# Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG (Next GTG 08/27/2016 ) Fort Scott, KS



## Work Saw Collector

Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG. 

Just post that you are interested. 

I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions by PM. 

The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so. 

We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them. 

There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.

I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.

It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside. 


There will be a front end loader tractor on site, to move logs and pull out stuck Chevys

I decided to start a new thread we can use both. Maybe a new thread will draw in a few new members.

The old thread had four GTG in it lots of fun and good info in it.


----------



## RVALUE

What, a multicultural GTG?


----------



## Lurch2

I'm in. 
Hard to plan that far out tho. I'm not even sure about today. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I Am in at this point the job I'm running is finishing up about then. hopefully sooner. I will pass this on to Echokid.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

I'm in!!


----------



## purdyite

Once again, I'm interested...hard to say that far out if I can make it. It doesn't appear to fall on spring breaks for the kids...It's at the end of trout season at Blue River...I might make this one. Thanks for the announcement. Please PM me with the info.


----------



## TRI955

opcorn:
I'm not saying I'm in, but, I'm listening....


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'd like to go but I'm in Western NY. 

That'd be one hell of a drive.....!!


----------



## jimbojango

What type of tree's do you guys have down there? punt (piss) oaks? or what? I'm from south of Wichita KS and its about 3 hours to tulsa from my house. I wouldn't mind driving down to have some fun, but it wouldn't be "for the wood" lol


----------



## grandpatractor

Me and HeavyFuel could be there in about 12 hours!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay

WoodChucker81 said:


> I'd like to go but I'm in Western NY.
> 
> That'd be one hell of a drive.....!!



Flap your arms.


----------



## Stihlverado

TRI955 said:


> opcorn:
> I'm not saying I'm in, but, I'm listening....



Im in Stephen, come on down Mike and bring some shinny parts with ya, Gotta import them around here!!

Art you might as well come down as well!! Latex and poodle skirts... What a GTG!!


----------



## ropensaddle

What part of OK we talking bout ? Is it near tote a pokes ?


----------



## Stihlverado

Looks like Im about 267 miles out, I better start headin that way. If any of you guys see an ugly fat guy carrying a couple chainsaws headed towards Oklahoma its either me or stumpy. Either way we could always use a ride or a saw that runs.


----------



## Slaid

That's 39.7 miles for me. Might just make that journey.


----------



## forestryworks

ropensaddle said:


> What part of OK we talking bout ? Is it near tote a pokes ?



Near Lake Eufala.


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> Looks like Im about 267 miles out, I better start headin that way. If any of you guys see an ugly fat guy carrying a couple chainsaws headed towards Oklahoma its either me or stumpy. Either way we could always use a ride or a saw that runs.



Could possibly be me too oh wait I didn't see the ugly part never mind:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> Could possibly be me too oh wait I didn't see the ugly part never mind:hmm3grin2orange:



I just feel the love!!!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> I just feel the love!!!!:chainsawguy:



I guess I can't dish out the love like strumpet does sorry


----------



## ropensaddle

forestryworks said:


> Near Lake Eufala.



Really that ain't too far at all tote a pokes are great lol


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Really that ain't too far at all tote a pokes are great lol



You gonna make it Rope?


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> You gonna make it Rope?



If its near ufalla prolly


----------



## Slaid

According to the ZIP it's near Lake Eucha


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> If its near ufalla prolly



I'll try to falla if you go slow.:monkey:


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> I'll try to falla if you go slow.:monkey:



Brawhawa Slow rope that is like lightning at a millionth speed as he uses husky


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> Brawhawa



Are you still planning on throwing a GTG this year as well? I gotta get the tent out n patch the wholes....


----------



## ropensaddle

Stihlverado said:


> Are you still planning on throwing a GTG this year as well? I gotta get the tent out n patch the wholes....



I am not sure, it depends on some financial stuff that is out of my control at moment. I will if I can swing it and if not I will when I can! It was going to be too close to this one though as April is turkey season it is not a no yet but may be unlikely this spring. I hate it but it is what it is!


----------



## forestryworks

Slaid said:


> According to the ZIP it's near Lake Eucha



Damn you're right, and I just went to the eye doctor Friday! :monkey:

My bad!


----------



## Stihlverado

ropensaddle said:


> I am not sure, it depends on some financial stuff that is out of my control at moment. I will if I can swing it and if not I will when I can! It was going to be too close to this one though as April is turkey season it is not a no yet but may be unlikely this spring. I hate it but it is what it is!



I understand, Just trying to figure a schedule and save pennies. Im waiting on a climbing lesson and keepin a eye out for a good pair of gaffs I can afford.


----------



## barneyrb

Dang, are Louisiana folks invited? If so I think this one is doable...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Dang, are Louisiana folks invited? If so I think this one is doable...



Yep :hmm3grin2orange: your the only one around with a big saw.


----------



## jimbojango

i still want to know what type of wood "lives" there


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep :hmm3grin2orange: your the only one around with a big saw.



Still don't know where its at and there is parts of Ok that have Ex's that I would just assoon avoid bro lol


----------



## ropensaddle

jimbojango said:


> i still want to know what type of wood "lives" there



Scrubs:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Still don't know where its at and there is parts of Ok that have Ex's that I would just assoon avoid bro lol



Google Colcord OK. very North East corner.


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> Google Colcord OK. very North East corner.



That would be safe then NE= no ex's


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> That would be safe then NE= no ex's



Cool, there is a few trees within 30' walk of proposed GTG site. I would like the climbing class myself. Last time was cold and I was scared The weather should be better and hope to be over the scared part.


----------



## MO-Iron

About three hours for me. After missing the last two close gtgs , I will sure try to make this one.

Hey Steven, can an old Ag. Teacher get a free farm tour.

MO-Iron


----------



## ropensaddle

MO-Iron said:


> About three hours for me. After missing the last two close gtgs , I will sure try to make this one.
> 
> Hey Steven, can an old Ag. Teacher get a free farm tour.
> 
> MO-Iron



Yorkshire to try ehhh?


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep :hmm3grin2orange: your the only one around with a big saw.



How big ya want??


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> How big ya want??



What ya got big boy!?!?!?!?! <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002064B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## MO-Iron

Hey Rope, I'm always on the lookout for farm fresh!


----------



## atvguns

OH no I don't know about a farm tour if there is sheep present it may be hard for Stumpy I mean some of the guys to control them selves


----------



## jimbojango

The sheep comment was low! I buy such animals for a side job! They are just smaller cows with wool... Suitcase with legs  and if you guys really want to get nasty start talking about goats. lol

I'm still wanting to know the "scrub" tree status, black jack oaks? piss elm? pine? lol... i'm guessing black jacks for the most part


----------



## Wolfcsm

Any information about motels in the area? 

Are you going to need help on Friday with setup?

Last, how big of a piece of wood is going to be there for those big saws? Need to figure out if I need something larger than a 47 inch bar.

Only about 460 miles for me, from Killeen. Something over 6000, from Basra.

Hal


----------



## Stihlverado

Wolfcsm said:


> Any information about motels in the area?
> 
> Are you going to need help on Friday with setup?
> 
> Last, how big of a piece of wood is going to be there for those big saws? Need to figure out if I need something larger than a 47 inch bar.
> 
> Only about 460 miles for me, from Killeen. Something over 6000, from Basra.
> 
> Hal



No where near a 47" bar but a bit closer than Basra, Are you gonna be able to make Stephens GTG?


----------



## grandpatractor

Wolfcsm said:


> Any information about motels in the area?
> 
> 
> Only about 460 miles for me, from Killeen. Something over 6000, from Basra.
> 
> Hal



Only 735 miles for me and Heavy Fuel.


----------



## PLMCRZY

Its over 500 miles for me 9hrs, i think ill pass.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Stihlverado said:


> No where near a 47" bar but a bit closer than Basra, Are you gonna be able to make Stephens GTG?



Plan on being there. Had a lot of fun at the first one.

Hal


----------



## Stihlverado

Wolfcsm said:


> Plan on being there. Had a lot of fun at the first one.
> 
> Hal


 Be glad to make your acquaintance and meet ya too..
Ive got a couple saws, but no 47" bar!! Be proud to run one though!
Stay safe and God bless.


----------



## Wolfcsm

I'll have the 880, 066 and my new to me Homelite 1130G, as well as smaller saws with me. The 880 was a hit the first one - before I sent it to Brad Snelling. Should be a lot of fun.

If there was some real big wood, I would probably pick up a 60 or 72 inch bar.

I am looking forward to meeting a bunch of new friends there.

Hal


----------



## atvguns

Thought we needed atleast one pic. for the thread


----------



## barneyrb

Since La folks are welcome I am in the house. Walking out the door right now to pick up 11- 044, 440, and 441's. Gonna be a long day for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Any information about motels in the area?
> 
> Are you going to need help on Friday with setup?
> 
> Last, how big of a piece of wood is going to be there for those big saws? Need to figure out if I need something larger than a 47 inch bar.
> 
> Only about 460 miles for me, from Killeen. Something over 6000, from Basra.
> 
> Hal



I have a 42" down from a storm I'm going to move to the site, I'll hunt around and see if something bigger can be found.



barneyrb said:


> Since La folks are welcome I am in the house. Walking out the door right now to pick up 11- 044, 440, and 441's. Gonna be a long day for me.



Man that is a bunch of saws, are we going to be able to see the 090?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jimbojango said:


> i still want to know what type of wood "lives" there



We have oak, elm, wild cherry, cedar, hackberry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> How big ya want??



I was just wanting to see his 090.



Wolfcsm said:


> Any information about motels in the area?
> 
> Are you going to need help on Friday with setup?
> 
> Last, how big of a piece of wood is going to be there for those big saws? Need to figure out if I need something larger than a 47 inch bar.
> 
> Only about 460 miles for me, from Killeen. Something over 6000, from Basra.
> 
> Hal



The closest motel is Siloam Springs AR. about 30 min. from the site.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I will combine all the answers and info into one post, when I get time. 

Yes we can do a farm tour. I hope to have all the prepwork done before the GTG but if anyone wants to come up friday I'm sure it will help.

I am happy to see all the interest.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Thought we needed atleast one pic. for the thread



Man Syumpy's GTG was fun, anyone seen him around?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*The First AR GTG.*

Around 57 saws, some rednecks got together with some hill people, and some town folks. Someone said my saw is bigger and better than your saw. everone met here and this is the outcome.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/4163735692/" title="freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2554/4163735692_3e884f1cb8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="freehandslabber GTG" /></a>


----------



## atvguns

How long ago has that been. must of been cold not a cookie left just sawdust


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> How long ago has that been



Dec 2009. we did burn alot of wood that night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This will get you close till I send the PM on getting closer.



Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm here


----------



## RVALUE

Hal

If you got the air hose at the first GTG, it probably was junk, but the BLOWGUN is the real deal. Sorry about the hose.

There is a new Hampton Inn in Siloam Springs, about 30 minutes.

Of course there is the raghead hotels, He he.

(Dang, I better check that the Hampton hasn't fallen into enemy hands.)

There is also a Casino the same Distance in West Siloam. Cherokee $ 59 per nite.

At least the casino is american. 


Sorry about butting in..........or not.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dec 2009. we did burn alot of wood that night.



All was well until the huffers broke up the party!


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> How long ago has that been. must of been cold not a cookie left just sawdust



Dec. 5 (approx.) 2009.

Little over a year.

A lot of water has run under the bridge since then.

I drove by the driveway YESTERDAY and the orange caution slow moving vehicle sign still shining. (a couple hours later it looked like Freehand was ginning in his shop)

Got home to find my Marine son surprised us for Christmas, just prior to his shipping to Afghanistan. He had told us he couldn't make it, and surprised us.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Got home to find my Marine son surprised us for Christmas, just prior to his shipping to Afghanistan. He had told us he couldn't make it, and surprised us.



Thats cool, happy that has all worked out.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Hal
> 
> If you got the air hose at the first GTG, it probably was junk, but the BLOWGUN is the real deal. Sorry about the hose.
> 
> There is a new Hampton Inn in Siloam Springs, about 30 minutes.
> 
> Of course there is the raghead hotels, He he.
> 
> (Dang, I better check that the Hampton hasn't fallen into enemy hands.)
> 
> There is also a Casino the same Distance in West Siloam. Cherokee $ 59 per nite.
> 
> At least the casino is american.
> 
> 
> Sorry about butting in..........or not.



That sounds like a good Idea maybe I could win enough to buy a saw so I will have something to use at the gtg glad to here the boy made it in for christmas


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> That sounds like a good Idea maybe I could win enough to buy a saw so I will have something to use at the gtg glad to here the boy made it in for christmas



Or loose enough to not be able to get back home. :monkey:

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfcsm

RVALUE said:


> Got home to find my Marine son surprised us for Christmas, just prior to his shipping to Afghanistan. He had told us he couldn't make it, and surprised us.



Great! Tell him to be safe - from an old Army Command Sergeant Major.

Enjoy Christmas.

Hal


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Or loose enough to not be able to get back home. :monkey:
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I am pretty good at feeding cows you would let me work off some gas money wouldn't ya 

I can cut wood too


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I am pretty good at feeding cows you would let me work off some gas money wouldn't ya
> 
> I can cut wood too



 I just got back from feeding them myself.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just got back from feeding them myself.



I am probably behind, but what is your sponsorship here?

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just helping the site, I have nothing for sale.

Edit: Sometimes I take cattle to market, Eat beef if not Eat chicken.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

If the DW doesn't change my plans I plan to show up. Could be a day trip or could be a camp out.


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> opcorn:



Whatcha watchin, Jason?


----------



## TonyRumore

I should be able to make that. It's only an hour and fifteen minutes away from me.

Tony Rumore
Tromix
Inola, OK


----------



## Freehand

Just got back from Newton,now I gotta go to my wife's work's Christmas party......I guess I'm watching my own azz runnin right back out the door


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> Just got back from Newton,now I gotta go to my wife's work's Christmas party......I guess I'm watching my own azz runnin right back out the door



That's it just say yes dear :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

ropensaddle said:


> That's it just say yes dear :hmm3grin2orange:



And don't forget to apoligize if you haven't yet today!


----------



## Stihlverado

ARsawMechanic said:


> And don't forget to apoligize if you haven't yet today!



And PRAY for forgiveness or davine intervention!!!


----------



## Freehand

Yesh dear....


----------



## teacherman

*Note to self......*

Hey guys, what's going on?


I just got finished cleaning out my deep freeze. Seems I unplugged it last month when I was figuring out which circuit breaker went to an outlet I was replacing..... forgot all about it until I went to get some deer sausage for my students. Pretty nasty stuff. Lost about 60 lbs of deer sausage, homemade tomato juice, and a bunch of freshly frozen salmon filets my friend's sister caught in AK this year. 

Note to self: Be sure the freezer is plugged in, unless I am defrosting it.

Sold one of my early "tuition" 026s last week. Guy loves it, is very happy with it. I lost a bit of change on it, but I got what it was worth. Glad to be moving in the right direction. I don't need all these darn saws. I like using them, but duplicates are a bit silly for me to have as a personal firewood cutter.


----------



## RVALUE

teacherman said:


> Hey guys, what's going on?
> 
> 
> I just got finished cleaning out my deep freeze. Seems I unplugged it last month when I was figuring out which circuit breaker went to an outlet I was replacing..... forgot all about it until I went to get some deer sausage for my students. Pretty nasty stuff. Lost about 60 lbs of deer sausage, homemade tomato juice, and a bunch of freshly frozen salmon filets my friend's sister caught in AK this year.
> 
> Note to self: Be sure the freezer is plugged in, unless I am defrosting it.
> 
> Sold one of my early "tuition" 026s last week. Guy loves it, is very happy with it. I lost a bit of change on it, but I got what it was worth. Glad to be moving in the right direction. I don't need all these darn saws. I like using them, but duplicates are a bit silly for me to have as a personal firewood cutter.



Let me know if you are able to salvage that freezer. I've never seen it done before.


----------



## teacherman

Freezer seems fine. Cleaned it out, it doesn't stink now. It was unplugged about a month. I will check it weekly after I put this year's deer meat in it. Are you saying that it might be ruined? It's about twelve years old.


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> Hey guys, what's going on?
> 
> 
> I just got finished cleaning out my deep freeze. Seems I unplugged it last month when I was figuring out which circuit breaker went to an outlet I was replacing..... forgot all about it until I went to get some deer sausage for my students. Pretty nasty stuff. Lost about 60 lbs of deer sausage, homemade tomato juice, and a bunch of freshly frozen salmon filets my friend's sister caught in AK this year.
> 
> Note to self: Be sure the freezer is plugged in, unless I am defrosting it.
> 
> Sold one of my early "tuition" 026s last week. Guy loves it, is very happy with it. I lost a bit of change on it, but I got what it was worth. Glad to be moving in the right direction. I don't need all these darn saws. I like using them, but duplicates are a bit silly for me to have as a personal firewood cutter.



Sorry to hear about the deep freeze John,good you were able to salvage it.

I hate to let go of a good saw,yet I've been thinning out my herd too.Sold a minty 044 to a good friend of mine that wanted a "real" saw.Sometimes it's good to see em' go........to a good home anyway......


----------



## RVALUE

The ones I have seen, belonging to other people, stunk so bad it permeated the plastic. 

???????????????????????????????


Good if yours survived!


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> The ones I have seen, belonging to other people, stunk so bad it permeated the plastic.
> 
> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Good if yours survived!



Baking soda does wanders friend but it sure stinks until you get er cleen


----------



## sawnami

teacherman said:


> Lost about 60 lbs of deer sausage



Say it ain't so!! Man, that was some good stuff!

WOW! I waited too long to check posts. My head is spinning I'm half blind from power reading to catch up.

Stephen, count me in if you would. 

I guess I'll have get to work putting some of the saws together that I've got scattered everywhere.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man Syumpy's GTG was fun, anyone seen him around?


Stumpy hasn't been on here in awhile. Anybody hear from him? I sent a PM a couple days and nothing. Hope he's OK...


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> The ones I have seen, belonging to other people, stunk so bad it permeated the plastic.
> 
> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Good if yours survived!





ropensaddle said:


> Baking soda does wanders friend but it sure stinks until you get er cleen



I used Windex about three times. Got most of the stain out, and it doesn't seem to stink any more. Am leaving it open a day or so, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll bet the garbage men hated that load. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Sold one of my early "tuition" 026s last week. Guy loves it, is very happy with it. I lost a bit of change on it, but I got what it was worth. Glad to be moving in the right direction. I don't need all these darn saws. I like using them, but duplicates are a bit silly for me to have as a personal firewood cutter.



I have only ever sold one running saw an 036. I have traded off saws for Stihls but that is not like just selling one. I decided I wasn't doing that again. I bought an 036 to replace it, and have been trying to buy that first 036 back for a year. I can't wait for it to break down so I can get it back, but that saw just won't die. I offered the same money he gave me for it. Long and short of it is, selling saws hurts me to the core.
:chainsawguy:




sawnami said:


> Stephen, count me in if you would.
> 
> I guess I'll have get to work putting some of the saws together that I've got scattered everywhere.



I hadn't seen you post in a while, happy to see you around. Did you see Barneyrb's (He was at the first GTG) 1050 he got, its a nice looking saw.


----------



## john taliaferro

sunfish said:


> Stumpy hasn't been on here in awhile. Anybody hear from him? I sent a PM a couple days and nothing. Hope he's OK...


probably at a Christmas party for the wife or TWO.
My work pants wont button very esey


----------



## sunfish

john taliaferro said:


> probably at a Christmas party for the wife or TWO.
> My work pants wont button very esey



I've been lucky, no Christmas partys yet for me. I have only one to attend.

I just remembered Stumpy telling me he was going back to work on the road 
and he's usually gone a week or two. Bet he has no portable internet.


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> I'll bet the garbage men hated that load. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sure that's right. Double bagged and sealed the best I could, waited till the night before collection day to put it out. Might not be too bad for them until the ram squeezes it out of teh bags............. <insert puke smiley here>


----------



## warjohn

John,

I know how you feel on the sausage. Someone unplugged the concession trailer at Bighohnstons and we lost about 60 pounds cajun sausage. At 3.50 a pound that hurt.

Are you gonna be around next week. I have a couple stihl saws that are driving me crazy. Thought may-bee you could take a look at them for me.


----------



## RVALUE

I worked on some 36 inch plus wood today, trouble is, it is still in the air. Maybe Friday or Saturday hmm3grin2orange I can get it lowered.


For those of you counting, it will be medium wood. :chainsawguy:


----------



## teacherman

warjohn said:


> John,
> 
> I know how you feel on the sausage. Someone unplugged the concession trailer at Bighohnstons and we lost about 60 pounds cajun sausage. At 3.50 a pound that hurt.
> 
> Are you gonna be around next week. I have a couple stihl saws that are driving me crazy. Thought may-bee you could take a look at them for me.



I should be around. Haven't seen you in a while.

The sausage was a bite, but more of that is coming soon. Got three deer so far.

What really chapped my asp were the five huge fresh-frozen Alaskan salmon filets my gf got when she was up there visiting this summer. Oh well, she lives up there now, and I might be able to finagle a bit more of that stuff.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hadn't seen you post in a while, happy to see you around. Did you see Barneyrb's (He was at the first GTG) 1050 he got, its a nice looking saw.



Yep that is definitely a nice looking saw for sure :drool:


Tammi scooped ashes out of the insert tonight and asked me what this was. Told her that it was a sickle bar section. Not sure why it was there. Maybe improvised twine cutter or something.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4872.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_4872.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I'm sure glad that I missed it with the saw somehow. That would have been a chain waster.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yep that would have been rough on a chain. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Looks like some new blood attending this GTG. Do we tell about the initiation or wait until they get there?:monkey:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rnVKkJFYkhg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rnVKkJFYkhg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## john taliaferro

wait tell um later , does anyone need a new 460 top end or am i gonna have to put in on hot rod ,i got a44 case


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll try to make it.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll try to make it.



Your going. Dont play like that.


----------



## Freehand

Hog tied with an apple crammed in his maw?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Hog tied with an apple crammed in his maw?:hmm3grin2orange:



Iffin thats what it takes!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

merry Christmas to all you ar, ok, mo, ks, tx CAD sufferers


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Hog tied with an apple crammed in his maw?:hmm3grin2orange:



Talk dirty too me..


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, just got back from a duck hunt. Had to read all the posts, to see what exactly I was jumping into. 

That big wood is still in the air. I am going to jerry rig it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Looks like some new blood attending this GTG. Do we tell about the initiation or wait until they get there?:monkey:
> 
> 
> Probly better keep it quiet until we arrive. Might scare us otherwise!!! I'm already leary, crossin state lines & all!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

What happens in Oklahoma, stays in Oklahoma.:monkey:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

stumpyshusky said:


> What happens in Oklahoma, stays in Oklahoma.:monkey:



Thats what frightens me!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Thats what frightens me!!



Don't be frightend, we can smell the fear. fear makes Loggin horny.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't be frightend, we can smell the fear. fear makes Loggin horny.



This is bad..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> This is bad..........:hmm3grin2orange:



bad is the new good


----------



## teacherman

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't be frightend, we can smell the fear. fear makes Loggin horny.





freehandslabber said:


> This is bad..........:hmm3grin2orange:





stumpyshusky said:


> bad is the new good



He'll also request that you "squeal like a pig" to enhance the experience.... 


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't be frightend, we can smell the fear. fear makes Loggin horny.



You told again! Snitch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> What happens in Oklahoma, stays in Oklahoma.:monkey:



Or maybe it will get plastered all over this thread after the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You told again! Snitch.



But you'll still love me in the morning.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Or maybe it will get plastered all over this thread after the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats what really happened and you did it all. But im not telling.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Or maybe it will get plastered all over this thread after the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



And a few tall tales just for good measure


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Or maybe it will get plastered all over this thread after the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



You have a point there, Should we take our shenanigans else where?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> But you'll still love me in the morning.



Dang it, stop telling secrets!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Dang it, stop telling secrets!!:chainsawguy:



I figured it's not much of a secret anymore


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I figured it's not much of a secret anymore



Thats true. Hou bout a hug now?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I figured it's not much of a secret anymore



I don't think there is any secrets in this bunch, not if you told Jason anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Thats true. Hou bout a hug now?



Now you're teasin me, gonna get me all worked up & nowhere to go...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The only reason I picked on Jason was he wasn't in the thread at the time. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> The only reason I picked on Jason was he wasn't in the thread at the time. :hmm3grin2orange:



That never stops you from pickin on me!!!


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Now you're teasin me, gonna get me all worked up & nowhere to go...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



calm down last time you got worked up you went missing for two weeks I had a cat that use to do that


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> calm down last time you got worked up you went missing for two weeks I had a cat that use to do that



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Or maybe it will get plastered all over this thread after the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hehe.......wait till you have a thousand pages of this homo erotic nonsense......:hmm3grin2orange:



atvguns said:


> And a few tall tales just for good measure



Taller than most......



Work Saw Collector said:


> The only reason I picked on Jason was he wasn't in the thread at the time. :hmm3grin2orange:



Aw,thas alright Steven,I'm proud to see all the the toes gettin' stepped on and furniture knocked over in this here thread....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Hehe.......wait till you have a thousand pages of this homo erotic nonsense......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Taller than most......
> 
> 
> 
> Aw,thas alright Steven,I'm proud to see all the the toes gettin' stepped on and furniture knocked over in this here thread....



Sup J.? Better git that 268 tuned up fer the GTG. I think you'll be pleased with the way mine runs now. It's finally good and broke in.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup J.? Better git that 268 tuned up fer the GTG. I think you'll be pleased with the way mine runs now. It's finally good and broke in.



Ima port this other top end I've got,mebbe git sum new rangs. Fi' dollah bet.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Ima port this other top end I've got,mebbe git sum new rangs. Fi' dollah bet.:hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds interesting!!!


----------



## barneyrb

freehandslabber said:


> Ima port this other top end I've got,mebbe git sum new rangs. Fi' dollah bet.:hmm3grin2orange:



Can I get a dollar bet on 064's????


----------



## Freehand

Uh-oh.......dem boys wanna git out that foldin' money......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

barneyrb said:


> Can I get a dollar bet on 064's????



I'll get my 288 out for dem 064's,5's, & 6's:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

ill go just got to convince my dad and maybe we can come up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Echo Kid said:


> ill go just got to convince my dad and maybe we can come up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Heck,this one's closer to y'all then the last......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> ill go just got to convince my dad and maybe we can come up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds good, I'mm lookin forward to seein the saws you've come up with.:chainsawguy:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Heck,this one's closer to y'all then the last......



I can't decide which one is closer.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I can't decide which one is closer.



Well it's a no brainer for them Kansas boys at least.......Merry Christmas Mr. Dan......


----------



## warjohn

freehandslabber said:


> Well it's a no brainer for them Kansas boys at least.......Merry Christmas Mr. Dan......



About 250 miles. I hope things work out so I can make it.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a few things to get done myself, before then. 

And Freehand offered to work on my sleeper saw. 

First, I have to survive duck season. 

Then............


----------



## RVALUE

Don't think that just because it isn't too far, that it is cheap to go there, last time I went I runt (sp) a tire! :hmm3grin2orange:

But it was my fault, I was driving down the middle of the road.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Everyone above 38 years young's favorite.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/199138057/" title="alf by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm1.static.flickr.com/72/199138057_e2f7b04c14_o.jpg" width="240" height="210" alt="alf" /></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Merry Christmas!


----------



## atvguns

Merry Christmas to all 


just got the kids to finally calm down and try to go to sleep I can remember when I was little it was so hard to sleep on Christmas eve We let them open one present to tide them over.


----------



## RVALUE

Merry Christmas fellow (fill in the blank). 

Hope all is well around your fires.


----------



## Lurch2

Merry Xmas. Drive safe if your out on the ice today.


----------



## ropensaddle

Merry Christmas folks


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Merry Christmas to all and most of all Don't forget the reason for the season. Roads look clean here.


----------



## Echo Kid

ya wont be nere as long a drive everybody Merry Christmas


----------



## warjohn

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wish everyone in both threads a Merry christmas, Post up what you got.


----------



## RVALUE

I got a pool cue. And slippers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got some tools I put pics in the tool thread, I also got these.

Men's PJ's Family Guy - Stewie Red Plaid Fleece Lounge Pants. I love them. :hmm3grin2orange: You might see them at the GTG.


----------



## atvguns

I got a pair of Muck boots and a auto darkening welding helmet


----------



## Echo Kid

*gifts*

i got a 255 pc craftsman tool set:biggrinbounce2: see below


----------



## Freehand

I got some pants and some poontang for Christmas....................They's both too big..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> I got some pants and some poontang for Christmas....................They's both too big..........:hmm3grin2orange:



Ummmm hummmmmm I take some french fried taters ummmmm hummmmm


----------



## Freehand

ropensaddle said:


> Ummmm hummmmmm I take some french fried taters ummmmm hummmmm



Mustard an' biscuits ummmmmm hummmmmm:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## purdyite

ummmmmm hmmmmmm...awight ten...I got a Rockwell Sonicrafter, the oscillating tool like the one Fein started, and dinner with the family. God in His mercy and love sent a savior, which is Christ the Lord...Merry Christmas to all


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> The ones I have seen, belonging to other people, stunk so bad it permeated the plastic.
> 
> ???????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Good if yours survived!



Cleaned it out with Windex, sprayed with Lysol, still stinky.
Wiped it out with bleach solution, much better. Just a bit of odor. Another Lysol spray, I think I am almost there. Each treatment reduces the odor significantly. I am hopeful about this one.


----------



## teacherman

ropensaddle said:


> Ummmm hummmmmm I take some french fried taters ummmmm hummmmm



Ah lahk them french fried pataters, mmm hmmm.

They're good, all right.

Merry Christmas, everybody!

Was out WKEND LUMBRJAK's way today, pickin up some fahr-would.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Ah lahk them french fried pataters, mmm hmmm.
> 
> They're good, all right.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everybody!
> 
> Was out WKEND LUMBRJAK's way today, pickin up some fahr-would.



Looks like you had a good day John . So how close were you.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like you had a good day John . So how close were you.



Not sure of the name of the road that heads out east after you turn north at the water tower, but that road and 199th.

Felt good to run saws, though. That 460 cuts like crazy since I tuned it at the last GTG, and my 17 year old 026 was really strong.


----------



## sawnami

teacherman said:


> Cleaned it out with Windex, sprayed with Lysol, still stinky.
> Wiped it out with bleach solution, much better. Just a bit of odor. Another Lysol spray, I think I am almost there. Each treatment reduces the odor significantly. I am hopeful about this one.



If you still have some odor, you might try this stuff. It is amazing.




I have used it on a dog that got skunked two different times and after a day and a half each time the odor was totally gone. It takes the odor out of about anything (I'll brace myself for the replies to that comment :hmm3grin2orange.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## Echo Kid

hope everybody had a good christmas im full dont know about the rest of you


----------



## atvguns

Echo Kid said:


> i got a complete craftsman tool set:biggrinbounce2: see below


 Looks like a nice tool set I have thought about getting one my self just to have during hay season


----------



## Stihlverado

sawnami said:


> If you still have some odor, you might try this stuff. It is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used it on a dog that got skunked two different times and after a day and a half each time the odor was totally gone. It takes the odor out of about anything (I'll brace myself for the replies to that comment :hmm3grin2orange.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!



Heard SS usedit a time or two himself.:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy pardners!!


----------



## Echo Kid

what up !


----------



## teacherman

sawnami said:


> If you still have some odor, you might try this stuff. It is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used it on a dog that got skunked two different times and after a day and a half each time the odor was totally gone. It takes the odor out of about anything (I'll brace myself for the replies to that comment :hmm3grin2orange.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Christmas!





Stihlverado said:


> Heard SS usedit a time or two himself.:monkey:



I recall he has a bottle of that in the bathroom. Question is, is it used as underarm or underleg deodorant.....not that I really want to know the answer......... :hmm3grin2orange:


By the way, the freezer is now ready to be used again. Wiped out the lysol from last night, and it doesn't seem to smell at all. Whew. That is a relief, because it is in the basement, and it is really tricky getting large items in and out of there.

btw, just kidding, SS.


----------



## teacherman

I am thankful that I have a saw or three that run really well, and that I have places to go cut wood. Not a bad deal, for a city dweller. 

Wood stove is going, and the gas meter is not. I like that part.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The first load of wood is at the GTG site. Thanks Rvalue/Dan I can't hit you yet. If anyone can, rep him. Dan called unexspected and brought a nice load of GTG logs.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298397732/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5298397732_8f90de3ba4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297801535/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5297801535_5f726682f8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297802569/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5297802569_2a6510767f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297808285/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5297808285_94b56909b4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297803703/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5297803703_91110c284f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298402526/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5298402526_a794b48bf6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is also a video uploading right now, might take a while I think its 50 megs.


----------



## RVALUE

Target here!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Target here!



I tried been to soon


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Target here!



And here. Someone had to be here to recieve the wood.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> And here. Someone had to be here to recieve the wood.



No good on the wood receiving rep either


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> The first load of wood is at the GTG site. Thanks Rvalue/Dan I can't hit you yet. If anyone can, rep him. Dan called unexspected and brought a nice load of GTG logs.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298397732/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5298397732_8f90de3ba4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297801535/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5297801535_5f726682f8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297802569/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5297802569_2a6510767f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297808285/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5297808285_94b56909b4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297803703/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5297803703_91110c284f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298402526/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5298402526_a794b48bf6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>



Great work Dan! Y'all gotta let me rip a little of that cherry.........


----------



## RVALUE

This was indeed a rare tree. Sycamore on the bottom, Sycamore on the top and cherry grafted into the middle....


----------



## RVALUE

PS This tree was EXTREMELY difficult to get out of the air.


----------



## Freehand

Is that all sycamore?Sure had me fooled.....


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Is that all sycamore?Sure had me fooled.....



Crappy photographer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Crappy photographer.



:agree2: And a crappy camera. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Just kidding. The problem was in the subject matter. You're just not used to photographing junk.


----------



## teacherman

Looks good to me. Never seen such red sycamore before. Nice big logs should make good cutting. Thanks to both of you for putting it together!:yourock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Looks good to me. Never seen such red sycamore before. Nice big logs should make good cutting. Thanks to both of you for putting it together!:yourock:



I'll have some more hauled up there in a few more weeks.


----------



## RVALUE

That wood had a pink hue.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll look around and see if I can come up with some big stuff. Enough of the medium stuff.


----------



## teacherman

Hope logging22 brings the 084 then for the big stuff!


----------



## teacherman

What? No posts?


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Bro's, Thank goodness I survived yesterday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

25 PM Directions sent. If I missed (not on purpose) you just post in this thread and I'll send it.

Freehandslabber
Rope
Rvalue 
Barneyrb
Logging22
Purdyite
Stihl Sawing
Stihlverado
Tri955
Teacherman
John Ellison
Lurch2 
Warjohn
Mo-Iron
Bigjohnston
Sawnami 
arsawmechanic
John Taliaferro
Atvguns
Wkend lumberjak
Wolfcsm
Bruceinks	
Bird hunter
Stumpyhusky
J W Younger


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> 25 PM Directions sent. If I missed (not on purpose) you just post in this thread and I'll send it.
> 
> Freehandslabber
> Rope
> Rvalue
> Barneyrb
> Logging22
> Purdyite
> Stihl Sawing
> Stihlverado
> Tri955
> Teacherman
> John Ellison
> Lurch2
> Warjohn
> Mo-Iron
> Bigjohnston
> Sawnami
> arsawmechanic
> John Taliaferro
> Atvguns
> Wkend lumberjak
> Wolfcsm
> Bruceinks
> Bird hunter
> Stumpyhusky
> J W Younger




This is not in the order of importance. If it were, John Ellison and Wolf should be right behind me!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> This is not in the order of importance. If it were, John Ellison and Wolf should be right behind me!



There is no order at all or John E would be at the top and wayne at the bottom. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Wayne wouldn't be dead last. Surely_ someone _ would be behind him. Someone, somewhere.......















Surely.


----------



## logging22

Strumpet is next to last. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Strumpet is next to last. :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm callin' that spot!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> I'm callin' that spot!:hmm3grin2orange:



Ok, its yors!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Now this is edifying. Grown men making a deal of how this list works out. 

Next we'll be gambling on the wind gust's speed.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Now this is edifying. Grown men making a deal of how this list works out.
> 
> Next we'll be gambling on the wind gust's speed.



8mph out of the north west. 5 bucks


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> 8mph out of the north west. 5 bucks



When I was in school, the information channel had a clicker that told instant wind speed, and we'd gamble on what the next gust would go to. 

Lame.


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> Wayne wouldn't be dead last. Surely_ someone _ would be behind him. Someone, somewhere.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely.


Ahem , ahem :monkey: Thats quite ok I would not care to be in front of sum of ya anyways ummmmmmm hummmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## RVALUE

That does remind me of a joke, too long to type though. I'll just tell it to myself.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> Ahem , ahem :monkey:



You quoted the wrong post. I DID NOT WRITE THIS! I copied a previous post.


----------



## RVALUE

Just finished the joke. Wasn't as funny as I remembered. Or maybe I can't tell a joke.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Just finished the joke. Wasn't as funny as I remembered. Or maybe I can't tell a joke.



I can't tell a joke at all I get to laughing and can't tell it.


----------



## logging22

Hey Work Saw, you made page one! Congrats do0d!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't tell a joke at all I get to laughing and can't tell it.



YOU KNOW YOU'RE FROM OKLAHOMA IF...



- You know the difference between the city of Durant and the city of Doo-rant.

- It doesn't seem odd to see the term "chicken fried chicken" on a menu.

- You have used the phrase "fixin' to" during the last 12 months.

- Someone you know has used a football schedule to plan their wedding date.

- You save all your life for your dream vacation, and use it to go to the OU/Texas game.

- A tornado warning siren is your signal to go out in the yard and look for a funnel.

- It doesn't seem peculiar if your spouse says "I'm going in to town for something" even though you live in town.

- You can properly pronounce Eufaula, Gotebo, and Okemah.

- You can remember the last 12 times a state legislator seriously introduced a bill involving castration, and he didn't mean farm animals.

- You don't turn on the news until 20 minutes past the hour, because that's the only thing you care about anyway.

- You know exactly what calf fries are, and eat them anyway.

- When someone refers to the current season, you have no idea if they mean spring, summer, fall, winter or football.

- "Howdy" seems to be a normal way of greeting another adult, with no irony intended.

- You think that people who complain about the wind in other states are sissies.

- It bothers you not one iota to use an airport named for a man who died in an airplane crash.

- A bad traffic jam involves two cars staring each other down at a four-way stop, each determined to be the most polite and let the other go first.

- You know in which state Miam-uh is and in which state Miam-ee is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Hey Work Saw, you made page one! Congrats do0d!!



Cool, thanks.



ropensaddle said:


> YOU KNOW YOU'RE FROM OKLAHOMA IF...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Wood*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5304705950/" title="100_1184 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5304705950_eaa8290447.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="100_1184" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5304113257/" title="100_1185 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5304113257_f0e01c2bb0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="100_1185" /></a>

I didn't set here #####ing all day, me and the 460 done a little cutting for the GTG. Now I just need to haul them up there and unload.


----------



## RVALUE

I am not sure what is going on here, with the apparently new forum look, but it stinks.

I may not work hard enough to navigate this BS.

Just my .02.....


Or is it just me or my computer?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I am not sure what is going on here, with the apparently new forum look, but it stinks.
> 
> I may not work hard enough to navigate this BS.
> 
> Just my .02.....
> 
> 
> Or is it just me or my computer?


 
Its not you, there is around 20 threads about it. The guys are really in a uproar about it, started at midnight last night like this.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> Now this is edifying. Grown men making a deal of how this list works out.
> 
> Next we'll be gambling on the wind gust's speed.


 
Are we talking about AT the GTG or now? Im in for $5!!


RVALUE said:


> Just finished the joke. Wasn't as funny as I remembered. Or maybe I can't tell a joke.


 You know what they say about talking to yourself... I just dont pay attention to me anyway!


Work Saw Collector said:


> Its not you, there is around 20 threads about it. The guys are really in a uproar about it, started at midnight last night like this.


 
I kinda agree with them but what good does it do to complain? It would be nice if they'd change it back like it was !!


----------



## logging22

What a bummer. No user cp. Confusing as all hell. Whatever.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> What a bummer. No user cp. Confusing as all hell. Whatever.


 
Les click Settings upper right corner it is now user cp.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> What a bummer. No user cp. Confusing as all hell. Whatever.


 
Yeah like I need any more difficulties with the t.v. remote batteries dead and not being able to get the empty toilet paper roll tube off the holder thingie and all!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Yeah like I need any more difficulties with the t.v. remote batteries dead and not being able to get the empty toilet paper roll tube off the holder thingie and all!!


 
You have a tp holder thingy? Rich #####.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> You have a tp holder thingy? Rich #####.


 
I rented it with option to buy.


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> I rented it with option to buy.


 
Heartland rentals? Im going tomorrow for a used one, maybe.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Heartland rentals? Im going tomorrow for a used one, maybe.


 
I hid one like mine behind the returned plunger holder thingies!! How goes the inlaws and stuff?


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> I hid one like mine behind the returned plunger holder thingies!! How goes the inlaws and stuff?


 
Still here, but leaving in the morning. Getting drunk tomorrow night!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Still here, but leaving in the morning. Getting drunk tomorrow night!!


 
W00 H00!!! Ill bring the 6 pack!! We can save the rest for later!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> W00 H00!!! Ill bring the 6 pack!! We can save the rest for later!


 
Thanks. Im broke!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Thanks. Im broke!


 
Im getting it at the rental store too!!


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> Im getting it at the rental store too!!


 
A used 6 pack I don't even want to know how that works:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> You have a tp holder thingy? Rich #####.


 
You have toilet paper? Dang.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hmmach1

Little to far out to say for sure if I could make it,but I'll try to start planning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

hmmach1 said:


> Little to far out to say for sure if I could make it,but I'll try to start planning.


 
You were at John T's GTG right?

I'll send you the directions


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*recap.*

Our GTG 

Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG. 

Just post that you are interested. 

I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. 

The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so. 

We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them. 

There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.

I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.

I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside. 


There will be a front end loader tractor on site.

Dan’s load.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298397732/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5298397732_8f90de3ba4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297801535/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5297801535_5f726682f8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297803703/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5297803703_91110c284f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298402526/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5298402526_a794b48bf6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

My first load
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5304705950/" title="100_1184 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5288/5304705950_eaa8290447.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="100_1184" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5304113257/" title="100_1185 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5304113257_f0e01c2bb0.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="100_1185" /></a>

My second load I cut today, some small stuff to put on the ground under the big stuff.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5307321488/" title="wood by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5127/5307321488_2e94bc6589.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="wood" /></a>

Both loads together
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5307324192/" title="wood by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5210/5307324192_5330564cfb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="wood" /></a>

I might get some site prep done this weekend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man there has been a bunch of changes here this week, now the new credit thing.  You guys try to build up some credits posting and whatnot, just have them transfered to my account before the GTG to gain entry.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man there has been a bunch of changes here this week, now the new credit thing.  You guys try to build up some credits posting and whatnot, just have them transfered to my account before the GTG to gain entry.


 
Huh. You'll take a check for those credits, right? I got one round here that shouldn't bounce completely out of reach. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I finally navigated this BS, and got to this point only to hear "the server is too busy"

Did they change the fonts from the first change so that It is now slightly more readable?

What's this credit stuff? Is the rep gone?

This site must have been taken over by OBAMA. The change is for the worse.

But once again, they didn't call and ask me. 

If I was a sponser, I would be raising MORE heck.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Thanks. Im broke!


 
A fellow ZERO creditor!


I'll bet green stamps would be more useful!


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man there has been a bunch of changes here this week, now the new credit thing.  You guys try to build up some credits posting and whatnot, just have them transfered to my account before the GTG to gain entry.


 what is the minimum amount of crecits to get in I will try to have 5 by March


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If you quote someone it cost you 5 credits.
If you edit a post cost you another 5 points.
Some words cost you a point.


----------



## atvguns

I give up how do you post pics now and make them open in the thread. cant seem to use the create shorcut thing anymore


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't help with that one, maybe Freehandslabber. I just copy html from flickr and paste in the post.


----------



## RVALUE

Clear as mud.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't help with that one, maybe Freehandslabber. I just copy html from flickr and paste in the post.


I don't know how to flicker my paste on a post  I always just download from my computer so I guess I a out of luck


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have never done it that way so I don't know how to post a pic that way.


----------



## RVALUE

Now what happened to the credits?


----------



## RVALUE

This week hasn't been the tops. Stuff breaking, yada yada yada, Then this.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not sure if points are gone for good or not, site keeps crashing and things changing every time.


----------



## RVALUE

There may be some controversy surrounding some of our Arkansas Brethren.

I personally can't navigate this dude.


----------



## little possum

Almost has parents into riding out for the GTG. Haha, but inopportune time. If it was summer time, and mom was off she could have gone visiting some of her friends out there, while me and pop made new ones!


----------



## hmmach1

Yes I was at John's GTG, good memory. Like I said too far out to say for sure but I'll start trying to plan for it.


----------



## Wolfcsm

It can be done!







View attachment 166469


There are several other sites using this version.

One way:

MANAGE ATTACHMENTS

ADD FILES

SELECT FILES

UPLOAD

File should show up in the Attachments window

Check the box - lower right

INSERT INLINE

Close window.

Then I had to save the post.

Click on the attachment

Copy the URL of the new window with the picture

Back to the page with the post

Click on the ATTACH IMMAGE button

Insert the URL

OK

Save the edit

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

Wolf, you now know what the Russian Cosmo lots (sp?) felt when they were in space and the Soviet Union disbanded, the very institution they were counting on to get them back..........


----------



## barneyrb

Hope everyone is ok up there, just read about curly que's coming out of the sky. Keep your heads down......


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Thanks. Im broke!


 


RVALUE said:


> A fellow ZERO creditor!
> 
> 
> I'll bet green stamps would be more useful!


 
Shoot, you can get food stamps, then. LOL I think O-bum-a wants more people on food stamps, so they will be beholden to him.

I'm gonna try to post a pic. If successful, I will post how I did it. I use a Mac, so the procedure might be a bit different.


----------



## teacherman

Cool bike pic


----------



## teacherman

OK. So what I did was click manage attachments, add files, then select files, which took me to my puter's finder window. Form there, I picked a pic by double clicking it. Then I clicked upload files. then I held down the ctrl key, clicked on the little thumbnail of the image (it automatically makes the image file smaller, so you don't have to keep it under 300 kB), and hit "copy image location." Then I went to the little box above the post area, and right next to the envelope is a little box with a picture of a tree in it. Clicked that, and a box popped up. I hit paste, then enter. Then hit submit reply. The image link popped up, but no image. SO, I held down ctrl again, clicked on the link on my post, and did copy image location again, repeating the last several steps. It worked, but had an extra step. Here is a try from the thumbnail of another pic:







Yup, had to use the edit function and do it twice. Apparently the insertable link only comes from the posted page. There has to be a better way.

I do think they made it so it takes up less bandwidth, because pages seem to load a little more quickly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It missed me to the south.


----------



## teacherman

Work Saw Collector said:


> It missed me to the south.


 
Glad to hear that. I just heard about the twister that ripped through NW Arkansas. Crazy weather patterns all around. Yesterday was a balmy 68˚, and now it is icy and 24˚.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

All the storms seemed to run out of steam around the Rogers area, so they were fairly tame when they came through my area, but I guess they regained some strength & wreaked some more havok up in Rolla MO. Weather here today was pretty nice, just a little windy.


----------



## sawnami

OK I gotta try a pic to see if I still can do it. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yep it worked.


----------



## teacherman

*Timber resources still being utilized.*

Yesterday, WKEND LUMBRJAK invited me to join him out at his dad's place, where they are logging some large walnut trees. The loggers were not working, it being New Years Day, so we cut up and hauled out a good load from the tops they left. I didn't get any pics of the wood we cut, but it wa interesting to see the results of the logging process. I must say, a skidder is one heck of a machine.




















They cut the stumps out like this, so the tree will grow back, and in 30 or so years, they can come back and do it again. The logging outfit is a family operation, in business for several generations.





View attachment 166804

View attachment 166802

View attachment 166803

View attachment 166805

View attachment 166806


----------



## logging22

Crazy stump. Never seen that before. Learn something new everyday. Thanks for posting pics Teach.:yourock:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Logging, I will let you know if the stumps shoot any sprouts. The guy told my dad they should get 1 or 2 sprouts per stump. i guess we will see.


----------



## Stihlverado

Nice timberjack they have as well nice piece of equipment!


----------



## logging22

Thanks Ken. Yep, gotta love those Jacks.


----------



## teacherman

*I need this winch on my Subaru LOL*

This winch is hydraulically powered.


























Some sturdy equipment.


----------



## teacherman

For reference, Kenneth is eight feet tall. 
Seriously.





Thanks Kenneth, for the trailer load of hedge! Should keep me warm for a while.


----------



## warjohn

teacherman said:


> For reference, Kenneth is eight feet tall.
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kenneth, for the trailer load of hedge! Should keep me warm for a while.


 
Nice load of hedge John. If you need more Big and I are working on a hedge row and you can go out with us next time we cut.


----------



## teacherman

warjohn said:


> Nice load of hedge John. If you need more Big and I are working on a hedge row and you can go out with us next time we cut.


 
You don't have to tell me twice. I am there.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Looks like it will be in driving distance for me again. Mapquest said approximately 3 hrs. I'll have to try to keep the dates open. Hey you got anything nice and easy to carve like a big ERCedar you could round up for me? Maybe I could will carve us up another GTG Souvenir! Hey Teach if you're coming down to this one be sure and bring the GTG sign or is it somewhere else already? Been to busy to keep up. Anyway looking forward to seeing you guys and meeting some others!


----------



## Freehand

lumberjackchef said:


> Looks like it will be in driving distance for me again. Mapquest said approximately 3 hrs. I'll have to try to keep the dates open. Hey you got anything nice and easy to carve like a big ERCedar you could round up for me? Maybe I could will carve us up another GTG Souvenir! Hey Teach if you're coming down to this one be sure and bring the GTG sign or is it somewhere else already? Been to busy to keep up. Anyway looking forward to seeing you guys and meeting some others!


 
I wound up with that sign Chef,gonna bring it for sure.We'll find someone else to pass it off to this year.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> All the storms seemed to run out of steam around the Rogers area, so they were fairly tame when they came through my area, but I guess they regained some strength & wreaked some more havok up in Rolla MO. Weather here today was pretty nice, just a little windy.


 
come ripping through here bout 6am. major lightning and heavy rain and winds. funnel went just to the north of me. i'm on the south side of the mountain, it went north. sad about them folks in cincinnati though. just minding their own business and bam. glad all are well.


----------



## teacherman

Here is a weird one.........
http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2...dIt+(There,+I+Fixed+It.)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## jerrycmorrow

teacherman said:


> Here is a weird one.........
> Mad Science Monday: Reclaimed by Nature - There, I Fixed It - Redneck Repairs


 
i guess if you need your saw you need your saw. wonder if it was tested and approved by UL.


----------



## Stihlverado

teacherman said:


> This winch is hydraulically powered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sturdy equipment.


 


What size is that? The 225 I run was PTO and it didnt lack any power behide the detroit !


----------



## RVALUE

Does this link work?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Looks like it will be in driving distance for me again. Mapquest said approximately 3 hrs. I'll have to try to keep the dates open. Hey you got anything nice and easy to carve like a big ERCedar you could round up for me? Maybe I could will carve us up another GTG Souvenir! Hey Teach if you're coming down to this one be sure and bring the GTG sign or is it somewhere else already? Been to busy to keep up. Anyway looking forward to seeing you guys and meeting some others!


 
I'll send you some directions next time I have a couple to send. Hope you make it.


----------



## teacherman

Stihlverado said:


> What size is that? The 225 I run was PTO and it didnt lack any power behide the detroit !


 
I don't know what size it is. The main cable was about 5/8" if that helps. I am thinking about putting a winch like that on the front of my Subaru........ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

teacherman said:


> I don't know what size it is. The main cable was about 5/8" if that helps. I am thinking about putting a winch like that on the front of my Subaru........ :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Its settled then! We'll all expect to see it at the GTG!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sup fellas?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup fellas?


 
Who are you and what do you want??


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Who are you and what do you want??


 
I think he was abducted by aliens for experiments!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> I think he was abducted by aliens for experiments!!


 
Yep. Probe and all. HEHE. Prolly liked it.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Yep. Probe and all. HEHE. Prolly liked it.


 
Probed...<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002020B.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>




Figured he could use one right about now!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Just learned tonite that a friend of mine was killed by a dangling limb falling, from the ice storm. Experienced fellow too.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Just learned tonite that a friend of mine was killed by a dangling limb falling, from the ice storm. Experienced fellow too.


 
Sorry to hear that Dan. Prayers sent.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yep. Probe and all. HEHE. Prolly liked it.


 
I want back for seconds:help:


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> Just learned tonite that a friend of mine was killed by a dangling limb falling, from the ice storm. Experienced fellow too.


 
Sorry to hear about about your friend Dan. Thoughts and prayers . Stay safe


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I want back for seconds:help:


 
You would!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You would!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thought of you both times


----------



## RVALUE

I am planning on buying a new chainsaw. Does this place still have rep?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I am planning on buying a new chainsaw. Does this place still have rep?


 
No. Whats a new chainsaw? Do they make em anymore? Havent seen one in a very long time.


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> I am planning on buying a new chainsaw. Does this place still have rep?


 
It did have but the aliens found it while probing Stumpy. I think they took it along with his virginity.


----------



## RVALUE

They don't make good chainsaws anymore. I am getting a used one. :hmm3grin2orange:


and you can rep this!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> It did have but the aliens found it while probing Stumpy. I think they took it along with his virginity.


 
Stumpystihlskin is the man!!


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> stumpystihlskin is the man!!


 
n0t so much no more!


----------



## atvguns

Stihlverado said:


> I think he was abducted by aliens for experiments!!


 Hey stumpy while you was up there playing doctor with the aliens did they mention anything about all the birds they tested and dumped over arkansas


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Stumpystihlskin is the man!!


 
What do you want now??


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> What do you want now??


 
Why sir, whatever do you mean? 






































Got any parts for a 031?


----------



## RVALUE

I thought those birds were from the internet, and ........well you get the picture.. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

atvguns said:


> Hey stumpy while you was up there playing doctor with the aliens did they mention anything about all the birds they tested and dumped over arkansas


 
I think that had something to do with Stumps "experiments" !!


----------



## RVALUE

Did he swallow some BB's before the sports illustrated showed up?


----------



## RVALUE

My price on the stihl chain is $ 320 / hundred footer......


----------



## logging22

Too much. Try again.


----------



## RVALUE

Dang, our electricity just went out. By the time it came back on, I forgot what clever comment I was going to make. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Too much. Try again.


 
where should it be?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Dang, our electricity just went out. By the time it came back on, I forgot what clever comment I was going to make. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Dont worry brother, it prolly wasnt that clever. If it was i would have thought of it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> Dont worry brother, it prolly wasnt that clever. If it was i would have thought of it.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I think therefore I .... uh... wait a minute.... I DO NOT!!!! Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## RVALUE

Guess when my new saw shows up, I won't be able to pay for chain!

Picked up a 26 inch used SHARP chain for $ 6. Is that ok?


----------



## RVALUE

I have to do something with my full skip .063 36 inch brand new chain. Too wide for my pansy bar.


----------



## RVALUE

What ever happened to the penalty for quoting posts? 

RIP ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado

RVALUE said:


> What ever happened to the penalty for quoting posts?
> 
> RIP ? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Posts? I havent rep him I dont think .... May have quoted him but hope not!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> Posts? I havent rep him I dont think .... May have quoted him but hope not!!


 
No rep from my own brother. What a crock.


----------



## Stihlverado

logging22 said:


> No rep from my own brother. What a crock.


 
I tried!! It said I WASNT WORTHY!!!!


----------



## logging22

Stihlverado said:


> I tried!! It said I WASNT WORTHY!!!!


 
Yep. Figures.


----------



## Freehand

Dang Steven,you won the whole kit and kaboodle!


Lucky sumbeech....:hmm3grin2orange:


Congrats!


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> Dang Steven,you won the whole kit and kaboodle!
> 
> 
> Lucky sumbeech....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 
He must eat lucky charms for breakfast every morning:hmm3grin2orange:
Congrats on the saw WSC can't wait to see it at the GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A 6CI saw at this GTG. :hmm3grin2orange: I'll get pics later, getting tired.


----------



## sawnami

Congratulations on winning the saw Stephen!!

Man, that is a beauty! Arrowhead has an eye for detail.

Can I touch it at the GTG? I promise I won't leave any fingerprints on it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Congratulations on winning the saw Stephen!!
> 
> Man, that is a beauty! Arrowhead has an eye for detail.
> 
> Can I touch it at the GTG? I promise I won't leave any fingerprints on it.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yea for a nominal handling fee, I got to come up with the money for a long bar for it. 

All will be welcome to check it out and run it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wish everyone in both threads a Merry christmas, Post up what you got.


 
i got a new septic tank. the dogs' breath already smells better and the grandkids can play in the yard. too bad about no voluntary tomato plants next year though.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea for a nominal handling fee, I got to come up with the money for a long bar for it.
> 
> All will be welcome to check it out and run it.


 
okay. i was totally out of touch during the recent holiday period. i just went back and read (actually scanned) the thread trying to find out what saw you won. but noooooooo! i can't find it. what is the saw you won?

oh by the by please send directions to the GTG. looks like you're getting it together.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay. i was totally out of touch during the recent holiday period. i just went back and read (actually scanned) the thread trying to find out what saw you won. but noooooooo! i can't find it. what is the saw you won?
> 
> oh by the by please send directions to the GTG. looks like you're getting it together.


 
I'll sent the directions in a day or two I up to five I need to send now.

On the saw, its a P62 first saw on the first page of the fundraiser thread its at the top of the chainsaw forum.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ah so! that is so cool. call it "what comes around is what goes around", "karma", or "what you sow is what you reap" it still comes out great. congratulations on your score. nice looking saw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm kinda slow but what happened to all the reps sumauguys built up? is the rep button at the bottom of each post just there for looks? ain't really griping, mostly grousing, but youda thought the site owner woulda maybe asked some of the heavier posters what they thought of the proposed changes. guess it has to do with bandwidth efficiency and storage capabilities. or maybe they just wanted to screw with everyone; you know, we know this system to well, maybe we should change it. kinda like your local walmart, keep everyone guessing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Site Prep*

I done a little site prep, here is a few pics. I still need to set some of the logs up but I am started now.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330138143/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5330138143_821f1340df.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330744434/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5330744434_a2ccc4a05f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135099/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5330135099_ace1a7e5e6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>

This is the pile I still need to set up.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135939/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5330135939_bbacb07a92.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm kinda slow but what happened to all the reps sumauguys built up? is the rep button at the bottom of each post just there for looks? ain't really griping, mostly grousing, but youda thought the site owner woulda maybe asked some of the heavier posters what they thought of the proposed changes. guess it has to do with bandwidth efficiency and storage capabilities. or maybe they just wanted to screw with everyone; you know, we know this system to well, maybe we should change it. kinda like your local walmart, keep everyone guessing.


 
Everyone still has the same rep points it just don't show up like it used to.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Ok!!!*

been out of circulation fer a bit but guess what ????

Tha RR2 is back!!!!!!!

where and when is the GTG?????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RiverRat2 said:


> been out of circulation fer a bit but guess what ????
> 
> Tha RR2 is back!!!!!!!
> 
> where and when is the GTG?????


 
Google maps the zip code 74338 it will get you real close, if your interested I'll PM the directions trying to keep that part out of a open forum. We already have one member coming from TX Wolfcsm Hal. The GTG will be March 26th and 27th.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

so i was just browsing the groups and noticed the "Arkansas Oklahoma Texas Missouri" group. but the "join" button doesn't show. does this mean the group is defunct? or closed to new members? or has died due to lack of attention? or ......?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> so i was just browsing the groups and noticed the "Arkansas Oklahoma Texas Missouri" group. but the "join" button doesn't show. does this mean the group is defunct? or closed to new members? or has died due to lack of attention? or ......?


 
We abandoned it about a week after starting it, the forum part don't work near as good as a thread can't put pics in and so forth.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We abandoned it about a week after starting it, the forum part don't work near as good as a thread can't put pics in and so forth.


cool. i was afraid you guys were getting exclusive on us latecomers


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just bringing some of the info forward.


Work Saw Collector said:


> I done a little site prep, here is a few pics. I still need to set some of the logs up but I am started now.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330138143/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5330138143_821f1340df.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330744434/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5330744434_a2ccc4a05f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135099/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5330135099_ace1a7e5e6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> This is the pile I still need to set up.
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135939/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5330135939_bbacb07a92.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> Our GTG
> 
> Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG.
> 
> Just post that you are interested.
> 
> I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all.
> 
> The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so.
> 
> We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them.
> 
> There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.
> 
> I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.
> 
> It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside.
> 
> 
> There will be a front end loader tractor on site.


----------



## sawnami

> I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; *also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw*.



If I don't get on the ball I'll need all 4x8 of it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looking good WSC congradutations on your new work saw.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a new to me saw in the mail to me. Excited, but slightly embarrassed about the name. It takes all kinds to make a harem.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I have a new to me saw in the mail to me. Excited, but slightly embarrassed about the name. It takes all kinds to make a harem.


 
What have you got in the mail RV.


----------



## RVALUE

Don't tell, but it's a stihl........ Rather have a shinny or husky, but my 034 supers are my limbing saws...

One is just too bent up to work right.  But it doesn't owe me anything. Probably cut 50 cords in Idaho in the early 90's with it. And it as been cutting ever since.


----------



## RVALUE

I had several saws go down last week. Down to just one shinny and my 372 Rope Chaser running.


Got a couple fixed, but need more mechanic ing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I have a new to me saw in the mail to me. Excited, but slightly embarrassed about the name. It takes all kinds to make a harem.


 
So, what is the number on the inbound Stihl?


----------



## RVALUE

034 super of course. (Don't tell anyone else, I may need another one!)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> 034 super of course. (Don't tell anyone else, I may need another one!)


 
That is a good saw, is on my short list.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

did you buy that on ebay?


----------



## bigjohnston

I think me and dad are goin to try and make this one, still want to get the kms out


----------



## Work Saw Collector

bigjohnston said:


> I think me and dad are goin to try and make this one, still want to get the kms out


 
How about the Poulan one from Les, got it going and cutting? I should have been all over him about that saw, at the John T Mo GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just sent out 6 more directions/invites.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a list of invited members, if I missed someone holler at me.


Freehandslabber
Rope
Rvalue 
Barneyrb
Logging22
Purdyite
Stihl Sawing
Stihlverado
Tri955
Teacherman
John Ellison
Lurch2
Warjohn
Mo-Iron
Bigjohnston
Sawnami Steve
arsawmechanic
John Taliaferro
Atvguns
Wkend lumberjak
Wolfcsm
Bruceinks
Bird hunter
Stumpyhusky
lumberjackchef
Slaid
hmmach1
J W Younger
PinnaclePete
Saw Dr
jerrycmorrow
Work Saw Collector


----------



## PinnaclePete

That's my old stomp'in grounds, used to live in Grove, and worked that area for the Co-op. IF everything comes together, count me in as a strong possible, maybe, for sure.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PinnaclePete said:


> That's my old stomp'in grounds, used to live in Grove, and worked that area for the Co-op. IF everything comes together, count me in as a strong possible, maybe, for sure.


 
I was hopeing you could make it. 

I'll bring the GTG site pics up to the current page here in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I done a little site prep, here is a few pics. I still need to set some of the logs up but I am started now.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330138143/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5330138143_821f1340df.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330744434/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5330744434_a2ccc4a05f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135099/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5330135099_ace1a7e5e6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>
> 
> This is the pile I still need to set up.
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135939/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5330135939_bbacb07a92.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>



I think we will have plenty of wood there, Stumpy and Stihl Sawing will be there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve i'm planning on coming. I thought I saw that some one was bringing a work bench for Stumpy will there be electricity for SS. :yoyo:


----------



## atvguns

Looking good WSC I will probably need a work bench also I do have a Husky now


----------



## PinnaclePete

atvguns said:


> Looking good WSC I will probably need a work bench also I do have a Husky now


 
:spam::spam::spam:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Looking good WSC I will probably need a work bench also I do have a Husky now


 
I do like a 346 myself. 

Yes guys there will be electric for Stihl Sawing.


----------



## RVALUE

How long before the GTG should we begin getting our shots?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Dan i'll be sending a PM in a while Just got in from an auction. No good finds.


----------



## Freehand

It's lookin' good Steven,may be the best turnout yet......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve i'm planning on coming. I thought I saw that some one was bringing a work bench for Stumpy will there be electricity for SS. :yoyo:


 
Thanks buddy!!!!! If I can afford to take my truck, I'll have an 8x8 workbench. I may need every inch of it, got more saws to bring. Hope I can get at least one of em to stay runnin. I think Freehand wants to put some money on a 268 race.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks buddy!!!!! If I can afford to take my truck, I'll have an 8x8 workbench. I may need every inch of it, got more saws to bring. Hope I can get at least one of em to stay runnin. I think Freehand wants to put some money on a 268 race.


 
Dollah bill son......foldin' money......


----------



## Echo Kid

im going to bring some money this time:yoyo:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## john taliaferro

my 88 dies when i pick it up but only once in a while , it will idle 5 min then die , re start on firstbump like one rpm ,then run perfect for 20 min . I checked the fule line ,impluse hose and intake boot ,found nothing but two anti vibe mounts broke ,replaced them . it still dies.


----------



## teacherman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a list of invited members, if I missed someone holler at me.
> 
> 
> Freehandslabber
> Rope
> Rvalue
> Barneyrb
> Logging22
> Purdyite
> Stihl Sawing
> Stihlverado
> Tri955
> Teacherman
> John Ellison
> Lurch2
> Warjohn
> Mo-Iron
> Bigjohnston
> Sawnami Steve
> arsawmechanic
> John Taliaferro
> Atvguns
> Wkend lumberjak
> Wolfcsm
> Bruceinks
> Bird hunter
> Stumpyhusky
> lumberjackchef
> Slaid
> hmmach1
> J W Younger
> PinnaclePete
> Saw Dr
> jerrycmorrow
> Work Saw Collector


 
Looks like quite a crew. Should be a good time. Looking forward.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Teacherman how much snow did you get?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

john taliaferro said:


> my 88 dies when i pick it up but only once in a while , it will idle 5 min then die , re start on firstbump like one rpm ,then run perfect for 20 min . I checked the fule line ,impluse hose and intake boot ,found nothing but two anti vibe mounts broke ,replaced them . it still dies.


 
You might just rebuild the carb. replace filter and put in all new lines those lines are sneekysome times. I assume you have tried adjusting the carb.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> im going to bring some money this time:yoyo:


 
I say that every time I go to a GTG, but then I'm broke buying saws, parts, and chain before the GTG.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> I say that every time I go to a GTG, but then I'm broke buying saws, parts, and chain before the GTG.


 Amen, brother! I'm already startin to see just how that works!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats for sure they are cheap to go too. But the after math is costly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Two chians yesterday $52.03. :bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I've added 8saws that run since the last GTG. roughly 400.00


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WSC what chains?


----------



## Freehand

Square ground,no doubt.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Teacherman how much snow did you get?


 
About an inch or a bit less. How about you? I was thinking about heading over just north of you and working up some more of that mulberry. What are you up to today?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Square ground,no doubt.......:hmm3grin2orange:


 
No these were RMC 3/8 .050 semi chisel for the 361s I cut dirty wood with those two more than the other saws most have RS chain on them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> About an inch or a bit less. How about you? I was thinking about heading over just north of you and working up some more of that mulberry. What are you up to today?


 
Not much give me a call.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not much give me a call.


 
On a side note I love the Avatar.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> No these were RMC 3/8 .050 semi chisle for the 361s I cut dirty wood with those two more than the other saws most have RS chain on them.


 
I understand the dirty wood. I use the semi chisel on hedge.


----------



## RVALUE

I can (barely) see 4 icons (?) on the bottom of each post. What is that????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> On a side note I love the Avatar.


 
That is from the last GTG at RV's thanks to Sawnami I love it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I can (barely) see 4 icons (?) on the bottom of each post. What is that????


 
It is something to do with braging about this site on other sites like twiter and digg and others.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> No these were RMC 3/8 .050 semi chisel for the 361s I cut dirty wood with those two more than the other saws most have RS chain on them.


 
Ah,shoulda asked if they were for work or pleasure


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Ah,shoulda asked if they were for work or pleasure


 
I got another 36" bar for the 056 Mag few weeks ago its got 3/8 .063 full comp RSC I don't know if that saw will pull it or not, it looks funny beside my two skip 36" chains.


----------



## RVALUE

I got a bunch of .o63 chain. Even some rolled into 36 inch. Doesn't fit my 36 inch bar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I got a bunch of .o63 chain. Even some rolled into 36 inch. Doesn't fit my 36 inch bar.


 
I have been wanting to get a breaker and spinner, so I can do my own chains. Shorten and lengthen some chains. I need to be buying some tools and less saws.


----------



## RVALUE

I need the next size smaller. 

Logging told us that $ 320 was too much for a roll. What can you get it for?


You need to come get these chains....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I need the next size smaller.
> 
> Logging told us that $ 320 was too much for a roll. What can you get it for?
> 
> 
> You need to come get these chains....


 
I don't know, I have always bought it a loop at a time. On the chains lets compare at the GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was thinking on a chain class. I don't know enough, but we can all add knowledge. Put all the chains in a row. Full comp, half skip, full skip, semi chisel, full chisel, and my favorite  square ground.


----------



## sawnami

As far as pitch examples, I usually have saws with 1/4",.325", 3/8"lo pro, 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2". Also got a length of 3/4".


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking on a chain class. I don't know enough, but we can all add knowledge. Put all the chains in a row. Full comp, half skip, full skip, semi chisel, full chisel, and my favorite  square ground.


 That sounds great


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> As far as pitch examples, I usually have saws with 1/4",.325", 3/8"lo pro, 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2". Also got a length of 3/4".



The chain class sounds good to me!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> As far as pitch examples, I usually have saws with 1/4",.325", 3/8"lo pro, 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2". Also got a length of 3/4".


 
Thats cool.


----------



## Echo Kid

*Efco 152*

I'm thinking about getting a efco 152 arent they a good saw


----------



## jerrycmorrow

they are made by Efco, the maker of Olympyks. a good professional saw manufacturer. if i didn't already have four 50cc saws i'd probably get one too. They come with a 5 year warranty for new saws. If you get a used saw you should ask about your rights to the remaining warranty.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

what's happened here? the reps are back. in color


----------



## RVALUE

I'm not sure why, and it isn't because it is scared, but my 372 is running exceptionally well. Starts fast, runs well, and cuts like a , real well.

Go figure.


----------



## RVALUE

No it didn't hear there are more stihls coming to keep it company......


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> The chain class sounds good to me!


 
Not me, sounds too complicated.

Keep it to the saw class. However, the correct split would be smart.

Maybe 45 - 55 etc. rather than 40 - 50 etc.

Should a 268 be in the same class as a 272?


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> I'm not sure why, and it isn't because it is scared, but my 372 is running exceptionally well. Starts fast, runs well, and cuts like a , real well.
> 
> Go figure.



Like a Stihl? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Can't argue that my 034 supers are my favorite go to saws. Limbing saws, to be exact. Bucket saws. I didn't even have a smaller one than them until I broke my back, and couldn't get anyone to run them. Now the man that helps me runs the 034 in the bucket. 

But that 372 is pretty sweet too. And the 757's with 4 foot bars......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I been busy guys haven't posted much last couple days, but am reading the threads.

I did hit a few of you on this page.


----------



## RVALUE

Is this where frozen eggs come from?


----------



## RVALUE

That was a cheap shot edit.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is this where frozen eggs come from?


 
No but its where a frozen me comes from. 

I see I'm way behind on the credits. :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand must be watching, I saw his shadow.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

okay, once again i'm gonna reveal my iganorance. whats with the credits. i'm posting along and up pops a credit. don't even know what i did. are they worth having? can you trade them in for something?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay, once again i'm gonna reveal my iganorance. whats with the credits. i'm posting along and up pops a credit. don't even know what i did. are they worth having? can you trade them in for something?


 
Check the support forum all kinds of info on this, but yes worth having arboristsite hats and gear, get out of band camp, more private message storage space, and more to come might take six months Darin said.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Check the support forum all kinds of info on this, but yes worth having arboristsite hats and gear, get out of band camp, more private message storage space, and more to come might take six months Darin said.


 
Get out of banned camp free card?I'm intrigued........:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Get out of banned camp free card?I'm intrigued........:monkey:


 
He said it in the support forum, I spend more time in that forum than the chainsaw forum last few weeks.


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Get out of banned camp free card?I'm intrigued........:monkey:


 
I saw that, talk about poetic license!


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> No but its where a frozen me comes from.
> 
> I see I'm way behind on the credits. :bang:


 
I could not get warm in my shop, so I gave up.

Some of that dry oak actually went out (so it seemed) in the stove.


----------



## teacherman

*Hmmmmm....*

I was browsing another thread, and after several pages apparently it requires a password, but not the password I use to log in. Since the thread was about coming dire economic times, and only tangentially about chainsaws, not sure if the discussion got too interesting for my level of security clearance..... Anyone else have this experience? 

Maybe I should post this in another thread, but everyone I know posts in this one. 

Man, it is cold around here. Hope you guys down south are doing OK!

I sure do appreciate my woodstove, and the saws that enable me to fill it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It might have been moved to the politics forum it takes a password I have never been there.


----------



## Freehand

Me nieder,good riddance


----------



## teacherman

Makes sense to me, I think. Thanks. I do not understand much of the new AS, I mostly just follow this thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Teacherman are U ready for the -20 wind chill.This will put a dent in the wood pile.


----------



## warjohn

Not looking forward to the cold here tonight. I thought I had enough wood at the house to last till the weekend but it looks like I will have to haul a little more in.


----------



## warjohn

I just noticed I have less novas today then I did yesterday. Where did they go. I swear I have been a good boy.


----------



## lumberjackchef

RVALUE said:


> I could not get warm in my shop, so I gave up.
> 
> Some of that dry oak actually went out (so it seemed) in the stove.


 
I've had a similar experience today. It is mighty COLD!!! I can't seem to burn my fire hot enough to get it over 40 in my shop either, and that windchill sucks!!:rant:


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Teacherman are U ready for the -20 wind chill.This will put a dent in the wood pile.


 
The furnace has not run for three and a half days. I was gone all Saturday, so it ran a bit then I'm sure, but it was 58˚ in the house when I got home from work, after getting a real blaze going before I left. I may need to clean the chimney, because I can't seem to stoke it like it used to do ten years ago. But I'm comfortable. Used up all the seasoned wood I had before we went out cutting, and am into the hedge pretty well. It is way cold, and I am happy to stay inside. I spend a lot of time fussing with the fire and wood and such, but I can thumb my nose at the gas company, thanks to you. :yourock:

One thing that helps my stove do its job is that a couple of years ago I ran some 2" PVC from the outside to right behind the stove. It provides combustion air without creating drafts. I put a cap over it when not in use. It makes a difference. I may stuff some hardware cloth in the pipe to keep mice and such out .


----------



## sawnami

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Hey...................................................... 
where is everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confusedn::confusedn:
Or...........maybe I'm in:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> Hey......................................................
> where is everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!:confusedn::confusedn:
> Or...........maybe I'm in:
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Sup,Mr.Nami
You'd figure with all th bad weather this place would be busy.


----------



## sawnami

Howdy Stumpy!

I think I found the ultimate GTG toy.

A scale model B-29 with a deployable X-1 rocket plane under it's wing.
4-80cc two stroke engines and a 21' wing span
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtIL_VjBUGo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtIL_VjBUGo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Howdy Stumpy!
> 
> I think I found the ultimate GTG toy.
> 
> A scale model B-29 with a deployable X-1 rocket plane under it's wing.
> 4-80cc two stroke engines and a 21' wing span
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtIL_VjBUGo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtIL_VjBUGo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


 
I'll bring the porting tools!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm still around just been busy and didn't have anything good to add to the thread.


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Howdy Stumpy!
> 
> I think I found the ultimate GTG toy.
> 
> A scale model B-29 with a deployable X-1 rocket plane under it's wing.
> 4-80cc two stroke engines and a 21' wing span




Steve,that was really cool.I kept thinking Chuck Yeager was gonna step out the cockpit of that thing:flag:


----------



## john taliaferro

lumberjack you should consider a bb kit, with a seat built in . or maybe a duel power with your work bench in between two large stoves . their should be a smilley face with ice cycles hanging on his rear.


----------



## RVALUE

My new saw didn't run very well today.


----------



## logging22

sorry to hear that Dan. What saw is it?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> My new saw didn't run very well today.


 
as in not running right or not living up to your expectations


----------



## Echo Kid

Whats up got a running echo top handle 280e for 5 bucks


----------



## atvguns

Echo Kid said:


> Whats up got a running echo top handle 280e for 5 bucks


 
that ain't fair


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> that ain't fair


 
Some people have that kind of luck.

Hows that Husky workin out fer ya? I see it didn't make yer sig.


----------



## Echo Kid

are you talking about that efco i put on here that was just the picture of it on ebay it hant ended yet


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Some people have that kind of luck.
> 
> Hows that Husky workin out fer ya? I see it didn't make yer sig.


 Well I purchased a 044 a few days after the Husky cant seem to grab anything else when I head for the woods I am still thinking about getting the 262xp piston for the husky or !! I may just sell it I dont know I will atleast keep it till the gtg someone may have something to trade for it. I need to update the sig. I am looking for a rear handle tank assemble for the 044 if you run across one cheap let me know



Echo Kid said:


> are you talking about that efco i put on here that was just the picture of it on ebay it hant ended yet


 I didn't see a picture I thought you had bought a running saw for 5 bucks I cant find a dull chain for that price


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Well I purchased a 044 a few days after the Husky cant seem to grab anything else when I head for the woods I am still thinking about getting the 262xp piston for the husky or !! I may just sell it I dont know I will atleast keep it till the gtg someone may have something to trade for it. I need to update the sig. I am looking for a rear handle tank assemble for the 044 if you run across one cheap let me know
> 
> I didn't see a picture I thought you had bought a running saw for 5 bucks I cant find a dull chain for that price


 
I'm also in need of a 044 tank (customers saw).


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm also in need of a 044 tank (customers saw).


 one on fleebay $50 has crack but not to bad I am waiting for one that is perfect like me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> one on fleebay $50 has crack but not to bad I am waiting for one that is perfect like me:hmm3grin2orange:


 
The one I've got should be good enough fer ya, it's got a hole from a thrown chian.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> The one I've got should be good enough fer ya, it's got a hole from a thrown chian.:bulgy-eyes:


 a hole in the tank


----------



## Echo Kid

atvguns said:


> Well I purchased a 044 a few days after the Husky cant seem to grab anything else when I head for the woods I am still thinking about getting the 262xp piston for the husky or !! I may just sell it I dont know I will atleast keep it till the gtg someone may have something to trade for it. I need to update the sig. I am looking for a rear handle tank assemble for the 044 if you run across one cheap let me know
> 
> I didn't see a picture I thought you had bought a running saw for 5 bucks I cant find a dull chain for that price


 
i did a echo


----------



## atvguns

Echo Kid said:


> i did a echo


 OH ok we need some pics of it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> a hole in the tank


 
yup, they patched it with BJ weld but that didn't last.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> yup, they patched it with BJ weld but that didn't last.


 
your PM box is full dag nabit


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> yup, they patched it with BJ weld but that didn't last.


 
they should of used JB weld that BJ weld is junk:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> your PM box is full dag nabit


 
shouldn't be, I'll check.


----------



## atvguns

All the good smillies are at the bottom of the page what is up with that 

if u cant tell I am trying to get to 500 post tonight wish me luck


----------



## logging22

good luck with that


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> All the good smillies are at the bottom of the page what is up with that
> 
> if u cant tell I am trying to get to 500 post tonight wish me luck


 
don't count on Les sticking around to be their for you.oop:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> don't count on Les sticking around to be their for you.oop:


 
That aint nice.:sad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> good luck with that


 
What are you doing here? I thought lights out was at 10:00pm at the nursing home.:smirk:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> What are you doing here? I thought lights out was at 10:00pm at the nursing home.:smirk:


 
Took my walker away from me. Nothing else to do.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> That aint nice.:sad:


 
:kissed: their you go, better?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> :kissed: their you go, better?


 
Yep. Almost as good as a hug. SS got one.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yep. Almost as good as a hug. SS got one.


 
:disapointed:Sorry, :hug-left::hug-right: here you go.


----------



## logging22

Thanks again.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy I found one of you high school dance pictures was this at your senior prom


----------



## atvguns

where's my hug


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stumpy I found one of you high school dance pictures was this at your senior prom


 
I'm rockin that skirt aint I???:beauty:


----------



## atvguns

I think you are getting ready to say come get me big boy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> where's my hug


 
It'll cost you a 266, specially after that pic.:go-away:


----------



## logging22

Soda coming out of my nose funny!!!!


----------



## atvguns

don't waste the soda


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Soda coming out of my nose funny!!!!


 
I'm glad that pics of me during my closet years is funny to you.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm glad that pics of me during my closet years is funny to you.


 
Very funny.:laughn:


----------



## atvguns

I just wish you could of spent more time at the tanning both them legs are bright!!!


----------



## atvguns

:computer:


500th post and nothing to say I think everyone has left me


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> :computer:
> 
> 
> 500th post and nothing to say I think everyone has left me


 
congratulations :hug-left::hug-right: there's yer hug.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> congratulations :hug-left::hug-right: there's yer hug.


 
thanks man I have jumped two levels since I became a member and I still don't know anything about a chainsaw but I have seen alot of cool and wierd pics


----------



## foche911

Is this GTG still on schedule? Date? Location? .....Can I come?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

foche911 said:


> Is this GTG still on schedule? Date? Location? .....Can I come?


 
PM sent.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> thanks man I have jumped two levels since I became a member and I still don't know anything about a chainsaw but I have seen alot of cool and wierd pics


 
I'll rep to that! Congrats!!


----------



## john taliaferro

Good morning . Got a log on the fire ? stoked it yesterday then when i came back to check Linda had the door open . Blood is so thin i was shivering in a hot shower tue night . My old 88 gonna get run hard again today , been milling some big logs , burning a lot of gas [ 93 mixed with ultra ] . We even got the 51 out and run the tank dry 4 or 5 times they sure do oil nice ,and run sweet .Maybe i can get Steven to help post pictures .


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Blessed ones. (Don't belittle the unfortunate ones. )


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey RV what is wrong with your new used saw?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey RV what is wrong with your new used saw?


 
He's STIHL trying to figure it out.:snicker:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Could be. U aren't saw biased are U.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Could be. U aren't saw biased are U.


 
Not as much as I let on.:curl-lip:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya sure . Every brand has their diamonds.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Husky is my brand of choice, Stihls are good tradin material.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Can't disagree.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Can't disagree.


 
I just hope I do a better job of representing the Swede saws at the next GTG than I did at Dans.


----------



## warjohn

stumpyshusky said:


> Husky is my brand of choice, Stihls are good tradin material.


 
I traded a non running 026 for a Husky 246 and a Poulan S25 yesterday, they both run great.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Husky is my brand of choice, Stihls are good tradin material.


 
We would make a good pair total opposite, :kissed: Stihl are keepers and most others (not the Pioneer) are trading material.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have U had a chance to run it yet (the pioneer).


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey RV what is wrong with your new used saw?


 
It needed to bejusted. Now she runs pretty well.

Had a strange thing happen again yesterday. Heavy into a 20 inch cut, and the saw died FAST. Alot faster than running out of fuel. Wouldn't start for anything, so I changed the plug. Still wouldn't start, went back to the shop for another, and the fellow carrying it gave it a token pull going up the steps, and it fired and ran.

Went back to work and took care of 4 decent trees. 


Wierd.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> We would make a good pair total opposite, :kissed: Stihl are keepers and most others (not the Pioneer) are trading material.


 
It's good to agree to disagree.:bashful:


----------



## RVALUE

I thought for a minute I was going to have to rescue it with the husky.


----------



## Freehand

Dan,you've got some tempermental saws.You and Chad should start a club....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> It needed to bejusted. Now she runs pretty well.
> 
> Had a strange thing happen again yesterday. Heavy into a 20 inch cut, and the saw died FAST. Alot faster than running out of fuel. Wouldn't start for anything, so I changed the plug. Still wouldn't start, went back to the shop for another, and the fellow carrying it gave it a token pull going up the steps, and it fired and ran.
> 
> Went back to work and took care of 4 decent trees.
> 
> 
> Wierd.


 
Dang saw grimlins. :at-wits-end:


----------



## RVALUE

Say what you want, but I put the absolute cheapest ebay P. C on the husky before I had heard of this site. 

That dude is running like a, really well. This winter it's the only saw that hasn't crapped out for one reason or another.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I thought for a minute I was going to have to rescue it with the husky.


 
That was what I had to do when my brother ran his 028 alot.:sinister::clapn::clapn:


----------



## RVALUE

I had run 2 tanks thru it by Freehand's gtg. It wasn't even broke in, and everyone told me it was on its last tank, due to being such a junky P & C.

That is the husky.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That was what I had to do when my brother ran his 028 alot.:sinister::clapn::clapn:


 
It was a red swedish saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Dan,you've got some tempermental saws.You and Chad should start a club....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I hope things will be different at the next GTG. The 268 has cut at least 12 cord of wood this winter without a hiccup. 
Watch it not start on me the next time I try to run it!!!!:doh:


----------



## RVALUE

I can't understand it, I think about doing maintenance regularly.


----------



## RVALUE

If the 268 is running, I better get some BIG wood.


----------



## RVALUE

You want to hear something really funny?

We had so many saws down yesterday, Zach said we should grab the POULAN. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

We did take the ol Dolmar 112 and trim the brush on the trailer.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> You want to hear something really funny?
> 
> We had so many saws down yesterday, Zach said we should grab the POULAN. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> We did take the ol Dolmar 112 and trim the brush on the trailer.


 
OUCH!!!!

I hope to have the 120si Dolmar runnin & broke in by the next GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have U had a chance to run it yet (the pioneer).


 
No its not here yet, no mail tomorrow so it will be mid week at best.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> I hope to have the 120si Dolmar runnin & broke in by the next GTG.


 
If we are all get to hope, I hope to have a Dolmar 166 before the GTG. :jawdrop: Then I would be off to myself petting my saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we are all get to hope, I hope to have a Dolmar 166 before the GTG. :jawdrop: Then I would be off to myself petting my saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Are you goona have a "private veiwing area" for poeple that may need to have a moment alone with a saw?:in-love:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Are you goona have a "private veiwing area" for poeple that may need to have a moment alone with a saw?:in-love:


 
I sure hope so.


----------



## RVALUE

Better get a short table.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Better get a short table.


 
Or a tall stump!!:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we are all get to hope, I hope to have a Dolmar 166 before the GTG. :jawdrop: Then I would be off to myself petting my saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
If you get a 166 you better hide it from bigjohnston.


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor said:


> Me and HeavyFuel could be there in about 12 hours!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
12 hours for me, too. Maybe we could meet in Des Moines! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

With the junk I drive, could be 12 hours here too. One never knows.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> With the junk I drive, could be 12 hours here too. One never knows.


 
I know the feeling:car:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Funny stuff last few pages. arty:


----------



## RVALUE

Have you ever heard:

Dad, why are you always so cranky?


----------



## RVALUE

Because everything we have is junk...........


----------



## Echo Kid

sorry cant get a picture of the echo 280 batteries in camera thing suck em


----------



## barneyrb

Been out in the shop all afternoon, got the Homie 1050 Super running like a top, that thing will make your ears bleed. Got started on the 262 port job (with pop-up) and a new bar and chain on the 090AV. 

Is there a limit to the amount of saws we can bring? It looks like I could have from 15 to 40 ready to go.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Been out in the shop all afternoon, got the Homie 1050 Super running like a top, that thing will make your ears bleed. Got started on the 262 port job (with pop-up) and a new bar and chain on the 090AV.
> 
> Is there a limit to the amount of saws we can bring? It looks like I could have from 15 to 40 ready to go.


 
Bring as many as possable runners and non runners, it will make a cool pic. The last GTG was around 90 saws now we will shoot for 150 saws.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> Are you goona have a "private veiwing area" for poeple that may need to have a moment alone with a saw?:in-love:


 
Think I've pretty much decided that I'm not gonna leave any of mah saws alone with certain people.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Because everything we have is junk...........


 
Now that's a reppable punch line....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cleaned up brush piles yesterday for the "easy" firewood. man, i had forgotten how not easy it is to limb trees in a pile. both my saws ran great. oldie goldies. once i forced myself to learn how to sharpen my chains and put them to bed properly at the end of the day they have been stout.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> cleaned up brush piles yesterday for the "easy" firewood. man, i had forgotten how not easy it is to limb trees in a pile. both my saws ran great. oldie goldies. once i forced myself to learn how to sharpen my chains and put them to bed properly at the end of the day they have been stout.


 
Maintaining a chain is key to all cutting.Limbing or logging.


----------



## Echo Kid

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bring as many as possable runners and non runners, it will make a cool pic. The last GTG was around 90 saws now we will shoot for 150 saws.


 
that wont be that hard exspecially if we bring all of our saws and lumberjak


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maintaining a chain is key to all cutting.Limbing or logging.


 
yeah only took me 25 years to figger that out. used to just push the saw or buy a new chain. now that i know how to sharpen i have a bunch of sharp used chains. really a pleasure watching that saw cut through wood like butter. never ceases to amaze me. guess i'm just simple that way.


----------



## teacherman

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we are all get to hope, I hope to have a Dolmar 166 before the GTG. :jawdrop: Then I would be off to myself petting my saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That is a fairly large heavy saw, right?

So does that constitute "heavy petting?" :chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## redunshee

teacherman said:


> That is a fairly large heavy saw, right?
> 
> So does that constitute "heavy petting?" :chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange:


 
You guys got me interested in GTG. Most are too far to travel. Like to attend if I can figure out where and when. Thanks.
Bob


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Think I've pretty much decided that I'm not gonna leave any of mah saws alone with certain people.......:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'll take good care of em :disdain:



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maintaining a chain is key to all cutting.Limbing or logging.


 
Best Mod to any saw is a PROPERLY sharpened chain. Had one in the shop last week brought in with the chain on backwards.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

teacherman said:


> That is a fairly large heavy saw, right?
> 
> So does that constitute "heavy petting?" :chainsawguy::hmm3grin2orange:


 
118cc, big nough to be double teemed!!!:in-love::in-love:


----------



## Wolfcsm

redunshee said:


> You guys got me interested in GTG. Most are too far to travel. Like to attend if I can figure out where and when. Thanks.
> Bob


 
It is going to be just about 500 miles one way from the Killeen area. The first one was great fun.

Might have to figure out how to do a GTG in Texas in the fall.

Hal


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll take good care of em :disdain:
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well I don't know Stumpy,you could have a weak moment and I would have a pregnant chainsaw or three.Then what would I do with half mutant Stihl/Chad hybrids indiscriminately mowing down forests and cheesy poofs with abandon....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> Well I don't know Stumpy,you could have a weak moment and I would have a pregnant chainsaw or three.Then what would I do with half mutant Stihl/Chad hybrids indiscriminately mowing down forests and cheesy poofs with abandon....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
what would you call a halfbreed like that a stihlumpy or maybe shumpytihl I am sure it would out cut a full blooded husky


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Well I don't know Stumpy,you could have a weak moment and I would have a pregnant chainsaw or three.Then what would I do with half mutant Stihl/Chad hybrids indiscriminately mowing down forests and cheesy poofs with abandon....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
No worries, Dr. rendered me sterile about eight years ago. :soldier:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> what would you call a halfbreed like that a stihlumpy or maybe shumpytihl I am sure it would out cut a full blooded husky


 
Sorry, But I think it would end up being a slow but steady saw. Ready to work but gonna take a while to get started. Once started it'll probly run all day. Kinda like that 08s I had. Probably never really be that sharp.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry, But I think it would end up being a slow but steady saw. Ready to work but gonna take a while to get started. Once started it'll probly run all day. Kinda like that 08s I had. Probably never really be that sharp.


 


atvguns said:


> what would you call a halfbreed like that a stihlumpy or maybe shumpytihl I am sure it would out cut a full blooded husky


 


freehandslabber said:


> Well I don't know Stumpy,you could have a weak moment and I would have a pregnant chainsaw or three.Then what would I do with half mutant Stihl/Chad hybrids indiscriminately mowing down forests and cheesy poofs with abandon....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
you guys crack me up (kinda like a pilot flying upside down). what a way to start the day. reps to yas soon as i'm reloaded


----------



## logging22

Try not to encourage them.:tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

can't hep it. needed the laugh


----------



## RVALUE

Man I have a new go to saw. She is close to right! Double dogs and all!


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Man I have a new go to saw. She is close to right! Double dogs and all!


 Pics or it didn't happen.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I heard a rumor that it is difficult to post pics here now. You know it took me a year to figure out the last one.

BTW, the kill button doesn't work very well on the new to me saw either. What's with that, most of mine don't work.


----------



## RVALUE

Am I such a liar and BSer that a kill switch doesn't even listen?


----------



## RVALUE

Anybody?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't speak for the husky, but the stihl the little metal tap that kills them gets bent. I just take a pair of neadle nose with the control lever in run and bend it up a little then when in off it will work a little better. I have had to do almost all of my saws that way.


----------



## RVALUE

These are stihls, huskys, shinnys, ..........


----------



## RVALUE

The kill switches are not worn out. I don't generally turn them off, they usually run out of gas. POS's :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Am I such a liar and BSer that a kill switch doesn't even listen?


 
Never heard of that but if you are like some guys on here (Stumpy)that have saw/kids I can see it not listening


----------



## RVALUE

I had my kids helping today. Really hard to check their movements, with it being cloudy and all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think Les has some saws done like this, but one way to be sure is drill a hole in the air filter cover and run the wire from the kill control to a aftermarket switch then on to ground.


----------



## RVALUE

Actually they did pretty well. We've had MUCH worse days before.

Topped 3 trees down to 50 foot sticks. Brush gone and swept up. Probably about 5 hours total.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think Les has some saws done like this, but one way to be sure is drill a hole in the air filter cover and run the wire from the kill control to a aftermarket switch then on to ground.


 
Or just work till they are out of gas or choke em to death. done deal!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

all i gotta do to stop mine is to turn the on/off switch to "off". too simple. or i could run out of gas. or get it stuck in a tree. or choke it to death.


----------



## TonyRumore

Will anyone have a 346XP there that I can try out? I'm all Stihl, but I sure hear a lot of good things about that one and might consider going over to the dark side....... Of course you guys are welcome to run any of my stuff.

Tony Rumore
Tromix


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I had my kids helping today. Really hard to check their movements, with it being cloudy and all.


 I know the feeling sometimes it is more work getting them to work than it would be if I did it myself


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just to let everybody know, I'll be in Mississippi for a week or two. I know the last time I was gone the site almost shut down, and they had to change a buch of stuff. I don't want to responsible for that again. 
See ya'll later.:loser:


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> Am I such a liar and BSer that a kill switch doesn't even listen?


 

It would seem so.


arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Art Vandelay

wendell said:


> It would seem so.
> 
> 
> arty:arty:arty:


 
You best not be reading any of this Arkansas GTG stuff boy, It'll make your neck turn red.


----------



## wendell

Too late. Being a glutton for punishment I read it start to finish. Does that make me an honorary red neck?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

TonyRumore said:


> Will anyone have a 346XP there that I can try out? I'm all Stihl, but I sure hear a lot of good things about that one and might consider going over to the dark side....... Of course you guys are welcome to run any of my stuff.
> 
> Tony Rumore
> Tromix


 
I think there will be a couple there.




stumpyshusky said:


> Just to let everybody know, I'll be in Mississippi for a week or two. I know the last time I was gone the site almost shut down, and they had to change a buch of stuff. I don't want to responsible for that again.
> See ya'll later.:loser:


 
Thanks for the notice. Good luck.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> Just to let everybody know, I'll be in Mississippi for a week or two. I know the last time I was gone the site almost shut down, and they had to change a buch of stuff. I don't want to responsible for that again.
> See ya'll later.:loser:


 
I'll be leading the charge to fill up your personal page with prose and nonsense:victory:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> The kill switches are not worn out. I don't generally turn them off, they usually run out of gas. POS's :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



One of my old all metal saws developed kill switch problems. I found that out when I slid the switch to the off position and it grounded through my thumb to the metal case. I couldn't quite hold onto it long enough to kill it.:hmm3grin2orange: At least I know that the little sucker has a hot coil.


----------



## warjohn

TonyRumore said:


> Will anyone have a 346XP there that I can try out? I'm all Stihl, but I sure hear a lot of good things about that one and might consider going over to the dark side....... Of course you guys are welcome to run any of my stuff.
> 
> Tony Rumore
> Tromix


 
I plan to be there with my 2153, same saw only purdier. Big will have his 5100 there also if you want to compare the 2.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> One of my old all metal saws developed kill switch problems. I found that out when I slid the switch to the off position and it grounded through my thumb to the metal case. I couldn't quite hold onto it long enough to kill it.:hmm3grin2orange: At least I know that the little sucker has a hot coil.


 
here's a rep. hope that makes it all better.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

TonyRumore said:


> Will anyone have a 346XP there that I can try out? I'm all Stihl, but I sure hear a lot of good things about that one and might consider going over to the dark side....... Of course you guys are welcome to run any of my stuff.
> 
> Tony Rumore
> Tromix


 
i would let you run my saws but you'd never go back to stihl. roflol. i get gas at the station on 412 on a regular basis. so have a rep.


----------



## MO-Iron

Tony,
I will bring a Slingerized 346xp that you can play with. 

MO-Iron


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> here's a rep. hope that makes it all better.


 
Yes, Yes it does. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I could never find Missississiipppiippi on the garmin, kind of like banananana I don't know when to stop.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I could never find Missississiipppiippi on the garmin, kind of like banananana I don't know when to stop.....


 
among other things!


----------



## Locust Cutter

If I can get back from Virginia in time from my A.F. TDY, I'd love to come out and bring a few toys including another 346XPne! Maybe I could find a file to get the Chain sharpened on my old Mac 35 and let that old war horse sing for awhile. It's stood through 3 generations of sawing, eventually to be four when my two little ones get a bit bigger and stronger!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll send directions next time I send a few at a time might be couple days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The saw got here today, here is a couple pics.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5368091760/" title="Pioneer P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5368091760_b373c1f682.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Pioneer P62" /></a>
I put it together but thats all I have done, busy today maybe tomorrow I'll start it.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5367482347/" title="Pioneer P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5367482347_6d22f50e9c.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Pioneer P62" /></a>

Now to find a long bar for it.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5368154820/" title="P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5248/5368154820_77f42a9b57.jpg" width="500" height="354" alt="P62" /></a>
Here it is in a little stump I had in the shop. I cut the slot with a different saw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice saw. nice saw. does it bite?


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> among other things!


 
You are correct. I shall remedy that!


----------



## Freehand

That is a real nice saw Steven,couldn't have gone to a better home.


----------



## Lurch2

Spiffy
:good:


----------



## RVALUE

At least that saw won't be lonely......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All that have asked for directions should have them now, if I missed you just post here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Spiffy
> :good:



Thanks.



RVALUE said:


> At least that saw won't be lonely......


 
Yea all my saws are ugly plastic compared to that saw. 

I busted the saw off late last night, it runs as good as it looks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

what are the specs on it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> what are the specs on it?


 
98cc 6ci 9000 in the cut. :smile-big:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dang. you gonna have a hard time keeping that on the shelf?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> dang. you gonna have a hard time keeping that on the shelf?


 
I'm going to run it once I get a bar for it, don't want to mess that bar up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going to run it once I get a bar for it, don't want to mess that bar up.


 
Darn good Looking Saw. I may just make it home in time to make it down there, but we'll see. If nothing else I may forgo the camping and just come down for the day. Hell I may have to bring my Father along as there may be some "classic" equipment there that he'd enjoy as much (or maybe-possibly small bit more) as I will!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The GTG are my favorite part of this site. I have seen and ran some really nice saws over the years, and leared some things everytime I go to one.


----------



## sawnami

> Hell I may have to bring my Father along as there may be some "classic" equipment there that he'd enjoy as much (or maybe-possibly small bit more) as I will!


Better bring him then. He'll get a kick out of it for sure.


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> The GTG are my favorite part of this site. I have seen and ran some really nice saws over the years, and leared some things everytime I go to one.


 
I agree, I have only been to 2 gtg's but had a great time at both of them. All the AS members I have met are top notch.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Locust Cutter said:


> Darn good Looking Saw. I may just make it home in time to make it down there, but we'll see. If nothing else I may forgo the camping and just come down for the day. Hell I may have to bring my Father along as there may be some "classic" equipment there that he'd enjoy as much (or maybe-possibly small bit more) as I will!


 
Then I'll be sure to bring some of my vintage stuff along! A few of them run and cut. Others, like the 2 mans, are great conversation starters. But I have several from the 50's and 60's that I will throw in the truck and bring with.


----------



## Locust Cutter

lumberjackchef said:


> Then I'll be sure to bring some of my vintage stuff along! A few of them run and cut. Others, like the 2 mans, are great conversation starters. But I have several from the 50's and 60's that I will throw in the truck and bring with.


 
If I can figure out a way to fix the recoil starter (rope's sticking out a bit after being "replaced" in a shop - and I'm not very good with them,...) on Grandpa's Mac 35, it'll come with me!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> If I can figure out a way to fix the recoil starter (rope's sticking out a bit after being "replaced" in a shop - and I'm not very good with them,...) on Grandpa's Mac 35, it'll come with me!


 
that should be no problem. bout a 10 minute fix if its like mine.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I agree, I have only been to 2 gtg's but had a great time at both of them. All the AS members I have met are top notch.


 
If you haven't been to one you need ti go to one they are fun and meet a lot of verrry good honest guys and gals.


----------



## RVALUE

warjohn said:


> I agree, I have only been to 2 gtg's but had a great time at both of them. All the AS members I have met are top notch.


 
Let me introduce you to RVALUE. He'll change your ratio off of 100 %. But we put up with him alittle because he gets his feelings hurt easily.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Let me introduce you to RVALUE. He'll change your ratio off of 100 %. But we put up with him alittle because he gets his feelings hurt easily.


 
You are one of the ones I am speaking of. How's the weather we are supposed to get 10 " of snow tonite have about 3" now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Those of you that missed the GTG at RValues missed a great time and a great host.


----------



## RVALUE

Honestly?


----------



## RVALUE

I couldn't even fill loggin's shadow at sundown.


----------



## logging22

Ill take that Dan. Had a great time at your GTG. Looking forward to the next one. After Stevens of course.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Everyone I met there was great n their own right.


----------



## RVALUE

Octember.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Octember.



Sounds great.


----------



## logging22

Sounds like a plan.:cyclops:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Sounds like a plan.:cyclops:


 
I love it when a plan comes together.

Whats up with the avatar Les?


----------



## logging22

A gift from SS. I like it.


----------



## Echo Kid

is that what you look like when you woke up this morning:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> is that what you look like when you woke up this morning:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thats what i look like every morning kid. That is before my morning pepsi.


----------



## warjohn

RVALUE said:


> Let me introduce you to RVALUE. He'll change your ratio off of 100 %. But we put up with him alittle because he gets his feelings hurt easily.


 
Don't worry I haven't heard to many bad things about you. I do wish I would have made it to your GTG


----------



## Freehand

Aw,yer such a softy Dan.......:hmm3grin2orange::yourock:


----------



## RVALUE

Just got home from 'schools'. My box blade is a fagged out. Metal fatigue, that is. Didn't need that. (to happen.)

Guess I now have something to put the dead chainsaws on in the 'museum'.


----------



## RVALUE

I just learned that there is no school tomorrow, due to the fact that the 'dude' they hired to clean the parking lots, didn't get r done. L


It was 15 degrees and windy on the tractor. I got the job because the super asked if I had a CAB. I thought he said, "do you have CAD?"

Yep, but not as bad as .........


----------



## jerrycmorrow

whyon't you take yer faggot box blade and do it as a good citizen. do at least the principle and your kids'


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Echo Kid said:


> got my efco chainsaw today it runs goos but it needs a muffler mod. big time


 
pics or ya aint got it


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Echo Kid said:


> got my efco chainsaw today it runs goos but it needs a muffler mod. big time


 
Without pics, it didn't happen......opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Hey mechanic, did you see any white markings out today?


----------



## Echo Kid

View attachment 169105
here ya go


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> Hey mechanic, did you see any white markings out today?


 
Not one single white paint mark found anywhere!! 
No white marks, no locates!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

You Should have been here today. You'd have marked the whole town.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> Should have been here today. You'd have marked the whole town.


 
That would be pretty after the snow melted from underneath all that paint!!! Kinda like orange, red, & yellow snot!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Echo Kid said:


> View attachment 169105
> here ya go


 
okay! man that is sweet. when you gonna get it dirty?


----------



## Echo Kid

whenever the ten inches of snow melts


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Echo Kid said:


> whenever the ten inches of snow melts


 
A little snow won't hurt ya! 

Nice saw!


----------



## Echo Kid

ya but then you got to put snowshoes on:skywalker:


----------



## warjohn

I don't have much of a choice I am out of wood so I have to cut and split some this weekend. I knew I should have gotten farther ahead but I didn't think we would get 2 snow storms this close together.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I don't have much of a choice I am out of wood so I have to cut and split some this weekend. I knew I should have gotten farther ahead but I didn't think we would get 2 snow storms this close together.


 
Been there before ive been out below 0 with lots of snow on the ground.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

been there too. never gonna happen again longs i can help it. stay warm


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope never again. But things happen.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been there before ive been out below 0 with lots of snow on the ground.


 
I waded through a bunch of snow to cut a fir in Idaho. Found a good one, and was (very stupidly) standing about chest deep in the snow when I cut it down. Bucked it up, and took it home.

Went back in the spring/summer and that stump was cut at about 8 foot. Seems I was standing on quite a bit of snow too. It was REALLY strange, and I am sure it caused alot of pondering. "why did that dude take a ladder in the woods to cut down a tree?"

Or he was a really big dude. (Loggin22 size)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I bet they probably thought Goliath or Paul Bunyan cut it down.:snowman::act-up::act-up:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I bet they probably thought Goliath or Paul Bunyan cut it down.:snowman::act-up::act-up:


 
At least you didn't say Sasquatch!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That never crossed my mind.:devil::glasses-cool:


----------



## atvguns

rvalue said:


> i waded through a bunch of snow to cut a fir in idaho. Found a good one, and was (very stupidly) standing about chest deep in the snow when i cut it down. Bucked it up, and took it home.
> 
> Went back in the spring/summer and that stump was cut at about 8 foot. Seems i was standing on quite a bit of snow too. It was really strange, and i am sure it caused alot of pondering. "why did that dude take a ladder in the woods to cut down a tree?"
> 
> or he was a really big dude. (loggin22 size)


 
lol


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I bet they probably thought Goliath or Paul Bunyan cut it down.:snowman::act-up::act-up:


 
What probably really happened was, a hapless chap and his mate came by and found it exclaiming: "what a find! Look, a half cord of wood, beside the road, easy to take. Why didn't that Idiot cut it at the ground? What an idiot....."

and they had themselves some easy pickins.


----------



## RVALUE

On a more appropriate note, I got the sleeper 757 back today. Joined its rank among the other saws. Has been joined by a couple more stihls. It wasn't happy with that, kind of like baby sitting....


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I bet they probably thought Goliath or Paul Bunyan cut it down.:snowman::act-up::act-up:


 
It was me. I just didnt want to tell Dan.


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> that should be no problem. bout a 10 minute fix if its like mine.


 
I'm sure it probably is a pretty easy fix, but I also figure that there's one little simple step that I'm unaware of that makes it all go together smoothly. I just haven't held my lip right while standing on one leg, whistling Dixie yet to make it work,... LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm sure it probably is a pretty easy fix, but I also figure that there's one little simple step that I'm unaware of that makes it all go together smoothly. I just haven't held my lip right while standing on one leg, whistling Dixie yet to make it work,... LOL


 
This is a response i got from Grande Dog when i had a starter question.

"Howdy,
With the rope connected to the pulley but, all the way out, wind the pulley till the spring is tight. Then back it off 1 revolution. Now let the rope wind back on to the pulley. This is the maximum that you can tighten it. When the rope is pulled all the out , it should be the knot in the end that stops the pull, not the spring. If the spring you have doesn't retract enough rope, it was either broken and repaired (and now the spring isn't long enough), or it has the wrong spring in it.
Regards
Gregg"

it worked for me. good luck


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took some saws out yesterday evening. We had a good time, and got a pickup full of wood.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5379094997/" title="038, MS460, P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5379094997_25255b0bbb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="038, MS460, P62" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5379695752/" title="P62 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5379695752_1ca9589042.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P62 004" /></a>

Don't laugh at this saw, eight pin rim. 13" bar after deducting mount and spikes in 13" wood, it is the only bar I have that fits the P62. I'll get a long bar before long. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5379092353/" title="P62 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5379092353_f5865972a6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P62 003" /></a>


----------



## RVALUE

What, no saw scrounging auctioning? :shock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What, no saw scrounging auctioning? :shock:


 
I drove all the way over there yesterday and they called it off, and here I'm needing to find a cool old saw before March.


----------



## teacherman

wendell said:


> Too late. Being a glutton for punishment I read it start to finish. Does that make me an *honorary red neck?*


 
That depends. If you have more teeth than fingers, well, I spose you could be an apprentice. Or get some of these to wear at the GTGs. :cyclops::vampire:

The Original Billy-Bob Teeth Site - faketeeth.com

As an added prop, you can practice speaking with your tongue constantly touching your lower lip. It's called "Linguo-labial fusion." Pretty rarefied, connoisseur level level stuff, that.

Look forward to seeing you in March! :cyclops::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

teacherman said:


> That depends. If you have more teeth than fingers, well, I spose you could be an apprentice. Or get some of these to wear at the GTGs. :cyclops::vampire:
> 
> The Original Billy-Bob Teeth Site - faketeeth.com
> 
> As an added prop, you can practice speaking with your tongue constantly touching your lower lip. It's called "Linguo-labial fusion." Pretty rarefied, connoisseur level level stuff, that.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you in March! :cyclops::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Too'- if you're able to continue a conversation while spitting tobacco juice AND/OR inhaling/exhaling on cigarette/pipe/stogie/______,........ AND never miss a beat, you might be good to go!


----------



## teacherman

Locust Cutter said:


> Too'- if you're able to continue a conversation while spitting tobacco juice AND/OR inhaling/exhaling on cigarette/pipe/stogie/______,........ AND never miss a beat, you might be good to go!


 
All the while keeping yer tongue touching yer lower lip.

It would help if you are married to a close relative: Cousins are OK; a sister would be best. A brother, well, yer on yer own with that one.:silly:


----------



## Echo Kid

ran my efco last night it runs good but definatelly needs a muffler mod. and a tune up


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Echo Kid said:


> ran my efco last night it runs good but definatelly needs a muffler mod. and a tune up


 
So thats what you are doing today.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I drove all the way over there yesterday and they called it off, and here I'm needing to find a cool old saw before March.


 
Aw, now yer just rubbin' it in.........Mr. Lucky Bastid.......:hmm3grin2orange:


That P 62 looks real nice in the wood doh......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Aw, now yer just rubbin' it in.........Mr. Lucky Bastid.......:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> That P 62 looks real nice in the wood doh......


 
Instead of giving away light modern 50cc saws at GTG's I would like to find a really old good running heavy ass saw. I find them old, and heavy but never running good. Something like a 051 or maybe a big old Homelite 1050.

Just in case I didn't say it in the last paragraph Heavy Ass Saw. I'll keep looking I got a couple months left.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How about a really nice P62. :devil::smirk::giggle::giggle:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How about a really nice P62. :devil::smirk::giggle::giggle:


 
Ken's got an idear......:hmm3grin2orange::yourock:


----------



## john taliaferro

how bout a old 880 or the 1050


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> how bout a old 880


 
Man, I'd love to give that a try, just to compare and contrast with my 660. I love my 660 when I'm in big Hedge, Mulberry, Oak, Locust or Hackleberry,... but I could just imagine the grunt that 880 would have. I do wonder how that would stack up against my MAC 35 or an old SP125 though,...


----------



## Freehand

The 880 makes the 660's look like toys side by side.....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I took some saws out yesterday evening. We had a good time, and got a pickup full of wood.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5379094997/" title="038, MS460, P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5379094997_25255b0bbb.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="038, MS460, P62" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5379695752/" title="P62 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5379695752_1ca9589042.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P62 004" /></a>
> 
> Don't laugh at this saw, eight pin rim. 13" bar after deducting mount and spikes in 13" wood, it is the only bar I have that fits the P62. I'll get a long bar before long.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5379092353/" title="P62 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5048/5379092353_f5865972a6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="P62 003" /></a>


 
What brand (who's the manufacturer) is that P62? Never seen one like that. I may have an opportunity to pick up a slightly newer big saw that I think is actually a J-red, it's a Univent fire saw. I might actually be able to pick up two of them, (runner and non-runner) for about $50. I've only heard some opinions, but they seem like pretty burly saws for newer saws,...


----------



## john taliaferro

yes an sp125, i run the 88 for 3 hr yesterday , i little sore .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> What brand (who's the manufacturer) is that P62? Never seen one like that. I may have an opportunity to pick up a slightly newer big saw that I think is actually a J-red, it's a Univent fire saw. I might actually be able to pick up two of them, (runner and non-runner) for about $50. I've only heard some opinions, but they seem like pretty burly saws for newer saws,...


 
It is a Pioneer/Partner P62.

What is the number on the J-red, they did make some nice saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> yes an sp125, i run the 88 for 3 hr yesterday , i little sore .


 
I'm with you on the 125 but couldn't give that away if I found one.


----------



## john taliaferro

just took two more advill, ithrow my old 88 on the scales , youll change your mind after carrying it around the gtg fer an hour or two. was out in the shop weight is 58 lb mill and 60" cannon 7' long . gotta take it outside to turn it around ,Mike says he a little sore to


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Those big saws are for bucking only unless U need the bar length. my 2094 is for those times.


----------



## Echo Kid

im thinking about getting a olympyk 970 for 150.00


----------



## jerrycmorrow

if that's the one on ebay you better look at it again.


----------



## Echo Kid

never mind maybe 250 hay jerrycmorrow think its in good condition


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like it. Might be a little bit more.


----------



## RVALUE

Drama?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

seller told me it pulled 120psi first pull and 140psi second pull. according to mtngun the filter system is less than desired and allows small pieces into the combustion chamber. should be a simple rebuild with new piston/rings. there's a good discussion on the 980 (similar to the 970) at http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/131413.htm
called Olympyk 980 Woods Port. got lots of good info. i'd like to have that saw but think it might have gotten too rich for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a couple pics from John T, I hadn’t checked my email in a while and forgot to look at the sent date and time. Anyway here they are John.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5382436593/" title="For John by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5382436593_0db377d911.jpg" width="240" height="320" alt="For John" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5382438217/" title="For John by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5286/5382438217_df9d57513e.jpg" width="240" height="320" alt="For John" /></a>


----------



## john taliaferro

thanks , you gotta show me how to do that in march. thats what mike and i have been up to we got 5 or 6 stacks over the last few weekends, bout 30 advill .


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is a Pioneer/Partner P62.
> 
> What is the number on the J-red, they did make some nice saws.


 
Not sure about the number yet, I've seen them a few times, but never paid a lot of attention to their specs. They look and feel like about an 80+CC sized unit though and have some heft to them,...


----------



## atvguns

Any one think this would be worth very much


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have no clue but it does have a cool factor.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone on here win the 970 bid?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone on here win the 970 bid?


 
Not me thought about it.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Any one think this would be worth very much


 
Dont know if its worth anything, but it sure would look good on my shelf in the living room!!


----------



## RVALUE

Man, My computer is messed up......


----------



## RVALUE

On the bright side, I got 5 saws running today, and found a few chains. Can't get the shop under $ 320 for a roll of FULL Skip. They claim it's higher than the other chain.

Stihl.


----------



## RVALUE

My new saw came with a trashed bar, (modded to fit) and I scored a used one at the stihl shop for the cost of a log.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> On the bright side, I got 5 saws running today, and found a few chains. Can't get the shop under $ 320 for a roll of FULL Skip. They claim it's higher than the other chain.
> 
> Stihl.


 
Is it more cause of the extra links between the cutters? I would think the cutters are more $$.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> On the bright side, I got 5 saws running today, and found a few chains. Can't get the shop under $ 320 for a roll of FULL Skip. They claim it's higher than the other chain.
> 
> Steal.


 

Fixed it fer ya Mr. Dan........


----------



## warjohn

I have seen a couple Poulan 76's on ebay. They didn't go gor much. I would have bought one but I didn't want to pay the shipping. My wife thinks I'm frugal but she tells me I'm cheap.


----------



## Echo Kid

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone on here win the 970 bid?


not me was going to buy it but went o high:mad-tongue:


----------



## Echo Kid

going to try to make it to 100 quotes tonight


----------



## atvguns

3 more to go get with it


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> going to try to make it to 100 quotes tonight


 
Say something Kid. It dont matter what.


----------



## atvguns

They Poulan 76 is for sale for 30.00 I backed out on it cause it doesn't have the sticker on the clutch cover like it is suppose to hasn't been started in years so will need a carb kit I am sure if anyone is interested I can send you the guys number


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> They Poulan 76 is for sale for 30.00 I backed out on it cause it doesn't have the sticker on the clutch cover like it is suppose to hasn't been started in years so will need a carb kit I am sure if anyone is interested I can send you the guys number


 
Pic??


----------



## Echo Kid

cant wait for the meet show all you guys my new saws since the last i have gained 4 saws


----------



## Echo Kid

show yall how well my olympyk runs smoked my uncles makita 64cc but it had a semi chisel and mine had a full chisel


----------



## Echo Kid

100 th post night yall:highfive::highfive:


----------



## warjohn

Congrats on your 100th


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Say something Kid. It dont matter what.


 
This is a perfect example!


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Pic??


 you seen them in post #660


----------



## ARsawMechanic

warjohn said:


> I have seen a couple Poulan 76's on ebay. They didn't go gor much. I would have bought one but I didn't want to pay the shipping. My wife thinks I'm frugal but she tells me I'm cheap.


 
Are you sure its not more like what my wife thinks of me? She SAYS I'm frugal, but she thinks I am CHEAP. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

:jump:


Greetings from ......................well just greetings...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> you seen them in post #660


 
no pics on #660


----------



## wendell

661 and copied in 665


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ah yes. sure thought that was gonna be bought


----------



## jerrycmorrow

could prolly get a sticker made


----------



## Echo Kid

hi yall how ya doin


----------



## jerrycmorrow

congrats on yer 100


----------



## teacherman

Echo Kid said:


> cant wait for the meet show all you guys my new saws since the last i have gained 4 saws


 
If you were a rapper, we'd call you "Kid CADi." LOL

Look forward to seeing your new saws!


----------



## Echo Kid

cant stand rap music this is what rap means

Retards
Attempting
Poetry
:musical-note:


----------



## warjohn

Echo Kid said:


> cant stand rap music this is what rap means
> 
> Retards
> Attempting
> Poetry
> :musical-note:


 
I wish I could rep you for that but just hit last night.


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> I wish I could rep you for that but just hit last night.


 
Don't worry man, I've got you,... REPPED!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

where's everyone?


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> no pics on #660


woops my mistake


----------



## logging22

Sup fellas?? Anybody here??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas?? Anybody here??


 

I just got here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I just got here.


 
Me too'!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Me too'!!!!!


 
Were is Udall Ks.


----------



## atvguns

south east of wichita


----------



## teacherman

Echo Kid said:


> cant stand rap music this is what rap means
> 
> Retards
> Attempting
> Poetry
> :musical-note:


 
Here is some insight into the rap phenomenon:

YouTube - Freestyle Rap Battle: Translated

For anyone who, unlike Barbara Billingsley, does not speak "jive."


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas?? Anybody here??


 
Howdy, Les! What's happening?


----------



## Freehand

teacherman said:


> Here is some insight into the rap phenomenon:
> 
> YouTube - Freestyle Rap Battle: Translated
> 
> For anyone who, unlike Barbara Billingsley, does not speak "jive."


 
That one ends predictably.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Teacherman and Freehand whats going on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Calling it a day see Ya all


----------



## sawnami

Howdy guys. Been tinkering on a saw. All tinkered out for tonight.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Were is Udall Ks.


 
I go through Udall every day when I am in Winfield for the bluegrass festival. It is between Wichita and Winfield.


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Teacherman and Freehand whats going on.


 
Hey Kenneth,I was out piddlin' in the shop.Lost track of time.Cutting the limiters off a 440 and making some skinning knives out of old chainsaw bars.The stuff they don't pay me for.......:sinister:


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> I go through Udall every day when I am in Winfield for the bluegrass festival. It is between Wichita and Winfield.


 
kinda middle of no where, but I found a decent little property out of town, for a price I couldn't resist. Now I have some land that I can shoot on and have room for my wood lot. Now I just need an old tractor.


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> kinda middle of no where, but I found a decent little property out of town, for a price I couldn't resist. Now I have some land that I can shoot on and have room for my wood lot. Now I just need an old tractor.


Git a diesel,here's my 1600.......


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice ride. i'd need one with articulating axles for my place


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys, been a long work week. How's it going?


----------



## warjohn

teacherman said:


> Hey guys, been a long work week. How's it going?


 
I am glad some of the snow has melted wish it was dry enough to go cut wood this weekend but without a 4WD I think it would be a bad idea.


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> kinda middle of no where, but I found a decent little property out of town, for a price I couldn't resist. Now I have some land that I can shoot on and have room for my wood lot. Now I just need an old tractor.


 
And a good place for a GTG!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> And a good place for a GTG!!


 
It just might be! I don't have much ground (about 4.5 acres) but I could probably host about 30-40 people and import some logs and saw horses to have props for fun. I have the saws in my sig line, but would be open to any individuals/saws who'd be game, especially big, old, or big/old ones!!!! I even have a nice little place where a bonfire could be arranged (providing we're not in a drought condition). If anyone is interested let me know. I won't get home until the end of March, but May or later could be nice. If anyone is interested, let me know.
-Bryan


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Teacherman and Freehand whats going on.


 
Not much. Just wishing spring would come soon................. You?


----------



## logging22

This thread needs a few new posts. What is everybody doing, working? LOL. Thats the stuff right there. Gonna work all weekend. Trying to catch up. Been off too long.


----------



## Echo Kid

:agree2::agree2:


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> :agree2::agree2:


 
Sup kiddo? Doing ok today??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Less sounds like U are keeping busy.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> This thread needs a few new posts. What is everybody doing, working? LOL. Thats the stuff right there. Gonna work all weekend. Trying to catch up. Been off too long.


 
That will make a old man out of ya working through the weekends glad to hear you are back at it though


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> That will make a old man out of ya working through the weekends glad to hear you are back at it though


 
Thanks brody!! Im glad to be back to work. U?


----------



## Echo Kid

logging22 said:


> Sup kiddo? Doing ok today??


 
pretty good going to move some hedge brush today and cut some more up and sell it so going to be busy oh Kansas birthday was on saturday 150th anniversary:flag:


----------



## Echo Kid

anybody there im bored:sad:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Everybody ready for the storm coming in??
Stocked up the wood rack with hedge this afternoon...

Sounds like this one might be pretty nasty.


----------



## warjohn

Spent the day cutting and splitting up some old hedge and loading the wood racks at my house and the MIL's so I am ready for the crappy weather coming in. I am getting little worried. I am about out of wood to burn but it is to wet to get in and out of the hedge row I am working on.


----------



## tallfarmboy

Definitely gonna be muddy after this storm leaves... Hope you don't have to kick that propane furnace on... I hate burning $$$$$.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

scuse me for asking but i'm not familiar with this hedge wood. are you talking about bois d'arc or osage orange?


----------



## tallfarmboy

jerrycmorrow said:


> scuse me for asking but i'm not familiar with this hedge wood. are you talking about bois d'arc or osage orange?


 
Yep, Osage Orange... commonly called hedge wood here in SWMO.
I've got an endless supply within 1/2 mile of my home. Burns amazing, and is plentiful... couldn't ask for a better firewood.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

seem to recall it was planted in the hedgerows as a wind break back in the '30s to help resist wind erosion. so what happens when it's all gone and the wind blows?


----------



## warjohn

jerrycmorrow said:


> seem to recall it was planted in the hedgerows as a wind break back in the '30s to help resist wind erosion. so what happens when it's all gone and the wind blows?


 
You are correct they were planted as a windbreak. The hedgerow I am working on has been untouched tor a long time so it has overgrown and there were a lot of blowdowns. He has a strip of land about 30 feet wide the length of the hedgerow that he can't farm. We are nly taking out the larger trees that are on his side of the fence. We are leaving the newer growth and everything that is leaning over the neighbors field so the windbreak is still there.


----------



## tallfarmboy

warjohn has it right... Around here, the hedge rows are so overgrown that many multiple trunks and have split and are laying on the ground. Selective cutting will perpetuate the trees and hedge rows that we have here now. You really have to be careful cutting... there are LOTS of barbed wire fences running into hedge trees around here.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

warjohn said:


> You are correct they were planted as a windbreak. The hedgerow I am working on has been untouched tor a long time so it has overgrown and there were a lot of blowdowns. He has a strip of land about 30 feet wide the length of the hedgerow that he can't farm. We are nly taking out the larger trees that are on his side of the fence. We are leaving the newer growth and everything that is leaning over the neighbors field so the windbreak is still there.


 
cool. is that hedge hard to split or is it small enough to not need it? i'm thinking that wood was used for american indian bows, hence the name bois d'arc. i know its a real stout wood. we used to talk new kids into taking a bite out of the "apples"


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I am as ready as i can get for this winterblast put a half cord of wood in the basement, and cleaned the stove pipe. It didn't really need it but the weather was good better to do it on a clean roof than a icy one. Got a freezer with meat and plenty of vegetables in the cabinet. Let it snow and blow.


----------



## warjohn

The worst part of cutting in a hedgerow is that the tops grow together and the trees don't want to fall when you cut them. I quit cutting wood with my brother when we went to a hedgerow and he tried felling a tree and it would not go down. He jsut went to the next one. he finally gave up when he had 5 trees wedged and ready to fall but they would not go down. He just left them stanfing and went home. He said he would come back after the wind blew them down. I went and got some log chains and went back out and pulled on them until they came down. Tore up the rear end in my suburban doing it but it was dangerous to leave them standing especially since we did not own the property


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good on ya. i'd rep ya if i could for doing the right thing. some people just ain't got no consideration for the safety of others. i hate being around folks like that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Most of the hedge i cut will fit in my furnace. Its hard but nothing like red elm to split. Only use it in a wood stove, no fire place it pops like a package of fire crackers, bad throws sparks everywhere. Definately a all nite load for the stove.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> good on ya. i'd rep ya if i could for doing the right thing. some people just ain't got no consideration for the safety of others. i hate being around folks like that.


 
I got him for U Jerry


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge is hard tough to cut in a hedge row I get my bar pinched more cutting hedge than anywhere else.


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> The worst part of cutting in a hedgerow is that the tops grow together and the trees don't want to fall when you cut them. I quit cutting wood with my brother when we went to a hedgerow and he tried felling a tree and it would not go down. He jsut went to the next one. he finally gave up when he had 5 trees wedged and ready to fall but they would not go down. He just left them stanfing and went home. He said he would come back after the wind blew them down. I went and got some log chains and went back out and pulled on them until they came down. Tore up the rear end in my suburban doing it but it was dangerous to leave them standing especially since we did not own the property


 
That's precisely why I only cut on private land, in which I personally know ALL who have been cutting on it (for at least a decade or so). I can't stand people who create a dangerous situation and then just walk away from it, for someone else to stumble upon it. Hedge and Locust can be a real pain, but they're worth it for the heat and low ash content,... They are the worst for pinching bars though, just one more reason to have at least two saws and a good log chain or tow rope,...


----------



## warjohn

Some hedge splits easy and some you can't split by hand. Most will fit in the stove without being split but I have cut them as big as 36" diameter. Most around here aren't bigger than 20". Most of the time I only use a 50cc saw on hedge. The 2153 is a perfect hedgerow saw in my opinion. If you have never burned hedge you are missing out.


----------



## sawnami

Up in North Missouri back in the 60's my dad made a living in the winter trapping fur and cutting hedge for fence posts. I "got" to help. He had two XL12's that he used. Those saws would not die. He kept a pretty big inventory of corner, brace, and fence posts piled up at the house. Probably couldn't give them away as fence posts nowadays.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i've heard the problem with the osage orange as fence posts was that it wore the post holes out and then you had to find another hole to put the post in.


----------



## warjohn

A wise man once told me you can't wear a good hole out it just gets bigger.


----------



## tallfarmboy

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've heard the problem with the osage orange as fence posts was that it wore the post holes out and then you had to find another hole to put the post in.


 
Repped ya for that one... lol

Old hedge posts get HARD, I don't think I have hardly ever seen one that was rotted to the point it wasn't doing its job.

TFB


----------



## john taliaferro

Loaded the old brown truck 6 times stacked in and heaped , weekends are wearing on me but we all warm. mike and even got to mill yesterday finished up some slabs off a big red oak fence line tree . The slabs are black for the first 3' with wire hard on chain but pretty. Hedge makes cool big thumpers like a club. stay warm john t


----------



## RVALUE

Just checking in, haven't read the thread yet, hope everyone is OK.


----------



## john taliaferro

Looks good ,weather wise, my back needs a break . Ive got to get gas in my cans and swap 2xfor 4x truck . Their saying we will get 8 to 12 with some ice ,can't wait gonna be some milling wood come sat .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yall stay warm up north there. beware of the ice laden branches and trees.


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> Some hedge splits easy and some you can't split by hand. Most will fit in the stove without being split but I have cut them as big as 36" diameter. Most around here aren't bigger than 20". Most of the time I only use a 50cc saw on hedge. The 2153 is a perfect hedgerow saw in my opinion. If you have never burned hedge you are missing out.


 
Someday after I get back home, I'd love to try your 372 out if you don't mind. I'm looking between it and a MS361/362 as a replacement for the 039, (not that it needs replacement, but, well, you know,....)LMAO. The rest of your collection sounds like a lot of fun as well!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm trying to get ready







Looks like we will have ice and snow so no internet or electric for days, or weeks the way thinks work around here. :nailbiting:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Blizzard warning here now... first Blizzard warning I have ever experienced.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yall stay hunkered down


----------



## Echo Kid

:agree2::agree2:


----------



## atvguns

just letting everyone know it does not help to call your electric company every hour and tell them you are out of power one time is plenty good. multiple calls just complicates things


----------



## warjohn

Locust Cutter said:


> Someday after I get back home, I'd love to try your 372 out if you don't mind. I'm looking between it and a MS361/362 as a replacement for the 039, (not that it needs replacement, but, well, you know,....)LMAO. The rest of your collection sounds like a lot of fun as well!


 
Sure thing just say the word and we will set up a time.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Up in North Missouri back in the 60's my dad made a living in the winter trapping fur and cutting hedge for fence posts. I "got" to help. He had two XL12's that he used. Those saws would not die. He kept a pretty big inventory of corner, brace, and fence posts piled up at the house. Probably couldn't give them away as fence posts nowadays.


 

Dang you're old. 

I didn't get to do that until the '70's.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> just letting everyone know it does not help to call your electric company every hour and tell them you are out of power one time is plenty good. multiple calls just complicates things


 
I am trying to practice the art of thinking ahead. So I gave them an anticipatory call. But being civic minded, I only called once. (From a pay phone, of course.)


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> Sure thing just say the word and we will set up a time.


 
Will do. Whereabouts do you live? I travel out East of Leon quite a bit cutting wood on a friend's ranch. Kind of in-between Leon and Beaumont. I'd be happy to bring any of mine (or let you play with any if you came my way) if I have any that intrigue you.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just checking in, watching the snow & ice build up.
Internet is down at the house, so I'm at Moms right now. Hope everybody's doin well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpy every thing is going good the job I'm onshut down at 12:00 drove home in a snow storm. Got plenty of wood up. Letter blow.


----------



## atvguns

Howdy all. I guess I lucked out on this storm. just a 1/4 inch of ice and about 3/4 inch of sleet and snow


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have no idea how much snow but we ve got 2 to 3 foot drifts. very little ice.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> just letting everyone know it does not help to call your electric company every hour and tell them you are out of power one time is plenty good. multiple calls just complicates things


 
Our snow landed in Ft. Smith. We have less now than we did. Weekend's snow landed here.......


----------



## logging22

Sup Stumpy? Glad you back and ok.


----------



## RVALUE

Have a job tonight, or tomorrow. BUT I don't want to freeze to death.

Seriously.


----------



## Echo Kid

get your baileys ordered and free shipping


----------



## warjohn

We got about 8 or 9 inches I would say. Work shut down at noon yesterday. I called this morning boss said to get here when I could. Took me about an hour to shovel my car out. I made the 20 mile drive to work and the boss isn't even here. He lives 2 miles away. Production is shut down so only us office people are here. 4 out of 12 came to work. I had the farthest to drive. Now the software I use is jacked up so I have nothing to do. Glad I am getting paid to be here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'm just glad it didn't as bad as it could have don't know how much we got in inches but dreifts are 2 to 4 feet. I've got plenty of wood up. Just got done cleaning side walks and shoveling out drifts to get to the sheds.


----------



## warjohn

I was expecting worse. I am ready for it to melt now so I can get to my wood pile to split the rest of what I need for the winter.


----------



## Echo Kid

me and my brother cliffton went out to do driveways like we always do and everybody already had them done. Were warm got plenty of seasoned oak


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm here and all good power and interenet. Its hard to measure the snow but between 6" to 8" and drifts taller than that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bout the same here. gonna be cold tonight -8F. glad i'm inside with lots of wood.


----------



## Freehand

You got more than us Steven,but we got a nice 3/4 of solid ice at the beginning of this storm.With the lows we're expecting,I don't think we'll have ice free roads for a while.I'm having to keep the chains on the truck so the wifey can get to work......


----------



## Locust Cutter

I guess my wife had to put the horses in the barn due to the cold and high winds,... which was fun because our barn is currently being rebuilt, due to tornado damage from last Sept,... Gotta love dealing with Insrance and Mortgage companies,...


----------



## RVALUE

Good evening to all those that don't know me!


----------



## RVALUE

Hey freehand, is that a 'rent a family?"

I had a friend that, even though he had a _really _good looking wife and decent kids, kept the "canned " picture that came with the frame for years on his desk. It was hilarious how people commented on what a nice family he had, and he wasn't even in the pic.


----------



## warjohn

Locust Cutter said:


> Will do. Whereabouts do you live? I travel out East of Leon quite a bit cutting wood on a friend's ranch. Kind of in-between Leon and Beaumont. I'd be happy to bring any of mine (or let you play with any if you came my way) if I have any that intrigue you.


 
I am between Lawrence and KC so it is a little bit of a drive for you unless you are already comming up this way. I get down to your part of the state a couple times a year. We sell food at the Walnut Valley Festiaval in Winfield and at the Mulvane Old Settlers. I usualy have an evening free after we are done setting up. It wood be a good time to come run some saws. I have never tried an 066


----------



## teacherman

Had some good driving weather yesterday afternoon, total whiteout. School gave me the last two days off. Spent today helping others with snow/automotive issues and bringing in the rest of the hedge (thanks Kenneth!). House is nice and warm, and the furnace is idle.

Sposed to get a bit brisk tonight, I think I'll plug in the car. Garage is full of bikes, so can't park in there.


----------



## Freehand

Glad to hear you're makin' it well John.For those that haven't seen John's latest bike,I happen to have documentation right here.........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> I am between Lawrence and KC so it is a little bit of a drive for you unless you are already comming up this way. I get down to your part of the state a couple times a year. We sell food at the Walnut Valley Festiaval in Winfield and at the Mulvane Old Settlers. I usualy have an evening free after we are done setting up. It wood be a good time to come run some saws. I have never tried an 066


 
Well you're more than welcome to! I'll save back a couple of Hedge and Black Oak trunks for us to play with whenever you're available. I wouldn't want to use the 066/MS660 all-day every day, but it's darn nice in 25"+ hardwood. I'll even have a beer or two on hand (or maybe some single malt scotch) for after the sawing is done!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> I have never tried an 066


 
My 660 was at the KS GTG, you should have gave it a run. It will be at the next gtg just grab it up. Jason, Les, Hal, (might be a few more) all have them as well.

Edit: John E has the fastest one, in our down south GTGs. Hal has his worked on so well do some racing to see the difference.


----------



## RVALUE

How is ol John E?


----------



## RVALUE

Yesterday, I went to hook up to my trailer, and the ball was 6 inches above the hitch, due to the snow. Then the jack was frozen to the ground. 

For those of you who avoided it, it _could have_ been colder out. But not much and still worked. 



I was pushing snow at the schools, and there were motorcycle tracks! (Just like I used to do when I was 15 and stupid, as opposed to today.)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> How is ol John E?


 
I haven't seen him around this thread. I did send him a PM about this GTG a while back. I hope he can make it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm showing -8 this morning.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm showing -8 this morning.


 
That sounds like 8 something under. 

:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

I _almost_ stopped at Petes Place in LR. last week. But I was in a hurry, and didn't have any money. By the time I came back, he was closed.

I was asked by some South Arkansas Loggers, (LA) why he didn't have Husky?

Seems alot of husky dealers have gone out of business. 

Well, Pete?


----------



## Lurch2

No ice here. 16 inches of snow. Don't have to work until Fri. -5 this morning.


----------



## Wolfcsm

I plan on having the my little collection of saws there. The Homelite and MAC I have not even seen yet.

Put a 7 pin rim on the 066, just to see what it would do to the cutting power. Haven't been able to run it a lot since the work Brad did on it.

Hal


----------



## Freehand

Them 7 pins will really torque them up while sacrificing a little chain speed.I have an 8 pin on my 064 that has it cutting great at 20" but doggy as hell at 30".......


----------



## Echo Kid

hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RVALUE

Hello Echo, Got all your tools in shape?


----------



## Echo Kid

whep got most of all cleaned up and new chains my dad and brother and uncle are ready countin down the days


----------



## atvguns

Howdy Echo don't tell me you are ready for the GTG arleady


----------



## Echo Kid

yep cant wait


----------



## Locust Cutter

Now I'm hoping I can get back in time to make it out there. Speaking of chains, I think I am gong to pick up one of the Granberg filing vises from Bailey's online. It looks pretty slick and I know I'm not always great at having a straight, no-wobble file pattern. If it works half as well as it says, my saws ought to cut better than EVER!


----------



## atvguns

Echo Kid said:


> yep cant wait


 I can't wait either but it is still almost 2 months away


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> My 660 was at the KS GTG, you should have gave it a run. It will be at the next gtg just grab it up. Jason, Les, Hal, (might be a few more) all have them as well.
> 
> Edit: John E has the fastest one, in our down south GTGs. Hal has his worked on so well do some racing to see the difference.


 
I thonk the only saws I ran at the Lawrence GTG were my own and some of them I didn't even start up. I spent too much time visiting and looking after the smoker. I sure did enjoy myself even if I didn't saw much.


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Now I'm hoping I can get back in time to make it out there. Speaking of chains, I think I am gong to pick up one of the Granberg filing vises from Bailey's online. It looks pretty slick and I know I'm not always great at having a straight, no-wobble file pattern. If it works half as well as it says, my saws ought to cut better than EVER!


 
I have one of these not this brand though I don't care for it[video=youtube;XMJ8zYJUfIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMJ8zYJUfIY&feature=player_embedded#[/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just got to hold your tongue right when freehand filing.


----------



## logging22

jerrycmorrow said:


> just got to hold your tongue right when freehand filing.


 
Maybe some of the experts at hand filing could lend a hand at the GTG.


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Maybe some of the experts at hand filing could lend a hand at the GTG.


 
Well, if I ever stop learning, it'll be time to plant me in the ground.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, if I ever stop learning, it'll be time to plant me in the ground.


 
Ain't that the truth. I just wish learning wasn"t so expensive.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

logging22 said:


> Maybe some of the experts at hand filing could lend a hand at the GTG.


 
I hate to brag, but if you let me freehand file your chain, I can guarantee it will cut perfect arcs, one way or the other, then will bind up & go no further! :msp_cursing:
And, for just two easy payments of $99.95, I can teach you too!
Yeah, I could use a few tips on freehand filing!!


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> I hate to brag, but if you let me freehand file your chain, I can guarantee it will cut perfect arcs, one way or the other, then will bind up & go no further! :msp_cursing:
> And, for just two easy payments of $99.95, I can teach you too!
> Yeah, I could use a few tips on freehand filing!!


 so are you saying you can sharpen a chain saw to replace a jig saw:hmm3grin2orange:

can you break them payments down to 5 at 39.95


----------



## logging22

ARsawMechanic said:


> I hate to brag, but if you let me freehand file your chain, I can guarantee it will cut perfect arcs, one way or the other, then will bind up & go no further! :msp_cursing:
> And, for just two easy payments of $99.95, I can teach you too!
> Yeah, I could use a few tips on freehand filing!!


 
200 bones to learn how to file? Sounds like a bargain to mee!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> so are you saying you can sharpen a chain saw to replace a jig saw:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> can you break them payments down to 5 at 39.95


 
Brother, if you could get a bar narrow enough, my freehanding could make the jig sawing happen!!
Can't break up them payments, knowledge like this is pretty much priceless!! It has great humor value! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Now I'm hoping I can get back in time to make it out there. Speaking of chains, I think I am gong to pick up one of the Granberg filing vises from Bailey's online. It looks pretty slick and I know I'm not always great at having a straight, no-wobble file pattern. If it works half as well as it says, my saws ought to cut better than EVER!


 Locust Cutter did you see this on the classifieds page http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=186


----------



## sawnami

Well, no Internet since last Monday.
Upgraded our service but the person sent out the request in two orders instead of one. The first order to shut our old service down happened in a day but the other order to set up our new service isn't happening until next Thursday:msp_bored:
I'm not a happy camper tapping this out on my phone.


----------



## atvguns

hate to hear that hard to view pics on a phone also


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents, it's been like walking on a cloud here, at least your feet don't hit the ground......


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Locust Cutter did you see this on the classifieds page http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=186


 
No I had not, thanks man! I'll have to call him.


----------



## redunshee

Locust Cutter said:


> No I had not, thanks man! I'll have to call him.


 
I have both the Oregon and Granberg and prefer the Granberg.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents, it's been like walking on a cloud here, at least your feet don't hit the ground......


 
Either you got some fresh snow or its really foggy. Or you have been captued by:alien2::alien2::alien2:.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Originally Posted by Locust Cutter 
No I had not, thanks man! I'll have to call him




redunshee said:


> I have both the Oregon and Granberg and prefer the Granberg.


 
I, have both too Granburg is the one even if you have to buy new worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## sawnami

I'd be tempted to buy a new one. After a lot of use they tend to get a little sloppy at the bushings the rod slides through. The best Granberg that I have came with my old McCulloch 33. It's McCulloch yellow with McCulloch branded flies.


----------



## Echo Kid

Greenbay Packers are going to win


----------



## Locust Cutter

Echo Kid said:


> Greenbay Packers are going to win


 
"And the choir said Amen!"


----------



## john taliaferro

ya i would put money on green bay


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Originally Posted by Locust Cutter
> No I had not, thanks man! I'll have to call him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, have both too Granburg is the one even if you have to buy new worth a few extra bucks.


 
Maybe you can show me how to use it sometime. I have one, and it doesn't seem to work very well for me.


----------



## Locust Cutter

teacherman said:


> Maybe you can show me how to use it sometime. I have one, and it doesn't seem to work very well for me.


 
Will do when I can get my hands on one,... And,....

*GO PACK GO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jerrycmorrow

john taliaferro said:


> ya i would put money on green bay


 
me too. anyone wanna bet?


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> me too. anyone wanna bet?


 
Sure, I'll take Pittsburgh and 6 and a half.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

okay. i'll give you the first half


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Maybe you can show me how to use it sometime. I have one, and it doesn't seem to work very well for me.


 
Don't see that being a problem lets see how this week pans out. for the wkend.


----------



## atvguns

Found STIHL chain today for $16.95 didn't matter what length pitch or guage same price. only had up to 25" though


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thats a good price compared to what I been giving.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Looks like 46 more days. 

I spent Sunday and part of today cleaning, fueling, and sharping saws, I hope to have most up to speed before the GTG.


----------



## barneyrb

You bunch of highlanders better batten down the hatches, it's on the way. Still 52 and bright sunny here for now.


----------



## RVALUE

We 'yanks' are not ready for our 2 to 20 inches. 

:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a shot of the MagII with a 36" and full comp chain. I lost count but think it was 56 cutters, it won't take long to sharpin. :hmm3grin2orange: The skip chain for it has 38 cutters.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5429545998/" title="056 MagII 36&quot; full comp chain by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5257/5429545998_054a1a2690.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="056 MagII 36&quot; full comp chain" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is most of the saws under the bench and ready to go. I haven't got to show them off in a while.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5429567046/" title="saws 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5300/5429567046_18c242ef25.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 004" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5428961205/" title="saws 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5428961205_0a0ecf2f99.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 001" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5429572458/" title="saws 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5171/5429572458_b5ab452516.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 011" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5429573700/" title="saws 014 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5138/5429573700_d90aaede73.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 014" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5429574800/" title="saws 015 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5296/5429574800_8b2d6f0520.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="saws 015" /></a>


----------



## Echo Kid

since there under the bench I'll use a couple of them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

WSC what is the total count of running saws you have 

on the Stihl chain I have been giving 21 at the local dealer found the 16.95 chain at Hirsch Feed and Farm in west plains


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> WSC what is the total count of running saws you have



Right now it's 17, I hope to have a couple more running before the GTG. Not in any real order.

MS170
026 x2
MS 361 x2
Poulan 3400 x2
029S
041
036
038s
038m
MS 460
MS 660
056m
Pioneer/Partner P62
David Brradley 360



atvguns said:


> on the Stihl chain I have been giving 21 at the local dealer found the 16.95 chain at Hirsch Feed and Farm in west plains


 
I gave $24 each few weeks ago for two for 20" bars.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> since there under the bench I'll use a couple of them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
You will be more than welcome to run them all at the GTG. :rockn:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Right now it's 17, I hope to have a couple more running before the GTG. Not in any real order.
> 
> MS170
> 026 x2
> MS 361 x2
> Poulan 3400 x2
> 029S
> 041
> 036
> 038s
> 038m
> MS 460
> MS 660
> 056m
> Pioneer/Partner P62
> David Brradley 360
> 
> 
> I gave $24 each few weeks ago for two for 20" bars.


 
they are really getting to you OK guys


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have 18" of snow so far. :msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

Twenty, and snowing. Huh.




(According to one news cast / viewer. I can only verify "lots" )


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Twenty, and snowing. Huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (According to one news cast / viewer. I can only verify "lots" )


 
According to the wife back home, it's damn cold and snowing. About 8" in the flats around my house so far,...


----------



## RVALUE

Its almost 4 feet deep on my table on my deck. Don't know why, but it is.

Fo Sho.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like about 18" here and still snowing. i may go out and measure it later but then again a may not. got plenty of wood for when the electricity goes out though. won't get cold. yall stay warm. been watching the tv snow coverage and looking at all the bonafid idiots who think they'll just take a drive in the snow (into the ditch or stuck behind a stuck truck). some of them are running out of gas while they wait. duh!! only an emergency would get me out in this.


----------



## Freehand

I had to pick my wife up this morning.........it was............an adventure........:msp_w00t:


----------



## warjohn

I guess we lucked out this time. Looks like a couple inches here and it has stopped snowing.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

okay i lied. i went to fill the bird feeders and measured 12" in open areas. the snow has stopped and the sun trying to come out. gonna be colder than a titches witty in a brass bra tonight. sposed to be about -8F by 6am in the morn. think i'll stay home.


----------



## Hedgerow

Interested... Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm back in action now.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Interested... Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!:msp_thumbup:


 
What, the 848 posts before yours wasn't enough? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> According to the wife back home, it's damn cold and snowing. About 8" in the flats around my house so far,...


 
We dodged the bullet this time. Got only 4" out of the deal. Had more than our share last week...


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> What, the 848 posts before yours wasn't enough? :msp_confused:


 
Sorry... Just following directions... Don't bust my chops!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry... Just following directions... Don't bust my chops!!!


 
I'll send you some info in a day or two.

I ended up with 22" of snow.


----------



## RVALUE

Logging today would cost a person a bit on the stump.


----------



## logging22

Sup fellas? Only got 4 inches here. Cold tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll send you some info in a day or two.
> 
> I ended up with 22" of snow.


 
Thank you. You are a gentleman... And have my sympathies on your snow.:msp_blink:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> I had to pick my wife up this morning.........it was............an adventure........:msp_w00t:


 
I suppose better you than ............ er oh well......


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? Only got 4 inches here. Cold tonight.


 
Are you bragging again?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Are you bragging again?


 
Yep. Sup Dan??


----------



## RVALUE

I have been pushing snow at the hospital. :monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? Only got 4 inches here. Cold tonight.


 
Yer a stud:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Wait, how do you measure it? Maybe it isn't what it appears......:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Wait, how do you measure it? Maybe it isn't what it appears......:monkey:


 
Metric system


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> Metric system


 
Verrrrrrrrrrryyy Carefully!!!!! :biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer a stud:msp_rolleyes:


 
Thanks Stump! If anybody would know, it would be you. How ya been??:msp_lol:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Wait, how do you measure it? Maybe it isn't what it appears......:monkey:


 
Well, yew git out in that snow and do a push-up whilst sporting a stiffy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Thanks Stump! If anybody would know, it would be you. How ya been??:msp_lol:


 
Been good, fixin to go to Florida on a job in a few days.:msp_flapper:
Played with the saws in the snow this morning.


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Well, yew git out in that snow and do a push-up whilst sporting a stiffy:hmm3grin2orange:


 
:big_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Well, yew git out in that snow and do a push-up whilst sporting a stiffy:hmm3grin2orange:


 
What if yer belly hits first??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> what if yer belly hits first??:hmm3grin2orange:


 
lmao!!!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I'm just glad you didn't say 'measuring across'.


----------



## Freehand

We've got 13" here,had absolutely no trouble sounding it wit mah stiffy:msp_flapper:


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> We've got 13" here,had absolutely no trouble sounding it wit mah stiffy:msp_flapper:


 
Now whos bragging??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

I was leaving it wide open to interpretation Les....:msp_cool:


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> I was leaving it wide open to interpretation Les....:msp_cool:


 
Oh. Well i screwed that one up then didnt i??:msp_confused:


----------



## Freehand

That's ok,as soon as Chad sees this he's sure to swoop in for a cheap shot.....


----------



## logging22

Where is Strumpet any hoo???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> We've got 13" here,had absolutely no trouble sounding it wit mah stiffy:msp_flapper:


 
So I take it the sweadish made "enhancer" is working. O did you have to take three measurements to get that total?:msp_love:


----------



## logging22

Yep. Cheap shot it is.:msp_blink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Where is Strumpet any hoo???


 
Just don't look in your bedroom:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just don't look in your bedroom:msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Wait..........what??:msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> So I take it the sweadish made "enhancer" is working. O did you have to take three measurements to get that total?:msp_love:


 
Like a champ,thing's dragging the ground..........think I over did it?:msp_crying:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Wait..........what??:msp_scared:


 
HA,HA made you look.:msp_cursing:


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Wait..........what??:msp_scared:


 
You don't wanna think about what he got all over your sheets.........and what he did in your logging boots.......:jester:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Like a champ,thing's dragging the ground..........think I over did it?:msp_crying:


 
This thread is rated R,vewer descretion is advised.
Mine too, only if I'm sittin down.


----------



## logging22

Not in the boots, again.:msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> This thread is rated R,vewer descretion is advised.
> Mine too, only if I'm sittin down.


 
Wait,what are y'all talkin' bout?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Wait,what are y'all talkin' bout?:msp_rolleyes:


 
I have no idea. As usual.:msp_crying:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Not in the boots, again.:msp_scared:


 
They'll wash!!!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> They'll wash!!!


 
Maybe, but that smell.....WOW!!!:msp_cursing:


----------



## Freehand

Asparagus.....:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Wait,what are y'all talkin' bout?:msp_rolleyes:


 
Free range chickens:msp_crying:


----------



## logging22

CHicken, yum.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Maybe, but that smell.....WOW!!!:msp_cursing:


 
I got nothin to do with that.:msp_cool:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> Free range chickens:msp_crying:


 
Chicken Choker:msp_lol:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

My Buddy Wiatt had a bearing failure in his 372, sent shrapnal through the transfers. BBkit and new bearings are on the way. He told me to build it like it was my own. YEEEEEHAWWWW:msp_rolleyes: 
Also got bearings and other parts on the way to buid another 288!!!!!! Hope to have these two and a Dolmar done by the GTG. I'd also like to squeeze in a 930 Jred, but it may not make it.


----------



## Freehand

Apologies to Steven for muddying up an otherwise clean thread with our inane nonsense.:msp_drool:

For the record we WERE talkin about chickens:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sorry WSC. I'll go to my corner and think about what I did.:msp_blushing:


----------



## logging22

It be ok. He know we like to cut up on his thread.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> It be ok. He know we like to cut up on his thread.:msp_thumbup:


 
Have you been getting any loggin done between the snowflakes?


----------



## Echo Kid

im going to do sum cuttin tomorow need to get sum up before the next snow.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> im going to do sum cuttin tomorow need to get sum up before the next snow.


 
Have fun & be safe.:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Have you been getting any loggin done between the snowflakes?


 
4 days in last two weeks. Gettin cabin fever.:msp_bored:


----------



## Echo Kid

i will got my chaps


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> 4 days in last two weeks. Gettin cabin fever.:msp_bored:


 Take up knitting,:msp_lol: Make a bunch of stocking hats to give away at the GTG.



Echo Kid said:


> i will got my chaps



Good call


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Take up knitting,:msp_lol: Make a bunch of stocking hats to give away at the GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call


 
Cant nit or needle point. Oh well.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Cant nit or needle point. Oh well.


 
Been building any saws???


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Been building any saws???


 
Finished up a David Bradley tonight in fact. Just looking for a air filter. Prolly never find one thats in good shape. Fixed up a blue xl homey for the boss last week. Not much else going on. I did find another 288 with a fried p/c.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Finished up a David Bradley tonight in fact. Just looking for a air filter. Prolly never find one thats in good shape. Fixed up a blue xl homey for the boss last week. Not much else going on. I did find another 288 with a fried p/c.


 
Hey don't be tellin everybody else about those 288's. you know I want all of them!!!:yoyo:


----------



## Freehand

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/8F1VzJWU0lM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry... Just following directions... Don't bust my chops!!!


 
Just kidding. Forgot to add my smiley. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

I hate you guys

You guys are lower intestinal sphincters 

'Specially Chaddy

'Cause he gits all the 288's

C'mon y'all know the words....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> I hate you guys
> 
> You guys are lower intestinal sphincters
> 
> 'Specially Chaddy
> 
> 'Cause he gits all the 288's
> 
> C'mon y'all know the words....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Don't hate the player, just hate the game.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Echo Kid said:


> i will got my chaps


 
Now are those the Saw chaps of the "fun" ones? LMAO


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Cant nit or needle point. Oh well.


 
That diffuses the nit wit rumor........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't mind the thread derail, I do it myself sometimes.


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5431088982/" title="21&quot; and still snowing by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5292/5431088982_a5957db3ca.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="21&quot; and still snowing" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5431088280/" title="21&quot; and still snowing by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5294/5431088280_effa07254f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="21&quot; and still snowing" /></a>
Here is the GTG Van.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5433448194/" title="snow 028 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5433448194_871a9ae82b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="snow 028" /></a>
Cleaning the drive.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5433448694/" title="snow 030 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5433448694_f30244bd96.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="snow 030" /></a>
The 600 worked like a charm on the porch and walk ways.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I used the Bobcat and made a place for the cows. They looked sad standing in all that snow and the little ones just had there heads above the snow. Now they have a place to stand and lay down.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5432842787/" title="snow 049 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/5432842787_635f632dae.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="snow 049" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5433455124/" title="snow 050 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5433455124_48b4560cd8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="snow 050" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We spent some time watchind the birds. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5433443460/" title="snow 015 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5173/5433443460_301a089594.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="snow 015" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5432830157/" title="snow 012 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4098/5432830157_5d2a1f529a.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="snow 012" /></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Nice pics of the little flurry you got.:msp_blink:
We got about 4" in my area. It's a balmy 3 degrees outside right now!!! Thinkin about gettin out & seein if I can dull some more chains on some snow covered rocks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Its -18 here this morning, I guess I moved North :msp_ohmy: and no one told me.


----------



## RVALUE

And I be south of you. 

Wonder how much we got in Jasper?


----------



## atvguns

Dang WSC you got hit hard. We had -5 this morning glad I ain't having to fight that much snow to feed the cows


the GTG van looks a little depresed might need to give it a shot of 2-stroke gas to make it feel better


----------



## atvguns

weather man is saying in the 60's next week so hang in there all you arkansas/ok north pole guys:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

gettin real cold here i dont think in the negatives but is awful windy


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Its -18 here this morning, I guess I moved North :msp_ohmy: and no one told me.


 
The frozen snot-o-meter said -12 this morning in the MO corner of the 4-states.


----------



## Freehand

I was thinking about it today and I think I figured it out. Les obviously has a Husqvarna tree out back of the house where he just strolls out every so often with his bushel basket and picks nice plump 288's by the dozen.......entirely plausible...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> I was thinking about it today and I think I figured it out. Les obviously has a Husqvarna tree out back of the house where he just strolls out every so often with his bushel basket and picks nice plump 288's by the dozen.......entirely plausible...:msp_rolleyes:


 but how does he get it to produce all winter long that is the amazing part

I'll bet he fertilizes it with stihl ultra


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> but how does he get it to produce all winter long that is the amazing part
> 
> I'll bet he fertilizes it with stihl ultra


 
That and kidney filtered beer.....


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> I was thinking about it today and I think I figured it out. Les obviously has a Husqvarna tree out back of the house where he just strolls out every so often with his bushel basket and picks nice plump 288's by the dozen.......entirely plausible...:msp_rolleyes:


 
Tellin stories out of school again Jason? Bad rabbit, no biscuit. But, ifin you was a needin a 288, i may have one around for ya. Strumpet aint the only one that has one ya know.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Howdy Logging we was just talking about how nice of a guy you are 

Did your brother get caught by the sheep dog I haven't seen him on here for awhile


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Tellin stories out of school again Jason? Bad rabbit, no biscuit. But, ifin you was a needin a 288, i may have one around for ya. Strumpet aint the only one that has one ya know.:msp_biggrin:


 
How well do those 288's run? I've never run one or even one similar, (vintage/size wise) but I may be inheriting a low hour 2100cd here before too' long. We'll see.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Howdy Logging we was just talking about how nice of a guy you are
> 
> Did your brother get caught by the sheep dog I haven't seen him on here for awhile


 
Was he playing with the animals again? I told him to leave them alone. Dummy.:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Was he playing with the animals again? I told him to leave them alone. Dummy.:msp_scared:


 some people just never learn


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Tellin stories out of school again Jason? Bad rabbit, no biscuit. But, ifin you was a needin a 288, i may have one around for ya. Strumpet aint the only one that has one ya know.:msp_biggrin:


 
Aw Les,I's just funnin'.I really need another saw like I need another orifice in me head

Can't get over how rare big Huskies are down here though......


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Aw Les,I's just funnin'.I really need another saw like I need another orifice in me head
> 
> Can't get over how rare big Huskies are down here though......


 
I know brother. Its cool. But the big huskies are all over here. What ya want? I got a 394 looking for a home. Aint cheap though. New p/c, crank, and bearings, seals, lots of new parts. Plastic is a little faded, but plastic dont make them run good. Oh, best part, 36" bar and chain. Say???


----------



## Freehand

I'm looking for those gem fixer uppers,just like y'all.Plenty of high priced saws around here,just not many bargains.


----------



## logging22

freehandslabber said:


> Aw Les,I's just funnin'.I really need another saw like I need another orifice in me head
> 
> Can't get over how rare big Huskies are down here though......


 
No room in your in box brody!


----------



## Freehand

Sorry Les,this new format does not alert one about a full inbox ,among other things.Made some room.


----------



## john taliaferro

those snow pic gave me the shivers , 60 in springfield on the news o thats next week +7 though aint bad . Ihaven't run a saw in two weeks .


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Was he playing with the animals again? I told him to leave them alone. Dummy.:msp_scared:


 
Man, that can be dangerous, with long-term consequences. Just ask this guy.......

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/4748292.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6619983.stm


----------



## RVALUE

Good evening Gents -


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Good evening Gents -


 
Yes it is the snow is melting, and they graded the road today.


----------



## warjohn

Snow started melting here today also. Most if it will be gone by the end of the weekend.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes it is the snow is melting, and they graded the road today.


 
I've seen that road, I'd give it an 'F' ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Snow started melting here today also. Most if it will be gone by the end of the weekend.


 
How have you and big, been doing?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I've seen that road, I'd give it an 'F' ! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
With that much snow on it its worse than a F.


----------



## atvguns

sure is slow on here tonight


----------



## Wolfcsm

Made my Motel reservations today. Getting a little closer.

Hal


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wolfcsm said:


> Made my Motel reservations today. Getting a little closer.
> 
> Hal


 
Are either of your Snellerized saws going to be able to make the trip as well? Both of those intrigue me.


----------



## RVALUE

Wolfcsm said:


> Made my Motel reservations today. Getting a little closer.
> 
> Hal


 

That was smart, they fill up fast around here...........:msp_laugh:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Locust Cutter said:


> Are either of your Snellerized saws going to be able to make the trip as well? Both of those intrigue me.


 
I will have all of the saws listed in my signature. Probably the only chance I have to run most of them.

Have a 47" and a 24" bar for the 880, a 36"and a 24" for the 066, and I think the 1130G has a 32" bar. Have both 7 and 8 pin rims for both. I did get a 48" bar for it but no chain - have to get the sprocket conversion first.

Hal


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wolfcsm said:


> I will have all of the saws listed in my signature. Probably the only chance I have to run most of them.
> 
> Have a 47" and a 24" bar for the 880, a 36"and a 24" for the 066, and I think the 1130G has a 32" bar. Have both 7 and 8 pin rims for both. I did get a 48" bar for it but no chain - have to get the sprocket conversion first.
> 
> Hal


 
That will be a blast. I've been curious to see just how different a hot-rodded 660 is compared to my currently stock one. I've never had the opportunity to use an 088 either (used bigger vintage saws) but would love to give it a spin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> That will be a blast. I've been curious to see just how different a hot-rodded 660 is compared to my currently stock one. I've never had the opportunity to use an 088 either (used bigger vintage saws) but would love to give it a spin.


 
His 880 was a blast before it was worked on, I can't wait myself.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG. 

Just post that you are interested. 

I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions by PM. 

The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so. 

We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them. 

There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.

I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.

It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside. 


There will be a front end loader tractor on site, to move logs and pull out stuck Chevys

I decided to start a new thread we can use both. Maybe a new thread will draw in a few new members.

The old thread had four GTG in it lots of fun and good info in it.

The first load of wood is at the GTG site. Thanks Rvalue/Dan I can't hit you yet. If anyone can, rep him. Dan called unexspected and brought a nice load of GTG logs.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298397732/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5298397732_8f90de3ba4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297801535/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5205/5297801535_5f726682f8.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297802569/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5042/5297802569_2a6510767f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297808285/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5297808285_94b56909b4.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5297803703/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5297803703_91110c284f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5298402526/" title="GTG wood. by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5298402526_a794b48bf6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG wood." /></a>



I'm here







Directions sent, in no order.
Freehandslabber
Rvalue 
Logging22
Stihl Sawing
Teacherman
Lurch2
Mo-Iron
Sawnami
John Taliaferro
Wkend lumberjak
Bruceinks
Stumpyhusky
Slaid
J W Younger
Saw Dr
Echo Kid
Locust Cutter.
Rope
Hedgerow
Purdyite
Stihlverado
Tri955
John Ellison
Warjohn
Bigjohnston
arsawmechanic
Atvguns
Wolfcsm
Bird hunter
lumberjackchef
hmmach1
PinnaclePete
jerrycmorrow
Tony Rumore

Who did I miss?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330138143/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5330138143_821f1340df.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330744434/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5330744434_a2ccc4a05f.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135099/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5129/5330135099_ace1a7e5e6.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5330135939/" title="GTG site prep by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5045/5330135939_bbacb07a92.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="GTG site prep" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm just bringing some of the info forward, and bring up my post count.

Edit:
I'm looking forward to this one. I hope the weather is nice. We will run for pizza for lunch to keep anyone from cooking. Everyone bring something for supper I will have the grill up there.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm just bringing some of the info forward, and bring up my post count.
> 
> Edit:
> I'm looking forward to this one. I hope the weather is nice. We will run for pizza for lunch to keep anyone from cooking. Everyone bring something for supper I will have the grill up there.


 

Dang, ol Rod will hate that job!


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> Dang, ol Rod will hate that job!


 
But all we _really _need is a butcher knife, FRESH beef!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> But all we _really _need is a butcher knife, FRESH beef!


 
I can cover that. I can bring a skillet, some corn meal and onions for some fresh liver. :msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> How have you and big, been doing?


 
We are doing pretty good. I an ready for the warmer weather that we are supposed to have next week. I have several saws I want to get running before the GTG but it has been too cold in the shop. I think we will have enough to fill his truck.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG.
> 
> Just post that you are interested.
> 
> I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions by PM.
> 
> The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so.
> 
> We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them.
> 
> There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.
> 
> I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.
> 
> It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside.
> 
> 
> There will be a front end loader tractor on site, to move logs and pull out stuck Chevys
> 
> I decided to start a new thread we can use both. Maybe a new thread will draw in a few new members.
> 
> The old thread had four GTG in it lots of fun and good info in it.
> 
> The first load of wood is at the GTG site. Thanks Rvalue/Dan I can't hit you yet. If anyone can, rep him. Dan called unexspected and brought a nice load of GTG logs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did I miss?


 
I'm only planning on being out there on Sat (with my father) so I'll be forgoing dinner w/a roughly 4 hour drive each way. Is there anything that I need to bring to contribute towards lunch? I'd LOVE to saty and camp, but the wife's not that big into saws and only being home from a 6 month TDY/Deployment at that time,... well I'd probably get murdered for camping out that soon w/o her and the kids,...
:jawdrop::msp_lol:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm only planning on being out there on Sat (with my father) so I'll be forgoing dinner w/a roughly 4 hour drive each way. Is there anything that I need to bring to contribute towards lunch? I'd LOVE to saty and camp, but the wife's not that big into saws and only being home from a 6 month TDY/Deployment at that time,... well I'd probably get murdered for camping out that soon w/o her and the kids,...
> :jawdrop::msp_lol:


 
She might like the company there. The wives had a pretty good time the last one I attended. Mine has agreed to share me during the middle of my R and R from a year tour here. 

Hal


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wolfcsm said:


> She might like the company there. The wives had a pretty good time the last one I attended. Mine has agreed to share me during the middle of my R and R from a year tour here.
> 
> Hal


 
LOL, that's a hell of Wife! I'm trying to talk her into it, as she usually loves camping. We'll see if I can find a babysitter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm only planning on being out there on Sat (with my father) so I'll be forgoing dinner w/a roughly 4 hour drive each way. Is there anything that I need to bring to contribute towards lunch? I'd LOVE to saty and camp, but the wife's not that big into saws and only being home from a 6 month TDY/Deployment at that time,... well I'd probably get murdered for camping out that soon w/o her and the kids,...
> :jawdrop::msp_lol:


 
Last time we all chiped in on the pizza, a few bucks each brings a bunch of pizza.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Last time we all chiped in on the pizza, a few bucks each brings a bunch of pizza.


 
Sounds good!


----------



## Lurch2

Wow, whole day with no posts. Everybody get stuck from the big melt?

Or just busy sucking up to the other half?


----------



## Wolfcsm

Locust Cutter said:


> LOL, that's a hell of Wife! I'm trying to talk her into it, as she usually loves camping. We'll see if I can find a babysitter.


 
She is indeed!

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Wow, whole day with no posts. Everybody get stuck from the big melt?
> 
> Or just busy sucking up to the other half?



Outside enjoying the weather.



Wolfcsm said:


> She is indeed!
> 
> Hal



All the GTG wives were.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lurch2 said:


> Wow, whole day with no posts. Everybody get stuck from the big melt?
> 
> Or just busy sucking up to the other half?


 
I've been buisy, getting ready to go to the next job down in Florida. :msp_flapper:


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> Wow, whole day with no posts. Everybody get stuck from the big melt?
> 
> Or just busy sucking up to the other half?


 
Took the opportunity to turn a piece of oak into a "tornado proof" coffee table for the deck. Told my wife I'd make her a toadstool...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Took the opportunity to turn a piece of oak into a "tornado proof" coffee table for the deck. Told my wife I'd make her a toadstool...



Here is your pics.


----------



## RVALUE

Picked up my 'short bus' today. Ran like a top, with the exception of a little injector leak. 

Two buses came with about $ 500 worth of fuel in them!


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> Picked up my '*short bu*s' today.


 
Not sure what that says about those attending this GTG.


----------



## logging22

Im gonna lick the windows, alot.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Took the opportunity to turn a piece of oak into a "tornado proof" coffee table for the deck. Told my wife I'd make her a toadstool...


 
nice work. gonna bolt it down so the 'nados don't toss it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I've been buisy, getting ready to go to the next job down in Florida. :msp_flapper:


 
What are U doing in Florida?


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What are U doing in Florida?


 
Him and Wiatt are playing with each others








































saws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Him and Wiatt are playing with each others
> 
> 
> saws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
If we are talking about his 3120 I want to help play. :msp_wub:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we are talking about his 3120 I want to help play. :msp_wub:


 
Yep. Really like that saw. Been trying to talk him out of it for almost a year now. No go. Dont blame him. Looking for one here, husky dealer has never sold one. Whatever.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't explain it, the saw just felt good in the hands.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I would like to play with a 3120. Is it stumpy's or Wiatt's?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't explain it, the saw just felt good in the hands.


 
Or maybe it was the sound coming from that saw. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I would like to play with a 3120. Is it stumpy's or Wiatt's?


 
Wiatt's


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wiatt's


 
Did I meet him In Arkansas.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Did Jonsered made a red 3120?


----------



## logging22

Thing is, he really dont use it. Man, i would try to break the bank running gas through that thing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did I meet him In Arkansas.


 
No we seen him at Stumpy's GTG.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did Jonsered made a red 3120?


 
Dont think so.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> No we seen him at Stumpy's GTG.


 
Hope He can make it to Oklahoma. WSC how far is it from Joplin to your place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did Jonsered made a red 3120?


 
Not to my knowledge I think their big saw is the 111s


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope He can make it to Oklahoma. WSC how far is it from Joplin to your place.


 
About an hour and a quarter. The best way to get there is by helicopter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope He can make it to Oklahoma. WSC how far is it from Joplin to your place.


 
Close to 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I would like to play with a 3120. Is it stumpy's or Wiatt's?


 
That would be a blast!


----------



## warjohn

Locust Cutter said:


> That would be a blast!


 
I believe the 111S at 110cc is the largest saw Jonsered made. They stopped making them in 1890. Sadly I will not have mine running in time for the GTG. I do hope to have my 3120 up and running in time to bring it along. Anyone have a spare coil for a that will work on a 3120.


----------



## RVALUE

warjohn said:


> I believe the 111S at 110cc is the largest saw Jonsered made. They stopped making them in 1890. Sadly I will not have mine running in time for the GTG. I do hope to have my 3120 up and running in time to bring it along.


 
Dang, too bad they quit making them in the late 19th century. It would have been handy on the great western migration, and the subsequent timber boom of the 20th century.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Dang, too bad they quit making them in the late 19th century. It would have been handy on the great western migration, and the subsequent timber boom of the 20th century.


 
Geez Dan, you not the only one with perfect text. Maybe could find one, got a part number??


----------



## warjohn

I am not very good at typing. I am even worse at proof reading.


----------



## john taliaferro

RVALUE said:


> Picked up my 'short bus' today. Ran like a top, with the exception of a little injector leak.
> 
> Two buses came with about $ 500 worth of fuel in them!


 is their any pictures


----------



## warjohn

503 13 85-02 rev limited 503 13 85-01 non limited


----------



## john taliaferro

what is a 3120


----------



## wendell




----------



## john taliaferro

if thats 3/8 chain ,thats a big saw were gonna need more wood and a tanker


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Weekend lmbrjk,
I'm doin some work with my buddy Wiatt. We are hired labor for a trucking company (R&L Carriers). They have shipping termanals all over the U.S. We clear the overgrown brush around the properties, fix chain-link fence, and whatever else they want us to do. We're headin out tomarrow for Tallahassee then to Miami then finish up in Ft. Pierce. Probably be gone for a couple of weeks, so somebody needs to keep Loggin & Freehand in line while I'm gone.:msp_laugh:

Wiatt is planning on making it to the GTG. If he don't and I can still make it the 3120 will be comin with me. Somebody needs to have a long bar for us to barrow.:bang:


----------



## john taliaferro

i could make a adapter for 42" then we could run the same bar and chain on the 088 s also ? Does it work with spacers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Weekend lmbrjk,
> I'm doin some work with my buddy Wiatt. We are hired labor for a trucking company (R&L Carriers). They have shipping termanals all over the U.S. We clear the overgrown brush around the properties, fix chain-link fence, and whatever else they want us to do. We're headin out tomarrow for Tallahassee then to Miami then finish up in Ft. Pierce. Probably be gone for a couple of weeks, so somebody needs to keep Loggin & Freehand in line while I'm gone.:msp_laugh:
> 
> Wiatt is planning on making it to the GTG. If he don't and I can still make it the 3120 will be comin with me. Somebody needs to have a long bar for us to barrow.:bang:


 

I think it takes the same bar as my 2094 I have a 42 and a 36 inch bar.I can bring them both.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> i could make a adapter for 42" then we could run the same bar and chain on the 088 s also ? Does it work with spacers.


 
That 088 sounds like a fun limbing saw:msp_cool:, can't wait to see it.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think it takes the same bar as my 2094 I have a 42 and a 36 inch bar.I can bring them both.


 Sounds good to me:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a nice looking saw just a tad over my current budget. 2094 Link


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think it takes the same bar as my 2094 I have a 42 and a 36 inch bar.I can bring them both.


 
2094 with a 42" I'll bet that is a heavy combo. What is the brand of your 42"? I'm looking at Superbar for the P62, but doubt I'll make it happen before the GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> 2094 with a 42" I'll bet that is a heavy combo. What is the brand of your 42"? I'm looking at Superbar for the P62, but doubt I'll make it happen before the GTG.


 
It is an oregon. Its the bar i had onit when i gave a go at the big loog on the far end.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a nice looking saw just a tad over my current budget. 2094 Link


 
If I didn't have one I would sure give this one a shot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is an oregon. Its the bar i had onit when i gave a go at the big loog on the far end.


 
Thanks I remember that now.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I didn't have one I would sure give this one a shot.


 
It sounds like a good one, nothing wrong with a backup.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Weekend lmbrjk,
> I'm doin some work with my buddy Wiatt. We are hired labor for a trucking company (R&L Carriers). They have shipping termanals all over the U.S. We clear the overgrown brush around the properties, fix chain-link fence, and whatever else they want us to do. We're headin out tomarrow for Tallahassee then to Miami then finish up in Ft. Pierce. Probably be gone for a couple of weeks, so somebody needs to keep Loggin & Freehand in line while I'm gone.:msp_laugh:
> 
> Wiatt is planning on making it to the GTG. If he don't and I can still make it the 3120 will be comin with me. Somebody needs to have a long bar for us to barrow.:bang:


 
Got a 36.


----------



## Echo Kid

howdy yall:alien2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> howdy yall:alien2:


 
How goes the saw hunting?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

take a look at this one.

http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?FindAnswers&redirect=0&iid=160546456475&requested=mrorca

yeah i know, wrong thread. thought i'd give yall a head start. so shoot me.


----------



## Echo Kid

Work Saw Collector said:


> How goes the saw hunting?


 
ah stopped for now got to get some money saved for my mowing business this summer


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I didn't have one I would sure give this one a shot.


 
If I wasn't about to drop $6K on fixing a broken Diesel 4x4,....:msp_mad:


----------



## sawnami

Whew!!!!!!!!
Finally got the 13 pages read to catch up.
Internet is up and running again-----------AFTER 16 DAYS!:angry2::angry2::angry2:
I'll never agree to an upgrade again. What a fiasco!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> take a look at this one.
> 
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?FindAnswers&redirect=0&iid=160546456475&requested=mrorca
> 
> yeah i know, wrong thread. thought i'd give yall a head start. so shoot me.



I am watching that one already.



sawnami said:


> Whew!!!!!!!!
> Finally got the 13 pages read to catch up.
> Internet is up and running again-----------AFTER 16 DAYS!:angry2::angry2::angry2:
> I'll never agree to an upgrade again. What a fiasco!



Glad your back. :rockn:


----------



## RVALUE

They must have thought I lived there for that many problems.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> If I wasn't about to drop $6K on fixing a broken Diesel 4x4,....:msp_mad:


 
I just bought another 7.3. $ 3k


----------



## john taliaferro

sawnami said:


> Whew!!!!!!!!
> Finally got the 13 pages read to catch up.
> Internet is up and running again-----------AFTER 16 DAYS!:angry2::angry2::angry2:
> I'll never agree to an upgrade again. What a fiasco![/QUOTE was that the ten dollar up grade? Linda said they called yesterday so if i disappear . ya want to mill that big log to lumber ? we need more wood ,we always need more wood . I mean a big nice board you can always use for a bench in the barn or something . What else can you do with maple , GTG ?


----------



## RVALUE

Sure is awful brown out there.... no glare..


----------



## john taliaferro

weather here is saying its gonna rain, kinda gray here . the weather been crazy i turned the ac on last night for three hr cause it was 75 in here ,last week it took a rick of red oak and i was cold all week .


----------



## Agent319

It's 11:00 am in Springfield, Mo. It's a great day to cut wood. Well maybe a little warm but at least it's dry enough to cut some wood to resupply after almost exausting my wood supply already.


----------



## atvguns

Howdy all I sure am enjoying this weather hope everyone is well


----------



## atvguns

Welcome Agent319


----------



## RVALUE

Agent! Do not rep me until you have 50 posts!


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Agent! Do not rep me until you have 50 posts!


 
LOL,... Well, apparently I'm not going to make the G2G. My Deployment just got extended and I won't be home until sometime after 1 Apr,... Hopefully we'll have another G2G along the way that I can make afterwards.


----------



## warjohn

Locust Cutter said:


> LOL,... Well, apparently I'm not going to make the G2G. My Deployment just got extended and I won't be home until sometime after 1 Apr,... Hopefully we'll have another G2G along the way that I can make afterwards.


 
That is too bad you are gonna miss a good time. I have only been to 2 GTG's but I had a good time at both


----------



## Agent319

atvguns said:


> Welcome Agent319


 
Thank you for the kind welcome ATVGUNS


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> LOL,... Well, apparently I'm not going to make the G2G. My Deployment just got extended and I won't be home until sometime after 1 Apr,... Hopefully we'll have another G2G along the way that I can make afterwards.


 
Hate to hear that


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Agent! Do not rep me until you have 50 posts!


 Just wondering what happens if a member with less than 50 post rep's ya I know you don't gain any points


----------



## Freehand

It's grey rep,kinda like repping into a tissue.....:feel_good:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Just wondering what happens if a member with less than 50 post rep's ya I know you don't gain any points


 
Wasted bullet. Long time wait.


----------



## john taliaferro

locust cutter said:


> lol,... Well, apparently i'm not going to make the g2g. My deployment just got extended and i won't be home until sometime after 1 apr,... Hopefully we'll have another g2g along the way that i can make afterwards.


 party


----------



## sawnami

Wish it wasn't a 350 mile round trip. I'd like to have this old chunk of aluminum. Thought I'd see if anyone in our GTG group might want to make a run at it. Poulan model 82 Chainsaw


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That looks like a good saw for its age not sure where Herman is. but i would drive a ways to get if its as good as it looks. I might have the guy start it so I could here it run on the phone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Wish it wasn't a 350 mile round trip. I'd like to have this old chunk of aluminum. Thought I'd see if anyone in our GTG group might want to make a run at it. Poulan model 82 Chainsaw


 
It is 450 to 475 miles round trip. If gas wasn't over $3.00 I might make the trip. The St Louis guys sre much closer.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is 450 to 475 miles round trip. If gas wasn't over $3.00 I might make the trip. The St Louis guys sre much closer.


 
I will be in St louis in May. If he will hold it I could pick it up for you or maybe one of the ST Loius guys could get it and hold it till then.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Still got quite a few projects to get finished up, but I'm still planning to make it down this weekend. Just installed a shift kit in my freshly rebuilt tranny for my Dodge Ram 4X4 a couple of hours ago. Gonna try to get it back in the truck tomorrow. Then I need to finish building/porting my new BB 066 carving/milling saw. I'm doing a complete rebuild on it. Already got the case back together and the paint done. I'm planning on bringing it along with me too! Should be a wood eatin monster with the ported 99cc p/c on it!Cant wait to put that thing in some wood.

Anybody got a head count of the ones who are still gonna make it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Anybody got a head count of the ones who are still gonna make it?


 
Not yet a little early, there is always around a 1/3 of the members in a thread fall out before said GTG.

Edit: Right now its 30 members.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Maaaa fetch my shotgun and banjo this southern GTG isa gettin close.


----------



## SawTroll

Work Saw Collector said:


> Maaaa fetch my shotgun and banjo this southern GTG isa gettin close.



I suspect that is about the wrong kind of GTG? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

You would think so, but sadly not with this group.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not yet a little early, there is always around a 1/3 of the members in a thread fall out before said GTG.
> 
> Edit: Right now its 30 members.


 

Well if 2/3's show then it will still be a little bigger than the one I made it to in Lawrence. Looking forward to meeting some more AS members!


----------



## RVALUE

lumberjackchef said:


> Well if 2/3's show then it will still be a little bigger than the one I made it to in Lawrence. Looking forward to meeting some more AS members!


 

Me too. Any good ones going to be there?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Me too. Any good ones going to be there?


 
Besides me and you? I doubt it. :msp_lol:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Besides me and you? I doubt it. :msp_lol:


 
That hurt...:msp_mad::msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That hurt...:msp_mad::msp_laugh::msp_laugh:


 
These GTG threads are fun to read.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Besides me and you? I doubt it. :msp_lol:


 
Taint but one way to find out............or prove that classic comment wrong.


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe, two.......


----------



## Freehand

ouch.:big_smile:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Me too. Any good ones going to be there?


 
Just exactly how are we rating the good ones it seems like we can nominate ourselves to be in this category so go ahead and put me, freehand,ss and logging down I will have to do some thinking about stumpy :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Just exactly how are we rating the good ones it seems like we can nominate ourselves to be in this category so go ahead and put me, freehand,ss and logging down I will have to do some thinking about stumpy :msp_smile:


 
Looks like you left Sawnami out, just left him out. :msp_laugh:

Its ok Steve I got your back.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Looks like you left Sawnami out, just left him out. :msp_laugh:
> 
> Its ok Steve I got your back.



Opps!! I couldn't think of everyone


----------



## Lurch2

Ahhh, with friends like these....


----------



## RVALUE

Would it suffice to say that _*all*_ previous and present AR, OK, TX, MO, KS, attendees surpass the best of the other GTG attendees? By a measure?

I should think so.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Would it suffice to say that _*all*_ previous and present AR, OK, TX, MO, KS, attendees surpass the best of the other GTG attendees? By a measure?
> 
> I should think so.


 
I see how it is,... I guess I'll have to make a post Mar GTG to measure up then,... LMAO:bang::monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Would it suffice to say that _*all*_ previous and present AR, OK, TX, MO, KS, attendees surpass the best of the other GTG attendees? By a measure?
> 
> I should think so.


 
So do I, good thing I made all mentioned GTGs. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you think thus only because you have yet to experience the aura of those yet to attend. whoa to thee that take refuge in the known rather than embrace the unknown. 
or something like that. verily, i hope to qualify for the "good" (totally relative term i'm sure) group after this gtg.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Looks like you left Sawnami out, just left him out. :msp_laugh:
> 
> Its ok Steve I got your back.



Thanks Stephen..................................................I think:monkey:

The group of great acquaintances just gets bigger and better at each GTG. Looking forward to meeting the newbies and learning from them. 

And no, Dan didn't pay me to say that either.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Thanks Stephen..................................................I think:monkey:
> 
> The group of great acquaintances just gets bigger and better at each GTG. Looking forward to meeting the newbies and learning from them.
> 
> And no, Dan didn't pay me to say that either.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes he did. I saw it.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Yes he did. I saw it.


 
He's so poor, he can't even follow this thread. :monkey:


----------



## atvguns

OK where is everyone at not much action on this thread today


----------



## warjohn

atvguns said:


> OK where is everyone at not much action on this thread today


 
I an setting here watching the snow fall. I sure was hoping we were done with the snow for this winter


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well W.J. at least we are not going to get much.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well W.J. at least we are not going to get much.


 
Story of my life.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well W.J. at least we are not going to get much.


 
I heard 12" maybe I was missled.


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> I heard 12" maybe I was missled.


 
Sounds like my Wife!!!!!!! That's horrible,...:msp_blink:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds like my Wife!!!!!!! That's horrible,...:msp_blink:


 
Ouch.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds like my Wife!!!!!!! That's horrible,...:msp_blink:


 
Uh Oh... Better not let her see that...:msp_scared:


----------



## Echo Kid

out of school today because of snow:msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well it looks like I might not make it this time around. My trucks still out of service, so I don't have a ride. Unless someone that will be traveling south down 69 hwy on the way there has a little room for a passenger, I'll probably have to sit this one out!


----------



## Freehand

lumberjackchef said:


> Well it looks like I might not make it this time around. My trucks still out of service, so I don't have a ride. Unless someone that will be traveling south down 69 hwy on the way there has a little room for a passenger, I'll probably have to sit this one out!


 
I'll bet someone's coming trough there........mebbe Teacherman?:monkey:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Uh Oh... Better not let her see that...:msp_scared:


 
LMAO no problems there,... Chainsaws aren't really her thing. Too' smelly, loud, oily, etc. She was raised on a farm, but prefers being around trucks/tractors/livestock. That saves the shooting and sawing for "MY" hobbies! I just couldn't resist taking the thread a bit south of mature,..... LOL


----------



## warjohn

lumberjackchef said:


> Well it looks like I might not make it this time around. My trucks still out of service, so I don't have a ride. Unless someone that will be traveling south down 69 hwy on the way there has a little room for a passenger, I'll probably have to sit this one out!


 
Not sure of the travel arrangements yet but I will let you know if we have room. Big and I are planning a Saturday only trip.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Not sure of the travel arrangements yet but I will let you know if we have room. Big and I are planning a Saturday only trip.


 
When those two go to a GTG they bring a bunch of saws.


----------



## Locust Cutter

freehandslabber said:


> Ouch.:msp_w00t:


 
Actually I meant to indicate that she was misled, hearing that 12" had something to do with me,... Grammatical miscalculation.


----------



## lumberjackchef

So did you guys have a good time or what? Where's them pics?:msp_drool:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange: It don't start untill 3/26/11 to 3/27/11.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This thing is still on where is everyone?


----------



## sawnami

Workin on saws. Unfortunately my non-runner population is increasing.:doubt: Puttin one of them in a "body bag" for now and going on to something more productive.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Workin on saws. Unfortunately my non-runner population is increasing.:doubt: Puttin one of them in a "body bag" for now and going on to something more productive.


 
I'll have some in body bags as well, but I'll bring them anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:

I can't buy all the parts I need and get everything for the GTG all at the same time, but I am trying.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been busy at work and family and working on saw projects.


----------



## RVALUE

I've been watching the wolves circle, and I'm getting dizzy........


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i keep acquiring projects too. plus the snow set me behind. may only have 2 runners but trying to get three others going to.


----------



## Hedgerow

The 8 - 5 job has been a bit demanding lately... Not complaining...


----------



## warjohn

I too have more non runners than runners and now I have to go out of town for work so my saw repair money has become expense money for the trip. I probably won't get it back in time to fix saws for the GTG. I plan to bring some parts saws so maybe we can do some swapping.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I too have more non runners than runners and now I have to go out of town for work so my saw repair money has become expense money for the trip. I probably won't get it back in time to fix saws for the GTG. I plan to bring some parts saws so maybe we can do some swapping.


 
What are you bringing to swap and what are you looking for.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What are you bringing to swap and what are you looking for.


 
It depends on what we have room for. I have a bunch of old mac parts as well as some mac top handle saws. Some Homelites maybe an 031 and some 026's I am waiting to hear on some more saws so who knows what I will have. I am always looking for Jonsred and Poulans and Big never saw a Dolmar he didn't want to take home.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We will pass the hat for tickets if you want one for the Fundraiser in my signature.


----------



## RVALUE

I made a parts saw out of one of mine today.....................

:msp_mad:


----------



## sawnami

So the score is:

Dan-1
Steve-1

Let's try to keep the score low. I don't want to end up with a big pile of aluminum scrap for the GTG.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lumberjackchef

I guess I was quite a bit ahead of myself. But the good thing is that I might still be able to make it! Got time to get a few more runners going too! Put a tank through the BB 066 this week. Its bout time to pull it down and do the port work. My ported 3.7 craftsman is only bout 1 second from tying the stock BB in small wood. So far I'm not impressed, but I'm sure it will wake up quite a bit once I get the mods done and put a couple more tanks through it!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I've been watching the wolves circle, and I'm getting dizzy........



around here the dang wolves are having pups


----------



## atvguns

warjohn said:


> It depends on what we have room for. I have a bunch of old mac parts as well as some mac top handle saws. Some Homelites maybe an 031 and some 026's I am waiting to hear on some more saws so who knows what I will have. I am always looking for Jonsred and Poulans and Big never saw a Dolmar he didn't want to take home.



026 sounds good to me.

I did find a ms440 rear tank/handle for my 044 today $60 didn't really want the flippy cap but them things are hard to find that isn't busted up or the price of a new one


----------



## RVALUE

It's no good leading (tied) in an unknown category. Can't be good. I could go to the Cane Hill Kite Festival, but why go somewhere to be reminded I need a little more tail........


----------



## john taliaferro

saw a big kite shaped like a military para-shut on the way to our airport thur [no tail ] bright red though . War John i got a saw you can use , its one of them old monkey wards heavy duty sob ,gonna try to build a mill with it , but it hurts me to crank maybe a [air starter ] must be 7 or8 cid


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> It's no good leading (tied) in an unknown category. Can't be good. I could go to the Cane Hill Kite Festival, but why go somewhere to be reminded I need a little more tail........


 
*snicker*:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

freehandslabber said:


> *snicker*:msp_rolleyes:


 
That was a good one!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stumpy's home. Got in around midnight. Not the best trip, Played hell keepin equipment runnin right. Got some stuff stolen in Miami, two saws (my 350 :angry2:& my buddys ms170), a work bag full of tools & a bag of clothes. They were in the jobbox that didn't get locked. But we made it home in one peice.


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> Stumpy's home. Got in around midnight. Not the best trip, Played hell keepin equipment runnin right. Got some stuff stolen in Miami, two saws (my 350 :angry2:& my buddys ms170), a work bag full of tools & a bag of clothes. They were in the jobbox that didn't get locked. But we made it home in one peice.


 
Well at least you're home safe and didn't short circuit too' badly. I would have gone f-in ape-chit if that would have happened to me (not that it would have done any good), something about stealing tools that are a means to an end for my family's livelihood,.... Florida was nice but there are a lot of shady people down there. Glad you're home Stump!


----------



## RVALUE

Fellows! Greetings to you all!


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Stumpy's home. Got in around midnight. Not the best trip, Played hell keepin equipment runnin right. Got some stuff stolen in Miami, two saws (my 350 :angry2:& my buddys ms170), a work bag full of tools & a bag of clothes. They were in the jobbox that didn't get locked. But we made it home in one peice.


 Don't tell me they got your poodle skirt :msp_angry: the 350 is one thing but you can't go to a GTG with out that poodle skirt

Glad to see you back Stumpy hate to here about your lose I know that 350 had some sintemental value


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Fellows! Greetings to you all!


 Greetings


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Don't tell me they got your poodle skirt :msp_angry: the 350 is one thing but you can't go to a GTG with out that poodle skirt
> 
> Glad to see you back Stumpy hate to here about your lose I know that 350 had some sintemental value


 
My 268 was in there too, when he told me that my saw was gone I figured it was the 350. I forgot that we brought the 268. when I relized he didn't say wich saw I thought they got the 268. I about passed out. the350 was a Christmas gift from Mom & dad back in '02. so It did mean something to me, but it can be replaced.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> My 268 was in there too, when he told me that my saw was gone I figured it was the 350. I forgot that we brought the 268. when I relized he didn't say wich saw I thought they got the 268. I about passed out. the350 was a Christmas gift from Mom & dad back in '02. so It did mean something to me, but it can be replaced.


 
Sorry bout that stumpy. Call me if you need a saw. Got a few for ya if ya need them. Glad you home and safe.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Sorry bout that stumpy. Call me if you need a saw. Got a few for ya if ya need them. Glad you home and safe.


 
Thanks Buddy, I've got plenty of saws. It was a pain in the ascot to finnish out the job though. I brought the 350 as a backup for Wiatts 340, the day after It got stolen the 340 broke a spring in the starter. Since the 350 & ms170 were gone that left us with a 335xpt & my 268. The next to the last day I blew the tip out of the 335xpt's bar so I was down to cutting brush in ankle to knee deep marsh with the 268, It about took a swim a few times. 

The trip wasn't all bad though, we got to spend some time on the beach in Ft. Luaderdale, and Ft. Peirce. I was a little out of place on the beach with my snow white legs, farmers tan & a full grizzly adams beard flowin in the ocean breeze, but I was rockin that thong:msp_laugh:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks Buddy, I've got plenty of saws. It was a pain in the ascot to finnish out the job though. I brought the 350 as a backup for Wiatts 340, the day after It got stolen the 340 broke a spring in the starter. Since the 350 & ms170 were gone that left us with a 335xpt & my 268. The next to the last day I blew the tip out of the 335xpt's bar so I was down to cutting brush in ankle to knee deep marsh with the 268, It about took a swim a few times.
> 
> The trip wasn't all bad though, we got to spend some time on the beach in Ft. Luaderdale, and Ft. Peirce. I was a little out of place on the beach with my snow white legs, farmers tan & a full grizzly adams beard flowin in the ocean breeze, but I was rockin that thong:msp_laugh:


 
Thong? Do0d really?? I just spit on the keyboard. Dont do that to me brother.:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks Buddy, I've got plenty of saws. It was a pain in the ascot to finnish out the job though. I brought the 350 as a backup for Wiatts 340, the day after It got stolen the 340 broke a spring in the starter. Since the 350 & ms170 were gone that left us with a 335xpt & my 268. The next to the last day I blew the tip out of the 335xpt's bar so I was down to cutting brush in ankle to knee deep marsh with the 268, It about took a swim a few times.
> 
> The trip wasn't all bad though, we got to spend some time on the beach in Ft. Luaderdale, and Ft. Peirce. I was a little out of place on the beach with my snow white legs, farmers tan & a full grizzly adams beard flowin in the ocean breeze, but I was rockin that thong:msp_laugh:


 


he he Rockin? You must have had it on backwards.


----------



## RVALUE

WAIT! Just what _beard_ were we talking about??????









EEEEEWWWWWW.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> WAIT! Just what _beard_ were we talking about??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEWWWWWW.


 
JeeZO flip Dan. Get with the program.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Thong? Do0d really?? I just spit on the keyboard. Dont do that to me brother.:msp_smile:


 
Wiatt wouldn't let me go to the beach with nuttin but my chaps on:msp_glare:


----------



## RVALUE

When I was going to school near Sarah Palin (different name then) there was a huge controversy involving thongs on the lake's beach. It eventually caused them to be banned. The culprit: a heavy, ugly, middle aged (50's) man. 

:sick:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> When I was going to school near Sarah Palin (different name then) there was a huge controversy involving thongs on the lake's beach. It eventually caused them to be banned. The culprit: a heavy, ugly, middle aged (50's) man.
> 
> :sick:


 
Time to take your meds Dan. Tomorrow is here and your not.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

If you don't believe me, ask her....... 



(and I was YOUNG then, so wrong guess.) 

:msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

But alas, we didn't know each other, then or now......:sad:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Time to take your meds Dan. Tomorrow is here and your not.:msp_biggrin:


 
Hey, tomorrow is when I'm going to give you that $ 100 I owe you!


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Hey, tomorrow is when I'm going to give you that $ 100 I owe you!


 
U owe me 100$? I dont think so friend. If you do, buy us saw and let me know what it is later.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

I believe it was me you owed the $100 to.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Stumpy's home. Got in around midnight. Not the best trip, Played hell keepin equipment runnin right. Got some stuff stolen in Miami, two saws (my 350 :angry2:& my buddys ms170), a work bag full of tools & a bag of clothes. They were in the jobbox that didn't get locked. But we made it home in one peice.


 
Sorry to hear about the 350, Stump, but glad your home safe. I grew up in North Florida and never wanted to go south. 

Oh, I still have your coat.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Sorry to hear about the 350, Stump, but glad your home safe. I grew up in North Florida and never wanted to go south.
> 
> Oh, I still have your coat.


 
Yah, It happened at the Motel 6 in Ft. Luaderdale. Wish I could have caught the little bass turds, they would've had a hell of a time climing out of the dumpster with two broken arms & a saw chain wraped around thier nutsack:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Yah, It happened at the Motel 6 in Ft. Luaderdale. Wish I could have caught the little bass turds, they would've had a hell of a time climing out of the dumpster with two broken arms & a saw chain wraped around thier nutsack:msp_biggrin:


 
D#$m the thought just makes me cringe.


----------



## atvguns

Dang Stumpy I ain't never going to the beach again after that thong comment I am afraid I will keep having mental pictures of that when I am there


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Today I am going after a big log. :msp_lolNot Stumpy's) . I know where there is a oak 42" at the ground, in the woods it fell last year wind storm. I am going to cut us a couple of short big ones off of it. I'll let you know how it goes. Its on a hill I'm hoping to get the tractor close enough to pick it up and not drag it in the dirt. Square ground hates dirt and rocks.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> U owe me 100$? I dont think so friend. If you do, buy us saw and let me know what it is later.:msp_biggrin:


 
OK, Tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Today I am going after a big log. :msp_lolNot Stumpy's) . I know where there is a oak 42" at the ground, in the woods it fell last year wind storm. I am going to cut us a couple of short big ones off of it. I'll let you know how it goes. Its on a hill I'm hoping to get the tractor close enough to pick it up and not drag it in the dirt. Square ground hates dirt and rocks.


 
HA,HA, you said short big ones. I knew you missed me!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Today I am going after a big log. :msp_lolNot Stumpy's) . I know where there is a oak 42" at the ground, in the woods it fell last year wind storm. I am going to cut us a couple of short big ones off of it. I'll let you know how it goes. Its on a hill I'm hoping to get the tractor close enough to pick it up and not drag it in the dirt. Square ground hates dirt and rocks.


 
I didn't do any of that today, going to be warmer tomorrow so I put it off.


I did spend a little time in the shop playing with my Root.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5501167386/" title="Root by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5501167386_51e908be8e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Root" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5500574313/" title="Root by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5220/5500574313_9773555739.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Root" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5501168192/" title="Root by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5171/5501168192_3e236ddec7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Root" /></a>

No spark. :msp_mad:


----------



## atvguns

I did spend a little time in the shop playing with my Root.
QUOTE said:


> I ain't even going to comment on that


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I did spend a little time in the shop playing with my Root.
> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't even going to comment on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But WSC has a great root! Whats not to comment on??:msp_sneaky:
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> But WSC has a great root! Whats not to comment on??:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how did you find out how great his root is
Click to expand...


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> logging22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how did you find out how great his root is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Strumpet told me.:hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

I should of known


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I should of known


 
Well, it was supposed to be a secret. Im not real good with that.:msp_flapper:


----------



## Echo Kid

got my dad,uncle,brother,and one of our friends to come to the meet


----------



## RVALUE

How 'come when some people are looking at a thread, there is a + sign after their name? (at the bottom)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Echo Kid said:


> got my dad,uncle,brother,and one of our friends to come to the meet


 
So who is coming with you?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> How 'come when some people are looking at a thread, there is a + sign after their name? (at the bottom)


 
They are on your friends list.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> They are on your friends list.


 
By golly, I'll take care of that!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I cut on the big tree today, I got around a 6' section used all of a 36" bar the 056MagII with a full comp round ground. This was the first time trying full comp on a 36" bar it worked out great on that saw little less rmp than a 066 but more pull down low. Next I want to try that chain on the 066 with the 36" it usually has round ground skip or square ground skip. No pics from today I'll take some tomorrow.


----------



## RVALUE

My dad showed up today with a new peavy, and I reminded him that I gave MINE to his friend, and he didn't give me his.............


:msp_mad:


Maybe it was a cant hook.........:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Looks like I got he place all too myself.:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

No, you don't.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> No, you don't.


 
Sup wendell???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

:after_boom:


----------



## john taliaferro

wheres the party er whens the party, what day is this


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I know fuel is up :msp_mad: last couple weeks, stay with me on this GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I sent John E a message, I hope to draw him into this thread and this GTG. Several members have asked about him.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys I know fuel is up :msp_mad: last couple weeks, stay with me on this GTG.



Your are sending us a check for fuel surcharge right.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Any of you thinking about making Wigglesworth's KY GTG I missed his last year don't remember why. I think I'll go this year.


----------



## john taliaferro

Got my check sat , save that maple and ill make tables tops and saw dust


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> Got my check sat , save that maple and ill make tables tops and saw dust


 
Sounds like a lot of fun!!!!!


----------



## john taliaferro

got to remember to not grin tell saw is off always forget


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup wendell???:msp_biggrin:


 
Not much, Stump. Just wiling away the hours here on AS.


----------



## climberjones

Kinda new here havnt been to a gtg whats the skinny what should i bring ?????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

climberjones said:


> Kinda new here havnt been to a gtg whats the skinny what should i bring ?????


 
Bring whatever you got room fer. GTG's are a blast.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just checking post counts

RVALUE Posts :170
Work Saw Collector Posts 162
logging22 Posts :94 
stumpyshusky Posts :85 
atvguns Posts :83
WKEND LUMBERJAK Posts :71
freehandslabber Posts :66 

Where has Wayne, Rick, and Jason been, there numbers are suffering?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just checking post counts
> 
> RVALUE Posts :170
> Work Saw Collector Posts 162
> logging22 Posts :94
> stumpyshusky Posts :85
> atvguns Posts :83
> WKEND LUMBERJAK Posts :71
> freehandslabber Posts :66
> 
> Where has Wayne, Rick, and Jason been, there numbers are suffering?


 
Now you need to figure a post count with posts that have some usefull info in them.
I'm sure I'd bee at the bottom of the list.:msp_crying:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Now you need to figure a post count with posts that have some usefull info in them.
> I'm sure I'd bee at the bottom of the list.:msp_crying:


 
That would be a safe bet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> That would be a safe bet. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I knew you'd have my back on this one:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> That would be a safe bet. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
He is just exercising 'wishful thinking'!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> He is just exercising 'wishful thinking'!


 
you should know that I don't exercise anything:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> you should know that I don't exercise anything:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I knew there was a reason I liked you!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked you!


 
Thats not the reason I had on my mind. :msp_blink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I want to take this time to thank PinnaclePete in an open forum. Rep your way soon. Hook him up gentlemen, and Stumpy.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want to take this time to thank PinnaclePete in an open forum. Rep your way soon. Hook him up gentlemen, and Stumpy.


 
That was a low blow. (punch)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want to take this time to thank PinnaclePete in an open forum. Rep your way soon. Hook him up gentlemen, and Stumpy.


 
I can feel the love:msp_love: No, wait, it's just a little gas:msp_bored:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> That was a low blow. (punch)


 
Went right over me:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

You guys been busy in here tonight... Sorry to hear about your saw Stump... That sucks...:msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> You guys been busy in here tonight... Sorry to hear about your saw Stump... That sucks...:msp_angry:


 
Thanks buddy,


----------



## Hedgerow

It's quiet in here... Too quiet...:msp_mellow:


----------



## climberjones

warjohn said:


> It depends on what we have room for. I have a bunch of old mac parts as well as some mac top handle saws. Some Homelites maybe an 031 and some 026's I am waiting to hear on some more saws so who knows what I will have. I am always looking for Jonsred and Poulans and Big never saw a Dolmar he didn't want to take home.


 
Where abouts are you in eastern ks?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got a 42" bar on order should be here in time. I might not beat Hal's big and modded saw, but I will be able to compete. :msp_cool:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a 42" bar on order should be here in time. I might not beat Hal's big and modded saw, but I will be able to compete. :msp_cool:


 
Wow, my 36" bar now seems so inadequate!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Wow, my 36" bar now seems so inadequate!!!!!


 
Me too, Hal has a 47"


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too, Hal has a 47"


 
Remember boys, it's not the size of the bar, it's how you handle it.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thats what everyone says until they try a longbar. :msp_ohmy: Then they are talking out the other side of there mouth. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats what everyone says until they try a longbar. :msp_ohmy: Then they are talking out the other side of there mouth. :msp_tongue:


 
you stilol talkin bout chainsaws????:msp_huh:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

When did we start talking about chainsaws? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> When did we start talking about chainsaws? :msp_biggrin:


 
We can talk about CHAINSAWS in here? :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok guys enough with the PMs, I'll post a pic of my log.  :msp_lol:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5513281398/" title="056 Mag II 36&quot; by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5513281398_774320098b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="056 Mag II 36&quot;" /></a>

The log weight calculator shows 2661 lbs for this one.


----------



## jrr344

I will be in OK by this weekend to visit family and cut a tree out of my brothers front yard, I it will be nice to come home.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jrr344 said:


> I will be in OK by this weekend to visit family and cut a tree out of my brothers front yard, I it will be nice to come home.


 
I wish you a safe trip.


----------



## jrr344

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wish you a safe trip.


 
THanks, I am ready to come home for a while.


----------



## RVALUE

jrr344 said:


> I will be in OK by this weekend to visit family and cut a tree out of my brothers front yard, I it will be nice to come home.


 
Be careful, and don't cut too close to the ground, you might find a car.



And say hi to your brother and cousin.


----------



## jrr344

RVALUE said:


> Be careful, and don't cut too close to the ground, you might find a car.
> 
> 
> 
> And say hi to your brother and cousin.


 
I don't see how I could go wrong uncle mustache taught me everything I know in this very informative thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/164786.htm


----------



## RVALUE

Same here!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

man, that unc moustache could sure learn some people how to fell.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

and now we interrupt with this serious question.

how many womens are prolly comin wid dere man to the upcoming gtg? wife wants to know.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jerrycmorrow said:


> and now we interrupt with this serious question.
> 
> how many womens are prolly comin wid dere man to the upcoming gtg? wife wants to know.


 
also, what time sat morning is okay for arrival?


----------



## wendell

5:00 am


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> and now we interrupt with this serious question.
> 
> how many womens are prolly comin wid dere man to the upcoming gtg? wife wants to know.


 This is a guess, 5 maybe couple more.



jerrycmorrow said:


> also, what time sat morning is okay for arrival?


 Any time really if you beat me there just light the fire and start coffee. I'll be in and out early starting around 7am.



wendell said:


> 5:00 am


 

:msp_laugh:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Same here!


 
I have done something very similar to that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> This is a guess, 5 maybe couple more.
> 
> Any time really if you beat me there just light the fire and start coffee. I'll be in and out early starting around 7am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_laugh:


 
looks like wendell gets to make coffee.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm going up to do more site prep this afternoon so I hope to have some new pics to upload tonight.


----------



## climberjones

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going up to do more site prep this afternoon so I hope to have some new pics to upload tonight.


 
My daughters b day is the28th so ive got to check with the misses on when were celebrating it so not sure !


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I done a little arranging the site this afternoon, while the wife was cleaning on the barn a little.

I have decided we don't have enough little wood so I get some next week and haul up there.

Here is where we are so far.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5516063082/" title="001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5516063082_7aab63b5ae_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="001" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5516065366/" title="002 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5094/5516065366_0ea72f7cc9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="002" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5515476805/" title="003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5095/5515476805_33179fb0ff_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="003" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5515477883/" title="004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5020/5515477883_59917205f8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="004" /></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have done something very similar to that.


 
That happens to be Tontitown.............Remember that?


----------



## wendell

Is that really great Italian restaurant still in Tontitown? I don't remember the name.


----------



## wendell

looks great, WSC. I sure wish gas would come back down! :chainsawguy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> Is that really great Italian restaurant still in Tontitown? I don't remember the name.


 
there are several. venetian inn, mary maestri's, mama z's. think mm may have closed recently. my favorite is venetian inn. always get the combo. good for supper and then lunch the next day. the lasagna can be cut with a knife. you'll never want to eat store bought lasagna again if you eat that.


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> looks great, WSC. I sure wish gas would come back down! :chainsawguy:


 
To hell with that gas Wendell,bring it.:msp_razz:


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> there are several. venetian inn, mary maestri's, mama z's. think mm may have closed recently. my favorite is venetian inn. always get the combo. good for supper and then lunch the next day. the lasagna can be cut with a knife. you'll never want to eat store bought lasagna again if you eat that.


 

I personally have never been to the venetian inn. I have however seen a long line at 4 pm, in line for the 4:30 ? opening.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> there are several. venetian inn, mary maestri's, mama z's. think mm may have closed recently. my favorite is venetian inn. always get the combo. good for supper and then lunch the next day. the lasagna can be cut with a knife. you'll never want to eat store bought lasagna again if you eat that.


 
I think that place has been there for 40 years...:msp_blink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I done a little arranging the site this afternoon, while the wife was cleaning on the barn a little.
> 
> I have decided we don't have enough little wood so I get some next week and haul up there.
> 
> Here is where we are so far.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5516063082/" title="001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5516063082_7aab63b5ae_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="001" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5516065366/" title="002 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5094/5516065366_0ea72f7cc9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="002" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5515476805/" title="003 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5095/5515476805_33179fb0ff_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="003" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5515477883/" title="004 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5020/5515477883_59917205f8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="004" /></a>


 
Jast a liitle repost, March 26th & 27th everyone put in a little for Pizza for lunch.

We have chicken covered for dinner thinking some backed (Sherry makes a mean backed chicken) and some chicken on the grill. We will have two grills and one oven on site everyone bring something.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> To hell with that gas Wendell,bring it.:msp_razz:


 
I'm with Jason bring it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't guarantee nice weather, but can say this if you don't like it hang aroung it will change. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

*site*

looks great


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I think that place has been there for 40 years...:msp_blink:


 
I think it must be the Venetian. I know it had been there a long time when I was there in the early '90's.

It is tempting guys, it really is. Now if SS was going to be there instead of being too busy, that might seal the deal. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Did Rick bail?Say it isn't so!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Did Rick bail?Say it isn't so!:msp_ohmy:


 
I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Freehand

Rick's gotta come and show off his new ride.


----------



## john taliaferro

so you have big logs and need little ones :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> so you have big logs and need little ones :msp_biggrin:


 
Repped :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> Did Rick bail?Say it isn't so!:msp_ohmy:


 
Not to worry. We have replaced him 



with

















GLOBOTROLL!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Not to worry. We have replaced him
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLOBOTROLL!


 
 I can't hit you yet.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Not to worry. We have replaced him
> 
> 
> 
> with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLOBOTROLL!


 
NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

To those that know or care stihl880 has admited to the lie and making the story up and has been banned for spamming/scaming members. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

I sure care,here's a link.A cautionary tale.


http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/166987-7.htm


----------



## jerrycmorrow

so does this mean there'll be no hat passing at the gtg?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> so does this mean there'll be no hat passing at the gtg?


 
 we are still going to pass the hat, but it will be for tickets on who wins this crappy saw. :cool2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> we are still going to pass the hat, but it will be for tickets on who wins this crappy saw. :cool2:


 
I don't see no saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I don't see no saw.


 
I can't predict the future the auction is tomorrow. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I just read that thread, 'the end', and am completely lost.

:msp_huh:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I just read that thread, 'the end', and am completely lost.
> 
> :msp_huh:


 
He was a guy with many stories and none of them were true on this site and other forums trying to get something for nothing and he got caught.


----------



## Freehand

A real sorry POS.


----------



## atvguns

I sure am glad it turned out the way it did. When the fundraiser was first shut down I was worried if the right thing was done. Not Knowing for sure if he was lying or not. I just hated to think that someone was dying and we had turned on him.

Thanks WSC for all the work you put into it


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> He was a guy with many stories and none of them were true on this site and other forums trying to get something for nothing and he got caught.


 
I understand now, the only thing legal to get for nothing is rep!


----------



## Locust Cutter

freehandslabber said:


> I sure care,here's a link.A cautionary tale.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/166987-7.htm


 
Every day, I lose a bit more faith in humanity in general. That's cold blooded. I wonder if the guy isn't schizophrenic (in addition to being a scammer)? Wow.


----------



## Lurch2

*What a cluster....... that turned into.*

On a happier note, we're a sticky now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> On a happier note, we're a sticky now.


 
Yep I think tthey made all the GTG threads sticky.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't predict the future the auction is tomorrow. :msp_biggrin:


 
So How did the auction go? If I can get it running I will have a door prize.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So How did the auction go? If I can get it running I will have a door prize.


 
Starts in a couple hours. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good luick! I 'm working on a Homelite XLAO ha good compression and spark needs plug and carb kit and cleaned up sitting in a guys shop for a long time. Got it in a package deal of saws. they were all going to the trash.


----------



## RVALUE

Where did I miss the low down on the auction?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Where did I miss the low down on the auction?


 
Post # 1226


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I think tthey made all the GTG threads sticky.


 I thought just the gtg that stumpy was at ended up being sticky


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I thought just the gtg that stumpy was at ended up being sticky


 
:jawdrop: Oh, that's NAAAAsssssty!


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> :jawdrop: Oh, that's NAAAAsssssty!


 
Ya I probably shouldn't have said that but oh well


----------



## Freehand

Speechless.opcorn:


----------



## atvguns

Come on Freehand I know your are thinking something spit it out:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

oh my. :misdoubt:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So How did the auction go? If I can get it running I will have a door prize.


 
No luck a door prize might have to come out of the stable, there is still a few auctions before the GTG so I haven't gave up yet.


----------



## logging22

Stumpy. clean out your in box.


----------



## atvguns

is his box dirty again (buy Him books and buy Him books all he wants to do is chase the sheep)


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> is his box dirty again (buy Him books and buy Him books all he wants to do is chase the sheep)


 
Ya just cant teach him anything.:msp_crying:


----------



## sawnami

Annoyed the neighbors today. Fired some of the junkyard dogs up from 58-100cc. Had them all running at the same time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Annoyed the neighbors today. Fired some of the junkyard dogs up from 58-100cc. Had them all running at the same time.


 
Very nice pic Steve.



Edit: seeing that yellow bow bar is like seeing a old friend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> No luck a door prize might have to come out of the stable, there is still a few auctions before the GTG so I haven't gave up yet.


 
thats to bad WSC. What was it? Got the carb kit and new plug for the old homelite XLAO. Going to try to get it running later today.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Come on Freehand I know your are thinking something spit it out:hmm3grin2orange:


 

Is this part of a private conversation? :monkey:


----------



## john taliaferro

YEP , Good morning .


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Very nice pic Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: seeing that yellow bow bar is like seeing a old friend.


 

The "old friend" is trying to contract the "Stumpy GTG Disease":hmm3grin2orange:. Hopefully it won't be DOA then. It needs the carb gone through. Trying the old "Seafoam overhaul" for now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I didn't abandon you guys. my home puter won't let me see any threads. Keeps sayin internet exp has encountered a prob & must shut down:msp_cursing: 
I'll see ya at the GTGuttahere2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got my fleabay 264 cleaned up and running yesterday. still got a few tweaks to do. that thing was DIRTY. no wonder the starter wouldn't retract. put a used bar on it; looking for a decent 20" bar.

got my duplicate 251B, also fleabay, cleaned up and started but it needs a carb job plus the oiler definitely needs a rebuild. it was like when i had my colonoscopy; got all over my boots.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good luick! I 'm working on a Homelite XLAO ha good compression and spark needs plug and carb kit and cleaned up sitting in a guys shop for a long time. Got it in a package deal of saws. they were all going to the trash.


 
Saw your raffle sign at our GTG this weekend. It turned out really sweet!


----------



## Hedgerow

TMI man... TMI...

got my duplicate 251B, also fleabay, cleaned up and started but it needs a carb job plus the oiler definitely needs a rebuild. it was like when i had my colonoscopy; got all over my boots.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> TMI man... TMI...
> 
> got my duplicate 251B, also fleabay, cleaned up and started but it needs a carb job plus the oiler definitely needs a rebuild. it was like when i had my colonoscopy; got all over my boots.


[/QUOTE]

you know you'd look


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the email and pics John T thanks, I don't check my email for days at a time. I spent all my time on this site. Do you want the pics in this thread?


----------



## Hedgerow

you know you'd look[/QUOTE]

Like watching the tsunami on the news... You know it's gonna end bad, but just watch anyway...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> you know you'd look


 
Like watching the tsunami on the news... You know it's gonna end bad, but just watch anyway...[/QUOTE]

lol. yeah that's what i was thinkin.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Saw your raffle sign at our GTG this weekend. It turned out really sweet!


 
Thanks Hope to be able to take it to Oklahoma GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks Hope to be able to take it to Oklahoma GTG.


 
Me too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys PinnaclePete outdone himself, there is some nice stuff in the box. I was pulling stuff out of the box and I would say man I want this, the wife spoke up and said I can't win. I guess I'll place an order after the GTG. 

Even my mother-in-law that lives with us wanted a couple items in there.

I have an inventory and after the GTG I'll put names with the item won then forward it to PinnaclePete as a thank you.


----------



## Freehand

Sounds great Stephen,Pete's the man!:sure:


----------



## stihl sawing

Well i unloaded all my rep on you guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


> Well i unloaded all my rep on you guys.


 
Thanks, I got you a few minutes ago.


----------



## stihl sawing

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks, I got you a few minutes ago.


Yes you did, Thanks.


----------



## Locust Cutter

stihl sawing said:


> Yes you did, Thanks.


 
I appreciate the rep I've gotten from everyone! Apparently I need to rep some new people though, as AS won't let me continue to rep the usual suspects all of the time,....:censored::msp_cursing:


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> I appreciate the rep I've gotten from everyone! Apparently *I need to rep some new people* though, as AS won't let me continue to rep the usual suspects all of the time,....:censored::msp_cursing:


 
Here I am!


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> Here I am!


 
Sorry Wendell, no dice. You're one of the usual suspects as well!!! I actually tried to rep you for that, alas, I was not allowed. Maybe I need to throw some rep North towards Canada or something,....:msp_crying::bang:


----------



## RVALUE

I didn't open our goodie box, until we were at the GTG, for all fairness, and to avoid the drooling. PS that way I didn't take Les' book!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Finally got my puter to let me check posts, hopfully it will continue to work. I miss you guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I didn't open our goodie box, until we were at the GTG, for all fairness, and to avoid the drooling. PS that way I didn't take Les' book!


 I thought about that put had to check and make sure everything got here ok. :msp_laugh:


stumpyshusky said:


> Finally got my puter to let me check posts, hopfully it will continue to work. I miss you guys.


 
We miss you as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the first donation saw, from John T.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5528470769/" title="John T David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5528470769_990f96083d_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="John T David Bradley" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5529056810/" title="John T David Bradley by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5177/5529056810_50115bdfc2.jpg" width="240" height="320" alt="John T David Bradley" /></a>

Looks good John, And I thank you. There are a couple David Bradley fans at this GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Sorry Wendell, no dice. You're one of the usual suspects as well!!! I actually tried to rep you for that, alas, I was not allowed. Maybe I need to throw some rep North towards Canada or something,....:msp_crying::bang:


 
Don't sweat it. I just got Wendell some more...


----------



## wendell

and I thank you!!


----------



## Hedgerow

No problem. Did it with my EASY button...I'll get WSC and Locust cutter when the system let's me!


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> and I thank you!!


 
Likewise!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Likewise!!!!!!


 
How's the weather over there?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am posting for stumpy his computer wont post in a thread but he can send and get PMs.

Guide bars 
I can get some bars at a good price. Here is a list of what I can possibly git. let them know that some may be out of stock for good, but I figured I could git a rough idea on what to git & bring to the GTG.

GB Titanium pro top HV3658PA, 36", .058 ga, large mount Husky

GB Pro top UHL2058PA, 20", .058 ga, small mount husky & dolmar

GB Titanium pro top SLDT2563PA, 25", .063 ga, Stihl 050, 051, 070, 075, 076, 084, 088, 090, 880

GB Pro top SN2063PA, 20", .063 ga, Stihl 024 - 066

Quantities are very limmited, So I may not be able to git everything.

Thanks,
Stumpy 

I edited some of his post, but if you need a bar PM him and he can hook you up at the GTG.


----------



## wdfccf73

Hey Guys! Just wanted to say that I probably won't make it on Saturday, youngest son's bday party, however, I may try and come Sunday afternoon after morning church service.

What time does the GTG shut down on Sunday?
Can someone PM me the directions?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wdfccf73 said:


> Hey Guys! Just wanted to say that I probably won't make it on Saturday, youngest son's bday party, however, I may try and come Sunday afternoon after morning church service.
> 
> What time does the GTG shut down on Sunday?
> Can someone PM me the directions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


They usually end 1200 Sunday, most members usually head back home Sunday morning. I'll send a PM.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stumpyshusky said:


> Finally got my puter to let me check posts, hopfully it will continue to work. I miss you guys.


 
It was short lived, At moms now tryin out her new Hughsnet satelite system. I'll have to get set up with them. I think it has sumtin to do with all the sponsor icons flashing at the top of the site. Like a bunch of little movies playin & my puter can't keep up. See ya'll later.

PS I can check my PM's sometimes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> It was short lived, At moms now tryin out her new Hughsnet satelite system. I'll have to get set up with them. I think it has sumtin to do with all the sponsor icons flashing at the top of the site. Like a bunch of little movies playin & my puter can't keep up. See ya'll later.
> 
> PS I can check my PM's sometimes.


 
Just check in with us once in a while Stump, See you at the GTG.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just check in with us once in a while Stump, See you at the GTG.


 
Will do boss. keep em in line fer me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Will do boss. keep em in line fer me.


 
Who's going to keep you in line????


----------



## MO-Iron

Hey Steve,
I have a 028wb that I would gladly donate for a prize. She needs an impulse line, but has 150PSI and good fire.

MO-Iron


----------



## john taliaferro

yes , your the one running all over the country. so you can read but not post . thats like having your pants down when the bus comes .


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> yes , your the one running all over the country. so you can read but not post . thats like having your pants down when the bus comes .


 
LMAO, I WILL be at the next G2G. I just hope that Hal can make it as well (along with everyone else). I look forward to it greatly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> Hey Steve,
> I have a 028wb that I would gladly donate for a prize. She needs an impulse line, but has 150PSI and good fire.
> 
> MO-Iron


 
Cool saw thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I stopped in at the dealer today and got some parts I needed, and a few things for the box.  

We are getting close and am getting excited. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hello hello anybody in there? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hello hello anybody in there? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Present! Just picked up a nice little Poulan... A Super 25DA... Needed cleaned and a carb adjustment, but nice little saw... Worth bringing to play with?


----------



## Freehand

Present!

Got a logging job I gotta hit tomorrow,finally dry enough.Big sticks of red cedar woo-hoo!:look_down:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i be's here bros. lookin forward to da gtg. advanced weather looks great.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Present! Just picked up a nice little Poulan... A Super 25DA... Needed cleaned and a carb adjustment, but nice little saw... Worth bringing to play with?



Yep!



freehandslabber said:


> Present!
> 
> Got a logging job I gotta hit tomorrow,finally dry enough.Big sticks of red cedar woo-hoo!:look_down:


Are you milling it or selling



jerrycmorrow said:


> i be's here bros. lookin forward to da gtg. advanced weather looks great.



I'm hopeing it don't rain, but we will be covered if it does.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone gonna bring one of them fiskars x27's? sure would like to swing one before i spring for one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone gonna bring one of them fiskars x27's? sure would like to swing one before i spring for one.


 
I don't know what that is, is it the new longer handle splitter? If it is when it comes out and available I'm getting one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know what that is, is it the new longer handle splitter? If it is when it comes out and available I'm getting one.


 
I just figured we'd swing by next Saturday and cut you 3 years worth of cookies...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I just figured we'd swing by next Saturday and cut you 3 years worth of cookies...:msp_thumbup:


 
 Now thats funny.


----------



## Freehand

Some of both Stephen,I've got some projects that calls for red cedar.The rest will be for sale by the owner.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Some of both Stephen,I've got some projects that calls for red cedar.The rest will be for sale by the owner.


 
Cool can we get a pic of a slab.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Weather Link its a 10 day forcast.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Dan am I good to use the tach, got a couple I want to check?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anybody got any tuning info (rpm's) on my olys?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know what that is, is it the new longer handle splitter? If it is when it comes out and available I'm getting one.


 
yeah that's the one. 36" handle. saw them on baileys for $44.99 before shipping. why don't you get one so i can try it out:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> anybody got any tuning info (rpm's) on my olys?


No but I'll look for you.



jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah that's the one. 36" handle. saw them on baileys for $44.99 before shipping. why don't you get one so i can try it out:msp_biggrin:


 
I think I read somewhere Greg is saying he gets them in next week.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Weather Link its a 10 day forcast.


 
Don't get much better than that... Looks like a good day to take a drive...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Don't get much better than that... Looks like a good day to take a drive...:msp_wink:


 
Yep, the only thing is this is Oklahoma and it will change. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, the only thing is this is Oklahoma and it will change. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I was thinkin' it... Just didn't want to say it... Let's hope for the better!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, the only thing is this is Oklahoma and it will change. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
yeah but you're real close to arkansas. so it'll change a couple a times tween now and then and settle down on great. just saying


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah but you're real close to arkansas. so it'll change a couple a times tween now and then and settle down on great. just saying


 
I like that thinking...:msp_wink: Hope WSC found some baby logs to cut... Had the ms210 on the bench today. Woke it up a little. It's feeling sporty...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I like that thinking...:msp_wink: Hope WSC found some baby logs to cut... Had the ms210 on the bench today. Woke it up a little. It's feeling sporty...:msp_biggrin:


 
well what's worst case. it could be cold and rainy or snowy. hell, its early spring, we haven't had time for our blood to thin out yet. still say its gonna be beautiful weather.
shoot, you could prolly rip a 24 incher with that 210.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I like that thinking...:msp_wink: Hope WSC found some baby logs to cut... Had the ms210 on the bench today. Woke it up a little. It's feeling sporty...:msp_biggrin:


 
We are cutting some small wood this weekend.


----------



## Freehand

I've got a 445 Johnny right now that's has a freshened up top end.Full o' piss and vinegar.Foldin' money bet.:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> well what's worst case. it could be cold and rainy or snowy. hell, its early spring, we haven't had time for our blood to thin out yet. still say its gonna be beautiful weather.
> shoot, you could prolly rip a 24 incher with that 210.


 
Hard to hold back all that raw "CUBE"...


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> I've got a 445 Johnny right now that's has a freshened up top end.Full o' piss and vinegar.Foldin' money bet.:big_smile:


 
Not a snowball's chance...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Haw!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

freehandslabber said:


> I've got a 445 Johnny right now that's has a freshened up top end.Full o' piss and vinegar.Foldin' money bet.:big_smile:


 
what's that foldin' money?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> I've got a 445 Johnny right now that's has a freshened up top end.Full o' piss and vinegar.Foldin' money bet.:big_smile:


 
How many CC we talking?


----------



## Freehand

42?


----------



## Freehand

jerrycmorrow said:


> what's that foldin' money?


 
The kind that don't jingle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Haw!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I don't mind taking a guys money, fair race or not. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> How many CC we talking?


 
Mine's a big fat 35... But it's a feisty dwarf!!!:msp_angry:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> 42?


 
I'll have to look, can't remember if I can run in that class.


----------



## Freehand

It's good to get a little chest-drumming in right about now.Gets dem boys in the truck and on their way come race day.:look_down:


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> It's good to get a little chest-drumming in right about now.Gets dem boys in the truck and on their way come race day.:look_down:


 
Glad I could help... Oh, I'm driving the F350 down too... In honor of Wendell and the high gas prices...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Good lord brody,hope ya have a tailwind.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> It's good to get a little chest-drumming in right about now.Gets dem boys in the truck and on their way come race day.:look_down:


 
Yep, and the closest I can come to your saw is a 031 and 026. I'd pay 2.00 bucks and run both. Both have round ground.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yep.. Better get my butt back out to the garage... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Deal.I'm purdy sure Stephen's gonna stomp me with some sleeper saws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Glad I could help... Oh, I'm driving the F350 down too... In honor of Wendell and the high gas prices...:msp_sneaky:


 
I'm sure he will thank you for that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All you guys bring your splitter of choice, and we will do some compairing as we done before.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Glad I could help... Oh, I'm driving the F350 down too... In honor of Wendell and the high gas prices...:msp_sneaky:


 
That's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me. Thank you. 

If anybody from these parts is interested in carpooling, let me know.


----------



## J.W Younger

wendell said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me. Thank you.
> 
> If anybody from these parts is interested in carpooling, let me know.


If it ain't 2 much trouble swing by and pick me up..
I drink and fall down a lot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm still hoping to have a 150 saws in the combined saw picture. We had 100 or so at Dans, I added a couple hope we make the goal.


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


> If anybody *from these parts* is interested in carpooling, let me know.


 


J.W Younger said:


> If it ain't 2 much trouble swing by and pick me up..
> I drink and fall down a lot.


 
I believe you missed a key part of my statement. Ask SS to take you. I'm sure he'd be happy to help out a friend.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Glad I could help... Oh, I'm driving the F350 down too... In honor of Wendell and the high gas prices...:msp_sneaky:



I'll join that honor drive with the big block Avalanche. 496 cubes and for some reason they all came with factory dual fuel tanks.:monkey:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Dan am I good to use the tach, got a couple I want to check?


 
Stephen, I got a Fast Tach the other day that anyone is welcome to use.



jerrycmorrow said:


> anybody got any tuning info (rpm's) on my olys?



I'll look where I found the info for my 962 and see if there is any info for your saws.


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> anybody got any tuning info (rpm's) on my olys?


 
I didn't find your exact models but most of the Oleo-Mac's in that displacement range run 2800-3100 minimum RPM and 12500-13500 maxium RPM. HTH


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Stephen, I got a Fast Tach the other day that anyone is welcome to use.



Thanks with that many saws more than one will be nice. I need to order one I just never get done buying chain.  



sawnami said:


> I didn't find your exact models but most of the Oleo-Mac's in that displacement range run 2800-3100 minimum RPM and 12500-13500 maxium RPM. HTH


 
Cool I been looking some of my saws up, hadn't search for his yet.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Dan am I good to use the tach, got a couple I want to check?


 
Of course. I need to see Sandy, (Not want, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange

I think she still has my scaffolding.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> I didn't find your exact models but most of the Oleo-Mac's in that displacement range run 2800-3100 minimum RPM and 12500-13500 maxium RPM. HTH


 
where you lookin?


----------



## Hedgerow

Got quiet in here...:msp_sleep:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just one week before the GTG. Where is every one at?


----------



## wendell

There's a GTG coming up?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wendall your comng aren't UUU.


----------



## wendell

I'm trying to find someone to split the cost. It would be at least $500 for gas if I bring the truck by myself. I may be a GTG ho but that is pushing it even for me. 

Plus, I figure if SS can't even drive down the block to show up, why should I? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Ultra lives up there somewhere:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> where you lookin?


 
Their website Oleo-Mac - Home page. Some of it is in Italian:msp_unsure:


----------



## wendell

Yes, he lives NW of me a couple hours.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took a few more smaller logs up to the site today. 

I made a sign (AS) for the turn off (north) at the store.

I also worked on the sign for the driveway, left turn at the two man. Both signs will be up early Saturday morning.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I took a few more smaller logs up to the site today.
> 
> I made a sign (AS) for the turn off (north) at the store.
> 
> I also worked on the sign for the driveway, left turn at the two man. Both signs will be up early Saturday morning.


 ok what is a two man


----------



## john taliaferro

atvguns said:


> ok what is a two man


 he has a lot to learn . this is gonna be fun , hint 68 lb .


----------



## atvguns

Are we talking two-man saw maybe? I can't see one of those setting by the road so people will now when to turn left.


----------



## john taliaferro

no i misunderstood ,wont be sitting bi the road . just run with the window down you ll find em .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yep the two man saw marks the last turn, and it will be very safe there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> he has a lot to learn . this is gonna be fun , hint 68 lb .


 
 Yes it will be a blast. You bringing that old 051? Man I like that saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If any member is coming in Friday or Friday night PM me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve I know you posted some thing about a menu I think it was what ever individual wanted. I am going to bring my wifes broccli salad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve I know you posted some thing about a menu I think it was what ever individual wanted. I am going to bring my wifes broccli salad.


 
Yep that will be great there is a fridge in the house up there.


----------



## sawnami

Bringing 3 dozen rolls from Lambert's Cafe in Ozark. Maybe Stumpy can throw them to us.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Would any one like me to get some of the bacon I brought last time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Would any one like me to get some of the bacon I brought last time.


 
Yep, it was good last time, even if I was late to breakfast last time.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Would any one like me to get some of the bacon I brought last time.


 
How you gonna do that? It all got ate up. Are you ate up?


----------



## RVALUE

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

:Eye::Eye:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What are you looking for? I'm out of rep till moning. :hmm3grin2orange: Are you still all in for this GTG?


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> What are you looking for? I'm out of rep till moning. :hmm3grin2orange: Are you still all in for this GTG?


 
I really hope so brother. Certain things have to happen for me to make this one. Second job on monday and tues has to be just right. The check hopefully wont bounce and it needs to rain on Friday. Other than that im in. Really looking forward to this for a long time. Cross your fingers.:msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I really hope so brother. Certain things have to happen for me to make this one. Second job on monday and tues has to be just right. The check hopefully wont bounce and it needs to rain on Friday. Other than that im in. Really looking forward to this for a long time. Cross your fingers.:msp_smile:


 
I will, times have been a little harder on all of us after this thread was started. I am hopeing for a nice turn out but will understand those that can't make it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is not a bribe but I have that book to pass off to you from the Christmas thread.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> This is not a bribe but I have that book to pass off to you from the Christmas thread.


 
I forgot all bout that. Well, i have to go now dont i???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I forgot all bout that. Well, i have to go now dont i???


 
It wasn't that good of a bribe, but my other new toys  are worth the drive. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpy are you still able to read the thread? Are you bringing Wiatt?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stumpy are you still able to read the thread? Are you bringing Wiatt?


 
He can only read the short posts, and the ones at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Freehand




----------



## warjohn

Big and I still planning on making it but we but we are driving my car so we are not bringing a lot of saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Big and I still planning on making it but we but we are driving my car so we are not bringing a lot of saws.


 
 I'll be happy to see both of you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What about Stihlverado? I haven't seen him around here in a while.


----------



## Lurch2

I'm still in unless something goes bad this week. No new toys for me though, been a slow winter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> I'm still in unless something goes bad this week. No new toys for me though, been a slow winter.


 
 Cool.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> What about Stihlverado? I haven't seens him around here in a while.


 
He hasn't posted since back in Jan.


----------



## atvguns

Any idea on how many women will be there the wife wants to know


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> He hasn't posted since back in Jan.


 
Thanks I hadn't looked. Maybe Les can get him back in the GTG, even if he isn't posting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Any idea on how many women will be there the wife wants to know


 
I haven't got that from members but reading the thread looks like 6 or so, bring her the wives had a good time at the last one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Any idea on how many women will be there the wife wants to know


 
I see saws in a box in your signature that funny and one of my favorite kind I got some like that.


----------



## atvguns

Them are dreams that I may never get done one is a old Mac that was my dads so it is top priority if I ever get time


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Same here. Just don't have time or money to fix them all.


----------



## Wolfcsm

For the count of better half's - MRS WolfCSM will be with me.

Should be up that way Thursday evening. Are you needing help on Friday with setup?

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> For the count of better half's - MRS WolfCSM will be with me.
> 
> Should be up that way Thursday evening. Are you needing help on Friday with setup?
> 
> Hal



Happy to see you posting, Yea and I could give you the grand tour and get someones approval for all that is already setup.



I'm sending a PM with Numbers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PM are a flying, this GTG is taking off.  I'll be off the net most of today catch you tonight.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

chris (wdfccf73) your in box is full. can't pm you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> chris (wdfccf73) your in box is full. can't pm you.


 
I'll try to resend to him tonight.



I talked to Stumpy on the phone he is still coming,  and thinks he is bringing Wiatt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been out in the shop fondling my handle. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5547303871/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5547303871_4603b0de66_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="MS460 full wrap" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5547303457/" title="MS460 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5092/5547303457_f84c7d0bf3_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="MS460 full wrap" /></a>

Here it is on the MS460, I got it in today.

I'm doing a little GTG Packing also.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5547306289/" title="Packing for the GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5025/5547306289_e936e4036f_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Packing for the GTG" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5547887242/" title="Packing for the GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5023/5547887242_69700576cf_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Packing for the GTG" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys post your packing pics as you get done, I like saw pics. 

Edit: Don't forget to pack the camera.


----------



## wendell

and video, too. We love video!

Also, make sure you get a good group shot, clearly labeled. I'm dying to see how stumpy Stumpy is.

(only cuz I see you lurking down there :msp_sneaky: )


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> and video, too. We love video!
> 
> Also, make sure you get a good group shot, clearly labeled. I'm dying to see how stumpy Stumpy is.
> 
> (only cuz I see you lurking down there :msp_sneaky: )


 
Stumpy can't post only read, he is not as stumpy as people think but he runs with it. :msp_smile:


----------



## Echo Kid

just got back from silver dollar city few minutes ago fired up my olympyk fired up first pull


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys post your packing pics as you get done, I like saw pics.
> 
> Edit: Don't forget to pack the camera.


 
That reminds me... My saws are disgusting...They've worked hard this year.:tire: Oh well, back to the shop for some cleaning...:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> just got back from silver dollar city few minutes ago fired up my olympyk fired up first pull


 
Are you on spring break now?


----------



## Echo Kid

ya finally, its a lot hotter in kansas than it is an missouri


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Echo Kid said:


> just got back from silver dollar city few minutes ago fired up my olympyk fired up first pull


 
been wonderin where you been.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That reminds me... My saws are disgusting...They've worked hard this year.:tire: Oh well, back to the shop for some cleaning...:monkey:


 
My saws will show up used dirty and dull.  OK one of them wont.


----------



## Echo Kid

guess gonna be guettin all our saws put in the truck and trailer still need to make some chains for my echo cs-400


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm thinkin bout bringin my 2nd 251B. got a sound i need some expert advice on. thinkin it might be a bearing but how would i know? already know it needs a carb job and an oiler rebuild but don't wanta do that if the bearings going out.


----------



## sawnami

Tammi has to work Saturday so she won't be making it to this one.

Got to try to finish up the 1-62 tomorrow and one of my EZ's lost fire yesterday while I was making final adjustments on it.:bang: Got 4 or 5 more that I don't think I'll have running in time.

I've got some of that type of fuel that causes arguments and name calling on the main forum:hmm3grin2orange:. I'll bring it if anyone is interested in trying it.


----------



## RVALUE

I thought this was the main forum.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Tammi has to work Saturday so she won't be making it to this one.
> 
> Got to try to finish up the 1-62 tomorrow and one of my EZ's lost fire yesterday while I was making final adjustments on it.:bang: Got 4 or 5 more that I don't think I'll have running in time.
> 
> I've got some of that type of fuel that causes arguments and name calling on the main forum:hmm3grin2orange:. I'll bring it if anyone is interested in trying it.



Sorry She has got to work this time.



RVALUE said:


> I thought this was the main forum.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is going to be a great GTG, I dreamed I got some of Jason's folding money. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Aw, Stephen's talkin' sheet with a home field advantage:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Aw, Stephen's talkin' sheet with a home field advantage:msp_rolleyes:


 
I thought that wood get you posting 

I have been trying to PM members, I guess members have 60 important PMs they can't delete. :bang:
If any members didn't git directions empty your PM box and then PM me.

Rope get back in the thread. I can't talk #### without you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok Rope i'm calling you out.


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> Aw, Stephen's talkin' sheet with a home field advantage:msp_rolleyes:


 
Yup... Your side of the log has a piece of fence in it!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange:


Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Your side of the log has a piece of fence in it!


 
:hmm3grin2orange: That or just hit every right side cutter with a hammer when He is eating lunch. :msp_tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got any idea who all's coming to gtg?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> got any idea who all's coming to gtg?


 
Yea its hard to trac not all members post very much.

Right now 22 members, give or take a couple not sure yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If we get all the saws in a tight enough group, I'm wanting to make a new avatar.


----------



## ropensaddle

The rope is not going to make it friends I'm having some troubles making bills pan out. Maybe next time I have a neighbor that wants the farm but I hate the thought of selling it. You guys be sure to have fun and take photo's I'm there in spirit if that is any constellation.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> The rope is not going to make it friends I'm having some troubles making bills pan out. Maybe next time I have a neighbor that wants the farm but I hate the thought of selling it. You guys be sure to have fun and take photo's I'm there in spirit if that is any constellation.


 
I wish you luck, and if anything changes I'v got a place for you to stay during the GTG.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ropensaddle said:


> The rope is not going to make it friends I'm having some troubles making bills pan out. Maybe next time I have a neighbor that wants the farm but I hate the thought of selling it. You guys be sure to have fun and take photo's I'm there in spirit if that is any constellation.


 
gonna miss out on meetin ya. blessings on your bills.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Tammi has to work Saturday so she won't be making it to this one.
> 
> Got to try to finish up the 1-62 tomorrow and one of my EZ's lost fire yesterday while I was making final adjustments on it.:bang: Got 4 or 5 more that I don't think I'll have running in time.
> 
> I've got some of that type of fuel that causes arguments and name calling on the main forum:hmm3grin2orange:. I'll bring it if anyone is interested in trying it.


 



What fuel would that be?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What fuel would that be?


 
Moonshine...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Moonshine...


 
Lets not waste it on the saws....


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Lets not waste it on the saws....


 
Good man.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Speaking of the expensive liquid. Sherry bought a bottle of the good stuff for Saturday night if anyone needs a shot to warm up, or even if your not cold. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

We'll git Stumpy with the ol' portland bag over the head trick.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:msp_biggrin: Man thats rough. :msp_biggrin:

Edit: and I Gotcha.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> :msp_biggrin: Man thats rough. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Edit: and I Gotcha.


 
And poor ole' stumpy can't even post a comeback... All he can do is read and stew...:computer2:


----------



## RVALUE

ropensaddle said:


> The rope is not going to make it friends I'm having some troubles making bills pan out. Maybe next time I have a neighbor that wants the farm but I hate the thought of selling it. You guys be sure to have fun and take photo's I'm there in spirit if that is any constellation.


 
My bills show up very fast. That's not my problem. (getting bills, ) 

However, ...........


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wish you luck, and if anything changes I'v got a place for you to stay during the GTG.


 
That would be a piece of dirt with grass on it. 


Or _weeds_..............:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Chad's real good people.......and an even better sport


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> Chad's real good people.......and an even better sport


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Oh, by the way, just put a 14" bar on the 210.... It's feelin' sporty!!! All 35 of those furious cc's...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Oh, by the way, just put a 14" bar on the 210.... It's feelin' sporty!!! All 35 of those furious cc's...


 
Sounds good, I like to have 3cc per bar inch most of my saws have it except the biggest 2.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sounds good, I like to have 3cc per bar inch most of my saws have it except the biggest 2.


 
I won't have anything over 20 Saturday. I'm bar challenged... Been lookin' for a 7900 to wear a 28, but to no avail......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I won't have anything over 20 Saturday. I'm bar challenged... Been lookin' for a 7900 to wear a 28, but to no avail......


 
I haven't came across one at a good deal yet, but will one of these days.

If you haven't ran one Warjohn and Big are coming to the GTG and they have a few Dolmar saws. 

Edit: Now I'm thinking Kennith also has one.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What fuel would that be?


 
This


----------



## atvguns

Anybody bringing a stock o44 so I can compare mine


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't came across one at a good deal yet, but will one of these days.
> 
> If you haven't ran one Warjohn and Big are coming to the GTG and they have a few Dolmar saws.
> 
> Edit: Now I'm thinking Kennith also has one.


 
Yes but mine are the makita version I have a 6401 and a 7901.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Anybody bringing a stock o44 so I can compare mine


 
I am thinking Freehand has one?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am thinking Freehand has one?


 
I think his is a stihl. Where do you get 'stocks'? Tractor Supply?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thats funny Dan. 


I am going to fire up both grills today, one hasn't been used in a long time. Here is to hoping they both work. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is anyone showing up got one of these 9010? I have been wanting to check one out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

no, but if you got one you're wanting to give away i'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am thinking Freehand has one?


 
I've a ms440......basically the same......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got both grills fired up, I also went and got both tanks refilled. Hank Hill says Hi.  

We are doing baked chicken, and grilled chicken, somthing about a ham can't remember what she said, and a briskett.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> This


 
Something tells me my 372 would like drinking this stuff...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is anyone showing up got one of these 9010? I have been wanting to check one out.


 
I will check with BIG and see if his is running right yet. If it is we will bring it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> I will check with BIG and see if his is running right yet. If it is we will bring it.


 
Cool I should have known you guys had one.


----------



## warjohn

BIG's saw is a 9000 it needs a coil but runs good until it gets hot. He is also bringing his 5100, 7900, 133, 143, 120 and KMS4.

I plan to bring my 2153, 2051, 520sp, 2077, 6401, 246, 359, 372xp. It's my car so I get to bring more saws. The rest will depend on room. I had to go out of town for a while for work so I did not get the 3120 running. i am a little bummed about that but oh well there will be more gtg's


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> BIG's saw is a 9000 it needs a coil but runs good until it gets hot. He is also bringing his 5100, 7900, 133, 143, 120 and KMS4.
> 
> I plan to bring my 2153, 2051, 520sp, 2077, 6401, 246, 359, 372xp. It's my car so I get to bring more saws. The rest will depend on room. I had to go out of town for a while for work so I did not get the 3120 running. i am a little bummed about that but oh well there will be more gtg's


 
Sounds like a nice lineup. There will be a 3120 there.

I can't wait to see you two, been a while. On the GTG we are carrying in Pizza so no one is cooking more time to runs saws so feel free to grab my saws up.

We will be cooking supper so a few people will be busy then, but will be tired of the saws by then.


----------



## warjohn

I am just looking forward to seeing evryone and meeting some new people. I am better at talking than running saws but I will probably fire a couple up.


----------



## Freehand

warjohn said:


> I am just looking forward to seeing evryone and meeting some new people. I am better at talking than running saws but I will probably fire a couple up.


 
Just our speed


----------



## Work Saw Collector

That is my favorite part. Well that and beating Freehand in the big saw class, :hmm3grin2orange: but this time I think he has something up his sleeve. He probably got one of those big blue bottles mounted on the side of the handle.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is my favorite part. Well that and beating Freehand in the big saw class, :hmm3grin2orange: but this time I think he has something up his sleeve. He probably got one of those big blue bottles mounted on the side of the handle.


 
LOL everybody figured out what chain to get after the first one.Lost my edge quick.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> LOL everybody figured out what chain to get after the first one.Lost my edge quick.:msp_biggrin:


 
Any time with John E is time well spent.


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> LOL everybody figured out what chain to get after the first one.Lost my edge quick.:msp_biggrin:


 
I think I'll just be observing this year... That and taking the ball peen to slabber's cutters...:waaaht:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

warjohn said:


> BIG's saw is a 9000 it needs a coil but runs good until it gets hot. He is also bringing his 5100, 7900, 133, 143, 120 and KMS4.
> 
> I plan to bring my 2153, 2051, 520sp, 2077, 6401, 246, 359, 372xp. It's my car so I get to bring more saws. The rest will depend on room. I had to go out of town for a while for work so I did not get the 3120 running. i am a little bummed about that but oh well there will be more gtg's


 
just in case you didn't see it. i posted this on the ebay/craigslist thread.

sachs-dolmar 133 - $75 - boise, id
Tools: Sachs Dolmar Chainsaw - Idaho, Boise


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This post is a trip down memory lane, good times. Not every GTG but some of them. I think you click play and then there is an icon four small arrows bottom right hand corner click it, then excape key brigs you back here that makes the pics big.

Freehandslabber GTG
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2F&set_id=72157622823173449&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2F&set_id=72157622823173449&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

Stumpy GTG
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2F&set_id=72157625110284187&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625110284187%2F&set_id=72157625110284187&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

Rvalue GTG
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625116185066%2F&set_id=72157625116185066&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

John T GTG
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157623310505303%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157623310505303%2F&set_id=72157623310505303&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157623310505303%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157623310505303%2F&set_id=72157623310505303&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

Teacherman's GTG
<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625210021354%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625210021354%2F&set_id=72157625210021354&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625210021354%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625210021354%2F&set_id=72157625210021354&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

This set is for this GTG as I upload pics it will update this post as well. So after the GTG come back to this post. I will repost this set as well.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2F&set_id=72157625686953756&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2F&set_id=72157625686953756&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

What a post that was.


----------



## logging22

Took a while to look at all the pics again. Really nice job on that WSC. Everybody pray for bad weather over here. Only way i get to go.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good stuff


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Took a while to look at all the pics again. Really nice job on that WSC. Everybody pray for bad weather over here. Only way i get to go.



Looks like you got a little rain coming friday night.



jerrycmorrow said:


> good stuff



Thanks.


----------



## Echo Kid

logging22 said:


> Took a while to look at all the pics again. Really nice job on that WSC. Everybody pray for bad weather over here. Only way i get to go.




I'll be prayin for ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone, out in the shops sharpening chain, taking air filters off, and leaning saws out a little more?


----------



## john taliaferro

Working to make money to fill both tanks so I can come to GTG .


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone, out in the shops sharpening chain, taking air filters off, and leaning saws out a little more?


 
My computer is broke. i only have access at work so I only get on during lunch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool just checking on everyone. 

Man I think the wife is overdoing the meal, :hmm3grin2orange: we should have plenty to eat.


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool just checking on everyone.
> 
> Man I think the wife is overdoing the meal, :hmm3grin2orange: we should have plenty to eat.


 
Us Kansas boys like food as much as saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The morning of the GTG I wont be on the net after 5am or so, going to get chores done early then off to the site.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> The morning of the GTG I wont be on the net after 5am or so, going to get chores done early then off to the site.


 
Anybody interested in doughnuts?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Anybody interested in doughnuts?


 
 Does a bear #### in the woods.  Everyone loves doughnuts, thats what I took to the Indiana GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Does a bear #### in the woods.  Everyone loves doughnuts, thats what I took to the Indiana GTG.


 
Then doughnuts it is...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Then doughnuts it is...


 
I'm out of rep will hit you when I can.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Stumpy... I see you lurking down there... :msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Hey Stump,I see ya too.Gonna try to be over there earlyish Sat. .


----------



## Wolfcsm

We are in West Siloam Springs. Best Western 

Is there anything needed for Saturday?

I am also looking for some mechanical expertise. The 880 refuses to start. Apparently I am not smart enough to get it running.

What is a good time to comp up on Friday? I can help with last minute prep if needed.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> We are in West Siloam Springs. Best Western
> 
> Is there anything needed for Saturday?
> 
> I am also looking for some mechanical expertise. The 880 refuses to start. Apparently I am not smart enough to get it running.
> 
> What is a good time to comp up on Friday? I can help with last minute prep if needed.
> 
> Hal


Anytime you want tomorrow. On the 880 have you tried priming pour a little down the carb? I have a tool for that tomorrow if you wish.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> We are in West Siloam Springs. Best Western
> 
> Is there anything needed for Saturday?
> 
> I am also looking for some mechanical expertise. The 880 refuses to start. Apparently I am not smart enough to get it running.
> 
> What is a good time to comp up on Friday? I can help with last minute prep if needed.
> 
> Hal



I can't wait to hear that thing pop.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Stump,I see ya too.Gonna try to be over there earlyish Sat. .


 
He said he was going to try to be early.


----------



## atvguns

Me and the wife will be there unless something major happens I am planning on bringing a large cooler of soda if anyone wants a certain kind send me a pm


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Me and the wife will be there unless something major happens I am planning on bringing a large cooler of soda if anyone wants a certain kid send me a pm


 
Whatever you bring will be great.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> Us Kansas boys like food as much as saws.


 
Oh Ya!!!!


----------



## wendell

I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread. I'm getting depressed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

leaving your way about 9;00 or 10:00 am Fridaybe there about 3:00 or 4:00 have to make a few stops.


----------



## atvguns

warjohn said:


> Us Kansas boys like food as much as saws.



Once you lay eyes on this MO boy it won't take you long to figure out that I ain't a picky eater


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Once you lay eyes on this MO boy it won't take you long to figure out that I ain't a picky eater


 
bet you ain't got nothin on us arkies. we are very picky. we pick everything.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> I think I need to unsubscribe from this thread. I'm getting depressed.



We will take some pics just for you. :hmm3grin2orange:



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> leaving your way about 9;00 or 10:00 am Fridaybe there about 3:00 or 4:00 have to make a few stops.


 
Sounds good call if you have any trouble.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The wife is planning a little supper for those here Friday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Do you need me to bring any thing?My nephew and I are coming friday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you need me to bring any thing?My nephew and I are coming friday.


 
No I think I'm good shape. thanks


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Between this thread, PMs and the phone this GTG just took off.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Between this thread, PMs and the phone this GTG just took off.


 
but is it gonna be there saturday?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> but is it gonna be there saturday?


 
Yep.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep.


 
Good thing, cause I just bought another saw...:msp_rolleyes: Shhhh... Slabber's in trouble now...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing, cause I just bought another saw...:msp_rolleyes: Shhhh... Slabber's in trouble now...:msp_tongue:


 
Does it model start with a 0?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Does it model start with a 0?


 
And end in flat top?


----------



## atvguns

Sound like the temp's will be low enough to really enjoy a fire


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Sound like the temp's will be low enough to really enjoy a fire


 
And we will have one, everytime I check the weather last couple days its different. Now they raised the rain to 50% But we got that covered as well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Sound like the temp's will be low enough to really enjoy a fire


 
What are the temp. going to be?


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What are the temp. going to be?


 mid 30's saturday night


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What are the temp. going to be?


 
They are saying 61 high.

10 Day Weather Forecast for Colcord, OK (74338) - weather.com


----------



## RVALUE

I sold my 'camper/gtg van/pos ' yesterday.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing, cause I just bought another saw...:msp_rolleyes: Shhhh... Slabber's in trouble now...:msp_tongue:


 
Just got back in from the shop.Saws got the full treatment.


IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!:misdoubt:


----------



## barneyrb

freehandslabber said:


> Just got back in from the shop.Saws got the full treatment.
> 
> 
> IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!:misdoubt:


 
Well, everyone have fun and I guess that I owe Freehand a dollar by forfeit. I can't be there and my 064 will not be able to defend its honor so I forfeit.

I'd rather owe you than beat you out of it.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Aw shucks Barney,at the last one nobody had a 64 to race.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Well, everyone have fun and I guess that I owe Freehand a dollar by forfeit. I can't be there and my 064 will not be able to defend its honor so I forfeit.
> 
> I'd rather owe you than beat you out of it.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
 Now thats funny, happy to see you posting check back in a couple days for the pics.


----------



## RVALUE

I just finished a grueling week. I am lucky to have stayed out of prison. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Now if the rain holds off long enough for my stain to cure on the deck. 

Then.................................?????????????????


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> Just got back in from the shop.Saws got the full treatment.
> 
> 
> IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!:misdoubt:


I haven't had time to do anything with my saws I just hope they will start


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> I haven't had time to do anything with my saws I just hope they will start


 
I'm with you there. I think I'll pull over about 1 mile before the GTG location and go through the 50 false starts that the XP1020 takes right now before it keeps running on it's own. 
Maybe I'd better make it 2 miles. I think I might be heard at a mile.:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have a couple saws like that. I have to prime them one time then they are good the rest of the day. 

I wish everyone a safe trip in tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Les there is a big glob of green on the radar headed your way, looks like it went around me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I will be in and out today but will come in and check PM once in a while.


----------



## teacherman

Guys, I am currently in Chicago, and will not be home till late tonight. I don't think I am up for another 250 miles right on the heels of a 600 mile trip home today. Sorry abot that, was looking forward to seeing you all again. Take care, be safe, have fun, post pics!


----------



## logging22

Sorry to hear that Teach. Alas, i too cant make this one. Sorry guys. I really was looking forward to this GTG. Maybe the next one if im lucky. Stay sharp and safe fellas. Lots of pics please.


----------



## john taliaferro

You both will be missed . Raining hard in Springfield .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i truly will miss meeting the "legends" that don't attend. but that's how it goes. first your money, then your clothes.

you guys be safe wherever you are.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'm with you there. I think I'll pull over about 1 mile before the GTG location and go through the 50 false starts that the XP1020 takes right now before it keeps running on it's own.
> Maybe I'd better make it 2 miles. I think I might be heard at a mile.:monkey:


 
If it's as loud as some of my old saws it might take 4 miles.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing, cause I just bought another saw...:msp_rolleyes: Shhhh... Slabber's in trouble now...:msp_tongue:


 
yeah i scored one on wednesday. don't act like the oiler is puttin out. may have to disassemble and clean on saturday. anyone got a 5/32 file? may not have time to get one. times arunnin short.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looking forward to seeing you Les sorry U won't be able to make it. Was looking forward to hanging around a real LOGGER. 

John I will miss the fellowship on the drive down. Safe driving!!


Well I'v got my saws loaded getting the not so important stuff loaded next. Will stop by my brothers an get some more saws from him and pick up my nephew and then heading south. Should be out of here about 9:30.Have to stop and get a new toy (tool) on the way. Every one have a safe trip.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The wife is putting some pies in the stove right now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah i scored one on wednesday. don't act like the oiler is puttin out. may have to disassemble and clean on saturday. anyone got a 5/32 file? may not have time to get one. times arunnin short.


 
I think I can do that file.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think I can do that file.


 
good deal. the chain is on its last leg and don't wanta put a new chain on it until the oiler is resolved. 

i'm prolly gonna get a semi-chisel but don't know the diff between the RM and PM/PMN. the bar says picco, does that mean i'm limited to PM/PMN? oh yeah, its my first stihl, 009, so i'm totally ignorant on these.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> good deal. the chain is on its last leg and don't wanta put a new chain on it until the oiler is resolved.
> 
> i'm prolly gonna get a semi-chisel but don't know the diff between the RM and PM/PMN. the bar says picco, does that mean i'm limited to PM/PMN? oh yeah, its my first stihl, 009, so i'm totally ignorant on these.


 
Boy I have no knowledge on the Picco chain.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Less than 24 hours.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I headed up there now will be back and check in later. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Does it model start with a 0?


 
Yes. But it's just something to run with the 40 cc saws. But it's a pretty little thing...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Boy I have no knowledge on the Picco chain.


 
If it's a 14" bar, I'll scrounge around the garage tonight and see what I got. May have a decent chain left over from the 017 days...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> If it's a 14" bar, I'll scrounge around the garage tonight and see what I got. May have a decent chain left over from the 017 days...


 
yeah, its a 14". that'd be way kool


----------



## atvguns

Well got the 036 ready to go the others will just have to come as they are dirty and dull. The pull rope on the xl wont' rewind.:msp_angry: I will just hold it on the wood and make saw noises with my mouth probably will cut just as fast as it does when running


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Well got the 036 ready to go the others will just have to come as they are dirty and dull. The pull rope on the xl wont' rewind.:msp_angry: I will just hold it on the wood and make saw noises with my mouth probably will cut just as fast as it does when running


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Now that there's funny... I don't care who you are...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm back for a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I met with Rvalue and WolfCSM at the site had a good visit  but never got around to starting a saw. :msp_biggrin: I did see Hal's 1030G


----------



## atvguns

Did you tell them to save some of the wood for tomarrow:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

Good luck with the GTG, everyone!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

AS sign is up, two man is up.  Pics later tonight.

Edit: the AS sign is a repable sign.


----------



## Freehand

SawTroll said:


> Good luck with the GTG, everyone!


 
We're gonna drag you kickin' and fussin' out of your hole in Norway an' bring you down to one of these things Brother Troll:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm hanging out at the site waiting on Kenneth  I'm off again


----------



## SawTroll

Where is Rope and SS? 





















Most likely in the "off topic", I guess......


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> We're gonna drag you kickin' and fussin' out of your hole in Norway an' bring you down to one of these things Brother Troll:msp_rolleyes:


 
Let's do it in the fall. It will be less digging him out of the snow. Come to think of it, it will be Les digging him out of the snow.:msp_smile:


----------



## sawnami

Here's your loading pic Stephen







Threw in my no-starting 011 after the pic. Thought atvguns and I could have a saw noise making contest.:hmm3grin2orange:

I'll bring my tinkering tools in case they're needed.

The XP1020 started on the 4th try tonight. I think it's giving me a false sense of security.


----------



## warjohn

Saws are ready to load but they are dirty and dull kinda how I like my women. We are leaving at 6 in the morning so we should get there a little after 10. If we aren't there by 11 we are lost


----------



## stihl sawing

SawTroll said:


> Where is Rope and SS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely in the "off topic", I guess......


We couldn't make it to this one ST, Rope has been busy and i have a lot to do tommorrow. Bad part is it's supposed to rain tommorrow and i pulled a muscle in my back. So i may not get nothing done. Sure would to see those guys again and meet the new ones.


----------



## bruceinks

I would sure love to be there! Just too much going on right now. Hopefully there'll be another one or two close enough this year. Looks like a great site and everybody should have a great time! See y'all next go 'round.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just Got in, have six so far.  I'm out for the night.


----------



## john taliaferro

warjohn dirty and dull . l likeem sharp and perty . SS you might as well swing by your gonna have to take so many pills ya couldn't work any way,besides its gonna rain you can't work in the rain:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

Got a little sleep. Loaded up and rolling out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Will be happy to see you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Gitting a little rain I could loose my internet so, I'll see everyone on the ground. 

Dan I got your message late last night thanks and I'll pay you for it today.


----------



## RVALUE

Wow! Payday!

(Now for the dancing girls.....)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

> Wolfcsm



Thanks but Dan picked it up so we are good.


----------



## RVALUE

Would a birdhunter be happy if we gave him one?


----------



## RVALUE

Its pouring at the GTG. How we gonna build a fire without a teacher? 

:monkey:


----------



## sawnami

Heading out.

Rain huh. So we're having a Pacific Northwest style GTG.:msp_tongue:

The cab of the Avalanche smells like a bakery. I promise that there will be some rolls left by the time that I get there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

Headed south


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cool I'm hungry already.


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys have a good time, I hope the rain clears out for you. Thought about coming up till i got up and tha old back was too sore. It's raining here so everything i had to do is cancelled.


----------



## logging22

Gonna be a wet one fellas. Have fun anyway. Pics later??:msp_w00t:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Have fun in the rain boys, Not gonna be able to make this one but looking forward to seeing some pics/vids of the event later. So be sure and post up a bunch. Happy Sawing!


----------



## john taliaferro

lumberjackchef said:


> Have fun in the rain boys, Not gonna be able to make this one but looking forward to seeing some pics/vids of the event later. So be sure and post up a bunch. Happy Sawing!


Hay hay iam lost at the Corner of 59 north and 20 east


----------



## john taliaferro

. I know can't follow simple dericton. Can't even spell it


----------



## purdyite

Missing another one--Thursday developed chest congestion, head cold...on the Mucinex now, sittin' in the house. Sorry for the indication that I would be there for Mr. Work Saw collector. I am sure these things are fun, and would love to get to one, rain or shine! So...I continue to look forward to meet all of you.


----------



## Wolfcsm

A great day!!!

Thank you all for a wonderful day.

Hal


----------



## deeker

Wish I could attend. 

Lots of great people from AS there.

But, events of the last month have messed up the entire schedule...now over a month behind.

Please tell my buddy eric_271 hello.

Post pics of all the festivities.

Kevin


----------



## MO-Iron

That was a GREAT place to hold a GTG and the site preparation was superb. 
I had a good time today, thanks Steve.

MO-Iron


----------



## teacherman

RVALUE said:


> Its pouring at the GTG. How we gonna build a fire without a teacher?
> 
> :monkey:


 
Did it quit raining? I hope so. I'm sorry I just had too much going on this week. I went up to visit bcorradi in the Arctic, then saw family in Chicago. Drove 2200 miles this week, which at $3.59 or more per gallon was a bit of a bite. Good to be home, but miss you guys.

I use a big weedburner to start wood that is totally soaked-- 15 minutes and the fire is roaring enough to burn wet asbestos. Well, almost.... 
Looking forward to seeing some pics!uttahere2:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Wolfcsm said:


> A great day!!!
> 
> Thank you all for a wonderful day.
> 
> Hal



I agree! A great day, alot of fun! Alot of saws there, somebody mentioned at one time they counted somewhere around 115. Good folks, good times!!
Enjoyable meeting the people behind the screen names, too! 
Worksawcollector wouldn't turn off the A/C, and the overhead fire suppression systems were set to "mist" most of the day, but nothing the fire couldn't take care of! 
RValue had a streak of bad luck with some hidden treasure inside some logs today. I predict he will be spending some quality time with a chain grinder very soon! If I were him, I don't think I'd stop at the casino on the way home......
Great time today, Thanks Steve!


----------



## RVALUE

I know how to get there. Follow the sparks............:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> I know how to get there. Follow the sparks............:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I quit hitting metal my husky has a built in detector


----------



## Freehand

Dan's Huskies have powerful magnets in them.


----------



## Lurch2

We're still sitting by the fire swapping lies. Think it might be warmer now.


----------



## SawTroll

Lurch2 said:


> We're still sitting by the fire swapping lies. Think it might be warmer now.


 
Did the rain stop?


----------



## warjohn

Thanks for a first class GTG Stephen. The site was set up great food was great and this was the best turnout of the three GTG"s I have been to. We missed all that could not make it.


----------



## Freehand

Very good stuff Stephen.The comradery on the wtf thread,the knowledge on the chainsaw forum, milling forum etc.,makes this site good.

The GTG's are what makes this site great,nothing else like it.Members on the fence about attending one should review the forthcoming pics and lament "why was I not there?":hmm3grin2orange:


Stay tuned for info on the fall '11 GTG:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

I posted the pics I took at the GTG in an album on my profile. I'm not very adept with manipulating pics on this site, so if anybody wants them elsewhere, feel free to do what you need to do with them. If you need me to send them somewhere, I'm willing to do that too, so let me know!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i totally enjoyed the gtg. so much so that i drove up and down wsc's road a couple a times before turning in. really good meetin all you guys. look forward to the next time.


----------



## RVALUE

Just remember, steel beats Husky!


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Just remember, steel beats Husky!


 
That's Steal..........just go buy a part:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Echo Kid

just got back 5 minutes ago after dropping off Alvie. Had a terrific time wont be able to eat supper tonight to full. Great meet:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: looking forward toward the next one.


----------



## Echo Kid

how do you start a thread


----------



## deeker

ropensaddle said:


> I quit hitting metal my husky has a built in detector


 
Well, you did get that right.

My metal detector is over 80% accurate.

My Stihl chainsaws....and Norwood....are 100% guarenteed to find any and all metal....and even the occasional insulator....ceramic.

Sure sounds funny when the bandsaw hits it.....and costs me about $35 each time.

Then the all too familiar "millers dance" and rant.


----------



## deeker

RVALUE said:


> Just remember, steel *eats* *Husky*!


 
There, I fixed it with some duct tape....which is a true friend of the huskie...


----------



## wendell

Musta been a mighty lame GTG. Not a single picture yet.


----------



## RVALUE

I doubt a metal detector would have found this metal. It was buried in when the tree was about 10 inches in diameter, and was 20 to 30 feet in the air. It was scarless to about 30 inches in diameter.

You have to be a good shot to get two in a row, 30 feet apart in the tree.

I'll bet someone has some pics of the trophy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm uploading pics right now but taking a while look tomorrow in this thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Arsawmechanic's Pics Link, Thanks.

Here is a few of them.


----------



## Freehand

There it is!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

*GTG thank you.*

I would ike to thank Steve and Sherry and Rod for hosting the GTG and being such great host. Enjoyed seeing Everyone that could make it that I met at the last GTG and meeting a lot of new people. Enjoyed running so many different saws. There was such a variaty. There was about evry brand there. Older saws made up a large part of this. Steve a big thanks for loaning me a bar so we could run The Stihl 041Gear drive that I picked up on the way down Friday. It turned out better than I expected. Hope U Got some pictures. As I am not a photgragher. The big saws wre fun to run thanks Hal (Stihl 880) and Wyatt (Husky3120). Those are both power houses. Now I have to decide which one I don't need. Don't need either one. But we all know how that goes. The best part was watching Stumpy's boys. I think they had the most Fun. Stumpy's going to have to get a second job and third job just to keep them in saws. 

Had a great time even though it was a bit damp.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawmechanic has some nice pics in that last link.

Here is big's Saw was a blast to see it and hear it run. 






Janson and the P62


----------



## Echo Kid

ya that sacs did run really good


----------



## logging22

Nice pics fellas. Glad everybody had a good time. Wish i could have been there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok Here is my Pics around 170 of them.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2F&set_id=72157625686953756&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2F&set_id=72157625686953756&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

We all had a great time, thanks to all the members that made it.
Thanks for all the nice saws. I got to see and run some nice saws.
I don't have a pic of the John Deere Did anyone get a shot of that very nice saw?

I have a bunch of thank you's to do and will post as I remember.
PinnaclePete for the box of stuff.
I want to thanks Kenneth for the Bacon. 
Member for the Donuts. 
John T for the milling class and the saw
Dan for the chain and use of some equipment.
More when I'm not so tired.
All members that donnated saws or parts for the give away pile.

Now I'm going to rest a little. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Someone counted 115 saws then John T showed with another five so we had around 120 nice saws.


----------



## john taliaferro

I got home at 3 ran highway 59 north to joplin what a nice road ,had bluffs hanging over the road and river on the other side .Great time thanks ,except the part about getting beat out racing stumpy KID


----------



## atvguns

I would like to give a big thank you to the host and his family for all the hard work they put into this.

THANK YOU WSC

guys I forgot to bring the camera to work with me so I won't get my pictures uploaded till tomorrow unless I can talk the wife into emailing them to me


----------



## stihl sawing

Looks like ya'll had a bunch there, Sure looked like a good time.


----------



## RVALUE

It takes a real sleuth to root out a hidden treasure this deep in the log. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


How come ARSawmechanic's pics don't show up? They say they are there????????


----------



## RVALUE

john taliaferro said:


> I got home at 3 ran highway 59 north to joplin what a nice road ,had bluffs hanging over the road and river on the other side .Great time thanks ,except the part about getting beat out racing stumpy KID


 
Are you saying 14 hours down, and 4 hours home????? Is there a learning curve here???????

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee

Looks like a blast. Had a bunch of people there also. Nice pictures guys.


----------



## Echo Kid

*Pictures*

great pictures WSC


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks Pinnacle Pete for the great door prizes!

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

You mean I missed the milling class I see how you guys are let a guy run off before the training starts:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> You mean I missed the milling class I see how you guys are let a guy run off before the training starts:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You and me both.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't have a pic of the John Deere Did anyone get a shot of that very nice saw?


 I got a video probably will be tomarrow when I get it uploaded


----------



## Freehand

Great pics Stephen.


----------



## RVALUE

ARS.... has good pics too, they are just camoed.


----------



## atvguns

Stephen trying to explain why his saw is so much faster


----------



## atvguns

trying to figure out flicker don't give up on me


----------



## atvguns




----------



## sawnami

Many thanks Stephen for hosting this GREAT GTG! I believe that everyone had a great time with great food and comradery. The efforts of you and your family are greatly appreciated. A better group of guys can't be found and the group just keeps getting bigger. 

I'll add some pics and a link to an album soon.


----------



## atvguns

well I can't get them to show in the post but here they are

gtg 2011


----------



## sawnami

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4956.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4956.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4970.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4970.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4979.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4979.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4983.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4983.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4987.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4987.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4990.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4990.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4991.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4991.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4993.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4993.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5013.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5032.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5032.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5033.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5033.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5042.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5042.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5050.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5050.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## atvguns

Finally something to cover up that mug





Stumpy jr (now stumpy stihl) trying to explain to dad that stihl is really a better saw:hmm3grin2orange: Congrats on the new saw StumpyStihl.





Steel beats Husky once again Rvalue found out hard way


----------



## sawnami

Here's a link to the rest

Oklahoma AR MO KS TX GTG March 2011 pictures by sawnami - Photobucket


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing said:


> Looks like ya'll had a bunch there, Sure looked like a good time.


 
I'm still trying to figure out how someone who lives just down the street couldn't bother to show up.

Thanks for all the pics, guys, keep 'em coming.


(except the ones with Stumpy :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## atvguns

Did these vids with my camera the sound is off a little 

[video=youtube;95vENy2ajyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95vENy2ajyg[/video]

[video=youtube;nDPdaIT3DEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDPdaIT3DEE[/video]

[video=youtube;x_szNZQ95EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_szNZQ95EE[/video]


----------



## ropensaddle

deeker said:


> There, I fixed it with some duct tape....which is a true friend of the huskie...


 
The stihl never would of made it to the steel:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

These Pics belong to atvguns.

Here they are in slide show.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2F61098444%40N03%2Fsets%2F72157626243693335%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2F61098444%40N03%2Fsets%2F72157626243693335%2F&set_id=72157626243693335&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2F61098444%40N03%2Fsets%2F72157626243693335%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2F61098444%40N03%2Fsets%2F72157626243693335%2F&set_id=72157626243693335&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

Thanks man nice Pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve you have some nice pics in that link,  I need to get a better camera.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5566454420/" title="gtg 171 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5566454420_2c7935c68e_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 171" /></a>
John's milling saw, it was faster than I thought it would be. 

The always poular bow saw.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5566030436/" title="gtg 132 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5566030436_c6bbb2d665_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 132" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5565369066/" title="gtg 014 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5057/5565369066_8691f9f564_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 014" /></a>
Lurch2's Wright I love hearing that thing run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I want you all to see Connor (spelling) Stumpy's boy, He was the biggest chainsaw fan at the GTG. :msp_thumbup:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5564784263/" title="gtg 009 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5564784263_11469c9fab_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 009" /></a>


----------



## atvguns

I think he cut more cookies than everyone else combined


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Many thanks Stephen for hosting this GREAT GTG! I believe that everyone had a great time with great food and comradery. The efforts of you and your family are greatly appreciated. A better group of guys can't be found and the group just keeps getting bigger.
> 
> I'll add some pics and a link to an album soon.


 
I plan on going on a diet.....


----------



## Lurch2

Many thanks to all who made the weekend possible. All fun no drama. Great pics too.


----------



## PinnaclePete

Looks and sounds like you guys had a great time despite the weather. Lots of sawdust flyin. Up until Wednesday, I had firm plans to be there, until the wife and teenager decided we needed to go to Memphis to "celebrate" the end of spring break.


----------



## Lurch2

We never did get everybody to stand still for a group pic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> We never did get everybody to stand still for a group pic.


 
No we didn't, we will try to remember that at the next one. :hmm3grin2orange: Then we will start cutting and forget.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is Freehand and pics of that 288 he got. 

I think Stump was afraid to sell it to a Stihl head. :hmm3grin2orange: I wouldn't have hurt that saw. :monkey:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> You and me both.


 
yeah. me too. when did this happen? right after i left i bet. i see how it is.


----------



## deeker

ropensaddle said:


> The stihl never would of made it to the steel:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Some peoples kids......

:msp_tongue: :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sup fellers??? 
My family had a blast. A big thanks too all of you that helped "stumpys boy" out. We created a monster.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like sawdust off the ol' tree. it was a real pleasure watchin them kids go at those rounds.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like sawdust off the ol' tree. it was a real pleasure watchin them kids go at those rounds.


 
I just started calling them the cookie monsters:msp_wink:
I think the little fellas cut more rounds then all of us combined!
Thanks again Stephen for putting on a great GTG! It was great meeting all the members in person. Just real good folks! Looking forward to the next one! I'll try and get some more pics and video soon just to pile on...


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup fellers???
> My family had a blast. A big thanks too all of you that helped "stumpys boy" out. We created a monster.


 
We might have made Stumpy's boy a Stihl boy! He was diggin' on that 210 Stumpy!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> We might have made Stumpy's boy a Stihl boy! He was diggin' on that 210 Stumpy!:msp_biggrin:


 
I hear ya, as long as he enjoys runnin & workin on em, I don't care what he runs or likes. And yes, he's already hintin around about a bigger saw. I've got a 2138 Jred I need to build fer him. 


Thanks to everybody that put up with my endless ramblings on Sat. I'd been up since 7:30 Fri morn. I was a bit spaced out. Maybee thats why Rvalue was actually making since


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I've got a 2138 Jred I need to build for him


 
have you tried the swap thread for the parts?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> have you tried the swap thread for the parts?


 
I think I got the parts, just haven't takin the time. It'll be a good project fer us to work on together. He's real sharp with mechanics so I might learn sumthin from him. 

Thanks again fer the 170, it made his day.

Sawnami, thanks fer keepin "Cookie Monster" entertained, he really enjoyed the races, and Hedgrows boy helped out with that too.

For future reference, if anybody wants to come to a GTG, bring the family especially the kids. Watching the next generation of sawfreaks was good fer the soul.


----------



## warjohn

As soon as I started unloading saws Stumy's boy was there asking if I needed any help. He was fun to have around. Great job Stumpy he looks like he is turning out to pretty good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's the first couple of pics. I think we got Brian running that SWEET 880 of Hal's. Then RValue's toasted chain and the "Big dog's" just sittin' together.




[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Here's the first couple of pics. I think we got Brian running that SWEET 880 of Hal's. Then RValue's toasted chain and the "Big dog's" just sittin' together.


 
Cool Pics man.


----------



## atvguns

[video=youtube;mdJ27arTcn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdJ27arTcn0[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now that is a cool saw.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that is a cool saw.


 super smooth too


----------



## atvguns

[video=youtube;DQU6EX5R8AM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQU6EX5R8AM[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

That was a strong runner.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool Pics man.


 
Thanks for fixing my mess Stephen. Oh and that was Jerry running the 880! I didn't look at it very good.:bang:


----------



## atvguns

*Some guys have all the luck glad you won this one WSC*

[video=youtube;LB3Stu1SXgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB3Stu1SXgg[/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for fixing my mess Stephen. Oh and that was Jerry running the 880! I didn't look at it very good.:bang:


 
and i got to say that was one mean saw; thanks for letting me run it hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> [video=youtube;LB3Stu1SXgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB3Stu1SXgg[/video]


 
 Thanks for the video. Jason, Wiatt, Steve I'm not sure who else ran it but it pulls well.


----------



## Freehand

Very unique big saw Stephen,it was a treat to run it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

I have atleast one more video I think. I have got them mixed up and have uploaded duplicates it is taking a long time, the problem is I can't tell which one is which until I get them on youtube.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> I have atleast one more video I think. I have got them mixed up and have uploaded duplicates it is taking a long time, the problem is I can't tell which one is which until I get them on youtube.


 
shoot. you doing good cuz. keep up da good work. at least you shot some pix. i brought my camera but never picked it up


----------



## Freehand

hedgerow said:


> here's the first couple of pics. I think we got brian running that sweet 880 of hal's. Then rvalue's toasted chain and the "big dog's" just sittin' together.



I'm embarrassed to see my lowly,ugly 660 in that frame


----------



## jerrycmorrow

freehandslabber said:


> I'm embarrassed to see my lowly,ugly 660 in that frame


 
looks like its listening real close to what the others are sayin though


----------



## atvguns

OK this is the last one I have. Just learning on the video part cut some to short didn't get some started on time will do better at the next GTG.

wish I had done more of them and more pics wasn't sure how many the little sd card would hold

I think maybe that is stumpys dolmar that freehand is running looks alot like a husky or johnsered

[video=youtube;9MXQMLPglX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MXQMLPglX4[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

It may be rough on the outside, but runs like a new one on the inside! I was impressed so much, I've added one to my list.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> OK this is the last one I have. Just learning on the video part cut some to short didn't get some started on time will do better at the next GTG.
> 
> wish I had done more of them and more pics wasn't sure how many the little sd card would hold
> 
> I think maybe that is stumpys dolmar that freehand is running looks alot like a husky or johnsered
> 
> [video=youtube;9MXQMLPglX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MXQMLPglX4[/video]


 
I think that was Jason's ported J'red.


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> I'm embarrassed to see my lowly,ugly 660 in that frame


 I know a guy that will take it off your hands if the price is right :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> I know a guy that will take it off your hands if the price is right :hmm3grin2orange:


 
how'd you know i wanted that saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey! I thought he was talking about me!:msp_tongue:
And I see you lurking down there Hal...
Loved the 880 experience!


----------



## Wolfcsm

Thought I would add a few that my wife took.

Hal

View attachment 177802
View attachment 177803
View attachment 177804
View attachment 177805
View attachment 177806


----------



## Wolfcsm

Some of the people

HalView attachment 177807
View attachment 177808
View attachment 177809
View attachment 177810
View attachment 177811


----------



## wendell

How about some names?!?


----------



## Wolfcsm

More of the folks attending.

HalView attachment 177812
View attachment 177814
View attachment 177815
View attachment 177816


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah that would be good. this was my first gtg and i'm sure i''m gonna insult someone by calling with the wrong name. just to cover that probability i ask in advance for forbearance from those of you i miscall. keep in mind that's how we OF's are. there, that's my line and i'm sticking to it. doesn't matter that's how i've always been, i hereby claim the OF reason.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> How about some names?!?


 
Jerry's the one in the yellow coat. There's 1. The Echo Kid is in camo sitting on the log. There's 2. Maybe Stephen can tag a few. My wife and I are the pair trying to crawl into the fire. 
Oh the last pic is Hal with RValue then Sawnami closest to farthest.


----------



## SawTroll

wendell said:


> How about some names?!?



I am missing that as well......:agree2:


----------



## RVALUE

Hal, RVALUE, Sawnami, Jerry Morrow (L to R)


----------



## RVALUE

Jerry Morrow, Mr. and Mrs. ATVGUNS


----------



## RVALUE

Lurch2, (barely visible) Warjohn (I think) Big Johnston, WeekendLumberjack


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpy, Freehand, Lurch2, Hedgerow Jr.


----------



## RVALUE

Rod (cameraman) Wkendlumberjack, Freehand, , Lurch, ARSawmechic, RVALUE Mrs. superworksawcollector


----------



## Echo Kid

great pictures guys


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'd have to say yer wife deserves the "super" tag given everything the two of ya did to put this together. come to think of it - you should change yer name to include "super" as well.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Wolfcsm said:


> More of the folks attending.
> 
> HalView attachment 177812
> View attachment 177814
> View attachment 177815
> View attachment 177816


 
stumpy jr., ?, rvalue, sawnami, echo kid

mrs. stumpy, bob, superworksawcollector, stumpy jr., swsc step mom(?)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys are nailing the names, I couldn't have named them all.


----------



## Hedgerow

This one should be wkndlumberjack / myself / and Freehand... What a cool saw...


----------



## Echo Kid

how do you start a thread ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Echo Kid said:


> how do you start a thread ?


 
Get back in the chainsaw forum then almost at the top is a Icon to start a new thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Big gray button says post new thread.


----------



## RVALUE

Of all the attendees, I had the hardest time getting along with the guy in the middle. Good thing he moderately behaved, or we would have had issues. If someone had to hit steel, I'm glad it was him.


----------



## Echo Kid

Work Saw Collector said:


> Get back in the chainsaw forum then almost at the top is a Icon to start a new thread.


 
Thanks would give rep but wont let me


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Of all the attendees, I had the hardest time getting along with the guy in the middle. Good thing he moderately behaved, or we would have had issues. If someone had to hit steel, I'm glad it was him.


 
Yea,he ornery too:big_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I think that was Jason's ported J'red.


 
Nope, that was my ported Dolmar 120si.


----------



## stihl sawing

Awesome pics Gentlemen, You had a great turnout. Way to go.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## teacherman

Wolfcsm said:


> Some of the people
> 
> HalView attachment 177807
> View attachment 177808
> View attachment 177809
> View attachment 177810
> View attachment 177811


 
Well, that is a gnarly looking crew for sure. Especially the middle pic, which must have been taken at an Obama rally. Yeah, that's it. Dang, I wish I had been there. Looks like y'all had a whole bunch of fun!


----------



## atvguns

MY feet got cold I had to do this  a few times


----------



## atvguns

Does everyone agree that the Kansas bunch won the loudest saw contest:msp_scared:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys are *nailing *the names, I couldn't have named them all.


 
Careful how you use that word Stephen. I bet RVALUE's saw just started quivering.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

sawnami said:


> Careful how you use that word Stephen. I bet RVALUE's saw just started quivering.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yup; just like stihl's do when they hear the name husky:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have two chainsaw bars that were left behind in the barn. I sent Warjohn a message haven't got a reply yet. Did anyone leave some bars?


----------



## John Ellison

Looks like a great GTG. I bet everybody had a ball. Sure hated to miss it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> Looks like a great GTG. I bet everybody had a ball. Sure hated to miss it.


 
Maybe we will catch you at the next one.


----------



## RVALUE

Stats:

One running saw
Two 'real' cuts
Two trashed chains, 

Cuts from 20 - 30 feet different in tree.

Two trophys.

:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Stats:
> 
> One running saw
> Two 'real' cuts
> Two trashed chains,
> 
> Cuts from 20 - 30 feet different in tree.
> 
> Two trophys.
> 
> :monkey:


You are the man, Dan.


----------



## RVALUE

The worst part was having to listen to people brag about how little they pay for cell phone service, with the same company I am with.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> The worst part was having to listen to people brag about how little they pay for cell phone service, with the same company I am with.


 
My bill is higher than I would like, for a phone that most times has no service.


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> The worst part was having to listen to people brag about how little they pay for cell phone service, with the same company I am with.


LOL, It wasn't hal's saw with the big bar that the chain got trashed on was it? If so... OUCH.


----------



## RVALUE

I am going to resolve to no longer be a spectator in these GTG's.

I will bring more tooling, and extra chains, and more saws. And I will start them prior to arriving. I will ...........:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Stats:
> 
> One running saw
> Two 'real' cuts
> Two trashed chains,
> 
> Cuts from 20 - 30 feet different in tree.
> 
> Two trophys.
> 
> :monkey:


 You hit two pieces's of steel dang i missed the second one


----------



## john taliaferro

Dan i had a rool of 3/8 50 in the truck i brought to get rid of . We could of made you another chain up so you could hit it in the middle . log looked like it fell off the truck at 60 mph should of taken pictures .but then they neaver said a word bout me putting the power head on the mill on the wrong side it got 1" deep for i gave up. Cutting this morning gotta rool ,have a good one . john t


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Have a good one John, we are getting rain here.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Nope, that was my ported Dolmar 120si.


 
Oops, I stand corrected! Stumpy? Did you even have a saw there that wasn't running like a champ? I was impressed by the husky projects you had. "I could lean on them"...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I am going to resolve to no longer be a spectator in these GTG's.
> 
> I will bring more tooling, and extra chains, and more saws. And I will start them prior to arriving. I will ...........:msp_w00t:


 
Dan is due to have the most trouble free GTG ever after everything he endured at this one. He's got the patience of Job...:hmm3grin2orange: And 2 very nice Shindaiwa's...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy? Did you even have a saw there that wasn't running like a champ? I was impressed by the husky projects you had. "I could lean on them"...:msp_biggrin:



I think Stumpy has been doing his homework when it comes to the porting. next thing ya know everyone will want a saw that is 
stumpyized or stumpyfied or something like that


----------



## wendell

I'm thinkin' that might not catch on.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I think Stumpy has been doing his homework when it comes to the porting. next thing ya know everyone will want a saw that is
> stumpyized or stumpyfied or something like that


 
After running a couple, Stumpy can put me down for a "Stump Broke" 395!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## ropensaddle

RVALUE said:


> The worst part was having to listen to people brag about how little they pay for cell phone service, with the same company I am with.


 
45 a month unlimited lol no contract either beat dat dot dot


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> 45 a month unlimited lol no contract either beat dat dot dot


 
Just a tad below 100.00 month and no service. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

$80.00 a month for two phones,contract,limited nationwide:msp_ohmy:


----------



## sunfish

Looks like y'all had a great time. 

Thanks to all for posting pics and vids!


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> I think Stumpy has been doing his homework when it comes to the porting. next thing ya know everyone will want a saw that is
> stumpyized or stumpyfied or something like that


 
Stump is a heck of a saw mechanic! I've run some of his Stumptified saws and they are strong. I need to pick his brain a bit before I start grinding on one of mine.


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> $80.00 a month for two phones,contract,limited nationwide:msp_ohmy:



we spend $120 a month  for 2 phones. of course she has to have unlimited texting and internet service I think we have 1500 minutes of talk time never go over that


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> After running a couple, Stumpy can put me down for a "Stump Broke" 395!!!:msp_wink:



I think he only trains the sheep to do that


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> we spend $120 a month  for 2 phones. of course she has to have unlimited texting and internet service I think we have 1500 minutes of talk time never go over that


 
Yes, wives must have unlimited everything... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just a tad below 100.00 month and no service. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
free information unlimited everything too web,text nation wide just makes sense to the rope

Service good as any lol no roaming no bs charges


----------



## Freehand

You gotta pm me that company and plan you got there Rope.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

freehandslabber said:


> You gotta pm me that company and plan you got there Rope.:msp_biggrin:


 
tried your pm is full buddy lol


----------



## Freehand

Aw sheet Rope lol.I cleared it out good this time.Gotta get Joot to quit sending me silly stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

freehandslabber said:


> You gotta pm me that company and plan you got there Rope.:msp_biggrin:


 
Like wise. If'n you don't mind.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ropensaddle said:


> free information unlimited everything too web,text nation wide just makes sense to the rope
> 
> Service good as any lol no roaming no bs charges


 
yeah. like to see that too. we get coverage every where cept the house with our current plan. the mountain blocks the signal. didn't used to with other carrier.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sunfish said:


> Stump is a heck of a saw mechanic! I've run some of his Stumptified saws and they are strong. I need to pick his brain a bit before I start grinding on one of mine.


 
I would have to agree with the above statement. I ran the 120 Dolmar, & I have to say that saw put the "Sack" in the Sachs Dolmar! I have already been eying the dremel over there on that side, & the "Wild Thang" on the other side of the garage..... Baby steps!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So who ended up with the donated 028 from Mo-Iron?  Just wondering how it turns out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

not me. i passed on a perfectly good homie xl ao. had a BAD case of brain fart. was mo iron in any of the pics?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> not me. i passed on a perfectly good homie xl ao. had a BAD case of brain fart. was mo iron in any of the pics?


 
I'll see if I can find a pic of him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> not me. i passed on a perfectly good homie xl ao. had a BAD case of brain fart. was mo iron in any of the pics?


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll see if I can find a pic of him.



Mo-Iron Mike I think.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5565629480/" title="gtg 067 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5026/5565629480_b82f7f220e.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="gtg 067" /></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Stump is a heck of a saw mechanic! I've run some of his Stumptified saws and they are strong. I need to pick his brain a bit before I start grinding on one of mine.


 
You should have came down, bunch of great guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

How about a pic of the Bacon Sunday morning.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5566037828/" title="gtg 135 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5566037828_5a9dd0b745_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 135" /></a>

I wounder how much Stihl had to pay to get there name in that shot.


----------



## BirdHunter

*Wsc gtg*

Looks& sounds as if you guys had a Great GTG.
Sorry I couldn't make it. Was building pasture fence to replace that destroyed by a wild fire early last week.

Hope to make the next one.

BirdHunter


----------



## Work Saw Collector

BirdHunter said:


> Looks& sounds as if you guys had a Great GTG.
> Sorry I couldn't make it. Was building pasture fence to replace that destroyed by a wild fire early last week.
> 
> Hope to make the next one.
> 
> BirdHunter


 
It was a great one real nice turn out, and a barn full of 120 saws to check out.


----------



## Freehand

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Did anyone get a pic of the two man in the tree, I forgot myself?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Oops wrong thread


 
I seen it, you could have left it was funny.


----------



## atvguns

Is the 2-man in working order I would like to try one out


----------



## ropensaddle

atvguns said:


> Is the 2-man in working order I would like to try one out


 
So your lookin to have a threesome with 2 men oh my


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did anyone get a pic of the two man in the tree, I forgot myself?


 


atvguns said:


> Is the 2-man in working order I would like to try one out


 


ropensaddle said:


> So your lookin to have a threesome with 2 men oh my



Well I said one but I guess since you are usually in a tree you want to join in too


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Its not a runner yet, I got another 2MG for parts as well. I just need to get around to working on it.


----------



## RVALUE

My saws take a few mechanics too.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Looks like you guys had a blast,, Too bad It would have been a 12 hour ride for me. Im planning on being at wiggs gtg, maybe a few of you all will be there.


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> How about a pic of the Bacon Sunday morning.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5566037828/" title="gtg 135 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5566037828_5a9dd0b745_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="gtg 135" /></a>
> 
> I wounder how much Stihl had to pay to get there name in that shot.


 
Check must be in the mail. Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Lurch2

ropensaddle said:


> free information unlimited everything too web,text nation wide just makes sense to the rope
> 
> Service good as any lol no roaming no bs charges


 
Is that the two cans and a string plan?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> My saws take a few mechanics too.


 
Send me that Stihl and give me 2 weeks with it...:msp_sneaky: Oh, and an expense account!:hmm3grin2orange: Of course if Freehand didn't drink all it's gas, it would have run better...


----------



## Freehand

I've got that trio of 034's lined up on my bench as we speak.They're currently being diagnosed whilst their carbs agitate in mah cleaner.


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> I've got that trio of 034's lined up on my bench as we speak.They're currently being diagnosed whilst their carbs agitate in mah cleaner.


 
Sweet... Too good a' saws to not be in Dan's stable! They're in good hands!


----------



## Freehand

Did ARSawmechanic start a thread on his Echo Twin?


When did we lose sticky status Stephen?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Did ARSawmechanic start a thread on his Echo Twin?
> 
> 
> When did we lose sticky status Stephen?


 
I asked them to take it off yesterday, I'll keep it on top anyway. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'd like to see a twin thread myself.


----------



## little possum

Thanks for sharing the pics, Id like to make it out there one day to meet some of yall!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Pic repost*

The pics start on Page 106 here is some links to most of them. 

Ok Here is my Pics around 170 of them.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2F&set_id=72157625686953756&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625686953756%2F&set_id=72157625686953756&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>





atvguns said:


> well I can't get them to show in the post but here they are
> 
> gtg 2011


 


sawnami said:


> Here's a link to the rest
> 
> Oklahoma AR MO KS TX GTG March 2011 pictures by sawnami - Photobucket


----------



## RVALUE

little possum said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, Id like to make it out there one day to meet some of yall!


 
I'm with you. I'd like to meet _some_ of them.......... That one dude, .............


----------



## RVALUE

john taliaferro said:


> Dan i had a rool of 3/8 50 in the truck i brought to get rid of . We could of made you another chain up so you could hit it in the middle . log looked like it fell off the truck at 60 mph should of taken pictures .but then they neaver said a word bout me putting the power head on the mill on the wrong side it got 1" deep for i gave up. Cutting this morning gotta rool ,have a good one . john t


 
I don't know what is worse. Smokin' chain or sightseeing during the gtg??????????


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

Bijohnston won the 028. It is his first stihl. We were told it has an air leak so not sure when he will get around to working on it. We have to start getting our concession trailer ready for this spring.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Bijohnston won the 028. It is his first stihl. We were told it has an air leak so not sure when he will get around to working on it. We have to start getting our concession trailer ready for this spring.


 
Thanks I hope he gets it going.

So Ward was those bars that got left here yours or bigs?


----------



## little possum

Trying to work out another trip that way to chase some ducks this winter. Might have to see if we pick a spot close to any of yall.


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Trying to work out another trip that way to chase some ducks this winter. Might have to see if we pick a spot close to any of yall.


 
Got ducks on the pond if that helps...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

little possum said:


> Trying to work out another trip that way to chase some ducks this winter. Might have to see if we pick a spot close to any of yall.


 
Just send a PM when your coming in.


----------



## warjohn

I think they are mine. Big said he got all our bars but it looks like he left a couple. Would it be possible to post a pic of them. I don't want to claim them if they aren't mine.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ward The two bars in red circle. I sent a PM few few days ago. I would be happy to mail them to you, or hold for the next GTG just holler at me. I'm just happy to find the owner.

I found them in the same spot they are in in this pic.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5575779360/" title="Warjohn by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5133/5575779360_116acc2672_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Warjohn"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks fer the compliments on the saws I built. 
We got Cookie Monsters ms170 muffmodded & tuned up. She's cuttin pretty good now.
Also got the 024 runnin thatr I got at Dans GTG. Plan on porting it & throwin it in the give away pile at the next GTG.

Just to clear things up on my Porting abilties, I just get lucky. My 288 may be gittin tore back down, that BB372 I brought will out pull it with a 30" bar. Got real lucky on the Dolmar!!


----------



## Freehand

That Dolmar was nice Chad.I'm sniffing around at options to high top kit that 288:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> That Dolmar was nice Chad.I'm sniffing around at options to high top kit that 288:msp_rolleyes:


 
Thanks buddy, I hope that 288 does good fer ya. They look sweet with the hightop.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks fer the compliments on the saws I built.
> We got Cookie Monsters ms170 muffmodded & tuned up. She's cuttin pretty good now.
> Also got the 024 runnin thatr I got at Dans GTG. Plan on porting it & throwin it in the give away pile at the next GTG.
> 
> Just to clear things up on my Porting abilties, I just get lucky. My 288 may be gittin tore back down, that BB372 I brought will out pull it with a 30" bar. Got real lucky on the Dolmar!!


 


What size spike will it cut?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> What size spike will it cut?


 
Sorry fer the bad liuck Dan, we'll run em next time


----------



## Freehand

At least a forty penny saw.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry fer the bad liuck Dan, we'll run em next time


 
Bad luck? Are you crazy????? No blown cylinders, No blown tires, No bent bars, No bump on the head, No non-payments, no blood, 

Heck, A GREAT day!


----------



## warjohn

If you can hold on to them for now that would be great. I think I can live without them until the next GTG.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

freehandslabber said:


> Did ARSawmechanic start a thread on his Echo Twin?
> 
> 
> When did we lose sticky status Stephen?


 
I haven't done any threading on that saw since the thread where I was asking about it before I bought it. 
I did see ATVguns posted his video of it, I'll be sure to add it in. Good job, & thank you to him for that! I'll have to see about sending a bit of rep his way, now that I'm thinking of it!
I'll get around to it soon, I hope. Its been a nasty week so far. Went to grandmothers funeral on Monday, then my 6 week old had to be airlifted to Little Rock Children's Hospital last night with complications of RSV virus. 
But, Grandma is in a better place now, she is missed, but her suffering here is done.
The baby has improved greatly today. She'll be back to her old diaper filling & keeping mom & dad awake all night routine in no time!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Sorry to hear about the loss of your Grandmother.

Glad to hear that your daughter is improving. Will be praying for her recovery.


----------



## ropensaddle

I am sorry to hear of your loss Arsawmechanic prayer sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> :


 
Sorry about the week your having.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm sorry bout your week so far. i agree that grannie is in a better place and believe the baby will proceed to make your nights sleepless. hang in there, better times a comin.


----------



## atvguns

Sorry to hear about your loss hope the daughter get's well soon


----------



## PinnaclePete

ARsawMechanic said:


> then my 6 week old had to be airlifted to Little Rock Children's Hospital last night with complications of RSV virus. The baby has improved greatly today. She'll be back to her old diaper filling & keeping mom & dad awake all night routine in no time!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
IF you need a break and a cup of coffee, the store is only 4 miles away. Prayers and condolences.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PinnaclePete said:


> IF you need a break and a cup of coffee, the store is only 4 miles away. Prayers and condolences.


 
Your a super guy, cool post.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Your a super guy, cool post.


 
I thought he was a JRed guy.......


----------



## Freehand

One of them 034's woke up and started breathing fire Mr. Dan.

Turns out the one we were foolin' with had a smoked clutch side bearing.Leaking like a sieve.Jury's still out on the third.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> One of them 034's woke up and started breathing fire Mr. Dan.
> 
> Turns out the one we were foolin' with had a smoked clutch side bearing.Leaking like a sieve.Jury's still out on the third.


 
I have a 066 like that bad bearing and seal clutch side it would start but couldn't get it adjusted to run. :bang:


----------



## Freehand

Yup,if the fuel line and intake boot is good,and you've gotta back the low needle way out on a known good carb,there's usually a leak where you don't want it.


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> Yup,if the fuel line and intake boot is good,and you've gotta back the low needle way out on a known good carb,there's usually a leak where you don't want it.


 
I'm just glad to hear one of them is "ALIVE"!!! Now, just how far ya gonna go with it???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I'm just glad to hear one of them is "ALIVE"!!! Now, just how far ya gonna go with it???:msp_sneaky:


 
If you go that far with it, put it outside in the rain when you're done. That way if I ever get it back, it will be clean.


----------



## Freehand

Well,the exhaust port grew and the muffler got a few extra holes in it.:look_down:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ARsawMechanic said:


> I haven't done any threading on that saw since the thread where I was asking about it before I bought it.
> I did see ATVguns posted his video of it, I'll be sure to add it in. Good job, & thank you to him for that! I'll have to see about sending a bit of rep his way, now that I'm thinking of it!
> I'll get around to it soon, I hope. Its been a nasty week so far. Went to grandmothers funeral on Monday, then my 6 week old had to be airlifted to Little Rock Children's Hospital last night with complications of RSV virus.
> But, Grandma is in a better place now, she is missed, but her suffering here is done.
> The baby has improved greatly today. She'll be back to her old diaper filling & keeping mom & dad awake all night routine in no time!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Man you have had a rough week. Glad your daughter is doing better. May God be with you and your family.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

arsawmechanic, look what your saws sister is going for.

Echo CST-610EVL Chainsaw hardly used - eBay (item 250795113894 end time Apr-03-11 08:49:29 PDT)


----------



## Freehand

WOW,he's not even listed it as a rare twin.Like he was chunking a wild thang up for bid.lol


----------



## RVALUE

That is a $ 1000 toy.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

over on the ebay thread guy said he coulda had it for $275 on craigslist. snoozed, loozed


----------



## RVALUE

A friend of mine told me years ago he had a two cylinder Echo, I thought he was mistaken by "two stroke". He was prone to be wrong. Probably sold it for $ 50.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> A friend of mine told me years ago he had a two cylinder Echo, I thought he was mistaken by "two stroke". He was prone to be wrong. Probably sold it for $ 50.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
just to make you feel better i'll agree that he was prolly wrong.


----------



## atvguns

Hey arsawmechanic I will double your money on the johndeere :msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Hey arsawmechanic I will double your money on the johndeere :msp_wink:


 
It's not nice to brag about your wealth.......


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> It's not nice to brag about your wealth.......


 I just figured if I could by it and double his money they I could sell it and quadruple my money


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I just figured if I could by it and double his money they I could sell it and quadruple my money


 
Do you have one of those infomercials on tv? Make millions from nothing?

:monkey:


----------



## PinnaclePete

RVALUE said:


> I thought he was a JRed guy.......


 
Sometimes I feel like a Jonsevarna, sometimes a Huskered.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> Do you have one of those infomercials on tv? Make millions from nothing?
> 
> :monkey:


Yeah, Like the Bozo that has all the big chested women around him all the time trying to sell his good for nothing books.lol Don't even remember his name.


----------



## ropensaddle

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, Like the Bozo that has all the big chested women around him all the time trying to sell his good for nothing books.lol Don't even remember his name.


 
But you sent 49.99 to him lol


----------



## stihl sawing

ropensaddle said:


> But you sent 49.99 to him lol


Never got a book either.


----------



## J.W Younger

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah, Like the Bozo that has all the big chested women around him all the time trying to sell his good for nothing books.lol Don't even remember his name.


 Yeah,dem massive mams had the same effect on me.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Do you have one of those infomercials on tv? Make millions from nothing?
> 
> :monkey:


 How did you know


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> Never got a book either.


 
You didn't miss anything wasn't any pictures in the whole thing I lost interest real fast :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

jerrycmorrow said:


> arsawmechanic, look what your saws sister is going for.
> 
> Echo CST-610EVL Chainsaw hardly used - eBay (item 250795113894 end time Apr-03-11 08:49:29 PDT)


 
Up over a thousand.I'm afraid it's getting shilled,look at this bid history with the zero bidder nibbling it up with two days to go...:monkey:


eBay.com Item Bid History


----------



## atvguns

freehandslabber said:


> Up over a thousand.I'm afraid it's getting shilled,look at this bid history with the zero bidder nibbling it up with two days to go...:monkey:
> 
> 
> eBay.com Item Bid History


 I believe you are right even the other bidder only has one feedback
all the bidders with a lot of feedback stopped bidding below 500


----------



## Hedgerow

Ebay kind makes my stomach churn... Don't know why...:spam:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ebay kind makes my stomach churn... Don't know why...:spam:


 
Me too on saws, but do get a few parts on there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too on saws, but do get a few parts on there.


 
Same here, but still haunt the local shop if I can. I'll even pay a little more since I know it's going to the ole' boy in the back...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Ebay kind makes my stomach churn... Don't know why...:spam:


spicy chilli does that to mine


----------



## Freehand

j***j( 35) US $1,295.00	
Apr-01-11 13:28:21 PDT


----------



## atvguns

j***j want's it bad


----------



## atvguns

The engine is sought after for RC airplanes that may be why it is bringing so much


----------



## logging22

Sup fellas?


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas?


 Howdy logging22 did you survive another week


----------



## RVALUE

I am going to attempt to go work on a trout pond, today. Need some trout!

May head north Monday......

Have way too many saws to work on. (Sentence fragment?)

Need to work on my saws. I have way too many. :idiot:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I am going to attempt to go work on a trout pond, today. Need some trout!
> 
> May head north Monday......
> 
> Have way too many saws to work on. (Sentence fragment?)
> 
> Need to work on my saws. I have way too many. :idiot:


 


Good luck on your fishing trip. I think?


----------



## RVALUE

Been patching busted copper water lines all afternoon. Just got em done, I hope. 

I am damming and digging on the crick up from the ponds, they are spring fed, and would raise trout.

Tomorrow it is try and get the dozer started. (If it is still there!)

I haven't really been here since the GTG. And it shows.


----------



## atvguns

So we are eating trout at the next GTG


----------



## RVALUE

You have to show up first..... I am nearly in your neighborhood. Be in Mtn Home monday, Then maybe off to Springfield. Who knows?

Sure got too much work to do here. DEPRESSING!

I guess if it was easy, women and children would be doing it.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> You have to show up first..... I am nearly in your neighborhood. Be in Mtn Home monday, Then maybe off to Springfield. Who knows?
> 
> Sure got too much work to do here. DEPRESSING!
> 
> I guess if it was easy, women and children would be doing it.


 you just holler fishfry and I will come a running:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> arsawmechanic, look what your saws sister is going for.
> I saw that. 1295 last time I checked. People are crazy. Or stupid, I'm not sure which. I think there is some shilling going on in that race too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey arsawmechanic I will double your money on the johndeere :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll bet you would!! My wife spotted that 610 auction going on. Asked why it looked so much like that "Green saw in the garage". Told her I didn't have any idea, but they were different brands! She'd have that thing listed in a heartbeat!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay kind makes my stomach churn... Don't know why...:spam:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a long saved search list on there. But I have seen some serious junk selling for some serious money all winter! Makes you wonder sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just holler fishfry and I will come a running:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a bowl of tartar sauce, & a napkin tucked into the shirt!!
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers & kind words! The baby was released Thursday afternoon, & true to form, not much sleep to be had in the house since! She is doing much better, just about the equivalent of a cold now, just congestion & cough.
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

Glad to hear the girl is doing good and if it makes you feel anybetter my oldest daughter didn't sleep for the first three months of her life:msp_scared: now at the age of 13 you can't hardly get her out of bed of the mornings


----------



## RVALUE

It's the beginning of another grueling day here in paradise. 

Glad your young-uns are OK.  

Mine hasn't decided to go to bed yet, tonite. But he'll make up for it tomorrow when there is something to do.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> It's the beginning of another grueling day here in paradise.
> 
> Glad your young-uns are OK.
> 
> Mine hasn't decided to go to bed yet, tonite. But he'll make up for it tomorrow when there is something to do.


 
Don't feel alone. I remember when I was that age up till all hours Dad still had me up working. The dairy cows where still on a time table. Before daylight till after dark most days.


----------



## Echo Kid

i go to bed at 9 to 10:30 and get up at 6:30 during wkdays


----------



## RVALUE

Trout pond is built, though not how I want it. It is only 3 feet deep now. Maybe another day.

Supposed to rain tonite, that will be a test.

Got some weeds sprayed, roads built, trees pushed out, saw a 2 1/2 to 3 foot fish in the lake. LOTS of bluegill, a couple 4 pound bass, but didn't see any crappie that I just put in. 

Off on an adventure tomorrow.


----------



## Echo Kid

where is a good place to find sachs 112 parts


----------



## Freehand

Cuttinscott is a member here that has always helped out members with vintage Dolmar parts.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Echo Kid said:


> where is a good place to find sachs 112 parts


 
A few parts can apparently still be ordered by Dolmar dealers. I ordered an air filter for a 112 last week from a local dealer that swears he can still get them. And there is Feebay. 
What parts are you looking for?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Trout pond is built, though not how I want it. It is only 3 feet deep now. Maybe another day.
> 
> Supposed to rain tonite, that will be a test.
> 
> Got some weeds sprayed, roads built, trees pushed out, saw a 2 1/2 to 3 foot fish in the lake. LOTS of bluegill, a couple 4 pound bass, but didn't see any crappie that I just put in.
> 
> Off on an adventure tomorrow.


 
I'm thinkin that 2 1/2 foot fish ate your crappie... Better get him out of there Dan...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I check in on the thread once in a while. I have been in bed for 3 days so far not getting any better, might have to go to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys I check in on the thread once in a while. I have been in bed for 3 days so far not getting any better, might have to go to the doctor tomorrow.


 
wondered where you was. if you got what i had just git on up and go to the doc. i just got out of bed since last wed-thurdsay. had brinchitis. lot of dry, hacking cough that when something came up you could use it for glue. chest hurt bad. mostly just felt tired and miserable. i get this annually so i went to the doc right when symptons showed up. she presecribed some cough suppressants and antibiotics. i felt better on wednesday so decided to get some work done. bad idea, caused me to really relapse and really feel like sheet. you may just have to spring for the doc visit. really sucked missing the pretty weather the last part of the week. got to get better for spring. c'mon, real men, go to the doc. at least, when they're sick and tired of being sick and tired. hope you get well quick.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup, make the call... :bang: Hope you get to feelin better guys...


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys I check in on the thread once in a while. I have been in bed for 3 days so far not getting any better, might have to go to the doctor tomorrow.


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> wondered where you was. if you got what i had just git on up and go to the doc. i just got out of bed since last wed-thurdsay. had brinchitis. lot of dry, hacking cough that when something came up you could use it for glue. chest hurt bad. mostly just felt tired and miserable. i get this annually so i went to the doc right when symptons showed up. she presecribed some cough suppressants and antibiotics. i felt better on wednesday so decided to get some work done. bad idea, caused me to really relapse and really feel like sheet. you may just have to spring for the doc visit. really sucked missing the pretty weather the last part of the week. got to get better for spring. c'mon, real men, go to the doc. at least, when they're sick and tired of being sick and tired. hope you get well quick.


 Sounds like that rainy day GTG didn't do you guys any good hope everyone gets to felling better


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Sounds like that rainy day GTG didn't do you guys any good hope everyone gets to felling better


 
That or the sleeping arrangements...........:monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> That or the sleeping arrangements...........:monkey:


 
Now that wasn't very nice picking on the ill.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> That or the sleeping arrangements...........:monkey:


Are you still upset because stumpy backed out on the snuggle time with you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Are you still upset because stumpy backed out on the snuggle time with you.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Freehand

aw,snap.


----------



## RVALUE

Not me, I'm no bird of a feather...........


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Another twin cylinder Echo hit Feebay today. It looks more used than the last one did. Wonder if it'll clear the thousand mark like that last one did? 
Echo CST-610EVL Chainsaw NO RESERVE - eBay (item 220764472671 end time Apr-10-11 17:31:31 PDT)


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Another twin cylinder Echo hit Feebay today. It looks more used than the last one did. Wonder if it'll clear the thousand mark like that last one did?
> Echo CST-610EVL Chainsaw NO RESERVE - eBay (item 220764472671 end time Apr-10-11 17:31:31 PDT)


 Added to my watch list we will know in a few days I am still wondering if the last one was ligit


----------



## Hedgerow

It's quiet in here... Too quiet.... Bump...


----------



## Freehand

ARsawMechanic said:


> Another twin cylinder Echo hit Feebay today. It looks more used than the last one did. Wonder if it'll clear the thousand mark like that last one did?
> Echo CST-610EVL Chainsaw NO RESERVE - eBay (item 220764472671 end time Apr-10-11 17:31:31 PDT)


 
That seller sure has a lot of negs,I looked through his history and it didn't seem like he was unreasonable. Ebay is a dangerous way to make a living.

But yet again I have to wonder why the words "twin cylinder" are not in the title or description.I would have it all through the listing.Just some vague reference to it being "rare."


----------



## Hedgerow

Maybe he figured the extra chain would make it valuable enough... You got that 034 singin' yet?


----------



## Freehand

One's running strong and I may get another going without buying any parts.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> One's running strong and I may get another going without buying any parts.:msp_ohmy:


 
Nice! I'm working on something special for ya to try out at the next GTG... Hope it turns out well... If not, you'll never see it and we'll never speak of it again...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

freehandslabber said:


> One's running strong and I may get another going without buying any parts.:msp_ohmy:


 
No parts sound good. Those are the ones I like.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

freehandslabber said:


> That seller sure has a lot of negs,I looked through his history and it didn't seem like he was unreasonable. Ebay is a dangerous way to make a living.
> 
> But yet again I have to wonder why the words "twin cylinder" are not in the title or description.I would have it all through the listing.Just some vague reference to it being "rare."


 
Ya know, I didn't even realize it, but your right. I would have smeared "TWIN CYLINDER" & "RARE" all over that listing, but there wasn't any of it. Maybe he doesn't know what he's got...


----------



## sawnami

Hey Dan, you need to do a mail box dump


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic, do you know who made John Deere's larger saws 10 years ago?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> ARsawMechanic, do you know who made John Deere's larger saws 10 years ago?


 
I wish he'd answer... Something tells me it's a loaded question...:taped:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Nice! I'm working on something special for ya to try out at the next GTG... Hope it turns out well... If not, you'll never see it and we'll never speak of it again...


 

That's what happens when you get old and a big belly.


----------



## RVALUE

On Monday, whilst I was away. UPS brought me something. And today my WIFE remembered to tell me about it . She had already put it out of sight, never to be seen again. I'll open tomorrow and maybe post a pic.


----------



## RVALUE

And in keeping with my new "me", it isn't a _stihl_.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Hey Dan, you need to do a mail box dump


 
Do you stand on your tip toes to do that? My neighbors may not appreciate that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> ARsawMechanic, do you know who made John Deere's larger saws 10 years ago?


 
define larger.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Do you stand on your tip toes to do that? My neighbors may not appreciate that.


 
Now that's funny right there... Remind me to never leave anything in Dan's mailbox...:fart:


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> define larger.



Here ya go

larger - (large or big relative to something else)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Here ya go
> 
> larger - (large or big relative to something else)


 
 Now I don't feel inadequate. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Where is everybody?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> ARsawMechanic, do you know who made John Deere's larger saws 10 years ago?


 
Ok, ok, ok. I'll bite. 
Hmmmmm. Echo? Effco? Homelite? 
I think they were the 3 main manufacturers that JD used, but I am far from a John Deere expert. What I can see is that Echo seemed to be the "Manufacturer of choice" with them for many years.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> Where is everybody?


 
Shhhh. You'll wake them up!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> I wish he'd answer... Something tells me it's a loaded question...:taped:


 
I took the bait.....now, I'm just waiting for the hookset to yank me off my feet! :hmm3grin2orange:
Maybe he's going to post some pics of a rare find he made...


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> Where is everybody?


 
Hint: Your GTG is over! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Naw, I wouldn't do that do that to you. You might not let me play with your 66SV at the next GTG.:monkey: 
I talked to a guy the other day that had a John Deere in storage that he was willing to part with but he didn't know what model it was. He said he bought it about 10 years ago for around $600 and it came with a 20" or 21" bar. Sounds like a lot of money for 10 years ago. He may be pulling my leg.


----------



## Freehand

When Dull made a funny.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> Naw, I wouldn't do that do that to you. You might not let me play with your 66SV at the next GTG.:monkey:
> I talked to a guy the other day that had a John Deere in storage that he was willing to part with but he didn't know what model it was. He said he bought it about 10 years ago for around $600 and it came with a 20" or 21" bar. Sounds like a lot of money for 10 years ago. He may be pulling my leg.



I guess JD green and yellow carries the same premium as Stihl creamsicle.



freehandslabber said:


> When Dull made a funny.:msp_ohmy:


 
Thought it was just an observation of the reality of GTG threads. Sad as it is, they just die after the GTG is over.

And, only ljute gets to call me something other than my name. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

I've heard it said of John Deer: Green and Fools Gold! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Thought it was just an observation of the reality of GTG threads. Sad as it is, they just die after the GTG is over.
> 
> And, only ljute gets to call me something other than my name. :msp_sneaky:


 
Aw, don't be like that.I like pickin' on Wisco boys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Aw, don't be like that.I like pickin' on Wisco boys.


 
We like picking on anybody from anywhere.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Hint: Your GTG is over! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Just re-loading for fall... We gonna have to drive up there and kidnap you for the next one?


----------



## Lurch2

Our GTG threads never die. They just wander waaaaaaaaay off topic. Think we got 3 or 4 GTG's in the last 1.


----------



## wendell

Sounds like a fine idea!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I talked with Stumpy on the phone last night he is doing ok, was nice to talk with him.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I talked with Stumpy on the phone last night he is doing ok, was nice to talk with him.


 
That's good to hear. How you feelin' Stephen?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Here ya go
> 
> larger - (large or big relative to something else)


 
now ya gotta define somethin else


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That's good to hear. How you feelin' Stephen?


 
 Today is actially the first day working so I'm in and out. I trying to clean the shop you couldn't walk in for the past few weeks I'm doing some good on it today.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

freehandslabber said:


> When Dull made a funny.:msp_ohmy:


 
yet he stills cruises the gtg site even though its over. the fat lady aint sung yet.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Today is actially the first day working so I'm in and out. I trying to clean the shop you couldn't walk in for the past few weeks I'm doing some good on it today.


 
good on ya. glad you up and about.


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> yet he stills cruises the gtg site even though its over. the fat lady aint sung yet.


 
I have a very sad life.


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> now ya gotta define somethin else



Here you go

somethin else (slang for something else commonly used by hillbilly's of the AR persuasion)


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Today is actially the first day working so I'm in and out. I trying to clean the shop you couldn't walk in for the past few weeks I'm doing some good on it today.


 MY shop is next what day should I schedule you to come over


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> MY shop is next what day should I schedule you to come over


 
Hey! He's gotta drive past my place to get to yours. I'm next on the list!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! He's gotta drive past my place to get to yours. I'm next on the list!:msp_biggrin:


 Nope we are going by senority on AS


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Nope we are going by senority on AS


 
well in that case my shop is closer and of the two previous claimaints i am senior


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Nope we are going by senority on AS


 
Nope... We're going by spelling ability... "Seniority"
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Here you go
> 
> somethin else (slang for something else commonly used by hillbilly's of the AR persuasion)


 
well now ain't that somethin else?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> I have a very sad life.


 
prolly no more so than mine since i keep crusin it to. oh yeah, you missed a good gtg. it was somethin else.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... We're going by spelling ability... "Seniority"
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
dang! ya got me there cept i thought we was talkin bout older mexicans


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... We're going by spelling ability... "Seniority"
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
The one time I forget to use the spell check and you nail me.:bang: By the way that was a typo so I am still first in line


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> well now ain't that somethin else?


 I think maybe you are just like me you type like you talk :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> I think maybe you are just like me you type like you talk :hmm3grin2orange:


 
that can be very true senor


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i can, of course, correspond using the best of the Queen's English but have always considered that to be unimaginative and uninspiring. To put it more succinctly, 
smore fun to type laik you tawk.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> The one time I forget to use the spell check and you nail me.:bang: By the way that was a typo so I am still first in line


 
What's this "Spell check" you speak of??? Gotta go pick up a "Poland" now...


----------



## atvguns

someone needs to get this for the next GTG

Kiekhaefer KA-211 Beautiful Condition Vintage Chainsaw - eBay (item 160568812927 end time Apr-11-11 19:06:37 PDT)

[video=youtube;0Xs3IZA5W0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xs3IZA5W0s&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## RVALUE

I drove all over misery looking for you yaa hooos. I saw a lot of junk, but didn't see your smiling faces. I was on Hwy 5, 160 etc.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> someone needs to get this for the next GTG
> 
> Kiekhaefer KA-211 Beautiful Condition Vintage Chainsaw - eBay (item 160568812927 end time Apr-11-11 19:06:37 PDT)
> 
> [video=youtube;0Xs3IZA5W0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xs3IZA5W0s&feature=player_embedded[/video]



Thats Brads saw I am watching it, I talked with him several times during the build.


----------



## atvguns

give me your ebay user name and pass word I will make sure you get it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I drove all over misery looking for you yaa hooos. I saw a lot of junk, but didn't see your smiling faces. I was on Hwy 5, 160 etc.


 Hwy 5 as in mansfield


----------



## ropensaddle

So did yall have one of them stihls at the gtg


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Hwy 5 as in mansfield


 
Dunno, it was raining.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Naw, I wouldn't do that do that to you. You might not let me play with your 66SV at the next GTG.:monkey:
> I talked to a guy the other day that had a John Deere in storage that he was willing to part with but he didn't know what model it was. He said he bought it about 10 years ago for around $600 and it came with a 20" or 21" bar. Sounds like a lot of money for 10 years ago. He may be pulling my leg.


 
I don't know. People will pay crazy amounts of money to get that green paint & jumping deer logo.
I hope you get it, and at a good price!!


----------



## caleath

Not to hijack your thread...I am thinking about having a gtg at our place in North East Texas. Probably after deer season next year. Getting too hot to have one and you know how the summer will be.

I would rather be cold than hot....we have 100 acres of woods here so trees shouldnt be a problem.

If any of you guys are interested let me know

[email protected]


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> I don't know. People will pay crazy amounts of money to get that green paint & jumping deer logo.
> I hope you get it, and at a good price!!


 
Well, he sold it before I could get around to check it out. Now I don't want to know what model it actually was because it will hurt too much when I:bang::bang::bang: after I find out.


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Well, he sold it before I could get around to check it out. Now I don't want to know what model it actually was because it will hurt too much when I:bang::bang::bang: after I find out.



That stinks


----------



## RVALUE

That wasn't why I was in town............:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I drove all over misery looking for you yaa hooos. I saw a lot of junk, but didn't see your smiling faces. I was on Hwy 5, 160 etc.


 
You missed Dan... Ended up right between me and Guns!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Well, he sold it before I could get around to check it out. Now I don't want to know what model it actually was because it will hurt too much when I:bang::bang::bang: after I find out.


 
Was that the saw the old boy from Joplin had on C list? If so, I think he puts that on there periodically just to get folks to call and chat with him... I did... For 15 minutes!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Well, he sold it before I could get around to check it out. Now I don't want to know what model it actually was because it will hurt too much when I:bang::bang::bang: after I find out.


 
Aw, man, that sucks! 
Just keep reminding yourself it was a used up p.o.s. that was busted up & he wanted waaay too much for it anyhow.


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> Aw, man, that sucks!
> Just keep reminding yourself it was a used up p.o.s. that was busted up & he wanted waaay too much for it anyhow.


 
Nope. I got that one.......


----------



## RVALUE

I ran two new to me saws today. 136 kids saw, ran like a top. 

And another one, a little bigger, ran ok, needs a clutch. 

Gotta wait now.


----------



## RVALUE

BTW, they are orange.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Nope. I got that one.......


 
are you bragging again


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> are you bragging again


 
If I told you about 1/2 of the blessings I have recieved, I'd still be bragging. :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

I may be back in S cen MO soon. Better go hide!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I may be back in S cen MO soon. Better go hide!


 me not scared I have big stick:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> Aw, man, that sucks!
> Just keep reminding yourself it was a used up p.o.s. that was busted up & he wanted waaay too much for it anyhow.



Yep, I'm over that now. There's always more to check out in the future.



RVALUE said:


> Nope. I got that one.......



Hmmmmm I knew I should have checked out the bed of your truck before you left.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

sawnami said:


> Yep, I'm over that now. There's always more to check out in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm I knew I should have checked out the bed of your truck before you left.:hmm3grin2orange:


My clips empty, I'll leave this page up and try and get you and asm tommorrow mornin.


----------



## RVALUE

I was thinking about cleaning my truck. One of my friends here said that I should buy a new one. It would be cheaper.

Others claim it will take two days. When I drive by the detail shop here, they turn off the sign. 

One never knows what one will find treasure hunting!

Well, maybe next time..........


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sup fellers,:msp_wub:

Got cookie Monsters MS170 muffler modded & tuned up. He's a very happy cutter. Picked me up a couple of new saws from my Grandpaw, a Dolmar 112 (no comp:frown and a Homie xl with the smallest bar I ever seen. Aint measured it yet but it's only about 8" or 9" total length. :hmm3grin2orange:

Hope everybody is over thier sickness & feelin better. Can't wait fer the next GTG.


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup fellers,:msp_wub:
> 
> Got cookie Monsters MS170 muffler modded & tuned up. He's a very happy cutter.





How many gallon of mix has he gone through by now? I'd be willing to bet a bunch.:chainsawguy:

Cut firewood this morning. The 2071 is getting jealous of the Olympyk. The Sunoco 110 in the Olympyk seems to work really well.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup fellers,:msp_wub:
> 
> Got cookie Monsters MS170 muffler modded & tuned up. He's a very happy cutter. Picked me up a couple of new saws from my Grandpaw, a Dolmar 112 (no comp:frown and a Homie xl with the smallest bar I ever seen. Aint measured it yet but it's only about 8" or 9" total length. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hope everybody is over thier sickness & feelin better. Can't wait fer the next GTG.


 if you could find a market for all those cookies he cuts you would be rich in a hurry


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup fellers,:msp_wub:
> 
> Got cookie Monsters MS170 muffler modded & tuned up. He's a very happy cutter. Picked me up a couple of new saws from my Grandpaw, a Dolmar 112 (no comp:frown and a Homie xl with the smallest bar I ever seen. Aint measured it yet but it's only about 8" or 9" total length. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hope everybody is over thier sickness & feelin better. Can't wait fer the next GTG.



Short bar? Not hard for me to imagine. Can you still reach the ground without bending over? Should work fine.


----------



## Echo Kid

ARsawMechanic said:


> A few parts can apparently still be ordered by Dolmar dealers. I ordered an air filter for a 112 last week from a local dealer that swears he can still get them. And there is Feebay.
> What parts are you looking for?


 
a gasket set, piston ring,crankshaft bearing


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

*Late Summer GTG*

I spoke to some at WSC GTG to get a feeling for a GTG coinciding with a Local Dealers (Bishop's in Perry Ks) Wood Chip Days. Those that i spoke with thought it would be a good idea. Well I went by there last week to get some odds and ends. Joel Bishop said they were going to have their Wood Chip Day August 20th coinciding with Perry Days. Bishops will have all there dealer reps present along with wood to cut. They will have all the new saws that they let people try. It sounded like they were going to have saw racing. They will provide a place for us to display our saws. They will need help with the set up and wood that is where the local A.S. Guys come into play. Perry Lake is about 5 or 10 minutes with group camping or there are hotels about 20 minutes away.

The City is going to have venders and a Band. More details as it progresses. Does this sound like something everyone would be interested in? :msp_w00t:

Let me know..

Perrys ZIP Code 66073.


----------



## atvguns

One hr west of Kansas city might be doable


----------



## sawnami

That's the same weekend as the Ozarks Antique Auto Club Swap Meet that I'm a vendor at.:bang:

I really wanted to make that one.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Echo Kid said:


> a gasket set, piston ring,crankshaft bearing


 
Well, I have seen "Dandrikop" on Ebay carries the ring. Haven't heard anything bad about him or his product. 
Crank bearing & gasket set... I don't know, to be honest. There are several Dolmar dealers on AS. There is a Sachs Dolmar thread also, I know there is a dealer that posts in it alot, he seems knowledgable about them. 
Got any local Dolmar dealers?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Picked up a "passle" of saws today. 2 Mcculloch 601's, an old Echo that appears to be seized, a Stihl 028 av super with oiler gear issue, another Stihl that lost its badge, & I have no clue what it is, & the remains of a Husky 51, also seized. 
So its official. I have gone to the dark side, & now own both Stihl & Husqvarna products. :hmm3grin2orange:
Funniest thing is that this guy was only about 10 miles down the road from where I picked up the JD. I'm starting to think I should print some "Buying old Chainsaw" flyers & hit every house on that road!
On another note, I got my 9 year old running a chainsaw for the first time today, & he just ate it up! He did a little trenching with it, but not too bad for a first timer.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

My bad! 2 Mcculloch 610's & an Echo 601. Too many 6's & 0's to keep up with.


----------



## atvguns

congrat's on the saw's sounds like CAD has deffinatly set in post some pics of that stihl maybe we can figure it out


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I spoke to some at WSC GTG to get a feeling for a GTG coinciding with a Local Dealers (Bishop's in Perry Ks) Wood Chip Days. Those that i spoke with thought it would be a good idea. Well I went by there last week to get some odds and ends. Joel Bishop said they were going to have their Wood Chip Day August 20th coinciding with Perry Days. Bishops will have all there dealer reps present along with wood to cut. They will have all the new saws that they let people try. It sounded like they were going to have saw racing. They will provide a place for us to display our saws. They will need help with the set up and wood that is where the local A.S. Guys come into play. Perry Lake is about 5 or 10 minutes with group camping or there are hotels about 20 minutes away.
> 
> The City is going to have venders and a Band. More details as it progresses. Does this sound like something everyone would be interested in? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Let me know..
> 
> Perrys ZIP Code 66073.



I'm interested.


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> My bad! 2 Mcculloch 610's & an Echo 601. Too many 6's & 0's to keep up with.


 
Is a 601 the same as a 610?


----------



## RVALUE

What's the status of our October 23 GTG in N. AR?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> another Stihl that lost its badge,


 
If you take the air filter off and look on the inside of it there will be a long part # just give me the first four #'s. I'll see if I can tell you what it is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What's the status of our October 23 GTG in N. AR?


 
I'm all in.


----------



## RVALUE

I used to have some stihls. Not a stihl on the place at the moment.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I used to have some stihls. Not a stihl on the place at the moment.


 
Patience grasshopper....


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I used to have some stihls. Not a stihl on the place at the moment.


 how do you expect to get any work done


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> Is a 601 the same as a 610?


 
Pretty close to the same CC, but single cylinder, & I think older. Not real sure yet.


----------



## RVALUE

Still no stihl still here. Could have been stealed. 

But do I hear an echo?


----------



## RVALUE

Echo? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> If you take the air filter off and look on the inside of it there will be a long part # just give me the first four #'s. I'll see if I can tell you what it is.


 
Ok, its 1121, found on both halves of the filter. Its got no flippy caps, so I'm guessing its kinda old. Fairly small, not the 088 I was hoping for when I talked to the guy....


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Ok, its 1121, found on both halves of the filter. Its got no flippy caps, so I'm guessing its kinda old. Fairly small, not the 088 I was hoping for when I talked to the guy....


one of these
024
026


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stihls are here. :hmm3grin2orange:
Lemme try my hand at posting pics... Caution, this thing is nasty to the core! Ran hard & put away wet more than once, judging by the looks of it. 
Oh, and CAD? Me? Naaah. Just cause I've offered all my friends & co workers a "Finders Fee" for certain chainsaws found at auctions, doesn't mean I have this "CAD" thing. Right? :monkey: 

<center> 
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## caleath

I sure would like to make the N. Ark one in October. 

I would love for as many as you guys to come to North Texas next year.....I hope to have a good one...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> Ok, its 1121, found on both halves of the filter. Its got no flippy caps, so I'm guessing its kinda old. Fairly small, not the 088 I was hoping for when I talked to the guy....


My money is on 026.



atvguns said:


> one of these
> 024
> 026


 Yep.


ARsawMechanic said:


> Stihls are here. :hmm3grin2orange:
> Lemme try my hand at posting pics... Caution, this thing is nasty to the core! Ran hard & put away wet more than once, judging by the looks of it.
> Oh, and CAD? Me? Naaah. Just cause I've offered all my friends & co workers a "Finders Fee" for certain chainsaws found at auctions, doesn't mean I have this "CAD" thing. Right? :monkey:
> 
> <center>
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unknownstihl004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unknownstihl004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <br/><br/>
> </center>


Looks like it has sat out in the sun. Has it got spark and compression? I'm sure its going to need vac and fuel lines.



caleath said:


> I sure would like to make the N. Ark one in October.
> 
> I would love for as many as you guys to come to North Texas next year.....I hope to have a good one...


Ours are a blast, we been seeing the same members for a couple years good times.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

way to go on the passle. you know you got it when you can't pass it up. course, some of us could prolly be convinced to lighten your load.


----------



## Hedgerow

This may sound crazy, but I think Stumpy ought to get a saw entered in that Tennessee 372 build off...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> This may sound crazy, but I think Stumpy ought to get a saw entered in that Tennessee 372 build off...:msp_wink:


 
So should I, even if I got beat. I just don't have a 372. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> This may sound crazy, but I think Stumpy ought to get a saw entered in that Tennessee 372 build off...:msp_wink:


 
:agree2:


----------



## RVALUE

UPS brought another box today. POS strait to the museum. I went back and looked at the ad. It really wasn't misrepresented very badly, just I didn't read it very well. One line was BS, but.......


There goes a couple lunches. 

(It was a shinny, I think.)


----------



## RVALUE

Awful nice of Hedgerow to donate a 372 to Stumpy, for the contest!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> way to go on the passle. you know you got it when you can't pass it up. course, some of us could prolly be convinced to lighten your load.


 
I did pass on some of it. He had some Poulans, & some Chinese ones sitting around he was trying to get an extra 10 bucks out of. I told him he'd have to pay me 10 bucks to take them away!!:msp_biggrin:

"Looks like it has sat out in the sun. Has it got spark and compression? I'm sure its going to need vac and fuel lines."
Well, I haven't passed judgement on those quite yet. It has some compression, feels a bit low for a 2 ring saw, but the starter handle is gone, & I haven't had time yet to put a new handle on it. So spark is unknown at this time....
There is a distinctive "Clink Clink" noise when you roll it back & forth with the piston at the top of the stroke.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Awful nice of Hedgerow to donate a 372 to Stumpy, for the contest!


 
It's his to play with if he wants the Ozarks to represent. I know he's been practicing.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

go for it stump


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I mailed a saw out today to get fixed,  The next GTG you will need to wear the big boy paints. Its an old flat top, I ordered a 32" with square ground for it today. More info when the saw gets back.  

I'm calling you out Jason, :monkey: Les, John E, Barneyrb, and anyone else running in the 90cc class. Just jerking you guys chain, I'm a good sport when I'm winning. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

big boy paints is this go to be another poodle skirt type GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had forgot about the poodle skirt GTGs. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I mailed a saw out today to get fixed,  The next GTG you will need to wear the big boy paints. Its an old flat top, I ordered a 32" with square ground for it today. More info when the saw gets back.
> 
> I'm calling you out Jason, :monkey: Les, John E, Barneyrb, and anyone else running in the 90cc class. Just jerking you guys chain, I'm a good sport when I'm winning. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yew just show up with that clunker and sum foldin' money sun.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd like to play. I can sho nuff find the steel!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I'd like to play. I can sho nuff find the steel!


 
I don'tknow if I would brag about that. It can be expensive.


----------



## sawnami

Hey Dan, we had your new wood hauler in the shop today:msp_biggrin:

View attachment 179937
View attachment 179938


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Hey Dan, we had your new wood hauler in the shop today:msp_biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 179937
> View attachment 179938


 
So how many Cookies$$ does this cost. Is it a HUMMER?


----------



## warjohn

sawnami said:


> Hey Dan, we had your new wood hauler in the shop today:msp_biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 179937
> View attachment 179938


 
I need that to pull my concession trailer.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I spoke to some at WSC GTG to get a feeling for a GTG coinciding with a Local Dealers (Bishop's in Perry Ks) Wood Chip Days. Those that i spoke with thought it would be a good idea. Well I went by there last week to get some odds and ends. Joel Bishop said they were going to have their Wood Chip Day August 20th coinciding with Perry Days. Bishops will have all there dealer reps present along with wood to cut. They will have all the new saws that they let people try. It sounded like they were going to have saw racing. They will provide a place for us to display our saws. They will need help with the set up and wood that is where the local A.S. Guys come into play. Perry Lake is about 5 or 10 minutes with group camping or there are hotels about 20 minutes away.
> 
> The City is going to have venders and a Band. More details as it progresses. Does this sound like something everyone would be interested in? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Let me know..
> 
> Perrys ZIP Code 66073.


 
I will probably be busy that weekend but not sure yet. Maybe they will fire up the 111s for us to try. If they let people into the upstairs to rumage for parts everyone will want to be there.


----------



## RVALUE

I actually washed my truck. Nobody recognizes me. The guy that works for me occasionally drove right by at a car dealer we were working on. 

And it actually _bothered _some people. They are afraid of what's to come. 

BTW it took several hours.


----------



## RVALUE

Now for the big news: 


Parts in the mail, pics to come.


----------



## MO-Iron

Looking at the weather radar, I hope that Steve and Dan are keeping their heads down tonight.


----------



## RVALUE

Heck, I don't think it even rained here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The storm went North of me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

glad to hear yall are good. how'd it go with hedge, arsawmechanic, atvguns and you other guy NE of benton county, ar?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to hear yall are good. how'd it go with hedge, arsawmechanic, atvguns and you other guy NE of benton county, ar?


 
We got a lot of hooplah... Then it rained... and rained... The corn will sprout in about a week!


----------



## Wolfcsm

warjohn said:


> I need that to pull my concession trailer.


 
You probably can find a lot of good deals on a CXT right now. Normally start at about $100K

Hal


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to hear yall are good. how'd it go with hedge, arsawmechanic, atvguns and you other guy NE of benton county, ar?


 
Did good here. Little wind, little rain. Nothing excessive!


----------



## RVALUE

Ran an awfully smooth saw today......


----------



## wendell

Stanley?


----------



## RVALUE

HA! That would be a plane!


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to hear yall are good. how'd it go with hedge, arsawmechanic, atvguns and you other guy NE of benton county, ar?


 No problems here


----------



## RVALUE

No problems, coming from someone who dies of boredom without a crisis? :monkey:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> No problems, coming from someone who dies of boredom without a crisis? :monkey:


 LOL atleast it pays good. 

this is the second time in the last two weeks I have had to subscribe to this thread what is going on


----------



## john taliaferro

glad to here your all safe . cool truck


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I spent some time in the shop this week, tring to get some of the non running saws fixed. One I mailed off 066 to get fixed. I got two David Bradleys three sixtys running, here is a video of one of them. The other one looks and sounds just like this one just has a longer bar.  

The next one on the bench will be a 038 Super. I just got tired of so many broke saws, so time to get started.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=a306f110bc&photo_id=5598807015" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## atvguns

The saw is sounding good WSC glad you got it going 

I am having a hard time figuring out you avatar looks like a box with my daughter's name on it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So what you guys working on?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> The saw is sounding good WSC glad you got it going
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring out you avatar looks like a box with my daughter's name on it


 
It is a box I just mailed the 066 off in, I need to take a new pic for my avatar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Any of you got any 038 or 066 parts saws? I need some parts for both.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Shoot all those CREAM SICLES are parts saws.:msp_sneaky:
I've only got one though. It is old To no surprise I am waiting on a special fueline from you geussed it Steal.


----------



## Freehand

They love selling fuel lines and intake boots.At a 400% markup.


----------



## RVALUE

Gentlemen!


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> So what you guys working on?


 
Bought a Partner S55 at an auction yesterday. The auctioneer said that it ran. I didn't know they would run on varnish.:hmm3grin2orange:

Tammi went to another auction and made a bidding run at a Mercury Kiekhafer two man. Didn't get it though. It was probably worth the money I just didn't want to give a whole lot for it.

That David Bradley sounds great! There's a DB bowsaw at a fleamarket in town but they have it priced way too high.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Bought a Partner S55 at an auction yesterday. The auctioneer said that it ran. I didn't know they would run on varnish.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Tammi went to another auction and made a bidding run at a Mercury Kiekhafer two man. Didn't get it though. It was probably worth the money I just didn't want to give a whole lot for it.
> 
> That David Bradley sounds great! There's a DB bowsaw at a fleamarket in town but they have it priced way too high.


 

I bought most of a marine out once, when I was planning to open my own. I bid $ 200 on an item, with no other bidders, and the auctioneer (who knew me well) bumped it to $ 900. He claimed that we both knew it was worth that. 

There is one sure way to avoid losing bidders lament, that is to buy it!

I have 3 acres of these things. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Now as soon as I get my breather part and clutch, I can work on my new toy............


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> UPS brought another box today. POS strait to the museum. I went back and looked at the ad. It really wasn't misrepresented very badly, just I didn't read it very well. One line was BS, but.......
> 
> 
> There goes a couple lunches.
> 
> (It was a shinny, I think.)


 


RVALUE said:


> Now for the big news:
> 
> 
> Parts in the mail, pics to come.


 



RVALUE said:


> Now as soon as I get my breather part and clutch, I can work on my new toy............


 OK I give up what is it we need some pics


----------



## RVALUE

You see, I can't post pics from my shop. Therefore, I am incompetent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> You see, I can't post pics from my shop. Therefore, I am incompetent.


 
At least tell us what it is. I'm hoping for some pics of a new (to you) 034 Super I do like that saw you had.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> You see, I can't post pics from my shop. Therefore, I am incompetent.


 Don't make me drive down there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to see an old sawyer today hope he is home, and willing to deal.


----------



## RVALUE

Good news, bad news. The good news is: The echo twin runs like a top. And the breather part is finished for the 2100. 

The bad news is, the bucket engine took a crap. Trying to figure out which wisconsin v4 I have. 1977 would be my guess.

Any help?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Good news, bad news. The good news is: The echo twin runs like a top. And the breather part is finished for the 2100.
> 
> The bad news is, the bucket engine took a crap. Trying to figure out which wisconsin v4 I have. 1977 would be my guess.
> 
> Any help?


 
I can't say anything about the motor, but will say a echo twin and a 2100 man you found a couple good saws there.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

been out of touch lately but did anyone else see that stumpy signed up for the work saw buildoff using hedgerow's saw. what about you wsc?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I did see that but haven't been tracking every post in that thread. I been working in the shop a bunch last week or so. 


Edit: Kenneth did you get that saw?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Howdy folks, finally got my puter to let me use AS

I hope I do this bunch proud with the worksaw buildoff.:msp_wink:

And special thanks to Hedgrow fer allowing me to build his saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Howdy folks, finally got my puter to let me use AS
> 
> I hope I do this bunch proud with the worksaw buildoff.:msp_wink:
> 
> And special thanks to Hedgrow fer allowing me to build his saw.


 
It's my honor... Have fun with it...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It's my honor... Have fun with it...


 
I will buddy. I hope you enjoy it once you git it back:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I will buddy. I hope you enjoy it once you git it back:msp_thumbsup:


 
Everybody gets to play with it at this fall's GTG. I promise I'll try not to wear it out:msp_wink: Who's supposed to have the GTG next?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Everybody gets to play with it at this fall's GTG. I promise I'll try not to wear it out:msp_wink: Who's supposed to have the GTG next?


 
That is stihl in the works might be two.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is stihl in the works might be two.


 
2? That's alot of cookies!:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I did see that but haven't been tracking every post in that thread. I been working in the shop a bunch last week or so.
> 
> 
> Edit: Kenneth did you get that saw?


 
No the dirty $#%%^^%$ Sold it 2minutes before I got there. Thats craigslist for U.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is stihl in the works might be two.


 
I had to sell a saw to afford the last one I'm gonna run out of saws:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I sure feel like my 372 is running well. It will be a shame when it smokes again......

I actually took some pics and have yet to post them.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> I had to sell a saw to afford the last one I'm gonna run out of saws:msp_biggrin:


 
It's only bad when you gotta sell two or more.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

freehandslabber said:


> It's only bad when you gotta sell two or more.....:msp_biggrin:


 
It's really bad when someone else sells 'em. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> I hope I do this bunch proud with the worksaw buildoff.:msp_wink:


 
Personally, I hope wendell  :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No the dirty $#%%^^%$ Sold it 2minutes before I got there. Thats craigslist for U.



Been there before. Either that, or what they advertised never existed in the first place.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Personally, I hope wendell  :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I just hope it all works out that I can make it there. Then we'll git everything all lined out:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No the dirty $#%%^^%$ Sold it 2minutes before I got there. Thats craigslist for U.



Sorry about that.



stumpyshusky said:


> I just hope it all works out that I can make it there. Then we'll git everything all lined out:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm glad your posting in this thread now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just ordered my first Dolmar today... Should deliver by Wed. or so... Just had to see what all the fuss is about...:chainsawguy:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Just ordered my first Dolmar today... Should deliver by Wed. or so... Just had to see what all the fuss is about...:chainsawguy:


 what model


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> what model


 
I'll give you one guess... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

9010?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> 9010?


 
No, but the thought crossed my mind... 7900 is what I settled on. Call it one of my "bucket list" saws... If I don't like it, you can have it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> No, but the thought crossed my mind... 7900 is what I settled on. Call it one of my "bucket list" saws... If I don't like it, you can have it...:msp_sneaky:


 
My wife says she's going to let me have it. 

But my bucket is full......













.....ish.....


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> My wife says she's going to let me have it.
> 
> But my bucket is full......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....ish.....


 
Shhh... My wife don't know about it yet... And you're right, you have 1 too many big Shindaiwa's in your bucket. You need to get it out of there.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Shhh... My wife don't know about it yet... And you're right, you have 1 too many big Shindaiwa's in your bucket. You need to get it out of there.:msp_biggrin:


 
Tell her you sold the 372!!! then in a few months when you git it back tell her it was a gift


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Tell her you sold the 372!!! then in a few months when you git it back tell her it was a gift


 
That's a pretty good idea! Of course when you order something over the phone, you always got that pesky statement in a month... I'll try to head it off at the mailbox!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's a pretty good idea! Of course when you order something over the phone, you always got that pesky statement in a month... I'll try to head it off at the mailbox!


 
I'll order everything fer the 372, problem solved, you can pay me cash & no receipt


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll order everything fer the 372, problem solved, you can pay me cash & no receipt


 
That'll work good... I'm braggin ya up over there on the build off thread. Figure that'll get em fired up.  Terry's a good sport.


----------



## atvguns

Don't bragg on him too much his head will get so big he won't be able to fit in his shop


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Don't bragg on him too much his head will get so big he won't be able to fit in his shop


 
I just figured I'd get the Tennessee boys fired up and turn the computer off for the night...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Don't bragg on him too much his head will get so big he won't be able to fit in his shop


 
I'll try to keep myself humbled.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Oh, you're going to be humbled all right! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Oh, you're going to be humbled all right! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Probably so:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I just figured I'd get the Tennessee boys fired up and turn the computer off for the night...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Got yer saw tore down
Piston was wore (normal wear) so it will be replaced, thats as far as I got tonight.


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Probably so:msp_wink:


 
I'm sure we both will.

My saw is all I could hope for 71 cc's but I have no doubt a few will be pushing the work saw definition.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Got yer saw tore down
> Piston was wore (normal wear) so it will be replaced, thats as far as I got tonight.


 you want to use the piston from my xl might be more than that husky could stand though


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I'm sure we both will.
> 
> My saw is all I could hope for 71 cc's but I have no doubt a few will be pushing the work saw definition.


 
Probably so, most of my "work saws" are pushing it to.



atvguns said:


> you want to use the piston from my xl might be more than that husky could stand though


 
Yah it might come from unwound


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I'm sure we both will.
> 
> My saw is all I could hope for 71 cc's but I have no doubt a few will be pushing the work saw definition.


 
Stumpy's ~70's growl more like ~90's..


----------



## RVALUE

A bit circular windy here. 

Had an interesting event today. A tree at my shop pushed the ground wire up and shorted out 1 phase of 7200 volts. Cut the wire and set a green tree on fire. As well as the ground debris. It shorted for about 30 minutes until the electric co. could get it sorted out. 

Now I know where the term "hack job" comes from. 

And today is a holiday..........


----------



## RVALUE

My 2100 clutch came in. Ran the old ########## today. Running 135 pounds. Time for a take down. 

Still can't get the pics off my card.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm looking for some logs for the next GTG. Think I'll look at the Rail Road. 

How about some ties?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Your 2100 should be able to handle the spikes.


----------



## john taliaferro

RVALUE said:


> I'm looking for some logs for the next GTG. Think I'll look at the Rail Road.
> 
> How about some ties?


 you neaver played with them ? i had burns on both arms and face ,not fun . plus the sand in them kills chain .


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I'm looking for some logs for the next GTG. Think I'll look at the Rail Road.
> 
> How about some ties?


 Are you still pouting about that new chain


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Your 2100 should be able to handle the spikes.


 
One of these may be a good idea then............once you get past the $495 for the chain. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

mean looking black thing . suppose to rain ? we got continuous lightning to the east and south.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Are you still pouting about that new chain


 
Sup Spencer?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

is it getting dry over your way Stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> is it getting dry over your way Stumpy


 
Something like that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Something like that:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I have been thinking about your idea of super gluing the quarter on top of the piston on hedgrows saw it should be ok but I think you will need at least two quarters to make any difference


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I have been thinking about your idea of super gluing the quarter on top of the piston on hedgrows saw it should be ok but I think you will need at least two quarters to make any difference


 
How about a silver half dollar, should be the same:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> How about a silver half dollar, should be the same:msp_thumbsup:


 might have to do some grinding on it though I am not sure how the combustion chamber is shaped. just stack up a quarter then a nickel then a dime you might have to make a relief cut for the spark plug no biggy though:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> might have to do some grinding on it though I am not sure how the combustion chamber is shaped. just stack up a quarter then a nickel then a dime you might have to make a relief cut for the spark plug no biggy though:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You need to quit tellin all my top secret building techniques:msp_sad:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> You need to quit tellin all my top secret building techniques:msp_sad:


 Oops sorry


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Oops sorry


 
next you'll be tellin them about me removeing the fins off of the flywheel to reduce recipricating mass.:msp_smile:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> next you'll be tellin them about me removeing the fins off of the flywheel to reduce recipricating mass.:msp_smile:


 I would never mention that or even your little trick of coating the fuel line with graphite to make the fuel flow better your secrets are safe with me


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now guys there is no way you can but a quarter on top of that piston, you would have way to much money "in" that saw. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpy's true colors are in this pic. :msp_tongue:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113176422/" title="Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1214/5113176422_512fe29225.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stupmy GTG"></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Grinders.

Finder here.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now guys there is no way you can but a quarter on top of that piston, you would have way to much money "in" that saw. :msp_ohmy:


 
It might get awkward when he wants his quarterback.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> It might get awkward when he wants his quarterback.


 
 I didn't even like football before I seen that pic, now I'm a fan.


----------



## RVALUE

What a time to have a bucket truck down.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stumpy's true colors are in this pic. :msp_tongue:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113176422/" title="Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1214/5113176422_512fe29225.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stupmy GTG"></a>


 
I thought he likes the swedish saws :hmm3grin2orange: But he does look content:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey every one have a Good EASTER.


----------



## RVALUE

Our drought is broken. (everything else is too.....) 

Kids went to hunt eggs and came back with fish eggs.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stumpy's true colors are in this pic. :msp_tongue:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5113176422/" title="Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1214/5113176422_512fe29225.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Stupmy GTG"></a>


 
But I was thinkin when is this thing gonna start makin some power???:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Chad does bleed orange.When one of those wild Huskies gits away from him:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

stumpyshusky said:


> But I was thinkin when is this thing gonna start makin some power???:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 when you trade it in for a 460 . with a prop you are suppose to get 5 more " rain tonight. happy Easter


----------



## atvguns

Stephen Stop sending the rain this way we have enough:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stephen Stop sending the rain this way we have enough:hmm3grin2orange:


 
But, It won't be long before we're drier than a popcorn fart.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> But, It won't be long before we're drier than a popcorn fart.


 
That's for sure


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> That's for sure


 
A guy I used to work with would always say "we're only three weeks away from a drought"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> A guy I used to work with would always say "we're only three weeks away from a drought"


 
Hay Stump I'm knee deap into your old 066, so far needing jug slug crankshaft and bearings and seals and a few parts I hope to have it running at the next GTG. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5652610458/" title="Stihl 660/066 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5652610458_67517d2121_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Stihl 660/066"></a>

Here it is all apart, I got the bearing and seals out after this pic, Its going to take some parts to run again but I hate to give up on it.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5652049743/" title="Stihl 660/066 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5652049743_2cbfb3efc4_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Stihl 660/066"></a>

Now all it needs is more clean up, more pic as I go. Thanks for looking.


----------



## atvguns

what's wrong with the crank


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> what's wrong with the crank


 
If you click on the first pic you might see the big end bearing cage is broken they are just plastic, it lets the bearings flop around to much.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Work Saw,

Is there a make and model for that spray can you had at the GTG?

I am thinking that might be very handy.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Work Saw,
> 
> Is there a make and model for that spray can you had at the GTG?
> 
> I am thinking that might be very handy.
> 
> Hal


 
Yep you can order them on line, I will get the info out of the shop in the morning and PM it to you. I like them so much I now have two. One stays in the shop and one goes in the wood cutting truck with me. Happy to see you posting Hal.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep you can order them on line, I will get the info out of the shop in the morning and PM it to you. I like them so much I now have two. One stays in the shop and one goes in the wood cutting truck with me. Happy to see you posting Hal.


 
Thanks, that was one of the coolest tools I have seen.

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

Wolfcsm said:


> Thanks, that was one of the coolest tools I have seen.
> 
> Hal


 
And effective.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wsc - looking forward to following your rebuild.

hal - you back in the sandbox yet?

anybody know anything about the stihl 009 carbs. the ones with only an idle adjustment and a L adjustment. why would anyone make a carb with only a low adjustment? can that carb be modded to accept a H adjustment? will a carb with all three adjustments bolt on? haven't taken the carb off yet so don't know what make it is. it starts up good but dies when its revved up for about 3-5 seconds. haven't checked the filter yet but am guessing its the carb. fuel is fresh.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> A guy I used to work with would always say "we're only three weeks away from a drought"


 
At least you folks have hills for all this rain to run off... We just sit in our swamp...:msp_angry:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> At least you folks have hills for all this rain to run off... We just sit in our swamp...:msp_angry:


 
Looking pretty swampy round here now!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hal I haven't forgot you I been out of internet all day I'll get cought up and PM soon.

Edit: PM sent.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hal and others here is 
one
another


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Looking pretty swampy round here now!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Them swamp loggers make some good money:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Them swamp loggers make some good money:msp_biggrin:


 
What about swamp wheat harvesters? I think it's growin' just to keep it's head above the water!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wsc, you'll be glad to know i finally washed the mud off my truck from the gtg. what's the hurry, right?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> wsc, you'll be glad to know i finally washed the mud off my truck from the gtg. what's the hurry, right?


 
I think that was where the term "Red Dirt Road" was born... The F-350 weighed 400 lbs more on the way home...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You should see it here now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You should see it here now. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You be careful in those bottoms down there... I don't wan't to hear about some guy with a truck full of saws getting washed of a low water bridge! Around here we just get stuck in the mud...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If I had a boat moter mounted to the tailgate I think I could go anywhere. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

12" - 15" is deep enough to wash you off the road. be keerful out there


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Them swamp loggers make some good money:msp_biggrin:


 
Dont know if the boat will pull them up hill.


----------



## RVALUE

Heck with this much rain, you could water ski downhill. 



You could _*attempt*_ to water ski downhill.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Heck with this much rain, you could water ski downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> You could _*attempt*_ to water ski downhill.


 
Its ok. DOnt have a boat, or skis. HAHA. Fooled me.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Its ok. DOnt have a boat, or skis. HAHA. Fooled me.:msp_biggrin:


 
All you need is the hill.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> All you need is the hill.


 
Got one of those. Its killing me and my skidder.:msp_unsure:


----------



## RVALUE

I need to sell a load of walnut I have, Got one tree that is a beaut.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I need to sell a load of walnut I have, Got one tree that is a beaut.


 
Cant give it away right now. Sorry.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Got one of those. Its killing me and my skidder.:msp_unsure:


 
You need one of dem swamp buggies like that dude on AX Men.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> wsc, you'll be glad to know i finally washed the mud off my truck from the gtg. what's the hurry, right?


 
Hey, I washed that OK mud off the wifes car today too!! There was enough water in the road that I probably saved 10 bucks at the car wash getting that stuff out from under it! 
I bet that dirt road would eat a car right now!


----------



## RVALUE

Is everybody ok here?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is everybody ok here?


 
No, I have a bunch to do and no "want to" left. :msp_rolleyes:

Really, I am all good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am off to see a powder coater today, I have no idea what that costs but I'll find out.  I see a delay in putting the 066 back together.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What is everyone else working on? We need a 041G update Kenneth, 372 update Stump, 2100 pics Dan, and everyone else.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

okay here. just have to keep on pulling my driveway back to where its sposed to be. everyone's driveway around here ends up on the county road during heavy rains. looks like maybe two more days. got the carb rebuilt on my second oly 251B, just need to tune it. looking to rebuild the carb on my stihl 009 and other things. then need to get the oly 252 points set then on to the 254. all in all life is good. everyone keep your heads above water. don't be a dumbass and try to cross running water. like yall too much to see that happen.


----------



## Hedgerow

Well Stumpy ordered parts for the stump broke 372 and Dan refuses to post pictures! Logging22 has entered the build off also! And I'm like a kid at Christmas... Waiting... Tracking UPS... Waiting... :msp_wink: I'm curious about this powder coating thing...


----------



## Freehand

Just got my high top kit fer da 288 today FINALLY.They want yer first born AND two months to ship it! I'm not bitter or nuttin.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> Just got my high top kit fer da 288 today FINALLY.They want yer first born AND two months to ship it! I'm not bitter or nuttin.:msp_ohmy:


 
But it'll be a nice addition... It'll look like a husky should.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

freehandslabber said:


> Just got my high top kit fer da 288 today FINALLY.They want yer first born AND two months to ship it! I'm not bitter or nuttin.:msp_ohmy:


 
Cool, I'll hold your feet to the fire till we see a pic of it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

speakin of pics. i haven't seen any of your rebuild.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well Stumpy ordered parts for the stump broke 372 and Dan refuses to post pictures! Logging22 has entered the build off also! And I'm like a kid at Christmas... Waiting... Tracking UPS... Waiting... :msp_wink: I'm curious about this powder coating thing...


 
I am not commiting to it yet depends on price, but am thinking about powder coaring the saw all of it plastic and all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> speakin of pics. i haven't seen any of your rebuild.


 
I posted some pics a few pages back in this thread, the parts are gone now Rod took them to his work for a good cleaning right now I am on a parts hust and chase.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

can you remember when they were posted. can't believe i missed them since this is one of my main threads


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Stump I'm knee deap into your old 066, so far needing jug slug crankshaft and bearings and seals and a few parts I hope to have it running at the next GTG.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5652610458/" title="Stihl 660/066 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5652610458_67517d2121_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Stihl 660/066"></a>
> 
> Here it is all apart, I got the bearing and seals out after this pic, Its going to take some parts to run again but I hate to give up on it.
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5652049743/" title="Stihl 660/066 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5652049743_2cbfb3efc4_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Stihl 660/066"></a>
> 
> Now all it needs is more clean up, more pic as I go. Thanks for looking.


 
here.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

otay. i member seein it now. wasn't there sumpin bout a bearing?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> otay. i member seein it now. wasn't there sumpin bout a bearing?


 
Yep the big end bearing is bad in the crank, but Les might have a crank for me so I am still gathering parts to go back together. If I go the powder coat thing it will slow the build a bunch.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

freehandslabber said:


> Just got my high top kit fer da 288 today FINALLY.They want yer first born AND two months to ship it! I'm not bitter or nuttin.:msp_ohmy:


 
Sweet



Hedgerow said:


> But it'll be a nice addition... It'll look like a husky should.


 
And run like Stihl will only dream of:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Stump! I been busy on the build thread writing checks you're gonna have to cash buddy... Jerry's been helping...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stump! I been busy on the build thread writing checks you're gonna have to cash buddy... Jerry's been helping...:msp_wink:


 
Thats ok, he won't be running against any Stihl saws so he will be ok. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats ok, he won't be running against any Stihl saws so he will be ok. :msp_biggrin:


 
No stihls in the comp because they knew it wouldn't be fair to the creamsickles. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stump! I been busy on the build thread writing checks you're gonna have to cash buddy... Jerry's been helping...:msp_wink:


 
Thanks guys, write away. I'll cash em don't worry


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks guys, write away. I'll cash em don't worry


 
No problem... Messin' with those guys is more fun than throwing rocks at a hornet's nest... They can take it as good as they can deal it...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> No problem... Messin' with those guys is more fun than throwing rocks at a hornet's nest... They can take it as good as they can deal it...


 
rock on


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is everyone else working on? We need a 041G update Kenneth, 372 update Stump, 2100 pics Dan, and everyone else.


 
There was actually a thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170730.htm


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There was actually a thread.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170730.htm


 
Sorry I missed that thread some how. I'll get cought up.


----------



## RVALUE

BTW that thread was not a good way to get rep. :msp_mad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> BTW that thread was not a good way to get rep. :msp_mad:


 
At the time you wrote this I hit you over there.


----------



## RVALUE

Now we're talking!

Nothing like an inside job.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got you earlier too. But Steven's rep is worth a lot more than mine!


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> No problem... Messin' with those guys is more fun than throwing rocks at a hornet's nest... They can take it as good as they can deal it...


 
You just got dealt!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You just got dealt!


 
Yup... That was a good one right there... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is everyone else working on? We need a 041G update Kenneth, 372 update Stump, 2100 pics Dan, and everyone else.


 
Still waiting on the special fuel line. If the dealer doesn't have it by Sat. I'm going to punt.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is everyone else working on? We need a 041G update Kenneth, 372 update Stump, 2100 pics Dan, and everyone else.


 
Nothing special here. Waiting on parts for both Stihls I acquired. The mystery Stihl turned out to be an 026. (Thanks WSC & ATV Guns for pointing me in the right direction with that!) Bearings & seals were good, so were the fuel lines. Wear wasn't excessive, gonna ring it & see what happens. Might have to put a diaphram set in the carb. Man, that saw was nasty! I bet its 10 lbs lighter now! The 028 super needs new sprocket, both oiler gears, the dust cover, & a b&c.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Got an arbor made up to put the degree wheel on Matts Stumpbroke 372xp.

Stock #'s (with gasket)
IN- open 105*, 150* duration
EX- open 100*, 160* duration
TP- open 123*, 114* duration
Blowdown- 23*


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Got an arbor made up to put the degree wheel on Matts Stumpbroke 372xp.
> 
> Stock #'s (with gasket)
> IN- open 105*, 150* duration
> EX- open 100*, 160* duration
> TP- open 123*, 114* duration
> Blowdown- 23*


 
And probably a ton of squish space!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> And probably a ton of squish space!


 
I didn't check that with the stock set up. I'm gonna shoot fer .018"- .020" when I'm done.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I didn't check that with the stock set up. I'm gonna shoot fer .018"- .020" when I'm done.


 
Don't tell us too much... This is "double dog top secret"...:hmm3grin2orange: There's spy's everywhere...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The 066 build update, its going to be a little while. Rod is going to take a part to work every day and media plast them might take a week to get that done. Then they are off to the powder coater $50.00 I didn't think that was to bad, he said around a week after I drop them off.  Then I have to figure out how to get the plastic to look as good as the rest of the saw will look.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Don't tell us too much... This is "double dog top secret"...:hmm3grin2orange: There's spy's everywhere...


 Don't worry stumpy has already been bought off they payed him to make that thing run like a wildthingy


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Don't worry stumpy has already been bought off they payed him to make that thing run like a wildthingy


 
Just like this one?


----------



## Freehand

LOL. Nos,two-piece cylinder,big pipe,and is that a turbo lead I see?Dang.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think that was Timberwolf's saw... I pulled it from the wildthing build off thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's here... I'll try to keep it clean for the next GTG, but something tells me it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Freehand

Nice '79 mang.I'm jelly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's here... I'll try to keep it clean for the next GTG, but something tells me it's gonna be tough.


 
Man thats nice!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

excellent dood


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> The 066 build update, its going to be a little while. Rod is going to take a part to work every day and media plast them might take a week to get that done. Then they are off to the powder coater $50.00 I didn't think that was to bad, he said around a week after I drop them off.  Then I have to figure out how to get the plastic to look as good as the rest of the saw will look.


 
who's doing your coating for ya? how local are they?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> who's doing your coating for ya? how local are they?


 
Very Local 30 min away in Gentry.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

are they doing the prep too or is that up to you?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> are they doing the prep too or is that up to you?


 
Yep we are doing the prep.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep we are doing the prep.


 
still a good price. you gonna go custom colors? say day-glo or sparkle?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is my first from the floor up build, so I'm going back as close to factory colors as possable. The next saw I do (maybe a 038 Super) I want to do some wild colors just for fun.

I thought about solid white every part on the saw, but a 20 year old used saw can't be in white. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> This is my first from the floor up build, so I'm going back as close to factory colors as possable. The next saw I do (maybe a 038 Super) I want to do some wild colors just for fun.
> 
> I thought about solid white every part on the saw, but a 20 year old used saw can't be in white. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
definitly not a virgin. that's fer sure


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> definitly not a virgin. that's fer sure


 
After I get this 066 done. I want to do this 038 Super right now I'm thinking flat black the saw, badges and all. I dought that will happen before the next GTG, but the 066 should be done.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> It's here... I'll try to keep it clean for the next GTG, but something tells me it's gonna be tough.



If it runs as good as them dawgs look you should have a dandy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I heard them Dollies wake up real good with a little port work.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I heard them Dollies wake up real good with a little port work.:msp_wink:


 
Indeed they do! It's got a lot of work to do first though. When I run the first 50 cord through it, it should be good and broke in by then. But chin up Stump, I may have a 385xp in the works soon. I heard those take to mods real well to!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Indeed they do! It's got a lot of work to do first though. When I run the first 50 cord through it, it should be good and broke in by then. But chin up Stump, I may have a 385xp in the works soon. I heard those take to mods real well to!:msp_biggrin:


 
I'd like to see how those 385 stack up against a 288.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'd like to see how those 385 stack up against a 288.


 
I think that can be arranged... Of course I gotta get it first... Hope the feller's patient...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys 
What's going on? Long time no talk to. Hope you all are well!


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Hey guys
> What's going on? Long time no talk to. Hope you all are well!


 
Sup Teach?? Rain at your house lately??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's here... I'll try to keep it clean for the next GTG, but something tells me it's gonna be tough.


 
You will really like the 7900 they are a nice saw after it gets broke in put a 8 pin on it. It will make you . What size bar?


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want to do this 038 Super right now I'm thinking flat black the saw, badges and all.


 
A murdered out saw? That would go right with some of the cars that run around here.:hmm3grin2orange: That would look pretty neat!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

teacherman said:


> Hey guys
> What's going on? Long time no talk to. Hope you all are well!


 
missed meetin you at the gtg. wondered where ya been. thought you musta fell off the face of the earth. glad to see ya back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So where is all the next GTG talk?  I don't care this thread or a new one.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You will really like the 7900 they are a nice saw after it gets broke in put a 8 pin on it. It will make you . What size bar?


 
Warmed it up good last night and just generally checked it out. It came with a 20" B&C. I've also got a 24" for it, but on the hunt right now for a Dolmar bar of 28". Couldn't resist makin at least one cut last night. All I can say is this thing laughs at a 20" bar... I even leaned on it. Speed like a Husky, and grunt like a Stihl... Very impressed for a saw right out of the box that I set a bit fat.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So where is all the next GTG talk?  I don't care this thread or a new one.


 
Good question... We're all gonna want to run Stumpy's award winning saw! Where and when?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Les I got got the case and crank, PM sent thanks.


----------



## RVALUE

:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> :monkey:


 
 I'm to jacked up to type.


----------



## logging22

Trying to get Stumpy and Wiatt to come down for the day. Maybe some of the others can ride with them. Sunfish, Hedgerow, ??? Just for the day. Got a few saws they want and need. Yall welcome to come down with em.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I was playin around with my 288 this afternoon & I'm still not happy with the way it performs. I started to look at the two extra jugs I got. One of them is identical to the one I got on the saw (but not ported) and has a decomp hole. The other is an earlier jug w/o decomp. looking them over I noticed the intake port on the non decomp jug was quite abit smaller, and the transfer ports were at different hights relative to the top of the bore. maybee thats why I don't see the performance gains I thought I would. 

I'm gonna degree each jug & see what the actual differance is. Then port the non decomp jug the same as I did the jugs thats on the saw now & see if it runs any better. I might start a thread on my findings. It's probably already been done before but it's new stuff fer me. 

Kinda wish I still had the 288 I sold to Freehand, because the jug on it was different yet from the two I've got. It didn't even have a blank spot on the jug fer a decomp, just fins. come to think of it Wiatts 288 I think had the same jug as Freehands. 

Enough rambling:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Trying to get Stumpy and Wiatt to come down for the day. Maybe some of the others can ride with them. Sunfish, Hedgerow, ??? Just for the day. Got a few saws they want and need. Yall welcome to come down with em.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Set a date, If the parts fer Matts saw comes in I might have it done in time to bring it. Meenwhile I'll be working on project Stumpbroke 288


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Set a date, If the parts fer Matts saw comes in I might have it done in time to bring it. Meenwhile I'll be working on project Stumpbroke 288


 
Whats a Matt??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Trying to get Stumpy and Wiatt to come down for the day. Maybe some of the others can ride with them. Sunfish, Hedgerow, ??? Just for the day. Got a few saws they want and need. Yall welcome to come down with em.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I would like to make that drive just depends on when?


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I would like to make that drive just depends on when?


 
That just depends on Strumpet and Why am i Here. Its up to them.:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Whats a Matt??


 
Matt = Hedgrow, keep up big guy:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Matt = Hedgrow, keep up big guy:msp_rolleyes:


 
Sorry. Never met the man do0d! Gonna soon.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> That just depends on Strumpet and Why am i Here. Its up to them.:msp_scared:


 
Why me:msp_sad:, I could make it just about any time. Just say when. We havin it at yer place????


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Why me:msp_sad:, I could make it just about any time. Just say when. We havin it at yer place????


 
Having what?? Thought you was coming down to get a few saws? Is this a mini GTG on short notice? Im in. I think WSC wants to come over for the day. Call him and see when is good.:cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'v got a saw or two I could bring, You know I got to be there can't let you two GTG without me and I miss out on the deals. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Having what?? Thought you was coming down to get a few saws? Is this a mini GTG on short notice? Im in. I think WSC wants to come over for the day. Call him and see when is good.:cool2:


 
Probably need to PM sunfish & atvguns. I'll holler at Wiatt & see when would be good fer him. We'll figure out a date.:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'v got a saw or two I could bring, You know I got to be there can't let you two GTG without me and I miss out on the deals. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Kool. I dont have a thing here to cut on. But, we could take a 10 minute ride to the mill and cut up the whole world!! What ya got to trade? Is it yellow and black???:yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Kool. I dont have a thing here to cut on. But, we could take a 10 minute ride to the mill and cut up the whole world!! What ya got to trade? Is it yellow and black???:yoyo:


 
I need to go to the shop and do a little saw sorting I'll bring something. I am thinking of thinning the saws down just a little and concentrate on higher cc saws.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Kool. I dont have a thing here to cut on. But, we could take a 10 minute ride to the mill and cut up the whole world!! What ya got to trade? Is it yellow and black???:yoyo:


 
A trip to the mill!!!!!!!  Sounds kool to me.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to go to the shop and do a little saw sorting I'll bring something. I am thinking of thinning the saws down just a little and concentrate on higher cc saws.


 
I got a few big cube saws. Have to see.


----------



## wendell

I swear, I almost need Google Translate to understand whatchya all are talking about.

Instead, why don't you get off your asses and get on up to the Iowa GTG? We could use some entertainment! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

stumpyshusky said:


> I was playin around with my 288 this afternoon & I'm still not happy with the way it performs. I started to look at the two extra jugs I got. One of them is identical to the one I got on the saw (but not ported) and has a decomp hole. The other is an earlier jug w/o decomp. looking them over I noticed the intake port on the non decomp jug was quite abit smaller, and the transfer ports were at different hights relative to the top of the bore. maybee thats why I don't see the performance gains I thought I would.
> 
> I'm gonna degree each jug & see what the actual differance is. Then port the non decomp jug the same as I did the jugs thats on the saw now & see if it runs any better. I might start a thread on my findings. It's probably already been done before but it's new stuff fer me.
> 
> Kinda wish I still had the 288 I sold to Freehand, because the jug on it was different yet from the two I've got. It didn't even have a blank spot on the jug fer a decomp, just fins. come to think of it Wiatts 288 I think had the same jug as Freehands.
> 
> Enough rambling:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well here's what I've got so far. 

288 w/o decomp, No gasket
Ex open 100* atdc
Ex dur. 160*
Tp open 121* atdc
Tp dur. 118*
In open 109* abdc
In dur. 142*
Blowdown 21*
Squish .025"

288 w decomp, no gasket
Ex open 100* atdc
Ex dur 160*
Tp open 117* atdc
Tp dur 126*
In open 105* atdc
In dur 150*
Blowdown 17*
Squish .025"

I didn't take time to check the jug thats on the saw now. When I do I'll post it here.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I swear, I almost need Google Translate to understand whatchya all are talking about.
> 
> Instead, why don't you get off your asses and get on up to the Iowa GTG? We could use some entertainment! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Cause there ain't any shine in Iowa... All that corn and no shine... What a waste! What the hell are they doin with it all? Burnin it in their cars??!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

subcribed again this is getting to be a daily thing


----------



## RVALUE

What's all this gibberish?


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> subcribed again this is getting to be a daily thing


 
Did they change the settings such that the subscribed threads goes into archive mode earlier?

Mine seems to too.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Did they change the settings such that the subscribed threads goes into archive mode earlier?
> 
> Mine seems to too.


 I dont know it seems only this thread atleast three times a week I have to go find it and subscribe again


----------



## logging22

Stumpy. I have no idea what the hell your talking about. Try again please.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Stumpy. I have no idea what the hell your talking about. Try again please.:hmm3grin2orange:



I tried to tell ever one to stop bragging on him and look what happened his head swelled so big that he has to write stuff in Japanese


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I tried to tell ever one to stop bragging on him and look what happened his head swelled so big that he has to write stuff in Japanese


 
Thats it!! I had the translator on for Japanese. No wonder is looked like uncooked noodles all in a line. And stuff.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Trying to get Stumpy and Wiatt to come down for the day. Maybe some of the others can ride with them. Sunfish, Hedgerow, ??? Just for the day. Got a few saws they want and need. Yall welcome to come down with em.:hmm3grin2orange:


This thread's hard to keep up with. Y'all move too quick. :msp_blink:

Count me in, I'll ride with Stumper. But, this coming week is no good for me, the following week (May 9-14) would work. Just let me know.


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> This thread's hard to keep up with. Y'all move too quick. :msp_blink:
> 
> Count me in, I'll ride with Stumper. But, this coming week is no good for me, the following week (May 9-14) would work. Just let me know.


 
Gonna bring a few of those kewl stickers wif ya?? Love to see some of them in person. Been looking on your site. Way nice stuff. and stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Gonna bring a few of those kewl stickers wif ya?? Love to see some of them in person. Been looking on your site. Way nice stuff. and stuff.




I want to see some as well. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Gonna bring a few of those kewl stickers wif ya?? Love to see some of them in person. Been looking on your site. Way nice stuff. and stuff.


 
I rarely have any, I make em and mail em. But I'm gettin ready for a 
show and will have one of two I can bring.:cool2:

See y'all soon! and stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have had to supscribe to this thread twice today? :msp_mad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I rarely have any, I make em and mail em. But I'm gettin ready for a
> show and will have one of two I can bring.:cool2:
> 
> See y'all soon! and stuff.


 
PM me the Web site would you I have forgot the name haven't been there in a while.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM me the Web site would you I have forgot the name haven't been there in a while.


 
PMed ya. Hope you can make it over here!


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> PMed ya. Hope you can make it over here!


 
If somebody is running a saw with somebody else watching, he will be here.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> If somebody is running a saw with somebody else watching, he will be here.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Kinda figured dat.


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> PMed ya. Hope you can make it over here!


 You just need to put the url in your sig


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> You just need to put the url in your sig


 
Some get away with it for a while but the mods will catch you for that.

Edit: I did add it to my favorites this time.


----------



## indiansprings

If the Simonized 460 makes it back in time, I'd like to try to bring it over for some other hillbillies to run to see what they think. You guys over by Emminence?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

indiansprings said:


> If the Simonized 460 makes it back in time, I'd like to try to bring it over for some other hillbillies to run to see what they think. You guys over by Emminence?


 
I'll let the MO guys answer that I don't know that one.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Some get away with it for a while but the mods will catch you for that.
> 
> 
> Edit: I did add it to my favorites this time.


 
OOps didn't think about that


----------



## logging22

indiansprings said:


> If the Simonized 460 makes it back in time, I'd like to try to bring it over for some other hillbillies to run to see what they think. You guys over by Emminence?


 
Thats a 90 minute drive from here. No biggie.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Thats a 90 minute drive from here. No biggie.


 
Mine is a tad more than that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Mine is a tad more than that. :hmm3grin2orange:


 not a problem for the 
scooby doo van though


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> not a problem for the
> scooby doo van though


 
I need to get some tires on that thing before the next time out.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to get some tires on that thing before the next time out.


 
Heck, you need a new set of tires to make it down your road and back!


----------



## RVALUE

I ought to get the short bus set up for road trips. Put a hitch and brakes and it'd be good to go.


----------



## RVALUE

That would be trailer brakes!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> That would be trailer brakes!


 
You still riding the short bus


----------



## RVALUE

I got a couple nice runners from a neighbor. Thanks!

PS When you need another round bale of mulch, let me know. 

I know where supercab's keeps his.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I got a couple nice runners from a neighbor. Thanks!
> 
> PS When you need another round bale of mulch, let me know.
> 
> I know where supercab's keeps his.



What did you get


----------



## RVALUE

Scored a couple nice 034's.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Scored a couple nice 034's.


 
need pics you know the rules:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Next GTG I have I am going to organize a legit competition with $ 100 each category added prize money. (or some other good incentive)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Next GTG I have I am going to organize a legit competition with $ 100 each category added prize money. (or some other good incentive)


 
None of my saws are fast enough to bet money on, unless you forgot a Decimal point at the end and left two. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

We just need organization. or not????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> We just need organization. or not????????


 
Just depends on entry fee and classes. I done it in In. couple years ago all my saws got beat, but it was fun. It was one cut one doller entry, you could enter a bunch of saws or the same saw many times.


----------



## RVALUE

Surely we can come up with a plan that encourages participation, and organizes the results. 

Such that the steel finders get acknowleged! HA HA

Or just a more organized data collection system. There are several saws in a field that are contenders. 

Just thinking.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been to several auctions lately not a saw to be had. I am needing my fix, a saw find. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

indiansprings said:


> If the Simonized 460 makes it back in time, I'd like to try to bring it over for some other hillbillies to run to see what they think. You guys over by Emminence?


 
Indian, all I know, is Loggin22 (Les) is east of me and maybe a little south and not real close. I'll have to look at a map. I'd like to run that 460.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Surely we can come up with a plan that encourages participation, and organizes the results.
> 
> Such that the steel finders get acknowleged! HA HA
> 
> Or just a more organized data collection system. There are several saws in a field that are contenders.
> 
> Just thinking.


 
I really don't think any one will enter the steel finders contest. You scared every one off after the demo. in OKlahoma.:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have been to several auctions lately not a saw to be had. I am needing my fix, a saw find. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Auction next Sat. with some older Olympyk saws. Going to try and hit some Garage sales they are hit and miss.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM me the Web site would you I have forgot the name haven't been there in a while.


 
me too


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> me too


 It will cost you


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> It will cost you


 
put it on my account. thanks for pm.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Auction next Sat. with some older Olympyk saws. Going to try and hit some Garage sales they are hit and miss.


 
what kind of olys? any you're not interested in? i might be.


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> what kind of olys? any you're not interested in? i might be.


 
You guys are in Luck! Mother's Day is Sunday, soooooo, great gift idea! You get the credit, (Oh, I love it!......) then get to play with it! (them, if you get more than one)

Win / Win!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> what kind of olys? any you're not interested in? i might be.


 
Just listed as Olyimpic chainsaw 16" bar. What are U looking for or wanting.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just listed as Olyimpic chainsaw 16" bar. What are U looking for or wanting.


 
mostly 70cc and up with electronic ignition. nothing with points. pretty much got 49, 53, and 60cc covered unless its a pristine 264f. course for the right price i could be convinced to get a smaller saw. any way to find out what kind it is?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> It will cost you


 
I need it too...
Bill Jerry for mine.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Indian, all I know, is Loggin22 (Les) is east of me and maybe a little south and not real close. I'll have to look at a map. I'd like to run that 460.


 
I think Loggin is half way between West Plains and Sikeston.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Scored a couple nice 034's.


 
So you've got four of em' now Dan?


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> So you've got four of em' now Dan?


 
We're gonna have to start calling him Dan, Dan, the 034 man...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Just don't call him late. Or Shirley.


----------



## RVALUE

No mo stihls.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I need it too...
> Bill Jerry for mine.


 
yeah go ahead and put that on my account too.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

any of you guys looking for a 102cc McCulloch 940 for $150

Badass chainsaw


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> any of you guys looking for a 102cc McCulloch 940 for $150
> 
> Badass chainsaw


 
Nice limber...:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

Wish I had time to go look at that would be alot of fun at a GTG

recoil rope dont look to healthy handging out like that


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm back, :msp_biggrin: I couldn't get on here all day Yesterday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> No mo stihls.


 
I don't think I can say that till I have one of every model maybe two, one for backup. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Finally got all the parts in for the bucket truck. Should be back in the air today. 

:broke:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

glad to hear it. now quit yer lolligaggin and git back to work


----------



## logging22

Bout time Dan did something!


----------



## RVALUE

Bad news. Can't get the dang thing timed. (Need a mechanic, that can fit under it)

Having a heck of a time, and we have the directions.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Bad news. Can't get the dang thing timed. (Need a mechanic, that can fit under it)
> 
> Having a heck of a time, and we have the directions.


 
Thats the problem brother. Fling the directions in the trash and get with it.:help:


----------



## atvguns

So what are we timing injection pump, distributor, chain


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I got Hedgerows 372 runnin yesterday afternoon. Sounds good. Gotta play with it now to see if I want to change anything.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hot dam. the anticipation's rising. you go stump


----------



## sawnami

Ya know that it's gotta have the "Cookie Cutter seal of approval" before it goes to competition don't ya?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Ya know that it's gotta have the "Cookie Cutter seal of approval" before it goes to competition don't ya?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I'll bet the cookie monster is trying to talk Stumpy into letting him test it every day...:msp_biggrin: I know mine would be...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet the cookie monster is trying to talk Stumpy into letting him test it every day...:msp_biggrin: I know mine would be...


 
ha! i forgot about the cookie monsters. thanks for reminding me. needed that good laugh


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> ha! i forgot about the cookie monsters. thanks for reminding me. needed that good laugh


 
My monster has kicked the ms210 to the curb... Says the 025 is alot "angrier"...And Stumpy's boy has "the fastest stump broke 017 in the county" now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> My monster has kicked the ms210 to the curb... Says the 025 is alot "angrier"...And Stumpy's boy has "the fastest stump broke 017 in the county" now. :msp_biggrin:


 
Conner now has a Husky 41 & the 170 just doesn't have enough power fer him now:hmm3grin2orange: 

The Stumpbroke 372 is gonna turn out to be a handfull when it gits broke in!!! LLLLOOOOTTTTs of compresion, Just needs to be broke in now& hope it stays together:msp_thumbsup: Might blow the top of the jug right off.


----------



## atvguns

stumpy do you think the quarter is going to stay in place. if the super glue turns loose I will bring you some gorilla glue to try on it glad it up the compression do you have a official reading


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> stumpy do you think the quarter is going to stay in place. if the super glue turns loose I will bring you some gorilla glue to try on it glad it up the compression do you have a official reading


 
He does... But if he told you, all the other builders would start tearing down their saws for a re-do...
That quarter / nickel thing you suggested worked great!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> stumpy do you think the quarter is going to stay in place. if the super glue turns loose I will bring you some gorilla glue to try on it glad it up the compression do you have a official reading


 
Yes I do. I wanna leave everybody in suspence:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

My PM does work you know


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> My PM does work you know


 
So the pills wroked:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Who needs pills for Pac-Man


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Just needs to be broke in now& hope it stays together:msp_thumbsup: Might blow the top of the jug right off.


 
Doesn't sound like much of a work saw to me. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Doesn't sound like much of a work saw to me. :msp_ohmy:


 
I plan on workin the snot out of it before the gtg:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Who needs pills for Pac-Man


 
Take a guess at the comp:confused2:


----------



## RVALUE

215


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> Doesn't sound like much of a work saw to me. :msp_ohmy:


 any time you have to rebuild a saw it is a work saw


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> any time you have to rebuild a saw it is a work saw


 
What other kind is there? Because before it 'didn't work?"


----------



## indiansprings

Being a fellow Missourian, I'd be disappointed if you don't have it blowing at least 185-190, but you can always glue another quarter on. Just be sure to have a good pull handle on it for the gtg, them other boys may not be stout enough to handle such a saw.lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> any time you have to rebuild a saw it is a work saw


 
It worked before, it just works better now.


----------



## tlandrum

it being a 372 with a pop up im going to say youd be sh tt in in highb cotton if you hit 175-180


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> it being a 372 with a pop up im going to say youd be sh tt in in highb cotton if you hit 175-180


  
Hey, what are you doin here???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

No milling involved, still @.027" Squish. But the cotton is pretty tall:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

tlandrum2002 said:


> it being a 372 with a pop up im going to say youd be sh tt in in highb cotton if you hit 175-180


 it's not just any pop up it was designed by the federal mint


----------



## atvguns

Here is a Missouri pop up


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> it's not just any pop up it was designed by the federal mint


 
$0.85 popup:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

tlandrum2002 said:


> it being a 372 with a pop up im going to say youd be sh tt in in highb cotton if you hit 175-180


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Hey, what are you doin here???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Looks like Terry has more smack to give out than one thread can hold.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Looks like Terry has more smack to give out than one thread can hold.


 
Hope he knows I's just funnin with him:msp_scared:

All are welcome here, Shoot we let you hang out:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

I'm here just to bring a little class to the joint. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I'm here just to bring a little class to the joint. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I never liked class, unless the teacher was hot:msp_ohmy:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I never liked class, unless the teacher was hot:msp_ohmy:


 
so you only liked the classes with men teachers :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So this thread turned into a build off, and who you liked in school thread. :hmm3grin2orange: I'm in for both I'm building a 066 and liked my math teacher. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Good day to you all.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

well howdy yall. rv, did you get the bucket workin? stump, you got pictures of the quarter pop-up? all i ever had was old ugly teachers.


----------



## john taliaferro

may be we should weld something on the piston , o youall are scearing me .


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I'm here just to bring a little class to the joint. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No... You were supposed to bring pie... Class is wasted on us.:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey, what are you doin here???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
you never know where i may be lying in wait to strike


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> No... You were supposed to bring pie... Class is wasted on us.:msp_wink:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Can't hit you now, but will when I can.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Can't hit you now, but will when I can.


 
You're gonna have to convince Stumpy he needs to run an 8 pin on that 372 what with all that torque... Husky speed / Stihl grunt...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm not a fan of the eight, but in the wood they will race in I bet everyone will be using an eight maybe even a nine on a saw or two. I always stop the saw with a eight to heavy handed I guess.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not a fan of the eight, but in the wood they will race in I bet everyone will be using an eight maybe even a nine on a saw or two. I always stop the saw with a eight to heavy handed I guess.


 
That's what impressed me about Stump's saws... You could really lean on em'... Even in big oak... First Huskies I could ever do that with... My 7900 can handle an 8 right now, but don't know if it would with a 28" bar on it though.


----------



## indiansprings

Hedge, I got a message from Simon saying the 460 is almost done.
We're close enough that when I get it back, I'd like to run up and compare it to how a 7900 feels. Is there a Dolmar up your way or did you have to go to Springfield?
I'd be telling ole' Terry the stumpbroke 372 is like a eastern (blue) indigo snake, they eat them rattlers head first for breakfast.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not a fan of the eight, but in the wood they will race in I bet everyone will be using an eight maybe even a nine on a saw or two. I always stop the saw with a eight to heavy handed I guess.


 



Hedgerow said:


> That's what impressed me about Stump's saws... You could really lean on em'... Even in big oak... First Huskies I could ever do that with... My 7900 can handle an 8 right now, but don't know if it would with a 28" bar on it though.


 
Not a big fan of the eight's either, I like to dog em in an pull on the handle. Eights are to touchy.

I'll try an eight on it since during the competition they won't be dogging them in.


----------



## Hedgerow

indiansprings said:


> Hedge, I got a message from Simon saying the 460 is almost done.
> We're close enough that when I get it back, I'd like to run up and compare it to how a 7900 feels. Is there a Dolmar up your way or did you have to go to Springfield?
> I'd be telling ole' Terry the stumpbroke 372 is like a eastern (blue) indigo snake, they eat them rattlers head first for breakfast.


 
You're welcome to come on up. I got some logs by the shop we can run em' through. As far as dealers? I got nothin'... I had to order mine from CT. Not a big deal since I've had to learn to work on the saws myself and got a couple good buddies I can bounce things off of when I get perplexed. I'll PM you where I'm located. Curious to see the 460 run. Good saws...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have a stock 460 for a bench mark. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have a stock 460 for a bench mark. :msp_tongue:


 
That's right. I forgot you got one with a cool handle. 
What size bar you running on that right now?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

25" with round ground regular RSC full comp.


----------



## indiansprings

That's the same set up we run on our 460. I get over as far as Jay on a regular basis, usually around once a month, I know I will be over there on the afternoon of May 19th.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> 25" with round ground regular RSC full comp.


 
That's just a pretty nice setup... I even had a Stihl dealer here in Springfield tell me the 460 was the best saw in their line up this year. Didn't have anything but good to say about it.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

indiansprings said:


> That's the same set up we run on our 460. I get over as far as Jay on a regular basis, usually around once a month, I know I will be over there on the afternoon of May 19th.


Jay is the closest town to me. 



Hedgerow said:


> That's just a pretty nice setup... I even had a Stihl dealer here in Springfield tell me the 460 was the best saw in their line up this year. Didn't have anything but good to say about it.:msp_thumbup:


I'd back that statement.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

indiansprings said:


> That's the same set up we run on our 460. I get over as far as Jay on a regular basis, usually around once a month, I know I will be over there on the afternoon of May 19th.


 
Bring that saw on a trip down and we'll run them.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jay is the closest town to me.
> 
> 
> I'd back that statement.


 
The 460 ain't made it to my "bucket list"... yet...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The 460 ain't made it to my "bucket list"... yet...:msp_wink:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Might need to redue your list.

Here I'll help.

at least one Maybe two, one 36" one 28" 066 Flat tops.
20" and 25" bars. MS460.

There your list is done. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Might need to redue your list.
> 
> Here I'll help.
> 
> at least one, Maybe two one 36" one 28" 066 Flat tops.
> 20" and 25" bars. MS460.
> 
> There your list is done. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Actually, you're close... The 660 is "one of those saws... The rest, I'm afraid, are "The Other orange SAW"...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One of those other saws is on my list 3120. One of these days I'll talk Wiatt out of his, I know he is wanting a 660 A little trading maybe? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> One of those other saws is on my list 3120. One of these days I'll talk Wiatt out of his, I know he is wanting a 660 A little trading maybe? :msp_rolleyes:


 
I might have to wait till I'm rich, so I can pay a man to carry it around for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> One of those other saws is on my list 3120. One of these days I'll talk Wiatt out of his, I know he is wanting a 660 A little trading maybe? :msp_rolleyes:


 
C'mon Stephen... You gotta have a venerable 372... Everyone needs one of those! They're just in that angry saw category...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon Stephen... You gotta have a venerable 372... Everyone needs one of those! They're just in that angry saw category...


 
I have wanted one XPW after Ropensaddle got his new one, around a year ago I think. Then seems like they got to popular If I find a nice used one, maybe. Maybe not git one just for spite. :msp_tongue: 

Really I would jump on a used one like an old girlfriend.


----------



## tlandrum

id be careful sending a saw with 8 pin on it,most of the wood i cut a 7 pin will do much better without being so touchy. when its someone else running your saw you want to make it as user freindly as possible. you might want to bring an 8 or even a 9 for playing in the square wood later on.


----------



## atvguns

seems to me that if the competition is to compare how good a job the builder did, all the saws should run the same size sprocket should fall under the same chain and bar length 

just my 2 cents all out now so don't mind me


----------



## jerrycmorrow

:agree2:


----------



## komatsuvarna

I don't have a 24'' bar,,, just a 20 and 28. Mine will pull a 28'' pretty good with an 8 pin and a hand filed full comp LGX in bar length Oak. You cant push it though. I dont have a clue what it will do with a 24'' and RSC with a 8 pin, so Im gonna run a 7 probably.

..Of course, My saw ain't stumpbroke either!


----------



## tlandrum

the way i look at it is if you build a mean enough saw to pull a 8 pin then by all means use it. if its not strong enough to pull an 8 better use a 7. but i can just about guarentee from cutting this wood on a daily basis that with the bar fully burried with an 8 pin most time is no faster than a 7. its faster for limbing becouse of chain speed but it lacks the needed torque to cut some of this hard wood . i will have some very hard wood to cut. i will have atleast 1 hickory.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

tlandrum2002 said:


> the way i look at it is if you build a mean enough saw to pull a 8 pin then by all means use it. if its not strong enough to pull an 8 better use a 7. but i can just about guarentee from cutting this wood on a daily basis that with the bar fully burried with an 8 pin most time is no faster than a 7. its faster for limbing becouse of chain speed but it lacks the needed torque to cut some of this hard wood . i will have some very hard wood to cut. i will have atleast 1 hickory.


 
I'm with you on the 7 its all I run, I didn't know what you were cutting. I was thinking if racing in little cants 8 pin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm setting here hoping the brown truck comes today sometimes its as late as 6:30, getting close to quiting time and no saw yet.


----------



## indiansprings

My wife and I ran into town to pick up 100 catfish and 50 red ear perch to replenish the spring pond and when I got home a guy had left a old Mall saw on the front porch. I think it is maybe a model 2.
It's in fantastic shape. I'll attempt to get a picture up later tonight.
The old timer/neighbor died about three months ago, we mowed his yard for nothing. I ask him one time if he had any old saws, he must have left someone a note. 

Worksaw, if the 460 is back by the 19th, plan on a phone call in the afternoon, I should be done in Jay by 2:30/3ish. If you don't mind pm me your phone # and we'll sure run it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

indiansprings said:


> My wife and I ran into town to pick up 100 catfish and 50 red ear perch to replenish the spring pond and when I got home a guy had left a old Mall saw on the front porch. I think it is maybe a model 2.
> It's in fantastic shape. I'll attempt to get a picture up later tonight.
> The old timer/neighbor died about three months ago, we mowed his yard for nothing. I ask him one time if he had any old saws, he must have left someone a note.
> 
> Worksaw, if the 460 is back by the 19th, plan on a phone call in the afternoon, I should be done in Jay by 2:30/3ish. If you don't mind pm me your phone # and we'll sure run it.


 
Your PM is full.


----------



## indiansprings

Just flushed it!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> the way i look at it is if you build a mean enough saw to pull a 8 pin then by all means use it. if its not strong enough to pull an 8 better use a 7. but i can just about guarentee from cutting this wood on a daily basis that with the bar fully burried with an 8 pin most time is no faster than a 7. its faster for limbing becouse of chain speed but it lacks the needed torque to cut some of this hard wood . i will have some very hard wood to cut. i will have atleast 1 hickory.


 
Anybody know of any 6 pin rims?? I may need all the help I can git.:hmm3grin2orange:
Let me ask you this, when grampatractor is runnimg these saws in the cut will he be doggin it in, or lettin the saw feed itself???


----------



## tlandrum

id say it should be self fed with what pressure it can take without bogging the saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The 066 just got here, pics tomorrow to dark now. This thing rips it kicks the #### out of our MS660. :msp_biggrin: Man I am happy with it.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> The 066 just got here, pics tomorrow to dark now. This thing rips it kicks the #### out of our MS660. :msp_biggrin: Man I am happy with it.


 opcorn: need a vid glad you got it back want to trade it for a rough looking 044


----------



## Work Saw Collector

She is loud as hell Brad done a nice MM on it besides the porting. I started it inside a 10' X 10' room I wont do that anymore. :hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: Fixed spelling man I can't spell.


----------



## wendell

Thanks for the invite to join your group! Guess that makes me an honorary redneck? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Work Saw Collector said:


> The 066 just got here, pics tomorrow to dark now. This thing rips it kicks the #### out of our MS660. :msp_biggrin: Man I am happy with it.


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> She is loud as hell Brad done a nice MM on it besides the porting. I started it inside a 10' X 10' room I wont do that anymore. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Edit: Fixed spelling man I can't spell.


 
Excellent. I'm glad to hear it arrived home safely


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> seems to me that if the competition is to compare how good a job the builder did, all the saws should run the same size sprocket should fall under the same chain and bar length
> 
> just my 2 cents all out now so don't mind me



Maybe also run them head to head and then swap bars and chains and run them again to take into account any possible differences in the bars and chains.

Or you could make them run Dan's chains from the last GTG. :monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> She is loud as hell Brad done a nice MM on it besides the porting. I started it inside a 10' X 10' room I wont do that anymore. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Edit: Fixed spelling man I can't spell.


 

Be interesting to run it against my Stumpbroke 288


----------



## indiansprings

Or my soon to be ported Dolmar 133!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

indiansprings said:


> Or my soon to be ported Dolmar 133!


 
Me likes a ported Dollie:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My 066 build, There will be a thread when the saw is done with all the pics and info. I'll put some in here as I go.

A 36” Cannon Superbar almost ready for Powder Coat.



Cannon superbar by supercabs78, on Flickr


Here is the case halfs blasted and almost ready for powder coat



Case halfs by supercabs78, on Flickr

Rod still has a few more parts to media blast, just thought I wood show some pics of a little progress.

This one may not be as fast as the one I got yesterday, but hoping it turns out to be a real nice looking and solid runner.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Be interesting to run it against my Stumpbroke 288


 
I did like that saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> opcorn: need a vid glad you got it back want to trade it for a rough looking 044


 
Here it is, I don't think I'll get to run it today Maybe tomorrow. I'll Take it up to the old GTG site and get a video. 

Its wearing a 13T sprocket nose 32" bar and one of Nate's handles.




066 by supercabs78, on Flickr

That pic came out bad.




066 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here it is, I don't think I'll get to run it today Maybe tomorrow. I'll Take it up to the old GTG site and get a video.
> 
> Its wearing a 13T sprocket nose 32" bar and one of Nate's handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 066 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> That pic came out bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 066 by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
Nice looking saw for a sthil. Going to pickup the fuel line for the 041G. Hope fully get it running right.this next wk. If I have time.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I did like that saw.


 
I've completely redone the topend again, not enough grunt. It's got it now. 210psi after 1 tank of fuel.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Yard sale finds this last week. I just couldn't say no to em! The garage is beginning to hit "Critical Mass", & I think the wife is going to hit my head with a cast iron skillet if I bring home any more chainsaws....:hmm3grin2orange:
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcculloch002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcculloch002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I've completely redone the topend again, not enough grunt. It's got it now. 210psi after 1 tank of fuel.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_ohmy:


 
Man thats a bunch of comp. Bring it with ya when you come down. We can run it with mine. Mine only has 205, so be easy on me ok??:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Yard sale finds this last week. I just couldn't say no to em! The garage is beginning to hit "Critical Mass", & I think the wife is going to hit my head with a cast iron skillet if I bring home any more chainsaws....:hmm3grin2orange:
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcculloch002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcculloch002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
real nice finds. guess i'm gonna have to get out to the yard sales.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> real nice finds. guess i'm gonna have to get out to the yard sales.


 
Me too, I'm off to a auction in an hour.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got back from aution w a olympyk 251B and a poulan 3400. 251 runs good needs filter and cover replaced 3400 no spark. and a grandburg file guide. All less than 50.00 bucks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't find a saw one, but the wife and mother bought a van full. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

MY Brother and sister in law went to springfield to hit some yard sale's today. I told them to call me if they found any saws and give me the info on them and how much, all they came up with was a $5 bicycle. Maybe my luck will turn around one of these's days


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> MY Brother and sister in law went to springfield to hit some yard sale's today. I told them to call me if they found any saws and give me the info on them and how much, all they came up with was a $5 bicycle. Maybe my luck will turn around one of these's days


 
I'm hoping for you as well.  Springfield is John T's territory he probably got them all. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

ARsawMechanic said:


> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcculloch002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcculloch002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Are those both 250's on the top of the picture?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

wendell said:


> Are those both 250's on the top of the picture?


 
Yep, both are 250's. And in pretty good shape, cosmetically at least, I haven't had a chance to really look at them yet.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> I didn't find a saw one, but the wife and mother bought a van full. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Was that the Stillwell Hardware auction? I wanted to go, but had to spend the day replacing a water pump & belt...:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> Was that the Stillwell Hardware auction? I wanted to go, but had to spend the day replacing a water pump & belt...:bang:


 
No, but I did think about going to it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> No, but I did think about going to it.


 
View attachment 183377
View attachment 183378


Hello all! Sorry I've been away, been catching up on a 6 month back log of "Honey do's", woodcutting and gardening since my Gov't sponsored trip to VA. Thought I'd drop a couple pictures as evidence of a couple of my saws, (more to come later,...). Enjoy! These were from last year after cleaning up tornado damage in my yard (piss elm),...
-B


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 183377
> View attachment 183378
> 
> 
> Hello all! Sorry I've been away, been catching up on a 6 month back log of "Honey do's", woodcutting and gardening since my Gov't sponsored trip to VA. Thought I'd drop a couple pictures as evidence of a couple of my saws, (more to come later,...). Enjoy! These were from last year after cleaning up tornado damage in my yard (piss elm),...
> -B



Nice to have you back in the thread, nice saws as well. You have a nice looking place as well. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Here's some other pictures of the collection, minus the old Craftsman/Poulan and the MAC 35A,...
View attachment 183398

View attachment 183399

View attachment 183400

View attachment 183401

View attachment 183402


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got back from aution w a olympyk 251B and a poulan 3400. 251 runs good needs filter and cover replaced 3400 no spark. and a grandburg file guide. All less than 50.00 bucks.


 
i think you'll like the 251B. seems to have good torque all the way through. good score. only place i've seen new filters is on chainsawr


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 183377
> View attachment 183378
> 
> 
> Hello all! Sorry I've been away, been catching up on a 6 month back log of "Honey do's", woodcutting and gardening since my Gov't sponsored trip to VA. Thought I'd drop a couple pictures as evidence of a couple of my saws, (more to come later,...). Enjoy! These were from last year after cleaning up tornado damage in my yard (piss elm),...
> -B


 
good to see you back from your all expenses paid vacation. nice saws. you just need some olys to balance your collection.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> ...Guess that makes me an honorary redneck? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
no, that makes you a redneck hillbilly in training. first ya gotta learn to say yall and other proper uses of the ainglish laingweg.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 183377
> View attachment 183378
> 
> 
> Hello all! Sorry I've been away, been catching up on a 6 month back log of "Honey do's", woodcutting and gardening since my Gov't sponsored trip to VA. Thought I'd drop a couple pictures as evidence of a couple of my saws, (more to come later,...). Enjoy! These were from last year after cleaning up tornado damage in my yard (piss elm),...
> -B


 
Bout damn time you got back here...


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> no, that makes you a redneck hillbilly in training. first ya gotta learn to say yall and other proper uses of the ainglish laingweg.


 
And be able to cite the difference between y'all and youins',... LMAO. Bonus points for knowing what a hollar is!


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> no, that makes you a redneck hillbilly in training. first ya gotta learn to say yall and other proper uses of the ainglish laingweg.


 
Well, ma spelling and grammar has done gott'n a lot worst sence i started posten in hear.


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> good to see you back from your all expenses paid vacation. nice saws. you just need some olys to balance your collection.


 
Soon enough,... I want an Oly, a Remington to replace the old one that died, another MAC or two, a David-Bradley and a green Sachs-Dolmar (not the red "Dolmar")!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Bout damn time you got back here...


 
Thanks Hedge!!! Been awhile. I just wish I could have made the GTG,.... Oh well. Next time!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

did you guys see this on cl

stihl chainsaw


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Thanks Hedge!!! Been awhile. I just wish I could have made the GTG,.... Oh well. Next time!


 
Look for one this fall... Or two... We just have no Idea yet where that'll be.. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> did you guys see this on cl
> 
> stihl chainsaw


 
Hmmm... 81 cc for 300 bucks... Could make someone a unique addition to a collection... Horsepower specs are sketchy. I'd bet Stephen would know their rating...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think they are.
056 AV 81cc
056 Super 87cc
056 Mag and MagII 93cc


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think they are.
> 056 AV 81cc
> 056 Super 87cc
> 056 Mag and MagII 93cc


 
seems like 056 parts are hard to get but if i had the coins i'd try to get it. alas, low coins.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> seems like 056 parts are hard to get but if i had the coins i'd try to get it. alas, low coins.


 
Yep parts are hard to find and bring to much money. I don't run my 056 MagII much because of that.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Locust Cutter said:


> And be able to cite the difference between y'all and youins',... LMAO. Bonus points for knowing what a hollar is!


 
Extra bonus points for knowing the difference between a "Hollar" and a "Holler" . :monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

This project is too big for the bench.:hmm3grin2orange: Been stripped, and is ready for it's 14' dump box W/40" sides... It ain't a saw, but the saws will be filling it this year. It used to be a Knight mixer wagon.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

no springs? you gonna bounce them saws all over the road. just let me know when you'll be traveling so i can follow you.

Edit: oh wait. i see, you're gonna carry wood in it. okay. still looks like its gonna bounce a bunch. hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Loaded heavy it wont bounce much. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> no springs? you gonna bounce them saws all over the road. just let me know when you'll be traveling so i can follow you.
> 
> Edit: oh wait. i see, you're gonna carry wood in it. okay. still looks like its gonna bounce a bunch. hope i'm wrong though.


 
No bounce... Too heavy... That running gear is rated for 14,000 lbs. Tires are 40" tall and it's meant to be pulled with a tractor. Although it does trail well. 65MPH back from the scrap Iron yard.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> No bounce... Too heavy... That running gear is rated for 14,000 lbs. Tires are 40" tall and it's meant to be pulled with a tractor. Although it does trail well. 65MPH back from the scrap Iron yard.:msp_biggrin:


 
 Are we going to get to see a pic with it full this fall?


----------



## wendell

ARsawMechanic said:


> Extra bonus points for knowing the difference between a "Hollar" and a "Holler" . :monkey:


 
Is one of them this?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are we going to get to see a pic with it full this fall?


 
Hope sooner than that! Trying to decide if I want to run the hydraulic pump with the PTO or an independent Honda motor...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Hope sooner than that! Trying to decide if I want to run the hydraulic pump with the PTO or an independent Honda motor...


 Does your tractor have remotes if so just plug the cylinder into them


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Does your tractor have remotes if so just plug the cylinder into them


 
Absolutely... And that would be the easiest way to go... But it trails so good, I may want to hook it to the 350 and take it to the feed mill. It'll hold 150 - 175 bushel of wheat and with a grain gate in the back, it might be handy to have either an electric pump, or independent motor... Decisions, decisions... :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Is one of them this?


 
Close... Real close... Cept' that one is pronounced "cccchhhhhaluh", Like you're trying to clear your throat... But a tasty, Jewish, holiday bread is always welcome...:hungry:


----------



## Locust Cutter

ARsawMechanic said:


> Extra bonus points for knowing the difference between a "Hollar" and a "Holler" . :monkey:


 
As in: "Hey Y'all! Gimme a holler next time you want to go down drinkin' shine in the hollar. A couple of youins was stumblin pretty bad last time!"!!!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

Wheres stumpy? I need somebody to kick in the sack.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Wheres stumpy? I need somebody to kick in the sack.


Bad day eh.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Wheres stumpy? I need somebody to kick in the sack.


 
You know Stumpy always late to a thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Bad day eh.


 
Nope. Just want to kick em. Easy enough.


----------



## sawnami

Here you go Les------------until Stumpy shows. :monkey:

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aR-I7d41JGM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## logging22

Holy crap do0d!! Stop the pain!:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Repost from another thread. 



Work Saw Collector said:


> Here it is Brad  (and others) We had a little time yesterday evening, so we cut a few cookies. The end of the video the wrap handle hit the log holding the big one up, :hmm3grin2orange: so my brother shut the saw off. 32" bar in 30" wood give or take.
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=4de518b004&photo_id=5712881611" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## Hedgerow

Sounds solid!


----------



## atvguns

Looking good Stephen


Hedgerow when we going to see that 7900 in action


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Looking good Stephen
> 
> 
> Hedgerow when we going to see that 7900 in action


 
As soon as someone gives me the ability to post video...:bang:
Until then you'll have to settle for running it yourself at the next GTG. If I can't make it to Les's on the 22nd, maybe I should just have Stephen pick it up on his way through...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Sounds solid!


 


atvguns said:


> Looking good Stephen
> 
> 
> Hedgerow when we going to see that 7900 in action



Thanks guys, I look for good things as this saw brakes in.



Hedgerow said:


> As soon as someone gives me the ability to post video...:bang:
> Until then you'll have to settle for running it yourself at the next GTG. If I can't make it to Les's on the 22nd, maybe I should just have Stephen pick it up on his way through...:msp_wink:



I can help with both, posting a video and running a new saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> As soon as someone gives me the ability to post video...:bang:
> Until then you'll have to settle for running it yourself at the next GTG. If I can't make it to Les's on the 22nd, maybe I should just have Stephen pick it up on his way through...:msp_wink:


 
Send it down to me with Bob. No promises that it will come back without some mods:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Send it down to me with Bob. No promises that it will come back without some mods:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
:waaaht: It's only on it's only got 5 tanks run through it!!! You know if Stephen runs that saw, he'll want one...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> :waaaht: It's only on it's only got 5 tanks run through it!!! You know if Stephen runs that saw, he'll want one...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Shoot, yer 372 had about the same before I tore it down again:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Shoot, yer 372 had about the same before I tore it down again:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


 
Stephen will want one of those too!!! Pretty soon he'll be a fan of "THE OTHER ORANGE SAW":love1:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen will want one of those too!!! Pretty soon he'll be a fan of "THE OTHER ORANGE SAW":love1:


 
Youa tryin tell me there is a saw manufacture besides Stihl.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We need a Stihl only Smiley. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Youa tryin tell me there is a saw manufacture besides Stihl.


 
You had to go there didn't you:msp_ohmy:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Youa tryin tell me there is a saw manufacture besides Stihl.


 
I'll bring my 346xp, you wanta race?:msp_wink::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> We need a Stihl only Smiley. :msp_ohmy:


 
Found it otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> We need a Stihl only Smiley. :msp_ohmy:


 
No, no we don't!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Found it otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now that is funny.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that is funny.


 
Thought the shoe fit


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'll bring my 346xp, you wanta race?:msp_wink::msp_thumbup:


 
I got an 028 I been workin' on just special for ya'...:bringit:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Thought the shoe fit


 ####, if it fits I'll wear it. :msp_biggrin:



Hedgerow said:


> I got an 028 I been workin' on just special for ya'...:bringit:


 
I got a couple 028 non runners I need to fix up as well.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> ####, if it fits I'll wear it. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
I heard that about you:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got to go work for a while tonight holler at you guys tomorrow.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I got an 028 I been workin' on just special for ya'...:bringit:


 
Mine's stock, but bring it, man! :bringit:


----------



## atvguns

Guys don't make me drag out the XL again that thing is so mean I can't even keep the starter rope in it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Mine's stock, but bring it, man! :bringit:


 
We can fix that:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Guys don't make me drag out the XL again that thing is so mean I can't even keep the starter rope in it


 
I need to port one of mine. Then let my cookie monster hustle some of you poor saps at the next GTG:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Mine's stock, but bring it, man! :bringit:


 
Mine is an overweight pig according to Saw Troll... It's an angry hog though...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Mine is an overweight pig according to Saw Troll... It's an angry hog though...


 
Fat girls are always better at gittin er done:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I need to port one of mine. Then let my cookie monster hustle some of you poor saps at the next GTG:msp_biggrin:


 as long as we don't go over a quarter a run


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> as long as we don't go over a quarter a run


 
I might just port one of them. I need to win the lotto or git me a sugar mamma. Thataway I can have more time& money to play with saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> as long as we don't go over a quarter a run


 
Amen to that... Levi would ask me for a roll of quarters, grab the 025, and challenge everyone to race him. Better than a video game to him, even if he loses every one...


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> We can fix that:msp_ohmy:


 
That's the plan, one day. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Amen to that... Levi would ask me for a roll of quarters, grab the 025, and challenge everyone to race him. Better than a video game to him, even if he loses every one...


 
Same thing as Conner. He's willin to race anybody.


----------



## sawnami

The thing I found out about Conner is that if he thinks that the race might be close he grabs a bigger saw so that he will soundly defeat you. Loosing is not an option. I wonder where he got that from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> The thing I found out about Conner is that if he thinks that the race might be close he grabs a bigger saw so that he will soundly defeat you. Loosing is not an option. I wonder where he got that from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I'm not sure.:msp_confused:

I wonder if Less will part with one of his 394/395's???


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Same thing as Conner. He's willin to race anybody.


 
Is that where the term 'Conned' comes from?

You been Conned?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow them saws are for girls

YouTube - The wife milling another board with the 7900.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:msp_tongue: Hay Stump this pic *does not *give you a right to get Wiatts 3120 and pull your shirt up and tie a knot in it, then get a picture of you and the saw. :hmm3grin2orange:






Not my pic but I did ask if I could use it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> :msp_tongue: Hay Stump this pic *does not *give you a right to get Wiatts 3120 and pull your shirt up and tie a knot in it, then get a picture of you and the saw. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my pic but I did ask if I could use it.


 
Dang it, Now what am I gonna do with a pair of 40" Daisy Dukes??? 

Yer gonna regret that pic!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Where's everybody at must of found more toys to play with

Stumpy I like your sig.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Where's everybody at must of found more toys to play with
> 
> Stumpy I like your sig.


 

Thanks, Looks like we got the place to ourselves Wanna play spin the bottle or maybee a game of twister in the buff


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, Looks like we got the place to ourselves Wanna play spin the bottle or maybee a game of twister in the buff


 Well I would but I am at work right now, camera's everywhere they kinda frown on all that nudity stuff while on the clock. Maybe someone else will show up to play post pics if they doopcorn:

Besides last time you cheated I figured out why you had me setting in front of that big piece of steel when I seen that magnet stuck in the end of the bottle


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Well I would but I am at work right now, camera's everywhere they kinda frown on all that nudity stuff while on the clock. Maybe someone else will show up to play post pics if they doopcorn:
> 
> Besides last time you cheated I figured out why you had me setting in front of that big piece of steel when I seen that magnet stuck in the end of the bottle


 
Aw, yer no fun. Guess I'll play all by myself:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Aw, yer no fun. Guess I'll play all by myself:msp_scared:


 
Just don't over do it them ambulance rides are expensive


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Just don't over do it them ambulance rides are expensive


 
Nah, I usually just pass out.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## logging22

You two get a room please.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> You two get a room please.:hmm3grin2orange:


 abought time you showed up


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> abought time you showed up


 
Whats up fellas? Here for a few, let me have it.


----------



## Echo Kid

hey logging 22 whats up


----------



## logging22

Echo Kid said:


> hey logging 22 whats up


 
Logging like hell brother. Sup wif you and yours??:msp_tongue:


----------



## Echo Kid

not much


----------



## logging22

Where is everybody??:msp_tongue:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Where is everybody??:msp_tongue:


 
How ya doin, Les?

We're goin to crash your place in a week.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> How ya doin, Les?
> 
> We're goin to crash your place in a week.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
HEll yes!!!!!!!!!!! Bring every saw ya got and somewhere to put some food!! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> HEll yes!!!!!!!!!!! Bring every saw ya got and somewhere to put some food!! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!


 
I can't wait


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish I was closer and didn't have so much going on.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish I was closer and didn't have so much going on.


 
Won't bee the same without ya:msp_sad:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> HEll yes!!!!!!!!!!! Bring every saw ya got and somewhere to put some food!! WOOOOHOOOOO!!!


 
I'll bring every saw and a pickup for the food. Thanks man! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Really lookin forward to it!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Not sure I'll bring every saw, but I'll have several.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure I'll bring every saw, but I'll have several.


 
:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns




----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> :msp_w00t:


 
There you are:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> There you are:msp_w00t:


 
Here i am. Sup??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


>


 
It'll be ok.:msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Here i am. Sup??


 
Nuttin much. You gonna have yer 372 build off saw ready by the weekend???:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> It'll be ok.:msp_smile:



Don't forget the:cameran:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Don't forget the:cameran:


 
My "wife" lost the dmned thing.:bang:


----------



## logging22

Got a camera, and a video thingy. The 372 is still working right now. Gonna wait till the day before the buildoff to start on it.:help:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> My "wife" lost the dmned thing.:bang:


did you give her one of these


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Got a camera, and a video thingy. The 372 is still working right now. Gonna wait till the day before the buildoff to start on it.:help:


 
Gonna have any wood fer us to cut on????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> did you give her one of these


 
No. wouldn't do any good anyways. Thats the least of her problems.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Gonna have any wood fer us to cut on????


 
Stihlverado and myself are going to gather some this week. What kind of gtg would this be without wood? And i mean the kind that has bark on it!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Stihlverado and myself are going to gather some this week. What kind of gtg would this be without wood? And i mean the kind that has bark on it!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
 oh brother.

I hate the week before a gtg. I'm worthless, even more than i usually am:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Not really a GTG. Just a few guys with saws. Gotta go nite nite now. C ya later.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Not really a GTG. Just a few guys with saws. Gotta go nite nite now. C ya later.


 
I sent Stump a PM I'm lost and haven't left yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I sent Stump a PM I'm lost and haven't left yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I thought I was hard to follow.......:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> oh brother.
> 
> I hate the week before a gtg. I'm worthless, even more than i usually am:msp_biggrin:


 
Looks like I might just get down there... The 028 didn't turn out like I was hoping, but I'll bring it anyhow...:msp_thumbdn: The baseball tourney is a one day event, "Saturday", so I convinced the wife we needed to take an all day road trip... Gonna be a "Sunday Driver".:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like I might just get down there... The 028 didn't turn out like I was hoping, but I'll bring it anyhow...:msp_thumbdn: The baseball tourney is a one day event, "Saturday", so I convinced the wife we needed to take an all day road trip... Gonna be a "Sunday Driver".:msp_biggrin:


 
Better not be any "sunday drivein". I'd better see some black smoke commin from the tail end of that powersmoke:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Better not be any "sunday drivein". I'd better see some black smoke commin from the tail end of that powersmoke:msp_thumbsup:


 
210 miles... $4.00 fuel...:msp_mad: Truck stays in the driveway... I'll just have to fill the trunk of the car with saws...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> 210 miles... $4.00 fuel...:msp_mad: Truck stays in the driveway... I'll just have to fill the trunk of the car with saws...


 
I'm showing 267 miles for me. Looks like $200 or so in fuel.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm showing 267 miles for me. Looks like $200 or so in fuel.


 That's only about 142 pounds of beef that ain't bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That's only about 142 pounds of beef that ain't bad.


 
Mmmmm.... Beef..... It's what's for dinner...:hungry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Mmmmm.... Beef..... It's what's for dinner...:hungry:


 
I like beef:msp_wub::msp_wub:


----------



## indiansprings

Stump, I gotta chance this afternoon to throw a compression tester on the ole 133 dolly, she's blowing 185 cold. I was surprised to see a saw that has to be close to 25-30 years old blowing that kind of compression. I'll prolly try to trade you the ole monster for a stump breaking a saw for me. I've got to learn to post pictures on this new setup.lol The old saw that was left on my front porch about a week ago wasn't a Mall like I thought it is a old AH-47, it's in excellent shape, other than the dang thing is locked up, got the cylinder full of kroil soaking.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

indiansprings said:


> Stump, I gotta chance this afternoon to throw a compression tester on the ole 133 dolly, she's blowing 185 cold. I was surprised to see a saw that has to be close to 25-30 years old blowing that kind of compression. I'll prolly try to trade you the ole monster for a stump breaking a saw for me. I've got to learn to post pictures on this new setup.lol The old saw that was left on my front porch about a week ago wasn't a Mall like I thought it is a old AH-47, it's in excellent shape, other than the dang thing is locked up, got the cylinder full of kroil soaking.


 
I'm sure we can work sumtin out..:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm sure we can work sumtin out..:msp_thumbsup:


 
Hmmm... A 133 Dolmar... Can't remember the specs on those... In the 6hp range? maybe 80 sumpthin' cc's?? :msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

Two 757's down. One permanently. 

Housing patch on the second one didn't hold. NEED a new one!

No $$$$$$........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... A 133 Dolmar... Can't remember the specs on those... In the 6hp range? maybe 80 sumpthin' cc's?? :msp_wink:


 
85cc.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a bit of 42 inch oak to saw up in the morning. That'll test the ol' 034's. 



Aint got no hep.


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe I need to break out the 2100?

:monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Maybe I need to break out the 2100?
> 
> :monkey:


 
With the luck you've had lately, you better bring em' all Dan... Then bring the wounded to the next GTG, and we'll try and resurect them. Just remember all the parts and spares if you got em'...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> With the luck you've had lately, you better bring em' all Dan... Then bring the wounded to the next GTG, and we'll try and resurect them. Just remember all the parts and spares if you got em'...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sounds like my luck lately,... I've got 3 saws up and 3 down,.... I guess I'm batting .500!!! :msp_thumbsup:
Broke two starters and one is just losing compression. However the 346, 039 ans 660 are running like champs,...


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I sent Stump a PM I'm lost and haven't left yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Were you thinkin bout comin over? That would rule!!! But i understand the money thing brother. Gas is crazy and its only a Sunday thing. I couldnt come to your GTG and that sux. Sorry for that.:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Were you thinkin bout comin over? That would rule!!! But i understand the money thing brother. Gas is crazy and its only a Sunday thing. I couldnt come to your GTG and that sux. Sorry for that.:msp_wink:


 
If the world don't start spinning backwards or something, I'm planning on it.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> If the world don't start spinning backwards or something, I'm planning on it.


 
Oh man. Your the best. Didnt think it would be worth it for ya. Long way and gas is crazy. Stump has the way. Maybe you could ride over with him and save a little. We could pass the hat to send ya back, or i could just keep ya and make you work.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Oh man. Your the best. Didnt think it would be worth it for ya. Long way and gas is crazy. Stump has the way. Maybe you could ride over with him and save a little. We could pass the hat to send ya back, or i could just keep ya and make you work.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
My route will be south almost all the way, I'll be too far south of stump. I'll just get my money back from some kind of trade deal.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> My route will be south almost all the way, I'll be too far south of stump. I'll just get my money back from some kind of trade deal.


 
Dood, you have no idea what i have to trade. Cant wait!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Dood, you have no idea what i have to trade. Cant wait!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I hear my little buddy is showing early you all wait for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> If the world don't start spinning backwards or something, I'm planning on it.


 
Glad you can make it, man! Goin to be a great time!


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Oh man. Your the best. Didnt think it would be worth it for ya. Long way and gas is crazy. Stump has the way. Maybe you could ride over with him and save a little. We could pass the hat to send ya back, or i could just keep ya and make you work.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: After a few minutes trying that, you'd gladly pay his way home....

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hear my little buddy is showing early you all wait for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yep. Coming on Sat nite. Gonna spend a little time wif the loggin. Oooooo. Yep!!:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Yep. Coming on Sat nite. Gonna spend a little time wif the loggin. Oooooo. Yep!!:msp_unsure:


 
I went to Bob's today but didn't come home with anything new for any of us, but I have some stuff from the past.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I went to Bob's today but didn't come home with anything new for any of us, but I have some stuff from the past.


 
If your really coming, please bring the DB. I need to see what ive done wrong with mine. And maybe you could put my other one together for me!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> If your really coming, please bring the DB. I need to see what ive done wrong with mine. And maybe you could put my other one together for me!!


 
Yep It was on my load list, I have two runners now.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep It was on my load list, I have two runners now.


 
Bet you only leave wif one!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yep. Coming on Sat nite. Gonna spend a little time wif the loggin. Oooooo. Yep!!:msp_unsure:


 
I'ts gonna be a long week:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I'ts gonna be a long week:msp_sad:


 
I hate to use a man's kid to get at him :hmm3grin2orange: but I have a green saw 56cc, Connor would like whatya got.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hate to use a man's kid to get at him :hmm3grin2orange: but I have a green saw 56cc, Connor would like whatya got.


 
I'll bet he out grew that 170.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hate to use a man's kid to get at him :hmm3grin2orange: but I have a green saw 56cc, Connor would like whatya got.


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet he out grew that 170.


 
Talkin to yerself again?? I've got some junk I need to unload. Probably gonn hit the scrap yard one more time before this week end.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Talkin to yerself again?? I've got some junk I need to unload. Probably gonn hit the scrap yard one more time before this week end.:msp_biggrin:


 
 I like junk.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Talkin to yerself again?? I've got some junk I need to unload. Probably gonn hit the scrap yard one more time before this week end.:msp_biggrin:


 
Hey Stump. Got some resurrected wood boss junk for ya to run. It's my overweight pig...:msp_biggrin: I'll try to get a little video blip loaded... Don't hold your breath though...:msp_thumbdn:[video=youtube;MxcwoezPSoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxcwoezPSoU[/video]


----------



## caleath

Ok I know you guys are getting ready for another one...but I felt like throwing the thread back in here. There are some site pics too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stump. Got some resurrected wood boss junk for ya to run. It's my overweight pig...:msp_biggrin: I'll try to get a little video blip loaded... Don't hold your breath though...:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> [video=youtube;MxcwoezPSoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxcwoezPSoU[/video]


 I love an ol 028 


caleath said:


> Ok I know you guys are getting ready for another one...but I felt like throwing the thread back in here. There are some site pics too.


We will be watching your thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stump. Got some resurrected wood boss junk for ya to run. It's my overweight pig...:msp_biggrin: I'll try to get a little video blip loaded... Don't hold your breath though...:msp_thumbdn:[video=youtube;MxcwoezPSoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxcwoezPSoU[/video]


 
Makes me miss my 350:bang: That thing was a runner. I need to git another sum day.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Makes me miss my 350:bang: That thing was a runner. I need to git another sum day.


 
I got a youtube site now Stumpy... Nothing is safe now...:hmm3grin2orange: I'm bringin' my official videographer Sunday... I can post some if you want, or hold double dog top secret till after the TN GTG...:camera::matrix:


----------



## logging22

Ill get the poodle skirts out and dry cleaned!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Ill get the poodle skirts out and dry cleaned!:msp_w00t:


 
They do need cleaned.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Thats mine. Srumpets is pink wif tassels.:msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

After messing with the muffler on that 028, It needed "Big boy pants" to reach past the exhaust...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I like it, rep sent.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like it, rep sent.


 
I need a tach... That thing runs crazy RPM's... Needs more torque though. Someday maybe I'll do something about it...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> After messing with the muffler on that 028, It needed "Big boy pants" to reach past the exhaust...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Looks mean, for a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Looks mean, for a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now stump? Are you sayin' that's like putting lipstick on a pig? :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Now stump? Are you sayin' that's like putting lipstick on a pig? :msp_wink:


 
Whats wrong with putting lipstick on a pig????:msp_wub:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Whats wrong with putting lipstick on a pig????:msp_wub:


 
Nothing more than putting a pink poodle skirt on a stumpy. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Nothing more than putting a pink poodle skirt on a stumpy. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey I rock that outfit

You gonna make it to Terry's GTG???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went out and looked the saws over it hard to decide what to take when you think it might not be comming back.

I'll just load quite a few just in case Les and Stump got things I can't live without. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm out for the evening.


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey I rock that outfit
> 
> You gonna make it to Terry's GTG???


 
I'm planning to. Hopefully gas prices will stay down.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I'm planning to. Hopefully gas prices will stay down.


 
Down like.... Under $5? :msp_angry:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Down like.... Under $5? :msp_angry:


 
Just one of many reasons that I'm about to sell my gas Superduty and buy a Cummins 4x4. I love my Ford, but I also love the sound, torque, longevuty and mileage of the Cummins,... Dodges are ok too':msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I went out and looked the saws over it hard to decide what to take when you think it might not be comming back.
> 
> I'll just load quite a few just in case Les and Stump got things I can't live without. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm out for the evening.


 
Nothing you bring is going back brother. So, pick carfully.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Ok. Checklist for Saturday.

Poodle skirts cleaned. Check
5 gallons of crisco. Check
New twister game, unopened. Check
John Denver's greatest hits CD. Check

Stumpy, am i forgetting anything???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Ok. Checklist for Saturday.
> 
> Poodle skirts cleaned. Check
> 5 gallons of crisco. Check
> New twister game, unopened. Check
> John Denver's greatest hits CD. Check
> 
> Stumpy, am i forgetting anything???


 
I'm not sure, but think I am happy I can't be there till Sunday.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> We will need one of these Bedazzlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter


 
what about all this stuff Les


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> what about all this stuff Les


 
I forgot about that post. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot about that post. :hmm3grin2orange:


 Took me awhile to find it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Took me awhile to find it


 
I'll bet, I'm out of rep hit you when I can.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I went out and looked the saws over it hard to decide what to take when you think it might not be comming back.
> 
> I'll just load quite a few just in case Les and Stump got things I can't live without. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm out for the evening.


 
You better bring that snellerized 066!! I got sumthin fer it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Ok. Checklist for Saturday.
> 
> Poodle skirts cleaned. Check
> 5 gallons of crisco. Check
> New twister game, unopened. Check
> John Denver's greatest hits CD. Check
> 
> Stumpy, am i forgetting anything???


 
What about the rubber chickens????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll bring it, and a 026, 036, Two DB 360's, two 3400's, A P20 I like showing off. Maybe a few more we'll see once I start packing.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> You better bring that snellerized 066!! I got sumthin fer it.


 what would that be


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> what would that be


 
It better be a camera with a fast shutter speed.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> what would that be


 
My lil 288:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Poodle skirts, scrap booking and chainsaws... 

I'll be lookin for a 365 or 372 if there's a extra one around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> My lil 288:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I knew I should have talked you out of that saw at the last GTG.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> My lil 288:hmm3grin2orange:


 
For those that have to work weekends and those that just can't make it we are going to need a vid. of that race.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I knew I should have talked you out of that saw at the last GTG.


 
Maybee so, It's a whole different beast now!!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Stephen, Does that thing have a big bore top end??:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> For those that have to work weekends and those that just can't make it we are going to need a vid. of that race.


 
I think Hedg is supposed to bring a camera


----------



## Work Saw Collector

No it's stock Stihl with aftermarket piston.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Stephen, Does that thing have a big bore top end??:msp_confused:


you ain't getting scared are you


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> No it's stock Stihl with aftermarket piston.


 
Darn I was hopin it was a BB. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> you ain't getting scared are you


 
No, my 288 told me them BB066"'s taste sweeter when it eats them:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Ok. Checklist for Saturday.
> 
> Poodle skirts cleaned. Check
> 5 gallons of crisco. Check
> New twister game, unopened. Check
> John Denver's greatest hits CD. Check
> 
> Stumpy, am i forgetting anything???


 
I have a feeling that some of this may be for the loser. Talk about an incentive to win.:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> I have a feeling that some of this may be for the loser. Talk about an incentive to win.:msp_scared:


 probably the crisco


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Down like.... Under $5? :msp_angry:


 
We've dropped $0.40 in the last week. Down to $3.69.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump I don't have any square ground chain for a short bar so this will have to be a round ground race.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> probably the crisco


 
Dip the bar and chain in crisco, the saw will slice the wood faster. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Maybee so, It's a whole different beast now!!!:msp_ohmy:


 


atvguns said:


> you ain't getting scared are you


 


sawnami said:


> I have a feeling that some of this may be for the loser. Talk about an incentive to win.:msp_scared:


 
I wrote out a list of reasons if I loose. 
My chain was dull.
My saw hasn't had a tank of fuel thru it yet.
I lost my footing, and let go of the loud button. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I don't have any square ground chain for a short bar so this will have to be a round ground race.


 
Ok, I don't have any square ground either. OH boy we are gonna have some fun


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wrote out a list of reasons if I loose.
> My chain was dull.
> My saw hasn't had a tank of fuel thru it yet.
> I lost my footing, and let go of the loud button. :msp_biggrin:


 
We're gonna be pretty even Stephen. LOL. My 288 is on it's 2nd tank since I went back through it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I think Hedg is supposed to bring a camera


 
A camera and an I-phone... $20 says the I-phone gets used more than the camera... But I'll have both. I may need some e-mail addresses to send the vid. to, if it's a bit heavy on the Meg side...
Oh, by the way, if the logs ain't too big, the Dolly might want in on a cut or ten...:msp_tongue:


----------



## sunfish

*066s' 288s' Oh My*

Am I goin to need to bring some small wood for my little saws? :hmm3grin2orange:

Naw, I'll run with the big dawgs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Am I goin to need to bring some small wood for my little saws? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Naw, I'll run with the big dawgs! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I hope les will have some midlin stuff. The poor ole' 028 is bar challenged...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Am I goin to need to bring some small wood for my little saws? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Naw, I'll run with the big dawgs! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thats the spirit!!!



Hedgerow said:


> A camera and an I-phone... $20 says the I-phone gets used more than the camera... But I'll have both. I may need some e-mail addresses to send the vid. to, if it's a bit heavy on the Meg side...
> Oh, by the way, if the logs ain't too big, the Dolly might want in on a cut or ten...:msp_tongue:



Oh, that Dollie is gonna git run alright.



Hedgerow said:


> I hope les will have some midlin stuff. The poor ole' 028 is bar challenged...


 
I know the feeling.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats the spirit!!!


 
Plan is to make the new 346 cut with a stock 372.

And the 357 out cut a 372. 

This will take a little work though...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Plan is to make the new 346 cut with a stock 372.
> 
> And the 357 out cut a 372.
> 
> This will take a little work though...


 
Let me know when you want to git started!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Plan is to make the new 346 cut with a stock 372.
> 
> And the 357 out cut a 372.
> 
> This will take a little work though...


 
Yup... Like bigger pistons!!!:waaaht:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Like bigger pistons!!!:waaaht:


 
It'll get done with same pistons...:msp_wink:

:boss:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> It'll get done with same pistons...:msp_wink:
> 
> :boss:


 
Stop, yer gittin me all worked up!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Don't be lettin' stumpy's cat out of the bag! When all the other guys find out all you gotta do is JB weld a quarter on your piston, they'll all start doin it! ps: Now I've don it...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Don't be lettin' stumpy's cat out of the bag! When all the other guys find out all you gotta do is JB weld a quarter on your piston, they'll all start doin it! ps: Now I've don it...


 
It's an $0.85 popup. Three quarters & a dime:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> It's an $0.85 popup. Three quarters & a dime:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I call bs.:msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I call bs.:msp_angry:


 
You would.

Got rain yer way???


----------



## logging22

Its coming really fast.:help:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Its coming really fast.:help:


 
That's what she said :msp_w00t::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Down pour all day here...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Down pour all day here...:msp_thumbdn:


 
makes me sleepy


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> makes me sleepy


 
Yup... Me too... I think I need to go get my stuff around for Sunday. So I'm outta here. By the way, keep yer cell phone handy. If we get lost on the other side of Willow springs, I'll need more directions!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Me too... I think I need to go get my stuff around for Sunday. So I'm outta here. By the way, keep yer cell phone handy. If we get lost on the other side of Willow springs, I'll need more directions!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Will do, 
I need to figure out what saws I'm takin. 
I'm as excited as a fat girl on prom night.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## logging22

My puter just took a dump. Been running antivirus now for 45 min. Think i got it all. Now, where did i get a virus? It aint from a pron site. DOnt look at that crap. Maybe from evil bay. Just ordered stuff from there. Dont know. Dont care. Im back.:msp_unsure:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just saw a 288xp in a pawn shop for couple of bills. chain brake handle is broken. don't know anything bout it. don't even know if it runs. assuming it runs, is ~$200 a decent price?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> My puter just took a dump. Been running antivirus now for 45 min. Think i got it all. Now, where did i get a virus? It aint from a pron site. DOnt look at that crap. Maybe from evil bay. Just ordered stuff from there. Dont know. Dont care. Im back.:msp_unsure:


 
Where did you go???


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> just saw a 288xp in a pawn shop for couple of bills. chain brake handle is broken. don't know anything bout it. don't even know if it runs. assuming it runs, is ~$200 a decent price?


 That's just chump change for a man with your money:jester:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> just saw a 288xp in a pawn shop for couple of bills. chain brake handle is broken. don't know anything bout it. don't even know if it runs. assuming it runs, is ~$200 a decent price?


 
Not too bad provideing it's in good shape other than the handle.


----------



## atvguns

Looks like on ebay a cosmetically good parts saw is bringing 200+


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks guys. gonna go see what i can talk him to.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yall reckon that'd make a decent mill saw?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Me likes dem 288's:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I put some tires on the van yesterday, so I can drive it like I stole it. :hmm3grin2orange:

I got a few saws started and ready yesterday couple more to go, then I'll start loading and git a pic.

I am also bringing a big can of,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If you don't want a can of whoop ass, there is also a reduced beating pudding cup.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> If you don't want a can of whoop ass, there is also a reduced beating pudding cup.


 
The reduced beating might be good stuff.


----------



## sunfish

I gotta go to Springfield today, but I'll head to Les' early in the morn.

See y'all there!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> The reduced beating might be good stuff.


 
I figured that it would be creamsickle flavoured.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I put some tires on the van yesterday, so I can drive it like I stole it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I got a few saws started and ready yesterday couple more to go, then I'll start loading and git a pic.
> 
> I am also bringing a big can of,


 
That figures, you need some sort of liquid additive to git them Stihls to compete.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What time Sunday Morning, or do you just want me to get you up?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> What time Sunday Morning, or do you just want me to get you up?


 
Earlier the better, :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Earlier the better, :msp_thumbsup:


 
Me and Rod will be pulling out of here at 2am should be there 7:00 to 7:30.

The GTG Van is full and ready to go.  
Saws
Sign for Stumpy. 
Book for Les.
Sack of bread and pack of Bologna, doing this trip on the cheap. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a couple pics.




001 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Just for Les by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone, polishing 8 pin rims with turtle wax wont make the saw faster. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone, polishing 8 pin rims with turtle wax wont make the saw faster. :msp_biggrin:


 
I just got done polishing my rims, man. What you talkin about?:msp_biggrin:

Looks like you have room for more saws?

Drive safe! See ya in the morning.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone, polishing 8 pin rims with turtle wax wont make the saw faster. :msp_biggrin:


 Working:msp_mad: been busy tonight 

everyone have a safe trip looking forward to the pics when I get to work tomarrow night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm taking my camera, I get as many as I can.


----------



## atvguns

7:39 saws up and running yet Stumpy don't get your skirt dirty today


----------



## Freehand

Have fun guys,workin' through the weekend here.Catch y'all on the next one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We made it home just fine, got stopped on the way home also :hmm3grin2orange: twice in one day. :hmm3grin2orange: Pics are uploading now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

new Les's 010 by supercabs78, on Flickr




new Les's 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a slide show.

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157626648660713%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157626648660713%2F&set_id=72157626648660713&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=71649" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157626648660713%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157626648660713%2F&set_id=72157626648660713&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>


----------



## caleath

i was eating icecream when that pic came up...now i need a clean shirt


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihlvarado done the cooking man it was good fish, I ate till I couldn't take any more.





new Les's 017 by supercabs78, on Flickr




new Les's 016 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

new Les's 012 by supercabs78, on Flickr

This is the pile of saws I came away with from Les. Thanks buddy.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good pix stephen. missed being there. looks like yall had fun. is that gonna be the foldout on the playgirl magazine?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a pic of the saw Les Got from me the DB on the right. 




Just for Les by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is a tornado 10 or so miles north of me I will loose internet when it starts raining. Talk with you all tomorrow.

I guess another one further north took out a Hospital in Joplin Mo.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

About The Pic.

The Poodle Skirts were still at the cleaners, so stump got by the best he could.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy you need to try to get to the tanning bed that was bright:hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks for the Pics Stephen looks like everone had a good time


----------



## wendell

OMG, that was awful. Just about had to gouge out my eyes after the pain that caused. :help:


----------



## sunfish

It was a great time!

Hope Mr. and Mrs Hedgerow got home OK. SW Missouri just go hammered. Bunch of fatalities, it's very bad, folks.

Hope Indiansprings is OK also!


----------



## logging22

I wanna say thanks to Stephen, Rod, Don, Matt, Lisa, Stumpy, Wiatt, Wyborn, Justin, my son and nephew, the whole crew that helped out and everybody else that had a part in this thing. What a great time we had. Short notice, weather, long drives the works. Had a blast. Hope the rest of you guys can make the next one. Or i can make yours. Thanks again fellas.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a pic of the saw Les Got from me the DB on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for Les by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
Got a new DB!!!!!! Sweet saw. Gonna get some more soon! This thing runs great WSC. Thanks again.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Thank you, Les! You did it up right! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Thank you, Les! You did it up right! :msp_biggrin:


 
Yes he did, Les it was a great GTG.


----------



## logging22

Thanks fellas.


----------



## john taliaferro

storms are cooking tonight . hate that i missed a party .


----------



## sunfish

Also, the trip to the Husky bone yard was way cool. Bet with all the excitement, nobody got a photo?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Made it home just in time. Started raining as we were backing into Wiatts shop to unload. 

Thanks Les fer inviting us down & putting up with me & wiatt fer the night. Also fer the wheelin & dealin. Fell like I may owe you a reach around er sumpin.:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Howed that Stump Broke 372 run. Did everyone like.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow did you make it home


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Howed that Stump Broke 372 run. Did everyone like.


 I have no knowledge of the 372s but I thought it ran very well. 



atvguns said:


> Hedgerow did you make it home


 
Thats what I was thinking?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sorry I left before everyone else and missed something I'm sure. I just wanted to make it home before dark.




new Les's 008 by supercabs78, on Flickr
There was more than enough wood. Nice trailer.




new Les's 007 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Did Stump end up with this pile?

Don I liked running both those 346's.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> new Les's 012 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> This is the pile of saws I came away with from Les. Thanks buddy.


what's the big one on the right


----------



## Work Saw Collector

051 Parts saw, Wiatt has one that needed a couple parts.


----------



## Lurch2

Looks like a good time. Sorry I missed it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a pic of Hedgerow's New 7900 that saw was a hit, everyone liked running it. :msp_thumbup:




new Les's 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> what's the big one on the right


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> 051 Parts saw, Wiatt has one that needed a couple parts.


 
Sorry about that I was looking at the wrong pic, that is a 076.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry about that I was looking at the wrong pic, that is a 076.


 
that makes a little more since is it a gear drive


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> that makes a little more since is it a gear drive


 
No its direct drive, 111cc I think. I need to go look up the specs on it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

what's it gonna take to make it run?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> what's it gonna take to make it run?


 
Les said it runs  I haven't played with it yet. Ill let you know after I check it out some.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Les said it runs  I haven't played with it yet. Ill let you know after I check it out some.


 
extremely nice score. bet wolfcsm gonna be droolin when you finish. that is, along with the rest of us.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I called Matt (Hedgerow) earlier. He said they made it home OK. Also wanted me to relay that He may not be on here fer a while. He's gonna be busy whit storm clean up. The storm made a mess out of Joplin.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sunfish's 346's head to head.[video=youtube;PeXvb4TthWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeXvb4TthWM
[/video]


----------



## sunfish

Yep, it's now official, the new 346 is faster than the old one. Time to start work on the old one. :msp_scared:

Hedge, glad you and the Misses got home OK. Good meetin y'all.

Stumpy's saws sure ran strong. Kind of didn't want to mess with the little ones, with all the modded 70+cc saws there. Good times!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Sunfish's 346's head to head.[video=youtube;PeXvb4TthWM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeXvb4TthWM
> [/video]


 
That's why I love my new edition 346xp!!!! Did you get hit by the storm badly Matt? Is the family ok? You need any help w/cleanup?


----------



## sawnami

Thanks for posting the pics and videos. Looks like everyone had a good and uh........... interesting time.:msp_crying: Stumpy, I think that Husky will be probably be willing to offer you a substantial amount of money to switch to Stihl.:msp_blink:

Hope that everyone and their families and friends have made it through the severe weather OK.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Thanks for posting the pics and videos. Looks like everyone had a good and uh........... interesting time.:msp_crying: Stumpy, I think that Husky will be probably be willing to offer you a substantial amount of money to switch to Stihl.:msp_blink:
> 
> Hope that everyone and their families and friends have made it through the severe weather OK.


 
I was hopin to make it in the 2012 Husky calender:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That's a joke right. Lord I hope that's a joke.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I was hopin to make it in the 2012 Husky calender:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm sorry Mrs Hedgerow had to see that. Actually, she's a brave woman to show up at Les' with a crew like we had there.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I'm sorry Mrs Hedgerow had to see that. Actually, she's a brave woman to show up at Les' with a crew like we had there.:msp_w00t:


 
She was a good sport, Hope she didn't have nightmares. :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The 076 will run, I'm going to order some parts for it. The AV mounts are all shot, fuel line, impulse line, and carb kit. Maybe even a full wrap, and a long bar.

If your arm is not hurting and you want it to hurt where it hooks to your shoulder, this is the saw for ya. :hmm3grin2orange: I primed the saw it started first pull and my shoulder is still sore, glad it didn't take any more cranks to get it going.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> The 076 will run, I'm going to order some parts for it. The AV mounts are all shot, fuel line, impulse line, and carb kit. Maybe even a full wrap, and a long bar.
> 
> If your arm is not hurting and you want it to hurt where it hooks to your shoulder, this is the saw for ya. :hmm3grin2orange: I primed the saw it started first pull and my shoulder is still sore, glad it didn't take any more cranks to get it going.


 
Sweet, can't wait to see that thing at the next GTG

I ended up with that 143 Dolmar out of the "junk" pile, 95cc's
I also got the Fugly 394 from Les, and it does run (but had an air leak). Got it tore down right now to replace the plastic intake manifold:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> She was a good sport, Hope she didn't have nightmares. :msp_scared:


 
Nightmares??? she probably wont be able to sleep for a week


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> The 076 will run, I'm going to order some parts for it. The AV mounts are all shot, fuel line, impulse line, and carb kit. Maybe even a full wrap, and a long bar.
> 
> If your arm is not hurting and you want it to hurt where it hooks to your shoulder, this is the saw for ya. :hmm3grin2orange: I primed the saw it started first pull and my shoulder is still sore, glad it didn't take any more cranks to get it going.


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Sweet, can't wait to see that thing at the next GTG
> 
> I ended up with that 143 Dolmar out of the "junk" pile, 95cc's
> I also got the Fugly 394 from Les, and it does run (but had an air leak). Got it tore down right now to replace the plastic intake manifold:msp_thumbdn:



Sounds like you guys done pretty good on the toy run sure hate that I missed it. Going to need a couple of mills for the big saws now


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> She was a good sport, Hope she didn't have nightmares. :msp_scared:


 
I wonder if she had to gouge her eyes out, too?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I wonder if she had to gouge her eyes out, too?


 
No. Thankfully she was wearing dark sunglasses and was unaffected by the glare... The rest of us will just be scarred for life...


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;wbUJiBgq4Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbUJiBgq4Kk[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> [video=youtube;wbUJiBgq4Kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbUJiBgq4Kk[/video]


 
Thats me :msp_wubn the left with Hedges stumpbroke 372, 24" bar, 3/8 Semi chisle stihl chain, 7 pin rim. 
On the right is my buddy Wiatt with his stumpbroke BB372, 20", 3/8 full chisle, full comp Carlton, 7 pin rim.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## wendell

I think you are going to get waxed!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Just kidding. Looks good!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I think you are going to get waxed!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Just kidding. Looks good!!


 
Probly could use a good waxin :msp_ohmy:, judging by the pics WSC had :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I think you are going to get waxed!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Just kidding. Looks good!!


 
Stumpy needs a good waxin!!!






Ooops.... Didn't mean to have you guys layin down there...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats me :msp_wubn the left with Hedges stumpbroke 372, 24" bar, 3/8 Semi chisle stihl chain, 7 pin rim.
> On the right is my buddy Wiatt with his stumpbroke BB372, 20", 3/8 full chisle, full comp Carlton, 7 pin rim.
> 
> Comments are welcome.


 
Are you accepting comments on yourself or the saws?

I love the 372s, you not so much. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;F7hqDKszPmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7hqDKszPmo[/video]

We were makin noodles to go with the fish...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> [video=youtube;F7hqDKszPmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7hqDKszPmo[/video]
> 
> We were makin noodles to go with the fish...


 
That is what the other German saw is capable of!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is what the other German saw is capable of!!!!


 
The "other German saw":msp_wink:[video=youtube;dJH9H6SVlsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJH9H6SVlsE[/video]

When 2 Stihl lovers discover WOW factor...

...When one cut just isn't enough...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats me :msp_wubn the left with Hedges stumpbroke 372, 24" bar, 3/8 Semi chisle stihl chain, 7 pin rim.
> On the right is my buddy Wiatt with his stumpbroke BB372, 20", 3/8 full chisle, full comp Carlton, 7 pin rim.
> 
> Comments are welcome.


 
i am suitably impressed. what comp is it pulling? broke in yet? except for the stump part? i can hear the shaking goin on over in TN right now. sik em stump.


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;pbdT82ck5bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbdT82ck5bg[/video]


----------



## sunfish

The Stump broke saws were very strong. Enjoyed runnin them!!! :msp_smile:

Was also impressed with Hedge's new 7900. First Dolmar I've run. Very Nice!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy needs a good waxin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops.... Didn't mean to have you guys layin down there...



I need to make this my new avitar!!!!



jerrycmorrow said:


> i am suitably impressed. what comp is it pulling? broke in yet? except for the stump part? i can hear the shaking goin on over in TN right now. sik em stump.


 
Thanks, I'll do my best!!



sunfish said:


> The Stump broke saws were very strong. Enjoyed runnin them!!! :msp_smile:
> 
> Was also impressed with Hedge's new 7900. First Dolmar I've run. Very Nice!


 
Thanks again Don. I was likein that pair of 346's, and the 357. Deff on my want list.

I to was impressed with the Dollie. Silky smooth with a ton of power. Good call Matt.


----------



## atvguns

just way too much smilling goin on in that pic.

Stumpy you need to atleast get some shoes to match your Daisy Duke shorts


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> just way too much smilling goin on in that pic.
> 
> Stumpy you need to atleast get some shoes to match your Daisy Duke shorts


 
They were the closest thing to high-heels I got:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Damn, it looks like I missed out on a hell of a time,... Especially them sexy legs,.... :msp_scared::censored:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> Damn, it looks like I missed out on a hell of a time,... Especially them sexy legs,.... :msp_scared::censored:


 
Much better in person:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Damn, it looks like I missed out on a hell of a time,... Especially them sexy legs,.... :msp_scared::censored:


 
Per your thread in the firewood/heating forum.

I almost brought the Super Split, but didn't want to drag a trailer.
If we have another GTG at Stumpy's, I can easily bring it there.


----------



## firefighter33

Hey Stumpy>>>Muffler is on the way!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

firefighter33 said:


> Hey Stumpy>>>Muffler is on the way!


 
Sweet


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Per your thread in the firewood/heating forum.
> 
> I almost brought the Super Split, but didn't want to drag a trailer.
> If we have another GTG at Stumpy's, I can easily bring it there.


 
If you do, I'll bring a couple of twisted pieces of Hedge to test on it...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Per your thread in the firewood/heating forum.
> 
> I almost brought the Super Split, but didn't want to drag a trailer.
> If we have another GTG at Stumpy's, I can easily bring it there.


 
Are ya hinting that I need to have one????:msp_biggrin: 
Wiatt and I have talked about havin one at his place.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Are ya hinting that I need to have one????:msp_biggrin:
> Wiatt and I have talked about havin one at his place.


 
I think that would be a dandy idea. If you need a loader tractor or anything for the event, I can hook you up...


----------



## indiansprings

Looks like it was a heck of a time, sorry I missed it, with the fire at my MIL house friday I just couldn't break away. I'll try to make the next one. I've got a ash tree that measures 14 and a half feet around at the base that needs fell if anyone feels the urge to tackle a big tree,lol. It's the biggest tree I know of right around our place.
Lightning tore the top out. A limb big as a 55 gal drum lid fell on her car, didn't matter as the car caught on fire and was a total loss.

I sure hope to make it to the next GTG, we're going back up to Joplin this weekend and help clean up again.


----------



## sunfish

I'd be glad to bring the Super Split to Stumpys, but it'll be awhile before I can get away. Might want to wait and do a Fall GTG.

Twisted Hedge would be a good test, Hedgerow. Glad I don have any here to split.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Are ya hinting that I need to have one????:msp_biggrin:
> Wiatt and I have talked about havin one at his place.


 
YES, but first, I gotta go out and find a bunch of junk saws for tradin material.:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Are ya hinting that I need to have one????:msp_biggrin:
> Wiatt and I have talked about havin one at his place.


 
i'm hearing noises about a possible upcoming gtg? let'r rip.


----------



## logging22

indiansprings said:


> Looks like it was a heck of a time, sorry I missed it, with the fire at my MIL house friday I just couldn't break away. I'll try to make the next one. I've got a ash tree that measures 14 and a half feet around at the base that needs fell if anyone feels the urge to tackle a big tree,lol. It's the biggest tree I know of right around our place.
> Lightning tore the top out. A limb big as a 55 gal drum lid fell on her car, didn't matter as the car caught on fire and was a total loss.
> 
> I sure hope to make it to the next GTG, we're going back up to Joplin this weekend and help clean up again.


 
Ill take it down for ya brother. Thats just my kind of tree.


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy Gents!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> YES, but first, I gotta go out and find a bunch of junk saws for tradin material.:msp_smile:



I like trading, I'm always hunting trading material.



jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm hearing noises about a possible upcoming gtg? let'r rip.



I watching, and waiting.



RVALUE said:


> Howdy Gents!


Tried to hit you and couldn't.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Per your thread in the firewood/heating forum.
> 
> I almost brought the Super Split, but didn't want to drag a trailer.
> If we have another GTG at Stumpy's, I can easily bring it there.


 SWEET!!!!!!!



Hedgerow said:


> If you do, I'll bring a couple of twisted pieces of Hedge to test on it...


I you don't, I will along with some other varieties,...



sunfish said:


> I'd be glad to bring the Super Split to Stumpys, but it'll be awhile before I can get away. *Might want to wait and do a Fall GTG.*
> That would work out nicely.
> 
> Twisted Hedge would be a good test, Hedgerow. Glad I don have any here to split.


 LMAO, why??? Its great fun with an axe. Especially the large twisted pieces,...


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I you don't, I will along with some other varieties,...
> 
> 
> LMAO, why??? Its great fun with an axe. Especially the large twisted pieces,...



First half of summer, I be too busy. Last half summer too hot. Fall be nice. 
But I'll show up bout anytime. 

Twisted hedge with axe? Naaaaaaw not fer me!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Howdy Gents!


 
Howdy Dan!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Howdy Gents!


 
long time no hear


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Ill take it down for ya brother. Thats just my kind of tree.


 
Giving Les an excuse to use the 084??? That's like turning a kid lose in a candy store...


----------



## atvguns

OK guys this thread isn't getting much attention the last few days 

So where is everybody at


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> OK guys this thread isn't getting much attention the last few days
> 
> So where is everybody at


 
How ya doin, Spencer?

I'm fixin to go to bed.


----------



## atvguns

its still early don't do that


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy gents!


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> its still early don't do that


 
Sorry for leavin ya hangin,,,,but

I get up fairly early, so 10pm is about it for me.:msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Giving Les an excuse to use the 084??? That's like turning a kid lose in a candy store...


 
Sounds like it would be a lot of fun to run. I'd also like to run an 088/880, 3120XP, one of the BIG Macs, an 090 and one of the older BIG Homies,... That 7900 would be fun to try too':hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds like it would be a lot of fun to run. I'd also like to run an 088/880, 3120XP, one of the BIG Macs, an 090 and one of the older BIG Homies,... That 7900 would be fun to try too':hmm3grin2orange:


 
If you'd git yer butt to a GTG, you could run all the above! Used the 7900 all day Saturday in a little berg east of Joplin that got whacked by the same tornado, just too small to get any press. You know Dolmar isn't getting the job done as far as marketing when an old boy walks up to me after making the last cut on a big ash stump, and says "Damn!" That thing's an animal! Is it European???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> If you'd git yer butt to a GTG, you could run all the above! Used the 7900 all day Saturday in a little berg east of Joplin that got whacked by the same tornado, just too small to get any press. You know Dolmar isn't getting the job done as far as marketing when an old boy walks up to me after making the last cut on a big ash stump, and says "Damn!" That thing's an animal! Is it European???


 
Every time I'm standing behind a truck and the wife is on the other side, she says are you a peein.

Hold on what was we talking about? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Every time I'm standing behind a truck and the wife is on the other side, she says are you a peein.
> 
> Hold on what was we talking about? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now THAT'S funny!!! Boy Stephen, I could have used that 066 of yours with about a 36" bar Saturday... A lot of big trees layin' around down there... Healthy ones just up-rooted...:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man I hate the big trees going down, the last 5 years we have lost a few in the 32" to 36" and one 42" tree.


----------



## devonhubb

Is there an upcoming GTG within driving distance of NE Oklahoma? 

I've never been to one & I'll try anything once....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

devonhubb said:


> Is there an upcoming GTG within driving distance of NE Oklahoma?
> 
> I've never been to one & I'll try anything once....


 
No we just had one, this thread has had two. If you watch this thread might be fall before we have another one.


----------



## Hedgerow

devonhubb said:


> Is there an upcoming GTG within driving distance of NE Oklahoma?
> 
> I've never been to one & I'll try anything once....


 
Just stay tuned to this thread and sooner or later one will pop up. Of course, the term "within driving distance" is relative to some of us, who are liable to drive 300 miles for one...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just stay tuned to this thread and sooner or later one will pop up. Of course, the term "within driving distance" is relative to some of us, who are liable to drive 300 miles for one...


 
What we alway say, Dan started it is. Who within 300 miles is glad they didn't go. I haven't seen anyone ever say they were glad they missed a GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> What we alway say, Dan started it is. Who within 300 miles is glad they didn't go. I haven't seen anyone ever say they were glad they missed a GTG.


 
Just remember at the next GTG Everyone to keep Stumpy busy so he can't go change clothes. :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just remember at the next GTG Everyone to keep Stumpy busy so he can't go change clothes. :msp_scared:


 
Uh oh... There he goes again... Sideways even!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh... There he goes again... Sideways even!!!


 
I like the file name Just wrong.jpg. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like the file name Just wrong.jpg. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nuttin wrong with two hilbillies enjoyin each others company.:msp_w00t:

Where's the pics of me & Stephen?? I want to see the look on his face:censored:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Nuttin wrong with two hilbillies enjoyin each others company.:msp_w00t:
> 
> Where's the pics of me & Stephen?? I want to see the look on his face:censored:


 
Post them up. Quit holding out lets go...


----------



## Echo Kid

What goin on guys


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> If you'd git yer butt to a GTG, you could run all the above! Used the 7900 all day Saturday in a little berg east of Joplin that got whacked by the same tornado, just too small to get any press. You know Dolmar isn't getting the job done as far as marketing when an old boy walks up to me after making the last cut on a big ash stump, and says "Damn!" That thing's an animal! Is it European???


 I'm trying to,... If the [email protected] Air Force would let me,... LMAO. I understand what you ean about the Dolmar,... I'd love to have a 6400 or 7900 some day. Those things are amzingly smooth AND powerful.:msp_w00t:



Hedgerow said:


> Now THAT'S funny!!! Boy Stephen, I could have used that 066 of yours with about a 36" bar Saturday... A lot of big trees layin' around down there... Healthy ones just up-rooted...:msp_sad:


Hell if the Gov of KS would have let us go on activation (ANG), I'd have brought the 55, 346, 039, and 660 out to play and help clean up. Wouldn't be the first rodeo,....:bang:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I hate the big trees going down, the last 5 years we have lost a few in the 32" to 36" and one 42" tree.


 I know what you mean. There's a Man that I've been friends with and ranched for, for the last 14 years. We had a little EF0 or 1, that went through one of his pastures awhile back,... I've been cleaning up dead-fall Blackjack Oak since I got back from my deployment. he lost about 30 trees, (barely a dent in this river-bottom pasture) all between 29" and 50" thick. When the tractor's not handy, there's A LOT of noodling going on to get the wood in a trailer w/o causing a hernia. I've cut about (3) 20' trailer loads and you can barely tell that any progress has been made at all. Not to mention all of the other various hardwoods that I have free access and pick of the litter to. He especially despises Locust and Hedge,... LMAO I love it. I help him work cattle, keep the fence up and throw him about a cord every other year and he's happy as a clam. Now if it was just a bit closer than a 1.5 hr round-trip from my house,... Now I've just gotta decide if the next truck wil be a 4x4 3500 dually Dodge Cummins Manual, OR and Int'l 4300/4700/4900 manual crewcab, (plus about a 30' GN trailer),.... Decisions, decisions,.....:bang::msp_unsure::censored:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Post them up. Quit holding out lets go...


 
Try this...


----------



## wendell

*NO pron allowed!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


>


 
Now that pic does look wrong :msp_ohmy:

But if I remember right Stephen was gigglin the whole time.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Now that pic does look wrong :msp_ohmy:
> 
> But if I remember right Stephen was gigglin the whole time.


 
Stephen was trying to eat and at the same time trying to get away from Stumpy. 
The Stump got him though...:hmm3grin2orange:

Can't beat the sideways photos. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Stephen was trying to eat and at the same time trying to get away from Stumpy.
> The Stump got him though...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Can't beat the sideways photos. :msp_thumbup:


 
I thought I was gonna have to give him the hiemlic manuver (sp). so I had a good hold of him:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know this will sound like Tri995 but the bigger saws will be on hold. I just broke my right hand, hit it with a big hammer driving a bearing and hub off a 48" fan. Man I hate typing one handed, I think Stump has more practice at that than me. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you still got one good hand don't ya? so why can't you hold yer saw? musta been holding your mouth wrong when you didn't miss your hand. sorry to hear it.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Stephen was trying to eat and at the same time trying to get away from Stumpy.
> The Stump got him though...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Can't beat the sideways photos. :msp_thumbup:


 
Sorry bout that... Having serious issues with the network. I think Darrin is all over it though. Is there a way to rotate photos?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know this will sound like Tri995 but the bigger saws will be on hold. I just broke my right hand, hit it with a big hammer driving a bearing and hub off a 48" fan. Man I hate typing one handed, I think Stump has more practice at that than me. :msp_ohmy:


 
Sorry to here Steve how long are you going to be gimped up?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sorry to here Steve how long are you going to be gimped up?


 
Not long I'm still working, I climed up in the tractor and mowed hay the rest of the day. I just got in tired and hurting. I think I can still throtle saws with this hand? I'll let you know after hay is put up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not long I'm still working, I climed up in the tractor and mowed hay the rest of the day. I just got in tired and hurting. I think I can still throtle saws with this hand? I'll let you know after hay is put up.


 
Damn man, take care of yourself,... That's no fun.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Hedgerow said:


> Try this...


 
Bunned.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> you still got one good hand don't ya? so why can't you hold yer saw? musta been holding your mouth wrong when you didn't miss your hand. sorry to hear it.


 
He was thinkin of my sexy leggs & hairy cleavage.:msp_w00t:

Hope you git better Stephen.:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

Sorry to hear about that Stephen. A hurt hand can be painful up to a year.



I took out a Bradford pear today, and went to start my only 034 with me and the whole starter apparatus came off. The bolts were still on the saw! 

So a neighbor shows up a few minutes later, and whips out a 394 and reduces the pile to small pieces. He was from MISSOURI!!!!!

(Nice guy though.) 


Going back tomorrow and help his elderly dad (who is ill) fixing some storm damage. (Building roads, etc.)





PS I jerry rigged the 034 and got it going again......


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know this will sound like Tri995 but the bigger saws will be on hold. I just broke my right hand, hit it with a big hammer driving a bearing and hub off a 48" fan. Man I hate typing one handed, I think Stump has more practice at that than me. :msp_ohmy:


 
Sorry to hear about your injury Stephen.:msp_crying: Hope that you heal quickly. I'm sure that it is hard to protect it and still try to work.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

so stephen, how's the hand?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> so stephen, how's the hand?


 
Was kinda wondering the same thing... And Dan? Storm cleanup efforts go without incident?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It is better now not as swollen, the bone is hurting shifting a tractor all day today. 

I did get 60 something bale wraped up today.


----------



## logging22

Glad your feeling better brother.


----------



## sunfish

Yep, glad the hand is healing up...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

glad to hear it. hang in there


----------



## RVALUE

I just got done with building a "pretty good sized" storm water canal. About 200 yards long, and 6 feet deep, and 20 feet wide.

Built it with a worn out (only turns one way) JD 350c and my Kubota. Took about 15 hours of tractor time.

Moved about 600 yards of material, some as far as 50 yards.

The elderly fellow, cut me loose, I suppose he was worried about "not being able to pay" or owing me. It wasn't costing him a dime, but he was reluctant. (He didn't know me, but the neighbor did._)


So all is well there, and I got paid for the canal.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> I just got done with building a "pretty good sized" storm water canal. About 200 yards long, and 6 feet deep, and 20 feet wide.
> 
> Built it with a worn out (only turns one way) JD 350c and my Kubota. Took about 15 hours of tractor time.
> 
> Moved about 600 yards of material, some as far as 50 yards.
> 
> The elderly fellow, cut me loose, I suppose he was worried about "not being able to pay" or owing me. It wasn't costing him a dime, but he was reluctant. (He didn't know me, but the neighbor did._)
> 
> 
> So all is well there, and I got paid for the canal.


 
Sounds like fun!


----------



## sunfish

Sumpin to play with at the next GTG. :msp_biggrin:

I'll take more pics when I start working on it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Sumpin to play with at the next GTG. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'll take more pics when I start working on it.


 
That could be a lot of fun. I've never ran a J-red,... and a damn nice size for firewood too'


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> That could be a lot of fun. I've never ran a J-red,... and a damn nice size for firewood too'


 

My first Jred. Not as nice lookin as a Husky, but same on the inside.
Been Using a 346 so long, this thing seems huge. Be fun though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> My first Jred. Not as nice lookin as a Husky, but same on the inside.
> Been Using a 346 so long, this thing seems huge. Be fun though.


 
Was it a local find? Jred I never see them down here, but wouldn't pass them up if I did.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Was it a local find? Jred I never see them down here, but wouldn't pass them up if I did.


 
Local auction, old friend passed a year and a half ago. His wife had a huge a auction Saturday. The saw was bought new in 03 and only used for personal firewood. Should have a lot of life still in it.

There were a few folks looking at it before the sale, they'd pull on the starter rope and put it down real quick. When I looked at it, I noticed the decomp was pushed in. After I looked at it, I left the decomp in.  

Comp is fine and the thing runs great. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just as well they didn't notice the decomp. prolly woulda hurt themselves. good on ya. hope you got it for a better-than-market price.


----------



## sunfish

I got it for a fair price. I was standing in the shade (was 92f and 99% humidity) talking with a buddy and said, hold on I gotta go buy that saw. Two minutes later I was back with saw. He said; "dang, you didn't come to bid, you came to buy". I just smiled :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Was it a local find? Jred I never see them down here, but wouldn't pass them up if I did.


 
Stephen can't pass up any saw. He'll even give a lonely green saw a home...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rburg

I just got back inside after noodling for about an hour with my 2165 and my 670. The wood I was noodling ranged from 18" to 32" and the 2165 works fine. I have cut much more 24-36" wood this spring than usual because of all the spring storms, and I have been very happy with the 2165. I usually have a 20" bar on it and occassionally have a 24" bar on it. I ran it on a few pieces with a 32" bar but it was not very happy with it.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I got it for a fair price. I was standing in the shade (was 92f and 99% humidity) talking with a buddy and said, hold on I gotta go buy that saw. Two minutes later I was back with saw. He said; "dang, you didn't come to bid, you came to buy". I just smiled :msp_biggrin:


 
Guess you won't be needing that "tweener" husky now... I know someone who might take that off your hands for you...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Guess you won't be needing that "tweener" husky now... I know someone who might take that off your hands for you...:msp_sneaky:


 
Good luck with that


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Good luck with that


 
I got 2 vacant slots in my saw tree. It sure would look good hangin with the cream sickles...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Guess you won't be needing that "tweener" husky now... I know someone who might take that off your hands for you...:msp_sneaky:


 
Well, I don't 'need' the Jred either. 346xp is the only one I need, the old one.:msp_biggrin:

Actually, the 'tweener' is probably the best 'pure firewood saw' I've ever used. It's a good bet smaller and lighter the the 2165, but still has grunt.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Well, I don't 'need' the Jred either. 346xp is the only one I need, the old one.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Actually, the 'tweener' is probably the best 'pure firewood saw' I've ever used. It's a good bet smaller and lighter the the 2165, but still has grunt.


 
Which one's the "Tweener"?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Which one's the "Tweener"?


 
Whichever one ends up in my saw tree...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Whichever one ends up in my saw tree...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
LMAO,... I understand. I need to cut myself a Hedge or Locust saw tree before long,... It might have to be a big one though,...
Then I'll need to pick up a few more saws to fill it up.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Which one's the "Tweener"?


 
Hedge, thinks since I have one smaller and one larger, he gets the 357xp.:msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> LMAO,... I understand. I need to cut myself a Hedge or Locust saw tree before long,... It might have to be a big one though,...
> Then I'll need to pick up a few more saws to fill it up.


 
I made mine out of red cedar. If nothing else, the shop smelled good for a while:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Hedge, thinks since I have one smaller and one larger, he gets the 357xp.:msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:


 
I've always wanted to try one of those. They look like they'd be a damn good firewood saw. All-arounder anyhow,...


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> I've always wanted to try one of those. They look like they'd be a damn good firewood saw. All-arounder anyhow,...


 
I hate to say it, but as much as I love the 346, the 357 is a better pure firewood saw. I'd still go with the 346, if I had to chose though. Best to have one or two of each.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hedge, thinks since I have one smaller and one larger, he gets the 357xp.:msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:


 
That's my thought exactly. Good sound reasoning there.:msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I have the 346xp, I just need the 357 to compliment it!!!!!! 
:hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I have the 346xp, I just need the 357 to compliment it!!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now, your thinking like Hedgerow, cept he needs to get a 346 first.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Now, your thinking like Hedgerow, cept he needs to get a 346 first.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
God help us!


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> God help us!


 
Too late, we are all doomed.


----------



## wendell

sunfish said:


> I hate to say it, but as much as I love the 346, the 357 is a better pure firewood saw. I'd still go with the 346, if I had to chose though. Best to have one or two of each.:msp_biggrin:


 
Until you get a ported 2171 and then you will achieve Nirvana!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Until you get a ported 2171 and then you will achieve Nirvana!!


 
They're ok, :hmm3grin2orange: 

& to the rest of you yahoo's, I'll tell you like I tell my kids. If yer gonna fight over it (saws in this case), I'll take them from ya.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I made mine out of red cedar. If nothing else, the shop smelled good for a while:msp_thumbup:


 
pix or it ain't so. i just wanna see how you keep it from tipping over.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> pix or it ain't so. i just wanna see how you keep it from tipping over.


 
My kind of Christmas tree...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> Until you get a ported 2171 and then you will achieve Nirvana!!


Well, I do have plans for the 2165. :msp_biggrin:

But I'd rather cut wood all day with the smaller saws...

Hedge, that's a great lookin Christmas Tree!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey hedge. can't see the bottom. got any bracing or just a fat butt? i think you should set that 7900 up on top and your lighter saws on the bottom for balance. heheheh


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey hedge. can't see the bottom. got any bracing or just a fat butt? i think you should set that 7900 up on top and your lighter saws on the bottom for balance. heheheh


 
2 x 4 cross at the base.


----------



## Hedgerow

The only fat butt I got around here is this one...
"Pork Butt" that is....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> The only fat butt I got around here is this one...
> "Pork Butt" that is....


 
That's a tasty lookin' butt!!!


----------



## sunfish

Dang, man! Now I'm hungry! :msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> That's a tasty lookin' butt!!!


 
preciate the pic but showing yer butt was just plain mean. now you gonna hafta produce some at the next gtg. we be's remembering.:msp_thumbsup:

oops, sorry, meant to attach to hedgerow's post but you can bring yer butt too locust


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That's a tasty lookin' butt!!!


 
That there was 4 - 8 lb pork butts. All the smoker could hold... The only thing that picture has to do with chainsaws is it was smoked with Maple and wild cherry that was cut with the 372 and 028...
:after_boom:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> preciate the pic but showing yer butt was just plain mean. now you gonna hafta produce some at the next gtg. we be's remembering.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> oops, sorry, meant to attach to hedgerow's post but you can bring yer butt too locust


 
With that??? I can hook you up... With a fast Stihl??? Not so much...


----------



## RVALUE

Ha Ha, they let me back on the site!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

didn't know they band ya. anyways, welcome back


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been cleaning up the GTG site, I have brought three pickups full of cookies in the wood shed. 




Cookies by supercabs78, on Flickr




Cookies by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have been cleaning up the GTG site, I have brought three pickups full of cookies in the wood shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
I was just informed that cookies come from elves......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was just informed that cookies come from elves......


 
Yup... Their names were Collin and Levi... They're the kindling division...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Their names were Collin and Levi... They're the kindling division...:msp_rolleyes:


 
I titled this one. "Some Day" :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I titled this one. "Some Day" :msp_biggrin:


 
Thats a cool Pic.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats a cool Pic.


 
Reminds me of cutting with Dad, when I was younger. Minus all of the fun (relatively sophisticated) "extra" toys laying around,...:msp_w00t: 

Now I'm smart enough to have the "Big" saw when it's needed, but getting wise enough to use the somewhat smaller saws when I'm able to,... LMAO


----------



## atvguns

No post for two days ( to the top)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> No post for two days ( to the top)


 
What's hangin James?????


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> What's hangin James?????


Same old thing

Are you ready for the trip to TN


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Same old thing
> 
> Are you ready for the trip to TN


 
Like a fat girl at an all you can eat buffet.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

There you go with the food jokes again.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There you go with the food jokes again.


 
I stick to what I know:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Amen Brother. Love my food. Going to fire up the smoker in the AM.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Amen Brother. Love my food. Going to fire up the smoker in the AM.


 
Don't forget the fat girls.:msp_wub:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Like a fat girl at an all you can eat buffet.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Sup fellas? Wheer is everybody??:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? Wheer is everybody??:msp_scared:


 
Right here Les!!! Where you been? You got the dark horse runnin'?


----------



## logging22

Finally got it going. It runs, but thats bout it. SHould come in around the top 35 or so.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Finally got it going. It runs, but thats bout it. SHould come in around the top 35 or so.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Run the snot out of it!!! Is it puffing 185 or better?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Run the snot out of it!!! Is it puffing 185 or better?


 
185?? PFFFFFFFTTTTTT!! Ya never know.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> 185?? PFFFFFFFTTTTTT!! Ya never know.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
It'll go or blow!!! If you can make it run like the 021, you should be fine... :hmm3grin2orange:

Oh, and don't forget your spark arrester.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> It'll go or blow!!! If you can make it run like the 021, you should be fine... :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Oh, and don't forget your spark arrester.


 
Totally stock appearing. Spark screen and all. Dont like those, but rules are rules.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Totally stock appearing. Spark screen and all. Dont like those, but rules are rules.


 
And we can follow them... I guess... If we have to... :canny:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hope the boys in TN come prepared... This is a 24" piece af Ash from Saturday. Junk chain... Tank #6 for the day.[video=youtube;7or-H70aoWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7or-H70aoWk[/video]

Get em' Stump!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? Wheer is everybody??:msp_scared:



I'm doing hay, fertilizer, and herbicide, keeps me busy. 



Hedgerow said:


> Hope the boys in TN come prepared... This is a 24" piece af Ash from Saturday. Junk chain... Tank #6 for the day.[video=youtube;7or-H70aoWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7or-H70aoWk[/video]
> 
> Get em' Stump!



Looks like fun.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Hope the boys in TN come prepared... This is a 24" piece af Ash from Saturday. Junk chain... Tank #6 for the day.[video=youtube;7or-H70aoWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7or-H70aoWk[/video]
> 
> Get em' Stump!


 
cool deal row. schmockin!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Hope the boys in TN come prepared... This is a 24" piece af Ash from Saturday. Junk chain... Tank #6 for the day.
> 
> Get em' Stump!



Nice man!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm doing hay, fertilizer, and herbicide, keeps me busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun.


 
It's always a good time runnin stump's saws.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## firefighter33

Hedgerow said:


> It's always a good time runnin stump's saws.:msp_thumbup:


 
I cant wait to run my Stumpbroke 371!!!


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? Wheer is everybody??:msp_scared:


 
Getting Tammi's and my bikes ready for a trip to Hot Springs tomorrow. Got a billion curve scenic route planned. Riding past the RVALUE GTG Resort on the way back.


----------



## Hedgerow

firefighter33 said:


> I cant wait to run my Stumpbroke 371!!!


 
I may have to hi-jack your saw and break it in some more...:msp_wink: I ran it... It's lively...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Getting Tammi's and my bikes ready for a trip to Hot Springs tomorrow. Got a billion curve scenic route planned. Riding past the RVALUE GTG Resort on the way back.


 
So? Is Dan gonna have a GTG this fall?
MH


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> So? Is Dan gonna have a GTG this fall?
> MH


 
been listening for the word myself.


----------



## logging22

Dan really puts on a good show fellas. Need to make it to his next one if you can. Good time.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hedgerow said:


> So? Is Dan gonna have a GTG this fall?
> MH


He better.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## firefighter33

Hedgerow said:


> I may have to hi-jack your saw and break it in some more...:msp_wink: I ran it... It's lively...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Better hurry we are running out of time:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Dan really puts on a good show fellas. Need to make it to his next one if you can. Good time.


 
Haven't been to a GTG that wasn't a good time. They were all a good time in their own way.


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing said:


> He better.:msp_thumbsup:


 
What difference would it make. Seems you're always too busy to show up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

Cool that this thread is still going on! :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

SawTroll said:


> Cool that this thread is still going on! :msp_smile:


 
Repped.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

SawTroll said:


> Cool that this thread is still going on! :msp_smile:


 
merely a testament to the cohesiveness of the AMOK brotherhood of CAD sufferers.


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> merely a testament to the cohesiveness of the AMOK brotherhood of CAD sufferers.


 
either that or they have nothing else to do. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> either that or they have nothing else to do. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
uhhh! yeah, that too.


----------



## RVALUE

Evening Gents!


----------



## logging22

Howdy!!:cool2:


----------



## sunfish

Evening, folks!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> merely a testament to the cohesiveness of the AMOK brotherhood of CAD sufferers.


 
Mighty big words fer an Arky, I may not understand them but they look spiffy:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well fellers, I may not have time to post tomarrow. gotta git things loaded up. Then head to Les's place fer sum grub & cookie cuttin. I'll leave from there fri morn to head to TN. I hope I do you boy's proud. 

Thanks fer ya'll pullin fer me & Less, we really appriciate it. Pray that I have a safe trip & that Less & I can show the rest of them boys how we roll.


----------



## john taliaferro

Watch you speed in Illinois and have safe trip ,tell Less hi ,and kick butt


----------



## Lurch2

Should be a fun trip. Good luck.


----------



## Freehand

Good luck Chad.I'll put a ten dollar bill on Stumpy's saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> Good luck Chad.I'll put a ten dollar bill on Stumpy's saw.


 
Stump and I talked earlier this morning. All 3 saws will run strong, and will make great work saws. Anyone wanna bet that less than one second will separate the top 10 saws? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> Mighty big words fer an Arky, I may not understand them but they look spiffy:msp_biggrin:


 
just some words i saw on a cardboard box. just kinda threw em together. i was impressed though, thought they looked kewl. go kick some butt stumpy


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Stump and I talked earlier this morning. All 3 saws will run strong, and will make great work saws. Anyone wanna bet that less than one second will separate the top 10 saws? :msp_biggrin:


 
I said the same thing yesterday. I wouldn't be surprised if it is 2 seconds for the top 20.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I said the same thing yesterday. I wouldn't be surprised if it is 2 seconds for the top 20.


 
Hope I can tune in on the I-Phone Sat. morning.


----------



## atvguns

Howdy All I guess this is the last week we will be able to talk to Stumpy he will be to famous for us lowly cookie cutters after he wins the buildoff at TN maybe we can atleast get a autograph


----------



## jerrycmorrow

we prolly shudda got an autograph at the last gtg when they were cheap.
i can just see it now. stumpy doing commercials for stihl chainsaws.....wait, that's poulans...no, homelites...well, shoot, what was the name of that saw he likes?


----------



## sunfish

Well, I can say I knew Stumpy way back when. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The Live feed from the GTG is up and working now.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> The Live feed from the GTG is up and working now.


 
How do i get there???


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> How do i get there???


 
go to USTREAM, You're On. Free LIVE VIDEO Streaming, Online Broadcasts. Create webcasts, video chat, stream videos on the Internet. Live streaming videos, TV shows then search wendellWI, and you'll be there. The web cam is off I think right now, but if it's running, you'll see what's going on... Stumpy never found his shorts did he?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> go to USTREAM, You're On. Free LIVE VIDEO Streaming, Online Broadcasts. Create webcasts, video chat, stream videos on the Internet. Live streaming videos, TV shows then search wendellWI, and you'll be there. The web cam is off I think right now, but if it's running, you'll see what's going on... Stumpy never found his shorts did he?


 
Got it runnin now, thanks. No shorts. But a really nice polka dotted skirt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

The Pride of the Ozarks has arrived.


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> The Pride of the Ozarks has arrived.


 
Ya'll watch out for 'The Stump'...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

All signed up for the live feed will be watching in the morning Stumpy make us proud


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hope I did you guys proud. Didn't git first, but had fun. Lot's of strong saws I's up against. I'll be doin sum more homework to up my game. 

All kiddin aside, all of you that were/are backin me up means allot to me. I've been truely blessed to have an extended family like you guys. Sorry to git all mushy on ya, but life is to short not to tell it like it is. 


I can't wait fer our next GTG!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Hope I did you guys proud. Didn't git first, but had fun. Lot's of strong saws I's up against. I'll be doin sum more homework to up my game.
> 
> All kiddin aside, all of you that were/are backin me up means allot to me. I've been truely blessed to have an extended family like you guys. Sorry to git all mushy on ya, but life is to short not to tell it like it is.
> 
> 
> I can't wait fer our next GTG!!!!


 
Yep we are proud of you, my brother said the other day pick a mid size stihl saw and sent it to stumpy. I would but kind of waiting to see what saw the members pick for the next buildoff. I do have a nice 026 that needs a little mod to spank some 346s. That post should get Sunfish out of bed.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep we are proud of you, my brother said the other day pick a mid size stihl saw and sent it to stumpy. I would but kind of waiting to see what saw the members pick for the next buildoff. I do have a nice 026 that needs a little mod to spank some 346s. That post should get Sunfish out of bed.


 
That sounds sweet. I've got a local customer that wants me to port his ms290. I need the expeirienc with them Stihls. Sent whatever you want, I'm sure I can do sumthin with it Speakin of Sunfish, He's supposed to come to the shop today.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Hope I did you guys proud. Didn't git first, but had fun. Lot's of strong saws I's up against. I'll be doin sum more homework to up my game.
> 
> All kiddin aside, all of you that were/are backin me up means allot to me. I've been truely blessed to have an extended family like you guys. Sorry to git all mushy on ya, but life is to short not to tell it like it is.
> 
> 
> I can't wait fer our next GTG!!!!


 


Congrats on a game well played. We are honored to be so well represented, and a task taken by none other than our best choice of participant.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Congrats on a game well played. We are honored to be so well represented, and a task taken by none other than our best choice of participant.


 
Thanks Dan.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep we are proud of you, my brother said the other day pick a mid size stihl saw and sent it to stumpy. I would but kind of waiting to see what saw the members pick for the next buildoff. I do have a nice 026 that needs a little mod to spank some 346s. That post should get Sunfish out of bed.



Hi Steven! My ears were burning. I got sumin for your 026:msp_wink::msp_biggrin:



stumpyshusky said:


> That sounds sweet. I've got a local customer that wants me to port his ms290. I need the expeirienc with them Stihls. Sent whatever you want, I'm sure I can do sumthin with it Speakin of Sunfish, He's supposed to come to the shop today.



See ya in a bit Stumpy. Fixin to put my junk in the truck. :msp_w00t:

Stump did us proud! He was amongest some serious competition!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hi Steven! My ears were burning. I got sumin for your 026:msp_wink::msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> See ya in a bit Stumpy. Fixin to put my junk in the truck. :msp_w00t:
> 
> Stump did us proud! He was amongest some serious competition!!!


 
A. You don't want no part of a modded 026...
B. Yes, Stump did real well!!!
c. Get rid of that crazy "TWEENER" 357!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep we are proud of you...


 


RVALUE said:


> Congrats on a game well played. We are honored to be so well represented, and a task taken by none other than our best choice of participant.


 


Hedgerow said:


> ...B. Yes, Stump did real well!!!...:msp_wink:


 
amen, amen, and amen. proud of ya man and glad for ya


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> A. You don't want no part of a modded 026...
> B. Yes, Stump did real well!!!
> c. Get rid of that crazy "TWEENER" 357!!!
> :msp_wink:


 
A. I don't know that for sure.
B. Yes he did!
C. No way! 

Good seeing ya today, man!!! Hey, I left with a box full of 372.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> A. I don't know that for sure.
> B. Yes he did!
> C. No way!
> 
> Good seeing ya today, man!!! Hey, I left with a box full of 372.


 
I just want to run that J'Red when it's done! Then you 
REALLY won't need that tweener!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> A. I don't know that for sure.
> B. Yes he did!
> C. No way!
> 
> Good seeing ya today, man!!! Hey, I left with a box full of 372.


 
Buddy, after you left I went in the house & ate another suasage bisquit and fell asleep. 
I didn't wake up till 6:00. What did you put in them things?? Was ya wantin to git me 
sleepy & then take off with the 288?? HA,HA Hope you git that 372 runnin, I'll be wantin
to run it fer sure. 

Thanks to you & Matt fer commin over.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I just want to run that J'Red when it's done! Then you
> REALLY won't need that tweener!!!


 
You very well might be right! But then the tweener might take well to grinding.:msp_unsure:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Buddy, after you left I went in the house & ate another suasage bisquit and fell asleep.
> I didn't wake up till 6:00. What did you put in them things?? Was ya wantin to git me
> sleepy & then take off with the 288?? HA,HA Hope you git that 372 runnin, I'll be wantin
> to run it fer sure.
> 
> Thanks to you & Matt fer commin over.


 
Them's good biscuits! Guess you haven't checked your shop, eh? :msp_wink:

Good time man! Thanks for having us over.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Them's good biscuits! Guess you haven't checked your shop, eh? :msp_wink:
> 
> Good time man! Thanks for having us over.


 
Stumpy likes food. 
I enjoyed th visit, welcome any time.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I just want to run that J'Red when it's done!


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Hope you git that 372 runnin, I'll be wantin
> to run it fer sure.



I have two projects now. :msp_w00t: Goin to be fun!

Thanks for the parts, Stumpy!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I have two projects now. :msp_w00t: Goin to be fun!
> 
> Thanks for the parts, Stumpy!!!


 
No problem, should make ya a nice lookin saw to match the others. (Supposed to be a thumbs up smiley here but it won't add it when I click on it)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I spent the afternoon cutting, splitting and noodling a bunch. I got three rick on the goooseneck now, going to do some more tomorrow. The wood is going to my dads he burned 4 rick last year so just need a little more on the trailer. I sure had a good time doing it. 

Edit: I used the 038 Mag, MS361x2


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I spent the afternoon cutting, splitting and noodling a bunch. I got three rick on the goooseneck now, going to do some more tomorrow. The wood is going to my dads he burned 4 rick last year so just need a little more on the trailer. I sure had a good time doing it.
> 
> Edit: I used the 038 Mag, MS361x2


 
I little cooler weather today for that kind of work, eh Steven? Nice over here!!!

You need to bring a 361 next time heading this way. I need to run one. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I little cooler weather today for that kind of work, eh Steven? Nice over here!!!
> 
> You need to bring a 361 next time heading this way. I need to run one. :msp_unsure:


 
I can do. I had them at Dan's GTG they are a lot smother than all my other Stihl saws, and my only new saws.


----------



## tlandrum

sounds like i need to bring some terrorized saws to your next shindig. whos buying the bl lime?


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Stumpy likes food.
> I enjoyed th visit, welcome any time.


 
What the hell is going on here???? A mini GTG and i didnt even get a call? What 372? Who the hell authorized this? Why am i not on the mailing list? Strumpet is in big trouble this time.:msp_mad:


----------



## wendell

Just got back from the store and picked up some of the Canadian LTD Stump was braggin' on in TN. Woulda been nice if he woulda shared some so I hope it is as good as he says.

They also had this huge display of BL Lime with a big sign over head saying "The Official Beer of Terry Landrum". I didn't realize he was so well known.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> sounds like i need to bring some terrorized saws to your next shindig. whos buying the bl lime?



I'll have a 12 pack waitin on ya!!! & hopefully some better competition.



logging22 said:


> What the hell is going on here???? A mini GTG and i didnt even get a call? What 372? Who the hell authorized this? Why am i not on the mailing list? Strumpet is in big trouble this time.:msp_mad:


 
Sorry Dad, it won't happen again. Was gonna call but I knew I'd git the same ole BS. I'm too buisy, or the boss won't let me, blah,blah, blah.


----------



## tlandrum

:tire: mmm b l lime


----------



## mdavlee

All I know is I seen a sign that said spotted cow coming to a gtg near you. I want to know where the gtg is going to be that has it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mdavlee said:


> All I know is I seen a sign that said spotted cow coming to a gtg near you. I want to know where the gtg is going to be that has it.


 
I must live out in the sticks and not get out much. I haven't heard of spotted cow, other than the ones we used to milk. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Just got back from the store and picked up some of the Canadian LTD Stump was braggin' on in TN. Woulda been nice if he woulda shared some so I hope it is as good as he says.
> 
> They also had this huge display of BL Lime with a big sign over head saying "The Official Beer of Terry Landrum". I didn't realize he was so well known.


 
Sorry Wendy, you shoulda said sumthin. I'll do better next time. I'm so ashamed of 
myself now.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> What the hell is going on here???? A mini GTG and i didnt even get a call? What 372? Who the hell authorized this? Why am i not on the mailing list? Strumpet is in big trouble this time.:msp_mad:


 
Now Les, ease up on the Stumper. I was in the neighborhood, picking up parts at the dealer and decided to drop by. Just so happened Hedgerow was picking up his Stumpbroke saw at the same time. I already had part of a 372 and Stumpy filled in the gaps. *We did talk about you though.*:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> All I know is I seen a sign that said spotted cow coming to a gtg near you. I want to know where the gtg is going to be that has it.


 
You come to an Iowa or WI GTG and I guarantee there will be some there.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I must live out in the sticks and not get out much. I haven't heard of spotted cow, other than the ones we used to milk. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


>


I found there web site, they also have one called Two women.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I used there beer finder on there site and there is nowhere to get it here.


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> Now Les, ease up on the Stumper. I was in the neighborhood, picking up parts at the dealer and decided to drop by. Just so happened Hedgerow was picking up his Stumpbroke saw at the same time. I already had part of a 372 and Stumpy filled in the gaps. *We did talk about you though.*:msp_biggrin:


 
Im sure you did. Was it all good?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Im sure you did. Was it all good?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I guess I can get over the fact that they had a GTG and didn't call, if They tell us what stump was wearing if anything.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Im sure you did. Was it all good?:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well..... Most of it was good. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> Well..... Most of it was good. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
PFFFFFTTTTTTT!!! Thick skin around here. Dont bother me if you guys have fun without me and stuff. Dont bother calling or anything. Letter in the mail. G mail even. Its ok really. No problem.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I guess I can get over the fact that they had a GTG and didn't call, if They tell us what stump was wearing if anything.


 
I save the outfits fer you 



logging22 said:


> PFFFFFTTTTTTT!!! Thick skin around here. Dont bother me if you guys have fun without me and stuff. Dont bother calling or anything. Letter in the mail. G mail even. Its ok really. No problem.:msp_w00t:


 
Be that way!!!


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I used there beer finder on there site and there is nowhere to get it here.


 
Well maybe if you're lucky and I grace one of your GTG's with my presence, I'll bring some with me.


----------



## RVALUE

I hope to lay a little sod at the GTG site, to combat a bit of mud/sand.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Well maybe if you're lucky and I grace one of your GTG's with my presence, I'll bring some with me.


 
Don't make me come up there and git you Wendell!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I hope to lay a little sod at the GTG site, to combat a bit of mud/sand.


 
So when's the big day Dan?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> sounds like i need to bring some terrorized saws to your next shindig. whos buying the bl lime?


 
Terry? If you'll get your butt to one of our events, I'll supply you with all the BL Lime you can handle. And 
maybe some of Kentucky's finest to boot. 12year? 15year? :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a good one here...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

fixed it. way cool


----------



## Hedgerow

Things have changed... How did you fix it? I need step by step instructions... PM me...


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> fixed it. way cool


 
Yep, that IS way cool !!!


----------



## tlandrum

vanity plate lol


----------



## RiverRat2

Hedgerow said:


> Got a good one here...



Yep that one ran real good


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum2002 said:


> vanity plate lol


 
Eh... More of a conversation piece... Most of the time you won't be able to read it for all the yellow saw dust it'll be wearin'...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> vanity plate lol


 
more like crome valve covers on a motor, may not run worth a darn, but looks cool.


----------



## tlandrum

r you sure chrome dont makem faster?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum2002 said:


> r you sure chrome dont makem faster?


 
it can but only by 5% or so


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> it can but only by 5% or so


 
Just wait till it gets it's black components... Let's just say it will be "unique" when I'm done with it. I now have the quietest tractor in the county, and the loudest chainsaw... I think the 7900 is a little jealous... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Just wait till it gets it's black components... Let's just say it will be "unique" when I'm done with it. I now have the quietest tractor in the county, and the loudest chainsaw... I think the 7900 is a little jealous... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Be carefull puttin them to close together. That husky is liable to mount that Dollie & show it what Stumpbroke really means.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Be carefull puttin them to close together. That husky is liable to mount that Dollie & show it what Stumpbroke really means.


 
I put em it the saw tree on opposite sides cause the 372 is a bit on the aggressive side and dolly don't wanna play 2nd fiddle to anyone. So the only way to keep peace is work em so hard, they're too tired to fight...


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Be carefull puttin them to close together. That husky is liable to mount that Dollie & show it what Stumpbroke really means.


 
I find this post extraordinarily disturbing. :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> I find this poster extraordinarily disturbing. :msp_scared:



Hey Wendell I fixed it for you. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Heck everyone on this site is disturbed one way or another.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

What do you expect from a bunch of chainsaw nuts


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> it can but only by 5% or so


 
Isn't that like a flame job adding between 2-2,000hp (depending on the application)? LMAO, I was just thinking of a flamed-out, black Ford Taurus STATION WAGON that I saw awhile back in Norfolk, VA. I'm sure it had an "extra" 30hp under the hood,... :hmm3grin2orange::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Art Vandelay

Stihl Sawing is hosting the next GTG, I'll pay for all your gas, food and buying a ms660 for every member who shows up. If there is anything else I can pick up the tab on just PM the great SS.


----------



## Freehand

Sumbody hijaked Rick's account bois.


----------



## Locust Cutter

freehandslabber said:


> Sumbody hijaked Rick's account bois.


 
I think there's been a mental break-down here,... The first Terminal case of C.A.D.:msp_w00t:


----------



## jrr344

Headed Home (OK) again for 4th of July and I have to cut another tree out of my brothers yard.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Eh... More of a conversation piece... Most of the time you won't be able to read it for all the yellow saw dust it'll be wearin'...


 
I just cut an 18' car trailer full yesterday over about a 4 hr period,... It was damn warm. I'll have to take a pic or two and upload them,.... My 660 w/a 20" bar and my 039 with a 16"er, that's the way to fly through Hedge. The Granberg filing jig is also a lifesaver,...


----------



## sawnami

Stihl Sawing said:


> Stihl Sawing is hosting the next GTG, I'll pay for all your gas, food and buying a ms660 for every member who shows up. If there is anything else I can pick up the tab on just PM the great SS.



Not interested unless----------you were to offer up the legendary Lipstick saw.:monkey:



Locust Cutter said:


> I just cut an 18' car trailer full yesterday over about a 4 hr period,... It was damn warm. I'll have to take a pic or two and upload them,.... My 660 w/a 20" bar and my 039 with a 16"er, that's the way to fly through Hedge. The Granberg filing jig is also a lifesaver,...



Gee whiz:msp_scared: You're a glutton for punishment! I would have drowned in a pool of sweat shortly after starting.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Not interested unless----------you were to offer up the legendary Lipstick saw.:monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee whiz:msp_scared: You're a glutton for punishment! I would have drowned in a pool of sweat shortly after starting.


 
Getting ready to turn 30 next week, I discovered yesterday that I'm not 16 anymore. I've never had to work that slowly to avoid heat prostration,.... I wouldn't be doing this if the A.F. hadn't seen fit to send me away from home from last Oct to Mar.:taped:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> Getting ready to turn 30 next week, I discovered yesterday that I'm not 16 anymore. I've never had to work that slowly to avoid heat prostration,.... I wouldn't be doing this if the A.F. hadn't seen fit to send me away from home from last Oct to Mar.:taped:


 
gotta start early, beat the sun, fell them trees into the shade, drink lots of water, take plenty of breaks, easy does it. get'r done


----------



## sunfish

I turn 50 next month. I cut wood in the Fall and Winter. 
With age comes wisdom. :msp_rolleyes::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I turn 50 next month. I cut wood in the Fall and Winter.
> With age comes wisdom. :msp_rolleyes::hmm3grin2orange:


 
42 and I cut yesterday, I still think I'm 22 but feel 52. :msp_w00t:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> 42 and I cut yesterday, I still think I'm 22 but feel 52. :msp_w00t:


 I believe what helps me the most, is I feel like I'm 60. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> I believe what helps me the most, is I feel like I'm 60. :msp_biggrin:


 
i cut saturday morning and i feel like i'm 61. the older i get the more i got to work my body. i've told my body it is for my use and its got to keep up. it definitely talks back though. still pressing on


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just got in from checkin out my second job. 40 acres full of big pasture trees that a guy had dozed over. Gonna be workin on loggin it in the mornins. Gonna be fun!!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hey Guys. 
Whens your next GTG? Ill hopefully be able to make it. Also where will it be?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Hey Guys.
> Whens your next GTG? Ill hopefully be able to make it. Also where will it be?


 
Not sure if anybody knows right now. Just stay tuned. I'm sure one will pop up before too long.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure if anybody knows right now. Just stay tuned. I'm sure one will pop up before too long.


 
Thanks Stumpy, Hopefully this GTG wont land on my Gf's Birthday party LOL. 
But i got some new saws to bring.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Not sure if anybody knows right now. Just stay tuned. I'm sure one will pop up before too long.


 
As long as it's NOT September!!! I repeat... NOT September!!! October is good... Hell, November is good... Hey Stump... Did you get the text this mornin? Or do I need to PM ya?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> As long as it's NOT September!!! I repeat... NOT September!!! October is good... Hell, November is good... Hey Stump... Did you get the text this mornin? Or do I need to PM ya?


 
What text, you guys planning another GTG without me and Les? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What text, you guys planning another GTG without me and Les? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Naa... Stump wanted a cold comp check on the 372. I was gonna check it this weekend for him. But spent all day Saturday and Sunday in the wheat field baling straw... Found out they made decomp. valves for a reason...
Stumpbroke saws!!! Thought I was going to break the recoil. Had to quit pulling at 187. My gauge is 
questionably low...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Naa... Stump wanted a cold comp check on the 372. I was gonna check it this weekend for him. But spent all day Saturday and Sunday in the wheat field baling straw... Found out they made decomp. valves for a reason...
> Stumpbroke saws!!! Thought I was going to break the recoil. Had to quit pulling at 187. My gauge is
> questionably low...:msp_sneaky:


 
weeny


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> weeny


 
What??? You don't think I'm gonna let the whole cat out of the bag do you? Just open it enough to see there's a cat in there...


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Just got in from checkin out my second job. 40 acres full of big pasture trees that a guy had dozed over. Gonna be workin on loggin it in the mornins. Gonna be fun!!!!



Congrats Stump. You be selling some Stump Broke wood? :msp_biggrin:



Hedgerow said:


> As long as it's NOT September!!! I repeat... NOT September!!! October is good... Hell, November is good... Hey Stump... Did you get the text this mornin? Or do I need to PM ya?



First half of Sept is no good for me. First week of Oct no good either. Besides that I will be there.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Congrats Stump. You be selling some Stump Broke wood? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> First half of Sept is no good for me. First week of Oct no good either. Besides that I will be there.


 
That or the 2nd weekend of Nov,.... That's Pheasant and Quail Season opening day,... That's a religious holiday around here!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedge, got yer text. I'll send you some rope, pulll 'er still she stops pumpin :msp_w00t:

I guess I need to start postin every time I start a saw or fart, thataway nobody feels left out:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> What text, you guys planning another GTG without me and Les? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Better not be plannin nutin wifthout us and stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Better not be plannin nutin wifthout us and stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I learned my lesson and stuff


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> 42 and I cut yesterday, I still think I'm 22 but feel 52. :msp_w00t:


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> i cut saturday morning and i feel like i'm 61. the older i get the more i got to work my body. i've told my body it is for my use and its got to keep up. it definitely talks back though. still pressing on


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Just got in from checkin out my second job. 40 acres full of big pasture trees that a guy had dozed over. Gonna be workin on loggin it in the mornins. Gonna be fun!!!!



Man! You guys make me feel like a wimp. I've got 3 acres that a guy wants clear cut but I'd rather wait until the temp at least gets into the low 80's. Last time I cut when it was hot, I started out like a 22 year old and ended up moving like a 122 year old. 

Hmmmmmmm now that I think about it, I wonder if you could use a handicap scooter as a skidder.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I learned my lesson and stuff


 
And that "and stuff" part wasn't pretty!:msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

This'll git r dun Steve.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> That or the 2nd weekend of Nov,.... That's Pheasant and Quail Season opening day,... That's a religious holiday around here!


 
weekend of Oct 15 would be primo


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

As long as the weather is nice High in the 70's low in the 50's sunny and a slight breeze. And good runn sawsing..


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, I have been a little removed, good to see most are ok!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good to see U how are things going?


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> As long as the weather is nice High in the 70's low in the 50's sunny and a slight breeze. And good runn sawsing..


 
As long as we are ordering up some nice weather, how bout some new saws and a few cases of cold beer??:yoyo:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> As long as we are ordering up some nice weather, how bout some new saws and a few cases of cold beer??:yoyo:


 
Done. Whats your credit card #?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> As long as we are ordering up some nice weather, how bout some new saws and a few cases of cold beer??:yoyo:


 
Don't forget the wiskey:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't forget the wiskey:msp_thumbsup:


 
A good bourbon will work for me... Just saying "and stuff" ... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Done. Whats your credit card #?:msp_ohmy:


 
Sorry brother. Im a logger. Aint got no credit!!


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't forget the wiskey:msp_thumbsup:


 
Well, ok.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Sorry brother. Im a logger. Aint got no credit!!


 
Understand that. Are you staying busy.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Understand that. Are you staying busy.


 
7 days a week and then some. Wish i had time to throw another GTG. Lots of fun.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

making up for the wet spring? To much work is better than the alternative.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> making up for the wet spring? To much work is better than the alternative.


 
Yep. Spring was a wreck. Trying to keep up now.


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't forget the wiskey:msp_thumbsup:


 
I do have some Maker's Mark, George C. Stagg, Buffalo Trace, Crown, and an un-opened bottle of 18yr old Glenfidditch Single Malt Scotch,.... Mmmmm, I may have to go open that bottle,....:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't forget the wiskey:msp_thumbsup:


 
We're gonna have to git you off that Canadian whiskey stump... And open you to a world of fine aged bourbon!!! Although I've been known to drink a little Crown Royal... I guess that's canadian... Sort of... And stuff...
:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I do have some Maker's Mark, George C. Stagg, Buffalo Trace, Crown, and an un-opened bottle of 18yr old Glenfidditch Single Malt Scotch,.... Mmmmm, I may have to go open that bottle,....:msp_w00t:


 
What the hell are you doin' up at 1:45 in the morning?


----------



## sunfish

Bullet Bourbon, Blanton's and George ####le here lately.


----------



## sunfish

Haha, it wouldn't let me say George's last name...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Haha, it wouldn't let me say George's last name...


 
George T. Stagg??? Last bottle was $75.00, but all I can say is BAM!!! Better cut it with a little water and ice!!!
:after_boom:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> George T. Stagg??? Last bottle was $75.00, but all I can say is BAM!!! Better cut it with a little water and ice!!!
> :after_boom:


 
No, not that pricey. George Pickel, replace the P with a D.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> No, not that pricey. George Pickel, replace the P with a D.


 
And replace the 7 with a 3? That Blanton's is good stuff. Never had the Bullet stuff... Try some Buffalo Trace some time... The most underrated product out there...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> What the hell are you doin' up at 1:45 in the morning?


 
Work has been yanking me around on shifts lately, some days I'm on day's (about 9.5hrs) and other days I'm pulling swings, (12+) with a rotating start time,.... Gotta love the A.F. So I was saying up, trying to shift my body back over, if it wouldn't wake the boss and kids, I'd have been splitting wood w/a floodlight setup running,... :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Work has been yanking me around on shifts lately, some days I'm on day's (about 9.5hrs) and other days I'm pulling swings, (12+) with a rotating start time,.... Gotta love the A.F. So I was saying up, trying to shift my body back over, if it wouldn't wake the boss and kids, I'd have been splitting wood w/a floodlight setup running,... :bang:


 
I been known to do that...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> And replace the 7 with a 3? That Blanton's is good stuff. Never had the Bullet stuff... Try some Buffalo Trace some time... The most underrated product out there...


 Blanton's is my favorite, but can't get it around here. The local guy said he'd order it, need to do that.. Bullet is right up there and very good. I'll have to try the Buffalo Trace, if I can find it.

I wish I'd never started with the good bourbon. Now I don't care for the cheap stuff. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Blanton's is my favorite, but can't get it around here. The local guy said he'd order it, need to do that.. Bullet is right up there and very good. I'll have to try the Buffalo Trace, if I can find it.
> 
> I wish I'd never started with the good bourbon. Now I don't care for the cheap stuff. :msp_unsure:



I'll stick to my Canadian LTD. 

I got yer parts in the mail today. Can't wait to hear that xpw run.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll stick to my Canadian LTD.
> 
> I got yer parts in the mail today. Can't wait to hear that xpw run.:msp_thumbsup:


 
Sshhhh.... It's a J'Red... Not an XPW...:msp_wink:
I guess I'm gonna have to try this Canadian LTD stuff...
:doubt:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll stick to my Canadian LTD.
> 
> I got yer parts in the mail today. Can't wait to hear that xpw run.:msp_thumbsup:



Nothing wrong with the Candian, but I think I drank too much when I was younger. 

Thanks for the parts, I'll be looking for them!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Sshhhh.... It's a J'Red... Not an XPW...:msp_wink:



Not sure what I'm goin to have here. You left Stumpy's too early the other day. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## indiansprings

Although I can't drink anymore with the meds I'm on, you boys need to try some Jerimiah Weed, we use to buy a fifth and sip on it all day while quail hunting, (when there was quail in this country).
Never developed a taste for whiskey, love my tequila though. Nothing beats a glass of Don Julio, or some Jimmy Buffet Gold. Before the next GTG I've got to stop by a neighbor's and pick up some of his home brewed peach white lightning. I've taken a sip, it'll make the hair on your hiney stand up, smells just like a room full of fresh cut peaches, he says he's been making it for 40 years. It'll be fun watching ole Stumpy tackle that stuff, hell it might make a saw run faster and the exhaust would smell great.


----------



## sunfish

indiansprings said:


> Although I can't drink anymore with the meds I'm on, you boys need to try some Jerimiah Weed, we use to buy a fifth and sip on it all day while quail hunting, (when there was quail in this country).
> Never developed a taste for whiskey, love my tequila though. Nothing beats a glass of Don Julio, or some Jimmy Buffet Gold. Before the next GTG I've got to stop by a neighbor's and pick up some of his home brewed peach white lightning. I've taken a sip, it'll make the hair on your hiney stand up, smells just like a room full of fresh cut peaches, he says he's been making it for 40 years. It'll be fun watching ole Stumpy tackle that stuff, hell it might make a saw run faster and the exhaust would smell great.


 
I've heard of Jerimiah Weed, need to try some. Look forward to meetin ya at a GTG.

Stumpy and Peach White Lighten might be very entertaining. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

indiansprings said:


> Although I can't drink anymore with the meds I'm on, you boys need to try some Jerimiah Weed, we use to buy a fifth and sip on it all day while quail hunting, (when there was quail in this country).
> Never developed a taste for whiskey, love my tequila though. Nothing beats a glass of Don Julio, or some Jimmy Buffet Gold. Before the next GTG I've got to stop by a neighbor's and pick up some of his home brewed peach white lightning. I've taken a sip, it'll make the hair on your hiney stand up, smells just like a room full of fresh cut peaches, he says he's been making it for 40 years. It'll be fun watching ole Stumpy tackle that stuff, hell it might make a saw run faster and the exhaust would smell great.


 
J Weed is pretty good. High rye content. Good for cold weather!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

indiansprings said:


> Although I can't drink anymore with the meds I'm on, you boys need to try some Jerimiah Weed, we use to buy a fifth and sip on it all day while quail hunting, (when there was quail in this country).
> Never developed a taste for whiskey, love my tequila though. Nothing beats a glass of Don Julio, or some Jimmy Buffet Gold. Before the next GTG I've got to stop by a neighbor's and pick up some of his home brewed peach white lightning. I've taken a sip, it'll make the hair on your hiney stand up, smells just like a room full of fresh cut peaches, he says he's been making it for 40 years. It'll be fun watching ole Stumpy tackle that stuff, hell it might make a saw run faster and the exhaust would smell great.


 
Don't tease me now, that's pretty seriouse stuff. I love some good home brew. Never had any that was flavored. 

I don't care much fer Whisky either, but the LTD is real smooth mixed with some coke. No aftertaste or hangover.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't tease me now, that's pretty seriouse stuff. I love some good home brew. Never had any that was flavored.
> 
> I don't care much fer Whisky either, but the LTD is real smooth mixed with some coke. No aftertaste or hangover.


 
You just didn't drink enough.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Sshhhh.... It's a J'Red... Not an XPW...:msp_wink:
> I guess I'm gonna have to try this Canadian LTD stuff...
> :doubt:


 
I'd try it before you buy it, it is way too sweet for my tastes. If I'm going to go affordable, I've found Canadian Mist to be alright.

That peach hooch sounds amazing! Maybe that is what will get me to one of your GTG's!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> I'd try it before you buy it, it is way too sweet for my tastes. If I'm going to go affordable, I've found Canadian Mist to be alright.
> 
> That peach hooch sounds amazing! Maybe that is what will get me to one of your GTG's!! :msp_thumbsup:


 I think it was Canadian Mist I drank too much of, that rings a bell.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I think it was Canadian Mist I drank too much of, that rings a bell.


 
That stuff has rang alot of bells...


----------



## sawnami

sunfish said:


> I think it was Canadian Mist I drank too much of, that rings a bell.


 Yep, I remember in the old days after a bachelor's party doing the technicolor yawn several times courtesy of the ole Mist.:jawdrop:

(Unfortunately that's the ONLY thing that I remember)


----------



## Hedgerow

Phase 1 of the "face lift" is complete. Tried a new paint made for plastic. Not sure if it'll be durable enough. If not, I'll dye the plastic parts...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Phase 1 of the "face lift" is complete. Tried a new paint made for plastic. Not sure if it'll be durable enough. If not, I'll dye the plastic parts...


 
once that paint proves or disproves itself i need to know the brand. thanks


----------



## Freehand

That black high top looks MEAN.Hell,it even looks FASTER!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

I wanted another top handle saw, and didn't have a Homelite, so I picked this one up.
A new recoil rope, and some cleaning and tuning... Cut with it last night... It's growing on me. Anybody familiarwith these? Other than it's only 33cc's? I think it cuts a little better than the 25DA Poulan I got. It's light as all get out...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> once that paint proves or disproves itself i need to know the brand. thanks


 
I'm skeptical... But hopeful... It does make a nice surface to look at. I'm going to have the clutch cover powder coated... Hope that ain't too expensive... Now, what to do with the handle wrap???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

been lookin at one like that for $35. if i could talk him down i'd prolly get it. he says it runs but haven't started it or pulled muffler. is it worth $35? with case.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I'm skeptical... But hopeful... It does make a nice surface to look at. I'm going to have the clutch cover powder coated... Hope that ain't too expensive... Now, what to do with the handle wrap???


 
seems like i've seen after market handle wraps mentioned here on AS somewhere. can't say where or when though. got some myself that could sure use a new wrap but always figured, phffft, its a work saw and gonna git banged up again anywho. still, would be nice.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> been lookin at one like that for $35. if i could talk him down i'd prolly get it. he says it runs but haven't started it or pulled muffler. is it worth $35? with case.


 
I honestly don't know what that thing is worth. I picked it up for $20 because It was a pig-in-a-poke... No recoil, couldn't turn it over, but it had a good bar, and was totally in tact. Plus, I don't have anything red to hang in my Christmas saw tree...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> That black high top looks MEAN.Hell,it even looks FASTER!:msp_thumbup:


 
Hey there man!!! Like Stumpy says, it shouldn't add more than 5% to the power... You guys will get to run it at the next GTG.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Hey man, I like the Black Top!!!


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I'm skeptical... But hopeful... It does make a nice surface to look at. I'm going to have the clutch cover powder coated... Hope that ain't too expensive... Now, what to do with the handle wrap???


 
Some fellers use radiator hose of the correct I.D.,but it's a real wrasslin' match


----------



## Hedgerow

freehandslabber said:


> Some fellers use radiator hose of the correct I.D.,but it's a real wrasslin' match


 
Hmmm..... Dish soap??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I'm skeptical... But hopeful... It does make a nice surface to look at. I'm going to have the clutch cover powder coated... Hope that ain't too expensive... Now, what to do with the handle wrap???


 
Have it (or do it yourself) lined w/a non-grit, spray-on bedliner material,... Non-skid will be a plus, should make for a bit more damping effect, and it would be tell-tale in case of theft,..... Just a thought,...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

372's lookin good Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> 372's lookin good Matt.


 
Probably never look as good on the outside as it runs on the inside... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Have it (or do it yourself) lined w/a non-grit, spray-on bedliner material,... Non-skid will be a plus, should make for a bit more damping effect, and it would be tell-tale in case of theft,..... Just a thought,...


 
Stump put something on the piston that can't be duplicated. Sure wouldn't be any mistaking that saw!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll stick to my Canadian LTD.
> 
> I got yer parts in the mail today. Can't wait to hear that xpw run.:msp_thumbsup:



Hey Stumpy, got the parts today, for the top secret project. Thanks man! I owe ya! :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hey Stumpy, got the parts today, for the top secret project. Thanks man! I owe ya! :msp_smile:


 
That S.O.B. is gonna run with 460's...  Now it's time to get rid of that annoying little "TWEENER".:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> That S.O.B. is gonna run with 460's...  Now it's time to get rid of that annoying little "TWEENER".:msp_biggrin:


 
:confident::boss::matrix:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> :confident::boss::matrix:


 
You know that one on the left is a characature of Wendell...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That S.O.B. is gonna run with 460's...  Now it's time to get rid of that annoying little "TWEENER".:msp_biggrin:


 
I'v got a 460 and am telling you, its not safe to run with it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'v got a 460 and am telling you, its not safe to run with it. :msp_biggrin:


 
LOL.... That's why I got that little Homie!!! I had the urge to run with a loaded saw...


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'v got a 460 and am telling you, its not safe to run with it. :msp_biggrin:


 
Yeah, if it ain't safe to run with scissors, I'm pretty sure a 460 is out of the question!


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok... Waiting on the new decals now... I had a loop of full chisel 20" chain, so I slapped the 20 on the stumpbroke saw... All I'm gonna say is DAMN!!! I gotta git a vid of it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Waiting on the new decals now... I had a loop of full chisel 20" chain, so I slapped the 20 on the stumpbroke saw... All I'm gonna say is DAMN!!! I gotta git a vid of it...


 
Nice looking.

Thanks for bringing this thread up now I know where the red letters went, from the other thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice looking.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this thread up now I know where the red letters went, from the other thread.


----------



## sunfish

The Halloween Saw looks good, man! Mean and nasty!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> The Halloween Saw looks good, man! Mean and nasty!


 
The more I run it, the stronger it gets... It's almost like we didn't have it broke in yet. Wait till the next GTG... You'll see what I'm talking about!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> The more I run it, the stronger it gets... It's almost like we didn't have it broke in yet. Wait till the next GTG... You'll see what I'm talking about!


 
Mines the same way, keeps gittin better, I aint even done any more work to it yet. I wanted to git the feel of it before I really opened mine up.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The more I run it, the stronger it gets... It's almost like we didn't have it broke in yet. Wait till the next GTG... You'll see what I'm talking about!


 
Lookin forward to it! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Mines the same way, keeps gittin better, I aint even done any more work to it yet. I wanted to git the feel of it before I really opened mine up.


 
You're gonna have to start calling them "mother in law" saws... They just get meaner and uglier every day...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just a little off topic but here is my favorite.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RuN-tFvgRc0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Locust Cutter

View attachment 189219
View attachment 189220
View attachment 189221
View attachment 189222
Here's my latest exploit,...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

L.C. that is anice load of wood and ?hedgepost. Hope you had that done before the heat the last few days.


----------



## wendell

Here you go, I hate clicking on links. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jerrycmorrow said:


> weekend of Oct 15 would be primo


 
okay, mark it up to old age. i knew something about the weekend of Oct 15 sounded strangly familiar. that's my first granddaugter's third birthday party. guess it is primo but just for a different reason. guess i'm not available that weekend after all. duh!!!!


----------



## atvguns

So who's bringing the bacon


----------



## wendell

Hey, ya'll. Good to be back. Sure did miss ya all while I was on vacation.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good to have ya back even if i was sleeping when you were going


----------



## atvguns

To many SS for me to keep up but I am pretty sure that's not the real one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, i'm totally flamboozled with all the ss's. that's prolly the original intent but may not work to the pleasure of some. hey, did you win that auction?


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah, i'm totally flamboozled with all the ss's. that's prolly the original intent but may not work to the pleasure of some. hey, did you win that auction?


 
No I didn't win. I dont know what it went for it seems that when the auction is over only the winner can see how much it was I bid it up pretty high I look at it when it had an hr. left and I was still the winning bidder


----------



## jerrycmorrow

too bad. didn't think anyone but me was paying attention. then found out you were. obviously someone else wanted it worse. yeah, i noticed that once auction is over on that site all listings disappear never to be seen again.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> L.C. that is anice load of wood and ?hedgepost. Hope you had that done before the heat the last few days.


 I wish,.... No I shed about 5lbs cutting and loading that,....



stihl.sawing said:


> Here you go, I hate clicking on links. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thanks Man! I can work my way around computers, but I still have a lot of learning to do,...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> too bad. didn't think anyone but me was paying attention. then found out you were. obviously someone else wanted it worse. yeah, i noticed that once auction is over on that site all listings disappear never to be seen again.


 


My nephew got this saw given to him by a fellow at church. "Somehow he has become a saw junkie of sorts" I thought it was unique. It's a Craftsman made by someone else... "Homelite"? Has original bar and 152 pounds of compression! I got it to run well and idle properly in no time, but it's missing the top cover and filter. Anyone know what it is and where to find useable parts?


----------



## Hedgerow

This was another interesting part of this saw... A power sharp system of sorts?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got one just like that. made by roper for craftsman. it should have the model number on the tag. something like 918.353770. mines a 61cc just needs new air filter. runs a .325 chain but not sure of the gauge yet. haven't used it yet cause of the filter but not real heavy and seems to be responsive. i think its a good saw to have. yours looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> got one just like that. made by roper for craftsman. it should have the model number on the tag. something like 918.353770. mines a 61cc just needs new air filter. runs a .325 chain but not sure of the gauge yet. haven't used it yet cause of the filter but not real heavy and seems to be responsive. i think its a good saw to have. yours looks to be in pretty good shape.


 
Yup... It's a Roper... The bar says .325 and it has a rim sprocket as opposed to a spur, which makes me suspicious, since you never know what someone else rigged up. Bar appears to be .050, but I'll gauge it to be sure. May have to rig up a filter and cover for him also. Hate to, but it's useless without one...:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

A good job for a hot Saturday afternoon. I think I'll pull some trees out of the fence row with the old girl this year. Had to give it a bath and take it for a run... Just for fun...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> A good job for a hot Saturday afternoon. I think I'll pull some trees out of the fence row with the old girl this year. Had to give it a bath and take it for a run... Just for fun...


 
I'd like to see more pics of all sides, nice looking deere.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll see what I can muster this evening when I get home. I slept on the platform of that tractor when I was a youngster in Sault St. Marie, MI... It was my grandfather's. He bought it new in "54". I restored it bout 10 years ago. The "great" grand son is the one spraying it...


----------



## sunfish

Hey Hedge, very nice old tractor! Not sure about the saw though.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hey Hedge, very nice old tractor! Not sure about the saw though.:msp_unsure:


 
Eh... The saw was free... The way it runs though, ole' Ethan will want to be using it... So I'll just have to rig up a Stephen special on it. It won't get a cap till I find one, but it'll have a badass air filtration system!!!
Oh... And some NASTY felling dawgs!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Eh... The saw was free... The way it runs though, ole' Ethan will want to be using it... So I'll just have to rig up a Stephen special on it. It won't get a cap till I find one, but it'll have a badass air filtration system!!!
> Oh... And some NASTY felling dawgs!!!


 
Dan Had one made to fit a 2100 or 2101 I forget, it looked good and very fuctional. I'll look for the thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is Dan's thread. Orange 2100


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is Dan's thread. Orange 2100


 
That is EXACTLY what I had in mind!!! Thanks for the thread link. I knew it existed, just wasn't sure where to find it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'd like to see more pics of all sides, nice looking deere.


 
Sorry Stephen, these aren't very good. Took em just right at dark with a flash last night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Nice I like it.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> A good job for a hot Saturday afternoon. I think I'll pull some trees out of the fence row with the old girl this year. Had to give it a bath and take it for a run... Just for fun...


 
Nice wheels Hedgerow.All the better it's a family heirloom.


----------



## Hedgerow

We always knew Freehand was a cunning linguist... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Jason, Like the new name, but I always pegged you fer a master debator:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i always thought he was a master at baiting fish.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i always thought he was a master at baiting fish.


 
Psshhh.... Artistic types.... What are ya gonna do???
:confident:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

CunningLinguist said:


> Nice wheels Hedgerow.All the better it's a family heirloom.


 
When Did you rename? I'll be lost for months now. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey Jason, Like the new name, but I always pegged you fer a master debator:msp_w00t:


 
Repped


----------



## RVALUE

How have you guys managed without me?

Cutting some 36 inch oak today, and yesterday. Have to work on 3 saws first. 

Been really busy, doing nothing. 

I've got the lake cleaned a bit, a much nicer location now.

I'll check back as soon as I can.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> How have you guys managed without me?
> 
> Cutting some 36 inch oak today, and yesterday. Have to work on 3 saws first.
> 
> Been really busy, doing nothing.
> 
> I've got the lake cleaned a bit, a much nicer location now.
> 
> I'll check back as soon as I can.



Just getting by... Howdy Dan!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> How have you guys managed without me?
> 
> Cutting some 36 inch oak today, and yesterday. Have to work on 3 saws first.
> 
> Been really busy, doing nothing.
> 
> I've got the lake cleaned a bit, a much nicer location now.
> 
> I'll check back as soon as I can.


 
just barely. we've been on starvation diet just getting by on your infrequent poasts. is that oak vertical or horizontal? live or dead? be careful and cyhoya


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Jerry, I located filter elements and a top cover for that 3.7... Now, with .325 chain, how big a bar do you suppose it could handle? Ethan wants to use it as his "BIG" saw.:hmm3grin2orange: I burried the 18" bar in a 30" red elm log last night, and it just plugged right along. Actually has a little torque... Good thing too, cause it ain't got any RPM's!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Jerry, I located filter elements and a top cover for that 3.7... Now, with .325 chain, how big a bar do you suppose it could handle? Ethan wants to use it as his "BIG" saw.:hmm3grin2orange: I burried the 18" bar in a 30" red elm log last night, and it just plugged right along. Actually has a little torque... Good thing too, cause it ain't got any RPM's!!!


 
glad to hear it. where'd you locate them in such short order? is that chain a .05 gauge? only published info i can find on this saw is the user/ipl manual. its pretty sketchy concerning bar/chain size and definitely says nothing regarding rpm's. guess you've noticed it only has the L and rpm adjustment screws, no H adjustment. was wondering what H adjustable carb would fit that thing. what rpm you running at? i'm still waiting for my air filter to arrive so i can try it out in wood. still got to take it down and clean it up. maybe we can race, eh?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to hear it. where'd you locate them in such short order? is that chain a .05 gauge? only published info i can find on this saw is the user/ipl manual. its pretty sketchy concerning bar/chain size and definitely says nothing regarding rpm's. guess you've noticed it only has the L and rpm adjustment screws, no H adjustment. was wondering what H adjustable carb would fit that thing. what rpm you running at? i'm still waiting for my air filter to arrive so i can try it out in wood. still got to take it down and clean it up. maybe we can race, eh?


 
Yeah, I noticed there wasn't a high adjustment. The low has about a ~20% effect on the way it runs at full throttle, so I put it in a vise, gave it hell, and got some blubber at full throttle. Still smooths out in the cut. Then set the idle screw to the minimum it would stay idling at. The chain on it was an anti-kickback chain, so I ground off the humps and filed teeth and guides accordingly. Like a dumbass though, I forgot to mic the drivers to see if they were .050... I believe they are though. And yes, we will have a turtle race at the next GTG!!!

My decals also came in for the 372!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice. i figure we'll give them other 61's a run for their money given as these are reed valves and therefore easily modded:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice. i figure we'll give them other 61's a run for their money given as these are reed valves and therefore easily modded:msp_wink:


 
I might be able to figure it out, but as of now, I don't know crap about the carb on this thing. Any advise would be appreciated...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah, I noticed there wasn't a high adjustment. The low has about a ~20% effect on the way it runs at full throttle, so I put it in a vise, gave it hell, and got some blubber at full throttle. Still smooths out in the cut. Then set the idle screw to the minimum it would stay idling at. The chain on it was an anti-kickback chain, so I ground off the humps and filed teeth and guides accordingly. Like a dumbass though, I forgot to mic the drivers to see if they were .050... I believe they are though. And yes, we will have a turtle race at the next GTG!!!
> 
> My decals also came in for the 372!:msp_thumbup:


 
Lookin good Matt!!!!!!!!


----------



## firefighter33

Hope u have a Stumpbroke 460 decal comin stumpy. I'm trying like hell to find one I can afford. I'd love another saw done by u!! The 371 is running great! Got about 4 1/2 gallons threw it seems like it keeps getting stronger !!


----------



## Hedgerow

firefighter33 said:


> Hope u have a Stumpbroke 460 decal comin stumpy. I'm trying like hell to find one I can afford. I'd love another saw done by u!! The 371 is running great! Got about 4 1/2 gallons threw it seems like it keeps getting stronger !!


 
Maybe it's just me, but I swear the Stihl ultra makes the break in time 3X's as long...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

firefighter33 said:


> Hope u have a Stumpbroke 460 decal comin stumpy. I'm trying like hell to find one I can afford. I'd love another saw done by u!! The 371 is running great! Got about 4 1/2 gallons threw it seems like it keeps getting stronger !!


 
Sweet, give it hell!!!!!!!



Hedgerow said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I swear the Stihl ultra makes the break in time 3X's as long...



Good things happin with time!!


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sweet, give it hell!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good things happin with time!!


 
I tried to get a reading on that saw again, but my POS compression gauge bounces up around 195 lbs and bleeds off, so while I crank, the damn needle won't just ratchet up and stay... I'll find a better gauge...:msp_angry:


----------



## sunfish

*'Stump Broke Club'*

I'm building a 372xp, but I just might let Stumpy finish it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I swear the Stihl ultra makes the break in time 3X's as long...


 
That's why you don't break a saw in with synthetic.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> That's why you don't break a saw in with synthetic.


 
Thanks for the helpful information about 2 months late there good buddy...
:amazed:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I'm building a 372xp, but I just might let Stumpy finish it. :msp_biggrin:


 
Don't tease me Don!!!!


Got's me a 576xp to build fer a local Logger in the shop right now. Gotta see what I can do with the strato saws


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't tease me Don!!!!
> 
> 
> Got's me a 576xp to build fer a local Logger in the shop right now. Gotta see what I can do with the strato saws


 
Be careful with that one... Should be interesting to find out what you come up with.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Be careful with that one... Should be interesting to find out what you come up with.


 
Lookin forward to it.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for the helpful information about 2 months late there good buddy...
> :amazed:


 
Seems like your saw builder shoulda told you that. :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Seems like your saw builder shoulda told you that. :msp_confused:


 
He probably did... But I've never been one to learn by listening...
:waaaht:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Seems like your saw builder shoulda told you that. :msp_confused:


 
He probably should have, but I heard he's not that bright:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> He probably should have, but I heard he's not that bright:msp_ohmy:


 
Well that may be... But he builds a hell of a stout saw...
:big_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Well that may be... But he builds a hell of a stout saw...
> :big_smile:


 
i'm sure its so but i've heard his poop stinks.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Well that may be... But he builds a hell of a stout saw...
> :big_smile:


 
Flattery will git you knowwhere


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Flattery will git you knowwhere


 
Probably not, but a bottle of LTD will!!!
:beat_brick:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Probably not, but a bottle of LTD will!!!
> :beat_brick:


 
now yer talkin:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

I got a line on a 350 Husky for ya stump... I'll let you know if the deal don't go bad...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I got a line on a 350 Husky for ya stump... I'll let you know if the deal don't go bad...
> :bad_smelly:


 
Sweet, I'd love to have another one!!!


----------



## mdavlee

Dang stumpy you got all kinds of good saws to build out there. Those 576s are nice saws. They have real narrow ports and skirts so you can't go widening the intake hardly any. The exhaust can go a decent width. The transfers are not like normal ones.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I think I may have to do (or have done) the lakeside muffler on my 066. Some day I may have the whole thing gone through, but for now I think as much fun as it is, it would be better with the muffler,...:msp_thumbup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> now yer talkin:msp_thumbsup:


 
What would a case of LTD git me???????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> What would a case of LTD git me???????:hmm3grin2orange:


 
A wedding ring!!!
:sweet_kiss:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

OK call me a hick but what is LTD?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> OK call me a hick but what is LTD?


 
hick. an LTD is an old ford model. jeez, figured you'd know that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> OK call me a hick but what is LTD?


 
Thats what I was going to ask then I thought, Little Timid ####. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> OK call me a hick but what is LTD?


 
Canadian whiskey...:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> hick. an LTD is an old ford model. jeez, figured you'd know that.


 


Never heard od them being sold by the case.:msp_tongue:

A guy would have quite a hang over. If not engaged could be a daddy.


----------



## RVALUE

What is going on here?


----------



## RVALUE

LTD?

I'm gone for 6 months, and you quit buying American?

What's next, sleeping with the enemy?





PS Most of my saws are down today. As well as my pickup's transmission.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> What is going on here?


 
Man you have missed a lot!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> LTD?
> 
> I'm gone for 6 months, and you quit buying American?
> 
> What's next, sleeping with the enemy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Most of my saws are down today. As well as my pickup's transmission.



Damn Dan! Go away for 12 hours and tear up all your equipment?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Damn Dan! Go away for 12 hours and tear up all your equipment?


 
I've had days like that.:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I've had days like that.:msp_scared:



I remember a GTG that was that way.


----------



## wendell

Thank God I finally got rid of that LTD that Stumpy tricked me into buying. Finally back to something drinkable.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Thank God I finally got rid of that LTD that Stumpy tricked me into buying. Finally back to something drinkable.


 
Sory you didn't like it Wendell. I guess I got more of a sweet tooth. LTD goes best with ice cold Coke.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Sory you didn't like it Wendell. I guess I got more of a sweet tooth. LTD goes best with ice cold Coke.


 
Taste kinda like a shoe to me.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Sory you didn't like it Wendell. I guess I got more of a sweet tooth. LTD goes best with ice cold Coke.


 
Whiskey that is too sweet with soda that is too sweet.

Uh, OK, I suppose that could work.


For a diabetic!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> LTD?
> 
> I'm gone for 6 months, and you quit buying American?
> 
> What's next, sleeping with the enemy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Most of my saws are down today. As well as my pickup's transmission.



No pointy metal wood fasteners involved were there?:monkey:



wendell said:


> Thank God I finally got rid of that LTD that Stumpy tricked me into buying. Finally back to something drinkable.



That stuff must not amount to much. You're still making complete and understandable sentences.:msp_cool:


----------



## wendell

Well, yes, but I am typing much slower now that I've returned to something palatable.


----------



## Hedgerow

Alright, this is getting bad... I just picked up a saw for the boy... It's a 38 cc Deere... It was disgusting, but should be operational and clean by tonight. Had my carb doctor check it out. I'll put pics up tonight.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Alright, this is getting bad... I just picked up a saw for the boy... It's a 38 cc Deere... It was disgusting, but should be operational and clean by tonight. Had my carb doctor check it out. I'll put pics up tonight.


 
Hedge, you need to slow down. Yer CAD is gittin outa hand.:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you just don't want his cookie monster to have more saws than your cookie monster. bwahahaha, the race is on


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Hedge, you need to slow down. Yer CAD is gittin outa hand.:msp_w00t:


 
It's my son and nephew now! That and Levi wanted a Deere saw. They'll be a showdown of mini me's at the next GTG... Hope someone has some small stuff!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> you just don't want his cookie monster to have more saws than your cookie monster. bwahahaha, the race is on


 
HA HA, I was just thinkin he's gittin worse that me about usein his boy as a way to justify buyin a saw.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> HA HA, I was just thinkin he's gittin worse that me about usein his boy as a way to justify buyin a saw.:msp_thumbsup:


 
just wait til my grandsons get a little older then it'll be a three-way race. i do like that justification reasoning though.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> HA HA, I was just thinkin he's gittin worse that me about usein his boy as a way to justify buyin a saw.:msp_thumbsup:


 
That is SO accurate!!! Does it make it any better that I ain't spent more than $40 on any of em???:sad4:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That is SO accurate!!! Does it make it any better that I ain't spent more than $40 on any of em???:sad4:


 
completely justifiable to me. i mean, who can pass up a decent saw going cheap?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> completely justifiable to me. i mean, who can pass up a decent saw going cheap?


 
Well? It's just a shame to see a saw that's perfectly useable, just neglected and gross looking:msp_wink:
I don't run much but the big saws, but the little ones are always jumpin up and down sayin' ME, ME, ME!!!! when I head out to cut... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That is SO accurate!!! Does it make it any better that I ain't spent more than $40 on any of em???:sad4:


 
CAD is CAD, no matter the cost.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> CAD is CAD, no matter the cost.:msp_w00t:


 
I'm just hoping that 350 deal don't fall through... Maybe we can do some "tradin"....:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

Just for grins, checked the compression on the wrist sprainin' 962.:msp_tongue:







Bone stock P&C. I think the piston would surely hit the head if the base gasket was removed.


----------



## john taliaferro

So it cool to buy my nieces son a ms200 ,he just turned 6 mo . Or should i get him a 660 ?


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> So it cool to buy my nieces son a ms200 ,he just turned 6 mo . Or should i get him a 660 ?


 
660, 880, 395xp or 3120xp,...


----------



## Freehand

john taliaferro said:


> So it cool to buy my nieces son a ms200 ,he just turned 6 mo . Or should i get him a 660 ?


 
Go ten cube,don't look back.


----------



## Locust Cutter

CunningLinguist said:


> Go ten cube,don't look back.


 
Now the gloves are off,.... LMAO Stihl 090G (42" bar minimum),...


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Just for grins, checked the compression on the wrist sprainin' 962.:msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone stock P&C. I think the piston would surely hit the head if the base gasket was removed.


 
Crap!!! Ya think???


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Now the gloves are off,.... LMAO Stihl 090G (42" bar minimum),...


 
Ha! You should have seen them little fellas eyeballin hal's 880!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Just for grins, checked the compression on the wrist sprainin' 962.:msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bone stock P&C. I think the piston would surely hit the head if the base gasket was removed.


 
you checked squish?


----------



## Hedgerow

Here she is... Took it apart and scraped all the nasty out... Hosed the whole thing off in the parts washer. All in all, I think it cleaned up pretty nice for a "disposable" plastic saw...:msp_tongue: The boy sure likes it... The carb had to be taken apart and cleaned, but at least it has a high and low adjustment and takes to setting "OK"...
A quick muffler modification and we got us a pretty good runner!!!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Finally got this later addition to the family up & running this week. Luckily, there were two at the yard sale, had to turn 1 into a parts donor saw. Other than a few misc nuts, bolts & a cover or two, all I have done so far is ALOT of cleaning, dressed the bar, & sharpen the chain. Probably need to check seals, gotta prime the carb to get it going first thing. The neighbors are so proud of me for this one!!:hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hedgerow

And I'm sure you'll hear their appreciation when your ears quit ringing!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Here she is... Took it apart and scraped all the nasty out... Hosed the whole thing off in the parts washer. All in all, I think it cleaned up pretty nice for a "disposable" plastic saw...:msp_tongue: The boy sure likes it... The carb had to be taken apart and cleaned, but at least it has a high and low adjustment and takes to setting "OK"...
> A quick muffler modification and we got us a pretty good runner!!!


 
It may have been nasty, but it looks like you did good on that JD! I think those were made by Effco, which are a far cry from "Disposable" saws. Now if it was in "Woodshark" or "Wild Thang" green, those would be boat anchor material!!


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> It may have been nasty, but it looks like you did good on that JD! I think those were made by Effco, which are a far cry from "Disposable" saws. Now if it was in "Woodshark" or "Wild Thang" green, those would be boat anchor material!!


 
I wish it was an Efco...:hmm3grin2orange: I believe this model was made in the Homelite plant for Deere. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wendell

ARsawMechanic said:


> Finally got this later addition to the family up & running this week. Luckily, there were two at the yard sale, had to turn 1 into a parts donor saw. Other than a few misc nuts, bolts & a cover or two, all I have done so far is ALOT of cleaning, dressed the bar, & sharpen the chain. Probably need to check seals, gotta prime the carb to get it going first thing. The neighbors are so proud of me for this one!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
I hope to get mine running this weekend, also!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> Finally got this later addition to the family up & running this week. Luckily, there were two at the yard sale, had to turn 1 into a parts donor saw. Other than a few misc nuts, bolts & a cover or two, all I have done so far is ALOT of cleaning, dressed the bar, & sharpen the chain. Probably need to check seals, gotta prime the carb to get it going first thing. The neighbors are so proud of me for this one!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Is it a 250?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Finally got this later addition to the family up & running this week. Luckily, there were two at the yard sale, had to turn 1 into a parts donor saw. Other than a few misc nuts, bolts & a cover or two, all I have done so far is ALOT of cleaning, dressed the bar, & sharpen the chain. Probably need to check seals, gotta prime the carb to get it going first thing. The neighbors are so proud of me for this one!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=mcc250001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/mcc250001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
nice saw. where the heck you been?


----------



## Hedgerow

Pretty soon You guys may be able to get those hard to find parts printed...[video=youtube;ZboxMsSz5Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZboxMsSz5Aw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Pretty soon You guys may be able to get those hard to find parts printed...[video=youtube;ZboxMsSz5Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZboxMsSz5Aw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


 
That's pretty amazing! Now if they could do the same thing for the spare tire lowering rod on my '92 Toyota,... Nobody seems to have one and it didn't have one when I bought it three years ago,....


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> you checked squish?


 
Nope I haven't. It might scare me.:msp_scared: I'll have to check the compression of it's older brother that I bought a while back. The guy I bought it from told me it was a 35cc and to watch out because I could hurt my arm starting it. It wasn't a 35cc.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Nope I haven't. It might scare me.:msp_scared: I'll have to check the compression of it's older brother that I bought a while back. The guy I bought it from told me it was a 35cc and to watch out because I could hurt my arm starting it. It wasn't a 35cc.:msp_rolleyes:


 
35 Cubic Carloads maybe,... :hmm3grin2orange::msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Nope I haven't. It might scare me.:msp_scared: I'll have to check the compression of it's older brother that I bought a while back. The guy I bought it from told me it was a 35cc and to watch out because I could hurt my arm starting it. It wasn't a 35cc.:msp_rolleyes:


 
What size is it inguiring minds .opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> I wish it was an Efco...:hmm3grin2orange: I believe this model was made in the Homelite plant for Deere. :msp_rolleyes:


 
Yep, I see it now. I had thought JD had moved away from Homelite & didn't look back. Looks like they had to take that one final backwards glance...
Well, at least it looks better than the red/yellow color scheme.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is it a 250?


Yep, its a 250. So far, the oldest saw I have on the shelf. 
Anybody round here have any parts for a 1-40 Mcculloch? I need a clutch cover...



jerrycmorrow said:


> nice saw. where the heck you been?


Just workin, been pretty busy this year. 10 hour days is the norm, with a few 12's & occasional saturday thrown in for good measure. I had to go back about 4 pages into the archives to get caught up on what's been going on round here!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good to see ya back. all-in-all its always good to be busy at work though it can get tiresome. better than the alternative though. just sayin


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What size is it inguiring minds .opcorn:opcorn:


 
the oly 962 is 62cc


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Pretty soon You guys may be able to get those hard to find parts printed...[video=youtube;ZboxMsSz5Aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZboxMsSz5Aw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


 
man that's right outta scifi. what's next? so cool. thanks for link


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Yep, I see it now. I had thought JD had moved away from Homelite & didn't look back. Looks like they had to take that one final backwards glance...
> Well, at least it looks better than the red/yellow color scheme.


 
I think they kept using homelite on the little homeowner models. It's only 38 cc, but will flat stomp the 018... Go figure... Maybe it's the extra port Levi had me cut in the muffler... (-:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What size is it inguiring minds .opcorn:opcorn:


 
It's the 264---61cc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> It's the 264---61cc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I've been seeing this tagline from iphone and android users and out of morbid curiosity I have to ask what the incentive is? Is it automatic? Been hearing good things about the tapatalk app.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> good to see ya back. all-in-all its always good to be busy at work though it can get tiresome. better than the alternative though. just sayin


 
You got that right!! It does get tiresome, but I have actually had a little mad $$ to spend on my chainsaw addiction this year. It has been kinda nice! Course, I gotta come up with more & more shelf space......Such a vicious cycle!


----------



## sawnami

CunningLinguist said:


> I've been seeing this tagline from iphone and android users and out of morbid curiosity I have to ask what the incentive is? Is it automatic? Been hearing good things about the tapatalk app.



No incentive that I'm aware of. It makes it pretty handy to keep up with subscribed threads and the rest of the forum. I've also got 4 forums specific to the bikes that my wife and I ride set up on Tapatalk. I leave the tagline because I haven't figured if or how you can add smilies/icons so you know the reason my post is so bland-------or more bland than usual.

View attachment 190039






NOT Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk:monkey:


----------



## Freehand

Lol Steve,I was sure hoping you wouldn't take it the wrong way.Morbid curiosity gets the best of me.So it's a way to keep up with several forums?Cool.I've been seeing a lot of those tapatalk tag lines lately, and couldn't figure out what the heck was going on


----------



## wendell

It's just a way for them to advertise themselves so you will buy their service too.


----------



## john taliaferro

yep it works though,people talking ya up is the best and the cheepest.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I got to replace the valve assembly and return line on the Speeco splitter tonight,... I forgot how much I LOVE to work on hydraulics.:bang: Also got the Deere 317 fixed (bad regulator and regulator wire harness interface) a new water filter canister installed for the well and a broken opposed-twin 20hp Briggs engine on a Craftsman rider trouble-shot.... Fun day/night.:msp_confused::censored:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

I think she looks good in black...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Another project that was brought to me... This one may be a little more time consuming...:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

Just got back from Texas it was 107 down there came home to 99.5 and I think it feels hotter here than it did there I am having a hard time thinking about saws and cutting wood.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Another project that was brought to me... This one may be a little more time consuming...:msp_confused:


 
Is it yours??



atvguns said:


> Just got back from Texas it was 107 down there came home to 99.5 and I think it feels hotter here than it did there I am having a hard time thinking about saws and cutting wood.


 
To hot to do anything:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Is it yours??
> 
> 
> 
> To hot to do anything:bang:




Nope. Just helping the neighbor kid. Anyone got an exhaust cover in decent shape. Carb will be taken care of here shortly. Hopefully this doesn't morph into a huge time eater. It will, however, have to be disassembled to get the shop towel out of the intake...
Don't ask... )-:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Nope. Just helping the neighbor kid. Anyone got an exhaust cover in decent shape. Carb will be taken care of here shortly. Hopefully this doesn't morph into a huge time eater. It will, however, have to be disassembled to get the shop towel out of the intake...
> Don't ask... )-:


 
Do they need the big saw? I might could trade a smaller saw for it.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

when/where is the next OKARMOKSTX GTG?

hopefully in a big airconditioned building, and near central AR lol...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> when/where is the next OKARMOKSTX GTG?
> 
> hopefully in a big airconditioned building, and near central AR lol...


 
We haven't decided yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do they need the big saw? I might could trade a smaller saw for it.


 
Does anybody really need an 075???:hmm3grin2orange: 
Actually, it has some sentimental value to him. I told him we could make it run, but no guarantees on total restoration. Although I'm finding a ton of parts around... Just not an un-broken exhaust cover. If I had the missing piece, I might be able to do something with it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We haven't decided yet.


 
Hope we decide soon. Any thought's so far?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hope we decide soon. Any thought's so far?


 
I am letting Dan and Jason Take the lead, and waiting on Wayne (Ropensaddle) to jump in and take over. I am thinking about the TN Oct. GTG. A saw I'm winning will be there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am letting Dan and Jason Take the lead, and waiting on Wayne (Ropensaddle) to jump in and take over. I am thinking about the TN Oct. GTG. A saw I'm winning will be there.


 
I hope you win it... If you do, you can bring it to the next GTG and we can play with it...:hmm3grin2orange:
We'll start houndin' Jason and Dan... Er' "Cunning Linguist" and RValue. :big_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am letting Dan and Jason Take the lead, and waiting on Wayne (Ropensaddle) to jump in and take over. I am thinking about the TN Oct. GTG. A saw I'm winning will be there.


 
well shoot. i thought i was gonna win it. was hoping you could bring it to me. oh well, stands to reason since you won the last one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> well shoot. i thought i was gonna win it. was hoping you could bring it to me. oh well, stands to reason since you won the last one.


 
I knew that was coming, I have only bought two tickets so far.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I knew that was coming, I have only bought two tickets so far.


 
only takes one to win. if i don't win it i hope you do or at least someone from amok thread (even wendell)


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> only takes one to win. if i don't win it i hope you do or at least someone from amok thread (even wendell)


 
Are you sure you want Wendell to win it??? Well, I guess he's an honorary member and all... 
:confident:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Well, I guess he's an honorary member and all...
> :confident:


 
that's what i was thinkin. we beens tryn t'edycate him fer sum tiime now. ain't seen much progress though.


----------



## wendell

Number 37 said:


> when/where is the next OKARMOKSTX GTG?



It's in Iowa the beginning of October.




jerrycmorrow said:


> only takes one to win. if i don't win it i hope you do or at least someone from amok thread (even wendell)



Thanks, I think.



Hedgerow said:


> Are you sure you want Wendell to win it??? Well, I guess he's an honorary member and all...
> :confident:



Thanks, I think, again.



jerrycmorrow said:


> that's what i was thinkin. we beens tryn t'edycate him fer sum tiime now. ain't seen much progress though.


 
Ah be tryin'.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> Ah be tryin'.


 
atta boy. ere ya go.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> It's in Iowa the beginning of October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think, again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah be tryin'.


 

You see, very few things are real clear cut with this bunch Wendell... You just have to assume we mean well, and move along... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You see, very few things are real clear cut with this bunch Wendell... You just have to assume we mean well, and move along... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh, there's never any doubt y'all mean well!

(How was that, Jerry, am I doing better?)


----------



## indiansprings

With this weather we've had the last couple of days, the last thing I want to think about is running a saw, heat index of 108-110 damn it's tough outside, we baled 40 acres of pearl millet yesterday and it was tough enough just running farm equipment.
We are burned up here, drought conditions for sure. The guys who gambled on non-irrigated corn better hope they had crop insurance. Wish I owned one of the nice new 300k four row JD silage cutters, the two guys in our area that have them will be making a fortune. Hay will hit 60.00-70.00 a round bale for mediocre stuff if we don't get some rain. I declined selling my excess yesterday, it's gonna be like gold by Jan.

If it stays hot like this into fall it's sure going to condense our cutting, prolly won't be able to provide enough to cover demand. Hedge what are you going to charge this year? I got a new customer calling about 20 miles south of you wanting a chit load of wood. He likes buying green hedge, right up your alley.


----------



## Locust Cutter

indiansprings said:


> With this weather we've had the last couple of days, the last thing I want to think about is running a saw, heat index of 108-110 damn it's tough outside, we baled 40 acres of pearl millet yesterday and it was tough enough just running farm equipment.
> We are burned up here, drought conditions for sure. The guys who gambled on non-irrigated corn better hope they had crop insurance. Wish I owned one of the nice new 300k four row JD silage cutters, the two guys in our area that have them will be making a fortune. Hay will hit 60.00-70.00 a round bale for mediocre stuff if we don't get some rain. I declined selling my excess yesterday, it's gonna be like gold by Jan.
> 
> If it stays hot like this into fall it's sure going to condense our cutting, prolly won't be able to provide enough to cover demand. Hedge what are you going to charge this year? I got a new customer calling about 20 miles south of you wanting a chit load of wood. He likes buying green hedge, right up your alley.


 
MMmmmmm Green Hedge,..... Sounds fun!


----------



## indiansprings

Yep, he wants it green as in cut yesterday. Wants it 20-24 inches long and split big, for use in a OWB. He now wants 50 cords. I really don't look forward to it. lol Though ole Hedge might want to get in on some of it.


----------



## Hedgerow

indiansprings said:


> With this weather we've had the last couple of days, the last thing I want to think about is running a saw, heat index of 108-110 damn it's tough outside, we baled 40 acres of pearl millet yesterday and it was tough enough just running farm equipment.
> We are burned up here, drought conditions for sure. The guys who gambled on non-irrigated corn better hope they had crop insurance. Wish I owned one of the nice new 300k four row JD silage cutters, the two guys in our area that have them will be making a fortune. Hay will hit 60.00-70.00 a round bale for mediocre stuff if we don't get some rain. I declined selling my excess yesterday, it's gonna be like gold by Jan.
> 
> If it stays hot like this into fall it's sure going to condense our cutting, prolly won't be able to provide enough to cover demand. Hedge what are you going to charge this year? I got a new customer calling about 20 miles south of you wanting a chit load of wood. He likes buying green hedge, right up your alley.


 
Oh, I got no clue... PM me what you think it aught to be and how much I got to come up with, and I'll just either get cuttin', or fall out of my chair. The stuff in the barn will only be premium for when the snow is flying or the ice storm hits and everyone needs dry stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

indiansprings said:


> Yep, he wants it green as in cut yesterday. Wants it 20-24 inches long and split big, for use in a OWB. He now wants 50 cords. I really don't look forward to it. lol Though ole Hedge might want to get in on some of it.


 
50 cords of hedge? What in the hell would someone do with 50 cords of hedge???!!! I could heat an apartment building with that much Hedge!!!:waaaht:


Not sayin' I couldn't come up with it though... Just sayin...
:big_smile:


----------



## sunfish

Hey Hedge, that's got your name all over it. Yoooucaaaandooooitttttt. :msp_biggrin:

Guys, I believe it's too hot right now to even talk about firewood, much less chainsaws! :msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Hey Hedge, that's got your name all over it. Yoooucaaaandooooitttttt. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Guys, I believe it's too hot right now to even talk about firewood, much less chainsaws! :msp_scared:


 
Its never to hot to talk about saws.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its never to hot to talk about saws.


 
Yes, I'll agree. *But it is too hot!!!* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Only if your out in it. 
I remember when I was in High school hauling sgaure bales. Coming out of the barn when it was a 100* and feeling like you walked into a cooler. Those were the days. Wished I was that tough now.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Nope. Just helping the neighbor kid. Anyone got an exhaust cover in decent shape. Carb will be taken care of here shortly. Hopefully this doesn't morph into a huge time eater. It will, however, have to be disassembled to get the shop towel out of the intake...
> Don't ask... )-:


 
Sorry, but I just can't hardly contain my curiosity. How did the shop towel get so far down the intake?


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Sorry, but I just can't hardly contain my curiosity. How did the shop towel get so far down the intake?


 
Somebody who had it before me stuck it down there to "protect" it while they went looking for a carb kit. No problem though... I got it out... Saw runs when primed... A few more parts and I think it will officially be "alive"!!! Still has a garbage bar on it... And needs some cosmetic work... I'll post another pic or 2 tomorrow...


----------



## Locust Cutter

indiansprings said:


> Yep, he wants it green as in cut yesterday. Wants it 20-24 inches long and split big, for use in a OWB. He now wants 50 cords. I really don't look forward to it. lol Though ole Hedge might want to get in on some of it.


 
50 Cords?!?!? Holy Chit! That's A LOT of work,... But if the money's right, the hell with it. I'm still trying to come up with about 15 cords of assorted hardwood for some various customers and save back another 4-5 cords of Blackjack Oak and Locust for a snowy emergency, (not counting the 10 cords for my use at home). I am thinking about a Hud-Son Badger in the future, after I get my trailer picked up for hauling. Then the 20+ cords I'm doing now, could turn into 50ish for the same time investment... That ought to lower the overhead.


----------



## sawnami

Too hot to run a saw Sunday so I hooked the Avalanche to a huge limb that split off of the hackberry out back put it in low lock and jerked it off the trunk while sitting in air conditioned comfort.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## indiansprings

Locust, that's just a little dab of wood.lol We should sell around 375-415 this year, if it is a normal year, in fact we're about to the point of not accepting anymore orders for this season just with our existing customer base. I'm afraid if we take anymore we won't be able to maintain the quality we like to sell or deliver on time. Problem is here, wood doesn't bring enough money. I really think this is going to be our last year doing it on this scale. This particular guy will prolly burn more than 50 cord since he's running two Hardy owb's this year. Last year with just one his total use for a year was over 60, I'd have to look at the books but think he was around 67/68. He tries to heat around 6000 sq ft of totally uninsulated shop space with sliding doors with huge gaps. He uses old truck radiators for heat exchangers. He had to fill the thing at least four times when it was cold. I've tried to convince him that insulation would cut the wood usage but he is unwillingly to buy any. Great customer, pays like a slot machine, lets me know way in advance when he needs wood. There have been weeks where he has burned over 5 cord. It can be a beeech to keep him in wood with all the other deliveries going on. We usually will try to deliver at least 5 cord to him at a time.

I never seen much use for a processor as long as you can hire decent help for 7-8 bucks and hour.You don't have all your cash tied up in a piece of equipment. Our main problem is we don't like to cut when it's hot so we wind up running around like chickens with our heads cut off from mid August-September to Feb. it's hard to take a day off because your always behind. If it wasn't for the boys I would have cut it back our business back to this one customer and maybe four or five more. I love running saws, but damn it gets old when you know you have to do it everyday.

Worksaw Collector has one of the neatest little wood dealers close to him over in Jay, Oklahoma, the guy has the most consistent wood I've ever seen. Stacked beautifully, I'm envious of how great a product he puts out. It's just a couple blocks south of the square in Jay, right on the highway. I'd like to know how much that cat sells. It is premium stuff in my book.

I'm going to try something a little different this year, I'm going to try buying a couple ten wheeler loads/ log boom trucks to see if there is any money in buying cull logs and bucking them up and splitting them vs cutting tops all the time. Also if some of the weekend warriors go out with some of the ridiculous prices like last year, I'm just going to buy their wood and have them deliver it and flip it to my customer's who pick wood up rather than have it delivered. 

I'm afraid this season might be a huge one if propane prices stay as high as they are. It should be a good year for selling wood.


----------



## Locust Cutter

indiansprings said:


> Locust, that's just a little dab of wood.lol We should sell around 375-415 this year, if it is a normal year, in fact we're about to the point of not accepting anymore orders for this season just with our existing customer base. I'm afraid if we take anymore we won't be able to maintain the quality we like to sell or deliver on time. Problem is here, wood doesn't bring enough money. I really think this is going to be our last year doing it on this scale. This particular guy will prolly burn more than 50 cord since he's running two Hardy owb's this year. Last year with just one his total use for a year was over 60, I'd have to look at the books but think he was around 67/68. He tries to heat around 6000 sq ft of totally uninsulated shop space with sliding doors with huge gaps. He uses old truck radiators for heat exchangers. He had to fill the thing at least four times when it was cold. I've tried to convince him that insulation would cut the wood usage but he is unwillingly to buy any. Great customer, pays like a slot machine, lets me know way in advance when he needs wood. There have been weeks where he has burned over 5 cord. It can be a beeech to keep him in wood with all the other deliveries going on. We usually will try to deliver at least 5 cord to him at a time.
> 
> I never seen much use for a processor as long as you can hire decent help for 7-8 bucks and hour.You don't have all your cash tied up in a piece of equipment. Our main problem is we don't like to cut when it's hot so we wind up running around like chickens with our heads cut off from mid August-September to Feb. it's hard to take a day off because your always behind. If it wasn't for the boys I would have cut it back our business back to this one customer and maybe four or five more. I love running saws, but damn it gets old when you know you have to do it everyday.
> 
> Worksaw Collector has one of the neatest little wood dealers close to him over in Jay, Oklahoma, the guy has the most consistent wood I've ever seen. Stacked beautifully, I'm envious of how great a product he puts out. It's just a couple blocks south of the square in Jay, right on the highway. I'd like to know how much that cat sells. It is premium stuff in my book.
> 
> I'm going to try something a little different this year, I'm going to try buying a couple ten wheeler loads/ log boom trucks to see if there is any money in buying cull logs and bucking them up and splitting them vs cutting tops all the time. Also if some of the weekend warriors go out with some of the ridiculous prices like last year, I'm just going to buy their wood and have them deliver it and flip it to my customer's who pick wood up rather than have it delivered.
> 
> I'm afraid this season might be a huge one if propane prices stay as high as they are. It should be a good year for selling wood.


 
That's why I'm trying to pad my personal supply as much as possible. I know that I spent $2K last year in propane alone, and that was in addition to the 7 cords I burned in my P.E. T6. I would like to get to the 40-60 point as cutting about 20-28 and burning/saving roughly half for me, I couldn't declare a business if I wanted to, as it would only show that I was losing money...:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

indiansprings said:


> I never seen much use for a processor as long as you can hire decent help for 7-8 bucks and hour.You don't have all your cash tied up in a piece of equipment. Our main problem is we don't like to cut when it's hot so we wind up running around like chickens with our heads cut off from mid August-September to Feb. it's hard to take a day off because your always behind. If it wasn't for the boys I would have cut it back our business back to this one customer and maybe four or five more. I love running saws, but damn it gets old when you know you have to do it everyday.
> True... Kinda makes work out of it...:msp_thumbdn:
> 
> 
> Worksaw Collector has one of the neatest little wood dealers close to him over in Jay, Oklahoma, the guy has the most consistent wood I've ever seen. Stacked beautifully, I'm envious of how great a product he puts out. It's just a couple blocks south of the square in Jay, right on the highway. I'd like to know how much that cat sells. It is premium stuff in my book.
> 
> Here's ~ 35 cord of premium I will use as my personal stash, and will only sell for a premium price. I may just end up sitting on a lot of it this year, but the price of wood needs to go up in our area... The days of $100 per cord will have to come to an end. There's just too much investment... I just do it cause I like it...
> 
> I'm going to try something a little different this year, I'm going to try buying a couple ten wheeler loads/ log boom trucks to see if there is any money in buying cull logs and bucking them up and splitting them vs cutting tops all the time. Also if some of the weekend warriors go out with some of the ridiculous prices like last year, I'm just going to buy their wood and have them deliver it and flip it to my customer's who pick wood up rather than have it delivered.
> 
> I think that's an interesting idea!!! Please share how well it works out with us... There's been times I thought about pouring a slab and setting up a processing station. Just not sure if it would be worth the 40 -50 G it would take...
> 
> I'm afraid this season might be a huge one if propane prices stay as high as they are. It should be a good year for selling wood.


 
Man I hope so...


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's the beast. It's getting a new gasket and hopefully some missing parts today. Can someone tell me what this lever is for?
Edit: Never mind... figured it out... Feeling pretty stupid now...


----------



## little possum

Anybody close to Tulsa OK?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

little possum said:


> Anybody close to Tulsa OK?


 
define close: I'm 4 hrs away


----------



## little possum

Hah thats close. Kinda. IDK mom has friends out that way and they want us to ride out someday.
Only 19 hour ride.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

2 hours away


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Here's the beast. It's getting a new gasket and hopefully some missing parts today. Can someone tell me what this lever is for?


 
It adjusts the oil flow. On the fly no screwdriver needed.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Man I hope so...


 
That's a gorgeous looking stack!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It adjusts the oil flow. On the fly no screwdriver needed.


 
Yeah... As I was fumbling around it dawned on me... What with the + and - once I wiped all the crud off...
:beat_brick:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That's a gorgeous looking stack!


 
I'll try and get a pic of the whole barn. That's just one bay... My neighbors think I'm stocking up for the next Ice Age.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I'll try and get a pic of the whole barn. That's just one bay... My neighbors think I'm stocking up for the next Ice Age.


 
Gotta love neighbors like that,... LOL My neighbors have been impressed with just this 10 cord "home use" stack,... 
View attachment 190407


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a pic of mine.







:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Whent to the big city of Sringfield yesterday & had a good visit with John T., Sawnami, and Hedgerow. Be on the lookout fer some more build threads from me.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey! that's a nice cord! But I thought your wood pile was in the form of 3000 cookies...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Whent to the big city of Sringfield yesterday & had a good visit with John T., Sawnami, and Hedgerow. Be on the lookout fer some more build threads from me.


 
Ssshhhhhhh.... Stump! Don't let Les know there was another mini gtg in springfield without him! He'll get all mad and stuff...:msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ssshhhhhhh.... Stump! Don't let Les know there was another mini gtg in springfield without him! He'll get all mad and stuff...:msp_smile:


 
It wasn't a GTG, not all of us were in the same spot at the same time & no saws were run. Just a buisness trip


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> It wasn't a GTG, not all of us were in the same spot at the same time & no saws were run. Just a buisness trip


 
I hate to miss a 'bidness trip' :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sunfish said:


> I hate to miss a 'bidness trip' :msp_ohmy:


 
It's only a bidness trip if it's held South of the MDL.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> Gotta love neighbors like that,... LOL My neighbors have been impressed with just this 10 cord "home use" stack,...
> View attachment 190407


 
i especially like that big tractor tire ya gotta use for ur splitter. a two axle splitter. bet you can do wheelies wid dat, eh?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i especially like that big tractor tire ya gotta use for ur splitter. a two axle splitter. bet you can do wheelies wid dat, eh?


 
That tire looks like a tire off a center pivot irrigation system... "they get replaced regularly around here" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Number 37 said:


> It's only a bidness trip if it's held South of the MDL.


 
Just a mix of southern redneck and hillbilly. Was born and raised in the deep south, last 20 years in the Ozarks. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;9e1WmW4Q9H8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e1WmW4Q9H8[/video]


It LIVE'S!!!
Come to find out it's an 076 with an 075 filter cover.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Check this out, I had one and didn't remember it.

I need a mailing address.

Guys these pics will be over sized so he can see the muffler easy.



Hedgerow by supercabs78, on Flickr




Hedgerow by supercabs78, on Flickr





Hedgerow by supercabs78, on Flickr




Hedgerow by supercabs78, on Flickr
Stephen


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow;3048848It LIVE'S!!!
Come to find out it's an 076 with an 075 filter cover.[/QUOTE said:


> shoot! i'd throw the POS away if it don't have the right filter cover. throw it to the south about 90 miles or so.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Whent to the big city of Sringfield yesterday & had a good visit with John T., Sawnami, and Hedgerow. Be on the lookout fer some more build threads from me.


 
Is my 051 still looking and running good.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> shoot! i'd throw the POS away if it don't have the right filter cover. throw it to the south about 90 miles or so.


 
If ole' Danny finds a big bar for it, I may just have to talk him out of it for a day come GTG time...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is my 051 still looking and running good.


 
I think I seen it up on a shelf outta my reach, wonder if he done that on purpose??:msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> shoot! i'd throw the POS away if it don't have the right filter cover. throw it to the south about 90 miles or so.


 
If ole' Danny finds a big bar for it, I may just have to talk him out of it for a day come GTG time...
:big_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> If ole' Danny finds a big bar for it, I may just have to talk him out of it for a day come GTG time...
> :big_smile:


 
hope you know that repeating yourself is one of the first signs of an addled brain.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hope you know that repeating yourself is one of the first signs of an addled brain.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> hope you know that repeating yourself is one of the first signs of an addled brain.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Or a twitching clicker finger.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

I'll probably regret telling you this :hmm3grin2orange: but I'm flying down to San Antonio next Thursday to pick up a car and will be driving back Friday afternoon and Saturday. I assumed I'd just take 35 to Des Moines but Google Maps says it's almost exactly the same time to go through Joplin to KC or through Joplin, Springfield and STL.

I have no idea of timing and wonder if I'm getting a little too old to knock out 21+ hours of driving in a day and a half.

Anyway, if I drive through Joplin, I'll wave.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wave on your way through springfield too. Just wave with your right hand and I'll be able to see ya...


----------



## wendell

Is Carthage where they have that walnut bowl factory?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Is Carthage where they have that walnut bowl factory?


 
Nope. That's Lebanon... 50 miles east of Springfield on 44.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I'll probably regret telling you this :hmm3grin2orange: but I'm flying down to San Antonio next Thursday to pick up a car and will be driving back Friday afternoon and Saturday. I assumed I'd just take 35 to Des Moines but Google Maps says it's almost exactly the same time to go through Joplin to KC or through Joplin, Springfield and STL.
> 
> I have no idea of timing and wonder if I'm getting a little too old to knock out 21+ hours of driving in a day and a half.
> 
> Anyway, if I drive through Joplin, I'll wave.


 
You could make a lil side trip & take hwy 60 east out of Springfield & stop by & see me. When you leave my place you can jump on Hwy 63 north to Rolla then bounce off onto I44 to take you to ST.Louie


----------



## j.williams

If anyone is going to be in the hannibal area shoot me a pm and maybe we can grab lunch.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone seen or heard from lurch2? he must be on the lam, hasn't been around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone seen or heard from lurch2? he must be on the lam, hasn't been around.


 
Him and a few others.


----------



## Hedgerow

MO Iron is missing in action as well... :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The question is, do they miss us as much as we miss them? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> You could make a lil side trip & take hwy 60 east out of Springfield & stop by & see me. When you leave my place you can jump on Hwy 63 north to Rolla then bounce off onto I44 to take you to ST.Louie


 
Not that I wouldn't love to see you but this is already going to be a long enough drive so I doubt I'll be adding much to it. How far a detour would it be?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Not that I wouldn't love to see you but this is already going to be a long enough drive so I doubt I'll be adding much to it. How far a detour would it be?


 
From Spfld to my house is about 70 miles, about the same from my house to Rolla. So it'll take about 2 -2.5 houres of drive time. Not sure how lng it takes to git from spgfld to Rolla via I44.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> From Spfld to my house is about 70 miles, about the same from my house to Rolla. So it'll take about 2 -2.5 houres of drive time. Not sure how lng it takes to git from spgfld to Rolla via I44.


 
1.5 Hours...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

also echo kid


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpyshusky said:


> From Spfld to my house is about 70 miles, about the same from my house to Rolla. So it'll take about 2 -2.5 houres of drive time. Not sure how lng it takes to git from spgfld to Rolla via I44.


 
bing maps says 1 h 41 min (114.1 miles) going hwy 65n-I44 from s'field to rolla vs. 2h 17 min (137.5 miles) going hwy 60-hwy 63. those times are prolly based on how fast a flatlander would drive on 60/63 so would prolly be diffurnt. dam wendell. you won't go 23 miles extra (36 minutes), an addition of 2.8% of the trip total, to see the pride of the aux arcs and get to stop for a while with some good company? we're gonna have to revoke your amok card. bwahahaha


----------



## wendell

Well, I just saw him. :msp_sneaky:

Now, if there was somebody else near by. :msp_thumbsup:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

I may just take you up on that Wendell...


----------



## RVALUE

Hello folks,

Didn't read up on the whole thread, trust all is well.

I am at the lake, and it would be available in October, should the need arise. 

PS Watering the grass!


----------



## wendell

You can type and pee at the same time? Impressive!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Didn't read up on the whole thread, trust all is well.
> 
> I am at the lake, and it would be available in October, should the need arise.
> 
> PS Watering the grass!


 
Is that a round about ? as to what date would be good.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> I'll probably regret telling you this :hmm3grin2orange: but I'm flying down to San Antonio next Thursday to pick up a car and will be driving back Friday afternoon and Saturday. I assumed I'd just take 35 to Des Moines but Google Maps says it's almost exactly the same time to go through Joplin to KC or through Joplin, Springfield and STL.
> 
> I have no idea of timing and wonder if I'm getting a little too old to knock out 21+ hours of driving in a day and a half.
> 
> Anyway, if I drive through Joplin, I'll wave.



Holy crap Wendell's coming through MO everyone hide your goat's


----------



## wendell

Well crap, now I might as well just take 35.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Ssshhhhhhh.... Stump! Don't let Les know there was another mini gtg in springfield without him! He'll get all mad and stuff...:msp_smile:


 
And we supposed to be friends. PFFFTTTT.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Didn't read up on the whole thread, trust all is well.
> 
> I am at the lake, and it would be available in October, should the need arise.
> 
> PS Watering the grass!


 
Its about time Dan! Give us a date already!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> And we supposed to be friends. PFFFTTTT.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sup buddy??????


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Sup buddy??????


 
Same ole same. Work and stuff.:msp_sleep:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> also efco kid


 
Girl friend..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Well crap, now I might as well just take 35.


 
That might work I live within 20 miles of I 35. Whens the trip?


----------



## wendell

Next Friday night or Saturday morning, depending on when I get out of SA.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Girl friend..


 
He will get his priorities straight in about 10 or fifteen years.


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> I'll probably regret telling you this :hmm3grin2orange: but I'm flying down to San Antonio next Thursday to pick up a car and will be driving back Friday afternoon and Saturday. I assumed I'd just take 35 to Des Moines but Google Maps says it's almost exactly the same time to go through Joplin to KC or through Joplin, Springfield and STL.
> 
> I have no idea of timing and wonder if I'm getting a little too old to knock out 21+ hours of driving in a day and a half.
> 
> Anyway, if I drive through Joplin, I'll wave.



Sooooooooooo is that the closest Rolls Royce dealer to you?:msp_rolleyes: That is quite a distance to travel for a vehicle. It must be special to you.



stumpyshusky said:


> Whent to the big city of Sringfield yesterday & had a good visit with John T., Sawnami, and Hedgerow. Be on the lookout fer some more build threads from me.



Great visit! I appreciate you stopping by. And good to see Hedgerow too! 
I promise I won't leak out any information on your 1.21 gigawatt flux capacitor mod------------------------oops! Sorry:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> i especially like that big tractor tire ya gotta use for ur splitter. a two axle splitter. bet you can do wheelies wid dat, eh?


 
You gotta watch all 12HP on that thing,..... She'll get away from you real fast,... LMAO Especially when she hits 2nd gear in the pump.


----------



## RVALUE

If I was a guessing Man, 

I'd say October 21 to 23.

Accommodations are MUCH nicer now!

First reservations, first dibbs. 

Make that paid reservations.

Most of my saws are broken down.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Shoot, I may have to try to make this'n. 'Specially if'n stump will be there,... :yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

New thread Link  I foud out its a Homelite 2000 114CC 185# compression.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He will get his priorities straight in about 10 or fifteen years.


 
hope he ain't findin out how contrary many of those of the opposite configuration can be when pertaining to chain saws. yeah, you're right, after about 10 - 15 years trying to understand and please he may just decide it can't be done and then proceed with his life. shoulda asked here first.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> If I was a guessing Man,
> 
> I'd say October 21 to 23.
> 
> Accommodations are MUCH nicer now!
> 
> First reservations, first dibbs.
> 
> Make that paid reservations.
> 
> Most of my saws are broken down.


 
never been there so don't know about accommodations but got it marked on my calendar. wahoo.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> never been there so don't know about accommodations but got it marked on my calendar. wahoo.


 
Its a very nice place for a GTG or anything else.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> If I was a guessing Man,
> 
> I'd say October 21 to 23.
> 
> Accommodations are MUCH nicer now!
> 
> First reservations, first dibbs.
> 
> Make that paid reservations.
> 
> Most of my saws are broken down.


 
It's marked on my calendar... What ya gonna need? Other than saw repairs? :hmm3grin2orange:

And some chains filed...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> New thread Link  I foud out its a Homelite 2000 114CC 185# compression.


 
You got it runnin yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You got it runnin yet? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yep check the thread, I'm uploading a video now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Shoot, I may have to try to make this'n. 'Specially if'n stump will be there,... :yoyo:


 
You better be there!!! Oh, and bring chaps... Not for runnin saws, just to keep your pants clean when the BS starts flyin'...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## logging22

Sounds like a good date to me. Dibbs on the cabin on the end. Thanks.


----------



## RVALUE

Accomodations are as such:

One 1 1/2 BR Suite, with Bath
One 3 BR house, with 1 bath
Floor
Camping areas, with elect.
One front room with couches 

PM Me 

By tomorrow we should have a loading dock built.
Miles of walking / riding trails.
Lake 
River
Need wood!


----------



## RVALUE

PS One blinking yard light


----------



## sawnami

Definitely plan to be there! Thanks for offering your place again for a GTG!


----------



## wendell

If I get a room I think I will be there!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> If I get a room I think I will be there!


 
I've got a big tent I'll share with ya:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> I've got a big tent I'll share with ya:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's real nice of you there, Stump but, ah, um, ya know, I think I'd prefer the PRIVATE room.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> That's real nice of you there, Stump but, ah, um, ya know, I think I'd prefer the PRIVATE room.


 
We can put it on the other side of the lake:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> We can put it on the other side of the lake:msp_biggrin:


 We will still be able to hear the goats


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> Gotta love neighbors like that,... LOL My neighbors have been impressed with just this 10 cord "home use" stack,...
> View attachment 190407


 
I have to correct myself as I forgot how I had laid that stack and got overly optimistic. It's only 6 cords,..... [email protected]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Accomodations are as such:
> 
> One 1 1/2 BR Suite, with Bath
> One 3 BR house, with 1 bath
> Floor
> Camping areas, with elect.
> One front room with couches
> 
> PM Me
> 
> By tomorrow we should have a loading dock built.
> Miles of walking / riding trails.
> Lake
> River
> Need wood!



I want to be in on this one but thats a busy month this year, But I'm sure I'll be all in as we get closer.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want to be in on this one but thats a busy month this year, But I'm sure I'll be all in as we get closer.


 
You'll be there


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Accomodations are as such:
> 
> One 1 1/2 BR Suite, with Bath
> One 3 BR house, with 1 bath
> Floor
> Camping areas, with elect.
> One front room with couches
> 
> PM Me
> 
> By tomorrow we should have a loading dock built.
> Miles of walking / riding trails.
> Lake
> River
> Need wood!


 
Hey Dan... Will there be a loader there? For unloading of heavy objects of cylindrical shapes?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Dan... Will there be a loader there? For unloading of heavy objects of cylindrical shapes?:msp_rolleyes:


 
There you go with the fat jokes again.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## john taliaferro

Will it be snowing ?


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> there you go with the fat jokes again.:msp_biggrin:


 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'll have to bring out my old McCulloch 35A and make some BIG chips! I doubt any of my other saws would even be of interest compared to the rest of them,... I know my Dad will be there too' as he's itching to see some of the toys (AND Hals 088),... LMAO It's his fault that I developed CAD anyway,.... Thanks DAD!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll have to bring out my old McCulloch 35A and make some BIG chips! I doubt any of my other saws would even be of interest compared to the rest of them,... I know my Dad will be there too' as he's itching to see some of the toys (AND Hals 088),... LMAO It's his fault that I developed CAD anyway,.... Thanks DAD!!!!!


 
Just bring em' all... Stephen likes to set them all in one spot and get a group picture. Just to see how many saws you can fit in one shot...

And yes... Hal's 880 had the little fella's drooling...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll have to bring out my old McCulloch 35A and make some BIG chips! I doubt any of my other saws would even be of interest compared to the rest of them,... I know my Dad will be there too' as he's itching to see some of the toys (AND Hals 088),... LMAO It's his fault that I developed CAD anyway,.... Thanks DAD!!!!!


 
I'd like to see the C5, I always thought that would be a good bow bar saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Do you recon Jason would let a man run his 288 or is it staying on the mantle at home? :hmm3grin2orange: Hint hint.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Dan is the 2100 bucking and snorting ready to go?


----------



## Freehand

So Mr. Dan's gonna put one on again?Cool.Ya Stephen, I'll haul that 288 up there.Been busy lately and haven't picked up any other new ones this year.

Any of you fellers have a clutch cover/chainbrake combo for a 288 you'd part with? All I'm missing to make it 100%.


----------



## Hedgerow

CunningLinguist said:


> So Mr. Dan's gonna put one on again?Cool.Ya Stephen, I'll haul that 288 up there.Been busy lately and haven't picked up any other new ones this year.
> 
> Any of you fellers have a clutch cover/chainbrake combo for a 288 you'd part with? All I'm missing to make it 100%.


 
Stumpy and Les might know a feller that might just have something like that...


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Will it be snowing ?


 
Now THAT would be interesting!!! What lake is this located by? Bull Shoals? :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> If I was a guessing Man,
> 
> I'd say October 21 to 23.
> 
> Accommodations are MUCH nicer now!
> 
> First reservations, first dibbs.
> 
> Make that paid reservations.
> 
> Most of my saws are broken down.


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Its a very nice place for a GTG or anything else.


 


RVALUE said:


> Accomodations are as such:
> 
> One 1 1/2 BR Suite, with Bath
> One 3 BR house, with 1 bath
> Floor
> Camping areas, with elect.
> One front room with couches
> 
> PM Me
> 
> By tomorrow we should have a loading dock built.
> Miles of walking / riding trails.
> Lake
> River
> Need wood!


 


wendell said:


> If I get a room I think I will be there!


You all don't scare off the new guy. 



stumpyshusky said:


> I've got a big tent I'll share with ya:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



If anyone Needs a place to stay? 

Just bringing some info forward, I sent Wolfcsm A message to see if he will be around. I'll send John E one also.


----------



## Hedgerow

Been trying to PM Dan, to no avail... :bang:

Oh, and Les has to share the sleeping bag with Stumpy... :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PM sent to John.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Been trying to PM Dan, to no avail... :bang:
> 
> Oh, and Les has to share the sleeping bag with Stumpy... :biggrinbounce2:


 
He is usually only on early AM and late PM


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If any of the past members that were there, jump in here and let us know your reading and save me PMing all of you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm working on my post count.


Starting in about 5 minutes I will be off this thing untill Monday. Post away I'll be back and catch up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Count me in if I can get off work shouldn't be a problem but you never know oh ya I have to try and get a yard pass from the wife also


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds good so are the dates set in WOOD yet?


----------



## logging22

Got no problem wif sharing the sleeping bag wif stumpy. Its the wife that might have the problem. She says he smells like wood chips!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

What? 288 parts? I may have a few buckets laying around. Say.....:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> Got no problem wif sharing the sleeping bag wif stumpy. Its the wife that might have the problem. She says he smells like wood chips!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Having spent a weekend around Stumpy, wood chips are not the words I would use to describe the smell.


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> Having spent a weekend around Stumpy, wood chips are not the words I would use to describe the smell.


 
Me either. Just trying to be nice.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Got no problem wif sharing the sleeping bag wif stumpy. Its the wife that might have the problem. She says he smells like wood chips!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
She never complained to me before.:msp_ohmy:



wendell said:


> Having spent a weekend around Stumpy, wood chips are not the words I would use to describe the smell.


 
Me essence is overwhelming:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Me either. Just trying to be nice.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Why start now?? what do you want??


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Why start now?? what do you want??


 
I think i better get a Stumpbroke saw before they become too expensive to own!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I think i better get a Stumpbroke saw before they become too expensive to own!!!!!


 
Now that hurt my feelings. 
Why would you want a stumpbroke saw when you can Logginize yer own???


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Now that hurt my feelings.
> Why would you want a stumpbroke saw when you can Logginize yer own???


 
Logginize :hmm3grin2orange: I think I did that to a turd once like to never got that thing out of there


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Logginize :hmm3grin2orange: I think I did that to a turd once like to never got that thing out of there


 
Wrap a chain around it & take off runnin:msp_ohmy:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Now that hurt my feelings.
> Why would you want a stumpbroke saw when you can Logginize yer own???


 
Im not as good at it as your are brother. And your famous and stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Im not as good at it as your are brother. And your famous and stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I wouldn't say that, Mine aint nuttin special.
Don't want to be famous, just wanna build saws.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I wouldn't say that, Mine aint nuttin special.
> Don't want to be famous, just wanna build saws.


 
Keep building brother. Your doing good.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Keep building brother. Your doing good.


 
Thanks buddy, The support I git from the fellers on this thread really helps a bunch. :msp_wub:


----------



## logging22

U up late, or up early>??:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> U up late, or up early>??:msp_w00t:


 
Up late. You????


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Up late. You????


 
Ready for bed, but your not here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Ready for bed, but your not here.


 
Me too, wait what!!!!! :msp_ohmy:

Just don't let Kim know yer thinkin of me when yer holden her:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Me too, wait what!!!!! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Just don't let Kim know yer thinkin of me when yer holden her:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
Its not her im a holding!!:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Its not her im a holding!!:msp_confused:


 
Takin matters into yer own hands I see:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Takin matters into yer own hands I see:msp_thumbsup:


 
Both hands thank you.

Nite.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Both hands thank you.
> 
> Nite.


 
Me too, but the only thing my second hand is holdin is the first

Nite,nite


----------



## wendell

I'm thinking I'm driving home through Kansas.


----------



## J.W Younger

y'all just ain't right...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

J.W Younger said:


> y'all just ain't right...


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

J.W Younger said:


> y'all just ain't right...


----------



## Hedgerow

I think Stumpy and Les are still in bed... It's hotter than crap out here today... I'm lookin for the nastiest hedge tree I can find for the GTG... (-;


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

its definatly a hot one out today.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I think Stumpy and Les are still in bed... It's hotter than crap out here today... I'm lookin for the nastiest hedge tree I can find for the GTG... (-;


 
No way brother. Out and cuttin at 6am. Gotta beat the heat when i can. I guess i have never cut a hedge. Looking forward to it.


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> I'm thinking I'm driving home through Kansas.


 
Just drove through downtown Nashville. Interesting collection of people. Will be glad when we get back home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> No way brother. Out and cuttin at 6am. Gotta beat the heat when i can. I guess i have never cut a hedge. Looking forward to it.


 
I have heard about people trying to find themselves. Now I see how.........


----------



## john taliaferro

Less you just use a old chev block to practic on ,mill it in to slabs .


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well fellers, my hunt fer a 460 to build is over. J.W. Younger pulled through & has offered his up fer expiramentation. Lookin forward to disecting another Stihl :angry2:. Now I need to find a 28" bar & chain to borrow fer the 460. I'll need it till after the build-off.


----------



## J.W Younger

It was nice sorta meeting you Stump. We gonna do our best gettin that foe sixty to
you in the next ten days or so.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

J.W Younger said:


> It was nice sorta meeting you Stump. We gonna do our best gettin that foe sixty to
> you in the next ten days or so.


 
Same here J.W. Hope to do you fellers proud.


----------



## john taliaferro

stumpyshusky said:


> Well fellers, my hunt fer a 460 to build is over. J.W. Younger pulled through & has offered his up fer expiramentation. Lookin forward to disecting another Stihl :angry2:. Now I need to find a 28" bar & chain to borrow fer the 460. I'll need it till after the build-off.


 i got one but i only have one chain for it and its got the rakers set to 6 degrees youed have to make some hp


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> i got one but i only have one chain for it and its got the rakers set to 6 degrees *youed have to make some hp*


 
Thats the plans:msp_biggrin: 
Will you be able to do without it fer a while???


----------



## Lurch2

Hey guys. Been up in IA working storm cleanup. 120 mph winds, big mess.

Count me in for Oct.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is my list so far.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Just drove through downtown Nashville. Interesting collection of people. Will be glad when we get back home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Hay man you got any Homelite 2000 Parts?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Dan Not trying to run your deal, but can we get a saw working on and visit area a little ways away from the sawing area? I'm going to try to spend a little less time cutting and a little more time visiting (Trying to talk Steve out of that 1-62) opcorn:and 

watching Stump and Jason working on saws.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Dan Not trying to run your deal, but can we get a saw working on and visit area a little ways away from the sawing area? I'm going to try to spend a little less time cutting and a little more time visiting (Trying to talk Steve out of that 1-62) opcorn:and watching Stump and Jason working on saws.


 I suppose you are going to want that with a roof and sides and udjustable comfort zone:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I suppose you are going to want that with a roof and sides and udjustable comfort zone:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Now that you bring it up Stumpy would work faster if he was comfortable.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that you bring it up Stumpy would work faster if he was comfortable.


 just dont feed him first


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I ve got a couple 16 to 20 inch x 8 or 9foot hedge post that have been curing for 5 or 6 yrs. If every thing gets worked out with the woodtrailer I am working on, I will bring on or two with me. Definatly semi chisel cutting.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Well fellers, *my hunt fer a 460 to build is over. * J.W. Younger pulled through & has offered his up fer expiramentation. Lookin forward to disecting another Stihl :angry2:. Now I need to find a 28" bar & chain to borrow fer the 460. I'll need it till after the build-off.



That's good to hear man! 

You round up any more 372 parts yet? I need to get down there, but it's been so hot, I don't wanta go anywhere.:msp_w00t:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is my list so far.



Steven, I'll try my best to be there. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> If any of the past members that were there, jump in here and let us know your reading and save me PMing all of you.


 
Right now, its a definite "Hope so". Refresh my memory as to where this place is at?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> Right now, its a definite "Hope so". Refresh my memory as to where this place is at?


 
I'm the one that needs a memory jogging, I cant remember the name of the town. I'm sure Dan will do this same as before directions will be in a PM as we get a little closer.


----------



## john taliaferro

how come my name is not on the list, huh . whats the list for any way


----------



## J.W Younger

I guess I'm gonna be there if y'all a have me.


----------



## john taliaferro

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I ve got a couple 16 to 20 inch x 8 or 9foot hedge post that have been curing for 5 or 6 yrs. If every thing gets worked out with the woodtrailer I am working on, I will bring on or two with me. Definatly semi chisel cutting.


 I can bring a sun dial to time the cuts


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

John have you ever milled any hedge (osage orange)?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I added you John its the October 22 and 23 GTG at Dan's.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm bringing the bottle I owe Dan anyway.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I htought you were gone till Monday some time. Glad to see you Steve.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

Green its fun , 6 years old you can see sparks like a grinder at night, borrow collectors 660 their wont be cutters on the chain when your done


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I htought you were gone till Monday some time. Glad to see you Steve.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
My birds were supposed to leave tonight And I have worked hard to get ready, now they are not going out I can't find out whats going on until tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Green its fun , 6 years old you can see sparks like a grinder at night, borrow collectors 660 their wont be cutters on the chain when your done


 
The stuff I'm bringing will be relatively fresh. I'll try and find a large solid locust if you would want to mill on that instead...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is my list so far.


 
me too


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> That's good to hear man!
> 
> You round up any more 372 parts yet? I need to get down there, but it's been so hot, I don't wanta go anywhere.:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> Steven, I'll try my best to be there. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


 
I don't want to hear all this "I'll try my best stuff"... You got a super split that is "required equipment" for the GTG!!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is my list so far. One name added.


----------



## Hedgerow

Located a dandy Hedge log last night... It's dry enough to get to it... Been dreading all the ticks and chiggers I'm gonna have to deal with to wrangle it out of there... :msp_thumbdn:
Is this what they call "taking one for the team"?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Located a dandy Hedge log last night... It's dry enough to get to it... Been dreading all the ticks and chiggers I'm gonna have to deal with to wrangle it out of there... :msp_thumbdn:
> Is this what they call "taking one for the team"?


 
Here is a big pic of one, man I hate them things.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a big pic of one, man I hate them things.


 
They are nasty little buggers. I hate them have to watch out for Lyme disease.


----------



## Hedgerow

And this is what your legs look like after getting into a mess of them... Evil little bastards they are...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man you got into them didn't you.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man you got into them didn't you.


 
No way! I learned my lesson! :hmm3grin2orange: That's just an image of what chiggers do. I avoid them like the plague and STILL get into them once in a while.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## wendell

And here I was going to comment on your sexy legs. Don't let Stumpy see them!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> And here I was going to comment on your sexy legs. Don't let Stumpy see them!


 
Nah... My legs have had the hair scratched off of them already this year... That was probably a picture of some hapless hiker who woke up the next morning wondering what the hell just happened.:big_smile:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I don't want to hear all this "I'll try my best stuff"... You got a super split that is "required equipment" for the GTG!!! :msp_sneaky:


 
:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


 
And the wood boss wants a re-match!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> And the wood boss wants a re-match!!!


 
You got it, man... Lookin forward to it!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> You got it, man... Lookin forward to it!


 


And don't forget the J'Red project!!!  (-;


----------



## RVALUE

I just got back from a week at the site. The lake is crystal clear, the river is crystal clear, the place is really dialed in, different than before.

Lots of walking / riding trails now too.

Addressing what Mr. Stephen said, about seperating the social areas, and the sawing areas, I have a great idea!

We'll set it up just the way the 'set up crew' decides! Kind of a sparse crew last year.......

I'll be there Thursday, if not earlier.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> No way! I learned my lesson! :hmm3grin2orange: That's just an image of what chiggers do. I avoid them like the plague and STILL get into them once in a while.:msp_thumbdn:


 
At least around here, them nasty little creatures go & hide away when the mercury hits the 100 degree range. One cool day though, you'll get ate up if you don't spray down.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay man you got any Homelite 2000 Parts?



No I don't right now. It looks similar to my C-91 and XP-1020 cover and filter.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Dan Not trying to run your deal, but can we get a saw working on and visit area a little ways away from the sawing area? I'm going to try to spend a little less time cutting and a little more time visiting (Trying to talk Steve out of that 1-62) opcorn:and
> 
> watching Stump and Jason working on saws.



What 1-62?:monkey: I need to do some carb work on it or it'll be AWOL for the GTG.



Did a fine job getting lost in the wee hours of the morning in SE MO when we were coming back from Nashville. I probably passed by loggin's place several times without knowing it:hmm3grin2orange: 

We came back with a couple of extra passengers in the back. Tammi was cleaning the layer of bugs off the windshield so I could see to drive. (The 8.1L Avalanche hates to pass a gas station without taking a drink)
View attachment 191188


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I just got back from a week at the site. The lake is crystal clear, the river is crystal clear, the place is really dialed in, different than before.
> 
> Lots of walking / riding trails now too.
> 
> Addressing what Mr. Stephen said, about seperating the social areas, and the sawing areas, I have a great idea!
> 
> We'll set it up just the way the 'set up crew' decides! Kind of a sparse crew last year.......
> 
> I'll be there Thursday, if not earlier.


 
Riding trails? As in bicycle? Or ATV?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Riding trails? As in bicycle? Or ATV?


 
Wats a bicycle??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Wats a bicycle??


 
It's a cycle that goes both ways:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> It's a cycle that goes both ways:msp_ohmy:


 
Ur not right there buddy..:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> It's a cycle that goes both ways:msp_ohmy:


 
Then I won't even mention the possibility of horses then!!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## RVALUE

Count Pinnacle Pete in, 


And no stumpy, that is not in; out; in; out.........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Count Pinnacle Pete in,


 
A great guy, added

Here is my list so far.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just in case you guys haven't seen this Page. 

Knowing your McCulloch PM1000/ Partner 440 / Partner P100 / Partner P100 Super or Jonsereds 1020
Help me keep an eye out. I'm not picky I'd take a yellow or red one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Arsawmechanic's Pics Link, Thanks.
> 
> Here is a few of them.


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> ARsawmechanic has some nice pics in that last link.
> 
> Here is big's Saw was a blast to see it and hear it run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pics from the last GTG drawing interest for the next GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

[/QUOTE]



atvguns said:


> Stephen trying to explain why his saw is so much faster


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4956.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4956.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 


sawnami said:


> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4993.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_4993.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5009.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5009.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_5013.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/IMG_5013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Some nice saws and A very nice camera.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is some from Dan's GTG last year.




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Here is the gang.




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Here is there saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Best part of the GTGs 



AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Steve taking it easy




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

And.... HEY!!! How did that one get in there!!!???


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> And.... HEY!!! How did that one get in there!!!???


 
Dang it, I just threw up in my mouth a little. :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know its hot out, here is some pics from Freehands GTG I still remember how cold it was. 




freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Left to right Rick, John E, Jason, Stephen.





freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was just posting some past pictures, don't be the guy not in the future pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Dang it, I just threw up in my mouth a little. :msp_scared:


 
You were lucky you just seen the pic. I am scared for life. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You were lucky you just seen the pic. I am scared for life. :msp_ohmy:


 
This one's a little tamer...:hmm3grin2orange:
Jerry running Hal's pretty 880


----------



## Work Saw Collector

new Les's 016 by supercabs78, on Flickr

They sure know how to feed a guy up at Les's GTG. I ate fish up until stump came out of the house almost nude.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> This one's a little tamer...:hmm3grin2orange:
> Jerry running Hal's pretty 880



Thats a cool pic.

Jerry had one I liked but can't remember what it was, and I don't have pics of his collection.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats a cool pic.
> 
> Jerry had one I liked but can't remember what it was, and I don't have pics of his collection.


 
might be that oly 264


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's Pics.

Our nest Host.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

The very loud Root.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Guess what Stump is doing again.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

some good pix. i even remember a few. missed out on the others. have ya heard from hal?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> some good pix. i even remember a few. missed out on the others. have ya heard from hal?


 
I sent him a message and he is watching the thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

This was our next host's chain after he hit a nail in the first cut...
Sorry Dan...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

And it was a good thing Stumpy was around to give Stephen the heimlich maneuver when he almost choked on a piece of fish! (Well, at least that's what Stump said he was doing) :msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I sent him a message and he is watching the thread.


 
Hey Hal.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> some good pix. i even remember a few. missed out on the others. have ya heard from hal?


 
I sure hope Hal makes it... The boy will be all sorts of tore up if he don't get to see the 880 again... Don't know why he's so intrigued by that saw...
:sexy_girl:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I sure hope Hal makes it... The boy will be all sorts of tore up if he don't get to see the 880 again... Don't know why he's so intrigued by that saw...
> :sexy_girl:


 
Maybe he is my kid I really like that 880 also.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Maybe he is my kid I really like that 880 also.


 
lol. if that's the measure of parentage that kid got several dad's cause i luuuuuve that 880


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> lol. if that's the measure of parentage that kid got several dad's cause i luuuuuve that 880


 
Yeah, I kinda like it too....:msp_rolleyes:

Ya suppose Dan would mind if I brought my new lawn chair to sit in? It's a bit on the awkward side, but at least it won't blow away...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah, I kinda like it too....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Ya suppose Dan would mind if I brought my new lawn chair to sit in? It's a bit on the awkward side, but at least it won't blow away...


 
Thats a cool Pic, Do you have a pic of the 076 with the new bar?


----------



## sunfish

Hedge, that's a nice lookin chair!

Great GTG photos!!! I can almost feel the cool weather just lookin at em. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm posting this link for Kenneth, I'm broke from the past 2 or three saws I got.

P100


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats a cool Pic, Do you have a pic of the 076 with the new bar?


 
Not yet. should have all the components I ordered by Friday. will be assembling them and shooting a vid that evening. It will be cutting some logs for October's festivities...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm posting this link for Kennith, I'm broke from the past 2 or three saws I got.
> 
> P100


 
Wow!!! Hope Kenneth buys it... And brings it!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is some from Stumpy's gtg, Kim's pics.




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr
The big man and the 084




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr
Stumpy and the 3120.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is some from Stumpy's gtg, Kim's pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr
> The big man and the 084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Stumpy and the 3120.


 
Is it me? Or does Les just make that 084 seem "not so big" ...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My First GTG at Erick's. Don't think he is on this sight anymore haven't seen him in a long time.




DSCF0074 by supercabs78, on Flickr

It was a nice turn out. I seen Fish, Fatguy, Brad, Andyshine77, Tri995, Stihlboy, Ericjeeper, Gink, Outdoorliving247, rmsmoparman, and many other really nice people.





gtg 042 by supercabs78, on Flickr




DSCF0069 by supercabs78, on Flickr




DSCF0072 by supercabs78, on Flickr
They grow funny looking trees up north.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah, I kinda like it too....:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Ya suppose Dan would mind if I brought my new lawn chair to sit in? It's a bit on the awkward side, but at least it won't blow away...


 
That is a nice chair. That was a good sized elm.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

gtg 018 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Man they run some long bars up there also.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm posting this link for Kenneth, I'm broke from the past 2 or three saws I got.
> 
> P100


 
Ya I saw that Any one got any $$$ to loan?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Look Les a pic of me without a smoke.




DSCF0078 by supercabs78, on Flickr




DSCF0083 by supercabs78, on Flickr
That makes two.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I' m still in the dog house over the last six saws I brought home:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:. Well not quit but almost.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a Pioneer that kicked the #### out of my 038 Super. I wanted to put my saws back in the truck.




DSCF0085 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If i'm going to spend that much I will be tempted to get a husky 3120.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Up next is John T's Mo GTG.




John's pic by supercabs78, on Flickr
It was cool we hung around the fire a bunch

Most of us.




Mo GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




Mo GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Cutting wood for the fire.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a nice chair. That was a good sized elm.:cool2::cool2:


 
49" at the base... It took three loads on the gooseneck to get it home... And I'm tempted to bid on that "big yeller saw"... But I'll refrain... :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

These are great pics Stephen... Just keep em' coming...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> 49" at the base... It took three loads on the gooseneck to get it home... And I'm tempted to bid on that "big yeller saw"... But I'll refrain... :bang:


 
It's alot of money I think he is a little high.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its the second time it has been on the bay. keeps getting cheaper.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hey guys i new to this thread.I just learned that i live about 6 miles from stumpy. I went to high school with him he even helped me put a 850 holley on a wore out 305:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Hey guys i new to this thread.I just learned that i live about 6 miles from stumpy. I went to high school with him he even helped me put a 850 holley on a wore out 305:msp_ohmy:


 
I' sorry:wink2::msp_biggrin:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I' sorry:wink2::msp_biggrin:


 
about what part that 305 would dump raw fuel out the exhaust or living so close to him some of the post u guys have one here of him are alittle scary


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I was joking about Knowing him and living so close:yoyo:. After some of the pics. posted lately:yoyo:. I would be scared. And I' Les's size


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No really Stumpy is a stand up Guy. Willing to help anytime. If you are close enough to be neighbors you are a lucky guy.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

after seeing the pic of him doing the heimlich im pretty sure i would take my chances choking :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> after seeing the pic of him doing the heimlich im pretty sure i would take my chances choking :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Did look like he was enjoying it to much.:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> This was our next host's chain after he hit a nail in the first cut...
> Sorry Dan...:msp_sneaky:


 
And second....... lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That was a rough day on your chains Dan. Keeping busy?


----------



## RVALUE

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Hey guys i new to this thread.I just learned that i live about 6 miles from stumpy. I went to high school with him he even helped me put a 850 holley on a wore out 305:msp_ohmy:


 
You rate your women by the pound? :monkey:



Is holley 850 a user name?


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was joking about Knowing him and living so close:yoyo:. After some of the pics. posted lately:yoyo:. I would be scared. And I' Les's size


 
Les's favorite size?


Where's this thread going,,,,,, or been?


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No really Stumpy is a stand up Guy. Willing to help anytime. If you are close enough to be neighbors you are a lucky guy.


 
Stand up guy??????

You dictionary broken?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Stand up guy??????
> 
> You dictionary broken?


 
Well He says he is standing up.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Look Les a pic of me without a smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF0078 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCF0083 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> That makes two.


 
Nobody would light it for ya??


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Les's favorite size?
> 
> 
> Where's this thread going,,,,,, or been?


 
It ok Ken. I got it brother. My big, fat, and i love saws wif chains.


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just learned that i live about 6 miles from stumpy. I went to high school with him :msp_ohmy:


 
I'm sorry, too. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> after seeing the pic of him doing the heimlich im pretty sure i would take my chances choking :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Stphen was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I can feel the love in this thread. I wondered why my ears have been burnin the last few days.:msp_confused:

Eric, I was hopin you wouldn't remember that Holley thing, not one of my best mechanical expieriences.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If i'm going to spend that much I will be tempted to get a husky 3120.


 
Personally I'd like to have a cherry 2100cd Husky or an 090 Stihl.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Personally I'd like to have a cherry 2100cd Husky or an 090 Stihl.


 
Those are nice saws but that 3120 is real nice, you grin ear to ear running one.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I can feel the love in this thread. I wondered why my ears have been burnin the last few days.:msp_confused:
> 
> Eric, I was hopin you wouldn't remember that Holley thing, not one of my best mechanical expieriences.:msp_thumbdn:




That's what's referred to as "Putting lipstick on a pig"...
:sweet_kiss:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Those are nice saws but that 3120 is real nice, you grin ear to ear running one.


 
Well I have not yet had the opportunity to run either of those models,... But I'd love to be lucky enough to do so,... I have played with a few "Big MACs" and Dolmars,... Otherwise I'm just happy to have my old saws and my 660,...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There will be a 2100 and a 3120 at the next GTG maybe a 090 if we can get Barneyrb in this thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Personally I'd like to have a cherry 2100cd Husky or an 090 Stihl.


 
You just need to git to the GTG and run that big 3120. THEN you can decide....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> There will be a 2100 and a 3120 at the next GTG maybe a 090 if we can get Barneyrb in this thread.


 
Dangit,... Now I'm getting all excited and I doubt Mam's in much of a mood to temporarily "help me out" with this problem,....:bang::msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Dangit,... Now I'm getting all excited and I doubt Mam's in much of a mood to temporarily "help me out" with this problem,....:bang::msp_mad:


 
Who knows, we might even have an 076 to play with in some big wood... I just don't know if it's gonna look right with a 41" bar on it... But it was cheap... 
:doubt:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Who knows, we might even have an 076 to play with in some big wood... I just don't know if it's gonna look right with a 41" bar on it... But it was cheap...
> :doubt:


 
41" on that saw will be just right is it 3/8 or 404?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> 41" on that saw will be just right is it 3/8 or 404?


 
It's .404...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's .404...


 
Cool I haven't looked at mine yet to see what it is.


ARsawMechanic check this thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Finally got Jon T's 088 done. Hope it does the job fer ya Jon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Finally got Jon T's 088 done. Hope it does the job fer ya Jon.



Stump I tried to rep you and couldn't.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I tried to rep you and couldn't.


 
Thats OK, I'll take the likes


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats OK, I'll take the likes


 
Me too I'm starting a collection of likes, but its been tough I got more saws than liked posts. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve does a great job behind a camera.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan's GTG. I have a doller on fastest cut in the biggest log, I wont win but the Homelite will look and sound good doing it. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Its on like Donkey kong.


----------



## john taliaferro

Work Saw Collector said:


> Steve does a great job behind a camera.


 nice saw , i mean who old rag that yours Steven ill trade the 51 and 17 fer that


----------



## atvguns

Just checking in hope everyone is well


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> nice saw , i mean who old rag that yours Steven ill trade the 51 and 17 fer that


 
No that one belongs to Hal (Wolfcsm).


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Just checking in hope everyone is well


 
Happy to see you.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Just checking in hope everyone is well


 
Bout time...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan's GTG. I have a doller on fastest cut in the biggest log, I wont win but the Homelite will look and sound good doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Its on like Donkey kong.


 
Uh oh... 3 months of smack talk!!! 
h:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh... 3 months of smack talk!!!
> h:


 
I was just trying to beat Jason to it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Where is this Cunning Linguist fellow anyway? He's been on radio silence...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Where is this Cunning Linguist fellow anyway? He's been on radio silence...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sometimes I think the only reason he changed his name is, I cant spell Cunning Linguist without copy and paste. I could spell Freehandslabber easy enough. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Those are nice saws but that 3120 is real nice, you grin ear to ear running one.


 
It's been on my wish list since Your GTG. Stumpy had you done any work to it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Dangit,... Now I'm getting all excited and I doubt Mam's in much of a mood to temporarily "help me out" with this problem,....:bang::msp_mad:


 
Well you better man up now and start begging now. :jester::jester: She will get tired of it and give in.

Fortunately My wife doesn't mind me haveing a mans wkend. I am hoping she will come down with me this October to paradise.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's been on my wish list since Your GTG. Stumpy had you done any work to it.


 
I don't think he had.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan's GTG. I have a doller on fastest cut in the biggest log, I wont win but the Homelite will look and sound good doing it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Its on like Donkey kong.


 
I can put a dollar in that pot. My Homelite xl will eat your saws lunch.:biggrin:


----------



## Art Vandelay

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I tried to rep you and couldn't.


 
Got him for ya.


----------



## atvguns

Art Vandelay said:


> Got him for ya.



you have saved the day (MY hero!!!!)


----------



## Art Vandelay

atvguns said:


> you have saved the day (MY hero!!!!)


 
I have my days.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Just checking in hope everyone is well


 
Just hot here, how bout you? :msp_blink:


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> Just hot here, how bout you? :msp_blink:


 yup stalying plenty warm 102 here today I am sure you had about the same


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Just hot here, how bout you? :msp_blink:


 
Yup:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Ran levi's little Deere saw tonight about 15 minutes... That thing is just mad at the world... Too bad it ain't got enough lead on it's ass to do anything about it!!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

just spent two hours with stumpy talking bout saws and other wonderful things it is nice to have someone who is so close who is willing to help when stuff agrivates me to the point of burning it.
that 088 he built is a good running monster


----------



## RVALUE

Here at the site, looking for some rebar to drive in my logs. 

What's this about racing? Do we want an official format?

I got a caterer for Sat. Lunch. Bar B Cue.

What about our demostrations? We have a tree to climb, need a non-chicken climber.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Every thing sounds good but leave out the rebar.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Here at the site, looking for some rebar to drive in my logs.
> 
> What's this about racing? Do we want an official format?
> 
> I got a caterer for Sat. Lunch. Bar B Cue.
> 
> What about our demostrations? We have a tree to climb, need a non-chicken climber.


 
We don't need offical format wood, its just bragging rights and a doller.

Bar B Cue sounds great.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Off work today. going to the saw shop to loaf a little.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Off work today. going to the saw shop to loaf a little.


 
Sounds like fun.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Off work today. going to the saw shop to loaf a little.


 
That kind of loafing usually costs me at least a hundred bucks...:hmm3grin2orange: Picked up one of those cheap chain grinders and used it last night...:msp_thumbdn: Anyone else use one? If so, how do they figure it's any faster than a file?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That kind of loafing usually costs me at least a hundred bucks...:hmm3grin2orange: Picked up one of those cheap chain grinders and used it last night...:msp_thumbdn: Anyone else use one? If so, how do they figure it's any faster than a file?


 
i was wonderin bout how "fast" those grinders are. usually hand file until they get too beat up, then use my file-n-joint to git em back close to where they orta be. not sayin they're super sharp (cause they're not) but they're sharp enough. aint sayin i'll never get a bench grinder either cause i've also always hand split with a 10# maul until my neighbor showed up with a 22T husky. now i think i want one a them there hydraulic splitters. not as fun but faster.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> That kind of loafing usually costs me at least a hundred bucks...:hmm3grin2orange: Picked up one of those cheap chain grinders and used it last night...:msp_thumbdn: Anyone else use one? If so, how do they figure it's any faster than a file?


 
I don't think any grinder is faster than a file and I believe I can get a chain sharper with a file. 

Just say no to the grinder..:msp_smile:


----------



## Wolfcsm

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every thing sounds good but leave out the rebar.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


 
Dan probably has a new chain he wants to try.

Hal


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That kind of loafing usually costs me at least a hundred bucks...:hmm3grin2orange: Picked up one of those cheap chain grinders and used it last night...:msp_thumbdn: Anyone else use one? If so, how do they figure it's any faster than a file?


 
I bought a carlton grinder from my local dealer. only time i use it is when i really want to re shape a chian profile or have several chains off the saw. I like my filed chains the best. I'm really working on my square filing almost there. I think.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I bought a carlton grinder from my local dealer. only time i use it is when i really want to re shape a chian profile or have several chains off the saw. I like my filed chains the best. I'm really working on my square filing almost there. I think.


 
i wouldn't mind being schooled on the different types of filing shapes at the gtg


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> i wouldn't mind being schooled on the different types of filing shapes at the gtg


 
I'm no expert, but I have a couple different kinds of files and chains we can play with.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i wouldn't mind being schooled on the different types of filing shapes at the gtg


 
+1 here... I'll bolt a vise to the trailer...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> +1 here... I'll bolt a vise to the trailer...


 
I'll bring mine as well and Dan has one too.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I don't think any grinder is faster than a file and I believe I can get a chain sharper with a file.
> 
> Just say no to the grinder..:msp_smile:


 
Yeah... I can too... But....:msp_rolleyes: I'm thinking this thing has to have a good use... It does do a good job shaping and sizing the teeth. I calipered each one when I was done and they only ranged from .267 to .271...
Not sure how that compares to a new Stihl chain, but will find out when I get a new loop. Oh, and your 346 is in sooooooo much trouble.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bring mine as well and Dan has one too.


 
We should be able to chuck up most of the broke down saws. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The shop I'm going to says he has a P100 in the upstairs. Going to see what shape its in.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and your 346 is in sooooooo much trouble.... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That sounds like a challenge.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The shop I'm going to says he has a P100 in the upstairs. Going to see what shape its in.


 
I don't guess you have there number would you, and be willing to pass it along?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The shop I'm going to says he has a* P100 in the upstairs*. Going to see what shape its in.


 
Sounds personal:msp_ohmy: Nice of you to check it out fer him though:msp_thumbsup:

By the way I use a tig, not sure if the mig will work or not:msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The shop I'm going to says he has a P100 in the upstairs. Going to see what shape its in.


 
you already bragging or just teasing us?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve did you have a pic. of the saw holder Stumpy has for his bed rail.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve did you have a pic. of the saw holder Stumpy has for his bed rail.


 
Give me a little while to hunt for it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's pics.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds personal:msp_ohmy: Nice of you to check it out fer him though:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> By the way I use a tig, not sure if the mig will work or not:msp_confused:


 
Hey stump! Fixin to be another hot one today...


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Hey stump! Fixin to be another hot one today...


 
Hey yaw, be headed up yer way soon.


----------



## wendell

Good morning from suburban Macalaster, OK. Somebody asked me yesterday what I was doing in Texas and I told them because it wasn't quite hot enough in WI. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Good morning from suburban Macalaster, OK. Somebody asked me yesterday what I was doing in Texas and I told them because it wasn't quite hot enough in WI. :msp_tongue:


 
Well? you sure won't get much relief as you drive north and east!!! This summer reminds me of '05'...
:sweat3: Why don't you swing by the shop on your way through Wendell...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Stump... Have you welded much Magnesium? :msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stump... Have you welded much Magnesium? :msp_confused:


 
Not yet, but I need too git it figured out.:msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm working hard today, I keep running back to the house checking this thread for P100 pics. :hmm3grin2orange: I'll be back later.

Good thing you kept that long bar Kenneth your going to need it. P62 VS P100 that will be a good race.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm working hard today, I keep running back to the house checking this thread for P100 pics. :hmm3grin2orange: I'll be back later.
> 
> Good thing you kept that long bar Kenneth your going to need it. P62 VS P100 that will be a good race.


 
Well Kenneth??? Where's Ole' Yeller?
ps:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Not yet, but I need too git it figured out.:msp_confused:


 
There's a small crack in the clutch cover I got in today for that 076. I'm afraid the piece will eventually break off since it holds one of the bolts to the felling dawg. That was the whole reason for fleabaying another clutch cover...:bang: So I could attach the second dawg... They look STUPID with only one!!!:bang: I'll try the MIG... Maybe they sell some wire for Magnesium? Also, what keeps Mag. from catching fire when you weld it? :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well Kenneth??? Where's Ole' Yeller?
> ps:



I like that smiley.


ps: ps: ps: ps: ps:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well Kenneth??? Where's Ole' Yeller?
> ps:


 
 I'll bet is out cutting a big hedge he always wanted to cut, with that saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet is out cutting a big hedge he always wanted to cut, with that saw.


 
Yellow saw... Yellow wood.... Never thought of it in that light... 
:amazed:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Here at the site, looking for some rebar to drive in my logs.
> 
> What's this about racing? Do we want an official format?
> 
> I got a caterer for Sat. Lunch. Bar B Cue.
> 
> What about our demostrations? We have a tree to climb, need a non-chicken climber.


 
Give some beer and I'll climb almost anything, maybe even Stumpy!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Give some beer and I'll climb almost anything, maybe even Stumpy!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 That won't take very long


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> That won't take very long


 
That was a LOW BLOW!!!!! :msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange::msp_razz:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> That was a LOW BLOW!!!!! :msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange::msp_razz:


 
and a short comeback....


----------



## logging22

Whats all the rukus in here? Where the hell is Strumpet? Gonna smack em around a little.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Work Saw Collector said:


> Kim's pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr



this would look alot better with a stihl in it:cool2:


----------



## logging22

Pfffftttttt!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Whats all the rukus in here? Where the hell is Strumpet? Gonna smack em around a little.:msp_sneaky:


 
The way it looks I don't have to be here to git smacked around, might as well join the rest of em:hmm3grin2orange: 

Y'all better hope my wife goes to the GTG, or I might end up doin sumtin Y'all might regret:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> this would look alot better with a stihl in it:cool2:


 
There is a stihl in the pic. You just can't see it cus that husky done ate it:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well Did't get to look at the P100 they were really busy with mowers repairs. they did say it only needed a oil pump. Supposed to go back up next week. 

Steve already got 7 yela saws to cut yela wood.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> this would look alot better with a stihl in it:cool2:



All the Stihl's were to busy cutting wood to pose for a pic


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> There is a stihl in the pic. You just can't see it cus that husky done ate it:msp_w00t:


 
Les I 'm glad you set that steellhead straght.:smile3:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well Did't get to look at the P100 they were really busy with mowers repairs. they did say it only needed a oil pump. Supposed to go back up next week.
> 
> Steve already got 7 yela saws to cut yela wood.:msp_thumbsup:



Yea But the P100 is one many are hunting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihl should use this pic on there product catalog, a sawyer and two fine saws.




gtg 023 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I 'm going to call and go back next week.


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> The way it looks I don't have to be here to git smacked around, might as well join the rest of em:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Y'all better hope my wife goes to the GTG, or I might end up doin sumtin Y'all might regret:msp_scared::msp_scared:


 
Stump, 
you'd think no-one loved you anymore if no-one was smack talking a little bit,...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> Stump,
> you'd think no-one loved you anymore if no-one was smack talking a little bit,...


 
You are correct, I love it.


----------



## J.W Younger

Stump, I'm messin up the clean builder. Friend at work had a large silver popular bolw down couple of weeks ago, and i'm noodlin the rounds sos i can load em. It'll just be dusty tho and not oily.
The motors out on my compressor so about the best i can do is a brushing.. I mapquested the directions to West Plains and the wife will be home Sunday so anytime after that works for me.


----------



## wendell

Sorry I wasn't a bit more hospitable on my way through but I decided to make it home yesterday instead of stopping for another night. I'm a little pissed though as I didn't pay attention to what time I went through so I can know how long it will take to get back in October.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stihl should use this pic on there product catalog, a sawyer and two fine saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtg 023 by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
That 660 of jason's was one ugly saw, but man did it run great!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That 660 of jason's was one ugly saw, but man did it run great!!!


 
With like chains his will beat my 660, The only way I beat him last year was when I switched to square ground. Now I hope my new 066 is a different story.


----------



## Lurch2

*Used dog*

Somebody dumped a nice female Red Heeler out here this week. Too good a dog to put down. Good disposition. Young enough to learn. Make a nice pet if anybody is interested. Free to good home.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> With like chains his will beat my 660, The only way I beat him last year was when I switched to square ground. Now I hope my new 066 is a different story.


 
That's why I'm supposed to distract you while Jason hammers a few of your cutters. (-:
On another note, I put a couple vids on YouTube just now. Just got back in from cutting down a giant elm tree in the pasture. Now I'm slumped over the kitchen table just recovering... It's hotter than hell!!! Everyone be aware of their limit!!! Oh... Got 3 nice 12 - 14 inch logs for Octobers event... How long is ideal?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That's why I'm supposed to distract you while Jason hammers a few of your cutters. (-:
> On another note, I put a couple vids on YouTube just now. Just got back in from cutting down a giant elm tree in the pasture. Now I'm slumped over the kitchen table just recovering... It's hotter than hell!!! Everyone be aware of their limit!!! Oh... Got 3 nice 12 - 14 inch logs for Octobers event... How long is ideal?


 
However long you bring we will be happy with.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> That's why I'm supposed to distract you while Jason hammers a few of your cutters. (-:
> On another note, I put a couple vids on YouTube just now. Just got back in from cutting down a giant elm tree in the pasture. Now I'm slumped over the kitchen table just recovering... It's hotter than hell!!! Everyone be aware of their limit!!! Oh... Got 3 nice 12 - 14 inch logs for Octobers event... How long is ideal?


 
Anything thicker than a cookie!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Anything thicker than a cookie!:msp_biggrin:


 
I can just see Les chasing a double thick cookie around with his 084!!! (-: Go to YouTube and look under hedgerowmo to see the 076 in action and some nice boiling fuel!!! Good lord, it's hot!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I can just see Les chasing a double thick cookie around with his 084!!! (-: Go to YouTube and look under hedgerowmo to see the 076 in action and some nice boiling fuel!!! Good lord, it's hot!!!


 
I'm headed over there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Nice saw man, after this big Homelite I need to start on my 076.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice saw man, after this big Homelite I need to start on my 076.


 
Do ya think it's rpm's were about right in the cut? Hard to tell after running the 7900 and stump broke saw. They like the 14000 zone...(-: But that saw has got me looking for another biggun... I kinda like the torque...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Do ya think it's rpm's were about right in the cut? Hard to tell after running the 7900 and stump broke saw. They like the 14000 zone...(-: But that saw has got me looking for another biggun... I kinda like the torque...


 
I can't say for sure, but it sounds good. I would like to be holding the saw to say. They turn a little slower, but feel very stought. I tune my saws in the cut.

Yes the big saws lure you in, all mine above 90cc are my favorites. I been thinking sell some smaller saws to fund the big ones.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm waiting on the mail man to bring some parts for the Homelite, I'll get a video when it's done. It only has a 32" bar on it now, it mite be a while before I can afford the 60" for it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Sorry I wasn't a bit more hospitable on my way through but I decided to make it home yesterday instead of stopping for another night. I'm a little pissed though as I didn't pay attention to what time I went through so I can know how long it will take to get back in October.


 
You better make it down here Wendell!!! Do you realize how hard it is to find straight hedge logs in 8 foot lengths??? And I promise to have a bottle of something at least 12 years old... (-:


----------



## wendell

As long as my demands are met, I should be there.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> The way it looks I don't have to be here to git smacked around, might as well join the rest of em:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Y'all better hope my wife goes to the GTG, or I might end up doin sumtin Y'all might regret:msp_scared::msp_scared:


 
Are you implying that she might do something that you regret? :monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> That's why I'm supposed to distract you while Jason hammers a few of your cutters. (-:
> On another note, I put a couple vids on YouTube just now. Just got back in from cutting down a giant elm tree in the pasture. Now I'm slumped over the kitchen table just recovering... It's hotter than hell!!! Everyone be aware of their limit!!! Oh... Got 3 nice 12 - 14 inch logs for Octobers event... How long is ideal?





I don't reckon you'll have much opportunity to take them home.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Are you implying that she might do something that you regret? :monkey:


 
I might not regret it, but y'all might:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

No posting this weekend, was everyone busy this weekend?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> No posting this weekend, was everyone busy this weekend?


 

Got out and cut early Sunday. Got another dandy for dan. Actually found 2 straight hedge logs. One might even be a candidate for John T's mill! Totally sweated out by 9:30... Went to church, ate a huge lunch, And took a 3 hour nap... (-:


----------



## Hedgerow

Some video from the weekend. Still waiting on 41" bar...

[video=youtube;cR9mPpXl5NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR9mPpXl5NU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;jZIxTou7L_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZIxTou7L_Q[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta love cutting in 104 degree heat...
[video=youtube;cSrCmLZ0Wp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSrCmLZ0Wp0&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;MYFdqafhfis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYFdqafhfis&feature=related[/video]
The old stihl and roper/Craftsman both got a workout this weekend.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Be carefull in this heat:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Be carefull in this heat:msp_scared:


 
That's why I decided to hit it early Sunday... So I could get Dollie stuck and spend an hour cutting it out. This is a dandy piece of hedge though. What you see is one of the 2 limbs off the main trunk.


----------



## Hedgerow

This is the big elm we sweated over Saturday.
Danny is catching the saw bug... Cut him his own saw tree too while we were out...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgrow. Man if thats one of the limbs You got to post pics. of the trunk and stump.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedgrow. Man if thats one of the limbs You got to post pics. of the trunk and stump.


 
You talkin about the hedge limb that had the Dolmar sticking out of it? Yes, pics to come in the next couple days when I can extract it from the fence row. It's gotta be ~ 30" across or so... That Elm in the pic below was over 50" depending where you measured... "Not exactly round":msp_thumbdn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You talkin about the hedge limb that had the Dolmar sticking out of it? Yes, pics to come in the next couple days when I can extract it from the fence row. It's gotta be ~ 30" across or so... That Elm in the pic below was over 50" depending where you measured... "Not exactly round":msp_thumbdn:


 
Yep thats the one. That is one nice dollie don't let it get dirty with hedge sap.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow, man those are some nice posts. Man you got me wanting to get out and do some cutting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WSC I was thinking the same thing. Went out to check water and changed my mind.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WSC I was thinking the same thing. Went out to check water and changed my mind.


 
Maybe I'll just set here and think about how good that saw would cut, if I was out cutting. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Maybe I'll just set here and think about how good that saw would cut, if I was out cutting. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
think that's what a few of us have been doin.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yep thats the one. That is one nice dollie don't let it get dirty with hedge sap.


 
Too late!!!
:angry3:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Stump will this work?




crown 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Stump will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crown 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
If Stump don't like it, I know someone who does...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> think that's what a few of us have been doin.


 
I about over did it Saturday, but Sunday just cutting for a couple hours early in the morning wasn't bad at all... Still sweated buckets, but at least I didn't have that "sick" feeling when I was done...
:tire:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I about over did it Saturday, but Sunday just cutting for a couple hours early in the morning wasn't bad at all... Still sweated buckets, but at least I didn't have that "sick" feeling when I was done...
> :tire:


 
gotta hydrate (with water) the day and night before so's your cells got plenty of fluid before you go to sweating buckets. hydrate and then slow and easy and quit when you know you should.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> gotta hydrate (with water) the day and night before so's your cells got plenty of fluid before you go to sweating buckets. hydrate and then slow and easy and quit when you know you should.


 
But that fly's completely in the face of my whole life style Jerry...
:big_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Stump will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crown 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
To pricey fer me, never tried it. But I'll give it a shot if there's any left come Oct.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> To pricey fer me, never tried it. But I'll give it a shot if there's any left come Oct.:msp_thumbsup:


 
I think that's the fancier version of the stuff you drink there Stump!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> To pricey fer me, never tried it. But I'll give it a shot if there's any left come Oct.:msp_thumbsup:


 
I'll bring one of each.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bring one of each.


 
Sweeeet


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Can't remember wich one of you Stihl heads wanted to see this, but here it is:hmm3grin2orange:
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

How could you forget me and that is sweet


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Can't remember wich one of you Stihl heads wanted to see this, but here it is:hmm3grin2orange:
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Why'd you have to go and do that for.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Why'd you have to go and do that for.


 
Where is the bumper spikes for that 088?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is the bumper spikes for that 088?


 
Probably can't handle it.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Probebly can't handle it.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


 
Oh it can handle them. Its a stihl it can handle ANYTHING!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Oh it can handle them. Its a stihl it can handle ANYTHING!!!


 
Hech they are just a homeowner saw


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Oh it can handle them. Its a stihl it can handle ANYTHING!!!


 
Oh good lord, not another one. :censored:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No joke.:biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Stump will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crown 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr



What's the octane rating on that stuff?:monkey:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Stump will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crown 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
After drinking LTD, Stump would have no idea what to do with that stuff. But, you are welcome to save it for me. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## john taliaferro

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is the bumper spikes for that 088?


 their to heavy so i tookum off


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is that the saw You had on the mill in Oklahoma John?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> After drinking LTD, Stump would have no idea what to do with that stuff. But, you are welcome to save it for me. :msp_sneaky:


 
I'm sure I could figure it out.


----------



## RVALUE

Know news is good news.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

so, with 280+ pages to sort thru, I'm'a just ask...

when's the meet and where?
what games are being played?
what should we plan on bringing?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> so, with 280+ pages to sort thru, I'm'a just ask...
> 
> when's the meet and where?
> what games are being played?
> what should we plan on bringing?


 
Send Rvalue A PM we are not putting that info in the open forum.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> so, with 280+ pages to sort thru, I'm'a just ask...
> 
> when's the meet and where?
> what games are being played?
> what should we plan on bringing?


 
On the what to bring. All your saws, few tools, sleeping bag, something for the Saturday night dinner. Dan is covering the TP.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> What's the octane rating on that stuff?:monkey:


 
90 octane... E-45... (-:


----------



## wendell

Number 37 said:


> what games are being played?


 
I've heard Pin the Tail on the Stumpy is real popular.


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> so, with 280+ pages to sort thru, I'm'a just ask...
> 
> 
> 
> what should we plan on bringing?


 
1. Buffalo Trace for me...
2. Eagle Rare for Sunfish...
3. Case of Pinot Noir for Wendell... "He has a discerning palet"
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> 1. Buffalo Trace for me...
> 2. Eagle Rare for Sunfish...
> 3. Case of Pinot Noir for Wendell... "He has a discerning palet"
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I sure hope Eagle Rare is good stuff. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I sure hope Eagle Rare is good stuff. :msp_smile:


 
Only the best Buddy...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Send Rvalue A PM we are not putting that info in the open forum.


 
I can understand not wanting yankee's to show up, but isn't that kinda tight security?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> I've heard Pin the Tail on the Stumpy is real popular.


 
so we have to bend over and run a lot? man, dunno if my back will hold up to that...


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> so we have to bend over and run a lot? man, dunno if my back will hold up to that...


 
Eh.. The only runnin we do is the runnin of saws! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I've heard Pin the Tail on the Stumpy is real popular.


 
So does that meen we're gonna share a tent:msp_ohmy:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> so does that meen we're gonna share a tent:msp_ohmy:


 
no!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Number 37 said:


> I can understand not wanting yankee's to show up, but isn't that kinda tight security?


 
wendell is officially a yankee but he's on his probationary period for becoming an honorary amok member so he's almost, kinda, sorta acceptable. that reminds me, does anyone recall one of the things that scares southerners the most?















a yankee with a u-haul. bwahahaha. yeah, kinda lame but was funny when i first heard it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> no!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

jerrycmorrow said:


> wendell is officially a yankee but he's on his probationary period for becoming an honorary amok member so he's almost, kinda, sorta acceptable. that reminds me, does anyone recall one of the things that scares southerners the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a yankee with a u-haul. bwahahaha. yeah, kinda lame but was funny when i first heard it.




I was 14 before I knew damnyankee was two words...


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> wendell is officially a yankee but he's on his probationary period for becoming an honorary amok member so he's almost, kinda, sorta acceptable. that reminds me, does anyone recall one of the things that scares southerners the most?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a yankee with a u-haul. bwahahaha. yeah, kinda lame but was funny when i first heard it.



I have a good friend in Tampa Fl, he says " If ya live north of Gainsville, you're a yankee.
If ya live north of Jacksonville, you're a damn yankee".

I's born and raised in the north. North Florida.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Number 37 said:


> I was 14 before I knew damnyankee was two words...


 
know whatchu mean. the war of northern aggression is bred into our collective psyche


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well I live north of most everyone that posts on this thread with the ecception of Wendahl. Does that mean I'm not welcome.:msp_unsure::msp_unsure::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I live north of most everyone that posts on this thread with the ecception of Wendahl. Does that mean I'm not welcome.:msp_unsure::msp_unsure::msp_rolleyes:


 
It does appear that we have gone from GTG to Civil War reenactment. :msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I live north of most everyone that posts on this thread with the ecception of Wendahl. Does that mean I'm not welcome.:msp_unsure::msp_unsure::msp_rolleyes:


 
nah! just joshing. being southern is as much an attitude as it is accident of birth or current domicile. only retards would hate anyone for birth place, place of domicile or, for that matter, race, religion, creed, etc. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns

Picked up a 019T today Pawn shop find I think I got a pretty good deal the guy even give me a two day guarantee


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I live north of most everyone that posts on this thread with the ecception of Wendahl. Does that mean I'm not welcome.:msp_unsure::msp_unsure::msp_rolleyes:


 


wendell said:


> It does appear that we have gone from GTG to Civil War reenactment. :msp_confused:


 
ken and wendahl, given my uncertainty of how i was being perceived i find it incumbent to render any and all necessary apologies for my unseemly outburst. btw, i was born in PA so i'm kinda, sorta, a yankee too by birth. lived there a whole 6 months. ah, the good old days.


----------



## Freehand

jerrycmorrow said:


> ken and wendahl, given my uncertainty of how i was being perceived i find it incumbent to render any and all necessary apologies for my unseemly outburst. btw, i was born in PA so i'm kinda, sorta, a yankee too by birth. lived there a whole 6 months. ah, the good old days.


 
Aw don't feel bad Jerry,it's just a kneejerk response to all the abuse we take for being proud Arkansans.One more incest crack and I'll go postal on everybody.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One you old timers got a spring board?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> One you old timers got a spring board?


 
I forgot to add, it doesn't mean your not old if you don't have one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot to add, it doesn't mean your not old if you don't have one.


 
Awe nuts...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> ken and wendahl, given my uncertainty of how i was being perceived i find it incumbent to render any and all necessary apologies for my unseemly outburst. btw, i was born in PA so i'm kinda, sorta, a yankee too by birth. lived there a whole 6 months. ah, the good old days.


 
Jerry? You about ready for the"Roper run off"? All 61 cc's of em'?
:confident:


----------



## RVALUE

CunningLinguist said:


> Aw don't feel bad Jerry,it's just a kneejerk response to all the abuse we take for being proud Arkansans.One more incest crack and I'll go postal on everybody.:msp_biggrin:


 
What other crack is there?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What other crack is there?


 
Quiet in here tonight. Do I need caleath to start a fight? (-:


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> What other crack is there?


 
Unfortunately, I've had the misfortune of being exposed to Stumpy's. :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Unfortunately, I've had the misfortune of being exposed to Stumpy's. :msp_scared:


 
SSSHHHH, what happens in TN stays in TN, same with AR.:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hey I was in Arkansas I saw nothing. I'm sure nothing happened.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> hey I was in Arkansas I saw nothing. I'm sure nothing happened.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
What you saw appears to be my net worth. :bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Jerry? You about ready for the"Roper run off"? All 61 cc's of em'?
> :confident:


 
yeah. i'm really curious as to how the 0.375 does vs. the 0.325. course we'd have to have a baseline with both running 0.325 to really tell though. then we'll take on the stihls and huskys. man, they don't stand a chance. we may have to figure a way to tweak those reed valves though. just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah. i'm really curious as to how the 0.375 does vs. the 0.325. course we'd have to have a baseline with both running 0.325 to really tell though. then we'll take on the stihls and huskys. man, they don't stand a chance. we may have to figure a way to tweak those reed valves though. just sayin.


 
2 words Jerry... Carbon Fiber....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> 2 words Jerry... Carbon Fiber....:msp_sneaky:


 
What are we talking here a carbin fiber helment, to protest your head from all the flying #### at this GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What are we talking here a carbin fiber helment, to protest your head from all the flying #### at this GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
We can't wait that long... So we figured we'd start the flingin' early. There's gonna be a Roper/Craftsman showdown... 3.7/18's at high noon... (-:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> We can't wait that long... So we figured we'd start the flingin' early. There's gonna be a Roper/Craftsman showdown... 3.7/18's at high noon... (-:


 
 A real live showdown


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> A real live showdown


 
And with the 3.7's, it'll be in slow motion!!! So you won't miss anything!!!
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> And with the 3.7's, it'll be in slow motion!!! So you won't miss anything!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sweet


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> And with the 3.7's, it'll be in slow motion!!! So you won't miss anything!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
will be able to take a pause for the cause, help dan sharpen his chains, get a refreshment, catch up on everyone else, and even run a few races and when you come back you can catch the conclusion of the showdown.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> will be able to take a pause for the cause, help dan sharpen his chains, get a refreshment, catch up on everyone else, and even run a few races and when you come back you can catch the conclusion of the showdown.


 
:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got the 3.7 ready finally... Converted to .050 3/8" 20"B&C ... Now everything is plug and play with the Dolmar and husky... "Got lots of 72dl chains" Thanks to Jerry, I got a PDF of the operation manual. Lo and behold, the auto oiler was set tight closed. Not the easiest thing to locate behind the outboard clutch... Which was seriously stuck from sitting for years... I'll try to vid it this weekend... Surprisingly well built saw...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> We can't wait that long... So we figured we'd start the flingin' early. There's gonna be a Roper/Craftsman showdown... 3.7/18's at high noon... (-:


 
Sure hope it cools off buy then.:angry2::angry2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sure hope it cools off buy then.:angry2::angry2:


 
Me TOOOOO:angry2:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sure hope it cools off buy then.:angry2::angry2:


 
If not, you'll find me sitting in the lower trout pool just above the lake.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

we can cut wood in a swimming pool.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Got the 3.7 ready finally... Converted to .050 3/8" 20"B&C ... Now everything is plug and play with the Dolmar and husky... "Got lots of 72dl chains" Thanks to Jerry, I got a PDF of the operation manual. Lo and behold, the auto oiler was set tight closed. Not the easiest thing to locate behind the outboard clutch... Which was seriously stuck from sitting for years... I'll try to vid it this weekend... Surprisingly well built saw...


 
so i guess you got the clutch off? i'm guessing your manual oiler was working though. waiting for the vid and your opinion concerning the B&C change.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> so i guess you got the clutch off? i'm guessing your manual oiler was working though. waiting for the vid and your opinion concerning the B&C change.


 
This is what it looks like. Sorry about the bad pic. Didn't realize it was blurry till this morning. Haven't put it in a log yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and the 076 got it's big boy pants finally!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and the 076 got it's big boy pants finally!


 
Nice


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Nice


 
Weighed in at 35 pounds.... Wouldn't Saw Troll have a fit over that one??? 
:waaaht:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Weighed in at 35 pounds.... Wouldn't Saw Troll have a fit over that one???
> :waaaht:


 
Not bad really @ .315lbs/cc


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Not bad really @ .315lbs/cc


 
I'll hold on to that thought... Cause when we talk pounds per HP it don't look so good...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

both are lookin good. did you have a spanner wrench for the clutch or did you have to make one? was your old sprocket serviceable?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> both are lookin good. did you have a spanner wrench for the clutch or did you have to make one? was your old sprocket serviceable?


 
All the parts are in "like new" condition... I didn't have a spanner wrench, so I stuck 2 screw drivers in the holes, put a socket on the flywheel nut, put a long bolt between the screwdrivers and proceeded to beat the hell out of it... 
:hmm3grin2orange:
It had a .325 8 pin rim sprocket on it and was replaced with a 7 pin 3/8's.
And yes, the sprocket is in great shape...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> All the parts are in "like new" condition... I didn't have a spanner wrench, so I stuck 2 screw drivers in the holes, put a socket on the flywheel nut, put a long bolt between the screwdrivers and proceeded to beat the hell out of it...
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> It had a .325 8 pin rim sprocket on it and was replaced with a 7 pin 3/8's.


 
glad to hear you got it off. did you happen to time your cut before you changed it out? still curious as to what effect your changes have on the cutting. did you stay with a rim sprocket? i'm afraid with that 7 pin you may have to give me a head start on the showdown.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to hear you got it off. did you happen to time your cut before you changed it out? still curious as to what effect your changes have on the cutting. did you stay with a rim sprocket? i'm afraid with that 7 pin you may have to give me a head start on the showdown.


 
Yes, the 7 is a rim sprocket. The difference in circumference between the .325 8 and the .375 7 is negligible. I don't doubt it would cut faster with the .325, but my objective was to make it's bars and chains compatible with the myriad of 20" bars and chains I currently have hanging all over the shop... Now, for the race part... How bout an 8 pin running 3/8 low pro on a 16" bar?????:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, the 7 is a rim sprocket. The difference in circumference between the .325 8 and the .375 7 is negligible. I don't doubt it would cut faster with the .325, but my objective was to make it's bars and chains compatible with the myriad of 20" bars and chains I currently have hanging all over the shop... Now, for the race part... How bout an 8 pin running 3/8 low pro on a 16" bar?????:msp_sneaky:


 
i think you need to run a 28" bar and i'll run the 18"


----------



## Hedgerow

It's quiet in here... Too quiet...


----------



## atvguns

It was until you showed up


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> It was until you showed up


 
Ahh yes... An I-phone and a long drive home... (-:


----------



## wendell

Spread a little Southern Hospitality to those who were receptive in here tonight. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Spread a little Southern Hospitality to those who were receptive in here tonight. :msp_rolleyes:


 

It's been a slow day mr. Wendell. But all is well... The 076 is not only ready for the show, but I got 2 more power heads ready to be made into saws... Something tells me that's gonna be an expensive proposition... (-:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I hope the weatherman is write and this heat subsides.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope the weatherman is write and this heat subsides.


 
Looks like a small chance of rain tomorrow. It sure would be nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is lightning all around us We could us a couple inches over about 2days.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope the weatherman is write and this heat subsides.


 
We're fixin to get a couple days in the low 90s. That actually sounds good..... 

Next week don't look good though. :angry2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is lightning all around us We could us a couple inches over about 2days.


 
That's what she said:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> That's what she said:msp_w00t:


 well did you pull through


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> That's what she said:msp_w00t:


 
Stop bragging do0d. It aint all that and you know it.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> well did you pull through


 
I guess so:msp_unsure:



logging22 said:


> Stop bragging do0d. It aint all that and you know it.:msp_unsure:


 
Nope, it's a whole lot more.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I guess so:msp_unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's a whole lot more.


 
Your avatar pic says no way dood. I was there. It aint.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Your avatar pic says no way dood. I was there. It aint.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Hater


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hater


 
Not.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Not.


 
I'm tellin Mom


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm tellin Mom


 
You would. Tattle tale.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You would. Tattle tale.:msp_rolleyes:


 
Just wait till dad gits home & I tell him what you did to the prized goat:msp_ohmy:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just wait till dad gits home & I tell him what you did to the prized goat:msp_ohmy:


 
He wont believe you. I used your midget condoms. HA:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> He wont believe you. I used your midget condoms. HA:msp_w00t:


 
The sheep skin ones???:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> The sheep skin ones???:msp_w00t:


 
No. Couldnt find them. These said "goodyear" on them. I dont know.:smile2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> No. Couldnt find them. These said "goodyear" on them. I dont know.:smile2:


 
Those were the speed rated ones fer the quickies


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> Those were the speed rated ones fer the quickies


 
or the mud terrains for rough conditions?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite update, I worked on it yesterday still waiting on some parts. I took the clutch and drum off yesterday, the reason the chain turned all the time was the drum was the wrong one and locked to the clutch. Now I'm waiting on a new drum.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

well, there ya go. got pix?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> well, there ya go. got pix?


 
No I was waiting till I got it back together.


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> or the mud terrains for rough conditions?


 
That comment just drew a mental picture.... It weren't pretty.... 
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Echo Kid

*I'm back*

Whats goin on guys. bin a long time


----------



## Hedgerow

Echo Kid said:


> Whats goin on guys. bin a long time


 
Bout time you got back in here!!! We'll have to stop bashing Echo's now...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawnami

Echo Kid said:


> Whats goin on guys. bin a long time


 
Good to hear from you---FINALLY! Got lots and lots of Echo literature the other day.
Been sweatin over this heap all day.:msp_rolleyes:

View attachment 192427
View attachment 192428


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is that your new GTG ride?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a NICE ride.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that your new GTG ride?:hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe------- if I fire up the rescue saw and cut out the back and top.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That would be a real waste.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey ,Wolfcsm,


Hows things ? Hope all is well.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Good to hear from you---FINALLY! Got lots and lots of Echo literature the other day.
> Been sweatin over this heap all day.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> No sense in you sweating over that old bolt bucket any more. I'll come up there & take it off your hands for ya... just to help you out, of course!


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> sawnami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you---FINALLY! Got lots and lots of Echo literature the other day.
> Been sweatin over this heap all day.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> No sense in you sweating over that old bolt bucket any more. I'll come up there & take it off your hands for ya... just to help you out, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a true friend willing to help out. I'll let the owner know. He might as well. He's left it with us for around 6 months now. Knowing him, he's probably forgotten about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a nice one for the GTG this morning. Go to you tube under HedgerowMo and the vids should be there. I'd post here, but it's a painful process... I'm gonna have Sawnami show me how to really use this thing sometime... (-:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Got a nice one for the GTG this morning. Go to you tube under HedgerowMo and the vids should be there. I'd post here, but it's a painful process... I'm gonna have Sawnami show me how to really use this thing sometime... (-:
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5ot-hRehLUI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Try this.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What is up with the narrow videos?


----------



## Hedgerow

It's the way I have to hold the camera when I'm operating something. If I'm just shooting, I hold it sideways...


----------



## john taliaferro

TRIPOD cause screwed up videos will not do


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> TRIPOD cause screwed up videos will not do


 
I will NEVER EVER, carry a tripod on the tractor with me!!! Saw? Yes... Chain? Yes... I-phone? Yes... I'll just make sure I hold it right for ya next time. (-:


----------



## Hedgerow

You gotta admit, that 7900 is a cutting machine!!! But it still ain't quite as fast as the stumpbroke saw... (-;


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Are U using the same size bar and chain? Oh by the way if they have a 7900 build off Stumpy is using my makita 7901.:wink2:otstir:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kenneth your PM box is full, here is the answer.

He has no idea just wanting all he can get for it. Supposed to run I'll have him bring it over one of these days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You gotta admit, that 7900 is a cutting machine!!! But it still ain't quite as fast as the stumpbroke saw... (-;


 
I like it, one of these days I'll come across one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Kenneth your PM box is full, here is the answer.
> 
> He has no idea just wanting all he can get for it. Supposed to run I'll have him bring it over one of these days.


 
Made some space.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are U using the same size bar and chain? Oh by the way if they have a 7900 build off Stumpy is using my makita 7901.:wink2:otstir:


 
With 20" bars... Now, 28's??? That would be a toss up... The 7900 in the vid was wearing a 24"... You gotta let me run that 7901 at the GTG!!! It's gonna be a beast!!! Just wait!!! (-:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is there a build off for 7900 that stumpy and I are missing out on?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is there a build off for 7900 that stumpy and I are missing out on?


 
Isn't Eric Copsey having a build off? I guess I haven't been keeping up very well? Maybe the heat has boiled my brain...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Isn't Eric Copsey having a build off? I guess I haven't been keeping up very well? Maybe the heat has boiled my brain...


 Just wait till next week the heat will for sure get your brain then


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Have you guys seen Mr Bow Saw's 066?

Link


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Have you guys seen Mr Bow Saw's 066?
> 
> Link



Thanks for the link. I think it should of had a triple deuce instead of the double pumper since it has three bars I did like the rain flap for the exhaust though


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Isn't Eric Copsey having a build off? I guess I haven't been keeping up very well? Maybe the heat has boiled my brain...


 
There was talk of one but I never saw a thread started.


----------



## Locust Cutter

*G2g*

Hello all,
been busy as hell w/the kids and work, (Damn Air Force,...) LMAO It occurred to me the other day that we need to have an informal G2G or "Party" at my place sometime between now-Feb,.... I have 5 decent sized (2'+ prior to the root flare) piss elms that I need to remove from around the house so I can plant some Pin Oaks and other good hard wood trees. NOW, one might take this as a shameless ploy to get other people over to provide assistance, drink beer, and make A LOT of noise with them chainsaw type DEE-vices,... And one might be right!

Seriously though, it's nothing I can't handle easily, BUT, IF anyone is interested, the vast majority of the wood will be fashioned into a bonfire pile and lit ablaze. Then all takers would have to come back and help me light it up and consume various types of malted and grain-derived beverages! It will be awhile from time of cutting to the fire as their partially green currently, but with as many BIG saws as there are in the group, it could be a lot of fun making big piles of Softwood Chips!!! I've got a spare bed room and just a tick under five acres that a person could camp on should they be so inclined,.... Any takers? :confused2:opcorn::confused2:


----------



## logging22

Sorry, you said something about ticks. Im out.


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Sorry, you said something about ticks. Im out.


 
Not "Ticks",... "Just a Tick":msp_tongue:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

If there is just one how big of a tick is it


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Not "Ticks",... "Just a Tick":msp_tongue:


 
One is too many.:msp_w00t:


































Just kidding mang. I would love to come over there and wack a few of your elms and drink some beer. Keep us in mind with a date eh??:help:


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> If there is just one how big of a tick is it


 
He's a plumb Biggun:censored: Might take up half the hollar!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

if we can get enough people maybe we can go kill it and roast it over the bonfire
nothing as good as fried tick:msp_biggrin:

oh yeah count me in


----------



## RVALUE

Whatever makes you tick.


----------



## Locust Cutter

View attachment 192564
View attachment 192565
View attachment 192566
View attachment 192567
View attachment 192568
So I guess I'm not so great at uploading pictures, so that they'll load anyway,... If someone can do it for me or tell me how to, I'd be grateful! In the first pic of the trucks and trees, only the first 2 or 3 trees will come out (L-R).


----------



## Locust Cutter

View attachment 192575
View attachment 192577


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Give us a date. Now where in eastern Ks is Udall. I live about 20 minutes west of KC


----------



## Locust Cutter

Udall is about 24 miles South of Wichita off of K15 highway, when your headed from Derby/Mulvane to Winfield KS. 
MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map [/URL] I know that Jimbojango is just south of me a ways,...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Udall is about 24 miles South of Wichita off of K15 highway, when your headed from Derby/Mulvane to Winfield KS.
> MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map [/URL] I know that Jimbojango is just south of me a ways,...


 
That is, indeed, the middle of nowhere... But I'd probably be persuaded to hack a few Elms.  It'd make a nice road trip... Set a date... Just shy away from Sept. / Oct.


----------



## Hedgerow

This one was a dandy, but not sure if it would make a good GTG log. Look at all the imperfections in the trunk.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> This one was a dandy, but not sure if it would make a good GTG log. Look at all the imperfections in the trunk.


 
WoW! That's a heavy @$$ tree there! I've cut some around that size and larger and they can be a workout, especially if you don't have a tractor handy. That's why I love having a spare 20" bar for the MS660. It flat hauls through the hedge. There is a lot of heat in that log section.:msp_w00t:

How about the 7th/8th of Jan? I don't want to miss any good days of Upland Game/Deer season locally (as I missed all of it last year) or ask anyone else to,... That would be after Christmas and New Year's and hopefully clear of any other holidays or whatnot.
-Bryan


----------



## Hedgerow

Son of a &!#(%!!!!
You all will see me at the GTG...
I'll be the one that looks like bacon....:help:


----------



## sunfish

Matt, you folks west of Springfield have been gettin killed lately. 

99 is the hottest we've seen here (80 mile east of SF) so far. But will likely go higher this week. 

Can't remember a stretch like this, EVER.:angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, you folks west of Springfield have been gettin killed lately.
> 
> 99 is the hottest we've seen here (80 mile east of SF) so far. But will likely go higher this week.
> 
> Can't remember a stretch like this, EVER.:angry2:


 
Haven't heard from Indian Springs in a while... I hope he didn't just spontaneously combust...
I cut a few trees Saturday, and just pulled the tops out into the open... Probably 1/3 cut time and 2/3 tractor time, and was totally spent by 12:30... But the funny thing is, every day I work in this crap, I last a little bit longer. We'll all be gettin used to it by the time it turns off cold...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Haven't heard from Indian Springs in a while... I hope he didn't just spontaneously combust...
> I cut a few trees Saturday, and just pulled the tops out into the open... Probably 1/3 cut time and 2/3 tractor time, and was totally spent by 12:30... But the funny thing is, every day I work in this crap, I last a little bit longer. We'll all be gettin used to it by the time it turns off cold...


 
I hope Indiansprings is OK. He was on here every day up until a week or so ago?

What is bad, is to get used to working in an air conditioned shop every day. But I wouldn't trade it.:msp_biggrin:

Ya'll be careful out there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> WoW! That's a heavy @$$ tree there! I've cut some around that size and larger and they can be a workout, especially if you don't have a tractor handy. That's why I love having a spare 20" bar for the MS660. It flat hauls through the hedge. There is a lot of heat in that log section.:msp_w00t:
> 
> How about the 7th/8th of Jan? I don't want to miss any good days of Upland Game/Deer season locally (as I missed all of it last year) or ask anyone else to,... That would be after Christmas and New Year's and hopefully clear of any other holidays or whatnot.
> -Bryan


 
Sounds like a good time of year for a day of cutting...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sounds like a good time of year for a day of cutting...


 
Sounds like a plan. hope the snows not blowing then.


----------



## wendell

Sent some more gifts to willing participants. Don't be afraid to send some back now, ya hear? :msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> Sent some more gifts to willing participants. Don't be afraid to send some back now, ya hear? :msp_tongue:


 
ok


----------



## john taliaferro

logging22 said:


> ok


 ok let me know bout the shipping ok ok


----------



## sawnami

Anybody want some take-off tow loops? Got a bunch at work that will hit the iron pile soon. I can bring some to the GTG or anyone close can come by the shop.They could be handy for trailer tie down anchors. 

View attachment 192742


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Anybody want some take-off tow loops? Got a bunch at work that will hit the iron pile soon. I can bring some to the GTG or anyone close can come by the shop.They could be handy for trailer tie down anchors.
> 
> View attachment 192742


 
Yep I got a trailer that need a few.


----------



## wendell

I'm building a trailer and could use several also.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I got a trailer that need a few.


 
You've got 'em. Just let me know how many. Only got about 40 at this time I think that they are powder coated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

4 for sure but if there are extras, I'd take 8. Thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> You've got 'em. Just let me know how many. Only got about 40 at this time I think that they are powder coated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
4 will do nicely thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> You've got 'em. Just let me know how many. Only got about 40 at this time I think that they are powder coated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
If ya could, hold 8 for me also. You needing to get em out of the shop quick?


----------



## Hedgerow

3 useable 076 power-heads just walked through my garage door this week. The idea is to make 1 useable saw out of the 3... Eric? Stephen? I may have some questions... 
Like, "Just how big of a pain is converting a cut off saw into a chain saw? And what is the exactly is the purpose of this regulator? Why was it designed this way?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> 3 useable 076 power-heads just walked through my garage door this week. The idea is to make 1 useable saw out of the 3... Eric? Stephen? I may have some questions...
> Like, "Just how big of a pain is converting a cut off saw into a chain saw? And what is the exactly is the purpose of this regulator? Why was it designed this way?


 
I don't know anything about converting one but have read a bunch of the parts interchange.

I think the thing is the trigger, or module for the coil there was like three different kinds on the 076. Member and sponsor Nicol (spelling) or something like that done a thread about it a while back.


----------



## Hedgerow

Thanks Stephen... I'll start my homework now. Maybe I'll have something operable by October...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks Stephen... I'll start my homework now. Maybe I'll have something operable by October...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'm busy today but I'll hunt that thread tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm busy today but I'll hunt that thread tonight.


 
Found one so far... I may have to buy a NOS case for this project. :msp_scared: If I go that far, the jug may have to visit Stumpy the Dremel master... I don't know what I'll do yet...:confused2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Found one so far... I may have to buy a NOS case for this project. :msp_scared: If I go that far, the jug may have to visit Stumpy the Dremel master... I don't know what I'll do yet...:confused2:


 
Now that the Homelite is done, I might start on my 076. Are you going to have any left over parts? If so holler at me, I'll get a list together.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that the Homelite is done, I might start on my 076. Are you going to have any left over parts? If so holler at me, I'll get a list together.


 
I'll have parts. Hopefully there will be something you need in them. Just let me know. I seem to be P&C rich, but useable case poor...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I got a trailer that need a few.


 
Id there are any left, I'd take one or two,... They'd be handy to in the toolbox.


----------



## Hedgerow

This is gettin' serious... Even the bugs aren't flying around right now. Any pollinating corn is "Officially" toast...
:sweat3:
I hate the weather man...


----------



## Echo Kid

it was 112 here in tonganoxie ks HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john taliaferro

If you run it on a mill you dont need to even mess with the oiler just run aux oiler . not real shure but i think they were goverened way down by the coil.


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> If you run it on a mill you dont need to even mess with the oiler just run aux oiler . not real shure but i think they were goverened way down by the coil.


 
Yeah, I've heard of guys doing that, but I think this may end up being a ground up restoration project... The governing on that model actually comes from the carb from what I've read. Should be easily fixed though. I hope... (-:


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> 4 for sure but if there are extras, I'd take 8. Thanks.


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> 4 will do nicely thanks.


 


Hedgerow said:


> If ya could, hold 8 for me also. You needing to get em out of the shop quick?


 


Locust Cutter said:


> Id there are any left, I'd take one or two,... They'd be handy to in the toolbox.


 
Plus Kenneth

My timing was off. They made a scrap run today I found a dozen that they missed though. They should be piling up again soon unless they change how they are building them. I put the attaching bolts with them in case anyone can use them.


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> If you run it on a mill you dont need to even mess with the oiler just run aux oiler . not real shure but i think they were goverened way down by the coil.


 
Upon further investigation, you are correct. Some of them were governed to 9200 rpm's via ignition! I have one of those! the other 2 are different. Talk about a Frankensaw!!! Seems like the folks at Stihl just had a big bin of parts and just threw em' together however they felt like that day...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Evening Bump...


----------



## john taliaferro

9200 aint shabby what do they normally turn ? what happened to the holly stump had that would fix the carb .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> 9200 aint shabby what do they normally turn ? what happened to the holly stump had that would fix the carb .


 
They'll run 11,000 and more according to a thread I was reading yesterday. :msp_confused:


----------



## john taliaferro

neaver put a tack on my 51 but that makes me want a p/c and make it a 76 . I think there the same carb ? ran it on mill for a time sweet old saw .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> neaver put a tack on my 51 but that makes me want a p/c and make it a 76 . I think there the same carb ? ran it on mill for a time sweet old saw .


 
I might could help you out if the stroke and wrist pin are the same.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I might could help you out if the stroke and wrist pin are the same.


 
Accordimg to acres they share the same 42mm stroke. Not sure about the pin size.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Accordimg to acres they share the same 42mm stroke. Not sure about the pin size.


 
Hmmm... Well? I'll have a bunch of parts within a week. Might make John t a good milling saw!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

hey stumpy your buddy at hawkins hooked me up with a 038 super for cheap! and it runs but needs a wrap handle anyone out there got one laying around


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey stumpy your buddy at hawkins hooked me up with a 038 super for cheap! and it runs but needs a wrap handle anyone out there got one laying around


 
Sweet, was it in the junk room??? How much did ya give fer it??


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

kind of it was laying on the floor and he wanted it out of the way. You know i cant tell you that i might try to sell it to you after you get over this husky phase you are in:msp_w00t:
50.00 didnt think that was too bad


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> kind of it was laying on the floor and he wanted it out of the way. You know i cant tell you that i might try to sell it to you after you get over this husky phase you are in:msp_w00t:
> 50.00 didnt think that was too bad


 
Not bad on the saw. 

Husky's aren't a phase, they're a lifestyle:tongue2:


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... Well? I'll have a bunch of parts within a week. Might make John t a good milling saw!


 Stump all ready did and i haven't had time to run it yet, but guss i can make another mill got a 36'' bar doing nothing and the 51 sounds good . never heard a 76 the more i think i belive the mufflers different . where you get the old parts


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> Stump all ready did and i haven't had time to run it yet, but guss i can make another mill got a 36'' bar doing nothing and the 51 sounds good . never heard a 76 the more i think i belive the mufflers different . where you get the old parts


 
You haven't milled with the 088 yet:msp_scared: Yer killin me man, I want to know how it does on the mill.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Not bad on the saw.
> 
> Husky's aren't a phase, they're a lifestyle:tongue2:


 
Anything swedish. :yoyo:


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey stumpy your buddy at hawkins hooked me up with a 038 super for cheap! and it runs but needs a wrap handle anyone out there got one laying around


 
A wrap handle for a 038? You are plumb crazy!


----------



## john taliaferro

Got to work had an employe took off to get married , nick has been on a drive about ,knoxvill , Milwaukee , we got fair to work tell 10 got off tonight goes threw sun . if i fired up that 88 at 10:00 i would be in trouble.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> neaver put a tack on my 51 but that makes me want a p/c and make it a 76 . I think there the same carb ? ran it on mill for a time sweet old saw .


 


Hedgerow said:


> I might could help you out if the stroke and wrist pin are the same.


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Accordimg to acres they share the same 42mm stroke. Not sure about the pin size.


 
You guys leave that cool old 051 stock. I want it factory stock when I inherate that saw. :hmm3grin2orange:



wendell said:


> A wrap handle for a 038? You are plumb crazy!


 
I think he is talking half wrap?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have hunted a full wrap for the 038 Super and Mags for years no luck yet. Every once in a while one comes up on ebay but bring big money.

Looks like half wraps are around $30 on ebay, and there are no full wraps.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I haven't seen Dan around in a while, hope he is ok and kicking. 

I'm not sure there is enough time before the GTG to get all these saws going. If I leave the saws at home none of them can get beat by Stump's saws. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## john taliaferro

OK ,i thought bout it last night and decided to leave the 51 just like it is . I can beeeet collector stock .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Stump all ready did and i haven't had time to run it yet, but guss i can make another mill got a 36'' bar doing nothing and the 51 sounds good . never heard a 76 the more i think i belive the mufflers different . where you get the old parts


 
Cut off saws. I inherited 3 of them in various states of dis-repair of course...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Plus Kenneth
> 
> My timing was off. They made a scrap run today I found a dozen that they missed though. They should be piling up again soon unless they change how they are building them. I put the attaching bolts with them in case anyone can use them.


 
like to have 4 of them when the pile is restored. thanks steve


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't seen Dan around in a while, hope he is ok and kicking.
> 
> I'm not sure there is enough time before the GTG to get all these saws going. If I leave the saws at home none of them can get beat by Stump's saws. :msp_biggrin:


 
I got a bunch of saws I want to build before the GTG too. 
This ought to be a interesting GTG if all these saws everybody is puttin together make it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I got a bunch of saws I want to build before the GTG too.
> This ought to be a interesting GTG if all these saws everybody is puttin together make it. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I think I picked the worst saw on the planet to make a project out of... I'm keeping the the high top air cleaner on the 076 though... I kinda like it... Reminds me of a Husky...


----------



## RVALUE

I be kicking. I am just not sure what. 

I happen to be at the GTG site today, Lots to do. Think I'll take a nap. 

It'll take a few minutes to move the Sawing area to an appropriate place. 

Keep me informed via PM's of any important facts, as I may miss it on the thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dan is busy kicking butt... :msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I got a bunch of saws I want to build before the GTG too.
> This ought to be a interesting GTG if all these saws everybody is puttin together make it. :msp_thumbsup:


 
Yes it should be a great time just like they all are. I am waiting in antisapation(spelling) on a saw I bought last week. Hope it gets here this week. Its a big yellow saw.


----------



## RVALUE

I found air mattresses at Wal Mart for $ 8.88 each. lol What an idea!


----------



## RVALUE

Of course a mattress can't compete with a cabelas chair........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Great idea so you are giving Me the master bedroom. :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Great idea so you are giving Me the master bedroom. :hmm3grin2orange: Thanks.


 
I thought I was getting the master bedroom.  :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I think stumpy knows how to get it all to himself.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think I will stick with the cabela's chair.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went Pawn shopping today, came home with a good running Homelite XL12 and a Poulan Pro 335. The 335 has a bent L screw and carb threads are gone so it needs at least a carb.




Poulan 335 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Poulan 335 by supercabs78, on Flickr




XL 12 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I know the chain is loose. :hmm3grin2orange:




XL 12 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That was a nice outing.


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> like to have 4 of them when the pile is restored. thanks steve



Got you on my list, Jerry. Just got notice that we received 400 accessory items to install on vehicles being shipped to us. There surely have to be a few tow loop upgrades in the bunch.:msp_unsure:



stumpyshusky said:


> I got a bunch of saws I want to build before the GTG too.
> This ought to be a interesting GTG if all these saws everybody is puttin together make it. :msp_thumbsup:



I've been tripping over saws in my work area while trying to tinker on our bikes. I think the saws are trying to tell me something. :biggrin: I just hope I have some of them just burning gas by then.


----------



## john taliaferro

Mine aut to be burning gas wed


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice going stephen. got em for good prices? were you able to talk em down any?

steve, preciate it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice going stephen. got em for good prices? were you able to talk em down any?
> 
> steve, preciate it


 
No they both were in there non running pile at $135 and wouldn't come down any. That shop usually comes down a little if I push them a little.

The Homelite only need carb adjusted and the Poulan needs a carb.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that's the price for both? good on ya.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> No they both were in there non running pile at $135 and wouldn't come down any. That shop usually comes down a little if I push them a little.
> 
> The Homelite only need carb adjusted and the Poulan needs a carb.


 
A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 
i assume you're talkin bout a stihl dealer?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i assume you're talkin bout a stihl dealer?


 
Yes... He's a Stihl head of the worst sort... But, I'm going to look at a big Poulan he's got.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 
Keep an eye open for anything "big" for me (100cc+) I'm just starting on collecting and the big ones are calling my name... brands/age doesn't matter
Thanks sir.

Looking fwd to meeting ya'll soon... even stumpy....


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 Wishfull thinkin I know but try and find me a 242
We be BFF...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... He's a Stihl head of the worst sort... But, I'm going to look at a big Poulan he's got.


 
okay. i'm looking to upsize my saw-size average. looking for a 70cc+ poulan, homie, or oly. also, need some 18", 20", 22", and 24" bars (mostly for my olys). needs chain for my craftsman (0.325) and 14" b&c for my poland 2000 (0.05 gauge, 0.375 pitch) and a chain for my steal 009 (14"). 
don't need much but ALWAYS in the market for deals.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's the price for both? good on ya.


 Yep for both.



Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 
I looking for anything with a cool factor, I trust your judgement.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep for both.
> 
> 
> 
> I looking for anything with a cool factor, I trust your judgement.




Now that could be dangerous!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Man... Been trying to dole out some rep today, and it keeps telling me I need to spread it around... :bang:


----------



## devonhubb

Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 

I may be interested in the lightning if it is not too much trouble.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Now that could be dangerous!!!


 
:msp_biggrin: You know something like, the rotary :msp_scared: or the twin cylinder :msp_scared: saws that were at my GTG. 

If I'm dreaming I'm dreaming big.

Really, just holler if you find something cool you don't snag for yourself.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> :msp_biggrin: You know something like, the rotary :msp_scared: or the twin cylinder :msp_scared: saws that were at my GTG.
> 
> If I'm dreaming I'm dreaming big.
> 
> Really, just holler if you find something cool you don't snag for yourself.


 
Ok, I got you on speed dial...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> Keep an eye open for anything "big" for me (100cc+) I'm just starting on collecting and the big ones are calling my name... brands/age doesn't matter
> Thanks sir.
> 
> Looking fwd to meeting ya'll soon... even stumpy....


 
I aint got nuttin that big, but I do have sumthin orange that's 71cc, .090" domed piston, dual ported muffler, & pulls like there's no tomarrow.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I aint got nuttin that big, but I do have sumthin orange that's 71cc, .090" domed piston, dual ported muffler, & pulls like there's no tomarrow.:msp_w00t:


 
You get the 460 done???!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> You get the 460 done???!!!


 
No thats 77cc I think. J.W. & I haven't met up yet to git me the 460. 

The saw I was talkin about was one I built fer sumbody on here. Just got it done this mornin, and I think it's my strongest Stumpbroke 372 yet. I'll put a tank or two through it to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Hedgerow

OOHHHHH!!!! You're talkin about that red saw???:hmm3grin2orange:

Wait a minute... What the heck am I talkin' about???
372's aint red.... :taped:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> OOHHHHH!!!! You're talkin about that red saw???:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wait a minute... What the heck am I talkin' about???
> 372's aint red.... :taped:


 
Yup it's orange. & it's not fer Sunfish, his is in line after I git the 576 back together. I sure hope it makes it to the GTG, I'd like to see how it fairs agianst yer 372.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Yup it's orange. & it's not fer Sunfish, his is in line after I git the 576 back together. I sure hope it makes it to the GTG, I'd like to see how it fairs agianst yer 372.


 
Nothing fares well against that saw. What it can't beat in a race, it eats...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Nothing fares well against that saw. What it can't beat in a race, it eats...


 
Well, It better pack a lunch.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Yup it's orange. & it's not fer Sunfish, his is in line after I git the 576 back together. I sure hope it makes it to the GTG, I'd like to see how it fairs agianst yer 372.


 
I got all excited there, fer a minute, you talkin about strongest yet and built fer somebody on here. 
And stuff...:msp_unsure:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 
I'd take an old used 346xp :msp_biggrin:

Or a nice clean Pouland 245A. Was my first saw and wish now I still had it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I got all excited there, fer a minute, you talkin about strongest yet and built fer somebody on here.
> And stuff...:msp_unsure:


 
Sorry buddy, yers is still in pieces, lots of peices


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpy you might want to bring a trailer so you can haul back all the "to be worked on" saws...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I'd take an old used 346xp :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Or a nice clean Pouland 245A. Was my first saw and wish now I still had it.


 
I know a shop that used to have one of them I'll check and see if he still has it.

Edit: on the 245.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> Stumpy you might want to bring a trailer so you can haul back all the "to be worked on" saws...


 
It would be nice to have enough saws lined up to build to last all winter:cool2:. The shop git's real slow.


----------



## atvguns

Howdy All


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> A local dealer in Carthage is changing hands in the next couple weeks. The fella said I was welcome to go through the back room... Anyone looking for anything in particular. I can peep for others as well... I do know he has an 008 and a lightning back there...


 Is your PM Box full yet I am afraid I may be to late.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry buddy, yers is still in pieces, lots of peices


Really good pieces though! :msp_smile:



Work Saw Collector said:


> I know a shop that used to have one of them I'll check and see if he still has it.
> 
> Edit: on the 245.


I'm interested, if it's cheap.:msp_smile:



atvguns said:


> Howdy All


Hey man, bit cooler lately, eh?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedge, see if he's got any husky stuff.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> OOHHHHH!!!! You're talkin about that red saw???:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wait a minute... What the heck am I talkin' about???
> 372's aint red.... :taped:


 
The 'red saw' is top secret and you're not supposed to know about the 'orange' one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hey man, bit cooler lately, eh?[/QUOTE]

Ya just hope it last for atleast a week or two


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Hey man, bit cooler lately, eh?



Ya just hope it last for atleast a week or two[/QUOTE]

I will second that.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry buddy, yers is still in pieces, lots of peices


 
I knew it couldn't be done this soon, but still got a little flutter...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Nothing fares well against that saw. What it can't beat in a race, it eats...


 
I know someone who may be bringing one that will fare just fine. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

stumpyshusky said:


> Hedge, see if he's got any husky stuff.



you mean people keep parts off those i always thought they were a use once then dispose like toilet paper:msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I know someone who may be bringing one that will fare just fine. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Who built the one you got?? I can't remember:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you mean people keep parts off those i always thought they were a use once then dispose like toilet paper:msp_smile:


 
Maybee so, but If they last you a lifetime they never see the junk pile:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Who built the one you got?? I can't remember:bang:


 
mdavlee


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Well, It better pack a lunch.:msp_biggrin:


 

You been holdin' out on me bro'... (-:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like Stumpy's saw building is evolving.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like Stumpy's saw building is evolving.


 
Pretty sure that is the only direction it could take. 




Sorry, Stump, I tried not to but he left the door so wide open. :biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> You been holdin' out on me bro'... (-:


 Nah, Just tryin different things. Not sure how they would work out, but so far I'm wishin I would have had this saw fer the build off.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like Stumpy's saw building is evolving.


 
I think yer right. I can walk on my hind legs now:msp_biggrin:



wendell said:


> Pretty sure that is the only direction it could take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Stump, I tried not to but he left the door so wide open. :biggrin:


 
Don't worry, if you guys didn't smack me around I would think you didn't like me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> I think yer right. I can walk on my hind legs now:msp_biggrin:.




So how tall are you now. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Boys,


----------



## RVALUE

Who among us are the Friday noonish arrivals?


And who among us are the Saturday complainers?


----------



## sunfish

Friday afternoonish for me and lookin forward to it... I still don't know how long the drive is.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Who among us are the Friday noonish arrivals?
> 
> 
> And who among us are the Saturday complainers?


 
Mark me down as a Friday arrival.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll be there Fri afternoon also:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Friday afternoonish for me and lookin forward to it... I still don't know how long the drive is.


 
I'll be bringin' down an assortment of logs. Should be Hedge, Hackberry, Elm, and Locust... Dan said he needed logs in the 12 inch range, so I'll keep it close to that. Don, don't let me forget to lop a few samples off of them for your super split!!! I'll post pics of the saws I found at the dealer on Monday when I get where there's some band width...


----------



## wendell

It's 9 hours for me to get to wherever it was I got gas and then however far it is from there so I will be a Friday evening arrival. :wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Ugh... It's hot... Gettin tired of it... Got two trees cut this morning and thought I was gonna puke just getting that done... Anyone else been cutting much? I feel guilty sitting in the air cond..


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh... It's hot... Gettin tired of it... Got two trees cut this morning and thought I was gonna puke just getting that done... Anyone else been cutting much? I feel guilty sitting in the air cond..


 
Just be thankfull you got AC to sit in:frown:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Just be thankfull you got AC to sit in:frown:



Stump man, you need to get ya some AC! :msp_ohmy:



Hedge, I'll bring the Super Split. And all my saws!


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Just be thankfull you got AC to sit in:frown:


 
C'mon over stump! I gotta pool too! Bring the wife and kids and a saw or two so you can call it a business trip... I'll cook ya a steak...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> C'mon over stump! I gotta pool too! Bring the wife and kids and a saw or two so you can call it a business trip... I'll cook ya a steak...


 
Pool, AC, saws & steak. If it weren't so far I'd be there buddy. We's fixin to go to the river & do sum coolin down.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Pool, AC, saws & steak. If it weren't so far I'd be there buddy. We's fixin to go to the river & do sum coolin down.


 
The river should feel good bout now... One of these days you need to git yer butt over and we'll send the women off to the mall and I'll show you around these parts.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I feel guilty sitting in the air cond..


 
I feel comfortable. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> The river should feel good bout now... One of these days you need to git yer butt over and we'll send the women off to the mall and I'll show you around these parts.


 
Sounds like fun


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Pool, AC, saws & steak. If it weren't so far I'd be there buddy. We's fixin to go to the river & do sum coolin down.


 
Tubing (Spelling?) sounds like fun, and always lots to look at.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Sounds like fun


 
The locals are a bunch of lookie loues. :eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I feel comfortable. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I remember life up north... When it hit 95 degrees, you'd think everyone was gonna die... We just got through possibly the hottest week I've ever experienced in my life. I don't think Wisconsin has been immune to the heat this year have they? What's the high supposed to be up there today W???


----------



## wendell

It has cooled off here and was supposed to be about 90 today but very humid. Fortunately, the humidity doesn't feel as bad as they predicted.


----------



## RVALUE

Making a mad dash to the site tomorrow.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I remember life up north... When it hit 95 degrees, you'd think everyone was gonna die... We just got through possibly the hottest week I've ever experienced in my life. I don't think Wisconsin has been immune to the heat this year have they? What's the high supposed to be up there today W???


 
I've lived here in Missouri for 21 years and the last 3 weeks has been the longest, hottest, most uncomfortable spell I've ever been through. And we haven't been quite as hot as you folks to the west. And the humidity was 82% today. WTF :msp_w00t:

And I'm originally from Florida!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I've lived here in Missouri for 21 years and the last 3 weeks as been the longest, hottest, most uncomfortable spell I've ever been through. And we haven't been quite as hot as you folks to the west. And the humidity was 82% today. WTF :msp_w00t:
> 
> And I'm originally from Florida!


 
I spent a few hours at the river today to cool off. :cool2:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

sitting in my chair it is a balmy 71 degrees


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> sitting in my chair it is a balmy 71 degrees


 
I can hear the thunder off to the west:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

YES but that mean i going to have to mow the yard again and i just about had it killed off:msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Making a mad dash to the site tomorrow.


 

I'm just countin the days till October... Gonna go out early tomorrow morning and attack a big Hackberry that blew down last year... I'll get a pic of the trunk... It's impressive...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hope there's gonna be some big wood there. 
Does anybody have a metal detector:biggrin:


----------



## john taliaferro

I think Dan got one after Work saw collectors gtg . Stump we sending you a storm ,better dig out the blanket tonight . I only 89 in springfield


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> I think Dan got one after Work saw collectors gtg . Stump we sending you a storm ,better dig out the blanket tonight . I only 89 in springfield


 
I hope so. We musta caught the edge of the storm or the real one aint here yet. Pnly stormed fer about 15 mon here.


----------



## john taliaferro

Headed to Less , lt rain now and 87 gonna be nice this comming week. Stump you still need to borrow a 28'' b/c


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> Headed to Less , lt rain now and 87 gonna be nice this comming week. Stump you still need to borrow a 28'' b/c


 
Yes, if you don't mind What guage is the bar ??. Wish I would have thought of it last weekend when I went to Branson. coulda stoped by & got it.
I also still need to git the saw from J.W.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Hope there's gonna be some big wood there.
> Does anybody have a metal detector:biggrin:


 I think Dan has a saw that can sniff that stuff out pretty good


----------



## john taliaferro

Stump i don't remember ill look in the morning . night


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> I've lived here in Missouri for 21 years and the last 3 weeks has been the longest, hottest, most uncomfortable spell I've ever been through. And we haven't been quite as hot as you folks to the west. And the humidity was 82% today. WTF :msp_w00t:
> 
> And I'm originally from Florida!


 
10% of that was cause I was sweeting so bad from working cattle for 3 hrs this morning and spending the rest of the day chasing hogs around at the county Fair


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> 10% of that was cause I was sweeting so bad from working cattle for 3 hrs this morning and spending the rest of the day chasing hogs around at the county Fair


 
I call BS on the hoggs. All I seen was yer girls herdin them around:biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I call BS on the hoggs. All I seen was yer girls herdin them around:biggrin:


 They were just playing ringman all the real work was behind the scenes


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> They were just playing ringman all the real work was behind the scenes


 
Beleive me buddy I know:msp_tongue:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Who among us are the Friday noonish arrivals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who among us are the Saturday complainers?



I'll be one of the Friday group also.



Hedgerow said:


> Ugh... It's hot... Gettin tired of it... Got two trees cut this morning and thought I was gonna puke just getting that done... Anyone else been cutting much? I feel guilty sitting in the air cond..



I almost puked reading your post.:confusedn: I don't know how you guys hang in there to cut wood in these temperatures.

I've got an idea. We could have a log rolling contest in Dan's lake. I'll keep score.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will help be one of the judges.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> I'll be one of the Friday group also.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost puked reading your post.:confusedn: I don't know how you guys hang in there to cut wood in these temperatures.
> 
> I've got an idea. We could have a log rolling contest in Dan's lake. I'll keep score.:msp_rolleyes:


 


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will help be one of the judges.


 
I won't argue Stump is a better "Log" roller than me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump I finally found a saw I want broke, I am gathering parts for it now. We will call it the "Green 346 killer", its 54 cc I think. I will pass it off to you at Dan's GTG, after dark so knowone will see me with a green saw. 

It will need a little tag on the top cover saying Stumpbroke 346 KILLER.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I finally found a saw I want broke, I am gathering parts for it now. We will call it the "Green 346 killer", its 54 cc I think. I will pass it off to you at Dan's GTG, after dark so knowone will see me with a green saw.
> 
> It will need a little tag on the top cover saying Stumpbroke 346 KILLER.


 That'll be interesting! Stump can prolly do it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

*361 Killer*

I just finished porting the 357. Will run it in the morning and see if it holds together. 

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I just finished porting the 357. Will run it in the morning and see if it holds together.
> 
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I hope it stays together and runs great. 

I have a couple of them stock to run against at Dan's.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I finally found a saw I want broke, I am gathering parts for it now. We will call it the "Green 346 killer", its 54 cc I think. I will pass it off to you at Dan's GTG, after dark so knowone will see me with a green saw.
> 
> It will need a little tag on the top cover saying Stumpbroke 346 KILLER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sunfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> That'll be interesting! Stump can prolly do it. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I just finished porting the 357. Will run it in the morning and see if it holds together.
> 
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope it stays together and runs great.
> 
> I have a couple of them stock to run against at Dan's.


 
I'll see if the le boy that owns the stumpbroke 290 will let me bring it with me.


----------



## sunfish

Maybe a 'Fishbait' 357xp can beat a 'Stumpbroke' MS290??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll see if the le boy that owns the stumpbroke 290 will let me bring it with me.


 
That thing is Strong!!! I'd never guessed one could get a 290 to run like that.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Maybe a 'Fishbait' 357xp can beat a 'Stumpbroke' MS290??? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That would make you a master baiter:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> That would make you a master baiter:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Gotta be good at summin :hmm3grin2orange:



Boy, I stepped into that one! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Gotta be good at summin :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I stepped into that one! :msp_unsure:


 
Yes you did, can't wait to try out the 357


----------



## john taliaferro

Stump its a 30'' 3/8 .63 let me know and ill ship it .


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> Stump its a 30'' 3/8 .63 let me know and ill ship it .


 
I'm needin a 28", 3/8, .050 ga to fit the ms460. Thats the bar they're usein fer the comp & I think we have to supply our own bars this time. Any body else have a 28" bar that I could borrow till oct???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm needin a 28", 3/8, .050 ga to fit the ms460. Thats the bar they're usein fer the comp & I think we have to supply our own bars this time. Any body else have a 28" bar that I could borrow till oct???


 
Sorry man I don't have one, but could loan someone a 25" till there 28" gets back if that would help.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My very own Stumpbroke saw, talks are underway. My agent hit his agent in the eye but the deal is getting close. :hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://photobucket.com/images/victory%20dance" target="_blank"><img src="http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/B_Oceander/GIF_Animations/Victory_Dance.gif" border="0" alt="Victory Dance Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>
Victory Dance


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> My very own Stumpbroke saw, talks are underway. My agent hit his agent in the eye but the deal is getting close. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com/images/victory%20dance" target="_blank"><img src="http://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx221/B_Oceander/GIF_Animations/Victory_Dance.gif" border="0" alt="Victory Dance Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>
> Victory Dance


 
His kicked my agent in the sack so now they are even, and this deal can go on as planned.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all... Got some processing power now... Here are the only 3 saws of interest I found Friday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess were not in a funny mood this morning. :msp_sad: Knowone said it was easy getting a modded saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

In all, he had:
1 Stihl Lightning. (Very Nice w/ original bar)
1 Stihl 07. (Good)
1 Stihl 08S. (Good)

Parts or project saws include:

1- 030
1- 031
1- 032
2- 028's

The only saw's I found of real interest were the 08S and the Lightning. 
PM me if you all need anything out of this Lot.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I guess were not in a funny mood this morning. :msp_sad: Knowone said it was easy getting a modded saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I want to know what green is this saw? Would it be Lime? or JD green? :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It's a yellow Poulan Pro 335, I said it was green so everyone would know it is a poulan.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin all... Got some processing power now... Here are the only 3 saws of interest I found Friday.


 
Did You get all those saws?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did You get all those saws?


 
Nope, but got dibs if I want em... I'm just not lookin' for any "collector" Items... Those items were a lot of money just to sit on a shelf, but if someone were looking for a Lightning, that one was a beauty, and priced about 300 less than it's worth. It would just take the right person. I got his asking prices on all the items, but I think he wanted me to make him an offer for the whole lot...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It's a yellow Poulan Pro 335, I said it was green so everyone would know it is a poulan.


 
I'd love to see what one of those was capable of when you get a good carb for it! It might surprise everyone...
Here's a pic of that big Hackberry and Levi's "Green" saw... It's a silly little thing, but he likes it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I'd love to see what one of those was capable of when you get a good carb for it! It might surprise everyone...
> Here's a pic of that big Hackberry and Levi's "Green" saw... It's a silly little thing, but he likes it...


 
Cool pic, Stump's boy better bring his a game. I do like that shade of Green but haven't ran across any of them yet.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I'd love to see what one of those was capable of when you get a good carb for it! It might surprise everyone...
> Here's a pic of that big Hackberry and Levi's "Green" saw... It's a silly little thing, but he likes it...


 
silly to you but to him, when he's older and reflecting on it, it will be one of the best saws ever made. good on ya.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a pic of the 028 WoodBoss Stumpy sent my way a while back. I gave it a face lift this weekend. My nephew has been keeping track of the tanks through it, and is on tank 29 proudly... 
Thanks Stump, for thinking of me when you ran across this gem... Lookin' pretty!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and here's something from Stephen's GTG... Still sitting on the mantle... I'll bet those 2 boys cut 400 of those things... He's been blowing me up with questions about Dan's GTG this fall... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and here's something from Stephen's GTG... Still sitting on the mantle... I'll bet those 2 boys cut 400 of those things... He's been blowing me up with questions about Dan's GTG this fall... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
uw rah!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a pic of the 028 WoodBoss Stumpy sent my way a while back. I gave it a face lift this weekend. My nephew has been keeping track of the tanks through it, and is on tank 29 proudly...
> Thanks Stump, for thinking of me when you ran across this gem... Lookin' pretty!!!


 
Looks good, glad to see it's gittin some good use. 
The rest of them Stihls look nice too. 
Conners got his lil 41 runnin good. Him & Shelman(my youngest) took the lil homie XL apart & put a new fuel line in it all by themselves. Shelman put it together all by himself but left out the throttle link (takes after me). But they got it figured out. Those boys make me very proud.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Looks good, glad to see it's gittin some good use.
> The rest of them Stihls look nice too.
> Conners got his lil 41 runnin good. Him & Shelman(my youngest) took the lil homie XL apart & put a new fuel line in it all by themselves. Shelman put it together all by himself but left out the throttle link (takes after me). But they got it figured out. Those boys make me very proud.


 
Levi wanted to make sure you and the boys were gonna be there at Dan's... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Levi wanted to make sure you and the boys were gonna be there at Dan's... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Thats the plans!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Rain! We got rain!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Rain! We got rain!!!


 
I know you folks really needed it. We got good rain today and a high temp of 72f.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I know you folks really needed it. We got good rain today and a high temp of 72f.


 
It was nice:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## john taliaferro

Got a 5' hackberry today ,just now got warm , cold rain all afternoon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A very busy day we had today, the farm next to me had a big fire. I was on our skidloader trying to keep it from makeing it to our farm. several fire trucks got here and slowed it down, the forestry dept brought ia a dozer and done a little back burning. I am getting new chickens at 2am this morning.


----------



## Lurch2

Holy crap. Nothin like a little extra stress eh?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeah... I don't think Stephen sleeps much...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Got a 5' hackberry today ,just now got warm , cold rain all afternoon.


 
That's a biggun John!!! What are ya gonna do with it?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's a biggun John!!! What are ya gonna do with it?


 
Thats something one dude should not say to another dude:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats something one dude should not say to another dude:msp_ohmy:


 
True... I'll rephrase that...
"Damn John! That's an impressive Hackberry tree!!! Are you gonna carve something out of it?"
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> True... I'll rephrase that...
> "Damn John! That's an impressive Hackberry tree!!! Are you gonna carve something out of it?"
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sorry, you know I can't miss opps like that.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry, you know I can't miss opps like that.:msp_biggrin:


 
I saw a 290 Farm Boss on CL today... I thought of you when I saw it... What with yer affinity for Stihls and all...
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:




Have you got some new saw pics yet?


----------



## barneyrb

Has anyone set the date for the next GTG for this group? Let me know....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

barneyrb said:


> Has anyone set the date for the next GTG for this group? Let me know....


 
PM sent. We would like to see you, been a long time sence Jason's GTG. You got a few saws sence I seen you last.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I saw a 290 Farm Boss on CL today... I thought of you when I saw it... What with yer affinity for Stihls and all...
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I seen it too. Is it the one that's fer $250.00??


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I seen it too. Is it the one that's fer $250.00??


 
Yup... Sure is... See? I told you we'd be running for the same saw if a 2101 or 2100 came up!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Sure is... See? I told you we'd be running for the same saw if a 2101 or 2100 came up!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You can have it, I just happen to see it & felt sorry fer the sucker thats gonna pay that much fer it. How much do those run new???


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> You can have it, I just happen to see it & felt sorry fer the sucker thats gonna pay that much fer it. How much do those run new???


 
It's worth what he's asking, but I ain't payin' that for it... I know guys that would though... :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's worth what he's asking, but I ain't payin' that for it... I know guys that would though... :msp_confused:


 
I'm glad you posted this before I asked Stump to grab it for me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Talk with you guys later, Spongebob Squarepaints is on.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Talk with you guys later, Spongebob Squarepaints is on.


 
I see where we rate...???? That's it, I'm gonna pick up that Farm Boss just to keep Stephen from getting it...:msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hey guys, sorry I've been away. (1 of 2) pc's went down and the Wife's college homework comes first. -That and the $500.00 Elec Bills,...:mad2::msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow

You missed out on all my whining about the 105 degree heat... So basically you didn't miss much...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well Here goes a try at some picures.
View attachment 193652
View attachment 193653
View attachment 193654
View attachment 193655
View attachment 193656


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Heres the rest.
View attachment 193664
View attachment 193665


----------



## wendell

Those are very nice green letters and numbers. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kenneth I can't wait to get my hands on that saw.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just aquired this.
> View attachment 193667
> View attachment 193668
> View attachment 193669
> View attachment 193670
> View attachment 193671


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Heres the rest.
> View attachment 193664
> View attachment 193665


 
Now the race will be on. :msp_biggrin:

Edit: both wearing 42" bars.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Your on and hay thanks for imbeding the pics. I'm going to get you a special chain and mount it while your not looking.:msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well Here goes a try at some picures.
> View attachment 193652
> View attachment 193653
> View attachment 193654
> View attachment 193655
> View attachment 193656


 
WOW!!!! SCORE!!! Sweet saw!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice saw ken. you been tellin us bout this or is this a surprise acquisition?


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Bump...


 
Hey Hedge, you fine ya a 346 yet? 

Nmurph had a screaming deal in the classifieds recently.

Cooled off over there, eh?


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Bump...


 
If there is one thread on this entire site that doesn't bumping, I'd say it is this one! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> If there is one thread on this entire site that doesn't bumping, I'd say it is this one! :msp_biggrin:


 
Hedge did a Bump-N-Run... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice saw ken. you been tellin us bout this or is this a surprise acquisition?



No this is one I picked up on E-bay. The one I posted about a few days ago needs a muffler, barcover, oiler and some fuel lines. It sounds good with a prime in the carb.


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy, I sure called in this rain. I had a pond to dig out, and the starter went out of the dozer, and now I am behind. 

What do you mean, .....used to it?.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Dan sounds like your busy. Other than being behind how are things going.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hey Hedge, you fine ya a 346 yet?
> 
> Nmurph had a screaming deal in the classifieds recently.
> 
> Cooled off over there, eh?


 
Yup! Better now... I saw neal's ad. Good price!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hedge did a Bump-N-Run... :hmm3grin2orange:


 

It's a cell tower thing... (-: Wendell? It's cause Stephen's thread is the bomb. And by the way, hey stumpy!!! We're on like donkey kong for Saturday!!! Dollie wants a piece of the new 372!!!
Probably get her ass kicked, but she ain't skeered of a race!!! (-:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It's a cell tower thing... (-: Wendell? It's cause Stephen's thread is the bomb. And by the way, hey stumpy!!! We're on like donkey kong for Saturday!!! Dollie wants a piece of the new 372!!!
> Probably get her ass kicked, but she ain't skeered of a race!!! (-:


Aint worried about he Dollie, I've still got the 290 here fer it:msp_w00t:
I just wanna see how the 372's do together


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Aint worried about he Dollie, I've still got the 290 here fer it:msp_w00t:
> I just wanna see how the 372's do together


 
Good deal! yer bringin the 290 too? Cool!!! You want me to put the 24" on the 372? Or are you puttin' a 20 on the new and improved version?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Hedge did a Bump-N-Run... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Don that 245 was gone, but I did get a braker and spinner I been wanting one for a while.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Good deal! yer bringin the 290 too? Cool!!! You want me to put the 24" on the 372? Or are you puttin' a 20 on the new and improved version?


 
you guys having a gtg in carthage?


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don that 245 was gone, but I did get a braker and spinner I been wanting one for a while.


 
Thanks for checkin man! Love the new avatar.


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> you guys having a gtg in carthage?


 
Somebody better tell Les... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you guys having a gtg in carthage?


 
Does the women folk doing back to school shopping in Joplin count as a GTG? I think me and Stump are just avoiding it... You are sure welcome to join us! I got some parts for ya!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Thanks for checkin man! Love the new avatar.


 
I got a product catalog yesterday from May of 1970 that is a scan of the cover.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Does the women folk doing back to school shopping in Joplin count as a GTG? I think me and Stump are just avoiding it... You are sure welcome to join us! I got some parts for ya!


 
tell me when and where. i might be able to do that.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a product catalog yesterday from May of 1970 that is a scan of the cover.


 
Just smokin cool, man!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Just smokin cool, man!!!


 
I think Stephen has an artistic side...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Just smokin cool, man!!!



He has a 53A from the same day he got the book, both were got at a western auto back in the day. We put an offer in he is thinking it over.



Hedgerow said:


> I think Stephen has an artistic side...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I wish I had photoshop and new how to use it, the pics I could make of stumpy!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> He has a 53A from the same day he got the book, both were got at a western auto back in the day. We put an offer in he is thinking it over.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had photoshop and new how to use it, the pics I could make of stumpy!




:hell_boy: Hmmmmm.... I got photo shop......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Good deal! yer bringin the 290 too? Cool!!! You want me to put the 24" on the 372? Or are you puttin' a 20 on the new and improved version?


 
I'll have a 20, 24, & 30 fer the 372.



sunfish said:


> Somebody better tell Les... :msp_biggrin:


 
Aint heard anything outa the big guy in a while. I'd better call him & make sure everything is OK.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I think Stephen has an artistic side...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hay I haven't seen you in the 6cube sticky, that 076 gets you in. Any saw 98cc and above.
Stump the 3120
John T with the 088/880.
Hal's got a couple as well
Dan and the 2100/2101
Steve the 1050 and?

there might me more in this thread add them if you got them, my memory not the only short thing I have. 

I'm pushing that thread to have more pics.


----------



## RVALUE

Looks like I'll be heading North again.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Looks like I'll be heading North again.


 
Dan? You makin' a run for the border?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay I haven't seen you in the 6cube sticky, that 076 gets you in. Any saw 98cc and above.
> Stump the 3120
> John T with the 088/880.
> Hal's got a couple as well
> Dan and the 2100/2101
> Steve the 1050 and?
> 
> there might me more in this thread add them if you got them, my memory not the only short thing I have.
> 
> I'm pushing that thread to have more pics.


 
I'll have too see what the displacement is on my MAC 35A,.... I just missed the cutoff with the O66 (5.6 cubes). I need a P100 or a 2100cd, or a 3120, or an O88, OR,....... :msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll have too see what the displacement is on my MAC 35A,.... I just missed the cutoff with the O66 (5.6 cubes). I need a P100 or a 2100cd, or a 3120, or an O88, OR,....... :msp_wub:


 
I need to put a couple pics of the 076 "Frankensaw" in that thread... Maybe a video... I'm thinkin I just need to get an 880 or 3120 and be done with it... Ok... maybe a mac 125... But that's it!!!
:sure:


----------



## sunfish

I don really want a 6 cube saw. Does two 50cc saws count :msp_confused: umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I don really want a 6 cube saw. Does two 50cc saws count :msp_confused: umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


 
Yes... But only if they'll pull a minimum of 48" of bar between them!!! (-:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I need to put a couple pics of the 076 "Frankensaw" in that thread... Maybe a video... I'm thinkin I just need to get an 880 or 3120 and be done with it... Ok... maybe a mac 125... But that's it!!!
> :sure:


 Thats what I was pushing for, you forgot a big Homelite



sunfish said:


> I don really want a 6 cube saw. Does two 50cc saws count :msp_confused: umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:



You will come around with time. They are just for fun. 



Hedgerow said:


> Yes... But only if they'll pull a minimum of 48" of bar between them!!! (-:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... But only if they'll pull a minimum of 48" of bar between them!!! (-:


 
Powerhead on each end... :msp_biggrin::msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats what I was pushing for, you forgot a big Homelite
> 
> 
> 
> You will come around with time. They are just for fun.


 

Ok... Maybe a 1050... Saw a pic of one over there and it's pretty sexy. I don't even know it's specs....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have a saw with a powerhead on each end I'm hunting the pic.


----------



## atvguns

enough with all the braging about the big saws I can't find one I can afford to save my life


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> enough with all the braging about the big saws I can't find one I can afford to save my life


 
heard that. and then when i do someone gets there before me.:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> enough with all the braging about the big saws I can't find one I can afford to save my life


 
Found a beautiful lightning for ya!


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> So how much
Click to expand...


----------



## logging22

Dropping in to say hey fellas. Been busy as hell over here. Trying to get caught up so i can make Dan's GTG.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Dropping in to say hey fellas. Been busy as hell over here. Trying to get caught up so i can make Dan's GTG.


 
Everybody rep the new guy:biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Everybody rep the new guy:biggrin:


 I tried but it told me that he was to spread out or something like that


----------



## logging22

Got you 2 anyway.:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> I don really want a 6 cube saw. Does two 50cc saws count :msp_confused: umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


 
Only if you caan get them to run the same sprocket at the same time.


----------



## wendell

You can get me too. I won't mind.


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> You can get me too. I won't mind.


 
I tried, but you know the result.:msp_wink:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Stumpy,:msp_w00t: i finally got a saw to run long enough to come over and play


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So you finally got a Husky.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So you finally got a Hushy.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



that is cold there is no need in talk like that in this thread or the whole site for that matter:msp_mad:

just kidding i have a 372xp in the garage. It is like a fat girl lot of fun to use just dont want your freinds to see you with it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> that is cold there is no need in talk like that in this thread or the whole site for that matter:msp_mad:
> 
> just kidding i have a 372xp in the garage. It is like a fat girl lot of fun to use just dont want your freinds to see you with it


 
If I had a 372 I wouldn't be ashamed.:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a product catalog yesterday from May of 1970 that is a scan of the cover.


 
I know your mail is slow, but that is ridiculous. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I had a 372 I wouldn't be ashamed.:biggrin:


 
They are some steel cutting suckers!


----------



## john taliaferro

RVALUE said:


> They are some steel cutting suckers!


 I almost fell out of bed


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Stumpy,:msp_w00t: i finally got a saw to run long enough to come over and play


 


plumbcrazyjr said:


> that is cold there is no need in talk like that in this thread or the whole site for that matter:msp_mad:
> 
> just kidding i have a 372xp in the garage. It is like a fat girl lot of fun to use just dont want your freinds to see you with it


 
I think I'll be home Fri afternoon.
I likes dem fat girls, you can rod the pizz out of them & they can take it. Them Stihls are like skinny girls, nice to look @ but afraid I'm gonna hurt em if I git to pushin them to hard:msp_w00t:


Got the 576 done tonight, I'll git it in some wood tomarrow & see how it does.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Stumpy,:msp_w00t: i finally got a saw to run long enough to come over and play


 
Lets see if my psychic powers are working this morning, is it an 038?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent. Oh, and did I tell you it had the original bar on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

Also, Stephen... Is this really a lightning? Looks like it... But what's up with the top plate? Did Stihl ever produce one similar? There are a few small differences from the photo's I've seen in the past...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Also, Stephen... Is this really a lightning? Looks like it... But what's up with the top plate? Did Stihl ever produce one similar? There are a few small differences from the photo's I've seen in the past...


 
I have not even studied or looked at that series of saws I cant tell the contra from lightning 090, never thought I would find one or afford it if I did.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have not even studied or looked at that series of saws I cant tell the contra from lightning 090, never thought I would find one or afford it if I did.


 
I wonder who would be the authority on those things? Part of me says just go get it... The other part of me says if it's not a work horse, keep it out of the stable...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder who would be the authority on those things? Part of me says just go get it... The other part of me says if it's not a work horse, keep it out of the stable...


 
Sorry I lost my internet this morning barly working now.

Page 10 of the 6ci sticky talk with or pm Watsonr


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry I lost my internet this morning barly working now.
> 
> Page 10 of the 6ci sticky talk with or pm Watsonr


 
Gotcha... Who knows, Spencer may want it... It would get him into the 6 cube club!!! 106cc!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I've been rained out twice this week. The difference is that I didn't have anything going before to get rained out, and it hadn't rained in months. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats usually the way it works.


----------



## RVALUE

I thought you were the what goes up must come down guy?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Gotcha... Who knows, Spencer may want it... It would get him into the 6 cube club!!! 106cc!!!


Just a little out of my price range


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Just a little out of my price range


 
I understand that one... I don't really NEED a wall hanger either... (-:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

get ahold of teddy scout on here he knows everything there is to know about them tell him i sent you


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I thought you were the what goes up must come down guy?


 
Only at work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Matt, We made it home ok. Had an awsome time. Thanks again fer the hospitality, food & the bright yella wood chips :biggrin:. I'll leave it up to you to post the Stumpbroke 372xp showdown stats. :msp_thumbup:

I think I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got a newer 9" ford axle put in the wood hauler yesterday, it came out of a van 3" wider than a truck axle had to move the spring pads in 1.5" on each side. This is the third one in 2 years :msp_mad: I been welding them up so the truck gets around better but the stress of turning full of wood brakes the center section that holds the differential and the differential. I am thinking about getting a full spool this time that does away with the differential. Has anyone got one or tried one? This truck is never on the pavement or driven very fast it is just the wood hauler on the farm.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is the full spool any thing like a positrack. I 've had one before not near as nice as 4x4.


----------



## Lurch2

A full spool would actually put more stress on the housing. Need a bigger axle or smaller load, sorry.

Could maybe get by with a truss/reinforcement. Popular in the hardcore 4x4 crowd. Google it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> A full spool would actually put more stress on the housing. Need a bigger axle or smaller load, sorry.


 
So what is a full spool?


----------



## Lurch2

A solid disk with splines on both sides to drive axles. Completely eliminates gears, clutches etc. Locks both axles together. Only useable in off road, trailer queen type stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> A solid disk with splines on both sides to drive axles. Completely eliminates gears, clutches etc. Locks both axles together. Only useable in off road, trailer queen type stuff.


 
Repped thanks for the info, I do dave a Dana 60 out of a Ford 3/4 ton 4x4 I was thinking about. I would have to change the spring pads and driveline issues but it is doable.


----------



## Lurch2

A 60 would definitely hold the weight better. the 9" is a good rear end, millions of em out there, but not designed to carry a lot of weight.


----------



## sunfish

Steven, I used to welded up the spider gears back in my redneck mud slingin days. Worked great, but not so good with a big load. Posi track mo better. 4WD much mo better. 



Stump and Matt, we need pictures real bad and right now! :msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Stump and Matt, we need pictures real bad and right now! :msp_smile:


 
I agree HURRY UP!!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

where's the pics? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Matt's got all the pics & vid, so it's up to him. :redface:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Matt's got all the pics & vid, so it's up to him. :redface:


 
OK Matt lets gettum Up!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> OK Matt lets gettum Up!


 
:misdoubt: Where is the pics?


----------



## sawnami

There is a new 42" Power Match in large Stihl mount now for $75 on Springfield Craigslist in case anyone is interested.


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

6 hrs:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Matt, We made it home ok. Had an awsome time. Thanks again fer the hospitality, food & the bright yella wood chips :biggrin:. I'll leave it up to you to post the Stumpbroke 372xp showdown stats. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> I think I'll go to bed now.


 
That's a heck of a trip to make after midnight!!! I'll bet you guys were draggin by the time you got back! I put some video on you tube, just look under hedgerow mo. I'll post in the thread Monday . Number 37 is gonna love his 372!!! Mad rpm's AND torque!!! Check out the cut with the 30" bar! And the fella that gets the 290 farm boss is gonna crap...


----------



## atvguns

Howdy folks


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's a heck of a trip to make after midnight!!! I'll bet you guys were draggin by the time you got back! I put some video on you tube, just look under hedgerow mo. I'll post in the thread Monday . Number 37 is gonna love his 372!!! Mad rpm's AND torque!!! Check out the cut with the 30" bar! And the fella that gets the 290 farm boss is gonna crap...


 
Got to bury the that 30" /372 in a 36" walnut today!!! My wifes grandma had a big walnut blown down in her yard & they were tryin to figure out how to got the stump cut off of it. That saw is hungry it just eats & eats.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Got to bury the that 30" /372 in a 36" walnut today!!! My wifes grandma had a big walnut blown down in her yard & they were tryin to figure out how to got the stump cut off of it. That saw is hungry it just eats & eats.


 
I think your on to something with that saw. 37 better make it to the gtg so everyone can run it and feel it pull and hold it's rpm's...


----------



## atvguns

I want to run the stumpbroke 290 too it looked like is was pulling pretty good in the vid I couldn't tell much when it was cutting pine in the last vids of it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I think your on to something with that saw. 37 better make it to the gtg so everyone can run it and feel it pull and hold it's rpm's...


 
Thanks, I think I'm done playin with it. Gonna clean it up & git it ready to ship. Just waitin on the recoil sticker to git in. Guess I'll have to bild myself one:msp_biggrin:


atvguns said:


> I want to run the stumpbroke 290 too it looked like is was pulling pretty good in the vid I couldn't tell much when it was cutting pine in the last vids of it


 
Git down here soon, & we can make it happen.


----------



## atvguns

you started on the 460 yet


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> you started on the 460 yet


 
Haven't got it yet.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Haven't got it yet.


 Wow not that much time left


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Wow not that much time left


 
No problem:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I want to run the stumpbroke 290 too it looked like is was pulling pretty good in the vid I couldn't tell much when it was cutting pine in the last vids of it


 
That Hedge log really showed what the 290 was made of. After running it, I decided a man could get a lot of wood cut with a fleet of those saws... Dang thing cuts like your 440...


----------



## Hedgerow

The 290...

[video=youtube;12YokqtQwXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12YokqtQwXM[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

This one just rocks...

[video=youtube;Ti1ncNGAI5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti1ncNGAI5A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

This is old trusty...

[video=youtube;zHBg_VFDnQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHBg_VFDnQE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

Stump put the 30 inch bar on number 37's and tried to dog it in the big end of the log. Held solid... Great torque...

[video=youtube;qY6jrrs8r_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY6jrrs8r_8[/video]

That stuff is hard... Real hard... I'll bring a sample to the GTG... We can all go home wearing yellow sawdust...:msp_tongue:


----------



## sunfish

*Stumpy is gettin good at this stuff ! *:msp_scared:


Thanks for the vids!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good stuff. i knew i was missin out when i was missin out. couldn't be hepped tho. man, woulda been nice cuttin with those saws. thanks for the vids


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> good stuff. i knew i was missin out when i was missin out. couldn't be hepped tho. man, woulda been nice cuttin with those saws. thanks for the vids


 
Man, you missed out on the steaks too! Stumpy can eat as much as I can!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Man, you missed out on the steaks too! :hmm3grin2orange:



okay! now that's just plain mean. lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Man, you missed out on the steaks too! Stumpy can eat as much as I can!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I didn';t got to be in this shape by stopin @ one plate:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> That Hedge log really showed what the 290 was made of. After running it, I decided a man could get a lot of wood cut with a fleet of those saws... Dang thing cuts like your 440...


 


Hedgerow said:


> The 290...
> 
> [video=youtube;12YokqtQwXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12YokqtQwXM[/video]


 
I forget you Southerners like things just a little slower. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I forget you Southerners like things just a little slower. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's a hedge post... Bring it big guy...:bringit: :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> I forget you Southerners like things just a little slower. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's also Stihl's best sellin, #1 saw. :msp_ohmy:


Should a seen it before Stumpy got hold of it. Talk about slow!


I for one, like things a bit faster...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's a hedge post... Bring it big guy...:bringit: :msp_wink:


 


sunfish said:


> That's also Stihl's best sellin, #1 saw. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Should a seen it before Stumpy got hold of it. Talk about slow
> 
> 
> I for one, like things a bit faster...:msp_biggrin:


 
Thanks fellas.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> That's a hedge post... Bring it big guy...:bringit: :msp_wink:


 
I intend to. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I intend to. :msp_wink:


 
Wouldn't have it any other way... Has your 7901 been ported?


----------



## wendell

Yes, by Eric Copsey. I haven't had anything big enough to challenge it. It's drooling looking at that hedge.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Yes, by Eric Copsey. I haven't had anything big enough to challenge it. It's drooling looking at that hedge.


 
:hell_boy:

I love a challenge.....


----------



## RVALUE

Evening Boys', what'd I miss?


----------



## Hedgerow

Ain't nobody here but us chickens Dan...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

would someone please make stumpy take that hat off when he runs that saw!!!

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> would someone please make stumpy take that hat off when he runs that saw!!!
> 
> :msp_w00t:


 
That saw is growing on stump... You need to get him a Stihl hat...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

you think u can hold him while i put it on


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you think u can hold him while i put it on


 
I can.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I can.:msp_thumbsup:


 
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Ya know, I bet Stumpy would be mighty hard to hold down.

But if anybody can, Les is a big Ol boy.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Ya know, I bet Stumpy would be mighty hard to hold down.
> 
> But if anybody can, Les is a big Ol boy.


 
That 290 could grow on me after a while too. Now... On to your double dog top secret project for the GTG....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I've got a stihl hat, but it makes my head itch
If you want to git me on the ground just drop a suasage bisquit.

That 290 is nice, but I rally don't have a use fer it. The guy is sposed to pick it up somtime this week.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I can.:msp_thumbsup:


 
We'd both enjoy that too much:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I was going to volunteer to help Les cause them little guys don't play fair:hmm3grin2orange:. But ifin Stumpy is going to enjoy it no thanks. But I know Les and I could do it.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

at least stumpy is raising his kids right. Friday afternoon i stopped by and his boy came out with a ms170 and a fine looking stihl hat.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was going to volunteer to help Les cause them little guys don't play fair:hmm3grin2orange:. But ifin Stumpy is going to enjoy it no thanks. But I know Les and I could do it.


 
:redface::redface:


plumbcrazyjr said:


> at least stumpy is raising his kids right. Friday afternoon i stopped by and his boy came out with a ms170 and a fine looking stihl hat.


 
He takes after his mom:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Chainsaw for Sale
Can any body Id this saw?? Is it worth it??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Chainsaw for Sale
Anybody want in the 6 cube club??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Chainsaw for Sale
> Can any body Id this saw?? Is it worth it??


 
Looks just like my Poulan 3400.


----------



## Lurch2

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you think u can hold him while i put it on


 
Come on guys. Stumpy will wear anything. He's already proved that. :jester:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Looks just like my Poulan 3400.


 
Decent looking saw... Cc's??? Stephen???


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Decent looking saw... Cc's??? Stephen???


 
I believe the 3400 is 56-57 CCs'

My 3400 is well over 20 years old and has never had a problem. Very good saw!

3400, 3800 and 4000 all look the same, or close.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> I believe the 3400 is 56-57 CCs'
> 
> My 3400 is well over 20 years old and has never had a problem. Very good saw!
> 
> 3400, 3800 and 4000 all look the same, or close.


 
with that big a bar i'd have to go with the 4000 (65cc)


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> with that big a bar i'd have to go with the 4000 (65cc)


 
Yeah, I had the same thought.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Yeah, I had the same thought.


 
Me too:msp_smile:


----------



## Freehand

Stumpy's gonna start a new GTG class :msp_biggrin:

'Sup Chad?


----------



## Hedgerow

Good ole' Steve McGranahan... "World's strongest redneck"
Hey!!! Where's his PPE!!??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Yea that guy's a riot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Me and the Homelite went hunting this morning. I know he is a little one and out of seson, but he was out in the open.  





001 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here he is in the truck.




003 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here is the saw.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=e7745da1fb&photo_id=6049842723" height="300" width="400"></embed>


I been wanting that dead tree out of the field for a long time, its just so small it wouldn't make any wood. I finally got around to it today.


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice one Stephen! A 32 pointer!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'd'a just hit it with the mower next couple times around and mulched it up and saved the two stroke oil...


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a dandy today... This is a pic inside the case of a Mac 3200... It was free... I now know why... But it's gonna run... Soon...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Got a dandy today... This is a pic inside the case of a Mac 3200... It was free... I now know why... But it's gonna run... Soon...


 
so, does it pop?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> so, does it pop?


 
Nope. But soon. I'll take some pics...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

I hope the little thing don't blow up when I'm done with it. Glorified weed eater motor...


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy you all.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How are things going. We have had some much needed rain the last couple of days.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How are things going. We have had some much needed rain the last couple of days.


 
Us too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=0ecf71dab4&photo_id=6050936411" height="300" width="400"></embed>

We picked up a nice running 53A today we done a little cutting with it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It has got to be the loudest saw we have.




Poulan 53A by supercabs78, on Flickr




Poulan 53A by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How are things going. We have had some much needed rain the last couple of days.



define "need" i havent caught up mowing from the last rain


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> define "need" i havent caught up mowing from the last rain


 
Time to tunr the goats loose:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> define "need" i havent caught up mowing from the last rain


 
Well we NEEDED the rain for crops, pasture and for everyone here's favorite TREES. Smilies aren't working tonight so no misunderstandings OK.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well we NEEDED the rain for crops, pasture and for everyone here's favorite TREES. Smilies aren't working tonight so no misunderstandings OK.


 
:msp_smile::msp_wub:
workin just fine:cool2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

But you are special there Stumpy. May be my puter.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

not trying to start anything just picking at you just dont like mowing:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> not trying to start anything just picking at you just dont like mowing:msp_wink:


 
I think it is a waste of gas to but the cows like to eat and my wife likes it cut.:msp_rolleyes: Smilies are working now


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> not trying to start anything just picking at you just dont like mowing:msp_wink:


 
Pay no mind to WLJ. He's from Kansas


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will remember that.:msp_tongue:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> It has got to be the loudest saw we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poulan 53A by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poulan 53A by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
Now, that's a cool old saw!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will remember that.:msp_tongue:


 
Remember what???:msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can see what els is short.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can see what els is short.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


 
I'm just happy somebody can see it. My gut's gittin to big & gonna have to have a mirror to see it.:eek2:


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> Chainsaw for Sale
> Anybody want in the 6 cube club??



Tammi picked it up for me while I was in North MO. Been wanting one but never thought one would turn up so close. It came with a parts saw that I can tinker on sometime also.

[video=youtube_share;1tbBofnAJqs]http://youtu.be/1tbBofnAJqs[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got done watching the Videos of the Stump broke saws NICE.


----------



## wendell

That's awesome, Steve. If I just hadn't blown my saw budget for the year, I'd be bidding on that one on eBay.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Tammi picked it up for me while I was in North MO. Been wanting one but never thought one would turn up so close. It came with a parts saw that I can tinker on sometime also.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1tbBofnAJqs]http://youtu.be/1tbBofnAJqs[/video]


 Saweeeet!!!! can't wait to see it in OCT


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got done watching the Videos of the Stump broke saws NICE.


 
Thanks:wink2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Tammi picked it up for me while I was in North MO. Been wanting one but never thought one would turn up so close. It came with a parts saw that I can tinker on sometime also.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1tbBofnAJqs]http://youtu.be/1tbBofnAJqs[/video]


 
Steve that is real nice full wrap and all.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice saw Steve. There are going to be a lot of new saws at the next GTG if everyone makes it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice saw Steve. There are going to be a lot of new saws at the next GTG if everyone makes it.


 
I can't wait


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> That's awesome, Steve. If I just hadn't blown my saw budget for the year, I'd be bidding on that one on eBay.


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Saweeeet!!!! can't wait to see it in OCT
> 
> 
> Thanks:wink2:


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> Steve that is real nice full wrap and all.


 
Thanks

It needs a new chain and some bar work. Right now, I can cut a wooden bowl in one pass.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Here he is in the truck.




003 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Stephen how do you tell what direction you are going you have a tail gate on both ends


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Here he is in the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Stephen how do you tell what direction you are going you have a tail gate on both ends


 
Thats funny, I have broke a few back glass out of trucks. I broke this one out and I said thats the last one. I welded that tailgate to the cab :biggrin: I haven't tossed a stick of wood in the cab sence.


----------



## john taliaferro

i could of used the tailgate for the brown truck mine is screwed


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Tammi picked it up for me while I was in North MO. Been wanting one but never thought one would turn up so close. It came with a parts saw that I can tinker on sometime also.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1tbBofnAJqs]http://youtu.be/1tbBofnAJqs[/video]


 
Man!!! Steve's wife gets him all the coolest toys!!! Full wrap too!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi took it upon himself to give "The Chigger Digger" a workout last night. Decided to drag a log up from the back of the field...

[video=youtube;uYgu84N3CZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYgu84N3CZs[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Levi took it upon himself to give "The Chigger Digger" a workout last night. Decided to drag a log up from the back of the field...
> 
> [video=youtube;uYgu84N3CZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYgu84N3CZs[/video]


 
Man thats cool  what motor does it have? I will rep when I can.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man thats cool  what motor does it have? I will rep when I can.


 
Kohler 12 horse... "Lightly modified"


----------



## Hedgerow

View attachment 194758


In honor of Stumpy, the little Mac received a .0100 pop up... Sure hope this thing don't grenade when I get it all back together.... The transfer ports are really weird on this thing...
:waaaht:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Tammi picked it up for me while I was in North MO. Been wanting one but never thought one would turn up so close. It came with a parts saw that I can tinker on sometime also.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1tbBofnAJqs]http://youtu.be/1tbBofnAJqs[/video]


 
nice score steve. man, your wife is definitely a keeper. mine woulda....nah, ain't goin there. congrats-on the great wife and the great saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 194758
> 
> 
> In honor of Stumpy, the little Mac received a .0100 pop up... Sure hope this thing don't grenade when I get it all back together.... The transfer ports are really weird on this thing...
> :waaaht:


 

Go big or go home


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Go big or go home


 
It's only a 36mm piston... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Man! You guys combined are a modded saw factory! This GTG is going to be a whopper. Can't wait to see all of these wild machines. 

Went to an auction this morning and all that I left with was some dog crap on the bottom of my right shoe.:msp_cursing:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Man! You guys combined are a modded saw factory! This GTG is going to be a whopper. Can't wait to see all of these wild machines.
> 
> Went to an auction this morning and all that I left with was some dog crap on the bottom of my right shoe.:msp_cursing:


 
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Hedgerow

Here it is... All screaming 32cc's of killer bee...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Man! You guys combined are a modded saw factory! This GTG is going to be a whopper. Can't wait to see all of these wild machines.
> 
> Went to an auction this morning and all that I left with was some dog crap on the bottom of my right shoe.:msp_cursing:


 
with your record that'll prolly turn out to be a dirty 3120


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went to get some I cut this past wenter or this spring I forget. I still have a couple loads of bigger stuff to go get, before all the fall rain.




029 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Here it is... All screaming 32cc's of killer bee...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Dang, that thing cleaned up nice. Almost makes me want to dig the one out of the box in the garage. Ok, maybe not, but that did clean up pretty!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hey WSC, check out what I found today...

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/David%20Bradley%20and%20others/?action=view&amp;current=422_171641500.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/David%20Bradley%20and%20others/422_171641500.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/David%20Bradley%20and%20others/?action=view&amp;current=422_171641281.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/David%20Bradley%20and%20others/422_171641281.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PM sent, that is a shame on the big Homelite, but may be some good parts.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just got through disecting an 028av:msp_w00t:. Lots of material to remove to git it to the #'s I want. Hope it works out:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Aren't there any swedish saws to work on. Your working on the wrong ones.:tongue2:

Let me send you a good saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Aren't there any swedish saws to work on. Your working on the wrong ones.:tongue2:
> 
> Let me send you a good saw.


 
I've got a few of those in line after this one. But by all meens send it on.


----------



## sawnami

Bought a "tree hugger" t-shirt the other day.
























View attachment 194837






Well----------------maybe it's a "up yours tree hugger" T-shirt:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Bought a "tree hugger" t-shirt the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well----------------maybe it's a "up yours tree hugger" T-shirt:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nice


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> But by all meens send it on.


 
PM sent.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent.


 
be careful... you might send in a one man saw and end up with something that takes a couple guys to hold on too...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> be careful... you might send in a one man saw and end up with something that takes a couple guys to hold on too...


 
I ran a couple of his 372s and a 288 he does a good job on the saws, you should see this turd :biggrin: I am sending him. This 335 is rough I don't know why I'm having it fixed probibly not worth what it will take to get it going, but I'm sure Stump can do it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I ran a couple of his 372s and a 288 he does a good job on the saws, you should see this turd :biggrin: I am sending him. This 335 is rough I don't know why I'm having it fixed probibly not worth what it will take to get it going, but I'm sure Stump can do it.


 
Those lil saws are sumtimes the most fun, you never now what to expect out of em. They always surprise me with the gains.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Bought a "tree hugger" t-shirt the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well----------------maybe it's a "up yours tree hugger" T-shirt:hmm3grin2orange:


 
it may be me or it may be the angle but isn't that guy cutting a sloping backcut?


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> it may be me or it may be the angle but isn't that guy cutting a sloping backcut?


 
He's making his first cut on an open face notch and facing where he wants the tree to go. Very good technique.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> He's making his first cut on an open face notch and facing where he wants the tree to go. Very good technique.


 
yeah, that's what i realized after i posted. just tryin to stir the pot


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Aren't there any swedish saws to work on. *Your working on the wrong ones.*:tongue2:
> 
> Let me send you a good saw.


 
This should make Stump appreciate it Swedes even more.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> This should make Stump appreciate it Swedes even more.


 
:biggrin: It don't take that fer me to appriciate it. Them Stihls are plenty:tongue2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had my favorite work saw quit the other day 038 super, I just sat it aside and went to the 38 MagII and finished the day. I have been worried and scared to go look at the damage. The saw wouldn't idle wouldn't rev or start like it used to and no power. This morning I pulled the muffler looked great pulled carb that looked good as far as you can see in the carb boot on, so I put it back together and got 162# compression. I took the carb off and tore it apart man you would not believe the crap in there. I was going to rebuild it but all I had was a kit for the walbro and this one has a bing, I had another 038 parts saw got the bing off of it and this thing is now back on the front line and kicking ass. :msp_tongue: Long story I know I'm just happy the saw is ok.

I thought with the way it was running it had a air leak or fuel line leak but it just couldn't get any fuel.

My wife said big deal its broke down go to the shop and get another one (women?) I said you just don't understand. :biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll

jerrycmorrow said:


> it may be me or it may be the angle but isn't that guy cutting a sloping backcut?


 
He is just cutting away what he should cut away, before felling the tree! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I had my favorite work saw quit the other day 038 super, I just sat it aside and went to the 38 MagII and finished the day. I have been worried and scared to go look at the damage. The saw wouldn't idle wouldn't rev or start like it used to and no power. This morning I pulled the muffler looked great pulled carb that looked good as far as you can see in the carb boot on, so I put it back together and got 162# compression. I took the carb off and tore it apart man you would not believe the crap in there. I was going to rebuild it but all I had was a kit for the walbro and this one has a bing, I had another 038 parts saw got the bing off of it and this thing is now back on the front line and kicking ass. :msp_tongue: Long story I know I'm just happy the saw is ok.
> 
> I thought with the way it was running it had a air leak or fuel line leak but it just couldn't get any fuel.
> 
> My wife said big deal its broke down go to the shop and get another one (women?) I said you just don't understand. :biggrin:


 
Hey Stephen, just pull the screen out of the existing carb and clean everything out. You may not need to re-build it. Unless you think something might be wore out or cracked.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stephen, just pull the screen out of the existing carb and clean everything out. You may not need to re-build it. Unless you think something might be wore out or cracked.


 
I was thinking about that to this carb, for the next time or the next 038.


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> He is just cutting away what he should cut away, before felling the tree! :msp_rolleyes:


 
And here I thought he was just posing for a cool t-shirt photo...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking about that to this carb, for the next time or the next 038.


 
I been having carb issues on that little mac today too. We kinda did something to the carb that couldn't be "taken back"...:msp_rolleyes:

I need to go to the saw shop and get another carcass now...:hmm3grin2orange:
But for 32 cc's, it's a runner!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just can't swing the cash on this one, I would rather have the green one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just can't swing the cash on this one, I would rather have the green one.


 
That's something for an echo collector for sure... But not a "Work Saw Collector"...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's something for an echo collector for sure... But not a "Work Saw Collector"...


 
I'd like to own it, allong with a sachs rotary :msp_wub:
Two of my bucket list saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'd like to own it, allong with a sachs rotary :msp_wub:
> Two of my bucket list saws.


 
I got a couple of those... 2 down, and about 5 to go...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone seen Indiansprings around the forums? I haven't seen him in a long time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Was wonderin the same thing...


----------



## sawnami

Trolling for saws today. Reeled in two out of the 10 that I've found so far. Lurch, found a couple of Wrights but I don't think I will go for them. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

I normally would never ask outside of the rep threads for rep, but I am really, really close to a major milestone so if any of you fine gentleman can send me a little, I'll send 250,000 points back your way.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I normally would never ask outside of the rep threads for rep, but I am really, really close to a major milestone so if any of you fine gentleman can send me a little, I'll send 250,000 points back your way.


 
Been tryin for a couple weeks now Wendell, but it keeps sayin' I gotta spread it around... Buy the way, what size bar you runnin on that7901? I wanna custom size the piece of hedge for it...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Me too, wish I could help ya out Wendy:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Been tryin for a couple weeks now Wendell, but it keeps sayin' I gotta spread it around... Buy the way, what size bar you runnin on that7901? I wanna custom size the piece of hedge for it...:msp_wink:


 
Thanks for trying, you too Stump!

I usually have a 28" on it. :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> I normally would never ask outside of the rep threads for rep, but I am really, really close to a major milestone so if any of you fine gentleman can send me a little, I'll send 250,000 points back your way.


 
ditto with me. try again in the morn.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Thanks for trying, you too Stump!
> 
> I usually have a 28" on it. :msp_wink:


 
Ok... I'll be on the hunt this weekend for something special. When I find it, I'll snap shot it and post it...
:confident:


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> ditto with me. try again in the morn.


 
Thanks but don't waste your time. You just got me Tuesday.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone seen Indiansprings around the forums? I haven't seen him in a long time.


 
No posts since 7-12. Very unusual, hope he's OK.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> No posts since 7-12. Very unusual, hope he's OK.


 
Maybe he strayed over to the political thread and got banned...


----------



## logging22

What i miss now? Where is the strumpet today?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> What i miss now? Where is the strumpet today?


 
Wanna piece of this???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Wanna piece of this???:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Holy hell brother, not all of it at once. Maybe just a little slice off the side.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Holy hell , not all of it at once. Maybe just a little.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I here that all the time:redface:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Accomodations are as such:
> 
> One 1 1/2 BR Suite, with Bath
> One 3 BR house, with 1 bath
> Floor
> Camping areas, with elect.
> One front room with couches
> 
> PM Me
> 
> By tomorrow we should have a loading dock built.
> Miles of walking / riding trails.
> Lake
> River
> Need wood!



Is this all full up 



RVALUE said:


> PS One blinking yard light



Has this been fixed I don't want it to go completly out the night I am there with a Stumpy on the loose


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening all.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening all.


Howdy Kenneth


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening all.


 


atvguns said:


> Howdy Kenneth


 
Hows it hangin mens


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

All the way to the floor.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Forgive me Kenneth for I have sinned. I bought 2 Stihls today.:msp_rolleyes:
View attachment 194967






View attachment 194968






I'm not too knowledgeable on Stihl's. Is the 026 a very good saw? It had stale gas in it and starts and dies right now. 
The TS-350 runs great and came with a pretty nice blade. Smaller than my XL-98 (56cc vs 82cc).

Today has brought me to a point to where I have to do something about my saws.:msp_sad: The basement hallway is lined with saws on both sides and the basement workshop has no room to set another. I think I'm going to liquidate 10 or 15 of the oddball small and old parts saws that I have been hanging onto.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All the way to the floor.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Wasn't askin about yer back hair:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Forgive me Kenneth for I have sinned. I bought 2 Stihls today.:msp_rolleyes:
> View attachment 194967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too knowledgeable on Stihl's. Is the 026 a very good saw? It had stale gas in it and starts and dies right now.
> The TS-350 runs great and came with a pretty nice blade. Smaller than my XL-98 (56cc vs 82cc).
> 
> Today has brought me to a point to where I have to do something about my saws.:msp_sad: The basement hallway is lined with saws on both sides and the basement workshop has no room to set another. I think I'm going to liquidate 10 or 15 of the oddball small and old parts saws that I have been hanging onto.


 
Hey thats all right. Fix them up and sell them. I've done that with several. They do have a good following. I'm just not a good follower. Sorry Plumbcrazy.

Glad WSC has broadened his horizions.


----------



## atvguns

Yes the 026 is a very good saw next to the smallest of stihls pro saw line


----------



## atvguns

the concrete saw looks like a o8 what is hooked to the back of it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

The 026 is sposed to be a nice lil pro saw & the ts-350 has basicaly the same powerhead as an 08s. Both a decent score. Cad at it's finest:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey steve! The 026 is solid pro grade! Good find!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> the concrete saw looks like a o8 what is hooked to the back of it


 
It's an air filter.


----------



## atvguns

[QUOTE
Today has brought me to a point to where I have to do something about my saws.:msp_sad: The basement hallway is lined with saws on both sides and the basement workshop has no room to set another. I think I'm going to liquidate 10 or 15 of the oddball small and old parts saws that I have been hanging onto.[/QUOTE]

Just build a bigger workshop


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> It's an air filter.


 hadn't thought of that


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey steve! The 026 is solid pro grade! Good find!


 
But it's still a Stihl:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Thanks for the info guys! 

Spencer, I'd really like to build a real shop but it will have to be a while yet.:frown:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Forgive me Kenneth for I have sinned. I bought 2 Stihls today.:msp_rolleyes:
> View attachment 194967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too knowledgeable on Stihl's. Is the 026 a very good saw? It had stale gas in it and starts and dies right now.
> The TS-350 runs great and came with a pretty nice blade. Smaller than my XL-98 (56cc vs 82cc).
> 
> Today has brought me to a point to where I have to do something about my saws.:msp_sad: The basement hallway is lined with saws on both sides and the basement workshop has no room to set another. I think I'm going to liquidate 10 or 15 of the oddball small and old parts saws that I have been hanging onto.


 


sawnami said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> Spencer, I'd really like to build a real shop but it will have to be a while yet.:frown:



Steve the older 026 screw in caps  without the decomp is a good one, they do well on ebay. The local guys have heard of them before, so local sells should do well.

The TS350 looks good, I have seen some that were beat up and used up.


----------



## logging22

What are you doing up so early? Cant cut wood in the dark.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> What are you doing up so early? Cant cut wood in the dark.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
But he can choke his chickens:msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> But he can choke his chickens:msp_w00t:


 
Now that's just wrong.There's no money in a choked chicken.


----------



## Freehand

Well,maybe a money SHOT.


----------



## Hedgerow

CunningLinguist said:


> Well,maybe a money SHOT.


 
All this talk about chicken... I'm now thinkin "FRIED CHICKEN"... And it ain't even lunch time yet...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> All this talk about chicken... I'm now thinkin "FRIED CHICKEN"... And it ain't even lunch time yet...


 
If you were upealier you would have already eaten lunch.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

WSC. I wish i could send you pics of the pair of 056 MAG II i got. Stupid puter. Not the puter but me. You get the drift. Anyway i got a pair. Gonna try the pic thing again soon.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

logging22 said:


> WSC. I wish i could send you pics of the pair of 056 MAG II i got. Stupid puter. Not the puter but me. You get the drift. Anyway i got a pair. Gonna try the pic thing again soon.:msp_thumbup:



email them to me and ill post them for you:cool2:


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> email them to me and ill post them for you:cool2:


 
Thanks for that. Ill give it a try. Do i have your email addy??


----------



## atvguns

Maybe we can have a picture class at the next GTG


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

logging22 said:


> Thanks for that. Ill give it a try. Do i have your email addy??


 
you should now pm sent


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you should now pm sent


 
Sorry brother. Now my email dont work. I have no idea what i did. Gonna throw this friggin thing out the window. Gonna try something else. Standby.:mad2:


----------



## sawnami

That CST-610EVL made me wonder if I had any info in the stuff that Tammi got at that auction a while back.

View attachment 195096







View attachment 195098






View attachment 195100


----------



## sawnami

Came across these two saws yesterday. Only $100 apiece. Can you believe that they were still there today?:monkey: They were both froze up and the starter housing was off of the Remington for some reason.
View attachment 195101


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you were upealier you would have already eaten lunch.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Pshsst.... Remember Kenneth... All I got out here in God's country is a cell phone... Takes me an hour or more just to get to work in the morning... And fried chicken is good any time of the day... (-:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> WSC. I wish i could send you pics of the pair of 056 MAG II i got. Stupid puter. Not the puter but me. You get the drift. Anyway i got a pair. Gonna try the pic thing again soon.:msp_thumbup:



Your PM box is full I'll PM that number later. I do like the 056 Mag 



sawnami said:


> That CST-610EVL made me wonder if I had any info in the stuff that Tammi got at that auction a while back.
> 
> View attachment 195096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195100



Man thats cool.



sawnami said:


> Came across these two saws yesterday. Only $100 apiece. Can you believe that they were still there today?:monkey: They were both froze up and the starter housing was off of the Remington for some reason.
> View attachment 195101



He is trying to make his fortune on one saw. 

I have one of them Remington's If any of the GTG gang wants it, locked up and I have never checked it out.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Ya'll bring plenty to sell at the GTG, I've been saving up and I've got my $38.87 burning a hole in my pocket!!!
*and I might be able to turn in a few more cans before then


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> Ya'll bring plenty to sell at the GTG, I've been saving up and I've got my $38.87 burning a hole in my pocket!!!
> *and I might be able to turn in a few more cans before then


 
More beer equals more cans to sell!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> More beer equals more cans to sell!!!


 
I thought he was talkin about Mexicans, Puertoricans, Jamacans.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> I thought he was talkin about Mexicans, Puertoricans, Jamacans.


 
I don't care who you are, that's funny right there... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

He is trying to make his fortune on one saw. 

I'm glad you said that! I was beginning to think I was tightwad. I was thinking 20 for both would be my price range...and that would be a stretch on a locked up saw....


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Forgive me Kenneth for I have sinned. I bought 2 Stihls today.:msp_rolleyes:




Ha! Welcome to the dark side. I picked up an 026 this summer, was my first stihl product in the garage. Yours is much prettier! WARNING: They multiply like rabbits! Now I got an 028 super, & an ms170 beside it, & I am thinking about picking up another 28 super that comes with a (supposedly) running homelite XL for 40 bucks. 



sawnami said:


> Today has brought me to a point to where I have to do something about my saws.:msp_sad: The basement hallway is lined with saws on both sides and the basement workshop has no room to set another. I think I'm going to liquidate 10 or 15 of the oddball small and old parts saws that I have been hanging onto.



I'm thinking shelves! But seriously, you got anything with a sachs dolmar badge in the sell pile?


----------



## sawnami

No Sachs-Dolmar in the pile. Only Dolmar I have is a MS 260 trimmer I bought last week.

Funny story about the trimmer. The guy I bought if from said it was a very powerful trimmer. It had a 260cc motor! I said that it definitely had to be a powerful trimmer then.:monkey:

I have thought about taking the bars off of them to gain some space, but it is such a hassle to take them off and on when you are in a hurry.

BTW I have more Stihl's than I want to admit to. Maybe trade the 026 for a Jonsered 2051?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> No Sachs-Dolmar in the pile. Only Dolmar I have is a MS 260 trimmer I bought last week.
> 
> Funny story about the trimmer. The guy I bought if from said it was a very powerful trimmer. It had a 260cc motor! I said that it definitely had to be a powerful trimmer then.:monkey:


 
260CC trimmer!!!!!!! you could put a prop on that and have a speed boat


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> No Sachs-Dolmar in the pile. Only Dolmar I have is a MS 260 trimmer I bought last week.
> 
> Funny story about the trimmer. The guy I bought if from said it was a very powerful trimmer. It had a 260cc motor! I said that it definitely had to be a powerful trimmer then.:monkey:
> 
> I have thought about taking the bars off of them to gain some space, but it is such a hassle to take them off and on when you are in a hurry.
> 
> BTW I have more Stihl's than I want to admit to. Maybe trade the 026 for a Jonsered 2051?:msp_rolleyes:


 
There you go I would do that in a heartbeat.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

*What is it?*

Ok, I know this isn't the Poulan thread. But I thought I would try here first with my questions. I am thinking this is a Poulan 3400 in Craftsman clothes, am I close? And secondly, (having NEVER been much of a Poulan fan) did they chrome the inside of the cylinders of these old saws, or were they "Cool Bores" like the new stuff? This one looks great thru the muffler, but compression is so low, I had to check to see if the spark plug was in it...

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unkcrafts002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unkcrafts002.jpg" border="0" alt="unk crafts"></a>

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=unkcrafts001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/unkcrafts001.jpg" border="0" alt="unk crafts"></a>


----------



## sunfish

Could be a 3400, or one of the two larger cc versions. 

My 3400 has a chrome plated piston and aluminum bore, but it's old, with a lot of hours and still runs great.

The 3.7 on the starter cover, should be a clue, but I'm not that familiar with em.

Low comp doesn't sound good for this one, not sure how easy parts are to get for these?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sunfish said:


> Could be a 3400, or one of the two larger cc versions.
> 
> My 3400 has a chrome plated piston and aluminum bore, but it's old, with a lot of hours and still runs great.
> 
> The 3.7 on the starter cover, should be a clue, but I'm not that familiar with em.
> 
> Low comp doesn't sound good for this one, not sure how easy parts are to get for these?


 
I was leaning toward the alum bore, it looks aluminum, but I can't find my magnet to stick in there. Parts are still available from sears, but there is no way I would spend over 20 bucks to get this thing running. I'll set it back under the bench, somebody will either want it, or I'll eventually get tired of looking at it & part it out or junk it.


----------



## sunfish

ARsawMechanic said:


> I was leaning toward the alum bore, it looks aluminum, but I can't find my magnet to stick in there. Parts are still available from sears, but there is no way I would spend over 20 bucks to get this thing running. I'll set it back under the bench, somebody will either want it, or I'll eventually get tired of looking at it & part it out or junk it.


 
Bring it to the GTG, someone will buy it. :msp_smile:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sunfish said:


> Bring it to the GTG, someone will buy it. :msp_smile:


 
Thats a fine idea! Surely somebody there will be looking for a good boat anchor!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Someone needs to grab this one.


----------



## wendell

I wonder in how many threads and by how many guys that saw will be posted tonight? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay

Work Saw Collector said:


> Someone needs to grab this one.


 
Heck, I was 5 minutes from Fenton today.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Now that I think about it that guy had two of them. I had one bookmarked and it got sold before I could talk to the guy. The other one had a Partner recoil on it and he only wanted 250 for that one.


----------



## wendell

Hey, Art, you heading down to the GTG?


----------



## Art Vandelay

wendell said:


> Hey, Art, you heading down to the GTG?


 
Doubt it, I'm not sure about the when and the where but I guessing it's smack dab in the middle of deer season again. :msp_sad:

We need a spring GTG. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22

Art Vandelay said:


> Doubt it, I'm not sure about the when and the where but I guessing it's smack dab in the middle of deer season again. :msp_sad:
> 
> We need a spring GTG. :msp_thumbup:


 
Dont be sceered, its only a GTG.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay

logging22 said:


> Dont be sceered, its only a GTG.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Okay, I nominate you to host one this coming spring. :biggrin: You gotta make that dern Stilverado show up too. What's he been up to lately? I haven't seen him post in a coons age.


----------



## logging22

Art Vandelay said:


> Okay, I nominate you to host one this coming spring. :biggrin: You gotta make that dern Stilverado show up too. What's he been up to lately? I haven't seen him post in a coons age.


 
I would be glad too host another GTG. You set a date and ill be there.:hmm3grin2orange:

As for my brother, well, he dont like chainsaws anymore, gave them all to me and started a concrete business. Money and all i guess. But, if i start one he can hear it. He only lives 8 miles away.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay

logging22 said:


> I would be glad too host another GTG. You set a date and ill be there.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> As for my brother, well, he dont like chainsaws anymore, gave them all to me and started a concrete business. Money and all i guess. But, if i start one he can hear it. He only lives 8 miles away.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well that's a bummer, he was good to have around and stuff. Tell him Art said hey.


----------



## logging22

Art Vandelay said:


> Well that's a bummer, he was good to have around and stuff. Tell him Art said hey.


 
LOL. Will do brother.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## wendell

Art Vandelay said:


> Doubt it, I'm not sure about the when and the where but I guessing it's smack dab in the middle of deer season again. :msp_sad:


 
Why don't you just fill your tags before the GTG? Shouldn't be too hard for someone with your skill level.


----------



## Art Vandelay

wendell said:


> Why don't you just fill your tags before the GTG? Shouldn't be too hard for someone with your skill level.


 
That would be great but only time will tell. No matter my overrated skill level, at some point the deer have to cooperate and show themselves at a respectable distance. I think Rope and SS have the same issues with the fall GTG.


----------



## atvguns

Art Vandelay said:


> Doubt it, I'm not sure about the when and the where but I guessing it's smack dab in the middle of deer season again. :msp_sad:
> 
> We need a spring GTG. :msp_thumbup:


 Two weeks before rifle season


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Art Vandelay said:


> Doubt it, I'm not sure about the when and the where but I guessing it's smack dab in the middle of deer season again. :msp_sad:
> 
> We need a spring GTG. :msp_thumbup:


 
We had two this past spring you missed both mine and Les' so you owe us showing at our fall GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> I was leaning toward the alum bore, it looks aluminum, but I can't find my magnet to stick in there. Parts are still available from sears, but there is no way I would spend over 20 bucks to get this thing running. I'll set it back under the bench, somebody will either want it, or I'll eventually get tired of looking at it & part it out or junk it.


 
Those were probably the best saw Poulan made for Craftsman. I've heard some good things said about the "Red Case" model... You could get a lot more RPM's out of them than the Craftsman/Roper 3.7's. Find out what the cylinder is made of, and maybe we can do some "tradin'"... I got a good looking Super 2 as fodder...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey fellas, I just got a PM from Indian Springs. He's alive and kickin'... Been feeling under the weather, says he's feeling a little better. Hopefully he'll be postin up soon!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Hey fellas, I just got a PM from Indian Springs. He's alive and kickin'... Been feeling under the weather, says he's feeling a little better. Hopefully he'll be postin up soon!!!


 
Good news.


----------



## Art Vandelay

atvguns said:


> Two weeks before rifle season


 
Also known as prime time bow season. The two weeks before rifle season are the best hunting of the year. The rifle hunters haven't spooked the deer yet and they're entering the rut.


Work Saw Collector said:


> We had two this past spring you missed both mine and Les' so you owe us showing at our fall GTG.


 
I must of missed those threads. :bang:


----------



## wendell

Art Vandelay said:


> I must of missed those threads. :bang:


 
Well, if you'd get out of the OTF once in a while and make helpful posts like me, you'd know these things.


----------



## Art Vandelay

wendell said:


> Well, if you'd get out of the OTF once in a while and make helpful posts like me, you'd know these things.


 
I bet the guy you learned that comment from is one smart dood.


----------



## Art Vandelay

By the looks of the date that this thread started, it was the spring GTG thread.


----------



## wendell

Art Vandelay said:


> By the looks of the date that this thread started, it was the spring GTG thread.


 
Yep.

I know women less chatty than these guys. They haven't slowed down one bit. There's even an occasional question over what they are wearing.


----------



## RVALUE

Art Vandelay said:


> By the looks of the date that this thread started, it was the spring GTG thread.


 


Now Fall. You see it is a migratory thread. 


And inter-racial. We have Kansans, Texans, and Okies right in the mix. So you could complete the gambit with a bit of Yank.


----------



## RVALUE

I mowed the gtg grass this morning, started at 4 a.m. Left home at 1:30. Too wet, didn't work worth a flip. Shot AT an armadillo. Back in Siloam by 10.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Yep.
> 
> I know women less chatty than these guys. They haven't slowed down one bit. There's even an occasional question over what they are wearing.



We like to consider ourselves chainsaw enthusiasts un encumbered by the protocol some would deem appropriate...


----------



## RVALUE

I put a ledge next to where Logging set up last year, so he and stumpy can, well, so they can.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hedgerow said:


> We like to consider ourselves chainsaw enthusiasts un encumbered by the protocol some would deem appropriate...


 
ill second that


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I put a ledge next to where Logging set up last year, so he and stumpy can, well, so they can.


 
Thanks Dan. Glad you finally got to that project. Make thing go alot easier.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> We like to consider ourselves chainsaw enthusiasts un encumbered by the protocol some would deem appropriate...


 
You are a unique bunch. I look forward to meeting you all!

Oops, excuse me; y'all


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> You are a unique bunch. I look forward to meeting you all!
> 
> Oops, excuse me; y'all


 
Gotta put a little hillbilly in that y'all Wendell.


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> Gotta put a little hillbilly in that y'all Wendell.


 
I dun be tryin'!

BTW, you ain't gonna pull out your scary face while I'm there, are ya?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

logging22 said:


> Gotta put a little hillbilly in that y'all Wendell.


 
stumpy will put a little hillbilly in him if he'll hold still for 2 minutes...


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> I dun be tryin'!
> 
> BTW, you ain't gonna pull out your scary face while I'm there, are ya?


 
LOL. No scary face. Scouts honor.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

four great things happened today...

I got to meet JW Younger 
I got my new stumpbroke saw
I got to meet Stumpy
Stumpy was wearing pants

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Number 37 said:


> four great things happened today...
> 
> I got to meet JW Younger
> I got my new stumpbroke saw
> I got to meet Stumpy
> Stumpy was wearing pants
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I can see where #1 and #4 would be a big deal. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Made it home bout an hour ago. 
Was greeat to meet #37 & JW in person. Got to drop my first Arki hickory & brought home a couple of fun builds. Got the buildoff MS460/046 from JW & another saw. I'll let #37 disclose the info on the "other saw" if he so chooses. Not sure if'n it's sposed to be another "top secret" built.:wink2:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

ment to ask if you thought you might be able to rig up a kickstart on it or not...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> ment to ask if you thought you might be able to rig up a kickstart on it or not...


 
Hey, yer the do-dad fabricator. I'm sure you could come up with sumthin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sticky wars,:msp_biggrin: We don't need a sticky I'll keep this one on top until six months after Dan's GTG.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sticky wars,:msp_biggrin: We don't need a sticky I'll keep this one on top until six months after Dan's GTG.



Well, in November, it'll be back on topic and about the Spring GTG won't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mornin guys.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> Mornin guys.


 
mornin'...

forgot to mention, the 3120 doesn't need to be kept quiet if you'd like folks to know you're fixin' to put a stumpbroke hurt on it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sticky wars,:msp_biggrin: We don't need a sticky I'll keep this one on top until six months after Dan's GTG.


 
Can you say..."Bump and run"???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> mornin'...
> 
> forgot to mention, the 3120 doesn't need to be kept quiet if you'd like folks to know you're fixin' to put a stumpbroke hurt on it...


 
Sweet, I hate keepin secrets. I might do a build thread on it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Can you say..."Bump and run"???


 
Yep, I come in from splitting wood bump the thread and go back out to splitting. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Howdy folks I spent some time at the pawn shop this morning found two 026 that didn't look to bad but they was a little high for me .


----------



## sunfish

Afternoon, folks! :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Afternoon, folks! :msp_smile:


 
Howdy Don...


----------



## wendell

Afternoon, Don. Afternoon Mr. Row.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Afternoon, Don. Afternoon Mr. Row.


 
I looked for the "perfect" Hedge log Saturday Wendell... Found some good ones, but not exactly what I wanted. Nothin grows straight around here...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hey, that looks just like a 'hedgerow'... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> snipped...
> 
> I looked for the "perfect" Hedge log Saturday Wendell... Found some good ones, but not exactly what I wanted. Nothin grows straight around here...:msp_wink:


 
straight wood is for sissies


----------



## logging22

Howdy boys. I knew Sir Stumpalot would have another GTG without me. Bummer.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Howdy boys. I knew Sir Stumpalot would have another GTG without me. Bummer.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That means he is sceared of your saws doesn't want to get showed up.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That means he is sceared of your saws doesn't want to get showed up.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


 
Finally. Somebody gets it!! Thanks Ken.:msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump and drive!!!


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I looked for the "perfect" Hedge log Saturday Wendell... Found some good ones, but not exactly what I wanted. Nothin grows straight around here...:msp_wink:




That looks like a fun fence row to clean out might be worse than the big cedar fence rows around here


----------



## sawnami

Stumpbroke trimmer?:hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6bEMy0Nj434" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That looks like a fun fence row to clean out might be worse than the big cedar fence rows around here


 
That row makes a nice shooting lane. I almost hate to cut it clean. I got a dandy of old growth stuff I'll be checking out this weekend. Should find a special log for wendell's 7901 in there. It has to be just right. Hedge can be a real humbler when it comes to fast saws. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> That row makes a nice shooting lane. I almost hate to cut it clean. I got a dandy of old growth stuff I'll be checking out this weekend. Should find a special log for wendell's 7901 in there. It has to be just right. Hedge can be a real humbler when it comes to fast saws. :msp_sneaky:



is it anything like cutting blackjack


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> is it anything like cutting blackjack


 

Ask stumpy... My calculations say bout 25 to 35% harder. But that's what this GTG is all about. Getting to the bottom of a few things... John T. Has milled it I think. Man... I can't wait till October...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedge & blackjack are close, I've cut allot of blackjack but only a few cookies on one log of hedge. So I can't say 100% wich is harder. Not sure if all hedge has that hardass heartwood. They are real close except fer the concrete core that hedge has. Blackjack seems more consistant. I do know seasoned blackjack will make sparks come off yter chain.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

here we are talkin' about cutting wood and stumpy has to bring cookies into it... he's always thinking about food...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

number 37 said:


> here we are talkin' about cutting wood and stumpy has to bring cookies into it... He's always thinking about food...


 
yup!!!:d


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> yup!!!:d


 
You ain't alone Stump... I'm contemplating a bucket of biscuits and gravy right now...:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

Where are Locust Cutter and jerrycmorrow? Haven't seen either one in quite some time. I had to go back a ways to find either one to send them some rep.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Where are Locust Cutter and jerrycmorrow? Haven't seen either one in quite some time. I had to go back a ways to find either one to send them some rep.


 
Don't know.Not like Jerry to be on radio silence for too long... I think LC might have been having some Computer issues...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Ask stumpy... My calculations say bout 25 to 35% harder. But that's what this GTG is all about. Getting to the bottom of a few things... John T. Has milled it I think. Man... I can't wait till October...:msp_wink:


 Maybe I can come up with a blackjack to take to the gtg what size hedge are you bringing


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Maybe I can come up with a blackjack to take to the gtg what size hedge are you bringing


 
Cool! I'm bringing 2... One about 12" and the other?... "Wendell size"...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That row makes a nice shooting lane. I almost hate to cut it clean. I got a dandy of old growth stuff I'll be checking out this weekend. Should find a special log for wendell's 7901 in there. It has to be just right. Hedge can be a real humbler when it comes to fast saws. :msp_sneaky:


 
Be sure and make sure its a dead one. you know what i mean they are the tough ones.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be sure and make sure its a dead one. you know what i mean they are the tough ones.


 
How are you, and everyone else? I have been so busy this week hadn't been posting much but am staying cought up on the reading.


----------



## atvguns

Looks like Stumpy's sticky was not very sticky after all. This whole sticky war is about to get out of hand


I like how the title to this thread is in red now how did that happen


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good got to do some cutting last sunday cut down a big oak that a friend of mine needed removed. It had grown up in a fence had to cut it shoulder high. will have about 3 big pick up loads when all said and done. The P100 is a nice saw not as fast as the Jonsered 2094. but with biggerwood it would be unstopable.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> How are you, and everyone else? I have been so busy this week hadn't been posting much but am staying cought up on the reading.


 I am doing fine just working alot of overtime right now. One guy in our department has been on sick leave for over a month so we are taking turns covering his shift.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Looks like Stumpy's sticky was not very sticky after all. This whole sticky war is about to get out of hand
> 
> 
> I like how the title to this thread is in red now how did that happen


 
Its all stupid. some people just have to bi$&% about some thing and screw it all up.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good got to do some cutting last sunday cut down a big oak that a friend of mine needed removed. It had grown up in a fence had to cut it shoulder high. will have about 3 big pick up loads when all said and done. The P100 is a nice saw not as fast as the Jonsered 2094. but with biggerwood it would be unstopable.


 
That grown in barbwire is as bad as a horse shoe better safe than sorry


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Looks like Stumpy's sticky was not very sticky after all. This whole sticky war is about to get out of hand
> 
> 
> I like how the title to this thread is in red now how did that happen


 
I used my points some time ago on the red, Stumps thread is still there 4th sticky from the bottom.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Looks like Stumpy's sticky was not very sticky after all. This whole sticky war is about to get out of hand
> 
> 
> I like how the title to this thread is in red now how did that happen


 
It's a sticky situation... Try not to get any on ya! :msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> That grown in barbwire is as bad as a horse shoe better safe than sorry


 
Thought about Pics but didn't want to get Safty police started. Yes barb wire can jack uip a good chain in a split second. going to cut it of at the ground and bring it to the GTG for that special someone.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thought about Pics but didn't want to get Safty police started. Yes barb wire can jack uip a good chain in a split second. going to cut it of at the ground and bring it to the GTG for that special someone.


 
You cutting in shorts and flip flops again???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You cutting in shorts and flip flops again???:msp_biggrin:


 
I thought I would wear the same as Stumpy :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: No really the first cut to get the tree down was really shoulder high with my 2094 was going to use the P100 but the J2094 was lighter.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I used my points some time ago on the red, Stumps thread is still there 4th sticky from the bottom.


 I guess I missed it the first time usually all I click on is (todayspost) and ( quick links) so I can go to my subscribed threads I never really even see the sickys


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I thought I would wear the same as Stumpy :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: No really the first cut to get the tree down was really shoulder high with my 2094 was going to use the P100 but the J2094 was lighter.


 
Sometimes you just got to do what you gotta do... It's on the ground...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

And in 18 to 20 " pieces. Now for the splitting.


----------



## logging22

Hello boys! And Stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpy's just can't wait till October GTG !!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WOW thats disturbing i live Way to close to him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

If Stumpy wears that, ill wear mine.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Number 37 said:


> Stumpy's just can't wait till October GTG !!!


 
Disturbing thats all that needs to be said.:confused2:


----------



## john taliaferro

I am thinking about a bridge piling painted up nice ,skined with some bark . Had a anagram today because of a ekg that looked not wright to my dr . when he got their vein was closed but had grown a replacement . Human body is shure is something


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> If Stumpy wears that, ill wear mine.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I double dog dare ya'...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> I am thinking about a bridge piling painted up nice ,skined with some bark . Had a anagram today because of a ekg that looked not wright to my dr . when he got their vein was closed but had grown a replacement . Human body is shure is something


 
It sure is... And I'm glad to hear it..


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I double dog dare ya'...:msp_sneaky:


 
Its all on the Stump brother.:tongue2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> And in 18 to 20 " pieces. Now for the splitting.


 
Nice... I found out tonight, that I can actually fit a whole cord on the truck, but it sure ain't ideal... 2/3's cord fits much better... Had to stack 6 rows higher than the cab to get the full... 

I need a dump truck...:msp_angry:


----------



## wendell

john taliaferro said:


> I am thinking about a bridge piling painted up nice ,skined with some bark . Had a anagram today because of a ekg that looked not wright to my dr . when he got their vein was closed but had grown a replacement . Human body is shure is something


 
Good to hear, John. And what's this I hear about you blowing off the GTG? :msp_mad:


----------



## wendell

BTW, is someone going to make up nametags for the GTG seeing as I got 30 of you to figure out name to faces to real names?


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> BTW, is someone going to make up nametags for the GTG seeing as I got 30 of you to figure out name to faces to real names?


 
Ill be the one wearing Stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

i will have the best looking sideburns there


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i will have the best looking sideburns there


 
Really? Thats so 70's brother. I like it.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

but i was born in 1980


----------



## ARsawMechanic

wendell said:


> BTW, is someone going to make up nametags for the GTG seeing as I got 30 of you to figure out name to faces to real names?


 
Aw, heck! Thats half the fun, figgerin' out who's who in the grand scheme of things. I spent about an hour at the last one tryin to guess who was who.. I finally just started asking. I probably got half of them right.


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> but i was born in 1980


 
oops. Sorry.:msp_unsure:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

logging22 said:


> Ill be the one wearing Stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Eeeew! Thats a visual I didn't need this late in the evening!


----------



## logging22

ARsawMechanic said:


> Eeeew! Thats a visual I didn't need this late in the evening!


 
You have seen his avatar right? Thats me on the other side. Every time i get close to him this happens. Kinda like a puppy i used to have. I keep a slim jim in my pocket just in case.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You have seen his avatar right? Thats me on the other side. Every time i get close to him this happens. Kinda like a puppy i used to have. *I keep a slim jim in my pocket just in case.:hmm3grin2orange*:


 
I aint fallin fer that one agian:msp_scared:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> I aint fallin fer that one agian:msp_scared:


 
It smelled like a slim jim didnt it??:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> It smelled like a slim jim didnt it??:msp_unsure:


 
Well, it did a little.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Well, it did a little.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Funny thing is, it was supposed to be fish.:msp_confused:


----------



## john taliaferro

will see bout gtg . dr said be cool till fri then what ever i want to do .Loggins was that your saw it wasn' even mm, i cant tell if its running or not may send it to stump.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> will see bout gtg . dr said be cool till fri then what ever i want to do .Loggins was that your saw it wasn' even mm, i cant tell if its running or not may send it to stump.


 
Hey John, if you don't make it to the GTG do ya think I could borrow the 088 to take to it??? Pretty please:redface:


----------



## wendell

john taliaferro said:


> will see bout gtg . dr said be cool till fri then what ever i want to do .Loggins was that your saw it wasn' even mm, i cant tell if its running or not may send it to stump.


 
I'm bringin' the 166. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


>


Hey that was sposed to be my surprise GTG outfit. 



Hedgerow said:


> I double dog dare ya'...:msp_sneaky:


You remembered what happened @ Less's GTG:msp_ohmy:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Ill be the one wearing Stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange:


Now that is funny I don't care who you are.


----------



## atvguns

Number 37 said:


> Stumpy's just can't wait till October GTG !!!




I know everyone wanted this posted again:hmm3grin2orange:

I find it a little ironic that Wendell and Stumpy is the only one that cliked the like button on this picture


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I know everyone wanted this posted again:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I find it a little ironic that Wendell and Stumpy is the only one that cliked the like button on this picture


 
Everybody else is in denial. Ya'll know you want to see me in that outfit:msp_wub:


----------



## Lurch2

Wow, I gotta see this first thing in the morning. The day can only get better.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lurch2 said:


> Wow, I gotta see this first thing in the morning. The day can only get better.


 
Thats pretty much what I see every mornin:redface:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> Thats pretty much what I see every mornin:redface:


 
except you're "making muscles" and rubbin' lotion all over yourself standing in front of a mirror... while singing old Jackson 5 tunes and doing your little happy dance :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> except you're "making muscles" and rubbin' lotion all over yourself standing in front of a mirror... while singing old Jackson 5 tunes and doing your little happy dance :biggrinbounce2:


 
It aint lotion, it's that anti monkey butt powder.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> It aint lotion, it's that anti monkey butt powder.


 
frictions a ##### ain't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> frictions a ##### ain't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
So is gravity...
:amazed:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*cross posting from the before bed 066 thread.*



> This thread inspired me this morning, I grabbed the flat top and went out cutting this morning. Here is a couple pics, One on todays oak rounds and one on the wood pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood by supercabs78, on Flickr



Here is a couple pic of the wood I have brought up this week. The stack behind the truck on the milk barn ramp is bigger now. 

I'm off to do some splitting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Stephen! How come you didn't split them round Elm pieces???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> frictions a ##### ain't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Don't want to start a bush fire:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Page 288? Kewl. Hightop time.

All yew Husky haters can pound sand.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

^your bar's on upside down... it'll cut slower that way


----------



## Freehand

I knew I'd draw out the master of the obvious with that.Congratulations,king.

It is however in my defense,an Aussie bar.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

CunningLinguist said:


> Page 288? Kewl. Hightop time.
> 
> All yew Husky haters can pound sand.


 
I'll give ya a lil Hightop Husky help.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws013-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws013-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

And more, Not really tryin to one up ya Jason. She's just the pertiest one I got.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws012-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
This ones fer Less
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Stumpyless.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Stumpyless.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

CunningLinguist said:


> Page 288? Kewl. Hightop time.
> 
> All yew Husky haters can pound sand.


 
Very nice I been waiting to see that one with the high top on it, now the ebay hunt will be for the full wrap.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

CunningLinguist said:


> I knew I'd draw out the master of the obvious with that.Congratulations,king.
> 
> It is however in my defense,an Aussie bar.



I was hoping for the Tshirt, but I'll take a crown instead 

see? stumpy shined his up and removed all the writing... 

he can't read and often has a difficult time telling up from down anyway.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

side note: son of a GUN it's hot today.

had 6 deaders to cut down, and only got one down, it taking a bad fall across the road. Got it cleared enough to drive by, but took over an hour (should have been 10-15min) to clean the road proper... for that one friggin tree I drank over a gallon of water and started hydrated. Dang near had a bad time while cutting trees. Glad it's just right across our street and I already told the neighbor that it may take me a while w/the heat and my general gimpyness.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll do ya all one better and show ya one in action!!!

[video=youtube;wQMNDHp5cTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQMNDHp5cTQ[/video]


----------



## Freehand

Man that hedge is some nasty stuff.Nice vid.

That for participating in the 288 page guys


----------



## atvguns

CunningLinguist said:


> Page 288? Kewl. Hightop time.
> 
> All yew Husky haters can pound sand.



where's the brakes on that bad boy


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> where's the brakes on that bad boy


 
Don't need one... Jason wears a helmet when he runs it...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Don't need one... Jason wears a helmet when he runs it...


 
yeah, but it's more of a "short bus" helmet instead of a dedicated chainsaw helmet... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> where's the brakes on that bad boy



One of the oldies,sans brake.It's been delegated to bucked up round chunking only.Until some kind soul throws a modern clutch cover at me.

My graduating class was 13.All the buses were short.:tongue2:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> And more, Not really tryin to one up ya Jason. She's just the pertiest one I got.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws012-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws012-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws014.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws014.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> This ones fer Less
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Stumpyless.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Stumpyless.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
That's sure sum purdy saw you have there Chad.

AW shucks,289?Funs over bois


----------



## atvguns

Are you going to change your username back or are we stuck with this cunning guy


----------



## Freehand

I didn't start the name change wars,but now I don't wanna spend the credits to change it LOL.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

CunningLinguist said:


> That's sure sum purdy saw you have there Chad.
> 
> AW shucks,289?Funs over bois


 
Thanks, and please, call me Stumpy (or any other variation of the name). Thats what I've gone by fer the last ten years or so.
289??? were you referin to my saw?? If so, it's just a 288 that I pieced together. Still runnin a lowboy filter under my NOS hightop.


----------



## Freehand

Naw 289 was the page number.


----------



## atvguns

CunningLinguist said:


> Naw 289 was the page number.


 
Mine says page 109 you must be using the short page linda like the bus you are used to


----------



## Freehand

Ouch.Disproportionate response bro.


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Mine says page 109 you must be using the short page linda like the bus you are used to


 
And I'm on Page 44 so I guess that ain't saying much about the size of your bus either. :eek2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Page 217 here. I like the short bus, cuase all the cool kids sit in the back & with the short bus. The whole thing is the back.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Size of the bus doesn't matter, its whether or not you lick the windows!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm on 289. all you other guys are just wrong (among other things).


----------



## J.W Younger

old Seagertune, turn the page
an stuff
opps my math allways did suck


----------



## jerrycmorrow

now you weeding out the OF's from the YF's. and stuff. turn the page


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpy isn't it difficult cutting with a bar that long? 

I mean you have to drag around that chair to stand on so you don't get the nose in the dirt while bucking... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

CunningLinguist said:


> Naw 289 was the page number.


 
I just can't wait till we hit page 372!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I just can't wait till we hit page 372!!!


 
Or 346...



And stuff... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Well we should be getting really close to 290 so drag out the Stihl's


----------



## atvguns

CunningLinguist said:


> Ouch.Disproportionate response bro.



disproportionate!!!!!!!!!! 

I see you learned more than how to undo bra straps on that short bus


----------



## atvguns

No post for over five hr. sure is slow tonight


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> No post for over five hr. sure is slow tonight


 
Special at Ryan's tonight?


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> Special at Ryan's tonight?


 Well I guess me and you didn't get invited


----------



## wendell

It's good to see who my friends are.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Well I guess me and you didn't get invited


 
neither did I. i didnt want to go anyway:msp_angry:


----------



## atvguns

Howdy pcj did you find any 029 parts yet


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> Don't need one... Jason wears a helmet when he runs it...


 aint got enough power to cut the plastic , he's safe


----------



## Freehand

john taliaferro said:


> aint got enough power to cut the plastic , he's safe


 
Sounds like an 80cc foldin' money bet.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> It's good to see who my friends are.


 
you have friends?


----------



## RVALUE

Going to mow the grass so you don't get dew on your ankles. or lillies.


----------



## john taliaferro

stump you gotta show me how to post pictures . and you cant come dressed like that :msp_scared: woke up with night mares .


----------



## Hedgerow

CunningLinguist said:


> Sounds like an 80cc foldin' money bet.


 
I'll just take your money with 79 cc's...:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll

CunningLinguist said:


> Naw 289 was the page number.


 


atvguns said:


> Mine says page 109 you must be using the short page linda like the bus you are used to



I am on page 44.....


----------



## Freehand

Not all page numbers are created equal apparently.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I'll just take your money with 79 cc's...:msp_wink:


 
I know of a 372 that would make em work fer it:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll

CunningLinguist said:


> Not all page numbers are created equal apparently.:msp_ohmy:



No, they aren't - you can choose beyween several options, regarding how many posts you want per page.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How is every one doing? Just got home frome work. Might try to cut some more wood tomorrow.


----------



## J.W Younger

Split a little this mornin, cut a dab , not sittin the world on fire here.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

cut/stacked some yesterday. got busy w/other stuff today and needed a little time for recovery. May stack a little more tomorrow afternoon ... 

hope everyone else's weekend's going well/safe


----------



## Hank Chinaski

JW you get all that cut up in your front yard?
I sure feel bad that Stumpy cut that down and left it all there for you... 




*ok, he may have had a little help, sorry I had to run off so quick. 
Right as I was about to get on the freeway, they were turning folks around on the on ramp and sending them back> I had to go to J'vill on the access road and almost missed my meeting anyway


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I know of a 372 that would make em work fer it:msp_thumbsup:


 
I can think of a couple...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

I got over heated again today... I was hoping 101 wouldn't be as bad as 107, so we gave it a go... Got a nice load of hackberry... One of my favorites! It's beer thirty...


----------



## RVALUE

Getting the grass mowed. Looking good!


----------



## J.W Younger

Number 37 said:


> JW you get all that cut up in your front yard?
> I sure feel bad that Stumpy cut that down and left it all there for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ok, he may have had a little help, sorry I had to run off so quick.
> Right as I was about to get on the freeway, they were turning folks around on the on ramp and sending them back> I had to go to J'vill on the access road and almost missed my meeting anyway


Well yeah and no, got the trunk blocked up and split, still a mess of limb wood and brushin. You can tell by my knee high grass I don't let small #### bother me..Guess i better git after it, that hickory rots fast as cast iron rust. Drop by sometime if yer in the neighboorhood
allways here if i ani't turnin wrenches down in sherwood.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lookin forward to October... Cooler weather, cookie cutting...


----------



## atvguns

Howdy men


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Howdy men


 
are u including stumpy in that statement?

any need any mac 10-10 parts picked up three today


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Howdy men


 
Howdy there guns... You had that 044 out earnin it's keep lately?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy there guns... You had that 044 out earnin it's keep lately?


 Nope it needs to cool down a little more for me I figure time I get all my spraying and brushhogging done it will be just about right to start cutting wood


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> are u including stumpy in that statement?
> 
> any need any mac 10-10 parts picked up three today


 
I got a Mac put together for the gtg... But there only is one Mac that I been on the lookout for... That's a 125... But so is everyone else...:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Nope it needs to cool down a little more for me I figure time I get all my spraying and brushhogging done it will be just about right to start cutting wood


 
We've given up on spraying the bean field behind the house... Just gonna cut the beans and Johnson grass for hay... Been a tough year around here...


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> are u including stumpy in that statement?
> 
> any need any mac 10-10 parts picked up three today



I have two 10-10 in a box was hoping to make one saw out of the two the first one I got was my dads I took it apart when I was a kid and lost some of the parts had the second one give to me a few months back it is mostly complete the best I can tell. Maybe one of these days I can make a runner out of them


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> I know of a 2171 that would make em work fer it:msp_thumbsup:


 
Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Fixed it for ya.


 
This GTG is gonna be fun.

Britt, you'd better have that 372 good & broke in by then.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

ran 4 tanks thru it on Thursday. Got some more cutting to do at the neighbors this next week if the weather holds out, but it's rough being the only gimp cutting/hauling/stacking in all this heat (I'm a sissy like that lol)


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> This GTG is gonna be fun.
> 
> Britt, you'd better have that 372 good & broke in by then.:msp_biggrin:


 
Yep!

And there's another saw that will need to be good and broke-in.... and stuff...


----------



## J.W Younger

That stumpbroke saw of #37s sure sounds angry.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

J.W Younger said:


> That stumpbroke saw of #37s sure sounds angry.


 
it's mad at the wood I tell ya...

that and fuel... it's really mad at fuel.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Glad to hear it's still mad @ the world. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Glad to hear it's still mad @ the world. :msp_w00t:


 
The old timer is kinda pissed too... :msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

You boys been busy here in the last couple of days. Glad everybody is up and about.


----------



## RVALUE

Made a few passes past your old standing grounds.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> The old timer is kinda pissed too... :msp_wink:


 That ain't no way to talk about Wendell


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Made a few passes past your old standing grounds.


 
Kool. Thanks. I will be needing that space soon!!


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> That ain't no way to talk about Wendell


 
Actually, tonight the old timer is just sore and tired. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

It's quiet in here... Too quiet...
:canny:


----------



## Freehand

The Monday doldrums mang,I'm heading back out to the shop.


----------



## Hedgerow

It took me over an hour, but you can fit a real cord of wood on a pickup... Stacked real tight...

And you can only do it with one of these... Cause you'd break a chevy....:msp_wink:
C'Mon Stump!!! Let's hear the rebuttal!!!


----------



## J.W Younger

I had a 66 k-10 wood haul a full cord stacked cab high and on the chain supported tailgate. They don't make 1/2 ton 4/4s like that nowdays.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It took me over an hour, but you can fit a real cord of wood on a pickup... Stacked real tight...
> 
> And you can only do it with one of these... Cause you'd break a chevy....:msp_wink:
> C'Mon Stump!!! Let's hear the rebuttal!!!


 
When you can stack a cord & 1/2 on that thing then we can talk!:eek2:
Takes all day fer me to cut it but I've hualed several cord & 1/2 loads.
Put an 8'x8' flatbed on that powerjoke & stack it 3' high:msp_thumbsup: 

Workin on JW's 460 today, if everything goes right it should be in some wod this afternoon. Gonna be lotsa noodlein goin on.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> When you can stack a cord & 1/2 on that thing then we can talk!:eek2:
> Takes all day fer me to cut it but I've hualed several cord & 1/2 loads.
> Put an 8'x8' flatbed on that powerjoke & stack it 3' high:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Workin on JW's 460 today, if everything goes right it should be in some wod this afternoon. Gonna be lotsa noodlein goin on.


 
Workin on it... Found a flatbed this weekend... I'm thinking dump cylinder... :msp_sneaky: May have to wait till spring to do that though...

Git some video of that 460 as soon as you get it where you want it... We wanna see too... ps:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> When you can stack a cord & 1/2 on that thing then we can talk!:eek2:
> Takes all day fer me to cut it but I've hualed several cord & 1/2 loads.
> Put an 8'x8' flatbed on that powerjoke & stack it 3' high:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> Workin on JW's 460 today, if everything goes right it should be in some wod this afternoon. Gonna be lotsa noodlein goin on.


 3' high I always stacked 4 rows of 20-24 inch wood 4' high and 8.5' long on my 79 f250 sold it as 4 rank always wanted to give the customer a little extra just to make sure. I do have to admit the 3/4 ton had duals and over load springs installed


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It took me over an hour, but you can fit a real cord of wood on a pickup... Stacked real tight...
> 
> And you can only do it with one of these... Cause you'd break a chevy....:msp_wink:
> C'Mon Stump!!! Let's hear the rebuttal!!!


 
Hedge, I don't care what Stumpy says, *that is a fine lookin truck !!!*

I'd love to have one just like it!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sunfish said:


> Hedge, I don't care what Stumpy says, *that is a fine lookin truck for your wife!!!*
> 
> I'd love to have one just like it for my wife!


 
fixed.




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Number 37 said:


> fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Smart wife, she knows a good truck! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> Smart wife, she knows a good truck! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
agreed. i used ta be a confirmed gmc afficianado but tried ford once. decided i liked them better. never have cared for dodge. then was TOTALLY confirmed when gmc turned into government motors and dodge took the bailout. just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> agreed. i used ta be a confirmed gmc afficianado but tried ford once. decided i liked them better. never have cared for dodge. then was TOTALLY confirmed when gmc turned into government motors and dodge took the bailout. just sayin.


 
My sentiments exactly... Ruined me on them forever...


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
The wife won't drive it... Too hard to park at Walmart...
:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

I used this to haul a piece of Mesquite back from southern Texas last spring... It sure don't hold much for the amount of fuel it uses... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

That's a good looking truck for its age. Is it a powerstroke or a gas burner?

I liked stumpys rig he brought to terrys. Hard to beat a 12 valve dodge.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I used this to haul a piece of Mesquite back from southern Texas last spring... It sure don't hold much for the amount of fuel it uses... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 That is a expensive ride just to go get some wood are you tied in with the Obama administration or something


----------



## atvguns

Number 37 said:


> it's mad at the wood I tell ya...
> 
> that and fuel... it's really mad at fuel.... :hmm3grin2orange:



I am sure if Stumpy had his way with you. You would be a little upset also. 


About the fuel thing just a MM on my 036 made it start drinking like a fish I will have to add a second tank if I ever get it ported


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> That's a good looking truck for its age. Is it a powerstroke or a gas burner?
> 
> I liked stumpys rig he brought to terrys. Hard to beat a 12 valve dodge.


 
It's a gasser... Would love to put a 12 valve cummins in it...There's a company who pre-fabs an adapter for it... But that's a project for another day...


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That is a expensive ride just to go get some wood are you tied in with the Obama administration or something


 
Not a chance... Just a hunting trip... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> agreed. i used ta be a confirmed gmc afficianado but tried ford once. decided i liked them better. never have cared for dodge. then was TOTALLY confirmed when gmc turned into government motors and dodge took the bailout. just sayin.


 
I agree completely. But drive a Dodge, because of the deal I got, bought two years ago, a 2002 4 door Dakota V8, 4x4 with 35,000 mile on it. The thing is like brand new.

My wood truck is a 94 Toyota 4x4 with 265,000. Still on the original clutch and back brakes. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I agree completely. But drive a Dodge, because of the deal I got, bought two years ago, a 2002 4 door Dakota V8, 4x4 with 35,000 mile on it. The thing is like brand new.
> 
> My wood truck is a 94 Toyota 4x4 with 265,000. Still on the original clutch and back brakes. :msp_mellow:


 
I like toyota trucks... I just wish I could fit in them...:msp_confused:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I like toyota trucks... I just wish I could fit in them...:msp_confused:


 
Ex-cab models let the seat go back further. Ya did crawling out of that little Honda at Stumps.:msp_w00t:

I had an F250 4x4 years ago. Would like another 250 or 350 some day. But the little Yota does fine.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a picture of a fine truck with Ms. October from Husqvarna's saw shop poster.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Aaaauuuggghhh my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you guys trying to talk me out of coming?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a picture of a fine truck with Ms. October from Husqvarna's saw shop poster.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I was at Les'. That was some funny stuff right there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Aaaauuuggghhh my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you guys trying to talk me out of coming?


 
Naaaa..... It'll be much cooler in October... Stumpy will have to wear long pants...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa..... It'll be much cooler in October... Stumpy will have to wear long pants...:msp_biggrin:


 
wanna bet?


----------



## Freehand

Hot as Hadees last year.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

wow a cord and a half im happy to get a rank on my shortbed dakota


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> It's a gasser... Would love to put a 12 valve cummins in it...There's a company who pre-fabs an adapter for it... But that's a project for another day...


 
Destroked.com and fordcummins.com have all the parts and wiring harnesses.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Destroked.com and fordcummins.com have all the parts and wiring harnesses.


 
Yup... De-Stroked can hook me up for 890 bucks last I checked. I know 2 guys that have done the conversion, and are pleased so far with the results. I just have a hard time tearing a perfectly good motor out of truckasaurus... :msp_confused:


----------



## wendell

CunningLinguist said:


> Hot as Hadees last year.


 
Better not be, I've had more than enough heat this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Better not be, I've had more than enough heat this year.


 
In honor of you Wendell, it will be cold, wet, and crappy... Just like Wisconsin... Love ya brother... :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

That's going a little overboard. I'll settle for sunny and 60.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> That's going a little overboard. I'll settle for sunny and 60.


 
At this point, I'll settle for just cool... 109 degrees is hard on this sand savage... " Sault St. Marie boy"...


----------



## wendell

Having lived in Dallas, I feel your pain. Thankfully, it has cooled off here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

There's no making some people happy next U all will be complaining about it being cold or something.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Having lived in Dallas, I feel your pain. Thankfully, it has cooled off here.


 
This is the weekend for the great humbler... I feel it... The 30" hedge log will be found... It's calling for all the worthy warriors... 7900's and ported 372's ... It's calling out it's challenge!!! In all it's twisted knarly glory, calling all worthy opponents to the showdown known as GTG... Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hedgerow said:


> This is the weekend for the great humbler... I feel it... The 30" hedge log will be found... It's calling for all the worthy warriors... 7900's and ported 372's ... It's calling out it's challenge!!! In all it's twisted knarly glory, calling all worthy opponents to the showdown known as GTG... Bwahahahaha!!!


 
hey what about the 044/046 hybrids :smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Better bing semi-chisel. It will make that Knarly hedge squeal with triumph. Might as well:bang: leave the sguare groung in the truck.


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey what about the 044/046 hybrids :smile2:


 
I'm sure they will have a soft pine log for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey what about the 044/046 hybrids :smile2:


 
All worthy saws are welcome!!! The great humbler knows no brands, and is color blind... Bring all bars... Bring all chains... Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

wendell said:


> I'm sure they will have a soft pine log for you.


 
thats just fine it will cut that too:msp_tongue:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> It's a gasser... Would love to put a 12 valve cummins in it...There's a company who pre-fabs an adapter for it... But that's a project for another day...


 
If I could afford it, I'd love to put a 12 Valve in my '01 350 Super Duty. I love the truck (other than the 2wd part), but the 5.4 is a race engine in a pickup's clothing,... Any power plant that has to be revved 5-6k to get power out of it, is absurd in a truck. I will own a 4x4 as soon as I can afford a 94-98 Dodge 1-ton (W/a Cummins), but, I'd still love to keep my Ford, IF I could afford the conversion. Near as I can figure though, it would be between $6-10K to to it properly, (like it rolled out of dearborn that way),...:msp_scared::taped: p Oh well, I can dream,...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> This is the weekend for the great humbler... I feel it... The 30" hedge log will be found... It's calling for all the worthy warriors... 7900's and ported 372's ... It's calling out it's challenge!!! In all it's twisted knarly glory, calling all worthy opponents to the showdown known as GTG... Bwahahahaha!!!



Bring it:msp_tongue: The bigger, the better. I know #37's 372 is gigglin, just waitin to eat some more hedge.:biggrin:


----------



## indiansprings

I know right where there are several 30" plus hedges at. You are 100 percent correct, they will be the great humbler and then some. That 372 will just pizz all over it's self and crawl under the truck with it's chain between it's legs. I've got a chunk of a 52" plus ash log that is seasoned for real saws.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

indiansprings said:


> I know right where there are several 30" plus hedges at. You are 100 percent correct, they will be the great humbler and then some. That 372 will just pizz all over it's self and crawl under the truck with it's chain between it's legs. I've got a chunk of a 52" plus ash log that is seasoned for real saws.


 
if you've got big wood bring it... I'll need an excuse to actually start one of my saws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

52 '' hum i could make you some paper plate holders out of it and some nice mulch .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey mr. isprings. been missin ya. hope you're feelin better.


----------



## sunfish

indiansprings said:


> I know right where there are several 30" plus hedges at. You are 100 percent correct, they will be the great humbler and then some. That 372 will just pizz all over it's self and crawl under the truck with it's chain between it's legs. I've got a chunk of a 52" plus ash log that is seasoned for real saws.


 
I have no desire or need to be cuttin 52" wood! I use real saws on real firewood. Just sayin 

and stuff...

Good to have yer cranky old ass back here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

indiansprings said:


> I know right where there are several 30" plus hedges at. You are 100 percent correct, they will be the great humbler and then some. That 372 will just pizz all over it's self and crawl under the truck with it's chain between it's legs. I've got a chunk of a 52" plus ash log that is seasoned for real saws.


 
I got two words fer ya...

*It's on*:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;7or-H70aoWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7or-H70aoWk[/video]

Stump broke saws eat Ash like it's PINE!!!
:ah:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just gotta finnish the muffler on JW's buildoff 460
Went ahead & fired it up with just the muffler base on it. Sure seems to be snappy.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Just gotta finnish the muffler on JW's buildoff 460
> Went ahead & fired it up with just the muffler base on it. Sure seems to be snappy.



I guess no pic means it is all double dog top secret for now


----------



## Hedgerow

We want video of course...
:canny:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I guess no pic means it is all double dog top secret for now


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Hedgerow said:


> We want video of course...
> :canny:


 
I'll see if'n I can git Eric to come & take some vid.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> [video=youtube;7or-H70aoWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7or-H70aoWk[/video]
> 
> Stump broke saws eat Ash like it's PINE!!!
> :ah:


 
That made me feel all "tingly" just watching it!!!!! I may have to have Stump have a go at my 660,... Even though it's a SISSY STIHL.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> I'll see if'n I can git Eric to come & take some vid.


 if its ready tomorrow I can do that I


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> if its ready tomorrow I can do that I


 
you ought to teach stumpy how to push that button :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Anyone hear from stephen?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

say please 
i need to come get that 200t anyway


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> say please
> i need to come get that 200t anyway


 
The 200t is still actin up:frown:. I used it yesterday fer a lil bit & it started actin up again. Haven't had time to do anything else to it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> That made me feel all "tingly" just watching it!!!!! I may have to have Stump have a go at my 660,... Even though it's a SISSY STIHL.


 
I'm sure we can arrange sumthin:msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Anyone hear from stephen?



MIA since friday morning


----------



## logging22

Big saw, little saw, stumpbroke saw, red saw, blue saw. GTG is just that. Get to gether. And stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lumberjackchef

So what is the date of the next gtg fellas? Been away for a while! looked thru some of the pages, but couldn't find any info for a fall gathering.


----------



## john taliaferro

stumpyshusky said:


> The 200t is still actin up:frown:. I used it yesterday fer a lil bit & it started actin up again. Haven't had time to do anything else to it.


put it in a box ill send a call tag i need a 200t . well i think i do .:hmm3grin2orange: ya i really do


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Anyone hear from stephen?


 
I been busy I check in every day or three. This computer is on its way to being down and out. I need to go get a new one but want to dread it a while, I get more work done this way.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

lumberjackchef said:


> So what is the date of the next gtg fellas? Been away for a while! looked thru some of the pages, but couldn't find any info for a fall gathering.


 
October 21-22 IIRC PM Rvalue for details


----------



## john taliaferro

the server has been bumping me off in the evenings . I need {want} a chain grinder ,sawing wire with a 190 links aint fun:msp_angry:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I spent the day working on some saws, I had six 028 most were missing something. I moved parts around until I got these two done seem like good runners.



028s by supercabs78, on Flickr

This one is almost done now, I finished putting it together after the Pic. It just needs a recoil and air filter cover.



028s by supercabs78, on Flickr

Matt do you need any 028 stuff, I got some leftovers.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> The 200t is still actin up:frown:. I used it yesterday fer a lil bit & it started actin up again. Haven't had time to do anything else to it.



Them 200t's are tempermental Stumpy.My 200 is the only saw I own that gives me fits regularly.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

you better get good on them 200t's quick like stumpy... I let you drive back with the 3120 because the 200t was a lot easier to ship back and forth...


----------



## atvguns

Well I had a vid to load for this forum but I grabbed the wrong cord for my camera so I guess it will be tomorrow before you guys get to see it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Well I had a vid to load for this forum but I grabbed the wrong cord for my camera so I guess it will be tomorrow before you guys get to see it


 
You suck again:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sure do Stephen... Oiler pumps and gears... Can't ever have enough of them for 028's... The saw lasts so long, it'll go through 3 or 4 oilers...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> You suck again:bang:


 
Dammit!!! No video!!??? Oh , and by the way, BOb should be dropping something by your place tomorrow... (-;


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Dammit!!! No video!!??? Oh , and by the way, BOb should be dropping something by your place tomorrow... (-;


 
if it's in a paper sack and on fire on your front porch, I hope you video it for us...


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I spent the day working on some saws, I had six 028 most were missing something. I moved parts around until I got these two done seem like good runners.


 
What the heck you got D ring handles on 2 028's?

You working with the arthritic/geriatric crowd?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

wendell said:


> What the heck you got D ring handles on 2 028's?
> 
> You working with the arthritic/geriatric crowd?



better be careful stumpy has one on a ms170 and it is a mean little saw


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Dammit!!! No video!!??? Oh , and by the way, BOb should be dropping something by your place tomorrow... (-;


 
I like when Bob shows up


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> better be careful stumpy has one on a ms170 and it is a mean little saw


 
Yeah, well my dad can beat up your dad. So there!


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> You suck again:bang:


 :frown: I will do better next time


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> if it's in a paper sack and on fire on your front porch, I hope you video it for us...


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
That's funny right there!!! I can just see stump tap dancing on a bag of flaming dog crap!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> better be careful stumpy has one on a ms170 and it is a mean little saw


 
Well it sounds mean anyways.



Hedgerow said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> That's funny right there!!! I can just see stump tap dancing on a bag of flaming dog crap!!!


 
You need to git a hobbie if thats what you daydream about


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> Yeah, well my dad can beat up your dad. So there!



you forgot the (Naa, Naa, boo, boo)


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I like when Bob shows up


 
Ole' Bob should be shown up around your place real regular like for a while... Just how I roll... If ya know what I mean...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ole' Bob should be shown up around your place real regular like for a while... Just how I roll... If ya know what I mean...


 
I'm gonna try like hell to have sumthin to send back with him next week. Gotta finnish the one on the bench now then yers is next in line


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Well it sounds mean anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to git a hobbie if thats what you daydream about


 
My other hobby is cutting wood... So I'm easily amused...


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm gonna try like hell to have sumthin to send back with him next week. Gotta finnish the one on the bench now then yers is next in line


 
Take your time... I got a pissed off 372 and a 7900 to play with... You could say I'm occupied... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> What the heck you got D ring handles on 2 028's?
> 
> You working with the arthritic/geriatric crowd?


 
Those are Stephen's calling card... He's got one on pretty much every saw he owns...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Take your time... I got a pissed off 372 and a 7900 to play with... You could say I'm occupied... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've got a ms460 to break in to keep me busy.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I've got a ms460 to break in to keep me busy.


 
If you want it broke in in one week, send it to me... I promise to put 10 to 15 tanks through it, and use conventional oil this time...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> If you want it broke in in one week, send it to me... I promise to put 10 to 15 tanks through it, and use conventional oil this time...:msp_tongue:


 
I've got e few trees I whacked down behind the house that should git it broke in. Between the buckin & noodlin:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I've got e few trees I whacked down behind the house that should git it broke in. Between the buckin & noodlin:msp_thumbsup:


 
I used the stumpy method on the big Hackberry across the road last weekend. Noodle it 4 times vertical then 4 times horizontal with the 372, then cut em' off with the 7900 and the 24" bar... Did that for 2 ricks worth... Used a lot of fuel, but a lot faster than the log splitter!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Take your time... I got a pissed off 372 and a 7900 to play with... You could say I'm occupied... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Those two saws intrigue me,... Hopefully I'll have the chance to play with them both! Or at least my Dad, we've been thinking about a 7900 or a 372 as a bucking saw to fit in between the 039 and the 660.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> Those two saws intrigue me,... Hopefully I'll have the chance to play with them both! Or at least my Dad, we've been thinking about a 7900 or a 372 as a bucking saw to fit in between the 039 and the 660.


 
just go ahead and start sending stumpy money. that's what I do.
I think all my allowance is going to him for the next year or so.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> Well I had a vid to load for this forum but I grabbed the wrong cord for my camera so I guess it will be tomorrow before you guys get to see it


 
it's tomorrow.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Number 37 said:


> just go ahead and start sending stumpy money. that's what I do.
> I think all my allowance is going to him for the next year or so.


 
LMAO,... I would like to have a "Stumpbroke" 394 or 395xp,... BUT a 372 or 7900 would be just fine. Now if I fund a hell of a deal on a 2100cd/3120 or an 088/880,... LMAO:yoyo:


----------



## john taliaferro

Dont forget my 200t t got a 8'' red maple to remove and 460 is to big so iam thinking smaller saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm gonna try like hell to have sumthin to send back with him next week. Gotta finnish the one on the bench now then yers is next in line


 
I believe we're goin to really like the one that's on the bench. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> Dont forget my 200t t got a 8'' red maple to remove and 460 is to big so iam thinking smaller saw:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'd love to play with a 200t too' There really aren't many saws that wouldn't like to play with, other than a wright reciprocating,...:frown:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I believe we're goin to really like the one that's on the bench. :msp_biggrin:


 
The slug & jug are done, just gotta start piecin it back together. Couldn't do anything with the upper transfers due to the second ring pin location:msp_sad:
Firs i'm gonna run a few tanks of fuel through the buildoff 460.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Those two saws intrigue me,... Hopefully I'll have the chance to play with them both! Or at least my Dad, we've been thinking about a 7900 or a 372 as a bucking saw to fit in between the 039 and the 660.


 
You and your dad need to make a road trip this October, and you'll have more saws than you can get run in a day!


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> The slug & jug are done, just gotta start piecin it back together. Couldn't do anything with the upper transfers due to the second ring pin location:msp_sad:
> Firs i'm gonna run a few tanks of fuel through the buildoff 460.


 
Well, will just have to see how it rips. If it needs more Stump, will get-er-done! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> The slug & jug are done, just gotta start piecin it back together. Couldn't do anything with the upper transfers due to the second ring pin location:msp_sad:
> Firs i'm gonna run a few tanks of fuel through the buildoff 460.


 
Is it done yet! 

Is it done yet! 

Is it done yet!

:matrix::boss:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Is it done yet!
> 
> Is it done yet!
> 
> Is it done yet!
> 
> :matrix::boss:


 
Stumpy's probably busy talking to Bob right now...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Is it done yet!
> 
> Is it done yet!
> 
> Is it done yet!
> 
> :matrix::boss:


 
Not quite:bang: 



Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy's probably busy talking to Bob right now...


 
Yup, & runnin three tanks a fuel through the 460. Also made a few cuts with a new to me 254xp. Don, that 357 has a big target on it's back:msp_wink:
Gonna dry off a bit & then git after it in the shop.


----------



## atvguns

Here ya go Guys 

[video=youtube;fwrY2U-cGjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwrY2U-cGjM[/video]


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Not quite:bang:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, & runnin three tanks a fuel through the 460. Also made a few cuts with a new to me 254xp. *Don, that 357 has a big target on it's back*:msp_wink:
> Gonna dry off a bit & then git after it in the shop.



The 357 'Tweener' ain't scared! Bring it all...:msp_biggrin:

I am lookin forward to runnin that 254xp.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish

Spencer, that looks good, man!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't wait for the GTG, everyone has new saws to show off. We just have another month and a half or so. Bring folding money in case the fastest saw #### talking  gets out of hand.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't wait for the GTG, everyone has new saws to show off. We just have another month and a half or so. Bring folding money in case the fastest saw #### talking  gets out of hand.


 
Just got the carb on the killer bee... That's a start on the ~ 30cc class... I need a tach...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't wait for the GTG, everyone has new saws to show off. We just have another month and a half or so. Bring folding money in case the fastest saw #### talking  gets out of hand.


 
Ever seen the show "Pinks"??:wink2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just got the carb on the killer bee... That's a start on the ~ 30cc class... I need a tach...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
30cc I don't have anything in that class, can I run my 90cc against it if I only run it a third of the time? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Ever seen the show "Pinks"??:wink2:


 
You can have the pink on the Mac... It's worth the paper its printed on...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> 30cc I don't have anything in that class, can I run my 90cc against it if I only run it a third of the time? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
No problem... We race in 8" logs, and your chain has to be backwards...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You can have the pink on the Mac... It's worth the paper its printed on...


 
I'v got some saws like that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't wait for the GTG, everyone has new saws to show off. We just have another month and a half or so. Bring folding money in case the fastest saw #### talking  gets out of hand.


 
it'll take a little bit, but I can get all of my fifty five cents to fold over if it takes that.


all the rest of my money is stumpys money now... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Saw some posts on here about somebody looking for a 200t, there's one on Fayetteville c's list for 250. Seems steep to me, but I don't know what they are worth.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> it'll take a little bit, but I can get all of my fifty five cents to fold over if it takes that.
> 
> 
> all the rest of my money is stumpys money now... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Come on now, you's gonna have people thinkin I just do it fer the money.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

stumpyshusky said:


> Come on now, you's gonna have people thinkin I just do it fer the money.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Its ok Stump, we know those poodle skirts & Daisy Dukes in your wardrobe can get pricey!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Its ok Stump, we know those poodle skirts & Daisy Dukes in your wardrobe can get pricey!


 
specially when you have to shop in the big girls section:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> specially when you have to shop in the big girls section:msp_ohmy:


 
*he means big around not big/tall....


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Anybody round these parts happen to have a MS660 piston they would part with?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> *he means big around not big/tall....


 
I guess I should of said maternity & plus size:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Come on now, you's gonna have people thinkin I just do it fer the money.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
We know better than that... Don't matter anyway, now that you've spoiled me on stock saws forever!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Anybody round these parts happen to have a MS660 piston they would part with?


 
Yah, but you'll have to git it unstuck from the cyl:msp_tongue:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

stumpyshusky said:


> Yah, but you'll have to git it unstuck from the cyl:msp_tongue:


 
Hmmm. Sounds like a bargain at twice the price! I got one that goes up & down, but its got some score marks on it. Does wonders for compression.


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Hmmm. Sounds like a bargain at twice the price! I got one that goes up & down, but its got some score marks on it. Does wonders for compression.


 I always just fill them gouges in with JB weld and sand them smooth. tried bondo once but it didn't last very long:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Hmmm. Sounds like a bargain at twice the price! I got one that goes up & down, but its got some score marks on it. Does wonders for compression.


 By the way when did you get a 660 that aint right


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I always just fill them gouges in with JB weld and sand them smooth. tried bondo once but it didn't last very long:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well there's your problem!!! You forgot to scratch the cylinder up real good so the bond would stick... Go back and try it again...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> By the way when did you get a 660 that aint right


 
Got it yesterday, with 24 & 36" bars, 2 chains for each bar. Haven't torn into it yet, hoping the cylinder can be salvaged.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Any of yall ever used aftermarket pistons? Wiseco appears to be about the same price as oem, Meteor is substantially cheaper. I haven't had the opportunity to try any of the aftermarkets yet, any preferences from you guys?


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Any of yall ever used aftermarket pistons? Wiseco appears to be about the same price as oem, Meteor is substantially cheaper. I haven't had the opportunity to try any of the aftermarkets yet, any preferences from you guys?


 I used a meteor piston in my 261 to 262 conversion I don't have a lot of hours on it but it appeared to be of good quality.


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Got it yesterday, with 24 & 36" bars, 2 chains for each bar. Haven't torn into it yet, hoping the cylinder can be salvaged.


 
No pics didn't happen:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Any of yall ever used aftermarket pistons? Wiseco appears to be about the same price as oem, Meteor is substantially cheaper. I haven't had the opportunity to try any of the aftermarkets yet, any preferences from you guys?


 
I've used several Meteor pistons, NWP from baileys are nice too. Both would be good choice fer the 660.


----------



## john taliaferro

I got some 92 mm JE pistons cheep :frown: a valve guide broke . a + for 2 strokes, got a 950 cc 3 cyl . doesn't baileys sell a bb for the 066 660 ,i got one on a 460 and like it .


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> I got some 92 mm JE pistons cheep :frown: a valve guide broke . a + for 2 strokes, got a 950 cc 3 cyl . *doesn't baileys sell a bb for the 066 660 *,i got one on a 460 and like it .


 
Yep, they sure do.:msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Anyone have a 24"+ large mount husky bar to trade at the gtg?


----------



## wendell

I've got a 24" in .058.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> I've got a 24" in .058.


 
bet you tell that to all the girls don't you? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> I've got a 24" in .058.


 

All my chain stock is .050.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehamslobber said:


> All my chain stock is .050.


 
hey slobberjockey, clean out yer pm box:bang:


----------



## Freehand

Will do and done did Mr. Stump.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> You and your dad need to make a road trip this October, and you'll have more saws than you can get run in a day!


 
We WILL DEFINITELY be there,... I got to run a 6400 Dolmar (24" bar) with slightly lowered rakers today in some hackberry. Other than the chain, it was bone-stock. HOLY DAMN! It had balls AND it was smooth. :msp_wub: Seeing as how it's the same chassis and weight as the 7900, I'm definitely going after the 7900, as soon as the $$$ is there, (Preferably before new EPA rules ruin it).


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

afternoon all:msp_w00t:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

john taliaferro said:


> I got some 92 mm JE pistons cheep :frown: a valve guide broke . a + for 2 strokes, got a 950 cc 3 cyl . doesn't baileys sell a bb for the 066 660 ,i got one on a 460 and like it .


 They do sell bb kits. But they are around 100 bucks, & a piston kit is around 45. Add in the fact that I am cheap, & there you have it. 
But, knowing my luck, the piston will probably grenade the cylinder, & I'll be spending the 100 bucks anyhow...



stumpyshusky said:


> I've used several Meteor pistons, NWP from baileys are nice too. Both would be good choice fer the 660.


 
Thanks to both of you. I wanted to hear from somebody that used them before I jumped in blind!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> No pics didn't happen:biggrin:


 
I'll see if I can get around to remedying that tomorrow sometime...:msp_smile:


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> afternoon all:msp_w00t:


 
Howdy PC


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehamslobber said:


> Anyone have a 24"+ large mount husky bar to trade at the gtg?


 
What Would be the trading material. I might have 1or3 in 058


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> I used a meteor piston in my 261 to 262 conversion I don't have a lot of hours on it but it appeared to be of good quality.


 
Thanks! I like to get the general consensus before I buy something not worth the $$!


----------



## sunfish

*Howdy Folks!*

Anybody got an extra 346xp to bring to the GTG?

I need one, but would take 2 or 4. Running or not. Newish, or old. Cash or trade.

And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehamslobber said:


> All my chain stock is .050.


 
Sorry man, all I got is a 24" I run on the 372 in .050... If you can use it, let me know... I got my eye on a 28"...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Anybody got an extra 346xp to bring to the GTG?
> 
> I need one, but would take 2 or 4. Running or not. Newish, or old. Cash or trade.
> 
> And stuff...


 
You got enough of those!!! I got a ported Mac 3200 for ya... I just did some test cuts with it... It's the most angry 32cc saw you ever seen... It's foldin' money time!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You got enough of those!!! I got a ported Mac 3200 for ya... I just did some test cuts with it... It's the most angry 32cc saw you ever seen... It's foldin' money time!!!


My bro wants one of my 346s' bad. I ain't selling and he can't afford new. I need to find him one and I'd take another, or 3. 

Your 32cc may not want to mess with my 45cc. It'd be fun though.


----------



## wendell

Freehamslobber said:


> All my chain stock is .050.


 
Well, next time you're begging be a little more specific.

BTW, are you ever going to pay back any of the rep I keep sending you like the other fine gentleman on this thread do? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What Would be the trading material. I might have 1or3 in 058


 I have a bunch chain stock in .050 Ken,I was gonna try to stick with that.I've gotten shed of the last .058 bar I had when I sold my last saw.


Hedgerow said:


> Sorry man, all I got is a 24" I run on the 372 in .050... If you can use it, let me know... I got my eye on a 28"...


 No sweat,I have a buncha loops of .050,24" though.


wendell said:


> Well, next time you're begging be a little more specific.
> 
> BTW, are you ever going to pay back any of the rep I keep sending you like the other fine gentleman on this thread do? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Wasn't beggin' Wendell,just testing the waters before I go visit my Oregon oem wholesaler.Just seein' if any fallers had a gently used unit.

When I see a repworthy poaste,I'll gitcha.


----------



## wendell

Freehamslobber said:


> When I see a repworthy poaste,I'll gitcha.


 
Well, if those are the rules you want to play by. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Aw shux.Already sent.


----------



## wendell

Thanks, buddy!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> My bro wants one of my 346s' bad. I ain't selling and he can't afford new. I need to find him one and I'd take another, or 3.
> 
> Your 32cc may not want to mess with my 45cc. It'd be fun though.


 
Wait till you run this thing... It's a hoot... It's got a .100 pop up and the ports have been jogged out till there ain't nothin' left... Just a cheapo experiment, but I took it out tonight and cut with it... I don't call it the killer bee for nothin'...


----------



## john taliaferro

ARsawMechanic said:


> Thanks! I like to get the general consensus before I buy something not worth the $$!


 so did you get baileys called ? my 460bb has been on small mill 27'' all summer ,a couple of 100 degree days to the point i started feeling bad bout beating on it didn't stop just felt guilty for a seckond or two mostly white oak and pine.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Wait till you run this thing... It's a hoot... It's got a .100 pop up and the ports have been jogged out till there ain't nothin' left... Just a cheapo experiment, but I took it out tonight and cut with it... I don't call it the killer bee for nothin'...


 
you are in the show me state right get some vids of that thing


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> you are in the show me state right get some vids of that thing


 
Will do... I need to advance the timing a little... But maybe I can give you a before and after... It's so small it's laughable, but I actually enjoyed cutting with it tonight...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Anybody got an extra 346xp to bring to the GTG?
> 
> I need one, but would take 2 or 4. Running or not. Newish, or old. Cash or trade.
> 
> And stuff...


 
Sure do! Trade it for your Super Split?!?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

john taliaferro said:


> so did you get baileys called ? my 460bb has been on small mill 27'' all summer ,a couple of 100 degree days to the point i started feeling bad bout beating on it didn't stop just felt guilty for a seckond or two mostly white oak and pine.:msp_biggrin:


 
Not yet. I want to see if I am gonna need a cylinder or if I think I can slip by with just a piston kit. Hopefully, that will happen this weekend, as I have a 115 & 117 sachs, & a homey xl already in pieces in various locations about the garage. 
I did get some pics of it this morning for Mr ATV, but now I can't find that stupid camera cord....:mad2:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Wait till you run this thing... It's a hoot... It's got a .100 pop up and the ports have been jogged out till there ain't nothin' left... Just a cheapo experiment, but I took it out tonight and cut with it... I don't call it the killer bee for nothin'...


 
Can't wait to run it! I like little hot rod saws!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Now it happened! :redface:

<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=stihl660002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/stihl660002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=stihl660001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/stihl660001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=stihl660003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/stihl660003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Sure do! Trade it for your Super Split?!?


 
If the number of 346s' is high enough. Probably cover the bed of my pick-up wif em. :msp_unsure:

Then I'd just order another Super Split.


----------



## john taliaferro

Gonna go cut a 25'' white oak the right way lengthways ,por 460


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> If the number of 346s' is high enough. Probably cover the bed of my pick-up wif em. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Then I'd just order another Super Split.


 
Sounds about right. Unfortunately, I'm not gonna let go of my 346 (until I'm no longer fit to operate it). I guess I'll just have to keep waiting and saving for a S.S. H.D.


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Now it happened! :redface:
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=stihl660001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/stihl660001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> I was expecting a beater that is in pretty good shape


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> Gonna go cut a 25'' white oak the right way lengthways ,por 460


 
Why not use the 088?? Should be a good snack fer it:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Afternoon fellas... Long night last night... Morning came WAY too early!!!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> ARsawMechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it happened! :redface:
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/?action=view&amp;current=stihl660001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/stihl660001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> I was expecting a beater that is in pretty good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not too bad, just a little dirty. Both bars need a little dressing, chains sharpened. I don't think I got hurt on it any. Even if I have to replace the jug & slug with aftermarkets, I still won't be upside down in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds about right. Unfortunately, I'm not gonna let go of my 346 (until I'm no longer fit to operate it). I guess I'll just have to keep waiting and saving for a S.S. H.D.


 
H.D. model is the same machine as the standard J model, but with a 6hp motor and two extra bearings on the ram guide. Paul at SS said I didn't need the HD, unless I was splittin all day, every day. I'm happy!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> H.D. model is the same machine as the standard J model, but with a 6hp motor and two extra bearings on the ram guide. Paul at SS said I didn't need the HD, unless I was splittin all day, every day. I'm happy!


 
I can't wait to get some vid of it chunkin' up some "less than savory" samples... Gonna be a good time...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Afternoon fellas... Long night last night... Morning came WAY too early!!!


 
Hope it was a case of couldn't sleep. and nothing more.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope it was a case of couldn't sleep. and nothing more.


 
It was a matter of stay up too late yakin on the site...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> H.D. model is the same machine as the standard J model, but with a 6hp motor and two extra bearings on the ram guide. Paul at SS said I didn't need the HD, unless I was splittin all day, every day. I'm happy!


  
That may be true. I'll have to give yours a shot before I make the decision, but it seems (with exceptions) that I've always been better served by buying a tool that's a bit more robust than what was actually req'd for the task at hand. The tools seem to live longer when they're not taxed as heavily. I could get by w/a 1/2 ton truck, but my 350 Super Duty has had the frame and mass to handle large loads much better, same goes for the MS660 vs 039 in larger hardwoods. BUT, if the less expensive, lesser powered engine will get it done, then I'm all for it. I guess I need to bring some accurate test pieces w/me and give yous a trial run @ the GTG if you don't mind.
-Bryan


----------



## wendell

Got my saw ready for your hedge today.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> That may be true. I'll have to give yours a shot before I make the decision, but it seems (with exceptions) that I've always been better served by buying a tool that's a bit more robust than what was actually req'd for the task at hand. The tools seem to live longer when they're not taxed as heavily. I could get by w/a 1/2 ton truck, but my 350 Super Duty has had the frame and mass to handle large loads much better, same goes for the MS660 vs 039 in larger hardwoods. BUT, if the less expensive, lesser powered engine will get it done, then I'm all for it. I guess I need to bring some accurate test pieces w/me and give yous a trial run @ the GTG if you don't mind.
> -Bryan


 
I'll have it there for all to try.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Got my saw ready for your hedge today.


 
Nice saw... Real nice saw... Has it been worked over? Or bone stock?


----------



## wendell

It's stock. I don't know that you need to mod a 166.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> It's stock. I don't know that you need to mod a 166.


 
Since when has NEED ever entered our little equation???:msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

Arranged for the lawn care people and cleaners today. 

Now just need the wood guy.


----------



## john taliaferro

stumpyshusky said:


> Why not use the 088?? Should be a good snack fer it:msp_wink:


 stump it was 92 today and iam older and the 460 is lighter ,and iam lazy . 88 is just to mean for me this week ....


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Since when has NEED ever entered our little equation???:msp_tongue:


 
Yeah buddy! "Need" was surpassed about 10 or 12 saws ago.....


----------



## ARsawMechanic

wendell said:


> Got my saw ready for your hedge today.


 
You got that saw looking good! Wish I had it, & you had a feather in your keester, we'd both be tickled!:biggrin:


----------



## Rigwelder

*when*

So i have been bit by a major case of cad and have been buying a fixing every little saw that i can get my hands on. But there isnt much here so i was thinking that i should come to gtg and look at all of you alls saws and see if that helps. Has there been a date set yet for this year? and location? Also what does everybody bring? just curious hanging out with a bunch of guys/gals that know saws and like to talk about saws would be about as much fun as you can have with your boots on.


----------



## john taliaferro

wendell said:


> It's stock. I don't know that you need to mod a 166.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Rigwelder said:


> So i have been bit by a major case of cad and have been buying a fixing every little saw that i can get my hands on. But there isnt much here so i was thinking that i should come to gtg and look at all of you alls saws and see if that helps. Has there been a date set yet for this year? and location? Also what does everybody bring? just curious hanging out with a bunch of guys/gals that know saws and like to talk about saws would be about as much fun as you can have with your boots on.


 Welcome don't worry about the CAD it only gets worse.


----------



## wendell

Rigwelder said:


> So i have been bit by a major case of cad and have been buying a fixing every little saw that i can get my hands on. But there isnt much here so i was thinking that i should come to gtg and look at all of you alls saws and see if that helps. Has there been a date set yet for this year? and location? Also what does everybody bring? just curious hanging out with a bunch of guys/gals that know saws and like to talk about saws would be about as much fun as you can have with your boots on.


 
It's 10/22 and bring whatever saws you want to run. PM Rvalue for directions.

Do not miss it. GTG's are wonderful! It's the reason I'm driving over 10 hours for this one.

And yes, they are the most fun you can have with your boots on. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> It's 10/22 and bring whatever saws you want to run. PM Rvalue for directions.
> 
> Do not miss it. GTG's are wonderful! It's the reason I'm driving over 10 hours for this one.
> 
> And yes, they are the most fun you can have with your boots on. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I git the hint, I gotta leave my boots on, but nobody said anything about havin to wear pants under my chaps:redface:


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> It's 10/22 and bring whatever saws you want to run. PM Rvalue for directions.
> 
> Do not miss it. GTG's are wonderful! It's the reason I'm driving over 10 hours for this one.
> 
> And yes, they are the most fun you can have with your boots on. :hmm3grin2orange:



Not true at all (boots provide traction)


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> I git the hint, I gotta leave my boots on, but nobody said anything about havin to wear pants under my chaps:redface:




weirdo alert


----------



## RVALUE

Who's RVALUE?


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Not true at all (boots provide traction)


 
What's that avatar ATV ? Dividing your family? :msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> What's that avatar ATV ? Dividing your family? :msp_scared:



You have to yave something holding the wood down:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> Welcome don't worry about the CAD it only gets worse.


 
Yep, & don't think there will be any "12 step program" at the GTG either, every person there is an enabler.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpy is getting warmed up....


----------



## atvguns

Atleast he remembered his knee pads this time


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Atleast he remembered his knee pads this time


 

I didn need to see that this morning.... Get up, have a couple cups of coffee, watch it rain a little... The check on the boys on AS and "BAM!!!" 37 drops that thing on there!!! 
:msp_sad:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I apologize to all that are scared of pool noodles... (and stumpy)... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Here I Thought this was as nice clean thread . About chainsaws and such. that is shocking.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Freehand

That pic was like a slap in the face first thing:msp_w00t:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

why do you people have pics like these that is wrong :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

plumbcrazyjr said:


> why do you people have pics like these that is wrong :msp_ohmy:


 
just because we can find stupid things on the interwebz doesn't mean we save them on our comps lol

A friend and I were about half way thru designing a hotdog/vienna wiener full auto gatling gun that would have been very similar to the above, but prob a lot more fun... may have to drag that back out and see if I can finish it before the gtg...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number 37 said:


> Stumpy is getting warmed up....


 
That was me & Loggin22 on our first campin trip. Thats him in the background :msp_scared:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

stumpy we still good for tomorrow


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> stumpy we still good for tomorrow


 
Yup, bring a couple cans of whoopass with ya:biggrin:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> That was me & Loggin22 on our first campin trip. Thats him in the background :msp_scared:


 
Good times.


----------



## Freehand

That goat looks a little loose and wild-eyed…………….


----------



## logging22

Freehamslobber said:


> That goat looks a little loose and wild-eyed…………….


 
Thanks


----------



## Freehand

lol


----------



## logging22

Im pretty sure the goat is Stihlverado! Weird eh??:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

You know that I have been busy. I have had a new Husky in the box from UPS on the front porch for over a week. Haven't touched it.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> You know that I have been busy. I have had a new Husky in the box from UPS on the front porch for over a week. Haven't touched it.


 
I call BS!!


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Yup, bring a couple cans of whoopass with ya:biggrin:


 
I'll be there, with saws. Somebody will need a couple cans of whoopass. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

sunfish said:


> I'll be there, with saws. Somebody will need a couple cans of whoopass. :msp_biggrin:



ive got two cans one for the each of ya:msp_tongue:


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ive got two cans one for the each of ya:msp_tongue:


 
You just might need em! :hmm3grin2orange: And I look forward to meetin ya!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'll be there, with saws. Somebody will need a couple cans of whoopass. :msp_biggrin:


 
Don't make me bring the old timer down there and humble you guys...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Don't make me bring the old timer down there and humble you guys...


 
1 PM at Stumpy's. Be there! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> 1 PM at Stumpy's. Be there! :msp_biggrin:


 
Wish I could... )-: At the shop today...:frown:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> 1 PM at Stumpy's. Be there! :msp_biggrin:


 
Make sure to bring a filter fer yer orange saw if ya got one. I'll let you be the first to let it eat some wood. I've got a white oak log ready to go. Now to clear of some workbench just in case. Boys, my shop is a disaster area:mad2:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

stumpyshusky said:


> Make sure to bring a filter fer yer orange saw if ya got one. I'll let you be the first to let it eat some wood. I've got a white oak log ready to go. Now to clear of some workbench just in case. Boys, my shop is a disaster area:mad2:


 
I would be worried if your shop was not a disaster area! A cluttered bench/ shop is a good thing!


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Make sure to bring a filter fer yer orange saw if ya got one. I'll let you be the first to let it eat some wood. I've got a white oak log ready to go. Now to clear of some workbench just in case. Boys, my shop is a disaster area:mad2:


 
Got some video for us? :msp_sad:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Got some video for us? :msp_sad:


 
As we were runnin saws, I was thinking Hedgerow sure would like a video.

Sorry man, we're goin to have to buy Stumpy a video cam and some better internet. :msp_mellow:

*I now have a Stump Broke saw, that'll knock your socks off! Really!* :msp_biggrin:

Thanks Stumpy!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I finnish buckin up the rest of that white oak & noodled it up. Bout 3 or 4 tanks of fuel. That 460 is startin to wake up:msp_w00t:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I finnish buckin up the rest of that white oak & noodled it up. Bout 3 or 4 tanks of fuel. That 460 is startin to wake up:msp_w00t:


 
Good to hear the wake up call. I figured it just needed more runnin.

Had a great time today and I LOVE the saw!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

i guess my cans of whoopass set on the shelf to long and went bad ill order some more and bring it next time
had a great time today thanks guys


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i guess my cans of whoopass set on the shelf to long and went bad ill order some more and bring it next time
> had a great time today thanks guys


 
Yer saws done fine. It's just that lil 45cc screemin meemee that needs to be checked out fer a NOS bottle stuck sumwhere.:msp_scared: That thing was handin out the cans of whoopass


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Good to hear the wake up call. I figured it just needed more runnin.
> 
> Had a great time today and I LOVE the saw!


 
Can you tell us what model it is? Or is that double dog top secret???:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey stump? I just got done making one operable saw out of two non runners. I put a 33 cc poulan cylinder and piston on a craftsman 40 cc crank and base... The pistons were both 41mm and the stroke the same... Who's lying??? The poulan model was 3314... They were an identical plug and play.... Somebody's lyin'...


----------



## john taliaferro

Its probley a crapman or poland is why they won't say i knew it ha ha


----------



## Locust Cutter

Finished stacking 2 fresh cords of Hedge today,... I almost forgot how heavy hedge is courtesy of it's density,... Next up, Whiskey and Coke and a movie. Either Rio Bravo, El Dorado, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon or McClintock... Choices!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Finished stacking 2 fresh cords of Hedge today,... I almost forgot how heavy hedge is courtesy of it's density,... Next up, Whiskey and Coke and a movie. Either Rio Bravo, El Dorado, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon or McClintock... Choices!


 
If you run across a real clean 25 + inch hedge log, let me know... Wendell needs one... I found one, but I don't know if it's solid or cracked yet...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Finished stacking 2 fresh cords of Hedge today,... I almost forgot how heavy hedge is courtesy of it's density,... Next up, Whiskey and Coke and a movie. Either Rio Bravo, El Dorado, She Wore a Yellow Ribbon or McClintock... Choices!


 
I love all of them I'm glad to see someone else Has fine taste. In movies as well as refreshments.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> If you run across a real clean 25 + inch hedge log, let me know... Wendell needs one... I found one, but I don't know if it's solid or cracked yet...


 
Will do. I know where there are a couple of 25-25" monsters, but the access is a PITA. Otherwise they would have been firewood a long time ago. I'll see what I can do. If I had a semi I know where there's a black walnut that's a solid 28"+ for about 26' un-interrupted. It's huge. I'd like to find a saw mill to sell it to, cause it would be a shame to burn it and it would have to have some amazing figure to it.


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i guess my cans of whoopass set on the shelf to long and went bad ill order some more and bring it next time
> had a great time today thanks guys


 Plumb, your saws were strong, specially that ugly one! :msp_scared:



stumpyshusky said:


> Yer saws done fine. It's just that lil 45cc screemin meemee that needs to be checked out fer a NOS bottle stuck sumwhere.:msp_scared: That thing was handin out the cans of whoopass


Nasty lil bugger ain't it? 



Hedgerow said:


> Can you tell us what model it is? Or is that double dog top secret???:msp_confused:



A Special 365...and Stump Broke...and very nasty!


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I love all of them I'm glad to see someone else Has fine taste. In movies as well as refreshments.


 
Thanks! I was raised well. I'm saving the scotch for another day and I'm out of cigars and Cherry Cavendish.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Will do. I know where there are a couple of 25-25" monsters, but the access is a PITA. Otherwise they would have been firewood a long time ago. I'll see what I can do. If I had a semi I know where there's a black walnut that's a solid 28"+ for about 26' un-interrupted. It's huge. I'd like to find a saw mill to sell it to, cause it would be a shame to burn it and it would have to have some amazing figure to it.


 
I got a couple 30" solids I could get if I have to... But if they ain't leanin' into the field, I let em' slide... Kinda an un-written rule around here... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> I got a couple 30" solids I could get if I have to... But if they ain't leanin' into the field, I let em' slide... Kinda an un-written rule around here... :msp_sneaky:


 
C'mon stump... I know you have a book somewhere... Is that pos I just got done assembling a 33 or 40 cc machine? Cause I ain't got a clue...


----------



## sawnami

Man! All of these hot rod saws that Stumpy and you guys are pumping out is amazing.:msp_scared:

I've got a feeling that I'm going to feel like the benchwarmer watching the jocks play.:hmm3grin2orange: 
Can't wait to see all of them perform. The sawdust pile is going to look like a sawmill set up shop at Dan's.


----------



## john taliaferro

The sawdust pile is going to look like a sawmill set up shop at Dan's. duh 
I need to get a look at those tools someday ,call me .


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Man! All of these hot rod saws that Stumpy and you guys are pumping out is amazing.:msp_scared:
> 
> I've got a feeling that I'm going to feel like the benchwarmer watching the jocks play.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Can't wait to see all of them perform. The sawdust pile is going to look like a sawmill set up shop at Dan's.


 
Don't worry... The killer bee was so weak in stock form, it took porting and a pop up just to get it to what I'd call reasonable stock performance... It really is a sorry little saw... It's just useable now... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

john taliaferro said:


> The sawdust pile is going to look like a sawmill set up shop at Dan's. duh
> I need to get a look at those tools someday ,call me .


 
I'll do that John.


----------



## KsWoodsMan

Hedgerow said:


> Hey stump? I just got done making one operable saw out of two non runners. I put a 33 cc poulan cylinder and piston on a craftsman 40 cc crank and base... The pistons were both 41mm and the stroke the same... Who's lying??? The poulan model was 3314... They were an identical plug and play.... Somebody's lyin'...



Both are "lying", but to your benefit. If the ID stickers are still on both saws they will both say "Displacement: 42cc". Even though they are advertised as 33cc and 40cc.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey stump? I just got done making one operable saw out of two non runners. I put a 33 cc poulan cylinder and piston on a craftsman 40 cc crank and base... The pistons were both 41mm and the stroke the same... Who's lying??? The poulan model was 3314... They were an identical plug and play.... Somebody's lyin'...


 
I just checked my IPL's fer poulan. The 3314 has the same P&C as the 4018 wildthing (40cc crapsman). Not sure of the actual displacement without knowing the stroke or actual cc's.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I just checked my IPL's fer poulan. The 3314 has the same P&C as the 4018 wildthing (40cc crapsman). Not sure of the actual displacement without knowing the stroke or actual cc's.


 
Wasn't sure what to do with the transfers on that thing... Made of some sort of plastic material, and you can pull em' out of the jug... Weird... So they got sharpened... 
:waaaht:

And did some welding on the piston...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Where everybody at?????? You know it aint a good idea to leave me unsupervised:tongue2:


----------



## logging22

Not that you would notice, but im here.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Not that you would notice, but im here.:msp_rolleyes:


 
What's hangin buddy? Gotta love this weather


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> What's hangin buddy? Gotta love this weather


 
Lots of things hanging these days. Mostly my arms. Logging like a crazy man. Trying to save up enough to make the GTG. Love the weather.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Where everybody at?????? You know it aint a good idea to leave me unsupervised:tongue2:


 
We're just sittin behind the one way mirror, waiting to see what happens....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Lots of things hanging these days. Mostly my arms. Logging like a crazy man. Trying to save up enough to make the GTG. Love the weather.:biggrin:


 
Sweet, I hope you make it. Won't be the same without you there:msp_wub:


Hedgerow said:


> We're just sittin behind the one way mirror, waiting to see what happens....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sorry ya'll had to see that:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sweet, I hope you make it. Won't be the same without you there:msp_wub:
> 
> 
> Sorry ya'll had to see that:msp_scared:


 
Bob should be paying ya a visit Thursday... He's the only guy I know who wears a 5x shirt...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Bob should be paying ya a visit Thursday... He's the only guy I know who wears a 5x shirt...


 
I was hopein to have sumpin to send back with him, but aint been able to git back to it. :msp_thumbdn: Most likely next week. I may have to build myself a 372 real quick.:biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Where everybody at?????? You know it aint a good idea to leave me unsupervised:tongue2:


 
I put yer tach in the mail today, there's something else in the box, so don't throw it away.

Man, I wanted to run the 365 today, but had to make money instead. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I put yer tach in the mail today, there's something else in the box, so don't throw it away.
> 
> Man, I wanted to run the 365 today, but had to make money instead. :msp_mellow:


 
10-4.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I was hopein to have sumpin to send back with him, but aint been able to git back to it. :msp_thumbdn: Most likely next week. I may have to build myself a 372 real quick.:biggrin:


 
No hurry... Keep grindin'...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sunfish said:


> I put yer tach in the mail today, there's something else in the box, so don't throw it away.
> 
> Man, I wanted to run the 365 today, but had to make money instead. :msp_mellow:


 
how'd you get the bag of poop to stay on fire all the way thru the mail?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I put yer tach in the mail today, there's something else in the box, so don't throw it away.
> 
> Man, I wanted to run the 365 today, but had to make money instead. :msp_mellow:


 
Gotta do what ya gotta do...:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> Trying to save up enough to make the GTG.


 
WHAT?!? Dude, I ain't driving 11 hours both ways if there ain't some loggin' at the end of my journey!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> WHAT?!? Dude, I ain't driving 11 hours both ways if there ain't some loggin' at the end of my journey!


 
I hope he makes it too, but you may have to settle fer a lil stump:msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> WHAT?!? Dude, I ain't driving 11 hours both ways if there ain't some loggin' at the end of my journey!



Same stuff every time mang,a month and a half to go and all the hand-wringing and back peddlin' starts.Then most everybody shows up anywho.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> I hope he makes it too, but you may have to settle fer a lil stump:msp_w00t:


 
I've had a little stump. It wasn't really very satisfying. All I got out of it was a bad bottle of booze. :hmm3grin2orange:



Freehamslobber said:


> Same stuff every time mang,a month and a half to go and all the hand-wringing and back peddlin' starts.Then most everybody shows up anywho.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Possibly but no logging, no wendell.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I've had a little stump. It wasn't really very satisfying. All I got out of it was a bad bottle of booze. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly but no logging, no wendell.


 
Sorry bout the booze buddy. You gonna bring some of that squatting cow or whatever it is you brought to Terry's??


----------



## RVALUE

What?

Do I have to cut the caterer back?

Why mow the grass?

Wait, that's ropenstraddle.


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> I've had a little stump. It wasn't really very satisfying. All I got out of it was a bad bottle of booze. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly but no logging, no wendell.


 
From the way everyone was posting before the first one,I thought there was gonna be like two show.Wound up with 26:biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Number 37 said:


> how'd you get the bag of poop to stay on fire all the way thru the mail?


 
Self-ignites when opened, first reaction is to throw it to the ground and stomp it out. :msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Wait, that's ropenstraddle.


 
speaking of whom. where he be?


----------



## wendell

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry bout the booze buddy. You gonna bring some of that squatting cow or whatever it is you brought to Terry's??


 
Sure, I'd be happy to bring some down.


Saw Rope yesterday for the first time in a coon's age over in the OTF.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I've had a little stump. It wasn't really very satisfying. All I got out of it was a bad bottle of booze. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly but no logging, no wendell.


 
Les would have to be tied up with chains to not show up at a gtg...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Les would have to be tied up with chains to not show up at a gtg...:msp_sneaky:


 
He prefers hand cuffs:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> He prefers hand cuffs:msp_ohmy:


 
it's very nice of you to accommodate everyone and remember the little things Stumpy... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> He prefers hand cuffs:msp_ohmy:


 
Bear fur lining. Thank me later.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehamslobber said:


> Bear fur lining. Thank me later.


 
If this is how the evening is starting, I can't wait to see where it goes when we start posting under the influence...opcorn:


----------



## atvguns

I figured log chains would be more sutable


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I figured log chains would be more sutable


 
I did too... But fur lined handcuffs are a nice touch...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> If this is how the evening is starting, I can't wait to see where it goes when we start posting under the influence...opcorn:


 
Start?


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehamslobber said:


> Start?


 
Awe crap!!! You started while I'm still at work!!! Now I'll have to double-time it to catch up... I think I'll go find Guido and make fun of his Skunk... He says it's a badger, but it's got that skunk look goin on...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Awe crap!!! You started while I'm still at work!!! Now I'll have to double-time it to catch up... I think I'll go find Guido and make fun of his Skunk... He says it's a badger, but it's got that skunk look goin on...


 
It's six o'clock mang, hour and a half into happy hour.And stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehamslobber said:


> It's six o'clock mang, hour and a half into happy hour.And stuff.


 
Still starin' at 60 miles of pavement... Bout 45 minutes at current speed...:msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Still starin' at 60 miles of pavement... Bout 45 minutes at current speed...:msp_wink:


 
Don't let that sweaty 40 ounce slip and roll under the brake pedal.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehamslobber said:


> Don't let that sweaty 40 ounce slip and roll under the brake pedal.


 
That's why I prefer square bottles...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Well, let me wedge in here amidst the fur lined handcuffs, the 40 oz, & the skunk. Any of you fine fellas happen to have a flywheel side crankcase half for a MS 660?


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, let me wedge in here amidst the fur lined handcuffs, the 40 oz, & the skunk. Any of you fine fellas happen to have a flywheel side crankcase half for a MS 660?


 what's the rest of the story we need pic


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, let me wedge in here amidst the fur lined handcuffs, the 40 oz, & the skunk. Any of you fine fellas happen to have a flywheel side crankcase half for a MS 660?


 
Flywheel side halves for an 076??? Yes... 3... A 660??? Sorry buddy... I got nothin'...


----------



## wendell

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, let me wedge in here amidst the fur lined handcuffs, the 40 oz, & the skunk. Any of you fine fellas happen to have a flywheel side crankcase half for a MS 660?


 
Thread Killer


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Flywheel side halves for an 076??? Yes... 3... A 660??? Sorry buddy... I got nothin'...


 
Well, thanks for answering anyway!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, let me wedge in here amidst the fur lined handcuffs, the 40 oz, & the skunk. Any of you fine fellas happen to have a flywheel side crankcase half for a MS 660?


 
None here buddy.:rolleyes2:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

stumpyshusky said:


> None here buddy.:rolleyes2:


 
Thanks fella!

Well, after digging around a bit, I am finding a general consensus that you need to replace both halves if one side is bad....


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> None here buddy.:rolleyes2:


 
Howdy Stump! And Wendell....


----------



## sunfish

*The Stump Broke Special*

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Whats the location or zip code of where the gtg will be? I musta missed it somewheres along the line.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

komatsuvarna said:


> Whats the location or zip code of where the gtg will be? I musta missed it somewheres along the line.


 
Jasper, AR. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Whats the location or zip code of where the gtg will be? I musta missed it somewheres along the line.



You thinking bout' comin'???


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> Whats the location or zip code of where the gtg will be? I musta missed it somewheres along the line.


 
Yeah man. Hope you can make it!


----------



## komatsuvarna

Id sure like to, but its to far out for me to say right yet. Depends on how work is at the time too. Just kinda looking for a whereabouts for the gtg. Thanks


----------



## wendell

komatsuvarna said:


> Id sure like to, but its to far out for me to say right yet. Depends on how work is at the time too. Just kinda looking for a whereabouts for the gtg. Thanks


 
Hope you can make it, Durand! It's probably no farther for you than me. I sure would like to run my old 395 again!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Hope you can make it, Durand! It's probably no farther for you than me. I sure would like to run my old 395 again!!


 
And there's a 372 that wants a re-match... With me runnin it!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

:surrender:


Not!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> :surrender:
> 
> 
> Not!


 
Oh c'mon Wendell... I gotta run that 7901 of yours!!!! I hear it's a fine machine...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Oh c'mon Wendell... I gotta run that 7901 of yours!!!! I hear it's a fine machine...:msp_sneaky:


 
Why wouldn't you? 

It will be there.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Why wouldn't you?
> 
> It will be there.


 
Good deal... So will the buffalo trace...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and a stock 7900 , to make sure that 7901 is as slick as they say...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> And there's a 372 that wants a re-match... With me runnin it!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Lol. My 372 aint much. I got a little different top end on it now, with a little extra special parts lol.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

komatsuvarna said:


> lol. My 372 aint much. I got a little different top end on it now, with a little extra special parts lol.


 
he,he,he


----------



## Hank Chinaski

shoot, my poor ol 372 was just tossed together from a few boxs of parts and prob made up from a dozen different saws... 
I hope it holds together till the gtg... might need to get some more bailin' wire and duct tape for it.


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> Hope you can make it, Durand! It's probably no farther for you than me. I sure would like to run my old 395 again!!


 
Almost 11 hours according to mapquest.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Almost 11 hours according to mapquest.:msp_scared:


 
Totally doable..
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> Almost 11 hours according to mapquest.:msp_scared:


 
I've driven farther to not have as much fun. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

komatsuvarna said:


> Almost 11 hours according to mapquest.:msp_scared:


 
So it would probably less than 10. I think it will be about 10.5 for me. :msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

LOL. I might see what I can work out. Never been on the other side of the Mississippi, but been north and south about as far as one can go. Ill have to see what my schedule is when it gets a little closer, I got somewhat of a demanding job, but we'll see what happens. You guys seem like a good crowd!


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> So it would probably less than 10. I think it will be about 10.5 for me. :msp_wink:



Maybe, It doesn't look that far on the computer screen lol. :biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL. I might see what I can work out. Never been on the other side of the Mississippi, but been north and south about as far as one can go. Ill have to see what my schedule is when it gets a little closer, I got somewhat of a demanding job, but we'll see what happens. You guys seem like a good crowd!


 
Bring that hoe in your avatar! We need it.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Bring that hoe in your avatar! We need it.....


 
I'll do the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll do the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's funny right there, I don't care who ya are! :hmm3grin2orange:

I do hope he shows up!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> That's funny right there, I don't care who ya are! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I do hope he shows up!


 
Ok... You guys need to get your minds out of the gutter... I expect more out of distinguished individuals such as yourselves!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... You guys need to get your minds out of the gutter... I expect more out of distinguished individuals such as yourselves!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 well it not very often that Stumpy comes up with a knee slapper


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> well it not very often that Stumpy comes up with a knee slapper


 
Yeah... That was a funny right there...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... You guys need to get your minds out of the gutter... I expect more out of distinguished individuals such as yourselves!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You need to take yer expectations to another thread then:wink2:


On a more seriouse note, project Black Hammered finnish 372 is painted I'll prob start a thread on it once I git to buildin it. So fer it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> You need to take yer expectations to another thread then:wink2:
> 
> 
> On a more seriouse note, project Black Hammered finnish 372 is painted I'll prob start a thread on it once I git to buildin it. So fer it looks pretty sweet.


 
We wanna see pictures...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> We wanna see pictures...:msp_tongue:


 
Be carefull what you wish fer:msp_scared:



I'll try to git some. Last tme I tried, I couldn't git them to load into the puter.


----------



## Freehand

Hey Mr. Dan,lemme know when you're rollin' thru with those saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Be carefull what you wish fer:msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to git some. Last tme I tried, I couldn't git them to load into the puter.


 
I already got the scary ones....








This is a pleasant one... "Tree Killers"
Taking a doughnut break...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Looks to be about a 6.5hr drive for the old man and myself,... Still less than going to the Rockies,... (although I DO miss the mtns),... We'll be there!!!


----------



## little possum

Ill be there! 


In spirit! 14.5 hours  so I think Ill pass on this one for now. May end up towards arkysas or Oklahoma over the winter for duck season. 
But yall make sure to have a good time and get lots of pictures!


----------



## Locust Cutter

little possum said:


> Ill be there!
> 
> 
> In spirit! 14.5 hours  so I think Ill pass on this one for now. May end up towards arkysas or Oklahoma over the winter for duck season.
> But yall make sure to have a good time and get lots of pictures!


 
Pictures?!?! Those are ONLY good for blackmail purposes,... 'Specially with Stumpy around!!!!:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Saw related only**  No more pics of strumpet needed :sick:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It lopks better in person, but here it is.


----------



## Hedgerow

I like it! Is the finish pretty durable???


----------



## wendell

Not to hurt your feelings but it appears to be missing a few parts. :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I like it! Is the finish pretty durable???


 Thanks, Not sure how durable it is. this will be a good test mule.



wendell said:


> Not to hurt your feelings but it appears to be missing a few parts. :msp_scared:


 
Thanks Mr. Obviouse. 
I figured if I brought it to the GTG like this you'd be able to beat at least one 372:biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Hey Stumpy, I like... I think.

Should have painted the 'Stump Special' clutch cover that color. I might do that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hey Stumpy, I like... I think.
> 
> Should have painted the 'Stump Special' clutch cover that color. I might do that. :msp_biggrin:


 
I was kinda thinking powder coat silver for it...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks, Not sure how durable it is. this will be a good test mule.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr. Obviouse.
> I figured if I brought it to the GTG like this you'd be able to beat at least one 372:biggrin:


 
Are you gonna bake it on?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Are you gonna bake it on?


 
I think I'll do the case. I don't want the paint on the plastic git too hard. I just ordered a wide discharge clutch cover fer it from Baileys.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I think I'll do the case. I don't want the paint on the plastic git too hard. I just ordered a wide discharge clutch cover fer it from Baileys.


 
Sweet... Let me know how the wide cover works for noodling...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Sweet... Let me know how the wide cover works for noodling...


 
Will do:msp_wink:
Thats the reason I'm gittin it. I hate when they clog up:mad2:


----------



## atvguns

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Is this going to be a Johnny Cash or a Batman Saw



stumpyshusky said:


>


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Is this going to be a Johnny Cash or a Batman Saw


 
WIDOWMAKER!!!
:after_boom:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> WIDOWMAKER!!!
> :after_boom:



Won't that be something a stumpbroke widowmaker :msp_scared:


----------



## mdavlee

The wide clutch cover works a little better. The 7900 seems to work the best of any stock cover.


----------



## RVALUE

Whats the count?


How many are coming? I don't have time, (lol) to look back for the post. Besides there are too many provacative pictures.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Whats the count?
> 
> 
> How many are coming? I don't have time, (lol) to look back for the post. Besides there are too many provacative pictures.


 
I'm coming but only if wendell is and he's only coming if logging is...



J/K I'll be there even if those other two don't show up


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Hey Stumpy, I like... I think.
> 
> Should have painted the 'Stump Special' clutch cover that color. I might do that. :msp_biggrin:


Maybe a red take off of the Superman logo, W/ a "B" superimposed over the "S" for Stump Broke!



Hedgerow said:


> Sweet... Let me know how the wide cover works for noodling...


 
I may have to see about a wider clutch cover for my 660. I have clogged it up noodling several times. Wider may be very beneficial. I may also invest the $$$ in a full wrap handle bar as I'm almost ambidextrous and can cut about as well holding it either way.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

so is there going to be big wood there, or do I only need my small and medium bars?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Whats the count?
> 
> 
> How many are coming? I don't have time, (lol) to look back for the post. Besides there are too many provacative pictures.


 
You know I'll be there... And you know stumpy and sunfish are in...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Number 37 said:


> so is there going to be big wood there, or do I only need my small and medium bars?


 
Are we factoring Stumpy's excitement about the event into the answer for that question? Big is, after-all, a relative term,... LMAO


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> Are we factoring Stumpy's excitement about the event into the answer for that question? Big is, after-all, a relative term,... LMAO


 
so you're saying bring out the 8" electric saws?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Number 37 said:


> so you're saying bring out the 8" electric saws?


8"ers might be OVERKILL!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan Here is the last List I had. I'll go back in the thread and update it tomorrow.

RVALUE
Logging22
sawnami
wendell
stumpyshusky
atvguns
Locust Cutter
Work Saw Collector
Hedgerow
CunningLinguist
WKEND LUMBERJAK
Lurch2
Sunfish
Arsawmechanic
John T
JW Younger
jerrycmorrow
Pinnacle Pete
Mo Iron
Number 37
PlumcrazyJR


----------



## wendell

You better tell SS that if I'm driving half way across the country, he better make the trip down the street.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

why is my name on the bottom of the list:msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

Who's that CunningLinguist guy? Sounds like a real wise ass.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> Who's that CunningLinguist guy? Sounds like a real *wise ass*.


 
I'm thinkin more of the Jack variety:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

I'm just glad he changed his name to something I can spell


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I'm just glad he changed his name to something I can spell


 
Me too.


----------



## Freehand

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm thinkin more of the Jack variety:msp_w00t:


 
Dang strumpet,yer gettin' mean in your old age.Now,I know a thing or two about Jack Daniels………..


----------



## Lurch2

At least you got the ham slobber cleaned up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> Dang strumpet,yer gettin' mean in your old age.Now,I know a thing or two about Jack Daniels………..


 
I calls em likes I sees em:wink2:


----------



## Freehand

Lurch2 said:


> At least you got the ham slobber cleaned up.


 
Lost a bet,you know how it goes.Now if strumpet could do something about that avatar………...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Freehand said:


> Lost a bet,you know how it goes.Now if strumpet could do something about that avatar………...


 
you're always wanting him to take his clothes off...


----------



## Freehand

Number 37 said:


> you're always wanting him to take his clothes off...


 
Over here on my side of Arkansas,begging to differ.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Lost a bet,you know how it goes.Now if strumpet could do something about that avatar………...


 
Ok... I got another I could send him...


----------



## Hedgerow

Flying to Chicago today... If I see any good saws I'll get a picture.. But don't hold yer breath... :msp_mad:


----------



## sawnami

Man! You've got some eagle eyes! 3 miles up and 400MPH! Now THAT'S CAD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Man! You've got some eagle eyes! 3 miles up and 400MPH! Now THAT'S CAD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Walked all up and down Michigan avenue today... Not a saw to be found... What a worthless place... There's only so much starbuck's coffee shops I can take...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## RVALUE

Well boys, I opted out of going over and watering the grass today, About time to round up some saw logs.

I'll be fetching some rail road spikes, just in case the trees are bare. 

Or would that be virgin?

Everything else is coming together for a FRIDAY showing to set the final touches.


----------



## RVALUE

*A Bit Sad*

In the realm of this having the opportunity to become the best GTG ever, there is a sad note in remembering the ones of past. They are showing shadows of being less (no personal attack there logging, ) than they could have been.



Who's winning the $ 500 longest traveler award?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Well boys, I opted out of going over and watering the grass today, About time to round up some saw logs.
> 
> I'll be fetching some rail road spikes, just in case the trees are bare.
> 
> Or would that be virgin?
> 
> Everything else is coming together for a FRIDAY showing to set the final touches.


 
rail road spikes :msp_scared: your are supplying all the chains this year right?


----------



## RVALUE

The A/C went out in the Main Lodge. It is a floor model. Maybe I can get Stumpy to help me work on it.


----------



## RVALUE

*Notice!*

Note to this year's Friday set up participants. Due to the generous contribution of Hedgerow, there will not be a need for a last minute small wood scrounging expedition.

Also, some really cool guy has offered to bring about 400 pounds of ice. This should insure cold weather!


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> Who's winning the $ 500 longest traveler award?


 
Sweet!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

How about a 40"+/- Blackjack Oak Trunk about 6' long? I might be able to contribute that to the party.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> In the realm of this having the opportunity to become the best GTG ever, there is a sad note in remembering the ones of past. They are showing shadows of being less (no personal attack there logging, ) than they could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's winning the $ 500 longest traveler award?


 
Nothing wrong with shooting for the best GTG ever. I hope this is the one! :msp_smile:

Thanks for all you're doin to put this on! Big rep sent.


----------



## wendell

Dang, I just did a Google map based on the directions you sent. Looks like it is going to almost 12 hours. :msp_sad:

I hope somebody will wait up for me.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> How about a 40"+/- Blackjack Oak Trunk about 6' long? I might be able to contribute that to the party.


 
what'll I do with the other 20" of bar? guess we could double stack and buck them at the same time... 

That would be cool if you can wrestle it down there


*actually still looking for a big bar combo for the 3120


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Note to this year's Friday set up participants. Due to the generous contribution of Hedgerow, there will not be a need for a last minute small wood scrounging expedition.
> 
> Also, some really cool guy has offered to bring about 400 pounds of ice. This should insure cold weather!


 
With all the fast saws we're gonna have, we may STILL have to scrounge!!!

I'm sitting in a nice little grove of black locust trees right now... Think the city of Chicago would notice if a few went missing???


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> How about a 40"+/- Blackjack Oak Trunk about 6' long? I might be able to contribute that to the party.


 
Bring it...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> With all the fast saws we're gonna have, we may STILL have to scrounge!!!
> 
> I'm sitting in a nice little grove of black locust trees right now... Think the city of Chicago would notice if a few went missing???


 
Hillbilly goes to the big city.LOL :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm down in the Ozarks fryin up some bacon. Life is good! 

P.S. I've had to go to Chicago a few times. I like it Mo better down here! Get home safe bro!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hillbilly goes to the big city.LOL :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm down in the Ozarks fryin up some bacon. Life is good!
> 
> P.S. I've had to go to Chicago a few times. I like it Mo better down here! Get home safe bro!


 
I figured something out about this place... You know how when drivin around home, everyone waves??? The folks up here use their horns instead...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hillbilly goes to the big city.LOL :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'm down in the Ozarks fryin up some bacon. Life is good!
> 
> P.S. I've had to go to Chicago a few times. I like it Mo better down here! Get home safe bro!


 
I figured something out about this place... You know how when drivin around home, everyone waves??? The folks up here use their horns instead...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I figured something out about this place... You know how when drivin around home, everyone waves??? The folks up here use their horns instead...


 
I've had to spend too much time in a lot of big citys around the country, for business.

Yes, I have noticed that! NYC is the worst though, almost comical.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Number 37 said:


> what'll I do with the other 20" of bar? guess we could double stack and buck them at the same time...
> 
> That would be cool if you can wrestle it down there
> 
> 
> *actually still looking for a big bar combo for the 3120


 
I have 42" bar and chain that will work. I let Stumpy use it on Wyatts 3120 at WSC GTG last spring.


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> Dang, I just did a Google map based on the directions you sent. Looks like it is going to almost 12 hours. :msp_sad:
> 
> I hope somebody will wait up for me.


 
I'll wait up for ya, man. Hope ya can make it!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

hey wendell, why don't you find someone between you and the GTG and drive to their place, stay the night and finish the drive together? I'd be willing, but I"m on the other side, so if you want to drive 16 hrs, I'll drive the other 3-4 back lol


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> Dang, I just did a Google map based on the directions you sent. Looks like it is going to almost 12 hours. :msp_sad:
> 
> I hope somebody will wait up for me.


 
Well, depending on your trip route, your welcome to crash at my place and then only have about a 6-6.5hr drive ahead of you. That's only a one stopper for gas/Mother nature,... :msp_w00t:otstir:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I figured something out about this place... You know how when drivin around home, everyone waves??? The folks up here use their horns instead...


 
At least they're not using their Glock 21's and Ruger P-89's,.... Horns are a bit less painful. Plus I'd be tempted to answer w/an '06 or a 220gr fed 8x57mm, being Chicago and all. LMAO


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, depending on your trip route, your welcome to crash at my place and then only have about a 6-6.5hr drive ahead of you. That's only a one stopper for gas/Mother nature,... :msp_w00t:otstir:


 
Heading down through STL and then heading south at Springfield through Branson and Harrison.


----------



## Freehand

Any of you fellers, sorry I meant _fallers_ , have any experience with/own the Bailey's bar rail closer? Does it work miracles?


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have 42" bar and chain that will work. I let Stumpy use it on Wyatts 3120 at WSC GTG last spring.


 
Is that the one stumpy puts on a saw to sell it? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Heading down through STL and then heading south at Springfield through Branson and Harrison.


 
Logging is near St. Louis. And Tri 955.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Is that the one stumpy puts on a saw to sell it? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
No that was My 36" bar. Didn't know it was for sale.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No that was My 36" bar. Didn't know it was for sale.


 
After he sells the saw, he just pulls the bar off! Good trick.....


Couldn't have come from a shorter person.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Freehand said:


> Any of you fellers, sorry I meant _fallers_ , have any experience with/own the Bailey's bar rail closer? Does it work miracles?


 
I have one. Works. Not sure of the miracles though. Will have it along - you can try it out and see for yourself.

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfcsm said:


> I have one. Works. Not sure of the miracles though. Will have it along - you can try it out and see for yourself.
> 
> Hal


 
And that, is one of the great things about GTG'S!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I need to open bars, what's wrong with you guys?


----------



## RVALUE

I was serious, mine are too tight all too often. (yes ordered wrong)

PS Just ordered a 32 for the 757 stereos.


----------



## Freehand

Wolfcsm said:


> I have one. Works. Not sure of the miracles though. Will have it along - you can try it out and see for yourself.
> 
> Hal


That's great Hal,looking forward to it. 


RVALUE said:


> I need to open bars, what's wrong with you guys?


 
Well Mr. Dan, it's the difference between being there at 11:00 am or 2:00 am.Not sure which is more ruinous.


----------



## RVALUE

What? Roger's on ####son opens at 10.


----------



## RVALUE

For all you wary travelers:

I can make it to Silver Dollar City in exactly one hour.
I think I can make it to Mtn. Home in about an hour. (hour and Half at most)

I can make Bass Pro in Springfield in hour and half.

I can make Siloam Springs from 2 to 2 hrs 15 minutes.

I don't know how to get to Joplin from there.

I can make Russellville in about hour 15 minutes.

I can make Freehand Mountain in about 45 minutes.

I can be at the Stihl shop in Jasper in 5 minutes.

Nearest beer store is now 15 minutes away.


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> What? Roger's on ####son opens at 10.


 
Thats like Angie ####enson street. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI

wendell said:


> Sweet!!!


 
For 5 bills, I'm 80+ miles further away than you are. My luck JD would show up and take the money though!


----------



## RVALUE

Steve NW WI said:


> For 5 bills, I'm 80+ miles further away than you are. My luck JD would show up and take the money though!


John Deer?

That's green and Fools gold!


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> John Deer?


 
grandpatractor


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> After he sells the saw, he just pulls the bar off! Good trick.....
> 
> 
> Couldn't have come from a shorter person.



and he stands next to the saw so it looks like it's got a 72" bar on it...


----------



## logging22

To go or not to go. That is a question. But not a question for me. Im going if i have to ride with Stumpy!! Thinking that i really dont want to bring many saws this time. Ran out of time to run the ones that i wanted that everybody else brought. What a deal. Anyhoo, i should be able to make it. I dont live that close to St. Louis. 200 miles. Mike lives there. Oh and Art Vandelay is close to there. Whats the menu like this year? Oh, and Dan, I heard that i have a suiet this year? Is this right? Kool. I already have a roomy. Right Don.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> To go or not to go. That is a question. But not a question for me. Im going if i have to ride with Stumpy!! Thinking that i really dont want to bring many saws this time. Ran out of time to run the ones that i wanted that everybody else brought. What a deal. Anyhoo, i should be able to make it. I dont live that close to St. Louis. 200 miles. Mike lives there. Oh and Art Vandelay is close to there. Whats the menu like this year? Oh, and Dan, I heard that i have a suiet this year? Is this right? Kool. I already have a roomy. Right Don.


 
Got that right, brother! Glad to hear you'll be there!


----------



## sunfish

sunfish said:


> Got that right, brother! Glad to hear you'll be there!


 
But it might not be as much fun as roomin with the Stumper...:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

There is a catch. No Wendell, no logging.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Wendell betta put his arse in gear then


----------



## RVALUE

No job johnny's this year.


----------



## RVALUE

No Wen Dell? Is that like the 'farmer in the Dell?'


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> Heading down through STL and then heading south at Springfield through Branson and Harrison.


 
Sorry Man,... I completely spaced out when looking at the abbv for you home state and was thinking Wyoming, not Wisconsin,... Never-mind,...


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Sorry Man,... I completely spaced out when looking at the abbv for you home state and was thinking Wyoming, not Wisconsin,... Never-mind,...


 
Why would someone from Wyoming go through Kentucky?


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Why would someone from Wyoming go through Kentucky?
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
because they "like" their cousin? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Why would someone from Wyoming go through Kentucky?
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Pickin up the new banjo... 

Evening fellas...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Pickin up the new banjo...
> 
> Evening fellas...





:what:


----------



## Hedgerow

I see you lurking around down there stump...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Number 37 said:


> because they "like" their cousin? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Y'all DO realize that the state motto of Arky-sas is "Nothing says lovin' like marryin' ur cuzin",...:hmm3grin2orange::msp_wub:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all DO realize that the state motto of Arky-sas is "Nothing says lovin' like marryin' ur cuzin",...:hmm3grin2orange::msp_wub:


 
yankee. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all DO realize that the state motto of Arky-sas is "Nothing says lovin' like marryin' ur cuzin",...:hmm3grin2orange::msp_wub:


 
You got it all wrong brother,reads as follows.Fill in the blanks:


#### Y'ins.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> You got it all wrong brother,reads as follows.Fill in the blanks:
> 
> 
> #### Y'ins.


 
Y'ins; "An ozark term further contracting you-uns" meaning "all you I'm ferrin' to"...:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> No job johnny's this year.


 
so that means we gotta hold it til our eyes turn brown or do the bear routine?


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> so that means we gotta hold it til our eyes turn brown or do the bear routine?


 
Dangit, now Stumpy has ruined it for everyone. :msp_mad:


----------



## sawnami

Who's bringing the corn cobs and the Sears Roebuck catalogs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Y'ins; "An ozark term further contracting you-uns" meaning "all you I'm ferrin' to"...:msp_wink:


 
Is that similar to the delineation between Holler and Hollar? :yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

028 full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr

Its a 028 going to have limbing duty for a while. I had read on this site a full wrap on a small saw will be a good limber, able to walk up the downed truck turning the saw on both sides. I do like them on my big saws, I'll let you know how it works out.

I used two half wraps to make this full wrap, on the second handle use the factory bottom mount and add a 1/4" spacer between them. It could have been staight up like a factory one, I just wanted to make it different. :hmm3grin2orange:

I also finally found a factory full wrap for Les' old 038 MagII, real proud of that saw.




038 Full wrap by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

Bout time we see you in your own thread!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

Glad you like that ole saw brother. Got a couple 056 mag II to bring to the GTG. Prolly gonna try and sell one.:msp_wink: By the way fellas, won a couple trophies at the fair Saturday in the saw races. Second place in both the 3.6-4.0, and 4.1-5.0 classes. Lots of fun. Thought Sir Stumpy would have been there, but alas, he was not. Maybe for Timberfest. Coming in Oct also. Different weekends i hope this year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats great Les Glad you did well and are doing good.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Glad you like that ole saw brother. Got a couple 056 mag II to bring to the GTG. Prolly gonna try and sell one.:msp_wink: By the way fellas, won a couple trophies at the fair Saturday in the saw races. Second place in both the 3.6-4.0, and 4.1-5.0 classes. Lots of fun. Thought Sir Stumpy would have been there, but alas, he was not. Maybe for Timberfest. Coming in Oct also. Different weekends i hope this year.


 
That's great big guy! Wish I could of been there...


----------



## logging22

Thanks fellas.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

sunfish said:


> That's great big guy! Wish I could of been there...


 
Me too. I would've liked winning some first place trophies! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Aren't you the confident one.:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Evening folks!


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Aren't you the confident one.:msp_smile:


 
66-75 and 76-85, yeah.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Evening folks!



EVEnin' RV!



wendell said:


> 66-75 and 76-85, yeah.



pretty sure he wasn't talking about those two times in grade school that you got passing grades...


----------



## wendell

Number 37 said:


> pretty sure he wasn't talking about those two times in grade school that you got passing grades...


 
And your name would be based on your IQ? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> 66-75 and 76-85, yeah.


 
Not sure, but I think them classes in Doniphan might be a little hotter than what yer thinking...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Glad you like that ole saw brother. Got a couple 056 mag II to bring to the GTG. Prolly gonna try and sell one.:msp_wink: By the way fellas, won a couple trophies at the fair Saturday in the saw races. Second place in both the 3.6-4.0, and 4.1-5.0 classes. Lots of fun. Thought Sir Stumpy would have been there, but alas, he was not. Maybe for Timberfest. Coming in Oct also. Different weekends i hope this year.


 
Congrats buddy. I wish I coulda been there. Buisy around here with the kids ball games.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whats the deal I had to go all the way to page 3 to bump this thread. How is every one doing. Played with the dremel on a jonsered 670. Look out Stumpy.:msp_smile::cool2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats the deal I had to go all the way to page 3 to bump this thread. How is every one doing. Played with the dremel on a jonsered 670. Look out Stumpy.:msp_smile::cool2:


 
I'm yer huckleberry, that's just my game.:msp_wink:

The 268 will be ready fer ya


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It looks like its just U and me on here tonite.


----------



## RVALUE

?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It looks like its just U and me on here tonite.


 
Yes sir it does. :msp_w00t:


----------



## thook

So, I figured I'd poke my head in and say hello to all the local folk! Why aren't you guys out cutting? 


Oh, yeah.....it's dark out already.......:yoyo:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

thook said:


> So, I figured I'd poke my head in and say hello to all the local folk! Why aren't you guys out cutting?
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah.....it's dark out already.......:yoyo:


 
Fresh meat boys:biggrin:

I've cut in the dark before with my head light ( 150 lumen led light strapped to my head). Actually one of my most used tools in my shop.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello thook. Glad to meet U.

RValue how are things going.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> Fresh meat boys:biggrin:
> 
> I've cut in the dark before with my head light ( 150 lumen led light strapped to my head). Actually one of my most used tools in my shop.


 
Your head?


----------



## RVALUE

Howdy you uns.

Tired here. Windy day.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

thook said:


> So, I figured I'd poke my head in and say hello to all the local folk! Why aren't you guys out cutting?
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah.....it's dark out already.......:yoyo:


 
Welcome to the neighborhood Thook! Is that fresh meat I smell? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey guys at least let him post 2or3 times before you start picking on him.


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> Fresh meat boys:biggrin:
> 
> I've cut in the dark before with my head light ( 150 lumen led light strapped to my head). Actually one of my most used tools in my shop.



Ha! Everytime I hear someone say that, I think of the Lord of the Rings movies......Orc limbs and blood flyin' everywhere. 

I use a headlamp every night! They are great tools, aren't they? Yeah, I've cut many times in the dark over the years while using a headlamp. Fun as it was, I'd still rather do it in the daylight, though. You (all) remember the ice storm a few winters ago? Yeah, how could you forget, right? Well, anyway, the first night it was all comin' down and the ice really started building.....it was somewhere close to midnight.....I had to go out and cut a couple of trees down in it. One had fallen on the dog's fence letting the three of them out. And, the other was leaning on the power line messing with the supply to the house. That was a wicked sight! Sparks everywhere, wood burning, glowin' in the dark and all. I wasn't about to wait for it to take out the power much less wait for the electric company to come repair once it did. So, I did it. But, the light from my headlamp was reflecting off all of the ice and snow falling making it appear almost is if I was in outer space since you could hardly see any objects. So, I used my 18v shop light positioned further away. Tricky stuff, but I had power for the rest of the night............until everyone's power went out for two weeks....hehe. Yeah... headlamps are my very good friend!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey guys at least let him post 2or3 times before you start picking on him.


 
He'd might as well git used to it if he's gonna hang out here. I forwarned him that it gits a lil interesting around here.


----------



## thook

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey guys at least let him post 2or3 times before you start picking on him.



Oh, it's alright by me. Besides.....there ain't much left. I've been married 17 years...lol!

Thanks for the welcome, guys! Glad to be here.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey guys at least let him post 2or3 times before you start picking on him.


 
Well, he's hit the 2 mark now. And, if he's been reading back into this thread more than a page or two without running away from it screaming, he's gonna fit right in.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I love my head light (lamp). The light is always where I'm lookin, & is great when porting or just workin on anything. The one I got I can see fer about 80 yds in the dark, but the batteries only last fer about 8 hours.


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> He'd might as well git used to it if he's gonna hang out here. I forwarned him that it gits a lil interesting around here.



As long as I don't hear any banjos playing, interesting is good. 

Man, you guys have stockpiled an awful lot of info on this site!!!! Blows me away.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Finally found my MS 660 case on feebay tonight. 175 bucks extra to pay for my stupidity, & I still gotta get gaskets & a piston... Guess its better than 225 + shipping & sales tax. Take it from me fellas. Do NOT wedge the throw of the crankshaft against the case to remove the clutch...:bang:

Where can I pick up my "Village Idiot" award?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Finally found my MS 660 case on feebay tonight. 175 bucks extra to pay for my stupidity, & I still gotta get gaskets & a piston... Guess its better than 225 + shipping & sales tax. Take it from me fellas. Do NOT wedge the throw of the crankshaft against the case to remove the clutch...:bang:
> 
> Where can I pick up my "Village Idiot" award?


 
Ouch!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> I love my head light (lamp). The light is always where I'm lookin, & is great when porting or just workin on anything. The one I got I can see fer about 80 yds in the dark, but the batteries only last fer about 8 hours.



I had one nearly that bright made by Black Diamond. Make that two. I liked the lamp really well. One function was a very bright halogen, and the other was two moderately lit LED's. When the second/last one died, BD had already stopped making them. So, I got a Petzl Tikka Plus. Wasn't as bright, but it was really lightweight, used only three AAA's, and lasted a good while. Well, it died...finally.....two weeks ago. So, I got a Petzl Tikka Plus 2. Da' bomb!!!! Still lightweight, but one VERY bright LED on max setting. It nearly lights up the whole woods at night. The white LED has three brightness settings, and the red LED has two.....though, one of those is simply an emergency flash. The light headlamps are great for those "have to fix" nights with the vehicles. Doesn't get in the way too much or get heavily uncomfortable.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

thook said:


> As long as I don't hear any banjos playing, interesting is good.
> 
> Man, you guys have stockpiled an awful lot of info on this site!!!! Blows me away.


 
Um, don't get too comfy yet. There was talk of a new banjo being picked up not too far back in the thread.... 
Now, with that bit of info on the table, you coming to the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thook

ARsawMechanic said:


> Finally found my MS 660 case on feebay tonight. 175 bucks extra to pay for my stupidity, & I still gotta get gaskets & a piston... Guess its better than 225 + shipping & sales tax. Take it from me fellas. Do NOT wedge the throw of the crankshaft against the case to remove the clutch...:bang:
> 
> Where can I pick up my "Village Idiot" award?



Pretty sure at any Wal-Mart Supercenter. I hear they import them from Crawford, TX.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

thook said:


> Pretty sure at any Wal-Mart Supercenter. I hear they import them from Crawford, TX.


 
Do they come with the pointy cap, or is that extra? :biggrin:


----------



## thook

ARsawMechanic said:


> Um, don't get too comfy yet. There was talk of a new banjo being picked up not too far back in the thread....
> Now, with that bit of info on the table, you coming to the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:



Alright.....fair enough. But, I draw the line at pig squeelin'.:msp_unsure: 

Ah, the GTG! Well, I don't know where it is, yet. I gotta flip a couple pages back, I guess. Right now, though, it's only a possibility. Depends on how easily and quickly "needs to happen" happen. Gotta finish my roof before the rains and get a couple of chords cut before the first. That's the goal anyway.


----------



## thook

ARsawMechanic said:


> Do they come with the pointy cap, or is that extra? :biggrin:



Oh no....that's included! You even get a small role of aluminum foil to block gov't, mind controlling radio waves, one antennae for channeling intelligent alien life forms, and, and two canisters of blue and pink sequins to wooh your inferiors. It's a unisex kit. Blue for boys, if you didn't know.:jester:


----------



## john taliaferro

Time to go to work, tomorrow that is got a 40" white oak to remove from a ladys drive , that should make a lot of tables and chairs. Bummer is its a 20 mile run each way three or four trips ouch.It will be fun to get out of the shop and i got a new saw to play with , thanks Less .


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> He'd might as well git used to it if he's gonna hang out here. I forwarned him that it gits a lil interesting around here.



coming from a guy with that avatar...



thook said:


> As long as I don't hear any banjos playing, interesting is good.
> 
> Man, you guys have stockpiled an awful lot of info on this site!!!! Blows me away.



look at the avatar above...


----------



## thook

Well, for some reason, after getting a few PM's from you guys, I'd gotten the idea there might be two GTG's happening soon. First, one in Jasper and another one more local/closer to Winslow. Hrm....since there is only the one, in fact, in Jasper, I'll just have to see what I can manage. I read several pages back through dialogue. Sounds like you fellas have some crazy fun times at these gatherings...haha! I have to admit, I don't get out much. About once a year, sometimes twice, I manage to get over to my neighbor's to torch some hollow logs and blow things up...hehehe. Drink a little beer, ham it up silly like, and listen to or play some music. 

So, I'm up at the 6am this morning to get an early start on my roof. Our house is an old'ish, Arkytecture (you rural folks may know what that means) cabin built from rough oak from a local mill...built 30 sump'n years ago....mated to a barn remodeled into a living space The barn roof'll be easy. But, the cabin....urgh....has 12" rise. The shingles, a couple of valleys, and the eave on the southeast facing all got kadamaged by the spring storms. I knew two years ago I'd be havin' to reroof at some point sooner than later, but the storms sealed the deal. I am not especially looking forward to this job...haha! I'm going metal, though.....running purlin (toe boards!) over the original decking and felt, reflashing the chimneys and sealing with polyurethane. Oughtta be right swanky when I'm done.


----------



## thook

Number 37 said:


> look at the avatar above...



You mean Stumpy's?.....the one that even looks like they're saying,"This river don't go to Aintry!"?


----------



## little possum

I figyerd Thook wood fit in here 

Never thought of the headlamp to help with porting. Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## thook

little possum said:


> I figyerd Thook wood fit in here
> 
> Never thought of the headlamp to help with porting. Thanks Stumpy!



I'm a multifaceted kinda guy.....:msp_thumbup:

Headlamps rule, man. If you don't have one, get one. My wife and I run an aminal sanctumauary on our 10 acres. When we first got together/I moved in, she was always using a small flashnight in her mouth when doing things at night with both hands. Yeah....slobber all over the derned thing until yer mouth is dry and jaw is sore. What fun, eh? So, I said,"why don't we get some headlamps?". Use'em for everything we do now where a little light is needed. Well, 'cept "some things". But, that's a private matter.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I am fluent on the guitar side of dueling banjos,... I can somewhat do the banjo side too! Now if'n only Stump would play with me,....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Number 37 said:


> yankee. :msp_sneaky:


 
Just remember,... If'n she aint good enough for HER family, she sure as HELL ain' good enough four your's..... I do/did have some family around from around Pickett, AR. I'm not completely a Yankee!!!!! Although I DO like the Packers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## Freehand

But ah likes da yankees.

..<embed src='http://acidcow.com/engine/classes/flashplayer/player-viral.swf' height='420' width='570' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true' flashvars='skin=http%3A%2F%2Facidcow.com%2Fengine%2Fclasses%2Fflashplayer%2Fmodieus.swf&file=http%3A%2F%2Facidcow.com%2Fpics%2F20110411%2Fvideo%2Fi_dont_like_yankees.flv&volume=18&plugins=viral-1d'/>


----------



## Hedgerow

Found a good place to sit in Chi town.. They planted some Black Locust trees by the McCormick Center... So I sat under em'... And had a cup of coffee...


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what the joint looks like from 1000' in the air...


----------



## Hedgerow

The view comes at a price too... $14 for a glass of bourbon... :msp_angry:


----------



## thook

Freehand said:


> But ah likes da yankees.



Lol....dear ol' dad's hardcore!


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> The view comes at a price too... $14 for a glass of bourbon... :msp_angry:



Just drink the seltzer and spin around a few times.....it's cheaper.

Plus......that view's enough to make you dizzy, anyway. :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> I am fluent on the guitar side of dueling banjos,... I can somewhat do the banjo side too! Now if'n only Stump would play with me,....


 
Sorry, I can't play any instriments. I can sing.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Found a good place to sit in Chi town.. They planted some Black Locust trees by the McCormick Center... So I sat under em'... And had a cup of coffee...[/QUOTE]
> 
> You're not still there? :msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

Plan to mow the grass Saturday.

Need a gallon of gas and two advil. 

May clean on the pig sty. I mean suites. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry, I can't play any instriments. I can sing.


 
don't quit your day job just yet man.


----------



## logging22

Welcome to thook. Maxed out your bling. Stumpy, please dont sing. Oh, Dan, please make sure that my suiet is the clean one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> You're not still there? :msp_scared:


 
Landed in Arkansas last night and swung by the office for a couple hours today... Now at conference at lake of the ozarks... Sure ain't gettin' any wood cut this week!!!:msp_mad:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Landed in Arkansas last night and swung by the office for a couple hours today... Now at conference at lake of the ozarks... Sure ain't gettin' any wood cut this week!!!:msp_mad:


 
Thought we'as goin to have to send someone after ya!

I know what ya mean, I got to go to Louisville tomorrow. Wont get home till late Sunday.

And I don't have one of them mobile internet things. :msp_mad:

Dang, I gotta get some fuel run through that nasty 365... Oh well, it'll happen soon.


----------



## thook

logging22 said:


> *Welcome to thook. Maxed out your bling.* Stumpy, please dont sing. Oh, Dan, please make sure that my suiet is the clean one. :hmm3grin2orange:



Howdy, and thanks! 

So, I? Me? As in moi?...maxed out my bling? You maxed out my bling? What bling? Whose bling? And, who maxed it out? This is going to bother me a little. Confusion is so unsettling....:confused2:


----------



## john taliaferro

Went out to cut a 40 '' white oak took the 460 with a 30'' it stuck out the back 2'' . sure is some nice solid logs though . poor old brown truck had to work today .


----------



## logging22

thook said:


> Howdy, and thanks!
> 
> So, I? Me? As in moi?...maxed out my bling? You maxed out my bling? What bling? Whose bling? And, who maxed it out? This is going to bother me a little. Confusion is so unsettling....:confused2:


 
Calm. I repped ya and it gave all the pretty A's next to your avatar. Its a rep thing, youll get it soon enough.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just popin in to say hi & stuff.


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Just popin in to say hi & stuff.


 
Well.............. hi and stuff.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy's high on what stuff


probably been sniffing goat butts again you know how he is


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Well.............. hi and stuff.


 
Hows everybody down yer way?? Tell Kim I said HI:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> Hows everybody down yer way?? Tell Kim I said HI:msp_thumbsup:


 
Will do. Things going ok i suppose. Tell yours we said hi, and stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello all and Hi and stuff.:wink2:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Landed in Arkansas last night and swung by the office for a couple hours today... Now at conference at lake of the ozarks... Sure ain't gettin' any wood cut this week!!!:msp_mad:


 
Were you piloting or riding? I'm hoping one day I can win the lottery to buy either a LancairIV or an RV-10. That said I'd be happy with a 170, 180 or an old Ercoup....


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> Just popin in to say hi & stuff.


 
Hi Sugar!!!!!
:msp_rolleyes: LMAO


----------



## sawnami

Bought a saw that thought I'd be able to deal out some butt whoopin's with at the GTG.:monkey: I plugged it in, pulled the trigger, let the smoke out of it and blew a breaker in the house. Well, back to the drawing board. It has a killer 8" bar. There went a $2.00 investment down the drain.:biggrin:


----------



## thook

logging22 said:


> Calm. I repped ya and it gave all the pretty A's next to your avatar. Its a rep thing, youll get it soon enough.:msp_biggrin:


 
It's not a disease like CAD or anything, is it? I've already been warned about that. Seems to be contagious... 

So, yes..... I noticed all the A's having popped up! Wondered about that. T'was yesterday maybe? Not sure. This whole week's seemed one long day with strange black out periods. I think last night I visited another planet and I woke up in the recliner with a mostly eaten bowl of Cheerios in my lap. I obligingly ate the two that were left coated with maple syrup.(No point in wasting) My wife accuses me of sleep walking. She might be right. 

I'll take the rep thing as a compliment......

And, hey guys!! <<<00>>> <-----sleep walker's stare

I got my hands on a vac pump today. Since I don't have an impulse line on my 520i, I think I'm gonna rig up the intake port with a gasket made of a bicycle inner tube leaving the valve stem on and take the actual valve out. Maybe use a presta type valve so I can slip the vac pump line on to it. Think it'll work? I figure by doing this I can then put the valve back in and put a schrader adapter on so I can then pressurize it with my bike pump. Think it'll work??? Please say yes. It'll be so easy this way.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

thook said:


> It's not a disease like CAD or anything, is it? I've already been warned about that. Seems to be contagious...
> 
> So, yes..... I noticed all the A's having popped up! Wondered about that. T'was yesterday maybe? Not sure. This whole week's seemed one long day with strange black out periods. I think last night I visited another planet and I woke up in the recliner with a mostly eaten bowl of Cheerios in my lap. I obligingly ate the two that were left coated with maple syrup.(No point in wasting) My wife accuses me of sleep walking. She might be right.
> 
> I'll take the rep thing as a compliment......
> 
> And, hey guys!! <<<00>>> <-----sleep walker's stare
> 
> I got my hands on a vac pump today. Since I don't have an impulse line on my 520i, I think I'm gonna rig up the intake port with a gasket made of a bicycle inner tube leaving the valve stem on and take the actual valve out. Maybe use a presta type valve so I can slip the vac pump line on to it. Think it'll work? I figure by doing this I can then put the valve back in and put a schrader adapter on so I can then pressurize it with my bike pump. Think it'll work??? Please say yes. It'll be so easy this way.


 
I don't see why it wouldn't work. Also dab some grease on the flange to make a better seal. Give it a try & let us know how it works:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work. Also dab some grease on the flange to make a better seal. Give it a try & let us know how it works:msp_thumbsup:



Will do! Thanks for the grease tip....


----------



## Hank Chinaski

thook said:


> Will do! Thanks for the grease tip....


 
stumpy's got L O T S of tips involving grease... the above is the only one I'd actually act on... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' all... Cool out... I should be cutting wood, not doing what I'm doing...


----------



## Freehand

Never do know which way an innocent "grease tip" or "and stuff" comment will go in this thread. Much to Stephen's chagrin I'm sure.


Mornin' fellers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hello all hope every one haad asafe and productive day.


----------



## atvguns

Hello Kenneth


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hello james


----------



## atvguns

Hello Jerry


----------



## thook

hello johnboy


jim


bob


yep


:yoyo:


----------



## RVALUE

thook said:


> Will do! Thanks for the grease tip....


 
Tip Grease??????


All this talk of tips, and grease reminds me of what the leper told the prostitute: "You can keep the tip."


----------



## Freehand

Zing!


----------



## atvguns

thook said:


> hello johnboy
> 
> 
> jim
> 
> 
> bob
> 
> 
> yep
> 
> 
> :yoyo:



Good night Sue ellen


----------



## RVALUE

By the looks of how long you fellows are on here, you must be slow readers.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> By the looks of how long you fellows are on here, you must be slow readers.


 Nope just nothing else to do


----------



## RVALUE

Fix my light!

better yet, we could fix it at the gtg!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Fix my light!
> 
> better yet, we could fix it at the gtg!


 you have any climbing gear


----------



## RVALUE

I could get a bucket truck. At a great cost. lol


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I could get a bucket truck. At a great cost. lol


 
Might be cheaper to let the co-op do it


----------



## RVALUE

That depends on whether they see my "patch". lol


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> That depends on whether they see my "patch". lol


 
that eczema not clear up yet?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> That depends on whether they see my "patch". lol




You might have to share :biggrin:


----------



## thook

RVALUE said:


> Tip Grease??????
> 
> 
> All this talk of tips, and grease reminds me of what the leper told the prostitute: "You can keep the tip."



HA! Had to think about that one for a minute....

So, how the heck was everyone's evening? 

You know, it's funny. A fella gets all ready to work on the roof and guess what? It starts raining! Hmmm.....next week's supposed to be drier. Here comes Fall.......where's the Jagermeister? Gotta have a camp fire, too, now.


----------



## thook

Number 37 said:


> that eczema not clear up yet?



This must be a private joke. I won't ask.....:taped:


----------



## RVALUE

Lack two things on my building, roof and touch up exterior paint. Both don't like rain. So now, .....

Guess I could sleep in like normal people......... or not.

Now to lay out my schedule.

Maybe a trip to Fayettenam.


----------



## john taliaferro

4 is not sleeping in 7 is :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## thook

Nope.....9am is sleeping in. I kept waking up throughout the night. Three puppies not even weened, yet. Their mom died two days after giving birth....

So, what projects have you guys got going on? RValue, you've got a building? Anyone else? I've got a long list, as usual. But, I'm working on my roof right now. I've got the donkey's yard to expand. Put the rebuilt injectors in my wife's 4runner. Then, two big oaks to fell. One right up near the house....leaning towards the house....:msp_ohmy:. I think I'm gonna hire a climber for that one. The other's leaning towards a dog yard. A snatch block and some ingenuity ought'a get that one down. That's a chord right there, atleast. But, today it's raining, so I can't do anything on any of it today. Hmmmm.....guess I'll test and finish putting my 520i back together.


----------



## Locust Cutter

thook said:


> Will do! Thanks for the grease tip....


 
I hear that Stumpy's really handy w/the grease!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

thook said:


> Nope.....9am is sleeping in. I kept waking up throughout the night. Three puppies not even weened, yet. Their mom died two days after giving birth....
> 
> So, what projects have you guys got going on? RValue, you've got a building? Anyone else? I've got a long list, as usual. But, I'm working on my roof right now. I've got the donkey's yard to expand. Put the rebuilt injectors in my wife's 4runner. Then, two big oaks to fell. One right up near the house....leaning towards the house....:msp_ohmy:. I think I'm gonna hire a climber for that one. The other's leaning towards a dog yard. A snatch block and some ingenuity ought'a get that one down. That's a chord right there, atleast. But, today it's raining, so I can't do anything on any of it today. Hmmmm.....guess I'll test and finish putting my 520i back together.


 
Well, I've gotta finish the corral/pasture extension, finish the kid's new playhouse/swing set, sharpen some chains, clean a few rifles, get some practice in (Blue rock - birds and rifles for deer season) and hopefully cut some more wood with the wonderful cool snap we're having... And start making a bon-fire pile for a coming Lodge gtg at my place. 

What year is your 520I? I used to have a pair of 735I's and have worked some on those and 318/325I's..... Love to drive'em hate to wrench on them.... Especially water pumps and carrier bearings.:bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> That depends on whether they see my "patch". lol


 
so? your light is trying to quit smoking? well shoot. we'll just cut it down, fix it, and super glue it back together.


----------



## thook

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I've gotta finish the corral/pasture extension, finish the kid's new playhouse/swing set, sharpen some chains, clean a few rifles, get some practice in (Blue rock - birds and rifles for deer season) and hopefully cut some more wood with the wonderful cool snap we're having... And start making a bon-fire pile for a coming Lodge gtg at my place.
> 
> What year is your 520I? I used to have a pair of 735I's and have worked some on those and 318/325I's..... Love to drive'em hate to wrench on them.... Especially water pumps and carrier bearings.:bang:



Bon-fires....ooo!

What are you corralling/pasturizing?...hehe. Some cows? Horses? How'd your pasture fare in this drought we had? The gentleman I get round bails from didn't get a second cutting. He's got 120 bales for his herd (cows) to get him through winter......although when I asked him about it, he didn't look 100% on it being enough. Ungh....and, I've only got a donkey and 7 goats! One fella's wanting $70 a bail (4x5) for the remainder of his lot!

I bought the Makita 520i in '97 at Lowe's (shhhhh!). Actually, a woman we took some cats from (we have an animal sanctuary....my wife and I) bought me the saw vs. a monetary donation. (we have a 501c-3). Nevertheless, '97 would have to be the year, I suppose. 

You're gonna have to go easy on the newb here..........I don't know what a 735i or a 318/325i is. And, water pumps and carrier bearings? :msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

think "beemer"


----------



## thook

jerrycmorrow said:


> think "beemer"



Lol....okay. It's making sense, now. I'm talkin' saws and he's talkin' cars. 

I don't have any beemers, but I do have two 4runners.....one '86 22re and a '92 3vze/SR5. Also....a '91 Buick Century wagon, a '94 Subaru Legacy wagon, and an '89 Peugeot 505 sedan.....which I'm getting ready to sell. Wish I didn't have to. The Pug has a hemi V6. I'd prefer a 5spd over the auto, but the motor's real sweet. I'm selling it to recoup from the Subaru I bought from my neighbor. AWD over a limited slip rear end ANY day! Plus, that little horizontal 4 cyl is right torquey! If only there was an easy way to stick in my '86....:cool2:


----------



## Freehand

thook said:


> Lol....okay. It's making sense, now. I'm talkin' saws and he's talkin' cars.
> 
> I don't have any beemers, but I do have two 4runners.....one '86 22re and a '92 3vze/SR5. Also....a '91 Buick Century wagon, a '94 Subaru Legacy wagon, and an '89 Peugeot 505 sedan.....which I'm getting ready to sell. Wish I didn't have to. The Pug has a hemi V6. I'd prefer a 5spd over the auto, but the motor's real sweet. I'm selling it to recoup from the Subaru I bought from my neighbor. AWD over a limited slip rear end ANY day! Plus, that little horizontal 4 cyl is right torquey! If only there was an easy way to stick in my '86....:cool2:


 
Peugeots have been known to bankrupt mere mortals. Run from it screaming "sucker" when you sell it


----------



## RVALUE

thook said:


> Nope.....9am is sleeping in. I kept waking up throughout the night. Three puppies not even weened, yet. Their mom died two days after giving birth....
> 
> So, what projects have you guys got going on? RValue, you've got a building? Anyone else? I've got a long list, as usual. But, I'm working on my roof right now. I've got the donkey's yard to expand. Put the rebuilt injectors in my wife's 4runner. Then, two big oaks to fell. One right up near the house....leaning towards the house....:msp_ohmy:. I think I'm gonna hire a climber for that one. The other's leaning towards a dog yard. A snatch block and some ingenuity ought'a get that one down. That's a chord right there, atleast. But, today it's raining, so I can't do anything on any of it today. Hmmmm.....guess I'll test and finish putting my 520i back together.


 
News Flash: That's the day they were weaned. They don't get weened until they are about a year old.


----------



## Locust Cutter

thook said:


> Bon-fires....ooo!
> 
> What are you corralling/pasturizing?...hehe. Some cows? Horses? How'd your pasture fare in this drought we had? The gentleman I get round bails from didn't get a second cutting. He's got 120 bales for his herd (cows) to get him through winter......although when I asked him about it, he didn't look 100% on it being enough. Ungh....and, I've only got a donkey and 7 goats! One fella's wanting $70 a bail (4x5) for the remainder of his lot!
> 
> I bought the Makita 520i in '97 at Lowe's (shhhhh!). Actually, a woman we took some cats from (we have an animal sanctuary....my wife and I) bought me the saw vs. a monetary donation. (we have a 501c-3). Nevertheless, '97 would have to be the year, I suppose.
> 
> You're gonna have to go easy on the newb here..........I don't know what a 735i or a 318/325i is. And, water pumps and carrier bearings? :msp_confused:


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> think "beemer"


 
Sorry, I had just got off from working al 13hr shift @ the base,... I saw 520I and was thinking older BMW 6 or 8cyl, 4dr car. I do have a '92 p/u w/the 22re/5sp in it, but it's 2wd. Best little wood fetcher/motorized wheelbarrow ever... Is that Makita one of the "Dolkita" models or is it of different prodginy?


----------



## thook

Locust Cutter said:


> Sorry, I had just got off from working al 13hr shift @ the base,... I saw 520I and was thinking older BMW 6 or 8cyl, 4dr car. I do have a '92 p/u w/the 22re/5sp in it, but it's 2wd. Best little wood fetcher/motorized wheelbarrow ever... Is that Makita one of the "Dolkita" models or is it of different prodginy?



Hey, man, nothin' to be sorry about..... And, if you ever, ever need any input on that 22re of yours, hit me up. I know all about'em. I love my '86. It's been relegated to wood fetching for the past couple of years, but I've had it for 11 now. The only thing I'd add/do different is have a locker in the rear for those extra sticky situations. Otherwise, indeed....they are fine little trucks.

Well, I had this several paragraph post with replies and a break down of my chainsaw successes today, but sakes alive if the electricity didn't go off right in the middle.....for three hours. Pfffth! Ozarks Electric. We pay more and get less. :bang:

Yes, it's a "Dolkita". It's been a fantastic machine up until last winter when I really started having problems with it. But, I've used it hard every winter since I've had it. Some breakdown is to be expected, I suppose.

On that subject....I tested my saw today using the method I'd asked your opinions about. Only I had to install my patented, copyrighted, one of a kind, mad genius, don't copy or I'll sue yer ars (I jest....:jester "valve gasket" on the exhaust port. I spent a lot of time trying to get the "valve gasket" set up on the intake port, but there were problems. 

First, I had problems with hardware; the only bolts I had of the same thread pitch and diameter were just long enough to run through the carb boot and gasket and thread about one third of the way into the cylinder head. And, guess what happened? As soon I got'em torqued down tight enough to seal, one of'em stripped the cylinder threads a third of the way in. GADS!!!! The other problem was the inner tube is thicker around where the valve stem is and the intake port is rather small. So, even if I had longer bolts, the gasket wouldn't have sealed well, anyway. So, I gave up on that side and just installed a flat inner tube gasket bolting the entire carb ass'y up to it. 

Then, I took some flat alum. stock..........one inch wide, one eighth of an inch thick, and three inches long.....and made a block off plate for the exhaust port. I traced out the exhaust gasket, punched some starter holes and drilled out the bolt holes, and then drilled a bigger hole so the valve stem of the "valve gasket" could protrude on through. I applied grease to the flange in "Stumpy fashion" and it sealed up very well. I simply used the bolts from the power head cover with some washers. How convenient!  

To pressurize the case and cyl., I used a little pump I've had for eons. It's "Rock Shox" pump for air/oil suspension forks on mtn bikes. It has a gauge and all. Swanky! One pump and the case was up to 50psi. Eeek! Didn't hurt anything, but I let some air out. The pump has a little release valve. Everything held fine for the minute I allowed for. No leakage anywhere. Then, I took the inner valve out and hooked up the Mighty Vac. That held just fine, too. Oh yeah! 

Finally, I got it all back together....even repaired the stripped holes for the handle grip as per suggestion somewhere else by someone else. (Gotta find'im and thank'im). Worked very well! I mixed my fuel 32:1 (new ring....I read here that's a good idea) and fired it up. After 2 pulls it fired and then quit. Let off the choke and it fired right up on one pull. Then died. Meh! The freakin' Champion plug I put in just last winter took a dump for some inexplicable reason. ???? No more spark. Grabbed the plug outta my Homey weedeater and blam!! In business! Now, I just gotta do some reading on carb adjusting. It's running a bit rough. I have simply not developed an ear for tuning in all this time. 

You guys got any suggestions at this stage, I'm all ears. Otherwise, I am reading.


----------



## thook

RVALUE said:


> News Flash: That's the day they were weaned. They don't get weened until they are about a year old.



Aye...ya got me on the technicals! Funny...:smile2:

The mother died from internal infection, we figure. She had fever, a bit dehydrated, weak, wouldn't eat, and barely strong enough to nurse.....though no discharge. She didn't respond to antibiotics, but we kept her on fluids until she passed. Thankfully, the pups atleast got some colostrum. Now, we just syringe feed them a mix of half and half, powdered colostrum ( until they're a little bigger), vitamins, and some electrolytes. <<"Bounce Back" from the farmer's co-op. Great stuff for anyone's info!>> They're getting really strong, but only three of the five have made it this far. Little pups, too.....Italian greyhound, Chihuahua, and a bit of Terrier. Cute....


----------



## thook

Oh hey....a question for you guys. Have any of you ever made some custom dogs for your saw? The ones on the Makita are kinda short, I think. I mean, sometimes I get into logs that have some thick bark and I don't know how good it is for the saw with all that heat building up right there. I'm just thinking some longer dogs....maybe an inch longer....might be a good idea. I've got some plate aluminum. Really solid stuff. Whaddya think?


----------



## Locust Cutter

thook said:


> Oh hey....a question for you guys. Have any of you ever made some custom dogs for your saw? The ones on the Makita are kinda short, I think. I mean, sometimes I get into logs that have some thick bark and I don't know how good it is for the saw with all that heat building up right there. I'm just thinking some longer dogs....maybe an inch longer....might be a good idea. I've got some plate aluminum. Really solid stuff. Whaddya think?


 
Bailey's has a kit that's not too' expensive, unless you just want to make them yourself, (a laser CNC machine would be nice).


----------



## thook

Locust Cutter said:


> Bailey's has a kit that's not too' expensive, unless you just want to make them yourself, (a laser CNC machine would be nice).



Oh, I was thinking more like a scroll saw and dremel....

I'll check out Bailey's.....see what they got.

Haha.....what they got is a lotta images unavailable. And, for the ones that are, the dogs are for Stihls and Huskys. I guess I'm gonna just try making some and see how it works out. Maybe use plate steel instead.


----------



## thook

Freehand said:


> Peugeots have been known to bankrupt mere mortals. Run from it screaming "sucker" when you sell it



:msp_lol:

Peugeot made some good vehicles, now. I can't tell you about all models, but the 505 was a good one. I think a lot of perceptions are based on the associated early EFI technology experiences which did leave a lot to be desired.....particularly the on board diagnostics. But, then VW, Toyota, and others shared in the dilemma to varying degrees. You see, the US stopped importing and marketing Peugeots in the early 90's. And, Bosch didn't quite have their design act together before then. Seems to me they were behind on the game. CAFE regulations, system compatibilities, and limited, qualified service had something to do with it, too. But, that's just my take on it.

So, base on that...yeah, Peugeots weren't the greatest, but they're pretty neat little cars. If I had more money for the hard to obtain parts.....agreed, they are expensive....I'd be keeping mine and throw a 5spd in it.

Man.....why am I up so early? Oh yeah...I gotta go to work in Fayetteville today.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

will any of you guys be at the pioneer days in mtn view next weekend?


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> will any of you guys be at the pioneer days in mtn view next weekend?


 
I might . are you going to compete in the saw races


----------



## RVALUE

plumbcrazyjr said:


> will any of you guys be at the pioneer days in mtn view next weekend?


 
Count me out. I don't like events.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> I might . are you going to compete in the saw races


 
kind of a silly ? aint it yes i will i got my ugly saw running very well i mixed up some "special" fuel for it how bout u are u going to run anything.


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> kind of a silly ? aint it yes i will i got my ugly saw running very well i mixed up some "special" fuel for it how bout u are u going to run anything.


 I never did find out how to sign up for anything or find out what the rules were. I guess I will just go to cheer you on do you want me to borrow a skirt from Stumpy I can get some palm palms from my daughter


----------



## thook

atvguns said:


> I never did find out how to sign up for anything or find out what the rules were. I guess I will just go to cheer you on do you want me to borrow a skirt from Stumpy I can get some palm palms from my daughter



I'd support that. It'd the next big viral on Youtube....:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

thook said:


> I'd support that. It'd the next big viral on Youtube....:msp_wink:


 No Vids allowed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy where you been we need a update on the 460


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I talked to the organizer today and she said u just show up and sign up at the event no entry fee starts at 10:00 but be there early for saftey paper signing and what not. Stumpy skirts have stains in them i would be a little worried about wearing them but u do as you please:frown:


----------



## thook

atvguns said:


> No Vids allowed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Too bad, 'cause that'd be funny as hell...lol!


----------



## thook

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I talked to the organizer today and she said u just show up and sign up at the event no entry fee starts at 10:00 but be there early for saftey paper signing and what not. Stumpy skirts have stains in them i would be a little worried about wearing them but u do as you please:frown:


 
You guys being serious 'bout the whole skirt thing? Ya'll actually do that at these events?


----------



## atvguns

thook said:


> You guys being serious 'bout the whole skirt thing? Ya'll actually do that at these events?


 Just the new guys after you have been to two events the new guy has to take over


----------



## thook

atvguns said:


> Just the new guys after you have been to two events the new guy has to take over



A "right of passage" or "hazing", eh? Ha! Sounds like fun, guys.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> No Vids allowed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Pu**y


atvguns said:


> Stumpy where you been we need a update on the 460


 
I've been buisy, & seems like I can't git anything done.
The 460 turned out to be strong, not sure how it's gonna do in the build off. I'm sure it'll hold it's own. I've got it boxed up & ready to ship to Terry's. 

I did do some shop cleanup & organizing. It was gittin over run by saws & boxes of saw parts.


----------



## J.W Younger

plumbcrazyjr said:


> will any of you guys be at the pioneer days in mtn view next weekend?


 Mtn View is my hometown and I did'nt even know they had pioneer days. Whereabouts is the chainsaw thing?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

J.W Younger said:


> Mtn View is my hometown and I did'nt even know they had pioneer days. Whereabouts is the chainsaw thing?


 
Yer from MT. Veiw, MO???? That's only 1/2 hor away from me.


----------



## J.W Younger

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer from MT. Veiw, MO???? That's only 1/2 hor away from me.


Wrong Mtn view, I'm from Mtn view ar. I tried to replie to yer last pm but i'm out of space again.


----------



## J.W Younger

J.W Younger said:


> Wrong Mtn view, I'm from Mtn view ar. I tried to replie to yer last pm but i'm out of space again.


 
Thats prolly why I had'nt heard of it ,huh?


----------



## thook

@JW

Small world......a couple of my very best friends lived in Mtn View, AR for several years. They're hear, now, in Fayetteville. Moved about 5 yrs ago. Andrew Schick.....Martha McBride ring a bell? They're married and have one daughter....Mia. They more lived a little outside of Mtn View on a bunch of acreage.

BTW, fellas.....how do you rep someone? I've finally learned what that means. Woohoo! Newb status slowly, but steadily waning.


----------



## atvguns

thook said:


> BTW, fellas.....how do you rep someone? I've finally learned what that means. Woohoo! Newb status slowly, but steadily waning.



At the bottom left corner of this post there is a black star click on that and a box will open 

you have to rep 75 people before you can rep the same person again


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> At the bottom left corner of this post there is a black star click on that and a box will open
> 
> you have to rep 75 people before you can rep the same person again


 


thook said:


> @JW
> 
> Small world......a couple of my very best friends lived in Mtn View, AR for several years. They're hear, now, in Fayetteville. Moved about 5 yrs ago. Andrew Schick.....Martha McBride ring a bell? They're married and have one daughter....Mia. They more lived a little outside of Mtn View on a bunch of acreage.
> 
> BTW, fellas.....how do you rep someone? I've finally learned what that means. Woohoo! Newb status slowly, but steadily waning.


 


stumpyshusky said:


> Yer from MT. Veiw, MO???? That's only 1/2 hor away from me.


 
^repped


and you can only rep 10 folks in a 24 hr period


----------



## J.W Younger

thook said:


> @JW
> 
> Small world......a couple of my very best friends lived in Mtn View, AR for several years. They're hear, now, in Fayetteville. Moved about 5 yrs ago. Andrew Schick.....Martha McBride ring a bell? They're married and have one daughter....Mia. They more lived a little outside of Mtn View on a bunch of acreage.
> 
> BTW, fellas.....how do you rep someone? I've finally learned what that means. Woohoo! Newb status slowly, but steadily waning.


 
The McBride name rings a bell but can't seem to place it, been a long time since I lived there now tho. My dad lived there up untill he passed away 3 years ago, whte house across from the dogwood motel with the maple trees around it. Two of my sisters live there now.


Some of that rep stuff headed yer way...


----------



## thook

Thanks, guys. Everyone's gettin' a generous helping of rep, now.....umpkin2: 

@JW

Martha McBride was a practicing midwife and registered nurse while she lived there. I mention that because she's a rather outspoken woman and community oriented and maybe that had caught your attention a time or two.....like from the local paper or something. I know her daughter Mia was in the paper, atleast, due to school activities and what not. 

Meh...nothing important, man. Just curious.

The Sun's coming out. Sure would be nice if I could just stay home today....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

thook said:


> Thanks, guys. Everyone's gettin' a generous helping of rep, now.....umpkin2:
> 
> @JW
> 
> Martha McBride was a practicing midwife and registered nurse while she lived there. I mention that because she's a rather outspoken woman and community oriented and maybe that had caught your attention a time or two.....like from the local paper or something. I know her daughter Mia was in the paper, atleast, due to school activities and what not.
> 
> Meh...nothing important, man. Just curious.
> 
> The Sun's coming out. Sure would be nice if I could just stay home today....:msp_thumbup:


 

Works two days a week, and wants a day off.


----------



## thook

RVALUE said:


> Works two days a week, and wants a day off.



:msp_confused:

I work everday/seven days a week, actually. Two of those are at the part time job in Fayetteville. Once I leave that job, I still go home and work on those two days, though. Chores, man. We have around 200 animals at our sanctuary to care for, and everyday is a full day......believe me.

So, if I were able to stay home, I'd still be doing some kind of work, but I'd atleast be at home in the woods.


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Peugeots have been known to bankrupt mere mortals. Run from it screaming "sucker" when you sell it


 


thook said:


> Lol....okay. It's making sense, now. I'm talkin' saws and he's talkin' cars.
> 
> I don't have any beemers, but I do have two 4runners.....one '86 22re and a '92 3vze/SR5. Also....a '91 Buick Century wagon, a '94 Subaru Legacy wagon, and an '89 Peugeot 505 sedan.....which I'm getting ready to sell. Wish I didn't have to. The Pug has a hemi V6. I'd prefer a 5spd over the auto, but the motor's real sweet. I'm selling it to recoup from the Subaru I bought from my neighbor. AWD over a limited slip rear end ANY day! Plus, that little horizontal 4 cyl is right torquey! If only there was an easy way to stick in my '86....:cool2:



Early to mid 80's the dealer that I work for was a Peugeot dealer and I became a certified technician. Dealt with the turbo diesels and gas engines. I bought all of the old tools that we had and after sorting through them, I think I'll sell most of them as scrap iron.:msp_wink: I never could get used to the smell of the interior of the new ones that we got. Smelled just like an armpit.


----------



## RVALUE

My son just met Katy Perry. My wife went and googled her. I was ready for an "oh my". 

Did you guys know she is a singer?


I didn't.

I just thought she jumped up and down.


You learn something every day.


----------



## sawnami

Just got back from near Mena, AR. Attended a Chain Gang rally. (No cutters on these chains)

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Chain%20Gang%20Jailbreak/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_6170.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Chain%20Gang%20Jailbreak/IMG_6170.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> My son just met Katy Perry. My wife went and googled her. I was ready for an "oh my".
> 
> Did you guys know she is a singer?
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> I just thought she jumped up and down.
> 
> 
> You learn something every day.



Have your wife Google Russell Brand (her husband) I guarantee that you'll get an "oh my" from her.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Have your wife Google Russell Brand (her husband) I guarantee that you'll get an "oh my" from her.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I've got the same outfit


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> i've got the same outfit



*oh my!*


----------



## RVALUE

When I was 16, I was staring at a pretty blond (a little older) and her dad was glaring me down. I eventually looked at him. It was Michael Landon. She was fair looking. 

When I saw him, I lost interest and left.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> When I was 16, I was staring at a pretty blond (a little older) and her dad was glaring me down. I eventually looked at him. It was Michael Landon. She was fair looking.
> 
> When I saw him, I lost interest and left.


 You had your chance to fame and fortune and blew it


----------



## wendell

thook, glad you figured out how to rep. Now you need to learn how to return what you received. You can start with me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thook

wendell said:


> thook, glad you figured out how to rep. Now you need to learn how to return what you received. You can start with me. :hmm3grin2orange:



I've been doing that.....

You've been repped, my man!


----------



## atvguns

thook are you going to make it to the gtg


----------



## thook

sawnami said:


> Early to mid 80's the dealer that I work for was a Peugeot dealer and I became a certified technician. Dealt with the turbo diesels and gas engines. I bought all of the old tools that we had and after sorting through them, I think I'll sell most of them as scrap iron.:msp_wink: I never could get used to the smell of the interior of the new ones that we got. *Smelled just like an armpit*.



Peugeots certainly aren't everyone's bag of tea....

You sure there weren't hairy, French women hiding in the trunk?


----------



## thook

atvguns said:


> thook are you going to make it to the gtg



I honestly don't know, yet. I've got things that gotta get done, first. The rain's needed, but it's not helping other matters. I just had my pond cleared out from the Spring floods, but now it's gotta dry out some before I can reseal it. Got 300lbs of bentonite waiting to be spread, and I'm doing it by hand 'cause the neighbor's backhoe tranny is down. I told him he better get some brakes on that thing. Plus, I gotta find someone who'll cover my hours at the store on that weekend. It's just a game of wait and see.

BTW, you fellas can call me Matthew. I ain't afraid of anyone knowing my name.


----------



## atvguns

thook said:


> I honestly don't know, yet. I've got things that gotta get done, first. The rain's needed, but it's not helping other matters. I just had my pond cleared out from the Spring floods, but now it's gotta dry out some before I can reseal it. Got 300lbs of bentonite waiting to be spread, and I'm doing it by hand 'cause the neighbor's backhoe tranny is down. I told him he better get some brakes on that thing. Plus, I gotta find someone who'll cover my hours at the store on that weekend. It's just a game of wait and see.
> 
> BTW, you fellas can call me Matthew. I ain't afraid of anyone knowing my name.


OK Matthew just try to let us know a week in advance if you are going to make it or not so we can get you skirt ordered by the way what size do you wear


----------



## thook

atvguns said:


> OK Matthew just try to let us know a week in advance if you are going to make it or not so we can get you skirt ordered by the way what size do you wear



Um...a skirt? I though that was for that chainsaw event in Mtn View. Boy'o....did I misunderstand.

So, wait a sec.........are you talking about the GTG in Jasper or the event in Mtn View with regards to skirts? And, don't tell me it's a tutu.....<<<00>>>


----------



## atvguns

thook said:


> Um...a skirt? I though that was for that chainsaw event in Mtn View. Boy'o....did I misunderstand.
> 
> So, wait a sec.........are you talking about the GTG in Jasper or the event in Mtn View with regards to skirts? And, don't tell me it's a tutu.....<<<00>>>


 The skirts get wore at the GTG the first two times you are there you can wear them to other events if you like as well but not required.


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> The skirts get wore at the GTG the first two times you are there you can wear them to other events if you like as well but not required.


 
Chaps and Fishing waders are more my speed,...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> Chaps and Fishing waders are more my speed,...


 
but what he didn't say was he likes to wear the rubber pants on his head and the chaps turned around backwards and nothing else on at all... while he runs in circles and sings show tunes from Little Orphan Annie...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Chaps and Fishing waders are more my speed,...


 
Stumpy's got a pair of them assless chaps you could wear... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

done went and repped ya matthook. rest a you guys cept for jw and dan are just sol for a while


----------



## Locust Cutter

Number 37 said:


> but what he didn't say was he likes to wear the rubber pants on his head and the chaps turned around backwards and nothing else on at all... while he runs in circles and sings show tunes from Little Orphan Annie...
> No, I'm from the mid-west, so it's either Wizard of OZ or Oklahoma,...


 


Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy's got a pair of them assless chaps you could wear... :hmm3grin2orange:



Thought about it, but I'm not sure about the decontamination measures that might be req'd for the safe wear thereof,...:bang: I heard that those chaps were used in the movie "Milk".:msp_scared: Just saying.


----------



## thook

atvguns said:


> The skirts get wore at the GTG the first two times you are there *you can wear them to other events if you like as well but not required.*



That's a relief...haha!

So, this skirt thing is sounding rather ritualistic. Stumpy's idea? Is this like a nationwide cult....Knights of the Chainsaw Clan? (Initials? :taped And, Locust Cutter......wearing chaps and rubber pants on his head....he's the mascot? And, if I'm Matthew and Thook is a bird....(and, Thook is)...hmm........maybe _I_ should show up in a bird costume, a skirt, an inflated rubber glove on _my_ head, and compulsively peck at the french fries...... ("Hey! I was snockered. They looked like worms to me!:hmm3grin2orange:"). A colorful gathering, indeed. The good folk of Jasper will be running to their homes....."They're coming!!!!!!!!!". Maybe they should be concerned....lol!


----------



## thook

Locust Cutter said:


> Thought about it, but I'm not sure about the decontamination measures that might be req'd for the safe wear thereof,...:bang: I heard that those chaps were used in the movie "Milk".:msp_scared: Just saying.



Just spray some "GayGone" on 'em. You'll be fine....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

thook said:


> GayGone


 
Repped. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Repped. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Bam!! And I just got you Stephen!! Ha!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Bam!! And I just got you Stephen!! Ha!!


 
Thanks,  it won't let me hit you.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Bam!! And I just got you Stephen!! Ha!!


 
I was thinking more like "Easy Off",... No not THAT KIND Stump!!! LMAO:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

Dang Stephen not post for 7 days, welcome back to computer land


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump and run!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Bump and run!!!:msp_tongue:


 You after the sheep again:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You after the sheep again:msp_sneaky:


 
No... That would be jump and stick...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Ima repoaste this here……………….just because


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Ima repoaste this here……………….just because



Now thats some funny stuff. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

The definition of Jorts for those who are like me and didn't know

(Jean shorts. Worn mostly by children and douchebags. Jorts are perhaps the easiest way to recognize people you will not like):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> The definition of Jorts for those who are like me and didn't know
> 
> (Jean shorts. Worn mostly by children and douchebags. Jorts are perhaps the easiest way to recognize people you will not like):hmm3grin2orange:


 
I'll be back, I got to go shopping for shorts and trash these Jorts. I didn't know it wasn't cool to wear them.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll be back, I got to go shopping for shorts and trash these Jorts. I didn't know it wasn't cool to wear them.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Well??? Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while... And ole Jason found him one right there!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I wasn't aware stumpy modeled when he was younger...


----------



## Freehand

I knew that pic woud be good fer 2-3 pages of BS'n.


----------



## atvguns

Freehand said:


> I knew that pic woud be good fer 2-3 pages of BS'n.


 or more


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> I wasn't aware stumpy modeled when he was younger...


 
Yup... And damn popular among the Billy ray Cyrus croud too... Would have made the big time had it not been for the scandal...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Number 37 said:


> I wasn't aware stumpy modeled when he was younger...


 
i went to high school with him and wasnt ever that purty:biggrin: did have a similar haircut business in front party in back :biggrin:


----------



## logging22

The Mt. View thing sounds cool, cant make it. Got a saw race this weekend in Silva, Mo. Just north of Greenville in Wayne Co. Stumpy and some of the others should try and attend. Not too far away for some. Just sayin.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> The Mt. View thing sounds cool, cant make it. Got a saw race this weekend in Silva, Mo. Just north of Greenville in Wayne Co. Stumpy and some of the others should try and attend. Not too far away for some. Just sayin.


 
2 hours 1 min


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> The Mt. View thing sounds cool, cant make it. Got a saw race this weekend in Silva, Mo. Just north of Greenville in Wayne Co. Stumpy and some of the others should try and attend. Not too far away for some. Just sayin.


 
Sorry buddy, can't make it. I've got to got to Waynesville fer disaster releif chainsaw trainning fer the church. My way to contribute. They's gonna teach me the ins & outs of runnin a saw. Should be informative. :bang:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry buddy, can't make it. I've got to got to Waynesville fer disaster releif chainsaw trainning fer the church. My way to contribute. They's gonna teach me the ins & outs of runnin a saw. Should be informative. :bang:


 
in ours you watch 2 stihl safety vids, and they teach you how to start the saw... 

* the real benefit is getting to know your crew better and getting "qualified" and your ID badge.


Good luck with it Stumpy, it is a lot of "good" work brother.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

PS be sure and brush your goin' to town teeth and trade your skirts for some overalls for training


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry buddy, can't make it. I've got to got to Waynesville fer disaster releif chainsaw trainning fer the church. My way to contribute. They's gonna teach me the ins & outs of runnin a saw. Should be informative. :bang:


 
Now THAT'S funny right there!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> The Mt. View thing sounds cool, cant make it. Got a saw race this weekend in Silva, Mo. Just north of Greenville in Wayne Co. Stumpy and some of the others should try and attend. Not too far away for some. Just sayin.


 
If they got a 70 cc class, any one of you guys is welcome to take the stump broke 372... Just not right that stump don't have something to represent there...:msp_confused: 

Just sayin... Les....


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> If they got a 70 cc class, any one of you guys is welcome to take the stump broke 372... Just not right that stump don't have something to represent there...:msp_confused:
> 
> Just sayin... Les....


 
Have classes from 0 to 7 cube. Both in stock appearing and modified. Gonna be alot of fun.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> If they got a 70 cc class, any one of you guys is welcome to take the stump broke 372... Just not right that stump don't have something to represent there...:msp_confused:


 
Yer alright Matt:msp_wub: I need to git the "Hammered" 372 done, but I's got a ways to go before I can git to it. I got a stihl that needs to be finnished up. Life has been gittin in the way of work.:bang: Just got a 56mm & a 60mm piston in the mail today fer a couple of other projects. Also ordered a NWP 372BB kit fer a saw from a member in MD. 

JW's 460 is on it's way to Terry's to kick some a$$.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Have classes from 0 to 7 cube. Both in stock appearing and modified. Gonna be alot of fun.:msp_w00t:


 
Pm me with the details... 
I might be able to get it to ya... I'd love to come watch... I've never attended anything like that... There's the one in Mtn home too... All these saw events, and not enough time to see all of them!!! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer alright Matt:msp_wub: I need to git the "Hammered" 372 done, but I's got a ways to go before I can git to it. I got a stihl that needs to be finnished up. Life has been gittin in the way of work.:bang: Just got a 56mm & a 60mm piston in the mail today fer a couple of other projects. Also ordered a NWP 372BB kit fer a saw from a member in MD.
> 
> JW's 460 is on it's way to Terry's to kick some a$$.


 
Life happens buddy... Just make sure that Stihl project stomps Don's 346......(-:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Life happens buddy... Just make sure that Stihl project stomps Don's 346......(-:


 
So now I got a target on my back? :hmm3grin2orange:

What y'all cookin up ? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> So now I got a target on my back? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What y'all cookin up ? :msp_sneaky:


 
I dont care what they cookin, as long as it comes wif catsup.


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> So now I got a target on my back? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> What y'all cookin up ? :msp_sneaky:



Sounds like they are cooking up a fresh batch of stomp-a-Don


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Sounds like they are cooking up a fresh batch of stomp-a-Don


 
I got 45 mad CCs' fer em! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I got 45 mad CCs' fer em! :msp_biggrin:


 
It'll probably give my poor 028 an ass kickin again... But the wood boss can always hope! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It'll probably give my poor 028 an ass kickin again... But the wood boss can always hope! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
But Stumpy may pull out all his tricks. :msp_ohmy:

It'll be fun, man!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> But Stumpy may pull out all his tricks. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> It'll be fun, man!


 
It always is... Now... You got anything to run in the 30 cc range??? Levi's got the killer bee to contend with... Of course it was an incredible dog to start with... But runs like a real saw now!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer alright Matt:msp_wub: I need to git the "Hammered" 372 done, but I's got a ways to go before I can git to it. I got a stihl that needs to be finnished up. Life has been gittin in the way of work.:bang: Just got a 56mm & a 60mm piston in the mail today fer a couple of other projects. Also ordered a NWP 372BB kit fer a saw from a member in MD.
> 
> JW's 460 is on it's way to Terry's to kick some a$$.


 
I wonder if a larger P&C could be effectively and properly installed on my old 55 Husky? I like the saw as-is, but a bit more power never hurt anyone.


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder if a larger P&C could be effectively and properly installed on my old 55 Husky? I like the saw as-is, but a bit more power never hurt anyone.


 The best thing to do would be remove the air filter and then go buy a Stihl


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> The best thing to do would be remove the air filter and then go buy a Stihl


 
LMAO,... I have both and like and dis-like attributes on both sides. The next one will be a Dolmar though, likely a 7900. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> LMAO,... I have both and like and dis-like attributes on both sides. The next one will be a Dolmar though, likely a 7900. :msp_thumbsup:


 I have both also and yes a 7900 would be nice I would also like to have a 346 but dont tell Sunfish and Stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> But Stumpy may pull out all his tricks. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> It'll be fun, man!


 
Don't have to many tricks, but yah and stuff:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust cutter I am going to be working in your part of Ksfor the next 3 or 4 wks. I will be working in Mulvane. Looks petty close on the map. Maybe we can get together and swap saw stories.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> The best thing to do would be remove the air filter and then go buy a Stihl


 
Does this mean your gonna be rootin for the wood boss when it runs against Don's 346? If so, you may be an un-happy camper...
Just sayin'...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Does this mean your gonna be rootin for the wood boss when it runs against Don's 346? If so, you may be an un-happy camper...
> Just sayin'...


 OH ya wood boss all the way


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> OH ya wood boss all the way


 
Ole' stump is gonna have to figure out how to make the old Stihl turn a lot of rpm's to beat a 346... They just haul ass... I'll probably end up with one in the next year or so.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Ole' stump is gonna have to figure out how to make the old Stihl turn a lot of rpm's to beat a 346... They just haul ass... I'll probably end up with one in the next year or so.


 I would really like to run the Stihl 261 next to the 346 just to see for myself which one is better Why don't you pick one of them up for the next GTG


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I would really like to run the Stihl 261 next to the 346 just to see for myself which one is better Why don't you pick one of them up for the next GTG


 
That would be a good run... My prediction would be 16" and over wood would go to the 261 and 15" and under would go the 346's way... Just wait till you get to run the stump broke 028... I have a sneaking suspision it'll make your day...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just hope I don't have to find another 028 topend.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Just hope I don't have to find another 028 topend.


 
Naaaah... That's what they make TIG welders for...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Locust cutter I am going to be working in your part of Ksfor the next 3 or 4 wks. I will be working in Mulvane. Looks petty close on the map. Maybe we can get together and swap saw stories.


 
PM me and we'll get together and drink a beer. The old saws are down right now (gotta fix both recoil starters) but the rest of the toys are up and going. Hopefully I'll be tearing into a couple of big Hack and Locusts in a couple weeks. Mulvane is about 8mi North of me.


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I would really like to run the Stihl 261 next to the 346 just to see for myself which one is better Why don't you pick one of them up for the next GTG


 
I'll have to bring my 346 out to play @ the GTG. I would love to try the 261/262 just to see what it was like, but either way I'm keeping my 346!!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It always is... Now... You got anything to run in the 30 cc range??? Levi's got the killer bee to contend with... Of course it was an incredible dog to start with... But runs like a real saw now!!!


 
Naw, the old 45cc is my smallest saw, believe Stumpy has something in that range. It gave my 346 a run for the $.:msp_mellow: I'm look forward to runnin the killer bee, bro!

As good as the old 346 runs now, I might go back inside it. Was my first port work and kind of rough, but it's fast! 

I'll also bring my newer, stock 346 to the gtg. But I'm itchin to get to grinding on it some. I'd like to see how it compares to a stock 261, before I get into it. 

Anyone bringin a ms261???


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Naw, the old 45cc is my smallest saw, believe Stumpy has something in that range. It gave my 346 a run for the $.:msp_mellow: I'm look forward to runnin the killer bee, bro!
> 
> As good as the old 346 runs now, I might go back inside it. Was my first port work and kind of rough, but it's fast!
> 
> I'll also bring my newer, stock 346 to the gtg. But I'm itchin to get to grinding on it some. I'd like to see how it compares to a stock 261, before I get into it.
> 
> Anyone bringin a ms261???


 
I think Indian Springs has one... Hope he's feeling up to coming...


----------



## thook

So, guys......what's up with the "credit" thing? How does it work? I'm seeing I "earned" some and "spent" some, and I don't even know what they're for.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Naw, the old 45cc is my smallest saw, believe Stumpy has something in that range. It gave my 346 a run for the $.:msp_mellow: I'm look forward to runnin the killer bee, bro!
> 
> As good as the old 346 runs now, I might go back inside it. Was my first port work and kind of rough, but it's fast!
> 
> I'll also bring my newer, stock 346 to the gtg. But I'm itchin to get to grinding on it some. I'd like to see how it compares to a stock 261, before I get into it.
> 
> Anyone bringin a ms261???


 
I've got the ms170 & homie XL thats in the same cc range as the LIL BEE. Also got Conners husky 41 that runs pretty good as Don stated.:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

At this point they aren't for much. You can use them to change your name or make it glow or change your title, etc. You get 1 credit per post and 1 for each rep you give and 5 for starting a thread.


----------



## thook

wendell said:


> At this point they aren't for much. You can use them to change your name or make it glow or change your title, etc. You get 1 credit per post and 1 for each rep you give and 5 for starting a thread.



Okay, cool. But, I see I've already used some credits. Are credits used when you edit a post or something? I've done a bit of that, eh.


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> I've got the ms170 & homie XL thats in the same cc range as the LIL BEE. Also got Conners husky 41 that runs pretty good as Don stated.:msp_wink:


 
Yeah, that Husky 41 is a lil screamer! :msp_smile:


----------



## wendell

thook said:


> Okay, cool. But, I see I've already used some credits. *Are credits used when you edit a post* or something? I've done a bit of that, eh.


 
Yes, you use one for editing a post because otherwise, you'd get 2 credits for a post, one for the original and another for the edited version.


----------



## thook

wendell said:


> Yes, you use one for editing a post because otherwise, you'd get 2 credits for a post, one for the original and another for the edited version.



Got it. I've just never been on a forum where credits, reps, and things of that nature are/were ever a part of the deal. Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yeah, that Husky 41 is a lil screamer! :msp_smile:


 
Yup... It's solid... I kinda like those snappy little lightweights... I may get blasted by the safety police, but anything you can run one handed has a place in my saw tree...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Well I just read part of the latest in this thread. And what did I learn?



I don't have enough chain saws. 

























Yet.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

stumpyshusky said:


> Just hope I don't have to find another 028 topend.



i have a couple if you need one you know how to find me:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i have a couple if you need one you know how to find me:msp_tongue:


 
I figured you did. I'll have to see how it goes. My plans are to attacl it tomarrow


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

stumpyshusky said:


> I figured you did. I'll have to see how it goes. My plans are to attacl it tomarrow



ive got a super cylinder here somewhere but id have to dig for it


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ive got a super cylinder here somewhere but id have to dig for it


 
Oh my...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All you guys have a great day I'm off to act like I'm doing something worth while. 

Edit: there is not much time left on the raffle saw in my signature, get in if you want in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been thinking hard about this GTG I can't wait 30 days left. I haven't decided what to bring for the pot luck Saturday night (maybe another cake you guys can laugh at) but will make the Icecream. What is everyone bringing?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Well I just read part of the latest in this thread. And what did I learn?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have enough chain saws.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet.


 
Me either  but I have added a few sense the last GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me either  but I have added a few sense the last GTG.


 
I hope to add a saw or two at this GTG, but Les is a big guy just don't think I can beat him down. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have been thinking hard about this GTG I can't wait 30 days left. I haven't decided what to bring for the pot luck Saturday night (maybe another cake you guys can laugh at) but will make the Icecream. What is everyone bringing?


 
speaking of this^

can we get a breakdown/itinerary of when/what goes on?

what should we bring?

what accommodations are available? (someone mentioned stumpy ruining a portapotty) 

Thanks


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> speaking of this^
> 
> can we get a breakdown/itinerary of when/what goes on?
> 
> what should we bring?
> 
> what accommodations are available? (someone mentioned stumpy ruining a portapotty)
> 
> Thanks



It is very informal. Some rednecks got together will some hill people and some town folk even a few city slickers, and this is what happens.

Ok here is how it goes, we show up at different times so as members trickel in they talk and get to know each other. We check out each others saws, once someone starts a saw its a free for all everyone goes to running each others saws. Some members (Jason Stump) are helping others work on there saws. Somewhere around 12 we have lunch get in line in front of Me. :hmm3grin2orange: After lunch it back to cutting, my saw is faster than your saw kind of thing. The late evening is my favorite part around the fire talking saws.

I'll add more in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We really come together on the evening meal there is always plenty of real good food. At My GTG we sat around the fire talking until 3am it was a blast. Sunday morning everyone gets up whenever they want, you will know if you sleep to late because Kenneth has a very loud Root saw that will wake anyone. :msp_tongue:

Be nice to the Host and he will give a little tour of the place it will worth taking that tour, A real nice place.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you left the part out about everyone talking about and wondering how dan always knows where the steel is in a log. 
oh yeah! someone's sposed to give a class on chains. can't be me cause i don't know squat about them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

At the first 3 or 4 GTG I went to I thought I had to run every saw there, I would be wore out starting and running saws. I have learned to set back and talk with members and run fewer saws and enjoy the company of some of the best guys anywhere.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> you left the part out about everyone talking about and wondering how dan always knows where the steel is in a log.
> oh yeah! someone's sposed to give a class on chains. can't be me cause i don't know squat about them.


 
I will add to this.

Sometimes members give little classes worth checking out. Maybe we can get Kenneth to give a square ground class Jason is real good with the round ground. I wish Wayne could be there and give the climbing class. Has Anyone talked with Him?

If The Host has Internet this year I'd do the AS pic posting questions, if anyone wanted that class.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Somewhere around Lunch we have a drawing for the stuff the Sponsor gave up (thanks to them). I haven't chose a saw yet but will and post here when I make up my mind.


Members start leaving early so talk with everyone you can before they are gone. Sunday is spent running a few saws and packing up and helping other members pack up.

Buy, sell and trading saws goes on the whole time.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I will add to this.
> 
> Sometimes members give little classes worth checking out. Maybe we can get Kenneth to give a square ground class Jason is real good with the round ground. I wish Wayne could be there and give the climbing class. Has Anyone talked with Him?
> 
> If The Host has Internet this year I'd do the AS pic posting questions, if anyone wanted that class.


 
I haven't been able to rattle ropensaddle's cage since the first one.Real shame, great showman and a real deal arborist.I'll pm him Stephen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I haven't been able to rattle ropensaddle's cage since the first one.Real shame, great showman and a real deal arborist.I'll pm him Stephen.


 
Thanks man, I have been trying to rattle John E as well, I tell people GTG have come a long ways they just keep getting better and better and Dan is a great Host.



I think Stump is giving a GTG attire edict class. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sunfish

Really sounding like this will be a great GTG. I sure am lookin forward to it.

Thanks to all who help put this together! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is always a loud mouth member there smoking and cussing all the time, and talking #### his saws can't back up. :frown:






























But thats just how I am.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

what about the food and the ter-let?

everyone tent camping?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> what about the food and the ter-let?
> 
> everyone tent camping?


 
Lunch is covered by the Host (we will pass a hat for him) evening meal we all just bring something and do it potluck. Yes there will be members in tents.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot part of your question there is a house right there for the bathroom, and oven if you need to heat something you brought. 

I'll be back in an hour, that will give me a little time to think of things to add.


----------



## wendell

I am more than a little concerned that no one has mentioned drinking as one of the activities. :msp_mad:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> I am more than a little concerned that no one has mentioned drinking as one of the activities. :msp_mad:


 
LOL,the wisco contingency chimes in. Ya, after hours the boys drag out some beers. Not a drunken frat party though.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is always a loud mouth member there smoking and cussing all the time, and talking #### his saws can't back up. :frown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thats just how I am.


 
He'll be the one wearing Jorts...:waaaht:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I am more than a little concerned that no one has mentioned drinking as one of the activities. :msp_mad:


 
There might could be some partaking of beverages there when things wind down... And stuff... Sunfish and I will come well stocked with some of Kentucky's finest...
:after_boom:


----------



## Freehand

Jorts! 




Freehand said:


>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I will be bringing.

Crown and Crown Black.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> I am more than a little concerned that no one has mentioned drinking as one of the activities. :msp_mad:


 
I will be happy to share some.




crown 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I forgot to add the best info I could give a new guy is don't be afaid to ask a member to try a saw you always wanted to try. It happens at every GTG someone says boy I wish I had tried a ???? what ever Number. Just ask all these guys like to share there knowledge and there saws.

I am very happy to let you try any saw I have.

Here is how that normaly goes, Example: Steve starts the 1-62 with a bow bar anyone that want to try it step up and we pass the saw back and forth till eveyone that wants to try has got to. Same thing when I start the P62 if you want to try it just step up. I will say all members that are there I have never seen a selfish member.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You can bet when Kenneth starts that P100 I will be in line for that saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Disclaimer The host can change anything I have said at the GTG. I am just helping this thread along in his absence.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Workin on yer post count Stephen???:msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Workin on yer post count Stephen???:msp_confused:


 
yep, and getting excited about this GTG. I'm drawing in interest. I'll start reposting pics when I get some time. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan's past GTG pics start on page 205 of the other AR GTG thread.

Link


----------



## Freehand

Stephen's collection circa 7/09


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Stephen's collection circa 7/09


 
Cool, its a little more now.


----------



## Freehand

We need a current pic along side Stephen


----------



## sawnami

This weed eater motor gets it!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> We need a current pic along side Stephen


 
I'll see if I can get a pic of all of them when I start packing for this GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> This weed eater motor gets it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I'll bet it does.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Stephen's collection circa 7/09


 
Too many Stihl's in that frame... Eye's hurt... Good thing Stephen has "broadened his horizons"... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> This weed eater motor gets it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Piping 27cc's? LOL…………….vaguely jealous………..


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Too many Stihl's in that frame... Eye's hurt... Good thing Stephen has "broadened his horizons"... :msp_tongue:


 
Weather it's Steal Creamsicle or Husky X-tra Plastic, they gettin' the job done


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Weather it's Steal Creamsicle or Husky X-tra Plastic, they gettin' the job done


 
But this is how you get the job done with "STYLE" :msp_wink:






And stuff.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Ya them Dolmars and 'Kitas command a lot of respect.We have a 'Kita 7318 cutoff saw. It blows the doors off a Steal 400.

Dan's 757 Shinny {when running) is still the hottest 70cc'er I've ever had the pleasure to run.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> But this is how you get the job done with "STYLE" :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stuff.....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
how'd you get all the blue paint and home despot stickers off that?


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Ya them Dolmars and 'Kitas command a lot of respect.We have a 'Kita 7318 cutoff saw. It blows the doors off a Steal 400.
> 
> Dan's 757 Shinny {when running) is still the hottest 70cc'er I've ever had the pleasure to run.


 
I like those Shinny's... We got a few hot 70cc saws for ya to play with this year... :msp_wink: Ole 37's got a dandy, but the "original" might just give him a little surprise in October...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> how'd you get all the blue paint and home despot stickers off that?


 
That was the "October Fest" edition....
:spiderman:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> But this is how you get the job done with "STYLE" :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stuff.....:hmm3grin2orange:






005 by supercabs78, on Flickr

This is how you get it done in style might be slow but style and class is where it shines. 114cc 

Nothing wrong with using to much saw. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

I guess the term "Bring enough gun", aplies to saws too...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This pic is a couple of the K750s I just got, there is two of everything in the bucket I'm planning on building one good one out of the pile.




Husky/Partner K750 by supercabs78, on Flickr

 So there I own a Husky. :biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> This pic is a couple of the K750s I just got, there is two of everything in the bucket I'm planning on building one good one out of the pile.
> 
> 
> So there I own a Husky. :biggrin:


 


Take a hard look at them lower end bearings. They're rarely healthy on them cut off saws. Strange deposits in the carbs too. Clutch drum bearings take a beating.


----------



## Hedgerow

:crazy1:

Ugh.... Cutoff saws...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Take a hard look at them lower end bearings. They're rarely healthy on them cut off saws. Strange deposits in the carbs too. Clutch drum bearings take a beating.


 
I was thinking of doing bearings, seals, piston and rings. I'd like to have a good cut off saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking of doing bearings, seals, piston and rings. I'd like to have a good cut off saw.


 
I got 3 760's in various states of dis-repair under the work bench... 
:doubt:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I got 3 760's in various states of dis-repair under the work bench...
> :doubt:


 
Do parts interchange between the 750 and 760?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do parts interchange between the 750 and 760?


 
I don't even know anything about them, but I can answer that:

NO.

They're 10 off of each other... duh...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do parts interchange between the 750 and 760?


 
I'd have to take a 750 apart to see for sure... But I think so...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Howdy Y'all! How're Youin's doin?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I'd have to take a 750 apart to see for sure... But I think so...


 
I might holler at you when I start going back together with it. This is my first time working on one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Howdy Y'all! How're Youin's doin?


 
Was doin real good till Stephen reminded me of my 760's... Now I got that depressed thing goin on...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I might holler at you when I start going back together with it. This is my first time working on one.


 
Hope I can help... My project is on hold due to conversion parts costing as much as a saw...:frown:


----------



## Locust Cutter

It would be nice to have a good cut-off saw. They tend to be a bit more portable than an Oxy/Act rack or a plasma cutter. Especially when your scrapping out various metals.


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> It would be nice to have a good cut-off saw. They tend to be a bit more portable than an Oxy/Act rack or a plasma cutter. Especially when your scrapping out various metals.


 
All the good ol' boys around here use oxy/propane rigs. About the cheapest way to do it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> All the good ol' boys around here use oxy/propane rigs. About the cheapest way to do it.


 
Thats what I have.


----------



## RVALUE

My dream is to have a cutoff saw that runs.


----------



## RVALUE

May I caution you fellows about bringing two threads alive, concerning the same GTG. We old folk won't be able to keep it seperate, and may miss something important. Yes we may catch something unimportant, but, ...........

Therefore, carry on.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> May I caution you fellows about bringing two threads alive, concerning the same GTG. We old folk won't be able to keep it seperate, and may miss something important. Yes we may catch something unimportant, but, ...........
> 
> Therefore, carry on.


 
Aw well, mines strictly for bs'n.


----------



## RVALUE

Depending on the weather, I may go east tomorrow. May.


----------



## Freehand

Bring it.Gonna rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> My dream is to have a cutoff saw that runs.


 
I think you need a throne... We'll see if it fits on the trailer...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Sorry I thought this was, offroadcarts.com.*

I just finished up a fat bottom Club Car. They usualy only get stuck in deep snow so I welded two wheels together and put the tires and chains on the outside, the chains would hit the springs and brake hardware if just mounted on inside tires. No walking to work this winter.  Those tires have been taken off till the snow comes.




Club Car by supercabs78, on Flickr




Club Car by supercabs78, on Flickr

Edit: they may sling some mud and snow, might have to drive slower to work.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> All the good ol' boys around here use oxy/propane rigs. About the cheapest way to do it.


 
I'd like to have the Oxy/Acetylene rig, but I don't want to pay the bottle rental fees associated w/have the full-size bottles. Not sure if that's a KS thing or a Nat'l thing.. I may do the half-size, I'm just not sure how long they'd last (beyond half the duration of the full-size bottles). I have a few rancher friends w/plenty of scrap iron, that they'd be too' happy for me to remove. It's all too' damn big and heavy for me however, w/o cutting them down to size. I think that yearly bottle rental is like $100.00/bottle. lI just don't use them enough to justify $200.00/yr for maybe using them 5x a yr.


----------



## john taliaferro

I got a little v 4 from a 72 saab 96 that would fit in the hole in the back 105 hp at 6500 . should cut your travel time some .


----------



## Hank Chinaski

*I can't believe I'm typing this on an open forum


I can't wait to see what Stumpys bringing me.... I'm so excited I'm almost giddy with anticipation... 



side note: Think I'm bringing baked beans and maybe some jerky to the potluck. And I'll have guinness in the cooler w/a few extras to share around


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> *I can't believe I'm typing this on an open forum
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what Stumpys bringing me.... I'm so excited I'm almost giddy with anticipation...
> 
> 
> 
> side note: Think I'm bringing baked beans and maybe some jerky to the potluck. And I'll have guinness in the cooler w/a few extras to share around


 
Ole' Stump is busier than a one armed paper hanger lately... You throw football season into the mix, and it's pretty darn tough to get caught up!!! It's almost deer season too. All the locals want their 4 wheelers fixed and ready too!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## sunfish

Will there be a large grill goin? I might clean out the freezer...and stuff...:msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Will there be a large grill goin? I might clean out the freezer...and stuff...:msp_mellow:


 
I was going to bring the smoker down, and have some BBQ goin. So it'll be available if you need. It's a biggun...


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd like to have the Oxy/Acetylene rig, but I don't want to pay the bottle rental fees associated w/have the full-size bottles. Not sure if that's a KS thing or a Nat'l thing.. I may do the half-size, I'm just not sure how long they'd last (beyond half the duration of the full-size bottles). I have a few rancher friends w/plenty of scrap iron, that they'd be too' happy for me to remove. It's all too' damn big and heavy for me however, w/o cutting them down to size. I think that yearly bottle rental is like $100.00/bottle. lI just don't use them enough to justify $200.00/yr for maybe using them 5x a yr.


 
Only need one bottle for oxy, they can be bought outright if you look hard enough.Then fetch a 100lb regular propane tank and yer in business.The propane is a helluva lot cheaper than acetylene.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I was going to bring the smoker down, and have some BBQ goin. So it'll be available if you need. It's a biggun...


 
Cool, I'll bring some meat.

And bourbon... and stuff...


----------



## wendell

Considering the 11 hour drive, is it OK if i just bring a bag of chips? :msp_wink:

Oh, and a bottle of Scotch might find its way, too. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Considering the 11 hour drive, is it OK if i just bring a bag of chips? :msp_wink:
> 
> Oh, and a bottle of Scotch might find its way, too. :msp_biggrin:


 
Yep, thats a long drive we will have plenty I'm sure.

I am bringing my grill as well (gas).


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Considering the 11 hour drive, is it OK if i just bring a bag of chips? :msp_wink:
> 
> Oh, and a bottle of Scotch might find its way, too. :msp_biggrin:


 
By all means... Whatever you do... DON'T bring chicken!!!
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, thats a long drive we will have plenty I'm sure.
> 
> I am bringing my grill as well (gas).


 
Mine's a wood burner... Think we could rustle some up down there??? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Mine's a wood burner... Think we could rustle some up down there??? :msp_biggrin:


 
I was going to say I think we may be able to cook over a fire a little too...


----------



## Hedgerow

Been a couple months since I smoked up a few pork butts... Anybody got pulled pork pulled off their diet? If so, we could go the brisket route...
:after_boom:


----------



## thook

Mmmm.........I hope I get to make it out.....if even just for the food...lol! I make a mean fish stew and grilled flat bread.. :msp_smile:


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> Been a couple months since I smoked up a few pork butts... Anybody got pulled pork pulled off their diet? If so, we could go the brisket route...
> :after_boom:



Not me!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Been a couple months since I smoked up a few pork butts... Anybody got pulled pork pulled off their diet? If so, we could go the brisket route...
> :after_boom:


 
most of us are on the see food diet


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm gonna try and out eat stumpy this year... I think I can take him in the deviled egg class... I been practicing... 
:hell_boy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna try and out eat stumpy this year... I think I can take him in the deviled egg class... I been practicing...
> :hell_boy:


 
ok cool hand hedgerow... but ya gotta do it in under an hour


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> ok cool hand hedgerow... but ya gotta do it in under an hour


 
No problem... Since I'd be barfing in 20 minutes anyway...
:food:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now were talking food  Pork, Chicken. No one has brought it up so I will, where is that guy with the huge Bacon strips? Man we ate good (is that proper english) at our GTG members really brought some good stuff. I like Donuts Hint Hint. 

If its your first GTG or if you have never stayed the night at one, it is a must.  If the weather is nice this year I'm camping in the GTG Van and not getting the motel like last year.

Just to keep my post on thread topic, Chainsaw. 




saws 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Last years packing




GTG Van 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr

we had cake.




cake old growth stump Ha HA by supercabs78, on Flickr

I mite wear my Talking #### T shirt with my Jorts.







Edit: it won't let that pic be shown because #### is in the web address.

Who has the sign after the TN GTG?




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## thook

Maple smothered, smoked slab bacon...mmmmmm!

It's sounding like the GTG's are a perfect place for one to acquire, atleast, two familiar diseases; CAD and ADD! :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh...what's ADD? "acute duodenal disorder". :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Edit: That's lookin' more like a cow patty than a stump on the cake...lol!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just in case anyone forgot.

Check out all the Bacon




gtg 134 by supercabs78, on Flickr




gtg 135 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Stihl gloves work well for turning hot Bacon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the gang from last year, StihlSawing had left before this Pic.




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Setting around the fire talking ####.



AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## sunfish

Great pics, man!

*Now I'm hungry!!!*


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan had plenty of big wood for the big saws.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

I had to over buck it a little with the 36" bar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Are you guys convinced you need to make this GTG or Do I need to keep posting pics?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the gang from last year, StihlSawing had left before this Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Setting around the fire talking ####.
> 
> 
> 
> AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
That bottom pic might very well be my favorite of the bunch... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you guys convinced you need to make this GTG or Do I need to keep posting pics?


 
Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

These are Steve's pic from my GTG.

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed842.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fzz345%2Fsawnami%2FOklahoma%2520AR%2520MO%2520KS%2520TX%2520GTG%2520March%25202011%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Oklahoma%20AR%20MO%20KS%20TX%20GTG%20March%202011/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## logging22

Dont stop now!! Love pics.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The first GTG At Jason's

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2F&set_id=72157622823173449&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=107931"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=107931" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157622823173449%2F&set_id=72157622823173449&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan's GTG 2010 Kim's and Les' pics

<object width="400" height="300"> <param name="flashvars" value="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2F&set_id=72157625113206345&jump_to="></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=107931"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=107931" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157625113206345%2F&set_id=72157625113206345&jump_to=" width="400" height="300"></embed></object>

The past few posts have been slide shows click on them and see all the pics in that album but they go pic to pic a little slow.


----------



## wendell

Is it OK if I bring this saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Is it OK if I bring this saw?


 
Only if you let me run it...
:sure:


----------



## Hedgerow

Now I gotta ask... Where did you find that saw in such nice shape? It looks like it's never seen the back of a pickup...


----------



## wendell

You should've seen it before I spent 6 hours cleaning it up. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Went East.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Went East.


 
Did you have fun in the East???


----------



## RVALUE

I had fun. My host did not have fun. The cats and Dogs rain did not have fun.

The calendar is not kind to us.

I have too many saws to mention. I have too many saws to carry. 

I almost have too many saws.

I have to go.


----------



## Freehand

LOL it was good to see ya Dan, I'll git to dem saws shortly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Is it OK if I bring this saw?



Man thats a nice looking Dolmar, I like a big saw.



Hedgerow said:


> Only if you let me run it...
> :sure:


 
I'll rowshambo you for first? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> LOL it was good to see ya Dan, I'll git to dem saws shortly.


 
Major stuff or just getting them ready?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Major stuff or just getting them ready?


 
Make sure them shinny's are runnin good Jason!!! Maybe I can talk dan out of one... Since he has too many saws... And stuff...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Freehand

Got one of them Shinny's, it was exhibiting lean issues the last time I saw it.Gonna start with a leakdown test,go from there. From what I understand Treeslinger built and ported it,I'm real interested in seeing the internals of this thing.

Also a TS 400 that I know for a fact will get cussed at a lot.By me.


----------



## ropensaddle

logging22 said:


> Dont stop now!! Love pics.:msp_rolleyes:


 
A pic fer ye


----------



## wendell

You gonna be able to make it, Rope? Sure would like to meet ya!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man thats a nice looking Dolmar, I like a big saw.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rowshambo you for first? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
What is rowshambo? 

I ll arm wrestle ya all for first.


----------



## thook

"Rochambeau" = rock/paper/scissors

I probably wouldn't stand a chance at the arm wrestlin' with some of you fellas, so I'd have to go the former route...:redface:

Edit: On second thought, I've got short'ish thumbs, too. Maybe draw straws? A game of wits?


----------



## Hedgerow

thook said:


> "Rochambeau" = rock/paper/scissors
> 
> I probably wouldn't stand a chance at the arm wrestlin' with some of you fellas, so I'd have to go the former route...:redface:
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I've got short'ish thumbs, too. Maybe draw straws? A game of wits?


 
Sorry man... Never been much with wits... Like Kenneth, I'll take my chances with arm wrestling...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

While you guys are playin patty cake & red rover I guess I'll run the saw:msp_thumbup:


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry man... Never been much with wits... Like Kenneth, I'll take my chances with arm wrestling...



This doesn't bode well for me, then.....:eek2:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> While you guys are playin patty cake & red rover I guess I'll run thru the food line for eleventeenths :msp_thumbup:


 

fixed.


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> While you guys are playin patty cake & red rover I guess I'll run the saw:msp_thumbup:



Uh....no fair!!!:msp_mad:




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

stumpyshusky said:


> While you guys are playin patty cake & red rover I guess I'll run the saw:msp_thumbup:


 
You know you want to play patty cake. Dont lie.


----------



## thook

Number 37 said:


> fixed.




Lol....yeah, I might just be right behind him. :msp_w00t:

Somebody better save some of them deviled eggs, now!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You know you want to play patty cake. Dont lie.


 
Well, Maybee a quick game.:redface:


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> Well, Maybee a quick game.:redface:



It's kinda hard to play with a plate in one hand and a roll in the other....:jester:


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice to see you all alive and in cyber space!!! And all at once!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> Nice to see you all alive and in cyber space!!! And all at once!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_smile: <<< tips up the coffee cup!! >>>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

thook said:


> Lol....yeah, I might just be right behind him. :msp_w00t:
> 
> Somebody better save some of them deviled eggs, now!


 
No promises on the eggs.


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> No promises on the eggs.



Well, crap :msp_ohmy:........'tween you and Hedgerow, I may have to bring my own stash......and hide them well!!


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> No promises on the eggs.


 
Yup... Deviled eggs are my specialty... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Deviled eggs are my specialty... :msp_biggrin:



Yeah, man.........I've got a weakness for'em myself. Problem is, I lose my wits when they hit the table; I'm not smart enough to stop when it's _really_ time to stop....:tongue2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Deviled eggs are my specialty... :msp_biggrin:


Eatin or makin or both?? 



thook said:


> Yeah, man.........I've got a weakness for'em myself. Problem is, I lose my wits when they hit the table; I'm not smart enough to stop when it's _really_ time to stop....:tongue2:


 Me too as long as they don't have rellish in them. That's a good way to ruin deviled eggs & tuna salad.


----------



## thook

stumpyshusky said:


> Eatin or makin or both??
> 
> 
> Me too as long as they don't have rellish in them. That's a good way to ruin deviled eggs & tuna salad.



You know, I think I must've had'em like that once or twice. Yeah.....pickles and eggs....bleh! I wondered what was different...:frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Eatin or makin or both??
> 
> 
> Me too as long as they don't have rellish in them. That's a good way to ruin deviled eggs & tuna salad.


 
Eatin... Had some with bacon in em' once... It was good.. Just sayin'..


----------



## thook

So, I did some wood cuttin' today. The Makita's all back together after several repairs.... But, dang....keeps dyin' when I let off the throttle; cut, die, restart, cut, die, restart....

Gotta get this resolved before I start felling some of this big stuff. I hate it when it dies in the middle of the felling cut.:bang:


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> Eatin... Had some with bacon in em' once... It was good.. Just sayin'..




I guess I know what I'm having for dinner tomorrow! That sounds goooooooo.....oooo....ooodd!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Eatin... Had some with bacon in em' once... It was good.. Just sayin'..


 
Me too. Bacon don't sound too bad.

BTW, the Wood Boss lives. 

Good night


----------



## Hedgerow

thook said:


> So, I did some wood cuttin' today. The Makita's all back together after several repairs.... But, dang....keeps dyin' when I let off the throttle; cut, die, restart, cut, die, restart....
> 
> Gotta get this resolved before I start felling some of this big stuff. I hate it when it dies in the middle of the felling cut.:bang:


 
Don't keep runnin it. Better get that problem resolved... And quick...


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Me too. Bacon don't sound too bad.
> 
> BTW, the Wood Boss lives.
> 
> Good night


 
Bwahahaha!!!!! Don is in soooo much trouble.... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thook

Hedgerow said:


> Don't keep runnin it. Better get that problem resolved... And quick...



What? Don't leave me hangin', dude. Does it indicate something specific? Like running lean, perhaps? I'll take your advice, in any case. And, besides, I'd only cut enough to build some fires for the night. The low was supposed to be *42. However, it certainly doesn't feel like it. More like mid 50's.

Edit: Nevermind, Hedgerow. I've just got it running too rich. I'll fix it tomorrow and find that tree I lost.


----------



## thook

LOL! I just found where all the rep is in my settings and read'em. Gawd.....me = newb! 

Anyway, short of PM'ing everyone, for the moment, thanks to all who've repped me....and you know who you are. 

Oh, and once again, I'm glad I found this site. After all these years, I finally understand how to tune a dang carb!!!!! So, freakin' simple............ <<< to self


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> A pic fer ye



I'm happy to see you in this thread. Now we just got to get you to Jasper. You can hunt before and after the GTG and you might even get one with your bumper and hood on the way there. 

Bring the little Lady there are more wives showing than used to. 



thook said:


> "Rochambeau" = rock/paper/scissors
> 
> I probably wouldn't stand a chance at the arm wrestlin' with some of you fellas, so I'd have to go the former route...:redface:
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I've got short'ish thumbs, too. Maybe draw straws? A game of wits?


 
I knew I spelled it wrong but didn't take the time to look it up, I was talking the South Park kind of rochambeau kick each other in the nuts till someone falls down, I'll go first. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

ya'll rather have baked beans or pinto beans ? I can maybe scratch up some cornbread too


----------



## Lurch2

I did just smoke another big batch of that bacon.  Don't know what I'm bringing for supper though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Baked W/ plenty of brown sugar.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Number 37 said:


> ya'll rather have baked beans or pinto beans ? I can maybe scratch up some cornbread too


 
I, m sure what ever you bring will be fine. Just don't forget the butter for the corn bread.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> I did just smoke another big batch of that bacon.  Don't know what I'm bringing for supper though.


 
Repped.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

MOrning Steve , THe Auctions were good last week.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> MOrning Steve , THe Auctions were good last week.


 
I have been to a few and got nothing. What did you find?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

2 nice ols Mac 10-10's run both great. 30.00 for one and 5.00 for the other and a Nice Olympyk 264 runs excellent. I paid a little much 30.00.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> ya'll rather have baked beans or pinto beans ? I can maybe scratch up some cornbread too


 
Baked! We'll throw them on the smoker too...:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ...Nice Olympyk 264 runs excellent. I paid a little much 30.00.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
you kidding? 30 for a good 264 is a steal. good on ya. wish we had some of them type auctions down here. if we do, i ain't smart enough to find em.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Repped.


 
X's 2...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lucky for me no one around here has heard of them . heard a couple of people that thought they where mad in china.


----------



## thook

Work Saw Collector said:


> I knew I spelled it wrong but didn't take the time to look it up, I was talking the South Park kind of rochambeau kick each other in the nuts till someone falls down, I'll go first. :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, I'd never even heard the word before, and I've only seen maybe a handful of South Park shows. I just googled it because I was curious what it meant myself.


----------



## Freehand

Headin' on down to South Park gonna leave mah woes behind……:jester:


----------



## little possum

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you guys convinced you need to make this GTG or Do I need to keep posting pics?


 STOP IT!!! ok, nevermind, keep on! Wish you guys were just a bit closer.


----------



## wendell

little possum said:


> STOP IT!!! ok, nevermind, keep on! Wish you guys were just a bit closer.


 
If an old fart like me can make it, there is no reason a young buck like yourself can't. Heck, when I was your age I'd drive half way across the country for a beer.


----------



## little possum

wendell said:


> If an old fart like me can make it, there is no reason a young buck like yourself can't. Heck, when I was your age I'd drive half way across the country for a beer.


 
I have no $, only side jobs right now. But if I still had my car Id be there for sure! It was getting close to 32mpg, my Dodge gets about 12 maybe. lol 

Ill get out there one day!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

little possum said:


> Ill get out there one day!


 
We would be happy to have you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Tomorrow is the day for log gatherin'... Hopefully gonna be loaded, strapped down, and ready to roll to Jasper... I think hedge and elm are the flavors of the season... :hmm3grin2orange:
The elm is for the Stihl's...:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The Swedish saws are all that can handle the hedge.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone tonight, out at a party?


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The Swedish saws are all that can handle the hedge.


 
I am bringing a Stihl I call the Judge. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Steve, I thought this is were the Party is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:


 
How's things?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You bought Teachermans 009?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You bought Teachermans 009?


 
Now that is funny.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well there is one german saw that will handle the hard orange wood. It starts with a D.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What is John up to these days?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

He is riding his New Harley. I ve been hitting him up about October Saw Fest in Jasper.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He is riding his New Harley. I ve been hitting him up about October Saw Fest in Jasper.


 
What about Warjohn?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Saw Ward about 4 wks ago he's been busy with his concession trailer. Seems to be doing good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Saw Ward about 4 wks ago he's been busy with his concession trailer. Seems to be doing good.


 
Both are great guys hope they can make it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Me too. John and I are going to try to get together and cut some wood next wkend.


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm happy to see you in this thread. Now we just got to get you to Jasper. You can hunt before and after the GTG and you might even get one with your bumper and hood on the way there.
> 
> Bring the little Lady there are more wives showing than used to.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I spelled it wrong but didn't take the time to look it up, I was talking the South Park kind of rochambeau kick each other in the nuts till someone falls down, I'll go first. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well she goes in surgery monday so it looks like a no go. I am very busy and also going to try to hunt October is just not the month for me to go off. We scheduled
our marriage around deer season :monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The Swedish saws are all that can handle the hedge.


 
The "other" German saw eats hedge like an appetizer...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Well she goes in surgery monday so it looks like a no go. I am very busy and also going to try to hunt October is just not the month for me to go off. We scheduled
> our marriage around deer season :monkey:


 
Sorry about the surgery.

One of these days we'll just show up at your place and start cutting. You can use my tent and heater, I'm staying at your place. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am bringing a Stihl I call the Judge. :msp_ohmy:


 
What's it judge, a pie eatin contest?? 
I'll be bringin the Hammer:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I've got your hammer she wears red.:eek2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve it looks like the party has started.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've got your hammer she wears red.:eek2:


 
What?? I thought we's on the same side?? Civil war is breakin out on the Sweed front:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve it looks like the party has started.


 
Yep, 6 members at one time the closer we get this thread should take off.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, 6 members at one time the closer we get this thread should take off.


 
Bwahahahaha!!!!! Let the trash talk begin!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> What's it judge, a pie eatin contest??
> I'll be bringin the Hammer:msp_ohmy:


 
That fits because I like pie Apple Cherry blueberry peacaun pizza pie.

Hold on I got to go to the kitchen.































Ok I'm back.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> What?? I thought we's on the same side?? Civil war is breakin out on the Sweed front:msp_ohmy:


 
Just funnin. Those creamsicle's aint got a chance.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahahaha!!!!! Let the trash talk begin!!!


 
Well, Don't know about trash talk, But I think you'll have a good contender fer the sub-50cc class


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just funnin. Those creamsicle's aint got a chance.


 
There will be four or five creamies that i'll be rootin fer.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Well, Don't know about trash talk, But I think you'll have a good contender fer the sub-50cc class


 
That's one creamsickle that only runs on it's terms... Tell don it's 18" bars in 16" wood at dawn!!! That's the only chance it's got...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Traiter:msp_mad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Traiter:msp_mad:


 
Once in a while a mans got to stab his own brand in the back to through off the competition. :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Traiter:msp_mad:


 
That's ok, my ace in the hole is a really well broke in 372...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's one creamsickle that only runs on it's terms... Tell don it's 18" bars in 16" wood at dawn!!! That's the only chance it's got...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You need to git it set up with a 16" with an 8 pin rim. Give me the go ahead & it will git done.


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Traiter:msp_mad:


Hey, I build what they send me. Gotta Stumpbreak them Stihls just to give them a fightin chance. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stumpyshusky said:


> Hey, I build what they send me. Gotta Stumpbreak them Stihls just to give them a fightin chance. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well I guess. That is true they just need a helping hand.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> You need to git it set up with a 16" with an 8 pin rim. Give me the go ahead & it will git done.
> 
> Hey, I build what they send me. Gotta Stumpbreak them Stihls just to give them a fightin chance. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Slap the 8 on it and save the 7... I got the 16" bar...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Slap the 8 on it and save the 7... I got the 16" bar...:msp_sneaky:


 
I'll hve to git a rim, sprocket drum fer it. It has a spur on it now:msp_sad: I'll git one ordered.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll hve to git a rim, sprocket drum fer it. It has a spur on it now:msp_sad: I'll git one ordered.


 
All this trash talk and no Don to be found... What the heck is he doing?:msp_mellow:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> All this trash talk and no Don to be found... What the heck is he doing?:msp_mellow:


 
Prolly in bed, wich is where I need to be. Got a buisy day planned tomarrow.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> Slap the 8 on it and save the 7... I got the 16" bar...:msp_sneaky:


 
Hmmmm Modding 16" 404 pitch I'm game ya think the 395 will pull it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is a bunch of AROMO members with new saws, can't wait to git my hands on some of them.  The saw not the member. 




I'm a equal opportunity saw pawer. 


Dan is the 2100 running or is it at Jason's?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes there are a bunch of new saws and some new attendees. Now I have to decide which saws get loaded. How much is an enclosed trailer?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I guess. That is true they just need a helping hand.


 
I'm really starting to push Pioneer/Partner as some of the best saws ever made ahead of there time, its a shame the companys folded. There is a guy North of me snagging them up, so they are a little hard to find. :biggrin:

My collection is going tward cool old saws and away from modern screamers, I have enough of them to cut wood with. 

I am tring to get a local saw bought right now Wright chainsaw 30" roller nose man its a cool old saw, not quite as old as Lurch2's Wright.

Might have to change my name to "Shelf Queen Collector" :msp_ohmy: Not really, all my saw are for GTG fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes there are a bunch of new saws and some new attendees. Now I have to decide which saws get loaded. How much is an enclosed trailer?


 
Me Too there is no way to bring them all If Rod dont come, it takes the Van and a pickup to haul them all.

Edit: Plus haul all the camping stuff, Cake, grill and so on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If I add any saws while there I may have to drag it home with a chain. :hmm3grin2orange: Or put it in Dan's truck that would get it closer to home.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will have to agree with that Partner were well ahead of other brands. Just weren't good at marketing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You Guys remember the Cameras when packing, I need a new one (old one works but is a cheap one) but the saw habit is going to keep that from happening. I'll bring my laptop and upload pics for anyone when we get back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys have a good weekend, I'm off to get some stuff done.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes there are a bunch of new saws and some new attendees. Now I have to decide which saws get loaded. How much is an enclosed trailer?


 
Are we supposed to bring saws with us? :monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will have to agree with that Partner were well ahead of other brands. Just weren't good at marketing.


 
Kinda like Allis Chalmers... Management found a way to steal defeat from the jaws of victory...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmm Modding 16" 404 pitch I'm game ya think the 395 will pull it?


 
That'll do it!!! See you on the 21st...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## J.W Younger

Have y'all talked rope into makin it?


----------



## Freehand

Prolly not,man's as squirrelly as they come.


----------



## Hedgerow

I thought I could goade him into bein' there...:msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I thought I could goade him into bein' there...:msp_smile:


 
Hope he does, I'd like to check out his 372


----------



## sawnami

Weighted the 750. I don't think it'll make much of a climbing saw



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.W Younger

Freehand said:


> Prolly not,man's as squirrelly as they come.


 I hear the dude can climb like a squirrel.


----------



## ropensaddle

J.W Younger said:


> I hear the dude can climb like a squirrel.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes there are a bunch of new saws and some new attendees. Now I have to decide which saws get loaded. How much is an enclosed trailer?


 
Not big enough.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> If I add any saws while there I may have to drag it home with a chain. :hmm3grin2orange: Or put it in Dan's truck that would get it closer to home.


 
I only lack about 5 trips to move everything over.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> You Guys remember the Cameras when packing, I need a new one (old one works but is a cheap one) but the saw habit is going to keep that from happening. I'll bring my laptop and upload pics for anyone when we get back.


 
A cool location would have wireless internet. High speed.


----------



## RVALUE

I just got back from mowing part of the lawn. I gave up. Who cares if you trip and drop your saw?

Getting ready to set up the medium wood. Still hunting rail road spikes.

Ordered a new HVAC for the cabin dwellers. 

Ran my Poulan today, clearing brush.  Antique!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how big is big enough. Used to think 70 cc. was it now its not.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RV are u getting post count up.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> RV are u getting post count up.


 
No, just replying to applicable posts. The trailer won't be big enough. Maybe a 40 footer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Then I need a bigger tow vehicle I,ve seen some that aren't to expensive. But I don't think one would make the turn into your place at Jasper. But I could go down the road and turn around.


----------



## atvguns

Howdy all!!!!! and stuff


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> Weighted the 750. I don't think it'll make much of a climbing saw
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


>


 
Any chance you could bring that to the GTG? I'm dying to know what the 166 weighs.


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> Any chance you could bring that to the GTG? I'm dying to know what the 166 weighs.


 
Yep, I'll bring it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Any chance you could bring that to the GTG? I'm dying to know what the 166 weighs.


 Me Too, and my Homelite 2000. Cool we could have a saw weigh off the member with the heaviest saw, wins a back brace.



sawnami said:


> Yep, I'll bring it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So Can I run the 750 while he is weighing saws?


----------



## RVALUE

Note to trailer pullers:

Don't attempt to turn left from Hwy 7 North, coming from Harrison. 


Getting a late start this morning, internet was irritated. Got the problem resolved. 


I heard a bit of information about an acquaintance's situation. Our TV got hit by lightning. I reflected on what happens when there is no TV, those expensive things start showing up and eating for about 18 , no 20 years. 

So I ran out and bought a TV. My expensive thing hooked up the new TV and irritated the internet.

Should have been in Jasper, the internet works there when the wind doesn't blow, and the lights are bright in the south.


----------



## RVALUE

I am about 25 percent ready for this event. I am really busy, and it will be tight until then. 

About time to deal with the menus.

Sat Lunch: Covered

Sat Evening: Potluck 


Sat Evening Meat? 

Sun Breakfast


----------



## RVALUE

I went over my list, we will need eggs for breakfast, make sure they don't leave in the night.


----------



## RVALUE

I plan to have a chain grinder onsite. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I went over my list, we will need eggs for breakfast, make sure they don't leave in the night.


 
I'll bring chicken and eggs (We are only getting 14000 a day but can spare a few.) one of the guys was bringing pork.



RVALUE said:


> Getting ready to set up the medium wood. Still hunting rail road spikes.



Just start a saw you'll find them. :biggrin:



atvguns said:


> Howdy all!!!!! and stuff


 
Hows things?

ASLTT, Taken from the cartoon Huckleberry Hound painted on the door of his detective agency.
And Stuff Like That There



> Steve


Acres site has the 
750 at 23.1 PHO and 112cc
2000 at 22.10 PHO and 114cc
they should be close enough for a good race. But would be loud racing those two.
Can't wait to get a pic of them together with your 1020, and Hal's (Wolfcsm) Big Homelite 1130G, 100cc can have 2to1 or 3to1 gear reduction we will have to check that out. 

That will be a cool pic.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I heard a bit of information about an acquaintance's situation. Our TV got hit by lightning. I reflected on what happens when there is no TV, those expensive things start showing up and eating for about 18 , no 20 years.
> 
> So I ran out and bought a TV. My expensive thing hooked up the new TV and irritated the internet.
> 
> Should have been in Jasper, the internet works there when the wind doesn't blow, and the lights are bright in the south.


 I have three of those expensive things and not a one of them can hook up a tv :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I have three of those expensive things and not a one of them can hook up a tv :bang:


 
I just now understand his post,  both of my expensive things left years ago with a past most expensive things.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll be a runnin the smoker while I'm down there... So all we need to decide is pork or beef... Just let me know... J.W. Said he'd bring me some hickory... He feels sorry for me and stuff... (-:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be a runnin the smoker while I'm down there... So all we need to decide is pork or beef... Just let me know... J.W. Said he'd bring me some hickory... He feels sorry for me and stuff... (-:


 
Tell Rod he's off the hook!

Volunteer Cook here!


----------



## RVALUE

Stickerow is in for a bitter disappointment about the facilities.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me Too, and my Homelite 2000. Cool we could have a saw weigh off the member with the heaviest saw, wins a back brace.
> 
> Yeah those saws will sure soften you up.
> 
> 
> 
> So Can I run the 750 while he is weighing saws?



Til your heart's content. I'll even help you load your saws when the GTG is over when you can't lift your arms.:hmm3grin2orange:



Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bring chicken and eggs (We are only getting 14000 a day but can spare a few.) one of the guys was bringing pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just start a saw you'll find them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> ASLTT, Taken from the cartoon Huckleberry Hound painted on the door of his detective agency.
> And Stuff Like That There
> 
> Acres site has the
> 750 at 23.1 PHO and 112cc
> 2000 at 22.10 PHO and 114cc
> they should be close enough for a good race. But would be loud racing those two.
> Can't wait to get a pic of them together with your 1020, and Hal's (Wolfcsm) Big Homelite 1130G, 100cc can have 2to1 or 3to1 gear reduction we will have to check that out.
> 
> That will be a cool pic.



You will probably win. I've got a 36" full complement .404 for maximum drag.:msp_biggrin:

Anybody bringing deviled eggs yet? We'll bring some if not. Thinking about fixing hot wings also.

The 1-62 flatback pump diaphragm is hard as a rock. That explains the rich to lean and back running it does. Going to try to find a kit. I know of one place nearby that reproduces them. Hopefully he will have one in stock. If not it, may be DOA for a while.


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be a runnin the smoker while I'm down there... So all we need to decide is pork or beef... Just let me know... J.W. Said he'd bring me some hickory... He feels sorry for me and stuff... (-:


 I can bring sum cherry and stuff if u want, never cooked with it as I'm well known for burnin stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Tell Rod he's off the hook!
> 
> Volunteer Cook here!


 
My cooking skills era limited to pork butts and brisket on a smoker... Anything over and above that, you are S O L... Unless you want a peanut butter sandwich...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> My cooking skills era limited to pork butts and brisket on a smoker... Anything over and above that, you are S O L... Unless you want a peanut butter sandwich...


 
Well then, you'll learn something with the stuff I'm bring...

It'll be an assortment of unknown meat and stuff...:msp_mellow::hmm3grin2orange:


Anybody bringin a fish cooker?


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> My cooking skills era limited to pork butts and brisket on a smoker... Anything over and above that, you are S O L... Unless you want a peanut butter sandwich...


 Mine are more limited than that.
Be sure and bring that little mac, my pouland is the only only thing I can take credit for porting myself and yer 2 cube may stomp it 2.5 cube ass.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I plan to have a chain grinder onsite. :biggrin:



You got E-leck-tricity?
I was planning on bringing mine too, and can bring a genny if needed



Hedgerow said:


> I'll be a runnin the smoker while I'm down there... So all we need to decide is pork or beef... Just let me know... J.W. Said he'd bring me some hickory... He feels sorry for me and stuff... (-:


 
I was going to offer up some cherry wood too, but JW beat me too it 
ps: PORK


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The Swedish saws are all that can handle the hedge.


 
The Hell you say!?!:msp_scared:opcorn:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Acres site has the
> 750 at 23.1 PHO and 112cc
> 2000 at 22.10 PHO and 114cc


 
Looks like I may win the weight contest.

166 is 27.3 lbs. with 21 in. bar & chain and I've got a 36" with .404 full comp plus 40 oz of fuel plus oil.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Looks like I may win the weight contest.
> 
> 166 is 27.3 lbs. with 21 in. bar & chain and I've got a 36" with .404 full comp plus 40 oz of fuel plus oil.


 
 Cool, it is a great looking saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This GTG is taking shape, there is going to be the nicest collection of saws at a GTG I'v seen.


----------



## Freehand

Number 37 said:


> ps: PORK


----------



## J.W Younger

Freehand said:


>


Now you done got me wantin to burn sum bacon.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Well then, you'll learn something with the stuff I'm bring...
> 
> It'll be an assortment of unknown meat and stuff...:msp_mellow::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Anybody bringin a fish cooker?


 
We could have fish Friday night!!!


----------



## RVALUE

There are thousands of catchable perch decent sized in the lake.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Looks like I may win the weight contest.
> 
> 166 is 27.3 lbs. with 21 in. bar & chain and I've got a 36" with .404 full comp plus 40 oz of fuel plus oil.


 
don't count your chickens before they hatch. I think my McCulloch 99 with bar and such might win the heavey saw contest.:msp_w00t::wink2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

As long as they don't have to run.:taped:


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand said:


>


 
Peta members need a lot of seasoning


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I thought P.E.T.A stood for People Eating Tasty Animals.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

All this talk, and I have missed the Friday set up crowd's RSVP.


----------



## RVALUE

Yes there is a wee bit of electricity. lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Shooting for Friday but Sat for sure.


----------



## wendell

I'll be there Friday night but it will most likely be around 9:00. But if you'd all save me some supper, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> I'll be there Friday night but it will most likely be around 9:00. But if you'd all save me some supper, I'd be most appreciative.


 
As long as Stumpy's not there that shouldn't be a problem.:msp_ohmy::biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> As long as Stumpy's not there that shouldn't be a problem.:msp_ohmy::biggrin:


 
I should be there. I'll do my best fer ya Wendy. :msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> I'll be there Friday night but it will most likely be around 9:00. But if you'd all save me some supper, I'd be most appreciative.


 
You have a pass, the rest........:msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

Remember it doesn't cost any fuel to stay an extra day, ie come early.
:smile2:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm planning on Friday thru Sat afternoon. 

Stake me out a tent spot if you would, something with a nice view, and protected/sheltered from the winds and rain, and a nice soft bedding area that's near enough the fire to keep me warm all night.

and maybe room service w/a complementary minibar... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

Number 37 said:


> I was going to offer up some cherry wood too, but JW beat me too it
> ps: PORK


 Hey, you bring the cherry then, I'll bring enuff hickory hedgerow can take sum back with him anstuff...


----------



## J.W Younger

Number 37 said:


> I'm planning on Friday thru Sat afternoon.
> 
> Stake me out a tent spot if you would, something with a nice view, and protected/sheltered from the winds and rain, and a nice soft bedding area that's near enough the fire to keep me warm all night.
> 
> and maybe room service w/a complementary minibar... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Wanna lap dancer,or are u good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ifin your doing the dancing this is going to be one very interesting time.


----------



## RVALUE

Number 37 said:


> I'm planning on Friday thru Sat afternoon.
> 
> Stake me out a tent spot if you would, something with a nice view, and protected/sheltered from the winds and rain, and a nice soft bedding area that's near enough the fire to keep me warm all night.
> 
> and maybe room service w/a complementary minibar... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
The best times are Saturday night, and Sunday Morning.

Sunday is when you hear all the "Next time I'm gonna........." :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> The best times are Saturday night, and Sunday Morning.
> 
> Sunday is when you hear all the "Next time I'm gonna........." :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Duh, must have gotten my dates/days mixed. It's far enough off yet to change my plans and I'll do Sat/Sun then...


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> I'm planning on Friday thru Sat afternoon.
> 
> Stake me out a tent spot if you would, something with a nice view, and protected/sheltered from the winds and rain, and a nice soft bedding area that's near enough the fire to keep me warm all night.
> 
> and maybe room service w/a complementary minibar... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You just snuggle your tent up next to that fire pit... I'll throw some hedge cookies in there aftr you turn in for the night... Guarrantee you'll wake up warm... Better bring a fire extinguisher... Just in case... And stuff...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Freehand

J.W Younger said:


> Wanna lap dancer,or are u good.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Remember it doesn't cost any fuel to stay an extra day, ie come early.
> :smile2:


 
I'll be there Friday morning... Early... I want to Be through springfield before anybody's on the road... Got a lot of tons of logs on the trailer... Final tally is 12 logs... 4 hedge, 4 hackberry, 3 elm, and a thorny locust for locust cutter and his dad... Is stephen bringing the deviled eggs???
And one big fat Hedge log for wendell's dolmar's to play in...:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how big is it so I can bring some semi chisel for the bar.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just finnished up a 288xp build fer member akjerry (from Juneau, AK). I did sumthin right, it runs stronger than my own 288:msp_sad:. I guess I'll just have to go back into mine:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Just finnished up a 288xp build fer member akjerry (from Juneau, AK). I did sumthin right, it runs stronger than my own 288:msp_sad:. I guess I'll just have to go back into mine:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I ran another tank through the Stump Broke 365 today. That thing is an animal! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how big is it so I can bring some semi chisel for the bar.


 
24 - 27 inches... Ain't exactly round...:msp_sneaky:
It's solid though... And heavy...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> You just snuggle your tent up next to that fire pit... I'll throw some hedge cookies in there aftr you turn in for the night... Guarrantee you'll wake up warm... Better bring a fire extinguisher... Just in case... And stuff...:msp_rolleyes:


 
And a particle mask!


----------



## RVALUE

I have over 36 inch stuff, not sure if I can come up with a 48.


----------



## Hedgerow

So who's bringin' the deviled eggs...???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I have over 36 inch stuff, not sure if I can come up with a 48.


 
hmmm... I just so happend to pick up a 44" bar last week... now just have to order up a chain or 4...


----------



## RVALUE

I will definitely not bring deviled eggs. I am a wee bit worried about the regular eggs, they historically have disappeared in the night.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> So who's bringin' the deviled eggs...???:msp_biggrin:


 
Im on it. The wife wants to know how many??:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I will definitely not bring deviled eggs. I am a wee bit worried about the regular eggs, they historically have disappeared in the night.


 
Hmmm... Coons....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

There used to be a dude named supercabs, that was a bit flighty.


----------



## RVALUE

And prone to take the eggs with him. Coons didn't have a chance. (Besides a coon won't go into a smoke screen)


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Im on it. The wife wants to know how many??:msp_confused:


 
Let's just say me and stumpy really like em'... I'll let you come up with a number...:hmm3grin2orange: the wife and I will probably see you the weekend prior... They still got the timbersports goin on?


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> Im on it. The wife wants to know how many??:msp_confused:


 
And I like 'em, too.

10 dozen? Maybe 20?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Let's just say me and stumpy really like em'... I'll let you come up with a number...:hmm3grin2orange: the wife and I will probably see you the weekend prior... They still got the timbersports goin on?


 
OCT 7 and 8.


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> And I like 'em, too.
> 
> 10 dozen? Maybe 20?


 
That all? Well, ok then. She says no problem.:msp_wub:


----------



## RVALUE

I am taking bets on how long Mo Jim stays. Any takers? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger

I can eat 50 aiggs.


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> And I like 'em, too.
> 
> 10 dozen? Maybe 20?


 


logging22 said:


> That all? Well, ok then. She says no problem.:msp_wub:


 
240!!!!!! Holy cow you will have to hire someone to help you peel all of them things that's the worst part but they sure are worth it


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> OCT 7 and 8.


 
Crap!!! That's next weekend!!! I better do some plannin'...


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I am taking bets on how long Mo Jim stays. Any takers? :msp_biggrin:


 Hrs or minutes


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Crap!!! That's next weekend!!! I better do some plannin'...


 
NO!!!!!!!! two weeks


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> I am taking bets on how long Mo Jim stays. Any takers? :msp_biggrin:


 
He stayed the entire day at the Spring Iowa GTG. Maybe we were more interesting?


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> He stayed the entire day at the Spring Iowa GTG. Maybe we were more interesting?


 
It's just so hard to glean all the valuable information that he possess', in such a short time. Two days would be short.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> 240!!!!!! Holy cow you will have to hire someone to help you peel all of them things that's the worst part but they sure are worth it


 
My wife was trying to make some of those. She got caught up trying to do the math on how many, while trying to boil the water at the same time. 

:monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> NO!!!!!!!! two weeks


 
I been running behind all week... Overcompensated...:msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I been running behind all week... Overcompensated...:msp_tongue:


 
I worked on my house project 4 days this week, and am now a week behind.


----------



## REJ2

Careful fellas, Dave "wampum" has been lynching these GTG threads. LOL


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> He stayed the entire day at the Spring Iowa GTG. Maybe we were more interesting?


 
I am glad you'll be there to straiten us out! We need some coaching.


----------



## wendell

If I may make a request, since you all know each other and I'm going to be meeting you all for the first time (except Stumpy and I will never forget him :msp_scared: ), would somebody make name tags?

What was really nice at a GTG I was at last year was they printed up name tags with everybody's AS name and then everybody added their real name underneath.


----------



## wendell

REJ2 said:


> Careful fellas, Dave "wampum" has been lynching these GTG threads. LOL


 
You haven't gotten rid of your line yet? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> If I may make a request, since you all know each other and I'm going to be meeting you all for the first time (except Stumpy and I will never forget him :msp_scared: ), would somebody make name tags?
> 
> What was really nice at a GTG I was at last year was they printed up name tags with everybody's AS name and then everybody added their real name underneath.


 
We tried that, but had to put stumpy's on his hat.


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> If I may make a request, since you all know each other and I'm going to be meeting you all for the first time (except Stumpy and I will never forget him :msp_scared: ), would somebody make name tags?



Request denied


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Request denied


 




Is it OK if I just call everyone Bumpkin, then?


----------



## Freehand

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> We tried that, but had to put stumpy's on his hat.


 
we could just shave it into him somewhere couldn't we?


----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## Hank Chinaski

and with this one, I'm done (I know you're glad lol)


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Is it OK if I just call everyone Bumpkin, then?


 
Just don't call me late for dinner


----------



## J.W Younger

An don fergit my 50 aiggs an stuff...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

J.W Younger said:


> An don fergit my 50 aiggs an stuff...


 
I can eat a couple dozen deviled chicken seeds myself:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wife: What are we doing that weekend?
me: chainsaw camping
wife: WHAT are me and Alex going to do?
me: you know how guys get together and look at each others cars and stuff?
wife: so we're going to sit around and look at chainsaws?
me: and run them, and eat good food, and camp, and hang out around a campfire
wife: :-/
wife: maybe we can borrow Pauls camper... 

me: Excellent idea! Glad you're on board baby! :hmm3grin2orange:

so, count me down for a wife and 5yo


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> 24 - 27 inches... Ain't exactly round...:msp_sneaky:
> It's solid though... And heavy...


 
If I have room (and can get a neighbors bucket loader to lift it) I may have a 43-50" x 6' chunk of piss elm to bring along for long bars to play with.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man you guys added a few pages Sunday. 

I'm bringing the name tags, drawing tags, grill, chicken, eggs, cake, ice cream, couple a saws, and a big can of 






Anything else?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll put my schedule out there for you just in case anyone want to know. Got to feed birds Saturday morning and set it up for Sunday, so I'll get out of here 7ish hope to be there 9 to 9:30. I will be staying Saturday night and half of Sunday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wendel are you going to have room to haul these Zips back?

Stump same question on the Poulan? I'll let the cat out of the bag here. Poulan 335 future Stumpbroke saw. I'm going to run for a little while then it will become the next GTG drawing saw (Hope that is at Ropensaddle house hint hint?). Then I'll have him build me a big saw.  PM sent on the big saw. 

Unknown winner will be taking back a very nice runnning 028 The saw is all there and I cut 1/2 pickup load of wood with it yesterday, just to make sure its ok. This saw was put together out of parts I had some from Saw DR and some from Les. I hope you have room for it, If not pass it off to Stump to build for you and mail it back. I hear he does good things with a 028.

I'll get some pics of the saw today and post later.

Its Dan's call on the drawing but at his last one, GTG host, his co-host, sponsors, and all members were all included in the drawing hat.


----------



## REJ2

wendell said:


> You haven't gotten rid of your line yet? :msp_biggrin:


 
Unfortunately no, :frown:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> The 1-62 flatback pump diaphragm is hard as a rock. That explains the rich to lean and back running it does. Going to try to find a kit. I know of one place nearby that reproduces them. Hopefully he will have one in stock. If not it, may be DOA for a while.


 
I didn't miss this post just forgot to reply.

Steve I hope you find a kit for it, that 1-62 with the bow is a popular saw at the GTGs.  

If you have never tried one thats a must, if it is running in time.

I might have one in time for the GTG its going to be close, shipping and all.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I didn't miss this post just forgot to reply.
> 
> Steve I hope you find a kit for it, that 1-62 with the bow is a popular saw at the GTGs.
> 
> If you have never tried one thats a must, if it is running in time.
> 
> I might have one in time for the GTG its going to be close, shipping and all.


 
Ordered one that I think will fit last night. By looking in my McCulloch carb manual, the pump and metering diaphragms seem to be the same PN across the line for the flat back carbs. Hopefully it will work.:dunno:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man you guys added a few pages Sunday.
> 
> I'm bringing the name tags, drawing tags, grill, chicken, eggs, cake, ice cream, couple a saws, and a big can of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else?


 
Yup... A fire extinguisher... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the 028




028 by supercabs78, on Flickr




028 by supercabs78, on Flickr




028 by supercabs78, on Flickr




028 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan or Jason I'd be happy to pass that saw off to you ahead of time if you want it, so it would be there Friday I can't make it till Saturday.


----------



## J.W Younger

sueweet


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I've got a friend (surprising I know lol) that's closing down his small engine repair shop. He did some saw work and I'll be bringing all his leftovers, which isn't a whole lot, but should have some deals on chain (ie $10-15 loop) and a few other things.
Anyone want or need any small engine stuff (ton's of belts, mower blades etc), let me know as he's selling it all below his cost, and I'll toss it in the truck with me. 
He can't take cards, but we've got time to get checks to him, or I can pay for it and you can repay me. 
I'm not marking anything up at all, just helping him get rid of his stock and passing on the deal to my ARMOKS(and TX lol) friends.

Stumpy, if you want the whole shootin' match, he'd sell it cheap and I can drive up in a uhaul :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wendel are you going to have room to haul these Zips back?


 
Zips plural?!? I'll let you know but don't know that I need more than 1. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

The things I'll deal with... Check out this nasty... It was broke off about 10' up and fell on the Hedge I wanted the log out of... Can you say "Cut and run"???


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi got into the action too... Wanted to drop a tree for the GTG... :hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;Humr-_nQFAo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Humr-_nQFAo[/video]


----------



## purdyite

I know it's late, I haven't been following the thread much lately, but I understand a GTG for Oct. 8-9? I will be in Fayetteville until Oct. 6, and was thinking...maybe if I hang around another day I could find my way there on Saturday, at least meet some of you and soak up some good knowledge, etc. for the day. Could you PM me with details? Thanks! Will be in Fayetteville for a Church disaster response training/conference, and am still hoping to play a part in establishing chainsaw crews for that.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

purdyite said:


> I know it's late, I haven't been following the thread much lately, but I understand a GTG for Oct. 8-9? I will be in Fayetteville until Oct. 6, and was thinking...maybe if I hang around another day I could find my way there on Saturday, at least meet some of you and soak up some good knowledge, etc. for the day. Could you PM me with details? Thanks! Will be in Fayetteville for a Church disaster response training/conference, and am still hoping to play a part in establishing chainsaw crews for that.


 
weekend of Oct. 22-23 in Jasper AR
PM Rvalue here

good luck w/your chainsaw crew. If you need any ideas/help, feel free to holler. I've been on an established crew for Church at Rock Creek, Southern Baptist Convention in Little Rock, for 4-5 years now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Loaded and waiting... Keeps the BIL from wanting to borrow my trailer too...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Zips plural?!? I'll let you know but don't know that I need more than 1. :msp_smile:



Yep one complete runs on a prime. One missing tin work and a muffler, don't know how that happens to a saw. 



Hedgerow said:


> Loaded and waiting... Keeps the BIL from wanting to borrow my trailer too...



Cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

This silly little Mac is growing on me... It sits on the fender of the tractor nice... Took it with me this weekend and ran a couple tanks through it... I dub it "ready" for the GTG 30cc group... 

[video=youtube;hlfxNwo7z3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlfxNwo7z3Y[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone seen ARsawMechanic lately?


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone seen ARsawMechanic lately?


 
I haven't but he betta show.I have a Dolmar parts saw with his name on it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

purdyite said:


> Will be in Fayetteville for a Church disaster response training/conference, and am still hoping to play a part in establishing chainsaw crews for that.


 
who's sponsoring this training? open to non-church members?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> who's sponsoring this training? open to non-church members?


 
You got that 3.7 running good Jerry? Cause mine is just a dog... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the 028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 028 by supercabs78, on Flickr



Stephen If my numbeer gets called first (Hint Hint) I am going to grab that saw and pay stumpy to give you a big hug


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Stephen If my numbeer gets called first (Hint Hint) I am going to grab that saw and pay stumpy to give you a big hug


 
You won't have to pay stumpy... He'll do it for free...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You won't have to pay stumpy... He'll do it for free...


 
I don't think I have ever laughed that hard in my life, the Second stump came out of the house I lost it. :hmm3grin2orange:

Edit: Stump needs to make sure a man don't have a mouth full of fish when he does something like that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

hmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## RVALUE

Good question. 

Tried to get a rain roof today, tore the crap out of it. Needs new tin now.  This adds one more trip to deliver crap.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I'm getting ready to go into work. I did get to fly a friend's 220hp radial powered Stearman Bi-plane the other day. That was an incredible experience, 1800ft off the ground, about 100mph ground, and turning on wingtips, wherever we felt like going. It IS a bit more thirsty than my MS660 however , at about 9gph just cruising.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys help me with this list, who is missing off it and who needs taken off and who has a + person comming? Post or PM me.

The list is in no order.

Thanks, Stephen.

RVALUE
Freehand
Logging22
sawnami
wendell
stumpyshusky
atvguns
Locust Cutter +2 I think.
Work Saw Collector +2
Hedgerow +3
WKEND LUMBERJAK
Lurch2
Sunfish
Arsawmechanic
John T
JW Younger
jerrycmorrow
Pinnacle Pete
Mo Iron
Number 37 +2
PlumcrazyJR
Wolfcsm

Edit: I'll edit this post for a while then I'll guote and bring the new info forward.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ha im not last anymore :msp_w00t:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Freehand said:


> I haven't but he betta show.I have a Dolmar parts saw with his name on it.


Suh-weet!!



Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone seen ARsawMechanic lately?


 
I saw him a couple days ago. :msp_w00t: Said he'd been splittin & replacing crankcases & whatnots on a 660 all weekend, not much computer time...


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ha im not last anymore :msp_w00t:


 How did it go saturday at Mtnview


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Suh-weet!!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him a couple days ago. :msp_w00t: Said he'd been splittin & replacing crankcases & whatnots on a 660 all weekend, not much computer time...


 
So give us a update have you had it in wood yet


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I haven't but he betta show.I have a Dolmar parts saw with his name on it.


 
What did you make that Dolmar out of??????? Skinny?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Good question.
> 
> Tried to get a rain roof today, tore the crap out of it. Needs new tin now.  This adds one more trip to deliver crap.


 
Dan? Do I need to set aside a day and bring the tools??? Fair warning though... No finish work... Rough construction and crude repair only... Oh , and mindless labor... Of course...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ha im not last anymore :msp_w00t:


 
Well?? How did it go???


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I had to work didnt get to play. I did take my ugly saw out and cut about a cord of firewood with it and she keeps getting faster. she really likes the new fuel mix it brewed up can anyone say 112 octane


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> So give us a update have you had it in wood yet


 
I haven't. Didn't even get a chance to get it running this weekend..:msp_mad: Didn't find out until Saturday afternoon that Baileys sent me a big bore piston after I ordered the stock size...Had to wait until today to get an RA, then was given the news that they are out of them at the warehouse...But they should have them back in stock tomorrow....... And on & on, etc etc. But I got the bar on it, & I'm getting the chains sharpened up so that will be out of the way when it gets here.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> What did you make that Dolmar out of??????? Skinny?


 
Sorry ol' junker Dan,be glad to be rid of it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I had to work didnt get to play. I did take my ugly saw out and cut about a cord of firewood with it and she keeps getting faster. she really likes the new fuel mix it brewed up can anyone say 112 octane


 
I cant wait to run it!!! Wanted to get to Mtn Home... But the log gatherin thing got in the way... And stuff... Gonna try to make it to Doniphan a couple weeks from now... I wonder if Les is going to try the log rolling thing??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> You got that 3.7 running good Jerry? Cause mine is just a dog... :msp_thumbdn:


 
haven't run it in a while. sitting and waiting for a chain. not sure the carb doesn't need rebuilding but its coming anyways


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mall 2MB by supercabs78, on Flickr

I'm going to be passing this Mall off to Stump, so future GTG we will have a two man to try and pass around. It is also my ace in the hole for the heavyest saw contest, at this GTG.  

Stump it is also coming with a extra tranny and a short bar for one man operation.  You can change the tranny faster than you can change bars.

Finding a really long bar and chain will be the problem.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/5218541791/
> Mall 2MB by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> I'm going to be passing this Mall off to Stump, so future GTG we will have a two man to try and pass around. It is also my ace in the hole for the heavyest saw contest, at this GTG.
> 
> Stump it is also coming with a extra tranny and a short bar for one man operation.  You can change the tranny faster than you can change bars.
> 
> Finding a really long bar and chain will be the problem.


 
A feller sure could take that quote out of context………….given the goings on around here………and stuff……..opcorn:


----------



## purdyite

Number 37:

Thanks for the offer; I feel like we need a little guidance to get it off the ground. What's holding it on the ground is "administrative" stuff like liabilities, training and authorization. I got my own ideas about that, and hope to share them next week, but organizers can make things so difficult or complex that everyone loses interest. If we could begin with just a simple program, and let the function determine the form, then people might get helped. Anyway, I think it would help if we talked to people like you that already have a good program.

JerrycMorrow: This "Disaster Response Acadamy" is courtesy of the South Central Jurisdiction of the United Methodist Church, held at the Mount Sequoyah Church Retreat Center on the edge of Fayetteville; designed for Church folks responsible for programs at state, district or local church level. It is presented by UMCOR, United Methodist Committee on Relief. UMCOR is active in bigger events and they provide things like flood buckets, family-type help kits, school kits for refugee camps, sometimes on an international basis. Don't think this is open to just anybody at this time. I got an invitation from our state disaster response coordinator because I have been working with him on the chainsaw stuff.

But looks like October 22-23 GTG is out for me...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> A feller sure could take that quote out of context………….given the goings on around here………and stuff……..opcorn:


 
Like this? And stuff..... :msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

purdyite said:


> Number 37:
> 
> Thanks for the offer; I feel like we need a little guidance to get it off the ground. What's holding it on the ground is "administrative" stuff like liabilities, training and authorization. I got my own ideas about that, and hope to share them next week, but organizers can make things so difficult or complex that everyone loses interest. If we could begin with just a simple program, and let the function determine the form, then people might get helped. Anyway, I think it would help if we talked to people like you that already have a good program.
> 
> JerrycMorrow: This "Disaster Response Acadamy" is courtesy of the South Central Jurisdiction of the United Methodist Church, held at the Mount Sequoyah Church Retreat Center on the edge of Fayetteville; designed for Church folks responsible for programs at state, district or local church level. It is presented by UMCOR, United Methodist Committee on Relief. UMCOR is active in bigger events and they provide things like flood buckets, family-type help kits, school kits for refugee camps, sometimes on an international basis. Don't think this is open to just anybody at this time. I got an invitation from our state disaster response coordinator because I have been working with him on the chainsaw stuff.
> 
> But looks like October 22-23 GTG is out for me...


 Nothing like taking a good idead and strangling it with regulations,... Can you say ATF/EPA/DOE/DEA/Congress? LMAO


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Stephen If my numbeer gets called first (Hint Hint) I am going to grab that saw and pay stumpy to give you a big hug


 
:hmm3grin2orange: To tell the truth I was rooting for Kenneth, he needs a good solid wood cutting saw and a 028 fills that bill. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I'll start rooting for you now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> A feller sure could take that quote out of context………….given the goings on around here………and stuff……..opcorn:


 
We are messed up around here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: To tell the truth I was rooting for Kenneth, he needs a good solid wood cutting saw and a 028 fills that bill. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I'll start rooting for you now.


 
I'm sure that others deserve winning that saw much more than I do, BUT, if we ever have a S.S.H.D. drawing,..... I'm gonna stack the box!!!:msp_wub:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> hmy:


 


Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I'm getting ready to go into work. I did get to fly a friend's 220hp radial powered Stearman Bi-plane the other day. That was an incredible experience, 1800ft off the ground, about 100mph ground, and turning on wingtips, wherever we felt like going. It IS a bit more thirsty than my MS660 however , at about 9gph just cruising.


 


plumbcrazyjr said:


> ha im not last anymore :msp_w00t:


 


ARsawMechanic said:


> Suh-weet!!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him a couple days ago. :msp_w00t: Said he'd been splittin & replacing crankcases & whatnots on a 660 all weekend, not much computer time...


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> haven't run it in a while. sitting and waiting for a chain. not sure the carb doesn't need rebuilding but its coming anyways


 


purdyite said:


> Number 37:
> 
> Thanks for the offer; I feel like we need a little guidance to get it off the ground. What's holding it on the ground is "administrative" stuff like liabilities, training and authorization. I got my own ideas about that, and hope to share them next week, but organizers can make things so difficult or complex that everyone loses interest. If we could begin with just a simple program, and let the function determine the form, then people might get helped. Anyway, I think it would help if we talked to people like you that already have a good program.
> 
> JerrycMorrow: This "Disaster Response Acadamy" is courtesy of the South Central Jurisdiction of the United Methodist Church, held at the Mount Sequoyah Church Retreat Center on the edge of Fayetteville; designed for Church folks responsible for programs at state, district or local church level. It is presented by UMCOR, United Methodist Committee on Relief. UMCOR is active in bigger events and they provide things like flood buckets, family-type help kits, school kits for refugee camps, sometimes on an international basis. Don't think this is open to just anybody at this time. I got an invitation from our state disaster response coordinator because I have been working with him on the chainsaw stuff.
> 
> But looks like October 22-23 GTG is out for me...




GTG Reppage ....


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I'm getting ready to go into work. I did get to fly a friend's 220hp radial powered Stearman Bi-plane the other day. That was an incredible experience, 1800ft off the ground, about 100mph ground, and turning on wingtips, wherever we felt like going. It IS a bit more thirsty than my MS660 however , at about 9gph just cruising.


 
That's awesome. Flying a Stearman is on my bucket list! I've only flown 1 biplane and did my first and only aerobatics.


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> That's awesome. Flying a Stearman is on my bucket list! I've only flown 1 biplane and did my first and only aerobatics.


 
If I never did it again, I could make my peace w/it, but I've known this guy for awhile (he was a trainer of my on B-1b's) and hopefully I will have further opportunities to go out and play with it. I was amazed on how easy it was to fly, but how heavy and reluctant it felt compared to the T-6. The T-6 was like playing with a Ferrari and the Stearman was like a Big-Block (Or Turbo Diesel) 1-ton. Both are athletic but one definitely has the has the moves and precise control input over the other. Either way, I can't wait to do it again! It was noisy, buffeting, LOUD, bumpy, cold, erratic and smelled of 100ll and Aviation Oil, and it was addictive as all hell!!!!!:biggrin::hmm3grin2orange::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> GTG Reppage ....


 
Gotcha back!!! Hit everyone else that it would let me too...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: To tell the truth I was rooting for Kenneth, he needs a good solid wood cutting saw and a 028 fills that bill. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I'll start rooting for you now.


 
Ineed some trading foder


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Remember the 041G. I know guality when I see it.:tongue2:


----------



## RVALUE

Torched off another 757 today, since my last one died.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Remember the 041G. I know guality when I see it.:tongue2:



i do to and i WANT that 041g :smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Torched off another 757 today, since my last one died.


 
what killed the last one.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what killed the last one.


 
It just wasn't worth fixing. I was glad to be rid of it.


----------



## logging22

Where did it go Dan?? I dont have one of those. Yet.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Where did it go Dan?? I dont have one of those. Yet.:msp_rolleyes:


 
It went the way of many a good dog, killed while lying in the road licking his :msp_scared:.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok... Dan's got BBQ covered for Saturday lunch... This leaves supper on Saturday un-accounted for... How does Italian sausage and bratwurst sound??? Just say yea or nea... Input requested...


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Where did it go Dan?? I dont have one of those. Yet.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Or we can say to hell with supper, and just drink beer...:msp_wink:


----------



## ropensaddle

Finally back from hospital, now I play mr mom for a couple weeks to my wife. Surgery went good, she is already talkin back lol. I think in a couple weeks we will be back to normal. I'm glad I did not have to see the operation


----------



## sawnami

Glad to hear that your wife is on her way to recovery!


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Glad to hear that your wife is on her way to recovery!


 
No truer words spoken. 


Howdy Rope!


----------



## RVALUE

Remember I will start the weekend of the GTG with 300 pounds of ice. What happens to it is anybodys guess.

May call in a cold snap.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

glad you're wife is doing better rope... tell her she's only got 3 weeks before she's got to get ready for camping and running saws 


RValue, 300lbs should be plenty for 1 weekend, that's 10lbs/person, plus plenty of folks will have their coolers loaded before coming.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Dan's got BBQ covered for Saturday lunch... This leaves supper on Saturday un-accounted for... How does Italian sausage and bratwurst sound??? Just say yea or nea... Input requested...


 
I like ITALian snausages.... do you bbq them, grill plain or ? got me hungry this morning already


and beer.


who's doing the maple bacon? I'd like to order an extra pound or twenty and will gladly pay for your troubles :msp_w00t:


----------



## Lurch2

It's not Maple. It's hickory smoked thick sliced bacon. Low fat. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Finally back from hospital, now I play mr mom for a couple weeks to my wife. Surgery went good, she is already talkin back lol. I think in a couple weeks we will be back to normal. I'm glad I did not have to see the operation



Glad to hear it.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Remember the 041G. I know guality when I see it.:tongue2:


Yes you do, it and the P100s.

My computer went total down yesterday, now I'm on a tiny netbook tiny keyboard tiny monitor.

Steve I went to a Stihl dealer yesterday there is only two choices on 404 from Stihl. The 2000 had full comp on it, they only make RMF skip or RSLF square ground skip. I ordered the RSLF but wanted the full comp.

Hay Dan that dealer wont sell that Poulan 86 bow bar overhead in the showroom.

Matt on your supper question that sounds great I'm bringing chicken as well.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Or we can say to hell with supper, and just drink beer...:msp_wink:


 
So I shouldn't bring any single-malt then? :msp_confused::bang:


----------



## wendell

Rope, glad to hear the wife is doing better. Maybe you'll be able to come spend the day with us after all!



Work Saw Collector said:


> Steve I went to a Stihl dealer yesterday there is only two choices on 404 from Stihl. The 2000 had full comp on it, they only make RMF skip or RSLF square ground skip. I ordered the RSLF but wanted the full comp.



Did you want square ground? My dealer's got chisel full comp in .404 if round ground is OK.



Locust Cutter said:


> So I shouldn't bring any single-malt then? :msp_confused::bang:



No, you bring all the single malt you want!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle

Have you kissed your husky lately


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Rope, glad to hear the wife is doing better. Maybe you'll be able to come spend the day with us after all!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want square ground? My dealer's got chisel full comp in .404 if round ground is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you bring all the single malt you want!!!!



Yea man, 94 drivers full comp round ground.

Bring me a ticket or I'll Paypal your choice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ropensaddle said:


> Have you kicked your husky lately


 
I fixed it guys. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ropensaddle

Work Saw Collector said:


> I fixed it guys. :msp_biggrin:


 
Its normal for you guys to associate husky with kicked lol.:angel:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I did a little cutting w/the Disaster Relief crew from my church today. Only had some overhangs to do for a little older lady in the church, no biggie. 
Main trunk was only about 12-14", but I got out my Stumpbroke 372 for the crew leader to run (they've heard me talkin' smack about how good it is and how surprised they'd be). I fired it up and let it warm up and he went straight for his helmet/hearing protection (lol) and he put it in the wood next to the dogs, and bent over and made a couple passes. I took it from him and told him w/the 24" bar, you don't have to bend over and made a few 90% cuts along the log, then kicked it and tickled the back side (lol) and it fell apart like butter. 
When I shut it off he was smiling big and said "Now THAT's a MANS saw" ... lol, we may have a convert in the near future. He's used to running a Stihl 360... 
I told him wait till you see what I'm dragging back home in October...


----------



## Freehand

The flywheel on Dan's TS400………..whut you fellers think busted them ALL off?:msp_ohmy:


Boogered up the ignition module too……...


----------



## Freehand

Yer in luck Mr. Dan,the ol' 400 breathes fire once again. Went to my boneyard and dug out my parts saw and behold, a good condition flywheel and ignition coil was about the only things left on it. Swapped them out and we have a runner.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Yer in luck Mr. Dan,the ol' 400 breathes fire once again. Went to my boneyard and dug out my parts saw and behold, a good condition flywheel and ignition coil was about the only things left on it. Swapped them out and we have a runner.


 
Ugh.... Cutoff saws.....


----------



## RVALUE

Number 37 said:


> I did a little cutting w/the Disaster Relief crew from my church today. Only had some overhangs to do for a little older lady in the church, no biggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> The flywheel on Dan's TS400………..whut you fellers think busted them ALL off?:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Boogered up the ignition module too……...


 
Maybe that's where I stuck my thumb.


----------



## RVALUE

You see, it's not what you know, it's who you know.

Taking a bit of wood to the GTG tomorrow. 

some of you may remember the loads I delivered to Stephens. And they were a bit heavier than normal. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> :msp_scared:


 
Are you saying Bigger Christian Women don't need some helpin' too? :hmm3grin2orange: Sorry I couldn't resist that one!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> You see, it's not what you know, it's who you know.
> 
> Taking a bit of wood to the GTG tomorrow.
> 
> some of you may remember the loads I delivered to Stephens. And they were a bit heavier than normal. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
I figure were gonna need a bunch... How many sawbucks do I need to bring?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Freehand said:


> The flywheel on Dan's TS400………..whut you fellers think busted them ALL off?:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Boogered up the ignition module too……...
> 
> Wow! I was going to say a 2 jaw gear puller & alot of determination, but the concrete is still caked on the center of the shaft. :msp_confused: Maybe someone with a hammer & an attitude? Were all the broken off fins still inside the starter housing? Was there impact damage all around in there?


----------



## Freehand

ARsawMechanic said:


> Freehand said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flywheel on Dan's TS400………..whut you fellers think busted them ALL off?:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Boogered up the ignition module too……...
> 
> Wow! I was going to say a 2 jaw gear puller & alot of determination, but the concrete is still caked on the center of the shaft. :msp_confused: Maybe someone with a hammer & an attitude? Were all the broken off fins still inside the starter housing? Was there impact damage all around in there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brass hammer is my weapon of choice ,and some PB blaster.Both came off without a hitch.No sign of the broken fins,I have a hard time believing the flywheel cover survived the "incident".Damage to the ignition module was the most grievous.
> 
> A couple of cracks in the top cover and scarring in the flywheel housing was the worst of the rest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jason thats cool you got the 400 going, you never know when I need to borrow one. :hmm3grin2orange:

Poulan 3400 I had to mod the clutch cover and the chain guard on the bow. This one is all together running good and ready to go. Someday I need to get the green clutch cover.



100_1841 by supercabs78, on Flickr




100_1842 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Stihl 038 Super This one has a couple issues, I need to make a bushing for the bar nuts and it will be ready to go. I made a chain for it after this pic was taken it was a driver to long finally got to use my breaker spinner.



100_1844 by supercabs78, on Flickr




100_1843 by supercabs78, on Flickr



100_1849 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Here they are together.



100_1851 by supercabs78, on Flickr




100_1850 by supercabs78, on Flickr



I ran both last night for a cut or two, the 3400 don’t have the power the 038 does Just let it cut and don’t push to hard.

Kenneth now we know what bar that 041G needs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=16da484c33&photo_id=6194814634" height="300" width="400"></embed>

Here is the 038.


----------



## Freehand

Nice bow rigs Stephen, that bar on the 38 looked brand new? Where'd ya hustle that from?

I picked up an Efco 980 yesterday,82 cc's of Itallian fury. Might be a contender.:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Nice bow rigs Stephen, that bar on the 38 looked brand new? Where'd ya hustle that from?
> 
> 
> I picked up an Efco 980 yesterday,82 cc's of Itallian fury. Might be a contender.:msp_wink:


I'm not sure that member wants it out in open forum, but will tell at the GTG. 

I didn't know they made a saw that big, sounds cool can't wait to see it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=16da484c33&photo_id=6194814634" height="300" width="400"></embed>
> 
> Here is the 038.


 
I'd like to pick up a bow rig like that someday for limb bucking... Might have to pick up an 038 Super, 041, or maybe an 084:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd like to pick up a bow rig like that someday for limb bucking... Might have to pick up an 038 Super, 041, or maybe an 084:msp_thumbsup:


 
That 038 is my favorite wood cutting saw so the bow is on it just for this GTG, then it's going on another 038 I have thats not done yet.

It does take a little more power to turn the bows.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> That 038 is my favorite wood cutting saw so the bow is on it just for this GTG, then it's going on another 038 I have thats not done yet.
> 
> It does take a little more power to turn the bows.


 
I've never run an 038, but heard that they're a solid saw. I figured that the bow would load a power head a bit more than a standard bar between the radius of the bow and the addt'l surface area induced drag,... It would still be worth it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I've never run an 038, but heard that they're a solid saw. I figured that the bow would load a power head a bit more than a standard bar between the radius of the bow and the addt'l surface area induced drag,... It would still be worth it.


 
I will have two 038s at the GTG one bow and one with a 25" bar, give both a go when you get there. Warning you will want one or two if you try them.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Glad to hear it.
> Steve I went to a Stihl dealer yesterday there is only two choices on 404 from Stihl. The 2000 had full comp on it, they only make RMF skip or RSLF square ground skip. I ordered the RSLF but wanted the full comp.



I guess the dealer that I went to has old stock. All he had was square chisel and round ground full comp. 



Freehand said:


> I picked up an Efco 980 yesterday,82 cc's of Itallian fury. Might be a contender.:msp_wink:



No might to it. I'd say that is a lean mean butt kickin' machine.

Nice bow setups Stephen! Can't wait to check them out.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I will have two 038s at the GTG one bow and one with a 25" bar, give both a go when you get there. Warning you will want one or two if you try them.


 
That's what my Wife is afraid of!!! :taped::mad2: SAW bucket list: Stihl: 011-021AV, 038, 084, 090/MAC:10-10/Some others/ Homie: A BIG one/A bowsaw/ Husky: 2100cd/357XP/395XP - Dolmar: 7900 

If I'm lucky, I might end up w/the 7900, a 357xp and a 2100cd. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> That's what my Wife is afraid of!!! :taped::mad2: SAW bucket list: Stihl: 011-021AV, 038, 084, 090/MAC:10-10/Some others/ Homie: A BIG one/A bowsaw/ Husky: 2100cd/357XP/395XP - Dolmar: 7900
> 
> If I'm lucky, I might end up w/the 7900, a 357xp and a 2100cd. :msp_thumbup:


 
My saw bucket list is posted on Acres Website Start at A and ends at Z.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That's what my Wife is afraid of!!! :taped::mad2: SAW bucket list: Stihl: 011-021AV, 038, 084, 090/MAC:10-10/Some others/ Homie: A BIG one/A bowsaw/ Husky: 2100cd/357XP/395XP - Dolmar: 7900
> 
> If I'm lucky, I might end up w/the 7900, a 357xp and a 2100cd. :msp_thumbup:


 
There's one saw you'll put on that list as soon as you run it... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> There's one saw you'll put on that list as soon as you run it... :msp_rolleyes:


 
Yep, but those 090 are hard to find.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, but those 090 are hard to find.


 
If I ever found one of those, I'd be on it like a monkey on a football...
:big_smile:


----------



## Freehand

I'd be all over it like a cheap shirt.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

or like ugly on ape


----------



## Hedgerow

There's an auction this weekend with a Dolmar 9000 in it... Got my spy on that one... Hope it goes for under a hundred bills...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> If I ever found one of those, I'd be on it like a monkey on a football...
> :big_smile:


 :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to the junk auction, wish me luck.  Have a great evening guys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> That's what my Wife is afraid of!!! :taped::mad2: SAW bucket list: Stihl: 011-021AV, 038, 084, 090/MAC:10-10/Some others/ Homie: A BIG one/A bowsaw/ Husky: 2100cd/357XP/395XP - Dolmar: 7900
> 
> If I'm lucky, I might end up w/the 7900, a 357xp and a 2100cd. :msp_thumbup:


 
I can fix you up with a 10-10.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can fix you up with a 10-10.


 
And here's a big Homie I'd gladly part with...:msp_rolleyes:







:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> And here's a big Homie I'd gladly part with...:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:


 I have its little brother to go along with it


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I have its little brother to go along with it


 
Do they make em' any smaller???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Do they make em' any smaller???



yes sir you have mine beat by atleast 5cc I may throw mine in as a door prize at the GTG


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> yes sir you have mine beat by atleast 5cc I may throw mine in as a door prize at the GTG


 
Hey! Is that the one you hold up to the log and yell vroom!! vroom!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! Is that the one you hold up to the log and yell vroom!! vroom!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
That's the one :bang::bang::censored:

I have a stihl top handle now and don't see any need in messing with the Homie anymore


----------



## RVALUE

The medium wood is loaded. Solid 30 feet of about 36 inch stuff. Eat your hearts and chains out!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> The medium wood is loaded. Solid 30 feet of about 36 inch stuff. Eat your hearts and chains out!


 
Don't forget to sprinkle the pebbles into the bark to slow down all those fast saws!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> The medium wood is loaded. Solid 30 feet of about 36 inch stuff. Eat your hearts and chains out!


 
Yea but, what they worth in scrap iron value?:msp_w00t:


----------



## J.W Younger

RVALUE said:


> The medium wood is loaded. Solid 30 feet of about 36 inch stuff. Eat your hearts and chains out!


 pffffft, I gotta wildthang with a 18" blade...and stuff.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> The medium wood is loaded. Solid 30 feet of about 36 inch stuff. Eat your hearts and chains out!


 
Prolly TS 400 with diamond blade winning those heats.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd post the pics, but I don't know how. And I'm lazy. However, No stihl touched that wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I'd post the pics, but I don't know how. And I'm lazy. However, No stihl touched that wood.


 
Thus? The pebbles...


----------



## RVALUE

That tree got deboned by a husky 136, which is destined for my nephew.


----------



## RVALUE

This is coming together. Our honored mystery attendee has indicated his attendance. 



:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> This is coming together. Our honored mystery attendee has indicated his attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> :monkey:


 
I guess I missed it:msp_confused:


----------



## wendell

Didn't realize my attendance was a mystery.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can fix you up with a 10-10.


 
I might have to cabbage away some wood money and do something about that. Does it run:msp_confused: LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> And here's a big Homie I'd gladly part with...:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:


 
I had one like that awhile back,... I'm thinking Big-bore at least 70cc's


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Didn't realize my attendance was a mystery.


 
Me either... I thought you were the entertainment...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I had one like that awhile back,... I'm thinking Big-bore at least 70cc's


 
No... Seriously... I don't mind parting with it... Please!!! Take it off my hands!!!


----------



## RVALUE

There will be some _honorable_ people in attendance.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hmmm so when does the cow tippin begin


----------



## atvguns

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm so when does the cow tippin begin



Right after they go to sleep standing up


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmm so when does the cow tippin begin


 
Cow tippin??? Nobody said anything about be havin' to bring any cows!!! I can only pull one trailer at a time... Tell stump to bring some goats instead... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sawnami

Some of these.:hmm3grin2orange:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f_3Utmj4RPU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE

Heading over to mow, weed eat, build Freehand's workbench, etc.

Reckon that the grass will be perfect height then, or should I mow again in 4-5 days?

:hmmm:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Heading over to mow, weed eat, build Freehand's workbench, etc.
> 
> Reckon that the grass will be perfect height then, or should I mow again in 4-5 days?
> 
> :hmmm:


 

just put some bbq sauce in a garden sprayer, spray the grass liberally and turn Stumpy loose ... problem solved.



We should prob update the when/where and who every few pages so anyone else interested doesn't have to dig thru a dozen pages or so...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mystery Guest sounds cool, I'm not going to try a guess to many great members on this site. Most of them hang out in this thread. 


Edit: ok one guess, Does his name start with Space and end with mule?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know this GTG hasn't happend yet, I just want to get the Spring Fling GTG talks started who is hosting?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

is anyone bringing a chainsaw mill?
I'm wanting to build one and would like to see a few if possible.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> is anyone bringing a chainsaw mill?
> I'm wanting to build one and would like to see a few if possible.


 
I'm not sure if he is coming or not but John T has a nice one. I forgot Lumberjackchef has one too but I haven't seen him in a long time.



Edit: John gave a little class on milling at my GTG there are pics in this thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

gtg 163 by supercabs78, on Flickr




gtg 168 by supercabs78, on Flickr




gtg 171 by supercabs78, on Flickr




gtg 169 by supercabs78, on Flickr

John T milling


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jason does it Freehand, now that is something to see. 

Edit: I can't find any pics of the prosess, I guess we were all standing there going I would have never thought of that. Milling huge logs with a short bar.


----------



## Freehand

Meh, it always seems cool until I go see my band mill guy. That's the way to do it.Monster 1/2" kerf compared to a 1/16" kerf. Maybe when I find that wad of cash on the side of the road


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand said:


> Meh, it always seems cool until I go see my band mill guy. That's the way to do it.Monster 1/2" kerf compared to a 1/16" kerf. Maybe when I find that wad of cash on the side of the road


 
Hmmm so if I had a mill you would buy my supply:hmm3grin2orange: Walnut,White oak and cherry?


----------



## ropensaddle

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy time to kill sumpin in da AM I have been itchin to kill something all year


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Meh, it always seems cool until I go see my band mill guy. That's the way to do it.Monster 1/2" kerf compared to a 1/16" kerf. Maybe when I find that wad of cash on the side of the road


 
They'll be demo'ing some dandy band mills at Farm fest next weekend in Springfield... Just sayin'... :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> They'll be demo'ing some dandy band mills at Farm fest next weekend in Springfield... Just sayin'... :msp_wink:


 
I'm off to an auction near you, its just this side of Neosho Mo. I catch ya'll in the AM.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm off to an auction near you, its just this side of Neosho Mo. I catch ya'll in the AM.


 
you ever been to the DDay Adventure Park? I used to vend there all the time a few years ago for his Dday paintball game. Still go up every so often


----------



## RVALUE

Got the grass mowed, burnt the brush pile, arranged some medium wood, pretty much good to go, 

Maybe Stephen should edit the first post in this thread to update the looky lous. It is confusing to some.


I am short the small wood that Hedgerow is bringing. I only have the medium, and Freehands work table!



PS They are having a batchelorette party next door. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Got the grass mowed, burnt the brush pile, arranged some medium wood, pretty much good to go,
> 
> Maybe Stephen should edit the first post in this thread to update the looky lous. It is confusing to some.
> 
> 
> I am short the small wood that Hedgerow is bringing. I only have the medium, and Freehands work table!
> 
> 
> 
> PS They are having a batchelorette party next door. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Those batchelorettes just all left, headed for town. They are in for a surprise, there aren't any paint or hardware stores open at this time of night!

They will be shorely disappointed.


----------



## RVALUE

Shortly?????


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, 
I removed 3 pines an 2x small Cottonwoods for a rancher friend of mine today. That was after working night shift last night. Also got scrap steel loaded for a haul tomorrow...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Got the grass mowed, burnt the brush pile, arranged some medium wood, pretty much good to go,
> 
> Maybe Stephen should edit the first post in this thread to update the looky lous. It is confusing to some.
> 
> 
> I am short the small wood that Hedgerow is bringing. I only have the medium, and Freehands work table!
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> They are having a batchelorette party next door. :msp_w00t:




I may put a couple more on the trailer... Would it help if I brought them down the week before???


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jason does it Freehand, now that is something to see.
> 
> Edit: I can't find any pics of the prosess, I guess we were all standing there going I would have never thought of that. Milling huge logs with a short bar.


 
Here's a few of the master in action:
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4534.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4534.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4537.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4537.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4578.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4578.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4587.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4587.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4593.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4593.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4595.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4595.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I may put a couple more on the trailer... Would it help if I brought them down the week before???


 
I'm warding off an angry mob and you're wanting to bring logs early???????? :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

OK, maybe not angry. When I expained that the tile didn't have wax on it that needed taking off, they left mumbling something about a loggers mentality and farm background. 

This GTG is so far in the future, I don't know where I'll be. Can't say that it would help at all to have them here before FRIDAY.  

Friday nite dinner will be a bit late, and set up for the late arrivals. The fire pit will be lit!


----------



## ropensaddle

I guess ole ropes gonna have to have one here so ya'll don't set them in Oct


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well,
> I removed 3 pines an 2x small Cottonwoods for a rancher friend of mine today. That was after working night shift last night. Also got scrap steel loaded for a haul tomorrow...


 
Good productive day! I took the little Mac out again and ran another tank through it... I think it's a keeper... It's growing on me... Kinda like a fungus...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

4-5 deer walked right up to the fire this evening, just before dark. Coulda, should, no......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> OK, maybe not angry. When I expained that the tile didn't have wax on it that needed taking off, they left mumbling something about a loggers mentality and farm background.
> 
> This GTG is so far in the future, I don't know where I'll be. Can't say that it would help at all to have them here before FRIDAY.
> 
> Friday nite dinner will be a bit late, and set up for the late arrivals. The fire pit will be lit!


 
Ok... Got it... We'll see you Friday morning... no sooner... Noooo stress.... Want me to bring you a cup of coffee dan??? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> 4-5 deer walked right up to the fire this evening, just before dark. Coulda, should, no......


 
Awe dammit!!! That was Friday night's supper!!! Now what's stumpy supposed to eat???


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> 4-5 deer walked right up to the fire this evening, just before dark. Coulda, should, no......


 
I think they came up from Hot Springs. Some guy down there was going to kill them tomorrow if they hung around.:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

Sure would like to make it, But not on opening day of muzzeloading. Done paid too much to hunt to not go.lol Please make the next one on a day where there is no season open. I don't have anything new but just would love to see you guys again.


----------



## sawnami

stihl sawing said:


> Sure would like to make it, But not on opening day of muzzeloading. Done paid too much to hunt to not go.lol Please make the next one on a day where there is no season open. I don't have anything new but just would love to see you guys again.


 
I'll bring an extension cord if that will convince you to show up.:yoyo:


----------



## stihl sawing

sawnami said:


> I'll bring an extension cord if that will convince you to show up.:yoyo:


If Dan will let me hunt that corn feeder he had last time... Maybe.


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4534.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4534.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Is that how you get a log ready for Rvalue to cut?


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing said:


> Sure would like to make it, But not on opening day of muzzeloading. Done paid too much to hunt to not go.lol Please make the next one on a day where there is no season open. I don't have anything new but just would love to see you guys again.


 
I'm driving over 11 hours and you can't drive down the street?


Putz :msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

I have alfalfa, buckwheat, wheat, turnips, and hundreds of deer within a mile.  

And no time to go.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan I went back to page one and it won't let me edit that post, I guess its to old?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

With just a little luck I could own a MS460 today.


----------



## Gologit

*Request*

When y'all start to post pictures please label them so the rest of us can put names with faces. Sounds like a good time, I'd like to be there. Maybe next year you might have a Yankee or two show up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Gologit said:


> When y'all start to post pictures please label them so the rest of us can put names with faces. Sounds like a good time, I'd like to be there. Maybe next year you might have a Yankee or two show up.


 
Ok I'll work on that. After traveling to and from the gtg, I usualy take the easy way and just post the pics, I'll take a little time and try it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Good productive day! I took the little Mac out again and ran another tank through it... I think it's a keeper... It's growing on me... Kinda like a fungus...:hmm3grin2orange:


My old Crapsman/Poulan is the same way. It really is a terrible saw between the fit/finish/quality of componets, etc... BUT it should have died about 8 times by now as I've had it for 14 years and likely cut about 9-13 cords with it as a limbing saw. I have treated that saw horriby, running it into the dirt to saw stumps below the "Flat tire line", cleanup jobs, things I would never do with my Huskys or Stihls,... I think I paid about $97 for it basically new in case and it has paid for itself over 15 fold at least. I just can't bring myself to throw it away. I guess I'm sentimental:bang:



RVALUE said:


> 4-5 deer walked right up to the fire this evening, just before dark. Coulda, should, no......


 
I would just like to get 1 decent buck, as I've never bagged one. Always ended up w/a cow, or a poacher (Private, legal access land for me) in the line of sight and couldn't pull the trigger. You just have to chuckle, appreciate them and promise yourself "Another Day":biggrinbounce2:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> There it is!:msp_biggrin:


 
:msp_unsure:


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/oklahoma%20ar%20mo%20ks%20tx%20gtg%20march%202011/?action=view&amp;current=img_4956.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/oklahoma%20ar%20mo%20ks%20tx%20gtg%20march%202011/img_4956.jpg" border="0" alt="photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/oklahoma%20ar%20mo%20ks%20tx%20gtg%20march%202011/?action=view&amp;current=img_4962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/oklahoma%20ar%20mo%20ks%20tx%20gtg%20march%202011/img_4962.jpg" border="0" alt="photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/oklahoma%20ar%20mo%20ks%20tx%20gtg%20march%202011/?action=view&amp;current=img_4963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/oklahoma%20ar%20mo%20ks%20tx%20gtg%20march%202011/img_4963.jpg" border="0" alt="photobucket"></a>




:d


----------



## RVALUE

Wow talk about a thread killer........


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Got the grass mowed, burnt the brush pile, arranged some medium wood, pretty much good to go,
> 
> Maybe Stephen should edit the first post in this thread to update the looky lous. It is confusing to some.
> 
> 
> I am short the small wood that Hedgerow is bringing. I only have the medium, and Freehands work table!
> 
> 
> 
> PS They are having a batchelorette party next door. :msp_w00t:


 
pretty sure he just said hedgerow had small wood...


----------



## RVALUE

Now never let it be said that I didn't give the shirt off my back.

:monkey:


----------



## Freehand

Buck up Mr. Dan, them boys are prolly out in their shops puttin' that third coat of wax on the saws.


----------



## RVALUE

Actually I was referring to the batchelorette party.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Congrats to JerryC Morrow on the forestry helment and Number 37 on the muffler bring it to the GTG there are a few MS460s there.


----------



## wendell

Anybody keeping an eye on Stumpy tonight?


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> pretty sure he just said hedgerow had small wood...


 
Psshhh... I've been accused of way worse than that...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Anybody keeping an eye on Stumpy tonight?


 
He's at youth football during the day... And fixing saws by night. I think he's about like a one legged man in a butt kicking contest lately...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Congrats to JerryC Morrow on the forestry helment and Number 37 on the muffler bring it to the GTG there are a few MS460s there.


 
The 9000 was a no-go today.. Dammit.........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The 9000 was a no-go today.. Dammit.........


 
They are a good saw I'v had my eye out for one after running the one at my GTG.

I have been to four auctions this week not a saw worth getting. I did see one Dolmar 143 in a box no fire but the small engine shop didn't want to sell it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> They are a good saw I'v had my eye out for one after running the one at my GTG.
> 
> I have been to four auctions this week not a saw worth getting. I did see one Dolmar 143 in a box no fire but the small engine shop didn't want to sell it.


 
Some day I'll stumble across a 166 or 2101... Someday...


----------



## atvguns

It sounded like the stumpbroke 460 did alot of 4 stroking in the cut


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> It sounded like the stumpbroke 460 did alot of 4 stroking in the cut


 
Was too rich, they re-tuned and got it down in the 28 second range, but was after the comp though.

And Stumpy is the one who tells me to lean em out and let em scream. Gonna have to have a talk with that boy. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> Was too rich, they re-tuned and got it down in the 28 second range, but was after the comp though.
> 
> And Stumpy is the one who tells me to lean em out and let em scream. Gonna have to have a talk with that boy. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


 
Ya I read that part too :msp_sneaky:


----------



## MARAZONAGT

sawnami said:


> Here's a few of the master in action:
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4534.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4534.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4537.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4537.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4578.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4578.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4587.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4587.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4593.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4593.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_4595.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/Arkansas%20GTG/IMG_4595.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



thats perfect! gonna try that myself, any advice from the master?who is doin the cuttin?


----------



## J.W Younger

sunfish said:


> Was too rich, they re-tuned and got it down in the 28 second range, but was after the comp though.
> 
> And Stumpy is the one who tells me to lean em out and let em scream. Gonna have to have a talk with that boy. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


 
It ain't stumps fault, that carb has had a gremlin in it for over 10 years. It will just go pig rich out of the blue and may be the reason I picked it up for a hundred bucks.I'm done messin with it. Sometimes a man has to recognize his limitations and that carb has done it for me. I've had that thing apart a buncha times but how you gonna fix what you can't duplicate? If you adj it when it goes rich the next time you fire it up it may be screamin its ass off lean, been that way since i've had it. Should have warned stumpy but I did'nt. My bad.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> He's at youth football during the day... And fixing saws by night. I think he's about like a one legged man in a butt kicking contest lately...


 
That's not what I was referring to. :sad:


----------



## RVALUE

Those mystery ailments are a booger to figure out. Need a committee to diagnose. There should be an assimilation of respondants willing to contribute their expertise.


Maybe I should invent such a place.

:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

I need a couple steel 55 gallon barrels for the gtg. 

Open tops, to be burned in.


----------



## sunfish

J.W Younger said:


> It ain't stumps fault, that carb has had a gremlin in it for over 10 years. It will just go pig rich out of the blue and may be the reason I picked it up for a hundred bucks.I'm done messin with it. Sometimes a man has to recognize his limitations and that carb has done it for me. I've had that thing apart a buncha times but how you gonna fix what you can't duplicate? If you adj it when it goes rich the next time you fire it up it may be screamin its ass off lean, been that way since i've had it. Should have warned stumpy but I did'nt. My bad.


 
OK, I'll let Stump off the hook. 

All kiddin aside, Stumpy is a very good saw mechanic and builder.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> OK, I'll let Stump off the hook.
> 
> All kiddin aside, Stumpy is a very good saw mechanic and builder.


 
Especially on the bottom (lower ) end. :msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> I need a couple steel 55 gallon barrels for the gtg.
> 
> Open tops, to be burned in.


 
I've got a cut-down version that's about 2' tall w/a welded tripod stand. Come to think of it, it's about Stump's size:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

To burn trash in ? Do they need lids.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Ya I read that part too :msp_sneaky:


 
I also read this below :msp_confused:



fishercat said:


> For the record,i ran Stumpy's saw. I just let it cut and put no pressure on it whatsoever. Wasn't my saw so i babied it. Lol


----------



## Hank Chinaski

FWIW I'd feel pretty good about running my Stumpbroke 372 against the buildoff 460's and think it'd fair well even with the cc disadvantage. Stumpy can build a dang fine saw and the buildoff results weren't a true reflection IMHO no matter the reasons behind it.


----------



## RVALUE

I may have to quit getting the GTG organized, etc. and start getting my saws running. :msp_mad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey guys, been a long weekend. My wifes aunt passed away & we had to go to the funeral up in Sedalia, MO. we went up Fri afternoon fer the veiwing. On our way home yesterday we drove over to Warrensburg where I lived till I was 13. I hadn't been there since we moved away. Took my wife & kids on a tour of my old stompin grounds. The old "hood" din't seem as big as it used too. 

Got in late last night & almost forgot about the build off. What can I say, it is what it is. Jerry, I think I know where another carb is fer that saw to see if'n I can't git it figured out. I've had several PM's sayin the saw wasn't that bad just luck of the draw. No biggie, I just hope Jerry likes it when he gits his hands on it. 

Thanks fer all yer support from my Homies, You guys in this thread are the best. Can't wait till the gtg.


----------



## RiverRat2

*date???*

when is it????


Uhhh again???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RiverRat2 said:


> when is it????
> 
> 
> Uhhh again???


 
Oct 21st-23rd. You need to show up!!!!! be nice to have a few drimks with ya again.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ill bring that carb over to you this week when my gaskets get there :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We will always have your back Stump. Brad said in another thread the saw was much faster after he retuned it. We will all be happy to run the life out of it at the GTG.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Work Saw Collector said:


> We will always have your back Stump. Brad said in another thread the saw was much faster after he retuned it. We will all be happy to run the life out of it at the GTG.


 
thats alot of back:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

plumbcrazyjr said:


> thats alot of back:msp_ohmy:


 
if you can see it for all the hair...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

i aint that much smaller :msp_tongue: there aint any doubt stumpy builds a great saw and that takes alot for a husky but he does it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'll just leave that one alone . No I won't It just proves there ain't no helping a certain brand :biggrin::tongue2:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll just leave that one alone . No I won't It just proves there ain't no helping a certain brand :biggrin::tongue2:


 
And in English?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ill bring that carb over to you this week when my gaskets get there :msp_thumbup:


 
Sweet!!!!!


Work Saw Collector said:


> We will always have your back Stump. Brad said in another thread the saw was much faster after he retuned it. We will all be happy to run the life out of it at the GTG.


Thanks:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

Does WSC or anyone have a good stopwatch? Should we attempt to organize an official race sequence?

What categories?


----------



## Freehand

CC's by tens, and of course amps by fives


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Does WSC or anyone have a good stopwatch? Should we attempt to organize an official race sequence?
> 
> What categories?


 
Yep its already in the tool box.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> CC's by tens, and of course amps by fives


 
Is that starting at 90?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> CC's by tens, and of course amps by fives


 
Under 45, 
under 55, 
under 65,
under 75 
all in




???????


----------



## Freehand

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

can we have one in decibels?


----------



## Freehand

I got one o' deez. Thirteen amp worm gear.:jester:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I got one o' deez. Thirteen amp worm gear.:jester:


 
We used to have one of those big brown beam cutters, with a circular blade. Was it 15 inch?


----------



## RVALUE

Number 37 said:


> can we have one in decibels?


 
Is there a scale for most vibration? My poulan would be a contender.


----------



## RVALUE

I built a nice bench to work on saws, per freehand's needs. Wants. About 15 feet long, x 30 inches.


----------



## RVALUE

OK, maybe it's not nice. But it is functional.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Under 45,
> under 55,
> under 65,
> under 75
> all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????



The under 75 leaves out the 460s and it cant run with 660s

How about 
50
60 The 361 is 59 but should run in the 60cc class.
70 
80
90
all in


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> The under 75 leaves out the 460s and it cant run with 660s
> 
> How about
> 50
> 60 The 361 is 59 but should run in the 60cc class.
> 70
> 80
> 90
> all in


 
I actually studied this before Freehands GTG, and I thought it was fairer to break at the "5's" versus tens.


ie 55, 85 etc.

There are some major steps in some of those ranges. Should 35's run with 49's?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jason now has two or three in the 80cc class and I don't have anything in that class. I'll go shopping before next year Jason.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jason now has two or three in the 80cc class and I don't have anything in that class. I'll go shopping before next year Jason.


 
79 or 81? There would be a break between.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Either way is fine with me. I should have a modded saw fer every class except fer the under 40cc.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I actually studied this before Freehands GTG, and I thought it was fairer to break at the "5's" versus tens.
> 
> 
> ie 55, 85 etc.
> 
> There are some major steps in some of those ranges. Should 35's run with 49's?


 
It is tough dividing the saws, some are just off. A 59cc shouldn't be with 50cc saws, and other examples.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> 79 or 81? There would be a break between.


 
I think the closest to him I can get is 92cc, and thats to far off.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is tough dividing the saws, some are just off. A 59cc shouldn't be with 50cc saws, and other examples.


 
?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> ?


 
I'm just saying there isn't a perfect way to split, we will race 10 or on the 5s and have a good time.

Splitting on fives won't let Don's 346 race my 361 so I'm good.


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> Under 45,
> under 55,
> under 65,
> under 75
> all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???????


 
So what is wrong with this set up? It lets the itty bitty saws have a category (teachers oo9)
and breaks some at the top. (372)

Do we need a break at 90 ish, if so where?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> So what is wrong with this set up? It lets the itty bitty saws have a category (teachers oo9)
> and breaks some at the top. (372)
> 
> Do we need a break at 90 ish, if so where?


 
Thats not bad, 95 and under and 96 and up run what you brung class. That would be the P62 P100 Big homelites 3120 2100 and so on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Don we are still going to run the 346 to the 361. It is all stock but I'll run any saw against any saw.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats not bad, 95 and under and 96 and up run what you brung class. That would be the P62 P100 Big homelites 3120 2100 and so on.


 
Do I have a second opinion?

Set the categories as:

Official Categories:

<45
<55
<65
<75
<95
all in

As noted by Acres Site, and closest match.


----------



## RVALUE

If we gave $ 100 to the official scorekeeper, and $ 100 each category, that would be $ 700.

:yikes:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don we are still going to run the 346 to the 361. It is all stock but I'll run any saw against any saw.


 
Steven, yes we will, we can make our own rules...:msp_mellow:

You want to run against, the old one 45cc, or the new one 50cc? 

The old one is no longer stock and it really likes to race larger saws!


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Do I have a second opinion?
> 
> Set the categories as:
> 
> Official Categories:
> 
> <45
> <55
> <65
> <75
> <95
> all in
> 
> As noted by Acres Site, and closest match.


How bout.

40...+/- 5cc
50...+/- 5cc
60...+/- 5cc
70...+/- 5cc
80...+/- 5cc
90...+/- 5cc


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> How bout.
> 
> 40...+/- 5cc
> 50...+/- 5cc
> 60...+/- 5cc
> 70...+/- 5cc
> 80...+/- 5cc
> 90...+/- 5cc


 
That is almost exactly what I proposed, except in the 85 - 90 range.

Give me an example where my proposal is unfair in a certain category? 

My limited knowlege is that after the 372 class, there are fewer categories so that two upper categories should cover and be fairish. 288 to 395 are in the ballpark and should be together.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Steven, yes we will, we can make our own rules...:msp_mellow:
> 
> You want to run against, the old one 45cc, or the new one 50cc?
> 
> The old one is no longer stock and it really likes to race larger saws!


 
Lets run both I got two 361 one for each of ya. :msp_sneaky: Warning after running the smouth 361 you will want one. 

That and racing brings interest to the thread and GTG.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Lets run both I got two 361 one for each of ya. :msp_sneaky: Warning after running the smouth 361 you will want one.
> 
> That and racing brings interest to the thread and GTG.


 
I'm all in man! *Racin is were it's at!* 

I've been wanting to run a 361, but nobody brings em to the gtgs I've been to. :msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

Of course if you put up the prize money, you can pick the categories!


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> *That is almost exactly what I proposed*, except in the 85 - 90 range.
> 
> Give me an example where my proposal is unfair in a certain category?
> 
> My limited knowlege is that after the 372 class, there are fewer categories so that two upper categories should cover and be fairish. 288 to 395 are in the ballpark and should be together.


 
I know. Either will work fine...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I say two categories: 

Stumpbroke 372's and everything else... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Prize money would only help pay for Stumpy's trip.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Number 37 said:


> I say two categories:
> 
> Stumpbroke 372's and everything else... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
In my opinion, the 372 class is the most competitive. A lot of contenders there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> In my opinion, the 372 class is the most competitive. A lot of contenders there.


 
True, but my favorite is over 90cc.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> The under 75 leaves out the 460s and it cant run with 660s
> 
> How about
> 50
> 60 The 361 is 59 but should run in the 60cc class.
> 70
> 80
> 90
> all in


 


RVALUE said:


> Do I have a second opinion?
> 
> Set the categories as:
> 
> Official Categories:
> 
> <45
> <55
> <65
> <75
> <95
> all in
> 
> As noted by Acres Site, and closest match.


 
Seems you need to add <85 to catch the 460's and 7900's.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Seems you need to add <85 to catch the 460's and 7900's.


 
You think a 460 will walk away from a 372? 

Remember in regards to "percentages" they are closer than a 45 to 54. I think a 372 will run with a 460.


<45
<55
<65
<80
<95
all in


----------



## RVALUE

What is the cc's of a 460?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

all these numbers are making my head hurt i just want someone to tell me what line to stand in and when to start cutting and im good


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> *You think a 460 will walk away from a 372? *
> 
> Remember in regards to "percentages" they are closer than a 45 to 54. I think a 372 will run with a 460.
> 
> 
> <45
> <55
> <65
> *<75
> <85*
> <95
> all in


 
Absolutely not. I was just addressing the concern in a previous post that 460's and 660's were going to end up in the same class. Since it would only add one class, may I suggest the changes made above.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

RVALUE said:


> What is the cc's of a 460?



76.5


----------



## Freehand

This really reflects the most even pairings although would make for a busy agenda.


<35

<45

<55

<60

<65

<70

<75

<80

<90 

<100

Seems like 10cc's is a disparaging gap in classes from 55-90cc's.So much difference between 70+79cc's.


----------



## wendell

Well, now we are just getting silly.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy sorry to hear about the loss of a family member.


And as far as the races who ever beats my homelite xl has to take it home. 


(NO sand baging allowed)


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

so can i bring junk saws to give away as "prizes"


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Well, now we are just getting silly.


 
No matter where you set the bar, you will alienate certain models…...


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> so can i bring junk saws to give away as "prizes"



I didn't think you had any Husky's


----------



## RVALUE

By making the following adjustment, it seperates the 460 and 660, and doesn't get plumb rediculous.

Official Categories:

<45
<55
<65
<80
<95
all in



10 cc's on a 40 cc saw is a lot. 

10 cc's on a 80 cc saw is half a lot.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> I didn't think you had any Husky's


no thats funny i dont care what color your saw is but to answer your ? no i dont i sold them all to stumpy


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> By making the following adjustment, it seperates the 460 and 660, and doesn't get plumb rediculous.
> 
> Official Categories:
> 
> <45
> <55
> <65
> <80
> <95
> all in
> 
> 
> 
> 10 cc's on a 40 cc saw is a lot.
> 
> 10 cc's on a 80 cc saw is half a lot.


 
It's your party and whatever you decide will be fine. I was just hoping not to have my 2171 and 7901 in the same class.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> 10 cc's on a 80 cc saw is half a lot.



we need to get that down to atleast ( 1/4 a lot)


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> we need to get that down to atleast ( 1/4 a lot)


 
10 cc's on a 120 cc saw is a third lot.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> It's your party and whatever you decide will be fine. I was just hoping not to have my 2171 and 7901 in the same class.


 
What are those, montgomery wards?


----------



## RVALUE

On a serious note, I have the Friday menu set up such that late arrivers can have a reasonable meal.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Well, now we are just getting silly.


 
We're all about silly...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> We're all about silly...


 
except stumpy... he's always so serious


----------



## RVALUE

In my opinion, it is not my party, I am merely the chief servant.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> On a serious note, I have the Friday menu set up such that late arrivers can have a reasonable meal.


 Is there electric hookups for campers


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Is there electric hookups for campers


 
Massive


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Massive


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Number 37 said:


> can we have one in decibels?


 
Sounds good I will definatly bring my ROOT chainsaw.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


>


 
However I don't have RV receptacles. 50 a "peace sign" 250 vac


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> What are those, montgomery wards?


 
As far as you are concerned, yes. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I don't care how we do the classes. It's just gonna be allot of fun. If sumbody wants to put a 70cc saw in the 90cc saw class then let em or a 40cc in the 50cc. I just hope we can git em all raced in one day!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is there going to be a cross cut saw class?? Wouldn't need a stop watch just a sundial.:cool2::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> I don't care how we do the classes. It's just gonna be allot of fun. If sumbody wants to put a 70cc saw in the 90cc saw class then let em or a 40cc in the 50cc. I just hope we can git em all raced in one day!!!!


 
I think I have a saw that can be soundly beat for every class.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is there going to be a cross cut saw class?? Wouldn't need a stop watch just a sundial.:cool2::msp_thumbsup:


 
The David Bradley can run in that class as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Has anyone seen Les in here? Les are you still all in?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I don't care how we do the classes. It's just gonna be allot of fun. If sumbody wants to put a 70cc saw in the 90cc saw class then let em or a 40cc in the 50cc. I just hope we can git em all raced in one day!!!!



I'll start how ever many you want to run. 

My saws really ain't that fast, but the judges will give me more points for style grace and cool factor. Edit: and for making the most noise and not cutting much. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

The worst part about organized saw races is having someone time them all. This should be a paid position.

Do we start each race on the hour , or let chaos take its course.

That would be 45 at 12, 55 at 1, 65 at 2, etc. 

Harder than it seems to run.

The chaos method would be, well organized chaos.


Hope Rod is comming.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> The worst part about organized saw races is having someone time them all. This should be a paid position.
> 
> Do we start each race on the hour , or let chaos take its course.
> 
> That would be 45 at 12, 55 at 1, 65 at 2, etc.
> 
> Harder than it seems to run.
> 
> The chaos method would be, well organized chaos.
> 
> 
> Hope Rod is comming.


 
I can run the stop watch :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I can run the stop watch :msp_thumbsup:


 
Great Job!

Can you run a keyboard? lol


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll start how ever many you want to run.
> 
> My saws really ain't that fast, but the judges will give me more points for style grace and cool factor. Edit: and for making the most noise and not cutting much. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You will be hard pressed to beat out Weekendlumberjack's crew in the noise department


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Great Job!
> 
> Can you run a keyboard? lol



Almost


----------



## RVALUE

That signature is pretty dang funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> That signature is pretty dang funny.


 
I was thinking the same thing.

Yep Rod will be there and his boy.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> Yep Rod will be there and his boy.


 
Maybe Row can ride with Wayne.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Maybe Row can ride with Wayne.


 
So you cought it before I could edit it. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We are bringing the GTG Van and his GMC Jimmy blazer looking thing, going to take some creative packing. I'm praying we don't have to pull that little trailer from the first GTG. Not that there is anything wrong with it just don't want to pull it if we don't have to. If you see a van with stuff tied to the top and sides and back doors Thats me. :msp_wink:

Hay this is cool I just got an extra week to get saws ready and for packing, I had it wrote on my calendar as 15 and 16? :msp_confused: I don't know where I got that. I fixed the calendar now I feel like I can have the saws ready to win. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

we gotta have a show and shine class... I don't actually CUT with my saws and get them all dirty... do ya'll ????!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Number 37 said:


> we gotta have a show and shine class... I don't actually CUT with my saws and get them all dirty... do ya'll ????!!!!


 
Naaaaaa....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

How bout an ugliest saw contest
got a couple a entries


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Younger said:


> How bout an ugliest saw contest
> got a couple a entries


 
Me too.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I'm fixing to take a friend out on another friend's ranch to go cut and load about 2.5 Cords of Hedge/Locust/Oak to top him off for the season. The trees have been down 2-3 year cut in 10' lengths. The best part is he's getting in the older side of things, so I'll get to play w/his 2100CD. NOW if I can just convince hime to either give or bequeath it to me at least whenever the time comes as none of his kids have ever seen fit to help him w/these things...:bang: Side note, I finally got my 55 Husky going after a carb rebuild, ran it twice briefly to ensure the mixture was right and went to run it the other day in the Pine that I removed. On the first pull, when the compression hit, the rope flew,.....:frown::bang: This saw is about to piss me off.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> we gotta have a show and shine class... I don't actually CUT with my saws and get them all dirty... do ya'll ????!!!!


 
No I don't! Cutting wood is hard on chains.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

J.W Younger said:


> How bout an ugliest saw contest
> got a couple a entries


 
if we do that, then we've got to have a ugly saw operator class too.... Now THAT would take a long time judging with this group :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a good start on next year's wood crop Saturday... I'm thinking Levi needs to name his saw Excalibur...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Got a good start on next year's wood crop Saturday... I'm thinking Levi needs to name his saw Excalibur...


 Lookin good, man!

I've had too much crap goin on here to cut any and gotta go out of town tomorrow for a week. I'm gettin behind on wood cuttin already, but I'll catch up soon, hopfully. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Lookin good, man!
> 
> I've had too much crap goin on here to cut any and gotta go out of town tomorrow for a week. I'm gettin behind on wood cuttin already, but I'll catch up soon, hopfully. :msp_mellow:


 
I need to find me another Deere saw to go with Levi's... I'm thinkin' maybe a CS 52 or 62... That Homelite in the saw tree is gonna give up it's spot to a work horse... I'm tired of looking at it's worthless ass...
:amazed:


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I'm fixing to take a friend out on another friend's ranch to go cut and load about 2.5 Cords of Hedge/Locust/Oak to top him off for the season. The trees have been down 2-3 year cut in 10' lengths. The best part is he's getting in the older side of things, so I'll get to play w/his 2100CD. NOW if I can just convince hime to either give or bequeath it to me at least whenever the time comes as none of his kids have ever seen fit to help him w/these things...:bang: Side note, I finally got my 55 Husky going after a carb rebuild, ran it twice briefly to ensure the mixture was right and went to run it the other day in the Pine that I removed. On the first pull, when the compression hit, the rope flew,.....:frown::bang: This saw is about to piss me off.


 
Did the same thing this morning with the 1-62. Excited about firing it up after the carb rebuild and ended up with the rope in my hand on the third pull:-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey dan, please pm me directions to the gtg. thanks, jerry


----------



## Hank Chinaski

anyone coming to the gtg interested in purchasing a monster truck project?  

Only two and a half hours or so South of the gtg...


----------



## sawnami

Number 37 said:


> anyone coming to the gtg interested in purchasing a monster truck project?
> 
> Only two and a half hours or so South of the gtg...


 
Musta had a cold snap down there from the looks of the white stuff on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sawnami said:


> Musta had a cold snap down there from the looks of the white stuff on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
my mad mental skillz are so powerful I turned back time to be able to show and artsy contrast just for ya'll... :jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I ordered the EDT8 Tach today, hope its here before the GTG.


----------



## atvguns

blsnelling said:


>




The GTG sign is in TN any plans on getting it back


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I picked up a 041 super today for a prize for one of the races or whatever


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> The GTG sign is in TN any plans on getting it back


 
I told Stump it can bounce around in TN maybe up north to some GTGs. On that, it's not my Sign it was given to all of AS by the maker. 

Edit: I wanted to give the maker credit but can't remember his name, something like "wekndlumberjackchef"?
Anyone know?


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I told Stump it can bounce around in TN maybe up north to some GTGs. On that, it's not my Sign it was given to all of AS by the maker.


 
Sounds Good


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I picked up a 041 super today for a prize for one of the races or whatever



i think a carb kit and a bath and she will be good to go sorry about the dark pics 

<a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/?action=view&amp;current=002-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/002-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/?action=view&amp;current=003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/?action=view&amp;current=001-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/001-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Sounds Good


 
Cool me and Stump were a little worried what other members would think.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I picked up a 041 super today for a prize for one of the races or whatever


 
The Super is a cool old saw.  Another door prize saw.  Rep when I can.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i think a carb kit and a bath and she will be good to go sorry about the dark pics
> 
> <a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/?action=view&amp;current=002-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/002-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/?action=view&amp;current=003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/?action=view&amp;current=001-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/plumbcrazyjr/001-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


 
Cool pics, so whats up with the 064 in your signature?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

i blew it up and sold the biggest pieces i guess i need to update my signature


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i blew it up and sold the biggest pieces i guess i need to update my signature


 
Cool just checking.


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey dan, please pm me directions to the gtg. thanks, jerry


 
Would this be again?


----------



## RVALUE

Number 37 said:


> anyone coming to the gtg interested in purchasing a monster truck project?
> 
> Only two and a half hours or so South of the gtg...


 
Did stumpy teach you the lean the tires trick?


----------



## atvguns

Anyone going to make it to Doniphan this Saturday


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Anyone going to make it to Doniphan this Saturday


 
No but wished I could.


----------



## RVALUE

Did we get the open top burn barrels covered? Handled?


----------



## RVALUE

I thought I had a job in KC, KS. But they may have hired someone higher. 

Being too busy is no fun.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Did stumpy teach you the lean the tires trick?


 
nope @ 380lbs ea, once you get em up, you do what's needed to keep em up LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I told Stump it can bounce around in TN maybe up north to some GTGs. On that, it's not my Sign it was given to all of AS by the maker.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to give the maker credit but can't remember his name, something like "wekndlumberjackchef"?
> Anyone know?


 
lumberjackchef I think?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> You will be hard pressed to beat out Weekendlumberjack's crew in the noise department


 
O Ya!!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Did we get the open top burn barrels covered? Handled?



Someone mentioned bringing a short one but I don't know who. Is that going to be enough or do you need more? Any place to buy one down there we can use your saw to cut the top out it is use to making sparks anyway!!!


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow you wanted another Johndeere here ya go

older john deer chainsaw


----------



## ropensaddle

I set on a stand tonight and watched two nice bucks fighting for 50 minutes just out of range lol, it was cool 50 yards away. Try em again am


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow you wanted another Johndeere here ya go
> 
> older john deer chainsaw


 
Great deal for somebody.


----------



## RiverRat2

stumpyshusky said:


> Oct 21st-23rd. You need to show up!!!!! be nice to have a few drimks with ya again.




Yeah If I can get done falling the last of that Pine for my nephew I may come up for tha day any way,,, we will see,,,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't think I have said it in a while, I'm getting excited about this GTG. I started making a pile in the shop of stuff to take. I'll get a pic after I have made the piles for each vehicle going.

Dan I don't have a metal barrel, dad took mine with him his last visit. As stated before any chance of finding one there in town? I'd be happy to go after one once I unload.


----------



## RVALUE

We have a lot of eyes out there, surely one of us can come up with two barrels.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow you wanted another Johndeere here ya go
> 
> older john deer chainsaw


 
Saw that one yesterday... Wrong color... But unique!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Would this be again?


 
nope, first time


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow you wanted another Johndeere here ya go
> 
> older john deer chainsaw


 
if any of yall are close to rogersville and had the time and wouldn't mind i would be interested if its got spark and in decent shape


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> if any of yall are close to rogersville and had the time and wouldn't mind i would be interested if its got spark and in decent shape


 
Done... Waiting on reply...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Done... Waiting on reply...


 
cool, thanks matt


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> cool, thanks matt


 
I can check everything, but "decent" is a matter of prospective...
If it ain't busted up, I'll consider it decent... OK?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

*Hey Matt, Clean out yer inbox please!!!*:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hope Wigglesworth don't fire me for this but, Hooray 044/MS440. :msp_w00t: The wife just called and she picked up me a saw, pics after she gets home this evening.


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> *Hey Matt, Clean out yer inbox please!!!*:bang:


 
Dun did it... You can proceed now...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> cool, thanks matt


 
Bwahahaha!!! I got an extra passenger for the ride home tonight...:canny:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the MS440 it had two issues when I got it this evening, I already fixed one of them with the big starter handle. :hmm3grin2orange: The other issue is the Half Wrap is a little bent, but I think I have a full wrap coming for it. It runs great 165# on the compression tester. The ole lady found it at a pawn shop. Here I was about to trade her for a younger model, now I'll just keep her. :biggrin:




GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr




GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr




GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jason here is the updated saw pics you wanted just the runners, except the Mall its going to Stumpy




GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr




GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats looks like a stihl.:jester:


----------



## RVALUE

I might as well not show up, and save myself the embarrassment. I am getting tired of being dead last.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice looking saw did you get it right.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It is now my most expensive used saw $330.00, not counting the two new MS361s and the modded 066.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is now my most expensive used saw $330.00, not counting the two new MS361s and the modded 066.


 
Beat me again!

I've paid $ 700.


----------



## RVALUE

I actually had a stihl shop ask me if I was in the market for more old saws, after seeing the screwing I got on that thrown away 757.........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Beat me again!
> 
> I've paid $ 700.


 
Not really, I gave a little more than that for the modded 066. Not bragging it has taken almost a year to pay that saw off. I just had to have one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is a costly hobby/investment, I don't play the stock market I play saws. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

I'm hoping to get a saw for my next birthday. From my best friend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'm hoping to get a saw for my next birthday. From my best friend.


 
What ya looking for?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> What ya looking for?


 
Dunno, some of mine qualify as two mans, they wear two people out trying to start them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Dunno, some of mine qualify as two mans, they wear two people out trying to start them.


 
I tried to rep and couldn't, thats funny in a way and not in another way. Back in the day when we had one saw and it wouldn't run me and Rod would be wore out pulling on that saw. I swore never again would I be caught without a running saw, man did I over due that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You all bring all the saws you can haul, I'm thinking we can go way over 100 this time.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jason here is the updated saw pics you wanted just the runners, except the Mall its going to Stumpy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr


 
Wow! That looks amazing. I KNOW that I don't NEED any more saws,... BUT I would like an 011AV, 041, 084, 090, Dolmar 7900, 357xp, 372xp, 395xp and 2100c.d.(XP) in addition to the saws that I currently have. I could settle for less, and am happy with what I have, but man that picture looks like a lot of fun!!! I wold like to try/compare a MS361/2 and a 357xp someday though...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Wow! That looks amazing. I KNOW that I don't NEED any more saws,... BUT I would like an 011AV, 041, 084, 090, Dolmar 7900, 357xp, 372xp, 395xp and 2100c.d.(XP) in addition to the saws that I currently have. I could settle for less, and am happy with what I have, but man that picture looks like a lot of fun!!! I wold like to try/compare a MS361/2 and a 357xp someday though...


 
I have never ran a 357, but I'm sure someone will have one and we'll do some comparing with the 361s.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have never ran a 357, but I'm sure someone will have one and we'll do some comparing with the 361s.


 
Sunfish has one. Nice saws


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You all bring all the saws you can haul, I'm thinking we can go way over 100 this time.


 
Easy man... Easy... By the way, that 357 is just a tweener... You wouldn't want one... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jason here is the updated saw pics you wanted just the runners, except the Mall its going to Stumpy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG packing by supercabs78, on Flickr



NICE group of saws Stephen! Looks like the GTG van is going to be full.:chainsawguy:


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> Done... Waiting on reply...


 its 16 miles for me let me know, i could pass off to stumpy next week


----------



## RVALUE

It looks like in order for Superwayne to show up with 50 saws, he'll have to give half of them away.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Make no mistake about it, there is a bunch of members in this thread with a bunch of nice saws. I can't wait to get them in that huge pile and get some pics.  I hope it don't rain like my GTG so we can get them outside and get some good pics.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Make no mistake about it, there is a bunch of members in this thread with a bunch of nice saws. I can't wait to get them in that huge pile and get some pics.  I hope it don't rain like my GTG so we can get them outside and get some good pics.


 
rain never slowed down my saws too much, although I've never tried cutting under water 

I've only got 6-7 saws and some of them run and the others I was hoping on selling to a "collector" while I was there lol...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> rain never slowed down my saws too much, although I've never tried cutting under water
> 
> I've only got 6-7 saws and some of them run and the others I was hoping on selling to a "collector" while I was there lol...


 
Trying to fix all these junkers is killing me, I'll be broke by the time the GTG gets here.  But I'll look at any saw, I can't help it. :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I like your signature, "The best 50cc saw is a 70cc saw" but will add the best 70cc saw is a 90+cc saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So John are you going to be able to make this GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok here is a game I have been giving some thought, so not only the fastest saw wins. Pick a long small log 18" or smaller, timed cuts $1.00 a cut. You can enter three saws, run what you brung any powerhead and chain and any size bar. The fastest time gets bragging rights. The pot goes to the most average saws cut time. Take all the times add them together devide by the number of saws ran, saw closest to that time wins. Be aware if Lurch2 wants to bring the average time down he can run the Wright, That and my David Bradley will off set all the fast saws. :hmm3grin2orange: What do you guys think? Someone besides me will have to do all that math. It will be the first time in life you could be rewarded for being average. :hmm3grin2orange: Not trying to offend anyone just trying to make a fun game.

My money is on Stump's boy and the 170 to take the pot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is a game I have been giving some thought, so not only the fastest saw wins. Pick a long small log 18" or smaller, timed cuts $1.00 a cut. You can enter three saws, run what you brung any powerhead and chain and any size bar. The fastest time gets bragging rights. The pot goes to the most average saws cut time. Take all the times add them together devide by the number of saws ran, saw closest to that time wins. Be aware if Lurch2 wants to bring the average time down he can run the Wright, That and my David Bradley will off set all the fast saws. :hmm3grin2orange: What do you guys think? Someone besides me will have to do all that math. It will be the first time in life you could be rewarded for being average. :hmm3grin2orange: Not trying to offend anyone just trying to make a fun game.
> 
> My money is on Stump's boy and the 170 to take the pot.


 
I forgot some of the rules, no sand bagging you got to run it wide open. no complaining about the wood (like my wife) :hmm3grin2orange: if the log gets bigger or smaller it could help or hurt you as it could anyone seeing its done on a average.

Anyone interested? thougts, changes?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like your signature, "The best 50cc saw is a 70cc saw" but will add the best 70cc saw is a 90+cc saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
lol, I went from 14"/35cc to 24"/70cc up to 36"/120cc... my "working saw" plan only has 3 saws (well, plus my pole saw)... what's a 90 for? 

each saw is (almost) half the size of the one above (yes, I'd own a 140 or 150cc if they were common lol)


that "average" game sounds cool as it'd give the non hotrod guys a chance to play/win, but it's not as exciting for the guys with the fast saws and doubt that many folks would want to run a hot saw knowing it wouldn't place. I still think it's a good idea and should be done tho.

Barrels: Rvalue, if no one can find some, I've got a couple brand new one's I've bought that we can use. I don't really want to turn them into burn barrels, but will if they're needed.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I can check everything, but "decent" is a matter of prospective...
> If it ain't busted up, I'll consider it decent... OK?


 
if it ain't busted up, has good spark, and looks like it could be a runner i'd consider it decent. thanks matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> lol, I went from 14"/35cc to 24"/70cc up to 36"/120cc... my "working saw" plan only has 3 saws (well, plus my pole saw)... what's a 90 for?
> 
> each saw is (almost) half the size of the one above (yes, I'd own a 140 or 150cc if they were common lol)
> 
> 
> that "average" game sounds cool as it'd give the non hotrod guys a chance to play/win, but it's not as exciting for the guys with the fast saws and doubt that many folks would want to run a hot saw knowing it wouldn't place. I still think it's a good idea and should be done tho.
> 
> Barrels: Rvalue, if no one can find some, I've got a couple brand new one's I've bought that we can use. I don't really want to turn them into burn barrels, but will if they're needed.


 
In that race first place gets bragging rights, be looking for my 066 square ground chain it will be one of the three I run.

Edit: I'm sure Rod will run the 660 with square ground as well. So there is at least two big and fast ones in the race. I'm not changing the bars it will be 36" bars in 18" wood.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is a game I have been giving some thought, so not only the fastest saw wins. Pick a long small log 18" or smaller, timed cuts $1.00 a cut. You can enter three saws, run what you brung any powerhead and chain and any size bar. The fastest time gets bragging rights. The pot goes to the most average saws cut time. Take all the times add them together devide by the number of saws ran, saw closest to that time wins. Be aware if Lurch2 wants to bring the average time down he can run the Wright, That and my David Bradley will off set all the fast saws. :hmm3grin2orange: What do you guys think? ...


 
i like it. i can run my 009, either my 251B or 251S, and my 264. All average saws should be right at average. thanks for the money guys. hehe


----------



## Steve NW WI

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is a game I have been giving some thought, so not only the fastest saw wins. Pick a long small log 18" or smaller, timed cuts $1.00 a cut. You can enter three saws, run what you brung any powerhead and chain and any size bar. The fastest time gets bragging rights. The pot goes to the most average saws cut time. Take all the times add them together devide by the number of saws ran, saw closest to that time wins. Be aware if Lurch2 wants to bring the average time down he can run the Wright, That and my David Bradley will off set all the fast saws. :hmm3grin2orange: What do you guys think? Someone besides me will have to do all that math. It will be the first time in life you could be rewarded for being average. :hmm3grin2orange: Not trying to offend anyone just trying to make a fun game.
> 
> My money is on Stump's boy and the 170 to take the pot.


 
Here's a variation I came up with when I read this:

3 saws, engine off on the ground. Make one cut with each, time is the total time from first saw picked up until the 3rd cookie drops. At least one saw is required to be a "classic"- could be a certain year cutoff, or just go with non-chainbrake models as close enough. Gonna throw this idea out to the IA gtg as well, since there's a decent chance I'll make that one, sorry Arkies, it looks fun, but I only have so much time off to go around :cry


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve NW WI said:


> Here's a variation I came up with when I read this:
> 
> 3 saws, engine off on the ground. Make one cut with each, time is the total time from first saw picked up until the 3rd cookie drops. At least one saw is required to be a "classic"- could be a certain year cutoff, or just go with non-chainbrake models as close enough. Gonna throw this idea out to the IA gtg as well, since there's a decent chance I'll make that one, sorry Arkies, it looks fun, but I only have so much time off to go around :cry


 
I like the have to start it idea. Anyone else?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Steve NW WI said:


> Here's a variation I came up with when I read this:
> 
> 3 saws, engine off on the ground. Make one cut with each, time is the total time from first saw picked up until the 3rd cookie drops. At least one saw is required to be a "classic"- could be a certain year cutoff, or just go with non-chainbrake models as close enough. Gonna throw this idea out to the IA gtg as well, since there's a decent chance I'll make that one, sorry Arkies, it looks fun, but I only have so much time off to go around :cry


 

= I"m scared of those Southern saws... they run HOT!!!




we'd love to have some Northern AS Brothers here and I"m sure all are welcome*







*besides it'll take some of the interpretation problems off Wendell ... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Wut chew talkin' 'bout. Mah momma learnt me how to spoke rait.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So a person with three fast saws could beat a person with the fastest saw if it didn't start first pull. :hmm3grin2orange: Now I thinking Rod with the 660/066/460, Me and the 036/361/361 :hmm3grin2orange: Let me give it some thought.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So a person with three fast saws could beat a person with the fastest saw if it didn't start first pull. :hmm3grin2orange: Now I thinking Rod with the 660/066/460, Me and the 036/361/361 :hmm3grin2orange: Let me give it some thought.


 
opcorn: the starting part sounds interesting. course i'd wanna warm my saws up first.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> opcorn: the starting part sounds interesting. course i'd wanna warm my saws up first.


 
Yep all three hot before you get up to the log. Members not cutting at the time could help with that.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here is a game I have been giving some thought, so not only the fastest saw wins. Pick a long small log 18" or smaller, timed cuts $1.00 a cut. You can enter three saws, run what you brung any powerhead and chain and any size bar. The fastest time gets bragging rights. The pot goes to the most average saws cut time. Take all the times add them together devide by the number of saws ran, saw closest to that time wins. Be aware if Lurch2 wants to bring the average time down he can run the Wright, That and my David Bradley will off set all the fast saws. :hmm3grin2orange: What do you guys think? Someone besides me will have to do all that math. It will be the first time in life you could be rewarded for being average. :hmm3grin2orange: Not trying to offend anyone just trying to make a fun game.


 
Better yet, we could bring the trophies and participation ribbons our kids got for playing 6 year old soccer and we could hand them out to everyone so nobody goes home without an award.




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> So a person with three fast saws could beat a person with the fastest saw if it didn't start first pull. :hmm3grin2orange: Now I thinking Rod with the 660/066/460, Me and the 036/361/361 :hmm3grin2orange: Let me give it some thought.


 
I think that would be fun but may I suggest that it would be safer (and sound cooler) to have all 3 saws running. Not that everyone doesn't know how to start a saw but in the heat of the moment of the race, I think it would be easy to not be as safe as you normally would be.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Better yet, we could bring the trophies and participation ribbons our kids got for playing 6 year old soccer and we could hand them out to everyone so nobody goes home without an award.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yea but I always try to get some of Jason's folding money away from him at these GTGs. I have never been successfully. :biggrin:


----------



## wendell




----------



## Hank Chinaski

Freehand said:


> Wut chew talkin' 'bout. Mah momma learnt me how to spoke rait.


 
I know WE talk right... I was talkin' bout tryin' to understand Wendell....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahaha!!! I got an extra passenger for the ride home tonight...:canny:


 
i musta went back to this quote 4 times today. gotta ask. is this something i'd be interested in?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i musta went back to this quote 4 times today. gotta ask. is this something i'd be interested in?


 
Sorry jerry, been busy today... And yes... I picked it up... But I get to play with it till gtg...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry jerry, been busy today... And yes... I picked it up... But I get to play with it till gtg...:msp_biggrin:


 

that's what you tell all the girls...


----------



## RVALUE

A competition with a non obvious winner. Hmmmmm. The three entrees would allow you to stack a slow time. 

It could be that you don't run your own saw, that would disallow sandbagging.


It could even be totally arbitrary lottery as to which man got which saw, therefore it would be fairer.

Just thinking. 

:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> A competition with a non obvious winner. Hmmmmm. The three entrees would allow you to stack a slow time.
> 
> It could be that you don't run your own saw, that would disallow sandbagging.
> 
> 
> It could even be totally arbitrary lottery as to which man got which saw, therefore it would be fairer.
> 
> Just thinking.
> 
> :monkey:



I like that. Make a row of saws that you don't mind someone else running (that would be all of mine) then just pick up three not belonging to you and hope you do well.


----------



## wendell

I hope one of you have a math degree if you are going to pull this off.


----------



## ropensaddle

Freehand said:


> Wut chew talkin' 'bout. Mah momma learnt me how to spoke rait.


 
Yup wished sheed taht ye how to brush that toof


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Good morning all.

I got 93 drivers of 404 RSLF yesterday, to bad the saw needs 94. :bang: I ordered it in not sure whos fault that was, going to see if the dealer has the presets and one driver. None of the local dealers keep 404 in stock.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry jerry, been busy today... And yes... I picked it up... But I get to play with it till gtg...:msp_biggrin:


 
outstanding. you da man matt. what chu tink bout it? can't wait to play with it meself. just like christmas when i was a kid.:biggrin::msp_drool: that's my new biggest saw; yeah, i know but baby steps for me. what size bar? chain any good?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> outstanding. you da man matt. what chu tink bout it? can't wait to play with it meself. just like christmas when i was a kid.:biggrin::msp_drool: that's my new biggest saw; yeah, i know but baby steps for me. what size bar? chain any good?


 
Spent all day loading wood yesterday... So haven't really gone over it yet... Paint is good though, and has a ton of compression... Will get specs and try to make it a runner today... Chain sucks, but I will give it the grinder treatment, then file...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Spent all day loading wood yesterday... So haven't really gone over it yet... Paint is good though, and has a ton of compression... Will get specs and try to make it a runner today... Chain sucks, but I will give it the grinder treatment, then file...


 
way above and beyond


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> way above and beyond


 
What? You think I can just stare at a 70cc Deere that don't run??? That would just be wrong...
:amazed:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

did some searching for specs - the JD 70V is a rebadge Echo CS702VL. pm'd you the owner's manual (has some good tuneup info) and the IPL (just for jollies). still way above and beyond

Edit: wouldn't let me attach the files so i sent them to your personal account.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

so, does anyone have access to a couple burn barrels or am I going to have to donate my shiny clean ones?


----------



## sawnami

Number 37 said:


> so, does anyone have access to a couple burn barrels or am I going to have to donate my shiny clean ones?


 
Stop looking for burn barrels. One of my guys found a couple behind the shop. They're going to cut the tops out for me in the next few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> so, does anyone have access to a couple burn barrels or am I going to have to donate my shiny clean ones?



What, you want us to use used rusty ones for the GTG of the year? :biggrin: Just ####ting you it don't matter.



sawnami said:


> Stop looking for burn barrels. One of my guys found a couple behind the shop. They're going to cut the tops out for me in the next few days.


 
Cool man.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh Jerry??? It's done... I'll put some good pre-mix in it when I get to the house...
:big_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Oh Jerry??? It's done... I'll put some good pre-mix in it when I get to the house...
> :big_smile:


 
that's a nice looking saw. yeah i know, heavy (only 18.3#), but handsome. aaaiiiiieeeee!!! long time til the gtg


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's a nice looking saw. yeah i know, heavy (only 18.3#), but handsome. aaaiiiiieeeee!!! long time til the gtg


 
Yep its a long time till the GTG but, he will keep it company for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's a nice looking saw. yeah i know, heavy (only 18.3#), but handsome. aaaiiiiieeeee!!! long time til the gtg


 
It will be tuned to run 45:1... Can't have a saw in the stable that won't drink from the same trough... Just sayin... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's a nice looking saw. yeah i know, heavy (only 18.3#), but handsome. aaaiiiiieeeee!!! long time til the gtg


 
Makes me want to bring my 80 EV along. Too bad there won't be room.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Makes me want to bring my 80 EV along. Too bad there won't be room.


 
I was surprised at how straight this saw was once I got through all the perma crud... If Jerry was so inclined, he could take the parts to the powder coat man and have a real head turner... Really not bad right now!!! But alas... It's the wrong color for me... Still looking for a green one...
:sad4:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> It will be tuned to run 45:1... Can't have a saw in the stable that won't drink from the same trough... Just sayin... :msp_sneaky:


 
i totally agree. all mine drink from the same jug


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep its a long time till the GTG but, he will keep it company for you.


 
well, long's he's lettin my kid stay with him he needs to work his ash off. needs to earn his keep ya know


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> well, long's he's lettin my kid stay with him he needs to work his ash off. needs to earn his keep ya know


 
Being light and nimble as it is, I may do some limbing with it...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Dang, I'm plumb out of time.

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow in here tonight fellas... Bump!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Slow in here tonight fellas... Bump!!!


 
I'm tired tonight, not many members posting last couple weeks but lots of readers.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd post, but I have nothing to say. Then everyone else would know that I have nothing to say.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I'd post, but I have nothing to say. Then everyone else would know that I have nothing to say.


 
I only got one thing to say... The Deere lives, and it's a hard runner!!! We'll put it in wood tomorrow...


----------



## RVALUE

Has the boycott started? Did I miss the memo?

Or am I the subject of exclusionary behavior?


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Makes me want to bring my 80 EV along. Too bad there won't be room.


 
I thought you were sharing a room?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Has the boycott started? Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Or am I the subject of exclusionary behavior?


 
Thats what I was thinking, did I piss someone off not posting enough pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I thought you were sharing a room?


 
Speaking of room, Me and the wife will stay on site, I called the motel there and got a room for Rod and his boy.


----------



## RVALUE

I am off to set a 25 foot tower, (would make a great deer stand, but it is for the band), then pour a couple slabs. I suspect they will get hard.


And crack. 


I'm working a couple miles from a member here, and they never come see me. :sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Oh Jerry??? It's done... I'll put some good pre-mix in it when I get to the house...
> :big_smile:


 





Hay look colors match. I may have to find me one of those Deere saws.


----------



## atvguns

Just finished off a T bone. You just can't beat a breakfast like that :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not boycotting just busy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off today to see a man about a horse, actually five and a half of them.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I am off to set a 25 foot tower, (would make a great deer stand, but it is for the band), then pour a couple slabs. I suspect they will get hard.
> 
> 
> And crack.
> 
> 
> I'm working a couple miles from a member here, and they never come see me. :sad:


 
Only two kinda slabs on this earth. Ones with cracks and the ones that haven't cracked yet.

Who you workin' by anywho? Bet they're skeered you'll find them something to do


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Has the boycott started? Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Or am I the subject of exclusionary behavior?


 
I think everyone was tired last night dan...


----------



## Hedgerow

If Jerry were to go look under HedgerowMo on you tube, he would find one dandy running Deere 70V... Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> If Jerry were to go look under HedgerowMo on you tube, he would find one dandy running Deere 70V... Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:


 
dandy indeed. let's see it in some wood


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> dandy indeed. let's see it in some wood


 
I'll see what I can do this afternoon when I go cut...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I'll see what I can do this afternoon when I go cut...


 
that would be most excellent, dood


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kenneth your PMs are full send me one would ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Yonger same thing your PM is full.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve try again made some room.


----------



## RVALUE

Whose BM is full?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Whose BM is full?


 
I guess Stephen is just leavin' you out of things Mr. Dan.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

BM= Bullchit Meter.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Poured 30 yards of concrete in his neighbor hood today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Poured 30 yards of concrete in his neighbor hood today.


 
Man I didn't work that hard today, I try and catch up tomorrow. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I guess Stephen is just leavin' you out of things Mr. Dan.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You know how it is always a PM saw deal going, my aligator mouth overloading my jaybird ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

No one around this evening?


----------



## RVALUE

I saw freehand's shadow lurking


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I saw freehand's shadow lurking


 
Yew callin' me fat?

I gotta go check on a craigslist deal here in a minute.3cm granite at a dollar a foot……...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Yew callin' me fat?
> 
> I gotta go check on a craigslist deal here in a minute.3cm granite at a dollar a foot……...


 
I used to drive a Granite back when I worked at a Mack truck dealer. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## John Ellison

Hey guys whats Hapnen,, Haven't been able to make a GTG since the one at Jason's during the last ice age. We sure had a good time and talked about it long after. But, it looks like a sure thing for us this time and we plan to be there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> Hey guys whats Hapnen,, Haven't been able to make a GTG since the one at Jason's during the last ice age. We sure had a good time and talked about it long after. But, it looks like a sure thing for us this time and we plan to be there.


 
I will be happy to see you there and happy to see you posting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have learned alot sence that first GTG, John was talking about.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have learned alot sence that first GTG, John was talking about.


 
Most importantly, proper heating techniques. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

What ever happened to barney rubble?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What ever happened to barney rubble?


 
I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess everyone went to bed early. I got to go to Tulsa tomorrow, I'll be back in the evening. Night all.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok Jerry, check the you tube page for the 70v in action... It worked hard today... Couple of things to note though... Like every old saw I've run, it has loads of low end torque, but the oiler needs addressed.... It's flakey... But the saw runs great... Not near as hard on the fuel as I first thought...


----------



## atvguns

Ok where did everyone go tonight


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> Ok where did everyone go tonight


The nightime GTG.


----------



## BirdHunter

*Gtg*

Can someone PM me the location of the upcoming GTG? Don't know yet if I can make this one, location may help me decide.

Thanks,

BirdHunter


----------



## logging22

Havent posted in a few days. Busy. Loggers relay tonight at Timberfest. 23 teams. We came in 8th. Saw race tomorrow at 1. Gonna be a blast. Hope Matt makes it. Lots to do. Off to the shop.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Havent posted in a few days. Busy. Loggers relay tonight at Timberfest. 23 teams. We came in 8th. Saw race tomorrow at 1. Gonna be a blast. Hope Matt makes it. Lots to do. Off to the shop.


 
Good luck tomarrow. wish I could make it but gots too much goin on.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm off to deliver a bull dozer, and get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

BirdHunter said:


> Can someone PM me the location of the upcoming GTG? Don't know yet if I can make this one, location may help me decide.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BirdHunter


 
Send a PM to Rvalue.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Same back at ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys need to watch out for that 041G I'm going to put a loop of RSC on it. It will be the 60cc saw that can't be beat, in cool factor. :msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thought U are going to town today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will bet the chain never stops spinning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> thought U are going to town today.


 
Yea I got a 2 hour drive here in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm going to say it again, just in case anyone is still on the fence. This is shaping up to be the GTG of the year.  Fast Saws, good food, and friends how could it be any better.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going to say it again, just in case anyone is still on the fence. This is shaping up to be the GTG of the year.  Fast Saws, good food, and friends how could it be any better.


 
all that and you get the chance to come and meet me....  



and stumpy is a sideshow all unto his'self !!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> all that and you get the chance to come and meet me....
> 
> 
> 
> and stumpy is a sideshow all unto his'self !!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
So your just like me, a legend in your own mind. :biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> So your just like me, a legend in your own mind. :biggrin:


 
and my 5yo, he's not old enough to know any better yet


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going to say it again, just in case anyone is still on the fence. This is shaping up to be the GTG of the year.  Fast Saws, good food, and friends how could it be any better.


 
HEY! Don't forget slow and ugly saws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sawnami said:


> HEY! Don't forget slow and ugly saws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

and slow an ugly sawyers....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ok Jerry, check the you tube page for the 70v in action... It worked hard today... Couple of things to note though... Like every old saw I've run, it has loads of low end torque, but the oiler needs addressed.... It's flakey... But the saw runs great... Not near as hard on the fuel as I first thought...


 
I saw the video,... Those are 70 angry CC's!!! I also like the mini-skidder/pulling tractor! It's cute:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

Freehand said:


> Only two kinda slabs on this earth. Ones with cracks and the ones that haven't cracked yet.
> 
> Who you workin' by anywho? Bet they're skeered you'll find them something to do



You soon will be a "Tree Freak" - unless your costum title sawes you!


----------



## J.W Younger

so when do i get to be a tree freak? i'm freakie, just ask anyone that knows me an stuff...


----------



## komatsuvarna

Awfully quiet in here today .

Anyone gonna be camping or staying the night at the GTG?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going to say it again, just in case anyone is still on the fence. This is shaping up to be the GTG of the year.  Fast Saws, good food, and friends how could it be any better.


 
Once again, you left me out.


----------



## RVALUE

komatsuvarna said:


> Awfully quiet in here today .
> 
> Anyone gonna be camping or staying the night at the GTG?


 
There will be thirty plus people staying.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Ok.ar.mo.ks.tx. Gtg*

What Date has been set?? I ahve looked but have missed it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Job Corps Tree said:


> What Date has been set?? I ahve looked but have missed it.


 
21 22 23 this month.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Ok.ar.mo.ks.tx.gtg*

Thank you, I was hoping to make plans to come just could not find the dates, I may be meeting spmeone for Husky 42 inch bar. Have an Husky 298XP it would look good on I had to check with the Wife she said OK. For now I and 1 son may come


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Awfully quiet in here today .
> 
> Anyone gonna be camping or staying the night at the GTG?


 
Most of us I think... Was gonna get a hotel room, but the extended forecast is looking like perfect outdoor weather... You comin' Durand?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Most of us I think... Was gonna get a hotel room, but the extended forecast is looking like perfect outdoor weather... You comin' Durand?


 
Im sure hoping too. Me and the wife has thrown it around a little bit. Id like to drive over friday, and head back sunday morning. Not having to get a motel for 2 nights will help out *ALOT.*


----------



## komatsuvarna

Any other wife's coming??


----------



## John Ellison

My wife is coming along and we plan to camp. Its sure sounding like a good time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

komatsuvarna said:


> Any other wife's coming??


 
There will be several, mine included


----------



## komatsuvarna

Work Saw Collector said:


> There will be several, mine included


 
 Sweet.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got back in.. If you guys go to the you tube page HedgerowMo, you'll see just a blip of what we been doin all day... The stumpbroke 372 was the hit of the party... Everybody had to at least try it... :hmm3grin2orange: 
Gotta love a loud saw...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just got back in.. If you guys go to the you tube page HedgerowMo, you'll see just a blip of what we been doin all day... The stumpbroke 372 was the hit of the party... Everybody had to at least try it... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Gotta love a loud saw...


 
Looked like a good time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Looked like a good time.


 
That's how you make work fun... One of the church members hurt his back... The guys just decided to get some wood put up for him. To me, that's a little like ringing the dinner bell for a fat man... Lonnie got 3.5 full cords today... Hope he likes to burn Hackberry... Cause that whole pile was nuthin but...:hmm3grin2orange:
Countin the days till the 21st fellas!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That's how you make work fun... One of the church members hurt his back... The guys just decided to get some wood put up for him. To me, that's a little like ringing the dinner bell for a fat man... Lonnie got 3.5 full cords today... Hope he likes to burn Hackberry... Cause that whole pile was nuthin but...:hmm3grin2orange:
> Countin the days till the 21st fellas!!!


 
I burn a bunch of hackberry myself.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That's how you make work fun... One of the church members hurt his back... The guys just decided to get some wood put up for him. To me, that's a little like ringing the dinner bell for a fat man... Lonnie got 3.5 full cords today... Hope he likes to burn Hackberry... Cause that whole pile was nuthin but...:hmm3grin2orange:
> Countin the days till the 21st fellas!!!


 
It burns good the 1st year. I never had much luck keeping it to the 2nd or 3rd year. Maybe if it had been in a shed?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It burns good the 1st year. I never had much luck keeping it to the 2nd or 3rd year. Maybe if it had been in a shed?


 
Yep I keep mine in a shed might not last as long as some wood but I like it good enough.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It burns good the 1st year. I never had much luck keeping it to the 2nd or 3rd year. Maybe if it had been in a shed?


 
Yes... The stuff I got is 2 years old and is fantastic... The stuff we cut today has been in a push pile for just over a year, and wouldn't have been much good next year... It's an "inside" wood for sure...


----------



## RVALUE

I'd camp with you guys, but I have so many ailments. I'll just be a proud supporter.

You may need an extension cord to reach your 'special' spots. I'll run heavy electric to general areas.


----------



## RVALUE

I got the 'all done' call today from the cleaning crew. I hope it's true. I was too busy to go over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'd camp with you guys, but I have so many ailments. I'll just be a proud supporter.
> 
> You may need an extension cord to reach your 'special' spots. I'll run heavy electric to general areas.


 
Cool I already had a cord and drop light in the pile to load. I'm only afraid of the dark if Stump is anywhere around.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I'd camp with you guys, but I have so many ailments. I'll just be a proud supporter.
> 
> You may need an extension cord to reach your 'special' spots. I'll run heavy electric to general areas.


 
I'm just gonna need some three phase for my disco ball and electronic bull ride.:msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I'm just gonna need some three phase for my disco ball and electronic bull ride.:msp_mellow:


 
Woo hoo!!! We got us a mechanical bull!!! Awesome!!! You're the best Jason!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I'm just gonna need some three phase for my disco ball and electronic bull ride.:msp_mellow:


 
Just so you know, Disco was before my time.


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/A3b9gOtQoq4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

EVERYONE loves the beegees


----------



## Freehand

Sorry, I'm a woman's man,no time to talk.:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I feel like a new woman, does that count?


----------



## RVALUE

Did we complete the rules for the average saw?

Put your 3 saws up, run by anyone else, Borrow one if you're short, (not like stumpy) like if you only have one saw.

If the saw won't start, counts as a zero in the average.  or not, because they should run.

Some entry fee ($ 1 per saw?) 

Comments?

Or did you already figure it out?


----------



## RVALUE

Prize split between the sawyer and saw,


----------



## atvguns

3-Phase mechanical bull. I will make sure and bring my insurance card


----------



## RVALUE

I only have 2 phase. lol


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> I'm just gonna need some three phase for my disco ball and electronic bull ride.:msp_mellow:


 
I'll bring my Urban Cowboy album


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Did we complete the rules for the average saw?
> 
> Put your 3 saws up, run by anyone else, Borrow one if you're short, (not like stumpy) like if you only have one saw.
> 
> If the saw won't start, counts as a zero in the average.  or not, because they should run.
> 
> Some entry fee ($ 1 per saw?)
> 
> Comments?
> 
> Or did you already figure it out?


 


I'm all in for whatever... May run an 076 in it just for adventure sake...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I still need to install the new hvac in the main lodge.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> 3-Phase mechanical bull. I will make sure and bring my insurance card


 
And the 036... Don't forget the 036... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

For you weathermen, can I take the rain shed loafing area off the to do list?


----------



## atvguns

I haven't decided if I am going to drag the camper down there or just get a room in town. Stumpy keeps sending me PM's telling me about how much room his sleeping bag has what do you think all that is about?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> For you weathermen, can I take the rain shed loafing area off the to do list?


Yes


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I haven't decided if I am going to drag the camper down there or just get a room in town. Stumpy keeps sending me PM's telling me about how much room his sleeping bag has what do you think all that is about?


 
I for one have no knowlege of that category. I defer to another.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> For you weathermen, can I take the rain shed loafing area off the to do list?


 
No... And if you need help, just PM me... Forecast says no rain, but weathermen are liars!!!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

ATV you had reserved one of the private rooms.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I haven't decided if I am going to drag the camper down there or just get a room in town. Stumpy keeps sending me PM's telling me about how much room his sleeping bag has what do you think all that is about?


 
Go ahead and take one for the team buddy...:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> ATV you had reserved one of the private rooms.


 
On site.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> On site.


 
My wife and daughter may be lead a shopping expedition to Harrison on Saturday... For what it's worth... Just sayin.... Durand... And stuff...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> My wife and daughter may be lead a shopping expedition to Harrison on Saturday... For what it's worth... Just sayin.... Durand... And stuff...:msp_rolleyes:


 If you are supplying the cash sign mine up too


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> ATV you had reserved one of the private rooms.


 
I forgot we had talked about that PM in route.


----------



## RVALUE

I just spent a thou on the cleaning lady. Don't know what to expect. She was supposed to make the beds up.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> If you are supplying the cash sign mine up too


 
Not a chance bro'... You're on your own there...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I just spent a thou on the cleaning lady. Don't know what to expect. She was supposed to make the beds up.


 
Holy crap dan! She should have re-painted too for that much!!!


----------



## RVALUE

There appears to be a private room available. 

?????


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Holy crap dan! She should have re-painted too for that much!!!


 
My 20 YO lived there (fixed now)


----------



## RVALUE

I have 3 buildings. Suites, and such.


----------



## RVALUE

Only the best for you folks. So when I lose the saw races, give me a break.


----------



## RVALUE

The room with the view (finder) is taken.


----------



## RVALUE

Remember there is wireless internet there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan the last rules you said for the average saw sound good.

I have a new to me sleeper saw someone will have to try. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I have 3 buildings. Suites, and such.


 


RVALUE said:


> Only the best for you folks. So when I lose the saw races, give me a break.


 


RVALUE said:


> Remember there is wireless internet there.





Some Guy said:


> You also get to see/meet Number 37?


 
Thats what I been trying to tell them, GTG of the year.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Number 37, did you get your user name from 3 bottles of old #7?


----------



## RVALUE

Didn't a bottle of GTG juice once exist? Did it get polished at the chicken house?


----------



## RVALUE

On the average saw contest, the more 'hot' saws, will raise the average. Should be very interesting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Didn't a bottle of GTG juice once exist? Did it get polished at the chicken house?


 
Yep that one is gone but I have two new ones coming to this GTG. Wendell and Stump are wanting to try the C.R. Black just like the one you got for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

13 days left who besides me (I need to get started) still hasn't got the air filters cleaned out and chains sharp?

Edit: If I don't get them ready they will be there just for show and tell and not ran. 




There you go Stump add to it, I left it wide open. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

I am scheduled to have a drywaller working during the GTG. I can't tell you how far behind I am.

I will barely have time to get there myself. 

As for my saws, :biggrin:

BUT if everyone else has a good time, then I will have done my job.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This GTG is close enough to start talking ####.












I am bringing the Judge with me.






I'm off back to the shop working on the GTG van today.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> 13 days left who besides me (I need to get started) still hasn't got the air filters cleaned out and chains sharp?
> 
> Edit: If I don't get them ready they will be there just for show and tell and not ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go Stump add to it, I left it wide open. :greenchainsaw:


 
I'm in the same spot as you Stephen. I made some chains duller yesterday though;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freehand




----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


>


 
That won't be so funny in a few years.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The GTG Van now has a new to it used muffler, no more dragging the tail pipe like I did last week.  Changed the oil and adjusted the rear brakes it should slow faster now. I have the van ready to make the trip. Will it make it that far is another question. :hmm3grin2orange:





Not really my van, but wish it was. 

Edit: The 1977 Ford thats Rod's driving. We took the 850 Holly off and put on a 750 and gave it a looking over, I think its ready as well.

If you pass this truck or this van on the way to the GTG on the side of the road with the hood up, you'll know we won't make it on time. 




GTG Truck by supercabs78, on Flickr




GTG Van by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## wrenchrod

*new guy*

just bought me a poulan wood shark ill be there


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I see wrenchrod in the list so he finally signed up on the site.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wrenchrod said:


> just bought me a poulan wood shark ill be there


 
Now thats funny, And repped.


----------



## RiverRat2

Thats freakin Hilarious,,, ya I repped him too,,, that guy has more rep credit than any newbie with 1 post Ive ever seen!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now thats funny, And repped.


 
Bam!!! Loading him up!!!


----------



## wendell

Just wait until I get reloaded tonight. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Just wait until I get reloaded tonight. :msp_sneaky:


 
Rep NUKE...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The new guy just got some saw rep I hope he doesn't get behind. He must be alright first post wasn't about what bar oil to to mix w/ E:85 in his chainsaw


----------



## atvguns

wrenchrod said:


> just bought me a poulan wood shark ill be there


 I hate that you wasted your money like that. you should have got the wild thing instead, they are so much faster and the sideways balance is more sutable for large timber.


----------



## sawnami

Tammi made a test run of blackened tri-tip for the GTG. Pretty dog gone good if I say so myself.:drool:


----------



## J.W Younger

atvguns said:


> I hate that you wasted your money like that. you should have got the wild thing instead, they are so much faster and the sideways balance is more sutable for large timber.


not to worry, he can borrow my 42cc for the big timber
View attachment 202184


----------



## wendell

So, is there still going to be racing or are we just doing this average thing?


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> So, is there still going to be racing or are we just doing this average thing?


 You just bring a pocket full of dollars we will make sure you get rid of them before you leave.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## J.W Younger

wendell said:


> So, is there still going to be racing or are we just doing this average thing?


 Don't fergeit when dull you gonna let me test cruise the moobs ported 346 an stuff.


----------



## Freehand

I just wanna run that big'un Dolmar.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


> Just wait until I get reloaded tonight. :msp_sneaky:


 
maxed out the newb!



Yes, J Dub, I remember. I was starting to think I should leave my good saws at home if we were just looking for average.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> So, is there still going to be racing or are we just doing this average thing?


 


wendell said:


> maxed out the newb!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, J Dub, I remember. I was starting to think I should leave my good saws at home if we were just looking for average.


 
Yes we are still racing the big and fast, and anything else once we get started.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks for maxing Rod out on the rep.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> You just bring a pocket full of dollars we will make sure you get rid of them before you leave.:msp_thumbsup:


 
^sounds like a man setting up stumpy's polished dancin' pole....



RValue's been hard at work on the amenities...


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> You just bring a pocket full of dollars we will make sure you get rid of them before you leave.:msp_thumbsup:


 
Actually, I'm counting on y'all helping pay for my trip. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

A bit damp out this morning. 

I was actually trying to arrange for a professional, or at least experienced, stump sitter. 

Seems she's trying to retire. Or .........



Said it hits too close to home. 

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I saw some 18 - 24 wood yesterday. Do we need it, or has Hedge or someone got that covered?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I saw some 18 - 24 wood yesterday. Do we need it, or has Hedge or someone got that covered?


 
Yes


----------



## RVALUE

Talkative bunch here. :biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Here's a twist to the "Average Saw Contest"

What if Someone could choose to run a saw that they wanted to run, therefore running some saws multiple times?

ie you enter your 3 saws, throughout the day, people choose to run the saw, and the times are entered. Therefore the average is of all runners.

Gives everybody a chance to run whatever, whenever, and makes it impossible to guess at the winner.

Maybe not limit the number of saws one could enter. (one to all)

This would greatly increase involvement. 

We would need ample similar wood for this: 12 - 16 inch?

This might really catch on.

Maybe you would have to pay $ 1 to "run" each saw. Run as many saws as you want. Enter for $ 1 or free. This would get wild, and yet be manageable.

Average saw wins the pot, or splits with tie(s). Splits 50/50 with runner and saw owner.


Fastest Saw wins bragging rights, maybe king (queen) of 2011 GTG.

This appears to me to be a really intersting contest. This should be where members run each others saws. That way it makes it interesting. Gives you a chance back at your investments. With as many antique saws as we have, this will be very fair.

And if you choose to run a lot of antique saws, you might get your money back!


----------



## RVALUE

And every paid time counts. So even a hot saw could be run by an amatuer, etc. and get a bad time.

Really competitive!


----------



## atvguns

Here is the three I will be running


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Here is the three I will be running


 
Who'd pay to run those?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan I like it, sounds like a good time. In the past we were all running each others saw just cutting cookies this will put a fun twist on it.


----------



## J.W Younger

Sounds fun
I got a couple of wildthings with holes in the mufflers, other than that all my stuffs stock.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

On the fastest bragging rights King GTG 2011 saw. I'm not going to haft to wear one of those paper crowns from berger king am I? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Younger said:


> Sounds fun
> I got a couple of wildthings with holes in the mufflers, other than that all my stuffs stock.


 
Thanks I couldn't hit you or Dan.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> On the fastest bragging rights King GTG 2011 saw. I'm not going to haft to wear one of those paper crowns from berger king am I? :msp_w00t:


 
stumpy's got something special for you to wear no matter what you win.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> stumpy's got something special for you to wear no matter what you win.... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You know that don't sound as scary as it looks.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I saw some 18 - 24 wood yesterday. Do we need it, or has Hedge or someone got that covered?


 
I have 12 8' logs already on the trailer... From 10" to 18"... I'd say get a couple more to be safe?


----------



## wendell

I will be honored to be the King of your GTG.

Thanks for asking! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I will be honored to be the King of your GTG.
> 
> Thanks for asking! :msp_thumbup:


 
Just bring your semi-chisel...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Just bring your semi-chisel...:msp_sneaky:


 
I seem to recall way back in this thread that it was said that semi-chisel works better on hedge. So, I'm thinking you are actually being straight with me? :hmm3grin2orange:

I'll have to see if I've got a loop somewhere.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm bringing my work saws... with work chains... ya'll try and keep up will ya?

do we have a gimpy, fat, old, use a saw 4-5 times a year race class? 



Well, wife and son are out. My boy had previous engagements that we didn't realize were that weekend, so for now it'll just be me and camping in a tent instead of taking a trailer up there. 

BTW: I HATE SHEETROCK.


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> I seem to recall way back in this thread that it was said that semi-chisel works better on hedge. So, I'm thinking you are actually being straight with me? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'll have to see if I've got a loop somewhere.


 
.....and leave the "special" loop at home.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I seem to recall way back in this thread that it was said that semi-chisel works better on hedge. So, I'm thinking you are actually being straight with me? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'll have to see if I've got a loop somewhere.


 
All sawyers using square filed, or full chisel have to make a couple "test" cuts on the hedge logs before racing... You know... Just to get a feel for it and stuff...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just a couple pics from this Saturday's wood round-up...







And it just wouldn't be a church function without food...


----------



## Hedgerow

Somebody wants this... Right?
McCulloch 7-10


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Somebody wants this... Right?
> McCulloch 7-10


 
I seen that yesterday It is not a big as they let on. 70cc

Model Profile: 7-10A


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I seen that yesterday It is not a big as they let on. 70cc
> 
> Model Profile: 7-10A


 
Ya, but a lot of fella's like em'... Seems like the folks who put stuff on C-list think anything over 60cc's is a "MONSTER SAW"!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ya, but a lot of fella's like em'... Seems like the folks who put stuff on C-list think anything over 60cc's is a "MONSTER SAW"!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Around here they think that 42cc saw with a 20" is the big saw.  Locals are always asking why would you need more than 42cc.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Ya, but a lot of fella's like em'... Seems like the folks who put stuff on C-list think anything over 60cc's is a "MONSTER SAW"!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 
The Mac's are sweet sounding saws you should get that for us to run at the GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I remember when I started reading this web site, I seen GTG threads didn't have a clue what the ment. I started reading and learned guys would get to gether and talk, work on, and race saws. I thought to myself thats just dumb as a bag of hammers. So I joined so I could see the pictures and ask a few questions on saws I had. I started looking at old GTG thread pics, decided they are having a good time. So I went to one north of Lousisville KY, and I was hooked.


That was a long story to tell you that this morning, I was thinking about this GTG and started laughing thinking couple years ago I thought it was dumb. All you got to do is just make it to one, and you won't miss a close one after that. :biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I remember when I started reading this web site, I seen GTG threads didn't have a clue what the ment. I started reading and learned guys would get to gether and talk, work on, and race saws. I thought to myself thats just dumb as a bag of hammers. So I joined so I could see the pictures and ask a few questions on saws I had. I started looking at old GTG thread pics, decided they are having a good time. So I went to one north of Lousisville KY, and I was hooked.
> 
> 
> That was a long story to tell you that this morning, I was thinking about this GTG and started laughing thinking couple years ago I thought it was dumb. All you got to do is just make it to one, and you won't miss a close one after that. :biggrin:


 And now you are the cheif bag of hammers:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> The Mac's are sweet sounding saws you should get that for us to run at the GTG


 
Nope... Can't... I done my old saw duty already with Jerry's Deere. It's 71cc's... You guys can run it instead... It whistles... Can't wait to put a tach to it... Sorta cool really...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Can't... I done my old saw duty already with Jerry's Deere. It's 71cc's... You guys can run it instead... It whistles... Can't wait to put a tach to it... Sorta cool really...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
can't wait either. everyone gets to run it what wants to. along with my others too.


----------



## RVALUE

Evening Folks, I'm no closer than I was.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> All you got to do is just make it to one, and you won't miss a close one after that. :biggrin:


 
Or even one that is very far away. :msp_wink:


----------



## J.W Younger

atvguns said:


> And now you are the cheif bag of hammers:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh my, maybe I better rethink this, I.m dumb enuff allready.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Or even one that is very far away. :msp_wink:


 
 Yea that first one was 10:15 each way. If the farm allowed it at the time of a GTG I'd do it again. There is only a couple months a year I can get away with going that far.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Can't... I done my old saw duty already with Jerry's Deere. It's 71cc's... You guys can run it instead... It whistles... Can't wait to put a tach to it... Sorta cool really...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I got a tach now but I don't think it reads as fast as Dan's, you got to hold it WOT for a couple seconds to get the reading you can't watch the RMP rise and fall like some I have seen. I guess its going to take a little gitting used to.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a tach now but I don't think it reads as fast as Dan's, you got to hold it WOT for a couple seconds to get the reading you can't watch the RMP rise and fall like some I have seen. I guess its going to take a little gitting used to.


 
I should have one, but where's the sport in that???:msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I should have one, but where's the sport in that???:msp_thumbup:


 I have a Stumpy 30 min away you just can't get a better tack than that


----------



## Hank Chinaski

tach's are for sissies. run it lean till you score something, then replace the parts and back it off an 1/8th of a turn....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I should have one, but where's the sport in that???:msp_thumbup:


 
We can do some tach comparisons at the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Number 37 said:


> tach's are for sissies. run it lean till you score something, then replace the parts and back it off an 1/8th of a turn....


 
He called me a sissy and stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

I think SteveNW WI should ride down with Wendell...


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> He called me a sissy and stuff. :biggrin:


 Kinda brave for a guy that will be sleeping in a tent at the GTG not much protection there at all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I think SteveNW WI should ride down with Wendell...


 
Me too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> He called me a sissy and stuff. :biggrin:


 
Uh oh!!! Sounds like the 066 is gonna have to deal out some justice!!!


----------



## atvguns

Stephen did you ever get a can't hook with the log lift foot on it made.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Stephen did you ever get a can't hook with the log lift foot on it made.


 
No but I got the point that Mo-Iron Kids made in school it would be a good start if I'd just finish it.


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> I have a Stumpy 30 min



I don't know that I have a response for that.





Hedgerow said:


> I think SteveNW WI should ride down with Wendell...


 
I did see him trolling down there. He's probably a little too old to make the trip.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Kinda brave for a guy that will be sleeping in a tent at the GTG not much protection there at all.


 
That's it... I'm sleeping in the truck... With the doors locked!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That's it... I'm sleeping in the truck... With the doors locked!!!


 
You got keep the doors locked or someone will donate a Mini Mac to your cause when your not looking, no givesy backsies. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I don't know that I have a response for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see him trolling down there. He's probably a little too old to make the trip.


 
Tell him to take some extra Geritol and get in the damn truck...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> No but I got the point that Mo-Iron Kids made in school it would be a good start if I'd just finish it.


 
I was hoping you could supply some measurements


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I was hoping you could supply some measurements


 
I haven't worked any of that out but will when I start on it.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> You got keep the doors locked or someone will donate a Mini Mac or homelite xl to your cause when your not looking, no givesy backsies. :hmm3grin2orange:


 fixed it for ya:yoyo:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I think SteveNW WI should ride down with Wendell...


 
me three. got enuff young bucks gonna be there. need more OFs


----------



## atvguns

Not a bad price on this one Northern Industrial Metal Timberjack  3ft. Length | Logging Hand Tools | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> my three. got enuff young bucks gonna be there. need more OFs


:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Not a bad price on this one Northern Industrial Metal Timberjack  3ft. Length | Logging Hand Tools | Northern Tool + Equipment


 
Great... But who the heck has a clean log in the middle of the woods to cut up??? Mine don't look anything like that... Just sayin...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RiverRat2

jerrycmorrow said:


> my three. got enuff young bucks gonna be there. need more OFs


 I'm planning on coming,,, was hoping ropensaddle was coming!!!!! Oh and I fit kinda in the OF groupLOLOLO!!!


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Great... But who the heck has a clean log in the middle of the woods to cut up??? Mine don't look anything like that... Just sayin...:msp_biggrin:


 It's ok if you don't know how to use it just say so, besides when you have a poulan everything just works out better for ya


----------



## Hedgerow

Is it bad to just cut in the dirt and rocks???:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Is it bad to just cut in the dirt and rocks???:msp_confused:


 with my saw??? Yes


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Is it bad to just cut in the dirt and rocks???:msp_confused:


 
Naaa, Before we race I get to test drive everyone's saw. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm planning on coming,,, was hoping ropensaddle was coming!!!!! Oh and I fit kinda in the OF groupLOLOLO!!!


 
That makes it official... With you, Durand, and Wendell coming, it's the most broad reaching GTG to date...


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> with my saw??? Yes


 
Ok... Stephen has a hammer he'll use on the cutters of the opposition's saws... But I like durand's idea better...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Wendell, Durand, & Rick  This is gonna be a blast. 

I've got a home-made timber jack that works ok that I'll bring if I can remember.

Spencer, I'm sorry to say thats where yer saw stayed most of the day today. :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

All this, and?????????


I'm still no further along.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> All this, and?????????
> 
> 
> I'm still no further along.


 
If you need some help let me know. I will see if I can find somebody


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I can bring a jack and a peavy too.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Just a couple pics from this Saturday's wood round-up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it just wouldn't be a church function without food...


 
Reminds me of a tip I made to Northern CA back in '95. I have a Great Aunt & Uncle that live about 45 minutes South of Lake Shasta, just outside of Montgomery Creek, CA. I went out for 2 weeks to visit them, (my Great Aunt being the last living sibling of my Grandmother on my Dad's side). We see them occasionally when they're on a road trip but that's about it, so they wanted me to come out and spend time with them and I quickly obliged. They are members of the "Mountain" Lions club and my Great Uncle is also a Mason, as are my Father and myself. I had been helping my Uncle Jerry buck up wood for the winter, (they have 35 acres in the mtns) and generally having a ball learning to drop TALL trees. While out there on vacation they took me to a club mtg, knowing (unbeknownst to me at the time) that the club was planning on helping an injured local.

The local in the town was on a limited income and odd jobs. He had broken his back when a truck he was fixing for a fee, was blown off the jackstands that were supporting it and landed on him. He was lucky to be alive, but heated with wood during the winter and couldn't lift more than 5lbs. When the club decided to help him, Aunt Lilly looked at me and said it was my vacation and we didn't have to help out if I didn't want to, and I replied: All those saws and splitters, AND free food?!? Let's go!!!! There were about 20 trees bucked to 20-30' lengths and more BIG saws than I could imagine. I was there introduced to the 2100cd, the SP125C MAC, and some huge 70's-80's Dolmar of which model I forget,... All said and done we bucked and split about 18 cords between 9 splitters and 12 saws. That was the first chainsaw GTG I've ever been to. It was a blast! We got to help the guy and his family who were all grateful, have a great time, great camaraderie and I learned alot from a bunch of "Seasoned" fallers old enough to be my Grandfather, who seemed to get a kick out of me at 15yrs old. I wasn't awake for the drive back to home, as I was exhausted, but it was worth it and I even got a certificate of appreciation and honorary membership mailed to me from the club for helping out. It's one of the few pieces of recognition I've ever received that I actually framed and hung up.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I think SteveNW WI should ride down with Wendell...



Thanks for the invite guys, not sure I can make it work, busier than heck right now. I'd be willing if something opened up though.



wendell said:


> I did see him trolling down there. He's probably a little too old to make the trip.


 
Hey now, I'd still have to dye my beard to play Santee Claws, unlike some members I've met...

Besides, while Wendy's GTG car may hold two dozen clowns, I'm not sure it will hold two clowns with all their chainsaws!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eleven days left bump.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone seen Sunfish? He hasn't posted in this thread after 10/3/11. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone seen Sunfish? He hasn't posted in this thread after 10/3/11. I hope all is well with him.


 
I think he's tryin to wrap up some "paying business", before the GTG...


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump and run...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bump and sidle on


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had to go to town for parts it was close to a friends shop, so I done a drive by but no trucks were there. I guess he is out working. I'll catch up with you later.

Edit: If I catch you before the GTG I'd like to pass off this 028 drawing saw.


----------



## RVALUE

What friend?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What friend?


 
You, I had to go to that dealer close to you today.


----------



## RVALUE

Heck I'm working in your neighborhood. Bull Guinn Rd.


----------



## RVALUE

And what's with having me tote someone elses crap over there??????? You probably won't even put me in the drawing.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Heck I'm working in your neighborhood. Bull Guinn Rd.


 
Really, with the bridge out I go out Cherokee city and out to Gentry that way.


----------



## RVALUE

I am right there on the thoroughfare. lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> And what's with having me tote someone elses crap over there??????? You probably won't even put me in the drawing.......


 
Now that is funny, I thought in case something happened to me on the way wanted the saw there.


----------



## RVALUE

Poured concrete porches today. Dodging rain all day. Kindof crappy. I lost my voice TOTALLY. They were really razing me.


----------



## RVALUE

It's hard to tell someone how #####en you are when you can't speak........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm back on now, where is everyone?


----------



## RVALUE

Ill.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm back on now, where is everyone?


 
Trolling... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Macaroni and maters tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Macaroni and maters tonight.


 
That banana dances like Sponge Bob... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

The one thing I don't think we'll need is a stump grinder!

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





:eh:


----------



## Hedgerow

We got one... Les...:msp_wub:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm here for now.:biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> I'm here for now.:biggrin:


 
 Man this site is full of sponsors.  Congrats Stumpy 300 PM storage now. Repped


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Now Stumpy is a Sponser maybe there will bea saw mod in the drawing.:msp_w00t:

Congradulations Stumpy!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks fellers.
I was plannin on throwin a gift cert in the give away pile, but my feelin would be hurt when it was the last thing picked:msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

That's funny. You wouldn't have to worry about me, they don't put my name in the hat. :msp_biggrin:

They give stuff to the dogs, visitors, kids in strollers, then ..........:biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That would be alright I am allways very close to the last one drawn.


----------



## RVALUE

There are a lot of attendees this year!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hows this sound?? A gift cert fer a free Stumpbroke saw, parts & shipping not included. Any size or make.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

any saw?ive got a poulan 1800 top handle that needs more power hahahahaha


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> any saw?ive got a poulan 1800 top handle that needs more power hahahahaha


 
Any saw. But you don't need me to build you one, you do just fine on yer own.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Check iss out.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182708.htm


----------



## sawnami

stumpyshusky said:


> Check iss out.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182708.htm


 
Can't wait to check it out at the GTG! Looks great and I bet it's a impressive runner.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Can't wait to check it out at the GTG! Looks great and I bet it's a impressive runner.


 
It don't run too shabby


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Check iss out.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/182708.htm


 
I like it. If your carefull when refueling I'll bet it last longer than you think.  I'm bad to over fill the fuel tanks.


----------



## J.W Younger

plumbcrazyjr said:


> any saw?ive got a poulan 1800 top handle that needs more power hahahahaha


i got one needs a p/c make u a deal and i'll fip u for it
looser takes both


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There are a lot of attendees this year!


 
Yep should be a good time. Lot of new to us members.  Someone save me a good parking spot, I don't want to park a mile away carrying saws.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

As per request (prior) by a former member supercabs, there will be camping by the lake, then the gerneral saw and people assembly area, near the steps to the eating, other BS area. The saw logs are located to the West, farther from earshot.

Due to much research, this appears to be the most amicable arrangement. Located center stage of the saw and people assembly area is the 15 foot table that a former member Freehandslabber deemed a good asset for the general use of the attendees.

The facilities apologizes for the inconvenience caused to any attendee about the distance between the general assembly area and the saw log area. Those requiring assistance need do no more than ask to receive a pot load of ridicule.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> As per request (prior) by a former member supercabs, there will be camping by the lake, then the gerneral saw and people assembly area, near the steps to the eating, other BS area. The saw logs are located to the West, farther from earshot.
> 
> Due to much research, this appears to be the most amicable arrangement. Located center stage of the saw and people assembly area is the 15 foot table that a former member Freehandslabber deemed a good asset for the general use of the attendees.
> 
> The facilities apologizes for the inconvenience caused to any attendee about the distance between the general assembly area and the saw log area. Those requiring assistance need do no more than ask to receive a pot load of ridicule.



Cool so we can unload in the saw/people area then pull down to the lake out of the way.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> As per request (prior) by a former member supercabs, there will be camping by the lake, then the gerneral saw and people assembly area, near the steps to the eating, other BS area. The saw logs are located to the West, farther from earshot.
> 
> Due to much research, this appears to be the most amicable arrangement. Located center stage of the saw and people assembly area is the 15 foot table that a former member Freehandslabber deemed a good asset for the general use of the attendees.
> 
> The facilities apologizes for the inconvenience caused to any attendee about the distance between the general assembly area and the saw log area. Those requiring assistance need do no more than ask to receive a pot load of ridicule.


 
Sounds great! That way we can unload the saws in a designated area. Should be an impressive group shot this year.

Just save Tammi and me our camping spot near the poison ivy that we had last year.:hmm3grin2orange: I guess I gotta be more observant on where I throw down.:redface:

I'm glad the former members made such good suggestions. I've got Friday off and willing to help with last minute items. Any suggested time to arrive or does it matter?

I've got a fine 10-cent HF pancake compressor that I can bring for air if needed. Just let me know.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like it. If your carefull when refueling I'll bet it last longer than you think.  I'm bad to over fill the fuel tanks.


 
If I bring my truck will I be able to keep it close to the sawing area? It's my mobile saw bench.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like it. If your carefull when refueling I'll bet it last longer than you think.  I'm bad to over fill the fuel tanks.


 
Sorry, I fogot to reply to the quote in my last post.:bang:
So far the finnish seems to be unneffected by fuel.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

I picked up a 036 yesterday the guy had took a grinder to it and really made it mad. It's in the shop right now whipping up on my o44


Stumpbroke Saw's 

I will do a thread this weekend with vid's can't upload them from home


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I picked up a 036 yesterday the guy had took a grinder to it and really made it mad. It's in the shop right now whipping up on my o44
> 
> 
> Stumpbroke Saw's
> 
> I will do a thread this weekend with vid's can't upload them from home


 
For the record, The 036 is my favorite Stihl. Not good enough to convert me, but it's one that I would like to add to the stable.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpyshusky said:


> For the record, The 036 is my favorite Stihl. Not good enough to convert me, but it's one that I would like to add to the stable.


 
that's because you havn't ran/worked on my 200t yet...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> For the record, The 036 is my favorite Stihl. Not good enough to convert me, but it's one that I would like to add to the stable.


 
I like my 036 better than my 361s not sure why both run 20" bars. I guess I just like the feel of it better and the older look of the saw. I have never tried the MS360 you don't see as many of them around.


----------



## RVALUE

stumpyshusky said:


> For the record, The 036 is my favorite Stihl. Not good enough to convert me, but it's one that I would like to add to the stable.


 
That's because you don't have an 034 SUPER. The only stihls I own. A wee bit better than the 036. (size, balance or weight?)


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That's because you don't have an 034 SUPER. The only stihls I own. A wee bit better than the 036. (size, balance or weight?)


 
I had Stumpy work over an 028 AV I think you'll like Dan... 13 lbs of overweight awesomeness... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

New race challenge:

$5 entry, 8-10" log tied down, you can't stand closer than 10 feet to the log you are cutting, 2 consecutive cuts have to be within a 6" space, Fastest time wins.

bring it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I've been gone for 3 hours, and no posts? What no interest?


----------



## logging22

Trying to catch up. Had to read the last 40 pages. Way behind.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Workin' on three saws at once tonight-no time.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## atvguns

Number 37 said:


> New race challenge:
> 
> $5 entry, 8-10" log tied down, you can't stand closer than 10 feet to the log you are cutting, 2 consecutive cuts have to be within a 6" space, Fastest time wins.
> 
> bring it. :hmm3grin2orange:


 I take it you got the shaft fixed on the Pole saw


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Trying to catch up. Had to read the last 40 pages. Way behind.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
The wife and I were supposed to come down to the timberfest this weekend and got railroaded into a wood cutting weekend... I need to know how the saw races went!!! How did you fare les?


----------



## logging22

Not too bad Matt. Won a couple hundred bucks. Had a great time with the wife and friends. Wish you and yours could have made it. Maybe next year eh??


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> I take it you got the shaft fixed on the Pole saw


 
not yet, but I've got the parts in and a couple weeks to get it done (which barely may be enough time lol)


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Not too bad Matt. Won a couple hundred bucks. Had a great time with the wife and friends. Wish you and yours could have made it. Maybe next year eh??


 
Ain't missing next year... Been wanting to go to one of those for a long time... Lonnie better not have a back issue again... Or I'm gonna take it personally...:msp_sneaky:
It makes it even better if you got someone to root for...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Not too bad Matt. Won a couple hundred bucks. Had a great time with the wife and friends. Wish you and yours could have made it. Maybe next year eh??


 
What places did ya git?? Wish I could of made it too, but life got in the way. Hopein by next year I'll have sumthin to compete with.

Sure hope you & Kim are gonna be @ the GTG. I need a hug:msp_wub:


----------



## RVALUE

One more day, and no closer! 

That is I am no closer. The calendar is roaring.


----------



## RVALUE

Les has the best suite reserved. :msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

I guess with stumpy's input, that would be ' Les has the best sweet reserved'.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Working' on three saws at once tonight-no time.:wink2::wink2:


 
Don't get the parts mixed up. 

I been busy myself just not on the saws. I guess I'll be working on them and sharpening chains and adjusting stuff there.

Edit: not saying I'm busier than anyone else but, I have a list of lists of things to do. 



So is there going to be compressed air on site? I can bring a air tank and chuck for the cheater priming bottles.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot I'm looking for 066/660 stuff, boxes o parts, parts saw, junky runners, I'll look at anything, just can't jump on really nice expensive runners.

Edit: this will be for wiggs buildoff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot I'm looking for 066/660 stuff, boxes o parts, parts saw, junky runners, I'll look at anything, just can't jump on really nice expensive runners.
> 
> Edit: this will be for wiggs buildoff.


 
I know thats like asking for the. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well now I'm torn on the horns of a dilemma: I'm going to buy another saw to fit in the lineup somewhere, likely selling my 55 Husky in the process.... What I'm torn about is buying either a saw to fit in between my 346xp and 039 (or around it ie; 357xp, ms362 or a Dollie equivalent) or buying the 7900 to be in-between and complimentary to both the 039 ans MS660. The smaller saw would wear a 16" bar and the 7900 would have a 20" and a 24"er. The obvious answer is to buy the Dollie AND the smaller saw, but I don't have the financing for that currently, nor will I likely anytime soon, still needing to buy a trailer and replace my 1-ton for a 4x4 diesel version...

Dilemma 2:
My Huskies wear .050-/325 and my Stihls wear .063-3/8. I can settle for 2 chain sizes, but would prefer one. I just don't know what the compromise would be to adapt to one size or another. Coupled with the fact that the 7900 wears .050-3/8. I know how .050 chain holds up in hard wood on 50cc saws, but am unsure if the higher power saws would hold up equally well in the same wood, having more dynamic load on the chain. Similarly, I'm not sure if the 346 (and 55 if I keep it) would be unduly burdened by running .050-3/8" with the larger kerf-induced drag. My thought is that if I could standardize on one size, say.050 or .058-3/8" Then I wouldn't have to separate my files/chains based on gauge, rather only by the length of the chain. Any thoughts? I may just 2-3 separate sizes of chain to file and need to quit whining.... I know that 3/8" is supposed to be 3/8" BUT I know that Carlton 0.063 3/8" cutters are a tad shorter than Stihl .063 3/8" cutters, supposedly requiring a slightly smaller file to sharpen correctly.  Am I over-thinking this?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I run 3/8 50 on everything I can, down here it is what most saws have. Sometimes you just come up with other stuff I found a 3/8 63 36" cannon superbar so it cheaper to keep 50 and 63 than to replace that bar. The more saws you get the harder it becomes to keep one size of chain. I now have saws with 50 58 and 63. I have learend to put a bar and chain on a saw and leave it there gets complacated moving them around.

In the shop I have nailes in the wall marked (for hanging extra chains on.)
3/8 50 16" 
3/8 50 20" 
3/8 63 20"
3/8 50 36"
3/8 63 36"
And so on.
On a 10' 2x4 screwed to the wall.
Hope this post helped

I also carry a tool box in the wood cutting truck with all the different file sizes. I can't comment on the carlton chain. On the Stihl chain I start out with 13/64 first sharping or two then change to the 7/32 after that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am giving the saws some thought you got 346 really nice little saw, 660 "great" :hmm3grin2orange: big saw. I say loose the 039 and get the 7900 or MS440/441/460 or the Husky 372

Edit: keep the 55 as backup to the 346 and for when friends come to help cut give it to them.


----------



## wendell

Word is .058 is being phased out so I wouldn't go there and in fact, am just finishing getting rid of mine.

Now I have .050 on everything except my 42" bar and the 36" for my 166 are .063.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am giving the saws some thought you got 346 really nice little saw, 660 "great" :hmm3grin2orange: big saw. I say loose the 039 and get the 7900 or MS440/441/460 or the Husky 372
> 
> Edit: keep the 55 as backup to the 346 and for when friends come to help cut give it to them.


 
I know a certain stumpy that might be interested in a 55...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I know a certain stumpy that might be interested in a 55...:msp_rolleyes:


 
The 55 has a following here. 

I recomended a Husky 372 and no one neg repped me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> The 55 has a following here.
> 
> I recomended a Husky 372 and no one neg repped me. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Certain saws you have to like em to defend em... Others just make their own case!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Certain saws you have to like em to defend em... Others just make their own case!!!


 
I should have got one before they quit making it. I remember when Rope got that new XPW I wanted one but couldn't tell him. :msp_w00t: I can't justify a new saw that costly with all the 70cc saws I have, but one of these days I'll come across a used one.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm running .063 on all mine, and have come up w/a .404 48" large husky mount and maybe a few other chains/bars etc that I'd like to swap and standardize, so ya'll bring all your extras and maybe we can do some tradin'/selling.


----------



## J.W Younger

Number 37 said:


> I'm running .063 on all mine, and have come up w/a .404 48" large husky mount and maybe a few other chains/bars etc that I'd like to swap and standardize, so ya'll bring all your extras and maybe we can do some tradin'/selling.


 I have your chain still in the truck so's I don't fergit it. Hope Stumpy remembers to bring my 2 72 D/L chains cause I've cut so many down latley I'm just about out of that lenght.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like i'm gonna be the first party pooper, at least the first one to fess up. life has suddenly gotten in the way and its looking like i won't make the gtg. still hoping i can, but doubtful. dam! take lots of pix. dam! dam! DAM!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like i'm gonna be the first party pooper, at least the first one to fess up. life has suddenly gotten in the way and its looking like i won't make the gtg. still hoping i can, but doubtful. dam! take lots of pix. dam! dam! DAM!


 
you're the first one that's gonna get knocked in the head and wakeup at a gtg listening to chainsaws run with an awful headache.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Number 37 said:


> you're the first one that's gonna get knocked in the head and wakeup at a gtg listening to chainsaws run with an awful headache.... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
never seen a chainsaw with a headache. just use a silver hammer and we'll all be happy.


----------



## J.W Younger

I told the wife she was gonna stay at home and take care of the animals next weekend, told her as I left for work. I'm sure this went over like a turd in the punch bowl but it was listen to her ##### all week or complain cause I did'nt give her any advance warnin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like I'm gonna be the first party pooper, at least the first one to fess up. life has suddenly gotten in the way and its looking like i won't make the gtg. still hoping i can, but doubtful. dam! take lots of pix. dam! dam! DAM!


 
I hope you make it, but sometimes life has to come before chainsaws, sad but true. You will be expected to make the next one and be the cook as punishment. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Well guys, it's gettin close.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Locust Cutter said:


> Am I over-thinking this?


 
Yes. Get the 7900 and don't give it another thought.

I don't like having more sizes of chain either. My 2 little saws run 3/8LP, the rest run 3/8. All are .050 except one oddball running .058. (Note - lots of the older iron runs .404, but I don't use them much so they don't count here. 1 chain will last quite a while just cutting a few cookies now and then).

.325 vs 3/8 on 50cc saws has been beaten to death, resuscitated, and beaten to death again numerous times. Basically, unless you're racing, it's close enough to a wash not to fool with .325, and stock one type of chain.

.050 gauge holds up fine for me and I'm sure many others here, and it's universally available. .058 is just a rumor at saw shops here, and .063 can only be found in Stihl dealers.

Have a great weekend, and if you need Wendell translation, give me a call. I spent 3 years in GA and am about as fluent in Y'all as I am in Yoooubetcha.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Well guys, it's gettin close.


 
Where the heck you been? Off playin' with knives again?
:beat_plaster:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Where the heck you been? Off playin' with knives again?
> :beat_plaster:


 
Had to run down to Tallahassee FL for a week. Family stuff, not knife or saw related. :msp_sad:

Very good to be home though, goin to cut some wood!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope you make it, but sometimes life has to come before chainsaws, sad but true. You will be expected to make the next one and be the cook as punishment. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
i'll be glad to cook but yall might not want to eat. my mom had a tendency to burn food and i learned from her. i figure i got better things to do than cook slow. lol


----------



## komatsuvarna

Welp, Looks like Im in!! The wife and I are coming over,, should be there Friday evening. Ill be bringing a wore out 395, a jalopy 372, and maybe a bone stock 346......and if there's any room left, maybe a 2183 J'red.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter, you don't have dilemma. Let me make you feel better. I've got 1/4", .325, 3/8"LP, 3/8", .404, 7/16", 1/2" all currently on saws and a length of 3/4" for that vintage big 'ol boy that I may find some day I've made up a chart to remind me how each one files.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

I'm getting ready for the Show 'n Shine class







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> I'm getting ready for the Show 'n Shine class
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
is that the saw you got from the spring gtg?


----------



## sawnami

No, this is the one that Tammi bought for me at an old saw shop owner's auction earlier this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atvguns

I have a 029 That is on the chopping block If any one is interested in looking it over I can bring it to the GTG. if not I will put it on ebay.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I have a 029 That is on the chopping block If any one is interested in looking it over I can bring it to the GTG. if not I will put it on ebay.


 
I hear he does good things with those as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> No, this is the one that Tammi bought for me at an old saw shop owner's auction earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
And a nice one it is, she done well. 

This GTG is finally getting close. I got some saws fueled oiled and sharpened up today. That won't make them win but maybe they will start and run.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> And a nice one it is, she done well.
> 
> This GTG is finally getting close. I got some saws fueled oiled and sharpened up today. That won't make them win but maybe they will start and run.


 
Helps to pull that nice fresh mix up into the carb and let it sit for several days.Hell,I've had some saws fix themselves doing that……….


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Helps to pull that nice fresh mix up into the carb and let it sit for several days.Hell,I've had some saws fix themselves doing that……….


 
I'm going to get them all started next week before loading them.  A day of pulling on ropes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The pic of all the saw in one area needs to be copyrighted and sold to some saw shop or some on line saw parts place. :hmm3grin2orange: Its going to be a sea of saws.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Ok>ar>mo>ks>tx>gtg*

That is one good looking Homlite XL12, That was the Climbing saw when I started climbing, Always had a soft spot for then , But none ever looked that good! I got a Homlite Easy around needs some TLC


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone tonight tweaking saws?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Helps to pull that nice fresh mix up into the carb and let it sit for several days.Hell,I've had some saws fix themselves doing that……….


 
The secret is out!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll play weather man for a post. 10 day shows Sunny and 66 high Saturday and 48 that night. We are going to haft to burn some cookies that night or drink something warming, if were going to set up late.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll play weather man for a post. 10 day shows Sunny and 66 high Saturday and 48 that night. We are going to haft to burn some cookies that night or drink something warming, if were going to set up late.


 
Very Nice Weather!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sawnami

Job Corps Tree said:


> That is one good looking Homlite XL12, That was the Climbing saw when I started climbing, Always had a soft spot for then , But none ever looked that good! I got a Homlite Easy around needs some TLC


 
I've got a soft spot for them too. My dad owned one of the first XL-12's sold in the area that we lived. It helped make him a living cutting hedge posts for sale in the winter. I'd like to find one of those original models just for memories.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> I've got a soft spot for them too. My dad owned one of the first XL-12's sold in the area that we lived. It helped make him a living cutting hedge posts for sale in the winter. I'd like to find one of those original models just for memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I know a guy that has two for sale what UT # are you looking for? Blue with the thump oiler?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wanted to go see him this week anyway I'll see if I can get a pic.

Some have a modern looking tin looking muffler some have the cast looking heavy muffler with just a big hole?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am giving the saws some thought you got 346 really nice little saw, 660 "great" :hmm3grin2orange: big saw. I say loose the 039 and get the 7900 or MS440/441/460 or the Husky 372
> 
> Edit: keep the 55 as backup to the 346 and for when friends come to help cut give it to them.



I may end up keeping the 55, as it's the first Husky/new saw I ever purchased, it's just aggravating me right now. I can't sell the 039 as it's technically Dad's saw, even though I run it most of the time as he keeps stealing the 346 from me every time we go cutting w/it... LMAO I've made too' much $$$ w/that 039 and it's been way too' reliable to part with it now. It might be fun to see what Stumpy could do with it though, although I may just wait until it need a new jug and slug for that. 



Steve NW WI said:


> Yes. Get the 7900 and don't give it another thought.
> 
> I don't like having more sizes of chain either. My 2 little saws run 3/8LP, the rest run 3/8. All are .050 except one oddball running .058. (Note - lots of the older iron runs .404, but I don't use them much so they don't count here. 1 chain will last quite a while just cutting a few cookies now and then).
> 
> .325 vs 3/8 on 50cc saws has been beaten to death, resuscitated, and beaten to death again numerous times. Basically, unless you're racing, it's close enough to a wash not to fool with .325, and stock one type of chain.
> 
> .050 gauge holds up fine for me and I'm sure many others here, and it's universally available. .058 is just a rumor at saw shops here, and .063 can only be found in Stihl dealers.
> 
> Have a great weekend, and if you need Wendell translation, give me a call. I spent 3 years in GA and am about as fluent in Y'all as I am in Yoooubetcha.


 
LOL,... I speak pretty fluent hillbilly, redneck, southerner, and occasionally hick!!! I do have to see what type of chain my MAC 35 is running so I can hopefully find a spare for it and figure out what size file I need for it (The homie C-5 too'). It would be nice to run them again with sharp chains and a spare in case of some un-foreseen problem like buried Barbed-Wire or the like. We'll see. Hopefully someone at the GTG can give me a pointer or two towards Antique chain education.:biggrinbounce2: I'll probably just settle for 050 3/8 and 063 3/8. The it should just be one file hopefully and they would be easy to separate visually. Someone's going to have to educate me on how to remove the clutch/sprocket on a Husky. Stihls are easy, I'm just not sure what I'd use to block the piston in the husky to provide resistance against the socket for R2.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Now if I accidentally found a nice condition MS200T that I could actually afford,...:msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone tonight tweaking saws?


 
Delivering wood to a really interesting guy... I'll post some pics tomorrow....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know a guy that has two for sale what UT # are you looking for? Blue with the thump oiler?


 
If I remember, it would be a 64 model which was blue and white with manual oiler, oil fill in the left rear base of the saw so that you had to turn it up on it's edge to fill, shorty spark plug, cast exhaust outlet. I haven't been actively looking for one. Just hoping to run into one some day.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> The pic of all the saw in one area needs to be copyrighted and sold to some saw shop or some on line saw parts place. :hmm3grin2orange: Its going to be a sea of saws.



We're supposed to bring saws?



Hedgerow said:


> Delivering wood to a really interesting guy... I'll post some pics tomorrow....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> We're supposed to bring saws?


 
Yup... Wait till you see the pics of what he's burning in the OWB...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Locust Cutter said:


> I do have to see what type of chain my MAC 35 is running so I can hopefully find a spare for it and figure out what size file I need for it (The homie C-5 too').
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not sure what I'd use to block the piston in the husky to provide resistance against the socket for R2.


 
Unsure on the McC, but my C-5 runs .404, uses the same file as standard 3/8", 7/32" file if my brain is working.

A length of 3/8" rope is part of my tool kit, stuff down the plug hole for a cylinder stop. Cheap and easy.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Delivering wood to a really interesting guy... I'll post some pics tomorrow....:msp_biggrin:


 
Hey, I thought that was next Friday. :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Seven days for the advance party eight for the rest of us.


----------



## Freehand

Stay thirsty.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Seven days for the advance party eight for the rest of us.


 
Dad and I will be rolling in sometime Fri night and camping 'till Sun morning. We'll have to take out fairly early Sun though, as I have a prior afternoon engagement w/the boss and about a 6hr drive each way,... Does anyone actually want me to bring some Elm or no? I'm deciding which truck to take right now and that will govern 1/2-ton or 1-ton. Any other equipment I need to bring (other than camping gear); shorty burn barrel, tool set, bench grinder (wire wheel, not the chain type), generator, beer,


----------



## Hedgerow

Check out this set up... I delivered a load of ~20" long and relatively large splits of Locust to this fellow last night. What most folks call too big... Then I got a load of what he REALLY wants to burn!!! Cool setup... He wants 6 cords of Hedge... Un-split...





















:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad and I will be rolling in sometime Fri night and camping 'till Sun morning. We'll have to take out fairly early Sun though, as I have a prior afternoon engagement w/the boss and about a 6hr drive each way,... Does anyone actually want me to bring some Elm or no? I'm deciding which truck to take right now and that will govern 1/2-ton or 1-ton. Any other equipment I need to bring (other than camping gear); shorty burn barrel, tool set, bench grinder (wire wheel, not the chain type), generator, beer,


 
Throw a couple decent size rounds in of various species' for Don's super split to chew on... :msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Throw a couple decent size rounds in of various species' for Don's super split to chew on... :msp_wink:


 
I'll have to go try to fetch a Black Oak piece or two Monday and throw in some Elm or Hackberry too'. Ok, I know I had them before, but I've apparently lost the address to the GTG,... and stuff. Could someone please PM me w/it again?


----------



## wendell

Dan sent me directions but would somebody PM me the address, too. I'd like to have it to plug in the GPS.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I don't have it you'll have to get it from Dan, I was going to do it from memory.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So does any one have a current list as to who's going to make it. I 'm currently comeing with with 1 to 3 in tow. My brother is coming with his 2 boys.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So does any one have a current list as to who's going to make it. I 'm currently comeing with with 1 to 3 in tow. My brother is coming with his 2 boys.


 
Echo Kid gonna make it?
MH


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So does any one have a current list as to who's going to make it. I 'm currently comeing with with 1 to 3 in tow. My brother is coming with his 2 boys.


 
I'm sure Dan has a better list than me but just watching the thread and writing down when members say they are in and out. I have 30 names Just the members.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge, Yes that is the plan.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedge, Yes that is the plan.


 
Good to hear... Make sure you bring the big "yeller" saw too...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Good to hear... Make sure you bring the big "yeller" saw too...:msp_wink:


 
Hay man need anything from a TS760 I was given a box today all I want is a few of the rubber mounts and maybe the high top filter. The piston is junk cylinder may be ok? Most of the saw is in the box if you need anything?


----------



## RVALUE

The address is a rural route and box number and doesn't usually get you close. Little Switzerland is REAL Close.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> The address is a rural route and box number and doesn't usually get you close. Little Switzerland is REAL Close.


 
please go ahead and add me to the list of folks that need written directions (and type real s l o w)


----------



## RVALUE

We shouldn't need a generator.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

I am also in need of directions!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay man need anything from a TS760 I was given a box today all I want is a few of the rubber mounts and maybe the high top filter. The piston is junk cylinder may be ok? Most of the saw is in the box if you need anything?


 
Here is a pic, box o parts as I got it. I also got a bow bar and a 064 in the deal. :hmm3grin2orange:




064 010 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Anybody here know their Mcculloch stuff? I have an option to buy a 10 10 S for 50 bucks. We will assume at this point that it does run.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man this place is a ghost town tonight. :ghost:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Les has the best suite reserved. :msp_scared:


 
I would like to double like this, but it wont let me. Thanks Dan.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Double poast. Dont care. Me and the better half cant wait. I need to know what to bring. Really. Big saws, little saws, all the saws,:biggrin:. I have a few bars, chains, saws, tractor trailer load of parts, way too much to bring. Special requests maybe?? Pair of 056 Mag II coming. 084, 2100, U4G(for laughs), 044s, cookie cutters, 100ll fuel, Husky and Stihl everywhere. Trading fodder perhaps (Dan??). Anyway, let me know whats needed. Oh, and the 200 deviled eggs are on the way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

My wife makes a pretty awesome bbq baked bean. Should I bring some, or leave them at the house? They taste great, but the gas fired knockdown dragout afterward could be lethal!


----------



## RVALUE

I am pretty sure my Nephew will make this. It will be somewhat special as he is getting his first Chainsaw from me for his birthday that happens to be a week later.

I figure we can make a big show, and REALLY surprise him! Maybe we'll put his saw in the Average saw contest, and then make a big deal about who's it is. 

You or I am going to engrave it with "Torres Contract Cutting" on the handle prior to giving it. That should really make it seem like a big deal.

We need to sharpen his chain too. 

He'll be 13.

This should be really cool, and he won't forget it.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Double poast. Dont care. Me and the better half cant wait. I need to know what to bring. Really. Big saws, little saws, all the saws,:biggrin:. I have a few bars, chains, saws, tractor trailer load of parts, way too much to bring. Special requests maybe?? Pair of 056 Mag II coming. 084, 2100, U4G(for laughs), 044s, cookie cutters, 100ll fuel, Husky and Stihl everywhere. Trading fodder perhaps (Dan??). Anyway, let me know whats needed. Oh, and the 200 deviled eggs are on the way.:hmm3grin2orange:


 if you have any 066 stuff throw in what you are willing to get rid of


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Double poast. Dont care. Me and the better half cant wait. I need to know what to bring. Really. Big saws, little saws, all the saws,:biggrin:. I have a few bars, chains, saws, tractor trailer load of parts, way too much to bring. Special requests maybe?? Pair of 056 Mag II coming. 084, 2100, U4G(for laughs), 044s, cookie cutters, 100ll fuel, Husky and Stihl everywhere. Trading fodder perhaps (Dan??). Anyway, let me know whats needed. Oh, and the 200 deviled eggs are on the way.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
All I need is you:redface:
That & anything 372xp yer willin to let go cheap(cause thats how I roll):tongue2:


----------



## RVALUE

I will attempt to haul more junk over this weekend. Plumb out of time..


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I will attempt to haul more junk over this weekend. Plumb out of time..


 
Go ahead and start a Fire I will be there in a week


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I am pretty sure my Nephew will make this. It will be somewhat special as he is getting his first Chainsaw from me for his birthday that happens to be a week later.
> 
> I figure we can make a big show, and REALLY surprise him! Maybe we'll put his saw in the Average saw contest, and then make a big deal about who's it is.
> 
> You or I am going to engrave it with "Torres Contract Cutting" on the handle prior to giving it. That should really make it seem like a big deal.
> 
> We need to sharpen his chain too.
> 
> He'll be 13.
> 
> This should be really cool, and he won't forget it.


 
What saw or size of saw are you giving him or wanting to give him?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> if you have any 066 stuff throw in what you are willing to get rid of


 
:hmm3grin2orange: I knew that saw was going to catch on and everyone would be chasing parts for it. I found an 064 yesterday I'm thinking of 064/066 hybrid for the buildoff.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: I knew that saw was going to catch on and everyone would be chasing parts for it. I found an 064 yesterday I'm thinking of 064/066 hybrid for the build off.


 I have been looking for one close to a year now and yes the build off is going to make it worse


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Double poast. Dont care. Me and the better half cant wait. I need to know what to bring. Really. Big saws, little saws, all the saws,:biggrin:. I have a few bars, chains, saws, tractor trailer load of parts, way too much to bring. Special requests maybe?? Pair of 056 Mag II coming. 084, 2100, U4G(for laughs), 044s, cookie cutters, 100ll fuel, Husky and Stihl everywhere. Trading fodder perhaps (Dan??). Anyway, let me know whats needed. Oh, and the 200 deviled eggs are on the way.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Les I'd like to see the Mag IIs


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> What saw or size of saw are you giving him or wanting to give him?


 
I have a Husky 136 for him.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a Husky 240 for my sons. Maybe some cross enthusiasm will increase desire.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I have a Husky 136 for him.


 


RVALUE said:


> I have a Husky 240 for my sons. Maybe some cross enthusiasm will increase desire.


 
I got a new saw guy yesterday, he had lots of mid to small saws. He didn't have the books for your 034s. All I could get book wise was 044 046 and 660.

Edit: he went to a auction a dealer was going out of business. Those books will come in handy for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan he had 1 034 runner and 2 parts saws I'm not sure if they were supers or not. You want to go over there with me one of these days?


----------



## RVALUE

The only time I have is yesterday.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay man need anything from a TS760 I was given a box today all I want is a few of the rubber mounts and maybe the high top filter. The piston is junk cylinder may be ok? Most of the saw is in the box if you need anything?


 
I'm good on 760 parts... The 760 conversion project got kicked under the work bench...


----------



## wendell

ARsawMechanic said:


> I am also in need of directions!


 
Sounds like you just have to drive to Little Switzerland, roll down the window and listen for the noise. :msp_scared:


----------



## sawnami

That would be correct. I've got GPS coordinates and sat map (you can almost see Dan skinny dipping in the lake waving) if anyone would need them.;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> Check out this set up... I delivered a load of ~20" long and relatively large splits of Locust to this fellow last night. What most folks call too big... Then I got a load of what he REALLY wants to burn!!! Cool setup... He wants 6 cords of Hedge... Un-split...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



Looks neat, except for the core rot in some of the wood......:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Sounds like you just have to drive to Little Switzerland, roll down the window and listen for the noise. :msp_scared:


 

Yep, depending upon what time you arrive. The noise subsides right at dark, but about an hour later, it gets pretty intense again. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I have a printer for the GTG, however I don't have a cable. I have the power cord, just no cable.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahoma, AR,MO.KS.TX.GTG*

I have me number two Son, Tach new Battery, Old Husky Saw, Box of Files, Cant Hook,Large Paper Note Pad 2.5 feet by 3 feet (for Times , Names and other Notes) and if we can we need some directions and or PH number to call when we get Map Quest Jaspar AR. Firday afternoon. We can find Jaspar after we are lost


----------



## komatsuvarna

Been awful quite around here today!


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> Looks neat, except for the core rot in some of the wood......:msp_biggrin:


 
That's why he wants 6'cord of hedge... To make up for all the "soft" wood he he's to burn...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

I hope I have as much fun as this Guy


----------



## SawTroll

Job Corps Tree said:


> I have me number two Son, ....



How about the number four prostitute from Kazachstan, and Borat - I saw that film tonight as well as the Gillian Anderson boobie film (they are great)....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Been awful quite around here today!


 
Been cuttin Durand!!! Tis busy season!!! Breaking in the new stump broke 028...


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Been cuttin Durand!!! Tis busy season!!! Breaking in the new stump broke 028...


 
Know the feeling, ran half a gallon through a weed wacker today :help:. Also sharpened a 36'' full comp square grind chain . Anyone interested in learning to square file, pick up a big full comp loop, and take off .


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Been cuttin Durand!!! Tis busy season!!! Breaking in the new stump broke 028...


 
What do ya think?? Do I need to try again??


----------



## atvguns

Did you get my email Stumpy


----------



## ARsawMechanic

wendell said:


> Sounds like you just have to drive to Little Switzerland, roll down the window and listen for the noise. :msp_scared:


 
Yeah, but you gotta be a little bit mindful in that part of the country. Thats Newton County over there, a person could find themselves in "Deliverance" territory before they knew it...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

MMMMMMMMMMMM anybody happen to have a wrap handle for a 026?:bang: I found out that it doesn't make a very good wheel chock for a 3/4 ton Avalanche. Never got a chance to try it out yet. 

Everything else went OK today except for the flat tire on my wood toting cart, forgetting my standard fuel mix (everything got the "special reserve" today), breaking the gear pin on my trailer jack, breaking my tow strap pulling a downed tree out into the open, snapping a tie down on the wood load, and running over a 5 gallon bucket in the middle of the road in the dark at 75MPH.


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM anybody happen to have a wrap handle for a 026?:bang: I found out that it doesn't make a very good wheel chock for a 3/4 ton Avalanche. Never got a chance to try it out yet.
> 
> Everything else went OK today except for the flat tire on my wood toting cart, forgetting my standard fuel mix (everything got the "special reserve" today), breaking the gear pin on my trailer jack, breaking my tow strap pulling a downed tree out into the open, snapping a tie down on the wood load, and running over a 5 gallon bucket in the middle of the road in the dark at 75MPH.


 
Sounds like a fun filled day


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> What do ya think?? Do I need to try again??


 
It's a winner... Gave it a little more fuel on the lower end... Gonna use the crap out of it tomorrow too... Sure likes it's rpm's!


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Sounds like a fun filled day


 
Especially because he rides a mortorcycle. 


Delivering the A/C and Tractor now. Just 4 more trips!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sawnami said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM anybody happen to have a wrap handle for a 026?:bang: I found out that it doesn't make a very good wheel chock for a 3/4 ton Avalanche. Never got a chance to try it out yet.
> 
> Everything else went OK today except for the flat tire on my wood toting cart, forgetting my standard fuel mix (everything got the "special reserve" today), breaking the gear pin on my trailer jack, breaking my tow strap pulling a downed tree out into the open, snapping a tie down on the wood load, and running over a 5 gallon bucket in the middle of the road in the dark at 75MPH.


 
^that sounds like a normal day for me lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMM anybody happen to have a wrap handle for a 026?


 


I have a metal handle for a 028 that will fit if you want it? I took the plastic handle off my 026 and put on a metal 028 handle. If I remember right you just slot one of the bottom screw holes of the handle with a file.


----------



## RVALUE

Tractor and A/C delivered. 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## RVALUE

My son John is in Las Vegas, and took his picture with Danica the Racecar driver this morning. 

Danica, Katy Perry, no wonder I can't get him to pick up chickens or hammer nails.


----------



## RVALUE

I know Charlie Kimball, so my son gets a Pit Pass. What a waste of time. Why can't he just spend time on AS?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm finally on after trying all day.  Man this site has been messed up today.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm finally on after trying all day.  Man this site has been messed up today.


 
Progress.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm finally on after trying all day.  Man this site has been messed up today.


 
Yep, first time ive been able to stay on longer than a minute:msp_thumbup:.


----------



## sunfish

Bad day for AS.com! :msp_mellow:


----------



## RVALUE

It's bad all around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm still getting the server is busy message. :frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm finally on after trying all day.  Man this site has been messed up today.


 
Awe heck... Been getting ready for the GTG of the decade any way... Ran a few more tanks through the 028 today... Even got a little video blurb... I'll put it up tomorrow... I'll stick it on you tube tonight... Those 028 owners out there can hear the rpm's... Stumpy's experiment turned out pretty good...


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have a metal handle for a 028 that will fit if you want it? I took the plastic handle off my 026 and put on a metal 028 handle. If I remember right you just slot one of the bottom screw holes of the handle with a file.



Thanks Stephen! I'll take you up on that. It's a little hard to hold onto right now.:biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

*Gentlemen------------ Start Your Engines!*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mai3REsodC8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahoma,AR,MO.KS,TX,GTG*

Great video You going to and bring them??? Thats a load by themselves. I have 1 maybe two


----------



## RVALUE

Job Corps Tree said:


> Great video You going to and bring them??? Thats a load by themselves. I have 1 maybe two


 
Don't make fun of him, he can't afford a new one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Thanks Stephen! I'll take you up on that. It's a little hard to hold onto right now.:biggrin:


 
I already put it in the trailer.


----------



## sawnami

Job Corps Tree said:


> Great video You going to and bring them??? Thats a load by themselves. I have 1 maybe two



They're mostly loaded. Broke the starter handle on the 962 so I have to replace that. I figure that's the safest place for them so I won't run over any of them before the GTG.:hmm3grin2orange:



RVALUE said:


> Don't make fun of him, he can't afford a new one.



That would be correct. Someday I'll own a real chainsaw.:msp_tongue:-----------------------------------Then I'll run over it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Thanks Stephen! I'll take you up on that. It's a little hard to hold onto right now.:biggrin:


 


sawnami said:


> *Gentlemen------------ Start Your Engines!*
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mai3REsodC8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
That was a very cool video.


----------



## atvguns

OK what is the lineup on the food trying to figure out what to bring I know Les is bringing 200 eggs


----------



## RVALUE

The catererererer is cooking lunch.


----------



## RVALUE

And Ice.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> The catererererer is cooking lunch.


 


RVALUE said:


> And Ice.


How do you cook ice


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> How do you cook ice


 
The secret is a family recipe.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm bringing chicken, taters for baking, my grill, eggs for Sunday, and a saw for cutting fire wood. :tongue2:


----------



## RVALUE

I covered my plants today, and am ordering the lights tomorrow.


----------



## Locust Cutter

komatsuvarna said:


> Know the feeling, ran half a gallon through a weed wacker today :help:. Also sharpened a 36'' full comp square grind chain . Anyone interested in learning to square file, pick up a big full comp loop, and take off .


 
I wonder how square filed chisel would hold up in Hedge and Locust, especially dead, dried samples thereof...


----------



## SawTroll

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm still getting the server is busy message. :frown:



Looks like it is back to normal by now! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

I have lots of sausage and hamburger (home grown make your own patty type) should I bring some of both or a lot of one or find something else. What is the plan for the saturday evening meal.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm bringing chicken, taters for baking, my grill, eggs for Sunday, and a saw for cutting fire wood. :tongue2:


 
Be sure and unload those eggs, in case you get your feelings hurt and leave in the night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I have lots of sausage and hamburger (home grown make your own patty type) should I bring some of both or a lot of one or find something else. What is the plan for the saturday evening meal.


 
Its your call but some of both sounds good.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I have lots of sausage and hamburger (home grown make your own patty type) should I bring some of both or a lot of one or find something else. What is the plan for the saturday evening meal.


 
I have a "not good enough for Supercab's" grill, several stove tops, and the like, Looks like we can bake alot of potatoes, 

We have chicken, could grill burgers, then .........????? 


There may be some left overs from lunch. (ice)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Be sure and unload those eggs, in case you get your feelings hurt and leave in the night.


 
You said I didn't have to camp close to Stump this year.


----------



## RVALUE

Will those chickens still have the feathers on them?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> You said I didn't have to camp close to Stump this year.


 
What heater are you using?


----------



## RVALUE

Both ovens work


----------



## atvguns

Is there a big oven I might grab some frozen bisquit's for breakfast


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the saws loaded yesterday van is full. We also started loading the trailer with vice, few more saws, tool boxes, grill. Now all we like is camping stuff all the ice chests and wallet with folding money for Jason. Wrenchrod is a little worried Jason has something for our MS660 this year?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Will those chickens still have the feathers on them?


 Nope boneless skinless.



RVALUE said:


> What heater are you using?


 None the wife got some sleeping bags.



RVALUE said:


> Both ovens work


Cool I thought we would need a grill for chicken and one for taters.


----------



## atvguns

What about paper products plates, cups, butt wipe!! plastic silverware do I need to grab any of that


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> What about paper products plates, cups, butt wipe!! plastic silverware do I need to grab any of that


 
My wife has some of that packed up already.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll know in a couple hours how my week will go. 

I will determine if I can tote over the loafing shed. 

Looks like rain for a couple days, Which is what the grass needs.


----------



## RVALUE

The ovens are normal / small sized. 

I have corn for Sat Nite.


----------



## RVALUE

I have one of those two burner outdoor stoves that sit on their own legs,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm bringing my canopy thing, its a POS but will keep some of the water off us if it was to rain if anyone has them we could use a couple more.


----------



## RVALUE

Weekend is usually a good source of info concerning breakfast.

I have several Coffeemakers.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm bringing my canopy thing, its a POS but will keep some of the water off us if it was to rain if anyone has them we could use a couple more.


 
The wife has been wanting one anyway I will see if they still have them at wally world


----------



## Work Saw Collector

On my food bringing list I forgot to add, we are supposed to pick up the cake Friday evening. 

I don't know if anyone ever used the word "Sawtober" Fest But I hope not. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> On my food bringing list I forgot to add, we are supposed to pick up the cake Friday evening.
> 
> I don't know if anyone ever used the word "Sawtober" Fest But I hope not. :msp_rolleyes:


 
Is that a birthday cake?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is that a birthday cake?


 
It can serve dual purposes. It is bigger and better than last years GTG cake. I put a little more thought into the design this time, and a pro is making it not some cake hack. :msp_biggrin: I'll put up a pic before we leave here with it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is that a birthday cake?


 
I'll bet this turns out to be a great Birthday.  Rod said yesterday Its funny that we are taking two vechicles and a trailer and running out of room. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got to give the wife credit she has been putting stuff in boxes for two weeks making sure we have everything.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet this turns out to be a great Birthday.  Rod said yesterday Its funny that we are taking two vechicles and a trailer and running out of room. :biggrin:


 you may have to trade the GTG van in on a GTG 18 wheeler


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> you may have to trade the GTG van in on a GTG 18 wheeler


 
If it wasn't for what they and parts cost I'd have one, I got the class A license already. Go single stack twin stick Mack. 

Edit: forgot the pics.












Edit: I also forgot w/Camel back rears.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now back to your regular scheduled GTG posting. Google says 2 hours 30 minutes for me so around 9am is the best I can do.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now back to your regular scheduled GTG posting. Google says 2 hours 30 minutes for me so around 9am is the best I can do.


You are closer than me :msp_mad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> You are closer than me :msp_mad:


 
If we are lucky the advance party will save us something to cut. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we are lucky the advance party will save us something to cut. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
They better atleast have a pile of cookies on fire to keep us warm


----------



## Hedgerow

Aaahhhh.... The wood Boss is back in the saddle... I've missed it... We share history you know...


----------



## Hedgerow

Singin' a little louder now...:hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;4NjRxks_-EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NjRxks_-EU[/video]


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sounds good man!


----------



## RiverRat2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now back to your regular scheduled GTG posting. Google says 2 hours 30 minutes for me so around 9am is the best I can do.



OK,,, where is it taking place??????


----------



## J.W Younger

RiverRat2 said:


> OK,,, where is it taking place??????


 
Go to Arkansas an turn left.


----------



## J.W Younger

Without mapquest I'll be lost before I git out of my driveway.


----------



## Hedgerow

RiverRat2 said:


> OK,,, where is it taking place??????


 
If you PM RValue, he may be able to give you an address that's right next to his place.
MH


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got to give the wife credit she has been putting stuff in boxes for two weeks making sure we have everything.


 


atvguns said:


> you may have to trade the GTG van in on a GTG 18 wheeler


 


Hedgerow said:


> Aaahhhh.... The wood Boss is back in the saddle... I've missed it... We share history you know...


 


RiverRat2 said:


> OK,,, where is it taking place??????


 
repped up some folks here...


----------



## SawTroll

Where is Rope and SS? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

SawTroll said:


> How about the number four prostitute from Kazachstan, and Borat - I saw that film tonight as well as the Gillian Anderson boobie film (they are great)....:msp_biggrin:


 
Gillian Anderson boobie film?!? What?!?!


----------



## wendell

Well, I almost had to share some bad news with you guys. I wrecked the GTGmobile on Friday and knew I wouldn't be able to get the parts and get it fixed in time to make the trip.

On closer inspection today, the damage was much worse than I had thought so it is now at the body shop and I've got a rental.

So everything is still on track.


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> Where is Rope and SS? :msp_biggrin:


 
In a van... 
Down by the river...
:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll

wendell said:


> Gillian Anderson boobie film?!? What?!?!


 
"Straightheads".


----------



## ARsawMechanic

J.W Younger said:


> Without mapquest I'll be lost before I git out of my driveway.


 
Oh, so your the reason they tell you how to get out of your driveway!:msp_tongue:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

I know this isn't the "I saw it on" thread, but I thought I'd see if anybody was interested round here. Heard it on Dial a Trade this afternoon, don't know anything about it, don't know the guy, don't know if its still available or if its too high a price, just passing it along in case somebody round here is interested. Stihl 056AV, supposedly new 24" bar $200 obo. Seligman MO, Four One Seven-Six Six Two-One Zero Four Four.


----------



## Hedgerow

I had a fellow bring me a Homelite XL 800 Sunday... Too small... Yet too big... I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it...
But I couldn't turn it down... I'm weak and have a problem with that... And stuff...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i been trying to score one them big xl's for a while. just never could see keeping up with the nidjits bidding em up.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i been trying to score one them big xl's for a while. just never could see keeping up with the nidjits bidding em up.


 
But it ain't that big... That's the problem... It's 82cc "I think", but I was looking for something in the 6 cube+ range to park a 48" bar on and leave it.. You know, for those "hard to reach" area's...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> But it ain't that big... That's the problem... It's 82cc "I think", but I was looking for something in the 6 cube+ range to park a 48" bar on and leave it.. You know, for those "hard to reach" area's...


 
well you can see my lineup. that JD70V is my big saw. so that xl800 is big to me. sides, i hear they can pull a big bar. don know bout a 48" though.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> well you can see my lineup. that JD70V is my big saw. so that xl800 is big to me. sides, i hear they can pull a big bar. don know bout a 48" though.


 
Now dammit Jerry... If you ain't gonna make it to the GTG, how are we supposed to have the roper craftsman 3.7 showdown??? Nobody else has the patience to race that saw...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Now dammit Jerry... If you ain't gonna make it to the GTG, how are we supposed to have the roper craftsman 3.7 showdown??? Nobody else has the patience to race that saw...


 
know what you mean. if i was a smoker i could just get it started, lean it up against the tree with the throttle on and roll and smoke a mofiggin. then still have time to take a big swig outta the water jug, wipe my mouth, put the cap back on and saunter on back to the saw. probly still have time to take a short nap once i got back to it. since i don't smoke i guess i could have time to clean the wood chips outta my schnoz.
i truly hate missing the gtg. this life sh!t sucks when it interferes with my addictions.


----------



## RVALUE

I had a tough day today. Tough. Tough. Tough.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder how square filed chisel would hold up in Hedge and Locust, especially dead, dried samples thereof...


 
Not very well. To much effort to plunge into dry hedge.


----------



## komatsuvarna

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not very well. To much effort to plunge into dry hedge.


 
:agree2: Square grind in dry hard wood is a no go. It does work ok in oaks and the like as long as its green wood. I just got a couple loops to play with :msp_smile:.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not very well. To much effort to plunge into dry hedge.


 
Bwahahahaa!!!!! One of these logs is 2 years old Kenneth!!! I figure you fellas can use whatever on it... But it would suck to ruin a perfectly good race chain playin with it though...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Will there be any soft wood there as in (pine)


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> :agree2: Square grind in dry hard wood is a no go. It does work ok in oaks and the like as long as its green wood. I just got a couple loops to play with :msp_smile:.


 
I rolled em' around in the dirt too Durand, so bring some backups...:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Will there be any soft wood there as in (pine)


 
At my age, soft wood is well, let's not go there. 

Ordered the light today. 

Hope they fix it in the rain.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> I rolled em' around in the dirt too Durand, so bring some backups...:msp_wink:


 
LOL, May just leave the squares in the Jeep! :msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I rolled em' around in the dirt too Durand, so bring some backups...:msp_wink:


 
How about rail road spikes?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> At my age, soft wood is well, let's not go there.
> 
> Ordered the light today.
> 
> Hope they fix it in the rain.


 As long as they get it fixed


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Will there be any soft wood there as in (pine)


 
I got one softy... A 9' long, 10" Manitoba maple... AKA Boxelder to play with... And some smallish elms... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I got one softy... A 9' long, 10" Manitoba maple... AKA Boxelder to play with... And some smallish elms... :msp_rolleyes:


 
I guess the smillies dont work


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> How about rail road spikes?


 
Ssshhhhhh...!!!! Now why did you have to go and rat me out like that Dan???!! Now we'll have to fall back on plan "B"....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawnami

Another up and going today







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Got everyone that wanted tow loops taken care of. If anyone would like some or some more, just let me know. I counted around 40 more that will go for scrap iron soon.


View attachment 192742



[/QUOTE]

Bringing along a little HF pancake compressor for airing up, blowing off, etc. along with the burn barrels

I hope Dan's gotten an EPA permit for the bull**** runoff that may flow toward the nearby creek.:biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahahaa!!!!! One of these logs is 2 years old Kenneth!!! I figure you fellas can use whatever on it... But it would suck to ruin a perfectly good race chain playin with it though...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ever heard of Chipper chain???:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

When did the tow hooks come up for bade?

I have a bit of air, if it doesn't crap out. 


May go try to deliver the rain awning today. 

Rainy Day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

066 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I took the 066 out Saturday had a good time with it. Video in that other GTG thread.


----------



## RVALUE

I know no one believes me about the GPS. When I checked it, it sent me out in the woods. Newton county didn't have 911 addresses, and the routes and boxes does not bade well with GPS.

Maybe it has been updated. Maybe not. Real lats / long would work though. (Especially if you had a helicopter.)

Now back to your regularly scheduled session.

If Supercabs makes it in 2 hours 30 minutes, you do not want to be on the roads at that time.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sawnami said:


> Got everyone that wanted tow loops taken care of. If anyone would like some or some more, just let me know. I counted around 40 more that will go for scrap iron soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 192742



Bringing along a little HF pancake compressor for airing up, blowing off, etc. along with the burn barrels

I hope Dan's gotten an EPA permit for the bull**** runoff that may flow toward the nearby creek.:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

how much are the hooks again? I may like a few to trip over in the shop 



RVALUE said:


> When did the tow hooks come up for bade?
> 
> I have a bit of air, if it doesn't crap out.
> 
> 
> May go try to deliver the rain awning today.
> 
> Rainy Day.



I've got a 10x10 ezup as well as a few 6' tables I'll bring also.

You might want to consider signs or balloons at the intersections for the last few turns out of Jasper


----------



## sawnami

They're FREE! They're are takeoffs from new trucks that get chrome hooks. I think they are powder coated and will have class 10.9 bolts with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> I've got a 10x10 ezup as well as a few 6' tables I'll bring also.


 
That would be nice I am bringing one as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> That would be nice I am bringing one as well.


 
I'm not... I'm bringing a garden hose to spray on Stumpy and Jason while they're trying to work on saws...
Figured it would make em' feel all nostalgic... and stuff... 
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I'm not... I'm bringing a garden hose to spray on Stumpy and Jason while they're trying to work on saws...
> Figured it would make em' feel all nostalgic... and stuff...
> :big_smile:


 
:biggrin: That will keep the seals from drying out and cracking. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just a few days left and I'm stihl not ready. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan should I come up with something to go with the chicken, don't want to run short. Someone can't remember who was bringing pork I think? We will bring some hotdogs for the kids.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan should I come up with something to go with the chicken, don't want to run short. Someone can't remember who was bringing pork I think? We will bring some hotdogs for the kids.


 
Dan had some stuff covered, so I opted to bring a bunch of brats and Italian sausage... Figured we could use them at a moments notice that way... Smoker/grill will be in truck... It's wood fired, so maybe we can find some down there...:msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> They're FREE! They're are takeoffs from new trucks that get chrome hooks. I think they are powder coated and will have class 10.9 bolts with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Gosh Steve,I'll have to get at least four of them.


----------



## sunfish

I'm bringing a Super Split for those who want to try one. A few saws, mostly fast cuttin Huskies :msp_wink: Bourbon and some meat for the grill.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just a few days left and I'm stihl not ready. :msp_ohmy:


 
Tonight will be a late night... Saws are all in great shape, but real dirty... Ain't got time to really clean em'... Gonna get blown out and go... I am soooo not ready...

:waaaht:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'm bringing a Super Split for those who want to try one. A few saws, mostly fast cuttin Huskies :msp_wink: Bourbon and some meat for the grill.


 
Hmmmm.... Mystery meat... I'll get some BBQ sauce... We'll get creative...
:after_boom:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmm.... Mystery meat... I'll get some BBQ sauce... We'll get creative...
> :after_boom:


 
Make it crispy, they will eat it...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Make it crispy, they will eat it...:msp_biggrin:


 
A couple snorts of Kentucky's finest, and it'll be the best stuff you ever had... 
:feel_good:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

066 stihl mag - $650
066 Stihl Magnum Chainsaw


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stihl saw w/36" bar - $170 - medford, or
Stihl Chainsaw with 36 inch Blade - $170 (Grants Pass) for Sale in Medford, Oregon Classified | AmericanListed.com


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan should I come up with something to go with the chicken, don't want to run short. Someone can't remember who was bringing pork I think? We will bring some hotdogs for the kids.


 
Tammi's going to grille some blackened tri-tip. It's got some pretty tasty rub on it;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Gosh Steve,I'll have to get at least four of them.


 
Got you covered Jason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logging22

Hello. Anybody here today?? Just checking to see if this thing is going on or not?? Let me know.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Hello. Anybody here today?? Just checking to see if this thing is going on or not?? Let me know.


 
Yoo Betcha Les!!! Have some rep!!! 

I'm gonna forget something... Guarantee it...
:msp_confused:


----------



## logging22

Ill be boiling eggs from now till the end of time! LOL. Never fear, they will be there. I always forget something. Its part of the whole thing. Cant wait to get there. Prolly be Friday evening bout 7ish or so. Dont let Stumpy eat everything before i get there please.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Ill be boiling eggs from now till the end of time! LOL. Never fear, they will be there. I always forget something. Its part of the whole thing. Cant wait to get there. Prolly be Friday evening bout 7ish or so. Dont let Stumpy eat everything before i get there please.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sunfish and I will feed him the mystery BBQ... Might take him right off his feed for a couple days...
:spam:


----------



## RVALUE

I have to work on my job tomorrow. Therefore I am diminishing my chances of getting 1/2 ready. Looks like the rain awning got nixed, and ..........

I will attempt to have the important things covered.

Looks like the A/C will take all day to do. PS It's the heater too, and I don't need the place to freeze, AGAIN!



Blackened Tri Tip is a California thing. Tammy, do you have a confession to make?

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The tires on the van are squatting and I'm still not done putting #### in there. :msp_scared: 

Just a few days left,  this is not the gtg to fall out of. :chainsawguy:

Maybe a little. :thunder: and some :cloudy:


----------



## RVALUE

Judging on how many directions I have typed, there are 100 people coming.


----------



## Hedgerow

Only a chance on Sat...


----------



## John Ellison

This will be good. Will we have to run elk out of the area with the saws. They are somewhere around there are't they?


----------



## RVALUE

Hope they're not in the Alfalfa.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Reckon if it gets to cold Stumpy will care if I crash with him?? :msp_ohmy:

Is there any thing I can bring as far as food?? Desert??


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe breakfast items for Saturday.


----------



## RVALUE

There is a lot of areas that an $ 8.88 Wal Mart Air mattress will do nicely in. Right in front of the stove!


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Maybe breakfast items for Saturday.


 
What kind of items? Bread for toast, bagels, BACON, what ya think Dan?? Ideas.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> What kind of items? Bread for toast, bagels, BACON, what ya think Dan?? Ideas.


 
Komatsu may be bringing sausage, eggs, wop biscuits, etc. That would be a great help. I guess that maybe 15 on Early Sat morn?

That leaves the Sun Breakfast available as before. 

We have food friday nite too, so don't eat on the way!


----------



## RVALUE

But of course you may do what ever you would like. We can accomodate about anything.

I am better organized this year.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Komatsu may be bringing sausage, eggs, wop biscuits, etc. That would be a great help. I guess that maybe 15 on Early Sat morn?
> 
> That leaves the Sun Breakfast available as before.
> 
> We have food friday nite too, so don't eat on the way!


 
But Stumpy will be there before me.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> What kind of items? Bread for toast, bagels, BACON, what ya think Dan?? Ideas.


 
I want deviled eggs for breakfast!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I want deviled eggs for breakfast!!!


 
How about poached eggs and melba toast?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I want deviled eggs for breakfast!!!


 
You got it mang!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I want deviled eggs for breakfast!!!


 
and bacon and sausage and ...



I'm goin to bring some random food stuff and stuff...


----------



## RVALUE

There is a wood stove in the main house, it has already been fired this year. I imagine it worked correctly.


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> and bacon and sausage and ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm goin to bring some random food stuff and stuff...


 
Ok. But dont forget the stuff and stuff.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

I had no idiea on all this Food My son and I could hopefully bring Bacon for Sat.We were going out for food for us but if there is that much we can pitch in to help in what we can 10 LBS???? and Ice cubed or spring water in frozen Gal Jugs???Hard frozen in a cooler or buw it up there??? Older son that can't come Gave up his HomeEasy for parts , Big box of odd Parts. maybe someone can use them. Just have my two work saws to bring. Husky 298XP and a Stihl 020T.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> How about poached eggs and melba toast?


 
I'd eat that too... Especially if it was boiled in bacon grease...:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

I have ice!


----------



## Freehand

Hard to find good help.


----------



## SawTroll

I love eggs and bacon - but I guess they would be too old if they ended here.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Job Corps Tree said:


> I had no idiea on all this Food My son and I could hopefully bring Bacon for Sat.We were going out for food for us but if there is that much we can pitch in to help in what we can 10 LBS???? and Ice cubed or spring water in frozen Gal Jugs???Hard frozen in a cooler or buw it up there??? Older son that can't come Gave up his HomeEasy for parts , Big box of odd Parts. maybe someone can use them. Just have my two work saws to bring. Husky 298XP and a Stihl 020T.


 
We like big husky's... And bacon!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> I love eggs and bacon - but I guess they would be too old if they ended here.....:msp_w00t:


 
They make these things called airplanes niko... Get on one... I'll pick you up at the airport... :msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Dan, Your inbox is full.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> They make these things called airplanes niko... Get on one... I'll pick you up at the airport... :msp_wink:


 
Ill put in on the ticket!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have ice!


 
Coffee??? I get pissy if I don't get a couple cups in first thing... Nobody wants to see that...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Coffee is usually ready at 4:30......

I do have a bit of bad, or discouraging or, news, especially for the Friday crowd.
















There are reportedably video games on the premises.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedge, I may not have enough moccha cappuchico for your condimentally made coffee.


----------



## logging22

Video games, PFTTTTT!!


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Video games, PFTTTTT!!


 
Only allegedly. I cannot verify. I am electronically challenged.


----------



## RVALUE

Remember I have 2 1/2 refrigerators. One is almost empty.


----------



## atvguns

I will be bringing bisquits and sausage for the sunday breakfast do I need to grab stuff for gravy also My plans are to be there at 
8 am saturday morning


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Hedge, I may not have enough moccha cappuchico for your condimentally made coffee.


 
Grounds boiled in a pot... Filtered through a shop rag would do... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahama AR<MO<KS<TX GTG*

if some has a screen Video games My son will chear znd want to bring his,He's the gamer all that combat stuff, he's 18 some of us know where we were at that same age


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> 066 stihl mag - $650
> 066 Stihl Magnum Chainsaw


 
That guy is pretty proud of his "99-100" cc saw! I guess them cc's vary with the ambient air temperature?


----------



## Freehand

ARsawMechanic said:


> That guy is pretty proud of his "99-100" cc saw! I guess them cc's vary with the ambient air temperature?


 
He's been trying to sell that saw for a year now.Puts it up every couple of months.Always assumed he was a member here.

Too rich for my blood from an unknown builder.


----------



## Hedgerow

Had to build a fire tonight fellas!!! Gettin to be the best time of the year... 5 saws blown out wiped off, and sharpened... Saving the other 2 for the boy... :msp_biggrin:
Logs loaded, and a tool box started... Good grief I'm gonna forget something... I just know it... As Long as it aint the sausages, we'll get by somehow...


----------



## RVALUE

I am going shopping just now. I too will probably forget something.

As long as .............. 


Depending on who's attending, I don't know whether to get bandages or condoms. :monkey:



It appears my early Thursday arrival is in Jeopardy.


----------



## RVALUE

We should have decent air for blowing off things at the saw assembly area.


And electric!


And wheelchair accessible!

And Fishing, boating, and nature watching.



We'll need a bit of wood for Friday's evening Fire Pit. :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My dad always said if its got tires or tits your going to have trouble with it. I got to work on someone's car today so the saws and packing got to wait another day.


----------



## RVALUE

Back from the store. What a day for the computers to only take cash at WW.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I need to go to the shop, but I set here posting.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm packing up some today and not worrying about the leak in the fireplace surround.... (wheeeee) although I may go gets some tar and flashing for next week. 

going to run by my friends house and pick up any extra chains and parts he may want me to try to sell for him while I'm there. 

Since this is my first one, my camping/saw/parts/tool pile will most likely be small, as I don't really anticipate much more than I regularly take when we load out for a disaster relief trip.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Coffee??? I get pissy if I don't get a couple cups in first thing... Nobody wants to see that...:msp_rolleyes:


 
That happens to me after the coffee.:wink2: Seems like the ol' cast iron kidneys have turned to Styrofoam.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> That happens to me after the coffee.:wink2: Seems like the ol' cast iron kidneys have turned to Styrofoam.


 
:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The official AS coffee maker GTG. :msp_biggrin: I'm bringing one as well we can set it up in the saw/people assembly area, if it gets wet or knocked over no big loss.


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Gtg*

Well I won't be able to stay as long as I'd like but I guess Dad and I will be heading out around noon from my place, putting us around Jasper Circa 6pm and then we'll have to take out Sat afternoon/evening so we can both be here Sunday for pressing matters. At least we will still be able to make it and finally meet everyone. Due to the length of the drive, ww'll just end up seeing what food is needed and picking it up locally to pitch-in. I'm still torn on what saws to bring, or whether to bring all of them for the sake of the picture... There WILL be some single Malt scotch accompanying us however, should Hedge, Stump, Dan or others need to have an impromptu smile!!! I did finally get to fire the stove up last night, and am still enjoying it's effects as I type this. Now for some Irish Coffee and My bed,... Dang night shift:bang:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Will there be an extra side burner or two or do I need to bring my coleman stove?

I'm bringing pinto beans (in the crock pot now), southern green beans (need to borrow some bacon grease from breakfast), and baked beans. 
I'm also planning on getting a few loaves of french bread and may be able to make some corn bread as well.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I've also got some name tags (if folks want to use them) and some raffle style tear off tickets that I'll bring.

My guy that went out of biz is out of the area w/family death, so I'm unable to bring his left over chain stock.


----------



## sunfish

I hope there's goin to be enough people to eat all the food. :msp_scared:




Oh wait, Stumpy will be there, no problem! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Anybody ever heard a 3120xp turn 15,000 rmps?? I did, about 5:30 this mornin. I had to rejet it to richen it up a tad. She sounds sweet @ 13,300 rpms.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think there will be enough grills and stoves for everyone to do a little cooking.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stumpyshusky said:


> Anybody ever heard a 3120xp turn 15,000 rmps?? I did, about 5:30 this mornin. I had to rejet it to richen it up a tad. She sounds sweet @ 13,300 rpms.



 We'll have to check that one out.

You sure haven't been in this thread as much as past GTG threads talking ####, kind of miss you around. :taped:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I hope there's goin to be enough people to eat all the food. :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, Stumpy will be there, no problem! :msp_thumbsup:


 
The food, drinks, and friends around the fire turning into a bigger deal than the saws.  I like that just fine. :smile2:


----------



## sunfish

stumpyshusky said:


> Anybody ever heard a 3120xp turn 15,000 rmps?? I did, about 5:30 this mornin. I had to rejet it to richen it up a tad. She sounds sweet @ 13,300 rpms.


 
Wanna race? :hmm3grin2orange:



Se ya soon man!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Wanna race? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Se ya soon man!


 
Saws or to the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Saws or to the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


 
To the lawn chairs with our glasses...


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Saws or to the GTG? :hmm3grin2orange:


 


Hedgerow said:


> To the lawn chairs with our glasses...


 
All the above! :msp_tongue:umpkin2::msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got back from getting the propane tank exchanged, so the grill is ready.


----------



## RVALUE

Everybody empty your PMS boxes. Some have sent me requests and then their boxes are full.


----------



## RVALUE

I see there is no interest here. I guess everyone bailed.

:msp_scared:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm still here Rvalue. PS PM Me your ph# for emergencies (like when I get lost lol)


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm still here Rvalue. PS PM Me your ph# for emergencies (like when I get lost lol)


 
I tried that last march nobody would answer their phone.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I tried that last march nobody would answer their phone.


 
This is a better facility, Phones work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I tried that last march nobody would answer their phone.


 
That guy  got a new phone and phone company and it still don't work down where he lives.

Edit: his internet keeps crashing as well, be carefull how far out of town you move to. :mad2:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm still here Rvalue. PS PM Me your ph# for emergencies (like when I get lost lol)


 
Id like to get it too please. Sounds simple to find,but.......


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> That guy got a new phone and phone company and it still don't work down where he lives.


 
That's cause there ain't no towers "Down that red dirt road"...
ps:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> That's cause there ain't no towers "Down that red dirt road"...
> ps:


 I guess they are still in the CB mode


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I guess they are still in the CB mode


 
In that case, this here's rubber duck. And I ain't ready for the gtg... Over???
Pig pen??? You ready???


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

no i aint but im going to be there anyway


----------



## atvguns

Howbout ya rubber ducky you got you ears on!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hey sunfish do i need to get some more grape cigars?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Howbout ya rubber ducky you got you ears on!!!!!!!!!1


 
What??!! Type LOUDER!!!! I got 2 stump broke saws now!!! Don't hear so good anymore!!!


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Hey sunfish do i need to get some more grape cigars?


 
Yes sir! And that'd be mighty fine of ya to do so.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> I guess they are still in the CB mode


 
"We'll start in the basement, stay on the odd channels, and switch every time."


----------



## RVALUE

And.......


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> What??!! Type LOUDER!!!! I got 2 broke stump saws now!!! Don't hear so good anymore!!!


 
?


----------



## sawnami

Just finished helping Tammi make some Texas caviar for the GTG.:hungry:


----------



## logging22

Stumpy was here!! Stumpy was here! Just left wif the boys, and a few saws. Gonna see them in a couple of days. Hope the rest of the gang makes it ok. Cant wait brothers. ITS ON!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Stumpy was here!! Stumpy was here! Just left wif the boys, and a few saws. Gonna see them in a couple of days. Hope the rest of the gang makes it ok. Cant wait brothers. ITS ON!!!!!


 
Cool!!! Now start peeling eggs!!!


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Stumpy was here!! Stumpy was here! Just left wif the boys, and a few saws. Gonna see them in a couple of days. Hope the rest of the gang makes it ok. Cant wait brothers. ITS ON!!!!!


 
When are you leaving FOR here?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> When are you leaving FOR here?


 
Leaving Friday afternoon, bout 3-4ish. Gonna be late when i get there. But, im coming.


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Hey sunfish do i need to get some more *grape* cigars?


 


sunfish said:


> Yes sir! And that'd be mighty fine of ya to do so.


 
WTF?!?


Well, gentleman, I've been feeling like crap all week and was really afraid I was going to have to bail.

Finally started feeling better this afternoon, though, so I will be able to make it. I'm so far behind at work, though, I'm only going to have time to toss the saws in the rental Friday morning and head out. Hopefully I'll be there about 9 pm.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, this here's rubber duck. And I ain't ready for the gtg... Over???
> Pig pen??? You ready???


 
Are the 7 long haired friends of Jesus in the chartreuse micro-bus going to make it? :msp_wub: Just remember, if I say we're going to 7, forget it, we ain't going to 7, we're going to 3,.... Do we need to bring Ham radios? LMAO


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> 
> Well, gentleman, I've been feeling like crap all week and was really afraid I was going to have to bail.
> 
> Finally started feeling better this afternoon, though, so I will be able to make it. I'm so far behind at work, though, I'm only going to have time to toss the saws in the rental Friday morning and head out. Hopefully I'll be there about 9 pm.


 
I see the excuses for loosing the races has already started

Glad to hear you are feeling better see you in a few days.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Headed out in the morning. Staying in Russelville tomorrow night. Will be in the Jasper area Friday Morning - to offer what help I can.

Hal


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Are the 7 long haired friends of Jesus in the chartreuse micro-bus going to make it? :msp_wub: Just remember, if I say we're going to 7, forget it, we ain't going to 7, we're going to 3,.... Do we need to bring Ham radios? LMAO


 
You can spell chartreuse? you da man:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

I don't believe I will be losing any races that are in normal wood.

Now, if you guys are going to be using your home field hedge advantage, you probably got me as I don't have any semi-chisel chain.


BTW, can anybody bring me any hedge apples? My wife hates spiders and just learned they are supposed to keep them away.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I don't believe I will be losing any races that are in normal wood.
> 
> Now, if you guys are going to be using your home field hedge advantage, you probably got me as I don't have any semi-chisel chain.
> 
> 
> BTW, can anybody bring me any hedge apples? My wife hates spiders and just learned they are supposed to keep them away.


 
That's not an Arkansas advantage... It's MY advantage!!! :msp_wink:
But don't worry, full chisel will work fine... Just bring a couple of them...:msp_biggrin:
As far as hedge apples, how many do ya want?


----------



## wendell

I don't know, say a plastic grocery bag full?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I don't know, say a plastic grocery bag full?


 
I think we can handle that...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

I will be heading out to do the final load on the trailer, in a while. So I am fairly far behind you all. Actually the initial loading of the trailer. 





I did check the ice machine, and it is full.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I will be heading out to do the final load on the trailer, in a while. So I am fairly far behind you all. Actually the initial loading of the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did check the ice machine, and it is full.



Don't forget to sleep sometime


----------



## J.W Younger

wendell said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> 
> Well, gentleman, I've been feeling like crap all week and was really afraid I was going to have to bail.
> 
> Finally started feeling better this afternoon, though, so I will be able to make it. I'm so far behind at work, though, I'm only going to have time to toss the saws in the rental Friday morning and head out. Hopefully I'll be there about 9 pm.


 Don't forget the 346 i wanna run it and also see how my dolmer does up side it
you gotta run semi tho being ported an stuff


----------



## atvguns

anyone know if pinnacle pete will be there I would like to get another one of these just don't want to pay the shipping 

No-Spill 1 1/2 Gal CARB [CAN1415] - $15.00 : Pinnacle Arborist Supplies, Professional Tree Climbing Gear, Rigging, and High Angle Equipment


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sorry fer not bein on here much lately fellers. I've been buisier than a one legged man in a but kickin contes on a baby oiled waterbed.

Been scramlin to git some saws done & regretably one is not gonna make it:frown:. Unless the saw fairy fixes it fer me tonight. Even made a flyin trip down to Les's to pick up a parts saw to git it goin, but no go. Very upset with myself at the moment.

Les has talked me into bringin a saw case & cyl to demo using a degree wheel. I can show ya'll how I do it. Gotta put brakes on the wifes van tomarrow, git one last saw ready, git my saws ready, make up a special chain, clean out the truck, go pick up a Jobox, load the truck, do some luandry, and maybee git a lil sleep before I head down there. Oh and I'm sposed to do some weldin on my fatherin laws tractor loader timarrow too. My youngest has got football practice and my mom wants me to help the church group with a singin down at the old folks home. I think there are a few things that aren't gonna git done.

Can't wait to see ya'll this weekend. 

Is anydy interested in helpin me put some fule through some saws on fri when I git there? I got at least three that have less than a tank through them, Witch reminds me I need to git some more fuel mixed up tomarrow too. I also got a buildoff saw that has had more work done to it since it's arrival back from Terrys. It'll need some testing done with it so if River rat showes up I can try to redeeem my self agianst his saw.


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Les has talked me into bringin a saw case & cyl to demo using a degree wheel. I can show ya'll how I do it.



I guess Les can come up with a good idea ever now and then.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The weather.com site took the rain out of the forcast for Saturday.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Yep, supposed to be a nice weekend. I took off work today, fixxin get started on all my junkers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> anyone know if pinnacle pete will be there I would like to get another one of these just don't want to pay the shipping
> 
> No-Spill 1 1/2 Gal CARB [CAN1415] - $15.00 : Pinnacle Arborist Supplies, Professional Tree Climbing Gear, Rigging, and High Angle Equipment


 
I been wanting to try one of these, Pocket Scrench just never have got around to making an order.


----------



## RVALUE

It is about time to head out and begin loading. Seems like the best case scenario for me is to leave around 4. Which puts me there in the evening. Which puts me a full day behind.

Which is approximately where I figured I would be.

I have a little crane job to perform this morning, then about 20 hours of prep time.

Otherwise.........SOS.

I'll let everyone know when I get the gate open.


----------



## RVALUE

That would be 4 this afternoon.


----------



## RVALUE

Remember some of you need to empty your PM's. Kenneth.......


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I been wanting to try one of these, Pocket Scrench just never have got around to making an order.


 Maybe we can talk him into making a dilivery :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

He has been working crazy hours lately but is on the forum on Fridays.


----------



## RVALUE

Pete is up at the electric co-op by ATV today.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> That would be 4 this afternoon.


 Leave something for the early Birds tomorrow to do otherwise the will be cutting up all the wood:bang:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Pete is up at the electric co-op by ATV today.


 What


----------



## RVALUE

I'm cereal. He's at your neck of the woods.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Pete is up at the electric co-op by ATV today.


 


RVALUE said:


> I'm cereal. He's at your neck of the woods.


 
Tree work or demo stuff?


----------



## RVALUE

Dunno. I'm no secretary. Nor accountant. Heck, I'm not even a monk.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I seen a couple loaded trucks around NW Arkansas headed NE, Dan and Jason? :msp_w00t:







######################################/attachment.php?attachmentid=65145&stc=1&d=1276982857
That pic wouldn't work because of it's name, Censored.


----------



## RVALUE

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...B7I/AAAAAAAAAX8/cMm5O5UB52M/s320/Elly-May.jpg


What I wanted.


----------



## RVALUE

elle may clampett - Bing Images


What I got.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> anyone know if pinnacle pete will be there I would like to get another one of these just don't want to pay the shipping
> 
> No-Spill 1 1/2 Gal CARB [CAN1415] - $15.00 : Pinnacle Arborist Supplies, Professional Tree Climbing Gear, Rigging, and High Angle Equipment


 

PP is up there working and will pop in while on the road. Won't have any wares with him from what I was told. He's one of those rockstar's kinda like Stumpy, you know how they are... 

Wonder if Stumpy raised the price on his autograph session yet?

FWIW I'm planning on leaving out early Sat and should be there in time for late breakfast or maybe brunch. Hope I don't miss any of the classes (or any breakfast  )


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> FWIW I'm planning on leaving out early Sat and should be there in time for late breakfast or maybe brunch. Hope I don't miss any of the classes (or any breakfast  )


 
We'll try to wait on you but you know how these guys are, in a hurry to race stuff, cook stuff, Stumpy signing stuff.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahoma AR,MO,KS,TX,GTG*



atvguns said:


> anyone know if pinnacle pete will be there I would like to get another one of these just don't want to pay the shipping
> 
> No-Spill 1 1/2 Gal CARB [CAN1415] - $15.00 : Pinnacle Arborist Supplies, Professional Tree Climbing Gear, Rigging, and High Angle Equipment


 
pinnaclepeat said he would make it on Sat afternoon, I'll bring the TOP(Pocket) Tool I have them for our Trainees


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> elle may clampett - Bing Images
> 
> 
> What I got.


 
Time has not been her friend.


----------



## komatsuvarna

I gotta couple angry Huskies ready to go ......

Dang Artic breeze is blowing purty good here.


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> I gotta couple angry Huskies ready to go ......
> 
> Dang Artic breeze is blowing purty good here.


 
COLD down here too!

I'll load the splitter today and the rest in the morning. See y'all soon!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> COLD down here too!
> 
> I'll load the splitter today and the rest in the morning. See y'all soon!


 
Got to pick upo a cooler full of sausages today, and load the gooseneck tonight in the dark... The logs are on already, so I won't forget those at least... Levi went out yesterday and wiped some saws down for me while I was at work...






His mostly...


----------



## komatsuvarna

Dolmar 7900!!! Been to a few GTGs, and haven't got to run one yet. There's just not ANY Dolmars around here.


----------



## wendell

I've got one you can run, again! 

Of course, you may want to stay with that stocker. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Dolmar 7900!!! Been to a few GTGs, and haven't got to run one yet. There's just not ANY Dolmars around here.


 
I think you'll find the 7900 to be the baddest "out of the box" saw to date... Anyone's welcome to run it as much as they want. Now, remember, mine is totally stock... Tabs still on, runnin fat, no mods at all... I really want to run it and Wendell's together to see how much more can be had out of em'... I hear he's got a dandy... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> *I've got one you can run, again!*
> 
> Of course, you may want to stay with that stocker. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I never got to run yours either. I think JD and moparman even had one. Between the rain and stuff, I forgot about them :msp_sad:.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> I think you'll find the 7900 to be the baddest "out of the box" saw to date... Anyone's welcome to run it as much as they want. Now, remember, mine is totally stock... Tabs still on, runnin fat, no mods at all... I really want to run it and Wendell's together to see how much more can be had out of em'... *I hear he's got a dandy... *:msp_sneaky:


 
He does!!! Ive seen it in action!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Steve NW WI

komatsuvarna said:


> I never got to run yours either. I think JD and moparman even had one. Between the rain and stuff, I forgot about them :msp_sad:.


 
Run one once, and that won't be a problem again!

Have a great weekend guys and gals! I'll be a waiting on pics and vids.


----------



## Hedgerow

Gettin' better all the time boys!!!


----------



## sawnami

I'll bring a fuel composition tester for anyone that wants to know what the ethanol content of their fuel is.

The sample has to be as it came out of the pump and in a sealed container. It's pretty sensitive. The sample has to be tested within 15 seconds after it's poured from the container.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry fer not bein on here much lately fellers. I've been buisier than a one legged man in a but kickin contes on a baby oiled waterbed.
> 
> Been scramlin to git some saws done & regretably one is not gonna make it:frown:. Unless the saw fairy fixes it fer me tonight. Even made a flyin trip down to Les's to pick up a parts saw to git it goin, but no go. Very upset with myself at the moment.
> 
> Les has talked me into bringin a saw case & cyl to demo using a degree wheel. I can show ya'll how I do it. Gotta put brakes on the wifes van tomarrow, git one last saw ready, git my saws ready, make up a special chain, clean out the truck, go pick up a Jobox, load the truck, do some luandry, and maybee git a lil sleep before I head down there. Oh and I'm sposed to do some weldin on my fatherin laws tractor loader timarrow too. My youngest has got football practice and my mom wants me to help the church group with a singin down at the old folks home. I think there are a few things that aren't gonna git done.
> 
> Can't wait to see ya'll this weekend.
> 
> Is anydy interested in helpin me put some fule through some saws on fri when I git there? I got at least three that have less than a tank through them, Witch reminds me I need to git some more fuel mixed up tomarrow too. I also got a buildoff saw that has had more work done to it since it's arrival back from Terrys. It'll need some testing done with it so if River rat showes up I can try to redeeem my self agianst his saw.





I'm thinkin we'll be able to burn through as much fuel as you need! :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Here ya go Steve...


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I'm thinkin we'll be able to burn through as much fuel as you need! :msp_wink:


 
OOOHHHhhh yeah, As long as we don't run out of wood .

I got all my stuff ready, just gotta load it. Ill be leaving first thing in the morning, your a hour behind me, and by the time I get lost and find myself again, oh I figure Ill be there about 4ish.......maybe lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> OOOHHHhhh yeah, As long as we don't run out of wood .
> 
> I got all my stuff ready, just gotta load it. Ill be leaving first thing in the morning, your a hour behind me, and by the time I get lost and find myself again, oh I figure Ill be there about 4ish.......maybe lol.


 
Makes me think I should throw just one more log on the trailer tonight.... Don't know if I'll have time though... 
Guess we could see if Dan needs a tree or 4 culled from the herd down there...:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell

komatsuvarna said:


> I never got to run yours either. I think JD and moparman even had one. Between the rain and stuff, I forgot about them :msp_sad:.


 
I know you didn't. I was just giving you a hard time since we had this conversation after the TN GTG. :msp_tongue:

Made a mad dash at lunch and picked up the chips I am responsible for and a Wendell sized bottle of scotch. It ain't the fancy stuff Locust Cutter is bringing but it is definitely a whole lot better than that stuff Stumpy drinks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I know you didn't. I was just giving you a hard time since we had this conversation after the TN GTG. :msp_tongue:
> 
> Made a mad dash at lunch and picked up the chips I am responsible for and a Wendell sized bottle of scotch. It ain't the fancy stuff Locust Cutter is bringing but it is definitely a whole lot better than that stuff Stumpy drinks. :biggrin:


 
Hmmm... I'm thinkin' with the cooler weather and all, some Wild Timber Bird is in order... Thanks for the reminder Wendell... I'll need to be picking some of that up...


----------



## wendell

I've got a bit of a dilemma I need to make a decision on. The rental I got is Ford Escape so me and the saws, gas, etc. are riding together.

Do I load up tonight and give an extra 12 hours for the smell of 2 stroke to permeate the upholstery but will let me leave as soon as I am up and make sure I don't forget the 346 so JW is cussing me or do I do the responsible thing and load up in the morning?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I've got a bit of a dilemma I need to make a decision on. The rental I got is Ford Escape so me and the saws, gas, etc. are riding together.
> 
> Do I load up tonight and give an extra 12 hours for the smell of 2 stroke to permeate the upholstery but will let me leave as soon as I am up and make sure I don't forget the 346 so JW is cussing me or do I do the responsible thing and load up in the morning?


 
Load it tonight... Without question.... Crack a window...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm headed out to pick up stuff and load... Hopefully not in the dark... I'll try to check in by phone later. I'll head out at first light in the morning...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

a window or four. get a cross ventilation. then when you start tomorrow drive with the windows down for a while until you get on the highway. two things - it'll help you wake up; it'll help move the smell out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan I am bringing some lights for the walkway to the house and entering the pumpkin carving contest all in one whack. 




GTG 2011 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## komatsuvarna

wendell said:


> I've got a bit of a dilemma I need to make a decision on. The rental I got is Ford Escape so me and the saws, gas, etc. are riding together.
> 
> Do I load up tonight and give an extra 12 hours for the smell of 2 stroke to permeate the upholstery but will let me leave as soon as I am up and make sure I don't forget the 346 so JW is cussing me or do I do the responsible thing and load up in the morning?


 
I got the same deal. The saws dont bother me, but a gas jug is insane in the back of a SUV.....tried it before. Dan said there was a gas station 2 miles from the gtg site, ill fill my jug up there.


----------



## wendell

Nice, but where is the Dolmar, Jonsered, McCulloch, Homelite, Olympik, etc. ?


----------



## SawTroll

wendell said:


> I've got a bit of a dilemma I need to make a decision on. The rental I got is Ford Escape so me and the saws, gas, etc. are riding together.
> 
> Do I load up tonight and give an extra 12 hours for the smell of 2 stroke to permeate the upholstery but will let me leave as soon as I am up and make sure I don't forget the 346 so JW is cussing me or do I do the responsible thing and load up in the morning?


 
Bar oil and chips all over the carpeting is just cool! 

You should have seen the rear area of my trusty Volvo......


----------



## SawTroll

wendell said:


> Nice, but where is the Dolmar, Jonsered, McCulloch, Homelite, Olympik, etc. ?


 
Only Dolmars leak gas, as far as I know......


----------



## wendell

If it was my vehicle, I wouldn't care. Just trying to be a responsible citizen here. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


> Nice, but where is the Dolmar, Jonsered, McCulloch, Homelite, Olympik, etc. ?


 


SawTroll said:


> Only Dolmars leak gas, as far as I know......


 
My post was in reference to the pumpkins. :msp_mad:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> I've got a bit of a dilemma I need to make a decision on. The rental I got is Ford Escape so me and the saws, gas, etc. are riding together.
> 
> Do I load up tonight and give an extra 12 hours for the smell of 2 stroke to permeate the upholstery but will let me leave as soon as I am up and make sure I don't forget the 346 so JW is cussing me or do I do the responsible thing and load up in the morning?


 


wendell said:


> If it was my vehicle, I wouldn't care. Just trying to be a responsible citizen here. :msp_thumbup:


 
responsible-reschmonsible... you get the insurance?

build a 2x4 frame, put all the saws/gas in it, and use sheet metal screws thru the roof. 

:msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hank Chinaski said:


> responsible-reschmonsible... you get the insurance?
> 
> build a 2x4 frame, put all the saws/gas in it, and use sheet metal screws thru the roof.
> 
> :msp_wink:


 
LOL, I actually thought something about that.....minus the screws lol. I then got to thinking about picking up Husky splinters in the middle of I-40, and changed my mind :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL, I actually thought something about that.....minus the screws lol. I then got to thinking about picking up Husky splinters in the middle of I-40, and changed my mind :hmm3grin2orange:.


 
duct tape is a wonderful thing.

and if you tie a bungee to each saw, they'll only bounce so far before you pull over. You'll still have most of the important parts. Usually.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> I got the same deal. The saws dont bother me, but a gas jug is insane in the back of a SUV.....tried it before. Dan said there was a gas station 2 miles from the gtg site, ill fill my jug up there.


 
That's not a gas station... It's a moonshine still!:msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> That's not a gas station... It's a moonshine still!:msp_wink:


 
Thats even better! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got the brats and hot links!!! Got about a hundred of em'... Sounds like a lot, but those will only cover stumpy and les... May need to get a few more...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> If it was my vehicle, I wouldn't care. Just trying to be a responsible citizen here. :msp_thumbup:


 
I but down two of those big moving blankets on the vans floor over the carpet before loading the saws last week, I keep the doors open on it during the day and close them at night. Saturday I'll run windown down far a little ways.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Just got the brats and hot links!!! Got about a hundred of em'... Sounds like a lot, but those will only cover stumpy and les... May need to get a few more...


 Ya you should of got 102 so me and you could have one


----------



## atvguns

Alot of watchers tonight Are you going to make it down this weekend Plumbcrazyjr


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Ya you should of got 102 so me and you could have one


 
I'm on it...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns

Is now a good time to set the date for the next GTG I am thinking about doing one at my place maybe just a mini GTG like Stumpy had last year I guess we can see how things go.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Any body interested in sum 116 race fuel?? I can git about 25 gallons fer $11.00 a gallon. If enough of you want some I'll bring all of it. 

Off to the shop to finnish up:bang:


----------



## atvguns

stumpyshusky said:


> Any body interested in sum 116 race fuel?? I can git about 25 gallons fer $11.00 a gallon. If enough of you want some I'll bring all of it.
> 
> Off to the shop to finnish up:bang:


 Na that stuff burns my throat


----------



## wendell

Home from work, starting a fire and then it is off to packin'!


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahoma, AR,MO,KS,TX,GTG*

I have that 10LBS of Bacon. I did a Loggers Rescue/ Chainsaw Safety Class in Hot Springs today, the Instructor was talking about the Fuelin Cans and what we get in Pump gas both with a ethanol and without the Damage in will do just plan bad gas, what the ... bought 3 cans of the Fuel 92 oct.and 2.6 gal of Gas 87 oct.+ and fuel filter for the old husky we'll see what works and if it is worth $5.75 a Quart also a quart of fuel 100 proof for meee. To the Gentelman from North Little Rock and all I need a Long Bar for that old Husky I sadly run .050/3/8 Chain one was offered 42" but it was .63. I f someone has the time to show me how to change the gear I will take it otherwise I need a 36" or bigger in.050. Me ans Son plan to leave Hot Springs Just after 9:00 Maps said 3.5 hours right up hwy 7, brought a long Cant hook from work can't hurt. My Son wants to learn to work a Chainsaw on this trip??? I don't know a Gammer with a Saw oooh. stop now need beeer, can someone teell me what I am forgetting???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Job Corps Tree said:


> I have that 10LBS of Bacon. I did a Loggers Rescue/ Chainsaw Safety Class in Hot Springs today, the Instructor was talking about the Fuelin Cans and what we get in Pump gas both with a ethanol and without the Damage in will do just plan bad gas, what the ... bought 3 cans of the Fuel 92 oct.and 2.6 gal of Gas 87 oct.+ and fuel filter for the old husky we'll see what works and if it is worth $5.75 a Quart also a quart of fuel 100 proof for meee. To the Gentelman from North Little Rock and all I need a Long Bar for that old Husky I sadly run .050/3/8 Chain one was offered 42" but it was .63. I f someone has the time to show me how to change the gear I will take it otherwise I need a 36" or bigger in.050. Me ans Son plan to leave Hot Springs Just after 9:00 Maps said 3.5 hours right up hwy 7, brought a long Cant hook from work can't hurt. My Son wants to learn to work a Chainsaw on this trip??? I don't know a Gammer with a Saw oooh. stop now need beeer, can someone teell me what I am forgetting???


 
There is always a bunch of working on saws I learn something every GTG. On your saw you should be able to drive .050 or .063 with the same 7 pin rim or spur clutch wichever you have.


----------



## atvguns

Check it out http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/183410.htm


----------



## Job Corps Tree

Thats great.I did not know I have had that saw sence 86 and never thought it would sill be running 10 years later let alone tell now. I have made back what it cost how many times, now it could be time to Play, My older son he's 23 just got it stated for his first time two weeks ago, now he wants it when I(not to soon & not just now) go. It don't run like the ones he has at the Firehouse!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Job Corps Tree said:


> I have that 10LBS of Bacon. I did a Loggers Rescue/ Chainsaw Safety Class in Hot Springs today, the Instructor was talking about the Fuelin Cans and what we get in Pump gas both with a ethanol and without the Damage in will do just plan bad gas, what the ... bought 3 cans of the Fuel 92 oct.and 2.6 gal of Gas 87 oct.+ and fuel filter for the old husky we'll see what works and if it is worth $5.75 a Quart also a quart of fuel 100 proof for meee. To the Gentelman from North Little Rock and all I need a Long Bar for that old Husky I sadly run .050/3/8 Chain one was offered 42" but it was .63. I f someone has the time to show me how to change the gear I will take it otherwise I need a 36" or bigger in.050. Me ans Son plan to leave Hot Springs Just after 9:00 Maps said 3.5 hours right up hwy 7, brought a long Cant hook from work can't hurt. My Son wants to learn to work a Chainsaw on this trip??? I don't know a Gammer with a Saw oooh. stop now need beeer, can someone teell me what I am forgetting???


 


Work Saw Collector said:


> There is always a bunch of working on saws I learn something every GTG. On your saw you should be able to drive .050 or .063 with the same 7 pin rim or spur clutch wichever you have.



I gave this some more thought was the 42" 404? if so its just a rim change.


----------



## Job Corps Tree

No just just the wider Gage .063 & 3/8 pitch. I gave up on .404. years ago last I had was 32" don't find much use for it here in AR.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Job Corps Tree said:


> No just just the wider Gage .063 & 3/8 pitch. I gave up on .404. years ago last I had was 32" don't find much use for it here in AR.


 
Cool 3/8 .063 you can just bolt the bar on and go. I have a 42" with 3/8 .063 Love that bar, I could have put 404 .063 with a rim change but I went with the 3/8 and am happy.


----------



## RVALUE

I am here at the GTG site. 

I haven't read the thread yet, 


Had a bit of smoke in the suite, when we got back from our steak dinner. 



I'm sure we'll have a dozen opinions on what happened.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Alot of watchers tonight Are you going to make it down this weekend Plumbcrazyjr


 

you bet i am. I should be there about 7am saturday. I had some truck problems this week([email protected]*m dodge) so i will be stylin in the escort but i will be there. I dropped some saws off at stumpys tonight to bring down for me due to my limited room.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I am here at the GTG site.
> 
> I haven't read the thread yet,
> 
> 
> Had a bit of smoke in the suite, when we got back from our steak dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we'll have a dozen opinions on what happened.



I hope it wasn't the new A/C heat pump unit


----------



## wendell

Would it be safe to assume that someone will have a set of wrenches there? My 17 mm scrench has gone missing. :msp_sad:

Also couldn't find my 20" bar so I'm bringing a special surprise bar instead.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I hope it wasn't the new A/C heat pump unit


 
Wood stove


We have a new light!


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> Would it be safe to assume that someone will have a set of wrenches there? My 17 mm scrench has gone missing. :msp_sad:
> 
> Also couldn't find my 20" bar so I'm bringing a special surprise bar instead.



suprise bar? I hope it is rated for medium to hard hedge


----------



## RVALUE

I put up the most generic sign at the highway one could ever imagine. Took 1 minute to make.

Then avoid the cones.........


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool 3/8 .063 you can just bolt the bar on and go. I have a 42" with 3/8 .063 Love that bar, I could have put 404 .063 with a rim change but I went with the 3/8 and am happy.


 
I am bringing a 42" .404 I think you'll find to your liking stephen... It's attached to an 076 that I'd say is a small victory this year... It might not win a race, but she ain't no slouch... And may win the heavy saw award... Right up your alley... Truck and trailer are loaded.... Got saws, fuel, logs, sausage, and smoker... Don't care what I forgot... We'll survive...:spam:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Would it be safe to assume that someone will have a set of wrenches there? My 17 mm scrench has gone missing. :msp_sad:
> 
> Also couldn't find my 20" bar so I'm bringing a special surprise bar instead.


 
Got all that covered... Screnches galore buddy... That, I didn't forget...


----------



## Lurch2

All you Friday travelers be careful out there. See ya Saturday am.


----------



## wendell

The hardest part of all this is going to be getting to sleep tonight.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I am here at the GTG site.
> 
> I haven't read the thread yet,
> 
> 
> Had a bit of smoke in the suite, when we got back from our steak dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we'll have a dozen opinions on what happened.


 

Was it the one im stayin in?? Probly so. My luck. Its ok though, ill sleep on top of the damn thing. I dont care. Cant wait another minute. Wish i was on the road now, but alas, its not to be. Gotta skid and load two tractor trailer loads of logs tomorrow first. Then on the way. Not even stopping at the house for a shower. Get over it girls, i can clean up later. Just gotta get there.

Stumpy. Whats up wif the parts saw? Did they not work? Whats up???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I am bringing a 42" .404 I think you'll find to your liking stephen... It's attached to an 076 that I'd say is a small victory this year... It might not win a race, but she ain't no slouch... And may win the heavy saw award... Right up your alley... Truck and trailer are loaded.... Got saws, fuel, logs, sausage, and smoker... Don't care what I forgot... We'll survive...:spam:


 
Im bringing a few longer bars. Just a few.:msp_wink:


----------



## Job Corps Tree

I go to sleep now and I will Dream of Big Husqvarna saw in the wind 7 beeer see you all tomorrow or Sat.


----------



## logging22

Got a holy crap last minute parts request fellas. I need a bar nut for a 084. For some reason my dealer doesnt carry them and said, and i quote, "it would be bout 2 weeks to get one", WTF!! Anyway, if anybody coming this weekend has an extra or two i would be grateful. Got trading stuff or the usual lint and empty beer cans to trade. Thanks and stuff, or something.:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell

Well, boys, it's off to bed for me. I'll see ya in the PM.


----------



## sunfish

I'm loadin up in the morning, hope to hit the road before noon.

Y'all be safe!


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Im bringing a few longer bars. Just a few.:msp_wink:


 
Just make sure you got them eggs Brody!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Job Corps Tree said:


> I have that 10LBS of Bacon....snip.... stop now need beeer, can someone teell me what I am forgetting???



The other 10 lbs of bacon for everybody else. 



logging22 said:


> Got a holy crap last minute parts request fellas. I need a bar nut for a 084. For some reason my dealer doesnt carry them and said, and i quote, "it would be bout 2 weeks to get one", WTF!! Anyway, if anybody coming this weekend has an extra or two i would be grateful. Got trading stuff or the usual lint and empty beer cans to trade. Thanks and stuff, or something.:msp_tongue:


 
you only really need one, that's why they put two on there. (If it's the same stihl nut, I may have a few in my go box)


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure you got them eggs Brody!!!:msp_thumbsup:


 
You running 3/8 on the 028


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure you got them eggs Brody!!!:msp_thumbsup:


 
What do you mean?? What eggs?:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You running 3/8 on the 028


 
Nope... .325... Why?


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> What do you mean?? What eggs?:help:


 
Awe crap... Did you eat the eggs already? I been lookin forward to those for 2 months!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Awe crap... Did you eat the eggs already? I been lookin forward to those for 2 months!!!


 
Yep, all gone. Strumpet helped. Hit him later.


----------



## wendell

Just don't put too much vinegar in them. I hate when they have too much vinegar.

Decided I wasn't going to get to sleep so enjoying a few fingers of rye and winding down.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... .325... Why?


 
ok just trying to find out where I can get a 8 pin sprocket for my 3/8 chain. I ordered a 3/8 8 pin and .325 9 pin when they arrived they were both large spline


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Yep, all gone. Strumpet helped. Hit him later.


:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Just don't put too much vinegar in them. I hate when they have too much vinegar.
> 
> Decided I wasn't going to get to sleep so enjoying a few fingers of rye and winding down.


 
Same here... Just has a little higher corn to rye ratio... Be there around 10:30 or so...


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> ok just trying to find out where I can get a 8 pin sprocket for my 3/8 chain. I ordered a 3/8 8 pin and .325 9 pin when they arrived they were both large spline


 
What are you running a 3/8's 8 pin small spline on?


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> What are you running a 3/8's 8 pin small spline on?


 
Nothing yet I can't find the parts:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> ok just trying to find out where I can get a 8 pin sprocket for my 3/8 chain. I ordered a 3/8 8 pin and .325 9 pin when they arrived they were both large spline


 
Got an 8 pin for the 372... 3/8... Does that help???


----------



## atvguns

actually I think it is call standard it is not the mini and not the large Stihl


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Nothing yet I can't find the parts:help:


 
What would you *like* to run a 3/8's 8 pin small spline on?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Got an 8 pin for the 372... 3/8... Does that help???


 
We may have to do some compating at the GtG


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> What would you *like* to run a 3/8's 8 pin small spline on?


 
036


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> What would you *like* to run a 3/8's 8 pin small spline on?


 
Get to bed Wendell... Get an extra early start so I can still speak coherently when you get here tomorrow... :msp_wink:


----------



## J.W Younger

I don't think your gonna find an 8pin small spline in 3/8 unless you go the aftermarket like pins between 2 washers.


----------



## MO-Iron

I will be arriving early afternoon on Saturday. Let me know what I can bring to contribute to supper.
I will check my PM before I leave the house (about noon) if y'all need me to pick anything up on the way down.

MO-Iron


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Got a holy crap last minute parts request fellas. I need a bar nut for a 084. For some reason my dealer doesnt carry them and said, and i quote, "it would be bout 2 weeks to get one", WTF!! Anyway, if anybody coming this weekend has an extra or two i would be grateful. Got trading stuff or the usual lint and empty beer cans to trade. Thanks and stuff, or something.:msp_tongue:



Les, I'm going to a Stihl dealer before I leave out. Do you want me to see if they have one?


----------



## RVALUE

Now should be the quiet time of the day. Kind of quiet here now. I just had to shut down the video gamers, :bang::bang::bang:

Now it's a casual wait until the first smiling face shows. 

Then it's non stop action until the legend leaves. 

PS We have a yard light!

(Hope they stayed out of my patch. ) 

I haven't even been down to check it myself. 

Should have brought my bow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I am bringing a 42" .404 I think you'll find to your liking stephen... It's attached to an 076 that I'd say is a small victory this year... It might not win a race, but she ain't no slouch... And may win the heavy saw award... Right up your alley... Truck and trailer are loaded.... Got saws, fuel, logs, sausage, and smoker... Don't care what I forgot... We'll survive...:spam:


 
Yep sounds good, thats just the way I like them. Full or half wrap?

I finally got all the parts in to finish this one I have but haven't started on it yet. It should be at the next gtg. It came with a 3/8 rim has a 30" bar now, I haven't decided what its going to have.

I have the stock 076 filter set up with a new air filter, and a TS 760 high top filter set up with a very nice clean filter. Which one should I mount on the saw? Would the high top look funny on the 076?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO-Iron said:


> I will be arriving early afternoon on Saturday. Let me know what I can bring to contribute to supper.
> I will check my PM before I leave the house (about noon) if y'all need me to pick anything up on the way down.
> 
> MO-Iron


 
You still got that 346 from that builder in Californi? Happy to see you posting Man.




To all the members leaving today be carefull and have a great trip. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## atvguns

If the wife stays in her current mood I may be on my way down today :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

and the verdict is........:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

We are two miles from the stihl dealer.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> We may have to do some compating at the GtG


 
Can I watch? Is that why your wife feels jilted? :monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

Headed out!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> We are two miles from the stihl dealer.


 
Did you invite them to come see some saws?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Headed out!!!


 
 So coffee and the fire will be going by the time I get there. 

Be safe man.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did you invite them to come see some saws?


 
I was talking with my dealer after our GTG she wished I had asked her to come, I will to our next one.


----------



## komatsuvarna

206 miles down


----------



## Hank Chinaski

doing the last bit of cooking today, grocery store run and last of camping equip loading.


Ya'll early birds be safe on your way, see you in the morning.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I hope to be "On the road again" in bout 3ish hours. And stuff.:msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

arrrrggggghhhhh! i'm so envious i'm turning 3 shades of green. you guys have a safe weekend. catch you next time.


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> arrrrggggghhhhh! i'm so envious i'm turning 3 shades of green. you guys have a safe weekend. catch you next time.


 Sorry you can't make it I know how it feels I will try to get a picture of Stumpy just for you


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did you invite them to come see some saws?


 
They think that's stupid. Grown men playing with tools.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> They think that's stupid. Grown men playing with tools.



Yeah, every time I tell someone about my saws and the group of guys that I hang with at the GTG's the phrase "you guys are ate up" seems to always come out.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Yeah, every time I tell someone about my saws and the group of guys that I hang with at the GTG's the phrase "you guys are ate up" seems to always come out.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I get that same thing, just thought a dealer would be interested.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Yeah, every time I tell someone about my saws and the group of guys that I hang with at the GTG's the phrase "you guys are ate up" seems to always come out.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
they can't see the forest for the trees. a chance to hang out in the outdoors with a bunch of guys with like interests with good food and camaraderie should never be discounted. the shame, they just can't see it. tooooooo bad.


----------



## sawnami

Les, I picked a bar nut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Went to another Stihl dealer to finish my needs. They've got this little ol' thing for sale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atvguns

Well went to another dealer to day seems there is no such thing as a 3/8 8pin in small spline no wonder the first dealer got the wrong one ordered. I tryed the drum off of the o44 thinking I could switch to large spline everything is the same except it is not deep enough to reach the oil pump drive so that is a no go


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Les, I'm going to a Stihl dealer before I leave out. Do you want me to see if they have one?


 
Yes please! Thanks.


----------



## sawnami

Got you covered. Had to leave your 090 behind at the dealer for now;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

I'm worried. The trailer that I don't normally take and the Avalanche are full.:msp_scared: 

Heading out. See you all soon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You all be safe. The last four weeks I have been working out of town. And the next job I'm going to is farther away than this one. Need to spend time with my wife and kids. They wre going to come with me but my wife has been fighting with her asthma and didn't feel like it would be good timing.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Ya'll better like beans. I'm bringing baked beans, pinto beans and just finished up my southern green beans.... :msp_wink:
also got a few loaves of french bread. Wasn't able to make the cornbread, sorry. 

ya'll that are drivin' be careful out there and I'll see ya in the morning


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Have some cake!




GTG Cake by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You all be safe. The last four weeks I have been working out of town. And the next job I'm going to is farther away than this one. Need to spend time with my wife and kids. They wre going to come with me but my wife has been fighting with her asthma and didn't feel like it would be good timing.


 Hope the wife gets to felling better


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Have some cake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG Cake by supercabs78, on Flickr


 They did a good job on that  save me a corner piece


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Hope the wife gets to felling better


 
She is doing better but we didn't want to be 5 hrs from home and her have an attack. I hope you all have fun but not to much.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone tonight? I hope everyone already on site are having a good time without the rest of us. :msp_tongue:


----------



## J.W Younger

atvguns said:


> Well went to another dealer to day seems there is no such thing as a 3/8 8pin in small spline no wonder the first dealer got the wrong one ordered. I tryed the drum off of the o44 thinking I could switch to large spline everything is the same except it is not deep enough to reach the oil pump drive so that is a no go


361 drum and bearing not sure on the oil pump and drive will change it to standard spline. That way you can use a 8pin 3/8 but then an 8 pin.325 ain't possible. See you tommorrow not sure when, depends on how early I git gone and if i get lost.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

got everything loaded fixing to eat dinner and go to bed will be leaving out about 4am to be down there at 7 cant wait to meet everyone:msp_thumbup:


----------



## J.W Younger

Got the alarm set at 5 but ain't heard it all week, been on vac.
Mapquest has me 3hrs out of Jasper so i'm thinkin 9 ish.


----------



## SawTroll

sawnami said:


> Went to another Stihl dealer to finish my needs. They've got this little ol' thing for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



Not that old - it is a late version!


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone tonight? I hope everyone already on site are having a good time without the rest of us. :msp_tongue:


 
We are having great time without you!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

without picture it did not happen.


----------



## J.W Younger

wendell said:


> We are having great time without you!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 Where you at when dull?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> We are having great time without you!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You guys get some rest, we'll run them hard tomorrow.


----------



## Freehand

Workin' like a rented mule over here guys,just got loaded up and I'll see y'all early. Don't let Mr' Dan tell ya too many fables.


----------



## wendell

J.W Younger said:


> Where you at when dull?


 
I'm here. Got the 346 all ready for you!


----------



## J.W Younger

wendell said:


> I'm here. Got the 346 all ready for you!


 Hope you remembered to string it up with sum semi chisel cause.....
I got sum spikes

when we race i mean


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Yeah, every time I tell someone about my saws and the group of guys that I hang with at the GTG's the phrase "you guys are ate up" seems to always come out.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
How many times have you heard "You collect chainsaws?" or "There are other people like you out there?"


----------



## ARsawMechanic

So, here I sit. Nothing loaded yet, playing on the computer, wasting time. I gotta get started. Is there anything I can pick up on my way in the morning? I'll be rockin the company truck, so dancing girls & hookers are probably out. Sorry.


----------



## John Ellison

Nice cake WSC. Finally, almost packed. Leaving about 6 in AM. Should make it by 9. I'm a slow driver.... long stopper. I'm anxious, would leave tonight but I want to see the scenery on the way. Gonna be a good time, see you guys in the morn.


----------



## sawnami

Test







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Guess who?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atvguns

Still packing


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Is that Santa?


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John Ellison said:


> Nice cake WSC. Finally, almost packed. Leaving about 6 in AM. Should make it by 9. I'm a slow driver.... long stopper. I'm anxious, would leave tonight but I want to see the scenery on the way. Gonna be a good time, see you guys in the morn.


 
It will be nice to see you agian its been a long time.

I am leaving around the same time as John. May be there 9 to 10 depending. I'll have my phone on will PM Dan the number if the advance party needs anything just call me.

Edit: PM sent to Rvalue, atvguns, Steve, ArsawMechanic, John E.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Test and Practice Post*

Test post there will be a bunch of pics in the slide show Sunday night or Monday morning. You guys have seen all the pics in that slideshow I'll add more after the weekend.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=107931" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157627757008950%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157627757008950%2F&set_id=72157627757008950&jump_to=" width="500" height="375"></embed>


----------



## RVALUE

The GTG is alive and well. Coffee is cooked, Lunch is cooking, all around good time.

Sorry for those that couldn't make it. Pity for those that wouldn't. 

Weather is perfect, and everyone has heat. 

Looking forward to seeing old friends again, drive safe.







PS I didn't get to bed in time to get up on time.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> It will be nice to see you agian its been a long time.
> 
> I am leaving around the same time as John. May be there 9 to 10 depending. I'll have my phone on will PM Dan the number if the advance party needs anything just call me.
> 
> Edit: PM sent to Rvalue, atvguns, Steve, ArsawMechanic, John E.


 
I'm fixin to head out from here. For for y'all that are there & are now remembering what you forgot to bring, if its gettable at a Wal Mart stuper center, or equivalent, I can be reached at (501) Four Seven Two-Five Eight Three Three.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how are things going @ Dan's Hope every one is having a horrible time:jester:. So who's winning the saw race.


----------



## wendell

GTG went very well. Still got a few saws running but it is getting dark. Never did much serious racing so my goal of winning all the categories to pay for my trip didn't come to fruition. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> GTG went very well. Still got a few saws running but it is getting dark. Never did much serious racing so my goal of winning all the categories to pay for my trip didn't come to fruition. :msp_wink:


 
Out of sheer sawmanship, you'd Von down to defeat to my stock 7900... As far as machines,???? The Copsey saw you got is fantastic.... Just sayin....


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Ok,mo,ar,ks,tx,gtg*

Sorry that my Son and I had to leave that way, We talked it over and just could not face another night sleeping in the pick up and never in that COLD of a Tent. We thought that if we got out than we could get home before dark and maybe miss the Deer that like to run at night, dont like Hunting with a pick up, we are home and a BIG Thank you to all the AS members, just to put faces with names, how offten can you see what was it 130 chainsaw togather in one spot sometimes 10 running at once.or four 100+cc saws running at the same time. One Great Time for all young and old


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wow! That was a blast! I wish that Dad and I could have stayed tonight, but it was definitely worth the drive and I can't wait for the next one, wherever it may be!!! Dad wasn't sure what we were getting into, and now he's speculating when/where the next one will be! 

Dan, thanks for having us out to your property! It was gorgeous and you are a wonderful person for doing it and a gracious host. Wendell, thank you for the Cigar, (I'm going to have to get a few more of those). Hedge is right; that Copsey saw is mean! It was a blast meeting all of you and finally connecting handles w/faces,... Especially Stumpy's!!! :msp_wub: To all who had a hand in this, provided for this and for all who's saws I was able to play with, THANK YOU! Only problem is I now need a S.S, and an 880, 084, 076, 372, 7900, 5100s or 5105s, P62, 166, and I forget the models of the big yellow Macs and the Big Homelites,.....  Great, now I AM going to go broke.:msp_scared::hmm3grin2orange: 

Oh, and Wolf: That 880 of yours,.... I think it may have warped my brain. I'm going to have to make at least E-7 just for the gas to play one of those!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Went to another Stihl dealer to finish my needs. They've got this little ol' thing for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
That would look wonderful, in a glass case in my barn, (when it wasn't getting dirty from the occasional throwing of 1/2" wood chips),... I can dream.


----------



## J.W Younger

Just made it home, and ditto what locust cutter said, it was great meeting and hanging out with you guys...most fun I've had with my boots on. Thanks a bunch Dan and all yaw.


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks to all that came, I really am enjoying it. 

Glad to meet new and young members

Thanks for all that had a part in the saw!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning are you all enjoying breakfast ?


----------



## Locust Cutter

*P65a*

I wonder if a P65A w/a 16" bar, 2x chains and a rebuilt carb would be worth $180.00? What is it sizewise compared to that big pioneer that was at the GTG?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I really enjoyed meeting/seeing/eating and making chips with everyone. The food was great as was the venue. Huge thanks to Rvalue for hosting and such a beautiful location (I'm very jealous lol). 
More thanks go out to Stumpy, Pinnacle Pete and Baileys (and others I didn't get the names of) for the prizes for the drawings! There was a lot of great swag there for the gettin' !

I ran like a little girl from the impending storm last night and made it back home around 11ish. Tired and still have to unload the truck today. 

Hope everyone has safe travels home and thanks again!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The one thing I missed the most was seeing friends and making new ones. And making chips with many different saws. But there is going to be another one just hope it is as well attended.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Also Dan Is a great host. And has a veryy nice place. Really missed seeing him and others. But not that guy called Stumpy:msp_w00t:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I had more fun yesterday than i have had in a long time. All the worries of life got put on the back burner and just concentrated on having a great time. Good food good people how could any ask for anything better. I really enjoyed the twin cylinder saws thanks to mojim for letting me run his.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Great time yesterday! Thanks to Dan for letting us drag down his property values! Great turnout, great weather, good memories, good campfire stories. I decided to leave my camera in the truck this time, so I got no pics to share. I might start a few rumors, however!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Finally made it home . Had a heck of a time, and run alot of strong saws.








...and we corrupted my wife, she already asked when and where the next one was gonna be .






Heres a picture of most of the saws from my cell phone.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the reason everyone had to move there saws, man that pic turned out great I have 100s of pics to upload from three cameras so check back tomorrow for the rest.




GTG Pics2 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I would like to thank Dan, Pete, and all the members that showd up man what a GTG.


----------



## John Ellison

What a great time. I am glad you guys got some pics, my camera with the new mem. card sat in the truck.
Yep, Dan has a really nice place in the mtns. More steepness than I,ve been around in a long time. I got to see and run some real classic old saws and some new hot rods. Got to see friends that I met at the last gtg and met some new ones. All kinds of good food and good times.
Thans again Dan,Stephen,Baileys,Pete,Stumpy and all the others that made this a big hit.


----------



## RVALUE

I just got home. Thanks to all that attended, and contributed to the success of the greatest GTG event North of the Gulf.


----------



## sunfish

*Wow! What a GTG...

I had a great time and made some new friends.*

*A Big Thanks to Dan and Company for hosting this one.*


----------



## Hank Chinaski

and Happy Birthday Rvalue !!!! 

man, you're old...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The twins had there own Mini GTG. 




GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## RVALUE

Those twin cylinder saws belong to: ARsawmechanic, MOJim, and Rvalue.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I zoomed in on the pic of all the saws and counted 151.


----------



## RVALUE

Where are our 1000 pics of this weekend?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Where are our 1000 pics of this weekend?


 
I can't upload right now to many people on the net on Sundays or something. In the very early AM I'll start the upload. Its all it can do to download the text from this page.


----------



## Freehand

Happy host:msp_biggrin:






Hal got some.





Training new members.





Well worth the trouble for these shots Stephen.Best turnout ever.





Wendell's the biggest guy in the picture.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> Finally made it home . Had a heck of a time, and run alot of strong saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we corrupted my wife, she already asked when and where the next one was gonna be .



Duran, it was great to finally meet ya man. Enjoyed visitin with ya! Your stock 346xp, pullin a 20' 3/8 was the most impressive thing I saw there and was probably missed by many. Most impressive!

It's great your wife got corrupted and is lookin forward to the next one.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Duran, it was great to finally meet ya man. Enjoyed visitin with ya! Your stock 346xp, pullin a 20' 3/8 was the most impressive thing I saw there and was probably missed by many. Most impressive!
> 
> It's great your wife got corrupted and is lookin forward to the next one.


 
Well, maybe. 



It'd be better if she had a sister.........:monkey:





















Just kidding..... I really enjoyed getting to meet you all. Too bad you had to vacation early.


----------



## wrenchrod

*gtg*

enjoyed the gtg. like the big saws!


----------



## atvguns

I made it home took a power nap and back to work now. Had a great time Thanks Dan for the great site. Thanks to all those that contributed prizes, and all those that brought food.


----------



## atvguns

wrenchrod said:


> enjoyed the gtg. like the big saws!


 Wrenchrod don't over do it you are upto (2) post now:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Special thanks to Dan for hosting the GTG.

Very glad to see and meet everyone.

Thanks also to STUMPY for the help.

Apologize for not knowing all of the names.

Here are the few I took:


Hal


----------



## wendell

Just walked in the door. 1332 miles. I'm tired.

It was great meeting you all and I hope to see you all again soon.

Can't wait to see you all up here on the TAMOK GTG Bus!!


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Just walked in the door. 1332 miles. I'm tired.
> 
> It was great meeting you all and I hope to see you all again soon.
> 
> Can't wait to see you all up here on the TAMOK GTG Bus!!


 
Mah.


----------



## logging22

Just got in the house after unloading al my junk. Thanks to Dan for hosting a great event. Had the best time ever. Got to meet several new members to put names to faces. Cant wait for the next one already!!! Gotta get some sleep, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## wendell

Forgot to mention that the weather was fantastic the whole way until just as I got to Madison. Lightning was lighting up the whole sky and the rain started coming down in sheets sideways. Needless to say, the last 10 miles were very interesting.


----------



## Wolfcsm

View attachment 204150
View attachment 204151
View attachment 204152
View attachment 204153
View attachment 204154


----------



## Wolfcsm

View attachment 204155
View attachment 204156
View attachment 204157
View attachment 204158
View attachment 204159


----------



## sawnami

Thanks to Dan for providing an outlet for our obsession.and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

A fantastic group of guys and gals. 

*I love the sound of two strokes in the morning!*
(click on the picture)


----------



## Wolfcsm

View attachment 204160
View attachment 204161
View attachment 204162
View attachment 204163
View attachment 204164


----------



## Wolfcsm

View attachment 204165
View attachment 204166
View attachment 204167
View attachment 204168


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Finnally home!! 
Went strait to Moms fer supper.

Thanks Dan, this was the best GTG ever. The Kids had the time of their lives. I also want to thank everybody else fer puttin up with me :bang:

Off to bed now, I'm tired & feelin a lil Wendell, I mean grumpy
Hope everybody else made it home just fine. 

*MAH!!!*:wink2:


----------



## Lurch2

Many thanks to those that made it happen and all who made the trip. Good times as always.

mah


----------



## RVALUE

Besides my misbehaving, the weekend went perfect!

Thanks to all of you. AND my new saw! That was above and beyond. Only the best from you!


----------



## RVALUE

*IMPROVEMENTS: On the way home, I jotted down what can be improved next year:*

1.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> 1.



#1. Sign on freezer stating this is a freezer:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Working on uploading the pics right now.

I'm also working on my to do list.

MoJim: I'll hunt that 038 tank next time I go to the shop.
Rvalue: I'll mail you that list you wanted tonight or tomorrow.
Logging22: PM me your mailing addy I'll drop this black bag in the mail for you. I should have jumped on that 395 Rod was asking me about it after I told him we talked about it. We'll do a mini GTG before long got to find some trading material.
Atvguns: PM me your mailing addy as well.
Someone?: Didn't someone ask me about a cylinder for a 038 Super?
Stump: is that 335 done yet? I want to cut some wood tomorrow real fast. :hmm3grin2orange: Now MAH.


----------



## PinnaclePete

Great GTG Dan, first one I've been able to make and you set the bar high for the next one. Saws were awesome, food was excellent - especially Saturdays beans - didn't run out of gas til I hit Little Rock, and the company of ASers was a pleasure to meet finally.

Thanks again Dan and all those who helped


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Where are our 1000 pics of this weekend?



Be working on videos and pics tonight since I don't have to be getting any saws ready for a GTG.:monkey:



atvguns said:


> Wrenchrod don't over do it you are upto (2) post now:hmm3grin2orange:



He's soaking his fingers in ice getting ready for No. 3:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It has taken all morning but I'm half way on the pic upload, should be done early afternoon. :biggrin: Man this thing is slooooooooooooooow.


----------



## Freehand

View attachment 204215
View attachment 204216
View attachment 204217
View attachment 204218


----------



## Freehand

View attachment 204221
View attachment 204222
View attachment 204223
View attachment 204224
View attachment 204225

Sunfish's Supersplitter,close ups of the internals.Subaru/Robin engine.


----------



## Freehand

View attachment 204229
View attachment 204230
View attachment 204231


Wolfcsm and John Ellison,two very super guys in one pic.





J.W. Younger on the far right.Hope that 028 is good to ya.





Mr. and Mrs. Ellison enjoying themselves on a fine day.It was a pleasure to see you both.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just as i expected. looks like a great time was had by all. good on ya's. man, i hated missing that. looking forward to the next one. looks like dan set the bar real high for any of the other, nationwide, gtg's. God bless ya all. just sayin


----------



## little possum

Looks like you guys had a great time, and looks like a great spot for a GTG!

Nice bunch of saws, with what looks to be like a good turnout.
Hate to miss it, but that whole million miles worth of drivin kinda deters me a little bit


----------



## sunfish

Where's Hedgerow?

Hope ya made it home OK bro! Very good to see ya again.



Meh... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Once again I'm thinkin of all the saws I didn't git to run:bang:

Just now gittin ready to unload the truck. 

MAH!!!


----------



## sunfish

*Stumpbroke saws*

Congrats on the name change. Cool man!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/slideshow/show.swf?v=107931" allowFullScreen="true" flashvars="offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157627757008950%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fsupercabs78%2Fsets%2F72157627757008950%2F&set_id=72157627757008950&jump_to=" width="500" height="375"></embed>

346 Pics from three cameras, most are Kim's pics. Just click play button then lower right corner click on Icon that looks like four arrows pointing out and it will be full size.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> Congrats on the name change. Cool man!


 
kinda goes with the site sponsorship eh? not exclusive to huskys anymore either. hmm


----------



## rburg

Thanks for all the pictures. Looks like a great time at a great location.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Where's Hedgerow?
> 
> Hope ya made it home OK bro! Very good to see ya again.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh... :msp_biggrin:


 
MAH!!! Got tons of stuff to upload!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> kinda goes with the site sponsorship eh? not exclusive to huskys anymore either. hmm


 
Nope... Wait till you get a load of the 47cc 028 running a 28" bar w/full comp 3/8 chain... Silly? Yes... But that's how we roll...

[video=youtube;0TpbpUWTyhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TpbpUWTyhw[/video]
:msp_sneaky:

Just sayin...


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> 346 Pics from three cameras, most are Kim's pics. Just click play button then lower right corner click on Icon that looks like four arrows pointing out and it will be full size.


 
It's cool that you have *346* pics...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

suweet on that 028 w/28" bar. no trouble pulling that bar at all. hope ur bidness takes off like a rocket stump.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> MAH!!! Got tons of stuff to upload!!!


 
MAH!!!

I forgot to use the 'Stumpbroke Meh' :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Mr. Stumpbroke saws may be saying (MADragging) after all the saws start showing up on his door step


----------



## atvguns

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/183700.htm#post3231006


----------



## wendell

Thanks for all of the pics. For some reason I'm feeling a little old today. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

My camera operator couldn't stay focused so I ended up with about 500 pictures of Kids,Rocks,water,and trees not a saw one except the vids I did my self  

You couldn't ask for a better place for the whole family to have fun Thanks again Dan


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Thanks for all of the pics. For some reason I'm feeling a little old today. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Can't imagine why Wendell??? :hmm3grin2orange: And thanks for the awesome Dolmar hat Wendell!!! PM me your shipping addy, and I'll get a box UPS'd to ya...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Taken right after Jason gave Dan the 441.  I haven't seen a pic after the 28" was put back on. 




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
several guys ran the P62 Here is a shot of Eric.




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
I think Kim really likes there MagII. 





Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
GTGs are always very costly now I know I need one of these.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I put the dual port cover on the MS 440 this morning man it sounds great. I want to thank that member but can't remember his name for sure, so I'll say "thanks man" if there is anything you ever need just holler at me.


----------



## Hedgerow

And our host... Among all them saws!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

A little video for ya... Will it split hedge??? Uh... Yup... 

[video=youtube;IIjQd-l1F4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIjQd-l1F4A[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Our Poulan 53A getting rung out. 




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Me, Jason, Pete. Thanks for all the stuff Pete.




GTG Pics 018 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Plumcrazyjr and my 038.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Pics 026 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Wendell and Steve's 1020 I think?




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr

Matt and Jason and Les' 084.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and Elm? Uh... Yeah, that too...

[video=youtube;skG1n3jdj_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skG1n3jdj_k[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr

Pete and ARsawMechanic




GTG Pics 051 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I think I know where that handle came from.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics 026 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Wendull and Steve's 1020 I think?


 
That would be Hal's. See how he is keeping an eye on me?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I would like to thank all the wives for all the cooking and setting up meal time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> That would be Hal's. See how he is keeping an eye on me?


 
I fixed the spelling of your name after you quoted me. :hmm3grin2orange: Sorry about that.


----------



## wendell

Absolutely! Great big thanks to the cooks, Dan, Pete, Bailey's and to everyone who made the GTG such a huge success!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> That would be Hal's. See how he is keeping an eye on me?


 
Hey!!! That was the chunk of metal that beat the 076 and 166 in the overweight saw contest!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> I put the dual port cover on the MS 440 this morning man it sounds great. I want to thank that member but can't remember his name for sure, so I'll say "thanks man" if there is anything you ever need just holler at me.


 
That was me. Glad I could help out and that it worked out for you.

Don't forget to adjust your carb


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> That would be Hal's. See how he is keeping an eye on me?


 
looks like santa runnin' a christmas saw...


----------



## John Ellison

Work Saw Collector said:


> I would like to thank all the wives for all the cooking and setting up meal time.


 
Yes Sir! Without the ladies we would probably have had some pretty grim pickins. They did a first rate job. And another thumbs up to all the dif. photographers, what a collection of good pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's Job Corp giving his boy some saw education...


----------



## Hedgerow

Here everyone is after bloating themselves on brisket and beans...
That's Locust Cutter and his father just to the left in the foreground.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Our Poulan 53A getting rung out.
> 
> I think that Poulan I was running is actually older than my Father is, or at least darn close...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Me, Jason, Pete. Thanks for all the stuff Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG Pics 018 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Plumcrazyjr and my 038.


 
I did get a kick out of Hal's saws too' Especially the Homelite and the 880!!!! I have been corrupted by the strength of 6 cubes,...


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> I have been corrupted by the strength of 6 cubes,...


 
Actually, you have been consumed by the awesomeness of 7 cubes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I did get a kick out of Hal's saws too' Especially the Homelite and the 880!!!! I have been corrupted by the strength of 6 cubes,...


 
Me too, love the 6 cube and above of any age of saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Here everyone is after bloating themselves on brisket and beans...
> That's Locust Cutter and his father just to the left in the foreground.


 
I wonder what Atvguns is talking about everyone is looking his way.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> View attachment 204215
> View attachment 204216
> View attachment 204217
> View attachment 204218


 
That 7900 of hedgerow's,... I think it convinced me that I need one too' although I am comparison shopping 372's at this point. I knew that 20" loop on my 660 was dull but between a dull chain and hard hedge, that was dang near dust coming out of the clutch cover! Les has a look on his face that evokes: Wow! This thing actually DOES RUN and CUT!!! Maybe the 084's were the wrong choice!!!!! LOL


----------



## Wolfcsm

wendell said:


> That would be Hal's. See how he is keeping an eye on me?


 
That was a 1130G

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> That was me. Glad I could help out and that it worked out for you.
> 
> Don't forget to adjust your carb


 
Your on line name change I haven't got used to yet, thanks man.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wonder what Atvguns is talking about everyone is looking his way.


 
I let one slip but I didn't think anyone noticed:eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Between these and the fishing, and the kayaking, the boys stayed pretty busy... Great trails there at Dan's...


----------



## Hedgerow

These were the left over's that got fire wooded Sunday... So if ya'll want to know how to get a couple cords of wood cut and noodled in a hurry, hold a GTG!!! No splitter needed!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> These were the left over's that got fire wooded Sunday... So if ya'll want to know how to get a couple cords of wood cut and noodled in a hurry, hold a GTG!!! No splitter needed!!!


 
Oh man, I left too early and missed that.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Oh man, I left too early and missed that.


 
You also missed what I got from MO Jim ( thanks Jim). I gots me an almost new lookin husky 350 I'm gonna see what I can do with the open transfer cyl. 

Also gonna git sum .404 chain ordered to run on my new 48" bar that my 394 will be wearin @ the next GTG.

I wish sumbody woulda threw a rock at me or sumthin fer not breakin out Wiatt's 3120 fer the 6 cube showdown. :bang:


----------



## wendell

I was having so much fun I forgot to pull out the camera until I was getting ready to leave on Sunday morning, so these are all I got.


----------



## Hedgerow

And some of the best GTG times are had when the saws aren't even running...
Smokey scotch and Oak barrel aged bourbon... We're all about trees you know...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpbroke saws said:


> You also missed what I got from MO Jim ( thanks Jim). I gots me an almost new lookin husky 350 I'm gonna see what I can do with the open transfer cyl.
> 
> Also gonna git sum .404 chain ordered to run on my new 48" bar that my 394 will be wearin @ the next GTG.
> 
> I wish sumbody woulda threw a rock at me or sumthin fer not breakin out Wiatt's 3120 fer the 6 cube showdown. :bang:


 
I figured you'd wind up with that 350. 

I do like the 351 I got from him. Now it belong to my bro, he was surprised to say the least.


----------



## stihl sawing

Awesome pics guys.


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing said:


> Awesome pics guys.


 
Honestly, wouldn't you have had more fun with us that coming home with no deer?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well, I got Britts 3120 tore down & I think the theory of the piston swelling beyond what it should have is right. It has .020 squish, but has a ring around the edge of the piston where it was hittin the top of the cyl. As soon as I git the piston in & take some pics I'll try to start a thread on it.

BTW, sumbody left a brand new Forrester scrench on the bed of my truck. let me know whos it is & I'll send it to ya. Also everybody please check their tool boxes fer a phillips screw driver with a blue & black rubberized hadle. I seem to be missin mine.


----------



## stihl sawing

wendell said:


> Honestly, wouldn't you have had more fun with us that coming home with no deer?


LOL, Yes i would have.


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Yes i would have.


 
I hope you've learned a valuable lesson here today, Richard.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Well, I got Britts 3120 tore down & I think the theory of the piston swelling beyond what it should have is right. It has .020 squish, but has a ring around the edge of the piston where it was hittin the top of the cyl. As soon as I git the piston in & take some pics I'll try to start a thread on it.
> 
> BTW, sumbody left a brand new Forrester scrench on the bed of my truck. let me know whos it is & I'll send it to ya. Also everybody please check their tool boxes fer a phillips screw driver with a blue & black rubberized hadle. I seem to be missin mine.


 
Uh oh... I'll bet that was the one you gave us when we were working on the air conditioning unit... I'll bet Steve knows what happened to it... Maybe??? Or Dan???


----------



## wendell

Stump, I wouldn't doubt the scrench is mine and if it is, keep it for the rental of the back of your truck.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh... I'll bet that was the one you gave us when we were working on the air conditioning unit... I'll bet Steve knows what happened to it... Maybe??? Or Dan???


 
That makes sence, now that you say that I think I know where it is. Dan check yer tool bag in the trailer. I thought it was odd that he had a driver with the same handle as mine while loading stuff into the trailer. That was actually not a phillips, but a slightly different style head that fits the cross head screws on japanese atv's. 
Vessel JIS Screwdrivers


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Stump, I wouldn't doubt the scrench is mine and if it is, keep it for the rental of the back of your truck.


 
I'll just keep it fer ransom so you'll have to make it to the next GTG!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpy, your chisel chain is still on my 372. You want me to mail it to you or just wait?


----------



## logging22

Thanks for the pics and vids fellas. The better half also says thanks for the kind words and she really enjoyed herself.



















Sorry bout the frozen eggs. Meh.


----------



## Hedgerow

You know don missed out on the mystery meat sandwiches!!!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Thanks for the pics and vids fellas. The better half also says thanks for the kind words and she really enjoyed herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout the frozen eggs. Meh.


Man, I was really lookin forward to the eggs! :msp_wink:

Thanks Bro, fer lettin me bunk with you and the misses. She is definitely the better half...

Good times!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You know don missed out on the mystery meat sandwiches!!!:msp_rolleyes:


 
Was it any good?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> You know don missed out on the mystery meat sandwiches!!!:msp_rolleyes:


 
Yes he did, and it was a good thing. Not enough to go around! It was awesome Matt. Thanks for the to go bag.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Was it any good?


 
Not bad!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> Stumpy, your chisel chain is still on my 372. You want me to mail it to you or just wait?


 
Just keep it & enjoy it.:msp_wink: Does that meen I've got a chain of yers???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Man, I was really lookin forward to the eggs! :msp_wink:
> 
> Thanks Bro, fer lettin me bunk with you and the misses. She is definitely the better half...
> 
> Good times!


 


sunfish said:


> Was it any good?


 
I just wanted to put these posts together & sit back to see what comes of it.:msp_scared:


----------



## logging22

Stumpbroke saws said:


> I just wanted to put these posts together & sit back to see what comes of it.:msp_scared:


 
Bite me Strumpet.:msp_w00t:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpbroke saws said:


> I just wanted to put these posts together & sit back to see what comes of it.:msp_scared:



:msp_wink:

Mah! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

logging22 said:


> Bite me Strumpet.:msp_w00t:



better hold on there les i dont think he has had his shots you dont know where that mouth has been:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Bite me Strumpet.:msp_w00t:


 
UMMMMMMMMMM, I got nuttin


sunfish said:


> :msp_wink:
> 
> Mah! :hmm3grin2orange:



Now thats funny, no wonder Les was so grumpy in the mornin:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> better hold on there les i dont think he has had his shots you dont know where that mouth has been:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Easy thier Capitain Red Chops.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Shaved them off so there


----------



## logging22

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Easy thier Capitain Red Chops.


 
You did not go there!!otstir:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Shaved them off so there


 
pics or shens


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You did not go there!!otstir:


 
Oh yes I did:eek2:


----------



## logging22

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Oh yes I did:eek2:


 
Well, i guess you did.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Well, i guess you did.


 
MAH!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Y'all seem to be taking your MAHnday very seriously.


----------



## little possum

Just to think, I made it all the way to Arkysaw once, and wasnt all that far from you guys. Woulda been nice to meet some of yall when we were there!


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Just to think, I made it all the way to Arkysaw once, and wasnt all that far from you guys. Woulda been nice to meet some of yall when we were there!


 
Man, that's your loss!! Get yer butt to the next one and don't miss out on the sheer entertainment value!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> Just to think, I made it all the way to Arkysaw once, and wasnt all that far from you guys. Woulda been nice to meet some of yall when we were there!


 


Hedgerow said:


> Man, that's your loss!! Get yer butt to the next one and don't miss out on the sheer entertainment value!!!


 
Yah, I need another babysitter to stay up late with me to hold my hair while I git rid of supper after miscalculating the amout of whisky I can drink. I think Lurch had about enough of it:redface:


----------



## Lurch2

That was funny. It was the talkin in your sleep that bothered me. 

Mah


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Yah, I need another babysitter to stay up late with me to hold my hair while I git rid of supper after miscalculating the amout of whisky I can drink. I think Lurch had about enough of it:redface:


 
Oh, was there some hurling going on after I left out?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lurch2 said:


> That was funny. It was the talkin in your sleep that bothered me.
> 
> Mah



Thanks agian fer babysittin.



ARsawMechanic said:


> Oh, was there some hurling going on after I left out?


 
Yah everybody that left out early missed all the fun.:tongue2:


----------



## wendell

Fortunately, some of us who stayed did too.

Tryin' to keep up with wendell didn't work so well for ya, huh?


----------



## Lurch2

Lurch2 said:


> That was funny. It was the talkin in your sleep that bothered me.
> 
> Mah


 
Or maybe it was sleepin in your talk. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Fortunately, some of us who stayed did too.
> 
> Tryin' to keep up with wendell didn't work so well for ya, huh?


 You spikein my drink didn't help much:hmm3grin2orange: MAH!!


Lurch2 said:


> Or maybe it was sleepin in your talk. :hmm3grin2orange:



I would love to see a vid of my ramblin on while fallin asleep in the chair nest to the fire.


----------



## Freehand

Mah ass hurts.:msp_sad:


----------



## sawnami

Stitched some pics together for a panorama.


----------



## wendell

That didn't seem to work.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Stitched some pics together for a panorama.


 
I got a big red X


----------



## sawnami

Alternate entertainment at the GTG.


----------



## sawnami

Jason is the man if you want the perfect chain.





A mighty Dolmar





Stephen's P62





My next saw.:msp_drool: Wendell's Dolmar 166





Brandon's John Deere twin


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> That didn't seem to work.


 


Stumpbroke saws said:


> I got a big red X



How about this?:redface:


----------



## sawnami

The rest of the pics.

Jasper 2011 GTG pictures by sawnami - Photobucket


----------



## sawnami

Wendell's Dolmar in action.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5dIYegl_wWA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Wendell's Dolmar in action.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5dIYegl_wWA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
What is the displacement on that thing? It was fun running it, but I didn't actually appreciate how much of a beast it is, until watching it w/o running it.


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Folks!

Great job with the pics. You out do yourselves. Only the best from you!


----------



## RVALUE

It's hard to post with this server issue. It eats the posts.

However, next year I should have electricity to the area that John Ellison camped, for those of you planning on your camping arrangements!


----------



## RVALUE

A little electric heater, a tent, and an air mattress would be a good deal!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> What is the displacement on that thing? It was fun running it, but I didn't actually appreciate how much of a beast it is, until watching it w/o running it.


 
118cc If I'm not mistaken... The original brochure for the saw touted it as having something like 12 hp, but Wendell might be able to fill us in on exactly what it puts out... I just want one...:msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Wut? That saw puts out too? Wow.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Wut? That saw puts out too? Wow.:msp_biggrin:


 
Only the best from your local Dolmar dealer...:msp_tongue:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> 118cc If I'm not mistaken... The original brochure for the saw touted it as having something like 12 hp, but Wendell might be able to fill us in on exactly what it puts out... I just want one...:msp_wink:


 
MANUFACTURED BY:
DOLMAR MASCHINEN-FABRIK GmbH & Co.
HAMBURG, GERMANY
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER:
166
YEAR INTRODUCED:
1984
YEAR DISCONTINUED:

ENGINE DISPLACEMENT:
118 cc (7.2 cu. in.)
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS:
1
CYLINDER BORE:
56 mm (2.20 in.)
PISTON STROKE:
48 mm (1.89 in.)
CYLINDER TYPE:
Aluminum with chrome plated bore
INTAKE METHOD:
Piston ported
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.:
5.9 kW (12 HP SAE)
WEIGHT :
12.4 kg with 53 cm bar & chain
27.3 lbs. with 21 in. bar & chain
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION:
One Man operation
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM:
Anti-vibration
CHAIN BRAKE:
Yes, mechanical
CLUTCH:
Centrifugal
DRIVE TYPE:
Direct
CONSTRUCTION:
Die cast magnesium
MAGNETO TYPE:
Electronic
CARBURETOR:
Tillotson HS-274A
Walbro WB-17-1, 25-1 types
MAJOR REPAIR KIT:
RK-23HS
K10-WB for WB-17-1 carb
K11-WB for WB-25-1 carb
MINOR REPAIR KIT:
DG-5HS/T
D10-WB for WB-17-1
D11-WB for WB-25-1 carb
AIR FILTER SYSTEM:
Nylon mesh element
STARTER TYPE:
Dolmar automatic rewind
OIL PUMP:
Automatic, adjustable plus manual override
OPERATING RPM:
8.000 with full load, max torque at 5,000
IGNITION TIMING:
fixed
BREAKER POINT SETTING:
none
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP:
0.2 to 0.3 mm (0.008 to 0.012 in.)
SPARK PLUG TYPE:
Bosch WSR6F
SPARK PLUG GAP:
0.5 mm (0.020 in.)
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS:
Ball
FUEL TANK CAPACITY:
1.2 liter (40 fl. oz.)
FUEL OIL RATIO:
40:1
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE:
Regular
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION:
Dolmar two-cycle mix
CHAIN PITCH:
.404 in.
CHAIN TYPE:

BAR MOUNT PATTERN:
19 link
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED:
53 cm (21 in.)
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED:
112 cm (44 in.)
COLOUR SCHEME:
Dolmar Orange enamel with Black top


----------



## little possum

I was near Jonesboro, Paragould, Delaplaine chasing duckies 

Gonna try to get out there and meet you guys one day!!

Aint no way I would be babysittin Strumpet, I might would help him hurl. Im what you call a community puker..


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> I was near Jonesboro, Paragould, Delaplaine chasing duckies
> 
> Gonna try to get out there and meet you guys one day!!
> 
> Aint no way I would be babysittin Strumpet, I might would help him hurl. Im what you call a community puker..


 
Lookin forward to it. It's nice to have sumbody there to compare chunks:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahoma,AR.MO.KS.TX.GTG*



Hedgerow said:


> Here's Job Corp giving his boy some saw education...


That shot of Job Corps Tree and Son was the 4th or 5th Saw cut Robert had ever made with a Chainsaw, He had a great time, Thank you all for this time we did enjoy it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

I wanted to thank Steve for bug controll this year, you can't see him but he is in there. :hmm3grin2orange: 




GTG Pics 016 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Don/Sunfish




GTG Pics 021 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Matt/Hedgrow


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
Stump/Stumpy trying to hide something small behind that box. :msp_biggrin:




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Steve and a few big cookies.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
The kids sure had a good time at the lake.




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
One of the cooks thanks Eric/Lurch2 good stuff.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I wondred if that pic was gonna surface.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Rod/wrenchrod and son Riley




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
JW on the right, let us know how that 028 works out.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W. knows who'll take that 028 off his hands if he don't like it... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpbroke saws said:


> I wondred if that pic was gonna surface.


 
All pics will surface with time, :msp_unsure: except for the one I deleted.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys Me the wife and Rod had a real good time this year. I spent more time talking with all the members and less time running saws, as I have at past GTGs. The best bunch of people anywhere. :msp_thumbsup: Saturday night around the fire pit was the best.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys Me the wife and Rod had a real good time this year. I spent more time talking with all the members and less time running saws, as I have at past GTGs. The best bunch of people anywhere. :msp_thumbsup: Saturday night around the fire pit was the best.


 
Not much like sittin in the cool of the evening around a fire pit with a bunch of saw nuts and some wild game bird 101...


I wonder what happened to it...?? Surely, Freehand and I didn't finish it all... :monkey:


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> 118cc If I'm not mistaken... The original brochure for the saw touted it as having something like 12 hp, but Wendell might be able to fill us in on exactly what it puts out... I just want one...:msp_wink:


 
12 hp SAE is much less in "normal hp".

5.9 kW makes more sence, and calculates into 8.0 hp(m), 7.9 hp(i).


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
Every pic I have of Jason/Freehand he is working on a saw. 




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
Our Host and the 441.


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> 12 hp SAE is much less in "normal hp".
> 
> 5.9 kW makes more sence, and calculates into 8.0 hp(m), 7.9 hp(i).


 
I kinda figured that 12 hp was a little misleading... But that saw is a real brute! No question there! If you ain't got much lead in your ass, it'll pull you AND the saw into the log! I added it to my "list" of must have's...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
Mike/MoIron




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
Jim/MoJim and a 041 AV Super, I think it was donated by Plumcrazyjr.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Looky there, someone just throughed $100,000 dollars on the ground. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

SawTroll said:


> 12 hp SAE is much less in "normal hp".
> 
> 5.9 kW makes more sence, and calculates into 8.0 hp(m), 7.9 hp(i).


 
Niko, we were conspiring around the saturday night campfire about how to get you to one of these things.Plane ticket's already bought,and we have no choice but to show up in Norway in the middle of the night next spring to hog tie your ass. Fussin' and kickin'.

Every gtg it's: "Wouldn't be great if we could get Brother Troll to show……….."


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Niko, we were conspiring around the saturday night campfire about how to get you to one of these things.Plane ticket's already bought,and we have no choice but to show up in Norway in the middle of the night next spring to hog tie your ass. Fussin' and kickin'.
> 
> Every gtg it's: "Wouldn't be great if we could get Brother Troll to show……….."


 
You suppose we could get a wiggling bag hollerin' MAH!!! through customs?
:waaaht:


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> J.W. knows who'll take that 028 off his hands if he don't like it... :msp_rolleyes:


 
I promise you that one will never be sold.
Not by me anyway.


----------



## Hedgerow

Don't know if I put this one up yet... That's Stumpy, No. 37 aka "Hank", and J. W. between cuts...


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> I promise you that one will never be sold.
> Not by me anyway.


 
Thanks for the Hickory J.W.!!! I put some to use already!!! Enjoyed runnin' that 5100S of yours... That one's a keeper...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well, my two lil sawmonkeys have done it again. The started pilfering through the junk under the workbench & found a couple of crapsman tophandle saws that I forgot about. Shelman worked on one, completely tearin it apart, cleaning it, and replaceing the fuel line all on his own. I smarted off to him if he can git it runnin he can have it. Same goes fer Conner. 
Well, they've both got two saws to add to thier collection!! Both of them run good:msp_scared:
I tell ya those boys amaze me. and make me proud.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpbroke saws said:


> Well, my two lil sawmonkeys have done it again. The started pilfering through the junk under the workbench & found a couple of crapsman tophandle saws that I forgot about. Shelman worked on one, completely tearin it apart, cleaning it, and replaceing the fuel line all on his own. I smarted off to him if he can git it runnin he can have it. Same goes fer Conner.
> Well, they've both got two saws to add to thier collection!! Both of them run good:msp_scared:
> I tell ya those boys amaze me. and make me proud.


 
Why don't ya slide a 346 under that bench??? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Why don't ya slide a 346 under that bench??? :msp_sneaky:


 
If there was one of them under there, I wouldn't forget about it. I've got a cherry lil 350 thats gonna give Don sumthin to chew on, when I git a chance to break it:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

No posts in almost 2 hours?!? You guy's are scaring me.


----------



## Freehand

Mine posterior doth ache.


----------



## RVALUE

I just got in from setting trusses, till dark. I need a new job.


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe I just need no job. :monkey:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Maybe I just need no job. :monkey:


 I have neighbors that haven't work a day in their life so evedently it is doable


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

They won't even thank you for all the taxes you pay to keep thier lazy a$$e$. will they?


----------



## Freehand

Missed that big Jonsered Kenneth.:msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

I missed visiting with Kenneth, and seeing him hunkered around the fire pit in the wee hours of the morning, in his Cabelas lounger. And hearing from his brothers Darrell, and Daryl.


----------



## sawnami

If Rope and SS will just show up at the next GTG I'll take them home and have them help get rid of some of these tree killiin' pests. That way they can get their deer and enjoy the GTG both. I chased them away twice while I was unloading Sunday.:msp_cursing:

View attachment 204516







View attachment 204517


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> Missed that big Jonson Kenneth.:msp_sad:


 
Is thier sumthin we need to know about.:msp_scared: Maybee thats why he didn't show. Thanks Jason fer ruinin it fer the rest of us.:msp_angry:


----------



## sawnami

Stump and Wendell trying out Stumpy's stealth Husky.
(click on the image for the video)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Guys I missed being there it is hard to look at the pictures and all. I Get teared up

Ya stumpy you know what they say about guys with big feet. :biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger

Heres stumpy runin a twin. Hope some 1 got a vid of one of these with sound
View attachment 204539


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Younger said:


> Heres stumpy runin a twin. Hope some 1 got a vid of one of these with sound
> View attachment 204539


 
Thats a nice pic of a cool old saw.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats a nice pic of a cool old saw.


 
Cool old saw? I remember when they came out. I bought my 306 A Poulan in about '77. Didn't think it was old then.......


----------



## RVALUE

BTW, I still have Freehand's air wobble fitting safe in my truck.


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> Is thier sumthin we need to know about.:msp_scared: Maybee thats why he didn't show. Thanks Jason fer ruinin it fer the rest of us.:msp_angry:


 
Ghey,vile,etc.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Guys I missed being there it is hard to look at the pictures and all. I Get teared up
> 
> Ya stumpy you know what they say about guys with big feet. :biggrin:


 
UUUUMMM, They have big boots??????:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> BTW, I still have Freehand's air wobble fitting safe in my truck.


 
Did you ever find my blue & black hadled screwdriver?? Should have the brand Vessel wrote on the handle. 

Do you still need a clutch cover fer that 141??


----------



## Hedgerow

Found a photo of another of our honored guests. Here's the host and Komatsuvarna "Durand"...


----------



## Hedgerow

And Dan's gonna go out of business charging these prices....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Kinda slow in here tonight


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Did you ever find my blue & black hadled screwdriver?? Should have the brand Vessel wrote on the handle.
> 
> Do you still need a clutch cover fer that 141??


 
The best way to not find something, is to , not have looked for something.......

























Soon though.


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> And Dan's gonna go out of business charging these prices....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
That breaded catfish looks good, I'll be havin that.


----------



## RVALUE

J.W Younger said:


> That breaded catfish looks good, I'll be havin that.


 
I had lunch with a Morgan today. Dang, they're everywhere. He had a trailer load of debris he had taken out of a repo house for the bank. I told him I thought he was moving......

I told him I spent some time with his nephews last weekend. He said they were good folk. He must not know who I was talking about.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> That breaded catfish looks good, I'll be havin that.


 
Amen there... When I'm done loading the truck, I think I'll just run down and ask Dan where that catfish is... He'll probably tell me it's somewhere in the river...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## J.W Younger

Now U done gone an got me hungry, may run down to the truckstop and git me a couple of filets.
Prob be more than .40 tho...


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> Now U done gone an got me hungry, may run down to the truckstop and git me a couple of filets.
> Prob be more than .40 tho...


 
More like $10 I figure... But it's worth it... Enjoy your catfish JW!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


>


 
Man there is a guy that needs to have a GTG, he could get rid of all that wood behind him. :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.

1 Mike/MoIron
2 Don/Sunfish
3 Steve/Sawnami
4 Jim/MoJim
5 
6
7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
8 
9
10 ArsawMechanic
11 Hal/Wolfcsm
12 John Ellison
13 Job Corp Tree
14 Wendell
15 Eric/Lurch2
16 Plumbcrazyjr
17 Jason/Freehand
18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
19 Les/Logging22
20 Matt/Hedgerow
21 Dan/Rvalue
22 James/Atvguns
23 
24 Rod/wrenchrod
25 JW Younger


Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
I need help with 5,6,8,9,23 and first name of 10, 13, 14, 16

Thanks Jason.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.
> 
> 1 Mike/MoIron
> 2 Don/Sunfish
> 3 Steve/Sawnami
> 4 Jim/MoJim
> 5
> 6
> 7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
> 8
> 9
> 10 ArsawMechanic
> 11 Hal/Wolfcsm
> 12 John Ellison
> 13 Job Corp Tree
> 14 Wendell
> 15 Eric/Lurch2
> 16 Plumbcrazyjr
> 17 Jason/Freehand
> 18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
> 19 Les/Logging22
> 20 Matt/Hedgerow
> 21 Dan/Rvalue
> 22 James/Atvguns
> 23
> 24 Rod/wrenchrod
> 25 JW Younger
> 
> 
> Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
> I need help with 5,6,8,9,23 and first name of 10, 13, 14, 16
> 
> Thanks Jason.



5. Denver Clark, DG Clark
8. Robert of Job Corps Trees


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.
> 
> 1 Mike/MoIron
> 2 Don/Sunfish
> 3 Steve/Sawnami
> 4 Jim/MoJim
> 5
> 6
> 7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
> 8
> 9
> 10 ArsawMechanic
> 11 Hal/Wolfcsm
> 12 John Ellison
> 13 Job Corp Tree
> 14 Wendell
> 15 Eric/Lurch2
> 16 Plumbcrazyjr
> 17 Jason/Freehand
> 18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
> 19 Les/Logging22
> 20 Matt/Hedgerow
> 21 Dan/Rvalue
> 22 James/Atvguns
> 23
> 24 Rod/wrenchrod
> 25 JW Younger
> 
> 
> Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
> I need help with 5,6,8,9,23 and first name of 10, 13, 14, 16
> 
> Thanks Jason.



9. Komatsuvarna


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> 9. Komatsuvarna


 
23. Number 37


----------



## J.W Younger

RVALUE said:


> 23. Number 37


 
Hank Chin aski the artist formerly known as #37 an stuff...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.

1 Mike/MoIron
2 Don/Sunfish
3 Steve/Sawnami
4 Jim/MoJim
5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
6
7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
8 Robert Job Corp Tree
9 Durand/Komatsuvarna
10 ArsawMechanic
11 Hal/Wolfcsm
12 John Ellison
13 Job Corp Tree
14 Wendell
15 Eric/Lurch2
16 Plumbcrazyjr
17 Jason/Freehand
18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
19 Les/Logging22
20 Matt/Hedgerow
21 Dan/Rvalue
22 James/Atvguns
23 #37/Hank Chinaski
24 Rod/wrenchrod
25 JW Younger


Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
I need help with 6, and first name of 9, 10, 13, 14, 16, 23

Thanks Guys getting closer.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.
> 
> 1 Mike/MoIron
> 2 Don/Sunfish
> 3 Steve/Sawnami
> 4 Jim/MoJim
> 5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
> 6
> 7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
> 8 Robert Job Corp Tree
> 9 Komatsuvarna
> 10 ArsawMechanic
> 11 Hal/Wolfcsm
> 12 John Ellison
> 13 Job Corp Tree
> 14 Wendell
> 15 Eric/Lurch2
> 16 Plumbcrazyjr
> 17 Jason/Freehand
> 18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
> 19 Les/Logging22
> 20 Matt/Hedgerow
> 21 Dan/Rvalue
> 22 James/Atvguns
> 23 #37/Hank Chinaski
> 24 Rod/wrenchrod
> 25 JW Younger
> 
> 
> Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
> I need help with 6, and first name of 9, 10, 13, 14, 16, 23
> 
> Thanks Guys getting closer.


 
Durand,


----------



## logging22

Cant think of his name. Can you blow up the pic a little more??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.

1 Mike/MoIron
2 Don/Sunfish
3 Steve/Sawnami
4 Jim/MoJim
5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
6 Clayton Coen/Stump's boy
7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
8 Robert Job Corp Tree
9 Durand/Komatsuvarna
10 ArsawMechanic
11 Hal/Wolfcsm
12 John Ellison
13 Ron/Job Corp Tree
14 Wendell
15 Eric/Lurch2
16 Plumbcrazyjr
17 Jason/Freehand
18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
19 Les/Logging22
20 Matt/Hedgerow
21 Dan/Rvalue
22 James/Atvguns
23 #37/Hank Chinaski
24 Rod/wrenchrod
25 JW Younger


Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
I need help with first name of 9, 10, 13, 14, 16, 23

Thanks Guys getting closer.

Updated.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how many saws were thier?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Number six Is my oldest boy Clayton Coen, AKA Stumpy JR:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.
> 
> 1 Mike/MoIron
> 2 Don/Sunfish
> 3 Steve/Sawnami
> 4 Jim/MoJim
> 5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
> 6
> 7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
> 8 Robert Job Corp Tree
> 9 Durand/Komatsuvarna
> 10 ArsawMechanic
> 11 Hal/Wolfcsm
> 12 John Ellison
> 13 Job Corp Tree
> 14 Wendell
> 15 Eric/Lurch2
> 16 Plumbcrazyjr
> 17 Jason/Freehand
> 18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
> 19 Les/Logging22
> 20 Matt/Hedgerow
> 21 Dan/Rvalue
> 22 James/Atvguns
> 23 #37/Hank Chinaski
> 24 Rod/wrenchrod
> 25 JW Younger
> 
> 
> Guys I am bad with names, sorry if I didn’t remember yours.
> I need help with 6, and first name of 9, 10, 13, 14, 16, 23
> 
> Thanks Guys getting closer.
> 
> Updated.


 
#6 I can't see, but 9 is Durand. 13 is Robert I think. 14 is Wendell. 16 is Eric. and 23 is Brit.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how many saws were thier?


151 I think.



Stumpys Customs said:


> Number six Is my oldest boy Clayton Coen, AKA Stumpy JR:msp_thumbsup:


 
Thanks, afterwhile I'll do some updating the list and repost.


----------



## little possum

http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/6288534712/sizes/o/in/photostream/
Click on Original, instead of large.


Quite a buffet of saws!


----------



## Freehand

Thanks for taking the time with the names guys,so many new names are hard to remember.Best gtg ever.


----------



## Hedgerow

MAH!!! And stuff...
:beat_brick:


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Oklahoma, AR,MO,KS<TX, GTG*

Robert is the Son of Job Corps Tree and JCT is Ron, We also need this list of names, Ropeandsaddle is only AS menber tell this GTG. I know Robert wants to know when the next GTG will be


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what you get when you have to load out in the dark... And post to A.S. while loading... FUGLY loads... At least it's out-going... Gotta get that barn empty!!! I'm going to hold to my original prediction... We'll be "sold out" by December... Guess folks are planning on a cold winter???


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> 151 I think.
> 
> 
> Thanks, afterwhile I'll do some updating the list and repost.


 
And that's not counting the 4 that Dad and I brought out, since we had to duck out early,... That was something else!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> And that's not counting the 4 that Dad and I brought out, since we had to duck out early,... That was something else!


 
You order your new 7900 yet??? :msp_sneaky:
Just askin...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> You order your new 7900 yet??? :msp_sneaky:
> Just askin...:msp_rolleyes:


 
Im thinking about maybe getting me one. While I won't be selling my favorite 3 Husky's, I got several other saws I've thought about getting rid of to get a 7900 . Decisions decisions.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> You really need a flatbed it would save you alot of labor.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Im thinking about maybe getting me one. While I won't be selling my favorite 3 Husky's, I got several other saws I've thought about getting rid of to get a 7900 . Decisions decisions.


 
Let me know if you want rid of that shiny 372... I could use another husky... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need a flatbed it would save you alot of labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna change a bunch of things next year... A dump bed is in my future... And conveyor... And 40x80 open sided barn w/concrete floor... Not how to pay for it yet... But I'll figure sumthin out...:msp_rolleyes:
Click to expand...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna change a bunch of things next year... A dump bed is in my future... And conveyor... And 40x80 open sided barn w/concrete floor... Not how to pay for it yet... But I'll figure sumthin out...:msp_rolleyes:


 
Sounds like big time firewood business!

Might want to lay off the gobble until after the truck is loaded.:msp_razz::msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Sounds like big time firewood business!
> 
> Might want to lay off the gobble until after the truck is loaded.:msp_razz::msp_wink:


 
No...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> No...


 
I second this opine.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.

1 Mike/MoIron
2 Don/Sunfish
3 Steve/Sawnami
4 Jim/MoJim
5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
6 Clayton Coen/Stump's boy
7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
8 Robert Job Corp Tree
9 Durand/Komatsuvarna
10 ArsawMechanic
11 Hal/Wolfcsm
12 John Ellison
13 Ron/Job Corp Tree
14 Wendell
15 Eric/Lurch2
16 Plumbcrazyjr
17 Jason/Freehand
18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
19 Les/Logging22
20 Matt/Hedgerow
21 Dan/Rvalue
22 James/Atvguns
23 #37/Hank Chinaski
24 Rod/wrenchrod
25 JW Younger



Updated, anymore changes?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Super job with the pictures guys and gals.Haven't had time to look at them all but getting thru them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So what is the plan for the 044? :msp_rolleyes: Besides 066/660 stuff (I am hunting local I'll let you know if I find something) what you hunting?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.
> 
> 1 Mike/MoIron
> 2 Don/Sunfish
> 3 Steve/Sawnami
> 4 Jim/MoJim
> 5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
> 6 Clayton Coen/Stump's boy
> 7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
> 8 Robert Job Corp Tree
> 9 Durand/Komatsuvarna
> 10 ArsawMechanic
> 11 Hal/Wolfcsm
> 12 John Ellison
> 13 Ron/Job Corp Tree
> 14 Wendell
> 15 Eric/Lurch2
> 16 Plumbcrazyjr
> 17 Jason/Freehand
> 18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
> 19 Les/Logging22
> 20 Matt/Hedgerow
> 21 Dan/Rvalue
> 22 James/Atvguns
> 23 #37/Hank Chinaski
> 24 Rod/wrenchrod
> 25 JW Younger
> 
> 
> 
> Updated, anymore changes?



# 26 Kenneth,


----------



## RVALUE

How could that be Coen, and Stumpy's boy? Is he a step child?

Why isn't his name Husky, like his daddy? 



Strange........



I guess anything goes when it comes to wife swapping..


----------



## RVALUE

Or maybe that is husband swapping, much less popular on the search engines.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need a flatbed it would save you alot of labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a crying shame. Treating a nice truck like that. You need one like mine if you are going to treat it like crap.
Click to expand...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> # 26 Kenneth,


 
I wish that were the case but there is always next time.


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Freehand

Git well soon Stumpy.


----------



## Freehand

Kickin' and a gougin' in the mud and the blood and the beer………...


<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vgBIeozJU2g" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> #6 I can't see, but 9 is Durand. 13 is Robert I think. 14 is Wendell. 16 is Eric. and 23 is Brit.


 
My "brother" Wendell is easy to recognice!


----------



## J.W Younger

SawTroll said:


> My "brother" Wendell is easy to recognice!


 
-I'm bettin you could melt wendell down and make 2 saw trolls.


----------



## RVALUE

J.W Younger said:


> -I'm bettin you could melt wendell down and make 2 saw trolls.


 
Or stack up two stumpies?


----------



## SawTroll

J.W Younger said:


> -I'm bettin you could melt wendell down and make 2 saw trolls.



Hardly as much as two, I guess I am about 230 lbs, even though I have lost some lately.....


----------



## wendell

Guess he told you guys!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> Guess he told you guys!


 
sure he did.

we know the truth.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy showed up at the house today with a saw for me.  




Work Saw Collector said:


> So what is the plan for the 044? :msp_rolleyes: Besides 066/660 stuff (I am hunting local I'll let you know if I find something) what you hunting?


 
I think the o44 is going to be a shelf queen until after the 066 project.


----------



## J.W Younger

SawTroll said:


> Hardly as much as two, I guess I am about 230 lbs, even though I have lost some lately.....


 Dang, remind me not to piss you off n stuff.
I know how much you like Stihls for their superior build qualites and handling
View attachment 204889
View attachment 204890

you can't have this one tho, its mine


----------



## SawTroll

J.W Younger said:


> Dang, remind me not to piss you off n stuff.



I likely will have a hip replaced this winter, and then there are a messed up ancle and a bad back - I am hardly dangerous at the moment, and can't even run a saw easily.....


----------



## J.W Younger

SawTroll said:


> I likely will have a hip replaced this winter, and then there are a messed up ancle and a bad back - I am hardly dangerous at the moment, and can't even run a saw easily.....


 You know that 346 of yours with the heated handles would sure be nice for my old arthuritic hands and stuff...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

J.W Younger said:


> Dang, remind me not to piss you off n stuff.
> I know how much you like Stihls for their superior build qualites and handling
> View attachment 204889
> View attachment 204890
> 
> you can't have this one tho, its mine


 
I'm glad yer proud of at least one of the Stihls you own:frown::biggrin:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Everyone wants to own aleast one even if they dont show it on the outside


----------



## J.W Younger

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm glad yer proud of at least one of the Stihls you own:frown::biggrin:


 
Like that one a bunch, just messin with ST.


----------



## SawTroll

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm glad yer proud of at least one of the Stihls you own:frown::biggrin:



I really like my *Euro* 361W, but regrettably that one isn't typical of the brand at all! :rolleyes2:


----------



## SawTroll

J.W Younger said:


> Like that one a bunch, *just messin with ST*.


 
I know, and you are not alone at doing that - Ole Tom is a lot worse than you, and then there is Woodchucker and more......

It isn't a problem, just fun! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

SawTroll said:


> I likely will have a hip replaced this winter, and then there are a messed up ancle and a bad back - I am hardly dangerous at the moment, and can't even run a saw easily.....



Nikko, I've had a Biomet Magnum on the right side for about 4 years. I don't regret having the replacement. I can do everything that I did before it was replaced. I was in less pain immediately after the surgery than the pain that I was putting up with before the replacement.

It's fun going through airport security. For some reason the card Biomet gave me to carry and show to the TSA has never worked. I get the "please step over here" and go through a little more detailed check.:msp_scared:

Maybe someday I'll have a titanium bar for a saw to match.:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 204914


----------



## atvguns

who does this remind you of


----------



## john taliaferro

Work Saw Collector said:


> So what is the plan for the 044? :msp_rolleyes: Besides 066/660 stuff (I am hunting local I'll let you know if I find something) what you hunting?


 
ive got 44 stuff and could use a builder


----------



## atvguns

john taliaferro said:


> ive got 44 stuff and could use a builder


 
as in someone to build it or a parts saw to start building on


----------



## sawnami

I guess I'm gonna have to get a bar cover for the 750. I was looking for some brake cleaner on a shelf above where the saw was sitting on the floor and accidentally knocked a large full can of WD40 off the shelf. It hit a cutter on the chain which sliced it open and I was engulfed in a fog of WD40 from a can spinning around on the floor.:msp_crying: I'll have to say it just doesn't work to try to grab a spewing can. I've rust proofed me and everything in an area about 4 feet in diameter in the basement.:biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sawnami said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to get a bar cover for the 750. I was looking for some brake cleaner on a shelf above where the saw was sitting on the floor and accidentally knocked a large full can of WD40 off the shelf. It hit a cutter on the chain which sliced it open and I was engulfed in a fog of WD40 from a can spinning around on the floor.:msp_crying: I'll have to say it just doesn't work to try to grab a spewing can. I've rust proofed me and everything in an area about 4 feet in diameter in the basement.:biggrin:


 
I actually laughed out loud


----------



## john taliaferro

what a mess you will be tasting it for a week that was funny saw should be protected though . 

I could use a 44 to build up . I ve got a p/c, berrings, carb , and gaskets


----------



## john taliaferro

what a mess you will be tasting it for a week that was funny saw should be protected though . 

I could use a 44 to build up . I got a p/c, bearings, carb , and gaskets


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> who does this remind you of


 
*MAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:tongue2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Git well soon Stumpy.


 
All I can say is coffee is not effervescent... 
Just sayin...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> All I can say is coffee is not effervescent...
> Just sayin...


 
Looks like he's "Pooped Out".


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> All I can say is coffee is not effervescent...
> Just sayin...


 
Well not the way Stumpy makes it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Funny thing is, my oldest boy actually done that very thing when he was lil.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Well not the way Stumpy makes it.:msp_biggrin:


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

WSC, number 10 in your picture is Brandon.


----------



## J.W Younger

Nite folks, had a tough day thinkin about all this wood that ani't stacked yet
View attachment 204938

eat yer heart out ST


----------



## atvguns

Me and Stumpy started hauling in some of the GTG wood yesterday:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Me and Stumpy started hauling in some of the GTG wood yesterday:msp_biggrin:



Cool pic, with the mud in front of the drivers I'd say its stuck. 


Brandon I'll fix the list thanks

John I don't have any 044 stuff, I was just trying to talk James out of his.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

J.W Younger said:


> Nite folks, had a tough day thinkin about all this wood that ani't stacked yet
> View attachment 204938
> 
> eat yer heart out ST


 
Nice pic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I can't get the PMs to let me send files. Dan I need your email for this list, Les need yours as well to send this 066/660 flywheel and coil IPL.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't get the PMs to let me send files. Dan I need your email for this list, Les need yours as well to send this 066/660 flywheel and coil IPL.


 
Can you send me the IPL also email sent via PM


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got all three wood stoves cleaned out and ready for the winter, two of them got fires built in them yesterday.  

The brown 78 ford is scattered all over the shop, needs all brakes, front roters, rear wheel brake cylinders, wheel bearings, seals, drive shaft carrier bearing, man it will be a new truck when I'm done.  It should be able to make next years GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Can you send me the IPL also email sent via PM


 
Email sent.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Email sent.


 
Thank you kind Sir


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got all three wood stoves cleaned out and ready for the winter, two of them got fires built in them yesterday.
> 
> The brown 78 ford is scattered all over the shop, needs all brakes, front roters, rear wheel brake cylinders, wheel bearings, seals, drive shaft carrier bearing, man it will be a new truck when I'm done.  It should be able to make next years GTG.


 
If you would buy chevy's the fram would be rusted into and the motor and trans shot so you wouldn't have to spend all that time installing new brakes:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

No money down. :monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Maintaining a truck is usually cheaper than buying new.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Me and Stumpy started hauling in some of the GTG wood yesterday:msp_biggrin:


 
Man that Rain sure would be nice.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maintaining a truck is usually cheaper than buying new.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maintaining a saw is usually cheaper than buying new.


 
Fixed


----------



## RVALUE

All this talk of new body parts, reminds me of a recent disappointment.


I paid $ 4000 for a set of implants, and was eagerly awaiting the results. 















What comes home, but a set of false teeth. :msp_angry:








One should always read the fine print.


----------



## Ljute

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics2 012 Names by supercabs78, on Flickr
> Click on it and it will be a little larger pic.
> 
> 1 Mike/MoIron
> 2 Don/Sunfish
> 3 Steve/Sawnami
> 4 Jim/MoJim
> 5 Denver Clark/DG Clark
> 6 Clayton Coen/Stump's boy
> 7 Stumpy/Stumpbroke saws
> 8 Robert Job Corp Tree
> 9 Durand/Komatsuvarna
> 10 ArsawMechanic
> 11 Hal/Wolfcsm
> 12 John Ellison
> 13 Ron/Job Corp Tree
> 14 Wendell
> 15 Eric/Lurch2
> 16 Plumbcrazyjr
> 17 Jason/Freehand
> 18 Stephen/Work Saw Collector
> 19 Les/Logging22
> 20 Matt/Hedgerow
> 21 Dan/Rvalue
> 22 James/Atvguns
> 23 #37/Hank Chinaski
> 24 Rod/wrenchrod
> 25 JW Younger
> 
> 
> 
> Updated, anymore changes?



Hope there was plenty of food on hand. Nobody had to eat anyone I hope.
Freehand said next time he's gonna come pick me up in Bumpass and bring me along.


----------



## Freehand

Schweet.


----------



## wendell

Nothing quite like a group of 1950's cone breasts!  :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll

J.W Younger said:


> You know that 346 of yours with the heated handles would sure be nice for my old arthuritic hands and stuff...



It is no coincidence that most of my saws have heated handles, even the MS361W.....:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll

wendell said:


> Nothing quite like a group of 1950's cone breasts!  :msp_biggrin:



Looks quite silly, to be honest.......:msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> You order your new 7900 yet??? :msp_sneaky:
> Just askin...:msp_rolleyes:



Found out that it's on back-order,..., BUT the dealer does have a 372,...:msp_wub: I think I'm going to wait for the Dollie.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Not to change the subject, but my wife discovered last night that Mike Judge is making the Beavis & Butthead cartoon on MTV again. That show has to be about the only thing on that channel worth wasting time on.


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> Found out that it's on back-order,..., BUT the dealer does have a 372,...:msp_wub: I think I'm going to wait for the Dollie.


 
If they can't get one (which may be likely), I know a dealer that has a bunch.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> If they can't get one (which may be likely), I know a dealer that has a bunch.


 
like you know a cabinet that had "a bunch" of little debbies?


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> If they can't get one (which may be likely), I know a dealer that has a bunch.


 
I'm not in a great hurry as I'll likely have to wait until my refund gets here... Unless I sell 3 more cords anytime soon,... Still gotta put new tires on the wife's SUV along w/brakes on the same and my F-350. Three cords might not be too' hard. 9 cords and I could get them both and use part of the return for a S.S. Hmmmmmmmmmm....
Actually meeting Sunfish and Hedgerow has turned out to be expensive for me,...


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm not in a great hurry as I'll likely have to wait until my refund gets here... Unless I sell 3 more cords anytime soon,... Still gotta put new tires on the wife's SUV along w/brakes on the same and my F-350. Three cords might not be too' hard. 9 cords and I could get them both and use part of the return for a S.S. Hmmmmmmmmmm....
> *Actually meeting Sunfish and Hedgerow has turned out to be expensive for me*,...


 
Goin to make ya money in the long run...:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Meeting all of you has turned out to be expensive to me.





Priceless.......


----------



## Freehand

Sez da guy wit da free saw.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Sez da guy wit da free saw.


 
Very well spoken.. Kind of has a sweet effervescence to it.


----------



## Freehand

Bubbly,and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> If they can't get one (which may be likely), I know a dealer that has a bunch.


 
Listen to the man Bryan....


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I picked up three "junk" dolmars at a shop friday and know im ashamed to say im hooked even so far as to sell some of my stihls. I NEED a 153 if there is any to be had out there in AS land


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I picked up three "junk" dolmars at a shop friday and know im ashamed to say im hooked even so far as to sell some of my stihls. I NEED a 153 if there is any to be had out there in AS land


 
It is a with drawl process like drugs (Stihl) they are not good for you. But you can get thru this with support. Go on start cutting back. It will get easier.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I picked up three "junk" dolmars at a shop friday and know im ashamed to say im hooked even so far as to sell some of my stihls. I NEED a 153 if there is any to be had out there in AS land


 
I need a 166... A lot...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is a with drawl process like drugs (Stihl) they are not good for you. But you can get thru this with support. Go on start cutting back. It will get easier.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
There's nothing like the thrill of the chase when it comes to finding parts for a Sachs Dolmar to get you through those withdrawls. After a little of that, you'll be throwing those Stihls in the dumpster out back....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

I'm a four time world champion dumpster diveropcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I've been known to dig in a dumpster or four


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ARsawMechanic said:


> There's nothing like the thrill of the chase when it comes to finding parts for a Sachs Dolmar to get you through those withdrawls. After a little of that, you'll be throwing those Stihls in the dumpster out back....:hmm3grin2orange:


 

I dont think Ill go that far i might sell a few but i dont throw anything out even a husky :msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Throwing them away is the only cure. :msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## J.W Younger

I ani't throwed nuthin away since my draft card back in the 60,s...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I need a 166... A lot...


 
You might want to try plumbcrazy's route and ask for one in the Swap Meet thread. 


Sorry to make fun of ya, bud, I just found that really funny. The 166 and 090 are probably the 2 most sought after saws on AS. Just don't think you are going to find one in the Swap Meet.

But it doesn't hurt to ask. Stranger things have probably happened.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

hey no worries but if i dont ask and some newbie has one and im the first post they respond to then all the ridicule is worth it. Ive stumbled on to a few deal that were almost as far out there how about the 153 is it as hard to find im new to this dolmar thing


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey no worries but if i dont ask and some newbie has one and im the first post they respond to then all the ridicule is worth it. Ive stumbled on to a few deal that were almost as far out there how about the 153 is it as hard to find im new to this dolmar thing


 
If anyone can find a high dollar saw for $20.00 it will be you


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Id give more than 20 for one unless that was the asking price then id offer 10


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> If anyone can find a high dollar saw for $20.00 it will be you


 
i wount tell you what i gave for the dolmars then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i wount tell you what i gave for the dolmars then :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Sounds to me like he might have given 20 for the lot of them....Slight chance the "F Word" (free) came into play.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ARsawMechanic said:


> Sounds to me like he might have given 20 for the lot of them....Slight chance the "F Word" (free) came into play.



F#%e would be very close as they were junk after all i might of had to remind the guy that they "probably" wornt worth fixin


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i wount tell you what i gave for the dolmars then :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey no worries but if i dont ask and some newbie has one and im the first post they respond to then all the ridicule is worth it. Ive stumbled on to a few deal that were almost as far out there how about the 153 is it as hard to find im new to this dolmar thing


 
I've hunted them Sachs Dolmars for years, my experience is that most of what you will find are the homeowner sizes that the owners gave up on, & if you find any thing on fleabay, the higher the model number, the higher the price. There's never been much logging going on around my parts, so 120's are rare, anything larger that is "Hen's Teeth". 153 ought to be a challenge. What parts are you looking for?


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hummm, didn't know the Sachs Dolmars were so sought after. I know where a Sachs is, been setting in a barn for years, Don't know what size it is, but the owner said it was ~5 HP. Maybe I need to check into it!!


----------



## atvguns

So do the dolmar # mean anything as far as size like the Husky do


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ARsawMechanic said:


> I've hunted them Sachs Dolmars for years, my experience is that most of what you will find are the homeowner sizes that the owners gave up on, & if you find any thing on fleabay, the higher the model number, the higher the price. There's never been much logging going on around my parts, so 120's are rare, anything larger that is "Hen's Teeth". 153 ought to be a challenge. What parts are you looking for?



I got two 120si and a 133 in a box one of the 120si need a pull rope yes that is all and i want a 153


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Ive stumbled on to a few deal that were almost as far out there how about the 153 is it as hard to find im new to this dolmar thing


 
I think they are a little more common but still pretty rare.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

plumbcrazyjr said:


> F#%e would be very close as they were junk after all i might of had to remind the guy that they "probably" wornt worth fixin


 
Yessir, & I like to throw into the conversation something along the lines of "You can't get parts for them even if you did want to fix it" when I'm dealing with a homeowner. That usually drives the negotiation a little more in my direction.


----------



## wendell

komatsuvarna said:


> Hummm, didn't know the Sachs Dolmars were so sought after. I know where a Sachs is, been setting in a barn for years, Don't know what size it is, but the owner said it was ~5 HP. Maybe I need to check into it!!


 
Maybe you should just send it to me. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> So do the dolmar # mean anything as far as size like the Husky do


 
As far as I know, just the bigger the number, the larger the saw.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

wendell said:


> Maybe you should just send it to me. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I'm closer than he is.... I'll come over there & take off your hands for ya. No shipping required!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I got two 120si and a 133 in a box one of the 120si need a pull rope yes that is all and i want a 153


 
Keep me in mind if you want to be rid of any of that junk....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

ARsawMechanic said:


> There's nothing like the thrill of the chase when it comes to finding parts for a Sachs Dolmar to get you through those withdrawls. After a little of that, you'll be throwing those Stihls in the dumpster out back....:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I love all of my saws.... AND I'll bet that I'll love my Dolmar(s) when I get it(them), (hopefully a 166, 5100S, still want a Husky 372 though). BUT, I am not throwing away my STIHLS!!!! One of them them technically isn't mine, (the 039) but it lives in my barn so possession is 9/10ths. The MS660... Well that needs no explanation. Both have saws have made their money back and are effectively fully depreciated. Now every time they run (unless playing with cookies) they're almost all profit. They may get a bit less exercise when the 7900 and possibly 372 come along but they'll always have a place in my barn, and likely in my children's, with any luck. My inherited MAC 35 is hopelessly outdated with regards to speed, efficiency, safety, NVH, etc. It's slow, heavy, cantankerous, loud, smokes like a steam train and it's the only saw that I could NEVER get rid of. I would rather have my truck stolen than it. Speaking of which, I still need to fix the recoil starter on that MAC and then have a medium conjure the spirit of whatever engineer designed it, so I can kick him in is apparitional nut-sack.:bang: LMAO


----------



## Locust Cutter

komatsuvarna said:


> Hummm, didn't know the Sachs Dolmars were so sought after. I know where a Sachs is, been setting in a barn for years, Don't know what size it is, but the owner said it was ~5 HP. Maybe I need to check into it!!


 
Considering Wendell always has a semi-rare Dolmar (King of the hill model no-less) I'm voting that it comes to Kansas where it would be well taken care of and regularly exercised in HEDGE, OAK and LOCUST!!!!! It should make a great LOCUST CUTTER!!!!:yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I want a 153



There is a member and members son in this thread that has a green 153 I have wanted for a long time. They read the thread but haven't posted in a while. I'll keep working on them, maybe get them in on the next mini GTG.

FWIW the green 153 looks better than the red one. 

Acres Site Link Poulan S6000

6.1ci 100cc 1978 to 1981 Edit: I was 10 when that saw came out. otstir:


----------



## RVALUE

I let the kid that used to work for me have a Dolmar 112, it is his best saw today.

He bought it for 45, but I didn't buy it for $ 35, and pointed it out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I let the kid that used to work for me have a Dolmar 112, it is his best saw today.
> 
> He bought it for 45, but I didn't buy it for $ 35, and pointed it out.


 
Emails sent.


----------



## RVALUE

Someday I'd like to have a running 2100. Kindof a neat old saw. I suppose.


----------



## RVALUE

Otherwise I can't compete with the scroungers here and there. 

I should resolve to admire theirs at the next GTG. I should be trying to get mine running now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Someday I'd like to have a running 2100. Kindof a neat old saw. I suppose.


 
That is another one I wouldn't mind having. Running or not.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Did you not bring the C5 or did I just miss seeing it at the GTG?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is another one I wouldn't mind having. Running or not.


 
I'm not sure how to HAVE one, but I know how to NOT have one.


----------



## RVALUE

My goal is to have one running by next October.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> My goal is to have one running by next October.


 
Drop it off here and let me give it a go, the new bridge is now open.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

For HBRN MS440 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I finally got around to getting a pic of the dual port cover on the 440.


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


>


 
Man that was rough.


----------



## SawTroll

komatsuvarna said:


> Hummm, didn't know the Sachs Dolmars were so sought after. I know where a Sachs is, been setting in a barn for years, Don't know what size it is, but the owner said it was ~5 HP. Maybe I need to check into it!!


 
With Sachs Dolmar, the hp published were the ol' SAE kind, until much more recently than with other brands. Look at the kW, for comparable numbers......


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did you not bring the C5 or did I just miss seeing it at the GTG?


 
No ran out of room in the truck (23mpg in that lil chevy vs 11mpg in my F-350 and 12hrs round trip) and I ran out of time w/o getting the starter fixed on the C5,... Hopefully the next GTG I make ALL of my saws will be there, including hopefully a 7900...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James I got the screws in the mail this morning I had to mail a saw anyway. I will try to get out to the shop this evening and look for the 066/660 stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

This is my new pet... I named him smiley... Much to my son's dismay, he was in the dog food bag out in the barn. So I put a leash on him... He wasn't very happy about going for a walk...:hmm3grin2orange:
The look on Levi's face after reaching into the bag was priceless... 






Unfortunately, Smiley met an un-timely demise... :monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> This is my new pet... I named him smiley... Much to my son's dismay, he was in the dog food bag out in the barn. So I put a leash on him... He wasn't very happy about going for a walk...:hmm3grin2orange:
> The look on Levi's face after reaching into the bag was priceless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Smiley met an un-timely demise... :monkey:


 
Oh no, not smiley:confused2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Oh no, not smiley:confused2:


 
Alas... Yes... He was a good opossum... He will be missed... But not by Levi... Or his messy drawers...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

You can boil a opossum, then pull the hair off, then pack with flour and bake at 350 for an hour, good stuff !


----------



## RVALUE

I can't go back up there, I might run into Sandy. Someone carried all the scaffold out of her garage......


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Drop it off here and let me give it a go, the new bridge is now open.


 
When I crossed that bridge, some dude sandblasted my truck as I went by. He looked up and must have thought he couldn't hurt it.


----------



## komatsuvarna

sunfish said:


> You can boil a opossum, then pull the hair off, then pack with flour and bake at 350 for an hour, good stuff !


 
Note to self: Dont ever eat Dons cooking.


----------



## RVALUE

And Sunfish said that with such a strait face. :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Note to self: Dont ever eat Dons cooking.


 
Eh... Smiley wouldn't have tasted very good anyway... He was fed out on Ole' Roy...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> Note to self: Dont ever eat Dons cooking.


 
The flour soaks up the opossum grease, then makes a nice brown crust.

Kind of like opossum pot pie. Gotta try it man!


----------



## RVALUE

I've got 25 minutes to go. But the smell....Horriffic. And what do you do to keep the guts in?


----------



## RVALUE

Dang, that last post cost me 100 points for stupidity.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> I've got 25 minutes to go. But the smell....Horriffic. And what do you do to keep the guts in?


 
Round here we take the guts out, but leave the head on. You should be fine though...

Let us know how ya like it.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Round here we take the guts out, but leave the head on. You should be fine though...
> 
> Let us know how ya like it.


 
That wasn't in the step by step directions.


----------



## John Ellison

Make sure and let us know if its got any effervesance. I bet its just full of it.


----------



## Freehand

Foamy, and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

Takin' mystery meat to a whole new level... :msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> That wasn't in the step by step directions.


 
Sorry man, was just tryin to point ya in the right direction... You'll do fine!

Guts out / Head on


----------



## RVALUE

I've been threatened with 'having the last piece of the GTG cake'.. Now how could a smiley top that?



Now I have been falsely accused of sneaking a peek at those short skirts. Even once seeing what appeared to be an Alabama muskrat with teeth. :monkey:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> You can boil a opossum, then pull the hair off, then pack with flour and bake at 350 for an hour, good stuff !


 
I made a mistake and took a bit of opossum pot pie one time at a church dinner it looked just like apple pie, but tasted like road kill skunk smells.:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is one of the most discriptive thing i have ever not tasted.:confused2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is one of the most discriptive thing i have ever not tasted.:confused2:


 
Sounds like a good way to lose some weight.:tongue2:


----------



## little possum

:jawdrop:

Good thing I didnt make the GTG, yall gonna eat all my kin folk before I get there!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> Good thing I didnt make the GTG, yall gonna eat all my kin folk before I get there!


 
Aint enough salt & ketchup in the world to make ya'll eatable.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Momma always said I was sproiled


----------



## sps3172

Hi All....

new guy from St. Louis here.

It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


----------



## wendell

sps3172 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> new guy from St. Louis here.
> 
> It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


 
That's the initiation test. If ya ain't manly enough to make it through this thread, ya ain't manly enough to make it through a GTG.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sps3172 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> new guy from St. Louis here.
> 
> It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


 
Welcome to the best thread on AS.
The best I can figure is the next gtg will be in MO sumtime next spring. Thats subject to change & there may be mini GTG's that pop up allong the way. So stay tuned. 



wendell said:


> That's the initiation test. If ya ain't manly enough to make it through this thread, ya ain't manly enough to make it through a GTG.


 
If you can do it, anybody can:msp_biggrin:
He'll git curious if he's here long enough and start back readin.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Welcome to the best thread on AS.
> The best I can figure is the next gtg will be in MO sumtime next spring. Thats subject to change & there may be mini GTG's that pop up allong the way. So stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can do it, anybody can:msp_biggrin:
> He'll git curious if he's here long enough and start back readin.


 
Speaking of Mini's, (NO not you Stump) I have 7-9 decent size (24"+ at the trunk) Siberian Elms that I need to make disappear before next Spring so I can plant some good hard-woods and avoid the elms (currently dying) damaging some things like my House, Barn, Electrical service and propane tank,... It would be a drive for many, and my little piece of land is nothing like the setup at Dan's, but there's room for tents, plenty of parking, a nice bon-fire area, a shade over 110 yards from the South pasture fence to the 8' tall shooting berm, and a gas station with some of the meanest fried anything you could ever want!!! :msp_scared:

I figure to either cut them log length and mix 'em in the stove next fall with some Hedge or make LOTS of cookies and make easy to manipulate bon-fire fodder out of them. Maybe a bit of both actually, because my Speeco will split them, but in about 4-5x the time that Sunfish's S.S. would,... (Hint-Hint:msp_wub Hedge said he might be willing, now I just need to nail down a date, preferably after 1 JAN, as I intend to actually enjoy the hunting seasons for the first time in about 3 years and I know better than to plan around Holidays.... Anyone interested?

Wendell - I'll pay the shipping for you to overnight the 166 here on a short-term loan!!! J/K


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> That's the initiation test. If ya ain't manly enough to make it through this thread, ya ain't manly enough to make it through a GTG.



There are exceptions, such as if you are female; very generous; very wealthy and generous; or maybe just another nice person.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sps3172 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> new guy from St. Louis here.
> 
> It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


 
I see you found it before I sent the PM. Just watch this thread I'm sure there will be a mini GTG before long.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Aint enough salt & ketchup in the world to make ya'll eatable.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
The Bullet Bourbon was real good last night. What was it we were talkin about?


----------



## Hedgerow

sps3172 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> new guy from St. Louis here.
> 
> It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


 
Welcome to the heavy weight's thread...
Rep sent...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sps3172 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> new guy from St. Louis here.
> 
> It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


 
hey fng, welcome to our little ol thread where saws are saws and men are , uh uh, men? if you're so inclined there is a mixture of good reading, mostly good natured ribbing, and some flat-out BS previous to this page; so get to reading. Also, there's another whole other thread that we almost used up before starting this one. never have figured out why we started a new one. hard for my peanut brain to keep up sometimes. what kind of hardware you sporting? rep to ya. jerry


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Welcome to the heavy weight's thread...
> Rep sent...


 Wow, it took me over a year to make byrd colnel and y'all jest made him a 5 star in under a mo.
Quess I'll send some his way too.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Welcome to the heavy weight's thread...
> Rep sent...


 
that's just being mean to wendell and stumpy, they can't help it, they're big boned...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> that's just being mean to wendell and stumpy, they can't help it, they're big boned...


 
Heavyweight rep bombs was what I was referring to... But the other counts too I guess... :msp_rolleyes: 
Of course at 255#'s, I can't say much... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Heavyweight rep bombs was what I was referring to... But the other counts too I guess... :msp_rolleyes:
> Of course at 255#'s, I can't say much... :hmm3grin2orange:


 
At yer height think i'll just call you "strech"


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> This is my new pet... I named him smiley... Much to my son's dismay, he was in the dog food bag out in the barn. So I put a leash on him... He wasn't very happy about going for a walk...:hmm3grin2orange:
> The look on Levi's face after reaching into the bag was priceless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Smiley met an un-timely demise... :monkey:



Sounds like poor little possum became an orphan then! :waaaht:


Looks like we may get a Vendetta at our hand - might get ugly.....:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## sunfish

sps3172 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> new guy from St. Louis here.
> 
> It seemed like it might be easier to just ask when/where the next GTG would be, rather than manually browsing the hundreds of pages in this thread


 
Welcome to the madness. We talk about chainsaws sometimes...


----------



## SawTroll

sunfish said:


> Welcome to the madness. We talk about chainsaws sometimes...



Madness isn't mandatory, but it helps....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> Madness isn't mandatory, but it helps....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Bwahahahahaha!!!

MAH!!!

:waaaht:


----------



## sps3172

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey fng, welcome to our little ol thread where saws are saws and men are , uh uh, men? if you're so inclined there is a mixture of good reading, mostly good natured ribbing, and some flat-out BS previous to this page; so get to reading. Also, there's another whole other thread that we almost used up before starting this one. never have figured out why we started a new one. hard for my peanut brain to keep up sometimes. what kind of hardware you sporting? rep to ya. jerry


 
Hi Jerry,

I've got a brand new MS261, and an older MS180 that seems more like a gasoline powered 'pruner' than a proper chain saw. 

Of course, I'm already dreaming of bigger and bigger saws. I like the sounds of that MS441 M-Tronic. Whomever came up with such a simple version of 'fuel injection' must have been some kind of a genius.


----------



## Hedgerow

sps3172 said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> I've got a brand new MS261, and an older MS180 that seems more like a gasoline powered 'pruner' than a proper chain saw.
> 
> Of course, I'm already dreaming of bigger and bigger saws. I like the sounds of that MS441 M-Tronic. Whomever came up with such a simple version of 'fuel injection' must have been some kind of a genius.


 
Well? Go pick one of those M-Tronic's up, and bring it to the next GTG... I wanna see how it stacks up to the venerable 372xp... :msp_sneaky: I should have a new toy by the time the next one comes around... I hope... Maybe a little something bigger than the 7900... And stuff...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been out in the shop trying to figure out what I have and don't have for this 064/066 hybrid. Turns out I need more than I thought, a stihl dealer somewhere is going to be happy.  

James I am getting closer to figuring out what is left over. I do have a question was your saw a metal flywheel saw or a plastic flywheel saw? I don't think you can go back and forth? What is the Serial number?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well? Go pick one of those M-Tronic's up, and bring it to the next GTG... I wanna see how it stacks up to the venerable 372xp... :msp_sneaky: I should have a new toy by the time the next one comes around... I hope... Maybe a little something bigger than the 7900... And stuff...:msp_sneaky:


 
Is it older and bigger?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sps3172 said:


> Hi Jerry,
> 
> I've got a brand new MS261, and an older MS180 that seems more like a gasoline powered 'pruner' than a proper chain saw.
> 
> Of course, I'm already dreaming of bigger and bigger saws. I like the sounds of that MS441 M-Tronic. Whomever came up with such a simple version of 'fuel injection' must have been some kind of a genius.


 
We'll have to check that 261 out. :msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is it older and bigger?


 
Nope... Newer and bigger... Oh so close to 6 cube... But just shy... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is it older and bigger?



Or is it new? I have really looked at this saw for some time now.

Dolmar PS 9010







I ran the older version (forget the number Bigjohnston's saw) and I liked it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Or is it new? I have really looked at this saw for some time now.
> 
> Dolmar PS 9010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran the older version (forget the number) and I liked it.



Ding!!! 
Regional rep is locating one now...:msp_wink:
You know me too well Stephen...
The older version is the 9000...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ding!!!
> Regional rep is locating one now...:msp_wink:
> You know me too well Stephen...
> The older version is the 9000...


 
I'll bet you will be happy with it, I seen on the site that it is also available full wrapped, if I was to get a new saw that would be it. 

I just keep building and having built these old junkers. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Will it have a few RPMs on the 9000? So, what bar you thinking?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Will it have a few RPMs on the 9000? So, what bar you thinking?


 
It will wear a 36" bar... I thought hard about a 395, and may have to go that route if my guy fails in his hunt. Or, I suppose a 166 could just fall out of the sky, but I ain't holdin' my breath...
:amazed:

I can't even find one on e-bay to bid on... :bang:

Oh, and 13,500 max RPM was what I read... But that didn't seem right to me... Should be a tad lower...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> It will wear a 36" bar... I thought hard about a 395, and may have to go that route if my guy fails in his hunt. Or, I suppose a 166 could just fall out of the sky, but I ain't holdin' my breath...
> :amazed:
> 
> I can't even find one on e-bay to bid on... :bang:
> 
> Oh, and 13,500 max RPM was what I read... But that didn't seem right to me... Should be a tad lower...



surely that's pre-stumpbroke numbers... he should be able to hit 15.5 or 16k


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Ding!!!
> Regional rep is locating one now...:msp_wink:
> You know me too well Stephen...
> The older version is the 9000...


 
There is a pretty clean 9010 on fleabay right now. its around the 500 range with 4 days left. It had a b.i.n. price of 669 when it started, but that went away when folks started bidding on it. I don't even know what those are going for new these days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> surely that's pre-stumpbroke numbers... he should be able to hit 15.5 or 16k


 
Absolutely! Just as soon as he figures out how to modify the rev limited coils, I'll have 2 for him to play with...


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> There is a pretty clean 9010 on fleabay right now. its around the 500 range with 4 days left. It had a b.i.n. price of 669 when it started, but that went away when folks started bidding on it. I don't even know what those are going for new these days.


 
$1,150.00 for the power head plus some incidentals... 
ps:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> $1,150.00 for the power head plus some incidentals...
> ps:


 
I was guessing $1,2 so I was close.


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> Ding!!!
> Regional rep is locating one now...:msp_wink:
> You know me too well Stephen...
> The older version is the 9000...


 
I suspect you would be better off with a 395xp or MS660 - but I am no expert on large saws, just going by what I have picked up from others.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely! Just as soon as he figures out how to modify the rev limited coils, I'll have 2 for him to play with...


 
I think I've got the how to part, just need to work on the have done. Hint, Hint,


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> I suspect you would be better off with a 395xp or MS660 - but I am no expert on large saws, just going by what I have picked up from others.....


 
I suspect I would be better off doing a lot of things differently than I do... But then again, that's not how I roll Niko... :msp_wink:
That, and I can't see me ever getting a 660... I think they have bad JU-JU for me...
:doubt:
Besides, how are we supposed to have one to play with at a GTG if I don't get one??? I'd wait on Spencer, but he's too damn cheap! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think I've got the how to part, just need to work on the have done. Hint, Hint,


 
Soon bro'... Soon... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have been out in the shop trying to figure out what I have and don't have for this 064/066 hybrid. Turns out I need more than I thought, a stihl dealer somewhere is going to be happy.
> 
> James I am getting closer to figuring out what is left over. I do have a question was your saw a metal flywheel saw or a plastic flywheel saw? I don't think you can go back and forth? What is the Serial number?


 
Wayne, Who the heck is James?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Wayne, Who the heck is James?


 
that would be my long lost cousin 11 times removed.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Besides, how are we supposed to have one to play with at a GTG if I don't get one??? I'd wait on Spencer, but he's too damn cheap! :msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]


Absolutely!! Way to step up to the plate & take one for the team!! (He aint the only cheap one around here!!)


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> I suspect I would be better off doing a lot of things differently than I do... But then again, that's not how I roll Niko... :msp_wink:
> That, and I can't see me ever getting a 660... I think they have bad JU-JU for me...
> :doubt:
> Besides, how are we supposed to have one to play with at a GTG if I don't get one??? I'd wait on Spencer, but he's too damn cheap! :msp_biggrin:


 
The 9010s are pretty strong saws, what little bit i ran one. The dealer closest to me did have one a few months back, if ya cant find one .

Did you run my 395xp Matt?


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> The 9010s are pretty strong saws, what little bit i ran one. The dealer closest to me did have one a few months back, if ya cant find one .
> 
> Did you run my 395xp Matt?


 
I didn't know you even had one there!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Locust Cutter

komatsuvarna said:


> The 9010s are pretty strong saws, what little bit i ran one. The dealer closest to me did have one a few months back, if ya cant find one .
> 
> Did you run my 395xp Matt?


 
That 395xp you have was sweet! It might be a bit faster than my 660, it is a bit heavier and is most certainly smoother,... I almost bought a 395 instead, but no dealer around here had one, and I wanted to buy it new. The main dealer I deal with DID have a 660 in stock and spare bars and chains, so it came home w/me wearing a 36" bar and had a spare 24/25"er to boot along with about 3x chains a piece. I've picked up more since.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Locust Cutter said:


> That 395xp you have was sweet! It might be a bit faster than my 660, it is a bit heavier and is most certainly smoother,... I almost bought a 395 instead, but no dealer around here had one, and I wanted to buy it new. The main dealer I deal with DID have a 660 in stock and spare bars and chains, so it came home w/me wearing a 36" bar and had a spare 24/25"er to boot along with about 3x chains a piece. I've picked up more since.


 
Yep, 395s are smother, and quite a bit heavier.....I wouldn't want to carry a 395 around all day. If I was buying new, it would be a 660, or more than likely a 390....


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Yep, 395s are smother, and quite a bit heavier.....I wouldn't want to carry a 395 around all day. If I was buying new, it would be a 660, or more than likely a 390....


 
Good save Durand... Good save...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Any of you Stihlheads looking for an 032 AV?


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Any of you Stihlheads looking for an 032 AV?


 
Was that one of them tweeners???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Wayne, Who the heck is James?


 
ATVGuns.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> ATVGuns.


 
I thought only his wife called him James... And only when she was mad at him...:msp_wink:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ARsawMechanic said:


> Any of you Stihlheads looking for an 032 AV?


 
PM sent


----------



## ARsawMechanic

plumbcrazyjr said:


> PM sent


 
Back at'cha!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I thought only his wife called him James... And only when she was mad at him...:msp_wink:


 
He has let me get away with it for a while, not sure what I'll have to do to make up for it? :msp_scared:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ARsawMechanic said:


> Back at'cha!


 
and back to you


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> He has let me get away with it for a while, not sure what I'll have to do to make up for it? :msp_scared:


 
Saw parts peace offering...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have been out in the shop trying to figure out what I have and don't have for this 064/066 hybrid. Turns out I need more than I thought, a stihl dealer somewhere is going to be happy.
> 
> James I am getting closer to figuring out what is left over. I do have a question was your saw a metal flywheel saw or a plastic flywheel saw? I don't think you can go back and forth? What is the Serial number?


 It has the poly flywheel with several broken fins I will have to get the serial # tomorrow


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Besides, how are we supposed to have one to play with at a GTG if I don't get one??? I'd wait on Spencer, but he's too damn cheap! :msp_biggrin:


 I have to be cheap, I was blessed with a wife and 3 daughters which = 3 cars, 3 colleges, 3 weddings and probably 3 worthless son-in-laws only time will tell. 



Work Saw Collector said:


> He has let me get away with it for a while, not sure what I'll have to do to make up for it? :msp_scared:


 You guys can call me what ever as long as you call me for supper and it aint opposum


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I have to be cheap, I was blessed with a wife and 3 daughters which = 3 cars, 3 colleges, 3 weddings and probably 3 worthless son-in-laws only time will tell.
> 
> You guys can call me what ever as long as you call me for supper and it aint opposum


 
LMAO No Opossum stew? One daughter and son is enough to scare me,... I can't imagine 3 of 'em,....


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

two daugters but i have a license plate that says"eat more possum" if that counts


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Ding!!!
> Regional rep is locating one now...:msp_wink:
> You know me too well Stephen...
> The older version is the 9000...


 


ARsawMechanic said:


> There is a pretty clean 9010 on fleabay right now. its around the 500 range with 4 days left. It had a b.i.n. price of 669 when it started, but that went away when folks started bidding on it. I don't even know what those are going for new these days.


 
AsM, you beat me to it. That saw looks really clean and might be a great bargain. I ran rms61moparman's in TN and it is a snotty bugger. It had me tempted for a bit.


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> It has the poly flywheel with several broken fins I will have to get the serial # tomorrow


 
Poly Flywheel? Holy Cow. I would have never figured one of those on a saw with any power to it,... Then again, with all of the other things that have been poly-ized,... Firearms, auto-parts, etc, I guess it was inevitable.


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> two daugters but i have a license plate that says"eat more possum" if that counts


 
I did take one out the other night w/a 7 Iron. Shot the divot on it's head,...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't know if we have any Yellow fans besides MoJim in this thread but Saw King has a nice one right now 795.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is one for everyone. 2100

I have an ebay watch list as long as your arm, another week will tell.


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> I suspect I would be better off doing a lot of things differently than I do... But then again, that's not how I roll Niko... :msp_wink:
> That, and I can't see me ever getting a 660... I think they have bad JU-JU for me...
> :doubt:
> Besides, how are we supposed to have one to play with at a GTG if I don't get one??? I'd wait on Spencer, but he's too damn cheap! :msp_biggrin:



That's fine with me, afterall it is your money and will be your saw.........


Have fun at the next GTG! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Things have been going against my best laid plans, so "how I roll" no longer applies. 

"How I flop" may be more appropriate.

FWIW


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Poly Flywheel? Holy Cow. I would have never figured one of those on a saw with any power to it,... Then again, with all of the other things that have been poly-ized,... Firearms, auto-parts, etc, I guess it was inevitable.


 
If I remember right, the poly flywheel was short lived and not one of Stilhl's best ideas.

Might have looked good on paper though?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> AsM, you beat me to it. That saw looks really clean and might be a great bargain. I ran rms61moparman's in TN and it is a snotty bugger. It had me tempted for a bit.


 
I like snotty...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I like snotty...:msp_sneaky:


 
I have a couple of those...:msp_sneaky::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## sunfish

Freehand

I had one of those, but it grew up...


----------



## SawTroll

Locust Cutter said:


> LMAO No Opossum stew? ....... ,....


 
We have two members that "are" possums here, Smiling Possum and Little Possum - please dont eat them!


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> We have two members that "are" possums here, Smiling Possum and Little Possum - please dont eat them!


 
After watchin' one crawl out of a dead cow's carcass, that pretty much spoiled me on ever wanting to eat one...:bad_smelly:
Just sayin...


----------



## little possum

Hedgerow said:


> After watchin' one crawl out of a dead cow's carcass, that pretty much spoiled me on ever wanting to eat one...:bad_smelly:
> Just sayin...



Dont knock it till ya try it. And no, the cow wasn't DSS


----------



## SawTroll

DSS is alive and well, as far as I know......


----------



## Freehand

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

catfish are bottom feeders - that's all the crap that settles to the bottom
cows eat feed that's reportedly partially made from what comes out of chicken houses (that's what i heard at least)
so what's the problem with a possum eating beef; we do it all the time?


----------



## SawTroll

jerrycmorrow said:


> catfish are bottom feeders - that's all the crap that settles to the bottom
> cows eat feed that's reportedly partially made from what comes out of chicken houses (that's what i heard at least)
> so what's the problem with a possum eating beef; we do it all the time?



Why do you want to eat fellow members? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger

SawTroll said:


> Why do you want to eat fellow members? :msp_biggrin:



Yer not throwin back beers this early are you?


----------



## little possum

Yum. Arkansas blues. The eatin just dont get much better than that! I try to shy away from the flatheads. Channel cats arent bad. Ive heard to put the flatheads in a bath tub for a few days to let the mud get outta their system.


----------



## sunfish

Possum pretty good. But it don't get much better than fried catfish!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

little possum said:


> Yum. Arkansas blues. The eatin just dont get much better than that! I try to shy away from the flatheads. Channel cats arent bad. Ive heard to put the flatheads in a bath tub for a few days to let the mud get outta their system.


Hey, the grit just makes em extra crispy.


----------



## SawTroll

J.W Younger said:


> Yer not throwin back beers this early are you?



I just drink them today, not throwing them anywhere, as far as I know?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Possum pretty good. But it don't get much better than fried catfish!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



On the big cats, if you'll carve the red meat off the sides of the filet, there ain't much better eating... Cept' maybe beef tenderloin... :msp_rolleyes: but ya gotta get that red meat off and feed it to the dog...
Just sayin...


----------



## little possum

Hmm, making me hungry! Juggin and catfish fishin are bout the only good things I get outta warm weather!


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok Don... Where did you get them big blues...?? I need to find the pic of that 37lb flathead I lined...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> On the big cats, if you'll carve the red meat off the sides of the filet, there ain't much better eating... Cept' maybe beef tenderloin... :msp_rolleyes: but ya gotta get that red meat off and feed it to the dog...
> Just sayin...





Hedgerow said:


> Ok Don... Where did you get them big blues...?? I need to find the pic of that 37lb flathead I lined...:msp_sneaky:



I know about the red meat, it's got to come off to make it fit to eat. That said, I would rather eat 2-4 lb channels any day.

These two were caught at Bagnel dam, below Lake of the Ozarks. Rod and reel usin night crawlers. Believe it was two years ago. 35 and 25 lbs...


----------



## sunfish

little possum said:


> Hmm, making me hungry! Juggin and catfish fishin are bout the only good things I get outta warm weather!



Fishin is the only thing summer is good for. 

I hate hot weather, but the fish seem to like it.


----------



## little possum

2-5 pounds. 3 or 4 of them and Im headed to the fryer!  
We use shad most of the time. Last outing we had, we caught bait, gave half to my uncles buddies in the other boat. They caught over 60 fish, we caught 3 all day. Even fished close enough the boats were bumping, and they were still realling them in. Whatever. They had to spend all evening cleaning fish. haha


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sunfish said:


> Fishin is the only thing summer is good for.
> 
> I hate hot weather, but the fish seem to like it.



Winter is good for fishin too! I just hate to be cold while I'm fishin, though. Give me 100 in the shade any day!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> Winter is good for fishin too! I just hate to be cold while I'm fishin, though. Give me 100 in the shade any day!!:biggrin::biggrin:



I'm with you, figuratively speaking. I can always get cool, but not always warm.


----------



## sunfish

little possum said:


> 2-5 pounds. 3 or 4 of them and Im headed to the fryer!
> We use shad most of the time. Last outing we had, we caught bait, gave half to my uncles buddies in the other boat. They caught over 60 fish, we caught 3 all day. Even fished close enough the boats were bumping, and they were still realling them in. Whatever. They had to spend all evening cleaning fish. haha


They was holdin their mouths different. Haha, I've seen it happen, just like that. 



ARsawMechanic said:


> Winter is good for fishin too! I just hate to be cold while I'm fishin, though. Give me 100 in the shade any day!!:biggrin::biggrin:



Yeah, I don't like to fish when it real cold either. April May and June is my fav fishin time. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## little possum

Dont have to have a cooler when its cold


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> 2-5 pounds. 3 or 4 of them and Im headed to the fryer!
> We use shad most of the time. Last outing we had, we caught bait, gave half to my uncles buddies in the other boat. They caught over 60 fish, we caught 3 all day. Even fished close enough the boats were bumping, and they were still realling them in. Whatever. They had to spend all evening cleaning fish. haha



We use live bluegill... "sorry Don". But those green sunfish AKA "black perch" are the favorite food of the big flatheads... But I swear I catch 2 to 1 channel cats with em'... Got a 22 lb channel on a limb line 3 years ago... Weren't no makin' him good to eat... Talk about a grease ball... 2 to 3 pounders? Don't even have to trim them up... Just clean and eat baby...


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> Ok Don... Where did you get them big blues...?? I need to find the pic of that 37lb flathead I lined...:msp_sneaky:



I once cought a 40lbs cod, but that is the heaviest I ever cought - of course it happened when I used quite light equipment, doesn't it always?


----------



## sunfish

SawTroll said:


> I once cought a 40lbs cod, but that is the heaviest I ever cought - of course it happened when I used quite light equipment, doesn't it always?



That's good eatin man. Light tackle is usually more fun.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll

sunfish said:


> That's good eatin man. Light tackle is usually more fun.:msp_biggrin:



We didn't really imagine we would find that size of fish, around the wreck of "Georg Thiele", deep into the Rombakken Fiord, Just North of Narvik. I used casting tackle, classified for 1 oz lures (1985).


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

RVALUE said:


> I'm with you, figuratively speaking. I can always get cool, but not always warm.



exact opposite put on enough clothes to get warm but can run around naked and still be hot


----------



## Hank Chinaski

SawTroll said:


> We didn't really imagine we would find that size of fish, around the wreck of "Georg Thiele", deep into the Rombakken Fiord, Just North of Narvik. I used casting tackle, classified for 1 oz lures (1985).



all them funny names, you musta been fishing near New Jersey.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hello thread followers, From the Fiords to the, What is in Kansas,


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Hello thread followers, From the Fiords to the, What is in Kansas,



not a dam thing?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Hello thread followers, From the Fiords to the, What is in Kansas,



Cattle on a thousand hills Dan...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

and lots and lots of sunflowers! :msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI

SawTroll said:


> I once cought a 40lbs cod, but that is the heaviest I ever cought - of course it happened when I used quite light equipment, doesn't it always?



Troll, did ya soak it in lye and make lutefisk? I'm one of those "wierd" people that likes the stuff. Our church lutefisk dinner is 11-12 and I am already drooling thinking about it.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Almost 6 hrs since a post in this thread? That aint gonna cut it folks....
Took my buddies Poulan Pro saw back to him, drug along the 660 to run some fuel through it, cut a smidgen of firewood. Made about 10 cuts & "dabbed" the bar into the rocks. Had to stand around & discuss that event over some cold beers..... So, now the 660 won't cut it either!!:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Almost 6 hrs since a post in this thread? That aint gonna cut it folks....
> Took my buddies Poulan Pro saw back to him, drug along the 660 to run some fuel through it, cut a smidgen of firewood. Made about 10 cuts & "dabbed" the bar into the rocks. Had to stand around & discuss that event over some cold beers..... So, now the 660 won't cut it either!!:bang:



Hey! Beer and Lutefisk!!! All on the same page!!! Oh, and rocks are hard on a chain... Just sayin...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Almost 6 hrs since a post in this thread? That aint gonna cut it folks....
> Took my buddies Poulan Pro saw back to him, drug along the 660 to run some fuel through it, cut a smidgen of firewood. Made about 10 cuts & "dabbed" the bar into the rocks. Had to stand around & discuss that event over some cold beers..... So, now the 660 won't cut it either!!:bang:


 If that saw can't do any better than that you better just mail it to me:biggrin:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! Beer and Lutefisk!!! All on the same page!!! Oh, and rocks are hard on a chain... Just sayin...:msp_wink:



Hey, the guy I got it from (in blown up condition) said that it was good for digging trench! Reckon he was tellin tall tales?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> If that saw can't do any better than that you better just mail it to me:biggrin:



Wellsir, I done chunked it off over the hill. I figure if it can't double as a ditch witch, it aint doin me any good!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## komatsuvarna

ARsawMechanic said:


> Almost 6 hrs since a post in this thread? That aint gonna cut it folks....
> Took my buddies Poulan Pro saw back to him, drug along the 660 to run some fuel through it, cut a smidgen of firewood. Made about 10 cuts &* "dabbed" the bar into the rocks. Had to stand around & discuss that event over some cold beers.....* So, now the 660 won't cut it either!!:bang:



Ya didn't have to rock out the chain to drink Beer, although it sounds like a pretty good idea next time.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Ya didn't have to rock out the chain to drink Beer, although it sounds like a pretty good idea next time.



You should see what stumpy drinks when he blows one up!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> You should see what stumpy drinks when he blows chunks!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Fixed :hmm3grin2orange:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVALUE

That tree lost all its leaves......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That tree lost all its leaves......


----------



## komatsuvarna

RVALUE said:


> That tree lost all its leaves......



Probably alcohol poison.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I am not saying anyone mis-behaved. However, if I were to mis-behave in what my wife thought was a public situation, she would have yelled at me for six months. 

Of course, the only difference would be the subject matter of what I was being yelled at upon.



I shall be going over to Jasper in the a.m. for a few minutes. Have to meet the termite inspector. I could tell him, yes there are termites......


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I still blame Wendell fer my lil mishap.:redface: He was spikein my drink while I wasn't lookin with that high dollar stuff. My body can't take that stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

Stumpys Customs said:


> I still blame Wendell fer my lil mishap.:redface: He was spikein my drink while I wasn't lookin with that high dollar stuff. My body can't take that stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:



I hear you, last time I drink makers mark the #### sent my body into shock.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

komatsuvarna said:


> Ya didn't have to rock out the chain to drink Beer, although it sounds like a pretty good idea next time.



Well, this is true. But, it makes for a much quieter environment for the enjoyment of said beers when the saw isn't running!


----------



## RVALUE

J.W Younger said:


> I hear you, last time I drink makers mark the #### sent my body into shock.



If it came out of a wooden keg, maybe you tapped the wrong bung?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> If it came out of a wooden keg, maybe you tapped the wrong bung?



CAOK (Coffee All Over Keyboard):biggrin:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stumpys Customs said:


> I still blame Wendell fer my lil mishap.:redface: He was spikein my drink while I wasn't lookin with that high dollar stuff. My body can't take that stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:



I agree! Wendell is pronounced guilty! The aforementioned guilty party shall submit immediately the sum of: One Sachs Dolmar 166 to be sent to ME to pay all fines associated with the alleged spiking of Stumpy's drink!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> I agree! Wendell is pronounced guilty! The aforementioned guilty party shall submit immediately the sum of: One Sachs Dolmar 166 to be sent to ME to pay all fines associated with the alleged spiking of Stumpy's drink!



What do I git, other than ridicule.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> What do I git, other than ridicule.:msp_ohmy:



Nothin brother... The system is set up to keep you down... But on an up note, I'm workin' on a Dolmar project for ya... And an 036... Stay tuned...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stumpys Customs said:


> What do I git, other than ridicule.:msp_ohmy:



I sends you a picture of it to hang on your wall! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Nothin brother... The system is set up to keep you down... But on an up note, I'm workin' on a Dolmar project for ya... And an 036... Stay tuned...



I think I just peed a lilbit Hope yer not in a hurry, startin to git piled up:msp_thumbsup:


ARsawMechanic said:


> I sends you a picture of it to hang on your wall! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 That goes with my favorite sayin, "I started with nuthin & still have most of it left":bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think I just peed a lilbit Hope yer not in a hurry, startin to git piled up:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> That goes with my favorite sayin, "I started with nuthin & still have most of it left":bang:



You know me... I ain't ever in much of a hurry... Cept last weekend... Had to deliver 2.5 cords to a guy, and the trailer was empty... There was a little shuffling going on Saturday and Sunday morning before church... Other than that? It's no big thing...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger

RVALUE said:


> If it came out of a wooden keg, maybe you tapped the wrong bung?



Look Dan, you know as well as I do that the only wood my liquors exposed to is the smoke under the cooker.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

J.W Younger said:


> Look Dan, you know as well as I do that the only wood my liquors exposed to is the smoke under the cooker.



You been holdin out on me JW:msp_angry: The only thing I like better than my cheapass LTD is sum good home brew


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Stumpys Customs said:


> You been holdin out on me JW:msp_angry: The only thing I like better than my cheapass LTD is sum good home brew



and maybe a grape cigar


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> I still blame Wendell fer my lil mishap.:redface: He was spikein my drink while I wasn't lookin with that high dollar stuff. My body can't take that stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:



The only problem with your hallucination is me wasting my good stuff on someone who drinks that rot gut stuff you do. :hmm3grin2orange:



ARsawMechanic said:


> I agree! Wendell is pronounced guilty! The aforementioned guilty party shall submit immediately the sum of: One Sachs Dolmar 166 to be sent to ME to pay all fines associated with the alleged spiking of Stumpy's drink!



Uh,....



No.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> and maybe a grape cigar



You can save them nasty things fer Don, He seems to like them.


wendell said:


> The only problem with you hallucination is me wasting my good stuff on someone who drinks that rot gut stuff you do. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh,....
> 
> 
> 
> No.



It was funny at the time. I seriously thought that you had been addin to my drink. Til I realized that I had just forgot to add the coke to it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Alls I remember is about four fingers of Gobbler 101 disappearin'.:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> Alls I remember is about four fingers of Gobbler 101 disappearin'.:msp_scared:



Hey, I've done sum wierd stuff myself, but you really need to keep yer poultry fettishes to yerself:msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

Ouch.That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> Ouch.That's gonna leave a mark.



Thats what happens when you get ahold of the wrong end of a turkey:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

For the record.No strange conclusion.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> For the record.No strange conclusion.:biggrin:



Hey, that don't look anything like the bottle we had Jason...






This is what our looked like...


----------



## little possum

That bottle better have been empty before it hit the ground. Id call double party foul on the good stuff


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> That bottle better have been empty before it hit the ground. Id call double party foul on the good stuff



We just sat it between our chairs... Didn't last long when drinkin it out of coffee cups... I'd bring 2 next time, but not sure I'd want to find out what would happen...
:beated:


----------



## atvguns

WSC hasn't made a post since early wednesday morning hope he didn't catch the bird flu


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> WSC hasn't made a post since early wednesday morning hope he didn't catch the bird flu



I just got on, been real busy.


----------



## atvguns

Glad to see you back I got the screws yesterday


----------



## RVALUE

The bird flew? 

That would be a terrible way to dye. 

I'd hate to be the bird that bit him, I'll bet it died a gruesome, agonizing death.


----------



## J.W Younger

RVALUE said:


> The bird flew?
> 
> That would be a terrible way to dye.
> 
> I'd hate to be the bird that bit him, I'll bet it died a gruesome, agonizing death.



You burned all them cookies yet?


----------



## RVALUE

J.W Younger said:


> You burned all them cookies yet?



Actually none. I did _look _at them today. 

I jerry rigged the heater in the main house, got it running and left it running. We'll see in spring.


----------



## RVALUE

Just prior to the GTG, my clean up crew put green box elder on top of the seasoned pile. Totally screwed up the system. The GTG wood is green for the most part also.

But hey, we have electric heat. 

I'm batching it tonight in Siloam with my 11 YO. Otherwise I'd have stayed in Jasper.

My "alfalfa" looks a lot like clover now. :msp_sad:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Funniest thing I have seen all night....

2 CHAINSAWS

Wonder who posted this? 

want to buy old chainsaws


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Funniest thing I have seen all night....
> 
> 2 CHAINSAWS
> 
> Wonder who posted this?
> want to buy old chainsaws



( I am guessing you )


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> Funniest thing I have seen all night....
> 
> 2 CHAINSAWS





> THEY ARE THE BEST CHAINSAWS I'VE EVER OWNED!



And I believe that he will continue to keep owning them.:biggrin: At that price, I've got about 21 Homelites that I'll part with.:msp_tongue:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> ( I am guessing you )



Well, I won't deny having gone down that road myself, but this one isn't me. I emailed him. No response yet... opcorn:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> And I believe that he will continue to keep owning them.:biggrin: At that price, I've got about 21 Homelites that I'll part with.:msp_tongue:



Heck, you could afford gas for that avalanche for a whole month at that price!


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, I won't deny having gone down that road myself, but this one isn't me. I emailed him. No response yet... opcorn:



What did you say in the email (Hey mister do you have CAD):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> Heck, you could afford gas for that avalanche for a whole month at that price!



Well.............maybe at least a couple of weeks.:tongue2:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> What did you say in the email (Hey mister do you have CAD):hmm3grin2orange:



Pretty much, yeah!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> What did you say in the email (Hey mister do you have CAD):hmm3grin2orange:





ARsawMechanic said:


> Pretty much, yeah!



I was thinking you could have said, I got one of the twins not for sale nana nana boo boo. 

Edit: I forgot a pic.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here we sit in the deer stand...


----------



## RVALUE

I'm jealous. All you guys have all the toys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking you could have said, I got one of the twins not for sale nana nana boo boo.



Man coffee in the sinuses just missed key board. Its to early for this childish humor. But that was funny.:biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Here we sit in the deer stand...



Here I sit looking at two more trees with the bark and limbs rubbed off of them. I've got a giant oak in the front yard with a limb strong enough for 6 or 7 carcasses to cool out on in view of my deer lovin' neighbor. (hint,hint,hint):msp_cursing:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Here I sit looking at two more trees with the bark and limbs rubbed off of them. I've got a giant oak in the front yard with a limb strong enough for 6 or 7 carcasses to cool out on in view of my deer lovin' neighbor. (hint,hint,hint):msp_cursing:



We failed ... If he don't get one tonight, I'll send him your direction...


----------



## Hedgerow

Got the 036 into the garage last night. Didn't make it any further than that. I'll start cleaning it up sometime this weekend. It's a non-runner... But at least it's complete... Something tells me it'll need a new jug...


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Got the 036 into the garage last night. Didn't make it any further than that. I'll start cleaning it up sometime this weekend. It's a non-runner... But at least it's complete... Something tells me it'll need a new jug...



May as well go ahead an giter stupbroke then...


----------



## Freehand

036's are in my personal top ten work saws.Stihl lookin fer one.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> May as well go ahead an giter stupbroke then...



Yeah... I kinda figured it would... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> 036's are in my personal top ten work saws.Stihl lookin fer one.



Sounds like tradin fodder... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


>


 You care if I borrow the carb off of that when it makes it to stumpys so see if it makes a difference on my high idle when cold problem.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> You care if I borrow the carb off of that when it makes it to stumpys so see if it makes a difference on my high idle when cold problem.



an can I borrow the rest of it after he puts the carb back on an gets it broke in so I can see if it makes a difference in my somethin or somethin' else an stuff?
k, thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You care if I borrow the carb off of that when it makes it to stumpys so see if it makes a difference on my high idle when cold problem.



I don't mind... It seems to adjust nicely... Wanna know how I know that??? Go to HedgerowMo on YouTube... Yes ... It runs... Cleaned it up a little and filled the cylinder with wd 40, pulled it over a few times, blew it all out, fired her up... Got it runnin pig rich for a while... Not bad for a saw with a ruined P&C..:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

It is no secret that the 034 Supers are my only stihls. Check that, I have a new 441! 

But 034 Supers are very versatile. It is my MEMORY that the 036 is either slightly larger physically, or heavier, or both. I really need to put them side by side, then run them head to head.

That would be a worthy GTG event. Maybe put a C note up and run.


----------



## RVALUE

Or just send the money to hedger ow now.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Or just send the money to hedger ow now.



Dan? I can honestly say I've never won a race using a Stihl... Just sayin... So two stihl's going at it??? Crap shoot...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Dan? I can honestly say I've never won a race using a Stihl... Just sayin... So two stihl's going at it??? Crap shoot...



I haven't either. So I guess we would run each others', to see who was slowest.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> It is no secret that the 034 Supers are my only stihls. Check that, I have a new 441!
> 
> But 034 Supers are very versatile. It is my MEMORY that the 036 is either slightly larger physically, or heavier, or both. I really need to put them side by side, then run them head to head.
> 
> That would be a worthy GTG event. Maybe put a C note up and run.


 This was done at the last GTG wasn't you there :confused2:


----------



## RVALUE

I will have to warn you that I have a secret mechanic. And his MO is not to just 'get a bigger hammer.'


----------



## RVALUE

And if you need to find someone, he can do that too. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger

So am I gonna be OK in my tenny shoes or do I need my waders?


----------



## RVALUE

J.W Younger said:


> So am I gonna be OK in my tenny shoes or do I need my waders?



Your tenny shoes would be stubby's waders.


----------



## J.W Younger

1st liar ani't gotta chance...


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> 036's are in my personal top ten work saws.Stihl lookin fer one.



You have my sympathies.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You have my sympathies.



Oh, I don't know... I kinda like it... Feels like an 028... But with a little more snot... I'm gonna run the crap out of it tomorrow... See if I can kill it...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, I don't know... I kinda like it... Feels like an 028... But with a little more snot... I'm gonna run the crap out of it tomorrow... See if I can kill it...



Not liking.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Not liking.



No sweat Jason... The P&C are not in good shape... Yet it runs well... I'm just finishing off the piston and rings so they can be replaced before spencer's gtg... See???


----------



## RVALUE

Who the heck is Spencer?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Who the heck is Spencer?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Who the heck is Spencer?



Uh... That would be ATV Guns... Minus the wife being mad at him... Otherwise I think it would be James....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


>



You check out the video??? Not bad for a ruined saw eh???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Why didn't you just say James?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Why didn't you just say James?



Cause it's not in his signature... Therefore it's not fair game... On another note, Levi wants to come bass fish in your pond Dan... He saw some dandy ones in there... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

nothing wrong with trying to kill it most likely cant do it anyway it is a stihl after all:msp_smile:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was thinking you could have said, I got one of the twins not for sale nana nana boo boo.
> 
> Edit: I forgot a pic.
> 
> Well, I WAS going to be nice, just in case he was one of us, out casting a line on c's list to feed his addiction. But I still haven't gotten a return on that email. So, now I am thinking of taking your pics of the 3 twins from the GTG, & seeing if that merits a response.


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> Work Saw Collector said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking you could have said, I got one of the twins not for sale nana nana boo boo.
> 
> Edit: I forgot a pic.
> 
> Well, I WAS going to be nice, just in case he was one of us, out casting a line on c's list to feed his addiction. But I still haven't gotten a return on that email. So, now I am thinking of taking your pics of the 3 twins from the GTG, & seeing if that merits a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Google Twins?
> 
> :msp_scared:
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> You check out the video??? Not bad for a ruined saw eh???:hmm3grin2orange:



sure did seems to run pretty good does the compresion seem ok


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Cause it's not in his signature... Therefore it's not fair game... On another note, Levi wants to come bass fish in your pond Dan... He saw some dandy ones in there... :hmm3grin2orange:



Dandy Bass? Is that a hybrid?

We'll have to ask James.


----------



## sunfish

MAH....and stuff.....


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

James or Spencer :yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> sure did seems to run pretty good does the compresion seem ok



Nope... It's aweful... And it'll be different by tomorrow... It's amazing what compression does when introduced to a rich tune... I'll read it again tomorrow... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Dandy Bass? Is that a hybrid?
> 
> We'll have to ask James.


 There is large mouth bass, small mouth bass, white bass, rock bass, bass turd and yes a great big ol Dandy bass 

You asked!!!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Who is Spencer?


----------



## RVALUE

How come in the last 50 years, no one before me put any Crappie in the lake?

And why can't we catch some very large bluegill?


----------



## RVALUE

By the way, we need spawn size crappie by February.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Dandy Bass? Is that a hybrid?
> 
> We'll have to ask James.



Yes... Hybrid... I hear they taste better...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

There are decent smallmouths in the river.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> How come in the last 50 years, no one before me put any Crappie in the lake?
> 
> And why can't we catch some very large bluegill?



Because you have to catch a ton of them out every year to keep the population down...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> How come in the last 50 years, no one before me put any Crappie in the lake?
> *
> And why can't we catch some very large bluegill?*



May have too many small bluegill and/or they may not have enough to eat.


----------



## RVALUE

None survived to old age?

Too many little ones? 

The 1/4 pounders are 15 years old?

I'm not sure I agree, and certainly don't understand. Are large bluegill susceptable to chemical kills? The electric coop has killed big bass since I have been there.

Lots of big bass.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> None survived to old age?
> 
> Too many little ones?
> 
> The 1/4 pounders are 15 years old?
> 
> I'm not sure I agree, and certainly don't understand. Are large bluegill susceptable to chemical kills? The electric coop has killed big bass since I have been there.
> 
> Lots of big bass.



Too many and they will never get big. Conditions must be right to grow large bluegill.

If the co-op killed bass, they likely killed blugill also.

Ya might try some hybrid bluegill, they get giant, but you must feed them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> Well, I WAS going to be nice, just in case he was one of us, out casting a line on c's list to feed his addiction. But I still haven't gotten a return on that email. So, now I am thinking of taking your pics of the 3 twins from the GTG, & seeing if that merits a response.



I'll bet it would.  I have never done a CL add for saws but thought about it. I'm afraid around here all I'll find is 455s and green and purple plastic.


----------



## logging22

I see you down there Jim. Post up so i can rep the crap out of you.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I see you down there Jim. Post up so i can rep the crap out of you.



Howdy Les


----------



## RVALUE

I can't rep anyone. 

I reckon someone got a new saw. 

I don't understand about the fish. They just stop growing, ALL of them?

Glad to see WSC about. Any truth to the rumor that there is a chicken roaming about East Oklahoma trying to get a chainsaw?


----------



## RVALUE

I am serious about needing some crappie large enough to not get eaten. The more the better.

Just ask James.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Howdy Les



Howdy! and stuff


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet it would.  I have never done a CL add for saws but thought about it. I'm afraid around here all I'll find is 455s and green and purple plastic.



I tried it once and specified no homeowner type saws didn't work I still got 50 emails about some guy with a wildthingy for sale. 

Have you been doing any shacking the last two days. The quack last night was felt in salem MO :msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

Shacking? With the twins?

Pics Please.

On second thought, just find a good pic on the net and lie.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have only ever sold one saw couple years ago 036, wish I had it back. It came back yesterday he wanted it fixed up tuned and running good and a new chain. He said it hadn't been ran after I sold it to him, new fuel check tune (was fine) new chain and its back on the front line. He won't use it just likes owning it I guess.


----------



## RVALUE

Get him a brand new Husky 240, $ 159 delivered. That way you have no emotional attachment. 

Who could complain about a new shiny saw?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Shacking? With the twins?
> 
> Pics Please.
> 
> On second thought, just find a good pic on the net and lie.


 LOL If I new some willing twins I wouldn't have time to take pics or be on here to post them


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I tried it once and specified no homeowner type saws didn't work I still got 50 emails about some guy with a wildthingy for sale.
> 
> Have you been doing any shacking the last two days. The quack last night was felt in salem MO :msp_scared:



No I didn't know there was one.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I didn't know there was one.



Two maybe three OK city 5.9 I think last night about 10:30


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Two maybe three OK city 5.9 I think last night about 10:30



It got to my house at 10 : 53 according to my clock. Pretty pronounced.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok now things make sence, I jumped up around that time went outside and didn't see anything I thought at the time must have been the wind.


----------



## RVALUE

A few minutes before it was felt, I heard a strange sound, (even stranger than someone paying me) and eventually thought it was a wind. But the sound wasn't common. Then the shaking hit.

The shacking should come later.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Two maybe three OK city 5.9 I think last night about 10:30



My wife thought it was a mouse in the wall, now I see it was a picture on the wall hanging above our bed. So didn't feel it, but heard it. Just before 11pm.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> My wife thought it was another mouse in the wall, now I see it was a picture on the wall hanging above our bed. So didn't feel it, but heard it. Just before 11pm.



?


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> ?



Any shakin in the bed room is a good thing...and stuff. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


----------



## Freehand

Yea, safe sex and stuff.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Freehand said:


> Yea, safe sex and stuff.



LOL, Id rep ya if I could!


----------



## J.W Younger

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL, Id rep ya if I could!



Could'nt get him either but Idid get you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Yea, safe sex and stuff.



That is a good one Freehand. the news here locally said it was felt in K.C. If it was I was trying to sleep.


----------



## sunfish

J.W Younger said:


> Could'nt get him either but Idid get you.



Same here...and stuff


----------



## little possum

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet it would.  I have never done a CL add for saws but thought about it. I'm afraid around here all I'll find is 455s and green and purple plastic.


Run the ad! The one I ran specified looking for older metal case 1 man chainsaws, and 2 man chainsaws. You would be suprised at what shows up sometimes. Gotta take a risk to find whatcha want!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I felt the shakein lst night here. I was leaned way back in my puter chair with the back up against the wall. I kept feelin it rockin. 
Unless that was DON!!! if so,, You da man & I bet yer wife can't walk this mornin


----------



## RVALUE

I just missed a 372 on ebay, I bid more than the winning bid, but less than the next increment. as in $5 or less from winning. 

Guess I didn't need it.


----------



## RVALUE

What happened to everyone? 


Where's James?


----------



## sunfish

Who's James?


----------



## RVALUE

James? I don't know, ask Spencer.


----------



## logging22

Im here. That really dont count i know. But im here anyway. MAH!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hello Loggin!


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Hello Loggin!



Sup buddy?? Havin a good day today? Too bad on the 372. Maybe next time.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

Even a blind squirrel gets a nut every once in a while.  


Come on UPS!


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a vid for those unable to you tube. Ran about a tank through it today... Nothing major... Just cool since it's a fried parts saw and stuff... :msp_biggrin:

[video=youtube;VzAzxYtg1tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzAzxYtg1tA[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL, Id rep ya if I could!



I gotcha too Durand... 
:after_boom:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet it would.  I have never done a CL add for saws but thought about it. I'm afraid around here all I'll find is 455s and green and purple plastic.



Yeah, you get alot of folks that think their old junk stihl is worth more than the new ones, alot of Home Despot husqvarnas, and alot, ALOT of poulan junk & craftsman branded poulan junk. Every now & then though, there is a gem that shines through the mess.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*First post*



logging22 said:


> I see you down there Jim. Post up so i can rep the crap out of you.



If this works I might try another one


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> If this works I might try another one


 See now that wasn't so bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> If this works I might try another one



It did... And you just got a huge rep slam...!!! Good to meet ya Jim... You're welcome to share my trailer/workbench anytime!


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Rep*



Hedgerow said:


> It did... And you just got a huge rep slam...!!! Good to meet ya Jim... You're welcome to share my trailer/workbench anytime!



Appreciate the rep. Thanks for the use of your workbench. I enjoyed talking with you and your cooking was'nt bad either. I am looking forward to next year already. I had a good time at the Ia. gtg's but you people take it to another level. Cut a cord of hedge this week and have some red elm lined up,standing dead and slickbarked. Enough hunt and peck for now.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> If this works I might try another one



*REP BLITZ!!!!!*:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> If this works I might try another one





Mo. Jim said:


> Appreciate the rep. Thanks for the use of your workbench. I enjoyed talking with you and your cooking was'nt bad either. I am looking forward to next year already. I had a good time at the Ia. gtg's but you people take it to another level. Cut a cord of hedge this week and have some red elm lined up,standing dead and slickbarked. Enough hunt and peck for now.



Hey Jim, now that ya got two posts I feel a lil more better about talkin to ya on here.HA HA!!!!
I'm lovein the 350. Brings back lots of memories. It's gonna be a Stumpbroke GTG special when I git done with it.


----------



## Steve NW WI

sawnami said:


> *REP BLITZ!!!!!*:chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy::chainsawguy:



Nailed Jim also, just a little love tap away from max bling now.


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> Yeah, you get alot of folks that think their old junk stihl is worth more than the new ones, alot of Home Despot husqvarnas, and alot, ALOT of poulan junk & craftsman branded poulan junk. Every now & then though, there is a gem that shines through the mess.



I would be one of those...... And serious.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Appreciate the rep. Thanks for the use of your workbench. I enjoyed talking with you and your cooking was'nt bad either. I am looking forward to next year already. I had a good time at the Ia. gtg's but you people take it to another level. Cut a cord of hedge this week and have some red elm lined up,standing dead and slickbarked. Enough hunt and peck for now.



All this time I thought it was me not paying attention. Here are your first two posts? Congrats!

For the record:

A pretty applicant for a secretarial position was being interviewed. After the usual questions, the interviewer asked “can you type 100 words a minute?”

‘No’ she sheepishly replied.

Can you type 70 words a minute?

‘No’ she sheepishly replied.

Can you type 40 words a minute?

‘No’ she sheepishly replied.

Can you type 30 words a minute?

‘No’ she sheepishly replied.

Quite flustered the interviewer remarked, “so you’re just a ‘hunt an' pecker’?”


“NO NO NO” she replied, “I really need this job!”


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> If this works I might try another one



rep'd ya. if these fellers likes ya so do i.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Appreciate the rep. Thanks for the use of your workbench. I enjoyed talking with you and your cooking was'nt bad either. I am looking forward to next year already. I had a good time at the Ia. gtg's but you people take it to another level. Cut a cord of hedge this week and have some red elm lined up,standing dead and slickbarked. Enough hunt and peck for now.



Rep fer ya Jim. Good to see ya postin!

That 351 I got from ya is a good runner, my brother really likes it. Thanks man!


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> rep'd ya. if these fellers likes ya so do i.



I thank you. you missed a great gtg,Dan has a really nice place for a gtg. Sawnami had a great running 945? there. I picked a good looking 264,that I have'nt got checked out yet. I need to quit buying saws and fix ten or forty. Mabey we will meet up next year,Lord willing and the creek don't rise. Later,have a good one Jim


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> Rep fer ya Jim. Good to see ya postin!
> 
> That 351 I got from ya is a good runner, my brother really likes it. Thanks man!



I'm glad to hear that he's happy with it. I still have'nt found where I put the cyl.and ring for my 346 [old and senile] so I can replace the 351 in my firewood line up 365,359.I pulled a 2045 out of my stash yesterday for the small stuff. Later Jim


----------



## RVALUE

For the second time this week, I missed a 2100, Bid at asking price, (lost for $ 5.)_

:dang:


----------



## RVALUE

Hey jim, how'd you like my hunt n pecker story?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> For the second time this week, I missed a 2100, Bid at asking price, (lost for $ 5.)_
> 
> :dang:



Evening dan... I think I might have found me a new never fueled cs56 Deere saw... Suppose it's worth persuing?


----------



## RVALUE

Is that the 2 cyl?


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Hey jim, how'd you like my hunt n pecker story?



Loved it. Thread went dead for 5 hours,thought the mods locked it cause they found out I was posting.How do you get these smilies to work? I still have a lot to learn about this posting.


----------



## RVALUE

They show up on the right of my screen. Don't know past that.


----------



## RVALUE

And I've always wanted a 2100. :monkey:


I hate that I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> For the second time this week, I missed a 2100, Bid at asking price,  (lost for $ 5.)_
> 
> :dang:



I know the feeling,I missed a 2071 jonny yesterday,I clicked the bid button and my slow dialup went into granny gear. I bid 190 and went for 112. 
Raining here the last few hours, getting some thunder boomers.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Is that the 2 cyl?



Nope... An Efco..:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

Two missed saws for under $ 10. total.

Guess I don't need them.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> I thank you. you missed a great gtg,Dan has a really nice place for a gtg. Sawnami had a great running 945? there. I picked a good looking 264,that I have'nt got checked out yet. I need to quit buying saws and fix ten or forty. Mabey we will meet up next year,Lord willing and the creek don't rise. Later,have a good one Jim



Jim, I think you meant my 962. The 945 is the one that killed Dan's mosquito population along with next years hatch.:biggrin:



Hedgerow said:


> Evening dan... I think I might have found me a new never fueled cs56 Deere saw... Suppose it's worth persuing?



Absolutely! You need that Italian Stallion of a saw.



RVALUE said:


> And I've always wanted a 2100. :monkey:
> 
> 
> I hate that I'm a cheapskate.



I think that we're both could be members of the CBOA. I'm just too cheap to pay the dues.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Jim, I think you meant my 962. The 945 is the one that killed Dan's mosquito population along with next years hatch.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! You need that Italian Stallion of a saw.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that we're both could be members of the CBOA. I'm just too cheap to pay the dues.:msp_tongue:



Hmm... I think I will...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> I think that we're both could be members of the CBOA. I'm just too cheap to pay the dues.:msp_tongue:



As I believe the CBOA was started somewhere in my family lineage, I must remind you that being a member does not cost any dues, you just have to earn the membership!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> Hmm... I think I will...:msp_rolleyes:



You should. You need that saw. Its worth it. You'll never find another deal like it again. It would look good in your garage or shop. It would round out your collection for the rest of the week. If you don't like it, you could always get your $$ back out of it. It will be the only one at the GTG like it. It will be the only one in the woods like it. They don't make them any more, so it is a legit collectors item. I could keep going....

Am I a good enabler, or what?:msp_tongue:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I finally got the pasture extension (connecting it to my barn for easy Horse access) finished this weekend. Now I just need to empty out the side of the barn that is her vastly over-sized stall from the wood/tin/4-wheeler/mowers/misc crap that's currently occupying it. Then I can focus on bring in about 13 cords of bucked up Burr Oak from a friends ranch that came down in an ice storm, so I can start splitting it and get it ready for next season. THEN I can start honing in on some serious Hedge clearing for my own use. 

I may have an opportunity to pick up another wood hauler, (allowing me to stop using my Super duty 2wd and pay it down to sell it, until I can save the money that I need to get the Dodge-Cummins 4x4 I REALLY want or at least pay a hefty amount down). It'The tranny, transfer case (B/W not N/P) and both pumpkins have been gone through in the last 40K and the engine just had the timing chain/gears replaced along with a head job. 120K on the engine, but no oil usage and blows 170psi or better on all 8 holes... For about $1K from a 1stSgt That I work with.... Same mileage as my ford but with a lot more torque than my 5.4 V8 and four wheel drive to help in sketchy conditions,... Now I just need to get the 7900, a S.S, a GN trailer and a tractor or Bobcat,... Basically I need to win the lottery,...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning fellow wood cutters from Norton Ks, sounds like everyone is doing all right. News says that we could get 2" to 10" of snow here today. Hope they miss it all.


----------



## RVALUE

Why, you want two feet of snow?

Why should you want them to miss that? :monkey:


I am not ready for winter, and bad weather. I don't even have the roof on the house I'm building.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Why, you want two feet of snow?
> 
> Why should you want them to miss that? :monkey:
> 
> 
> I am not ready for winter, and bad weather. I don't even have the roof on the house I'm building.



work faster.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm glad you didn't say work smarter. Then I'd have to call Freehand.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning fellow wood cutters from Norton Ks, sounds like everyone is doing all right. News says that we could get 2" to 10" of snow here today. Hope they miss it all.



As long as they're predicting it, we're safe...:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Evening dan... I think I might have found me a new never fueled cs56 Deere saw... Suppose it's worth persuing?



indefatigably yes if the price is right.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> indefatigably yes if the price is right.



Oh, it ain't cheap, but it's about half of what they cost new, and I always been wanting to get one... It'll just be another work saw...
MH


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, it ain't cheap, but it's about half of what they cost new, and I always been wanting to get one... It'll just be another work saw...
> MH



half of new is a right price. don't think you'll be disappointed but if you are there are always others interested. 

btw, opened the oiler on the jd. seems the hose between the "pump" and the filter just disintegrated. sposed to be about 4" - 6" of hose. not a piece. musta just dissolved and got sucked out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> I thank you. you missed a great gtg,Dan has a really nice place for a gtg. Sawnami had a great running 945? there. I picked a good looking 264,that I have'nt got checked out yet. I need to quit buying saws and fix ten or forty. Mabey we will meet up next year,Lord willing and the creek don't rise. Later,have a good one Jim



jim, i really like my 264. great torque at all speeds; not real high in the rpm department but more than adequate imho. just keeps on going. know what you mean about quit buying and start fixing. just too dang hard to pass up a good, older saw. i've commenced to dropping by the metal recycling yard lately. got a homie 330 and C5. course they both need some work and parts. problem is i'm pretty much spent my bucks and need to recover for a while. 
looking toward meeting ya in person. the Lord is always willing but sometimes humans totally muck things up. eh? jerry


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> half of new is a right price. don't think you'll be disappointed but if you are there are always others interested.
> 
> btw, opened the oiler on the jd. seems the hose between the "pump" and the filter just disintegrated. sposed to be about 4" - 6" of hose. not a piece. musta just dissolved and got sucked out.



Well? what are ya waiting for? Git er fixed and put that sucker to work!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Well? what are ya waiting for? Git er fixed and put that sucker to work!



oh, i did put a new hose in. just haven't cranked it up yet. will let you know.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Snow*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning fellow wood cutters from Norton Ks, sounds like everyone is doing all right. News says that we could get 2" to 10" of snow here today. Hope they miss it all.



Kenneth where your at I wouldn't count on it. I haven't been out in that country in years. Your a ways from home. Tonganoxie has grown a lot in the last few years. A buddy of mine got caught in that speed trap yall run there,hundred and some dollars.
Been raining off and on since yesterday, supposed to clear up tomorrow,hope to cut wood friday if I can get into the timber
I hope to see you at one of the gtg's so I can check those jonsereds. Later Jim


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth where your at I wouldn't count on it. I haven't been out in that country in years. Your a ways from home. Tonganoxie has grown a lot in the last few years. A buddy of mine got caught in that speed trap yall run there,hundred and some dollars.
> Been raining off and on since yesterday, supposed to clear up tomorrow,hope to cut wood friday if I can get into the timber
> I hope to see you at one of the gtg's so I can check those jonsereds. Later Jim



Look who's suddenly become a regular Chatty Cathy. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Chatty*



wendell said:


> Look who's suddenly become a regular Chatty Cathy. :msp_biggrin:



Good morning Wendell, members have trying to get me to post for ages, so now you will either suffer or put me on your ignore list. Glad to see you made charity cut. I would liked to went,but after three gtg's this year my fuel budget is shot,12mpg is rough on the SS check. Jim


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> Look who's suddenly become a regular Chatty Cathy. :msp_biggrin:



speakin of chatty cathy - wondering what ever happened to that thook feller that came on, chatted it up, and went away. last post was 9-23-11.


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> speakin of chatty cathy - wondering what ever happened to that thook feller that came on, chatted it up, and went away. last post was 9-23-11.


 I got tired of keeping up with two usernames


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning Wendell, members have trying to get me to post for ages, so now you will either suffer or put me on your ignore list. Glad to see you made charity cut. I would liked to went,but after three gtg's this year my fuel budget is shot,12mpg is rough on the SS check. Jim



No suffering here, Jim. Good to see you posting!


----------



## Hedgerow

Been tryin to rep ya Wendell, but I think "the man" has determined you have entirely too much already, and won't let me... I'll wait till he ain't lookin'...:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got him for ya hedge


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> got him for ya hedge



Thanks Jerry... I'll pay you back too... As soon as "the man" lets me... I am rep oppressed...
:matrix:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

jerrycmorrow said:


> got him for ya hedge



and I got you...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth where your at I wouldn't count on it. I haven't been out in that country in years. Your a ways from home. Tonganoxie has grown a lot in the last few years. A buddy of mine got caught in that speed trap yall run there,hundred and some dollars.
> Been raining off and on since yesterday, supposed to clear up tomorrow,hope to cut wood friday if I can get into the timber
> I hope to see you at one of the gtg's so I can check those jonsereds. Later Jim



know the town I live in It sure has grown a lot I grew up here in Tongie. Where abouts in NW Mo. are you located.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> know the town I live in It sure has grown a lot I grew up here in Tongie. Where abouts in NW Mo. are you located.



I have a long drive home every night... I depend on you guys to keep me entertained... It's to quiet in here tonight!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Is posting and driving bad???:msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

No,but driving while squinting at nonsensical pics is………….:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> No,but driving while squinting at nonsensical pics is………….:msp_biggrin:



That's just WRONG!!!
Oops... Just swerved a little there...:msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Tongie*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> know the town I live in It sure has grown a lot I grew up here in Tongie. Where abouts in NW Mo. are you located.



I live 7 mile s. of Saint Joe. on s. 59 hwy. little burg called Halls,like 9 houses,was ten but one burned this summer. I'am only 11 mile from Atchison,the only place I can get husky parts around here and the flood had that shut down all summer. No jonsered dealers anywhere close.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I live 7 mile s. of Saint Joe. on s. 59 hwy. little burg called Halls,like 9 houses,was ten but one burned this summer. I'am only 11 mile from Atchison,the only place I can get husky parts around here and the flood had that shut down all summer. No jonsered dealers anywhere close.



I know right where your at. used to drive thru there about once a week 16 yrs. ago once a wk. where you there in 93 when it flooded.


----------



## logging22

Hello girls! Glad everybody is ok today. Jim is posting like a noobee! GO JIM!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

logging22 said:


> Hello girls! Glad everybody is ok today. Jim is posting like a noobee! GO JIM!!:hmm3grin2orange:



So says the King of the No0bs!


----------



## logging22

ARsawMechanic said:


> So says the King of the No0bs!



Wait....what??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

logging22 said:


> Wait....what??:hmm3grin2orange:



Aw, sorry man!! Coulda sworn I saw that name over in one (both) of the N0obie threads... I am surely mistaken!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Get any rain up there today?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Noobe*



logging22 said:


> Hello girls! Glad everybody is ok today. Jim is posting like a noobee! GO JIM!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Thank you. Now will some one explain this likes to me and how and if I should respond and I still have'nt figured out how to insert these smilies.


----------



## logging22

ARsawMechanic said:


> Aw, sorry man!! Coulda sworn I saw that name over in one (both) of the N0obie threads... I am surely mistaken!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Get any rain up there today?



Raining like crazy right now. Gonna stop later maybe.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Thank you. Now will some one explain this likes to me and how and if I should respond and I still have'nt figured out how to insert these smilies.



The like button is on the right side of the post. Just click it. The smiles are also on the right side, just after you type in you post response. Just move the mouse over one of them and click it. Easy.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup::msp_mad


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know right where your at. used to drive thru there about once a week 16 yrs. ago once a wk. where you there in 93 when it flooded.



Yes I was,but our levys here held mainly because they broke n.and s. of us.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Rep*

:hmm3grin2orange:


logging22 said:


> The like button is on the right side of the post. Just click it. The smiles are also on the right side, just after you type in you post response. Just move the mouse over one of them and click it. Easy.:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup::msp_mad



Thank you. Next question,how and when can I respond to all this rep I have received.I seem to remember something about having so many so posts.
My hunt and pecker is getting tired.:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Dan


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Thank you. Next question,how and when can I respond to all this rep I have received.I seem to remember something about having so many so posts.
> My hunt and pecker is getting tired.:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks Dan



Gotta make 50 posts first. Then let er fly!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

You need 50 posts before you can rep. At the rate your going, that will only be a few days.

To rep you click the star on the bottom left corner of somebody's post.

To see who has repped you so you can pay them back, click on Settings at the top of the page and then scroll down and you will see the last 20 reps you have received. If you want to find a post of theirs to rep, click on their name which will take you to their profile page and click on latest posts.


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> You need 50 posts before you can rep. At the rate your going, that will only be a few days.
> 
> To rep you click the star on the bottom left corner of somebody's post.
> 
> To see who has repped you so you can pay them back, click on Settings at the top of the page and then scroll down and you will see the last 20 reps you have received. If you want to find a post of theirs to rep, click on their name which will take you to their profile page and click on latest posts.



What he said, and stuff.:wink2:


----------



## RVALUE

Just had some moulding made (cornice) by a friend. He was in a bad accident 6 months after I was. He is still in a chair. He types with a special glove with a nail on it. The ultimate hunt and pecker.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> You need 50 posts before you can rep. At the rate your going, that will only be a few days.
> 
> To rep you click the star on the bottom left corner of somebody's post.
> 
> To see who has repped you so you can pay them back, click on Settings at the top of the page and then scroll down and you will see the last 20 reps you have received. If you want to find a post of theirs to rep, click on their name which will take you to their profile page and click on latest posts.



Are you kidding? I'd never go to all that trouble to give a meaningless, worthless thing away that takes effort and time to do.


Seems like a waste of


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You need 50 posts before you can rep. At the rate your going, that will only be a few days.
> 
> To rep you click the star on the bottom left corner of somebody's post.
> 
> To see who has repped you so you can pay them back, click on Settings at the top of the page and then scroll down and you will see the last 20 reps you have received. If you want to find a post of theirs to rep, click on their name which will take you to their profile page and click on latest posts.



You know way too much about this rep thing Wendell... I just dole it out whenever the man let's me....:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> You know way too much about this rep thing Wendell... I just dole it out whenever the man let's me....:msp_wink:



Thats how one gets to be top ho. Just sayin.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Thats how one gets to be top ho. Just sayin.:msp_biggrin:



Is 30,000,000 rep points a lot? Or just common???:msp_confused:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Is 30,000,000 rep points a lot? Or just common???:msp_confused:



That puts you on page what?? Wendell is over 100 mil.


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Is 30,000,000 rep points a lot? Or just common???:msp_confused:



it was before repflation


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm knockin on the door of 50 mill. I think around page three.

Also rockin the new satelite internet setup.


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm knockin on the door of 50 mill. I think around page three.
> 
> Also rockin the new satelite internet setup.



Nobody asked you Strumpet.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm knockin on the door of 50 mill. I think around page three.
> 
> Also rockin the new satelite internet setup.



Beats the hell out of dial-up, don't it Bro? 

I'm bumpin 30 mill... need to catch up...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Is 30,000,000 rep points a lot? Or just common???:msp_confused:



It used to be a boatload. Now, you only need 100,000,000 to catch me. :hmm3grin2orange:



Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm knockin on the door of 50 mill. I think around page three.
> 
> Also rockin the new satelite internet setup.



Congrats, Stump. That's gotta be an awesome change!


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You know way too much about this rep thing Wendell... I just dole it out whenever the man let's me....:msp_wink:



Show your ass over in the Newbie thread and return what you get and you'll be over 100 before you know it.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Show your ass over in the Newbie thread and return what you get and you'll be over 100 before you know it.



Newbie thread? What the hell is a newbie thread??? I'll look for it tomorrow...


----------



## sawnami

Don't banish me to the newbie thread:msp_blushing: but, where do you look to find rep point totals that you guys are talking about?:baffle:


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Don't banish me to the newbie thread:msp_blushing: but, where do you look to find rep point totals that you guys are talking about?:baffle:



Steve I just found out myself. Click settings at the top of the page,it shows rep and points.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Also rockin the new satelite internet setup.


 Surfing the net in overdrive


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I love this episode, just watched it this morning.
Disclaimer I am not responsible to give you a minute of your life back.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YtespeLin2c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning No snow weathermen are something.


----------



## RVALUE

We'll hope you get your snow, and more work, (word has it that you only have 50 or so hours a week)

WSC thinks that with all that extra time you could get a second job.


----------



## RVALUE

If you want to drop immensely in the rep category, just stop playing for a few months. 

You drop like a,,,,,,, you get the picture. It's hard to get back. 

But Mo Jim and others, I don't understand these likes and points. I don't get a point for liking something. AND should I happen to like something I find a like note somewhere completely else, that says I liked it, when I never even saw it.


----------



## Lurch2

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm knockin on the door of 50 mill. I think around page three.
> 
> Also rockin the new satelite internet setup.




Now you'll never get off the puter.
MAH


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve I just found out myself. Click settings at the top of the page,it shows rep and points.



you can also find it easily by hitting the rep button in one of your own posts


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve I just found out myself. Click settings at the top of the page,it shows rep and points.



Thanks Jim! I never was too good at checking out the fine print.


----------



## sawnami

Hank Chinaski said:


> you can also find it easily by hitting the rep button in one of your own posts



Well I'll be! You learn something every day.:biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*snow*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good morning No snow weathermen are something.



Morning,no snow,sun shineing and 35 degrees here. Have a good one. Jim


----------



## Mo. Jim

*learn*



sawnami said:


> Well I'll be! You learn something every day.:biggrin:



I'm lucky if I learn something every week,but I did learn a couple of things about posting last night.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> If you want to drop immensely in the rep category, just stop playing for a few months.
> 
> You drop like a,,,,,,, you get the picture. It's hard to get back.
> 
> But Mo Jim and others, I don't understand these likes and points. I don't get a point for liking something. AND should I happen to like something I find a like note somewhere completely else, that says I liked it, when I never even saw it.



Morning Dan,at least they don't have a dislike button or I might be in trouble. I don't have any pearls of wisedom I'm just trying to make my 50 posts.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Dan,at least they don't have a dislike button or I might be in trouble. I don't have any pearls of wisedom I'm just trying to make my 50 posts.



Mornin Jim... Cold north wind and about 37 or so here... Yer getting closer e sry day to that 50 mark!


----------



## Mo. Jim

*posts*



Hedgerow said:


> Mornin Jim... Cold north wind and about 37 or so here... Yer getting closer e sry day to that 50 mark!



Good moring Matt. Going to pickup my disston da211 this afternoon,hope to have it running for the next gtg.We'll put Les on the dummy end and you can run the powerhead. I don't know if my boney old butt can handle either end. Have a good one Jim.


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm lucky if I learn something every week,but I did learn a couple of things about posting last night.



I see you've even learned to post in other threads! :msp_thumbup:



Mo. Jim said:


> Good moring Matt. Going to pickup my disston da211 this afternoon,hope to have it running for the next gtg.We'll put Les on the dummy end and you can run the powerhead. I don't know if my boney old butt can handle either end. Have a good one Jim.



First time I had the business end of a DA-211 I didn't know you had to be right up against the log when you put it into the wood. About took me right off my feet as it pulled me forward. And I don't need to tell you, that takes a lot of pulling.


----------



## little possum

I learned that lesson too Wendell. Mine with the Mall 7 though. Quite a feeling to have been just picked up and moved! 

Jim, are you home, and running that DA-211 yet???!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

little possum said:


> I learned that lesson too Wendell. Mine with the Mall 7 though. Quite a feeling to have been just picked up and moved!
> 
> Jim, are you home, and running that DA-211 yet???!!



I am going to get it after dinner,it's 40 mile east of me.I have known owner for years,he ran this saw as a young man.One coil went bad a few years ago and it's been hanging in his shop since.I bought 2 nos coils for it,hope they are the right ones.
It might be friday before I get your mac parts mailed.


----------



## little possum

We have 2 here with bad coils. One of the few faults I have seen with them

No hurry on my part.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just wonderin if anyone knows what ever happened to teacherman?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> just wonderin if anyone knows what ever happened to teacherman?



I think he has a new hobby.


----------



## Hedgerow

Pulled the trigger on this one today. The guy wasn't kidding. This saw has never seen fuel. The fellow won it in a raffle and never needed it. Appears to be very well made. In John Deere Green...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> I see you've even learned to post in other threads! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I had the business end of a DA-211 I didn't know you had to be right up against the log when you put it into the wood. About took me right off my feet as it pulled me forward. And I don't need to tell you, that takes a lot of pulling.



and he means

A

LOT.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think he has a new hobby.



That would be true he checks in once in a great while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one today. The guy wasn't kidding. This saw has never seen fuel. The fellow won it in a raffle and never needed it. Appears to be very well made. In John Deere Green...



I think that is a Efco 156 they are supposed to be a very nice saw. Same frame as a efco/olympic 962 I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think that is a Efco 156 they are supposed to be a very nice saw. Same frame as a efco/olympic 962 I think.



Yep... Been meaning to get one, and this one showed up... Think this'll be Levi's new saw...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Should be a good saw I really like my 962. very good saw.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Good moring Matt. Going to pickup my disston da211 this afternoon,hope to have it running for the next gtg.We'll put Les on the dummy end and you can run the powerhead. I don't know if my boney old butt can handle either end. Have a good one Jim.



This dummy would love a shot at one of those! Im in.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> This dummy would love a shot at one of those! Im in.



I'm gonna start getting in shape for October Les... After the timber fest thing, I think we can man handle that saw!!!


----------



## wrenchrod

picked up a ts760 and it runs a 044 burnt piston and a 028 super havent checked it out much


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna start getting in shape for October Les... After the timber fest thing, I think we can man handle that saw!!!



Gotta be thinking about getting a team together for the next one. My team this year lacked, alot. Just dont take it seriously enough for me. Its supposed to be fun, but i would really like to win one. 5 years now, the best we have placed is this year. 8th. Not bad out of 17 teams, but crap. I wanna win one.:help:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*da211*



logging22 said:


> This dummy would love a shot at one of those! Im in.



Good evening Les,I figured that would bring you out of hideing. The old saw looks good for it's age except for the ten years of dirt coating it. Gas tank is clean,pulls over good,chain looks great, 3/4 pitch. 
I know pics,cut me some slack,it took four years to start posting. I will try and get some before and after shortly.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Good evening Les,I figured that would bring you out of hideing. The old saw looks good for it's age except for the ten years of dirt coating it. Gas tank is clean,pulls over good,chain looks great, 3/4 pitch.
> I know pics,cut me some slack,it took four years to start posting. I will try and get some before and after shortly.



Hello back Jim. Yes, pics are a must!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Hello back Jim. Yes, pics are a must!!



Yes the pics are a must.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

yes yes we need pics of something:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Gotta be thinking about getting a team together for the next one. My team this year lacked, alot. Just dont take it seriously enough for me. Its supposed to be fun, but i would really like to win one. 5 years now, the best we have placed is this year. 8th. Not bad out of 17 teams, but crap. I wanna win one.:help:



Just let me know if I can help... I'm in!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wrenchrod said:


> picked up a ts760 and it runs a 044 burnt piston and a 028 super havent checked it out much



I'll get pics on all these saws tomorrow.

The 044 looks new but all took apart in a box with a scored piston, jug is ok. It still has the protective plastic over the 044 badge and no scratches on the bottom of the saw. They must have staight gassed it when it was new. :msp_tongue:

Edit : I forgot there was some paperwork on the saw in the box it was new in 1996 or 99 I forgot what it said I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

wrenchrod said:


> picked up a ts760 and it runs a 044 burnt piston and a 028 super havent checked it out much



Rod's 3rd post!!!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll get pics on all these saws tomorrow.
> 
> The 044 looks new but all took apart in a box with a scored piston, jug is ok. It still has the protective plastic over the 044 badge and no scratches on the bottom of the saw. They must have staight gassed it when it was new. :msp_tongue:Edit : I forgot there was some paperwork on the saw in the box it was new in 1996 or 99 I forgot what it said I will look tomorrow.


Some guys have all the luck. :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Rod's 3rd post!!!!!!!


 should we throw him a big party when he makes it to senior member


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> should we throw him a big party when he makes it to senior member



Yes, and he can cook! Let's see, what can we have? Individually cooked minature weeners, or cornish drumsticks, or anything else that takes forever to cook.


----------



## RVALUE

I found a 760 Monday, is it the same one? Shall I not go back? 


I didn't get it because I THOUGHT I was getting a 372 and 2100. Am I an idiot?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Just let me know if I can help... I'm in!!!



Thanks Matt. We need 6 for a full team. Speed cut, log walk-standing chop, log roll, and crosscut. Fleet of feet for the log roll, full on hoss for the log walk-standing chop, and two guys wif guts for the crosscut. The speed cut is easy enough. Just gotta be accurate and quick. They use stock saws. Usually 460 Stihls. Stock chain. Two heats. Add time and divide by 2. Top 10 teams this year were less than 30 seconds apart. It is a lot of fun really. Oh, and a thousand dollars to the winning team. And a big azz trophy.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Thanks Matt. We need 6 for a full team. Speed cut, log walk-standing chop, log roll, and crosscut. Fleet of feet for the log roll, full on hoss for the log walk-standing chop, and two guys wif guts for the crosscut. The speed cut is easy enough. Just gotta be accurate and quick. They use stock saws. Usually 460 Stihls. Stock chain. Two heats. Add time and divide by 2. Top 10 teams this year were less than 30 seconds apart. It is a lot of fun really. Oh, and a thousand dollars to the winning team. And a big azz trophy.:msp_biggrin:



And you didn't win?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> And you didn't win?



Nope. 8th place. Maybe next year. With help from my AS friends.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Nope. 8th place. Maybe next year. With help from my AS friends.



There were 7 bigger azzes?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> There were 7 bigger azzes?



Yes. I was the smaller one there.:msp_razz:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Don't banish me to the newbie thread:msp_blushing: but, where do you look to find rep point totals that you guys are talking about?:baffle:



The newbie thread? Don't go there unless you know your stuff! I think most of the eldest of the eld hang out over there. Cows, monkeys with guns, people living in cardboard boxes, seasoned loggers from MO, somebody named Stumpy makes occasional entrances, Youngers, Morrows, etc etc. I only know this cause I heard it through the grapevine!:biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*post*

First time trying this.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*post*

If I do this 22 more times does that count as the 50 posts that I need to rep other members?


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one today. The guy wasn't kidding. This saw has never seen fuel. The fellow won it in a raffle and never needed it. Appears to be very well made. In John Deere Green...



Nice find! You'll like it.



wrenchrod said:


> picked up a ts760 and it runs a 044 burnt piston and a 028 super havent checked it out much



We can bring our cutoff saws to Dan's next year and have a bluff carving contest.:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> yes yes we need pics of something:msp_w00t:



Be carefull what you wish fer. Remember I've got yer vidio cam & high speed internet now. It might git messy:censored:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wrenchrod said:


> picked up a ts760 and it runs a 044 burnt piston and a 028 super havent checked it out much



No pictures.Well you know the drill. I'l bet you know a somebody to help you get some posted.:biggrin::biggrin: Is the 760 a cutoff saw? Great score..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Be carefull what you wish fer. Remember I've got yer vidio cam & high speed internet now. It might git messy:censored:



Be careful My wife looks over my shoulder some times to read some of the nonsense:msp_scared: ...I mean useful stuff that I glean from the pages of A.S.:smile2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James on you list I can cover the clutch and the drum I have a extra new 8T spur great on a 28" up to a 32" not so much on a 36" What bar are you going to run?

Let me know if you want this clutch and I'll drop in in the mail, I keep my eye out for more parts saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

010 by supercabs78, on Flickr

A very nice running old TS760






007 by supercabs78, on Flickr

044 man that pic didn't turn out worth a ####.


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> If I do this 22 more times does that count as the 50 posts that I need to rep other members?



Yep, every post counts. The quickest way to rack the 50 up is in the Give and Take thread over in Off Topic.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Posts*



wendell said:


> Yep, every post counts. The quickest way to rack the 50 up is in the Give and Take thread over in Off Topic.



Good morning Wendall,thanks for the info. Sun is shineing and 33 degrees looks like it is going to be beautiful day,brisk but nice.


----------



## little possum

Mo. Jim said:


> Good evening Les,I figured that would bring you out of hideing. The old saw looks good for it's age except for the ten years of dirt coating it. Gas tank is clean,pulls over good,chain looks great, 3/4 pitch.
> I know pics,cut me some slack,it took four years to start posting. I will try and get some before and after shortly.


Sonds good. 10 years of dirt keeps them protected  Pop put another one together yesterday, working on getting the tune just right. But it cut pretty good. Filled my flip flops full of chips

All of you should be searching for 2 mans!


----------



## RiverRat2

wendell said:


> Yep, every post counts. The quickest way to rack the 50 up is in the Give and Take thread over in Off Topic.



Ehhh well wendell,,,,, u otter know!!!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Thanks Matt. We need 6 for a full team. Speed cut, log walk-standing chop, log roll, and crosscut. Fleet of feet for the log roll, full on hoss for the log walk-standing chop, and two guys wif guts for the crosscut. The speed cut is easy enough. Just gotta be accurate and quick. They use stock saws. Usually 460 Stihls. Stock chain. Two heats. Add time and divide by 2. Top 10 teams this year were less than 30 seconds apart. It is a lot of fun really. Oh, and a thousand dollars to the winning team. And a big azz trophy.:msp_biggrin:


I am kina shapped like a log and I roo pretty good will that help out any



Stumpys Customs said:


> Be carefull what you wish fer. Remember I've got yer vidio cam & high speed internet now. It might git messy:censored:


 Oh my



Work Saw Collector said:


> James on you list I can cover the clutch and the drum I have a extra new 8T spur great on a 28" up to a 32" not so much on a 36" What bar are you going to run?
> 
> Let me know if you want this clutch and I'll drop in in the mail, I keep my eye out for more parts saws.


 PM sent


----------



## sunfish

Hey Hedge, that new Deere does look mighty fine, man!







Sent from my tap and jig dance Ozark internet link...


----------



## atvguns

two typo's and I can't get the edit feature to work:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

I wish I knew how it ran... I'm toying with the idea of giving it to Levi... I don't know if I can resist fueling it up and taking it out this weekend...
:sure:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I wish I knew how it ran... I'm toying with the idea of giving it to Levi... I don't know if I can resist fueling it up and taking it out this weekend...
> :sure:



Sounds to me like you haven't been attending you weekly CAD meetings


----------



## sunfish

Hey Stumpy, I got the 'Stump Broke' sticker today. Looks great! Thanks man!

Also cut a load of wood today with that saw. Man, it's a Crazy Animal. I love it! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Sounds to me like you haven't been attending you weekly CAD meetings



You're crazy!!! I don't have CAD!!! 

Now where in the hell did I put my carb screwdriver???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> You're crazy!!! I don't have CAD!!!
> 
> Now where in the hell did I put my carb screwdriver???


It's probably still under your pillow with your file and bottle of 2-strock oil


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> It's probably still under your pillow with your file and bottle of 2-strock oil



:big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## J.W Younger

Got my sticker today too, thanks Stumpy.


----------



## atvguns

J.W Younger said:


> Got my sticker today too, thanks Stumpy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got my sticker"s too Stump!!! See that Spencer??? Plural... 2-stickers....
:big_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Got my sticker"s too Stump!!! See that Spencer??? Plural... 2-stickers....
> :big_smile:



made my own sticker today.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> made my own sticker today.



You run the Deere yet?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> You run the Deere yet?



this weekend. will let ya know


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sharpened the chain this week though. wasn't too bad to start with. been mostly working on that dratted poulan PL25 weedeater. about to go postal on it.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm too bummed to have sticker envy.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Got my sticker"s too Stump!!! See that Spencer??? Plural... 2-stickers....
> :big_smile:


 OK here ya go then


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> this weekend. will let ya know



Start with the carb screws bout 3/4 turn out maybe a little less. It likes to flood. Jetted for a 20:1 I believe, so 50:1 makes her run rich... Watch the choke linkage too. Just a few things I noticed... That thing ain't no fun to pull on too much.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Start with the carb screws bout 3/4 turn out maybe a little less. It likes to flood. Jetted for a 20:1 I believe, so 50:1 makes her run rich... Watch the choke linkage too. Just a few things I noticed... That thing ain't no fun to pull on too much.



That is an accurate statement. And the ONLY difference in running 36/1 vs 50/1 etc.


The improvement in oils allowed for lower percentages.

No rep sent.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That is an accurate statement. And the ONLY difference in running 36/1 vs 50/1 etc.
> 
> 
> The improvement in oils allowed for lower percentages.
> 
> No rep sent.



Awe c'mon Dan!!! How am I supposed to catch up to Wendell if ya don't dole out the rep??? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Stickers?? I better have some in the mail Stump. You know what happens if i dont.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Stickers?? I better have some in the mail Stump. You know what happens if i dont.



Well they're supposed to just fer the saws I've built, but I guess I could make an exception. I'll never hear the end of it if I don't:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

My sticker would probably come in two packages.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Well they're supposed to just fer the saws I've built, but I guess I could make an exception. I'll never hear the end of it if I don't:msp_biggrin:



It doesn't mater what they get stuck on, just get em out there, man!!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> Well they're supposed to just fer the saws I've built, but I guess I could make an exception. I'll never hear the end of it if I don't:msp_biggrin:



You supposed to be building me a saw yes??


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Well they're supposed to just fer the saws I've built, but I guess I could make an exception. I'll never hear the end of it if I don't:msp_biggrin:



Yup... You'll be the one that gets the tap for the log rolling event...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... You'll be the one that gets the tap for the log rolling event...:msp_biggrin:



Rolling a log in the porcelan spring?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> My sticker would probably come in two packages.



Nope, It'll be in one big one. And pretty soon I might add 


sunfish said:


> It doesn't mater what they get stuck on, just get em out there, man!!! :msp_biggrin:


I guess yer right Don. Maybee I should sell some:hmm3grin2orange:


logging22 said:


> You supposed to be building me a saw yes??


Am I??????????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Hedgerow said:


> Yup... You'll be the one that gets the tap for the log rolling event...:msp_biggrin:



I think thats where Less mentioned he wanted me. :msp_confused:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*page 2*

What is this thread doing on page 2? I thought you guys were front page all day every day. Slow as I type I can't keep it there. Besides I'm still on probation.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just keep peckin Jim, you'll git there.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*better*

Ok were back, now somebody post something intelligent because thats above my paygrade. O well I got two more posts.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*pecking*



Stumpys Customs said:


> Just keep peckin Jim, you'll git there.



A response good I was getting ready to take my saws and go home. Hope you had a good day Stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It was good I guess, Just never git enough done.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So Matt is the TS760/076 swap doable or worth it? Do I need to just sell the 760 and get a 076? I find myself long on TS 760 and short a 076.


----------



## RVALUE

Can you just add an oiler, and be good to go?


----------



## RVALUE

I can't imagine there are two completely different cases.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I done a little reading and found some cases have provisions to do the swap and some don't, so I need to go take this 760 apart and see what I got.


----------



## RVALUE

That's discouraging.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*cases*



Work Saw Collector said:


> I done a little reading and found some cases have provisions to do the swap and some don't, so I need to go take this 760 apart and see what I got.



Stephen,the one you posted the picture of is set up to take a oiler.


----------



## RVALUE

Is that the only difference, maybe the handle?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen,the one you posted the picture of is set up to take a oiler.



Thanks man I hadn't gone back and looked at the pic.


----------



## RVALUE

Is that the only thing you need to change to make it a chainsaw?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is that the only thing you need to change to make it a chainsaw?



I'm not sure, I got to look at how the chain adjuster is going to go on the saw.


----------



## RVALUE

Dang..... That's too much work. anybody want to buy a hot saw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good luck with the 760that will be cool if it is possible.


----------



## RVALUE

Since we are among skeptics, I will admit to a ploy I was exploring to get into a big saw.

I was going to get a hotsaw and convert it.

I admit it.


Stinking CAD.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Dang..... That's too much work. anybody want to buy a hot saw?



I'm thinking it won't be that bad, but I have been wrong before. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So back to a topic from a couple pages ago, I should have a couple stickers headed my way as well? :cool2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So is Stumpy giving out stickers to all his freinds.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Since we are among skeptics, I will admit to a ploy I was exploring to get into a big saw.
> 
> I was going to get a hotsaw and convert it.
> 
> I admit it.
> 
> 
> Stinking CAD.



Thought about converting my XL-98 into a XL-925. It didn't have provisions for an oiler--just unmachined bosses. The carb is also specific to the XL-98 with no high side adjustment.


----------



## Freehand

Ima git one and put it on mah Stumpified kitchen blender.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So is Stumpy giving out stickers to all his freinds.



Send Stumpy a saw and after he's done fixin on it, he'll slap a sticker on it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Send Stumpy a saw and after he's done fixin on it, he'll slap a sticker on it. :msp_biggrin:



Thats a da#$ expensive sticker.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats a da#$ expensive sticker.:wink2::wink2:



but worth every penny


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sounds like there is a long waiting list.


----------



## Freehand

Just think of it as a four hundred dollar sticker,plus shipping.And a reach around.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So Matt is the TS760/076 swap doable or worth it? Do I need to just sell the 760 and get a 076? I find myself long on TS 760 and short a 076.



Good question... That conversion is an expensive Pain in the ass... Those saws are expensive to buy, but that's the route I'd take... It's fun to make something out of nothing, but you gotta buy so many parts for the conversion, it kinda defeats the whole purpose...:msp_angry:


----------



## Locust Cutter

So Stump,... What do you think you could do for my 55 Husky? I like the saw as-is, but after seeing what that 290 did (Dad will be in touch about his/our 039) I'm curious to see what my 55 could do w/a bit-o-Stumpification,...:msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> So Stump,... What do you think you could do for my 55 Husky? I like the saw as-is, but after seeing what that 290 did (Dad will be in touch about his/our 039) I'm curious to see what my 55 could do w/a bit-o-Stumpification,...:msp_wub:



It would out cut the 039... In stock form anyway...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> It would out cut the 039... In stock form anyway...



Well that 290 convinced Dad to get his 039 done (Won't hurt my feelings any),... but I am kinda partial to my 55 and it has paid for itself probably 20 times over at least. I suppose it's worth sinking some $$$ into it, to kick it up a notch.:msp_scared::angry2: How are you doing Matt?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well that 290 convinced Dad to get his 039 done (Won't hurt my feelings any),... but I am kinda partial to my 55 and it has paid for itself probably 20 times over at least. I suppose it's worth sinking some $$$ into it, to kick it up a notch.:msp_scared::angry2: How are you doing Matt?



Been a brutal 2 weeks... But tomorrow is opening day, so it's fixin to get better...


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> So Stump,... What do you think you could do for my 55 Husky? I like the saw as-is, but after seeing what that 290 did (Dad will be in touch about his/our 039) I'm curious to see what my 55 could do w/a bit-o-Stumpification,...:msp_wub:



Send the 55 to Stump, you will not be sorry. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Freehand said:


> Just think of it as a four hundred dollar sticker,plus shipping.And a reach around.:biggrin:



not sure on the reach around thing, but he will offer to give you a big slobbery kiss...


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Is that the only thing you need to change to make it a chainsaw?



Morning Dan. If you want to run the saw air filter you have to change the filter base plate,add a chain adjuster and you can add a manual oiler,the ts has a bolt,top front of case where it go's. More later


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Dan. If you want to run the saw air filter you have to change the filter base plate,add a chain adjuster and you can add a manual oiler,the ts has a bolt,top front of case where it go's. More later



And a picture to illustrate... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*ts 760*

Dang I have to get this picture thing figured out. I have one that you can use either as a chain saw or a cut saw. the cutoff arm has a round wave spring that pops over the the sprocket to run the belt. Turn off the oiler install cut off and go cut concrete. The only other one I have seen was a ts50 that I rebuilt for a guy years ago I will bring mine to a gtg next year.


----------



## Hedgerow

I also have an adjuster I believe... The problem I had was with the auto oiler system and components. Only 1 of the 3 cases I have had the plugs where the oiler could be installed. It was going to mean splitting two cases combining the useable halves, then purchasing all the oiler parts and drivers. My parts list grew and grew... Once it hit the $200 mark, I took a step back, and said to myself... Self? Do you really want to take this project through to it's completion? I've not answered that question yet...
ps:

Oh, and the ignition module is set to run at < 9200 rpm... 2 of the 3 I have anyway... I will say the air filtration on the 760 is much more robust than the 076...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Dang I have to get this picture thing figured out. I have one that you can use either as a chain saw or a cut saw. the cutoff arm has a round wave spring that pops over the the sprocket to run the belt. Turn off the oiler install cut off and go cut concrete. The only other one I have seen was a ts50 that I rebuilt for a guy years ago I will bring mine to a gtg next year.



Hey Jim! Is there any part you want pictured? I got a couple sitting right here and will gladly post em' for ya...


----------



## Mo. Jim

*ts 760*



Hedgerow said:


> And a picture to illustrate... :msp_biggrin:



Thanks Matt. The carb has gov. you can block off to gain some rpm's, if you do this DON'T I repeat DON'T put back on a cutoff saw. Some later one's might of had a limted ing. my memory is a little fuzzy on this. Also most of the older TS's have ingested alot conrete dust and might have bearing problems,they also are a real PITA to get enough to overhaul.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Anybody that wants a sticker can send me an addy. :bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> Anybody that wants a sticker can send me an addy. :bang::hmm3grin2orange:



and a saw and $400 and a case of scotch?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> and a saw and $400 and a case of scotch?



I almost added sumthin like that to my post, but figured it would be a lil tacky.:biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*ts 760*

Thanks Matt,But lets just wait and see if they really are going to try this conversion. As you found if you don't have the used parts this can get expensive right quick. Like I meant to say in my previous post getting one really clean can be a pita. Mabey a steam jenny. 
If your not in any big hurry I might have the parts you need in one of the boxs I have stored here there and younder. My inventory control is nil,digging through a stack of boxs can be like xmas. Enough for now my typing sucks. Have a good one. Jim


----------



## Hedgerow

This unit has the carb that's not limited, but the ignition that is... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm thinking it won't be that bad, but I have been wrong before. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey Stephen... There IS one assembly I actually have!!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Stephen... There IS one assembly I actually have!!:msp_rolleyes:



Cool you going to use it? I have a new 044 project saw then a 064 project I'm going to start on before I start even looking at this TS760.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's not going anywhere... If ya decide to go through with the 076/760 project, it's yours... Just let me know...


----------



## Mo. Jim

*trigger unit limited*

I have't tried it yet, but have thought about replaceing that big limited trigger unit with the smaller one they used for the points conversion kits.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I have't tried it yet, but have thought about replaceing that big limited trigger unit with the smaller one they used for the points conversion kits.



Would this be the trigger unit you referred to?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*trigger*



Hedgerow said:


> Would this be the trigger unit you referred to?



That be the one and the last one I replaced was like a hundred bucks. The fuel tank minus fuel pickup and recoil parts was $135.00. Don't recall price on handle but they are pricey.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's slow in here today... Need some long drive home entertainment...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Hegerow,last seen somewhere in central Missouri. Raisin' hell. Keep it 'tween the mustard and the mayonnaise big'un.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

picked up a husky 2100cd and a very clean 029 super today i have pics but cant find that stupid cable to hook up camera


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> Enough for now my typing sucks. Have a good one. Jim



Don't stop now. You only have 4 posts to go!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> picked up a husky 2100cd and a very clean 029 super today i have pics but cant find that stupid cable to hook up camera



Repped, you'll like that 2100


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> picked up a husky 2100cd and a very clean 029 super today i have pics but cant find that stupid cable to hook up camera


 What ya going to do with the 029:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Been a brutal 2 weeks... But tomorrow is opening day, so it's fixin to get better...



Amen on that one! I've got the Gear and guns loaded now. Be heading out tomorrow before the sun to a friend's land up N.E. of Salina, KS (About 2hrs N. of me) to go give the Roosters and Quail hell!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Finished working the last bunch of cows today just in time to fix the clutch cable on my Geo Tracker and make it to work. Now If I can get deer season out of the way maybe life will slow down a little so I can start on a saw project.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Finished working the last bunch of cows today just in time to fix the clutch cable on my Geo Tracker and make it to work. Now If I can get deer season out of the way maybe life will slow down a little so I can start on a saw project.



I tried to hit you with some Geo Tracker rep, but the site said no. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Finished working the last bunch of cows today just in time to fix the clutch cable on my Geo Tracker and make it to work. Now If I can get deer season out of the way maybe life will slow down a little so I can start on a saw project.



That's the next one I'm looking forward to! I haven't been in town for rifle season in about 5 years courtesy of Daddy Air Force,... This year I'm hoping to put some venison in the freezer courtesy of somewhere between an 85-220grn boat-tail Spitzer (.243/.30-06/8x57mm)... Choices Choices


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Finished working the last bunch of cows today just in time to fix the clutch cable on my Geo Tracker and make it to work. Now If I can get deer season out of the way maybe life will slow down a little so I can start on a saw project.



I got 'ya!


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> That's the next one I'm looking forward to! I haven't been in town for rifle season in about 5 years courtesy of Daddy Air Force,... This year I'm hoping to put some venison in the freezer courtesy of somewhere between an 85-220grn boat-tail Spitzer (.243/.30-06/8x57mm)... Choices Choices


 I really like the performance of the Barns tripple shock X bullet but I don't like the price


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

250 grain .358 hornaday round nose works very well for me


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

stumpy is getting the 2100 i dont like getting "husky" on my hands it takes very hot water to get it off. the 029 has a purpose to be revealed later:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> 250 grain .358 hornaday round nose works very well for me



I didn't know you had Grizzly in your area:msp_scared:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

nope no grizzlies but 358 wiinchester factory ammo is stupid high when i can find it and i bought about 500 bullets from a gun show and loaded them myself for alot less i had to borrow some dies as i didnt have any. the bullets actually expand very nicely about th farthest i shoot is 75 yards and they hit HARD


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Send the 55 to Stump, you will not be sorry. :msp_smile:



opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Repped, you'll like that 2100



Wish I had one.


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> 250 grain .358 hornaday round nose works very well for me


I'd Hope to shout!



atvguns said:


> I didn't know you had Grizzly in your area:msp_scared:


No but the 2-legged vermin are something else. 'Specially during politician season:msp_w00t:



plumbcrazyjr said:


> nope no grizzlies but 358 wiinchester factory ammo is stupid high when i can find it and i bought about 500 bullets from a gun show and loaded them myself for alot less i had to borrow some dies as i didnt have any. the bullets actually expand very nicely about th farthest i shoot is 75 yards and they hit HARD


I was going to ask whether you were running a .358 Winchester, a .35 Whelen, a .35 Remington or a .350 Rem Mag,... I'd kind of like to have a Whelen myself as it hits similar to a .338Win but w/a lot less punch,... I DO want to get a CZ550 Safari Grade though in either .375H&H or .416 Rigby. For Squirrel hunting. And Stuff



RVALUE said:


> opcorn:


I will be either sending or delivering the 55 to Stump after I get my Tax return back,... Hopefully I will get a VERY different animal back!


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Wish I had one.



Maybe you should go set on santa's lap and make that statement and no Stumpy is not santa:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I really like the performance of the Barns tripple shock X bullet but I don't like the price



They like a faster rifling twist to be accurate...


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I really like the performance of the Barns tripple shock X bullet but I don't like the price



My BRNO (CZ) VZ-24 K98 Mauser REALLY likes Sierra 220gr Pro-hunters. My Ruger 77 .243 REALLY likes Barnes 85gr bullets (forget the type but triple shocks are the 2nd best). It will shoot 100gr bullets fine, but it is a laser w/80-85gr bullets. The Garand,... I haven't done as much with it yet, but it seems to shoot everything to mil-spec or better so far, even old surplus ammo.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I had a cz safari in 416 rigby it was a lot of fun to shoot My 358 is a winchester 88


----------



## RVALUE

Once again, you are making those of us with leeetle weapons feel inadequate.


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I had a cz safari in 416 rigby it was a lot of fun to shoot My 358 is a winchester 88



I wish I could have given that a test-drive! The .416 I got to play with awhile back was a Ruger No.1 Tropical grade. I was fun until I ran out of $$$ to shoot it with at the GTG I was at.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> They like a faster rifling twist to be accurate...


 That is because they are a little longer than lead bullets of the same weight just drop a few grains in you slow twist rate barrels they will do fine


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> My BRNO (CZ) VZ-24 K98 Mauser REALLY likes Sierra 220gr Pro-hunters. My Ruger 77 .243 REALLY likes Barnes 85gr bullets (forget the type but triple shocks are the 2nd best). It will shoot 100gr bullets fine, but it is a laser w/80-85gr bullets. The Garand,... I haven't done as much with it yet, but it seems to shoot everything to mil-spec or better so far, even old surplus ammo.



Those Garand's are the most accurate semi auto's I've ever shot... I think Patton was right...


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I had a cz safari in 416 rigby it was a lot of fun to shoot My 358 is a winchester 88


 Sounds like you have enough gun for the coons and grey squirrels what are you going to use for the whittails.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Once again, you are making those of us with leeetle weapons feel inadequate.



One on right Dan's ammo one on the left Plumcrazyjr's ammo :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Sup fellas? I dont hunt or shoot guns anymore. Can i stihl play??:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? I dont hunt or shoot guns anymore. Can i stihl play??:msp_rolleyes:


 Only if you have extra 066 parts


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That is because they are a little longer than lead bullets of the same weight just drop a few grains in you slow twist rate barrels they will do fine



Yea, I know... But I kinda like to push the pressure envelope... Win. 270 at 3300 fps... 110 grain hornady's...


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> One on right Dan's ammo one on the left Plumcrazyjr's ammo :hmm3grin2orange:



It is not the size of your pencil, it is how you write your name....


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Only if you have extra 066 parts



Pm me what you need. Ill look.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Yea, I know... But I kinda like to push the pressure envelope... Win. 270 at 3300 fps... 110 grain hornady's...



Those 270's aren't worth a flip. I hit an ol boy from 6 feet through both legs, and he's still walking.

And shooting off his mouth. And .........


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? I dont hunt or shoot guns anymore. Can i stihl play??:msp_rolleyes:



Any time bro'...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Yea, I know... But I kinda like to push the pressure envelope... Win. 270 at 3300 fps... 110 grain hornady's...



That's what I'm talkin' about.130 grain is more my flavor.Do likes me a .308 though.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Those 270's aren't worth a flip. I hit an ol boy from 6 feet through both legs, and he's still walking.
> 
> And shooting off his mouth. And .........



Aw sheet.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Those Garand's are the most accurate semi auto's I've ever shot... I think Patton was right...



My son has an old grand that's like new, Great gun for sure!

.223 is what I tote in the woods. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*sup*



logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? I dont hunt or shoot guns anymore. Can i stihl play??:msp_rolleyes:



Hi ya Les. about the only thing I want to shoot these days walks on two legs and they won't sell me any permits. I have my sights on a couple and I'm just gonna poach em.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> My son has an old grand that's like new, Great gun for sure!
> 
> .223 is what I tote in the woods. :msp_smile:



Now we're on to pianos?


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Hi ya Les. about the only thing I want to shoot these days walks on two legs and they won't sell me any permits. I have my sights on a couple and I'm just gonna poach em.



Just 3 more brother.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Freehand

I think we should have an open season on the free range rude.opcorn:


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Now we're on to pianos?



Wrong forum, Dan :msp_wink:




I shoot possums with a .22Lr. We also have a new kind of possum here with a shell, .22 work well on those too...


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about.130 grain is more my flavor.Do likes me a .308 though.



130 is my favorite deer fodder too... Hand loads are a bit hotter though... :msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

I shot an elk once, in the right rear foot. She died with that one shot. When we examined her, we couldn't figure out how she died. Then we noticed the foot. Then we found a small hole behind her ear.

She was jumping about a 4 foot downfall when I shot. About 30 yards.

Winchester .270 Factory loads.

No sheeet.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*270dan*



RVALUE said:


> Those 270's aren't worth a flip. I hit an ol boy from 6 feet through both legs, and he's still walking.
> 
> And shooting off his mouth. And .........



Dan thats why they teach you two to the chest and one to the head and they quit walking and talking. That way there is only one story yours.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Dan thats why they teach you two to the chest and one to the head and they quit walking and talking. That way there is only one story yours.



Dang, don't want that. There was only one story, mine.

Just a bit of bad luck. But that was before the internet.

No sheeet.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Wrong forum, Dan :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot possums with a .22Lr. We also have a new kind of possum here with a shell, .22 work well on those too...



Poor smiley went down to levi's pellet gun... Poor smiley... I miss him...:msp_tongue: Levi don't...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## little possum

logging22 said:


> Sup fellas? I dont hunt or shoot guns anymore. Can i stihl play??:msp_rolleyes:





atvguns said:


> Only if you have extra 066 parts


That would have been the time to ask Les, what kinda ol relics he had laying around collecting dust 

Now back to the shooting more possums  

(PS, I need a Garand or M1A if anybody has a spare  )


----------



## RVALUE

I try to keep some of these injuries quiet. I don't want to unseat PDQDL as most broken up person on AS.

Let the kings stay on top.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I need more dolmars!


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I need more dolmars!



That's cause dolmar's are awesome!!! And stuff...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Fired up the new Deere tonight... All I'm gonna say is? Nice... Very nice....:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I need more dolmars!



I got some of those brody. Not in good shape, but still looks like a chainsaw. Ill get a list together and let you know what they are.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Fired up the new Deere tonight... All I'm gonna say is? Nice... Very nice....:msp_wink:


 I hope to be frying up some deer tomorrow :msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I got some of those brody. Not in good shape, but still looks like a chainsaw. Ill get a list together and let you know what they are.



We may need to hook a trailer up and head east we might even bring Stumpy


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

logging22 said:


> I got some of those brody. Not in good shape, but still looks like a chainsaw. Ill get a list together and let you know what they are.



sounds great i want them dont really care what they are! the machine work is coming along nicely


----------



## Mo. Jim

*#50*

Ya still there Les? You have been selected to receive Mo. Jim's 50th post. I don't know whether to slap ya or thank you for talking me into this. :smile2:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> We may need to hook a trailer up and head east we might even bring Stumpy



Well, if ya gotta bring him, ok. Just this once though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I hope to be frying up some deer tomorrow :msp_thumbup:



Good luck tomorrow... I'm taking the 44 out... We'll see how that goes...:msp_rolleyes:
No guarantee's...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

slap him you did see him at the gtg didnt you


----------



## Hedgerow

opcorn:


Mo. Jim said:


> Ya still there Les? You have been selected to receive Mo. Jim's 50th post. I don't know whether to slap ya or thank you for talking me into this. :smile2:



Done!!!!!!


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Ya still there Les? You have been selected to receive Mo. Jim's 50th post. I don't know whether to slap ya or thank you for talking me into this. :smile2:



Yep, still here brother. Congrats and stuff.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*slap*



plumbcrazyjr said:


> slap him you did see him at the gtg didnt you



O yes, but I still think I can outrun him gimpy knee and and all.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> O yes, but I still think I can outrun him gimpy knee and and all.



How did you know i had gimpy knees?? Stalker.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

huh, did someone call for gimpy?


----------



## logging22

Hank Chinaski said:


> huh, did someone call for gimpy?



Yes please. Wait...what?:msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I did trade 5 Cords of mixed KS hard wood for a 4" S&W 629 Mountain carry + Holster (100rds total usage, 75 of them by me) and a NIB 3"chamber 26" barrel 870 Express 12ga both off of the original owner... He's a good friend. I offered him more but he was content. I normally sell @ $200/Cord stacked/delivered. I was happy with that deal. Dad needed a new shotgun and I wanted the .44


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> Ya still there Les? You have been selected to receive Mo. Jim's 50th post. I don't know whether to slap ya or thank you for talking me into this. :smile2:



You're over 50 posts and I haven't been repped yet? What gives? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Good luck with the deer fellas!


----------



## RVALUE

Be it ever so humble, there is no place like ____________________.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> You're over 50 posts and I haven't been repped yet? What gives? :hmm3grin2orange:



maybe he's got taste? or a conscious? or a sense of karma?


----------



## Hedgerow

Deer season is over for me... Back to cuttin wood... Pics to come Monday when I get to the office...


----------



## PinnaclePete

*Smash and Grab*

My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...


----------



## Freehand

Good lord,sorry to hear about that Pete.I'll be combing them classifieds and the L.R. craigslist.Damn a thief.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*thief*



PinnaclePete said:


> My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...



Sorry to hear it Pete. If they would put a bounty on these type of people, it might stop a lot of this. I don't think your saws will make it this far north but I made a note anyway.
Hope to see you at a gtg next year.


----------



## Hedgerow

PinnaclePete said:


> My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...



If they show up on springfields CL I'll holler...:msp_angry:


----------



## sawnami

I'll plug them into the CL nationwide database every so often to see if anything might show. Pretty disgusting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Deer season is over for me... Back to cuttin wood... Pics to come Monday when I get to the office...



Glade to hear hope you got a nice one.


----------



## John Ellison

Dang Pete, Hope you/they can catch the weasel. Saws like that arent run of the mill so they should stand out. Most thieves arent gonna steal anything for working so they will probably get sold and hopefully noticed.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Glade to hear hope you got a nice one.



Heavy 8... Haven't weighed him, but he was more than I could get hung up by myself...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

PinnaclePete said:


> My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...




hate to hear it Pete. Good luck with the recovery. I'll keep an ear/eye out for you brother.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Deer season is over for me... Back to cuttin wood... Pics to come Monday when I get to the office...


Congrats no luck here My youngest daughter let a spike go cause she couldn't get the scope on it fast enough and she had plenty of time then 10 minutes later she shot at a 8 or 10 and missed.



PinnaclePete said:


> My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...


Sorry to hear that I will keep a watch out


----------



## Hedgerow

Test...

Didn't work...

Dammit...


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Congrats no luck here My youngest daughter let a spike go cause she couldn't get the scope on it fast enough and she had plenty of time then 10 minutes later she shot at a 8 or 10 and missed.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that I will keep a watch out



What, are you baiting someone?

Or just trying to have your watch stolen?

You want sympathy rep? 

Are you crazy?


----------



## logging22

Sorry Pete. Will be on the lookout.


----------



## Freehand

Checked the L.R. craigslist and nada.If they're average thieves,they'll sit on them for a week or two,then start posting ads.If it's a garden variety crackhead,they'll be at the nearest pawn shop.Vigilance.


----------



## sawnami

Did a Midwest CL search (113 cities) no newly posted Jonsered 2172's or 2165's. I really hope the person or persons get nailed for this.:msp_mad:


----------



## wendell

Dang, Pete, that sucks.


----------



## sunfish

Pete, sorry to hear that man. Hope they get caught.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*rep*

Need some help guys. I need to repay all the rep I received when I started posting. You too Wendell. How many reps do you recieve to start with or do I just rep untill they tell me I'm out. As of now I'm clueless. Also how long to reload after they say your out.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> Need some help guys. I need to repay all the rep I received when I started posting. You too Wendell. How many reps do you recieve to start with or do I just rep untill they tell me I'm out. As of now I'm clueless. Also how long to reload after they say your out.



I believe you can give 10 reps, & they reload every 24 hours. When your out, it will tell you you have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours.


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> Need some help guys. I need to repay all the rep I received when I started posting. You too Wendell. How many reps do you recieve to start with or do I just rep untill they tell me I'm out. As of now I'm clueless. Also how long to reload after they say your out.



Jim, you get 10/24 hours. If you had them all out at once, it will be 24 hours before you get another 10. If you spread them out during the day, you get another one 24 hours after the one you gave the day before (I hope that makes sense).

The hard part is you have to hit 75 people before you can rep the same person again so if you just rep in this thread you'll never be able to give any more rep unless you go elsewhere and dump some.

It's not a big deal. Just have fun with it.


----------



## wendell

Thanks for the rep, Jim. I'll get you back as soon as I am able!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

PinnaclePete said:


> My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...



Sorry to hear about that, Pete. I will keep my eyes & ears peeled on my travels throughout these parts for the scum.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*rep*

Thanks for the info guys. I'm repped out for now, will catch everybody else as I get reloaded.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Pete, I'll keep an eye out on the KS CL,... A Johhny RED will NOT be hard to spot. I think I'm one of 40 people in this state who even know that the brand exists. People used to get hung for horse thievery,... This ought to be covered under the same treaty.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad, Little brother and I did bag 4 nice roosters today. Specifically 2x for little Brother, 1x Dad only and 1x that's in contention between Dad and I courtesy of an 870 AND a model 12 Winchester, both 12ga's. I did help shoot 4x other birds, but I think they were wearing teflon underwear, as none of 'em were kill shots and I blasted the tails off of all 4,...:angry2::angry2::angry2::msp_angry: Still a wonderful day on the prairie!


----------



## sawnami

My weapon of choice for deer and chainsaw thieves. Just leaves a pink mist in the air where they used to stand.::thumbsup::

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BDggwf1QTq4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> My weapon of choice for deer and chainsaw thieves. Just leaves a pink mist in the air where they used to stand.::thumbsup::
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BDggwf1QTq4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Mine says "video is private".

Will this be pink panties?


Who steals deer?


----------



## RVALUE

Jim:

A few points:

1. Wendell is a newcomer to this thread, maybe considered a hijacker... I don't know. 
2. You only give out a few rep points per 'shot'. Wendell gives out millions.
3. 75 is a big number
4. In theory, if you gave out all your rep every day at the same time, (ie during lunch) then eventually you would lose one day' s ability to give rep. BECAUSE you have to wait over 24 hours to re-load. So you are always a little later in the day.
5. The confounded system keeps track of it
6. Sicko's keep a log.
8. Rep is addictive
9. Most people don't pay enough attention to the details to determine that there was an omission.


----------



## RVALUE

This may or may not be true:

I recently gave up on pursuing rep, in respect for Freehand, and I didn't like beating him out.

So I didn't look at the list until a few days ago. Freehand is now well ahead of me, and I no longer have to 'take a dive'. 

I looked at the list and somehow found Vandelay, and repped him. Then I thought I noticed he went to first place. I didn't think much of it, and when I went to verify, Wendell was back in First. 

Was I dreaming? Are they swapping first place? Are they that close?


For the record, when I quit actively pursuing rep FOR A TIME, SS was decidedly in First Place.

This is a reppable post.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> This is a reppable post.


I tried no luck


----------



## RVALUE

I thought you were deer hunting?


----------



## SawTroll

RVALUE said:


> Jim:
> 
> A few points:
> 
> 1. Wendell is a newcomer to this thread, maybe considered a hijacker... I don't know.
> 2. You only give out a few rep points per 'shot'. *Wendell gives out millions*.
> 3. 75 is a big number
> 4. In theory, if you gave out all your rep every day at the same time, (ie during lunch) then eventually you would lose one day' s ability to give rep. BECAUSE you have to wait over 24 hours to re-load. So you are always a little later in the day.
> 5. The confounded system keeps track of it
> 6. Sicko's keep a log.
> 8. Rep is addictive
> 9. Most people don't pay enough attention to the details to determine that there was an omission.



Mostly true, except that nobody deal out "millions" in one hit, more like 670k - I am close to that as well....:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Of course, dear sir. I was exaggerating. Very wrong of me. When I started, just after Freehand, You were king of the rep. 

Then little Ricky came along and dethroned you. That was a bleak day. Then all heck broke free.

Just asking, is there a difference between an 046 and 346?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I thought you were deer hunting?


 I am during the day. working at night


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well after extensive autopsy of the contentious rooster, I determined that Dad AND I hit him, but there was a greater # of his #6 Pellets than that of my #4's,... (Old Turkey load that I slipped in an all-star box of non-steel leftovers, Otherwise I usually use #6's or #5's). HOWEVER, All 5 of my pellets that contacted the Bird drove through the bone and into the chest, 2 making the heart into jello! The debate rages on.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Well after extensive autopsy of the contentious rooster, I determined that Dad AND I hit him, but there was a greater # of his #6 Pellets than that of my #4's,... (Old Turkey load that I slipped in an all-star box of non-steel leftovers, Otherwise I usually use #6's or #5's). HOWEVER, All 5 of my pellets that contacted the Bird drove through the bone and into the chest, 2 making the heart into jello! The debate rages on.:msp_rolleyes:


 That sounds like fun. Do you have prarie dogs out your way.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Of course, dear sir. I was exaggerating. Very wrong of me. When I started, just after Freehand, You were king of the rep.
> 
> Then little Ricky came along and dethroned you. That was a bleak day. Then all heck broke free.
> 
> *Just asking, is there a difference between an 046 and 346?*



Only if the 046 has a BB kit. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Well after extensive autopsy of the contentious rooster, I determined that Dad AND I hit him, but there was a greater # of his #6 Pellets than that of my #4's,... (Old Turkey load that I slipped in an all-star box of non-steel leftovers, Otherwise I usually use #6's or #5's). HOWEVER, All 5 of my pellets that contacted the Bird drove through the bone and into the chest, 2 making the heart into jello! The debate rages on.:msp_rolleyes:



Your being able to recognize your pellets, from your dad's, is akin to me recognizing my bees across town. 




I had a Remington mod 17, 20 ga with an extra long barrel. It would put a pellet in a box everywhere within the size of your hand, #6, at 60 yards. 

It was stolen on Thanksgiving day, about 1977.

They took the gun out of the case, and left the plastic case.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> It was stolen on Thanksgiving day, about 1977.


 I was only five and can remember what I was doing on that day


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I was only five and can remember what I was doing on that day



I wasn't even thought of then:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I was only five and can remember what I was doing on that day



Ouch, that makes me old.

However, I was duck hunting, and got stuck. I went to get a tractor, and when I got back the gun was gone, I pulled the scout out of the mud (dirt landing) and drove home.

Our farm was on a navigable creek, and they came up in a boat from the park.

My dad wouldn't take me to the park to see who it was, he was too busy. Never got it back. It was a beautiful pump from my Grandfather.

I was 14, for the record.


----------



## J.W Younger

I left a couple of you sum reps.
Stumpy, Dan and ST will have to be patient...


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Mo. Jim

*rep*



RVALUE said:


> Jim:
> 
> A few points:
> 
> 1. Wendell is a newcomer to this thread, maybe considered a hijacker... I don't know.
> 2. You only give out a few rep points per 'shot'. Wendell gives out millions.
> 3. 75 is a big number
> 4. In theory, if you gave out all your rep every day at the same time, (ie during lunch) then eventually you would lose one day' s ability to give rep. BECAUSE you have to wait over 24 hours to re-load. So you are always a little later in the day.
> 5. The confounded system keeps track of it
> 6. Sicko's keep a log.
> 8. Rep is addictive
> 9. Most people don't pay enough attention to the details to determine that there was an omission.


Thanks for the tips Dan.Ten 4 on Wendall Still learning


----------



## SawTroll

RVALUE said:


> Of course, dear sir. I was exaggerating. Very wrong of me. When I started, just after Freehand, You were king of the rep.
> 
> Then little Ricky came along and dethroned you. That was a bleak day. Then all heck broke free.
> 
> Just asking, is there a difference between an 046 and 346?



That may well be, like some weight and about 26cc - i guess some power as well, just a tiny bit...


----------



## RVALUE

Are they both husky's?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*time*

A lot chatter for this time of day,what time is it in Norway saw troll?


----------



## RVALUE

Daytime


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> I was only five and can remember what I was doing on that day



Wow! I was 5 then too. I can't hardly remember what I did yesterday. So, I'm just gonna call Stumpy a "Whippersnapper", & leave it at that...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> This may or may not be true:
> 
> I recently gave up on pursuing rep, in respect for Freehand, and I didn't like beating him out.
> 
> So I didn't look at the list until a few days ago. Freehand is now well ahead of me, and I no longer have to 'take a dive'.
> 
> I looked at the list and somehow found Vandelay, and repped him. Then I thought I noticed he went to first place. I didn't think much of it, and when I went to verify, Wendell was back in First.
> 
> Was I dreaming? Are they swapping first place? Are they that close?
> 
> 
> For the record, when I quit actively pursuing rep FOR A TIME, SS was decidedly in First Place.
> 
> This is a reppable post.



repped

And yes, the top 5 are extremely close and with rapidly inflating rep numbers, probably change with almost every rep given.



J.W Younger said:


> I left a couple of you sum reps.
> Stumpy, Dan and ST will have to be patient...



Some for you, too.

Also got ASM elsewhere.


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> My weapon of choice for deer and chainsaw thieves. Just leaves a pink mist in the air where they used to stand.::thumbsup::
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BDggwf1QTq4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





RVALUE said:


> Mine says "video is private".
> 
> Will this be pink panties?
> 
> 
> Who steals deer?



I fixed it. I'm not fond of those tree killin' deer OR saw thieves.

Actually a few (deer) have been hit on the range according the range commander.


----------



## RVALUE

Who among us makes summer sausage?


----------



## RVALUE

Those of you that know my son Levi, may enjoy hearing of the time he got over on his old man.

I had shot a doe one afternoon, and had cut it up. He takes off on the mule, and a few minutes later, comes back with a deer. He takes off again , and a few minutes later comes back with another deer. He takes off again, and a few minutes later comes back with another deer.

Within 30 minutes, he had 3 deer. I was pissed. Then he may have taken off, or something, I can't remember. He was about 17. I gutted them and being too crippled to cut them all up took them to the slaughterhouse. He had a sign that said, $ 75 each.

He asked how I wanted them, I asked 'same price?' YEP. So I said "summer sausage"

I didn't have much money at that time . LOL and when I went to pick them up the bill was $ 510. I about crapped. He forgot to tell me the summer sausage cost. He may have told 100 people that day, because he had at least that many deer. I don't know how he kept them seperated. Then I was really pissed at my son. But alas, time has gone by.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Who among us makes summer sausage?



I do...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So have you run the green efco.


----------



## Lurch2

RVALUE said:


> Those of you that know my son Levi, may enjoy hearing of the time he got over on his old man.
> 
> I had shot a doe one afternoon, and had cut it up. He takes off on the mule, and a few minutes later, comes back with a deer. He takes off again , and a few minutes later comes back with another deer. He takes off again, and a few minutes later comes back with another deer.
> 
> Within 30 minutes, he had 3 deer. I was pissed. Then he may have taken off, or something, I can't remember. He was about 17. I gutted them and being too crippled to cut them all up took them to the slaughterhouse. He had a sign that said, $ 75 each.
> 
> He asked how I wanted them, I asked 'same price?' YEP. So I said "summer sausage"
> 
> I didn't have much money at that time . LOL and when I went to pick them up the bill was $ 510. I about crapped. He forgot to tell me the summer sausage cost. He may have told 100 people that day, because he had at least that many deer. I don't know how he kept them seperated. Then I was really pissed at my son. But alas, time has gone by.




They don't keep them seperated. That's the problem with locker processed deer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> They don't keep them seperated. That's the problem with locker processed deer.



Have to agree its mixed all in one big vat.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So have you run the green efco.



Yep... Very snotty for a stock saw!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is it a 56 or a 62?


----------



## Hedgerow

wkend lumberjak said:


> is it a 56 or a 62?



cs 56...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I do...



That went without saying.


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> That sounds like fun. Do you have prarie dogs out your way.


There are a bunch west of me and I do my best each year to help dwindle the population!



RVALUE said:


> Your being able to recognize your pellets, from your dad's, is akin to me recognizing my bees across town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Remington mod 17, 20 ga with an extra long barrel. It would put a pellet in a box everywhere within the size of your hand, #6, at 60 yards.
> 
> It was stolen on Thanksgiving day, about 1977.
> 
> They took the gun out of the case, and left the plastic case.


That's a bad deal. I would sell my saws before I sold my Grandfather's Model 12,... It it were stolen, that would be a hanging offense, and I do have access to large remote tracts of land w/100+ yr old graves from the sod buster days,... and stuff. Out of 29 guys, he and I were the only ones who fired on that bird, basically simultaneously. 4's are Slightly bigger than 6's,... LOL



Stumpys Customs said:


> I wasn't even thought of then:msp_rolleyes:


Me Either, I'm an '81 model.



RVALUE said:


> Ouch, that makes me old.
> 
> However, I was duck hunting, and got stuck. I went to get a tractor, and when I got back the gun was gone, I pulled the scout out of the mud (dirt landing) and drove home.
> 
> Our farm was on a navigable creek, and they came up in a boat from the park.
> 
> My dad wouldn't take me to the park to see who it was, he was too busy. Never got it back. It was a beautiful pump from my Grandfather.
> 
> I was 14, for the record.


Dad was 21 then,...


----------



## RVALUE

I graduated college in '85. 


Course I was real young.


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> I graduated college in '85.
> 
> 
> Course I was real young.



You're younger than me?!? I figured you were much older. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> You're younger than me?!? I figured you were much older. :hmm3grin2orange:



For sure, I have harder miles. And more crashes.

Heck I didn't graduate HS till '82. Oh, and I am not a doctor.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> For sure, I have harder miles. And more crashes.
> 
> Heck I didn't graduate HS till '82. Oh, and I am not a doctor.



but did you stay at a holiday inn express last night?


----------



## RVALUE

Hank Chinaski said:


> but did you stay at a holiday inn express last night?



I stayed a Lake Lene, and can't remember


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That went without saying.



And it's a pain in the ass... But for you dan? I would make a batch...
Just sayin...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

RVALUE said:


> For sure, I have harder miles. And more crashes.
> 
> Heck I didn't graduate HS till '82. Oh, and I am not a doctor.



i was two when you graduated hs wow:msp_w00t: and was 12 days old when mt. st. Helens erupted


----------



## RVALUE

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i was two when you graduated hs wow:msp_w00t: and was 12 days old when mt. st. Helens erupted



It has not been all progress. We have actually lost a planet since then. 

Then when I was in Florida, on an internship with Dole Pineapples, bananananas and such, you were 4.

I was around in Kennedy's era. Wendell was nearly voting.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Wendell doesn't age... He's Santa Clause.... 
Duh...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i was two when you graduated hs wow:msp_w00t: and was 12 days old when mt. st. Helens erupted



I was all of maybe 7 when Mt. St Hellen erupted... I think... 
A lot older now... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## wendell

Not so much this year.

My wife has let me know that she would "prefer" I don't let my beard grow this winter. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> I graduated college in '85.
> 
> 
> Course I was real young.



I do remember watching Carson/Reagan on a 19" Black and white tv with the dial on the front, and watching Sat morning cartoons w/Dad on the console TV. I vividly recall Challenger giving the Hindenberg a run for it's money, the Berlin Wall coming Down, Michael Jackson before he was white and riding some awesome 3-wheelers,...


----------



## mdavlee

wendell said:


> Not so much this year.
> 
> My wife has let me know that she would "prefer" I don't let my beard grow this winter. :msp_ohmy:



What no santa beard this year?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I do remember watching Carson/Reagan on a 19" Black and white tv with the dial on the front, and watching Sat morning cartoons w/Dad on the console TV. I vividly recall Challenger giving the Hindenberg a run for it's money, the Berlin Wall coming Down, Michael Jackson before he was white and riding some awesome 3-wheelers,...



Hey... I still have 2 of those awesome 3 wheelers... A Honda big red, and a 125 atc... Still running man...


----------



## komatsuvarna

You guys make me feel like a kid again :msp_rolleyes:.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Not so much this year.
> 
> My wife has let me know that she would "prefer" I don't let my beard grow this winter.
> Bad Santa.....:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> You guys make me feel like a kid again :msp_rolleyes:.



You are a kid... Sort of... I was old when I was 20 ...
Sort of... :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

mdavlee said:


> What no santa beard this year?



No, I'm on a 1" suggested max length. I think it got to at least 6" last year.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*old*

I need to find a old folks thread to hang out in. You guys are making me feel old tonight, but just think of all the mistakes you get to make before you are my age . I feel better all ready:msp_biggrin:


----------



## J.W Younger

Left you a package Whendull


----------



## Hedgerow

Couldn't get you JW... But I got Mike Davelee...


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> You guys make me feel like a kid again :msp_rolleyes:.



I graduated high school before you were born. You are a kid, that or I'm gettin old.


----------



## komatsuvarna

sunfish said:


> I graduated high school before you were born. You are a kid, that or I'm gettin old.



Well, i think your getting old lol.
Im still a kid at heart, but sure dont feel like one. I got 2 youngins to keep up with myself.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm working on my winter growth again. Probably getting close to 1" now but might have to trim up going down to florida for a couple weeks to work and it'll probably be decently warm again. 

I'm an 82 model myself.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

wendell said:


> repped
> Also got ASM elsewhere.



Yes, yes you did! Thank you!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Is this the old bearded has been thread now :msp_w00t:

I haven't shaved in over a month, and won't shave till April or May.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Is this the old bearded has been thread now :msp_w00t:
> 
> I haven't shaved in over a month, and won't shave till April or May.



So your avatar pic of your legs was before you quit shaving? I'd hate to see them in mid winter. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Speaking of cute little _beards_. I think I'll go look around for one. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...


----------



## RVALUE

The bearded hen? Didn't happen.


----------



## RVALUE

And no, that wasn't an ol' gray beard. :msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a pic of fat boy... :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

PinnaclePete said:


> My store got broke into last night (6:15pm), less than 30 minutes after I left. They threw a large rock through the bottom of the front door grabbed 2 saws and took off. If anyone hears of a couple new Jonsereds for sale, let me know will ya. Model 2172 Ser# 10480028 and a 2165 Ser# 0200070. Thanks freinds...



sorry to hear that pete. i got nw arkansas craigslist covered. hope you get them back unused and the culprit locked up.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Is this the old bearded has been thread now :msp_w00t:
> 
> I haven't shaved in over a month, and won't shave till April or May.


 What a coincidence that's the same time for your yearly bath and change of underwear.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a pic of fat boy... :msp_wink:


 So that's what a buck looks like!!!! I havent seen one sice Saturday I do know if I had a wind turbine I could power half of MO for the last two days.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

buncha pups, most of the lot of yas. i hereby claim the title of AMOKOF, until one of the lurking OFs unseats me. nice deer hedge, not much drainage. 
oh yeah, i did run the jd this weekend. like you said the carb is really ginky. prolly gonna rebuild it and be done with it. its a tilly.


----------



## Hedgerow

Everybody likes a good deere picture...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Everybody likes a good deere picture...:hmm3grin2orange:



don't ya love it when you get to keep cutting the same tree down several times. done that several times myself.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't ya love it when you get to keep cutting the same tree down several times. done that several times myself.



Those are 25" long pieces too Jerry... I split em' in half and load em' on the trailer... They're for my customer that has a giant OWB. He totally gets off on that stuff... Go figure... :msp_wink:


----------



## little possum

Anybody know where I can get miracle grow for my winter fuzz?  Try my best to grow a nice beard. But Im just a patchy pirate.


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Anybody know where I can get miracle grow for my winter fuzz?  Try my best to grow a nice beard. But Im just a patchy pirate.



Tis the season... No-shave November... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Presses run around the clock this time of year too... Sorta cuts into deer season... Not to mention prime wood cutting time...:msp_angry:
[video=youtube;d2ZjBJMZkJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2ZjBJMZkJ0[/video]


----------



## little possum

No-shavember? I was working on the no shave ever  Bout time for a trim, getting wild, and I zipped it in my duck coat!


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> No-shavember? I was working on the no shave ever  Bout time for a trim, getting wild, and I zipped it in my duck coat!



Aaaahhh!!! You got the Duck Commander beard goin on!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

*pm*



little possum said:


> No-shavember? I was working on the no shave ever  Bout time for a trim, getting wild, and I zipped it in my duck coat!



Zach I tried to pm you but your pm box was full,will try again later.


----------



## little possum

Cleared them Jim, forgot to check my email, and thats how I usually know its full. Sorry


DC wanab 

Havent even got a deer rifle out yet, but should have one in the fridge by the end of the week. The best kind, I dont have to shoot it, or clean it


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Everybody likes a good deere picture...:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm not near good enough to buck them standing up and then fell the tree like that... any pointers? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm not near good enough to buck them standing up and then fell the tree like that... any pointers? :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't let the tree fall on you!!! LOL This is where pie cuts and wedges can be really handy. Also a Tractor and chains/ropes can be a real life-saver,... Literally.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm not near good enough to buck them standing up and then fell the tree like that... any pointers? :hmm3grin2orange:



Git ya a john deere saw and you can cut through those Hedge trees like a light sabre...:msp_wink: Actually, there's a trick to cuttin those without gettin your saw stuck... You leave a little on the operator's side with each cut of the trunk, then wrap a chain around the trunk and jerk that SOB out of there!!! If that don't work, just cut underneath the top till the thing falls on you and have your son cut you out of the mess...
:hell_boy:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Don't let the tree fall on you!!! LOL This is where pie cuts and wedges can be really handy. Also a Tractor and chains/ropes can be a real life-saver,... Literally.



I have been blessed to avoid most chainsaw related accidents.

My 80 year old neighbor and his grandsons were cleaning a fence row, and he was pushing on about a 70 foot cherry, with an older International, about 50 HP. He kept pushing, and the tree overcentered on him ... It pinched the grandsons saw, and he kept pushing. He was so fortunate that the hinge didn't break, because it would have come onto him. 

I barely had time to get the bucket truck and get it off the tractor, before it caught enough wind to break.

He likes to keep to himself, and doesn't like help. 

Could have been bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have been blessed to avoid most chainsaw related accidents.
> 
> My 80 year old neighbor and his grandsons were cleaning a fence row, and he was pushing on about a 70 foot cherry, with an older International, about 50 HP. He kept pushing, and the tree overcentered on him ... It pinched the grandsons saw, and he kept pushing. He was so fortunate that the hinge didn't break, because it would have come onto him.
> 
> I barely had time to get the bucket truck and get it off the tractor, before it caught enough wind to break.
> 
> He likes to keep to himself, and doesn't like help.
> 
> Could have been bad.



He was trying to push the tree the opposite way of it's lean? That can be a tough row to hoe...
:msp_confused:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> He was trying to push the tree the opposite way of it's lean? That can be a tough row to hoe...
> :msp_confused:



Especially if you can't get above center of mass.


----------



## RVALUE

I lucked out. I got outbid on a 3120, sold for $ 510, and I bid $ 500. :whew:



Dodged that bullet.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I just traded a 029 that wasnt in bad shape not new but not bad for a 1983 buick regal now i can roll up to the gtg in style


----------



## RVALUE

Missing out on a 3120 doesn't compete with a buick regal. I have been outbid again.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

are you sniping? when sniping i figure what its worth to me then add about $50. still get beat out but doesn't leave me thinking "another $10 *%^%*ng bucks". the real secret to winning is bid on things noone else wants.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Tis the season... No-shave November... :msp_rolleyes:



You must wear your ear ring in the other ear. :monkey:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just traded a 029 that wasnt in bad shape not new but not bad for a 1983 buick regal now i can roll up to the gtg in style



got a saw rack in the back?


----------



## RVALUE

Dang, that might just be an '80's thing. :dang:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> You must wear your ear ring in the other ear. :monkey:



Nope... Too ugly... Jewelry don't help...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

jerrycmorrow said:


> got a saw rack in the back?



it will have one right now i have to get the gold wire wheels and the air shocks


----------



## jerrycmorrow

gonna be a full-ride low-rider?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

nope just pimped enough to get attention got to find those little balls to hang around the headliner


----------



## little possum

Whos gonna make the best comment mixed in with that^ and strumpet


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a pic of fat boy... :msp_wink:



That is a nice one. Also liked the pics of the J.D. at the hedge row.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Git ya a john deere saw and you can cut through those Hedge trees like a light sabre...:msp_wink: Actually, there's a trick to cuttin those without gettin your saw stuck... You leave a little on the operator's side with each cut of the trunk, then wrap a chain around the trunk and jerk that SOB out of there!!! If that don't work, just cut underneath the top till the thing falls on you and have your son cut you out of the mess...
> :hell_boy:



Wouldn't it be easier to just drop it so it don't get hung up? :monkey:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Uncle Kracker - Good To Be Me ft. Kid Rock [Official Video] - YouTube I think that this video pretty much covers Plumb and Strumpets antics,... Small balls on the roof not-withstanding,...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lookie here boys. I'm finally a member of the 6 cube club
2100cd
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

It must be an early version of the e-tech saws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just drop it so it don't get hung up? :monkey:



Yes.. But they don't drop... If you're ever in the area, I'll show you what I mean... I'll even put you up and cook you a steak... Kenneth knows what I'm talking about... I think locust cutter knows too... It's awkward at best... All top... No trunk... Never straight...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> Uncle Kracker - Good To Be Me ft. Kid Rock [Official Video] - YouTube I think that this video pretty much covers Plumb and Strumpets antics,... Small balls on the roof not-withstanding,...



Thats how we roll:rap:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Beard pic
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Also got this beast runnin again
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Hopefully it'll last a lil longer this time:redface:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.. But they don't drop... If you're ever in the area, I'll show you what I mean... I'll even put you up and cook you a steak... Kenneth knows what I'm talking about... I think locust cutter knows too... It's awkward at best... All top... No trunk... Never straight...:msp_sneaky:



I kinda get it. I've been cleaning out a woods the past year and it is just dense with dead elms that are only 8-14" diameter. They are so close together you can get no momentum before they hang up in the canopy of another one and often they only go about 15-25 degrees. I've had a lot of practice doing what you have to do but I get to have the rest of the tree drop right down at my feet. It is not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.. But they don't drop... If you're ever in the area, I'll show you what I mean... I'll even put you up and cook you a steak... Kenneth knows what I'm talking about... I think locust cutter knows too... It's awkward at best... All top... No trunk... Never straight...:msp_sneaky:



95% of the trees I cut are similar. I've cut and have currently about 9 Burr Oaks to cut down which are about 42"DBH. They have about all of 15-20' of tree trunk, the explode into a canopy which is approx 2/3 of the total height of the tree. I would love to have a processor, but I don't think that they'd do so well, with all of the knots and turns. And everyone of them is bent towards the South, courtesy of the wind. Which is great until you need to drop it to the North, especially if there are obstacles items of value in the vicinity. :frown:


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hopefully it'll last a lil longer this time:redface:



Couldn't last much shorter. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Couldn't last much shorter. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It will last... The original is still killin trees like it's personal... Got 2 neighbors that want one... Stihl guys by the way... Just sayin... :msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Beard pic
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> was you needing to spit where's the smile
> 
> Also got this beast runnin again
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> Hopefully it'll last a lil longer this time:redface:


 The sticker looks coll me like


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Beard*

Pay no attention to the naysayers Stumpy,the beard is looking good.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> Pay no attention to the naysayers Stumpy,the beard is looking good.



Just a shame it has to be on such an ugly face


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just a shame it has to be on such an ugly face



Purdiest man I ever did saw,....:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> are you sniping? when sniping i figure what its worth to me then add about $50. still get beat out but doesn't leave me thinking "another $10 *%^%*ng bucks". the real secret to winning is bid on things noone else wants.



That was an outright bid. Starting price, 499, I bid 500 and someone sniped me to 510. I lucked out . It was a model K. 

However it sat there 6 days with me in the lead. 

Now back to your average gibberish.


----------



## RVALUE

There was a lumberyard in town, which was purchased by a realtor agent / builder. He continued to build, (and sell some). This did not set well with some of his customers, that he was competing with them. 

He was bankrupt within 2 years. :monkey:



PS Not me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There was a lumberyard in town, which was purchased by a realtor agent / builder. He continued to build, (and sell some). This did not set well with some of his customers, that he was competing with them.
> 
> He was bankrupt within 2 years. :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> PS Not me.



I got a letter yesterday saying there is a hardware store there selling out and closeing there doors this week.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a letter yesterday saying there is a hardware store there selling out and closeing there doors this week.



What? I spent thousands and you get the letter??? Man you are a big shot.

Opportunity for a saw shop now. Maybe. Person needs a building. Wait,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What? I spent thousands and you get the letter??? Man you are a big shot.
> 
> Opportunity for a saw shop now. Maybe. Person needs a building. Wait,



I'm not sure yet but looks like they are keeping the left side open and closing the right side.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just a shame it has to be on such an ugly face


 Just think of it this way it keeps the banjo players away.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Just think of it this way it keeps the banjo players away.:msp_w00t:



If I didn't know who the pic was I'd think that he was a banjo player:msp_wub:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*075*

Stephen,did you bid on that 075 and parts saw? The parts saw was a 051,not a 075 as listed. I was going to bid on them,but I did't get home in time. I have a nos ts510 p/c coming off of ebay,I paid less than 50 bucks shipped.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> If I didn't know who the pic was I'd think that he was a banjo player:msp_wub:



Stumpy as a youngun'...







Before facial hair...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

hedgerow said:


> stumpy as a youngun'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before facial hair...:msp_tongue:



*mah!!!!*


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy as a youngun'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before facial hair...:msp_tongue:



youngin' nothin'... that's stumpy if you shaved him right now...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> Uncle Kracker - Good To Be Me ft. Kid Rock [Official Video] - YouTube I think that this video pretty much covers Plumb and Strumpets antics,... Small balls on the roof not-withstanding,...



liked that vid. you keep it up you might make me think kid rock might be worth listening to. got a ways to go though but there is a krack in the door. never heard of uncle kracker til now.


----------



## Hedgerow

QUOTE=Stumpys Customs;3271055]*mah!!!!*[/QUOTE]

They didn't pay Ned Beaty enough to be in that movie... :msp_scared:




[


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> liked that vid. you keep it up you might make me think kid rock might be worth listening to. got a ways to go though but there is a krack in the door. never heard of uncle kracker til now.



I used to DJ here and there, so I was exposed to a lot and listened to a lot, even the stuff that didn't make radio play,... Here are 5 good ones I can think of which have a Southern Rock/Actual R&B feel to them you might like:

Uncle Kracker - Drift Away (video) album version audio - YouTube

Uncle Kracker - Memphis Soul Song (video) Remix audio - YouTube

Bartender Song (Sittin' At A Bar) (Nashville Country Vers... - YouTube

Kid Rock - Born Free - YouTube

KID ROCK

I listen to about everything but most rap, just not my thing. These are pretty good though.


----------



## Hedgerow

I like this one...:msp_wink:

[video=youtube;GxKLzfv3l_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxKLzfv3l_M&feature=related[/video]

Alison Krauss and Union Station are the bomb!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> I used to DJ here and there, so I was exposed to a lot and listened to a lot, even the stuff that didn't make radio play,... Here are 5 good ones I can think of which have a Southern Rock/Actual R&B feel to them you might like:
> 
> Uncle Kracker - Drift Away (video) album version audio - YouTube
> 
> Uncle Kracker - Memphis Soul Song (video) Remix audio - YouTube
> 
> Bartender Song (Sittin' At A Bar) (Nashville Country Vers... - YouTube
> 
> Kid Rock - Born Free - YouTube
> 
> KID ROCK
> 
> I listen to about everything but most rap, just not my thing. These are pretty good though.



dood! some nice cuts. preciate it. i was pleasantly surprised on the first cut - first to hear dobie gray's song and then to actually see dobie gray. been wondering whatever happened to him. then the last cut when he called out lynard skynard. whew! i was at a festival in sedalia, mo in 1975 where the original lynard skynard was one of the headliners. it was a three day festival; unfortunately i don't remember most of it for some strange reason. thanks much. gotta check out uncle kracker and some of kid rock. impressed.


----------



## mdavlee

Stumpy man I need a sticker. :help:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> I used to DJ here and there, so I was exposed to a lot and listened to a lot, even the stuff that didn't make radio play,... Here are 5 good ones I can think of which have a Southern Rock/Actual R&B feel to them you might like:
> 
> Uncle Kracker - Drift Away (video) album version audio - YouTube
> 
> Uncle Kracker - Memphis Soul Song (video) Remix audio - YouTube
> 
> Bartender Song (Sittin' At A Bar) (Nashville Country Vers... - YouTube
> 
> Kid Rock - Born Free - YouTube
> 
> KID ROCK
> 
> I listen to about everything but most rap, just not my thing. These are pretty good though.



Very good stuff man!!! From an old Skynard fan, who recently started to like Kid Rock. 



Hedgerow said:


> I like this one...:msp_wink:
> 
> [video=youtube;GxKLzfv3l_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxKLzfv3l_M&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Alison Krauss and Union Station are the bomb!!!



Man Matt, that's one of my all time favorites, right there! Thank you!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dobie gray's version of drift away. check the duds.

http://www.youtube.com/v/zaPnOASOWIU


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> dobie gray's version of drift away. check the duds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/zaPnOASOWIU



Yeah man, it don't get much better than that!

I gotta check out some uncle cracker now. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yeah man, it don't get much better than that!
> 
> I gotta check out some uncle cracker now. :msp_smile:



I dig me some uncle cracker...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mdavlee said:


> Stumpy man I need a sticker. :help:



Send me an addy, or a saw.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I dig me some uncle cracker...



I am so "not with it" that I have never even heard of Uncle Cracker. Good thing I read around the thread to see what you were talking about. That was the first post up when I signed on. Kindof has the potential to set a fellow back, if you will.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.. But they don't drop... If you're ever in the area, I'll show you what I mean... I'll even put you up and cook you a steak... Kenneth knows what I'm talking about... I think locust cutter knows too... It's awkward at best... All top... No trunk... Never straight...:msp_sneaky:



Amen brother very few ever hit the ground.


----------



## little possum

Stumpys Customs said:


> Send me an addy, or a saw.


Do you have a preference in which saw 

I feel like I need a Stumpy saw so I can advertise for you..


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Amen brother very few ever hit the ground.



Here I thought he was talking about the steak.

:msp_mad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steak? Did I miss something.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I am so "not with it" that I have never even heard of Uncle Cracker. Good thing I read around the thread to see what you were talking about. That was the first post up when I signed on. Kindof has the potential to set a fellow back, if you will.



That was my intention Dan... Figured you could run with that pass...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> That was my intention Dan... Figured you could run with that pass...:msp_thumbup:



Who you making a pass at?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> Do you have a preference in which saw
> 
> I feel like I need a Stumpy saw so I can advertise for you..



I'll port anything that'll stand still long enough.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll pork anything that'll stand still long enough.:msp_biggrin:



:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> :msp_scared:



That too Dan.:msp_wub:


----------



## RVALUE

Nothing escapes a keen eye.


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> dobie gray's version of drift away. check the duds.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/zaPnOASOWIU



I grew up listening to Skynyrd, Dobie, The Temptations, BTO, Molly Hatchet, Clapton, B.B. King, Merle and Johnny courtesy of Dad and then various 60's-70's R&B courtesy of my mother. I also really love Ray Charles and James Brown. That said, my Great Grandmother (and Grandmother) were raised around Picket AR, so I also listened to a lot of Bluegrass, Country and otherwise and know what a "Jew's Harp" is,...:msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> I grew up listening to Skynyrd, Dobie, The Temptations, BTO, Molly Hatchet, Clapton, B.B. King, Merle and Johnny courtesy of Dad and then various 60's-70's R&B courtesy of my mother. I also really love Ray Charles and James Brown. That said, my Great Grandmother (and Grandmother) were raised around Picket AR, so I also listened to a lot of Bluegrass, Country and otherwise and know what a "Jew's Harp" is,...:msp_w00t:



Yes!
<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dNP8tbDMZNE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll pork anything that'll stand still long enough.:msp_biggrin:



So what are we supposed to think now when somebody uses the "MAH" acronym in a post ??


----------



## Mo. Jim

*good night*

Checking in and checking out going to stoke the stove and hit the rack. Cutting wood tomorrow


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> So what are we supposed to think now when somebody uses the "MAH" acronym in a post ??



Think Willy Wonka & the chocolate Factory. Let your imagination take you there. 

















PS I think this might be the LTD talkin, so don't pay any attn to me


----------



## Stumpys Customs

A couple of things I done did tonight-----
Fixin to re-build the topend in this jewel.

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



And started <A HREF=http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185442.htm>THIS</A>project


----------



## atvguns




----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> So what are we supposed to think now when somebody uses the "MAH" acronym in a post ??



That's an acronym? What does it mean?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> That's an acronym? What does it mean?



I don't have any Idea. ???????????????


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> A couple of things I done did tonight-----
> Fixin to re-build the topend in this jewel.
> 
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11018.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11018.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11017.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/saws11-11017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> 
> 
> And started <A HREF=http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185442.htm>THIS</A>project




For once, there is a project that makes my job look better. I wouldn't like to tackle that, at any price.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That's an acronym? What does it mean?



It's an A S acronym for "My Ass Hurts!"...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> It's an A S acronym for "My Ass Hurts!"...



I always thought when Stumpy said it it stood for Might Allow Homosexuality... you know... he's a little light in the logging boots :hmm3grin2orange:

*completely disproved by his pretty wife and half a football team of kids.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> ... and know what a "Jew's Harp" is,...:msp_w00t:



i've got one, or used to. haven't seen it in a good while. gotta be careful with those or you'll chip your teeth. my musical taste is very eclectic. most everything from bluegrass, classical, rock, some country (especially the old stuff), blues, r&b. just can't hardly wrap my mind around rap or hip hop or today's bubblegum


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've got one, or used to. Haven't seen it in a good while. Gotta be careful with those or you'll chip your teeth. My musical taste is very eclectic. Most everything from bluegrass, classical, rock, some country (especially the old stuff), blues, r&b. Just can't hardly wrap my mind around rap or *hip hop or today's bubblegum*



amen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got a 47" bar in yesterday for my 076 came with a new square ground chain, this was my first Ebay bargin 75.00 most times to many bidders but this sold with just one bid. :biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a 47" bar in yesterday for my 076 came with a new square ground chain, this was my first Ebay bargin 75.00 most times to many bidders but this sold with just one bid. :biggrin:



Every time I bid on something it sends out a red flag to everyone saying bid against this guy


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Every time I bid on something it sends out a red flag to everyone saying bid against this guy



I completely understand.

You should see my record.

:broken record:


----------



## RVALUE

Actually, I am not sure which is worse:

My won bid ratio or my percentage of posts that I think are funny and are not.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Actually, I am not sure which is worse:
> 
> My won bid ratio or my percentage of posts that I think are funny and are not.


Dan your post are so funny people are to busy laughing to reply


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> Dan your post are so funny people are to busy laughing to reply



an stuff...


----------



## Locust Cutter

MAH!!!, (Stumpy - NO PORTING/PORKING/DOCKING,...)!!!!!
:msp_scared::msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

Cant leave you kids alone for a minute. What i miss?


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Cant leave you kids alone for a minute. What i miss?



A bunch Les...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> A bunch Les...



Strumpet's wanting to run around and either Port/Pork or Dock something,... :msp_confused::help: Other than that it's pretty quiet.


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Strumpet's wanting to run around and either Port/Pork or Dock something,... :msp_confused::help: Other than that it's pretty quiet.



Dock?? Did he port a boat while i was gone?? That Stumpy. Gotta watch him close.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Dock?? Did he port a boat while i was gone?? That Stumpy. Gotta watch him close.:hmm3grin2orange:



Well,...:msp_scared: Somethin' like that. And stuff,....:bang:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


>



Some things can not be unseen,...:bang::msp_mad::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

similiar to the strip club at 2:00pm on a monday


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> similiar to the strip club at 2:00pm on a monday



LOL, Yeah, when even the "B" team got benched so the "C" team could get some game time. HELP!!!!!
:frown:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*miss*



logging22 said:


> Cant leave you kids alone for a minute. What i miss?



Evening Les. Nothing worth taking notes on.:msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*The Next GTG*

For those not reading the Clamshell buildoff thread. The Next GTG will be in the spring April week not set yet. I don't have any info yet but will post as we figure it out. There will be a 029/290 310 039/390 buildoff race at this GTG. The GTG talk and trash talk in this thread, saw specs and build advice and the rules in the other thread.

I took some liberties here.
Atvguns/host
Me/co-host
Stump/buildoff host
Plumbcrazyjr/buildoff co-host


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> For those not reading the Clamshell buildoff thread. The Next GTG will be in the spring April week not set yet. I don't have any info yet but will post as we figure it out. There will be a 029/290 310 039/390 buildoff race at this GTG. The GTG talk and trash talk in this thread, saw specs and build advice and the rules in the other thread.
> 
> I took some liberties here.
> Atvguns/host
> Me/co-host
> Stump/buildoff host
> Plumbcrazyjr/buildoff co-host




Stumpy/buildoff host, Chief midget, CEO of MEH, Plate and Fork in Hand Federation Supreme Ruler (PaFiHF tm)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> For those not reading the Clamshell buildoff thread. The Next GTG will be in the spring April week not set yet. I don't have any info yet but will post as we figure it out. There will be a 029/290 310 039/390 buildoff race at this GTG. The GTG talk and trash talk in this thread, saw specs and build advice and the rules in the other thread.
> 
> I took some liberties here.
> Atvguns/host
> Me/co-host
> Stump/buildoff host
> Plumbcrazyjr/buildoff co-host




Good job, I like it
I'd pat you on the back, but can't reach that hight:hmm3grin2orange: You want the left or right cheek??:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

What? No posts today?


----------



## little possum

Maybe everybodys on storm clean up detail? Hope you fellas are alright


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What? No posts today?



Evening Dan... Slow day...


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Maybe everybodys on storm clean up detail? Hope you fellas are alright



What storm??? Did I miss it???


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

no storm here


----------



## RVALUE

plumbcrazyjr said:


> no storm here



Is the 034 Super eligible for your buildoff? Or are you afraid of getting beat?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Les. Nothing worth taking notes on.:msp_smile:



There will, however, be a thousand question pop quiz to be administered at any given time, by any given member, or non member of arborist site, or a random Wal Mart shopper. Penalties for failure of said test will cost you 1 (one) Stihl 084. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

ARsawMechanic said:


> There will, however, be a thousand question pop quiz to be administered at any given time, by any given member, or non member of arborist site, or a random Wal Mart shopper. Penalties for failure of said test will cost you 1 (one) Stihl 084. :hmm3grin2orange:



I aint playin that game.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I aint playin that game.:hmm3grin2orange:



That's cause you're the only one who actually HAS an 084!!! 
The rest of us don't mind the game so much...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

There was an 084 in town for sale, Freehand suggested we not buy it. :monkey:


----------



## little possum

Ok, so no storm? Haha, professional liars(weather people) said the big storm rolled through there on the way to here. All we got was lightening day before yesterday that got me off work early, and rained yesterday for till bout 3.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> There was an 084 in town for sale, Freehand suggested we not buy it. :monkey:



He is a sly one. Will it show up at the next GTG?  Inquiring minds..:msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

There is an 041AV ($200) and an 076 ($600) here locally,... I was tempted on the 076, but I really want to go after the 7900 (and maybe a 372XP) and an S.S. so I can't let CAD take over on easier to reach targets of opportunity... I can post the CL posting if anyone's better off $$$ than I am. Looks clean w/a 36" bar on it. I'm still holding out otherwise for an 084 or a 2100c.d. I think that Les got me hooked on that darn 084 of his (the calmer on that I got to run anyway). I could only imagine how that thing would sing w/some mods... That is if it hasn't already received some.:msp_confused: I may have found a nice little 029 Super for about $125.00


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> There is an 041AV ($200) and an 076 ($600) here locally,... I was tempted on the 076, but I really want to go after the 7900 (and maybe a 372XP) and an S.S. so I can't let CAD take over on easier to reach targets of opportunity... I can post the CL posting if anyone's better off $$$ than I am. Looks clean w/a 36" bar on it. I'm still holding out otherwise for an 084 or a 2100c.d. I think that Les got me hooked on that darn 084 of his (the calmer on that I got to run anyway). I could only imagine how that thing would sing w/some mods... That is if it hasn't already received some.:msp_confused: I may have found a nice little 029 Super for about $125.00


That's a good price on a 029 if its in good shape are the 076 really worth 600


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That's a good price on a 029 if its in good shape are the 076 really worth 600



If it's immaculate, yes...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> If it's immaculate, yes...



On the 076 I'd say if its all there and running good looking fair yes. I have seen them bring more, but I wouldn't give it I'm the guy hunting a bargin. :msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> There was an 084 in town for sale, Freehand suggested we not buy it. :monkey:



Meh,that saw had a sorted history.And a proud owner that insisted on a kings ransom and a first born child.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Evening all... It's quiet in here.. Too quiet..:msp_mellow:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He is a sly one. Will it show up at the next GTG?  Inquiring minds..:msp_smile:



Dang, why didn't I think of that?????? dang.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Meh,that saw had a sorted history.And a proud owner that insisted on a kings ransom and a first born child.:msp_w00t:



That gentlemen, is exactly what the master suggested months ago.


----------



## RVALUE

I needed to put sheet metal on my roof today. I couldn't due to the wind. If I had tried, it would have landed on WSC's roof instead.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Meh,that saw had a sorted history.And a proud owner that insisted on a kings ransom and a first born child.:msp_w00t:



There comes a day when one is willing to part with that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*slow night*

Looks like everybody took the night off,except Dan and he got tired of talking to himself so he left too.:smile2:


----------



## RVALUE

Actually I see what you fellows see. 


I found myself beside myself. I found out I couldn't stand myself (either) , so I left too.

For your sakes, I hope I don't leave to the same place you are, and therefore ruining that place too.


----------



## Hedgerow

We're checkin' in...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> We're checkin' in...:hmm3grin2orange:



We're just gittin this party started


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> We're just gittin this party started



stumpy, is that you in the middle, above the flying man?

Is that high school? Family reunion?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

That was @ the GTG, From the look on yer face, no wonder you don't remember:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Had a good time working on saws late last night.*

I spent the evening in the shop a friend needing to cut wood had both saws down, a very nice looking 028 and a almost new MS180c. I got the 028 going with a carb cleaning and all three clutch springs. The 028 was pulling the chain no matter how low I took the idle down to, its now a nice looking saw and a good runner. The MS210c is another story I never seen fuel that bad in a saw, in an old car or truck that has set for 20 years yes. The fuel line came out when dumping the fuel, if you touched the fuel line if left the rubber on your fingers like glue. It also ruined the tank cap gasket. Its going to need a new fuel line, fuel cap gasket, carb kit, and fuel filter so it will be a trip to town to get it going.


----------



## RVALUE

Note: I was not at that location.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I spent the evening in the shop a friend needing to cut wood had both saws down, a very nice looking 028 and a almost new MS180c. I got the 028 going with a carb cleaning and all three clutch springs. The 028 was pulling the chain no matter how low I took the idle down to, its now a nice looking saw and a good runner. The MS210c is another story I never seen fuel that bad in a saw, in an old car or truck that has set for 20 years yes. The fuel line came out when dumping the fuel, if you touched the fuel line if left the rubber on your fingers like glue. It also ruined the tank cap gasket. Its going to need a new fuel line, fuel cap gasket, carb kit, and fuel filter so it will be a trip to town to get it going.



Fuel line kinda like this? Came out of a Stihl I worked on recently.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Those stihls are just to much fun to work on.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Actually I see what you fellows see.
> 
> 
> I found myself beside myself. I found out I couldn't stand myself (either) , so I left too.
> 
> For your sakes, I hope I don't leave to the same place you are, and therefore ruining that place too.



go stand over there ----->

k.thanks.buhbuy.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I just ran a new toy. An old cripple like me almost couldn't start it. Needs a sharp blade.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

what'd ya get? Pics?


----------



## RVALUE

Surely you are astute enough to determine that I can't do pics anymore. This software.....


Nothing you don't already have, I can assure you.


----------



## RVALUE

Wait, I thought you had a 2100? Or did you give it to stumpy to


----------



## little possum

You musta got a new mower, ifn it needs a new blade 

Recoil start, or wrap the rope roun da flywheel


----------



## RVALUE

little possum said:


> You musta got a new mower, ifn it needs a new blade
> 
> Recoil start, or wrap the rope roun da flywheel


----------



## RVALUE

I need a 60 inch for it.


----------



## little possum

Gonna need to getcha 3 of them gator blades


----------



## little possum

Stumpy has been holdin out on us.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a 48. I need a 60. At least a 54. Husky.


----------



## little possum

One man or 2 man operation? 6' bar only clears 57 inches on my 3120 with the dogs and helper handle.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm thinking of getting a couple 36'' ones and welding them together... can't find any kind of good deal on a 60 anywhere...


and congrats on the score Rvalue~


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> If it's immaculate, yes...



Well I found a deal I cannot pass up, though it's not exactly immaculate,... An old Johnny 2-popper Track loader. Don't remember the model. Needs a tach and some help on the wiring, (starts when you jiggle the wires just right). A buddy has it who's been helping to fix up a Cerebral Palsy ranch that my Wife and I help out with. He has too' many projects and a shiny new 70ish hp Kubota 4wd front loader tractor to have time to dink with this and was going to haul it to scrap. When it runs, it runs great. Gas engine and 8 or 10" lift cylinders for the bucket that go HIGH! Wants me to haul it home and throw him $450ish whenever I feel like it as he's more interested in freeing up space thanhe is the $$$. I will soon have a new Skidder for firewooding!!!!!!! PICS will follow when it arrives. It is a yellow J.D. FWIW. Hope all of you are having a fine day! It might need a Stumpy's Customs Port Job.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI

LC, look anything like this JD 420 crawler loader? JOHN DEERE 420 ANTIQUE FARM CRAWLER LOADER 28 HP GAS ((NO RESERVE)) WILL SHIP | eBay

If it runs and works, you got a steal for sure. Tach? What for? They're either goin Pop Pop Bang Bang slow or really slow. The big cylinders make up for the low pressure hydraulics on them old rigs, not sure what JD was running in the day, but my Farmall M only puts out about 750 PSI, compared to +-3000 on the new stuff. I need a 4 1/2" cylinder to barely lift a disk that pops right up with a 3" on the new stuff.

I'm no expert on tracks, except I know they're $$$$$ to maintain...hope yours are in decent shape.

I'm no Green Undie guy, but the 720 JD my dad's firewood cutting partner had would pull right with our 180MF diesel that was 10HP and 2500# bigger, until the front end came up.


----------



## atvguns

Here ya go Dolmar fans

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=1451


----------



## RVALUE

I officially have no saws on my 'bucket list'.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I officially have no saws on my 'bucket list'.



Can you email pics if so I can post them for you


----------



## RVALUE

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm thinking of getting a couple 36'' ones and welding them together... can't find any kind of good deal on a 60 anywhere...
> 
> 
> and congrats on the score Rvalue~



That is probably not as hard as you think. I believe I will try it.

and I will add a helper handle.


----------



## logging22

Rain and more rain. Puts a hold on the logging for the day. Oh, GOOD MORNING!!!:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

We haven't had a drop. or droooop. 

I hope it's not raining tomorrow.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Rain and more rain. Puts a hold on the logging for the day. Oh, GOOD MORNING!!!:msp_smile:


 Good morning you need a break anyway


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> We haven't had a drop. or droooop.
> 
> I hope it's not raining tomorrow.



Me Too got a 40' and a 53' cattle haulers coming.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Good morning you need a break anyway



Need the dollars. Gotta pay Stumpy. If'n ya dont pay him on time, he sends people. Bad people.:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Today I got a carb to kit, some fence to fix, and if there is time a couple chains to race. A member sent me a chain he wanted ran in hard wood, it looks cool can't wait to run it, I'll have some pics and video tonight if my internet don't go out for the rain.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Need the dollars. Gotta pay Stumpy. If'n ya dont pay him on time, he sends people. Bad people.:msp_scared:



So is that why all the oupa lumpas were here the other day? :msp_biggrin:

Edit: If so you all be sure to send Stump the protection money they don't play.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> So is that why all the oupa lumpas were here the other day? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Edit: If so you all be sure to send Stump the protection money they don't play.



The Willie Wonka Mafia thats funny:msp_w00t:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I officially have no saws on my 'bucket list'.



*Someone call 911!!!*



logging22 said:


> Need the dollars. Gotta pay Stumpy. If'n ya dont pay him on time, he sends people. Bad people.:msp_scared:



http://www.laprogressive.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Weakling.png


----------



## Lurch2

Nah, he'll just puke on your trees and kill em. :msp_scared:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Steve NW WI said:


> LC, look anything like this JD 420 crawler loader? JOHN DEERE 420 ANTIQUE FARM CRAWLER LOADER 28 HP GAS ((NO RESERVE)) WILL SHIP | eBay
> 
> If it runs and works, you got a steal for sure. Tach? What for? They're either goin Pop Pop Bang Bang slow or really slow. The big cylinders make up for the low pressure hydraulics on them old rigs, not sure what JD was running in the day, but my Farmall M only puts out about 750 PSI, compared to +-3000 on the new stuff. I need a 4 1/2" cylinder to barely lift a disk that pops right up with a 3" on the new stuff.
> 
> I'm no expert on tracks, except I know they're $$$$$ to maintain...hope yours are in decent shape.
> 
> I'm no Green Undie guy, but the 720 JD my dad's firewood cutting partner had would pull right with our 180MF diesel that was 10HP and 2500# bigger, until the front end came up.



It is the same model. I'm not exactly a J.D. guy either, as I prefer M.F. BUT, I am a Cheap guy (through circumstance rather than desire) and so is this tractor. At least until I can afford a modern 85hp MFWD, Massey Ferguson!


----------



## RVALUE

I actually worked on my saws today. I know it's hard to believe. I put a 357 SHINNY back together, so I have two runners now. Built a "saw tree" to keep some in. 

Organized a small area (poorly) to keep / work on saws. Need more light. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



My Husky #### leaks oil everywhere. May need a little attention. I have way too many parts saws. 

I need to build a special shelf for the 441, I have a stihl sign to hang on it.


----------



## RVALUE

Oh, and I put a chair in there for visitors to sit in, since they come by so often.


----------



## atvguns

a little slow in here tonight


----------



## Mo. Jim

*slow*



atvguns said:


> a little slow in here tonight



If Dan had't been posting today,this thread would be back on page 3.


----------



## RVALUE

A Wee bit wet out this morning. Time to implement plan B.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> A Wee bit wet out this morning. Time to implement plan B.


Or just go back to bed and try again tomorrow:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sometimes a mans back says thats enough. :msp_sad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My back is better than an alarm clock.:msp_sleep:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Oh, and I put a chair in there for visitors to sit in, since they come by so often.



maybe if you were a little nicer.... 






:tongue2:


j/k stumpy has to wear his shorty shorts all the time to get the guys to stop by and visit him


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump... Hey, does this sound like a 3314 Poulan to you? :msp_rolleyes: 
This is my nephew's 50 dollar C-list toy... It was new... Still in the box... 

[video=youtube;Ll6koa3ic7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll6koa3ic7g&feature=feedu[/video]


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


>



What are you so happy about????:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> What are you so happy about????:msp_smile:



Wasn't that a grimace?


----------



## RVALUE

The mail lady came today, and knocked on the door. She said for toting that big box all the way to the door in the rain, she earned a box of cookies.

Maybe I should crack out the camera. eh, ATV??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> The mail lady came today, and knocked on the door. She said for toting that big box all the way to the door in the rain, she earned a box of cookies.
> 
> Maybe I should crack out the camera. eh, ATV??



Why would we want to see you giving the mail lady a box of cookies


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> What are you so happy about????:msp_smile:



Dan's like a kid at Christmas...
:msp_wink:


----------



## little possum

I like cookies too


----------



## RVALUE

You'll all have to wait a few. Pics take time. 

And I spilled some.


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow night...


----------



## Freehand

Ur tellin' me.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Finally took some time to put some fuel through one of my own saws today
Noodled up some hickory with the Hammer this afternoon. I kinda like the way it turned out:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I got a log splitter today.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I got a log splitter today.



Pics or it didn't happenopcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Did I say splitter, I meant splatter.


:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Pics or it didn't happenopcorn:



PM Dan with your or spencer's e-mail addy so you can post some pics for him... I can't from the phone...:msp_angry:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Did I say splitter, I meant splatter.
> 
> 
> :msp_scared:



SS came by to visit you today?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Did I say splitter, I meant splatter.
> 
> 
> :msp_scared:



Makes me wonder if the mail lady was delivering or receiving a package.:msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

View attachment 208142


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> PM Dan with your or spencer's e-mail addy so you can post some pics for him... I can't from the phone...:msp_angry:



Dan my email is in my sig. If'n you cant read it [email protected] I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dan my email is in my sig. If'n you cant read it [email protected] I'll see what I can do.



Can't you type slower? I read one letter at a time.


----------



## RVALUE

PS that was way too much work for results that are sub-standard.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Had a phone call while I was replyin. 

Nice lookin saw.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> View attachment 208142




Is this the next giveaway saw for the GTG host


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Is this the next giveaway saw for the GTG host



If that's the case, I'm announcing a GTG in January...!!! No plans... Just git yer asses up here and give me that saw!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I was sending it to James now, however he doesn't reply to PM's. Oh well.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I was sending it to James now, however he doesn't reply to PM's. Oh well.



Been kinda busy

[video=youtube;WrmV8dtu1Tg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrmV8dtu1Tg[/video]


----------



## atvguns

BadBob & Jimmy - If It's Brown... It's Down! - YouTube


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sorry Dan, seems like nomatter what I do it's wrong when it comes to you:bang:
Just now got yer email. 
I'll go sit in my corner


----------



## RVALUE

I thought you had super internet now? Already gave it a virus?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Not yet, but it's not from the lack of tryin.
I have my email up at the same time in another tab, but it was on my junk mail & didn't show me a notification that I had a new email. I dropped the ball again on ya. Good thing James is on it.


----------



## RVALUE

I need one or two small mount husky bars, measure 18 inches total bar length.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Click on the links in my sig & see if anything tickles yer fancy. 
I don't have anything used


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Click on the links in my sig & see if anything tickles yer fancy.
> I don't have anything used



I got a line on a sweet 9010, so I'm gonna be needing that 36"'bar stump... 
Just sayin...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

email sent.

9010 eh, saweeeet


----------



## RVALUE

Off to put out some fires this morning. Hope it didn't flood Jasper.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> View attachment 208142



nice saw Dan!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> BadBob & Jimmy - If It's Brown... It's Down! - YouTube




I love this Rep sent.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> View attachment 208142



Nice looking saw RV.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I got a line on a sweet 9010, so I'm gonna be needing that 36"'bar stump...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_wink:



Did you see the one in the classifieds


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The9010 that is in the classifieds looks like a good option.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The9010 that is in the classifieds looks like a good option.


 that is what I was thinking has all the work already done


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wished I had an extra $900. It would be on its way.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

he scores!!! finally. followed up on a clist add in Seneca, MO yesterday and came home with a Poulan Farm Pro 375 and a Barker GT7 - for $25 each. don't know if they run or even pop but couldn't pass them up for that price. 6 more collectible saws left plus a box full of bars. link here: 
COLLECTIBLE CHAINSAW!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice addition hope they don't need a lot of work.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Did you see the one in the classifieds



That's the one... Working on terms... Anyone know the fella? Makes me nervous just sending 800 bucks off to someone and hoping I get a saw in return...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thats a tough one Hedge.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> thats a tough one Hedge.



Got er dun Kenneth... C.O.D. 
:big_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man I hate you you have all the cool toys.:msp_angry::tongue2:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Got er dun Kenneth... C.O.D.
> :big_smile:


 cool I can't wait to run it


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man I hate you you have all the cool toys.:msp_angry::tongue2:



What you talkin' bout' mister "Big yeller saw Man"???

:waaaht:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> What you talkin' bout' mister "Big yeller saw Man"???
> 
> :waaaht:



that don't count.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> cool I can't wait to run it



Everything still on for April-ish?? I'll have a fresh 036 to run too... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> that don't count.



Wut about that big 'ol Johnny in the avatar? Daddy like.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Wut about that big 'ol Johnny in the avatar? Daddy like.



Yeah... What about that??? Mister "Big Red Saw Man"???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Everything still on for April-ish?? I'll have a fresh 036 to run too... :msp_sneaky:


yup unless something major happens


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... What about that??? Mister "Big Red Saw Man"???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok ok I'm sorry I do have a couple of nice ones. But no Dolmars.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*big yeller*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> that don't count.



What big yeller saw? I thought he was a J-red man. 
Is it still raining down south? It rained just enough here that I can't get into the timber where I was going to cut. Cutting ruts in field to get there are a big NoNo.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> What big yeller saw? I thought he was a J-red man.
> Is it still raining down south? It rained just enough here that I can't get into the timber where I was going to cut. Cutting ruts in field to get there are a big NoNo.



I believe it's a big yeller Partner P-1000?.. Is that right Kenneth? Of course I wouldn't know, cause I never got to run it... Just sayin...
MH


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I believe it's a big yeller Partner P-1000?.. Is that right Kenneth? Of course I wouldn't know, cause I never got to run it... Just sayin...
> MH



Close, I think its a P100.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

It has been brought to my attention, that I may be harboring secrets.

For the record, (in my saw semi-retired CAD syndrome)

I only have two 2100's, one 3120, four or five 034 Supers running, two 757's running, one 372, two 357 shinny's running, one echo, one MS 441, one Poulan 306A, and a few assorted 142's, etc.

So I am really not a contender anymore. 

HOWEVER I do support the lot of you.


----------



## RVALUE

Oh, and my 2100 leaks oil everywhere.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Oh, and my 2100 leaks oil everywhere.



I've noticed...
:big_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Make that one 2100. One is on loan to someone.


----------



## RVALUE

BTW, sure am glad I don't have time to not be invited pheasant hunting.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks fer comein outa the closet Dan. I can finally post these:bang:
RVALUE's Stumpbroke 2100cd
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> BTW, sure am glad I don't have time to not be invited pheasant hunting.



I would have invited you myself, but didn't think that you wanted to drive 12 hrs round-trip to hunt Pheasants,...:msp_confused:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks fer comein outa the closet Dan. I can finally post these:bang:
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Rvalue2100cd003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



What net effect do you get out of having that aftermarket air-breather on the 2100?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

And a vid of the badboy
[video=youtube_share;tpSqrizKlQg]http://youtu.be/tpSqrizKlQg[/video]


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> What net effect do you get out of having that aftermarket air-breather on the 2100?



It's a good place to set your beer when you're working on it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> What net effect do you get out of having that aftermarket air-breather on the 2100?



Mainly just a cool factor, but it will flow more air & is a better filter than the stock setup


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey look! It's enjoying a day at the plant... It's wearing its diaper... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

What's with those leakers?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice saw RV or is it stumpy's?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> What big yeller saw? I thought he was a J-red man.
> Is it still raining down south? It rained just enough here that I can't get into the timber where I was going to cut. Cutting ruts in field to get there are a big NoNo.



i rained here to but not enough to cut ruts. the big yellur saw is a P100. I do not have blinders when it comes to most saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have saws of many colors and brands.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice saw RV or is it stumpy's?



Hedgerows now. You know, the migratory saw. It was the Kenneth Saw at the GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

I could cover it with yellow sawdust for ya Dan...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

You know, the Kenneth saw. 


A no show. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> You know, the Kenneth saw.
> 
> 
> A no show. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yup, I droped the ball bigtime on this one. Almost as bad as Hank Chinasky showin up to find out I done roasted his 3120 already. Just to let everyone know the 3120 is down agian. I think I finally got it fingered out I hope. I'm tired of buyin pistons fer it.:bang: It had nothing to do with the mods, I just overlooked a seal problem.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yup, I droped the ball bigtime on this one. Almost as bad as Hank Chinasky showin up to find out I done roasted his 3120 already. Just to let everyone know the 3120 is down agian. I think I finally got it fingered out I hope. I'm tired of buyin pistons fer it.:bang: It had nothing to do with the mods, I just overlooked a seal problem.:bang:



Dang stump! Put that thing to bed already!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Dang stump! Put that thing to bed already!:hmm3grin2orange:



I'd love to buddy, but it won't leave the shop till it's right.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*p100*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> i rained here to but not enough to cut ruts. the big yellur saw is a P100. I do not have blinders when it comes to most saws.



I will be bringing a pm mac 1000 south next year. Hope to see you there with the p100.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'd love to buddy, but it won't leave the shop till it's right.



so your going to trade it for a stihl or a dolmar then?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> so your going to trade it for a stihl or a dolmar then?



If they made somthin that would compare, but that aint gonna happen:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Stumpys Customs said:


> If they made somthin that would compare, but that aint gonna happen:hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHA I laughed so hard i peed


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> HAHAHAHA I laughed so hard i peed



I don't think laughing had anything to do with that:biggrin:


----------



## little possum

I dont think you could show a better looking saw! One I dont have, really keeps my CAD on edge!


----------



## Hedgerow

Got 15 pounds of summer sausage on the smoker... Gonna be a long night...:msp_unsure:


----------



## Freehand

Got a briskit on mine.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I just got a big piece of meat hangin:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I just got a big piece of meat hangin:hmm3grin2orange:



In the garage maybe...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> In the garage maybe...:hmm3grin2orange:



*MAH!!!!*
Did you git any yeller dust on that 2100 I had all cleaned up??


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I just got a big piece of meat hangin:hmm3grin2orange:



In the garage maybe...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> In the garage maybe...:hmm3grin2orange:



Workin on the post count???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan thats a nice looking 3120, and two 2100's, sure took off on finding some big saws.  Stump That sticker looks good on the 2100 cant wait to give that saw a good running.

Edit: that 2100 need a Woodland Pro/Cannon Superbar or Cannon Superbar Plus if money in not a factor. If we are voting, I vote Woodland Pro 42" 3/8 .063 skip square ground. 

I got three saws off my bench this week a MS310, 028, and MS180. Now back to working on my own saws. I'm waiting on piston and other parts for a 044. I just started an 038 that looks like a bomb went off parts laying every where, using what I have on hand it will be a super. 

This is just my opinion and not backed by this site, or Stihl or Stump, :msp_biggrin: but don't waist your time rebuilding a Zama from a MS170/MS180 you can get the whole carb from Stihl for $26.00 the kit was $12 and it wouldn't run after taking it apart several times I got another carb and the saw runs like a pup. As if a MS180 ever ran like a PUP.  (disclamer I can remember back when I thought that was a good saw, how things have changed.)

One of the famous builders from this site has one of my little saws can't wait to see that saw again.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> It has been brought to my attention, that I may be harboring secrets.
> 
> For the record, (in my saw semi-retired CAD syndrome)
> 
> I only have two 2100's, one 3120, four or five 034 Supers running, two 757's running, one 372, two 357 shinny's running, one echo, one MS 441, one Poulan 306A, and a few assorted 142's, etc.
> 
> So I am really not a contender anymore.
> 
> HOWEVER I do support the lot of you.



Nice bunch of saws, you are where I thought you were. But I try to keep track of what everone has, some of you don't make it easy on me, Les, Kenneth, Warjohn, Bigjohnston and Teacherman.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> *MAH!!!!*



MFH

My Front Hurts :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Workin on the post count???



Stupid phone..:msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE

My thumb (singular hurts.) Been twitching all nite.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One more time for old time sake, and to rub it in on those who didn't show. I showed this pic to a dealer (that was invited) the other day and he said I had no idea its that big of a deal I should have went. 




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> One more time for old time sake, and to rub it in on those who didn't show. I showed this pic to a dealer (that was invited) the other day and he said I had no idea its that big of a deal I should have went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I've had some dealings with people, and some have 'gotten to me.' Funny how several are 'bankrupt, or otherwise out of business.'

Doesn't help me, but kind of an interesting observation.


----------



## RVALUE

What's with these 2100's leaking oil? Coincidence or commonplace?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What's with these 2100's leaking oil? Coincidence or commonplace?



I have never messed with the Husky maybe Stump or Hedgerow will jump in here.

Edit: I changed this post missspelled (or) I had put (of) you can see it in Rvalue's quote of me. It just looked wrong so I fixed it.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have never messed with the Husky maybe Stump of Hedgerow will jump in here.



That's why you're such a good mechanic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> That's why you're such a good mechanic.



I'm a better parts changer than real mechanic. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I have started getting my stuff at another stihl dealer. There prices are out of this world!

(literally. ) 

But in the grand scheme of things, it isn't that much different. And they haven't sold me a broken saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I have started getting my stuff at another stihl dealer. There prices are out of this world!
> 
> (literally. )
> 
> But in the grand scheme of things, it isn't that much different. And they haven't sold me a broken saw.



Most of my parts come from North of here but once in a while I go south for other reasons and will stop in there.


----------



## RVALUE

It's only 100 miles east for me. What's a 100 miles when it comes to, well,,,,,, :hmmm:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> One more time for old time sake, and to rub it in on those who didn't show. I showed this pic to a dealer (that was invited) the other day and he said I had no idea its that big of a deal I should have went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr



I do wish that Dad and I could have stayed around long enough to be in that Photo w/our saws as well. Not that most would've noticed, but still would have been nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> You know, the Kenneth saw.
> 
> 
> A no show. :hmm3grin2orange:



 that was harsh I missed our together time:too_sad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan thats a nice looking 3120, and two 2100's, sure took off on finding some big saws.  Stump That sticker looks good on the 2100 cant wait to give that saw a good running.
> 
> Edit: that 2100 need a Woodland Pro/Cannon Superbar or Cannon Superbar Plus if money in not a factor. If we are voting, I vote Woodland Pro 42" 3/8 .063 skip square ground.
> 
> I got three saws off my bench this week a MS310, 028, and MS180. Now back to working on my own saws. I'm waiting on piston and other parts for a 044. I just started an 038 that looks like a bomb went off parts laying every where, using what I have on hand it will be a super.
> 
> This is just my opinion and not backed by this site, or Stihl or Stump, :msp_biggrin: but don't waist your time rebuilding a Zama from a MS170/MS180 you can get the whole carb from Stihl for $26.00 the kit was $12 and it wouldn't run after taking it apart several times I got another carb and the saw runs like a pup. As if a MS180 ever ran like a PUP. (disclamer I can remember back when I thought that was a good saw, how things have changed.)
> 
> 
> One of the famous builders from this site has one of my little saws can't wait to see that saw again.



Sorry, Conner done talked a buddy of mine in to tradin it fer a 021 in about the same cond. He makes me proud, would been better if he woulda got a husky, but he's still learnin.



RVALUE said:


> What's with these 2100's leaking oil? Coincidence or commonplace?



I'll have to check & see if mine is leakin. I'll have to separate it from the rest af the pack & put it on a piece of cardboard. My saw table is covered in oil, I gots allot if piddlers.:redface:



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> that was harsh I missed our together time:too_sad:



Wasn't the same without you guy's.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What's with these 2100's leaking oil? Coincidence or commonplace?



Common... Like an old John Deere's hydraulics... It's either "Been leaking", "Starting to leak", or recently fixed and "Still leaking"...:bang:
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Common... Like an old John Deere's hydraulics... It's either "Been leaking", "Starting to leak", or recently fixed and "Still leaking"...:bang:
> :msp_rolleyes:



Or The B-1B Bombers I used to wrench on: If they ain't leaking, they're empty...:msp_scared:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*have a good one*

Here's wishing everyone a safe and happy Thanksgiving. You might throw in a prayer or two for the men and women serving overseas. They deserve some kudos.
Getting ready to go to Ia. to spend a couple of days with some friends,might even bring home a saw or two.:smile2:


----------



## RVALUE

As Stumpy will attest to, if you aren't being picked on, then you aren't very well liked. Even worse, you may not be KNOWN. Which is the ultimate poor position. 

But it was still funny. 



and appropriate.


----------



## RVALUE

There is drooling, and downright leaking. These leak.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> There is drooling, and downright leaking. These leak.



maybe take em into the free clinic for a shot to cure the drips...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> maybe take em into the free clinic for a shot to cure the drips...



Ain't no shot gonna cure these things... You'd think they were green...
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I have had a 3120 on my front porch for a week. My wife says 'get that garbage off the front porch.'

Don't you wish you knew where I lived and you were a thief?


What kind of neighborhood is this?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have had a 3120 on my front porch for a week. My wife says 'get that garbage off the front porch.'
> 
> Don't you wish you knew where I lived and you were a thief?
> 
> 
> What kind of neighborhood is this?



Must be a decent one Dan!!! I got a new addition coming Monday... Shipped today!!! Stump? hurry up and order that big bar!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
This thing's gonna look silly with a 24" bar on it...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Mine has a bent bar. Thanks USPS.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> As Stumpy will attest to, if you aren't being picked on, then you aren't very well liked. Even worse, you may not be KNOWN. Which is the ultimate poor position.
> 
> But it was still funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and appropriate.



In the spirit of this poaste,I offer the "Meh" button.:hmm3grin2orange:



How ya dooin' Dan?:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

In the spirit of 'lack of education', what exactly does MEH stand for? :monkey:

Eggs?


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Mine has a bent bar. Thanks USPS.



You're talking about the saw right?!? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

In opposition to a strait bar?


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> In opposition to a strait bar?



Either way it's better than a broken or limp bar,...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Happy Turkey Day



Ditto here, to all of you guys! I do have to brag a bit here,... After reading the muffler threads and watching the tuning videos, it finally clicked for me,... I further opened up Dad's 039, (previously mildly exh. modded) pulled/trimmed the H limiter cap and re-tuned about 300rpm fat of peak to a nic unloaded burble... HOLY CHIT!!!!! It has about 1/8-1/4 more top-end now, than it did before, near light-switch throttle response AND runs MUCH cooler. Tachs about 13,043 no-load and about 12,865ish w/a 16" .063-3/8 bar buried in piss-elm across the grain and only slightly slower with the grain. I was more proud of the fact that I got similar numbers out of a Farmer friends 029 Super for him, (previously un-molested) running my sprocket-b&c combo. Running his .063-.325 18"er, it was a hair faster (RPM) but slightly slower in the cut. NIGHT and DAY different from before/after,... I wish I had shot video of it before so I could compare it to now,... He got it back today and got to play w/it after accepting my claims of perf. improvement (with a bit of skepticism),.... He about shat himself and couldn't believe that it was his saw when he ran it today,... That was a pretty cool feeling getting the call (he picked it up when I was asleep due to working nights) "Is this my old saw?!?" I think h's really going to enjoy it and that w/o anything really cool, like an 039 P&C on it w/a popup and porting,... I'm darn-sure no Stump bowdown BUT, it was nice to know that my small engine knowledge is building, thanks largely to the guys and info on this site!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Ditto here, to all of you guys! I do have to brag a bit here,... After reading the muffler threads and watching the tuning videos, it finally clicked for me,... I further opened up Dad's 039, (previously mildly exh. modded) pulled/trimmed the H limiter cap and re-tuned about 300rpm fat of peak to a nic unloaded burble... HOLY CHIT!!!!! It has about 1/8-1/4 more top-end now, than it did before, near light-switch throttle response AND runs MUCH cooler. Tachs about 13,043 no-load and about 12,865ish w/a 16" .063-3/8 bar buried in piss-elm across the grain and only slightly slower with the grain. I was more proud of the fact that I got similar numbers out of a Farmer friends 029 Super for him, (previously un-molested) running my sprocket-b&c combo. Running his .063-.325 18"er, it was a hair faster (RPM) but slightly slower in the cut. NIGHT and DAY different from before/after,... I wish I had shot video of it before so I could compare it to now,... He got it back today and got to play w/it after accepting my claims of perf. improvement (with a bit of skepticism),.... He about shat himself and couldn't believe that it was his saw when he ran it today,... That was a pretty cool feeling getting the call (he picked it up when I was asleep due to working nights) "Is this my old saw?!?" I think h's really going to enjoy it and that w/o anything really cool, like an 039 P&C on it w/a popup and porting,... I'm darn-sure no Stump bowdown BUT, it was nice to know that my small engine knowledge is building, thanks largely to the guys and info on this site!!!



Congrats. This is the equivalent of taking your first drink...... And it is contagious.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Congrats. This is the equivalent of taking your first drink...... And it is contagious.



Lord yes Dan! I am looking forward to putting a Dual port cover on my MS660 and re-tuning it, CAREFULLY!!!:yoyo: I can't afford to burn it up now, and I'm not confident enough to tear it down for a P&C R2,... I have no fear of rebuilding a 350 Chebby BUT this saw is making me $$$ It is darn addictive though.


----------



## RVALUE

Another problem, akin to deterimining whether you wish to become a scotch or gin drinker, is which saw to mod next.

For me, 357, O34 super, :monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

If all goes well, I am scheduled to pick up a couple toys tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> If all goes well, I am scheduled to pick up a couple toys tomorrow.



two stroke or adult type?


----------



## RVALUE

Some other peoples kids, burned up my 372 (original). I don't know if it was from a dull chain, or bad gas. 

I was helping them take a tree off their house, and their saw became too small. I grabbed the 372 and fueled it. They ran out of gas, and I used a bit of theirs, that they had been using all day. 

Few minutes later, it was toast.

Could have been a dull chain. They were in the air and maybe pushing pretty hard. Either way, it led to the discovery of AS.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> two stroke or adult type?



One two stroke, on loan.

One noise maker.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Another problem, akin to deterimining whether you wish to become a scotch or gin drinker, is which saw to mod next.
> 
> For me, 357, O34 super, :monkey:



That's an easy one on both counts: All of the above! I have more to go on my 55, but now I'm focused on my 346xp and my MS660!!! I need to buy a tach though, as I had a dealer buddy use his for the 029 and 039 yesterday,... Now I just need to figure out how a degree wheel is used and what the heck "Squish" is,... Is that a measurement of how far the cyl base compresses down on the block?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to work see you all later.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm off to work see you all later.



Have a good'in!


----------



## RVALUE

In my earlier years, I was in a bit better shape. (ha)

I figured I could tune a saw by ear. Put Ropensaddles tach on it and I was off by 2000 rpms. 

I bought the absolute cheapest P & C I could find on ebay, put it on my 372 myself and it has run like a top since Freehand's GTG, which was its 2nd tank of gas.

They had a campfire there, I guess I could have dumped a tank to make it its third tank.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> In my earlier years, I was in a bit better shape. (ha)
> 
> I figured I could tune a saw by ear. Put Ropensaddles tach on it and I was off by 2000 rpms.
> 
> I bought the absolute cheapest P & C I could find on ebay, put it on my 372 myself and it has run like a top since Freehand's GTG, which was its 2nd tank of gas.
> 
> They had a campfire there, I guess I could have dumped a tank to make it its third tank.



I'll get there, but I'm in no hurry. I just taking baby-steps and enjoying the little victories! Now if I can just get out in the next couple weeks to my buddies ranch to start getting after the 12+ cords of Burr Oak that's down and waiting on me!!! I need Hedge's 7900 and one Les's 084's!!!! some of that oak is about 130yrs old and 40"ish thick in the trunks.


----------



## RVALUE

If it's not already down, you could get WSC to help you. Just park your truck where you want the tree to land.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> If it's not already down, you could get WSC to help you. Just park your truck where you want the tree to land.



There's only about 9 trees to finish dropping (w/the aid of a tractor and chains). Most were brought down w/an ice storm about 2 years ago. Now it's just A LOT of sawing and I REALLY need to acquire a trailer,... Too' bad most places don't do loans on trailers,... a 25' GN would be awesome right now,...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll get there, but I'm in no hurry. I just taking baby-steps and enjoying the little victories! Now if I can just get out in the next couple weeks to my buddies ranch to start getting after the 12+ cords of Burr Oak that's down and waiting on me!!! I need Hedge's 7900 and one Les's 084's!!!! some of that oak is about 130yrs old and 40"ish thick in the trunks.



I got sumpthin' bigger and snottier hopefully headed my way... Should have it in my Dolmar lovin' hands Monday... This is worse than when I was a kid waiting on Christmas... 
I ain't in the 6 cube club yet Stephen... But gettin damn close!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I got sumpthin' bigger and snottier hopefully headed my way... Should have it in my Dolmar lovin' hands Monday... This is worse than when I was a kid waiting on Christmas...
> I ain't in the 6 cube club yet Stephen... But gettin damn close!!!



You getting a 2100 too'? I like 'yall a lot, but you guys suck,... Just sayin' Oh well, some day hopefully I'll have a few $$$ to rub together as well,... I am happy for you Matt! Hopefully it rips!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Happy Thanksgiving WSC and every one else. It is going to be a nice day here in Ks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> You getting a 2100 too'? I like 'yall a lot, but you guys suck,... Just sayin' Oh well, some day hopefully I'll have a few $$$ to rub together as well,... I am happy for you Matt! Hopefully it rips!



Nope... Something better... Pulled the trigger on a Dolmar 9010...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> In my earlier years, I was in a bit better shape. (ha)
> 
> I figured I could tune a saw by ear. Put Ropensaddles tach on it and I was off by 2000 rpms.
> 
> I bought the absolute cheapest P & C I could find on ebay, put it on my 372 myself and it has run like a top since Freehand's GTG, which was its 2nd tank of gas.
> 
> They had a campfire there, I guess I could have dumped a tank to make it its third tank.



Easy easy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Something better... Pulled the trigger on a Dolmar 9010...



A nice 2100 would have been a toss up. Just sayin.:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Something better... Pulled the trigger on a Dolmar 9010...



Sounds like a fun toy! I've got some Oak that would put it through it's paces!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Something better... Pulled the trigger on a Dolmar 9010...



So what size Bar are you going with?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WSC and every one else. It is going to be a nice day here in Ks.



Same to ya Kenneth... The coffee is good this morning, the sun is shining, and no wind... It's all good... :msp_smile:


----------



## logging22

All this talk of big saws! Im gonna have to go to the shop and pet the big ones just to make sure they are ok. Matt, we need pics and vids of the 9010. Never had one in my hands. Sounds cool. Bryan needs to have a little GTG to take care of all those oaks! Just saying.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I have had a 3120 on my front porch for a week. My wife says 'get that garbage off the front porch.'
> 
> Don't you wish you knew where I lived and you were a thief?
> 
> 
> What kind of neighborhood is this?




no, I just wish I knew your wife's phone number to make her an offer on getting rid of that garbage...


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> All this talk of big saws! Im gonna have to go to the shop and pet the big ones just to make sure they are ok. Matt, we need pics and vids of the 9010. Never had one in my hands. Sounds cool. Bryan needs to have a little GTG to take care of all those oaks! Just saying.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm all about all of the above...!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody.:msp_thumbsup: 
I'm thankfull fer AS, saws, & my friends in here.


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everybody.:msp_thumbsup:
> I'm thankfull fer AS, saws, & my friends in here.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everybody.:msp_thumbsup:
> I'm thankfull fer AS, saws, & my friends in here.



And me??????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> And me??????



Even you Dan


----------



## RVALUE

Now, actually running a 3120 is AWESOME. How'd we get by before?


Now I have little 2100's to get rid of.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Now, actually running a 3120 is AWESOME. How'd we get by before?
> 
> 
> Now I have little 2100's to get rid of.



Yer already ready to git rid of the SB 2100 before you even run it. I'm not thankfull fer that.:msp_sleep::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yer already ready to git rid of the SB 2100 before you even run it. I'm not thankfull fer that.:msp_sleep::hmm3grin2orange:



Freehand is the only person on the planet that I can think of that has something of mine that wasn't a gift. He can also attest that I have a lot of things that others might judge that I not need. BUT I need them!

'Get rid of' was a bit too harsh. 

There was a uniqueness about the 3120.


----------



## RVALUE

Now by all rights, the 2100 should hang with or take the 3120.

:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

The last guy that worked for me, said I couldn't move to Jasper in a YEAR.

(surely with several semi's)


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Freehand is the only person on the planet that I can think of that has something of mine that wasn't a gift. He can also attest that I have a lot of things that others might judge that I not need. BUT I need them!
> 
> Get rid of was a bit too harsh.
> 
> There was a uniqueness about the 3120.


----------



## RVALUE

Before someone MEH's me, I'd like to know how bad it is.


----------



## RVALUE

If I was to actually move, I could have a moving party, and give everyone that stayed _*the duration*_ a 3120.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Before someone MEH's me, I'd like to know how bad it is.



:hmm3grin2orange:
Meh
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For other uses, see MEH.

"Meh" is an interjection, often used as an expression of indifference or boredom. However, it can also be used to indicate agreement or disagreement. It can also be as a verb, (rendering something, like an activity, to become uninteresting or boring) and an adjective, meaning mediocre or boring.[1]
Contents [hide] 


The word gained popularity as a result of its use on The Simpsons.[2] It was used in a 1994 episode, "Sideshow Bob Roberts", when a librarian reacts to Lisa's surprise that voting records are not classified, and also in "Lisa's Wedding" after Marge weaves "Hi Bart" on a loom to try to pique his interest in weaving, to which he responds "meh." In the 2001 episode "Hungry, Hungry Homer", Lisa spells out the word for emphasis ("M - E - H"), after Homer tries to interest her (Lisa) and Bart into going to the theme park "Blockoland". As early as 1992, however, the word appeared in a posting to a Usenet Internet forum in a discussion referring to the TV series Melrose Place.[3] The word's first mainstream print usage occurred in Canadian newspaper the Edmonton Sun in 2003: "Ryan Opray got voted off Survivor. Meh."[4]
There has been speculation that its origin is Yiddish because of its similarity to the interjection "feh". The word appears in the 1936 classic film Yidl Mitn Fidl as the transliteration of the sound a goat makes. (Subtitles on a video version of the film translate as "A goat stands in the meadow, sadly saying 'meh.' Hey, you goat, you're foolish. To be sad is 'feh.'" ) See YouTube clip.
American lexicographer Benjamin Zimmer wrote in 2006, "Whatever Yiddish origins the interjection might have had, they have been lost in post-Simpsons usage." Lexicographer Grant Barrett wrote about "meh" and "D'oh", "I suspect they're both just transcribed versions of oral speech, which has any number of single-syllable sounds that mean a variety of things."[3]
In December 2009, meh was part of the BBC News Online list of 20 words which 'defined the decade'.
Controversy

In November 2008, the word was added to the Collins English dictionary, a British publication published by HarperCollins.[1][5] Cormac McKeown, senior editor for Collins dictionaries, said:
"This is a new interjection from the US that seems to have inveigled its way into common speech over here".
"It was actually spelled out in The Simpsons when Homer is trying to pry the kids away from the TV with a suggestion for a day trip. They both just reply 'meh' and keep watching TV; he asks again and Lisa says 'We said MEH! M-E-H, meh!' "
The inclusion of a neologism in a dictionary caused some controversy. Sam Leith, writing in the Daily Telegraph, described the appearance of the word, following suggestions received from the public as a "gimmick", before concluding it was a "useful" word.[6]
In Canada
Harper Collins' definition of "meh" included a "real example" of usage:
"As in 'the Canadian election was so meh' "[7]
When complaints arose over this choice in Canada, Harper Collins' lexicographer Cormac McKeown, who chose the election reference, insisted that he meant "no slight to Canada."[7]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> Meh
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> For other uses, see MEH.
> 
> "Meh" is an interjection, often used as an expression of indifference or boredom. However, it can also be used to indicate agreement or disagreement. It can also be as a verb, (rendering something, like an activity, to become uninteresting or boring) and an adjective, meaning mediocre or boring.[1]
> Contents [hide]
> 
> 
> The word gained popularity as a result of its use on The Simpsons.[2] It was used in a 1994 episode, "Sideshow Bob Roberts", when a librarian reacts to Lisa's surprise that voting records are not classified, and also in "Lisa's Wedding" after Marge weaves "Hi Bart" on a loom to try to pique his interest in weaving, to which he responds "meh." In the 2001 episode "Hungry, Hungry Homer", Lisa spells out the word for emphasis ("M - E - H"), after Homer tries to interest her (Lisa) and Bart into going to the theme park "Blockoland". As early as 1992, however, the word appeared in a posting to a Usenet Internet forum in a discussion referring to the TV series Melrose Place.[3] The word's first mainstream print usage occurred in Canadian newspaper the Edmonton Sun in 2003: "Ryan Opray got voted off Survivor. Meh."[4]
> There has been speculation that its origin is Yiddish because of its similarity to the interjection "feh". The word appears in the 1936 classic film Yidl Mitn Fidl as the transliteration of the sound a goat makes. (Subtitles on a video version of the film translate as "A goat stands in the meadow, sadly saying 'meh.' Hey, you goat, you're foolish. To be sad is 'feh.'" ) See YouTube clip.
> American lexicographer Benjamin Zimmer wrote in 2006, "Whatever Yiddish origins the interjection might have had, they have been lost in post-Simpsons usage." Lexicographer Grant Barrett wrote about "meh" and "D'oh", "I suspect they're both just transcribed versions of oral speech, which has any number of single-syllable sounds that mean a variety of things."[3]
> In December 2009, meh was part of the BBC News Online list of 20 words which 'defined the decade'.
> Controversy
> 
> In November 2008, the word was added to the Collins English dictionary, a British publication published by HarperCollins.[1][5] Cormac McKeown, senior editor for Collins dictionaries, said:
> "This is a new interjection from the US that seems to have inveigled its way into common speech over here".
> "It was actually spelled out in The Simpsons when Homer is trying to pry the kids away from the TV with a suggestion for a day trip. They both just reply 'meh' and keep watching TV; he asks again and Lisa says 'We said MEH! M-E-H, meh!' "
> The inclusion of a neologism in a dictionary caused some controversy. Sam Leith, writing in the Daily Telegraph, described the appearance of the word, following suggestions received from the public as a "gimmick", before concluding it was a "useful" word.[6]
> In Canada
> Harper Collins' definition of "meh" included a "real example" of usage:
> "As in 'the Canadian election was so meh' "[7]
> When complaints arose over this choice in Canada, Harper Collins' lexicographer Cormac McKeown, who chose the election reference, insisted that he meant "no slight to Canada."[7]




Huh!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

meh.


----------



## RVALUE

I am in Jasper, it really rained here, a bit of wind and water evidence,


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> The last guy that worked for me, said I couldn't move to Jasper in a YEAR.
> 
> (surely with several semi's)



They'd never make the turn Dan... Better use box trucks...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> They'd never make the turn Dan... Better use box trucks...:hmm3grin2orange:



We come from the South. Easy as pie.

One of my box trucks is 9 foot tall inside, and 13 7 inch tall. (oversize tires) I am about to go back to low pro, 

It is enormous, compared to a cement truck.


----------



## RVALUE

Headed for the newspaper in the morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Headed for the newspaper in the morning.



My driver should be there around 9:30 or 10:00... Have yer phone on ya cause I'll call ya if he's running late...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> They'd never make the turn Dan... Better use box trucks...:hmm3grin2orange:



Actually, it would be easier to lay a set of tracks, and use a freight train.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm stuffed as a dogtick:eek2: The wife wanted me to go shopping with her tonight, but darn the luck we couldn't find anybody to watch the kids:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm stuffed as a dogtick:eek2: The wife wanted me to go shopping with her tonight, but darn the luck we couldn't find anybody to watch the kids:hmm3grin2orange:



Surely somebody close to you up there would come & watch the young 'uns so you could join your wife on the midnight rampage!! Wouldn't want you to miss out on that! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> Surely somebody close to you up there would come & watch the young 'uns so you could join your wife on the midnight rampage!! Wouldn't want you to miss out on that! :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't play nice with stupid people in a shopping craze. I'd prolly end up on the news or in jail.:bang: She'll be fine without me.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't play nice with stupid people in a shopping craze. I'd prolly end up on the news or in jail.:bang: She'll be fine without me.



Poverty is a cure for that.


----------



## RVALUE

That being shopping, or frantically looking for a deal.



Get this, my wife (and I ) want to go to SDC and see the lights. We have some 'buying' and picking up to do first.

Then she says "outlet malls," WHAT AN IDIOT! She doesn't even like going to wal-mart on the weekend, it's so crowded.

Nope, no outlet.

And we don't need anything.


----------



## RVALUE

OK,, give me a demerit.

I came over to pick up a saw. And I didn't bring a blade......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We had a good day yesterday lots of food.

Today I think we'll do a little cutting and some brush pile burning. There is nothing better than setting around the fire, thinking "man I got it good" even if your broke and got problems. A day in the woods is a better day off than a trip shopping the mall or even Disneyland.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> We had a good day yesterday lots of food.
> 
> Today I think we'll do a little cutting and some brush pile burning. There is nothing better than setting around the fire, thinking "man I got it good" even if your broke and got problems. A day in the woods is a better day off than a trip shopping the mall or even Disneyland.



Even a 'strip' mall?

I want to have been to one of those.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> OK,, give me a demerit.
> 
> I came over to pick up a saw. And I didn't bring a blade......



Two demerits for calling a bar a "blade".


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Even a 'strip' mall?
> 
> I want to have been to one of those.



Better make that 10:30 Dan... Truck drivers are inherently flaky... One called in sick, so we had to call in "BIG BOB"... Our driver/nose guard...


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Mini KS GTG*



Hedgerow said:


> I'm all about all of the above...!!



I'd Have to make arrangements to haul the Oak to my place as the rancher who's ground it's all on, is a bit protective about who is allowed on the grounds. Plus there's no bathroom handy. At my place that's not a concern plus the spare bedroom, hay loft and ample room for tents. Beer is close by, a bon fire could be arranged and there might even be room for shooting if any were interested,... Just sayin'


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Name the date. see if it will work.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Name the date. see if it will work.



28-29 Jan? Should give me enough time to haul some trunks back....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sounds like a plan I will have to see where I am working.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> 28-29 Jan? Should give me enough time to haul some trunks back....



I think you had some Elm trees that needed to go By-By didn't you? That Oak is sellin' wood... You'll have to remind everyone those need to be cut to 16" rounds... Not 1" cookies... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I think you had some Elm trees that needed to go By-By didn't you? That Oak is sellin' wood... You'll have to remind everyone those need to be cut to 16" rounds... Not 1" cookies... :msp_biggrin:



I have been burning some of those cookies, 

Burn a few minutes, dump the ash, burn a few more minutes, dump some more ash.

Sycamore.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have been burning some of those cookies,
> 
> Burn a few minutes, dump the ash, burn a few more minutes, dump some more ash.
> 
> Sycamore.



Throw some of those yellow ones on there... You'll still dump some ash, but it'll be a lot longer intervals... :msp_wink:

Saw is en route'..


----------



## sawnami

For you Stihl guys--- there's a 066 with two bars that just came up on CL in Ozark. $200;-) 
No time to check it out:-(



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> For you Stihl guys--- there's a 066 with two bars that just came up on CL in Ozark. $200;-)
> No time to check it out:-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



3-4 hour round trip for me,I regretfully pass. There's some members down in the Arkansas river valley that would surely be closer.A good deal at any rate.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> For you Stihl guys--- there's a 066 with two bars that just came up on CL in Ozark. $200;-)
> No time to check it out:-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm going the wrong direction out of town to do anything about it...:msp_angry:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Freehand said:


> Two demerits for calling a bar a "blade".



I was thinking more along the lines of 10 demerits for that. This aint the "Newbie" thread, after all....:msp_w00t:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> For you Stihl guys--- there's a 066 with two bars that just came up on CL in Ozark. $200;-)
> No time to check it out:-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats a pretty good price, even if it needed a new top end. I don't want it, but I'm sure there is somebody in this thread that NEEDS it!!otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow

Change of plans... Turning around...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> For you Stihl guys--- there's a 066 with two bars that just came up on CL in Ozark. $200;-)
> No time to check it out:-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO phone number on the ad and I don't get off work till tomorrow morning:bang: 



Hedgerow said:


> Change of plans... Turning around...:msp_wink:


 Hey good buddy old pal maybe we can make a deal:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Change of plans... Turning around...:msp_wink:



Well I guess there is a need.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> NO phone number on the ad and I don't get off work till tomorrow morning:bang:
> 
> Hey good buddy old pal maybe we can make a deal:msp_biggrin:



....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Change of plans... Turning around...:msp_wink:



Welll we're waiting:msp_scared:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Welll we're waiting:msp_scared:opcorn:



I bought a Stihl... I feel dirty now...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> I bought a Stihl... I feel dirty now...



won't even start on how ya smell...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I bought a Stihl... I feel dirty now...



Big deal I got a email saying this has been sold beat that:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I bought a Stihl... I feel dirty now...


 I guess you won't be needing that 9010 now so send it my way


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I bought a Stihl... I feel dirty now...



Yew rascal.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I guess you won't be needing that 9010 now so send it my way



The Dolmar will stay... The 066 will probably go... It does run great by the way... Ugly though... Needs some love...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> The Dolmar will stay... The 066 will probably go... It does run great by the way... Ugly though... Needs some love...


 Maybe stumpy can give it a hug that always seems to chear Les up alittle.


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow you sure lucked out. If you really feel that bad just send it to me and I'll make sure the stihl doesn't hurt you anymore.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

*picture*

I can't open the picture , i was dreaming . I though he said 200 $ for a 660 and two blades


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Hedgerow you sure lucked out. If you really feel that bad just send it to me and I'll make sure the stihl doesn't hurt you anymore.:hmm3grin2orange:



Got it home and started taking it apart... It's a typical old Stihl... Ugly and imperfect... I'm guessing it was dropped out of a truck at one point in it's life... It'll never be a nice saw... But it did run good, and have 135 lbs of compression... The air filter on these things don't seem so great... Just saying... But after testing it in the old elm log, it has found a new home at my brother in law's... I tuned it to the rich side, and it should give him years of solid, yet ugly as hell service... It already had 2 ports in the muffler... Go figure... He, in turn, paid for the saw, and gave me an 039 as fodder for Stumpy's clam shell build off... 

Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I'm gone for 12 hours, and this is what you resort to?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

So Dan, is that 2100 in yer hands yet??


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I bought a Stihl... I feel dirty now...



Sounds like I need to cure you of your recent STIHL affliction,... Then Send it and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to Stump for a visit and a reach-around,... Have a stocker and a hot-rod at that rate!!!!! My barn could use some more ORANGE&WHTE!!!!! I did score about a cord and a half of white OAK today!!!!! That recently adjusted 039 flat violated that tree!!!:msp_w00t:



Still needs a 7900 though,... and stuff.:msp_wub:
MAH.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> So Dan, is that 2100 in yer hands yet??



Don't cry, been in the truck most of the day.

I just got home, and no blade......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I'm gone for 12 hours, and this is what you resort to?



That'll teach you to leave for 12 hours...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

That would be home to Jasper. Been in Misery.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds like I need to cure you of your recent STIHL affliction,... Then Send it and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to Stump for a visit and a reach-around,... Have a stocker and a hot-rod at that rate!!!!! My barn could use some more ORANGE&WHTE!!!!! I did score about a cord and a half of white OAK today!!!!! That recently adjusted 039 flat violated that tree!!!:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs a 7900 though,... and stuff.:msp_wub:
> MAH.



I just bought most of a pickup load of white oak . Cost me $ 1100. :monkey:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> That would be home to Jasper. Been in Misery.


 Misery is she that blond you been talking about:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I just bought most of a pickup load of white oak . Cost me $ 1100. :monkey:



for that price I hope it was white oak barrels full to the brim


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> for that price I hope it was white oak barrels full to the brim



Now I was feeling a wee bit bad for you. About how these ya hows treated you, and you controlling the switch to their electric, and all.

But you all are going to have to ease up a bit on making fun of me over what I pay for highly valuable stuff. 



I did get that load with very little time and effort in scrounging.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Don't cry, been in the truck most of the day.
> 
> I just got home, and no blade......



Dangit!!! At least it's there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dangit!!! At least it's there.



I sure got a lot of comments the last 2 days while that saw sat in my office... :msp_sleep:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It does have a nice look to it.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I sure got a lot of comments the last 2 days while that saw sat in my office... :msp_sleep:



Fortuneately I can't remember what your driver and yard dog said.


----------



## RVALUE

Now what my wife said is still ringing in my "hurter"


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Now what my wife said is still ringing in my "hurter"



Mornin Dan... It's 50 and drizzling out... Perfect day to run about 5 more tanks through the Deere this morning... I think the stump broke saw will get the tap this morning too... I feel like making noise...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> It does have a nice look to it.





Hedgerow said:


> That'll teach you to leave for 12 hours...:msp_rolleyes:



repped a couple ya'hoos....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin Dan... It's 50 and drizzling out... Perfect day to run about 5 more tanks through the Deere this morning... I think the stump broke saw will get the tap this morning too... I feel like making noise...



I was wanting to go back and get the last of that White Oak this morning, BUT it has been raining here since last night (still is) and we need every drop of it. Right now, I think you could sink a co-op truck w/oversized flotation tires in the field that the wood is in,... Man I hate leaving wood behind for another day. I don't like kicking the can down the road.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I was wanting to go back and get the last of that White Oak this morning, BUT it has been raining here since last night (still is) and we need every drop of it. Right now, I think you could sink a co-op truck w/oversized flotation tires in the field that the wood is in,... Man I hate leaving wood behind for another day. I don't like kicking the can down the road.



Yup... I'll have to haul it out with the loader and dump it on the trailer today... Only problem with that is I got a big rip in the seat of the tractor, and the rain water soaks into the foam. So every time I sit down, I get a wet ass...:msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE

Raining in Jasper too. Bit of a set back on my plans. Oh well,


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... I'll have to haul it out with the loader and dump it on the trailer today... Only problem with that is I got a big rip in the seat of the tractor, and the rain water soaks into the foam. So every time I sit down, I get a wet ass...:msp_angry:



Reminds me of running dirtbikes/4-wheelers in the mud,.. I love just about every aspect of it, except for the soggy boxers part,...:bang: That I could do without.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Just got back in from cutting and hauling in about a cord. Trying to get the dolmar broke in still needs alittle work but getting there:msp_mellow:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I just recommended a husky to someone i feel so dirty i think im going to vomit


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just recommended a husky to someone i feel so dirty i think im going to vomit



At least you didn't actually pay for it...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Put a video blurb up on you tube under stumpbroke Wood Boss...
This ain't your mama's wood boss... A Stihl that likes rpm's ... 
Go figure...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump and run...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Been gone all week. What'd I miss???


----------



## RVALUE

Whew.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Whew.



gettin' old's rough huh?


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Trailer.....*

Well it's not a GN, BUT an Uncle-in-law (UIL) may be acquiring a new GN trailer soon and making me a hell of a deal on an adjustable hitch (2&5/16" currently) 18 or 20' equipment hauler that can also be setup w/a pintle hitch.... Darn near new condition, good tires and brakes and 8" channel on the frame/tongue. It's not want I want, but it'll do 95% of what I need for a good deal under new... I'm glad that I've been helping him w/wheat for the last few years!


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> I do wish that Dad and I could have stayed around long enough to be in that Photo w/our saws as well. Not that most would've noticed, but still would have been nice.



You weren't there?










:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sunfish said:


> Been gone all week. What'd I miss???



A pistol whipping, general chit chat, some treasures found on here & craigs list, & there were some demerits assessed for somebody not being around for 12 hours. Being gone all week is a much worse offense, & will probably result in penalty strokes, which will more than likely involve crushed glass & or muriatic acid. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> A pistol whipping, general chit chat, some treasures found on here & craigs list, & there were some demerits assessed for somebody not being around for 12 hours. Being gone all week is a much worse offense, & will probably result in penalty strokes, which will more than likely involve crushed glass & or muriatic acid. :msp_unsure:



Don't forget that there was some secrets let out. Big saws blown up, again. 
5.5 -6 cube saws traded fer &or purchased.


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> You weren't there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



If I would have been, I would have to have bought ONE more of your delicious cigars off you (I do appreciate the 1st on the house). I would have then been identified by the goofy Groucho Marx-esque grin/stogie sticking out!!!!!!:smile2:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Been gone all week. What'd I miss???



You missed a ton bro'... Go back and read the last 15 pages...


----------



## Mo. Jim

*twin cyl*



ARsawMechanic said:


> A pistol whipping, general chit chat, some treasures found on here & craigs list, & there were some demerits assessed for somebody not being around for 12 hours. Being gone all week is a much worse offense, & will probably result in penalty strokes, which will more than likely involve crushed glass & or muriatic acid. :msp_unsure:



AR. Have another 610 twin located cheap,I don't know if it runs or not and don't care. This is one of the saws I was going to buy when I went Ia. for Thanksgiving,but coudn't get in touch with the guy. GF called awhile ago and said $100 and I told her to GO GET IT tomorrow.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> AR. Have another 610 twin located cheap,I don't know if it runs or not and don't care. This is one of the saws I was going to buy when I went Ia. for Thanksgiving,but coudn't get in touch with the guy. GF called awhile ago and said $100 and I told her to GO GET IT tomorrow.



I'd love to try my hand at porting one of them. It would be tricky to git everything the same. Just sayin:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You missed a ton bro'... Go back and read the last 15 pages...



 The last 15 pages I have been keeping up on the reading just been busy not posting much. 2100 moving around some, 066 sold, 3120 running, different one not running, a big Dolmar, a twin cylinder or two. Now I think I'm cought up. Man you guys, I need to start hunting some saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> AR. Have another 610 twin located cheap,I don't know if it runs or not and don't care. This is one of the saws I was going to buy when I went Ia. for Thanksgiving,but coudn't get in touch with the guy. GF called awhile ago and said $100 and I told her to GO GET IT tomorrow.



Nice.

If you need help with picture posting PM me or any one of the guys in this thread and Email them to one of us and we'll put them up for you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Chainsaw update:
044, waiting on piston and rings should be here Monday.
038 Super #2, scattered all over the bench waiting on parts or a cheap parts saw
038 Mag #2, at a friends in KY. 
048, Heavy old saw. I got three parts saws now should be a runner one of these days.
064/066 hybrid, project got stalled due to trading offers.
clamshell build, I haven't done anything yet.
A couple over at Stumps.
076 is close to rinning just need to fix striped starter recoil bolts. I'm thinking of trying the time certs on that.
TS760 to a 076 build is last on my list to fix.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Chainsaw update:
> 044, waiting on piston and rings should be here Monday.
> 038 Super #2, scattered all over the bench waiting on parts or a cheap parts saw
> 038 Mag #2, at a friends in KY.
> 048, Heavy old saw. I got three parts saws now should be a runner one of these days.
> 064/066 hybrid, project got stalled due to trading offers.
> clamshell build, I haven't done anything yet.
> A couple over at Stumps.
> 076 is close to rinning just need to fix striped starter recoil bolts. I'm thinking of trying the time certs on that.
> TS760 to a 076 build is last on my list to fix.



Sounds like you been busy!! are you trading the 064 hybrid off or trading for more parts


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Sounds like you been busy!! are you trading the 064 hybrid off or trading for more parts



Still wainting on word but trading it for a couple parts saws I need for some of my other saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> A pistol whipping, general chit chat, some treasures found on here & craigs list, & there were some demerits assessed for somebody not being around for 12 hours. Being gone all week is a much worse offense, & will probably result in penalty strokes, which will more than likely involve crushed glass & or muriatic acid. :msp_unsure:



A pistol whipping, glad I missed that. :msp_scared: What you been up to?


----------



## RVALUE

Santa's already come here.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Santa's already come here.


 I am thinking you have something to tell us. 


SO SPIT IT OUT ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

You all know all the details..... you know 2100's , 3120's , AR's , Just the general BS.

I can't even go to ebay now, don't need anything. (except a pole saw)


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I am thinking you have something to tell us.
> 
> 
> SO SPIT IT OUT ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_biggrin:



Or were you thinking I saw Santa, and she rolled like a balloon full of jelly?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> You all know all the details..... you know 2100's , 3120's , AR's , Just the general BS.
> 
> I can't even go to ebay now, don't need anything. (except a pole saw)



AR's I guess I missed that one, and the pole saw is on my list also but ebay prices are crazy right now maybe I am just a tight wad


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> AR's I guess I missed that one, and the pole saw is on my list also but ebay prices are crazy right now maybe I am just a tight wad



Also need and want are to different things.


----------



## RVALUE

View attachment 208756


----------



## RVALUE

I must be close to these pics, but missing something.


----------



## RVALUE

The previous title should be "Humble Beginnings"


----------



## little possum

Almost got the pictures down pat. Before you post, click preview post, and right click copy the shortcut for the picture. Then edit the attachment outta the post and click the Image button (tree in a frame) and paste the shortcut.


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> AR's I guess I missed that one, and the pole saw is on my list also but ebay prices are crazy right now maybe I am just a tight wad



True dat,the smart money waits till after the holidaze to hit fleabay hard.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> The last 15 pages I have been keeping up on the reading just been busy not posting much. 2100 moving around some, 066 sold, 3120 running, different one not running, a big Dolmar, a twin cylinder or two. Now I think I'm cought up. Man you guys, I need to start hunting some saws.



Who got a big Dolmar and what did they get?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Who got a big Dolmar and what did they get?



Hedgrow a 9000 or 9010? something like that, I can't remember.

And repped.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> True dat,the smart money waits till after the holidaze to hit fleabay hard.



There you go bashing me again..... and me carrying around 3 presents (gifts) for you in my truck. :redface:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Who got a big Dolmar and what did they get?



I think I did... Waiting on the USPS...:msp_unsure:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I think I did... Waiting on the USPS...:msp_unsure:



You should have had it shipped on Matt Express! Flawless.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*parts*



Work Saw Collector said:


> Still wainting on word but trading it for a couple parts saws I need for some of my other saws.



Stephen what 038 parts are you needing? No tanks or air filters,but have some other parts.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I think I did... Waiting on the USPS...:msp_unsure:



I told my wife we were looking for the newspaper, I said they were going to interview me, I pulled past the street, and there was the driver, did you say big Bob? 

He was carrying the saw. I tapped the horn and he turned and brought the saw . Wasn't in the parking lot 1 minute, and back on my way.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I told my wife we were looking for the newspaper, I said they were going to interview me, I pulled past the street, and there was the driver, did you say big Bob?
> 
> He was carrying the saw. I tapped the horn and he turned and brought the saw . Wasn't in the parking lot 1 minute, and back on my way.



Hedgrows delivery. I like it. 
Bob usually stick around a bit at the shop to look at my projects.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I told my wife we were looking for the newspaper, I said they were going to interview me, I pulled past the street, and there was the driver, did you say big Bob?
> 
> He was carrying the saw. I tapped the horn and he turned and brought the saw . Wasn't in the parking lot 1 minute, and back on my way.



That's good timing... Bob's usually late for everything...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> That's good timing... Bob's usually late for everything...:msp_biggrin:



My wife caused us to be an hour late.  



NO Not for that either.


That would have been 'an our _delay_'.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> My wife caused us to be an hour late.
> 
> 
> 
> NO Not for that either.
> 
> 
> That would have been 'an our _delay_'.



didn't know you knew french


----------



## RVALUE

Hank Chinaski said:


> didn't know you knew french



Ah, and but that I tell you, you shant.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Ah, and but that I tell you, you shant.



When addressing Brit, it's not "shan't", it's shart... As in, " you shart yer britches and walked right past me dammit!!! 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> When addressing Brit, it's not "shan't", it's shart... As in, " you shart yer britches and walked right past me dammit!!!
> :msp_biggrin:



look who's likin' this... mr.pukeybushes...

and yeah, I like my beans, and I share them with other folks...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

otstir:


----------



## komatsuvarna

mr pukeybushes :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 

I just blowed out a little miller lite myself lol


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> look who's likin' this... mr.pukeybushes...
> 
> and yeah, I like my beans, and I share them with other folks...



Now that's funny right there... Don't care who ya are...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

komatsuvarna said:


> mr pukeybushes :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I just blowed out a little miller lite myself lol



Hey Durand, after you clean yer mess up clean out yer inbox too. It's full.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey Durand, after you clean yer mess up clean out yer inbox too. It's full.



DANG!! Sorry man, I hate when that happens.....

Done


----------



## Stumpys Customs

komatsuvarna said:


> DANG!! Sorry man, I hate when that happens.....



No big thing buddy, I've still got my pm reply in another tab so I didn't have to re-type it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> No big thing buddy, I've still got my pm reply in another tab so I didn't have to re-type it.



Stump's got improved Internet access now.. We all in trouble...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Stump's got improved Internet access now.. We all in trouble...:msp_wink:



Access yes, ability to use it, Workin on it.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> A pistol whipping, glad I missed that. :msp_scared: What you been up to?



I been up to pretty much nothin! Meant to clean out the garage, since I took off all week. That didn't happen. Couldn't make myself start on it. Couldn't even muster the energy to work on a saw. Cut some brush today, most I have done the whole week. 
Back to the grind tomorrow. I'll probably be wishing I had cleaned that garage. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Stump's got improved Internet access now.. We all in trouble...:msp_wink:



Didn't George Jones sing a song along those lines once? :msp_w00t: Something about a High-tech,......


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> I been up to pretty much nothin! Meant to clean out the garage, since I took off all week. That didn't happen. Couldn't make myself start on it. Couldn't even muster the energy to work on a saw. Cut some brush today, most I have done the whole week.
> Back to the grind tomorrow. I'll probably be wishing I had cleaned that garage. :hmm3grin2orange:


 garage cleaning is one of the hardest things to get started on and the only way to really clean one is to throw away about half of the stuff you would really like to keep


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Stump's got improved Internet access now.. We all in trouble...:msp_wink:



:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Rvalue How come we don't have a pic of new AR ?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

How goes it James? You made any headway on yer shop???:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> How goes it James? You made any headway on yer shop???:msp_rolleyes:



Not enough to talk about


----------



## RVALUE

Looks like everyone is behaving. Electric is on, the outdoors is cool, logs are moving to the mill, I guess I am the only one not performing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen what 038 parts are you needing? No tanks or air filters,but have some other parts.



I'll PM ya.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a pic of ole' ugly... Set a record for shortest stay in my saw tree...
About 3 hours...


----------



## Hedgerow

And here's a vid of an extremely angry 028 in a Hedge tree...

[video=youtube;pZ-Q56ISAk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ-Q56ISAk0[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

My Christmas present just came in... I'll put a bar on it tonight and give it a quick tune.










:beauty3:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

now that the holiday traveling is over i finally got a chance to play with my new saws. for those of ya not payin attention i scored a Barker GT7 and a Poulan Farm Pro 375. they both run. the poulan runs well, the barker still needs some tweaking. man, that was hard buying two saws and not being able to play with them for 5 days. anyone know what bar the 375 would be comfortable with? oh yeah, matt, i retuned the jd70v and it runs good for now.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> now that the holiday traveling is over i finally got a chance to play with my new saws. for those of ya not payin attention i scored a Barker GT7 and a Poulan Farm Pro 375. they both run. the poulan runs well, the barker still needs some tweaking. man, that was hard buying two saws and not being able to play with them for 5 days. anyone know what bar the 375 would be comfortable with? oh yeah, matt, i retuned the jd70v and it runs good for now.



Cool... What was your final H&L settings? And what mix ratio are you gonna use on it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Cool... What was your final H&L settings? And what mix ratio are you gonna use on it?



i'll hafta check the screws but am using a 46:1 mix. been using it for years. its the stuff you can get at lowes.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> garage cleaning is one of the hardest things to get started on and the only way to really clean one is to throw away about half of the stuff you would really like to keep



You got that right! That might be the main reason I never got started on it!:msp_wink:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Hedgerow said:


> My Christmas present just came in... I'll put a bar on it tonight and give it a quick tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beauty3:



Nice! That thing looks brand new by them pics!!


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Nice! That thing looks brand new by them pics!!



The fella said it only had about a tank and a half through it... I believe him...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is a nice looking saw. who did the port work.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> My Christmas present just came in... I'll put a bar on it tonight and give it a quick tune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :beauty3:



Woohooo! 539 pages and finally something to look at in this thread! BAAHAHA!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a nice looking saw. who did the port work.



A California logger fellow... Danger Cat?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> My Christmas present just came in... I'll put a bar on it tonight and give it a quick tune.



Hey buddy, that's a great lookin saw. Congrats!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hey buddy, that's a great lookin saw. Congrats!



Everything on it is heavy... Seems to be a well built saw. Kinda simple too... Should be a good work horse... I'll try to keep from making it ugly before the next GTG, and it aught to be well broke in by then.

:hell_boy:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



That makes me hungry.opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

A great guy copies my post and someone likes the copy. What gives.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> That makes me hungry.opcorn:



Everything makes me hungry... Well almost..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> A great guy copies my post and someone likes the copy. What gives.



There you go Dan... :msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Good lookin saw Matt. Never ran one, but I hear they're good runners......bout have to be.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

My yard is covered with somekind of white stuff


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> My yard is covered with somekind of white stuff



Hopefully its just frost.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> My yard is covered with somekind of white stuff



Fallin out of the sky here just now. Weird stuff!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's not volcanic ash is it?:wink2: Its to early for you know snow.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I wish it would snow all year long I LOVE the cold weather:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Fallin out of the sky here just now. Weird stuff!



Manna!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

the cold and snow aren't bad till you get 4 or 5 foot drifts and it's blowing. Then it sucks.:too_sad: It takes the joy outof taking care of the livestock.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Manna!




Now don't go compareing those Missouri guys To Moses.:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now don't go compareing those Missouri guys To Moses. :msp_wink:



:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I was out in kansas this weekend visiting family. The wind never dies down out there does it:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I was out in kansas this weekend visiting family. The wind never dies down out there does it:msp_scared:



Blew hard all wkend. Where were you at?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Neodesha around independance off hwy 400


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I was just north of there about 3 wks ago pretty country.saw several deer.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was just north of there about 3 wks ago pretty country.saw several deer.



I always liked the area between Baxter Springs and Chetopah... I could kill a lot of Pecan trees around there...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I always liked the area between Baxter Springs and Chetopah... I could kill a lot of Pecan trees around there...



I went through Baxter Springs on the way to WSC's last spring it was nice area.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> My yard is covered with somekind of white stuff



What??? Snow??? There's only one thing to do... Put on the shorts and flip flops and go run around the yard... Your wife will think you've lost your mind... And that's the whole idea...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Fired up the 9010 tonight... The oiler on this thing is made for big bars, and that makes me happy... Having a little trouble tuning it... And I don't have a tach... That makes me not so happy...:msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE

That's nothing. Mine works so well, it oils when it's not running.


----------



## RVALUE

I think I'll go to Misery tomorrow to buy something. What do they sell?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*sell*



RVALUE said:


> I think I'll go to Misery tomorrow to buy something. What do they sell?



More Misery to you trash talking Arkys.:smile2: Morning Dan,sun is shining here and looks like a good day to go cut wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I think I'll go to Misery tomorrow to buy something. What do they sell?



Large deer... And for $200 you can get one...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Fired up the 9010 tonight... The oiler on this thing is made for big bars, and that makes me happy... Having a little trouble tuning it... And I don't have a tach... That makes me not so happy...:msp_angry:





RVALUE said:


> That's nothing. Mine works so well, it oils when it's not running.



I want to be part of the 6 cube club:frown:


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> I think I'll go to Misery tomorrow to buy something. What do they sell?



Dan, come on up man! I'll sell ya something you don't need for a whole lot of money. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Neodesha around independance off hwy 400



That's about 30-45 minutes East of me,... And NO, the wind never stops around here,... That would be unholy! :biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*wood*

I just got back from the timber with big load of red elm and honey locust. Now I have to go to town and get gas for the splitter that I forgot to get sat. Sometimers is h##l


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Dan, come on up man! I'll sell ya something you don't need for a whole lot of money. :hmm3grin2orange:



Holy Chit!!! I didn't know you were a Democrat!!!


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Holy Chit!!! I didn't know you were a Democrat!!!



Sounds like it, don't it? 

But hell no! No Democrat here, just a bidness man...:boss:


----------



## Hedgerow

The 036 is done and off the bench......
Next up? The 039...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Sounds like it, don't it?
> 
> But hell no! No Democrat here, just a bidness man...:boss:



I understand!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Ready for White tails*

Well I got the .243 and my 8x57mm Mauser (both actually Mauser actions) dialed in this afternoon. I was busting clays w/the 8mm @ 110 yards prone and have the holdover figured for 185,... After that I need to practice. The .243 is printing 3/4"-1" groups consistently w/85-100gr Bullets w/some different re-loads we cooked up. I did cut a clover leaf that was a bit under .75" with some 60gr HPBT's that ought to spell bad things to prairie dogs and coyotes this spring!!!!! Shooting a semi rotted Oak log w/it, that 60gr Sierra Pro-Hunter is NASTY!!!! I see some jellified dogs in the future! May have to shoot some video if anyone wants to see the carnage.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

love the 85gr hpbt serrias in a 243 never been a 8x57 fan but alot of people are


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

plumbcrazyjr said:


> love the 85gr hpbt serrias in a 243 never been a 8x57 fan but alot of people are



Mmmm... 100gr hpbt in 25.06. I've taken crow at 420 yds and missed coyotes standing broadside at 50.:banghead:


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> love the 85gr hpbt serrias in a 243 never been a 8x57 fan but alot of people are



My Ruger LOVES them too. I haven't used one on a deer yet, so I'm a bit unsure as to how they'll hold up, but I'm anxious to see. May use them on a cull hunt this January to see before I use one on a nice buck and potentially lose it,...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I got the .243 and my 8x57mm Mauser (both actually Mauser actions) dialed in this afternoon. I was busting clays w/the 8mm @ 110 yards prone and have the holdover figured for 185,... After that I need to practice. The .243 is printing 3/4"-1" groups consistently w/85-100gr Bullets w/some different re-loads we cooked up. I did cut a clover leaf that was a bit under .75" with some 60gr HPBT's that ought to spell bad things to prairie dogs and coyotes this spring!!!!! Shooting a semi rotted Oak log w/it, that 60gr Sierra Pro-Hunter is NASTY!!!! I see some jellified dogs in the future! May have to shoot some video if anyone wants to see the carnage.


 Post that vid I will watch it I use a 220 swift 223 and 17 hmr on the dogs I had the most fun shooting the pups with the 17 when they was all lined up on top of the hole, you could shoot one and the others would just sit there looking at him like what are you doing down there stupid.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> The 036 is done and off the bench......
> Next up? The 039...



What all did it get just piston and rings


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hedgerow said:


> The 036 is done and off the bench......
> Next up? The 039...



BRING IT ON!!!!! not sure but i think my 029 super magnum pro(im going to add more stickers as soon as i can get them) will dominate maybe:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> I want to be part of the 6 cube club:frown:



Here you go.:msp_thumbup: http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=1525


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> BRING IT ON!!!!! not sure but i think my 029 super magnum pro(im going to add more stickers as soon as i can get them) will dominate maybe:smile2:


 super magnum pro is that one of the flexfuel saws


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Yes it is it will run on gas or pepe lopez:msp_tongue: the best cheapest tequila out there


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mmmm... 100gr hpbt in 25.06. I've taken crow at 420 yds and missed coyotes standing broadside at 50.:banghead:



Never heard of "yote" fever before...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> What all did it get just piston and rings



Uh... Sure... Just yer run of the mill rebuild...

And stuff...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> BRING IT ON!!!!! not sure but i think my 029 "super woodboss magnum farmboss pro AV Electronic Quick stop and stuff"(im going to add more stickers as soon as i can get them) will dominate maybe:smile2:



You forgot a couple of names I fixed it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here you go.:msp_thumbup: http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=1525


your pm box is full



Hedgerow said:


> Uh... Sure... Just yer run of the mill rebuild...
> 
> And stuff...


 double dog top secret I see


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Post that vid I will watch it I use a 220 swift 223 and 17 hmr on the dogs I had the most fun shooting the pups with the 17 when they was all lined up on top of the hole, you could shoot one and the others would just sit there looking at him like what are you doing down there stupid.



I don't own a .223 anymore (had 2 different AR's and a Mini-14 but sold all three, should've kept one of 'em)but had a .17HMR awhile back. That rifle was like a laser gun (in low wind) and was a lot of fun on the dogs. The .22/.22mag seem to hit harder and physically roll them more, while the .17 just blows through them. It was fun, but I'll stick to .22. I would like to have another .223 or a .22-250, but it's hard to justify when my .243 is a accurate as it is, (and the $$$ can go to saws/trailer/wood equipment). That said, I do intend to get .45-70 and would LOVE to take it out after the dogs. Shoot the mound and see what happens. That and my Wife's Uncle's .300 Weatherby...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

My AR is too heavy. Think I'll go back to the mini 14. When I was you guy's age and abilities, I shot skeet FLYING with a mini. Two skeets, in two consecutive shots, quite frequently. Never hit the third, (nerves)

I did best with a challenge and about a dozen (15?) cans of nerve suppressor. My best shot ever was a flying ballon, (kids type) at 1500 yards. Confirmed. 3 rd shot.

Now I can't hit anything, It is amazing how much of your back you use to adjust your sights. I REALLY can't hit sporting clays. I can luck into a duck once in a while. 

My marine son will be home in a bit, and maybe we can shoot a little. Someday we'll shoot his shells.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You forgot a couple of names I fixed it. :hmm3grin2orange:



It's about time to start the trash talkin Stephen... Bout a week, and the clam race thread will be the busiest on AS... I'll make sure it happens!!! This 036 is just practice... I'm goin crazy on the 039!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> your pm box is full
> 
> double dog top secret I see



fixed.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> My AR is too heavy. Think I'll go back to the mini 14. When I was you guy's age and abilities, I shot skeet FLYING with a mini. Two skeets, in two consecutive shots, quite frequently. Never hit the third, (nerves)
> 
> I did best with a challenge and about a dozen (15?) cans of nerve suppressor. My best shot ever was a flying ballon, (kids type) at 1500 yards. Confirmed. 3 rd shot.
> 
> Now I can't hit anything, It is amazing how much of your back you use to adjust your sights. I REALLY can't hit sporting clays. I can luck into a duck once in a while.
> 
> My marine son will be home in a bit, and maybe we can shoot a little. Someday we'll shoot his shells.


 How big was the ballon must of been a hot air ballon hope there was nobody riding in it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> My marine son will be home in a bit, and maybe we can shoot a little. Someday we'll shoot his shells.



I hope you all have a good time while he is in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's about time to start the trash talkin Stephen... Bout a week, and the clam race thread will be the busiest on AS... I'll make sure it happens!!! This 036 is just practice... I'm goin crazy on the 039!!!



I'm going to be building a 044 next got the piston yesterday, just waiting on a couple more parts then the 029 I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I don't own a .223 anymore (had 2 different AR's and a Mini-14 but sold all three, should've kept one of 'em)but had a .17HMR awhile back. That rifle was like a laser gun (in low wind) and was a lot of fun on the dogs. The .22/.22mag seem to hit harder and physically roll them more, while the .17 just blows through them. It was fun, but I'll stick to .22. I would like to have another .223 or a .22-250, but it's hard to justify when my .243 is a accurate as it is, (and the $$$ can go to saws/trailer/wood equipment). That said, I do intend to get .45-70 and would LOVE to take it out after the dogs. Shoot the mound and see what happens. That and my Wife's Uncle's .300 Weatherby...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ok, I'll admit, the 45-70 has always made me grin a little... The 300 weatherby sucks a hind teat to the 300SSM... 
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Locust Cutter

plumbcrazyjr said:


> love the 85gr hpbt serrias in a 243 never been a 8x57 fan but alot of people are



I'm more of a 7x57mm Fan but I like the 8 as well. I also had it given to me (traded really) as it's set up w/a Lyman peep sight and a Dayton-Traister trigger,... On a good day, I'm hitting pop cans @250+/- w/220gr .323dia Sierra Pro-hunters. Dad wanted glass for his crappy eyesight, so I bought him a 700 Special run (where they did the commemorative edition or whatever is was, one special caliber per year from '89-'06) in 8x57 as he really likes that cartridge. They're both fantastic rifles.



HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mmmm... 100gr hpbt in 25.06. I've taken crow at 420 yds and missed coyotes standing broadside at 50.:banghead:



I've never owned any other '06 other than 2 30-06's and sold one of 'em, (a cheap, CRAPPY package deal Savage). I'm keeping the Garand!!! That Savage was possibly the worst rifle I've ever had the misfortune of buying. It had bad glass (part of the package, horrible parallax and wouldn't hold a zero) and the worst designed stock I've ever shouldered. I've never had an '06 beat me like it did. it was about un-bearable in a t-shirt, (and I'd like to have the .416 Rigby, Ruger #1 I shot awhile back). I have shot a few .25-06's though and they would make for a great open plains rifle.


----------



## Hedgerow

You should have kept the Savage 110 and ripped that cheap scope out by the roots and replaced it with a Burris.... Would have been the most accurate out of the box rifle you ever had...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ok, I'll admit, the 45-70 has always made me grin a little... The 300 weatherby sucks a hind teat to the 300SSM...
> :msp_tongue:



I've played with 5 different .45-70's and they're a sweetheart to shoot, a bit pushy, but slow like a black powder. With the exception of the 8x57, .45-70 and .416 Rigby, I've never shot anything bigger than an '06. Been curious to try one of the .300-.338 mags just to see. I bet they'd suck to shoot, but we'll see. If I had the scratch I'd love to build a .338-06 or a .35 Whelen,... I would also love to try that .338 Federal, especially in an AR platform (gas piston rather than impingement though).


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> You should have kept the Savage 110 and ripped that cheap scope out by the roots and replaced it with a Burris.... Would have been the most accurate out of the box rifle you ever had...



I thought about bit, but it wouldn't have fixed the stock and the stock was an integral mag type. I didn't have the wood working skills to re-install the mag rails into a wood or laminate stock and nobody made a replacement at that time,...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going to be building a 044 next got the piston yesterday, just waiting on a couple more parts then the 029 I think.



Sounds like a lot of fun,... If I had the money for the parts, I would have contributed our 039 to the build-off as a Guinea Pig,... Hopefully to get a warthog back!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun,... If I had the money for the parts, I would have contributed our 039 to the build-off as a Guinea Pig,... Hopefully to get a warthog back!



That's Stumpy's area of expertise... He's the clam shell king... I just hope they have different classes for 029's and 039's... Mine may suck...:msp_unsure:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> That's Stumpy's area of expertise... He's the clam shell king... I just hope they have different classes for 029's and 039's... Mine may suck...:msp_unsure:



Stumpy, the king of clams?? PFTTTT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Stumpy, the king of clams?? PFTTTT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Or was that re-built clams?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Or was that re-built clams?:biggrinbounce2:



They have doctors for that. Just saying.:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Stumpy, the king of clams?? PFTTTT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Ooohhhhhh.... I forgot!!! Les works a little magic with the clammy's... You better not have a 039 over there... Stay in the 029 class... I don't have much to offer...:msp_unsure:


----------



## Freehand

Clam lappas.:biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Ooohhhhhh.... I forgot!!! Les works a little magic with the clammy's... You better not have a 039 over there... Stay in the 029 class... I don't have much to offer...:msp_unsure:



I think im in this somewhere. Not sure which one yet. Have to look and see what i got. I do like the clams for some reason.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Y'all have a good night. I've gotta get to bed, so I can get up early and go try for Bambi!!!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all have a good night. I've gotta get to bed, so I can get up early and go try for Bambi!!!!! Wish me luck!



Luck.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all have a good night. I've gotta get to bed, so I can get up early and go try for Bambi!!!!! Wish me luck!



luck too


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> Stumpy, the king of clams?? PFTTTT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Can't believe Jason didn't take advantage of this barn door being left wide open.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*bambi*



Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all have a good night. I've gotta get to bed, so I can get up early and go try for Bambi!!!!! Wish me luck!



I got bambi with my truck wed. night on my way Ia. I hit him at 60mph, 4 whump,whumps later the headlites still on, gauges look good and muffler sounded normal so I just kept on trucking.
I checked the truck out the next morning and found no damage, lucked out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Stumpy, the king of clams?? PFTTTT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Bearded clams:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Pretty quiet here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Pretty quiet here.



Well, paraphrasing Daffy DucK "It may not be Wabbit Theason or Duck Theason", but it's sure as hell opening morning of Firearm Buck,... Talk to everyone later! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## RVALUE

I gave up on misery today. Enough misery here. Besides I need to run some siding.

No guns or sawing today. No beer, no women, no wait...... :msp_mad:


I guess I'll just have to know that the rest of you have that covered.


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Can't believe Jason didn't take advantage of this barn door being left wide open.



Out of respect for Stephen, and this fine family friendly thread, I try to keep the raunch in the OT. Lets say I resisted mightily the urge.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Out of respect for Stephen, and this fine family friendly thread, I try to keep the raunch in the OT. Lets say I resisted mightily the urge.



Family friendly, :hmm3grin2orange: you forgot Stump is in this thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

Started the 036 this morning... I sorta like it... Snappy... Like a Husky... :hmm3grin2orange:
I'll try to get a vid of it in the next couple days... Gotta give it a chance to "go or blow" first...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is a lots of good info in this thread but nothing trumps Chocolate covered Bacon. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is a lots of good info in this thread but nothing trumps Chocolate covered Bacon. :hmm3grin2orange:



As much as I like bacon & chocolate, they's not sposed to got together. It's just wrong.:msp_confused:

But if some happened to end up @the next GTG I'd give it a try.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Yuck, Ive been talked into trying a lot of things. But never again will I try chocolate covered bacon. The argument was that salt is good, chocolate is good. Bacon is salty, so lets smother it with chocolate and eat it! Nope, not me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

little possum said:


> Yuck, Ive been talked into trying a lot of things. But never again will I try chocolate covered bacon. The argument was that salt is good, chocolate is good. Bacon is salty, so lets smother it with chocolate and eat it! Nope, not me.



I have never tried it just seen it on the net and thought it was funny.


----------



## Hedgerow

Nothin's as gross as these things... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> As much as I like bacon & chocolate, they's not sposed to got together. It's just wrong.:msp_confused:
> 
> But if some happened to end up @the next GTG I'd give it a try.:hmm3grin2orange:



careful that stuff'l make you sick...

get it? cause you've got a dainty stomach?


bwhahahahahahaa :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

I use to work in a bar/restaraunt and we spent a lot of days wondering about food combos. A lot of spare time on our hands. Chocolate covered bacon was one food group we tested out. Then some $$$ chocolate one night, give me a Hershey bar over that over priced stuff anyday!


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Family friendly, :hmm3grin2orange: you forgot Stump is in this thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> Out of respect for Stephen, and this fine family friendly thread, I try to keep the raunch in the OT. Lets say I resisted mightily the urge.



I guess you have greater willpower than me.

They way I look at it, this thread is pretty much Off Topic for 10 months out of the year. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> I guess you have greater willpower than me.
> 
> They way I look at it, this thread is pretty much Off Topic for 10 months out of the year. :hmm3grin2orange:



This thread is off topic the whole 12 months. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

this thread was born off topic


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Is there a topic that we are supposed to follow:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I guess you have greater willpower than me.
> 
> They way I look at it, this thread is pretty much Off Topic for 10 months out of the year. :hmm3grin2orange:



:big_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

This thread is like having a conversation with me, you never know where it's headed.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Is there a topic that we are supposed to follow:msp_confused:



Yep... I like doughnuts... How bout you guys?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Jelly filled with powdered sugar on top :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... I like doughnuts... How bout you guys?



Yes I do, chocolate covered Krispy creams. To bad I'm still on a diet. :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Now I know what to bring to spencer's... I'll hit Krispy Kreme on the way through town!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Now I know what to bring to spencer's... I'll hit Krispy Kreme on the way through town!!



Yummie:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

I can't remember why we don't have our fall GTG in late summer?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I can't remember why we don't have our fall GTG in late summer?



Most of us fatboys can't take the heat:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Did somebody say doughnuts ? :waaaht:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Did somebody say doughnuts ? :waaaht:



maybeee:msp_smile:


----------



## sawnami

Doughnuts huh? Better be careful, they can cause side effects.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> This thread is like having a conversation with me, you never know where it's headed.:hmm3grin2orange:



With being old and senile, it can circle around a couple times, and you can enjoy it each pass. Kind of a new world each day syndrome.

Did I mention you can re-visit a thought? Or subject matter. 

Speaking of that, is 'Matter' Hedgerows full name?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> With being old and senile, it can circle around a couple times, and you can enjoy it each pass. Kind of a new world each day syndrome.
> 
> Did I mention you can re-visit a thought? Or subject matter.
> 
> Speaking of that, is 'Matter' Hedgerows full name?



I not matter... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

LMAO,... Well for those familiar with "Da Uppers" (pronounced you-pers) I didn't get Dat Turdy Point Buck, But I did get a little 5 pointer (was a six but lost a point in the rut). 1x 6mm 100gr Hornady Interlock at 267 paces,... Missed the first time cause I thought he was further out (Downhill and a bit foggy thought he was more like 450ish), but after dropping it down to the top of the shoulders, the next one let out a solid Thwack when it hit!!! 1 round of .44spl to finish him off (quick and painless) and that was all she wrote.
As soon as I find my phone and upload the pics, I'll post 'em in here...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> LMAO,... Well for those familiar with "Da Uppers" (pronounced you-pers) I didn't get Dat Turdy Point Buck, But I did get a little 5 pointer (was a six but lost a point in the rut). 1x 6mm 100gr Hornady Interlock at 267 paces,... Missed the first time cause I thought he was further out (Downhill and a bit foggy thought he was more like 450ish), but after dropping it down to the top of the shoulders, the next one let out a solid Thwack when it hit!!! 1 round of .44spl to finish him off (quick and painless) and that was all she wrote.
> As soon as I find my phone and upload the pics, I'll post 'em in here...



Aahhh.... Da Yoopers... Yoopers are pretty good folks...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Aahhh.... Da Yoopers... Yoopers are pretty good folks...



Go figure,... I figured I was still not mentally awake, as evidenced by my spelling,... Good catch Matt!


----------



## RVALUE

There is nothing to add to here that hasn't been well covered.


----------



## Hedgerow

Poor saw... Cooked from the inside out...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Stumpys Customs said:


> Most of us fatboys can't take the heat:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm game for a summer GTG! I'm missing 100 degrees in the shade right about now! 
If'n your of a "Large Stature" just remember what doesn't kill ya only makes ya stronger!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

no it makes me chaffed in places :eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> no it makes me chaffed in places :eek2:



And we don't want Eric to get a case of "Red Ass"!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hedgerow said:


> And we don't want Eric to get a case of "Red Ass"!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



not unless we have volunters to apply powder:msp_ohmy: not stumpy


----------



## Freehand

*shiver*


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> *shiver*



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I just about spit out some of the dinner I was eating,... I don't know which was worse,... Eric's chafing, Matt's knowledge thereof, or the prospect of Stump providing medical attention to Eric,.... otstir::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Someone needs to go to hedgerowMO on you tube and tell me if that 036 is 4-stroking... I been running it rich, and when I tried to get it to clean up a little, the rpm's are climbing higher than I anticipated... Beyond my comfort zone... I need a tach...:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Someone needs to go to hedgerowMO on you tube and tell me if that 036 is 4-stroking... I been running it rich, and when I tried to get it to clean up a little, the rpm's are climbing higher than I anticipated... Beyond my comfort zone... I need a tach...:msp_confused:


 I will check it out when I get to work tonight


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Someone needs to go to hedgerowMO on you tube and tell me if that 036 is 4-stroking... I been running it rich, and when I tried to get it to clean up a little, the rpm's are climbing higher than I anticipated... Beyond my comfort zone... I need a tach...:msp_confused:



If it was, it wasn't much. The sound and lighting was kinda sketchy, but it ran out nice. I see what you mean about revving,... And it ain't even a strato saw!!! It suonded a bit fast and I heard a bit of burble, but it may still be too' lean. Definitely time for a tach,...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ARsawMechanic said:


> I'm game for a summer GTG! I'm missing 100 degrees in the shade right about now!
> If'n your of a "Large Stature" just remember what doesn't kill ya only makes ya stronger!! :hmm3grin2orange:



When it gits that hot the brain gits to hot &you skinny boys kook like a piece of bacon to us fatboys.:hmm3grin2orange:


Hedgerow said:


> Someone needs to go to hedgerowMO on you tube and tell me if that 036 is 4-stroking... I been running it rich, and when I tried to get it to clean up a little, the rpm's are climbing higher than I anticipated... Beyond my comfort zone... I need a tach...:msp_confused:


I did & can't tell by the speakers on the lappietop. Sorry buddy


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> When it gits that hot the brain gits to hot &you skinny boys kook like a piece of bacon to us fatboys.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I did & can't tell by the speakers on the lappietop. Sorry buddy



In that case I'm staying away from you and Les in the summer.:hmm3grin2orange: Unless, I'm officially in the other category, in which case I'll be right behind you!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> If it was, it wasn't much. The sound and lighting was kinda sketchy, but it ran out nice. I see what you mean about revving,... And it ain't even a strato saw!!! It suonded a bit fast and I heard a bit of burble, but it may still be too' lean. Definitely time for a tach,...



Yeah... I think I'll fatten it up a little before tackling the Oak job tomorrow... We'll see how it cuts...


----------



## sawnami

Hey Jim, there is a "little":msp_tongue: Stihl with a 72" bar selling at auction Saturday closer to you than to me. 350 mile round trip for me.:frown:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Got my Jonsereds 90 runnin finally. Gonna posibly clean it up a bit & sell it. 
[[video=youtube_share;J27TnCTqgPU]http://youtu.be/J27TnCTqgPU[/video]
Hey MoJim, Just thought I'd git a good before vid
[video=youtube_share;bU9hI21E2x0]http://youtu.be/bU9hI21E2x0[/video]


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Got my Jonsereds 90 runnin finally. Gonna posibly clean it up a bit & sell it.
> [[video=youtube_share;J27TnCTqgPU]http://youtu.be/J27TnCTqgPU[/video]
> Hey MoJim, Just thought I'd git a good before vid
> [video=youtube_share;bU9hI21E2x0]http://youtu.be/bU9hI21E2x0[/video]



How big is that Johnny Red?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> How big is that Johnny Red?



Only 87cc. I can't wait to make some chips with it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Only 87cc. I can't wait to make some chips with it.



I kinda like it,... It has a healthy deep growl to it!


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Hey Jim, there is a "little":msp_tongue: Stihl with a 72" bar selling at auction Saturday closer to you than to me. 350 mile round trip for me.:frown:



I don't which Jim your refering to,but where is this auction?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*like*

Who stole the like button off of my posts. Somebody tell me how to get it back:msp_unsure:


----------



## sawnami

It's a North Mo saw so that would be you. I'll PM the info to you.


----------



## atvguns

Matt I could not hear any four stroking either but then again I am not a expert like you and Stump are


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

ya'll fee free to rep me for this: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/179821.htm

I am the lizard king... I can do any-thing


----------



## atvguns

picked up a ms460 it has some kind of lines down the side of the piston I think that is to make it go faster, it also came with 25lbs of oil soaked saw dust that I can use for fire starter he didn't even charge extra for that:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> picked up a ms460 it has some kind of lines down the side of the piston I think that is to make it go faster, it also came with 25lbs of oil soaked saw dust that I can use for fire starter he didn't even charge extra for that:msp_biggrin:



Sounds like a fun project


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Matt I could not hear any four stroking either but then again I am not a expert like you and Stump are



Yep... It was too lean... But cut like a banshee!!! She's burbling again... (-:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So How does the 9010 run.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So How does the 9010 run.



Very stout... Really needs a bigger bar... 4 strokes a lot unless you pry on it... Hard... Only ran 2 tanks through it today... Set way fat... Think I'll hold tuning it till I take a trip over to stumps place with a 36" bar... I'll try to get some vid of them both tomorrow and load it on you tube...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Very stout... Really needs a bigger bar... 4 strokes a lot unless you pry on it... Hard... Only ran 2 tanks through it today... Set way fat... Think I'll hold tuning it till I take a trip over to stumps place with a 36" bar... I'll try to get some vid of them both tomorrow and load it on you tube...



Did you git anything in thing from FEDEX at work?????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's a vid of the old Jonny doin it's thing. The chain I put on it wasn't very sharp.
[video=youtube_share;U95UyT6f0p0]http://youtu.be/U95UyT6f0p0[/video]
Here's one of a Poulan pro that's on the list to git Stumpbroke.
[video=youtube_share;vW0XuJa4kCE]http://youtu.be/vW0XuJa4kCE[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Did you git anything in thing from FEDEX at work?????



I have no idea... I wasn't there... Spent all day cutting blowdowns at the Joplin armory... I hope it's waiting for me Monday! The 9010 NEEDS that bar!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I have no idea... I wasn't there... Spent all day cutting blowdowns at the Joplin armory... I hope it's waiting for me Monday! The 9010 NEEDS that bar!!!



I knew that:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

That's a sweet running old j-red Stump... What size bar you gonna outfit it with?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's a sweet running old j-red Stump... What size bar you gonna outfit it with?



That 20" is the only big jonny mount I got. They have larger studs than huskys. 
I think I'm gonna sell/trade it, it's neet but just don't fit in right now. I'd rather sumbody have it that would really appreciate it more than me.


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> The chain I put on it wasn't very sharp.



You know they make files for that?


----------



## RVALUE

I have available for my very good friends, some stihl square files.


----------



## SawTroll

Stumpys Customs said:


> That 20" is the only big jonny mount I got. They have larger studs than huskys.
> I think I'm gonna sell/trade it, it's neet but just don't fit in right now. I'd rather sumbody have it that would really appreciate it more than me.



That was before Husky took over the production of the red and black saws, after that the larger ones had the "Large Husky" mount (D009, not D024). I don't know exactly when that happened, but have seen evidence that it was before 1991.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You know they make files for that?



Yeah... But I have one skip chain that just sucks ass... It don't matter what I do to it... It just sucks... I swear all it has to do is come near a piece of dirt, and it's over...


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I have available for my very good friends, some stihl square files.



Say wut?


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Locust Cutter

*Awesome Day*

Well Dad and I finally got back into a pasture that we were cutting in this Spring,... It had been share cropped w/beans not long after we cut a lot of Red, White and Burr Oak blow-downs from a wind and ice storm. All of the trees were 60+ years old and most of the Burrs were over 100. One burr trunk gave my 660 a run for it's money. I don't know what's up, but it feels like the saw is leaving a bit on the table. Not sure if I need to drop the rakers a bit, or if it really needs .404 chain,... I can tap it out pretty easily cutting wise (sharp chain) but it still feels like it's got power to spare? All in all we hauled a 7k/18' car hauler out full (w/in about an inch of running out of arch on the springs) and Dad's '97 Z-71 shortbed + plus a 6x12 single axle trailer full (minus the space occupied by the splitter). Not sure about total volume but I'm thinking 2-2.5 cords.... We'll see. I'll snap some pics in the am and upload them along with the buck pics. Now if it wasn't for freezing rain/sleet/snow, I'd be out splitting tomorrow. Not being un-manly, BUT, Pneumonia and I are old friends and I already have enough scar tissue in my lungs. :bang:

There's still a lot of wood there (some of questionable integrity),... I'm trying to see if my rancher buddy would allow some A.S. friends to come and spend a day playing along a dry creek bed,... There's only about 12-30 CORDS worth of crap that I'm trying to get cleared out, before it becomes bank eroding dams. And it's mostly Oak, w/a bit of Locust and Ash thrown in. The hedge is in another playground, the BIG hedge anyway. There's a few trees out there that would make Matt's Stumpbroke 372 cry Uncle!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My brother and nephews had planned on cutting wood this weekend but not with this rain. It is wet :msp_mad::msp_mad:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> Well Dad and I finally got back into a pasture that we were cutting in this Spring,... It had been share cropped w/beans not long after we cut a lot of Red, White and Burr Oak blow-downs from a wind and ice storm. All of the trees were 60+ years old and most of the Burrs were over 100. One burr trunk gave my 660 a run for it's money. I don't know what's up, but it feels like the saw is leaving a bit on the table. Not sure if I need to drop the rakers a bit, or if it really needs .404 chain,... I can tap it out pretty easily cutting wise (sharp chain) but it still feels like it's got power to spare? All in all we hauled a 7k/18' car hauler out full (w/in about an inch of running out of arch on the springs) and Dad's '97 Z-71 shortbed + plus a 6x12 single axle trailer full (minus the space occupied by the splitter). Not sure about total volume but I'm thinking 2-2.5 cords.... We'll see. I'll snap some pics in the am and upload them along with the buck pics. Now if it wasn't for freezing rain/sleet/snow, I'd be out splitting tomorrow. Not being un-manly, BUT, Pneumonia and I are old friends and I already have enough scar tissue in my lungs. :bang:
> 
> There's still a lot of wood there (some of questionable integrity),... I'm trying to see if my rancher buddy would allow some A.S. friends to come and spend a day playing along a dry creek bed,... There's only about 12-30 CORDS worth of crap that I'm trying to get cleared out, before it becomes bank eroding dams. And it's mostly Oak, w/a bit of Locust and Ash thrown in. The hedge is in another playground, the BIG hedge anyway. There's a few trees out there that would make Matt's Stumpbroke 372 cry Uncle!!!!!



What length bar is on that 660? Ya, dropping them rakers will take advantage of unrealized torque for sure. Try 3/4 mm with a fresh sharpened 3/8" chain.
.404 is a mistake IMO on any saw under 110cc's.The wider kerf is a detraction to overall performance,removing that kerf with the skinniest chain you can get away with is how I see it.Other's mileage may vary.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> What length bar is on that 660? Ya, dropping them rakers will take advantage of unrealized torque for sure. Try 3/4 mm with a fresh sharpened 3/8" chain.
> .404 is a mistake IMO on any saw under 110cc's.The wider kerf is a detraction to overall performance,removing that kerf with the skinniest chain you can get away with is how I see it.Other's mileage may vary.



You may be right,... i=I was just a bit leery of how to treat the rakers. I have the old Stihl depth gauge to keep them maintained, but I figured there had to be more room for improvement,... I now it's got more motor that's not being tapped (still occasionally 4-stroking while leaning on it).


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> You may be right,... i=I was just a bit leery of how to treat the rakers. I have the old Stihl depth gauge to keep them maintained, but I figured there had to be more room for improvement,... I now it's got more motor that's not being tapped (still occasionally 4-stroking while leaning on it).



If it's still strokinin the cut it needs to be leaned out a lil. Unless the chain is seriously dull.:msp_mellow:
As far as the rakers go I usually run them around .035"-.040" Or .889mm-1.1mm fer the metric minded fellers Maybe a lil less if in extremely hard wood.


----------



## RVALUE

I think buckeye is hard to find wood.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> What length bar is on that 660? Ya, dropping them rakers will take advantage of unrealized torque for sure. Try 3/4 mm with a fresh sharpened 3/8" chain.
> .404 is a mistake IMO on any saw under 110cc's.The wider kerf is a detraction to overall performance,removing that kerf with the skinniest chain you can get away with is how I see it.Other's mileage may vary.



Sometimes I'll run a 20" Windsor Speed tip on it when I'm feeling froggy or cutting lot of Hedge, otherwise it normally pulls a 24" bar until I need the 36"er. I'll have to lean it out a bit and drop the rakers some more,...


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys, what's going on? Long time no see.

I am actually working on a saw today! Been a long time. A friend of mine bought a 361 from me a while back, and his new chain had come off, and after he put it back on, it would not slide in the bar groove. Turns out several of the drive links are bunged up. I've been trying to file the burrs off, but there are a goodly number of them. I have no idea what happened when the chain came off. I suspect it may have been a small rock got sucked up in there somehow. 

When you guys run across burred drive links, do you clean them up or just put on a new chain? Is there an easy way to clean these up? I haven't found it, if there is. Good cold rainy day to be fiddling with a chainsaw. Hope everyone is staying dry.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*weather*

Looked at the doppler and it looks like you Kansas boys are getting hammered. I was hopeing it would stay on your side of the river but it's here now.
This puts a end to my wood cutting for a few days. I did get a big load of hedge thur. and a decent load of red elm yesterday. I have a good stash of oak,hard maple and walnut,but it is too green to burn at the present time. I love hedge,but anyone who cuts it to sell is working for short wages "Matt". That stuff is as brushy as mulberry.


----------



## little possum

Teacherman, Ive been known to put the chain on pretty loose. And send it for a spin around the bar... May not be the right way, or safest way.. So, dont hold me liable


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Glad to see you back John:msp_biggrin: I have done the same as little possum. Don't know if it is right but it seems to work.


----------



## teacherman

Thanks, guys. I fiddled with it a while, then threw a new chain on it. I may give that trick a try, though. It's not like the bar or sprocket are new any more, so what could it hurt?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Looked at the doppler and it looks like you Kansas boys are getting hammered. I was hopeing it would stay on your side of the river but it's here now.
> This puts a end to my wood cutting for a few days. I did get a big load of hedge thur. and a decent load of red elm yesterday. I have a good stash of oak,hard maple and walnut,but it is too green to burn at the present time. I love hedge,but anyone who cuts it to sell is working for short wages "Matt". That stuff is as brushy as mulberry.



Funny you mention that Jim... I just delivered a fella a gooseneck trailer full of hedge first thing this morning... And have been splitting wood in the rain all day... I'm soaked, and tired... 
This splitter is just too slow... I can cut in 15 minutes, what it takes me 2 hours to split...:bang:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Funny you mention that Jim... I just delivered a fella a gooseneck trailer full of hedge first thing this morning... And have been splitting wood in the rain all day... I'm soaked, and tired...
> This splitter is just too slow... I can cut in 15 minutes, what it takes me 2 hours to split...:bang:



Just unloading the equip trailer load of wood post rain sucked. I'll split in the rain when/if I have to, but that's not fun and can be a bit dangerous when running a hyd splitter depending on the surface grip on the foot of the splitter... I have no envy for 'ya!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I think buckeye is hard to find wood.



I thought a buckeye was just a big useless nut... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Locust Cutter

View attachment 209802


View attachment 209803


View attachment 209804


View attachment 209805


View attachment 209806


Don't know the order these came out in, (can anyone tell me how you get them to open up and display properly please?) Either way here's prat of yesterday's Oak haul, the birds, the buck, and maybe one of my3 little "helpers"!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice birds... Gotta love this wetness we got goin on... Where was it in July???:bang:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 209802
> 
> 
> View attachment 209803
> 
> 
> View attachment 209804
> 
> 
> View attachment 209805
> 
> 
> View attachment 209806
> 
> 
> Don't know the order these came out in, (can anyone tell me how you get them to open up and display properly please?) Either way here's prat of yesterday's Oak haul, the birds, the buck, and maybe one of my3 little "helpers"!!!!!


Like this


----------



## atvguns

Here is a link you can check out they can explain how to post pics better than me

http://www.arboristsite.com/support-announcements/160059.htm


----------



## Hedgerow

Good choice in bucks too... Just plain funky there... (-:
Man... Ya just gotta love them Helpers..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 209802
> 
> 
> View attachment 209803
> 
> 
> View attachment 209804
> 
> 
> View attachment 209805
> 
> 
> View attachment 209806
> 
> 
> Don't know the order these came out in, (can anyone tell me how you get them to open up and display properly please?) Either way here's prat of yesterday's Oak haul, the birds, the buck, and maybe one of my3 little "helpers"!!!!!



Looks like you been busy. Nice pictures.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like you been busy. Nice pictures.



Evenin' Kenneth... Snowin' there yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

To much rain to snow got water standing everywhere.:bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think the snow is west and north of here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Anybody here interested in owning that Jonsereds 90 I showed a vid of?? Figured I'd give y'all first dibbs.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*snow*



Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Kenneth... Snowin' there yet?



God how I hate that 4 letter word,but it's better than freezing rain I guess:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> God how I hate that 4 letter word,but it's better than freezing rain I guess:



Amen Better than freezing rain.


----------



## atvguns

But I get losts of overtime when the freezing rain hits


----------



## Steve NW WI

RVALUE said:


> I think buckeye is hard to find wood.





Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 209802
> 
> 
> View attachment 209803
> 
> 
> View attachment 209804
> 
> 
> View attachment 209805
> 
> 
> View attachment 209806
> 
> 
> Don't know the order these came out in, (can anyone tell me how you get them to open up and display properly please?) Either way here's prat of yesterday's Oak haul, the birds, the buck, and maybe one of my3 little "helpers"!!!!!



Nice pics. I envy ya. Here in WI the limit is one rooster per day.

To try to be a little bit on topic, have y'all figured out a spring date yet? I'm in favor of March, when it might be a bit muddy down there, but it could be azz deep in snow and 0°F up here yet.


----------



## atvguns

Steve NW WI said:


> Nice pics. I envy ya. Here in WI the limit is one rooster per day.
> 
> To try to be a little bit on topic, have y'all figured out a spring date yet? I'm in favor of March, when it might be a bit muddy down there, but it could be azz deep in snow and 0°F up here yet.



We are kinda waiting on wiggs to set his so we don't have it the same weekend


----------



## RVALUE

I saw lots of geese flying south Friday, so something's up in the North. 


Too bad I don't have time to go duck hunting. I have a pretty good duck hunting spot.



Of course, I can't compete with pheasant hunting.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I saw lots of geese flying south Friday, so something's up in the North.
> 
> 
> Too bad I don't have time to go duck hunting. I have a pretty good duck hunting spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I can't compete with pheasant hunting.



was they flying in a v shape


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> was they flying in a v shape



Do you know why one leg of the 'V' is longer than the other?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Do you know why one leg of the 'V' is longer than the other?



that is exactly what I was going to ask you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

What the he'll are you guys talking about??? Stop jabberin' and SHOOT ALREADY!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> What the he'll are you guys talking about??? Stop jabberin' and SHOOT ALREADY!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 can you deep fry them like a turkey?


----------



## RVALUE

Chooott 'em Lizbeth!


----------



## diggers_dad

teacherman said:


> Hey guys, what's going on? Long time no see.
> 
> I am actually working on a saw today! Been a long time. A friend of mine bought a 361 from me a while back, and his new chain had come off, and after he put it back on, it would not slide in the bar groove. Turns out several of the drive links are bunged up. I've been trying to file the burrs off, but there are a goodly number of them. I have no idea what happened when the chain came off. I suspect it may have been a small rock got sucked up in there somehow.
> 
> When you guys run across burred drive links, do you clean them up or just put on a new chain? Is there an easy way to clean these up? I haven't found it, if there is. Good cold rainy day to be fiddling with a chainsaw. Hope everyone is staying dry.



I've cleaned up a few with a dremel and a wide, flat wheel. It's been my experience that when 6 or 7 drivers in a row have been chewed up so much that it's taken material away you're better off to put on a new chain and toss that one. Ones that aren't damaged too bad have cleaned up nicely and ran just fine. That was on an 041 running 3/8 full chisel. Just my .02.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> can you deep fry them like a turkey?



Never tried that one, but wild goose is the closest thing to liver I can think of... They make awesome braunschwager!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Those white geese can eat something that makes it so bad when you cook them, you have to get a motel room. 

(true story)


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Those white geese can eat something that makes it so bad when you cook them, you have to get a motel room.
> 
> (true story)



I can see how that could be... The snow's are the strongest of the lot...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Had 2 buddies out in KS and MO shootin pheasants, ducks, and prarie chickens? Super jealous!!


----------



## sunfish

A few years ago I ran up on a goose standing in our creek about 25 yards away, an easy shot. I had my gun, but a quick memory check, I could not remember ever eatin any goose that tasted good. I just walked on home and got a bag of fish out of the freezer for the fry pot. Yes it was good...
:msp_mellow:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*610*

They just sold a echo 610 twin on ebay for $610. I might give that for pristine JD. :msp_unsure:


----------



## sawnami

Finally tore into a Stihl to see what makes them so popular. Stihl can't figure it out












BTW anybody got an IPL for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Nice birds... Gotta love this wetness we got goin on... Where was it in July???:bang:


Yeah,... Would have been nice for the livestock and game...



Hedgerow said:


> Good choice in bucks too... Just plain funky there... (-:
> Man... Ya just gotta love them Helpers..


Thanks! I figured I was doing the local gene pool a service and making it easier for the trophies... Plus he kinda reminded me of the little dog in the movie" How the Grinch stole Christmas" with his funky antlers. He'll taste good either way and should look good on the wall. We're going back out in a bit to see if we can get a buck for my little brother and hopefully fill my Doe tag. We'll see.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like you been busy. Nice pictures.


I've been staying occupied. I was hoping to get 5-6 cords cut while on vacation (and when not pursuing deer) but this rain has stifled that idea. At least the haul of pre-cut Oak was something.




Mo. Jim said:


> God how I hate that 4 letter word,but it's better than freezing rain I guess:


Amen



Steve NW WI said:


> Nice pics. I envy ya. Here in WI _the limit is one rooster per day_.
> To try to be a little bit on topic, have y'all figured out a spring date yet? I'm in favor of March, when it might be a bit muddy down there, but it could be azz deep in snow and 0°F up here yet.


 That's almost not worth the pursuit. The limit here is 4 roosters per day, but you can haul 8-10/day (if others give you theirs)... It's kind of goofy how that works.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> They just sold a echo 610 twin on ebay for $610. I might give that for pristine JD. :msp_unsure:



There is a fairly nice one on there now, though its not pristine ...$510 at this point with an hour left.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## RVALUE

I hear of all these cheap saws. When I'm buying, they are in worse shape and cost more.

I must have been born yesterday, where's my birthday rep?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Jd*



ARsawMechanic said:


> There is a fairly nice one on there now, though its not pristine ...$510 at this point with an hour left.
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


 I have it on my watch list,but to much money for that one.


----------



## RVALUE

My 2 cyl. must have had a couple c notes in it.


----------



## Freehand

Wtf?


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Xf6tKLp4DOU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Wtf?
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Xf6tKLp4DOU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



?


----------



## atvguns

where's everyone at tonight


----------



## sawnami

Asleep in my recliner with my laptop opened to AS. The lights are on but nobody's home.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Asleep in my recliner with my laptop opened to AS. The lights are on but nobody's home.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm fixin me another drink, I may need Lurch2 to hold my hair fer me 
They really need a puke smiley:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

I am definitely going to MO this week. most likely. maybe.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I am definitely going to MO this week. most likely. maybe.



thanks for the warning


----------



## RVALUE

I need to buy a minner bucket from fish eyes.


----------



## atvguns

I figured we would have a vid of the 9010 by now maybe I missed it:msp_confused:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm fixin me another drink, I may need Lurch2 to hold my hair fer me
> They really need a puke smiley:msp_thumbsup:



nah, we just use your avatar... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hank Chinaski said:


> nah, we just use your avatar... :hmm3grin2orange:



Never met ya but you are alright that is funny:cool2::cool2:.:biggrin: Sorry Stump.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I figured we would have a vid of the 9010 by now maybe I missed it:msp_confused:



I spent all weekend cutting nails and sharpening chains... Repeatedly...:msp_mad:
I'll get some vid this week... Promise...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I spent all weekend cutting nails and sharpening chains... Repeatedly...:msp_mad:
> I'll get some vid this week... Promise...




Itsa whole lot easier werkin onea deez units fer dat.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Itsa whole lot easier werkin onea deez units fer dat.:msp_ohmy:



I would have dulled those too... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I would have dulled those too... :msp_thumbdn:



Oughtta git that looked at big'un.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Oughtta git that looked at big'un.



Ewe... Don't think they can save that one...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Mo. Jim

*nails*



Hedgerow said:


> I spent all weekend cutting nails and sharpening chains... Repeatedly...:msp_mad:
> I'll get some vid this week... Promise...



Did Dan teach you how to do that?:smile2: Split some knarly hedge yesterday,crooks,forks,etc. made the old splitter grunt.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i interrupt this program for the following public announcement: 
for those of you like me who didn't know it the Mission Backpack Drawing for the MS460 is underway again. drawing Christmas morning
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/184814.htm
now, back to regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Hedgerow

Evening fellas... 
Bump...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Where's that video.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Where's that video.:biggrin::biggrin:



Yah:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawnami

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Uh oh---------------did I miss anything?:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kenneth are you watching the Partner R12, Bill has on ebay? It is now in my watch list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't know what I'm getting for Christmas but hope it is prone to leaking bar oil, hint hint Dan. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Uh oh---------------did I miss anything?:msp_unsure:



Nope, any new saw finds?


----------



## sawnami

Nothing exciting. Passed the last two finds to the guys on the thread. I don't think Jim made it to the auction with the 090. Hope they didn't give it away:frown: You can't predict the auctions up there. I've got some smokin' deals and other times walked away with practically nothing. Matt picked up the 066 and quickly passed it on.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Where's that video.:biggrin::biggrin:



Patience guys... This one will take some time... And daylight is precious right now...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bump and run.

My wife hates that, hope you guys don't mind?


I got two new wood splitters today. :hmm3grin2orange:




I got new splitters by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

Those handles look like they are Rod's size handles... They must be his Christmas present... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm back for a few, on the handles I had 4 with broke handles. I got one new one couple weeks a go, two today so just need to get one more.


----------



## Freehand

Pawn shopping today a little whilst running errands.Saw a very clean 046 (400$)with big compression and a 200t(150$) that got a free ride to the ground.Also a ms360 in fair shape fer 150$.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Pawn shopping today a little whilst running errands.Saw a very clean 046 (400$)with big compression and a 200t(150$) that got a free ride to the ground.Also a ms360 in fair shape fer 150$.:msp_unsure:



The 360 is probably the better deal of the three.


----------



## Freehand

I dunno,that 046 was mighty clean…………..I tend to go after the bigger saws anyway

That 360 was on the rougher side of life……..


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Bad news guys

My shop burnt down today. My phone was in it at the time. If I had anything of yers here I appologize & will make it up to you sumhow. Please Pm me with phone #'s so I can git back to you in person. 

Nobody was hurt, there is a few tools that will be salvageable. But the shop is gone. Please be patient with me while I git stuff sorted out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Uh oh... This ain't good... Let me know if there's something I can do..??


----------



## RVALUE

Stump, that is terrible.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> My shop burnt down today. My phone was in it at the time. If I had anything of yers here I appologize & will make it up to you sumhow. Please Pm me with phone #'s so I can git back to you in person.
> 
> Nobody was hurt, there is a few tools that will be salvageable. But the shop is gone. Please be patient with me while I git stuff sorted out.



Stump I am very sorry about your shop and the stuff in the shop, but glad your ok. I am willing to forget the saws of mine you had I can replace them later, I will also put the money for the saws twards new tools for you Merry Christmas.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that sucks stump. really sorry to hear about it. especially since you were making such good progress. easy for me to say, but don't let it keep you down man. anything i can do to help ya?
jerry


----------



## little possum

Dang Stumpy, hate to hear that. But sure am glad no one was hurt! Knowing that you, the kids, and the 4 legged kids spend quite a bit of time in there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys watch this thread next couple days.


----------



## mdavlee

Stumpy if you need anything I can help you with let me know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump Rod said if all you own saws burnt let us know We will give some up for you.


Edit: Have you got all your wood cut for this winter?


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump Rod said if all you own saws burnt let us know We will give some up for you.
> 
> 
> Edit: Have you got all your wood cut for this winter?



I also got some if you need brother. Also got some tools, bars, chain, whatever i got you need to help brody. Sorry man.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Sorry to hear that Stump. Hopefully your insurance company comes through and takes care of you on this. Do you know the cause of the fire?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am on the phone with Stump now, he is ok at moms for supper. He will be on after while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpy glad everyone is alright. Like said by others is there any thing I (We) can do.Pm sent.


----------



## Freehand

Dang stumpy,I have nightmares about my shop burning,all too common. Holla.


----------



## DSS

Sorry to hear about this mess Stumpy. Glad you're ok.

I got lots of tools...sockets, ratchets, wrenches, pliers etc to spare. All decent stuff. I'd be more than happy to send you a box of assorted if it'll help you get back on your feet.

Let me know.


----------



## rms61moparman

Add me to that list too Stump!!!

I can't be there to help but I have a few tools, a crap load of saws and a few mouldy $$$.
They are all yours if you need them!!!


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks Mike, I am happy to see all the members old and new in this thread supporting Stumpy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks everybody fer the support. I really have no idea what is gonna be salvageable. I really ask anything from you guys other than support. 
I'll git back goin eventually. This won't keep me down. 
Just a heads up, don't ever ask can things git any worse, cause they can.


Big hugs for everybody from me:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawnami

So sorry to hear about your loss Stump. Don't be afraid to tell us what you are in need of. You have a large support group here waiting to help.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss Stump. Don't be afraid to tell us what you are in need of. You have a large support group here waiting to help.



I thought Stumpy was the large part of us. To whom are you referring? :monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I thought Stumpy was the large part of us. To whom are you referring? :monkey:



WAS is the key word, LOL I'm just here fer oral support fer the time being. Not much has changed:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> WAS is the key word, LOL I'm just here fer *oral support* fer the time being. Not much has changed:hmm3grin2orange:



I guess you TAMOK boys were closer than I thought. :msp_ohmy:


Sorry to hear the news Stump, hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Big hugs for everybody from me:msp_thumbup:


 I kinda feel like your the one that needs the hug. 

This whole thing makes me sick I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think this is gonna take a while to get sorted out... Hey Stump, you know we can make some stuff happen buddy... And stuff... Just sayin... And we ain't talkin oral support... 

That's just nasty...:msp_tongue:
Just sayin...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

dang Stumpy. I just logged on.

Of course I'm sorry to hear it brother, but v.glad no one was hurt. Like others have said, you've got plenty of support here. Just let us know if you need anything.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpy, just caught up on the bad news. Very sorry to hear this man.

I got a saw fer ya and I can scrape up some more stuff.

How did the fire start?

PMed ya my #


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Don, I appreciate the offer, but no need to start throwin saws my way. I got noplace to put em.:msp_confused: I've got my 268 that was in the truck & one of my boy's husky 50 that is at my FIL's.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey Don, I appreciate the offer, but no need to start throwin saws my way. I got noplace to put em.:msp_confused: I've got my 268 that was in the truck & one of my boy's husky 50 that is at my FIL's.



Well man, you have friends here that can help. I'll talk to ya soon.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpy I''m realy sorry to hear about your shop. Anything that I can do to help,just ask. I will PM you tomorrow,I imagine your pm box is lit up tonight. Hang tough buddy you have a hardcore support group here.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sorry to hear about your shop, Stumpy. I know the feeling, our house burned down when I was 16. Stuff is all replaceable, but there are things that are more about the memories than the actual item that are the biggest loss.

Hope you get things straightened out as soon as possible, and if ya need anything from up this way, just shout.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PM sent to Darin last night hope he logs on today, I have to have permission before we get the ball rolling. Stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's whats left. I got a pic last night before it got to dark.
This just sux:frown:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Dang Brother, That really sucks. If I can do anything let me know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sorry man that looks rough. Maybe we need to have a spring shop building GTG. Not trying to crush James' GTG just tossing ideas out there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am saving the PMs to my hard drive and deleting them from the PM system so I don't run out of space, feel free to PM me I got the space.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am saving the PMs to my hard drive and deleting them from the PM system so I don't run out of space, feel free to PM me I got the space.



PM you what? The weather?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry man that looks rough. Maybe we need to have a spring shop building GTG. Not trying to crush James' GTG just tossing ideas out there.




Sounds like a good idea, but we could also do two separate events too


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> PM you what? The weather?



Some have questions wanting to make sure I'm doing something and we are, just waiting for permission first. 



Hank Chinaski said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but we could also do two separate events too



Yep.

Stump is all the 2x4 holding the roof up gone? be carefull in that shop.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Some have questions wanting to make sure I'm doing something and we are, just waiting for permission first.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Stump is all the 2x4 holding the roof up gone? be carefull in that shop.



You dang well better be doing something, big daddy. That's what our dues are going for.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Yes, The rafters are gone. I'll be careful don't worry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bringing this thread back to the top before I run off for a little while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Lurch2

Sorry Stump. Keep your head up.


----------



## PinnaclePete

Terrible things happen to good people, sorry to hear the news Stump...I'm scared to death of a fire and I hate saw theives.

Keep us informed on your needs. A shop building GTG sounds like a plan...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks fellas. I need prayers right now. Just went out there to look around & bout made me sick. 

I'm off to look fer some part time work to git me by for a while.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?



I could sure help build a new shop.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?



Had quite a bit of building experience helping my Dad build and remodel houses and buildings of all types. Still got a fair supply of tools. Just let us know a little bit ahead of time and I can probably take a few days off to help with whatever you might be in need of. I realize that it may take some time to sort out what you may want to do.

Rest assured that you are being lifted up in our prayers.


----------



## Arrowhead

I feel for ya Stumpy. :msp_ohmy:

I'd like to help in any way I can. Just ask. 

Ed


----------



## MacLaren

Im so sorry to hear that stumpy. Have ya any idea what started the fire? Be sure to let us know if ya have trouble with the insurance adjuster as well. They (insurance) should be fair about this and help ya out.


----------



## sunfish

MacLaren said:


> Im so sorry to hear that stumpy. Have ya any idea what started the fire? Be sure to let us know if ya have trouble with the insurance adjuster as well. They *(insurance)* should be fair about this and help ya out.



I'm bettin Stumpy's shop isn't insured, most in this area are not. I could be wrong though.

I have no insurance on mine, work full time in it and have a small fortune invested. Goin to check the wood stove area right now, before I light a fire this morning.


----------



## Mastermind

I'm in for helping out. Let me know what is needed. I have a saw to donate for a fund raiser, hands that can build, whatever.


----------



## MacLaren

sunfish said:


> I'm bettin Stumpy's shop isn't insured, most in this area are not. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I have no insurance on mine, work full time in it and have a small fortune invested. Goin to check the wood stove area right now, before I light a fire this morning.



Gotcha. I understand now. Thanks Don.


----------



## Mastermind

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?



I just went back through and read this from yesterday. I'm sick at my stomach. I built houses most of my life. I can figure the material so there's no waste, and show up with a couple of men anytime to rebuild the shop. I don't have much money but will kick in whatever I can.

Call. PM, email........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mastermind said:


> I just went back through and read this from yesterday. I'm sick at my stomach. I built houses most of my life. I can figure the material so there's no waste, and show up with a couple of men anytime to rebuild the shop. I don't have much money but will kick in whatever I can.
> 
> Call. PM, email........



Thank you, We are still waiting on permission for the fundraiser. I'll get back with you.


----------



## Chris J.

Stumpys Customs said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> My shop burnt down today. My phone was in it at the time. If I had anything of yers here I appologize & will make it up to you sumhow. Please Pm me with phone #'s so I can git back to you in person.
> 
> Nobody was hurt, there is a few tools that will be salvageable. But the shop is gone. Please be patient with me while I git stuff sorted out.




Stumpy, sorry to hear about your shop, please let me know if I can do anything to help.

This needs to be a thread of its own*, a lot guys aren't going see the news buried in a GTG thread (it was a fluke that I decided to click on this thread). 

*From what I'm reading, there might soon be a We're Going To Help Stumpy Rebuild His Shop thread :msp_thumbup:.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Chris J. said:


> Stumpy, sorry to hear about your shop, please let me know if I can do anything to help.
> 
> This needs to be a thread of its own*, a lot guys aren't going see the news buried in a GTG thread (it was a fluke that I decided to click on this thread).
> 
> *From what I'm reading, there might soon be a We're Going To Help Stumpy Rebuild His Shop thread :msp_thumbup:.



There will be just going to take a little time.


----------



## Chris J.

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent to Darin last night hope he logs on today, I have to have permission before we get the ball rolling. Stay tuned to this thread.



Will do!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?



i'm in with a shop raising. i'm pretty handy with building stuff. the sooner the better. need to get him back into business.

stump, based on my understanding, you must be doing something right to be attacked this way. rest assured this aint an act of God but is instead an act of satan whose whole purpose is to steal, kill, and destroy. that's what he tried to do the Job and Job ended up better off than when he was attacked. just sayin.


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Shop build*

Stump, 
I pm'd you. If the Spring GTG is a shop raising instead, I'm good for that. I'm sure I could bring a few extra sets of hands. I'm no master builder, but I can cut/hammer/paint just fine, or haul off trash if needed. I guess we'll wait an see what the decision is, but whatever I can do, lemme know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> My shop burnt down today. My phone was in it at the time. If I had anything of yers here I appologize & will make it up to you sumhow. Please Pm me with phone #'s so I can git back to you in person.
> 
> Nobody was hurt, there is a few tools that will be salvageable. But the shop is gone. Please be patient with me while I git stuff sorted out.





Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks everybody fer the support. I really have no idea what is gonna be salvageable. I really ask anything from you guys other than support.
> I'll git back goin eventually. This won't keep me down.
> Just a heads up, don't ever ask can things git any worse, cause they can.
> 
> 
> Big hugs for everybody from me:msp_thumbup:





Work Saw Collector said:


> PM sent to Darin last night hope he logs on today, I have to have permission before we get the ball rolling. Stay tuned to this thread.





Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's whats left. I got a pic last night before it got to dark.
> This just sux:frown:





Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry man that looks rough. Maybe we need to have a spring shop building GTG. Not trying to crush James' GTG just tossing ideas out there.





Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?





Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks fellas. I need prayers right now. Just went out there to look around & bout made me sick.
> 
> I'm off to look fer some part time work to git me by for a while.



Just bringing some of the info to the current page.


----------



## Chris J.

Stumpy, if you need some saws to sell to put some money in your pocket, let me know. You'd get more money out selling in your neck of the woods than I would in mine.

If you still have the tools & space to put together some saws to sell, I can definately help you out.

Chris


----------



## blsnelling

I had no idea the misfortune our friend here had suffered! I'm setting here in shock. Just sickening. Wish I lived close. Was this shop your full time job? Man o man!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

blsnelling said:


> I had no idea the misfortune our friend here had suffered! I'm setting here in shock. Just sickening. Wish I lived close. Was this shop your full time job? Man o man!



It was his income, he said he was going job hunting. I will pass of some of the raffle money as soon as it come in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

blsnelling said:


> I had no idea the misfortune our friend here had suffered! I'm setting here in shock. Just sickening. Wish I lived close. Was this shop your full time job? Man o man!



Your old Mall II was in there when it burned.

Guys I'm going to town shopping:msp_angry: When I get back I am starting the fundraiser thead this evening I'll link this thread with it.


----------



## RVALUE

Mastermind said:


> I just went back through and read this from yesterday. I'm sick at my stomach. I built houses most of my life. I can figure the material so there's no waste, and show up with a couple of men anytime to rebuild the shop. I don't have much money but will kick in whatever I can.
> 
> Call. PM, email........



You'll have to put your pistol down to work. (Provided you have a beer in the other). Don't you think it will look odd having an ape running a tape measure?


----------



## blsnelling

Sounds like his biggest immediate concern may be all the equipment he had there that belonged to others. My oh my. How in the world do you deal with something like this? Just a really bad situation all the way around.


----------



## RVALUE

I personally can't stand insurance. What a coincidence that I recently had a short discussion on the subject with a member here. (eh Brad?) 

I don't fault anyone that is short on insurance. I DO fault anyone who wants to use insurance to cover their stupidity, or just to get ahead at someone else's expense. 

I am not assuming any particular insurance situation. IF one has a mortgage, and they require homeowners insurance, THEN one's hobby shop would be covered. 

Did I mention I hate insurance?


----------



## RVALUE

If it comes down to being a hobby shop or business, have them call me.

I've seen you work, and there's no way you're a professional.


----------



## SawTroll

Stumpys Customs said:


> Bad news guys
> 
> My shop burnt down today. My phone was in it at the time. If I had anything of yers here I appologize & will make it up to you sumhow. Please Pm me with phone #'s so I can git back to you in person.
> 
> Nobody was hurt, there is a few tools that will be salvageable. But the shop is gone. Please be patient with me while I git stuff sorted out.



I'm very sorry to hear this, :too_sad:

.....but there seem to be many that want to help you rebuild the shop, and help you in other ways! :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

SawTroll said:


> I'm very sorry to hear this, :too_sad:
> 
> .....but there seem to be many that want to help you rebuild the shop, and help you in other ways! :msp_smile:



EXCEPT the oral support.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> EXCEPT the oral support.



Because that's just nasty... 
:amazed:


----------



## MacLaren

RVALUE said:


> I personally can't stand insurance. What a coincidence that I recently had a short discussion on the subject with a member here. (eh Brad?)
> 
> I don't fault anyone that is short on insurance. I DO fault anyone who wants to use insurance to cover their stupidity, or just to get ahead at someone else's expense.
> 
> I am not assuming any particular insurance situation. IF one has a mortgage, and they require homeowners insurance, THEN one's hobby shop would be covered.
> 
> Did I mention I hate insurance?



I kinda see what ya mean. You must be talkin about insurance fraud? Because IMO, theres absolutely nothin wrong with turnin an insurance claim in. They (ins.co.'s) dont make millions a year they make BILLIONS a year.........


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> You'll have to put your pistol down to work. (Provided you have a beer in the other). Don't you think it will look odd having an ape running a tape measure?



I don't drink.....or own a pistol for that matter. 

Believe me though my friend.....I can build.


----------



## sunfish

Mastermind said:


> I don't drink.....or own a pistol for that matter.
> 
> Believe me though my friend.....I can build.



I drink a bit, own a few pistols and can build, almost all at the same time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mastermind said:


> I don't drink.....or own a pistol for that matter.
> 
> Believe me though my friend.....I can build.



But do you promise to bring the gun toting monkey? 
Cause he's just bad ass...


----------



## DSS

Oral support?????

Jesus Stumpy, I like ya and all, but......but.....


...I'd rather send ya some wrenches and stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am not a builder (but I know a couple in this thread) but I can hold stuff up carry stuff and really good at getting yelled at. Lets get together and build one.
> 
> Thoughts?



Lets see what we can pull off.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> I don't drink.....or own a pistol for that matter.
> 
> Believe me though my friend.....I can build.



If you can build I can handle the shocking stuff (as long as he is out of the city limits and no inspector is involved). My license is good for Louisiana only.


----------



## logging22

Just spent a few hours with Stumpy, Spencer, and Eric. Found out a lot. Stump is heartbroke, peanuts are good, country rules, Lady Gaga IS a girl, and there is a lot of money in poop. Just sayin.


----------



## Mastermind

barneyrb said:


> If you can build I can handle the shocking stuff (as long as he is out of the city limits and no inspector is involved). My license is good for Louisiana only.



I have a feeling we can get something going. I talked to my son-in-law and another guy today that are willing to help out. If I had the dimensions of the building including height, size of doors and so forth, I could work up a material list.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> I have a feeling we can get something going. I talked to my son-in-law and another guy today that are willing to help out. If I had the dimensions of the building including height, size of doors and so forth, I could work up a material list.



I just need what is going in the shop to size the main and service


----------



## Arrowhead

logging22 said:


> Just spent a few hours with Stumpy, Spencer, and Eric. Found out a lot. Stump is heartbroke, peanuts are good, country rules, Lady Gaga IS a girl, and there is a lot of money in poop. Just sayin.



Are you sure? :monkey:


----------



## logging22

Arrowhead said:


> Are you sure? :monkey:



Well, according to plumcrazy (Eric) she is. Im not sure.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> I don't drink.....or own a pistol for that matter.
> 
> Believe me though my friend.....I can build.



That is true. I've seen Randy's work. He built an awesome playhouse for his grandkids in his backyard!

I do drink, don't own a pistol and could supervise.


----------



## Mastermind

wendell said:


> That is true. I've seen Randy's work. He built an awesome playhouse for his grandkids in his backyard!
> 
> I do drink, don't own a pistol and could supervise.



You are just jealous of my skills..............and stuff. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

barneyrb said:


> If you can build I can handle the shocking stuff (as long as he is out of the city limits and no inspector is involved). My license is good for Louisiana only.


There will be no inspectors. This is the Ozarks. 



logging22 said:


> Just spent a few hours with Stumpy, Spencer, and Eric. Found out a lot. Stump is heartbroke, peanuts are good, country rules, Lady Gaga IS a girl, and there is a lot of money in poop. Just sayin.


Was there a secret meeting that I didn't know about? 

Let's get something goin, I'm ready to help!


----------



## Mo. Jim

*support*

It is realy great to see all the offers of help and support from members out of state. I met Stumpy at the Ar. gtg and kind of took a likeing to him. I took him for a man of his word. It won't be easy but I think he will come out of this a stronger man. Chad don't let pride get in the way of all the offers of help to get you back on your feet. I know you were on a roll and then got kicked in the teeth,but friend thats called LIFE and sometime it sucks big time. I have had my share of beat downs and you just retreat,regroup and attack the problem again. I don't mean to lecture,just telling it like I have experienced it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I just got back in From Less's place. Eric, James & I went down there to do some tradin as we had planned for the last week. Enjoyed the company & good food. If you guy's ever want the best coleslaw you've ever had just go to Less's. Kim can whip up some mean slaw.

Have'nt caught up on the thread yet. Do you guys mind if I post pics of the damage?? It's not easy to look at.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

OK, caught up on the thread. 

My pride is really takin a beating on this. I've always been the type to clean up my own mess. & this is my mess. With that being said, the offers here are more than overwhelming. 

I still haven't really been able to stomach staying out there to see whats what for very long to even know what might be salvageable. 

Please understand when I say that I need a lil time before everybody shows up to build me back up. 
It may sound silly to some, but I'm kinda in a greiveing process. This shop wasn't just a place of business. It was me. All that I have been working for since I was little & starting my tool collection. Not trying to play the sypathy card in any way & some of those who know me a lil more personal on here know that I don't operate that way.

This post is I guess a vent. Arborist site is part of my life too. You are all family to me. Several on here have been pushing me for a while now & keeping me goin, and giving me help to git to where I'm at now. 

This misfortune will not git me down. I may have to stay on my knees fer a bit to catch my breath after this big blow to the nutsack. 

I'm not able to individually thank everybody. So here's a big thanks to you for the support that I have already received.

I have some other issues I need to resolve before I feel right about accepting any charity. This past few months have been rough.

GOD Bless you all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a new thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> OK, caught up on the thread.
> 
> My pride is really takin a beating on this. I've always been the type to clean up my own mess. & this is my mess. With that being said, the offers here are more than overwhelming.
> 
> I still haven't really been able to stomach staying out there to see whats what for very long to even know what might be salvageable.
> 
> Please understand when I say that I need a lil time before everybody shows up to build me back up.
> It may sound silly to some, but I'm kinda in a greiveing process. This shop wasn't just a place of business. It was me. All that I have been working for since I was little & starting my tool collection. Not trying to play the sypathy card in any way & some of those who know me a lil more personal on here know that I don't operate that way.
> 
> This post is I guess a vent. Arborist site is part of my life too. You are all family to me. Several on here have been pushing me for a while now & keeping me goin, and giving me help to git to where I'm at now.
> 
> This misfortune will not git me down. I may have to stay on my knees fer a bit to catch my breath after this big blow to the nutsack.
> 
> I'm not able to individually thank everybody. So here's a big thanks to you for the support that I have already received.
> 
> I have some other issues I need to resolve before I feel right about accepting any charity. This past few months have been rough.
> 
> GOD Bless you all.



I'm glad you spent the day with freinds, I would have made that drive yesterday.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm glad you spent the day with freinds, I would have made that drive yesterday.



You don't rate high enough for every honor. People just have to realize there places.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> You don't rate high enough for every honor. People just have to realize there places.



Thats true everyone needs to be put in there place once in a while. :msp_biggrin: Just for that guys I'll have a mini GTG today just me and my saws. :msp_rolleyes: That way I'll be sure to be the coolest guy there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> You don't rate high enough for every honor. People just have to realize there places.



I'll bet Les didn't know I got a AH81 before he didn't invite me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Is that montgomery wards?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is that montgomery wards?



Sears/David Bradley 131CC


----------



## RVALUE

There I go, getting beat again. I need to just throw my 3120 away.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There I go, getting beat again. I need to just throw my 3120 away.



Two different worlds the DB is sloooooooow. Wigglesworth said you can sharpin it in the cut its so slow.:smile2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Dan, I see Stephen is running full bore this morning,so open the gate and turn him out.:smile2: I got up to make a old mans head call a hour ago and here I sit drinking coffee and on AS. They keep talking snow tonight and I keep hopeing their wrong,oh well. I think I will go back to bed,I don't operate well on 3 hours sleep anymore.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> There I go, getting beat again. I need to just throw my 3120 away.



I will PM you the adress to the dump and shipping cost.:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will PM you the adress to the dump and shipping cost.:big_smile:



NWA to Kansas... It's gotta go right through my place... It may get way layed here for a couple ....... Years ..... Before I get it to you via Matt's express.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> NWA to Kansas... It's gotta go right through my place... It may get way layed here for a couple ....... Years ..... Before I get it to you via Matt's express.....:msp_biggrin:



That Matt's Express has been known and proven to "save a fortune".


----------



## RVALUE

I was in MO on the smokey day, and ALMOST called you. he he


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I've got tools, time and skill to build, but looking at all the folks above me I may be better served standing guard as I'm the only one that's got "a pistol" ROFL


Stump, I completely understand the nut shot. BTDT. It takes a bit to deal with it. When you get some time, post up some dimensions/details etc on the shop and some of us can get build lists and start scrounging for/setting aside materials. I'll be there to help rebuild when they set a date. 

When you get around to inventorying customer stuff, get that list on here too. I'm sure there's lots of us that may have extra stuff laying around to help replace their loss as well. (not at all "about me", but helping you recover from the guilt you feel over others stuff). Absolutely put mine at the end of the list.

You're more than a forum member to many of us. You're a brother. We'll get you back up and running and I'd bet with all the support you've got that this will all be over within a few months (and your shop will be clean :msp_biggrin: )


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just thought that I would pass on some info I gathered up last night during one of our many deep intellectual conversations. We found out that when Less is talkin chit he prefers peanuts over corn.otstir:

Also found out you don't really want to rub Erics thigh while he's driveing. He will pull a knife & pretty sure would use it.:msp_scared: I thought that by the music he was listening to he was into that sorta thing. Guess I was wrong.

James don't say much but when he does, he hits the nail right on the head.
I think he should change his username to Silent Bob.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just thought that I would pass on some info I gathered up last night during one of our many deep intellectual conversations. We found out that when Less is talkin chit he prefers peanuts over corn.otstir:
> 
> Also found out you don't really want to rub Erics thigh while he's driveing. He will pull a knife & pretty sure would use it.:msp_scared: I thought that by the music he was listening to he was into that sorta thing. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> James don't say much but when he does, he hits the nail right on the head.
> I think he should change his username to Silent Bob.



I just got done laughing like I am an idiot. :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was in MO on the smokey day, and ALMOST called you. he he



I'm always around Dan... Cept next week... Gonna head north for a few days...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The Paypal info is posted in the other thread and money has been sent.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just thought that I would pass on some info I gathered up last night during one of our many deep intellectual conversations. We found out that when Less is talkin chit he prefers peanuts over corn.otstir:
> 
> Also found out you don't really want to rub Erics thigh while he's driveing. He will pull a knife & pretty sure would use it.:msp_scared: I thought that by the music he was listening to he was into that sorta thing. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> James don't say much but when he does, he hits the nail right on the head.
> I think he should change his username to Silent Bob.


 After watching the two clowns in the front seat for 2 hrs I was speachless. I just new we was going to pull over and drag a banjo out of the trunk at any moment:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> After watching the two clowns in the front seat for 2 hrs I was speachless. I just new we was going to pull over and drag a banjo out of the trunk at any moment:msp_scared:



Yer pretty chatty today there, "Silent Bob"...
hone:


----------



## Tree Wacker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry man that looks rough. Maybe we need to have a spring shop building GTG. Not trying to crush James' GTG just tossing ideas out there.



thats what we need to do. not trying to crush a GTG but it needs to be a shop building GTG for a fellow saw lover like us.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I was just driving along minding my own bussiness listening to a little gaga and stumpy looked over smiled and rubbed my thigh. That was too much WAy too much. Had a great time thank you les and kim dinner was great as was the time spent talking and laughing:smile2:


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I was just driving along minding my own bussiness listening to a little gaga and stumpy looked over smiled and rubbed my thigh. That was too much WAy too much. Had a great time thank you les and kim dinner was great as was the time spent talking and laughing:smile2:



I got TWO hugs from Stump! What are you complaining about????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I was just driving along minding my own bussiness listening to a little gaga and stumpy looked over smiled and rubbed my thigh. Had a great time thank you.



Sounds like it!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

And there was NO deviled eggs.:frown:


----------



## komatsuvarna

logging22 said:


> And there was NO deviled eggs.:frown:



I almost had some one time, but they were frozen :monkey:






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

logging22 said:


> And there was NO deviled eggs.:frown:



Didnt keep stump from asking tho did it:msp_tongue:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I don't know which would be worse with deviled eggs,... Stump or Les.otstir:


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> I don't know which would be worse with deviled eggs,... Stump or Les.otstir:



Togeher we are a smell to be reckoned with!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I don't know which would be worse with deviled eggs,... Stump or Les.otstir:



If I would have done something different, we would know the answer to that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

*bs*

This thread is like a bar,things pick about closeing time.:smile2:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> If I would have done something different, we would know the answer to that.



If your freezer didn't look like a fridge, we would know what them eggs tasted like...
Just sayin ....


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> If your freezer didn't look like a fridge, we would know what them eggs tasted like...
> Just sayin ....



Now stop and think...... There wasn't any beer in it, that should have been your first clue. 



But it was in the living room, so I give you a pass.


----------



## logging22

Who said beer??:help:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> This thread is like a bar,things pick about closeing time.:smile2:



This thread is like a sand bar.

Or....


Go ugly early.
Off the table Mable, the dime's for the beer.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

ya'll a bunch of sissys for not eating them eggcicles.... all you needed was a stick to poke in them


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Did Any of our viewers get any snow last night?


----------



## Lurch2

Nope. It stayed north.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did Any of our viewers get any snow last night?



Just a whole lot of frost... You???


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did Any of our viewers get any snow last night?



Good morning,we just had dusting here S. of St. Joe,but N.and E. of me they had 1 to 2 inchs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If the weather holds I 'm headed for the woods tomorrow. got to get started on next years wood.


----------



## atvguns

just trying to make sure everyone sees this


Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If the weather holds I 'm headed for the woods tomorrow. got to get started on next years wood.



I'v got a good start on next years,but I need at least four big loads of dry wood. The forcast looks good for next week so I should be able to get that done. I have access to some good cutting,but it's pretty steep hills getting in and out.


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> just trying to make sure everyone sees this
> 
> 
> Husqvarna 261, 262 XP Chainsaw With 20 inch bar and chain | eBay



Thanks for the link,I just bumped it.


----------



## atvguns

All the cool saws are so far away anyone needing to go to jerico springs MO

Mall 2 man saw


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> All the cool saws are so far away anyone needing to go to jerico springs MO
> 
> Mall 2 man saw



If you buy it, I'll pick it up...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> If you buy it, I'll pick it up...



Damn things always need a coil. Coil, coil, coil, coil. Dang, cant we just get a friggin coil manufacturer to make a coil?????? Is it that hard to make a coil for one? Whats the deal. Coil.:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Damn things always need a coil. Coil, coil, coil, coil. Dang, cant we just get a friggin coil manufacturer to make a coil?????? Is it that hard to make a coil for one? Whats the deal. Coil.:msp_confused:



I wouldn't touch one of those things with a 10' pole...
Just sayin...
And stuff...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I wouldn't touch one of those things with a 10' pole...
> Just sayin...
> And stuff...



Well if your gonna put it that way. Fine.:frown:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Damn things always need a coil. Coil, coil, coil, coil. Dang, cant we just get a friggin coil manufacturer to make a coil?????? Is it that hard to make a coil for one? Whats the deal. Coil.:msp_confused:


 So I take it it's hard to find a coil 



Hedgerow said:


> If you buy it, I'll pick it up...


 Thanks for the offer but it looks like Les has all the coils for them


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> So I take it it's hard to find a coil
> 
> Thanks for the offer but it looks like Les has all the coils for them



Got nothing. Just saying. It always seems like they need a coil. Every saw like that you see on ebay, or cl or anywhere else, says "needs coil, no spark". Bad manufacturing process, bad design, something. They are always bad.:msp_mellow:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Got nothing. Just saying. It always seems like they need a coil. Every saw like that you see on ebay, or cl or anywhere else, says "needs coil, no spark". Bad manufacturing process, bad design, something. They are always bad.:msp_mellow:


 I really didn't know that the coils was such a problem child with these critters, glad I found out before I shelled out $200 for a wall hanger


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Damn things always need a coil. Coil, coil, coil, coil. Dang, cant we just get a friggin coil manufacturer to make a coil?????? Is it that hard to make a coil for one? Whats the deal. Coil.:msp_confused:



Try peanuts. I heard they're better.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

getin the saws loaded and the log slpitte. I will try to get som pic. wher in the $%#@ is the camera.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

Im off to move my daughter today. Again. Hate moving.:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

If anyone wants to see a Stihl 036 pulling a 42" bar, go to my YouTube page... HedgerowMO... I thought that saw turned out pretty snotty...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> If anyone wants to see a Stihl 036 pulling a 42" bar, go to my YouTube page... HedgerowMO... I thought that saw turned out pretty snotty...



I thought you were going to Mitchagan and shoot Bambi.


----------



## Mastermind

Deer meat........we need some deer meat. Shame these youngsters have ran them all into the next county.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I thought you were going to Mitchagan and shoot Bambi.



Headed that way early Tuesday AM... I hope that 075 don't get to the shop and have to wait on me... Shouldn't take long to make it a runner and put it on the auction block though... I'll post a pic of the new 36" bar that got "heat treated" at stump's shop when I get back... I used it today on the 9010... What a brute of a saw..


----------



## little possum

The points just may need to be filed. I know the Mercury coils are bad to dry up and crack. But there are still some available. But you guys dont want to mess with the DA-211s, but I will provide a address where it can be sent to a safe home


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Headed that way early Tuesday AM... I hope that 075 don't get to the shop and have to wait on me... Shouldn't take long to make it a runner and put it on the auction block though... I'll post a pic of the new 36" bar that got "heat treated" at stump's shop when I get back... I used it today on the 9010... What a brute of a saw..



Matt I know that between you and Stephen you have a lot parts,but if you need any of the parts I have,just pm me.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> getin the saws loaded and the log slpitte. I will try to get som pic. wher in the $%#@ is the camera.:msp_thumbsup:



Good morning Kenneth,how did the wood cutting go yesterday,well I hope. I hope to get a load after dinner.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Real well got three pickup loades and my twenty ft trailer full - enough room for the log splitter. Went with my youngest brother and my two nephews. Hope every thing goes well for you today


----------



## Hedgerow

Keepin it at the top... And spreadin rep like Santa....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Real well got three pickup loades and my twenty ft trailer full - enough room for the log splitter. Went with my youngest brother and my two nephews. Hope every thing goes well for you today



You know what they say round these parts.... "Pics or it didn't happen!":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

couldn't find camera. Then when I remembered where it was we all ready had it unloaded. But my muscles say it happened even without pictures.:frown:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

4 pages back is everyone all right.


----------



## atvguns

I think everyone is just spending alot of there AS time trying to keep up with Stumpys thread sure is alot of folks jumping in to help, kinda amazing


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Definately amazing.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 4 pages back is everyone all right.



Thanks for bumping it Kenneth... Yup, just keeping up with the other thread is a full time job...:hmm3grin2orange:
The 9010 is headed north tonight by the way... I let Don and Stumpy run it the other day... It's snotty... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for bumping it Kenneth... Yup, just keeping up with the other thread is a full time job...:hmm3grin2orange:
> *The 9010 is headed north tonight by the way... I let Don and Stumpy run it the other day... It's snotty... * :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, it's a Beast! And a very nice saw!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for bumping it Kenneth... Yup, just keeping up with the other thread is a full time job...:hmm3grin2orange:
> The 9010 is headed north tonight by the way... I let Don and Stumpy run it the other day... It's snotty... :hmm3grin2orange:



When should I expect it to arrive.:haha:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yes, it's a Beast! And a very nice saw!



That was with an 8 pin rim by the way... I wonder what it could do if I turned Stumpy loose on it...??? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thought it was already ported?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When should I expect it to arrive.:haha:



I figure bout the time locust cutter has his little get together...:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I figure bout the time locust cutter has his little get together...:smile2:



Has a date been set?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> thought it was already ported?



Supposed to have been, but I don't think it was quite as aggressive as what I'm used to... Also, it's hard to tell with a rev limited coil... All I know, is with a 36" bar, you gotta lean on it to keep it from wanting to bounce off the limited coil... It's a brute... Makes you wonder what it could do at 14,500....
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Dangit hedge you got me chompin at the bit.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> That was with an 8 pin rim by the way... I wonder what it could do if I turned Stumpy loose on it...??? :hmm3grin2orange:



8 pin! I was leaning on it pretty hard and it wanted more! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## rms61moparman

The 9010 is a REAL nice saw that doesn't get NEAR the respect it deserves!!!
I wouldn't trade mine for either of its "competitors".



Mike


----------



## Mo. Jim

*apb*

This thread has been deader than my ex old lady,I thought it needed a bump. Ole Hank C was badmouthing us Mo. boys over in the other thread, this from a guy who goes to family reunions 
to meet women:smile2:


----------



## rms61moparman

Mo. Jim said:


> This thread has been deader than my ex old lady,I thought it needed a bump. Ole Hank C was badmouthing us Mo. boys over in the other thread, this from a guy who goes to family reunions
> to meet women:smile2:





Now, that boy should be able to find a healthier pastime than that!


Mike


----------



## Mo. Jim

*wow*

My neighbor showed up before I finished my last post,after he left I hit submit and up pops a whole new page of posts.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dangit hedge you got me chompin at the bit.



Easy there stump... Patience grasshopper... Let's run this thing at the next event, then see if there's some more grindin' to be done... Then it's your's for the buildin'... Promise...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That was with an 8 pin rim by the way... I wonder what it could do if I turned Stumpy loose on it...??? :hmm3grin2orange:


Are there any 9 pins out there. Try takeing the rakers down a little.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Easy there stump... Patience grasshopper... Let's run this thing at the next event, then see if there's some more grindin' to be done... Then it's your's for the buildin'... Promise...



Keep the shiney side up and have a safe trip. I don't want to have to look for a new work bench
at the spring gtg.:smile2: Oh do you think you could rig a canopy in case of inclement weather.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are there any 9 pins out there. Try takeing the rakers down a little.



Stump was already squawking at ma about how far I took em' down... Ask Don... It's just stout... :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Keep the shiney side up and have a safe trip. I don't want to have to look for a new work bench
> at the spring gtg.:smile2: Oh do you think you could rig a canopy in case of inclement weather.



I'll see what I can do... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are there any 9 pins out there. Try takeing the rakers down a little.



I got one, if I can git it off of britts 3120. It should still be good. The last run I made with it was a 9 pin 24" setup & couldn't stall it. She was gonna be a beast. I'll see if I can save it. It's just got allot of plastic melted onto it.



Hedgerow said:


> Stump was already squawking at ma about how far I took em' down... Ask Don... It's just stout... :msp_confused:



No squalkin from me. That's usually how I run em too. Just not used to others doin it. I thought it had a lil more chain speed than. The 8 pin explains that. Still pulled HARD.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> opcorn:



opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the 044 running today, man I am happy with it. Rod said this is my new work saw. I still got to order a 25" bar and chain and bucking spikes, but it is done. Pics tomorrow I left the camera in the shop.

The cylinder cleanup was easier than I thought, I'd do it again. Metior Piston looked good and is building 150# before first start. I hope it comes up a little higher.

Sorry bout the PM earlier Dan My net went out until now.

I also sent out a MS280 was told it wasn't running. It took two pulls, hit on first pull running on the second pull. Some just give up to easy.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> opcorn:



:coopcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

opcorn: that there is a good one Dan.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got the 044 running today, man I am happy with it. Rod said this is my new work saw. I still got to order a 25" bar and chain and bucking spikes, but it is done. Pics tomorrow I left the camera in the shop.
> 
> The cylinder cleanup was easier than I thought, I'd do it again. Metior Piston looked good and is building 150# before first start. I hope it comes up a little higher.
> 
> Sorry bout the PM earlier Dan My net went out until now.
> 
> I also sent out a MS280 was told it wasn't running. It took two pulls, hit on first pull running on the second pull. Some just give up to easy.



Well where is the pic and video when you get the 25 inch bar on it keep an eye on the oil supply my 044 does good with a 20but is lacking on the 25 I think it might Be the bar design


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Well where is the pic and video when you get the 25 inch bar on it keep an eye on the oil supply my 044 does good with a 20but is lacking on the 25 I think it might Be the bar design



Thanks I'll check that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the 044 a 1996, it has been through four heat cycles and still runs.  The saw looked like it was straight gassed when it was new. When we got it it has spent 14 years of it life took apart in a box.




044 by supercabs78, on Flickr




044 by supercabs78, on Flickr




044 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks good Steve.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think you got a winner there stephen...:msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks good Steve.



In the past saws I have put together have been with new stihl parts, this one has a aftermarket piston can't wait to get some time on it and check it out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> In the past saws I have put together have been with new stihl parts, this one has a aftermarket piston can't wait to get some time on it and check it out.



I think you'll like the Meteor piston Stephen... That's what I put in the 036, and it's on it's 8th tank, and still getting better... The casting seems to be very nice... As to what they're made of??? I got no idea... It was a little
Heavier than the OEM piston though...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I think you got a winner there stephen...:msp_confused:



I need to get some stickers made myself saying Workerized Saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I think you'll like the Meteor piston Stephen... That's what I put in the 036, and it's on it's 8th tank, and still getting better... The casting seems to be very nice... As to what they're made of??? I got no idea... It was a little
> Heavier than the OEM piston though...



Wiggs sent me this piston, I was worried before it got here but looking at it I thought man this will work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to get some stickers made myself saying Workerized Saws.




Sounds good.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Made it to Michigan... MAH!!!
Time to shoot sumthin'...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Made it to Michigan... MAH!!!
> Time to shoot sumthin'...



We wish you luck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Made it to Michigan... MAH!!!
> Time to shoot sumthin'...



As long as it's not your foot.:msp_scared: Just sayin.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Made it to Michigan... MAH!!!
> Time to shoot sumthin'...



Good Luck Matt!


----------



## atvguns

Stephen the 044 looks good kinda puts mine to shame, although I did find a new fuel tank yesterday for it.

Matt good luck up there we will be waiting on some pics of the tripopcorn:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

matt, if it misfires, don't look down the barrel. just sayin


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> matt, if it misfires, don't look down the barrel. just sayin



Thats the kind of thing you only do once. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## RVALUE

Speaking of misfires, how's your barrell? Still Bent?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Speaking of misfires, how's your barrell? Still Bent?



that's kinda personal ain't it?


----------



## MO-Iron

Hi all,

Retirement sure didn't last long! Friend of mine came up with a medical problem the week after Dan's GTG and I am back in the saddle running a High School Ag. Shop again. I've tried to check the site a few times a week, but sure have fell behind on the news. Really sorry to hear about Stumpy's shop and need someone to pm me his mailing address. Stumpy did a great job of fine tuning my 372 at the GTG, so it can be my turn at a little payback.

I also noticed that I hadn't thanked Dan for hosting his excellent GTG. That is a great location and I am looking forward to the next one.


MO-Iron


----------



## Mo. Jim

MO-Iron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Retirement sure didn't last long! Friend of mine came up with a medical problem the week after Dan's GTG and I am back in the saddle running a High School Ag. Shop again. I've tried to check the site a few times a week, but sure have fell behind on the news. Really sorry to hear about Stumpy's shop and need someone to pm me his mailing address. Stumpy did a great job of fine tuning my 372 at the GTG, so it can be my turn at a little payback.
> 
> I also noticed that I hadn't thanked Dan for hosting his excellent GTG. That is a great location and I am looking forward to the next one.
> 
> 
> MO-Iron



Good to see you back,most of the action has been over on Stumpys rebuilding thread. I hit you with rep for the post.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's some pics of the trusses I looked at today fer the new Stumpbroke howse of saws

<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop024.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop024.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop022.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop022.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

A couple of them need repaired, but I can't beat the price. I'll he want's is fer me to haul them off.:msp_thumbup:
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop023.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop023.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Speaking of misfires, how's your barrell? Still Bent?



I'll bet he is talking to me, I was in bad shape yesterday doing better this morning. I think I have kidney stones? Maybe? It will make your little thingy hurt worse than anything I have ever felt.



MO-Iron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Retirement sure didn't last long! Friend of mine came up with a medical problem the week after Dan's GTG and I am back in the saddle running a High School Ag. Shop again. I've tried to check the site a few times a week, but sure have fell behind on the news. Really sorry to hear about Stumpy's shop and need someone to pm me his mailing address. Stumpy did a great job of fine tuning my 372 at the GTG, so it can be my turn at a little payback.
> 
> I also noticed that I hadn't thanked Dan for hosting his excellent GTG. That is a great location and I am looking forward to the next one.
> 
> 
> MO-Iron



PM sent.


----------



## wigglesworth

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet he is talking to me, I was in bad shape yesterday doing better this morning. I think I have kidney stones? Maybe? It will make your little thingy hurt worse than anything I have ever felt.



yea.....that sounds like a bad day....

My buddy had kidney stones. He literaly thought he was dying. Went to the ER and everything. Said it was one of the worst pains he has ever had....


----------



## wigglesworth

Hedgerow said:


> I got no idea... It was a little
> Heavier than the OEM piston though...



Believe it or not, I recently weighed an OEM 046 slug and a Meteor 046 slug and the meteor was a bit lighter......


----------



## RVALUE

wigglesworth said:


> Believe it or not, I recently weighed an OEM 046 slug and a Meteor 046 slug and the meteor was a bit lighter......



We don't allow drug paraphernalia on this thread.


----------



## sunfish

wigglesworth said:


> yea.....that sounds like a bad day....
> 
> My buddy had kidney stones. He literaly thought he was dying. Went to the ER and everything. Said it was one of the worst pains he has ever had....



I had kidney stones two years ago and really thought I was dying. Went to the ER twice!

The pain is internal when the stone is passing from kidney to bladder. After that, the rest is a piece of cake. I had 3 and took 4-5 days to pass each one. By far the worst pain I've ever had.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> I had kidney stones two years ago and really thought I was dying. Went to the ER twice!
> 
> The pain is internal when the stone is passing from kidney to bladder. After that, the rest is a piece of cake. I had 3 and took 4-5 days to pass each one. By far the worst pain I've ever had.




Worse than being on fire? :monkey:


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Worse than being on fire? :monkey:



Prolly not, but I haven't been on fire yet...


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Prolly not, but I haven't been on fire yet...



That can be arranged, therefore erasing all doubt.


----------



## wigglesworth

RVALUE said:


> We don't allow drug paraphernalia on this thread.



Hey now, that was a long time ago, and all charges were dropped....


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> That can be arranged, therefore erasing all doubt.



I'll just take your word fer it... :msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow we need an update


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow we need an update



No deer... Lots of rain... Dropped A couple
Trees yesterday and plan on doin some saw work Saturday... At least that should be productive... Found a great little husky shop too... Made me a great deal on a new loop of semi chisel for the big Dollie... (-:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like your having a good time.:smile2:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> No deer... Lots of rain... Dropped A couple
> Trees yesterday and plan on doin some saw work Saturday... At least that should be productive... *Found a great little husky shop too*... Made me a great deal on a new loop of semi chisel for the big Dollie... (-:



Any used 346's, any deals?


----------



## Mo. Jim

*Bump*

It was a nice day here in NW. Mo.sunshine and very little wind,38 degrees. Moved some wood,fixed a 028 for a friend and packed and mailed two saws. I sorted about a dozen boxs of 
saws and parts and found a 2171 jonny i'v been looking for three or four months. Needs a piston and a muffler,think I have muffler if I can find it.:smile2:


----------



## logging22

Howdy fellas. Glad to see everyone here lately.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## atvguns

:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see a lot of popcorn,but when does the movie start. I dropped in to pass around some rep,but Don was the only one I could hit. Don't worry I got yawl on my Christmas list.:smile2:
I found the muffler for my 2171 I was talking yesterday. :msp_thumbup: I think this one might 
get Stumpbroke some time before the fall gtg.


----------



## sawnami

Picked up a few Christmas presents. :biggrin:





View attachment 212013


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay thats a nice bucket.

For those tracking it, Tree Wacker got sent up the river  He will be back under his fourth user name just watch the English and typing skills he is fairly easy to pick out.


----------



## logging22

I was wondering bout that guy. WHats his deal anyway? Weirdo or what??:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I was wondering bout that guy. WHats his deal anyway? Weirdo or what??:msp_scared:



He is/was the guy that tried to scam us on his grandpa dying and that big story.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> He is/was the guy that tried to scam us on his grandpa dying and that big story.


 No not the same one. this is the one that lied about getting scammed on ebay. I think the one you are thinking of was Stihl880 or something like that


----------



## atvguns

Tree whacker AKA DH1984 Here is some of his old threads

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169165.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/168901.htm


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> No not the same one. this is the one that lied about getting scammed on ebay.



Dam I can't keep up, so this is the one that the seller came on here and straighted it out?


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dam I can't keep up, so this is the one that the seller came on here and straighted it out?


 That's the one


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> That's the one



I am going to haft to pay more attention, I thought I had a good bead on things.

You know whats sad is I needed that Wacker he put on the swap thread I have one that needs parts but I wouldn't deal with him.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am going to haft to pay more attention, I thought I had a good bead on things.
> 
> You know whats sad is I needed that Wacker he put on the swap thread I have one that needs parts but I wouldn't deal with him.



He also had it listed in the Classified's for $350.00 did you need parts that bad:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> He also had it listed in the Classified's for $350.00 did you need parts that bad:msp_scared:



No I need parts about $50.00 so not that bad at all. He will be lucky to get more that $50.00 for that saw. :msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

So he is a total dirt bag. Got it. On with the show..:redface:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> So he is a total dirt bag. Got it. On with the show..:redface:



What show? are you going to dance for us ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Go ahead and dance now I'm turning my head from the laptop for a few. :smile2:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> What show? are you going to dance for us ?



You know us fat boys cant dance. But i can stumble around and fall pretty good!!


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> I see a lot of popcorn,but when does the movie start. I dropped in to pass around some rep,but Don was the only one I could hit. Don't worry I got yawl on my Christmas list.:smile2:
> I found the muffler for my 2171 I was talking yesterday. :msp_thumbup: I think this one might
> get Stumpbroke some time before the fall gtg.




I would say you had better send it in before last month, but..........

I would say you need to light a fire under Stumpy, but.........

I would say .........

I'd better not say.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> So he is a total dirt bag. Got it. On with the show..:redface:



That was the first post that popped up. I was afraid you were on to me.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> That was the first post that popped up. I was afraid you were on to me.



Not you brother. The 'other' dirt bag! LOL:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I need parts about $50.00 so not that bad at all. He will be lucky to get more that $50.00 for that saw. :msp_wink:



If you can strike a deal with him, I could probably pick it up locally and send it to ya. I just live about an hour south of that cat. Just a thought,, If ya really really really want it .


----------



## RVALUE

komatsuvarna said:


> If you can strike a deal with him, I could probably pick it up locally and send it to ya. I just live about an hour south of that cat. Just a thought,, If ya really really really want it .



An hour on a trac hoe is not very far.


----------



## komatsuvarna

RVALUE said:


> An hour on a trac hoe is not very far.



LOL, nope not really....

How bout roughly 60 miles south of him then? Thats a couple days on a hoe .


----------



## Hank Chinaski

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL, nope not really....
> 
> How bout roughly 60 miles south of him then? Thats a couple days on a hoe .



especially 3 minutes at a time.... and I wonder how much all the charges would be in the end (ie what'd be the pimps commission?) < doing research for my new job


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


----------



## sawnami

komatsuvarna said:


> LOL, nope not really....
> 
> How bout roughly 60 miles south of him then? Thats a couple days on a hoe .



How many gallons per mile does it get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> How many gallons per mile does it get?
> 
> *Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*



Do you know you can remove the ad in your Tapatalk settings?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> Do you know you can remove the ad in your Tapatalk settings?



well that'd take away the pretentiousness of it all wouldn't it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

It's about time to gather the egg's


----------



## RVALUE

Did someone wake up the chickens?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Did someone wake up the chickens?



I thought you did


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I thought you did



It doesn't help to wake them up by choking them.


----------



## RVALUE

Where is that 090? I may have to eat my words. I'd sure like to have one of those. I'd put it beside my Fav 441.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> It doesn't help to wake them up by choking them.


At your age you should know that by now:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy hasn't been on in awhile he must have flew the coop

can I say that:eek2:


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe he is fixing my mule. :monkey:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Maybe he is fixing my mule. :monkey:



sounds suspiciously like "code" for something or other...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm here.:msp_tongue:
Just been busy. Gonna pick up the trusses today:msp_thumbsup:

BTW nothing like choking a chicken first thing in the morning.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

be sure and let us know how long the trusses are.


----------



## Freehand

And less about the chicken choking.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> And less about the chicken choking.



Say what???


----------



## Freehand

You guys are a riot.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a little video blurb for ya Jason... I know what a fan of the 036 you are... Can you say "Trade Bait"?
At the next GTG???

[video=youtube;PFKjMNLWB8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKjMNLWB8Y[/video]


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a little video blurb for ya Jason... I know what a fan of the 036 you are... Can you say "Trade Bait"?
> At the next GTG???
> 
> [video=youtube;PFKjMNLWB8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKjMNLWB8Y[/video]



Gotta big Efco with hella compression……..:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Gotta big Efco with hella compression……..:msp_sneaky:



Hmmmm....
6 Cube???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

82cc :msp_sad:


http://www.efcopower.com/sites/default/files/980_IPL.pdf


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Does that efco run. It should be a good one.


----------



## Freehand

Ya, I had it out at the gtg.Needs an idle screw and a couple small things.STOUT compression.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Ya, I had it out at the gtg.Needs an idle screw and a couple small things.STOUT compression.



Unlimited coil???


----------



## Freehand

Gonna hafta check.


----------



## Hedgerow

freehand said:


> gonna hafta check.



:d:d


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> Gonna hafta check.



tl;dr


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just came in from stoking the old wood burner,the rain has turned to a wet slushy snow. It is going to get slick out there when the temperture drops a few more degrees.:frown:
Are you guys down south getting any of this same weather?


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Just came in from stoking the old wood burner,the rain has turned to a wet slushy snow. It is going to get slick out there when the temperture drops a few more degrees.:frown:
> Are you guys down south getting any of this same weather?



Got nothing yet. Probably early am.:bang:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Got nothing yet. Probably early am.:bang:



Just gave you and Wendell some Christmas rep


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Just came in from stoking the old wood burner,the rain has turned to a wet slushy snow. It is going to get slick out there when the temperture drops a few more degrees.:frown:
> Are you guys down south getting any of this same weather?



Are you trying to send us 'used' weather? What a deal.......

I just remembered, I had lunch with Troy's (choot em 'Lizbeth, choot em!) cousin yesterday. He wouldn't say a word........ :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

From the last page, the GTG planning in not even under way yet and Jason is talking #### about how big and fast his saws are. It may not be me taking his folding money but someone needs to. 

I'm off to the DR today, man I hate going to them I haven't seen one sense my physical to get out of the Army 11 years ago.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Luck at the Dr.

No snow in Norton. It looks like a mess couple hours south of here. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

good luck at the doc.


it was in the mid-upper 50's here when I got up @ 6:30


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> From the last page, the GTG planning in not even under way yet and Jason is talking #### about how big and fast his saws are. It may not be me taking his folding money but someone needs to.
> 
> I'm off to the DR today, man I hate going to them I haven't seen one sense my physical to get out of the Army 11 years ago.



Wut? No one orates manure like WSC hisself.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

How many people are joining this gtg?  

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good Luck at the Dr.
> 
> No snow in Norton. It looks like a mess couple hours south of here. Stay safe everyone.



Good morning Kenneth,sitting here haveing coffee and being thankful that I don't have to get out and work in this weather. More of the same today,rain,sleet and snow,high of 32.
Weather here is minor compared to parts of Co.,Nm.,and Tx. Those people got hammered.


----------



## Hedgerow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> How many people are joining this gtg?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk



We keep waiting for you to show up at one of em'... :msp_confused:
Surely you got a few saws to add to the "all saws" picture...
:big_smile:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm off to the DR today, man I hate going to them I haven't seen one sense my physical to get out of the Army 11 years ago.



+1
I went for 35 years without a regular doctor but decided I'd better claim stake on one before I really needed one. Just had my yearly exam. I HATE the prostrate exam part though:-(

Had a little mist on my face shield riding to work this AM otherwise pretty mild weather here.




Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Wut? No one orates manure like WSC hisself.



I'll get started on that soon.

Every shop needs one. This is my third year ordering them off ebay My local dealers don't stock them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> +1
> I went for 35 years without a regular doctor but decided I'd better claim stake on one before I really needed one. Just had my yearly exam. I HATE the prostrate exam part though:-(
> 
> Had a little mist on my face shield riding to work this AM otherwise pretty mild weather here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone



Turns out it was an infection, I'll live. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hedgerow said:


> We keep waiting for you to show up at one of em'... :msp_confused:
> Surely you got a few saws to add to the "all saws" picture...
> :big_smile:



That was earlier this year if im thinking right? Funds were low at the time and I couldnt make it!! I have the money this year... Now if I have the time (if im working) is the big question! By that time I should have about 20 to add 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Turns out it was an infection, I'll live. :msp_thumbup:



I TOLD you not to put that there...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> I TOLD you not to put that there...



I figured you'd be all over that one... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is Stump? Why ain't he in here talking #### about a fast saw he is building?  :looking around everywhere:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone else notice how our little thread took a snooze when hedge went on his hiatus? hedge is back, snooze over. welcome back matt. get any deer meet?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone else notice how our little thread took a snooze when hedge went on his hiatus? hedge is back, snooze over. welcome back matt. get any deer meet?



Nope... Just got really wet... Then really cold... Got a porch full of wood cut with my uncle though.
So I guess it wasn't a total loss...
:msp_confused:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Just got really wet... Then really cold... Got a porch full of wood cut with my uncle though.
> So I guess it wasn't a total loss...
> :msp_confused:



Matt do you still need 076 parts,I have some,there is no need for Stephen to strip his saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt do you still need 076 parts,I have some,there is no need for Stephen to strip his saw.



It's an 075, so many of the 076 parts will fit I think. It has a full wrap handle, so I'll need both bottom AV mounts and a de-comp button, but I haven't dug out the 760 carcasses to see what I already have. Figured I'd do that tomorrow. I'll let you know as soon as I tear into it.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone



That's why I dictate when I have to use my phone. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> That's why I dictate when I have to use my phone. :hmm3grin2orange:



That's cause yer a dictator... Oh, and I'm posting and driving...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> That's cause yer a dictator... Oh, and I'm posting and driving...:msp_tongue:



the fact that you know Wendells a "dic tater" makes me feel much less secure in our friendship... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> the fact that you know Wendells a "dic tater" makes me feel much less secure in our friendship... :msp_unsure:



No. That's what Stephen went to the DR for today...


----------



## wendell

Hank Chinaski said:


> the fact that you know Wendells a "dic tater" makes me feel much less secure in our friendship... :msp_unsure:



And I'm very uncomfortable with how you found out I was as big as a tater. :frown:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> And I'm very uncomfortable with how you found out I was as big as a tater. :frown:



you left off "tot" :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski




----------



## sawnami

Been experimenting with some electrolytic rust removal. I picked out a very nasty RR spike hammer head to try it this time.

Before
View attachment 212473






Right after removing from the bath
View attachment 212474






After washing and brushing loose debris off. It doesn't restore lost metal though.:evilgrin:
View attachment 212475






Inside of handle hole. It's handy because the process gets in all of the hard to reach places.
View attachment 212476


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hellooooooooo ooooo ooooo. anybody here?


----------



## RVALUE

Nope.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

just us popcorn eaters.

opcorn:


----------



## Freehand

I wish they had a butt scractchin' smiley.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I wish they had a butt scractchin' smiley.



Or nose pickin'...
:nosebleed:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I wish they had a butt scractchin' smiley.



http://www.arboristsite.com/customavatars/avatar34801_1.gif


----------



## jerrycmorrow

at's wut i thot


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> at's wut i thot



It's time for you guys to ramp up the entertainment production...


----------



## logging22

snore


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you don't unnerstand yet cause ur so young. when you get to be an OF just breathing is entertaining. i was gonna ask you if you ever go to rogersville but the guy said it had to be shipped, for $35. guess i'm gonna pass. nice looking saw though


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> snore



You been doing yer push ups les!??


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> You been doing yer push ups les!??



Push ups for what? I aint skeered.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Push ups for what? I aint skeered.:hmm3grin2orange:



Them's for winnin' Les...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Or nose pickin'...
> :nosebleed:



<a href="http://zaazu.com"><img src="http://images.zaazu.com/img/nosepick-nosepick-nose-gross-smiley-emoticon-000600-medium.gif" width="78" height="74" border="0" alt="http://zaazu.com" /></a>


----------



## Hank Chinaski

logging22 said:


> Push ups for what? I aint skeered.:hmm3grin2orange:



maybe not, but you are scary... :eek2:


----------



## Freehand

Nah.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Nah.



:haha: some pics are better uncomented on. But it is funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Merry Christmas to all in this thread. I hope everyone has a good time. If you get coal open the wood burner and toss it in, you'll be warm and happy all in one. 

If your better half didn't get you anything means she didn't run your credit card up, so you got something after all. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Same to you Everyone have a Merry Christmas. Also Remember the reason for the season.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## little possum

That rail road spike hammer is awesome. Anybody have the skills to make one?


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> That rail road spike hammer is awesome. Anybody have the skills to make one?



Sunfish could probably make one from scratch...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

little possum said:


> That rail road spike hammer is awesome. Anybody have the skills to make one?



used one for a while several years ago. the beauty is that when you hit the spike dead-on all the force is concentrated directly into the spike. the ugly is it takes a while to get your stroke and especially your aim dead-on. will def give a guy a workout though.


----------



## sawnami

little possum said:


> That rail road spike hammer is awesome. Anybody have the skills to make one?



To make one?:msp_confused:

John T can probably make you a hammer like that.

I've got the rust removal setup. I collect old farm implement and automotive hand tools and it is handy when you want to clean up one and not risk loosing the markings on the tool. Did do a 32" bar a while back and it worked well also.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bumpage to the top... 
:hell_boy:


----------



## atvguns

Anyone have a rear handle for a 034 and are they the same as a 036?


----------



## Hedgerow

This thread needs a picture of some fish... That aught to liven things up a little...:msp_tongue:







Fish are gooood...
:big_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Was that an 'extra' handle?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yum. fish fry


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Was that an 'extra' handle?


 I don't care if it is extra or the one you are using just send it to me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Bumpage to the top...
> :hell_boy:



Back at ya


----------



## RVALUE

I am in need a trading fodder or $ for a pet project I am working on.


----------



## RVALUE

My Marine son is scheduled to come in tonight. Last leave before Afghanistan. Someday he'll grow up. Hopefully.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I don't care if it is extra or the one you are using just send it to me:hmm3grin2orange:



Someone on here has a lot of 034's.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Someone on here has a lot of 034's.



Who has those besides you? My newest saw guy I go to has one in a box I can check with him see what he wants for it. Might be a few days.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> My Marine son is scheduled to come in tonight. Last leave before Afghanistan. Someday he'll grow up. Hopefully.



Unfortunately they only grow up by makeing bad decisions that we have already made and learned from.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> My Marine son is scheduled to come in tonight. Last leave before Afghanistan. Someday he'll grow up. Hopefully.



him being a Marine makes you look a lot better... 

jus' sayin' 




*btw Dan, still way impressed with your place in Jasper. Thanks again for your hospitality. FWIW: I'd bet you could prob hold an open "workday weekend" and get a few guys from here willing to come help out there if you wanted too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hank Chinaski said:


> *btw Dan, still way impressed with your place in Jasper. Thanks again for your hospitality. FWIW: I'd bet you could prob hold an open "workday weekend" and get a few guys from here willing to come help out there if you wanted too.




Man I don't know Dan's hard to deal with.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> him being a Marine makes you look a lot better...
> 
> jus' sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *btw Dan, still way impressed with your place in Jasper. Thanks again for your hospitality. FWIW: I'd bet you could prob hold an open "workday weekend" and get a few guys from here willing to come help out there if you wanted too.



2 words... FISH FRY...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yum. i'm in.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Who has those besides you? My newest saw guy I go to has one in a box I can check with him see what he wants for it. Might be a few days.


 You have your own personal saw guy? Does your old saw guy know you are stepping out on him?

No hurry on checking on the parts this may end up being a parts saw anyway. I tore it down far enough today to find that the crank bearings are really sloppy like $2 Ho sloppy I just hope the case is still good if not there goes that deal


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You have your own personal saw guy? Does your old saw guy know you are stepping out on him?
> 
> No hurry on checking on the parts this may end up being a parts saw anyway. I tore it down far enough today to find that the crank bearings are really sloppy like $2 Ho sloppy I just hope the case is still good if not there goes that deal



Quit messin with those junky ole' stihl's... You need to be introduced to "the other German saw"...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Quit messin with those junky ole' stihl's... You need to be introduced to "the other German saw"...:hmm3grin2orange:


 I did take a look at them at Lowe's the other day:eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I did take a look at them at Lowe's the other day:eek2:



They had some rentals? I've never seen one... Wait till you run the 9010 this spring... It's running a 36" right now... With an 8 pin... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Unfortunately they only grow up by makeing bad decisions that we have already made and learned from.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:.



That's where they came from.


----------



## RVALUE

I tried to eat my words today, and tried to buy a 041 G. (?) Money or favors couldn't buy it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I tried to eat my words today, and tried to buy a 041 G. (?) Money or favors couldn't buy it.



They are a little hard to find. :hmm3grin2orange: I got one I need to get home. We will GTG one of these days.

Edit: I have three saws out from KY To KS. When I joined this site members had saws in different states and countries, back then I thought no way I'd not have a saw home. Now I see how, shipping is a big costly issue.



atvguns said:


> You have your own personal saw guy? Does your old saw guy know you are stepping out on him?
> 
> No hurry on checking on the parts this may end up being a parts saw anyway. I tore it down far enough today to find that the crank bearings are really sloppy like $2 Ho sloppy I just hope the case is still good if not there goes that deal



Yep, you got to have more than one "saw guy" just in case one of them isn't putting out saws the other is. :hmm3grin2orange:

I'll check with him in the next few days.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

yeah we need to GTG Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Off to Finnish a little job this morning... Bout 3 cords I figure... Hopefully done by 10... Ish???:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> yeah we need to GTG Matt.



I'm always game... I'm in Joplin right now... Fixin to dull some chains...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Off to Finnish a little job this morning... Bout 3 cords I figure... Hopefully done by 10... Ish???:msp_confused:



Sounds like fun If a guy don't get started early here he will get in the mud when it thaws.:frown:


----------



## sawnami

Mud??????????? 

You mean that stuff that shows up occasionally here between the rocks when it rains?:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That would be the stuff.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Can anybody identify this saw???
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/?action=view&amp;current=shop039.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/shop039.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I'll give you a hint
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/?action=view&amp;current=saws11-11010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/saws11-11010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I've got it semi cleaned up& tore down. The cyl & case are useable. I think I've got the most of the stuff located to fix it.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/?action=view&amp;current=shop045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/shop045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/?action=view&amp;current=shop049.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/3120xp/shop049.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Les, I was able to find the B&C fer the 044. Not a thing wrong with it
I wish I could say the same fer the rest of the saw. This B&C was at the bottom of the plastic tub that the saw was stored in. I'll be workin on cleaning up the 044 next to see what it's gonna need.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop044.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop044.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Conners enjoying being able to wrench on something again too.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And a few of the shack
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop051.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop051.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I found these metal clips at the hardware store to hold brooms & such. I'm trying to utilize all the space I have. So I stuck the broom to the ceiling.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop042.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop042.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

They also work fer holding die grinders to the ceiling too.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/?action=view&amp;current=shop041.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop/shop041.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunfish

Stumpy, I think you'll do fine in the "Stump coop"... 

Ya know, it's kind of like a Dog House...:msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like fun If a guy don't get started early here he will get in the mud when it thaws.:frown:



Pullin out now... Still froze!!! 
Stump's got quite a project with that 3120... Wow!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Heres what was left of the husky 50 that I was workin on the day it burnt.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/?action=view&amp;current=shop013.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/shop013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I found another saw to finish this project. I think this will be Claytons Christmas present.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/?action=view&amp;current=shop054.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/shop054.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The P&C are in good shape.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/?action=view&amp;current=shop053.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/shop053.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

HEY Les, This is the 136 I got from you last time James, Eric & I was down there. 150psi, runs like a top. This is gonna be Shelmans present. MOjim sent us another 36 husky (it's conners present) and a Homie XL2 that will also be Shelmans. I'll git pics of them tomarrow.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=shop050.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/shop050.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Heres what was left of the husky 50 that I was workin on the day it burnt.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/?action=view&amp;current=shop013.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Husky%2050/shop013.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Hey man, think you'll need to recheck the timin #s on that thing.

Hope ya'll have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Hey man, think you'll need to recheck the timin #s on that thing.
> 
> Hope ya'll have a Merry Christmas!



HA!! I've already got me another degree wheel mounted up & ready to go. I think I'm almost ready to do some grindin

BTW Don. That friend of mine was very pleased with the Jonny Red.:msp_thumbup: I owe you big time.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> HA!! I've already got me another degree wheel mounted up & ready to go. I think I'm almost ready to do some grindin
> 
> BTW Don. That friend of mine was very pleased with the Jonny Red.:msp_thumbup: I owe you big time.



Glad he liked it, is a very good saw. You owe me nothing, just glad to see ya gettin back on yer feet. :msp_cool:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Need to get some flame stickers to put behind your Stumpbroke stickers now ... :hmm3grin2orange: everybody wants "Special Edition" saws


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> Need to get some flame stickers to put behind your Stumpbroke stickers now ... :hmm3grin2orange: everybody wants "Special Edition" saws



All the stickers I had left are gone. So I'm gonna have the local graphics guy make me up some. I'd like to incorporate some sort of flames on them.:angry2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:angry2:This would be neet if it doesn't have a copy right.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## atvguns

Hey Stump the coop is looking good glad to see you are making some head way with things, let me know if you need any help and I will try to find someone:hmm3grin2orange:

Merry christmas everyone hope Santa treats you guys well.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> All the stickers I had left are gone. So I'm gonna have the local graphics guy make me up some. I'd like to incorporate some sort of flames on them.:angry2:



Any way that I could get a sticker made just like the old ones for my 036


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

hahaha that flame headed smiley looks like me before i comb my hair


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Any way that I could get a sticker made just like the old ones for my 036



I don't know about that. The one the local guy is sposed to be makeing will be close. Actually, I think I left one of the originals with him so you may be in luck.

Heres what Less' Race 044 looked like, Thats a husky 44 or 50 tank melted to the top of it. The tanks was sitting on top of the tote thet the 044 was in.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop056.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop056.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop055.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop055.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Most of the stuff is usable, won't be pretty, but usable. 
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop059.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop057.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop057.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I think the tank is even usable, just a lil rough on the tail end, but doesn't look like it's gonna leak.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop060.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop060.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/?action=view&amp;current=shop062.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/Les%20044/shop062.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Lurch2

Merry Xmas all. Safe travels to those who are on the road.


----------



## logging22

Great pics Stump. Looks arent everything. Ugly is the new pretty.:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Looks like WSC won the mission backpack saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Looks like WSC won the mission backpack saw



I hope everyone has had a nice Christmas, I have.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I hope everybody had a good one today. The kids made out like bandits.


----------



## atvguns

Howdy Stump


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Howdy Stump



Howdy Bob:msp_biggrin:
Didja have a good day??


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Howdy Bob:msp_biggrin:
> Didja have a good day??



could of been better if I hadn't had to come back to work tonight but oh well somebody has to keep the lights on


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> Need to get some flame stickers to put behind your Stumpbroke stickers now ... :hmm3grin2orange: everybody wants "Special Edition" saws



Hey, love the new avatar.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> could of been better if I hadn't had to come back to work tonight but oh well somebody has to keep the lights on



Next time yer in the area, make sure to stop by & check out the coop.:msp_thumbsup:

We also need to plan a trip to Doniphan too.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like fun If a guy don't get started early here he will get in the mud when it thaws.:frown:



Got this and a full truck load Saturday morning. Bout 10 more hauls like that and I'll be able to spend more time cleaning the saws...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Stumpys Customs said:


> Next time yer in the area, make sure to stop by & check out the coop.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> We also need to plan a trip to Doniphan too.



I wanna go too! I have a new cd ive been waiting to share


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I wanna go too! I have a new cd ive been waiting to share



I'm not gonna even ask what it might be.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm not gonna even ask what it might be.:bang:



Surely it must be Mearle Haggard's greatest hits... Right???
:big_smile:


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ffHcGlF0xDw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

Friggin' awesome... I was raised on that stuff...


----------



## RVALUE

Boy's, I ran the 441 today. That's a pretty nice saw, and smooth too. 

Thanks a bunch.



I was saving my money to buy a special saw, but that isn't working out. So I bought a new


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I was saving my money to buy a special saw, but that isn't working out. So I bought a new _____________


:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused: Is this fill in the blank or what


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

James/spencer/atvguns/silentbob clean out your pm inbox


----------



## little possum

Hedge, what brand is that trailer?


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> James/spencer/atvguns/silentbob clean out your pm inbox


 Done


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Hedge, what brand is that trailer?



Made by Ozark trailer Mfg. Down by Branson. No frills, but stout... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Likes me some Hank Sr. with mah whiskey.


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xnKOVPXhlnE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE

I was saving my money to buy a special chainsaw, and that didn't work out. So I bought a new pickup, and had money left over.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I was saving my money to buy a special chainsaw, and that didn't work out. So I bought a new pickup, and had money left over.



pics or shens, you know the rules...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I was saving my money to buy a special chainsaw, and that didn't work out. So I bought a new pickup, and had money left over.



Glad you like the 441. Was the other saw going to be the 090G, before it turned into a raffle?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey stephen, congrats on the saw. i've always suspected you sweeten the odds somewhat. very generous of you. glad you won. i don't think you should disqualify yourself or sit the next ones out. you have as much (maybe more) right as anyone to be eligible for the other saws. keep going; you're on a roll. jerry


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Glad you like the 441. Was the other saw going to be the 090G, before it turned into a raffle?



Speaking of which, I gotta get me some tickets somehow... PM me some time when ya get a minute...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Speaking of which, I gotta get me some tickets somehow... PM me some time when ya get a minute...



Sending PM.


----------



## RVALUE

That 441 must have really had a good mechanic. 

Lucky one too. 

You should go to the casino.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bumpity bump


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is that all any one has to say is (Bump.)?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that all any one has to say is (Bump.)?



My head hurts... :beat_plaster:
How's that?


----------



## RVALUE

My Springfield trip today got kabooshed. 

Jasper tomorrow, Branson Friday. 

I am just short on time. (and other things......)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

hedgerow said:


> my head hurts... :beat_plaster:
> How's that?



mah!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> mah!!!!!!



Mah too... I'm goin' to the house... It's only 60 miles or so...
:amazed:


----------



## logging22

You guys need new material.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> You guys need new material.:msp_thumbup:



I doub thee "les, the finder of new material guy"...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I doub thee "les, the finder of new material guy"...:hmm3grin2orange:



PFFFFTTT! I got nothin. Carry on.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> PFFFFTTT! I got nothin. Carry on.:hmm3grin2orange:



Just doin a lot of fixin lately... I think I'd rather be operating than fixing... I get more done that way... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Conner & I are out here in the coop. He's puttin together his 41 that he got fer Christmas from MOJim. I'm goin through some cases I pulled from the ashes. Pics later......


----------



## RVALUE

What's the difference between a 240 and a 41?


----------



## barneyrb

RVALUE said:


> What's the difference between a 240 and a 41?



199......


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> What's the difference between a 240 and a 41?



Pretty sure they're a whole different saw.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

What's the difference between a 009 and a 090? 







:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's some pics
Wiatt showed up today bearing gifts. He got this 288 & the top from me. Now he's givin it back to replace the one I lost.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Conners bout got this thing back together.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

here's what I'm playin with. My 254 that was tore down & stored in a tote. Hey Don, you recognize this saw??
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

a few more I might be able to salvage.
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0966.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0966.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Oh, I found a good deal on a new toy. Since Britt is gonna let me borrow a welder fer now I used a lil "welder" money to git this
<a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0967.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0967.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good score. you keep scoring like that we need to get busy getting your other shop back up.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm not a very good reader. But I don't see a lot of difference between the 41 and a 240. Maybe homeowner vs. pro? 

As for the 009 and 090, look at the handle placement. :bozos:


----------



## RVALUE

Now I'm off to build a fire for the cabinetmaker. 

Grippy old cuss.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats alful nice of you to get his shop warmed up for him.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I'm not a very good reader. But I don't see a lot of difference between the 41 and a 240. Maybe homeowner vs. pro?
> 
> As for the 009 and 090, look at the handle placement. :bozos:



This is all I know about it.:redface:
http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Husqvarna 240 S 240 SG and 240 SE.pdf

http://s30387.gridserver.com/partsDiagrams/Husqvarna 36 and 41.pdf


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's some pics
> Wiatt showed up today bearing gifts. He got this 288 & the top from me. Now he's givin it back to replace the one I lost.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Conners bout got this thing back together.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> here's what I'm playin with. My 254 that was tore down & stored in a tote. Hey Don, you recognize this saw??
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> a few more I might be able to salvage.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0966.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0966.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Oh, I found a good deal on a new toy. Since Britt is gonna let me borrow a welder fer now I used a lil "welder" money to git this
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0967.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0967.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Cool stump! You're gonna love that thing!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's some pics
> Wiatt showed up today bearing gifts. He got this 288 & the top from me. Now he's givin it back to replace the one I lost.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Conners bout got this thing back together.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> here's what I'm playin with. My 254 that was tore down & stored in a tote. Hey Don, you recognize this saw??
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> a few more I might be able to salvage.
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0966.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0966.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Oh, I found a good deal on a new toy. Since Britt is gonna let me borrow a welder fer now I used a lil "welder" money to git this
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0967.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0967.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Are you sure you know how to use that thing??? Imean you do live in the Sticks and all..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are you sure you know how to use that thing??? Imean you do live in the Sticks and all..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Thats an easy one, just crank on the knobs untill you get the outcome your looking for.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So hows that new saw run. Or are you going to make it a wall hanger?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So hows that new saw run. Or are you going to make it a wall hanger?



Going to hang the bar and very carefully use it at the GTGs. I waiting on a 28" bar from my dealer now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Going to hang the bar and very carefully use it at the GTGs. I waiting on a 28" bar from my dealer now.



You sure that Stihl has enough lead in it's ass to pull a 28" bar??? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

oh snap.


----------



## atvguns

:msp_thumbup: on the lathe Stump


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

it is nicer than the pics show and it is heavier than it looks 
hey stumpy i got my shop apron all ready to go:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> here's what I'm playin with. My 254 that was tore down & stored in a tote. Hey Don, you recognize this saw??
> <a href="http://s772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/?action=view&amp;current=100_0964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy4/stump7997/100_0964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



Yeah, you Stump Smoked it! :msp_ohmy:

Used to look like this;







Good to see things movin right along, Stump!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Yeah, you Stump Smoked it! :msp_ohmy:



Thats not right. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

BUt funny anyway.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

sunfish said:


> Yeah, you Stump Smoked it! :msp_ohmy:
> 
> Used to look like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see things movin right along, Stump!



That's hot...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Kenneth, I'll figure sumthin out with the horizontal drill press.:msp_thumbup:

Eric, You had the light end you red headed pansy, and that apron better not be the flowerdy one you wear with I love Caline Dion on it.:adore:

Don, yes it's a shame. Maybe it'll be like a good steak, smoked to perfection, once I git it done. 

Britt, Thanks for the great hospitality today. We made it home. Now you can proceed with more fire jokes:angry2:


----------



## logging22

Up early Stump!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Up early Stump!:hmm3grin2orange:



Now I am. Conner & I got in around 1:30 this morn from Little Rock visiting Britt (Hank Chinaski) To pick up sum stuff. Then my wife forgot her keys in the house @ 5:30 this morn so I had to git up & let her back in the house. I shoulda made her crawl through the window like I have to do.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Now I am. Conner & I got in around 1:30 this morn from Little Rock visiting Britt (Hank Chinaski) To pick up sum stuff. Then my wife forgot her keys in the house @ 5:30 this morn so I had to git up & let her back in the house. I shoulda made her crawl through the window like I have to do.:hmm3grin2orange:



Now I see why my wife is always leaving that one window unlocked.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i've spent the last two weekends skidding wood out of my woods down to the county road. then skidding it down the road to my drive. etc. etc.
point is, i finally started bucking. decided to use my jd70v today. that sucker is heavy but i really like it. it just pulls the fire outa me. also, sharpened the chain a little aggressivgely too.
fooled around with my Barker GT7 too. slow but steady.
is it almost time for a gtg? wanna run stephen's new saw.


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> Now I am. Conner & I got in around 1:30 this morn from Little Rock visiting Britt (Hank Chinaski) To pick up sum stuff. Then my wife forgot her keys in the house @ 5:30 this morn so I had to git up & let her back in the house. I shoulda made her crawl through the window like I have to do.:hmm3grin2orange:



You went to LR and didnt stop here? What gives mang??:mad2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I just got a call from Kenneth (wkendlumberjack) to post all this. His brother (Russel) boy Albert cut his hand bad (almost off) just a little bit ago with a saw. He will call me back later and let us know what happens. He did say they were scheduling surgery to reattach something? 

This may help some remember him. He is the young man that Les had gave a saw at Dan's First GTG if anyone remembers that.

I wish him and the family well.

I will post as I get info on him.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys I just got a call from Kenneth (wkendlumberjack) to post all this. His brother (Russel) boy Albert cut his hand bad (almost off) just a little bit ago with a saw. He will call me back later and let us know what happens. He did say they were scheduling surgery to reattach something?
> 
> This may help some remember him. He is the young man that Les had gave a saw at Dan's First GTG if anyone remembers that.
> 
> I wish him and the family well.
> 
> I will post as I get info on him.



Oh man, that's bad news! Hope it's not as bad as it sounds.

Tell him we're thinkin of him.


----------



## Art Vandelay

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys I just got a call from Kenneth (wkendlumberjack) to post all this. His brother (Russel) boy Albert cut his hand bad (almost off) just a little bit ago with a saw. He will call me back later and let us know what happens. He did say they were scheduling surgery to reattach something?
> 
> This may help some remember him. He is the young man that Les had gave a saw at Dan's First GTG if anyone remembers that.
> 
> I wish him and the family well.
> 
> I will post as I get info on him.



Is that the Echo Kid or am I confusing him with another members kid? I wish him the best in surgery and recovery.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Art Vandelay said:


> Is that the Echo Kid or am I confusing him with another members kid? I wish him the best in surgery and recovery.



I think your right I couldn't remember his on line name thanks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dayum ken. sorry for the trouble you goin through. done said a prayer for your nephew, your family, and you. keep the faith.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sorry to hear about whats goin on with the Kansas Bunch. Kenneth tell em Stumpys prayin for them.


----------



## Metals406

Just heard about this from Stephen. . . I'll be praying for the little bugger and the family! That just sucks when youngsters get hurt. :frown:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks gentlemen, I will pass along the prayers when I talk to Kenneth next.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just for info I think Albert is 15 or 16 somewhere right there.


----------



## tlandrum

i had 2 fingers mashed off ,they were reattached and rebuilt. i know for certain he is going to be in some excrutiating pain. prayers sent up


----------



## Art Vandelay

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just for info I think Albert is 15 or 16 somewhere right there.



And judging from his posts here, he was a really good kid too.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Art Vandelay said:


> And judging from his posts here, he is a really good kid too.



fixed it for ya


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A little better news now, he had cut two fingers bad he is still waiting on surgery to try and fix them one is questionable.

He was cutting overhead and lost control of the saw or dropped the the saw, and stuck his hand in front of it to save his head. I feel a little better after talking with Kenneth. Now I'm hoping they can save both fingers and use of the fingers.

Kenneth said he will post tomorrow, Thanks all.


Stephen.


----------



## Hedgerow

Awe crap.. Keep us posted man..!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Awe crap.. Keep us posted man..!!!



Kenneth said they had him on some good drugs and he was ok. I'll post more tomorrow after the sergery I'll call Kenneth in the morning.


----------



## Metals406

Two fingers is better news than a whole hand.

I had a buddy that was cutting overhead and took the chain across his face.

Still praying for a full recovery.


----------



## logging22

Hang tough Kid. We here for ya!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got home. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Surgery went well. He cut his middle and ring finger at the joint on the tips left hand. They fused his middle finger with a slight bend and had to pin the ring finger. Supposed to be home today late afternoon. He was useing the ECHO he had a fressh sharpened chain. Thanks Less:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Good night.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got home. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Surgery went well. He cut his middle and ring finger at the joint on the tips left hand. They fused his middle finger with a slight bend and had to pin the ring finger. Supposed to be home today late afternoon. He was useing the ECHO he had a fressh sharpened chain. Thanks Less:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Good night.



Thanks for the update Kenneth. Let him know that he's got allot of people thinking of him.


----------



## rms61moparman

I'll be praying for his speedy recovery and thanking God that it wasn't any worse.


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector

rms61moparman said:


> I'll be praying for his speedy recovery and thanking God that it wasn't any worse.
> 
> 
> Mike



Us too, me and my brother talked about it all evening. The first call yesterday scared me I tried to act calm but I didn't know what to say. We all like the youngsters at our GTG because they are interested in what the family is doing and get in on cutting wood for the heat, clearing fence rows and what have you.

Kenneth when He is better tell him to post a little so we can all say hi and stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Will do. Just talked to my russell they got him in his room about 2:00am and he is eating. Sounds like he is doing good. Thanks again guys.


----------



## warjohn

Kenneth,

If there is anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> Kenneth,
> 
> If there is anything I can do to help let me know.



Appreciate the offer but every thing seems to be going good. He is supposed to be home this afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got home. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. Surgery went well. He cut his middle and ring finger at the joint on the tips left hand. They fused his middle finger with a slight bend and had to pin the ring finger. Supposed to be home today late afternoon. He was useing the ECHO he had a fressh sharpened chain. Thanks Less:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Good night.



Sure am glad to hear he got to keep em Kenneth... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Happy new year fellas.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Here is my chirstmas present from teddy.scout 














the models are my two daughters 12 and 10 
the bar is a 44 inch 3/8 stihl mount


----------



## Work Saw Collector

3003 or 3002 mount?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

3003


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> 3003



 Cool that will fit a bunch of saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got a 47" 3/8 in 3003 as well. 

Edit the 076 won't sling the chain fast enough to scare me.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

yes i have a shed full of ones it wil fit!!!!!:wink2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just got a 47" 3/8 in 3003 as well.
> 
> Edit the 076 won't sling the chain fast enough to scare me.



 Man I told that story wrong and no one called me on it. Mine is 3002 but would like to have it in 3003 as well.

I'll go back to my corner with my head in my ass.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Will do. Just talked to my russell they got him in his room about 2:00am and he is eating. Sounds like he is doing good. Thanks again guys.



Do we need to build him a shop? 






















 Glad it amounts to some 'experience' rather than what is worse.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I told that story wrong and no one called me on it. Mine is 3002 but would like to have it in 3003 as well.
> 
> I'll go back to my corner with my head in my ass.



The 076 may not wow ya with speed, but a better "wood hog" I ain't found...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I gots me a 075 to stumpbreak  
Should be a fun project:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sawnami

Sorry to hear about Albert's mishap. Will be lifting him up in prayer.












View attachment 214724


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> I gots me a 075 to stumpbreak
> Should be a fun project:msp_thumbsup:



Is that code for bar b cue?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I gots me a 075 to stumpbreak
> Should be a fun project:msp_thumbsup:



Cool, thats a heavy man's saw lift with your legs not your back. :hmm3grin2orange: I don't want you getting hurt and not being able to take care of The little lady.

I guess things are back to normal, poking fun at Stump.

To soon?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The wife says me and Rod got to take the money makers out today and bring back a couple pickups full of wood the shed is getting low. She thinks it's low if it isn't full, but I like cutting so should be a fun day of cutting and splitting. We still have plenty of blow downs from a couple years ago.  I'll take the camera with me this morning.

Many many years ago when my grandparents heated the house with wood and the kitchen stove was wood, My grandmother said to my Grandpa. How come you never tell me you love me? He said have I ever let you run out of wood? They say she never asked him again.  I love that story, now the thread can go back on topic.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

what is this "on topic" that you speak of?


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Is that code for bar b cue?



Nope this is a post fire saw. First saw to be completely tore down in the shack.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, thats a heavy man's saw lift with your legs not your back. :hmm3grin2orange: I don't want you getting hurt and not being able to take care of The little lady.
> 
> I guess things are back to normal, poking fun at Stump.
> 
> To soon?



Never to soon. poke all you want. :biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

got stumpsmoked?????


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> I gots me a 075 to stumpbreak
> Should be a fun project:msp_thumbsup:



ya done yet? :msp_w00t::msp_w00t: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

tlandrum2002 said:


> got stumpsmoked?????



Dang it tlandrum I about choked on my coffee .. :biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

004 by supercabs78, on Flickr




002 by supercabs78, on Flickr




001 by supercabs78, on Flickr




003 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Done a little cutting today pics were before we got the trailer loaded.


----------



## atvguns

I guess the GTG is still on for the end of March first of April and then we will do a shop raising later in the spring for Stump. So you Guys can start slinging dates at me of when you would like to have it. I haven't heard or read if Wiggs decided when to have his so if anyone knows pass the info along. 

I did get started on a leanto shed for the back of the shop. We will try to save the shop for eating and visiting and work on the saws under the shed roof also it will be a good place to keep all the saws in the dry if it rains I also will have a work bench with vice and air compressor in there. If everything works out I will have a real bathroom in the shop by then also (Stumpy there is a big oak at the back of the west 40 for you) I heard about what you do to porta potys.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

WSC it looks like you wood splitter is one of those new gas saving models


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> WSC it looks like you wood splitter is one of those new gas saving models



Yep and more than one because I miss and break the handles. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I guess the GTG is still on for the end of March first of April and then we will do a shop raising later in the spring for Stump. So you Guys can start slinging dates at me of when you would like to have it. I haven't heard or read if Wiggs decided when to have his so if anyone knows pass the info along.
> 
> I did get started on a leanto shed for the back of the shop. We will try to save the shop for eating and visiting and work on the saws under the shed roof also it will be a good place to keep all the saws in the dry if it rains I also will have a work bench with vice and air compressor in there. If everything works out I will have a real bathroom in the shop by then also (Stumpy there is a big oak at the back of the west 40 for you) I heard about what you do to porta potys.:hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds good, I don't have any dates for you to early for me to say when is good for me.


----------



## RiverRat2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep and more than one because *I miss and break the handles*. :hmm3grin2orange:





Yeah Me too!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOL!!!:help:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

so you got places for tents? how's about water? etc.


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> so you got places for tents? how's about water? etc.


 I have one little clearing down in the woods for campers and or tents or across the road is a field that can be used for either one. As far as water there is a well right beside the shop no camper hook ups or anything like that though. If I can get a sliding door put back up on the barn it will make a good place to camp out and there is Hotels 10 min one ddirection from me and 20 min the other.


----------



## logging22

Whats the menu? Never too early to talk about the grub.


----------



## komatsuvarna

logging22 said:


> Whats the menu? Never too early to talk about the grub.



Frozen eggs?


----------



## atvguns

komatsuvarna said:


> Frozen eggs?


you beat me to it


----------



## logging22

komatsuvarna said:


> Frozen eggs?



Should have seen that one coming. Crap.:msp_tongue:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Whats the menu? Never too early to talk about the grub.


 I am planning a pass the bucket for pizza for Saturday lunch like WSC did at his and for Saturday night since I have lots of hamburger I figured BBQ Hamburgers and hot dogs and what ever else we want to throw on the grill. probably deep fry some taters to go with it I have 2 cooks so that wont take long. But I am up for suggestions if anyone has some ideas WSC is the cohost and I haven't cleard any of this with him yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I am planning a pass the bucket for pizza for Saturday lunch like WSC did at his and for Saturday night since I have lots of hamburger I figured BBQ Hamburgers and hot dogs and what ever else we want to throw on the grill. probably deep fry some taters to go with it I have 2 cooks so that wont take long. But I am up for suggestions if anyone has some ideas WSC is the cohost and I haven't cleard any of this with him yet.



Deviled eggs... I don't care if they're frozen...
Just sayin...


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done a little cutting today pics were before we got the trailer loaded.



Stephen, I just gotta know......................................................................How many trees did you fell with that weedeater?:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Stephen, I just gotta know......................................................................How many trees did you fell with that weedeater?:monkey:



:msp_biggrin: That is my pole saw that is no more. I forgot to tell that story we were clearing low limbs in a fince row I was cutting a 4" limb way over my head it came down and bestroyed the pole saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I am planning a pass the bucket for pizza for Saturday lunch like WSC did at his and for Saturday night since I have lots of hamburger I figured BBQ Hamburgers and hot dogs and what ever else we want to throw on the grill. probably deep fry some taters to go with it I have 2 cooks so that wont take long. But I am up for suggestions if anyone has some ideas WSC is the cohost and I haven't cleard any of this with him yet.



I am good with all that and I'll bring some kind of side dish and something for breakfast. I like the pizza Idea for lunch so we and the wives don't have to cook and I can get back to running that 9010. I hope Matt don't mind whoring that saw out for the day. :msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am good with all that and I'll bring some kind of side dish and something for breakfast. I like the pizza Idea for lunch so we and the wives don't have to cook and I can get back to running that 9010. I hope Matt don't mind whoring that saw out for the day. :msp_wub:



That's not a problem... :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That's not a problem... :msp_wink:



if his 9010 is not available you can always use my jd70v in one hand and the craftsman 3.7 in the other.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> if his 9010 is not available you can always use my jd70v in one hand and the craftsman 3.7 in the other.



That would be a workout!!! 25 lbs of magnesium in each hand!!! We still on for the 3.7 showdown??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That would be a workout!!! 25 lbs of magnesium in each hand!!! We still on for the 3.7 showdown??



you bet. i discovered saturday why i need to keep extra bar nuts in the tool box. vibrated one totally off and would have done the other except it threw the chain first. other than that, it runs healthy. i actually like the grunt it has.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you bet. i discovered saturday why i need to keep extra bar nuts in the tool box. vibrated one totally off and would have done the other except it threw the chain first. other than that, it runs healthy. i actually like the grunt it has.



I hate mine... The oiler is poor at best...
:choler:

But hey, it looks good sitting on the shelf...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## rms61moparman

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am good with all that and I'll bring some kind of side dish and something for breakfast. I like the pizza Idea for lunch so we and the wives don't have to cook and I can get back to running that 9010. I hope Matt don't mind whoring that saw out for the day. :msp_wub:





If things work out just right there might be 2 of those 9010s there.

Mike


----------



## Stumpys Customs

rms61moparman said:


> If things work out just right there might be 2 of those 9010s there.
> 
> Mike



Are you going to come with it or just ship it???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you going to come with it or just ship it???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



He'd better be bringin' it in person!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## rms61moparman

I'm hoping to make that GTG if the Lord is willing and I don't have to work...........................and the snow is all gone!
The way this year is going the snow might be knee deep to a giraffe that weekend.


Mike


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I hate mine... The oiler is poor at best...
> :choler:
> 
> But hey, it looks good sitting on the shelf...:msp_biggrin:



fix it.


----------



## Hedgerow

rms61moparman said:


> I'm hoping to make that GTG if the Lord is willing and I don't have to work...........................and the snow is all gone!
> The way this year is going the snow might be knee deep to a giraffe that weekend.
> 
> 
> Mike



No sweat. It's good roads all the way to Cabool from Paducah KY... From there, we can tow ya in...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> fix it.



That would just be puttin' lipstick on a pig Jerry... 
:sweet_kiss:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That would just be puttin' lipstick on a pig Jerry...
> :sweet_kiss:



see, that's the problem when you buy newer saws. you get spoiled. last new saw i had was in mid-80's; still got it. so, i think, maybe erroneously, that it runs purty goot.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> see, that's the problem when you buy newer saws. you get spoiled. last new saw i had was in mid-80's; still got it. so, i think, maybe erroneously, that it runs purty goot.



This one isn't new... But it's hot... and fun to run... At least till your hands go numb...:msp_rolleyes:







You have to look close... It's pretty small... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Showme

atvguns said:


> I have one little clearing down in the woods for campers and or tents or across the road is a field that can be used for either one. As far as water there is a well right beside the shop no camper hook ups or anything like that though. If I can get a sliding door put back up on the barn it will make a good place to camp out and there is Hotels 10 min one ddirection from me and 20 min the other.



I'd like to try to make this GTG, last one I could attend was in Lebanon, Mo. I live 30 miles west of STL. If you don't mind me asking what is the area?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I'd like to try to make this GTG, last one I could attend was in Lebanon, Mo. I live 30 miles west of STL. If you don't mind me asking what is the area?



ATV Guns will be along to confirm, but I believe it's in the Houston MO area... Hope you can make it!


----------



## atvguns

Showme said:


> I'd like to try to make this GTG, last one I could attend was in Lebanon, Mo. I live 30 miles west of STL. If you don't mind me asking what is the area?


 Just Google Houston MO then add 20 minutes to the drive time. Stay tuned to this thread for the exact date


----------



## Showme

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and my wife Sarah would like to come down there and meet some you southern chainsawers. Keep me posted. My wife makes good deviled eggs I dont know how they would survive the drive there from up here in Minnesota.


----------



## sunfish

Showme said:


> I'd like to try to make this GTG, last one I could attend was in Lebanon, Mo. I live 30 miles west of STL. If you don't mind me asking what is the area?



Be glad to have ya. I'll warn ya though, this is a pretty rough crowd! :msp_w00t:

When was the one in Lebanon? I'm only an hour from there.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and my wife Sarah would like to come down there and meet some you southern chainsawers. Keep me posted. My wife makes good deviled eggs I dont know how they would survive the drive there from up here in Minnesota.



Put em in the freezer:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 
Sorry Andy, it's kind an inside joke:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Showme

sunfish said:


> Be glad to have ya. I'll warn ya though, this is a pretty rough crowd! :msp_w00t:
> 
> When was the one in Lebanon? I'm only an hour from there.


I think it was 2 years ago. I enjoyed going.


----------



## sunfish

Showme said:


> I think it was 2 years ago. I enjoyed going.



Must have been right before I found this site. 

Well, hope you make to ours down here.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Must have been right before I found this site.
> 
> Well, hope you make to ours down here.



I think it was in march 2010. right after I joined. 

Hows it hangin Don?????


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think it was in march 2010. right after I joined.
> 
> Hows it hangin Don?????



Hangin good man. But my trigger finger is itchin for some saw racing.

How you doin????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Hangin good man. But my trigger finger is itchin for some saw racing.
> 
> How you doin????



Doin good man. I ain't got much to race, but I'm game. Bring it on.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> Doin good man. I ain't got much to race, but I'm game. Bring it on.:hmm3grin2orange:



Ill bet we could find something.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

rms61moparman said:


> If things work out just right there might be 2 of those 9010s there.
> 
> Mike



I wouldn't mind seeing you and the wife again. 



sunfish said:


> Be glad to have ya. I'll warn ya though, this is a pretty rough crowd! :msp_w00t:
> 
> When was the one in Lebanon? I'm only an hour from there.



It was our second one right after Jason's first one, John T was the host. We sure had a good time real close to you and you didn't show. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

The Lebanon GTG was my first. It was awesome. Cold, rain, mud, bad coffee, great food. Love the GTG's.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Dan's GTG was my first (a few months ago) and I just don't see how any could be better than that. An awesome job was done by all involved.


----------



## Lurch2

You're spoiled then. Dan's is the only good weather GTG I've ever been to.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> It was our second one right after Jason's first one, John T was the host. We sure had a good time real close to you and you didn't show. :hmm3grin2orange:



Can't go if ya don't know. I'll try not to miss another Mr. Stephen Sir.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> You're spoiled then. Dan's is the only good weather GTG I've ever been to.



Yeah... It was pretty nice wasn't it...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

maybe we should use a farmer's almanac when date setting. you know, just so we can be sure we get bad weather.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> maybe we should use a farmer's almanac when date setting. you know, just so we can be sure we get bad weather.



One thing I CAN guarantee, is it will be warmer here than Minnesota... Right Andy??
:big_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> One thing I CAN guarantee, is it will be warmer here than Minnesota... Right Andy??
> :big_smile:



I sure as heck hope so. Let me know a date as soon as you figure it out so I can find me a room. Are the hotels around the area nice? I hate hotel rooms, they kind of creep me out.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

they'll prolly have four walls, a floor and ceiling, a door and maybe a window. considering other alternatives, that might be pretty nice.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> One thing I CAN guarantee, is it will be warmer here than Minnesota... Right Andy??
> :big_smile:



Ask the morons down in Florida where its warmer, here or there this morning.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wiggs set his GTG for March 24 so can we have ours first week or two of April?


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wiggs set his GTG for March 24 so can we have ours first week or two of April?



That'll work for me. 

18th or last weekend of April I can't do.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got em penciled in


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wiggs set his GTG for March 24 so can we have ours first week or two of April?


 OK Looks like April 7, 14, or 21 if one of these does not work for anyone speakup now.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> OK Looks like April 7, 14, or 21 if one of these does not work for anyone speakup now.



7 or 14 works best for me. Lookin forward to it, Spencer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kenneth how is Albert (Echo Kid) doing?


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> 7 or 14 works best for me. Lookin forward to it, Spencer.



Anyone else ??? My wife hasn't check her schedule yet but other than that and the weather I have no prefrence.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Anyone else ??? My wife hasn't check her schedule yet but other than that and the weather I have no prefrence.



I like the 7th or 14th also...


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Anyone else ??? My wife hasn't check her schedule yet but other than that and the weather I have no prefrence.



The 7th or 14th works for me. If it's the 14th,make sure you file your taxes by the 13th so you 
don't use that excuse.


----------



## Echo Kid

*hi*

hey guys thx for the prayers, im gd no lost fingers still got them all:msp_smile: but ya i wasnt thinkin and wasnt doin what my dad taught me:bang: that and i was tryin to hurry because my gf was watchin.( so i had to look gd) but im fine everything will be healed up and all in a couple months and ill be back on a chainsaw, tell u what though that echo les runs REAL GD i love that thing just got to think and remember what my dad taught me


----------



## komatsuvarna

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys thx for the prayers, im gd no lost fingers still got them all:msp_smile: but ya i wasnt thinkin and wasnt doin what my dad taught me:bang: that and i was tryin to hurry because my gf was watchin.( so i had to look gd) but im fine everything will be healed up and all in a couple months and ill be back on a chainsaw, tell u what though that echo les runs REAL GD i love that thing just got to think and remember what my dad taught me



Repped! :msp_biggrin:



BTW Spencer, whats the location/zip code of the GTG? Must a missed it somewhere. Thanks


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys thx for the prayers, im gd no lost fingers still got them all:msp_smile: but ya i wasnt thinkin and wasnt doin what my dad taught me:bang: that and i was tryin to hurry because my gf was watchin.( so i had to look gd) but im fine everything will be healed up and all in a couple months and ill be back on a chainsaw, tell u what though that echo les runs REAL GD i love that thing just got to think and remember what my dad taught me



glad to hear it e-kid. welcome back and good healing. 
i'm guessing you REALLY impressed your gf with your physical acumen and dexterity not to mention your finger painting skills. you musta been busy with your gf for a while since hadn't seen ya posting for a while. 
yeah, pop prolly knows best.
carry on.


----------



## Echo Kid

ya been a little busy :msp_smile: but had football and basktball too


----------



## atvguns

Echo Kid said:


> hey guys thx for the prayers, im gd no lost fingers still got them all:msp_smile: but ya i wasnt thinkin and wasnt doin what my dad taught me:bang: that and i was tryin to hurry because my gf was watchin.( so i had to look gd) but im fine everything will be healed up and all in a couple months and ill be back on a chainsaw, tell u what though that echo les runs REAL GD i love that thing just got to think and remember what my dad taught me


 Them girls will get you in trouble every time run while you still can. 



komatsuvarna said:


> BTW Spencer, whats the location/zip code of the GTG? Must a missed it somewhere. Thanks


 65571 is the zip


----------



## SawTroll

Just trade it in for a 562xp, as long as the 560xp isn't availiable in the US! :msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

SawTroll said:


> Just trade it in for a 562xp, as long as the 560xp isn't availiable in the US! :msp_wink:


 are you sure you are on the right thread


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey everybody, go say hi to my mom. She decided to join in on the fun.
http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=75908&tab=visitor_messaging#visitor_messaging


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Repped! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Spencer, whats the location/zip code of the GTG? Must a missed it somewhere. Thanks



Rep frenzy!!! Bout time you started postin again...:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey everybody, go say hi to my mom. She decided to join in on the fun.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=75908&tab=visitor_messaging#visitor_messaging


 Finally someone to help keep you in line


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Finally someone to help keep you in line


She's been tryin to do that for 32 years to no avail. :bang::bang:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> She's been tryin to do that for 32 years to no avail. :bang::bang:


 Maybe she can threaten to post some baby pics or something like that


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> She's been tryin to do that for 32 years to no avail. :bang::bang:



THAT'S why your a midget... you're still a pup!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Maybe she can threaten to post some baby pics or something like that



Look at my avitar,, do you really think thats gonna bother me????:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Echo Kid

atvguns said:


> Finally someone to help keep you in line



no kidding


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Look at my avitar,, do you really think thats gonna bother me????:msp_biggrin:



NO please don't make me look at it again:msp_scared:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Rep frenzy!!! Bout time you started postin again...:msp_wink:



I've been listening :msp_wink:.


















:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Echo Kid said:


> no kidding



Watch it lefty:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
Sorry I hope Yer ok with hand jokes.:bang:

Maybee they'll leave me alone about my BBQed saws.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

stumpys customs said:


> watch it lefty:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> Sorry i hope yer ok with hand jokes.:bang: that's funny right there...
> 
> maybee they'll leave me alone about my bbqed saws.:d  no.



:d


----------



## Stumpys Customs

komatsuvarna said:


> I've been listening :msp_wink:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



But have you heard anything????


----------



## Echo Kid

yep fine with them actually im a righty because it was my left hand


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> NO please don't make me look at it again:msp_scared:



I got more... Ya know...
Just sayin..


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> I got more... Ya know...
> Just sayin..



yeah, Mr. PukeyBushes... :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

If you guys aren't gonna be nice I'll sick my momma on you
Then I'll take my ball & lil pink helmet & go home:msp_sleep:


----------



## Echo Kid

im gonna go to bed night guys have fun


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> If you guys aren't gonna be nice I'll sick my momma on you
> Then I'll take my ball & lil pink helmet & go home:msp_sleep:



Don't you threaten us with a good time:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Echo Kid said:


> yep fine with them actually im a righty because it was my left hand



It's just a good thing you weren't runnin a CS8000... That coulda killed ya!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Don't you threaten us with a good time:msp_sneaky:



Are you sayin you wanna have a good time with my mom bein sicked on ya??
Yer a sick SOB:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Are you sayin you wanna have a good time with my mom bein sicked on ya??
> Yer a sick SOB:msp_biggrin:


 I should of seen that coming that's not what I meant at all :beat_brick:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I should of seen that coming that's not what I meant at all :beat_brick:



HAHA I couldn't resist!!:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> I've been listening :msp_wink:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hope you can make it, Bro!!!


----------



## atvguns

Well it seems on of our members has been a little busy don't miss this thread guys

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/189733.htm#post3381577


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Well it seems on of our members has been a little busy don't miss this thread guys
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/189733.htm#post3381577



Sweet, thanks James.

Congrats buddy!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Well it seems on of our members has been a little busy don't miss this thread guys
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/189733.htm#post3381577



thanks for the lead james.


----------



## Lurch2

Hmmm. If Stump is only 32 then mom could be....


----------



## sunfish

Lurch2 said:


> Hmmm. If Stump is only 32 then mom could be....



My age... :msp_wink:


----------



## Lurch2

Just sayin....
and stuff


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> My age... :msp_wink:



Don how old is that? To old to do anything about anything?  Really I don't know how old you are I'm 42.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

buncha pups


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don how old is that? To old to do anything about anything?  Really I don't know how old you are I'm 42.



Don's old as dirt... Jerry? Well,He made the dirt...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don how old is that? To old to do anything about anything?  Really I don't know how old you are I'm 42.



50 :msp_scared:


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> 50 :msp_scared:



Holy hell! Antique and prehistoric. Who said pups??


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Holy hell! Antique and prehistoric. Who said pups??



OK less now you have to post your age


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Holy hell! Antique and prehistoric. Who said pups??



that'd be me


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> OK less now you have to post your age



Im 41 and holding. Feel like 300 most of the time!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Im 41 and holding. Feel like 300 most of the time!:hmm3grin2orange:



dam pup


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Im 41 and holding. Feel like 300 most of the time!:hmm3grin2orange:


 Dang at that age 300 aint that far off


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Im 41 and holding. Feel like 300 most of the time!:hmm3grin2orange:


300lbs:msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Not anymore. 275 thank you very much.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Im 41 and holding. Feel like 300 most of the time!:hmm3grin2orange:



Ha!!! You're older than me!!! Ha ha ha ha!!!
Just sayin and stuff...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have two custom made leisure suits hanging in the back of the closet that are older than most 
of you Pups.:smile2:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

ha im younger than stumpy and better looking too:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ha im younger than stumpy and better looking too:msp_w00t:



Ya know that really ain't sayin' much.


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Ya know that really ain't sayin' much.



I'll go with my stock response:
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ha im younger than stumpy and better looking too:msp_w00t:



pfttttt!!


----------



## RVALUE

I will be heading to the casino tomorrow. Forward my mail to "Ex Bigshot". 
















Haven't you heard of poetic license?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I will be heading to the casino tomorrow. Forward my mail to "Ex Bigshot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard of poetic license?


I repped you for that post but I am not sure why I guess it was just your turn.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I repped you for that post but I am not sure why I guess it was just your turn.



I got him for that one too...


----------



## stihl sawing

Younguns.


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> Younguns.


 Are you talking the western if so that was a good one. 

Are you going to make the GTG this time you have got to be about out of excuses. And there is no hunting seasons in April:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> I got him for that one too...



One thing for sure. I can always find you here.
Repped


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> One thing for sure. I can always find you here.
> Repped



So when you gonna make one of our chainsaw parties??? We got more saws than one man can run in a day...


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> Are you talking the western if so that was a good one.
> 
> Are you going to make the GTG this time you have got to be about out of excuses. And there is no hunting seasons in April:msp_biggrin:


Might just have to make this next one, I need to bring les his poodle skirt back. And he might have borrowed it from stumpy.


----------



## Sagetown

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah Me too!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOL!!!:help:


Repped!
I had to use one of those gas savers today. First time with a brand new handle.


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> Might just have to make this next one, I need to bring les his poodle skirt back. And he might have borrowed it from stumpy.


 There is a MO conservation shooting Range 3 miles from my place. Sound any better?


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> There is a MO conservation shooting Range 3 miles from my place. Sound any better?


Sounds neat, But i don't have any guns.


----------



## atvguns

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds neat, But i don't have any guns.


 I will see if the kids will let you use their BB guns:tongue2:


----------



## stihl sawing

atvguns said:


> I will see if the kids will let you use their BB guns:tongue2:


Do they have a lot of recoil?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I got him for that one too...



I could't get Dan,but here's one for you


----------



## wendell

stihl sawing said:


> Might just have to make this next one...



I ain't holdin' meh breath.


----------



## RVALUE

I will be at the 'port of Vegas' this week, to help dock the 'big one'. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

.....and that 'dock' doesn't rhyme with sick.


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> I have two custom made leisure suits hanging in the back of the closet that are older than most
> of you Pups.:smile2:



lol! Why do we keep them? I can't even fit into mine.


----------



## RVALUE

Sagetown said:


> lol! Why do we keep them? I can't even fit into mine.



Because when you were impressionable, you were told that 'if you lived long enough, there would be some leisure years at the end,' and you wanted something to wear. 


Pure logic.


----------



## Sagetown

RVALUE said:


> Because when you were impressionable, you were told that 'if you lived long enough, there would be some leisure years at the end,' and you wanted something to wear.
> 
> 
> Pure logic.



Wish I'd had the foresight to include expandable waistbands and suspenders.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> .....and that 'dock' doesn't rhyme with sick.



goog thing you cleared that up before someone got the wrong idea


----------



## Freehand

Sagetown said:


> lol! Why do we keep them? I can't even fit into mine.





We gotta get pics of these leisure suits……I'm picturing twelve inch lapels and twenty inch bell bottoms in some hideous orange/purple rayon


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> We gotta get pics of these leisure suits……I'm picturing twelve inch lapels and twenty inch bell bottoms in some hideous orange/purple rayon



As long as they warn us before posting... So I can put my sunglasses on...


----------



## RVALUE

What is the significance in that leisure suits were a predecessor to viagra? :monkey:


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> What is the significance in that leisure suits were a predecessor to viagra? :monkey:



Repped


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> We gotta get pics of these leisure suits……I'm picturing twelve inch lapels and twenty inch bell bottoms in some hideous orange/purple rayon



Mine was rust colored corduroy. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> Mine was rust colored corduroy. :msp_wink:



they made corduroy circus tents?


----------



## Freehand

Hank Chinaski said:


> they made corduroy circus tents?


----------



## Sagetown

Freehand said:


> We gotta get pics of these leisure suits……I'm picturing twelve inch lapels and twenty inch bell bottoms in some hideous orange/purple rayon



I may be old, but I'm not ancient.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Should have a GTG picture taken with all these suits.

way better than Stumps bib overall shorty shorts


----------



## Sagetown

8433jeff said:


> Should have a GTG picture taken with all these suits.
> 
> way better than Stumps bib overall shorty shorts



Why; it'd look like a bunch o stand-ins for a 'Laural & Hardy' Comedy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> We gotta get pics of these leisure suits……I'm picturing twelve inch lapels and twenty inch bell bottoms in some hideous orange/purple rayon



I have one gold and one I call burnt orange,no bell bottoms,polyester not rayon. The last time I tried one on I had the urge to go to the senior center and see if I could get lucky.:smile2:


----------



## longbar

Mo. Jim said:


> I have one gold and one I call burnt orange,no bell bottoms,polyester not rayon. The last time I tried one on I had the urge to go to the senior center and see if I could get lucky.:smile2:



:msp_laugh: Now thats funny. How did it work out for you?


----------



## 8433jeff

Mo. Jim said:


> I have one gold and one I call burnt orange,no bell bottoms,polyester not rayon. The last time I tried one on I had the urge to go to the senior center and see if I could get lucky.:smile2:



Well, did you?


----------



## Hedgerow

longbar said:


> :msp_laugh: Now thats funny. How did it work out for you?



Bout the same way it worked the first time Jim wore it... 
Steeeerrriiikkkeeee 3!!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Bout the same way it worked the first time Jim wore it...
> Steeeerrriiikkkeeee 3!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Prolly cause he forgot his big hat & feather. Oh and the cane. Well nowadays the cane may be a necessity:biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Bout the same way it worked the first time Jim wore it...
> Steeeerrriiikkkeeee 3!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's cold Matt,I'll have you know that back in the day ole Jim carried a 450+ batting average.
Still enjoy the chase,but just as soon let some one else tree most of them.:smile2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> That's cold Matt,I'll have you know that back in the day ole Jim carried a 450+ batting average.
> Still enjoy the chase,but just as soon let some one else tree most of them.:smile2:



Jim, your age bracket should be easier to catch. Just unplug the battery on their EZ-GO.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Jim, your age bracket should be easier to catch. Just unplug the battery on their EZ-GO.:hmm3grin2orange:



Uh oh... Stump's feelin' crafty tonight... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh... Stump's feelin' crafty tonight... :msp_sneaky:



Yup feelin a lil froggy. Hope I didn't hurt Jims feelins any.:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yup feelin a lil froggy. Hope I didn't hurt Jims feelins any.:msp_confused:



Jim's got hide thicker than my Carhart bibs... You can't phase him...


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, I'm camped in pitiful Las Vegas. What a trip. I'd tell you about it, but you wouldn't believe it. I DON'T BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Boys, I'm camped in pitiful Las Vegas. What a trip. I'd tell you about it, but you wouldn't believe it. I DON'T BELIEVE IT!



They say what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Sagetown

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yup feelin a lil froggy. Hope I didn't hurt Jims feelins any.:msp_confused:



Repped


----------



## Sagetown

komatsuvarna said:


> I've been listening :msp_wink:.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



So; That's where you've been..Repped


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Boys, I'm camped in pitiful Las Vegas. What a trip. I'd tell you about it, but you wouldn't believe it. I DON'T BELIEVE IT!



hope you got all caught up on your immunizations before going out there...


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> Jim, your age bracket should be easier to catch. Just unplug the battery on their EZ-GO.:hmm3grin2orange:



Wouldn't be able to catch them with a Stumpbroke EZ-GO:hmm3grin2orange: ..................................Unless they blew a tire and rolled it.:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I tried to get a pic of the 'first leg of my trip'. I guess that is frowned upon.

Today is work, work, work.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

any o youse sw mo guys intrested in this? i am but ain't got the $$$$.
homelite chainsaw


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> any o youse sw mo guys intrested in this? i am but ain't got the $$$$.
> homelite chainsaw



Tempting, but I still have a XL800 on the bench waiting for my attention... And another 40 cord of wood to get done... 
:crazy1:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Tempting, but I still have a XL800 on the bench waiting for my attention... And another 40 cord of wood to get done...
> :crazy1:




that's like chord wood masonry without the masonry bit...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> that's like chord wood masonry without the masonry bit...



I've been known to be a little OC when it comes to wood piles... The only way to get that much wood dry is to "go vertical"... I thought about filling an old corn crib with Walnut tops this year... Anyone tried that before??? :msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

How do you stack it that high. You obviously arent using that ladder unless you are 8' tall standing on the very top of it. Dont tell me you stand on the top 2 steps of ladders, I'll call osha.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> How do you stack it that high. You obviously arent using that ladder unless you are 8' tall standing on the very top of it. Dont tell me you stand on the top 2 steps of ladders, I'll call osha.



You might say I got a pretty long reach... And yes, I like to stand on the top of ladders...
:big_smile:


----------



## Metals406

My dad seasons and stores his woodworking wood in his 12' grain bin. . . When the neighbor isn't trying to store peas in there. 

It's like a kiln in those things in the summer. . . I bet it'd season firewood lickety-split!


----------



## Sagetown

Metals406 said:


> My dad seasons and stores his woodworking wood in his 12' grain bin. . . When the neighbor isn't trying to store peas in there.
> 
> *It's like a kiln in those things in the summer*. . . I bet it'd season firewood lickety-split!




I hear that. I still have a grain bin. Quit using them for grain storagae back in the 80's. Now it's being used for overflow junk from the shop.


----------



## RVALUE

My employer is about to show up. So it's off to the grindstone.

This week I am a financial consultant. Top that!


----------



## Sagetown

RVALUE said:


> My employer is about to show up. So it's off to the grindstone.
> 
> This week I am a financial consultant. Top that!



Hmm! Wasn't gonna, but, OK, so what were you last week?


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Hmm! Wasn't gonna, but, OK, so what were you last week?



Sanitation engineer...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> I tried to get a pic of the 'first leg of my trip'. I guess that is frowned upon.



Sounds like somebody got a pat down from Billy Bob at Ozark Regional Airport! :msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

I am already sick of this town. 

And my job.


----------



## RVALUE

Good news is, my new bud is hooking me up with a helmet cam.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Good news is, my new bud is hooking me up with a helmet cam.



Stop when you get to the hazmat suit Dan!!! It ain't worth it!!!


----------



## logging22

Are you on Dirty Jobs Dan?? Just sayin.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Stop when you get to the hazmat suit Dan!!! It ain't worth it!!!



For once I don't understand.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> For once I don't understand.



Its a Matt thing.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Are you on Dirty Jobs Dan?? Just sayin.



Actually I was here to film a segment on Pawn Stars. But I chickened out. I couldn't come up with anything I could part with. 

But all is not lost, I still have a chance on Hoarders!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Actually I was here to film a segment on Pawn Stars. But I chickened out. I couldn't come up with anything I could part with.
> 
> But all is not lost, I still have a chance on Hoarders!



Just do it Dan.


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> Actually I was here to film a segment on Pawn Stars. But I chickened out. I couldn't come up with anything I could part with.



You shoulda brought a piece of molten detritus from Stumpy's and told them it was a great archeological find!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Actually I was here to film a segment on Pawn Stars. But I chickened out. I couldn't come up with anything I could part with.
> 
> But all is not lost, I still have a chance on Hoarders!



I'm watching #### Stars right now.:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Actually I had considered hawking the rare "stumpbroke saw". But couldn't bring myself to do it. Like diamonds, they take a long time (and heat) to get.

I saw Bill Gate's spread just now, BIG $$$$$......

There sure are some clever Billionaires out there.


----------



## sawnami

So when are you headed here?:biggrin: I know you wouldn't want to miss it.
View attachment 216299


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I've been known to be a little OC when it comes to wood piles... The only way to get that much wood dry is to "go vertical"... I thought about filling an old corn crib with Walnut tops this year... Anyone tried that before??? :msp_confused:



Guy up the road from me does it, fills it one winter, sits the next, and emptys the year after. He has the other year's wood under a lean to on his shed. Really nice old farmstead, the owner is in his 80s at least, and still drives around in an old 40 something pickup truck from time to time. Not sure, but I think he bought it new.

I've gotta get mine cleaned out (the birds and rats took care of the corn long long ago, just a bunch of bare cobs in there), then I think I'll fill it with wood as well. Maybe build some air runs into the stacks for better drying?

I hate to go on topic here, but have you guys came up with a spring GTG date yet?


----------



## RVALUE

Time to call it a day here. Been a long one. 

So far I've left more money here than I am able to take home. Need to invest more!


----------



## RVALUE

Back at it. 5 a.m. here. 

Glad someone turned on the lights! 

I see now where Will Rogers got his idea, "I've never met a woman I didn't like."


----------



## RVALUE

In case we need to attack Korea, today is a good day. None of them are home.  They're all over here. 


(There are some 'toe advantages there.......just saying.)


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am also wondering about a date, anything set in stone yet? I need to ask for some time off at work. I will keep an eye out here for info.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I see now where Will Rogers got his idea, "I've never met a wo*man* I didn't like."


Remember to look them over VERRRRRY carefully.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Yes Dan... Please check em out good...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Actually I was here to film a segment on Pawn Stars. But I chickened out. I couldn't come up with anything I could part with.
> 
> But all is not lost, I still have a chance on Hoarders!



ah man! if youda pawned the stumpbroke saw the whole world could have seen it. stump coulda built a spread like billgates. guess you was just a pimple on stump's ass of progress. i betcha stump would gave you one of his bbq'd stumpbroke saws for compensation.


----------



## sawnami

A Real Cowboy has NO FEAR. 
View attachment 216559


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yes Dan... Please check em out good...



Hey I got the same dress!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> A Real Cowboy has NO FEAR.
> View attachment 216559



I got that cowboy outfit too.


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got that cowboy outfit too.



Holy hell Stumpy. Please no pics.


----------



## tlandrum

some things should never be made for public veiwing and that would indeed be it


----------



## Hedgerow

Sup fellas? Hope stump don't go wearin' that cowboy outfit around outside... The neighbors might not approve...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Yoou guys are no fun.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Sagetown

andydodgegeek said:


> I am also wondering about a date, anything set in stone yet? I need to ask for some time off at work. I will keep an eye out here for info.



Rep'd. Thanks Andy.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!

Looks like there's a bit of light out the window, the sun must be coming up. 

Another long day ahead.


At least the stress is off.

Man do I miss the country.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Howdy Fellers/Fallers,... Been busy as all hell, thought I drop in and say Hi! Hope all is well and that Stumpy and family are recovering.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Howdy Fellers/Fallers,... Been busy as all hell, thought I drop in and say Hi! Hope all is well and that Stumpy and family are recovering.



Where the hell you been?
:msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

busy as all hell, duh


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> busy as all hell, duh



Yeah, but that's a what... Not a where... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum

now yer gettin all technical


----------



## Freehand

For absolutely no reason whatsoever. 

Hope yew fellers had a good day.


----------



## atvguns

Steve NW WI said:


> I hate to go on topic here, but have you guys came up with a spring GTG date yet?





andydodgegeek said:


> I am also wondering about a date, anything set in stone yet? I need to ask for some time off at work. I will keep an eye out here for info.



The weekend of April 7 or 14 waiting on sombody to decide between the two


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> The weekend of April 7 or 14 waiting on sombody to decide between the two



The 7th... There... Done...


----------



## andydodgegeek

How about the 14th?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> The 7th... There... Done...



Scratch that... The 14th it is... Bam!!!


----------



## atvguns

OK there is two votes for the 14 anyone else


----------



## andydodgegeek

Or the 7th?


----------



## rms61moparman

The 14th would give me more time to recoup my traveling expenses from wigglesworth's GTG.

But of course it won't matter if we are still working like we are now.
The darned Japanese are killing this old fat man!


Mike


----------



## andydodgegeek

The 14th would be excellent. I have a feeling that it will be good weather.


----------



## Mo. Jim

The 14th works for me,just came in from stoking the stove and it's starting to snow.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> The 14th would be excellent. I have a feeling that it will be good weather.



Well? There's no dirt in the Ozarks, so mud shouldn't be a problem...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Scratch that... The 14th it is... Bam!!!



Crap, does that mean I have to come again?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

dangit, did y'all know wendell was lookin in here again?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

he's hard to detect being so small and all.


----------



## rms61moparman

jerrycmorrow said:


> he's hard to detect being so small and all.






SMALL?????

Hell, his shadow weighs 44 pounds!
A danged fine feller too...........except for that bananna flavored beer he likes!!!


Mike


----------



## wendell

Mike, when was I drinking wheat beer? I had Spotted Cow in TN and think I just had whiskey at ODL's.

Not that I don't like a fine wheat beer.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Crap, does that mean I have to come again?



Yes.... You big baby... I'm gonna try to make a Wisconsin event this year...
Plus, I got a 9010 for ya to play with...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> he's hard to detect being so small and all.



What? Wendell's just normal size... What are you guys talkin about???


----------



## Freehand

Number 14 is begging to differ.


----------



## rms61moparman

wendell said:


> Mike, when was I drinking wheat beer? I had Spotted Cow in TN and think I just had whiskey at ODL's.
> 
> Not that I don't like a fine wheat beer.





You weren't drinking it, just talking with Galde and me about how much you liked it when you were in Germany.


Mike


----------



## RVALUE

rms61moparman said:


> You weren't drinking it, just talking with Galde and me about how much you liked it when you were in Germany.
> 
> 
> Mike




Whew, I thought you were going to make a comment about being in two places at the same time. 

:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

when i was saying wendell was small i was thinking he's smaller than a locomotive.


----------



## wendell

rms61moparman said:


> You weren't drinking it, just talking with Galde and me about how much you liked it when you were in Germany.
> 
> 
> Mike



Ah, yes, I remember now.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

able to run through tall buildings


----------



## 8433jeff

jerrycmorrow said:


> able to *run *through tall buildings



Now I'm calling BS.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

8433jeff said:


> Now I'm calling BS.



okay. maybe amble would be a better description


----------



## 8433jeff

I would go as far as "step hurriedly", but no faster than that. Remember, you gotta stop all that, too. Wendell's into safety and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> I would go as far as "step hurriedly", but no faster than that. Remember, you gotta stop all that, too. Wendell's into safety and stuff.



Naa... You just run into the opposing team member... Or through them... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

8433jeff said:


> I would go as far as "step hurriedly", but no faster than that. Remember, you gotta stop all that, too. Wendell's into safety and stuff.



agreed. can we agree on: slower than a speeding bullet?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Snow is fallin here fellers. we got about an inch last night.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Snow is fallin here fellers. we got about an inch last night.



the talkin heads said we were to get up to 2-inches last night. got a dusting instead. just really broke my heart. NOT


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> Snow is fallin here fellers. we got about an inch last night.



so your pants are wet up to your knees? :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Poor Stump...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

That's why I got big dogs. so I can ride them when the snow gets to deep.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

[video=youtube;BYNoQZ5djUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYNoQZ5djUA[/video]

Oh yeah......


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Snow is fallin here fellers. we got about an inch last night.



And what the heck happened with our nice Fall like temps! :msp_w00t:

I know it's January and stuff, but this sucks! :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> And what the heck happened with our nice Fall like temps! :msp_w00t:
> 
> I know it's January and stuff, but this sucks! :msp_wink:



Yeah... It's kinda bitter out here right now... This wind is stout!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's why I got big dogs. so I can ride them when the snow gets to deep.:hmm3grin2orange:




Wow. Don't even need to take that out of context.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> got about an inch last night.



What did you measure it with?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> What did you measure it with?



Carefull he will show us


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, don't make me break out whiplash the barrel racing monkey again.... 
I'll do it... I swear!!!


----------



## sawnami

Good mawnin'





View attachment 217130


----------



## RVALUE

Off to another grueling day, :monkey:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Where the hell you been?
> :msp_wink:


Well,... working night missions with a _Flexible Schedule_ that varies up to 8hrs/night (showtime between 1800-0200) that varies nightly, redoing some parts of the house to get re-fi'd at a lower rate (5.25 fixed to 3.75 fixed) and fixing broken vehicles. Hell I haven't fired up a saw in almost 2 months. Hopefully fix that this weekend. 



tlandrum said:


> busy as all hell, duh


LMAO 



Hedgerow said:


> Yeah, but that's a what... Not a where... :msp_sneaky:



Know if I just when this will be over so I can get back to having fun making saw chips and why the hell I'm here anyway,...:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

So is it the 7th or the 14th?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

andydodgegeek said:


> So is it the 7th or the 14th?



yes.


----------



## logging22

Hank Chinaski said:


> yes.



Liar


----------



## jerrycmorrow

is what the 7th or 14th?:biggrin:


----------



## logging22

jerrycmorrow said:


> is what the 7th or 14th?:biggrin:



Thats what im saying. Make up its mind already.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

The gtg. I was wondering if the date has been figured out. Sorry I didnt mention what I was talking about, it made perfect sense to me. My wife was trying to put in for time off and I said I wasnt sure when it was.


----------



## logging22

andydodgegeek said:


> The gtg. I was wondering if the date has been figured out. Sorry I didnt mention what I was talking about, it made perfect sense to me. My wife was trying to put in for time off and I said I wasnt sure when it was.



Yep. Just bustin on ya cause im bored. Sorry for that. I think its the 7th. If im wrong, Strumpet and the crazy red head will be here to sort it all out shortly.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

jerrycmorrow said:


> is what the 7th or 14th?:biggrin:



yes.


----------



## tlandrum

no,yes is in center feild. whos on 7th


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Yep. Just bustin on ya cause im bored. Sorry for that. I think its the 7th. If im wrong, Strumpet and the crazy red head will be here to sort it all out shortly.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm calling it the 7th... Why? Cause the earlier, the better...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

crazy red head here :angry2: and i dont know the date yet either but i vote for 7th as well


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Yep. Just bustin on ya cause im bored. Sorry for that. I think its the 7th. If im wrong, Strumpet and the crazy red head will be here to sort it all out shortly.:hmm3grin2orange:



Evening Les,three of us voted for the 14th a couple of days ago,you mean that isn't a majority:smile2: I still have a PM800 with your name on it,just haven't had much time to work on my own stuff.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Les,three of us voted for the 14th a couple of days ago,you mean that isn't a majority:smile2: I still have a PM800 with your name on it,just haven't had much time to work on my own stuff.



14th works for me. I was just busting a few chops. You coming?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ok 14th it is. I'll be there on the 7th.:bang:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> 14th works for me. I was just busting a few chops. You coming?



Lord willing and the crick don't rise. As much as I enjoyed Ia. last year,given a choice it's a no brainer,ole Jim will be southbound and down.:msp_smile:


----------



## 8433jeff

Mo. Jim said:


> Lord willing and the crick don't rise. As much as I enjoyed Ia. last year,given a choice it's a no brainer,ole Jim will be southbound and down.:msp_smile:



WTH? You okmota whatevers get your stick straightened out and hold it when we isn't in IA.


----------



## Mo. Jim

8433jeff said:


> WTH? You okmota whatevers get your stick straightened out and hold it when we isn't in IA.



Jeff you need to get those Belle Plaine boys in gear and start a gtg thread now and not wait till 
March. Homelite410 you listening.:msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Well I'm back and nobody asked about me, I see how I rate in my own thread. :hmm3grin2orange: I been real busy this week we are taking the day off today me and the wife are leaving the farm early this morning just heading somewhere.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well I'm back and nobody asked about me, I see how I rate in my own thread. :hmm3grin2orange: I been real busy this week we are taking the day off today me and the wife are leaving the farm early this morning just heading somewhere.


 We didn't see any buzzards flying over so we new you couldn't be in to bad a shape.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

anybody seen Stephen?? Oh wait, their he is:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well I'm back and nobody asked about me, I see how I rate in my own thread. :hmm3grin2orange: I been real busy this week we are taking the day off today me and the wife are leaving the farm early this morning just heading somewhere.



Here's a welcome back rep Stephen to help ease the pain.:smile2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

who's stephen?


----------



## rms61moparman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well I'm back and nobody asked about me, I see how I rate in my own thread. :hmm3grin2orange: I been real busy this week we are taking the day off today me and the wife are leaving the farm early this morning just heading somewhere.




If you make it as far as Kentucky, give me a holler!
We'll have a..............beverage and a bite to eat.


Mike


----------



## atvguns

I guess I will get this thread moving again


----------



## Stumpys Customs

good mornin gents, and Eric:msp_biggrin:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

back at you stump did you use the rest of that cannonball


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> back at you stump did you use the rest of that cannonball



UMMMMMMMM, NO


----------



## RVALUE

My 'new pickup' and I are back amongst the local.


----------



## 8433jeff

RVALUE said:


> My 'new pickup' and I are back amongst the local.





plumbcrazyjr said:


> back at you stump did you use the rest of that cannonball





Stumpys Customs said:


> good mornin gents, and Eric:msp_biggrin:



Repped.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Repped.



Repped everyone the man would let me...


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> My 'new pickup' and I are back amongst the local.


 No pics?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> No pics?



So what's the date??? The 7th???


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> No pics?



you know Dan doesn't know how to post pics... quit pickin on him... that's just mean. 






:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> you know Dan doesn't know how to post pics... quit pickin on him... that's just mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



If he's posting from a phone, pics are just too much a pain in the ass to bother with...:bang:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> So what's the date??? The 7th???


 I don't know!!!!! I was hoping you guys would figure that out I guess I need to talk to WSC and see when He can make it. Dan you haven't spoke up yet either. looks like we have one vote for the 7 and three for the 14th and several don't matter's sofar.


----------



## atvguns

Made a little progress today on getting ready for the GTG

Sold this as part of the clean out the shop project






Finished up the lean-to





Trimmed a few low hanging limbs


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

looking good man


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> No pics?



I sent you a pic, what'd you do with it?


A pic. Not the pic.


----------



## RVALUE

Why do you need a pic, if you have an imagination?

Take Hederow's pickup, a couple third graders with white spray paint, and wear the tires out. 

Then you have it!


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice old Farmall...


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I sent you a pic, what'd you do with it? It's on my phone no way to get it off of there
> 
> 
> A pic. Not the pic.





RVALUE said:


> Why do you need a pic, if you have an imagination?
> 
> Take Hederow's pickup, a couple third graders with white spray paint, and wear the tires out.
> 
> Then you have it!


 So you don't want to show off the new truck? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Decisions!!! Decisions!!!:bang:

OK here it is




wait for it



Here it comes




The Date for the GTG is!!!!!!!!!!!!

















April 7


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Decisions!!! Decisions!!!:bang:
> 
> OK here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait for it
> 
> 
> 
> Here it comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Date for the GTG is!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 7



Sounds good, I can't wait.

Nice pics in the other post the shop and lean to will be a good place to hang out and talk about how fast my saws are.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We went pawn shopping this weekewnd we hit just about all of them between here and Fayetteville. I didn't find a thing I wanted. I know what most of you are hunting and didn't see any big saws, any Stihl's, any Dolmars at all, no Husky's above a 455. All I came home with was a saw for Don a very nice looking 245A (if he wants it). The Poulan is a runner, I got to change the fuel line, I'll pick some up next time I'm in town. 

I will get pics of the saw today. Might be a few days before I get a video of it running.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys Host and co/host will go in together for a door prize saw. I haven't found anything yet but I will. If I happen to find a good non runner I think I know a builder for it (he could build it in short order).  If I don't find one I'll pull one off the shelf.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> We went pawn shopping this weekewnd we hit just about all of them between here and Fayetteville. I didn't find a thing I wanted. I know what most of you are hunting and didn't see any big saws, any Stihl's, any Dolmars at all, no Husky's above a 455. All I came home with was a saw for Don a very nice looking 245A (if he wants it). The Poulan is a runner, I got to change the fuel line, I'll pick some up next time I'm in town.
> 
> I will get pics of the saw today. Might be a few days before I get a video of it running.



I was looking for an special 090 G. I saved my money for one, when it was no longer available, I bought a new pickup. ......and had money left over! (almost)


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was looking for an special 090 G. I saved my money for one, when it was no longer available, I bought a new pickup. ......and had money left over! (almost)



If I win it, I'll trade ya somethin' for it Dan... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

If I win it, I'll post a picture of it that you can print out and cut along the dotted lines, then go outside and make "vroom, vroom" noises .... :msp_biggrin:


nah, I'd let you run it if you wanted to borrow it for a while


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We went pawn shopping this weekewnd we hit just about all of them between here and Fayetteville. I didn't find a thing I wanted. I know what most of you are hunting and didn't see any big saws, any Stihl's, any Dolmars at all, no Husky's above a 455. All I came home with was a saw for Don a very nice looking 245A (if he wants it). The Poulan is a runner, I got to change the fuel line, I'll pick some up next time I'm in town.
> 
> I will get pics of the saw today. Might be a few days before I get a video of it running.



unless you saw a poulan 4000 i know of at least one pawn shop you missed. then again, you prolly don't like them poulans


----------



## RVALUE

Bit of bad news on the new ride. It has really nice 18 inch rims.  And tires that are past worn out.


----------



## RVALUE

dang


----------



## jerrycmorrow

there goes some big $$


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> dang



Bring on another $750.00 daddy big bucks...
:hell_boy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Bring on another $750.00 daddy big bucks...
> :hell_boy:



where you git tires that less expensive?


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sounds good, I can't wait.
> 
> Nice pics in the other post the shop and lean to will be a good place to hang out and talk about how fast my saws are.



Sounds good. I'd like be there!


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> where you git tires that less expensive?



I have my sources... :msp_wink:
I'll bet Dan does too...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Sounds good. I'd like be there!



What's keepin ya?


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I have my sources... :msp_wink:
> I'll bet Dan does too...:msp_biggrin:



$ 750 tires? I need some.

Or is that _*each?*_


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Bit of bad news on the new ride. It has really nice 18 inch rims.  And tires that are past worn out.



get ya some 20" wheels and I'll make ya a deal on some tires that you'll have a hard time ever wearing out...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> $ 750 tires? I need some.
> 
> Or is that _*each?*_



Oooooohhh.... That's right... You said 18" rims...:msp_biggrin:
Better make that $1000.00
:big_smile:

I got my Hancook's for $725.00
Not to rub it in or anything...
But I'll check for ya Dan...
What size 285 70 R18?


----------



## RVALUE

35 x 12.5 R18 LT


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> 35 x 12.5 R18 LT



And this is an f 350??? What year?


----------



## RVALUE

92


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> 92



Hmmmm... Them are some bigguns there dan.. Not stock... I'll check though...


----------



## sawnami

Maybe you could make a different size work.:biggrin:

View attachment 217952


----------



## 8433jeff

sawnami said:


> Maybe you could make a different size work.:biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 217952



Where did the A-10 go? Thats cool too, but not really as bad @$$. 'Sides, them A-10's live down thataway, don't they?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Here's some used ones:

35 inch mud terrian 18" tires

extra wheels and tires:
04 F250 Harley Davidson 18" Wheels with 35" Tires


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I understand now why someone would pay the $$$ now for one of the 6+ cube saws. After playing with With the various ones at the GTG I wish I would have one of them yesterday. I went out to a friends ranch and started cutting up a wind downed 100+ year old Red Oak. It is about 30" wide from the base to about 14' up. I'll give the 660 credit it was trucking along and not complaining, but I wish I would have had one of Les' 084's or Wendell's Dolmar. Hell SGTMAJ's 088/880 would have been great. I was nice making chips again.


----------



## sawnami

8433jeff said:


> Where did the A-10 go? Thats cool too, but not really as bad @$$. 'Sides, them A-10's live down thataway, don't they?



Yep, at Whiteman AFB. That A-10 pic was at Cannon Range open house coming in hot on a target. 70 rounds of these big boys a second. 6560 grain bullet traveling 3500 fps.
View attachment 217997


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> unless you saw a poulan 4000 i know of at least one pawn shop you missed. then again, you prolly don't like them poulans



I don't recall seeing a 4000 I have a couple 3400s and a couple other Poulans. I like them if they are old. 




Showme said:


> Sounds good. I'd like be there!



I'll PM you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the 245A on it's first run. All I did to it was new fuel line and clean out the tank. It was running rich but I didn't have a screwdriver with me. I put this bar and chain on it I had don't know where it came from but it fit. It needs a fuel tank gasket I'll start hunting it or make it. I am happy with it it's a great 74cc saw for 50.00.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=b5e3c8f3d5&photo_id=6713843201" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the 245A on it's first run. All I did to it was new fuel line and clean out the tank. It was running rich but I didn't have a screwdriver with me. I put this bar and chain on it I had don't know where it came from but it fit. It needs a fuel tank gasket I'll start hunting it or make it. I am happy with it it's a great 74cc saw for 50.00.
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=b5e3c8f3d5&photo_id=6713843201" height="300" width="400"></embed>



Pics?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Pics?



yep, here they are.




245A by supercabs78, on Flickr




245A by supercabs78, on Flickr




245A by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Pics?



no, it's a movie. it's kinda like a lot of little pictures that go by fast and "move". that's why they call it a move-ie.


just helpin' out a brother from Missouri ...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't recall seeing a 4000 I have a couple 3400s and a couple other Poulans. I like them if they are old...



you need the locate?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> you need the locate?



Yea PM me the who and where, I mite go look at it.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> yep, here they are.


Just like my very first saw. Gotta love them 245As'! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea PM me the who and where, I mite go look at it.



pm sent


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> no, it's a movie. it's kinda like a lot of little pictures that go by fast and "move". that's why they call it a move-ie.
> 
> 
> just helpin' out a brother from Missouri ...



Can't get those type of vids on my phone... Just a big blank spot...:msp_angry: When driving and posting, gotta have pics or youtube vids...


----------



## Sha43Gal

Thanks for the announcement


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Just like my very first saw. Gotta love them 245As'! :msp_biggrin:



The saw is his now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stupid phone... :msp_angry:

Think it's fixed now...


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the 245A on it's first run. All I did to it was new fuel line and clean out the tank. It was running rich but I didn't have a screwdriver with me. I put this bar and chain on it I had don't know where it came from but it fit. It needs a fuel tank gasket I'll start hunting it or make it. I am happy with it it's a great 74cc saw for 50.00.
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=b5e3c8f3d5&photo_id=6713843201" height="300" width="400"></embed>



Would someone please send this poor man some wood? That was just pathetic to watch.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> The saw is his now.



Come to papa... 

Thanks, Stephen!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Would someone please send this poor man some wood? That was just pathetic to watch.



That round has been cut a bunch in every direction, makes the saws look faster cutting old curf. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> That round has been cut a bunch in every direction, makes the saws look faster cutting old curf. :msp_ohmy:



Curf?? Or Kerf???
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Curf?? Or Kerf???
> :msp_tongue:



Ok you got me there. :msp_rolleyes: :smile2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dam. get rid of the grammar police and the spellin gendarme shows up.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> dam. get rid of the grammar police and the spellin gendarme shows up.:msp_wink:



Sorry.... Couldn't help myself... It's pick on Stephen day...:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jk. missspeled wurds awlays juhmp uup an smak mi n da i


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Yep, at Whiteman AFB. That A-10 pic was at Cannon Range open house coming in hot on a target. 70 rounds of these big boys a second. 6560 grain bullet traveling 3500 fps.
> View attachment 217997



Hopefully you weren't holding a genuine article DU shell,... Those can cause long-term health effects. Just saying.


----------



## logging22

Every pic and vid of WSC has the ever present cig in the mouth. Must make it run better!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

questions? comments


----------



## logging22

plumbcrazyjr said:


> questions? comments



Midget in front of a yellow truck, so what.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Hopefully you weren't holding a genuine article DU shell,... Those can cause long-term health effects. Just saying.



I use it for a night light. Works great.:biggrin: 

Nope, it's a tungsten penetrator.


----------



## sawnami

plumbcrazyjr said:


> questions? comments



He cut that load Chuck Norris style..................................................with his bare hands.:hmm3grin2orange:...............................and then he broke the stump.:msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> He cut that load Chuck Norris style..................................................with his bare hands.:hmm3grin2orange:...............................and then he broke the stump.:msp_tongue:



Thats a load of saws and parts.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> questions? comments



These guys don't realize what's in the back of the truck. 

Looks like y'all got the goods, wish I could have made the trip.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

it was about all the little yellow dodge wanted. dont think we could have put another saw in there the cab was even full.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Thats a load of saws and parts.:hmm3grin2orange:



See? Looked like a load of sticks to me... :msp_confused:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

sunfish said:


> These guys don't realize what's in the back of the truck.
> 
> Looks like y'all got the goods, wish I could have made the trip.



would have like for you to have went as well even have a grape cigar in the glove box waitning on ya. You would have to shared the back seat with my new to me 066 and 064 about 5 029s a couple 288 a 36inch bar and a scooby doo mystery machine lunch box


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Anybody need any 50, 51, 55 parts???





how about some 288's





or 394





350's





257, 261, 262





61, 272


----------



## logging22

Yes. Starter and muffler. 257.:biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> would have like for you to have went as well even have a grape cigar in the glove box waitning on ya. You would have to shared the back seat with my new to me 066 and 064 about 5 029s a couple 288 a 36inch bar and a scooby doo mystery machine lunch box



I'd have gladly shared the back seat. I almost made it, but last minute changes, had to help my son move. Would have been a memorable trip!


----------



## sunfish

Dang Stump! :msp_w00t:

Now you might can build sumthin to out run my old 346xp. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Plastics anybody??





Even brought home a couple of stihls





Some other misc vintage saws


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey! I need a good case for an 039 or 029!!! Mine is toast...


----------



## wendell

I've been wanting me a 288!


----------



## atvguns

Atleast ugot some stihls to make the long drive worth it


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

what is that cute little blue one over in the corner stump?:angry2:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Atleast ugot some stihls to make the long drive worth it



he aint the only oneuttahere2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yes. Starter and muffler. 257.:biggrin:


Gotcha


sunfish said:


> Dang Stump! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Now you might can build sumthin to out run my old 346xp. :hmm3grin2orange:


That's the plan


----------



## sawnami

Boy, I gots to get me some new glasses. 

That load is gonna keep ya busy for a while!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Boy, I gots to get me some new glasses.
> 
> That load is gonna keep ya busy for a while!



That's what I told her!!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's what I told her!!!!



right before the last time she beat you down....


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> I'd have gladly shared the back seat. I almost made it, but last minute changes, had to help my son move. Would have been a memorable trip!



I was trying to move my son out. He kept resisting. He's used to the situation at home.
His Mom was crying "No! No! No!

He was crying something about "Dad, I'm only 11!"


I quoted Wolfscm: "The maximum effective range of an excuse is zero feet!"


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I was trying to move my son out. He kept resisting. He's used to the situation at home.
> His Mom was crying "No! No! No!
> 
> He was crying something about "Dad, I'm only 11!"
> 
> 
> I quoted Wolfscm: "The maximum effective range of an excuse is zero feet!"



LOL

btw, there's a decent 090 in the classifieds (here) if you want to sell your truck before you spend money on tires.


----------



## little possum

Nice score Strumpy! Gonna have to expand the coop soon!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice haul. how far did yall have to go? good price?
looks like you may have acquired a craftsman 3.7, if so, you can race me and matt.







is this an echo?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> nice haul. how far did yall have to go? good price?
> looks like you may have acquired a craftsman 3.7, if so, you can race me and matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this an echo?



Looks like a homelite... Hard to say from the pics...
Looks a bit like the 70v though don't it?


----------



## RVALUE

Looks like Stumpy got those saws from a fellow 'smoked saw convention' attendee.


----------



## RVALUE

I actually found some tires here locally, 18, 10 ply all terrains for a measily grand.

Those in LR have / had merit. No time..........

As for the 090, with the money I saved, I can get both! 



What's the difference in the 090 G and a 090?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like a homelite... Hard to say from the pics...
> Looks a bit like the 70v though don't it?



It's some sort of echo. 301evl maybe??? It's small.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> I actually found some tires here locally, 18, 10 ply all terrains for a measily grand.
> 
> Those in LR have / had merit. No time..........
> 
> As for the 090, with the money I saved, I can get both!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference in the 090 G and a 090?



090g is Gear driven


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

i think it is a 315


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's some sort of echo. 301evl maybe??? It's small.



is the top one a craftsman 3.7?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> is the top one a craftsman 3.7?



I think so:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think so:msp_biggrin:



Oh... It's ON then!!! My 7000 rpm's are gonna kick your 7000 rpm's butt!!!
Just sayin...


----------



## Freehand

If that saw was turning any slower, you'd hafta put the chain on backwards.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Oh... It's ON then!!! My 7000 rpm's are gonna kick your 7000 rpm's butt!!!
> Just sayin...



Please don't make me have to git this thing runnin & stumpbreak it.:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I actually found some tires here locally, 18, 10 ply all terrains for a measily grand.
> 
> Those in LR have / had merit. No time..........
> 
> As for the 090, with the money I saved, I can get both!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference in the 090 G and a 090?



I talked with Duke on the phone a while back he donated one of the saws for Stump raffle. He seems like a great guy. I don't know much about the 090 or the 090g except they are over my price range :hmm3grin2orange:.

Stump is right the G is a gear drive saw the other is direct drive. Dan you looking to use/run it or collect it?


----------



## RVALUE

I actually had thought that would be the last Stihl on my list. It would be nice to have a special saw, rather than just a saw. 

So if it is meant to be then WSC would win the G.  Standard Procedure.

I need to save my coins, with all these expenses I am facing.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Please don't make me have to git this thing runnin & stumpbreak it.:bang:





Hedgerow said:


> Oh... It's ON then!!! My 7000 rpm's are gonna kick your 7000 rpm's butt!!!
> Just sayin...



oh yes! challenge is issued. finally got a saw i can put up against one of stumpy's. on the other hand, while it would be very interesting to see what effect stumpbreaking would have on this saw, it may be the last chance i'll ever have to actually have a chance to win a race. :biggrin: but no sweat, my little bit for education.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> oh yes! challenge is issued. finally got a saw i can put up against one of stumpy's. on the other hand, while it would be very interesting to see what effect stumpbreaking would have on this saw, it may be the last chance i'll ever have to actually have a chance to win a race. :biggrin: but no sweat, my little bit for education.



Pipe it...
:crazy1:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Whatcha think of the new stickers?


----------



## sunfish

Stumpbroke stickers look good man!


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> Whatcha think of the new stickers?



Needs flames! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Whatcha think of the new stickers?



Where are the flames?


----------



## RVALUE

I was in New Mexico and saw a truck hauling milk from Cabool. :monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

I had a visitor today that spurned a crime spree. 

Now I'm in worse trouble.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Needs flames! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





RVALUE said:


> Where are the flames?



I liked the way the tribal flames looked so I went with that.


----------



## RVALUE

Actually we _witnessed_ a crime spree.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Actually we _witnessed_ a crime spree.



What did they get???


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Anybody need any 50, 51, 55 parts???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about some 288's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or 394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 257, 261, 262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61, 272



How much do you want for a starter cover and outer (if there is one available) dawg?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> How much do you want for a starter cover and outer (if there is one available) dawg?



Not sure I got one for them. :msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure I got one for them. :msp_confused::msp_confused:



no problem. figured I'd start socking away OEM replacements,...


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> no problem. figured I'd start socking away OEM replacements,...



Which saw brody?:msp_confused:


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Which saw brody?:msp_confused:



Husky 55


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Husky 55



Kool. That clears that up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Kool. That clears that up.


I should'a been more speci-fici-catin'... And stuff...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> Husky 55



I might have some for those, the saws in the pic you had were 272's.


----------



## Locust Cutter

So how are your 084's doing Les? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> I might have some for those, the saws in the pic you had were 272's.



Ooooops.


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> So how are your 084's doing Les? :msp_thumbsup:



Good. Lonely, but good. Got a 3120 project going to keep them company.


----------



## atvguns

I just thought I would tell you guys that I am really proud of Stumpy. He has started drinking Stihl Ultra for breakfast and posting build threads of Stihl saws I new he would someday see the light

I guess when you go to a Husky dealer and they have a whole room full of none runners then you stop at the Stihl dealer and they only have 3 or 4 it changes a guys mind:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I just thought I would tell you guys that I am really proud of Stumpy. He has started drinking Stihl Ultra for breakfast and posting build threads of Stihl saws I new he would someday see the light
> 
> I guess when you go to a Husky dealer and they have a whole room full of none runners then you stop at the Stihl dealer and they only have 3 or 4 it changes a guys mind:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, thay just want these Stihls to keep up with stock huskys.:hmm3grin2orange:

FYI none of the huskys I got had mufflers, the reason being is they had to throw them away. They was full of rotting stihl innards that the huskys were eating & then choked on when they died.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good evening folks,just did the math only 79 days till GTG


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Good evening folks,just did the math only 79 days till GTG



That can't be right cause I have 95 days worth of stuff to get done.:mad2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

better git busy. you don't need to sleep anyways


----------



## atvguns

I am really starting to have second thought's on the bathroom in the shop. Have to dig a trinch to shop for water and one away from the shop for the sewer that is going to make a big mess right around the sawing area. and no time for grass to come back up:frown:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I am really starting to have second thought's on the bathroom in the shop. Have to dig a trinch to shop for water and one away from the shop for the sewer that is going to make a big mess right around the sawing area. and no time for grass to come back up:frown:



All you need is his & hers buckets set out behind some trees. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> I am really starting to have second thought's on the bathroom in the shop. Have to dig a trinch to shop for water and one away from the shop for the sewer that is going to make a big mess right around the sawing area. and no time for grass to come back up:frown:



either what stumpy said or if you do install the bathroom just through down some rye and spread straw over the trench


----------



## Locust Cutter

Or a hose and a low-hanging tree branch,... (to sit on or for Stumpy to stand on)!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:

Went by my Dolmar dealer today,... He said that 7900's are back-ordered for 2 months. Called to other dealers and they said the same thing.:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> Or a hose and a low-hanging tree branch,... (to sit on or for Stumpy to stand on)!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Went by my Dolmar dealer today,... He said that 7900's are back-ordered for 2 months. Called to other dealers and they said the same thing.:msp_confused::msp_confused:



I know a dealer in Jamesport,Mo. that has one on his display shelf. I saw it tuesday ,but he said
he didn't know for sure when a new shipment would be in. He's amish,uses gas lights.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Or a hose and a low-hanging tree branch,... (to sit on or for Stumpy to stand on)!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Went by my Dolmar dealer today,... He said that 7900's are back-ordered for 2 months. Called to other dealers and they said the same thing.:msp_confused::msp_confused:



That's because they're awesome...
Just sayin .. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

yes they exude awesomeness


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> yes they exude awesomeness



The 9010 just scares the tree to pieces when you pull it out of the truck...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> That's because they're awesome...
> Just sayin .. :msp_sneaky:



I know where ya'll can get some!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I know where ya'll can get some!!



You comin' down in April?


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You comin' down in April?



Hell, I don't know what I'm doing tomorrow. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Hell, I don't know what I'm doing tomorrow. :msp_mellow:



Good answer... Git down here anyway... Steve can ride with ya...


----------



## Sagetown

Work Saw Collector said:


> I talked with Duke on the phone a while back he donated one of the saws for Stump raffle. He seems like a great guy. I don't know much about the 090 or the 090g except they are over my price range :hmm3grin2orange:.
> 
> Stump is right the G is a gear drive saw the other is direct drive. Dan you looking to use/run it or collect it?



Direct Drive REPped!


----------



## RVALUE

Sagetown said:


> Direct Drive REPped!



Typical: I ask the question, he gets the rep. I buy the tickets, he wins the saw. standard procedure.

:msp_mad:


----------



## Mo. Jim

77 Days and counting:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

So WHERE is the GTG that's 70 days out? Trying to figure out if I've got the $$$ to make this trip...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> So WHERE is the GTG that's 70 days out? Trying to figure out if I've got the $$$ to make this trip...



Summersville,MO


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> So WHERE is the GTG that's 70 days out? Trying to figure out if I've got the $$$ to make this trip...



It's easy... Sell acord of wood... Load the car... See???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> It's easy... Sell acord of wood... Load the car... See???:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm hoping to,... I've been waiting on 2 long-term customers who are usually a reliable as wind in KS about their wood who have both indicated wanting it, but will not let me know when they want it, or keep postponing.  I'm itching to try that 9010 though. It looks like a beast. I have a feeling that it might whoop up on my 660,...:bang: I may end up w/a 372XP X-torq soon though, if the 7900's don't come in. I think that either one w/a 20" bar and full-chisel in hedge would be tough to beat. Especially for the size/weight.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's funny you mention the weight thing... When I took my yearly trek to MI this year, I took 3 saws... The 372, the 7900, and the 9010... I let my mentor/uncle run them all... His two saw plan currently are husky's... A 365 special w/20" and a 345 w/16"... He had never heard of a Dolmar, but he swore it was lighter than his 365... We know better, but he didn't know any different... His favorite, was the stump broke 372... He went to the truck for his earmuffs... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It's funny you mention the weight thing... When I took my yearly trek to MI this year, I took 3 saws... The 372, the 7900, and the 9010... I let my mentor/uncle run them all... His two saw plan currently are husky's... A 365 special w/20" and a 345 w/16"... He had never heard of a Dolmar, but he swore it was lighter than his 365... We know better, but he didn't know any different... His favorite, was the stump broke 372... He went to the truck for his earmuffs... :hmm3grin2orange:



Glad to hear he has good taste:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

What's the weight on those 365's anyway??? I thought that was odd... The 372? Well it's just fun to run... And loud...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> What's the weight on those 365's anyway??? I thought that was odd... The 372? Well it's just fun to run... And loud...



THe 365 should be right close to the 372.


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> THe 365 should be right close to the 372.



Is 'right close' an offical weight used today? Just sayin.:msp_confused:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

why yes it is


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm on a lighter is better kick right now... As much brush as I've been in lately, I need two 9 lb saws I can run in each hand... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I'm on a heavier is better kick right now... As much. Rush as I've been in lately, I need two 090 saws I can run in each hand... :msp_thumbup:




Fixed it for ya.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Howdy men


----------



## logging22

Howdy and stuff.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Is 'right close' an offical weight used today? Just sayin.:msp_confused:



Yup, right under yay big, bout this much, and frog hair.:biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yup, right under yay big, bout this much, and frog hair.:biggrin:



Thats what i thought!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

They's all standard Ozarks measurements.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, don't tempt me... If it wasn't for the poor throttle response, I'd try it...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Howdy men



Howdy Mr Guns... You ready for April???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy Mr Guns... You ready for April???


 Getting closer


----------



## rms61moparman

Hedgerow said:


> I'm on a lighter is better kick right now... As much brush as I've been in lately, I need two 9 lb saws I can run in each hand... :msp_thumbup:





'bout like this...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/drZeyDUwBZQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow

Yes, I'll take two...


----------



## atvguns

I found a Mac 10-10 and homey 350 local $10 apiece anyone need these


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I found a Mac 10-10 and homey 350 local $10 apiece anyone need these



Is the mac a right hand start????


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Is the mac a right hand start????


 sure is just hold the bar between your legs :hmm3grin2orange:






I don't know I will go back and check it out they had about 20 saws setting on the shelf all for $10 them are the only two that caught my eye I didn't look at them very much the wife was waiting in the rig :mad2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, I'll take two...



How about a pair of 36 huskys, and midgets to run them.:hmm3grin2orange:





[video=youtube_share;kUuy3eCOiPY]http://youtu.be/kUuy3eCOiPY[/video]


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> sure is just hold the bar between your legs :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know I will go back and check it out they had about 20 saws setting on the shelf all for $10 them are the only two that caught my eye I didn't look at them very much the wife was waiting in the rig :mad2:



WHere was this?????:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> WHere was this?????:msp_confused:



top secret members only type deal


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> How about a pair of 36 huskys, and midgets to run them.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;kUuy3eCOiPY]http://youtu.be/kUuy3eCOiPY[/video]



When yer standing in the middle of a Hedge or locust tree, the smaller and lighter , the better... Yes, a couple midgets might be helpful... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> top secret members only type deal



o i c


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have a right hand start yellow saw, are they hard to come buy? My neighbor gave it to me and it is hanging from the rafters in my shop as a ornament.


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a right hand start yellow saw, are they hard to come buy? My neighbor gave it to me and it is hanging from the rafters in my shop as a ornament.


 I don't think they are that hard to find esecially in 10-10 but what do I know. I have two of them at the house just never got the urge to get them going.


----------



## logging22

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a right hand start yellow saw, are they hard to come buy? My neighbor gave it to me and it is hanging from the rafters in my shop as a ornament.



I got one in trade once. It needs a lot of help.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a right hand start yellow saw, are they hard to come buy? My neighbor gave it to me and it is hanging from the rafters in my shop as a ornament.



Big mistake. Them yeller saws are fun to run!


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> Big mistake. Them yeller saws are fun to run!


 About the best sounding saw in my opinion


----------



## andydodgegeek

wendell said:


> Big mistake. Them yeller saws are fun to run!



I am still young maybe someday I willpull it down and play with it.


----------



## logging22

andydodgegeek said:


> I am still young maybe someday I willpull it down and play with it.



Its better to play with things when your younger!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Getting closer



Yes it is 76 days and counting


----------



## atvguns

No WSC for days now where did he go he must of went on another saw run this weekend


----------



## andydodgegeek

I already requested time off and am looking forward to the trip down south and meeting some of you. I have never been south of Des Moines, IA. I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> I am still young maybe someday I willpull it down and play with it.



You'll go blind doin that.:biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> You'll go blind doin that.:biggrin:



Ive heard that "you will go blind" for years and I am calling BS. I can see quite well.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Ive heard that "you will go blind" for years and I am calling BS. I can see quite well.



Me too, I'd been blind before I could drive if that was the case.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> Me too, I'd been blind before I could drive if that was the case.



pretty sure they meant it'll stunt your growth... oops.... :msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> pretty sure they meant it'll stunt your growth... oops.... :msp_scared:



I don't think thats the case, I'm the tallest male in my family in five generations.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Typical: I ask the question, he gets the rep. I buy the tickets, he wins the saw. standard procedure.
> 
> :msp_mad:



you are the "rodney dangerfield" of AS


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't think thats the case, I'm the tallest male in my family in five generations.



so ya'll are trying to grow out of your midget genes by mating with normal women? :msp_scared: 


gotta ask: Does your wife like the circus?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> I found a Mac 10-10 and homey 350 local $10 apiece anyone need these



might be intrested in the 350. any fire? what condition? got pix?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> so ya'll are trying to grow out of your midget genes by mating with normal women? :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> gotta ask: Does your wife like the circus?



She's been known to crawl under the "tent"


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Is the mac a right hand start????





jerrycmorrow said:


> might be intrested in the 350. any fire? what condition? got pix?



I went back this morning and had a better look the Mac was a left hand start with chains break the. 350 didn't have a pull rope in it not sure if it was locked up or not I did bring home a homelite superxl 925 it has fire and is missing the clutch cover and bar if i can find a clluth cover I will make a runner out of it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

It would be fun to have a 10-10. Just cause. I love my Huskies and Stihls, but I have always preferred the sound of a MAC, especially the 6-7 cube models!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm getting caught up a little around here now, I'll be on a little more now. 

I can't wait for the Spring GTG's. I would like to make Wiggs before this one, got to wait and see how the fuel funds are.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I would like to make it to Wiggs GTG too. Would anybody be interested in rideing up there with me. :msp_confused:


----------



## Lurch2

I'm always up for a road trip. 
Not gonna hold your hair back tho.


----------



## rms61moparman

If things don't slow down at work a little, there won't be any GTG's for me this year!
They are saying every Saturday for the forseeable future.:msp_angry:


Mike


----------



## wendell

rms61moparman said:


> If things don't slow down at work a little, there won't be any GTG's for me this year!
> They are saying every Saturday for the forseeable future.:msp_angry:
> 
> 
> Mike



Sounds like we need to come to you!


----------



## little possum

I wish you fellas would make it to Wiggs. I heard there is possiblity that a certain miniscule marsupial will be in West Kentuckia.


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> I wish you fellas would make it to Wiggs. I heard there is possiblity that a certain miniscule marsupial will be in West Kentuckia.



Some day Mr. Possum... Some day...
:big_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Lurch2 said:


> I'm always up for a road trip.
> Not gonna hold your hair back tho.



Thats funny, the first time I read this I thought it said not gonna hold your back hair.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Thats funny, the first time I read this I thought it said not gonna hold your back hair.



Hair back... Hairy back.... It's all pretty much the same...
Lurch ain't gonna do it!!!
Now bacon??? 
Lurch does bacon...


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> :msp_scared:



What are you scared of Dan


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> What are you scared of Dan



Everything.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

:monkey:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> :monkey:



Not monkeys too! Dang your a scaredy cat Dan.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Not monkeys too! Dang your a scaredy cat Dan.



I don't care for the little poop flingin' buggers either...:msp_mad:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I don't care for the little poop flingin' buggers either...:msp_mad:



I dont like clowns. Just sayin.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## 8433jeff

logging22 said:


> I dont like clowns. Just sayin.:msp_thumbdn:



I thought you, Wendell, and Stump was pretty close. Suppose you don't have to like them to get along with them.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I dont like clowns. Just sayin.:msp_thumbdn:



Me either, they creep me out.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Me either, they creep me out.



I am ok with clowns until they start playing the banjo:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I am ok with clowns until they start playing the banjo:msp_w00t:



Why you guys always pickin' on Eric???


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Why you guys always pickin' on Eric???



At least he isn't cross-eyed anymore,... LOL


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Why you guys always pickin' on Eric???



He's the smallest of course. Easy target.:angry2:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

logging22 said:


> He's the smallest of course. Easy target.:angry2:



im not small just petite


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Ha Ha Ha I got a stumpbroke saw sticker and none of you do


----------



## RVALUE

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Ha Ha Ha I got a stumpbroke saw sticker and none of you do



I for one wouldn't / couldn't do what you did to get one. 














(It's a well known fact that I have trouble bending over.....)


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

still have one and you dont


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> Ha Ha Ha I got a stumpbroke saw sticker and none of you do


 Hope he didn't make you to sore.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Hope he didn't make you to sore.



his name is stumpy


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> his name is stumpy


 lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> his name is stumpy



You left with a smile on yer face didn't ya. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't get any of the old stickers and now, new stickers. 





I'm calling favoritism in this thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I didn't get any of the old stickers and now, new stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling favoritism in this thread.



You see how those show me boys are. :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

plumbcrazyjr said:


> im not small just petite



yeah, an stumpy is just "husky"...


----------



## Wolfcsm

MS 310 STUMPBROKE - My sticker

View attachment 219996








Hal


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Wolfcsm said:


> MS 310 STUMPBROKE - My sticker
> 
> View attachment 219996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal



might want to keep a fire extinguisher handy... jus' sayin' 


*congrats!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> might want to keep a fire extinguisher handy... jus' sayin'
> 
> 
> *congrats!



Just have him ship it!!!
QUICK!!!
:after_boom:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Just have him ship it!!!
> QUICK!!!
> :after_boom:



That's horrible Matt,... LMAO 
On a note unrelated to saws, it appears that I'm about to inherit a 24' sailboat... I guess it's time to knock the rust off of what skill I ever developed in the Scouts and see if I can remember how to do this. Mention to the wrong person 1 time that you're toying with the idea of a pontoon boat to compliment your Seadoo,.... I will be pretty darn lucky if this does happen though. I'll snap some pics if/when it happens (should be about 3 weeks). 

I may also be a bit closer to picking up a S.S-HD. There will DEFINITELY be pics of that!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That's horrible Matt,... LMAO
> On a note unrelated to saws, it appears that I'm about to inherit a 24' sailboat... I guess it's time to knock the rust off of what skill I ever developed in the Scouts and see if I can remember how to do this. Mention to the wrong person 1 time that you're toying with the idea of a pontoon boat to compliment your Seadoo,.... I will be pretty darn lucky if this does happen though. I'll snap some pics if/when it happens (should be about 3 weeks).
> 
> I may also be a bit closer to picking up a S.S-HD. There will DEFINITELY be pics of that!



Keep the SS...
Sink the sail boat...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Keep the SS...
> Sink the sail boat...
> :msp_sneaky:



Boat is an old Indian word for "hole in the water to throw money into and never see again".


----------



## Work Saw Collector

8433jeff said:


> Boat is an old Indian word for "hole in the water to throw money into and never see again".



Bust
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Boat is an old Indian word for "hole in the water to throw money into and never see again".



And here I thought it was an acronym for "Bring On Another Thousand" :msp_confused:


----------



## 8433jeff

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bust
> Out
> Another
> Thousand





Hedgerow said:


> And here I thought it was an acronym for "Bring On Another Thousand" :msp_confused:



Up here in the land of 10,000 lakes we know a little about that stuff.


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I need to check my PM box



He man is your PM's working


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

yes it is hey stumpy that 066 cylinder hasnt moved yet has it


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> yes it is hey stumpy that 066 cylinder hasnt moved yet has it



Nope, still holdin the shelf down


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

good i was worried about it alittle bit


----------



## sawnami

Went trollin' here for a big Homelite.
View attachment 220163





Reeled this one in. I think I should have thrown it back but didn't want to leave empty handed.:dunno: Turns out to be a 650 and I was wanting a 750 to use for parts for the non-runner that I have. The P & C are perfect so maybe I'll go for building a 650 runner some day.
View attachment 220164


----------



## logging22

Holy hell! Where is that??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Went trollin' here for a big Homelite.
> View attachment 220163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeled this one in. I think I should have thrown it back but didn't want to leave empty handed.:dunno: Turns out to be a 650 and I was wanting a 750 to use for parts for the non-runner that I have. The P & C are perfect so maybe I'll go for building a 650 runner some day.
> View attachment 220164



Steve that is a cool pic, whoever that is could have a saw GTG all by himself.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Holy hell! Where is that??



It looks like Steve has been rooting through Herald's trailers!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It looks like Steve has been rooting through Herald's trailers!!!



THat's what I as thinkin. I'd prolly better stay away from that place for a while. Just sayin:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I was getting a kick out of all of the Yellow saws,.... Just sayin, and stuff.


----------



## atvguns

Am I the only one that don't know where (Herald's trailers!) is?


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Am I the only one that don't know where (Herald's trailers!) is?



Nope. I got no idea.:msp_confused:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Am I the only one that don't know where (Herald's trailers!) is?



nope but id like to:angry2:


----------



## wendell

I don't either.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It's over in the Springfield area. He's got a big small engine salvage. I have yet to make it there. Prolly a good thing.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Am I the only one that don't know where (Herald's trailers!) is?



Nope... But I ain't gonna tell ya where it is either...
Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's over in the Springfield area. He's got a big small engine salvage. I have yet to make it there. Prolly a good thing.:bang:



when you want to go


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... But I ain't gonna tell ya where it is either...
> Bwahahahahaha!!!



well if that ain't a bunch of bull butter:msp_mad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> when you want to go



When I get more room to store stuff.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> well if that ain't a bunch of bull butter:msp_mad:



He don't have nothin' in the 6 cube range anyway...
You ain't interested...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> He don't have nothin' in the 6 cube range anyway...
> You ain't interested...
> :msp_sneaky:


There is a reason that I don't 

BECAUSE EVERYONE TREATS ME LIKE A MUSHROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> He don't have nothin' in the 6 cube range anyway...
> You ain't interested...
> :msp_sneaky:



No matter, 60cc class is where it's at for power to weight. Just sayin:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> There is a reason that I don't
> 
> BECAUSE EVERYONE TREATS ME LIKE A MUSHROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!



I like mushrooms.


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's over in the Springfield area. He's got a *big small engine* salvage. I have yet to make it there. Prolly a good thing.:bang:



Is that kinda like jumbo shrimp?:monkey:

What is this Herald's that you speak of?:dunno:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> No matter, 60cc class is where it's at for power to weight. Just sayin:msp_thumbsup:



True... Ooop... Make that 79cc!!!!!
Bam!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, i'm thinking that "herald's trailer" might be a good intermediate stop on the way to the gtg. unh hunh.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Went trollin' here for a big Homelite.
> View attachment 220163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeled this one in. I think I should have thrown it back but didn't want to leave empty handed.:dunno: Turns out to be a 650 and I was wanting a 750 to use for parts for the non-runner that I have. The P & C are perfect so maybe I'll go for building a 650 runner some day.
> View attachment 220164



yeah, i'd like to be going there meself. that also would be a good intermediate stop on the way to the gtg.


----------



## atvguns

Ok the gtg will be moved to Heralds trailers all you need to bring is a box off tools and some wood the first guy to get a saw running and make three cuts with it wins the saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector

001 by supercabs78, on Flickr

We put one on the ground today been dead couple years finally got around to cutting it down and bucking it today.


----------



## little possum

And while somebody else is working, you stop to pose your saw for a action shot  Sounds just like me!


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice! It's about time you cut a tree with one of those creamsickles!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Nice! It's about time you cut a tree with one of those creamsickles!!!



And i bet he has a smoke in his mouth.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nah! coming out his nose


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will not take that bet as I might lose


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> And i bet he has a smoke in his mouth.:hmm3grin2orange:



I guarrantee it...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just realized that the gtg is on easter weekend, is there going to be an egg hunt. Will Stumpy be in a bunny costume?


----------



## logging22

andydodgegeek said:


> I just realized that the gtg is on easter weekend, is there going to be an egg hunt. Will Stumpy be in a bunny costume?



Really. Well that sux. Didnt realize that. Might not make it to this one then. Thats a big deal around here with the grandkids and all.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Really. Well that sux. Didnt realize that. Might not make it to this one then. Thats a big deal around here with the grandkids and all.



Awe crap... Change the date... Change it now!!! I totally should have caught that and didn't...:bang:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Awe crap... Change the date... Change it now!!! I totally should have caught that and didn't...:bang:



I didnt either. Wonder if it will cause a problem for any of the others? What say ye dogs??


----------



## andydodgegeek

Maybe we should move it to the 14th.


----------



## wendell

For cryin' out, you're in the Bible Belt. You better move the date or God's gonna send ya locusts.


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> For cryin' out, you're in the Bible Belt. You better move the date or God's gonna send ya locusts.



Matt really likes locusts. No problem.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

change the date. not gonna miss my grandkids for you bunch of yahoos.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Matt really likes locusts. No problem.:hmm3grin2orange:



They ain't bad tasting...
Just sayin'...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> change the date. not gonna miss my grandkids for you bunch of yahoos.



I ain't got grand kids... But seriously dig hard boiled eggs...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't got grand kids... But seriously dig hard boiled eggs...



They would be the start of something really good. 



Or so I've been told.......... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't got grand kids... But seriously dig hard boiled eggs...



Long time ago in a bar far, far away we sold the best pickled eggs I've ever had. Never found any close since. :msp_sad:


----------



## atvguns

Well I didn't realize that we set the gtg on Easter so it will definatly have to be moved. The 14th it is unless something comes up


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Well I didn't realize that we set the gtg on Easter so it will definatly have to be moved. The 14th it is unless something comes up



I think that is the weekend of the Apocalypse. :sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Well I didn't realize that we set the gtg on Easter so it will definatly have to be moved. The 14th it is unless something comes up



I'm good with that.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Long time ago in a bar far, far away we sold the best pickled eggs I've ever had. Never found any close since. :msp_sad:



Ouch.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm good with that.



ditto. plus that gives james another week.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Well I didn't realize that we set the gtg on Easter so it will definatly have to be moved. The 14th it is unless something comes up


That'll work for me.


----------



## logging22

Thats good news. Thanks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

so what could come up? 14th sounds goot


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> so what could come up? 14th sounds goot



Nothin'... We're good to go... 
Less??? The deviled eggs???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Nothin'... We're good to go...
> Less??? The deviled eggs???



i believe they are sposed to be frozen IIRC
wahoo, they slow race is on with the 3.7's. is stumpy gonna get his running or is he wimping out?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Nothin'... We're good to go...
> Less??? The deviled eggs???



If we can Talk Kim into bringing some of her famous cole slaw you guys can have my share of the deviled eggs :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> If we can Talk Kim into bringing some of her famous cole slaw you guys can have my share of the deviled eggs :msp_biggrin:



dibs on james' deviled eggs. course i'm gonna be real uncomfortable cause i'm eating cole slaw too. just sayin. i foresee a gaseous situation. don't get too close to the fire.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Nothin'... We're good to go...
> Less??? The deviled eggs???



Do we really have to go there, again?? LOL. Kim says if we eat them as soon as they arrive she will bring them. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i believe they are sposed to be frozen IIRC
> wahoo, they slow race is on with the 3.7's. is stumpy gonna get his running or is he wimping out?



I don't know... I may put a pipe on mine... It's such a sorry machine otherwise...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Do we really have to go there, again?? LOL. Kim says if we eat them as soon as they arrive she will bring them. Otherwise, no.



I promise... I will start consuming them when you get there... May take a while, but I'll get em gone by the time you leave...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, me too. gas city coming on. don't say yall weren't warned


----------



## sawnami

Do we need some signage?

View attachment 220893


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Deviled eggs, coleslaw, cheap whiskey, and loud saws. It just doesn't get much better than that men.


I'll see what I can do on the 3.7 Jerry. No promices. I may stick Conner on the job of getting it runnin.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey guys, I started a GTG info thread. One of ya want to post your information on there?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192087.htm


----------



## RVALUE

Dang, didn't work


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey guys, I started a GTG info thread. One of ya want to post your information on there?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192087.htm



I posted in that thread.



RVALUE said:


> Dang, didn't work



Trying pic posting?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess the raffle has me thinking about Stumpy. I had a dream about him  last night. I can't remember much of it but I do remember calling him Chad and a sharp and sudden pain to my right eye. :msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:

I don't care who you are thats funny.


----------



## RVALUE

With a lead in like that, I thought you were heading for 'Stumpbroke'.





Say, he doesn't live on a mountain does he? :monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> With a lead in like that, I thought you were heading for 'Stumpbroke'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, he doesn't live on a mountain does he? :monkey:



No but he lives on a little hill top.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

so to a man of stumpy's Stature it could be considered a mountain.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

No wonder I woke up early with my ears about to set the pillow on fire.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> No but he lives on a little hill top.



Must not be a big love then... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

As Stumpy has no doubt told his lovers, its not the size of the love, its the love thats important.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Work Saw Collector said:


> I posted in that thread.



Snooty, stuck up SOBS! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Seriously, I guess I can see not wanting to advertise publicly. I can find ya IF I want to though


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Steve NW WI said:


> Snooty, stuck up SOBS! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Seriously, I guess I can see not wanting to advertise publicly. I can find ya IF I want to though



i like your idea but can't see putting a private addy out for public consumption. you're right though, you know where to find us.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> No wonder I woke up early with my ears about to set the pillow on fire.



so you tryin to set the bed on fire? .... there's a wife joke in here somewhere, but I don't want yours huntin' me down... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Spent most of the day today at James' cutting cookies, buildin swbucks & getting the crapper set up.










He wouldn't let me try it out for some reason.:msp_confused:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

you poop with your pants up?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you poop with your pants up?:msp_ohmy:



Well ya??? Don't everybody???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you poop with your pants up?:msp_ohmy:



and sometimes when I sleep.

I assured James that the potty chair being that close to the road wasn't gonna be a problem for most of those who'll be showing up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well other than still needing the $$$ to accomplish this currently, Dad and I figured out how to resolve the 7900 vs 372XP problem... We're going to buy both and evaluate them thoroughly, and whoever likes each best will keep that saw. Assuming we don't both like the same saw, but I don't think either would be a bad consolation prize! :hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

I pity Spencer's neighbors come April...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well other than still needing the $$$ to accomplish this currently, Dad and I figured out how to resolve the 7900 vs 372XP problem... We're going to buy both and evaluate them thoroughly, and whoever likes each best will keep that saw. Assuming we don't both like the same saw, but I don't think either would be a bad consolation prize! :hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:



I think you'll sell the 660 after you get that pair!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I think you'll sell the 660 after you get that pair!!!



Blasphemy!!!!:angry2: Only if it's to finance an 088/880, 084, MAC SP125C, O90G, 2100cd or 3120xp (basically a nice 6 cube saw with little wear)!


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Do we need some signage?
> 
> View attachment 220893





Stumpys Customs said:


> Spent most of the day today at James' cutting cookies, buildin swbucks & getting the crapper set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wouldn't let me try it out for some reason.:msp_confused:



These. Two post. Go together trust me


----------



## Locust Cutter

Although, I could see a 346xp/372xp/3120xp as a great 3 saw plan....


----------



## andydodgegeek

When I poop with my pants up my wife refuses to wash my underwear.


----------



## Locust Cutter

andydodgegeek said:


> When I poop with my pants up my wife refuses to wash my underwear.



Nothing like a good crayon to ruin a great pair of boxers,... LMAO


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> These. Two post. Go together trust me



Does your shop still smell??? sorry:hmm3grin2orange:



andydodgegeek said:


> When I poop with my pants up my wife refuses to wash my underwear.



Whats underwear???:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's some other things we played with today.
James' MS460
[video=youtube_share;qAUywyfH7hM]http://youtu.be/qAUywyfH7hM[/video]

The Stumpbroke MS362 I built this week.
[video=youtube_share;7U5Y1NcZMQA]http://youtu.be/7U5Y1NcZMQA[/video]

The 372 That Mastermind built for me. 
[video=youtube_share;TDSYlnoNzK4]http://youtu.be/TDSYlnoNzK4[/video]

And a 372 that I built for specter29
[video=youtube_share;qcCW8PwJrSc]http://youtu.be/qcCW8PwJrSc[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went to the old saw shop today to take him a pickup full of wood, I didn't leave with anything. I did see another customers John Deere 60V near mint no scratches anywhere ran like a top. I wanted to make a offer on it but it was a grandpa had passed it down to grandson kind of deal.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I went to the old saw shop today to take him a pickup full of wood, I didn't leave with anything. I did see another customers John Deere 60V near mint no scratches anywhere ran like a top. I wanted to make a offer on it but it was a grandpa had passed it down to grandson kind of deal.



good saw. too bad.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wow Stump, 
there wasn't a bad saw there. loved the 372's but that 362 flat ripped for the wood it was in and bar it was turning! I'd love to have that w/an 18-20" bar in Oak and Hedge,...:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Wow Stump,
> there wasn't a bad saw there. loved the 372's but that 362 flat ripped for the wood it was in and bar it was turning! I'd love to have that w/an 18-20" bar in Oak and Hedge,...:msp_scared:



Them 60 cc saws will grow on ya, but NOTHIN eats Hedge like a ported 372.... I ran mine all day today, and it's just plain pissed at wood... What's the weight difference between a 362 and a 372xp???


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hedgerow said:


> Them 60 cc saws will grow on ya, but NOTHIN eats Hedge like a ported 372.... I ran mine all day today, and it's just plain pissed at wood... What's the weight difference between a 362 and a 372xp???



Weight difference is between a bucket of crap and a 362 is a roll of toilet paper :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Them 60 cc saws will grow on ya, but NOTHIN eats Hedge like a ported 372.... I ran mine all day today, and it's just plain pissed at wood... What's the weight difference between a 362 and a 372xp???



Not sure about the weight diff.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Weight difference is between a bucket of crap and a 362 is a roll of toilet paper :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Where's my manners? I thought I was in the fight thread??


----------



## rms61moparman

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Where's my manners? I thought I was in the fight thread??





Don't feel bad.....I thought you were in the *joke* and funny picture thread!!!


Mike


----------



## wendell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Weight difference is between a bucket of crap and a 362 is a roll of toilet paper :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Keep it up young'n and you won't even be WonderBoy any more. :msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Weight difference is between a bucket of crap and a 362 is a roll of toilet paper :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



In stock form I would have to agree. :msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

rms61moparman said:


> Don't feel bad.....I thought you were in the *joke* and funny picture thread!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

wendell said:


> Keep it up young'n and you won't even be WonderBoy any more. :msp_angry:



I piss you off alot don't I? 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I piss you off alot don't I?
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not in the least.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

wendell said:


> Not in the least.



Dang, that means I aint doing my job!


----------



## wendell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dang, that means I aint doing my job!



I don't get pissed at a 16 year old anymore than I do my dog. I just figure you're too young and stupid to know any better. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I piss you off alot don't I?
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Haha, you couldn't piss us off if you tried!!! Now git your sorry butt to the GTG this April, and try a ported 372 for yourself... We'll have to pry it out of your hands... You don't get to run the 7900 till your 2nd GTG... It would be too much for you to handle all in one day...:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dang, that means I aint doing my job!



Hmmm Looks like you're bringin' a knife to a gunfight.:biggrin:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Hmmm Looks like you're bringin' a knife to a gunfight.:biggrin:



He's bringing a spork, im bringing a .50 cal.:msp_w00t:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

wendell said:


> I don't get pissed at a 16 year old anymore than I do my dog. I just figure you're too young and stupid to know any better. :msp_biggrin:


 That's 17 to you buster!!!  :msp_biggrin:




Hedgerow said:


> Haha, you couldn't piss us off if you tried!!! Now git your sorry butt to the GTG this April, and try a ported 372 for yourself... We'll have to pry it out of your hands... You don't get to run the 7900 till your 2nd GTG... It would be too much for you to handle all in one day...:msp_wink:



Iv been to summersville before, Who is is that lives there? Went with dad one day to deliver a load of logs. 
372?? I eat them for Breakfast! Ill put a 106cc saw of greatness in your hands and watch your mouth open up like a fountain!


----------



## sawnami

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That's 17 to you buster!!!  :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv been to summersville before, Who is is that lives there? Went with dad one day to deliver a load of logs.
> 372?? I eat them for Breakfast! Ill put a 106cc saw of greatness in your hands and watch your mouth open up like a fountain!



Uh Oh he hasn't met Wendell's beast in person.:hmm3grin2orange:

I'll see your 106 and raise it to 112


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

sawnami said:


> Uh Oh he hasn't met Wendell's beast in person.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'll see your 106 and raise it to 112



Ill raise your 112 to... 

Crap I dont have anything bigger then 111  
Congrats! YA GOT ME BEAT!!!!!


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> Uh Oh he hasn't met Wendell's beast in person.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'll see your 106 and raise it to 118



Fixed it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That's 17 to you buster!!!  :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv been to summersville before, Who is is that lives there? Went with dad one day to deliver a load of logs.
> *372?? I eat them for Breakfast! Ill put a 106cc saw of greatness in your hands and watch your mouth open up like a fountain!*



Are you sure you wanna write that check?? Not sure you'll be able to cash it.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> That's 17 to you buster!!!  :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iv been to summersville before, Who is is that lives there? Went with dad one day to deliver a load of logs.
> 372?? I eat them for Breakfast! Ill put a 106cc saw of greatness in your hands and watch your mouth open up like a fountain!



Bring it with ya... 
Bwahahahahaha!!!!!
:hell_boy:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

In all honesty I have been wanting to try out a ported 70cc husky!!
Dont tattle tale on me to the guys in the fight thread!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Fixed it. :msp_biggrin:



Psshhh... I got 91cc's that ain't skeered...
Of nuthin...
:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

Is there gonna be big saws at this GTG? I got a few. Can i bring em? Huh, can i, huh, can i???:msp_scared:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Is there gonna be big saws at this GTG? I got a few. Can i bring em? Huh, can i, huh, can i???:msp_scared:



you bet, i'm bringin my double aught nine


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

I hope ill be able to come to the GTG id LOVE to be able to come! 
And I will be there if im home, but with work its hard to tell when im home? 

If I do come here's the saws ill bring.
066 Stihl
my Screaming diarrhea 
076 and Contra
920 jonsered
hmm.. what else? Maybe ill bring a cute gal :msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Haha, you couldn't piss us off if you tried!!! Now git your sorry butt to the GTG this April, and try a ported 372 for yourself... We'll have to pry it out of your hands... You don't get to run the 7900 till your 2nd GTG... It would be too much for you to handle all in one day...:msp_wink:



Wow, and to think that I ran your ported 372, stock 7900, Wendell's beast, Sawnami's beast, Les's cute 'lil toyz and Hal's big boys ALL in the same day,... The wife was PISSED with the 5 day erection that ensued...:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Is there gonna be big saws at this GTG? I got a few. Can i bring em? Huh, can i, huh, can i???:msp_scared:



Uh... Yes... I get to run yer 084 first!!! I'll feel dirty after I do, but I still wanna...:msp_wink:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hedgerow said:


> I'll feel dirty after I do, but I still wanna...



Thats what she said!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Not sure what I'll have runnin by then, but it'll all be new for this GTG except for the trusty old 268 .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure what I'll have runnin by then, but it'll all be new for this GTG except for the trusty old 268 .



you could always go to lowes or tsc and gitcha one a dem dere huskyvarnas ya like so much


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> you could always go to lowes or tsc and gitcha one a dem dere huskyvarnas ya like so much



Ouch
That was a lil below the belt don't ya think???:tongue2:
I'll have somthin, just not sure what yet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

James felt sorry for me (their has been alot of that here lately) & sent a sawbuck that we built home with me. I figured I'd load test it. 20"+ whiteoak 10 ft long. I just had a lil tension on it till I felt it wasn't gonna do the splits on me. It's holdin just fine.


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Greetings from Neosho, MO*

I'm new to this forum, but am enjoying this thread. I thought I knew a lot of the interesting folks around here, but I can see I've been missing out! I'm coming in from a forestry/sawmill background. I also do a little writing for Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine. Stumpy, bring that white oak toothpick on over and I'll saw some boards out of it-- or maybe I could just bring the sawmill up for the GTG.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> James felt sorry for me (their has been alot of that here lately) & sent a sawbuck that we built home with me. I figured I'd load test it. 20"+ whiteoak 10 ft long. I just had a lil tension on it till I felt it wasn't gonna do the splits on me. It's holdin just fine.



Those sawhorses aren't going to hold. 

More than just saying......


----------



## logging22

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm new to this forum, but am enjoying this thread. I thought I knew a lot of the interesting folks around here, but I can see I've been missing out! I'm coming in from a forestry/sawmill background. I also do a little writing for Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine. Stumpy, bring that white oak toothpick on over and I'll saw some boards out of it-- or maybe I could just bring the sawmill up for the GTG.



Good morning and welcome to AS! Great place to be. And yes, you can bring the mill to the GTG. That would be awesome!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm new to this forum, but am enjoying this thread. I thought I knew a lot of the interesting folks around here, but I can see I've been missing out! I'm coming in from a forestry/sawmill background. I also do a little writing for Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine. Stumpy, bring that white oak toothpick on over and I'll saw some boards out of it-- or maybe I could just bring the sawmill up for the GTG.



Welcome to AS Dave... Would you like a Hedge log for your milling demo?:msp_wink:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> James felt sorry for me (their has been alot of that here lately) & sent a sawbuck that we built home with me. I figured I'd load test it. 20"+ whiteoak 10 ft long. I just had a lil tension on it till I felt it wasn't gonna do the splits on me. It's holdin just fine.



Looking at that design I would think something like that could be made out of good used oilfield pipe with an adjustable angle, it would be heavy but would be strong


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Thanks for the welcome*

Thanks for the welcome. Sure, I'll bring the mill to the GTG. Hedgerow, I love to cut hedge, when I can find it. That one you're standing next to in your picture will do nicely. Bring it on!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Sure, I'll bring the mill to the GTG. Hedgerow, I love to cut hedge, when I can find it. That one you're standing next to in your picture will do nicely. Bring it on!



Haha!! That's my son... I'll bring one for ya to play with... If your ever in need of a couple, I'm all of 30 minutes north of ya!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> James felt sorry for me (their has been alot of that here lately) & sent a sawbuck that we built home with me. I figured I'd load test it. 20"+ whiteoak 10 ft long. I just had a lil tension on it till I felt it wasn't gonna do the splits on me. It's holdin just fine.



That looks great stumpy. Like the truck crane.


----------



## Wolfcsm

So... what date and place was decided for the April GTG? Need to get out of Texas for a bit.

Hal


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> James felt sorry for me (their has been alot of that here lately) & sent a sawbuck that we built home with me. I figured I'd load test it. 20"+ whiteoak 10 ft long. I just had a lil tension on it till I felt it wasn't gonna do the splits on me. It's holdin just fine.



Love the truck, Ihave an 83 3+3 with a flatbed great truck but it costs 5 bucks just to think about starting it lol


----------



## sawnami

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm new to this forum, but am enjoying this thread. I thought I knew a lot of the interesting folks around here, but I can see I've been missing out! I'm coming in from a forestry/sawmill background. I also do a little writing for Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine. Stumpy, bring that white oak toothpick on over and I'll saw some boards out of it-- or maybe I could just bring the sawmill up for the GTG.




Good to see that you made the leap and posted Dave! Looking forward to meeting you and seeing your mill in action. 

Now if we could also have Freehand there hand slabbing one and John T milling one with the monster chainsaw 


View attachment 221285





View attachment 221286





View attachment 221287


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Those sawhorses aren't going to hold.
> 
> More than just saying......



 what do we need to do diffrent?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> So... what date and place was decided for the April GTG? Need to get out of Texas for a bit.
> 
> Hal



April 14 I'll send a PM with Directions.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> what do we need to do diffrent?



2x4 across the two legs, down on the ground. To keep it from doin splits.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Work Saw Collector said:


> April 14 I'll send a PM with Directions.



Thanks. We will start the planning. 

I have several pieces of drill pipe that I can throw in the truck - if it would help out with building a saw buck.

Hal


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Dave Boyt said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Sure, I'll bring the mill to the GTG. Hedgerow, I love to cut hedge, when I can find it. That one you're standing next to in your picture will do nicely. Bring it on!



hey dave,
welcome to AS and more importantly to the AMOKT thread. repp'd ya


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> 2x4 across the two legs, down on the ground. To keep it from doin splits.


 That would eliminate the fold up design. they cant do the splits as long as that 2x4 that is holding the two sets of legs doesn't pull off we put 3 inch screws in them.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> That would eliminate the fold up design. they cant do the splits as long as that 2x4 that is holding the two sets of legs doesn't pull off we put 3 inch screws in them.



I was unaware of the fold up design. 

But that is a very heavy log, Strumpet done put on there! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> That would eliminate the fold up design. they cant do the splits as long as that 2x4 that is holding the two sets of legs doesn't pull off we put 3 inch screws in them.



instead of the 2x use a piece of chain. fixed and foldable.


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> I was unaware of the fold up design.
> 
> But that is a very heavy log, Strumpet done put on there! :msp_w00t:


 I kinda figured a 8' 16" log would be about the biggest used on one of these Stumpy is just doing a little testing I hope. 



Hank Chinaski said:


> instead of the 2x use a piece of chain. fixed and foldable.


 The chain is exactly what I was thinking. I guess they don't have to fold up just makes them easy to store they won't last long outside being made out of pine but that's all I had on hand.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Those sawhorses aren't going to hold.
> 
> More than just saying......



They's holdin just fine & don't wiggle or sway.


----------



## logging22

nobody been here all day? Whats going on? Did i miss a GTG or something? Hello!!:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> nobody been here all day? Whats going on? Did i miss a GTG or something? Hello!!:msp_confused:


yes you did they should all be home and back on the computer in an hour or two


----------



## wendell

There all out looking for Nitro-Fish.


----------



## warjohn

A GTG wouldn't be a lot of fun right now for me I'm on injured reserve.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> yes you did they should all be home and back on the computer in an hour or two



Dang it. I never get nothin.:mad2:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I did find a slick 395xp on Craigslist today locally for $725. Looked pretty sharp, too' bad I don't have the $$$...:frown:


----------



## Showme

Sadly I'm not going to get enjoy this GTG since it changed from the 7th. Now it's the weekend of the NRA national convention in STL. Great event.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> A GTG wouldn't be a lot of fun right now for me I'm on injured reserve.



Hope every thing is going to be alright. let me know if you need any thing.


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> There all out looking for Nitro-Fish.



No Nitro-Fish yet ? might need to move him to the back on the line


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> No Nitro-Fish yet ? might need to move him to the back on the line



Maybe on the next one there needs to be a time limit or have to be present to win.


----------



## atvguns

Showme said:


> Sadly I'm not going to get enjoy this GTG since it changed from the 7th. Now it's the weekend of the NRA national convention in STL. Great event.


 Sorry about that there was just now way I would be able to have it on Easter and stay married at the same time it just wasn't going to work. You now the saying if she ain't happy nobody is happy:frown:


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maybe on the next one there needs to be a time limit or have to be present to win.


 Thats what I am thinking post in the thread what you want within 24 hours or move to the bottom of the list.


----------



## Showme

atvguns said:


> Sorry about that there was just now way I would be able to have it on Easter and stay married at the same time it just wasn't going to work. You now the saying if she ain't happy nobody is happy:frown:



My wife pointed out the Easter complication when I mentioned the date changed. Wife's are like that. I'm bummed was looking forward to a fun April.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope every thing is going to be alright. let me know if you need any thing.



I think I have enough wood to finish the year but It sucks I have a nice hedgerow to cut and now I can't.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

let me know if you need some help. if the weather stays like this it isn't going to take much wood.:frown:


----------



## warjohn

If I run out I will put James too work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Did he have any luck selling hi Dolmar 9000?


----------



## warjohn

Yes, he ebayed it. He will be kicking himself later.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wadja do to be put on IR?


----------



## warjohn

Stress fracture. It has been bothering me for a long time so I finally went to a doctor. Luckily I have a desk job so I can still work.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

warjohn said:


> Stress fracture. It has been bothering me for a long time so I finally went to a doctor. Luckily I have a desk job so I can still work.



how long ya down for?


----------



## warjohn

Not really sure. I go back to the doc in 2 weeks. I should find out then.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good healing to ya


----------



## warjohn

Thanks


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> I think I have enough wood to finish the year but It sucks I have a nice hedgerow to cut and now I can't.



Where are you at? I might be able to come give you a hand. I'm North of Udall, but spend a lot of time between Leon and Beaumont cutting Hedge, Locust and Oak. I definitely have the toys for it!


----------



## warjohn

I am near Lawrence. I thought about contacting you when I was in Winfield last year but was too buisy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went to a auction last night, got a new 100' roll of Carlton 3/8 .050. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I went to a auction last night, got a new 100' roll of Carlton 3/8 .050. :msp_thumbup:




Chisel or semii. Either is good if the price is right.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Chisel or semii. Either is good if the price is right.:msp_thumbup:



Semi, $100 I don't think many there bidding had a breaker and spinner.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Semi, $100 I don't think many there bidding had a breaker and spinner.



Just so happens, that's what I use the most of... 72DL... You gonna sell some at the gtg? Or just use it up over time?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Just so happens, that's what I use the most of... 72DL... You gonna sell some at the gtg? Or just use it up over time?



yeah. what he said


----------



## Hedgerow

video of the 9010... 36" bar and an 8 pin rim... Hackberry blowdown, so it was soft... But the 36" bar wouldn't reach all the way through... Partly solid / partly junk... Hackberry just dont weather worth a crap... Too bad, cause I like burning it... 

[video=youtube;BBgs4UHZh3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBgs4UHZh3U&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## logging22

Nice video Matt. Do me a favor and wrap that left thumb on the handlebar. Wouldnt want to lose it.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Nice video Matt. Do me a favor and wrap that left thumb on the handlebar. Wouldnt want to lose it.



Sorry Les... I can't right now... Under that glove is a thumb wrapped up so tight I can't move it...It hurts like heck if I bend it at all... 
And NO... Not a chainsaw accident... 

It was a cordless sawzall... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Gloves? Real men dont wear gloves.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Gloves? Real men dont wear gloves.



The thumb is ugly... Best to keep it under the glove...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> The thumb is ugly... Best to keep it under the glove...:msp_thumbdn:



Its raining, im bored. Thats why im pullin your chain a little Matt. A sore thumb really sux in the woods. Always hitting it on everything.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Its raining, im bored. Thats why im pullin your chain a little Matt. A sore thumb really sux in the woods. Always hitting it on everything.



You being so bored we can all assume where your thumb is at:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> You being so bored we can all assume where your thumb is at:msp_thumbsup:



I have two of them. You want one!!


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I have two of them. You want one!!



Errrppp...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I have two of them. You want one!!



I figure with you're well used status that you had both of them in service.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

I took 2 days off this week... Poured some concrete... Cut up a whole push pile of red cedar... Low BTU, but sure smells nice...


----------



## Wolfcsm

Hedgerow said:


> I took 2 days off this week... Poured some concrete... Cut up a whole push pile of red cedar... Low BTU, but sure smells nice...



Looks good.

Hal


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I took 2 days off this week... Poured some concrete... Cut up a whole push pile of red cedar... Low BTU, but sure smells nice...



wondering how you were able to screed that slab. guessing you backed out. looks good. might wanna just keep some of that cedar around for the smell.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> wondering how you were able to screed that slab. guessing you backed out. looks good. might wanna just keep some of that cedar around for the smell.



I got 3 times that much now... The wood barn smells great!!! I love it... Don't care if it burns too fast...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I got 3 times that much now... The wood barn smells great!!! I love it... Don't care if it burns too fast...



I forgot to answer the chain question yesterday, Yes I'll bring it to the GTG. If you need a couple of 72 drivers out of it now just PM me the addy.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot to answer the chain question yesterday, Yes I'll bring it to the GTG. If you need a couple of 72 drivers out of it now just PM me the addy.



Such generosity.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Such generosity.....



The price seems to be right.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Odd weather we got today... Ain't that cold, but real damp.. We got over an inch of rain yesterday. Perfect cedar burnin weather!!!


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Odd weather we got today... Ain't that cold, but real damp.. We got over an inch of rain yesterday. Perfect cedar burnin weather!!!



Yup! Last nights' thunderstorm was plumb spooky. REPPED!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Yup! Last nights' thunderstorm was plumb spooky. REPPED!!!



I need some of that!!! I'm falling way behind... :msp_unsure:
Quiet in here tonight...


----------



## andydodgegeek

We have been having strange weather up here in Minnesota also. Very warm and no snow. It looked real cool outside when I got up this morning I had to take a picture.


----------



## Locust Cutter

warjohn said:


> I am near Lawrence. I thought about contacting you when I was in Winfield last year but was too buisy.



It'd be worth it, but I almost have to bring a tent to justify it,... Or, have a REALLY long day,... LOL I just tied into a 26" wide hedge the other day, it will make a lot of great heat next season.


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> We have been having strange weather up here in Minnesota also. Very warm and no snow. It looked real cool outside when I got up this morning I had to take a picture.



Nice truck.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> It'd be worth it, but I almost have to bring a tent to justify it,... Or, have a REALLY long day,... LOL I just tied into a 26" wide hedge the other day, it will make a lot of great heat next season.



Hedge is goooood...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Hedge is good and haaaaaard...



fixed it for ya


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> fixed it for ya



Burns hhhhhotttttttt!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Butt that's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge is definately a cold weather wood. I have been able to burn up a lot of lesser quality wood this year. Hedge Fire Wood is king.


----------



## warjohn

Most winters I have very little hedge and a lot of junk. This year all I have us hedge.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Morning ya bunch of slackers, Its time to RISE AND SHINE!!!


Or just stay in your warm shop and work on chainsaws all day!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been using up some hack berry and silver maple that I hauled home from a friend of mine out of his tree cleanup and removal. Saving the good stuff for cold weather.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been using up some hack berry and silver maple that I hauled home from a friend of mine out of his tree cleanup and removal. Saving the good stuff for cold weather.



That might just be next year...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Butt that's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.:msp_ohmy:



Hey... Pipe down over there Mr. Effervescence...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rms61moparman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been using up some hack berry and silver maple that I hauled home from a friend of mine out of his tree cleanup and removal. Saving the good stuff for cold weather.





I'll take all of that Hackberry you don't want!
I like burning it pretty well.


Mike


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

rms61moparman said:


> I'll take all of that Hackberry you don't want!
> I like burning it pretty well.
> 
> 
> Mike



The hackberry is some that should have been used up last year. Around here it doesn't keep from one year to the next very well unless it is covered real well.


----------



## atvguns

everyone in bed already?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> everyone in bed already?



Don't you ever sleep?umpkin2:


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't you ever sleep?umpkin2:


 Not on the weekends! working night shift with nothing to do sucks You can only watch so much TV and I have wore out atleast to boards surfing the net.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Not on the weekends! working night shift with nothing to do sucks You can only watch so much TV and I have wore out atleast to boards surfing the net.



You get paid right???


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You get paid right???


 That's the only reason I am here.


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Hedge*

Well, at least if you don't burn it this year, or next, or the year after that, the hedge will still be good whenever you need it!

Hold the big ones for me. I'm always looking for some good hedge sawlogs for my mill! I'll take it as short as 4' long.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, at least if you don't burn it this year, or next, or the year after that, the hedge will still be good whenever you need it!
> 
> Hold the big ones for me. I'm always looking for some good hedge sawlogs for my mill! I'll take it as short as 4' long.



Unfortunately, a lot of the Hedge trees around here look like this in the center... Not all, but a lot.


----------



## Hedgerow

Check out the rooster tail of chips this thing is throwing on the up cuts... Kinda dark, so you have to look close. That's Thorny Locust wood...

[video=youtube;cvx2_HyLhck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvx2_HyLhck&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Unfortunately, a lot of the Hedge trees around here look like this in the center... Not all, but a lot.



I have cut quit a bit that looks like this.


Dave, what doe you make out of the saw logs?


----------



## Dave Boyt

Most hedge looks like that, which makes the good stuff that much more desirable. Some woodworkers like it for its color and density. Some goes for musical instrument parts, like guitar fingerboards. I know one person who sells hedge for archery bows, though I haven't tapped into that market yet. One wood turner has asked me to keep my eyes open for hedge roots. He does incredible work. I'm always open to new ideas & markets. Part of that is having a diversity of materials. Hope to meet you at the GTG!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Most hedge looks like that, which makes the good stuff that much more desirable. Some woodworkers like it for its color and density. Some goes for musical instrument parts, like guitar fingerboards. I know one person who sells hedge for archery bows, though I haven't tapped into that market yet. One wood turner has asked me to keep my eyes open for hedge roots. He does incredible work. I'm always open to new ideas & markets. Part of that is having a diversity of materials. Hope to meet you at the GTG!



Wood turner? Sounds like John T... How big of a root can he turn?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I've wanted to make some planks out of hedge and make some yard furniture. time is not cheap.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Wood turner? Sounds like John T... How big of a root can he turn?



now you're getting a little personal aren't ya?


----------



## Freehand

Butt that's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Butt that's gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.:msp_ohmy:



Yep... But I wasn't going there... Waitin for the gaaaaaayyyyyy police to show up...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Wood turner? Sounds like John T... How big of a root can he turn?



the root saw I have is about 55cc.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've wanted to make some planks out of hedge and make some yard furniture. time is not cheap.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have a friend that has a bandsaw mill if you don't want to cut it yourself.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I am saw poor is it the guy east and south of you.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I took 2 days off this week... Poured some concrete... Cut up a whole push pile of red cedar... Low BTU, but sure smells nice...



Hey Matt,
Not to ask a dumb question, but how well does that wood season and how much wind does it get? It looks awesome like that, very neat and organized. Great work!


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Hedge*

Well, if anyone wants some hedge lumber, let me know what dimensions & I'll bring it to the GTG, or bring a hedge log and I'll slice it up for ya. Looks like I'll be bringing my band mill, if the ol' Chevy is running. The wood turner who was asking about hedge roots is in Seattle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

is hedge hard on the bandsaw blades.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been using up some hack berry and silver maple that I hauled home from a friend of mine out of his tree cleanup and removal. Saving the good stuff for cold weather.



I like Hack, Silver Maple and Red Elm for cool weather wood. Oak for lower temps and Locust/Hedge for when the bottom drops out and overnight coals...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Hey Matt,
> Not to ask a dumb question, but how well does that wood season and how much wind does it get? It looks awesome like that, very neat and organized. Great work!



That barn was built for the purpose of drying wood... 14' on the south side and 9' on the north... 20" overhangs and 10" gap between the north wall and roof... It takes advantage of the prevailing wind and is open to the south sun in the winter... With small splits, I can have any wood burnable in 6 mos, and just plain awesome in a year... I was sold out by December... The key I think, is air movement, and NEVER getting wet from rain... Too bad it only holds about 25-30 cord...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

if it was stacked tighter you might get more in it:hmm3grin2orange::help:


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, if anyone wants some hedge lumber, let me know what dimensions & I'll bring it to the GTG, or bring a hedge log and I'll slice it up for ya. Looks like I'll be bringing my band mill, if the ol' Chevy is running. The wood turner who was asking about hedge roots is in Seattle.



Ick... I wouldn't want to pay the freight bill for a 300lb stump to Seattle!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ick... I wouldn't want to pay the freight bill for a 300lb stump to Seattle!!!!



I aint 300lbs yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> I aint 300lbs yet. :hmm3grin2orange:



you are a piece of work.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> if it was stacked tighter you might get more in it:hmm3grin2orange::help:



I spend too much time on a ladder as it is Kenneth... I need to build a giant pole barn and just conveyor it into a giant pile... I'm thinking there has to be a faster way than I'm doing it now...
Maybe I could load it with the tractor then!!!


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

you going to say you wouldnt like to ride in a cardboard box full of packing peanuts all the way to seattle :angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I aint 300lbs yet. :hmm3grin2orange:



No sweat... Bob's got a 2000 lb lift gate on the Freightliner... :hmm3grin2orange:
Where the hell ya been???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you going to say you wouldnt like to ride in a cardboard box full of packing peanuts all the way to seattle :angry2:



I hate packing peanuts.:angry2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I spend too much time on a ladder as it is Kenneth... I need to build a giant pole barn and just conveyor it into a giant pile... I'm thinking there has to be a faster way than I'm doing it now...
> Maybe I could load it with the tractor then!!!



stacking wood is definately a time consumer.:msp_mad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> No sweat... Bob's got a 2000 lb lift gate on the Freightliner... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Where the hell ya been???



LOL, I've been around.


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> I hate packing peanuts.:angry2:



We could use the pink circus peanuts for you Strumpet!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> We could use the pink circus peanuts for you Strumpet!:msp_tongue:



I like pink


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I like pink



Hmmm... A pink saw... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... A pink saw... :hmm3grin2orange:



Matt, I double dog dare you to paint a saw pink. On purpose that is.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Matt, I double dog dare you to paint a saw pink. On purpose that is.:hmm3grin2orange:



It'll have to be a big saw, no minimacs or crapsmans. 

Hey Less, Would Kim run a Pink race saw??


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> It'll have to be a big saw, no minimacs or crapsmans.
> 
> Hey Less, Would Kim run a Pink race saw??



I cant type what she said Stump, but you can imagine. She says maybe an orange and blue, orange and black, maybe a purple one (ick). Something Harley inspired. Just no pink she says. Its on you if you do brother!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

hahahaha she would either hug you and feed you dinner or beat the ever lovin crap out of you heck im along for the ride either way


----------



## sawnami

Synergy green Stump. Synergy green with black hockey stick stripes. Humor your daughter.:jester:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

OOPs i forgot she don't like pink. Soory Kim.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Synergy green Stump. Synergy green with black hockey stick stripes. Humor your daughter.:jester:



You need to let me know If you guys ever get a green Camaro in so I can take her up to see it. She'd love that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> It'll have to be a big saw, no minimacs or crapsmans.
> 
> Hey Less, Would Kim run a Pink race saw??



Hmmm... I got an 82 cc saw that I would make pink... It's kinda an oddball, but could make it happen...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm... I got an 82 cc saw that I would make pink... It's kinda an oddball, but could make it happen...:hmm3grin2orange:



WHich one is that???


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

spread some rep in here!


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> is hedge hard on the bandsaw blades.



No it is not much worse than anything else. You just have to make sure you keep it lubricated so it doesn't overheat.


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> You need to let me know If you guys ever get a green Camaro in so I can take her up to see it. She'd love that.



I'll check the inventory. Last ones that I noticed were just V6's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> WHich one is that???



XL800... Got it runnin already, but leaks fuel... It needs a pipe...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

where's arsawmechanic been?


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> where's arsawmechanic been?



Somebody said "On your mark! Get set! Go!" and he is still going........


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> LOL, I've been around.



that's what all them hillbillies say about you....


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Somebody said "On your mark! Get set! Go!" and he is still going........



He aught to have wore his shoes out by now...


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> where's arsawmechanic been?


 I guess it is time to fill his PM box and visitor message page up with nonsence:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> I guess it is time to fill his PM box and visitor message page up with nonsence:msp_w00t:



That just ain't right. But funny:tongue2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That just ain't right. But funny:tongue2:



Sure ain't, but we should get er dun... That'll teach him for bein' gone so long...:msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> LOL, I've been around.


Les can attest to that!v:help:



Stumpys Customs said:


> I like pink


I'm glad you could finally admit to that in public! 



warjohn said:


> No it is not much worse than anything else. You just have to make sure you keep it lubricated so it doesn't overheat.



That could go wrong in so many directions,... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Locust Cutter said:


> That could go wrong in so many directions,... :hmm3grin2orange:



Especially down amongst you clowns (cue banjo music)


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Especially down amongst you clowns (cue banjo music)



Yeah... But all the coolest AS members come to our GTG's... Cause we know how to party!!! so git yer ass down here in April...
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

8433jeff said:


> Especially down amongst you clowns (cue banjo music)



Boy, you sure do got a purdy mouth:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I refuse to squeal like a pig.


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> I refuse to squeal like a pig.



I'd squeal all they want, its the other things I'd refuse to do. Doesn't look to be in the cards this spring, maybe later in the year.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I like pink



Me too here is a MS660.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

So.....


Are the date and details in this thread somewhere....? 


I tried browsing through for about 10 minutes or so and it's tough to find. I'd like to make it I just need to know the dates and what nots.....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too here is a MS660.



Now regarding Strumpet's post and question,... If this saw was part of a cancer benefit and the $$$ was going to either Cancer Treatment Centers, a hospice, or something similar and was a bit more expensive ($1-400), I'd WOULD buy that and rock a PINK saw. I've got strong shoulders, I could stand the harassment/


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> Are the date and details in this thread somewhere....?
> 
> 
> I tried browsing through for about 10 minutes or so and it's tough to find. I'd like to make it I just need to know the dates and what nots.....



April 14 I believe...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I gotta go to KY and MO and both trips are 2 weeks apart.....!?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> I gotta go to KY and MO and both trips are 2 weeks apart.....!?



I can set you up a cot in the coop to sleep in!!!


----------



## rms61moparman

Locust Cutter said:


> Now regarding Strumpet's post and question,... If this saw was part of a cancer benefit and the $$$ was going to either Cancer Treatment Centers, a hospice, or something similar and was a bit more expensive ($1-400), I'd WOULD buy that and rock a PINK saw. I've got strong shoulders, I could stand the harassment/







What would be more embarrassing, having an 066 or having a pink saw???
If you would be seen running an 066, the fact that it is pink shouldn't bother you any more!!!


Mike


----------



## atvguns

rms61moparman said:


> What would be more embarrassing, having an Husky or having a real saw that was pink???
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


 I fixed it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I fixed it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey now... You can make it pink or whatever, but that still don't make it cut like a Dolmar...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I fixed it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:



all you did was wreck a perfectly good post.:bang::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Looks like all the wildthingy fans have showed up


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

rms61moparman said:


> What would be more embarrassing, having an 066 or having a pink saw???
> If you would be seen running an 066, the fact that it is pink shouldn't bother you any more!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



TAKE IT BACK. TAKE IT BACK you didnt mean it so do the right thing and take it back:angry2:


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Looks like all the wildthingy fans have showed up



Who besides you?


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> TAKE IT BACK. TAKE IT BACK you didnt mean it so do the right thing and take it back:angry2:



I got 91cc's of take it back for ya Brody... April... 36" bars... Be there...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> Who besides you?


 I knew all I had to do was say wildthingy and you would show up


----------



## rms61moparman

plumbcrazyjr said:


> TAKE IT BACK. TAKE IT BACK you didnt mean it so do the right thing and take it back:angry2:





Here is a FACT that you can chisel in granite!

If I say it.......................I (by gosh) mean it!!!



Mike


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I got 91cc's of take it back for ya Brody... April... 36" bars... Be there...:msp_sneaky:


 I bet that I am the first one there


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I got 91cc's of take it back for ya Brody... April... 36" bars... Be there...:msp_sneaky:



36''??? I've built 60cc clamshell saws that'll pull that :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

rms61moparman said:


> Here is a FACT that you can chisel in granite!
> 
> If I say it.......................I (by gosh) mean it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike




ok there are four exclimation points in that post:eek2: i appolagize for upsetting you


----------



## 8433jeff

plumbcrazyjr said:


> ok there are four exclimation points in that post:eek2: i appolagize for upsetting you





Stumpys Customs said:


> 36''??? I've built 60cc clamshell saws that'll pull that :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





atvguns said:


> I bet that I am the first one there



Repped.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> 36''??? I've built 60cc clamshell saws that'll pull that :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Bring it!!!! Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it!!!! Bwahahahaha!!!!



It shall broughten:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey, I see MOJim is back:msp_thumbup: 

JIM, you gonna make it to the GTG???


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> It shall broughten:msp_sneaky:



Broughten??? Hey, I like that word!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Broughten??? Hey, I like that word!!!



Your welcome for the edumacation:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Your welcome for the edumacation:hmm3grin2orange:



I'll take the edumacation however I can... Since its free and all...
And stuff...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I'll take the edumacation however I can... Since its free and all...
> And stuff...



Oh, it'll cost ya, just not sure what yet.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Oh, it'll cost ya, just not sure what yet.:msp_w00t:



Ha!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Ha!!!



just be careful if he "drops" a nickle on the ground an asks you to pick it up for him... 


that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hank Chinaski said:


> just be careful if he "drops" a nickle on the ground an asks you to pick it up for him...
> 
> 
> that's all I'm gonna say about that.



Be worse if he drops 5 pennies


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> just be careful if he "drops" a nickle on the ground an asks you to pick it up for him...
> 
> 
> that's all I'm gonna say about that.



I'll not pry Brit... It must be hard to talk about... :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey, I see MOJim is back:msp_thumbup:
> 
> JIM, you gonna make it to the GTG???



Lord willing and the crick don't rise. See alot of yankee's on here lately,if they show up maybe Matt can translate for us,cause they talk kind of funny.:smile2:
Gonna buy a pair of hip waders so my new chaps won't get stained up with aii this BS. Computer was down nine days,still catching up on my reading. Got tired of waiting for my computer guy,put a husky sticker on it and fixed it my self.:msp_unsure: Still needs some tweaking,but will do for now.
Stump did Conner ever get husky 41 to run,have more parts if he needs them. Later Jim


----------



## 8433jeff

Jwalker1911 said:


> Be worse if he drops 5 pennies



Stumpy would disagree...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Lord willing and the crick don't rise. See alot of yankee's on here lately,if they show up maybe Matt can translate for us,cause they talk kind of funny.:smile2:
> Gonna buy a pair of hip waders so my new chaps won't get stained up with aii this BS. Computer was down nine days,still catching up on my reading. Got tired of waiting for my computer guy,put a husky sticker on it and fixed it my self.:msp_unsure: Still needs some tweaking,but will do for now.
> Stump did Conner ever get husky 41 to run,have more parts if he needs them. Later Jim



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! REP!!! 
And yes, I can translate cheese head...
I'm fluent in Tennessee mush and yooper too...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> Lord willing and the crick don't rise. See alot of yankee's on here lately,if they show up maybe Matt can translate for us,cause they talk kind of funny.:smile2:
> Gonna buy a pair of hip waders so my new chaps won't get stained up with aii this BS. Computer was down nine days,still catching up on my reading. Got tired of waiting for my computer guy,put a husky sticker on it and fixed it my self.:msp_unsure: Still needs some tweaking,but will do for now.
> Stump did Conner ever get husky 41 to run,have more parts if he needs them. Later Jim



Yup he got it put together. If I recall the piston didn't have a locating pin & let the ring spin & wore the ring end down on the transfer port. piston & cyl look new. I got the Muller off of the other cyl & Conner done the rest. Nice lil saw.








8433jeff said:


> Stumpy would disagree...



It's good to always have a pocket full of change.


----------



## SawTroll

rms61moparman said:


> What would be more embarrassing, having an 066 or having a pink saw???
> If you would be seen running an 066, the fact that it is pink shouldn't bother you any more!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Hard to say! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm damn proud of my MS660,... I have no complaints. For it's size, it's great. There are plenty of other saws I'd also love to have, BUT, for the $$$ I had at the time (and lack of local Dolmar dealers) I am very satisfied.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm damn proud of my MS660,... I have no complaints. For it's size, it's great. There are plenty of other saws I'd also love to have, BUT, for the $$$ I had at the time (and lack of local Dolmar dealers) I am very satisfied.



Dealer??? We don't need no stinking' dealer!!!
:big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm damn proud of my MS660,... I have no complaints. For it's size, it's great. There are plenty of other saws I'd also love to have, BUT, for the $$$ I had at the time (and lack of local Dolmar dealers) I am very satisfied.



It can be helpful to have low expectations.


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> It can be helpful to have low expectations.



Sally rep.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> It can be helpful to have low expectations.



you got that off one of your wife's Tshirts didn't you?




:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> It can be helpful to have low expectations.



Outside of a race saw running a dirt bike engine or larger, MOST saws would be held to lower expectations than YOUR Dolmar,... :bang::msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Outside of a race saw running a dirt bike engine or larger, MOST saws would be held to lower expectations than YOUR Dolmar,... :bang::msp_wub:



I'd rarely admit this, but I could get by with a 660... Ya know, if I had to... I guess...
And stuff... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

Hank Chinaski said:


> you got that off one of your wife's Tshirts didn't you?



Actually, I got it from your wife.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> Actually, I got it from your wife.



yours was too disappointed to wear it anymore and wanted mine to put it on ebay for her.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum

Too much to sift through, but any updates from the fella that got cut a while back?


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Too much to sift through, but any updates from the fella that got cut a while back?



That was Echo Kid... Wkndlumberjack would have all the accurate info on him.. Fire him off a PM... I heard they saved his hand... Then lost track...


----------



## logging22

Sure is quiet in here tonight.


----------



## logging22

logging22 said:


> Sure is quiet in here tonight.



It sure is. Wonder where everybody is? Hello???


----------



## logging22

logging22 said:


> It sure is. Wonder where everybody is? Hello???



Hello there. How goes it today? Nice weather we are having.


----------



## logging22

Man, am i bored.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I went ice fishing today.


----------



## sawnami

I guess they're watching the Grammies, Les 


Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Man, am i bored.



Why so bored mang??? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> I guess they're watching the Grammies, Les
> 
> 
> Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone



Well, that figures.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I guess they're watching the Grammies, Les
> 
> 
> Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone



Psshhh... When monkeys fly out my butt!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Why so bored mang??? :msp_biggrin:



Wife and daughter are watching some girl crap on tv. Happens to be in the same room wif the puter. Maybe bored is the wrong word. How bout homicidal?? LOLOLOL. I need a drink.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Wife and daughter are watching some girl crap on tv. Happens to be in the same room wif the puter. Maybe bored is the wrong word. How bout homicidal?? LOLOLOL. I need a drink.:msp_unsure:



Hahaha!!! I just got in from stacking the last load... I think I'm ready for the same... Hey, do those face shields help keep the sawdust out of your eyes? I'm tired of them feeling like someone threw gravel in them all the time...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Hahaha!!! I just got in from stacking the last load... I think I'm ready for the same... Hey, do those face shields help keep the sawdust out of your eyes? I'm tired of them feeling like someone threw gravel in them all the time...



Yep. Face shields work pretty good. I dont wear them that often, but they do work.


----------



## sunfish

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

little possum said:


> Too much to sift through, but any updates from the fella that got cut a while back?



He is doing fine. He still has pins in two of his fingers. They come out in the next week or two. He will have limited us of one should get full use of the other one. 
thanks for asking.


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Leave some for the rest of us Don.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Why would Don be eating popcorn? I thought his snack of choice was sausage...


----------



## warjohn

My son in law has been keeping my wood rack full for the last month while I am recouping. Today he went to help afriend take down a couple locust trees. He asked if he could borrow a saw. He has been helping me cut firewood all winter so I figured why not. I gave him my husky 246 and mkita 6401. After a couple hours I headed out with a trailer for them to load the wood in. We don't let him tow a trailer. When I got there he told me the 6400 wouldn't start. I pulled on it a few times and nothing so I took the gas cap off and she was empty. Needless to say he was a little embarassed.


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> My son in law has been keeping my wood rack full for the last month while I am recouping. Today he went to help afriend take down a couple locust trees. He asked if he could borrow a saw. He has been helping me cut firewood all winter so I figured why not. I gave him my husky 246 and mkita 6400. After a couple hours I headed out with a trailer for them to load the wood in. We don't let him tow a trailer. When I got there he told me the 6400 wouldn't start. I pulled on it a few times and nothing so I took the gas cap off and she was empty. Needless to say he was a little embarassed.



Hey... You were supposed to have it full of fuel and ready to rock... 
Poor guy... 
:msp_rolleyes:
Sounds like something that would happen around here...
:msp_wink:


----------



## warjohn

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... You were supposed to have it full of fuel and ready to rock...
> Poor guy...
> :msp_rolleyes:
> Sounds like something that would happen around here...
> :msp_wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep you're right I should have. I did go get fresh mix for him so I knew that was done right.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Why would Don be eating popcorn? I thought his snack of choice was sausage...



No, that'd be Stumpy...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Hahaha!!! I just got in from stacking the last load... I think I'm ready for the same... Hey, do those face shields help keep the sawdust out of your eyes? I'm tired of them feeling like someone threw gravel in them all the time...



They work pretty well. I use one 75% of the time (but I also am usually wearing safety glasses too'). I still have pretty close to 20/15 vision and am trying to maintain it for as long as I can, seeing as how the rest of my family are blind as damn bats,... Dad wouldn't be able to ID a person from 6' away visually w/o his coke bottles,... I'm in no hurry myself.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> They work pretty well. I use one 75% of the time (but I also am usually wearing safety glasses too'). I still have pretty close to 20/15 vision and am trying to maintain it for as long as I can, seeing as how the rest of my family are blind as damn bats,... Dad wouldn't be able to ID a person from 6' away visually w/o his coke bottles,... I'm in no hurry myself.



A few years back I was building a shelter for the dairy farm's vacuum pumps and managed to put a nail in my right eye... It kinda sucked, but I still got good vision out of it... At the next gtg, remind me and I'll show you the 6 stitches in my eye ball.. They're still there after all these years... Kinda cool, kinda gross...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> A few years back I was building a shelter for the dairy farm's vacuum pumps and managed to put a nail in my right eye... It kinda sucked, but I still got good vision out of it... At the next gtg, remind me and I'll show you the 6 stitches in my eye ball.. They're still there after all these years... Kinda cool, kinda gross...



:msp_scared: That don't sound like fun at all I have had some eye injuries over the years but nothing like that. 

MY mom went totally blind at the age of 54 from arthritis she had several eye transplants over the years and every time her vision would start to improve enough where she could tell where a chair was in the room or tell some one was standing there but couldn't tell who it was the arthritis would attack the new eye and destroy it also.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> :msp_scared: That don't sound like fun at all I have had some eye injuries over the years but nothing like that.
> 
> MY mom went totally blind at the age of 54 from arthritis she had several eye transplants over the years and every time her vision would start to improve enough where she could tell where a chair was in the room or tell some one was standing there but couldn't tell who it was the arthritis would attack the new eye and destroy it also.



That just sucks... I'm real thankful all I had was pain... Losing sight would be way worse than anything else I can think of...


----------



## atvguns

snow is on the way :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

A bit white out now. Time to get the shop warmed up, and fix yesterday's mistakes.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> A bit white out now. Time to get the shop warmed up, and fix yesterday's mistakes.


 what did you tear up 

the snow is just now starting here


----------



## Mo. Jim

Cold,cloudy,windy and a inch+ of snow on the ground here. I bought two saws off ebay yesterday that I didn't need,but the price was right. I fix one saw and buy two or ten. I got a top handle redline and a husky 350,also bought a oiler,coil and flywheel for my 3120k conversion 
that I hope to have done later in the year. Later Jim


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the reason everyone had to move there saws, man that pic turned out great I have 100s of pics to upload from three cameras so check back tomorrow for the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG Pics2 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> I would like to thank Dan, Pete, and all the members that showd up man what a GTG.



Sitting here eating deer chili and looking at gtg pics. I needed a FIX.


----------



## Mo. Jim

The Iowa boys just posted a April 28th date for their gtg.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> The Iowa boys just posted a April 28th date for their gtg.



You're gonna be a busy feller this April Jim!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> That just sucks... I'm real thankful all I had was pain... Losing sight would be way worse than anything else I can think of...



Like losing your mind?


----------



## Jwalker1911

Mo. Jim said:


> The Iowa boys just posted a April 28th date for their gtg.



What part of Iowa?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Jwalker1911 said:


> What part of Iowa?



They have the town and address in the new post,it's on the first page in chainsaws right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Like losing your mind?



Lost that a while back... It's not so bad...:msp_confused:


----------



## rms61moparman

Hedgerow said:


> Lost that a while back... It's not so bad...:msp_confused:







Yeah!!!

It bothers THEM a lot more than it does us!!!:msp_confused::bang:


Mike


----------



## Mo. Jim

Boy this thread died early tonight. Mail lady delivered a 028 parts saw,husky 61 cylinder and a muffler for a 535 jony. P/C look good on the 028.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Boy this thread died early tonight. Mail lady delivered a 028 parts saw,husky 61 cylinder and a muffler for a 535 jony. P/C look good on the 028.



Them 028's are just pretty good old saws...


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Do we need some signage?
> 
> View attachment 220893



This sure has been a busy thread the last few hours


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just found out my nephew is getting married on april 14. dayum, foiled again. that's the problem when you start getting older. all your and your wife's kids and sibling's kids start getting married or having babies. sure screws up a guys personal schedule. so when is the stump shop raising gonna be. maybe i can make it to that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Has anyone heard from Stephen lately? He seems to be MIA again. Bummer about the gtg Jerry
I was looking forward to meeting you and running a couple of those Oly's.
Are any of you guys down south getting any of this rain?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Has anyone heard from Stephen lately? He seems to be MIA again. Bummer about the gtg Jerry
> I was looking forward to meeting you and running a couple of those Oly's.
> Are any of you guys down south getting any of this rain?



We got a good bit of it this morning... Not quite an inch, but enough to make things muddy..


----------



## logging22

Yep. Rain all day here. At least an inch or more.:bang:


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> just found out my nephew is getting married on april 14. dayum, foiled again. that's the problem when you start getting older. all your and your wife's kids and sibling's kids start getting married or having babies. sure screws up a guys personal schedule. so when is the stump shop raising gonna be. maybe i can make it to that.



Jerry them weddings are all the same once you have seen one u have seen themell I assume you went to ur own weddingg so You should be good for a life time.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Yes rain, rain, & more rain. Nice day to be in a coop.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193594.htm


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Jerry them weddings are all the same once you have seen one u have seen themell I assume you went to ur own weddingg so You should be good for a life time.



i couldn't agree with you more. but there are some benefits to this as well. believe i'll be scarfing down a lot, i say a lot, of crawfish. course it won't be the same as being with a bunch of saw nerds but what can i say. you guys just need to quit scheduling these things when i can't come. overall, i'm bummed but gotta try to find some sunshine too.
also, he may back out. not the most committed person i've ever known.


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Jerry them weddings are all the same once you have seen one u have seen themell I assume you went to ur own weddingg so You should be good for a life time.



10-4 on that,I had to pass up a table stakes poker game to go to mine. She would't go for a standin,imagine that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes rain, rain, & more rain. Nice day to be in a coop.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/193594.htm



Recognize this case Stump???


----------



## Hedgerow

I think it will look good trimmed with these...






Just black plastic... No paint to scratch or chip... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Now I got one more thing to try. Does it look as good in person as the pics?? Thats gonna be pretty slick:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Now I got one more thing to try. Does it look as good in person as the pics?? Thats gonna be pretty slick:msp_thumbup:



The black looks awesome... Orange is ok... If I had un stained white to start with, the orange would be great too...


----------



## oldmanriver

Hedgerow said:


> I think it will look good trimmed with these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just black plastic... No paint to scratch or chip... :msp_sneaky:



That black does look great, allot better than than I imagined one would look:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Would like to see it complete.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> The black looks awesome... Orange is ok... If I had un stained white to start with, the orange would be great too...



We need more details. I assume you used some kind of dye


----------



## Hedgerow

oldmanriver said:


> That black does look great, allot better than than I imagined one would look:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Would like to see it complete.



It can look as good as the plastic was before the dye... If its shiny, it'll be shiny... If its dull, it'll be a matte finish... I'm thinking a new saw could look freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It can look as good as the plastic was before the dye... If its shiny, it'll be shiny... If its dull, it'll be a matte finish... I'm thinking a new saw could look freaking awesome!!!



Spill the beans already. :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> We need more details. I assume you used some kind of dye



Yep... It was an experiment on a saw that didn't matter... Key??? Heat... If ya start with white? Any color is possible... If its Nasty and stained? Ya gotta go black... The nice thing is you just change the color of the plastic... Some plastic and steel don't take dye...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... It was an experiment on a saw that didn't matter... Key??? Heat... If ya start with white? Any color is possible... If its Nasty and stained? Ya gotta go black... The nice thing is you just change the color of the plastic... Some plastic and steel don't take dye...



that ain't spilling the beans! c'mon, divulge already. ya want us to beg? hokay, imma beggin. btw, i'm impressed. gonna look good.


----------



## andydodgegeek

What was your process to get your plastic black? It looks cool. I dont have any black saws. Are they hotter to run in the summer?:msp_w00t::msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> that ain't spilling the beans! c'mon, divulge already. ya want us to beg? hokay, imma beggin. btw, i'm impressed. gonna look good.



Oh.. I thought I did... It's dye... Ya just change orange plastic to black... We took 2 bottles of black dye and dumped em' into a metal bucket with about 3 gal of water, then sorta boiled it like a chicken...






And man does it get every nook and cranny...


----------



## andydodgegeek

What kind of dye? Where do ya get it? I never dyed anything before, killed a few things.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> What kind of dye? Where do ya get it? I never dyed anything before, killed a few things.



Good ole' Rit Dye... Walmart...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Oh.. I thought I did... It's dye... Ya just change orange plastic to black... We took 2 bottles of black dye and dumped em' into a metal bucket with about 3 gal of water, then sorta boiled it like a chicken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And man does it get every nook and cranny...



thanks. beans spilled. how long you cooked it? have you cut one open to see how deep the dye goes? any exposure to gas yet? way kewl dood.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks. beans spilled. how long you cooked it? have you cut one open to see how deep the dye goes? any exposure to gas yet? way kewl dood.



No clue on either count... Yet...
:big_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> No clue on either count... Yet...
> :big_smile:



thanks,
would be nice to know if there's any correlation between how long cooked and depth of penetration / fuel resistance

may have to get some of that purple or pink dye for one of my plastic saws. maybe i could tie dye it. wonder if tape over the plastic would prevent dyeing. hmmm.


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks,
> would be nice to know if there's any correlation between how long cooked and depth of penetration / fuel resistance
> 
> may have to get some of that purple or pink dye for one of my plastic saws. maybe i could tie dye it. wonder if tape over the plastic would prevent dyeing. hmmm.



Jerry if yoour wanting a wildthing just go buy one we wont ribb you to hard


----------



## atvguns

Any one heard from WSC I Tried to call him it just goes straight to the voice mail and says it isn't set up yet


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks,
> would be nice to know if there's any correlation between how long cooked and depth of penetration / fuel resistance
> 
> may have to get some of that purple or pink dye for one of my plastic saws. maybe i could tie dye it. wonder if tape over the plastic would prevent dyeing. hmmm.



HAHA, Jerry said penetration & pink in the same post. Sorry I'll go back to my corner.:redface:


----------



## andydodgegeek

stumpys customs said:


> haha, jerry said penetration & pink in the same post. Sorry i'll go back to my corner.:redface:



dude!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Jerry if yoour wanting a wildthing just go buy one we wont ribb you to hard



already got a 2150PR. kinda, sorta a WT. got it and a 3418 free when i bought a compressor. didn't want them but when someone says saw and free in the same sentence whatcha gonna do? thats the saw i'm thinking bout dipping and cooking.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Had to work on this stink ol husky outside.. started stinkin up the shop!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stinky, old, and still workin' for a living looks like!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> already got a 2150PR. kinda, sorta a WT. got it and a 3418 free when i bought a compressor. didn't want them but when someone says saw and free in the same sentence whatcha gonna do? thats the saw i'm thinking bout dipping and cooking.



Just remember, you can dye white things any color you want, but if it's already a color, you gotta go black... Unless you're shooting for some shade of brown...






Or maybe puke color...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Hedgerow said:


> Stinky, old, and still workin' for a living looks like!!!



No shes a dead puppy. 
No spark plug wire, or hot wire going to the kill switch. But besides that clean P&C. 
Its a nice little saw, i might squirt her with some new skin.


----------



## wendell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Had to work on this stink ol husky outside.. started stinkin up the shop!!



Looks like you have just as bad of taste in saws as you do in liquor.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> No shes a dead puppy.
> No spark plug wire, or hot wire going to the kill switch. But besides that clean P&C.
> Its a nice little saw, i might squirt her with some new skin.



don't paint it like a cream sickle. no brer fox, don't throw me in that briar patch.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> already got a 2150PR. kinda, sorta a WT. got it and a 3418 free when i bought a compressor. didn't want them but when someone says saw and free in the same sentence whatcha gonna do? thats the saw i'm thinking bout dipping and cooking.



Bwahahaha!!!!!






:hell_boy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hell_boy:



is the inside of the tanks black too?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> is the inside of the tanks black too?



Yep... Everything...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Does it feel bigger now that it's all black??????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Matt you are starting awfully early on the Halloween saws


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Does it feel bigger now that it's all black??????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Lighter actually... Black is very slimming...
:sweet_kiss:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Matt you are starting awfully early on the Halloween saws



Wait till you get a load of the Orange flywheel...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Next you will be putting spinners on it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Once you go black, you never go all orange again.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Next you will be putting spinners on it.:hmm3grin2orange:



The better it looks, the lower it can place in the buildoff...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hell_boy:



billet flippy caps and a nickel plated bar.....maybe hydraulics


----------



## rms61moparman

Hedgerow said:


> Bwahahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hell_boy:







You know that S.O.B. looks almost as good as the Craftsman version of the pOULAN 5020!!!!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> billet flippy caps and a nickel plated bar.....maybe hydraulics



Thought about it... I hate flippy caps, and I want to stay with the man in black theme... Bars? What do you guys think??? Black, white farm boss, or orange???


----------



## wendell

Orange GB. No doubt about it.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Orange GB. No doubt about it.



That, I thought, was a no brainer... But ain't it a little like lipstick on a pig???
This is a farm boss shoot out!!!


----------



## wendell

Pigs like to be pretty, too!


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Thought about it... I hate flippy caps, and I want to stay with the man in black theme... Bars? What do you guys think??? Black, white farm boss, or orange???



those orange GB bars would look cool
but that saw is screaming for some chrome (maybe some fuzzy dice too)


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Pigs like to be pretty, too!



Ok, but the bar ain't going with the saw to my BIL... He gets the crappy 18" Stihl bar that came with it... The sweet GB titanium stays with me!!! Otherwise it really would be casting my pearls before swine... 
Most of the fella's on this thread know what that means... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> those orange GB bars would look cool
> but that saw is screaming for some chrome (maybe some fuzzy dice too)



Hahahaha... I would if I could... 
I'll see what I can come up with...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am alive and well been busy havent read this site or s.h. site. I'll catch up later when things slow down a tad.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am alive and well been busy havent read this site or s.h. site. I'll catch up later when things slow down a tad.


 You got them chickens on overtime or something


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You got them chickens on overtime or something



Mmmmmm... Chicken....


----------



## atvguns

Just made a call to a man about a saw


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Just made a call to a man about a saw



And what saw would that be?


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> Just made a call to a man about a saw



Need some cash?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Jwalker1911 said:


> Need some cash?



yes!!!!


----------



## Jwalker1911

plumbcrazyjr said:


> yes!!!!



You gotta have something to sell or be fairly decent at cards to get money outta me.....or be really cute but my wife has that market sewed up


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> And what saw would that be?


 great big orange and white one I havent seen it yet not sure of the condition 



Jwalker1911 said:


> Need some cash?


 yes cash would be great do you need my paypal info


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Jwalker1911 said:


> You gotta have something to sell or be fairly decent at cards to get money outta me.....or be really cute but my wife has that market sewed up



it just so happens im all of those things listed and you are the one who asked hahaha


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> yes!!!!


get out of here he was talking to me


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> get out of here he was talking to me



you think i going to let a possible deal get by me :yoyo:


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> you think i going to let a possible deal get by me :yoyo:



If anyone can find a deal it will be you for sure


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

thanks that is sweet of you


----------



## Jwalker1911

Guess Ill just throw it out there then and whoever has the best deal ona 460 can fight amongst themselves


----------



## atvguns

Jwalker1911 said:


> Guess Ill just throw it out there then and whoever has the best deal ona 460 can fight amongst themselves


 I will let plumcrazy go first then I can adjust my price accordingly


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> I will let plumcrazy go first then I can adjust my price accordingly



He says $375 brand new shipped...just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I will let plumcrazy go first then I can adjust my price accordingly



For a 460??? Three bucks... That's my final offer...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jwalker1911

hedgerow said:


> for a 460??? Three bucks... That's my final offer...:msp_sneaky:



sold!


----------



## atvguns

Jwalker1911 said:


> He says $375 brand new shipped...just sayin


:bang: he wins 



Hedgerow said:


> For a 460??? Three bucks... That's my final offer...:msp_sneaky:


 Maybe one ot these days you will come to your senses


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> :bang: he wins
> 
> Maybe one ot these days you will come to your senses



Bwahahahaha!!! :hell_boy:


----------



## Locust Cutter

$3.75? :msp_confused::yoyo:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Gotta love the internet, its not just for #### anymore


----------



## Jwalker1911

I never would have guessed you couldnt say that


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin' Bryan... You can have it for 3.75...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Bryan... You can have it for 3.75...:msp_sneaky:



LOL, thanks Matt! I appreciate it. How have you been?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> LOL, thanks Matt! I appreciate it. How have you been?



Been good.. Barn's almost full...
You???


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:


 Howdy Dan you sure do eat alot of popcorn


----------



## Hedgerow

Dans eating popcorn again...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Dans eating popcorn again...


Does popcorn have alot of fiber or something


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Does popcorn have alot of fiber or something



opcorn:opcorn: ----->>> oop:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Been good.. Barn's almost full...
> You???



Got done with the house repairs, (for now) and am now looking to build a wood shed similar to yours and get started on taking the 6 piss elms and one crippled Locust out from the yard.... I'll pile up the limbs, pour out some diesel and make a nice bonfire.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes it does.


----------



## atvguns

I like bonfires opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I like bonfires opcorn:



I just have to pick the weekend and invite everyone! Maybe middle of the month either March, April or May. Isn't the GTG the 15th of Apr?


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> I just have to pick the weekend and invite everyone! Maybe middle of the month either March, April or May. Isn't the GTG the 15th of Apr?


 Yes april 14th and 15th


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Yes april 14th and 15th



May have to shoot for the middle of March then.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Got done with the house repairs, (for now) and am now looking to build a wood shed similar to yours and get started on taking the 6 piss elms and one crippled Locust out from the yard.... I'll pile up the limbs, pour out some diesel and make a nice bonfire.



Why would you fix up your house only to torch it? :msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning all


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good morning all



Good Morning Kenneth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is it wet. almost to muddy to cut wood.


----------



## logging22

Too muddy to go logging also.:mad2:


----------



## Lurch2

Cool and wet here. Taking the day off. Maybe wander into the big city.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

going to the shop I have a head gasket problem.:msp_mad: hope I can finish today. I'm out.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Too muddy to go logging also.:mad2:



Yep... Driving to the range now... The boy has some clay pigeons to shoot... I'll get a load out this afternoon... I got a high and dry row of hedge I can get to... Everything else is too soft...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Driving to the range now... The boy has some clay pigeons to shoot... I'll get a load out this afternoon... I got a high and dry row of hedge I can get to... Everything else is too soft...



I'm getting ready to deliver 3/4 cord and then do some shooting myself. Later tonight, I'll be taking the wife to go see George Strait and Martina McBride,... Should be a nice night.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> going to the shop I have a head gasket problem.:msp_mad: hope I can finish today. I'm out.



Which vehicle? Hopefully not a 6.OHHHHHHHHHHH #%!* otstir::help:


----------



## warjohn

Good luck with the head gasket Kenneth. Still no cutting for me. Went back to the doctor on Thursday. I will be in the air boot for at least 3 more weeks. I am gonna split a couple weeks worth of wood today. I probably shouldn't but I need to get out of the house. I might go up to Perry and see if they have anything I can't live without.


----------



## Mo. Jim

warjohn said:


> Good luck with the head gasket Kenneth. Still no cutting for me. Went back to the doctor on Thursday. I will be in the air boot for at least 3 more weeks. I am gonna split a couple weeks worth of wood today. I probably shouldn't but I need to get out of the house. I might go up to Perry and see if they have anything I can't live without.



Would that be Bishops shop,haven't been there in several years. They had a lot of nice old saws
on display.


----------



## warjohn

Yes,

They have been getting a lot of them restored, at least cosmetically. They look good, not sure if they run. They were closed today so I made the trip for nothing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Warjohn that stinks I thought they were open till 1 or 2in the afternoon. yes they have some very nice old saws restored. worth the trip if gas wasn't so expensive:msp_mad:


Locust cutter, No it is a 7.3 non turbo . you a diesel mech.I have a intermitent problem.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Warjohn that stinks I thought they were open till 1 or 2in the afternoon. yes they have some very nice old saws restored. worth the trip if gas wasn't so expensive:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> Locust cutter, No it is a 7.3 non turbo . you a diesel mech.I have a intermitent problem.



I'm not a diesel mechanic, but I did stay at a holiday inn last night... Evenin' Kenneth... Get yer truck fixed?


----------



## RVALUE

I've got a 7.3 non turbo. Got the injectors laying beside it now. I understand they can have a problem between the water jacket caused by insufficient lubrication in the COOLANT. 

Always something.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I've got a 7.3 non turbo. Got the injectors laying beside it now. I understand they can have a problem between the water jacket caused by insufficient lubrication in the COOLANT.
> 
> Always something.



Is it lubricant??? Or is it the vital anti-cavitation additive that's supposed to be it the coolant???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Is it lubricant??? Or is it the vital anti-cavitation additive that's supposed to be it the coolant???:msp_sneaky:



Now that is splitting hairs.  IF it is anti cavitation ( ? ) THEN it is probably doing some lubricating.


HOWEVER, I forgot we were amongst those that actually know, instead of myself that found it hard to believe when I heard it. 

Carry on, just saying.


----------



## RVALUE

Actually I should get two points. One for having one, (a 7.3 non T) and one for knowing.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Actually I should get two points. One for having one, (a 7.3 non T) and one for knowing.


 If you did have two more points where would you stick them?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Actually I should get two points. One for having one, (a 7.3 non T) and one for knowing.



A. I don't know much... Just have alot of theory's...
B. I'll rep us ASAP...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

Kenneth,

Sign on the window said closed until the 23rd. I was going up past the lake to help a friend that was in a bad motorcycle accident last year with his taxes. So the trip didn't cost me any extra gas.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Warjohn that stinks I thought they were open till 1 or 2in the afternoon. yes they have some very nice old saws restored. worth the trip if gas wasn't so expensive:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> Locust cutter, No it is a 7.3 non turbo . you a diesel mech.I have a intermitent problem.



I wouldn't call myself that, although I have wrenched on a few Powerstrokes. Never an IDI 6.9/7.3 though. What's going on, (other than the head)?


----------



## RVALUE

warjohn said:


> Kenneth,
> 
> Sign on the window said closed until the 23rd. I was going up past the lake to help a friend that was in a bad motorcycle accident last year with his taxes. So the trip didn't cost me any extra gas.



I knew I was against taxes. Now here is proof that they are detrimental to one's health.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I wouldn't call myself that, although I have wrenched on a few Powerstrokes. Never an IDI 6.9/7.3 though. What's going on, (other than the head)?



Actually that is a pretty good question........


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> going to the shop I have a head gasket problem.:msp_mad: hope I can finish today. I'm out.



If you ever need more insight on that engine (until you can replace it w/a Cummins) there's a website I found which could be a lifesaver for you. Ford Powerstroke Forum Give them a try as there's a lot of info on there that could be indispensable to you in the future.


----------



## atvguns

Well I made it into the 6 cube club 

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/194008.htm#post3491733


----------



## RVALUE

When to ship to mod? 

First ask yourself, do you want it medium or well done?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> When to ship to mod?
> 
> First ask yourself, do you want it medium or well done?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> When to ship to mod?
> 
> First ask yourself, do you want it medium or well done?



Now is that called for your going to wake up stumpy with burning ears again.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dave Boyt

*One for Hedgerow*

I'm not too crazy about hedge, but this one took on Joplin's F5 tornado. Everything within a half mile is either destroyed or gone. Just hope it doesn't get cut up for firewood!


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now is that called for your going to wake up stumpy with burning ears again.:hmm3grin2orange:



WHOOOAAA!!!!! I hadn't thought of that at all.........Where's your mind????????


Dang, talk about...........


----------



## RVALUE

Congrats, ATV.

Couldn't happen to a better recipient.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm not too crazy about hedge, but this one took on Joplin's F5 tornado. Everything within a half mile is either destroyed or gone. Just hope it doesn't get cut up for firewood!



They aught to put a plaque beside it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> WHOOOAAA!!!!! I hadn't thought of that at all.........Where's your mind????????
> 
> 
> Dang, talk about...........





What ever:cool2:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Dan if that popcorn is fresh I would't mind a bowl before I turn in. 54 days till GTG


----------



## RVALUE

Our microwave went south, so we had to make popcorn the semi modern way. With a popper. More to clean, theregoes the dishwasher. She gripes enough as it is.

I may get to put up some crown today. If my cabinet maker gets on with it. 

Dirt bag cabinet makers.


----------



## Jwalker1911

RVALUE said:


> Our microwave went south, so we had to make popcorn the semi modern way. With a popper. More to clean, theregoes the dishwasher. She gripes enough as it is.
> 
> I may get to put up some crown today. If my cabinet maker gets on with it.
> 
> Dirt bag cabinet makers.



I would love to spend all day on a lake puttin away some crown


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Our microwave went south, so we had to make popcorn the semi modern way. With a popper. More to clean, theregoes the dishwasher. She gripes enough as it is.
> 
> I may get to put up some crown today. If my cabinet maker gets on with it.
> 
> Dirt bag cabinet makers.



Hard to find a good cabinet maker...:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body seen or heard from Stumpy? or WSC?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen or heard from Stumpy? or WSC?



I think Stump 's computer got a virus... I'll call him tomorrow...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> I think Stump 's computer got a virus... I'll call him tomorrow...



get him back online lol i need to talk with him


----------



## WetGunPowder

*S. O. L.*

Was hoping to make the GTG but no such luck. It is the same day as our annual spring open house at the shop. I will try to sent down some Sconnie cheese with Wendell-If he will promise not to eat it all on the way down there!


----------



## warjohn

Hedgerow said:


> Hard to find a good cabinet maker...:msp_tongue:



Lucky for me my BIL is a great cabinet maker. I have full access to his shop. It is nice to have a CNC available when you need one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Warjohn hows the stress fracture?


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Was hoping to make the GTG but no such luck. It is the same day as our annual spring open house at the shop. I will try to sent down some Sconnie cheese with Wendell-If he will promise not to eat it all on the way down there!



You'll have to send it with Andy. Don't think I'm going to make this one. :msp_sad:


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Warjohn hows the stress fracture?



I'm limping along. The pain gets a little better every day so it must be healing. I hope to get the boot off in a couple weeks.


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> Lucky for me my BIL is a great cabinet maker. I have full access to his shop. It is nice to have a CNC available when you need one.



So are you and Kenneth makin' it to the GTG?


----------



## RVALUE

warjohn said:


> Lucky for me my BIL is a great cabinet maker. I have full access to his shop. It is nice to have a CNC available when you need one.



After what he did to your sister, that's the least he could do for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'm still working out of town I; going to try and make it down for one day. Not sure which day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> After what he did to your sister, that's the least he could do for you.



Might be his wifes brother. if it is man I wouldn't want to be you.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'm still working out of town I; going to try and make it down for one day. Not sure which day.



You're in Luck! The GTG is out of town!

AND most of the attendees' elevators don't make it to the second floor!

(And a certain persons', doesn't make it to the ground floor. )


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> (And a certain persons', doesn't make it to the ground floor. )



You shouldn't be so hard on your self.:bang::bang:


----------



## warjohn

Hedgerow said:


> So are you and Kenneth makin' it to the GTG?



Not sure yet. Since I can't do much right now projects are starting to pile up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ooohhhh... Dan's feeling sporty tonight...


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> You'll have to send it with Andy. Don't think I'm going to make this one. :msp_sad:



Why?


----------



## andydodgegeek

MMM cheese.


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> You'll have to send it with Andy. Don't think I'm going to make this one. :msp_sad:



Soooooo--- is the 166 coming without you? I'll give you my mailing address. We'll take good care of it, we promise


Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone


----------



## sawnami

Les, did you feel the earthquake yesterday morning? The news said the center was East of you near the MO, IL border.


Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen or heard from Stumpy? or WSC?



I'm here, just been busy. :bang:



Hedgerow said:


> I think Stump 's computer got a virus... I'll call him tomorrow...



It was just my email accnt. It happens every once in a while. Sorry for that.

Would anybody be interested in purchasing Stumpbroke hats, shirts, or larger window stickers at the gtg??


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm here, just been busy. :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just my email accnt. It happens every once in a while. Sorry for that.
> 
> Would anybody be interested in purchasing Stumpbroke hats, shirts, or larger window stickers at the gtg??



Can I get a Stumpbroke saddle pad? That would be awesome LOL


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> You'll have to send it with Andy. Don't think I'm going to make this one. :msp_sad:



now how do we give out red rep?



Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm here, just been busy. :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just my email accnt. It happens every once in a while. Sorry for that.
> 
> Would anybody be interested in purchasing Stumpbroke hats, shirts, or larger window stickers at the gtg??



Yes. And I'm glad you dropped your original idea of Stumpbroke branded man-thongs.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hank Chinaski said:


> now how do we give out red rep?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I'm glad you dropped your original idea of Stumpbroke branded man-thongs.



He dropped those? I paid for 3 pair!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm here, just been busy. :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> It was just my email accnt. It happens every once in a while. Sorry for that.
> 
> Would anybody be interested in purchasing Stumpbroke hats, shirts, or larger window stickers at the gtg??



A. Busy is goooood!!!
B. good deal, I was worried...
C. I'll buy a hat if ya got em'...


----------



## Jwalker1911

What do the hats look like Stumpy?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jwalker1911 said:


> He dropped those? I paid for 3 pair!



I'll send you some pics of me modeling the original pair.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll send you some pics of me modeling the original pair.:msp_thumbsup:



I will plaster those all over the internet I swear


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jwalker1911 said:


> I will plaster those all over the internet I swear



Wahooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

I spent a little time today installing the water slide for the GTG


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I spent a little time today installing the water slide for the GTG



Wahooo, redneck log slide!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

if we're going to do a drawing to see how little time it takes stumpy to plug up that fancy outhouse piping... Put me down for the 12 minute block... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> if we're going to do a drawing to see how little time it takes stumpy to plug up that fancy outhouse piping... Put me down for the 12 minute block... :hmm3grin2orange:



notice the fire hose adapter half way down the pipe, that's for power flushing.:msp_thumbup:
James was thinkin of me when he put that in:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> notice the fire hose adapter half way down the pipe, that's for power flushing.:msp_thumbup:
> James was thinkin of me when he put that in:hmm3grin2orange:



That'll only work if it makes it that far!!! Otherwise... "It's comin back up"!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That'll only work if it makes it that far!!! Otherwise... "It's comin back up"!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



As usual, you make a good point.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Busy is good. As long as its the right kind of busy.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

logging22 said:


> Why?



My eyes haven't healed from the first trip.



sawnami said:


> Soooooo--- is the 166 coming without you?



No


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> My eyes haven't healed from the first trip.
> 
> 
> 
> No



Chicken...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> My eyes haven't healed from the first trip.
> 
> 
> 
> No



You could send it my way,... I've got some piss elm that it would just chuckle at, right up until the time it destroyed the wood!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> My eyes haven't healed from the first trip.
> 
> 
> 
> No



You mean you don't trust a bunch of YAHOOOO's with your saw that hurts man....:eek2::eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You mean you don't trust a bunch of YAHOOOO's with your saw that hurts man....:eek2::eek2:



Pssshhh... I think Stumpy scared him last fall... One of these days the AMOKT guys are gonna just "show up" at one of grandpa tractor and Heavyfuel's shindigs in a GTG bus... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Pssshhh... I think Stumpy scared him last fall... One of these days the AMOKT guys are gonna just "show up" at one of grandpa tractor and Heavyfuel's shindigs in a GTG bus... :hmm3grin2orange:



road trip!!! now that would be fun. scare the ever livin poop outa some of them guys. the anticipation of a visitation by a bunch of uncouth, crude, socially unacceptable, hillbilly rednecks might just be the demise of some of the less knowledgeable


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Pssshhh... I think Stumpy scared him last fall... One of these days the AMOKT guys are gonna just "show up" at one of grandpa tractor and Heavyfuel's shindigs in a GTG bus... :hmm3grin2orange:



Whatdya mean some day? I thought you had the bus lined up for the next one. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

We ain't skeered. :bringit:

The last time you boys ventured north it didn't end well, 'cept for the slaves.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

AROKMO tour bus :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> AROKMO tour bus :msp_thumbsup:



OMG you could fit a ton of decoys and a couple chessies in there


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Whatdya mean some day? I thought you had the bus lined up for the next one. :msp_sneaky:



If you all would quit having them the same time we are!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Steve NW WI

jerrycmorrow said:


> road trip!!! now that would be fun. scare the ever livin poop outa some of them guys. the anticipation of a visitation by a bunch of uncouth, crude, socially unacceptable, hillbilly rednecks might just be the demise of some of the less knowledgeable



How we supposed to tell y'all apart from the uncouth, socially unacceptable, hillbilly rednecks that normally show up?

Oh, yeah, the accent. I forgot!




Stumpys Customs said:


> AROKMO tour bus :msp_thumbsup:



Needz a snowplow! They also come in handy down in Arkyland for scrapin those possums that are stuck hard off the pavement!


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> If you all would quit having them the same time we are!!!
> :waaaht:



If you were smart, y'all'd head up for Treemonkey's. I think that one is going to be a hoot. Well, except for the no alcohol part but should be a good party at the motel Saturday night.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> If you were smart, y'all'd head up for Treemonkey's. I think that one is going to be a hoot. Well, except for the no alcohol part but should be a good party at the motel Saturday night.



OK, I'll tell Stump to bring his speedo for lounging around the pool... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WetGunPowder

8433jeff said:


> We ain't skeered. :bringit:
> 
> The last time you boys ventured north it didn't end well, 'cept for the slaves.



Carefull buddy-Don't want to start no holy war!


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Carefull buddy-Don't want to start no holy war!



Hopefully they've learned to not listen to Jeff like we have. Sometimes his fingers get moving faster than his brain. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

WetGunPowder said:


> Carefull buddy-Don't want to start no holy war!



Just a friendly reminder to be peaceable if/when they come. Seemed as though they had mayhem on their mind. 

Did somebody post after you? I thought I heard something.


----------



## wendell

8433jeff said:


> Just a friendly reminder to be peaceable if/when they come. Seemed as though they had mayhem on their mind.



I have learned that if they get out of control, just toss a bottle of bourbon out into the woods. That'll keep them occupied for hours.


----------



## rms61moparman

8433jeff said:


> We ain't skeered. :bringit:
> 
> The last time you boys ventured north it didn't end well, 'cept for the slaves.





You must have a different history book than the one I have here.
The one I have says we were minding our own business and you'ens came down here bossin' and bullyin' and firing on our fort!!!


Mike


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Pssshhh... I think Stumpy scared him last fall... One of these days the AMOKT guys are gonna just "show up" at one of grandpa tractor and Heavyfuel's shindigs in a GTG bus... :hmm3grin2orange:



Might have to be a "short-bus" with some of the personalities in here, (including me)... And stuff....


----------



## Hedgerow

rms61moparman said:


> You must have a different history book than the one I have here.
> The one I have says we were minding our own business and you'ens came down here bossin' and bullyin' and firing on our fort!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Yup, as I recall, some folks refer to it as the war of "northern aggression"... But what the hell do I know...
I was born in Sault St. Marie!!! I think that's even further north than Wendell!!!:msp_confused:

On another note:
These saws any good???







Doin' a little work on it, and it seems to be put together pretty decent for a "Rancher"... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> On another note:
> These saws any good???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use them a lot up around table rock lake area something about they hook into the rocks better than a regular boat anchor


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note:
> These saws any good???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use them a lot up around table rock lake area something about they hook into the rocks better than a regular boat anchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similar to mine, except for the "Rancher" part,... Mine is the straight 55. I'm not sure what's separates them other than the sticker and the extra dog/log spike that the Rancher model possessed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Husky 55*

I'd love mine (always have), but I'd love it more if it would stay running. Ran w/out a hitch for the first 7 years, but the last three have been like a Ford or a B-1B Lancer, run 'em 1 hour, work on 'em 3-4,...:angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note:
> These saws any good???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use them a lot up around table rock lake area something about they hook into the rocks better than a regular boat anchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a guess by looking at the design, but it would spot a 290 a couple cc's and still walk all over it...:hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Les, did you feel the earthquake yesterday morning? The news said the center was East of you near the MO, IL border.
> 
> 
> Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone



Nothing here brody. Prolly sleeping anyway.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Nothing here brody. Prolly sleeping anyway.:hmm3grin2orange:



Evening' Les... Still muddy there?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Windyyyyy as all get out here under wind advisery til mid night.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a guess by looking at the design, but it would spot a 290 a couple cc's and still walk all over it...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a spot of purple paint there on the side? It must of bounced over the from the wildthingy assemble line they really should build a wall between the two so that doesn't happen
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Windyyyyy as all get out here under wind advisery til mid night.



Yep... On 96hwy right now getting whipped around pretty good...


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Windyyyyy as all get out here under wind advisery til mid night.



I thought Kansas was always windy


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> I thought Kansas was always windy



It is.


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I thought Kansas was always windy



"Windy as all getout" is native Kansan for what you'ins call "HOLY CHIT"... Others might mistake it for a tornado. Hell we don't even dig out the kites until is a steady 40mph or better,... LMAO


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Evening' Les... Still muddy there?



Gettin better. Wind and sun helps a bunch.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> "Windy as all getout" is native Kansan for what you'ins call "HOLY CHIT"... Others might mistake it for a tornado. Hell we don't even dig out the kites until is a steady 40mph or better,... LMAO



Last tornado we had I slept though.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Last tornado we had I slept though.



Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sounds like something I would do.



The last mini GTG we had at Les' place will go down in history as the Day Joplin got tore up... I remember driving through that system on the way home, just to find junk and insulation in my yard...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> The last mini GTG we had at Les' place will go down in history as the Day Joplin got tore up... I remember driving through that system on the way home, just to find junk and insulation in my yard...



I remember that, I was worried sick when I couldn't get ahold of you.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> I remember that, I was worried sick when I couldn't get ahold of you.



That was so sweet!!!
:hmm3grin2orange::help:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> The last mini GTG we had at Les' place will go down in history as the Day Joplin got tore up... I remember driving through that system on the way home, just to find junk and insulation in my yard...


That's the same day Stumpy was dressed up for his night job.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

That was the same day my avitar was taken.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That's the same day Stumpy was dressed up for his night job.:msp_ohmy:



And a ledgend was born that day... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similar to mine, except for the "Rancher" part,... Mine is the straight 55. I'm not sure what's separates them other than the sticker and the extra dog/log spike that the Rancher model possessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One had decomp and the other didn't,I don't remember which one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Locust Cutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One had decomp and the other didn't,I don't remember which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 55 rancher don't have the decomp button... Guess they figured ranchers were tough enough to pull a saw without one... :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

No post all day you guys are slacking


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> No post all day you guys are slacking



Well? Quit sleeping all day!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> The last mini GTG we had at Les' place will go down in history as the Day Joplin got tore up... I remember driving through that system on the way home, just to find junk and insulation in my yard...



.....and ?????? How did you figure out the difference?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> .....and ?????? How did you figure out the difference?



Psshhh... That was easy Dan... The junk was solid, and the insulation was soggy...
See?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Well? Quit sleeping all day!!!


Sorry:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Sorry:msp_unsure:



We know you are!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> We know you are!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Don't you have some saws to work on or something


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Don't you have some saws to work on or something



Yes, I do, but this is more fun.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes, I do, but this is more fun.:hmm3grin2orange:


 You must be on top of the coop with your laptop surfing AS in your camo thong again.

And no we don't need pics


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> You must be on top of the coop with your laptop surfing AS in your camo thong again.
> 
> And no we don't need pics



LOL, wind was too cold for that, I put my pasties on to keep my nips warm.:msp_ohmy:

Try to sleep tonight with that picture in your mind.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> LOL, wind was too cold for that, I put my pasties on to keep my nips warm.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Try to sleep tonight with that picture in your mind.:hmm3grin2orange:


 Just wait till 08f150 reads that He will be calling you for a date


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Just wait till 08f150 reads that He will be calling you for a date



He's already tried, he can't hang with this fat boy. I wore him out.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb

Which one of you guys are in or real close to Harrison? I could use a little help if'n you'd be willing......


----------



## atvguns

Any one heard from this guy he is MIA http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=40515


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> You must be on top of the coop with your laptop surfing AS in your camo thong again.
> 
> And no we don't need pics



I could have went the rest of my life without that mental picture


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jwalker1911 said:


> I could have went the rest of my life without that mental picture



you prolly could have, but now that it's there, enjoy it!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> you prolly could have, but now that it's there, enjoy it!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Im sure I'll sleep well lol


----------



## Hedgerow

barneyrb said:


> Which one of you guys are in or real close to Harrison? I could use a little help if'n you'd be willing......



I got drivers in Harrison bout twice a week... 
Whatcha needin'???


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> LOL, wind was too cold for that, I put my pasties on to keep my nips warm.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Try to sleep tonight with that picture in your mind.:hmm3grin2orange:



Shoot... That just reminds of the girls I went to school with... Psshhh..... Nothin phases me any more Brody... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Shoot... That just reminds of the girls I went to school with... Psshhh..... Nothin phases me any more Brody... :hmm3grin2orange:



You did go to MT Grove didn't ya.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> You did go to MT Grove didn't ya.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That was grade school... I went to high school back up in the great white north... Our cheerleaders had the same weight average as our front 5 on the football team!!!
They grow em' big up there...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That was grade school... I went to high school back up in the great white north... Our cheerleaders had the same weight average as our front 5 on the football team!!!
> They grow em' big up there...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



MMMMMM, good ole cornfed girls


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> MMMMMM, good ole cornfed girls



Ick!!! And hairy!!! Don't forget hairy!!! I had to come back to MO to find a hot wife...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ick!!! And hairy!!! Don't forget hairy!!! I had to come back to MO to find a hot wife...



If you don't mind me sayin, you done a fine job


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> If you don't mind me sayin, you done a fine job



Eh... Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while...
:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Eh... Even a blind hog finds an acorn once in a while...
> :msp_confused:



ANd some settle for eating the bark off of trees.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> That was grade school... I went to high school back up in the great white north... Our cheerleaders had the same weight average as our front 5 on the football team!!!
> They grow em' big up there...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Heck, most of our cheerleaders WERE the front 5!


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Any one heard from this guy he is MIA http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=40515



I will see his "buddy" today, and I will ask him .


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Need some equipment shipped to PA*



Hedgerow said:


> I got drivers in Harrison bout twice a week...
> Whatcha needin'???



That reminds me, I've got a 2-ton planer and a portable sawmill I need to ship from Neosho, MO to central Pennsylvania. Fellow there will buy 'em if I can get 'em to him. Anybody got a truck or know a trucker headed that way? That's a bit much, even for my '87 Chevy flatbed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had a great member come by yesterday to check on me me are all ok just busy. I'll get caught up and be on here more later. I am still planning on making the GTG.


----------



## RVALUE

Dave Boyt said:


> That reminds me, I've got a 2-ton planer and a portable sawmill I need to ship from Neosho, MO to central Pennsylvania. Fellow there will buy 'em if I can get 'em to him. Anybody got a truck or know a trucker headed that way? That's a bit much, even for my '87 Chevy flatbed.



I might need some of those. What's a 2 ton planer?


----------



## Dave Boyt

*2-ton planer*



RVALUE said:


> I might need some of those. What's a 2 ton planer?



It is a 24" Yates-American wood planer, with a 15 hp 440V 3-phase drive motor. Two tons is what I figure it weighs. Yes, you DO need one, and chances of finding another such fine example of vintage woodworking equipment is slim. Scrap metal prices are up, so you'd better act fast. Just put a bunch of money in my Pay-Pal account, and you can come get it (seriously, pm me for specifics, if you're interested). I got it to smooth some 8" square posts and beams, but never got around to hooking it up. It also includes a 220V to 440V transformer, but the 3-phase bit is up to you. The fellow in Pennsylvania wants to rebuild it and ship it to South America where OSHA won't shut it down.

Here's the picture:
View attachment 226043


Dave


----------



## RVALUE

I checked the mafia, and ARSawMechanic is alive and well. He must have gotten a truck to work on and hasn't been around.





The go to guy for results.


----------



## RVALUE

If I had a planer like that, I could plane the whole board.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Got my new MS460 today!


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> Got my new MS460 today!



Gotta love a new saw!!! Even if it is a Stihl...


----------



## logging22

hedgerow said:


> gotta love a new saw!!! Even if it is a stihl...



pfttttttttt!


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> pfttttttttt!



Psssshhhh... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Psssshhhh... :hmm3grin2orange:



bah!!


----------



## wendell

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:





oop:oop:oop:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oop:oop:oop:



For those who don't speak cheese head... I will interpret....
Wendell says he's got a case of the popcorn farts...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## RVALUE

Since when are 3 'a case'?????


I can see it now: 


Officer: "How many beers have you had?"

DA: " A case, in the last 3 hours."

Officer: " Carry on."


----------



## sawnami

I just cut some cheese in honor of Wendell and the other Badger state boys.:hmm3grin2orange:
View attachment 226154


----------



## Locust Cutter

Jwalker1911 said:


> Got my new MS460 today!



Pics, or it didn't happen,... :chatter::blob5:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Boys.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning Boys.



Afternoon Kenneth... 1st load of the day done ... 2nd will be all hedge... 3rd??? Well... May not be a third... Might just enjoy the afternoon... Doin nuthin'


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I found out that I'm allergic to Siberian Elm. I cut the biggest one down yesterday and a smaller one. Spent 2 hours after that with watery burning eyes,... Makes sense. ALL around my house are now going. I just wish I had Sunfish's S.S. to help split it faster/more efficiently.... Pieces are too' big for bonfires (at least until they're dry in the next 8 months) and could be mixed w/good wood as filler for my stove next season...:bang:


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I found out that I'm allergic to Siberian Elm. I cut the biggest one down yesterday and a smaller one. Spent 2 hours after that with watery burning eyes,... Makes sense. ALL around my house are now going. I just wish I had Sunfish's S.S. to help split it faster/more efficiently.... Pieces are too' big for bonfires (at least until they're dry in the next 8 months) and could be mixed w/good wood as filler for my stove next season...:bang:



Allergic to the sawdust or the leaves and buds?? Thats gotta suck if you have them all around the house.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I found out that I'm allergic to Siberian Elm. I cut the biggest one down yesterday and a smaller one. Spent 2 hours after that with watery burning eyes,... Makes sense. ALL around my house are now going. I just wish I had Sunfish's S.S. to help split it faster/more efficiently.... Pieces are too' big for bonfires (at least until they're dry in the next 8 months) and could be mixed w/good wood as filler for my stove next season...:bang:



I burn Elm all the time... It's not bad at all... Just don't last as long as some... Even Siberian isn't too bad... Chunk it up and let it sit for a few months... Then it'll split better... I tend to burn the junk, and sell the good stuff.. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Allergic to the sawdust or the leaves and buds?? Thats gotta suck if you have them all around the house.



Probably all 3, but the dust at least. The biggest one (I'll upload pics in a little bit) was of sufficient size and crotch height, that the saw was about 1' below my face and the wind was carrying in into my face.  Didn't really have a better alternative. I've breathed wood dust/chippings countless times and never had an allergic reaction before... They're all going to go now,... I see Oak, Walnut and Cherry trees in my future.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I've burnt losts of elm it does agood job for me especially mixed w/ hedge. You might wait to cut them all till you get some other species up for shade it makes a dif. in the summer.


----------



## atvguns

Thank goodness it's my friday I am getting tired of setting here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've burnt losts of elm it does agood job for me especially mixed w/ hedge. You might wait to cut them all till you get some other species up for shade it makes a dif. in the summer.



I'll still have some cover, mainly just losing Western coverage... I'm getting with the county extension office to see if they have any sort of tree program, to save a bit of $$$ on planting good trees.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll still have some cover, mainly just losing Western coverage... I'm getting with the county extension office to see if they have any sort of tree program, to save a bit of $$$ on planting good trees.



smart thinking... your wife told you to do that huh? 



* going to do the same thing myself lol


----------



## Hedgerow

A 12 year old's version of "Chainsaw Art"...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> A 12 year old's version of "Chainsaw Art"...



you gonna hang it on the refrigerator?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hank Chinaski said:


> smart thinking... your wife told you to do that huh?
> 
> 
> 
> * going to do the same thing myself lol



No. Actually a rancher friend suggested it to save some $$$, BUT, she was good with the concept. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

This thread is now on a BAD page,...:angry2: LMAO


----------



## jerrycmorrow

well we just gonna have to post it off.


----------



## rms61moparman

Nothing wrong with that # unless it's marked in your head.


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you gonna hang it on the refrigerator?



I would, but it might tip it over...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I would, but it might tip it over...:msp_rolleyes:



git a bigger frig. you need to encourage that lad by hanging his art work. lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Moving to the next page.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well maybe now


----------



## Jwalker1911

Locust Cutter said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen,... :chatter::blob5:



C:\Users\t\Pictures\MS460.jpg


----------



## Jwalker1911

View attachment 226430
New saw from atvguns, runs like a champ!


----------



## Jwalker1911

Jwalker1911 said:


> C:\Users\t\Pictures\MS460.jpg



Computers are not my strong point


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I would, but it might tip it over...:msp_rolleyes:



Counter-balance with beer, which is slightly heavier than water, and make sure its glass bottles, they're heavier than cans.


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> This thread is now on a BAD page,...:angry2: LMAO



What was wrong with 100?


----------



## wendell

10,000 post!!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rms61moparman

So I guess I get 10,001!!!!!


Mike


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

well I guess I will take post # 10,002


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> well I guess I will take post # 10,002



The Johnny Cash 039 is almost ready for re-assembly!!! It's a shame I told my BIL he could have it back after the build off... It's growing on me... Hope it runs... :msp_confused:
10003!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The Johnny Cash 039 is almost ready for re-assembly!!! It's a shame I told my BIL he could have it back after the build off... It's growing on me... Hope it runs... :msp_confused:
> 10003!!!



It only has to make a few cuts.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek

666 the number of the beast
667 the neighbor of the beast.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It only has to make a few cuts.:msp_sneaky:



Well... That's true... But wait till you see it... It's sweet!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is it pink:taped::taped:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is it pink:taped::taped:



That would be fitting for a Stihl, but it's black... All black... Turned out great...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

dang everyone was busy today.


----------



## sunfish

*Busy?*

Cut pine logs yesterday and firewood today.


----------



## RVALUE

I built a gismo to turn 5 gallon buckets over. Now there is a dime problem!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Must have a lot of 5 gal. buckets to turn over.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> dang everyone was busy today.



Almost done with the 039 for the build off... Ended up with a .075 pop up in it...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Must have a lot of 5 gal. buckets to turn over.



nope. just lazy.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Almost done with the 039 for the build off... Ended up with a .075 pop up in it...


Did you check compression yet?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Did you check compression yet?



Not yet... But as of 10 minutes ago... It runs.... 
Small victory...


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Must have a lot of 5 gal. buckets to turn over.



Just one, but I turn it over every day.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Got two of the piss elms cut out yesterday,... One was 35" wide,... The 660 Chewed it up and spit it out!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats good. Alls well that ends well.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> Just one, but I turn it over every day.



an twice on Tuesdays?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Got two of the piss elms cut out yesterday,... One was 35" wide,... The 660 Chewed it up and spit it out!



Since you like Stihl's so much... Go to the YouTube page "HedgerowMo" and check out the "man it black" edition O39... I'll tune it and get it in some decent wood soon... It's pretty slick... Hope it holds together...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> Just one, but I turn it over every day.



You ought to get you one of them flushing toilets!


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> You ought to get you one of them flushing toilets!



Still got to dump the bucket from the creek. Well water is for shine and the animals only.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Still got to dump the bucket from the creek. Well water is for shine and the animals only.



Finally!!! Someone who gets it!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Actually it is a device to assist the 'hard headed' handicapped people. It enables them to place a 5 gallon bucket on the ground more easily. This is a function in a bird waterer that is currently being used.

Handy device.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

R.V. sounds good

Hedge That saw sounds Sweet except for you Know. But It is all black.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> R.V. sounds good
> 
> Hedge That saw sounds Sweet except for you Know. But It is all black.



Sounds like all the rest of his saws will have to be black , from now on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

You all ok , nothing here but some damage in Branson .


----------



## atvguns

My windmill is scrap metal now. Other than that everything is good


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> My windmill is scrap metal now. Other than that everything is good



Hate losing a nice windmill,folks lost theirs also but I know a decent welder lol


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> My windmill is scrap metal now. Other than that everything is good



Was it an operational unit?


----------



## sunfish

Big Wind here, but no damage I can see yet.


----------



## Jonesy11

just a whole lotta rain here last night. Windy now


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Big Wind here, but no damage I can see yet.



Did Stumpy have the coop tied down?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

the year with no winter and spring is moving right in. batten down the hatches guys. glad to not hear of anyone being damaged.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Was it an operational unit?



No this was one of the 10 foot yard ornaments I think it must of exceeded its recommended rpms


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body up.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Nope.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Supposed to be sunny and winder than normal here today.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

All we had hear was alot of rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Do you suppose this is a little over the top??? Seemed like a good idea at the time...:msp_confused:







I'll try to get a vid of it cutting this weekend when it ain't dark...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Do you suppose this is a little over the top??? Seemed like a good idea at the time...:msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a vid of it cutting this weekend when it ain't dark...



nah! looks uh, uh, uh. never mind.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> nah! looks uh, uh, uh. never mind.



Yeah, I know, like a Stihl wild Thang... 
Oh well, the recoil covers it up...
Mostly...
:doubt:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah, I know, like a Stihl wild Thang...
> Oh well, the recoil covers it up...
> Mostly...
> :doubt:



still got that black rit dye


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> still got that black rit dye



Don't work on aluminum...
I'd have to sand blast it...
So it's stayin orange...


----------



## 8433jeff

Is it day-glo, so you can find it in the dark?


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Is it day-glo, so you can find it in the dark?



No... Worse... It's Stihl orange...:msp_confused:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Since you like Stihl's so much... Go to the YouTube page "HedgerowMo" and check out the "man it black" edition O39... I'll tune it and get it in some decent wood soon... It's pretty slick... Hope it holds together...:msp_sneaky:


Well if it's a quarter as good as Dad's 039 HAS been (so far, not to jinx it) it ought to be a solid, dependable tool. It's been more reliable than my 55, except for taking an inordinate amount of pulls to initially start it when cold...:help:



8433jeff said:


> Still got to dump the bucket from the creek. Well water is for shine and the animals only.


Mmmmmmmm........ Shine!!!!!!! 



Hedgerow said:


> No... Worse... It's Stihl orange...:msp_confused:


A darn fine color, almost as good as Massey Ferguson red, John Deere green, The "other brand orange" :biggrinbounce2: and McCulloch yellow!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Do you suppose this is a little over the top??? Seemed like a good idea at the time...:msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get a vid of it cutting this weekend when it ain't dark...



I like it! somebody give that man a shot of Henessey and a Black and Mild...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well if it's a quarter as good as Dad's 039 HAS been (so far, not to jinx it) it ought to be a solid, dependable tool. It's been more reliable than my 55, except for taking an inordinate amount of pulls to initially start it when cold...:help:
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm........ Shine!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> A darn fine color, almost as good as Massey Ferguson red, John Deere green, The "other brand orange" :biggrinbounce2: and McCulloch yellow!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Git yer butt to the gtg, and you can run it for yourself... It's not much like your dad's 039... I sure hope it holds together till then..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> I like it! somebody give that man a shot of Henessey and a Black and Mild...



I prefer Bulliet ... Henessey makes me want to barf...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Git yer butt to the gtg, and you can run it for yourself... It's not much like your dad's 039... I sure hope it holds together till then..:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm hoping to... I'm waiting to see if I'll be working weekends at that time. They're kinda wrenching my work schedule around on base as they see fit for some different things,...:angry2: Makes anything like schedules, planning, trips, WOOD CUTTING and other things a bit difficult...


----------



## atvguns

I managed to leave my fatherinlaws today with a brand new chain breaker and spinner, one roll of 1/4 inch chain and two rolls of 404 chain now all I need is some presets and a saw big enough to pull it. 

Pretty good haul for just feeding his cows for three days


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like you did alright. If he was closer and pays like that all the time I would do it. :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I managed to leave my fatherinlaws today with a brand new chain breaker and spinner, one roll of 1/4 inch chain and two rolls of 404 chain now all I need is some presets and a saw big enough to pull it.
> 
> Pretty good haul for just feeding his cows for three days



You've been hauling 'valuable stuff' away from his place for quite some time. And now you rate the spinner? :monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You are just jealous.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> I managed to leave my fatherinlaws today with a brand new chain breaker and spinner, one roll of 1/4 inch chain and two rolls of 404 chain now all I need is some presets and a saw big enough to pull it.
> 
> Pretty good haul for just feeding his cows for three days



Im in the opposite boat,let my dad run that 460 on a big red elm and Im not sure Ill ever get it back....but if I look back on all the tools I lost when I was little "fixing" his stuff we're probably even


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> I prefer Bulliet ... Henessey makes me want to barf...



Im just goofin,that saw looks really cool


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> You've been hauling 'valuable stuff' away from his place for quite some time. And now you rate the spinner? :monkey:


 He is just trying to make up for the dirty trick he played on me 17 years ago when he gave me his daughter


----------



## Wolfcsm

atvguns said:


> I managed to leave my fatherinlaws today with a brand new chain breaker and spinner, one roll of 1/4 inch chain and two rolls of 404 chain now all I need is some presets and a saw big enough to pull it.
> 
> Pretty good haul for just feeding his cows for three days



Man you and I need to talk about a trade for some of that .404. I have a fresh roll of OREGON LPX 3/8 .050 chain. Need some .404 for my 1130G and a 52 inch bar.

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> He is just trying to make up for the dirty trick he played on me 17 years ago when he gave me his daughter



Was she about 13?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Was she about 13?



No just 12 I had to drive her everywhere:bang:


----------



## atvguns

Looks like Plumbcrazyjr is ready for a girls night out


----------



## Hedgerow

What the hell is that???!!! Red beard the pirate does drag???!!!
Say it ain't so!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I scored some free Mulberry, Hackleberry and American Elm today from an old lady in town that had some trees removed. Got more to pickup yet, about a cord to 1.5 if I figured it right. Not bad for 2.5 miles away from my house...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I scored some free Mulberry, Hackleberry and American Elm today from an old lady in town that had some trees removed. Got more to pickup yet, about a cord to 1.5 if I figured it right. Not bad for 2.5 miles away from my house...



If you can squirrel that Hackberry away in a shed somewhere, you'll be diggin on it when next years really cold weather hits... Don't coal like hedge, but will give you it's all for a couple hours... We like it around here...


----------



## logging22

How many days to the GTG?? I cant count that good.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> How many days to the GTG?? I cant count that good.


43


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> I scored some free Mulberry, Hackleberry and American Elm today from an old lady in town that had some trees removed. Got more to pickup yet, about a cord to 1.5 if I figured it right. Not bad for 2.5 miles away from my house...



So what your really saying is you got a wood from an old lady in town and you would like to go back.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> How many days to the GTG?? I cant count that good.



Too long... 

Hey Les, my wife bought me one of those helmet/ear muff/ mesh screen face shield things today... Said something about it being cheaper than all the band aids and stuff...


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Looks like Plumbcrazyjr is ready for a girls night out



wow i look good


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> wow i look good



Is that what Stumpy told you?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Is that what Stumpy told you?



What the hell are you guys doing over there in Texas County???!!! 
You'd think it was Arkansas north or something!!!
:msp_scared:


----------



## Tolow4u

*GTG question*

Been on this site for a few months now, so I'm new...I live outside of Buhler Kansas and was wondering what a GTG was all about. I understand it's a get to gether....invitation only? We cutting firewood for someone......drinking ice cold beer and eating smoked ribs? Saws for sale? Parts...someone willing to do a hands on porting class? Sorry...kind a feel dumb posting this....but searched everything I could think of on here to geta an answer.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> What the hell are you guys doing over there in Texas County???!!!
> You'd think it was Arkansas north or something!!!
> :msp_scared:


Actually it is a Howell county thing we just hear about it over here in Texas county


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> So what your really saying is you got a wood from an old lady in town and you would like to go back.



Well She knew what she wanted and was straight forward,....  It was a mutual benefit. The tree guy was taking care of a couple different houses. I told the neighbors that I'd take care of the "big" wood, anything better than 5". Saved both homeowners about $450 and I got some relatively free wood w/o having to take care of any brush!


----------



## atvguns

Tolow4u said:


> Been on this site for a few months now, so I'm new...I live outside of Buhler Kansas and was wondering what a GTG was all about. I understand it's a get to gether....invitation only? We cutting firewood for someone......drinking ice cold beer and eating smoked ribs? Saws for sale? Parts...someone willing to do a hands on porting class? Sorry...kind a feel dumb posting this....but searched everything I could think of on here to geta an answer.



Just cutting wood for fun, drinking at some of the GTGs, after the cutting is all over with. Eating what ever we want, yes saw for sale and some saw work demonstrations


----------



## Hedgerow

Tolow4u said:


> Been on this site for a few months now, so I'm new...I live outside of Buhler Kansas and was wondering what a GTG was all about. I understand it's a get to gether....invitation only? We cutting firewood for someone......drinking ice cold beer and eating smoked ribs? Saws for sale? Parts...someone willing to do a hands on porting class? Sorry...kind a feel dumb posting this....but searched everything I could think of on here to geta an answer.



And yes, this is your regional GTG bunch... What with being from Kansas and stuff...
PM ATV Guns and he might just give you the date and location of the greatest GTG's AS has to offer... We promise there's very little hazing involved... Usually a food bribe will get you in...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Tolow4u said:


> Been on this site for a few months now, so I'm new...I live outside of Buhler Kansas and was wondering what a GTG was all about. I understand it's a get to gether....invitation only? We cutting firewood for someone......drinking ice cold beer and eating smoked ribs? Saws for sale? Parts...someone willing to do a hands on porting class? Sorry...kind a feel dumb posting this....but searched everything I could think of on here to geta an answer.



Kind of all of that except we're not cutting firewood,... Just cookies.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> And yes, this is your regional GTG bunch... What with being from Kansas and stuff...
> PM ATV Guns and he might just give you the date and location of the greatest GTG's AS has to offer... We promise there's very little hazing involved... Usually a food bribe will get you in...



That and Bullet or Buffalo Trace for Matt and Scotch for Wendell if he makes it!:msp_wub:


----------



## atvguns

To Low 4 U I think we are going to need to know the story behind your username


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> To Low 4 U I think we are going to need to know the story behind your username



Yes... Do tell...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Tolow4u said:


> Been on this site for a few months now, so I'm new...I live outside of Buhler Kansas and was wondering what a GTG was all about. I understand it's a get to gether....invitation only? We cutting firewood for someone......drinking ice cold beer and eating smoked ribs? Saws for sale? Parts...someone willing to do a hands on porting class? Sorry...kind a feel dumb posting this....but searched everything I could think of on here to geta an answer.



ToLow go back to page 440 and you can see the pictures and action that took place at the fall gtg last year. If you like running saws,you want to make one these gtg'rs,they


----------



## logging22

I dont know what your talking about cause im too lazy too read, so let me in slowly please.:wink2:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I dont know what your talking about cause im too lazy too read, so let me in slowly please.:wink2:



That is why we post pics ever so often. To keep you interested


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> That is why we post pics ever so often. To keep you interested



Ok. Where the hell are the pics?? Just sayin.:msp_sleep:


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> Looks like Plumbcrazyjr is ready for a girls night out



Here ya go


----------



## warjohn

My wife walked by as that picture popped up the first time. I had some splainin to do. How do you explain that?


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> My wife walked by as that picture popped up the first time. I had some splainin to do. How do you explain that?



You can't... Ya just cant...


----------



## RVALUE

warjohn said:


> My wife walked by as that picture popped up the first time. I had some splainin to do. How do you explain that?



You have some explaining to do if :

1. She thought it was her

3. She was jealous


----------



## Jwalker1911

warjohn said:


> My wife walked by as that picture popped up the first time. I had some splainin to do. How do you explain that?



If both hands were in plain veiw you shouldnt have to explain a thing


----------



## Tolow4u

atvguns said:


> To Low 4 U I think we are going to need to know the story behind your username



I can't even come up with any bull #### story to tell, so Ii can only tell the truth...it's my ebay username...had no idea I would stay on a forum long enough for someone to ask about it. Trying to keep things simple.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> And yes, this is your regional GTG bunch... What with being from Kansas and stuff...
> PM ATV Guns and he might just give you the date and location of the greatest GTG's AS has to offer... We promise there's very little hazing involved... Usually a food bribe will get you in...



I'm from Nebraska so I'm not eligible to attend.....


----------



## Jwalker1911

Tolow4u said:


> I can't even come up with any bull #### story to tell, so Ii can only tell the truth...it's my ebay username...had no idea I would stay on a forum long enough for someone to ask about it. Trying to keep things simple.



With a user name like that I promise you I could have come up with a BS story about it being To Low 4 U,but then my wife would have logged on and said I was lying anyway


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just looked thru the pics from your gtg back on page 440, looks like a nice place to gather to run saws. Where is the gtg being held this time? Me and the wife are planning the trip down from Minnesota, we are looking forward to it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> I'm from Nebraska so I'm not eligible to attend.....



You are eligible... 
By default...


----------



## warjohn

Jwalker1911 said:


> I'm from Nebraska so I'm not eligible to attend.....



If you bring big saws and pretty women they might make an exception.


----------



## andydodgegeek

warjohn said:


> If you bring big saws and pretty women they might make an exception.



How about pretty saws and BIG women?


----------



## Jwalker1911

warjohn said:


> If you bring big saws and pretty women they might make an exception.



My wife is very beautiful and my dad is from Mountain Grove so I would be somewhat eligible I guess...unfortunately Ill be in Warsaw snagging with my dad


----------



## warjohn

andydodgegeek said:


> How about pretty saws and BIG women?



I do like pretty saws and I'm not saying nothing about big women.


----------



## Mo. Jim

warjohn said:


> I do like pretty saws and I'm not saying nothing about big women.



Smart man


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> How about BIG women?



That sounds like f150's thang.....:tongue2:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm sure it was mentioned before but where/who is holding the gtg? I know I seen it on here somewhere but I dont want to go searching thru all this madness looking for it.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm sure it was mentioned before but where/who is holding the gtg? I know I seen it on here somewhere but I dont want to go searching thru all this madness looking for it.



ATV guns is holding it...


----------



## Hedgerow

I put a video up of the build off 039 cutting some Persimmon... I'll post the 7900 to compare it to... I think the 039 cuts ok, but not anything to write home about... :msp_unsure:

It's on HedgerowMo by the way on YouTube...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> ATV guns is holding it...



One has to read the "quote" quickly, or one gets a wee bit :msp_scared:.


----------



## Jwalker1911

andydodgegeek said:


> How about pretty saws and BIG women?



What about a saw and a pretty big woman?


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> I just looked thru the pics from your gtg back on page 440, looks like a nice place to gather to run saws. Where is the gtg being held this time? Me and the wife are planning the trip down from Minnesota, we are looking forward to it.





andydodgegeek said:


> I'm sure it was mentioned before but where/who is holding the gtg? I know I seen it on here somewhere but I dont want to go searching thru all this madness looking for it.



PM sent


----------



## Locust Cutter

If this crew started a corporation it would be "The Non-Homophobic, semi-intoxicated, Pretty Big Smart-Assed Woman Lovin' Logging Co". Or FUBAR for short!!!:msp_w00t: After the day I had at work today, this thread and my kids are about the only thing making me smile. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Locust Cutter said:


> If this crew started a corporation it would be "The Non-Homophobic, semi-intoxicated, Pretty Big Smart-Assed Woman Lovin' Logging Co". Or FUBAR for short!!!:msp_w00t: After the day I had at work today, this thread and my kids are about the only thing making me smile. Thanks Guys.



Do we have to be Non-Homophobic?


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> If this crew started a corporation it would be "The Non-Homophobic, semi-intoxicated, Pretty Big Smart-Assed Woman Lovin' Logging Co". Or FUBAR for short!!!:msp_w00t: After the day I had at work today, this thread and my kids are about the only thing making me smile. Thanks Guys.



I remember when I couldn't wait for my kids to walk and talk now I wish they would sit down and shut up.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I remember when I couldn't wait for my kids to walk and talk now I wish they would sit down and shut up.



See why the old man gave you one?? not such a bad deal.....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Jwalker1911 said:


> Do we have to be Non-Homophobic?



Depends on whether Stumpy's feeling froggy or not,... LMAO Les might need a hug too'!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I put a video up of the build off 039 cutting some Persimmon... I'll post the 7900 to compare it to... I think the 039 cuts ok, but not anything to write home about... :msp_unsure:
> 
> It's on HedgerowMo by the way on YouTube...



Looks good Matt. I have cut some persimmon but don't remember it being that hard course most of it was only 3-4 inch stuff


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> Depends on whether Stumpy's feeling froggy or not,... LMAO Les might need a hug too'!:biggrinbounce2:



Froogy's got a whole new meaning in this thread………...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Freehand

I mean, froggy to me wuz a fourteen inch bar on a 660.


----------



## Freehand

Or not.


----------



## Freehand

Tough room. And stuff.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> Tough room. And stuff.



Morning Jason,you going to make the gtg,42 days and counting.


----------



## Freehand

Gonna try Jim.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Gonna try Jim.:msp_thumbup:



You gonna put on a Freehand slabbing demo for us? I didn't get to see the last one...:msp_confused:

I'm not above bribery... Rare Bird????


----------



## Freehand

I'll do it. That hedge might be too tough a customer though, mebbe a nice fat stick of white oak?


----------



## logging22

Hugs?? Did somebody say hugs? Where is Strumpet when ya need one anyhoo.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand hows the new baby.:biggrinbounce2:

Less heres a brotherly huge.:cool2:


----------



## 8433jeff

logging22 said:


> Hugs?? Did somebody say hugs? Where is Strumpet when ya need one anyhoo.:hmm3grin2orange:




I'll hug my mug, and you do what you want with yours.
That way suspenders is optional, unless there are pics. Suspenders are mandatory in all pictures, at least a belt, and thats a leather one, not a drink one.
Maybe it should be suspenders in pics period.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Freehand said:


> I'll do it. That hedge might be too tough a customer though, mebbe a nice fat stick of white oak?



meh, I've got a stumpbroke 372 you can borrow. It'll lay 36" full comp wrong ways in hedge... or at least it did at Dan's gtg last Fall. :hmm3grin2orange:


and if that don't work you can use the stumpbroke ought seventy five, or the stumpbroke 3120 pheonix if it makes a showing by then.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I'll do it. That hedge might be too tough a customer though, mebbe a nice fat stick of white oak?



I'll see what I can come up with... Maybe a big chunk of Cedar???
How big's it gotta be to be worth slabbing???


----------



## atvguns

I just watched Big redneck vacation. I thought what's the big deal those people act just like me and Stumpy :msp_confused:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> I just watched Big redneck vacation. I thought what's the big deal those people act just like me and Stumpy :msp_confused:



there aint nobody like you and stump:smile2:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Freehand hows the new baby.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Less heres a brotherly huge.:cool2:


Thirteen pounds of cute and fidgety.


Hank Chinaski said:


> meh, I've got a stumpbroke 372 you can borrow. It'll lay 36" full comp wrong ways in hedge... or at least it did at Dan's gtg last Fall. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> and if that don't work you can use the stumpbroke ought seventy five, or the stumpbroke 3120 pheonix if it makes a showing by then.


More of a density issue with my method,love hedge but I have a hard time slabbing it.


Hedgerow said:


> I'll see what I can come up with... Maybe a big chunk of Cedar???
> How big's it gotta be to be worth slabbing???



Red cedar's game, something 24" or bigger so I can split it and saw the quarter.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Hank Chinaski said:


> meh, I've got a stumpbroke 372 you can borrow. It'll lay 36" full comp wrong ways in hedge... or at least it did at Dan's gtg last Fall. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> and if that don't work you can use the stumpbroke ought seventy five, or the stumpbroke 3120 pheonix if it makes a showing by then.



Obviously a newbie.


----------



## Jwalker1911

plumbcrazyjr said:


> there aint nobody like you and stump:smile2:



Stump's pretty awesome,atv had a special place in my heart for a little while but now my 460 resides at my dads house lol


----------



## atvguns

Jwalker1911 said:


> Stump's pretty awesome,atv had a special place in my heart for a little while but now my 460 resides at my dads house lol



Maybe one of these days he will let you borrow it if you promise to be really careful with it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

.....when I grow up, I want to .........







ah,,,, it's not worth it. How's everybody?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> .....when I grow up, I want to .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah,,,, it's not worth it. How's everybody?




Good here. Except for the pain.

you?

and the rest of the monkey zoo here?


----------



## RVALUE

Pain? Very sorry to hear about that. 

I can't imagine how hard it would be to have that ailment. 

Hang in there......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Pain? Very sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I can't imagine how hard it would be to have that ailment.
> 
> Hang in there......



Says the bionic man...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Caption contest*

Stopped over at Stumpy's last Saturday. Kinda scary to think I've trusted my 372 with this guy! Anyway, I'll start out with a couple of captions, but I've little doubt the more quick-witted can come up with something better.

<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/?action=view&amp;current=_Blown.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/_Blown.jpg" border="0" alt="Stumpy_01"></a>

"A blown piston AND a blown head!"



<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/?action=view&amp;current=_Asleep.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/_Asleep.jpg" border="0" alt="Stumpy_02"></a>

"Asleep at the wheel"
or
"Why you shouldn't use ether in an 8 by 10 shop"


----------



## sunfish

Stumpy reads a degree wheel with his eyes closed.

The force is with him! :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Stumpy reads a degree wheel with his eyes closed.
> 
> The force is with him! :msp_mellow:



That's the Jedi timing technique.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 
Looks like the makeup guy got my eye shadow to heavy:msp_confused:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Dave Boyt said:


> <a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/?action=view&amp;current=_Blown.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/_Blown.jpg" border="0" alt="Stumpy_01"></a>




"I can make it fit with a little dome popup and some ass-embly lube..."


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Bump!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



:msp_scareduck next time:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> :msp_scareduck next time:bang:



That's how I got my bain drammage...:bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That's how I got my bain drammage...:bang:



dam ducks


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> That's how I got my bain drammage...:bang:



Well, now this thread makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hank Chinaski said:


> "An exquisite photo of the metal artiste known as "Stumpy" holding the head for his very first "Bug-eyed Piston Man robot sculpture"... And stuff.



How's that?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I don't have the slightest idea.:msp_wub:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> How's that?



I tried posting the picture too' but screwed up,...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Locust Cutter said:


> I tried posting the picture too' but screwed up,...



maybe you should ask Stumpy for a little ass-istance ...


----------



## RVALUE

What's a 'tarnation?'


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> What's a 'tarnation?'



good question. now i had to google it.

tar·na·tion (tär-nshn) New England & Southern U.S. 
n.
The act of damning or the condition of being damned.
interj.
Used to express anger or annoyance.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[tarn(al) + (damn)ation.]
Regional Note: The noun and interjection tarnation illustrate suffixation, the addition of a suffix to a word. Tarnation and darnation (the latter probably having come first) are both euphemistic forms of damnation. Tarnation seems to have been influenced by tarnal, another mild oath derived from (e)ternal! The Oxford English Dictionary cites late-18th-century examples of tarnation from New England, indicating that it has been part of American speech since colonial days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Thanks Jerry... I feel smarter now...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks Jerry... I feel smarter now...:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm glad somebody does:msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks Jerry... I feel smarter now...:hmm3grin2orange:



Nope, I ain't gonna say it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You Know you want to go a head and say it.:monkey:


----------



## wendell

He did leave the door wide open.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> He did leave the door wide open.



Well go on and walk in.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well go on and walk in.



Just watch yer step, you never know what might be layin around:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well go on and walk in.



I can't. I gave up being sarcastic for Lent.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just watch yer step, you never know what might be layin around:hmm3grin2orange:



Wendal are you going to take a threat like that.otstir:


----------



## wendell

I don't believe it was meant as a threat. I am quite sure Stumpy was just looking out for my well being.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I don't believe it was meant as a threat. I am quite sure Stumpy was just looking out for my well being.



Yep... Cause I know where your office is... And I can get anything, anywhere I want... Even a flaming bag of dog poop...
Bwahahahahaha!!!!
:hell_boy:
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I don't believe it was meant as a threat. I am quite sure Stumpy was just looking out for my well being.



Nah, I just figured you flip flop wearin yankees might not be used to stepin in poop.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Looks like I might need my ####-kickers just to read this thread,... :hmm3grin2orange::help::msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nah, I just figured you flip flop wearin yankees might not be used to stepin in poop.:hmm3grin2orange:



Santa's not keeping you on the good list for long now. 
Are there any pictures of said flip-flops, or is this one of them reb tricks that seldom-if ever-work?


----------



## Freehand

Hip waders. Check.

Goggles. Check.

Snorkel. Check.

Carry on gentleman.


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow morning...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Slow morning...:msp_biggrin:



Good morning Hedgerow


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Slow morning...:msp_biggrin:



Here's some PEP REP to getcha goin'. :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> Good morning Hedgerow



Mornin'!


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Here's some PEP REP to getcha goin'. :msp_scared:



Thanks brother... Returned in kind!!!


----------



## wendell

Sagetown said:


> Here's some PEP REP to getcha goin'. :msp_scared:



I'd sure like some PEP REP. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I'd sure like some PEP REP. :msp_rolleyes:



Gotcha covered...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Gotcha covered...



Covered back!!


----------



## Sagetown

Freehand said:


> Hip waders. Check.
> 
> Goggles. Check.
> 
> Snorkel. Check.
> 
> Carry on gentleman.



Rep'd Check List.......


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hows all those Missouri folks doing this morning?


----------



## logging22

Its raining like crazy and breakfast is late. Other than that pretty good i think. How is your morning going??


----------



## Jwalker1911

logging22 said:


> Its raining like crazy and breakfast is late. Other than that pretty good i think. How is your morning going??



On my way to the chiropractor so I wont be so spineless then Im off to start my day


----------



## Dave Boyt

Things good around Neosho. Maybe with this rain I won't be beating out fires that my idiot neighbor sets to get rid of weeds! Yesterday I had to call out the volunteer fire dept-- fortunately not close to the house, but a shift in the wind would have made for a dicey situation!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Things good around Neosho. Maybe with this rain I won't be beating out fires that my idiot neighbor sets to get rid of weeds! Yesterday I had to call out the volunteer fire dept-- fortunately not close to the house, but a shift in the wind would have made for a dicey situation!



Speaking of which, I got a couple push piles to burn... Might be a good weekend for it... Been too dang windy lately...
MH


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Its raining like crazy and breakfast is late. Other than that pretty good i think. How is your morning going??



If you would spend some time watching Swamp Loggers you could learn how to work in this wet weather:smile2:


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> If you would spend some time watching Swamp Loggers you could learn how to work in this wet weather:smile2:



I put chains on the skidder and a new 100ft mainline and still cant reach the trees. Its really wet.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I put chains on the skidder and a new 100ft mainline and still cant reach the trees. Its really wet.


 Sometimes wet is good:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Sometimes wet is good:msp_wink:



So true.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Jwalker1911 said:


> On my way to the chiropractor so I wont be so spineless then Im off to start my day



Why you go to those quacks? :msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

Les, what size is that mainline? 3/4 7/8?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Les, what size is that mainline? 3/4 7/8?



I use 5/8" swaged line. A little stiff but lighter than the big stuff. U got some layin around you dont need??


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Why you go to those quacks? :msp_scared:


Quacks? A good one is a life saver and yes there is some good ones out there


----------



## Jwalker1911

RVALUE said:


> Why you go to those quacks? :msp_scared:



Because I got bucked off a bull in 09 and almost broke my back....seems it helps me walk


----------



## RVALUE

I don't need a chiropractor, I need a welder or mechanic. 





That is unless I need some good company,


----------



## RVALUE

Jwalker1911 said:


> Because I got bucked off a bull in 09 and almost broke my back....seems it helps me walk



Keep trying, someday you'll succeed!


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> I use 5/8" swaged line. A little stiff but lighter than the big stuff. U got some layin around you dont need??



I kept breaking my 1/2 inch, so I got some 5/8. My son kinked it putting it on the first time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> Because I got bucked off a bull in 09 and almost broke my back....seems it helps me walk



Bull riding will do that to ya... Abusive they are... Even when they ain't mad at ya...


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Quacks? A good one is a life saver and yes there is some good ones out there



And some are exceptional! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> And some are exceptional! :msp_thumbsup:



One helped me to walk again in high school. Seems that rolling a S10 3.5 times at about 55mph is hard on the neck and spine. Landed on the roof and rolled onto the driver's side.:msp_scared: Lost about 1/2" of height on that one. I used to be 74" tall,...:bang: I satill have some spasms from time to time.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> And some are exceptional! :msp_thumbsup:



Yes doc... And some of us avoid every medical establishment all together...
Scary they are...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Yes doc... And some of us avoid every medical establishment all together...
> Scary they are...
> :msp_sneaky:



That's why my office looks like you are in your living room. Well except for the fat man chair, the TV and dead animals hanging on your wall. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> That's why my office looks like you are in your living room. Well except for the fat man chair, the TV and dead animals hanging on your wall. :msp_biggrin:



What's abnormal about dead animals???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> What's abnormal about dead animals???:msp_sneaky:



The Wendell may prefer live ones. Iowans can be funny critters.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> What's abnormal about dead animals???:msp_sneaky:



I didn't say it was abnormal. I just said you would think you were in your living room except for them keeping you company.


----------



## Sagetown

I visited a chiropractor once. I was about 6 yrs old. My cousin 4 yrs older threw me off a very high haystack. Nearly broke my neck.

Thanks for the rep warjohn.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' all...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin' all...


yes it is


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mornin men, & wendy. Gonna try to finnish up a 372BB before we head to Branson for the weekend:bang::bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> yes it is



Ain't it your bed time batman???


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> mornin men, & wendy. Gonna try to finnish up a 372BB before we head to Branson for the weekend:bang::bang:



Anything in particular you goin to see???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

buenas dias mi amigos. tiene un dia bonita


----------



## Hank Chinaski

jerrycmorrow said:


> buenas dias mi amigos. tiene un dia bonita



I don't understand all that, but dose cervasas poor favor.


----------



## Jwalker1911

jerrycmorrow said:


> buenas dias mi amigos. tiene un dia bonita



My spanish is a bit rusty......but Im pretty sure it says......"good morning my friends.Stumpy is beautiful!"


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> buenas dias mi amigos. tiene un dia bonita



You have a nice day too Jerry...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> My spanish is a bit rusty......but Im pretty sure it says......"good morning my friends.Stumpy is beautiful!"



.:waaaht:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Well I know for a fact....well Im pretty sure.........ok there's a very slim chance that bonita means beautiful


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Anything in particular you goin to see???



My wife signed us up for a couples retreat thing for the church. I just hope the hotel room has decent channels on the tv


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> My wife signed us up for a couples retreat thing for the church. I just hope the hotel room has decent channels on the tv



Have fun for the weekend Stump... Forget about engines for a while...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> My wife signed us up for a couples retreat thing for the church. I just hope the hotel room has decent channels on the tv



My wife did that it was actually fun to get away for a weekend.....until I caught the curtains on fire in the motel room.......since Ive quit smokin maybe the next time would be better( actually made the church newsletter) oh well it sure isnt the first time ive done something that embarrassed her


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Have fun for the weekend Stump... Forget about engines for a while...



Thanks. I'll try not to think about them, but it's hard for me not too:msp_biggrin:



Jwalker1911 said:


> My wife did that it was actually fun to get away for a weekend.....until I caught the curtains on fire in the motel room.......since Ive quit smokin maybe the next time would be better( actually made the church newsletter) oh well it sure isnt the first time ive done something that embarrassed her



Not a big fan of playing with fire:msp_scared:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Why don't you take a couple of chain saws and a few tools along in case you need some excitement?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> My wife signed us up for a couples retreat thing for the church. I just hope the hotel room has decent channels on the tv



who's she takin' with her?






:msp_tongue::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> My wife signed us up for a *couples retreat* thing for the church. I just hope the hotel room has *decent channels on the tv*



I think you are missing the point.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey Stumpy are you bringing your computer with for the weekend? What if there is a chainsaw emergency? What are your private phone numbers so we can get a hold of you at night if we have questions on what rpms are we supposed to tune at and such.


----------



## Jwalker1911

I got my hog back! my son calls it Hampire.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Jwalker1911 said:


> I got my hog back! my son calls it Hampire.



I suck at pictures....


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> I suck at pictures....



Good pig!!!


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Good pig!!!



thanks!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

mmm... bacon


----------



## Locust Cutter

Question for all of you guys operating long bars,... (get your darn heads out of the gutter - now only the really sick will get the compound double entendre there) I was servicing chains and saws tonight after cutting 5 truckloads today. I realized that I have an 8 pin on my 660. My question is, would it cut any better (bind less, exhaust chips and cut chips better) when running 24"-36" bars with a 7-pin? I realize that would effectively drop it from 2nd to 1st gear, using Powerglide terminology (Sawnami). It's always seemed to bog a bit with the 36" bar on and even with a razor chain and maintained rakers, it has NEVER thrown very good chips, not that it would ever compare to the 166, 084, 088, 3120, 2100, 1050, etc. 

Sorry for the book, but I'm just curious and trying to ask questions before spending money semi-blindly. Rant over.


----------



## wendell

Yes


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> Yes



Thanks Doc! Now I just need to play with that 166 again!!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Thanks Doc! Now I just need to play with that 166 again!!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_thumbsup:



I run an 8 pin on the 9010... 36" bar...
Seems ok to me... I'll try a 7 some time...


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok... I've run a couple more tanks through the build off 039 real fat... Tuned it where it where it wants to run and made a test cut... 
I'm pleased...

Real pleased... 
I might even have a respectable runner on my hands...
Hope it holds together long term...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... I've run a couple more tanks through the build off 039 real fat... Tuned it where it where it wants to run and made a test cut...
> I'm pleased...
> 
> Real pleased...
> I might even have a respectable runner on my hands...
> Hope it holds together long term...:msp_rolleyes:



Is that the black one?


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> Is that the black one?



Yep...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Yep...



It wont work for long,it'll get a couple fat white chicks knocked up and live off their food stamps


----------



## sawnami

Had the perfect storm today. The 962 has had a leak at the primer bulb return line that goes into the tank that I have been putting up with until I had the time to fix it. 

Well today it died while I was using it. I found that the coil wire had grounded itself to the cylinder head. I pulled the wire away from the cylinder head fin and decided to pull it over to see if it would fire now. 

Welllllllllllll it fired all right----------------- *ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!* :msp_ohmy::msp_w00t:

It sure hurts your hands beating out the fire even when you have gloves on.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> It wont work for long,it'll get a couple fat white chicks knocked up and live off their food stamps



Eh... I was afraid of that.... :msp_unsure:
Maybe at least have a good showing in the super bowl...


----------



## logging22

sawnami said:


> Had the perfect storm today. The 962 has had a leak at the primer bulb return line that goes into the tank that I have been putting up with until I had the time to fix it.
> 
> Well today it died while I was using it. I found that the coil wire had grounded itself to the cylinder head. I pulled the wire away from the cylinder head fin and decided to pull it over to see if it would fire now.
> 
> Welllllllllllll it fired all right----------------- *ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!* :msp_ohmy::msp_w00t:
> 
> It sure hurts your hands beating out the fire even when you have gloves on.



Glad your ok brody. Gotta be more careful.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Had the perfect storm today. The 962 has had a leak at the primer bulb return line that goes into the tank that I have been putting up with until I had the time to fix it.
> 
> Well today it died while I was using it. I found that the coil wire had grounded itself to the cylinder head. I pulled the wire away from the cylinder head fin and decided to pull it over to see if it would fire now.
> 
> Welllllllllllll it fired all right----------------- *ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!!* :msp_ohmy::msp_w00t:
> 
> It sure hurts your hands beating out the fire even when you have gloves on.



Well? Is the saw ok???


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Eh... I was afraid of that.... :msp_unsure:
> Maybe at least have a good showing in the super bowl...



Im just goofin,that saw looks awesome...does need chrome tho lol


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Glad your ok brody. Gotta be more careful.



Thanks Les. It would have been funny watching me running around in circles with a flaming saw trying to find something to put it out with.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hedgerow said:


> Well? Is the saw ok???



Yep, it's fine. A little sing on the plastic starter cover is about all that shows.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Thanks Les. It would have been funny watching me running around in circles with a flaming saw trying to find something to put it out with.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's fine. A little sing on the plastic starter cover is about all that shows.



Yes, one can only imagine. No wait........ :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Thanks Les. It would have been funny watching me running around in circles with a flaming saw trying to find something to put it out with.:hmm3grin2orange:



You give a whole new meaning to the words HOTSAW


----------



## Mo. Jim

35 days and counting,feeling any pressure yet Spencer.


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> 35 days and counting,feeling any pressure yet Spencer.


 I should be ready by then.


----------



## RVALUE

Did you get ripped out of an hour's pay? Dang.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You know rhe state probly gave it to them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You know rhe state probly gave it to them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Plus a bonus for working a national holiday...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Plus a bonus for working a national holiday...:hmm3grin2orange:



Now lets not get carried a way he works for the state he just had to show up.:msp_ohmy::msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now lets not get carried a way he works for the state he just had to show up.:msp_ohmy::msp_razz:



Ssshhhh.... They're watching us Kenneth...


----------



## 8433jeff

Not funny, least not haha funny.


----------



## atvguns

I am lost who works for the State?


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I am lost who works for the State?



Exactly what I was thinking. Can't be you, they said "works".


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> I am lost who works for the State?



Hedgerow's been a guest OF the state... not quite the same thing...


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Can't be you, they said "works".



Maybe I should clarify that. Who gets a paycheck from the State for showing up everyday? :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Jealousy abounds.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I work for the State and the Gov't depending on which day and which task it is I'm working on,... Does that mean I get paid twice as much while doing half the work of my contemporaries?:hmm3grin2orange: I do know a couple of fellas though who could definitely pass for City workers (City of Wichita anyway,...).:angry2:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I've got an orange cone and a shovel to lean on ... are they hiring?


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> I've got an orange cone and a shovel to lean on ... are they hiring?


Are you a certified sign turner


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Are you a certified sign turner



The only thing Brit is certified to turn, is pancakes...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hank Chinaski said:


> I've got an orange cone and a shovel to lean on ... are they hiring?



Does that count as a shovel-ready project?!? LMAO


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mornin fellers. I made it through the weekend


----------



## aaronbrown

can anyone please tell me what *GTG* means


----------



## Hedgerow

aaronbrown said:


> can anyone please tell me what *GTG* means



GetToGether


----------



## aaronbrown

thanks for the life of me i couldnt figure it out do you guys do these ofen sounds like fun


----------



## Hank Chinaski

aaronbrown said:


> thanks for the life of me i couldnt figure it out do you guys do these ofen sounds like fun



we cannot have you interjecting when you only have one green dot, especially since you're from MN... 

so...

repped.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

aaronbrown said:


> thanks for the life of me i couldnt figure it out do you guys do these ofen sounds like fun



i gotta laugh cause i asked the same exact question couple years ago. you've passed the test, the willingness to ask questions. welcome to AS. the guys on this thread somehow manage to do a couple gtg's per year - sping and fall. being as you're from minnesota you may want to look around the AS site for gtg's closer to home. many gtg's held in different parts of the country. yes, they are fun.


----------



## aaronbrown

well i lived in arkansaas for close to 4 years i moved back just to get custudy of my daughter after mother was murderd now looking to move back down for the simple reason i can make more money down there with out a real job


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey Minnesota guy there is a gtg this weekend over in Augusta Wisconsin by eauclaire. It should be a fun time some minnesotans and cheese heads.


----------



## aaronbrown

unfortunatly dont got the gas money or the saw ready for such an event


----------



## jerrycmorrow

gas money i understand. lack of saw should never stand in your way of showing up, running other saws, helping you decide what you like and don't like, connecting with other saw nuts, being outside, etc. been my experience that most all those attending gtg are more than willing to let others run their saws. just be sure you know how to handle a saw before you run someone else's. just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> gas money i understand. lack of saw should never stand in your way of showing up, running other saws, helping you decide what you like and don't like, connecting with other saw nuts, being outside, etc. been my experience that most all those attending gtg are more than willing to let others run their saws. just be sure you know how to handle a saw before you run someone else's. just sayin.



I don't have hardly any saws Jerry... You suppose Spencer would let me show up anyway?
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I don't have hardly any saws Jerry... You suppose Spencer would let me show up anyway?
> :hmm3grin2orange:



yeah! knowing what you got i kin unnerstand why you don't think you got any saws. you do have the crapsman though so all is not lost. scr (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah! knowing what you got i kin unnerstand why you don't think you got any saws. you do have the crapsman though so all is not lost. scr (sorry couldn't resist)



Aaahhh... The Crafty 3.7... Well built saws that would extol the virtue of patience upon you... They would run for years and years... Then once that cord was stacked, they'd go for more years and years... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Aaahhh... The Crafty 3.7... Well built saws that would extol the virtue of patience upon you... They would run for years and years... Then once that cord was stacked, they'd go for more years and years...
> :hmm3grin2orange:


Now that right theres funny don't care who you are...
Don't fergit yer mighty mini mac.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> Now that right theres funny don't care who you are...
> Don't fergit yer mighty mini mac.



Where ya been J.W.? Missed ya around here... 
Oh, and the Mac is the killer bee... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## J.W Younger

Been hangin pretty close to the farm, we been havin some health issues, gettin old is a beech!


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> Been hangin pretty close to the farm, we been havin some health issues, gettin old is a beech!



Yep... A bit like taxes in that regard... Hope you get to feelin' better! Gonna make it up to Spencer's?


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... A bit like taxes in that regard... Hope you get to feelin' better! Gonna make it up to Spencer's?


Not sure yet, gotta chain for you if you got a 63 guage 67 link bar. Maybe Britt can bring it in case I don't make it.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> Not sure yet, gotta chain for you if you got a 63 guage 67 link bar. Maybe Britt can bring it in case I don't make it.



Sure do!!:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

aaronbrown said:


> well i lived in arkansaas for close to 4 years i moved back just to get custudy of my daughter after mother was murderd now looking to move back down for the simple reason i can make more money down there with out a real job



There's my competition.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man this thread came alive today. Lke old times.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man this thread came alive today. Lke old times.



Yep... Now, where's stephen???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

He is either busy or on a short leash.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I don't have hardly any saws Jerry... You suppose Spencer would let me show up anyway?
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Well, aint that something. I bet i can bring enough to make your arms wish they were somewhere else.



Just sayin.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Well, aint that something. I bet i can bring enough to make your arms wish they were somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin.:msp_wink:



I got a 9010 for ya to play with this year Brody... 
Just sayin...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Now, where's stephen???



I checked a couple of days ago and his last post was February 25th. Sorry senior moment


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 9010 for ya to play with this year Brody...
> Just sayin...



What should i bring to go with it??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> I checked a couple of days ago and his last post was March 25th.



Jim, its only March 12.


----------



## Jwalker1911

logging22 said:


> Jim, its only March 12.



Did his wife smack him into next week?


----------



## wendell

Stephen is Marty McFly?


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> Stephen is Marty McFly?



Im sure you have a valid point, but i dont get it. Are you saying he is in the future or the future is coming to him, or something and stuff? Just sayin. Thanks for your support.:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

Well, Les, if he posted on March 25th and it is only the 12th, who else could he be?


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Jim, its only March 12.



Sorry,my bad:bang: I did a edit


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> What should i bring to go with it??:msp_biggrin:



A souped up 50cc saw with a 2 piece jug please... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> A souped up 50cc saw with a 2 piece jug please...
> :msp_sneaky:



or........a souped up pair of jugs........


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Jwalker1911 said:


> or........a souped up pair of jugs........









you rang???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???



Oh my!:msp_scared::msp_biggrin: Heeeeeee


----------



## Hedgerow

Photo shop special... :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Photo shop special... :msp_wink:



I was almost "there" till you said that. You ruined it for me:bang:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Looks like they are ready to POP!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I was almost "there" till you said that. You ruined it for me:bang:



They don't. All it graphic arts for nothing... Nothing you see can be trusted anymore... 
Been that way since the 90's...
Sorry bro'...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???



Daddy likes!...I dont care if theyre what you call fake.......I dont consider it fake...you take an old wore out 350 chevy,bore it out...stroke it(easy Stumpy)...slap a thumper cam in it...is it a fake motor?Hell no! thems high performance rebuilds there fella's


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

She didn't look like she should have been ready for a rebuild. But I'm just a FIREWOOD HACK.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I would say something clever, but no need to detract from the subject in hand.


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???


would you just look at the fun bags on that:msp_wub:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Will that young lady be attending the gtg?


----------



## 8433jeff

Asking because Ms. andydogegeek wants to know?


----------



## Hedgerow

Aaahhhh.... Nothin' like cooking hot dogs over a push pile fire... This was it after it burnt down a little...
[video=youtube;y1wVfzA8prM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?

v=y1wVfzA8prM&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what it looked like when I first touched it off...






I make my wife nervous...


----------



## sawnami

When I have one like that, I get a visit from the chief of the Battlefield FD. I just tell them that it's a recreational fire


Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> When I have one like that, I get a visit from the chief of the Battlefield FD. I just tell them that it's a recreational fire
> 
> 
> Sent by fumbling around with those tiny keys on my phone


 I have had a few visitts like that from the conservation.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I have had a few visitts like that from the conservation.



If it makes anyone feel better, I called to make sure our dues to the rural fire protection district were paid before I struck the match!!!! Hahahaha!!!! 

Just put a fresh sharpening on the 36" semi chisel for the 9010... Should it kick the crap out of my build off saw in 16" wood??? If not, I'm in real trouble... :msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???



I dont have anything to say I just wanted to do a quote with this picture so it would stay fresh on the page.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> would you just look at the fun bags on that:msp_wub:


yes i will


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hank Chinaski said:


>



Why would you want to keep it at the top...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???



I could stare at this for awhile and I'm not really a boob man,...
:hmm3grin2orange::msp_razz:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I'm going down tomorrow to drop 1/2 down on a new 7900. That'll hold one whenever the next batch comes in... Now I'm getting excited.:msp_w00t:


----------



## warjohn

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I'm going down tomorrow to drop 1/2 down on a new 7900. That'll hold one whenever the next batch comes in... Now I'm getting excited.:msp_w00t:



Congrats, you are gonna like it.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???



Bump....


----------



## atvguns

Looks more like 2 bumps :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Robert65 said:


> PLEASE NEG REP ME I AM A SPAMMER WHO DOESN'T REALIZE MY SPAM PICS/LINKS DON'T SHOW UP



Done


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Done



??? Is that what those blue ?? Are?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Yup. I don't see em at all (I'm using Firefox), unless I hit "reply with quote", then the code in his text show up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Yup. I don't see em at all (I'm using Firefox), unless I hit "reply with quote", then the code in his text show up.



The post is gone completely now... What is the end game of someone putting spam in a thread?


----------



## sunfish

:msp_sneaky::msp_confused::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> :msp_sneaky::msp_confused::msp_sneaky:



What are you bein' all sneaky about there Don???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911

gm Hedgerow,Andy and the rest of ya popping in and out


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> The post is gone completely now... What is the end game of someone putting spam in a thread?



They want ya to click on their links and check their websites out. Usually selling some crap, but could lead to viruses and more serious stuff. I avoid em...


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> They want ya to click on their links and check their websites out. Usually selling some crap, but could lead to viruses and more serious stuff. I avoid em...



Avoid viruses... They're baaaaddd....






:matrix:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Steve NW WI said:


> They want ya to click on their links and check their websites out. Usually selling some crap, but could lead to viruses and more serious stuff. I avoid em...



I click nothing if I dont know the person posting the link


----------



## sunfish

I got a 'Big Titty' virus once. :msp_confused: :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I got a 'Big Titty' virus once. :msp_confused: :msp_smile:



Did the shot get it all cleared up?? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Did the shot get it all cleared up?? :msp_thumbsup:



Youre thinking of the bacterial infection...the virus pretty much has to run its course......thats why I dated the type of women I did when I was younger.....even a virus couldnt survive in that environment:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Now I wanted to see what you were talking about with the spammer. Whilst I was looking I kept getting distracted. (hubba)

Then I see that you eliminated him........??????


My time must be next.
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Now I wanted to see what you were talking about with the spammer. Whilst I was looking I kept getting distracted. (hubba)
> 
> Then I see that you eliminated him........??????
> 
> 
> My time must be next.
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Don't worry Dan... You ain't on "the List"...:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

This Guy must be related to Stumpy skip to 4:00 you will see what I mean:msp_thumbup:

[video=youtube;Zz0rbuBk8pE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zz0rbuBk8pE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Comical to say the least I love that music.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry Dan... You ain't on "the List"...:msp_scared:



Hedgerow, you've been rep'd again ole buddy.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

everybody loves a guy on a buffalo
<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iJ4T9CQA0UM?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iJ4T9CQA0UM?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Hedgerow, you've been rep'd again ole buddy.



Woo HOOO!!!! I get to stay on page 3!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Who makes buffalo movies? 



Sent by unemployed fat fingers.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Who makes buffalo movies?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by unemployed fat fingers.


 Get to driving nails and your fingers wont be fat


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Get to driving nails and your fingers wont be fat



Or in my case, they'd be fatter...:msp_confused:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I resurrected the 55 today. Cut about a cord of Hackberry with it. Ran pretty good. I may have to send t to see Stump and see how much better it COULD run,...:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I resurrected the 55 today. Cut about a cord of Hackberry with it. Ran pretty good. I may have to send t to see Stump and see how much better it COULD run,...:msp_confused:



Sounds like fun... I think he could make something of that 55...


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I resurrected the 55 today. Cut about a cord of Hackberry with it. Ran pretty good. I may have to send t to see Stump and see how much better it COULD run,...:msp_confused:



Is he cooking again? 



OIC,, Bar be cue .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just read the last 10 pages I was behind on. I'm off to work, I'll be back on tonight. 


That is if all the active members let me back in. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Who Posted?

Posts:1,522.
Hedgerow

Posts:1,260.
Work Saw Collector

Posts:1,081.
RVALUE

Posts:837.
Stumpys Customs

Posts:759.
atvguns

Posts:514.
WKEND LUMBERJAK

Posts:435.
logging22

Posts:433.
jerrycmorrow

Posts:360.
Locust Cutter

Posts:360.
wendell

Posts:354.
Freehand

Would you look at that, I got passed in posting in this thread.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just read the last 10 pages I was behind on. I'm off to work, I'll be back on tonight.
> 
> 
> That is if all the active members let me back in. :hmm3grin2orange:


You will have
to go through the new member initiation all over again.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You will have
> to go through the new member initiation all over again.:msp_thumbup:



Is that the one with a paddle??? Or the rubber glove???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Is that the one with a paddle??? Or the rubber glove???



Didn't we vote Stumpy in as initiation coordinator if so I would say it will involve camo thongs, rubber gloves and banjo music. I could be wrong :msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Is that the one with a paddle??? Or the rubber glove???



Ill bring the Gary Goo!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Ill bring the Gary Goo!:msp_ohmy:


I new we could count on you.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Who Posted?
> 
> Posts:1,522.
> Hedgerow
> 
> Posts:1,260.
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> Posts:1,081.
> RVALUE
> 
> Posts:837.
> Stumpys Customs
> 
> Posts:759.
> atvguns
> 
> Posts:514.
> WKEND LUMBERJAK
> 
> Posts:435.
> logging22
> 
> Posts:433.
> jerrycmorrow
> 
> Posts:360.
> Locust Cutter
> 
> Posts:360.
> wendell
> 
> Posts:354.
> Freehand
> 
> Would you look at that, I got passed in posting in this thread.




IF you would post on your way to and from the chicken house, he COULDN'T pass you!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> You will have
> to go through the new member initiation all over again.:msp_thumbup:



Lets Take a vote :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Didn't we vote Stumpy in as initiation coordinator if so I would say it will involve camo thongs, rubber gloves and banjo music. I could be wrong :msp_tongue:



Don't forget baby oil, lots & lots of baby oil!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

What about the saddle and set of jumper cables?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> What about the saddle and set of jumper cables?



No saddle, I prefer bare-back:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> No saddle, I prefer bare-back:hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds kinky!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Sounds kinky!



Erppp.. Ugh.. Just threw up a little there...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> No saddle, I prefer bare-back:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats not right in so many ways.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am stating to rethink attending you folks gtg.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Is he cooking again?
> 
> 
> 
> OIC,, Bar be cue .



Swedish Barbecue!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I am stating to rethink attending you folks gtg.



Now you guys have done it you are scaring away the fresh meat.:hmm3grin2orange::help:


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just read the last 10 pages I was behind on. I'm off to work, I'll be back on tonight.
> 
> 
> That is if all the active members let me back in. :hmm3grin2orange:




Glad to see ya found your way back, slacker.:msp_rolleyes:


Anybody else thinking about making a run to the KY GTG?


----------



## Jwalker1911

logging22 said:


> Ill bring the Gary Goo!:msp_ohmy:



Im probably gonna hate myself for asking....but what the hell is gary goo?


----------



## Lurch2

Jwalker1911 said:


> Im probably gonna hate myself for asking....but what the hell is gary goo?



Just search for it. :hmm3grin2orange:It's out there.


----------



## RVALUE

Lurch2 said:


> Just search for it. :hmm3grin2orange:It's in there.



?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Gary Goo there used to be pics around here back before he became a Mod.

We got the taters in the ground today. 

Very cloudy here don't know how long this thing will stay hooked up, we got storms coming late tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## 8433jeff

Once upon a time every other thread was on oil mixes and whether syn was really better than dino. Gasoline 71 (Gary) came up with the answer, Gary Goo, to solve everyones problems or dilemmas with 2 cycle oil and bar lube too I think.


----------



## J.W Younger

Work Saw Collector said:


> Gary Goo there used to be pics around here back before he became a Mod.
> 
> We got the taters in the ground today.
> 
> Very cloudy here don't know how long this thing will stay hooked up, we got storms coming late tonight and tomorrow.


Got me sum taters goin here too, last year sumthin eat em so i gots me a fense around these.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Who Posted?
> 
> Posts:1,522.
> Hedgerow
> 
> Posts:1,260.
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> Posts:1,081.
> RVALUE
> 
> Posts:837.
> Stumpys Customs
> 
> Posts:759.
> atvguns
> 
> Posts:514.
> WKEND LUMBERJAK
> 
> Posts:435.
> logging22
> 
> Posts:433.
> jerrycmorrow
> 
> Posts:360.
> Locust Cutter
> 
> Posts:360.
> wendell
> 
> Posts:354.
> Freehand
> 
> Would you look at that, I got passed in posting in this thread.



I really need to get a life.


----------



## atvguns

J.W Younger said:


> Got me sum taters goin here too, last year sumthin eat em so i gots me a fense around these.


 I like taters but I would rather digg them out of the deep fryer than out of the ground just saying.


----------



## atvguns

Did I kill this thread:help:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> Did I kill this thread:help:



unequivocally. 












:msp_tongue:


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> Did I kill this thread:help:



Didn't realize that there were so many avid tater diggers on here did ya?

Well I spent the weekend cutting firewood and didn't:

A. Run over a saw:bang:
B. Set a saw on fire.

I guess it was a good weekend.


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Didn't realize that there were so many avid tater diggers on here did ya?
> 
> Well I spent the weekend cutting firewood and didn't:
> 
> A. Run over a saw:bang:
> B. Set a saw on fire.
> 
> I guess it was a good weekend.



It sounds like you are learning from your mistakes


----------



## atvguns

Six of the prizes for the gtg drawing arrived last week here is a picture so you guys can be deciding which one you are going to pick. These six items will be the first picked and there will be no passing if your name is drawn you have to pick.


----------



## sunfish

Hey Spence, the date on that photo? You givin away 'old' dawgs? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

He was just tryin to scare us off...


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> Hey Spence, the date on that photo? You givin away 'old' dawgs? :msp_sneaky:



I didn't notice that the photo was taken about an hour before I posted it I guess I need to change the date on my camera


----------



## RVALUE

Change the date to tomorrow. Then take a picture of the river, so we can see whether we need to be worried.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Change the date to tomorrow. Then take a picture of the river, so we can see whether we need to be worried.



I think the weather guys underestimated the ability of dry dirt and thirsty grasses' to absorb 4" of rain... No flooding here yet...


----------



## atvguns

I havent seen more than a couple of drops in the last two days. I guess I wasted my time patching the holes in the boat, not going to need that thing at all.:msp_angry:


----------



## sunfish

No rain here yet either.

According to KY3 weather the last 4-5 days, we should all be floating by now?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I havent seen more than a couple of drops in the last two days. I guess I wasted my time patching the holes in the boat, not going to need that thing at all.:msp_angry:



Less than a month to go!!! You need any saw bucks made for the event???


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> No rain here yet either.
> 
> According to KY3 weather the last 4-5 days, we should all be floating by now?



The wheat around here is enjoying this weather... Grow baby grow!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The wheat around here is enjoying this weather... Grow baby grow!!!



Yeah, looks like y'all are gettin it good. We may get a little over here?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yeah, looks like y'all are gettin it good. We may get a little over here?



Yesterday they were running around in circles with their hair on fire, crying 6-7 inches of rain...
We got about 3 or so... I ran over my rain gauge, so can't tell for sure... Hope some of it makes it over your way... I figure the grass could use it...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Less than a month to go!!! You need any saw bucks made for the event???



I got two and stumpy has one if you want to bring some that will be fine too


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> The wheat around here is enjoying this weather... Grow baby grow!!!



I can't wait for harvest to roll around again. I get a kick out of running a combine for my Wife's Uncle. It's a relaxing (until something inevitably breaks:bang escape from my normal job.:msp_sleep:


----------



## Hedgerow

Do you suppose 3 ports is too much??







I don't think I made the dual outlets big enough... Seems to run better with the 3rd...


----------



## john taliaferro

stump you got a nasty storm sneeking in from the south, west .


----------



## Hedgerow

Bout time you dropped in John...


----------



## john taliaferro

only got a min just wanted to try to give stump heads up on bad storm, ill come back later it has been long time


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

im only 6 miles from stump can i use that warning as well


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> im only 6 miles from stump can i use that warning as well



No, I think John only said it was for Stumpy.

I sure hope the coop doesn't blow away. Better get your saws to the root cellar there, Stump!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> No, I think John only said it was for Stumpy.
> 
> I sure hope the coop doesn't blow away. Better get your saws to the root cellar there, Stump!



I've seen stump's work bench... That coop ain't going anywhere...
Just sayin...


----------



## john taliaferro

Pettered as i was driving up the road they droped the tornado warning , yes the heads up was for stump and family only :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:

I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know. 

My lathe has been down for a few days. The previouse owner didn't take the best care of it so now with steady use it's starting to show it. Runnin good now. Hopefully I'll get James' 066 done in time for us to ride along with Lurch2 to the KY GTG.


----------



## wendell

Prayers sent, Stump.

Maybe I'll see you there. Maybe you could bring that slacker Hedgerow, too.

Hadn't planned on heading down but since so many chickened out from this past weekend, we thought we might bring the can of Whoop Ass to them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> Do you suppose 3 ports is too much??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I made the dual outlets big enough... Seems to run better with the 3rd...


 Was this saw at stumps house in a past life [ that would ex-plane the color] . Just kidding i like it stick a pointed pry bar in the exhaust ports and waller it round ,if it won't tune hammer i back . my stock 460 is 7/8" or so .people don't stand and watch me cut for very long its loud .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Was this saw at stumps house in a past life [ that would ex-plane the color] . Just kidding i like it stick a pointed pry bar in the exhaust ports and waller it round ,if it won't tune hammer i back . my stock 460 is 7/8" or so .people don't stand and watch me cut for very long its loud .



It tunes pretty good... Runs ok... And is just plain sexy... 
It's all it's got...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

john taliaferro said:


> Was this saw at stumps house in a past life [ that would ex-plane the color] . Just kidding i like it stick a pointed pry bar in the exhaust ports and waller it round ,if it won't tune hammer i back . my stock 460 is 7/8" or so .people don't stand and watch me cut for very long its loud .



Actually it was here at one time. After the wienie roast though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

will do , let us know when you can . I thought i remembered that what is it anyway , can i borrow it


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know.
> 
> My lathe has been down for a few days. The previouse owner didn't take the best care of it so now with steady use it's starting to show it. Runnin good now. Hopefully I'll get James' 066 done in time for us to ride along with Lurch2 to the KY GTG.



Prayers sent Stumpy.


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know.
> 
> My lathe has been down for a few days. The previouse owner didn't take the best care of it so now with steady use it's starting to show it. Runnin good now. Hopefully I'll get James' 066 done in time for us to ride along with Lurch2 to the KY GTG.



Praying for your wife, you and your family. Expecting a full recovery soon.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> Prayers sent Stumpy.



Ditto that


----------



## Sagetown

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know.
> .



Prayers sent Stumpy. My wife had an emergency gallbladder surgery in 06. She came through a tuff go of it. My friend's wife had the surgery 3 weeks ago, it was routine in and out. She's doing great. No difficulty at all. So, yes, their is always some risk involved.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know.
> 
> My lathe has been down for a few days. The previouse owner didn't take the best care of it so now with steady use it's starting to show it. Runnin good now. Hopefully I'll get James' 066 done in time for us to ride along with Lurch2 to the KY GTG.



I hope she has a speedy recovery stump... Prayers headed her way...


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know.
> 
> My lathe has been down for a few days. The previouse owner didn't take the best care of it so now with steady use it's starting to show it. Runnin good now. Hopefully I'll get James' 066 done in time for us to ride along with Lurch2 to the KY GTG.



Prayers sent, Stumpy...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Thanks fellers:msp_wub:, 
All went as planed. We're back home now. She's hurtin quite a bit but some rest in her own bed will help with that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks fellers:msp_wub:,
> All went as planed. We're back home now. She's hurtin quite a bit but some rest in her own bed will help with that.



Dote on her for a while... Glad to hear there were no complications...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stumpys Customs said:


> Thanks for the heads up Jon. Between the work bench & my fat arse the coop is pretty well set in the dirt.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I want to ask ya'll to say a prayer for Mrs. Stumpy. We gotta go to the big city & have her gallbladder removed tomorrow. Shouldn't be anything serious, but you never know.
> 
> .



I had mine out 10 years back, no problems other than shoulder killing me for 3 days after. They said air moves up into it after surgery, go figure.


----------



## john taliaferro

Thats some good news ,don't forget to say a thank you tonight


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just saw this stump. sorry to hear the missus was in a bad way; musta been goin on for a while. but, glad to hear the extraction went well. you gonna have to make a special effort to make her feel special but you know that. prayers with her, you, and the boyz for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' all...
:big_smile:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin' all...
> :big_smile:



About time you got out of bed


----------



## sunfish

Mornin Matt and all you other nuts...
:hungry:


----------



## Hedgerow

Anyone started cleanin' saws yet??? Got one done last night...


----------



## atvguns

I need to clean the shop first


----------



## atvguns

Looks like the 090 may just be a conversation piece at the gtg the clutch parts have been on back order for three weeks:msp_mad:


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> just saw this stump. sorry to hear the missus was in a bad way; musta been goin on for a while. but, glad to hear the extraction went well. you gonna have to make a special effort to make her feel special but you know that. prayers with her, you, and the boyz for a speedy recovery.



I think you need to make her feel special by leaving her alone and heading to KY. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Looks like the 090 may just be a conversation piece at the gtg the clutch parts have been on back order for three weeks:msp_mad:



Eh...That's kinda all those shelf queens are anyway... Sorta stand around and point at it...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Anyone started cleanin' saws yet??? Got one done last night...



I need to clean up all mine and file some chain.

I did tweak on the old little 346 a bit. It's faster! :msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

Dont have to clean what your not bringing.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I think you need to make her feel special by leaving her alone and heading to KY. :hmm3grin2orange:



That's what I'm plannin on.


----------



## RVALUE

Off to build a bear fence. Glad everyone is mending.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Dont have to clean what your not bringing.


----------



## Locust Cutter

*562xp!?!*

Well I finally got to hold a 562XP today at a dealer in west Wichita,...:msp_wub: Now I'm confounded.  The 28" bar it was wearing was a bit optimistic I think for the wood I'm dealing with, but with with an 18"-20" bar,....:greenchainsaw: I may pull the deposit back on the 7900 and just get the 372 instead,... THEN convince Dad that HE needs to buy the 362,...  Then I'll have to periodically check it's tune. And stuff...:msp_rolleyes: I really am amazed at how that saw feels in my hands. It has an amazing balance and I love the angles. I still think it's ugly as all sin, (reminds me of a Mackerel), but it feels about perfect to me as an all around firewood saw (when your firewood isn't made of those Ozark Monsters).:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I finally got to hold a 562XP today at a dealer in west Wichita,...:msp_wub: Now I'm confounded.  The 28" bar it was wearing was a bit optimistic I think for the wood I'm dealing with, but with with an 18"-20" bar,....:greenchainsaw: I may pull the deposit back on the 7900 and just get the 372 instead,... THEN convince Dad that HE needs to buy the 362,...  Then I'll have to periodically check it's tune. And stuff...:msp_rolleyes: I really am amazed at how that saw feels in my hands. It has an amazing balance and I love the angles. I still think it's ugly as all sin, (reminds me of a Mackerel), but it feels about perfect to me as an all around firewood saw (when your firewood isn't made of those Ozark Monsters).:msp_scared:



I still think they look like the 60cc Echo...
And stuff...


----------



## john taliaferro

:msp_scared:


RVALUE said:


> Off to build a bear fence. Glad everyone is mending.


 to keep them in ? or out ??


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I finally got to hold a 562XP today at a dealer in west Wichita,...:msp_wub: Now I'm confounded.  The 28" bar it was wearing was a bit optimistic I think for the wood I'm dealing with, but with with an 18"-20" bar,....:greenchainsaw:



I got a 562xp recently, but with a 20" Tech-Lite bar. Man, it is one very nice saw!!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Anyone heard from indiansprings I was hoping he would make the gtg and bring his two sixty one


----------



## logging22

Gave some of my peeps some rep in here.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Anyone heard from indiansprings I was hoping he would make the gtg and bring his two sixty one



Don't count on that one.... Haven't heard from him in a long time...


----------



## logging22

Havent heard from several members in a while. WSC hates me i guess. Stumpy lost my phone number, too busy i guess. Some of the Kansas boys aint been here in a while. Whats going on?


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Havent heard from several members in a while. WSC hates me i guess. Stumpy lost my phone number, too busy i guess. Some of the Kansas boys aint been here in a while. Whats going on?



Slackers...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Slackers...



I dont know. What i do know is they will answer some questions at Spencers GTG. That one i am going to make. Cant wait for this one.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I was planning on coming but I have a carving competition In eureka springs that same weekend.it's not over till Sunday so maybe I can swing by on my way home. At least get to meet some of ya. Anybody gonna be around still?

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Havent heard from several members in a while. WSC hates me i guess. Stumpy lost my phone number, too busy i guess. Some of the Kansas boys aint been here in a while. Whats going on?



SOrry buddy, I'll do better in the future


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Gave some of my peeps some rep in here.



Thanks Sweetheart!!! I can't wait to play with your BIG toys again!!!!:msp_wub:


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Thanks Sweetheart!!! I can't wait to play with your BIG toys again!!!!:msp_wub:



Bryan, i dont think ill bring much with me this time. I bring a lot of saws to these things and run out of time to run them all. I wanna run everbody elses saws. Have been a lot of new saws fixed and bought since the Jasper GTG.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Bryan, i dont think ill bring much with me this time. I bring a lot of saws to these things and run out of time to run them all. I wanna run everbody elses saws. Have been a lot of new saws fixed and bought since the Jasper GTG.:msp_thumbsup:



That's true... So many saws... So little time....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Most of the saws I'll be bringing won't even be mine. :bang: I have to borrow saws that I've built to bring:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Slackers...



Hey thats not nice I have ben to busy working out of state I hope things break loose with high rises around KC.Working in Omaha Ne. be up there for 10+ months. from one of the ks MEN


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Most of the saws I'll be bringing won't even be mine. :bang: I have to borrow saws that I've built to bring:msp_thumbsup:



Well that keeps your investment low. You know your just a tight a$$.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well that keeps your investment low. You know your just a tight a$$.



Just haven't taken the time to build any for myself. And I'm a tighta$$.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Bryan, i dont think ill bring much with me this time. I bring a lot of saws to these things and run out of time to run them all. I wanna run everbody elses saws. Have been a lot of new saws fixed and bought since the Jasper GTG.:msp_thumbsup:




Also bought and not fixed


----------



## RVALUE

I'm sneaking into Misery today. Plenty wet in Jasper. No fire danger. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I'm sneaking into Misery today. Plenty wet in Jasper. No fire danger. :hmm3grin2orange:



No danger of that today!!! Soggy...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Getting ready for Lurch to come pick me up to head to KY. 

Had to help the wifey with her shower:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

Spencer, try and have a big pile of wood that needs splitting at your gtg. I'll bring the *Super Split* and we'll get-r-done. We didn't split near enough at Dan's gtg!


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> Spencer, try and have a big pile of wood that needs splitting at your gtg. I'll bring the *Super Split* and we'll get-r-done. We didn't split near enough at Dan's gtg!



I am going to have a pile of logs we can make cookies or fire wood or what ever we want I am going to cut a few pine for the mill And some small pine so the husky lovers will have something to look fast while cutting


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Getting ready for Lurch to come pick me up to head to KY.
> 
> Had to help the wifey with her shower:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbsup:



Just think tomorow You can help lurch with his shower:hmm3grin2orange: you guys have a safe trip. Give me a call when you find out the results of the build off


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man the $hit has started already wish I could make this one so I could disprove that statement with some none creamsickle saws. Hedge you going to have to take care of the light wpork for me.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man the $hit has started already wish I could make this one so I could disprove that statement with some none creamsickle saws. Hedge you going to have to take care of the light wpork for me.:yoyo::yoyo:



Dolmar's like eating creamsickles for lunch... Cause theyre slow and easy to catch...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> I am going to have a pile of logs we can make cookies or fire wood or what ever we want I am going to cut a few pine for the mill And some small pine so the husky lovers will have something to look fast while cutting



Pine? :msp_confused:


Wanta race? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Just think tomorow You can help lurch with his shower:hmm3grin2orange: you guys have a safe trip. Give me a call when you find out the results of the build off



He might need a shower, I've had eggs & bacon for breakfast & lunch:hmm3grin2orange: Hope his windows roll down.:msp_ohmy:

Hey Hedge, let them Dollies get all filled up on them Creamsickles. The Huskys I'll be bringin are gonna be hungry. Them Dolllies will be like a double stuffed cookie for em.


----------



## SawTroll

Stumpys Customs said:


> He might need a shower, I've had eggs & bacon for breakfast & lunch:hmm3grin2orange: Hope his windows roll down.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Hey Hedge, let them Dollies get all filled up on them Creamsickles. The Huskys I'll be bringin are gonna be hungry. Them Dolllies will be like a double stuffed cookie for em.



That all sounds very tasty! :food::big_smile::feel_good:



:cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> He might need a shower, I've had eggs & bacon for breakfast & lunch:hmm3grin2orange: Hope his windows roll down.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Hey Hedge, let them Dollies get all filled up on them Creamsickles. The Huskys I'll be bringin are gonna be hungry. Them Dolllies will be like a double stuffed cookie for em.



Bring it big boy... Hope they can wear 36" pants!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it big boy... Hope they can wear 36" pants!!!



That'll work for the 60cc saws. what you wanna run on the big saws?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> That'll work for the 60cc saws. what you wanna run on the big saws?:hmm3grin2orange:



This one...






:big_smile:


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



Did anyone lift the poor saw by the handles? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> Did anyone lift the poor saw by the handles? :biggrinbounce2:



You bet Niko!!!

[video=youtube;PFKjMNLWB8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFKjMNLWB8Y&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=10&feature=plcp[/video]
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That log is just sawdust held together with bark.:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That log is just sawdust held together with bark.:msp_sleep::msp_sleep:



What are you talkin about..??? There ain't any bark on it!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> This one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:


 Dube your flame throwing tractor has a flat


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Dube your flame throwing tractor has a flat



Not any more....


----------



## Locust Cutter

I won't be able to make Spencer's GTG as The A.F. made some last minute plans for me,...:taped: Oh Well,... We'll see about the next one. I think that my travel radius is restricted to Nebraska, MO, AR, TN, OK, TX an CO right now...


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> I won't be able to make Spencer's GTG as The A.F. made some last minute plans for me,...:taped: Oh Well,... We'll see about the next one. I think that my travel radius is restricted to Nebraska, MO, AR, TN, OK, TX an CO right now...


 Hate to hear that Dang were down to about 10 people now and 5 of them is my family


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> Spencer, try and have a big pile of wood that needs splitting at your gtg. I'll bring the *Super Split* and we'll get-r-done. We didn't split near enough at Dan's gtg!



That's for sure..... I 'm burning some right this minute.


----------



## atvguns

Do we need to come back


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Do we need to come back



Hint, Hint....:tongue2::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Mo. Jim

Hate to waste good rep,but I smacked five of you anyway.:msp_smile:


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Hate to waste good rep,but I smacked five of you anyway.:msp_smile:


 Thanks for the Rep I can't hit ya back right now


----------



## Hedgerow

Headed to Sawtucky...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it big boy... Hope they can wear 36" pants!!!



if you're talkin' 36" around, stumpy hasn't worn those since third grade... same year he "gradgiated"...


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I won't be able to make Spencer's GTG as The A.F. made some last minute plans for me,...:taped: Oh Well,... We'll see about the next one. I think that my travel radius is restricted to Nebraska, MO, AR, TN, OK, TX an CO right now...



That's probably 20 % of the lower 48. ?


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> I won't be able to make Spencer's GTG as The A.F. made some last minute plans for me,...:taped: Oh Well,... We'll see about the next one. I think that my travel radius is restricted to Nebraska, MO, AR, TN, OK, TX an CO right now...



Maybe there'll be a C-130 headed our way that you can hitch a ride on. Be a good cargo drop practice for them. What an entrance for you and your saws-----Don't you think?


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Maybe there'll be a C-130 headed our way that you can hitch a ride on. Be a good cargo drop practice for them. What an entrance for you and your saws-----Don't you think?



I could have them palletized in about 15 minutes. Better yet gimme a Cadillac Bin and I could thrown some extras in,... The only problem with the 130 though, is it takes about 12 hours to fly ANYWHERE!:bang: It would be a grand entrance though!


----------



## john taliaferro

atvguns said:


> Do we need to come back



Have splitter will travel


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Maybe there'll be a C-130 headed our way that you can hitch a ride on. Be a good cargo drop practice for them. What an entrance for you and your saws-----Don't you think?



I looked all over for you. Saw a few BMR,s and a nice shiny dealership, Just no leadership. Did see an upside down cafe sign. LOL


----------



## atvguns

No word from the three that a representing us at KY:angrysoapbox:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

just wanted to let spencer/james i will be at ur gtg weather u want me there or not hahahahahaha


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> just wanted to let spencer/james i will be at ur gtg weather u want me there or not hahahahahaha


 You better be I have you signed up as the official water boy


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my grandfater in your thoughts and prayers. He has been giving a cancer dianoisis. I have allways been very close to him and it bothers me greatly to see him worry over the unknown. Just please help me by praying for him
thanks
plumbcrazyjr Eric


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> You better be I have you signed up as the official water boy



do i get to design my own uniform if so i have some FABULOUS ideas


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> do i get to design my own uniform if so i have some FABULOUS ideas


 just remember Stumpy will be there so don't flaunt it to much


----------



## RVALUE

Time to replace the brakes on a stump grinder trailer. 

I found that during periods of excessive rain, we don't want to be in Jasper. (At the GTG site.) Wee bit muddy. 

:carryon:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Time to replace the brakes on a stump grinder trailer.
> 
> I found that during periods of excessive rain, we don't want to be in Jasper. (At the GTG site.) Wee bit muddy.
> 
> :carryon:



Stump grinder? You have all the cool toys:msp_mad:


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my grandfater in your thoughts and prayers. He has been giving a cancer dianoisis. I have allways been very close to him and it bothers me greatly to see him worry over the unknown. Just please help me by praying for him
> thanks
> plumbcrazyjr Eric



Prayers sent.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Stump grinder? You have all the cool toys:msp_mad:



Actually, not mine. I just get to work on the trailer. I can't afford to own one in this market.


----------



## atvguns

need to find number 25,29 and 30 to get the 090 going dealer still saying its on back order I am starting to think they can't get it

anyone have any ideas


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Actually, not mine. I just get to work on the trailer. I can't afford to own one in this market.


 I learned one thing about a stump grinder it is cheaper to have someone do it than to rent one and do it yourself:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

My stump grinder guy (he was at the GTG in Jasper) will show up and grind a stump for $ 60 or so. Can't compete with that. And he advertises alot. 

Plus there is a cost to running a stump grinder, past the purchase cost. Not worth it.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> My stump grinder guy (he was at the GTG in Jasper)Who wuld that be? will show up and grind a stump for $ 60 or so. Can't compete with that. And he advertises alot.
> 
> Plus there is a cost to running a stump grinder, past the purchase cost. Not worth it.



I had 37 stumps in a hay field the guy did them for $10 a stump some of them was over 30 inches across


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I had 37 stumps in a hay field the guy did them for $10 a stump some of them was over 30 inches across



I hate to break the news to you. That wasn't a hayfield. It was a wood lot. Now it might be a hayfield. (The loggers are cussing you: Someone has hay in our woodlot....)


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I hate to break the news to you. That wasn't a hayfield. It was a wood lot. Now it might be a hayfield. (The loggers are cussing you: Someone has hay in our woodlot....)



LOL the place looked nice with a tree left ever so often kina like a park after it was all mowed and cleaned up. I just got tired of mowing around the dang trees there is about 6 or 7 more I would like to take out


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The $$ to get those stumps ground sound cheap I wonder if he would come to Kansas?umpkin2:umpkin2:


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The $$ to get those stumps ground sound cheap I wonder if he would come to Kansas?umpkin2:umpkin2:



I agree. Wonder if he would come to Minnesota?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> need to find number 25,29 and 30 to get the 090 going dealer still saying its on back order I am starting to think they can't get it
> 
> anyone have any ideas



Stumpy has a lathe... 

If you were near here, we could knock them out on mine. It'd be easiest to borrow parts from someone else willing to help and simply copy them.


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> need to find number 25,29 and 30 to get the 090 going dealer still saying its on back order I am starting to think they can't get it
> 
> anyone have any ideas





Like Hank said, someone with a lathe could hook you up. Short of that some specific I.D. and O.D. dimentions would help here :Ball Bushing Warehouse - eBushing.com


----------



## WoodChuck'r

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my grandfater in your thoughts and prayers. He has been giving a cancer dianoisis. I have allways been very close to him and it bothers me greatly to see him worry over the unknown. Just please help me by praying for him
> thanks
> plumbcrazyjr Eric




You got it.


I lost my father to cancer last December. It's a tough road, and the unknown is what eats you up the most. 


We're all here for ya buddy....


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my grandfater in your thoughts and prayers. He has been giving a cancer dianoisis. I have allways been very close to him and it bothers me greatly to see him worry over the unknown. Just please help me by praying for him
> thanks
> plumbcrazyjr Eric



Will do, Eric. Sorry to hear this!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my grandfater in your thoughts and prayers. He has been giving a cancer dianoisis. I have allways been very close to him and it bothers me greatly to see him worry over the unknown. Just please help me by praying for him
> thanks
> plumbcrazyjr Eric



Cancer is a tough course to travel lost a friend several years a go. Will pray for you the strenth to keep your chin up and be able to give him the moral strength to fight.


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> Stumpy has a lathe...
> 
> If you were near here, we could knock them out on mine. It'd be easiest to borrow parts from someone else willing to help and simply copy them.





Freehand said:


> Like Hank said, someone with a lathe could hook you up. Short of that some specific I.D. and O.D. dimentions would help here :Ball Bushing Warehouse - eBushing.com



I had thought of the latch deal but wanted to try here first. I think I have them found from a member here will know for sure this week thanks guys


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Keeping you and your family in my prayers Plumbcrazy. 

How's it going in here guys??


----------



## atvguns

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Keeping you and your family in my prayers Plumbcrazy.
> 
> How's it going in here guys??


About time you post in here are you going to make it to the GTG


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

atvguns said:


> About time you post in here are you going to make it to the GTG



:msp_tongue: 

Funny thing is I was just talking to my girlfriend about it. 
She wants to go (she is into saws alittle as well  )
What day is it again? she's in college and got a job, so we gotta work around that.


----------



## atvguns

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :msp_tongue:
> 
> Funny thing is I was just talking to my girlfriend about it.
> She wants to go (she is into saws alittle as well  )
> What day is it again? she's in college and got a job, so we gotta work around that.



You found a girl with a job now you can stay home all day and work on saws. :hmm3grin2orange:

The GTG is April 14 IF you can make it send me a PM and I will give you some directions.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

atvguns said:


> You found a girl with a job now you can stay home all day and work on saws. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The GTG is April 14 IF you can make it send me a PM and I will give you some directions.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 
Dont give me ideas!! 
What town is it in?


----------



## atvguns

ChainsawmanXX said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> Dont give me ideas!!
> What town is it in?


 PM Sent


----------



## wendell

You better get your dealings with Jacob done quick. I have a feeling he's going to be off to camp shortly. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

wendell said:


> You better get your dealings with Jacob done quick. I have a feeling he's going to be off to camp shortly. :hmm3grin2orange:



Banned camp????
:cry3::cry3:

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Its 4.5 hours from my house. Not a horrible drive! 
My girlfriend would be available to go.. now if only ill be home from work?


----------



## Lurch2

You could just send her. We don't mind. :msp_tongue:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Lurch2 said:


> You could just send her. We don't mind. :msp_tongue:



Great idea! 
NOT :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

I have sent directions to several members.  If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need. 


Atvguns +4
Stumpy +?
Plumbcrazyjr +?
WSC 
Logging22
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Put a question mark by my name. 

I'd love to make it - but it all depends on how motivated I am to drive 20hrs+ to get there. 

Hopefully I'll end up going but we'll see!!


----------



## atvguns

CheezChuck'r said:


> Put a question mark by my name.
> 
> I'd love to make it - but it all depends on how motivated I am to drive 20hrs+ to get there.
> 
> Hopefully I'll end up going but we'll see!!


 Done! 20 hrs aint nothing for a good GTG


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +?
> Plumbcrazyjr +?
> WSC
> Logging22Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawman
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuk'r (Maybe)



Why is Don all hugged up to me on this list?


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +?
> Plumbcrazyjr +?
> WSC
> Logging22Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawman
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuk'r (Maybe)


I'm kinda scared to ask why I'm bunched up with Les (Loggins22) :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:

But yeah, I'll be there!


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> I'm kinda scared to ask why I'm bunched up with Les (Loggins22) :msp_confused::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> But yeah, I'll be there!



Well, we did share a room at the last one. Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Dang Les, ya beat me to the ?


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy told me that don was taking his spot at the next GTG :hmm3grin2orange: 

I don't know why it did that but I got er fixed.


----------



## Hedgerow

CheezChuck'r said:


> Put a question mark by my name.
> 
> I'd love to make it - but it all depends on how motivated I am to drive 20hrs+ to get there.
> 
> Hopefully I'll end up going but we'll see!!



You'd better get down here!!! I even got a designated driver to the hotel if need be... And bring that 039!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

atvguns said:


> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +?
> Plumbcrazyjr +?
> WSC
> Logging22
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawman
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)


 Thats a maybe for me as well. Im gonna keep the addy. 
not sure if I will be off work? My job is way to unpredictable :frown:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hey atvguns, shoot me an address if you would.

[email protected]


----------



## atvguns

The barn is available for anyone that want's to stay in there over night. There is about 40 square bales in there so that should make a pretty good bed, no power though so you might want to bring a flashlight. Lots of places to pitch a tent too or you can move the tables and set up camp in the shop. Lots of room in the field across the road for campers. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CheezChuck'r said:


> Hey atvguns, shoot me an address if you would.
> 
> [email protected]



GTG'S are addicting aren't they.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

CheezChuck'r said:


> Hey atvguns, shoot me an address if you would.
> 
> [email protected]


 Done


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +?
> Plumbcrazyjr +?
> WSC
> Logging22
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)


Mo. Jim


----------



## atvguns

Updated list if there will be more than yourself coming let me know

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr +?
WSC 
Logging22
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM


----------



## Hedgerow

You may want to put a +3 by my name...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Stumpy's not gonna be there??


----------



## atvguns

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Stumpy's not gonna be there??


the question marks need to be filled in with how many will be in there group If there is food Stumpy will be there.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpy we need an update on the wife hope everything is going ok with her recovery.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stumpy we need an update on the wife hope everything is going ok with her recovery.



SHe's doing much better. I think a break from me was what helped that.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Did you catch the build off results? That saw is starting to come around now. 

Might as well count me plus 7 more for the GTG. 



Thanks Lurch for putting up with me for the weekend. I enjoyed the conversations. Oh, and nice tatoo:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> SHe's doing much better. I think a break from me was what helped that.:hmm3grin2orange: Glad to hear that. Did you catch the build off results? That saw is starting to come around now. Yes I didMight as well count me plus 7 more for the GTG. Done
> 
> Thanks Lurch for putting up with me for the weekend. I enjoyed the conversations. Oh, and nice tatoo:hmm3grin2orange:


 Let me quess you found that during shower time sunday morning. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Nope- Lurch was walking around Nakey by 2:00am in the rain. Stump and I wanted to leave but we were too tired to get up.



I asked him what the hell was up with that and he said something about how it's normal for you guys over that way down there over there near over by you guys over there nearby where you guys are at over that way.....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

CheezChuck'r said:


> Nope- Lurch was walking around Nakey by 2:00am in the rain. Stump and I wanted to leave but we were too tired to get up.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him what the hell was up with that and he said something about how it's normal for you guys over that way down there over there near over by you guys over there nearby where you guys are at over that way.....



I think the cheese has gone to yer head.

Thanks to those WI boys, my digestive & septic system will never be the same.:hmm3grin2orange: That cheese was awsome.

I also want to thank Mike (Moparman) for bringin the guitar & lettin me hum a few tunes with ya. 

For all of those that left out before dark on Sat you missed out on some great campfire conversations. I had a blast.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I looked all over for you. Saw a few BMR,s and a nice shiny dealership, Just no leadership. Did see an upside down cafe sign. LOL



Yep, you caught me. I was AWOL for Saturday duty.



plumbcrazyjr said:


> I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my grandfater in your thoughts and prayers. He has been giving a cancer dianoisis. I have allways been very close to him and it bothers me greatly to see him worry over the unknown. Just please help me by praying for him
> thanks
> plumbcrazyjr Eric



Eric, will keep your grandfather and you in our prayers.



RVALUE said:


> Time to replace the brakes on a stump grinder trailer.
> 
> I found that during periods of excessive rain, we don't want to be in Jasper. (At the GTG site.) Wee bit muddy.
> 
> :carryon:



Yeah, I know a motorcycle will sink pretty deep up by the deer feeder.:msp_crying:


Stump, glad to hear that your wife is doing well.


----------



## logging22

Well, aint that just sumptin?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

atvguns said:


> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +?
> Plumbcrazyjr +?
> WSC
> Logging22
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
> MO JIM



Please put me in there and send directions


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> Please put me in there and send directions


 you are in there


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Good morning fellas 
Its a nice morning here in delaware!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think the cheese has gone to yer head.
> 
> Thanks to those WI boys, my digestive & septic system will never be the same.:hmm3grin2orange: That cheese was awsome.
> 
> I also want to thank Mike (Moparman) for bringin the guitar & lettin me hum a few tunes with ya.
> 
> For all of those that left out before dark on Sat you missed out on some great campfire conversations. I had a blast.



what? no mention of ralph? you didn't call ralph? lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> what? no mention of ralph? you didn't call ralph? lol



Nope, I kept it all down this time.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nope, I kept it all down this time.



live and learn, eh?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> live and learn, eh?



Well he nay have the live'n part down.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> you are in there



don't forget hank chinaski. i think he wants to go.


----------



## Hedgerow

Evening fellas... We haven't heard from WSC in a bit... Them chickens working him overtime???


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well he nay have the live'n part down.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



That ugly 066 stump ported ran better every time it ran... I think if it was broke in good before that build off, it would have placed a bit higher...
But it will always be ugly... No one can help that...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

Whuts up dudes?


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> Whuts up dudes?



Howdy J.W.
You gonna make it up in April???


----------



## Hank Chinaski

jerrycmorrow said:


> live and learn, eh?




ya never know when mr. pukeybushes is going to pop into a gtg...


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy J.W.
> You gonna make it up in April???


Don't know, me and cool hand luke never made a plan in our life!


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> That ugly 066 stump ported ran better every time it ran... I think if it was broke in good before that build off, it would have placed a bit higher...
> But it will always be ugly... No one can help that...
> :hmm3grin2orange:


I thought he only ported one I didn't know he had a ugly one too


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I thought he only ported one I didn't know he had a ugly one too



Hahaha!!! Man, that is one nasty saw... But I think you'll like how it runs... Still won't be broke in when ya get it back...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

What's a GTG....??


----------



## Hank Chinaski

CheezChuck'r said:


> What's a GTG....??



great twinkie goobers

good to go

get toGether (don't ask, but that's how it ended up)


what's a NYCSM?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hank Chinaski said:


> what's a NYCSM?





New York ChainSaw Mafia -or- "Now You Come See Mine...??"


----------



## Hedgerow

CheezChuck'r said:


> New York ChainSaw Mafia -or- "Now You Come See Mine...??"



Dismembered members only???
:big_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

There gonna be any cants there....??


----------



## jerrycmorrow

CheezChuck'r said:


> There gonna be any cants there....??



given the makeup of human nature there's liable to be some cants there. for sure there'll be a lot of cans there though.


----------



## Hedgerow

CheezChuck'r said:


> There gonna be any cants there....??



I believe that was the idea... They may mill some on site... If not, I'll pick a few up before heading that way...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Not to be a pain but will any of them be pine or poplar....??


I'm asking because, if so, I'll bring along a couple of my "special" chains.  :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Hedgerow

CheezChuck'r said:


> Not to be a pain but will any of them be pine or poplar....??
> 
> 
> I'm asking because, if so, I'll bring along a couple of my "special" chains.  :biggrinbounce2:



I believe Spencer will have some pine there... Whether it is in cant form or not? He'll answer when he checks in this evening... "He works the graveyard shift" I'll check the availability of a "softer" cant at the local mill.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

10-4


Yeah I've got some chains that can't cut bark or knots. An 8x8 and a 10x10 of either pine or poplar would kick ass.


Lemme know how much you'll need towards them and I'll send ya the loot! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow

CheezChuck'r said:


> 10-4
> 
> 
> Yeah I've got some chains that can't cut bark or knots. An 8x8 and a 10x10 of either pine or poplar would kick ass.
> 
> 
> Lemme know how much you'll need towards them and I'll send ya the loot! ::thumbsup::



You just make the drive... We'll take care of the saw fodder... Steven likes to race for dollars, I'm bringin' a roll of washingtons...


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> I believe Spencer will have some pine there... Whether it is in cant form or not? He'll answer when he checks in this evening... "He works the graveyard shift" I'll check the availability of a "softer" cant at the local mill.



I'll be bringing up my portable band mill. If you've got the logs, I'll square 'em up. I can cut anything from hedge to balsa. Maybe slice up a few boards for Stumpy to take home for his shop. Hope he has that big Husq ready for me by then!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Man, sure wish i knew i was gonna be there 100% 
I got a bunch of saws you guys would love to play with a hopped up 2151 jred
A minty contra
076 super
P60 (soon to be here) 
Pioneer 600
480CD
Poulan wild thing (another one of my ported wonders) 
Ported 7-10 mcc
1-76 mcc
Thats some serious muscle!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

man, you guys all suck. gonna go play with your little chain saws while i get to go to a wedding. you just suck. did i say ya'll suck? you do. i'm just more than a little jealous. be sure and take lots of pix with names. the whole time i'm sittin in that wedding i'm gonna be dreamin bout saws. dam, dam, dam. you guys suck. who's in charge of hidding the spikes in the cants? 

okay, rant over, for the time being. ya'll be safe.


----------



## RVALUE

CheezChuck'r said:


> There gonna be any cants there....??



A couple years ago, stumpy cants gets his started.


----------



## RVALUE

Now he's champeen saw builder / bbq extraordinaire!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> I'll be bringing up my portable band mill. If you've got the logs, I'll square 'em up. I can cut anything from hedge to balsa. Maybe slice up a few boards for Stumpy to take home for his shop. Hope he has that big Husq ready for me by then!



You comin up on Friday to set up??? I can't wait to see it in action...!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> A couple years ago, stumpy cants gets his started.



We almost had a no start over in Kentucky... But the crisis was averted...


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> You comin up on Friday to set up??? I can't wait to see it in action...!!!



Friday afternoon is the plan, but I can't even plan for lunch today with any certainty. You gonna bring some good Ozark Bois D'Arc for me to mill?


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Friday afternoon is the plan, but I can't even plan for lunch today with any certainty. You gonna bring some good Ozark Bois D'Arc for me to mill?



I'll see what I can come up with...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> We almost had a no start over in Kentucky... But the crisis was averted...



Yes we did & I'm stihl a lil sore from yank'n on that thing, and also tryin to start the saw.:msp_w00t: I started it today just for the heck of it. The rope is getting harder to pull.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes we did & I'm stihl a lil sore from yank'n on that thing, and also tryin to start the saw.:msp_w00t: I started it today just for the heck of it. The rope is getting harder to pull.



Man? I can imagine... Mine is sore too... Would you please break in the next saw you build for a build off??? That thing could have moved 3 or 4 places up the list if it was prime and seated!!! 
It was ugly... But I kinda liked it...:msp_wink:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

but that would mean he would have to complete it days before the build-off


----------



## atvguns

CheezChuck'r said:


> 10-4
> 
> 
> Yeah I've got some chains that can't cut bark or knots. An 8x8 and a 10x10 of either pine or poplar would kick ass.
> 
> 
> Lemme know how much you'll need towards them and I'll send ya the loot! ::thumbsup::



Them must be some dull chains if they wont even cut bark.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Dave Boyt said:


> Friday afternoon is the plan, but I can't even plan for lunch today with any certainty. You gonna bring some good Ozark Bois D'Arc for me to mill?



Friday would be good


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

mark me down for friday as well


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> mark me down for friday as well



Will do


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

will do what


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Will do



I'll be there relatively early Friday as well... Can bring whatever... Just let me know...


----------



## logging22

Showing up Friday is kool?? Well ok then. Ill be there.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish I could be a cool kid. I have talked to a couple members. My work is crazy Not going to be able to make it. If I can I may make a road trip and drive by I've got a big yellar saw that needs run a little.All depends on the weather. Being responsible sucks.


----------



## jwarren

When and where is the gtg


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish I could be a cool kid. I have talked to a couple members. My work is crazy Not going to be able to make it. If I can I may make a road trip and drive by I've got a big yellar saw that needs run a little.All depends on the weather. Being responsible sucks.



I'd sure like to see that big yeller saw Kenneth...
ps:


----------



## Hedgerow

jwarren said:


> When and where is the gtg



April 14th near Houston , MO...
PM ATVguns for details...
He got's the info...


----------



## sunfish

jwarren said:


> When and where is the gtg



3 hour drive. You can do it! :msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

To whom it may concern,

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/197324.htm#post3571274


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/197324.htm#post3571274



All over it...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> All over it...



as am i


----------



## jwarren

I'm goin to try. Beware of the stock echo cs400 that's coming with me.


----------



## Hedgerow

jwarren said:


> I'm goin to try. Beware of the stock echo cs400 that's coming with me.



Bring it!!! I always wanted to run a cs400...
Heard some good things about em'...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it!!! I always wanted to run a xxxxxx...
> Heard some good things about em'...



Do you have that on auto print?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Do you have that on auto print?



There's a few not on there... Like homelite xl... and Mac Timberbear... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Cut some pine today fell one on a two year old fence:angrysoapbox:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Cut some pine today fell one on a two year old fence:angrysoapbox:



you know how they talk about the terrible twos. plus, old fences are way overrated. lol. been there, done that. even when you take your pliers and try to straighten the fabric up its never the same. after a while you quit noticing the modification.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Cut some pine today fell one on a two year old fence:angrysoapbox:



Were you unable to "swing your heavy leaner"???


----------



## jwarren

What happens at these gtg and do I need to bring anything besides the echo.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Were you unable to "swing your heavy leaner"???



Actually it swung just like I had planned but the shearing of the limbs when it hit the other tree didn't happen is just rolled about half way back to where it wanted to go to begin with


----------



## Dave Boyt

Dropped one on a power line a couple of years ago. Side lean and a thin hinge made for a bad combination. Blacked out everyone for miles. I still maintain that there is some sort of electromagnetic attraction between power lines and trees or that there was some sort of gravitational flux, because I could have sworn the tree was leaning the other way. And no, I don't have pictures!


----------



## Chris J.

Stumpys Customs said:


> ...
> For all of those that left out before dark on Sat you missed out on some great campfire conversations. I had a blast.




Mentioning campfires & blasts......
Blazing Saddles - Farting Scene - YouTube


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Chris J. said:


> Mentioning campfires & blasts......
> Blazing Saddles - Farting Scene - YouTube



my favorite scene of my favorite movie. we doneed no stinkin' badges. makes me wanna fart just thinkin bout it. thanks for the link chris


----------



## atvguns

It may be to hot for a GTG come apriluttahere2:


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> It may be to hot for a GTG come apriluttahere2:



Well, it's bout too hot right now and it's only March! :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> It may be to hot for a GTG come apriluttahere2:



Chance of rain on Friday, then clearing off and 70 degrees Saturday and partly sunny... Cooling off to the high 40's at night... 
BAM!!!


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> It may be to hot for a GTG come apriluttahere2:



Glad I ain't acomin'.


:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Glad I ain't acomin'.
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Don't be such a baby... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

To enter a comment here is very risky.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> To enter a comment here is very risky.



So what is stopping you now. You know you want too.:rolleyes2:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Man? I can imagine... Mine is sore too... It was ugly... But I kinda liked it...:msp_wink:



Amazing what a post can turn into when you delete part of it


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Amazing what a post can turn into when you delete part of it



What do you mean you deleted some of it??? 
That's exactly how it was supposed read...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


>



How come you can't type that with a spaniard's accent??? 
:big_smile:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> How come you can't type that with a spaniard's accent???
> :big_smile:



Titty sprinkles


----------



## wendell

And, Stump, thanks for liking my post saying I wasn't coming to the GTG.

You are a true and dear friend.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I lost both Huskys and Stihls along with a Stoeger 2o gauge S/S and a Browning Buckmark .22 today.:angry2: Also lost my '01 F-350 today... Got the truck stuck in the mud, caught on fire, and burned to the ground. Gotta f---ing love it.


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I lost both Huskys and Stihls along with a Stoeger 2o gauge S/S and a Browning Buckmark .22 today.:angry2: Also lost my '01 F-350 today... Got the truck stuck in the mud, caught on fire, and burned to the ground. Gotta f---ing love it.



And here I thought I had a bad day yesterday. Sorry for your bad luck anything we can do to help out. Hope you had some full coverage on the truck


----------



## Hedgerow

Whaaaat???? I've burnt a gasser to the ground, but never a diesel!!! 
What the hell happened???!!! I ain't close, but I'm close enough... Is there anything you need???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> And, Stump, thanks for liking my post saying I wasn't coming to the GTG.
> 
> You are a true and dear friend.



Sorry I didn't mean it that way. The GTG won't be the same without you.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I lost both Huskys and Stihls along with a Stoeger 2o gauge S/S and a Browning Buckmark .22 today.:angry2: Also lost my '01 F-350 today... Got the truck stuck in the mud, caught on fire, and burned to the ground. Gotta f---ing love it.



I feel yer pain buddy. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I lost both Huskys and Stihls along with a Stoeger 2o gauge S/S and a Browning Buckmark .22 today.:angry2: Also lost my '01 F-350 today... Got the truck stuck in the mud, caught on fire, and burned to the ground. Gotta f---ing love it.



Dang man! Very sorry to hear that!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well it's still not as bad as what Stump went through, (full-coverage due to a loan), but it does suck nevertheless. Matt, it was a gasser. Don't know if the evap system was leaking or what, but it was nasty. I'm more mad about the saws and the guns than the truck,... The next one will be Diesel and 4x4... It was my own damn fault, as I should have had my rancher buddy come out w/a tractor to pull me out, but I started rocking it back and forth trying to get it out myself. Don't know what lit it off, but it was quick and total. I'm pretty positive that the saws are toast, but I'll find out tomorrow, as I have to go rescue my friend's (Mostly) un-damaged trailer and see what's left over... At least the loan will be paid off and I can go after a 4x4 Dodge/Cummins.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well it's still not as bad as what Stump went through, (full-coverage due to a loan), but it does suck nevertheless. Matt, it was a gasser. Don't know if the evap system was leaking or what, but it was nasty. I'm more mad about the saws and the guns than the truck,... The next one will be Diesel and 4x4... It was my own damn fault, as I should have had my rancher buddy come out w/a tractor to pull me out, but I started rocking it back and forth trying to get it out myself. Don't know what lit it off, but it was quick and total. I'm pretty positive that the saws are toast, but I'll find out tomorrow, as I have to go rescue my friend's (Mostly) un-damaged trailer and see what's left over... At least the loan will be paid off and I can go after a 4x4 Dodge/Cummins.



Ugh... If ya need anything, just holler... I ain't that far away... The 660 and 039 un touched..???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went to the shop the other day, first time I had seen the saws in a month. I thought to myself I should join one of those chainsaw nuts web sites, so here I am and I got a couple saws I could bring. I just need to check the gas in the van and fill up the oil.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish I could be a cool kid. I have talked to a couple members. My work is crazy Not going to be able to make it. If I can I may make a road trip and drive by I've got a big yellar saw that needs run a little.All depends on the weather. Being responsible sucks.



You could send the yellow saw with the other saw and I could run it for you. :hmm3grin2orange: You got a number for me on the check?



Hedgerow said:


> I'd sure like to see that big yeller saw Kenneth...
> ps:


If he sends it to me I'll let you pet it. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I lost both Huskys and Stihls along with a Stoeger 2o gauge S/S and a Browning Buckmark .22 today.:angry2: Also lost my '01 F-350 today... Got the truck stuck in the mud, caught on fire, and burned to the ground. Gotta f---ing love it.



Very sorry to hear this, I had a car burn once was a total loss.

Edit: I don't have any idea how far behind on this thread I am only read last three pages.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Locust Cutter said:


> Well it's still not as bad as what Stump went through, (full-coverage due to a loan), but it does suck nevertheless. Matt, it was a gasser. Don't know if the evap system was leaking or what, but it was nasty. I'm more mad about the saws and the guns than the truck,... The next one will be Diesel and 4x4... It was my own damn fault, as I should have had my rancher buddy come out w/a tractor to pull me out, but I started rocking it back and forth trying to get it out myself. Don't know what lit it off, but it was quick and total. I'm pretty positive that the saws are toast, but I'll find out tomorrow, as I have to go rescue my friend's (Mostly) un-damaged trailer and see what's left over... At least the loan will be paid off and I can go after a 4x4 Dodge/Cummins.



Sorry to hear about the saws and gun. Not so much about the Ford. Glad to hear about the Dodge.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh... If ya need anything, just holler... I ain't that far away... The 660 and 039 un touched..???



I'll know in about an hour, I'm getting ready to leave to go get the trailer... If I can steal my Wife's phone, I'll take some pics and upload them... Thanks everyone for being a sounding board.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Work Saw Collector said:


> Originally Posted by Hedgerow
> 
> Man? I can imagine... Mine is sore too... It was ugly... But I kinda liked it...
> 
> I'll let you pet it. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't have any idea how far behind on this thread I am only read last three pages.



You are way to far behind.....just sayin...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll know in about an hour, I'm getting ready to leave to go get the trailer... If I can steal my Wife's phone, I'll take some pics and upload them... Thanks everyone for being a sounding board.



If ya need anything LC just say the word.....Ive got a couple saws the wife would love to see me get rid of and a nice little slab side Ruger Mk2...


----------



## sawnami

Sorry to hear about your vehicle and contents:-( That's a tough deal.
Seems like our group is prone to "thermal events" (that's the term that the product liability people that I deal with prefer to call it).


----------



## Locust Cutter

Jwalker1911 said:


> If ya need anything LC just say the word.....Ive got a couple saws the wife would love to see me get rid of and a nice little slab side Ruger Mk2...



I may have to PM you on that one, especially the MKII,... Dad broke down today and bought a new MS261, (Pictures as soon as I can get her phone). Since I can't find a new 7900 around here, and I was about to sell my John Deere 317 garden tractor anyway, I guess I will invest that $$$ in either a 372XP or a 395XP (since NOBODY has a 9010 around here). The other 2 saws will have to wait for the settlement and for us to decide what they're going to be. Oh well.


----------



## Locust Cutter

At least my friend's trailer survived (minus some charred wiring at the connector, which the whole loom needed to be replaced anyway) with a partial load of seasoned hedge that just needs to be finish bucked and split. Thank the lord it wasn't worse than that. Now if there's an affordable 880, 3120, or 2100cd out there,... :msp_wub:


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Now if there's an affordable 880, 3120, or 2100cd out there,... :msp_wub:



A man with your kind of money they are all affordable :msp_w00t:

I will keep a look out for something of that size check with Stumpy on the 372 he may have something that just needs put together.


----------



## atvguns

April 14 its getting close 

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC 
Logging22
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM


----------



## atvguns

jwarren said:


> What happens at these gtg and do I need to bring anything besides the echo.



There is lots of pics. in this thread from the past two GTG if you can find them.

Mainly it is just a bunch of my saw if faster I'll show you type stuff, wich usually leads to Stihl is better than Husky fighting back and forth Then the dolmar guy thinks he needs to jump in And then there is Stumpy:msp_wink: we spend alot of time trying to figure out what or who he will be hugging next or be wearing next. 

In all reality it is just a group of good guys dragging there saws for many miles just to cut some cookies eat some good food and visit with each other. You will see and run saws that you have never seen before (dont forget your ear plugs) 

You will have a good time I promise if not I will sign you up for a free hug :msp_wub:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Just doing some future thinking.....


What's around there as far as hotels or bread and breakfast places....???


----------



## little possum

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just doing some future thinking.....
> 
> 
> What's around there as far as hotels or bread and breakfast places....???


Hahah Yankees...


----------



## atvguns

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just doing some future thinking.....
> 
> 
> What's around there as far as hotels or bread and breakfast places....???





This one is 10 miles away but no web site available it did have some good reviews though
Rose's Green roof inn (417) 932-5858
103 Highway 17 Summersville, MO 65571 

There is a couple in Houston and Mtn view both towns are 20-25 miles away
should be able to do a search and see what all is there


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

you could always stay with stumpy hahahahahaha


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just doing some future thinking.....
> 
> 
> What's around there as far as hotels or bread and breakfast places....???



I think I'll be stayin at the green roof Saturday night... And I have a designated driver to get me there...
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Eric came over today & brought this to play with.
[video=youtube_share;XZS31Jnf8oM]http://youtu.be/XZS31Jnf8oM[/video]

I had a blast runnin it. Of course I had to supply the fuel & oil:bang: It was worth it though. Nevwer thought I'd have so much fun runnin a stihl:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It made a decent chip blower


----------



## andydodgegeek

atvguns said:


> April 14 its getting close
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC
> Logging22
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
> MO JIM



add sarahdodgegeek to the list


----------



## atvguns

Dang Stump it's not a leaf blower get it in some wood


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> add sarahdodgegeek to the list


 Say please

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC 
Logging22
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM
Mweba



Any more geeks coming with ya


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I ran the MS261 in a bit of that Hedge today to break it in right... I think it might grow on me, but I'm going to miss my 346,... It feels a bit heavier, A LOT more solid, a bit less precise (like a surgical scalpel) and definitely is more of a mid-power band saw, than a top-end dragster like Pee-wee,... We'll see. For all that make the GTG, I'll pay (not sure what yet) for the most funny/compromising pic of Stump,...:yoyo: J/K Stump.


----------



## atvguns

From what I have read the 261 will not wake up until around the 10-15 tank mark so dont give up on it

just ship it to me I can break it in at the GTG for ya:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

don't forget to do alittle Saw Duelin' 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/UvWS1zm6fT8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ndlawrence

atvguns said:


> From what I have read the 261 will not wake up until around the 10-15 tank mark so got give up on it
> 
> OH ya ship it to me I can break it in at the GTG for ya:msp_biggrin:



No Need to do that atvguns, I just take the bar off and zip tie the throttle down for a full tank. Usually gets the "break in" done in less that a tank


----------



## atvguns

ndlawrence said:


> No Need to do that atvguns, I just take the bar off and zip tie the throttle down for a full tank. Usually gets the "break in" done in less that a tank


 I was thinking mix a batch of 200to1 that should speed the process a little


----------



## ndlawrence

atvguns said:


> I was thinking mix a batch of 200to1 that should speed the process a little



You add oil? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ndlawrence said:


> You add oil? :rolleyes2:



You need to load up & come to this GTG.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> April 14 its getting close
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC
> Logging22
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
> MO JIM



Too bad only some of stumpy's kids can make it......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James I am plus 3 on this one.

Past pics.




gtg 023 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Jason and his 066 0r 064 I forgit.




gtg 014 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Lurch and everyones favorite Wrights saw.




gtg 126 by supercabs78, on Flickr
Stump and wiat Not sure I spelled that right, and the 3120.




gtg 166 by supercabs78, on Flickr
John and the 088

I'll do some more of this later, got to go to town for a all day yard sale. :help:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Fot those that haven't seen this pic. Dan's GTG the AROMO guys have a few saws



AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr 




GTG Pics 012 by supercabs78, on Flickr
I think this guy was happy he had no idea how nice we really are. :hmm3grin2orange:




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr
This guy has his head down wishing he had a big saw. :hmm3grin2orange: Just kidding Les, how many them 084 you up to now?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Cake by supercabs78, on Flickr
Am I in charge of the cake this go round as well?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot but someone was looking for a Dodge here is one.



new Les's 013 by supercabs78, on Flickr
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr 
this guy missed Dan's and might miss this one maybe he will make the fall one.




AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
We haven't seen this dude in a long time, last I was told he is heavy into the motorcycles.





Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
This guy has missed a few as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange: Thats funny I can't seem to find a pic with me in it for the new guys. :hmm3grin2orange:

Man the food was cheap at the last one, if you can't read it in this pic it says "sandwhitch .40"



AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot but someone was looking for a Dodge here is one.
> 
> 
> 
> new Les's 013 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Im so glad that this pic is the one of Stumpy standing. Man the things we had to see when he laid down on his side with the legs up. Icky.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Im so glad that this pic is the one of Stumpy standing. Man the things we had to see when he laid down on his side with the legs up. Icky.:hmm3grin2orange:



I have not been able to eat fish after that weekend, I used to like fish but he broke me of that. 





Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
Steve and the bow bar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

AR GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Do me and Rod need to bring a grill?


----------



## ndlawrence

Stumpys Customs said:


> You need to load up & come to this GTG.



Which one you talking bout stump?? The tn one?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ndlawrence said:


> Which one you talking bout stump?? The tn one?



Both:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ndlawrence

Stumpys Customs said:


> Both:hmm3grin2orange:



I can't swing both but lord willing ill be at the tn one!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ndlawrence said:


> I can't swing both but lord willing ill be at the tn one!



I'm hopein to make that one too


----------



## ndlawrence

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm hopein to make that one too



You better be!!! And Im going to be showing up empty handed if someone dont get off AS:msp_scared: LOL JK


----------



## Hedgerow

Just checking in.... Looking at the pictures...


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector;3576833Do me and Rod need to bring a grill?[/QUOTE said:


> I have one four burner Grill and two fish cookers and of course we can use the oven/range in the house if we need to so that should be enough. Also I have a fridge in the shop the bottom part is the fridge the top part is a freezer it even says freezer on the handle for those that might get confused :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Updated

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +3
Logging22+7
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM 
Mweba


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Updated
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +3
> Logging22+7
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
> MO JIM
> Mweba



Mitch is coming??? 
Cool!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Has anyone seen Rope or Stihlsawing around here?



freehandslabber GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

How about John T



Mo GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

These pics are from the first MO GTG, I can't remember where it was but was north and east of Springfield I think.



Mo GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Now I remember where it was.



MS 460 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Posting old pics, in the future don't be the guy looking at the pics from this James' GTG and thinking I should have went. There has not been a GTG I made it to I was sorry I went.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Don I stihl got your 245 to pass of to you at this GTG. 

For the life of me I can't remember the guys name that got the 028?



GTG Pics 009 by supercabs78, on Flickr

My hip must really be hurting me in this pic? I don't know what I was doing?

Be sure to bring some project saws for when Stump has nothing to do. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I don't know who that pic belongs to. 



GTG Pics 052 by supercabs78, on Flickr
One of my favorite ways to get a saw, in a box.


----------



## atvguns

John T still post ever so often SS is to good for this group anymore just hangs out in the wtf thread and really that is where he belongs:hmm3grin2orange: and I have no idea about Rope he hasn't been on here for over a year that a know of.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll send Mo Iron (Mike) A PM This GTG is close for him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> John T still post ever so often SS is to good for this group anymore just hangs out in the wtf thread and really that is where he belongs:hmm3grin2orange: and I have no idea about Rope he hasn't been on here for over a year that a know of.



Rope made that first one back in 2009 he is fun to be around, maybe someday I'll catch up with him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This pic is for anyone that hadn't been to a GTG, we do this a bunch 




gtg 039 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> These pics are from the first MO GTG, I can't remember where it was but was north and east of Springfield I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Mo GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


 If you guys are willing to cut wood that looks like that then we don't have to worry about running out I have three piles of it that the loggers left on some rent ground I can drag up.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll send Mo Iron (Mike) A PM This GTG is close for him.



Heck, he might stay 30 - 40 minutes if it was this close. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Our host this GTG, I cant find an action shot with a saw. Front and far right.




gtg 038 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hosting isn't easy thank him and her if you make this GTG.


----------



## RVALUE

At freehands GTG, the chips froze before they hit the ground. 

Ol John had a solution for that, ........:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> If you guys are willing to cut wood that looks like that then we don't have to worry about running out I have three piles of it that the loggers left on some rent ground I can drag up.



I'll cut anything just leave the square ground in the truck. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> At freehands GTG, the chips froze before they hit the ground.
> 
> Ol John had a solution for that, ........:monkey:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

When you get to the GTG put you saws all in one place it saves moving a couple hundred saws, you know I'm going to be pushing for a group shot.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys I'm off to work, more to come early in the mornings till this GTG is underway. :msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> At freehands GTG, the chips froze before they hit the ground.
> 
> Ol John had a solution for that, ........:monkey:


 Come on Paul Harvey (and the rest of the Story is?????)


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hey Spencer, Whats the zip code and date?


----------



## atvguns

komatsuvarna said:


> Hey Spencer, Whats the zip code and date?



April 14th PM sent


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Don I stihl got your 245 to pass of to you at this GTG.



And I got your money, Steven. 

Thanks for all the pics man! See ya soon!


----------



## sunfish

komatsuvarna said:


> Hey Spencer, Whats the zip code and date?



Hope you can make it, Durand !!!


----------



## komatsuvarna

sunfish said:


> Hope you can make it, Durand !!!



I'd really like to Don, But I won't really know until it gets a little closer. I got a lot going on right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

To answer steven's question... J.W. Younger won the 028 at the last gtg...


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> I'd really like to Don, But I won't really know until it gets a little closer. I got a lot going on right now.



Hope you can make it! It's only some gas and time!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hope you can make it! It's only some gas and time!!!



Time seems to be a very precious commodity. At least it is going to be for me.:frown::frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Time seems to be a very precious commodity. At least it is going to be for me.:frown::frown:



I know... Wish I could lend ya some...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I guess I'll be on a 2-3 saw plan for awhile. Sold the Deere yesterday for way less than it's worth, but, enough for a new 7900 or 372xp. Apparently though, if I make the claim for the contents (the truck is covered with change leftover for a down-payment on a newer one) I will hose myself on switching insurance companies. So it' either get my stuff back (mostly) or eat it and be able to switch companies to get better deal/service. Dad got the 261, so I'll buy the 7900 or 372 this week. A friend has a 2100cd that he bought in '78 that he said he'd sell me for $450, (still good compression and will easily out-pull the 660 plus the manual oiler over-ride). I guess I've made the decision, but that's a lousy deal not really having the option... Sorry, rant over.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That seems a little high for a 2100 Ithink there is a jonsered 2094 or 5 on ebay for abut that much my 2094 runs a 42 witha good chain real well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bryon I was wrong this is the one I was thinking about. Husqvarna 394XP 394 Professional chainsaw 24" 395 372 Big chain saw | eBay


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I have one four burner Grill and two fish cookers and of course we can use the oven/range in the house if we need to so that should be enough. Also I have a fridge in the shop the bottom part is the fridge the top part is a freezer it even says freezer on the handle for those that might get confused :hmm3grin2orange:



Funny. Very funny.:msp_sleep:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Funny. Very funny.:msp_sleep:



Sorry Les, that one was partly my fault... You gonna bring deviled eggs again???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry Les, that one was partly my fault... You gonna bring deviled eggs again???



Im not even bringing a saw to this one.


----------



## komatsuvarna

logging22 said:


> Im not even bringing a saw to this one.



:waaaht:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Im not even bringing a saw to this one.



Yes you are!! your are going to bring a truck load of saws and a 5 gallon bucket of that awesome cole slaw now suck it up and get to loading the truck


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Yes you are!! your are going to bring a truck load of saws and a 5 gallon bucket of that awesome cole slaw now suck it up and get to loading the truck



No i am not. Cant make me. Nanabooboo. Matter of fact, i aint even coming. PFFFTTTTT! on your GTG!!!!!!! Wendell aint coming, why should i?:bang:


----------



## jwarren

Anybody from st Louis goin that wants to split gas.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> No i am not. Cant make me. Nanabooboo. Matter of fact, i aint even coming. PFFFTTTTT! on your GTG!!!!!!! Wendell aint coming, why should i?:bang:




This is the closest GTG to you in years you better be there.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> This is the closest GTG to you in years you better be there.



Not. I had one at my house about a thousand years ago. When Stumpy was thin!


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Not. I had one at my house about a thousand years ago. When Stumpy was thin!



There was GTG's back when Stumpy was in preschool?


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> There was GTG's back when Stumpy was in preschool?



Yes. Complete with polka dot mini skirts and high heels. Wait, what was the ??


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> No i am not. Cant make me. Nanabooboo. Matter of fact, i aint even coming. PFFFTTTTT! on your GTG!!!!!!! Wendell aint coming, why should i?:bang:



Cause Wendell ain't coming... Duh!!! Bring one saw... Your favorite...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Cause Wendell ain't coming... Duh!!! Bring one saw... Your favorite...:msp_sneaky:



Dont got a fave. I like them all.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Dont got a fave. I like them all.



Ok... Then bring em all... 
That was easy...


----------



## atvguns

Updated

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +3
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Not. I had one at my house about a thousand years ago. When Stumpy was thin!



Again with the fat jokes:bang:


----------



## wendell

jwarren said:


> Anybody from st Louis goin that wants to split gas.



You could PM Art Vandelay but he will probably have to go to the bank instead.



logging22 said:


> No i am not. Cant make me. Nanabooboo. Matter of fact, i aint even coming. PFFFTTTTT! on your GTG!!!!!!! Wendell aint coming, why should i?:bang:



Really can't argue with your logic there.



logging22 said:


> Not. I had one at my house about a thousand years ago. When Stumpy was thin!



Stumpy was thin?!? :msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Again with the fat jokes:bang:


 Just remember Stumpy when they are picking on you they are leaving me alone. Hope that makes you feel better


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> You could PM Art Vandelay but he will probably have to go to the bank instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Really can't argue with your logic there.
> 
> 
> 
> Stumpy was thin?!? :msp_w00t:



25 years ago. 
I need to loose at least 50lbs. I lost 30 last fall, but I've gained it all back.:bang:



atvguns said:


> Just remember Stumpy when they are picking on you they are leaving me alone. Hope that makes you feel better



Um........... sure:msp_confused:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Pics 052 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> One of my favorite ways to get a saw, in a box.



That little EZ is sitting in my goat barn.



RVALUE said:


> Heck, he might stay 30 - 40 minutes if it was this close. :hmm3grin2orange:



Mike actually outlasted me at an auction a while back.:msp_cool:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Working on sending some PMs this morning, so far Mike, John E, and John T PM sent. Is there anyone else close we need to holler at?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump is Wiat going to make this one?





Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


I didn't know any of you were going to Wiggs GTG that was when I was MIA for a while. I had a couple saws at his place. :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Even without me owning one this is one of my favorite pics from the last GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Working on sending some PMs this morning, so far Mike, John E, and John T PM sent. Is there anyone else close we need to holler at?



Add PinnaclePete and ArsawMechanic to the invited list.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump is Wiat going to make this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupmy GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> I didn't know any of you were going to Wiggs GTG that was when I was MIA for a while. I had a couple saws at his place. :bang:



I don't know if he'll be home in time or not.

I wish we would have know you had stuff at Wiggs'. We woulda gladly brought it back for ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I don't know if he'll be home in time or not.
> 
> I wish we would have know you had stuff at Wiggs'. We woulda gladly brought it back for ya.



I will get them one of these days he seems like a great guy he calls me once in a while just to catch up on things. He had a AH81 I traded some parts for, and fixing one of my 038 for some other parts I had. We both like trading more than anything.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Add PinnaclePete and ArsawMechanic to the invited list.



ArsawMechanic won't be able to make it this time


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> ArsawMechanic won't be able to make it this time



Thats a shame I like that guy, and his saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Updated
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +3
> Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw And my Stihl 08
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
> MO JIM
> Mweba
> Jwarren



I fixed that list.  

I'm off to work catch some of you tonight.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James add John T and MandtandK (new Guy) to the will show list.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

SS gonna make an appearance.....???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> SS gonna make an appearance.....???



I'll PM and ask him.


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> ArsawMechanic won't be able to make it this time



Dangit, I've gotta Dolmar 111 carcass with his name on it. (junkyard find @ .33 cents a pound)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

PM sent to Rope and SS.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Has anyone seen Wolfcsm around?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Updated

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +3
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe) 
Sawnami
Cheezchuck'r (Maybe)
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
John T
MandTandK


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Updated Again 

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +3
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
John T
MandTandK


----------



## Wolfcsm

I am around. 

Will not be able to attend though. Have to travel to Ohio on the 16th for a week of class.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> I am around.
> 
> Will not be able to attend though. Have to travel to Ohio on the 16th for a week of class.
> 
> Hal



Maybe we will catch you at the fall one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone else remember how we were having such a beautiful spring last year UNTIL the gtg where it turned out wet and chilly? i just wanted to remind yall. just cause i can't go doesn't mean yall should have a pleasant time. jk. 

really hope yall have a great and safe time. i will vicariously attend by perusing all the photos yet to come.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

For the new guys we joke around and go on in this thread, but if you show up it's not that bad there is a 50/50 chance you can out run Stumpy. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

The trick is knowing when to run, I haven't got that part down yet.

How you doing Stump?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone else remember how we were having such a beautiful spring last year UNTIL the gtg where it turned out wet and chilly? i just wanted to remind yall. just cause i can't go doesn't mean yall should have a pleasant time. jk.
> 
> really hope yall have a great and safe time. i will vicariously attend by perusing all the photos yet to come.



I hope it's a nice hot day.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> For the new guys we joke around and go on in this thread, but if you show up it's not that bad there is a 50/50 chance you can out run Stumpy. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The trick is knowing when to run, I haven't got that part down yet.
> 
> How you doing Stump?



I think I figured out a way to be safe around all of you southern hoodlums, I plan on wearing my chainsaw chaps backwards as to keep my back side covered up.:biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I think I figured out a way to be safe around all of you southern hoodlums, I plan on wearing my chainsaw chaps backwards as to keep my back side covered up.:biggrin:



A good plan Rep sent. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> I think I figured out a way to be safe around all of you southern hoodlums, I plan on wearing my chainsaw chaps backwards as to keep my back side covered up.:biggrin:



why not get two chaps. that way you ain't gotta worry comin or goin.
bunch of reps sent


----------



## andydodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> why not get two chaps. that way you ain't gotta worry comin or goin.
> bunch of reps sent



Heck I could be wearing 10 sets of chaps and I would still be a little worried, I hear stories of folks down that way. I guess I am probably safe I am not related to any of you.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???



bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You guys head over to Woodchuckr's vote Poll thread in chainsaw forum and vote. No I wont give you your time back. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good bump. I mean bumps.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Wolfcsm said:


> I am around.
> 
> Will not be able to attend though. Have to travel to Ohio on the 16th for a week of class.
> 
> Hal



Might as well leave early, stay in Summersville & leave out sunday for OHIO. problem solved


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> For the new guys we joke around and go on in this thread, but if you show up it's not that bad there is a 50/50 chance you can out run Stumpy. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The trick is knowing when to run, I haven't got that part down yet.
> 
> How you doing Stump?




Doin good, just got back from the DR with the wife. He said she's all better now.  I didn't argue.:msp_w00t: 



andydodgegeek said:


> I think I figured out a way to be safe around all of you southern hoodlums, I plan on wearing my chainsaw chaps backwards as to keep my back side covered up.:biggrin:



You can't wear chaps on the neked leapfrog game


----------



## jwarren

Is there another gtg around soon that stumpy won't be at? I'm kinda nervous now.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

jwarren said:


> Is there another gtg around soon that stumpy won't be at? I'm kinda nervous now.




He's actually rather harmless.


That is. Until he's got a spork on him..... :help:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> He's actually rather harmless.
> 
> 
> That is. Until he's got a spork on him..... :help:



or if you get between him and the tater salad.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> He's actually rather harmless.
> 
> 
> That is. Until he's got a spork on him..... :help:



Okey whats the deal with a spork this is the second thread that this has been mentioned. Its got to be good if Stumpy was involved.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> or if you get between him and the tater salad.



Or if you look like a chainsaw... :msp_scared:
Wouldn't wanna get "ported"


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> Heck I could be wearing 10 sets of chaps and I would still be a little worried, I hear stories of folks down that way. I guess I am probably safe I am not related to any of you.



Yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Yet.



Now thats funny.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Or if you look like a chainsaw... :msp_scared:
> Wouldn't wanna get "ported"



or if you get between him and where he thinks ralph is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> or if you get between him and where he thinks ralph is.



 Are we drawing straws for who has to hold someone's hair back saturday night. :redface:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are we drawing straws for who has to hold someone's hair back saturday night. :redface:



Thats the new guys job..


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Okey whats the deal with a spork this is the second thread that this has been mentioned. Its got to be good if Stumpy was involved.




AT the KY GTG - the Wisconsin boys brought a bunch of this (kick @$$!) mozzarella rope cheese. Chit was AMAZING!


I ate a ton of it and everyone started calling me CheezChuck'r. Stumpy said he ate so much that the next time he needs to number 2 he'll be so backed up he'll need a spoon to help him out! Then someone mentioned something about the backside of the spoon and a strange texture or something and how the round ends might tickle ya a little bit or something..... I didn't fully catch all of it. But at that moment I jumped in and said "That's why I use a spork!!!" Stump laughed terribly hard and towards the end of his laughing spell he said "OMG I think I might have pee'd a little....!" 


T'was a funny @$$ moment to say the least.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> AT the KY GTG - the Wisconsin boys brought a bunch of this (kick @$$!) mozzarella rope cheese. Chit was AMAZING!
> 
> 
> I ate a ton of it and everyone started calling me CheezChuck'r. Stumpy said he ate so much that the next time he needs to number 2 he'll be so backed up he'll need a spoon to help him out! Then someone mentioned something about the backside of the spoon and a strange texture or something and how the round ends might tickle ya a little bit or something..... I didn't fully catch all of it. But at that moment I jumped in and said "That's why I use a spork!!!" Stump laughed terribly hard and towards the end of his laughing spell he said "OMG I think I might have pee'd a little....!"
> 
> 
> T'was a funny @$$ moment to say the least.



Thats the best part of the GTGs is the stories that are told and some that are not.


----------



## jwarren

You'll prob be holding mine back. Stag goes down good after running a saw for a while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

And Here I thought he was poddy trained.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I can feel the love in this thread.:msp_scared: Good thing I aint as sensitive as I used to be. 

For those that might be leary of comeing around a GTG with me there. I'll let you know I've been to obedience training recently. I now know that it's wrong to sniff a strangers butt & try to hump his leg. Just don't carry any cheese in yer pocket or all the training goes out the window.:msp_w00t:


----------



## jwarren

That's it. I'm bringing the shock collar.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jwarren said:


> That's it. I'm bringing the shock collar.



OOOOOOOH!!! New guy likes it kinky:msp_w00t:


----------



## jwarren

Am I goin to have to change my name to new guy now? The shock collar has been to the bar numerous times. Completely paid for itself by now. I'll prob have my climbing saddle too of you want to rig somebody other than "new guy" into a swing of sorts. It worked on my gf in the garage.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jwarren said:


> Am I goin to have to change my name to new guy now? The shock collar has been to the bar numerous times. Completely paid for itself by now. I'll prob have my climbing saddle too of you want to rig somebody other than "new guy" into a swing of sorts. It worked on my gf in the garage.



OH my:msp_scared:


----------



## jwarren

He's speechless. I win.


----------



## benp

Stumpys Customs said:


> OOOOOOOH!!! New guy likes it kinky:msp_w00t:



I'm dyin' here. did you HAVE to use the guy with the over clap? LOL

Reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw on a car parked in the handicap section at the grocery store here with Florida plates and an AARP sticker in the window. 

"It's only kinky the first time." 

Yep


----------



## sunfish

I can already tell, this is goin to be a great GTG!

:msp_scared::msp_w00t::msp_scared::msp_w00t:


----------



## jwarren

Yeah 3 hour drive there is bad enough. The one homes goin to be worse.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jwarren said:


> Yeah 3 hour drive there is bad enough. The one homes goin to be worse.



Better bring the hemorrhoid pad for the ride homeotstir:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

oh i forgot to say sunfish im calling you and that 346 out i dont care if i have to use three times the cc's im going to beat it


----------



## jwarren

If your gonna try to stumpbreak me, my saw better get stumpbroke for free.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> oh i forgot to say sunfish im calling you and that 346 out i dont care if i have to use three times the cc's im going to beat it



Cool now its a call someone out thread. :tongue2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Getting heated in here in more ways than one.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

jwarren said:


> If your gonna try to stumpbreak me, my saw better get stumpbroke for free.



NOT an even trade his saws are great dont get me wrong he is a great aquaintance but still not worth it


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool now its a call someone out thread. :tongue2:



have you ran this little 346 if so you would understand


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> NOT an even trade his saws are great dont get me wrong he is a great aquaintance but still not worth it



So now I'm just an aquaintance. What about the other day?? I thought we shared a pretty good moment?? :msp_wub:


----------



## jwarren

I'm not bargaining lol. I'm saying if I have no choice neither does my saw


----------



## Work Saw Collector

plumbcrazyjr said:


> have you ran this little 346 if so you would understand



I think I ran both of his at Les' GTG a while back, I also ran a treeslinger (I think) 346 at the last Mo GTG Mike is that who built yours?. I like a 346 I just hadn't bumped into a cheap one yet.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll say this, Don will have his work cut out fer him:msp_wink:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

was that the moment when you got the permagrin from running the stihl:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

jwarren said:


> Yeah 3 hour drive there is bad enough. The one homes goin to be worse.



3 hours?!?

I'll drive 3 hours to take a dump. It doesn't get serious until you get over 8.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> was that the moment when you got the permagrin from running the stihl:msp_w00t:



I think so, Maybee it was a moment with yer saw.:msp_scared: It's all a lil fuzzy now.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

do you know how hard it was to get the stumpy syrup off of that poor little 034


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> do you know how hard it was to get the *stumpy syrup* off of that poor little 034



:msp_scared:


----------



## sunfish

plumbcrazyjr said:


> oh i forgot to say sunfish im calling you and that 346 out i dont care if i have to use three times the cc's im going to beat it



I'll be there, but I think the old 346 is faster than last time we did some racin. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

jwarren said:


> Yeah 3 hour drive there is bad enough. The one homes goin to be worse.



That's why some of us make a 3 day event out of these things...
:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Is there going to be some chainsaw racing at this event?


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll say this, Don will have his work cut out fer him:msp_wink:



Well, I'll bring some extra gas and oil then...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there going to be some chainsaw racing at this event?



Yea we always do some, mostly just stop watched one cut racing sometimes we bet each other a doller and then never pay up. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there going to be some chainsaw racing at this event?



I sure hope so. I wish Wendy would show up with his Dollie. I'd like to compare, just to see If I did any good with this one.
[video=youtube_share;c4NFS6T1C4k]http://youtu.be/c4NFS6T1C4k[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got a very nice running 026 here for ATVGuns, door prize all name but me and James will be all in, I'll get some pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

sunfish said:


> Well, I'll bring some extra gas and oil then...



please do my saws will probably be out and if i cant find stumpy i might needs some lol


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> have you ran this little 346 if so you would understand



Yep... And the Deere is up to the task... Maybe... Hopefully... Hey Steven, I'm bringin a fist full of saw race bucks... You ready to play???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

We may have to get some cants from down the road & set em up to do some heads up racing, that's allot of fun.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... And the Deere is up to the task... Maybe... Hopefully... Hey Steven, I'm bringin a fist full of saw race bucks... You ready to play???



Bout time you showed up. 

I'll be back in a bit. I gotta run a saw though the parts washer.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> We may have to get some cants from down the road & set em up to do some heads up racing, that's allot of fun.



Now that's what I'm talkin about... and stuff!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good job on the Dolmar Stumpy, looks strong. I bet a dollar I can beat it with my 064. Yea thats right Im calling you out.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... And the Deere is up to the task... Maybe... Hopefully... Hey Steven, I'm bringin a fist full of saw race bucks... You ready to play???



You talking to him or me? I'm always ready. I also got two extra dollars in my wallet.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I sure hope so. I wish Wendy would show up with his Dollie. I'd like to compare, just to see If I did any good with this one.
> [video=youtube_share;c4NFS6T1C4k]http://youtu.be/c4NFS6T1C4k[/video]



I'm calling it now... That blue beauty will be the fastest saw at the GTG... Everyone do your best... That thing is just pissed at the world...


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> You talking to him or me? I'm always ready. I also got two extra dollars in my wallet.



I think Matt has called us both out... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You talking to him or me? I'm always ready. I also got two extra dollars in my wallet.



How many "hey steven's" do you know??? I want an 028 show down!!! Since jerry won't show up with the crafty 3.7...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Good job on the Dolmar Stumpy, looks strong. I bet a dollar I can beat it with my 064. Yea thats right Im calling you out.:msp_biggrin:



WHo built the 064??




Hedgerow said:


> I'm calling it now... That blue beauty will be the fastest saw at the GTG... Everyone do your best... That thing is just pissed at the world...



I'll be bringin a 046 mag that is pretty angry, also a 372xp, 390xp, maybee a lil 350, also a clammie or two.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I'm calling it now... That blue beauty will be the fastest saw at the GTG... Everyone do your best... That thing is just pissed at the world...



Are we talking fastest saw at the GTG any cc all in the same wood? I hope!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> How many "hey steven's" do you know??? I want an 028 show down!!! Since jerry won't show up with the crafty 3.7...
> :msp_wink:



I got one of those left its stock but a fun saw.

I can't wait to try the 9010.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am bringing my Tree monkeyed 064, and my Eric Copsey christmas modded 460. Probably bring some more but they will be stock, I am just a newbie.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> WHo built the 064??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringin a 046 mag that is pretty angry, also a 372xp, 390xp, maybee a lil 350, also a clammie or two.



I got a 46 for you to run it against.


----------



## jwarren

Beware the factory tuned, epa regulated cs400 that I just took the limit caps off of today with a dull chain and rakers too high. I really need to learn to tune and sharpen.


----------



## andydodgegeek

My wife, Sarahdodgegeek, will be bringing her Dolmar 420 if anyone wants to challenge her.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jwarren said:


> Beware the factory tuned, epa regulated cs400 that I just took the limit caps off of today with a dull chain and rakers too high. I really need to learn to tune and sharpen.



We can help you with that on site.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I am bringing my Tree monkeyed 064, and my Eric Copsey christmas modded 460. Probably bring some more but they will be stock, I am just a newbie.



So there will be 3 or 4 hot MS460's there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I think Matt has called us both out... :msp_biggrin:



Bwahahahahahahaha!!!!
!:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So there will be 3 or 4 hot MS460's there. :msp_biggrin:



And every one of them will get spanked by the Dolkita... 
Just sayin..... 
And stuff...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I'm calling it now... That blue beauty will be the fastest saw at the GTG... Everyone do your best... That thing is just pissed at the world...



Since I won't be there, it might be. :msp_wink:


----------



## jwarren

The stock 440 mag is coming too. Limit caps as well.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Since I won't be there, it might be. :msp_wink:



No trash talk unless you plan on showin up:msp_w00t: You know you want to be there, so just load up the rest of the sconies & come on down. don't forget the cheese.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> My wife, Sarahdodgegeek, will be bringing her Dolmar 420 if anyone wants to challenge her.:msp_w00t:



All I got close is an O28... Will that work???

Oooohh... I got a Mac 3200 I call the killer bee...
That one will work!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> And every one of them will get spanked by the Dolkita...
> Just sayin.....
> And stuff...



It may but this thing is turning crazy RPMs.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It may but this thing is turning crazy RPMs.



Well don't tear it up. I wanna run it!!!


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> No trash talk unless you plan on showin up:msp_w00t:



Trash talkin' from afar is a fine AS tradition.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Trash talkin' from afar is a fine AS tradition.



There's gonna be alot of heads up racing goin on at this one... I'm thinking you may wanna be there...
Just sayin...
You know you wanna...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> There's gonna be alot of heads up racing goin on at this one... I'm thinking you may wanna be there...
> Just sayin...
> You know you wanna...:msp_rolleyes:



As long as there's no down & up cuttin.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

wendell said:


> Since I won't be there, it might be. :msp_wink:



well, if wendell isn't coming, then I'M NOT GOING TO GO EITHER!!!!



*ok, maybe I'll go anyway... 



Stumpys Customs said:


> As long as there's no down & up cuttin.



is it too hard to up cut standing on those phone books? 

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> There's gonna be alot of heads up racing goin on at this one... I'm thinking you may wanna be there...
> Just sayin...
> You know you wanna...:msp_rolleyes:



Yep sounds like a good time. If I don't win any of the racing, there is always the next one a few months away. :msp_unsure: I'm just kidding, I'll win. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know its warming up but still hope we have a fire. You just cant shoot the #### right without a big fire.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump do you want me to bring another bottle of Crown Black?


11 days to go.  If I keep doing these one liners I'll be at 6000 posts. :spam:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just bringing the list to the current page.


Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +3
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
John T
MandTandK


----------



## Work Saw Collector

MO Jim got the one I was looking at.




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr

Man Freehand can cook the paint off a muffler faster than anyone.




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr

Freehand helps most members if they need chain help. 




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr

I'll have to wait and see if I have room for the big vice.

If the bugs are bad there Steve will hook us up.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

I know its all old pics just trying to draw interest for this GTG.

I forgot members name, our old Poulan.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sunfish slinging chips.




Ar GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr

Hedgerow slinging chips




GTG Pics 021 by supercabs78, on Flickr




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr

Lurch trying the P62.




Kim's GTG PICS by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Dave Boyt

Everything is about the saws-- what about the logger? Anyone up for some skills competition? I can set up some precision cutting events if anyone is interested. Doesn't matter how fast a saw cuts if you can't handle it on anything but an ol' log on a sawbuck!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Everything is about the saws-- what about the logger? Anyone up for some skills competition? I can set up some precision cutting events if anyone is interested. Doesn't matter how fast a saw cuts if you can't handle it on anything but an ol' log on a sawbuck!



Like stacking??? Please expound...


----------



## andydodgegeek

We did some stacking at tree monkeys gtg recently and it was a good time.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> How many "hey steven's" do you know??? I want an 028 show down!!! Since jerry won't show up with the crafty 3.7...
> :msp_wink:



i would show up but youse guys always schedule/reschedule like you was looking at my calendar; even before i know what's on my calendar. when next query comes out concerning when's a good time for the gtg i'll just have to ask yall if my calendar is clear.

after more thought i've figured out that yall must just be skeered of the mighty 3.7; yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Stumpys Customs said:


> Might as well leave early, stay in Summersville & leave out sunday for OHIO. problem solved



The only issue is that my wife probably wants to go home. Wish I could be there though.

Hal


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> There's gonna be alot of heads up racing goin on at this one... I'm thinking you may wanna be there...
> Just sayin...
> You know you wanna...:msp_rolleyes:



Of course I wanna.

But, unfortunately, you guys picked the one day I promised to be responsible this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Of course I wanna.
> 
> But, unfortunately, you guys picked the one day I promised to be responsible this year.



Ok.. I guess, if ya have to... Probably see ya in TN... We'll see how that plan goes...
MH


----------



## atvguns

Dave Boyt said:


> Everything is about the saws-- what about the logger? Anyone up for some skills competition? I can set up some precision cutting events if anyone is interested. Doesn't matter how fast a saw cuts if you can't handle it on anything but an ol' log on a sawbuck!



What ya got in mind? I would like to try some axe or hatchet throwing but i dont have nothing to throw but rocks


----------



## jwarren

Got any coyotes or wild hogs for targets?


----------



## Dave Boyt

You're welcome to stack lumber for me any time, but what I had in mind was some of the events they have for the "Game of Logging". For the bucking competition, each contestant is given a new chain that has been dulled with a file. We each had 30 minutes to sharpen the chain and timed a down/up cut, using the same saw. The precision bore cut requires you to bore straight through a square cant without going through the side or touching a back board 1/2" behind the cant. Another one is to lay a log on a piece of plywood and cut off a cookie. Idea is to be the one who either cuts all the way through the log or closest to it without cutting the plywood. The big log contest requires you to bore cut a big log from both sides and see how close the cuts match up. The photo showing the dowels is a competition to cut off a cookie without touching any of the dowel rods. No one could do it! Chain saw juggling or saw throwing contest-- if anyone wants to compete, I'll judge it. I won a 365 at the Missouri GOL competition a few years back. 

<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/?action=view&amp;current=GOL_CrlDrw.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/GOL_CrlDrw.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## andydodgegeek

The stacking I was talking about isnt about actually stacking wood. You take a piece of wood 4-5' long stand it up and cut cookies off of it trying to get the cookies to sit still and stack on top of each other. Not as easy as one might think. We did it at tree monkeys gtg, he had a pile of hard maple sticks 4-8" in diameter 4-5' long, he also had some sort of holder for them, cant remember exactly what it was but it would hold the stick standing up and he attatched it with a couple of lag bolts. It was fun I think I got 8 or so "stacked" before my pile fell. Most were having a hard time getting 4 or more. At first when I heard of a stacking competition I though no thanks I aint stacking your wood pile but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> You're welcome to stack lumber for me any time, but what I had in mind was some of the events they have for the "Game of Logging". For the bucking competition, each contestant is given a new chain that has been dulled with a file. We each had 30 minutes to sharpen the chain and timed a down/up cut, using the same saw. The precision bore cut requires you to bore straight through a square cant without going through the side or touching a back board 1/2" behind the cant. Another one is to lay a log on a piece of plywood and cut off a cookie. Idea is to be the one who either cuts all the way through the log or closest to it without cutting the plywood. The big log contest requires you to bore cut a big log from both sides and see how close the cuts match up. The photo showing the dowels is a competition to cut off a cookie without touching any of the dowel rods. No one could do it! Chain saw juggling or saw throwing contest-- if anyone wants to compete, I'll judge it. I won a 365 at the Missouri GOL competition a few years back.
> 
> <a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/?action=view&amp;current=GOL_CrlDrw.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/GOL_CrlDrw.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



I'm game for about anything... Cept' maybe the chainsaw juggling... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dave Boyt

I'm in for stacking! Do you get extra points for cutting through the lag bolts?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm in for stacking! Do you get extra points for cutting through the lag bolts?



that would be dan's expertise


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> I'm in for stacking! Do you get extra points for cutting through the lag bolts?



With Sunfish's chain??? YES!!!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I got a great game...

I'll bring an empty trailer and ya'll cut all the rounds to 16", then split and stack on the trailer. The one that cuts and splits the most wood the correct length, without overloading the trailer wins!!!

that sounds like a way fun and cool game!


----------



## RVALUE

Hank Chinaski said:


> I got a great game...
> 
> I'll bring an empty trailer and ya'll cut all the rounds to 16", then split and stack on the trailer. The one that cuts and splits the most wood the correct length, without overloading the trailer wins!!!
> 
> that sounds like a way fun and cool game!



Let's play who has the biggest trailer......


----------



## andydodgegeek

:fart:


----------



## andydodgegeek

What will we be eating down there? Is there any thing I can bring from up here in Minnesota? I could make a run for the border and get some of our neighbors cheese. We have quite a bit of venison (I shot 4 last year). We could make something up.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Someone say CHEESE.....!? :dribble:


----------



## benp

andydodgegeek said:


> What will we be eating down there? Is there any thing I can bring from up here in Minnesota? I could make a run for the border and get some of our neighbors cheese. We have quite a bit of venison (I shot 4 last year). We could make something up.



Commod cheese and walleyes. Fresh from the car trunk. 

(you guys have those door to door salesmen down there too don't you?)

Chucker would have no idea what to do with himself with the worlds finest processed cheddar.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hank Chinaski said:


> I got a great game..
> that sounds like a way fun and cool game!



how about we grease up stumpy and turn him loose in a field and see who can catch him :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## benp

plumbcrazyjr said:


> how about we grease up stumpy and turn him loose in a field and see who can catch him :hmm3grin2orange:



Is that from the movie "snatch?". With the rabbit attempting to outrun the dogs?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Let's play who has the biggest trailer......



I'm game for that...
Evenin' Dan...


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> What will we be eating down there? Is there any thing I can bring from up here in Minnesota? I could make a run for the border and get some of our neighbors cheese. We have quite a bit of venison (I shot 4 last year). We could make something up.



This bunch is game for anything game... Oh, and Rope Cheese!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

Hedgerow said:


> This bunch is game for anything game... Oh, and Rope Cheese!!!



I could send some Leinies Summer Shanty with andydodgegeek!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

plumbcrazyjr said:


> how about we grease up stumpy and turn him loose in a field and see who can catch him :hmm3grin2orange:



Now I'm really tempted to come. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> I could send some Leinies Summer Shanty with andydodgegeek!:hmm3grin2orange:



I ain't skeered... Bring it on!!! I'll wash it down with some Wild Turkey...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

plumbcrazyjr said:


> how about we grease up stumpy and turn him loose in a field and see who can catch him :hmm3grin2orange:



LMAO! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Now I'm really tempted to come. :msp_sad:



I got hands like vise grips Wendell... I can catch him fer ya if ya want...
Just sayin... Ya know...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

ChainsawmanXX said:


> LMAO! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You just need to git yer ass down here... The saws are worth it...
Don't wanna hear excuses...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I got hands like vise grips Wendell... I can catch him fer ya if ya want...
> Just sayin... Ya know...:msp_sneaky:



I knew deep down inside you wanted to get ahold of me:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

Hedgerow said:


> I got hands like vise grips Wendell... I can catch him fer ya if ya want...
> Just sayin... Ya know...:msp_sneaky:



if you catch him then he will go to squealling real loud then you both end up all greased up and your deaf in one ear just not a good situation to be in let wendall catch him


----------



## Stumpys Customs

plumbcrazyjr said:


> if you catch him then he will go to squealling real loud then you both end up all greased up and your deaf in one ear just not a good situation to be in let wendall catch him



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> if you catch him then he will go to squealling real loud then you both end up all greased up and your deaf in one ear just not a good situation to be in let wendall catch him



I hunt wild hogs every February in south Texas... At night... We catch em' by the hind leg... Nothing phases me any more... Although I've heard of these "greased Stumpy's"... They're the ultimate quarry... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> I knew deep down inside you wanted to get ahold of me:hmm3grin2orange:



Hmmmm

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WUTTnHNf2Ts" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Awright, I'm bringing venison tacos. Unless all y'all don't like tacos.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Awright, I'm bringing venison tacos. Unless all y'all don't like tacos.



What's the best way to do this... Do y'all have appliances & such or do you just have wood fires to cook over? Dutch oven? Crock pot? You fellers got a feel for how many folks is gonna be there yet?


----------



## sunfish

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Awright, I'm bringing venison tacos. Unless all y'all don't like tacos.


Yes Mam, we eat tacos down here! Thank you! :msp_smile:



sarahdodgegeek said:


> What's the best way to do this... Do y'all have appliances & such or do you just have wood fires to cook over? Dutch oven? Crock pot? You fellers got a feel for how many folks is gonna be there yet?


We got cookin utensils also. :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish

I'll be eatin tacos, while y'all be chasin Stumpy...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mmm taco. They have a tendency to make me a little gassy. This is going to be the best gtg ever.
otstir:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Now I'm really tempted to come. :msp_sad:



Completely unnecessary to take that quote out of context. bravo. :feel_good:


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Mmm taco. They have a tendency to make me a little gassy. This is going to be the best gtg ever.
> otstir:



Don't stand too close to the fire then,gas and fire can be hazardous to your health.:msp_smile:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just bringing the list to the current page.
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +3
> Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late) Why?
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami
> WoodChuck'r
> MO JIM
> Mweba
> Jwarren
> John T
> MandTandK




Bringing the list forward if there is not a number by your name I am assuming you are coming alone


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Let's play who has the biggest trailer......


I got a big one but the new ton truck won't be ready for this GTG got it last week am cutting the bed off the old one and getting ready to move it to the new truck. 1999 7.3 6 speed 4x4 spring and air ride on the back. :msp_thumbsup:




andydodgegeek said:


> Mmm taco. They have a tendency to make me a little gassy. This is going to be the best gtg ever.
> otstir:



Yea it will be one of the best GTGs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> What's the best way to do this... Do y'all have appliances & such or do you just have wood fires to cook over? Dutch oven? Crock pot? You fellers got a feel for how many folks is gonna be there yet?





sunfish said:


> Yes Mam, we eat tacos down here! Thank you! :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> We got cookin utensils also. :msp_smile:



He could have added a house close, you can use the grill or the oven. 

This bunch will eat anything that is free. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WolfCSM and his Mac, he isn't making this GTG.




gtg 016 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Somehow Someone got pic of Stump not in the kitchen and he is cutting.



gtg 027 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Its not nice to talk about people when they are not there, but stear clear of this guy he is a nut.




Kim's Pics by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> Bringing the list forward if there is not a number by your name I am assuming you are coming alone



Plus one me for Tammi.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Plus one me for Tammi.



I'll fix that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just bringing the list to the current page.
Updated


Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK

Edit: I had to change mine to +1 (Rod) My wife's mother is to bad off, if we find someone to watch her that weekend I'll change it back. She fell yesterday getting a drink while we were outside we can't leave her alone at all.

Edit: Edit: I had John T in there twice, fixed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

OK for me its around 250 miles around 4.5 hours using google maps.  its doable.

I need to get to looking at the Scooby Doo Van (as James put it) and make sure its ready to go.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just bringing the list to the current page.
> Updated
> 
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +1
> Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late) Why?
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> chainsawmanXX (Maybe)
> Sawnami +1
> WoodChuck'r
> MO JIM
> Mweba
> Jwarren
> John T
> MandTandK
> 
> Edit: I had to change mine to +1 (Rod) My wife's mother is to bad off, if we find someone to watch her that weekend I'll change it back. She fell yesterday getting a drink while we were outside we can't leave her alone at all.




don't forget to add me on there...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> don't forget to add me on there...



I added AKA Number37 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

While all the members are posting and most reading, be thinking on who is hosting the October/Sawtober GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Warning cross posting*



expy said:


> This one is just cool. *365H*





Me said:


> Man I want one. Not sure what I'd do with it.
> 
> Looking at it more would have to get over dropstarting with that one.



It is official I want a husky now.


----------



## logging22

Dave Boyt said:


> Everything is about the saws-- what about the logger? Anyone up for some skills competition? I can set up some precision cutting events if anyone is interested. Doesn't matter how fast a saw cuts if you can't handle it on anything but an ol' log on a sawbuck!



Im in.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> While all the members are posting and most reading, be thinking on who is hosting the October/Sawtober GTG.



Wow, talk about a derailment attempt.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Wow, talk about a derailment attempt.......



I just thought I would see if anyone new wanted to host before I throuh your name out there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Found time today to mount the chain breaker and spinner Stumpy said he would give a chain building class. Also mounted a small vise if someone has a bigger one to bring that would be great.







After that class we will have motcho man crafts 101:msp_wink:





I had to try out the chain breaker ya know!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man thats cool, I have some chain and presets I'll bring. I have a vice I'll try to save room for.

Edit: I will load the Van few days before so you will know what I can bring.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

That sure looks like a great place to hang out and talk #### if we can keep Stump from starting saws there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sorry to hear about your mother in law.:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sorry to hear about your mother in law.:msp_sad:



She is going down hill, her mobility is almost gone. She is a tough old bird I exspect she will live a long time just not able to get around on her own.

Not trying to put a downer in this thread, just telling it so everyone will know why Sherry isn't there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Would anyone interested in coming up to hannibal?? I know theres some AS members in the IL area


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Would anyone interested in coming up to hannibal?? I know theres some AS members in the IL area



I'd go just about anywhere if work don't get in the way.

You making this one?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'd go just about anywhere if work don't get in the way.
> 
> You making this one?



I could throw around the idea! I couldnt do it at the end of the month, only mid, early october. Iv always wanted to host a GTG

I cant make this one as im in texas right now


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I could throw around the idea! I couldnt do it at the end of the month, only mid, early october. Iv always wanted to host a GTG
> 
> I cant make this one as im in texas right now



Thanks that will help with the list for this GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey spencer, will there be a place to park a flatbed there to use as a work bench???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Hey spencer, will there be a place to park a flatbed there to use as a work bench???


 I think there will be room for one if you are bringing yours I will park mine across the road out of the way.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey spencer, will there be a place to park a flatbed there to use as a work bench???



Can I get a 20 saw corner of it?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I wanna go to Dan's again... 
I like that place.

Especially since it's rained a few times and all the bushes are most likely smelling normal again.


----------



## atvguns

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I cant make this one as im in texas right now



You still have a week and a half you could make it here on foot in that amount of time.:kilt:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

hey James/spencer are you willing to race 034/036 with me :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Do I need to bring any cants or logs to mill cants?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Do I need to bring any cants or logs to mill cants?



John T has a mill not sure if he is bringing it, John you reading?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Do I need to bring any cants or logs to mill cants?



Softwood?? Pine or poplar would be great.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can I get a 20 saw corner of it?



Absolutely..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely..



Thanks, bad headace tonight guys I'm out till early am tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Softwood?? Pine or poplar would be great.



Wish I had some here... Might find some so so soft stuff...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Do I need to bring any cants or logs to mill cants?



If you got some extra bring them what I dont have is anything over 25 inches so big stuff would be great 



logging22 said:


> Softwood?? Pine or poplar would be great.



Les I have 15 pine logs from about 18 " down so yes you can bring the husky's

David Boyt is bringing his band mile so we can make cant's if that what youns want.


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> hey James/spencer are you willing to race 034/036 with me :msp_scared:



If you don't mind losing I don't mind racing


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

i guess we will have to see about the losing part


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> If you got some extra bring them what I dont have is anything over 25 inches so big stuff would be great
> 
> 
> 
> Les I have 15 pine logs from about 18 " down so yes you can bring the husky's.


----------



## Jwalker1911

plumbcrazyjr said:


> i guess we will have to see about the losing part[/QUOTE
> when all else fails.....remember nothing beats a hummer:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dave Boyt

atvguns said:


> David Boyt is bringing his band mile so we can make cant's if that what youns want.



That's ok. If someone wants to race a CSM against my 23 hp Briggs & Scrapiron powered band mill, I'll spot 'em the first three slabbing cuts.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> If you got some extra bring them what I dont have is anything over 25 inches so big stuff would be great
> 
> 
> 
> Les I have 15 pine logs from about 18 " down so yes you can bring the husky's
> 
> David Boyt is bringing his band mile so we can make cant's if that what youns want.



Ok... I'll bring some stuff... But do you know how hard it is to find a 25" + log around here??? But I'll scrum this weekend and report back... I'll get a hedge log for Dave... And, some other stuff... :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK
Mo_Iron (maybe)

I got a PM from Mike added him as a maybe till we get a little closer to the GTG. 

9 Days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Today should be the day for a newish full wrap saw. If the package is running on time, sometimes it takes a day or two longer to get here than they tell the shipper. There will be pics a thread and maybe a video.  The mail man will be here in 5 hours I'm headed up to the mail box to wait. :msp_biggrin: I hope I don't get all emotional with the mail man over it.  He won't understand.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Today should be the day for a newish full wrap saw. If the package is running on time, sometimes it takes a day or two longer to get here than they tell the shipper. There will be pics a thread and maybe a video.  The mail man will be here in 5 hours I'm headed up to the mail box to wait. :msp_biggrin: I hope I don't get all emotional with the mail man over it.  He won't understand.



I know he is capable of understanding. He is crazy (too?) lol. He passed me going the same direction on the worst part of your road, and I was going too fast.. Then he stopped at the next box.


----------



## RVALUE

I got a new lawnmower yesterday, so I could groom the grass at the lake,

My wife thinks that she needs it and I get the old one. 



I plan to be there 1 day a week from now until October.

FWIW


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I got a new lawnmower yesterday, so I could groom the grass at the lake,
> 
> My wife thinks that she needs it and I get the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to be there 1 day a week from now until October.
> 
> FWIW



Mid Summer Mini cleanup/get ready GTG? Maybe when the birds are out?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Mid Summer Mini cleanup/get ready GTG? Maybe when the birds are out?



We don't have to tell Stump and Les they do it to me all the time.


----------



## wendell

ChainsawmanXX said:


> I cant make this one as im in texas right now



You got a modeling gig?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

wendell said:


> You got a modeling gig?



Ya know it  

Nope delivering furniture!


----------



## wendell

So, as big as that sleeper is it must be your movie studio, too?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

No mail today :bang: maybe tomorrow.   Come on 041G :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

wendell said:


> So, as big as that sleeper is it must be your movie studio, too?



Yea how did you know? Heres my website......


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> No mail today :bang: maybe tomorrow.   Come on 041G :hmm3grin2orange:



Awe... You didn't chase the mailman down the road in frustration again did you??? 
He's gonna just start throwing yer mail in the ditch on the way by...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> No mail today :bang: maybe tomorrow.   Come on 041G :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm jealous,will it be at the gtg? I have two supers,but no 041G.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm jealous,will it be at the gtg? I have two supers,but no 041G.



I don't have a super just a old FB, if it makes it here I'll have it there.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Work Saw Collector said:


> No mail today :bang: maybe tomorrow.   Come on 041G :hmm3grin2orange:



A 41G you say?? That would be interesting!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ChainsawmanXX said:


> A 41G you say?? That would be interesting!



Its a cool old saw.  We ran it with a 25" bar at my GTG last year.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Work Saw Collector said:


> Its a cool old saw.  We ran it with a 25" bar at my GTG last year.



Now I want 3 gear drive saws.. 
041G
10 series-gear drive
090G 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> So, as big as that sleeper is it must be your movie studio, too?



It's funny, I saw that sleeper and started hearing a 70's funk bass in my head :misdoubt:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Awe... You didn't chase the mailman down the road in frustration again did you???
> He's gonna just start throwing yer mail in the ditch on the way by...





Did you find some big wood yet?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Did you find some big wood yet?:msp_thumbsup:



Yes, but I ain't letting a saw near it...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Bringing the info Forward just incase someone missed it. 



atvguns said:


> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> The barn is available for anyone that want's to stay in there over night. There is about 40 square bales in there so that should make a pretty good bed, no power though so you might want to bring a flashlight. Lots of places to pitch a tent too or you can move the tables and set up camp in the shop. Lots of room in the field across the road for campers. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or possible Hotels
> 
> 
> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is 10 miles away but no web site available it did have some good reviews though
> Rose's Green roof inn (417) 932-5858
> 103 Highway 17 Summersville, MO 65571
> 
> There is a couple in Houston and Mtn view both towns are 20-25 miles away
> should be able to do a search and see what all is there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The current list
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +1
> Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski AKA Number37
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late) Why?
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> Sawnami +1
> WoodChuck'r
> MO JIM
> Mweba
> Jwarren
> MandTandK
> Mo_Iron (maybe)
> 
> We will be ordering Pizza saturday for lunch will be passing the hat for that. Saturday evening will be hamburgers and hot dogs with fried taters I will supply the meat the buns and taters. Also I will have a meal Friday night for those that come early
> 
> I plan on having plenty of Ice tea for the whole weekend
Click to expand...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Bringing the info Forward just incase someone missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent directions to several members. If I have missed anyone just send me a PM I don't want to leave anyone out. Also I am starting a list of who will be coming if you can make it just quote it add your name and how many will be in you party not including yourself That way I can get an idea of how many burgers we will need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or possible Hotels
> 
> 
> The current list
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +1
> Logging22+7people 48 saws and 5 gal. cole slaw
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
> Hank chinaski AKA Number37
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late) Why?
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> Sawnami +1
> WoodChuck'r
> MO JIM
> Mweba
> Jwarren
> MandTandK
> Mo_Iron (maybe)
> 
> We will be ordering Pizza saturday for lunch will be passing the hat for that. Saturday evening will be hamburgers and hot dogs with fried taters I will supply the meat the buns and taters. Also I will have a meal Friday night for those that come early
> 
> I plan on having plenty of Ice tea for the whole weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that sounds great but we will pitch all in on the hamberger and hotdogs as well at the Pizza
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> atvguns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing the info Forward just incase someone missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> All that sounds great but we will pitch all in on the hamberger and hotdogs as well at the Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> I already got the burger the rest wont be that much
Click to expand...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I already got the burger the rest wont be that much



Maybe I can help cook? I draw the line at serving Stump meals!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll bring some kind of side dish for Saturday night let me think on it some.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bring some kind of side dish for Saturday night let me think on it some.



Deviled eggs?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Deviled eggs?



I am without the wife on this one, thats above my skill level.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Deviled eggs?



I think Les was gonna try that...
Again...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I think Les was gonna try that...
> Again...



You do know that is why I'm not coming, don't you?

Last time, I was the promised the best deviled eggs in the history of mankind. That's why I made the trip.

What did I get? Stumpy puking in a bush. 



















:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You do know that is why I'm not coming, don't you?
> 
> Last time, I was the promised the best deviled eggs in the history of mankind. That's why I made the trip.
> 
> What did I get? Stumpy puking in a bush.
> 
> 
> You actually witnessed this rare natural spectacle???
> I was sleeping in my room... What a great place for a gtg...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

So i spend several hours making eggs for the last GTG and bring them ready to eat. I get there and the host says to me,"through the door and too the right is the fridge." Ok, sounds good to me. Come to find out its a freezer. Frozen eggs. This causes my wife to panic. Total disaster. Now im on the hook for some deviled eggs. They will be there, ready to eat on Friday afternoon. You aint there, tough. And the cole slaw. Im on it. Wont hurt to be there early. First come, first served!! PFTTTTTT!:msp_mad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that is why I'm not coming, don't you?
> 
> Last time, I was the promised the best deviled eggs in the history of mankind. That's why I made the trip.
> 
> What did I get? Stumpy puking in a bush.
> 
> 
> You actually witnessed this rare natural spectacle???
> I was sleeping in my room... What a great place for a gtg...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No,, it was just me & Lurch. Stephen had just wondered off to the scoobie doo van. And FYI it was a tree, not a bush.:msp_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> logging22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i spend several hours making eggs for the last GTG and bring them ready to eat. I get there and the host says to me,"through the door and too the right is the fridge." Ok, sounds good to me. Come to find out its a freezer. Frozen eggs. This causes my wife to panic. Total disaster. Now im on the hook for some deviled eggs. They will be there, ready to eat on Friday afternoon. You aint there, tough. And the cole slaw. Im on it. Wont hurt to be there early. First come, first served!! PFTTTTTT!:msp_mad:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know we woulda eat them frozen. I'll make sure the get the proper care this go round.
Click to expand...


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> So i spend several hours making eggs for the last GTG and bring them ready to eat. I get there and the host says to me,"through the door and too the right is the fridge." Ok, sounds good to me. Come to find out its a freezer. Frozen eggs. This causes my wife to panic. Total disaster. Now im on the hook for some deviled eggs. They will be there, ready to eat on Friday afternoon. You aint there, tough. And the cole slaw. Im on it. Wont hurt to be there early. First come, first served!! PFTTTTTT!:msp_mad:




I plan on being there early for sure!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> So i spend several hours making eggs for the last GTG and bring them ready to eat. I get there and the host says to me,"through the door and too the right is the fridge." Ok, sounds good to me. Come to find out its a freezer. Frozen eggs. This causes my wife to panic. Total disaster. Now im on the hook for some deviled eggs. They will be there, ready to eat on Friday afternoon. You aint there, tough. And the cole slaw. Im on it. Wont hurt to be there early. First come, first served!! PFTTTTTT!:msp_mad:



Me and Levi will be there to eat a dozen of them at least...


----------



## wendell

I think they're just a myth. :msp_sleep:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## andydodgegeek

Freehand said:


>



You smell somethin? I will try to get there early friday also if these beauties are going to be there.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You smell somethin? I will try to get there early friday also if these beauties are going to be there.



If Les says they'll be there, they'll be there...
And so will I...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

Adding the Eggs Les is the man

The current list
Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws, 5 gal. cole slaw and 144 develed eggs :msp_thumbsup:
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK
Mo_Iron (maybe)


----------



## RVALUE

I see that the appropriate blame has been settled on the 'host'. 

I just found out, amongst the other things, that I'll be in Texas this week. Which amounts to a week early. So I'm even shorter on time.

But what else is new?

Have a good today!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I see that the appropriate blame has been settled on the 'host'.
> 
> I just found out, amongst the other things, that I'll be in Texas this week. Which amounts to a week early. So I'm even shorter on time.
> 
> But what else is new?
> 
> Have a good today!



Just load the saws and worry about them at the GTG. Thats my plan I don't have time to work on chains or seeing which ones will run or not. I may make a little time to clean filter and tune the 460 to stomp on Matt with.


----------



## RVALUE

I have over 2 million bees coming Wednesday......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I have over 2 million bees coming Wednesday......



You were talking about that last time you were here, I wish you luck with that. I sure don't know anything about that. I also want you to put me down for a quart just let me know how much.


----------



## RVALUE

I am working in Van Buren Monday.
I am working at Lene today.
I have 80 hive boxes to build.
I have 700 frames to build.
I have 40 transition boards to build.
I leave Tuesday for Texas.
I will not get all this done.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> You were talking about that last time you were here, I wish you luck with that. I sure don't know anything about that. I also want you to put me down for a quart just let me know how much.



A quart of Bees? 

Since the jar costs so much, I'll just dump them in your rig, when I see it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> A quart of Bees?
> 
> Since the jar costs so much, I'll just dump them in your rig, when I see it.



All this talk about quarts Stump is going to start asking someone to bring some shine.


----------



## little possum

Cant you eat frozen eggs?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> A quart of Bees?
> 
> Since the jar costs so much, I'll just dump them in your rig, when I see it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James is there a air tank blow gun in the shop? I may need a shot of air in the primer gun.






Edit: I don't recall any pics of your 066/660, did you put the full wrap on it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The current list

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws, 5 gal. cole slaw and 144 develed eggs :msp_thumbsup:
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe) Needs to bring that P100
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK
Mo_Iron (maybe)

One week left this is the time to get on the list not fall off of it.   Post in this thread or PM ME or ATVGuns.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WSC Hope you like the package you are looking for today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you like the package you are looking for today.



I bet I will, I need to go to the shop and make up a new chain for it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I got a special box. Hoping some swede will rub off in transit.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I got a special box. Hoping some swede will rub off in transit.



I may just keep it and tape it back up like I have a new in the box saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got to go.:msp_mad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I got a special box. Hoping some swede will rub off in transit.



I still haven't lost my want for a 2094/5, you know me just hunting a bargen.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> James is there a air tank blow gun in the shop? I may need a shot of air in the primer gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't recall any pics of your 066/660, did you put the full wrap on it?



The full wrap was on it last time I saw it...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I see that the appropriate blame has been settled on the 'host'.
> 
> I just found out, amongst the other things, that I'll be in Texas this week. Which amounts to a week early. So I'm even shorter on time.
> 
> But what else is new?
> 
> Have a good today!



pretty sure it's the precedent now... any current problems are based on the previous gtg host's downfalls and lack of general moral fiber ... (Blame It On Bush, BIOB (tm) )



*good luck with all them beez...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> pretty sure it's the precedent now... any current problems are based on the previous gtg host's downfalls and lack of general moral fiber ... (Blame It On Bush, BIOB (tm) )
> 
> 
> 
> *good luck with all them beez...



Hey, you heard from JW???


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> James is there a air tank blow gun in the shop? I may need a shot of air in the primer gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't recall any pics of your 066/660, did you put the full wrap on it?



Yes I will have the air compressor by the work bench under the lean too and the 066 does have the wrap handle on it I haven't tried it out yet but will in the near future


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, you heard from JW???



not in a long time...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the 041G today no time to look at it, I'll have pics and a little write up on it tomorrow. I have been riding a tractor today pulling one of those stainless steal trailers that spreads all your money evenly on the fields. :msp_w00t: Man that tractor beat me to death today.

Thanks Kenneth.


----------



## logging22

041G!!! Holy hell!! Can i have it? Dont hurt to ask. Just sayin.:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got the 041G today no time to look at it, I'll have pics and a little write up on it tomorrow. I have been riding a tractor today pulling one of those stainless steal trailers that spreads all your money evenly on the fields. :msp_w00t: Man that tractor beat me to death today.
> 
> Thanks Kenneth.



Pelitized gold been there done that


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Pelitized gold been there done that



 Man its high this year.


----------



## sunfish

Anybody have a 357xp or 346xp ya want to sell, bring em to this GTG. :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Anybody have a 357xp or 346xp ya want to sell, bring em to this GTG. :msp_smile:



Man you aren't going to let any of us find a 346 are you? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Just so everyone know there is going to be a few rules at this GTG 

#1 Host gets first chance at anything for sale or trade 

#2 Anything sold at GTG seller pays a 10% fee to Host

#3 Anyone found in violation of rules will be subjected to 1 hour of Stumpy time or death 
whichever comes first. 

#4 All rules can and will be modified by Host at anytime Host finds it beneficial for the Host 

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Tomorrow I have got to go to the shop and dig in some boxes for old 041 project parts, after that I'll post my shopping list for this GTG. 

But for now 044/038/066/660 stuff 

For the new guys I have a thing for the 038


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Tomorrow I have got to go to the shop and dig in some boxes for old 041 project parts, after that I'll post my shopping list for this GTG.
> 
> But for now 044/038/066/660 stuff



I still have the 066 spur sprocket I will give it back at the GTG


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

atvguns said:


> Just so everyone know there is going to be a few rules at this GTG
> 
> #1 Host gets first chance at anything for sale or trade
> 
> #2 Anything sold at GTG seller pays a 10% fee to Host
> 
> #3 Anyone found in violation of rules will be subjected to 1 hour of Stumpy time or death
> whichever comes first.
> 
> #4 All rules can and will be modified by Host at anytime Host finds it beneficial for the Host
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:




not so sure i can abide by rule number 1


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I still have the 066 spur sprocket I will give it back at the GTG



Just keep it I have one more of those left. Wigglesworth got most of my 066 stuff I was saving to build one but I really wanted that Power Products 130 CC saw he had so we traded.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So you was able to use the clutch? 

I am always looking for 66 stuff but around here that is tough.


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> not so sure i can abide by rule number 1



We know you can survive the penalty so no biggy


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man you aren't going to let any of us find a 346 are you? :msp_biggrin:



I just want one more... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> So you was able to use the clutch?
> 
> I am always looking for 66 stuff but around here that is tough.


 I ended up finding another parts saw that had a rim sprocket so I used it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have one running 7 pin rim 36" bar and one running 8T spur 32" bar.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Pelitized gold been there done that



Amen there brother!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> not so sure i can abide by rule number 1



How in the world could you pass up that Makita!!!
This things a gem...
I'm selling the killer bee...


----------



## atvguns

Not looking good for a dry GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just looked at the ten day for your Zip it days showers for Saturday 40 percent, thats ok we have got wet at every GTG but Dan's he is just lucky that way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Things can change in 7 days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yea and usually do.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to the shop got to get some pics and work on some stuff. I'll catch you guys tonight.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Lurch2

It just wouldn't seem right if the weather was good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> It just wouldn't seem right if the weather was good.



I figure if the weather man is calling for chance of rain, we're sure not to have any... 
Bunch of damn liars...
:msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

All this rain they've been forcasting & I haven't had a drop in weeks. It poured the other day just two miles east of me.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm back to maybe.

:dont-know: :weep:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James here is the pic of the 026/MS260 for your GTG.




024 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

041G thread


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm back to maybe.
> 
> :dont-know: :weep:



Whaaaaattt?????


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> James here is the pic of the 026/MS260 for your GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 024 by supercabs78, on Flickr



I need one of those!!! How did you know!!!???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I need one of those!!! How did you know!!!???



You need that almost as bad as I do I just hope my name is drawn first Oh wait I am drawing the names so that shouldn't be a problem.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm back to maybe.
> 
> :dont-know: :weep:


 To Late you have to be here we already bought your hot dog


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You need that almost as bad as I do I just hope my name is drawn first Oh wait I am drawing the names so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



If I won it, it would go straight to the bench... Where it would be experimented on, till it was the bad assedest 026 you've ever run...
Just sayin... 
It could ride on the tractor with me too... 
But my new makita might have something to say about that...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Is there going to be enough 041's to have s 041 race? That would be cool.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> If I won it, it would go straight to the bench... Where it would be experimented on, till it was the bad assedest 026 you've ever run...
> Just sayin...
> It could ride on the tractor with me too...
> But my new makita might have something to say about that...



You would get nasty looking yellow dust all over it what kinda life is that for a saw:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there going to be enough 041's to have s 041 race? That would be cool.



I'm bringing a 041 super


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm currently at maybe.... But I'm still gonna plan as if I'm going. 


Looks like there's a hotel in the town of Salem. S'only an hour away from the GTG. 


That's not too terrible of a location, I don't think.....


----------



## atvguns

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm currently at maybe.... But I'm still gonna plan as if I'm going.
> 
> 
> Looks like there's a hotel in the town of Salem. S'only an hour away from the GTG.
> 
> 
> That's not too terrible of a location, I don't think.....


Nothing in Houston or Mtn view ?


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm currently at maybe.... But I'm still gonna plan as if I'm going.
> 
> 
> Looks like there's a hotel in the town of Salem. S'only an hour away from the GTG.
> 
> 
> That's not too terrible of a location, I don't think.....



You're welcome to sleep in the crew cab... That's where Levi and I will stay Friday night... Of course hotel on Saturday when the wife comes down... 
And stuff...


----------



## sunfish

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm currently at maybe.... But I'm still gonna plan as if I'm going.
> 
> 
> Looks like there's a hotel in the town of Salem. S'only an hour away from the GTG.
> 
> 
> That's not too terrible of a location, I don't think.....



The Southern Inn is in the town of Houston, 30 minutes away. Good place to stay.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm bringing a 041 super



Can the 3.7 roper craftsman get in on that action??? It has no friends... :msp_confused:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

there is a super 8 in willow springs also


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm bringing a 041 super



If a 041FB and AV are 61cc a Super 71 72 cc somewhere in there? Maybe 67cc?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I looked it up 72cc.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

You guys camping Friday night.....???


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> You guys camping Friday night.....???



Yup... Me and Levi don't need no stinkin' hotel... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm not sure what I'm doin Fri night. I might camp in the truck.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hmm maybe I'll end up doing the same both nights......


Who's stickin' around for Sunday mornin'....???


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hmm maybe I'll end up doing the same both nights......
> 
> 
> Who's stickin' around for Sunday mornin'....???



I'll be around for Sunday mornin... Stumpy will too probably... Among others... Otherwise we'd miss Saturday night!!! When all the debauchery happens...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hmm maybe I'll end up doing the same both nights......
> 
> 
> Who's stickin' around for Sunday mornin'....???



I'll prolly be there.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hmm I thought I'd be home Sunday evening but I'll end up going to bed at 4:30am after the GTG again. 

Gonna hafta stop in Indy or Columbus and sleep Sunday night in a hotel then be home on Monday!! 


Woot Woot!! :cool2:  ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta love a road trip...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Happy Easter every body. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Happy Easter every body. :msp_thumbsup:


Happy Easter you sure are up early thought you was going to be MIA today


----------



## Hedgerow

Birds are singin', wind ain't blowin', and the sun is shining... 
Pretty nice morning...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I just came in from moving cows heard some turkey's calm and frosty. Perfect Easter morning.


----------



## sunfish

Is a beautiful morning here in the Ozarks! 

Happy Easter, folks!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

well, the first delays set in. 

I might not be able to make it.

We've started up a new family business that's opening Monday, and still lacks a lot of the work that should have gotten done by now. Unless I can come up with 4 of me, it's looking doubtful that I"ll be able to come... I'm already running on fumes and plumb tuckered out.



On a brighter note: Happy Easter everyone. He has risen!


----------



## logging22

Im coming Friday and staying till Sunday. If i dont get run off!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi and I will be there relatively early Friday afternoon... The girls will be up Saturday...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hank Chinaski said:


> well, the first delays set in.
> 
> I might not be able to make it.
> 
> We've started up a new family business that's opening Monday, and still lacks a lot of the work that should have gotten done by now. Unless I can come up with 4 of me, it's looking doubtful that I"ll be able to come... I'm already running on fumes and plumb tuckered out.
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note: Happy Easter everyone. He has risen!




Happy Easter! 


Dang that sucks man! I was really looking forward to shaking your hand finally! 

I hope you can make it, it'll suck to drive all that way and not get the chance to meet you!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

WoodChuck'r said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> Dang that sucks man! I was really looking forward to shaking your hand finally!
> 
> I hope you can make it, it'll suck to drive all that way and not get the chance to meet you!



Thanks man, I'm wanting to meet a lot of ya'll and see others again. The first GTG I went to last fall at Dan's was GREAT! I'm gonna bust my rear early this week and see if I can get most of my junk done... I'm goin in in just a few as soon as I get done stuffin' my pie hole


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm kinda on the fence myself as well Hank. I was certain last week but sometimes life happens every now and again. 


Some of you may know that my father passed away last December. My mom is kind of in a financial bind and she has a ton of stuff she needs to do around the house and I hate to have those things left alone while I go play with chainsaws. It all depends on what's going on with my mom - that's what will determine whether I go or not. I am going to do everything I can to make it but I don't want to tell my mom that's she's "gonna hafta wait because my chainsaw hobby comes first."


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup... Saws gotta play second fiddle, but we sure hope you can make it down...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Saws gotta play second fiddle, but we sure hope you can make it down...



Same here.


----------



## atvguns

Drug home a homelite 1050, Stihl 020av and a few other junkers today so bring your wrenches to the GTG so I can put you guys to work.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Drug home a homelite 1050, Stihl 020av and a few other junkers today so bring your wrenches to the GTG so I can put you guys to work.:hmm3grin2orange:



Funny how things work out because I am short a 1050. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Funny how thing work out because I am short a 1050. :hmm3grin2orange:



This one has a 20 inch bar but while I was digging around I found another bar that is probably close to 40 inches not sure if it will fit the 1050 but I grabed it anyway


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Drug home a homelite 1050, Stihl 020av and a few other junkers today so bring your wrenches to the GTG so I can put you guys to work.:hmm3grin2orange:



You were saying you needed a LARGE diameter log to have the big saws cut on??? I found one today, but it's a hedge tree... Yay??? Or nay???


----------



## andydodgegeek

Is there gonna be any big wood there? I am trying to decide what saws to jam into the trunk. Do I need the 2101xp with the 42" bar? Ahh to heck with it I'm gonna bring it anyway.:msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I put my post up the same time as you. Bring on the big log. Wait this hole thing didnt sound right.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You were saying you needed a LARGE diameter log to have the big saws cut on??? I found one today, but it's a hedge tree... Yay??? Or nay???



Yay, I'll run the square ground till it quits cutting.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We dont have hedge up here as far as I know. Whats it like I think I have heard its pretty dense and hard.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I put my post up the same time as you. Bring on the big log. Wait this hole thing didnt sound right.



That hedge will make mostsaws earn that yellow (gold) dust.:cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> We dont have hedge up here as far as I know. Whats it like I think I have heard its pretty dense and hard.



In the last two posts you asked for a hard big log. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You were saying you needed a LARGE diameter log to have the big saws cut on??? I found one today, but it's a hedge tree... Yay??? Or nay???



How large is it.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How large is it.:yoyo::yoyo:



Gonna have to get a tape out there... Guessing in the 30" range ... I sure hope it's not junky... I'll get it as close to the ground as I can... It ain't gonna be easy to get out, then I hope Spencer's Farmall can get it off the trailer when I get it over there...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> In the last two posts you asked for a hard big log. :hmm3grin2orange:



I have my foot in my mouth now.



But seriously is there going to be some big hard logs to play with.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

One that large can be a chore :msp_mad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I have my foot in my mouth now.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously is there going to be some big hard logs to play with.:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats funny sounds like Matt is working on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I have my foot in my mouth now.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously is there going to be some big hard logs to play with.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Fart pop mud blow.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Spatter.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Yuck.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WoodChuck'r said:


> Fart pop mud blow.



Dude!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> We dont have hedge up here as far as I know. Whats it like I think I have heard its pretty dense and hard.



It's dense... But it's not horrible or anything... Super BTU wood...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna have to get a tape out there... Guessing in the 30" range ... I sure hope it's not junky... I'll get it as close to the ground as I can... It ain't gonna be easy to get out, then I hope Spencer's Farmall can get it off the trailer when I get it over there...


 Is is Square? surely we can roll it off


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It's dense... But it's not horrible or anything... Super BTU wood...



How does it compare to say a red or white oak?


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Fart pop mud blow.



That's a whole new level of nasty right there... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

The ebay/cl thread is causing some commotion :eek2:


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> How does it compare to say a red or white oak?


 They are all round


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> They are all round


 Just picture petrified wood peckers beek


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Is is Square? surely we can roll it off



Well, it aint round... Sorta oval...
And stuff... :msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Happy Easter you sure are up early thought you was going to be MIA today



GOt up early for sunrise service.


Hank Chinaski said:


> well, the first delays set in.
> 
> I might not be able to make it.
> 
> We've started up a new family business that's opening Monday, and still lacks a lot of the work that should have gotten done by now. Unless I can come up with 4 of me, it's looking doubtful that I"ll be able to come... I'm already running on fumes and plumb tuckered out.
> 
> 
> 
> On a brighter note: Happy Easter everyone. He has risen!



You can do it!!!!!!!

Yes he has & aint it awesome


logging22 said:


> Im coming Friday and staying till Sunday. If i dont get run off!!:hmm3grin2orange:



You'll stay, you never get the hint anyways:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



WoodChuck'r said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> 
> Dang that sucks man! I was really looking forward to shaking your hand finally!
> 
> I hope you can make it, it'll suck to drive all that way and not get the chance to meet you!



He has small clammie hands that are unpleasant to shake. You aint missin nothin.:hmm3grin2orange:


WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm kinda on the fence myself as well Hank. I was certain last week but sometimes life happens every now and again.
> 
> 
> Some of you may know that my father passed away last December. My mom is kind of in a financial bind and she has a ton of stuff she needs to do around the house and I hate to have those things left alone while I go play with chainsaws. It all depends on what's going on with my mom - that's what will determine whether I go or not. I am going to do everything I can to make it but I don't want to tell my mom that's she's "gonna hafta wait because my chainsaw hobby comes first."



Take care of Mom before you worry about us.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is it last few days to get ready. I got a bunch of work to do this week, so the saws are just coming as they are dirty, dull, out of fuel. maybe I can borrow a runner when I get there. :msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> This is it last few days to get ready. I got a bunch of work to do this week, so the saws are just coming as they are dirty, dull, out of fuel. maybe I can borrow a runner when I get there. :msp_scared::msp_scared:


I am just going to run everyone elses saws this time


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If Woodchukr don't show can I have his hotdog?


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> If Woodchukr don't show can I have his hotdog?


 LOL sure can as long as you beat Stumpy to it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GTG Getting close Bump


----------



## atvguns

Wheres Dan at the bees may of turned him into a hive by now


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Wheres Dan at the bees may of turned him into a hive by now



I know he is busy but he could drop in and say. "opcorn:"


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> Wheres Dan at the bees may of turned him into a hive by now



Maybe he got the African strain of bees and they are running him around the property.:hmm3grin2orange: May be in Lake Lene breathing through a straw until they go away.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Getting close Bump



I just wanted to have this picture in my post. Huh huh, I said my post.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I'm gonna be a total saw nerd, here, but I feel like I've been waiting forEVER for this gtg- can't wait to start heading south Friday mornin! Woo hoo! I'm all giddy.... And stuff
:embarrassed3::


----------



## andydodgegeek

opcorn: Mmm popcorn.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Getting close Bump



MMM 8008135. (Put those numbers on your calculator, you'll know what I'm talking about)


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> GTG Getting close Bump



I had to ask again. Is there gonna be big wood there ?


----------



## Hedgerow

Workin' on it...


----------



## Hedgerow

It's fitting I would deal with something like this on Easter... I'm convinced this is what the crown of thorns was made out of...

That tree is almost 18" across for perspective...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had a chain grap one of the thornes one time and through it into my leg. Now I cut from bottom up and through them the other way. :hmm3grin2orange: See I can learn. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It's fitting I would deal with something like this on Easter... I'm convinced this is what the crown of thorns was made out of...
> 
> That tree is almost 18" across for perspective...



What kind of tree is that? Those look to be 3-5" long spikes (notice I didn't call them thorns). We don't have anything like that here in Minnesota as far as I know.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> What kind of tree is that? Those look to be 3-5" long spikes (notice I didn't call them thorns). We don't have anything like that here in Minnesota as far as I know.



Honey Locust... The "Thorned" cultivar... I have seen some before, that had very few thorns... But the most prolific around here are "trees of death"...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It's fitting I would deal with something like this on Easter... I'm convinced this is what the crown of thorns was made out of...
> 
> That tree is almost 18" across for perspective...



I cut 4 or 5 of those Honey Locus trees this winter. Largest was around 24".

Great firewood, easy to split, but hate them thorns!:msp_angry:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> I cut 4 or 5 of those Honey Locus trees this winter. Largest was around 24".
> 
> Great firewood, easy to split, but hate them thorns!:msp_angry:



yeah, they just lie there in wait and jump out and bite the unwary. don't even brush up against them, especially with a saw in your hand. they'll bite you, trip you, or both.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Dave, how big a piece do you need to mill? can you work with 14-16" stuff???


----------



## Hedgerow

Went to visit Stump last Friday, and came back with this pretty little blue saw... It was a little dirty, but boy did it clean up nice!!! I'm gonna like this saw...  Thanks Stump!!!






It likes to hang out in the saw tree... And seems to play well with the Deere...
:big_smile:


----------



## benp

Hedgerow said:


> It's fitting I would deal with something like this on Easter... I'm convinced this is what the crown of thorns was made out of...
> 
> That tree is almost 18" across for perspective...



Tree nothing. That looks like one of the training aids you would see in those Saturday afternoon "Kung Fu Theater" movies....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The guy who I got all my full wraps from has started a new thread.


----------



## atvguns

Matt that is one mean looking tree don't bring any of those thorns with ya we have plenty


----------



## atvguns

Hey guys looks like Google is coming up about a mile short of pin pointing my location just stay on the hwy till you get to the (pavement ends sign) that sign is in my front yard last house on the pavement. If you run past it there is lots of turn around room at the end of the road. 


The current list
Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws, 5 gal. cole slaw and 144 develed eggs 
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
WKENDLUMBERJAK (Maybe)
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK
Mo_Iron (maybe)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hate to say it but you can count me as 0. it really sucks.. But that's the way it is. :msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hate to say it but you can count me as 0. it really sucks.. But that's the way it is. :msp_mellow::msp_mellow:



Crud... Fall then???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I know its way early but I need a time frame to tentativly scedule vac. time for fall. Sounds like when I get done in Omaha I maybe headed for Joplin Mo. at the new Hospital.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know its way early but I need a time frame to tentativly scedule vac. time for fall. Sounds like when I get done in Omaha I maybe headed for Joplin Mo. at the new Hospital.



I'll bet it ends up being the 20th of October... That's just a guess of course... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

My Mom & Dad will be there Sat.  not sure how long they'll stay.


----------



## Hedgerow

WSC will get a kick out of this one...


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hate to say it but you can count me as 0. it really sucks.. But that's the way it is. :msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


 Hate to hear that this will be two in a row you have missed that can't be good for the CAD maybe you can go buy a new saw to ease the pain.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Dave, how big a piece do you need to mill? can you work with 14-16" stuff???



That'll do nicely. Pick the thorns out first. Anything 8" to 34" diameter, up to 12'6" long will work. Had one customer ask me to cut 2 x 6 boards from a 4" diameter cedar pole. No kidding.

See you at the GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Hate to hear that this will be two in a row you have missed that can't be good for the CAD maybe you can go buy a new saw to ease the pain.



did some trading this wkend got anice jonsered 670


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> That'll do nicely. Pick the thorns out first. Anything 8" to 34" diameter, up to 12'6" long will work. Had one customer ask me to cut 2 x 6 boards from a 4" diameter cedar pole. No kidding.
> 
> See you at the GTG.



Gotcha...


----------



## atvguns

Anyone have a used bar for a 066 32 inch or longer they want to get rid of. Bring it to the gtg I need one. I can trade parts saws, cash or I have these really cool helicopter things that falls from my tree :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Anyone have a used bar for a 066 32 inch or longer they want to get rid of. Bring it to the gtg I need one. I can trade parts saws, cash or I have these really cool helicopter things that falls from my tree :msp_thumbup:



Like maybe a 42" Oregon power match bar??? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Like maybe a 42" Oregon power match bar??? :msp_rolleyes:



yes sir do you have one you need rid of


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> yes sir do you have one you need rid of



Oh, I have one... I could be persuaded to trade it maybe...
Got a 3/8 .063 chain for it too...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Hate to hear that this will be two in a row you have missed that can't be good for the CAD maybe you can go buy a new saw to ease the pain.



Maybe instead of getting a saw for missing a GTG he should have to give up a big yellow saw. He would make the very next GTG. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I thought we were friends. I hear there is a recall on the 041G's.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Anyone have a used bar for a 066 32 inch or longer they want to get rid of. Bring it to the gtg I need one. I can trade parts saws, cash or I have these really cool helicopter things that falls from my tree :msp_thumbup:



I don't have any extra long bars couple short myself, but you can use one of mine at the GTG.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

my father fell a large post oak for his neighbor the other day said we could have the log only problem is it is ate up with old telegraph wire uttahere2:


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> my father fell a large post oak for his neighbor the other day said we could have the log only problem is it is ate up with old telegraph wire uttahere2:



:biggrin: That's Dan's favorite kind only problem is he may not make this GTG


----------



## andydodgegeek

work saw collector said:


> gtg getting close bump



bump bump


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> bump bump



Looks like 692 miles for you are you ready?


----------



## andydodgegeek

atvguns said:


> Looks like 692 miles for you are you ready?



oh ya hey fur sure, look out minnesotans comin ur way.


----------



## logging22

andydodgegeek said:


> oh ya hey fur sure, look out minnesotans comin ur way.



Minny sotans? Is that legal in Missouri? Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> :biggrin: That's Dan's favorite kind only problem is he may not make this GTG



Whaaaattt!!!!??? On another note, cut a big hedge log and a 20" ash tonight... Ended in failure... The ash has a hollow spot on one end and the hedge tree needs to be jerked out of the fence row cause it's hung in another tree... And it's too heavy for the loader to move off the stump... Dammit!!! I'll deal with it tomorrow... With a chain...


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Minny sotans? Is that legal in Missouri? Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:



Got the saws loaded yet.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Got the saws loaded yet.



Yep. You know it mang! Only bringin the good ones. Bout 20 or so.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Yep. You know it mang! Only bringin the good ones. Bout 20 or so.


That should be enough for me to run what about the other guys:msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> That should be enough for me to run what about the other guys:msp_thumbup:



Dont know. Your the host. You get what you want!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Made some noodles tonight to get into the mood for this weekend.:hmm3grin2orange: That's one way to get a smooth split with elm.
View attachment 232965


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> bump bump



You know whats sad is I'm old enough (but I'm not) that those young ladies would just think I'm an old pervert (but I'm not) and pay me no attention.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know whats sad is I'm old enough (but I'm not) that those young ladies would just think I'm an old pervert (but I'm not) and pay me no attention.



If that's what you choose to believe, then so be it. 










:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Yep. You know it mang! Only bringin the good ones. Bout 20 or so.



Same here around 20 until I get one of those enclosed trailers, and those things are high.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This post will be a bit odd for a chainsaw forum but this is the thread where all my friends are, I have none in real life. :msp_rolleyes:

My new hobby.

I made this king size quilt around 8.5' square for the wife, it took a month to make. It is on the long arm quilting machine 14 foot bed. It is called a string quilt.




String by supercabs78, on Flickr




String by supercabs78, on Flickr

She is very happy with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> This post will be a bit odd for a chainsaw forum but this is the thread where all my friends are, I have none in real life. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> My new hobby.
> 
> I made this king size quilt around 8.5' square for the wife, it took a month to make. It is on the long arm quilting machine 14 foot bed. It is called a string quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> She is very happy with it.



I have to say the guilt looks nice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have to say the quilt looks nice.



Thanks just thought I would post what I been up to.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Back to saws and the GTG, I am haveing trouble with being there Friday night It will be early Saturday morning I'll leave here in the middle of the night Friday night.

I hate not being there Friday night because as soon as members meet they start talking saws and trading stuff. Then Les passes some cool old saw off to Stump and I never had a chance at it. :msp_rolleyes: They need me there to regulate trading they just don't know they need me. otstir:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just a few days left. 

I think this is number 10 for me. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The current list

Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws, 5 gal. cole slaw and 144 develed eggs 
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
Hank chinaski AKA Number37
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late)
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK
Mo_Iron (maybe)


----------



## sawnami

I've got to fix a couple of chains before Freehand sees them. If he does, he'll take away my files and break them in half.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I've got to fix a couple of chains before Freehand sees them. If he does, he'll take away my files and break them in half.:msp_tongue:



Now that's funny right there... 
I don't let him see my chains...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Yep. You know it mang! Only bringin the good ones. Bout 20 or so.



I thought you wasn't gonna bring any.



Work Saw Collector said:


> You know whats sad is I'm old enough (*but I'm not*) that those young ladies would just think I'm an old pervert (*but I'm not*) and pay me no attention.



You aint gotta lie to us.:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> This post will be a bit odd for a chainsaw forum but this is the thread where all my friends are, I have none in real life. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> My new hobby.
> 
> I made this king size quilt around 8.5' square for the wife, it took a month to make. It is on the long arm quilting machine 14 foot bed. It is called a string quilt.
> 
> She is very happy with it.



You mean to tell me that you missed 3 months of post on AS cause you was making a quilt:msp_sad: I am gladyou finally found your man panty's and are back in the game.:msp_tongue:

The quilty is really cool I have made several of those over the years with my mom lots of fun, course I was a kid at the time and if I didn't help she would pull my hair out by the roots and I didnt care for that very much


----------



## wendell

Stephen, my wife (the quilter) wants you to know you did a very nice job and she is impressed with the colors you chose.


----------



## Dave Boyt

If you can figure out how to power a quilting machine with a Husq 3120, I just might take it up, too. If it don't fill the house with blue smoke, hurt my ears or threaten to cut a leg, it just ain't no fun.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> oh ya hey fur sure, look out minnesotans comin ur way.



you do know what one of the three things a southerner is most afraid of? a yankee with a u-haul. lol just sayin. yall be keerful and keep the shiny side up.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> you do know what one of the three things a southerner is most afraid of? a yankee with a u-haul. lol just sayin. yall be keerful and keep the shiny side up.



What are the other two things southerners are afraid of. Oh I know school and soap.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got a new time keeping device for the big hedge log. (Notice how I didn't say for the Husky's I was being nice.) :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jwalker1911

andydodgegeek said:


> What are the other two things southerners are afraid of. Oh I know school and soap.



Ned Beatty is scared of banjo's and pigs.....'splain that.


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> What are the other two things southerners are afraid of. Oh I know school and soap.



Oh snap. Disproportionate response there snow bird.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl's??? Husky's??? They're great...
But Dolmar's rule the Hedge logs!!!

[video=youtube;1x6uL-5F7ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x6uL-5F7ec&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

They come in blue too...

[video=youtube;elEPYY_Axlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elEPYY_Axlk&feature=BFa&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&lf=plcp[/video]

EEEYYYYOOOWWWWW!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hey Matt, is that blue one the Stump Broke saw?

Both look good, man!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took inventory today of all the things I want to bring and all the things I can bring, and the only thing ready to go is my mind. :msp_scared: I'll start packing tonight after the wife gets back with the van.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Hey Matt, is that blue one the Stump Broke saw?
> 
> Both look good, man!



Yup. that's the one. You'll get yer chance to play with it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hey Matt, is that blue one the Stump Broke saw?
> 
> Both look good, man!



It sure is... He almost didn't get that one back!!!


----------



## atvguns

I know one thing for sure a Homelite 1050 is a good piece of excersice equipment I lost three pounds cranking on that SOB today


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Does that 1050 have 404 chain on it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

James run out and wave I am zoomed in on google to see where I am going.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> James run out and wave I am zoomed in on google to see where I am going.


I wish I could post a link to the pic of my place but cant figure that out :bang: just remember you need to go about a mile past what google shows look for the end of the pavement.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Does that 1050 have 404 chain on it?


Yes it does

it will run on prime but that's it. I am wondering on these old saws if the fuel line is suppose to be a hard plastic type line or if it has just got hard over time the 090 line is the same way doesn't look rubber looks like black pvc


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> James run out and wave I am zoomed in on google to see where I am going.



That just ain't right funny but not right.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> I wish I could post a link to the pic of my place but cant figure that out :bang: just remember you need to go about a mile past what google shows look for the end of the pavement.



The little A is on the S curves just go straight north of that till you see no more fields the last open ground is the end of the pavement


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> The little A is on the S curves just go straight north of that till you see no more fields the last open ground is the end of the pavement



Your driveway on the right? Or left?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Your driveway on the right? Or left?



on the right


----------



## RVALUE

I have driven all around S. Texas, and haven't seen one yet......









I did see a good road when I was in S. Oklahoma, I saw it on google maps.....:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I have driven all around S. Texas, and haven't seen one yet......
> 
> I did see a good road when I was in S. Oklahoma, I saw it on google maps.....:msp_scared:



Seen one what yet 


How's the bees get stung yet. opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think I am zoomed in on the right place now Man there is some timber north of you is it big timber?

Here is a pic of North not his place I'm not post that in open forum.



Capture111 by supercabs78, on Flickr

It would be hard to find without the directions. :msp_tongue:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think I am zoomed in on the right place now Man there is some timber north of you is it big timber?
> 
> :msp_tongue:


 It gets logged every few years they go through and get the marketable stuff about 6000 acres there together that a timber company owns


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> Stihl's??? Husky's??? They're great...
> But Dolmar's rule the Hedge logs!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;1x6uL-5F7ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x6uL-5F7ec&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



so Dolmar is now sponsored by Larry the Cable Guy?...




Stumpys Customs said:


> Yup. that's the one. You'll get yer chance to play with it.:msp_biggrin:



once again, if you only had a nickle for every time you've said that.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

JAMES/SPENCER clean out your pms


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> so Dolmar is now sponsored by Larry the Cable Guy?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again, if you only had a nickle for every time you've said that.



Standard attire around here when it hits 80 or better... I wore them baling hay long before Larry was ever around... 
So there...:msp_tongue:
Now... Get yer ass to the GTG!!! 
Don't wanna hear any excuses...


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> JAMES/SPENCER clean out your pms


Done


----------



## sawnami

Well the 1-62 bow saw isn't going to make it to the GTG. The needle and seat on the flatback carb is just plumb worn out and flooding bad.

Fired up around 15 or 16 tonight to take though.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got the oiler fixed on a sweet little DCS520 tonight... Looks like it'll make it too...
That thing is gonna be my new tractor saw... 
Thanks again Stump!!!


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Standard attire around here when it hits 80 or better... I wore them baling hay long before Larry was ever around...
> So there...:msp_tongue:
> Now... Get yer ass to the GTG!!!
> Don't wanna hear any excuses...



actually Larry has been around quite awhile....He used to live just a ways south of me...pretty ok guy too just as funny to drink beer with as he is doing comedy


----------



## RVALUE

I'm down here in S. Texas with a bunch of bee keepers, so far most are from Nebraska. Is anyone left up there?


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> actually Larry has been around quite awhile....He used to live just a ways south of me...pretty ok guy too just as funny to drink beer with as he is doing comedy



I wonder if Larry is older than me??? How old is he???


----------



## wendell

Jwalker1911 said:


> actually Larry has been around quite awhile....He used to live just a ways south of me...pretty ok guy too just as funny to drink beer with as he is doing comedy



I saw a video of him doing his act before he became LTCG. Interesting.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if Larry is older than me??? How old is he???




hes older than me.....but im only 36....friend of mine used to be the door man at the funny bone comedy club and we would go have a couple beers after he got off work....some comedians arent funny at all if they dont have lines memorized


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Chain saw bars*

If anyone is interested, I'll bring my tools to true up the bars (chain saw bars) and show what little I know about that.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> I saw a video of him doing his act before he became LTCG. Interesting.



Note: That was a live act. TV wasn't invented yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now this GTG is getting close. I did kind of pile some saws yesterday, this is going this in not. I haven't sharpened any chains yet, maybe today. My 036 chain looks like I been slabbing flint rocks. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I use it in fence rows more than the other saws. I kept thinking did I loan this saw to Dan? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just filled out the cake order form The wife is dropping it off today.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just filled out the cake order form The wife is dropping it off today.



this one gonna have a turd on top too?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

If all goes as planned, I'll be heading out tomorrow morning. 


Gonna get to Indy and stay Thursday night and arrive in Summersville around 6:00pm on Friday.


To this I say "HELL YES!" :cool2:  :msp_thumbup:

[video=youtube;p_v9RUE2nrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_v9RUE2nrw[/video]


----------



## sunfish

Chucker, that's good to hear man!

I'll load up the saws and Super Split and head over late Friday afternoon.


----------



## SawTroll

Work Saw Collector said:


> The current list
> 
> Atvguns +4
> Stumpy +7
> Plumbcrazyjr
> WSC +1
> Logging22+7people 48 saws, 5 gal. cole slaw and 144 develed eggs
> Sunfish
> Lurch
> Hedgerow+3
> Freehand
> Hank chinaski AKA Number37
> Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
> Rvalue (will be late)
> John T
> Dave Boyt
> Sawnami +1
> WoodChuck'r
> MO JIM
> Mweba
> Jwarren
> MandTandK
> Mo_Iron (maybe)



Who is waking up Rope and SS? opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

It cleaned up nice!!!







It runs nice too!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

SawTroll said:


> Who is waking up Rope and SS? opcorn:opcorn:



I sent them a PM no word on them.



I have all day today in sharpin chains one left. I am back at the house for a coffee brake


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Coffee is gone I'm off to the shop.


----------



## SawTroll

Work Saw Collector said:


> I sent them a PM no word on them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have all day today in sharpin chains one left. I am back at the house for a coffee brake



How many saws are you sharpening for?


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> How many saws are you sharpening for?



A whole van full...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SawTroll said:


> How many saws are you sharpening for?



Probably more than he can dull in a day unless he finds that special log with the prize in it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Right now the plan is 20 they are all sharp ish, :hmm3grin2orange: and ready to go.

There is a video uploading now. 




030 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Nate I an't forgot you I'll be on it soon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hope this isn't one of those small saw high RPM GTG's because this pup is ready to run.

It took two new ropes to get it to bust off but its running. It is the rope busting saw I ever seen. I am running the biggest Stihl rope that will fit the starter.

Homelite 2000 114cc or 115cc I forget, of old Iron It puts a smile on my face just hearing it run. 

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=80e618fac2&photo_id=6922782768" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know everyone in not on right now but when you are lets see some pics of the saws your bringing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That saw will sound good in the cut.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That saw will sound good in the cut.



Kind of like the 056 MagII lots of grunt. Actually more that the MagII  the 056 has a great sounding idle.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Homelite 2000 114cc or 115cc I forget, of old Iron It puts a smile on my face just hearing it run.
> 
> >



You have my Homey beat by 15cc plus yours runs :bang:

What kinda bar you got for that thing? we can put the 40 on and a loop of 404 when you get here if you like

I went out and measured the homelite bar it is 46" from tip to tip so I am thinking maybe it is a 42" inch not sure how they rate them


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know everyone in not on right now but when you are lets see some pics of the saws your bringing.



Mr. Heavy will be there...


----------



## Hedgerow

So will both of these...


----------



## Hedgerow

And these...






Ok... Sans one of the Stihl's... I unloaded that turd...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Mr. Heavy will be there...



Man I like the look of that saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> You have my Homey beat by 15cc plus yours runs :bang:
> 
> What kinda bar you got for that thing? we can put the 40 on and a loop of 404 when you get here if you like
> 
> I went out and measured the homelite bar it is 46" from tip to tip so I am thinking maybe it is a 42" inch not sure how they rate them



I don't remember what it has I'll measure it when I go out next time.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

SawTroll said:


> Who is waking up Rope and SS? opcorn:opcorn:





I would love it if they came. Hopefully we see them!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I already stoped by & dropped off the first five powerheads today at the GTG site. I got a few more to bring, some builders & parts saws. I'll also have some shirts & a small quantity (5) of window stickers to peddle.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I already stoped by & dropped off the first five powerheads today at the GTG site. I got a few more to bring, some builders & parts saws. I'll also have some shirts & a small quantity (5) of window stickers to peddle.



I hope Spencer can find something in the 30" range... I just cut a hedge tree that will go 28"? Maybe at the wide spot... Can't get to the biggest one without running over the wheat... So that's out... But doing my best... I just can't find a nice straight one...:bang:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I hope Spencer can find something in the 30" range... I just cut a hedge tree that will go 28"? Maybe at the wide spot... Can't get to the biggest one without running over the wheat... So that's out... But doing my best... I just can't find a nice straight one...:bang:



We will just have to live with that.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> We will just have to live with that.



How stout are your saw bucks..??. This thing weighs about 2000 lbs...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Right now the plan is 20 they are all sharp ish, :hmm3grin2orange: and ready to go.
> 
> There is a video uploading now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 030 by supercabs78, on Flickr



Glad to see that low top green saw in the back.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I don't know what I need to bring but I'll worry about that after I leave Indy on Friday morning!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Oh....


atvguns can you head over to the spit roast and PM me your address again ...??


I deleted a bunch of PMs and I wanna make sure I have it right. 


Thanks! ::thumbsup::


----------



## atvguns

Well I have been saving this post for close to the GTG didn't want to scare anyone off. My wife is not real keen on the Alcohol but as far as me I don't care. So if you guys could keep it in a unmarked container when her and the kids are around that would be cool. But its no big deal either way.:taped:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I don't know what I need to bring but I'll worry about that after I leave Indy on Friday morning!!



Bring yourself, your 039, and some dollar bills...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Does your wife mind Diet Pepsi...??


----------



## atvguns

WoodChuck'r said:


> Does your wife mind Diet Pepsi...??


 Lol that should be ok let me go check


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Well I have been saving this post for close to the GTG didn't want to scare anyone off. My wife is not real keen on the Alcohol but as far as me I don't care. So if you guys could keep it in a unmarked container when her and the kids are around that would be cool. But its no big deal either way.:taped:



Psshhh... That's easy... Red solo cup??? I fill you up...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Bring yourself, your 039, and some dollar bills...:msp_sneaky:




Be carefull he don't get your gas money home.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I already stoped by & dropped off the first five powerheads today at the GTG site. I got a few more to bring, some builders & parts saws. I'll also have some shirts & a small quantity (5) of window stickers to peddle.



Are they like the one in your avatar?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Couple days left, let the trash talking begin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Fastest saw at the GTG class, any saw. We will just use whatever size wood he has the most of? Timed one cut. I kind of want 25" but want the small screamers to play as well so 18" wood might be better? We will have to write the times down as we go.

Will cost you a doller a cut to enter a saw, enter as many as you want. Fastest saw gets 1/2 the pot other 1/2 to the host.

Any thoughts or other rules?

Hay Matt and Les don't worry about bringing singles just bring a 20.00 and enter them all.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm out gents. 

Just can't swing it with the new store opened. Sorry ya'll couldn't share in some small way my natural awesomeness if for only a short slice of time.

I"m not going to tell you to be careful, but at least be safe and have fun. Take plenty of pics for us who have to live our lives vicariously.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The current list


Atvguns +4
Stumpy +7
Plumbcrazyjr 
WSC +1
Logging22+7people 48 saws, 5 gal. cole slaw and 144 develed eggs 
Sunfish
Lurch 
Hedgerow+3
Freehand
Andydodgegeek+Sarahdodgegeek
Rvalue (will be late) Why?
John T
Dave Boyt
Sawnami +1
WoodChuck'r
MO JIM
Mweba
Jwarren
MandTandK
Mo_Iron (maybe)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> I'm out gents.
> 
> Just can't swing it with the new store opened. Sorry ya'll couldn't share in some small way my natural awesomeness if for only a short slice of time.
> 
> I"m not going to tell you to be careful, but at least be safe and have fun. Take plenty of pics for us who have to live our lives vicariously.



Sorry about that maybe next time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm out for today got to go work on the van.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

On the road now.


----------



## Hedgerow

I am soooo not ready to go yet... Hope there's a vise there on a bench... :msp_scared:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> I am soooo not ready to go yet... Hope there's a vise there on a bench... :msp_scared:



I can bring a vise. My wife says I've got too many of 'em anyway. And don't worry about crooked hedge logs. I can straighten them out.

My old Pioneer saw will be there if Stumpy brings it. I left it with him to see if he could get it running. Might be available for sale or swap.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Fastest saw at the GTG class, any saw. We will just use whatever size wood he has the most of? Timed one cut. I kind of want 25" but want the small screamers to play as well so 18" wood might be better? We will have to write the times down as we go.
> 
> Will cost you a doller a cut to enter a saw, enter as many as you want. Fastest saw gets 1/2 the pot other 1/2 to the host.
> 
> Any thoughts or other rules?
> 
> Hay Matt and Les don't worry about bringing singles just bring a 20.00 and enter them all.



I'm in.


----------



## sunfish

Well, I'm more busy than I like to be. Prolly wont make it Friday afternoon, but will be there for sure Sat morning.

Vises, mine are all registered and mostly legal...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Well, I'm more busy than I like to be. Prolly wont make it Friday afternoon, but will be there for sure Sat morning.
> 
> Vises, mine are all registered and mostly legal...



Hey Don... Will that 365xpw run a 24" bar???:msp_sneaky: 
Might be a candidate for the fastest saw race...
I say candidate, cause that Makita is gonna win...
Just sayin...

Let the trash talk begin...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Anybody got a 9 pin large husky rim???
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Don... Will that 365xpw run a 24" bar???:msp_sneaky:
> Might be a candidate for the fastest saw race...
> I say candidate, cause that Makita is gonna win...
> Just sayin...
> 
> Let the trash talk begin...
> :hell_boy:



Will it run a 24" Hahaha.

It has a 20" though... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Will it run a 24" Hahaha.
> 
> It has a 20" though... :msp_sneaky:



So will the 9010... 
If it has to...
:msp_sneaky:

Bwahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I am soooo not ready to go yet... Hope there's a vise there on a bench... :msp_scared:



I'm bringing a vise. It's already in the van.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm bringing a vise. It's already in the van.



Make sure you bring freehand too... I got a 36" full comp for him to work over...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got most of the Van loaded except two saws they need a little more work before the big race. One of them has new semi chisel chain, I don't think that can win but I am out of full chisel and don't see a trip to town in my future so I'll run it as is on the chain.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> So will the 9010...
> If it has to...
> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!



Better bring something that might be able to beat the little ol 346xp. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Better bring something that might be able to beat the little ol 346xp. :msp_wink:



Taken care of... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## atvguns

just checking in see you guys in a day or two


----------



## andydodgegeek

sunfish said:


> Better bring something that might be able to beat the little ol 346xp. :msp_wink:



Is yours stock?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Is yours stock?



One of em' is...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'll have some stuff there to sell, trade, throw at passing vehicles.:msp_biggrin:





The 044 & 281 run. The rest of them I don't know


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll have some stuff there to sell, trade, throw at passing vehicles.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 044 & 281 run. The rest of them I don't know



I like the 044.......and the 281......I could use an easy fixing project but I wont be able to make it


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll have some stuff there to sell, trade, throw at passing vehicles.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 044 & 281 run. The rest of them I don't know



My ain't that an ugly bunch.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Are those chainsaws?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> My ain't that an ugly bunch.



yes:msp_wink:


sarahdodgegeek said:


> Are those chainsaws?



yes:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Are those chainsaws?



A couple of them are... Yes... :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll have some stuff there to sell, trade, throw at passing vehicles.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 044 & 281 run. The rest of them I don't know



I want the 044 and 281.


----------



## atvguns

Not sure what to think about a guy that drops of 5 stumpbroke saws and not a one has a bar and chain on it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump Are you looking for anything?


----------



## Jwalker1911

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want the 044 and 281.



I already called them,feel free to throw them at my car on the 19th-22nd


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Not sure what to think about a guy that drops of 5 stumpbroke saws and not a one has a bar and chain on it



See there he just broke you from running them.


----------



## specter29

atvguns said:


> Not sure what to think about a guy that drops of 5 stumpbroke saws and not a one has a bar and chain on it



He' s just protecting ya from the awesome power of the stumpbroke saws :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok guys quit putting preasure on me to leave here now. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Ive got some trading stuff but I'll be damned if Im opening up that can of worms again


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok guys quit putting preasure on me to leave here now. :msp_biggrin:



What??? You sayin them chicken's can't look after themselves for a few days???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want the 044 and 281.





Jwalker1911 said:


> I already called them,feel free to throw them at my car on the 19th-22nd




Did I come off as being greedy?, I meant to say I need them not want them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> What??? You sayin them chicken's can't look after themselves for a few days???



Yep my job keeps getting in the way of my hobby.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did I come off as being greedy?, I meant to say I need them not want them.



Well hey man if you need them.....400 apiece...help yourself to as many as you need...minumum of 5...


----------



## sunfish

sunfish said:


> Anybody have a 357xp or 346xp ya want to sell, bring em to this GTG. :msp_smile:



Husky 351, 353, 359 also.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump Are you looking for anything?



I'm headed out to the shop maybe I can find a pile of saws like Stump just posted, I'll see how many I can get in the Van. 

Man I like junk and trading.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

maybe I need to stop at a couple garage sales this afternoon and see if I can find anything to barter with...


----------



## sawnami

This is all I have room for 

View attachment 233312


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Steve... What's with the spare bumper???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Steve... What's with the spare bumper???



That will fix the space issues I'm having at the next GTG. I'll be pulling a trailer with that bumper.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> This is all I have room for
> 
> View attachment 233312



Looks good Steve.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Not sure what to think about a guy that drops of 5 stumpbroke saws and not a one has a bar and chain on it



I wondered how long it would take you to say something about that.:msp_biggrin:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump Are you looking for anything?



Nothing in particular.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep my job keeps getting in the way of my hobby.


Do what I did, make your hob by your job. Never have to work again.



sunfish said:


> Husky 351, 353, 359 also.



Gotcha covered on one of them.:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> maybe I need to stop at a couple garage sales this afternoon and see if I can find anything to barter with...



Oh no you don't, we got enough junk already. Then again, yes do go and check for saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Steve by the way I got both sets of the tow hooks from the last GTG mounted, two on the 1978 Supercab and the others on the 1999 Supercab.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I've added three more to the sell pile. A 024av, 372xp, 359.


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> Just so everyone know there is going to be a few rules at this GTG
> 
> #1 Host gets first chance at anything for sale or trade
> 
> #2 Anything sold at GTG seller pays a 10% fee to Host
> 
> #3 Anyone found in violation of rules will be subjected to 1 hour of Stumpy time or death
> whichever comes first.
> 
> #4 All rules can and will be modified by Host at anytime Host finds it beneficial for the Host
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:




Looks like some of you guys have fogot about rule number 1 already


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've added three more to the sell pile. A 024av, 372xp, 359.



You posted this while I was looking for the Rules :msp_w00t:


All joking aside I do want first dibs on the 024 or there might be a


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Looks like some of you guys have fogot about rule number 1 already



Host can be bribed...






Host wanna 42" bar??? Hmmm??? Maybe trade??? 
It don't come with a powerhead though...
You got that already...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

The 024 is minus a muffler and a couple of other small peices. I'm workin on seein if it'll run right now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> This is all I have room for
> 
> View attachment 233312



Is that a PARTNER in the front of the bed.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am starting the loading process. Not sure how many saws I can get in the trunk but I will get as many as I can. Probably have to remove bars on some. We plan on heading out at around 4am or so. Looking forward to meeting all of you. Here is a sneak peak of some I will be bringing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Host can be bribed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host wanna 42" bar??? Hmmm??? Maybe trade???
> It don't come with a powerhead though...
> You got that already...
> :msp_wink:



Is that 3/8 050 or 063 or 404?


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've added three more to the sell pile. A 024av, 372xp, 359.



I got dibs on the 359, if it's a nice one and not Stump Smoked! :msp_wink::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is that 3/8 050 or 063 or 404?



3/8 .063... Figured Spencer's 066 might be a good match for it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sure is a bunch of members calling dibbs on saws I haven't seen yet. :msp_biggrin: :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> 3/8 .063... Figured Spencer's 066 might be a good match for it...



It took a while to get him wanting one (long bar), now we can start on Don.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It took a while to get him wanting one (long bar), now we can start on Don.



I got a 36" that'll mount right up to dons xpw...
Where you suppose woodchukkr is right now???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 36" that'll mount right up to dons xpw...
> Where you suppose woodchukkr is right now???



I don't know but wish him and others a safe trip.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Chainsaws, gas, oil, tool kit, pop, munchies, fresh pair of undies, what else do I need? Ahh yes my a$$less chaps.:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I got dibs on the 359, if it's a nice one and not Stump Smoked! :msp_wink::msp_biggrin:



It's not too in bad of shape. :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I added a vise to the old stand Jason so we can work on two at a time.




028 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## atvguns

For those that will be here on Friday. I will be gone from 10:45 to Noon or shortly after. There was a solider Killed in afganistan this past week, His body will be transported through Summersville. They are going to have as many people as possible hold flags along side the road as the hearse goes by, So I want to be apart of that. Also the church from westbro has threatened to be there to protest, so I may come back with a few skinned nuckles.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> For those that will be here on Friday. I will be gone from 10:45 to Noon or shortly after. There was a solider Killed in afganistan this past week, His body will be transported through Summersville. They are going to have as many people as possible hold flags along side the road as the hearse goes by, So I want to be apart of that. Also the church from westbro has threatened to be there to protest, so I may come back with a few skinned nuckles.



Skin a couple for me those kind of protestors make me ill. And


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> For those that will be here on Friday. I will be gone from 10:45 to Noon or shortly after. There was a solider Killed in afganistan this past week, His body will be transported through Summersville. They are going to have as many people as possible hold flags along side the road as the hearse goes by, So I want to be apart of that. Also the church from westbro has threatened to be there to protest, so I may come back with a few skinned nuckles.



HMMMMM, I may have to go to town with ya:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll have some stuff there to sell, trade, throw at passing vehicles.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 044 & 281 run. The rest of them I don't know



You have a spare 044? Thats kool.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> You have a spare 044? Thats kool.



I still got plans for yers buddy, don't worry.:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Steve by the way I got both sets of the tow hooks from the last GTG mounted, two on the 1978 Supercab and the others on the 1999 Supercab.



Anyone want any more? These haven't made it to the scrap pile yet.
View attachment 233370







WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that a PARTNER in the front of the bed.



Yep, it's a S55. Runs pretty good too.


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> For those that will be here on Friday. I will be gone from 10:45 to Noon or shortly after. There was a solider Killed in afganistan this past week, His body will be transported through Summersville. They are going to have as many people as possible hold flags along side the road as the hearse goes by, So I want to be apart of that. Also the church from westbro has threatened to be there to protest, so I may come back with a few skinned nuckles.



Good on you on both counts.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Indianapolis is a big city.


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Indianapolis is a big city.



It sure is...


----------



## Freehand

Fellers, I dunno if I'm gonna be able to make this one. Too many things happening at once right now, might have to wait fer the fall gtg. Y'ins have fun, take lots of pics Stephen.


----------



## sawnami

You mean I have to sharpen my chains all by myself?:msp_scared:
Sure gonna miss you and your expertise.


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> Anyone want any more? These haven't made it to the scrap pile yet.
> View attachment 233370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a S55. Runs pretty good too.



Yeah, Steve. Bring em, I'll take more! :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> You mean I have to sharpen my chains all by myself?:msp_scared:
> Sure gonna miss you and your expertise.



I'll sharpen em for ya Steve!!! Just let me at them!!! Then we race for dollars!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got the 2 chunks of hedge loaded tonight... Sure wish these things grew round and straight... The biggest will not use up all of a 36" bar, but I promise they will slow down even the most powerful of saws... Ugly and full of knots... Sure hope Spencer has some nice pine for Dave to make cants out of...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Any weather forecasts for the weekend? Has it been warm there? We had a slight frost this morning.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sawnami said:


> Anyone want any more? These haven't made it to the scrap pile yet.
> View attachment 233370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a S55. Runs pretty good too.



I think I could come up with a use for a couple of those.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Any weather forecasts for the weekend? Has it been warm there? We had a slight frost this morning.



30% chance of showers Friday for summersville, cloudy and 80 for Saturday...
It'll be pretty warm... Lows about 60...


----------



## wendell

Red rep the spammer!! (Randall above)


----------



## Hedgerow

Done did it...


----------



## atvguns

I just thought of something I don't have a coffee maker so if anyone needs coffee they better bring something to fix it in


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Anyone want any more? These haven't made it to the scrap pile yet.
> View attachment 233370


 Throw in a couple for me if you have the room.


----------



## sawnami

sunfish said:


> Yeah, Steve. Bring em, I'll take more! :msp_smile:





andydodgegeek said:


> I think I could come up with a use for a couple of those.





atvguns said:


> Throw in a couple for me if you have the room.



How many would you guys like? That's probably 300lbs of them in that box.



Hedgerow said:


> I'll sharpen em for ya Steve!!! Just let me at them!!! Then we race for dollars!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



Hmmmmm..............okay.:msp_crying:


----------



## sawnami

Tried to convince the boss that he could donate this for a door prize. He didn't seem to be too receptive.:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 233396


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Well the 372xp that I was bringin to sell isn't gonna make it. It has a slight air leak that I didn't have time to fix. If anybody is interested in it I can still bring it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Tried to convince the boss that he could donate this for a door prize. He didn't seem to be too receptive.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 233396



:msp_wub:BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What would a guy have to do to get a ride in one of them??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Randall173 said:


> I Am in at this point the job I'm running is finishing up about then. hopefully sooner. I will pass this on to Echokid.





wendell said:


> Red rep the spammer!! (Randall above)



Is he part of the Kansas crew That came to my GTG with Kenneth? I don't know what all the red X are about.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Steve I want a couple more of the hooks as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> You have a spare 044? Thats kool.





Stumpys Customs said:


> I still got plans for yers buddy, don't worry.:msp_wink:



I have an aftermarket top end is it needed for his saw?

Are both saws 10mm or 12mm saws?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Fellers, I dunno if I'm gonna be able to make this one. Too many things happening at once right now, might have to wait fer the fall gtg. Y'ins have fun, take lots of pics Stephen.



No matter how we treat you at the GTGs, you will be missed.  

Really man we will catch you at the next one.


----------



## Steve NW WI

WoodChuck'r said:


> Indianapolis is a big city.



Perhaps it's best you stay out of Chicago then! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is he part of the Kansas crew That came to my GTG with Kenneth? I don't know what all the red X are about.



Just the spammer's latest trick. Steal a quote from a member's earlier post in the thread, add their spam links (the red x's, the software blocks it), and try to pass for a member that knows what they're talking about. Here's the post he stole, from the 1st page of this thread, Google found it for me:



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I Am in at this point the job I'm running is finishing up about then. hopefully sooner. I will pass this on to Echokid.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve NW WI said:


> Just the spammer's latest trick. Steal a quote from a member's earlier post in the thread, add their spam links (the red x's, the software blocks it), and try to pass for a member that knows what they're talking about. Here's the post he stole, from the 1st page of this thread, Google found it for me:



Thanks man I learn something new every day.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*We're on our way!!!*

:msp_sleep:


----------



## andydodgegeek

sawnami said:


> How many would you guys like? That's probably 300lbs of them in that box.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm..............okay.:msp_crying:



How about 4? Thank-you ahead of time.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sawnami said:


> Tried to convince the boss that he could donate this for a door prize. He didn't seem to be too receptive.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 233396



Even being the dodge geek I am I must say that is a Sharp looking car. Cool that the manufacturer's are doing stuff like that, the Chevy camaro and the dodge challenger.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

every body have a safe trip.


----------



## logging22

I sure wish it was raining here so i could leave already. Gotta go kill a few trees first. Never fear the eggs are on the way!! Trying to make it there by 7ish. Too bad bout Jason. I need all of my saws filed! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I sure wish it was raining here so i could leave already. Gotta go kill a few trees first. Never fear the eggs are on the way!! Trying to make it there by 7ish. Too bad bout Jason. I need all of my saws filed! :hmm3grin2orange:



We will all just race slower without him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> :msp_sleep:



Y'all have a safe trip see you Saturday Morning.


----------



## Lurch2

I'm out for tonight's fun. See ya in the morning.


----------



## Dave Boyt

sawnami said:


> Anyone want any more? These haven't made it to the scrap pile yet.



Sawnami, I could use a half dozen tow hooks. See you in a bit.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

1 state down.... Here's to the next 5 hours of consistent scenery... Yea, Iowa!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dave Boyt said:


> Sawnami, I could use a half dozen tow hooks. See you in a bit.



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

They are predicting tornadoes Oklahoma and Kansas here this evening, we need the rain but not the storms.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Those in the advance party have a great time this evening,  but save some of the fun for us showing in the morning. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> I just thought of something I don't have a coffee maker so if anyone needs coffee they better bring something to fix it in




I know how some of you guys are with your coffee didn't want anyone to miss the above post


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> :msp_wub:BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What would a guy have to do to get a ride in one of them??:msp_biggrin:



The first 7 are already sold so they just get a QC test drive, detail and parked waiting for the owner to pick up. We'll probably get some later that will stay around for a while.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> every body have a safe trip.



Kenneth, you know that big green saw is going to become a myth if you don't show up pretty soon.



sarahdodgegeek said:


> 1 state down.... Here's to the next 5 hours of consistent scenery... Yea, Iowa!



At least there aren't any of those pointy clouds touching the ground in the picture.:msp_wink:



Got everyone covered on the tow loops and I'll bring some extras.

Tammi is bringing hot wings this time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I know how some of you guys are with your coffee didn't want anyone to miss the above post



I'll bring one.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Stumpys Customs said:


> :msp_wub:BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What would a guy have to do to get a ride in one of them??:msp_biggrin:



Take your muddy boots off, dump the saw chips out of your pockets and seal yourself in a zip lock bag... 


*pretty much same thing I have to do to ride in my wife's car (only reason I know) lol


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> How many would you guys like? That's probably 300lbs of them in that box.



Steve, I'll take a dozen, or so. *Thanks!*


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I know how some of you guys are with your coffee didn't want anyone to miss the above post



Too late, I already left... Crap!!!


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Too late, I already left... Crap!!!



A snotty kerchief and some scorched dandelion root will do in a pinch.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> A snotty kerchief and some scorched dandelion root will do in a pinch.



That don't sound very effervescent...
Blah!!!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Steve, I'll take a dozen, or so. *Thanks!*



You poundin' those things into something sharp over there???


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sawnami said:


> Tammi is bringing hot wings this time.


Mmmmmm.....hot wings....


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


>



*MAH*

That happens to me even if I'm there.:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm here at the GTG site. Everybody better hurry up.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm on my way!

ETA is about 4:30pm! 

Still gotta find a store and an ATM when I'm in / around Summersville. Other than that I'm ready to rock out with my.........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm here at the GTG site. Everybody better hurry up.



It will be a little while buddy, good thing Stump can entertain himself. :eek2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm here at the GTG site. Everybody better hurry up.



Soon man, soon...


----------



## specter29

I gotta quit reading this thread its making me jealous of not being there especially when the wife ok'ed me to drive the 12 hours down there  but my daughter came down with strep 2 nights ago so its a no go :bang: . Oh well ill have to meet all you cool people hopefully at the next one. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You poundin' those things into something sharp over there???



No, not exactly the right kind of steel.

But they are handy fer lots of stuff.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are officially in Missouri. The address I have doesn't show up in my gps. So I have it set to get me to 1200 hwy 17. Is that close? Says we will be there at 4:25.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm 2 hours out...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I had some different stickers made up for the Makitas. Also got a yellow one for a John Deere:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I got squatters rights. 
I 'm all set up & ready to go. where's everybody @?????


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got squatters rights.
> I 'm all set up & ready to go. where's everybody @?????



45 minutes or so!!!


----------



## Dave Boyt

Late start, leaving just now. Be there by 5:30 or so. Bringing a sawmill, 365, 455, Lewis winch See ya.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stopped for lunch......


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mmmmmmmmm:thumbup:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

(not as good as Andy's, but I've yet to have ribs that are-I keep lookin, though!)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Plumbcrazyjr is hear now. & here's a pic of the saw in the yard to look for.


----------



## benp

Stumpys Customs said:


> I had some different stickers made up for the Makitas. Also got a yellow one for a John Deere:msp_wink:



Looks good Stump!!!!


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> Plumbcrazyjr is hear now. & here's a pic of the saw in the yard to look for.



Now THAT'S my kind of sign!


----------



## sunfish

Y'all don't have too much fun tonight! 

I'll be there in the morning, bout 8:30...

Please keep an eye on Stumpy! :msp_wink::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's a pic of the gtg site


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's a pic of the gtg site



Looks great guys don't use up all the wood tonight. 




I have slaved over a cash register for a minute today so we have cake, backed beans and tater salad.

I'm off to the shop for last minute packing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone seen Dan is he back from TX?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Plumbcrazyjr is hear now. & here's a pic of the saw in the yard to look for.



You guys going to pull guard duty on that bar tonight.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

atvguns said:


> For those that will be here on Friday. I will be gone from 10:45 to Noon or shortly after. There was a solider Killed in afganistan this past week, His body will be transported through Summersville. They are going to have as many people as possible hold flags along side the road as the hearse goes by, So I want to be apart of that. Also the church from westbro has threatened to be there to protest, so I may come back with a few skinned nuckles.



Wish I coulda been there with you- those *$&@%@?$&@'s make me so mad. What kind of a$*@9le protests a funeral. Cripes my blood pressure is up just thinking about it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

James is trying out his Stumpbroke 066 with a 42" bar.
Does anybody have an extra set of spenders he can borrow??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> James is trying out his Stumpbroke 066 with a 42" bar.
> Does anybody have an extra set of spenders he can borrow??



 Man your really pushing knowing I can't be there till morning. :msp_biggrin: Ya'll have fun tonight. Keep posting pics.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I also got a new color coded sticker on the JD.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Woodchuckr & the dodgegeeks have showed up!!!!!!!!!!!! Where's everybodyelse???:msp_biggrin:

Now Dave Boyt just pulled in.


----------



## sunfish

sunfish said:


> Y'all don't have too much fun tonight!
> 
> I'll be there in the morning, bout 8:30...
> 
> Please keep an eye on Stumpy! :msp_wink::msp_biggrin:





Stumpys Customs said:


> Woodchuckr & the dodgegeeks have showed up!!!!!!!!!!!! Where's everybodyelse???:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now Dave Boyt just pulled in.



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sgrizz

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got squatters rights.
> I 'm all set up & ready to go. where's everybody @?????



Very nice collection you have with you. Are the saws on the ground for sale or are you going to run them ?
I would like to see Squatters (stumpys ) sleeping acommondations. Have fun everyone!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29

Stumpys Customs said:


> I also got a new color coded sticker on the JD.



Decals are looking good :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

760 pages & it's FINALLY going to happen!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

FINALLY! The secret is out! Andy gots his new Dolkita. You're awesome, Stumpy! And thanks to wetgunpowder for all your help, and heavyfuel for all the advice.


----------



## benp

sarahdodgegeek said:


> FINALLY! The secret is out! Andy gots his new Dolkita. You're awesome, Stumpy! And thanks to wetgunpowder for all your help, and heavyfuel for all the advice.



YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ummm....is it stock?


Wait.....Is this the Stumpy 7900 he has the thread on?


----------



## specter29

sarahdodgegeek said:


> FINALLY! The secret is out! Andy gots his new Dolkita. You're awesome, Stumpy! And thanks to wetgunpowder for all your help, and heavyfuel for all the advice.


Next time theres a GTG i'll have to come it would be interesting to compare dolmars/dolkitas. All i can say is he will be happy with it them things are beast in there own stock or ported :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Y'all have fun and be safe,... Les, I wish I could play with your "little" toys again and I'd love to see Hedgerow and everybody else. I'm watching kids and will be cleaning up some minor wind/storm damage tomorrow. Then working tomorrow night. Now I'm about to buy either a new 372XP or a new 7900... Depends on what I find first.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

benp said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ummm....is it stock?
> 
> 
> Wait.....Is this the Stumpy 7900 he has the thread on?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Going to miss you. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## sawnami

View attachment 233498





Tammi made some Oreo balls to bring also.


----------



## benp

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all have fun and be safe,... Les, I wish I could play with your "little" toys again and I'd love to see Hedgerow and everybody else. I'm watching kids and will be cleaning up some minor wind/storm damage tomorrow. Then working tomorrow night. Now I'm about to buy either a new 372XP or a new 7900... Depends on what I find first.



There's a Stumpy's 372 that just popped up in the classifieds here IMO, Anyone in the market for a 7xcc class saw should scarf this up.



HEAVY FUEL said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Most excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sawnami said:


> View attachment 233498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tammi made some Oreo balls to bring also.



I am going to gain weight just by looking at the awesome food in this thread. Damn..:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

I just want to say one thing to Stumpy and hedgerow payback are Heck you guys got to sleep sometime


----------



## specter29

benp said:


> There's a Stumpy's 372 that just popped up in the classifieds here IMO, Anyone in the market for a 7xcc class saw should scarf this up.
> 
> 
> 
> Most excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to gain weight just by looking at the awesome food in this thread. Damn..:msp_scared:





Yep just put her up for sale tonight and the stumpster's got it with him in MO so you guys and gals can see what a stumbroke 372 runs like


----------



## andydodgegeek

I got me a new saw! It's sweet! I have been wanting a dolmar 7900 ever since I ran my first one and now I have my very own makita 6401 with a 7900 top end that has been warmed over by a good fella named Stumpy. Thanks to my wife Sarah, Stumpy, Boyd, and all who helped make this happen. I can't wait to play with it. The saw that is.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Woodchuckr & the dodgegeeks have showed up!!!!!!!!!!!! Where's everybodyelse???:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Now Dave Boyt just pulled in.



Stump, tried to PM you, but your Box is full,...opcorn: Give me a call whenever. If you'll go ahead and port that 372 and put a pop-up in it, I pay 'ya cash, in person if necessary...


----------



## sawnami

Well, gotta go see a man about a saw. I need another non-runner to keep the other 30 or so company.:msp_rolleyes: Be back in a few.:msp_wink: Darn that CAD!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> Stump, tried to PM you, but your Box is full,...opcorn: Give me a call whenever. If you'll go ahead and port that 372 and put a pop-up in it, I pay 'ya cash, in person if necessary...



Cleaned it out buddy:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

The deviled eggs were ummy nummy. As was the rest of the viddles.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> I got me a new saw! It's sweet! I have been wanting a dolmar 7900 ever since I ran my first one and now I have my very own makita 6401 with a 7900 top end that has been warmed over by a good fella named Stumpy. Thanks to my wife Sarah, Stumpy, Boyd, and all who helped make this happen. I can't wait to play with it. The saw that is.



As SGt Schultz on Hogan's Heros would say-I know nooooooooooooooothing!:msp_biggrin:



Enjoy! Now get one for your wife!


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> James is trying out his Stumpbroke 066 with a 42" bar.
> Does anybody have an extra set of spenders he can borrow??



Makes me feel like I'm there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> The deviled eggs were ummy nummy. As was the rest of the viddles.



Now I'm pissed. :msp_angry:


----------



## Steve NW WI

specter29 said:


> Next time theres a GTG i'll have to come it would be interesting to compare dolmars/dolkitas. All i can say is he will be happy with it them things are beast in there own stock or ported :msp_thumbup:



IA GTG in 2 weeks, I'll have my 420, 5100, and 7300 there, and I'm sure Wendell will have his Dolkita hot rod with as well.

Maybe Andy will be up for another road trip too?

The rest of ya, have a great time tomorrow and saw safe. Stumpy can't afford to get shortened up any more ! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Now I'm pissed. :msp_angry:



You should have been here...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawnami

'Bout time to fire up a big cube *LOUD *saw.:chainsawguy::monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

Boys, I'm pedaling as fast as I can.

This is similar to getting baby chicks. Only a few differences:

1. These can all fly away, today.
2. I have to build the house at the same time.
3. These chicks have stingers.
4. ........... 
5. I'm gaining (they're multiplying at ) 80 K per day. (More houses.)


This weather has set me back too.


If it was sure nuff pouring, it might be different than going to pour any minute.

Too bad they came two weeks early. Otherwise, it would be two weeks and I would be doing this.  (late)

It takes 400 minutes of hard work to build a "set" of boxes. I could need 1 set a week. I need 1 set now, (yesterday) 

I will still try to make it, but it's not looking good. Have fun (more fun without me)

Wonder what those eggs tasted like?


----------



## RVALUE

Spencer: If you would get a freezer, you wouldn't have to eat those eggs.
















 Sorry


----------



## RVALUE

In all fairness, you guys make fun of me for dumping gas on the fire.




Wait, I was _*watching. *_


----------



## RVALUE

I'm back on the road. Have a safe day.


----------



## sawnami

Dan, you need to send the group photo of the last GTG at your place to the power company and tell them that these guys will hunt them down like a dog if they spray any chemicals in the right of way.


----------



## Lurch2

Damn it's early. On the road in :20.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Saw safe and fast today guys I hope some one has a sleeper that can beat all the fast saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

These go with last post


----------



## sawnami

We're outta here.


----------



## specter29

ok I'm awake just wanted to say be safe, have fun, and I want to see videos


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sweet! I gots me a new saw, too! Thanks to work saw collector! Yee ha! I always wanted a sweet Li'l stihl like that


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sweet! I gots me a new saw, too! Thanks to work saw collector! Yee ha! I always wanted a sweet Li'l stihl like that


----------



## wendell

Sarah, put on your chaps!! :msp_angry:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> Sarah, put on your chaps!! :msp_angry:



 uh oh.... Busted...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Man we sure are havin a good time! What a fun bunch!  and YUMMY oreo-ie cookies... Well done, Tammy!


----------



## Freehand

Yawl too busy jawin to post? Hmmmmmf.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Yawl too busy jawin to post? Hmmmmmf.





We are just out cast.:msp_mad::msp_mad:


----------



## andydodgegeek

This has been an extremely fun weekend so far and we still have one more day to play. I am really enjoying meeting all the folks down here and getting to play with all the saws. Sarah is right now feverishly typeing up her own story on my new dolkita 7900 that she will be starting up a new thread on (she will put a link in here). But I got to say way to go Stumpy you built me a heckuva saw. It works so well that when we had a little friendly competition to see what saw made the quickest cut through a pretty fair sized oak cant I took 1st place with it. I made my cut in 5.7 seconds I think everyone else was in the 6's+. There were alot of very fast saws. Either Stumpy knows how to build a mean saw or I am just a heckuva good operator, or I hit the softest part of the wood I dont know but things worked out good for me. I also should mention I also took dead last in this big oak cant (the stock 346xp was a little overwhelmed by the big wood). It was all in good fun and I won all my money back and then some.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Having a heckuva good time.... It was amazing to see Andy's face when he got his new saw (story in attached link), but for me- even more amazing to be on the receiving end of that- to have someone I've never met just come up to me and hand me a saw & tell me it's for me! 
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/198509.htm#post3604621

What an amazing group of people- I've really had a blast playing with Kim - Finally a girl to play with! 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> Either Stumpy knows how to build a mean saw or I am just a heckuva good operator, or *I hit the softest part of the wood*



Of the 3 choices you've listed, I'd pick this one.




:hmm3grin2orange:


They are a good bunch of guys. I'm glad you got to meet them.


----------



## sunfish

I had a blast! It was great seeing and visiting with friends and meeting new friends. 

Andy and Sarah are super nice folks, that know their way around chainsaws. The venison treats were off the charts! Thanks guys!

Really good finally meeting Woodchucker! What a hoot and the man has some seriously Fast Saws! 

Good to meet Dave and watch him run the sawmill. Every gtg needs a guy with a portable sawmill to make cants. Very cool !

Stumpy had a 359 that he worked over. Has to be the most impressive 60cc I've ever run!:msp_w00t:

Spencer (atvguns) and family did a super job hosting this event. Very nice! Thanks guys!

PS. There was and very old green saw in the back of my truck when I got home.  It was not there when I got into the truck to leave...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## ndlawrence

sunfish said:


> I had a blast! It was great seeing and visiting with friends and meeting new friends.
> 
> Andy and Sarah are super nice folks, that know their way around chainsaws. The venison treats were off the charts! Thanks guys!
> 
> Really good finally meeting Woodchucker! What a hoot and the man has some seriously Fast Saws!
> 
> Good to meet Dave and watch him run the sawmill. Every gtg needs a guy with a portable sawmill to make cants. Very cool !
> 
> *Stumpy had a 359 that he worked over. Has to be the most impressive 60cc I've ever run!*:msp_w00t:
> 
> Spencer (atvguns) and family did a super job hosting this event. Very nice! Thanks guys!
> 
> PS. There was and very old green saw in the back of my truck when I got home.  It was not there when I got into the truck to leave...:msp_sneaky:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

ndlawrence said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It smoked my ported 357xp. 

Felt much stronger than a 562xp and I'd put money on it taking a stock 372xp.

You, my friend are in for a treat! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## ndlawrence

sunfish said:


> It smoked my ported 357xp.
> 
> Felt much stronger than a 562xp and I'd put money on it taking a stock 372xp.
> 
> You, my friend are in for a treat! :msp_biggrin:



Awesome!!! Much better than I expected lol looks like stumpy may have some more headed his way


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> It smoked my ported 357xp.
> 
> Felt much stronger than a 562xp and I'd put money on it taking a stock 372xp.
> 
> You, my friend are in for a treat! :msp_biggrin:



If I understand this right your bought the competition?opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I understand this right your bought the competition?opcorn:opcorn:



Stumpy built a 359 for ndlawrence and it outrun all my chit! :msp_sad::msp_smile:


----------



## ndlawrence

sunfish said:


> Stumpy built a 359 for ndlawrence and it outrun all my chit! :msp_sad::msp_smile:



So who's gonna put the videos up?


----------



## sunfish

ndlawrence said:


> So who's gonna put the videos up?



I think Hedgerow was video-ing, or pic taking? 

There will be a ton of photos and vids post here when these folks get home. :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish

One of Stump's young-uns wanted to run my 346xp, so I let him make a couple cuts. 

He had a pleased look on his face and asked if it was 'Stump Broke'?

I said, yeah, "*I*" Stump Broke it. 

He had a confused look of his face, then said, "you ain't Stumpy!" :hmm3grin2orange:

*We really had way too much fun!*


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Some rain bought me some time to read back a bit thru the thread. GTG site looked great, bet it was great times. Sorry I had to miss it, hopefully, next time will be better! Hope y'all had plenty of fun, can't wait for the pics & vids to appear!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We got back around 1:30 been napping until now. I got to go work some then I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## RVALUE

Sorry I missed it. I got a breather today at 9:30 a.m. Figured I'd miss everything anyway so I eased home too.

Glad you all had a good time. 

Sounds like stumpy figured it out. Was that pre fire or post fire? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ndlawrence

RVALUE said:


> Sorry I missed it. I got a breather today at 9:30 a.m. Figured I'd miss everything anyway so I eased home too.
> 
> Glad you all had a good time.
> 
> Sounds like stumpy figured it out. Was that pre fire or post fire? :msp_rolleyes:



Post fire


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I think Hedgerow was video-ing, or pic taking?
> 
> There will be a ton of photos and vids post here when these folks get home. :msp_smile:



I didn't get squat for video this time man... Got a couple build off saws before I had to run mine and that's about it...


----------



## ndlawrence

:bang::bang::bang:


Hedgerow said:


> I didn't get squat for video this time man... Got a couple build off saws before I had to run mine and that's about it...


----------



## benp

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't get squat for video this time man... Got a couple build off saws before I had to run mine and that's about it...



Dooooooooooooooood.........Noooooooooo:msp_scared:


----------



## Lurch2

Great time as always.  Many thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## logging22

Just made it home. Totally awesome time this weekend. Spencer, thanks for a super GTG. Your place is just right for one. Food was great as well, and a lot of it! Man i ate way toooooo much. Had a few new faces this time. Andy and Sara are way cool people. Kim had a blast. She said the same thing. Finally a girl to play with!! Got to meet Woodchucker, totally kool guy. Didnt get to say bye though. Big hurry to leave i guess. Traded a few saws. Brought a few new ones home. A big thanks to Jim. He GAVE me a pm800. What a guy. Thanks to my new friend Eric(plumcrazy jr) for the pipe for my 034. Just cant say enough about the people that show up at these things. Great bunch!! More later.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve

Homelite 750




006 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Homelite 2000



005 by supercabs78, on Flickr




002 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## atvguns

Well i would post some pictures but it seems that I spent all my time squeezing the loud button on every saw i could find. The wife did get a few of the kids I will post them later


----------



## Mo. Jim

Been home about ten minutes, 387 miles give or take a couple. Be back later,MAH.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

hey cousin jim did you get that classic husky home safe hahahahahaha 
I had a great time this weekend this is a great bunch of people


----------



## Hedgerow

I love these GTG's... Chukker is right... We could have them without any saws... Any time Andy and Sarah have venison sausage, or Lurch has home smoked Canadian bacon, I'll try to be around... We might just bring a few saws to play with... 
And stuff...
But it's all about the food... 
Ya know...
Ok, and maybe the company and awesome saws too...
:msp_wink:
And Dave and his awesome portable mill, and don's super split, and, and.........


----------



## sawnami

Had a great time and got to meet some great people and renew acquaintances with others. Thanks to atvguns and his wife for providing a great location for a GTG and for their hospitality.

Here's Dave's mill in action.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vhjxDivhAr0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

I'll post more pics and video tomorrow.


----------



## sawnami

Les trying out a pipe on one of his saws.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/XrtESKltb-0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't get any more pic uploaded last night net went down, I'll try and get a them this morning.

I want to thanks Host and wife, Stumps folks they stayed most of the day, Les for the 08, stump for the 031. I would like to thank everyone for showing up and putting up with me. We sure had a good time.

Woodchukr sure drove a long ways he was a blast I'm glad he made the drive. 

Andy and Sara drave a long ways as well, glad you guys came as well. 



I'm going to quit the thank you's there and try to load some pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sara and the 026. 




Sara and the 026 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sara and the 026.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara and the 026 by supercabs78, on Flickr



Who's that? Lurch 3?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sara in front Jason/woodchuckr behind her then Lurch then mweba.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is most of the saws





018 by supercabs78, on Flickr




019 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Somewhere around 134 saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here we are during a pop up shower it just lasted a few minutes then it was back to cuting. 




033 by supercabs78, on Flickr

I think I was tired.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

004 by supercabs78, on Flickr

This was a great place for a GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

023 by supercabs78, on Flickr

The mill was fun he sure made us some nice cants for racing in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

013 by supercabs78, on Flickr




014 by supercabs78, on Flickr




029 by supercabs78, on Flickr

The tractor was very handy.


----------



## Lurch2

> The tractor was very handy.



And he never ran over a saw. :msp_scared:


----------



## sawnami

Woodchuk'r showing us the definition of a "New York minute"

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Oh4_qqLPEe4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sawnami

atvguns running Lurch2's pristine Wright saw.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_OV477hB4JM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Freehand

The funnest part is putting names with faces. Thanks for the pics guys.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

You want to cut a pine cant in less than 3 seconds???
Here's the tool for the job... Don't forget to push hard!!!







Woodchuckr's 7900 w/a 16" bar and race chain...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I had a blast. Thanks for all that showed up. Met some new faces, re-visited with some others. What a great time.

A huge thanks to James & his family for putting up with this rowdy bunch all weekend. Everything was set up perfect. 

More to come later.


----------



## Jwalker1911

sawnami said:


> atvguns running Lurch2's pristine Wright saw.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_OV477hB4JM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Nice to put a face to the man that hooked me up with an awesome 460


----------



## Hedgerow

I loved this thing!!! Gotta get me one...

[video=youtube;ron-X7KaXeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ron-X7KaXeo&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=5&feature=plcp[/video]

Dave needs to come to every GTG!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You want to cut a pine cant in less than 3 seconds???
> Here's the tool for the job... Don't forget to push hard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woodchuckr's 7900 w/a 16" bar and race chain...



That thing was insane! So was the 372xpw with short bar!


----------



## Hedgerow

I should have got a picture of the nail I cut through on a stained log Spencer was just gonna get rid of...
A testament to low rakers, and semi-chisel chain... Cut right through it, and finished cutting up the whole log into firewood... I have Les and Eric as my witnesses!!! 
No sense in wasting a great big log of Oak...
Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Anyone else interested in a GTG at my place? 
We just bought an old sawmill operation, there's 14 acres, a pond, and lots of wood!


----------



## Hedgerow

Get with Work Saw Collector and run it up the flag pole... I think this fall's GTG may be at Lake Lene', but that's up to Dan... If he don't get attacked by his bees... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

There was a little beauty contest going on Friday, before any chips were flying... We had a lot of sexy saws at this GTG...


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> I loved this thing!!! Gotta get me one...
> Dave needs to come to every GTG!!!



Hedgerow, Worksawcollector, thanks for the kind reviews and posting the videos. I'll forward them on to the boss so she'll (yeh, that's right-- she) will know I really did work last weekend, though I hardly noticed, myself. It was a great time, and I really enjoyed meeting everyone. Maybe by Oct, I'll have that 2100 that Stumpy swapped out ready to cut. At least I know what time I have to beat! ATVguns, thanks for everything! I'll get photos onto photobucket and post a link tonight.


<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=GTG.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/GTG.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



ChainsawmanXX said:


> Anyone else interested in a GTG at my place?
> We just bought an old sawmill operation, there's 14 acres, a pond, and lots of wood!



Sounds like a good deal. Does that mean we can have TWO sawmills running? I had a hard time cutting cants as fast as everyone was slicing cookies off of 'em.


----------



## Hedgerow

And I'll be getting one of these too... Don and I ripped through the pile of rounds in about 20 minutes!!!

[video=youtube;hvo_br3_PUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvo_br3_PUo&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2&feature=plcp[/video]

I'm thinking Andy liked it too...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Dave it was good meeting you and watching you operate your mill. All the guys were commenting on how quickly and easy it slabed those pine logs. The hedge took a little longer,but that is a lot harder wood. Anyone who has ever cut much hedge(osage orange)knows what I'm talking about.
I would like to add my thanks for your work in helping make a great gtg even better.


----------



## Hedgerow

These can be the best times at the GTG's... Sittin around disposing of the cookie's... And in Stump's case, noodling around on AS...
Wireless can be nice...


----------



## Hedgerow

Of course my bourbon buddy sunfish didn't come down Friday night and sip whiskey with me, so I just had to eat too much and bloat... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Of course my bourbon buddy sunfish didn't come down Friday night and sip whiskey with me, so I just had to eat too much and bloat...
> :msp_wink:


I'm already having regrets, man! :msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are getting close to home. I wish I was still at the gtg. We have a little bit of snow here and it is 32degrees out.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I enjoyed making stools there. That sounds wrong.:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

It was fun watching the kids cutting and making stools themselves. I wouldn't doubt Stumpy will have a yard full of stools before long.


----------



## atvguns

Just finished the last piece of cake thanks wsc for bringing that


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Just finished the last piece of cake thanks wsc for bringing that



That was good cake... Specially when ya jammed 3 pieces of it into a foam cup and stirred it all up... Then you could eat it out of there with a spoon...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Andy & Sarah still haven't made it home stopped at T-Dawgs for a visit!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Andy & Sarah still haven't made it home stopped at T-Dawgs for a visit!



What a rough lookin bunch.:msp_biggrin:

Wish all of ya coulda made it down.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Food was good, company was great, the fact that Jim made it through the weekend alive was even better. I enjoyed the saw tradin Jim:msp_wink:. Even if I took a beatin on it.

Anybody heard from Chucker???


----------



## mweba

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Andy & Sarah still haven't made it home stopped at T-Dawgs for a visit!



Geez his beard got bigger since I last saw him


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Mitch, it was great meeting you too. Thanks for the "shop talk". :msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey Mitch, it was great meeting you too. Thanks for the "shop talk". :msp_wink:



Ya! After you meet Mitch in person it's hard to watch his video's on you tube and keep a straight face!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey Mitch, it was great meeting you too. Thanks for the "shop talk". :msp_wink:



It was good to finally meet Mitch... He's like us... Tryin to make somethin' out of nuthin'... As far as shop talk? That's when I vacated... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Ya! After you meet Mitch in person it's hard to watch his video's on you tube and keep a straight face!!!



Hahahahahahahaha!!!!
Eh hem... 
That ain't right...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Andy & Sarah still haven't made it home stopped at T-Dawgs for a visit!





Stumpys Customs said:


> What a rough lookin bunch.:msp_biggrin:
> 
> Wish all of ya coulda made it down.





mweba said:


> Geez his beard got bigger since I last saw him



Actually the only reason Andy and Duane are smiling is cuz they were playing footsie under the table!!


----------



## mweba

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Actually the only reason Andy and Duane are smiling is cuz they were playing footsie under the table!!



I knew it! Always thought Dewayne was a little "funny". Andy just has a wide stance......


----------



## mweba

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Ya! After you meet Mitch in person it's hard to watch his video's on you tube and keep a straight face!!!



I can't help it. Please be nice


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Actually the only reason Andy and Duane are smiling is cuz they were playing footsie under the table!!



I tried to come up with something crafty to say..... I got nothing. The secrets out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm trying to gather up info on the saws that were run in the dollar race. I have a few figured out. & will try to go through the vids, But will prolly be pming a few of ya to make sure I get them right. I want to post the times, saws, and operators.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> Food was good, company was great, the fact that Jim made it through the weekend alive was even better. I enjoyed the saw tradin Jim:msp_wink:. Even if I took a beatin on it.
> 
> Anybody heard from Chucker???



I pm'd your Momma about how you were trying to take advantage of a senior citizen and showing no respect for your elders. I'm hopeing she takes a switch to your butt like she did when you were a kid.:msp_biggrin: Mabey she can nail that red headed step child for me also.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I started to put the pictures into an album on my profile page. Now I will put some into some posts here.





Sarah with her new to her 026




Sarah and Kim (logging 22's wife) battling it out with some small saws




Sarah and Kim scareing the locals




A small Stump running a saw (sorry I forgot his name)


----------



## andydodgegeek

Heres some more




L to R plumcrazyjr, our host atvguns, lurch2, stumpy, mama stumpy, and work saw collector making noise




Here you can see just about everyone watching mweba (mitch) running his build off saw




Woodchuckr or cheesechuckr or the sporker or whatever you call him running his buildoff saw




here is me running my 2101xp in that hedge (man is that stuff hard)


----------



## andydodgegeek

mojim running his mac




That mill was sweet! It was even able to turn that hedge into lumber.




Here I am cutting more hedge with my tree monkeyed 064




Heres a bunch of dudes checking out my wife


----------



## Steve NW WI

JD, after a pic with THAT hat on, you'll probably be buying lunch at the shop for a couple weeks!


----------



## andydodgegeek

More tomorrow, im tired, drove 8 hrs today.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Seems not only is miss cynthia a bit late to the party, she's also a (reported) spammer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump Just post the times on the doller race we can name the saws. I can name the order of my saws if I seen the times.





034

I don't know what Matt is looking for?


----------



## RVALUE

Congrats on a successful Spring GTG!

The success ratio remains perfect.


Given the fact that the powers to be endorse our traditional Fall site, I will be accepting reservations at this time. As usual, First come, first served.


This year we have electric service on the South side of the lake, for executive camping. 


The appropriate date appears to be Oct 19 etc. PROVIDED this does not interfere with Les's timber event.


----------



## sawnami

Woohoo! I'm in Dan!


----------



## sawnami

Pics were loading very slooooow so I rebooted the modem and am without Internet now:-( I'll get them posted when I'm back up. My ISP can't make it out until some time Wed.:-(


----------



## Hank Chinaski

I'm in Dan. 





"how many rednecks does it take to saw a log?"


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> ... I will be accepting reservations at this time. As usual, First come, first served...



reservation pm sent. i, as usual am planning on attending. thanks for hosting dan.


----------



## wendell

I guess I better get my reservation in. Can I have the same room please? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Morning folks. Here are some more pics from the weekend.




Our host James (atvguns) loading a log onto Dave Boyt's mill




Hedgerow with his way cool looking stealth saw




James daughter cutting a cookie




Stumpy lifting weights


----------



## mweba

andydodgegeek said:


> Stumpy lifting weights



Little cold out, Stumpy?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Congrats on a successful Spring GTG!
> 
> The success ratio remains perfect.
> 
> 
> Given the fact that the powers to be endorse our traditional Fall site, I will be accepting reservations at this time. As usual, First come, first served.
> 
> 
> This year we have electric service on the South side of the lake, for executive camping.
> 
> 
> The appropriate date appears to be Oct 19 etc. PROVIDED this does not interfere with Les's timber event.



I have van will travel.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> Heres some more



Man My fast saw drew a crowd. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man My fast saw drew a crowd. :hmm3grin2orange:



We all wanted to see which would finish first... The saw??? Or the cigarette???
:after_boom:


----------



## benp

Hedgerow said:


> We all wanted to see which would finish first... The saw??? Or the cigarette???
> :after_boom:




I'm sorry....but that's funny..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Les (logging22) running my bad a$$ new toy!




James running in the fastest saw of the gtg race




Little Stumpys going at it




Les and Kim doing a little husband wife competition


----------



## andydodgegeek

The head to head races are way more fun than racing a stop watch




Some more little Stumpys




Me running my 041




That John deere was a handfull


----------



## atvguns

I went yesterday and picked up the sausage for the next GTG anybody else getting ready yet:msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I want one of these




Sarah kicking my a$$ with my own saw




Kim kicking my a$$ with my own saw




Kim running my 2101xp


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mweba said:


> Little cold out, Stumpy?



Nope, just thinkin of you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

I sure am glad Andy has a lot of pics and stuff... Cause I failed miserably this go-round...
:big_smile:


----------



## Dave Boyt

*More photos*

I've got a bunch of photos on photobucket.com. You're all welcome to view/download any photos. PM me if you want me to email you a higher res version.
2012 Spring GTG pictures by dboyt54 - Photobucket

Got home with the sawmill in one piece. A fellow even followed me when I pulled off for gas, and asked me just what the heck it was. A half-hour, later he knew more than he wanted to about sawmills.

Had a great time-- I brought home a Husq 2100 (might be a 2101, Stumpy wasn't sure) for my chain saw mill.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> We all wanted to see which would finish first... The saw??? Or the cigarette???
> :after_boom:



A good saw will finish at the same time. :hmm3grin2orange:





Pic test. Yep it worked Dave's pic.

<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=GTG_751.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/GTG_751.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I'll bet I sharpin a chain for my 460 just like the one in the Pic throughing chunks. Then I'll have another doller on that 460. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> A good saw will finish at the same time. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic test. Yep it worked Dave's pic.
> 
> <a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=GTG_751.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/GTG_751.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> I'll bet I sharpin a chain for my 460 just like the one in the Pic throughing chunks. Then I'll have another doller on that 460. :greenchainsaw:



The dollar races are a hoot!!! But I didn't get to spend all my dollars!!! I wasn't ready... Only got to run 2...
:cry3:

I just turned around for a moment, and it was ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!! Just had to grab old ugly and run for the cant!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

<a href="http://s1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/?action=view&amp;current=GTG_789.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff490/dboyt54/2012%20Spring%20GTG/GTG_789.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> The dollar races are a hoot!!! But I didn't get to spend all my dollars!!! I wasn't ready... Only got to run 2...
> :cry3:
> 
> I just turned around for a moment, and it was ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!! Just had to grab old ugly and run for the cant!!!



No excuses, I had time to run the 390xp with a 28'' 7pin then switch it to a 20" 8 pin. Got the same time with both setups.

Old ugly done it's job though didn't it???
It was alot of fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I would like to add that Baconchuck'r Solo was a hoot to run.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> No excuses, I had time to run the 390xp with a 28'' 7pin then switch it to a 20" 8 pin. Got the same time with both setups.
> 
> Old ugly done it's job though didn't it???
> It was alot of fun.



I lost my scrench!!!
And yes it did!!!
Stephen is in soooo much trouble come October!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I lost my scrench!!!
> And yes it did!!!
> Stephen is in soooo much trouble come October!!!



Don't make me put a carb kit and new set of rings in this 029 for stomping on other members with. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I would like to add that Baconchuck'r Solo was a hoot to run.



That thing is a beast, but I don't think it was runnin up to par this weekend. :msp_ohmy: It felt much stronger in KY.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Congrats on a successful Spring GTG!
> 
> The success ratio remains perfect.
> 
> 
> Given the fact that the powers to be endorse our traditional Fall site, I will be accepting reservations at this time. As usual, First come, first served.
> 
> 
> This year we have electric service on the South side of the lake, for executive camping.
> 
> 
> The appropriate date appears to be Oct 19 etc. PROVIDED this does not interfere with Les's timber event.




Rvalue
WSC
ATVGuns
Hedgerow
sawnami
this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
Hank Chinaski
jerrycmorrow
wendell
Stumpy
Freehand
Dave Boyt.
Wknd Lumberjack

Bump

This GTG is getting close
Just post in this thread to get on the list.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> 
> Bump
> 
> This GTG is getting close
> Just post in this thread to get on the list.



Def. in.


----------



## Dave Boyt

I'll be back! Have sawmill, will travel!


----------



## SawTroll

Looks like you guys had another great GTG! :big_smile:


----------



## Dave Boyt

SawTroll said:


> Looks like you guys had another great GTG!



Yes, it was great. Hope you can make it to the next one! I spent about a month near Stryn, Norway, back in 1976. Beautiful country!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> 
> Bump
> 
> This GTG is getting close
> Just post in this thread to get on the list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


>



Are you in on this one?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Stumpys Customs said:


> That thing is a beast, but I don't think it was runnin up to par this weekend. :msp_ohmy: It felt much stronger in KY.




That would be correct. I put an unlimited could on it, thinking it would help it out a bit. 


I musta screwed something up though. I was kinda in a hurry getting chit ready for the GTG. It wasn't running the way it usually does that's for sure. 

No worries though - when Eric looks it over I'm sure he's gonna find out what the hell I did to it. It ran good but it wasn't anything like it was before I changed the coil...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you in on this one?



Hope so going to see if the job i'm on will allow it if it the date is set in stone i will put in for some time off.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Red so lo saw....
She'll skin ya raw...
Let's have a party...
Let's have a party...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope so going to see if the job i'm on will allow it if it the date is set in stone i will put in for some time off.:msp_biggrin:



I think Dan is waiting on Les to see when his other chainsaw thing is?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> Wknd Lumberjack
> 
> Bump
> 
> This GTG is getting close
> Just post in this thread to get on the list.



Fixed the list.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think Dan is waiting on Les to see when his other chainsaw thing is?



Come on Less is this going to work????::msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope so going to see if the job i'm on will allow it if it the date is set in stone i will put in for some time off.:msp_biggrin:



I think we're waiting to hear from Les to see if it conflicts with timber fest...


----------



## wendell

They do a good job of hiding the date for this year but in the past, it has always been on the first weekend of October.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> They do a good job of hiding the date for this year but in the past, it has always been on the first weekend of October.



You have to follow em' on Facebook... Which I refuse to do... Lisa will find out for me...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You have to follow em' on Facebook... Which I refuse to do... Lisa will find out for me...



There's nothing there.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> There's nothing there.



Do you feel dirty now???:msp_biggrin:


----------



## benp

WoodChuck'r said:


> That would be correct. I put an unlimited could on it, thinking it would help it out a bit.
> 
> 
> I musta screwed something up though. I was kinda in a hurry getting chit ready for the GTG. It wasn't running the way it usually does that's for sure.
> 
> No worries though - when Eric looks it over I'm sure he's gonna find out what the hell I did to it. It ran good but it wasn't anything like it was before I changed the coil...



You'll get it squared away. ::thumbsup::

If it is the same Solo that I have seen videos of, a severe case of the nastiness it does have

I dig the unlimited coil just for the simple fact I can tune the 7900's with a tach now.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Come on Less is this going to work????::msp_wink::msp_wink:



Hell yes this will work! Im all in fellas. Already asked for my usual room at the Rvalue Inn!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> That would be correct. I put an unlimited could on it, thinking it would help it out a bit.
> 
> 
> I musta screwed something up though. I was kinda in a hurry getting chit ready for the GTG. It wasn't running the way it usually does that's for sure.
> 
> No worries though - when Eric looks it over I'm sure he's gonna find out what the hell I did to it. It ran good but it wasn't anything like it was before I changed the coil...



I knew something was up with it. To be honest, I'm glad you did mess with it.:msp_w00t: Also glad you didn't run the copsey built 7900 in the dollar race.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

I wonder if we can come a day or two early and Les can school me in cutting some logs for Dave to mill??? 
Just throwing that out there...
And stuff...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if we can come a day or two early and Les can school me in cutting some logs for Dave to mill???
> Just throwing that out there...
> And stuff...



That is a great idea. Gotta clear it wif Dan the man though. Prolly busy.


----------



## wendell

And we could do some fishing before the young'ns get there.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if we can come a day or two early and Les can school me in cutting some logs for Dave to mill???
> Just throwing that out there...
> And stuff...



That would be fun.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> That would be fun.



Sure would...

I ain't bringin the trailer to this one... 
Too stressful... 
A couple logs should fit though... 
I like the idea of cutting on site...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Sure would...
> 
> I ain't bringin the trailer to this one...
> Too stressful...



C'mon. Put your big boy panties on.

That driveway ain't that steep and narrow. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> C'mon. Put your big boy panties on.
> 
> That driveway ain't that steep and narrow. :msp_biggrin:



Psshhh... Big boy pants is all I own... Besides, the driveway is the easy part... If anyone needs a big workbench, I can probably get r done... But not unless somebody needs it...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Psshhh... Big boy pants is all I own... Besides, the driveway is the easy part... If anyone needs a big workbench, I can probably get r done... But not unless somebody needs it...:msp_wink:



If you do bring it, you'd better reserve a spot for old man river (MOJIM) to park next to ya. That'll give him one less thing to gripe about all weekend.:msp_w00t:


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> If you do bring it, you'd better reserve a spot for old man river (MOJIM) to park next to ya. That'll give him one less thing to gripe about all weekend.:msp_w00t:



Just keep him supplied in coffee that you can stand a spoon up in and he'll be happy. Just don't dare let him run out or it won't be pretty. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oct 19


Rvalue
WSC
ATVGuns
Hedgerow
sawnami
this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
Hank Chinaski
jerrycmorrow
wendell
Stumpy
Freehand
Dave Boyt.
Wknd Lumberjack
Logging22
Lurch2


This GTG is getting close
Just post in this thread to get on the list.


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Oct 19
> 
> 
> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> Wknd Lumberjack
> Logging22
> Lurch2
> 
> 
> This GTG is getting close
> Just post in this thread to get on the list.



I'm in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> I'm in.



I added you to the list, I knew we could count on you.


----------



## sunfish

Add me to the list.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I added you to the list, I knew we could count on you.



Stephen please add my name to the list and I apologize once again for yelling at you for not turning the coffee pot on Sunday morning. I tend to be a little grumpy,well mabey a whole lot grumpy untill I have my morning coffee.:redface:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Rvalue
WSC
ATVGuns
Hedgerow
sawnami
this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
Hank Chinaski
jerrycmorrow
wendell
Stumpy
Freehand
Dave Boyt.
Wknd Lumberjack
Logging22
Lurch2
WoodChuck'r
Sunfish
Mo. Jim


----------



## Hedgerow

I see Specter lurking down there... If a person were to go to one, this would be the one...
Just sayin... Bet you'd have a couple WI folks who'd hitch a ride too...:msp_wink:

Oh, and I'm bringin' the bass gear this time...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> Wknd Lumberjack
> Logging22
> Lurch2
> WoodChuck'r
> Sunfish
> Mo. Jim



Thanks for fixing the list and adding your own name.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen please add my name to the list and I apologize once again for yelling at you for not turning the coffee pot on Sunday morning. I tend to be a little grumpy,well mabey a whole lot grumpy untill I have my morning coffee.:redface:



:msp_biggrin: I don't move or put coffee on until I have had a few smokes. I been yelled at for years in the army, thats why I am as loud as I am now. No big deal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I see Specter lurking down there... If a person were to go to one, this would be the one...
> Just sayin... Bet you'd have a couple WI folks who'd hitch a ride too...:msp_wink:
> 
> Oh, and I'm bringin' the bass gear this time...



It's not good to miss any GTG, like the one we just had it was a blast. They feed us so often I didn't get much cutting in.  Thanks to Host and his wife. 

This next GTG is a do not miss GTG, we will be talking it up for the next 5 months then 5 months after.  


On a side note I have no problem talking nice to members on here and in person, then taking your money after the doller racing.


----------



## specter29

yea im lurking but that far in october wont fly that my busy season for work sept - november if it was closer i would yea and Iowa's out to have wedding wife said i have to go to :bang::bang::bang:



Hedgerow said:


> I see Specter lurking down there... If a person were to go to one, this would be the one...
> Just sayin... Bet you'd have a couple WI folks who'd hitch a ride too...:msp_wink:
> 
> Oh, and I'm bringin' the bass gear this time...


----------



## Hedgerow

On a side note I have no problem talking nice to members on here and in person, then taking your money after the doller racing. [/QUOTE]

You're gonna have to turn that 460 up and find a faster chain if you're ever gonna catch the old 372!!! :msp_wink:
Stump was gonna post the times soon I think...
#1 was blue, #2,3&4 were orange...

Hmmmm.... Where were the creamsickles???
Leaking oil in fear!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I couldn't be any happier just got the code reader working on the 7.3 the code is for the ICM and that code is most often a short under the valve cover according to another forum.  I'm off to take this thing apart.


----------



## specter29

on a different note i think i found how Hedgerow cuts his hedges thats why there all nice and even

[video=youtube_share;p8G3t87jpSo]http://youtu.be/p8G3t87jpSo[/video]

hey i gotta give some you Missouri boys chit once in awhile :msp_tongue:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Just uploaded a TON of pics at the spit roast. :cool2: ::thumbsup::


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You're gonna have to turn that 460 up and find a faster chain if you're ever gonna catch the old 372!!! :msp_wink:
> Stump was gonna post the times soon I think...
> #1 was blue, #2,3&4 were orange...
> 
> Hmmmm.... Where were the creamsickles???
> Leaking oil in fear!!!
> :waaaht:



Lucky I wasn't even there or poor Stephen would've been even farther down the list. Those poor, poor creamsicles. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just uploaded a TON of pics at the spit roast. :cool2: ::thumbsup::



I'm on it...


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Lucky I wasn't even there or poor Stephen would've been even farther down the list. Those poor, poor creamsicles. :msp_unsure:



You'd think they'd just stop showing up... But ya gotta give em' a :msp_thumbsup: for tenacity!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You'd think they'd just stop showing up... But ya gotta give em' a :msp_thumbsup: for tenacity!!!



If I remember I was just 4/10 off of the lead cut, I'll have a square file in my hand before the next GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just uploaded a TON of pics at the spit roast. :cool2: ::thumbsup::



Thanks, I posted over there as well. More to come.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> If I remember I was just 4/10 off of the lead cut, I'll have a square file in my hand before the next GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



6/10ths, just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> 6/10ths, just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:



I thought I had a 6.1 was it a 6.3 Sometimes I can't remember ####.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I thought I had a 6.1 was it a 6.3 Sometimes I can't remember ####.



The 6.1 was reserved fo Don and I... No Stihl's allowed!!!
Bwahahahahaha!!!!
:hell_boy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> On a side note I have no problem talking nice to members on here and in person, then taking your money after the doller racing.



You're gonna have to turn that 460 up and find a faster chain if you're ever gonna catch the old 372!!! :msp_wink:
Stump was gonna post the times soon I think...
#1 was blue, #2,3&4 were orange...

Hmmmm.... Where were the creamsickles???
Leaking oil in fear!!!
:waaaht:[/QUOTE]

 LOVE IT


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You're gonna have to turn that 460 up and find a faster chain if you're ever gonna catch the old 372!!! :msp_wink:
> Stump was gonna post the times soon I think...
> #1 was blue, #2,3&4 were orange...
> 
> Hmmmm.... Where were the creamsickles???
> Leaking oil in fear!!!
> :waaaht:



 LOVE IT[/QUOTE]

Stephen's 460 really is gorgeous... And stout as hell... 
But ssshhhhhhh.... Don't tell him I said that...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The 6.1 was reserved fo Don and I... No Stihl's allowed!!!
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!
> :hell_boy:



Yep, Stumpbroke 365 pulled a 6.1 on the third run.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yep, Stumpbroke 365 pulled a 6.1 on the third run.



We could have more than one!!!???
:waaaht:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> We could have more than one!!!???
> :waaaht:



Yup, a dollar a run, even if it was the same saw. 

I'll post the official times here in a bit. I finally got all the info (I think)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stephen's 460 really is gorgeous... And stout as hell... 


I should have had Darin Lock this thread right here. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stephen's 460 really is gorgeous... And stout as hell...
> 
> 
> I should have had Darin Lock this thread right here. :msp_biggrin:



To late:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> To late:msp_wink::msp_wink:



MAH!!!
:beat_brick:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> MAH!!!
> :beat_brick:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> We could have more than one!!!???
> :waaaht:





Stumpys Customs said:


> Yup, a dollar a run, even if it was the same saw.
> 
> I'll post the official times here in a bit. I finally got all the info (I think)



First run was 7.3, 2nd 6.7, 3rd 6.1...

I should have run a couple more times! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mweba

Heck the Homie Super Sixfiddy pulled a 6,6. Take that modern ported saw guys.....we need a banana over here!


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Heck the Homie Super Sixfiddy pulled a 6,6. Take that modern ported saw guys.....we need a banana over here!



How many cubes was that thing???


----------



## mweba

6.1


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> 6.1



That thing was a pig.... A very angry ferrel hog!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I got the official times here for our dollar race. I'll post them from fastest to slowest.

Time, Operator, Saw 

5.7 Andydodgegeek, Stumpbroke Makita 7901

6.0 Woodchuck'r, Ecopsey 372xpw 

6.1 Hedgerow, Stumpbroke 372xp

6.1 Sunfish, Stumpbroke 365xpw special

6.1 Logging22, Stumpbroke Makita 7901

6.2 Woodchuck'r, Ecopsey Solo 681

6.2 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 390xp

6.2 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 390xp

6.3 WSC, Snelling MS460

6.5 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 046

6.6 Mweba, Homlite Super 650

6.8 Andydodgegeek, Treemonkey 064

6.9 Sunfish, Stumpbroke 365xpw special

7.3 Woodchuck'r, Ecopsey Solo 681

7.3 Sunfish, Stumpbroke 365xpw special

7.4 Hedgerow, Stock Dolmar 7900

7.5 Logging22, loggerized 288xp

7.5 Andydodgegeek, Ecopsey MS460

7.5 MRS. Logging22, Stumpbroke Makita 7901

7.5 Sarahdodgegeek, Stumpbroke Makita 7901

7.9 WSC, Snelling MS460

8.0 Rod, Stock 066

8.7 Atvguns, Stumpbroke 066

8.8 Mweba, Weberized 562xp

9.0 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 359 e-tech

9.4 Sawnami, Stock Olympyk 962

9.5 Sawnami, Stock Olympyk 962

11.4 Plumbcrazyjr, Plumbroke 034super

11.6 Atvguns, Stumpbroke 036

12.3 Levi (lil hedge), Stumpbroke John deere CS56

18.0 WSC, Stock 036

19.1 Andydodgegeek, Stock 346xp


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What size cant where the cuts timed in.


----------



## andydodgegeek

It was oak and I believe it was 12"x14".


----------



## andydodgegeek

Dam I like my new saw.:msp_wub:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I could say that I came down to Missouri and smoked all you guys but that just sounds so wrong.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I would like to add that Brutha Chucka snadbagged on us. He didn't run the Copsey 7900 in the dollar race. otstir:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> I could say that I came down to Missouri and smoked all you guys but that just sounds so wrong.



long as you didn't get any smoke in yer eye at'd be okay, kinda, and stuff. now you gotta come down in october to defend yer title.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> I would like to add that Brutha Chucka snadbagged on us. He didn't run the Copsey 7900 in the dollar race. otstir:



That's ok, I doubt he could have kept up with big blue anyway.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin::msp_razz:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks Stump for the list.

The only way to be on a list like that is to make this next GTG. The race was a doller a cut run as many as you want or the same saw many times, so don't bring a single doller bring a $20.00 and lets race.  It was done any powerhead any bar any chain (run what you brung). Fastest saw at the GTG.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> long as you didn't get any smoke in yer eye at'd be okay, kinda, and stuff. now you gotta come down in october to defend yer title.



Well see what happens, I would like to make it if I can. That's even further south. I suppose you folks are even harder to understand.:msp_w00t:


----------



## benp

andydodgegeek said:


> That's ok, I doubt he could have kept up with big blue anyway.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin::msp_razz:



:msp_biggrin:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks Stump for the list.
> 
> The only way to be on a list like that is to make this next GTG. The race was a doller a cut run as many as you want or the same saw many times, so don't bring a single doller bring a $20.00 and lets race.  It was done any powerhead any bar any chain (run what you brung). Fastest saw at the GTG.



Times are averaged? Bring a 20 and lets race...nice...I like that.



Stumpys Customs said:


> I got the official times here for our dollar race. I'll post them from fastest to slowest.
> 
> Time, Operator, Saw
> 
> 5.7 Andydodgegeek, Stumpbroke Makita 7901
> 
> 6.0 Woodchuck'r, Ecopsey 372xpw
> 
> 6.1 Hedgerow, Stumpbroke 372xp
> 
> 6.1 Sunfish, Stumpbroke 365xpw special
> 
> 6.1 Logging22, Stumpbroke Makita 7901
> 
> 6.2 Woodchuck'r, Ecopsey ECHO 681
> 
> 6.2 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 390xp
> 
> 6.2 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 390xp
> 
> 6.3 WSC, Snelling MS460
> 
> 6.5 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 046
> 
> 6.6 Mweba, Homlite Super650
> 
> 6.8 Andydodgegeek, Treemonkey 064
> 
> 6.9 Sunfish, Stumpbroke 365xpw special
> 
> 7.3 Woodchuck'r, Ecopsey Echo 681
> 
> 7.3 Sunfish, Stumpbroke 365xpw special
> 
> 7.4 Hedgerow, Stock Dolmar 7900
> 
> 7.5 Logging22, loggerized 288xp
> 
> 7.5 Andydodgegeek, Ecopset MS460
> 
> 7.5 MRS. Logging22, Stumpbroke Makita 7901
> 
> 7.5 Sarahdodgegeek, Stumpbroke Makita 7901
> 
> 7.9 WSC, Snelling MS460
> 
> 8.0 Rod, Stock 066
> 
> 8.7 Atvguns, Stumpbroke 066
> 
> 8.8 Mweba, Weberized 562xp
> 
> 9.0 Stumpy, Stumpbroke 359 e-tech
> 
> 9.4 Sawnami, stock Olympyk 962
> 
> 9.5 Sawnami, Stock Olympyk 962
> 
> 11.4 Plumbcrazyjr, Plumbroke 034super
> 
> 11.6 Atvguns, Stumpbroke 036
> 
> 12.3 Levi (lil hedge), Stumpbroke John deere CS56
> 
> 18.0 WSC, Stock 036
> 
> 19.1 Andydodgegeek, Stock 346xp



Good showing Stumpy!! Thats really cool!!! Seems like a lot of fun too!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> Well see what happens, I would like to make it if I can. That's even further south. I suppose you folks are even harder to understand.:msp_w00t:



just like tryin to unnerstand yer wife. can't be done.


----------



## mweba

My 562 felt slow all day (cutting Hedge). Happy to see the times for the 60cc saws in that list, makes me feel a little better.

Stump, I should have taken the time to run that 359 and cs56. Watched them cut many times and they were VERY impressive.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks Stump for the list.
> 
> The only way to be on a list like that is to make this next GTG. The race was a doller a cut run as many as you want or the same saw many times, so don't bring a single doller bring a $20.00 and lets race.  It was done any powerhead any bar any chain (run what you brung). Fastest saw at the GTG.



I will also add the last race was setting you all up to put you money in this next one. :msp_wink: This next one I'll go WOT.


----------



## benp

mweba said:


> My 562 felt slow all day (cutting Hedge). Happy to see the times for the 60cc saws in that list, makes me feel a little better.
> 
> Stump, I should have taken the time to run that 359 and cs56. Watched them cut many times and they were VERY impressive.



Does the 394 need to resurface for you, kinda like an old comfortable shoe?:wink2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

benp said:


> :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Times are averaged? Bring a 20 and lets race...nice...I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Good showing Stumpy!! Thats really cool!!! Seems like a lot of fun too!!



No average just fastest saw wins.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I will also add the last race was setting you all up to put you money in this next one. :msp_wink: This next one I'll go WOT.



:spam::spam:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

benp said:


> Good showing Stumpy!! Thats really cool!!! Seems like a lot of fun too!!





mweba said:


> My 562 felt slow all day (cutting Hedge). Happy to see the times for the 60cc saws in that list, makes me feel a little better.
> 
> Stump, I should have taken the time to run that 359 and cs56. Watched them cut many times and they were VERY impressive.



Thanks guys.



Work Saw Collector said:


> I will also add the last race was setting you all up to put you money in this next one. :msp_wink: This next one I'll go WOT.



Bring it I'll turn my chains around right for the next one.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks Stump for the list.
> 
> The only way to be on a list like that is to make this next GTG. The race was a doller a cut run as many as you want or the same saw many times, so don't bring a single doller bring a $20.00 and lets race.  It was done any powerhead any bar any chain (run what you brung). Fastest saw at the GTG.



I wish more people would have been there with more saws, I could have won even more money. Hahahaha. Sorry I am not usually like this but I have never really won anything before. Except saw races. Why thee I went again. I'm just having fun, I just like saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I will add the fastest saw gets 1/2 the pot other 1/2 going to the host.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Andy its all good I'll talk #### when I have the slowest saw within 100 miles of a GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> I wish more people would have been there with more saws, I could have won even more money. Hahahaha. Sorry I am not usually like this but I have never really won anything before. Except saw races. Why thee I went again. I'm just having fun, I just like saws.



Have fun with it. Nobody here minds. We all got pretty thick hide. We have to to ut up with each other.

Btw I'm pretty excited to I'm not used to makin a good showin at GTG's. usually my stuff won't run.


----------



## benp

andydodgegeek said:


> I wish more people would have been there with more saws, I could have won even more money. Hahahaha. Sorry I am not usually like this but I have never really won anything before. Except saw races. Why thee I went again. I'm just having fun, I just like saws.




Pffft...Dont worry about it. I know how you feel. 

The Stumpy Raffle Dolkita? I wanted to kick someone down the steps when I won that and I STILL feel undeserving of it. 

I think its cool as he!! you are having so much fun and both you and the saw had a great showing!! That's awesome. 

Like I said, the "Blue Brigade" grows....

Btw- Just curious....But what chain are you running on the the Dolkita? This hybrid Windsor crap I have on the 7900 is....bad. Not a good showing of the saw.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just have to say thanks again to Stumpy, my wife, and all the other folks that were sneaking around behind my back to get this thing together. Normally I wouldn't thank Stumpy for sneaking around behind my back but this time he got me good.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## benp

andydodgegeek said:


> I just have to say thanks again to Stumpy, my wife, and all the other folks that were sneaking around behind my back to get this thing together.* Normally I wouldn't thank Stumpy for sneaking around behind my back but this time he got me good.:hmm3grin2orange:*



Obviously cuddled....That happens...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just had some old dull worn out Oregon on it and I still won. Just kidding. It was Oregon though I think lgx. Seems to be some good chain.


----------



## sunfish

mweba said:


> My 562 felt slow all day (cutting Hedge). Happy to see the times for the 60cc saws in that list, makes me feel a little better.
> 
> Stump, I should have taken the time to run that 359 and cs56. Watched them cut many times and they were VERY impressive.



I did run Stumpy's 359 a few times. That think was crazy strong! :msp_w00t:

The Deere was mighty impressive too!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> I just had some old dull worn out Oregon on it and I still won. Just kidding. It was Oregon though I think lgx. Seems to be some good chain.



It WAS a new loop of LGX, but I know you ran it through alot of hedge earlier in the day.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> I did run Stumpy's 359 a few times. That think was crazy strong! :msp_w00t:
> 
> The Deere was mighty impressive too!



I'm haveing sellers remorse on that 359 you talked me out of.:bang:


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> I just had some old dull worn out Oregon on it and I still won. Just kidding. It was Oregon though I think lgx. Seems to be some good chain.



Correct me if I'm wrong,but wasn't this saw your bragging on built in MO.:confused2:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I did run Stumpy's 359 a few times. That think was crazy strong! :msp_w00t:
> 
> The Deere was mighty impressive too!



I want you to notice Steve's times with the 962... It was stock... Now if I can talk him out of it, I'll have a saw to build for the Tennessee build off... Steve??? You listening???
Just sayin... And stuff...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I want you to notice Steve's times with the 962... It was stock... Now if I can talk him out of it, I'll have a saw to build for the Tennessee build off... Steve??? You listening???
> Just sayin... And stuff...:msp_sneaky:



I was hopeing nobody would notice that.:bang: That thing needs to be disected to see if it's already been tampered with. Just sayin. I know it's pushing alot of compression. It was that way when he bought it. Possibly one of the "gooduns" from the factory.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong,but wasn't this saw your bragging on built in MO.:confused2:



It was indeed built in Missouri. Built by a Stumpy fellow in a chicken coop. No matter how many times I say that it still makes me laugh.:msp_smile:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I want you to notice Steve's times with the 962... It was stock... Now if I can talk him out of it, I'll have a saw to build for the Tennessee build off... Steve??? You listening???
> Just sayin... And stuff...:msp_sneaky:



It's my "gitter done quick" firewood saw. Couldn't do without it and it's going to get a workout this weekend. When I first got it I wasn't impressed because it was so stinkin hard to over since it doesn't have a decomp. I've got the hang of it now though


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> I want you to notice Steve's times with the 962... It was stock... Now if I can talk him out of it, I'll have a saw to build for the Tennessee build off... Steve??? You listening???
> Just sayin... And stuff...:msp_sneaky:





Stumpys Customs said:


> I was hopeing nobody would notice that.:bang: That thing needs to be disected to see if it's already been tampered with. Just sayin. I know it's pushing alot of compression. It was that way when he bought it. Possibly one of the "gooduns" from the factory.




Repped


----------



## Mo. Jim

Sagetown said:


> Repped



Sage you should really try and make it up to the fall gtg. I think you would enjoy it,see you over in the GM thread in a bit.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> It's my "gitter done quick" firewood saw. Couldn't do without it and it's going to get a workout this weekend. When I first got it I wasn't impressed because it was so stinkin hard to over since it doesn't have a decomp. I've got the hang of it now though



Crap... :bang:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm haveing sellers remorse on that 359 you talked me out of.:bang:


Just say the word man, I'll sell it back to ya. 

I pulled the muff and it has some scoring, comp is at 150 psi? Lookin at the piston, it should not have that much comp... It runs good, overall in good shape, but has no balls. I ordered a meteor piston. Will see how it goes.


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> It's my "gitter done quick" firewood saw. Couldn't do without it and it's going to get a workout this weekend. When I first got it I wasn't impressed because it was so stinkin hard to over since it doesn't have a decomp. I've got the hang of it now though



That is an impressive running saw, Steve!!! :msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Recovery (That I can believe in,...)*

I'll upload some pics later today, but I'm back in 'bidness' now. And stuff. Picked up a Dolkita 6401 yesterday with a bit of character and some misc bruises. Runs out nice though and everything's intact. 20" bar. Got it off of another of the KS guys on here for a pretty good price. AND an older buddy gave me one of the old Poulan top handles with the almost Dodge Lime green casings, just cause he hadn't runt it in about 7 years.

Now hopefully in about a month or so, I'll have a form Spectr29 - Stumpbroke 372. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll upload some pics later today, but I'm back in 'bidness' now. And stuff. Picked up a Dolkita 6401 yesterday with a bit of character and some misc bruises. Runs out nice though and everything's intact. 20" bar. Got it off of another of the KS guys on here for a pretty good price. AND an older buddy gave me one of the old Poulan top handles with the almost Dodge Lime green casings, just cause he hadn't runt it in about 7 years.
> 
> Now hopefully in about a month or so, I'll have a form *Spectr29 - Stumpbroke 372. *:msp_thumbsup:



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> That is an impressive running saw, Steve!!! :msp_smile:



It has more in it...
Just sayin...
An stuff...
:hell_boy:


----------



## specter29

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll upload some pics later today, but I'm back in 'bidness' now. And stuff. Picked up a Dolkita 6401 yesterday with a bit of character and some misc bruises. Runs out nice though and everything's intact. 20" bar. Got it off of another of the KS guys on here for a pretty good price. AND an older buddy gave me one of the old Poulan top handles with the almost Dodge Lime green casings, just cause he hadn't runt it in about 7 years.
> 
> Now hopefully in about a month or so, I'll have a form Spectr29 - Stumpbroke 372. :msp_thumbsup:



You just need to stay on Stumpy about that 372. Just sayin he's a busy guy


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Just say the word man, I'll sell it back to ya.
> 
> I pulled the muff and it has some scoring, comp is at 150 psi? Lookin at the piston, it should not have that much comp... It runs good, overall in good shape, but has no balls. I ordered a meteor piston. Will see how it goes.



WOw, that makes me sound like a douchbag thet sells burnt up saws. :bang: I'll buy it back if you aint happy with it. I never checked the piston since it had good comp & ran about the same as this other 359 before I ported it. Sorry Don. Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Stump, are you gonna make it to Iowa next eweekend?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> Na Stumpy i just gotta give ya i little he!!, your great guy and stand behind the stuff you build what happened to that 372 is flukey like we talked and i couldnt find a greater guy to send my saws to and thats why im sending my 576 and having you build that 562. *All i meant by it was your a busy guy*. not to mention all of the saws i have from are wickedly strong and I will keep sending you saws



I wasn't talkin to you. I was givin sunfish some chit:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> WOw, that makes me sound like a douchbag thet sells burnt up saws. :bang: I'll buy it back if you aint happy with it. I never checked the piston since it had good comp & ran about the same as this other 359 before I ported it. Sorry Don. Let me know what you want to do.



*I want to keep it!* 

It runs OK and has good comp. You did nothing wrong at all.

I need to get it into my brother's hands, so I can get my 357 back. I'll do a MM and might tweak the ports a bit.

It's all good !


----------



## mweba

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Stump, are you gonna make it to Iowa next eweekend?



We would need an extra out house and more gravy:rolleyes2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mweba said:


> We would need an extra out house and more gravy:rolleyes2:



I think that same gravy comes in a five gallen bucket not just those little one gallon cans. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think that same gravy comes in a five gallen bucket not just those little one gallon cans. :hmm3grin2orange:



Believe you are right! And don't forget the spork


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Believe you are right! And don't forget the spork



Or a shovel...


----------



## Jwalker1911

Im willing to bet that you guys are a hoot to hang out with....hope I can make next years


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Stump, are you gonna make it to Iowa next eweekend?



Not this time, I'd love too, but got too many irons in the fire right now.



Jwalker1911 said:


> Im willing to bet that you guys are a hoot to hang out with....hope I can make next years


You definately need to make it to Jasper in OCT.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Back to Jasper planning, not trying to dictate what we have but I like Catfish? If we had three or four members frying it up wouldn't take to long. I have one like the one used at Les' last year. Thoughts? Anyone else have one?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok so knowone liked the catfish idea, we could fry any kind of fish you like?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok so knowone liked the catfish idea, we could fry any kind of fish you like?



See... The problem was... You mentioned catfish, and we all got hungry, and went to lunch...


----------



## atvguns

We had catfish friday night and you refused to come


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> We had catfish friday night and you refused to come



Man I am the last to know anything around this website. :msp_angry: I didn't know I missed it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bump some members are not on here yet.

Rvalue
WSC
ATVGuns
Hedgerow
sawnami
this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
Hank Chinaski
jerrycmorrow
wendell
Stumpy
Freehand
Dave Boyt.
Wknd Lumberjack
Logging22
Lurch2
WoodChuck'r
Sunfish
Mo. Jim


Just post to get added to the list.

Fish fry
saw racing
saw and parts trading
Stumpy watching optional? :msp_wub:
Directions will be in a PM as we get closer to the GTG.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok so knowone liked the catfish idea, we could fry any kind of fish you like?



I'm in!

Catfish Good!!! 

Any kind of fish Fried is Good!

Have cooker also, can bring...


----------



## sunfish

I hate that I missed the fish fry at Spencer's Friday night. :msp_sad:


----------



## sunfish

We'll have to figure some way to deep fry Gravy for Stump.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> We'll have to figure some way to deep fry Gravy for Stump.:msp_biggrin:



Anything deep fryed is better for you.  Mom used to fry our eggs in inches of old bacon grease man that was good eating. 

I mispelled some of those but don't know how to fix it. :msp_razz:


----------



## specter29

sunfish said:


> We'll have to figure some way to deep fry Gravy for Stump.:msp_biggrin:



just dump the gravy on french fries that should be close enough:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> We'll have to figure some way to deep fry Gravy for Stump.:msp_biggrin:



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> just dump the gravy on french fries that should be close enough:msp_biggrin:



EVEN better


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> I hate that I missed the fish fry at Spencer's Friday night. :msp_sad:



I robbed the fridge when I left Sunday and ate fish all the way home. Thanks Stacey


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anything deep fryed is better for you.  Mom used to fry our eggs in inches of old bacon grease man that was good eating.
> 
> I mispelled some of those but don't know how to fix it. :msp_razz:



They call those "Basted" eggs around here, and they're the absolute best!!!
:dribble:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bump some members are not on here yet.
> October 19.20,21
> 
> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> Wknd Lumberjack
> Logging22
> Lurch2
> WoodChuck'r
> Sunfish
> Mo. Jim
> 
> 
> Just post to get added to the list.
> 
> Fish fry
> saw racing
> saw and parts trading
> Stumpy watching optional? :msp_wub:
> Directions will be in a PM as we get closer to the GTG.



I want to add those up north and overseas reading this thread. This next GTG is your only chance to see a redneck and/or hillbilly in his natural habitat (They have never been filmed in natural habitat). Don't let them know your watching they will start strutting. You don't want to see that. 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

:hmm3grin2orange: Man I'm really pushing this next GTG as The GTG  not A GTG. :hmm3grin2orange: We might have to all haul logs in.  I'll have to get brakes put on this new one ton just like Hedgerow. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now here is a place for a GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One more then I'll quit for today.

I can't wait to get to the site and make some cookies.


----------



## Hedgerow

The Beav likes cookies... :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs




----------



## specter29

Stumpys Customs said:


>



lol nice bet i know were you got that from :wink2:


----------



## specter29

hey Stumpy PIE


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> hey Stumpy PIE



yOU'RE not helping!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bump some members are not on here yet.
> 
> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> Wknd Lumberjack
> Logging22
> Lurch2
> WoodChuck'r
> Sunfish
> Mo. Jim
> 
> 
> Just post to get added to the list.
> 
> Fish fry
> saw racing
> saw and parts trading
> Stumpy watching optional? :msp_wub:
> Directions will be in a PM as we get closer to the GTG.



didn't i hear someone mention bringing bass fishing gear?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> didn't i hear someone mention bringing bass fishing gear?



Yep... But you have to actually attend to use it Jerry... oke:


----------



## Stumpys Customs




----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Man I'm really pushing this next GTG as The GTG  not A GTG. :hmm3grin2orange: We might have to all haul logs in.  I'll have to get brakes put on this new one ton just like Hedgerow. :msp_thumbup:


Man with $4 dollar gas I hate to think about the cost of taking the v10 to Jasper with a load of logs any way we could chip in and get some delivered locally.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


>



Why is Stumpy always in the middle with a big smile on his face:taped:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Man with $4 dollar gas I hate to think about the cost of taking the v10 to Jasper with a load of logs any way we could chip in and get some delivered locally.



I'll get with Dan and see where we are at. Maybe I can bring some as I go the morning of.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... But you have to actually attend to use it Jerry... oke:



hey! i resemble that remark. i'm gonna keep my calendar hidden so's you guys can't change the date to one i'm already committed to. i'm just hopeful no family stuff comes up again. 
btw, it was me that arranged for that rain shower youse guys got. was somewhat difficult to arrange for all the way from florida but i managed. i coulda rained it out but thought, why not let the boyz have some fun. hope yall did. :msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll get with Dan and see where we are at. Maybe I can bring some as I go the morning of.



reckon he'll have some downed trees off the cleared off area that can be dragged up? gonna have a mill, got saws, got helpers. got a skidder?


----------



## specter29

wish i could make it


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Back to Jasper planning, not trying to dictate what we have but I like Catfish? If we had three or four members frying it up wouldn't take to long. I have one like the one used at Les' last year. Thoughts? Anyone else have one?



I think a certain member's wife's TriTip would be an excellent choice! 

Anybody make good deviled eggs? I think that would go over well.


And Andy, I'm glad to see you got to win their money. I went down there last fall after all their bragging about the chainsaw racing they were going to have but after I pulled my saws out, everybody seemed to forget we were supposed to do it. 

Then, I had to use my own money for gas to get back.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I think a certain member's wife's TriTip would be an excellent choice!
> 
> Anybody make good deviled eggs? I think that would go over well.
> 
> 
> And Andy, I'm glad to see you got to win their money. I went down there last fall after all their bragging about the chainsaw racing they were going to have but after I pulled my saws out, everybody seemed to forget we were supposed to do it.
> 
> Then, I had to use my own money for gas to get back.



You're in trouble this time Wendell...
I'm gonna sharpen the chain on the 372...
:hell_boy:

Bring yer foldin' money...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> wish i could make it



The GTGs are all fun and games till dark, then someone runs between you and the fire wearing nothing but a tube top.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You're in trouble this time Wendell...
> I'm gonna sharpen the chain on the 372...
> :hell_boy:
> 
> Bring yer foldin' money...



You will have to get in line behind me, I want to stomp on him and his saw first.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You will have to get in line behind me, I want to stomp on him first.



All we gotta do is get Wendell in a 3 cut race, and it won't matter how fast the saws are...

[video=youtube;TzqMmF7Af-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzqMmF7Af-8[/video]
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> All we gotta do is get Wendell in a 3 cut race, and it won't matter how fast the saws are...
> 
> :big_smile:



This time lets have the doller race early saturday morning not the end of the day when all the saws are dull. :msp_smile:

This time I'm not even unloading the fast saws until the race is starting. Everyone and there brother trying to dull my saws before the race. :wink2:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> This time lets have the doller race early saturday morning not the end of the day when all the saws are dull. :msp_smile:
> 
> This time I'm not even unloading the fast saws until the race is starting. Everyone and there brother trying to dull my saws before the race. :wink2:



What are you talking about my brother wasn't even there:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> All we gotta do is get Wendell in a 3 cut race, and it won't matter how fast the saws are...
> 
> :big_smile:



And to think I used to like you. :msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> The GTGs are all fun and games till dark, then someone runs between you and the fire wearing nothing but a tube top.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> You will have to get in line behind me, I want to stomp on him and his saw first.



Hell, Stephen, you came in 9th with the saws that were there.

We get a few more WI boys heading down and you won't even be on page 1. :msp_scared:


You want me to race you with my Zip to make sure you win something?


----------



## specter29

wendell said:


> Hell, Stephen, you came in 9th with the saws that were there.
> 
> We get a few more WI boys heading down and you won't even be on page 1. :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> You want me to race you with my Zip to make sure you win something?



I think e should make em come up here on our turf.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



Howdy Dan... I got you a new avatar...





:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I think e should make em come up here on our turf.



I've been on your turf...
It's kinda soft and squishy...
:msp_wink:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> I've been on your turf...
> It's kinda soft and squishy...
> :msp_wink:



Depends want part of the state :rolleyes2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You're in trouble this time Wendell...
> I'm gonna sharpen the chain on the 372...
> :hell_boy:
> 
> Bring yer foldin' money...



If you really think your saw is fast race for pinks:msp_w00t:.. Man to Man or you get the Idea.


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


>



Linky no werky……..:misdoubt:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Linky no werky……..:misdoubt:



You are the bravest man I know I was sceeered:msp_scared: to click some things can't be forgot.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Linky no werky……..:misdoubt:



I didn't click it...
For fear that it would...
:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Alright, fess up. How many of you actually tried to click it????:msp_wub:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Alright, fess up. How many of you actually tried to click it????:msp_wub:



I done told the truth. Honest besides if I did I wouldn't admit it in open forum.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

All I can see is a red X no link at all


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you really think your saw is fast race for pinks:msp_w00t:.. Man to Man or you get the Idea.



I just happen to have a pink saw!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I done told the truth. Honest besides if I did I wouldn't admit it in open forum.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



That, and you can still see to type...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> All I can see is a red X no link at all



You need to switch to google chrome.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Rod just reminded me that if we are doing fish like at Les' we have to do some Joe Joes as well.  I had forgot about them I had to ask What is a Joe Joe? Down here we call them tater wedges.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump I didn't clicky linky I was afraid I'd like what I would have seen.


----------



## Hedgerow

This thread does NOT belong on page 2...
BAM!!!


----------



## atvguns

It was getting kinda crusty like Stumpys shorts:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and I'm looking for a good build off saw... Can not exceed 65 cc... Closed port... If anyone has one, let me know... I have no need for one, or I'd just buy a 365 and be done with it... The wierder the better... I like underdog saws... I may just get a poulan and enter it...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and I'm looking for a good build off saw... Can not exceed 65 cc... Closed port... If anyone has one, let me know... I have no need for one, or I'd just buy a 365 and be done with it... The wierder the better... I like underdog saws... I may just get a poulan and enter it...


Hum I am thinking:bang:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and I'm looking for a good build off saw... Can not exceed 65 cc... Closed port... If anyone has one, let me know... I have no need for one, or I'd just buy a 365 and be done with it... The wierder the better... I like underdog saws... I may just get a poulan and enter it...



What build off is this?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Hum I am thinking:bang:



James click here. 090 sleave.

I just googled the part number and Bailiey's shows to have it.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> James click here. 090 sleave.
> 
> I just googled the part number and Bailiey's shows to have it.


 Thanks It must have just came in I have googled the numbers several times and got nothing


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> James click here. 090 sleave.
> 
> I just googled the part number and Bailiey's shows to have it.



Here is Part Number 30 on your list.
I don't know this web site but they have the thrust coller


----------



## Hedgerow

I was hoping for an efco, but I may just enter a 3.7 crafty... Or maybe a poulan bad boy... 
I hate 65 cc saws... Terry would have picked those...:bang:


----------



## logging22

I leave you guys alone for a minute and things go crazy. Wendull, if you aint coming to Jasper in Oct, i aint coming. Build off? Which saw now?? How bout we race ALL of them, add the times together, divide by the cc's, add the number on the cover and multiply by Stumpys weight. Do they make a number that big? Anyhoo, fish sounds good. Matt, ill look for a weird saw for ya,(mini mac), JUst kidding. Is Stihl Sawing (aka Ricky the Rooster) coming? I sure hope so. That guy is a riot. Hope Freehand and Rope can make it this time. FWIW, me and the wife would really like to make it there on Wed or Thurs. Matt and Stumpy and Don and Ken and Steven and Eric and Andy and Sarah and Mitch and Jason and Jim and Spencer and the other Eric and John and Mark and, well, you get the idea, COME EARLY dang it. Fishing sounds good. I wanna ride Matts four wheeler this time maybe. Wow, this maybe a Tl;dr. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> What build off is this?



Tennessee...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I was hoping for an efco, but I may just enter a 3.7 crafty... Or maybe a poulan bad boy...
> I hate 65 cc saws... Terry would have picked those...:bang:



Just picked up a brandy new 362. Its only 59cc but pretty close eh??:taped:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> I leave you guys alone for a minute and things go crazy. Wendull, if you aint coming to Jasper in Oct, i aint coming. Build off? Which saw now?? How bout we race ALL of them, add the times together, divide by the cc's, add the number on the cover and multiply by Stumpys weight. Do they make a number that big? Anyhoo, fish sounds good. Matt, ill look for a weird saw for ya,(mini mac), JUst kidding. Is Stihl Sawing (aka Ricky the Rooster) coming? I sure hope so. That guy is a riot. Hope Freehand and Rope can make it this time. FWIW, me and the wife would really like to make it there on Wed or Thurs. Matt and Stumpy and Don and Ken and Steven and Eric and Andy and Sarah and Mitch and Jason and Jim and Spencer and the other Eric and John and Mark and, well, you get the idea, COME EARLY dang it. Fishing sounds good. I wanna ride Matts four wheeler this time maybe. Wow, this maybe a Tl;dr. :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't be shy, let us know what yer thinkin.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Just picked up a brandy new 362. Its only 59cc but pretty close eh??:taped:



Those can be made into a lil beast. Just sayin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Just picked up a brandy new 362. Its only 59cc but pretty close eh??:taped:



Cool I like the 361 the 362 should be a good saw. Is that trading material?


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Just picked up a brandy new 362. Its only 59cc but pretty close eh??:taped:





Stumpys Customs said:


> Those can be made into a lil beast. Just sayin.



So can a 359...and stuff. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> So can a 359...and stuff. :msp_sneaky:



Yes it can


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool I like the 361 the 362 should be a good saw. Is that trading material?



Im thinking gear drive...............041 or something. Just sayin. And stuff


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'd say outa all the 4 cube saws I've built, that 359 was the best so far. The 2165 was nice too. 4 cubes are prolly my favorite size to build. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Just picked up a brandy new 362. Its only 59cc but pretty close eh??:taped:



That may be too nice of a saw... You got anything older that's close to 65cc and not so valuable??? You don't wanna turn me loose on something that matters...
The only reason I'm doing it is to add to the fray... More people that build, more fun and bs flung around... That's the part I like...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawnami

Well, I have internet now. After 3 days and 3 promises to fix the problem by the next day and no update calls and never showing up, I told AT&T to put it where the sun doesn't shine and now we have Verizon internet and new Verizon phones to eliminate all of the services that I had with AT&T..:angry2::angry2::angry2:




What! No cigarette Stephen?:hmm3grin2orange:
View attachment 234521






Mo-Jim thinking he'll have a cup of coffee after this cut.
View attachment 234522





Conner attacking the cant.
View attachment 234523





Shelden? slicing off a cookie. (correct me if I'm wrong Stump)
View attachment 234524


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bump some members are not on here yet.
> 
> Rvalue
> WSC
> ATVGuns
> Hedgerow
> sawnami
> this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
> Hank Chinaski
> jerrycmorrow
> wendell
> Stumpy
> Freehand
> Dave Boyt.
> Wknd Lumberjack
> Logging22
> Lurch2
> WoodChuck'r
> Sunfish
> Mo. Jim
> 
> 
> Just post to get added to the list.
> 
> Fish fry
> saw racing
> saw and parts trading
> Stumpy watching optional? :msp_wub:
> Directions will be in a PM as we get closer to the GTG.





Stumpys Customs said:


> I'd say outa all the 4 cube saws I've built, that 359 was the best so far. The 2165 was nice too. 4 cubes are prolly my favorite size to build. :msp_thumbsup:



+2 and stuff. Dad announced that he wants to come play again, (as both of us were hosed on the weekend for this latest one. I will have an eclectic collection this time, between the Dolkita, the 261, the Mac 35, the Homey C-5, the crapsman (whatever it is) and the recent Poulan acquisition. We should both be making it, bein' one state down and all...


----------



## sawnami

Les's old Mac

View attachment 234532





Les checking her out.

View attachment 234533





Stump and Don

View attachment 234534





Plumbcrazy in deep concentration

View attachment 234535





No Matt's not cutting out, he's just squaring the log.

View attachment 234536


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Les's old Mac
> 
> View attachment 234532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les checking her out.
> 
> View attachment 234533


That's a neat old saw Sorry les I didn't mean to tear it up


----------



## sawnami

Lurch and Woodchuck'r

View attachment 234546





Now that's a beautiful saw!

View attachment 234547





Hot competition

View attachment 234548





The saw pile

View attachment 234549


----------



## sawnami

View attachment 234550








View attachment 234551


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I could say that I came down to Missouri and smoked all you guys but that just sounds so wrong.



But was it not a Mo. built saw that did the smoking?


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and I'm looking for a good build off saw... Can not exceed 65 cc... Closed port... If anyone has one, let me know... I have no need for one, or I'd just buy a 365 and be done with it... The wierder the better... I like underdog saws... I may just get a poulan and enter it...



You can borrow my Husq 365 and port it. We can split the winnings.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> But was it not a Mo. built saw that did the smoking?



It sure was, Stumpy did an excellent job I could not have been happier. I'm just enjoying my short lived fame. We sure had a good time playing with all you folks down there, I've been telling family and coworkers about it and I don't think they get it. They all look at me like I'm nuts when I say we had a fun time playing with chainsaws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

October 19,20,21

Rvalue
WSC
ATVGuns
Hedgerow
sawnami
this spot reserved for someone that never shows.
Hank Chinaski
jerrycmorrow
wendell
Stumpy
Freehand
Dave Boyt.
Wknd Lumberjack
Logging22
Lurch2
WoodChuck'r
Sunfish
Mo. Jim
Locust Cutter

Just post to get added to the list.


Directions will be in a PM as we get closer to the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dave Boyt said:


> You can borrow my Husq 365 and port it. We can split the winnings.



The buildoff he is talking about there are no winnings its bragging rights race in Tn, that being said I'll bet Matt could make it run.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> The buildoff he is talking about there are no winnings its bragging rights race in Tn, that being said I'll bet Matt could make it run.



Unless Terry has changed things, it will be for $$$$. Top three will pay out. I just gotta pick three saws to take.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Steven, The youngest's name is Shelman, Shelbob, Shelbob Squishypants, & Stumpy jr jr jr.


----------



## sunfish

A 365 with 'da works' will win the build off. Just sayin... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Unless Terry has changed things, it will be for $$$$. Top three will pay out. I just gotta pick three saws to take.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Steven, The youngest's name is Shelman, Shelbob, Shelbob Squishypants, & Stumpy jr jr jr.



Really I thought all these buildoffs were for bragging rights, if they are paying maybe I should go all in and send a solid 5 place saw. :hmm3grin2orange: Really I don't have anything in that class.


----------



## Locust Cutter

It'a funny how Sawnami's rather large Homelite kind of stands out from the other saws around it, when the group pictures are taken. Just sayin':yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> A 365 with 'da works' will win the build off. Just sayin... :msp_mellow:



Probably... Whatever I bring won't win though... So I may go for "unique" and just make a show... Whatever it ends up being, will be pretty mean though... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

I'm goin to take my 365 xtra special to the next level. It's already fast, but has little port work. Lots more in it! Y'all have to watch out at Dan's :msp_sneaky:

Wont work for this build off though...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you looking to buy a saw or you looking to build one so you cqn show it off and then return it? just askin


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Really I thought all these buildoffs were for bragging rights, if they are paying maybe I should go all in and send a solid 5 place saw. :hmm3grin2orange: Really I don't have anything in that class.



036, 361 are in that class. just sayin


sunfish said:


> A 365 with 'da works' will win the build off. Just sayin... :msp_mellow:


Thats my prediction also.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> 036, 361 are in that class. just sayin
> 
> Thats my prediction also.



Yea but the 65cc will be the saw to beat in that race.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My GTG loot Pics. 

Stihl 08S thanks Les



003 by supercabs78, on Flickr




004 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Bucket and tub full of 038 stuff. :hmm3grin2orange: thats the stuff right there. 



005 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea but the 65cc will be the saw to beat in that race.



Probably... Just not sure how many cc's could be given up and still run with them...:msp_confused:
We know 65 is the top limit, but they will be running 16" bars with any round filed chain you want to hang on em'... Suggestions??? Need a saw that runs like a 346, but with ~ 10-15 more cc's... I think once you get down to 60cc, you're out of the running... But maybe I'm wrong there...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you looking to buy a saw or you looking to build one so you cqn show it off and then return it? just askin



Just build one to play with and send it back... That's what I did with the 039... It didn't win, but it WAS SEXY!!!
:sexy_girl:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm not a pro but the 361/362 are 59cc and wont get it. The 036 is 61cc and thats close but if it was me wanting to enter, I git as close to the max cc as I could get. I might go over to acres and see what can get close to 65cc.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think this would fill the bill if played with a tad 65CC 12500 rpm stock Poulan 405 Made in Nashville Arkansas it says? I just don't know if they are hard to find or not.

Link


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Just build one to play with and send it back... That's what I did with the 039... It didn't win, but it WAS SEXY!!!
> :sexy_girl:



i've got an Olympyk 264 - 61cc and a Poulan PP375 - 61cc if you've any interest. both are runners. don't recall regarding any scoring but the way they run i wouldn't think much, if any. stephen may recall the 264 from his gtg, or not.
plus, got a Oly 264 in a box. looks like p&c can be used-some scoring. unfortunately muffler bolt broke off and some idiot drilled the ezout hole crooked (me) so it been sitting for a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The Poulan 4000 is nice but looks like it turns some slower.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've got an Olympyk 264 - 61cc and a Poulan PP375 - 61cc if you've any interest. both are runners. don't recall regarding any scoring but the way they run i wouldn't think much, if any. stephen may recall the 264 from his gtg, or not.
> plus, got a Oly 264 in a box. looks like p&c can be used-some scoring. unfortunately muffler bolt broke off and some idiot drilled the ezout hole crooked (me) so it been sitting for a while.



Got any Pics of that 375? That saw might do.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think this would fill the bill if played with a tad 65CC 12500 rpm stock Poulan 405 Made in Nashville Arkansas it says? I just don't know if they are hard to find or not.
> 
> Link



405 dates back to the Pioneer P40 (Farmsaw was similar with cheaper recoil and other parts). They're strong, but probably not real fast. Maybe running a 9 pin sprocket to make use of the torque of the reed valve motor?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve NW WI said:


> 405 dates back to the Pioneer P40 (Farmsaw was similar with cheaper recoil and other parts). They're strong, but probably not real fast. Maybe running a 9 pin sprocket to make use of the torque of the reed valve motor?



That takes care of that Matt don't like reed motors, If I remember right. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve NW WI said:


> 405 dates back to the Pioneer P40 (Farmsaw was similar with cheaper recoil and other parts). They're strong, but probably not real fast. Maybe running a 9 pin sprocket to make use of the torque of the reed valve motor?



Now I'm hunting one. :hmm3grin2orange: We got to stop talking saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think this would fill the bill if played with a tad 65CC 12500 rpm stock Poulan 405 Made in Nashville Arkansas it says? I just don't know if they are hard to find or not.
> 
> Link



Unfortunately, it's a reed valve motor... And closer to 85cc if the bore and stroke dimensions are accurate...
Someone may want to let acres site know...
:big_smile:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> My GTG loot Pics.
> 
> Stihl 08S thanks Les


 Every time that 08 makes it to a GTG it goes home with a new owner next GTG it's my turn:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Unfortunately, it's a reed valve motor... And closer to 85cc if the bore and stroke dimensions are accurate...
> Someone may want to let acres site know...
> :big_smile:



Now I really really want one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've got an Olympyk 264 - 61cc and a Poulan PP375 - 61cc if you've any interest. both are runners. don't recall regarding any scoring but the way they run i wouldn't think much, if any. stephen may recall the 264 from his gtg, or not.
> plus, got a Oly 264 in a box. looks like p&c can be used-some scoring. unfortunately muffler bolt broke off and some idiot drilled the ezout hole crooked (me) so it been sitting for a while.



Jerry? I got just the saw for you... I'll bring it down to AR this fall... I found it in my truck last week...
And the Crafty 3.7 showdown is back on!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Stroke on a 405 "should" be 1.437, but I'd double check with the Pioneer guys to be sure. That makes it @ 65cc


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Stroke on a 405 "should" be 1.437, but I'd double check with the Pioneer guys to be sure. That makes it @ 65cc



I wondered about that... Acres has it at 47.5 bore and 47.5 stroke or something like that... 
It did not compute...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Be cool if an old Poulan won the 65cc build off!


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've got an Olympyk 264 - 61cc and a Poulan PP375 - 61cc if you've any interest. both are runners. don't recall regarding any scoring but the way they run i wouldn't think much, if any. stephen may recall the 264 from his gtg, or not.
> plus, got a Oly 264 in a box. looks like p&c can be used-some scoring. unfortunately muffler bolt broke off and some idiot drilled the ezout hole crooked (me) so it been sitting for a while.



The 264 needs a serious look. I know that mine has the traditional Olympyk compression.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Be cool if an old Poulan won the 65cc build off!



What do you guys think about a torque monster Partner S65???
65cc
48mm bore
36mm stroke
Working rpm's are low though...
It would have cool factor..


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> The 264 needs a serious look. I know that mine has the traditional Olympyk compression.



But does it have 962 type compression?

Also, is the 264 a 264F or 264 deluxe?
That would make a difference...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> But does it have 962 type compression?
> 
> Also, is the 264 a 264F or 264 deluxe?
> That would make a difference...



the runner is a 264
the boxed one is a 264F (i think)
all the 264's are same displacement. acres says the Olympyk 264 is 59cc (no B & S info) whereas the OleoMac 264 is 61cc (47mm bore x 35mm stroke). seriously, is the same company gonna make the two saws with different displacements. i think, without ANY proof, that Acres may be incorrect this time.
never checked compression so can't say. never had any problems cutting though


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> the runner is a 264
> the boxed one is a 264F (i think)
> never checked compression so can't say. never had any problems cutting though



The 264, I believe was only 59cc... 
Though good saws, I don't think you can give up that many cc's to a 365xp and expect not to get beat up on... It's gonna be tough finding a saw with "cool" factor that will run with these build off saws.
I think it can be done, but it won't be easy...

And yes, I have found 3 errors on acres site just today. Still a great resource though.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Got any Pics of that 375? That saw might do.



heayar, this is it the rainy night i got it. cleaned up with chain now.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Jerry? I got just the saw for you... I'll bring it down to AR this fall... I found it in my truck last week...
> And the Crafty 3.7 showdown is back on!!!



don't want it if its a mini mac. and yes, the showdown is on. who else was it that had one? wasn't it stumpy and locust cutter?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> What do you guys think about a torque monster Partner S65???
> 65cc
> 48mm bore
> 36mm stroke
> Working rpm's are low though...
> It would have cool factor..



Are they hard to find?

Kenneth you got some? (he has one of everything) :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> heayar, this is it the rainy night i got it. cleaned up with chain now.



Looks like the 330 I had. You looking for anything trading/selling? 

If Matt don't jump on it for the buildoff.

I'm not trying to run under you Matt just asking.


----------



## Metals406

Why no 262XP's? They're pretty dern close to the 65cc limit.


----------



## Hedgerow

Metals406 said:


> Why no 262XP's? They're pretty dern close to the 65cc limit.



That would be a great candidate... 48 bore x 34 stroke... Speed demon...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't want it if its a mini mac. and yes, the showdown is on. who else was it that had one? wasn't it stumpy and locust cutter?



Well? Thanks to Strumpet, I now have 2 of them... But would donate one to anyone wanting to fix er' up for a showdown!!! Stephen??? You game??? 
We'll call it snail races!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are they hard to find?
> 
> Kenneth you got some? (he has one of everything) :msp_biggrin:



I'll be chatting with Kenneth later today... I'll get his input... 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Metals406 said:


> Why no 262XP's? They're pretty dern close to the 65cc limit.



We were talking the buildoff without the normal Stihl or Hushy saws, something odd or a little different.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm with James a Poulan need to win this race.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We were talking the buildoff without the normal Stihl or Hushy saws, something odd or a little different.



This class was custom made for a 365... You'd be crazy to want to run anything else... That's why I wanna find something else... I think Stump may try to brave the open port 6401 this round... I can't wait to run that one... Should be a dandy!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> This class was custom made for a 365... You'd be crazy to want to run anything else... That's why I wanna find something else... I think Stump may try to brave the open port 6401 this round... I can't wait to run that one... Should be a dandy!!!



That what I thought with the 5 in the cc cut off. I'm not a Hushy guy but when I heard the cc cut off I knew it was for that saw.

I just asked in the Poulan thread we will see what those guys say.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well? Thanks to Strumpet, I now have 2 of them... But would donate one to anyone wanting to fix er' up for a showdown!!! Stephen??? You game???
> We'll call it snail races!!!



What saw we talking about here, I'll try anything once.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What saw we talking about here, I'll try anything once.



Craftsman 3.7...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Craftsman 3.7...



I'm in.

I'll have to look up a pic of it but think I know a guy who has a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I found two totally different kinds of 3.7 Craftsmans 





Looks just like my 3400s


other one


----------



## Hedgerow

Yep... This one is my shelf queen...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I found two totally different kinds of 3.7 Craftsmans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like my 3400s
> 
> 
> other one



That's the best one's... 
Rebadged Poulan...
The other is made by Roper...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That's the best one's...
> Rebadged Poulan...
> The other is made by Roper...



So my 3400 are just a couple cc less that the they are 3.4 vs your 3.7 its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> So my 3400 are just a couple cc less that the they are 3.4 vs your 3.7 its on like donkey kong.



I guess he didn't hear me, I'll yell it. (its on like donkey kong)
:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Metals406

Work Saw Collector said:


> We were talking the buildoff without the normal Stihl or Hushy saws, something odd or a little different.



Ahhh, gotcha! That's a neat build-off rule.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I guess he didn't hear me, I'll yell it. (its on like donkey kong)
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



The snail races are on!!! Bring yer dollar!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't want it if its a mini mac. and yes, the showdown is on. who else was it that had one? wasn't it stumpy and locust cutter?



I just picked a Craftsman 3.5. If I get it running, I'll bring it. (it's a baby Homie 750)


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> We were talking the buildoff without the normal Stihl or Hushy saws, something odd or a little different.



My money would be on an Efco 165.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

3.4 to 3.7 race

This race won't be like the 029 last time all stock, I'm really going to take it apart and poke the parts with a stick roll them around some look at them for hours then put it back together. 

There is all kind of time before The Sawtober Fest.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> My money would be on an Efco 165.



That gives me an idea, I know where a EFCO is but don't know what size. I'll go see him next week.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Looks like the 330 I had. You looking for anything trading/selling?
> 
> If Matt don't jump on it for the buildoff.
> 
> I'm not trying to run under you Matt just asking.



if i had two you'd be on. just got one and really like it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got off the horn with Kenneth... Looks like there will be an Efco in Tennessee.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just got off the horn with Kenneth... Looks like there will be an Efco in Tennessee.



Are you going to give it a looking over?


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> 4 cubes are prolly my favorite size to build. :msp_thumbsup:



Is that due to your small and dainty hands?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Is that due to your small and dainty hands?



You got to give him credit for being creative, he shortens the starter rope so he don't slam the crankcase into the floor when dropstarting.  

Sorry Stump I just couldn't help it.


----------



## specter29

maybe I should send stumpy my poulan 4620 so he can beat ya all :check:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> maybe I should send stumpy my poulan 4620 so he can beat ya all :check:



Are you talkin beat us in a race, or beat us with the saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you talkin beat us in a race, or beat us with the saw. :hmm3grin2orange:



depends how riled up you get stumpy if send it to him


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you going to give it a looking over?



Yea... I got some ideas... I'll need my good buddy Stumpy's assistance on one of the phases, then a little tap here, a little this and that...??? 
What could go wrong??? 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> maybe I should send stumpy my poulan 4620 so he can beat ya all :check:



The way the saws are turning out lately, find Stump a 365xp, and he may win the whole thing... But he may be working up something "different"...
I'll have to rattle his cage and find out...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> The way the saws are turning out lately, find Stump a 365xp, and he may win the whole thing... But he may be working up something "different"...
> I'll have to rattle his cage and find out...




I know he's got an out of the box option you'll just have to wait and see :msp_wink::help:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I know he's got an out of the box option you'll just have to wait and see :msp_wink::help:



Like maybe a 562???
Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
That's a cool choice if it is...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The way the saws are turning out lately, find Stump a 365xp, and he may win the whole thing... But he may be working up something "different"...
> I'll have to rattle his cage and find out...


The Stumpster is gettin Good, Real Good! :msp_sneaky:



specter29 said:


> I know he's got an out of the box option you'll just have to wait and see :msp_wink::help:





Hedgerow said:


> Like maybe a 562???
> Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
> That's a cool choice if it is...



Is what I was thinkin. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> The way the saws are turning out lately, find Stump a 365xp, and he may win the whole thing... But he may be working up something "different"...
> I'll have to rattle his cage and find out...



I got a 365 & a 2165 at my disposal right now. I also got a 6401, ms361, & maybee a few others that would fit the bill. I will definately enter a 365.



specter29 said:


> I know he's got an out of the box option you'll just have to wait and see :msp_wink::help:


THis will be a option for sure:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tlandrum

bring em on,we will run em all and who ever comes out on top deserves it. this build requires a little more thinking than your average saw. ive seen some really badazz 361's ,262's,357xp's, 365's,any many other brands and sizes in the 4 cube class. theres no one top dog in this fight. you just have to get the most out of whatever your gona build and hope for the best. the wood will be clear and operator on his game so its all up to your saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> bring em on,we will run em all and who ever comes out on top deserves it. this build requires a little more thinking than your average saw. ive seen some really badazz 361's ,262's,357xp's, 365's,any many other brands and sizes in the 4 cube class. theres no one top dog in this fight. you just have to get the most out of whatever your gona build and hope for the best. the wood will be clear and operator on his game so its all up to your saw.



I like... Cause in rides the Efco...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got a 365 & a 2165 at my disposal right now. I also got a 6401, ms361, & maybee a few others that would fit the bill. I will definately enter a 365.
> 
> 
> THis will be a option for sure:msp_thumbsup:



Stumpy I have a new oem 365 p/c kit and three new 365 pistons. Will this p/c fit one of those jonsered 2071 cases or are the intake setups different.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> Stumpy I have a new oem 365 p/c kit and three new 365 pistons. Will this p/c fit one of those jonsered 2071 cases or are the intake setups different.



The intakes are the same as long as it is the 365 special (closed port) cyl. The open port 365 has a different intake setup. I think I got my bases covered, but would be interested in haveing extras.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are they hard to find?
> 
> Kenneth you got some? (he has one of everything) :msp_biggrin:



Why yes I do. and a S50, S55,and a couple P 5000's. and 2 big yellar saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I won't be around the computer today. Hay Stump take my place wouldya, its a easy job. (1) Couple gallons of coffee (2) smoke them as fast as you can light them (3) Just post a bunch of crazy #### keeping the thread on top.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope he can handle it those are some high standards.


----------



## specter29

Work Saw Collector said:


> I won't be around the computer today. Hay Stump take my place wouldya, its a easy job. (1) Couple gallons of coffee (2) smoke them as fast as you can light them (3) Just post a bunch of crazy #### keeping the thread on top.



i dont know if he will be able to keep up he is called stumpy after all


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas... Gotta change some oil and split some leftover rounds today... Then its time to get the boat out... :msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I won't be around the computer today. Hay Stump take my place wouldya, its a easy job. (1) Couple gallons of coffee (2) smoke them as fast as you can light them (3) Just post a bunch of crazy #### keeping the thread on top.



I can handle 1 and 2,but slow as I type I'd be lucky to keep us on page 2. I'll take care 1and2 and let Stumpy do 3,he's very good at it.


----------



## Freehand

Just post a couple of factual errors about saw displacement, and throw in a couple of spelling errors. Guaranteed hundred posts by noon. 



Throw in a Husky Kicks! and a your mama and you've got a winner.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stihls rule, stock saws are fast enough, & chicken chit smells like money. Am I doin it right????opcorn:


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> Steals rule, stock sawz are fast enof, & cheecken chit smells lick monay. Am I doin it riat????opcorn:



Close enof.


----------



## sawnami

Went to see a man about an oak tree this morning

View attachment 234901






The 750 snoozed going through it.


----------



## sawnami

This caused me to get a late start this AM. Knocked out the power for a while. Not saying he was texting and driving, but his phone was bent in a U shape and in two pieces. Definitely wasn't just laying in the vehicle. He was OK even though he wasn't wearing a seat belt.

View attachment 234902


----------



## sawnami

Here's a toy that the guy that I cut wood on today has. It has the original diesel engine that will burn just about anything for fuel.

View attachment 234938


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Just post a couple of factual errors about saw displacement, and throw in a couple of spelling errors. Guaranteed hundred posts by noon.
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a Husky Kicks! and a your mama and you've got a winner.



I thought it was like hand grenades all I got to do is get close on CC and spelling. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Stumpys Customs said:


> Stihls rule, stock saws are fast enough, & chicken chit smells like money. Am I doin it right????opcorn:



I get treated worse than this at home. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

sawnami said:


> Here's a toy that the guy that I cut wood on today has. It has the original diesel engine that will burn just about anything for fuel.
> 
> View attachment 234938



is that thing a dodge m37?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Here's a toy that the guy that I cut wood on today has. It has the original diesel engine that will burn just about anything for fuel.
> 
> View attachment 234938



That thing's awesome!!!


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> Here's a toy that the guy that I cut wood on today has. It has the original diesel engine that will burn just about anything for fuel.
> 
> View attachment 234938



*I Want One Of Those!* :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

specter29 said:


> is that thing a dodge m37?



bobbed deuce


----------



## specter29

Hank Chinaski said:


> bobbed deuce



ah reminded my of my dodge m37 i had as a teenager that thing was a beast


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Here's a toy that the guy that I cut wood on today has. It has the original diesel engine that will burn just about anything for fuel.
> 
> View attachment 234938



That is a nice truck.


----------



## Hedgerow

Had a productive day today.... Absolutely no wood got cut, but everything has fresh oil and a clean air filter... Gotta do that stuff once in a while... Just don't add to the pile much...
Got a tree to whack in Bella Vista tomorrow... Good excuse for a BBQ... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

If I were to build one this is the one I"d emulate:


----------



## Hedgerow

Crew cab!!! Nice!!!


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> If I were to build one this is the one I"d emulate:



Where's the bale spike:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hank Chinaski said:


> If I were to build one this is the one I"d emulate:



That's what I'm talkin about:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

Bump :msp_thumbsup::hmm3grin2orange::msp_sleep:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin spencer...


----------



## Hank Chinaski

mornin' sawyers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Gents. and Stumpy.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Morning folks, hows the weather? I miss hanging out with my hillbilly friends.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We are not all hillbilly's some of us are Red neck's


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

forgot smiley


----------



## andydodgegeek

I would go as far as saying some of you are redneck hillbillys!:kilt:


----------



## sunfish

andydodgegeek said:


> I would go as far as saying some of you are redneck hillbillys!:kilt:



I resemble that remark. :msp_sneaky: :msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I would go as far as saying some of you are redneck hillbillys!:kilt:



Can't argue that every one has a little in them if not leave.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sunfish said:


> I resemble that remark. :msp_sneaky: :msp_smile:



Yes.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay guys what is the day in october again at Dan's. is it the 18th


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

nevermind I went back and found it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I guess I will fill in for WSC and Stumpy. It is 2:28 usless I know.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wendell

If there was ever a thread that didn't need bumping, this would be it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

we are a dedicated bunch.:alien2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I got just a few posts to go to make 4000.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

What better place to do it than here @ home on our thread.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.


----------



## splitpost

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.



congrats and goodbye


----------



## specter29

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.



you better not retire yet you got my saw :msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.



You chit!!


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.


This thread just wont be the same... :msp_mellow:


----------



## wendell

Don't worry. Stumpy could stay off this site like a tick would pass up a free ride on a dog's hind end. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.



4000 posts??? Is that like turning 50???


----------



## mweba

Has to be the most informative 4000 posts ever on AS


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

mweba said:


> Has to be the most informative 4000 posts ever on AS



You :jester: right.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a nice red oak test log today... Waiting on an Efco now...


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> Got a nice red oak test log today... Waiting on an Efco now...



Thought you had THE efco??


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Got a nice red oak test log today... Waiting on an Efco now...



Where is the Efco? :msp_confused: :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Thought you had THE efco??



Kenneth is sending me a bigger one for the Tennessee 4 cube build off...
Can't let the Stihl and husky boys have ALL the fun...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got a nice red oak test log today... Waiting on an Efco now...



Checks in the mail I mean the EFCO.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow is building a supersonic EFCO with extra bacon tell the masses:hmm3grin2orange:

hone::computer:


----------



## atvguns

Did I kill the thread


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Did I kill the thread



No this thread is alive and well.

I done some cutting and brush pile burning yesterday.  We took the 044 and 440 and a 028. We had a good time and got an old blowdown cleaned up, it was a 24" oak.


----------



## SawTroll

Stumpys Customs said:


> I got just a few posts to go to make 4000.



Time to speed up the posting then!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Checks in the mail I mean the EFCO.



You will be a pro at shipping saws if you keep this up.  The 041 was packed very nice.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow is building a supersonic EFCO with extra bacon tell the masses:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> hone::computer:



Huh??? Did somebody say BACON???!!!!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## 8433jeff

Freehand said:


>



Methinks I spy some of that dreaded turkey bacon in there, which ain't bacon or turkey, just kinda ishy. Heard a "fact" on the radio this morning, if you eat and drink healthy and exercise, blah, blah, you _might_ live 6 months longer than you would have. You _will_ wish you were dead long before that extra 6 months.


----------



## Locust Cutter

View attachment 235246
View attachment 235247
View attachment 235248


I thought that Matt would get a kick out of the Toy hauling a bit of blow-down hedge. The other two are of the current 2.25 saw plan that Dad and I are on, until I get the 372 off of Stump.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 235246
> View attachment 235247
> View attachment 235248
> 
> 
> I thought that Matt would get a kick out of the Toy hauling a bit of blow-down hedge. The other two are of the current 2.25 saw plan that Dad and I are on, until I get the 372 off of Stump.



i'm guessing that stihl is the 0.25 part?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 235246
> View attachment 235247
> View attachment 235248
> 
> 
> I thought that Matt would get a kick out of the Toy hauling a bit of blow-down hedge. The other two are of the current 2.25 saw plan that Dad and I are on, until I get the 372 off of Stump.



Fixed em'...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Huh??? Did somebody say BACON???!!!!



Make that efco sizzle more than it already does.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Make that efco sizzle more than it already does.:msp_thumbsup:



Yes... And then we eat some bacon...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Except the skillet thursday


----------



## specter29

seeing I'M not able to make it to the one in October i was thinking of having one up here in Wisconsin Home of the best cheese if anyone's interested http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199062.htm (I've been bugging Stumpy on it seeing how he keeps building my them wicked saws) also forgot to say if theres enough people interestedin coming to WI GTG i may be willing to raffle of a *Husky 3120XP*


----------



## Freehand

8433jeff said:


> Methinks I spy some of that dreaded turkey bacon in there, which ain't bacon or turkey, just kinda ishy. Heard a "fact" on the radio this morning, if you eat and drink healthy and exercise, blah, blah, you _might_ live 6 months longer than you would have. You _will_ wish you were dead long before that extra 6 months.



Dang, tough crowd. Thatsa Van Gogh outta bacon and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Except the skillet thursday



Sweet... 12" red oak test log is set and in place... Ready to get started...
:hell_boy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sweet... 12" red oak test log is set and in place... Ready to get started...
> :hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Dang, tough crowd. Thatsa Van Gogh outta bacon and stuff.



Was it "Starry Night"? The turkey stuff threw me a little... 
:big_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

specter29 said:


> seeing I'M not able to make it to the one in October i was thinking of having one up here in Wisconsin Home of the best cheese if anyone's interested http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199062.htm (I've been bugging Stumpy on it seeing how he keeps building my them wicked saws) also forgot to say if theres enough people interested i may be willing to raffle of a *Husky 3120XP*



It only takes one to win. Send it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You will be a pro at shipping saws if you keep this up.  The 041 was packed very nice.



Thanks it was my first. I have received some that weren't to good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is it:msp_thumbsup: Now I can retire. See ya'll later.



I guess he was serious.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> It only takes one to win. Send it.



I think Dan has become a 3120 collector...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I think Dan has become a 3120 collector...



If I had his money I would too..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I had his money I would too..



Me too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Has everyone seen this http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199058.htm:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Has everyone seen this http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199058.htm:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



Yep I'm in and needing a MS460. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I'm in and needing a MS460. :hmm3grin2orange:



You already got one of the best out there, and got your hat handed to ya by 3 other brands!!! Maybe you should get in on a Husky or Dolmar raffle... 
Just sayin.... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Has everyone seen this http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/199058.htm:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



I'm in, but don't need no 460. :msp_smile:


----------



## 8433jeff

Freehand said:


> Dang, tough crowd. Thatsa Van Gogh outta bacon and stuff.





Hedgerow said:


> Was it "Starry Night"? The turkey stuff threw me a little...
> :big_smile:



Yeah, the turkey stuff made me throw up a little, too.
The picture was titled Sarah Palin nude, have Van Gough got her to undress is something I may have to try on the wife.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You already got one of the best out there, and got your hat handed to ya by 3 other brands!!! Maybe you should get in on a Husky or Dolmar raffle...
> Just sayin.... :hmm3grin2orange:



That's pretty low there, bro. But funny! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So what three brands beat the 460?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You already got one of the best out there, and got your hat handed to ya by 3 other brands!!! Maybe you should get in on a Husky or Dolmar raffle...
> Just sayin.... :hmm3grin2orange:



That saw could come in dead last and I'd still be tickled it the value of the story behind the saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what three brands beat the 460?



Dolmar, husky, and homelite...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The wife took my shirt.




Stumpy Shirt by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning,looks like nobodys home.:msp_sad:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

or they are. i'm not. but here to greet ya. good morning jim


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning,looks like nobodys home.:msp_sad:



Mornin...


----------



## atvguns

Morning folks


----------



## sunfish

Mornin all...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon folks. It got warm here in Omaha today.:msp_thumbsup::cool2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hellooooooooooooo. Any body out there. Man when Stumpy retires he just leaves.:frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hellooooooooooooo. Any body out there. Man when Stumpy retires he just leaves.:frown:



Stump's been under the weather... I'm fixin' to head to the house... It's been a long day...
:beat_shot:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sure is nice out this evening...
I think a deck sittin is in order...
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I went Saw shopping at some local pawn shops they are really proud of the saws considering the shape they are in.:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

I think they look on e bay at the highest values...:msp_angry:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I think they look on e bay at the highest values...:msp_angry:



I seen that happen at a pawn shop, another customer asked what they wanted for the item so they fired up ebay right in front of us and told him how much. We both left without anything.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I went Saw shopping at some local pawn shops they are really proud of the saws considering the shape they are in.:msp_sad:



It's the same here in St. Joe. One shop wanted 195.00 for 018 that sells new for 180.00. I have yet to find a good saw worth the money at a pawn shop around here. I have seen some nice guns worth the money though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

For those not tracking the Wigglesworth thread it is now a MS460 By BLSnelling, a woodport by ECsaws, and a woodport by Mastermind.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I went Saw shopping at some local pawn shops they are really proud of the saws considering the shape they are in.:msp_sad:



No kidding. After all the deals I've heard people getting on here I finally went to the 2 we have in town about a year and a half ago and both of them had absolute pieces of crap that they were trying to sell for almost retail. It was crazy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> For those not tracking the Wigglesworth thread it is now a MS460 By BLSnelling, a woodport by ECsaws, and a woodport by Mastermind.



Great isn't it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Great isn't it



Yep, I am very sleepy tonight cant bring myself to close that thread and go to bed.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got done testing a fire truck today that the company I work for built for St Joseph, MO.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I understand. Been up since 5 am I may have to call it a nite.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

just found some CL saws to go look at tomorrow. a old mac and echo cs4400.


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got done testing a fire truck today that the company I work for built for St Joseph, MO.



I know the Fire Chief,so if he's not happy with it I'll give him your name and address.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see you lurking down there Steve,how's things going. I think most of the guys have crashed for the night.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see woodchucker peeking in also,I can't believe you don't have some thing to say. I saw we were on page two and decided to rectify that. I'm trying to decide if I ought to make a pot of coffee or go to bed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ITS TIME TO GET UP Good morning fellow wood cutters .:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

GOOD MORNING Kenneth!


----------



## specter29

Mornin all anyone for cup im poring


----------



## Lurch2

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> just found some CL saws to go look at tomorrow. a old mac and echo cs4400.



Found all the good places to eat since you been stuck up there?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

specter29 said:


> Mornin all anyone for cup im poring



if you read this fast it looks like "anyone for a cup of ####?" LOL

Mornin' gents. 

Hope stumpster gets better soon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ITS TIME TO GET UP Good morning fellow wood cutters .:msp_wink:



When I go to bed late, I get up late. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Don't forget this thread is about a October 19, 20, 21 GTG. 


This part is not mandatory, those that can hunt up a door prize saws. I usually find more in the summer than the winter, I'll hit a bunch of auctions this summer and come up with something. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wassup yall? what's ailing the stumper?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> wassup yall? what's ailing the stumper?



I don't know but he didn't catch it from me. :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don't forget this thread is about a October 18, 19, 20, 21 GTG.
> 
> 
> This part is not mandatory, those that can hunt up a door prize saws. I usually find more in the summer than the winter, I'll hit a bunch of auctions this summer and come up with something. :msp_biggrin:




There... Fixed it for ya...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> Found all the good places to eat since you been stuck up there?



Eating out gets old and my system doesn't get along well with it. my bosses let me get an apartment at there expense. eat here 99% of the time. I do have a saw tore down on the dinner table. waiting on some parts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> There... Fixed it for ya...



Man these just keep getting longer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man I have a hard time making the 2 day ones.:msp_angry:


----------



## Lurch2

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Eating out gets old and my system doesn't get along well with it. my bosses let me get an apartment at there expense. eat here 99% of the time. I do have a saw tore down on the dinner table. waiting on some parts.



I lived up there for 21 yrs. Let me know if ya need any suggestions.


----------



## logging22

Three day GTG?? Well, ok. Im in. Dan, i will need the room that i had last year if you want me to attend. No questions please. Just give it up already.:cool2: Anyhoo, the rest of ya can follow my dust trail!! Man i cant wait for this one!. Its only half a year away and im all wiggly and stuff. What is the menu for this one? Matt, got mystery meat? Wendull, you coming?? Kansas boys, i got to tell ya if you dont come to this one your missing it fellas. I would try and call you out by first name, but i dont member them all. But i will try.
Dan
Matt
Chad
James
Eric
Eric
Jason
Jason
Dave
Andy
Sarah
Steve
Stephen
Ricky
Ken
Shelmen
Jim
Conner
Les
Kim
Sherri
Tammy
Bryant
Steve
Rod
Whyatt
Justin
Don
Spencer
Pete
John
Hal
Britt
J.W.
John E.
Durand
Ely
Man, thats a lot of names to remember off the top of my little pee brain. If i forgot anybody, wow im sorry. Just add your name please. Come on fellas, that is a lot of names.:msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI

You can lightly pencil me in, just make sure it's easy to erase!

To be honest, I probably won't make this one due to a shortage of time off (but if I can swing it, I'll be there), but next August I get another week of vacay time, and you can count on me gettin there then (unless it conflicts with my floating NASCAR weekends).

Any of ya on the fence about heading up to Ioway this weekend, there will be genuine cheeseheads there, and genuine Wisconny cheese and beer (suggest being there Fri night if you want any of the beer), plus JD (grandpatractor) won't be there to whoop ya with your own saw!


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Found my dream saw*

Has anyone heard of the Power Bee? 134cc. Looks like a real workhorse! Here's a link to a forum page.

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/199002.htm#post3624779


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Three day GTG?? Well, ok. Im in. Dan, i will need the room that i had last year if you want me to attend. No questions please. Just give it up already.:cool2: Anyhoo, the rest of ya can follow my dust trail!! Man i cant wait for this one!. Its only half a year away and im all wiggly and stuff. What is the menu for this one? Matt, got mystery meat? Wendull, you coming?? Kansas boys, i got to tell ya if you dont come to this one your missing it fellas. I would try and call you out by first name, but i dont member them all. But i will try.
> Dan
> Matt
> Chad
> James
> Eric
> Eric
> Jason
> Jason
> Dave
> Andy
> Sarah
> Steve
> Stephen
> Ricky
> Ken
> Shelmen
> Jim
> Conner
> Les
> Kim
> Sherri
> Tammy
> Bryant
> Steve
> Rod
> Whyatt
> Justin
> Don
> Spencer
> Pete
> John
> Hal
> Britt
> J.W.
> John E.
> Durand
> Ely
> Jerry
> John T
> Mike
> Man, thats a lot of names to remember off the top of my little pee brain. If i forgot anybody, wow im sorry. Just add your name please. Come on fellas, that is a lot of names.:msp_confused:



I added a few names.

Wayne (Rope) doubt he makes it just putting it in anyway. Jason you want to PM him? I didn't get an answer 

I am thinking this one will be our biggest yet, words out that this is the don't miss GTG.

Les I don't know all of the menu but fish and Joe Joes is a must. My wife went and got a new two burner kind of like what you had at your GTG. If we have two or three fryers going we could turn out a bunch of fish.

I'd like to be working on some saws for this GTG but I got some trucks, cars, tractors lined up right now. We did get the 7.3 running it needed new harneses under valve covers now she is running like a pup. :dancing smiley: :me talking ####:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Three day GTG?? Well, ok. Im in. Dan, i will need the room that i had last year if you want me to attend. No questions please. Just give it up already.:cool2: Anyhoo, the rest of ya can follow my dust trail!! Man i cant wait for this one!. Its only half a year away and im all wiggly and stuff. What is the menu for this one? Matt, got mystery meat? Wendull, you coming?? Kansas boys, i got to tell ya if you dont come to this one your missing it fellas. I would try and call you out by first name, but i dont member them all. But i will try.
> Dan
> Matt
> Chad
> James
> Eric
> Eric
> Jason
> Jason
> Dave
> Andy
> Sarah
> Steve
> Stephen
> Ricky
> Ken
> Shelmen
> Jim
> Conner
> Les
> Kim
> Sherri
> Tammy
> Bryant
> Steve
> Rod
> Whyatt
> Justin
> Don
> Spencer
> Pete
> John
> Hal
> Britt
> J.W.
> John E.
> Durand
> Ely
> Man, thats a lot of names to remember off the top of my little pee brain. If i forgot anybody, wow im sorry. Just add your name please. Come on fellas, that is a lot of names.:msp_confused:



you can put me on that list too. already pm'd for a room but haven't heard back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> you can put me on that list too. already pm'd for a room but haven't heard back.



Dan will have to cover Les and Wendell first so everyone else will show. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It will not be easy catering to all the Arborist Site MVP at this GTG. :msp_rolleyes: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Three day GTG?? Well, ok. Im in.* Dan, i will need the room that i had last year if you want me to attend*. No questions please. Just give it up already.:cool2: Anyhoo, the rest of ya can follow my dust trail!! Man i cant wait for this one!. Its only half a year away and im all wiggly and stuff. What is the menu for this one? Matt, got mystery meat? Wendull, you coming?? Kansas boys, i got to tell ya if you dont come to this one your missing it fellas. I would try and call you out by first name, but i dont member them all. But i will try.
> Dan
> Matt
> Chad
> James
> Eric
> Eric
> Jason
> Jason
> Dave
> Andy
> Sarah
> Steve
> Stephen
> Ricky
> Ken
> Shelmen
> Jim
> Conner
> Les
> Kim
> Sherri
> Tammy
> Bryant
> Steve
> Rod
> Whyatt
> Justin
> Don
> Spencer
> Pete
> John
> Hal
> Britt
> J.W.
> John E.
> Durand
> Ely
> Man, thats a lot of names to remember off the top of my little pee brain. If i forgot anybody, wow im sorry. Just add your name please. Come on fellas, that is a lot of names.:msp_confused:



I got dibs on the couch, if you and Kim will have me, again...:msp_mellow:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I got dibs on the couch, if you and Kim will have me, again...:msp_mellow:



You know me, I'm not going to say a word about this post.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you can put me on that list too. already pm'd for a room but haven't heard back.



I'm bringin' a dog house for you to sleep in Jerry...
That's for missing 2 in a row....
:canny:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve thanks for the tow hooks.




truck 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WoodChuck'r

*fart*



Morning d00dz.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> I got dibs on the couch, if you and Kim will have me, again...:msp_mellow:



Jost so's I clear (and stuff) are y'all talking about having a 3 day GTG at the same place it was this last Oct? (same Dan correct?)? If so I'll definitely be there, come hell, high water or Obama himself....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the bed we set yesterday as a test fit, we are going to pull it off and paint it this week. I hope, then put it back on.




truck 002 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Jost so's I clear (and stuff) are y'all talking about having a 3 day GTG at the same place it was this last Oct? (same Dan correct?)? If so I'll definitely be there, come hell, high water or Obama himself....



Yep same Dan same place. Same old saws. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I'm bringin' a dog house for you to sleep in Jerry...
> That's for missing 2 in a row....
> :canny:



that's ya'lls fault for scheduling on top of family stuff, lol. the dog house would be great long's there's room to roll over. trying to get the OL there; a roof would help. if she still won't come i don't mind sleeping in a tent.


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's ya'lls fault for scheduling on top of family stuff, lol. the dog house would be great long's there's room to roll over. trying to get the OL there; a roof would help. if she still won't come i don't mind sleeping in a tent.



BUMP!!!:yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

Everything shows up in spanish... WTH???
It just started...

Whew... Fixed it... That was driving me nutas'!!!
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Freehand

Mi vega es mucho mejor. Chiches grande. Mi gusta.


La estatua del Príncipe Feliz se alzaba sobre una alta columna, desde donde se dominaba toda la ciudad. Era dorada y estaba recubierta por finas láminas de oro; sus ojos eran dos brillantes zafiros y en el puño de la espada centelleaba un enorme rubí púrpura. El resplandor del oro y las piedras preciosas hacían que los habitantes de la ciudad admirasen al Príncipe Feliz más que a cualquier otra cosa.

-Es tan bonito como una veleta -comentaba uno de los regidores de la ciudad, a quien le interesaba ganar reputación de hombre de gustos artísticos-; claro que en realidad no es tan práctico -agregaba, porque al mismo tiempo temía que lo consideraran demasiado idealista, lo que por supuesto no era.

-¿Por qué no eres como el Príncipe Feliz -le decía una madre afligida a su pequeño hijo, que lloraba porque quería tener la luna-. El Príncipe Feliz no llora por nada.

-Mucho me consuela el ver que alguien en el mundo sea completamente feliz -murmuraba un hombre infortunado al contemplar la bella estatua.

-De verdad parece que fuese un ángel -comentaban entre ellos los niños del orfelinato al salir de la catedral, vestidos con brillantes capas rojas y albos delantalcitos.

-¿Y cómo saben qué aspecto tiene un ángel? -les refutaba el profesor de matemáticas- ¿Cuándo han visto un ángel?

-Los hemos visto, señor. ¡Claro que los hemos visto, en sueños! -le respondían los niños, y el profesor de matemáticas fruncía el ceño y adoptaba su aire más severo. Le parecía muy reprobable que los niños soñaran.

Una noche llegó volando a la ciudad una pequeña golondrina. Sus compañeras habían partido para Egipto seis semanas antes, pero ella se había quedado atrás, porque estaba enamorada de un junco, el más hermoso de todos los juncos de la orilla del río. Lo encontró a comienzos de la primavera, cuando revoloteaba sobre el río detrás de una gran mariposa amarilla, y el talle esbelto del junco la cautivó de tal manera, que se detuvo para meterle conversación.

-¿Puedo amarte? -le preguntó la golondrina, a quien no le gustaba andarse con rodeos.

El junco le hizo una amplia reverencia.

La golondrina entonces revoloteó alrededor, rozando el agua con las alas y trazando surcos de plata en la superficie. Era su manera de demostrar su amor. Y así pasó todo el verano.

-Es un ridículo enamoramiento -comentaban las demás golondrinas-; ese junco es desoladoramente hueco, no tiene un centavo y su familia es terriblemente numerosa-. Efectivamente toda la ribera del río estaba cubierta de juncos.

A la llegada del otoño, las demás golondrinas emprendieron el vuelo, y entonces la enamorada del junco se sintió muy sola y comenzó a cansarse de su amante.

-No dice nunca nada -se dijo-, y debe ser bastante infiel, porque siempre coquetea con la brisa.

Y realmente, cada vez que corría un poco de viento, el junco realizaba sus más graciosas reverencias.

-Además es demasiado sedentario -pensó también la golondrina-; y a mí me gusta viajar. Por eso el que me quiera debería también amar los viajes.

-¿Vas a venirte conmigo? -le preguntó al fin un día. Pero el junco se negó con la cabeza, le tenía mucho apego a su hogar.

-¡Eso quiere decir que sólo has estado jugando con mis sentimientos! -se quejó la golondrina-. Yo me voy a las pirámides de Egipto. ¡Adiós!

Y diciendo esto, se echó a volar.

Voló durante todo el día y, cuando ya caía la noche, llegó hasta la ciudad.

-¿Dónde podré dormir? -se preguntó-. Espero que en esta ciudad hay algún albergue donde pueda pernoctar.

En ese mismo instante descubrió la estatua del Príncipe Feliz sobre su columna.

-Voy a refugiarme ahí -se dijo-. El lugar es bonito y bien ventilado.

Y así diciendo, se posó entre los pies del Príncipe Feliz.

-Tengo una alcoba de oro -se dijo suavemente la golondrina mirando alrededor.

En seguida se preparó para dormir. Mas cuando aún no ponía la cabecita debajo de su ala, le cayó encima un grueso goterón.

-¡Qué cosa más curiosa! -exclamó-. No hay ni una nube en el cielo, las estrellas relucen claras y brillantes, y sin embargo llueve. En realidad este clima del norte de Europa es espantoso. Al junco le encantaba la lluvia, pero era de puro egoísta.

En ese mismo momento cayó otra gota.

-¿Pero para qué sirve este monumento si ni siquiera puede protegerme de la lluvia? -dijo-. Mejor voy a buscar una buena chimenea.

Y se preparó a levantar nuevamente el vuelo.

Sin embargo, antes de que alcanzara a abrir las alas, una tercera gota le cayó encima, y al mirar hacia arriba la golondrina vio... ¡Ah, lo que vio!

Los ojos del Príncipe Feliz estaban llenos de lágrimas, y las lágrimas le corrían por las áureas mejillas. Y tan bello se veía el rostro del Príncipe a la luz de la luna, que la golondrina se llenó de compasión.

-¿Quién eres? -preguntó.

-Soy el Príncipe Feliz.

-Pero si eres el Príncipe Feliz, ¿por qué lloras? Casi me has empapado.

-Cuando yo vivía, tenía un corazón humano -contesto la estatua-, pero no sabía lo que eran las lágrimas, porque vivía en la Mansión de la Despreocupación, donde no está permitida la entrada del dolor. Así, todos los días jugaba en el jardín con mis compañeros, y por las noches bailábamos en el gran salón. Alrededor del jardín del Palacio se elevaba un muro muy alto, pero nunca me dio curiosidad alguna por conocer lo que había más allá... ¡Era tan hermoso todo lo que me rodeaba! Mis cortesanos me decían el Príncipe Feliz, y de verdad era feliz, si es que el placer es lo mismo que la dicha. Viví así, y así morí. Y ahora que estoy muerto, me han puesto aquí arriba, tan alto que puedo ver toda la fealdad y toda la miseria de mi ciudad, y, aunque ahora mi corazón es de plomo, lo único que hago es llorar.

-¿Cómo? -se preguntó para sí la golondrina-, ¿no es oro de ley?

Era un avecita muy bien educada y jamás hacia comentarios en voz alta sobre la gente.

-Allá abajo -siguió hablando la estatua con voz baja y musical-... allá abajo, en una callejuela, hay una casa miserable, pero una de sus ventanas está abierta y dentro de la habitación hay una mujer sentada detrás de la mesa. Tiene el rostro demacrado y lleno de arrugas, y sus manos, ásperas y rojas, están acribilladas de pinchazos, porque es costurera. En este momento está bordando flores de la pasión en un traje de seda que vestirá la más hermosa de las damas de la reina en el próximo baile del Palacio. En un rincón de la habitación, acostado en la cama, está su hijito enfermo. El niño tiene fiebre y pide naranjas. Pero la mujer sólo puede darle agua del río, y el niño llora. Golondrina, golondrina, pequeña golondrina... ¡hazme un favor! Llévale a la mujer el rubí del puño de mi espada, ¿quieres? Yo no puedo moverme, ¿lo ves?... tengo los pies clavados en este pedestal.


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> Mi vega es mucho mejor. Chiches grande. Mi gusta.



Maybe you should be answering your PM's?!?


----------



## Wolfcsm

Freehand said:


> Mi vega es mucho mejor. Chiches grande. Mi gusta.



Nice story.

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

Even in english, that story made no sense... Maybe ya gotta think en espanol' to understand it...
:amazed:


----------



## atvguns

Looks like Baileys just like to advertise that they have 090 stuff

QA 11061 490600	EXHAUST GASKET 070 090 1 $3.89 Backordered
QA 11061 412200	AIR FILTER MANIFOLD 070/090 1 $8.99 Backordered
QS 1106 162 9000	ADAPTER SLEEVE 1 $39.99 Backordered
QA 0000 961 1200	RING 1 $3.99 Backordered


:bang::bang::bang::bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sort of anticlimactic. i kinda get the gist but prolly lost a lot in my translation. basically, kyhoya (keep your head outa yer azz) and pay attention to what's going on around you; help others while you still can.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Looks like Baileys just like to advertise that they have 090 stuff
> 
> QA 11061 490600	EXHAUST GASKET 070 090 1 $3.89 Backordered
> QA 11061 412200	AIR FILTER MANIFOLD 070/090 1 $8.99 Backordered
> QS 1106 162 9000	ADAPTER SLEEVE 1 $39.99 Backordered
> QA 0000 961 1200	RING 1 $3.99 Backordered
> 
> 
> :bang::bang::bang::bang:



Man that sucks. :msp_mad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Looks like Baileys just like to advertise that they have 090 stuff
> 
> QA 11061 490600	EXHAUST GASKET 070 090 1 $3.89 Backordered
> QA 11061 412200	AIR FILTER MANIFOLD 070/090 1 $8.99 Backordered
> QS 1106 162 9000	ADAPTER SLEEVE 1 $39.99 Backordered
> QA 0000 961 1200	RING 1 $3.99 Backordered
> 
> 
> :bang::bang::bang::bang:



Did they indicate how long till they would be in.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did they indicate how long till they would be in.



NO usually when you go to check out it tells you which items will be on backorder and I just delete those items from the list it didn't do that this time they just sent me an email after the fact. 

Now I have the same parts on back order at two different places. I guess I will just see who comes up with them first.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Watch them both show up at the same time.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

I like this Efco Kenneth... An orange version of the Deere... I'll get a comp check soon...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I like this Efco Kenneth... An orange version of the Deere... I'll get a comp check soon...



sounds good.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Steve thanks for the tow hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truck 004 by supercabs78, on Flickr




That truck looks extra heavy duty. Glad you were able to make use of the hooks.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> sounds good.:msp_biggrin:



Looks like we're dealing with the 175 lb range... Might up that a bit... Did some test cuts with the .325 chain... It's a strong running stock saw. On par with the black 039... I need to get it another 1000 rpm's in the cut somehow... May need to consult the stumpmeister...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It has an 8 pin on it.


----------



## RVALUE

Just checking in. 

I haven't read the entire parts that I have missed, so If I need to know something specific, catch me up.

Headed to Jasper today, 

Been really busy doing nothing. :hmm3grin2orange:

For all you cattlemen, be glad cows don't fly. Or sting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Dan. and others.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

mornin gents... and hedgerow.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Vacation is in and Oked for October sawfest.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Just checking in.
> 
> I haven't read the entire parts that I have missed, so If I need to know something specific, catch me up.
> 
> Headed to Jasper today,
> 
> Been really busy doing nothing. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> For all you cattlemen, be glad cows don't fly. Or sting.



All you have missed is a bunch of members talking #### about how fast their saw is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> mornin gents... and hedgerow.
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Are we skipping Stump and starting on Hedgerow, I missed that memo. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Seto lo ve todo en español, está sin duda volviendo loco. :misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It has an 8 pin on it.



Yep... I'll do the testing with the 8... That saw should OWN an 8 pin .325!!! Cross your fingers...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are we skipping Stump and starting on Hedgerow, I missed that memo. :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey... I got no such memo...:msp_mad:
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Here ya go... No mods...

[video=youtube;GtJmzxZ3ts8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtJmzxZ3ts8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Les have you taken the 084 apart yet, is it oiling?

I hate to see an old friend like that saw broke.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Les have you taken the 084 apart yet, is it oiling?
> 
> I hate to see an old friend like that saw broke.



Got it tore down. Oiler gear came apart. Got the new one, but cant figure out if there is a seal or not. The old worm gear part had a seal around it. The new one doesnt. Need an 084 expert really bad. Anybody??


----------



## Hedgerow

The muffler on the 962 of Kenneth's was pretty open... So it got another port today... Made some improvement, but not a ton like some other models... I figure about 5% according to the cut times... 
It's a start... About 25% to go... 
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Got it tore down. Oiler gear came apart. Got the new one, but cant figure out if there is a seal or not. The old worm gear part had a seal around it. The new one doesnt. Need an 084 expert really bad. Anybody??



I don't have a IPL for a 084 got one for a 088 it shows an oring between the pump and case.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't have a IPL for a 084 got one for a 088 it shows an oring between the pump and case.



Les I misread your post, your talking at the gear not the pump to case?


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Les I misread your post, your talking at the gear not the pump to case?



Right. Under the plastic gear over the metal worm thingy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Right. Under the plastic gear over the metal worm thingy.



Yep a 088 shows a seal there. If it is the same as a 084

Part number 9643 003 0910

Part Name: Sealing ring 10x14x3


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep a 088 shows a seal there. If it is the same as a 084
> 
> Part number 9643 003 0910
> 
> Part Name: Sealing ring 10x14x3



Sweet! Thanks a bunch Stephen!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Sweet! Thanks a bunch Stephen!



A little more searching on the net, that part fits the MS880 MS780 088 084


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Got it tore down. Oiler gear came apart. Got the new one, but cant figure out if there is a seal or not. The old worm gear part had a seal around it. The new one doesnt. Need an 084 expert really bad. Anybody??



This is all the help I got.
http://thebakeliteradio.com/sawspares.com/Stihl 084 IPL.pdf


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> This is all the help I got.
> http://thebakeliteradio.com/sawspares.com/Stihl 084 IPL.pdf



 Yep same part number on that IPL also.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Well all you guys ran off and left me up by myself so I been having fun in other threads. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well all you guys ran off and left me up by myself so I been having fun in other threads. :msp_wink:



there's other threads here?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> there's other threads here?



Yep, but this one goes on all the time... It's the AS coffee shop...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

The best way to make coffee


----------



## Hedgerow

​


Stumpys Customs said:


> The best way to make coffee



Mmmm... River coffee...:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

Two of your members are here having.a.smoke off. Poor Jim is a little cold. We haven't gotten him out of the shop yet.


----------



## mweba

Stumpys Customs said:


> The best way to make coffee



Now I know jim isn't there...he's right behind me


----------



## atvguns

Angus thick burger from Hardee's :msp_thumbsup: Next time I will splurge and get some bacon on it.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Angus thick burger from Hardee's :msp_thumbsup: Next time I will splurge and get some bacon on it.



What?? No bacon?? What is the world coming to?? Bad rabbit, no biscuit.:bang:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

mushroom and swiss only way to go 
also id like to thank all those who kept my grandfather in there prayers and thoughts as the unbelieveable happened when they went to remove the tumor it was found to be noncancerous and not attached to anything it was a very easy removal with no after effects 
Thank you all so very much


----------



## andydodgegeek

Glad to here of your grandfather and I agree mushroom and swiss, MMM.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## atvguns

Amazing how the word bacon brings the thread back to life :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

somebody say bacon?:starving:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mmm how I love me some hawg bacon.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

thick cut black peppered bacon


----------



## WoodChuck'r

plumbcrazyjr said:


> thick cut black peppered bacon




1 man 1 jar


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

NONONONONONONONONO I though i finallay had that sound out of my brain and now you brought it back pretty sure i hate u now just teasing


----------



## WoodChuck'r

:yoyo:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

logging22 said:


> What?? No bacon?? What is the world coming to?? Bad rabbit, no biscuit.:bang:





I never sad good bye to you and Kim! What the hell! I have no idea how I missed ya!!


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> The best way to make coffee



Couple brook trout would make that a fine breakfast


----------



## Locust Cutter

Gotta love some P-I-G hog!!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Gotta love some P-I-G hog!!!!!!! LMAO



I do love them pork products and stuff..


----------



## atvguns

Have I told you guys that I just love this little guy:msp_thumbsup: he is always so Happy 
course now that I think about it I did see him over at Stumpy shack the other day and he looked like this:msp_scared: Maybe he stuck one of them thumbs where he shouldn't have.


----------



## atvguns

OK OK Lets try this






Bacon


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bacon for breakfast.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WetGunPowder

B-L-T with no L-T!


----------



## Hank Chinaski

maple syrup glazed crumbled bacon over fancy french toast (or donuts).... mmmmm


and L O V E me some brown sugar candied bacon


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Getting a good rain and thunder. It is wet.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Getting a good rain and thunder. It is wet.



That would be affirmative!!! Just had 1.5" of the wet stuff roll out since 6:45!!!
I can hear the neighbors wheat falling over as we speak... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I bet it could if any wind . Hope not .


----------



## atvguns

No rain here since the GTG and not much then


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We needed it Make the trees grow.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We needed it Make the trees grow.



Yep... I get more cords per mile that way...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I got to use the dolkita yesterday. Man I like that saw. Going to use it again today. I took my dodge diesel with the trailer and bobcat and my wife followed with the plow truck (dodge) with a trailer made from an old dodge truck box down to the woods yesterday. We cut and filled them up with a heaping load of 10-12 foot red oak logs. Sarah hopped in to the plow truck and as soon as she went to drive away I heard a loud bang. Busted the rear driveshaft. RRRRR!!! I pulled it off and we drove home in front wheel drive. Hmm maybe I will get better gas mileage.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I got to use the dolkita yesterday. Man I like that saw. Going to use it again today. I took my dodge diesel with the trailer and bobcat and my wife followed with the plow truck (dodge) with a trailer made from an old dodge truck box down to the woods yesterday. We cut and filled them up with a heaping load of 10-12 foot red oak logs. Sarah hopped in to the plow truck and as soon as she went to drive away I heard a loud bang. Busted the rear driveshaft. RRRRR!!! I pulled it off and we drove home in front wheel drive. Hmm maybe I will get better gas mileage.



Reason #17 to have only 4 wheel drive machinery!!!
Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

They say front wheel drives get better fuel economy. Let us know:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I gotta rebuilt the 4 speed in my truck. I lost 2nd gear last year, 3rd had been howlin for the last month & it finally took a dump on me the other day. Skipping from low to 4th is a big jump. It'll do it but it aint fun in town.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I gotta rebuilt the 4 speed in my truck. I lost 2nd gear last year, 3rd had been howlin for the last month & it finally took a dump on me the other day. Skipping from low to 4th is a big jump. It'll do it but it aint fun in town.



Trying to remember, would that be the T-19??? Have you ever thought of putting a 5 speed in that truck??? Might drop the rpm a little at cruising speed and garner a "little" better mileage?


----------



## logging22

WoodChuck'r said:


> I never sad good bye to you and Kim! What the hell! I have no idea how I missed ya!!



Its all good brother. I think i was in the crapper. Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Yep, but this one goes on all the time... It's the AS coffee shop...
> :msp_biggrin:



I always thought of you guys more as the AS Sewing Circle.




WoodChuck'r said:


> I never sad good bye to you and Kim! What the hell! I have no idea how I missed ya!!



That would take a very inattentive eye. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> I always thought of you guys more as the AS Sewing Circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would take a very inattentive eye. :msp_ohmy:





SEWING CLUB.....:msp_angry:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Trying to remember, would that be the T-19??? Have you ever thought of putting a 5 speed in that truck??? Might drop the rpm a little at cruising speed and garner a "little" better mileage?



It's the Muncie SM465. I got two spares. I'll rebuild one of them & stick it in. A 5 speed would be nice, but not in the cards right now. Someday I'll put a 6bt Cummins & a 5 speed in it. Or get a deuce 1/2 & bob it. Better mileage than what I'm getting out of the crewcab & it'll run on anything but water.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The 6bt witha 5 speed is the ticket.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> SEWING CLUB.....:msp_angry:



I actually have a Husqvarna sewing machine………just sayin'………….:misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The 6bt witha 5 speed is the ticket.:msp_rolleyes:



Yup... But the deuce and a half would have the "way cool" factor!!!


----------



## little possum

How is Stumpy gonna get in a Deuce? Gonna be the first lowered one?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Got to meet a couple of Mozarkians in person down in Ioway this weekend. Either you sent the "civilized" ones up, or y'all ain't as bad as Wendell says ya are!:tongue2:

MoJim's coffee affliction was exactly as described though!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Got to meet a couple of Mozarkians in person down in Ioway this weekend. Either you sent the "civilized" ones up, or y'all ain't as bad as Wendell says ya are!:tongue2:
> 
> MoJim's coffee affliction was exactly as described though!



Ya met the coffee man, now who else was up there???


----------



## 8433jeff

Wendell, Mopar mike and super 3.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Ya met the coffee man, now who else was up there???



Looking at posted pics. Lurch 2 went.


----------



## wendell

Yep, Mo. Jim and Lurch.

I think Jeff needs to work on his geography.


----------



## logging22

Bacon


----------



## atvguns

Years ago it was suggested that an apple a day kept the doctor away. But since all the doctors are now Muslim, I've found that a bacon sandwich works best!


Japanese scientists have now created a camera with such a fantastic shutter speed that it is now possible to take a photograph of a woman with her mouth closed.


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Years ago it was suggested that an apple a day kept the doctor away. But since all the doctors are now Muslim, I've found that a bacon sandwich works best!
> 
> 
> Japanese scientists have now created a camera with such a fantastic shutter speed that it is now possible to take a photograph of a woman with her mouth closed.



I call BS. Nothing is that fast bro.:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I actually have a Husqvarna sewing machine………just sayin'………….:misdoubt:



I don't have a husqvarna but have a few of these.




003 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't have a husqvarna but have a few of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr



I dont have any sewing machines, but a lot of huskys. Wanna trade??


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't have a husqvarna but have a few of these.


That looks just like the one my mom had. With five sisters I didn't stand much of a chance of getting it. Neat old machines


----------



## logging22

bacon


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I dont have any sewing machines, but a lot of huskys. Wanna trade??



I love the mechanics of the old machines. 


Whats funny is we have almost as many machines as we do saws. :msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I love the mechanics of the old machines.
> 
> 
> Whats funny is we have almost as many machines as we do saws. :msp_w00t:



I kinda like the looks of them. Gonna look for one i think. Any leads?


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> I got to use the dolkita yesterday. Man I like that saw. Going to use it again today. I took my dodge diesel with the trailer and bobcat and my wife followed with the plow truck (dodge) with a trailer made from an old dodge truck box down to the woods yesterday. We cut and filled them up with a heaping load of 10-12 foot red oak logs. Sarah hopped in to the plow truck and as soon as she went to drive away I heard a loud bang. Busted the rear driveshaft. RRRRR!!! I pulled it off and we drove home in front wheel drive. Hmm maybe I will get better gas mileage.



Now that you have the dolkita just think how much you could get done if you had a Ford to go with it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I kinda like the looks of them. Gonna look for one i think. Any leads?



No there are to many sites like AS that are for sewing machines they are all hunting old machines. Once in a while I find one at auction, Dan also gave me one (an old White).


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Now that you have the dolkita just think how much you could get done if you had a Ford to go with it.



:msp_rolleyes:

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looking at posted pics. Lurch 2 went.



Eric went??? He's becoming a GTG machine!!! Now I know who to call when I want to go to the Maine GTG!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Now that you have the dolkita just think how much you could get done if you had a Ford to go with it.



And everyone but Stumpy said??????





AMEN.....


:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> No there are to many sites like AS that are for sewing machines they are all hunting old machines. Once in a while I find one at auction, Dan also gave me one (an old White).



He's almost in the top ten of the AR MO...... bunch of AS'rs. Depending upon the judging criteria. Of course this is a debatable list, especially from those lower on such.


----------



## atvguns

Dan have you milked the bees yet this morning. 


Hedgerow send some of that rain down this way you don't need to be so stingy.:msp_sad:


----------



## Wolfcsm

atvguns said:


> Japanese scientists have now created a camera with such a fantastic shutter speed that it is now possible to take a photograph of a woman with her mouth closed.



I have seen attempts by high speed cameras that can take 100,000 frames per second - that could not capture that. Must be some camera.

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Dan have you milked the bees yet this morning.
> 
> 
> Hedgerow send some of that rain down this way you don't need to be so stingy.:msp_sad:



I wish I had a rain bank... I'd be depositing about 3 inches right now... Just making the creeks a muddy torrent...


----------



## andydodgegeek

atvguns said:


> Now that you have the dolkita just think how much you could get done if you had a Ford to go with it.



I think I would rather use a wheel barrow. I have owned a few fords over the years. I learned to drive in my dads 79 f250. That was the last year Ford made anything that I would consider owning. They made some junk in the 80's and 90's. And don't even get me started on those cheap pieces of Chevy. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Freehand

FORD ACRONYMS:
Fix Or Repair Daily
Found On Road Dead
Backwards... Driver Returns On Foot
Backwards... Dorks Ride On Fords
Factory Ordered Road Disaster
Factory Ordered Rebuilt Dodge(Datsun)
Flip Over Read Directions
Four Old Rusted Doors
Fixed On Race Day
Ford Owner Really Dumb
For Only Retarded Drivers
Ford Owners Recommend Dodge
Flipped Over Russian Dunebuggy
Found On Russian Dump
For Off Road Death
it Freaking Only Runs Downhill
Fat Old Rusted Dog
Freaking Old Rusted Dodge(Datsun)
Frigin Oakies Really Dig it
Funky Old Road Dog
Found On Roadside's Destroyed
Backwards...Don't Ride Over Fifty
Fixed-up Old Repossesed Dodge
Found Old Rebuilt Dodge
Forget OutRunning Dale
Found On Railroad Deserted
Found On Railroad Dead
Fools Only Read Directions
First On Repair Dolly
Favorite Of Redneck Drivers
Backwards- Dumb Retards Own Fords
Funny Old Rebuilt Dodge
Fast Only Rolling Downhill
Found On Russian Dump
Forfiet On Race Day
Found On River Dead
Failure Of Research &amp; Development


----------



## Hedgerow

With a list like that, you know they're #1!!!
Cause people like to throw rocks at things that shine!!! 
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Hedgerow said:


> With a list like that, you know they're #1!!!
> Cause people like to throw rocks at things that shine!!!
> :msp_wink:



not enough wax in the world...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hank Chinaski said:


> not enough wax in the world...



Non government owned and proud...







:big_smile:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Non government owned and proud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :big_smile:



Thats a selling point for me! I actually like any truck that starts and runs......best truck ive ever owned was a 91 dodge 3/4 with a cummins...wish i still had that one....worst truck ive ever owned was a dodge with a hemi.....pretty overrated there
I take that back.......6.5 turbo...worst truck by far


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jwalker1911 said:


> Thats a selling point for me! I actually like any truck that starts and runs...



totally agree with both points. worst truck i ever drove was a '78 dodge 6-banger. once it started it was just underpowered. having to endure the underpowered starter just grated my nerves every time. wrin, wrin, wrin, wrin, wrin, wrin, vroom. even with fully charged battery.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Ford didn't take the "bailout" money, but they did support/testify FOR the bailout to be available. (25% of Fords top dealers also own GM or Chrysler franchises) and they thought it would hurt the suppliers/industry if it didn't go thru. 
They also asked congress for a $9b "credit line" (not a bailout, watch out for semantics here... ) just in case the company needed it due to the worsening economy.
They also received $5.9b in gov loans in '09 for "retooling".

They all take $ from the gov. They all make the gov a lot of $. 

it's almost as bad as debating politics nowdays.... they've all done wrong and they all have their hand out and they're all planning on screwing you one way or another.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm not very picky about auto brand, I just go with whatever I think is a bargin local and used. 


Scratch all of that, no auto is a bargin.


----------



## Freehand

Gimme a 7.3, married to an Allison transmission, on an antique Dodge body. :feel_good:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Gimme a 7.3, married to an Allison transmission, on an antique Dodge body. :feel_good:



Whats with this auto stuff?, Gimme a 6 speed


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here it is mounted all it lacks is wiring, mud flaps Rod is bringing home tonight, and a couple tool boxes mounted under the bed behind the cab, and mounting the fuel neck. 




truck 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr




truck 007 by supercabs78, on Flickr




truck 008 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Whats with this auto stuff?, Gimme a 6 speed



Nice. You got a 6- speed on that new truck?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here it is mounted all it lacks is wiring, mud flaps Rod is bringing home tonight, and a couple tool boxes mounted under the bed behind the cab, and mounting the fuel neck.



lookin good stephen. show pix how you mount them tool boxes.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here it is mounted all it lacks is wiring, mud flaps Rod is bringing home tonight, and a couple tool boxes mounted under the bed behind the cab, and mounting the fuel neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truck 001 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truck 007 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truck 008 by supercabs78, on Flickr





Looks like your bringing the big logs to the next GTG.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

truck 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here is load testing the bed I put the tractor all the way to the nose of the trailer and were it is in the pic, just jerking the trailer around to see if it will hold together and it did. 

Jason it has the 6 speed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Get the lights hooked up and your good to go.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt how is the science project going?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt how is the science project going?



Went back into the exhaust... Will re-test, then check squish, and start calculating...
Or...
I may take Stephen's advice and just take it apart, poke at it with a stick a little, then put it all back together... :msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Went back into the exhaust... Will re-test, then check squish, and start calculating...
> Or...
> I may take Stephen's advice and just take it apart, poke at it with a stick a little, then put it all back together... :msp_confused:



You might be surprised a good poking will help.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You might be surprised a good poking will help.



No comment.


----------



## logging22

Quick question fellas. Need a carb kit for a 441. Baileys is backordered. No local help. Which sponsor do i need to hit up??


----------



## tlandrum

tree monkey


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Quick question fellas. Need a carb kit for a 441. Baileys is backordered. No local help. Which sponsor do i need to hit up??



I don't know, do you want me to ask at my dealer?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> truck 011 by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Here is load testing the bed I put the tractor all the way to the nose of the trailer and were it is in the pic, just jerking the trailer around to see if it will hold together and it did.
> 
> Jason it has the 6 speed.



What size Case is that?? Is it a 1109?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> What size Case is that?? Is it a 1109?



David Brown 1410


----------



## logging22

tlandrum said:


> tree monkey



Thanks T.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

10-4


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> What size Case is that?? Is it a 1109?



That front end looks like a David Brown... It's in good shape!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> David Brown 1410



He shoots.... And SCORES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> He shoots.... And SCORES!!!!!!!!!!



Also have a DB995 4X4 Love that little tractor.


----------



## logging22

The new tractor thread is it? Ok. I dont have a tractor, but i bet i could borrow one, if that what it takes to be here. Just sayin.


----------



## tlandrum

i traded my tractor off,it sat 99% of the time so i moved it out. now i need a friggin tractor again.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> The new tractor thread is it? Ok. I dont have a tractor, but i bet i could borrow one, if that what it takes to be here. Just sayin.



Its that or send Bacon.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Its that or send Bacon.



Sorry brother. I like bacon way better than tractors.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have a 1950 john deere B with a buzz saw on the front. My dad bought it at an auction when I was around 8-9 years old. I got to drive it home from the auction, about 5 miles or so. It sat for about 10 years and I just got it up and running good last summer. Fun old tractor.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Oh and yes, BACON.:kilt:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a 1950 john deere B with a buzz saw on the front. My dad bought it at an auction when I was around 8-9 years old. I got to drive it home from the auction, about 5 miles or so. It sat for about 10 years and I just got it up and running good last summer. Fun old tractor.



I'd like to see that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'd like to see that.



Well good grief stephen, you could just drive up here and drive around on John deere's 1st diesel... 1954 JD R... 420 cubes of raw diesel power... Oh, and by the way, the fuel sets have been set as tight as they can be without running away...
Just sayin....
Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well good grief stephen, you could just drive up here and drive around on John deere's 1st diesel... 1954 JD R... 420 cubes of raw diesel power... Oh, and by the way, the fuel sets have been set as tight as they can be without running away...
> Just sayin....
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



Yea I remember some pics of that tractor.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a 1950 john deere B with a buzz saw on the front.



Same year as my new saw. Coincidence?

I think not.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Did any of you guys that went to Kentucky get to run rms61moparman's 372 husky? I ran it at the Ia. gtg and that saw RIPS. I hope he makes it to the fall gtg,he would fit right in.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Did any of you guys that went to Kentucky get to run rms61moparman's 372 husky? I ran it at the Ia. gtg and that saw RIPS. I hope he makes it to the fall gtg,he would fit right in.



Sure did Jim... Yes... It's a dandy... Andre did a fine job on it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a 1950 john deere B with a buzz saw on the front. My dad bought it at an auction when I was around 8-9 years old. I got to drive it home from the auction, about 5 miles or so. It sat for about 10 years and I just got it up and running good last summer. Fun old tractor.



That would be a fun saw to take to the woods. :cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a 1950 john deere B with a buzz saw on the front. My dad bought it at an auction when I was around 8-9 years old. I got to drive it home from the auction, about 5 miles or so. It sat for about 10 years and I just got it up and running good last summer. Fun old tractor.



Does it look like this?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'll bet its green. Time for BACON.


----------



## Dave Boyt

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll bet its green. Time for BACON.



"The pig, if I am not mistaken, provides us pork and ham and bacon. Let others say his heart is big... I call it stupid of the pig!"

Ogden Nash


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' fellas...
We got pork poetry!
And bacon!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Does it look like this?



This one looks like a Massey Harris...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I will post some pictures of the old B when I get home from work. I don't know how to do much with this phone.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Don't make me bring the M Farmall up to the Dodgegeek GTG this fall for some buzz saw racing!

(Pics to come later, can't find a good one handy, and I gotta hook on to the splitter in a bit anyhow)


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> Gimme a 7.3, married to an Allison transmission, on an antique Dodge body. :feel_good:



I'd rather go with a '76-'87 Chevy 1-ton 4x4, with a 6bt Cummins (w/the p7100 pump), 6spd stick and the gear-drive BW transfer case. Oh screw it, I really want an M35a3 (with a stick),...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> This one looks like a Massey Harris...



That looks like death waiting to happen,... I would love to have a buzz saw, but I do like the English idea of having a blade guard to help prevent inadvertent contact with one's appendages... And stuff... Fingers are handy to enjoy BACON with!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Don't make me bring the M Farmall up to the Dodgegeek GTG this fall for some buzz saw racing!
> 
> (Pics to come later, can't find a good one handy, and I gotta hook on to the splitter in a bit anyhow)



This is a bad evening pic I know, but it's Levi putting the socks on the old R's intake and exhaust.
I used to pull it in the 8xxx and the 10xxx pound classes... It qualify's as "stock"...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> This is a bad evening pic I know, but it's Levi putting the socks on the old R's intake and exhaust.
> I used to pull it in the 8xxx and the 10xxx pound classes... It qualify's as "stock"...
> :msp_sneaky:



Nice looking Deere. How many horses are in it?:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice looking Deere. How many horses are in it?:help:



From the factory, between 48 and 52...
Now?
Bout 84...
Can't remember the torque #, but it'll pull anything a 4020 would pull... Just not as fast...:hmm3grin2orange: It came with a matching 4-16" bottom power troll plow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> From the factory, between 48 and 52...
> Now?
> Bout 84...
> Can't remember the torque #, but it'll pull anything a 4020 would pull... Just not as fast...:hmm3grin2orange: It came with a matching 4-16" bottom power troll plow.



What is a power troll plow? Pork chops.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice looking Deere. How many horses are in it?:help:



There aren't any horses in it. It's a tractor. :bang:

You know, internal combustion engine and stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You hush.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

A word on truck bed fabrication. Fuel tank necks are slightly harder to get right than they appear to be. Sometimes they vapor lock and won't fill very fast. 


Just saying.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is my 1950 B. Runs like a champ. When you are using the saw you had better keep both eyes wide open, on one side you have the deadly saw blade and the other you have the drive belt flopping. NO guards anywhere. Not quite OSHA approved. We cut alot with it when I was a kid. My dad would accumulate a big pile of stick wood then we would cut it up. We also used the buzz saw on my grandpas 1951 ford 8n. It seemed a little safer, with a blade guard and a nice working table that would hinge in to the blade. I dont use the old saw now days, mostly because I would rather use a chainsaw. Chainsaws are cool.


----------



## wendell

I want a tractor.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is my 1950 B. Runs like a champ. When you are using the saw you had better keep both eyes wide open, on one side you have the deadly saw blade and the other you have the drive belt flopping. NO guards anywhere. Not quite OSHA approved. We cut alot with it when I was a kid. My dad would accumulate a big pile of stick wood then we would cut it up. We also used the buzz saw on my grandpas 1951 ford 8n. It seemed a little safer, with a blade guard and a nice working table that would hinge in to the blade. I dont use the old saw now days, mostly because I would rather use a chainsaw. Chainsaws are cool.



Very nice I want one.

Like you said I'd like one with the tilting bed. 

I don't have a tractor with belt drive I'll have to work on that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> I want a tractor.



I want a husky 3120 but you don't see me crying.:yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> A word on truck bed fabrication. Fuel tank necks are slightly harder to get right than they appear to be. Sometimes they vapor lock and won't fill very fast.
> 
> 
> Just saying.



I am using the factory neck, hose, and vent hose, I just need to work out how high I want to mount it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I want a husky 3120 but you don't see me crying.:yoyo:



If it would help I'd cry for a 3120. How is the one close to you, any word?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it would help I'd cry for a 3120. How is the one close to you, any word?



?????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ?????



Warjohn's 3120


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I need to talk him out of it.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I want a husky 3120 but you don't see me crying.:yoyo:



You must not want it very bad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I need to talk him out of it.



Me too, when we see each other I will pass his Dolmar bars I have off to you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> You must not want it very bad.



If they came in red I would be.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Warjohn hasn't posted in a while, but I see he was reading yesterday. 

How you been Man, how is Bigjohnston?

Big hasn't been here after Dec 2011.


----------



## sawnami

How is Echo Kid's hand injury doing?


----------



## logging22

Where the hell is everybody? Oh, wait. Its after bedtime and stuff. Sorry.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> How is Echo Kid's hand injury doing?



Doing good it's all healed up has limited movement of his middle finger. He is mowing lawns.Still running saws when he can.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Doing good it's all healed up has limited movement of his middle finger. He is mowing lawns.Still running saws when he can.:msp_biggrin:



Happy to hear that, at first I sure was worried about his hand.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So was I some times injures like that are either over or under exagerated.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So was I some times injures like that are either over or under exagerated.



Nerve cutting can't be over exaggerated... It takes a LONG time and lots of use to get it back... 
Sometimes, if the planets don't align just right, you don't get it back... You live with it, but it ain't the same... Sure hope we see him in AR this fall... Might even find sumpin' good for him if he does...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Doing good it's all healed up has limited movement of his middle finger. He is mowing lawns.Still running saws when he can.:msp_biggrin:



Good to hear his progress. Thanks for the update Kenneth.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Steve NW WI said:


> Don't make me bring the M Farmall up to the Dodgegeek GTG this fall for some buzz saw racing!
> 
> (Pics to come later, can't find a good one handy, and I gotta hook on to the splitter in a bit anyhow)



Here's said Farmall with buzz saw, have a bit bigger blade in the shed, but this one is sharper, and I don't need a real big blade for what I cut with it.








andydodgegeek said:


> Here is my 1950 B. Runs like a champ. When you are using the saw you had better keep both eyes wide open, on one side you have the deadly saw blade and the other you have the drive belt flopping. NO guards anywhere. Not quite OSHA approved. We cut alot with it when I was a kid. My dad would accumulate a big pile of stick wood then we would cut it up. We also used the buzz saw on my grandpas 1951 ford 8n. It seemed a little safer, with a blade guard and a nice working table that would hinge in to the blade. I dont use the old saw now days, mostly because I would rather use a chainsaw. Chainsaws are cool.



Looks like a hard left turn would bring new meaning to "cutting down a tire"! Nice rig. Race ya!


----------



## RVALUE

I know people that own 3120's and don't even use them. 


Well, I don't like them, just know them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I take only 2or 3 to cut wood.and it is usually the same 2 or 3.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve NW WI said:


> Here's said Farmall with buzz saw, have a bit bigger blade in the shed, but this one is sharper, and I don't need a real big blade for what I cut with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a hard left turn would bring new meaning to "cutting down a tire"! Nice rig. Race ya!



I like it.



RVALUE said:


> I know people that own 3120's and don't even use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't like them, just know them.



Is it the same with their 2100? :cool2: 



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I take only 2or 3 to cut wood.and it is usually the same 2 or 3.




I take about five every time I go out, I try to chage it up every time so most get ran once in a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to start mowing hay. I won't be around much next few days.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yer grass dry enough to cut? and dry? looks like small chance of showers and t-storms early next week.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm off to start mowing hay. I won't be around much next few days.



At least you guys down there get to cut hay this year....I know a few people who tried to take serious advantage of folks in the Oklahoma/Texas area last year....Im all for making a profit but some of the hay prices they were charging were downright rediculous......edit.....Ive never actually made a profit but did break even once..that was nice


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jwalker1911 said:


> At least you guys down there get to cut hay this year....I know a few people who tried to take serious advantage of folks in the Oklahoma/Texas area last year....Im all for making a profit but some of the hay prices they were charging were downright rediculous......edit.....Ive never actually made a profit but did break even once..that was nice



Yes it was bad, my hay come out of Tulsa last year at a good price. This year I'll make it all right here or sell the cows.

Just the fuel make it not worth it, when hauling a long ways.

Back to work my AS and coffee rest is over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Messing around (a little off thread topic).*

The wife and I was just talking about guys who get caught messing around, and the wife selling or tearing up all a guys stuff. 

She looks right at me and said if I catch you, I will call Les and sell him all your saws for nothing. I started laughing and told her I'm posting all of that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Work Saw Collector said:


> The wife and I was just talking about guys who get caught messing around, and the wife selling or tearing up all a guys stuff.
> 
> She looks right at me and said if I catch you, I will call Les and sell him all your saws for nothing. I started laughing and told her I'm posting all of that. :hmm3grin2orange:



A friend of mine hauls garbage....he has all kinds of cool stuff...deer mounts...fish mounts...fishing poles...chainsaws.....he says when you see the wedding pictures in the trash you know next week is gonna be good


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> The wife and I was just talking about guys who get caught messing around, and the wife selling or tearing up all a guys stuff.
> 
> She looks right at me and said if I catch you, I will call Les and sell him all your saws for nothing. I started laughing and told her I'm posting all of that. :hmm3grin2orange:



Tell her she can sell some to me for nothin', too!


----------



## RVALUE

I'll give $ 100.

For all of them.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I'll give $ 100.
> 
> For all of them.



Time for an auction!!!

[video=youtube;Y2UTjWU4VoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2UTjWU4VoM[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was mowing at a different brothers today he has a nice tractor and mower.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/6990843454/" title="001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8160/6990843454_f7e85f5dd9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="001"></a>

I painted the 1969 and the 1972 in the barn years ago.


Jerry asked about the tool box mounting, I cut the outer channel so it would resess to touch the crossmembers. I welded it to the front and two crossmembers under the bed.




006 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Time for an auction!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;Y2UTjWU4VoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2UTjWU4VoM[/video]



I love to hear a good auctioneer!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to hook up our mower cutting our hay tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope the weather holds for you.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> I know people that own 3120's and don't even use them.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't like them, just know them.



I''ve got one I don't use... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hank Chinaski said:


> I''ve got one I don't use... :hmm3grin2orange:



Send it up I'll run it once or twice.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I'll give $ 100.
> 
> For all of them.



$200 and 25lbs of..........................BACON.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MO-Iron

With this early of a start, I should have all my work done before the October GTG. Put me on the list!
First two hay fields are on the ground.

Hey Les, do you have the dates on the Timberfest? I'm going to call Allen and tell him to make room for me for that weekend.

MO-Iron


----------



## wendell

It appears Stumpy has forsaken y'all. :msp_sad:


----------



## john taliaferro

Who is Stumpy ?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jerry asked about the tool box mounting, I cut the outer channel so it would resess to touch the crossmembers. I welded it to the front and two crossmembers under the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006 by supercabs78, on Flickr



good job, looks good. now you gonna have to squat down to git yer tools. how far below the cab does that box project? also wondering if a skid plate to brush off rocks, logs, etc. may be useful. just sayin


----------



## Jwalker1911

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was mowing at a different brothers today he has a nice tractor and mower.
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/6990843454/" title="001 by supercabs78, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8160/6990843454_f7e85f5dd9_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="001"></a>
> 
> I painted the 1969 and the 1972 in the barn years ago.
> 
> 
> Jerry asked about the tool box mounting, I cut the outer channel so it would resess to touch the crossmembers. I welded it to the front and two crossmembers under the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006 by supercabs78, on Flickr



That truck is the same color as my dads 71....my daughter wants a 71 el camino thats orange with white racing stripes so she can match her grandpa


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jwalker1911 said:


> That truck is the same color as my dads 71....my daughter wants a 71 el camino thats orange with white racing stripes so she can match her grandpa



so yer daughter is a closet OSU fan then. might's well come all the way out of the closet and put pistol pete on there too


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> It appears Stumpy has forsaken y'all. :msp_sad:



Nope, Just sittin back & watchin.:msp_thumbsup:

All this talk about pork... I had a customer trade me out some labor for a cooler full of pork. He needed to clean out his freezer to make room for a fresh pig. The brats are awesome, No bacon though:bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nope, Just sittin back & watchin.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> All this talk about pork... I had a customer trade me out some labor for a cooler full of pork. He needed to clean out his freezer to make room for a fresh pig. The brats are awesome, No bacon though:bang:



poidh (pix or it didn't happen)


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nope, Just sittin back & watchin.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> All this talk about pork... I had a customer trade me out some labor for a cooler full of pork. He needed to clean out his freezer to make room for a fresh pig. The brats are awesome, No bacon though:bang:



Nuttin wrong with tradin some pork...Is it Stumpbroke?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Jwalker1911 said:


> Nuttin wrong with tradin some pork...Is it Stumpbroke?



I'm not sure I should answer that.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm not sure I should answer that.:hmm3grin2orange:



that right there tells us the answer


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jwalker1911were in Ne. are tou located I'm working in Omaha till late in the year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Matt hows things.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Matt hows things.



Just headin out of Bentonville... 
Meetings all day...


----------



## Hedgerow

How things goin with you Kenneth???


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Just headin out of Bentonville...
> Meetings all day...


You working for walmart now?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> How things goin with you Kenneth???



Not bad waiting on parts on my apartment rebuild. Sounds like you are busy.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not bad waiting on parts on my apartment rebuild. Sounds like you are busy.



Eh... Gotta make some cabbage so I can afford this thing we call CAD...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I understand that wish I was working some ot. then 3120 look out:smile2::msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Just headin out of Bentonville...
> Meetings all day...



Hey, that's where I wasn't today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How is Dan?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Hey, that's where I wasn't today.



Figured that, since I looked around, and you weren't there...
:msp_confused:


----------



## RVALUE

I passed someone, so I stopped. And there I was. Besides myself. :msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan hows the B business?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> You working for walmart now?



No... But Bentonville has somehow become the center of the universe ..:msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its called money..


----------



## Jwalker1911

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jwalker1911were in Ne. are tou located I'm working in Omaha till late in the year.



Im straight south of omaha and straight east of lincoln...no matter which you go...im straight....
whatcha doin in Omaha?


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its called money..



Well that, Wall Street an D.C.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Jwalker1911 said:


> Im straight south of omaha and straight east of lincoln...no matter which you go...im straight....



I am driving thru Omaha tommorrow. Driving from Minnesota to Utah. NOT looking forward to Nebraska.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Jwalker1911

andydodgegeek said:


> I am driving thru Omaha tommorrow. Driving from Minnesota to Utah. NOT looking forward to Nebraska.:msp_thumbdn:



Its ok until ya get just east of Grand Island...from there west......pretty boring unless ya head north...then its gets cool again...'specially if ya like mule deer


----------



## atvguns

Jwalker1911 said:


> Its ok until ya get just east of Grand Island...from there west......pretty boring unless ya head north...then its gets cool again...'specially if ya like mule deer


Any prairie dogs


----------



## atvguns

This is what happens when Stumpy gets ahold of some pork


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> Any prairie dogs



yeah...quite a few dog towns in halsey national forest....about any old rancher used to let ya hunt em since theyre so hard on horse and cow legs...


----------



## Jwalker1911

atvguns said:


> This is what happens when Stumpy gets ahold of some pork



it has Stumpys eyes


----------



## atvguns

Jwalker1911 said:


> it has Stumpys eyes



You are right


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It has it's mommas feet!!!!


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> It has it's mommas feet!!!!


LOL except her's had rubber boot marks on them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Happy birthday pumbcrazyjr:bday::bday::bday::bday:


----------



## Stumpys Customs




----------



## andydodgegeek

atvguns said:


> This is what happens when Stumpy gets ahold of some pork




What the heck is that? No more Stumpy baby pictures... Somebody quick kill that thing:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

atvguns said:


> You are right





I love this pic. He's so cuuuuuuuute.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jwalker1911 said:


> Im straight south of omaha and straight east of lincoln...no matter which you go...im straight....
> whatcha doin in Omaha?



Working on the vertical transportation in the new T.D. Ameritrade building off of West Dodge.


----------



## Jwalker1911

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Working on the vertical transportation in the new T.D. Ameritrade building off of West Dodge.



West Dodge....you have fun making that drive at 5:15 pm.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jwalker1911 said:


> West Dodge....you have fun making that drive at 5:15 pm.......




Usually out of there by 4:00 pm thesr nebraskans drive like they are on there way to a fire all the time.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

And here. Thought it was hard to get a Nebraskan to get ANYWHERE in a hurry...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it's slow hereto nite is some one having a Private G2G


----------



## Hedgerow

Just sitting here with my feet up by the fire pit... Enjoying the evening on the deck... Other than that??? Nothin'... Oh, and watching the dog chase the cat around the corner of the pole barn...
Priceless... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

She tree'd him!!! Good beagle!!!
Hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## atvguns

I need to get rid of six beagles


----------



## Freehand

.22 cal?


----------



## atvguns

Freehand said:


> .22 cal?


 It has come to that in the past just hate to lie to the kids on where they went


----------



## Freehand

I know the feelin. Sometimes I gotta reach for the Henry pump .22 . It's called my "little problem solver." Just today a garden munching rabbit had a chance meeting with a nickel bullet in my front yard……..


----------



## atvguns

Freehand said:


> I know the feelin. Sometimes I gotta reach for the Henry pump .22 . It's called my "little problem solver." Just today a garden munching rabbit had a chance meeting with a nickel bullet in my front yard……..


You have a Henry some guys have all the cool toys here is a link to the one I want only $850.00

Texas County Missouri Limited Edition - Engraved Rifles - Historical Armory, Inc.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I need to get rid of six beagles



The 5 Dolly just had are already spoken for... As soon as they're gone, the beagle gets spayed...
5 was enough... Couldn't imagine getting rid of another batch...:msp_unsure:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> The wife and I was just talking about guys who get caught messing around, and the wife selling or tearing up all a guys stuff.
> 
> She looks right at me and said if I catch you, I will call Les and sell him all your saws for nothing. I started laughing and told her I'm posting all of that. :hmm3grin2orange:



Does she still have my number??


----------



## logging22

MO-Iron said:


> With this early of a start, I should have all my work done before the October GTG. Put me on the list!
> First two hay fields are on the ground.
> 
> Hey Les, do you have the dates on the Timberfest? I'm going to call Allen and tell him to make room for me for that weekend.
> 
> MO-Iron



Second weekend in Oct i think. Have to look to make sure brother. Ill let ya know.


----------



## logging22

Man o man is that logging22 guy a sexy beast!:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

logging22 said:


> Man o man is that logging22 guy a sexy beast!:msp_w00t:



Why hell yes he is! My kind of guy right there! WOOOHOOOO! Whats a Stumpy anyhoo?? Just saying.:help:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Logging22 With the last post man had you been in the bottle. Just asking :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Logging22 With the last post man had you been in the bottle. Just asking :msp_w00t:



I think Les was wondering where everybody went!!! The posting just came to a screeching halt...


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Logging22 With the last post man had you been in the bottle. Just asking :msp_w00t:



Dont do the bottle anymore. Just really lonely. Everybody left me and stuff.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mornin fellers. :spam:


----------



## specter29

mornin Stumpy and fella's


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin...


----------



## logging22

Morning all. Im off to the garden and then the shop. Little behind this week.:msp_w00t:


----------



## sunfish

Mornin all. Goin to be kinda Hot today...


----------



## wendell

Good morning, TAMOKians!


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> Good morning, TAMOKians!



TAMOKians. Thats just fun to say.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Mornin all. Goin to be kinda Hot today...



Yep... But tonight, it's fishing time... Finally!!!

Cause fish is gooood.....


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... But tonight, it's fishing time... Finally!!!
> 
> Cause *fish is gooood*.....



*YES!*

I just spent 4 days fishing at Reel Foot Lake. Bluegill and Catfish. 

We ended up with over 100 lbs of fillets.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> *YES!*
> 
> I just spent 4 days fishing at Reel Foot Lake. Bluegill and Catfish.
> 
> We ended up with over 100 lbs of fillets.



When's the fish fry


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> When's the fish fry



October


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> When's the fish fry



What Wendell said... :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> *YES!*
> 
> I just spent 4 days fishing at Reel Foot Lake. Bluegill and Catfish.
> 
> We ended up with over 100 lbs of fillets.



We're gonna see if the Crappie have moved up yet...
Hope so... 
What were ya getting all the catfish on? Live? Or cut?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> We're gonna see if the Crappie have moved up yet...
> Hope so...
> What were ya getting all the catfish on? Live? Or cut?



Might be too late on the Crappie, they have been in shallow water for a month or more, because of the high temps. Still can catch some, but I believe the spawn is about over?

Caught the Cats on night crawlers and the Bluegill on red worms, and small jigs, tipped with a wax worm. Bluegill up to two lbs! :msp_w00t:

Have fun!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Might be too late on the Crappie, they have been in shallow water for a month or more, because of the high temps. Still can catch some, but I believe the spawn is about over?
> 
> Caught the Cats on night crawlers and the Bluegill on red worms, and small jigs, tipped with a wax worm. Bluegill up to two lbs! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Have fun!



That's what I thought, but I guess they moved out with the last cool front, and are still full of eggs... According to my sources anyway... Gonna find out!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> That's what I thought, but I guess they moved out with the last cool front, and are still full of eggs... According to my sources anyway... Gonna find out!!!



Weird weather this Spring!


----------



## 8433jeff

atvguns said:


> I need to get rid of six beagles



Brick and a wire tie on the end of a gunny sack?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hot afternoon here Had to come in for some refreshments.


----------



## john taliaferro

Yes big dish of ice cream now iam crashing, nap time .


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I need to get rid of six beagles



I need to get my Dad a Beagle,... :msp_confused: I will have another some day, but I have a spoiled princess of a Jack Russel Terrier/Cocker Spaniel and 2 of her offspring. She's jealous anyway and so are they. I don't have enough room for another, or I'd happily take one off your hands. I miss the Beagle I had growing up, Ginger.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I need to get my Dad a Beagle,... :msp_confused: I will have another some day, but I have a spoiled princess of a Jack Russel Terrier/Cocker Spaniel and 2 of her offspring. She's jealous anyway and so are they. I don't have enough room for another, or I'd happily take one off your hands. I miss the Beagle I had growing up, Ginger.



Beagles are cool... Neurotic.... But cool... Ours keeps the barn cats on their toes... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge how was the fishing.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedge how was the fishing.



Caught 2 crappie, 2 nice walleye, and 8 bass... Ran out of minnows.... The bass wouldn't let them be long enough for the crappie to do anything... But the 2 walleye were a nice surprise... 
Them fish were given to us by God for the purpose of cutting and eating...
Awesome they are....
Just sayin...


----------



## Freehand

Walleye's are some of the best eating…….


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like its going to cool down a little


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like its going to cool down a little



Morning Kenneth,I just checked the five day forcast and it's back to the 70's this week.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like its going to cool down a little



Hope so... My sweatometer was working OT yesterday... It would be refreshing...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,I just checked the five day forcast and it's back to the 70's this week.:msp_smile:[/QUOTE
> 
> Ya its more seasonal Hay is 59 open at Halls yet?


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mo. Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Kenneth,I just checked the five day forcast and it's back to the 70's this week.:msp_smile:[/QUOTE
> 
> Ya its more seasonal Hay is 59 open at Halls yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,they opened it up friday afternoon.
Click to expand...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Things are slow on here without stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Things are slow on here without stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yep... Nice evening though... Maybe the Strumpet will chime in soon... It's time to go deck sit and listen to the coyote's carry on...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

At least it cooled off.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yep... It's nice out... The boys are still swimming though...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Things are slow on here without stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, what the heck is up with him? Are they working on another Stumpette?

That can't be it. A couple minutes a day can't make that much difference in his AS time.


----------



## sawnami

Well, the army worms visited my place. 21 pine trees with not a needle on them in the matter of a couple of days.:angry2::angry2::angry2: Hope they recover. If not, there will be some nice GTG cookie logs.


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> Well, the army worms visited my place. 21 pine trees with not a needle on them in the matter of a couple of days.:angry2::angry2::angry2: Hope they recover. If not, there will be some nice GTG cookie logs.


I didnt know they would hit the pine trees they usually just get the fescue around here


----------



## sawnami

I didn't either. I wouldn't of had a problem if they cleaned off the grass in the yard so I wouldn't have to mow.:msp_tongue: There are worm carcasses laying around everywhere from driving over and stepping on them.:msp_crying:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I didn't either. I wouldn't of had a problem if they cleaned off the grass in the yard so I wouldn't have to mow.:msp_tongue: There are worm carcasses laying around everywhere from driving over and stepping on them.:msp_crying:



Nuke em!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> Yeah, what the heck is up with him? Are they working on another Stumpette?
> 
> That can't be it. A couple minutes a day can't make that much difference in his AS time.



That may be part of it

I've just been busy. I don't get to see the wife & kids much during the week since they got so much goin on so I spend time with them on the weekend. Also been busy in the shack. This has been my busiest spring yet not including the saws from AS. 

Conner & I fell a few trees for his science experiment for the science fair this week. He wants to find out which species of wood is faster to cut. We got a ceder (that he fell by himself with a lil coaching), a hickory, white oak, and some pine. I'll get some pics of it when I get a chance. He's excited about it & so am I.


----------



## specter29

now thats a science project :msp_thumbup:




Stumpys Customs said:


> That may be part of it
> 
> I've just been busy. I don't get to see the wife & kids much during the week since they got so much goin on so I spend time with them on the weekend. Also been busy in the shack. This has been my busiest spring yet not including the saws from AS.
> 
> Conner & I fell a few trees for his science experiment for the science fair this week. He wants to find out which species of wood is faster to cut. We got a ceder (that he fell by himself with a lil coaching), a hickory, white oak, and some pine. I'll get some pics of it when I get a chance. He's excited about it & so am I.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> That may be part of it
> 
> I've just been busy. I don't get to see the wife & kids much during the week since they got so much goin on so I spend time with them on the weekend. Also been busy in the shack. This has been my busiest spring yet not including the saws from AS.
> 
> Conner & I fell a few trees for his science experiment for the science fair this week. He wants to find out which species of wood is faster to cut. We got a ceder (that he fell by himself with a lil coaching), a hickory, white oak, and some pine. I'll get some pics of it when I get a chance. He's excited about it & so am I.



Lots of variables sounds like a neat project.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am setting here wanting a peanut butter and honey sandwich, no honey to be found!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Lots of variables sounds like a neat project.



Gonna try to cut out as many variables as possible. The only variable should be wood species. I'll be squaring up the ends of the wood to make them the same size. I've got a laser thermometer so we can wake sure the saw is @ the same temp for each set of cuts. I think if nothing else he'll be the only fifth grader to do a project involving a chainsaw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Gonna try to cut out as many variables as possible. The only variable should be wood species. I'll be squaring up the ends of the wood to make them the same size. I've got a laser thermometer so we can wake sure the saw is @ the same temp for each set of cuts. I think if nothing else he'll be the only fifth grader to do a project involving a chainsaw.



next year he can compare the various chain grind angles, the next - different sprocket teeth, the next - various saw displacements with different length bars ( this could result in a 3-D graph. or could combine. who knows, he may get a doctorate in chain saw at this rate.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Gonna try to cut out as many variables as possible. The only variable should be wood species. I'll be squaring up the ends of the wood to make them the same size. I've got a laser thermometer so we can wake sure the saw is @ the same temp for each set of cuts. I think if nothing else he'll be the only fifth grader to do a project involving a chainsaw.



That's a good experiment... Will we be able to view the results at the Douglas county fair???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That's a good experiment... Will we be able to view the results at the Douglas county fair???



No, it's just for the Cabool middle school I think. It would be for Texas county anyways since that's the county that the school is located in.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> No, it's just for the Cabool middle school I think. It would be for Texas county anyways since that's the county that the school is located in.



Levi wants to know when you're gonna bring the boys over to swim... The pool is officially open...
And the deck has been nice in the evenings... Got to have drinks and watch the lightning show last night...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Levi wants to know when you're gonna bring the boys over to swim... The pool is officially open...
> And the deck has been nice in the evenings... Got to have drinks and watch the lightning show last night...



Would be nice to plan an all-nighter. We can camp out in the back yard.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Would be nice to plan an all-nighter. We can camp out in the back yard.



That's what I was thinking... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Put my carved table to use... Took 2 of us to get it up there...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Gonna try to cut out as many variables as possible. The only variable should be wood species. I'll be squaring up the ends of the wood to make them the same size. I've got a laser thermometer so we can wake sure the saw is @ the same temp for each set of cuts. I think if nothing else he'll be the only fifth grader to do a project involving a chainsaw.



Sounds good make sure he has all his ppe so no one can bit$%.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Recognize this Kenneth???

It's smiling cause it can finally breath...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Now you have to prove it.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Now you have to prove it.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



Patience now... My last project took me 3 months!!! I'll get a timed cut this week... Gotta get it tig welded back together so it looks nice... 
:beauty3:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well okay but you don't have tree months til Tn. Unless it gets postponed. Just sayin.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well okay but you don't have tree months til Tn. Unless it gets postponed. Just sayin.:yoyo::yoyo:



Whaaaatttt!!!???
:waaaht:

Eh... She'll be done in two or three weeks.... Hopefully...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Check this out tractor went down in the first hay field, hydraulic leak. Rod started on it while I used the David Brown He tilted the cab (love that feature on these tractors) turns out won't be to bad just got to get a couple lines made this week and she will be back in the field. 




6400 with cab tilted by supercabs78, on Flickr




6400 with cab tilted by supercabs78, on Flickr

Now back to the normal saw stuff posting. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Whaaaatttt!!!???
> :waaaht:
> 
> Eh... She'll be done in two or three weeks.... Hopefully...
> :msp_sneaky:



I like that smiley. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like that smiley. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:




It means he is excited. I think? Maybe. We will see.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It means he is excited. I think? Maybe. We will see.



It means I need to start poking this thing with a stick soon!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It means I need to start poking this thing with a stick soon!!!:msp_thumbsup:



Like I said Excited to POKE somethingh::sweet_kiss:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Did everyone give up on this thread? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did everyone give up on this thread? :hmm3grin2orange:



Naaa... Everyone's just eating popcorn...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone,you too Stumpy.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Uuuummmmm. good popcorn


----------



## sawnami

These things are eatin machines. I thought they went away but they're back:-(

View attachment 237360






View attachment 237361





The only tree that they seem to eat is the short leaf pines. Those trees are 60-70 feet tall and those little buggers have made it all the way to the tops.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm headed over to mow the 'campers section'


----------



## Hank Chinaski

why'd the thread go back to green? Makes it harder to see amongst all these "saw" threads ... :tongue2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hank Chinaski said:


> why'd the thread go back to green? Makes it harder to see amongst all these "saw" threads ... :tongue2:



Every once in a while "they" reset the features we have bought with our points, I have paid points 3 times keeping the thread red. I'll do it later tonight.


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Like I said Excited to POKE something



Completely unnecessary to take this quote out of context. Thanks. :feel_good:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Boys!!! and SDG,...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Every once in a while "they" reset the features we have bought with our points, I have paid points 3 times keeping the thread red. I'll do it later tonight.



I tried to color it red... But failed miserably...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon fellows.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows things. I 'm getting bored still waiting on parts for my 350 rebuild the place I'm ordering from is waiting on the main bearings and seals.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I tried to color it red... But failed miserably...



On the main chainsaw fourm it is red now, I think you have to be the threads OP to color a thread? Anyway its done now.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, stump- got ya some free advertising in Denver, CO... But I'm not entirely sure anyone was lookin at my shirt....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpy is going to be world famous.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, stump- got ya some free advertising in Denver, CO... But I'm not entirely sure anyone was lookin at my shirt....



Saweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Those are nice t-shirts Stumpy. Just sayin.:taped:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone,you too Stumpy.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Jim...


----------



## sunfish

Good Mornin Folks...


----------



## Hedgerow

Muffler Mod... 

[video=youtube;konelhyEVQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=konelhyEVQ4&feature=autoplay&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&playnext=1[/video]

Ready to grind now...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looking good.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looking good.



You think so? I was afraid Matt had lost his powerband. :msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You think so? I was afraid Matt had lost his powerband. :msp_sad:



Nope... Just pushing on it... After the muffler mod, I had to take the high jet out 1/4 turn... That's a good start... The good stuff is still to come...

Just wait till June...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Just pushing on it... After the muffler mod, I had to take the high jet out 1/4 turn... That's a good start... The good stuff is still to come...
> 
> Just wait till June...



:chatter:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> You think so? I was afraid Matt had lost his powerband. :msp_sad:



I was thinking he might have been pushing pretty hard. and it had an 8 pin on it when he recieved it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Just pushing on it... After the muffler mod, I had to take the high jet out 1/4 turn... That's a good start... The good stuff is still to come...
> 
> Just wait till June...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was thinking he might have been pushing pretty hard. and it had an 8 pin on it when he recieved it.



Ya... You can push on that saw pretty hard and it won't stall out... Now if I can raise the working RPM'S it should be a dandy...


----------



## atvguns

Anybody home:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi James, hows things down south? I got my 346xp back today along with Sarahs 026 that worksawcollector gave her. We had both of them modded by Scott Kunz (tree monkey). Got to run them for a couple of hours this afternoon. SWEET!!! Going fishing tommorrow. SWEET!!! Good weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Anybody home:msp_confused:



Bout time you showed up...


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi James, hows things down south? I got my 346xp back today along with Sarahs 026 that worksawcollector gave her. We had both of them modded by Scott Kunz (tree monkey). Got to run them for a couple of hours this afternoon. SWEET!!! Going fishing tommorrow. SWEET!!! Good weekend.


So which saw is faster ?



Hedgerow said:


> Bout time you showed up...


 Been busy baling hay, the fields are only making about 1/3 of what they usually do we need rain bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> So which saw is faster ?
> 
> Been busy baling hay, the fields are only making about 1/3 of what they usually do we need rain bad.



I know that feeling...:msp_unsure:


----------



## andydodgegeek

The 346 seems to be a really torquey saw now. I used to use it just for limbing it just never seemed to like the big wood. Now it can buck real well. Burried 18" bar in red oak and it don't care. 026 also very strong runner but 346 seems to have a little more grunt. Both real nice saws.


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


> The 346 seems to be a really torquey saw now. I used to use it just for limbing it just never seemed to like the big wood. Now it can buck real well. Burried 18" bar in red oak and it don't care. 026 also very strong runner but 346 seems to have a little more grunt. Both real nice saws.


we are going to need some vids


----------



## andydodgegeek

atvguns said:


> we are going to need some vids



Sarah is busy starting a thread with videos as I speak. The thread will be called "free chainsaw look inside". She should have it up soon.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/200337.htmopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> 026 also very strong runner but 346 seems to have a little more grunt.



Anybody ever find that unlike button?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

One of these days, I'll sneak in a saw that's faster.. then we'll see... Who's gonna help me with that one?


----------



## andydodgegeek

I wish it would let me like my own posts.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I wish it would let me like my own posts.











Andydodgegeek likes this


----------



## Lurch2

You can go blind liking yourself. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarahdodgegeek said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/200337.htmopcorn:opcorn:



That was a nice little trick Nice videos .


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone,it's a beautiful sunny Mothers Day here in NW. Mo. Have a good one where ever you are.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Have a good day all you muthas!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Have a good day all you muthas!!!



Pool party!!! And burgers!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Went to my moms for coffee this morning headed to inlaws in a few minutes. Be safe..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

#####in kitchen with Nadia G is on now, anyone else watch it?

Nadia G, This is her


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Marnin'....!!


----------



## atvguns

WoodChuck'r said:


> Marnin'....!!


Yes it is


----------



## logging22

Monday Morning. I call BS!:msp_angry:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Monday Morning. I call BS!:msp_angry:


 Time to cut the trees.


----------



## logging22

Yep. Waiting on a guy to call me this morning. Starting a new job today. Close to the house. I have been driving 105 miles round trip for 5 months. This is gonna be a treat.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Yep. Waiting on a guy to call me this morning. Starting a new job today. Close to the house. I have been driving 105 miles round trip for 5 months. This is gonna be a treat.


  that should make the work day a little shorter


----------



## Hedgerow

Long drives suck... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> that should make the work day a little shorter



No, that should allow someone to get more done.


just saying......


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> Long drives suck... :msp_rolleyes:




Not unless you're on your way to a bad ass GTG!!


----------



## Jwalker1911

logging22 said:


> Yep. Waiting on a guy to call me this morning. Starting a new job today. Close to the house. I have been driving 105 miles round trip for 5 months. This is gonna be a treat.



Im 57 miles one way to work...I feel your pain


----------



## sunfish

I work about 50 feet from my house... and stuff... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I work about 50 feet from my house... and stuff... :msp_mellow:



Yeah... And you suck!!!
An stuff...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... And you suck!!!
> An stuff...
> :msp_sneaky:



opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I work about 50 feet from my house... and stuff... :msp_mellow:



It takes me almost a minute on the golf cart to get to work.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It takes me almost a minute on the golf cart to get to work.



Boooooo!!!!!
:doubt:


----------



## J.W Younger

I don't work
hahahahahahaha


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> I don't work
> hahahahahahaha



Boooooooo!!!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> Boooooooo!!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:


Oh well, I did a lot of the not keepin up with the Jones' on the way to payin off my debts before I got here. Y'all that have jobs you like are the ones that make me jealous.
Always liked working with cars myself, just not so much the people who drove em. You are lucky to be doing something that you like and not putting up much with "Joe public" Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> Oh well, I did a lot of the not keepin up with the Jones' on the way to payin off my debts before I got here. Y'all that have jobs you like are the ones that make me jealous.
> Always liked working with cars myself, just not so much the people who drove em. You are lucky to be doing something that you like and not putting up much with "Joe public" Matt.



We missed ya at the gtg J W... You gonna shoot for dan's this fall???
I still got some yellow firewood for ya...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Yep. Waiting on a guy to call me this morning. Starting a new job today. Close to the house. I have been driving 105 miles round trip for 5 months. This is gonna be a treat.



Being within driving distance is a good thing closest I've been is 195 miles one way in the last 7 months.:msp_smile:


----------



## Jwalker1911

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Being within driving distance is a good thing closest I've been is 195 miles one way in the last 7 months.:msp_smile:



Building water towers the closest I worked to home was 103 miles.....took years to get one that close.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jwalker1911 said:


> Building water towers the closest I worked to home was 103 miles.....took years to get one that close.



I understand. It stinks but bills go on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sylvia237 said:


> I Am in at this point the job I'm running is finishing up about then. hopefully sooner. I will pass this on to Echokid.



This looks like a post I made. I know it is.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This looks like a post I made. I know it is.



I thought we got rid of this spaming idiot.


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> I work about 50 feet from my house... and stuff... :msp_mellow:



If that's too far, fire it up and drive yo house closer. duh.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know this GTG is a long way off but I'm excited as always. 

I talked with a local dealer "parts guy" He says I'm in this year I should have went last year. The owner walked by asking what we were talking about, I told him all about it and he is all in  he even took me in the shop showing me some really old saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If one of you trip and fall over one of these saws I'm looking for a red one. Needs to be cheap, going to give it away when I find one. I got a little money or trading saws.




GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr




GTG by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I must be a thread killer, I post and the thread will drop a page. :msp_ohmy: :what the hell smiley:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I must be a thread killer, I post and the thread will drop a page. :msp_ohmy: :what the hell smiley:



I was just trying to figure out which twin was the red one???


----------



## J.W Younger

Hedgerow said:


> We missed ya at the gtg J W... You gonna shoot for dan's this fall???
> I still got some yellow firewood for ya...


And I got some hickory for you if I make it. Wife had a stroke back in Mar and depends on me a lot at this point. Maybe by the GTG she will be better or posibly one of her relatives can stay with her for at least a day.
Sure hope to make it and hated to miss the last one.


----------



## Hedgerow

J.W Younger said:


> And I got some hickory for you if I make it. Wife had a stroke back in Mar and depends on me a lot at this point. Maybe by the GTG she will be better or posibly one of her relatives can stay with her for at least a day.
> Sure hope to make it and hated to miss the last one.



Sorry to hear about that J.W.. That sucks...
Take good care of her, and we hope to see ya this fall...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I'm finally about to claim the tools from the truck fire. Looks to be about $7500.00, so we'll see. Either way the Dolkita is going to Stump to become a 7900 and hopefully I'll end up with that 372xp that was blown up at the last GTG. There may also be a 7.42 cube ORANGE AND WHITE saw in my future... To hell with 6 cubers,... Pics when it happens. An stuff...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I'm finally about to claim the tools from the truck fire. Looks to be about $7500.00, so we'll see. Either way the Dolkita is going to Stump to become a 7900 and hopefully I'll end up with that 372xp that was blown up at the last GTG. There may also be a 7.42 cube ORANGE AND WHITE saw in my future... To hell with 6 cubers,... Pics when it happens. An stuff...:msp_thumbup:



880???


----------



## Locust Cutter

Someone give Matt a cigar and Tell 'em what he's won Johnny!!! Yep. Hal's ruined me towards my 660.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Someone give Matt a cigar and Tell 'em what he's won Johnny!!! Yep. Hal's ruined me towards my 660.



Just give me an old creamsickle so I can run over it with the loader... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just checking in and checking out. The coffee pots empty so I'm going to bed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Just checking in and checking out. The coffee pots empty so I'm going to bed.



Mine is full just gettiing started on it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just give me an old creamsickle so I can run over it with the loader... :msp_tongue:



Just remember I collect 038 parts, even if broken. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Mine is full just gettiing started on it.



Mine was full its half gone. You all have a good day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I went and seen my saw Guy Yesterday came home with 1/2 a Poulan pole saw that should get mine back up and going.  He didn't have much I was interested in. Bob did have a Husky 51 runner looked nice plastic not scratched up still had some shine left in it, if anyone is interested holler at me.

Edit: Saw is spoken for.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hello?????????????????????????????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes. there is no one here.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hello?????????????????????????????



Dang, Stumpy came out of The Coupe!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening everyone,just made a fresh pot of coffee so I'm good till bedtime. Hauled another trailer load of junk riders to the scrapper today. Been busy working on trimmers instead of my saws.
I took 10 saws to the Ia. gtg and came home with 27. Some runners,some need carb. work and some parts saws. Price ranged from fifty dollars to free. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpy must have went back to roost.

Jim do you have any experience with Mac carbs.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stumpy must have went back to roost.
> 
> Jim do you have any experience with Mac carbs.



Some,which carbs we talking about,what saw. Flat backs or bullfrogs no. Mark Heimann has link in his signature over in the Mac stickie thread. They are very helpful over there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats what it is a flat back read that thread sevral times rebuilt carb ran fine for about five minutes . Then it went to $h!t. I will look at it again.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats what it is a flat back read that thread sevral times rebuilt carb ran fine for about five minutes . Then it went to $h!t. I will look at it again.



They say they get easier after the first one.:msp_smile: I have a couple to work on that I have been putting off for quite sometime,mabey one of these days


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to go make some yeller chips with some old yellar saws to day. Going to miss my 962 today. Going to be worth the absence.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I went and seen my saw Guy Yesterday came home with 1/2 a Poulan pole saw that should get mine back up and going.  He didn't have much I was interested in. Bob did have a Husky 51 runner looked nice plastic not scratched up still had some shine left in it, if anyone is interested holler at me.
> 
> Edit: Saw is spoken for.



I have a poulan pole saw, I'm waiting to get another so I can throw them both away,.















Wait, that's because it doesn't run......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I have a poulan pole saw, I'm waiting to get another so I can throw them both away,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, that's because it doesn't run......



Id look at it for you, Bob has an acre of weed wackers good parts for a pole saw. I got mine all back together yesterday.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats what it is a flat back read that thread sevral times rebuilt carb ran fine for about five minutes . Then it went to $h!t. I will look at it again.



What's it doing.... ...or not doing? I've got a bunch of carb IPL's and a carb repair manual for old Mac's. I can look through them to see if there might be some info that could help.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It was running fine on the bench had it Idoling ran for 5 or 10 minites. shut it off put b/c back on and know it will only run with a shot of mix in carb like I never touched it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We finished 1st cutting last night.  We ended up with 59 round 840 little square.  Now need some rain so second cutting is good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We could use some rain to grass has stalled out. I have a few days off and cuting some hedge for posts and firewood.and to clean up some pasture. Cows are devouring the leaves.


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We could use some rain to grass has stalled out. I have a few days off and cuting some hedge for posts and firewood.and to clean up some pasture. Cows are devouring the leaves.



We could use some rain, but the pastures are still in good shape.
p.s. Happy Birthday


----------



## Mastermind

Any rep in here? :msp_biggrin:

Good morning. 















Opps wrong thread.


----------



## wendell

Mastermind said:


> Any rep in here? :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps wrong thread.



_*repped*_


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> _*repped*_



I got a few...

[video=youtube;zsTRxXvQY0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsTRxXvQY0s[/video]


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It was running fine on the bench had it Idoling ran for 5 or 10 minites. shut it off put b/c back on and know it will only run with a shot of mix in carb like I never touched it.



What shape is the pump diaphragm in?


----------



## sawnami

Just in case anyone would be interested. There is going to be an open house and air show at Whiteman Air Force Base this coming Saturday and Sunday. It's located about 75 miles East of Kansas City. 

Some of the acts and aircraft that will be flying: 
T-38 Talon, P-51 Mustang, B-1b Lancer, B-52 Stratofortress, F-22 Raptor, MQ-1 Predator drone, C-5 Galaxy, C-130, MIG-17, B-2 Spirit, US Army Golden Knights, and several more. 

It's always a great show. Hopefully I can get some good pictures.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> What shape is the pump diaphragm in?



I rebuilt the carb with a kit from well i forgot his name he is in Suger Creek Mo. Has a huge homelite collection.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Just in case anyone would be interested. There is going to be an open house and air show at Whiteman Air Force Base this coming Saturday and Sunday. It's located about 75 miles East of Kansas City.
> 
> Some of the acts and aircraft that will be flying:
> T-38 Talon, P-51 Mustang, B-1b Lancer, B-52 Stratofortress, F-22 Raptor, MQ-1 Predator drone, C-5 Galaxy, C-130, MIG-17, B-2 Spirit, US Army Golden Knights, and several more.
> 
> It's always a great show. Hopefully I can get some good pictures.



Post some pics in this thread. A little off topic is ok in this thread, just a little. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Air shows are fun .


----------



## sawnami

Kenneth, have you checked the fuel lines? I've had them go bad after they get some fuel going through them for the first time after sitting for a long time. Do you have a way to pressurize the fuel pickup line to check for leaks? The Mac manual has a neat way to check the pulse port. With the carb off, wipe some grease across the pulse port and see if it gets blown away when you pull on the starter to see if it's restricted. 

Stephen, thanks, I'll post some pics when we get back. We're going load the bikes tonight for an early start In the AM(for us).


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will try that with the carb and fuel lines.thanks :smile2:

My oldest daughter is gaduating Sat. Graduation family pic. tonite Probibly be a week or two. 


Sunfish I picked up a 346xp PHO Barely used from Dealer took it on trade for a new mower. Its set up for 3/8 You use yours for real life working. leave it or change to .325. What is your opinion.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sunfish I picked up a 346xp PHO Barely used from Dealer took it on trade for a new mower. Its set up for 3/8 You use yours for real life working. leave it or change to .325. What is your opinion.



:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:

Been using mine for 'real life work' for over 11 years now. I'd just quit cuttin wood, if I had to give up my 346s'...:msp_mellow:

.325 on both, but have heard / seen guys running 3/8 with good results. 16" on the old one and 18" on the newer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thanks I have extra .325 bars and chain for it no 3/8.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My oldest daughter is gaduating Sat. Graduation family pic. tonite Probibly be a week or two.
> 
> 
> Sunfish I picked up a 346xp PHO Barely used from Dealer took it on trade for a new mower. Its set up for 3/8 You use yours for real life working. leave it or change to .325. What is your opinion.



Oh yeah, congrats on your daughter graduating!

And if ya don't like the 346, just send it to me...and stuff!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks I have extra .325 bars and chain for it no 3/8.



Seems there's a power threshold, that once crossed, 3/8 gets progressively faster...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I may have to get a 3/8 bar and give it a shot. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I may have to get a 3/8 bar and give it a shot. :msp_tongue:



I'm gonna pick a 16" 3/8 up tonight and do some testing on the Deere...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna pick a 16" 3/8 up tonight and do some testing on the Deere...



Well, now that that MS261 is finally waking up (9 tanks later), I'm liking the 50-3/8 setup on it. It's a bit more aggressive and the edge lasts a bit longer I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lookee what Stumpy sent me to run the snot out of this week...

She's sporting a 20" 3/8 B&C... Will pull all limbing and bucking duties tomorrow...
Not a real power house "yet", but oh my lord, is it smooth...
:feel_good:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Lookee what Stumpy sent me to run the snot out of this week...
> 
> She's sporting a 20" 3/8 B&C... Will pull all limbing and bucking duties tomorrow...
> Not a real power house "yet", but oh my lord, is it smooth...
> :feel_good:



you better break her in good to


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> you better break her in good to



I'm the best saw breaker inner there is...
If I don't break it, it won't break...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Lookee what Stumpy sent me to run the snot out of this week...
> 
> She's sporting a 20" 3/8 B&C... Will pull all limbing and bucking duties tomorrow...
> Not a real power house "yet", but oh my lord, is it smooth...
> :feel_good:



You might grow attached to that thing. I sure do like mine!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

They are very nice, can't wait till it get's Stumpbroke (after it get's Hedgebroke):hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> They are very nice, can't wait till it get's Stumpbroke (after it get's Hedgebroke):hmm3grin2orange:



I'm a watching...


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> They are very nice, can't wait till it get's Stumpbroke (after it get's Hedgebroke):hmm3grin2orange:



Dude, it needs it... But what a nice platform! I may have to get one... Maybe...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Lookee what Stumpy sent me to run the snot out of this week...
> 
> She's sporting a 20" 3/8 B&C... Will pull all limbing and bucking duties tomorrow...
> Not a real power house "yet", but oh my lord, is it smooth...
> :feel_good:



I want one!!!! I never get anything I want!!!!


----------



## specter29

andydodgegeek said:


> I want one!!!! I never get anything I want!!!!



well if you come to wisconsin you can try my stumpbroke one it should be done by then


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I want one!!!! I never get anything I want!!!!



Ooohhh.... Andy? I'll trade you this one for that makita... You don't want that silly blue saw anyway...:msp_wink:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Ooohhh.... Andy? I'll trade you this one for that makita... You don't want that silly blue saw anyway...:msp_wink:



Hey!!!...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Ooohhh.... Andy? I'll trade you this one for that makita... You don't want that silly blue saw anyway...:msp_wink:



What blue saw? Oh you mean that old Makita, yea it pretty nice.:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm still waiting for a Stumpbroke 372xp hopefully in a month or less. And very soon I'll be mailing Stump another Blue Dolkita to become a 7900 Dolkita,... Those two, the 261 and an 880,... That OUGHT to be about good enough,... And stuff.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm still waiting for a Stumpbroke 372xp hopefully in a month or less. And very soon I'll be mailing Stump another Blue Dolkita to become a 7900 Dolkita,... Those two, the 261 and an 880,... That OUGHT to be about good enough,... And stuff.



But what are you going to use on the bigger logs?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> But what are you going to use on the bigger logs?



The 7901!!! It'll have way more snot than that silly 880!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The 7901!!! It'll have way more snot than that silly 880!!!



With a 7901 Ireally don't need my bigger saws it is the one that I always take to the woods It and the efco. Man I sure hope it still works.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Hey!!!...



If you ran that 7901 Strumpet built for Andy, you'd wanna trade too!!!
Just sayin...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> With a 7901 Ireally don't need my bigger saws it is the one that I always take to the woods It and the efco. Man I sure hope it still works.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I was gonna go a little wild on the 962, but decided not to, since its your firewood saw... The finger ports may have to wait...
I'll do em' on a saw that don't matter...
Like my next Stihl...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> If you ran that 7901 Strumpet built for Andy, you'd wanna trade too!!!
> Just sayin...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



we will just have to see when we compare my 7900 and his 7901


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> we will just have to see when we compare my 7900 and his 7901



The 7901 was the fastest work saw I've ever run... 
Just sayin... I really liked that saw...
We cut a lot of hedge together...


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



Your not saying much, hows the bees?


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Work Saw Collector said:


> Your not saying much, hows the bees?



that's honey flavored popcorn he's eatin' right now... 




*wish he'd share dagit :msp_mad:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hank Chinaski said:


> that's honey flavored popcorn he's eatin' right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wish he'd share dagit :msp_mad:



Honey with me bacon would be pretty good, he should share. If them bees ain't putting out, get some that will.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I was gonna go a little wild on the 962, but decided not to, since its your firewood saw... The finger ports may have to wait...
> I'll do em' on a saw that don't matter...
> Like my next Stihl...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I've been missing my efco put have been useing my Partner s 55 and P 5000 for some hedge work i've been messing with. Those vintage Partners where way a head of other saws of that era.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've been missing my efco put have been useing my Partner s 55 and P 5000 for some hedge work i've been messing with. Those vintage Partners where way a head of other saws of that era.:msp_thumbsup:



Ain't that the truth. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've been missing my efco put have been useing my Partner s 55 and P 5000 for some hedge work i've been messing with. Those vintage Partners where way a head of other saws of that era.:msp_thumbsup:



Not unlike Allis-Chalmers... Build a good product, yet still not manage to progress as a company... Always seemed to steal defeat from the jaws of victory... So many industry firsts, just to be absorbed in the end... Ya can't fix stupid, even if ya like the product... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Ran the 562 ex-pee all day today... 
A couple of observations... 
1. This saw has taken anti-vibe to a whole new plane...
2. Good power for a stock saw... Seems to be getting better with use... Or maybe it's me...
3. It is NOT a replacement for a 7900 or 372...
4. Running 20 tanks through it has been more of a challenge than what I thought...
"this thing uses so little fuel, it's astounding..."
5. I cut 2 Ash trees and 6 thorny locust trees today... I'm on tank #10... 
6. My arms hurt... 
7. I must be getting soft...:msp_mad:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Ran the 562 ex-pee all day today...
> A couple of observations...
> 1. This saw has taken anti-vibe to a whole new plane...
> 2. Good power for a stock saw... Seems to be getting better with use... Or maybe it's me...
> 3. It is NOT a replacement for a 7900 or 372...
> 4. Running 20 tanks through it has been more of a challenge than what I thought...
> "this thing uses so little fuel, it's astounding..."
> 5. I cut 2 Ash trees and 6 thorny locust trees today... I'm on tank #10...
> 6. My arms hurt...
> 7. I must be getting soft...:msp_mad:



10 tanks through that saw is a LOT of cuttin, man!!! :msp_w00t:

10 more and it should definitely feel stronger.

Nice and light ain't it? Better yet with a Tech-Lite bar!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> 10 tanks through that saw is a LOT of cuttin, man!!! :msp_w00t:
> 
> 10 more and it should definitely feel stronger.
> 
> Nice and light ain't it? Better yet with a Tech-Lite bar!



Got a heavy 20 on it... And yes, there's probably 2.5 cords on the ground... I cut everything right down to 2"... :msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Got a heavy 20 on it... And yes, there's probably 2.5 cords on the ground... I cut everything right down to 2"... :msp_wink:



You did all that today? Wasnt it hot down there? It was like 90 here today and humid as heck. I didnt want to run a saw today, which is odd for me.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You did all that today? Wasnt it hot down there? It was like 90 here today and humid as heck. I didnt want to run a saw today, which is odd for me.



Yes.... My heat warning don't go off till 97... Didn't seem all that bad today... I just can't believe I only got 10 tanks through it!!! 
WTF???


----------



## atvguns

Time to milk the chickens and gather the honey:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Choke milkcows?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Choke milkcows?


I thought you was the bee guy:msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I started this thread on the other place as well.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.... My heat warning don't go off till 97... Didn't seem all that bad today... I just can't believe I only got 10 tanks through it!!!
> WTF???



10 more today *?*


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

???????:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> 10 more today *?*



You're a cruel man Don....:msp_mad:
No... All I got was 6 more... I failed... 
Honestly, if someone wanted to cut a year's supply of firewood on one can of gas, this is the saw to use... I figured I'd be smart and cut some big rounds today and burn through another 10 tanks noodling...

Didn't happen... I figure now, you can noodle 16 beautiful square pieces of ash, 8 to 10 times on every tank... That's about 150 nice pieces... She's a real gas saver compared to my other saws... It's now running like I expect a saw to... No more wild fluctuations in rpm's or miss behaving like a young horse.. It runs hard and lugs well... Does that mean the carb has settled in???:msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I would't think it would take 16 tanks for the carb/comp. to set. I might have taken it back to dealer. Does it have any jets to set.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I would't think it would take 16 tanks for the carb/comp. to set. I might have taken it back to dealer. Does it have any jets to set.



No, it sets itself... Got good about 5 tanks ago... Though with 5 chain sharpenings, some of that could have been me getting it just right...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You're a cruel man Don....:msp_mad:
> No... All I got was 6 more... I failed...
> Honestly, if someone wanted to cut a year's supply of firewood on one can of gas, this is the saw to use... I figured I'd be smart and cut some big rounds today and burn through another 10 tanks noodling...
> 
> Didn't happen... I figure now, you can noodle 16 beautiful square pieces of ash, 8 to 10 times on every tank... That's about 150 nice pieces... She's a real gas saver compared to my other saws... It's now running like I expect a saw to... No more wild fluctuations in rpm's or miss behaving like a young horse.. It runs hard and lugs well... Does that mean the carb has settled in???:msp_confused:



Only 6 today? Nice and warm for cuttin wood, ye. :msp_mellow: :msp_wink:

I only have 3-4 tanks through mine. It acted a little squirrelly on the first and fine as could be asked since. Lookin forward to really puttin it to work this Fall...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Got a heavy 20 on it... And yes, there's probably 2.5 cords on the ground... I cut everything right down to 2"... :msp_wink:



Dad and I took out a Locust blow down for a farmer neighbor of mine yesterday. It was blocking his implement shed with his hay rake (and he's cutting hay currently) so we got on it like rabid beavers. All he's got is an old 041AV (which I'm trying to talk him out of). Ran the 261 and the Dolkita... I do like the 261 and it's a solid saw, but I do miss my 346. The Stihl runs ok, but that 346 just pulled like a freight train (for it's size) and had a lot more top end. It didn't lug as quickly... I think a modded muffler and re-tuned carb might do it wonders.:msp_confused:

I see what Matt means about running the 7900 no matter what he's cutting. That Dolkita is growing on me. It is a bit rough around the edges (it started out life as a rental saw and I don't think that ANYONE knew how to clean it properly as routine maintenance) but cuts pretty well. It is balanced VERY well and pulls harder than the 039 did, but it has less bottom end, to the point that it's either near peak, or stalling out, with no middle ground. I haven't checked the compression yet but I'm thinking it's in the 140"s judging by the starting effort required and the fact that it has died a couple time when the chain stalled out. Hopefully I will be getting an insurance check soon for the tools I lost in the fire and then there will be a Bailey's order for a 7900 P&C. Then it and the parts will be shipped to Stump, unless Matt or someone else has the time to come do an "in house" tutorial on a P&C swap. I'm sure I could do it, but with $$$ being tight, I want to have it done once correctly. I also believe it's lacking compression, because after filing the chain with the Granberg and ensuring the rakers were set correctly, it got a bit grabby in the cut and would stall the chain easily if you leaned on it at all...:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Only 6 today? Nice and warm for cuttin wood, ye. :msp_mellow: :msp_wink:
> 
> I only have 3-4 tanks through mine. It acted a little squirrelly on the first and fine as could be asked since. Lookin forward to really puttin it to work this Fall...



Send it on over... I'll give it back this October...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad and I took out a Locust blow down for a farmer neighbor of mine yesterday. It was blocking his implement shed with his hay rake (and he's cutting hay currently) so we got on it like rabid beavers. All he's got is an old 041AV (which I'm trying to talk him out of). Ran the 261 and the Dolkita... I do like the 261 and it's a solid saw, but I do miss my 346. The Stihl runs ok, but that 346 just pulled like a freight train (for it's size) and had a lot more top end. It didn't lug as quickly... I think a modded muffler and re-tuned carb might do it wonders.:msp_confused:
> 
> I see what Matt means about running the 7900 no matter what he's cutting. That Dolkita is growing on me. It is a bit rough around the edges (it started out life as a rental saw and I don't think that ANYONE knew how to clean it properly as routine maintenance) but cuts pretty well. It is balanced VERY well and pulls harder than the 039 did, but it has less bottom end, to the point that it's either near peak, or stalling out, with no middle ground. I haven't checked the compression yet but I'm thinking it's in the 140"s judging by the starting effort required and the fact that it has died a couple time when the chain stalled out. Hopefully I will be getting an insurance check soon for the tools I lost in the fire and then there will be a Bailey's order for a 7900 P&C. Then it and the parts will be shipped to Stump, unless Matt or someone else has the time to come do an "in house" tutorial on a P&C swap. I'm sure I could do it, but with $$$ being tight, I want to have it done once correctly. I also believe it's lacking compression, because after filing the chain with the Granberg and ensuring the rakers were set correctly, it got a bit grabby in the cut and would stall the chain easily if you leaned on it at all...:help:



Try giving that makita a little more fuel from the high jet... It may be getting a bit warm. It should have some torque...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It will have limiter caps that may need to be trimed. It willMake a difference.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

All very good information.


----------



## RVALUE

Spammer.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

RVALUE said:


> All very good information.



who'd ya get to read all those 'words' to you? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad and I took out a Locust blow down for a farmer neighbor of mine yesterday. It was blocking his implement shed with his hay rake (and he's cutting hay currently) so we got on it like rabid beavers. All he's got is an old 041AV (which I'm trying to talk him out of). Ran the 261 and the Dolkita... I do like the 261 and it's a solid saw, but I do miss my 346. The Stihl runs ok, but that 346 just pulled like a freight train (for it's size) and had a lot more top end. It didn't lug as quickly... I think a modded muffler and re-tuned carb might do it wonders.:msp_confused:
> 
> I see what Matt means about running the 7900 no matter what he's cutting. That Dolkita is growing on me. It is a bit rough around the edges (it started out life as a rental saw and I don't think that ANYONE knew how to clean it properly as routine maintenance) but cuts pretty well. It is balanced VERY well and pulls harder than the 039 did, but it has less bottom end, to the point that it's either near peak, or stalling out, with no middle ground. I haven't checked the compression yet but I'm thinking it's in the 140"s judging by the starting effort required and the fact that it has died a couple time when the chain stalled out. Hopefully I will be getting an insurance check soon for the tools I lost in the fire and then there will be a Bailey's order for a 7900 P&C. Then it and the parts will be shipped to Stump, unless Matt or someone else has the time to come do an "in house" tutorial on a P&C swap. I'm sure I could do it, but with $$$ being tight, I want to have it done once correctly. I also believe it's lacking compression, because after filing the chain with the Granberg and ensuring the rakers were set correctly, it got a bit grabby in the cut and would stall the chain easily if you leaned on it at all...:help:


I can understand missing that 346, I wont ever be without one. :msp_wink:

Send the kita to Stumpy and he'll make it PULL*!*


----------



## 0zarks2

sunfish said:


> I can understand missing that 346, I wont ever be without one. :msp_wink:
> 
> Send the kita to Stumpy and he'll make it PULL*!*




Oh you guys and your 346's........


----------



## atvguns

finally friday for me time to make more hay


----------



## Hedgerow

0zarks2 said:


> Oh you guys and your 346's........



Hmmm.... Who is this "Ozarks2" whom we don't ever hear from???


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmm.... Who is this "Ozarks2" whom we don't ever hear from???



I've already told him to get to one of our GTGs... and stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

Some pics from this weekend...







Took out 6 of these nasty buggers.


----------



## Hedgerow

The 562 matches the tractor pretty good!!






Making some bedding for the show steers...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> The 562 matches the tractor pretty good!!



Careful! It matches so well that it'll be easy to drive off with that thing setting on a fender. Could turn it into a parts saw in a real hurry!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Careful! It matches so well that it'll be easy to drive off with that thing setting on a fender. Could turn it into a parts saw in a real hurry!



That's where it rides... Right where I took the picture...
:big_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning,it's breaktime and still have'nt done anything,mayby after dinner,lunch to you city boys.
Nice pictures Matt,love that locust,but those thorns make you pay if you get careless and sometimes even when your being careful.
Anybody heard from Les,he's been MIA since he posted about the new job.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning,it's breaktime and still have'nt done anything,mayby after dinner,lunch to you city boys.
> Nice pictures Matt,love that locust,but those thorns make you pay if you get careless and sometimes even when your being careful.
> Anybody heard from Les,he's been MIA since he posted about the new job.



Jim, I usually get a late start, take a looong lunch break, then knock off early. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Jim, I usually get a late start, take a looong lunch break, then knock off early. :hmm3grin2orange:



I didnot know that the self employed had a Union. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I didnot know that the self employed had a Union. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Oh sure. The problem is every time we go on strike, management (the bank) always wins. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Oh sure. The problem is every time we go on strike, management (the bank) always wins. :msp_ohmy:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Oh sure. The problem is every time we go on strike, management (the bank) always wins. :msp_ohmy:



Funny how reality can set in after a while, huh???
:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Jim, I usually get a late start, take a looong lunch break, then knock off early. :hmm3grin2orange:



You work about the same schedule as I do.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sagetown

atvguns said:


> finally friday for me time to make more hay





0zarks2 said:


> Oh you guys and your 346's........





sunfish said:


> I can understand missing that 346, I wont ever be without one. :msp_wink:
> 
> Send the kita to Stumpy and he'll make it PULL*!*





Hank Chinaski said:


> who'd ya get to read all those 'words' to you? :msp_biggrin:





RVALUE said:


> Spammer.



Greetings Folks. It's Reppin' Time.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Howdy folks! Looking like a fairly busy day for me....my brake line split on my work car so gotta replace that,doing a small drywall job for some folks I know and picking out my moms headstone today....barely had a chance to run my 064,havnt put half a tank through it since I got it back...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This GTG is getting closer can't wait, have loud button will travel.




stihl 056 mag II 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> This GTG is getting closer can't wait, have loud button will travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stihl 056 mag II 003 by supercabs78, on Flickr



I will bring that old Root I have and I will show you loud button.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will bring that old Root I have and I will show you loud button.



I got one too...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows the efco project ?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows the efco project ?



Exhaust and intake is done... Gotta pick up some different bits for the transfers. Lowers are shaped, uppers need shaped...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Exhaust and intake is done... Gotta pick up some different bits for the transfers. Lowers are shaped, uppers need shaped...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Getter done. :yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Getter done. :yoyo::yoyo:



I'm still at the plant... Ain't nothin' gettin done this week... It's nutz around here!!!
:crazy1:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I understand...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I understand...



She'll be ready to run in a week or two... Hope I get my math right... Don't want a "re-do"!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Bump!



Good morning Matt


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bump bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bunch of Bumpers in this thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning Matt



Mornin' Jim...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Stump:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Stump:msp_biggrin:



Wow, a Stumpbroke Bump... :msp_biggrin:



I've been shootin armadillos, they're messin up the garden and have to go.
Just throwing them in the freezer, will bring to the gtg and grill em. Might deep fry a few.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> Wow, a Stumpbroke Bump... :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been shootin armadillos, they're messin up the garden and have to go.
> Just throwing them in the freezer, will bring to the gtg and grill em. Might deep fry a few.



always wondered what they'd taste like. i'm guessing skinning is a little tricky


----------



## Dave Boyt

sunfish said:


> I've been shootin armadillos, they're messin up the garden and have to go.
> Just throwing them in the freezer, will bring to the gtg and grill em. Might deep fry a few.



We call 'em "possum on the half-shell".


----------



## andydodgegeek

I got to run my stumpkita some yesterday. Man I like that saw. My neighbor thought they only made drills and other similar handtools, he seemed pretty impressed. How's it going down there, is it getting hot yet?


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> always wondered what they'd taste like. i'm guessing skinning is a little tricky



Like Dave said, "possum on the half-shell". Just split em down the middle and lay em on the grill, shell down. :msp_mellow:


----------



## sunfish

andydodgegeek said:


> I got to run my stumpkita some yesterday. Man I like that saw. My neighbor thought they only made drills and other similar handtools, he seemed pretty impressed. How's it going down there, is it getting hot yet?



Howdy Andy!

Hot last week, nice and cool last few days, 90s in a couple days. Dry, No rain.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sunfish said:


> Howdy Andy!
> 
> Hot last week, nice and cool last few days, 90s in a couple days. Dry, No rain.



Hey how's it goin? I git my 346 done up by tree monkey, ran it a bunch yesterday it is real nice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Like Dave said, "possum on the half-shell". Just split em down the middle and lay em on the grill, shell down. :msp_mellow:



Carefull folks will think there is hicks in this thread, with that kind of talk. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I got to run my stumpkita some yesterday. Man I like that saw. My neighbor thought they only made drills and other similar handtools, he seemed pretty impressed. How's it going down there, is it getting hot yet?



Yep...







Time to cut some wood!!!!
WooHoo!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish I were home I would be trying out the 346.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well,
I just got reminded of the joys of woodcutting in KS,.... Poison Ivy.:angry2::mad2: Hopefully it won't be bad this time,...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Well,
> I just got reminded of the joys of woodcutting in KS,.... Poison Ivy.:angry2::mad2: Hopefully it won't be bad this time,...



That stinks try some Kerosene thats what I have used. Or rubbing alcohal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Would those of you who ran my Homelite 2000 go to this fundraiser thread and speak for it. Need to draw the interest to the thread. Thanks.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Would those of you who ran my Homelite 2000 go to this fundraiser thread and speak for it. Need to draw the interest to the thread. Thanks.


One thing for sure it cuts faster than my homelite.


----------



## wendell

Never seen it so quiet in here. Rather peaceful for a change. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Never seen it so quiet in here. Rather peaceful for a change. :msp_thumbup:



Then let's noise it up a little!!!

[video=youtube;IaDUI_JICgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaDUI_JICgI&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That stinks try some Kerosene thats what I have used. Or rubbing alcohal.



or just scratch it til it scabs up, then scratch the scabs.

or, develop some immunity.

i've done it both ways. lol

i used to hold the rash under extremely hot water when it itched. seemed to help. don't know if it was because the brain can only receive one signal at a time or what.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just had a rain shower pass through,about enough to settle the dust. I was hoping it would last a hour or so,it is dry around here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Just had a rain shower pass through,about enough to settle the dust. I was hoping it would last a hour or so,it is dry around here.



I can't agree more it is dry for this time of year if it don't start raining soon going to have to start feeding hay or sell some cows.:frown::frown:


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can't agree more it is dry for this time of year if it don't start raining soon going to have to start feeding hay or sell some cows.:frown::frown:



 Dont even talk about it I am about two weeks away from doing one or the other and with a 30 percent hay crop I don't think it is going to be feed hay:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Dont even talk about it I am about two weeks away from doing one or the other and with a 30 percent hay crop I don't think it is going to be feed hay:msp_thumbdn:



Sell cows quickly and cull aggressively... They have good flesh and value now... Be pro-active and set aside the funds for replacement heifers when conditions change... I've been down this road 3 times now, and feeding hay in the summer is a bloodbath financially...


----------



## tlandrum

around here i think beef is way up.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> around here i think beef is way up.



The prices are strong across the board, with regional differences of course... I could go into great detail all the nuances that affect SW Missouri and national beef prices, but one thing I've learned the HARD way... Never try to feed your way through a drought... Ranchers in southern Texas have known it for years... It's a land useage thing... Stock only what the pasture can sustain... And that depends on rainfall ammts..


----------



## Jwalker1911

tlandrum said:


> around here i think beef is way up.



Has been here too...horses were up 20% at the Shawnee horse sale thats got me excited


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> Has been here too...horses were up 20% at the Shawnee horse sale thats got me excited



Opening a couple slaughter plants... 
It does wonders for the horse market...


----------



## sawnami

Some pics from Wings Over Whiteman last weekend.

MQ-1 Predator drone. 

A.K.A. al Qaeda suppository insertion tool. It has two Hellfire missiles on the hard points underneath ready for dispensing.

View attachment 239376






Whiteman is one of the few places in the world where you will see a B-2 taxi to the hangar.

View attachment 239379





The F-22 Raptor

View attachment 239378


----------



## sawnami

Can't forget Andy. This is a lean mean water squirtin' machine.:msp_tongue: Maybe the equivalent of a Stumpbroke fire engine.

View attachment 239380


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami Those are great Pics as always.


----------



## little possum

sunfish said:


> Like Dave said, "possum on the half-shell". Just split em down the middle and lay em on the grill, shell down. :msp_mellow:



:frown:
lol

Sorry to hear about yalls drought. We got over 3 inches of rain in 2 days. Still dry for the average I think.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We aren't behind on rain but alot of the rain we had early came allat once and so fast it ran to the creeks and such.


----------



## sunfish

Driest May we've ever had here. If I had cows, I'd be sellin right now.

Bought another tractor 5 months ago for mowing. So far, not much mowing needed.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Opening a couple slaughter plants...
> It does wonders for the horse market...



If it gets anywhere close to where it used to be Im having a sale.......same with bucking bulls...market has been so flooded since about 2006 they were barely bringing sale barn prices


----------



## RVALUE

I'm not sure it's dry, but I have fish in the lake a month old that haven't learned to swim yet.









Just saying.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I'm not sure it's dry, but I have fish in the lake a month old that haven't learned to swim yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.......



That is dry.


----------



## Jwalker1911

RVALUE said:


> I'm not sure it's dry, but I have fish in the lake a month old that haven't learned to swim yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.......



Ya gotta go around with a flyswatter and swat the piss outta the bullfrogs to raise the pond levels


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks,this is a no hapening? thread today. I called myself in sick today and started a long weekend. Hope everybody has a good holiday.


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks,this is a no hapening? thread today. I called myself in sick today and started a long weekend. Hope everybody has a good holiday.


Do you need me to PM my address so you can send that 090 my way?


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Do you need me to PM my address so you can send that 090 my way?



I still have your address James,but I think I'll wait and bring it down to Jasper in october.:smile2:


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> I still have your address James,but I think I'll wait and bring it down to Jasper in october.:smile2:


And it will come home with me from there?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see this thread is as dead today as it was yesterday. Any one having possum on a half shell, I want try one. I need to finish unloading the truck and load some things to take to Ia. tomorrow.


----------



## sunfish

*It's Too Hot Down Here!*


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> *It's Too Hot Down Here!*



The stacks are drying nicely... Time to make some more!!!
I hear sweating' is good for ya'...


----------



## sawnami

Geesh! You don't turn green when you start splitting do you?

I've got 3 cord ready to split if you need a fix;-)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening all.Its still hot and we had 4or 5 inches of rain yesterday. Unfortunately it was 4 or 5 inches between drops.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Geesh! You don't turn green when you start splitting do you?
> 
> I've got 3 cord ready to split if you need a fix;-)



Green? Yes... Just before I barf... Got a splitter if ya want to use it... Just say the word... Yer welcome to it...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Green? Yes... Just before I barf... Got a splitter if ya want to use it... Just say the word... Yer welcome to it...



I've got a Brave sitting in the goat barn but that's where it's going to stay until it's a little cooler.

Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening all.Its still hot and we had 4or 5 inches of rain yesterday. Unfortunately it was 4 or 5 inches between drops.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:



I got the cylinder done on the efco today Kenneth... Got some advice from stumpy yesterday... 
And got chastised about not using the degree wheel...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well it won't be long till we see a video, Did you try the 3/8 on the deere yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well it won't be long till we see a video, Did you try the 3/8 on the deere yet.



Not yet... Been occupied with other stuff. But I'll try to get that done tomorrow... 
I'm pretty sure that Efco is goin' 3/8's... It should be pretty snotty...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## john taliaferro

try tecnu on your poison ivy stops the ich quick use in cool shower and scrub gently for two minutes


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Not yet... Been occupied with other stuff. But I'll try to get that done tomorrow...
> I'm pretty sure that Efco is goin' 3/8's... It should be pretty snotty...
> :msp_sneaky:



Thats great I just ordered a 18 " bar and chains for it and the 346. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening all.Its still hot and we had 4or 5 inches of rain yesterday. Unfortunately it was 4 or 5 inches between drops.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:



We've had 4 or 5 inches in the last week in spots around here, and not much in the surrounding counties hasn't been blessed with at least 2-3. More later today, nice and sticky, the kind of weather you all down there think doesn't happen up here.
It 75 F with 74% humidity, certainly not unbearable, but enough to want some shade after a short time in the sun. There is a very nice breeze, however.
National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary

This report brought to you by the law firm of Dewy, Cheetum, and Howe.

I pray you get some rain down there, so we don't get as much up here.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning gtg fans,stay cool,stay safe and stay sober. Scratch #3 if your not driveing. Seriously I hope everyone is haveing a good weekend.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Not yet... Been occupied with other stuff. But I'll try to get that done tomorrow...
> I'm pretty sure that Efco is goin' 3/8's... It should be pretty snotty...
> :msp_sneaky:



I have a .325 nine pin rim, but its a large seven spline. Very interested in this build. I assume eight pin in 3/8's?


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> I have a .325 nine pin rim, but its a large seven spline. Very interested in this build. I assume eight pin in 3/8's?



Probably a 7... It's the same circumference as the .325 in 8...


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Probably a 7... It's the same circumference as the .325 in 8...



You're not trying to win? I know it will pull the seven, my stock one will pull a seven, the 52 will pull a seven in three eighths, not as fast as the 56, as fast as the .325, but lets go here. For work seven, for racing, and soft wood, an eight.
That said, you know what you are doing, just win, baby!


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> You're not trying to win? I know it will pull the seven, my stock one will pull a seven, the 52 will pull a seven in three eighths, not as fast as the 56, as fast as the .325, but lets go here. For work seven, for racing, and soft wood, an eight.
> That said, you know what you are doing, just win, baby!



Hahaha!!! I like the Efco's too! Doubt one could touch a quad port 365, or Randy's finger ported hot rod Partner... Remember, Kenneth has to cut wood with this thing...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hahaha!!! I like the Efco's too! Doubt one could touch a quad port 365, or Randy's finger ported hot rod Partner... Remember, Kenneth has to cut wood with this thing...:hmm3grin2orange:



the more torque the bigger the rim?:biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Also lower rackers.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> the more torque the bigger the rim?:biggrin:



In theory, yes... Torque Makes for a user friendly saw, but when it comes to timed cuts, it's all about horsepower and holding high rpm's in the cut... Stumpy's saws do both well, thats what makes them such nice work saws...


----------



## tlandrum

my 2165 has been used at work for a month now. but it definatley has torque and rpm to play in the square wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> my 2165 has been used at work for a month now. but it definatley has torque and rpm to play in the square wood.



I don't doubt that... We'll see what the ole Efco can do come June... It gives up 3 cc and 2 ports to the husky's... Although that open port partner of Randy's seems to be pretty stout...


----------



## tlandrum

my poor little husky cylinder has eaten one piston already. its dow a tad on compression now. i think its only 190. i wil have to go back in and see if i can get it back to where it was before it ate the piston.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> my poor little husky cylinder has eaten one piston already. its dow a tad on compression now. i think its only 190. i wil have to go back in and see if i can get it back to where it was before it ate the piston.



Consider it well broke in and roll with it...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum

its a lemon so im gonna sqeeze it for all the lemonade i can get out of it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Has anyone ever had a saw that just wouldn't take a good carb setting...???
I got this 028 that I've replaced everything on and still don't take a proper low jet setting... Not running lean, just the low side seems obstructed partially... It responds to setting, but don't behave right... I'm about to replace the carb, or smash it with the maul... But someone needs some relief!!!
:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## atvguns

Rain in the forecast:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

We have had rain in the forcast for three days,has'nt happened yet.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> We have had rain in the forcast for three days,has'nt happened yet.



It will rain sooner or later... :msp_mellow:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> It will rain sooner or later... :msp_mellow:



Pray its sooner than later.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Pray its sooner than later.



Amen... Starting to worry a little... When the wheat's off, I'll really start to worry...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I saw some wheat being cut around Wichita.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I saw some wheat being cut around Wichita.



I'd give it about 1 week here... Hope the corn can hold out that long...:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We had a little shower this morning, very little but will take any we can get.  Might get more tonight and better chance tomorrow. 

To stay on topic I got a chainsaw and looking for another one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We had a little shower this morning, very little but will take any we can get.  Might get more tonight and better chance tomorrow.
> 
> To stay on topic I got a chainsaw and looking for another one.



We got a good shower too... But I'm missing the rain gauge, so no clue as to the ammt...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I bought a very clean McCollugh pro mac 850 this weekend. Looks hardly used. Anyone have anything to say about them?


----------



## wendell

You spelled Mackalack wrong. Thank goodness Aaron doesn't peruse this thread.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I bought a very clean McCollugh pro mac 850 this weekend. Looks hardly used. Anyone have anything to say about them?



Besides Mr Wendell the English teacher doesn't anyone have anything to say about my purchase? What do you think one in real nice low hour shape is worth? I think I did pretty good. I didn't really need it but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> Besides Mr Wendell the English teacher doesn't anyone have anything to say about my purchase? What do you think one in real nice low hour shape is worth? I think I did pretty good. I didn't really need it but I just couldn't help myself.



It's a good saw and you should be happy with it. Might want to head over to the McCulloch thread and ask them specifics. Just make sure you spell it right over there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Besides Mr Wendell the English teacher doesn't anyone have anything to say about my purchase? What do you think one in real nice low hour shape is worth? I think I did pretty good. I didn't really need it but I just couldn't help myself.



They are a great addition to anyone's collection... As far as knock your socks off performance? Not so much...
But they are good runners... You'll like it...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


> It's a good saw and you should be happy with it. Might want to head over to the McCulloch thread and ask them specifics. Just make sure you spell it right over there. :hmm3grin2orange:



Andy, PM 850's are actually the topic of the moment over there. Better strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> I bought a very clean McCollugh pro mac 850 this weekend. Looks hardly used. Anyone have anything to say about them?



They are a nice 82cc saw,I had two 800's at the gtg,Les took one home. The main difference is the 850 has a decomp and the porting is a little different. I'm running a 37" bar on one 800,but a 24" is better for everyday cutting. I realy like 800 series saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I bought a very clean McCollugh pro mac 850 this weekend. Looks hardly used. Anyone have anything to say about them?



I have no idea what one is worth, I'd be happy with one. 

I am just glad I wasn't leaning on that 800 at the spring GTG when Les got it out from under me or he would have knocked me down and hurt me.  Just messing with you Les.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fellow midwesterners. And WSC.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin' Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been running any saws today? I had to put a new plug in the husky 350 bigbore I've been doing in my apartment. I ran it for about 60 seconds in the parking lot.:msp_thumbsup: Got some lookers:msp_mad: I guess I will wait till I get home to fine tune it.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been running any saws today? I had to put a new plug in the husky 350 bigbore I've been doing in my apartment. I ran it for about 60 seconds in the parking lot.:msp_thumbsup: Got some lookers:msp_mad: I guess I will wait till I get home to fine tune it.:biggrin:



As a matter of fact I did just for a minute or two... Got it good and warm, shut it off, smiled a little bit, and went to work...
:big_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Smiles are good.:big_smile:.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge was it a :biggrin: or a:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> ...:msp_sneaky:




:smile3:


----------



## sunfish

Started cleaning up some fence rows today. My son needs a summer job and this seems just right for him. I'll work in the shop most the day and help him in the late afternoon, evenings. Some chainsaw work, but mostly FS110R trimmer with brush blade. The boys is handle that well, just hope he don't burn it up. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

I got home late... Had to run Kenneth's baby... 
Yeesh, does it like fuel now... 
:msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I got home late... Had to run Kenneth's baby...
> Yeesh, does it like fuel now...
> :msp_confused:



Hows the wood consumsion.(sp)


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have no idea what one is worth, I'd be happy with one.
> 
> I am just glad I wasn't leaning on that 800 at the spring GTG when Les got it out from under me or he would have knocked me down and hurt me.  Just messing with you Les.



I know a grouchy old coffee addict that could probably hook you up with one,depending on what you got trade.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows the wood consumsion.(sp)



It likes wood too... Wish I had a pine log to cut... It might be really fast...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hedgerow said:


> it likes wood too... Wish i had a pine log to cut... It might be really fast...



:d:d:d


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is that McCulloch pm850 I bought.














I gave $125 for it, what do you think? Runs very good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is that McCulloch pm850 I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave $125 for it, what do you think? Runs very good.



That is a nice looking saw. If you are happy it was worth it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wow! That's a nice looking saw Andy!
Good buy!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is that McCulloch pm850 I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave $125 for it, what do you think? Runs very good.



The more I look at that saw, the more I like it... I know the pro mac 850 super is piston ported, but is this one piston ported? Or a reed valve motor? I hate reed valves...
I need one of those big yeller saws for my saw tree... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> The more I look at that saw, the more I like it... I know the pro mac 850 super is piston ported, but is this one piston ported? Or a reed valve motor? I hate reed valves...
> I need one of those big yeller saws for my saw tree...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know what is inside of it but it sure can cut. It only has a 20 inch bar but I pushed on it as hard as I could and it wouldn't slow down.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I know a grouchy old coffee addict that could probably hook you up with one,depending on what you got trade.



You will have to check out my saw stash at Dan's GTG.



andydodgegeek said:


> Here is that McCulloch pm850 I bought.
> 
> I gave $125 for it, what do you think? Runs very good.



I'd say you done well.



Hedgerow said:


> The more I look at that saw, the more I like it... I know the pro mac 850 super is piston ported, but is this one piston ported? Or a reed valve motor? I hate reed valves...
> I need one of those big yeller saws for my saw tree...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I like reed valve motors it's the only way to get into the old cool saws. 

I am real busy this week just thought I'd take a few minutes and stop in and say hi, bump and run.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hi to you to WSC> It is raining Here in Omaha. Hope it rains at home.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I hate reed valves...



Sounds like somebody needs some big boy panties. 


Congrats, Andy. That thing is awesome. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

wendell said:


> Sounds like somebody needs some big boy panties.
> 
> 
> Congrats, Andy. That thing is awesome. :msp_thumbsup:



Thanks, I just sharpened the chain and ran it for a while. This thing has gobs of power and runs real good. I richened it up a bit and turned the idle down a hair. Sounds nice. I also flipped the bucking spike over, it was upside down, who knows why. It sure was akward cutting with the spike upside down.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting thunderboomers and rain here now,I hope it rains all night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Getting thunderboomers and rain here now,I hope it rains all night.



Just got off the phone w/wife see said it was raining there as well. also hope it rains all nite.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Sounds like somebody needs some big boy panties.
> 
> 
> Congrats, Andy. That thing is awesome. :msp_thumbsup:



Pfffttt... You don't like em any better than me bubba... 
And owning a zip don't count!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dave Boyt

*Stumpy is a celebrity*

Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Pfffttt... You don't like em any better than me bubba...
> And owning a zip don't count!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



I shipped some carbs this morning. 



Dave Boyt said:


> Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.



Thats cool!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.



pretty soon he'll be wearing a tie. onward and upward stump. i said it before, we need to get his autograph quick while we can


----------



## andydodgegeek

Pretty good for a stubby fellow in a chicken coop. Way to go stubby.... I mean Stumpy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I shipped some carbs this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool!



Awesome! On both counts!


----------



## wendell

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.



You mean this?

https://sawmillmag.com/app/home/index

Really?!?


I guess that would explain why he's been too good to hang out with us lately. :msp_mad:


----------



## atvguns

Its looking up, rain here the last three mornings about two inches total not much hope for the grass unless the temps stay cool but I will take it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.



He sure does have a purdy mouth. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.



That might explain why its been since the 23rd since we have been Graced By His Majesty.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dave Boyt said:


> Well, Stumpy was featured in the latest edition of Sawmill & Woodlot Management magazine, and is starting his own "Ask Stumpy" column. Hope he doesn't get all celebrity on us.



Is this magazine woth the $$$$.


----------



## Dave Boyt

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is this magazine woth the $$$$.



Yup. I'm Managing Editor. Best magazine, if you're into sawmills and forest management.


----------



## wendell

Dave Boyt said:


> Yup. I'm Managing Editor. Best magazine, if you're into sawmills and forest management.



You hired Stumpy? Since he's too good for us now can you post the article?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> You hired Stumpy? Since he's too good for us now can you post the article?




Super ???:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wow I feel like Wendel this thread died with a few ??.:frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wow I feel like Wendel this thread died with a few ??.:frown:



Not dead!!! Alive!!!

Got a new project saw from another member... It's a creamsickle... Not sure what to do with it... Clam shell......:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Speaking of projects, I noticed an old gear-drive David Bradley saw on Joplin Craigslist. I think he was asking $100. Also a Wright saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Speaking of projects, I noticed an old gear-drive David Bradley saw on Joplin Craigslist. I think he was asking $100. Also a Wright saw.



It would be fun to make a DB a runner...


----------



## Hedgerow

Time to wake up!!! :hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;vX0J_nGrHEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX0J_nGrHEA&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]

3/8's is the ticket...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone? I haven't seen Les, Dan, Jason (both of them), Stump, Eric (both of them), and others post in here for a while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You have been absent for a few days your self.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You have been absent for a few days your self.



Birds went out couple days age so will be busy for next couple weeks riding a skidloader. Man I hate bouncing around in those things. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So Does this mean you can go to TN.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So Does this mean you can go to TN.



Not really and shouldn't but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

See ya got go. Good day to all. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Got some rain but need more.:frown::frown:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not really and shouldn't but I'm thinking about it.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> See ya got go. Good day to all. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Got some rain but need more.:frown::frown:



I need to go over to the thread and see when and where the GTG is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to go over to the thread and see when and where the GTG is.



PM sent to Terrry.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> See ya got go. Good day to all. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Got some rain but need more.:frown::frown:



Good morning Kenneth,Stephen,the rain we got the other night didn't amount to much either. We could use about 2" just to seal the cracks in the ground.


----------



## tlandrum

you guys can have some of the rain weve been getting. it been coming a dailing afternoon thunderstorm just enough that the ground stays slick on top.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Time to wake up!!! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube;vX0J_nGrHEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX0J_nGrHEA&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]
> 
> 3/8's is the ticket...



Hell My old Crapsman would beat that,...:hmm3grin2orange: Just Sayin an Stuff,...


----------



## Locust Cutter

It looks as I may soon have an addition (after the recent subtraction)to my vehicle arsenal out back,... A '63 F-600 steelbed grain truck. Thr original owner is a friend of my Wife's family and when it wasn't being used, it's always been inside one of their barns. Original paint is still serviceable and the only flaw w/the interior is the headliner starting to sag. Best of all is the 300 I6 and the 4spd/split rear. It'll be slow, but it ought to drag a barn down. 8'x18' bed. This would make a hell of a GTG truck... Just saying.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

I'm still around, just haven't posted. Project list is out of hand and busy at work. Old man I worked with had shoulder surgery so I'm a full timer now. :msp_scared:

Speaking of MIA's. Is Stump too busy hunt & pecking his next article or just big timing us?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lurch2 said:


> I'm still around, just haven't posted. Project list is out of hand and busy at work. Old man I worked with had shoulder surgery so I'm a full timer now. :msp_scared:
> 
> Speaking of MIA's. Is Stump too busy hunt & pecking his next article or just big timing us?



I'm here in the shadows. :msp_wub:


----------



## tlandrum

stump ,you still in on the 4 cube build?


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> I'm still around, just haven't posted. Project list is out of hand and busy at work. Old man I worked with had shoulder surgery so I'm a full timer now. :msp_scared:
> 
> Speaking of MIA's. Is Stump too busy hunt & pecking his next article or just big timing us?



Just be glad you didn't have to replace 3 cylinders in a Harris press between jobs...:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum said:


> stump ,you still in on the 4 cube build?



Not sure, If I do get one done it'll be a last minute build as usual. I got a cyl almost done for a 365.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> It looks as I may soon have an addition (after the recent subtraction)to my vehicle arsenal out back,... A '63 F-600 steelbed grain truck. Thr original owner is a friend of my Wife's family and when it wasn't being used, it's always been inside one of their barns. Original paint is still serviceable and the only flaw w/the interior is the headliner starting to sag. Best of all is the 300 I6 and the 4spd/split rear. It'll be slow, but it ought to drag a barn down. 8'x18' bed. This would make a hell of a GTG truck... Just saying.:hmm3grin2orange:



I've had a few trucks with the 300 IL6 and that engine is very hard to beat! They seem to run forever and with no issues at all. Torquey Pullin Beasts also.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm here in the shadows. :msp_wub:



I need to come get that saw, but just TOO busy around here. Maybe Monday/Tuse morning...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning,where is everybody,Church,fishing,boating,bbg,sleeping in.:msp_unsure: Anyway I hope everyone has a safe one whatever you do today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I had a good day. Hope the rest of you did as well.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I had a good day. Hope the rest of you did as well.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



I just got done whipping your saw like a rented mule... 
You sure you want it back???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I wouldn't want to burdon you with my garbage.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey there southerners! I had a fun day, I worked with the skidsteer and chainsaws all day. I decided this morning that it would be fun to use some of my older non-modified saws today. I burnt a tank of gas in each of these 3 saws. 272xp, 2101xp, and my new big Mac850. I had a good time and cut alot of wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey there southerners! I had a fun day, I worked with the skidsteer and chainsaws all day. I decided this morning that it would be fun to use some of my older non-modified saws today. I burnt a tank of gas in each of these 3 saws. 272xp, 2101xp, and my new big Mac850. I had a good time and cut alot of wood.



It's fun to do that once in a while, ain't it... That Mac is a runner ain't it... They were so far ahead of their time... Just to go down in the flames of consolidation and aquisition...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

I bought a clean 034 with a case earlier tonight. It had 150# comp,but needs a fuel line and carb kit. This saw will make a few bucks and that is the name of the game.


----------



## atvguns

WSC you have some heavy rain heading your way.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> WSC you have some heavy rain heading your way.



Yea and we needed it.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea and we needed it.


 I hope it was a pond filler


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> I bought a clean 034 with a case earlier tonight. It had 150# comp,but needs a fuel line and carb kit. This saw will make a few bucks and that is the name of the game.



Is that a 034 super?


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I hope it was a pond filler



Need that construction crew to raise the lake level a couple feet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Is that a 034 super?



I knew his post would bring you out of the wood work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I hope it was a pond filler



That and make second cutting worth the fuel.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

For those not tracking other threads on other sites I traded for a 064/066 hybrid by ECSaws, man I like this saw. I haven't taken any pics yet I'll try to do that today.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> For those not tracking other threads on other sites I traded for a 064/066 hybrid by ECSaws, man I like this saw. I haven't taken any pics yet I'll try to do that today.


 Pics? we need a video of that thing in some wood. We have to know what kinda competion we are facing come Oct.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Pics? we need a video of that thing in some wood. We have to know what kinda competion we are facing come Oct.



I forgot about the doller bill racing, this saw is slow on the top end, hard to start, won't clean up in the cut. :hmm3grin2orange:

:hmm3grin2orange:


:hmm3grin2orange:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot about the doller bill racing, this saw is slow on the top end, hard to start, won't clean up in the cut. :hmm3grin2orange:



I see another one of those double dog top secret saws. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I see another one of those double dog top secret saws. :msp_thumbup:



Not really it was in the 066/660 buildoff in KY. I never did ask Jason where it placed at that race anyone know? I didn't care where it finished, I just had a chance to trade a small saw for a big saw and went for it. He did get a nice 036.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I see another one of those double dog top secret saws. :msp_thumbup:



While we are talking saws, are you tired of that heavy old 066 yet? I want one of Stumps as well.

I wouldn't mind a 066 by every builder but its going to take years, money wise.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am kind of funny I guess, I like all my saws as they are. I hate sending a saw off. So I want to get them already modded. 

If I can't talk James out of his. If I find a non running 066/660 I drop it in the mail to Stump. My Local dealer is keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> While we are talking saws, are you tired of that heavy old 066 yet? I want one of Stumps as well.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a 066 by every builder but its going to take years, money wise.



Not tired of it yet, In fact I haven't even ran it since the GTG been busy with other stuff I will give it a good work out this fall, besides what would I do with that 36" bar I got fromMatt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Not tired of it yet, In fact I haven't even ran it since the GTG been busy with other stuff I will give it a good work out this fall, besides what would I do with that 36" bar I got fromMatt.



It is a good runner have fun with it, future reference that bar goes with it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Not tired of it yet, In fact I haven't even ran it since the GTG been busy with other stuff I will give it a good work out this fall, besides what would I do with that 36" bar I got fromMatt.



That was a 42" bar... :msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well as soon as Stump gets the $$$ I sent him, I'll have one of them Stumper Saws too!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well as soon as Stump gets the $$$ I sent him, I'll have one of them Stumper Saws too!!!!!



Now you'll have something to run in the dollar race...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Now you'll have something to run in the dollar race...
> :msp_sneaky:



I hope to have a wards saw by the OCT GTG. I posted on that saw at the bacon site.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope to have a wards saw by the OCT GTG. I posted on that saw at the bacon site.



And it runs great too...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

064/066 Hybrid by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here it is.  Thanks Jason.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Now you'll have something to run in the dollar race...
> :msp_sneaky:



man I hope I have something for the 2 dollar races.:help::help:


----------



## Hedgerow

See Kenneth??? It matches the tractor... It got to ride there Saturday...
And it didn't fall off!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It matches the Belarus I got this spring.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It matches the Belarus I got this spring.:biggrin::biggrin:



Lets see it.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It matches the Belarus I got this spring.:biggrin::biggrin:



Ya better make a special scabbard for it... It likes to ride tractors...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Lets see it.



Not home to get picture it looks like this with a westendorf loader TractorData.com Belarus 425A tractor photos information has less than 600 hours on it. $$$ was right.


----------



## rburg

Will this saw be at the TN build off?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not home to get picture it looks like this with a westendorf loader TractorData.com Belarus 425A tractor photos information has less than 600 hours on it. $$$ was right.



Looks nice, I love that website also I use it all the time.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Will this saw be at the TN build off?



Yes... It will be participating in the 4-cube run... A tad undersized, but it wanted to play anyway...


----------



## rburg

i hope to get to run it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

rburg said:


> i hope to get to run it.



You won't like it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rburg

I rarely meet a saw that I don't like. One of these days I hope to make it for one of the OK, Ar, Mo, KS, GTGS to run some of there saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It was avery smooth torgue saw before Hedgerow Molested it haven't ran it since. He keeps telling me its junk and that he wants to keep it. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> See Kenneth??? It matches the tractor... It got to ride there Saturday...
> And it didn't fall off!!!
> :big_smile:



I wish I had that compression release on mine.:msp_cool:
View attachment 240581


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I wish I had that compression release on mine.:msp_cool:
> View attachment 240581



Steve? Either that saw is just a freak of nature, or someone's been into it, cuz that's just crazy high comp..
Only one way to find out though...:msp_sneaky:

The only saw I got with over 200 lbs is the Deere, but Stumpy cut the chamber on it...
That was already small...
You can't even pull it over cold without sticking the recoil... Button is a must on it...


----------



## Hedgerow

This is the Deere after the cylinder was cut...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I finally got a smart phone! Iphone 4S

Cool I can edit post from the phone with the couputer. 

I know I'm years behind some of you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I finally got a smart phone! Iphone 4S



Now this is funny laptop on my lap, phone in my hand, now I'll be double posting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now this is funny laptop on my lap, phone in my hand, now I'll be double posting.



Man? Are you gonna like that thing... Be careful while posting and driving???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Man? Are you gonna like that thing... Be careful while posting and driving???
> :msp_sneaky:



I think the trick is not to spend saw money on all the iphone apps.  Tapitalk was 3 bucks so I can't be in three of the races at Dan's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think the trick is not to spend saw money on all the iphone apps.  Tapitalk was 3 bucks so I can't be in three of the races at Dan's.



The husky's would have just taken those 3 dollars anyway...
Just sayin...
:msp_sneaky:
Ya know...
And stuff...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The husky's would have just taken those 3 dollars anyway...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_sneaky:
> Ya know...
> And stuff...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok it's on because the limiter caps are coming off.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Steve? Either that saw is just a freak of nature, or someone's been into it, cuz that's just crazy high comp..
> Only one way to find out though...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> The only saw I got with over 200 lbs is the Deere, but Stumpy cut the chamber on it...
> That was already small...
> You can't even pull it over cold without sticking the recoil... Button is a must on it...



My 064 is 210 lbs of comp and its not broke in yet.....you gotta pull it like ya mean it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok it's on because the limiter caps are coming off.



Stihl won't make you a winner...


----------



## Hedgerow

Jwalker1911 said:


> My 064 is 210 lbs of comp and its not broke in yet.....you gotta pull it like ya mean it.



Cut cylinder?


----------



## tlandrum

i wouldnt know how that 064 got like that:monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> i wouldnt know how that 064 got like that:monkey:



Sure you wouldn't... Dang monkeys anyway...
I'll bet that XPW runs just under 200...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum

nope my current xpw is at 160. its just not been worked over yet. its mild ported and in need of rings to freshen it up.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Steve? Either that saw is just a freak of nature, or someone's been into it, cuz that's just crazy high comp..
> Only one way to find out though...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> The only saw I got with over 200 lbs is the Deere, but Stumpy cut the chamber on it...
> That was already small...
> You can't even pull it over cold without sticking the recoil... Button is a must on it...



I'm pretty sure that it hasn't been touched. Bought it at a farm auction. The Stihl's and Husky's were bringing high prices but no one was interested in the "Olympia" as the auctioneer called it. Fortunate for me. I couldn't tell you how many times I bound up the rope in the recoil and bent my fingers back the wrong way when it hit:msp_ohmy:............until I got the hang of starting it.

It's probably got a glob of casting flash which is raising the compression that's also ready to drop off and lock it up at any time.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> And it runs great too...:msp_thumbup:



What cube is that one,I have a 2.8,a 3.6 and a 4.0. They all need the fuel system gone through.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I'm pretty sure that it hasn't been touched. Bought it at a farm auction. The Stihl's and Husky's were bringing high prices but no one was interested in the "Olympia" as the auctioneer called it. Fortunate for me. I couldn't tell you how many times I bound up the rope in the recoil and bent my fingers back the wrong way when it hit:msp_ohmy:............until I got the hang of starting it.
> 
> It's probably got a glob of casting flash which is raising the compression that's also ready to drop off and lock it up at any time.



We could get to the bottom of that for you Steve...
Just sayin...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> What cube is that one,I have a 2.8,a 3.6 and a 4.0. They all need the fuel system gone through.



4.0 cube... It starts on the 4th pull every night... I think the fella kept up on the maintainance pretty good Jim... It's a cool old saw... But useless to me... Just couldn't pass it up...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> It's probably got a glob of casting flash which is raising the compression that's also ready to drop off and lock it up at any time.



Lets hope not. That would be a sad day.:frown:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Mid westerners.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> We could get to the bottom of that for you Steve...
> Just sayin...



Yeah, I know, I know 

I need to work on the pile of non- runners that I've got first. It just keeps getting bigger. Guess I need to start buying saws that run.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon folks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Today I'm
Hauling it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It's a superLiner.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It's a superLiner.



Don't drop any on the highway....
:byebye:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whats a super liner? Is this a chainsaw?:yoyo::yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

S


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats a super liner? Is this a chainsaw?:yoyo::yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:



Too many saws... He had to get a Mack to haul em' all around...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not there at this point. trying to keep it under control.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> The husky's would have just taken those 3 dollars anyway...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_sneaky:
> Ya know...
> And stuff...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Can I play too? These cool boxes arrived on the porch today while I was out running a combine and a Freightliner Columbia,... There was an interesting ORANGE Swedish saw inside that had the number *372*on the side and a nifty sticker that says Stumpbroke Saws by Stumpy's Customs,... It might not be that fast though,...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::help:


sawnami said:


> Yeah, I know, I know
> 
> I need to work on the pile of non- runners that I've got first. It just keeps getting bigger. Guess I need to start buying saws that run.



I still need to get the starters fixed on the Mac 35 and the C5 Homie,... The Homie will be easy (I just need to remember to go and buy the darned rope,... The Mac, well,... That's a whole other form of voodoo to get it right, unless I'm a total doofus,...:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt I got the box today thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt I got the box today thanks.



Nothing damaged I hope...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon gentlemen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt all looks good


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good afternoon gentlemen.



Howdy Kenneth...


----------



## atvguns

Howdy folks


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay!


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Howdy folks



You guys getting greener over there?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Bacon:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay!


Hey!


Hedgerow said:


> You guys getting greener over there?


Yes a little greener but not much growth 


Stumpys Customs said:


> Bacon:msp_biggrin:


The bacon is about to eat me out of house and home grain is $15.00 a hundred


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hey!
> 
> Yes a little greener but not much growth
> 
> The bacon is about to eat me out of house and home grain is $15.00 a hundred



The wheat must have liked what we had this year... Got a neighbor who's running a 103 bushel average...!!! Unheard of in these parts... Mine won't do that, but it's decent...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hedge are you ready for TN.:alien2::alien2:


----------



## tlandrum

better be gettin your road britches on.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> hedge are you ready for TN.:alien2::alien2:



Almost... I still need to advance the timing a couple degrees... But she runs so nice, I hate to mess with it... I'll cut some more with it this weekend and we'll go from there... A bigger carb would give it a little more full throttle power, but right now, it behaves like a snotty work saw should... It starts right, idles right and throttles up right... It's just a nice saw to run...
I'm just there to keep these builders honest... If stumpy gets his done, it'll kick my ass...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum

my 562 is apart on the bench at the moment. i hope i have found the problem of the off idle stumble. it has a slight hesitation and i think its from a little bit of an air leak. ill have it back together asap and back in the big woods.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> better be gettin your road britches on.



That's gonna be the worst part of the trip... But it ain't as bad as a trip back to Iron mountain MI... I just want to see what you guys got cookin down there...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> The wheat must have liked what we had this year... Got a neighbor who's running a 103 bushel average...!!! Unheard of in these parts... Mine won't do that, but it's decent...



Hell we were lucky to make 42-50 bushel wheat this year, which was a heck of an improvement from the 28-32 last year with the drought,...:bang:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I got to fire up the Stumpbroke 372 yesterday and give it a try,... HOLY CHIT!!!!!:msp_thumbsup: 
That thing blew me away. Dad got to run it for a bit, and had a grin from ear to ear. I think this one may put a whooping on Matt's. Just sayin. And stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

Locust Cutter said:


> I got to fire up the Stumpbroke 372 yesterday and give it a try,... HOLY CHIT!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:
> That thing blew me away. Dad got to run it for a bit, and had a grin from ear to ear. I think this one may put a whooping on Matt's. Just sayin. And stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:



Told ya :msp_biggrin: Stumpers does a good job


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I got to fire up the Stumpbroke 372 yesterday and give it a try,... HOLY CHIT!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:
> That thing blew me away. Dad got to run it for a bit, and had a grin from ear to ear. I think this one may put a whooping on Matt's. Just sayin. And stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:



Better bring a sharp chain brody!!!
:big_smile:

Even stump said it was mean... So congrats on the 372!!! Keep her fat and sharp!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Locust Cutter said:


> I got to fire up the Stumpbroke 372 yesterday and give it a try,... HOLY CHIT!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:
> That thing blew me away. Dad got to run it for a bit, and had a grin from ear to ear. I think this one may put a whooping on Matt's. Just sayin. And stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:



Glad ya'll enjoyed it. It ought to get stronger as it gets broke in.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> Told ya :msp_biggrin: Stumpers does a good job



Hey, keep an eye out for a 395xp build thread


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Glad ya'll enjoyed it. It ought to get stronger as it gets broke in.:msp_thumbup:


I can only imagine what it'll be like. I warmed it up nice and easy, cut some small logs briefly (after assembling and servicing it properly of course) and then sank that 28" bar in a Siberian Elm Stump (which I had cut down with the 660/36"er before it burned) and it just pulled like a freight train. It pulled almost as well as the 660 did, you just couldn't lean on it quite as much. That is one Bad-### saw. It was definitely worth the $$$.




Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey, keep an eye out for a 395xp build thread



I could use one of those too' :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just in case anybody is interested:msp_biggrin:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/201709.htm


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Nice looking saw Stump!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone use the Path app?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So I killed this thread.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Well my Tahoe needs new shoes , not very happy with the prices I been seeing online.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So I killed this thread.:hmm3grin2orange:



Naaa... Been runnin wheat... Test weights are good this year... Yeilds ain't bad either...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice looking saw Stump!



Thanks, I could get used to buildin the near new ones like this. The brandy new ones are even better. Keep a look out in the near future for a Stumpbroke 562xp thread.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone use the Path app?



Checked the info in the store after you mentioned it. Looks interesting for use with the social apps.

I'm antisocial though


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Checked the info in the store after you mentioned it. Looks interesting for use with the social apps.
> 
> I'm antisocial though




I like it you only have to read those you chose, so far I'm up to two.  Mom has several on hers. 

I'm thinking a arokmo GTG Path.  The only thing is you would be seeing when I post Farm related pic posts. We would have to trade numbers in a PM for it to work.

I got a message from Tapatalk yesterday that said "You use Tapatalk a bunch" care to rate it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You social butterfly.:msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning Kenneth,Stephen and Steve. Hope everyone has a safe one.


----------



## sawnami

Good afternoon Jim. Getting ready to lay around the cement pond for a while


----------



## Hedgerow

Still runnin wheat...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows the wheat turning out? I think I have a new favorite saw.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took on a big job today I didn't know I was going to get. It should make 200 round bales.  I hope to be done with all this before Terry's GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I took on a big job today I didn't know I was going to get. It should make 200 round bales.  I hope to be done with all this before Terry's GTG.



You doing it on shares? hope the weather holds for you. Not hope it rains here we could sure use it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You doing it on shares? hope the weather holds for you. Not hope it rains here we could sure use it.



Yep I bale it and get half. That will help make up my shortage.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows the wheat turning out? I think I have a new favorite saw.:msp_thumbup:



Goin about 60-70 bushel to the acre...
What's the saw you found?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A pic from today's Path post.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> A pic from today's Path post.



I am thinking that the roof leaks a little on that barn in the background.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

But has great air flow.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> But has great air flow.



Tobacco barn!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think they are tearing it down it had a roof and sides last year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Goin about 60-70 bushel to the acre...
> What's the saw you found?



That husky 346. Cut with it for about 4 hrs this morning. Going to run it some and then well we will see. I can't wait to get that the 962 back. It still may be my favorite saw. I will definatly have a Good 4 saw plan Husky 346 Efco 962 Makita 7900 and the Jonsered 2094.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You left a few of your saws off your saw plan.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You left a few of your saws off your saw plan.



About 24 . Those I think will be the ones that go on a regular basis.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> About 24 . Those I think will be the ones that go on a regular basis.



I'm pretty sure the 962 will still be your favorite...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

That MS261 Dad picked up is a good saw. That said, I want MY 346xp back and WILL buy another one soon.


----------



## RVALUE

I feel left out here, without having a smart phone, smart truck, smart butt, wait, does that count?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I feel left out here, without having a smart phone, smart truck, smart butt, wait, does that count?



You need all of those Dan...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I feel left out here, without having a smart phone, smart truck, smart butt, wait, does that count?



Well you have 1 out of three.


----------



## sawnami

Those bees could make your butt smart. .......... if you mooned 'em


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ouch


----------



## Work Saw Collector

First round this morning.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> First round this morning.


 That looks thick enough to make a few bales:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> First round this morning.



What did it look like at the end of the day.


----------



## atvguns

I just seen on tv that a place is making *bacon* ice cream


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Does not sound good :msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


----------



## atvguns

Is it true that Stumpy is having a real problem with the Paparazzi following him around and was trying to hire Justin Bieber to be his body guard.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Who is Justin Beaveer?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

atvguns said:


> I just seen on tv that a place is making *bacon* ice cream



Yes. Finally, it goes nationwide.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Does not sound good :msp_mellow::msp_mellow:



I did not know that you were some kind of, well, maybe I had my suspicions.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,had some rain this morning,hope it's not over for the day.


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,had some rain this morning,hope it's not over for the day.


Suppose to move in later around noon also bringing some hale with it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Suppose to move in later around noon also bringing some hale with it.



Hail is not good anytime.


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> I just seen on tv that a place is making *bacon* ice cream


OK I caught the whole Story this time use maple flavored bacon put lots of brown sugar on it after cooked, then chop the bacon in small pieces and add to vanilla homemade ice cream


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Hail is not good anytime.



In Spencer's area, they'd take it in any form I think... Whatever it takes to make grass...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> In Spencer's area, they'd take it in any form I think... Whatever it takes to make grass...


At this point yes:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i call for God's blessings on you farmer types. let it rain (just the right amount), let it not hail (except maybe on someone's roof that needs a new roof and has paidup insurance). you guys rock


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i call for God's blessings on you farmer types. let it rain (just the right amount), let it not hail (except maybe on someone's roof that needs a new roof and has paidup insurance). you guys rock



We just got hosed... Hopefully headed east... 
Here's some pics of the two machines that were running this weekend... No wood got cut... Just a lot of running trucks and gravity wagons to the mill... Between the two machines, over 300 acres were covered... That equates to over 20,000 bushel of wheat... AKA, "ALOT of biscuits".
"With a few minor repairs of course"




The view from the top of the old JD 95




Even the newer JD 9500 needed some fixin... Just a little fancier way of getting up there...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Neighbor stopped by,said we got 2" inchs of rain. I havn't been out yet to see if it was enough to seal the cracks in the yard. Hill ground corn was starting to turn yellow at the base and the late plant beans came up pretty spotty.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Neighbor stopped by,said we got 2" inchs of rain. I havn't been out yet to see if it was enough to seal the cracks in the yard. Hill ground corn was starting to turn yellow at the base and the late plant beans came up pretty spotty.



Well, hopefully it was in the nick of time... 
MH


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We got enough rain to stop the hay making but not enough to do the grass any good.


----------



## Locust Cutter

We could sure use some around here as well. Even the cracks have cracks,...:bang:


----------



## sunfish

2" here this morning. :msp_thumbsup:

That's way more than we got all of last month...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> 2" here this morning. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> That's way more than we got all of last month...



If you got that much, then Spencer should have gotten close to the same, right?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> We could sure use some around here as well. Even the cracks have cracks,...:bang:



Is all the wheat done? Are ya ready for a shot?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> If you got that much, then Spencer should have gotten close to the same, right?



I would think so, as he is 40-45 miles east of me. Radar showed it headed his way.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> 2" here this morning. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> That's way more than we got all of last month...



That's what she said....................:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's what she said....................:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Hey! You goin' to TN??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! You goin' to TN??



Prolly not. Jusat too much goin on. I might have a saw for you to pick up & take though.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Prolly not. Jusat too much goin on. I might have a saw for you to pick up & take though.



Will gladly do so... You wouldn't have a deflector to put on a muffler by any chance would you?
My homemade ones are "eh", at best...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Will gladly do so... You wouldn't have a deflector to put on a muffler by any chance would you?
> My homemade ones are "eh", at best...



Nothing that screws on. I could fab one up & tig weld it on. That's the only option I got.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Prolly not. Jusat too much goin on.



Thats better than the alternitive. Hope its all good.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nothing that screws on. I could fab one up & tig weld it on. That's the only option I got.



Would you have time to do that early on a friday morning? I don't dare weld on this can, my welder will blow right through it.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> That's what she said....................:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Can't let her have too much at once, ya know...and stuff... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats better than the alternitive. Hope its all good.:msp_thumbup:



All good.


Hedgerow said:


> Would you have time to do that early on a friday morning? I don't dare weld on this can, my welder will blow right through it.



I should. give me some measurements & I'll make one up & have it ready.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Can't let her have too much at once, ya know...and stuff... :msp_mellow:



I figured you was just braggin. If I give 2'', I have to give an IOU for the other 1.5''


----------



## tlandrum

thats all right stumpy we understand your too busy for us here. we will just have to beat up on your saw without you being here to see it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

tlandrum said:


> thats all right stumpy we understand your too busy for us here. we will just have to beat up on your saw without you being here to see it.



LOL, I wish I could buddy. I could use some time away, but just to many irons in the fire right now. Beat on it all you want, wont be the first time, prolly won't be the last.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> LOL, I wish I could buddy. I could use some time away, but just to many irons in the fire right now. Beat on it all you want, wont be the first time, prolly won't be the last.:hmm3grin2orange:



I was thinking of letting Terry file my chain...
Then I'd blame him for my poor showing...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum

i can file your chain for you:msp_ohmy: it may never be the same again but i can file it


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> i can file your chain for you:msp_ohmy: it may never be the same again but i can file it



Perfect!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hope everyone is doing ok, and staying busy.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Stumpys Customs said:


> Prolly not. Jusat too much goin on. I might have a saw for you to pick up & take though.



Oh come on brother. I thought you were racing in a thong or something an stuff.... :msp_confused:





























:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

komatsuvarna said:


> Oh come on brother. I thought you were racing in a thong or something an stuff.... :msp_confused:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Kevlar Plated thong, chaps and safety toes... Gotta be safe and stuff...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You know what they say, make hay while the sun is shining.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know what they say, make hay while the sun is shining.



That field is pretty clean...
Now hurry and spray it with roundup and no-till some beans in it!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now that's funny!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that's funny!



It's time to move on up to cash cropper!!! Before you know it, you'll have a new $400,000.00 STS combine!

Only gotta cover about 3000 acres to justify it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know what they say, make hay while the sun is shining.



We could use some cloudy days. As long as it rains while its cloudy.:biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum

looks like stephens making sure hes done in time for the gtg


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> looks like stephens making sure hes done in time for the gtg



You might say it's a busy time of year in the 4-states area as far as Ag goes... Everyone's trying to put up the last of the hay, get the wheat done, and plant beans... 
:sweat3:

Stephen don't miss a GTG either...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You might say it's a busy time of year in the 4-states area as far as Ag goes... Everyone's trying to put up the last of the hay, get the wheat done, and plant beans...
> :sweat3:
> 
> Stephen don't miss a GTG either...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



He don't miss no GTG.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He don't miss no GTG.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



Some of us do.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Some of us do.....



Thatr was like salt in a cut.:frown::frown:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Working on the biggest one now.


----------



## Hedgerow

What model baler are you rollin' em' up with Stephen?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

20 something year old Heston 5540 I made 95 today.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> 20 something year old Heston 5540 I made 95 today.



That's impressive... Woulda thought it would have caught fire in a bearing and burnt to the ground by now... 
Oh, that's right, that only happens to Vermeers and John Deeres'...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bump and run, back to the hay. Then getting ready for Terry's 
In TN.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Got the hay all moved this morning, now on to GTG packing.


----------



## SawTroll

logging22 said:


> Yep. Waiting on a guy to call me this morning. Starting a new job today. Close to the house. I have been driving 105 miles round trip for 5 months. This is gonna be a treat.



Are you too busy working, to post here? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> Are you too busy working, to post here? :msp_confused:



Been real dry over his way, which I can only assume means no down time...
ps:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hope he is doing ok.


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> 2" here this morning. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> That's way more than we got all of last month...





Hedgerow said:


> If you got that much, then Spencer should have gotten close to the same, right?


 Ended up with a 1 1/2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is an Inch more than we got last week. so dry that within an hour you couldn;t tell it rained.


----------



## atvguns

This bacon thing is out of controll

Burger King bets on bacon sundae for summertime | Fox News


----------



## Mo. Jim

We got 2" the other night and still have cracks in the yard.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like they are calling for some storms in the area the next few days.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff

atvguns said:


> This bacon thing is out of controll
> 
> Burger King bets on bacon sundae for summertime | Fox News



Yeah, baby! Bacon!

Had a little over 4" (thats four as in quattro) inches of downpour, to fast to be rain, this afternoon/early evening. Would rather of had a nice shower and seen you folks get some also.

Haven't seen much as far as hail, but hard to see when the fields are full of water.

NWS radar image loop of Storm Total Precipitation from Minneapolis, MN


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> This bacon thing is out of controll
> 
> Burger King bets on bacon sundae for summertime | Fox News



I have no idea what you are talking about. :msp_confused: :msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## atvguns

wendell said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. :msp_confused: :msp_mad:


And here I thought you was the educated one of the group.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:


You sure do eat alot of popcorn early in the morning. just saying.


----------



## Freehand

View attachment 241803


RVALUE said:


> opcorn:





Duz this dolly make muh ass look big?


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> View attachment 241803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duz this dolly make muh ass look big?



Why don't you post something in the WTF before the poor thing dies. :banghead:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> Why don't you post something in the WTF before the poor thing dies. :banghead:




Not much foolin' around time there big guy………lucky if I get to check in once a day…...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## wendell

You want me to write you a note?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Freehand said:


> Not much foolin' around time there big guy………lucky if I get to check in once a day…...:msp_ohmy:



good seein ya on here anyways.


----------



## sawnami

*Mmmmmmm............ Bacon!!!!!!*




View attachment 242006


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> *Mmmmmmm............ Bacon!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 242006



That's funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

Getting some rain here and lightning


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Getting some rain here and lightning



By the way the radar looks, I wight get the southern edge of the storm.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> By the way the radar looks, I wight get the southern edge of the storm.


It's getting close run outside and do your rain dance real quick watch out for the lightning though:after_boom:


----------



## atvguns

[/URL][/QUOTE]
Is that a 261 Matt what did you think of it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Getting some rain here and lightning



Well I hope some one gets some we have seen alot of clouds and missed some decent chances at some rain.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I hope some one gets some we have seen alot of clouds and missed some decent chances art some rain.



Same way here


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

At least it cooled off nice last night.


----------



## Lurch2

We got about 3/4" this morning. Not nearly enough but better than nothing.


----------



## rburg

The efco 962 is a real nice saw to run as well as all of the saws that Matt brought. Stumpys, saw was definitely fast. I believe you will enjoy running it. The bar that was on it barely was long enough to go through an 8x8. Must be short bar syndrome.


----------



## little possum

Where is brother Les?


----------



## Mo. Jim

little possum said:


> Where is brother Les?



He's been MIA since 5/14 or so. He started a new job the last we heard.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> Where is brother Les?



I left a mssg on his phone Fri???? I hope he's OK.


----------



## little possum

Thanks Jim and Stumpy. I seen his post about a new job. Just wasnt sure.


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> Is that a 261 Matt what did you think of it?



That orange saw look familiar, Stump?


----------



## atvguns

little possum said:


> Where is brother Les?


I just got a text from him he is alive and well just busy with life


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I just got a text from him he is alive and well just busy with life



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well 3/4 of a tnak of rotten fuel later, I am now the proud 2nd owner of a '63 F600 Grain truck w/a 13'x7' steel dump bed. I OUGHT to be able to haul some wood with this. I've gotta do a tune up in the morning and a bit of TLC here and there, wax, light bulbs and a few electrical contactors, but it ought to be good at that point. 262 I6 industrial engine currently, but it may have a 300 at some point in time, if it doesn't end up w/ 4 or 6bt Cummins,...:msp_wub: I'll Snap some pics in the morning. Some of you, Ahem,.... Senior guys will probably get a laugh out of the factory sea-foam green paint.


----------



## atvguns

Sounds alot like the truck my neighbor brought down from flagler CO when he moved here pretty cool old truck


----------



## Stumpys Customs

little possum said:


> Thanks Jim and Stumpy. I seen his post about a new job. Just wasnt sure.


He sent me a text. I'll try to call him tomorrow.


wendell said:


> That orange saw look familiar, Stump?



I didn't figure you'd run a saw that ugly, you musta had yer spotted cow goggles on


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Same way here



ditto


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the GTG sign back I'll bring it to dan's GTG and pass it off to someone. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> [/URL]


Is that a 261 Matt what did you think of it?[/QUOTE]

Yes it was... Compared to everything else I ran??? A gutless wonder...:hmm3grin2orange:
But it's a pretty nice saw... Not a 346, but a nice saw... 
For a creamsickle...
And stuff...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I talked to Brother Less on the phone earlier today. He's alive & well, just busy as hell. He said to tall ya'll HI.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi southern folk. I thought I would post a pic of the dump truck I just bought after hearing of the truck locust cutter just got. It is a 1964 International loadstar. It is a retired fire truck that the pevious owner installed the dump on, only has 26k miles on it. After I bought this I found I was broke and couldnt afford to make it to the tennessee gtg, hopefully next time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi southern folk. I thought I would post a pic of the dump truck I just bought after hearing of the truck locust cutter just got. It is a 1964 International loadstar. It is a retired fire truck that the pevious owner installed the dump on, only has 26k miles on it. After I bought this I found I was broke and couldnt afford to make it to the tennessee gtg, hopefully next time.



Nice, I'll have to get a pic of ours 1954 ford we only use it every other year or so.


----------



## RVALUE

Need to eradicate some armadillos.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Need to eradicate some armadillos.



Destructive little buggers, ain't they...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Need to eradicate some armadillos.



Are they stihling your honey??:frown:


----------



## tlandrum

only pooh steals honey, geesh everybody knows that


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Need to eradicate some armadillos.



Need a recipe ? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Need a recipe ? :msp_mellow:



Rockefeller???


----------



## Freehand

Possum On The Half Shell
aka, Armadilla

Ingredients:

2 lb Armadillo meat (shelled)
1/2 c Margarine or butter (1 stick) 
Salt (to taste) 
Pepper (to taste) 
Lemon juice (to taste) 
Coors Beer (As required by cook)

Instructions:

Season meat with salt, pepper and lemon juice
rub with margarine
Wrap in foil; bake at 325 degrees for 45 minutes (alternate: BBQ using shopping cart placed directly in bed of coals)
Remove foil; baste with butter and drippings and place into oven until brown

Plate and serve with grits (for upscaled dining, use a well washed hub cap)

Special instructions: Remove all tire marks, baseball bat indentions or shell shot.


----------



## Chris J.

I did some reading here, but didn't any info on the Oct '12 GTG (this is a dang long thread!). If somebody could post some specifics, namely the town and/or zip where it's being held, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Chris J. said:


> I did some reading here, but didn't any info on the Oct '12 GTG (this is a dang long thread!). If somebody could post some specifics, namely the town and/or zip where it's being held, I'd appreciate it.



Is it the 12th? Or the 20th? It's in Jasper, Arkansas.

This is your group...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have 19,20,21 I wrong?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have 19,20,21 I wrong?



No, I think you right...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> No, I think you right...
> :msp_wink:



Wiggs KY GTG is the following weekend.


----------



## wendell

I wonder if my wife will give me the week off work? :msp_sad:


----------



## Mo. Jim

wendell said:


> I wonder if my wife will give me the week off work? :msp_sad:



I'll write you a buck slip.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I wonder if my wife will give me the week off work? :msp_sad:



Yes...
Cause it's the best...
And it's where all the cool people hang out...
Just ask Stephen...

Cause we're gonna find a huge log this year to make a cant out of...
Not just big, but STUPID BIG!!!
We'll have Jason slab it to somewhat square... Of course he don't know this yet...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Three day GTG?? Well, ok. Im in. Dan, i will need the room that i had last year if you want me to attend. No questions please. Just give it up already.:cool2: Anyhoo, the rest of ya can follow my dust trail!! Man i cant wait for this one!. Its only half a year away and im all wiggly and stuff. What is the menu for this one? Matt, got mystery meat? Wendull, you coming?? Kansas boys, i got to tell ya if you dont come to this one your missing it fellas. I would try and call you out by first name, but i dont member them all. But i will try.
> Dan
> Matt
> Chad
> James
> Eric
> Eric
> Jason
> Jason
> Dave
> Andy
> Sarah
> Steve
> Stephen
> Ricky
> Ken
> Shelmen
> Jim
> Conner
> Les
> Kim
> Sherri
> Tammy
> Bryant
> Steve
> Rod
> Whyatt
> Justin
> Don
> Spencer
> Pete
> John
> Hal
> Britt
> J.W.
> John E.
> Durand
> Ely
> Man, thats a lot of names to remember off the top of my little pee brain. If i forgot anybody, wow im sorry. Just add your name please. Come on fellas, that is a lot of names.:msp_confused:



Bumping first name list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yes...
> Cause it's the best...
> And it's where all the cool people hang out...
> Just ask Stephen...
> 
> Cause we're gonna find a huge log this year to make a cant out of...
> Not just big, but STUPID BIG!!!
> We'll have Jason slab it to somewhat square... Of course he don't know this yet...
> :msp_wink:



I'll say it, Dan puts on a hellva GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We may have to up our game a tad they are having bacon pie at their GTG we just have ugly cake. Ha ha.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We may have to up our game a tad they are having bacon pie at their GTG we just have ugly cake. Ha ha.



In that case, you leave me no choice...
I will be making "The bacon explosion"...

Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog

I've done it before, and I'll do it again...
:after_boom:

Maybe just for those who show up on Friday...
BAIT...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nirvana indeed. mouth is watering. wonder how much of that a guy could eat?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, you leave me no choice...
> I will be making "The bacon explosion"...
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog
> 
> I've done it before, and I'll do it again...
> :after_boom:
> 
> Maybe just for those who show up on Friday...
> BAIT...



Man that's rough on the Friday bait, I'll have birds back by then.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot to add liked the link, man I want some.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, you leave me no choice...
> I will be making "The bacon explosion"...
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog
> 
> I've done it before, and I'll do it again...
> :after_boom:
> 
> Maybe just for those who show up on Friday...
> BAIT...



If Tami makes her TriTip, this would be darn near irresistible.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> nirvana indeed. mouth is watering. wonder how much of that a guy could eat?



I've found it IS possible to eat a third of one of those rolls, but your stomach won't be right for a couple days...


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> If Tami makes her TriTip, this would be darn near irresistible.



Probably all you'd have to do is ask...
:dribble:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Only four months left need to start working on some junk saws I'd like to bring more runners than past GTGs. 

Everyone bring all you can we are shooting for 300 this year. Les and Kenneth pack heavy. I know all together we all have that many it's just having room to haul them all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This time let's all unpack saws in the same place, saves a bunch of moving saws around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> This time let's all unpack saws in the same place, saves a bunch of moving saws around.



Maybe in front of the lake this year??? Sounds like a cool pic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am still planning fish fry and the cake on top of what all the members bring and what ever else Dan want to do.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Staying on GTG topic, as Matt said I'm going to work on a big cant for dollar racing. I am trying to catch local mill operator now. I also hope the mill that was at James GTG will be at this one. 

How much is a 8' X 40" cant going to weigh?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Staying on GTG topic, as Matt said I'm going to work on a big cant for dollar racing. I am trying to catch local mill operator now. I also hope the mill that was at James GTG will be at this one.
> 
> How much is a 8' X 40" cant going to weigh?




Might want to bring your trailer for that one...
:hell_boy:

Should be 3,475 lbs


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, you leave me no choice...
> I will be making "The bacon explosion"...
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog
> 
> I've done it before, and I'll do it again...
> :after_boom:
> 
> Maybe just for those who show up on Friday...
> BAIT...



My plan is to be there Friday.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My plan is to be there Friday.



Cool!!!
The Efco went out UPS today Kenneth. Should be at your place Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Cool!!!
> The Efco went out UPS today Kenneth. Should be at your place Wed or Thurs.



Cool, I'll bet he loves it on the first tank full.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Cool!!!
> The Efco went out UPS today Kenneth. Should be at your place Wed or Thurs.



Thats great i have some more hedge to work up this wkend. i am working on some special chain for october.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, I'll bet he loves it on the first tank full.



Man I hope so


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, I'll bet he loves it on the first tank full.



I have a bad habit of getting attached to saws... Every one Stumpy sends to me to break in, I hate to see go...
Same with that 962...
I may have to find me one...
:msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, you leave me no choice...
> I will be making "The bacon explosion"...
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes - BBQ Addicts - BBQ Blog
> 
> I've done it before, and I'll do it again...
> :after_boom:
> 
> Maybe just for those who show up on Friday...
> BAIT...



I can feel my heart working Harder just looking at it.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats great i have some more hedge to work up this wkend. i am working on some special chain for october.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



I think I know where I went wrong with that build off chain... I had a piece of hedge in the sawbuck at the house, and it cut great.
Gonna have to do something different for the soft stuff...
Like buy a sylvey... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can feel my heart working Harder just looking at it.:cool2::cool2:



Lets just say it's pretty "dense"... Kinda hangs around for a while...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I think I know where I went wrong with that build off chain... I had a piece of hedge in the sawbuck at the house, and it cut great.
> Gonna have to do something different for the soft stuff...
> Like buy a sylvey... :msp_sneaky:



I have been practising the hand version. I need to maybe talk to someone about getting one sharpened on a sylvey to see how screwed up mine are.:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Lets just say it's pretty "dense"... Kinda hangs around for a while...



Better not let Stumpy have any He may clear out Dan's GTG.


----------



## Chris J.

Hedgerow said:


> Is it the 12th? Or the 20th? It's in Jasper, Arkansas.
> 
> This is your group...
> :msp_biggrin:




Houston to Jasper, 566 miles according to Google.

10-20-12.....hmmm.......tempting. 

What do y'all do on the 19th & 21st? Or is it best not to ask ?


----------



## wendell

Chris J. said:


> Houston to Jasper, 566 miles according to Google.
> 
> 10-20-12.....hmmm.......tempting.
> 
> What do y'all do on the 19th & 21st? Or is it best not to ask ?



We eat, drink and be merry. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Chris J. said:


> Houston to Jasper, 566 miles according to Google.
> 
> 10-20-12.....hmmm.......tempting.
> 
> What do y'all do on the 19th & 21st? Or is it best not to ask ?



Eat, drink, BS...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Some of us even get around to running some saws.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bumping first name list.



Dad and I will be there (Dave and Bryan)!!!



wendell said:


> We eat, drink and be merry. :msp_wink:



Man after looking at that bacon explosion recipe,.... Some of that, a few of Les's eggs and Tammi's Tri Tip and I'd be done. A glass of scotch and one of Wendel's cigars and i might be in a satisfaction induced coma....:msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> Man after looking at that bacon explosion recipe,.... Some of that, a few of *Les's eggs* and Tammi's Tri Tip and I'd be done. A glass of scotch and one of Wendel's cigars and i might be in a satisfaction induced coma....:msp_w00t:



But those are just a myth. :msp_sad:


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> If Tami makes her TriTip, this would be darn near irresistible.





Hedgerow said:


> Probably all you'd have to do is ask...
> :dribble:



Wendell doesn't even have to ask. It WILL be darn near irresistible.:hungry:



Work Saw Collector said:


> Only four months left need to start working on some junk saws I'd like to bring more runners than past GTGs.
> 
> Everyone bring all you can we are shooting for 300 this year. Les and Kenneth pack heavy. I know all together we all have that many it's just having room to haul them all.



If I get on the ball I could maybe get 12 more running to add to what I normally bring.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My plan is to be there Friday.



We finally get to see that BIG saw.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> But those are just a myth. :msp_sad:



They were at the last GTG @ summersville. :msp_confused:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I have a bad habit of getting attached to saws... Every one Stumpy sends to me to break in, I hate to see go...
> Same with that 962...
> I may have to find me one...
> :msp_confused:



So the secret to 'stumpbroke' is actually 'hedge throwed' or 'hedge rowed' ?

PS I plan to be there wednesday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I have a bad habit of getting attached to saws...



So, I'm lucky to have got the wards saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> If I get on the ball I could maybe get 12 more running to add to what I normally bring
> 
> :



I knew you had a barn full. 

Happy to see everyone posting. Jump in here anywhere Les. Both Erics.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So, I'm lucky to have got the wards saw.



I tried not to cut with it much... 
Cause it wasn't stayin'...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> So the secret to 'stumpbroke' is actually 'hedge throwed' or 'hedge rowed' ?
> 
> PS I plan to be there wednesday.



Need some help Thurs. getting set up?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Watermelon.






Green beans.


----------



## Hedgerow

You sure those bottom ones ain't pea's???
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So you think Steve will make us a pie?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So you think Steve will make us a pie?



got a question for ya stephen. can you root blackberries from cuttings? got some in the "wrong place" and would like to cultivate them
edit: never mind, i googled it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You sure those bottom ones ain't pea's???
> :msp_wink:



I think they are Italian green beans. I got them out of a field the pickers always miss some.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> got a question for ya stephen. can you root blackberries from cuttings? got some in the "wrong place" and would like to cultivate them



Yep that's how we got these we did some in water some right in the ground just water a bunch.


----------



## Hedgerow

All these pics of food... Hmmm...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> All these pics of food... Hmmm...



Nice.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


>



Praise Jesus!!! :msp_thumbsup:



No blasphemy was intended by the above comment but was merely meant to convey my extreme excitement over the picture that Matt had posted.


----------



## RVALUE

Chris J. said:


> Houston to Jasper, 566 miles according to Google.
> 
> 10-20-12.....hmmm.......tempting.
> 
> What do y'all do on the 19th & 21st? Or is it best not to ask ?



Very appropriate question.

The best days are Friday, and Sunday. Bar None.

Thursday nights not bad either.



We have a mediocre place to camp and hang out.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Very appropriate question.
> 
> The best days are Friday, and Sunday. Bar None.
> 
> Thursday nights not bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a mediocre place to camp and hang out.



You are very modest Dan .:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice.









Nice. _Nice?_ *NICE????*


Thats bleeping outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!

Nobel Prize, right there, no doubt about that. God is great! If thats wrong, I will never be right again.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Very appropriate question.
> 
> The best days are Friday, and Sunday. Bar None.
> 
> Thursday nights not bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a mediocre place to camp and hang out.



I like mediocre.... I like it a LOT.:big_smile:

Did that tree that Stump did the technicolor yawn on survive or is it cookie fodder now?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> All these pics of food... Hmmm...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Does that come with a six pack of stents?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!! Does that come with a six pack of stents?



Actually, you may want to eat plenty of fiber with it...
Just sayin...
Come down in October, and you'll get to eat all you can stomach...
Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting a nice gentle rain here,hope it lasts all night.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Getting a nice gentle rain here,hope it lasts all night.



Watered the garden tonight....
Should rain now...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> All these pics of food... Hmmm...



I think that's my new desktop pic. :msp_wub:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Watered the garden tonight....
> Should rain now...:hmm3grin2orange:



Usually works that way. Looks like we're goin to get some today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Usually works that way. Looks like we're goin to get some today.



There is a storm headed right at me there is a weather warning out, everyone cross your fingers we get it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is a storm headed right at me there is a weather warning out, everyone cross your fingers we get it.



Should be raining on you right now...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Should be raining on you right now...



Yep just came in from dancing in the rain.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Got 3/10ths here last night,... Now we just need about 65/10ths more on a 2-5/10ths a semi-daily basis to get caught up. Maube then my house would level itself back out,...:msp_confused::bang:


----------



## Mo. Jim

We had 2" last night,but the irrigation pivot across the road is still running,has for three days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> We had 2" last night,but the irrigation pivot across the road is still running,has for three days.



When corn is in it's peak growing days, I've heard it can utilize 3" of water each week... I guarantee that 2" of rain will make a bigger difference than 4 inches of well water though...


----------



## atvguns

Howdy Men just caught up on the thread now I wish I had some bacon :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

Could one of you fine gentleman see your way clear to send me some rep? I'm in need of one or two real bad. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Could one of you fine gentleman see your way clear to send me some rep? I'm in need of one or two real bad. :msp_ohmy:



I hit ya this morning... You trying to topple the cow??? 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I hit ya this morning... You trying to topple the cow???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



And I appreciate it. Is he #1 again?

Just trying to find out if this site has the same max rep total as GF and I'm only a few million away.


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> Got 3/10ths here last night,... Now we just need about 65/10ths more on a 2-5/10ths a semi-daily basis to get caught up. Maube then my house would level itself back out,...:msp_confused::bang:


Were still waiting on pics of that new dump truck:cool2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My wife said I recieved a package yesterday. Man I hope it is Worth opening up when I get home Friday.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

wendell said:


> And I appreciate it. Is he #1 again?
> 
> Just trying to find out if this site has the same max rep total as GF and I'm only a few million away.



BTW, I guarantee to send you over 10 million points in return! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have had a few drinks this afternoon pay no attention to what I post, unless I say something like hay hay, hay I love you guys. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> And I appreciate it. Is he #1 again?
> 
> Just trying to find out if this site has the same max rep total as GF and I'm only a few million away.



Just tried to hit you and couldn't, what is GF?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife said I recieved a package yesterday. Man I hope it is Worth opening up when I get home Friday.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Happy for you Kenneth have fun with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I just hope it runs as good as when I boxed it up and sent it.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I just hope it runs as good as when I boxed it up and sent it.:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



I have no doubt about that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I was just jestingotstir::yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was just jestingotstir::yoyo::yoyo:



I thought so just helping Matt, if I had cash I'd send this 076 to him.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I saw a Makita 6401 in the Homedepot here in Omaha for a good price. Let me know if any one is interested.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife said I recieved a package yesterday. Man I hope it is Worth opening up when I get home Friday.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



If not, I'll be glad to take it back and send ya a nice mac 3200...
:big_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My wife is going to be quit upset with me when I get home and go strait to the woods with it. Hope she has a sense of humor.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I thought so just helping Matt, if I had cash I'd send this 076 to him.



Man, I swore off those things after the raffle 075... It was a PIA!!! They are cool though... I may just have to ante up some day and buy a minty 076 to sit on a shelf and run at GTG's... We could have HOG races!!!


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just tried to hit you and couldn't, what is GF?



GreensForum. Darin's lawn care site that so far hasn't really taken off outside of the OTF.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife is going to be quit upset with me when I get and go strait to the woods with it. Hope she has a sense of humor.



What's your elevation there? It's still tuned for Terry's, so let it warm up real good and give her more fuel if needed. Might be a tick lean if you're under 1200'. And I put the .325 rim back on it, so you could give it a go with it's old bar and chain..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Man, I swore off those things after the raffle 075... It was a PIA!!! They are cool though... I may just have to ante up some day and buy a minty 076 to sit on a shelf and run at GTG's... We could have HOG races!!!



I'll get around to that saw one of these days before Dan's GTG, I just been to busy to mess with it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> GreensForum. Darin's lawn care site that so far hasn't really taken off outside of the OTF.



Ok thanks I never spent any time there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll get around to that saw one of these days before Dan's GTG, I just been to busy to mess with it.



You know... I hear this member here has a big yeller Partner saw... I think his name is Kenneth... I'm not totally sure though, since he don't come around to the GTG's very often... oke:
But it sure would be nice to try it out some time and stuff...
It would be in the big Hawg category I think...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You know... I hear this member here has a big yeller Partner saw... I think his name is Kenneth... I'm not totally sure though, since he don't come around to the GTG's very often... oke:
> But it sure would be nice to try it out some time and stuff...
> It would be in the big Hawg category I think...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I hear ya, I've heard it runs but haven't seen it. Funny stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You know... I hear this member here has a big yeller Partner saw... I think his name is Kenneth... I'm not totally sure though, since he don't come around to the GTG's very often... oke:
> But it sure would be nice to try it out some time and stuff...
> It would be in the big Hawg category I think...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, yes it would. It does exsist. It might even put a woppin on a cream sickle. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes, yes it would. It does exsist. It might even put a woppin on a cream sickle. :hmm3grin2orange:



The 9010 would like to meet it... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The 9010 would like to meet it... :msp_thumbup:



I'll bet it does. May have to learn to respect its elders.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I'll bet it does. May have to learn to respect its elders.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It might....
But ole' yeller has to make it to AR to find out...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It might....
> But ole' yeller has to make it to AR to find out...:msp_thumbup:



Thats the plan. Can't wait to see old friends and make new ones.


----------



## Rakoprtr

HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to


----------



## wendell

Rakoprtr said:


> HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to



You have to be a redneck and you have to love bacon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to



Well? You're from AR, so you got a head start!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Rakoprtr said:


> HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to



Do you really wanna be a part of this crowd????


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> Do you really wanna be a part of this crowd????



Aw sheeeet. :feel_good:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Aw sheeeet. :feel_good:



Better sharpen your chains buddeh... Stephen and I may need you to slab a cant out of a "stupid" big log...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rakoprtr said:


> HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to



You Guys should be ashamed of your selves I think you scared the new guy off.


----------



## sawnami

Rakoprtr said:


> HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to



A few questions. 
Are you coming Thursday or Friday? 
Do you own a poodle skirt? 
Does banjo music in the wilderness scare you?


----------



## Rakoprtr

@ sawnami Coming where thur or fri no I don't own a poodle skirt and I'm the one playin the banjo music o btw ur suurrrr do got a purrddyyy mouf


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> @ sawnami Coming where thur or fri no I don't own a poodle skirt and I'm the one playin the banjo music o btw ur suurrrr do got a purrddyyy mouf



You'd probably fit right in... Stay tuned to this thread and get ready for October...


----------



## Rakoprtr

That's my wife's bday weekend but ima try sand sneak out first I got to get a saw big enough to play with the big boys I just got my little guys |
|
\/


----------



## sunfish

Rakoprtr said:


> HOw do I join this club y'all got goin on lol ima razorback I wanna be Kool to



Run now, or forever hold your peace...


The gamer patrol will be along shortly. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Run now, or forever hold your peace...
> 
> 
> The grammar patrol will be along shortly. :msp_sneaky:



Fixed that one for ya Don...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Fixed that one for ya Don...
> :msp_thumbup:



Thanks man! I need all the help I can get....:msp_blink:


----------



## Rakoprtr

If this is where the grammar nazis hang out I'm screwed


----------



## sunfish

Rakoprtr said:


> If this is where the grammar nazis hang out I'm screwed



Now see, that was much easier to read.

Naw man, I'm just messin with ya...an stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> If this is where the grammar nazis hang out I'm screwed



Not so much...
I do, however, enjoy reading posts with decent punctuation...
It don't have to be perfect, but it sure helps to extrapolate "tone", in one's typing...
Smiley's can help too!!!
:big_smile:

Sometimes...
:hell_boy:


----------



## Rakoprtr

Well I will try to be better at my punctuation ? By the way does anyone know how to do smileys., P oh that's better '&. Haha I crack my self up


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Let's not give all the secrets to the new guy right off the bat, make them earn some of it. Ha ha and LOL :I'm terrible:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Not so much...
> I do, however, enjoy reading posts with decent punctuation...
> It don't have to be perfect, but it sure helps to *extrapolate* "tone", in one's typing...
> Smiley's can help too!!!
> :big_smile:
> 
> Sometimes...
> :hell_boy:



Please don't use that kind of dirty talkin on here. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

BTW it's freakin hot in Laredo, TX:sweat3:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Please don't use that kind of dirty talkin on here. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW it's freakin hot in Laredo, TX:sweat3:



It sho' am hot down dayuh...

I'm officially trolling for rep now... Gonna try and max out... I need a billion more reps, so slap me with em' as often as you can!!!
:beat_shot:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It sho' am hot down dayuh...
> 
> I'm officially trolling for rep now... Gonna try and max out... I need a billion more reps, so slap me with em' as often as you can!!!
> :beat_shot:



This all I gots fer ya buddy;



> You must spread some reputation
> around before give more to Hedgerow



:after_boom:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> This all I gots fer ya buddy;
> 
> 
> 
> :after_boom:



Oh poop...:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> This all I gots fer ya buddy;
> 
> 
> 
> :after_boom:



Me too.....:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Wendell just dropped a 10,000,000 point nuke on me...
That's a pretty good start...


----------



## Rakoprtr

It's pretty warm here too not as bad as last year tho how do u send rep wait what is rep


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> It's pretty warm here too not as bad as last year tho how do u send rep wait what is rep



You give rep by clicking on the star emblem below their name and info. There are two emblems there... Don't hit the wrong one! It's reserved for spammers...


----------



## Rakoprtr

So what ur sayin is I need to hit the little triangle blew ur name just playin rep sent for showin me how to rep


----------



## Rakoprtr

View attachment 242694
In other news I got bored earlier and took some painters tape a paint marker and a sharpie and gave my $40 flee market saw a make over whatcha think


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Rakoprtr said:


> So what ur sayin is I need to hit the little triangle blew ur name just playin rep sent for showin me how to rep



No, click on the star to the left of the triangle. 

BTW, Saw looks good


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> View attachment 242694
> In other news I got bored earlier and took some painters tape a paint marker and a sharpie and gave my $40 flee market saw a make over whatcha think



Messin with a saw makes it easier to tell which one's yours...
Looks good to me...


----------



## Rakoprtr

Ya we bEen having a bad problem with theft around here my uncle ha to backpack blowers stolen and my dad had someone try and get his weedeaters the other day so I figure I could make it a little harder for someone to pawn or easier for me to spot at a pawn shop now I just gotta come up with a scheme for my poulan


----------



## atvguns

Rakoprtr said:


> Ya we bEen having a bad problem with theft around here my uncle ha to backpack blowers stolen and my dad had someone try and get his weedeaters the other day so I figure I could make it a little harder for someone to pawn or easier for me to spot at a pawn shop now I just gotta come up with a scheme for my poulan




DH is that you?:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> DH is that you?:msp_thumbsup:



That's a reppable post right there! But I have to wait...


----------



## Rakoprtr

Sure I'll send ya some rep


----------



## Hedgerow

Well, we haven't heard from Kenneth... So that could mean one of two things...
A. He got home, opened his saw, and loved it so much, he's still out cutting...
B. He got home, ran saw, and it blew up in his hands, rendering his fingers useless to post things... 
Either is a distinct possibility...
:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well I still have my fingers got the bar and chain on it grabed the saw gas it was empty i forgot I had used the last of it in weed wacker.:sad4: But there is always tomorrow. If it runs as good as the extra exhaust port I my be wore out tommorrow night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I felt the chain It need a touch up.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well I still have my fingers got the bar and chain on it grabed the saw gas it was empty i forgot I had used the last of it in weed wacker.:sad4: But there is always tomorrow. If it runs as good as the extra exhaust port I my be wore out tommorrow night.



You like that custom deflector?
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You like that custom deflector?
> :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


>



You cutting wood yet?


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Were still waiting on pics of that new dump truck:cool2:



View attachment 242816
View attachment 242817
View attachment 242818


I swear y'all are about as bad as a bunch of Chatty Cathy's,... Leave for a few days and there's ANOTHER 5-10 pages on the thread.... Doc, I tried to rep you, but the site wouldn't let me,...:msp_confused: Anyway, I should be tagging it soon and I've got replace the hyd dump actuator cable as it's pretty well frozen in the sheath,... No getting excited there Stump!!!:msp_scared: Anyway I'm happy. I need to wash it and wax it as the paint's pretty good, but it has about 1/2" of dust on it right now,...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,had nice little shower here this morning. Anybody else getting any of this,hope so.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,had nice little shower here this morning. Anybody else getting any of this,hope so.



Nothing here Jim... I'm just sitting here on the back deck contemplating a weed eradication project for the day...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Nothing here Jim... I'm just sitting here on the back deck contemplating a weed eradication project for the day...



Trifluralin and glyphosate mix work really good on weeds the trifluralin is a pre emergent and the glyphosate is the weed killer try and find it in 54% concentrate (name brand :Round UP or avocet ). if need be you mix it with a little diesel fuel works wonders.


----------



## Hedgerow

Roundup gets the nod today!!!
Since I gotta put soybeans in it Monday...
:hmm3grin2orange:
And yes, a little diesel in the mix works GREAT for hard to kill brush!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You cutting wood yet?



Yes i cut alittle the saw definately has more torque going to play with the rackers .


----------



## Rakoprtr

I had alittle trim job I was supposed to do this morning and the guy cancelled on me for the second week in a row and the great thing is he didn't call me or nothin he waits till I get over there and get unloaded and heres saws running to come outaide


----------



## atvguns

Rakoprtr said:


> I had alittle trim job I was supposed to do this morning and the guy cancelled on me for the second week in a row and the great thing is he didn't call me or nothin he waits till I get over there and get unloaded and heres saws running to come outaide


I think I would of said, your getting a trim job anyway I can start at your knee caps or your trees your choice.


----------



## Rakoprtr

Ya I'm supposed to go back next week third times a charm if he does it again ive officially wasted more gas and time going back and forth then I would have made so he might gonna have to find someone else


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I think I would of said, your getting a trim job anyway I can start at your knee caps or your trees your choice.



I wouldn't have went back the second time once is all you get with me, two trips in fuel three by the time you get the job no money in driving around for no work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Rakoprtr said:


> Ya I'm supposed to go back next week third times a charm if he does it again ive officially wasted more gas and time going back and forth then I would have made so he might gonna have to find someone else



Posted at the same time ha ha we were thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes i cut alittle the saw definately has more torque going to play with the rackers .



Should run cooler too... What's your current setup?
.325 18"???


----------



## RVALUE

Rakapor

are you stealing my customers?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand tried to unseat me, and ferreted out a nutcase. It didn't work out so well for him.





Just saying.


----------



## Rakoprtr

RVALUE said:


> Rakapor
> 
> are you stealing my customers?



Dont think so do u work n crime bluff or white hall


----------



## Rakoprtr

View attachment 242940
My four year old son spends way to much time around me I see him in the woods logging and competing at timberfest before long


----------



## atvguns

Mall OMG old chainsaw Make an Offer


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Should run cooler too... What's your current setup?
> .325 18"???




.325 20" only for the reach factor. Usually if its over 18 I break out the 7901.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Mall OMG old chainsaw Make an Offer



You might as well.:cool2:


----------



## Rakoprtr

Wished I lived closer might be a fun project


----------



## RVALUE

We have an application for a climbing demostration, any volunteers?


----------



## Rakoprtr

Y'all are lookin for someone to give a demo I'm confused


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> We have an application for a climbing demostration, any volunteers?



You got my attention, just not sure I am up to that but will try it.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> We have an application for a climbing demostration, any volunteers?



If'n we could ever pry Rope out his hole again……...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> If'n we could ever pry Rope out his hole again...



I had sent him several PMs in the past but hadn't for this GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

Summer's here!!! Time to start cutting again!!!







Nothin' like losing 7 pounds before noon!!!
:sweat3:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> We have an application for a climbing demostration, any volunteers?



If'n someone would teach me the proper way, I'd be on it like a socialist on an entitlement program,... I love climbing, but I dont have the gear yet and don't know any "real" climbers, to learn good habits/techniques from.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> If'n someone would teach me the proper way, I'd be on it like a socialist on an entitlement program,... I love climbing, but I dont have the gear yet and don't know any "real" climbers, to learn good habits/techniques from.



I think I'd rather just "climb" into the bucket and have someone lift me up there...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Rakoprtr said:


> Y'all are lookin for someone to give a demo I'm confused



Good deal, folks, we have a volunteer!

Confused is southern talk for volunteer.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks for confusing (volunteering) rakoprtr. since you going to give a demo i bet dan can provide a tree. after all, its only fair that you shouldn't have to bring your own tree. this bunch is good that way.


----------



## Rakoprtr

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks for confusing (volunteering) rakoprtr. since you going to give a demo i bet dan can provide a tree. after all, its only fair that you shouldn't have to bring your own tree. this bunch is good that way.



Ill use my own tree but y'all gotta come to white hall w can use the one in my backyard it's still rigged from trimming it yesterday now I can't guarentee my way is the easiest or right way (foot lock with prussik safety or double prussik) but it is safe and it's my way


----------



## Rakoprtr

And I'm only doing it if someone sill teach me to climb with gaffs


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> And I'm only doing it if someone sill teach me to climb with gaffs



Just bring yer stuff to Jasper in October...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Rakoprtr

I'm pickin up the new to me 041 this weekend now all I need is a 70 cc or bigger an ill be good 

.... An some chaps


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Rakoprtr said:


> ...now all I need is a 70 cc or bigger an ill be good....



bwahahahaha. roflmao. help me, i can't catch my breath. bwahahahaha. too late bro, you're on the CAD road.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Rakoprtr said:


> Ill use my own tree...



no no no. tradition dictates that the host provides the tree. dan wouldn't be a good host if you didn't allow him to provide the tree. surely you don't want to be the cause of that.


----------



## Freehand

jerrycmorrow said:


> bwahahahaha. roflmao. help me, i can't catch my breath. bwahahahaha. too late bro, you're on the CAD road.



:feel_good:
<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iEWgs6YQR9A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

Thank you Jason...
I can't get that time back...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> :feel_good:
> <iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iEWgs6YQR9A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>





I don't know what to say.........:msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

wkend lumberjak said:


> i don't know what to say.........:msp_scared:



wucswtuwtwaa


----------



## Rakoprtr

jerrycmorrow said:


> bwahahahaha. roflmao. help me, i can't catch my breath. bwahahahaha. too late bro, you're on the CAD road.



Cad has already been diagnosed by my wife I only need one more ....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> wucswtuwtwaa




Thats right. What RV said.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Thank you Jason...
> I can't get that time back...
> :msp_rolleyes:



No prob brau, just say thanks with your monthly check. :misdoubt:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rakoprtr said:


> Cad has already been diagnosed by my wife I only need one more ....



Famous last words. I only need one more.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Famous last words. I only need one more.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



Hell I only need 3-34 more,... Just sayin an' stuff.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Hell I only need 3-34 more,... Just sayin an' stuff.:msp_rolleyes:



My short list only has 50 more on it.


----------



## Rakoprtr

Seriously tho I can't show up and play with the big boys and only have a couple little saws what fun would that be plus I can't call the 041 the Mini beast If I don't have a beast in my collection then I would have to come up with a new name and I would buy chain saw name books and when u buy chain saw name books u have to read chainsaw name books when u read books u get smart when u get smart people wanna see how smart when people wanna see how smart u look like an idiot at a smart people convention DON'T LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT AT A SMART PEOPLE CONVENTION BUY A BIGGER SAW


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> Seriously tho I can't show up and play with the big boys and only have a couple little saws what fun would that be plus I can't call the 041 the Mini beast If I don't have a beast in my collection then I would have to come up with a new name and I would buy chain saw name books and when u buy chain saw name books u have to read chainsaw name books when u read books u get smart when u get smart people wanna see how smart when people wanna see how smart u look like an idiot at a smart people convention DON'T LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT AT A SMART PEOPLE CONVENTION BUY A BIGGER SAW



You're right... You need a 70cc saw...

Then a 5-cube...

Then a 6 cube...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My first gtg was to find out what saws I wanted, come check out and run some different brands have a open mind every brand makes some great saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You're right... You need a 70cc saw...
> 
> Then a 5-cube...
> 
> Then a 6 cube...



Go Partner P100 and a Stihl 044.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Add a 3120, a 288 and 084 and 038 and live happy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Add a Titan blue streak and I'll quit there for now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Maybe add a 9010 just don't tell Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Maybe add a 9010 just don't tell Matt.



You're forgetting the awesome trifecta Stephen...
7900
372 ex-pee
346 ex-pee

Just food for thought...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was leaving that hole wide open for Stump and Sunfish.


----------



## sunfish

*Nothing more needed than a 346xp... Ported of course!* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rakoprtr

I was actually really close to buying a ported 044 the other day from the classifieds but by time I asked about it he had already put it on ebay


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> I was actually really close to buying a ported 044 the other day from the classifieds but by time I asked about it he had already put it on ebay



My advice to you would be to try and make it to a GTG for at least a couple hours and run everything you can find before buying ANYTHING!!! Cause you'll know what you REALLY want then... And that 044 won't be it...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> My advice to you would be to try and make it to a GTG for at least a couple hours and run everything you can find before buying ANYTHING!!! Cause you'll know what you REALLY want then... And that 044 won't be it...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's it help me drive the price on them saws down, I don't brag on Stihl like I used to. LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ya just need a crafty 3.7


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> ya just need a crafty 3.7



I got another one of those for ya Jerry...
Hey! We still on for the snail race?
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I got another one of those for ya Jerry...
> Hey! We still on for the snail race?
> :msp_thumbup:



I got a great saw for a snail race, thanks to a friend here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a great saw for a snail race, thanks to a friend here.



To a tee...
Right cc, right reed valves!!! 
But way cooler bar...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Add a 3120, a 288 and 084 and 038 and live happy.



I still need to run a 3120 to see what it's like, BUT a 288 or an 084 or an 088 that I can afford, in decent shape and I'll be set. a 200T would ne nice though for climbing,...




Hedgerow said:


> You're forgetting the awesome trifecta Stephen...
> 7900
> 372 ex-pee
> 346 ex-pee
> 
> Just food for thought...



I'll be there soon, other than having the MS261 instead of the 346xp:help:


----------



## Rakoprtr

So my wife informs me that she wants to move back to Colorado I've said no a hundred times and she won't let up fml


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I got another one of those for ya Jerry...
> Hey! We still on for the snail race?
> :msp_thumbup:



i'm in.


----------



## Rakoprtr

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm in.



Me too


----------



## specter29

I know were there might be a 3120xp that you could run :msp_razz:



Locust Cutter said:


> I still need to run a 3120 to see what it's like, BUT a 288 or an 084 or an 088 that I can afford, in decent shape and I'll be set. a 200T would ne nice though for climbing,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there soon, other than having the MS261 instead of the 346xp:help:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I know were there might be a 3120xp that you could run :msp_razz:



Where would that one be?
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

I know a person that has a 3120 he has never ran......


Low Life.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> I know a person that has a 3120 he has never ran......
> 
> 
> Low Life.



I'll stick with my 084. I maybe a loser but I'm not a low life.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Of course a 12.5 cube saw with a Yamaha crank case cover might be A LOT of fun too...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> My advice to you would be to try and make it to a GTG for at least a couple hours and run everything you can find before buying ANYTHING!!! Cause you'll know what you REALLY want then... And that 044 won't be it...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, then you just want them all!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I know a person that has a 3120 he has never ran......
> 
> 
> Low Life.



Here I am, kind of needing that saw. In my own mind anyway.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yeah, then you just want them all!



Well, almost... Lurch has an old Wright reciprocating saw...
I want NOOOO part of that one....
As minty as it is!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here I am, kind of needing that saw. In my own mind anyway.



That would be kind of an anti-climactic way to start your Husky collection Stephen... Nowhere to go but down...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well, almost... Lurch has an old Wright reciprocating saw...
> I want NOOOO part of that one....
> As minty as it is!!!



#### that is one of my favorite saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That would be kind of an anti-climactic way to start your Husky collection Stephen... Nowhere to go but down...



Now that's funny.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> #### that is one of my favorite saws.



OK... Maybe to hang on the shop wall... Or behind glass... 
Never to be run again...
:amazed:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Id get it out at every gtg as he does and blip the loud button a few times.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You're forgetting the awesome trifecta Stephen...
> 7901
> 2171
> 346 ex-pee
> 
> Just food for thought...



Fixed


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> Fixed



OK... Same as...
Hey, while you weren't looking, jon toppled you from the rep throne... Not sure how, but he did...
Speaking of which, I need some more rep...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> OK... Same as...
> Hey, while you weren't looking, jon toppled you from the rep throne... Not sure how, but he did...
> Speaking of which, I need some more rep...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Somebody did something because I still show up ahead of them in the member's list so I should be ahead of them on the reputation list, too.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> OK... Same as...
> Hey, while you weren't looking, jon toppled you from the rep throne... Not sure how, but he did...
> Speaking of which, I need some more rep...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's taking your life into your own hands if you go anywhere near Wendell while he's on the throne...


----------



## wendell

 wendell  said:


> Somebody did something because I still show up ahead of them in the member's list so I should be ahead of them on the reputation list, too.



Found out. Whiteman red repped me.


----------



## Freehand

 wendell  said:


> Found out. Whiteman red repped me.



Wtf?:msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

 wendell  said:


> Found out. Whiteman red repped me.



That wasn't very white of him. Maybe should call him Redman.


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> Somebody did something because I still show up ahead of them in the member's list so I should be ahead of them on the reputation list, too.



You're back in the lead... Not sure what happened...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Id get it out at every gtg as he does and blip the loud button a few times.



I think my root has a bigger lout button. Just sayin.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff

 wendell  said:


> Found out. Whiteman red repped me.



Must have deserved it, spacewendell.


----------



## sawsister

*A rep of a personal nature*

Hey, Mo. Jim. I just wanted to say, "Happy Birthday." If I could count your rings, I bet I would come up with 70 of 'em. May all your reps be great. Enjoy your day, brother.


----------



## wendell

It's Jim's birthday?!? Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Spam, reported.


----------



## Hedgerow

Damn spammers...
But happy birthday Jim!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

in honor of your mother's pain i wish you a happy day jim.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wanted to say happy birthday as well Jim.


----------



## Rakoprtr

Happy bday


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Happy Birthday Jim. Any big plans.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> You're back in the lead... Not sure what happened...



I red repped him. That's how high I rate.

carry on.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I red repped him. That's how high I rate.
> 
> carry on.



That puts me way down the totem pole then... Cause you're way ahead of me!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is as 103 * here in Omaha as I type. supposed to be higher tommorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is as 103 * here in Omaha as I type. supposed to be higher tommorrow.



And dry as a popcorn fart...
opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> And dry as a popcorn fart...
> opcorn:



I t has rained quite abite here the last couple weeks. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I t has rained quite abite here the last couple weeks. :msp_biggrin:



Send some south... Not enough moisture to sprout beans...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sending south is out of my control. :msp_angry:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, better late than never... Happy belated birthday Jim!!! I should have folks coming here this weekend for my birthday/4th of July party early. We figured the weekend was easier to make for a lot of folks and that freed up the actual 4th for us to be with family. My birthday is actually the 2nd, but nothing like shooting firearms AND fire works, drinking Scotch (after the guns) and a fine cigar to celebrate both your birthday AND the nation's anniversary of the declaration of independence... (not Independence Missouri, that city has an entirely different declaration,... LMAO) And Stuff.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

fay355 said:


> what, a multicultural gtg?




d###


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Fay355 said:


> What, a multicultural GTG?



Are these guys real or is it another spammerrr.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are these guys real or is it another spammerrr.



Morning Kenneth,yes it's another spammer,I see them all over the AS site.


----------



## SawTroll

Fay355 said:


> What, a multicultural GTG?



Looks like another misbehaving young "teacher"! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> Looks like another misbehaving young "teacher"! :msp_rolleyes:



Dang multicultural teacher spammers!!!!:msp_angry:
:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Happy birthday Jim - better late than never I say!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,yes it's another spammer,I see them all over the AS site.



Good afternoon Jim I tryied to respond this am but something went haywire with the net. kicked me off. Darned HOT AND HUMID today. Wish you all in the south would keep the door shut. Talking to everyone south of Kansas.


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth...


----------



## Hedgerow

It's a bit on the hot side here...

I'm cutting Saturday and Sunday if anyone wants to come out and play...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy Kenneth...



Hows things ran the efco saturday some It definatly has some grunt. I put all the Isolation springs wanted and it kept right on stroking.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows things ran the efco saturday some It definatly has some grunt. I put all the Isolation springs wanted and it kept right on stroking.



Good deal... It'll turn some RPM's too... Put a nice square filed chain on it this fall and it'll do some moving cutting cants too... Put a compression gauge on it and see if it hasn't gained a little... I'm curious...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

> Howdy Kenneth...


<br />
<br />
Hows things ran the efco saturday some It definatly has some grunt. I put all the Isolation springs wanted and it kept right on stroking.



Hedgerow said:


> Good deal... It'll turn some RPM's too... Put a nice square filed chain on it this fall and it'll do some moving cutting cants too... Put a compression gauge on it and see if it hasn't gained a little... I'm curious...



Maybe he will lose interest in that P100 and I can jump in for the kill. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> <br />
> <br />
> Hows things ran the efco saturday some It definatly has some grunt. I put all the Isolation springs wanted and it kept right on stroking.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will lose interest in that P100 and I can jump in for the kill. LOL



That saw's right up your alley!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have a cheep orielly compression gauge not sure how good it is. I think I have figured out the square file. Still have some testing to do.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> <br />
> <br />
> Hows things ran the efco saturday some It definatly has some grunt. I put all the Isolation springs wanted and it kept right on stroking.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he will lose interest in that P100 and I can jump in for the kill. LOL



P100 who has one of those aren't they just a myth.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone notice when les isn't post stump isn't as well?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> P100 who has one of those aren't they just a myth.:wink2::wink2:



Yep and can't wait to get my hands on it! Is it a full wrap saw I forget.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone notice when les isn't post stump isn't as well?



Stumps been out of town alot...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep and can't wait to get my hands on it! Is it a full wrap saw I forget.



Legend has that it is.:rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Stumps been out of town alot...



How is the shop project coming.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Stumps been out of town alot...



Hope he went somewhere cooler.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Legend has that it is.:rolleyes2::rolleyes2:



Just the way I like them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think you will like it. It is a hog ain't a 3120 . but I haven't had a chance to really utilize its full potential. Its going to take a big log preferably one that doesn't have any hardware.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hope he went somewhere cooler.



Nope... Texas...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How is the shop project coming.



Dirt is leveled... I think the rest is postponed for cooler weather...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can understand that. Did you get your beans planted.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can understand that. Did you get your beans planted.



Yep... Poked em' in deep...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... *Poked em' in deep*...



That's just Begging to be hit out of the park,... LMAO:rolleyes2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That's just Begging to be hit out of the park,... LMAO:rolleyes2:



I left that meatball hangin' right in the strike zone...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I left that meatball hangin' right in the strike zone...



Yes you did. You said meatball hangin' .:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes you did. You said meatball hangin' .:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Yep... 
Was just waiting for someone to lay some wood on it...
:msp_sneaky:

And that folks, makes 3 in a row!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think you will like it. It is a hog ain't a 3120 . but I haven't had a chance to really utilize its full potential. Its going to take a big log preferably one that doesn't have any hardware.



Dan can run interference for you:msp_wink: He's more efficient than a TSA scanner.


----------



## RVALUE

I was in Siloam last night.

A few minutes ago, I watched the sunset over the pacific. (foggy pacific)

It was 113 Today where I was , (Laughlin NV) and 62 at sunset at the beach. Yes a rather full day.

Iz a bit sore. 

Tomorrow shopping, or scavanging. 

PS I haven't been on an airplane.


----------



## RVALUE

For some of you, at the moment, I am 1 mile from lake Casitas. Not going fishing.


----------



## RVALUE

Somebody slipped in a different thread. Tried to confuse me eh? ( It worked!)

I'm raring to go here, and the whole place is asleep. 

I'm an hour from Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Somebody slipped in a different thread. Tried to confuse me eh? ( It worked!)
> 
> I'm raring to go here, and the whole place is asleep.
> 
> I'm an hour from Bounty Hunter.



That means you're too far west... Get out of there... Before its too late!!!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I'm raring to go here, and the whole place is asleep.



That could be rectified if you had a saw with you to fire up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm home now. Got back from Laredo Sun night. Got up & went to Branson Mon morn, just got back from their last night. I didn't get on a plane either, and yes my meatballs are hangin. Hit the recall button on the thermometer at the house & it said 112 @ 7:?? yesterday.


----------



## specter29

don't forget to check your mail you should have some goodies today



Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm home now. Got back from Laredo Sun night. Got up & went to Branson Mon morn, just got back from their last night. I didn't get on a plane either, and yes my meatballs are hangin. Hit the recall button on the thermometer at the house & it said 112 @ 7:?? yesterday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Somebody slipped in a different thread. Tried to confuse me eh? ( It worked!)
> 
> I'm raring to go here, and the whole place is asleep.
> 
> I'm an hour from Bounty Hunter.



I drug up the old thread to see if I could get some of those guys awake. We may need to start a new one next year then there will be three to keep up with, as if I don't have enough to do already.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Somebody slipped in a different thread. Tried to confuse me eh? ( It worked!)
> 
> I'm raring to go here, and the whole place is asleep.
> 
> I'm an hour from Bounty Hunter.



Was it Bounty Hunter that had a deal go bad and was heading to prison?:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Was it Bounty Hunter that had a deal go bad and was heading to prison?:msp_sad:



I think he's out now... Maybe...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> Was it Bounty Hunter that had a deal go bad and was heading to prison?:msp_sad:



Problem was resolved and he's been back home for a while. He posts in the GM thread about every day. I missed his posts while he was away.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm home now. Got back from Laredo Sun night. Got up & went to Branson Mon morn, just got back from their last night. I didn't get on a plane either, and yes my meatballs are hangin. Hit the recall button on the thermometer at the house & it said 112 @ 7:?? yesterday.



Thermometer on the west side of the house says its 150* 3 minuts ago. truck says its 102*. second story is always better. Okay Hedge you can have the third one.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thermometer on the west side of the house says its 150* 3 minuts ago. truck says its 102*. second story is always better. Okay Hedge you can have the third one.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



No thermometer here... Been in hot persuit of a coyote... Levi hit it with a turkey load, but it ain't dead... 


Yet...

Damn things...:msp_mad:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> No thermometer here... Been in hot persuit of a coyote... Levi hit it with a turkey load, but it ain't dead...
> 
> 
> Yet...
> 
> Damn things...:msp_mad:


Good job Levi now finish him off


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Good job Levi now finish him off



He hit it in the ass running away... Maybe it'll die slow... I really do hate them sneaky bastards...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> He hit it in the ass running away... Maybe it'll die slow... I really do hate them sneaky bastards...


 I beat the thing found second gear in a hurry


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I beat the thing found second gear in a hurry



He rolled it, but they're resilient... Yes, 2nd gear... Got a big blood trail for a few yards then nothing... The beagle's out giving something the business now... A little late to the party...
It got one of Levi's chickens....


----------



## Freehand

The only good coyote's a dead one.


----------



## old cookie

My sisters little dog just about got pulled into buy 2 coyotes monday.She said they were right by there house,and didnt wont to let go, just cut all over but ok lots of staples put her back togather.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Problem was resolved and he's been back home for a while. He posts in the GM thread about every day. I missed his posts while he was away.



He says he's doing ok.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> The only good coyote's a dead one.



When you shoot it, I hope a couple armadillos get in the way of the shot.


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys what's happening? Long time.


----------



## Mo. Jim

teacherman said:


> Hey guys what's happening? Long time.



Long time yes, 12-03-11 to be exact,good to see back,you need to stop in a little more often.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Good morning all. Thought this would be a good place for post 4000.

Should be there this fall.

Hal


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Hal, and the rest of you saw Junkies. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

teacherman said:


> Hey guys what's happening? Long time.



Good morning John. Are you going to make it to the GTG?


----------



## sawnami

One of the guys at work checked the temp on our motorcycle seats with an IR gun yesterday----169 degrees!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That would burn you a$$$.


----------



## Sagetown

Freehand said:


> The only good coyote's a dead one.



Been so hot hot and dry here the cottontail rabbit population is exploding, and coyotes are being well satisfied. Haven't seen or heard a yote in weeks.
BTW..... Repped Ya!


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> My sisters little dog just about got pulled into buy 2 coyotes monday.She said they were right by there house,and didnt wont to let go, just cut all over but ok lots of staples put her back togather.



Good to hear from you cookie... Yea... The yotes are getting a bit thick around here...


----------



## RVALUE

A cool 72 for a high yesterday!

60 now.


May head to the beach today.... Too cold for me... 

It's not a hobby of mine , but seems everywhere I go , I run into someone who knows Kenneth.

Last week, was a dutch oven cook person from a bit south of him.

My marine made it in last night, kept his mouth in check so he's safe for the moment.

Carry on.


----------



## RVALUE

PS there are a lot of armadillos in Jasper that need attention.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> PS there are a lot of armadillos in Jasper that need attention.



Too hot to do anything here when the sun is out. 

Will start huntin armadillos at night though.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> PS there are a lot of armadillos in Jasper that need attention.



Thursday evening's entertainment?


----------



## Sagetown

sunfish said:


> Too hot to do anything here when the sun is out.
> 
> Will start huntin armadillos at night though.



One summer my place was plagued by them, and they were roaming around in the daytime. Went on the 4wheeler with my single shot .410 and a few shells. Found out right quick I wasn't as good a shot as I had thought. Sped back to the house and got a whole box of shells. Aim for the head boys. This time around I'd run up as close as possible before shooting. Got 14 the 1st day. Things are back to normal now.


----------



## Showme

*Gtg*

Couldn't make it to the last GTG because or the NRA Convention in STL conflicted and I had guests coming in for it. When and where is the fall GTG? Would like to try that one since I haven't been to one since Lebanon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Couldn't make it to the last GTG because or the NRA Convention in STL conflicted and I had guests coming in for it. When and where is the fall GTG? Would like to try that one since I haven't been to one since Lebanon.



It's in jasper Arkansas...
Oct. 20
Should be a dandy...


----------



## sunfish

Sagetown said:


> One summer my place was plagued by them, and they were roaming around in the daytime. Went on the 4wheeler with my single shot .410 and a few shells. Found out right quick I wasn't as good a shot as I had thought. Sped back to the house and got a whole box of shells. Aim for the head boys. This time around I'd run up as close as possible before shooting. Got 14 the 1st day. Things are back to normal now.



We had em bad like that a few years ago, now just a few out after dark. I like to shoot em with .22 hand guns. Gotta use Stingers, as regular solid nose bullets take too many hits. One Stinger kills em dead. 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It's in jasper Arkansas...
> Oct. 20
> Should be a dandy...



And worth the drive!


----------



## little possum

Can you eat armordillars?


----------



## Freehand

Possum On The Half Shell
aka, Armadilla

Ingredients:

2 lb Armadillo meat (shelled)
1/2 c Margarine or butter (1 stick) 
Salt (to taste) 
Pepper (to taste) 
Lemon juice (to taste) 
Coors Beer (As required by cook)

Instructions:

Season meat with salt, pepper and lemon juice
rub with margarine
Wrap in foil; bake at 325 degrees for 45 minutes (alternate: BBQ using shopping cart placed directly in bed of coals)
Remove foil; baste with butter and drippings and place into oven until brown

Plate and serve with grits (for upscaled dining, use a well washed hub cap)

Special instructions: Remove all tire marks, baseball bat indentions or shell shot.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lordy, it's hot out there... Even the little Makita started to give me some BS today...
The bigger saws don't seem to mind the hot as much... I think I'll just sit here in the shade for a bit... 
A long bit...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Lordy, it's hot out there... Even the little Makita started to give me some BS today...
> The bigger saws don't seem to mind the hot as much... I think I'll just sit here in the shade for a bit...
> A long bit...



Just got home from an auction. Man cad sucks. Now I have to find the camera.:redface::redface:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got home from an auction. Man cad sucks. Now I have to find the camera.:redface::redface:



What did ya get???


----------



## Sagetown

little possum said:


> Can you eat armordillars?



I your starving to death and can't find anything else to eat, go for it. Otherwise be very careful as they are carriers of Leprosy, a flesh eating disease. I saw lots of it in Vietnam. Noses eaten off, hands with no fingers, no ears, no toes. Terrible stuff.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Sagetown said:


> I your starving to death and can't find anything else to eat, go for it. Otherwise be very careful as they are carriers of Leprosy, a flesh eating disease. I saw lots of it in Vietnam. Noses eaten off, hands with no fingers, no ears, no toes. Terrible stuff.



You really know how to kill a thread, I still want to try some.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Lordy, it's hot out there... Even the little Makita started to give me some BS today...
> The bigger saws don't seem to mind the hot as much... I think I'll just sit here in the shade for a bit...
> A long bit...



You are nuts. I split for a couple hours today and that was enough for me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> What did ya get???



Well its a mixed lot Pioneer P26, Old montgomery wards, big david bradley. and a sthihl 011. Daughter has camera should be home soon.


----------



## Rakoprtr

If everyone could keep there eye out for anyone trying to get rid of a stihl 041 around the Arkansas it was stolen out of a tool box thur at seark parking lot in pine bluff


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> You are nuts. I split for a couple hours today and that was enough for me.



At least you got your splitter fixed...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Been cutting some today, some big ones in this fence row. Good thing I got a 660/066


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I hope these show up
View attachment 243618
View attachment 243633
View attachment 243634
View attachment 243635



Here is the mythical P100 for the none believers:msp_biggrin:
View attachment 243636


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Been cutting some today, some big ones in this fence row. Good thing I got a 660/066



Those are ideal size for a 7900. looking good Stephen.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stephen??? You find that stupid biggun yet???


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope these show up
> View attachment 243618
> View attachment 243633
> View attachment 243634
> View attachment 243635
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the mythical P100 for the none believers:msp_biggrin:
> View attachment 243636



Whoever was buying saws for Montgomery Wards had an eye for the "cool" factor...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen??? You find that stupid biggun yet???



Maybe it's going to be tough to get to, but we just got to have one.

Kenneth that Wards needs a photo op with this Wards I got.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here is the mythical P100 for the none believers:msp_biggrin:
> View attachment 243636



Very Nice!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*Going to be cool here today*

Must going to be a front on the way 97 high for today man that's going to be nice.



It will be better than 105.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Must going to be a front on the way 97 high for today man that's going to be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be better than 105.



No doubt... That's the magic number right there... 97...
Any more, and it starts getting oppressive...
:msp_sneaky:
I ran across a real large hedge yesterday, but it just ain't near the "stupid" big we're needing... 
But I'm looking everywhere I cut...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Whoever was buying saws for Montgomery Wards had an eye for the "cool" factor...



Sounds like a plan Its been a while since I have seen any old saws at auction Had to pay way more than I normally do. P26 fired with a shot down the carb:msp_smile:I think fuel lines and filter . The stihl is a stihl. hope to try the wards saw later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how big is stupid big.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how big is stupid big.



Not sure haven't measured it yet, looking for 42" after milled into a cant. Everyone will have to take bucking spikes off to get in the dollar racing.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> the stihl is a stihl.



Yep I've got one of those 011's. It migrates between the runner and non-runner pile. I think it will be the next Stihl that I use for a wheel chock for the Avalanche. I took those duties away from the 026.


----------



## Chris J.

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how big is stupid big.



When she emphatically says, *"No way :msp_scared:!".* :msp_lol:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how big is stupid big.



Big big... Over 40"...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not sure haven't measured it yet, looking for 42" after milled into a cant. Everyone will have to take bucking spikes off to get in the dollar racing.



Still ain't found one....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Still ain't found one....



I have one found just haven't measured it yet.


----------



## Locust Cutter

There are a few on a buddie's land that I should be cutting on this Thursday. I';; measure them and see how big they are. Either way, they're frickin' big,... Might need a semi...
:bang::confused2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have one found just haven't measured it yet.



What kind of tree is it?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> There are a few on a buddie's land that I should be cutting on this Thursday. I';; measure them and see how big they are. Either way, they're frickin' big,... Might need a semi...
> :bang::confused2:



Those are the last 5 trees in Kansas!!!
Don't cut em!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> What kind of tree is it?



I can't spell guessing here, sycamore.


----------



## tlandrum

i cut a sycamore that was 32'' at the 24' mark last year. it was a stud of a tree


----------



## Work Saw Collector

tlandrum said:


> i cut a sycamore that was 32'' at the 24' mark last year. it was a stud of a tree



I cut a 34" one yesterday, I need to go check on the one for the gtg somewhere in the low 40"s on it.

That was measured couple inches above the dirt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I cut a 34" one yesterday, I need to go check on the one for the gtg somewhere in the low 40"s on it.
> 
> That was measured couple inches above the dirt.



Might be easier to measure around it and divide by 3.14...
That would be pie....
And pie is goood...:msp_thumbup:

Man I hope it's about 45"!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> i cut a sycamore that was 32'' at the 24' mark last year. it was a stud of a tree



What does the mill make out of the sycamore?


----------



## tlandrum

cross ties and pallet lumber.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Those are the last 5 trees in Kansas!!!
> Don't cut em!!!!



Oh yeah,... They're Hedge too!!!!!
:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Oh yeah,... They're Hedge too!!!!!
> :msp_w00t:



In that case, get a 6' chunk out of one of em' and bring it to dan's... But it's gotta be over 45"...
AKA... "stupid" big for the big bars....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, get a 6' chunk out of one of em' and bring it to dan's... But it's gotta be over 45"...
> AKA... "stupid" big for the big bars....:msp_biggrin:



Get the piece with the motorcycle pegs buried in from the '50s.

So we can all enjoy it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Get the piece with the motorcycle pegs buried in from the '50s.
> 
> So we can all enjoy it.



If we get one from close enough to the river it will be full of small rocks from all the floods.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we get one from close enough to the river it will be full of small rocks from all the floods.



That would do in a pinch. Prefer steel, but rocks is second best. Do what you can do.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon folks. working on putting a degree wheel together. Probibly not as nice as some. Hope I can understand what it is going to tell me. I hope The Stumpmiester will answere my ?????.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good afternoon folks. working on putting a degree wheel together. Probibly not as nice as some. Hope I can understand what it is going to tell me. I hope The Stumpmiester will answere my ?????.



http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/177311.htm
See if this helps. Let me know if you need more help.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/177311.htm
> See if this helps. Let me know if you need more help.:msp_thumbup:



But that takes all the fun out of it... 
:waaaht:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/177311.htm
> See if this helps. Let me know if you need more help.:msp_thumbup:



I have read it several times I hope it all comes together. Once I get the degree wheel in place. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Waking up with 60 degrees, and a high of 75 or 80, makes it tough.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Hedgerow said:


> In that case, get a 6' chunk out of one of em' and bring it to dan's... But it's gotta be over 45"...
> AKA... "stupid" big for the big bars....:msp_biggrin:



Great idea to challange the big bars! Sure would like to hear about having a 60" or larger piece - a very big challange!

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfcsm said:


> Great idea to challange the big bars! Sure would like to hear about having a 60" or larger piece - a very big challange!
> 
> Hal



Getting it loaded and unloaded could pose a challenge... But we can figure something out I'm sure...


----------



## andydodgegeek

When is Dans gtg? I sure would like to come down.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> When is Dans gtg? I sure would like to come down.



The weekend of Oct. 20th.


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> When is Dans gtg? I sure would like to come down.



You'l be competing with wendell for the dubious distinction of most miles traveled to a gig. Welcome.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Getting it loaded and unloaded could pose a challenge... But we can figure something out I'm sure...



Unloading will be easy hook up chain and roll of the side. then the earth will shake.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Unloading will be easy hook up chain and roll of the side. then the earth will shake.



Might be fun landing it on blocks to keep it off the ground...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rakoprtr

A a newbie if I manage to make it I volenteer my wifes services to hold the blocks to make sure they don't move during unloading n I'll make sure she puts a couple fingers in there so itt don't hurt the stump on impact


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I just hope it's a lil cooler in OCT.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I just hope it's a lil cooler in OCT.:bang:



You about ready to go jump in the spring?


----------



## sunfish

Been mighty hot lately!


----------



## Hedgerow

Yea, it's been hot, but right now, I'm sitting on the deck, with an iced glass of bourbon, watching the sprinkler water my sweet corn... 
It's all good right now...
Cept' Levi stole my Stumpy's Custom's hat and is sweating all in it...
:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

We've had rain all around us the last couple of days, but nary a drop hit my property.:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Looks like we're haveing spamburgers for a late night snack.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Looks like we're haveing spamburgers for a late night snack.:bang:



Sent him a little red rep to chew on...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Sent him a little red rep to chew on...



He got took care of


----------



## Hedgerow

I have come to the painful conclusion, that I have been spoiled...
I ran the little 023 last week for all of 10 minutes.. I finally got irritated and put it away... 
What an absolute turd... It needs help bad... I feel the need to do something with it... Maybe sell it... But someone's gotta have some relief... The little homey XL has as much ass as this thing...:msp_confused:


----------



## RVALUE

Drove by the beach today, froze my self off. Foggy and overcast, just like I remember it.



Don't we have it good!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> Looks like we're haveing spamburgers for a late night snack.:bang:



I feel dumb here BUT, who was THAT?!? Wow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Back to the fence clearing today and the long bars.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Everyone have fun today and have a safe 4th.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,dropped by with some 4th of July rep. Hit six of you good people. Have a safe one.


----------



## wendell

Would y'all take your weather back. Please?!? :angry2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is what several hundred feet of string looks like, on a drive line.












It slid the tires right before it stopped. Ha ha haaaa.


----------



## Hedgerow

That sucks!!!
Hope yer seals are ok... Check em for leakage regularly the next couple days...


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> Would y'all take your weather back. Please?!? :angry2:



Ask Hal... It's his... Maybe he'll take it back to Texas...???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

ceiling in the shack is 105* with the AC on.  The ceiling is only about a foot away from my head.:angry2: The other day it was over 120*. It could be worse though....believe me.:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is what several hundred feet of string looks like, on a drive line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It slid the tires right before it stopped. Ha ha haaaa.



I did that to a 65 scout (in 75) , with baling wire, and a whole lot of it.

I don't recommend that.

carry on.


PS I wore a jacket yesterday, froze my tail off. Bitter cold. High in 60s.

and foggy drizzle. Pitiful. 

And I was at a pool party,


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is what several hundred feet of string looks like, on a drive line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It slid the tires right before it stopped. Ha ha haaaa.



A technician on a forum that I help moderate had a customer towed in with a mattress that they had run over wound up around the driveshaft. There is a lot of high tensile strength wire in a mattress.  Messed the underside up pretty bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> A technician on a forum that I help moderate had a customer towed in with a mattress that they had run over wound up around the driveshaft. There is a lot of high tensile strength wire in a mattress.  Messed the underside up pretty bad.



I've seen stuff wrap around a drive shaft and actually start a fire... It gets TIGHT!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

It's been a good morning so far...






Guess I should do something with my desk eh???


----------



## sunfish

 wendell  said:


> Would y'all take your weather back. Please?!? :angry2:



We already have too much of it here... :angry2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> It's been a good morning so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should do something with my desk eh???



at least you can see yours.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon Gentlemen.. Still hot.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good afternoon Gentlemen.. Still hot.



...


----------



## tlandrum

im setting here waiting on a reporter from channel 8 knews to come and interview me. i guess im gonna get my 15 seconds of fame :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> im setting here waiting on a reporter from channel 8 knews to come and interview me. i guess im gonna get my 15 seconds of fame :msp_w00t:



What for???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

tlandrum said:


> im setting here waiting on a reporter from channel 8 knews to come and interview me. i guess im gonna get my 15 seconds of fame :msp_w00t:



Thats great do you have your wardrobe figured out. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

 wendell  said:


> Would y'all take your weather back. Please?!? :angry2:



Huh-huh……………he said y'all :msp_wink:


----------



## tlandrum

i went to meet a guy from craigslist to buy some used wheels and tires. needless to say it was a scam and he ran with my money. he had done this to a couple of others too. he actually was grabeed by one guy but he still managed to get away. i set the guy up to meet my wife the next day and when i jumped out of my truck with a bat and chased him through a busy bowling alley it drew a little attention. the cops caught him a few days later and the guy is asking for protection from me. he has confessed only to scamming me and noone else and asked them to protect him from the guy trying to kill him. i just say he was kucky i didnt meet up with him outside somewhere or my bat would have been in the truck and the s&w 40 would have done the talking..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man that's a bad deal, get your money back?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stacking some for cutting up this fall, some I cut up and took strait to the wood shed. This one fence row is going to make enough wood to last me a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The stack is sycamore elm and hackberry.


----------



## Freehand

tlandrum said:


> i went to meet a guy from craigslist to buy some used wheels and tires. needless to say it was a scam and he ran with my money. he had done this to a couple of others too. he actually was grabeed by one guy but he still managed to get away. i set the guy up to meet my wife the next day and when i jumped out of my truck with a bat and chased him through a busy bowling alley it drew a little attention. the cops caught him a few days later and the guy is asking for protection from me. he has confessed only to scamming me and noone else and asked them to protect him from the guy trying to kill him. i just say he was kucky i didnt meet up with him outside somewhere or my bat would have been in the truck and the s&w 40 would have done the talking..



Dang Terry, too bad you didn't git a piece of that thievin' ****. I do a lot of craigslist deals and I'm waiting for some SOB to try that chit on me…………….

If you watch your county's sheriffs website you can get all kinds of juicy info on that prick and share it with us……..I'll send him a nice Playgirl subscription for starters……...:msp_angry:


----------



## tlandrum

i will eventually get my money when he has to pay the restitution. it has been on a couple of news channels so far but i think they want to interview me becouse of taking it into my own hands. we will know here in a bit.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tlandrum said:


> i will eventually get my money when he has to pay the restitution. it has been on a couple of news channels so far but i think they want to interview me becouse of taking it into my own hands. we will know here in a bit.



not sure i'd be talkin to a reporter. he don't care about you and will shove you under the bus in a heartbeat to get the juiciest, steamy story for ratings. be very careful what you say. they WILL edit their video and WILL have you saying stuff you didn't say. be a good idea for you to get it in writing that they provide you a copy of the unedited video. protect your self. better yet, don't talk to him. if it don't feet right, don't talk. wishing the best for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> The stack is sycamore elm and hackberry.



Never tried sycamore. Seems like dad had some when I was a kid if I remember right very tough to split. Stay hydrated.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Never tried sycamore. Seems like dad had some when I was a kid if I remember right very tough to split. Stay hydrated.



Sycamore has a ton of water in it when green... And splits like a giant eraser, but if you split it up and let it dry till it's lost it's water, it burns similar to Elm...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Howdy fellas! Everybody enjoying the warm days we been having?


----------



## Hedgerow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Howdy fellas! Everybody enjoying the warm days we been having?



Bout time you showed up...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

This the guy Terry?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

ARsawMechanic said:


> Howdy fellas! Everybody enjoying the warm days we been having?




Man hadn't seem you in a while, doing ok? Can you swing this fall GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Sycamore has a ton of water in it when green... And splits like a giant eraser, but if you split it up and let it dry till it's lost it's water, it burns similar to Elm...



Yep buns ok when cured long enough and I use a two stroke splitter on it  even our pro driven splitter won't touch sycamore.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep buns ok when cured long enough and I use a two stroke splitter on it  even our pro driven splitter won't touch sycamore.



Any luck finding a giant to carve on???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Any luck finding a giant to carve on???



It is in this fence row I'll be to it soon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is in this fence row I'll be to it soon.



You need a big boy saw to get it on the ground??? I can bring the 9010 if ya need it... oke:
:lifter:
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Sycamore has a ton of water in it when green... And splits like a giant eraser, but if you split it up and let it dry till it's lost it's water, it burns similar to Elm...



I used to split Sycamore with a maul, hahaha... That was fun! I have a pile of rotting rounds where over the years I've dumped the ones that could not be split 

Super Split has no trouble, but it does put a load on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I used to split Sycamore with a maul, hahaha... That was fun! I have a pile of rotting rounds where over the years I've dumped the ones that could not be split
> 
> Super Split has no trouble, but it does put a load on it.



The SS is on my short list to get this fall... I'll have to modify it right off the bat though... Gotta add 6" to the height and a hitch...


----------



## tlandrum

Freehand said:


> This the guy Terry?



thats him but that picture is from a prior arrest 3 years ago. he looks so much different now that it was actually hard to pick him out of the photo line up. i tell you one thing for sure that druggy can run faster scared than i can mad lol i actaully posted that picture and the detectives name on craigs list so that anyone else that he may have scammed will know who to get into contact with. i guess this is the first time they have actually been able to bust someone for these scams. so its making headlines in the knoxville area. whats bad is that if the cops would have done there job and listened to me when i told them where he was going to be ,they could have caught him the same day he scammed me instead of 3 days later. the guy was getting braver and braver with his scam and i think would have eventualluy just pulled a gun a robbed a person as soon as they showed up to meet him.if he had pulled the crap while i was sitting in my truck it would have been a messy day. id still be picking pieces of him off my truck seat. he just didnt realize how close he was to being shot.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> thats him but that picture is from a prior arrest 3 years ago. he looks so much different now that it was actually hard to pick him out of the photo line up. i tell you one thing for sure that druggy can run faster scared than i can mad lol i actaully posted that picture and the detectives name on craigs list so that anyone else that he may have scammed will know who to get into contact with. i guess this is the first time they have actually been able to bust someone for these scams. so its making headlines in the knoxville area. whats bad is that if the cops would have done there job and listened to me when i told them where he was going to be ,they could have caught him the same day he scammed me instead of 3 days later. the guy was getting braver and braver with his scam and i think would have eventualluy just pulled a gun a robbed a person as soon as they showed up to meet him.if he had pulled the crap while i was sitting in my truck it would have been a messy day. id still be picking pieces of him off my truck seat. he just didnt realize how close he was to being shot.



They had folks like that back in the 1800's too... The difference was, they were usually hung by the age of 20, and didn't have a chance to pro-create or repeat offend...
Kept the pool a little cleaner...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The SS is on my short list to get this fall... I'll have to modify it right off the bat though... Gotta add 6" to the height and a hitch...


----------



## Jwalker1911

tlandrum said:


> i will eventually get my money when he has to pay the restitution. it has been on a couple of news channels so far but i think they want to interview me becouse of taking it into my own hands. we will know here in a bit.



I bet if you woulda chased him with a ported Xpw it would have made national news.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

103 today man I am cutting slow.

Here is a tip for you, when cutting small buck brush use the top of the bar when you have double spikes and roller.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> 103 today man I am cutting slow.
> 
> Here is a tip for you, when cutting small buck brush use the top of the bar when you have double spikes and roller.



Good advise Stephen... How long did it take you to develop said advise? Have you wrapped any wire around the sprocket yet???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

hedgerow said:


> good advise stephen... How long did it take you to develop said advise? Have you wrapped any wire around the sprocket yet???
> :msp_sneaky:



rep for the hack master!!!!


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is what several hundred feet of string looks like, on a drive line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It slid the tires right before it stopped. Ha ha haaaa.



My Dad always taught me not to drive over things that could wrap around your drive shaft maybe that is just a MO thing though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> rep for the hack master!!!!



Wooooo-Hoooooo!!!!


----------



## Rakoprtr

atvguns said:


> My Dad always taught me not to drive over things that could wrap around your drive shaft maybe that is just a MO thing though.:hmm3grin2orange:



Repped


----------



## atvguns

Rakoprtr said:


> Repped


Back at ya


----------



## logging22

Well, it looks and smells the same around here. Glad things dont change.


----------



## Freehand

Me tinks Les just pegged the meter.


----------



## sawnami

Here you go Les. Your very own Husqvarna dealership and not too far from home.

Public Auction Sale: Take Over This Established Business - Alton, Mo


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Me tinks Les just pegged the meter.



Bout time too...


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks for all the well wishes for my travels.. 

Got back just in time to see the end of the grass. 



Carry on.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my travels..
> 
> Got back just in time to see the end of the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on.



You were gone???????:msp_tongue:

Hope you brought back some of that cool weather with ya.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> Well, it looks and smells the same around here. Glad things dont change.



We knew you was comin, so we put everything back the way it's sposed to be.:msp_w00t:

Thanks for the visit buddy. I enjoyed it. You got the boys hooked on green tea now.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes for my travels..
> 
> Got back just in time to see the end of the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on.



Thanks for the rain Dan!!! Go back again and bring some more!!!
Got exactly 1.1 inches... And the temp dropped 12 degrees!!!


----------



## Freehand

Two inch tempest here…….


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It has rained all around me but none here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> It has rained all around me but none here.



You should get some in the next 48 hours, but it may not be enough to bring the grass to life...
But I hope it's a bunch!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for the rain Dan!!! Go back again and bring some more!!!
> Got exactly 1.1 inches... And the temp dropped 12 degrees!!!



We got 1/2" here and temp dropped 24 degrees!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> We got 1/2" here and temp dropped 24 degrees!



Is that enough to make the sweet corn? We're a go here!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

On another note... I just got in from the shop... Been sharpening some chains and making some test cuts... 
I'm going on record as sayin' this 9010 is the saw to beat in the dollar race this fall... It's a freaking monster... The crap talk is startin' now.... Best bring the A game fellas'...
 
C'mon Andy... You know you wanna bring the Makita down and try!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna

It hasnt rained much more than 10 minutes here in the last 5 weeks! Been feeding hay about that long too:msp_sad:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Is that enough to make the sweet corn? We're a go here!!!



No, we need more than a 1/2", but tomorrow and Monday look good for more.

The coons got so bad, we quit growing corn. Got a good garden this year thanks to the sprinkler!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> On another note... I just got in from the shop... Been sharpening some chains and making some test cuts...
> I'm going on record as sayin' this 9010 is the saw to beat in the dollar race this fall... It's a freaking monster... The crap talk is startin' now.... Best bring the A game fellas'...
> 
> C'mon Andy... You know you wanna bring the Makita down and try!!!
> :msp_wink:



Not if I have anything to do about it. It's on like donkey kong biotch. How many cc deficit should I start with??? otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Dont MAKE me come down there.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Dont MAKE me come down there.



You aint got enough hair on yer peaches to show up down here again.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not if I have anything to do about it. It's on like donkey kong biotch. How many cc deficit should I start with??? otstir:



20cc handicap... 
And no fancy race chains!!!
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Dont MAKE me come down there.



That 7901's big brother's got a little sompin' sompin' fer it Andy...:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> 20cc handicap...
> And no fancy race chains!!!
> :msp_tongue:



The chain on the 365 aint fancy, will that work??:msp_wink: as long as it can reach all the way through.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> The chain on the 365 aint fancy, will that work??:msp_wink: as long as it can reach all the way through.:msp_ohmy:



Slap it on a hot 372 and we'll run em'!!! Or maybe a 395???:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Slap it on a hot 372 and we'll run em'!!! Or maybe a 395???:msp_wink:



I'll prolly just play some more with the 365. I think it needs to be fingered.:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

komatsuvarna said:


> It hasnt rained much more than 10 minutes here in the last 5 weeks! Been feeding hay about that long too:msp_sad:



We started feeding couple days ago, guess we will sell down again. :bang:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> You aint got enough hair on yer peaches to show up down here again.:msp_w00t:



The hair has grown back since we last met, thats the last time I will ever shave'm for anyone!!!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think it needs to be fingered.:msp_wink:



Ive heard that before.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> On another note... I just got in from the shop... Been sharpening some chains and making some test cuts...
> I'm going on record as sayin' this 9010 is the saw to beat in the dollar race this fall... It's a freaking monster... The crap talk is startin' now.... Best bring the A game fellas'...
> 
> C'mon Andy... You know you wanna bring the Makita down and try!!!
> :msp_wink:



What size wood. Man you sure are froggy.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well The 372 that Stumpy built is pretty slow:yoyo: so I don't know if I'll be able to make a showing in the dollar race or not,...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What size wood. Man you sure are froggy.



Any size...


----------



## Rakoprtr

Hedgerow said:


> Any size...



Man I'm in twigs and sticks a hole tree worth limbing race that way I can feel important to lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What size wood. Man you sure are froggy.



I think he was talkin turkey or maybee it was the turkey talkin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think he was talkin turkey or maybee it was the turkey talkin.:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Well at least it cooled off No rain. Radar looks like St Joe could get some rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think he was talkin turkey or maybee it was the turkey talkin.:hmm3grin2orange:



Ha!!! You should know I'm always game for a saw race!!! Even if I get my butt kicked!!!
I just don't think there's anything gonna touch it as it sits right now... Now there's a blue Dolmar up north that might could, but he's skeered to come this far south... Then there's Don's XPW sleeper, but I don't think that's even gonna git er dun... 
There's a fast 372 over in KS that might get it done...

NAAAAAA!!!!!!!

It's up to the Stumpy to come up with something BIG and BAD!!!!!

Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
:confident::confident:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ha!!! You should know I'm always game for a saw race!!! Even if I get my butt kicked!!!
> I just don't think there's anything gonna touch it as it sits right now... Now there's a blue Dolmar up north that might could, but he's skeered to come this far south... Then there's Don's XPW sleeper, but I don't think that's even gonna git er dun...
> There's a fast 372 over in KS that might get it done...
> 
> NAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> It's up to the Stumpy to come up with something BIG and BAD!!!!!
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> :confident::confident:



Don't make me break out one of the boys' 41 huskys to git er done. That would be embarassing for you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

Is that why you needed all them square ground chains?


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Don't make me break out one of the boys' 41 huskys to git er done. That would be embarassing for you.:hmm3grin2orange:



Haha!!! Where's Don and stephen??? You know they want in on the trash talk!!!
You know Durand has a 395 that might be a contender... But he'd have to get his butt to AR in October for us to find out!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mdavlee said:


> Is that why you needed all them square ground chains?


Thats okay, I've about got hand filing figured out on the square chain.



Hedgerow said:


> Haha!!! Where's Don and stephen??? You know they want in on the trash talk!!!
> You know Durand has a 395 that might be a contender... But he'd have to get his butt to AR in October for us to find out!!!



I would love to be able to have a 394/395 ready to go by then, We'll see.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Haha!!! Where's Don and stephen??? You know they want in on the trash talk!!!
> You know Durand has a 395 that might be a contender... But he'd have to get his butt to AR in October for us to find out!!!



What trash?

Who wants to race?

I got something fer ya!

Ya'll can pay me now, or pay me later. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All this talk of racing better get your over bucking skills honed.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Is that why you needed all them square ground chains?



You got it buddy... I'll stack the deck any chance I can...
Still looking for a silvey...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> All this talk of racing better get your over bucking skills honed.



Did you score the big Sycamore!!???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We got a sprinkle a few minutes ago, I went to check the gauge it was empty. I think the spider in the gauge drank what we did get. :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Did you score the big Sycamore!!???



Not yet but will.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Haha!!! Where's Don and stephen??? You know they want in on the trash talk!!!
> You know Durand has a 395 that might be a contender... But he'd have to get his butt to AR in October for us to find out!!!



As much as id like to come back to Jasper, im not sure it'll happen this year:msp_sad:.

I think the big dolmar will take it!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> As much as id like to come back to Jasper, im not sure it'll happen this year:msp_sad:.
> 
> I think the big dolmar will take it!:msp_thumbup:



Now I know your bs'ing... Cause that 395 is a HAWG!!!
In a good way...


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Now I know your bs'ing... Cause that 395 is a HAWG!!!
> In a good way...



Haha, No BS here :msp_sneaky:. I like that big Dol'me. I had a chance to buy a new one one time at a real good price, but I wen't 2 miles up the road and gave more money for a new 372 instead . No dolmar around here anymore though....


----------



## Rakoprtr

I might could have a tree y'all could race on I forgot what it measured at but it's decent size I ain't got a saw or trailer big enough to get it tho maybe someone could drive Down here and pick it up if y'all think it might be worth it View attachment 244493


----------



## andydodgegeek

You folks are making me want to come down there and take your money. Last time I was there I did alright but I think I could have done better if I would have had a sharp chain.

:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Rakoprtr said:


> I might could have a tree y'all could race on I forgot what it measured at but it's decent size I ain't got a saw or trailer big enough to get it tho maybe someone could drive Down here and pick it up if y'all think it might be worth it View attachment 244493



I don't want to get my hub caps stolen...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I don't want to get my hub caps stolen...
> :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Where do you find this stuff???


----------



## RVALUE

WSC

You know that most accidents happen within 2 miles of home. And It only rains on your neighbors. Two good reasons to move!


----------



## RVALUE

All this trash talk, 

Komatsu not coming, etc.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Finally got some rain here tonight About two inches worth.


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> Finally got some rain here tonight About two inches worth.



More than us. Bout 1/4" here. Hopefully more tonight!


----------



## Hedgerow

I wondered if you might get some of what was brewing...
Good to hear it!


----------



## john taliaferro

Kicking dust here in springfield , been in ohio rained hard last fri + 80 mph winds , i was standing by my car with the door open at 100 degrees wind started then i relized i was cold and that was a trash container that went by level at head high . 70 outside in maybe 1 min and i thought about getting under the dash then it was over lasted 10 min total, power was out to hole area 3 days . Saw a lot of large trees down , but NO SAW and no truck sad time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> Kicking dust here in springfield , been in ohio rained hard last fri + 80 mph winds , i was standing by my car with the door open at 100 degrees wind started then i relized i was cold and that was a trash container that went by level at head high . 70 outside in maybe 1 min and i thought about getting under the dash then it was over lasted 10 min total, power was out to hole area 3 days . Saw a lot of large trees down , but NO SAW and no truck sad time.



John nice to see you posting, hadn't seen you in a while.

We got 1.5" last night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> WSC
> 
> You know that most accidents happen within 2 miles of home. And It only rains on your neighbors. Two good reasons to move!



That's funny, yesterday I could see the rain to the East but we didn't get any from that cell.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ha!!! You should know I'm always game for a saw race!!! Even if I get my butt kicked!!!
> I just don't think there's anything gonna touch it as it sits right now... Now there's a blue Dolmar up north that might could, but he's skeered to come this far south... Then there's Don's XPW sleeper, but I don't think that's even gonna git er dun...
> There's a fast 372 over in KS that might get it done...
> 
> NAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> 
> It's up to the Stumpy to come up with something BIG and BAD!!!!!
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> :confident::confident:



Don't make me Break the C5 Homie out,... LMAO
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Don't make me Break the C5 Homie out,... LMAO
> :msp_sneaky:



Bust it out!!! We'll run it too!!!
I need to find me a Homelite 650 so I can run in the big log with the 6 cuber's!!!
Or maybe just a 3120 and be done with it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Bust it out!!! We'll run it too!!!
> I need to find me a Homelite 650 so I can run in the big log with the 6 cuber's!!!
> Or maybe just a 3120 and be done with it...:msp_sneaky:



HERE YOU GO :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Husqvarna 3120XP Chainsaw 4hrs use,,new chain,new 36"bar | eBay


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> HERE YOU GO :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Husqvarna 3120XP Chainsaw 4hrs use,,new chain,new 36"bar | eBay



4 hours use in what???!!! A kiln?!???
:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its got free shipping:tongue2::tongue2:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> 4 hours use in what???!!! A kiln?!???
> :msp_scared:



LOL, Looks like the top covers are a little ''well done!'' :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> HERE YOU GO :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Husqvarna 3120XP Chainsaw 4hrs use,,new chain,new 36"bar | eBay



did that thing come from cabool, mo?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> did that thing come from cabool, mo?



Ouch!!!
:after_boom:
Yer a cruel man Jerry...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

jerrycmorrow said:


> did that thing come from cabool, mo?



:hmm3grin2orange: I started to say that.......... Sorry stump :msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

Just got back from looking at a pretty clean 3120. Turned out to have been rebuilt with a chicom p+c……….I passed…………..:misdoubt:


----------



## Freehand

Half of my user panel is in German, WTF?


Ontvangen berichten
Verzonden berichten
141
Nieuw privébericht versturen
Ontvangstbevestigingen
Mappen bewerken
My Subscriptions
Abonnementen
Mappen bewerken
My Settings
My Profile
Edit Profile
Profielafbeelding wijzigen
Schermafbeelding wijzigen
Wijzig handtekening
Profile Privacy
My Account
E-mail & wachtwoord wijzigen
Opties wijzigen
Edit Ignore List
Networking
Friends & Contacts
Geplande evenementen
Diversen
Bijlagen


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Just got back from looking at a pretty clean 3120. Turned out to have been rebuilt with a chicom p+c……….I passed…………..:misdoubt:



Sometimes it's harder to find one clean on the outside, than one that's in good shape mechanically...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man hadn't seem you in a while, doing ok? Can you swing this fall GTG?



Doing great round these parts. Busy busy busy. Got a small amount of rain over the past few days, not enough to really do any good. I saw some mention of a Jasper GTG in Oct, I surely hope I'll make it!


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Sometimes it's harder to find one clean on the outside, than one that's in good shape mechanically...



Gimme one with OEM innards………I wouldn't care if it looked like that ebay mess…….:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Gimme one with OEM innards………I wouldn't care if it looked like that ebay mess…….:msp_thumbup:



I'd agree with that sentiment, if I were going to use it as is... But we all know that ain't gonna happen... I can order innards easier than I can find "nice" plastics...


----------



## wendell

Sounds like it's time for my, "I'm not interested in your saw but I will buy what your smokin'" response.


----------



## Freehand

 wendell  said:


> Sounds like it's time for my, "I'm not interested in your saw but I will buy what your smokin'" response.



Meh…….


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> Doing great round these parts. Busy busy busy. Got a small amount of rain over the past few days, not enough to really do any good. I saw some mention of a Jasper GTG in Oct, I surely hope I'll make it!



I just saw "big Chuck" at Walmart. Should I have him 'lean' on you? :msp_w00t:


----------



## john taliaferro

Is Big chuck the one Stumpy said was gay ?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I'd agree with that sentiment, if I were going to use it as is... But we all know that ain't gonna happen... I can order innards easier than I can find "nice" plastics...



Any of you fellers know where to get a real Mcoy OEM cylinder for one of those beasts? I beat the bushes and came up dry……...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Any of you fellers know where to get a real Mcoy OEM cylinder for one of those beasts? I beat the bushes and came up dry……...



Seems like Baileys has them??? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Don't they come in a $ 2 K powerhead?


----------



## wendell

 wendell  said:


> Sounds like it's time for my, "I'm not interested in your saw but I will buy what your smokin'" response.



He replied. :msp_ohmy: A rather long response but IIRC, he said it would buff out but he didn't have time so he bought a new one.. :bang:


----------



## john taliaferro

I can ck springfield if needed , neaver hurts to shake the bushes found a 026 last time.


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Seems like Baileys has them??? :msp_thumbup:



I rather like to see Gilardoni or Mahale stamped on them. But then again I've been accused of being an insufferable realist.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I cut some today, future note to self Stihl RSC is not as hard as the forks on the tractor. :bang: sure was nice having the log picked up so I didn't hit any rocks.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I cut some today, future note to self Stihl RSC is not as hard as the forks on the tractor. :bang: sure was nice having the log picked up so I didn't hit any rocks.



I know for a fact Mr. Dan is an expert at cutting steel ………… with whatever chainsaw is at hand………..:msp_scared:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Freehand said:


> I know for a fact Mr. Dan is an expert at cutting steel ………… with whatever chainsaw is at hand………..:msp_scared:



Guess that will stick for a VERY long time.

Hal


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Guess that will stick for a VERY long time.
> 
> Hal



Everything here sticks for a long time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Everything here sticks for a long time.



You sure about that???
:fart:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> You sure about that???
> :fart:



just ask stump and his friend ralph


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey fellow weirdos. got me a new pioneer p28e yesterday. after emptying the 4-yr old mix and placing new mix it fired up. prolly needs a carb rebuild but its a runner. it only needs an 18", 0.325p, 0.058g, semi-chisel chain. any recommendations? i've become somewhat partial to stihl chains but oregons work too. just trying to find out what model i should get.


----------



## komatsuvarna

jerrycmorrow said:


> just ask stump and his friend ralph



Ralph selling Buicks??? In the bushes???? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> Ralph selling Buicks??? In the bushes???? :msp_unsure:



Yea... Stump may never live down the Mr. pukey bushes name Brit put on him...:msp_rolleyes:
Speaking of which, where has Hank Chinaski been..???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well what do you all think. 

Jonsereds 111S 111 S Vintage Chainsaw Rare shown with 64" Bar See Video | eBay


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well what do you all think.
> 
> Jonsereds 111S 111 S Vintage Chainsaw Rare shown with 64" Bar See Video | eBay



Very cool... But I think I still want a 650 or 3120...
Or an sp125...
Or maybe an 880... :msp_ohmy:
Did I just say that out loud???!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It would have to be a lot cleaner for that Much.....

Did you really say 880:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It would have to be a lot cleaner for that Much.....
> 
> Did you really say 880:hmm3grin2orange:



Uh... Nope...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Or maybe an 880... :msp_ohmy:
> Did I just say that out loud???!!!




Guys I'll be in the shop making a frame out of some old trim for this page I just printed. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys I'll be in the shop making a frame out of some old trim for this page I just printed. LOL



...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well what do you all think.
> 
> Jonsereds 111S 111 S Vintage Chainsaw Rare shown with 64" Bar See Video | eBay



I don't know what those are worth but a tad high for me.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Nice saw!

Would someone pass me the schedule for October? Need to start real planning for the trip.

Thanks,

Hal


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know what those are worth but a tad high for me.



And me it ain't worth that to me. If it was as nice as the MYTHICAL P100 still not that much may be 1/2.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wolfcsm said:


> Nice saw!
> 
> Would someone pass me the schedule for October? Need to start real planning for the trip.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hal



19, 20, 21.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> 19, 20, 21.



Dan's gonna be there the 18th... A couple of us may show up early and help set stuff up and screw around... 
If Dan wants slaves for a day...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Dan's gonna be there the 18th... A couple of us may show up early and help set stuff up and screw around...
> If Dan wants slaves for a day...



i thought the 19th was the setup-workday?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i thought the 19th was the setup-workday?



It is... But Les and I want to goof off...
:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It is... But Les and I want to goof off...
> :big_smile:



That's cool just save saw trading till I get there.


----------



## john taliaferro

I called in sick on the 22 ,


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> That's cool just save saw trading till I get there.



Whaaaattt????
[video=youtube;qORouZ-qOgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORouZ-qOgg[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon folks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

doody


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy...



Same to ya, so tired of running saws today calling it a early night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same to ya, so tired of running saws today calling it a early night.



Say it's not so tell the truth you actually ran out of cigs.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same to ya, so tired of running saws today calling it a early night.



Clearing fencerows can be a drag eh?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Clearing fencerows can be a drag eh?



I like it just wore me out today.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> It is... But Les and I want to goof off...
> :big_smile:



Yep! Gonna be there wif bells on. And other things, maybe.:msp_wub:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows things Les Keeping busy.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows things Les Keeping busy.



Serious busy. Poured concrete today for the floor of the office of the new LK Saw Shop. Up and running. Cant wait to have a GTG here now. Hows things your way brother??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Serious busy. Poured concrete today for the floor of the office of the new LK Saw Shop. Up and running. Cant wait to have a GTG here now. Hows things your way brother??



Still working every day. Out of town. Getting ready to tear into another saw in my apartment in Omaha. Got myself a degree wheel. See what I can screw up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Serious busy. Poured concrete today for the floor of the office of the new LK Saw Shop. Up and running. Cant wait to have a GTG here now. Hows things your way brother??



I knew you always wanted to be a Dolmar dealer...
LK Dolmar, "Run With The BIG DAWGS"


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Still working every day. Out of town. Getting ready to tear into another saw in my apartment in Omaha. Got myself a degree wheel. See what I can screw up.:msp_biggrin:



LOL. If you cant screw it up, call Stumpy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Serious busy. Poured concrete today for the floor of the office of the new LK Saw Shop. Up and running. Cant wait to have a GTG here now. Hows things your way brother??



Are these somebody's Initials " LK Saw Shop".


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are these somebody's Initials " LK Saw Shop".




Yep. Les and Kim. Gonna e-mail the big guy and see about a sponsorship later on. Just trying to get the building done and get the rest of the parts in the right spots. Man, there is a lot of parts to a chainsaw. Never new that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Yep. Les and Kim. Gonna e-mail the big guy and see about a sponsorship later on. Just trying to get the building done and get the rest of the parts in the right spots. Man, there is a lot of parts to a chainsaw. Never new that. :msp_biggrin:



Well congradulations  Letus know what your going to have once its legal. Open house GTG. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well congradulations  Letus know what your going to have once its legal. Open house GTG. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



Open house is in the works. Super tours and a weekend long GTG is gonna happen. Probably in the spring. Still got a lot of work to do. Logging full time and running a shop is rough, but i love it. Didnt know the number of people unhappy with the local shops was that great. Lots of unhappy customers. They tell me it takes too long, and mostly they are rude and dont care. Well, i got that covered. Im ready to help, and im not to bad to talk too. Kim is on the phones and a sweetheart. Love this site and i hope to be of service to all members.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good honest customer service is KING.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Having a drink to you. Wonder where everyone else is.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Having a drink to you. Wonder where everyone else is.



Dont know brother. Thought they might pop in while i have time to chat a little. Gotta get back to the shop for now. Talk to you later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Okay enjoyed it. Later.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

logging22 said:


> LOL. If you cant screw it up, call Stumpy.



I can screw up anything


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ha whats going on.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Having a drink to you. Wonder where everyone else is.



Scoping out 40 acres of timber and rocks... Thinking about buying it... Sorry bunch of trees...


----------



## Lurch2

jerrycmorrow said:


> doody



He said doody.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lurch2 said:


> He said doody.



MEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> Scoping out 40 acres of timber and rocks... Thinking about buying it... Sorry bunch of trees...



Looking for a place to build your bunker? Didn't take you as a preper


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Looking for a place to build your bunker? Didn't take you as a preper



Wouldn't need a bunker in that tangled mess... Just go stand in it...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Hedgerow

Just spent 12 hours at a 99 degree county fair... 
I'm ready for a dip in the spring...
Fancy pants the steer did good though... Won his class and will taste awesome...
Gotta love a good show steer for table fare...


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> Just spent 12 hours at a 99 degree county fair...
> I'm ready for a dip in the spring...
> Fancy pants the steer did good though... Won his class and will taste awesome...
> Gotta love a good show steer for table fare...


 you should save it for the gtg .


----------



## wendell

john taliaferro said:


> you should save it for the gtg .



John, that's the best idea I've heard all day!! 

And make sure you send a bunch to Tami for her magical touch!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

GOOD FRIDAY MORNING... Just ignore the date.


----------



## sawnami

Soooooooo Les, is there a particular brand that you're going to specialize in?oke:

View attachment 244918







(Just kidding, I don't want Kim beating me senseless at the GTG.)


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Soooooooo Les, is there a particular brand that you're going to specialize in?oke:
> 
> View attachment 244918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding, I don't want Kim beating me senseless at the GTG.)



I think ha said he's gonna start out with the best.:msp_w00t:
EARTHQUAKE Ground Breaking Ideas - Consumer and Professional Lawn and Garden Manufacturer


----------



## RVALUE

john taliaferro said:


> you should save it for the gtg .



Friday night whole ribe eye. All the fixings. 

I could plant sweet corn today, would it come off on time?


----------



## RVALUE

Actually wouldn't planting August 1 be closer to right?

Allowing for the cool end to slow ripening? Or would it not work at all?

(probably too many coons, no offense Stumpy. )


----------



## RVALUE

That would only apply to raising the sweet corn. All else still stands as planned. What a volunteerous bunch.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Friday night whole ribe eye. All the fixings.
> 
> I could plant sweet corn today, would it come off on time?



Timing sweetcorn is almost impossible... 
One of the nights will be "The bacon explosion"
But beef is just good...

Still at the fair... Beef may be cooked before it gets to the locker plant...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We planted ( a little late) four long rows of corn they are knee high now only a third of it came up. Saddest looking plants you ever saw, I don't think they will make.


----------



## RVALUE

Remember I have weekly irrigation.


----------



## RVALUE

I just don't have a row planter, and am going over tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Remember I have weekly irrigation.



You can try it... It might have a go...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

RVALUE said:


> Remember I have weekly irrigation.



The things you have to put up with when you get old


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


>



It's a fine Saturday morning... I should have a saw in my hands, but no...
Back to the fair...:msp_angry:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

the county fair can amost be like a job. Especially when its hot,HOT. Is this the last day. At least you can be out side I get to work on our second bathroom.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> the county fair can amost be like a job. Especially when its hot,HOT. Is this the last day. At least you can be out side I get to work on our second bathroom.



Yep... Last day... Pull out at 10 PM tonight...
2 heifers, 3 market steers, and 1 bull...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Setting in ER head swelled up bad ( not that one stump) from tooth infection can't wait to get it pulled next week.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yuk... Hope they can get it out soon... I feel for ya Stephen...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Setting in ER head swelled up bad ( not that one stump) from tooth infection can't wait to get it pulled next week.



I told you to just take one of them pills. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> I told you to just take one of them pills. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:



Those pills are dangerous,I took one once....pill got stuck in my throat and I had a stiff neck for 3 days.


----------



## Freehand

Abscessed tooth ain't nothing to sneeze at, will bring a man to his knees. Good luck Stephen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am home now got some pills for the infection/swelling and some for pain. I can't take the pain pills till late tonight , I'm off to bale some hay.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am home now got some pills for the infection/swelling and some for pain. I can't take the pain pills till late tonight , I'm off to bale some hay.



Be careful out there.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's hot...


----------



## 8433jeff

...and you need a pool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Be careful out there.



Thanks man I feel better now, I just had a little field to do today it made 25 round. I'm glad that is done now to take a pill and a long sleep hope I wake with less swelling.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> ...and you need a pool.



Got one...
You want it???
Free!!!
The gift that keeps taking...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks man I feel better now, I just had a little field to do today it made 25 round. I'm glad that is done now to take a pill and a long sleep hope I wake with less swelling.



Try whiskey...
But not with those pills!!!


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks man I feel better now, I just had a little field to do today it made 25 round. I'm glad that is done now to take a pill and a long sleep hope I wake with less swelling.



Hope ya feel mo better soon, Stephen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Hope ya feel mo better soon, Stephen.



Thanks man, and the rest of you as well.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Got one...
> You want it???
> Free!!!
> The gift that keeps taking...



No. Thanks.

"Its hot, and you need a pool" was the opening line in a commercial or fifty for Watson's, a pool and entertainment dealer up here, delivered by the daughter of the guy that owned it, one of them "good from afars, but far from goods" chics.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> No. Thanks.
> 
> "Its hot, and you need a pool" was the opening line in a commercial or fifty for Watson's, a pool and entertainment dealer up here, delivered by the daughter of the guy that owned it, one of them "good from afars, but far from goods" chics.



Pools are great...
And I hate them...
Every year, I threaten to doze it with the loader, and shove it in a hole.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Pools are great...
> And I hate them...
> Every year, I threaten to doze it with the loader, and shove it in a hole.


Don't do it you will never hear the end of it till you buy another one. Trust me I'v been there.:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Don't do it you will never hear the end of it till you buy another one. Trust me I'v been there.:msp_sad:



Hey... You guys don't need a kick ass steer for your county fair do ya... Hannah had a good rip this year... He needs to go to the royal or something... Another month and a half and he's a national contender...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... You guys don't need a kick ass steer for your county fair do ya... Hannah had a good rip this year... He needs to go to the royal or something... Another month and a half and he's a national contender...



Sweet. Sounds like BBQ to me.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sweet. Sounds like BBQ to me.:msp_w00t:



Big ribeye... That's all I'm gonna say... I'm all faired out for the day... 
Good night all... :msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... You guys don't need a kick ass steer for your county fair do ya... Hannah had a good rip this year... He needs to go to the royal or something... Another month and a half and he's a national contender...


To late to enter now fair is in three weeks.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> To late to enter now fair is in three weeks.



Too bad... Even a stupid judge can't look past this fella...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Too bad... Even a stupid judge can't look past this fella...



Post some pics


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Post some pics



Ok



Here is a pic of one of my melons, large coffee cup shown for scale.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not bad sized considering the lack of rain this year.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just checked my ten day forcast,high 90's every day. Chance of rain some where between slim and none and I hear slim left town. Stay cool and have a safe one.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Post some pics



I'll post a couple fair pix Monday morning. 

Oh, and nice melon stephen!


----------



## RVALUE

3 hours without a post, I thought the thread got shut down.


----------



## RVALUE

and by the way, I've seen nicer _melons_.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> and by the way, I've seen nicer _melons_.....



On my wife don't count.


----------



## 8433jeff

Work Saw Collector said:


> On my wife don't count.



Thinkin I could count to 2.:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am back in ER got to get something done about this swelling.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am back in ER got to get something done about this swelling.



Yuo may have to stay quiet till you get that tooth removed.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


----------



## Freehand

Git well soon Stephen.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am back in ER got to get something done about this swelling.


Hope you get to feeling better soon. If something happens that you don't make it I got dibs on the melon. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks guys, I'm home now got a stronger antibodic shot. I think this will help.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Take care of your self...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Jim.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my melons, large coffee cup shown for scale.



Or you could have used your signature pack of cigs

Hope you get feeling better soon!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Pools are great...
> And I hate them...
> Every year, I threaten to doze it with the loader, and shove it in a hole.



I feel your pain. I go out and turn my wallet upside and shake it out into it periodically. My neighbor says his Komatsu can fix my problem but the grandkids may have an issue with that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,this heat has been kicking my old boney butt. The good is I don't have to work out in it all day every day. Been turning down some mower work because I don't have a cool place to work on them. Need to check out three saws I took on trade to repair a 029 that belongs to a Church Camp down the road. I got a 009,017 and poulan top handle. Later Jim


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's Hannah's heifer "Ruby"... Waiting to go in the ring.


----------



## Hedgerow

And some seriously overheated and tired beefers in their stall waiting to be fitted for show...






I'll have a pic of the show steer as soon as the official fair photographer gets it to me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool thanks for the pics, love cattle pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

Terrible pic, but it's all She had...


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Terrible pic, but it's all She had...



Fine critter indeed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Everybody's sending steers to the locker plant a tad early this year... Feeds expensive, and the weathers been so hot, them fat boys are just miserable out there...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Infection/swelling down by half this morning man I feel great. I can't wait to get some stuff done today.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Infection/swelling down by half this morning man I feel great. I can't wait to get some stuff done today.



good to hear it. why you up at 04darkearly?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> good to hear it. why you up at 04darkearly?



I feed birds at 04:45.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I feed birds at 04:45.



How they taking this heat?

The big broilers aren't faring very well over at the other place...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I like the steer, he was a good looking animal! Well not bad for a hot weekend,... Got a big above ground pool put up for the kids (18'x4' round) and got a lath-plaster bedroom ripped out, so we can insulate, seal and drywall it back together and hopefully save a few $$$ on the heating/cooling bills.:msp_scared: I'll have to snap a few pics and uplad them,... Y'all will get a laugh,...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> How they taking this heat?
> 
> The big broilers aren't faring very well over at the other place...



They are small not laying yet. So not to bad. I dread next month.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Load of posts and fence stuff. Guess I know what I'm doing for the next weak.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yuk... Sorry...
Fixin?
Or building from scratch?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yuk... Sorry...
> Fixin?
> Or building from scratch?



Some of both.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Load of posts and fence stuff. Guess I know what I'm doing for the next weak.



That looks a whole lot like work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What's everyone else doing?



Driving to Springfield as usual...


----------



## logging22

Here i sit on a fine sunny day. Wasting time on the puter looking for parts for a machine i wish i had never bought. Stupid skidder. 1500 bucks last week for winch parts. This week a water pump. Got it ordered. Maybe the week wont be a total loss. Oh, cant forget the good news. The IRS is still up my butt with a microscope looking for lost pennies. Man, it just dont get any better than this. Is it time for a GTG yet? I need a friggin break.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Here i sit on a fine sunny day. Wasting time on the puter looking for parts for a machine i wish i had never bought. Stupid skidder. 1500 bucks last week for winch parts. This week a water pump. Got it ordered. Maybe the week wont be a total loss. Oh, cant forget the good news. The IRS is still up my butt with a microscope looking for lost pennies. Man, it just dont get any better than this. Is it time for a GTG yet? I need a friggin break.



Almost... Almost...


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> What's everyone else doing?





Just making knives... Mostly in the AC... 

But goin to have to light the forge at some point... Tryin to get through the heat wave before that happens.

Have spent some time on the tractor mowing and moving gravel around.

That fence work looks like fun! :msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Just making knives... Mostly in the AC...
> 
> But goin to have to light the forge at some point... Tryin to get through the heat wave before that happens.
> 
> Have spent some time on the tractor mowing and moving gravel around.
> 
> That fence work looks like fun! :msp_unsure:



To make the best steel, one must quench the piece with his own sweat grasshopper....
:sweat3:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

fighting with my puter. trying to keep my job.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> To make the best steel, one must quench the piece with his own sweat grasshopper....
> :sweat3:



I need a twine cuttin' knife too……….:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Load of posts and fence stuff. Guess I know what I'm doing for the next weak.



Something just dawned on me that's wrong with this picture...
Where's the Hedge posts??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Something just dawned on me that's wrong with this picture...
> Where's the Hedge posts??



None around here so I have to get store bought treated posts.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> None around here so I have to get store bought treated posts.



Ya, the only time I find it is in some godforsaken creek bottom. Need to be a helilogger to get 'em out. Matt's got it made up there in hedgerow country…….


----------



## Mo. Jim

Had a little pop up shower earlier,sprinkled about five minutes and quit,didn't even settle the dust. Repped five of you folks here tonight,I maxed out a while back and not looking for any return rep. Later Jim


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> Ya, the only time I find it is in some* godforsaken* creek bottom. Need to be a helilogger to get 'em out. Matt's got it made up there in hedgerow country…….


 I had to share, I skimed over your post I thought you said something about goatforskin.:msp_ohmy:



Mo. Jim said:


> Had a little pop up shower earlier,sprinkled about five minutes and quit,didn't even settle the dust. Repped five of you folks here tonight,I maxed out a while back and not looking for any return rep. Later Jim


How many points does it take to max out??


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> I had to share, I skimed over your post I thought you said something about goatforskin.:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> How many points does it take to max out??



2147483647


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> 2147483647



Wow, I'm just over 500 mil.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> Wow, I'm just over 500 mil.



I'll give you a 10 mil. boost tomorrow night.


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> I'll give you a 10 mil. boost tomorrow night.



I would too but you never know when the little son of a ##### is going to be around. One day he's here being all chatty, and the next day he's who knows where.


I think that cheap ass whiskey is killing his brain cells.


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> I had to share, I skimed over your post I thought you said something about goatforskin.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Wow, I'm just over 500 mil.



That just went to about 510 mil now... 
BAM!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mo. Jim said:


> I'll give you a 10 mil. boost tomorrow night.



Beat ya to it, but I'm not swingin quite as heavy of a bat.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Here i sit on a fine sunny day. Wasting time on the puter looking for parts for a machine i wish i had never bought. Stupid skidder. 1500 bucks last week for winch parts. This week a water pump. Got it ordered. Maybe the week wont be a total loss. Oh, cant forget the good news. The IRS is still up my butt with a microscope looking for lost pennies. Man, it just dont get any better than this. Is it time for a GTG yet? I need a friggin break.



For what its worth, I heard of a skidder that had a single oil pump engine in it, and was prone to seize up.

Ok, I'll go back to my hole.......


----------



## Freehand

Mo. Jim said:


> 2147483647




Hmmmmmm……..

The number 2,147,483,647 (two billion one hundred forty-seven million four hundred eighty-three thousand six hundred forty-seven) is the eighth Mersenne prime, equal to 231 − 1. It is one of only four known double Mersenne primes.[1]
The primality of this number was proven by Leonhard Euler, who reported the proof in a letter to Daniel Bernoulli written in 1772.[2] Euler used trial division, improving on Cataldi's method, so that at most 372 divisions were needed.[3] The number 2,147,483,647 may have remained the largest known prime until 1876.
The number 2,147,483,647 is also the maximum value for a 32-bit signed integer in computing. It is therefore the maximum value for variables declared as int in many programming languages running on popular computers, and the maximum possible score (or amount of money) for many video games. The appearance of the number often reflects an error, overflow condition, or missing value.[8] Similarly, "(214) 748-3647" is the sequence of digits represented as a United States phone number and is the most common phone number listed on web pages.[9]
The data type time_t, used on operating systems such as Unix, is a 32-bit signed integer counting the number of seconds since the start of the Unix epoch (midnight UTC of 1 January 1970).[10] The latest time that can be represented this way is 03:14:07 UTC on Tuesday, 19 January 2038 (corresponding to 2,147,483,647 seconds since the start of the epoch), so that systems using a 32-bit time_t type are susceptible to the Year 2038 problem


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Hmmmmmm&hellip;&hellip;..
> 
> The number 2,147,483,647 (two billion one hundred forty-seven million four hundred eighty-three thousand six hundred forty-seven) is the eighth Mersenne prime, equal to 231 &minus; 1. It is one of only four known double Mersenne primes.[1]
> The primality of this number was proven by Leonhard Euler, who reported the proof in a letter to Daniel Bernoulli written in 1772.[2] Euler used trial division, improving on Cataldi's method, so that at most 372 divisions were needed.[3] The number 2,147,483,647 may have remained the largest known prime until 1876.
> The number 2,147,483,647 is also the maximum value for a 32-bit signed integer in computing. It is therefore the maximum value for variables declared as int in many programming languages running on popular computers, and the maximum possible score (or amount of money) for many video games. The appearance of the number often reflects an error, overflow condition, or missing value.[8] Similarly, "(214) 748-3647" is the sequence of digits represented as a United States phone number and is the most common phone number listed on web pages.[9]
> The data type time_t, used on operating systems such as Unix, is a 32-bit signed integer counting the number of seconds since the start of the Unix epoch (midnight UTC of 1 January 1970).[10] The latest time that can be represented this way is 03:14:07 UTC on Tuesday, 19 January 2038 (corresponding to 2,147,483,647 seconds since the start of the epoch), so that systems using a 32-bit time_t type are susceptible to the Year 2038 problem



Yes what he said. LOL I'm lost.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes what he said. LOL I'm lost.



I have another super geeky tidbit for ya Stephen in addition to the info above, the UNIX system has been counting the seconds since it's inception in 1970 and when it reaches 2,147,483,647 in 2038 there will be another Y2K incident.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I have another super geeky tidbit for ya Stephen in addition to the info above, the UNIX system has been counting the seconds since it's inception in 1970 and when it reaches 2,147,483,647 in 2038 there will be another Y2K incident.:bang:



Assuring that computer sales will skyrocket in 2037...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Assuring that computer sales will skyrocket in 2037...



Great I just got this wore out old system paid for and you want me to get another one. :bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

the sky is falling. the sky is falling.
lucky thing i'll be too old to care in 2038. if i'm around at all.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> I have another super geeky tidbit for ya Stephen in addition to the info above, the UNIX system has been counting the seconds since it's inception in 1970 and when it reaches 2,147,483,647 in 2038 there will be another Y2K incident.:bang:



I don't think I'll have to worry much about that one,unless they have computers in Hell.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I don't think I'll have to worry much about that one,unless they have computers in Hell.



Hey, that ain't funny Jim...:msp_sad: I'll go about anywhere for a GTG, but hell ain't one of them...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, that ain't funny Jim...:msp_sad: I'll go about anywhere for a GTG, but hell ain't one of them...:msp_wink:



My van will make it there and back. You need a ride?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> My van will make it there and back. You need a ride?



Well??? I guess there aren't any cops to pull us over and cavity search us...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Well??? I guess there aren't any cops to pull us over and cavity search us...:hmm3grin2orange:



Now that's funny and true.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, that ain't funny Jim...:msp_sad: I'll go about anywhere for a GTG, but hell ain't one of them...:msp_wink:



Thanks Matt,I needed a good laugh today.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

I can't stand to run a saw in this weather let alone hell so count me out.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I can't stand to run a saw in this weather let alone hell so count me out.



I'm gonna be runnin' one tomorrow... Before noon... Then it's off to the springs...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Here's Hannah's heifer "Ruby"... Waiting to go in the ring.



Did you sell Ruby at the Fair she looks like a keeper for sure


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Did you sell Ruby at the Fair she looks like a keeper for sure



No... Ruby stays... Gonna have a calf in December...


----------



## Showme

sunfish said:


> Just making knives... Mostly in the AC...
> 
> But goin to have to light the forge at some point... Tryin to get through the heat wave before that happens.
> 
> Have spent some time on the tractor mowing and moving gravel around.
> 
> That fence work looks like fun! :msp_unsure:



You going to bring any to the GTG? I'd love to see your work.


----------



## john taliaferro

Work Saw Collector said:


> My van will make it there and back. You need a ride?


 NO not yet:msp_angry:


----------



## sawnami

Camped our amongst 8500 of these this week at Sedalia. 
View attachment 245606






It's a little on the warm side.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sheesh... Ya think Steve??? Don't melt brother...


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Camped our amongst 8500 of these this week at Sedalia.
> View attachment 245606
> 
> 
> It's a little on the warm side.



Nothing like a 180 degree motorcycle seat.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,just checking in,nouthing? witty or profound to say. Sitting here in front of the fan with my coffee and chasing it with ice water.No change in the weather forcast,just Hot and Hotter. Later Jim


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got some wood moved this morning...
Pretty much done with that for the day... Picked corn and planted some late peppers... Hope they make!!! Lost a couple pounds already...


----------



## RVALUE

Have you retired?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Have you retired?



Not yet... Have you???


----------



## RVALUE

Next week.


----------



## sunfish

Showme said:


> You going to bring any to the GTG? I'd love to see your work.



I rarely have any, most are sold before I finish them.

I am making me a simple pocket knife right now and will bring it, if I can hang on to it long enough.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Next week.



...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Had a well go down so the garden has suffered until today. Got this truck from a friend.






1500 gallons sucking it out of a pond.


----------



## RVALUE

That's tough. A lot of wells may quit before October, and it may not rain then. Wish I was in a corn rotation, instead of bees.......

Hindsight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello folks It has been a very hectic week. Hope all are well. This is why a gift from God View attachment 245730


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Who are the parents? What relation to you. Congratulations


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sorry my post was a little unclear still running on tomuch time not sleeping that is my Granddaughter. wasn't expecting her till GTG time. sort of a surprise. Not perfect situation but life is full of surprises. 

Steve how is the tooth?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sorry my post was a little unclear still running on tomuch time not sleeping that is my Granddaughter. wasn't expecting her till GTG time. sort of a surprise. Not perfect situation but life is full of surprises.
> 
> Steve how is the tooth?



Cool life is full of surprises. Get some rest when you ca. they wouldn't pull the tooth still to swelled up so next week.


----------



## 8433jeff

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hello folks It has been a very hectic week. Hope all are well. This is why a gift from God View attachment 245730



Way too good looking to be in this thread. Hard to believe a TAMOAKian could be that cute.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jeff she is just a kansas girl.:msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> I just saw "big Chuck" at Walmart. Should I have him 'lean' on you? :msp_w00t:



"Big Chuck". I kinda figured that was you he said was talkin some smack somewhere over there in your end of the county....:msp_rolleyes: Old Chuck supposedly has an old dolmar saw that he says is huge. I been buggin him awhile now, but nothing but excuses from him. I'm thinking somebody sold him a 100 with a 20" bar on it!


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> "Big Chuck". I kinda figured that was you he said was talkin some smack somewhere over there in your end of the county....:msp_rolleyes: Old Chuck supposedly has an old dolmar saw that he says is huge. I been buggin him awhile now, but nothing but excuses from him. I'm thinking somebody sold him a 100 with a 20" bar on it!



Any saw next to him would be small.......


----------



## RVALUE

Kenneth, wishing you the best with your Granddaughter.


----------



## RVALUE

Events for the GTG:

Friday Furniture making, build a table out of the slabs Freehand cut.

Actual logging, non stealing
Actual climbing - need confirmation on climber
Egg enjoying contest


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is there going to be a after egg eating contest. If stumpy enters this I won't even waste my $1.


----------



## RVALUE

That was an egg enjoying contest. See who could enjoy the eggs the most.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> That was an egg enjoying contest. See who could enjoy the eggs the most.



Won't there have to be a egg making contest before a egg enjoying contest?


----------



## Freehand

Aigg popsicles?


----------



## wendell

A frozen egg sculpture contest?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That was an egg enjoying contest. See who could enjoy the eggs the most.



That sounds easy... 
Never met a deviled egg I didn't like...
I'd a ate the frozen ones...
Just sayin...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hello folks It has been a very hectic week. Hope all are well. This is why a gift from God View attachment 245730



Congrats. She has your hairline:hmm3grin2orange: Hope everything stays good with her.


----------



## Hedgerow

My next saw...:hmm3grin2orange:

[video=youtube;pizrPskKwqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pizrPskKwqg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

congrats on the granddaughter ken. truly God's gift. That's the prize you get for not killing your children.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Camped our amongst 8500 of these this week at Sedalia.
> View attachment 245606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little on the warm side.



hey steve, is that at the state fairgrounds? went to a 3-4 day music festival there back in ?'75? totally unbelievable. the porta johns were heaped up and spilling over after 2 days. the cops were gracious enough to stay out. coulda resulted in a riot otherwise. definitely needed to divest oneself of all illegal substances before exiting though. hope you didn't burn.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> My next saw...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube;pizrPskKwqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pizrPskKwqg&feature=player_embedded[/video]





Hows the shoulders & back???


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hows the shoulders & back???



Extra crispy... I could forget all about it though, if my wife were to buy me a brandy new 550 ex-PEE!!!
:big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey steve, is that at the state fairgrounds? went to a 3-4 day music festival there back in ?'75? totally unbelievable. the porta johns were heaped up and spilling over after 2 days. the cops were gracious enough to stay out. coulda resulted in a riot otherwise. definitely needed to divest oneself of all illegal substances before exiting though. hope you didn't burn.



Jerry? Are you sayin' you were a hippy???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Jerry? Are you sayin' you were a hippy???
> :msp_sneaky:



long haired redneck


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> long haired redneck



That makes more sense... 
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> My next saw...:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> [video=youtube;pizrPskKwqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pizrPskKwqg&feature=player_embedded[/video]



I ain't gettin rid of any 346s', but I might have to have one of these too!


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> congrats on the granddaughter ken. truly God's gift. That's the prize you get for not killing your children.



Now you tell us........:msp_sad:


What other tidbits are you hiding?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I ain't gettin rid of any 346s', but I might have to have one of these too!



I thought it was a cool commercial... Like when Hammie the squirrel went hyper squirrel in that "Over the Hedge" movie...
He was moving so fast, the whole world just "slowed down"...
[video=youtube;a3O2kuEXf8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3O2kuEXf8Y[/video]

That movie was awesome... 
Just sayin...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Now you tell us........:msp_sad:
> 
> 
> What other tidbits are you hiding?



i'd of told ya sooner if i'da thought to.
well,

its too late to plant corn for this year.
don't pee into the wind.
don't drink a liter of boone's farm and eat a lot of cheese before going fishing in the gulf of baja.
always carry a little emergency pack of TP when in the woods unless you LIKE the feel of crumbled up leaves.

now, after having to come up with those, my head hurts.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'd of told ya sooner if i'da thought to.
> well,
> 
> its too late to plant corn for this year.
> don't pee into the wind.
> don't drink a liter of boone's farm and eat a lot of cheese before going fishing in the gulf of baja.
> always carry a little emergency pack of TP when in the woods unless you LIKE the feel of crumbled up leaves.
> 
> now, after having to come up with those, my head hurts.



:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta love it when they spread turkey litter around here... Sorta lingers around for a couple weeks... No rain to wash it into the dirt...


----------



## wendell

If'n any of ya have any ideers:

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/204311.htm


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> If'n any of ya have any ideers:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/204311.htm



You could come to Springfield and I'll buy you lunch... I think I'll be down on site Thursday to help Dan with whatever... If that's still a go... So that pretty much leaves you Monday through Wed... Right?


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> You could come to Springfield and I'll buy you lunch... I think I'll be down on site Thursday to help Dan with whatever... If that's still a go... So that pretty much leaves you Monday through Wed... Right?



KY is after AR. You are time challenged aren't you? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> KY is after AR. You are time challenged aren't you? :hmm3grin2orange:



Are you sure??? I've not kept up with the KY gtg cause I had no intension of going...
There's only one gtg in Oct... In my mind anyway... Wiggs should have had his in November...
Just sayin... But you're welcome to hang here if ya want... Or there's Branson, AKA big cedar lodge, war eagle, Eureka Springs, beaver lake, Table rock lake. Springfield, "home of bass pro shops" original... I can get you a corporate rate on a hotel room in Springfield if ya want... 
What are you into?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

You could make yer way to the Stumpshack. I'm on the way to KY. maybee I could hitch a rid to Murray with you.:msp_confused:


----------



## sunfish

Big Ceder Lodge is a great place to spend a few days!

But then so is the Stump Shack!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Big Ceder Lodge is a great place to spend a few days!
> 
> But then so is the Stump Shack!!!



I'm thinking Sunfish forge would be a cool place to visit too...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I'm thinking Sunfish forge would be a cool place to visit too...



Yes it would, I need to make a trip up there myself.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Are you sure??? I've not kept up with the KY gtg cause I had no intension of going...
> There's only one gtg in Oct... In my mind anyway... Wiggs should have had his in November...
> Just sayin... But you're welcome to hang here if ya want... Or there's Branson, AKA big cedar lodge, war eagle, Eureka Springs, beaver lake, Table rock lake. Springfield, "home of bass pro shops" original... I can get you a corporate rate on a hotel room in Springfield if ya want...
> *What are you into?*



As if y'all didn't make me nervous enough as it was. :waaaht:


This may sound stupid but I really don't know. I haven't taken a real, week long vacation in over 25 years. Going to GTG's and taking a long weekend has been the closest I've come.

So, I know I want to be around water. Might be fine just to sit by a lake and read a book. I could bring my fly rod along that I haven't used in over 20 years. 

No desire to do Branson. I was in Eureka Springs in the early 90's and remember it being nice but don't know what I'd do there.


Stump, I'd be happy to take you but you'd have to find your own ride back home.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes it would, I need to make a trip up there myself.:msp_thumbsup:



Sounds like a mini GTG to me...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I'm thinking Sunfish forge would be a cool place to visit too...





Stumpys Customs said:


> Yes it would, I need to make a trip up there myself.:msp_thumbsup:



Ya'll are welcome to visit!

Wendell, Google Big Ceder Lodge. It's not Branson, just close. Super nice place on a big lake in the Ozak's. Great restaurant too.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I'm thinking Sunfish forge would be a cool place to visit too...



Holy crap, Don. I highlighted Sunfish forge out of Matt's post and clicked on search in Google just I realized he was talking about you. I thought he was joking until I went to the search page and you have the whole first page of Google and see people making pilgrimages to your place. And here I just thought you had a really nice splitter. :msp_blushing:


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> As if y'all didn't make me nervous enough as it was. :waaaht:
> 
> 
> This may sound stupid but I really don't know. I haven't taken a real, week long vacation in over 25 years. Going to GTG's and taking a long weekend has been the closest I've come.
> 
> So, I know I want to be around water. Might be fine just to sit by a lake and read a book. I could bring my fly rod along that I haven't used in over 20 years.
> 
> No desire to do Branson. I was in Eureka Springs in the early 90's and remember it being nice but don't know what I'd do there.
> 
> 
> Stump, I'd be happy to take you but you'd have to find your own ride back home.



Water, fly rod, quiet... I got one word for you Wendell....

Gaston's...

Mtn home AR... Google it... 
You can thank me later...
Just sayin...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Water, fly rod, quiet... I got one word for you Wendell....
> 
> Gaston's...
> 
> Mtn home AR... Google it...
> You can thank me later...
> Just sayin...



Nice, and it is right on the way, too. Maybe stay there a day or two and then head up to Don's to harass him for a day?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

 wendell  said:


> As if y'all didn't make me nervous enough as it was. :waaaht:
> 
> 
> This may sound stupid but I really don't know. I haven't taken a real, week long vacation in over 25 years. Going to GTG's and taking a long weekend has been the closest I've come.
> 
> So, I know I want to be around water. Might be fine just to sit by a lake and read a book. I could bring my fly rod along that I haven't used in over 20 years.
> 
> No desire to do Branson. I was in Eureka Springs in the early 90's and remember it being nice but don't know what I'd do there.
> 
> 
> *Stump, I'd be happy to take you but you'd have to find your own ride back home.*


 I see how you are.:msp_sneaky::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

All this travel is going to cost me.

SpaceWendell will be eating bacon coast to coast, people are selling off hogs left and right, this will mean a bacon shortage.:msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> Nice, and it is right on the way, too. Maybe stay there a day or two and then head up to Don's to harass him for a day?



Well??? There you go.
All the good stuff comes from the ok,mo, ar, tx,ks thread... And if ya want to cut a bunch of hedge trees, you can come over here and "have a go"... I'll even cook ya a tenderloin and put ya up for the night... 
Whatever floats yer boat...


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> All this travel is going to cost me.
> 
> SpaceWendell will be eating bacon coast to coast, people are selling off hogs left and right, this will mean a bacon shortage.:msp_mad:



You coming down???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

To whom it may concern.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204324.htm


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> To whom it may concern.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/204324.htm



Concerns everyone, great thread Stump.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

 wendell  said:


> Nice, and it is right on the way, too. Maybe stay there a day or two and then head up to Don's to harass him for a day?



I am too many hours the wrong way, but you are welcome here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I want to go to Wiggs as well but that's peak eggs time and will be hard to even 
Make Dan's this year but I am planning on it.


----------



## Lurch2

If ya got a fly rod I'm just down the road from Bennet Springs. Good trout fishin. 
I don't think there's room for you in the Stump shack.


----------



## sunfish

 wendell  said:


> Holy crap, Don. I highlighted Sunfish forge out of Matt's post and clicked on search in Google just I realized he was talking about you. I thought he was joking until I went to the search page and you have the whole first page of Google and see people making pilgrimages to your place. And here I just thought you had a really nice splitter. :msp_blushing:



No pilgrimages here, just a few visits over the years. Have a small house and a large shop settin in the edge of a field, that's pretty much burnt up from heat and lack of rain this year. No inventory, as I ship finished knives when done, but have some cool equipment. You are welcome to stop by for the $2.00 tour and maybe lunch.

Oh and I still have that really nice splitter.


----------



## sunfish

Lurch2 said:


> If ya got a fly rod I'm just down the road from Bennet Springs. Good trout fishin.
> I don't think there's room for you in the Stump shack.



Bennett Springs is a very nice place!


----------



## sawnami

 wendell  said:


> As if y'all didn't make me nervous enough as it was. :waaaht:
> 
> 
> This may sound stupid but I really don't know. I haven't taken a real, week long vacation in over 25 years. Going to GTG's and taking a long weekend has been the closest I've come.
> 
> So, I know I want to be around water. Might be fine just to sit by a lake and read a book. I could bring my fly rod along that I haven't used in over 20 years.
> 
> No desire to do Branson. I was in Eureka Springs in the early 90's and remember it being nice but don't know what I'd do there.
> 
> 
> Stump, I'd be happy to take you but you'd have to find your own ride back home.



If you want a thrill, try fly fishing below Tablerock Dam in Lake Taneycomo. When you wade across the gravel beds kicking up scuds the trout start feeding like chickens all around your legs almost tripping you as you wade. The state record brown trout came out of that area. 28lbs 12oz!!
View attachment 246135


----------



## RVALUE

Supercabs says that when you wade through the chicken house, and start kicking up skurds, the chickens start feeding like trout.....


Just saying.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Supercabs says that when you wade through the chicken house, and start kicking up skurds, the chickens start feeding like trout.....
> 
> 
> Just saying.



Now that's funny.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening friends. the thread has been slow for a couple of days. Must be the heat and lack of rain.:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

Kinda goes in fits and starts...
:crazy1:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Kinda goes in fits and starts...
> :crazy1:



better than sh!ts and farts:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> better than sh!ts and farts:msp_rolleyes:



don't know bout that. where would you be without the first? we'd all have brown eyes and bad breathe.
and what fun you'd be missing without the second?


----------



## Hedgerow

I see Les lurking down there...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't know bout that. where would you be without the first? we'd all have brown eyes and bad breathe.
> and what fun you'd be missing without the second?



Got a point there:msp_wink:
Sh!ts & farts, one of lifes few free pleasures


----------



## Freehand

I had a 92 year old man tell me the secret to long life was naps and piddling…………you gentleman do with that what you will……..


----------



## wendell

I know the first thing I'm going to do at the GTG is ask Don for his autograph.

An Afternoon at Sunfish Forge


----------



## sunfish

wendell said:


> I know the first thing I'm going to do at the GTG is ask Don for his autograph.
> 
> An Afternoon at Sunfish Forge



My autograph and $4 will get ya a cup of coffee in NYC...An Stuff... :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

See what happens when dem yanks start comein round, we get spammed


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

They really like that particular post I think that is the 3rd or 4th time its been used. don't get it????


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> They really like that particular post I think that is the 3rd or 4th time its been used. don't get it????



I mentioned the same thing when I put him the red in another thread. Looks like they already got him deleted.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

That's funny, now that they deleted his post it looks like I'm talkin out of my head.


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> See what happens when dem yanks start comein round, we get spammed



I believe we are the ones classing up this joint. I believe the spammers have a special affinity for you. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> I believe we are the ones classing up this joint. I believe the spammers have a special affinity for you. :msp_wink:



No.... That's backwards... Stump has an affinity for Spam...


----------



## RVALUE

You want to hear a funny one? I went to rep someone, (who probably doesn't need it, but wants it) and the rep box is hidden under the next post. (spam.... ) The normal 'u need to wait to rep hedgerow, etc. box' shows up, just not the approve box.

That's funny......


----------



## RVALUE

I just re-read the afternoon with sunfish, and that was from 2006. Heck even I was somebody then, 




Just saying.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I just re-read the afternoon with sunfish, and that was from 2006. Heck even I was somebody then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.....



You both got me beat, I never was anybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I Don't want to be anybody. I like being myself. JMO


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows the tooth?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows the tooth?



Gone, and I feel great.


----------



## sawnami

So how much are you getting for it from the tooth fairy?:


----------



## sawnami

Sooooo she came in a Brinks truck and you're out spending it right now?:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Sooooo she came in a Brinks truck and you're out spending it right now?:



I'd say that tooth cost him more than the tooth fairy is willing to pay for.


----------



## atvguns

Anyone get any rain yesterday We ended up with 1 and 3 tenths which brings the total for the month up to 1 and 5 tenths:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Anyone get any rain yesterday We ended up with 1 and 3 tenths which brings the total for the month up to 1 and 5 tenths:msp_confused:



We got a lil bit down here. just made it steamy afterwards.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Anyone get any rain yesterday We ended up with 1 and 3 tenths which brings the total for the month up to 1 and 5 tenths:msp_confused:



Nuthin...


----------



## RVALUE

For those of you keeping tabs, I'll be out of communication for a week. 


Carry on.

(for those of you from Missouri, that will be this coming week.)


----------



## wendell

Stumpys Customs said:


> We got a lil bit down here. just made it steamy afterwards.:bang:



I hate when that happens. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> For those of you keeping tabs, I'll be out of communication for a week.
> 
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> (for those of you from Missouri, that will be this coming week.)



Glad you clarified that. My head was staring to hurt trying to figure it out.


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Anyone get any rain yesterday We ended up with 1 and 3 tenths which brings the total for the month up to 1 and 5 tenths:msp_confused:



Thats a inch and 1 tenth more than I'v had this month. Normal rainfall around here for July is 4 inches. I went to Leavenworth Ks. to the VA this morning which is 35 mile SW.of me. Mile after mile of burnt up corn and pasture. Some of the corn had been cut for silage and the rest looked like it should be. I haven't seen it this bad in years.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> For those of you keeping tabs, I'll be out of communication for a week.
> 
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> (for those of you from Missouri, that will be this coming week.)



You had a big rep comeing your way,till that crack about us Missouri boys.:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We had a about a half inch couple days ago got home today and can't tell it even rained.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll probably see where some corn should be today. I'll be out of communication for a few days... 

Let the celebration begin for you!


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> You had a big rep comeing your way,till that crack about us Missouri boys.:smile2:



Uh oh you caught Jim before his coffee.


----------



## logging22

Jim and no coffee is a bad thing. I have seen this in person. Just sayin.:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Gone, and I feel great.



Now I can refer to you as a toothless hillbilly.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> Now I can refer to you as a toothless hillbilly.:msp_w00t:



Nah, he's just less one tooth. Turn of phrase.  His power to weight ratio just skyrocketed though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks. Last two days have been nice.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth,it's overcast with a nice breeze this morning,but it's supposed to hit triple digits this afternoon. On my fourth cup of coffee and ready to face world.:msp_smile: It's a good life if you can stand the pressure and if you can't stand the pressure don't turn the valve. Later Jim


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Now I can refer to you as a toothless hillbilly.:msp_w00t:



Naw that would be me,if I don't get me a set of choppers,I'm going to have to start bringing my blender to the GTG'ers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You have it all figured out Jim. I need to figure out how to turn off the valve w KIDS. w/out going to jail.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Mo. Jim said:


> Naw that would be me,if I don't get me a set of choppers,I'm going to have to start bringing my blender to the GTG'ers.



I'll join ya fer a prime rib smoothie...


----------



## Hedgerow

It's quiet in here...
Too quiet...opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SSSHHHH!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

A little bit louder now.....


----------



## Hedgerow

ssshhhhh!!!


----------



## Freehand

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Freehand

Sorry, just mixing a protein shake. Carry on.


----------



## Hedgerow

Now THAT'S funny right there!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

I think cat's run about 35% poop... So that shake might taste a little funny...
Just sayin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



Oh I hope not!!!:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

Nah.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mmmm... Tomatoes...
They're starting to really produce...
Something about giving them 8 inches of man made rain...


----------



## Hedgerow

And this here's a "Corndog"... She shucks her own and eats it...
Beagles are goofy...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Mmmm... Tomatoes...
> They're starting to really produce...
> Something about giving them 8 inches of man made rain...



what kind you growing? mine are Heritage and they've already taken over the house. my peeps aren't sick of them yet though. man i love vine ripened maters. eat em for lunch too. better'n apples


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> what kind you growing? mine are Heritage and they've already taken over the house. my peeps aren't sick of them yet though. man i love vine ripened maters. eat em for lunch too. better'n apples



Variety's??? Not sure... They were the cheap ones down at the feed store that were leftovers...
Sorta like Charlie Brown Christmas trees...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got tired of all the PMs from Stump wanting to see the wife's melons, so here is the pic stump.






Really are happy with the plant they are doing well we got three that size this week.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dam nice melons.:msp_scared:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got tired of all the PMs from Stump wanting to see the wife's melons, so here is the pic stump.Really are happy with the plant they are doing well we got three that size this week.



got a volunteer plant growing out of my mater box. guess its from the mulch pile. just now acting like its gonna set some fruit. hopefully i'll get some before the first frost.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> got a volunteer plant growing out of my mater box. guess its from the mulch pile. just now acting like its gonna set some fruit. hopefully i'll get some before the first frost.



We'll probably have an early frost this year Jerry... It would be like a cherry on top of our weather sundae...
:choler:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> We'll probably have an early frost this year Jerry... It would be like a cherry on top of our weather sundae...
> :choler:



yeah since we didn't have a winter last year we may have a doozy this year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> yeah since we didn't have a winter last year we may have a doozy this year.



I hope it is just a normal Winter.:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got tired of all the PMs from Stump wanting to see the wife's melons, so here is the pic stump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really are happy with the plant they are doing well we got three that size this week.



Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I could really bury my face in them:msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I could really bury my face in them:msp_wub:



...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

saw a little melon this morning. bout 2.5" dia by 4" long. it was hiding. if it had been a snake i'd of been in real trouble. wahoo.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> saw a little melon this morning. bout 2.5" dia by 4" long. it was hiding. if it had been a snake i'd of been in real trouble. wahoo.



Nothin wrong with little melons


----------



## sunfish

I like Melons... :msp_mellow:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## sawnami

This showed up at the shop this morning. Do ya think he's got enough truck there? :
View attachment 246937


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> This showed up at the shop this morning. Do ya think he's got enough truck there? :
> View attachment 246937



Do you think Hedge & I could borrow that to go to the WI GTG?:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Look at this craigs list posting and tell me you could see stumpy riding it. Custom trail cutting bike


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> Look at this craigs list posting and tell me you could see stumpy riding it. Custom trail cutting bike



I emailed him a lowball offer.


----------



## Jwalker1911

andydodgegeek said:


> Look at this craigs list posting and tell me you could see stumpy riding it. Custom trail cutting bike



It would be better if it had foward controls.


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> Do you think Hedge & I could borrow that to go to the WI GTG?:hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup:



You'll need a Stump stool.:hmm3grin2orange:

View attachment 246978


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> You'll need a Stump stool.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> View attachment 246978



SO is that a yes????:confused2: 
To bad you guy's don't have a demo crewcab that needs to have some miles put on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay guy's it's getting close to being time to go to Jasper. Any body getting ready yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hay guy's it's getting close to being time to go to Jasper. Any body getting ready yet.



Yes... But I'll ruin and dirty everything before October...:bang:


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> SO is that a yes????:confused2:
> To bad you guy's don't have a demo crewcab that needs to have some miles put on it.



I think I can get them to demo this little jewell. Only 30K miles and one owner. I guess you could call it a convertible model. :
View attachment 247068


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... But I'll ruin and dirty everything before October...:bang:



You're ahead of me. I need to get them running before I can ruin them.:monkey:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> I think I can get them to demo this little jewell. Only 30K miles and one owner. I guess you could call it a convertible model. :
> View attachment 247068



PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That looks like you might get lost in it. It might be twice as big as your saw coupe/ chicken coupe.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Chris J.

sawnami said:


> This showed up at the shop this morning. Do ya think he's got enough truck there? :
> View attachment 246937




I didn't know that Brad had gotten a bigger truck  .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Check out what the wife got me today, one of the funniest looking container I ever seen. 

A little later I will be posting under the influence.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Check out what the wife got me today, one of the funniest looking container I ever seen.
> 
> A little later I will be posting under the influence.



This should be good!!! Drink about 6 of em' and get back with me...
:big_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Should be done with 6 by now.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Should be done with 6 by now.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



I am thinking he didn't get past 4


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok... I just had a bourbon on the rocks... I'll try and interpret for you guys...
Wait...
Where the hell did Stephen go???!!!


----------



## Showme

I'd like to make it and I've got a new to me Poulan 655BP that would make the trip. Start signing up to start it.


----------



## atvguns




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... I just had a bourbon on the rocks... I'll try and interpret for you guys...
> Wait...
> Where the hell did Stephen go???!!!





Showme said:


> I'd like to make it and I've got a new to me Poulan 655BP that would make the trip. Start signing up to start it.





atvguns said:


>



I'm outside watching a storm go over not a drop of rain but a nice light show.

I can't wait to see the 655.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Finally getting a few drops here been waiting for months but it won't be much, I'm not greedy I take any at this point.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I'd like to make it and I've got a new to me Poulan 655BP that would make the trip. Start signing up to start it.



You better make it!!! And stephen has a little trick to get those tough ones to start...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You better make it!!! And stephen has a little trick to get those tough ones to start...
> :msp_wink:



At the first GTG I pulled on a 056 mag II for a long time before I turned the switch on, it hit on the first pull after that. :Bang:


----------



## sawnami

Stephen can rope start a big block as long as he has a strategically placed cigarette in his mouth.:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:




















......... and the switch is on.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,there has'nt been a post here all day. I guess everybody is busy or sweated out.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well this makes the second post. how are things Jim. Hay Steve I see you at the bottom of the page.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm outside watching a storm go over not a drop of rain but a nice light show.
> 
> I can't wait to see the 655.


I can't wait for someone to start it. Dang think as got soooo much compression.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I can't wait for someone to start it. Dang think as got soooo much compression.



Got spark?


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Got spark?



Haven't checked but you can see it run on uTube. "Hoss's 655BP".


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I remember that saw.


----------



## wendell

Showme said:


> Haven't checked but you can see it run on uTube. "Hoss's 655BP".



You got Hoss' saw? Sweet!


----------



## Showme

 wendell  said:


> You got Hoss' saw? Sweet!


'
Yep, it's a nice one. Don't have any need of it but it's pretty cool and I really like those old Poulan's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> '
> Yep, it's a nice one. Don't have any need of it but it's pretty cool and I really like those old Poulan's.



Well bring it on... We'll make it go...


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Well bring it on... We'll make it go...



Just fired that baby up and I'm loving it. I'm not even going to admit what I was doing wrong, however you do need to use the decomp! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Just fired that baby up and I'm loving it. I'm not even going to admit what I was doing wrong, however you do need to use the decomp! :msp_tongue:



Get some vid and share!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Showme said:


> Just fired that baby up and I'm loving it. I'm not even going to admit what I was doing wrong, however you do need to use the decomp! :msp_tongue:



Fuel always helps them run.:msp_tongue: I did not admit it either


----------



## Showme

Who said "I've learned so much from my mistakes. I think I'll make some more".


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WSC how close are the fires that are in ne Oklahoma.?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Fuel always helps them run.:msp_tongue: I did not admit it either



I think I got a saw to run against the 962 in October Kenneth...
Don't run right now, but it should be ready by october!!! 
It's a Sachs Dolmar 120...


----------



## Showme

Showme said:


> Just fired that baby up and I'm loving it. I'm not even going to admit what I was doing wrong, however you do need to use the decomp! :msp_tongue:


I'm video challenged but it's already on uTube. I put a 28" Windsor bar and RSC chain on it. Like I'm going to see any wood big enough for that. Neighbor did have a 4" tree go down in the storm this morning. I guess I could go put it in some "wood".


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I'm video challenged but it's already on uTube. I put a 28" Windsor bar and RSC chain on it. Like I'm going to see any wood big enough for that. Neighbor did have a 4" tree go down in the storm this morning. I guess I could go put it in some "wood".



Do it... That's what the big boys are for... Crazy folks like us snatch em' up and keep em running for just such occasions...


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Do it... That's what the big boys are for... Crazy folks like us snatch em' up and keep em running for just such occasions...



That's 4 inches, I guess I'll do it anyway.


----------



## wendell

Showme said:


> Don't have any need of it.



Well then, being the kind soul I am, I'll take it off your hands as I need it badly.


----------



## Showme

 wendell  said:


> Well then, being the kind soul I am, I'll take it off your hands as I need it badly.



This is a good forum. One member helping another.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> That's 4 inches, I guess I'll do it anyway.



That's the spirit!!! Humble beginnings...


----------



## RVALUE

I am back amongst the living.

Big day today. At 7 a.m. I hit a deer in extreme Western Nebraska. The airbags went off, (in my dads new pickup) and the plastic cut his hand pretty badly. 

We rounded through NE Kansas, and NW Missouri, and drug a big rain and left it in Carthage.

Made it home a few ago.

Haven't read any of the thread , so maybe someone can catch me up on any really important news.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WSC how close are the fires that are in ne Oklahoma.?



A long ways from me, but I feel for them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I am back amongst the living.
> 
> Big day today. At 7 a.m. I hit a deer in extreme Western Nebraska. The airbags went off, (in my dads new pickup) and the plastic cut his hand pretty badly.
> 
> We rounded through NE Kansas, and NW Missouri, and drug a big rain and left it in Carthage.
> 
> Made it home a few ago.
> 
> Haven't read any of the thread , so maybe someone can catch me up on any really important news.



Nothing to note worthy, that I can remember.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> I am back amongst the living.
> 
> Big day today. At 7 a.m. I hit a deer in extreme Western Nebraska. The airbags went off, (in my dads new pickup) and the plastic cut his hand pretty badly.
> 
> We rounded through NE Kansas, and NW Missouri, and drug a big rain and left it in Carthage.
> 
> Made it home a few ago.
> 
> Haven't read any of the thread , so maybe someone can catch me up on any really important news.



glad to hear yall are okay. did you pick the deer up? thanks for the rain. unfortunately you didn't drag it far enough south.


----------



## wendell

RVALUE said:


> Haven't read any of the thread , so maybe someone can catch me up on any really important news.



Showme is giving me his Poulan 655!


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to hear yall are okay. did you pick the deer up? thanks for the rain. unfortunately you didn't drag it far enough south.



Are you crazy? I have 30 Alfalfa fed deer pretty close. 

Plus it took 14 hours or so to drive that 900 miles.

Went past alot of you , ha ha. My dad doesn't stop.

I was on Lake Ponderay ID, two nights ago. (Noxon MT) Went by a lot of members in the last week. 

The whole trip the only green grass we saw was in S central Nebraska.

4000 miles in 8 days. 4 days sitting around.


----------



## RVALUE

PS Im a bit tired.......


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hate to say it, but I've gotta officially pull the plug on any chance of getting down to a Mozarkian gathering this year. Word came down yesterday that we're on 10hr days plus Saturdays "until further notice", and I'm short on vacation as it is. Next fall you can pencil me in with one of those really dark artist pencils though, will have another week of vacation to play with then.

I'm looking forward to seeing Matt, Stump, and the boys up here in WI this weekend!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I am back amongst the living.
> 
> Big day today. At 7 a.m. I hit a deer in extreme Western Nebraska. The airbags went off, (in my dads new pickup) and the plastic cut his hand pretty badly.
> 
> We rounded through NE Kansas, and NW Missouri, and drug a big rain and left it in Carthage.
> 
> Made it home a few ago.
> 
> Haven't read any of the thread , so maybe someone can catch me up on any really important news.




Thanks for bringin that rain through Dan...
We got over 2" of wet rainy stuff and good ole lightning...
Almost forgot what that was like... It's been awhile..
The cracks in the ground are swelling closed...


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks for inviting me, Matt.

Seems everyone that does something nice, gets a big rain.


----------



## Showme

wendell said:


> Showme is giving me his Poulan 655!



Yea, I forgot about that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,just stopped in to drop a little rep. Managed to hit five of you here tonight.:smile2:


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,just stopped in to drop a little rep. Managed to hit five of you here tonight.:smile2:




:msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> :msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad:



Have some more rep to turn those frowns upside down...
:msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Have some more rep to turn those frowns upside down...
> :msp_wink:


:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



How did the pig do at the fair?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> How did the pig do at the fair?



I think the judges frowned on the lipstick:msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Whaddup gangstaz.....??


How'z mah crew from the dirty South.....?? :cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Whaddup gangstaz.....??
> 
> 
> How'z mah crew from the dirty South.....?? :cool2:



Sweaty as ever...
Boy, the site is slow this morning...

Repped woodChuk'r and it said thanks for deducting rep...
WTF???


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Sweaty as ever...
> Boy, the site is slow this morning...
> 
> Repped woodChuk'r and it said thanks for deducting rep...
> WTF???



Gotta be careful with that rep cannon - BTDT.

I shot chucker some of the good stuff to make up for it.


----------



## Hedgerow

The heat this year has really taken it's toll on the wood stacks... 
They're shrinking more than usual... These were tight up against the roof when put in... The peaks were at 14' when green. Now about 12.5'... Should burn nice...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

That's a great pic. :Rock:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> That's a great pic. :Rock:



Here's another I snapped... I like seeing the loader bucket sticking out of the bay...:msp_biggrin:





Levi decided it was a good place for a basketball goal... Go figure...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How many cubic feet do you have stacked in that shed?:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How many cubic feet do you have stacked in that shed?:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



Not sure... Somewhere around 3000 I guess... I got piles all over the place... I'm a little like a squirrel in that regard... I tend to forget where I put em'... Sometimes I'll find stuff I totally forgot I cut from a couple years prior... 
I got a neighbor who lets me cut anything leaning in the fence rows on the 300 right across from the house, so last year I told him anything thats in a pile and split, he was welcome to... He never had to cut a stick last year. He'd just take a round bale out, and throw a pile on. This year I got him a jumbo pile of Ash laying right by the driveway... He's a good ole' boy... Good farmer/rancher too...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow you pr!ck.....!!! 


You neg repped me you homo!! :crazy1:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hedgerow you pr!ck.....!!!
> 
> 
> You neg repped me you homo!! :crazy1:



Sorry man!!! I hit the right button, but then it said I did something bad...
But the damn thing wouldn't let me undo whatever I did!!!
I'll fix it somehow...:bang::bang:
I'll e-mail Darin...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hedgerow you pr!ck.....!!!
> 
> 
> You neg repped me you homo!! :crazy1:



I sent some your way to help out now that you been robbed!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I sent some your way to help out now that you been robbed!!



I'll admit... I did laugh my ass off when that message came up...
Priceless!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> I'll admit... I did laugh my ass off when that message came up...
> Priceless!!!



Me too, I had to grab a kids shirt off the couch to wipe up the Captain & root beer off the side of the keyboard. Isn't that what friends are for??


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> The heat this year has really taken it's toll on the wood stacks...
> They're shrinking more than usual... These were tight up against the roof when put in... The peaks were at 14' when green. Now about 12.5'... Should burn nice...



is that a Kubota that I see?


----------



## 8433jeff

I hope chucker knows he wound up with about 27.2x the rep he would have if it went through normal like.

If you want to see/hear/watch something really funny, red rep the spacewendell. I did that once by mistake and I bet you guys heard him scream from down there...


----------



## 8433jeff

over the sounds of all them ported saws...




and the bacon frying, and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> is that a Kubota that I see?



Sorry... It's a DK65S... Kioti...
1500 hrs and still rockin'... My next one will be a 95 horse Kubota with a cab...
Can ya get me a good deal?:msp_wink:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry... It's a DK65S... Kioti...
> 1500 hrs and still rockin'... My next one will be a 95 horse Kubota with a cab...
> Can ya get me a good deal?:msp_wink:



oh no Kioti i may have to red rep ya for that :msp_lol::censored:

and yes I could maybe could get you a good deal I know someone who's a dealer for Kubota :wink2::wink2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

lol Thanks Jon! 




Hedge buddy iss all good homie - I accept the fact that just about everyone in the chainsaw community (not including myself, of course) has a below avg IQ and the ludicrously high levels of stupidity that are reached by such members of said community can not be prevented nor avoided. And furthermore, I also accept the fact that the unfortunate (smarter) members (one being myself) have to deal with the backlash of those ludicrously high levels of stupidity from such members of said community. I have no disposition with your 'smart' actions (that was sarcasm, see what I did there...??) and I urge you to continue to perform such actions that make you, you. 




Bacon. Boobs. Beer.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol Thanks Jon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedge buddy iss all good homie - I accept the fact that just about everyone in the chainsaw community (not including myself, of course) has a below avg IQ and the ludicrously high levels of stupidity that are reached by such members of said community can not be prevented nor avoided. And furthermore, I also accept the fact that the unfortunate (smarter) members (one being myself) have to deal with the backlash of those ludicrously high levels of stupidity from such members of said community. I have no disposition with your 'smart' actions (that was sarcasm, see what I did there...??) and I urge you to continue to perform such actions that make you, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bacon. Boobs. Beer.*



The last part is the only thing in that whole post that I understood.:dribble:

But I have feeling that I proved yer point in some way.


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol Thanks Jon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedge buddy iss all good homie - I accept the fact that just about everyone in the chainsaw community (not including myself, of course) has a below avg IQ and the ludicrously high levels of stupidity that are reached by such members of said community can not be prevented nor avoided. And furthermore, I also accept the fact that the unfortunate (smarter) members (one being myself) have to deal with the backlash of those ludicrously high levels of stupidity from such members of said community. I have no disposition with your 'smart' actions (that was sarcasm, see what I did there...??) and I urge you to continue to perform such actions that make you, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon. Boobs. Beer.



Don't forget ham fisted saw operation, and fat thumbs...
Just sayin...


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> oh no Kioti i may have to red rep ya for that :msp_lol::censored:
> 
> and yes I could maybe could get you a good deal I know someone who's a dealer for Kubota :wink2::wink2:



I figured you could hook me up...
:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

8433jeff said:


> I hope chucker knows he wound up with about 27.2x the rep he would have if it went through normal like.
> 
> If you want to see/hear/watch something really funny, red rep the spacewendell. I did that once by mistake and I bet you guys heard him scream from down there...



28.2x


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Not sure... Somewhere around 3000 I guess... I got piles all over the place... I'm a little like a squirrel in that regard... I tend to forget where I put em'... Sometimes I'll find stuff I totally forgot I cut from a couple years prior...
> I got a neighbor who lets me cut anything leaning in the fence rows on the 300 right across from the house, so last year I told him anything thats in a pile and split, he was welcome to... He never had to cut a stick last year. He'd just take a round bale out, and throw a pile on. This year I got him a jumbo pile of Ash laying right by the driveway... He's a good ole' boy... Good farmer/rancher too...



Any Ideer as to the volume for each bay stack )or the row perpendicular to the length of the shed)...???:rolleyes2: I may have to copy that one, when I get my lean-to built...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Any Ideer as to the volume for each bay stack )or the row perpendicular to the length of the shed)...???:rolleyes2: I may have to copy that one, when I get my lean-to built...



Shed is 40' wide x 22' deep... 14' at the peak and 9' at the back...
If you do the math, it'll hold alot of wood... It also has 2' overhang so the drizzle don't get on the good stuff... Open to the south...

80 cord is what it'll hold mathematically...
That'll never happen though...


----------



## WoodChuck'r




----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


>



See???
The boys cover for me, even when I red rep ya...
Cept that freehand...
He's a bugger....

Don't even get me started on effervescence of coffee right now!!!

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> :msp_sad::msp_sad::msp_sad:



Repped,feel better now,it wasn't your turn last night.:msp_biggrin: Repped two more while I was here.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> See???
> The boys cover for me, even when I red rep ya...
> Cept that freehand...
> He's a bugger....
> 
> Don't even get me started on effervescence of coffee right now!!!
> 
> :msp_sneaky:




Sey wut?


----------



## RVALUE

Even a dirt bag repped a yank. 

just saying.


----------



## RVALUE

I looked at Kiotis and Kubotas the same day and for 50 hp, comparably equipped, they were $ 2 K different.

Just saying.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I was able to cover for Hedge a lil bit too. Gave Chucka a lil stumpy rep:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how many diferent peple do you have to rep when it says I need to spread it?:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how many diferent peple do you have to rep when it says I need to spread it?:msp_angry:



70...


----------



## Hedgerow

How's the 962 running Kenneth?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's running good when I get to run it. Still have to try 3/8 on it. My 20yr old cut up a little sesoned wild cherry to grill with Sat night Asked what I had done to it. I just grinned :msp_biggrin: and said it went on a road trip!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's running good when I get to run it. Still have to try 3/8 on it. My 20yr old cut up a little sesoned wild cherry to grill with Sat night Asked what I had done to it. I just grinned :msp_biggrin: and said it went on a road trip!!!!



I really liked that saw... 
Pretty much everything about it...
Even the sideways balance...
:big_smile:

I can't wait to see how it stacks up against Steve's 962... That thing is a freak if it's stock...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> How did the pig do at the fair?



It came in 5th in its class, but was 8 pounds away from being big enough to sell at the auction. Some of the hogs were bringing over $3 a pound hate to miss out on that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been wanting to open er up and see what you did and check the port timing:msp_scared:. Actually looking for a nother one to play with may try to talk my nephew into playing with his.:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I really liked that saw...
> Pretty much everything about it...
> Even the sideways balance...
> :big_smile:
> 
> I can't wait to see how it stacks up against Steve's 962... That thing is a freak if it's stock...



Stock, unless you count catching it on fire and putting it out just in the nick of time as a mod.


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Stock, unless you count catching it on fire and putting it out just in the nick of time as a mod.



Around here we do. I have a crispy 660 that's a runnin' dude……..


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Around here we do. I have a crispy 660 that's a runnin' dude……..



That is one of the ugliest but best running 660's around... There ain't even any fixin' it without replacing the whole case and all the plastic... That's one of those "don't mess with it, just run it" saws...


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Stock, unless you count catching it on fire and putting it out just in the nick of time as a mod.



If you took a look at the combustion chamber of that saw, you'd see how it could produce the compression it does... Add 1500 rpm's, and you have Kenneth's 962...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So tired of the heat and dry. I can't wait for this GTG, I want cool weather lawn chairs scooted right up to the fire and a big cold mixed libation.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> So tired of the heat and dry. I can't wait for this GTG, I want cool weather lawn chairs scooted right up to the fire and a big cold mixed libation. *With the faint sound of a Stump in the distance beside a tree barking like a seal.*



Fixed it!:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Fixed it!:monkey:



Funny.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Fixed it!:monkey:



That's some funny stuff right there!!!
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawnami said:


> Fixed it!:monkey:



 well played my friend


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> So tired of the heat and dry. I can't wait for this GTG, I want cool weather lawn chairs scooted right up to the fire and a big cold mixed libation.



Am I the only one who does not know what a libation is?:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Barking like a seal... OK


----------



## RVALUE

Some things just don't warrant a response.

BTW, we got a foot rain. A foot between drops.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Some things just don't warrant a response.
> 
> BTW, we got a foot rain. A foot between drops.



It's raining hard right here, right now...
On the pavement of Springfield...
:amazed:

Pssshhh... Like these folks would know what to do with it...


----------



## wendell

Freehand said:


> Am I the only one who does not know what a libation is?:msp_scared:



Are you kidding me? Everyone knows that's part of the female's you-know-what. :msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

 wendell  said:


> Are you kidding me? Everyone knows that's part of the female's you-know-what. :msp_scared:



You cunninglinguist you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libation#section_footer

Try this link not sure it will work.

Yep works my phone not sure on a PC.


----------



## RVALUE

It has rained all around us, just not on us. 

Glad you all got some, I must not need it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Libation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this link not sure it will work.
> 
> Yep works my phone not sure on a PC.



Did not Know you where religous.:biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Libation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Try this link not sure it will work.
> 
> Yep works my phone not sure on a PC.



I don't drink anything stronger than pop.





































But he'll drink anything.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see the Spammer is back,how do you neg rep these guys? Never mind,got him


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> I see the Spammer is back,how do you neg rep these guys?



Just like you give them the green but you check the other button and you are also required to write something in the box (I just quick type a letter, as I just did with dear Jeffrey. I believe tonight I picked the letter z.)


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I see the Spammer is back,how do you neg rep these guys?



Hit add to rep then click dis approve, then under comments type spam...


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> I see the Spammer is back,how do you neg rep these guys? Never mind,got him



I was just about to show you a neg rep, when you edited. 


just saying.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was just about to show you a neg rep, when you edited.
> 
> 
> just saying.



:msp_sad:
Mornin' Dan... And Jim? I saw you lurking down there...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> I was just about to show you a neg rep, when you edited.
> 
> 
> just saying.



Morning Dan,I just sent you a postive rep anyway.:msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> :msp_sad:
> Mornin' Dan... And Jim? I saw you lurking down there...
> :msp_biggrin:



Morning Matt,you all packed and ready to head north,wish I was going,I need a fix.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Matt,you all packed and ready to head north,wish I was going,I need a fix.



Yep... Got about 12 hrs of work then stump and I will head out about 7 or so from Springfield... Goin the scenic route up 65...


----------



## Lurch2

Wave as ya go by. :wave:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Got about 12 hrs of work then stump and I will head out about 7 or so from Springfield... Goin the scenic route up 65...



I'm so excited, I just can't hide it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Y'all have a good trip! And please take some fast saws up there...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lurch2 said:


> Wave as ya go by. :wave:



I'll stand up in the seat & hang my butt out the window


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sunfish said:


> Y'all have a good trip! And please take some fast saws up there...



Now you tell me, can we stop by & pick up yer saws then????:bang:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll stand up in the seat & hang my butt out the window



Pics....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stumpys customs said:


> i'll stand up in the seat & hang my butt out the window:d





jwalker1911 said:


> pics....



nooooooooo!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Y'all have a good trip! And please take some fast saws up there...



Crap!!! I knew I forgot something!!! :bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Crap!!! I knew I forgot something!!! :bang:



just take your 3.7 craftsman. that'll wow 'em


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Crap!!! I knew I forgot something!!! :bang:



I guess we could stop by Wally world & pick up a wood shark or wild thing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll stand up in the seat & hang my butt out the window





I can make my ass whistle like a beer bottle when I do that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I guess we could stop by Wally world & pick up a wood shark or wild thing.



Sure, but could you have the boost ports done by the time we hit WI???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> I can make my ass whistle like a beer bottle when I do that.



as open as that thing is, it prolly sounds more like a foghorn:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> as open as that thing is, it prolly sounds more like a foghorn:msp_scared:



:waaaht:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm so dilated down there, people call me cyclops.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm so dilated down there, people call me cyclops.



I told you to leave them jars alone:check:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Matt and stump, don't forget your parkas, long underwear, and winter boots. Weatherman says we may see HIGH FORTIES for a low Friday! WOOOOO HOOOOO!




TheWeatherChannel.com said:


> Updated: Aug 9, 2012, 12:11pm CDT
> 
> Fri Aug 10
> Sunny
> 
> High: 75°F
> 
> Low: 48°F
> 
> Sunny
> 
> Chance of rain: 0%
> 
> Wind: NNE at 17 mph
> 
> Sat Aug 11
> Sunny
> 
> High 77°
> 
> Low 50°
> 
> Sunny
> 
> Chance of rain: 0%
> 
> Wind: NNW at 12 mph
> 
> Sun Aug 12
> Partly Cloudy
> 
> High 79°
> 
> Low 56°
> 
> Partly Cloudy
> 
> Chance of rain: 20%
> 
> Wind: WSW at 6 mph


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt and stump, don't forget your parkas, long underwear, and winter boots. Weatherman says we may see HIGH FORTIES for a low Friday! WOOOOO HOOOOO!



youse guys suck


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt and stump, don't forget your parkas, long underwear, and winter boots. Weatherman says we may see HIGH FORTIES for a low Friday! WOOOOO HOOOOO!



That's my kind of weather


----------



## wendell

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt and stump, don't forget your parkas, long underwear, and winter boots. Weatherman says we may see HIGH FORTIES for a low Friday! WOOOOO HOOOOO!



Praise the Lord!!


----------



## sawnami

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm so excited, I just can't hide it.:msp_biggrin:



I can just envision Stump and Hedge during the trip up there.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rbkKt2m1jNE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

What are you going to use to get the bar oil off of the inside of the windshield when Stump is doing that last minute tuning on the way up?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

So Dan, how is the beeeezzzness? Would be nice to have some honey to sample at the GTG.

You didn't happen to get the import models did you? :msp_blink:
Africanized bees sting Texas man more than 300 times | Fox News


----------



## RVALUE

Those african bees work harder than americans....... 

Bit of bad news, the confounded air conditioner quit. I think maybe a condenser, etc.

Compressor wont start.

Need some mechanics...... 

I've about got the grass killed down so it won't be a problem...... (unless you like fires...) 


Carry on.


----------



## sawnami

My A/C guy said that capacitors have been dropping like flies in this hot weather. That may be all that it is. 

Our condensing unit electrical disconnect overheated and almost caught on fire about a month ago. I guess it can get pretty warm when the A/C never shuts off


----------



## Work Saw Collector

With our luck we will soon need heat not AC, we only have summer and winter no spring or fall.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> With our luck we will soon need heat not AC, we only have summer and winter no spring or fall.



Aint that the truth. The end of this drought may be in the form of snow and ice:bang:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

I happen to like snow and ice 
and ice and tequila :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

It's kinda cool up here in cheese land...


----------



## atvguns

plumbcrazyjr said:


> I happen to like snow and ice
> and ice and tequila :hmm3grin2orange:


Good I will give you a call when I need the snow shoveled off the pond so the ice can be chopped to let the cows drink. You will head right over right?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

sure will


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats what friends and nieghbors do isn't it.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> It's kinda cool up here in cheese land...



Cheese curds, Rhinelander bock. Thank me later.


----------



## RVALUE

Flux capacitor?


----------



## Freehand

Mr. Fission.


----------



## sawnami

Had a friend come by last night to drop off some roofing equipment that I had loaned him. He got out of his truck all excited and said "did you know that you have some monster deer right by you"? I said yep, ya wanna do me a favor and kill some of them?:msp_tongue:

He got out his binoculars and ran up the drive and saw 2-10 pointers, 1-12 pointer, 1-7 pointer, 1 with a deformed rack, and one that he said had more points than any of them but he couldn't count them all. Plus we watched 2 fawns walk in front of our kitchen window just before he showed up.

What is the best way to protect my new trees that I planted this year? I've got a feeling that they may not stand a chance of surviving without doing something to protect them. I've lost 8 of them to those stinkin' deer. When they get done with them they look like a big toothpick stuck in the ground.:mad2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My dad uses a rag and old engish cologne. My brother and I use a 30-06. Just sayin


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Had a friend come by last night to drop off some roofing equipment that I had loaned him. He got out of his truck all excited and said "did you know that you have some monster deer right by you"? I said yep, ya wanna do me a favor and kill some of them?:msp_tongue:
> 
> He got out his binoculars and ran up the drive and saw 2-10 pointers, 1-12 pointer, 1-7 pointer, 1 with a deformed rack, and one that he said had more points than any of them but he couldn't count them all. Plus we watched 2 fawns walk in front of our kitchen window just before he showed up.
> 
> What is the best way to protect my new trees that I planted this year? I've got a feeling that they may not stand a chance of surviving without doing something to protect them. I've lost 8 of them to those stinkin' deer. When they get done with them they look like a big toothpick stuck in the ground.:mad2:



Call Ropensaddle. No deer within miles. Guaranteed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Call Ropensaddle. No deer within miles. Guaranteed.



Now that's funny.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just verifing some dates jasper is 19,20and 21stI think this is right???? wanting to get some plans finalized. You know its getting close.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Can't wait till October...!!


----------



## RVALUE

That is approximately right. But I'm no calendarian.

That would be hedgerow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan do you happen to know the name of the local hotel/motel? Wife says she is not sleeping on the ground.


----------



## RVALUE

*Motel Arrangements*

I worked a deal with Nancy at Little Switzerland, which is a couple hundred yard walk.

Mention The Chainsaw GTG for special pricing.


Cabins In The Ozarks.net


----------



## wendell

Hey Stephen, where do you get those D ring starter handles you have on all your saws? I think I'm going to be needing one for this 064/66. :help:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That is approximately right. But I'm no calendarian.
> 
> That would be hedgerow.



I don't know about that... I'm just gonna show up and be in your way...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a really good time hanging out with Hedgerow, Stumpy and the boys up here in the northland. We got to play with saws, eat like pigs, did a little swimming in Lake Michigan, and Me and Sarah got to have a really good hour and a half conversation with Stumpy about certain body functions that are some times undesireable (but often quite fun). We are going to try real hard to make it down to the Jasper GTG we will keep you all posted.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

 wendell  said:


> Hey Stephen, where do you get those D ring starter handles you have on all your saws? I think I'm going to be needing one for this 064/66. :help:



Send me a PM with address and I'll send one. I got a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot to add I like that saw I ran it at Terry's GTG. :Rock:


----------



## RVALUE

This thing edited the web page. w w w . etc.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> Had a really good time hanging out with Hedgerow, Stumpy and the boys up here in the northland. We got to play with saws, eat like pigs, did a little swimming in Lake Michigan, and Me and Sarah got to have a really good hour and a half conversation with Stumpy about certain body functions that are some times undesireable (but often quite fun). We are going to try real hard to make it down to the Jasper GTG we will keep you all posted.



you better I want to meet you guys. and run that Stumpbroke 7900...


----------



## specter29

I know this is a long ways out but anyone have an Idea of when your GTG will in Spring Cause I aint missing. this falls out :msp_sad: but im blocking out the week for your spring one


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I know this is a long ways out but anyone have an Idea of when your GTG will in Spring Cause I aint missing. this falls out :msp_sad: but im blocking out the week for your spring one



Date not set yet...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Date not set yet...



Well when are you going to set it. :msp_wink::msp_razz::msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well when are you going to set it. :msp_wink::msp_razz::msp_razz:



IDK??? Who was wanting to hold one in the spring?


----------



## Freehand

It's a whole lot of work setting one up, not to be taken lightly. Hats off to guys like Mr. Dan that pull it together every year without complaint.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> It's a whole lot of work setting one up, not to be taken lightly. Hats off to guys like Mr. Dan that pull it together every year without complaint.



2nd all of that. :Rock:


----------



## Showme

wendell said:


> Hey Stephen, where do you get those D ring starter handles you have on all your saws? I think I'm going to be needing one for this 064/66. :help:


Oooh, is it hard to start? :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Oooh, is it hard to start? :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin:



Not really... You just gotta start it with your MAN HANDS!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> It's a whole lot of work setting one up, not to be taken lightly. Hats off to guys like Mr. Dan that pull it together every year without complaint.



Dan is the man


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dan is the man



Yup... I guess stephen and I can have a high powered meeting over a bottle of crown black and decide to appoint the spring host when we meet this fall...
Maybe while leaning on a stupid big sycamore log...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... I guess stephen and I can have a high powered meeting over a bottle of crown black and decide to appoint the spring host when we meet this fall...
> Maybe while leaning on a stupid big sycamore log...



when all you guys get a date figured let me know cause i'll bring some of that pie. plus I'd like to meet these great people Matt and Stumpy told me about :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Freehand said:


> It's a whole lot of work setting one up, not to be taken lightly. Hats off to guys like Mr. Dan that pull it together every year without complaint.



double ditto. stephen and james too


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

specter29 said:


> when all you guys get a date figured let me know cause i'll bring some of that pie. plus I'd like to meet these great people Matt and Stumpy told me about :msp_thumbsup:



im sure i was me they were talking about :msp_biggrin:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

it is not saw related but half the stuff on this thread aint so here we go. I let a very competant young man ride my motorcycle last friday and a guy pulled out in front of him as he was going down the highway at about 60 mph. He was hurt very badly and has been in icu until this morning. he is now breathing on his own and is expected to survive. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers for a full recovery


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

plumbcrazyjr said:


> it is not saw related but half the stuff on this thread aint so here we go. I let a very competant young man ride my motorcycle last friday and a guy pulled out in front of him as he was going down the highway at about 60 mph. He was hurt very badly and has been in icu until this morning. he is now breathing on his own and is expected to survive. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers for a full recovery



Done Sounds like some prayers have already been answered. Pictures look bad.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

yes they have but he has a long way to go


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any broken bones?


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

breast bone collar bone shoulder blade 4 ribs


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> IDK??? Who was wanting to hold one in the spring?



I have someone in mind, but should clear it with you before I mention your name.:rolleyes2::msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



Its to early for opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I have someone in mind, but should clear it with you before I mention your name.:rolleyes2::msp_biggrin:



:waaaht:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:




Popcorn's butter flavoring may trigger Alzheimer's disease
Diacetyl, already linked to lung damage in people who work in microwave popcorn factories, is also used to produce the distinctive buttery flavor and aroma of margarines, snack foods, candy, baked goods, pet foods, and even some chardonnays.



Read more: Popcorn's butter flavoring may trigger Alzheimer's disease - NY Daily News


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Popcorn's butter flavoring may trigger Alzheimer's disease
> Diacetyl, already linked to lung damage in people who work in microwave popcorn factories, is also used to produce the distinctive buttery flavor and aroma of margarines, snack foods, candy, baked goods, pet foods, and even some chardonnays.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Popcorn's butter flavoring may trigger Alzheimer's disease - NY Daily News



They do treat that powder like a haz-mat over in Jasper MO at the plant...
Maybe Dan should snack on cheese whips instead of popcorn now...


----------



## Steve NW WI




----------



## Freehand

Diacetyl has the ability to penetrate the blood/brain barrier. Not unlike toluene derivatives. Scary stuff. And stuff. opcorn:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

well i guess its back to 

BUTTER

on my popcorn. 
oh, the inhumanity of it all.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Steve NW WI said:


>



I still aint poopin right after all that cheese:bang:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

try some bacon grease. it'll cure what ails ya


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> I still aint poopin right after all that cheese:bang:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


>



Just ate a can of Pork & Beans, that should do some pushin:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just ate a can of Pork & Beans, that should do some pushin:msp_thumbsup:



That would be better than the alternative...!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just ate a can of Pork & Beans, that should do some pushin:msp_thumbsup:



ya better call the hazmat folks and check the wind direction. could get ugly


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That would be better than the alternative...!!!



Yah, I hate goin in from the other end to do any pullin.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Freehand

We need a whole new thread with up to the minute updates on the state of Stumpy's bowels. Consistency, color, and volume coupled with an accurate corn count would bring us all up to speed.

































Or not.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> We need a whole new thread with up to the minute updates on the state of Stumpy's bowels. Consistency, color, and volume coupled with an accurate corn count would bring us all up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> We need a whole new thread with up to the minute updates on the state of Stumpy's bowels. Consistency, color, and volume coupled with an accurate corn count would bring us all up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.



I haven't had any corn for a week or so, but maybee I should. That would get things up to speed. Would you rather have a video or just pics??????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


>



my thoughts also.:msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> I haven't had any corn for a week or so, but maybee I should. That would get things up to speed. Would you rather have a video or just pics??????



I will pass on both.


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will pass on both.



That's three votes for "or not" 


<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/v5uDY3ItoLs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 8433jeff

Careful Stumpy. This was talked about on today's morning show.

"Fainting" after bowel movements - Neurology - MedHelp

It can lead to slower than normal heart rates.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

8433jeff said:


> Careful Stumpy. This was talked about on today's morning show.
> 
> "Fainting" after bowel movements - Neurology - MedHelp
> 
> It can lead to slower than normal heart rates.



I think that happens if you try to physically push to hard. You know, the red faced, grip the towel rack, vein popping pushing can hurt more than it helps. I prefer the sit & relax method. No stress involved.


----------



## 8433jeff

Stumpys Customs said:


> I think that happens if you try to physically push to hard. You know, the red faced, grip the towel rack, vein popping pushing can hurt more than it helps. I prefer the sit & relax method. *No stress involved.*



I doubt the toilet would agree.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

8433jeff said:


> I doubt the toilet would agree.



Good point.


----------



## Freehand

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_d_qJ8L1dQ8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> ..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I worked a deal with Nancy at Little Switzerland, which is a couple hundred yard walk.
> 
> Mention The Chainsaw GTG for special pricing.
> 
> 
> Cabins In The Ozarks.net



bumping


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> <iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_d_qJ8L1dQ8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> ..



I remember watching that still as funny know as it was then.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening boys.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin' Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

would I make you mad by going in to the 962 and checking the nport numbers?:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> would I make you mad by going in to the 962 and checking the nport numbers?:msp_unsure:



Nope... I'd like to know myself... Cause all I did was widen ports, drop jug .015, and put finger ports in it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... I'd like to know myself... Cause all I did was widen ports, drop jug .015, and put finger ports in it.



:msp_thumbup::cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :msp_thumbup::cool2::cool2::cool2:



Oh, and the lower transfers got disemboweled... 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will get started on checking it out on sunday or monday. My 350 I've been working on sounds mean just have to try it this weekend. Maybe start on a certain jonsered 2094. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will get started on checking it out on sunday or monday. My 350 I've been working on sounds mean just have to try it this weekend. Maybe start on a certain jonsered 2094. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I want to do something with the 9010 too, but can't bring myself to tear it apart right now... I think the Sachs Dolmar 120 is the next victim... It poses some challenges though. We'll just have to see what can be made of it.


----------



## atvguns

Spring GTG at Hedgerow's cool :msp_thumbup: Is the date set yet?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Spring GTG at Hedgerow's cool :msp_thumbup: Is the date set yet?



Not so sure about that one... We'll discuss stuff like that at Dan's... I think Les may want to have one... He's opening a saw shop!!!


----------



## RVALUE

:clock:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> :clock:



Yup... The clock is ticking... And I got something for the Jasper host... If I can get it loaded...
Dan needs a throne... That's not made of porcelain.
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Any rain up your way Hedgerow


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Any rain up your way Hedgerow



Rain in Springfield, nothin at the house.


----------



## atvguns

From the looks of things the creek should be about waist deep on Stumpy by now I will let you know the totals when I get home tonight. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


>


Great job on the chair
I am pretty sure Dan will need a foot stool to go with that.


----------



## andydodgegeek

atvguns said:


> Great job on the chair
> I am pretty sure Dan will need a foot stool to go with that.



If I can make it down there I will make a stool. I will also carve something to put your feet up on.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> From the looks of things the creek should be about waist deep on Stumpy by now I will let you know the totals when I get home tonight. :msp_thumbsup:



We've got about a foot.... in between drops
The storms keep splitting right before they reach me.


----------



## specter29

andydodgegeek said:


> If I can make it down there I will make a stool. I will also carve something to put your feet up on.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hmm how to get the 576AT back to Stumpy for Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG let me think :msp_rolleyes::msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> Hmm how to get the 576AT back to Stumpy for Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG let me think :msp_rolleyes::msp_smile:



They may never show up if you do that!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump!!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Wolfcsm

Dan, would it be OK with you to bring along a saw or two that I put up for sale or trade?

Have been thinking about selling my Homelite 1130G and Mac 10-10. Both might go to folks that can get more use / pleasure out of them than I can.

Hal


----------



## Freehand

I was wondering the same thing. Maybe a common table everyone could put their sale / trade stuff on?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Maybe a common table everyone could put their sale / trade stuff on?



What are you selling? a 757? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> What are you selling? a 757? :msp_ohmy:



Ha-ha, naw. But yer givin' me ideas……...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How is everybody tonite?:wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How is everybody tonite?:wink2:



Pretty good, but I could really use a 757... 
I'm pretty sure of it...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I NEED A 3120 but that don't mean I will get one.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Pretty good, but I could really use a 757...
> I'm pretty sure of it...
> :msp_biggrin:



Sold!


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Sold!



Is that the slinger 757???
We'll talk turkey come October...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stopped in to pass out some late night rep,was able to hit six of you.


----------



## RVALUE

Dunno if this is early or late, ..... :msp_unsure:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Dunno if this is early or late, ..... :msp_unsure:



I think it is.:wink2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth and everyone else here in GTG land. I see a few of us are thinking about going to the Iowa gtg. I met the host at spring gtg,seems like a nice guy for a young pup.:msp_smile:
Anybody hear from Les or WSC lately? Another beautiful day here in NW MO.,no rain,but has cooled down. A lot of the farmers are cutting and baleing their corn around here,trying to salvage something. Need to go fill my coffee cup,I'm still a quart low this morning.


----------



## sunfish

Morning, Jim. 

Been very nice weather all week! We got 3.5" of rain night before last. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wolfcsm said:


> Dan, would it be OK with you to bring along a saw or two that I put up for sale or trade?
> 
> Have been thinking about selling my Homelite 1130G and Mac 10-10. Both might go to folks that can get more use / pleasure out of them than I can.
> 
> Hal



I might have to try to scrounge some folding money,... I've got 8 BIG oaks dropped (with the 660 before torching it...)that I'm pretty sure the Stumpbroke 372 will handle, but a SIX cube saw might handle easier... Someday I'l be able to afford a BIG one again...


----------



## specter29

Locust Cutter said:


> I might have to try to scrounge some folding money,... I've got 8 BIG oaks dropped (with the 660 before torching it...)that I'm pretty sure the Stumpbroke 372 will handle, but a SIX cube saw might handle easier... Someday I'l be able to afford a BIG one again...



I been meaning ask you hows the Stumpbroke 372 working out? I know when i had it was one mean saw.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> Morning, Jim.
> 
> Been very nice weather all week! We got 3.5" of rain night before last. :msp_biggrin:



Morning Don,we haven't had a decent rain in months,a tenth or two here and there. Did any of that rain soak in or did all run down the creek?


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> I been meaning ask you hows the Stumpbroke 372 working out? I know when i had it was one mean saw.



IDK... Between the heat and the drought, I've not been all too' inclined to run saws and my rancher friend is afraid of inadvertently starting a fire:msp_scared: For the whole 1/2 tank I've ran through it so far,.... MEAN I should be doing a couple small OTS tree removals soon though where it'll come in handy. I like the Dolkita, but it's compression SUCKS.... It will have to go visit Stump at some point when $$$ frees up, or I make E6 whichever comes first. :msp_sad:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> IDK... Between the heat and the drought, I've not been all too' inclined to run saws and my rancher friend is afraid of inadvertently starting a fire:msp_scared: For the whole 1/2 tank I've ran through it so far,.... MEAN I should be doing a couple small OTS tree removals soon though where it'll come in handy. I like the Dolkita, but it's compression SUCKS.... It will have to go visit Stump at some point when $$$ frees up, or I make E6 whichever comes first. :msp_sad:



OR, I may sell the Dolkita to help towards a 395, 562, 880, or a replacement 346xp or MS660...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> OR, I may sell the Dolkita to help towards a 395, 562, 880, or a replacement 346xp or MS660...



Bryon did you ever get the recoil fixed on your mac 35a? I have dads 35 running,but needs the chain sharpened or replaced.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Don,we haven't had a decent rain in months,a tenth or two here and there. Did any of that rain soak in or did all run down the creek?



It soaked in good. Best rain we've had in a long, long time. Can't remember the last time.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> It soaked in good. Best rain we've had in a long, long time. Can't remember the last time.



We never did get anything out of that system... 
But south of 44 really got the good stuff...!!


----------



## RVALUE

sunfish said:


> It soaked in good. Best rain we've had in a long, long time. Can't remember the last time.



We're just 3 1/4 inches behind you.......


----------



## logging22

Rain. PFTTTTTT!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Rain. PFTTTTTT!!



About time you checked in,you get that skidder fixed?


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Rain. PFTTTTTT!!




Howdy Les hows the shop going


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> Morning, Jim.
> 
> Been very nice weather all week! We got 3.5" of rain night before last. :msp_biggrin:



I sat here at work that night thinking man we are getting alot or rain. When I got home and checked my guage it was only an inch. But I guess that is better than nothing.


----------



## logging22

No luck on the skidder yet. Parts are hard to come by and expensive as all hell. Everybody got rain but me i guess. Wind and lightning. Bummer.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> No luck on the skidder yet. Parts are hard to come by and expensive as all hell. Everybody got rain but me i guess. Wind and lightning. Bummer.



Machinery can be such a pain in the ass sometimes... 
Is the shop open for business???


----------



## RVALUE

I've got a new 353.

Extra.


----------



## MO-Iron

Thought that I would drop in and say hi to everyone!
After the drought finished off any chance of a second hay cutting, we decided to resurrect the old construction company. We have stayed really busy till last week. Following my normal luck, when the cooler temperatures finally hit, we ran out of work. I guess that a little break will help this old body recover from all the plus 100 degree days that we had.

I found out that a neighbor had traded a new MS 460(half of the second tank of gas is still in the saw) to our local dealer for a new 660. With a little trading, that 460 is now sitting in my shop.:msp_tongue: I had my heart set on a 385XP, but after Stumpy performs his magic, the 460 should work out just fine.

In other saw related news, I bought a nice 026 at a farm sale that will be my first candidate for a diy port job. I will bring it to Dan's GTG in October so that you can either congratulate or console me. Hopefully there will be a couple of stock 026/260 to run it against for comparison.

Looking forward to seeing everyone in October!!http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...ttachmentid=249109&d=1345352763&thumb=1&stc=1

MO-Iron


----------



## RVALUE

Wow, consolations or congraduations take a bit of time, so it sounds like you'll be staying a while. 

I've been working on the grass for you tent pushers........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I been real busy this week, sorry I haven't posted any. Steve I didn't get it in the mail this week but I will this week.

Dan you still got that bucket truck? I can't aim this one to miss a building, maybe 20 to 25 at the ground standing dead and rotten. I haven't nailed it all down yet, charity work. Maybe trade you something for use of the truck?


----------



## RVALUE

Such timing, I was just in your neighborhood.....

I have a couple that have to come down in my yard too. :msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning fella's. nice and fall like here this am.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm loving the temp this morning too. I'm about to take the kids outside and see about fixing the actuator cable to the hoist on the dump truck. Got some wood to deal with soon and some hay as well... It would help if the dump feature actually WORKED!:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think I am close or closer to Matt, I'm in Granby Mo.


----------



## sawnami

Picked some oddball crap
View attachment 249163





Don't have a clue what the size or year if the saws are. The two-man bar says Disston on it. Not sure of the other bar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Very nice find Steve.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think I am close or closer to Matt, I'm in Granby Mo.



Yep! That's pretty close!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yep! That's pretty close!



You guys better not have an impromptue GTG I already missed 2 that were planned.


----------



## Hedgerow

Word has gotten out about my saw fettish. 
Had a neighbor stop by and ask me to take a look at a blow down tree too big for anyone to deal with... I'll post a pic tomorrow of it... It's the biggest pecan tree I've ever seen in my life...
Gotta be over 60" at the base... I'll measure it before cutting... I got smoking fodder for 20 years!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Word has gotten out about my saw fettish.
> Had a neighbor stop by and ask me to take a look at a blow down tree too big for anyone to deal with... I'll post a pic tomorrow of it... It's the biggest pecan tree I've ever seen in my life...
> Gotta be over 60" at the base... I'll measure it before cutting... I got smoking fodder for 20 years!!!



That's a GTG log!


----------



## RVALUE

I need a seeder such as would go behind an utv. :hmmm:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Word has gotten out about my saw fettish.
> Had a neighbor stop by and ask me to take a look at a blow down tree too big for anyone to deal with... I'll post a pic tomorrow of it... It's the biggest pecan tree I've ever seen in my life...
> Gotta be over 60" at the base... I'll measure it before cutting... I got smoking fodder for 20 years!!!



Mmmmmmmmmmmm…………..I'll take a hunk……………I'm smokin' a chunk of salmon with shagbark hickory right now………..


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm…………..I'll take a hunk……………I'm smokin' a chunk of salmon with shagbark hickory right now………..



I'll bring a bunch of it down to Dan's... Hope the trunk ain't too rotten... Limbs are all good...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That's a GTG log!



If its solid, I'll save a section for the big bars...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If it's 5ft. Some one is going to need to get a bigger bar.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it's 5ft. Some one is going to need to get a bigger bar.:msp_sneaky:



You know someone who's got one???:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> You know someone who's got one???:msp_wink:



I've got a 48'' .404, large husky mount. Just no chain or saw big enough to put it to good use yet.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> I've got a 48'' .404, large husky mount. Just no chain or saw big enough to put it to good use yet.




 Your chain is at my house.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Your chain is at my house.



That's who has it....I thought I'd talked to somebody about it, just couldn't remember who.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning Gents!!! Now I'm going to bed... I tried to rep most of you, but apparently I have inadvertently limited my rep (mostly) to Mid-Western types I guess I have to sloppily spread love to strangers before making good in here,...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

I don't know who has big huskies.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Picked some oddball crap
> View attachment 249163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have a clue what the size or year if the saws are. The two-man bar says Disston on it. Not sure of the other bar.



that bottom saw looks like it could be a Sears D44 or D49. look at the inside of the AF cover.


----------



## Hedgerow

Check this beast out... That's my neighbor Roger in the pic. He's about 6'1" or so... Biggest Pecan tree I've ever seen, but I have no idea how big they normally get...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Check this beast out... That's my neighbor Roger in the pic. He's about 6'1" or so... Biggest Pecan tree I've ever seen, but I have no idea how big they normally get...



Wow, holy sheet, dang, golly, oh muh gud, gee willikers.

That's a lunker.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Check this beast out... That's my neighbor Roger in the pic. He's about 6'1" or so... Biggest Pecan tree I've ever seen, but I have no idea how big they normally get...



prolly goes without sayin but i'm gonna say it anyway. don't let that thing roll on ya when you're clearing the top branches off. that's gonna be a challenge. bet you could get some good slabs outa that thing too.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> prolly goes without sayin but i'm gonna say it anyway. don't let that thing roll on ya when you're clearing the top branches off. that's gonna be a challenge. bet you could get some good slabs outa that thing too.



I use mechanical assistance... I ain't too good to hide behind a loader tractor...


----------



## Freehand

I carved up a red oak about that size a few years back, 60" at the butt. Some of the limbs were still 15' off the ground. No loader present, had to walk the top limbs out and block them from above. Six cord tree.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I carved up a red oak about that size a few years back, 60" at the butt. Some of the limbs were still 15' off the ground. No loader present, had to walk the top limbs out and block them from above. Six cord tree.



I always wondered if that would work... I got a big standing Maple to get sometime... Do the big limbs try to shake you off when you make the first cut? Or are they somewhat steady?


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I don't know who has big huskies.



I've been called big and husky.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I always wondered if that would work... I got a big standing Maple to get sometime... Do the big limbs try to shake you off when you make the first cut? Or are they somewhat steady?



Depends. The big oak had very stout limbs, and had a solid three point stance to the ground. Walking out as far as you dare and taking that first nip is the tricky part. A birds mouth undercut alleviates this somewhat. 

After that dogging blocks off is a breeze.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Depends. The big oak had very stout limbs, and had a solid three point stance to the ground. Walking out as far as you dare and taking that first nip is the tricky part. A birds mouth undercut alleviates this somewhat.
> 
> After that dogging blocks off is a breeze.



2 of the main limbs are tangled in nearby trees... Kinda makes the butt pucker wondering how they'll react when cut... But I'll figure something out... I've dealt with uglier...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I like cutting that tangled up crap, makes a guy have to think and get creative.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> 2 of the main limbs are tangled in nearby trees... Kinda makes the butt pucker wondering how they'll react when cut... But I'll figure something out... I've dealt with uglier...



Need moar pics, I'm jealous.


----------



## Freehand

Something to think about whilst tightrope blocking. 



<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/M7rPb1MPLK8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That whole video is disturbing....:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Showme

*I'm in*

Well for what it's worth I got a room today. Looking forward to meeting you feller's soon. Only GTG I've been to was when it was in Lebanon, Mo a couple of years back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Well for what it's worth I got a room today. Looking forward to meeting you feller's soon. Only GTG I've been to was when it was in Lebanon, Mo a couple of years back.



This one is way bigger better than that first one in mo. Glad your making it.


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

glad to hear of more people going to these gtg. ive been to two one at jasper and the one at spencer's place there are a bunch of real good guys out there.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That whole video is disturbing....:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



I can't watch things like that. Too many flashbacks.


----------



## Hedgerow

plumbcrazyjr said:


> glad to hear of more people going to these gtg. ive been to two one at jasper and the one at spencer's place there are a bunch of real good guys out there.



And a couple of us freaks... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> And a couple of us freaks... :hmm3grin2orange:



I was left out......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was left out......



You sure???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got a call, my 038 is going under the knife (grinder) I hope he is gentle on the old girl. I gave up some parts a while back for this saw to be built. :Rock: 

Don't tell any of the saw guys on this site I am waisting it on a old heavy Boat anchor. :Bang: 

Just for those that don't know I hunting 038 saws and parts or parts saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just got a call, my 038 is going under the knife (grinder) I hope he is gentle on the old girl. I gave up some parts a while back for this saw to be built. :Rock:
> 
> Don't tell any of the saw guys on this site I am waisting it on a old heavy Boat anchor. :Bang:
> 
> Just for those that don't know I hunting 038 saws and parts or parts saws.



038's are best when ported... Tell Wiggs do his best, cause if he don't, there's a 372 waiting to eat that mean piece of magnesium...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

He is like me not reading the sight lately I have only read this thread last couple months.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Stranger? Tooth get healed up?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just got a call, my 038 is going under the knife (grinder) I hope he is gentle on the old girl. I gave up some parts a while back for this saw to be built. :Rock:
> 
> Don't tell any of the saw guys on this site I am waisting it on a old heavy Boat anchor. :Bang:
> 
> Just for those that don't know I hunting 038 saws and parts or parts saws.



I won't tell if you won't tell I'm sending the cute little "free" 026 I got from a supergreat feller down MO way this spring under for a second surgery.. 'we can rebuild him-make him better....' Comes to mind.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I won't tell if you won't tell I'm sending the cute little "free" 026 I got from a supergreat feller down MO way this spring under for a second surgery.. 'we can rebuild him-make him better....' Comes to mind.



Sounds great, glad you like that saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows it going Stranger? Tooth get healed up?



Yep, I'm back to running a 100 mph you guys don't have a chance come October.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats great. Wish it would rain.....


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Showme

Anybody else making and remaking their list of which saws to bring to the GTG?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just kinda considering right now. wonder if i could get all my saws in the ranger?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Anybody else making and remaking their list of which saws to bring to the GTG?



I usually load by priority, then stop when I run out of room...:msp_wink:


----------



## Showme

It's a dilema isn't it. My best friend told me Saturday I was a hoarder. That hurt, I thought I was a collector.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Showme said:


> It's a dilema isn't it. My best friend told me Saturday I was a hoarder. That hurt, I thought I was a collector.



sounds like your best friend may be a douche. i think you're a collector. just like me


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> sounds like your best friend may be a douche. i think you're a collector. just like me



Enabler!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Enabler!!!



par excellance! oh, forgot to mention that hedge is a collector too. nahni nahni booboo


----------



## Freehand

Showme said:


> It's a dilema isn't it. My best friend told me Saturday I was a hoarder. That hurt, I thought I was a collector.



Back your truck up to mine at the gtg and I will remedy all that shame and humiliation posthaste. I'll send you back with a ms170 and a pic of all your saws on my truck for your friend's perusal……….:msp_ohmy:


----------



## RVALUE

Good thing we're having this GTG. I just got invited to go sit on a mountain in Idaho, and shoot all the elk as they walk in the yard. 

Only for two months.....


----------



## Showme

RVALUE said:


> Good thing we're having this GTG. I just got invited to go sit on a mountain in Idaho, and shoot all the elk as they walk in the yard.
> 
> Only for two months.....



Well, that is something I would have to help out with. Those elk can"t just be allowed to walk everywhere.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I usually load by priority, then stop when I run out of room...:msp_wink:



You aint gonna be bringin that old 9010 with ya again are ya?:msp_scared::msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I usually load by priority, then stop when I run out of room...:msp_wink:



I am considering Pulling a trailer.Just so I have enough room for the P100.:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> that bottom saw looks like it could be a Sears D44 or D49. look at the inside of the AF cover.



Hey Jerry, thanks for the information. It turns out to be a D49.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You aint gonna be bringin that old 9010 with ya again are ya?:msp_scared::msp_w00t:



If I don't kill it these next couple weeks... Things are fixin to get sporty around here... Got 10 gallons of bar oil... 
Hope that lasts for a bit...


----------



## john taliaferro

Ten gallons would last me five years or so .


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> If I don't kill it these next couple weeks... Things are fixin to get sporty around here... Got 10 gallons of bar oil...
> Hope that lasts for a bit...



That would last about 1-2 years for me as I average 5-7, 1 gallon jugs per year...


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Good thing we're having this GTG. I just got invited to go sit on a mountain in Idaho, and shoot all the elk as they walk in the yard.
> 
> Only for two months.....



My sporterized VZ24 8x57mm Mauser bolt action and I could help with that dilemma... Mmmmm,... Tasty Elk...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> I carved up a red oak about that size a few years back, 60" at the butt. Some of the limbs were still 15' off the ground. No loader present, had to walk the top limbs out and block them from above. Six cord tree.



Dad and I cleaned up a Blackjack Oak last year off a friend's ranch. I forget the exact amt, but it Filled a 20'x7.5' landscape trailer with 5' sides, twice. 4 misc pickup bed loads as well. It was A LOT of wood and A LOT of work. That finished breaking the 660 in noodling most of it to manageable proportions. I now own a dump truck...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> If I don't kill it these next couple weeks... Things are fixin to get sporty around here... Got 10 gallons of bar oil...
> Hope that lasts for a bit...





john taliaferro said:


> Ten gallons would last me five years or so .





Locust Cutter said:


> That would last about 1-2 years for me as I average 5-7, 1 gallon jugs per year...



So 25 gal. is overkill???????????:rolleyes2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That would last about 1-2 years for me as I average 5-7, 1 gallon jugs per year...



I need to do a better job keeping track of these things... Ive used a 5 gal bucket worth just farting around this summer... The next 4 weeks are gonna be doozie's... What really sucks, is its all gotta be piled outside... 
I need another barn...
:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> So 25 gal. is overkill???????????:rolleyes2:



Something tells me Steve gets oil the same way I do...:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

Yep. They fixed the oil dispensers the other day so the supply will diminish until they start leaking again. :

A mix of Mobil 1 synthetic 90w, Dexron VI, and Dexos 5w-30. Works really good!


----------



## sawnami

Hey Jim, this person must not have gotten her coffee quick enough. You just don't mess with some people before their first cup of the day:
View attachment 249632


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Hey Jim, this person must not have gotten her coffee quick enough. You just don't mess with some people before their first cup of the day:
> View attachment 249632



Death by coffee mug???
Must have been one of those stainless steel jobs... :msp_scared:

As far as oil, I'm currently on my 3rd drum leavin's of mobil 220 V...
You're right, that high dollar gear oil is good stuff...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> So 25 gal. is overkill???????????:rolleyes2:



Not if you SHARE with your CAD addicted friends!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Hey Jim, this person must not have gotten her coffee quick enough. You just don't mess with some people before their first cup of the day:
> View attachment 249632



All I'm getting is a red x.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mo. Jim said:


> All I'm getting is a red x.



Lets see if this helps ya Jim:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Crap - a spammer, and no ammo to light em up with red paint. Reported anyhow.


----------



## RVALUE

Bombed away.


----------



## RVALUE

However it occurred to me the futility of such actions.


----------



## Steve NW WI

It is of course, futile. It somehow makes me feel better after a long day of putting up with maroons at work to just push the nuke button on one of these guys.


----------



## RVALUE

Steve NW WI said:


> It is of course, futile. It somehow makes me feel better after a long day of putting up with maroons at work to just push the nuke button on one of these guys.



Just be glad you don't work with chartreuses or fuscias.


----------



## Hedgerow

Or Red Green for that matter...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Steve NW WI said:


> It is of course, futile. It somehow makes me feel better after a long day of putting up with maroons at work to just push the nuke button on one of these guys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So how are the men from the south side.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

Rope sez he's not coming this fall. :msp_mad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thats to bad I would like to meet him. Hope he gets his deer this year..


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So how are the men from the south side.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



Pretty good... Just made a couple cuts with the 361 stumpy just got done... 
Holy rpm's BatMan!!!
We'll see what it's made of Saturday...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It should handle the small end of that pecan.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I should handle the small end of that pecan.



Yep... Angrily too...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Not to ask an ignoramus question, but who was spamming? I guess I missed it... So Stumpy built a 361?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI

It was just another of the nightly automated spambots. It got cleaned up before you saw it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

10-4. Goodnight Y'all!


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


>



You sure are smiling alot lately Dan...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Driving around all the fence rows today picking up the wood I cut this spring.


----------



## Hedgerow

Cool pic... I think ya left a piece over there to the right...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I pushed the clutch in and took the pic still moving, have I said I love the iPhone posting when and wherever I am.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I pushed the clutch in and took the pic still moving, have I said I love the iPhone posting when and wherever I am.



They are pretty cool, ain't they?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> They are pretty cool, ain't they?



Yep and not only is it a smart phone the bill smarts too. :Bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep and not only is it a smart phone the bill smarts too. :Bang:



True dat...
Just be glad you don't have 3 of em'...:msp_mad:


----------



## Freehand

Uh-oh.


http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/206341.htm


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We are finally getting a nice easy rain.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We are finally getting a nice easy rain.



Morning Kenneth,same here,just hope lasts a while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It could rain like this all day and we still would be behind. Jim are you going to Iowa the 1st?


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It could rain like this all day and we still would be behind. Jim are you going to Iowa the 1st?



Lord willing and the crick don't rise,I plan on being there. It's not a Jasper gtg,but I think you would enjoy it. They are a good bunch of guys.


----------



## Steve NW WI

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It could rain like this all day and we still would be behind. Jim are you going to Iowa the 1st?



Thought IA was Oct 6, did they move it on me?


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Thought IA was Oct 6, did they move it on me?



It better be the 6th!!! Or I'm sunk!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got your attention:hmm3grin2orange: the 6th sounds right.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Mattt is that Pecan tree smoking size wood yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Mattt is that Pecan tree smoking size wood yet.



Yes sir!!! Got the whole thing chunked up today... Still got some splitting to do tomorrow... That 9010 went through 2 gallons of premix today!!! Thoroughly kicked my ass...
Just got out of the pool and having a bourbon on the deck waiting on the rain to roll in...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like a plan. You know if you would have had a big red saw you wouldn't have had to work so hard.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

I just got in from cooking for the Christian Waterfowlers Association. Misplaced my mouse so this is an archaic method of navigation.

Next event: GTG


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> You sure are smiling alot lately Dan...:hmm3grin2orange:



Too tired to do anything else.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oooohh yyyyaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## atvguns

Looks like the rain is traveling faster north than east. Sure hope it makes it here


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,been getting a few small showers off and on since yesterday. REJ2 in Milford,Ks. said they had 6.7 inches,talk about overkill.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents,been getting a few small showers off and on since yesterday. REJ2 in Milford,Ks. said they had 6.7 inches,talk about overkill.



That is overkill... But it's the overkill that fills the ponds!!!
C'mon overkill!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents,been getting a few small showers off and on since yesterday. REJ2 in Milford,Ks. said they had 6.7 inches,talk about overkill.



Been doing the same here. We could use a pond filler. But these nice easy rains are nice.


----------



## RVALUE

We got 1 1/2 inches today, wasn't home so don't know how fast. Big help.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt I really like the 962. Can't really tell if adjusting the port timing helped. But it definately did not hurt it.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt I really like the 962. Can't really tell if adjusting the port timing helped. But it definately did not hurt it.:cool2::cool2:



What did you change?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I changed some of the porting # and how the exhaust port was shaped.


----------



## RVALUE

And......... Have a good extension cord for the gtg!


----------



## atvguns

Good morning men. Post up some of your rain totals for the weekend so I will have something to complain about. :msp_w00t:


----------



## sawnami

I'll make you feel better. 1/10 of an inch here:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

1.5" total here...


----------



## Lurch2

Just shy of an inch. Finally.


----------



## Freehand

Just south of two inches. Most of it around midnight last night.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I changed some of the porting # and how the exhaust port was shaped.



Can't wait to run it in Iowa!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Good morning men. Post up some of your rain totals for the weekend so I will have something to complain about. :msp_w00t:



0.41"


----------



## RVALUE

An inch and a half of_ rain_......



not to be confused with anything else......


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin all...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes it is...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ohhh ya hey dont'cha know, how are my southern chainsawin brothers? I just got my time off at work and I and the wife will be making it down there to your gtg in arkansas. I'll be having y'all talkin right in no time. Ya sure you betcha. Dont'cha know im a Minnesotan, yaaa!


----------



## RVALUE

We just had the Winchester exhibition shooting team here. I think they are from Minnesota.......

Hard to figure out what they said, but they can shoot fast.....


I'd better go pick up the irrigation.....


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> Good morning men. Post up some of your rain totals for the weekend so I will have something to complain about. :msp_w00t:



About 2.27" here finally...:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> Ohhh ya hey dont'cha know, how are my southern chainsawin brothers, *eh*? I just got my time off at work and I and the wife will be making it down there to your gtg in arkansas, *eh?* I'll be having y'all talkin right in no time *eh?* Ya sure you betcha, *eh?* Dont'cha know im a Minnesotan, *eh?*



fixed it for ya, eh? this is how the last bunch of minnesotans i worked with talked, eh? after three months they had me doing it to, eh? was glad when that relationship ended so i could finally revert to proper speech, eh?


----------



## Hedgerow

Stephen gave me an idea... That makes for a pretty cool picture...


----------



## Hedgerow

The Pecan tree didn't look so intimidating after a couple hours hacking on it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The Pecan tree didn't look so intimidating after a couple hours hacking on it...



Nice looking pictures...


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpy sent me a new toy to play with... :hmm3grin2orange:
Cut gooood.... But made me feel dirty a little...






I think it wants to cut my leg off or something... It's quite angry... :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice looking pictures...



Almost as nice as this one...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wait till he puts that new sticker on it you will really feel dirty.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wait till he puts that new sticker on it you will really feel dirty.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Fortunately, it's going to it's owner soon. I think in Ohio...

Big tree equipment loaded and ready...


----------



## RVALUE

quiet here......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> quiet here......



Too quiet...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen gave me an idea... That makes for a pretty cool picture...



:msp_scared: Get on your side of the road.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> :msp_scared: Get on your side of the road.



Hey... Are you bringing a flatbed trailer to Dan's??? I think it's your turn...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> :msp_scared: Get on your side of the road.



It's not easy to drive while taking a picture of the outside rear view mirror. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> It's not easy to drive while taking a picture of the outside rear view mirror. :msp_sneaky:



The combine takes up the whole road, why can't a truck and trailer???:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The combine takes up the whole road, why can't a truck and trailer???:msp_rolleyes:



Some trucks do take up the road.


----------



## Lurch2

Eh, I don't see any lines. What's the problem? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> Eh, I don't see any lines. What's the problem? :msp_confused:



Works for me...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Saw Mr. Dan on the highway outside of Kingston today. Passed him like he was standing still.

Not like he was hauling anything.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any of the Arkansas boys gets any of Isaac.:msp_unsure:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sposed to git couple inches of rain. we'll see.


----------



## Freehand

Just seeing the first outer band here. No rain yet, supposedly the folks on the eastern side of it will see the most.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Saw Mr. Dan on the highway outside of Kingston today. Passed him like he was standing still.
> 
> Not like he was hauling anything.



He was taking a leak on the side of the road..... So that's pretty close to still standing.

Carry on.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> He was taking a leak on the side of the road..... So that's pretty close to still standing.
> 
> Carry on.......


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> He was taking a leak on the side of the road..... So that's pretty close to still standing.
> 
> Carry on.......



Hope the thrown empty beer can and middle finger weren't taken the wrong way…………That's how we say wassup in Deer.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got done pushing up and burning a years worth of brush and trimmings. Warm Fire.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon gents,anyone getting any rain,had a few sprinkels here. Looking at the doppler it's solid green all the way from Ia. south to the coast. 
Neighbor and I went and checked out a wood cutting site yesterday. All the black locust and hedge we can cut before he gets around to dozeing it. Easy access in good weather and 15 mile or less from home.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon gents,anyone getting any rain,had a few sprinkels here. Looking at the doppler it's solid green all the way from Ia. south to the coast.
> Neighbor and I went and checked out a wood cutting site yesterday. All the black locust and hedge we can cut before he gets around to dozeing it. Easy access in good weather and 15 mile or less from home.



1.5 inches so far here... That spot sounds like a firewood honey hole...


----------



## atvguns

2.4 inches of rain :msp_thumbsup: things are looking up


----------



## logging22

Got a few drops in between the down pours! 2 inches and counting.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rain is a GREAT thing....


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Rain is a GREAT thing....



Hope your getting more rain than I have so far. The radio keeps saying chances of rain and thunder storms and I'm still waiting. You still planning on going to the Iowa gtg?
Where's Stephen,I pulled another tooth last night and going to use the money I saved to buy saw parts.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got another half inch today... I had a nice surprise tonight...
Jon, "heavyfuel" stopped by with the kids for a visit on his way to Tulsa!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,had some rain during the wee hours,don't know how much yet. Still calling for showers off and on today. They canceled a big circle track race east of me they had scheduled for tonight. Have a safe one where ever you are.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim it started here about 1 yesterday afternoon been raining off and on since. I have Mud puddles in the drive.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim it started here about 1 yesterday afternoon been raining off and on since. I have Mud puddles in the drive.


Nice to see puddles eh?
Worked up just shy of 1 cord of Pecan yesterday.. Need to get another load now... Guess I'll do it in the rain...


----------



## sawnami

2 1/2 inches here so far. Looks like I'll have to remember how to run the lawn tractor. That was the only upside of the lack of rain.

Going to switch fireplace inserts this weekend. Borrowed a hydraulic lift table from work to handle them. The one that I'm putting in weights 571 lbs. Over 50,000 BTU and supposed to use 1/3 less wood and burn longer. We'll see. Didn't loose any log size, they both handle a 22 incher. The old one is going on Craigslist.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Hope your getting more rain than I have so far. The radio keeps saying chances of rain and thunder storms and I'm still waiting. You still planning on going to the Iowa gtg?
> Where's Stephen,I pulled another tooth last night and going to use the money I saved to buy saw parts.



Still planniing on going to Iowa. My dad said we have had 2 1/4 inches as of this morning I was guessing about 2. still raining lightly as we speak. Stoped last sunday and talked to Carl in St joe he has some nice saws. He has a wealth of information. Hope the rain keeps up all week end.


----------



## Hedgerow

Another load of pecan down... I'm soaked, but last I checked, rain ain't salty...:msp_angry:


----------



## logging22

Got another half inch today. Still cloudy and a little windy. More to come i think.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rain stopped here about 11 this morning partly cloudy now slight breeze. It is almost muddy.:msp_smile:. still have some cracks. Been working on a special chain hope it will cut.:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

It's real muddy here... Rained all day... I'll check the gauge in the morning...


----------



## john taliaferro

we got 2.5 " and i got to run my new 200, a good day in the Ozarks . o and its still raining ,well heavy mist. But that counts right.


----------



## old cookie

Just shy of 2.6 total I had forgot what mud was until i was spinning up the lane.I am 15 miles north of joplin.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Just shy of 2.6 total I had forgot what mud was until i was spinning up the lane.I am 15 miles north of joplin.



Good to hear from you cookie... You gonna make it to the GTG this October???


----------



## RVALUE

3/4 inch here...... At least it's greening up. Haven't been to Jasper to check there.

The grass is perfect in line for a good GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## RVALUE

Steve NW WI said:


>




Lawn is being mowed!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,went fishing on the Mo. river yesterday with my neighbor and came home empty handed. We were fishing the holes behind the rock dikes,you could see the fish stacked in the holes on the fish finder,but they weren't interested in what we had to offer. We had cut bait,gold fish,tobacco worms and night crawlers. They were catching some nice blues and flathead earlier in the week. The river was up quite a bit,it was flowing over the dikes. We had three bighead carp jump in the boat when we were leaving one hole,they were small ones though. The big ones can knock you clean out of the boat. Hope everyone is having a good holiday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents,went fishing on the Mo. river yesterday with my neighbor and came home empty handed. We were fishing the holes behind the rock dikes,you could see the fish stacked in the holes on the fish finder,but they weren't interested in what we had to offer. We had cut bait,gold fish,tobacco worms and night crawlers. They were catching some nice blues and flathead earlier in the week. The river was up quite a bit,it was flowing over the dikes. We had three bighead carp jump in the boat when we were leaving one hole,they were small ones though. The big ones can knock you clean out of the boat. Hope everyone is having a good holiday.




Glad you are having a good holiday wkend. Haven't don a lot this wkend sharpened a chain or two. went to a cook out sat evening. just sort of been bumming around.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me, Sarah, and my brother took our pontoon out yesterday and we caught alot of fish. Probably 30+ northern pike, a couple of largemouth bass, and 1 walleye. Nice weather and some good luck, overall the day was excellent. My brother had about a 4 pound northern on and when he was taking the hook out he started bellyacheing about something hurting, I asked what happened and he said the lure came out of the fishes mouth and the hook then went and pierced right thru his fingernail. I had to listen to him whine about that the rest of the day. HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,had a storm move through last night,some heavy rain and a lot of thunderboomers. I haven't been out to check the rain guage yet. I think it might be a good day to burn my brush pile.


----------



## Hedgerow

Burn em' while you can Jim!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks. Jim so how much rain did ou get.


----------



## john taliaferro

my yard needs mowed


----------



## Freehand

john taliaferro said:


> my yard needs mowed



Me too, with all the bare spots from the drought I'm gonna let it seed. Unless I see the code enforcement guy tooling around………..


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening folks. Jim so how much rain did ou get.



We got right at two inchs


----------



## RVALUE

The big question is whether it will rain in Jasper before Friday Midnight? This Friday?


----------



## rburg

How close to Harrison AR is the gtg site? I passed thru Harrison on the way to Branson and just wondered how far I was from where all the fun will be in October.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> How close to Harrison AR is the gtg site? I passed thru Harrison on the way to Branson and just wondered how far I was from where all the fun will be in October.



Not far at all... It's about 30 min. south of Harrison...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Depends on how fast you can drive thru the curves the last one is the tough one. :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Depends on how fast you can drive thru the curves the last one is the tough one. :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Hahaha!!! Yeah... That last left turn is a dandy with a gooseneck trailer...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mornin folks how's things. Haven't seen Stumpy post in a while, how's he doing?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Mornin folks how's things. Haven't seen Stumpy post in a while, how's he doing?



Loggin22 has him working on a "double dog top secret project"... It races this weekend, so I think he'll have it wrapped up soon and be trolling the threads shortly...
No pun intended...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Depends on how fast you can drive thru the curves the last one is the tough one. :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Hey Kenneth... Is this the model we were discussing the other day???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm here, just been lurking in the shadows. I got a bad habbit of reading & not posting, then realize it looks like I aint here cuase I don't say anything. Not that I have anything important to say. Just saying..................

Getting a saw ready for the races at the fair down in Doniphan this saturday.  
Gonna play with some big dawgs.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Wish you luck Stumpy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Wish you luck Stumpy.



Thanks, I just hope the saw runs after I get done with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Kenneth... Is this the model we were discussing the other day???



I think that is the same will have to look friday. does it have a big throat on the file holder?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think that is the same will have to look friday. does it have a big throat on the file holder?



Yep...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Do you have discussed file.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you have discussed file.



I'm a disgusted filer, but I don't have the discussed file...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I'm a disgusted filer, but I don't have the discussed file...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sneak peak


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

looks space age.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Yee-haw!!!
Bevel the hell out of those!!!

LIKE...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sneak peak



looks wicked. let us know how it does


----------



## Freehand

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sneak peak



Hot dayumm, looks like a spaceman hooking his thumbs in his nose……….


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sneak peak



Looks like you got some sort of metal eating termites in your chicken coop.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

It runs, didn't get to cut anything with it yet. Only 205psi comp after it cooled down.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We will need a video of the cut this weekend. Since this is top secret.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> It runs, didn't get to cut anything with it yet. Only 205psi comp after it cooled down.



Is the throttle response good???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Is the throttle response good???



Not to bad. I got it real rich so it's a lil sluggish. I can't run it for very long, not allot of cooling goin on.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not to bad. I got it real rich so it's a lil sluggish. I can't run it for very long, not allot of cooling goin on.



Didn't figure... But it aught to run like a scalded dog...


----------



## Freehand

Dang, don't miss this one guys…….


http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/206772.htm


----------



## Stumpys Customs

here's the abomination. 
[video=youtube_share;5PAwpPrt5Fw]http://youtu.be/5PAwpPrt5Fw[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

Runs like a banshee...
Wish I was gonna be there to watch Les run it this weekend...:msp_sad:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's some pics of it. Gotta be the ugliest saw I ever built.


----------



## specter29

wow stump's that thing cranks props man another great build. he should be pretty happy with that thing


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeesh... It even smells burnt!!! Right through the monitor!!!
:after_boom:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like one of them bbq'd saws. the ugly facade will serve to make the others underestimate the beauty within. just the first run though. after that its gonna be known for what it is.
btw, you running mix, alchie, or what?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like one of them bbq'd saws. the ugly facade will serve to make the others underestimate the beauty within. just the first run though. after that its gonna be known for what it is.
> btw, you running mix, alchie, or what?



It's just 91 non ethanol @ 32:1 full synthetic just like the rest of the saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Is Les gonna try to match with the saw and be all dressed in some burnt up ragedy clothes, maybe smear a little charcoal on his face.


----------



## logging22

andydodgegeek said:


> Is Les gonna try to match with the saw and be all dressed in some burnt up ragedy clothes, maybe smear a little charcoal on his face.



Well, yeah. I look that way most of the time anyway.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

nice yo see you Les. GOOD luck this wkend.


----------



## logging22

Thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Thanks.



What class you gonna run that beast in???


----------



## tlandrum

somebody give us some details of the races going on at the fair. what classes,alkie or gas, 3,4,5,6, open stock appearing. come on guys tell me tell me tell me tell me. i need a race to go to.


----------



## logging22

Stock appearing in 0-2.0
2.1 - 2.5
2.6 - 3.0
3.1 - 3.5
3.6 - 4.0
4.1 - 5.0
5.1 - 6.0
6.1 and up
Modified classes
0 - 4.0
4.1 and up

Stock appearing is just that. Bout anything goes, as long as it LOOKS like a chainsaw. Mostly no pipes in this class. We try not to run alky but ya never know.

Modified class is anything goes. Pipes, fuel, whatever. But, no bike saws. Gotta be chainsaw engine.

If you could make it over here, that would be sweet. I could really use some help. Same guys win here every year. Just cant seem to catch up.


----------



## tlandrum

les my numbers in my sig. give me a call so i can get full details and see if i can get over there.


----------



## RVALUE

How are we doing about 3 foot logs?

I'll start looking.


----------



## RVALUE

We have 1 inch tall alfalfa, that appears to have gotten a bit of rain last night. Perfect!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:msp_biggrin:Good morning folks.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Morning!! 7/10 of rain and 60 MPH winds yesterday will try for round two today hang on to your hats :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Morning!! 7/10 of rain and 60 MPH winds yesterday will try for round two today hang on to your hats :msp_scared:



Should be almost green around there by now???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Morning!! 7/10 of rain and 60 MPH winds yesterday will try for round two today hang on to your hats :msp_scared:



THat storm was just north of me. I got some of the wind but NO rain, nary a drop.:bang:


----------



## rburg

Branson got 2 hard storms yesterday. Yesterday's afternoon storm knocked power out where we were for about 2 hours. Last night's storm knocked power out in another part of Branson that we drove through to get back to the place we are staying at.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

rburg said:


> Branson got 2 hard storms yesterday. Yesterday's afternoon storm knocked power out where we were for about 2 hours. Last night's storm knocked power out in another part of Branson that we drove through to get back to the place we are staying at.



Did you happen to see Grandpatractor from here there in Branson? He and his wife stoped by the shack yesterday for a bit to visit. 

I'm only 1 1/2 hours from Branson.


----------



## rburg

I have seen a couple of co-workers and some people from home, but no AS members. I did go to a small engine shop this morning while my wife was asleep. They were supposed to be a jonsered dealer, but the only thing jonsered they had was some old brochures. They had a nice group of stihls, some huskys, some echoes, and a good supply of shidaiwa trimmers. I hadn't seen a saw for several days so I needed to see a few. One of the employees had on a 562xp shirt, but they had no auto tune saws in stock.


----------



## RVALUE

rburg said:


> Branson got 2 hard storms yesterday. Yesterday's afternoon storm knocked power out where we were for about 2 hours. Last night's storm knocked power out in another part of Branson that we drove through to get back to the place we are staying at.



The gtg is not for another 6 weeks. What's your problem?


----------



## RVALUE

The GTG is only one hour from Branson,


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stumpys Customs said:


> Did you happen to see Grandpatractor from here there in Branson? He and his wife stoped by the shack yesterday for a bit to visit.
> 
> I'm only 1 1/2 hours from Branson.



I saw that Grandpatractor dude at the KY GTG then at the Grantsburg fair races, other than that, NO!


----------



## logging22

Gotta little storm here. Rain and such.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Gotta little storm here. Rain and such.



We had half the roof blow off our facility in Oklahoma...
Rained all over about 40 rolls of paper...:msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

Do I need to come get it?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Do I need to come get it?



It's the insurance company's paper now...:msp_unsure:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Beautiful day we had. hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> It's the insurance company's paper now...:msp_unsure:



... and......


Do we need a new roof?


----------



## RVALUE

PS, I found a rather good sized log,, haven't measured it yet. Should go around 40






I'll get all my friends to help fetch it......


----------



## andydodgegeek

Howdy my southern brothers. Hows things down there. I spent the day cleaning the garage and getting ready for our GTG. We are looking forward to coming down to Arkansas and meeting some more of you good folk. Oh yeah and hows Les doing in his races? That is this weekend am I right?


----------



## logging22

I did same as usual. 3rd place in every class. LOL. The Stumpbroke 44 ran like a dream. Really nice saw. Just a little ugly. Like me!!


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> I did same as usual. 3rd place in every class. LOL. The Stumpbroke 44 ran like a dream. Really nice saw. Just a little ugly. Like me!!




Sounds like you are due for a hug


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> Sounds like you are due for a hug



Yep. Stumpy and Eric jut left, no hugs anywhere. Feel so dirty.


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> Yep. Stumpy and Eric jut left, no hugs anywhere. Feel so dirty.


 They were probably saving the hugs for each other on the way home:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> They were probably saving the hugs for each other on the way home:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats right. Hogging up all the love.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> ... and......
> 
> 
> Do we need a new roof?



Yup... There was structural damage too... So they're trying to decide what the hell is going on over there...


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I did same as usual. 3rd place in every class. LOL. The Stumpbroke 44 ran like a dream. Really nice saw. Just a little ugly. Like me!!



Did you get to run the 361 in anything... Or the 365???


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... There was structural damage too... So they're trying to decide what the hell is going on over there...



Do I need to fix it Monday?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> I did same as usual. 3rd place in every class. LOL. The Stumpbroke 44 ran like a dream. Really nice saw. Just a little ugly. Like me!!



Is it the saw or the chain. Hope there where more than three entered. Did Tlandrum make it.


----------



## tlandrum

too short of notice for me to make the show. after talking with les about the next race i will be there in october for the ozarks timberfest. already got it marked on the calender and will be ready to race when the day arrives. it is about an 8 hr drive for me to come and play for a couple of hrs but when your hooked on alky (nitro saws)lol you need to get your fix somewhere. my little red and black truck will be headed that way for some competition. sometimes a little fresh competition will get things fired up.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Do I need to fix it Monday?



They got the guy who installed it to come deal with it... If you do that kind of stuff, I'll need to get details from you in October... I can keep you on speed dial...


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> too short of notice for me to make the show. after talking with les about the next race i will be there in october for the ozarks timberfest. already got it marked on the calender and will be ready to race when the day arrives. it is about an 8 hr drive for me to come and play for a couple of hrs but when your hooked on alky (nitro saws)lol you need to get your fix somewhere. my little red and black truck will be headed that way for some competition. sometimes a little fresh competition will get things fired up.



The wife and I were planning on making that trip too...
Glad you're gonna make it Terry...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> They got the guy who installed it to come deal with it... If you do that kind of stuff, I'll need to get details from you in October... I can keep you on speed dial...



What's their name, Job Security Construction? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What's their name, Job Security Construction? :hmm3grin2orange:



It's Nowata OK... So most likely a family member... Like a "double cousin"... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What's their name, Job Security Construction? :hmm3grin2orange:



It's Nowata OK... So most likely a family member... Like a "double cousin"... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Here's the only vid I got from this weekends race. My cameraboy forgot he had a camera strapped to his wrist when I was runnin.
[video=youtube_share;sjBVEUHrVdc]http://youtu.be/sjBVEUHrVdc[/video]


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hey Stump....


Be settled up this Thursday, just FYI. 



You goin' to the Wiggz GTG this October buddeh.....??


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey Stump....
> 
> 
> Be settled up this Thursday, just FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> You goin' to the Wiggz GTG this October buddeh.....??




Sweet

I'm gonna try too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whats going on guys?:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats going on guys?:biggrin:



Lots of stuff!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Lots of stuff!!!



Hey Matt,
what length bar are you running on that 7900?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Hey Matt,
> what length bar are you running on that 7900?



24"...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> 24"...



Sissy


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Sissy



Les,
Your bars weigh more than some people's saws... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Sissy



Ok bubba, I'll bite... What are your boys runnin'???:msp_tongue:
The 36" stays on the 9010... But it ain't my favorite for flogging around in the tangled mess...:msp_unsure:


----------



## Freehand

I like a 24 for firewoodin'. opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I like a 24 for firewoodin'. opcorn:



Sheesh... And I always thought a 20" was the ultimate firewood bar...:msp_confused:


----------



## old cookie

I that guess that 7900 would pull ok with a 24" in soft wood. You might wont to get a 16" though, when you get it into some of that hard hedge.


----------



## Locust Cutter

old cookie said:


> I that guess that 7900 would pull ok with a 24" in soft wood. You might wont to get a 16" though, when you get it into some of that hard hedge.



That 039 of Dad's was mean in hedge after the MM w/a 16"bar. The 6401 seems to do all right for having low compression. I haven't really had the opportunity to play with the 372 yet in anything with a constitution... I guess much like saws, there is no one ideal bar plan... I like a 16"/24" combo. A 20" is a good all-around for firewood, but I like a small 16" saw with balls, because no one wants to lift a 70cc saw all day for 2" limbs...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Sheesh... And I always thought a 20" was the ultimate firewood bar...:msp_confused:



Mine wears the 20 unless I get into bigger stuff. 24 is just a titch nose heavy after a couple hours. 28 RW is on the someday list though.



old cookie said:


> I that guess that 7900 would pull ok with a 24" in soft wood. You might wont to get a 16" though, when you get it into some of that hard hedge.



This is why GTGs are necessary. You my friend need some 7900 trigger time. Lemme know how long it takes you to stop grinning afterwards!


----------



## RVALUE

What pretty fall colors


----------



## Freehand

old cookie said:


> You might wont to get a 16" though, when you get it into some of that hard hedge.



If I didn't know any better, I'd say dem's fightin' werds.









Yea, 24's sos I don't have to bend over so fer………...


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> I that guess that 7900 would pull ok with a 24" in soft wood. You might wont to get a 16" though, when you get it into some of that hard hedge.



This is the 7900 w/24" bar buried in a hedge tree...

[video=youtube;5ot-hRehLUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ot-hRehLUI&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=84&feature=plcp[/video]

Just plain "out of the box" awesomeness!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> This is the 7900 w/24" bar buried in a hedge tree...
> 
> [video=youtube;5ot-hRehLUI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ot-hRehLUI&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=84&feature=plcp[/video]
> 
> Just plain "out of the box" awesomeness!!!!



Old cooke has never ran a dolmar 7900:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Old cooke has never ran a dolmar 7900:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Well shoot!!! He could any time he wants to!!! I'll bet he ain't 20 min. from me...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Well shoot!!! He could any time he wants to!!! I'll bet he ain't 20 min. from me...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Is that your own 7900? I didnt know you had one. And its stock?:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Is that your own 7900? I didnt know you had one. And its stock?:msp_confused:



Yes, yes, and bone stock... It's my go to work saw...


----------



## Freehand

That saw's faster than most :misdoubt:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, yes, and bone stock... It's my go to work saw...



Is it new?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Is that your own 7900? I didnt know you had one. And its stock?:msp_confused:



He won't let me touch it


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> He won't let me touch it



You shouldnt put things like that in print!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Is it new?



I bought it new bout a year and a half ago... Been runnin the hell out of it since... Just try to keep it cleaned up as best I can... It's the baseline saw... 
If what stump ports ain't faster than it is, it's back to the drawing board...
:hmm3grin2orange:
I like it...
Alot...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I bought it new bout a year and a half ago... Been runnin the hell out of it since... Just try to keep it cleaned up as best I can... It's the baseline saw...
> If what stump ports ain't faster than it is, it's back to the drawing board...
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> I like it...
> Alot...



That hasn't happend yet so let go of it already.


----------



## RVALUE

Calling out the pretty fall colors? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> That hasn't happend yet so let go of it already.



You just want to molest its pristine stockness!!!
It's a testament to what can be achieved in a factory full of krauts!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> You just want to molest its pristine stockness!!!
> It's a testament to what can be achieved in a factory full of krauts!!!



More can be achieved in a chicken coop. Just sayinotstir:


----------



## atvguns

Stump your PM box is full


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stump your PM box is full



Made some room.:redface:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> More can be achieved in a chicken coop. Just sayinotstir:



Someday... Just not today... I gotta wear it out first... So I can jam it up the nose of the Dolmar haters!!!!!
I can't tell you how many gallons of fuel I've run through that thing... But it's a bunch...
Has better comp now than it did when I opened the box...

I promise, when it goes under the knife, you'll be the one holding it...
That is of course, unless Andy ever gets tired of the Makita, then I'll just take that off his hands...
You know...
Just to be a nice guy...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Someday... Just not today... I gotta wear it out first... So I can jam it up the nose of the Dolmar haters!!!!!
> I can't tell you how many gallons of fuel I've run through that thing... But it's a bunch...
> Has better comp now than it did when I opened the box...
> 
> I promise, when it goes under the knife, you'll be the one holding it...
> That is of course, unless Andy ever gets tired of the Makita, then I'll just take that off his hands...
> You know...
> Just to be a nice guy...




Thanks for the offer there "nice guy." I would have to say there is a chance that some day you will get my dolkita, I dont remember how it goes but its something about hell freezing over.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Thanks for the offer there "nice guy." I would have to say there is a chance that some day you will get my dolkita, I dont remember how it goes but its something about hell freezing over.



It's gettin' chilly Andy....
Just sayin'...
:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It's gettin' chilly Andy....
> Just sayin'...
> :msp_wink:



No it isn't, Im cutting firewood and keepin the flames goin.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> No it isn't, Im cutting firewood and keepin the flames goin.



...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Stump your PM box is full



So is yers.


----------



## old cookie

Hedgerow that 7900 looks like it is pulling that 24 ok. You know i have cut quite a lot of hedge myself, and i reckon that is the first hollow hedge i ever did see.


----------



## Steve NW WI

old cookie said:


> Hedgerow that 7900 looks like it is pulling that 24 ok. You know i have cut quite a lot of hedge myself, and i reckon that is the first hollow hedge i ever did see.



I'm beginnin to think ole cookie crumbs is tryin to push some buttons...must be outta milk to go with his oreos or somethin.


----------



## RVALUE

A crying shame here yesterday. An approximately 16 inch box elder hit the ground. The shame was that another 1000 didn't go with it!

I can't even envision using box elder to exaggerate a saw's cutting ability. 

Just plain worthless........


----------



## RVALUE

BTW, making post comments towards those spammers, such as the gal that's all 4 69 makes one look silly when they delete the post.....

just saying.....


----------



## RVALUE

Things that need to be fixed :

The kitchen A / C we put in last year, taint working. Capacitor?

The paddle on the paddleboat is not teenage rated. (you can't waterski with a paddle boat) This was a handy tool for you romantics . 



Roof / tent Our perfect weather may not hold forever


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe we can make a conscious effort this year not to move cookies all over the yard, they are a PITA when it comes to mowing

Need some more pallet "bins" to hold cookies.

This is enough whining to start a vineyard.


----------



## RVALUE

Almost forgot the campfire to dispose of waste gas and oil.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You are on a roll Dan Keep going.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hedgerow that 7900 looks like it is pulling that 24 ok. You know i have cut quite a lot of hedge myself, and i reckon that is the first hollow hedge i ever did see.



Shoot!!! Thats all I cut!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Things that need to be fixed :
> 
> The kitchen A / C we put in last year, taint working. Capacitor?
> 
> The paddle on the paddleboat is not teenage rated. (you can't waterski with a paddle boat) This was a handy tool for you romantics .
> 
> 
> 
> Roof / tent Our perfect weather may not hold forever



PM sent...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Been real busy haven't read the thread in a long time just stopped to take a pic.












Someone got a husky I can use? My saws look to good for this yellowish greenish wood.

Until later post and run.
Stephen


----------



## Hedgerow

There's your problem Stephen!!! You're cutting all your fence posts into firewood!!!:msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a stump, kind of a long one :bang:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Ok bubba, I'll bite... What are your boys runnin'???:msp_tongue:
> The 36" stays on the 9010... But it ain't my favorite for flogging around in the tangled mess...:msp_unsure:



24" all day. Just bustin on ya a little. I do have a few longer bars that get used once in a while. Cant wait to get the 72" Cannon to go with the chain i found. Isnt that how ya supposed to do it? Chain first, then find a bar to go with it??


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> 24" all day. Just bustin on ya a little. I do have a few longer bars that get used once in a while. Cant wait to get the 72" Cannon to go with the chain i found. Isnt that how ya supposed to do it? Chain first, then find a bar to go with it??



Yes... Otherwise it costs too much... 
:big_smile:

You gonna mount it on the 084???


----------



## Hedgerow

I picked this up for Levi for his birthday... It almost matches his saw...






I think he'll like it...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Otherwise it costs too much...
> :big_smile:
> 
> You gonna mount it on the 084???



Yes. And the 3120. When i get it done.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Yes. And the 3120. When i get it done.



That should do it are you going to use ripping chain yhats the only way to to use the whole bar in the mid west.:msp_biggrin: just sayin:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok I read a bunch of pages, I'm up to speed now.

There was 14 different conversations some were between friends and I am not in tiled to all the info and details, that may be a good thing.

Just let me know wear I'm post to park come October, and what I need to bring I won't be on much till the week before.

I am still thinking of bringing some wood.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I forgot to add the drought has caused us to add two holes in the earth to draw water out of, hope we have no more problems with that. 

After paying those guys I want a drilling truck I think a Million should cover it. LOL


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I forgot to add the drought has caused us to add two holes in the earth to draw water out of, hope we have no more problems with that.
> 
> After paying those guys I want a drilling truck I think a Million should cover it. LOL



Should have told me, I have an extra. Hole in the earth, not million. 

The hole is cheap, its the darn movers that get you.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll have to get the 48 bar out to get that log, reckon I should still run it with the 372 rope start?

No sense getting out a bigger (waste) saw for just 48.

just saying


(besides the bigger saws hold too much gas)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'll have to get the 48 bar out to get that log, reckon I should still run it with the 372 rope start?
> 
> No sense getting out a bigger (waste) saw for just 48.
> 
> just saying
> 
> 
> (besides the bigger saws hold too much gas)



That 2100 needs started and a heat cycle or two.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> That 2100 needs started and a heat cycle or two.



I'm glad you didn't suggest I needed to get out the big saw.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well,
I may be taking a small scrub wood cleanup job here locally. Elm, Mulberry and a bit of Hackleberry, mostly limbing but the Mulberry will be coming out, (about 22" across, split in two halves vertically). About a solid afternoon's work, BUT The fee will be a handy little 6'x12' trailer w/a 3500# axle and $100. Should be a great deal on both ends and it will be really handy to pull behind my little Toyota. Then I can load my cutting equipment/supplies AND tow my splitter w/me... I like this idea.:msp_w00t:


----------



## old cookie

Hedgerow did you get that 7900 new around here.I looked for one a year or so ago.I think there was a dealer in Monet or Mtvernon.I called them but they didnt have one and wasnt interested in ordering one.Just wondering were you got yours. They surelook like anice saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hedgerow did you get that 7900 new around here.I looked for one a year or so ago.I think there was a dealer in Monet or Mtvernon.I called them but they didnt have one and wasnt interested in ordering one.Just wondering were you got yours. They surelook like anice saw.



I just ordered my 7900... The only legitimate dealer I know of is in Bolivar...
I've picked up 2 smaller Dolmars in Cabool from Stumpy and plumbcrazyjr...
Bought the 9010 from an AS member in Nebraska... 
You're welcome to run any of em'...
I can fix a saw, so as long as I can order parts, a local dealer don't matter.. 
Though it would be nice to go handle the new models!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that mildred beech really gets around. seems like the admins could block the IP. or write an application that can discern the difference between legitamite quoting (which is accompanied by a followup post) and spam. eh?


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I picked this up for Levi for his birthday... It almost matches his saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'll like it...



Good choice:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

hedgerow said:


> i picked this up for levi for his birthday... It almost matches his saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he'll like it...



yes!!!


----------



## atvguns

atvguns said:


> Stump your PM box is full





Stumpys Customs said:


> So is yers.



Now I know why no one has sent me a pm in three months I just thought nobody liked me anymore.:msp_razz:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Now I know why no one has sent me a pm in three months I just thought nobody liked me anymore.:msp_razz:



LOL. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> that mildred beech really gets around. seems like the admins could block the IP. or write an application that can discern the difference between legitamite quoting (which is accompanied by a followup post) and spam. eh?



What are you saying? I already had her sharing a room with sunfish and Les.....

What's with all the bad vibes?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> What are you saying? I already had her sharing a room with sunfish and Les.....
> 
> What's with all the bad vibes?



You Know how those old guys are.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> I picked this up for Levi for his birthday... It almost matches his saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'll like it...



We got 1 of those. Surprising little thing.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a stump, kind of a long one :bang:


Is it just me or does that stump resemble something else...?:msp_scared:



logging22 said:


> 24" all day. Just bustin on ya a little. I do have a few longer bars that get used once in a while. Cant wait to get the 72" Cannon to go with the chain i found. Isnt that how ya supposed to do it? Chain first, then find a bar to go with it??


Wow Les! I didn't know that there were Red Woods in the Ozarks



Hedgerow said:


> I picked this up for Levi for his birthday... It almost matches his saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'll like it...


It would look even better with an *ORANGE and WHITE SAW* on the back!!!:msp_w00t: Just sayin. And stuff...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Got two inches so far today, i got a funnel stuck in the well casing.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Is it just me or does that stump resemble something else...?:msp_scared:
> 
> 
> Wow Les! I didn't know that there were Red Woods in the Ozarks
> 
> 
> It would look even better with an *ORANGE and WHITE SAW* on the back!!!:msp_w00t: Just sayin. And stuff...



Un-like...
UN-LIKE!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Un-like...
> UN-LIKE!!!!!



Can I like that?


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Can I like that?



Like...

:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Lookin & feelin allot like fall outside.:msp_wub:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Got two inches so far today, i got a funnel stuck in the well casing.




Can you explain what you was doing with a funnel in the well


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Can you explain what you was doing with a funnel in the well



Filling it, of course??!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Filling it, of course??!!
> :msp_wink:



Yep I was just over stating our past water problems.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I was just over stating our past water problems.


 It all makes since now:beat_shot:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Filling it, of course??!!
> :msp_wink:



Hedgerow- I filled up on cants for the fair next year. I picked out one for you and one for stumpy.


----------



## RVALUE

... meanwhile, since you've run off Mildred, Our gtg entertainment is a bit lacking.

I guess we'll just have to have round two of the tree hugging.

Or maybe a round of 'stop , drop, and roll.'


----------



## logging22

Redwoods, pffttttt! I would give my left...... well, lets just say i would really like to cut one of those. Just one.


----------



## tlandrum

les,did you smack vernon around today and get him in line so i can come race? we want nitro....we want nitro......we want nitro....


----------



## logging22

tlandrum said:


> les,did you smack vernon around today and get him in line so i can come race? we want nitro....we want nitro......we want nitro....



Sorry brody. He pulled a hoo-dini on me before i could slap him around a little. I will get with powers that be and see what i can do.:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> ... meanwhile, since you've run off Mildred, Our gtg entertainment is a bit lacking.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to have round two of the tree hugging.
> 
> Or maybe a round of 'stop , drop, and roll.'



sorry, didn't know you had a deal with her.


----------



## RVALUE

As in previous years, the tree hugger, (eh S_____) and well, you missed the stop drop and rollers.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,thought this would be a good place to drop some rep this morning,managed six. On my 4th cup of coffee and trying to decide whether to get my work clothes? on or go back to bed. Have a safe one.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll have to go to work, there's someone in my bed. 

Won't be taking that tree down today. Can't afford the splash.

I brushogged for money yesterday in the rain, until I had to raise the hog to miss the water. Liked to not made it out with the 4 wd tractor. 

Carry on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> I'll have to go to work, there's someone in my bed.
> 
> Won't be taking that tree down today. Can't afford the splash.
> 
> I brushogged for money yesterday in the rain, until I had to raise the hog to miss the water. Liked to not made it out with the 4 wd tractor.
> 
> Carry on.



Glad to hear you found Mildred.:biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I ran into the neuro surgeon who fixed my back at Atwoods. He ALMOST came by the shop to see the door that got me. He drove by, but didn't stop.

I guess he was intimidated by such an array of stuff, and didn't want to feel inadequate. I should learn to be more sensitive to others.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I ran into the neuro surgeon who fixed my back at Atwoods. He ALMOST came by the shop to see the door that got me. He drove by, but didn't stop.
> 
> I guess he was intimidated by such an array of stuff, and didn't want to feel inadequate. I should learn to be more sensitive to others.



You are a little harsh.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> I ran into the neuro surgeon who fixed my back at Atwoods.



dayum. i didn't even know they did surgery at atwoods. i bet he gets a special rate. 
i like that place more every day. buy stuff and get operated on at the same place. what'll they think of next.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



Is it October yet???
Got just over 4 inches of rain while I was away...
Creeks are running and ponds are full now...


----------



## RVALUE

No, it's still Septober.


----------



## john taliaferro

I would trade a saw for a factory tailgate for the brown truck 78 ford .


----------



## RVALUE

78 F tailgate? Why that's a target for many........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess I'll go to Iowa the 6th a practice GTG before the big one in Arkansas. Hope to see some new and great folks up that way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning fellows and strangers.


----------



## RVALUE

Good news! I just checked and our GTG falls on a weekend this year....


----------



## RVALUE

PS we need a rope to pull the paddle boat around


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Good news! I just checked and our GTG falls on a weekend this year....



That is good news, so I can have a drink and not have to worry about work the next day.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> That is good news, so I can have a drink and not have to worry about work the next day.



Dang , with no job, I can't drink...... bummer.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll try not to post pics of the GTG deer this year. By october, should have 10 or so hung up.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Good morning all. Stopped by to drop off some rep. Looking forward to the GTG.

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

Last we heard , our Marine deployed to Afghanistan this early a.m. His unit was on the news this week as the last unit deployed there.

Let's hope they are the last home.........


His brother, with whom the two have had a long standing but ended 'disagreement', shaved his head last night in solidarity. Their Mother has been 'reacting'.


Carry on.


----------



## logging22

And a good sunday morning to all of you. Rain is stopped for now. More later i think. Come on GTG already!! Hey Dan, do we get the same room this year? Sunfish really likes the couch.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Last we heard , our Marine deployed to Afghanistan this early a.m. His unit was on the news this week as the last unit deployed there.
> 
> Let's hope they are the last home.........
> 
> 
> His brother, with whom the two have had a long standing but ended 'disagreement', shaved his head last night in solidarity. Their Mother has been 'reacting'.
> 
> 
> Carry on.



I hope you are correct It does not seem like it is a winable task we have undertaken there. enough of politics.


----------



## sawnami

Those embassy stormers need to be introduced to a different SAW (M249) when their foot touches American soil.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Those embassy stormers need to be introduced to a different SAW (M249) when their foot touches American soil.



AMEN,Repped


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> AMEN,Repped



+1


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Don't you just love it when you find a saw in the shop you forgot you had.

I thought to myself where did this come from? Then remembered, Matt I owe you one and I'll see if I can't scare something up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don't you just love it when you find a saw in the shop you forgot you had.
> 
> I thought to myself where did this come from? Then remembered, Matt I owe you one and I'll see if I can't scare something up.



Yep it's like the first day you got it all over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm not getting old, just can't remember ####.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

How do you spell finger port?


----------



## RVALUE

Worse than that is when you can't remember where all your saws are.......


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Worse than that is when you can't remember where all your saws are.......



Saws? Whats that? Oh, Dan the Man, just wondering if you have a 488 Shinny? Or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> How do you spell finger port?



Looks like the locust borrers got to your saw Stephen...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Saws? Whats that? Oh, Dan the Man, just wondering if you have a 488 Shinny? Or anybody else for that matter.



MAYBE a parts saw, maybe


----------



## RVALUE

I bought one on ebay, and didn't read the fine print. 

It was running, but the saw you get will be minus the carburetor, etc.

Got to read the print..... can't trust the pics


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> MAYBE a parts saw, maybe



Is it hiding under all them big saws?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is it hiding under all them big saws?


 
out of sight , so as to not remind me of an ignorant act


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> out of sight , so as to not remind me of an ignorant act



I been there, and for the record have never sold a shinny on EBay.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Those embassy stormers need to be introduced to a different SAW (M249) when their foot touches American soil.





Mo. Jim said:


> AMEN,Repped





Hedgerow said:


> +1



Can't agree with you more there is a FLAG THAT USED TO NOT RUN. We need new leader ship.:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## Locust Cutter

jerrycmorrow said:


> dayum. i didn't even know they did surgery at atwoods. i bet he gets a special rate.
> i like that place more every day. buy stuff and get operated on at the same place. what'll they think of next.


:msp_lol:



john taliaferro said:


> I would trade a saw for a factory tailgate for the brown truck 78 ford .


I may have access to a few. Think one's a '76, one's a '78 and one's a '7_? Any color preference?



RVALUE said:


> out of sight , so as to not remind me of an ignorant act


Maybe that's why my wife is always an isle ahead at the grocery store?!?opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> Well,
> I may be taking a small scrub wood cleanup job here locally. Elm, Mulberry and a bit of Hackleberry, mostly limbing but the Mulberry will be coming out, (about 22" across, split in two halves vertically). About a solid afternoon's work, BUT The fee will be a handy little 6'x12' trailer w/a 3500# axle and $100. Should be a great deal on both ends and it will be really handy to pull behind my little Toyota. Then I can load my cutting equipment/supplies AND tow my splitter w/me... I like this idea.:msp_w00t:



Well I my still take the job, but for cash...:taped: The trailer would have been handy, and was for sale recently for $300. Apparently he wants to keep it now. Go figure...


----------



## Adelia473

What type of tree's do you guys have down there? punt (piss) oaks? or what? I'm from south of Wichita KS and its about 3 hours to tulsa from my house. I wouldn't mind driving down to have some fun, but it wouldn't be "for the wood" lol


----------



## atvguns

Good morning men


----------



## Lurch2

Howdy


----------



## RVALUE

And there you have it.


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


----------



## sawnami

Have to have Tammi's bike ready to leave Friday for a rally that we're going to in Mena AR:msp_mad: Parts will be here Thursday. No pressure. 

Water pump went out. Just replace mine 3 weeks ago. Going to replace the junk rear brake rotor while I'm at it. Found a good used one on eBay. A new one is $261:msp_ohmy: A lot of money for a flat piece of steel with a few holes in it. 

I've come the conclusion that the Germans couldn't make a dependable bike if their life depended on it. Maybe they are concentrating all of their efforts on saws.:hmm3grin2orange:

Wish I had time to work on a saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> And there you have it.



Impressive fog this morning...


----------



## Hedgerow

I was standing on the platform of my 14' shooting house this sunday watching a 13 year old termite going to town on some Persimmon trees that were blocking his shooting lanes... :msp_wink:

[video=youtube;eQU_-QlHvGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQU_-QlHvGM&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Impressive fog this morning...




Supposed to be 36* in omaha in the morning.




Hedgerow said:


> I was standing on the platform of my 14' shooting house this sunday watching a 13 year old termite going to town on some Persimmon trees that were blocking his shooting lanes... :msp_wink:
> 
> [video=youtube;eQU_-QlHvGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQU_-QlHvGM&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



It is time to be getting stands and shooting lanes set up.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Adelia473 said:


> What type of tree's do you guys have down there? punt (piss) oaks? or what? I'm from south of Wichita KS and its about 3 hours to tulsa from my house. I wouldn't mind driving down to have some fun, but it wouldn't be "for the wood" lol


Where are you at? I've not seen you post in here before, unless you're running a new tag that I'm unfamiliar with,...



sawnami said:


> Have to have Tammi's bike ready to leave Friday for a rally that we're going to in Mena AR:msp_mad: Parts will be here Thursday. No pressure.
> 
> Water pump went out. Just replace mine 3 weeks ago. Going to replace the junk rear brake rotor while I'm at it. Found a good used one on eBay. A new one is $261:msp_ohmy: A lot of money for a flat piece of steel with a few holes in it.
> 
> I've come the conclusion that the Germans couldn't make a dependable bike if their life depended on it. Maybe they are concentrating all of their efforts on saws.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Wish I had time to work on a saw.


Dang Steve! I've not heard of many people having problems with a BMW bike,... Is that a F650GS or the 800 model? I still want a BMW bike, but I want the classic opposed twin that runs forever (as long as you maintain proper valve lash...) Something like either a R(1150 or 1200)R or a GS version... I do like the picture of, (if I'm not mistaken) the B-25 Mitchell nose/gun in you profile photo...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Most of the trees requiring trimming are Piss (Siberian) Elms. There are 2 Mulberrys that are coming out and I think 1 Hackle berry that need attention as well.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Dang Steve! I've not heard of many people having problems with a BMW bike,... Is that a F650GS or the 800 model? I still want a BMW bike, but I want the classic opposed twin that runs forever (as long as you maintain proper valve lash...) Something like either a R(1150 or 1200)R or a GS version... I do like the picture of, (if I'm not mistaken) the B-25 Mitchell nose/gun in you profile photo...:msp_thumbup:



It's a F650GS. If you like large displacement bikes, the Yamaha Super Tenere' is the bike of choice right now. I want something that I can pick up when (not if) I drop it off road. Early last year I would have been stuck up to the bash plate in Dan's spring branch if I'd had a heavier bike.:msp_unsure: Spent a little seat time on a R1200GS a few weeks ago. That boxer engine is different. It torque leans to the right when you rev it up. Kinda like your 35A.:msp_tongue:

Yep, that IS the business end of a B-25. Good eye!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

There goes Locust, interfereing with the entertainment. To keep it fair, I invited her to Freehand's mountain for an introductory cut. 


Somehow I'm almost out of 115 dl chains, any saw shops around?

I like full skip


----------



## Showme

*Dayton*

Bought a Dayton 2Z463 (Poulan 245SA) today. Do you guys think it should take a road trip to the GTG?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Bought a Dayton 2Z463 (Poulan 245SA) today. Do you guys think it should take a rode trip to the GTG?



Anything that fits takes a road trip to the GTG...
And some that don't!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Bought a Dayton 2Z463 (Poulan 245SA) today. Do you guys think it should take a rode trip to the GTG?



Yep Sunfish likes those.


----------



## Showme

Well it comes along then. Bringing the 655BP too!


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> There goes Locust, interfereing with the entertainment. To keep it fair, I invited her to Freehand's mountain for an introductory cut.
> 
> 
> Somehow I'm almost out of 115 dl chains, any saw shops around?
> 
> I like full skip



Ahh,... Is she a spammer then? IMy brain is not functioning right now,... Dan, what length does 115dl add up to? Also which pitch/gauge? I may have a few that are close...


----------



## RVALUE

Had a few setbacks today.

The tractor blew a cylinder attempting to pick up a measly 5000 (guessing) log.

Then 3 or 4 saws went south.

Things were so bad    I had to get out the 441........ Didn't run quite up to snuff, although I didn't adjust the idle.

My fav o34 wont hold a handle screw....


My 372 melted off the kick back handle

The 757 only has one dog, won't cut very well.

The 357 is dull

The other 034s won't start

Can't get the sprocket off the bucket truck

The ....... I'm too old to remember everything

Went to cut off about 6 stumps at the ground and finished off every chain in the arsenal.

We did borrow an oregon sharpener, so we can sharpen 2 chains an hour...... 

So 12 hours from now we'll be back sharp.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Well it comes along then. Bringing the 655BP too!



I like those, if it is taking up to much room in your shop let me know. Lurch2 really likes them too.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Had a few setbacks today.
> 
> The tractor blew a cylinder attempting to pick up a measly 5000 (guessing) log.
> 
> Then 3 or 4 saws went south.
> 
> Things were so bad    I had to get out the 441........ Didn't run quite up to snuff, although I didn't adjust the idle.
> 
> My fav o34 wont hold a handle screw....
> 
> 
> My 372 melted off the kick back handle
> 
> The 757 only has one dog, won't cut very well.
> 
> The 357 is dull
> 
> The other 034s won't start
> 
> Can't get the sprocket off the bucket truck
> 
> The ....... I'm too old to remember everything
> 
> Went to cut off about 6 stumps at the ground and finished off every chain in the arsenal.
> 
> We did borrow an oregon sharpener, so we can sharpen 2 chains an hour......
> 
> So 12 hours from now we'll be back sharp.....



Dang Dan,... That's about the opposite of my day yesterday (until the end:censored. I took some time off work to catch up on projects around the house. Got to play with the babies, clean up the barn and yard, take them out fo a pizza lunch and then played at the park. It was a GREAT day, until someone ran over one of my dogs and killed him. I've now lost 4 dogs in less than a year and we're down to one now,...:taped:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Had a few setbacks today.
> 
> The tractor blew a cylinder attempting to pick up a measly 5000 (guessing) log.
> 
> Then 3 or 4 saws went south.
> 
> Things were so bad    I had to get out the 441........ Didn't run quite up to snuff, although I didn't adjust the idle.
> 
> My fav o34 wont hold a handle screw....
> 
> 
> My 372 melted off the kick back handle
> 
> The 757 only has one dog, won't cut very well.
> 
> The 357 is dull
> 
> The other 034s won't start
> 
> Can't get the sprocket off the bucket truck
> 
> The ....... I'm too old to remember everything
> 
> Went to cut off about 6 stumps at the ground and finished off every chain in the arsenal.
> 
> We did borrow an oregon sharpener, so we can sharpen 2 chains an hour......
> 
> So 12 hours from now we'll be back sharp.....



Happy the 441 is getting put to work, not happy about the problems I have weeks like that everything I touch brakes.


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like those, if it is taking up to much room in your shop let me know. Lurch2 really likes them too.



I'll check and see if it's in the way.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Had a few setbacks today.
> 
> The tractor blew a cylinder attempting to pick up a measly 5000 (guessing) log.
> 
> Then 3 or 4 saws went south.
> 
> Things were so bad    I had to get out the 441........ Didn't run quite up to snuff, although I didn't adjust the idle.
> 
> My fav o34 wont hold a handle screw....
> 
> 
> My 372 melted off the kick back handle
> 
> The 757 only has one dog, won't cut very well.
> 
> The 357 is dull
> 
> The other 034s won't start
> 
> Can't get the sprocket off the bucket truck
> 
> The ....... I'm too old to remember everything
> 
> Went to cut off about 6 stumps at the ground and finished off every chain in the arsenal.
> 
> We did borrow an oregon sharpener, so we can sharpen 2 chains an hour......
> 
> So 12 hours from now we'll be back sharp.....



So what yer sayin', is I need to spend the better part of the 18th making some saws serviceable???
:msp_wink:
Just don't turn me loose with an air conditioner... 
That's Steve's job...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Ahh,... Is she a spammer then? IMy brain is not functioning right now,... Dan, what length does 115dl add up to? Also which pitch/gauge? I may have a few that are close...



That should be a 36" bar, 3/8"...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Had a few setbacks today.
> 
> The tractor blew a cylinder attempting to pick up a measly 5000 (guessing) log.
> 
> Then 3 or 4 saws went south.
> 
> Things were so bad    I had to get out the 441........ Didn't run quite up to snuff, although I didn't adjust the idle.
> 
> My fav o34 wont hold a handle screw....
> 
> 
> My 372 melted off the kick back handle
> 
> The 757 only has one dog, won't cut very well.
> 
> The 357 is dull
> 
> The other 034s won't start
> 
> Can't get the sprocket off the bucket truck
> 
> The ....... I'm too old to remember everything
> 
> Went to cut off about 6 stumps at the ground and finished off every chain in the arsenal.
> 
> We did borrow an oregon sharpener, so we can sharpen 2 chains an hour......
> 
> So 12 hours from now we'll be back sharp.....



dan, you sound like old Joe #*@(&! from the lil Abner cartoons. walkin round with a rain cloud over your head. sounds like you should just go to the house and recover. sorry to hear about all the mayham. least you got all that s___ outa the way for now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That should be a 36" bar, 3/8"...



I can't remember if he runs 50 or 63.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I can't remember if he runs 50 or 63.



Most of the 36+ bars run .063...
But not all...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dan,
I have the old 36" bar and 4-5x chains (full-comp though) for my old 660 that are just collecting dust in the barn right now, as I don't have anything to bolt it up to, with the nuts to pull it... The 372 might, but I don't want to buy a spacer to do it,...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Most of the 36+ bars run .063...
> But not all...



I have two 50 and one 63, so I can take any free 3/8 chain in skip in that driver count. :Rock:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Dang Dan,... That's about the opposite of my day yesterday (until the end:censored. I took some time off work to catch up on projects around the house. Got to play with the babies, clean up the barn and yard, take them out fo a pizza lunch and then played at the park. It was a GREAT day, until someone ran over one of my dogs and killed him. I've now lost 4 dogs in less than a year and we're down to one now,...:taped:



You need a very mellow nuetered black lab male.  Will fetch until he doesn't want to.


----------



## RVALUE

Things got so bad that I ran a 460 trying to dig out..... Two flippy cap saws in one day...

Couldn't get that 460 to gin up either.. but I didn't touch them with a screwdriver. Too political.

The 372 is running like a top, Just dull..... Really don't know what happened to all my 36 inch .050 chains. Maybe got used up..... Zach has been using it to cut stumps off, now .......

Got the 3120 running, just seemed to have a gas leak as in from the tank or hose. Where could that be from? Is there a possibility other than cracked tank?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Things got so bad that I ran a 460 trying to dig out..... Two flippy cap saws in one day...
> 
> Couldn't get that 460 to gin up either.. but I didn't touch them with a screwdriver. Too political.
> 
> The 372 is running like a top, Just dull..... Really don't know what happened to all my 36 inch .050 chains. Maybe got used up..... Zach has been using it to cut stumps off, now .......
> 
> Got the 3120 running, just seemed to have a gas leak as in from the tank or hose. Where could that be from? Is there a possibility other than cracked tank?




Probably leaking from the vent or around the fuel line where it goes into the tank.
Those are cheap easy fixes... Look there first.


----------



## RVALUE

Yep, had a but crack in the gas hos.


----------



## Showme

*roll call*

Has there been a roll call of who is planning to attend or is that not politically correct. I never know any more.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is about time. Usually Steve(WSC) gets it started. Should be a great time. Are you starting it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Has there been a roll call of who is planning to attend or is that not politically correct. I never know any more.



Not yet... But soon!!!


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like those, if it is taking up to much room in your shop let me know. Lurch2 really likes them too.



Back off Bucko. That saw is already mine. :msp_mad:


----------



## Freehand

He said "bucko".:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

 wendell  said:


> Back off Bucko. That saw is already mine. :msp_mad:



I sure hope you make this one W... I'm gonna have a minty 5100S to run against that speedy 346 of yours... Thanks to my the good Samaritan in Suring hooking me up with one!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Nothing quite like good friends to remind you what dismal shape you're in. Such as, 'your a wealthy man to have 3 tractors broken down at once.' 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Spammer is baaaacccckkkkk


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Nothing quite like good friends to remind you what dismal shape you're in. Such as, 'your a wealthy man to have 3 tractors broken down at once.'
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Is that like a wealthy rancher with 20 sick cows...


----------



## RVALUE

Roll call, Mildred, Helen, Stacy , Tracy and Balls.


----------



## RVALUE

Off to the saw shop. Should have 5 running today. Maybe 6.

And 1 tractor


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Off to the saw shop. Should have 5 running today. Maybe 6.
> 
> And 1 tractor



Did they make it thru the day?


----------



## RVALUE

Yes, but we didn't run them. 

Too many interruptions. Lots of information flowing today. 

No $$$$$.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Yes, but we didn't run them.
> 
> Too many interruptions. Lots of information flowing today.
> 
> No $$$$$.......



Sittin around the shop B.Sing sounds like a good day.:jester::jester:


----------



## RVALUE

I can't tell you what happened on open forum. Doesn't involve women, or what women do. Or don't do.


----------



## RVALUE

Thread killer?


----------



## Hedgerow

Everyone's getting their ducks in a row...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Everyone's getting their ducks in a row...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Mine are floating feet up right now. Hope I can have a saw ready by GTG time


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Mine are floating feet up right now. Hope I can have a saw ready by GTG time



Just don't set any of em' on fire...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Power is out been out a while, hope they get it back on tonight. Man this gets old, never move to the end of a long line.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Power is out been out a while, hope they get it back on tonight. Man this gets old, never move to the end of a long line.


 Maybe you should of payed your bill. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Loaded that log today,  

No broken cylinder

Didn't weigh it,, it's just heavy.

didn't measure it either, it is what it is


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Maybe you should of payed your bill. :hmm3grin2orange:



He lives so far out, he has to get the next counties' road grader to come, and even then they turn around before they get to his place.


----------



## RVALUE

Got a call today for some bees, about 30 feet up in a tree. For once they are bees and not yellow jackets.


While you are there getting the bees, go ahead and take the tree down for free.


----------



## RVALUE

I for got to mention, it was a LT for the fire department. You never know when you need a favor from those guys......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I for got to mention, it was a LT for the fire department. You never know when you need a favor from those guys......



Good point...


----------



## Hedgerow

We cut over a hundred trees down in a fence row last week... Now comes the slow part...
Chunking em up and pushing the brush to be burned...
Had a saw go down on me today...
It was a Stihl 023... Figures... They got bad juju in my hands I guess...
I'll fix it...
Later...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

'alo.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morming . Nice and cool here I beleive fall has arrived.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> We cut over a hundred trees down in a fence row last week... Now comes the slow part...
> Chunking em up and pushing the brush to be burned...
> Had a saw go down on me today...
> It was a Stihl 023... Figures... They got bad juju in my hands I guess...
> I'll fix it...
> Later...



Was it a wooden fence? Did the trees have wires attached? :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Was it a wooden fence? Did the trees have wires attached? :msp_scared:



Of course... :bang:


----------



## Freehand

Every time I drop one of those funny looking naked trees with the wires all over them all hell breaks loose……….


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Every time I drop one of those funny looking naked trees with the wires all over them all hell breaks loose……….



I can imagine there is some popping and sparking and some up set people....:msp_angry::msp_wink::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Out of commission... Tore the valve stem off the loader tire... Pushing brush is hard on a tractor... I need a dozer... :msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE

I have entered the twentieth century. Next year, twenty first century.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Out of commission... Tore the valve stem off the loader tire... Pushing brush is hard on a tractor... I need a dozer... :msp_angry:




that stinks. Must be the day for tractors my starter sust quit on mine. no warning. just got done checking all the wiring not it.:bang::bang:


----------



## RVALUE

Good news, the last post I sent, didn't throw on a 'tapatalk ' or something,


----------



## RVALUE

I just got a new phone. I sure miss the '80s.


----------



## RVALUE

I ve been told the grass got mowed today... almost time!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just got back from Springfield MO spent the day


----------



## john taliaferro

Well hollar next time , but today i was in branson helping a good friends widow sell some tools .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> Well hollar next time , but today i was in branson helping a good friends widow sell some tools .



I did want to see you and that 051 but I was busy at a big quilt show.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I just got a new phone. I sure miss the '80s.



Tire got fixed... Did you get an I phone Dan???


----------



## RVALUE

Dunno how smart the phone is, but I be not.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Dunno how smart the phone is, but I be not.



Is this thread going to become the smart phone best and favorite app thread. :Rock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What the hell, is everyone sleeping in?


----------



## atvguns

What you talking about Willis?opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> What you talking about Willis?opcorn:



I am just posting in all the GTG threads this morning. Having fun all by myself.


----------



## RVALUE

We're off to OK, today. My wifes aunt is in for a book signing.

I was up on time, and posted the good morning, then nothing. No activity here.

Ready to start toting the loads of logs. One is still in the air...... 

Kindof looking for a 2100 cylinder / piston, just saying.

The lawnmower guy said he woke to the sounds of elk bugling at the GTG. 

Marine may be on a cargo for Afghanistan... Maybe


----------



## RVALUE

I already redded up a person in the WTF.


----------



## RVALUE

What's with it and Stihl? I_ mentioned _ the offer of a 36 stihl bar, and got all kinds of 'oh yeahs, etc.'

I think it's because customers haven't seen a real saw, and want to see those stihls.

Kind of like the , well you get it.

Me, i'm getting partial to hearing them run.......


----------



## RVALUE

It's not all bad news around here. The 36 372 went 30 feet to the ground with a substantial log.. Unscathed. 

I was on the ground....... Which turned out to be with the saw....


----------



## atvguns

Is that you Marko ?


----------



## RVALUE

I need to set a new 200 A meter loop..... no equipment


----------



## RVALUE

Correction, I need to set a 200 A loop. Need not be new..... I'm a bit short on equipment. I do have the need...... that's half the battle , right?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I need to set a new 200 A meter loop..... no equipment



Your electric coop should take care of that for you


----------



## RVALUE

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan I woke up the the sound of my sons beagle baying on a trail.


----------



## Showme

RVALUE said:


> We're off to OK, today. My wifes aunt is in for a book signing.
> 
> I was up on time, and posted the good morning, then nothing. No activity here.
> 
> Ready to start toting the loads of logs. One is still in the air......
> 
> Kindof looking for a 2100 cylinder / piston, just saying.
> 
> The lawnmower guy said he woke to the sounds of elk bugling at the GTG.
> 
> Marine may be on a cargo for Afghanistan... Maybe



God bless your Marine. I have one of those too and he's "working" also.


----------



## logging22

I see you two down there. Post something already.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Freehand

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What the hell, is everyone sleeping in?



Was up early... 1st load of hackberry logs delivered...
Got to get another today...


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> I see you two down there. Post something already.:msp_thumbsup:



S'up brotha? :msp_smile:


----------



## logging22

sunfish said:


> S'up brotha? :msp_smile:



Hanging out wif you guys. Seen the Stump? Didnt show up yesterday for the saw races. Just wondering.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Hanging out wif you guys. Seen the Stump? Didnt show up yesterday for the saw races. Just wondering.



Have not seen Stump here or elsewhere in a while. Hope he is OK?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I finally got to really play with the Stumpbroke 372 yesterday on a decent KS Pine tree... It cut it up, ok, I guess,... LMAO That was the most fun I've had in awhile. That thing is pissed off and decimated that poor Pine,... Dad had a cheshire cat smile on his face. He told me while laughing, to tel Stump that he guessed that we approved of the saw... I can't wait to get it in Yellow Wood with about a 20" bar!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Repost from the IA GTG thread:



Steve NW WI said:


> Heads up on the 390 long block build. We ran into an issue at the MN GTG last night, the kit ships without a decomp or a plug for the decomp hole. If you're starting with a saw with no decomp, you'll need a plug for it, or a decomp and drill the top cover for it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Is it warm enough to camp there at the end of October?


----------



## Locust Cutter

It was a bit frosty there in the AM last year, but not bad at all. Plus you've got Andy to snuggle with. Stumpy has Les, or is that the other way around? Definitely "Big Spoon/Little Spoon",...:msp_lol:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Where in the hell'z that Stumpy @.....??


Sent PMs, texts, email, and voicemail - haven't heard a peep. 


Everything alright....?? S'not like him to not get back right away.......


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Where in the hell'z that Stumpy @.....??
> 
> 
> Sent PMs, texts, email, and voicemail - haven't heard a peep.
> 
> 
> Everything alright....?? S'not like him to not get back right away.......



A. All is well with the Strumpet... He's trying to knock out a pile of saws...
B. yes Sarah, camping in the Ozarks is a piece of cake in October... 
C. I managed to miss Spikes and the Dodgegeek's GTG while I was stuck in a fencerow this weekend...:msp_sad:


----------



## logging22

WoodChuck'r said:


> Where in the hell'z that Stumpy @.....??
> 
> 
> Sent PMs, texts, email, and voicemail - haven't heard a peep.
> 
> 
> Everything alright....?? S'not like him to not get back right away.......




Hope so. He was supposed to be at the saw show yesterday, didnt show up, didnt call.


----------



## atvguns

What's the GTG date again trying to figure out if I will be able to make it


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> What's the GTG date again trying to figure out if I will be able to make it



It's the 20th... And you better be making it, cause you need to bring the flatbed trailer, so I don't have to... :msp_tongue:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> It's the 20th... And you better be making it, cause you need to bring the flatbed trailer, so I don't have to... :msp_tongue:


 Not sure yet if I can get off work or not if I do make it I probably wont drag the trailer down.


----------



## atvguns

Ozark Regional Timberfest 2012
October 12-13
Ripley County Fairground


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Not sure yet if I can get off work or not if I do make it I probably wont drag the trailer down.



Ok... I'll run mine down... Want to do heads up racing on the trailer this year...
Gotta make some saw bucks and cookie carriers too...


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Not sure yet if I can get off work or not if I do make it I probably wont drag the trailer down.



Your wife is coming whether or not you come , right?

Who's going to help ????????


You're coming......


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... I'll run mine down... Want to do heads up racing on the trailer this year...
> Gotta make some saw bucks and cookie carriers too...



Cookie carrier? Please describe...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... I'll run mine down... Want to do heads up racing on the trailer this year...
> Gotta make some saw bucks and cookie carriers too...


cookie carriers? that's what the kids are for


----------



## RVALUE

We need something to lash the pallets together, and we need the pallets.. Takes 5 per carrier, and we need a couple carriers.


Remember the nail gun didn't work so well.....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> B. yes Sarah, camping in the Ozarks is a piece of cake in October...



I plan on being there. Not sure about Andy. opcorn:

Anyone like pickled northern pike? We didn't get to the fishfry last night, so I'll. Probably pickle the leftovers... I'll bring some with if y'all are interested?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> We need something to lash the pallets together, and we need the pallets.. Takes 5 per carrier, and we need a couple carriers.
> 
> 
> Remember the nail gun didn't work so well.....



Yeah... Nail gun didn't work so well... I'll see if I can come up with something else... 
You still got the saw buck I left ya?


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I plan on being there. Not sure about Andy. opcorn:
> 
> Anyone like pickled northern pike? We didn't get to the fishfry last night, so I'll. Probably pickle the leftovers... I'll bring some with if y'all are interested?



We'll try anything once...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> We'll try anything once...



I'll just leave that alone...


----------



## atvguns

Anyone got a outlet for the 275 gallon plastic totes for cheap? I need two to haul liguid feed in.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Anyone got a outlet for the 275 gallon plastic totes for cheap? I need two to haul liguid feed in.



I got one. Soon to have another... Youre welcome to them...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I got one. Soon to have another... Youre welcome to them...


 PM sent


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Anyone got a outlet for the 275 gallon plastic totes for cheap? I need two to haul liguid feed in.



Your local feed store should be able to help you out.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Your local feed store should be able to help you out.


 Evidently you didn't see the cheap part in my post.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I have entered the twentieth century. Next year, twenty first century.



So how many gigawatts is your new Deloran rated at?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Evidently you didn't see the cheap part in my post.



At least I changed mine from 'new ' to just get one......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Working on my retirement plan, if I get one of those food trucks and take it to some of the GTG. Will you guys be buying from the truck or bringing your own?

Host would get 1/2 price BBG Pork sandwiches! I may even do a saws for sandwiches special, man i'm selling myself on the idea already. :Rock:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Working on my retirement plan, if I get one of those food trucks and take it to some of the GTG. Will you guys be buying from the truck or bringing your own?
> 
> Host would get 1/2 price BBG Pork sandwiches! I may even do a saws for sandwiches special, man i'm selling myself on the idea already. :Rock:



Levi would keep you hopping... 
He eats every hour on the hour...
:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

I drove out to the field Saturday to find this... Seems Dennis had been cutting a few trees in my absence. 
I asked him if he enjoyed his "butt pucker" moment... Then reminded him of these things called face cuts and holding wood... 
Use them... They're your friend...
It was a teachable moment...
:msp_wink:

See Below...


----------



## Hedgerow

...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> ...



Beautiful example, man! :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Beautiful example, man! :msp_smile:



Now this one is pretty... That's the 36" bar...


----------



## Hedgerow

I thought this was a nice picture...


----------



## sunfish

Yep, nice pictures, Matt! 

Reminds me, I have wood to cut...


----------



## Hedgerow

​


sunfish said:


> Yep, nice pictures, Matt!
> 
> Reminds me, I have wood to cut...



Git er dun!!! The 20th is rapidly approaching!!!


----------



## leslie0306

*mac 890*

how much would my mac 890 be worth? 615-670-5033


Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here it is March 26th & 27th for our GTG.
> 
> Just post that you are interested.
> 
> I have looked forward to every GTG that I have been to, but this one I really look forward to the commute. It won’t be here at the house so we will be camping out with you all. I have got to get the garmen out and go get the latitude and longitude then I will send directions by PM.
> 
> The zip 74338 will get you within 15 miles or so.
> 
> We are doing his and hers portable bathrooms, a local company is bringing them.
> 
> There will be electric if anyone needs to run something.
> 
> I have a vice I'll bring like Dan's but the more the better; also bringing a 4x8 work bench if anyone has trouble with there saw.
> 
> It will be at the other place behind the hay barn. I should have the barn empty by March, we can stay in it if bad weather. We should be able to but a bunch of tents inside.
> 
> 
> There will be a front end loader tractor on site, to move logs and pull out stuck Chevys
> 
> I decided to start a new thread we can use both. Maybe a new thread will draw in a few new members.
> 
> The old thread had four GTG in it lots of fun and good info in it.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> ...



Onehelluva barber chair. Where the hell is the fall cut? That green elm can be nas-tay.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Onehelluva barber chair. Where the hell is the fall cut? That green elm can be nas-tay.:msp_scared:



There was no meaningful face cut that I could see... Not really sure what he was thinking there... But it was a lesson he'll not live down any time soon!!! You can see it from the road... Even the neighbor was giving him grief over it...
But he didn't get hurt, and I'll retrieve it soon... It's actually one of the nicest straight Hackberry logs I've seen around here.
:hmm3grin2orange:

Wait till Les sees it... :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

That was a gorgeous little hackberry. I bet it would go quite nicely on Sunfish's S.S. an then into a stove. I got to play with the Stumpbroke 372 again today while helping a friend remove a Pine and a Black Walnut. He was blown away... I love the feel of the Dolmar 6400-7900 series saws, but That 372 is something else...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That was a gorgeous little hackberry. I bet it would go quite nicely on Sunfish's S.S. an then into a stove. I got to play with the Stumpbroke 372 again today while helping a friend remove a Pine and a Black Walnut. He was blown away... I love the feel of the Dolmar 6400-7900 series saws, but That 372 is something else...



Wait till you run Andy's 7901...
Just sayin... 
Though the ported 372's ARE fantastic...!!


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Wait till you run Andy's 7901...
> Just sayin...
> Though the ported 372's ARE fantastic...!!



what the stumpbrokes AT's don't get any lovin  (and yes im shipping to stumps for your GTG)


----------



## logging22

Whats all the hullaballoooo about a GTG?? Its just another bunch of saw nuts all gathered in a big wad bragging about a saw they have, want, or had. PFTTTTTTT. Cant wait to get there!!! Just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> what the stumpbrokes AT's don't get any lovin  (and yes im shipping to stumps for your GTG)



I get to run Mr. Fluffy in the dollar races!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks. Stumpy still locked in the chicken coop?


----------



## RVALUE

*Keep this Post forward as to:

Arrive Thursday:
*
Rvalue
Hedgerow

*

Arrive Friday a.m.:*






*Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):*


----------



## RVALUE

Too bad i can not post pics


----------



## RVALUE

Took out a major bee tree today. Crane and all.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Took out a major bee tree today. Crane and all.



You out gathering your own bees now??? Or just cornering the bee market?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

RVALUE said:


> Too bad i can not post pics



Why can't you post pics.....??


----------



## RVALUE

I can't post pics cause I'm ignorant.

This was an old bee tree in town, that has some great genetics.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

If posting pics is something you wish to have help with RVAL, lemme know. It's a very simple process once ya get it down....


If not, then your verbal/textual visual descriptions will do. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Did not know bees had pedigre's.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I can't post pics cause I'm ignorant.
> 
> This was an old bee tree in town, that has some great genetics.



It is easy from tapatalk do you have it?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

$up $tephen. 


How'z yer hammer hangin' buddeh......???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> $up $tephen.
> 
> 
> How'z yer hammer hangin' buddeh......???



I behind on work and three GTG on the schedule going to be a blast.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> It is easy from tapatalk do you have it?



How easy?


----------



## RVALUE

I'm waiting

lol


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I'm waiting
> 
> lol



REALLY easy. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> How easy?



Real easy click reply then there is a icon second from left looks like a sun over a mountain 

Break


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector said:


> I behind on work and three GTG on the schedule going to be a blast.




Yeah I hear ya there - Won't be at the AR GTG but I'll be at the Wiggz bash fo' sho'.....


You run that 064 much....??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Then the pics on your phone show you click on one, chose tapatalk hosted

Break


----------



## RVALUE

sun Over mountain?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah I hear ya there - Won't be at the AR GTG but I'll be at the Wiggz bash fo' sho'.....
> 
> 
> You run that 064 much....??



Couple times short runs I need to get a fuel line or cab kit it is running out of a fuel now. I'm real happy with it. Are you happy with the 036?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> sun Over mountain?



Yep but really small.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Then the pics on your phone show you click on one, chose tapatalk hosted
> 
> Break



You a terrorist? What's with the afghan?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> You a terrorist? What's with the afghan?



I'm playing as I go

The next thing it will ask is small medium or large chose medium then add text then post.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you happy with the 036?




Definitely - runs great and it's in excellent shape - glad it worked out! 


You going to KY at the end of Rocktoba.....???


----------



## RVALUE

I guess I'd rather be able to take out a tree without Killing Someone rather than being able to
post PICs


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Definitely - runs great and it's in excellent shape - glad it worked out!
> 
> 
> You going to KY at the end of Rocktoba.....???



Yep planning on it.


----------



## RVALUE

NOT to Insinuate Anything


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I guess I'd rather be able to take out a tree without Killing Someone rather than being able to
> post PICs



It's not bad once you see someone do it, only takes a minute. I have trouble telling what I'm thinking


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> It's not bad once you see someone do it, only takes a minute. I have trouble telling what I'm thinking



Reply to this thread?


----------



## logging22

Put us down for Thursday please. Not sure how to do it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

I think I'm gonna load the Model 37 magazine with slugs and bust outta the front door blazin'. Hmmmm, wonder what it feels like to slam fire a load of slugs?


----------



## RVALUE

Your right. You can't add your name. and I won't.


----------



## RVALUE

But I will add your name to the list of preferred attendees


----------



## RVALUE

Bee glad it's only deer. And not pesky armadillos


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Put us down for Thursday please. Not sure how to do it.:msp_biggrin:



You and knife boy right?


----------



## RVALUE

On that tree today, two non drinkers threatened to go to the beer store......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Reply to this thread?



Yep, I am having trouble tonight both kinds of Internet are down on and off. Will post as it lets me.


----------



## RVALUE

Did you see Sawnami's neighbors thru the tree? They are green. 




Must be envious.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Took out a major bee tree today. Crane and all.



I was in NW Arkansas today... Would have loved to stop by and watch your bee wrangling...
From a distance... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad and I will be there Friday afternoon/evening. May have to leave Sat night due to work but we'll see.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> You and knife boy right?



Me, Kim, and knife boy please.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad and I will be there Friday afternoon/evening. May have to leave Sat night due to work but we'll see.



Glenfidich???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Keep this Post forward as to:

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?


Arrive Friday a.m.:
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5





Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Glenfidich???



YES!!! and possibly Glenlivet! Of course that all depends on Wendell's supply of cigars,...


----------



## Hedgerow

Is it too early to talk menus??? Do I need to make some Bacon explosions for one of the nights???


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm hoping to be in possession of fresh venison, but we'll see. I do think based off of time of year/weather, that a good chili might be in order!


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Keep this Post forward as to:
> 
> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):




Friday a.m, ends at 9 am


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> YES!!! and possibly Glenlivet! Of course that all depends on Wendell's supply of cigars,...



Wendell is gonna try to make it, but he may be out of town and unable to make it... 
I'll hook you guys up just in case... Our other Sconnie brothers are gonna try to make it...
Heavyfuel and grandpatractor... Hopefully Jon brings the kids too!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Does anybody have a paddle for a paddleboat? From Tractor supply?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Friday a.m, ends at 9 am



i thought it went till 11:59.:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> i thought it went till 11:59.:msp_wink:



Nope, that's the afternoon crowd. 9 am for the morning crowd. We're starting not finishing.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Wendell is gonna try to make it, but he may be out of town and unable to make it...
> I'll hook you guys up just in case... Our other Sconnie brothers are gonna try to make it...
> Heavyfuel and grandpatractor... Hopefully Jon brings the kids too!!!



Sweet! I really want to run a handful of saws. Specifically, the AT's that show up (550 and 562), Andy's 7900, your 9010 and any 395xp's in attendance. I showed Dad the AT's and am leaning heavily towards trading my 6401 in on a 562xpAT. If I don't it WILL be going on vacation to the Chicken Shack and will have to get the oiler leak fixed...:taped::censored: If the kids were older, I'd bring them along but that'll have to wait for another day...


----------



## RVALUE

Too much goofing off in the afternoon, can't get any work done.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Does anybody have a paddle for a paddleboat? From Tractor supply?



I'll check the one here and see...


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Sweet! I really want to run a handful of saws. Specifically, the AT's that show up (550 and 562), Andy's 7900, your 9010 and any 395xp's in attendance. I showed Dad the AT's and am leaning heavily towards trading my 6401 in on a 562xpAT. If I don't it WILL be going on vacation to the Chicken Shack and will have to get the oiler leak fixed...:taped::censored: If the kids were older, I'd bring them along but that'll have to wait for another day...



Any pics of the wife?


----------



## RVALUE

My wife say's she may come, so any of you who are missing a scolding by your mother will feel right at home...


----------



## Showme

I'm looking at late Friday night I have to drive from STL after work.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah plan on coming down to play. We may be riding with Heavyfuel and Grandpa tractor. We would probably be leaving here friday around 3am. Google says 743miles/12.5hrs. Maybe be there in time for dinner. We will keep you all posted.


----------



## sawnami

Keep this Post forward as to:

*Arrive Thursday:*

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



*Arrive Friday a.m.:*

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1





*Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):*

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek +3



That look right?????


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I'm looking at late Friday night I have to drive from STL after work.



We'll be there... Just doing as little as possible...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Keep this Post forward as to:

*Arrive Thursday:*

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



*Arrive Friday a.m.:*

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1





*Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):*

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?



Fixed it


----------



## Freehand

Bump.


Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand




Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Any pics of the wife?



Yes, but she'd probably be P.O'ed... She hates taking pictures, which is unfortunate for me...


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Bump.
> 
> 
> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?



Hey bro'... You think you'll be able to slab us a "stupid big" can't for running the big bars in???
I'm finding some decent logs, but I think stephen has a huge mongus one... I hope???


----------



## logging22

Spammer!!!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Les please tell me that your bringing your "little" saws again!!!


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Hey bro'... You think you'll be able to slab us a "stupid big" can't for running the big bars in???
> I'm finding some decent logs, but I think stephen has a huge mongus one... I hope???



Just like *she* said: "Show me the wood".


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Just like *she* said: "Show me the wood".



Will do... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wow, the whole color thing backfired... I thought the color would be IF I chose to use it,... Oooops.:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand




Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita? 


*
GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012*


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Wow, the whole color thing backfired... I thought the color would be IF I chose to use it,... Oooops.:bang:



My wifes in the red too.

Very clever of you.... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe we can get Barny to help with Friday Night Dinner........ Hmmmmmm


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Is it too early to talk menus??? Do I need to make some Bacon explosions for one of the nights???



?????????????????


----------



## RVALUE

Bacon explosions are made from bacon used to make a bacon bikini a few minutes earlier.

Depending upon the size of the pan, on how long it takes to cook the bacon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I need to pass this sign off to someone that will be there Thursday,


----------



## Work Saw Collector

On my arrival date I'm working on it, waiting on a answer from my boy to replace me here so I can be there Friday, my wife and Rod Saturday morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Just like *she* said: "Show me the wood".



I'll try to get a pic of it today. I still don't have a plan for it, if Dan don't have a big one I'll work at it harder.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to pass this sign off to someone that will be there Thursday,



If all else fails, throw it in the van on the 5th.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> If all else fails, throw it in the van on the 5th.



I can do that.


----------



## Hedgerow

:msp_thumbup:


Work Saw Collector said:


> I can do that.



It sorta needs to make a trip to Iowa anyway, right??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?
> 
> 
> *
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012*



This thread is big enough to bring A.S. to its knees & that's all that's showing up???? Lol.... jk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> :msp_thumbup:
> 
> It sorta needs to make a trip to Iowa anyway, right??



Yep.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Arrive Monday
> 
> Arrive Tuesday
> Atvguns
> 
> Arive Wednesday
> 
> Arrive Thursday:
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?
> 
> 
> *
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012*



Hey Dan you left a few days out!! I fixed it for ya I sure hope the gate will be unnlocked :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Talked to Teacherman this week He said he might have to make a raod trip. and come to jasper. we will have to see.


----------



## RVALUE

This is an answer to prayer. I have been wondering how to get a cleaning crew on Wednesday, and Bam! Taken Care Of!!!! 



YEAH!


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## RVALUE

If heavyfuel comes with his dad, What's his handle? Old Fuel? Where do we put him?


----------



## grandpatractor

RVALUE said:


> If heavyfuel comes with his dad, What's his handle? Old Fuel? Where do we put him?



Crude Oil !


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> If heavyfuel comes with his dad, What's his handle? Old Fuel? Where do we put him?





grandpatractor said:


> Crude Oil !



Don't be startin another oil thread now...


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Reported the spam


----------



## RVALUE

Painted red!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...


----------



## Freehand

grandpatractor said:


> Crude Oil !


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand




Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector



*
GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012*

Rod
Sherry


Working on your list Dan. Guys put your name in here somewhere, don't be the guy saying " man I wish I went " after the GTG is over.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Will someone add my name for thursday,I tried,but could'nt get it to take. Thanks


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> Mo. Jim!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> *
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012*
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> 
> 
> Working on your list Dan. Guys put your name in here somewhere, don't be the guy saying " man I wish I went " after the GTG is over.



How's this?


----------



## RVALUE

Now the cleaning crew is calling union protocol.


ha


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Now the cleaning crew is calling union protocol.
> 
> 
> ha



So what are they asking for.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Now the cleaning crew is calling union protocol.
> 
> 
> ha


Don't tell me you are not paying prevailing wage


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Don't tell me you are not paying prevailing wage



Are we the cleaning crew and not know it yet?


----------



## Showme

Wondering how far it is to the GTG from the Jasper airport? Will there be transport from the airport to the GTG?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Wondering how far it is to the GTG from the Jasper airport? Will there be transport from the airport to the GTG?



There's a Jasper airport??? 
Sure.. Someone can pick you up...


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Don't tell me you are not paying prevailing wage



Room and Board ..... a little easy on the board.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are we the cleaning crew and not know it yet?



I had an all terrain cleaning crew volunteer, then started a bunch of nonsense about not coming on time.


----------



## RVALUE

There was a nice airport in Jasper , then someone planted alfalfa and buckwheat in it.

So it's Harrison if you have a private plane, Branson or XNA is pretty far to walk.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Room and Board ..... a little easy on the board.



Them kind of wages is what started the civil war.:taped:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Them kind of wages is what started the civil war.:taped:



I thought the civil war was fought over renigers.


----------



## RVALUE

You know, those that voulunteer then renige. Renigers.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> You know, those that voulunteer then renige. Renigers.


Glad you cleared that up :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Them kind of wages is what started the civil war.:taped:



It was started over states right to govern them self with out Big Brother.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It was started over states right to govern them self with out Big Brother.



Hmmm something about that sounds familiar.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Showme

RVALUE said:


> There was a nice airport in Jasper , then someone planted alfalfa and buckwheat in it.
> 
> So it's Harrison if you have a private plane, Branson or XNA is pretty far to walk.



Any limo service?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Any limo service?



Does a crew cab ford count??? Oh, and the in box problem has been resolved Dan...


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Does a crew cab ford count??? Oh, and the in box problem has been resolved Dan...



Does it have a wine bar?


----------



## logging22

Come one, come all. The timberfest show here just got a lot bigger. New alky class with 1000 clams added money. Cant say who is coming, but they coming a long way to take my money.


----------



## RVALUE

Spammer


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Spammer



Maybe. So what??


----------



## RVALUE

Velcome. Say hi to Mildred...


----------



## RVALUE

I've been waiting all morning for someone to post something intelligent.

You still are.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I've been waiting all morning for someone to post something intelligent.
> 
> You still are.



That knocks me out of the conversation. :Rock:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I've been waiting all morning for someone to post something intelligent.
> 
> You still are.



Nuthin' from here either


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand




Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry


bringing the up so no one has to hunt for it.

Ok I win the intel post for the day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Fish fry for lunch today. :Rock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Hedgerow

When saw is bound in tree, feel free to chop away the backside with fiskars...
But remember the tip of your bar is in there... And the 84dl chain you spent 30 minutes getting just right...:msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

*MENU Thread*

*Friday Night:*






*
Saturday Noon:*

Hamburgers?





*
Saturday Night:*







*Sunday Morning:*

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-




NOTE: The eggs should be sent ahead of time in case someone decides to book in the night.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Fish fry for lunch today. :Rock:



Are the mudholes in your road low enough to catch fish?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> *Friday Night:*
> 
> The Bacon Explosion...:msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Saturday Noon:*
> 
> Hamburgers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Saturday Night:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunday Morning:*
> 
> Eggs - WSC
> Beef sausage-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The eggs should be sent ahead of time in case someone decides to book in the night.



...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> ...



lol Stephen. :after_boom:


----------



## RVALUE

I suppose there is something to be said about a long wick....


----------



## atvguns

What!!!!!!!!!!!!




The Bacon Explosion is Friday night ?:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bacon Explosion Friday is night ?:bang:



Right after the bacon bikini contest.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bacon Explosion is Friday night ?:bang:



What??? You ain't gonna be there???


----------



## logging22

Hahahahahahah!! Moar 4 meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Hahahahahahah!! Moar 4 meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You youngsters get in line,elders go first.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> What??? You ain't gonna be there???


The best I can hope for is to get there Saturday morning and that is only if I can get off work that night Still up in the air.


----------



## atvguns

:looser:



logging22 said:


> Hahahahahahah!! Moar 4 meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> The best I can hope for is to get there Saturday morning and that is only if I can get off work that night Still up in the air.



Hope you can make it, we will understand if not. Jobs have kept me from a few GTGs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> lol Stephen. :after_boom:



You guys were tough yesterday. :Rock: 

I can get this kind of treatment at home or Stumps house. :bang: 

I will cover eggs, cake, fish and cooker, anything else?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys were tough yesterday. :Rock:
> 
> I can get this kind of treatment at home or Stumps house. :bang:
> 
> I will cover eggs, cake, fish and cooker, anything else?



I would take a Jonsered 1020 togo.....


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys were tough yesterday. :Rock:
> 
> I can get this kind of treatment at home or Stumps house. :bang:
> 
> I will cover eggs, cake, fish and cooker, anything else?



Yes,if your up before I am,Please turn the coffee pot on,Pretty Please.:biggrin: Signed Grumpy
You and Matt still planning to make the Ia. gtg Saturday?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys were tough yesterday. :Rock:
> 
> I can get this kind of treatment at home or Stumps house. :bang:
> 
> I will cover eggs, cake, fish and cooker, anything else?



So fish fry Saturday night?!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Yes,if your up before I am,Please turn the coffee pot on,Pretty Please.:biggrin: Signed Grumpy
> You and Matt still planning to make the Ia. gtg Saturday?



As long as they don't ban me from Iowa... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> As long as they don't ban me from Iowa... :msp_thumbup:



IA will let anybody in. Will MO let you out? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## RVALUE

Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...





Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?






Saturday Night:


Fish




Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## RVALUE

I plan to set up an outside coffee pot this year..... always accommodating


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...





Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?






Saturday Night:


Fish
Cole slaw?



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## RVALUE

Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...





Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?






Saturday Night:

Cornbread - volunteer
Fish
Cole slaw?
Fried Taters! 



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...





Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?






Saturday Night:

Cornbread - volunteer
Fish
Cole slaw
Fried Taters! 



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## andydodgegeek

So I see you guys are doing a fish fry on saturday eve. I went fishing today with my brother and caught 6 nice big northerns. Sarah is working on cleaning them right now, she is good at cleaning them gets out the y-bones and all. I am going to be bringing them down and we will add that to our feasting. I dont know what kind of fish you guys are eating but if I know you southern folks its probably catfish. I know you will like some fresh northern, its pretty much all I eat.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> So I see you guys are doing a fish fry on saturday eve. I went fishing today with my brother and caught 6 nice big northerns. Sarah is working on cleaning them right now, she is good at cleaning them gets out the y-bones and all. I am going to be bringing them down and we will add that to our feasting. I dont know what kind of fish you guys are eating but if I know you southern folks its probably catfish. I know you will like some fresh northern, its pretty much all I eat.



I dig northern pike...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I dig northern pike...



We will also be bringing some pickled northern that Sarah made, everyone says there good.


----------



## tlandrum

i tried a bite of pickled fish when i was a youngster. it tasted so bad that i grabbed the closest drink to me and took a big gulp. well it wasnt water in the glass ,it was vodka. so between the pickled fish and the big dose of vodka i think i was a littled scarred for life.


----------



## andydodgegeek

tlandrum said:


> ii tried a bite of pickled fish when i was a youngster. it tasted so bad that i grabbed the closest drink to meand took a big gulp. well it wasnt water in the glass ,it was vodka. so between the pickled fish and the big dose of vodka i think i was a littled scarred for life.



I dont actually eat pickeled fish either. I dont really lie anything pickled. Alot of people like it though. I just like catching northerns, fried they are awesome.


----------



## RVALUE

done. I just threw out the trout. 

trash fish.


----------



## Freehand

tlandrum said:


> i tried a bite of pickled fish when i was a youngster. it tasted so bad that i grabbed the closest drink to me and took a big gulp. well it wasnt water in the glass ,it was vodka. so between the pickled fish and the big dose of vodka i think i was a littled scarred for life.



I went to a lutefisk church supper in Wisconsin one time. Ruined me without the vodka…….:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Freehand said:


> I went to a lutefisk church supper in Wisconsin one time. Ruined me without the vodka…….:msp_scared:



GROSS!! When I was a kid my parents would take us kids to those lutefisk dinners. The smell is enough to make a guy gag. I am swedish/norwegian and I still wouldnt touch the stuff. Nasty.


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> GROSS!! When I was a kid my parents would take us kids to those lutefisk dinners. The smell is enough to make a guy gag. I am swedish/norwegian and I still wouldnt touch the stuff. Nasty.



Swedish / Norwegian ? Are you besides yourself?







10,000 Swedes run thru the bush chased by 1 Norwegian.


10,000 Norwegians run thru the bush chased by 1 Swede.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> So I see you guys are doing a fish fry on saturday eve. I went fishing today with my brother and caught 6 nice big northerns. Sarah is working on cleaning them right now, she is good at cleaning them gets out the y-bones and all. I am going to be bringing them down and we will add that to our feasting. I dont know what kind of fish you guys are eating but if I know you southern folks its probably catfish. I know you will like some fresh northern, its pretty much all I eat.



Yep down here it's Catfish, I thought that was the only kind there was. On yours bring it we will cook anything brought. :Rock:


----------



## Hedgerow

I like saurkraut, and fish... Snails, squid... All good... But somehow, I think lutefisk has been chemically altered to a non-food item...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I like saurkraut, and fish... Snails, squid... All good... But somehow, I think lutefisk has been chemically altered to a non-food item...



Snails?? Really?? Well no thank you please. Thats just......i dont have the words.:msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Snails?? Really?? Well no thank you please. Thats just......i dont have the words.:msp_scared:



Thats ok AS won't let you put those kind of words in a post anyway. :Bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Snails?? Really?? Well no thank you please. Thats just......i dont have the words.:msp_scared:



I may just bring you some garlic butter "mushrooms" to eat... 

Maybe some Carpaccio???
:msp_wink:

So is Timberfest the 12th and 13th? When will you be competing??


----------



## tlandrum

yep 12 and 13th. the saw racing starts at 1pm. i will be arriving on the 12th around 6-8pm and kickin aroud with les till race time sat.


----------



## Hedgerow

May have to make a little trip East Saturday morning...
Could someone PM me the address of the grounds???
Do I need to bring a saw???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep down here it's Catfish, I thought that was the only kind there was. On yours bring it we will cook anything brought. :Rock:



There's more than catfish.....


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There's more than catfish.....



I caught over 2 tons of gar one night.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> May have to make a little trip East Saturday morning...
> Could someone PM me the address of the grounds???
> Do I need to bring a saw???:msp_sneaky:



Brother Matt. Hell yes you need a saw, saws!! Bring something for the hometown class. All stock, and 20 inch bar. Up to 5 ci, and 5.1 and up. The fairgrounds are on the right side of the road 2 miles before you get to my house. Easy. Or, just up the hill from Sonic on the right. Got a new alky class this year with 1000 bones added money. Sweet! Let me know when your coming. Landrum and crew are coming on Friday, and gonna hang out with us till saturday. Super mini GTG and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Brother Matt. Hell yes you need a saw, saws!! Bring something for the hometown class. All stock, and 20 inch bar. Up to 5 ci, and 5.1 and up. The fairgrounds are on the right side of the road 2 miles before you get to my house. Easy. Or, just up the hill from Sonic on the right. Got a new alky class this year with 1000 bones added money. Sweet! Let me know when your coming. Landrum and crew are coming on Friday, and gonna hang out with us till saturday. Super mini GTG and stuff.



Uh... What are we considering stock??? Woods port ok??? Pump gas??? Stock work saw???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Ported is fine, but got to have stock muffler. Pump gas. 20 inch bar. Your choice of chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Ported is fine, but got to have stock muffler. Pump gas. 20 inch bar. Your choice of chain.



Oh.... I'm soooo in on that one... Square ground 72dl it is!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Protective gear required???
If so I'll find some...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Protective gear required???
> If so I'll find some...



Your choice. Not required.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Your choice. Not required.



Cool... Shorts and flip flops... I'm on it!!!
Days inn worth a crap??? Or econo lodge??? Or throw out a suggestion...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Days inn is the best of the lot.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I can taste that sirloin bourbon steak at the cliff house right now!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



Morning Dan,do you still need a 2100 cylinder,if so I will bring one with me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good late afternoon hows everyone.:wink2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

okey fine. thanks fer askin. you?


----------



## Freehand

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can taste that sirloin bourbon steak at the cliff house right now!!



If'n ya pee off that big wooden tower, it eventually trickles down to Dan's place. FYI.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> If'n ya pee off that big wooden tower, it eventually trickles down to Dan's place. FYI.



Yelllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwww Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivvverrrrrrrrrr,.....:hmm3grin2orange::help:


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Dan,do you still need a 2100 cylinder,if so I will bring one with me.



Just like Christmas!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> 
> 
> bumping this so its easy to find.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Got my interweb back up & runnin.


----------



## sawnami

Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...





Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?






Saturday Night:

Tammi's Tri-Tip
Cornbread - volunteer
Fish
Cole slaw
Fried Taters!



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
> Friday Night:
> 
> The Bacon Explosion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Noon:
> 
> Hamburgers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night:
> 
> Tammi's Tri-Tip
> Cornbread - volunteer
> Fish
> Cole slaw
> Fried Taters!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning:
> 
> Eggs - WSC
> Beef sausage-




That settles it, eggs or no eggs, Tammi's Tri Tip is worth coming!


----------



## RVALUE

What do we need in order to make cornbread? Iron Skillets??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What do we need in order to make cornbread? Iron Skillets??



I got a few of those and a dutch oven I think that the right name.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got a few of those and a dutch oven I think that the right name.



Who's taking charge of getting the ingredients and making sure we have the utensils?


----------



## RVALUE

Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...
and ????????




Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?


Chips




Saturday Night:

Tammi's Tri-Tip
Cornbread - volunteer
Fish
Cole slaw
Fried Taters!



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Who's taking charge of getting the ingredients and making sure we have the utensils?



The wife will if we are talking Saturday night She won't be there Friday night? That's still up in the air right now.


----------



## RVALUE

For all you new attendees, RVALUE will have lots of ice!!!! So don't buy any....


----------



## RVALUE

I'm going over and Mow today......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can taste that sirloin bourbon steak at the cliff house right now!!



Dan, Jason how far from the GTG site is this?


----------



## RVALUE

Its in the picture.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...
and ????????




Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?


Chips




Saturday Night:

Tammi's Tri-Tip
Cornbread - Sherry
Fish
Cole slaw
Fried Taters!



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


Updated.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Its in the picture.



Cool.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan, Jason how far from the GTG site is this?



Too bad you've never been there.


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan, Jason how far from the GTG site is this?





RVALUE said:


> Its in the picture.



So, you're sayin' it's close?


----------



## Wolfcsm

*FLASH: There may be a worldwide bacon shortage!!!*

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/210346.htm#post3869239

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That settles it, eggs or no eggs, Tammi's Tri Tip is worth coming!



Les needs to bring deviled eggs to go with the bacon explosion Friday night...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm at "Bob's" the saw getting place he donated a saw for the door prize pile.

I think most of you seen him at my GTG.


----------



## Freehand

 wendell  said:


> So, you're sayin' it's close?



You can pee on Dan's place from there. No chit.


----------



## RVALUE

I had a very nice phone call today, just in the middle of falling the decent tree that supplied the larger saw logs for the gtg. Over 1/2 the trailer wide, and 3 logs loaded the trailer. Of course it is a homeowner trailer, and not a loggermobile.

Dangerous take down



Loaded and headed East tomorrow. 

carry on ,


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...
and ????????




Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?


Chips




Saturday Night:

Tammi's Tri-Tip
Cornbread - Sherry
Fish
Cole slaw Sherry (My wife WKENDLUMBERJAK)
Fried Taters!



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## RVALUE

For some new attendees, we have a fairly full kitchen.....

just saying..


----------



## RVALUE

No recent discussion has been made about the cants.

This would be "square pieces of wood"


not 

"I can't get my saw started...."


----------



## RVALUE

What goes with the bacon explosion?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> What goes with the bacon explosion?



lines to the john? reminder, bring extra TP


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> What goes with the bacon explosion?



how's about foil wrapped taters cooked in the fire? fully dressed. hopeflly someone would know when to take them out.


----------



## RVALUE

Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...
and ????????




Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers


Chips




Saturday Night:

Tammi's Tri-Tip
Cornbread - Sherry
Fish
Cole slaw Sherry (My wife WKENDLUMBERJAK)
Fried Taters!



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## RVALUE

We have ovens. Plural...... 


Just saying.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> how's about foil wrapped taters cooked in the fire? fully dressed. hopeflly someone would know when to take them out.



Taters would work... And deviled eggs... The not frozen kind...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand




Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry


bumping this so its easy to find.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can bring a bag or 2 of potatoes just let me know how many.


----------



## RVALUE

Plenty


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> 
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> 
> 
> bumping this so its easy to find.



Fixed it for ya


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi will be with me all days... My other 2 will be down Friday night or Saturday...


----------



## Locust Cutter

So what food do we need to bring? More taters?


----------



## RVALUE

Food for thought?

Danish servers?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> So what food do we need to bring? More taters?



Sardines and chicken in a biscuit crackers...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone PM John E this time? I may have don't remember.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hate to bug him but sure did like talking to him last year.


----------



## sawnami

Hey Stump, can you test this out at the GTG for us?:hmm3grin2orange:



> How to Cure a Hangover With Greasy Foods
> 
> Instructions
> 
> 1 Eat some greasy food an hour or so before drinking to line your stomach with the fatty grease. This helps slow down the absorption of alcohol into your system. Good options for greasy food include burgers, french fries, hot dogs, pizza, hash browns and *bacon*:msp_tongue:.
> 
> 3 Eat some greasy food at the first meal you have the next day after drinking for a hangover. Your meal of the greasy food the evening before will aid in curing a hangover, but the key is to eat greasy food again the next morning.



I think it's purpose is to take one's mind off of the hangover while you're "blasting" to/in the john.:msp_ohmy:

BTW Dan, I DON"T do plumbing.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Lurch2

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2



Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand




Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector
Lurch2



GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry


bumping this so its easy to find


----------



## Wolfcsm

All,

Figure that Debbie and I will be there aroung noon on Friday. Ready to help with setup or whatever on Friday afternoon.

Anything I can bring to help with the meals or...?

Hal


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Arrive Thursday:
Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2


Arrive Friday a.m.:
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
jerrycmorrow?


Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
Locust Cutter +1
Showme
andydodgegeek?
sarahdodgegeek?
Heavy fuel?
Grandpa tractor?
Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector
Lurch2
jerrycmorrow?


GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
Rod
Sherry


bumping this so its easy to find


----------



## Freehand

I'll bring a couple little sweet potatoes……..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Runs like a pup needs nothing.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jerrycmorrow said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> jerrycmorrow?
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> Lurch2
> jerrycmorrow?
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> Rod
> Sherry
> 
> 
> bumping this so its easy to find



Our group should be pulling in there around 9 am (hopefully sooner) barring any hold ups along the way. We will be tired, broke, hungry & have to pee really really bad....


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I'll bring a couple little sweet potatoes……..



I see I wasn't the only one who sensed a pending frost...
This was the first hill I mined out of the ground last night...


----------



## Freehand

Nice haul Matt, I'm gonna be back at it tonight. I'm going for a hundred pounds.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

I had 10 hills... Not sure how many pounds total yet...
Man, I love eating sweet taters!!!
It was a good year for them. Hot...


----------



## logging22

Im not doing anything with eggs. DONT ASK!:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thought some one had pulled the thread it was in the middle of page 3.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Im not doing anything with eggs. DONT ASK!:msp_w00t:



Can We ask Your wife (Kim??)?


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Can We ask Your wife (Kim??)?



So you saying she is nicer than he is? :msp_wink:  


I am headed north this afternoon.


----------



## sawnami

One of our customers came by work and gave these to a couple of guys here. He just bought his second container load of them along with a container each of watercraft, four wheelers, and string trimmers.

I wouldn't want to depend on making a living using one of them.

Guess where they came from
View attachment 255606





View attachment 255608





They need to study the English language a little more
View attachment 255607


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'd hate to see what the IPL looks like.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> One of our customers came by work and gave these to a couple of guys here. He just bought his second container load of them along with a container each of watercraft, four wheelers, and string trimmers.
> 
> I wouldn't want to depend on making a living using one of them.
> 
> Guess where they came from
> View attachment 255606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to study the English language a little more
> View attachment 255607




Hey Steve, which model are they knocking off with those??? CC???
I'd like to take a grinder to one some day... Clam shell design?


----------



## sawnami

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'd hate to see what the IPL looks like.



What IPL?  
I think you just buy another one if a part breaks.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Steve, which model are they knocking off with those??? CC???
> I'd like to take a grinder to one some day... Clam shell design?



They're 52cc. Didn't look close enough to check the design. It would be a cheap saw to practice some radical modding with.


----------



## sawnami

Just checked. It's not a clamshell engine.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,setting here at the GF,s getting ready to go on to the gtg,only about 90 miles from here. Pulled a real bonehead move when I loaded the saws yesterday, I left the chains setting on the bench.:bang: I have some chains in the truck,but will have to buy two or three at least.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,setting here at the GF,s getting ready to go on to the gtg,only about 90 miles from here. Pulled a real bonehead move when I loaded the saws yesterday, I left the chains setting on the bench.:bang: I have some chains in the truck,but will have to buy two or three at least.



gonna be hard to win any races without chains. just sayin


----------



## Freehand

Dem saws rove u rong time.


----------



## RVALUE

Ordered the fish today. 

They're very special. They are swimming now. They won't be in two weeks....

Crazy.

Now.......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Ordered the fish today.
> 
> They're very special. They are swimming now. They won't be in two weeks....
> 
> Crazy.
> 
> Now.......



We may need to order some cants too... Struck out up here Dan...


----------



## Hedgerow

Headed north...


----------



## RVALUE

There are 3 mills within a few miles.

Would regular RR ties work? I'll have to talk to the mill operators.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> There are 3 mills within a few miles.
> 
> Would regular RR ties work? I'll have to talk to the mill operators.



you make the first cut to find the spikes.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> There are 3 mills within a few miles.
> 
> Would regular RR ties work? I'll have to talk to the mill operators.


The regular 7x9 ties were $22.00 a piece when I check back in the spring for my GTG


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> you make the first cut to find the spikes.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I hope he was talking the fresh off the mill ones cause the used ones are full of chain destroying compound:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> The regular 7x9 ties were $22.00 a piece when I check back in the spring for my GTG



I think a few would work, I wonder how much a biggun would cost???


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_ohmy:


----------



## RVALUE

So IF New RR ties are an option, then how many other sizes are necessary? 

How many lineal feet of each size?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> So IF New RR ties are an option, then how many other sizes are necessary?
> 
> How many lineal feet of each size?



For heads up or dollar races, I'd think a 12x12 at least would be needed. 
Maybe 2 or 3 of em' maybe 8' long???
I wish the mill up here weren't so sorry...


----------



## atvguns

Dan now would be a good time to get your self a band mill so the cants can be made onsite.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Dan now would be a good time to get your self a band mill so the cants can be made onsite.:msp_thumbsup:



Now Would be a good time to not go broke.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I had 10 hills... Not sure how many pounds total yet...
> Man, I love eating sweet taters!!!
> It was a good year for them. Hot...



A hunned an fiddy pounds total, ya good hot year for them………..


----------



## RVALUE

How'd you keep the deer out of them?


----------



## Freehand

One of the few perks of urban gardening……...


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> How'd you keep the deer out of them?



30.06 with red dot scope?


----------



## RVALUE

Just spoke to Afghanistan. Haven't gotten the low down from my Levi's Mom on all the particulars. 

I heard a couple of 'oh my's' ..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Just spoke to Afghanistan. Haven't gotten the low down from my Levi's Mom on all the particulars.
> 
> I heard a couple of 'oh my's' ..



Hope every thing is all good. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope every thing is all good. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



Yer little husky likes trimming hackberry by the way...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yer little husky likes trimming hackberry by the way...
> :msp_thumbup:



Work it like a rented mule.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Work it like a rented mule.



I borrowed a mule and harness when I was about 13. My bud and I were going to build a log cabin 'fishin shack'. We slipped logs one day , (9 or 10 total) . The mule laid down ALL the next day. Then laid down most of the time for about a month, and then died.

I was so devistated and went to the man I borrowed him from. He told me it was ok, the mule was about 35 years old.....

carry on


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I borrowed a mule and harness when I was about 13. My bud and I were going to build a log cabin 'fishin shack'. We slipped logs one day , (9 or 10 total) . The mule laid down ALL the next day. Then laid down most of the time for about a month, and then died.
> 
> I was so devistated and went to the man I borrowed him from. He told me it was ok, the mule was about 35 years old.....
> 
> carry on



Great story.


----------



## andydodgegeek

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I borrowed a mule and harness when I was about 13. My bud and I were going to build a log cabin 'fishin shack'. We slipped logs one day , (9 or 10 total) . The mule laid down ALL the next day. Then laid down most of the time for about a month, and then died.
> 
> I was so devistated and went to the man I borrowed him from. He told me it was ok, the mule was about 35 years old.....
> 
> carry on



I've heard tell of fifty year old mules…..


Here's that article I was telling you about Dan…...

The Mechanical Battery | Damn Interesting


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> I've heard tell of fifty year old mules…..
> 
> 
> Here's that article I was telling you about Dan…...
> 
> The Mechanical Battery | Damn Interesting



Very interesting article.:cool2:


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> BTW Dan, I DON"T do plumbing.:msp_tongue:



I think Dan cursed me. Had to run a 100' cleaner through my main line last night to cut a root wad out.:msp_huh:

If I get my got-to-do and emergency projects done, I'll be able to start on my saws by mid December I may just be coming to the GTG to watch.

Maybe I can keep Jim in coffee at least.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Maybe I can keep Jim in coffee at least.:msp_tongue:



That's a big job.


----------



## atvguns

WSC what new saws did you pick up at the GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> WSC what new saws did you pick up at the GTG?



I didn't buy any, but a nice guy did loan me a real nice P100 100cc 42" bar monster saw. It will be at the next GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I did learn a few things, I got to run a new 461 that was nice. I also got to run a modded 460 and 660 by Scott they were bad ass.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I also learned there is money in YouTube I had no idea, I guess I try to figure all that out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One more thing I now know where Matt is and not to bad of a drive so we can get together and poke a saw or two with sticks.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> One more thing I now know where Matt is and not to bad of a drive so we can get together and poke a saw or two with sticks.



I've got muh thirty nine + a half foot pole I use fer Poulans an Homelites…….

I've also a single malt scotch that Matt and Wendell might be awful interested in……..:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I've got muh thirty nine + a half foot pole I use fer Poulans an Homelites.
> 
> I've also a single malt scotch that Matt and Wendell might be awful interested in..:msp_sneaky:



We didn't really get to drink that night we left at 2am but next time will be different.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> One more thing I now know where Matt is and not to bad of a drive so we can get together and poke a saw or two with sticks.



Just don't let me fix a 60 er... 58... Err... 59dl chain...
:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Looks like that spot was made for that saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Took Kenneth's 350 out to do a little limbing last night / yesterday... Got a pic of the 2nd load this morning...Gonna try and do something with the fat one for dollar racing... Not sure yet, but got lots more to get this week...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Took Kenneth's 350 out to do a little limbing last night / yesterday... Got a pic of the 2nd load this morning...Gonna try and do something with the fat one for dollar racing... Not sure yet, but got lots more to get this week...



You should have it broke in in another day.


----------



## RVALUE

Now I would never cuss one of our attendees....... nor curse.

I know what it's like to have a bit of tough luck, and wouldn't wish it on most of you. Well maybe a couple...

There is something for everyone to do at the GTG, regardless of desires and skill level.

Someone can help me whine and get in the way.


----------



## logging22

Gonna have to do it without me and Kim this year. Just cant make it happen. Hope to see ya next year.:bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Les quit funnin thats not funny.:msp_mad::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## logging22

I wish i was kidding. Its just not that funny. Cant really talk about it now. Just cant make it.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I wish i was kidding. Its just not that funny. Cant really talk about it now. Just cant make it.



Awe crap...:msp_confused:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> I wish i was kidding. Its just not that funny. Cant really talk about it now. Just cant make it.



Sorry to hear this,I was looking foward to BS'n with you for three days. Life seems to interfere with pleasure quite regulary. You and Kim will be missed.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

logging22 said:


> I wish i was kidding. Its just not that funny. Cant really talk about it now. Just cant make it.



Sorry to hear that! I bet you were lookin forward to meeting those idiots from Westcowsin too!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Gonna have to do it without me and Kim this year. Just cant make it happen. Hope to see ya next year.:bang:



sorry to hear that. been wantin to meet ya. seems like when you can i can't and vice versa. hopefully next time. semper fi bro


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> I wish i was kidding. Its just not that funny. Cant really talk about it now. Just cant make it.



I was looking forward to seeing you and Kim. there is all ways next year.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I wish i was kidding. Its just not that funny. Cant really talk about it now. Just cant make it.



Happens some times we can't always do what we want, you will be missed. Just let us know when we are good for a mini up that way.


----------



## RVALUE

Poses a bit of a dilemma.....

Sunfish?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You know this GTG is during War Eagle Craft Fair, I guess I'll run over there thursday morning. Going to check out some trailers there.


----------



## Lurch2

logging22 said:


> Gonna have to do it without me and Kim this year. Just cant make it happen. Hope to see ya next year.:bang:



Sorry to hear it. Hope ya get it sorted, whatever the issue.


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know this GTG is during War Eagle Craft Fair, I guess I'll run over there thursday morning. Going to check out some trailers there.



Wife is headed that way too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know this GTG is during War Eagle Craft Fair, I guess I'll run over there thursday morning. Going to check out some trailers there.



If you get a coach there, just bring it on down...
You can practice frying chicken on a stick...
I'll do my best to eat all the rejects...


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know this GTG is during War Eagle Craft Fair, I guess I'll run over there thursday morning. Going to check out some trailers there.



Tammi has mentioned combining it with the GTG. I guess it would be a break for her from hearing mad saws run and smelling two stroke exhaust. I told her, just don't leave me to cook the tri-tip. (I don't want to make any enemies:msp_tongue


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I just looked at the calendar, this is gonna be happening like really quick!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I just looked at the calendar, this is gonna be happening like really quick!!



Yep!! You need to be ready to roll out this weekend... So you have time to remember all the things you forgot...
See???
:msp_confused:


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Gonna have to do it without me and Kim this year. Just cant make it happen. Hope to see ya next year.:bang:



Sucks man! Sorry to hear that...


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Gonna have to do it without me and Kim this year. Just cant make it happen. Hope to see ya next year.:bang:





RVALUE said:


> Poses a bit of a dilemma.....
> 
> Sunfish?



I've been kind of quiet here. Just waiting to see if the planets line up.

Some stuff coming up and might not make it to the GTG myself.

I have to take my dad to Springfield this Friday for back surgery and mom will need help after. My sister is the best help, but she's out of town.

Have old in-laws in Florida we have to go see as soon as my dad is stable, probably next week and will be gone a week. 

Doesn't look too good for me goin to the gtg right now. :msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not going to bring in near what Matt's did!


----------



## Hedgerow

Lookin' good though!!!

Hey! Is that a piece over 16" in there???
Rod must have cut that one...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_mellow:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt will this work for the Ward trade was all bob had In blue

I don't know how many cc it is?


----------



## Hedgerow

Does it run???

I like those..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Does it run???
> 
> I like those..



I don't know he thought so after dinner I'll go find out and get some compression numbers, it is yours if you want it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know he thought so after dinner I'll go find out and get some compression numbers, it is yours if you want it.



If Matt don't I'm sure I can come up with something to trade with.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know he thought so after dinner I'll go find out and get some compression numbers, it is yours if you want it.



I think it would be cool... Since I just traded mine off for a Dolmar 540 in Iowa...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is what the wood brought 4 Pioneer's


----------



## RVALUE

I ordered 40 - 50 pounds of catfish.

The nets were put out, and hauled in today. They resulted in 240 pounds of arkansas river cats.

So we need MORE fish eaters, not LESS .


----------



## Showme

RVALUE said:


> I ordered 40 - 50 pounds of catfish.
> 
> The nets were put out, and hauled in today. They resulted in 240 pounds of arkansas river cats.
> 
> So we need MORE fish eaters, not LESS .



What a haul. I eat fish!


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> I ordered 40 - 50 pounds of catfish.
> 
> The nets were put out, and hauled in today. They resulted in 240 pounds of arkansas river cats.
> 
> So we need MORE fish eaters, not LESS .



The less we need is Les.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I ordered 40 - 50 pounds of catfish.
> 
> The nets were put out, and hauled in today. They resulted in 240 pounds of arkansas river cats.
> 
> So we need MORE fish eaters, not LESS .



Send me a bill for part of that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is what the wood brought 4 Pioneer's



If there's ever a run on magnesium, stephen will make a killing!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I ordered 40 - 50 pounds of catfish.
> 
> The nets were put out, and hauled in today. They resulted in 240 pounds of arkansas river cats.
> 
> So we need MORE fish eaters, not LESS .



That is a mess of fish.:biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think the p62 will build piston and jug look great parts from all four should get it going, still need double spike kit full wrap handle and big air filter. 

Matt the Dolmar has spark and 160 cold 147# hot needs card work or kit wont pick up fuel.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think the p62 will build piston and jug look great parts from all four should get it going, still need double spike kit full wrap handle and big air filter.
> 
> Matt the Dolmar has spark and 160 cold 147# hot needs card work or kit wont pick up fuel.



Dare we ask how you got it hot?

Talk to it in a low voice?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Dare we ask how you got it hot?
> 
> Talk to it in a low voice?



It was running just hard to get it to pick fuel up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Fuel system should be an easy fix... 
I like it already.. Those are great firewood saws!!!


----------



## atvguns

sunfish said:


> I've been kind of quiet here. Just waiting to see if the planets line up.
> 
> Some stuff coming up and might not make it to the GTG myself.
> 
> I have to take my dad to Springfield this Friday for back surgery and mom will need help after. My sister is the best help, but she's out of town.
> 
> Have old in-laws in Florida we have to go see as soon as my dad is stable, probably next week and will be gone a week.
> 
> Doesn't look too good for me goin to the gtg right now. :msp_sad:



I see that not getting to spend the night with Les has greatly upset you. No need for excuses just come out and say so.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> I see that not getting to spend the night with Les has greatly upset you. No need for excuses just come out and say so.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, I'm pretty bummed about that. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

You better be there Don... Who will Levi race with???:msp_confused:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_confused:


----------



## RVALUE

Did everyone remember the pallets and lashing to strap 5 together and make a cookie carrier?

The nail gun did not work very well. Strapping or wire.

Takes 5 per 'box'


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Anyone download IOS 6 yet? Man that is huge 912 MB. I tried to download it to the phone several times couldn't get it to work, now I'm putting it on the PC first.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone download IOS 6 yet? Man that is huge 912 MB. I tried to download it to the phone several times couldn't get it to work, now I'm putting it on the PC first.



That would kill my hillbilly internet. 

Actually I literally could not down load that much in 24 hours.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You better be there Don... Who will Levi race with???:msp_confused:



Man, I always look forward to a good race or three, or four with Levi. He is intense! :msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> That would kill my hillbilly internet.
> 
> Actually I literally could not down load that much in 24 hours.



It told 6 hours but went down to 5 in just a couple minutes now says 4 hours.


----------



## Freehand

Dang fellers, move out the sticks. Just south of a gig would take me ten minutes tops……...


----------



## sunfish

We have Hugues Net, with a 500 mb limit in 24 hours.

There will never be DSL or cable out here and a cell phone barely works.

But I ain't moving!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Dang fellers, move out the sticks. Just south of a gig would take me ten minutes tops...



If the net crashes I pass this phone to you.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> We have Hugues Net, with a 500 mb limit in 24 hours.
> 
> There will never be DSL or cable out here and a cell phone barely works.
> 
> But I ain't moving!



Don't blame ya...
Oh, I told Levi you were gonna find a way to be there...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> We have Hugues Net, with a 500 mb limit in 24 hours.
> 
> There will never be DSL or cable out here and a cell phone barely works.
> 
> But I ain't moving!



I have wild blue same thing, I don't know if there is a limit or not. I have 3G phone Internet as well but it won't let you download that file without 4g.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Don't blame ya...
> Oh, I told Levi you were gonna find a way to be there...:msp_sneaky:



I sure will try.



Work Saw Collector said:


> I have wild blue same thing, I don't know if there is a limit or not. I have 3G phone Internet as well but it won't let you download that file without 4g.



We had Wild Blue for 4 years, they have/had a 30 day bandwidth limit, but can't remember the number. When we'd go over, they'd slow us down to slower than dial up speed and it'd be that way until the next 30 day period. Sometimes 1-2 weeks. It sucked trying to run a business that way. Email would barely work!

The 24 hour limit with Hughes is more manageable and we have ways to restore speed. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I sure will try.
> 
> 
> 
> We had Wild Blue for 4 years, they have/had a 30 day bandwidth limit, but can't remember the number. When we'd go over, they'd slow us down to slower than dial up speed and it'd be that way until the next 30 day period. Sometimes 1-2 weeks. It sucked trying to run a business that way. Email would barely work!
> 
> The 24 hour limit with Hughes is more manageable and we have ways to restore speed. :msp_sneaky:



Thanks That sounds right and I have used it a bunch, hope it finishes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now up to 450MB and it is down to a slow crawl. :bang: I'll leave it running and go fill the truck with wood for trading stuff.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Anyone download IOS 6 yet? Man that is huge 912 MB. I tried to download it to the phone several times couldn't get it to work, now I'm putting it on the PC first.



please excuse my igganorance but what is IOS 6?


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> please excuse my igganorance but what is IOS 6?



I was afraid to ask.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> please excuse my igganorance but what is IOS 6?



The new I-Phone operating system...
:msp_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Connection was reset after four hours around 550 Mb restarting with six hours remaining. :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now up to 450MB and it is down to a slow crawl. :bang: I'll leave it running and go fill the truck with wood for trading stuff.



One bay empty now Stephen...
3 to go plus the whole back wall... 
Whatever will I do???
My barn will be empty...
:msp_confused:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> One bay empty now Stephen...
> 3 to go plus the whole back wall...
> Whatever will I do???
> My barn will be empty...
> :msp_confused:



Now you can cut with a place to go with the wood


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> One bay empty now Stephen...f
> 3 to go plus the whole back wall...
> Whatever will I do???
> My barn will be empty...
> :msp_confused:



Just grabbed a amberbock think I'll go to the shop I think I have a dull saw I can work on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the closest one running today stihl need a carb kit but it will start and run just not great. They all had set an old car for 20 years or so the P62 was locked up, fill jug with PB blaster and work the flwheel back and forth a little at a time. It finally turned all the way over took a few parts off the other saws and :hmm3grin2orange: its running. Man am I happy.

If I get a kit in for it Maybe it will make it to Dan's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Maybe you could do a carb building class.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maybe you could do a carb building class.



Thats an easy one same way I do a holly 750, take it all apart spread kit out. Pick up old part find a new part just like it on and on till carb is all back together put all the leftover new and used parts in a bucket just in case it don't run and I need to go back into it, somewhere around 50/50 on that.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well it looks like Dad and I are going MIA this time as well. I got a $851.77 electric bill I wasn't expecting and Dad is working on paying a divorce lawyer... BOTH are LONG stories... I was actually hoping to have the money to Buy Hal's old Homie, or maybe a RUNNING McCulloch,... Trade for something/+ cash... Oh well. Y'all have fun and Matt, I guess I'll have to Fedex you some Single Malt! I was looking forward to seeing everyone else, between Dan, Jim, Steve, Stephan, Strumpet, Andy, Wendell and the rest... I may have to have a Mini here sometime and go scrounge up some decent Hedge/Oak...


----------



## Hedgerow

Ulfbehrt steel.. Swords made by the Vikings...
Need sunfish's input on this subject...
Way ahead of their time maybe???


----------



## Hedgerow

Richard Furrer... Don? You know him?


----------



## RVALUE

I just enjoyed some special sweet taters from 'Jason's Deli' or so the cook thinks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Well it looks like Dad and I are going MIA this time as well. I got a $851.77 electric bill I wasn't expecting and Dad is working on paying a divorce lawyer... BOTH are LONG stories... I was actually hoping to have the money to Buy Hal's old Homie, or maybe a RUNNING McCulloch,... Trade for something/+ cash... Oh well. Y'all have fun and Matt, I guess I'll have to Fedex you some Single Malt! I was looking forward to seeing everyone else, between Dan, Jim, Steve, Stephan, Strumpet, Andy, Wendell and the rest... I may have to have a Mini here sometime and go scrounge up some decent Hedge/Oak...



Thats to bad I was hoping to meet you in person.




Hedgerow said:


> Ulfbehrt steel.. Swords made by the Vikings...
> Need sunfish's input on this subject...
> Way ahead of their time maybe???





Hedgerow said:


> Richard Furrer... Don? You know him?




You sir are posting in the wrong thread.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:




RVALUE said:


> I just enjoyed some special sweet taters from 'Jason's Deli' or so the cook thinks.



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats to bad I was hoping to meet you in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are posting in the wrong thread.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:




Nope... As long as Don checks this thread, it's the right one...
He's the steel guy...


----------



## logging22

Spammer! Get him!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Spammer! Get him!!!



Got him


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats to bad I was hoping to meet you in person.
> opcorn:opcorn:



Same here Kenneth! Sooner or later, I may have to have some of you out to the house waste some perfectly good hardwood making cookies and light a nice little bon fire up,...


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see Mr. Boyt lurking,you going to make the gtg Dave? you have been MIA for a while.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I see Mr. Boyt lurking,you going to make the gtg Dave? you have been MIA for a while.



Man I hope so!!! I been meaning to drop a load of logs at Dave's... Don't think there's much use for Hackberry's though... 
Never seen so many in one place before...:msp_confused:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Ulfbehrt steel.. Swords made by the Vikings...
> Need sunfish's input on this subject...
> Way ahead of their time maybe???





Hedgerow said:


> Richard Furrer... Don? You know him?



Yep, I know Ric Furrer well. He's OK.

Ulfbehrt Swords where the real deal and Way ahead of their time.

Was a good show and very accurate.


----------



## tlandrum

the ozarks timberfest is this weekend guys. ill be heading to mo on friday and will be there at the fest racing on sat.


----------



## RVALUE

Jim, I have a batch of halepeno eggs .


----------



## RVALUE

Are there any RVs coming to hook up to the RV station?

No one has reserved that yet.


and........


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yep, I know Ric Furrer well. He's OK.
> 
> Ulfbehrt Swords where the real deal and Way ahead of their time.
> 
> Was a good show and very accurate.



Good... Wanted to make sure opt wasn't blowing smoke up my ass...
Thanks for the fact check buddy...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tlandrum said:


> the ozarks timberfest is this weekend guys. ill be heading to mo on friday and will be there at the fest racing on sat.



Good luck T... I'll be expecting to see a 1st place run or two on the old Tube


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> the ozarks timberfest is this weekend guys. ill be heading to mo on friday and will be there at the fest racing on sat.



I was gonna try and make it down there with Mr. Fluffy and run it in the 5 cube hometown class, but it ain't looking promising at all...:msp_crying:
Hope you and Les do well though...
Don't breath too many alky fumes!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well it looks like Dad and I are going MIA this time as well.... I was actually hoping to have the money to Buy Hal's old Homie...



sorry to hear you not gonna be there. wanted to meet ya and you pop.

what is this you speak of regarding hal's homie? whatchutalkinboutwillis?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> sorry to hear you not gonna be there. wanted to meet ya and you pop.
> 
> what is this you speak of regarding hal's homie? whatchutalkinboutwillis?



Hal's got a big 6+ cube Homie...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I was gonna try and make it down there with Mr. Fluffy and run it in the 5 cube hometown class, but it ain't looking promising at all...:msp_crying:
> Hope you and Les do well though...
> Don't breath too many alky fumes!!!



Looks like I won't be making it either. To many irons in the fire.

The GTG may just be a day trip for me on Sat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hal's got a big 6+ cube Homie...



May even be gear drive if I remember right.


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> May even be gear drive if I remember right.



Yup, itsa G


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Yup, itsa G



6cube and gear drive,  my favorite. I'm not sure if Matt knows how bad he needs a saw like that. :bang: 


Post with IOS 6


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Looks like I won't be making it either. To many irons in the fire.
> 
> The GTG may just be a day trip for me on Sat.



Well then we will see you Saturday. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Showme

*Attendance*

Do we have an update on who/when will be at the GTG? I'm still in unless it's only me. In that case I've got a blow down on my property I could just go cut, in fact I did last night after work. Very therapeutic.


----------



## tlandrum

ive got my truck loaded and ready for timberfest. i have my 346xp,2165,372xp,3120 stock appearing alky saws and my 365 stock appearing gas saw,then my 7900 for the loggers box stock class. im haulin enough nitro with me to get half way to the moon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

tlandrum said:


> ive got my truck loaded and ready for timberfest. i have my 346xp,2165,372xp,3120 stock appearing alky saws and my 365 stock appearing gas saw,then my 7900 for the loggers box stock class. im haulin enough nitro with me to get half way to the moon.



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Do we have an update on who/when will be at the GTG? I'm still in unless it's only me. In that case I've got a blow down on my property I could just go cut, in fact I did last night after work. Very therapeutic.



I'll be there Thursday with Dan... Just setting things up... Our WI clan and Freehand and Stephen will be in Friday... More to follow Saturday... 
Friday night is when we'll be eating the Bacon explosion...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be there Thursday with Dan... Just setting things up... Our WI clan and Freehand and Stephen will be in Friday... More to follow Saturday...
> Friday night is when we'll be eating the Bacon explosion...
> :msp_sneaky:



Don't know what a bacon explosion is but I'll be rolling in Friday night. Driving from STL after getting off work at 4:00. Ridiculous, I should retire but I keep saying "just a few dollars more". Maybe I should quit buying these damn chainsaws! Maybe just one more.


----------



## RVALUE

somebody bring the menu and attendance thread forward


----------



## RVALUE

I'm too busy cleaning fish


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Don't know what a bacon explosion is but I'll be rolling in Friday night. Driving from STL after getting off work at 4:00. Ridiculous, I should retire but I keep saying "just a few dollars more". Maybe I should quit buying these damn chainsaws! Maybe just one more.



Haha.!! I know the feeling!!! I told myself I'd retire from what I'm doing at 40... 

Didn't happen.....

So now it's 45... 

By the way Keneth, this 350 is a really nice running saw!!!
Was that an after market 346 jug you put on there?
Feels like a 372 "lite"...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> somebody bring the menu and attendance thread forward



Would somebody please find the latest menu and the latest attendance thread? 





Thank you very much.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand, was I close about Tim? or was I way out in left field?

Carry on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Haha.!! I know the feeling!!! I told myself I'd retire from what I'm doing at 40...
> 
> Didn't happen.....
> 
> So now it's 45...
> 
> By the way Keneth, this 350 is a really nice running saw!!!
> Was that an after market 346 jug you put on there?
> Feels like a 372 "lite"...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Are you :hmm3grin2orange: at the saw or are you serious.uttahere2:


----------



## RVALUE

I'm serious.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2

Leave Thursday

Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3

Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3



Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme

Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry


bumping for R Value


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I'm serious.



Never:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WKEND LUMBERJAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> andydodgegeek?
> sarahdodgegeek?
> Heavy fuel?
> Grandpa tractor?
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> 
> 
> bumping this so its easy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are you :hmm3grin2orange: at the saw or are you serious.uttahere2:



I'm serious! It's a dandy... Light, powerful, starts right, idles right...
Good saw...
I give high scores for "usability"...
This one has it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Friday Night:

The Bacon Explosion...
and ????????




Saturday Noon:

Hamburgers?


Chips




Saturday Night:

Tammi's Tri-Tip
Cornbread - Sherry
Fish
Cole slaw Sherry (My wife WKENDLUMBERJAK)
Fried Taters!



Sunday Morning:

Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a I will Pm you the site if you want.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Will it run with you new to you 5100


----------



## RVALUE

I mis-spoke to some. 


Fish Fry is Saturday.......

I will be peddling fish since Tammy's tri tip is available.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> 
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> 
> 
> bumping for R Value



We need to add jerrycmorrow to the Saturday list!!!
And my crew will consist of 4
Stumpy will be on the Saturday list with at least 4 additional.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Will it run with you new to you 5100



A. The 350 will beat it handily... Since it is a cat muffler at this time.
B. sweet taters with the bacon Explosion???
I got some and Jason has some...???


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I mis-spoke to some.
> 
> 
> Fish Fry is Saturday.......
> 
> I will be peddling fish since Tammy's tri tip is available.



I think we should experiment on some fish Thursday night...
Just sayin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We will have to see how long to cook it when there are a lot of people.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We will have to see how long to cook it when there are a lot of people.



?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
Logging22 +2

Leave Thursday

Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3

Arrive Friday a.m.:

WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3



Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):

Locust Cutter +1
Showme

Stumpkita?
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry
jerrycmorrow
Hedgerow +3
bumping for R Value
Stumpy +4


----------



## RVALUE

I was taking a 32 inch plus oak down today with a fine 441. Seems it doesn't oil just right.

A fellow adjusted it, and then it appeared to quit again. Does this sound like anything anyone has experienced?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mornin all.... 19° when I stepped out the door at 4 a.m. that'll put a little spring in yer step...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was taking a 32 inch plus oak down today with a fine 441. Seems it doesn't oil just right.
> 
> A fellow adjusted it, and then it appeared to quit again. Does this sound like anything anyone has experienced?



Can a person put a H/O oiler in those? I would guess the plastic oiler gear threads are wore and slipping over the pump gear sporadically.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mornin all.... 19° when I stepped out the door at 4 a.m. that'll put a little spring in yer step...



Rainin cats and dogs here... 60 or so...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Can a person put a H/O oiler in those? I would guess the plastic oiler gear threads are wore and slipping over the pump gear sporadically.



I don't know if there is a H/O for it or not. I'll look around.


----------



## Wolfcsm

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> Logging22 +2
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> Locust Cutter +1
> Showme
> 
> Stumpkita?
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> jerrycmorrow
> Hedgerow +3
> bumping for R Value
> Stumpy +4



Have not made it on the list. But, we plan on being there Friday around noon. 

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfcsm said:


> Have not made it on the list. But, we plan on being there Friday around noon.
> 
> Hal



Good deal Hal... Levi asked if you were bringin' the 880...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dozerdan

tlandrum said:


> ive got my truck loaded and ready for timberfest. i have my 346xp,2165,372xp,3120 stock appearing alky saws and my 365 stock appearing gas saw,then my 7900 for the loggers box stock class. im haulin enough nitro with me to get half way to the moon.




Be safe and try to have a good time.
I predict that people will talk about you after its over. LOL

Later
Dan


----------



## Hedgerow

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
Levi
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?


Leave Thursday

Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3

Arrive Friday a.m.:
Mrs. Hedgerow+1
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3
WolfCSM
MO Jim
Sunfish??????


Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):


Showme
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry
jerrycmorrow
Stumpy +4

Mo Iron???
ATV Guns????
Plumbcrazyjr.????


----------



## Wolfcsm

Hedgerow said:


> Good deal Hal... Levi asked if you were bringin' the 880...
> :msp_biggrin:



Sure. Will see what else I drag along this weekend.

Hal


----------



## Wolfcsm

Hedgerow said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> 
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> Mrs. Hedgerow+1
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> WolfCSM
> MO Jim
> Sunfish??????
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> 
> Showme
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> jerrycmorrow
> Stumpy +4
> 
> Mo Iron???
> ATV Guns????
> Plumbcrazyjr.????



+1 (wife) for me.

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfcsm said:


> +1 (wife) for me.
> 
> Hal



I'll update the list when I get back to the office...
What about John E. ???
Gotta get Lurch on the list too!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Better than 3" this morning.


----------



## Lurch2

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
Levi
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?


Leave Thursday

Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3

Arrive Friday a.m.:
Mrs. Hedgerow+1
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3
WolfCSM+1
MO Jim
Sunfish??????
Lurch2

Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):


Showme
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry
jerrycmorrow
Stumpy +4

Mo Iron???
ATV Guns????
Plumbcrazyjr.????




I was on once. Somebody must have brought up an old list.


----------



## RVALUE

YouTube - Catfish Cowboys- Episode 1 

Got a boat load of fish. Just left the catfish cowboys.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> 
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> Mrs. Hedgerow+1
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> WolfCSM
> MO Jim
> Sunfish??????
> 
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> 
> Showme
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> jerrycmorrow
> Stumpy +4
> 
> Mo Iron???
> Plumbcrazyjr.????





I removed my name not going to make this one. :msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

What's wrong with the You tube link? Those are our fish catchers...... different day, same folks.... Same size fish.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I don't know if there is a H/O for it or not. I'll look around.



I wonder how much a new oiler would be for my Dolkita? I'd rather sell it, but if I keep it and am going to use it, besides a bigger P&C, it will DEFINITELY need a new oiler,...:bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a chace to win a really nice MS460


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder how much a new oiler would be for my Dolkita? I'd rather sell it, but if I keep it and am going to use it, besides a bigger P&C, it will DEFINITELY need a new oiler,...:bang:



Matt or Kenneth will have to take Dolmar questions.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is a H/O oiler for the 441 I will check local dealers.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Weather is looking good for next weekend if the forcast holds,60's and 40's.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Lurch2 said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> 
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> Mrs. Hedgerow+1
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> WolfCSM+1
> MO Jim
> Sunfish??????
> Lurch2
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> 
> Showme
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> jerrycmorrow
> Stumpy +4
> 
> Mo Iron???
> ATV Guns????
> Plumbcrazyjr.????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on once. Somebody must have brought up an old list.



i plan on being there friday a.m.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Welcome to page 1000!


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is a chace to win a really nice MS460


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder how much a new oiler would be for my Dolkita? I'd rather sell it, but if I keep it and am going to use it, besides a bigger P&C, it will DEFINITELY need a new oiler,...:bang:



Take it all apart and make sure the lines are not leaking where they hook to the pump... 
The pumps don't usually go bad...
Unlike Stihl's... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i plan on being there friday a.m.



Cool!!!
You campin'?
Do I need to get the 3.7 crafty runnin'???


----------



## Hedgerow

Got confirmation from Eric (plumbcrazyjr) on his attendance today... 
If his 500 cc Honda don't kill him first...:msp_unsure:


----------



## logging22

Got a visitor today. T Landrum is here with the nitro saws. Sweet. Cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wish I could make it there Les... I even got a square filed chain for it....:msp_unsure:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Take it all apart and make sure the lines are not leaking where they hook to the pump...
> The pumps don't usually go bad...
> Unlike Stihl's... :hmm3grin2orange:



I read here some time back that the hose gets stiff and dos not make good contact with the pump. the fitting that the hose goes on is not barbed. this is off of memory as I have not been that deap into mine. Hope this helps let me look in my stuff I think I have a parts book for one.


----------



## CMNRallye79

*Newbie*

Thought I'd introduce myself, I'll be joining you all at the get together. I am a friend of revalue and work with him on a daily basis. I'm excited to see what all can be done with modifying saws and just learn in general. Can't wait to meet you all.


Mark


----------



## RVALUE

Dang,,,, one more entrant into the drawing.....


----------



## RVALUE

Kenneth, did you invite your buddy Jones?


----------



## RVALUE

Did this thread get shut down?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Kenneth, did you invite your buddy Jones?



?????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Did this thread get shut down?



Nope alive and well just busy.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ?????????



Isn't your elevator driller my neighbor, and named Jones? 

Or doesn't my elevator go to the first floor?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rained here all nite not sure how much we got the rain guage had to rehydrate so it would work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Isn't your elevator driller my neighbor, and named Jones?
> 
> Or doesn't my elevator go to the first floor?




OH That JONES . NO COMENT ON YOUR ELEVATOR. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I met a guy standing in the middle of the river trying to see his feet.

He said, "do you know a Kenneth?" 






But of course,,,,,,,,


My world travels constantly take me to people that you know.....


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Thought I'd introduce myself, I'll be joining you all at the get together. I am a friend of revalue and work with him on a daily basis. I'm excited to see what all can be done with modifying saws and just learn in general. Can't wait to meet you all.
> 
> 
> Mark



Welcome mark... You'll see some of the best ported work saws this country has to offer...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I met a guy standing in the middle of the river trying to see his feet.
> 
> He said, "do you know a Kenneth?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> My world travels constantly take me to people that you know.....



Have you meet my rich uncle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> Thought I'd introduce myself, I'll be joining you all at the get together. I am a friend of revalue and work with him on a daily basis. I'm excited to see what all can be done with modifying saws and just learn in general. Can't wait to meet you all.
> 
> 
> Mark



So you are a freind of Revalue . great come have some fun . Revalue is that a typo it is funny.


----------



## RVALUE

Catfish Cowboys- Episode 1 - YouTube


----------



## RVALUE

Does that link work?

Those are the folks I grew up with..... doing that. We got a few of those for the GTG.

That's an old video, but basically the same.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Works great with internet server.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Does that link work?
> 
> Those are the folks I grew up with..... doing that. We got a few of those for the GTG.
> 
> That's an old video, but basically the same.



It works... If someone would go to YouTube and grab the URL at the top, they could paste it directly in the thread... I'm away from the computer, so I'm no help...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Catfish Cowboys- Episode 1 - YouTube


----------



## RVALUE

At least I'm amongst my peers.......


----------



## RVALUE

The weather looks good, bit muddy now.... Should be dryer by Thursday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> At least I'm amongst my peers.......



Yes you are I think.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Kenneth, did you invite your buddy Jones?



Talked to Greg today. He heard fish fry Sat said he would stop by told him to come by in the afternoon so he could see what all the noise was. said it sounded like fun.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

I should probably ask over in the saw forum, but do any of you fine gentleman know what gauge chain that Homie C5 of mine should be running? I need to measure what's on it, but it looks to be .404... I should be picking up a new recoil cord for it this week and see if I can't get it to sing a bit for me! Nothing like Hal's or Steve's, but good enough for now.


----------



## Hedgerow

1 sawbuck done... Getting a full fledged toad strangler right now...
Stupid trailer lights...:msp_angry:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> 1 sawbuck done... Getting a full fledged toad strangler right now...
> Stupid trailer lights...:msp_angry:


is there much wind in that system I sure hope the lights don't go out I might have to work alittle tonight. :msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's been raining here all day off and on. We really need it. 

Hope every one is doing well. Going to start getting saws ready In the morning. Less than a week!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> is there much wind in that system I sure hope the lights don't go out I might have to work alittle tonight. :msp_scared:



Been windy and wierd all day... But nothing wild...
The lightning ran me out of the field, but then it quit raining once I got the tractor and saws loaded up... Figures... Got some logs loaded for jasper though...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's been raining here all day off and on. We really need it.
> 
> Hope every one is doing well. Going to start getting saws ready In the morning. Less than a week!!!



Stephen gave me a goofy file...
I put it in the jig and filed up a 20" skip....
Smoooooooth...
The end of the test log looks like glass...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bring the jig and I will bring a square file.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Bring the jig and I will bring a square file.



I will do that... I think the angles are wrong, but it cuts good anyway...
:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

I wish I could make it I sure do want to learn to square file. Where is Les I fugured we would get a update on timberfest today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Go on and try the square filed chain and bar you have of mine and let me know what you think.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow looks like you are getting ready for the bacon blast already


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Hedgerow looks like you are getting ready for the bacon blast already



Now I may have to pass on that bacon blast.:bang::bang:


----------



## logging22

Im here, for a minute. Had a blast at Timberfest. Terry and his friends have some awesome saws. Got to run my alky 372 for the first time. Sweet!! Im hooked now. Its alky or nothing. Wish you guys could have make it today. You Tube vids will be up in the next couple days. Terry and his daughter filmed the whole thing. Stay tuned.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> I should probably ask over in the saw forum, but do any of you fine gentleman know what gauge chain that Homie C5 of mine should be running? I need to measure what's on it, but it looks to be .404... I should be picking up a new recoil cord for it this week and see if I can't get it to sing a bit for me! Nothing like Hal's or Steve's, but good enough for now.



Probably .404. I've got .404, 7/16", and 1/2" on my older Homies.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Go on and try the square filed chain and bar you have of mine and let me know what you think.:msp_biggrin:



Ok... If I get out again I will... Being mud palooza here right now may hamper that effort... I got a lot of stuff to get ready, and only 3 days to do it in...:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Im here, for a minute. Had a blast at Timberfest. Terry and his friends have some awesome saws. Got to run my alky 372 for the first time. Sweet!! Im hooked now. Its alky or nothing. Wish you guys could have make it today. You Tube vids will be up in the next couple days. Terry and his daughter filmed the whole thing. Stay tuned.



Isn't that kind of like asking the Grand Canyon come to you?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... If I get out again I will... Being mud palooza here right now may hamper that effort... I got a lot of stuff to get ready, and only 3 days to do it in...:bang:



After the last 6 months let it be muddy. We still need some pond rains.


----------



## RVALUE

I hope it doesn't rain anymore in Jasper in the next 2 weeks.....


----------



## RVALUE

I sure would like to see a demo of that alky in Jasper Saturday..... 



Just saying.


----------



## RVALUE

We have a real live tree to climb and limb, so bring your gear.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I hope it doesn't rain anymore in Jasper in the next 2 weeks.....




Just Checked weather channel says its to be mid 40's up to the 60's all next week in jasper.




RVALUE said:


> I sure would like to see a demo of that alky in Jasper Saturday.....
> 
> yes it would much better than a video.
> 
> 
> Just saying.





RVALUE said:


> We have a real live tree to climb and limb, so bring your gear.



Don't look to me.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> We have a real live tree to climb and limb, so bring your gear.



What's gear??? I thought all you needed was a loader and a saw... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

All I usually us is a 7900 start it and the limbs just fall.:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All I usually us is a 7900 start it and the limbs just fall.:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Went back out and started another chain... It's wrong... All wrong...
But it cuts good... I study a new RSLK chain, and have decided I can't get there from where I'm at with the goofy file... The angles are wrong... But I can take a round filed chain and put a real nasty point on it...


----------



## RVALUE

What's that file jig look like?


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All I usually us is a 7900 start it and the limbs just fall.:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Are you a roofer?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Are you a roofer?



I have roofed once or twice.:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Went back out and started another chain... It's wrong... All wrong...
> But it cuts good... I study a new RSLK chain, and have decided I can't get there from where I'm at with the goofy file... The angles are wrong... But I can take a round filed chain and put a real nasty point on it...



Check out this thread Matt http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/141414.htm


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have roofed once or twice.:msp_wink:



If you start that scary saw, and limbs jump off trees, we'll be patching roofs! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

What happened to the pic of the file jig?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Where is everyone.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand, the 2100 wouldn't pop today. Needs the master's touch.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Where is everyone.



WORKING!!!

We cut and split 11 dump trailers today for Interfaith Caregivers. Wood is donated & delivered to elderly or disabled people.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What's that file jig look like?



I'll post a picture of it tomorrow... It's an old Granberg "file-n-joint"...


----------



## RVALUE

I have one of those.... and I have something else to show you all......


For a minute I thought you had one on me......

Only PDQCLS has that.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Check out this thread Matt http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/141414.htm



Oh, I haven't given up... I tried something different this evening, after making some cookie carriers... Wow... Does that square file put a nasty corner on a cutter...:msp_wink:
Went ahead and trimmed the rakers and dog boned the links while I was at it...:msp_biggrin:
Cuts like an absolute beast!!! Gotta find the raker depth happy place now...


----------



## Hedgerow

The cookie carriers are awesome...
They were Levi's idea... 
Very durable... And re-useable!!


----------



## tlandrum

heres the 3 cube races at timberfest link competitionsaws - YouTube 
the others will be up soon


----------



## MO-Iron

I should arrive about 10:00 on Saturday. 
I haven't spoke with Stumpy lately, but hopefully we will have my MS460 to play with.:msp_biggrin:

MO-Iron


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I have one of those.... and I have something else to show you all......
> 
> 
> For a minute I thought you had one on me......
> 
> Only PDQCLS has that.



Was you referring to me? That would be pdqdl.

I'm not sure how I would have anything on you. You got all the fish, and I haven't even *seen* a fish get caught by someone else for about 30 years now. Honestly. NOBODY gets a fish when I am around.


----------



## RVALUE

I bought the fish. I don't have time to fish. Too busy not deer hunting. Too busy not gettting ready for the GTG.

I used to fish with the fellows that a grandson made a video , the catfish cowboys.

They caught the fish for us, just like in the you tube.

If their is any success in being unsuccessful, then maybe I have a shot....

The older man driving the boat was in perfect health in 07, after my back incident, and went in for a routine op, and must have gotten staff, or something, and can barely walk, and has struggled since. Sad. I can out maneuver him now, first time in 49 years... 

He sure knows that river..............




PS and his daughter was GORGEOUS! :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So who all is going to Wiggs' GTG next weekend?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So who all is going to Wiggs' GTG next weekend?



Can I answer that Saturday night?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Can I answer that Saturday night?



Yep.


----------



## Hedgerow

Pic of the Granberg w/square filed RSC.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh Kenneth...???
Work in progress...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Cool!!!
> You campin'?
> Do I need to get the 3.7 crafty runnin'???



sleeping in my tent or my truck. will be bringing the 3.7. ruurnh! ruurnh!


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> sleeping in my tent or my truck. will be bringing the 3.7. ruurnh! ruurnh!



Well I got no time to soup mine up, so It'll come as it is...
Hope it starts..
Workin' on the double dog top secret saw project right now...
Hope it's done by Wed. night... :msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got Levi on raker thinning duty...
And did a little dog boning too....

Oh, did someone say cookie carrier???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looking good Matt. Carry on.



Just doesn't sound as good as Dan types it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a special brew going at the plant today...






Man, I hope this works...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Got Levi on raker thinning duty...
> And did a little dog boning too....
> 
> Oh, did someone say cookie carrier???



Take it from a man with only one good eye,put some safety glasses on that boy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Take it from a man with only one good eye,put some safety glasses on that boy.



I was thinking the same thing after looking at that picture...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got a special brew going at the plant today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I hope this works...
> :bad_smelly:



That is for that special project isn't it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is for that special project isn't it.



All these special top secret saw projects , I'm happy if half mine start


----------



## RVALUE

Sleeping arrangements are as such:

One 1 1/2 BR Suite, with Bath wisconsin 
One 3 BR house, with 1 bath Morrow	Hedgerow	sawnami


----------



## RVALUE

No reservations for 2013 accepted until Oct 21


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is for that special project isn't it.



...:msp_sneaky:






Whutchu talkin' bout Kenneth???


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> All these special top secret saw projects , I'm happy if half mine start



Your 029 super runs good Stephen... It was missing it's tank vent... :msp_wink:
Sounds great without a muffler by the way!!!


----------



## RVALUE

I tried to upload today's takedown on Youtube. Ima Idiot.


----------



## Freehand

Give it another go there big D…...

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/e-r5cKzjwB0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE

It is on a junk phone.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

not having been to dan's place can someone pm me directions?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Its almost time!!! I am excited to come down and play chainsaw with you folks.


----------



## Hedgerow

You get to cut some Hackberry at this one Andy...
Jason is gonna freehand cut us some cants!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> not having been to dan's place can someone pm me directions?



Dan when is the sign getting put out?


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dan when is the sign getting put out?



The sign says tree trimming

Thursday


----------



## RVALUE

How hard is it ? You drive past , turn around and come back..... duh.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> The sign says tree trimming
> 
> Thursday



Ok thanks...:wink2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> How hard is it ? You drive past , turn around and come back..... duh.



Yep.


----------



## sawnami

andydodgegeek said:


> Its almost time!!! I am excited to come down and play chainsaw with you folks.



Sounds great. Man, I cherish those fire hose scabbards that you brought this Spring.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dan when is the sign getting put out?



The sign will just cause you to get whiplash trying to read it as you pass by.



RVALUE said:


> How hard is it ? You drive past , turn around and come back..... duh.



Jerry, just make sure and check the condition of your brakes before you head out.:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> ...Jerry, just make sure and check the condition of your brakes before you head out.:msp_smile:



yeah, hwy 7 is one of my "let's take a drive" highways. love it.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I tried to upload today's takedown on Youtube. Ima Idiot.



Got it loaded fer ya big'un. :feel_good:


----------



## Hedgerow

I got the official AS sign.. Does it need to be posted by the highway? Or only down the path at the site???


----------



## RVALUE

Too Nice to put at the road, 

I have some Tree Trimming signs to put out. Yellow.

But whatever you want,


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Too Nice to put at the road,
> 
> I have some Tree Trimming signs to put out. Yellow.
> 
> But whatever you want,



Hate to see some teen ager swipe it:msp_mad: . tree trimming works for me.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I took out a tree Sunday, took Bob the wood yesterday I am getting things done. The thing is just not the things for this GTG. :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Got it loaded fer ya big'un. :feel_good:



Man that looks bad, was it hard to get out of that truck that high off the ground?


----------



## Hedgerow

Dropped the trailer off at coose this morning...
Needs brakes...:msp_angry:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Dropped the trailer off at coose this morning...
> Needs brakes...:msp_angry:



Especially going up down around and backwards to Dan's.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Especially going up down around and backwards to Dan's.:msp_w00t:



You will see tail lights on the way to dans, don't worry they are your own.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> You will see tail lights on the way to dans, don't worry they are your own.



Don't laugh those that haven't been there. WSC speaks the truth.:wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow

..:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> ..:msp_sneaky:



Cool


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> ..:msp_sneaky:



Perma grin I'm sure.


----------



## Hedgerow

Everyone??? 
Meet Luigi...






Luigi???
Play nice...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

:msp_wink:

...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt I see some saw work in your future.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt I see some saw work in your future.



I don't think I can handle that... It's stressful...
I got one more 029 to do, then I may take a break...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Everyone???
> Meet Luigi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luigi???
> Play nice...:msp_sneaky:



Too Cool, Man!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I had a 10th of the funds saved up for a certain saw, the wife went to town today. Hell if it isn't square one now. :bang: LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Too Cool, Man!!!



Luigi has his square filed skip chain and matching bar on now...
Ready to go to town on a cant...






Just waiting for a ride....
All dressed up and nowhere to go...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Looks great man.


----------



## specter29

some one give hedge some rep im all out right now


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> some one give hedge some rep im all out right now



I think I hit him the other day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> some one give hedge some rep im all out right now



I was able to hit you.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> some one give hedge some rep im all out right now



I maxed out a while back... All I can do is give it now...:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I maxed out a while back... All I can do is give it now...:msp_sad:



i stihl need 1,075,129,677 or so :bang:


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> i stihl need 1,075,129,677 or so :bang:



Not any more.:msp_wink:


----------



## pdqdl

It looks like I am likely to be there. I am about 4 1/2 hours away, so that pretty much eliminates getting there Friday night. I guess I'll see some of you guys Saturday morning?

I have never been to a GTG, so what do you fellows think I should bring? I don't have any fancy souped up chainsaws, but I have lots of other toys. Anything you guys want to see?


----------



## RVALUE

The most difficult amount of recruiting pays off!

The only way to trump this, is to get saw troll to show..........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> The most difficult amount of recruiting pays off!
> 
> The only way to trump this, is to get saw troll to show..........



I give that a bunch of thought every year.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm out for the night. Old and sleepy. :frown:


----------



## RVALUE

I am making headway almost getting ready to begin planning to gather things that we will need at the GTG. 



Nothing like being prepared.


----------



## TonyRumore

Is there any way to put the next GTG date in the thread header?
If you don't watch this thread all the time, there is no way to find it. I'm not going back through 1000 pages looking for the one post where someone gave the date and location details.

Tony


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I am making headway almost getting ready to begin planning to gather things that we will need at the GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like being prepared.



Just wait till the cleanup afterwards. I was just out cleaning up cookies again from my gtg from back on sept 22. But I suppose you know about it I see this is not your first gtg. Thanks in advance for hosting, I know its alot of work.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> It looks like I am likely to be there. I am about 4 1/2 hours away, so that pretty much eliminates getting there Friday night. I guess I'll see some of you guys Saturday morning?
> 
> I have never been to a GTG, so what do you fellows think I should bring? I don't have any fancy souped up chainsaws, but I have lots of other toys. Anything you guys want to see?



Just bring what's handy, and come on down...
We'll play with some saws...


----------



## RVALUE

The Date is soon, as in Two days or so.

The location is Jasper, AR

PM me for info


----------



## Hedgerow

TonyRumore said:


> Is there any way to put the next GTG date in the thread header?
> If you don't watch this thread all the time, there is no way to find it. I'm not going back through 1000 pages looking for the one post where someone gave the date and location details.
> 
> Tony



It's this Saturday, the 20th...
You gonna be there???


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> Just wait till the cleanup afterwards. I was just out cleaning up cookies again from my gtg from back on sept 22. But I suppose you know about it I see this is not your first gtg. Thanks in advance for hosting, I know its alot of work.



That's because you didn't have fancy cookie holders......


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That's because you didn't have fancy cookie holders......



What did you end up doing with last years cookies??? There was a bunch of em'... This year's carriers are in-destructible... You can even shove em over with the loader, and they'll come back swingin'...
Thank Levi for that idea...


----------



## TonyRumore

Hedgerow said:


> It's this Saturday, the 20th...
> You gonna be there???



I didn't realize this one was in AR. There was one awhile back about an hour from my house in OK. Unfortunately, I couldn't make it that day.


Tony


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pdqdl said:


> It looks like I am likely to be there. I am about 4 1/2 hours away, so that pretty much eliminates getting there Friday night. I guess I'll see some of you guys Saturday morning?
> 
> I have never been to a GTG, so what do you fellows think I should bring? I don't have any fancy souped up chainsaws, but I have lots of other toys. Anything you guys want to see?



glad you're coming. how's about a climbing demo for us land lubbers?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

TonyRumore said:


> I didn't realize this one was in AR. There was one awhile back about an hour from my house in OK. Unfortunately, I couldn't make it that day.
> 
> 
> Tony



seems like i recall the name inola. this ones only 1.5 hrs from f'ville. c'mon over


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

TonyRumore said:


> I didn't realize this one was in AR. There was one awhile back about an hour from my house in OK. Unfortunately, I couldn't make it that day.
> 
> 
> Tony



This one is worth a little bit of a drive. Going to be some drive further than Ok. It is worth the trip just to see the Arkansas mountains. And stand in line to run The HUSKY HAMMER.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> It looks like I am likely to be there. I am about 4 1/2 hours away, so that pretty much eliminates getting there Friday night. I guess I'll see some of you guys Saturday morning?
> 
> I have never been to a GTG, so what do you fellows think I should bring? I don't have any fancy souped up chainsaws, but I have lots of other toys. Anything you guys want to see?



What have you got Its a GTG. Heck most are easily entertained people are driving hours to run chainsaws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> seems like i recall the name inola. this ones only 1.5 hrs from f'ville. c'mon over



1.5 hrs is lightweight territory...
Ya can't even think twice if it ain't over 5 hrs...
That's the "are you a serious gtg'r cut off...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> 1.5 hrs is lightweight territory...
> Ya can't even think twice if it ain't over 5 hrs...
> That's the "are you a serious gtg'r cut off...



That is just a day trip for a couple guys I know. Matt I saw wood doctor this week. He has a new girl friend that dresses in makita colors.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is just a day trip for a couple guys I know. Matt I saw wood doctor this week. He has a new girl friend that dresses in makita colors.



Man... Does Ed love that big bore, or what!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

He is definatly not as high on that other non named brand (Stihl) as he was.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> :msp_wink:
> 
> ...



That's kinda pretty. It would never last around my business. 

It'd get run over by a truck, 'cause nobody recognized what it was and put it up. There would be a sick crunch, and all that fine paint would be wasted.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He is definatly not as high on that other non named brand (Stihl) as he was.



Tell him now that his eyes have been opened, there's no turning back...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> That's kinda pretty. It would never last around my business.
> 
> It'd get run over by a truck, 'cause nobody recognized what it was and put it up. There would be a sick crunch, and all that fine paint would be wasted.



It ain't paint...
Just sayin... 
And ya can't scratch it off...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

He made me a couple file handles out of wood that are great I am going to see if he can make on for a flat file.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What have you got Its a GTG. Heck most are easily entertained people are driving hours to run chainsaws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I have tree tools. Pretty much everything a small tree service could ask for except a GRCS. That's the next big expense.

It is probably pointless to bring much in the way of saws; you guys have lots of those. I'll bring a couple just in case somebody asks me to prove that I know how to start one. It's generally poor form to borrow a saw, anyway. Probably two of my favorites, certainly the 200-T

I suspect not too many fellows have played with a capstan rope winch. They are the perfect toy to have for recovering logs that fell too far down the hill. I have all kinds of climbing gear, but not anything in the way of mechanical descenders on SRT. I haven't worked up to doing that yet. Heavy rigging? I have a few slings, blocks, portawrap, heavy & light ropes. Lots of loopies and other stuff for speedlines and taking trees down the long slow way. 

No, I ain't bringing anything that requires a truck to tow it! I'm coming in the VW Jetta diesel. At over $4.19/gal for diesel, I refuse to take anything bigger than my favorite econobeast.


----------



## pdqdl

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad you're coming. how's about a climbing demo for us land lubbers?



Only if you promise not to laugh.


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> I have tree tools. Pretty much everything a small tree service could ask for except a GRCS. That's the next big expense.
> 
> It is probably pointless to bring much in the way of saws; you guys have lots of those. I'll bring a couple just in case somebody asks me to prove that I know how to start one. It's generally poor form to borrow a saw, anyway. Probably two of my favorites, certainly the 200-T
> 
> I suspect not too many fellows have played with a capstan rope winch. They are the perfect toy to have for recovering logs that fell too far down the hill. I have all kinds of climbing gear, but not anything in the way of mechanical descenders on SRT. I haven't worked up to doing that yet. Heavy rigging? I have a few slings, blocks, portawrap, heavy & light ropes. Lots of loopies and other stuff for speedlines and taking trees down the long slow way.
> 
> No, I ain't bringing anything that requires a truck to tow it! I'm coming in the VW Jetta diesel. At over $4.19/gal for diesel, I refuse to take anything bigger than my favorite econobeast.



I wanna take a gander at that there capstan winch. I've looked at that thing hard in the Bailey's catalog………..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pdqdl

OK. 

Instead of cutting up some logs, we'll drag a few. Maybe tow a truck, or hoist something stupidly heavy to the top of a tree.

It only has about 1/2 ton of line pull, so you need doubling pulleys for bigger loads. Still, that will move a very sizeable log up out of a creek.


----------



## RVALUE

I will be loading logs momentarily.

I will then drive 5 hours round trip to deliver them. All for you to cut into one inch pieces, and then pick up.......

I will then drive back tomorrow...... Then its easy street.

It's been real tite here on the financials, right up to a day ago....  


I thought we had some saw shops coming that could bring me a roll of chain.....


----------



## RVALUE

I thought my diesel was outrageous at $ 3.85


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I thought my diesel was outrageous at $ 3.85



is wireless still on site?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ihave saws to get ready and here my wife has me feeding the granddaughter. saws may have to come as they are.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ihave saws to get ready and here my wife has me feeding the granddaughter. saws may have to come as they are.



Levi and I will have a late night tonight out in the shop...
That's ok...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

They will not be all shined up but they will have sharp chains. Shine don't cut wood.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Me and Matt were texting, there will be a bunch of setting and BS Friday night. What BS he don't start I will


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Getting ready to go with my Dad to see the cancer docter. can someone post up the food list need to see what I signed my wife up for. And how many will be there friday and sat so we can bring enough. are the Taters baked do we need to bring aluminum foil.


----------



## Freehand

I'm not gonna make it Friday fellers. Seems my wife bought tickets to a string quartet months ago that I'm just now hearing about for friday night. (gingerly zipping up flame suit, clutching man card protectively to chest………)


----------



## pdqdl

I'd like to know a bit more about the food plan, too. 

Right now I am planning on fending for myself, camp-out style. That might get messy with 20 guys huddling over 10 campfires. I'm not above living out of the trunk on dry goods, either. 

I would be more than happy to join up and participate in a bigger scheme to fill our bellies. I suspect that would involve bringing food off a list, at a bare minimum. Maybe some $$. 

Somehow I don't think you guys are all coming to Jasper to rough it on oatmeal, beans, & rice. If I bring my own, I see plenty of bacon in my future.


----------



## Hedgerow

...[video=youtube;xGItoKaX0BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGItoKaX0BM[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
Levi
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?


Leave Thursday

Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3

Arrive Friday a.m.:
Mrs. Hedgerow+1
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL +3
WolfCSM+1
MO Jim
Sunfish??????
Lurch2

Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):


Showme
Work Saw Collector




GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry
jerrycmorrow
Stumpy +4

Mo Iron
Lurch2
Plumbcrazyjr
PDQDL
Mark


----------



## Hedgerow

..Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post

Friday Night:
The Bacon Explosion...
Tater salad...

Saturday Morning:
Eggs
Buiscuits-n-gravy

Saturday Noon:
Hamburgers?
"Need something here..." Tri-tip maybe??? 



Saturday Night:
Fish
Cole slaw
Fried Taters! 


Sunday Morning:
Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage-


----------



## RVALUE

I have chips, beans etc.

I don't have the hamburger meat , buns etc. yet. I have mustard.... lol


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I'm not gonna make it Friday fellers. Seems my wife bought tickets to a string quartet months ago that I'm just now hearing about for friday night. (gingerly zipping up flame suit, clutching man card protectively to chest………)



Sure gonna miss her aren't you.....


----------



## RVALUE

I shut the wireless off and put up a cell tower.

We are right under the cell tower, just out of shadows distance.

Since supercabs has a smart phone, who needs internet?



I just got back from delivering a load of logs and cants. Yes cants. I should have locked them up, they are valuable.......


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Arrive Thursday:
> 
> Rvalue
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?
> 
> 
> Leave Thursday
> 
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> 
> Arrive Friday a.m.:
> Mrs. Hedgerow+1
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
> Sawnami +1
> Freehand
> Grandpatractor
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek
> HEAVYFUEL +3
> WolfCSM+1
> MO Jim
> Sunfish??????
> Lurch2
> 
> Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):
> 
> 
> Showme
> Work Saw Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012
> 
> Rod
> Sherry
> jerrycmorrow
> Stumpy +4
> 
> Mo Iron
> Lurch2
> Plumbcrazyjr
> PDQDL
> Mark



You can take away my +3, kids aren't coming. But you can add that Tree Monkey guy with our group.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You can take away my +3, kids aren't coming. But you can add that Tree Monkey guy with our group.



Treemonkey = 3 KIDS...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So far:

I'm on the hook for secret box, oil, eggs, cornmeal breading, attitude, did I miss anything.


----------



## Hedgerow

..Arrive Thursday:

Rvalue
Hedgerow
Levi
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5?


Leave Thursday:

Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL
Treemonkey

Arrive Friday a.m.:

Mrs. Hedgerow+1
WKEND LUMBERJAK +5
Sawnami +1
Freehand
Grandpatractor
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek
HEAVYFUEL 
Treemonkey
WolfCSM+1
MO Jim
Sunfish??????
Lurch2

Arrive Friday p.m. (for dinner):


Showme
Work Saw Collector
jerrycmorrow



GTG ATTENDEES Sat October 20. 2012

Rod
Sherry
Stumpy +4
Mo Iron
Lurch2
Plumbcrazyjr
PDQDL
Mark

Updated...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So far:
> 
> I'm on the hook for secret box, oil, eggs, cornmeal breading, attitude, did I miss anything.



Don't forget the sack of BS!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

..






Got some of this too... I'll bring some...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some of this too... I'll bring some...
> :msp_wink:



You going to have the fire going full tilt by the time I get there?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You going to have the fire going full tilt by the time I get there?



Maybe... What time?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some of this too... I'll bring some...
> :msp_wink:



I don't know if you 2 have any saws to back it up I know I don't.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

..Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post

Friday Night:
The Bacon Explosion...
Tater salad...

Saturday Morning:
Eggs
Buiscuits-n-gravy

Saturday Noon:
Hamburgers?
"Need something here..." Tri-tip maybe??? 



Saturday Night:
Fish
Cole slaw / Wkend lumberjak my wife Sherry
Fried Taters! 


Sunday Morning:
Eggs - WSC
Beef sausage- 


Let me know what else we were going to bring taters to bake but is no longer on list. Let me know back to loading saws.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Hedgerow said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some of this too... I'll bring some...
> :msp_wink:



Ya'll gonna need some Lienies to wash that stuff down?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ..Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
> 
> Friday Night:
> The Bacon Explosion...
> Tater salad...
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Eggs
> Buiscuits-n-gravy
> 
> Saturday Noon:
> Hamburgers?
> "Need something here..." Tri-tip maybe???
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night:
> Fish
> Cole slaw / Wkend lumberjak my wife Sherry
> Fried Taters!
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning:
> Eggs - WSC
> Beef sausage-
> 
> 
> Let me know what else we were going to bring taters to bake but is no longer on list. Let me know back to loading saws.



They can be taters for frying instead??


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> Ya'll gonna need some Lienies to wash that stuff down?



The Leinie's is to wash down all the cheese...
:msp_wink:

Or wash it out...
I ain't sure...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe... What time?



late afternoon early evening.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> late afternoon early evening.



Shoot me a text... I'll light it when you're an hour out...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> I'd like to know a bit more about the food plan, too.
> 
> Right now I am planning on fending for myself, camp-out style. That might get messy with 20 guys huddling over 10 campfires. I'm not above living out of the trunk on dry goods, either.
> 
> I would be more than happy to join up and participate in a bigger scheme to fill our bellies. I suspect that would involve bringing food off a list, at a bare minimum. Maybe some $$.
> 
> Somehow I don't think you guys are all coming to Jasper to rough it on oatmeal, beans, & rice. If I bring my own, I see plenty of bacon in my future.



On the meals we usually go all in together. Dan will post a list of what is still lacking tonight. That will give members time to come up with something off the list before this starts. There are cooking facilities on site we kind of go all in and do some part of it.

I think this one will be more about the food than them saws. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ..Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
> 
> Friday Night:
> The Bacon Explosion...
> Tater salad...
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Eggs
> Buiscuits-n-gravy
> 
> Saturday Noon:
> Hamburgers?
> "Need something here..." Tri-tip maybe???
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night:
> Fish
> Cole slaw / Wkend lumberjak my wife Sherry
> Fried Taters!
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning:
> Eggs - WSC
> Beef sausage-
> 
> 
> Let me know what else we were going to bring taters to bake but is no longer on list. Let me know back to loading saws.



Dan will be working on this list tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> On the meals we usually go all in together. Dan will post a list of what is still lacking tonight. That will give members time to come up with something off the list before this starts. There are cooking facilities on site we kind of go all in and do some part of it.
> 
> I think this one will be more about the food than them saws. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



You bringin' the fish cooker?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Shoot me a text... I'll light it when you're an hour out...



And........... plug in coffee maker. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You bringin' the fish cooker?



Yep


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> And........... plug in coffee maker. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ok... Is this coffee???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Is this coffee???



No but it goes in the coffee. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> No but it goes in the coffee. :msp_tongue:



OK... I'll dump it in the coffee pot...


----------



## Showme

I'm going to bring a rice, corn, bean salad and a saw.:msp_tongue:


----------



## pdqdl

Work Saw Collector said:


> On the meals we usually go all in together. Dan will post a list of what is still lacking tonight. That will give members time to come up with something off the list before this starts. There are cooking facilities on site we kind of go all in and do some part of it.
> 
> I think this one will be more about the food than them saws. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



Excellent! Team eating. I'm up for that. Tell me what to bring.

I have a couple of campfire favorites that I might bring; easy cooking stuff you probably never tried. 

Here is one: http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/173248-2.htm#post2974694


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Excellent! Team eating. I'm up for that. Tell me what to bring.
> 
> I have a couple of campfire favorites that I might bring; easy cooking stuff you probably never tried.
> 
> Here is one: http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/173248-2.htm#post2974694



We need burgers for lunch Saturday... Dan's resort has a full kitchen... No need for campfire cooking... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pdqdl

I can do burgers. Do you guys like 'em spiced up a bit, or just plain?

I like to mix in some dried onion with the meat. By the time they are cooked, the dried onion has soaked up a lot of the juices and cooked at the same time. It adds to the flavor, but some folks just don't like onions, either.

How 'bout some beanie-wienies to go with the burgers?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> OK... I'll dump it in the coffee pot...



Be sure and give Jim a double Expresso.


----------



## specter29

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep



ya know them fish cookers work better without a regulator :msp_rolleyes: just saying:wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be sure and give Jim a double Expresso.



I won't even run it through the filter...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> ... Dan's resort has a full kitchen... No need for campfire cooking... :msp_biggrin:



Most folks don't invite me in to their kitchen. They are generally pretty pleased if I don't even come inside. _I haven't figured that one out yet..._


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Most folks don't invite me in to their kitchen. They are generally pretty pleased if I don't even come inside. _I haven't figured that one out yet..._



Yeah, I know that feeling...
I just hand it off to the folks doing the prep, and go stand outside...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I just got in.......


Here's what I don't have:

Oil - Fish
Sugar 
hamburger
buns
lettuce
ketchp
cheese
Green pepper
onions
potatoes
Clue


----------



## RVALUE

I ran electricity, ( $ 5 K) down to the jawing area, so you can plug in a coffee pot there too..


Next to the Air compressor. Bring earmuffs , those compressors are loud.


----------



## RVALUE

I know some of you are already bringing some things on that list. Don't be offended.
I know that someone will bring the rest of the list...... 

That is a list of what I don't have.

You notice 'friends' is not on the list.


----------



## RVALUE

Keep in mind that we have a refrigerator, and


----------



## Freehand

A freezer fer da aiggs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I just got in.......
> 
> 
> Here's what I don't have:
> 
> Oil - Fish
> Sugar
> hamburger
> buns
> lettuce
> ketchp
> cheese
> Green pepper
> onions
> potatoes
> Clue



I have the Potatoes.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I just got in.......
> 
> 
> Here's what I don't have:
> 
> Oil - Fish
> Sugar
> hamburger
> buns
> lettuce
> ketchp
> cheese
> Green pepper
> onions
> potatoes
> Clue



I just signed up with a restaurant distributor for membership. Some of their food comes at really low prices, and quality is good. They have outstanding quality on the veggies.

Hamburger: how much you think? I'll get it.

Onions & Peppers I can snag at City Market, pretty cheap and usually ripe. Sometimes they are getting a pinch old, but usually the prices are so good that you don't care about a few spots.

What kind of spuds? Red, white, yellow? We do have options, you know.


----------



## grandpatractor

I got the Cheese!


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have sugar and can pick up hamburger buns when I go to town tomorrow. How many packages do you think we need?


----------



## RVALUE

I would think 50 hamburgers would be a fair guess.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Loaded Ready for the am. Good night.


----------



## Hedgerow

The black saw of Specter's cuts like a beeeotch!!!
My chain sucks, but the saw is impressive...
I'll have Lisa bring the bacon and Italian sausage, but anything we need additional to what we have, she'll pick up in Jasper or Harrison... I think we're good to go..
Cause Jon and JD got the cheese...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> The black saw of Specter's cuts like a beeeotch!!!
> My chain sucks, but the saw is impressive...
> I'll have Lisa bring the bacon and Italian sausage, but anything we need additional to what we have, she'll pick up in Jasper or Harrison... I think we're good to go..
> Cause Jon and JD got the cheese...



its the black that made it faster


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> its the black that made it faster



And cool and different.


----------



## sawnami

> Quote Originally Posted by WKEND LUMBERJAK View Post
> ..Quote Originally Posted by RVALUE View Post
> 
> Friday Night:
> The Bacon Explosion...
> Tater salad...
> 
> Saturday Morning:
> Eggs
> Buiscuits-n-gravy
> 
> Saturday Noon:
> Hamburgers?
> Tammi's Tri-tip
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Night:
> Fish
> Cole slaw / Wkend lumberjak my wife Sherry
> Fried Taters!
> 
> 
> Sunday Morning:
> Eggs - WSC
> Beef sausage-
> 
> 
> Let me know what else we were going to bring taters to bake but is no longer on list. Let me know back to loading saws.



Brought forward and confirmed Tammi's Tri-tip.


----------



## RVALUE

Just about time to roll East.

Then it's time to look at some saws..... aw naw, tomorrow..... 

Have to go turn in a bid, new hat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Today GTG weather 61 high 44 low
tomorrow 57 high 41 low
Saturday 69 high 53 low

Looks like Dan picked the right weekend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Brought forward and confirmed Tammi's Tri-tip.



Man you must have this saw and GTG bug bad, messing with the saws at midnight. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man you must have this saw and GTG bug bad, messing with the saws at midnight. :hmm3grin2orange:



It's the only spare time that I can find.:msp_smile:

Pulled the 1-62 out of the "To-Do" pile and had to make a needle seat and enricher ball seat for the flatback carb to get it running again.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YaYemP8Hsfg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Pulled that old Sears D-49 out of the pile and dumped out the plumb-full tank of varnish/fuel, cleaned the carb, and filed the points. Runs like a top even with a liner of gum in the tank that I didn't take the time to clean out.

Got an old 032 running great and it died with no spark. Figure either the coil or condenser went belly up.:bang: Stihls and I just don't seem to get along. (Doesn't make feel quite as bad about running over the 026 :hmm3grin2orange

Sure like to get the 650 and 750's in the pile but no time left.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I know that feeling if I had a quarter for every non running saw my net worth would go up to........... three bucks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

At the mill.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

once again life is intruding on my plans. may not make it. dayum.


----------



## Hedgerow

Headed south... Dan says he has the ice... Lots of it!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> once again life is intruding on my plans. may not make it. dayum.



But I got a free saw for ya Jerry...


----------



## tree monkey

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You can take away my +3, kids aren't coming. But you can add that Tree Monkey guy with our group.



daddy are we there yet?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> daddy are we there yet?



Who's your daddy?


----------



## Hedgerow

Got the gooseneck loaded down with logs/saws/cookie racks/4-wheelers/and Dan's 500 lb chair... In the branson hills...I love diesels...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt none were for sale so no food truck this GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Packing


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Those on site where is the pics?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Do I need to bring a tape measure, are we comparing bars or whatever. :bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Do I need to bring a tape measure, are we comparing bars or whatever. :bang:



Got it covered:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt where is the pics?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys the fire is going, thanks Matt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

More from Matt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector

And the kids always have a good time at Dan's


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone tonight.


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys the fire is going, thanks Matt.



Very nice. Where is this? I'm staying at Little Switzerland which I understand is "right across the road from the GTG".


----------



## Locust Cutter

At home unfortunately, whereas I should be on my way to Dan's...:bang: Oh well I got cord of wood to deliver tomorrow and a decent Cedar and decent Silver Maple to remove Sat. that'll be a $500 weekend after gas! Now, if that could have happened LAST weekend,... Y'ins be careful, have a blast for me, and God willing I'll be back around soon... I still want to play with a few of Specter and Sunfish's toys, to give me some perspective for my own way ahead,...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Showme said:


> Very nice. Where is this? I'm staying at Little Switzerland which I understand is "right across the road from the GTG".



Quite literally...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Very nice. Where is this? I'm staying at Little Switzerland which I understand is "right across the road from the GTG".



Jason Matt or Dan will have to take that question.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Very nice. Where is this? I'm staying at Little Switzerland which I understand is "right across the road from the GTG".



First lane to the left after you pass Little Switzerland... Cuts back at about a 120 degree angle and down a hill... Stay left...


----------



## Hedgerow

​
Made the left hand turn with a 24' trailer again by the way... That's 2 years in a row...:msp_wink:


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> First lane to the left after you pass Little Switzerland... Cuts back at about a 120 degree angle and down a hill... Stay left...



Thanks, I'm going to get off work in STL at noon and heading down. I made a nice little rice, corn, bean salad tonight for a throw in whenever it works. I haven't been to a GTG since Lebanon, looking forward to this.


----------



## pdqdl

I think I may try to make it friday eve. Depends on how friday goes.

Will 10:00-11:00pm arrival be too late?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> I think I may try to make it friday eve. Depends on how friday goes.
> 
> Will 10:00-11:00pm arrival be too late?



No these guys set around the fire all night.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I think I may try to make it friday eve. Depends on how friday goes.
> 
> Will 10:00-11:00pm arrival be too late?



I think that'll be fine... The fire will be going... 
Dan and I renovated "the fire kettle"...
Works very well now.. Enjoying it as I type...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> I think that'll be fine... The fire will be going...
> Dan and I renovated "the fire kettle"...
> Works very well now.. Enjoying it as I type...:msp_biggrin:


Perfect, I wondered if I was going to be too late at 6-7pm. I'll check-in and be on down to meet you guys!


----------



## andydodgegeek

40 miles north of the Iowa border on our way to the gtg.


----------



## Showme

Are you coming down 63? I've got a cabin about 3 miles from the Iowa line.


----------



## sunfish

Dang, I hate missing this one! 

Y'all please keep the photos coming...

And Matt, tell Levi I'm sorry I couldn't make it. Gonna miss racing with him...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me, Sarah, Heavyfuel, JD, and Treemonkey are at cruising speed on Hiway 35 about an hour and a half north of Des Moines. Will be there in the am.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope every one that is traveling has a safe trip. My family and I droped of some stuff at R Values around 4 this afternoon. really enjoyed the short visit with Dan and Matt and meeting Mark. Going to do a few things with the family in the morning. And then my son and I are going to help with what needs to be finished. Looking forward to see old freinds and meeting new ones. Had a safe and very pleasant day with my wife and kids and grand daughter. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

About 70 miles north of Kansas city. The scenery is beautiful!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting ready to head south,if I haven't showed up by 11:00 somebody give me a call at 816-689 8309.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

HEAVY FUEL said:


> About 70 miles north of Kansas city. The scenery is beautiful!



That's funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is there a pic of the big heavy chair near the fire pit? Text it to me i'll post it.




Edit: Where is Stump? Post somethin man.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rvalue or Matt We picked up TP, More taters Dan's dry crystals????Let me Know with a call. Will not be near a computer after about 8:00


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> About 70 miles north of Kansas city. The scenery is beautiful!


Thats what it looked like south of Branson at 9:00 last nite



Mo. Jim said:


> Getting ready to head south,if I haven't showed up by 11:00 somebody give me a call at 816-689 8309.


Have a safe trip 


Work Saw Collector said:


> That's funny.


Have U Left yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats what it looked like south of Branson at 9:00 last nite
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip
> 
> Have U Left yet.



No I leave Siloam at 1pm Matt and Dan have that story.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We will see you tonite.


----------



## logging22

Keep the pics coming fellas. Be safe. Oh, and somebody cut a cookie for me. Hate to miss this one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Keep the pics coming fellas. Be safe. Oh, and somebody cut a cookie for me. Hate to miss this one.



I am sure there will be several cookies cut for you and the others that can't make it.:msp_sad:


----------



## logging22

Thanks Ken. Oh, and a bacon sammy or two also. Please. Thanks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Thanks Ken. Oh, and a bacon sammy or two also. Please. Thanks.



My 20 year old will take care of that for you.:wink2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like i may be able to make it for the day on saturday. 
dan, go ahead and let someone else use my room. thanks anyway.
looking forward to it if it happens.
ya'll be safe.


----------



## sawnami

Just about loaded. A load of old and slow saws


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It has been a wild morning but I'm read to go now. Had a water line broke a trip to town and a couple hours work all is fine now.


----------



## sawnami

Only $2500 guys


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am at Dan's other place.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't have time to shave may look a little rough, depending on your perspective. :bang:


----------



## pdqdl

Good. I will look much better by comparison then.

I'm pretty coarse all over...if you just look rough, then we will all be in good company.


----------



## specter29

anyone one hear from Stump's? just wanted to check to make sure he got the 562XPAT.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We have cut a bunch.


----------



## specter29

so can the black saw take the orange and white saws?


----------



## andydodgegeek

logging22 said:


> Keep the pics coming fellas. Be safe. Oh, and somebody cut a cookie for me. Hate to miss this one.



I cut one for ya, but I cut out.


----------



## tlandrum

that sounds like something id do lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## specter29

so are you ready for tomorrow Matt ? :wink2::wink2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any photo's WSC post of me have been photo choped..


----------



## RVALUE

What happens in Jasper,








Doesn't necessarily stay in Jasper........







But merely touching contraband doesn't mean one is corrupted....... 



But there is a fine line........






Sent from my stupid phone.


----------



## RVALUE

I wouldn't have gone to so much trouble had I known that Komatsuvarna wasn't coming.


We have no orange juice.......



:dang:


----------



## Lurch2

Coffee's on. Fires stoked. Where is everybody?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm awake, not happy about it.


----------



## Freehand

Rolling out.:msp_sleep:


----------



## komatsuvarna

RVALUE said:


> I wouldn't have gone to so much trouble had I known that Komatsuvarna wasn't coming.



Maybe next time Dan......maybe next time.:cool2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

A few pics


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> so can the black saw take the orange and white saws?



Yeah... It won the 70 cc class. Pretty handily...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... It won the 70 cc class. Pretty handily...




cool 

so how did it go


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## sawsister

Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I put wood on the fire and started coffee maker then left had to drive an hour to get to a open station.


----------



## Sagetown

tree monkey said:


> daddy are we there yet?



Happy Birthday Rep to You.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Just pulling into the DodgeGeeks drive way.... smooth sailing the whole way home.


----------



## sunfish

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just pulling into the DodgeGeeks drive way.... smooth sailing the whole way home.



Dang man, y'all must of drove all night. :msp_blink:


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just pulling into the DodgeGeeks drive way.... smooth sailing the whole way home.



Was the scenery in Kansas any better on the way home?:confused2:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Was the scenery in Kansas any better on the way home?:confused2:



_WAY_ better.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sorting through 300+ pics now. :msp_ohmy: I'll try to narrow it down a little and get some posted ASAP.


----------



## Showme

*Thank's Dan!*

Just wanted to thank you for hosting this outstanding GTG in such a beautiful setting.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Another fantastic weekend with the arboristsite guys!*

For starters, *wow.*
Dan, you've got quite a place. Thank you so much for opening your '2nd home' to all of us. Andy & I are so blessed to have found this family of folks who have made us feel so welcome. It will never cease to amaze me that we drive nearly 1500 miles round trip to drive down the driveway of someone we've never met, and after a single weekend, feel sad to leave and cant wait to do it again! so *thank you*- to Dan, and to all the wonderful hosts, chefs, chauffeurs, and friends with whom we shared fellowship time with this weekend. 

OK, OK, I've mushed on enough... 
I've finally sifted through & uploaded a bunch of pics. So, here goes nothing. Forgive me the names of those I miss!

You knew this one was coming, right Dan? Figured I'd get it out of the way... Nice hat! :hmm3grin2orange:

I'll start with a few shots of our gracious host, Dan (RVALUE)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WorkSawCollector and Lisa working on a DELICIOUS breakfast 







Enjoying the fire together
I know some but not all in this pic - I can see Heavyfuel, Hedgerow, Andydodgegeek,Wolfcsm, Debbie, MoJim, Lurch, Grandpatractor, and Work Saw Collector- there's a couple I don't remember their handles, sorry! 





The tree cutting crew- Hedgerow, pdqdl, Freehand, and if you look close, you can see Work Saw Collector


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Got Saws?*

And these are a mere sampling of the collections that were there...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

logging22 said:


> Oh, and somebody cut a cookie for me.



I _think_ I Gotchya covered... 










(That was fun:msp_biggrin


----------



## Lurch2

Great time as always. Many thanks to those that make it happen. All the cooks and planners and bleary eyed drivers that never make the pics too. Sorry I had to duck out before clean up, just too many projects going.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's just a bunch of good ole fashioned hanging out:

Again, sorry- My memory is failing me, but I know we've got Work Saw Collector, Weekend Lumberjack, Grandpatractor, and is that Jerry? (Marc & MoJim in the background)





Lots of good times going on... In this pic, there's wolfcsm, RVALUE, Work Saw Collector, the top of Sawnami's head, grandpatractor, Weekend Lumberjack in one group, and Andydodgegeek, Heavyfuel's hat, Marc, Tree Monkey, and Lurch. 





Father & son talking to MoJim


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Does Andydodgegeek look guilty in this picture... ?






How does he bend like that?!





The learning never ends.. 





Nor does the work...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Plenty of big saw & big wood to go around...
Freehand





Andydodgegeek letting the saw do all the work





RVALUE making it look easy


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Tree removal, anyone?*

pdqdl demonstrated climbing and felling techniques on this tree on-site.






Freehand clearing the way to get started






pdqdl perched and ready to start removing limbs (of the tree, that is)






One branch on its way down






One piece at a time... 






And another... 






the ground crew






And the last piece comes down with a little help from the rest of the ground crew:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Then we hung out some more.






And Stumpy got hisself a new saw-hence, the grin (cool hat, by the way)






Someone else got a new hat, too- aint she cute? (Weekend Lumberjack's granddaughter, I believe)






And then we hung out some more.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Oh ya- I almost forgot- then we did some sawin...

Levi & Heavyfuel






Stumpy & Tree Monkey














Heavyfuel & Andydodgegeek 






Sawnami & Weekend Lumberjack






Work Saw Collector & Tree Monkey trading saws


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Winston & Work Saw Collector






Hedgerow & Tree monkey











And last, but most certainly not least, mr. jerrycorrow- I think he's done cutting this cookie now... 




oke:

And that's all I plan to post. I've got about 250 more- if you're looking for anything in particular you think I may have caught on camera, pm me & I'll see what I can do.

Again. Thank you ALL for a wonderful weekend! Now... for naptime... :msp_sleep:


----------



## grandpatractor

Thank you Dan and Matt for all you guys do for setting this up. It was worth having to put up with my brother for 1500 miles just to get to have some fun!

Great job on the pics Sarah!


----------



## pdqdl

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The tree cutting crew- Hedgerow, pdqdl, Freehand, and if you look close, you can see Work Saw Collector



I hope you know that is the first time my mug has ever appeared on the internet.


----------



## Majorpayne

pdqdl said:


> I hope you know that is the first time my mug has ever appeared on the internet.



I can see why.


----------



## wigglesworth

We're there any cheese whips there?


----------



## pdqdl

I had a good time folks; thanks especially to the cooks. The grub was great.

Dan: Dangit! I forgot to pick up the leftover groceries, especially the stuffed jalapenos. Be sure that somebody enjoys them.


----------



## pdqdl

Majorpayne said:


> I can see why.



No matter who takes my picture, I always get caught in some sort of strange expression. I run from cameras like the plague.


----------



## Majorpayne

pdqdl said:


> No matter who takes my picture, I always get caught in some sort of strange expression. I run from cameras like the plague.



I was joking.


----------



## pdqdl

It's all good. I can take the all the ribbing you guys can deliver.

Regarding the pic? I was still standing up, so it shows me in good form. Shucks; from that angle they can't even see my big belly.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

wigglesworth said:


> We're there any cheese whips there?



Yep.


----------



## sunfish

Thanks for all the photos, Sarah!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

got a vid for you, too... in case y'all thought I forgot... 

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;CgMI9AFjt74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CgMI9AFjt74[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Thanks for all the photos, Sarah!



We missed you and Les and Kim and The spencer clan...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> We missed you and Les and Kim and The spencer clan...



Hated missing it bro! Looks like y'all had a great time.

I'll make the next one for sure.


----------



## RVALUE

I just got back.

Special thanks to Matt, Little Matt, Lisa, Mark, and Steve for the extra effort cleaning up....
 
Man, those fish were gooooooodddd!


----------



## Wolfcsm

Just gut back home. 

Thank you Dan for another great GTG!

Also, a big thank you to all who attended. I always learn new things to make me a little bit better with my saws. I really enjoyed the conversations, the climbing demonstration and especially the food!

I will post pictures tomorrow.

Hal


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yet again another wonderful wkend. Thanks Dan for hosting yet another great GTG.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Got to meet some great new people from both near and far. My family and I made it home about 3:30. and turned around and drove 3 more hours to Omaha. My son had a great time as well as my wfe and daughters. Sarah the cap/hat you crocheted for my granddaughter Is the best. It was great to see old friends and a disapointment not to be able to see those that couldn't make it. Les you would have ben proud of Stumpy and I we ate your share of Tammy's Tri Tip.  Matt tell your wife she did a great job organizing the meals and keeping you and Dan in line:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: .

PS How could I forget all the great pics. And the Demo that Dave put on.


----------



## wigglesworth

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep.



Then im betting it was a good day....


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yet again another wonderful wkend. Thanks Dan for hosting yet another great GTG.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup: Got to meet some great new people from both near and far. My family and I made it home about 3:30. and turned around and drove 3 more hours to Omaha. My son had a great time as well as my wfe and daughters. Sarah the cap/hat you crocheted for my granddaughter Is the best. It was great to see old friends and a disapointment not to be able to see those that couldn't make it. Les you would have ben proud of Stumpy and I we ate your share of Tammy's Tri Tip.  Matt tell your wife she did a great job organizing the meals and keeping you and Dan in line:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: .



New i could count on ya Ken. Thanks for looking out.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## CMNRallye79

Had fun this weekend. Thank you for showing me the ropes and letting me enjoy your saws. Can't wait to do it again. Can't believe what you all do with saws and how 
Many you all own. 


Mark


----------



## sawnami

A group photo. Hmmm I don't see Sarah.
Someone help with the ?'s Forgive my poor memory.
On the ground: ? , MoIron, CMNRallye79, ? , Showme, Treemonkey, Grandpatractor, Stumpy, HEAVY FUEL, Lurch2, jerrycmorrow, andydodgegeek, pdqdl, Sawnami, 
On the trailer: Hedgerow, Matt, Wolfcsm, Freehand, Work Saw Collector, Rvalue, WKEND LUMBERJAK

View attachment 258598







What some people won't do for a saw mod.:msp_tongue:

View attachment 258599






Conner takes a break from the chainsaws

View attachment 258600


----------



## sawnami

Many thanks to Dan for providing us such a well rounded place for a GTG. There is more to this weekend than just running a bunch of saws. Old friends were seen again and new friends were made. Our children and grandchildren got to enjoy exploring the property and going on many adventures while making new friends also.

Many thanks to the wives for preparing the great food. You are greatly appreciated!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> A group photo. Hmmm I don't see ...



...the pictures! Is it just my computer, or do the links not work?

As the newbie in the crowd, I really need the group photo to figure out who was who. Thanks for the key.


----------



## atvguns

pdqdl said:


> The pictures! Is it just my computer, or do the links not work?
> 
> As the newbie in the crowd, I really need the group photo to figure out who was who. Thanks for the key.




Links dont work for me either


----------



## pdqdl

sarahdodgegeek said:


> pdqdl demonstrated climbing and felling techniques on this tree on-site.



Actually, Freehand cut down the trunk. He was the feller that done the fellin'. I was only responsible for making it fit into the open spot on the ground.

There was so much kudzu still hanging from the trees, we couldn't hardly see enough to judge the distance. It looked plenty safe from where I could see it before I came down off the tree. We decided that guessing was a lot less work than sliding down that hill to check for ourselves, so we just cut it off. 

I wanted to bounce it off the tree just to the right so that it would pick up a spin and maybe roll on down the hill, but Freehand went for a clean shot. It worked well, but dug a nice crater.

I don't ever remember cutting down a tree that big that was perched on a such a steep hill. I'm not used to getting winded just crawling up the hill to get to the tree.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I guess I am slowly moving to Jasper, I leave something every year. :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks for the great GTG.

And all the great gifts. I don't know what I'll do with my new thermos...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan should have a extra lawn chair


----------



## specter29

Looks like all you guys/girls had a blast wish i would of been able to make it, but there is next spring. Just want to say a big THANK YOU to all those that worked on and helped keep the Hammer saw a secret from Stumpy up until the moment you guys gave it to him. I know he'll appreciate it. and an extra thank you to Matt if it wasn't for you being a great friend to both Stumpy and I this wouldn't of happened.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think we need to have a big GTG lost and found box.

I also think James didn't make this GTG so he could keep my chairs from the spring GTG.


----------



## RVALUE

What did you lose?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What did you lose?



The thermos and my Spongebob coffee cup. I'll bet you can put them to use.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Work Saw Collector

MoJim did you make it home.


----------



## RVALUE

Now there's going to be a void in the back of the truck where the thermos was when I set it out at the shop.

:dang:


----------



## RVALUE

I was very appreciative of the spongebob cup, when someone STOLE my other one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I was very appreciative of the spongebob cup, when someone STOLE my other one.



otstir: that's funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

That was a great GTG I want to thank everyone, I had a great time.


Now I know the Friday night before the GTG is a must attend sure had fun around the fire.


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe we can work on getting a better fire.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Maybe we can work on getting a better fire.



I love that one the way it is.


----------



## RVALUE

Andy, et al:


What type fuel cap does the 346 have?


----------



## sawnami

I'll try this one more time. (That's what I get from trying to be lazy and cut and paste between two open AS tabs.)

A group photo. Hmmm I don't see Sarah. Someone help with the ?'s Forgive my poor memory.


View attachment 258677





*On the ground left to right: ? , MoIron, CMNRallye79, ? , Showme, Treemonkey, Grandpatractor, Stumpy, HEAVY FUEL, Lurch2, jerrycmorrow, andydodgegeek, pdqdl, sawnami,
On the trailer left to right: Hedgerow, Matt, Wolfcsm, Freehand, Work Saw Collector, Rvalue, WKEND LUMBERJAK, MOJim*


What some people won't do for a saw mod.:msp_tongue:

View attachment 258678






Conner takes a break from the chainsaws.

View attachment 258679


----------



## sawnami

Matt's bacon explosion was mighty tasty. 
I had no after effects either. I think the Wisconsin cheese curds were the antidote.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

Missed MO Jim on the end of the trailer.


----------



## sawnami

Lurch2 said:


> Missed MO Jim on the end of the trailer.


Saw that, after I looked at it again thanks Eric.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Matt's bacon explosion was mighty tasty.
> I had no after effects either. I think the Wisconsin cheese curds were the antidote.:hmm3grin2orange:



Cheese whips cure most everything... 
Best I can tell...


----------



## Wolfcsm

*Pictures*

Was able to get a few off the camera this morning.
View attachment 258682
View attachment 258683
View attachment 258684
View attachment 258685
View attachment 258686























Hal


----------



## Wolfcsm

*Racing*

Was able to get some of the racing.

View attachment 258687
View attachment 258688
View attachment 258689
View attachment 258690
View attachment 258691


----------



## Wolfcsm

View attachment 258696
View attachment 258693
View attachment 258694
View attachment 258695
View attachment 258692
More;


----------



## Wolfcsm

And more

View attachment 258697
View attachment 258698
View attachment 258699
View attachment 258700
View attachment 258701






Freehand and his magic












Congrats Stumpy


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks dan for hosting. great place and you even arranged for perfect weather. wow! 
i had a blast hanging with everyone, listening to shop-talk, cutting, loosing *badly* to steve's oly (you should of given me a 30-second head start). it was great seeing all you homies and meeting all you new, to me, people who traveled far distances to attend. truly verifies to me that there're some really great people around. hope to see ya'll again.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a real good time eating and talking and chainsawing with you guys. Thanks to all who made it possible. I was wondering if anyone ever got a chance to do the 290/390 rebuild. We kept so busy we just didn't have enough time. I look forward to coming down again someday. I will try to catch some more fish.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> MoJim did you make it home.



Arrived home about 8:15 last night,check engine light never flickerd once,but the right front tire was viberating the last 150 miles. When your pure of heart you don't sweat the small stuff. I'm getting ready to go address that problem shortly.


----------



## Freehand

Just got home myself fellers, great time as always. Let's do it again.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Just got home myself fellers, great time as always. Let's do it again.:msp_biggrin:



Good Idea...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Had a real good time eating and talking and chainsawing with you guys. Thanks to all who made it possible. I was wondering if anyone ever got a chance to do the 290/390 rebuild. We kept so busy we just didn't have enough time. I look forward to coming down again someday. I will try to catch some more fish.



And I will try my best to eat them...
All...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> Had a real good time eating and talking and chainsawing with you guys. Thanks to all who made it possible. I was wondering if anyone ever got a chance to do the 290/390 rebuild. We kept so busy we just didn't have enough time. I look forward to coming down again someday. I will try to catch some more fish.



good meeting you and sarah andy. never had pike. good stuff. almost as good as cat fish. lol


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks for the saw matt. haven't pulled it over yet but do know the recoil spring is okay. got any history on that saw? just so i know what i may be dealing with?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Matt was that catfish you were starting to cut on when I was leaving still good?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt was that catfish you were starting to cut on when I was leaving still good?



You bet... That stock salt and Ice they packed it in made a mess in the cooler though...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks for the saw matt. haven't pulled it over yet but do know the recoil spring is okay. got any history on that saw? just so i know what i may be dealing with?



No clue Jerry... It's a mystery saw... Come from "parts un-known"...:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

I thought this was a dandy...
Belonged to Showme, I believe...


----------



## Hedgerow

The new official AS hat???






I see Stephen was eyeballing that John deere saw...
Sexy green paint, who can help themselves???


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> I thought this was a dandy...
> Belonged to Showme, I believe...



Thank you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand sizes up his victim...






Bam!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Freehand sizes up his victim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam!!!



He sure makes that look easy.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

That was cool to watch him free hand that cant. I cant wait to give it a try myself. He definately didn't do it the way I pictured him doing it. I have tried to cut a cant before...not so good. I am anxious to try his technique. Thanks for showing us that.


----------



## CMNRallye79

I totally agree, it was incredible. I can't wait to totally screw up some good logs trying my best to duplicate the master.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If its not raining this weekend I will be caught trying to freehand a log.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If its not raining this weekend I will be caught trying to freehand a log.:msp_biggrin:



It sure is alot easier on a saw than milling...


----------



## Majorpayne

Hedgerow said:


> It sure is alot easier on a saw than milling...



How did he do it?


----------



## CMNRallye79

Do you all think there is a problem with working a log over several days?


----------



## Hedgerow

Majorpayne said:


> How did he do it?



Hard to explain... Maybe someone has som video???


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Do you all think there is a problem with working a log over several days?



I wouldn't think so...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Majorpayne said:


> How did he do it?



Ancient chinese secret.


----------



## RVALUE

Who is king of the idiots now? I left my computer at the office. this phone is very difficult to use.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> You bet... That stock salt and Ice they packed it in made a mess in the cooler though...


 that guy was really brilliant!


----------



## RVALUE

Has anyone Heard from little Matt?


----------



## RVALUE

Have you ever tried to manage your friend requests on the phone ?


----------



## CMNRallye79

I saw little Matt today, didn't get a chance to talk to him.


----------



## CMNRallye79

To accept a friend request you have to click the circle by the avatar then accept changes


----------



## sawnami

Majorpayne said:


> How did he do it?





Hedgerow said:


> Hard to explain... Maybe someone has som video???



Here are a couple to help get the idea.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zHZDV5-qcyU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Iw_g-MKkD2Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

i am so glad you video'd!! I was bummed that i missed it!



sawnami said:


> Here are a couple to help get the idea.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zHZDV5-qcyU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Iw_g-MKkD2Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> To accept a friend request you have to click the circle by the avatar then accept changes



I think that is right.


----------



## RVALUE

CMNRallye79 said:


> I saw little Matt today, didn't get a cha.nce he got his saw and skipped the country.


----------



## RVALUE

These sTupid phones


----------



## Majorpayne

sawnami said:


> Here are a couple to help get the idea.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zHZDV5-qcyU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Iw_g-MKkD2Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Thanks for posting these. I couldn't figure how the marks on the end of the log could help but I can now. This guy is very talented.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

He is also a saw mech. Jason is very talented.


----------



## sawnami

AND Jason can file a chain to match a saw's power output like nobody that I've ever seen. I always learn a lot talking to him and listening to his conversations.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Who is king of the idiots now? I left my computer at the office. this phone is very difficult to use.



Long live the King.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Shucks guys, y'all oughta see me #### up a cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

Majorpayne said:


> Thanks for posting these. I couldn't figure how the marks on the end of the log could help but I can now. This guy is very talented.



Now don't go praising him too much...
Or he'll get all proud...
And stuff...
And not post for weeks at a time...


----------



## Hedgerow

There are 5 states represented in this photo...
Sawnami, treemonkey, tinker, R-Value, and sarahdodgegeek
MO, WI, MS, AR, and MN


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thank you Dan for hosting this GTG. I have never met a nicer group of people, not a bad cookie in the bunch. The cant making and the tree take down made the trip worth the 7 hours in the saddle. If I listed all the cooks, I would miss someone but thank you all for the great food. I look forward to becoming a regular. Thanks again


----------



## Mo. Jim

thinkrtinker said:


> Thank you Dan for hosting this GTG. I have never met a nicer group of people, not a bad cookie in the bunch. The cant making and the tree take down made the trip worth the 7 hours in the saddle. If I listed all the cooks, I would miss someone but thank you all for the great food. I look forward to becoming a regular. Thanks again



First post rep


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Thank you Dan for hosting this GTG. I have never met a nicer group of people, not a bad cookie in the bunch. The cant making and the tree take down made the trip worth the 7 hours in the saddle. If I listed all the cooks, I would miss someone but thank you all for the great food. I look forward to becoming a regular. Thanks again



..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thinkrtinker said:


> Thank you Dan for hosting this GTG. I have never met a nicer group of people, not a bad cookie in the bunch. The cant making and the tree take down made the trip worth the 7 hours in the saddle. If I listed all the cooks, I would miss someone but thank you all for the great food. I look forward to becoming a regular. Thanks again



repped too.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> To accept a friend request you have to click the circle by the avatar then accept changes



...BAM!!!






Just loaded Mark up with about 10 million reps...:msp_scared:


----------



## CMNRallye79

Ok, what's the word here? Reps? Sounds like something I need to learn about.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thinkrtinker said:


> Thank you Dan for hosting this GTG. I have never met a nicer group of people, not a bad cookie in the bunch. The cant making and the tree take down made the trip worth the 7 hours in the saddle. If I listed all the cooks, I would miss someone but thank you all for the great food. I look forward to becoming a regular. Thanks again



Well you hit the nail on the head. 

Rep sent for your first post.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ok, what's the word here? Reps? Sounds like something I need to learn about.



Reputation Points... If you want a bunch, go over to the off topic forum and look for the Rep HO's thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/167543.htm


----------



## Mo. Jim

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ok, what's the word here? Reps? Sounds like something I need to learn about.



Mark you have to have 50 posts before you can return any reps.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge are you and WSC headed east this wkend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Mark you have to have 50 posts before you can return any reps.



Mark get with it. you owe some rep.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedge are you and WSC headed east this wkend.



Not me... But Stephen was working on it...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mark get with it. you owe some rep.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:








Gotcha!!!!


----------



## CMNRallye79

Big thanks to Andy for letting me drive his 346xp. I purchased one yesterday, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Mark you have to have 50 posts before you can return any reps.



Dang Jim, 1171 posts? You're a post a holic........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> Big thanks to Andy for letting me drive his 346xp. I purchased one yesterday, can't wait for it to arrive.



You'll do. Another one bites the (saw)dust.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You'll do. Another one bites the (saw)dust.



Next year, mark'll send it to stumpy...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Next year, mark'll send it to stumpidity...



What?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What?



I saw you grinning while you were running the 2101...
You ain't fooling' me Dan...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I saw you grinning while you were running the 2101...
> You ain't fooling' me Dan...:msp_sneaky:



Since most of my saws don't run, ........ any runner is a grinner.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Since most of my saws don't run, ........ any runner is a grinner.



If I recall, you got a decent running 757 now too...
Not bad for parts in a field on a RR tie table eh???
Probably couldn't do that again in 10 try's... 
I was thankful it ran at all...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## CMNRallye79

Me too, you have no idea. When it started I was beyond thankful.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Me too, you have no idea. When it started I was beyond thankful.



Proof positive a jug that bad is still serviceable!!!
Keep it fat for a few tanks...
Check it every time you start it...


----------



## RVALUE

If the factory set the high too lean, then it fits with my bad luck.

Remember it had no high set screw. We're not smart enough to set it on a professional saw.


I'm going back to wild things.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Proof positive a jug that bad is still serviceable!!!
> Keep it fat for a few tanks...
> Check it every time you start it...



Have you done the acid clean up on a jug? I done a 044 the jug looked bad but a little heat in the jug a little acid and a bunch of Q tips a bunch of rubbing and that jug looked great.

Edit: I sat the jug on top of the wood stove for a while to heat it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Have you done the acid clean up on a jug? I done a 044 the jug looked bad but a little heat in the jug a little acid and a bunch of Q tips a bunch of rubbing and that jug looked great.



Did it best I could while standing in Dan's field... Got most of it out, and the rings took care of the rest...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> If the factory set the high too lean, then it fits with my bad luck.
> 
> Remember it had no high set screw. We're not smart enough to set it on a professional saw.
> 
> 
> I'm going back to wild things.



The set plugs have been removed... You can adjust all ya' want now!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Did it best I could while standing in Dan's field... Got most of it out, and the rings took care of the rest...:msp_sneaky:



Cool I was just asking if you had tried it, it is a bunch of work but jugs can be saved.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The set plugs have been removed... You can adjust all ya' want now!!!



Did his 441 have the locks, I never looked?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did his 441 have the locks, I never looked?



I didn't either... I know we picked up a new drum, rim, oiler gear, and bearing for the clutch side though.
I think Treemonkey installed them... But not sure...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool I was just asking if you had tried it, it is a bunch of work but jugs can be saved.



Yea. Mark found me some muratic acid and q-tips, and I worked it over for a bit, then might have run out of daylight, so we rolled with it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't either... I know we picked up a new drum, rim, oiler gear, and bearing for the clutch side though.
> I think Treemonkey installed them... But not sure...



Scott is a great guy to be around.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Scott is a great guy to be around.



Yup... Hey, are you gonna make it to Kentucky this weekend?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Hey, are you gonna make it to Kentucky this weekend?



I don't even know yet, I shouldn't I am behind. If I get some things done I would like to.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Are you thinking about it?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you thinking about it?



No... I have been travelling enough this year... It's time to get the barn filled back up... :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> No... I have been travelling enough this year... It's time to get the barn filled back up... :bang:



I understand that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't either... I know we picked up a new drum, rim, oiler gear, and bearing for the clutch side though.
> I think Treemonkey installed them... But not sure...



I think Mark put it back together and when he went to start it the recoil assembly came apart. The spring return on the pawls popped off and wedged in the roter. I don't know when they fixed that,they had to make another trip to town.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

According to the GTG Friday night crew, I can only get half the work done because one hand is holding the phone and I won't set it down for anything. :bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I think Mark put it back together and when he went to start it the recoil assembly came apart. The spring return on the pawls popped off and wedged in the roter. I don't know when they fixed that,they had to make another trip to town.



Oh... I didn't see that part... :fart:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Oh... I didn't see that part... :fart:



Its not your fault your built like a giraffe.... you might overlook a few things, but you can sure see whats sneaking up on us...


----------



## CMNRallye79

Funky monkey did tell me what was wrong with the 441 several people helped put it back together. The dogs messed up on the 034 super. Somebody I think it was Jim adjusted the carb a bit on the 441. Both saws are running pretty well thanks to several people, thank you much!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Its not your fault your built like a giraffe.... you might overlook a few things, but you can sure see whats sneaking up on us...



True...
On another note...
Wave by-by to the old trusty Honda...
Hit a deer this morning at 70mph... "They totaled it"







But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
Hit it right in the front shoulder... 
Quite the explosion...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> On another note...
> Wave by-by to the old trusty Honda...
> Hit a deer this morning at 70mph... "They totaled it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
> Hit it right in the front shoulder...
> Quite the explosion...



Not liking that post.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

It was a good car... Only had about 300,000 miles on it...


----------



## Freehand

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/h_Y66YjDX1U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> On another note...
> Wave by-by to the old trusty Honda...
> Hit a deer this morning at 70mph... "They totaled it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
> Hit it right in the front shoulder...
> Quite the explosion...



Could you run that car a few laps around my yard some evening? That could solve my deer problem


----------



## sawnami

I hope everyone is OK??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> On another note...
> Wave by-by to the old trusty Honda...
> Hit a deer this morning at 70mph... "They totaled it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
> Hit it right in the front shoulder...
> Quite the explosion...



Wow! Glad it didn't get up into the windshield...


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Wow! Glad it didn't get up into the windshield...



Blood and snot on the windshield only...Didn't break... Made it another 20 miles into work too!!! 
Just had to finish ripping all the stuff off that was dragging on the tire...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Blood and snot on the windshield only...Didn't break... Made it another 20 miles into work too!!!
> Just had to finish ripping all the stuff off that was dragging on the tire...:msp_biggrin:



had one crawl up into my daughters windshield once, tried to kiss her. rolled off and ran into the woods.
i'm guessing anyone who does much rural driving has stories like that though. glad you're okay.
so, did you have a deer tag with you?
you know there are much easier ways to hunt deer, eh?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> had one crawl up into my daughters windshield once, tried to kiss her. rolled off and ran into the woods.
> i'm guessing anyone who does much rural driving has stories like that though. glad you're okay.
> so, did you have a deer tag with you?
> you know there are much easier ways to hunt deer, eh?



This one got mulched... Hit the front half, and ran over the back half... Nothin' to salvage there...
Just kept rollin' so I wouldn't be late getting to the plant... Had a 5 AM press check...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> This one got mulched... Hit the front half, and ran over the back half... Nothin' to salvage there...
> Just kept rollin' so I wouldn't be late getting to the plant... Had a 5 AM press check...



Super glad everyone is alright.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'm just guessing that got your adrenalin pumping and woke you up. 
dam deer. probably ignored the deer crossing sign.


----------



## CMNRallye79

You missed an absolute cluster today, Dan I were trimming trees and the home owner thought he would cut some trees down, omg is all I can say.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> This one got mulched... Hit the front half, and ran over the back half... Nothin' to salvage there...
> Just kept rollin' so I wouldn't be late getting to the plant... Had a 5 AM press check...



See what happens when you text and drive.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Matt glad you are ok, sorry about the car, mine just got totalled as well, best thing that could have happened for us.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> See what happens when you text and drive.



I'm driving right now actually... I was drinking coffee when I hit the deer...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> See what happens when you text and drive.



Be nice


----------



## Freehand

Speaking of being nice, this one's fer Mr. Dan.


----------



## RVALUE

Man, I nearly fell in love with Stihl today. I was taking down trees for a 'big shot' and he was bucking on the ground, dropping trees, and the like. He said he had big saws....

Then his assistant, a solid 9.9 showed up carrying a slick 660 AND my check!!!!!!

Words cannot describe the sight......

Mark couldn't talk or saw........ One of which is rare....


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
> Hit it right in the front shoulder...
> Quite the explosion...




Please accept my condolences for your loss. Where should we send flowers to the next of kin?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Speaking of being nice, this one's fer Mr. Dan.



I've done that multiple times. Maybe 6 or 8. Always survived by superior driving.

I put a root ball on a truck and headed home, about 1/2 mile. When I gassed it, the truck stood up on the rear axle. I quickly figured that this was a bad situation. I touched the brakes, and for once the back brakes worked. It set the front down enough to steer it. So I went ahead and drove it home. It was easy to unload. Tie to a tree and punch it!

But it came down a bit hard........ That one spilled a drop. Or two....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I've done that multiple times. Maybe 6 or 8. Always survived by superior driving.
> 
> I put a root ball on a truck and headed home, about 1/2 mile. When I gassed it, the truck stood up on the rear axle. I quickly figured that this was a bad situation. I touched the brakes, and for once the back brakes worked. It set the front down enough to steer it. So I went ahead and drove it home. It was easy to unload. Tie to a tree and punch it!
> 
> But it came down a bit hard........ That one spilled a drop. Or two....


----------



## pdqdl

When I was about 14, my dad had me dragging brush and stumps that he dug up with the bulldozer about 1/2 mile away with the backhoe. One root ball was way too big to drag, but I could barely wrap the backhoe around the root ball and make it lighter by lifting the front end of the 'hoe off the ground.

I wasn't smart enough to get a bucket of dirt for a counterbalance; I just drove that 1/2 mile up and down the hills using the left and right brakes. The front wheels never touched the ground, but I was driving pretty slow.

Had he seen me doing that, I don't know if he would have approved or not. He strongly favored disapproval, so I probably would have gotten a good cussin'.


----------



## RVALUE

Still contemplating that stihl. et al.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Still contemplating that stihl. et al.





RVALUE said:


> Man, I nearly fell in love with Stihl today. I was taking down trees for a 'big shot' and he was bucking on the ground, dropping trees, and the like. He said he had big saws....
> 
> Then his assistant, a solid 9.9 showed up carrying a slick 660 AND my check!!!!!!
> 
> Words cannot describe the sight......
> 
> Mark couldn't talk or saw........ One of which is rare....



You are stihl contemplating his assistant.:wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh where are the pics. of this 9.9 stihl saw?:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## CMNRallye79

I guarantee that picture is worth more than a thousand words!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Still contemplating that 9.9. et al.



Fixed it for ya Dan.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Please accept my condolences for your loss. Where should we send flowers to the next of kin?



13567 patch of woods
I-44 corridor
Springfield, MO
65806

Thanks for sending Bambi some flowers Dave...


----------



## CMNRallye79

Well I bought another saw it just followed me home, I promise. She's burnt orange and a baby.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Matt, how'd the ins co. treat ya on the car. I've been mulling over how much longer to keep full coverage on the Impala, 04 in good shape but 235,000 on the clock. PM if you'd rather.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> On another note...
> Wave by-by to the old trusty Honda...
> Hit a deer this morning at 70mph... "They totaled it"
> 
> But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
> Hit it right in the front shoulder...
> Quite the explosion...


 Glad your ok hope the air bag didn't leave too much of a rug burn.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> I guarantee that picture is worth more than a thousand words!


Pictures are worth more. where are they.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


CMNRallye79 said:


> Well I bought another saw it just followed me home, I promise. She's burnt orange and a baby.



What did you get.:msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

If I had a camera today, I'd be banned for life.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> If I had a camera today, I'd be banned for life.



talks cheapotstir:otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek

CMNRallye79 said:


> Well I bought another saw it just followed me home, I promise. She's burnt orange and a baby.



Well? What did you get?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> If I had a camera today, I'd be banned for life.



Do tell.


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand:

Now that you showed me the easy way to make some good boards, I am finally going to get some for the beavertail on my heavy haul trailer.

Pine from the lumber store just doesn't stand up, and I haven't had any logs milled for a long time. Thanks to your demo, I'll just knock off a few short boards.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> Freehand:
> 
> Now that you showed me the easy way to make some good boards, I am finally going to get some for the beavertail on my heavy haul trailer.
> 
> Pine from the lumber store just doesn't stand up, and I haven't had any logs milled for a long time. Thanks to your demo, I'll just knock off a few short boards.



Post up some pics of the results.


----------



## CMNRallye79

It is a 338xpt.


----------



## CMNRallye79

I am becoming black and blue this evening as the bruises show up after a hickory decided it did not want to go the way we had it leaning, changed directions by somewhere around 45 degrees and wound up coming to rest almost 180 degrees off o the lean. Thank God Dan saw it and yelled I made it most of the way into the basket on the bucket truck before it hit me. Any way I learned a good lesson about hickory's.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Freehand:
> 
> Now that you showed me the easy way to make some good boards, I am finally going to get some for the beavertail on my heavy haul trailer.
> 
> Pine from the lumber store just doesn't stand up, and I haven't had any logs milled for a long time. Thanks to your demo, I'll just knock off a few short boards.



I'd use honey locust or osage orange.


Just saying.




WAIT! Will you be using a planer?


:yikes:


----------



## RVALUE

I'm blue too, after the views today. Unable to escape the far reaches of the internet, I must muse in silence.

Shall we say, quality comparing to the bow hunting girl?


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I'd use honey locust or osage orange.
> 
> WAIT! Will you be using a planer?




Elm is the very best wood for truck planks. Many semi-truck floors are done with elm. It almost never splits, and it recovers nicely from thousands of nails being pulled out.

Besides, I don't get that many Osage orange big enough or straight enough to turn into lumber.


Planers are ok with me. I could give safety lessons on their proper use.


----------



## pdqdl

CMNRallye79 said:


> ... and wound up coming to rest almost 180 degrees off o the lean. ...



Ok. 'Fess up!

How did you make it go the wrong way?


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Post up some pics of the results.



Sure. It might take a while, though.

I'll have to save some logs. I have been giving them away, and I don't have any big tree removal sold right now. I do have a week's worth of scrub brush and fenceline to clear.

_I lost a $2300 oak removal yesterday_. The guy said he was unhappy and couldn't get his tree done. It was over the primaries and the house. Really, it was a piece of cake except for the primaries.

I called KCPL, they inspected and scheduled a "make safe" in just two days...when I called the guy to make sure he returned the permission slip, he told me the tree service was there with the crane removing the tree. DAMN! 

They had been on the job for about 4 1/2 hours, and they still weren't done with it. Shucks! We did a crane job at least twice as big (& difficult) in 5 1/2 hours, including hauling all the wood off. This tree didn't deserve a crane; it wasn't even as big as the one I cut down for the gtg. It was a lot bushier, though.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> I am becoming black and blue this evening as the bruises show up after a hickory decided it did not want to go the way we had it leaning, changed directions by somewhere around 45 degrees and wound up coming to rest almost 180 degrees off o the lean. Thank God Dan saw it and yelled I made it most of the way into the basket on the bucket truck before it hit me. Any way I learned a good lesson about hickory's.



It's all about physics Mark... Just be glad it's not chemistry...:msp_wink:


----------



## CMNRallye79

It might be better for me if it were chemistry, since that is my area of vocation. I will try to set up and describe what happened. Dan if you saw it different from the ground feel free to tell. We started out
On a hickory that was approximately 65 feet tall 18-20 at the base. Went up and cut the top out of the tree and limbed it clean. Started out chucking it up at five-six foot lengths, go down and was going to make the next to last cut about eight feet off of the ground. The tree was naturally leaning SSE at about 7 degrees. I'm positioned on the nw corner in the basket. Making notch cuts and then back cutting about an inch higher than the point of the notch. The amount I'm cutting off this time is and I'm a little fuzzy right now but I'm going to say 15 feet. I cut the notch to about the half way point, no movement in the tree the base is slightly graded down hill with the top
Of the notch at about 40 degrees to the bottom. I start the back cut and he to with in about an inch and a half of the notch and the tree starts to move we take the bucket to the top and I push with no movement. We are trying to miss several things. So we go back down and I cut to within half an inch and I more
Movement. Go back to the top and push and the tree starts falling and stops on the notch. Bucket back to the top and will not move. I tried wedges earlier and come back down and install two with no luck. We are looking at it trying to decide the next move we had a helper of another crew we were waiting on to move. I'm still in the bucket the trees is leaning SSE and I'm on the nw side when it gives up the west side of about the size of my pinky holds on and the tree pivots on that
One piece . The top of the log lands on the bucket truck arm which is ramped directly at me and thus I'm in the way. I duck and get my headd down but the log hit my right shoulder an drive my left into the top bar of the basket and my elbow into my thigh. The log took out the fence we were trying to protect. I'll tell what I learned in my next post.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Sorry about misspelling and freaking IPhone auto corrects.


----------



## pdqdl

It sounds like you were trying to do a snap cut on a piece being pushed over with the bucket. I can sure tell you several ways to avoid those problems. If you were not doing a snap cut, then just cut your hinge thin enough to let if fall, once the face cut has closed.

1. When you are within reach of a bucket truck, and you are in tight quarters: just cut pieces the size you can toss (or push) to a safe zone. Snap cuts are great for man-sized pieces; they are terribly unpredictable on larger pieces.

2. You should NEVER use your bucket/crane to push a section over. If is does not "want" to fall the direction you are attempting to push it, then you have already put yourself at huge risk of getting crushed in the bucket when you were lower down making the cut. If it really needs a push, then tie a rope to it and pull it over. Doing it that way prevents it from "setting back" when you are lower.

Safety note: You really don't want to push a trunk over when you are not even wearing a harness. You see, the bucket really isn't made to take the force the hydraulic boom can put on it. By using it as a pushing device, you can easily damage the bucket. Sometimes this makes critical element fail with you in the bucket.

3. If you have a mostly vertical trunk with a good landing zone below: salami cuts! No tossing logs is required. It ruins the firewood, but it gets the tree to the ground rather quick & safe. Start on one side with a steep downward slope, don't quit till it falls away from you. Some folks prefer to pull out at the last moment and finish the cut from the outside.

4. I think that wedges are not very useful for short trunk sections that don't have much brush still on them. By the time you get enough lift to actually cause the log to fall from "over-center", you will have wasted too much time getting it to move. Undercut with a deep notch, then back-cut and send it where you want.


----------



## CMNRallye79

I agree with part of what you are saying and disagree with parts. I do want to make one thing clear we were not using the bucket and truck to push with. I was the one exerting the force. There are several other reasons for choices made.


----------



## CMNRallye79

What I was going to say I learned is, after cutting multiple hickories they will hold and spin with as little as you pinky being the problem, second of all you notch needs the top at about 45 degrees and the bottom at negative twenty or more. Talked to a logger friend he said they consider them death trees when small like we cut. He said the are never predictable. Any way thats my two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## pdqdl

CMNRallye79 said:


> ... I do want to make one thing clear we were not using the bucket and truck to push with. I was the one exerting the force. ...



That's good. I wasn't making any accusations, I just thought that was what you said you were doing. Even if you were, it is a very common trick to pull with a bucket truck. I have seen lots of guys do it, and I have done it myself. _That doesn't make it the smart way to get the tree on the ground._

Even if you are going back up to the top and pushing it only by hand, the problem is still the same: you have made cuts at the base and are making the top unstable enough to push over. Until you have successfully pushed it over, it is unstable and capable of falling the wrong way. You wouldn't make notches in a tree, then climb it to push it over would you? 

You should be making every cut so that it falls the direction required without raising your bucket to push.


----------



## pdqdl

I like hickory myself. It has strong wood fibers and makes a strong hinge.

Cottonwood? It doesn't hinge worth a hoot. I think that is the wood that is downright scary.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> What I was going to say I learned is, after cutting multiple hickories they will hold and spin with as little as you pinky being the problem, second of all you notch needs the top at about 45 degrees and the bottom at negative twenty or more.  Talked to a logger friend he said they consider them death trees when small like we cut. He said the are never predictable. Any way thats my two cents for what it's worth.



Yes... Make the face cut large enough to get the tree to the ground... Some woods are tough... Strong enough that an inch of strap can hold them in suspension... That's bad news... I think your thinking here is on the right track.
I had a very large Elm sit on its notch... Huge pain in the ass and tense situation getting it to the ground...
An anemic face cut was the problem... Use a notch sufficient to get the trunk to the ground without closing it's mouth.
Learned my lesson...
:amazed:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> On another note...
> Wave by-by to the old trusty Honda...
> Hit a deer this morning at 70mph... "They totaled it"
> But I killed that deer "Grave yard DEAD"...
> Hit it right in the front shoulder...
> Quite the explosion...




Found a replacement for ya Matt. A guy came here today with a ratrod 152HP Duetz diesel 30MPG, 4spd Manual.


----------



## Hedgerow

Now all he's gotta do is paint it Deutz green and roll!!!


----------



## pdqdl

specter29 said:


> Found a replacement for ya Matt. A guy came here today with a ratrod 152HP Duetz diesel 30MPG, 4spd Manual.
> ]



Was that 30 MPG or 30 MPH? (not to exceed!)


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Make the face cut large enough to get the tree to the ground... Some woods are tough... Strong enough that an inch of strap can hold them in suspension... That's bad news... I think your thinking here is on the right track.
> I had a very large Elm sit on its notch... Huge pain in the ass and tense situation getting it to the ground...
> An anemic face cut was the problem... Use a notch sufficient to get the trunk to the ground without closing it's mouth.
> Learned my lesson...
> :amazed:



I'm starting to see some marked differences between the battle hardened firewood cutters, urban foresters, and hack commercial timber fallers. My site boss would have my hide for hogging out a big honking face cut, or not hanging through the fall cut to curb the dreaded fibre pull.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I'm starting to see some marked differences between the battle hardened firewood cutters, urban foresters, and hack commercial timber fallers. My site boss would have my hide for hogging out a big honking face cut, or not hanging through the fall cut to curb the dreaded fibre pull.



End use is the deciding factor sometimes... Dropping a tree with a canopy is different than one lone stick, that's had the limbs removed... As far as fiber pull? If it matters, your site boss is probably right... Keep cutting.. But not too far!!!:waaaht: Remember the cut we were discussing at the bottom of that tree??? Humboldt? I think it was?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy's trying his freehand....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

He says... "It is NOT as easy as freehand made it look!"


----------



## CMNRallye79

That is awesome. What kind of wood? Now I have two hero's.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Not bad for the 1st try!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Red oak. Very hard wood.




Started off as a 19" diameter log, now it is approximately 8"x8". And darned close to square.. man knows how to handle his wood... Heh heh.


----------



## pdqdl

Did you do that with a ripping chain, or just the usual stuff?


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Did you do that with a ripping chain, or just the usual stuff?



Jason uses regular chisel... I bet Andy did the same... :msp_wink:


----------



## CMNRallye79

How long did it take?


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Jason uses regular chisel... I bet Andy did the same... :msp_wink:



I thought he told us to file them at a steeper angle... about 10° - 15° ? 

Maybe I was imagining it, but I seem to recall something about getting a smoother cut and wandering in the cut less. I read too much, and info keeps leaking out of my head into my ears; they stuff the info back in and the origin gets lost. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Andy's trying his freehand....





I was going to do that tonight too!!!.but i couldn't find anyone to hold the other end of the chalkline, so I said forget it..otstir:


----------



## Majorpayne

CMNRallye79 said:


> How long did it take?



Ever since he got home.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got in the house. I did just use a regular round ground chisel chain, on my Stihl 440. I remember Jayson saying he ground his chains at I believe it was 15degrees. Mine were just my normal 30*. The first cut was the hardest by far. You may notice the first picture and how wavy the one side looks, that was done just to get rid of a couple of big knots. That was done truly freehanded. It may look like I was drunk when I cut that but as some of you may know I dont drink so I have no excuse. In the end it turned out pretty good. Im not sure how long it took, it must have been an hour or so. I want to cut enough of them to make the uprights for my wood shed I am planning on building. They dont need to be perfect for that. Thanks again to Freehand (Jayson) for showing us this. Just another fun thing to do with a chainsaw.


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got in the house. I did just use a regular round ground chisel chain, on my Stihl 440. I remember Jayson saying he ground his chains at I believe it was 15degrees. Mine were just my normal 30*. The first cut was the hardest by far. You may notice the first picture and how wavy the one side looks, that was done just to get rid of a couple of big knots. That was done truly freehanded. It may look like I was drunk when I cut that but as some of you may know I dont drink so I have no excuse. In the end it turned out pretty good. Im not sure how long it took, it must have been an hour or so. I want to cut enough of them to make the uprights for my wood shed I am planning on building. They dont need to be perfect for that. Thanks again to Freehand (Jayson) for showing us this. Just another fun thing to do with a chainsaw.



Just what fun things are you talking about?


----------



## RVALUE

I knew where there was a nice hickory log, but it had a big dent in it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> Just what fun things are you talking about?








OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## Freehand

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Andy's trying his freehand....



That's cool.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> End use is the deciding factor sometimes... Dropping a tree with a canopy is different than one lone stick, that's had the limbs removed... As far as fiber pull? If it matters, your site boss is probably right... Keep cutting.. But not too far!!!:waaaht: Remember the cut we were discussing at the bottom of that tree??? Humboldt? I think it was?



Ya, the trouble is I'll still to this day fall it like a paycheck counts on it . Some things are hard to unlearn, and by any means necessary works fine for all the other vocations fer gittin wood; no doubt.


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got in the house. I did just use a regular round ground chisel chain, on my Stihl 440. I remember Jayson saying he ground his chains at I believe it was 15degrees. Mine were just my normal 30*. The first cut was the hardest by far. You may notice the first picture and how wavy the one side looks, that was done just to get rid of a couple of big knots. That was done truly freehanded. It may look like I was drunk when I cut that but as some of you may know I dont drink so I have no excuse. In the end it turned out pretty good. Im not sure how long it took, it must have been an hour or so. I want to cut enough of them to make the uprights for my wood shed I am planning on building. They dont need to be perfect for that. Thanks again to Freehand (Jayson) for showing us this. Just another fun thing to do with a chainsaw.



Ya 10-15 degrees is what I like on a 2/3 used chain, rakers at .25 to .33 mm, 20" bar on something around 70cc's.


----------



## Freehand

Breezy today…………………………... Hello? Is this thing on?:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Ya 10-15 degrees is what I like on a 2/3 used chain, rakers at .25 to .33 mm, 20" bar on something around 70cc's.



What exactly was the reason for the 15 degree tooth again???
I was fixing something when you were talking about it...:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Freehand said:


> Breezy today…………………………... Hello? Is this thing on?:biggrin:



Shhh, they're sleeping.


----------



## Freehand

The 10-15 degree grind seems to stay in the kerf better, 25 degrees plus tend to "wander" out of the kerf. While the more aggressive grind severs fibers well in a crosscut application, the shallower angle seems to "scoop" better in the long grain/noodling application.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Breezy today…………………………... Hello? Is this thing on?:biggrin:



Where did the truck tipping take place?:msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Where did the truck tipping take place?:msp_razz:



Wow... Got quiet in here... Must be past bed time... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Dunno, I subscribe to the theory that it is important to stretch prior to any activity. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning RValue Hay Dan you Phone should have a camera Just saying...


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning RValue Hay Dan you Phone should have a camera Just saying...



I was taking lessons in the wtf.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jason I think I'm going to like that 980.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## RVALUE

I told Little Matt that I am cutting way down on chainsaw acquisitions. I have no plans to buy more than maybe 5 this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I told Little Matt that I am cutting way down on chainsaw acquisitions. I have no plans to buy more than maybe 5 this year.



Let me know if you want rid o that 757 with a broken case and stripped bolt holes...
I got an idea for it.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Wolfcsm

*Thank you*

Grandpa Tractor, thank you for the lesson on the sharpening jig. Bought one today and went right to work on one of the saws. It really makes a big difference over the STIHL filing jig.

Hal


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Let me know if you want rid o that 757 with a broken case and stripped bolt holes...
> I got an idea for it.
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



Twat?


----------



## pdqdl

Wolfcsm said:


> Grandpa Tractor, thank you for the lesson on the sharpening jig. Bought one today and went right to work on one of the saws. It really makes a big difference over the STIHL filing jig.
> 
> Hal



Here is the best filing guide that I have ever used: Bailey's - Husqvarna Combination Swedish Roller Guide for 3/8" Pitch Chainsaw Chain

You need the right one for whatever size chain you are filing. This little tool isn't for folks that don't know how to hand file, but it is great for speeding up the process if you routinely work without it.

It swiftly moves from tooth to tooth, and it removes the need to worry about how deep to hold the file. It sets the proper undercut without any extra work. You can file at any angle, so don't count on any help on that problem.


----------



## logging22

Wolfcsm said:


> Grandpa Tractor, thank you for the lesson on the sharpening jig. Bought one today and went right to work on one of the saws. It really makes a big difference over the STIHL filing jig.
> 
> Hal



pics???


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> pics???



Evening Les,how goes it.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Les,how goes it.



It goes slow. Just in from the shop. Yet another project stalled for lack of parts. I should give up on the old stuff. How goes it for you and yours??


----------



## Wolfcsm

pdqdl said:


> Here is the best filing guide that I have ever used: Bailey's - Husqvarna Combination Swedish Roller Guide for 3/8" Pitch Chainsaw Chain
> 
> You need the right one for whatever size chain you are filing. This little tool isn't for folks that don't know how to hand file, but it is great for speeding up the process if you routinely work without it.
> 
> It swiftly moves from tooth to tooth, and it removes the need to worry about how deep to hold the file. It sets the proper undercut without any extra work. You can file at any angle, so don't count on any help on that problem.



That is the one I have.

It works great!!!

Hal


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> It goes slow. Just in from the shop. Yet another project stalled for lack of parts. I should give up on the old stuff. How goes it for you and yours??



Can't complain,the world is treating me better than I'm treating it. Finished splitting a short load of hackberry about dark,still have three big loads to do. Missed your ugly mug and Kims pretty face at the gtg. I did get a good share of your bacon though.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



We need a bacon smiley. I cant find one. Anybody?? Matt??:msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

I like bacon bikinis.




My wife has been exercising, By next year she can trade in her rope bikini for a string.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Anyone know how to post pics from an iPhone on here?


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Anyone know how to post pics from an iPhone on here?



Work saw collector and Sawnami both use the tapatalk app to do it...


----------



## atvguns

I think Les got sent to camp



Post #11

http://www.arboristsite.com/arboricultural-injuries-fatalities/212396.htm#post3912952


----------



## RVALUE

As large of a problem I have in posting pics, I have an even larger problem in taking pics.

I see things that I am not able to take pics of....

For example, a tattered off the shoulder breeze catcher, carrying a mint 660.

hmmmmmm


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> As large of a problem I have in posting pics, I have an even larger problem in taking pics.
> 
> I see things that I am not able to take pics of....
> 
> For example, a tattered off the shoulder breeze catcher, carrying a mint 660.
> 
> hmmmmmm


 Dan I think you have been traumatized by the whole event.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Dan I think you have been traumatized by the whole event.



Absolutely. 

I can't sleep. I keep wanting to send texts..... I plan to go 'check the job' at all hours....
I want to cut my rate and work slower.... I plan to rake up for free...... Maybe landscape..... Awful.....


Absolutely Awful...... the awful part is reality.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand, got an email from the person that wants the wood dried. Maybe Monday.

Got to build a Vacuu-ln. One more expense, and one more item to go into the 'museum'. 




Going to start with about a 16 footer, and the design I have is adaptable. 

For those of you that haven't seen the museum, it's quite disgusting.


----------



## RVALUE

On the vacuu-ln, I have an idea. 

Rather than maintain vac for a duration, say 4 hours, it might work better 'pulsating' it in say 15 minute intervals.

This would 'pump' the water out. In the scenario where one maintained vac, once it reached equilibrium, it would cease to work any better than atmospheric.

Just a theory.


----------



## sawnami

Is this a vacuum cabinet? How many inches of vacuum are you planning to pull/maintain? I think it would help boil out the water the higher the ambient temperature was.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's a load Andy & I cut & hauled yesterday... Couple big logs Andy wants to try practicing his freehanding skills...


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> On the vacuu-ln, I have an idea.
> 
> Rather than maintain vac for a duration, say 4 hours, it might work better 'pulsating' it in say 15 minute intervals.
> 
> This would 'pump' the water out. In the scenario where one maintained vac, once it reached equilibrium, it would cease to work any better than atmospheric.
> 
> Just a theory.



Wut vessel did you end up with Mr.Dan? Steve's right about the bar/temperature relationship……..would be interesting to experiment at 100 degrees, 150, 200, etc…….there's prolly a real sweet spot……..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Here is a little project I did yesterday didn't take any pic during process camera was not home used the efco/ olympyk 980 definatly need to change angle of tooth. Guess what species of wood.


View attachment 259627
View attachment 259628


----------



## Freehand

Looks kinda hedgey there Kenneth, nice planks. I see a wood planer in your future.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Wut vessel did you end up with Mr.Dan? Steve's right about the bar/temperature relationship……..would be interesting to experiment at 100 degrees, 150, 200, etc…….there's prolly a real sweet spot……..



No vessel yet.

However you are toying with 'drying too fast' with heat , which we know to be taboo.

You know it takes a month or so to properly dry wood, unless you are gambling.


Did you understand my idea about the vac, release. then vac release?

Once the internal pressure of the piece is the same as the external pressure, it may as well be in free air. Maybe


----------



## RVALUE

BTW, nearly got that reclaimed pine floor ready to install. Backed it up with 1/4 inch white backed mdf

Never before have so many experts been assembled in one place.


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Looks kinda hedgey there Kenneth, nice planks. I see a wood planer in your future.



They aren't as smooth as they could be but won't be slick when wet. full 2x8 +/-a smidge. definately stronger. very hard wood It used to be a corner post that was a little on the short side. ben in the post pile 5 or 6 years. I'm not a finish carpenter just a ROUGH IN GUY.


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> They aren't as smooth as they could be but won't be slick when wet. full 2x8 +/-a smidge. definately stronger. very hard wood It used to be a corner post that was a little on the short side. ben in the post pile 5 or 6 years. I'm not a finish carpenter just a ROUGH IN GUY.



Once ya fool around with slabbing, a planer starts giving a lot of possibilities. A feller can't go wrong with an old Foley-Belsaw twelve inch with a Baldor under the hood. I've picked them up for $350, almost bulletproof machine.

I knew a feller a ways back in Newton county that had one rigged up with a Briggs and Straton gasser under the hood. Waaaaaay back in the woods planing away.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> No vessel yet.
> 
> However you are toying with 'drying too fast' with heat , which we know to be taboo.
> 
> You know it takes a month or so to properly dry wood, unless you are gambling.
> 
> 
> Did you understand my idea about the vac, release. then vac release?
> 
> Once the internal pressure of the piece is the same as the external pressure, it may as well be in free air. Maybe



Oh yea, I get the pulsation angle. If you had them in a bound bunk, the heat, pressure, and steam would help stabilize the load. Like steam bending, except more like steam straightening. :misdoubt:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Oh yea, I get the pulsation angle. If you had them in a bound bunk, the heat, pressure, and steam would help stabilize the load. Like steam bending, except more like steam straightening. :misdoubt:



I believe what might be going on is: The pressure differential would 'pump' out the water as the air carried it trying to go to lower pressure. But once the internal pressure of the log is the same as the outside pressure, regardless of pressure, then the water movement would cease.

SO , one would put the vac, then allow to go to atmospheric. Then repeat. At a point, their would be no more moisture.


----------



## RVALUE

The device would be more complex, but you could do it with positive pressure. Bring the log up to say, 100 pounds, then release the pressure back to atmospheric.

It would act the same.

At the very end, bring the piece up to 180 degrees to kill the bugs


----------



## RVALUE

As per your steam straitening idea, one would need something that took up the slack automatically, and pulled to a straitedge. Would any spring we have do that? Or maybe an air bladder off a semi.

In actuality you would loose 10 pounds of pressure from the air bladders, as you applied vacuum.

just saying


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> On the vacuu-ln, I have an idea.
> 
> Rather than maintain vac for a duration, say 4 hours, it might work better 'pulsating' it in say 15 minute intervals.
> 
> This would 'pump' the water out. In the scenario where one maintained vac, once it reached equilibrium, it would cease to work any better than atmospheric.
> 
> Just a theory.



The equilibrium is not static: as heat comes into your system, the water continues to "gas-out", and your vacuum will continue to accelerate the drying process. If you just back off the vacuum and let atmospheric pressure come back into your vacuu-ln, there is a possibility that you will have as much condensation as water that you pump out. All you need is a check valve to prevent that.

If you have an airtight vessel, the vacuum will be maintained by a check valve until the water present in the wood has gassed out and re-filled the vacuum. When this occurs, the temperature is reduced by the same amount of energy needed to push the water molecules into the air from their previous state. A cheap electric heater would dramatically accelerate the drying process.

If you install a vacuum operated switch, it will only be necessary to have your pump come on when the pressure rises above a certain pressure. The vacuum pressure will be automatically maintained by the water present and the heat contained in your vacuu-ln. If the temperature drops down to icing conditions inside the cabinet, then your pump will stay off until adequate heat rise or evaporation. If you are pulling a high vacuum, then you can just sublimate the ice out without waiting for a temperature rise. A temperature gauge in the wood could actually serve as a moisture meter, if you are keeping it under continuous vacuum. When you reach room temperature under high vacuum...all the water is gone.

You should be aware that ALL the moisture you are removing will be going through your vacuum pump. Most refrigeration pumps can't handle that much moisture, and they burn up; much like a chainsaw running on straight gas. Vacuum pumps capable of handling the moisture from a wood drying process for a long lifetime are very expense. I have a simple water-pump and venturi concept that would be effective and cheap to maintain. Let me know if you are interested, I'll share.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> The device would be more complex, but you could do it with positive pressure. Bring the log up to say, 100 pounds, then release the pressure back to atmospheric.
> 
> It would act the same.
> 
> At the very end, bring the piece up to 180 degrees to kill the bugs



What are you trying to do, kill bugs or dry wood? I guess I don't know what your project is. I thought you were working on a vacuum kiln.


----------



## Freehand

The idea is to ALWAYS kill the bugs. I told Dan about your wood drying method and some brainstorming went on……...


----------



## pdqdl

Vacuum and severe dehydration will get most bugs every time. Bacterial spores? Those guys are much tougher.

A pretty common player in the natural setting is a Tardigrade. These are the toughest critters on earth!


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> The idea is to ALWAYS kill the bugs. I told Dan about your wood drying method and some brainstorming went on……...



I have the whole thing built in my head. I just haven't ever done anything with it.


----------



## atvguns

Virginia Tech Solar Kiln | Dept. of Wood Science and Forest Products at Virginia Tech


----------



## RVALUE

It seems there is a wee bit of misinformation here. 

As I see it, the vacuum is to accelerate the drying process without negatively affecting the quality of the wood.

ANY pressure differential will greatly affect the process. Where does the heat come in?

As I recall, and I'm not googling it, it is a 3 - 4 week process of increasing heat to kiln dry wood. Culminating with 180 or so degrees which is the bug kill.

My ancient memory, and I'm not googling it, is that we are 13 - 15 pounds of pressure now. So even taking the pressure down 2 pounds should really pump the water out.

My objective is to achieve this 2 pound (or whatever is easy) differential quickly, and when the internal pressure of the board equalizes, then allow to return to atmospheric.

It should 'fog' immediately with a pressure drop.

Two Assumptions:

Above Freezing
The moisture ladened air is removed from the environment via the vacuum


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe we are trying to take a 'wick' system into a 'pump' system.

I do not understand why we claim that air is 100 % humidity, and evaporation will still take place.

We know that moving air from pressure (fan) is more dense, and has greater pressure.

Moving air from creating a vacuum, is less dense and has less pressure.

Moving air from most people has no value.



Thanks for all your involved thoughts and comments.


----------



## RVALUE

Not to be argumentative, but I don't think we want severe dehydration, as the moisture will return and be just as detrimental as leaving it in originally and allowing air dry.


The reclaimed Doug Fir cabinet job I did in some instances took on moisture in the house and grew, much like redwood.

Now this apparatus would have application in 'kiln drying firewood' and I think it would kill enough bugs to be deemed safe.

Just saying.


----------



## sawnami

Some food for thought.>Robinair A/C Solutions

opcorn:


----------



## john taliaferro

One of the old piston compressors off something like my brown truck [78 ford ] will move the volume you need ,eat crap ,and cheep, they have oil separate in the bottom . 1/2 hp will pull it easy just check the oil often it will loose some past rings .


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> It seems there is a wee bit of misinformation here.
> 
> As I see it, the vacuum is to accelerate the drying process without negatively affecting the quality of the wood.
> 
> ANY pressure differential will greatly affect the process. Where does the heat come in?
> 
> As I recall, and I'm not googling it, it is a 3 - 4 week process of increasing heat to kiln dry wood. Culminating with 180 or so degrees which is the bug kill.
> 
> My ancient memory, and I'm not googling it, is that we are 13 - 15 pounds of pressure now. So even taking the pressure down 2 pounds should really pump the water out.
> 
> My objective is to achieve this 2 pound (or whatever is easy) differential quickly, and when the internal pressure of the board equalizes, then allow to return to atmospheric.
> 
> It should 'fog' immediately with a pressure drop.
> 
> Two Assumptions:
> 
> Above Freezing
> The moisture ladened air is removed from the environment via the vacuum



Commercial kilning operations have specific formulas for a given species of wood, but the process generally goes like this: 

For 4/4 lumber that has air dried 6 months, preferably winter (dormant) cut in bound bundles. (the law of averages has that a bundle of wood sticker stacked and bound tight will be more or less straight)

A slow and gradual ramp up in temp (controlled by computer) over more or less a week's time up to say 160 degrees.

Steam charge ramping up the temp over several days? (this is where trade secrets differ, dependent upon certain species)

An abrupt change to an air conditioned climate (air dryer) for several days. (commercial kilns are no where tight enough to hold bar, this is where the vac system would greatly hasten the process)

High speed fans opportunistically turned on to outside air when humidity permits.

The whole process taking 2-3 weeks (again, species dependent and 4/4 stock) The heat (steam process) is critical for relieving internal stresses in the wood as well as facilitating good bug and spore kill.



My point being to somehow incorporate these standards with the vac process……..


----------



## pdqdl

I got some comments. I hope this doesn't sound contentious, because I am only trying to help. Physics and chemistry are an area I have no small amount of schooling in. I know you didn't ask my advice, so disregard these comments if you wish. 

My remarks are in Burgundy font.



RVALUE said:


> *It seems there is a wee bit of misinformation here.* Yes!
> 
> *As I see it, the vacuum is to accelerate the drying process without negatively affecting the quality of the wood. *Absolutely. I have no idea whether the vacuum kiln will distort the wood or cause checking. Both of these problems are caused at least in part by unequal drying in the wood. The vacuum process should equalize evaporation, since unlike heat and fan processes, it is equally distributed at all points inside the kiln. If you discover that the vacuum process causes warping, then you will wish to adjust your vacuum switch upward to apply less vacuum.
> 
> *ANY pressure differential will greatly affect the process. Where does the heat come in? *You got that right! By creating a vacuum kiln, you have made an air conditioner of sorts, with the wood acting as the "evaporator". This is the part of your car that gets cold when you turn on the AC.
> 
> Water has what is called a "vapor pressure" at every temperature. At 212° F, that vapor pressure exceeds the atmospheric pressure, and the water boils. When you reduce the atmospheric pressure with vacuum, the vapor pressure of water for any given temperature does not change, and the water can boil off at room temperature; it can even boil at temperatures below 32° F. As the water boils off (or just evaporates), the heat contained in the water goes into the air, and the water containing vessel gets colder. _Effectively, you are pumping heat out along with the water vapor._
> 
> Example: In a laboratory, I have put a flask of water under high vacuum, and the water begins boiling. It rapidly cools off so much that the boiling stops entirely, and frost begins to form on the outside of the flask, caused by the cooling that has occurred on the inside due to evaporation. If I then put just my hand on the bottom of the flask, the water begins to boil again! This a particularly fun thing to do, and most kids in High School chemistry have done it.
> 
> In the note I posted above, a small electric heater is suggested so as to reverse the evaporative cooling caused by the vacuum. Just putting your vacuu-ln in the sun would have the same effect.*
> 
> As I recall, and I'm not googling it, it is a 3 - 4 week process of increasing heat to kiln dry wood. Culminating with 180 or so degrees which is the bug kill.
> 
> My ancient memory, and I'm not googling it, is that we are 13 - 15 pounds of pressure now. *Yep. * So even taking the pressure down 2 pounds should really pump the water out.* Again, you got that right!
> 
> *My objective is to achieve this 2 pound (or whatever is easy) differential quickly, and when the internal pressure of the board equalizes, then allow to return to atmospheric. * This is a logical flaw in your process: the pressure in the wood will be equalized almost instantly, since the wood does not really act like a pressure vessel that can hold air pressure in. What will occur is that the water evaporates out of the wood at a faster rate than normal. When you turn off the vacuum, the rapid evaporation stops, but the wood will have been cooled off by the accelerated evaporation. If you just do that on a short-cycle basis, the cooler wood will cause condensation, and then at least some of the water vapor will condense back inside the wood.
> 
> There is another serious flaw with this plan: you will be expending energy ($$$) to create the vacuum. If you simply vent the vacuum, you will be wasting that energy. Just let the water in the wood out-gas until the pressure comes back up...then hit it again. An adjustable vacuum switch would do that automatically at relatively low expense.
> [/B]
> 
> It should 'fog' immediately with a pressure drop. *No fog will form until you release the vacuum. Your pressure vessel will be warmer than the internal atmosphere (that evaporative cooling gets around), and it will not condense on the higher temperature material. When you release the vacuum, the vessel will have been cooled just a little bit, and then it will fog on the inside.
> 
> Two Assumptions:
> 
> Above Freezing
> Even if it is well below freezing, water ALWAYS has a vapor pressure, and that causes the H2O molecules to jump into the air. When this occurs from liquid water, we call it evaporation. When H2O leaps into the air from it's solid form (ice), we call it sublimation. Ever had freeze dried food? That is how they make it. Freeze it...Vacuum the water out. Do you also remember that freeze dried food has mostly the same shape as the original food? I would think freeze-drying the wood might reduce warping.
> 
> Either way, your wood will dry faster under continuous vacuum.
> 
> The moisture ladened air is removed from the environment via the vacuum.
> True. Under a continuous vacuum, all of the the air is removed and your vacuu-ln is filled with 100% water vapor. Effectively, it is pure steam at a reduced pressure. I suppose that there will be some volatile elements of the wood that might jump into the atmosphere also.*


----------



## Freehand

We were considering a long propane tank, possibly 500 board feet at a time or more. Kind of a hyperbaric chamber……..I see great promise in drying 8/4 and thicker stock with the vac……….


----------



## Showme

Thought I'd try to load a pix of this saw I just got with the Tapatalk that WSC convinced me would cure my inability to do pix on AS.


----------



## Showme

Well it looks like I owe a thank you to Work Saw Collector. Thank you!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Showme said:


> Thought I'd try to load a pix of this saw I just got with the Tapatalk that WSC convinced me would cure my inability to do pix on AS.



Thatr is one nice looking saw.


----------



## Showme

Thank you. I was real happy when I started it the first time Saturday. Started and ran really nice. These old Pioneer/Poulan's for some reason remind me of the old muscle cars.


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> We were considering a long propane tank, possibly 500 board feet at a time or more. Kind of a hyperbaric chamber……..I see great promise in drying 8/4 and thicker stock with the vac……….



That is exactly what I wanted to do. I see angle irons welded into the lower edges to serve as tracks for rollers on carts to move the lumber in and out.

I have never found a big enough propane tank to make it worthwhile.

I would like to get a really huge tank that would allow pallets of material to be loaded. If the process turns out to make lousy lumber, you could always use it to season firewood uber-fast.

I think you have inspired a new name: the Hypobaric kiln.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Showme said:


> Thank you. I was real happy when I started it the first time Saturday. Started and ran really nice. These old Pioneer/Poulan's for some reason remind me of the old muscle cars.



Nice saw,it deserves a 10 mil. rep,Bam.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Jim.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows it going Jim.



Pretty good,not getting as much done as I should. Cutting a little wood and working on some saws. Found a 034 and a 019t on the back back porch when I got home from Jasper. 034 had a toasted p/c,sold him a nice 034 cheaper than I could fix his. I've been walking around the 019, they are a nightmare to work on.:bang: Most stihl techs hate them. Do you have that Mac 99 in your apartment to work on during the week?:biggrin: I hope to get my DA211 running this winter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Pretty good,not getting as much done as I should. Cutting a little wood and working on some saws. Found a 034 and a 019t on the back back porch when I got home from Jasper. 034 had a toasted p/c,sold him a nice 034 cheaper than I could fix his. I've been walking around the 019, they are a nightmare to work on.:bang: Most stihl techs hate them. Do you have that Mac 99 in your apartment to work on during the week?:biggrin: I hope to get my DA211 running this winter.



Apartment isn't that big.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> That is exactly what I wanted to do. I see angle irons welded into the lower edges to serve as tracks for rollers on carts to move the lumber in and out.
> 
> I have never found a big enough propane tank to make it worthwhile.
> 
> I would like to get a really huge tank that would allow pallets of material to be loaded. If the process turns out to make lousy lumber, you could always use it to season firewood uber-fast.
> 
> I think you have inspired a new name: the Hypobaric kiln.



Oh yes hypo, apologies for the typo.  

So here's my question(s), assuming you have a tight enough vessel to pull bar and hold it, is what does the water do in there. Does it condense on the ceiling and gravitate to the lowest point? Does it stay gaseous? Could you pull a strong enough bar to kill insect larva? 

And what is that smell coming from Hedgerow's house?:wink2:


----------



## RVALUE

Again, I'm not going to google it, but is it Hypo or 'under' does hypo mean less than barometric ?

This thing would have less than atmospheric pressure.

I see its value in drying beams.


----------



## RVALUE

I thought hypo meant 'super' as in hypochondriac or hyposawcollector.


----------



## RVALUE

for that one chick, it's hypobottomus.


----------



## RVALUE

Does anyone agree that if the vacuum system works, then also a pressure system would work , _equally well_?


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Oh yes hypo, apologies for the typo.
> 
> So here's my question(s), assuming you have a tight enough vessel to pull bar and hold it, is what does the water do in there. Does it condense on the ceiling and gravitate to the lowest point? Does it stay gaseous? Could you pull a strong enough bar to kill insect larva?
> 
> And what is that smell coming from Hedgerow's house?:wink2:



How the hell did I get brought into your egg headed conversation???
And to answer your question, if you put enough vacuum to a reefer trailer strong enough to kill larvae, you'd collapse the sides...
You'd need -4 lbs to really mess up cellular activity...
Just sayin...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## grandpatractor

Wolfcsm said:


> Grandpa Tractor, thank you for the lesson on the sharpening jig. Bought one today and went right to work on one of the saws. It really makes a big difference over the STIHL filing jig.
> 
> Hal



Your welcome Hal. It was great to finally meet you and your wife!
That's part of the fun at these GTG's.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> How the hell did I get brought into your egg headed conversation???
> And to answer your question, if you put enough vacuum to a reefer trailer strong enough to kill larvae, you'd collapse the sides...
> You'd need -4 lbs to really mess up cellular activity...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Lol, we were talkin' propane tank Matt. They're rated for 300lb's positive pressure, but the submarine shape they assume leads me to believe they could hold a hell of a lot of vacuum……...


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Could you pull a strong enough bar to kill insect larva?



We had a customer come in about a month ago that proved that a rat couldn't survive a little over -1 Bar. The customer kept his foot on the floor trying to get the car to have enough power to pull itself with the rodent stuck in the air cleaner snorkle. The vacuum held him in the snorkle so he couldn't back out and he literally had the life sucked out of him.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## pdqdl

Ok, you guys got some questions. Good, gives me something to do.


_RVALUE: Again, I'm not going to google it, but is it Hypo or 'under' does hypo mean less than barometric ?
_
Yep. You got it! Hypo means "less than" or "beneath"; it's one of those greek prefixes that get tossed around a lot in medicine and science in general.

Hypochondriacs? I had to look that one up:_ "Use of the term hypochondriasis for a state of disease without real cause, reflects the ancient belief that the viscera of the hypochondria were the seat of melancholy and source of the vapors that caused such morbid feelings."_

Any circular structure with a reasonable amount of rigidity should be able to stand total vacuum. If a total vacuum were applied, it would only be 15lbs (roughly) pressure per sq.inch. This is nothing to a 300lb rated steel vessel. A plastic or glass bell jar is frequently used in a lab for holding nearly perfect vacuum.

Regarding what happens to the water under a vacuum: Not much. It doesn't move around, it won't go condensing on the sides of the tank. Any water that does seep out of the wood will drip onto whatever is beneath it. Here is the difference from regular kiln drying: All the water in the tank will begin to evaporate at a faster rate, and all the wood that contains the water will be cooled by the evaporation. This evaporation will continue to be faster than normal until all the latent heat in the water and the wood is used up to force the evaporation (or sublimation). After a while, the evaporation rate does slow down, and then you are limited a bit by how much heat gets back into your vacuum chamber. Since the vacuum process reduces the amount of heat needed to evaporate the water, the drying time is much faster and the amount of heat that is required to move the water out of the wood is much lower. 

I guess I may not have answered the question completely. Each 18 grams of water will expand into 22.4 liters of gaseous water at standard pressure. A rough translation: each 8lbs of water that you evaporate will turn into around 1200 gallons of water vapor on a warm day. When the water evaporates, it fills the vacuum, and gives the vacuum pump something else to suck out of the tank. _Your little vacuum pump will be rather busy sucking out all the water vapor out of several hundred pounds of wet wood._

Regarding pressurizing the wood to effect a drying process: Nope. Won't work. If you pressurize the atmosphere around the wood, you have made the actual pressure much greater than the "vapor-pressure" of the water contained in the wood. So...the little water molecules have a much harder time leaping into the air, and they stay inside your timber.

Regarding insect larvae and eggs? I don't know. A high vacuum does three very bad things to a living organism: 

1. It will cause rapid outgassing inside the viscera of the bugs. This will be a big bellyache followed by popping bug bellies. _Death by physical rupture._
2. It reduces the oxygen content and pressure so low that they cannot possibly breath. In the 100% humidity of the vacuum kiln, there would be no oxygen left to breath. _Death by asphyxiation.
_3. The bugs will have the same problem with dessication that the wood does. All the water vapor is being sucked out of the chamber. _Death by dessication!
_
I imagine that almost all boring insect larvae will be killed instantly upon treatment of a high vacuum, and I don't think their eggs will last a long time. Insect eggs are pretty tough, and they are made to withstand winter dessication. Borers are the worst problems in lumber, and they survive winter in the pupal stage, emerging in spring as adults. So...larvae, adults, and pupae should be wiped out by a strong vacuum. Borer eggs are laid in early summer, and would be removed by any bark removal process.

So...I think all the bugs would be killed by a vacuum process of -5lbs or more. Long duration treatment at lower vacuum would get them too.


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> We had a customer come in about a month ago that proved that a rat couldn't survive a little over -1 Bar. The customer kept his foot on the floor trying to get the car to have enough power to pull itself with the rodent stuck in the air cleaner snorkle. The vacuum held him in the snorkle so he couldn't back out and he literally had the life sucked out of him.:msp_ohmy:



-1 Bar would be complete (atmospheric) vacuum. I know car intakes can generate a lot of vacuum, but it wouldn't be that much. I think manifold vacuum is typically measured in inches of mercury, and 28" of mercury is generally considered to be total vacuum. I think max manifold vacuum of around 22" Hg is still plenty of suction.

Maybe Rvalue will just hook up the manifold vacuum on his tractor up to the ol' propane tank, and then suck it dry. _Actually, that would work!_


----------



## Steve NW WI

RVALUE said:


> Does anyone agree that if the vacuum system works, then also a pressure system would work , _equally well_?



No, since most of what the vacuum is doing is lowering the boiling point of water, just the opposite of how pressurizing a car's cooling system raises it.

For a pump, got any old dairy farms around that gave up milking but might still have the equipment? Dairy milking systems run off a vac pump...


----------



## RVALUE

Regarding pressurizing the wood to effect a drying process: Nope. Won't work. If you pressurize the atmosphere around the wood, you have made the actual pressure much greater than the "vapor-pressure" of the water contained in the wood. So...the little water molecules have a much harder time leaping into the air, and they stay inside your timber.


Once again, I will dumb down the answer.


IF a vacuum works, then positive pressure would work too. How? By releasing the positive pressure.

ie pressure up the vessel, (difficult apparatus) and then the drying occurs during the 'depressurizing phase'. Not easy, but plausible.

I think the major drying would occur (in the vacuum system) during the time when the pressure is equalizing, and carries the liquid water out. Yes, there would have been sublimation, but I think its effectiveness would be minimal. 

However I have been wrong or amazed before. 

I doubt the car made -1 bar, however it did drop a pound or two.

Doesn't the humane society :msp_scared: use negative pressure to kill your dogs?

I think the general consensus that bugs and bug eggs are pretty tough is an understatement.


bugs and coyotes.........


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> IF a vacuum works, then positive pressure would work too. How? By releasing the positive pressure.
> 
> ie pressure up the vessel, (difficult apparatus) and then the drying occurs during the 'depressurizing phase'. Not easy, but plausible.
> 
> I think the major drying would occur (in the vacuum system) during the time when the pressure is equalizing, and carries the liquid water out. Yes, there would have been sublimation, but I think its effectiveness would be minimal.



I think you need to bone up a bit on the terms "vapor pressure" and "phases of water". When you pressurize the atmosphere over any water supply (liquid or solid phase), you lower the amount of evaporation from that body of water. Since you are seeking to increase the amount of water that evaporates, adding pressure will not help.

Here is a scenario in which adding pressure might accelerate the out-gassing of water from lumber.
1. Take a dried source of air with exceedingly low water content, and pressurize your tank.
2. Wait a long time for the water vapor to reach equilibrium.
3. Vent the pressurized air.

You should be aware that this pressurization will not probably be any faster than just cycling de-humidified air through your tank, without the equilibration cycle.

I think you do not quite understand what the vapor pressure of water is. Here is the my short-version of that concept: 

Water will always leap into the air and establish a pressure inside any vessel. If you take a pressure tank with a water layer at the bottom at freezing temperature, vacuum ALL the air out, the pressure at which you reach equilibrium is the "vapor pressure" for water at freezing. If you increase the temperature, wait for equilibrium and re-measure the pressure inside, then you will have the vapor pressure at that temperature.

Regardless of the actual barometric pressure, the vapor pressure of water is determined _only_ by the temperature. It is a physical constant in water, just like the freezing point and the boiling point under standard conditions.

When the actual pressure around a body of water is lower than the vapor pressure of the water...you will get rapid evaporation. When you increase the actual pressure well above the vapor pressure of the water for any given temperature, you will reduce evaporation. _These are the physical properties of water, and they never change._

I think you can be assured that any method of kiln drying of wood that uses increased pressure will take way too much energy. The whole idea behind the vacuum process is not that it works magically better somehow than normal air drying, but that it will use less energy for rapid dehydration than heating the wood. You could dry the wood out rather rapidly by baking it at180°F, but look at all the energy you would be burning up. It also allows you to accelerate the drying process without heating the wood up so much that you do damage to it.

The vacuum kiln should be able to accomplish rapid drying of wood with less tendency to have uneven drying. It will be way more energy intensive than a plain solar kiln, or simply covering with a tarp and waiting for summer to do the drying for you. Generating a vacuum takes energy; just not as much energy as boiling off all the water. Even that equation will be subject to the efficiency of your vacuum pump.

Your pressurization method will use more energy than simply heating up the wood and drying with forced air.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> ...
> I think the major drying would occur (in the vacuum system) during the time when the pressure is equalizing, and carries the liquid water out. Yes, there would have been sublimation, but I think its effectiveness would be minimal.
> 
> However I have been wrong or amazed before.
> ...



What you need to do is actually see water boiling from the heat of your palm. It is a complete revelation to feel a beaker of ice-cold water boiling in your palm. Take your palm away, the boiling stops.

Once you see that happen, it all becomes clear. You can actually _feel_ the heat of your hand converting water into water vapor.


----------



## thinkrtinker

*For a vessel*

If you all still need a tank, when the local propane company sells their old trucks they now sell the tanks with them. They get new trucks w/tanks as a system complete. Around here, people who buy the trucks will give the tank away because the scrap yard will not take. Hope you get the kiln to work.


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> If you all still need a tank, when the local propane company sells their old trucks they now sell the tanks with them. They get new trucks w/tanks as a system complete. Around here, people who buy the trucks will give the tank away because the scrap yard will not take. Hope you get the kiln to work.



There's some food for thought...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening gentleman. I use that term loosly:wink2::wink2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dudes and dudettes


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Jerry..


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Fixed 3 saws tonight...
Only one of them was mine...
Where's stephen???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Internet fixed.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## old cookie

at last somthing about saws.mr. stumpy welcome back.


----------



## RVALUE

346 in the mail.....


----------



## Freehand

:msp_scared:


<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Zz95_VvTxZM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Zz95_VvTxZM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Nature abhors a vacuum...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Nature abhors a vacuum...
> :msp_sneaky:



Supposedly this occurred when the tanks were steam cleaned, then sealed back up immediately.

Abhor? Pot calls kettle black der egg head.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Supposedly this occurred when the tanks were steam cleaned, then sealed back up immediately.
> 
> Abhor? Pot calls kettle black der egg head.



Chainsaw...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows it going Jerry..



pretty good kenneth. normal bumps, bruises, and episodes life throws at us. persevering though. 
i think my pp375, that i almost beat steve with, has developed a severe case of seal leakage. doesn't like running on its side after warming up. luckily my sil had one of my old saws so was able to finish knocking down the tree and then bucked it. was thinking i shudda kept my old saw.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Nature abhors a vacuum...
> :msp_sneaky:



The vast majority of the universe is a greater vacuum than anything man can produce. Except, of course, all that dark matter stuff that we can't measure.
_
"In 350 BC, Greek philosopher Aristotle suggested that nature abhors a vacuum, a principle that became known as the horror vacui. This concept built upon a 5th century BCE ontological argument by the Greek philosopher Parmenides, who denied the possible existence of a void in space. Based on this idea that a vacuum could not exist, in the West it was widely held for many centuries that space could not be empty. As late as the 17th century, the French philosopher René Descartes argued that the entirety of space must be filled."

"... even the deep vacuum of intergalactic space is not devoid of matter, as it contains a few hydrogen atoms per cubic meter. By comparison, the air we breathe contains about 10(followed by 25 zeros) molecules per cubic meter."_ 

So...I think the quote is good, and nature does abhor a vacuum...at least on Earth, and within our atmosphere. It does a good job of squooshing RR tank cars, doesn't it?


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> The vast majority of the universe is a greater vacuum than anything man can produce. Except, of course, all that dark matter stuff that we can't measure.
> _
> "In 350 BC, Greek philosopher Aristotle suggested that nature abhors a vacuum, a principle that became known as the horror vacui. This concept built upon a 5th century BCE ontological argument by the Greek philosopher Parmenides, who denied the possible existence of a void in space. Based on this idea that a vacuum could not exist, in the West it was widely held for many centuries that space could not be empty. As late as the 17th century, the French philosopher René Descartes argued that the entirety of space must be filled."
> 
> "... even the deep vacuum of intergalactic space is not devoid of matter, as it contains a few hydrogen atoms per cubic meter. By comparison, the air we breathe contains about 10(followed by 25 zeros) molecules per cubic meter."_
> 
> So...I think the quote is good, and nature does abhor a vacuum...at least on Earth, and within our atmosphere. It does a good job of squooshing RR tank cars, doesn't it?




That's why it says "nature"... It's all they knew at that time... "Space" was a foreign concept...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> That's why it says "nature"... It's all they knew at that time... "Space" was a foreign concept...:msp_biggrin:



Chainsaw. 

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Chainsaw.
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Mmmmm... Chainsaw target practice...


----------



## pdqdl

Pretty hinge...but is that one of those downsloping back cuts? 



I thought that went out of style.


----------



## Showme

*Jasper Free Saw*

Got around to fooling with the little Poulan (Craftsman) top handle saw that I got as a raffle prize at the GTG. I pulled it over a few times after I got home and it didn't "pop" but tonight I put a new plug in it and it fired right off. Took me by surprise. So who ever donated it----Thank you! I'm kind of partial to Poulan no matter what color they're painted.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Pretty hinge...but is that one of those downsloping back cuts?
> 
> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that went out of style.



Beautifully level... 
Yes... The sloper is taboo...
Bad Ju-Ju...:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> pretty good kenneth. normal bumps, bruises, and episodes life throws at us. persevering though.
> i think my pp375, that i almost beat steve with, has developed a severe case of seal leakage. doesn't like running on its side after warming up. luckily my sil had one of my old saws so was able to finish knocking down the tree and then bucked it. was thinking i shudda kept my old saw.



Check the fuel lines first Me thinks if it were seals it would run erraticly in any postition.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Check the fuel lines first Me thinks if it were seals it would run erraticly in any postition.



Evening' Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Mmmmm... Chainsaw target practice...



That will make some quick ready to use fire wood.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Evening' Kenneth...



Howdy!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Got around to fooling with the little Poulan (Craftsman) top handle saw that I got as a raffle prize at the GTG. I pulled it over a few times after I got home and it didn't "pop" but tonight I put a new plug in it and it fired right off. Took me by surprise. So who ever donated it----Thank you! I'm kind of partial to Poulan no matter what color their painted.



That was me, happy you like it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Check the fuel lines first Me thinks if it were seals it would run erraticly in any postition.



naturally, easy stuff first. thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That will make some quick ready to use fire wood.:msp_biggrin:



It's split up and drying out now... I'll give it a couple months of "air time", then in the stove it goes!!! I'll be burnin' cookies for a while yet!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> That was me, happy you like it.



Well thanks again.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> naturally, easy stuff first. thanks.



K.I.S.S. keep it simple stupid words to live by.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> K.I.S.S. keep it simple stupid words to live by.



hey! i resemble that remark


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents,Matt I needed your 9010 with that 42" bar today. Dropped a big ugly slick barked locust today,the 800 with the 37" wouldn't reach through it. It was girdled several years ago and I was worried it might be hollow. My buddy took some pictures of it before I dropped it,but I told him no pictures of the stump. It did fall where I said it would.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey! i resemble that remark



Not my intention..:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Showme said:


> Got around to fooling with the little Poulan (Craftsman) top handle saw that I got as a raffle prize at the GTG. I pulled it over a few times after I got home and it didn't "pop" but tonight I put a new plug in it and it fired right off. Took me by surprise. So who ever donated it----Thank you! I'm kind of partial to Poulan no matter what color they're painted.



You need to thank the idiot who didn't put his own name in the pot. 


Just saying.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a pair of Peltor wireless solution headsets. I cannot get them to hook up to my phone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I have a pair of Peltor wireless solution headsets. I cannot get them to hook up to my phone.



Did you put batteries in them


----------



## RVALUE

I used duct tape.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I used duct tape.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I found out via Dad that a lady he works with and her husband (former fire dog and Jarhead) live about 1.25 west of me and just ad a bunch of interesting yellow wood trees with lots of little thorns ripped out and piled loosely. We got the first dumptruck load last weekend. I have to agree with Matt's sentiment: The Stumpbroke 372 is PISSED at wood and has a disdain for Hedge. It thoroughly masticated it!!! It will pull a 28" bar ok in Silver Maple, but a 20" bar in Hedge is magic for that saw. The 261 is starting to loosen up and come around as well. Now I just need a ported 9010 or 395xp and I'll be in like Flynn... 

I swear catching up on this thread is making my head hurt. It has jogged terrible memories of AP Physics class...:help:


----------



## specter29

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I found out via Dad that a lady he works with and her husband (former fire dog and Jarhead) live about 1.25 west of me and just ad a bunch of interesting yellow wood trees with lots of little thorns ripped out and piled loosely. We got the first dumptruck load last weekend. I have to agree with Matt's sentiment: The Stumpbroke 372 is PISSED at wood and has a disdain for Hedge. It thoroughly masticated it!!! It will pull a 28" bar ok in Silver Maple, but a 20" bar in Hedge is magic for that saw. The 261 is starting to loosen up and come around as well. Now I just need a ported 9010 or 395xp and I'll be in like Flynn...
> 
> I swear catching up on this thread is making my head hurt. It has jogged terrible memories of AP Physics class...:help:



what ya need to do is get over to Stumpy's and run the 562XPAT and 576XPAT that he stumpbroke before he ships them back north and may want to add one more to the collection. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I have a pair of Peltor wireless solution headsets. I cannot get them to hook up to my phone.



I did a little looking around. Do your headsets have an antenna? I think that model is made to talk to airplanes from the ground crew.

The one that I had at the GTG has no antenna.

If you are sure that you have a model that is supposed to "pair" with your phone, it is pretty easy. The toughest part is learning how to turn the blutooth feature on in your phone.


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> ...
> I swear catching up on this thread is making my head hurt. It has jogged terrible memories of AP Physics class...:help:



You know they say that if you keep thinking and learning new stuff, senility doesn't happen? Use it, or lose it?

We are just trying to keep the senility from creeping in on you.


----------



## pdqdl

I am fixin' to come back south tomorrow with several employees and my bobcat. 

When I was returning to KC from the GTG, I stopped by Lampe, Mo to visit some property that had been in the family for over 50 years. It seems that somebody thinks it is abandoned, and they have done a survey and stole a chunk of it! Stone County, Mo. even has it recorded on their website as belonging to someone else. The bastards are trying to make off with about 160' of lakefront property on Table Rock lake.

I will be meeting a surveyor on Friday, we will plot out the original deeded 3.5 acres, and then I am going to clear the entire perimeter of MY property. It's about 1500 feet of trees and brush that hasn't been touched since somewhere around 1964.

If any of you guys has a desperate need for somewhere you can make all the sawdust & wood chips you want, this will be a prime opportunity. What trees are in the way will be cut down and pushed out of the way.

_I guess it is a good thing I came to the GTG_. It might have been years before I discovered the change. We think this was done in 2011, so it's not too old yet.


----------



## RVALUE

These do not have antannae. They have buttons. Two AA batteries. But they are black. 

How do you turn them off and on? Something about pushing the + and - buttons at the same time.


Did I get fluctuated?


----------



## RVALUE

I got my device to work.

Very clever. 

Duct tape!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Rods truck been needing paint for 20 years, I shot it few days ago not perfect but its done.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> I am fixin' to come back south tomorrow with several employees and my bobcat.
> 
> When I was returning to KC from the GTG, I stopped by Lampe, Mo to visit some property that had been in the family for over 50 years. It seems that somebody thinks it is abandoned, and they have done a survey and stole a chunk of it! Stone County, Mo. even has it recorded on their website as belonging to someone else. The bastards are trying to make off with about 160' of lakefront property on Table Rock lake.
> 
> I will be meeting a surveyor on Friday, we will plot out the original deeded 3.5 acres, and then I am going to clear the entire perimeter of MY property. It's about 1500 feet of trees and brush that hasn't been touched since somewhere around 1964.
> 
> If any of you guys has a desperate need for somewhere you can make all the sawdust & wood chips you want, this will be a prime opportunity. What trees are in the way will be cut down and pushed out of the way.
> 
> _I guess it is a good thing I came to the GTG_. It might have been years before I discovered the change. We think this was done in 2011, so it's not too old yet.




Name a time and see who can make it . 





Work Saw Collector said:


> Rods truck been needing paint for 20 years, I shot it few days ago not perfect but its done.



Looks good. did you make it east.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did you put batteries in them



Now that's funny right there!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I am fixin' to come back south tomorrow with several employees and my bobcat.
> 
> When I was returning to KC from the GTG, I stopped by Lampe, Mo to visit some property that had been in the family for over 50 years. It seems that somebody thinks it is abandoned, and they have done a survey and stole a chunk of it! Stone County, Mo. even has it recorded on their website as belonging to someone else. The bastards are trying to make off with about 160' of lakefront property on Table Rock lake.
> 
> I will be meeting a surveyor on Friday, we will plot out the original deeded 3.5 acres, and then I am going to clear the entire perimeter of MY property. It's about 1500 feet of trees and brush that hasn't been touched since somewhere around 1964.
> 
> If any of you guys has a desperate need for somewhere you can make all the sawdust & wood chips you want, this will be a prime opportunity. What trees are in the way will be cut down and pushed out of the way.
> 
> _I guess it is a good thing I came to the GTG_. It might have been years before I discovered the change. We think this was done in 2011, so it's not too old yet.



Hmmmmm.... Oak and hickory trees???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not my intention..:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



no offense taken. just my dry, wry attempt at humor.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Name a time and see who can make it .



I am leaving in about 1 hour, arrival west of Lampe, Mo. in about 5 hours or less.

Location: Lake Road H15 Rd, Lampe, MO 65681, also called Black Oak Resort Lane.

We will work tomorrow, fart around in the evening when we get tired of working, maybe do something saturday morning; return to KC on Saturday.

It's a bit primeval: trees, rocks, weeds, machines. No luxuries like running water or toilets. 3-4 miles to Lampe.

If any of you guys really want to come visit, you will be welcome. We will be throwing away all the trees and wood that stands in the way, and the bobcat will be used to make a big pile with it all. If you are after wood, we will load your truck with all the timber you might choose to cut up. My Bobcat can load anything you can cut.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmmm.... Oak and hickory trees???



I have no idea really. When I was there after the GTG, it seemed pretty much like a thicket of black oaks. I didn't really pay attention.

It's typical ozarks flora.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I got my device to work.
> 
> Very clever.
> 
> Duct tape!



Have you tried them out yet, running a chainsaw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> I am leaving in about 1 hour, arrival west of Lampe, Mo. in about 5 hours or less.
> 
> Location: Lake Road H15 Rd, Lampe, MO 65681, also called Black Oak Resort Lane.
> 
> We will work tomorrow, fart around in the evening when we get tired of working, maybe do something saturday morning; return to KC on Saturday.
> 
> It's a bit primeval: trees, rocks, weeds, machines. No luxuries like running water or toilets. 3-4 miles to Lampe.
> 
> If any of you guys really want to come visit, you will be welcome. We will be throwing away all the trees and wood that stands in the way, and the bobcat will be used to make a big pile with it all. If you are after wood, we will load your truck with all the timber you might choose to cut up. My Bobcat can load anything you can cut.



If I lived closer I would sure take you up on the wppd and helping out.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I lived closer I would sure take you up on the wppd and helping out.



:agree2::bang:
If'n I had the gas $$$ and it wasn't guard drill...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Not much action here tonight. Worked on three saws today two ran good,back to the drawing board on #3. I thought I was pretty good on these old Stihl points saws,but the last three have dealt me fits. Oh well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## RVALUE

Yes I tried them on the job today.

I was cutting in the bucket. The headsets are a bit awkward and will take some getting used to. Every time I took a drink of beer, I'd cram them into my lip. 

But they work, I couldn't hear the limbs crashing into the tin roof, or the screams of the inhabitants.


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad and I will be heading out Sat after my weekend drill to go help another Guardsmen out. I've known him for a long time and he's about my Dad's age. He's been fighting illness lately and his 5 year old Grandson (who He and his wife are raising) is currently battling cancer and chemo. A few of us A.F. boys who are actually familiar w/chainsaws and manual labor are going to buck and split a bunch of wood for them as they heat their house primarily w/wood. I've got a bunch of kids who work under me to come out and be manual labor for us, while a small handful of operators do the cutting. Should be a good deal, and I reckon it'll count as as a good deed in the eyes of B.S.A. No doubt one of the candy ____s will tell me to use this as a bullet point for my next EPR. Those are the ones who just don't get it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Not much action here tonight. Worked on three saws today two ran good,back to the drawing board on #3. I thought I was pretty good on these old Stihl points saws,but the last three have dealt me fits. Oh well tomorrow is another day.




Every body must be busy.



Freehand said:


>




You post all the neat unrelated Pics.


----------



## RVALUE

:beer:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_scared:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every body must be busy.



About to go downstairs and finish grinding a Freehand ripping chain to try out this weekend.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every body must be busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post all the neat unrelated Pics.



Cedar






Split small


----------



## Hedgerow

Cedar burns goooood...


----------



## Hedgerow

Look what Shae sent me from TN...
Sorta says it all eh???


----------



## Steve NW WI

I need one of them shirts!


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

I got a pair of those flourescent green ear muffs. They are nice too.....





They just don't connect to the hardhat. You know my motto, Safety first.....


----------



## RVALUE

I learned more at this last gtg than any other gtg.


----------



## RVALUE

But I got less loot..........


----------



## Showme

RVALUE said:


> But I got less loot..........



You got to put your name in to play.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I got a pair of those flourescent green ear muffs. They are nice too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just don't connect to the hardhat. You know my motto, Safety first.....



Absolutely!!!
Screaming by-standers be damned...!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I learned more at this last gtg than any other gtg.



Is the shinny still running???


----------



## RVALUE

Actually, the shinny has been pulling its weight. 


I broke the tractor today. Completely broke the front end off the loader.... Metal fatigue.

I guess it just fagged out.

Good thing I know a welder.


----------



## RVALUE

About that slingerized 757. A suggestion has been made that maybe the leak is on or near the carb.

Is there a boot or something that this could be the case? And would ether find it?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> About that slingerized 757. A suggestion has been made that maybe the leak is on or near the carb.
> 
> Is there a boot or something that this could be the case? And would ether find it?



Yes, but carb cleaner would be safer... 
Just sayin...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, but carb cleaner would be safer...
> Just sayin...





Safer, by .001 % ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Look what Shae sent me from TN...
> Sorta says it all eh???



Can I get that with firewood hack on one side and saw hack on the other side? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Yea, two morea doze please…..opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can I get that with firewood hack on one side and saw hack on the other side? :msp_biggrin:



What two sides, inside and outside?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> What two sides, inside and outside?



Why not I would sport a shirt inside-out


----------



## RVALUE

You can get a whole week:

Monday Outside
Tuesday Inside
Wednesday Light Yellow
Thursday Dark Yellow
Friday Brown


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi and I just cleaned the shop out with a toro leaf blower...
Is that wrong???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I just cleaned the shop out with a toro leaf blower...
> Is that wrong???



Yes. Just sayin.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I just cleaned the shop out with a toro leaf blower...
> Is that wrong???



YES!!! Only because you didn't finish the job with a Hotsy!!!otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow

Then I blew off the saws...
Got dirt it my eyes and nose...
But it's clean!!!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> About that slingerized 757. A suggestion has been made that maybe the leak is on or near the carb.
> 
> Is there a boot or something that this could be the case? And would ether find it?



It does have a boot. 

View attachment 260604





I had the tools to do pressure and vacuum tests with at the GTG.:msp_rolleyes: You could bring it by the shop sometime and we could smoke test it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I spoke with the rental place on base today. I have a existing relationship with them as they used to have a smaller budget and when I was single, I used to "help" out wrenching on things... They didn't have the budget to pay the mechanics they needed, so I took it out in barter. Sometimes I'd take the splitter home for a week, or take a pair a jet skis out for a weekend "maintenance run". 

Anyway, I told them about the guy we're cutting for tomorrow and why, so they loaned me their splitter and a 14' trailer to put it and mine on for transport. I reasoned that for assembly line production, with any of my saws, I could cut faster than anyone could split and there would be two more experienced cutters... Another splitter will help a lot to alleviate the bottleneck in wood production!!! It's kind of nice when your good deeds can come back to help someone out who actually deserves it. The lord does work in mysterious ways,...


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> It does have a boot.
> 
> View attachment 260604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the tools to do pressure and vacuum tests with at the GTG.:msp_rolleyes: You could bring it by the shop sometime and we could smoke test it.



Or he could just let me have it till the next GTG... I wanna take it apart...
But noooooo..... We just wanna talk about it... Don't let Matt touch it or anything...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

This has to be a one line answer. So you can't read between the lines. 






:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sittin in the deer stand with Levi... Hope it's the youth portion of firearms season like Levi says it is...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sittin in the deer stand with Levi... Hope it's the youth portion of firearms season like Levi says it is...




I saw a 10 or 12 road kill on the way home yesterday I 'm guessing the rut is started good luck Levi.


Hedgerow said:


> Look what Shae sent me from TN...
> Sorta says it all eh???



Love the shirt.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Seen 3 so far, and a big ass owl...
No bucks...


----------



## RVALUE

Figured out how to get my kid picked sooner on the basketball little league.

When it asks for race, .......... :hmm3grin2orange:
















Course there was a slight drawback, when the shorts came in, they didn't fit.


----------



## RVALUE

Santa's coming Monday, 3 4 6.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Santa's coming Monday, 3 4 6.



So what is Santa's brown truck bringing?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

At a auction, just guess what I'm after.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is that a R series Partner?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that a R series Partner?



Yep 100cc


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the Partner and the David Bradley yee haa


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Great. Hay steve don't forget to call me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Great. Hay steve don't forget to call me.



The number were wore off the side cover so I guessed 100 cc partner R40 but it is a R41 85cc still a win in my book.

I'll get to calling just covered up or tired.


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> At a auction, just guess what I'm after.



I bet one of those little Craftsman top handles.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what is Santa's brown truck bringing?:biggrin::biggrin:



Read: 3 4 6


----------



## RVALUE

This happened this week. 

A couple blocks from my shop was an older house with a fairly large driveway. I drove by multiple times a day, and have been watching this 'stem' about 10 or 12 feet tall slowly decay. These people have lived here for quite a few years, driving around this tree.

They finally had enough and called my stump grinder friend, and he went out. He was contemplating how to cut it down as it was in the middle of a large enough area. Something didn't look right, and he finally figured out it wasn't connected to the ground. It was sitting vertical, (about a 24 inch stem) and hadn't fallen over. The last owners must have put it there. Those folks had been driving around it the whole time.


Kindof funny......

Now there's an idea for job security.


----------



## sawnami

Funny
There's a tree downtown someone "transplanted" root ball up. I did a double take the first time that I saw it.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Sittin in the deer stand with Levi... Hope it's the youth portion of firearms season like Levi says it is...



I know a guy that hauled a turkey to town one year and tried to check it in only problem was it was a week before season. The conservation didn't have any sympathy on him.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Cedar burns goooood...



Oh Yes! I just got back from my Lampe excursion. We burned perfectly seasoned cedar off of some dead trees that we took out. A small pile burns for hours! Lots of flames, fewer coals than hardwoods.

One of my guys was badmouthing cedar as quick burning. I'll bet he doesn't do that anymore.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I got a pair of those flourescent green ear muffs. They are nice too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just don't connect to the hardhat. You know my motto, Safety first.....



I weave mine between the hardhat and the suspension. It works great, and the muffs really keep the hat on.


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Santa's coming Monday, 3 4 6.



Bout time!

Everybody should have one! umpkin2:


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami;3924730...
I had the tools to do pressure and vacuum tests with at the GTG.:msp_rolleyes: You could bring it by the shop sometime and we could smoke test it.[/QUOTE said:


> What is a smoke test?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Sittin in the deer stand with Levi... Hope it's the youth portion of firearms season like Levi says it is...



Conner & I sat out there till around 11:00 today & didn't see anything but squirrels.:bang:


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> Conner & I sat out there till around 11:00 today & didn't see anything but squirrels.:bang:


For some reason they didn't seem to be moving this morning


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Bout time!
> 
> Everybody should have one! umpkin2:



I miss mine!!!

Well,
16 of us showed up today to cut wood with 7 saws and 3 splitters. in four hours we had 6 cords bucked and split. Not a world record by any means, but it was a good day. My friend Mike's grandson, Connor, is 5 and has stage-4 Neuro-Blastoma. Some of it has metasticized. Not sure how long he has, but they cut on him and he's being bombarded with chemo as we speak. I had a blast cutting, until he brought Connor out and I realized that he's only about 2" taller than my son is... Not to get evangelical here, but I don't understand how God allows that to happen... If I offended anyone, I do apologize.


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> I miss mine!!!
> 
> Well,
> 16 of us showed up today to cut wood with 7 saws and 3 splitters. in four hours we had 6 cords bucked and split. Not a world record by any means, but it was a good day. My friend Mike's grandson, Connor, is 5 and has stage-4 Neuro-Blastoma. Some of it has metasticized. Not sure how long he has, but they cut on him and he's being bombarded with chemo as we speak. I had a blast cutting, until he brought Connor out and I realized that he's only about 2" taller than my son is... Not to get evangelical here, but I don't understand how God allows that to happen... If I offended anyone, I do apologize.


Tried to rep ya for helping out. I also have wondered why God lets some things happen. I just have to trust in him and know that he has it covered.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> For some reason they didn't seem to be moving this morning



Daybreak was perfect, cool & still. I thought for shure they'ed be moveing, but then the wind picked up out of the south & realized the deer knew it was coming before we did & were prolly already beaded down. Oh well, I got to spend some one on one time with one of my boys. That was the true blessing of the day.


Locust Cutter said:


> I miss mine!!!
> 
> Well,
> 16 of us showed up today to cut wood with 7 saws and 3 splitters. in four hours we had 6 cords bucked and split. Not a world record by any means, but it was a good day. My friend Mike's grandson, Connor, is 5 and has stage-4 Neuro-Blastoma. Some of it has metasticized. Not sure how long he has, but they cut on him and he's being bombarded with chemo as we speak. I had a blast cutting, until he brought Connor out and I realized that he's only about 2" taller than my son is... Not to get evangelical here, but I don't understand how God allows that to happen... If I offended anyone, I do apologize.



No need to apologize for speaking your heart. The thing to remember is that Gods plan doesn't always make sense to us. Especially when it comes to disease's & children. This boy will be in my prayers for sure. His fight may end up helping others down the road.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

$up d00dz.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> $up d00dz.



Hey buudy, how'd you fair the storm??


----------



## logging22

WoodChuck'r said:


> $up d00dz.



Sup OG, triple OG??


----------



## old cookie

I took the bosses grandson hunting this morning . Get up early and all well no deer at 8 he stands up says there aint no deer around today.I am going to go eat and play x box or somthing . I just laugh and say ok.We were in the tree a little over 1 hour.


----------



## Freehand

WoodChuck'r said:


> $up d00dz.



S'all good.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> S'all good.



That Might be more reliable than some of Dan's mechanical devices. And stuff... 

I did have to laugh earlier though while cutting. I work with a lot of good guys and a couple of jackwads... They knew that I cut and sold some wood, but they looked shocked when Dad and I showed up with chaps, good gloves, eye-wear, etc. They were really dumbfounded when the 372 barked to life, warmed up and cleared it's throat! After I got it going and Dad fired up the 261, the 3 saws that had been running previously suddenly stopped, and their individual operators started fetching wood. They would have crapped themselves if'n I'd had any of the 6 cube saws that I was fortunate enough to play with at Dan's last year.:msp_scared:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Locust Cutter said:


> I miss mine!!!
> 
> Well,
> 16 of us showed up today to cut wood with 7 saws and 3 splitters. in four hours we had 6 cords bucked and split. Not a world record by any means, but it was a good day. My friend Mike's grandson, Connor, is 5 and has stage-4 Neuro-Blastoma. Some of it has metasticized. Not sure how long he has, but they cut on him and he's being bombarded with chemo as we speak. I had a blast cutting, until he brought Connor out and I realized that he's only about 2" taller than my son is... Not to get evangelical here, but I don't understand how God allows that to happen... If I offended anyone, I do apologize.



My cousin lost his daughter to sids,cant imagine a person having to go through a thing like that. This guy is the closest thing to a brother that I've ever had(both have had the black eyes to prove it)...we did a lot of talking after that happened and I told him that being a dad was the best thing that ever happened to him...he actually grew up and became a man....and told him not to go back to the drinking and carrying on like he did before.....He started a foundation called Macies Mission and started raising money to help families going through the same thing...First event raised over 12 grand which was shocking....So even though we cant understand why....doesnt mean there isnt a plan in place....Prayers sent for the little guy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

logging22 said:


> Sup OG, triple OG??



One & Only Original Gangsta. :cool2:


Been super busy to say the least. Worked my nuts off this summer - was hotter than hell!! Prolly not too hot for you around here - mid-upper 90's is all we see for a high. It's that blasted humidity and the high heat that kills me.....
 
Took a break for about 3 weeks in September and I've been back to it balls to the walls. Hopefully things'll calm down by the end of the holiday season. I'm busier than ever but at least the weather has gotten cold - mid 40's every day and rain - I'm loving the weather right now. 

You stay cool this summer or did ya work and work and work.......???


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Stumpys Customs said:


> Hey buudy, how'd you fair the storm??




Storm was fine out by me thankfully. I'm roughly 6hrs Norfwest of NYC (50 miles south of Rochester) so I was out of the bad areas. Had some nasty nasty winds though and a TON of rain, but all was well here and didn't lose power. My brother, in Rochester, lost power for 4 days - but he was just one of the few that did. 

Woke up Tuesday morning at 5:00am and heard a neighbor running a saw down the road so I'm thinkin' a tree may have fallen on or near his house. Stopped running his saw around 8:00am and haven't heard any stories from the neighbors so I'm guessing the tree just brushed his house or somethin' and didn't cause too much or any damage....

How be thangs wichoo....??


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Here - this is for my fellow gangstaz down south - 

Some of you even live here.....!!!















HaHaHa....!!!! I'm awesome!!!! I made a funny......!!!! :cool2:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> That Might be more reliable than some of Dan's mechanical devices. And stuff...
> 
> I did have to laugh earlier though while cutting. I work with a lot of good guys and a couple of jackwads... They knew that I cut and sold some wood, but they looked shocked when Dad and I showed up with chaps, good gloves, eye-wear, etc. They were really dumbfounded when the 372 barked to life, warmed up and cleared it's throat! After I got it going and Dad fired up the 261, the 3 saws that had been running previously suddenly stopped, and their individual operators started fetching wood. They would have crapped themselves if'n I'd had any of the 6 cube saws that I was fortunate enough to play with at Dan's last year.:msp_scared:



Wow.


----------



## RVALUE

Awful quiet in here today....


At least awful.


----------



## atvguns

Time to move the clocks back and change the batteries in the smoke alarm.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Found a Dan log Friday,was blocking up a big locust and my saw quit cutting. I found four bridge plank spikes that I could see,these will take the sharp off a new chain quick. Going back with a couple of old chains and work around those I can see.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mo. Jim said:


> Found a Dan log Friday,was blocking up a big locust and my saw quit cutting. I found four bridge plank spikes that I could see,these will take the sharp off a new chain quick. Going back with a couple of old chains and work around those I can see.




Hey Jim! How's it goin' buddeh.....???


Wanted to come to the GTG but I was in Virginny @ my cousin's wedding. 


If there's one this next spring I'd really like to make it - the one from last spring was great but they never last long enough.....!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey Jim! How's it goin' buddeh.....???
> 
> 
> Wanted to come to the GTG but I was in Virginny @ my cousin's wedding.
> 
> 
> If there's one this next spring I'd really like to make it - the one from last spring was great but they never last long enough.....!!



Morning Jason,you missed a good one at Jasper,no word on a spring gtg yet. Like to see you make the next one,but leave that *amn Rap music at home,it gets the Deliverence boys all stirred up.


----------



## Freehand

:feel_good:




WoodChuck'r said:


>





Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Jason,you missed a good one at Jasper,no word on a spring gtg yet. Like to see you make the next one,but leave that *amn Rap music at home,it gets the Deliverence boys all stirred up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Jason,you missed a good one at Jasper,no word on a spring gtg yet. Like to see you make the next one,but leave that *amn Rap music at home,it gets the Deliverence boys all stirred up.



Jim you don't like rap. :msp_razz:

Jason (Woodchucker) The first time I met Jim was this fall All I could think about was how everyone said how grumpy he was. He is just a real nice guy sweet retired fellow.


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> What is a smoke test?



Stephen lights up a smoke sits on the ground and with feet against the back of the saw starts pulling on the rope. When he's finished with his cigarette he tells you exactly what's wrong with it.:msp_lol:

It's a machine that that generates smoke with UV detection and injects it into the component that you're checking using low pressure nitrogen gas. We've also got an ultrasonic leak detector that works good when you pressurize the item that you're checking.


----------



## sawnami

JUST HAD A BIG BUCK WALK BY THE KITCHEN WINDOW 15 YARDS AWAY!!:angry2::angry2::angry2:
Tammi got a picture of it.

View attachment 260852






I've got all of the trees 5" diameter and under slathered in pruning sealer to try to keep them from rubbing them down any worse than they are.:msp_angry::msp_angry: It may be working. He sniffed the trunk of one and walked on by.

They've killed about 9 trees so far the last 2 years. Rub them down until they look like a toothpick stuck in the ground.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep 100cc



Hay post up some more pictures of that new yellow saw.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim you don't like rap. :msp_razz:
> 
> Jason (Woodchucker) The first time I met Jim was this fall All I could think about was how everyone said how grumpy he was. He is just a real nice guy sweet retired fellow.



As long as ole Jim has his caffine fix he is pretty laid back and mellow. Perking a fresh pot of Black Silk as I type this. Do you still need a good muffler for that 35 Mac,if so PM me your addy and I will send you one.


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> JUST HAD A BIG BUCK WALK BY THE KITCHEN WINDOW 15 YARDS AWAY!!:angry2::angry2::angry2:
> Tammi got a picture of it.
> 
> View attachment 260852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got all of the trees 5" diameter and under slathered in pruning sealer to try to keep them from rubbing them down any worse than they are.:msp_angry::msp_angry: It may be working. He sniffed the trunk of one and walked on by.
> 
> They've killed about 9 trees so far the last 2 years. Rub them down until they look like a toothpick stuck in the ground.



Nice looking buck. Where are you in SW Mo? I spend time in Monett. I had grandparents in both Cassville & Monett.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim you don't like rap. :msp_razz:
> 
> Jason (Woodchucker) The first time I met Jim was this fall All I could think about was how everyone said how grumpy he was. He is just a real nice guy sweet retired fellow.



That's because you're a late riser.......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Had a nice chat with Kenneth this evening,he stopped by on his way to Omaha. I hooked him up with a muffler for his old Mac 35.


----------



## sawnami

Showme said:


> Nice looking buck. Where are you in SW Mo? I spend time in Monett. I had grandparents in both Cassville & Monett.


South edge of Springfield just outside the city limits. There are at least two bucks bigger than him that run though here. Been trying to get one of the guys at work to stick a few of them with his bow. The only challenge is not letting him drop in my deer lovin' neighbor's property. 
They might take offense to watching Bambi bleed out on their property.:choler:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> South edge of Springfield just outside the city limits. There are at least two bucks bigger than him that run though here. Been trying to get one of the guys at work to stick a few of them with his bow. The only challenge is not letting him drop in my deer lovin' neighbor's property.
> They might take offense to watching Bambi bleed out on their property.:choler:



I would do it just to see the expression on their face...
What do you think they'd say about me gutting it in front of their house???:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I would do it just to see the expression on their face...
> What do you think they'd say about me gutting it in front of their house???:msp_sneaky:



That would be interesting to see. I know I'm sure sick of all of the damage that these deer have been doing. 

My neighbor on the other side is a deer hunter and has gutted a deer or two on the back side of his property. I know because my dog has drug most of the body parts up into my yard.:msp_tongue: A couple of years ago I took a picture of a deer grazing in front of his bow target while he was out in another county deer hunting.


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> ...:msp_lol:
> 
> It's a machine that that generates smoke with UV detection and injects it into the component that you're checking using low pressure nitrogen gas. We've also got an ultrasonic leak detector that works good when you pressurize the item that you're checking.



Can fancy gizmos like that be useful on a chainsaw? That sounds like a really sophisticated machine for automobiles.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Had a nice chat with Kenneth this evening,he stopped by on his way to Omaha. I hooked him up with a muffler for his old Mac 35.



Well I made it to omaha with out adding to the road kill between here and home. Ditto on the visit Jim. 




Dave pdqdl Got you text As I was getting to Jims:frown: we will have to try this next wkend.:smile2:


----------



## diggers_dad

RVALUE said:


> About that slingerized 757. A suggestion has been made that maybe the leak is on or near the carb.
> 
> Is there a boot or something that this could be the case? And would ether find it?



Yes there is a boot and they certainly fail. I had a 757 with that very problem about 2 years ago. I didn't catch it fast enough. :angry2: Cost me a new boot, piston, and cylinder.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Jason,you missed a good one at Jasper,no word on a spring gtg yet. Like to see you make the next one,but leave that *amn Rap music at home,it gets the Deliverence boys all stirred up.




lol Yes I'll be sure to not have the gangsta chit goin' when I'm in the hiilz of Mizzurruh. Thanks for the tip. 


Hope to make it to a possible event in the spring for sure - would like to get some more time to chat with ya. Had some great conversations with ya this past spring buddy I hope to do it again.


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> Can fancy gizmos like that be useful on a chainsaw? That sounds like a really sophisticated machine for automobiles.



They will work for a lot of applications.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim you don't like rap. :msp_razz:
> 
> Jason (Woodchucker) The first time I met Jim was this fall All I could think about was how everyone said how grumpy he was. He is just a real nice guy sweet retired fellow.




Jim is a good dude. Nice as pie and a great conversationist. And he ain't grumpy, don't anyone fool ya - I'm a yankee who listens to rap and he was nice as pie to me. He'll break yer balls though, no doubt about it! At the MO GTG this spring we was sittin' around the fire and Stephen and I were talking about who knows what, and somehow the subject of music came up and I mentioned I listen to a lot of rap music (among a ton of other stuff). Once Jim heard me say "I listen to rap" he lightly interrupted and said "Boys, git a rope!" - LOL. Had a great time with everybody, it really was worth the 22hr drive (one way). I left that GTG thinking Jim was a heck of a guy. I look forward to seeing him to shake his hand again in the future. 

Wished that MO GTG this past spring was another 3 days longer, that weekend went by just too darn fast. And now that I recall it, right after Jim talking about the rope, I popped up and said "C'mon guys! I listen to a lot of stuff I'm very diverse!" and then Stephens brother popping up saying "What the heck man! Comin' from up north to come down here 'round us southern folk usin' them big words!" Hahaha. Then there was Kim pickin' on me cuz I talked funny - I don't talk funny you guys do!!-LOL. T'was a great GTG. I felt right at home with everyone, I'll never forget that weekend, t'was a total blast. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Mo. Jim

We did have a good time sitting around that humongus pile of burning cookies. I realy thought they would burn for two days,but come morning they were history. You weren't up yet the next morning when I yelled at Stephen for not turning the coffee on. I still feel bad about that. I think anyone who would drive 22 hours for a gtg can't be all bad,even if he does listen to rap.:msp_smile: You won't find a better group people then those who attend our gtg's,bar none.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

How many elevators could be in Omaha? 


Seems like a person could put in 100 by this time, or are you manufacturing them too?

















O, now I get it, Omaha..... :msp_biggrin: Code word..... Clever. 

If I had one, I call it Bass Pro. "Yep, just going over to Bass Pro." 

"You missed a call, Bass Pro called." She says... ...... uh,,,, must be my reward points....


----------



## RVALUE

First Dear? And you have pics? .......... :msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> First Dear? And you have pics? .......... :msp_scared:



Sorry Dan I deleted the post trying to get the pic to show up I guess I have forgot how to do it


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Sorry Dan I deleted the post trying to get the pic to show up I guess I have forgot how to do it



You are ahead of me.....

We didn't hunt, and can't post pics.... 

Nice deer.


----------



## atvguns




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


>



looking good


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe I need to go into the urban deer trapping business.


For Sawnami, etc.

:hmmmmm:


----------



## sawnami

Thought about a reward for killing one, or two, or three.:msp_rolleyes: My neighbor would probably outbid me to nullify my reward. 
I wonder how excited one of those bucks would get when he found out he was in a trap.:msp_w00t:


----------



## pdqdl

Do it! 

No telling how many deer would be saved before he discovered he was saving the same 5 deer over and over.


----------



## Hedgerow

The kids had a good time Saturday night... Big bonfire thanks to the top out of a dead Elm tree...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> The kids had a good time Saturday night... Big bonfire thanks to the top out of a dead Elm tree...



Sweet home Texarkamusuribama??


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Do it!
> 
> No telling how many deer would be saved before he discovered he was saving the same 5 deer over and over.



We actually considered a pigeon trap and relocate business in LA, CA. Funny thing is, they didn't want them harmed, just relocated. Job security.......


----------



## atvguns

I spent most of the day in the shop kept it nice and cozy with some yellow wood, compliments of Mr. Hedgerow and Mr. super split (aka Sunfish):msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The kids had a good time Saturday night... Big bonfire thanks to the top out of a dead Elm tree...



That does look like a good time.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> I spent most of the day in the shop kept it nice and cozy with some yellow wood, compliments of Mr. Hedgerow and Mr. super split (aka Sunfish):msp_biggrin:



Were you working on something or just hideing out from Momma.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm being punished. I can't bring my toy in the house. I have to wait until I go to the shop. Of course , I have been known to go in early.


----------



## Hedgerow

I been working on stocking shelves... 
It sure goes out faster than it goes in...:msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE

On a more serious note, I deem it necessary to appologize. And not witholding, this is very embarrassing. 

Many of you have heard my bemusings on the facts that the Shinny 357 top handles have trouble staying adjusted.

I got this thought into my head, along with a severe case of tunnel vision. Then the facts that I observed seemed to collaborate these findings. 

For this erroneous opinion I apologize for misleading you.

What the problem is in fact, is the poor design of the air intake takes on a lot of sawdust, such that it clogs fairly quickly. This in turn changes the air / fuel mixture which can be rectified by adjusting the carb. 

Though this is a poor design on Shindaiwas part, The saw is a solid runner otherwise, especially considering that the costs are in the mid $ 200s. It is actually difficult to surmise how the sawdust gets in to the cleaner, but it does.


So I give a thumb and a half up to the Shindaiwa 357 Arborist Saw.



Carry on with your bickering.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> We actually considered a pigeon trap and relocate business in LA, CA. Funny thing is, they didn't want them harmed, just relocated. Job security.......



I have been getting paid recently to harmlessly relocate some pigeons to the landfill...by a nameless agency who will deny all complicity.

I'll bet you guys don't know that pigeons breed all winter? Not only do they lay eggs in winter, they are excellent parents. They continue to feed the chicks until they are quite large. We caught several of them, and couldn't figure out why they didn't fly away.

I even took a pair home, and they were quite happy sleeping in an open box on the back porch. I couldn't tell them from fully adult pigeons from their size, but they certainly acted stupid. I took a bunch of pictures with the wild birds perching on my hand, outside with nothing keeping them trapped. They were perfectly content to keep loafing around, just waiting for the next free meal. 

My dog took care of that attitude. One dead, the other took to flight and never came back. My wife was delighted, my daughters...not so much.


----------



## logging22

Sup saw posers??? Had a little of the wet stuff today. Anybody else?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> ...
> Many of you have heard my bemusings on the facts that the Shinny 357 top handles have trouble staying adjusted.
> ...
> What the problem is in fact, is the poor design of the air intake takes on a lot of sawdust, such that it clogs fairly quickly. This in turn changes the air / fuel mixture which can be rectified by adjusting the carb.
> 
> Though this is a poor design on Shindaiwas part, The saw is a solid runner otherwise, especially considering that the costs are in the mid $ 200s. It is actually difficult to surmise how the sawdust gets in to the cleaner, but it does.
> 
> So I give a thumb and a half up to the Shindaiwa 357 Arborist Saw.



Didn't we discuss that problem at the GTG? I used to be a dealer for Shindaiwa. The little choke levers are always coming disconnected and the dust can easily slip through the hole where the lever goes past the grommet. The air filter doesn't have much capacity, either. _*Like you said, poor design.*_

On the other hand, the little 357 is the toughest little top-handle that I know of. They bounce better than any other arborist top-handle. Seriously! If you are going to train a guy to trim trees, give him one of these first. All the Stihls are fragile by comparison, and I don't think the Husq'ys will bounce as durably, either.


----------



## RVALUE

Hey Les, Glad you stopped in..... 

My wife ran a saw yesterday for the first time. (I tried to stop her, there won't be a tree left on the place, I remember when she tried cutting hair....) 

Now she says she is ready to 'compete' at the next GTG. :msp_w00t:

I told her we'd have a wet saw contest....


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Didn't we discuss that problem at the GTG? I used to be a dealer for Shindaiwa. The little choke levers are always coming disconnected and the dust can easily slip through the hole where the lever goes past the grommet. The air filter doesn't have much capacity, either. _*Like you said, poor design.*_
> 
> On the other hand, the little 357 is the toughest little top-handle that I know of. They bounce better than any other arborist top-handle. Seriously! If you are going to train a guy to trim trees, give him one of these first. All the Stihls are fragile by comparison, and I don't think the Husq'ys will bounce as durably, either.



How is the air _supposed_ to get into the filter area?


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Hey Les, Glad you stopped in.....
> 
> My wife ran a saw yesterday for the first time. (I tried to stop her, there won't be a tree left on the place, I remember when she tried cutting hair....)
> 
> Now she says she is ready to 'compete' at the next GTG. :msp_w00t:
> 
> I told her we'd have a wet saw contest....



If me and Kim can make the next one, they can race for titles and stuff. Throw in a little cash maybe. Hell, i gotta make a profit somewhere.otstir:


----------



## RVALUE

Anybody remember the night Les posted 100 posts?


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> If me and Kim can make the next one, they can race for titles and stuff. Throw in a little cash maybe. Hell, i gotta make a profit somewhere.otstir:



I've bought 4 saws, and 2 rolls of chain since the GTG... I was hoping you were there.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I've bought 4 saws, and 2 rolls of chain since the GTG... I was hoping you were there.



Really wanted to be there brother. Just couldnt make it happen. More GTG's in the future. Maybe Matt will have one. Or Steve. Or??


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> How is the air _supposed_ to get into the filter area?



I'm not sure that I ever figured that out. I don't have one to look at anymore; I do seem to remember that it was a bit of a mystery.

I know the filter is thin, plugs up easy, and doesn't always seat right. Sawdust ingestion is common, but doesn't seem to hurt the machine, other than messing up the carburation.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I'm not sure that I ever figured that out. I don't have one to look at anymore; I do seem to remember that it was a bit of a mystery.
> 
> I know the filter is thin, plugs up easy, and doesn't always seat right. Sawdust ingestion is common, but doesn't seem to hurt the machine, other than messing up the carburation.



True. There is no apparent place for the air to get into the cavity. I'm going to invent one.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> If me and Kim can make the next one, they can race for titles and stuff. Throw in a little cash maybe. Hell, i gotta make a profit somewhere.otstir:



Oh, that says _titles._ I didn't have on my glasses.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Really wanted to be there brother. Just couldnt make it happen. More GTG's in the future. Maybe Matt will have one. Or Steve. Or??



We missed you. Saw posers?  Well maybe a wood hack or two. :msp_scared::msp_scared:




RVALUE said:


> Oh, that says _titles._ I didn't have on my glasses.....



Dirtie old man..


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We missed you. Saw posers?  Well maybe a wood hack or two. :msp_scared::msp_scared:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirtie old man..



The way he types, there's no telling what it says..... :msp_wank:


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body seen the chicken farmer.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Sup saw posers??? Had a little of the wet stuff today. Anybody else?:msp_biggrin:



Yup... It's wet...


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Really wanted to be there brother. Just couldnt make it happen. More GTG's in the future. Maybe Matt will have one. Or Steve. Or??



Maybe by the next one I'll have this little project done...
Hint? It don't run on gasoline...
:after_boom:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe by the next one I'll have this little project done...
> Hint? It don't run on gasoline...
> :after_boom:



Pics??


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Pics??



Nope... Got testing and more experimenting to do... If it succeeds, I'll take pics and post...
If it fails, I'll throw it in the trash and nobody will ever know about it...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe by the next one I'll have this little project done...
> Hint? It don't run on gasoline...
> :after_boom:



Shine or Diesel?!?!?:msp_wub::rolleyes2:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Got testing and more experimenting to do... If it succeeds, I'll take pics and post...
> If it fails, I'll throw it in the trash and nobody will ever know about it...
> :msp_biggrin:



Oh come on mang!! How but a nother hint. Say?? Please??? Pretty please?? and stuff.:msp_wub:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... Got testing and more experimenting to do... If it succeeds, I'll take pics and post...
> If it fails, I'll throw it in the trash and nobody will ever know about it...
> :msp_biggrin:



You could put it in my museum. It wouldn't be lonely.


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Were you working on something or just hideing out from Momma.



Jim I was transforming a working farm shop into a venison processing plant. The way you seen it at my GTG isn't the way it stays.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Jim I was transforming a working farm shop into a venison processing plant. The way you seen it at my GTG isn't the way it stays.



How many you gotta get cut up this year???


----------



## Hedgerow

Red rep that spambot...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here's what I did this weekend. I got two bucks on sunday, 8 pointer in am and 3 pointer in pm. The little one was a head shot and may be disturbing to young viewers (second picture)


----------



## Freehand

Dang, I bet that head shot dropped like a stone. Meat in the pot!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## sawnami

andydodgegeek said:


> Here's what I did this weekend. I got two bucks on sunday, 8 pointer in am and 3 pointer in pm. The little one was a head shot and may be disturbing to young viewers (second picture)



You're hired!! Come and get 'em. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,Dan must be sleeping in or his Smart phone went Dumb.:msp_smile: Been up since 3,had two cups of coffee,stoked the stove and going back to bed. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim.


----------



## RVALUE

Yep


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Jim.



Morning Kenneth,Dan. Just put on a fresh pot of coffee,need about two more cups before I go vote . Have a safe one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

went to vote at 7am. that's always been when the polls opened. not this year. they open at 730am. some richardhead decided and didn't bother to tell anyone. lots of coming and going and no voting. i WILL go on the way home tonight.


----------



## sunfish

andydodgegeek said:


> Here's what I did this weekend. I got two bucks on sunday, 8 pointer in am and 3 pointer in pm. The little one was a head shot and may be disturbing to young viewers (second picture)



NICE Andy!

That Ruger looks like mine. I've had one in .223 since the late 80s' and have put many hundreds of lbs of meat in the freezer.

Our gun season open Saturday and between my brother and myself, we'll process 5-8 of the beasts. :msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yeah I really like my m77 Ruger. I bought it when I was about 12 years old, paid $318 after tax. I went in to local sports shop and made payments on it whenever I had a couple dollars. It's the second gun I ever bought. It's also a liberty model, made in 1976. Stamped "made in the 200th year of American liberty" on the side of the barrel. The .257 Roberts is an excellent deer cartridge. They're gonna have to bury this one with me when I go.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,Dan. Just put on a fresh pot of coffee,need about two more cups before I go vote . Have a safe one.





jerrycmorrow said:


> went to vote at 7am. that's always been when the polls opened. not this year. they open at 730am. some richardhead decided and didn't bother to tell anyone. lots of coming and going and no voting. i WILL go on the way home tonight.





I voted last week w/ a absentee ballot. Need to figure out how to get signed in to the politcal forum.


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> Yeah I really like my m77 Ruger. I bought it when I was about 12 years old, paid $318 after tax. I went in to local sports shop and made payments on it whenever I had a couple dollars. It's the second gun I ever bought. It's also a liberty model, made in 1976. Stamped "made in the 200th year of American liberty" on the side of the barrel. The .257 Roberts is an excellent deer cartridge. They're gonna have to bury this one with me when I go.



At your age, its practically new....


----------



## CMNRallye79

First Time in my life I've been worried about an election out come.


----------



## RVALUE

Hey, I bought my Ruger 10-22 when I was about 14. Paid $ 88 for it new. This was about '76.

A few years later I was using my Grandpa's, (Uncles) and Grandpa decided we needed a scope. So we put a nice 4x on it. It was about a 1964 model, much nicer.

When I was moving, my Uncle said do you have my 22? I went and fetched his next to mine, and his was sporting a scope, unbeknownst to him. He saw my other 22, that I bought, and insisted it was his, so he took my newer one...... 

SCORE!!!!!    

It sure shoots well...........


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Hey, I bought my Ruger 10-22 when I was about 14. Paid $ 88 for it new. This was about '76.
> 
> A few years later I was using my Grandpa's, (Uncles) and Grandpa decided we needed a scope. So we put a nice 4x on it. It was about a 1964 model, much nicer.
> 
> When I was moving, my Uncle said do you have my 22? I went and fetched his next to mine, and his was sporting a scope, unbeknownst to him. He saw my other 22, that I bought, and insisted it was his, so he took my newer one......
> 
> SCORE!!!!!
> 
> It sure shoots well...........



I have a Savage 110 in 270Win...
The most accurate hunting rifle I've ever used...
And I've used alot...


----------



## RVALUE

I have a .270.


Mauser.


----------



## RVALUE

Not mouser.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a Savage 250 / 3000. I used to shoot rabbits at 300 yards, open sights. 

Not any more, bullets are too precious.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have a .270.
> 
> 
> Mauser.



Quality arms...
Average accuracy...
But sturdy German fare...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have a Savage 250 / 3000. I used to shoot rabbits at 300 yards, open sights.
> 
> Not any more, bullets are too precious.



Those are rare... I'd like to find one someday. Wasn't the 22Hornet based on that cartridge??


----------



## RVALUE

I used to shoot CA ground squirrels with that 10 - 22 at 100 to 125 yards. Nobody believed me until I showed them.

Had a 'contract' to shoot them for $ 1 ea. in about 86. After 4 days, my Uncle (different) asked me how I was doing, I said what ever the count was, which was over 100. That was the end of that deal.....

We got $ 25 for coyotes until it was learned that some people only shoot a little over once per coyote. 

Some of those blokes shot 3 boxes / coyote which ran the rest out of the county. 

Got fired from that job too.

Now I can't hit the broad on the side of the barn.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Those are rare... I'd like to find one someday. Wasn't the 22Hornet based on that cartridge??



Just what are you saying?


----------



## RVALUE

At 300, those rabbits don't even know your shooting at them.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I love my M77 Sporter .243 and my Custom Mauser 8x57mm. The Garand could do a fine job of putting meat in the freezer though,... I still want another .223, a 6.5x55 Swede, a .338 Win Mag, a .45-70, a lever carbine in either .44mag/.45Colt and a .375H&H... A turn-bolt .35 Whelen would be fine. I may inherit 1887 produced, 1886 Winchester in .44-40!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Just what are you saying?



Pssshhh.... Hard to tell most of the time...


----------



## RVALUE

Wait, hows the election going? 


On second thought, Im a big liar. I don't have any guns. 


Liar 
Liar
Liar


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Those are rare... I'd like to find one someday. Wasn't the 22Hornet based on that cartridge??



You're thinking of the .22-250...


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I love my M77 Sporter .243 and my Custom Mauser 8x57mm. The Garand could do a fine job of putting meat in the freezer though,... I still want another .223, a 6.5x55 Swede, a .338 Win Mag, a .45-70, a lever carbine in either .44mag/.45Colt and a .375H&H... A turn-bolt .35 Whelen would be fine. I may inherit 1887 produced, 1886 Winchester in .44-40!!!



Are you related to my wife?

She has a different but equally demanding want list.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> At 300, those rabbits don't even know your shooting at them.



At 480 paces, a deer looks like a rabbit...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Mark just about has our saw shop dialed in.....


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Those are rare... I'd like to find one someday. Wasn't the 22Hornet based on that cartridge??



The 22-250 is a necked down 250-3000


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> You're thinking of the .22-250...



Correct...:msp_thumbup:
Ballistic history brain fart there...
I've always liked hearing how cartridges were named and by what means...
Some after men... Some with dates... Some by measure... Some all three or 2 of three....


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Are you related to my wife?
> 
> She has a different but equally demanding want list.



Well I have pretty inexpensive tastes... Flying, Motorcycles, Hunting, firearms, Chainsaws, trucks, 4-wheelers, Fishing, Wife and kids,.... I'll have money someday after I die,...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I was deer hunting with a buddy, and I spotted a doe about 800 yards in the shadows.

He was talking about her mange, and the like. I could see better then with my naked eyes than I could with my $ 10 bushnell 8 x. 

I thought he was full of BS, so I took a gander thru his 7x Zeiss'. I could see clear as a bell. (she was mangy)

There is a huge difference in optics. 


Just saying.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> The 22-250 is a necked down 250-3000



necked?


Like in a hot tub?


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> necked?
> 
> 
> Like in a hot tub?



Hey leave your cousin alone,... Sorry Dan,.... Slightly shortened, the shoulder is reset and then the neck is shrunk down to a .23 sized hole (accounting for the flaring step, prior to bullet seating,...


----------



## RVALUE

An advantage for long range shooting in CA, etc. is the hilly terrain, and very dry. You can see your bullets hit in the back drop. Then adjust accordingly.

My best shot was a flying helium kids ballon, at 1500 yards. Third shot. With .223 open sights. Shot 20 feet up and 20 feet into the wind.

With witness.

33 'rd shot from a new mini 14.


----------



## RVALUE

Now I'm just trying to nail the broad on the side of the barn.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Hey leave your cousin alone,... Sorry Dan,.... Slightly shortened, the shoulder is reset and then the neck is shrunk down to a .23 sized hole (accounting for the flaring step, prior to bullet seating,...



But does it hold more powder than the 250-3000??? (number meaning 25 caliber bullet propelled at 300 fps)
Like the 270 holds more than the 30-06.(meaning 30 cal developed in 1906) replacing the 30-40 kraig...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Isn't a 22 250 about 4200 fps?


----------



## RVALUE

I wish I had a nice gun.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> But does it hold more powder than the 250-3000??? (number meaning 25 caliber bullet propelled at 300 fps)
> Like the 270 holds more than the 30-06.(meaning 30 cal developed in 1906) replacing the 30-40 kraig...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't remember, but IIRC, it's a bit less... Either way it's damn hot. Only the .220 Swift is hotter (outside of proprietary wildcats) in the .22 realm...


----------



## RVALUE

Four thousand Credits!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Isn't a 22 250 about 4200 fps?



Depends on who's loading the round... Can they? yes... Do they?? ~


----------



## RVALUE

I remember the discussion around the wagons in the late '60s that bullets dissintergrated at about 4000 fps.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I like guns.




























And chainsaws.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> But does it hold more powder than the 250-3000??? (number meaning 25 caliber bullet propelled at 300 fps)
> Like the 270 holds more than the 30-06.(meaning 30 cal developed in 1906) replacing the 30-40 kraig...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I believe the .22-250 holds around 44 grains of water and the .250-300 is around 46. Paltry but noticeable difference.



RVALUE said:


> Isn't a 22 250 about 4200 fps?



With a 40gr bullet out of 26" tube, yes. You go 62 or higher, you're closer to 3200-3500fps again, out of a 26" tube. Figure about 75-150 fps loss per inch below that. That's also using really slow burning powders to take advantage of the case capacity and not have an excessive pressure spike.


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> I like guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And chainsaws.



Did you catch that I got a 346?


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> ... I could see better then with my naked eyes than I could with my $ 10 bushnell 8 x.
> 
> I thought he was full of BS, so I took a gander thru his 7x Zeiss'. I could see clear as a bell. (she was mangy)
> 
> There is a huge difference in optics.
> 
> 
> Just saying.



I'm not much of a gun enthusiast, and I am not at all familiar with current accessories. Does Leica make any scopes? The clarity of the optics (historically) has been almost unmatched. 

I would think they would make an excellent scope, providing they make one at all.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> Did you catch that I got a 346?



I don't know which I'd rather have; a 346xp (again) or a .348 Winchester in a model 88...:msp_w00t:


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> I'm not much of a gun enthusiast, and I am not at all familiar with current accessories. Does Leica make any scopes? The clarity of the optics (historically) has been almost unmatched.
> 
> I would think they would make an excellent scope, providing they make one at all.



Leica Camera AG - Rifle Scopes ER


----------



## RVALUE

If you want to start a discussion, explain to me how a muzzleoader has a 'more violent' recoil than a higher power rifle.

Muzzle loader scopes are supposedly tougher.


----------



## Locust Cutter

So when are we going to have an ARKSMOTXOK GTG SHOOT?!? I think it's long overdue,... All of us together might have 2-3 guns,...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl

I guess that covers the question, eh?

I always wanted one of their binoculars, but I was never willing to fork out the bucks.


----------



## RVALUE

Guns are for rich dudes.

I'll stick to my $ 2ooo chainsaws.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> If you want to start a discussion, explain to me how a muzzleoader has a 'more violent' recoil than a higher power rifle.
> 
> Muzzle loader scopes are supposedly tougher.



Higher volume than some, sure. My TC that's rated for 150grs of Pyrodex (roughly 2.5F equivalent) has a lot more recoil at full-tilt than my .243, but the .243 is still more sharp due to the faster burn-rate and resultant higher pressure of smokeless powder... That's why I have fun shooting .416 Rigbys!


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I guess that covers the question, eh?
> 
> I always wanted one of their binoculars, but I was never willing to fork out the bucks.



I didn't see the prices.

Those 7x ziess, were $ 800 plus in the 80s


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Did you catch that I got a 346?



You got a 3 4 6 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

A couple of years ago in duck season , a buddy put his seat back on a $ 1200 pair of swaroskis, (sp) . He was sick. Then he thought they were lifetime warranty. 

Who knows.

I can't remember, and I'm not googling it, but I think Carl Ziess was in the 1800s.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Higher volume than some, sure. My TC that's rated for 150grs of Pyrodex (roughly 2.5F equivalent) has a lot more recoil at full-tilt than my .243, but the .243 is still more sharp due to the faster burn-rate and resultant higher pressure of smokeless powder... That's why I have fun shooting .416 Rigbys!



That is the opposit.


----------



## RVALUE

We just got beat on a bid job. 

I bid $ 50 / load (dump trailer) to purchase and deliver wood chips 10 miles. That is purchase, load, haul, dump, and spread for $ 50. 

Someone said they'd do it for $ 25.


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I believe the .22-250 holds around 44 grains of water and the .250-300 is around 46. Paltry but noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> With a 40gr bullet out of 26" tube, yes. You go 62 or higher, you're closer to 3200-3500fps again, out of a 26" tube. Figure about 75-150 fps loss per inch below that. That's also using really slow burning powders to take advantage of the case capacity and not have an excessive pressure spike.



Wonder how that plays out in a revolver...???
Got a 10.5" barrel on my 44 ruger...


----------



## RVALUE

The backdrop to my shooting range is a state highway. eh Supercabs? lol


just have to time your shots.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I believe the .22-250 holds around 44 grains of water and the .250-300 is around 46. Paltry but noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> With a 40gr bullet out of 26" tube, yes. You go 62 or higher, you're closer to 3200-3500fps again, out of a 26" tube. Figure about 75-150 fps loss per inch below that. That's also using really slow burning powders to take advantage of the case capacity and not have an excessive pressure spike.



That better be fire water.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Wonder how that plays out in a revolver...???
> Got a 10.5" barrel on my 44 ruger...


In your case, 25-65fps... The faster it initially starts, the more dramatic the difference is. On slower numbers, the difference is mush less noticeable. For a carry revolver I like a 4"-5" barrel. For a hunting or target revolver, I like a 6" barrel or longer for the longer more forgiving sight radius, and the more nose heavy bias which helps with recoil.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> That better be f*ire water*.



Well,
Considering that the main active component in "smokeless" powder is Nitro-Glycerin, that ought to qualify. Water is just easier to use for case capacity measurements as it fill evenly and completely.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> In your case, 25-65fps... The faster it initially starts, the more dramatic the difference is. On slower numbers, the difference is mush less noticeable. For a carry revolver I like a 4"-5" barrel. For a hunting or target revolver, I like a 6" barrel or longer for the longer more forgiving sight radius, and the more nose heavy bias which helps with recoil.



It shoots like a dream... I shoot paper at 100 yards with it...
Deer at under 75...


----------



## RVALUE

I know a fellow who shot a 4 x 4 blacktail with a 4 inch 38 spl. at 72 yards. Right off the highway.

With a very credible ( and certified......) witness. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

The only rifle I really want is Barrett 50 with all the bells and whisells. I don't plan on hunting deer with it either.


----------



## RVALUE

He actually missed his target area.

Back at the shop, couldn't find a hole anywhere, finally opened the eyelid, and blasted eyeball. Perfect .

Was actually aiming for the brain bucket.










Honest officer, we was all in the back seat!


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Well,
> Considering that the main active component in "smokeless" powder is Nitro-Glycerin, that ought to qualify. Water is just easier to use for case capacity measurements as it fill evenly and completely.



The origin and most formulations of smokeless powder are based on gun-cotton. Essentially, a reaction of nitric acid with plain old cotton. Nitroglycerine is the reaction of nitric acid with glycerin (or other similar liquid components) to form an energetic carbon compound with lots of nitrogen bonds.

Similar chemistry, but quite a bit of difference in the liquid/solid phase. Stability is an issue with nitroglycerin anyway. Nobel made big bucks by turning it into dynamite, but even that stuff becomes unstable. Gun cotton and smokeless powder are incredibly stable, but not as energetic.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> Higher volume than some, sure. My TC that's rated for 150grs of Pyrodex (roughly 2.5F equivalent) has a lot more recoil at full-tilt than my .243, but the .243 is still more sharp due to the faster burn-rate and resultant higher pressure of smokeless powder... That's why I have fun shooting .416 Rigbys!



Of course the above mentioned assumes that rifle weight, stock design, and decelerator pad (or lack thereof) are more or less equal. If we factor in Newton's Third law of motion, as rifle weight decreases (as has been the trend lately) the real and perceived effect is magnified. However the perceived effect usually is a more dramatic change than the actual force. I love big calibers that burn slow powder, in about a 8-11lb rifle. They're a blast literally and figuratively.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Mo. Jim said:


> The only rifle I really want is Barrett 50 with all the bells and whisells. I don't plan on hunting deer with it either.



The 50 would be fun, but you might have more fun with the .416 Barret, especially as it stays supersonic longer than the 50 does. The Amax bullets have ridiculously high BC's... Couple that with the B.O.R.S. Sighting system and you'd have a handy CWII rifle...


----------



## sawnami

I've got this round but the gun that it fits has wings.:rolleyes2:

View attachment 261261








..........and seven barrels:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> I've got this round but the gun that it fits has wings.:rolleyes2:
> 
> View attachment 261261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and seven barrels:msp_biggrin:



And two Turbofans mounted on pylon style nacelles up high, and a titanium bathtub, and an offset (from centerline) nose gear, and D.U. projectiles and,...:msp_wub:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> And two Turbofans mounted on pylon style nacelles up high, and a titanium bathtub, and an offset (from centerline) nose gear, and D.U. projectiles and,...:msp_wub:



Sooooeeeeee PIG!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> Did you catch that I got a 346?



Hows it treating you so far? I really enjoy mine.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sawnami said:


> I've got this round but the gun that it fits has wings.:rolleyes2:
> 
> View attachment 261261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........and seven barrels:msp_biggrin:



I've rode in a plane but they wouldnt let me have guns.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Mmmmmm……….A10?


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> I hope you know that is the first time my mug has ever appeared on the internet.



Hehehe I see you made it see I told you they aight:hmm3grin2orange: Ok folks; I missed another because of the October thingy, I see's ya'all don't want my ugly arse showing up  Maybe next year I may nahh lol who am I kiddin I have to bowhunting addiction disease  Looks like ya'all had fun I think I met most of ya'all except pdql , stumpy grand paw not sure was there. Anyway I thought about jasper.


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> Hehehe I see you made it see I told you they aight:hmm3grin2orange: Ok folks; I missed another because of the October thingy, I see's ya'all don't want my ugly arse showing up  Maybe next year I may nahh lol who am I kiddin I have to bowhunting addiction disease  Looks like ya'all had fun I think I met most of ya'all except pdql , stumpy grand paw not sure was there. Anyway I thought about jasper.



There will be a spring gtg you know...
Just sayin...


----------



## pdqdl

ropensaddle said:


> Hehehe I see you made it see I told you they aight:hmm3grin2orange: Ok folks;...



Not entirely alright. 

They seem to have given me a case of CAD. I committed to getting two more.


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> There will be a spring gtg you know...
> Just sayin...



lol prolly turkey season


----------



## ropensaddle

pdqdl said:


> Not entirely alright.
> 
> They seem to have given me a case of CAD. I committed to getting two more.



Well they did a good job then


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Steve NW WI




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

whats going on fella's


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> whats going on fella's



Looks like they're eating popcorn and drinking beer...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its been a busy day.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its been a busy day.



It was a horrible night...
:msp_mad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It was a horrible night...
> :msp_mad:




USA is full of ingnorant people.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> USA is full of ingnorant people.



Eh... I'll survive... Just be growling about it for a while... 
And spending 400 a month at the gas station...
It might cut into my saw purchases a little...
:msp_crying:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sucks peoplev are so blind as to what is right in front of them.:frown::frown:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like they're eating popcorn and drinking beer...



I prefer my popcorn with whiskey and coke.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> USA is full of ingnorant people.



Somewhere close to 50% of them.


----------



## RVALUE

Fully half the population is of below average intelligence.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I prefer my popcorn with whiskey and coke.



I think I'll just have the whiskey...
Maybe a little ice...


----------



## RVALUE

I have a coon that is finding out that coke is bad for it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sucks peoplev are so blind as to what is right in front of them.:frown::frown:



I'm a little out of sorts today myself. I even turned off my radio so I didn't have to listen to the BS. On a brighter note I got my 066 mag about 90% done,it's going to be strong. I have a dual port muffler for it,but I can't remember where I put it. I'm just going to put the stock muffler on it for now and run it.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm a little out of sorts today myself. I even turned off my radio so I didn't have to listen to the BS. On a brighter note I got my 066 mag about 90% done,it's going to be strong. I have a dual port muffler for it,but I can't remember where I put it. I'm just going to put the stock muffler on it for now and run it.



Mount it upside down. That'll learn it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> I prefer my popcorn with whiskey and coke.



no pop corn tonite 



Mo. Jim said:


> I'm a little out of sorts today myself. I even turned off my radio so I didn't have to listen to the BS. On a brighter note I got my 066 mag about 90% done,it's going to be strong. I have a dual port muffler for it,but I can't remember where I put it. I'm just going to put the stock muffler on it for now and run it.



Getting ready to tear in to a makita 6401 just because.


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 261318


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> View attachment 261318



Well according to this we are past due. Lazy [email protected][email protected]&#s.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Cleaned more on the shop, getting ready to for a cabinet job, little change up in the middle of tree trimming.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> Cleaned more on the shop, getting ready to for a cabinet job, little change up in the middle of tree trimming.



Super glad you are staying busy.


----------



## RVALUE

CMNRallye79 said:


> Cleaned more on the shop, getting ready to for a cabinet job, little change up in the middle of tree trimming.



For those of you who have been there, I would like to inform you that there is a floor there. And it's wood! Amazing. Who'd of known.....


----------



## sawnami

Goin' shopping for a new bumper sticker at upyoursobama.com:msp_mad:

I think the "Lean Forward" is fitting now.:msp_sleep:


----------



## pdqdl

CMNRallye79 said:


> View attachment 261318



That seems like an apt observation, but...Tocqueville was a French aristocrat that formed his opinions after visiting the USA sometime prior to 1835, when he published his 1st book.

From what I read, he wasn't exactly a booster of democracy, and he certainly couldn't have quoted the history of any democracies that had ever failed after (or before) 200 years had gone by. Up until the USA, I think it might be argued that there had not ever been any states that were "democracies" to evaluate. Shucks, the USA isn't even a democracy; it's a republic. 

So even though the quote seems insightful and profoundly prophetic at this time...he was just blowin' smoke up our democratic skirts.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ... Lazy [email protected][email protected]&#s.



You can say it, the filter doesn't screen it out. Let me help: Lazy bastards!

I guess there were more than 47% of them, eh?


----------



## pdqdl

I'll give him credit, ol' Tocqueville had some pretty pithy comments about us:

As one digs deeper into the national character of the Americans, one sees that they have sought the value of everything in this world only in the answer to this single question: how much money will it bring in?
Alexis de Tocqueville

The American Republic will endure until the day Congress discovers that it can bribe the public with the public's money.
Alexis de Tocqueville

There are many men of principle in both parties in America, but there is no party of principle.
Alexis de Tocqueville

I cannot help fearing that men may reach a point where they look on every new theory as a danger, every innovation as a toilsome trouble, every social advance as a first step toward revolution, and that they may absolutely refuse to move at all.
Alexis de Tocqueville

In no other country in the world is the love of property keener or more alert than in the United States, and nowhere else does the majority display less inclination toward doctrines which in any way threaten the way property is owned.
Alexis de Tocqueville


----------



## CMNRallye79

Seems like maybe we should have listened.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Seems like maybe we should have listened.



If I'm not mistaken, he had some others as well...
Some pertaining to the church... And the inability of a society without moral foundations, to govern themselves...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI

pdqdl, I'm trying to figure out if you're a fountain of knowledge, or just a grand master of Google. Either way, you come up with some good stuff from time to time. I look forward to meeting you someday - hopefully next fall if not sooner.


----------



## RVALUE

Steve NW WI said:


> pdqdl, I'm trying to figure out if you're a fountain of knowledge, or just a grand master of Google. Either way, you come up with some good stuff from time to time. I look forward to meeting you someday - hopefully next fall if not sooner.



If the gal in your avatar comes, she'd win the wet saw contest hands down.

or would that be treats up? 

Hmmmmmm


As for anyone that is in a 'certain category' the 'fountain of knowledge' chair is right beside the 'mountain of crap' chair. Its real easy to sit in the wrong one. Ask me how I know.....

Just saying.


----------



## RVALUE

Some 15 years ago, a person who deemed me a bit of a deep thinker and one that could appreciate things told me: " when the WWII generation is finally gone, this country will fall apart."

Seemed a stretch at the time, .


Last week a studied politician told me that he was afraid that regardless of the outcome of the election, he wondered if the spiral downfall could be saved.


Seemed viable at the time.


Today, Intuition tells me that I am experiencing hindsight.


Seems inevitable at the time.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> As for anyone that is in a 'certain category' the 'fountain of knowledge' chair is right beside the 'mountain of crap' chair. Its real easy to sit in the wrong one. Ask me how I know.....
> 
> Just saying.



There's a "Fountain of Knowledge " chair????????????:msp_confused:
Hey, someone shorted me a chair!!!


----------



## sawnami

One more post to get past the bad post number omen.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> There's a "Fountain of Knowledge " chair????????????:msp_confused:
> Hey, someone shorted me a chair!!!



The chair is not in the box.


----------



## CMNRallye79

The bible says I should pray for my leaders, but it doesn't say how to pray for them, does it?


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> The chair is not in the box.



Most of the time there aren't any air holes in my box and "This Side Up" is pointed in the wrong direction


Sent from my Obamaphone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good sense tells us to pray that they receive and actually act on more than a good deal of wisdom. that they be so disturbed by not using wisdom that the can't sleep, eat, or function until they do. wisdom has been severely lacking so far.


----------



## Steve NW WI

CMNRallye79 said:


> The bible says I should pray for my leaders, but it doesn't say how to pray for them, does it?





<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/atBg9zLI2bA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## andydodgegeek

sawnami said:


> One more post to get past the bad post number omen.



666, the number of the beast. 667, the neighbor of the beast.


----------



## pdqdl

Steve NW WI said:


> pdqdl, I'm trying to figure out if you're a fountain of knowledge, or just a grand master of Google. Either way, you come up with some good stuff from time to time. I look forward to meeting you someday - hopefully next fall if not sooner.



Thank you sir!

Actually, I am guilty of both accusations. I have stuffed so much info into my brain, it keeps leaking out everywhere I go. Then I use all that info to guide my efforts in ferreting out the facts. 

Sadly, I suffer from the misguided notion that the rest of the world has the same fascination with new information that I do...So I frequently bug hell out of some folks with my conversations; both on-line and in person. It ain't on purpose, I just can't help myself.

Yes, I love Google. It used to require lots of time and library skills to find answers. Now the internet brings me knowledge (and a great deal of misinformation) with just a few keystrokes.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> ... the 'fountain of knowledge' chair is right beside the 'mountain of crap' chair. Its real easy to sit in the wrong one. Ask me how I know.....
> 
> Just saying.



Oh man, that one is good!



I'm still ROFLing!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello folks. Beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hello folks. Beautiful sunny day.



Evening Kenneth,It was a beautiful day. I didn't find my 066 duel port that I hid from myself,but I did find the cylinder and new ring for my 346 that I have been looking for about a year.:bang:
Old age is grand, I also found the new parts to finish off my Husky 42.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin' Kenneth... Hard to say what it was like outside today here... Been in the shop since 7:30...

And Jim??? At least you know what the parts you find are for...
When I find a long lost part in the top of the tool box, all I can say is "what the hell did this come off of"???
Guess I need to start labeling things I save...:msp_confused:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,It was a beautiful day. I didn't find my 066 duel port that I hid from myself,but I did find the cylinder and new ring for my 346 that I have been looking for about a year.:bang:
> Old age is grand, I also found the new parts to finish off my Husky 42.:msp_smile:



Did you get the 2050 running



Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Kenneth... Hard to say what it was like outside today here... Been in the shop since 7:30...
> 
> And Jim??? At least you know what the parts you find are for...
> When I find a long lost part in the top of the tool box, all I can say is "what the hell did this come off of"???
> Guess I need to start labeling things I save...:msp_confused:



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Kenneth... Hard to say what it was like outside today here... Been in the shop since 7:30...
> 
> And Jim??? At least you know what the parts you find are for...
> When I find a long lost part in the top of the tool box, all I can say is "what the hell did this come off of"???
> Guess I need to start labeling things I save...:msp_confused:



Speaking of parts Matt you may wanna check with Stumps he got a brown box full of big red parts :msp_biggrin::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Speaking of parts Matt you may wanna check with Stumps he got a brown box full of big red parts :msp_biggrin::msp_thumbup:



Is it time to work over some 91cc saws???!!!


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Is it time to work over some 91cc saws???!!!



Yeppers


----------



## specter29

so the questions now is are you ready for some dollar races:msp_biggrin: :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> so the questions now is are you ready for some dollar races:msp_biggrin: :msp_sneaky:



Always!!!


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Always!!!



now you guys just need to let me know where to be in spring and it's on. also gots a special little suprise


----------



## Showme

*Pioneer P42*

Any of you guys got any parts to restore a chain brake on a P42. I've got a good cover just don't have the brake parts.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Any of you guys got any parts to restore a chain brake on a P42. I've got a good cover just don't have the brake parts.



I see in your sig, you have a CS62 Deere...
Pm me if I can talk you out of it...:msp_w00t:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> I see in your sig, you have a CS62 Deere...
> Pm me if I can talk you out of it...:msp_w00t:



I got one too.

No.





Hell no.


----------



## pdqdl

Is the CS62 a particularly popular saw? Mine is stuck at my house and never sees any action. It seems to be a great saw. It's parked in the toolshed with my 044.

I keep most of my favorites away from my employees. I had the 066 at home for about a year. but that didn't last...had to give it up.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I got one too.
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no.



Psshhh... It's not like you're gonna climb a tree with that boat anchor...
You need to get rid of it...
They don't bounce like they should...


----------



## pdqdl

You should see me attempting to hoist my 3120 with the 50" bar up in a tree. It's been a few years since I tried that little trick.

I consider anything smaller than an 066 or a 30" bar to be an easy to handle saw. When I started climbing, my only saw was the ProMac 10-10s. I loved that saw; I'm getting another in the near future.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rise and shine .......//././.


----------



## specter29

morning Kenneth


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> morning Kenneth



Morning all!
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Rise and shine .......//././.



Morning Kenneth,I'M up but I need about three more cups of coffee to shine. That 2050 started and ran fine after I repositioned that funky vent they use on these saws. It tends to shift and keeps the choke from engageing. I am going to give it a workout this afternoon in some hedge.


----------



## CMNRallye79

I got my log setup for my first attempt at freehand slabbing. I'll let you all know.


----------



## Freehand

pics!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,I'M up but I need about three more cups of coffee to shine. That 2050 started and ran fine after I repositioned that funky vent they use on these saws. It tends to shift and keeps the choke from engageing. I am going to give it a workout this afternoon in some hedge.



I gave the 372 and the 261 a workout today as well in Hedge... That 261 is finally breaking in, but it's still factory lean. I will have to open up the muffler and defeat the limiter tabs and fix that problem. The 372 was singing like normal! A wonderful morning. Now to prepare for opening day of Pheasant/Quail season tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I gave the 372 and the 261 a workout today as well in Hedge... That 261 is finally breaking in, but it's still factory lean. I will have to open up the muffler and defeat the limiter tabs and fix that problem. The 372 was singing like normal! A wonderful morning. Now to prepare for opening day of Pheasant/Quail season tomorrow morning!!!



It's deer season here...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> It's deer season here...



It's always deer season when your behind the wheel.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's always deer season when your behind the wheel.



True... But they ain't much good to eat afterward...


----------



## Mo. Jim

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's always deer season when your behind the wheel.



Now that is worth a mega rep,first good laugh I have had tobay.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> I see in your sig, you have a CS62 Deere...
> Pm me if I can talk you out of it...:msp_w00t:



I lied to you previously...It is a CS56, not a -62.

It's still a good saw, though. I just started it a short while ago, after a few more pulls than I would have preferred. 

They seem to start a lot better when you don't flood them with the switch off. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> True... But they ain't much good to eat afterward...



I'm not much of a deer hunter, but all the deer I have cleaned have been road kill. All the meat was immaculate.

Too bad I don't have the pics. We were hanging one of them upside down from the front of my tractor, when one of the wives noticed that the Deere logo on the tractor was hanging upside down in exactly the same posture as the deer on the chain. It was a great pic.


----------



## RVALUE

A logical solution to that problem would be an electric fuel pump.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> A logical solution to that problem would be an electric fuel pump.



Million dollar solution. :feel_good:


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I'm not much of a deer hunter, but all the deer I have cleaned have been road kill. All the meat was immaculate.
> 
> Too bad I don't have the pics. We were hanging one of them upside down from the front of my tractor, when one of the wives noticed that the Deere logo on the tractor was hanging upside down in exactly the same posture as the deer on the chain. It was a great pic.



No wonder you have so much time to research and correct them. You have many wives to evade.


----------



## RVALUE

Ok, invade?





























:msp_w00t:


----------



## CMNRallye79

No go today on the log, it got dark on me. I'll be attempting the cut in the morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I'm not much of a deer hunter, but all the deer I have cleaned have been road kill. All the meat was immaculate.
> 
> Too bad I don't have the pics. We were hanging one of them upside down from the front of my tractor, when one of the wives noticed that the Deere logo on the tractor was hanging upside down in exactly the same posture as the deer on the chain. It was a great pic.



I hit mine at 75 mph... Hard in the shoulder...
It's head hit the center of the windshield, and the back half swung and caved in my door...
Almost ripped it in half...
The back end exploded deer juice all down the side of the car...
If you think you can salvage something out of it, have at it...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> No wonder you have so much time to research and correct them. You have many wives to evade.



At the time referenced, I didn't have any wives. I was talking about one of my employee's wife.

That was a pretty snappy comeback though! You are pretty good at that...been hanging out near the fountain of knowledge too often?


----------



## thinkrtinker

any hoot owls up ?????????


----------



## RVALUE

No


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hoot Hoot we must have a goofy owl here. was walking to the shop and the bird sounded like he needed Stumpy to tune him


----------



## Lurch2

I'm up.:msp_confused:

Opening day & all that. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> I'm up.:msp_confused:
> 
> Opening day & all that. :msp_thumbup:



Yup...


----------



## sawnami

thinkrtinker said:


> Hoot Hoot we must have a goofy owl here. was walking to the shop and the bird sounded like he needed Stumpy to tune him



Used to have one around here. 

Tastes just like chicken


Sent from my Obamaphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

The shooting has begun... Should get interesting around here real soon...
Just sittin' in the blind enjoying a cup of coffee...


----------



## RVALUE

....and I'm stuck here waiting for this gal, .........


----------



## CMNRallye79

I'm headed to free hand that log.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have fun be safe.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Just finished one side, that was incredible. Most fun I've ever had with a chainsaw. I'll get pics in a few.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> I'm up.:msp_confused:
> 
> Opening day & all that. :msp_thumbup:





Hedgerow said:


> Yup...





Hedgerow said:


> The shooting has begun... Should get interesting around here real soon...
> Just sittin' in the blind enjoying a cup of coffee...



Shoot straight :help::help:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Posted for Hedgerow.


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 261643
View attachment 261643


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looking good Mark.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents,just made a fresh pot of coffee and thinking about what has to get done today. I have a big load of wood on the truck that needs split. I had to noodle a bunch of locust rounds so I could load and unload them.
Kenneth the 2050 ran good,I cut a small jag of hedge with it to top off the load. I could even lean on it some,I think I will keep it and sell the 350.


----------



## john taliaferro

Shooting here also ,but i live in town . Good morning .


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 261650
View attachment 261651


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 261652
View attachment 261653


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Posted for Hedgerow.



I figure that's Jim's kinda hunting...
Sitting in the brush, with a pistol and a thermos of coffee...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 261656


And there you have it, first freehand cant. 10" * 9" * 12' white oak.


----------



## Freehand

Very nice. PM me for the address to send the royalty checks to……. :feel_good:


----------



## CMNRallye79

That means a lot coming from you, you have no idea how much I enjoyed you showing us how you do it. I want to build a dovetail log cabin but did not want to use sawmill slabs, this gives me a more hands on approach. Thank you!


----------



## Freehand

Dovetails eh? The only way to build mang…..


----------



## CMNRallye79

Is that yours?


----------



## pdqdl

CMNRallye79 said:


> That means a lot coming from you, you have no idea how much I enjoyed you showing us how you do it. I want to build a dovetail log cabin but did not want to use sawmill slabs, this gives me a more hands on approach. Thank you!



It will be well worth the money to get an alaskan sawmill setup. Not much money, and you will spend a lot less time for better results.


----------



## sawnami

I wouldn't get the same satisfaction using an Alaskan sawmill. 


Sent from my Obamaphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freehand

CMNRallye79 said:


> Is that yours?



I wish, built it for a guy about four years back. There's a thread on it somewhere…….


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> It will be well worth the money to get an alaskan sawmill setup. Not much money, and you will spend a lot less time for better results.



Alaskan mills are very good at eroding the life expectancy of a chainsaw powerhead.


----------



## RVALUE

Considering that is a 40 - 60 cc saw, not 140 cc. 

Those old 034 supers, just don't like giving up!


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> Alaskan mills are very good at eroding the life expectancy of a chainsaw powerhead.



Doesn't that pretty much depend on who is squeezing the trigger?


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> I wouldn't get the same satisfaction using an Alaskan sawmill.



I'll bet you would if you did enough of them to build a cabin. 

It's still a lot of work, and it is definitely a test of your skill. A whole cabin would be a serious challenge to your dedication, too. Just using a simple contraption that helps you make a straight cut on a log, an alaskan mill is hardly cheating. LOTS of room left for taking pride in your work.


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> Doesn't that pretty much depend on who is squeezing the trigger?



Not much finesse in holding WOT for ten minutes, but to each his own……….


----------



## atvguns

My oldest daughter 









My nephew from Texas his first deer


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Doesn't that pretty much depend on who is squeezing the trigger?



I'd rather be squeezing the trigger on a wood mizer... Free handing is an art...
If ya want accuracy, get a band mill...


----------



## CMNRallye79

It was good day. See you all later.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Windy out this morning...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The wind blew hard all day yesterday getting rain now.


----------



## RVALUE

I saw Arl Jones yesterday, he said the old boy from Kansas canceled the GTG dinner.


----------



## RVALUE

I offered him some frozen fish, he never showed up. 

He said there were a lot of saws there.


----------



## logging22

Looks like rain today. Bummer. :msp_sad:


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Looks like rain today. Bummer. :msp_sad:



That's alright. I was going to cut some Hedge today, but I'll take the rain. Walked a section and a half yesterday. Saw to roosters and 9 hens,... The roosters are hard to hit wen they start flushing at 50 yards +. I'm amazed that I saw anything as bad as the last two years have been...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, rain here also,thunder boomers moved in about 2:30 this morning. Have a fresh pile of split wood getting wet,oh well mabey it will freeze dry tonight. Shirt sleeves yesterday,coveralls today,be a good day to stay inside and tear down a couple of saws.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Sprinkles early only wind now.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Question, how should I treat my cant so it can dry is it ok if it gets wet?


----------



## RVALUE

No! No! No! If it ever gets wet, it will never grow again.


----------



## Mo. Jim

CMNRallye79 said:


> Question, how should I treat my cant so it can dry is it ok if it gets wet?



Why can't you store it in Dan's lumber yard.:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Starting to sleet:msp_sad: here cooling off fast.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Starting to sleet:msp_sad: here cooling off fast.



Kenneth,please keep that stuff on your side of the river. Did you find a big enough hammer to dismantle that old mac 35 parts saw?


----------



## RVALUE

Good news, news. 

Good news first, there was no line at the tennis courts.

Bad news, my tennis (round things) floated off .

Guess I'll head down and cut out about 20 face frames.


----------



## RVALUE

It's cool enough to build a fire.


 



Need a wood source.


----------



## RVALUE

As for storing the cants, I would recommend painting the ends with cheap latex paint, and thereby slowing the natural drying of said piece.

Or the vaccu-kiln


----------



## Freehand

+1 on the thick latex paint on the end grain, store under roof if you can. Black wall cloud just went over, gonna rain felines and canines……..


----------



## sunfish

Got a nice 8 point this morning... 10 minute walk from the house. 

Skinned, chunked and in the fridge before the rain started.

Planned to hunt all morning, but oh well.

Didn't get up early either. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> Got a nice 8 point this morning... 10 minute walk from the house.
> 
> Skinned, chunked and in the fridge before the rain started.
> 
> Planned to hunt all morning, but oh well.
> 
> Didn't get up early either. :msp_ohmy:



I worked with a guy who shot them in his barn lot off of his back porch,hang them on the front loader of his tractor and dress them out. They would come up to the lot and feed with his cows.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> I worked with a guy who shot them in his barn lot off of his back porch,hang them on the front loader of his tractor and dress them out. They would come up to the lot and feed with his cows.



I can shoot them right out of the shop door, or off the front porch.

But that just don't seem right. So I walk away from the house a little ways. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well Dad and I went out and almost filled the 13' dump bed on the truck with split Hedge... A bit under 2 cords. Not a bad afternoon!:msp_w00t: Y'all are making me sick with all of this "deer" non-sense... Rifle season doesn't open until December and then it's only 5 days. :help:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well Dad and I went out and almost filled the 13' dump bed on the truck with split Hedge... A bit under 2 cords. Not a bad afternoon!:msp_w00t: Y'all are making me sick with all of this "deer" non-sense... Rifle season doesn't open until December and then it's only 5 days. :help:



Our rifle season is only 10 days, started yesterday. Glad it's not in December! :msp_w00t:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> I'd rather be squeezing the trigger on a wood mizer... Free handing is an art...
> If ya want accuracy, get a band mill...



Arrgggh! Band mills are fine if you have lots of money. I'd like to have one too, but that money problem keeps getting in the way.

Alaskan mills are for us poor guys that gots no "art" in their souls, but still want a plank they can use.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning fella's.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Good morning Kenneth.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth,Steve and the rest of the gtg crowd. Go forth and do good or something like that.:msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning y'all! You'ins have a great day now!


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Arrgggh! Band mills are fine if you have lots of money. I'd like to have one too, but that money problem keeps getting in the way.
> 
> Alaskan mills are for us poor guys that gots no "art" in their souls, but still want a plank they can use.



It's only money... C'mon David...
Just make more is all...:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

pdqdl said:


> Arrgggh! Band mills are fine if you have lots of money. I'd like to have one too, but that money problem keeps getting in the way.
> 
> Alaskan mills are for us poor guys that gots no "art" in their souls, but still want a plank they can use.



My brother built a bandsaw mill years ago for less than $500. Works great! I just drag large logs over to it and he makes boards...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

zup doods


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> It's only money... C'mon David...
> Just make more is all...:msp_wink:



Ur funny! I like you!!!



sunfish said:


> My brother built a band saw mill years ago for less than $500. Works great! I just drag large logs over to it and he makes boards...



I like that plan, but I'm the B.I.L. with all of the tools....:bang::taped::msp_scared:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

CMNRallye79 said:


> View attachment 261656
> 
> 
> And there you have it, first freehand cant. 10" * 9" * 12' white oak.



lookin good mark, gonna try my hand at it too. already got couple of logs been sitting for about a year. we'll see.


----------



## Hedgerow

Here's a little eye candy for you all...
No reason... Just for a chainsaw pic...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a little eye candy for you all...
> No reason... Just for a chainsaw pic...



Nice! But what's a picture of a chainsaw doin in this thread? :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Nice! But what's a picture of a chainsaw doin in this thread? :msp_wink:



Jus' tossin' a photo out there... For grins...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Jus' tossin' a photo out there... For grins...:msp_biggrin:



Wanta race? :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Wanta race? :msp_mellow:



Always!!!!

:hell_boy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Always!!!!
> 
> :hell_boy:



that's what you say but you wouldn't race my 3.7


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's what you say but you wouldn't race my 3.7



That's how I'm gonna get you back to the spring GTG...
With the snail race challenge...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> That's how I'm gonna get you back to the spring GTG...
> With the snail race challenge...
> :msp_sneaky:



does stephen still have his?

oh, meant to tell ya that other 3.7 does have spark and p/c looks clean. lot of carbon though.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> does stephen still have his?
> 
> oh, meant to tell ya that other 3.7 does have spark and p/c looks clean. lot of carbon though.



I believe he does!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a little eye candy for you all...
> No reason... Just for a chainsaw pic...



Sweet saw!! Maybe sometime mine will make its way back home!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Sweet saw!! Maybe sometime mine will make its way back home!!:msp_biggrin:



Is it on vacation??? Down south??


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Sweet saw!! Maybe sometime mine will make its way back home!!:msp_biggrin:



Dang boy you lost,how you been doing? I just hit you with a mega rep.


----------



## RVALUE

I am back home. Can't type with bandages.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I am back home. Can't type with bandages.



I'm afraid to ask what you did this time……...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Here's a little eye candy for you all...
> No reason... Just for a chainsaw pic...



Looks lean……I mean er um mean


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I am back home. Can't type with bandages.





Freehand said:


> I'm afraid to ask what you did this time……...



:msp_mellow::msp_mellow::msp_mellow::msp_mellow::frown::frown:


----------



## RVALUE

I got my hand into a chop saw. I got it repaired and put together yesterday. now is just wear a club hand for a while, it's not easy typing with your teeth. what am I complaining about I have a lot of time


----------



## Freehand

Yer as about a dog bitten, beat up individual as I've ever met Mr. Dan………

Tough as nails doh……...


----------



## sawnami

Wow Dan, sorry to hear about that! What's the prognosis for recovery?


----------



## RVALUE

I'll be ok in a few months.


typed one letter at at time.


----------



## Lurch2

Anything we can do for ya? Glad to help out.







Within reason of course.


----------



## Freehand

Were you in the middle of a cabinet job? Gonna need a pic of that hand.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dood! i bet you've got a wrenched back from kicking yourself, eh? any nerve damage? hope not. come on man!


----------



## RVALUE

According to freehAnd my injury list should be a permanent sticky. I was perfectly content honestly playing second to PDQ DL. He can wear tHe THrone I don't want it. Now I oNly wish that I had gotteN left haNded laser poiNter. I may have to wear my noise canceling headphones so I d, on't have to listen to my wife complains .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that will only dull the noise. those high pitched frequencies tend to make their way through anything

like lurch asked, need any help with anything? reasonable


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dang Dan,... This reminds me of the various reasons I don't let my better half play with power equipment... She always tries to take a hand or finger off,...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good luck on the recovery. Can you still count to ten without your toes?????????????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We are putting a new rear axle in the van and twice as many springs as factory. It is done this morning, I'll get a pic sure raised it up in the back. We had to buy longer u bolts and longer tie bolts. I think it will haul a bunch of saws now and pull the new trailer.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We are putting a new rear axle in the van and twice as many springs as factory. It is done this morning, I'll get a pic sure raised it up in the back. We had to buy longer u bolts and longer tie bolts. I think it will haul a bunch of saws now and pull the new trailer.



Paint it lime green while it's in there... Deutz Farr Green...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Super cab haS the picture of where not to keep your thumb I had to attach it somewhere to keep it alive overnight. all's well that ends well.


----------



## RVALUE

Since our medical marijuana didn't pass I'll have to stick to these little pills. Don't know what all the hubbub is about aDDiction, I hardly ever take more than 1 Per hour


----------



## RVALUE

talk about a tough crowd, my family brought a movie over to watch.



Mr. Deeds.

:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Super cab haS the picture of where not to keep your thumb I had to attach it somewhere to keep it alive overnight. all's well that ends well.



You been doing this long enough to know these things Dan... Why did you put your thumb in harm's way... What has it ever done to deserve that???
Poor thumb...
:after_boom:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> You been doing this long enough to know these things Dan... Why did you put your thumb in harm's way... What has it ever done to deserve that???
> Poor thumb...
> :after_boom:



lonely


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> According to freehAnd my injury list should be a permanent sticky. I was perfectly content honestly playing second to PDQ DL. He can wear tHe THrone I don't want it. Now I oNly wish that I had gotteN left haNded laser poiNter. I may have to wear my noise canceling headphones so I d, on't have to listen to my wife complains .



Man, I'm sorry to hear about that. At least you will have some thumb parts to re-attach; they do some pretty remarkable restoration these days.

Seriously guys, in addition to discomfort and remorse about accidentally amputating some part of you, it is terribly embarrassing to admit that you are too stupid to keep your hands/feet/whatever out of harms way.

It bothered me for _many years_ to tell folks that I was dumb enough to put my hand in a planer. I think it hurt my pride more than it did my hand. The only way I was able to accept and admit the stupid thing I did was after I started taking pride in doing things better with 3 fingers than most people could do with all five.

Poor ol' Rvalue has some new problems to deal with now...he'll tell us all about it when he gets used to the idea himself.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Man, I'm sorry to hear about that. At least you will have some thumb parts to re-attach; they do some pretty remarkable restoration these days.
> 
> Seriously guys, in addition to to discomfort and remorse about accidentally amputating some part of you, it is terribly embarrassing to admit that you are too stupid to keep your hands/feet/whatever out of harms way.
> 
> It bothered me for _many years_ to tell folks that I was dumb enough to put my hand in a planer. I think it hurt my pride more than it did my hand. The only way I was able to accept and admit the stupid thing I did was after I started taking pride in doing things better with 3 fingers than most people could do with all five.
> 
> Poor ol' Rvalue has some new problems to deal with now...he'll tell us all about it when he gets used to the idea himself.




In my many previous posts, a general humble attitude and demeaner can be seen. I am perfectly at ease seceding the exceedingly stupid factor to someone else.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan so sorry to hear of this misfortune.:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the pic he sent, looks rough. I wish you well and hope it don't take long.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is the pic he sent, looks rough. I wish you well and hope it don't take long.



Dang.


----------



## RVALUE

he'll be back to work tomorrow!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

As a supervisor...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you gonna have to let that sucker heal. stand back


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Paint it lime green while it's in there... Deutz Farr Green...
> :msp_sneaky:



Paint will be next, white with signs to match trailer. The trailer is getting new graphics the ones there are from a past owner.

Here is a pic of the van with trailer hooked up the new springs helped a bunch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm not sure If i talk rough enough to be a carney but maybe i will learn.


----------



## RVALUE

I have a vinyl cutter.



Did I say cutter? :yikes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Plotter?


----------



## RVALUE

you have a pasture full of plotters


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> you have a pasture full of plotters



Now thats funny.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wow,... Dan that's something else. A friend did something like that in a table saw once... He's seen the light now in regards to push sticks,... He has about 70% functionality of the thumb, but nowhere near the amount of feeling/sensitivity that used to be there... He's darn lucky he even has what he does...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry to hear about your mishaps Dan. You folks down there gotta be carefull, it seemed like half of ya were missing digits. Hope recovery goes smooth and quick for ya.


----------



## atvguns

Dan sorry to hear of your misfortune dont over do it on the pain pills.

WSC that is one cool gtg trailer even has a/c Are u planning on some fold down beds on the side or just a work bench/bed


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Dan sorry to hear of your misfortune dont over do it on the pain pills.
> 
> WSC that is one cool gtg trailer even has a/c Are u planning on some fold down beds on the side or just a work bench/bed



the pills in the bottom of the bottle aren't near as potent as the first. Takes two per hour to keep up. 

I could quit anytime.....


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not sure If i talk rough enough to be a carney but maybe i will learn.



Talk is cheap. How fast can you snatch a dollar bill? Therein lies the skill my friend.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Talk is cheap. How fast can you snatch a dollar bill? Therein lies the skill my friend.



snatch :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Dan sorry to hear of your misfortune dont over do it on the pain pills.
> 
> WSC that is one cool gtg trailer even has a/c Are u planning on some fold down beds on the side or just a work bench/bed



He's gonna be cookin' CHICKEN in it!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> He's gonna be cookin' CHICKEN in it!!!



he'll have those one legged layers.:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> He's gonna be cookin' CHICKEN in it!!!



I like chicken, beef, and pork. Whatever he cooks. Well almost whatever.:big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I like chicken, beef, and pork. Whatever he cooks. Well almost whatever.:big_smile::big_smile:



cooked on kerosene


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> cooked on kerosene



Never tried it that way is it good.:haha::feel_good:


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all! 

Dan, sorry to hear about your thumb. I agree, the pills at the bottom of the bottle are never as good as the ones at the top. 

I apologize for not posting sooner and saying thanks for hosting the GTG. Digger got sick while you guys were taking down the big tree and we had to bug out. I've been so busy since then with work, 2nd job, sick kids, and getting the house ready for the cold weather I just haven't had any spare time. Heck, I haven't even played with a saw in over a month!

All the kids and the wife are finally over the latest round of stomach flu and I actually have a few minutes of extra time this morning. Wow! You guys posted more than I can catch up on since the GTG. I enjoyed the company there and hope to stay much longer at the next one so I can get to know everyone better.

Rest up and get well soon!

dd


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Get well soon Dan :msp_thumbup::hmm3grin2orange:

I almost lost my left thumb after it got caught in the belt of a 3120K. Derailed the belt with it.
The thing was that earlier that day I was thinking to myself about how dumb a guy would have to be to get a finger cut off. God quickly reminded me of the fact that I'm no smarter than any other dummy running power equipment. Very humbling experience.


----------



## RVALUE

Stumpys Customs said:


> Get well soon Dan :msp_thumbup::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I almost lost my left thumb after it got caught in the belt of a 3120K. Derailed the belt with it.
> The thing was that earlier that day I was thinking to myself about how dumb a guy would have to be to get a finger cut off. God quickly reminded me of the fact that I'm no smarter than any other dummy running power equipment. Very humbling experience.



there is an awful lot of space between the lines there. just what are you saying?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stumpys Customs said:


> Get well soon Dan :msp_thumbup::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I almost lost my left thumb after it got caught in the belt of a 3120K. Derailed the belt with it.
> The thing was that earlier that day I was thinking to myself about how dumb a guy would have to be to get a finger cut off. God quickly reminded me of the fact that I'm no smarter than any other dummy running power equipment. Very humbling experience.



I've always told the kids as soon as you start feeling comfortable with a piece of equipment, watch out, your about to get bit...


----------



## Hedgerow

It's finally done... And even runs ok... :msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Them j reds always make me wanna say "damn gurl put some clothes on, everybody's starin".


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Them j reds always make me wanna say "damn gurl put some clothes on, everybody's starin".



It's just a 2150... Nothing high end... But it turned out nice considering what happened to it before it got to me...
It's got some scars... Internal and external... And has had some surgery....
Poor thing had a bad case of mufflerattleloosemeltedcaseleakaintakestraightgassumus....
:beat_plaster:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's just a 2150... Nothing high end... But it turned out nice considering what happened to it before it got to me...
> It's got some scars... Internal and external... And has had some surgery....
> Poor thing had a bad case of mufflerattleloosemeltedcaseleakaintakestraightgassumus....
> :beat_plaster:



Did you get the piston cleaned up or did you have to get a different one?


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> It's just a 2150... Nothing high end... But it turned out nice considering what happened to it before it got to me...
> It's got some scars... Internal and external... And has had some surgery....
> Poor thing had a bad case of mufflerattleloosemeltedcaseleakaintakestraightgassumus....
> :beat_plaster:



I can relate to those ailments.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did you get the piston cleaned up or did you have to get a different one?



Got 2 different ones actually...
:msp_rolleyes:
I'm now the proud owner of a 44mm useless piston...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I can relate to those ailments.



I think I might have found someone to weld Magnesium...
Just sayin...
:monkey:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I think I might have found someone to weld Magnesium...
> Just sayin...
> :monkey:



ailment. Not elements.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> ailment. Not elements.



Broken 757...
Not broken thumbs...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Did you know it's difficult to start a saw one handed....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Did you know it's difficult to start a saw one handed....



your kidding right


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening All! 
I'm just waiting for my tax-return now as I have a late Christmas present to me in mind... A Brandie-new Stumpbroke 395xp!!! Had a chat with Stump the other night and that WILL be my next saw! Now I just gotta hawk the Dolkita so that can help towards the price of getting the 261 Broken too! Then I will figure out how to buy the trailer(s), diesel 4x4 and tractor that I want...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Did you know it's difficult to start a saw one handed....



Yes... Yes it is...:msp_tongue:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Unless it's a Stumpbroke 372... Whenever it see's hedge it darn near starts itself and begins to clear it's throat.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Dan, we're goin' to have to get some of this technology for you.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q9OLIzMa4Oo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Actually I could have used it on a snowblower a few years back. Stuck my hand in the chute to clear the wet snow blocking it and went a "little" too far. I had released the clutch but it was frozen on. The blades beat the crap out of my fingers.:msp_scared: Exactly a year later I did the same thing and REALLY beat the crap out of my fingers. I complained to the doctor that my finger healed crooked and he said that I was lucky to have a finger to heal.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Dan, we're goin' to have to get some of this technology for you.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/q9OLIzMa4Oo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Actually I could have used it on a snowblower a few years back. Stuck my hand in the chute to clear the wet snow blocking it and went a "little" too far. I had released the clutch but it was frozen on. The blades beat the crap out of my fingers.:msp_scared: Exactly a year later I did the same thing and REALLY beat the crap out of my fingers. I complained to the doctor that my finger healed crooked and he said that I was lucky to have a finger to heal.



I've heard of thes never seen a demo that is the chit. wonder how it works?


----------



## specter29

if i remember correctly and i may not but i think it works on conductivity when the conductivity changes the saw stop it is triggered.


----------



## RVALUE

I wouldn't trust those. A friend has one, costs over $100 when 'triggered', I thought a wet board would trigger it. 

We had a search for cause yesterday, came up empty handed.


----------



## RVALUE

it is hard totype one fingere4d


----------



## RVALUE

I think those saw stops do more than reverse the wires to stop the bblade. They stop quick.

The saw tnat got me was in spindown, and had the reverse wires feature. I am just not tough as oak. 


thanks for all the well wishes, and especially the pic of the partial 'cat'.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I wouldn't trust those. A friend has one, costs over $100 when 'triggered', I thought a wet board would trigger it.
> 
> We had a search for cause yesterday, came up empty handed.



Yea, then it trashes your $250 Forrest blade……...


----------



## Freehand

"at a cost of sixty dollars"……….my ass……...:msp_ohmy:


<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/E3mzhvMgrLE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



You git that chainsaw started Mr. Dan?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Freehand said:


> "at a cost of sixty dollars"……….my ass……...:msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> <iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/E3mzhvMgrLE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



seen it before. very impressive.
but, given it destroys the blade and prolly does a J-O-B on the saw i'd be curious as to if it is susceptible to false sensing such as semi-moist wood. also, how often you would have to check the alignment. also, does it have a circuit checker (light or buzzer) that would let you verify the safety device is fully operational or can be abled/disabled.
was also intersting how the guy immersed his hand in the water before the test. i understand being overly cautious but don't think i'd be operating the saw with a bucket of salty water next to my hand for immersion prior to every cut.
just sayin


----------



## Freehand

jerrycmorrow said:


> seen it before. very impressive.
> but, given it destroys the blade and prolly does a J-O-B on the saw i'd be curious as to if it is susceptible to false sensing such as semi-moist wood. also, how often you would have to check the alignment. also, does it have a circuit checker (light or buzzer) that would let you verify the safety device is fully operational or can be abled/disabled.
> was also intersting how the guy immersed his hand in the water before the test. i understand being overly cautious but don't think i'd be operating the saw with a bucket of salty water next to my hand for immersion prior to every cut.
> just sayin



Ya, I first saw the demonstration about five years ago and my sentiment was the same. I buy high end saw blades, and I expect my old Unisaws to maintain runout and alignment tolerances. 

Also, I've never met an old crusty woodworker that didn't have the old crusty leather like mitts that come with the trade. Definitely not the "wet hotdog" consistency.

And you're on to something with the occasional piece of wet lumber, surely to #### up your day inadvertently ….:msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

i'm afraid to watch it. i have weak stomach and no toerance topain


----------



## RVALUE

I wonder how pitches might trigger as in pine.


----------



## Hedgerow

...


----------



## CMNRallye79

I saw a demonstration the creator of that device put his finger into the saw blade. It literally nicked his callouses that was it and he did it fast. I was sick to my stomach. I would not be a product tester for it.


----------



## CMNRallye79

The device I saw "threw" an aluminum honey combed piece of metal into the blade.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fellas.


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening fellas.


Howdy Kenneth


----------



## atvguns

Has anyone else noticed that Dan seems to be eating a-lot of popcorn these days


----------



## Freehand

atvguns said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Dan seems to be eating a-lot of popcorn these days



Wif one hand.







































too soon?


----------



## Hedgerow

Never too soon to give Dan a hard time...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Never too soon to give Dan a hard time...:msp_biggrin:



With that club hand he won't be messing with carburetor adjustments when he should be cleaning the air filter.:msp_smile:


----------



## atvguns

He would think we didn't like him if we didn't pick on him.

Atleast he can still do this :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Had that 066 Mag running yesterday,found all the parts except the air filter cover. It was turning 14k with the dual port muffler,I need to pull the limiter caps and richen it up before I take to the timber and fine tune it in some big hedge I need to cut. I think this dog will hunt.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## RVALUE

I hadto go on a diet. but i saw the fellow that has the saw stop. lots of things, pitch, treated wet wood, etc trigger it.

my consolation is that you guys like me better than i like me.


----------



## pdqdl

I guess so! You have to admit, you beat yourself up more often than anyone else.


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> I guess so! You have to admit, you beat yourself up more often than anyone else.



Aw shucks, tree finger Dave talkin' smack.

Gimp fight!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> Aw shucks, tree finger Dave talkin' smack.
> 
> Gimp fight!



Had to rep you for that one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Had to rep you for that one.



I tried, but couldn't... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pdqdl

Us gimps are still gettin' by, but we don't need to get in any more fights.

I had a great day today, so perhaps I am feeling a bit too spunky. I made $1800 on a tree job, and we were all done and back to the shop by 5:00. It was nice big hackberry, but it was actually pretty easy.


----------



## pdqdl

I tried to hit him for you, but I am shooting blanks too.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Us gimps are still gettin' by, but we don't need to get in any more fights.
> 
> I had a great day today, so perhaps I am feeling a bit too spunky. I made $1800 on a tree job, and we were all done and back to the shop by 5:00. It was nice big hackberry, but it was actually pretty easy.



What do you do with the trunk and limbs when you take a tree down?
Sorry, it's the firewood scrounge in me...
I can't help myself...


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I tried to hit him for you, but I am shooting blanks too.



But you just got lit up with about 10 million...




Boom...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> But you just got lit up with about 10 million...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boom...



I got em both. Pretty big boom! :msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> I got em both. Pretty big boom! :msp_smile:



You just got hit with 10 mil+ also.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> What do you do with the trunk and limbs when you take a tree down?
> Sorry, it's the firewood scrounge in me...
> I can't help myself...



We throw it away, unless I happen to be a bit low on firewood. There would have been at least 3 cords of wood in this tree. We made 3 trips to the log disposal, filled with logs. It was about a 34" caliper tree, and the bottom was clear wood with lots of easy splitting. Discoloration from disease, but no rot (yet). The branches were mostly clear of knots, and it had been well trimmed for most of it's life. Basically: it was great for making firewood.

That whole tree got hauled off to a giant landscape company that grinds it up and sells the mulch. :msp_w00t: They take our logs for free, so long as they aren't contaminated with chips or brush.

Right now, I have a guy that takes our wood chips for free, too. He has a little truck farm going, and he is apparently mulching his produce and amending the soil with it.







Have I got you wishing for the firewood I pitched, yet?


----------



## pdqdl

Oops. Forgot to mention: there was another 4' of clean trunk behind a wall that you can't see in the pic.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Oops. Forgot to mention: there was another 4' of clean trunk behind a wall that you can't see in the pic.



Just curious... I've contemplated offering a dump point for tree services free of charge... Just wasn't sure they'd be interested...


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> But you just got lit up with about 10 million...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boom...




You guys are too kind! Thanks.

Question: How do you know how much rep you are giving to someone. Is there a score visible somewhere, or are you just guessing?


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Just curious... I've contemplated offering a dump point for tree services free of charge... Just wasn't sure they'd be interested...



You had better have a big hole to fill. Problem is: a lot of tree services sell firewood. Most of them would keep the good wood, and then you would get the crap that nobody wanted.

Cottonwood, elm, pines, horribly knotty logs, great big logs too big to be practical, too rotten to split...you would get it all.


If you have a really big hole, set up a cheap price, and they will begin delivering more wood chips and logs than you are ready for.

If you were to offer them a decent price for delivering clean logs with just a few restrictions, they would line your street with long lines of trucks willing to bring you firewood.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> You had better have a big hole to fill. Problem is: a lot of tree services sell firewood. Most of them would keep the good wood, and then you would get the crap that nobody wanted.
> 
> Cottonwood, elm, pines, horribly knotty logs, great big logs too big to be practical, too rotten to split...you would get it all.
> 
> 
> If you have a really big hole, set up a cheap price, and they will begin delivering more wood chips and logs than you are ready for.
> 
> If you were to offer them a decent price for delivering clean logs with just a few restrictions, they would line your street with long lines of trucks willing to bring you firewood.



Psshhh... Knots??? Crap???
You haven't seen the trees I cut around here...
Ain't a straight one in the bunch...
I just can't see how they'd want to drive 10 - 15 miles out to drop it off...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Just curious... I've contemplated offering a dump point for tree services free of charge... Just wasn't sure they'd be interested...



I'd definitely let em dump tree's at my place to cut up for fire wood. Just don't think we have anybody around here that does that kind of work.:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

location, location, location,


----------



## sunfish

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'd definitely let em dump tree's at my place to cut up for fire wood. Just don't think we have anybody around here that does that kind of work.:bang:



Right! Ain't much of that kind of work around here bubba. Probably just one guy in Cabool, like in Houston, or Licking. And most folks here heat with wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Right! Ain't much of that kind of work around here bubba. Probably just one guy in Cabool, like in Houston, or Licking. And most folks here heat with wood.



I actually thought about spotting a large trailer at their yard and pick it up daily or when full...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I actually thought about spotting a large trailer at their yard and pick it up daily or when full...



Since you sell wood and love to run saws!:msp_biggrin: I'd at least check with the local guys and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Since you sell wood and love to run saws!:msp_biggrin: I'd at least check with the local guys and see what they have to offer.



I will do that someday... Maybe when I run out of fence rows to clear...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents,things are slow here tonight,but its early yet. I went out to my buddy's place this aftenoon and worked on that big ugly locust trunk. I cut,blocked and noodled for a hour and a half before I run out of time. I told him I would finish it up next week after we cut ME a big load of hedge. I am going to talk to his wife and try to get her to post some pics.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents,things are slow here tonight,but its early yet. I went out to my buddy's place this aftenoon and worked on that big ugly locust trunk. I cut,blocked and noodled for a hour and a half before I run out of time. I told him I would finish it up next week after we cut ME a big load of hedge. I am going to talk to his wife and try to get her to post some pics.



She a looker?


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> She a looker?


I assume she will be posting pics of the tree not her self


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I assume she will be posting pics of the tree not her self



You probably believe that the 'change' is for the good! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> I assume she will be posting pics of the tree not her self



I think her husband would frown on her posting pics of herself,but I will ask.


----------



## RVALUE

maybe you should wait till 2 am to post em.



just saying.....


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> I think her husband would frown on her posting pics of herself,but I will ask.


 Jim I was just trying to let Mr. Dan down easy I didn't want him to be disappointed when the tree pics showed up.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> You probably believe that the 'change' is for the good! :msp_w00t:


 How did you know who I voted for


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> Jim I was just trying to let Mr. Dan down easy I didn't want him to be disappointed when the tree pics showed up.



Can't cut the tree, can't ..... you get the picture.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Anybody have a usable air filter cover for a 066 mag,I posted over in the swap meet thread,but no luck yet. I want to put some hours on this saw before I clean it up real good and dress it up for the prom aka gtg. I plan on buying new covers for it,but right now I need the $80.00 to buy parts for a couple of other project saws. I have a new recoil,clutch cover and 25" bar for it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Can't cut the tree, can't ..... you get the picture.



I think you should think twice before you cut anything for awhile.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I think you should think twice before you cut anything for awhile.:msp_rolleyes:



He can, however, cut the cheese at will though..


----------



## atvguns

I figured there would be some deer pics by now what is the hold up


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I figured there would be some deer pics by now what is the hold up



Wind, rain, work...:msp_angry:


----------



## specter29

atvguns said:


> I figured there would be some deer pics by now what is the hold up



speaking of deer pics any of you guys do reloading im just curious


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Wind, rain, work...:msp_angry:



Work ain't no excuse.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: Hope everyone forgt I missed 2 GTG's cause of work.:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Work ain't no excuse.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: Hope everyone forgt I missed 2 GTG's cause of work.:msp_angry::msp_angry:



Oh we didn't forget,we just let it slide because your such a nice guy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> I figured there would be some deer pics by now what is the hold up



I hauled a doe outta the woods fer my mom yesterday, does that count? No pics though.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> speaking of deer pics any of you guys do reloading im just curious



The closest thing I do to re loading is eating chilly & burrito's:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Oh we didn't forget,we just let it slide because your such a nice guy.



Tell my kids that they won't believe you.


----------



## atvguns

Stumpys Customs said:


> I hauled a doe outta the woods fer my mom yesterday, does that count? No pics though.


 Tell momma Stumpy congrats. And you know the rules no pics it didn't happen.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> Tell momma Stumpy congrats. And you know the rules no pics it didn't happen.



I think she lurks every once in a while. I'll take pics of the blood on the 4 wheeler.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Psshhh... Knots??? Crap???
> You haven't seen the trees I cut around here...
> Ain't a straight one in the bunch...
> I just can't see how they'd want to drive 10 - 15 miles out to drop it off...



Hedge is a horse of a different color...



specter29 said:


> speaking of deer pics any of you guys do reloading im just curious



A few calibers: .380/9mm/.38spl/.357mag/.357Sig/.40S&W/.44spl/.44mag/.45acp/.45lc/.223/.243/7x57mm/.270/.30-06/8x57mm and probably a few I'm forgetting. Why do you ask?opcorn:


----------



## specter29

just trying to see who the fellow reloaders are


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> just trying to see who the fellow *frugal/practical shooters* are



Fixed it for 'ya. I started reloading shortly before I started shooting Dad's Mark IV/70 series Colt 1911, (at the ripe age of 8). Been doing it ever since. I was going to invest in a setup for myself, but he's getting ready to buy a turret press and I will inherit his old Rock Chucker and plenty of other essentials... I love the digital scale once it stabilizes temperature-wise and have developed pet loads for everything we have. We also have 12ga and 20ga presses. We may have a 28ga press before too' long.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Tell momma Stumpy congrats. And you know the rules no pics it didn't happen.



There was blood on the front rack of the arctic cat... I saw it...

And yes Brent, some of us have re-loaded a round or two...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Fixed it for 'ya. I started reloading shortly before I started shooting Dad's Mark IV/70 series Colt 1911, (at the ripe age of 8). Been doing it ever since. I was going to invest in a setup for myself, but he's getting ready to buy a turret press and I will inherit his old Rock Chucker and plenty of other essentials... I love the digital scale once it stabilizes temperature-wise and have developed pet loads for everything we have. We also have 12ga and 20ga presses. We may have a 28ga press before too' long.:biggrinbounce2:



I got 2 Lee single stages...
45acp
30-30 
270win


----------



## atvguns

I have a rock chucker and a Lee loadmaster but no guns i repeat no guns


----------



## Locust Cutter

atvguns said:


> I have a rock chucker and a Lee loadmaster but no guns i repeat no guns



I reload for *OTHER* people!!!


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> I reload for *OTHER* people!!!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> I reload for *OTHER* people!!!



Guns are scary. And Stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> I reload for *OTHER* people!!!



How 'bout some hot 130 grain .270? I'm other people


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> How 'bout some hot 130 grain .270? I'm other people



Might have to come get it as there's a stack of expensive regs pertaining to shipping live ammo now... Hazardous materials and all...:angry2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> How 'bout some hot 130 grain .270? I'm other people



Or maybe EXTREMELY hot 110 grain hollow points in 270 Win???
And stuff???


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Or maybe EXTREMELY hot 110 grain hollow points in 270 Win???
> And stuff???



Trying to save $$$ on the Hamburger processing?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Trying to save $$$ on the Hamburger processing?



Only ruins one shoulder...
Or a whole yote...
Your choice...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Only ruins one shoulder...
> Or a whole yote...
> Your choice...


you can't ruin a yote the bigger the whole the better

220 swift with a 55 grain ballistic tip:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> Might have to come get it as there's a stack of expensive regs pertaining to shipping live ammo now... Hazardous materials and all...:angry2:



Ya just mark the box "Fresh Cookies From Grandma". Sheesh, everybody knows that.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I still want to try one of my 6mm/.243 cal 85gr Sierras on a 'yote!!! The Swift would be fascinating to shoot. I am deliberating currently between the Savage Hog Hunter and the Howa 1500 both in .308 as a kick-around. That and I just found out that I may have an "in" in Oklahoma to go Hog hunting. I'm sure that a 220gr 8mm pill out of a VZ-24/K98 Mauser will work just as well though...


----------



## old cookie

reloading well 9 mm 45 acp 45 colt 30 carbine 25/ 06 223 218b 30/30 30/06 7.62x39 6.5x55 i think there is some more. Did someone say deer glad you asked 10 point saturday knothead tuesday.I have no guns in my house or on my place. Well i do have 1 singleshot 22 but it wont work.


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I still want to try one of my 6mm/.243 cal 85gr Sierras on a 'yote!!! The Swift would be fascinating to shoot. I am deliberating currently between the Savage Hog Hunter and the Howa 1500 both in .308 as a kick-around. That and I just found out that I may have an "in" in Oklahoma to go Hog hunting. I'm sure that a 220gr 8mm pill out of a VZ-24/K98 Mauser will work just as well though...



I know that beating a pig in the head with a 4 lb. hammer wont do the trick.

just saying.


----------



## Mo. Jim

:msp_smile:


RVALUE said:


> I know that beating a pig in the head with a 4 lb. hammer wont do the trick.
> 
> just saying.



Morning Dan,thanks for a good laugh io start the day.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> :msp_smile:
> 
> Morning Dan,thanks for a good laugh io start the day.



?


----------



## RVALUE

what/s funny about past failures?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> what/s funny about past failures?



The fact they're yours...
If they were mine, I may not find them so amusing...


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Psshhh... Knots??? Crap???
> You haven't seen the trees I cut around here...
> Ain't a straight one in the bunch...
> I just can't see how they'd want to drive 10 - 15 miles out to drop it off...



We drove about 15 miles to dump our logs; that is one way, with each load. I don't have anyplace any closer than that to dump for free, and it was about 10 miles to the $90/load log dump. Pretty easy choice, actually.

Like I said, if you have a big hole you don't mind filling with useless wood, just charge a reasonable fee to dump, and the tree services will pick you to dump stuff when it is close and reasonably priced. Then you can pick out the best wood for firewooding.

Perhaps a better option would be to haul their wood from the jobsite for them. A good tree service generally cuts down way more wood than they can convert into firewood, and they love it when somebody helps haul off the wood. The smaller companies will be more receptive to the concept of you loading the wood at their customers location, but only if you can convince them you are reliable. I have tried that over the years, but I have never found anyone that actually shows up to get the free wood.

I tried bringing the wood back to my lot and letting other folks split it up on my lot, but there were too many problems with that, too. It seems they only want to work up the easy wood and then leave a big mess.


----------



## RVALUE

No greater satisfaction than having one cede the race.


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Or maybe EXTREMELY hot 110 grain hollow points in 270 Win???
> And stuff???



i think you mean you want some Accelerators


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> i think you mean you want some Accelerators



Actually, I found some 110 g hollow points a couple years ago and loaded up 50 of em'...
Sitting on top of 59 grains of IMR... 
Flattened the hell out of the primers, but none stuck in the chamber...
Accuracy was .5 at 100... 
Killed a doe at 480 paces... "no range finder"
Got a few yotes too... 
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

specter29 said:


> i think you mean you want some Accelerators



errr, what dat?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> errr, what dat?



Reach out and touch em at 1000+ yards


----------



## specter29

RVALUE said:


> errr, what dat?



there a 22 sabot round


----------



## RVALUE

a bullet type?


----------



## RVALUE

thanks, i don't google. lol


----------



## specter29

yea its a 22 caliber bullet with a plastic sleeve to fit a larger cartridge you can see more here SABOTS for shooting


----------



## atvguns

specter29 said:


> i think you mean you want some Accelerators



Didn't they outlaw them cause they was hard on bullet proof vest and no rifling marks left on the bullet for evidence?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

My kid poked this one a few mornings ago before school. Love that 25.06.... its been so long since I've reloaded you cant read the writing on the boxes. I know the 75 gr hornadys were pushing 3811 fps.







Neighbor kid likes the 25.06 as well


----------



## old cookie

25/06 is my deer rifle.It is just a nice allaround cal.


----------



## RVALUE

yo


----------



## atvguns

yo yo


----------



## RVALUE

old cookie said:


> 25/06 is my deer rifle.It is just a nice allaround cal.



Why, no 22 LR?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The state think it takes a centerfire to kill a deer. I always use a 30-06 it is a sure thing to drop them with proper shot placement. Dan hows the healing .


----------



## RVALUE

It's very dIffIcult to type and reply to these threads. I'm not sure that you appreciate all the effort. I don't know how left handed people have ever gotten anything done. I can barely brush my teeth. LoL being unable to work efficiently, has a two, fold strike agaist it. one a person is more available for critique. And Two you can't physically retaliate. This Took way too Much effort


----------



## RVALUE

I thought center fire meant hit them between the eyes


----------



## RVALUE

My nurse isn't behaving correctly. I should have put some different criteria into the contract. Ah, Who Am I kidding?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> It's very dIffIcult to type and reply to these threads. I'm not sure that you appreciate all the effort. I don't know how left handed people have ever gotten anything done. I can barely brush my teeth. LoL being unable to work efficiently, has a two, fold strike agaist it. one a person is more available for critique. And Two you can't physically retaliate. This Took way too Much effort



I somehow managed to turn Arborist Site into a different language on my phone, that's bad enough!


----------



## RVALUE

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I somehow managed to turn Arborist Site into a different language on my phone, that's bad enough!



Did it make more sense?


----------



## RVALUE

Next fall our get together will be extra special for those of us that survive long enough to be there


----------



## RVALUE

Those of you?


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Why, no 22 LR?



Lots of 22 LR here. 

I have three 10/22s that I have highly modified, among others.

But .223 is my deer round and more legal...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Lots of 22 LR here.
> 
> I have three 10/22s that I have highly modified, among others.
> 
> But .223 is my deer round and more legal...



There are a couple of 10/22 mods I'd like to do, but some are best not done in my line of work,...
:bang:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> There are a couple of 10/22 mods I'd like to do, but some are best not done in my line of work,...
> :bang:



Yeah, not recommended...:msp_wink:

What I did was for accuracy and no space age lookin stuff. Walnut stocks, after market short tapered barrels, trigger pulls down to around 1-2 lb. 1/4-3/8" 5 shot groups at 50yds. Lot of fun, but not into it like I once was.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Meat deer, tender!View attachment 262907


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> Meat deer, tender!View attachment 262907



That one will eat good.:msp_thumbup::cool2::msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That one will eat good.:msp_thumbup::cool2::msp_thumbup:



Not anymore. Its grazing days are over.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Not anymore. Its grazing days are over.




I thought they where browsers.


----------



## old cookie

I am thinking backstrap.


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I thought they where browsers.



Shoot, and all this time I've been using Google Chrome.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## atvguns

Good morning men


----------



## sawnami

Good morning James. I think I smell Jim's coffee.:cool2:


----------



## sunfish

Morning gents!

I'm goin to be gone all week and have no mobile internet. 

Y'all try and stay out of trouble...


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Good morning James. I think I smell Jim's coffee.:cool2:



Morning gents,yes you do,working on my third cup right now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Quiet in here today.:frown:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening Gents! Making dinner for the babies now and then I'm going to go burn out some debris in front of my shooting berm in the pasture...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Kenneth,Bryon,no action here since this morning. I thought that mabey I killed the thread with my last post.:msp_ohmy: Been working on anything interesting Kenneth. Now that I have my 066 up and running,I think I will start on one of my 2100's. I have enough parts to build two of these. I have a thin ring piston and a dual port for the first one.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,Bryon,no action here since this morning. I thought that mabey I killed the thread with my last post.:msp_ohmy: Been working on anything interesting Kenneth. Now that I have my 066 up and running,I think I will start on one of my 2100's. I have enough parts to build two of these. I have a thin ring piston and a dual port for the first one.



I still would like my friend's 2100... I love that saw!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,Bryon,no action here since this morning. I thought that mabey I killed the thread with my last post.:msp_ohmy: Been working on anything interesting Kenneth. Now that I have my 066 up and running,I think I will start on one of my 2100's. I have enough parts to build two of these. I have a thin ring piston and a dual port for the first one.



.Sounds like fun.:msp_thumbsup: Not doing anything much just trying to keep myhead above water.with work and things at home been doing some cutting.:biggrin::biggrin: butt haven't worked on a saw in a week. :msp_mad:


----------



## Locust Cutter

So the older John Deere CS62: Who made that saw and how good is it? I know Matt has one, but he's Matt...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> So the older John Deere CS62: Who made that saw and how good is it? I know Matt has one, but he's Matt...:hmm3grin2orange:



The CS 62 is the same as a Olympyk 962 and the Efco962 they are a good solid saw Matt has a CS56 I have a Efco 962 and sawnami has a Olympyk 962. I just picked up a CS56 have not ran it yet. You can't go wrong. Partsare available. I have a good dealer about 35 - 40 minutes from me.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> So the older John Deere CS62: Who made that saw and how good is it? I know Matt has one, but he's Matt...:hmm3grin2orange:





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The CS 62 is the same as a Olympyk 962 and the Efco962 they are a good solid saw Matt has a CS56 I have a Efco 962 and sawnami has a Olympyk 962. I just picked up a CS56 have not ran it yet. You can't go wrong. Partsare available. I have a good dealer about 35 - 40 minutes from me.



I'd take every one that I could get my hands on.:msp_wub: They're even pretty flame resistant.:msp_blushing:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Is $300 in line price-wise? I was thinking of offering $225. The paint is nice, everything operates as it should and it supposedly is building about 175psi... I accidently found one today...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Is $300 in line price-wise? I was thinking of offering $225. The paint is nice, everything operates as it should and it supposedly is building about 175psi... I accidently found one today...



300 is a little on the high side... That would be new condition price...


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Is $300 in line price-wise? I was thinking of offering $225. The paint is nice, everything operates as it should and it supposedly is building about 175psi... I accidently found one today...



It would have to be mint.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> :msp_smile:



Good morning there smilie.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning there smilie.:msp_thumbsup:



Braggert


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Is $300 in line price-wise? I was thinking of offering $225. The paint is nice, everything operates as it should and it supposedly is building about 175psi... I accidently found one today...





Hedgerow said:


> 300 is a little on the high side... That would be new condition price...





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It would have to be mint.



I agree, it would have to be near perfect for that price. Sit it beside a Olympyk/Efco/Oleo Mac and the John Deere name would give it a higher perceived value to the general public although the color is the only difference.




AND...................................good marnin' Y'all


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The CS 62 is the same as a Olympyk 962 and the Efco962 they are a good solid saw Matt has a CS56 I have a Efco 962 and sawnami has a Olympyk 962. I just picked up a CS56 have not ran it yet. You can't go wrong. Partsare available. I have a good dealer about 35 - 40 minutes from me.



Who would that be? I should probably find out, since my cs56 has entered "active duty".

Active duty at PDQ means certain injury and declining health for any machine.


----------



## Mo. Jim

pdqdl said:


> Who would that be? I should probably find out, since my cs56 has entered "active duty".
> 
> Active duty at PDQ means certain injury and declining health for any machine.



Are you saying that you are hard on your equipment or just accident prone.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Are you saying that you are hard on your equipment or just accident prone.:msp_smile:



Chainsaws falling to their death... Unless they have good "bounce" factor...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I should know tomorrow as the shop owner owes my friend. It may be a $150 saw...


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Building fence this week, man i am wore out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


>



That limb up there wants to fall on your new fence...
I see that look in it's eye...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pdqdl

Mo. Jim said:


> Are you saying that you are hard on your equipment or just accident prone.:msp_smile:



Not me...just my "help". You know the old story about damaging a crowbar in a sandpile? 

That started at PDQ about 28 years ago, after I started letting my employees touch the tools without holding their hands at the same time. It's been that way ever since.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Chainsaws falling to their death... Unless they have good "bounce" factor...



You have too good a memory. I'll try to remember that.


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> ...
> 
> Active duty at PDQ means certain injury and declining health for any machine.



Just an example: today my mechanic certified our old 268xp as ready to go. When I started it up, the chain was sooo tight, it was loading the engine down and smoking the bar...before I ever got to the wood. 

He denied it all when I asked him about it later.


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

Optimist.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Procrastinate.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Procrastinate.



I will, tomorrow....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning fella's. Jim coffe is on I'm on my third cup. getting saws loaded going to cut some wood for my folks with my brother and nephews. I will try to remember the camera. Looks like a beautiful day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


>



Looks good Steve hows the trailer coming.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning fella's. Jim coffe is on I'm on my third cup. getting saws loaded going to cut some wood for my folks with my brother and nephews. I will try to remember the camera. Looks like a beautiful day.



Morning Kenneth,I'm just on my second cup. It is going to be a nice day,you might even workup a sweat before you get done cutting. Saw safe and have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,I'm just on my second cup. It is going to be a nice day,you might even workup a sweat before you get done cutting. Saw safe and have a good one.


 

You are going to have to stop posting in the AM killed a nother day of posts.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:




RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



You really like popcorn.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


Got 2 loads like this.View attachment 263464


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are going to have to stop posting in the AM killed a nother day of posts.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really like popcorn.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> Got 2 loads like this.View attachment 263464



Think what you could do with a little help.....


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are going to have to stop posting in the AM killed a nother day of posts.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> Yes I noticed that,oh well bleepem if they can't take a joke.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> You really like popcorn.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> I think it's a Arky thing.
> 
> Got 2 loads like this.View attachment 263464


..I cut a load of hackberry,stacked higher than the sideboards on the old white ford. I had to noodle most of it so I could load it. I need to unload at least half of it before I go to the hospital to check on the GF.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Work Saw Collector said:


>



Fencing?? You could be in the Olympics. You got talents we didn't even know of....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, not as good of a deal as I hoped, but that CS62 will be $240. I guess I can't complain too' bad. I do wonder if it has an adjustable oiler or not? The exhaust will have to be opened up as it appears to be horribly restrictive!


----------



## Showme

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, not as good of a deal as I hoped, but that CS62 will be $240. I guess I can't complain too' bad. I do wonder if it has an adjustable oiler or not? The exhaust will have to be opened up as it appears to be horribly restrictive!



Not bad if it's clean and in good condition. It does have and adjustable oiler.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I do like that the kill switch is covered and that it has a primer bulb that's well placed! Now we'll see when I pick it up, how it handles in wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I do like that the kill switch is covered and that it has a primer bulb that's well placed! Now we'll see when I pick it up, how it handles in wood.



They cut well, but remember, it's not a ported 372...
It'll outcut a farm boss though...


----------



## RVALUE

wow


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> I do like that the kill switch is covered and that it has a primer bulb that's well placed! Now we'll see when I pick it up, how it handles in wood.



I hate the covered switch...That is the only thing I don't like about my cs56. If I have to even look at it, I don't like it.


When I want to kill a saw, I don't want ANYTHING to slow me down.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I hate the covered switch...That is the only thing I don't like about my cs56. If I have to even look at it, I don't like it.
> 
> 
> When I want to kill a saw, I don't want ANYTHING to slow me down.



I know the worst way to stop a saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> I do like that the kill switch is covered and that it has a primer bulb that's well placed! Now we'll see when I pick it up, how it handles in wood.



It will handle well




Hedgerow said:


> They cut well, but remember, it's not a ported 372...
> 
> It'll outcut a farm boss though...



 yes it will



pdqdl said:


> I hate the covered switch...That is the only thing I don't like about my cs56. If I have to even look at it, I don't like it.
> 
> 
> When I want to kill a saw, I don't want ANYTHING to slow me down.



A adjusting screwdrive will take that plastic cover right off. 


opcorn:opcorn:Trying to keep up with Dan.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I'll try it with the 20" bar and .325 chain. I'd be curious as to how well it'll pull a 16" bar with 3/8" chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I'll try it with the 20" bar and .325 chain. I'd be curious as to how well it'll pull a 16" bar with 3/8" chain.



Man, I hate to sound like saw troll, but the 16 or 18 with 3/8 is exactly what I'd outfit it with...


----------



## pdqdl

Go with the 20".

There are not many things more irritating than discovering your bar isn't long enough. Come prepared.


----------



## RVALUE

I need some 20 small husky bars.


----------



## RVALUE

w


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Go with the 20".
> 
> There are not many things more irritating than discovering your bar isn't long enough. Come prepared.



Do you need to talk about your bar envy Dave???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

20 is 2x better than 16.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I need some 5/16 x 20 small husky bars.



5/16"?????
No...
3/8"...
That's what you want...


----------



## RVALUE

my top handles (one handed) saws are .325. The 346 currently has same. so....????


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> my top handles (one handed) saws are 5/16. The 346 currently has same. so....????



No... They're .325...
Which is evil...
Turn from the dark side Dan...
It's bad ju-ju...


----------



## RVALUE

you are correct.


----------



## RVALUE

none the less


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> Go with the 20".
> 
> There are not many things more irritating than discovering your bar isn't long enough. Come prepared.





Hedgerow said:


> Do you need to talk about your bar envy Dave???
> :msp_sneaky:



If'n you're going to a gun fight, bring enough gun………..


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> If'n you're going to a gun fight, bring enough gun………..



Yup... 3/8 chain and a 90cc saw....
Git er dun!!!!!!


Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:
Evenin' Jason...


----------



## RVALUE

My 18 has 78 dls. The same as some 20s. must be the low pro stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> My 18 has 78 dls. The same as some 20s. must be the low pro stuff.



3/8 20" is 72dl... 
18 and 16" are all over the board...


----------



## RVALUE

this is that lovely .325


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> this is that lovely .325



Just change over to 3/8 and all will make more sense...


----------



## RVALUE

then i'll need some clutch sprockets.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> then i'll need some clutch sprockets.



Yup...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Man, I hate to sound like saw troll, but the 16 or 18 with 3/8 is exactly what I'd outfit it with...



Call it a hunch, the 039 was a good saw with the 20" bar, but it was a GREAT saw with a 16".



pdqdl said:


> Go with the 20". There are not many things more irritating than discovering your bar isn't long enough. Come prepared.



Thought about it, but I already have a good 20" saw. The 372 will pull a 28" bar just fine, but it flat screams with 20" bar!!! I cut a lot more wood with a 16" bar on a saw that balances cuts better. 



Freehand said:


> If'n you're going to a gun fight, bring enough gun………..



OR, be more accurate and quicker on the draw than your adversary.


----------



## RVALUE

Whats the part number for 346 drive sprocket 3/8?


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Do you need to talk about your bar envy Dave???
> :msp_sneaky:



I gots no bar envy. My biggest is a 50", I got 3 more saws that carry a 36", and I can't stand having a teeny little 14" bar on a 200t.

I just don't understand why folks with nice powerful saws would ever want to put little bars on them. Little bars are for little saws.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I gots no bar envy. My biggest is a 50", I got 3 more saws that carry a 36", and I can't stand having a teeny little 14" bar on a 200t.
> 
> I just don't understand why folks with nice powerful saws would ever want to put little bars on them. Little bars are for little saws.



I'm with you. 16 on top handles.


----------



## RVALUE

20 and up everywhere else


----------



## RVALUE

ps I don't have a 50


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> My 18 has 78 dls. The same as some 20s. must be the low pro stuff.



Low pro will have the same number of links as regular .375. Only .325 and .250 increase the link-count.

Perhaps your bar is just thicker, rather than longer?


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> ...
> Thought about it, but I already have a good 20" saw. The 372 will pull a 20" bar just fine, but it flat screams with 20" bar!!! I cut a lot more wood with a 16" bar on a saw that balances cuts better.
> 
> 
> 
> OR, be more accurate and quicker on the draw than your adversary.



Putting a teeny little 20" bar on a 372 is almost a waste of a good saw. 

That's about like putting a 426 hemi in a dodge colt. Sure, you can do it, and it sure will spin the tires...but why? That's a saw that was made for bigger wood.


----------



## RVALUE

What happened to the research desk?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Morning everyone, and Happy Turkey Day. We cut all day yesterday clearing a path thru the woods for a new fence pic later this morning.


I cut with a 038S for seven hours yesterday man that saw gets heavy, and a bit overkill for the wood I'm cutting but man I like a 038.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm headed back to cutting as soon as the sun comes up.


----------



## RVALUE

I hope I never get cut again.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I hope I never get cut again.



I bet not.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... 3/8 chain and a 90cc saw....
> Git er dun!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just sayin...:msp_sneaky:
> Evenin' Jason...



.404 and 112cc put me hip deep in noodles last weekend.



Hedgerow said:


> No... They're .325...
> Which is evil...
> Turn from the dark side Dan...
> It's bad ju-ju...



Never used anything but .325 on my Oly 962. I think the general consensus it that it works pretty good with that combo.:msp_rolleyes:

Jim, tippin' back a cup of Black Silk to you today.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> .404 and 112cc put me hip deep in noodles last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Never used anything but .325 on my Oly 962. I think the general consensus it that it works pretty good with that combo.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Jim, tippin' back a cup of Black Silk to you today.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!



Good morning Steve That combo sure cut good at the GTG. I 'm on my 4th cup of Strong Columbian.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Some of where I been.





Some of where I'm headed.


----------



## Freehand

Mornin' everyone, off to put 300 miles on the truck……….


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks,wishing everone a Happy Thanksgiving. Still on my first cup here this morning Kenneth,but I'll catch up shortly. I do like my black silk Steve,it's like double run white whisky,strong and smooth. Sitting here with the doors open cooling the house down,it was 88 degrees in here when I woke up this morning. On my second cup now,I type slow,hunt and peck.
I hope this post doesn't kill this thread like the last two days.:biggrin: Say a prayer for our troops who can't be home with their loved ones today. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Some of where I been.
> 
> Looks like you have your work cut out for you. that looks like husky 346 territory:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: or in your case stihl 026.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of where I'm headed.





Freehand said:


> Mornin' everyone, off to put 300 miles on the truck……….
> 
> Have a safe trip





Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning folks,wishing everone a Happy Thanksgiving. Still on my first cup here this morning Kenneth,but I'll catch up shortly. I do like my black silk Steve,it's like double run white whisky,strong and smooth. Sitting here with the doors open cooling the house down,it was 88 degrees in here when I woke up this morning. On my second cup now,I type slow,hunt and peck.
> I hope this post doesn't kill this thread like the last two days.:biggrin: Say a prayer for our troops who can't be home with their loved ones today. Later Jim



I will try and help keep it going.


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> Low pro will have the same number of links as regular .375. Only .325 and .250 increase the link-count.
> 
> *Perhaps your bar is just thicker, rather than longer?*



THAT"S a signature line!


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> .404 and 112cc put me hip deep in noodles last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Never used anything but .325 on my Oly 962. I think the general consensus it that it works pretty good with that combo.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Jim, tippin' back a cup of Black Silk to you today.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!



Steve:

That Oly is a nice saw. I think you should sell it to me.

Gerry


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well,
looks like I've got to nice Ash trees and a very nice Pecan to drop tomorrow... I see smoking wood in my future!


----------



## RVALUE

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's just wrong Dan! 

On another note, can anyone help guide me on how to remove the muffler on my 261? I pulled the 2 bottom bolts and don't see anything else holding it in, but she doesn't want to budge... Do the little 3-sided clover leaf looking tabs have to be manipulated as well???


----------



## Locust Cutter

NVM, I'm blind. I didn't realize that the triangular, clover-leaf looking tabs were pressed-in covers for the upper bolt holes,... I still need to pick up a tach, but I drill the limiter stud on the carb, opened up the muffler a bit and re-tuned it... She pulls A LOT better in the mid-range now and isn't running quite as hot!!:angry2: Top end acceleration is also a bit better. It sounds different running a bit slower being tuned properly now... I like it! Now I just need the $$$ to ship her to the Chicken Shack!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> That's just wrong Dan!
> 
> On another note, can anyone help guide me on how to remove the muffler on my 216? I pulled the 2 bottom bolts and don't see anything else holding it in, but she doesn't want to budge... Do the little 3-sided clover leaf looking tabs have to be manipulated as well???



Did you mean 261?


----------



## RVALUE

:hmm3grin2orange: Was merely the first smiley I saw. However it appears to have been effective.


----------



## sawnami

Showme said:


> Steve:
> 
> That Oly is a nice saw. I think you should sell it to me.
> 
> Gerry



OK


































As soon as I'm through with it.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> .404 and 112cc put me hip deep in noodles last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Never used anything but .325 on my Oly 962. I think the general consensus it that it works pretty good with that combo.:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Jim, tippin' back a cup of Black Silk to you today.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!



Yup... The .325 works fine...
But the 3/8 is faster...
Just sayin' 
It's a chip clearing thing...


----------



## RVALUE

nobody found the 3/8 drive for 346


----------



## Locust Cutter

Now I'm ready to go to cut those trees down tomorrow and see how the 261 really runs!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> nobody found the 3/8 drive for 346



Sure I did... There 2 of them 70 feet from here... 
They're everywhere... Just go to a dealer and grab one...
And a bar to go with it...


----------



## RVALUE

Call from Afghanistan going on right now.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Sure I did... There 2 of them 70 feet from here...
> They're everywhere... Just go to a dealer and grab one...
> And a bar to go with it...



Sounds like I should just send you the saw, and save me a lot of headache.


----------



## RVALUE

Wow.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Its a bit late but Happy Thanksgiving to all of you southerners. Hope all is well. I got out and played with the saws a bit more today. I did some more freehand lumber making. I'll put up some pics.


----------



## andydodgegeek

A few more.


----------



## old cookie

That is a nice job.Those boards really look stright. I want to try that.I spotted a nice ash and a hackberry i plan on cutting next week.


----------



## RVALUE

wow. Even with a stihl....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> A few more.



Looking good. 




RVALUE said:


> wow. Even with a stihl....



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Lurch2

Looks like you're gettin good at that.


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I'm through with it.:msp_wink:


Dang, well hurry up then, I'm an old guy.#


----------



## atvguns

andydodgegeek said:


>



Andy I am thinking that if I had that skid steer with the grapple and you had a feather up your butt we would both be tickled.


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> wow. Even with a stihl....



Was there another option? :hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Was there another option? :hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2::hmm3grin2orange:



For Andy, not really... For slabbing, you need to use no bigger than a 20" bar...
So you need a relatively low powered saw that will work down to the right rpm's when carving the stuff out.. The Dolkita would require at least a 28" bar to keep it from whapping off the rev limiter all the time...
Stihl = small bars...
Dolmar = large bars...

Simple, really...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll

RVALUE said:


> nobody found the 3/8 drive for 346



504 52 60-02.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> For Andy, not really... For slabbing, you need to use no bigger than a 20" bar...
> So you need a relatively low powered saw that will work down to the right rpm's when carving the stuff out.. The Dolkita would require at least a 28" bar to keep it from whapping off the rev limiter all the time...
> Stihl = small bars...
> Dolmar = large bars...
> 
> Simple, really...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Well with the homeowner Stihls anyways,.. Of course when your Dolmar's oil line has disconnected itself from the pump body, you get to run a REALLY short bar to avoid over-heating. In fact it's better off sitting on the bench, just looking pretty, while the Husky and the Stihl go out and haul the mail...:yoyo:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_confused:


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> :msp_confused:



My Dolkita is sidelined ATT due to the oil line having impolitely removed itself from the oil pump.:angry2: It runs well and oils the ground with alarming efficacy. :angry2:


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> Its a bit late but Happy Thanksgiving to all of you southerners. Hope all is well. I got out and played with the saws a bit more today. I did some more freehand lumber making. I'll put up some pics.



Nice work Andy, glad somebody's giving it a go. Demystifies the process, heck downright mortal……


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'd like to try this with Hedge,... I might need carbide chain for that however,...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd like to try this with Hedge,... I might need carbide chain for that however,...



No I used full chisel on thisView attachment 263837
I would try semi next time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> My Dolkita is sidelined ATT due to the oil line having impolitely removed itself from the oil pump.:angry2: It runs well and oils the ground with alarming efficacy. :angry2:



You should send it here... It needs attention...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> My Dolkita is sidelined ATT due to the oil line having impolitely removed itself from the oil pump.:angry2: It runs well and oils the ground with alarming efficacy. :angry2:



Free waterproofing for boots! Winning!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> You should send it here... It needs attention...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'd love to Matt, but right now it needs the oiler and a 7900 P&C and right now I don't have $500-550 to spare to make it the saw I'd like it to be. Between fixing the house and trying to save $$$ for a decent Christmas for the kids and the Boss,... I still come in last. Oh well.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,slept in this morning,was up at 5:30 and decided to go back to bed. When your retired and live by yourself you can do as please. No honeydues here to worry about.:biggrin: 
Kenneth I was about half way to Tongy yesterday,I had a appointment at the VA in Leavenworth. I wanted to go to Bishop's and see about some Efco trimmer parts,but run short on time. On my third cup of coffee and thinking about which must do job to start on today. I think I better do a couple of money jobs after lookig at this pile of bills on the desk.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd love to Matt, but right now it needs the oiler and a 7900 P&C and right now I don't have $500-550 to spare to make it the saw I'd like it to be. Between fixing the house and trying to save $$$ for a decent Christmas for the kids and the Boss,... I still come in last. Oh well.



Yup... Need to sell another 5 cord or so...


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No I used full chisel on thisView attachment 263837
> I would try semi next time.








That'll last longer than concrete steps.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> That'll last longer than concrete steps.



Its about as sold as concrete no flex at all.


----------



## RVALUE

I can't begin to tell you how difficult it is to build cabinets without a thumb. I accidentally dropped pencil on the floor, and couldn't pick it up.



Pitiful.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, Dad is trying to give Dan and PDQL a run for their money... 
We were cutting and splitting some Hedge earlier today on a neighbor's ground. We were in the process of splitting a small crotch stub with another piece lodged sideways against the toe plate to bring the crotch up enough to get a clean shear when Dad (who was running the lever at the time) got his left index finger temporarily stuck between the 2 pieces somehow right at the moment of compression. His finger isn't broken, BUT, he DID hydraulically rupture his finger from the webbing to damn near the tip. Shalie butterfly bandaged his finger back closed then I finally convinced him to go to either a M.E.C. or the E.R. to have it looked at to ensure he didn't screw up any of the nerves or tendons... That scared the hell out of me. You always have thoughts in the back of your mind, but being careful, you don't expect it to happen to you. 

On another note, I am NOT getting the CS65 as Shalie "remembered" a bill that she had conveniently forgotten...:angry2: Oh well. Other than the wood we did bring back and being able to play with the babies, it was kind of a crappy day.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## RVALUE

Do you have pics of her babies?
























Too Soon?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well there's a really small pic of me pushing them around in the wheel barrow on my handle pic...


----------



## Hedgerow

Something tells me Dan ain't talking bout actual children...
And Dan? Yer teeth will work to pick up a pencil in a pinch..


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> ..., he DID hydraulically rupture his finger from the webbing to damn near the tip...



Oh man! Mashed fingers hurt twice as much as any other kind. I feel for ya!

(with my remaining parts, none of which were ever mashed that badly)


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> Oh man! Mashed fingers hurt twice as much as any other kind. I feel for ya!
> 
> (with my remaining parts, none of which were ever mashed that badly)



Hell watching the muscle pop out was what made me almost nauseous. I've administered first aid to complete strangers before bleeding badly and had no problem, but it's different when it's family or those close enough to be considered as such. Something about emotional detachment or a lack thereof.


----------



## Locust Cutter

On a positive note, I'm now up to 4 cords of fresh Hedge for next year... I may not burn the 5 cords of seasoned Hedge this year, if we never get past shoulder season...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Something tells me Dan ain't talking bout actual children...
> And Dan? Yer teeth will work to pick up a pencil in a pinch..



Hell, I barely see 'em and 'm married to her....


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> Do you have pics of her babies?
> Too Soon?





Hedgerow said:


> Something tells me Dan ain't talking bout actual children...
> And Dan? Yer teeth will work to pick up a pencil in a pinch..





Locust Cutter said:


> Hell, I barely see 'em and 'm married to her....



I think Dan is one of those Guys that thinks a Nursing home is for actual nursing and can't wait to get in there and check out all the twins.


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I think Dan is one of those Guys that thinks a Nursing home is for actual nursing and can't wait to get in there and check out all the twins.



That guy has actually lived in a rest home. Having moved in with a permanent address.

Through God's grace he was able to move on. So one could take either the opinion that he is the most blessed person on AS, or even in the unbelievable opposite.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

Attention hog.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> opcorn:opcorn:



How did you beat Dan to the popcorn? On my fifth cup of coffee and thinking I should go do something constructive,mabey later.


----------



## Freehand

Where's the coffee swillin smiley?h:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> Where's the coffee swillin smiley?h:



Can't find one,your the search Guru Did you ever get that slick looking 015 running?
PM me if you need any parts for it.


----------



## RVALUE

He may have beat me to the popcorn, ........

I'm working on a different weight loss program. Surgically removing parts isn't working out so well.......


So maybe cutting out the popcorn might.


Typed excruciatingly slow with my stubs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> He may have beat me to the popcorn, ........
> 
> I'm working on a different weight loss program. Surgically removing parts isn't working out so well.......
> 
> 
> So maybe cutting out the popcorn might.
> 
> 
> Typed excruciatingly slow with my stubs.



Dan how is the hand doing other than normal discomfort. Is it healing?


----------



## Freehand

Mo. Jim said:


> Can't find one,your the search Guru Did you ever get that slick looking 015 running?
> PM me if you need any parts for it.



Well then you'd hafta have one for beer, one for whiskey, one for pickle juice, and one for mare's milk with a little blood shot in. Whole can of worms.

Naw, havent even looked at that saw since I unpacked. Big job right now, but I will call on ya when I do……..


----------



## Mo. Jim

I see Les lurking down there,come on up and play Big Boy,tell us a story.


----------



## logging22

Dont have much of a story today. I did put my skidder back to work finally. Its a forest service job so gotta be careful with everything. Its really good to be back in the woods.


----------



## tlandrum

good to hear les. i hope it all comes back around for you. hows the saw shop doing? you bought ready to get that 026 drinkin a little alkie?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Dont have much of a story today. I did put my skidder back to work finally. Its a forest service job so gotta be careful with everything. Its really good to be back in the woods.



Good to see you on site. :msp_biggrin: Glad You are back in the woods work is always better than not.


----------



## logging22

026 is on the back burner for now. Gotta pay a few bills first. Shop is kinda on hold as well. :msp_sad:


----------



## stihl sawing

Geez, I really missed seeing you guys, Please tell me you won't have it at opening day of deer season next time.


----------



## logging22

stihl sawing said:


> Geez, I really missed seeing you guys, Please tell me you won't have it at opening day of deer season next time.



Happy birthday do0d! Deer season is over thankfully. This whole town shuts down for it every year.


----------



## RVALUE

My saw shop is ginning along like a well oiled rock.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> Happy birthday do0d! Deer season is over thankfully. This whole town shuts down for it every year.


Still three weeks of it left here.


----------



## tlandrum

well since everything was shut down on me till monday i started trying to get cought up on saws this weekend. i ported a 372xpw,372xp,2171,ms460 fixed a dolmar 7900 carb return spring,replaced clutch springs in a 288xp and now am down to a brand spanken new 3120xp to port and ship to new jersey. its nice to be sem cought up for a day or two.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tlandrum said:


> ...i ported a 372xpw,372xp,2171,ms460 fixed a dolmar 7900 carb return spring,replaced clutch springs in a 288xp and now am down to a brand spanken new 3120xp to port and ship to new jersey...



slacker


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> A few more.



nice job andy. i finally got around to trying my hand on a cured oak log (cured 2 years). didn't turn out purty but more or less square. i like how high you had that log. mine was 6-inches off the ground. liked to wore my back out bending over. also got impatient and tried to cut deeper than ~3" per pass. you and free make it look easy; i ain't. that dang saw gets heavy; guess i should let the log hold it up. gonna keep trying though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Gentleman.:cool2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Gentleman.:cool2:



Evening Kenneth,did you get any snow in Omaha today. It spit a few flakes here today,it melted as soon as hit the ground.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Snowed this morning non stuck.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

The 540i from Work saw Collector lives...
[video=youtube;UiLeBNxxxik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLeBNxxxik&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds good. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


>



So you are really sticking to the no popcorn diet.:biggrin::msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So you are really sticking to the no popcorn diet.:biggrin::msp_thumbup:



Whats with the thumb? Some cruel joke?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Whats with the thumb? Some cruel joke?



Sorry Dan


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sorry Dan



Now what happened to the thumbs? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

I hit the mother load of NOS bars last Friday...
Check these out...






I saw Homelite, Pioneer, McCullouch, Sandvik, Total, and some I didn't recognize...


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> I hit the mother load of NOS bars last Friday...
> Check these out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Homelite, Pioneer, McCullouch, Sandvik, Total, and some I didn't recognize...



Wow! I could really use a 24" 3/8 Pioneer bar for a P42. Those roller nose bars look nice too!


----------



## Freehand

Any 20" Stihl and or Husky mount bars??????? Nice score mang.

Them roller noses are givin' me a chubby


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cutting, clearing and burning today.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I hit the mother load of NOS bars last Friday...
> Check these out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Homelite, Pioneer, McCullouch, Sandvik, Total, and some I didn't recognize...



I think if you check, you'll find my fingerprints on that Poulan Pro bar


Sent from my Obamaphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Those bars were all hangin in a little place called Herald's small engines in Billings / Clever...
Steve? you may already know about that place...
I know where to go for odd stuff now...
I had to pick up a coil for the 520i there...


I'll be going back...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Those bars were all hangin in a little place called Herald's small engines in Billings / Clever...
> Steve? you may already know about that place...
> I know where to go for odd stuff now...
> I had to pick up a coil for the 520i there...
> 
> 
> I'll be going back...



you spose they got any D024 bars there? 18", 20", 24"?


----------



## RVALUE

Went to the doctor. Looks like we'll be able to hitchhike again. Only a 4 hour appointment .


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you spose they got any D024 bars there? 18", 20", 24"?



When I go back, I'll check. I aught to get some prices on these... You're the second person to request that mount#..
I was a bit overwhelmed to see all the roller nose bars and odd stuff... Just sorta stood there gawking...


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Any 20" Stihl and or Husky mount bars??????? Nice score mang.
> 
> Them roller noses are givin' me a chubby



I saw a lot of Stihl mount bars there... And those gorgeous Jonsered black tip metal total bars...
Quite possibly the sexiest bars on the planet...


----------



## Steve NW WI

jerrycmorrow said:


> you spose they got any D024 bars there? 18", 20", 24"?



Care to guess who the other guy asking about those was?


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Care to guess who the other guy asking about those was?



I may get by there again before I head to WI next weekend...
And stuff...
Something tells me ole' sawnami recognized the rack of bars from the picture...
"This means he's been holding out on us"...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Those bars were all hangin in a little place called Herald's small engines in Billings / Clever...
> Steve? you may already know about that place...
> I know where to go for odd stuff now...
> I had to pick up a coil for the 520i there...
> 
> 
> I'll be going back...



Yep, cleaned him out of Homie 650 & 750's and parts a while back. He is proud of most of his stuff though He just didn't seem to know what a muffler for one of those was worth. 


Sent from my Obamaphone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Steve NW WI said:


> Care to guess who the other guy asking about those was?



you were actually the first guy i thought of. how's that 264?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Yep, cleaned him out of Homie 650 & 750's and parts a while back. He is proud of most of his stuff though He just didn't seem to know what a muffler for one of those was worth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Obamaphone using Tapatalk



Yeah.. I didn't see any bargains there, but some rather hard to find stuff... And of course the roller nose bars...
Which are just cool...


----------



## RVALUE

member


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> member



Who's a member???


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> member



Who's a member???
And what they a member of???


----------



## Freehand

Chubby.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Went to the doctor. Looks like we'll be able to hitchhike again. Only a 4 hour appointment .





:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup: Thats great Dan.otstir:


----------



## Steve NW WI

jerrycmorrow said:


> you were actually the first guy i thought of. how's that 264?



Still in pieces downstairs, just gotta make time to put it back together.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Steve NW WI said:


> Still in pieces downstairs, just gotta make time to put it back together.



i heard that. i can't even walk around my little corner any more. got saws everywhere begging for help.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


>



Dan I found a small box of 357 shinny parts,p/c,coil,flywheel,carb and oil pump if your interested.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I may get by there again before I head to WI next weekend...
> And stuff...
> Something tells me ole' sawnami recognized the rack of bars from the picture...
> "This means he's been holding out on us"...
> :msp_tongue:



All ya gotta do is ask.

I bought 70 NOS Homelite and vintage ZIP PENN bars at a car swap meet  about 6 years ago. Sold a bunch of them on Ebay and now the greedy part of me regrets selling any of them.:msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Dan I found a small box of 357 shinny parts,p/c,coil,flywheel,carb and oil pump if your interested.



there is no way to answer this without incriminating myself and Shindaiwa.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon Dan is there any popcorn left.:msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Where is every body?


----------



## CMNRallye79

I'm here, more or less.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Mark. Done anymore freehand slabbing?


----------



## Freehand

:look_down:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows it going Mark. Done anymore freehand slabbing?



Evening Kenneth,Mark. I cleaned up and tuned up a 2045 Jonsered this afternoon. It's a better looking saw than that 2050 of mine that you saw. It's going on CL Friday,I have a 024 and a 028 super that should be ready to list the first of the week. I need to move some saws while I'm in the mood to work on them.:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim sounds like you are in a grove fixing saws. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I saw 3 bucks and 19 does today while holding my .243...:angry2: I was either in a bad position for the shot geometry OR they were on the wrong piece of property. Oh well. Then I came home to find one of my dogs had been hit by a car and was lying dead in my front yard. I'm drinking No. 7 and Sprite ATT. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day. On a good note, Dad's finger is healing up well and he engaged me in conversation trying to decide which money we will spend first between getting the 261 Stumpbroke and getting a brandy new 395 and then having Stumpy break it too!


----------



## CMNRallye79

Not yet, getting ready to tackle some 20 foot stuff. I didn't realize you had freehanded your steps. Those are cool, and look really good. How are things there?


----------



## CMNRallye79

Work fast when the mood hits, it might take a while to hit you again.


----------



## Mo. Jim

CMNRallye79 said:


> Work fast when the mood hits, it might take a while to hit you again.



In my case that is the stone cold truth.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Where is every body?



Present and accounted for!!!
Been negotiating a splitter deal...
A biggun with a 4 way wedge...


----------



## Locust Cutter

hedgerow said:


> present and accounted for!!!
> Been negotiating a splitter deal...
> A biggun with a 4 way wedge...



tw-6?


----------



## RVALUE

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good moirning. Dan


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> tw-6?



Nope... A fella just built one, and I'm gonna have him do a little extra to it if it passes muster...
Then buy it...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

been thinking about doing some ebay selling. what with their fees on everything i'm wondering if a guy could actually make a little money there? i'm sure no fortune is to be had but a little extra might be worth it. whatchall think?


----------



## ropensaddle

Locust Cutter said:


> tw-6?



Yes so


----------



## Locust Cutter

ropensaddle said:


> Yes so



Wow. I think I'm going to cry now. I could care less between a S.S. and a TW-5/6, but either one would be fantastic right now...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Wow. I think I'm going to cry now. I could care less between a S.S. and a TW-5/6, but either one would be fantastic right now...



I was fixin to pull the trigger on a SS this week, but then I found this other thing that is custom, but was taken after a TW...
I'm just not sure...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

have you done any splitting with it? take some knotty, stringy, crotches with you for testing. 
no, not talkin bout mo jim. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> have you done any splitting with it? take some knotty, stringy, crotches with you for testing.
> no, not talkin bout mo jim. :msp_tongue:



Gonna test it Saturday... Planned on some Elm and Hedge chunks...
As far as the e-bay thing Jerry, I think seller rating is sort of important, so you may want to sell a couple small items and make sure everything goes well before putting anything up that would have any real value...
But I know little about this junk...


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> have you done any splitting with it? take some knotty, stringy, crotches with you for testing.
> no, not talkin bout mo jim. :msp_tongue:



Just remember Jerry, payback is a beech.:smile2: Good morning everyone it's going to be a beautiful day here,have a good and safe day,


----------



## atvguns

Yup start out slow Jerry and fees are killer they even make a profit off of the shipping charges. There is a auction here now it replaced the classifiers, should be up and running g in a few days


----------



## ropensaddle

jerrycmorrow said:


> have you done any splitting with it? take some knotty, stringy, crotches with you for testing.
> no, not talkin bout mo jim. :msp_tongue:



Even with my TW6 if too knotty the 4 way comes off ! As if it gets bound its peta getting the round unstuck. Most times a knot won't hurt but if its more knot than wood lol the 4 way is off at least until its busted!


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Yup start out slow Jerry and fees are killer they even make a profit off of the shipping charges. There is a auction here now it replaced the classifiers, should be up and running g in a few days



I heard something happened in sommersville on the news... Wasn't paying attention till I heard the town name...


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> Even with my TW6 if too knotty the 4 way comes off ! As if it gets bound its peta getting the round unstuck. Most times a knot won't hurt but if its more knot than wood lol the 4 way is off at least until its busted!



Yea... That pretty much holds true on everything... The nasty stuff always gets pre cut with a saw first...


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> Yea... That pretty much holds true on everything... The nasty stuff always gets pre cut with a saw first...



I thought of selling mine a time or two because firewood here is too dang cheap imo. I have about 30 cords to mutilate though so its hard to part with him! I'm startin to think the labor is just not worth it


----------



## Locust Cutter

ropensaddle said:


> I thought of selling mine a time or two because firewood here is too dang cheap imo. I have about 30 cords to mutilate though so its hard to part with him! I'm startin to think the labor is just not worth it



Well,
If you ever DO sell it, t least put out the all-call on here first please!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

ropensaddle said:


> Yes so



Guy has to sell a lot of wood to Justify that size of splitter.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> I heard something happened in sommersville on the news... Wasn't paying attention till I heard the town name...


Ya the dope heads have been running willd!!!!!!!!!! Actually have had three seperate incident's this week only one made the news the bad part is all of them will be out and walking the streets by the weekend.

Here is a link to the vid I am just glad me and the wife had enough since to figure these people out along time ago and not let our kids go over there. 

[video]http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-man-chases-brownies-out-of-home-at-birthday-party-near-summersville-mo-20121128,0,5474223.story[/video]


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Ya the dope heads have been running willd!!!!!!!!!! Actually have had three seperate incident's this week only one made the news the bad part is all of them will be out and walking the streets by the weekend.
> 
> Here is a link to the vid I am just glad me and the wife had enough since to figure these people out along time ago and not let our kids go over there.
> 
> [video]http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-man-chases-brownies-out-of-home-at-birthday-party-near-summersville-mo-20121128,0,5474223.story[/video]



There was a time when they would have received a bundle of switches on their porch...
I'll bet those folks weren't originally from around there...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> There was a time when they would have received a bundle of switches on their porch...
> I'll bet those folks weren't originally from around there...



You are correct they moved in from chicago


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> Ya the dope heads have been running willd!!!!!!!!!! Actually have had three seperate incident's this week only one made the news the bad part is all of them will be out and walking the streets by the weekend.
> 
> Here is a link to the vid I am just glad me and the wife had enough since to figure these people out along time ago and not let our kids go over there.
> 
> [video]http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-man-chases-brownies-out-of-home-at-birthday-party-near-summersville-mo-20121128,0,5474223.story[/video]





atvguns said:


> You are correct they moved in from chicago



It is the same way here people move to get their kids away from the wrong crowd but they are the wrong crowd. Not always but to often.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is the same way here people move to get their kids away from the wrong crowd but they are the wrong crowd. Not always but to often.



It only takes 1 bad apple to spoil a barrel... 
It takes 10 strong willed good kids to influence one fouled one...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> There was a time when they would have received a bundle of switches on their porch...
> I'll bet those folks weren't originally from around there...



Are those disipline switches.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are those disipline switches.



Warning switches... If ya don't get on the straight and narrow, the group would be back to use em'...
And they were serious...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Or give 'em a G.I. Towel Party... That's cure what ails them...


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Guy has to sell a lot of wood to Justify that size of splitter.



I could knockout a pile of wood that size with my speeco... It might take 3.5 days and 2 gallons of gas, but who's counting... I was looking t the 17 cords sitting outside currently (with the 1.5 to be split) and it occurred to me that I didn't want to know how much time I had in all of the splitting... Let alone the drive-time... I will have an S.S. or a DR. Unless I found a HELL of a deal on a TW-5/6...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The 540i from Work saw Collector lives...
> [video=youtube;UiLeBNxxxik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiLeBNxxxik&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



How do you like the 540 in the wood?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

atvguns said:


> Ya the dope heads have been running willd!!!!!!!!!! Actually have had three seperate incident's this week only one made the news the bad part is all of them will be out and walking the streets by the weekend.
> 
> Here is a link to the vid I am just glad me and the wife had enough since to figure these people out along time ago and not let our kids go over there.
> 
> [video]http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-man-chases-brownies-out-of-home-at-birthday-party-near-summersville-mo-20121128,0,5474223.story[/video]



Ughh....:censored:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How do you like the 540 in the wood?



Cuts like a 346....


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Cuts like a 346....



Super..:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I don't know how a 346 cuts.....


Maybe someday.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I don't know how a 346 cuts.....
> 
> 
> Maybe someday.



They cut a little like my 520...
:msp_biggrin:

Am I helping yet?


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> They cut a little like my 520...
> :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Am I helping yet?



One handed?


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> I don't know how a 346 cuts.....
> Maybe someday.



Very well thank you!



RVALUE said:


> One handed?



If need be, yes. I believe that there may have been one or two occasions that I used my old one one-handed. The balance and feel was good enough, although I don't recommend it for obvious safety reasons... Dan, in your current shape you might need a MS200T...


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Very well thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> If need be, yes. I believe that there may have been one or two occasions that I used my old one one-handed. The balance and feel was good enough, although I don't recommend it for obvious safety reasons... Dan, in your current shape you might need a MS200T...



I can't even handle a coping saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> One handed?



As long as its a big hand I guess...


----------



## RVALUE

I for one miss ol pdqdl, 

But not enough to type one fingered.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I for one miss ol pdqdl,
> 
> But not enough to type one fingered.



Where the heck is Dave anyway???!!!


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Cuts like a 346....



That true or are you pulling our chain? I passed on a 520 at a pawn shop.about a year ago.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That true or are you pulling our chain? I passed on a 520 at a pawn shop.about a year ago.



Morning Kenneth,how's things in Tongy this morning? I think there will be a couple of 346's at the spring gtg to challange that statement Matt.:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

JIM what are you doing inMy neck of the woods. you didn't ask for permission.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Call me if you have time.


----------



## RVALUE

I just did a bit of sawing. Should have been one handed. The vibration of the saw is just the right resonance to set off my thumb.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Dan,things are pretty slow on here tonight,might liven up a little later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got home from a pawn action and saw a new unused Husky 450 sell for $475.00. the guy got a stihl. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah did some cutting today. I got to play with my new to me Solo 694. Good times.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah did some cutting today. I got to play with my new to me Solo 694. Good times.



Love that Bobcat.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Love that Bobcat.



good kitty.


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

Whats all the rukus in here?? Pipe down Dan.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How's it going Les it has been quiet in here for a day or 2. It was a darn fine day today for the 2nd of Dec. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How's it going Les it has been quiet in here for a day or 2. It was a darn fine day today for the 2nd of Dec. :msp_thumbsup:



Little Matt got a darn fine on the way to the GTG. His court is tomorrow in Jasper.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How's it going Les it has been quiet in here for a day or 2. It was a darn fine day today for the 2nd of Dec. :msp_thumbsup:



Pretty day for sure. Went and cut a load of logs to celebrate!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Little Matt got a darn fine on the way to the GTG. His court is tomorrow in Jasper.



Speeding.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn: Dan Sorry about the thumbs.



logging22 said:


> Pretty day for sure. Went and cut a load of logs to celebrate!:hmm3grin2orange:



Are the loggs selling good.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Speeding.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn: Dan Sorry about the thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the loggs selling good.



intermittent tailights


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> intermittent tailights



Wonderwhat the damage for that one will be?:taped:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Pretty day for sure. Went and cut a load of logs to celebrate!:hmm3grin2orange:



How's the price of walnut Les?


----------



## atvguns

Howdy fellow saw nuts


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Such a nice day I burned up some brush today.


----------



## TonyRumore

I didn't get a chance to get out today, but I have all my stuff staged up and ready to go tomorrow morning. Need to finish up the big end of a 40" pecan tree that I cut up a couple weeks ago.

Tony


----------



## Hedgerow

TonyRumore said:


> I didn't get a chance to get out today, but I have all my stuff staged up and ready to go tomorrow morning. Need to finish up the big end of a 40" pecan tree that I cut up a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Tony



Looks good...
But you need some husky's and Dolmars to round out that arsenal...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## TonyRumore

I know......I have been eyeballing some Husky's lately, but to be honest with you, I have never run one. Maybe at the next GTG, I can trade some run time on a few Husky's for some on my Stihls.

I have never seen a Dolmar dealer in my life, so I don't think I'll be taking that route anytime soon.


----------



## Hedgerow

TonyRumore said:


> I know......I have been eyeballing some Husky's lately, but to be honest with you, I have never run one. Maybe at the next GTG, I can trade some run time on a few Husky's for some on my Stihls.
> 
> I have never seen a Dolmar dealer in my life, so I don't think I'll be taking that route anytime soon.



Too bad... The 7900 is the best stock saw ever made...

Got one of those for you to run if ya make it...


----------



## old cookie

I think that is the problem with Dolmer. Dealer network or lack of.I wanted a 7900 but the dealer didnt have one.And wasnt interested in getting one for me,so husqvarna was my second choice.


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_smile:


----------



## atvguns

:d


----------



## sawnami

Tammi and I did the Toys for Tots run yesterday. Couldn't have been a nicer day. They said 1800 bikes participated. 

Had my shipment of lumps of coal delivered special delivery
View attachment 265322


----------



## CMNRallye79

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello folks.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth...


----------



## Showme

TonyRumore said:


> I know......I have been eyeballing some Husky's lately, but to be honest with you, I have never run one. Maybe at the next GTG, I can trade some run time on a few Husky's for some on my Stihls.
> 
> I have never seen a Dolmar dealer in my life, so I don't think I'll be taking that route anytime soon.



Our local Dolmar dealer is a mower repair shop with a Dolmar catalog and MSRP for prices.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt hows the wood business got your shed full again.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt hows the wood business got your shed full again.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Got rid of 3 more cord this weekend...
Not putting it back as fast as I'm loading it out...:bang:
But I got a couple months...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Went out last wkend and cut a couple cord with that cs 56 it is a nice saw not as nice as the 962 but that is expected.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Went out last wkend and cut a couple cord with that cs 56 it is a nice saw not as nice as the 962 but that is expected.:msp_thumbup:



It's always fun to put a new saw through its paces...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> It's always fun to put a new saw through its paces...



Dissected the 540 today, not allot of room to work with the stock piston. It will be getting one from another saw.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Tammi and I did the Toys for Tots run yesterday. Couldn't have been a nicer day. They said 1800 bikes participated.
> 
> Had my shipment of lumps of coal delivered special delivery
> View attachment 265322



That wouldn't be a VW Bug that you were in was it?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand's name came up 3 times today. One was a text from the cafe about the woodwork. One was a comment on Mark's beam. One was ............


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dicected the 540 today, not allot of room to work with the stock piston. It will be getting one from another saw.



Whats Up stranger.




RVALUE said:


> Freehand's name came up 3 times today. One was a text from the cafe about the woodwork. One was a comment on Mark's beam. One was ............



Didn't you know He's a celebrity.


----------



## RVALUE

And I got my green laser pointer in today that I ordered at the last GTG.

Cool.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats Up stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know He's a celebrity.



Just been doin what I do.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dissected the 540 today, not allot of room to work with the stock piston. It will be getting one from another saw.



And a bigger carb... Give it the business stump...!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> And a bigger carb... Give it the business stump...!!!



I'll have to be carefull, this one could end up in the play saw category pretty quick.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Dissected the 540 today, not allot of room to work with the stock piston. It will be getting one from another saw.





Hedgerow said:


> And a bigger carb... Give it the business stump...!!!





Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll have to be carefull, this one could end up in the play saw category pretty quick.:hmm3grin2orange:



Thats the only way it will beat a 346otstir:


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats the only way it will beat a 346otstir:



Aren't they all?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats the only way it will beat a 346otstir:



The lil dollie starts off with a big disadvantage, open transfers. It does have 54cc though.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> That wouldn't be a VW Bug that you were in was it?




Yep, but I was on the outside lookin' in.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Freehand's name came up 3 times today. One was a text from the cafe about the woodwork. One was a comment on Mark's beam. One was ............



I can usually stir up trouble before coffee in the morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> The lil dollie starts off with a big disadvantage, open transfers. It does have 54cc though.



Think of it as a stroked 350...
Cause that's what it is...
Just sayin'
An stuff...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We need a smile / a cup of coffe  Close enough.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Lurch2

:coffee:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We need a smile / a cup of coffe  Close enough.:msp_biggrin:



Morning Kenneth,+1 on the smile.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> :coffee:



Mmmmm... Coffee...
Mornin fellas...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

happy morning to yas. had two cups, good to go (to the pizzer)


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> How's the price of walnut Les?



Cant give it away. Just leave it standing.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Cant give it away. Just leave it standing.



That's what I figured... When it changes, let me know! They're just getting bigger I guess...:msp_confused:


----------



## specter29

hey hedge how much room you got down there to stretch?


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> hey hedge how much room you got down there to stretch?



Between the brother in laws and myself and granny, probably 500 or so and a bunch rented.


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Between the brother in laws and myself and granny, probably 500 or so and a bunch rented.



hmm may have to take a road trip and bring my range finder:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> hmm may have to take a road trip and bring my range finder:biggrin:



The BIL and I are working a deal on 160 that borders him to the north right now... He wants the east 80 and I want the west 80... If we can pull that off, I'll have some of the best deer creek hunting ground around... and a bunch of black walnut...
Cross your fingers


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> :coffee:



:coffee: I did not scroll down far enough, thanks Lurch


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> :msp_w00t:



Thou lookest anxious about much today brother Dan...


----------



## RVALUE

It is so much trouble to type, it's easier to pick a pic on the right. No one looks anyway.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Dan, 

Looks like it is going to be a nice day,


:coffee: :wink2::coffee::msp_w00t:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents,trying to get a early start on things this morning,early for me anyway.:coffee:


----------



## john taliaferro

splitting for next year , oooo more advill and back to it . Splitting some lengthwise  stump i got a bunch of little turbos we could maybe rig up a supercharger .


----------



## Freehand

john taliaferro said:


> splitting for next year , oooo more advill and back to it . Splitting some lengthwise  stump i got a bunch of little turbos we could maybe rig up a supercharger .



We're gonna need pics and prices. 

















































































don't give stump any.


----------



## CMNRallye79

346 xp is not my friend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> 346 xp is not my friend.



Well I guess I could take it of your hands. Just cause I'm a nice guy.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,finished splitting a load of slick barked pizz elm about dark. I had to noodle the rounds so I could load and unload them. This was in the pile of logs a local farmer let me and my neighbor have to get them out of his field.Some black locust,hackberry and elm,very little cleanup :smile2:


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I've got about 1.75-2 cords worth of White Oak down about .25 mile away from my house waiting on me to come limb and buck it. Dad and I are going Friday morning (he gets the stitches out tomorrow) so we'll see what happens there. I guess we have about 25 or more cords of Hedge waiting on us at a friends ranch and about 10 more locally. Now I need to get in gear on the non-hedge wood that I actually sell, as the hedge is just for Dad and I.


----------



## sunfish

CMNRallye79 said:


> 346 xp is not my friend.



I'll take it! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## CMNRallye79

I think it either needs some love from the funky monkey or it broke off in her by stumpy....more power, more power...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

CMNRallye79 said:


> I think it either needs some love from the funky monkey or it broke off in her by stumpy....more power, more power...



Just sayin:msp_biggrin:
[video=youtube_share;x9OwBOU6Vtk]http://youtu.be/x9OwBOU6Vtk[/video]


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just sayin:msp_biggrin:



$up d00d. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> $up d00d. :msp_biggrin:



Just got back from church & choir practice. Cut the two youngest boy's hair and getting ready to go to bed. Fat boy needs some sleep.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning folks, it's gonna be another beautiful day from the tops of the trees in NWA. Hope yours is great one. No coffee here, sorry guys.


----------



## Mo. Jim

CMNRallye79 said:


> Good morning folks, it's gonna be another beautiful day from the tops of the trees in NWA. Hope yours is great one. No coffee here, sorry guys.



No coffee,no work,I'm staying home.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

CMNRallye79 said:


> I think it either needs some love from the funky monkey or it broke off in her by stumpy....more power, more power...



Is it broke-in? My old ported one is sure fun to run, but the newer stock one is holding it's own.
Took over 10 tanks to get right. MM does a lot for em!


----------



## Freehand

Gotta at least do a muffler mod on it. Is it a green cap model? If so gut that cat too.


----------



## sunfish

Freehand said:


> Gotta at least do a muffler mod on it. Is it a green cap model? If so gut that cat too.



+1 on the green cap ETech model!!! The cat muff would have to go!

I haven't muff modded my newer one yet and it has good power. It'll get a MM at some point though.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> +1 on the green cap ETech model!!! The cat muff would have to go!
> 
> I haven't muff modded my newer one yet and it has good power. It'll get a MM at some point though.



My 5100 has a cat muffler... 
Yuk...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> My 5100 has a cat muffler...
> Yuk...



You haven't fixed that yet.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CMNRallye79

Ran better today. On the first tank of fuel It ran Like a scalded ape. Second tank of fuel, yesterday, about a quarter of a tank and it would not come down to idle, then it lost the good low in power. It also smokes every time you rev it up. It poors out smoke until it comes up to speed. Still wont idle down but it acts better. The power was back today. Forth tank of fuel.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You haven't fixed that yet.:biggrin::biggrin:



I've bypassed it, but to truly get rid of it, ya gotta cut the can open and remove the guts...
It's stainless steel, and I don't have a welder I trust to get it back right again...


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ran better today. On the first tank of fuel It ran Like a scalded ape. Second tank of fuel, yesterday, about a quarter of a tank and it would not come down to idle, then it lost the good low in power. It also smokes every time you rev it up. It poors out smoke until it comes up to speed. Still wont idle down but it acts better. The power was back today. Forth tank of fuel.



Richened up the low end... If that don't fix the problem of coming down to idle, back the idle adjustment screw down... I hope you don't have an air leak...
Is the fuel mixture correct at 50:1?


----------



## sunfish

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ran better today. On the first tank of fuel It ran Like a scalded ape. Second tank of fuel, yesterday, about a quarter of a tank and it would not come down to idle, then it lost the good low in power. It also smokes every time you rev it up. It poors out smoke until it comes up to speed. Still wont idle down but it acts better. The power was back today. Forth tank of fuel.





Hedgerow said:


> Richened up the low end... If that don't fix the problem of coming down to idle, back the idle adjustment screw down... I hope you don't have an air leak...
> Is the fuel mixture correct at 50:1?



Something's not right. My newer one ran like chit on the first tank (no power), then slowly got better with more use. Took 11 tanks.

Not idling down sounds like an air leak. The excessive smoke ain't right either? May want to have it checked out before you roach the top end.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Something's not right. My newer one ran like chit on the first tank (no power), then slowly got better with more use. Took 11 tanks.
> 
> Not idling down sounds like an air leak. The excessive smoke ain't right either? May want to have it checked out before you roach the top end.



Hey Don... Are you using synthetic? Or conventional oil???
11 tanks is actually pretty quick for synthetic...


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> Something's not right. My newer one ran like chit on the first tank (no power), then slowly got better with more use. Took 11 tanks.
> 
> Not idling down sounds like an air leak. The excessive smoke ain't right either? May want to have it checked out before you roach the top end.



I agree with Don on this,if adjusting the carb doesn't help,have it checked out asap. The smokeing concerns me also,that is not right.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I agree with Don on this,if adjusting the carb doesn't help,have it checked out asap. The smokeing concerns me also,that is not right.



That's cause it's burnin oil....
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Don... Are you using synthetic? Or conventional oil???
> 11 tanks is actually pretty quick for synthetic...



Dino at that time. Probably wasn't fully broken-in, but at 11 tanks I decided I'd keep it.

Still stock, been thinking of having Stump work it over.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Dino at that time. Probably wasn't fully broken-in, but at 11 tanks I decided I'd keep it.
> 
> Still stock, been thinking of having Stump work it over.



He has an impressive recipe for the 346 now...
I've thought about getting one, just to send over there...
Of course you're gonna need him to work it over to beat the 540...
It's gonna be NASTY...:hmm3grin2orange:
And stuff..


----------



## Mo. Jim

Cut a nice load of hedge this afternoon,got into some 12 to 18" stuff. I'm running a 24" bar on my 359 and it doesn't seem to know or care that some people say that bar and full comp chain is too much for that saw. The 365 stays stays in the truck most of the time,anything over 34" I fire up the PM800 with the 37" bar. I also use the 359 to noodle with. Did I mention I like my 359?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Cut a nice load of hedge this afternoon,got into some 12 to 18" stuff. I'm running a 24" bar on my 359 and it doesn't seem to know or care that some people say that bar and full comp chain is too much for that saw. The 365 stays stays in the truck most of the time,anything over 34" I fire up the PM800 with the 37" bar. I also use the 359 to noodle with. Did I mention I like my 359?



It's funny how a certain saw will just set with a guy eh???
It may not be the perfect tool for the job, but ya just don't care.. 
It's what you like...
That 7900 is mine...
But the 562 is really growing on me...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's funny how a certain saw will just set with a guy eh???
> It may not be the perfect tool for the job, but ya just don't care..
> It's what you like...
> That 7900 is mine...
> But the 562 is really growing on me...



Mine would have to be the 962..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## CMNRallye79

It is 50:1. I rather not burn another top end up. It's being run in three other saws and a blower with no smoking.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> He has an impressive recipe for the 346 now...
> I've thought about getting one, just to send over there...
> Of course you're gonna need him to work it over to beat the 540...
> It's gonna be NASTY...:hmm3grin2orange:
> And stuff..


Yeah, Stumpy has come a long way in two years. I'm bout ready to turn him lose on the 346. 
I'll just tell him to make it faster than your 540. :msp_tongue:

I also need an update on the 365, it has one of his welded pop-ups. Saw is strong as hell, but I want machine work and a flat top! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It's funny how a certain saw will just set with a guy eh???
> It may not be the perfect tool for the job, but ya just don't care..
> It's what you like...
> That 7900 is mine...
> But the 562 is really growing on me...



The 562 is a bad-ass! I modded the muff the other day. :msp_w00t:

But the old 346 is still my fav.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mine would have to be the 962..:msp_thumbup:



It would ride the tractor with me if you sent it back here...
Of course you'd never get it back...

And Don? That XPW needs a flat top....


----------



## RVALUE

I need a dislike button. I'm partial to that 346 and would like to run it someday.


----------



## Locust Cutter

CMNRallye79 said:


> 346 xp is not my friend.





CMNRallye79 said:


> Ran better today. On the first tank of fuel It ran Like a scalded ape. Second tank of fuel, yesterday, about a quarter of a tank and it would not come down to idle, then it lost the good low in power. It also smokes every time you rev it up. It poors out smoke until it comes up to speed. Still wont idle down but it acts better. The power was back today. Forth tank of fuel.



I think you need to send it to live in KS and it'll reside in a loving home, never to give further troubles...:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



sunfish said:


> Something's not right. My newer one ran like chit on the first tank (no power), then slowly got better with more use. Took 11 tanks.
> 
> Not idling down sounds like an air leak. The excessive smoke ain't right either? May want to have it checked out before you roach the top end.



I'm pretty sure I could fix those problems and have it good as new...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> It's funny how a certain saw will just set with a guy eh???
> It may not be the perfect tool for the job, but ya just don't care..
> It's what you like...
> That 7900 is mine...
> But the 562 is really growing on me...



So true,when are you leaving for Wi? I hope to make one of those charity cuts next year,looks like a good time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> So true,when are you leaving for Wi? I hope to make one of those charity cuts next year,looks like a good time.



Headed out in about 6 hrs...
Good night all!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Headed out in about 6 hrs...
> Good night all!!!!



Have a Good trip man! Take pictures!


----------



## old cookie

Hedge there is a really good welder on north main in Webb City.


----------



## RVALUE

Lincoln? Miller? Hobart?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I like Miller the best. :haha::haha::flag:


:coffee: time.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Headed out in about 6 hrs...
> Good night all!!!!



Have a safe trip. you running solo.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have a safe trip. you running solo.



Wife and kids with me...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I've bypassed it, but to truly get rid of it, ya gotta cut the can open and remove the guts...
> It's stainless steel, and *I don't have a welder I trust* to get it back right again...



Do you mean a machine or a person?? I cut Johns apart & welded it back together.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Do you mean a machine or a person?? I cut Johns apart & welded it back together.



My welder is a piece of crap... I could never make a nice bead all the way around the can without blowing holes in the muffler...


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 266181

Looking up
View attachment 266184
View attachment 266191

Looking down on the truck and Dan from sixty feet up. It was a good day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> View attachment 266181
> 
> Looking up
> View attachment 266184
> View attachment 266191
> 
> Looking down on the truck and Dan from sixty feet up. It was a good day.



Nice pictures Mark. Did you get that 346 straightened out?


----------



## RVALUE

Tough to pick up a cable one handed. Just saying.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Kenneth, it did run ok today, still smoking but not nearly as much, has me very perplexed.


----------



## old cookie

Yes he has welders as in machines.And he is a welder as in a person.Really good tig man,


----------



## old cookie

Its Miller time.I will have another.


----------



## RVALUE

Pretty quiet in here today. Must be the jet lag.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got done taking down 2 trees to beat the rain. Probably insurance that it won't rain now. 


One was a 100 footer on a side hill. Put the feet down in a compost pile. 


Truck parked in drop zone. Worked fairly well considering my help. 14 YO that didn't want to be there. Then we took the small branches off of about 10 more trees.

Then ran two tanks thru the 346 bucking firewood. My thumb is unhappy, and convincing the rest of me to follow.

I use my green laser pointer all the time. The second job today was across a barranca from the first. I was at 60 foot, and nailed the HO of the second job with the laser in his yard, through the trees, big hit! Fun!

Those headphones have spoiled us so bad that we can't work without them.

Thanks PDQDL!




Carry on,


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan is it lonely in here:biggrin::biggrin:

Sorry your thumb is giving you fits but its better than the alternative.


----------



## RVALUE

I think the prob with the 346 is the soon to be gone cat convert,.


----------



## logging22

Should rename this thread. The who has a 346 and likes it thread. Jeezo flip!!:jester:


----------



## WetGunPowder

We worked Hedge today like a rented mule- Ya'll can have him back now..........


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Should rename this thread. The who has a 346 and likes it thread. Jeezo flip!!:jester:



Evening Les,how goes it,if you were 500 miles closer I would be happy to get your shop up and running. I have done this before.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Should rename this thread. The who has a 346 and likes it thread. Jeezo flip!!:jester:


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Les,how goes it,if you were 500 miles closer I would be happy to get your shop up and running. I have done this before.




You have 1000 paying customers?


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Les,how goes it,if you were 500 miles closer I would be happy to get your shop up and running. I have done this before.



Thanks for the offer Jim. I wish i had more time for it. Logging full time again. Losing business by not being here. I do stay around after dark though. Some guys like that. They can stop by after working in the woods. Works out pretty good. Gotta work on my inventory. Need lots of stuff.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Ok, I have a question. Why does it seem that hedge is the holy grail of trees to work on here? Am I missing something?


----------



## atvguns

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ok, I have a question. Why does it seem that hedge is the holy grail of trees to work on here? Am I missing something?


 I would rather cut and split a red oak anyday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ok, I have a question. Why does it seem that hedge is the holy grail of trees to work on here? Am I missing something?



Hedge is about the highest btu firewood going. I like hedge,but it is pita to limb out,it makes you earn it. I mainly use it when I bank the stove for the night,I put two big pieces on top when I loaded the stove earlier. I burn mostly locust and oak,but I have a lot of hackberry this year also.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I love Burning Hedge for that very reason, but I agree it's a PITA to get... Then again, my index finger still hurts from sticking a Locust thorn in it earlier today. Dad, little brother and I went out to my buddies ranch today. Cut a very small amount of Hedge (the big stuff will be after awhile and the Stumpbroke will be getting a workout).:hmm3grin2orange: We did remove a lot of smaller Locusts and a few hacks. I also finally got to finish a Burr Oak trunk that I started with the MS660 before I roasted it... Holy Chit Batman! I had the 28" barn on it and there was about 1/2" sticking out. That thing hauls the mail! I can't believe that Stumpy's new recipe is faster.I don't know anyone could aske for more than what my 372 does...:msp_confused:

We also blocked up about 1.5 cords of White oak yesterday, mostly with the 261. I finally got it adjusted into it's sweet spot. I still don't have a tach, so I have no idea what RPM she's turning, but it isn't far off (w/the 16" bar and .050-3/8" chisel) than Dad's old 039 was. A bit less torque, but not much... There will be a 395 in my future but I'm torn currently between a 550xp and a 562xp... I need to win the lottery and buy all 3...:bang:


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## thinkrtinker

morning Dan

hope the thumb does better today


----------



## CMNRallye79

Just flew the pigeons, they are really pretty circling up to head home.
View attachment 266624

View attachment 266626


----------



## sawnami

CMNRallye79 said:


> Ok, I have a question. Why does it seem that hedge is the holy grail of trees to work on here? Am I missing something?



I was introduced to burning hedge the hard way. My Dad brought in a load left over from the previous year from cutting hedge posts and I loaded up the antique stove in the shop with it. I came back to it a little while later and found the back of the stove glowing red and the paint bubbling and smoking on the plaster wall behind it.:msp_scared::msp_crying: A little different from the hickory and ash that we normally burned! I found out that a "little dab will do ya". It won't rot. When I visit the old home place up in North Missouri, I still see the the corner, brace and fence posts in place that my Dad built fence with back in the 60's.


----------



## logging22

Dont have any of that stuff over here in the hills. Maybe the next time Matt makes it over here he will bring some. What say ye brother?? Got any of that to spare??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sorry I haven't been around AS in a month been busy. I am way behind on the thread I'm sure.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry I haven't been around AS in a month been busy. I am way behind on the thread I'm sure.



Who is this guy a Spammer. Posting Picures of a red Chevy van . I thought this was a saw forum..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CMNRallye79

Wish we had more Osage orange here. I see one here and there but nothing bigger than 12 inches in diameter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I was introduced to burning hedge the hard way. My Dad brought in a load left over from the previous year from cutting hedge posts and I loaded up the antique stove in the shop with it. I came back to it a little while later and found the back of the stove glowing red and the paint bubbling and smoking on the plaster wall behind it.:msp_scared::msp_crying: A little different from the hickory and ash that we normally burned! I found out that a "little dab will do ya". It won't rot. When I visit the old home place up in North Missouri, I still see the the corner, brace and fence posts in place that my Dad built fence with back in the 60's.



A little does goes a long way. My wife and I mix it with Marginal wood like maple and old hackberry.




CMNRallye79 said:


> Wish we had more Osage orange here. I see one here and there but nothing bigger than 12 inches in diameter.




It takes it a long time to get big.


----------



## RVALUE

marginal wood..........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt headed home, wish you luck man.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt headed home, wish you luck man.



It was nice having Matt and his family up here this weekend, hoping his travels are uneventful. Looking at radar, once the MN/IA border is in the rearview it will be clear sailing. Once you hit the freeways up here, they're usually kept up fairly well. It's the 2 lanes that tend to suck for a day or two.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> A little does goes a long way. My wife and I mix it with Marginal wood like maple and old hackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes it a long time to get big.



Or paraphrased; even good wood takes a long time to get big!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



RVALUE said:


> marginal wood..........:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Is like opposable thumb(s)??? 

Just wait until you hve the opportunity to tie into a 30"-40" Hedge,... That'll separate the men from the boys in saw speak. Sure gave my old MS660 a workout... Of course I never did open the muffler and tune it properly...:angry2:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Or paraphrased; even good wood takes a long time to get big!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Is like opposable thumb(s)???
> 
> Just wait until you hve the opportunity to tie into a 30"-40" Hedge,... That'll separate the men from the boys in saw speak. Sure gave my old MS660 a workout... Of course I never did open the muffler and tune it properly...:angry2:



I think those 660s need a flash treatment to work properly. You need to ask a teacher how.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Dont have any of that stuff over here in the hills. Maybe the next time Matt makes it over here he will bring some. What say ye brother?? Got any of that to spare??:hmm3grin2orange:



Got lots... Come on over and get a load..
I just wish it was of good enough quality to mill...


----------



## Hedgerow

We seriously need to head a caravan north to the next charity cut in WI...
Bet we could get 50 cord done if we threw enough manpower and splitters at that pile...


----------



## CMNRallye79

I'm in just let me know when.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> We seriously need to head a caravan north to the next charity cut in WI...
> Bet we could get 50 cord done if we threw enough manpower and splitters at that pile...



I got to do something like that years ago with my Great Aunt and Uncle and the Lions Club in Montgomery Creek, CA. I don't remember how many of us there were, but somewhere around 15-18 all total cutting for a local who had broken his back while working on a truck. At the start of the day there were lots of large piles of tree tops. At the end of the day there were 4 piles worth about 4-5 cords each. I think there were 7 splitters going... It was a ball.


----------



## Hedgerow

Not sure how much we got done up there, but I know 4 splitters ran non stop and guys were out in the woods dropping blow overs and JD was hauling em up with the skid steer...
I just figure another couple splitters and a logger or two from da south might have added a cord or 20 to the mountains of firewood Denny delivers out to the folks in need.
He's a real genuine good fella, and his philanthropy is well deserving of as much support as AS can deliver...
Oh, and the company and mini Mac blowing up is pretty good too...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope you and family made it home Safe. it is 6* here this AM


----------



## atvguns

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you and family made it home Safe. it is 6* here this AM



That's cold enough to make a fellers pod shrink up.:msp_angry:


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you and family made it home Safe. it is 6* here this AM



Got back bout 9 or so... 
In good order... 
No cat to be found in the cargo carrier...
:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Got back bout 9 or so...
> In good order...
> No cat to be found in the cargo carrier...
> :msp_wink:



good on ya. glad you skated through that solid moisture.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> good on ya. glad you skated through that solid moisture.



Minneapolis/St Paul were getting hammered while I was driving through there.
Not sure how much they ended up with...


----------



## 8433jeff

About 10 at the airport (south), a bit more to the north and west.

I got to get to one of those cut and split-athons.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening to the few that still stop in.:msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening to the few that still stop in.:msp_sad::msp_sad:



sup kenneth?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

just sitting here in omaha this should be my last week up here. Get to work at home for a while.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening to the few that still stop in.:msp_sad::msp_sad:



I'm here...:msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

I drop in every now and then. Feel like an outsider without a 346 to talk about. I should really get one of those.:help:


----------



## tlandrum

i know where there is one for sale that you would really like :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I'm here...:msp_tongue:



I wish I could sit by the wood stove tonite. 73* withelectric just ain't the same as wood. 



logging22 said:


> I drop in every now and then. Feel like an outsider without a 346 to talk about. I should really get one of those.:help:



You won't be disatisfied. Not a 372 or 2094 but they are nice.


----------



## logging22

Thanks Terry. Doubt i could afford it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Thanks Terry. Doubt i could afford it.



One load of scrape metal will get you one


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> One load of scrape metal will get you one



LOL. I wish. Scrap here went in the toilet. Maybe somebody here will donate one to me.


----------



## tlandrum

around here its going for $80 a 1000 so it would take 12500lbs to buy this one. and it will absolutely put a stock 372 or 2094 to shame in a 8x8 lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I just checked last Sat. 205.00 for shread. 8weeks ago it was 155.00.


----------



## logging22

tlandrum said:


> around here its going for $80 a 1000 so it would take 12500lbs to buy this one. and it will absolutely put a stock 372 or 2094 to shame in a 8x8 lol




PFTTTTTTT!!! I just spit diet pepsi all over my puter!!!! Thats cheap. Can i have two??


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> around here its going for $80 a 1000 so it would take 12500lbs to buy this one. and it will absolutely put a stock 372 or 2094 to shame in a 8x8 lol



Nitro saws don't count Terry...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## tlandrum

last winter when things were slow i bought a td25 dozer with rippers that was junk. it had been setting for 10yrs becouse noone had a way of hauling it off. well i paid 3500 for it where it sat. i pulled my prentice 210 loader next to it and went to work. i it into 5 main sections and used the knucklboom and my skidder to load it onto my lowboy trailer. the thing weighed over 90000lbs. i got paid 15500 for it and it only took 5 days to do the job. it saved my winter last year fromm being a total loss becouse of all the rain we had.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Nitro saws don't count Terry...
> :msp_tongue:



What??? Sure they do. You bout got yours done Matt??


----------



## tlandrum

nitro whats that ,never heard of the stuff. my saws are all stock gas burners:angel:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> What??? Sure they do. You bout got yours done Matt??



So thats what is happening to that makita.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> LOL. I wish. Scrap here went in the toilet. Maybe somebody here will donate one to me.



They gave them away at the last GTG. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> What??? Sure they do. You bout got yours done Matt??



Nope... The little 350 still sits in parts waiting for me to be inspired...
How much compression should I shoot for on it?
I'm thinking 225 or better..???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... The little 350 still sits in parts waiting for me to be inspired...
> How much compression should I shoot for on it?
> I'm thinking 225 or better..???



Not if ya wanna burn nitro. 190-200. Thats what i have been told anyhoo.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So thats what is happening to that makita.



Naa... The smurf is in the work force now...


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Gents!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Dan.:coffee::wink2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning Dan.:coffee::wink2:



Morning Kenneth,Dan,have a safe one.


----------



## RVALUE

Off to the therapist today. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Have a pin so I can't move my thumb. Have to go to therapist to practice so when I can . LOL


Had a bit , end of thumb turned white and smelled. Not happy times.

Its ok now, Soaked it in Febreeze.



Running a saw is a trick. Thank goodness for a little Anti Vibration.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Off to the therapist today. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Have a pin so I can't move my thumb. Have to go to therapist to practice so when I can . LOL
> 
> 
> Had a bit , end of thumb turned white and smelled. Not happy times.
> 
> Its ok now, Soaked it in Febreeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Running a saw is a trick. Thank goodness for a little Anti Vibration.



sounds like a close call. gangrenous? glad you nipped it.
PUT THE SAW DOWN. 
seriously, are you nuts? well, i already know that but even so doncha think it'd be a good idea to not work that thumb just yet?
hang in there. it'll be back to where you can abuse it soon


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Off to the therapist today. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Have a pin so I can't move my thumb. Have to go to therapist to practice so when I can . LOL
> 
> 
> Had a bit , end of thumb turned white and smelled. Not happy times.
> 
> Its ok now, Soaked it in Febreeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Running a saw is a trick. Thank goodness for a little Anti Vibration.





That stinks:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,went to a stihl update meeting yesterday with a friend of mine who works for a stihl dealer. Saw a new concrete chain saw that Stihl has come out with to compete with ICS. It can be had for $2300 and change. It was a good meeting over all,they had a good segment on carburetors and diagnosing piston failures. Had a good meal also.:smile2:


----------



## arborealbuffoon

I heard that there is a new concrete saw ( I believe it is a Steal) that is fuel injected. You hear anything about that Jim?


----------



## Mo. Jim

arborealbuffoon said:


> I heard that there is a new concrete saw ( I believe it is a Steal) that is fuel injected. You hear anything about that Jim?



Yes,it's the TS 500i,they had one at the meeting yesterday and is a very interesting machine. It even has a automatic shutoff for the water valve.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Morning Jim, here some scenery from the snow we got over the weekend.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Morning Jim, here some scenery from the snow we got over the weekend.



yall just go ahead and keep that snow up there. we dont need no stinking snow.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Great pictures Jon,but my first thought was,I wonder what kind of fish they have in a stream like that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Great pictures Jon,but my first thought was,I wonder what kind of fish they have in a stream like that.



Walleye, pike, and smallies...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Walleye, pike, and smallies...



I have to ask, what in the ***l is a smallie and don't tell me it's a little fish. I can catch plenty of those here at home.:biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff

Smallie=small mouth bass, although your description works most of the time, Jim.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mo. Jim said:


> I have to ask, what in the ***l is a smallie and don't tell me it's a little fish. I can catch plenty of those here at home.:biggrin:



If that's the St. Croix as I suspect it is, you can add in some of that southern delicacy known as Catfish in a couple varieties, Sturgeon (some of em 6'+), the usual trash river fish, and possibly some small yellow pieces that might have been part of a mini-Mac prior to Saturday night.

If you're into the trout fishing thing, we've got the Kinnikinnick River, down in GrizzlyAdams86's territory, that's a pretty good trout stream. The Apple river, just south of me gets a nice summer run of Bikini-clad Tuber Fish, but they're rare to nonexistent this time of year.

Smallies are what Largemouths would be if someone had picked on em for centuries about their mouth size, muscular and mean. They're the most fun fishing there is in my book.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mo. Jim said:


> Great pictures Jon,but my first thought was,I wonder what kind of fish they have in a stream like that.



I haven't taken the time to river fish... I prefer ice fishin' and putting out flags/ tip-ups. Never worried about catchin anything, I knew the Bottle Bass were on their way


----------



## Mo. Jim

Steve NW WI said:


> If that's the St. Croix as I suspect it is, you can add in some of that southern delicacy known as Catfish in a couple varieties, Sturgeon (some of em 6'+), the usual trash river fish, and possibly some small yellow pieces that might have been part of a mini-Mac prior to Saturday night.
> 
> If you're into the trout fishing thing, we've got the Kinnikinnick River, down in GrizzlyAdams86's territory, that's a pretty good trout stream. The Apple river, just south of me gets a nice summer run of Bikini-clad Tuber Fish, but they're rare to nonexistent this time of year.
> 
> Smallies are what Largemouths would be if someone had picked on em for centuries about their mouth size, muscular and mean. They're the most fun fishing there is in my book.



Thanks Steve,the sturgeon sound interesting,there are some here in the Mo. river,but I haven't heard of any that size. Catfish we have,three different species,four if you count the spoonbill. The bigger farm ponds have some nice size largemouth bass and crappie. I do know I'm not driving 600 mi. to catch something that looks like a gar.:smile2: Flame On. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Gentlemen.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

backatcha sir


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Gentlemen.



Evenin' Kenneth...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Gentlemen.



Evening Kenneth,Jerry,how goes it. I took the day,heck I take a lot of days off. I hooked up my 22" flat screen monitor today,I don't have to squint anymore to read the screen. Still trying to figure out how to adjust the contrast,no book with it.:msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,Jerry,how goes it. I took the day,heck I take a lot of days off. I hooked up my 22" flat screen monitor today,I don't have to squint anymore to read the screen. Still trying to figure out how to adjust the contrast,no book with it.:msp_confused:



do a google search


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> backatcha sir



Easy with that Sir stuff :yoyo:



Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Kenneth...



All I can say at this point is have another :drink:



Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,Jerry,how goes it. I took the day,heck I take a lot of days off. I hooked up my 22" flat screen monitor today,I don't have to squint anymore to read the screen. Still trying to figure out how to adjust the contrast,no book with it.:msp_confused:



Glad to see you Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Easy with that Sir stuff :yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say at this point is have another :drink:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you Jim.



Still at work... They may frown on that...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Easy with that Sir stuff :yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say at this point is have another :drink:



I've never been one to argue either...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Still at work... They may frown on that...



That is true.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I've never been one to argue either...



Heres to you.:drink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Heres to you.:drink:



Dang it!!! Mines empty.. Gotta run to the shed and grab another!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Dang it!!! Mines empty.. Gotta run to the shed and grab another!!!



That's it... I'm headed to the house...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> That's it... I'm headed to the house...



NO NO NO NO! Stay out there and sharpen that chain! There's is at least another .000000032974534ths of a second in there!!!! HAHAHA!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That's it... I'm headed to the house...



About time workaholic.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> NO NO NO NO! Stay out there and sharpen that chain! There's is at least another .000000032974534ths of a second in there!!!! HAHAHA!



Just for that, I'm gonna get me a little chemical warmth, and hit the garage when I get home...
Gonna make a 60dl round into a square...
That's gonna take WAaaY more than 10 minutes!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna get me a little chemical warmth, and hit the garage when I get home...
> Gonna make a 60dl round into a square...
> That's gonna take WAaaY more than 10 minutes!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



Well, its not cold in my garage but I use chemicals anyway....


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Well, its not cold in my garage but I use chemicals anyway....



Yea... I have shop envy...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening Gents! And goodnight Mrs McGillicuddy wherever you are,...


----------



## Hedgerow

I see Steve and Les lurking about down there...
You guys up for a road trip north sometime????


----------



## logging22

How far north?? We gonna see Santa?:confused2:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> How far north?? We gonna see Santa?:confused2:



Possibly...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WetGunPowder

HO HO HO-How far nort ya gonna go?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

logging22 said:


> How far north?? We gonna see Santa?:confused2:











WetGunPowder said:


> HO HO HO-How far nort ya gonna go?:hmm3grin2orange:



All kinds up here... ya never know.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got in from a grueling day.


----------



## RVALUE

Is it something I said?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Dan!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

oh! we all thought you said "grilling" and was pizzed that you didn't share. sorry. left my reading glasses at home. gonna be a grueling day


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Is it something I said?



Well ya know a bad beer fart will clear any room…...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Happiness is finding out you hooked up to the wrong trailer BEFORE you pull it 200 miles. Cell phones are cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Happiness is finding out you hooked up to the wrong trailer BEFORE you pull it 200 miles. Cell phones are cool.



That woulda sucked...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> That woulda sucked...



Almost as bad as putting on 200 miles thru a blizzard..


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Almost as bad as putting on 200 miles thru a blizzard..



Yea... That sucked a bit... But not near as expensive as you showing up with a load of corn to someone who needed a load of shavings!!!
@7 MPG!!!


----------



## 8433jeff

Did you get 7 mpg in the blizzard?

Do you normally get 7 mpg, cause I get about 5.5.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Did you get 7 mpg in the blizzard?
> 
> Do you normally get 7 mpg, cause I get about 5.5.



I got alot better... In the minivan...
But Jon's running an 18 wheeler... 200 mile wrong load could get pretty expensive...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I got alot better... In the minivan...
> But Jon's running an 18 wheeler... 200 mile wrong load could get pretty expensive...



if the shavings are for floor covering in a chicken house or critter pen just put the corn down. that way you won't have to feed for a little while. course you may have a bunch of bloated critters too. just sayin


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I got alot better... In the minivan...
> But Jon's running an 18 wheeler... 200 mile wrong load could get pretty expensive...



Yeah, and while seven isn't the best, its PDG for 18 wheels and would be an easy 2nd in our fleet.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

4.75 MPG is my average. Mines a 2008 with all that DPF crap on it. Lucky to get 100,000 miles out of a Turbo even. I'm on my 4th one.

Wrong mixture might have ruffled some Turkey feathers!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 4.75 MPG is my average. Mines a 2008 with all that DPF crap on it. Lucky to get 100,000 miles out of a Turbo even. I'm on my 4th one.
> 
> Wrong mixture might have ruffled some Turkey feathers!



We got 2 2008 freightliner 26' box trucks and they only get 6.2... 08 was a bad year for trucks...
They spend as much time in the shop as on the road...


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> We got 2 2008 freightliner 26' box trucks and they only get 6.2... 08 was a bad year for trucks...
> They spend as much time in the shop as on the road...



Way to new for a rookie to drive. 85 Pete, 855 Big Cam II. Tired. Got 4.5 to 6.0 all summer.
92 Pete, Big cam IV, he gets nearly six, or was, now its under or at 5 plus a gallon of 15W-40 a day. (600 miles).
94 has a 3406, gets 5-6. Nearly as many horses as the two above right now.
The 06 Pete with the C 15 is doing OK, hes getting near 7-7.5, and should, as his drivers run is more of a trot.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan get rested up, :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dan get rested up, :msp_biggrin:



Evenin' Kenneth... 
Hey, does this chain pic display properly in the thread?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Kenneth...
> Hey, does this chain pic display properly in the thread?



What picture?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Evenin' Kenneth...
> Hey, does this chain pic display properly in the thread?





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What picture?



No....


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No....



How about this...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

There is now a picture of some alien type of chain.:msp_biggrin: Looks Like square.  needs to be closer to really see detail don't ask me how.


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 267516

346 no muffler anyone care to guess what's happening to this green gas capped saw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> View attachment 267516
> 
> 346 no muffler anyone care to guess what's happening to this green gas capped saw?



Scored piston.:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> View attachment 267516
> 
> 346 no muffler anyone care to guess what's happening to this green gas capped saw?



I'm guessing the hollow can treatment...


----------



## logging22

Empty cans i got. Need more full ones. Wait, we aint talking about beer are we?? Sorry, wrong thread.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ha Les.


----------



## logging22

Ha back at ya Ken. Sup??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to be working close to home for a while.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Are you still in the woods.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Going to be working close to home for a while.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Are you still in the woods.



Well, im finally back in the woods. Skidder was down for 3 months. Really hurt. Friggin parts for those things are crazy anymore. Need a new one. Only bout 150k. Maybe i should get two and donate one. LOL:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Well, im finally back in the woods. Skidder was down for 3 months. Really hurt. Friggin parts for those things are crazy anymore. Need a new one. Only bout 150k. Maybe i should get two and donate one. LOL:msp_biggrin:



With you money that shouldn't be a problem.:tongue2::tongue2::msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> With you money that shouldn't be a problem.:tongue2::tongue2::msp_wink:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I wish brother.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Well, im finally back in the woods. Skidder was down for 3 months. Really hurt. Friggin parts for those things are crazy anymore. Need a new one. Only bout 150k. Maybe i should get two and donate one. LOL:msp_biggrin:



What really hurts is spending the jack to get a new rig, and having to fix it anyway!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I wish brother.:msp_wink:



You and me both. HAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> What really hurts is spending the jack to get a new rig, and having to fix it anyway!!!



Funny you should say jack. Thats what it is. Timberjack. Really good machine. Little outdated and parts are getting harder to find. Still making me money though.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Funny you should say jack. Thats what it is. Timberjack. Really good machine. Little outdated and parts are getting harder to find. Still making me money though.



Maybe invest in a machine shop??? 
Make yer own parts??? Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

8433jeff said:


> Way to new for a rookie to drive. 85 Pete, 855 Big Cam II. Tired. Got 4.5 to 6.0 all summer.
> 92 Pete, Big cam IV, he gets nearly six, or was, now its under or at 5 plus a gallon of 15W-40 a day. (600 miles).
> 94 has a 3406, gets 5-6. Nearly as many horses as the two above right now.
> The 06 Pete with the C 15 is doing OK, hes getting near 7-7.5, and should, as his drivers run is more of a trot.



Nice. 
I don't need (want -YES), but don't need a truck that big. I am thinking strongly however given the current prices for decent 1-ton trucks, of finding an Int'l 4700 series or similar tractor to put a GN hitch on for a wood trailer. Part of me really wants a 5th-wheel but I like the articulation of the GN better when in the pastures. Plus the price is comparable or better in some cases...:taped:


----------



## RVALUE

Evening gents.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

logging22 said:


> Well, im finally back in the woods. Skidder was down for 3 months. Really hurt. Friggin parts for those things are crazy anymore. Need a new one. Only bout 150k. Maybe i should get two and donate one. LOL:msp_biggrin:



Just do like they do up here.. Go buy a brand new one then when your done using it, it mysterious starts on fire... Well a few I've heard of anyways.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Evening gents.



Evenin' Dan...
Mark got that muffler gutted yet???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning folks.


----------



## RVALUE

That cat is one tough dude. Now it's re-assembly time.

However I chose to not talk about it, so as to not pick on the less fortunate. We don't want to get the reputation of being exclusionary. We make no bias against poverty, ignorance, size, state of origin, etc. However having a freak accident or bonehead move is wide open territory.


----------



## RVALUE

For what it is worth, we found a source of sawdust in the 357 shinny's. Plugged the hole, and now get less dust in the air filter. 

Have one more decent tree job to perform before retirement.


----------



## Steve NW WI

logging22 said:


> Funny you should say jack. Thats what it is. Timberjack. Really good machine. Little outdated and parts are getting harder to find. Still making me money though.



Isn't Timberjack now Deere? Parts prices probably went up 40% when they painted em green...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> However I chose to not talk about it, so as to not pick on the less fortunate. We don't want to get the reputation of being exclusionary. We make no bias against poverty, ignorance, size, state of origin, etc. However having a freak accident or bonehead move is wide open territory.




So that means we can come back down for your next get together??? WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> That cat is one tough dude. Now it's re-assembly time.
> 
> However I chose to not talk about it, so as to not pick on the less fortunate. We don't want to get the reputation of being exclusionary. We make no bias against poverty, ignorance, size, state of origin, etc. However having a freak accident or bonehead move is wide open territory.



Man I'm poor, kinda small, and originally from Jersey. Three striker.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Man I'm poor, kinda small, and originally from Jersey. Three striker.



That 3rd strike was a doozie...


----------



## CMNRallye79

At least it wasn't New York City, we'd have to "get a rope".


----------



## Mo. Jim

CMNRallye79 said:


> At least it wasn't New York City, we'd have to "get a rope".



Mega Rep for that one.:smile2:


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Man I'm poor, kinda small, and originally from Jersey. Three striker.



Your free hand slabbin' and chain sharpening abilities put you right back to the top of the list Jason.

(BTW,that's in a good way)


----------



## RVALUE

We had a rope, it ran off on a motorcycle. What color was that ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> We had a rope, it ran off on a motorcycle. What color was that ?



What????


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Man I'm poor, kinda small, and originally from Jersey. Three striker.



Look at the bright side, at least you catch on quick!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> We had a rope, it ran off on a motorcycle. What color was that ?



All I left with was a healthy load if mud Found out that there's no bottom in some areas back up the GTG valley in wet weather. The bike could stay upright without the kickstand down 

BTW It was white when I went in and not-so-white when I left


----------



## RVALUE

The pic is a bit disturbing. Was it pink? Anybody seen a pink bike?
Fuscia?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got some rain last night. haven't checked to see how much.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got some rain last night. haven't checked to see how much.



Morning Kenneth,rained here also,but I will have to check the neighbor's gauge to check the amount. Rain gauges seem to have a short life span around my place. I just made a fresh pot of truck driving coffee and I'm starting to perk up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Is that stronger or weaker than chain sawin' coffee?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> Is that stronger or weaker than chain sawin' coffee?



Morning Bryon,in my case definitely stronger. As Sawnamie said it will float a horse shoe with the horse still attached. You ever get the starter fixed on your Mac 35? Sun is trying to shine,might turn out to a nice day after all.


----------



## logging22

Morning boys and girls! Rain here puts me out for the day. Government timber land. No ruts allowed. What a crock. Anyhoo, stay safe. Jim, have another cup for me brother.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Don I think Matt is ready for some splitter racing. I need to get a good splitter.


----------



## 8433jeff

Steve NW WI said:


> Isn't Timberjack now Deere? Parts prices probably went up 40% when they painted em green...



Maybe. Availability more than likely went up also. Husky should have bought them, then there wouldn't be any parts, just a need for new machines.

And they look better in green anyways. Better than orange, or worse, red.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don I think Matt is ready for some splitter racing. I need to get a good splitter.


 I would add the extra wedges to mine but I dont think the 4" cylinder would handle it:msp_mad:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I would add the extra wedges to mine but I dont think the 4" cylinder would handle it:msp_mad:



Stagger the wedges


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Stagger the wedges



Yes... Notice photo???


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Notice photo???



Matt,what size engine,pump and cylinder are you using on this splitter?
I don't need it,but I know a Dolmar dealer who has a 9010 for $700. He said it has less than three hours on it,it has only been used as a demostrater saw. There is a used one on ebay sitting on $686 with over a day to go.


----------



## RVALUE

In my poor eyesight, the opposing wedges appear to be in line. HOWEVER I would guess that an inch and half or so offset would greatly reduce HP requirements. Just guessing.

Split one by hand and you notice the less work the smaller the pieces also. 

Not criticizing merely sticking my nose in ATVs business.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt,what size engine,pump and cylinder are you using on this splitter?
> I don't need it,but I know a Dolmar dealer who has a 9010 for $700. He said it has less than three hours on it,it has only been used as a demostrater saw. There is a used one on ebay sitting on $686 with over a day to go.



13hp motor and a 22 gpm haldex pump...
28 ton cylinder... We going for a fast cycle time...

That 9010 sounds like a decent deal... 
But I think this splitter is gonna clean out my wood sales budget...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> In my poor eyesight, the opposing wedges appear to be in line. HOWEVER I would guess that an inch and half or so offset would greatly reduce HP requirements. Just guessing.
> 
> Split one by hand and you notice the less work the smaller the pieces also.
> 
> Not criticizing merely sticking my nose in ATVs business.



Yes... First vertical wedge hits 6" before the wings hit... There's a slip in 4th way and a slip in 6 way... On the 6 way, the bottom set will hit just barely before the top, but the log will already be split in half when engaging. If 28 tons won't push that, I'll get a 32...
Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Matt What size Is your wood SToP.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... First vertical wedge hits 6" before the wings hit... There's a slip in 4th way and a slip in 6 way... On the 6 way, the bottom set will hit just barely before the top, but the log will already be split in half when engaging. If 28 tons won't push that, I'll get a 32...
> Hahahahaha!!!!!



My wedge is on the cylinder side not sure how I can mount the wings farther back might just have to convert the whole thing or sell this one and build one myself with log lift of course


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning Matt What size Is your wood SToP.



The ram?
10 wide x ~8 tall...??


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> My wedge is on the cylinder side not sure how I can mount the wings farther back might just have to convert the whole thing or sell this one and build one myself with log lift of course



Yea, Brent put a log lift on this one. The cylinder is so big, it'll throw a 200 lb round at you... Had to put an in line meter on the line to adjust the ammt. of fluid that goes to the cylinder.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The ram?
> 10 wide x ~8 tall...??



The stop were the wedge and ram push the block of wood.


----------



## Locust Cutter

At this point in time, I could care less whether it was a S.S. or a large multi-wedge Hyd splitter, but I am going to have to improve that aspect of the production. Time is the one constant that you can't beat so efficiency is nice. If a TW-7 "Wood" work with crotches, I'd buy that as I like the uniform splits, but apparently that's designed for straight grained "pretty" wood, NOT Hedge Oak and Locust. I'd almost build one, but I don't have the patience to do so over about a 2yr timeframe as that's about what it would require right now...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The stop were the wedge and ram push the block of wood.



Man Kenneth, you lost me... The wedges are stationary. The push plate pushes the wood through the wedge setup...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My splitterthe wedge is on the ram. I see the confusion.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My splitterthe wedge is on the ram. I see the confusion.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Most of them are


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My splitterthe wedge is on the ram. I see the confusion.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yup.. My current splitter is the same way... Wedge on the ram... 
Hoping to change that here in a couple weeks...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Now that we have AT saws, it's about time for an "AT" splitter. Imagine having a a small laser measure that would scan the log quickly (think a photo scanner for reference) figure up the size and deploy the necessary wedge(s) to make a near perfect split each time... Ok, now my brain hurts...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning guys. It sure is nice to leave for work from home.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

I have several splitter / designs if you wish to see what not to do.


----------



## atvguns

RVALUE said:


> I have several splitter / designs if you wish to see what not to do.



Your (what not to do) pictures are usually pretty convincing :msp_thumbsup: post away.


----------



## Hedgerow

Picked up an Echo from Iowa Friday. New in box... Very nice saw...


----------



## rburg

That is an echo model that I would like to run one day. Are you going to port it?


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> That is an echo model that I would like to run one day. Are you going to port it?



Not for a while... My nephew adopted it already... I sorta had him in mind for it anyway.
He liked it first time he laid hands on it...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Picked up an Echo from Iowa Friday. New in box... Very nice saw...



Well I see the mag case. That looks like a stout saw. I'm curious how it'll run compare to a 357xp/562xp/039 or MS361-2/Dolmar 6401... Tell 'ya what Matt, I'll trade you the Dolkita for that saw, just to have another potential 7900!!!:yoyo:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Not for a while... My nephew adopted it already... I sorta had him in mind for it anyway.
> He liked it first time he laid hands on it...



Well, it was worth a try...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

I just received a package in the mail that I was not expecting. I thought what the heck is this. It didnt take me long to find out what was inside, a brand new stihl cap. Apparently at the spring gtg I had teased a member enough about stealing his stihl hat that he felt sorry for me and sent me a christmas present. 

So a big thank you goes out to MOJIM the kindness will not be forgotten. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> I just received a package in the mail that I was not expecting. I thought what the heck is this. It didnt take me long to find out what was inside, a brand new stihl cap. Apparently at the spring gtg I had teased a member enough about stealing his stihl hat that he felt sorry for me and sent me a christmas present.
> 
> So a big thank you goes out to MOJIM the kindness will not be forgotten. :msp_thumbsup:



Hope you like it as there are no returns.


----------



## rburg

Be sure and let us know how the nephew likes it. Is this the nephew that came to wiggs gtg this spring


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Be sure and let us know how the nephew likes it. Is this the nephew that came to wiggs gtg this spring



Yup.. Same one.. He saw the light and sold the 028... Needed a replacement...
Serious upgrade in my eyes...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I just received a package in the mail that I was not expecting. I thought what the heck is this. It didnt take me long to find out what was inside, a brand new stihl cap. Apparently at the spring gtg I had teased a member enough about stealing his stihl hat that he felt sorry for me and sent me a christmas present.
> 
> So a big thank you goes out to MOJIM the kindness will not be forgotten. :msp_thumbsup:



I'm glad I'm not a whiner. I might end up with a ......well you get the picture.


----------



## atvguns

Dan i am going to find you a hat with a picture of tim taylor and says do not try this at home:msp_w00t:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> I'm glad I'm not a whiner. I might end up with a ......well you get the picture.



Dan's was made on the spot. How's that for service?


----------



## sawnami

Found you a hat Dan


----------



## RVALUE

It is not nice to pick on the handicapped.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,worked on another 028 super today. Stripped it down and gave it a good cleaning and reassembled it. New starter rope and handle,put some good looking covers on it and changed it over to a rim type sprocket,etc. Fired up fine,adjusted carb and put her in some wood,I could even lean on it and no bog,just kept throwing chips. I thought allright,then I noticed gas seeping out of the back of the gas tank.:bang: Put it back in the garage and went and got a cup of coffee to settle my nerves. I'll change the handle out another day. 
I spent the rest of the afternoon moveing and stacking a big pile of wood I wanted too get under cover before the snow storm hits tomorrow night.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,worked on another 028 super today. Stripped it down and gave it a good cleaning and reassembled it. New starter rope and handle,put some good looking covers on it and changed it over to a rim type sprocket,etc. Fired up fine,adjusted carb and put her in some wood,I could even lean on it and no bog,just kept throwing chips. I thought allright,then I noticed gas seeping out of the back of the gas tank.:bang: Put it back in the garage and went and got a cup of coffee to settle my nerves. I'll change the handle out another day.
> I spent the rest of the afternoon moveing and stacking a big pile of wood I wanted too get under cover before the snow storm hits tomorrow night.



I feel your 028 pain Jim...


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> It is not nice to pick on the *handi(semi)capable*.



There, fixed it for 'ya Dan! I'm always here to help!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

for those frequent visitors, they might not recognize the shop. I've been remodeling and re-arranging.

Getting ready to put on a new hat. ..... 

And had to build a box to hide the 346's in. (In case Les came by) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 

Should be operational in a week or so.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Heres to a good day:coffee::coffee:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,picked up two saws off the local CL. A 038 parts saw in a box and and a nice 034 with a busted rear handle. Sorry Dan it's not a super. Still waiting for the snow they have been forecasting,but it's a long time before morning.


----------



## RVALUE

Evening


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Evening



Evenin Dan...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Evenin Dan...


Howdy Y'All!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Sup fellers


----------



## Freehand

wasssssssap. :feel_good:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Freehand said:


> wasssssssap. :feel_good:



WAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPP:msp_tongue:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPP:msp_tongue:



Well I am (not that I wasn't before) now TRULY amazed by and satisfied with the 372 you built,... I ran it with the 28" bar and full comp chain, in semi cured 30" Burr Oak. I wish I would have videoed it before, to time it, but Dad and I are BOTH quite positive that it smoked the old 660...:hmm3grin2orange: That thing hauls... Come tax time, I will either have you build me a 562xp or a 395xp, (if I can't afford both simultaneously).


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I am (not that I wasn't before) now TRULY amazed by and satisfied with the 372 you built,... I ran it with the 28" bar and full comp chain, in semi cured 30" Burr Oak. I wish I would have videoed it before, to time it, but Dad and I are BOTH quite positive that it smoked the old 660...:hmm3grin2orange: That thing hauls... Come tax time, I will either have you build me a 562xp or a 395xp, (if I can't afford both simultaneously).



A ported 372 will OWN a stock 660...
Port the 660, and you " might" have a contest... 
Maybe...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> A ported 372 will OWN a stock 660...
> Port the 660, and you " might" have a contest...
> Maybe...:msp_sneaky:



I smell a build off.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I smell a build off.:msp_sneaky:



I'll hold the stop watch..!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I'll hold the stop watch..!!!



Thats not much fun Matt. Thought you might wanna build one or the other. Ive got a couple 066 that need something done with them.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I'll volunteer my Stumpbroke to the cause to receive the "New Recipe" and then run it against either Hal's "modified" 660 or any that Stumpy builds for someone else... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Thats not much fun Matt. Thought you might wanna build one or the other. Ive got a couple 066 that need something done with them.



Hmmmm... I'll see if I can stirr sumpthin up...


----------



## logging22

Now your talking! Its been done several times between the two. But could be fun.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'd still love to find a nice 084 like yours (and then the $$$ to pay for it)... One of these days I'll have a 6 cube.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Now your talking! Its been done several times between the two. But could be fun.



I got a better Idea... Why don't you send me a box of parts adding up to a 066, and let me see what I can do with it...
Preferably a case with a serviceable lower end if ya got one... 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum

yeah les send me one of those box o saws while your mailing them out. im sure i can find a use for it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Let me see what i can come up with.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> yeah les send me one of those box o saws while your mailing them out. im sure i can find a use for it :hmm3grin2orange:



How's the racing been going Terry?


----------



## tlandrum

its the off season right now. i have decided to sell most all my race saws. i want to build a new shop and the money i have rolled into those saws and chains would build a nice one.


----------



## logging22

tlandrum said:


> its the off season right now. i have decided to sell most all my race saws. i want to build a new shop and the money i have rolled into those saws and chains would build a nice one.



:msp_confused:


----------



## tlandrum

i hate to sell any toys but you do with out when needed.


----------



## Hedgerow

tlandrum said:


> its the off season right now. i have decided to sell most all my race saws. i want to build a new shop and the money i have rolled into those saws and chains would build a nice one.



New shops rock... I got to tour a couple dandy's when up in Wisconsin earlier this month...
Those boys are serious about their shops...
And heaters...


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> New shops rock... I got to tour a couple dandy's when up in Wisconsin earlier this month...
> Those boys are serious about their shops...
> And heaters...



Jon mentioned he had no real need for the house. 

Have to be serious about heat up there


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Jon mentioned he had no real need for the house.
> 
> Have to be serious about heat up there



I wouldn't either... It's got heat, beer, tools, TV, beer, couches, recliners, beer, cheese,more beer...
Pssshhh.... I'd never leave... :msp_confused:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

mweba said:


> Jon mentioned he had no real need for the house.
> 
> Have to be serious about heat up there





Hedgerow said:


> I wouldn't either... It's got heat, beer, tools, TV, beer, couches, recliners, beer, cheese,more beer...
> Pssshhh.... I'd never leave... :msp_confused:



It just needs a real mechanic who knows how to actually repair things, instead of just break stuff...:help:


----------



## RVALUE

Evening Gents!


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Evening Gents!



Evening Dan!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hey Jim, Conner says HI


----------



## Locust Cutter

Howdy All!
Jim,
No I haven't fixed the starter on that 35 yet... I still need to get by the shop to get new thicker rope. The last rope I bought couldn't take the compression load of the engine and snapped... I just keep forgetting. One of these days...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> Howdy All!
> Jim,
> No I haven't fixed the starter on that 35 yet... I still need to get by the shop to get new thicker rope. The last rope I bought couldn't take the compression load of the engine and snapped... I just keep forgetting. One of these days...



As long as you get it fixed before the next gtg,Kenneth picked up one this fall here in St. Joe. I need to dig in my stash and find a new chain for mine.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Lurch2

$^@# the world didn't end. Now I gotta go to work.:msp_mad:


----------



## CMNRallye79

I bet the odds and went to California. The traffic is still bad. Thought they all might hole up in their bunkers.


----------



## sawnami

Finished my Christmas shopping. Thought I'd splurge this year and go for chunks instead of lumps.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Finished my Christmas shopping. Thought I'd splurge this year and go for chunks instead of lumps.



Is that mine or Dan's Christmas present? It would make a nice paper weight,needs to be clear coated though.


----------



## RVALUE

I have been practicing restraint. I wanted to take a pic of this:

Today in Radio Shack, a really short female dwarf came in holding a regular sized guy's hand guiding him, AS HE WAS BLIND!

Now the good part, they were looking to buy a camcorder. I had to abort my shopping spree and leave. I couldn't watch it. They were discussing the attributes of the different camcorders, and he was blind.......


----------



## RVALUE

PS

There is a security camera in the store that I can get the video of for the right price.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,I see you lurking down there Kenneth,did you get the nasty weather in Tongy that we had up here yesterday morning?


----------



## Hedgerow

All we got was wind... Cold ass wind...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,I see you lurking down there Kenneth,did you get the nasty weather in Tongy that we had up here yesterday morning?



Not as bad as I have seen. but bad enough. wind was tough.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> All we got was wind... Cold ass wind...



We had winds 30 mph,gusting high as 50,causing a whiteout. They closed I29 from St. Joe. to the Iowa border for several hours and had wide spread power outages. It was a good day to stay home if you could. Snow accumulation was only one to three inchs,but a lot of drifting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> We had winds 30 mph,gusting high as 50,causing a whiteout. They closed I29 from St. Joe. to the Iowa border for several hours and had wide spread power outages. It was a good day to stay home if you could. Snow accumulation was only one to three inchs,but a lot of drifting.



Homlite410 "Mike", said they got 12" of snow and 40+ mph winds!!!
Them Iowa guys must not be livin' right...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Zero wind here. And a whopping 6°


----------



## Locust Cutter

Here's what Dad and I did today,... We would have split the last rounds, but the shear bolt broke on the ram/wedge interface when it got in a bind while retracting...:taped: Oh well.

View attachment 269024


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> Here's what Dad and I did today,... We would have split the last rounds, but the shear bolt broke on the ram/wedge interface when it got in a bind while retracting...:taped: Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 269024



With that tiny azz pic it looks like a load of toilet paper on a tonka truck


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I have been practicing restraint. I wanted to take a pic of this:
> 
> Today in Radio Shack, a really short female dwarf came in holding a regular sized guy's hand guiding him, AS HE WAS BLIND!
> 
> Now the good part, they were looking to buy a camcorder. I had to abort my shopping spree and leave. I couldn't watch it. They were discussing the attributes of the different camcorders, and he was blind.......



Best laugh I've had all week.


----------



## RVALUE

Sent from my office after hour and half on phone to India hooking up two routers. Very complicated.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> With that tiny azz pic it looks like a load of toilet paper on a tonka truck



It wasn't really large; about 1.5 cords.


----------



## Freehand

Locust Cutter said:


> It wasn't really large; about 1.5 cords.



Big enough. I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't cut any for two seasons now. Went on firewood cutting binge three years ago and put up enough for three and a half.Can't bring myself to sell it.


----------



## john taliaferro

That takes my 1/2 pickup load of pine .


----------



## RVALUE

I lucked out. I was going to the movies with my kids. Looked interesting. I thought it said 'the habit'. I thought it should have been a movie about a 30 year old wealthy housewife that was a bit bored hired handymen for projects around the house to break the monotony. 


Come to find out it was the hobbit. Run like heck........So now back at the shop......


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Big enough. I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't cut any for two seasons now. Went on firewood cutting binge three years ago and put up enough for three and a half.Can't bring myself to sell it.



I know that feeling... It hurts to watch all that firewood go down the road... 
But the CAD demands it.... 
:msp_confused:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I know that feeling... It hurts to watch all that firewood go down the road...
> But the CAD demands it....
> :msp_confused:



I used to cut every fall before gun season, last few years I've been busier than a whore on payday ......:misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I used to cut every fall before gun season, last few years I've been busier than a whore on payday ......:misdoubt:



Yeesh.... That's pretty busy!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> I used to cut every fall before gun season, last few years I've been busier than a whore on payday ......:misdoubt:



I hope that you are making as much money as they do.


----------



## Locust Cutter

*"Toy" Hauler*

Here's the Toyota doing what it does best: being a mechanical wheelbarrow... :msp_smile:
View attachment 269142


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Here's the Toyota doing what it does best: being a mechanical wheelbarrow... :msp_smile:
> View attachment 269142



That wheel barrow is a little overloaded.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Here's the Toyota doing what it does best: being a mechanical wheelbarrow... :msp_smile:
> View attachment 269142



I use a 94 Toyota as my wood truck. Love it! 

Take that tool box out man, get more wood in that thing! :msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> I use a 94 Toyota as my wood truck. Love it!
> 
> Take that tool box out man, get more wood in that thing! :msp_smile:



I 'd love to, but I don't have the o.e.m. jack, lug wrench or spare tire lowering rod. I guess it's a moot point to have a floor jack and a 4-way in there w/o being able to lower my own spare though... It IS really handy for keeping log chains, dull saw chains, chaps and other miscellaneous tools separated from the saws/wood/public eye,... I've tried finding a spare rod locally but none of the salvages have them and the local Stealership wants $95 for it...:bang: It would still be cheaper than calling a tow truck, but it's the principle of the matter,...


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That wheel barrow is a little overloaded.:hmm3grin2orange:



Nahhh... It's just grunting a bit,... There will be overloads going on it...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Was cruisin C-Llist & found this. 
116cc chainsaw

Also, does anybody have any 051 parts?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

How about a 1954 model 031av.
Stihl chainsaw


----------



## atvguns

stumpys customs said:


> how about a 1954 model 031av.
> stihl chainsaw



no


----------



## Stumpys Customs

atvguns said:


> no



It has to be an early prototype Model Profile: 031 AV


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> I 'd love to, but I don't have the o.e.m. jack, lug wrench or spare tire lowering rod. I guess it's a moot point to have a floor jack and a 4-way in there w/o being able to lower my own spare though... It IS really handy for keeping log chains, dull saw chains, chaps and other miscellaneous tools separated from the saws/wood/public eye,... I've tried finding a spare rod locally but none of the salvages have them and the local Stealership wants $95 for it...:bang: It would still be cheaper than calling a tow truck, but it's the principle of the matter,...



I might know where that stuff is......

just saying.


----------



## Jwalker1911

Locust Cutter said:


> I 'd love to, but I don't have the o.e.m. jack, lug wrench or spare tire lowering rod. I guess it's a moot point to have a floor jack and a 4-way in there w/o being able to lower my own spare though... It IS really handy for keeping log chains, dull saw chains, chaps and other miscellaneous tools separated from the saws/wood/public eye,... I've tried finding a spare rod locally but none of the salvages have them and the local Stealership wants $95 for it...:bang: It would still be cheaper than calling a tow truck, but it's the principle of the matter,...



I have a friend that runs a salvage yard,what year is the truck I could sure check.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Jwalker1911 said:


> I have a friend that runs a salvage yard,what year is the truck I could sure check.



'92. The actual truck jack and wrench would be nice, but I really need the lowering rod, as without it, I still cannot change my own tire,... :bang:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> '92. The actual truck jack and wrench would be nice, but I really need the lowering rod, as without it, I still cannot change my own tire,... :bang:



You don't listen very well do you. I know people with 92 Toyotas.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## RVALUE

We saw a unit picture from Afghanistan, all looks as well as could be expected.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Christmas Eve Morning Dan.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:coffee::coffee: Is ready Going to be a busy day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Dan and everyone else out there in gtg land. Hope everyone has a good holiday,but remember Christmas and Xmas are not the same thing. Embrace your family and friends as life can be a fleeting thing. Take a moment and say a short prayer for our troops that can't be home for Christmas. I can't say that I love you all,but I do like 99.9 percent of you.:smile2: Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Dan and everyone else out there in gtg land. Hope everyone has a good holiday,but remember Christmas and Xmas are not the same thing. Embrace your family and friends as life can be a fleeting thing. Take a moment and say a short prayer for our troops that can't be home for Christmas. I can't say that I love you all,but I do like 99.9 percent of you.:smile2: Later Jim



Amen Brother


----------



## logging22

Where is WSC?? Anybody seen or heard from him lately?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Merry Christmas 
from the Stumpy clan.​


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Where is WSC?? Anybody seen or heard from him lately?



Who??? This guy???


----------



## logging22

Yep. Where he been and stuff?


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Yep. Where he been and stuff?



He been clearing for fencerows and gatherin' eggs I would guess... Maybe fryin' some chicken???


----------



## Mo. Jim

I don't remember his name,but wasn't he at one of the gtg's.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

merry Christmas to all of yas. i'd be curious as to who the 0.1% is that jim don't like. nah, never mind, it might hurt too much to know.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I don't remember his name,but wasn't he at one of the gtg's.



Real time live feed on WSC's winter storm preparations... They fixin to get whacked tomorrow...






He's more prepared than me...
:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

You folks should be up here. Im out ice fishing and catching lots of northern pike. I caught my limit of 3 on saturday, we brought 7 home yesterday, and as of right now we have 5 on the ice for today. Have caught and released 3 over 30". Gonna be a fish fry up here soon.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Real time live feed on WSC's winter storm preparations... They fixin to get whacked tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's more prepared than me...
> :msp_scared:



I could do without the "Bug", but the rest would be nice, including the garage...


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Merry Christmas everyone!!!*


----------



## CMNRallye79

View attachment 269463
View attachment 269464


Two trees for....I think it was Jerry said he'd get a bigger bar if I could find a bigger tree. Oak eleven feet across. Then the largest petrified tree in the world.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> You folks should be up here. Im out ice fishing and catching lots of northern pike. I caught my limit of 3 on saturday, we brought 7 home yesterday, and as of right now we have 5 on the ice for today. Have caught and released 3 over 30". Gonna be a fish fry up here soon.



Merry Christmas everyone!


Absolutely love that avatar Andy


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well a Fiskars X27 followed me home from My Mother's family's Christmas tonight! I can't wait to try it in some freshly cut, dry Oak tomorrow if it doesn't snow tomorrow... Maybe even if it does!


----------



## Hedgerow

Merry Christmas all... Enjoy the Fiskars Bryan... It's a good tool.:taped:
The turkey is in brine... 
Got a glass of Makers Mark 46...
Just got some presents from Lisa and the kids...
Pork is finishing from the smoker...
Fire in the wood stove...
It really doesn't get any better...
And knowing the reason for this holiday is quite simply awesome...

I don't deserve this...
And I know it...
:msp_sleep:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning gents and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning gents and Merry Christmas.



Chilly out this morning Jim... Stay warm!!!
Had to move the turkey from the brine bag, to the smoker...
We're rockin' now!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Friends! Merry Christmas!

I hope today is better than ever for you all.



























Sent from the .001


----------



## CMNRallye79

Lol...that was worth the smile. Merry Christmas.


----------



## sawnami

Getting ready for the whirling vortex of torn-off gift wrapping paper when the grandkids arrive. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*MUSHINESS WARNING*​A very Merry Christmas to the finest group of folks I've ever met. This year has been an unbelievable blessing to us! It still amazes me that only a year ago, I would never have imagined packing up a pile of chainsaws and driving hours and hours to stay at someone's house I've never met and experience what we have this year. You are all amazing and I feel honored to have met those that I have, and look forward to meeting those that I haven't!

*Wishing my chainsaw family a very Merry Christmas!!!
:kilt::kilt:
The Dodgegeeks​*


----------



## Lurch2

Merry Christmas all. Hope everyone gets what they need. Or maybe what they want. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

sarahdodgegeek said:


> *MUSHINESS WARNING*​A very Merry Christmas to the finest group of folks I've ever met. This year has been an unbelievable blessing to us! It still amazes me that only a year ago, I would never have imagined packing up a pile of chainsaws and driving hours and hours to stay at someone's house I've never met and experience what we have this year. You are all amazing and I feel honored to have met those that I have, and look forward to meeting those that I haven't!
> 
> *Wishing my chainsaw family a very Merry Christmas!!!
> :kilt::kilt:
> The Dodgegeeks​*



Have a big Christmas rep Sara. I wish you and Andy a Merry Christmas and hope to see you folks at one of the gtg's next year.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Getting ready for the whirling vortex of torn-off gift wrapping paper when the grandkids arrive.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS to all!!



Merry Christmas Steve and family,I guess you gave that paper weight to Dan since it didn't show up here.:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Merry Christmas may everyone Have a very special day with family and friends.:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## warjohn

Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy the time with your families.


----------



## Showme

Merry Christmas. I hope the next year is kind to all.


----------



## logging22

Well, the paper tornado is over. Grand kids are playing with the new toys. Ham in the oven. Snack trays making the rounds to everybody. Have a Merry Christmas everyone. Stay warm. Blizzard warning for the ozarks tonight.


----------



## Locust Cutter

The lids were elated at the gifts they got. Plenty of silly dress-up princess clothes and a pink Daisy Red Ryder for my daughter, farm-type toys for both, new cowboy boots for my son and a small set of chaps... Now to get my near-frozen house back up to operating temperature. The stove is working overtime with seasoned Hedge and Locust and the housefan is pulling the warmth from the living room outward... I wish I could have done better for the kids and my loving wife, but it was still a pretty darn good Christmas. A lot more than many have and we're painfully ware and thankful of that. Now if we could get some of that snow!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Merry Christmas to all the great people who make this thread stay on page one. Never did I think a modded 365 xt would be what would make me smile at Christmas. Looking forward to another fantastic gtg this spring:chainsawguy:


----------



## atvguns

Well my christmas present sucks.





But I guess that's what a shop vac is suppose to do.



Merry christmas everyone


----------



## sunfish

Merry Christmas guys and gals!


----------



## logging22

Where is all the snow??


----------



## Freehand

NWS - National Mosaic Enhanced Radar Image: Full Resolution Loop

South.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No snow 20 * slight breeze. Chilly out side.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No snow 20 * slight breeze. Chilly out side.:msp_thumbsup:



It's 14 degrees here,north wind blowing and chilly is a understatement,it's flat cold out there.:msp_smile: Hope you and your family had a nice Christmas.


----------



## Steve NW WI

We topped out at 10 here today, -7 this morning. Gonna be another cold one tonight before it warms up a bit tomorrow. When we get a good cold snap (-20 or so at night), then I'll have to test out that Hedge that Matt dropped off this summer.

A little on the late side, but Merry Christmas to all my Mozarkian friends.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> NWS - National Mosaic Enhanced Radar Image: Full Resolution Loop
> 
> South.



Jason I was at my GF's for Christmas dinner and her daughter was showing me a thread called Girls did this to me. These little boys were smileing,crying,drinking,etc and your avatar was one of them. She printed me off a 5by7 copy of it,which will be framed and set on my desk. I can relate to that look a lot of mornings and that picture is always good for a smile.


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> ... Now to get my near-frozen house back up to operating temperature. The stove is working overtime with seasoned Hedge and Locust and the housefan is pulling the warmth from the living room outward...



Seasons greetings to all! I been trolling all along, just didn't have much to say.

That house will warm up better if you blow the cold air from the far end of the house toward the stove; it follows the floor rather nicely, and the hot air that is floating up by the ceiling will circulate quicker back into the cold parts of the house. It seems strange, but it works much better that way than trying to blow the heat back to the cold parts of the house.

I put one fan on the far end of the house at the end of the hallway. It picks up the cold air from 3 bedrooms and the warmer air drifts into each bedroom; this also cools off the overheated end of the house by the wood stove.


----------



## Freehand

What PDQ said and put an exterior air intake snorkel on that stove if you can. You wouldn't believe what a difference it makes.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well it is situated very near a very LEAKY french door... Some MENSA candidate installed in on the North side of my house, with a pasture and tree row that act like a North wind funnel to the door...:mad2: I have though about plumbing in a fresh (Cold) air line in from the wall chase that it butts up against... There's already a dryer vent going through there anyway.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

I'm a bit late with it, but hope you all had a merry Christmas. Sorry I've been such a stranger this year, hopefully I can be more social in 2013!:msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Has anyone on here had dealings with Security Internet Services? They say they are 20 times faster than HughesNet and no overages. I'm sick and tired of this old slow dialup. I could live with the $60 dollars a month if the service is there. I hear pro's and con's on other services.


----------



## john taliaferro

Merry Christmas , any one heard from Stump and Les ? I got a new tail gate for the old ford ,and a shirt . Yo all do any good ?


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> What PDQ said and put an exterior air intake snorkel on that stove if you can. You wouldn't believe what a difference it makes.:msp_ohmy:



:agree2:

All the air inside your home that goes into your firebox and up the flue MUST be replaced with cold air from outside...BRRR! Then, you are burning more wood, trying to heat up the cold air coming into the house to keep the fire burning. It's a vicious circle. 

Effectively, that wood stove is a giant vacuum; pumping your warm interior air up the flue and putting a mild vacuum on the entire inside of the house. That cold air WILL come inside, because the draft pressure is sucking it into your home.

Give your stove a direct "outside air" vent, and it will do two things: 
1. It will start easier with a reduced tendency to smoke inside the building and it will have better "draft". This is particularly important if your house is very tight. Leaky houses don't notice this improvement as much.
2. The overall heat in the house will be dramatically improved, mostly in the coldest spots that have the most drafty area. Those french doors come to mind...

When it is below 10° outside, I must open a window in my basement in order to force the smoke up the chimney. You see, my house is pretty tight and I didn't have the foresight to employ the "outside air" option on my fireplace insert. Someday, when I take that 450lb behemoth out to service it, I will fix that problem.


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> :agree2:
> 
> All the air inside your home that goes into your firebox and up the flue MUST be replaced with cold air from outside...BRRR! Then, you are burning more wood, trying to heat up the cold air coming into the house to keep the fire burning. It's a vicious circle.
> 
> Effectively, that wood stove is a giant vacuum; pumping your warm interior air up the flue and putting a mild vacuum on the entire inside of the house. That cold air WILL come inside, because the draft pressure is sucking it into your home.
> 
> Give your stove a direct "outside air" vent, and it will do two things:
> 1. It will start easier with a reduced tendency to smoke inside the building and it will have better "draft". This is particularly important if your house is very tight. Leaky houses don't notice this improvement as much.
> 2. The overall heat in the house will be dramatically improved, mostly in the coldest spots that have the most drafty area. Those french doors come to mind...
> 
> When it is below 10° outside, I must open a window in my basement in order to force the smoke up the chimney. You see, my house is pretty tight and I didn't have the foresight to employ the "outside air" option on my fireplace insert. Someday, when I take that 450lb behemoth out to service it, I will fix that problem.



Hmmmmm I need to figure out a way to do that.:msp_confused:


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> I'm a bit late with it, but hope you all had a merry Christmas. Sorry I've been such a stranger this year, hopefully I can be more social in 2013!:msp_smile:



You are taking good care of my John Deere aren't you?:msp_wink:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Stumpy,

Got to clear your mail box.

Hal


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> I'm a bit late with it, but hope you all had a merry Christmas. Sorry I've been such a stranger this year, hopefully I can be more social in 2013!:msp_smile:



glad to see you're alive and well brandon. been wondering bout ya. did ya ever get that old oly going?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

been wonderin bout you too dave. first you was chatty cathy and then poof, you was gone. hope all is well for you. glad you're back.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hoping all yalls had a great Christmas. i know i did.
we finally have an empty house. couldn't even get near the puter since it resides in one of the overflow beddingdown rooms. ah! back to some peace and tranquility. always love having my kids and grandkids around but always glad when they're gone too. 
wait! what's that sound? oh, silence. golden. need the rest. 
God's blessings on all of yas for the next year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> hoping all yalls had a great Christmas. i know i did.
> 
> God's blessings on all of yas for the next year.



Same to you Jerry and to everyone here.


----------



## logging22

I there more snow in the forcast? Im getting conflicting reports. Stoopid weather men cant make up their minds. PFTTTTT.


----------



## Freehand

They've decreased our chances for Saturday to nothing as of this morning. The only job in the world where you can be wrong most of the time and still get paid.


----------



## Steve NW WI

pdqdl said:


> :agree2:
> 
> All the air inside your home that goes into your firebox and up the flue MUST be replaced with cold air from outside...BRRR! Then, you are burning more wood, trying to heat up the cold air coming into the house to keep the fire burning. It's a vicious circle.
> 
> Effectively, that wood stove is a giant vacuum; pumping your warm interior air up the flue and putting a mild vacuum on the entire inside of the house. That cold air WILL come inside, because the draft pressure is sucking it into your home.
> 
> Give your stove a direct "outside air" vent, and it will do two things:
> 1. It will start easier with a reduced tendency to smoke inside the building and it will have better "draft". This is particularly important if your house is very tight. Leaky houses don't notice this improvement as much.
> 2. The overall heat in the house will be dramatically improved, mostly in the coldest spots that have the most drafty area. Those french doors come to mind...
> 
> When it is below 10° outside, I must open a window in my basement in order to force the smoke up the chimney. You see, my house is pretty tight and I didn't have the foresight to employ the "outside air" option on my fireplace insert. Someday, when I take that 450lb behemoth out to service it, I will fix that problem.



Thanks for the info Paul, I was waffling on getting an OAK with my new stove next month, your explanation put me over the top. I'll definitely be putting one in.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hey to all you rebs and everyone else also. Hope you had a big time Christmas and are planning a huge New Year as well. Saw safe.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Thanks for the info Paul, I was waffling on getting an OAK with my new stove next month, your explanation put me over the top. I'll definitely be putting one in.



I been eyeballing that wood stove of mine for 2 years, trying to figure out how to get my combustion air from outside...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I been eyeballing that wood stove of mine for 2 years, trying to figure out how to get my combustion air from outside...



Mine will be simple, right next to an outside wall. Just remove a little insulation above the block basement wall, hole saw to the exterior wall and run it down the wall and hook to the stove. I know there's guys on the firewood section that just bring a piece of PVC from outside to somewhere close to the stove, with a trap at the end to (hopefully) stop airflow when it's not needed.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!


----------



## sawnami

Mornin' Dan


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Dan and everyone else out there in gtg land. Coffee's ready and the old wood burner is burning,so life is good this morning. Still waiting for the freezing rain and snow they have been predicting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Dan and everyone else out there in gtg land. Coffee's ready and the old wood burner is burning,so life is good this morning. Still waiting for the freezing rain and snow they have been predicting.



Shut your mouth snow is ok,:redface: freezing rain no:msp_sad:.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> I been eyeballing that wood stove of mine for 2 years, trying to figure out how to get my combustion air from outside...











Steve NW WI said:


> Mine will be simple, right next to an outside wall. Just remove a little insulation above the block basement wall, hole saw to the exterior wall and run it down the wall and hook to the stove. I know there's guys on the firewood section that just bring a piece of PVC from outside to somewhere close to the stove, with a trap at the end to (hopefully) stop airflow when it's not needed.



Just turn on the twin superchargers & let 'er buck!!! A tree a day keeps the chill away!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just turn on the twin superchargers & let 'er buck!!! A tree a day keeps the chill away!



I've given those OWB's some thought too...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just turn on the twin superchargers & let 'er buck!!! A tree a day keeps the chill away!





Hedgerow said:


> I've given those OWB's some thought too...



I have to but I like the radiant heat rising from the Basement without useing any electricity.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got to take the splitter home last night. It's ready for field testing...


----------



## Hedgerow

The pump is a 22gpm Haldex... 
13 horsepower motor running it.


----------



## Freehand

Is that one of those Chonda motors? I've heard good things about them for the price.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> I've given those OWB's some thought too...











WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have to but I like the radiant heat rising from the Basement without useing any electricity.



It's hard to justify with just a house, but once you get that insulated shop built, it's a no brainer! Up here anyways 

The skidsteer is my best friend.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Is that one of those Chonda motors? I've heard good things about them for the price.



Yup... Parts are interchangeable with the 13hp Honda. I've got a couple of them... Good design... Seems even the Chinese can't screw that one up...

[video=youtube;e_KLE0yGlvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_KLE0yGlvg&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]


----------



## Freehand

It's snowing like Christmas in Columbia here……………….weatherman wrong AGAIN :misdoubt:


----------



## Freehand

I could wet my thumb, stick it in the air, and come up with a better forecast.


----------



## Freehand

Dammit.


----------



## logging22

Just started here. Been raining most of the day. Now great big flakes.:bang:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got to take the splitter home last night. It's ready for field testing...



Did you get any field testing in today?:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I could wet my thumb, stick it in the air, and come up with a better forecast.



I could wet my, thumb, leave it outside, and ....... What??????


----------



## Freehand

I shoulda said "Dan could wet HIS thumb and stick it in the air and come up with a better forecast".


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did you get any field testing in today?:msp_w00t:



Nope... The beast sits idle in the shop... Tomorrow we split some wood!!!


----------



## atvguns

3 inches of snow here today


----------



## sunfish

Matt, that thing is a Beast! You're really goin to like the work table!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, that thing is a Beast! You're really goin to like the work table!!!



Still a work in progress... Iowa and I are thinking the same thing on this... Run 50 cord through it and modify what needs to be modified when I've had a chance to get to know it...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Dan and everyone else out there in gtg land. Coffee's ready and the old wood burner is burning,so life is good this morning. Still waiting for the freezing rain and snow they have been predicting.



I'd take any precipitation I could get. It's drier than a popcorn fart here...:censored: I don't remember if I answered you before or not, so if not I apologize. No, I have not yet fixed either the Homelite or the Mac's starters... I keep forgetting to buy ropes when actually around civilization AND a saw store AND actually have a few $$$ to spend...
Either way I will get them done eventually. I do need to get the oiler parts for the 6401 because if I'm going to have to go to the trouble that's apparently necessary just to re-connect the hose to the oiler, I may as well rebuild it. Afterwards an OEM 7900 jug and slug may accidently find their way on top of the block... Then it's time to buy either a new 550xp, 562xp or 395xp and have it Stumpbroke... Hopefully that'll be tax time and God willing maybe a new H.D. Super Split as well...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Northbound & DOWN!!!







My ass is wrapped in fiberglass. 
And chrome....
And Turbos...
18 speeds....
& stuff...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Still a work in progress... Iowa and I are thinking the same thing on this... Run 50 cord through it and modify what needs to be modified when I've had a chance to get to know it...



You may get 10 cords done today. If it splits like it looks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Northbound & DOWN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ass is wrapped in fiberglass.
> And chrome....
> And Turbos...
> 18 speeds....
> & stuff...



Is that a Turkey barn. your driving through?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that a Turkey barn. your driving through?



Yep. Just an old pic, not from this morning.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Still a work in progress... Iowa and I are thinking the same thing on this... Run 50 cord through it and modify what needs to be modified when I've had a chance to get to know it...



That thing will get a lot of wood split!

*But I wouldn't trade my Super Split fer it!* :msp_razz::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You may get 10 cords done today. If it splits like it looks.



He'd better shoot for 15. Looks to be on the cold side down there lately.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> He'd better shoot for 15. Looks to be on the cold side down there lately.



Yup... Cold here this morning... Won't be splitting though... Took the recoil apart and working on a way to make it electric start. I'm gonna tear this thing up starting 13 hp with a pull rope...


----------



## pdqdl

sunfish said:


> That thing will get a lot of wood split!
> 
> *But I wouldn't trade my Super Split fer it!* :msp_razz::msp_thumbsup:



I would sure like to see one of those working someday. All the videos I have seen of them never show anybody splitting anything with a bunch of knots in it. They sure have a quick cycle time.

Everything I get seems to be at least 50% forks, crotches, or huge-hard to split.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Cold here this morning... Won't be splitting though... Took the recoil apart and working on a way to make it electric start. I'm gonna tear this thing up starting 13 hp with a pull rope...



Matt I have a 13hp honda v/s with electric start that I was going to use to convert my 13hp h/s to electric start,but my block isn't machined for it. If your's is your welcome to it. I replace the rope in mine about once a year and it starts pretty easy.


----------



## RVALUE

My 13 hp Honda has started _almost_ first pull for about 12 years. Every few years I remember to change the oil. It is on an insulation vac, and has run thousands of hours.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> My 13 hp Honda has started _almost_ first pull for about 12 years. Every few years I remember to change the oil. It is on an insulation vac, and has run thousands of hours.



Jury's still out on the longevity of the Chondas, but at a list price of around $160 you could buy half a dozen for what the Hondas go for……….


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> I would sure like to see one of those working someday. All the videos I have seen of them never show anybody splitting anything with a bunch of knots in it. They sure have a quick cycle time.
> 
> Everything I get seems to be at least 50% forks, crotches, or huge-hard to split.



I saw Don's run two gtg's ago, and it had a lot of punch through the weird knotty stuff. Really liked the Subaru/Robin engine, and the scant fuel consumption. 

I was in the same school of thought because of all the company's product demos I saw show smiling operators shoving straight grained maple through one after the other. They need to show the machine getting down and dirty, they would probably sell a few more of them……..


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah have been out ice fishing today, caught our limit of northerns again. Been a good year so far.


----------



## sunfish

Freehand said:


> I saw Don's run two gtg's ago, and it had a lot of punch through the weird knotty stuff. Really liked the Subaru/Robin engine, and the scant fuel consumption.
> 
> I was in the same school of thought because of all the company's product demos I saw show smiling operators shoving straight grained maple through one after the other. They need to show the machine getting down and dirty, they would probably sell a few more of them……..



Paul at Super Split doesn't need to sell anymore, he's swamped most of the time.
Word of mouth and a stellar reputation are what sells em. Also the two copy cat machine were a huge boost to his business!


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> I saw Don's run two gtg's ago, and it had a lot of punch through the weird knotty stuff. Really liked the Subaru/Robin engine, and the scant fuel consumption.
> 
> I was in the same school of thought because of all the company's product demos I saw show smiling operators shoving straight grained maple through one after the other. They need to show the machine getting down and dirty, they would probably sell a few more of them……..



All the wood I get is generally the stuff that comes from a tree removal. In general, if it is easier to throw in the chipper, the Bandit loads it into the truck for us. Ooops! There went all the easy firewood.

I the end, we end up hauling back all the huge wood and splitting that stuff up. I like the rapid cycle time of the flywheel splitters, but I fear that getting those 3' diameter rounds up on the teeny little splitter will be rather impractical. What I need to do is build a great big dual purpose splitter that has a vertical splitter for the big rounds and a horizontal rapid cycle splitter that finishes them off when they are small enough to pick up and move around. 

With that much productivity, I would want it to have a conveyor to get the stuff up into a truck or on a pile further away from the work area. So far, I haven't found anything remotely affordable with respect to the conveyor. I can build anything else far cheaper (and probably better) than what I could justify owning.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> All the wood I get is generally the stuff that comes from a tree removal. In general, if it is easier to throw in the chipper, the Bandit loads it into the truck for us. Ooops! There went all the easy firewood.
> 
> I the end, we end up hauling back all the huge wood and splitting that stuff up. I like the rapid cycle time of the flywheel splitters, but I fear that getting those 3' diameter rounds up on the teeny little splitter will be rather impractical. What I need to do is build a great big dual purpose splitter that has a vertical splitter for the big rounds and a horizontal rapid cycle splitter that finishes them off when they are small enough to pick up and move around.
> 
> With that much productivity, I would want it to have a conveyor to get the stuff up into a truck or on a pile further away from the work area. So far, I haven't found anything remotely affordable with respect to the conveyor. I can build anything else far cheaper (and probably better) than what I could justify owning.



Those conveyors are a bit shocking when you check pricing on them...
:msp_confused:


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> All the wood I get is generally the stuff that comes from a tree removal. In general, if it is easier to throw in the chipper, the Bandit loads it into the truck for us. Ooops! There went all the easy firewood.
> 
> I the end, we end up hauling back all the huge wood and splitting that stuff up. I like the rapid cycle time of the flywheel splitters, but I fear that getting those 3' diameter rounds up on the teeny little splitter will be rather impractical. What I need to do is build a great big dual purpose splitter that has a vertical splitter for the big rounds and a horizontal rapid cycle splitter that finishes them off when they are small enough to pick up and move around.
> 
> With that much productivity, I would want it to have a conveyor to get the stuff up into a truck or on a pile further away from the work area. So far, I haven't found anything remotely affordable with respect to the conveyor. I can build anything else far cheaper (and probably better) than what I could justify owning.



A friend of mine modified a hay conveyor to load his winter's wood on a second story deck. Had a "V" chute and a continuous chain with two hooks on every other link that would send them up at 35 degrees slicker than snot.


----------



## RVALUE

I know a guy with a hydraulic loader, keeps it in the 'museum'.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> A friend of mine modified a hay conveyor to load his winter's wood on a second story deck. Had a "V" chute and a continuous chain with two hooks on every other link that would send them up at 35 degrees slicker than snot.



Workin on that exact solution...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Cold here this morning... Won't be splitting though... Took the recoil apart and working on a way to make it electric start. I'm gonna tear this thing up starting 13 hp with a pull rope...



Ive got an 18 horse vanguard engine,starter went out and I had to pull start it....that bout ruined my shoulders,plus its on the side of a one ton p/u so it isnt the easiest location to pull start anything.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> A friend of mine modified a hay conveyor to load his winter's wood on a second story deck. Had a "V" chute and a continuous chain with two hooks on every other link that would send them up at 35 degrees slicker than snot.



I've been thinking about that with shalie's family and friends all being farmers... I ought to be able to get one right and the make any necessary mods.


----------



## RVALUE

I built one, ran it off the 'unused' oil from the splitter, worked poorly. I had it as light as possible, and too much wood on it and it would tip,


----------



## RVALUE

But it sure beats throwing wood over 7 foot side boards!


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> A friend of mine modified a hay conveyor to load his winter's wood on a second story deck. Had a "V" chute and a continuous chain with two hooks on every other link that would send them up at 35 degrees slicker than snot.



I've been looking, but never found one yet that was even close. 

I would really like to have a dual purpose conveyor: I also load salt on my trucks, and there are big advantages to just turning on the conveyor rather than trying to skid-load everything. A conveyor will build a much taller pile for more storage in less area; salt is easier to cover, etc.


----------



## Freehand

His looked a lot like this one. Sans wheels.







Shaw Bros. Quality Attachments


----------



## RVALUE

mine uses angle iron to 'guide' the wood. pretty simple, and the bark / pieces fall through.

Salt would take a belt rather than chain. And would have a short life, but.......

Like I mentioned, if I put too much into mine, and then none, it loads the top and will tip,. Mine will sort out the pieces and send them up one at a time. Mine is a bit short for a real dump truck ( need more chain and weight.)

Remember the 'foot' has to clear the truck too, so one can't merely put a leg on it. 


Mine has flaws but it was a day (or nite) from inception to operational. The running on oil not needed for the splitter may need some tweaking. It takes real oil to load real weight.

Of course my engineering is suspect, my first (and last) helicopters I built didn't even fly. But judging by the general condition of my equipment, that is a good thing for the rest of you. 

carry on


----------



## atvguns

You built a helicopter  You have trouble controlling a chop saw what did you think a helicopter was going feel like:msp_w00t:


----------



## atvguns

I have seen these hay elevator sell pretty cheap in the past $50-$100 As far as the tippy part with the weight of the wood, couldn't you just lower the end down on the side of the dump truck with a couple of feet hanging over?

[video=youtube;oHNL67rhdgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=oHNL67rhdgc&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> You built a helicopter  You have trouble controlling a chop saw what did you think a helicopter was going feel like:msp_w00t:



That comment cost me a swallow of coffee Jim is going to be upset with you.:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That comment cost me a swallow of coffee Jim is going to be upset with you.:msp_angry::msp_angry:



a giggle in the morning keeps the day young


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Coffe in the sinus cavity sucks.


----------



## thinkrtinker

the monitor needs cleaning anyway


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

monitor was spared took a direct hit on the sinuses.:msp_w00t:


----------



## thinkrtinker

the air filter will flow better this morning


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> You built a helicopter  You have trouble controlling a chop saw what did you think a helicopter was going feel like:msp_w00t:



That's cold James,but I repped you anyway.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just finished topping off the wood box, cleaning the stove pipe recovering the wood pile, dumping ashes. And it is now snowing.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

ditto here! The wood box is full, coffee is simmering, wood stove is loafing along and WET snow is falling!!! I'll take the kids out shortly to make a snow man and some snow angels!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> ditto here! The wood box is full, coffee is simmering, wood stove is loafing along and WET snow is falling!!! I'll take the kids out shortly to make a snow man and some snow angels!!!



At the plant again today... :msp_mad:

But I do have a cup of coffee...

Fired the splitter up last night... 
Seems ether is the ticket on that motor when it's cold, and the oil is more of a solid than liquid...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> At the plant again today... :msp_mad:
> 
> But I do have a cup of coffee...
> 
> Fired the splitter up last night...
> Seems ether is the ticket on that motor when it's cold, and the oil is more of a solid than liquid...:hmm3grin2orange:



Matt,
If you weren't running 90wt gear oil, it's viscosity wouldn't increase so badly at an inverse of the ambient temperature... :hmm3grin2orange: That said, it probably would last a bit longer than typical 30wt or 10W-30... Right now, 5W-30 might be the ticket in this temperature...


----------



## naturelover

5w-40 Rotella T-6. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Matt,
> If you weren't running 90wt gear oil, it's viscosity wouldn't increase so badly at an inverse of the ambient temperature... :hmm3grin2orange: That said, it probably would last a bit longer than typical 30wt or 10W-30... Right now, 5W-30 might be the ticket in this temperature...



Eh... 15-40 rotella is all I use... 
Works fine in everything else, so it's good enough for the Ching a ding Honda...
It's actually the huge hydro pump and cold hydro oil that's causing the problems...
Alot of drag on a cold motor... That and it floods easy... :msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Eh... 15-40 rotella is all I use...
> Works fine in everything else, so it's good enough for the Ching a ding Honda...
> It's actually the huge hydro pump and cold hydro oil that's causing the problems...
> Alot of drag on a cold motor... That and it floods easy... :msp_wink:



That cold hydro fluid is a beeyotch every time. I always wanted to try somehow routing the exhaust (via isolated pipe with bypass) through the hydro reservoir to hasten warm up. But then again I wanna do a lot of kooky things.:misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> That cold hydro fluid is a beeyotch every time. I always wanted to try somehow routing the exhaust (via isolated pipe with bypass) through the hydro reservoir to hasten warm up. But then again I wanna do a lot of kooky things.:misdoubt:



I ran it for 20 min last night, and it never did warm up much... 
Of course it's got 20 gallon to get warmed up!!!


----------



## Freehand

You could go lo-tech and kick a pan of charcoal under the reservoir.  Least that's what them nutter Wisconsinites do to git their cars going. And stuff. :look_down:


----------



## Hedgerow

I was making kindling out of the 3 year old Sugar Maple I had stashed away in my "Special occasion" section of the shop. 

[video=youtube;isWqmxAF0Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isWqmxAF0Wg&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]

Yes... I need to get a life...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Matt one of those magnetic heaters stuck on the hydraulic tank work well.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt one of those magnetic heaters stuck on the hydraulic tank work well.



I may try something like that... And an Ether injection system...
:big_smile:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Freehand said:


> You could go lo-tech and kick a pan of charcoal under the reservoir.  Least that's what them nutter Wisconsinites do to git their cars going. And stuff. :look_down:



That's way too much work.... Just take the wife hair dryer and shoot it down the air intake


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's way too much work.... Just take the wife hair dryer and shoot it down the air intake



Lisa won't let me have the hair dryer....
Besides, it's not manly enough... 
I don't want to lose my man card like Mitch did...


----------



## Freehand

I hate having to run extension cords to ANYTHING. :misdoubt:


----------



## Freehand

My feedback score is still real low.:baffle:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Lisa won't let me have the hair dryer....
> Besides, it's not manly enough...
> I don't want to lose my man card like Mitch did...



Send the Chonda rod out the side and see if she agrees to let you keep your card.

Always used ATF for hydro back in the day, as it never really warms in the winter, and the one cylinder Briggs would fire off. Grandpa didn't believe in multi-vis in them little motors, just ran straight 10 in it during the winter. Went from an 8hp to a 12hp, many rods spent fixing the mounting plates for them vibrating SOBs.

The next piece just cleans out the wedges? Hows the wings work for a really big round?


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Send the Chonda rod out the side and see if she agrees to let you keep your card.
> 
> Always used ATF for hydro back in the day, as it never really warms in the winter, and the one cylinder Briggs would fire off. Grandpa didn't believe in multi-vis in them little motors, just ran straight 10 in it during the winter. Went from an 8hp to a 12hp, many rods spent fixing the mounting plates for them vibrating SOBs.
> 
> The next piece just cleans out the wedges? Hows the wings work for a really big round?



I can replace the motor for the same money as replacing 20 gallons of universal hydro oil... I run splitters alot during hot days here, so keeping the stuff cool is more of a concern than warming it up. 
The chonda was an evilbay bargain. If it lasts like the one I put in the Gator, I will have gotten all the good out of it.
If it blows, I'll put a real motor on it....
Yes, the next piece through moves the splits through the wings.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I can replace the motor for the same money as replacing 20 gallons of universal hydro oil... I run splitters alot during hot days here, so keeping the stuff cool is more of a concern than warming it up.
> The chonda was an evilbay bargain. If it lasts like the one I put in the Gator, I will have gotten all the good out of it.
> If it blows, I'll put a real motor on it....
> Yes, the next piece through moves the splits through the wings.



Used 5w-20 hydraulic oil year around in a rock drill I ran. Worked well, but that had a hydro cooler on it. Days like today, you put a cover over most of the radiators for the machine to keep them warm enough to run-the oil would gel otherwise, especially the ATF in the compressor exchanger.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> You are taking good care of my John Deere aren't you?:msp_wink:



You bet I am! I actually pulled it out & used it awhile last month. Got several strange looks from others cutting in the same area when they heard it run. Then, I brought it home & shelved it dirty...Shame on me!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> glad to see you're alive and well brandon. been wondering bout ya. did ya ever get that old oly going?



Hi Jerry! The only thing I have done with that oly is put a rope in it, checked it for fire. It was yellow, but it fired. Then I put it back under the bench. Did those have points & condensors?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Hi Jerry! The only thing I have done with that oly is put a rope in it, checked it for fire. It was yellow, but it fired. Then I put it back under the bench. Did those have points & condensors?



what model is it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

all you guys have a safe and prosperous new year. God bless you, every one.


----------



## Mo. Jim

ARsawMechanic said:


> You bet I am! I actually pulled it out & used it awhile last month. Got several strange looks from others cutting in the same area when they heard it run. Then, I brought it home & shelved it dirty...Shame on me!



I think you should send it up here to NW Mo. so I can give it a good cleaning and put it on the shelf next to my 610. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning and Happy New Year. Fresh pot of coffee perking and the stove is stoked and life is good.:msp_smile:


----------



## thinkrtinker

Happy New Year to all the great folks at AS. Hope this year brings good times and FUNNNNN for all.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year. Fresh pot of coffee perking and the stove is stoked and life is good.:msp_smile:





thinkrtinker said:


> Happy New Year to all the great folks at AS. Hope this year brings good times and FUNNNNN for all.



What have you got loaded in your stove this morning, Jim? Happy new year to every one. Cold weather is hear.it is 9* here right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What have you got loaded in your stove this morning, Jim? Happy new year to every one. Cold weather is hear.it is 9* here right now.



Sugar maple!!!!
From 3 years ago...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have some 2 yr old hedge and some marginal hackberry.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have some 2 yr old hedge and some marginal hackberry.:rolleyes2:



I still got alot of hedge left for this year or whenever... Been tryin to use up the the old stack in the shop that I squirreled away so long ago... I think I'll replace it this year with Persimmon... 
I was super impressed with that stuff... Burnt a little faster than Hedge, but more immediate heat, and bugs didn't touch it... 
Should be good for long term storage... 
"private reserve"
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Freehand

Four years seasoned walnut and elm here. Don't care for the smoke but the stuff burns hot.


----------



## Steve NW WI

-18F here last night, probably cold enough to try out that hedge, but I want to wait till I can see it burn in the new stove, no glass on the old tank.

Happy New Year Mozarkians!


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What have you got loaded in your stove this morning, Jim? Happy new year to every one. Cold weather is hear.it is 9* here right now.



I have elm,hackberry,ash,oak,black locust and Hedge. During the day I burn the elm and hackberry along with a chunk of hedge and save the good stuff for night time burns. Temps are about the same as yours,how much snow did you get,I think we got about 3". I can't find a persimmon tree around here,I get a yearning for persimmons every fall and haven't been able to locate one around here.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I just received PM,I'm working on a deal for another echo 610. No I don't need it and really can't justify the expenditure,but that doesn't enter into the equation when you are afflicted with CAD. It will make good trading stock or can be sold and buy more saws. I think they call this rationalizing.:msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll

Steve NW WI;4052137[B said:


> ]-18F here last night[/B], probably cold enough to try out that hedge, but I want to wait till I can see it burn in the new stove, no glass on the old tank.
> 
> Happy New Year Mozarkians!



:waaaht: It hasn't been that cold yet up here, this winter! 



:after_boom: Thanks my friend, for hitting Witchy again! 




Happy New Year everyone! :big_smile:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> what model is it?



Its, um, uh.... Its this one. Best guess from the recoil is a 26, or a 28 something. It needs a new home. I don't have time for it, aaaaaaand, as you are our resident oly collector, it needs to be on/under your bench! In the lingering spirit of Christmas, I will make you a deal you can NOT refuse, cause I know you are a CAD addict! BTW, any dirt or spiders you find are included, its a package deal!

<a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Christmas2012022_zpsd5d19073.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Christmas2012022_zpsd5d19073.jpg" border="0" alt="Jerrys Oly"/></a>

<a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Christmas2012021_zps013843f0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Christmas2012021_zps013843f0.jpg" border="0" alt="Jerrys Oly"/></a>

<a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Christmas2012020_zpsbf5f8117.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Christmas2012020_zpsbf5f8117.jpg" border="0" alt="Jerrys Oly"/></a>


----------



## Steve NW WI

ARsawMechanic said:


> Its, um, uh.... Its this one. Best guess from the recoil is a 26, or a 28 something. It needs a new home. I don't have time for it, aaaaaaand, as you are our resident oly collector, it needs to be on/under your bench! In the lingering spirit of Christmas, I will make you a deal you can NOT refuse, cause I know you are a CAD addict! BTW, any dirt or spiders you find are included, its a package deal!



Jerry's getting hisself an early 264. Got one just like it downstairs that I need to get running. Darn fine piece of Italian machinery.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,been out and stoked the stove and working on my third cup of coffee. While a lot of you are heading out to work this morning,I think ole Jim is going back to bed for a couple of hours.:msp_smile


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I got the stove reloaded.On my 1st cup of coffee computer says it is 6*. Pray the wind don't blow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I got the stove reloaded.On my 1st cup of coffee computer says it is 6*. Pray the wind don't blow.



good morning Jim


----------



## jerrycmorrow

morning yall


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Its, um, uh.... Its this one. Best guess from the recoil is a 26, or a 28 something. It needs a new home. I don't have time for it, aaaaaaand, as you are our resident oly collector, it needs to be on/under your bench! In the lingering spirit of Christmas, I will make you a deal you can NOT refuse, cause I know you are a CAD addict! BTW, any dirt or spiders you find are included, its a package deal!
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Christmas2012022_zpsd5d19073.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Christmas2012022_zpsd5d19073.jpg" border="0" alt="Jerrys Oly"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Christmas2012021_zps013843f0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Christmas2012021_zps013843f0.jpg" border="0" alt="Jerrys Oly"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1232.beta.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Christmas2012020_zpsbf5f8117.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Christmas2012020_zpsbf5f8117.jpg" border="0" alt="Jerrys Oly"/></a>



let me hear the details. i'm all ears.


----------



## pdqdl

Just a tip I learned quite a while back from ropensaddle: to print the degree-sign (as in 6°), hold down the alt-button and type the numbers 2,4,& 8. Let off the the alt-button, and then you have a cool little special character. 
°J° °L°


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Just a tip I learned quite a while back from ropensaddle: to print the degree-sign (as in 6°), hold down the alt-button and type the numbers 2,4,& 8. Let off the the alt-button, and then you have a cool little special character.
> °J° °L°



Like this??

°°°°°°°°°
I used shift/option/8..:msp_confused:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Like this??
> 
> °°°°°°°°°
> I used shift/option/8..:msp_confused:



what is this option button of which you speak? you on your phone?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> what is this option button of which you speak? you on your phone?



Keyboard...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

no option button on mine


----------



## RVALUE

I see what I missed.


----------



## pdqdl

Hmmm...That must be the dinosaur "option". Old keyboard? ☺

My Alt- button does not make those characters when pushed with the shift. ☻



I found a whole bunch more, too: Φ τ δ ∞ φ ε √ ⁿ ≈ ß Γ π Σ σ ¿ £ ↓ 

These should come in handy: ♂ ♀ ≤ ≥ ½ ¼ 

Alt- 3,4,5,6 = ♥ ♦ ♣ ♠ 

Ω


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I may try something like that... And an Ether injection system...
> :big_smile:



I ordered one of those once, without looking at the price. :msp_w00t: Too expensive for me to install. 


So it sets on the shelf........


----------



## RVALUE

As for laying the lift on the truck, ok so long as you've allowed for the return of the chain, that typically hangs in mid air. 

And the loader takes more hydraulic horsepower than I thought it would, otherwise a simple device, hence my being able to build one.


----------



## logging22

Is this still a GTG thread? When is the next one? Where is it going to be? Who is bringing the aiggs?? Matt, you cooking some mystery meat again? It was good, i dont care what anybody else says. We can wait till it warms up a little. April is a nice month. May is better. Ok. Thats all i got for now.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

logging22 said:


> Is this still a GTG thread? When is the next one? Where is it going to be? Who is bringing the aiggs?? Matt, you cooking some mystery meat again? It was good, i dont care what anybody else says. We can wait till it warms up a little. April is a nice month. May is better. Ok. Thats all i got for now.



yep!


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> yep!



Jerry did you get that 999F? I thought the price was reasonable enough for as good as shape as it was. I should have bid it up some,but I was bidding on another saw,which I didn't get,so I lost out all the way around. Oh well mabey next time.


----------



## sawnami

Dan, got a new boom truck for ya. For those hard to reach places


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Jerry did you get that 999F? I thought the price was reasonable enough for as good as shape as it was. I should have bid it up some,but I was bidding on another saw,which I didn't get,so I lost out all the way around. Oh well mabey next time.



man i wanted that but have a hard time spending that much. can't seem to save long enough to reach that level. i agree, maybe next time.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Dan, got a new boom truck for ya. For those hard to reach places



Hmmmmmmm

What's the wheelbase? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

jerrycmorrow said:


> let me hear the details. i'm all ears.



Wellsir, I'm thinkin if your able to cart y'urself up here to Benton county & pick it up, its all yours. Any dirt & or spiders included. I might even be able to throw in a box to put the peices into. I just have to find where I put the muffler bolts & top cover bolts....seems like it was missing a few when I got it, but its missing them all at the moment. :rolleyes2:


----------



## atvguns

ARsawMechanic said:


> Wellsir, I'm thinkin if your able to cart y'urself up here to Benton county & pick it up, its all yours. Any dirt & or spiders included. I might even be able to throw in a box to put the peices into. I just have to find where I put the muffler bolts & top cover bolts....seems like it was missing a few when I got it, but its missing them all at the moment. :rolleyes2:




Will you make me the same deal on the twin cylinder


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Will you make me the same deal on the twin cylinder



I don't think that one's in the cards bro'...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> Will you make me the same deal on the twin cylinder



Um. I'm going with "no" on that one!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

atvguns said:


> Will you make me the same deal on the twin cylinder



But if you ask real nice, I might could get you a sample of some special twin cylinder chainsaw dirt off of it from under the sprocket cover!


----------



## Mo. Jim

ARsawMechanic said:


> But if you ask real nice, I might could get you a sample of some special twin cylinder chainsaw dirt off of it from under the sprocket cover!



How ya trade for a echo twin,I just like the yellow and black better.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> How ya trade for a echo twin,I just like the yellow and black better.



Yeppers, mee too! I can spot it easier in the crowd of reds & oranges!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> How ya trade for a echo twin,I just like the yellow and black better.



Tell you what, though. You come up with a Sachs Dolmar 166 in equivalent condition to that 66sv, & I'll gladly trade back to an orange & black color scheme!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

cool truck what is it ?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> Wellsir, I'm thinkin if your able to cart y'urself up here to Benton county & pick it up, its all yours. Any dirt & or spiders included. I might even be able to throw in a box to put the peices into. I just have to find where I put the muffler bolts & top cover bolts....seems like it was missing a few when I got it, but its missing them all at the moment. :rolleyes2:



i can do that. i prefer weekday, workhours since i'm in that area frequently anyways. pm me some contact info. pm sent.


----------



## sawnami

john taliaferro said:


> cool truck what is it ?



Mercedes Benz Unimog

Supposed to climb over a 1 meter tall rock and still have all 4 wheels on the ground. Long travel suspension and flexible frame. This one has a deep water fording kit to allow it to drive through 47 inches of water. It has hydraulic connections galore and a front PTO. It's going to some "poor" guy in Africa:msp_wink: after it has an RV body put on it.


----------



## Freehand

Last time I checked those bare chassis models were 120k+. Then all the implements. Make a grown man tight in the pants. :feel_good:


----------



## sawnami

Yeah, when it came into the shop, the techs were all over it just like a June bug to a porch light


----------



## Mo. Jim

Finalized the deal on the echo 610 that I mentioned a few days ago. It's coming out of SW. Missouri,Hedgerow territory.:msp_smile:
Hit a lick on some chains off of CL's.
3 Oregon LGX 3/8's 84 dl new in the box,$40 plus 5 other chains for another $10.
3 Stihl 3/8's 72 dl,one was new.
2 Stihl 3/8's lp 62 dl,one was new. These are chains that I use all the time on my firewood saws.
Somebody stole all his saws last summer,so he didn,t need them anymore.


----------



## sawnami

Sorry Jim, before it can be exported to North MO it has to go through my personal customs station then to Matt, then to Les, then to Jerry, then to Stumpy, then to Jason, then to Dan, then to Stephen, then to James, then to Hal, then to Kenneth, then to Don, then to Brandon (to verify authenticity), then to Eric, then to John T, then to Andy, then to Bryan, then to Mark, then to J. D., then to David, then to Gerry, then to John (WI), then to Woodchucker, then to Sarah, then to Mitch, then to Scott, and then it will be released to you. We'll all take GOOD care of it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Sorry Jim, before it can be exported to North MO it has to go through my personal customs station then to Matt, then to Les, then to Jerry, then to Stumpy, then to Jason, then to Dan, then to Stephen, then to James, then to Hal, then to Kenneth, then to Don, then to Brandon (to verify authenticity), then to Eric, then to John T, then to Andy, then to Bryan, then to Mark, then to J. D., then to David, then to Gerry, then to John (WI), then to Woodchucker, then to Sarah, then to Mitch, then to Scott, and then it will be released to you. We'll all take GOOD care of it:hmm3grin2orange:



Can I fondle it at the GTG's while it is making the rounds or you could charge everone $5 and then send it MasterMind and have him port it like the other two he is working on.:hmm3grin2orange: I even repped you for this one.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> Can I fondle it at the GTG's while it is making the rounds or you could charge everone $5 and then send it MasterMind and have him port it like the other two he is working on.:hmm3grin2orange: I even repped you for this one.



Jim, your asking alot there. And, you do realize that the owner has to pay all the freight charges of the saw while it makes its rounds to all of us......Then you got alot of folks that are probly gonna hafta charge for their time invested with it..While we're at it, we'll probably need several chains sent along with it. Might as well throw in at least 5 bars of varying lengths, too. Then, after its been ported & polished, the whole process will need to be repeated...I figure you might get your hands on it around 2020 or so... We don't make the rules, we just have to follow 'em! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Maybe a 5 minute monitored visit. :monkey: I think the majority would kick in five bucks to play with it for a while.:rolleyes2: 

So holding your new-to-you saw hostage is all that it takes to get you to rep me?


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Sorry Jim, before it can be exported to North MO it has to go through my personal customs station then to Matt, then to Les, then to Jerry, then to Stumpy, then to Jason, then to Dan, then to Stephen, then to James, then to Hal, then to Kenneth, then to Don, then to Brandon (to verify authenticity), then to Eric, then to John T, then to Andy, then to Bryan, then to Mark, then to J. D., then to David, then to Gerry, then to John (WI), then to Woodchucker, then to Sarah, then to Mitch, then to Scott, and then it will be released to you. We'll all take GOOD care of it:hmm3grin2orange:



Matt, Les, And Stumpy can't be trusted to wear condoms. Better just send it to me. :feel_good:


----------



## Freehand

:look_down:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is this the place a person drops in (posts and run) to talk saws and get on the next GTG list?


Hay missed you guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> like a June bug to a porch light



Thats funny I will use that one next time I get a chance.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Matt, Les, And Stumpy can't be trusted to wear condoms. Better just send it to me. :feel_good:



That just ain't right. thats wrong in so many ways.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wolfcsm

sawnami said:


> Mercedes Benz Unimog
> 
> Supposed to climb over a 1 meter tall rock and still have all 4 wheels on the ground. Long travel suspension and flexible frame. This one has a deep water fording kit to allow it to drive through 47 inches of water. It has hydraulic connections galore and a front PTO. It's going to some "poor" guy in Africa:msp_wink: after it has an RV body put on it.



UNIMOG - YouTube

They are great. Made into just about anything you can imagine a truck for in Germany.

Hal


----------



## logging22

Freehand said:


> Matt, Les, And Stumpy can't be trusted to wear condoms. Better just send it to me. :feel_good:



I promise to be sweet and play nice.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is this the place a person drops in (posts and run) to talk saws and get on the next GTG list?
> 
> 
> Hay missed you guys.


 I sent you a PM a month ago where you been


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> I sent you a PM a month ago where you been



I heard he has you on his ignore list.:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

I will head that way and see what I see.


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> I heard he has you on his ignore list.:msp_smile:



Well crap I guess he is still upset about having to set on the ground at the last GTG


----------



## 8433jeff

atvguns said:


> Well crap I guess he is still upset about having to set on the ground at the last GTG



Why didn't he stack cookies to sit on?


----------



## sawnami

We would have jerked them out from under him each time he stood up as we needed them for the fire since his stack would be closer than the cookie box.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have seen more action at a church social than this thread has had today. Here is something that might stir things up. 
MOKAT'S
M MO.
O OK.
K KS.
A AR.
T TX.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Coffee


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mo. Jim said:


> I have seen more action at a church social than this thread has had today. Here is something that might stir things up.
> MOKAT'S
> M MO.
> O OK.
> K KS.
> A AR.
> T TX.



TOMKAT
T TX.
O OK.
M MO.
K KS.
A AR.
T TROUBLE MAKERS FROM WI....

Sorry, best I can do without coffee yet.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> TOMKAT
> T TX.
> O OK.
> M MO.
> K KS.
> A AR.
> T TROUBLE MAKERS FROM WI....
> 
> Sorry, best I can do without coffee yet.



yall done left mississippi out. one of our respondents hails from there. thinkrtinker. still, pretty good though


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> yall done left mississippi out. one of our respondents hails from there. thinkrtinker. still, pretty good though



That is the original core group of this GTG thread. It is not meant to exclude anyone. IF I could only attend one gtg a year,it would be one of ours. Most gtg threads are shortlived,this thread runs the year around. That is what the acronym stands for.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh Don?????
Now we can both try and kick Levi's butt this spring...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Oh Don?????
> Now we can both try and kick Levi's butt this spring...



Looks like the 540 already has a higher status by its placement in the saw tree.:help::help:


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like the 540 already has a higher status by its placement in the saw tree.:help::help:



Not as soon as Levi sees it... 
He'll put it somewhere else...


----------



## ropensaddle

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like the 540 already has a higher status by its placement in the saw tree.:help::help:



Ahem cough cough


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> Ahem cough cough



Did you finally kick for a new take down saw???
Bout time!!!!
:msp_sneaky:
A nice one at that..


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> Did you finally kick for a new take down saw???
> Bout time!!!!
> :msp_sneaky:
> A nice one at that..



Lol yup had to my 6 yo 372 was stolen and they were gunna quit making them so I bit the bullet!


----------



## RVALUE

Hmmmmmm, Here I are the very worst place a person could be. Way out West. Bright lights, high costs....

Today I will see the most of Consumer Electronics. On a mission. Can't compare with chainsaws, but someone has to be second.

Wish I had more batteries for my phone.


----------



## logging22

What you doing way out there Dan?? Vacation time again??


----------



## john taliaferro

I NEED one of thoes trucks .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening guys :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wheres a good place to stay in Springfield?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wheres a good place to stay in Springfield?



The oasis ramada is solid...
How long ya stayin...?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not sure at least a couple months then to the Hospital in Joplin. :frown:


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not sure at least a couple months then to the Hospital in Joplin. :frown:



What's going on?


----------



## atvguns

Locust Cutter said:


> What's going on?


 I'm thinking he is going to rebuild it after the tornado slung it all over MO.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

atvguns said:


> I'm thinking he is going to rebuild it after the tornado slung it all over MO.



Just doing the vertical transportation.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> What you doing way out there Dan?? Vacation time again??



Working


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just doing the vertical transportation.



Which hospital you working on in Springfield?


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I'm thinking he is going to rebuild it after the tornado slung it all over MO.



We're still tilling the insulation into the dirt around here...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Gotcha. Sounds like a fairly involved project...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Gotcha. Sounds like a fairly involved project...



Not sure about the Springfield deal though... 
Maybe St Johns is adding on again... Seems like a never ending project there...

On another note, I got this cs600p Echo for my nephew a while back from another member by me, and I'll have to say, that thing is on tank 19 now, and is a real performer!!! 
I'll give it an A- so far only cause I had to remove the limiters and fatten it up a lot before I ever let him have at it... 19 tanks don't sound like much, but it's a Strato saw, and don't use squat for fuel compared to the ported saws I'm used to running... According to Ethan, it outruns the neighbor's 361 by a good margin... But who knows what kind of chain the neighbor is running.:help:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> Working



Its Vegas, Dan. What goes on out there........you know the drill.:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

Another 5 am here in the sleepy place. Another big day planned. 

An analogy you might understand is, I'm in a husky factory surrounded by new saws, and I have to leave them here and go home and play with my over sized poulan.


:bang:


----------



## Wolfcsm

Has anyone seen or heard from Stumpy lately?

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfcsm said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from Stumpy lately?
> 
> Hal



Yep... Talked to him yesterday...


----------



## 8433jeff

RVALUE said:


> Another 5 am here in the sleepy place. Another big day planned.
> 
> An analogy you might understand is, I'm in a husky factory surrounded by new saws, and I have to leave them here and go home and play with my over sized poulan.
> 
> 
> :bang:



You, my friend, are a lucky guy. You have a Poulan. Some only have Huskys.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just doing the vertical transportation.



be sure to eat at lambert's. down home amuriken food. warning: go hungry. some larruping feed and all you can eat. or you can order from the menu. repeat warning - go hungry. making me hungry just thinkin bout it. also, if you want rolls be prepared to catch them cause they gonna throw em atcha


----------



## sawnami

Casper's chili. The "ambience" is unforgettable. Those that have been there know what I mean.

A standard serving.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Casper's chili. The "ambience" is unforgettable. Those that have been there know what I mean.
> 
> A standard serving.



coming from a lamberts......


----------



## ARsawMechanic

8433jeff said:


> You, my friend, are a lucky guy. You have a Poulan. Some only have Huskys.



I can just barely keep myself from making an extremely smart remark to that one! But, there are many here who love their Husq's, so I will keep my yap shut on that subject.:msp_scared: 
Anyhow, moving on. Jerry, any luck with that oly yet?


----------



## Steve NW WI

sawnami said:


> Casper's chili. The "ambience" is unforgettable. Those that have been there know what I mean.
> 
> A standard serving.



A little time on the ole google searcher pulled this up. Looks like I know where to stop and eat on the way down next fall. I loves me some good chili!

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fjSzGouwwzo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## jerrycmorrow

ARsawMechanic said:


> ...Jerry, any luck with that oly yet?



nothing more than a fairly good cleanup. i'm itching to get to it but already got my bench full of couple other saws. already got too many parts sitting around so its gonna have to bide its own time and be patient. gotta get a homie SEZA cleaned, inspected, fixed, assembled first. truly grateful for the saw, looks real good under all the dirt.


----------



## sawnami

HEY!!!!!
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/OKHyFXcRglc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Freehand

:boss:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Which hospital you working on in Springfield?



Its a new One Up the hill south of 60 on 65 I think Mercy could be wrong with the name.


.


jerrycmorrow said:


> be sure to eat at lambert's. down home amuriken food. warning: go hungry. some larruping feed and all you can eat. or you can order from the menu. repeat warning - go hungry. making me hungry just thinkin bout it. also, if you want rolls be prepared to catch them cause they gonna throw em atcha



Have eaten there several times can't go wrong.



Steve NW WI said:


> A little time on the ole google searcher pulled this up. Looks like I know where to stop and eat on the way down next fall. I loves me some good chili!
> 
> <iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/fjSzGouwwzo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Definately going to try it. I love good chili.


----------



## RVALUE

Baaaack


----------



## RVALUE

I drive 1400 miles, fix 4 flats on the road, get a friendly visit with the DOT, load a piece, and put up with....... and that's all I missed?

:msp_w00t:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you were gone?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I drive 1400 miles, fix 4 flats on the road, get a friendly visit with the DOT, load a piece, and put up with....... and that's all I missed?
> 
> :msp_w00t:



Just be glad you didn't have to follow me around today... 
Saws??? Flawless...
Everything else???
Not so much...
Then it iced on me...:msp_angry:


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I drive 1400 miles, fix 4 flats on the road, get a friendly visit with the DOT, load a piece, and put up with....... and that's all I missed?
> 
> :msp_w00t:



DOT is funny that way. They seem to think that if all your tires are bald, something else might be wrong too.

Not to worry, they are just there to help you out understanding the complexities of getting down the road safely.


----------



## old cookie

I hate getting iced on . I got iced on to.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> DOT is funny that way. They seem to think that if all your tires are bald, something else might be wrong too.
> 
> Not to worry, they are just there to help you out understanding the complexities of getting down the road safely.



I got stopped for having no DOT numbers. Grey, 2500, single rear wheel, normal pickup pulling 17 low pro tandem (single ) trailer with one piece of equipment on it. PS, 4 new tires (he checked the load rating) I run 8 plies, but only found 6 plies on the road. No log book, No fire extenguisher, No fire extenguisher inside stickers, ...........

Then.... I bought the truck last Saturday, so don't have the new registration, ......


Carrying MY stuff from ME to ME. 


PS be sure and declare all weapons prior to beginning searching...... 


Just saying.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I got stopped for having no DOT numbers. Grey, 2500, single rear wheel, normal pickup pulling 17 low pro tandem (single ) trailer with one piece of equipment on it. PS, 4 new tires (he checked the load rating) I run 8 plies, but only found 6 plies on the road. No log book, No fire extenguisher, No fire extenguisher inside stickers, ...........
> 
> Then.... I bought the truck last Saturday, so don't have the new registration, ......
> 
> 
> Carrying MY stuff from ME to ME.
> 
> 
> PS be sure and declare all weapons prior to anal cavity search..
> Just saying.



Now that hurts...


----------



## RVALUE

Ended up loading the mill with a device that was pretty cool. a 35 foot crane , towtruck, and backscratcher combo. Had 4 cables out the top. Cost $ 600 K , nice fellow said he paid for it in 10 months. Took 3 men and a couple bystanders 3 hours to transfer the mill. No one thought that I'd make it out of town on the small trailer. ( I know the guy that built it in 1 day.) 

I was petrified about the cost to tranfser, ( I was quoted $ 125 to fork it off and on) then their fork lift person couldn't figure it out.) That would have been $ 125 for 12 minutes)

So they called in this Rotator machine crew, I suppose it is used to upright trucks, etc.

They made a mountain out of a mole hill with multiple straps, etc. I showed then a couple tricks or we'd still be there. Then the final bill was $ 115.50. WOW!

Nice fellows......


----------



## RVALUE

What I have done is purchase the company (total) that manufactures the little blow guns that Hal won at the 2nd GTG. (not the crappy air hose I put it on Hal, LOL)

I have moved the manufacture to Siloam Springs and am marketing them as redigun . com

I will begin anodizing them next week ( I hope) and laser engraving them to customize them.

I am building a machine (mechanical) to machine the blanks. Currently they are manufactured on CNC machines. I will be the first to move from CNC (that I own) to mechanical, (that I will own) . Progress. 

The cnc is just too slow. Seriously......

I should have a mini GTG at my shop in FEB to design the machine. Never is more intelligence accumulated in one spot at such a bargain price.


----------



## RVALUE

My un designed ( under designed) spots are 'holding' the inline air blow guns in the fixture to mill them.


At the CES show I attended and was an exhibitor helper, the laser printer / engraver folks showed me how to go from 20 seconds per side to 2 seconds per side. COOL


I could even print "STUMPY" on them. ( If the need arose.) :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

RVALUE said:


> I got stopped for having no DOT numbers. Grey, 2500, single rear wheel, normal pickup pulling 17 low pro tandem (single ) trailer with one piece of equipment on it. PS, 4 new tires (he checked the load rating) I run 8 plies, but only found 6 plies on the road. No log book, No fire extenguisher, No fire extenguisher inside stickers, ...........
> Then.... I bought the truck last Saturday, so don't have the new registration, ......
> Carrying MY stuff from ME to ME.
> PS be sure and declare all weapons prior to beginning searching......
> Just saying.



I'm kinda suprised they didn't throw in a lovely "No bill of lading" along with the rest of those door prizes. Gotta love the DOT.


----------



## RVALUE

ARsawMechanic said:


> I'm kinda suprised they didn't throw in a lovely "No bill of lading" along with the rest of those door prizes. Gotta love the DOT.



I wonder if it can be amended? :hmmm:


----------



## Showme

Dan, we need pictures! :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Our pic dude is lacking.


----------



## RVALUE

Here is a strategy that works 50 % of the time:


Sir, are you willing to work all night processing this in the sleet, for no percent of the fine?


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> I hate getting iced on . I got iced on to.



I did, at least, get 2 more loads of Pecan put up... I sorta hate that stuff anymore... It's quite possibly, the most miserable stuff to process, I've ever run into... The grain is just all over the place and "Burly"???? The splitter spent as much time shearing as it did splitting...
And the highest percent of "uglies" I've had in a long time... 
Maybe smaller, straighter specimens' would be better...???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I did, at least, get 2 more loads of Pecan put up... I sorta hate that stuff anymore... It's quite possibly, the most miserable stuff to process, I've ever run into... The grain is just all over the place and "Burly"???? The splitter spent as much time shearing as it did splitting...
> And the highest percent of "uglies" I've had in a long time...
> Maybe smaller, straighter specimens' would be better...???



Uglies make good all night wood usually very dense.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I did, at least, get 2 more loads of Pecan put up... I sorta hate that stuff anymore... It's quite possibly, the most miserable stuff to process, I've ever run into... The grain is just all over the place and "Burly"???? The splitter spent as much time shearing as it did splitting...
> And the highest percent of "uglies" I've had in a long time...
> Maybe smaller, straighter specimens' would be better...???




You oughtta try making cabinets out of the stuff. Misery is 400 board feet of Pecan in your shop. :misdoubt:


----------



## Freehand

And remember Mr. Dan, what happens in Vegas………………………………………………………………stays on your permanent record. :feel_good:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> You oughtta try making cabinets out of the stuff. Misery is 400 board feet of Pecan in your shop. :misdoubt:



Wife wants to know what those cabinets cost. Installed in the state with out the Ar? 

That looks like some super work.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Uglies make good all night wood usually very dense.:msp_biggrin:



I have one of those, but she doesn't make all night.


----------



## RVALUE

Before I got stopped by the Department, I got stopped in Vegas for JAYWALKING!!! at 6:30 in the morning.


Shook down and everything....... 


Only one car around, and you guessed it...... red light special.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Before I got stopped by the Department, I got stopped in Vegas for JAYWALKING!!! at 6:30 in the morning.
> 
> 
> Shook down and everything.......
> 
> 
> Only one car around, and you guessed it...... red light special.



It wasn't a guy that looked like Elvis was it?:monkey:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Steve I don't know how you did it,but my Echo twin that was supposed to be here thursday hasn't shown up yet. If it doesn't show up tomorrow,I'll have to assume it was impounded in Springfield. Oh well,mabey I can run it at the sprig gtg.:msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wife wants to know what those cabinets cost. Installed in the state with out the Ar?
> 
> That looks like some super work.



That was about a $7000 kitchen, with about that much again in trim and millwork.I bid them all by the foot. Those are shaker doors with mitre corners, and stopped chamfer detail. 

Thanky


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Freehand said:


> You oughtta try making cabinets out of the stuff. Misery is 400 board feet of Pecan in your shop./QUOTE]
> 
> It might have been misery for you to build them, but they sure do look good! Very nice work.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> ... No fire extinguisher inside stickers, ...........
> Just saying.



Oh my! Another rule I never heard of.

We get stopped by DOT all the time, and they never sprung that one on me. I think he was making that one up.


----------



## old cookie

I cant remember cutting any pecan. Just because i cant remember it doesnt mean i havnt .Coyote out by the hen house,be back soon.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Oh my! Another rule I never heard of.
> 
> We get stopped by DOT all the time, and they never sprung that one on me. I think he was making that one up.



I believe it is the stickers that say "Fire Extenguisher Inside" that are on the box that houses the extinguisher, AND it has to be unlocked.

I didn't stick around to jog the old memory.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I disagree that because I have a business that I am under all the DOT regs.

ie log books , etc.

I was not hauling for hire, or even selling the item hauled. 

Remember: single rear wheeled 3/4 ton pickup
small bumper trailer

The previous pickup I bought was a 1 ton single wheel, and does fall under different regs according to the DMV. What a joke. 

Tyranny?






Carry on.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve I don't know how you did it,but my Echo twin that was supposed to be here thursday hasn't shown up yet. If it doesn't show up tomorrow,I'll have to assume it was impounded in Springfield. Oh well,mabey I can run it at the sprig gtg.:msp_sad:



That's not right.:msp_cursing: If there is to be a delay, it has to be in my possession at least. Tell him you have a friend near him that'll hunt him down like a dog if he doesn't come through real quick.:beated:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> ...I should have a mini GTG at my shop in FEB to design the machine. Never is more intelligence accumulated in one spot at such a bargain price.



bring it on.


----------



## Freehand

Brain trust. And stuff.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## john taliaferro

i know nothing


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> I disagree that because I have a business that I am under all the DOT regs.
> 
> ie log books , etc.
> 
> I was not hauling for hire, or even selling the item hauled.
> 
> Remember: single rear wheeled 3/4 ton pickup
> small bumper trailer
> 
> The previous pickup I bought was a 1 ton single wheel, and does fall under different regs according to the DMV. What a joke.
> 
> Tyranny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on.



The problem is that you were probably caught beyond local (out of state?) carrying an item that anyone can see would be used for commerce. The moment you "do business" by carrying commercial property, engaging in business of any sort; they figure that you fall under DOT regulations.

Even if it is your own property, you are subject to DOT regs. Yes! Tyranny.

Consider this...how would the officer know if you were not working for some company (or even your own company with you as CEO) as a delivery agent for hire, taking tax breaks on your personal vehicle for business use, or whatever? If I were a cop, I would just ask you to explain it all to the judge.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> The problem is that you were probably caught beyond local (out of state?) carrying an item that anyone can see would be used for commerce. The moment you "do business" by carrying commercial property, engaging in business of any sort; they figure that you fall under DOT regulations.
> 
> Even if it is your own property, you are subject to DOT regs. Yes! Tyranny.
> 
> Consider this...how would the officer know if you were not working for some company (or even your own company with you as CEO) as a delivery agent for hire, taking tax breaks on your personal vehicle for business use, or whatever? If I were a cop, I would just ask you to explain it all to the judge.



Kind of like " shoot 'em all, let God sort it out."


----------



## RVALUE

But I beg to differ if only on one point, "log book"


----------



## logging22

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Crap.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Crap.:bang:



You got snow???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> You got snow???



Almost 2 inches and counting. Im guessing you didnt get any? Figures.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Almost 2 inches and counting. Im guessing you didnt get any? Figures.



Nary a flake...


----------



## logging22

They said maybe some flurries, maybe.:msp_angry:


----------



## twochains

Hey! Glad to find a bunch of people in my region! Fresh snow on the ground here! 2 inches, just enough to crap the day! 

My name is Clint, I am a chainsaw hand (limber and faller) for a logging crew here in North Arkansas. We cut fairly often in Missouri and sell our scrag in Missouri. My boss has a tie mill that we run during bad weather or when we need some orders done,but mainly stay in the woods. So how 'bout ya? I have seen several of you guys on here, I have always wondered what you guys do...Are you all loggers, sawmill hands, firewood hacks, equipment operators?


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Hey! Glad to find a bunch of people in my region! Fresh snow on the ground here! 2 inches, just enough to crap the day!
> 
> My name is Clint, I am a chainsaw hand (limber and faller) for a logging crew here in North Arkansas. We cut fairly often in Missouri and sell our scrag in Missouri. My boss has a tie mill that we run during bad weather or when we need some orders done,but mainly stay in the woods. So how 'bout ya? I have seen several of you guys on here, I have always wondered what you guys do...Are you all loggers, sawmill hands, firewood hacks, equipment operators?



Firewood Hack... / Saw geek... 
Welcome twochains...


----------



## logging22

Howdy Clint. Im a logger. Saw hack. Wanna be saw collector. Trouble maker. AS looker. Welcome to the site.


----------



## twochains

Thanks for the welcome!!! Hey my navigation skills are poor....how do I get back to this thread w/o clicking the link that was given to me earlier? Is this a group that can be joined? Sorry for the dumb questions already.


----------



## logging22

Click on the settings icon, upper right of the page. Should give you a list of subscribed threads. Just click on the one you want. Membership costs a hundred dollars. Ill send you my address later.
Just kidding. You should attend a GTG this spring. Automatic membership.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Click on the settings icon, upper right of the page. Should give you a list of subscribed threads. Just click on the one you want. Membership costs a hundred dollars. Ill send you my address later.
> Just kidding. You should attend a GTG this spring. Automatic membership.:msp_wink:



You forgot to mention the saw donation part...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> You forgot to mention the saw donation part...



Dang it. I did forget that part.:bang:


----------



## 8433jeff

That goes without saying. Remember, Mn comes before Mo.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Dang it. I did forget that part.:bang:



Now YOU have to donate the saw...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Now YOU have to donate the saw...:msp_biggrin:



Again, Mn before Mo.....


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Again, Mn before Mo.....



Post count trumps alphabetical order...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Post count trumps alphabetical order...
> :msp_sneaky:



Cool. Somebody owes me a saw then. HAHA:taped:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Howdy southern folk. You guys planning any GTG's yet? I haven't been on here in a while. Look forward to coming down there again this spring/summer sometime.


----------



## twochains

logging22 said:


> You should attend a GTG this spring. Automatic membership.:msp_wink:



Thanks man! Hey, sounds good. Where and when? Is there a link to this? So do any of you guys race Hare Scrambles? Except for this past season, I usually hit a few of the MHSCS and HBGP's...you guys ride bikes? There are alot of fast guys in the Missouri series...damn fast!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Howdy southern folk. You guys planning any GTG's yet? I haven't been on here in a while. Look forward to coming down there again this spring/summer sometime.



Good question!!! Who's having the spring fling???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Good question!!! Who's having the spring fling???



I thought you were Matt??


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I thought you were Matt??



I can if I have to... Was waiting for someone to volunteer... Anyone got suggestions???


----------



## RVALUE

Who Jeff?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I can if I have to... Was waiting for someone to volunteer... Anyone got suggestions???



Hell yes! Your house and wood shed. 20 pounds of mystery meat on the smoker. 30 half crazed saw junkies, and some 90 proof! What could be better?? Just sayin.


----------



## RVALUE

Who Bumpho?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i believe age trumps post count AND alphabetical order. welcome twochains. saw hack and wannabe collector here.


----------



## RVALUE

Be careful. Morrow is likely to show up to the GTG in disguise. 


just saying.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Be careful. Morrow is likely to show up to the GTG in disguise.
> 
> 
> just saying.



gotta keep you guys on yer toes, ya know? been having random thoughts of a re-transformation. they don't last long though.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd give a saw, but it wouldn't be anything you would want.

just saying.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Hell yes! Your house and wood shed. 20 pounds of mystery meat on the smoker. 30 half crazed saw junkies, and some 90 proof! What could be better?? Just sayin.



Ok... I'll see what I can come up with... Is April a good month???


----------



## sawnami

twochains said:


> you guys ride bikes?



Yep, every day year 'round. Wife and I have a pair of F650GS's and I've also got a vintage observed trials bike.

Welcome to the the best group of good ol' boys around.

Oh, and the donation saw from the new guy is usually over 100cc.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Yep, every day year 'round. Wife and I have a pair of F650GS's and I've also got a vintage observed trials bike.
> 
> Welcome to the the best group of good ol' boys around.
> 
> Oh, and the donation saw from the new guy is usually over 100cc.



That would make this an unusual crowd.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That would make this an unusual crowd.



We like to think we're "special"...
And other stuff...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

logging22 said:


> Hell yes! Your house and wood shed. 20 pounds of mystery meat on the smoker. 30 half crazed saw junkies, and some 90 proof! What could be better?? Just sayin.



Some 180 proof and 30lbs of meat?:msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

I would think that a couple quarts of 140 would be a nice "Hi, how ya doin'" for a new comer to bring along.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

twochains said:


> I would think that a couple quarts of 140 would be a nice "Hi, how ya doin'" for a new comer to bring along.



Glad 2 meet you twochains If you can bring the good stuff Hope you make it to Hedgerows this April ?. Oh and the 100CC saw needs to be a Jonsered 110S. I think thats the Next one on the GTG list.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh I am a collector of junk and fixer of few.fire wood and gtg cutter.


----------



## atvguns

Sure glad I not the new guy anymore that stuff gets expensive :cool2:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Sure glad I not the new guy anymore that stuff gets expensive :cool2:



Can you do april???


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Oh I am a collector of junk and fixer of few.fire wood and gtg cutter.



I'm a collector of junkier and fixer of fewer. My "to do pile" is depressing. My 2071 hit the pile the other day. The moral of the story is don't run a saw with a leaking decomp even if you think it sealed up and just have one long cut left to finish up.


----------



## twochains

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Glad 2 meet you twochains If you can bring the good stuff Hope you make it to Hedgerows this April ?. Oh and the 100CC saw needs to be a Jonsered 110S. I think thats the Next one on the GTG list.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



The saw...well ummm....uhhhh....hmmm! The juice....I ain't singin' 'bout it, I'm bringin' it!  If you all hold your GTG at Hedgerows in around April, I'm as good as there! 3 1/2 hours...checked it last night... ya better lock up yer women! :msp_sneaky: LULLZ!


----------



## twochains

jerrycmorrow said:


> i believe age trumps post count AND alphabetical order. welcome twochains. saw hack and wannabe collector here.



Hey there, I am assuming your last name is Morrow??? If so, being that I haven't heard that name but once prior, I was wondering if you are related to Roger Morrow, down here by me. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Hedgerow

The big Iowa shindig is going on April 27th, and I'm going to that one, so is May a better month? Let's hear some input...


----------



## twochains

sawnami said:


> Yep, every day year 'round. Wife and I have a pair of F650GS's and I've also got a vintage observed trials bike.
> 
> Welcome to the the best group of good ol' boys around.
> 
> Oh, and the donation saw from the new guy is usually over 100cc.



Right on! I watched a guy hit a mild "double" on a FS650GS! Those things are awesome. Did you used to ride trials? Me and a group of guys come up and camp at Chadwick every year....they drink, I train! Love that place! We ride in the trials "open" sections and pretty much have covered that place. Me and a riding buddy set out and covered 70 miles of trail up there in a little more than half a day. Chadwick is my fav riding pretty much anytime...even camped and rode in a snow storm up there a couple years ago! :msp_scared:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

twochains said:


> Hey there, I am assuming your last name is Morrow??? If so, being that I haven't heard that name but once prior, I was wondering if you are related to Roger Morrow, down here by me. Thanks for the welcome!



may be related somewhere in the past but prolly not. my daddy was from PA.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> The big Iowa shindig is going on April 27th, and I'm going to that one, so is May a better month? Let's hear some input...



you schedule it and i'll see if i can come. ya know my family almost always manages to schedule somethin at the same time as the gtg although sometimes i do manage to avoid conflict (schedule-wise that is; still get some homestyle conflict but oh well)


----------



## twochains

jerrycmorrow said:


> may be related somewhere in the past but prolly not. my daddy was from PA.



Yeh, prolly not then...these boys was spawned in the woods I believe! We all hog hunt with dogs down here...thats how I know him.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

twochains said:


> Yeh, prolly not then...these boys was spawned in the woods I believe! We all hog hunt with dogs down here...thats how I know him.



i did used to work with a shtkicker from calico rock name of kerry lester. i know dolph and calico rock are in diffrunt hollers but still almost within screaming distance.


----------



## atvguns

Hedgrow the only thing i have going in may will be haying and that all depends on the weather and if the hay is ready or not I say just set a date and I will do my best to be there.


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Hedgrow the only thing i have going in may will be haying and that all depends on the weather and if the hay is ready or not I say just set a date and I will do my best to be there.



I think April 6 might be the date... Just tossing that out there to see who's got known conflicts... I know May gets into graduations and stuff... Even though it would be warm, and the pool would be open and stuff... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

I don't know Kerry Lester, but I know of Eddy Lester... they are from the same family. I think I know Eddie from logging but my brain is fuzzy this morning, I would have to ask how I know him.


----------



## atvguns

QUOTE=Hedgerow;4087837]I think April 6 might be the date... Just tossing that out there to see who's got known conflicts... I know May gets into graduations and stuff... Even though it would be warm, and the pool would be open and stuff... :msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]

POOL heck ya! you know everyone wants to see me in my jorts:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> POOL heck ya you no everyone wants to see me in my jorts:msp_biggrin:



I had it open in April last year... We could see just how tough everyone is...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

twochains said:


> I don't know Kerry Lester, but I know of Eddy Lester... they are from the same family. I think I know Eddie from logging but my brain is fuzzy this morning, I would have to ask how I know him.



if ya run across him give him a big howdy for me.


----------



## warjohn

Hedgerow said:


> I think April 6 might be the date... Just tossing that out there to see who's got known conflicts... I know May gets into graduations and stuff... Even though it would be warm, and the pool would be open and stuff... :msp_biggrin:



My vote don't count for much but I think I could make it on April 6.


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> My vote don't count for much but I think I could make it on April 6.



There's one more for the 6th... WSC is up for the 6th... Kenneth?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> There's one more for the 6th... WSC is up for the 6th... Kenneth?



Count me in what ever date you pick. We know that there is no one date that will work for everbody. Even if I was getting married that week end it would be on site or she would have to reshedule it.:msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

April 27 is Iowa gtg, and tree monkey was talking about doing another at his place in April, I sure would like to come down and play. I'd like to see some of hedgerows neatly stacked wood piles.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> There's one more for the 6th... WSC is up for the 6th... Kenneth?



I'm in for the 6th.


----------



## sawnami

twochains said:


> Right on! I watched a guy hit a mild "double" on a FS650GS! Those things are awesome. Did you used to ride trials? Me and a group of guys come up and camp at Chadwick every year....they drink, I train! Love that place! We ride in the trials "open" sections and pretty much have covered that place. Me and a riding buddy set out and covered 70 miles of trail up there in a little more than half a day. Chadwick is my fav riding pretty much anytime...even camped and rode in a snow storm up there a couple years ago! :msp_scared:



Started riding and camping at Chadwick in the 70's. Back then the trails weren't very 4-wheeler friendly. Used to ride the back way to Garrison from Chadwick which was pretty "technical" then. Boy, could I tell you some stories about riding there. Took he wife by there last year and now she wants a small enduro so she can ride there.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> April 27 is Iowa gtg, and tree monkey was talking about doing another at his place in April, I sure would like to come down and play. I'd like to see some of hedgerows neatly stacked wood piles.



I may leave some bays open in case it rains... :msp_wink:


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Count me in what ever date you pick. We know that there is no one date that will work for everbody. Even if I was getting married that week end it would be on site or she would have to reshedule it.:msp_smile:


I guess if it's one of them there shotgun weddings you will do it when and where she tells you to, you might even have to take a bath the night before :msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'm a collector of junkier and fixer of fewer. My "to do pile" is depressing. My 2071 hit the pile the other day. The moral of the story is don't run a saw with a leaking decomp even if you think it sealed up and just have one long cut left to finish up.



That stinks to high heaven.


----------



## twochains

sawnami- hey here is a vid of my single track I built on my property, the vid is only like a half lap, normally I can route a 7 mile loop.

Contour | Stories | Dolph Trails

Here is the link to my you tube channel, some vids I am wearing the camera and others it's me on the Yamaha. I race a YZ 290 2t (a 250 with big bore kit). Some of the vids are crap...too much air going through the mic.

CCC - YouTube

The pilot on the little mini is my son he is 10, normally races MX but I have only pics of that, no vids. Hope you like them alright.

Open viewing if anybody is bored! opcorn:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> I had it open in April last year... We could see just how tough everyone is...:msp_sneaky:



If Andy shows up, we're going to find out just how tough your pool filter is!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

twochains said:


> sawnami- hey here is a vid of my single track I built on my property, the vid is only like a half lap, normally I can route a 7 mile loop.
> 
> Contour | Stories | Dolph Trails
> 
> Here is the link to my you tube channel, some vids I am wearing the camera and others it's me on the Yamaha. I race a YZ 290 2t (a 250 with big bore kit). Some of the vids are crap...too much air going through the mic.
> 
> CCC - YouTube
> 
> The pilot on the little mini is my son he is 10, normally races MX but I have only pics of that, no vids. Hope you like them alright.
> 
> Open viewing if anybody is bored! opcorn:



I can't watch that stuff or i'll be diggin the kid's KDX220 out of storage and bustin snow banks......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> There's one more for the 6th... WSC is up for the 6th... Kenneth?



As long as I can drop some saws of on my way to Springfield or Joplin on Sunday. Anytime in April will work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can be there friday to help get set up. And Bull$hit. And check out that new logspitter.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If Andy shows up, we're going to find out just how tough your pool filter is!!!!!



Is that a Babyruth in the pool?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Is that a Babyruth in the pool?



You gotta be a certain age to be familiar with "The Baby Ruth in the pool" term...
Caddy shack was it???


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> As long as I can drop some saws of on my way to Springfield or Joplin on Sunday. Anytime in April will work.



Piece of cake...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can be there friday to help get set up. And Bull$hit. And check out that new logspitter.



You have to set up for a GTG??? Our's have been self serve! You want to cut it? You go get it!!!! We'll sit here and watch...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Is that a Babyruth in the pool?



Hey, I was referring to hair. The Babyruth was YOUR idea.....


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey, I was referring to hair. The Babyruth was YOUR idea.....



Sarah's the hairy one, she could clog up a filter.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

twochains said:


> I would think that a couple quarts of 140 would be a nice "Hi, how ya doin'" for a new comer to bring along.



When the boys down there tell you them Sconnie guys have REALLY fast saws & drink too much.... They are NOT lying!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah's the hairy one, she could clog up a filter.



I agree. Unless you're referring to a** hair, in which case Andy's The one who looks like he's got 2 furry loaves of bread stuffed in the back of his pants. But ya, I got the hair on the head market cornered.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I agree. Unless you're referring to a** hair, in which case Andy's The one who looks like he's got 2 furry loaves of bread stuffed in the back of his pants. But ya, I got the hair on the head market cornered.



...:amazed:

Coulda done without that verbal drawing....


----------



## logging22

Ick. Anyhoo, the date dont matter to me. Just sayin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Ick. Anyhoo, the date dont matter to me. Just sayin.



I'll see you there, not on the net much these days (but do get GTG update Texts) but will before we get close to the GTG. Matt keep me a list of stuff to bring, James is bringing us a place to set down, man that came out sounding wrong.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll see you there, not on the net much these days (but do get GTG update Texts) but will before we get close to the GTG. Matt keep me a list of stuff to bring, James is bringing us a place to set down, man that came out sounding wrong.



Gotta bring the AH-81. Please.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Its a hot tea night.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Gotta bring the AH-81. Please.....



I think i own one of those its over in KY.

i have a few saws over there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think i own one of those its over in KY.
> 
> i have a few saws over there.



You got one in my shop too... Runs great... But ain't black yet...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt what about this guy?




012 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You got one in my shop too... Runs great... But ain't black yet...



Yea I need to take a drive around a few states picking up saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

Man it would be awesome to have Dave show up!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You got one in my shop too... Runs great... But ain't black yet...






Bad ass saw by supercabs78, on Flickr

Here it is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man I am loving this Talpatalk HD first time really using it, works great way faster than a PC using a browser.


----------



## komatsuvarna

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bad ass saw by supercabs78, on Flickr
> 
> Here it is.



Runs better now...:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Runs better now...:msp_wink:



Cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> opcorn:



I see what yer eatin there Durand...
You got plenty of notice...
And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool.



I poked it with a stick... It's louder now...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I poked it with a stick... It's louder now...



Greeat now I have to cut wood at half throtle as to not wake the neighbors. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What is this new feedback score 0 under my avatar? I get feedback everytime I speak in this household. :msp_sad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is this new feedback score 0 under my avatar? I get feedback everytime I speak in this household. :msp_sad:



I think it has to do with the auctions part of A.S.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think it has to do with the auctions part of A.S.



Cool thanks.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Runs better now...:msp_wink:



I hope so! :msp_wink::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hope the directions for this GTG don't start with "turn left where that big hedge tree fell out in the road all those years ago". Now there is no trace of said tree, but turn there anyway.


GTG directions add your favorite.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump told me a few years back Leave that little town going south I'm a little ways out on the left can't miss it. The funny part is I drove strait to it with no problems.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My GTG was turn left at the two man saw that few seen.


----------



## Freehand

Just got back from moving a six thousand pound machine into Mr. Dan's shop, and I still have all muh fingers. Miller time. :feel_good:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Just got back from moving a six thousand pound machine into Mr. Dan's shop, and I still have all muh fingers. Miller time. :feel_good:



Cool.


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> may be related somewhere in the past but prolly not. my daddy was from PA.



duh, then his Pa, then his Pa, then.......... Then Adam?


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump told me a few years back Leave that little town going south I'm a little ways out on the left can't miss it. The funny part is I drove strait to it with no problems.



Just follow the smoke?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Just got back from moving a six thousand pound machine into Mr. Dan's shop, and I still have all muh fingers. Miller time. :feel_good:



Braggert.





But thanks for the help!


----------



## specter29

april 6th works for me


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> ...:amazed:
> 
> Coulda done without that verbal drawing....



Sorry bout that :msp_unsure:


----------



## sunfish

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I agree. Unless you're referring to a** hair, in which case Andy's The one who looks like he's got 2 furry loaves of bread stuffed in the back of his pants. But ya, I got the hair on the head market cornered.



Now that was funny! 

GTG on the 5th; I'll be there if Sara and Andy will be there.


----------



## sawnami

twochains said:


> sawnami- hey here is a vid of my single track I built on my property, the vid is only like a half lap, normally I can route a 7 mile loop.
> 
> Contour | Stories | Dolph Trails
> 
> Here is the link to my you tube channel, some vids I am wearing the camera and others it's me on the Yamaha. I race a YZ 290 2t (a 250 with big bore kit). Some of the vids are crap...too much air going through the mic.
> 
> CCC - YouTube
> 
> The pilot on the little mini is my son he is 10, normally races MX but I have only pics of that, no vids. Hope you like them alright.
> 
> Open viewing if anybody is bored! opcorn:



Nice riding! Looks like a pretty tight course. Do you have your handlebars cut down? That bike does a great job climbing over those logs without hesitation. Did you use a GoPro to video it?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Now that was funny!
> 
> GTG on the 5th; I'll be there if Sara and Andy will be there.



Saturday is the 6th... Fun time will be the 5th... 
See ya for fun time Friday night...


----------



## pdqdl

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is this new feedback score 0 under my avatar? I get feedback everytime I speak in this household. :msp_sad:



Not to worry. According to the feedback score, everybody on AS is a zero. Y're in good company.


----------



## andydodgegeek

April 6 at Hedgerows? How could a fella miss it. Looking forward to it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So it sounds like its April 6th.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So it sounds like its April 6th.



Yep, but be there the 5th as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So it sounds like its April 6th.



I'm just couple hours from him, We will have the grill going by the time you get there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So far I'm on the hook for a grill, bottle, eggs for Hedgerow family anything else? No one had asked for a ugly cake!


----------



## Showme

I'm in! Looking forward to it.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Hedgerow said:


> I see what yer eatin there Durand...
> You got plenty of notice...
> And stuff...



12 hours and 730 miles !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## 8433jeff

komatsuvarna said:


> 12 hours and 730 miles !! :msp_ohmy:



Thats at a pretty good clip. Wife and her bladder would never allow that.


----------



## Hedgerow

komatsuvarna said:


> 12 hours and 730 miles !! :msp_ohmy:



Took me 11.5 hrs to get to Terry's and stuff...:msp_sneaky:

Took 12 hours to get back from Grantsburg, WI... Thanks to a snow storm in MN...:msp_scared:

You can pull it off... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Took me 11.5 hrs to get to Terry's and stuff...:msp_sneaky:
> 
> Took 12 hours to get back from Grantsburg, WI... Thanks to a snow storm in MN...:msp_scared:
> 
> You can pull it off... :msp_biggrin:



Witness!













komatsuvarna said:


> 12 hours and 730 miles !! :msp_ohmy:



Durand, what you complaining bout?? You'll just make the wifey drive again!


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm just glad I ain't there this week!!!


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I'm just glad I ain't there this week!!!



Keeping the rif raf out. You boys gonna have a hard time finding room at the taco stands as they move south next week.

Been 4 years since its been that cold.

Move some where theres 4G, Hedge, like Grantsburg.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Keeping the rif raf out. You boys gonna have a hard time finding room at the taco stands as they move south next week.
> 
> Been 4 years since its been that cold.
> 
> Move some where theres 4G, Hedge, like Grantsburg.



Wouldn't do any good... Phone wouldn't use it...
At my place, you're lucky to get a couple reception bars...

Keeps the rif-raf out...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Wouldn't do any good... Phone wouldn't use it...
> At my place, you're lucky to get a couple reception bars...
> 
> Keeps the rif-raf out...:msp_sneaky:



Good luck with all that.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Any interest in a fish fry appetizer?


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Any interest in a fish fry appetizer?



Anytime someone cooks fish, there will be interested parties willing to consume said proceeds... Sounds like something for Friday evening eh???


----------



## Freehand

8433jeff said:


> Good luck with all that.



Yea, but y'ins can't put yer tongue on a flag pole without threat of certain dismemberment. Down here, we could lick it all day. So there's that.:byebye:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Freehand said:


> Yea, but y'ins can't put yer tongue on a flag pole without threat of certain dismemberment. Down here, we could lick it all day. So there's that.:byebye:



Was gonna say something but....nevermind.:taped:


----------



## 8433jeff

Yeah, there is that. What does it taste like?


----------



## Showme

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Any interest in a fish fry appetizer?



Your fish was excellent at Jasper! Thanks again.


----------



## Freehand

8433jeff said:


> Yeah, there is that. What does it taste like?



Chicken.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Freehand said:


> Chicken.:msp_sneaky:



I had KFC once this week, I'm good for a while. Til supper anyway. 

We're having chicken.

Biscuits.

Bacon.


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> Was gonna say something but....nevermind.:taped:



Give in to the little voice……..


take the bait…..


It'll only hurt a little bit


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

8433jeff said:


> I had KFC once this week, I'm good for a while. Til supper anyway.
> 
> We're having chicken.
> 
> Biscuits.
> 
> Bacon.



Did someone say BACON


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> Give in to the little voice……..
> 
> 
> take the bait…..
> 
> 
> It'll only hurt a little bit



Well my sig took the bait... That would be like teeing off only 80yds from the hole...


----------



## Freehand

Flagrant quote butchery. 


Touche`





:feel_good:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well my sig took the bait... That would be like teeing off only 80yds from the hole...



Hey... Are you and yer dad gonna make your way over here in April????
It's only about a couple hour drive...
With some glenfidich waiting on the other side...
And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Flagrant quote butchery.
> 
> 
> Touche`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :feel_good:




You too Mr. Free ham slobber... I need someone to carve me a dollar race cant...


Out of a hedge log.... :msp_wink:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Hey... Are you and yer dad gonna make your way over here in April????
> It's only about a couple hour drive...
> With some glenfidich waiting on the other side...
> And stuff...



I'm getting ready to start a class on base, BUT, as long as I can take a day off, I will be there. The 'Boss' has been to Vegas three times in the last 1.5 years... I'm due for a fun trip. The only problem is that date is also my guard drill. We'll see, but pencil me in for now. I might even bring some 18yr old Glenfidditch this time and/or some Bushmills...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm getting ready to start a class on base, BUT, as long as I can take a day off, I will be there. The 'Boss' has been to Vegas three times in the last 1.5 years... I'm due for a fun trip. The only problem is that date is also my guard drill. We'll see, but pencil me in for now. I might even bring some 18yr old Glenfidditch this time and/or some Bushmills...



I hope so... Cause Kenneth has been carrying the KS flag solo...
We need the wheat producing state to represent en' mass!!!
What about Echo Kid??? 
Kenneth? 
He up to a saw race???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You too Mr. Free ham slobber... I need someone to carve me a dollar race cant...
> 
> 
> Out of a hedge log.... :msp_wink:



I will be sure to keep a chain with high rackers.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I hope so... Cause Kenneth has been carrying the KS flag solo...
> We need the wheat producing state to represent en' mass!!!
> What about Echo Kid???
> Kenneth?
> He up to a saw race???



I have a S L O W orange saw that might could make an appearance.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I have a S L O W orange saw that might could make an appearance.



Yes you do!!!
Put that dollar down and RUN IT!!!
Don't forget to sharpen that chain!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yes you do!!!
> Put that dollar down and RUN IT!!!
> Don't forget to sharpen that chain!!!
> :msp_wink:



I don't have a fast saw but got a Dollar, do i get to play? If not I'll just run around in the yard holding my saw making motor sounds, hell rereading this post that sound like fun too.


----------



## sawnami

I'll show up if only to see the guys screaming like girls after diving into your pool:msp_w00t:---------if it isn't heated. I know the water in ours that time of year would make a guy come out of the water with two belly buttons-----if you know what I mean.:rolleyes2:


----------



## thinkrtinker

count me in for the 5th and 6th. hope u-folks can teach a newbe how to race a saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> count me in for the 5th and 6th. hope u-folks can teach a newbe how to race a saw.



We can surely show you how NOT to race a saw... 
Got yer PM and will be in touch!!!


----------



## old cookie

That would be a long drive for me, but I sure will try to make it. Is there a good motel between Alba and you on baseline road.


----------



## john taliaferro

Work Saw ,ill take the cake if no one else wants it got any Ice cream to go with it .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We could do both this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> That would be a long drive for me, but I sure will try to make it. Is there a good motel between Alba and you on baseline road.



Yup... That old abandoned house by CR 100...
Might have to share a room with a coon and some possums, but the rates are great!!!


----------



## john taliaferro

Got a 20" pin oak cut split,hauled ten miles and stacked ,nap time .


----------



## wendell

Hi guys, ya miss me?

Drove by Searcy, Cabot and Poduc Junction today so I figured it was time to check in.


----------



## old cookie

Well i just made my reservations. Thanks for the tip, rates are very low.2 ears of corn and a couple fish.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Hi guys, ya miss me?
> 
> Drove by Searcy, Cabot and Poduc Junction today so I figured it was time to check in.



Hay, how's things and stuff?


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Well i just made my reservations. Thanks for the tip, rates are very low.2 ears of corn and a couple fish.



Good deal.. Maybe you can come run this slow old 9010 boat anchor I got...

Found a couple big chunks for the big bars to play in...
But they ain't pretty...

:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Those nasty chunks will seperate the men from the boys.:msp_sneaky::kilt::big_smile:


----------



## Wolfcsm

*A little fun today*

Getting ready for another deployment mid week.

Just had to run a saw for a while today. Noodled some wood down for firewood. Filled the fun ticket.
View attachment 274463
View attachment 274464
View attachment 274465



Hal


----------



## RVALUE

I may run a saw a few this week. Maybe.


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I may run a saw a few this week. Maybe.



Be carefull, hate to see you loose a finger.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt stopped in today to test a log skidding attachment for an ATV. 
Interesting findings...
You'll have to read the magazine article to get the full scoop...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Dave Boyt stopped in today to test a log skidding attachment for an ATV.
> Interesting findings...
> You'll have to read the magazine article to get the full scoop...
> :msp_wink:



Tease...







What magazine? Farm Show :msp_biggrin:

Just kidding Dave, I know you write for a magazine, just forget which one.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wolfcsm said:


> Getting ready for another deployment mid week.
> 
> Just had to run a saw for a while today. Noodled some wood down for firewood. Filled the fun ticket.
> View attachment 274463
> View attachment 274464
> View attachment 274465
> 
> 
> 
> Hal



What's the length this go around? I may be taking a MC-12 tour before too' long.


----------



## old cookie

Hedge that sounds pretty good to me.I would like to run that 9010. I may be able to get a big hedge,but i dought i could haul it in my truck. And no way to load it.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hedge that sounds pretty good to me.I would like to run that 9010. I may be able to get a big hedge,but i dought i could haul it in my truck. And no way to load it.



No sweat... I'd hate to waste a big hedge anyway... 
I got some victims de'joure picked out..
Dave offered to cut some race cants for us too, so we're good to go I think!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump for flyinlow...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I will bring my 694 solo, its still stock but it is a strong runner. Hedge, didn't I hear you say you guys took your 9010 apart to see if it was ported? I will also bring my freshly Tree Monkeyed 056 super, you are gonna like running it, a real torque monster.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I will bring my 694 solo, its still stock but it is a strong runner. Hedge, didn't I hear you say you guys took your 9010 apart to see if it was ported? I will also bring my freshly Tree Monkeyed 056 super, you are gonna like running it, a real torque monster.:biggrin:



Yup... It got dissected... No machine work done to it, just some nice polishing of the ports and base gasket still in... Only 170 lbs of comp, and pristine inside...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedge how cold is it in spring field.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedge how cold is it in spring field.



29 degrees...


----------



## Wolfcsm

Locust Cutter said:


> What's the length this go around? I may be taking a MC-12 tour before too' long.



Going to Turkey for 8 Months.

Hal


----------



## logging22

Wolfcsm said:


> Going to Turkey for 8 Months.
> 
> Hal



What?? Your gonna miss the GTG. That sux.:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

Wolfcsm said:


> Going to Turkey for 8 Months.
> 
> Hal



I wish you safe travelling and a productive mission Hal...
Gonna miss you being here though...


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay, how's things and stuff?



Could be better. Could be worse.

Y'all having a GTG? Where and when?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Could be better. Could be worse.
> 
> Y'all having a GTG? Where and when?



My place. April 6th.. You gonna be able to swing that???


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> My place. April 6th.. You gonna be able to swing that???



It's possible. I'll see what I can finagle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wolfcsm said:


> Going to Turkey for 8 Months.
> 
> Hal



Be sure to keep your head down sounds like things are heating up again.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Wolfcsm said:


> Going to Turkey for 8 Months.
> 
> Hal



Be safe and return home!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Wolfcsm said:


> Going to Turkey for 8 Months.
> 
> Hal



Hal,
THANK YOU for your service. Without men and women like yourself, we could not enjoy our freedoms. I take take my hat off to you!


----------



## ndlawrence

What have I missed?! Been to busy to get on due to family heath issues.


----------



## Hedgerow

ndlawrence said:


> What have I missed?! Been to busy to get on due to family heath issues.



Not too much.. How's that 359 running?


----------



## ndlawrence

Hedgerow said:


> Not too much.. How's that 359 running?



Like a top! Been sitting for a few months.. :/ finally got a chance and broke it out today and let some chips fly! I am down to one saw now


----------



## old cookie

Hedge ok that was quite an offer come get it o bring somthing to load it with to. I thought i would offer. Well i am thinking firewood. Looking forward to April.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents,a crisp 11 degrees this morning. I talked to a sales rep in Sayner,Wi. yesterday and he said they were looking at minus 35 last night,with -70 wind chill. Now that's cold,I forget how much snow they had.
My Echo twin finally showed up last Wed.,10 days from Monett,Mo. to Rushville,Mo. It runs ok,but has a air leak that I need to chase down.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> My place. April 6th.. You gonna be able to swing that???



Whats your address? I think this one will be too close to me to miss it. I've been trying to make it to another GTG for a couple years now. Always seems to be just a little too far away or something comes up, but I'm gonna put this one on my calander now!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Whats your address? I think this one will be too close to me to miss it. I've been trying to make it to another GTG for a couple years now. Always seems to be just a little too far away or something comes up, but I'm gonna put this one on my calander now!



I would say it's close!!!
PM sent.
You carve???


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> My place. April 6th.. You gonna be able to swing that???



Are newbs welcome? If so, where is your place?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Are newbs welcome? If so, where is your place?



Yup... Stay tuned to the thread.. Carthage is the location more info to follow... 
Post some pics of yer favorite saw!!! Initiation you know...:msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Are newbs welcome? If so, where is your place?



WooHoo!!!

We're up to TWO newbie 100cc + donation saws now. Ya did know that was one of the requirements didn't ya?:monkey:

Welcome Hinerman!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Stay tuned to the thread.. Carthage is the location more info to follow...
> Post some pics of yer favorite saw!!! Initiation you know...:msp_wink:



Thanks, if I can figure out how, I will.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> We're up to TWO newbie 100cc + donation saws now. Ya did know that was one of the requirements didn't ya?:monkey:
> 
> Welcome Hinerman!



I must have skipped that page in the thread. I should be more thorough from now on. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hinerman said:


> I must have skipped that page in the thread. I should be more thorough from now on. Thanks for the welcome.



repped ya for quiet anticipation of the donor saw. lol. welcome


----------



## Showme

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents,a crisp 11 degrees this morning. I talked to a sales rep in Sayner,Wi. yesterday and he said they were looking at minus 35 last night,with -70 wind chill. Now that's cold,I forget how much snow they had.
> My Echo twin finally showed up last Wed.,10 days from Monett,Mo. to Rushville,Mo. It runs ok,but has a air leak that I need to chase down.



Dang and I'm headed for Monett Saturday. Just a little late it looks like.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:





Anybody have any nitric acid?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any nitric acid?



Fresh out Dan.. 
Dare I ask what you need it for???


----------



## RVALUE

Me


I mean cleaning parts.......






I was hoping there was some in the printing industry. The can it comes in is $ 500.

It costs $ 100, in a $ 500 can


----------



## pdqdl

He's gonna corrosion proof his chainsaws with it. Doesn't everybody?


----------



## pdqdl

Why aluminium does not react with nitric acid? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Are newbs welcome? If so, where is your place?





Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Stay tuned to the thread.. Carthage is the location more info to follow...
> Post some pics of yer favorite saw!!! Initiation you know...:msp_wink:



Don't have any pictures of my favorite saw put hear is a picture of one of my special saws.View attachment 275013
View attachment 275014


----------



## RVALUE

Very clever......


----------



## RVALUE

I heard a 3xx run today. Might put it to work tomorrow. Might.


Might not.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

3xx what are the xx's


----------



## RVALUE

Logging told me not to mention them anymore..... So out of respect for GTG skippers, I obliged.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Logging told me not to mention them anymore..... So out of respect for GTG skippers, I obliged.



Ouch...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't have any pictures of my favorite saw put hear is a picture of one of my special saws.View attachment 275013
> View attachment 275014



The saw in my avitar is one of my favorite saws.


----------



## logging22

I dont recall anything of the sort. Could be wrong. Anyhoo, Matt, how long did it take you to drive to my house? Im thinking bout 3 1/2 hours. That bout right??


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't have any pictures of my favorite saw put hear is a picture of one of my special saws.View attachment 275013
> View attachment 275014



Yep, that was a very nice saw that the last newbie donated.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I dont recall anything of the sort. Could be wrong. Anyhoo, Matt, how long did it take you to drive to my house? Im thinking bout 3 1/2 hours. That bout right??



Thats pretty close... I think I allowed 4.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any nitric acid?



got some muriatic acid. will that work?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Me
> 
> 
> I mean cleaning parts.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping there was some in the printing industry. The can it comes in is $ 500.
> 
> It costs $ 100, in a $ 500 can



A feller can distill common urine and git a barrel of it………..bat guano comes to mind………….


----------



## twochains

Do any of you guys know any mostly chainsaw logging crews (as opposed to mech crews) in the Mo., Ok., Arkansas., Texas area?


----------



## logging22

Yep. Know a bunch of em. Saws is all we use around here. Sup??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

I need away from the mech crew I am on now.


----------



## logging22

twochains said:


> I need away from the mech crew I am on now.



Well, if the weather ever breaks, who knows. What ya wanna do?? Cut, skid, haul, mill, just look kool? Just sayin.


----------



## twochains

I always want to look coo! Care if I just p.m. you so not to bore the masses? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## logging22

twochains said:


> I always want to look coo! Care if I just p.m. you so not to bore the masses? :msp_rolleyes:



Bore these guys? PFTTTTTT! Ok. Pm is good.


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> I always want to look coo! Care if I just p.m. you so not to bore the masses? :msp_rolleyes:



You could not possibly bore us... You sound young... Keep the big picture in mind... Many times, what seems great, isn't so... Les is old and wise.... 
"Did I say old???"
Sorry Les... 
I meant to say "big and scary"...
Luv ya bro'....
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## twochains

I am prolly older than you. :msp_biggrin: What is the big picture?


----------



## logging22

My good and dear friend Matt is prolly trying to say, keep your head up and keep your chain sharp. Things will get better. Im hoping they do anyway.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> I am prolly older than you. :msp_biggrin: What is the big picture?



The BIG picture is a BIG subject... But Les pretty much tagged it...
Les??? You comin on Friday? Or Saturday? If Friday, I got a special request of ya...
Bring your BIG bar...
I need some proper instruction...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## twochains




----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


>



April 6... Bring yer fastest saw...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Yep, that was a very nice saw that the last newbie donated.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yes it was I am glad my name was drawn first.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> The BIG picture is a BIG subject... But Les pretty much tagged it...
> Les??? You comin on Friday? Or Saturday? If Friday, I got a special request of ya...
> Bring your BIG bar...
> I need some proper instruction...
> :msp_sneaky:



Im thinking me, my brother (user name Stihlverado) and my son CJ will try to be there Friday night. Cant miss another round the fire, bourbon sippin, BS'in session. Just wouldnt be right. Big bar?? Biggest i got right now is a 41'' for a stihl. Sold the 60. Bummer i know. But i will bring it no problem brody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The BIG picture is a BIG subject... But Les pretty much tagged it...
> Les??? You comin on Friday? Or Saturday? If Friday, I got a special request of ya...
> Bring your BIG bar...
> I need some proper instruction...
> :msp_sneaky:



Proper instruction is always good. Have you got a tree to fall that has you scarrred.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Matt not skeered!:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it was I am glad my name was drawn first.:msp_wink::msp_wink:



You got that big red saw sharpened up good for the dollar races Kenneth???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

how big of wood are we talking.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Im thinking me, my brother (user name Stihlverado) and my son CJ will try to be there Friday night. Cant miss another round the fire, bourbon sippin, BS'in session. Just wouldnt be right. Big bar?? Biggest i got right now is a 41'' for a stihl. Sold the 60. Bummer i know. But i will bring it no problem brody.



Awesome.... Lookin forward to it.... 
If we got good light, I got sumpthin fer ya to look at... If I don't knock it down before then... 
It's awkward... If ya know what I'm sayin'... 
Ok, and a little hazardous...:bang:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Awesome.... Lookin forward to it....
> If we got good light, I got sumpthin fer ya to look at... If I don't knock it down before then...
> It's awkward... If ya know what I'm sayin'...
> Ok, and a little hazardous...:bang:



We gonna fall one????? WHOOOHOOO!! Im all in. Leave it for Saturday. Make it a project. Just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Proper instruction is always good. Have you got a tree to fall that has you scarrred.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Not scared.... Cautious... :msp_sneaky:
I've dropped similar, but my eyes have been opened lately...
It's big... And dead... And needs to drop to the south...
Just sayin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> We gonna fall one????? WHOOOHOOO!! Im all in. Leave it for Saturday. Make it a project. Just sayin.



Best Idea this year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Not scared.... Cautious... :msp_sneaky:
> I've dropped similar, but my eyes have been opened lately...
> It's big... And dead... And needs to drop to the south...
> Just sayin...



Cautious is good.


----------



## 8433jeff

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cautious is good.



Maybe y'all ain't the rednecks I thought yas was.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lumberjackchef will be doing some carving for us too...
Schedule allowing, the winner of the dollar race will have a carved trophy to take home with them...


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Lumberjackchef will be doing some carving for us too...
> Schedule allowing, the winner of the dollar race will have a carved trophy to take home with them...



PFTTTT! That is mine all mine.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Maybe y'all ain't the rednecks I thought yas was.



Yes we are... 
And I was born north of you!!!!
Odd eh???


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Yes we are...
> And I was born north of you!!!!
> Odd eh???



Ya den, you know dat den.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

8433jeff said:


> Maybe y'all ain't the rednecks I thought yas was.



That hurts :msp_angry:
















Just joking.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> PFTTTT! That is mine all mine.:msp_biggrin:



I got a dolly and a good chain that says that abomination is goin down... 
S'pose we can distract Stumpy while all this is goin on???


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I got a dolly and a good chain that says that abomination is goin down...
> S'pose we can distract Stumpy while all this is goin on???



Im bringing the burnt wonder of power baby!!! Its on now!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I'm bout ready for another GTG.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wolfcsm said:


> Going to Turkey for 8 Months.
> 
> Hal



That sounds like fun. I haven't spent much time there, only about 3.5 months split between two short TDYs. The Black Sea was something else and Cypress was nice. The toilet habits were a bit of a surprise though.:help:


----------



## wendell

8433jeff said:


> Maybe y'all ain't the rednecks I thought yas was.



I'm feeling a bit disillusioned myself. :msp_sad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> I'm feeling a bit disillusioned myself. :msp_sad:



I'm sure we will have some BACON to fix that up.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> I'm feeling a bit disillusioned myself. :msp_sad:



Whatever y'all do, don't let Wendell anywhere near that tree until its down.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it was I am glad my name was drawn first.:msp_wink::msp_wink:



i'm still kicking my butt for letting that blue sxlao you donated at stephen's go to steve. can only say i didn't know better. same opportunity comes around that sucker is mine


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Not scared.... Cautious... :msp_sneaky:
> I've dropped similar, but my eyes have been opened lately...
> It's big... And dead... And needs to drop to the south...
> Just sayin...



Got pics? If it's easy, it ain't as much fun.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

given that everyone has their own opinion. it might be fun for everyone to write down their idea for felling. then compare them. course, could also just as easily end up in a brawl. but that would be fun too. just sayin


----------



## Work Saw Collector

8433jeff said:


> Maybe y'all ain't the rednecks I thought yas was.



I'm as redneck as he thought we were, someone has to carry that torch I'll do till you guys find someone better.


----------



## RVALUE

Next poster gets it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Next poster gets it.



gets what?


----------



## RVALUE

Folks, there you have it. The official and un-official redneck. It's either an all in one, or a besides yourself model. 

See, you always wanted to be a model. Now you are a discontinued model.

:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Funny stuff, cant wait for the net GTG going to be a blast.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Funny stuff, cant wait for the net GTG going to be a blast.



Hope so... Dan better not skip out on this one!!! He better bring the 757 with him too!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hope so... Dan better not skip out on this one!!! He better bring the 757 with him too!!!:msp_wink:



He cant complain about the drive its not bad, I have drove that far to turn around.


----------



## Hedgerow

And Jim's drive is all down hill...
He should be able to just knock it out of gear and coast right in...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> And Jim's drive is all down hill...
> He should be able to just knock it out of gear and coast right in...



funny, he will save fuel if he don't get lost.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> He cant complain about the drive its not bad, I have drove that far to turn around.



That quote was worth a Mega rep Stephen. You ready to part with that 041G yet?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> That quote was worth a Mega rep Stephen. You ready to part with that 041G yet?



Nope that old whore is one of my favorites. Ok to tell the truth I have around 20 favorites. ::bang:


----------



## atvguns




----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nope that old whore is one of my favorites. Ok to tell the truth I have around 20 favorites. ::bang:



I have a PM850 with a 28"roller nose and might throw in a Echo twin,well I might have rethink this.


----------



## john taliaferro

I got a 60 " bar on a 88 you can borrow les


----------



## teacherman

*hey*

Hey guys anybody remember me?
Hope you all are well. I might try to make a GTG after March 16, if I'm still welcome. Lots going on, but I want to get back in touch.
Getting married in March. Big changes.....


----------



## logging22

john taliaferro said:


> I got a 60 " bar on a 88 you can borrow les




Thanks John. Wonder how big this tree is? Matt, you got a pic of that thing??


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Thanks John. Wonder how big this tree is? Matt, you got a pic of that thing??



84 still running?


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> 84 still running?



Holy Hell!! Look who it is!! How are you and stuff?? Long time no post. Anyhoo, 84 still runs like a champ. Looking for another carb at the moment. Hard to find those around here. You wouldnt have one would you??


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Thanks John. Wonder how big this tree is? Matt, you got a pic of that thing??



Yup!!!
Right here in my head...
I'll try and get sumpthin more tangible this weekend...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> Hey guys anybody remember me?
> Hope you all are well. I might try to make a GTG after March 16, if I'm still welcome. Lots going on, but I want to get back in touch.
> Getting married in March. Big changes.....



Mosey on over April 6th... It will be good to meet you!


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Hey guys anybody remember me?
> Hope you all are well. I might try to make a GTG after March 16, if I'm still welcome. Lots going on, but I want to get back in touch.
> Getting married in March. Big changes.....



Congrats brother!!!


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> Holy Hell!! Look who it is!! How are you and stuff?? Long time no post. Anyhoo, 84 still runs like a champ. Looking for another carb at the moment. Hard to find those around here. You wouldnt have one would you??



Hey bro what up?

No 84 parts any more. I'm into harley stuff now, so haven't been around lately. How's it going?


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Holy Hell!! Look who it is!! How are you and stuff?? Long time no post. Anyhoo, 84 still runs like a champ. Looking for another carb at the moment. Hard to find those around here. You wouldnt have one would you??



NOS 1124 120 0607 Tillotson HT7A 320 residing in Jims inventory under lock and key.


----------



## teacherman

So when and where is the next GTG?


----------



## teacherman

Hedgerow said:


> Mosey on over April 6th... It will be good to meet you!



where?

Is it posted a number of pages back?


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Hey bro what up?
> 
> No 84 parts any more. I'm into harley stuff now, so haven't been around lately. How's it going?



Well, its going. Weather is keeping me out of the woods some. Lots of saw work going on in the mean time. Glad to see ya posting.


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> NOS 1124 120 0607 Tillotson HT7A 320 residing in Jims inventory under lock and key.



Your killing me Jim.:help:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Hey guys anybody remember me?
> Hope you all are well. I might try to make a GTG after March 16, if I'm still welcome. Lots going on, but I want to get back in touch.
> Getting married in March. Big changes.....



Hey john super glad you found your way back.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Saturday is the 6th... Fun time will be the 5th...
> See ya for fun time Friday night...





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So it sounds like its April 6th.





Hedgerow said:


> Mosey on over April 6th... It will be good to meet you!





teacherman said:


> So when and where is the next GTG?



John read all guotes.


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Your killing me Jim.:help:



I might let it go to you,but I don't take first born,arm and a leg or left ones or any thing you have to feed or water. I will take Husky,Stihl and Jonserd pro saw parts. I'll talk to JC tonight when I go to bed and see if he thinks I ought to send it your way.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Hope so... Dan better not skip out on this one!!! He better bring the 757 with him too!!!:msp_wink:



Those 757s have the best factory dawgs on a 70 cc I've ever seen. Sure makes cutting a breeze. Used one today. 



Course it was the saw hedge resurrected last year when Les Boycotted us.


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> where?
> 
> Is it posted a number of pages back?



PM me and the info will be yours...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Those 757s have the best factory dawgs on a 70 cc I've ever seen. Sure makes cutting a breeze. Used one today.
> 
> 
> 
> Course it was the saw hedge resurrected last year when Les Boycotted us.




I'm not done with that saw yet Dan... It runs, but it don't REALLY run yet....
If you'd let me have it for a while, it would... 
Just sayin....
And stuff...


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> i'm still kicking my butt for letting that blue sxlao you donated at stephen's go to steve. can only say i didn't know better. same opportunity comes around that sucker is mine



Jerry, your sub-conscience knew that I had to have another Homie to go with the herd


----------



## sawnami

teacherman said:


> Hey guys anybody remember me?
> Hope you all are well. I might try to make a GTG after March 16, if I'm still welcome. Lots going on, but I want to get back in touch.
> Getting married in March. Big changes.....



Good to hear from you John and congratulations! How many miles you got on the Harley now?


----------



## john taliaferro

ha ha iam john and i got 8,000 on my buell , john when the weather breaks if your eaver up this way hollar i know a lot of nice roads . Congrats on finding one to share with


----------



## sawnami

john taliaferro said:


> ha ha iam john and i got 8,000 on my buell , john when the weather breaks if your eaver up this way hollar i know a lot of nice roads . Congrats on finding one to share with



When the weather breaks??????? Mine never gets put up An AR trip that includes the Little Dragon would be fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

teacherman said:


> Hey guys anybody remember me?
> Hope you all are well. I might try to make a GTG after March 16, if I'm still welcome. Lots going on, but I want to get back in touch.
> Getting married in March. Big changes.....



Hay John we wouldn't forget anyone from the "first AROKMOKSTX GTG".


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay John we wouldn't forget anyone from the "first AROKMOKSTX GTG".



Well except for that one Guy (whats his name? ha ha) his saw took a orange cord.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> When the weather breaks??????? Mine never gets put up An AR trip that includes the Little Dragon would be fun.



Magic Dragon? :msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay John we wouldn't forget anyone from the "first AROKMOKSTX GTG".



Clever way to get OK in there twice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt if you want to do portables like I did at my GTG holler and we will get a hat going around.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Clever way to get OK in there twice.



I didn't notice, thats funny.


----------



## sawnami

Here I sit in Okmulgee. Hmmmm I wonder if they're any saws for sale around here?


----------



## sawnami

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/3535116791.html
Found an 041G. All can say is WOW!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well except for that one Guy (whats his name? ha ha) his saw took a orange cord.


----------



## sawnami

stihl sawing said:


>



That's OK Rick. I'll bring a yellow cord for you.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> STIHL 041G CHAINSAW VINTAGE RARE - $1200 (B.A.)
> Found an 041G. All can say is WOW!!!



Didn't know it was rare enough to try and fetch that many greenbacks, Wow is Right!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Didn't know it was rare enough to try and fetch that many greenbacks, Wow is Right!



Some think they are made of gold.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl sawing said:


>



You coming or not???
You can have yer own bucket...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

stihl sawing said:


>



I knew your name Rick it just added to the comment to act as if I didn't.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> You coming or not???
> You can have yer own bucket...
> :msp_sneaky:



And extension cord...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> STIHL 041G CHAINSAW VINTAGE RARE - $1200 (B.A.)
> Found an 041G. All can say is WOW!!!




That is a nice one.




Work Saw Collector said:


> Some think they are made of gold.




I sold one to a guy I know should have gotten more:bang::bang:


----------



## pdqdl

jerrycmorrow said:


> given that everyone has their own opinion. it might be fun for everyone to write down their idea for felling. then compare them. course, could also just as easily end up in a brawl. but that would be fun too. just sayin



I haven't even seen the pics, but here is my method of putting it where it needs to go:

1. Use throwball, set rope on something high & sturdy. 
2. attach to truck...make sure rope is strong enough according to this equation: 
{Force applied by truck-(tree strength - (face cut + backcut))} ≤ rope strength≥ tipping force required for tree
(for all you rednecks, that means don't stomp on the gas and break the rope, don't pull hard until tree can be pulled over)

3. cut down tree.
4. watch excitement when dead branches shatter all over the place.
5a. drink celebratory beverages, as dictated by preference. 
5b. drink many consolatory beverages, as dictated by need and outcome of #3.


----------



## teacherman

sawnami said:


> Good to hear from you John and congratulations! How many miles you got on the Harley now?



26K in 24 months.

View attachment 275487


I haven't uploaded a pic on here in a long time. Surprised it worked!


----------



## teacherman

Floss Daily!

View attachment 275489


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a nice one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold one to a guy I know should have gotten more:bang::bang:



Really, I'll bet he is happy with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Really, I'll bet he is happy with it.



He says he is.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He says he is.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He says he is.:cool2::cool2:



Well I am unhappy because it wasn't me.:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Well I am unhappy because it wasn't me.:msp_sad:



Well I am sorry about that, but if everyone had one they wouldn't be rare or desirable.


----------



## logging22

teacherman said:


> Floss Daily!
> 
> View attachment 275489



John, got any midol? Just wondering if you remembered and stuff.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## logging22

Oh, Matt, i got a line on a carby for the 084.........so if need be i might be able to fall your *monster tree*. Pftttt! Think ill bring the 025, just to prove a point. Mostly to the west coasters. Just sayin. Aint no real loggers anywhere else, cept the west coast. My butt.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Oh, Matt, i got a line on a carby for the 084.........so if need be i might be able to fall your *monster tree*. Pftttt! Think ill bring the 025, just to prove a point. Mostly to the west coasters. Just sayin. Aint no real loggers anywhere else, cept the west coast. My butt.:msp_wink:



When I talked to JC last night he told me I should go ahead and send you that carb for your 084.
So I will ship it next week sometime.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Oh, Matt, i got a line on a carby for the 084.........so if need be i might be able to fall your *monster tree*. Pftttt! Think ill bring the 025, just to prove a point. Mostly to the west coasters. Just sayin. Aint no real loggers anywhere else, cept the west coast. My butt.:msp_wink:



BAM!!!
There's the Les I know..!!!!
We could get that thing down with a freaking wild thing...


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> When I talked to JC last night he told me I should go ahead and send you that carb for your 084.
> So I will ship it next week sometime.



Jim, thank you for that. I got some kind of dolmar thingys. 5100 or 510 stuff. One is really nice. Straight gas, you know the deal. The other is in a box. You decide. Got a 260 with a bad p/c. Got some 441 stuff and other crap. Just name your poison.


----------



## wendell

I believe I have a saw or two that could put a hurting on that tree.

Of course, I haven't even figure out how I'm going to get there. :msp_sad:

084: Pffffttttt


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> I believe I have a saw or two that could put a hurting on that tree.
> 
> Of course, I haven't even figure out how I'm going to get there. :msp_sad:
> 
> 084: Pffffttttt




166: Pfffffttttt


----------



## wendell

166 :still_dreaming:


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> Oh, Matt, i got a line on a carby for the 084.........so if need be i might be able to fall your *monster tree*. Pftttt! Think ill bring the 025, just to prove a point. Mostly to the west coasters. Just sayin. Aint no real loggers anywhere else, cept the west coast. My butt.:msp_wink:



Les B-slappin haters. Sig material and stuff...

Luv it :feel_good:


----------



## logging22

Im sorry fellas. Just my opinion and stuff.:msp_smile:


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> I believe I have a saw or two that could put a hurting on that tree.
> 
> Of course, I haven't even figure out how I'm going to get there. :msp_sad:
> 
> 084: Pffffttttt



You all have been warned. I pity the fools that do not heed my advice.



logging22 said:


> 166: Pfffffttttt



Don't poke the bear, son, its a nice saw, like an 084, for guys with the little pete thing. He could bring any saw you could imagine, just keep him occupied until its on the ground.

Make me search for the thread and I'll be pissed.

Get an unbiased opinion. GPT will give you one, for a couple pieces of pie.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Im sorry fellas. Just my opinion and stuff.:msp_smile:



Psshhh... Those guys will make eating a bologna sandwich a big deal...
Learned that long ago...
X-treme man... X-treme...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## old cookie

Did somebody say bologna?I love that stuff.Beer and bologna o man


----------



## pdqdl

logging22 said:


> Oh, Matt, i got a line on a carby for the 084.........so if need be i might be able to fall your *monster tree*. Pftttt! Think ill bring the 025, just to prove a point. Mostly to the west coasters. Just sayin. Aint no real loggers anywhere else, cept the west coast. My butt.:msp_wink:



Don't get me started on the west coasters...they have a moderator that I like to complain about. Damn...here comes another banning...


----------



## arborealbuffoon

pdqdl said:


> Don't get me started on the west coasters...they have a moderator that I like to complain about. Damn...here comes another banning...



Yup. As a matter of fact, I recently found out that "complaining about site moderation" is not allowed. *Don't do it man*........banned camp is a cold and lonely place!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

old cookie said:


> Did somebody say bologna?I love that stuff.Beer and bologna o man



Bologna fried in BBG sauce one of my favorites.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bologna fried in BBG sauce one of my favorites.



We had smoked bologna at Wiggs' last spring... It was freaking great...!
Go figure...
Mornin all...


----------



## Hedgerow

Deerjackie was the fella that did the bologna for wiggs... 
I wonder if he'd come over from TN and make a batch for us???


----------



## warjohn

Grilled bolonga and spam sandwich with some velvetta cheese.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Bologna fried in BBG sauce one of my favorites.



Man i got to try that, My pops had us on the weekends after mom vorced him and got everything even the stove and fridge back when i's a yungun'. He made due for a while with a coleman stove, a cooler, we had fried bologna sanwiches, pb&j, and hot dogs on the weekends when we would go stay with him. Fried bologna sandwich still ranks up there at the top of my all-time favorite sanwiches. And remember I was a Chef for over almost 20 years boys Ive cooked it all!


----------



## lumberjackchef

nam99999x said:


> ? bÃ#i nÃ#y mÃ¬nh dÃ£ d?c ? dÃ¢u dÃ³. Thank you



WTF do we have a spammer joining the thread or what. This same post was put up on the crosscut saws thread earlier by the same guy?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Man i got to try that, My pops had us on the weekends after mom vorced him and got everything even the stove and fridge back when i's a yungun'. He made due for a while with a coleman stove, a cooler, we had fried bologna sanwiches, pb&j, and hot dogs on the weekends when we would go stay with him. Fried bologna sandwich still ranks up there at the top of my all-time favorite sanwiches. And remember I was a Chef for over almost 20 years boys Ive cooked it all!




Repped


----------



## Hedgerow

2 loads out already this morning... I feel almost productive... Coffee break time... Then need to cut a trailer load for the OWB guy... Then it will have been a good day...
I gotta get to filling the barn... I left it to its own for a couple weeks, but it refused to fill its self... Lazy barn... :bang:
Check back later...


----------



## pdqdl

arborealbuffoon said:


> Yup. As a matter of fact, I recently found out that "complaining about site moderation" is not allowed. *Don't do it man*........banned camp is a cold and lonely place!



I banned myself, but I definitely complained about the moderation... to management.

I'm still keeping a very low profile. Mostly because I get pissed every time I view my settings and see someone else's fingerprints there. I only read two threads now. WTF, & this one.


----------



## RVALUE

I consider Trimmmmmed my friend, and I get a friendly note from him every time I search settings. 

I asked why I got the mark, and never understood the answer, but it appears to be permanent.


----------



## arborealbuffoon

RVALUE said:


> I consider Trimmmmmed my friend, and I get a friendly note from him every time I search settings.
> 
> I asked why I got the mark, and never understood the answer, but it appears to be permanent.


How do we know if we have "The Mark"???? Me no understand........


----------



## RVALUE

Believe me, you will know. 

On another site, they made me a moderator for a minute. It was awful! I happened onto a person (I knew) name, I saw his PMs, and all kinds of info. Awful. 

(But it is a place to 'meet with' your girlfriend. )


----------



## RVALUE

Call from Afghanistan going on now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Call from Afghanistan going on now.



Cool, hope he is ok.


----------



## 8433jeff

RVALUE said:


> Call from Afghanistan going on now.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, hope he is ok.



+1


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I Am in at this point the job I'm running is finishing up about then. hopefully sooner. I will pass this on to Echokid.



This is the famous line the spammers use. I thought it was made up! lol


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Believe me, you will know.
> 
> On another site, they made me a moderator for a minute. It was awful! I happened onto a person (I knew) name, I saw his PMs, and all kinds of info. Awful.
> 
> (But it is a place to 'meet with' your girlfriend. )



Yep I've been a moderator on a technician's forum for about 9 years. I've put several in the penalty box and if they still were a problem they disappeared for good. We have a collection of some interesting stuff that the regular group doesn't have access to. We move quite a few topics and threads out of the regular forum that aren't appropriate.:censored: I always like the "hey, what happened to my post" or "what happened to so and so". It's corporate owned so it's pretty strict.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm going today to see what kind of big cedars I can find today, pics later if I find a nice GTG carving log.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm going today to see what kind of big cedars I can find today, pics later if I find a nice GTG carving log.



Mat I may bring it early kind of a pre (mini) GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Who has the GTG Sign these days? Man that thing has been all over and to a bunch of GTGs


----------



## logging22

Morning boys. What did i miss??:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Morning boys. What did i miss??:msp_biggrin:



Morning Les,it's kind of slow around here this morning. I will get your carb in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## logging22

You sure Jim?? Those things dont grow on trees. I got some stuff and stuff. Make a list for me. PM style.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all you SAW BUMS.


----------



## twochains

Hey, do any of you all know where I can find the link to the faller certification classes necessary for cutting government timber? I looked on the AFS site and don't see anything. I heard there is a class in Newport, Ar. but can't seem to find any info on that one either. I'm tooo OCD to wait till 2moro and call Forest Service.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Who has the GTG Sign these days? Man that thing has been all over and to a bunch of GTGs



+1 I was wondering the same thing. I asked teacherman about it the other day and he said last he knew Jason from Jasper, AK had it but wasn't sure where it had landed after that. So it did make it to some other GTG'S? that's kinda what I had in mind when i came up with that design.


----------



## logging22

twochains said:


> Hey, do any of you all know where I can find the link to the faller certification classes necessary for cutting government timber? I looked on the AFS site and don't see anything. I heard there is a class in Newport, Ar. but can't seem to find any info on that one either. I'm tooo OCD to wait till 2moro and call Forest Service.



In MO we go through the Missouri Forrest Products Association. Joe Glen is the instructor.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> +1 I was wondering the same thing. I asked teacherman about it the other day and he said last he knew Jason from Jasper, AK had it but wasn't sure where it had landed after that. So it did make it to some other GTG'S? that's kinda what I had in mind when i came up with that design.



It's been to TN, AR, MO, IA, KY, that I know of...


----------



## twochains

Thanks man! I wonder if the certification is state specific or if it matters where you take it?


----------



## logging22

twochains said:


> Thanks man! I wonder if the certification is state specific or if it matters where you take it?



Im not sure bout that.


----------



## twochains

I took the title of your Missouri course and subbed Arkansas for Missouri...ours looks like a joke! I don't think it is the same deal. I looked up the one you mentioned and it looks legit! Closest date is Feb 4 in Willamsburg (sp). Going to see how far that is away from me. Thanks!

just looked it up, 4 1/2 hours due North. Now to find out if I can apply Missouri certification to Arkansas.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning all you SAW BUMS.



Morning Kenneth,you getting any rain in Tongy this morning? We got just enough to settle the dust sometime after midnight. At least it's warm enough we don't have to worry about any ice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,you getting any rain in Tongy this morning? We got just enough to settle the dust sometime after midnight. At least it's warm enough we don't have to worry about any ice.



NO


----------



## twochains

Raining here a bit


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> It's been to TN, AR, MO, IA, KY, that I know of...



Dang is it possible to mad at my own sign, now I'm jealous! Oh well at least a little part of me made it to some other GTG's and thats pretty cool still!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's been to TN, AR, MO, IA, KY, that I know of...



and Oklahoma.


----------



## sawnami

Wonder if I can get this Stumpbroke?


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Dang is it possible to mad at my own sign, now I'm jealous! Oh well at least a little part of me made it to some other GTG's and thats pretty cool still!



It might have made it as far north as WI too.. 
But I don't remember if stumpy and I had it with us or not...


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Wonder if I can get this Stumpbroke?



Double dang. The flex shaft puts it in the " Most Unique " category easily………..:sure:


----------



## ARsawMechanic

sawnami said:


> Wonder if I can get this Stumpbroke?



Stump broke or not, we will all be expecting to see it running at the gtg! Is there a brand name on that thing?


----------



## sawnami

ARsawMechanic said:


> Stump broke or not, we will all be expecting to see it running at the gtg! Is there a brand name on that thing?



It's a Barker Rim Circle Saw made by Barker Saw Company Springfield, MO. Around a 1951 model. It came with a spare blade.

I'm pretty sure that it won't make it to the GTG as a runner. It needs a lot of TLC.


----------



## Freehand

I wanna tinker with it…….:misdoubt:


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> I wanna tinker with it…….:misdoubt:



You're a brave man. :baffle:


----------



## john taliaferro

DATS SCAREY:msp_scared:


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> Wonder if I can get this Stumpbroke?



Is that crazy contraption driven by a little friction wheel on the cutting blade? 

Without a positive engagement with the drive shaft, I cannot imagine any scenario where that would work well enough to cut wood. I can see why it never got very popular.


----------



## Hedgerow

What was it's intended purpose??? Any idea???


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> What was it's intended purpose??? Any idea???



Squirrel terrorism.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> What was it's intended purpose??? Any idea???



It was used just like a chain saw. McCulloch came out with their chainsaw and killed Barker's sales so Barker stopped producing these and started building chainsaws. Here's a 30" one in action at the Steam-O-Rama outside of Republic, MO. The one that I have is a 20". They said that it was a challenge to fell a tree since the blade was prone to pinching.

I wonder how may appendages these claimed? :msp_scared:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JFcU8O4sAFs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

View attachment 276176


View attachment 276177


I found our carver a cedar.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sweet!

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Wonder if I can get this Stumpbroke?




I cant help wanting it running or not, man that would look cool hanging from the rafters in the shop.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I am wondering if the flex shaft can be adapted to a 5hp briggs?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am wondering if the flex shaft can be adapted to a 5hp briggs?



I'll hold the motor still if Matt cuts with it!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> It was used just like a chain saw. McCulloch came out with their chainsaw and killed Barker's sales so Barker stopped producing these and started building chainsaws. Here's a 30" one in action at the Steam-O-Rama outside of Republic, MO. The one that I have is a 20". They said that it was a challenge to fell a tree since the blade was prone to pinching.
> 
> I wonder how may appendages these claimed? :msp_scared:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JFcU8O4sAFs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



is that a 4-stroke? kinda, sorta sounds like one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll hold the motor still if Matt cuts with it!



I saw that video, but I can't help thinking there would be other uses intended for it...
Just not sure what...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I saw that video, but I can't help thinking there would be other uses intended for it...
> Just not sure what...



it would make a great watermelon slicer


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> it would make a great watermelon slicer



That it would... :msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> I am wondering if the flex shaft can be adapted to a 5hp briggs?



I'm thinkin small block Chevy


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm thinkin small block Chevy



Well I was going to take the governor off the briggs, that will be getting close to a 350. Now thats funny even if I'm the only one that thinks so.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well I was going to take the governor off the briggs, that will be getting close to a 350. Now thats funny even if I'm the only one that thinks so.



THem's gettin real close to fightin words:angry2::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> THem's gettin real close to fightin words:angry2::msp_biggrin:



You know I have 5 trucks with 350 in them I don't hate them I just am no longer brand picky like when I was a kid. On that 460 ford rules.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> THem's gettin real close to fightin words:angry2::msp_biggrin:



I chuckled... 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know I have 5 trucks with 350 in them I don't hate them I just am no longer brand picky like when I was a kid. On that 460 ford rules the junk pile.



Fixed it for ya:msp_wink:



Hedgerow said:


> I chuckled...
> :msp_biggrin:



I figured you would.....
Give me a minute to find my ladder so I can kick ya in the shin.:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm thinkin small block Chevy



No way, gotta be a Dodge big block!!! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Fixed it for ya:msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you would.....
> Give me a minute to find my ladder so I can
> lick ya in the shin.:msp_w00t:



Fixed it for ya. Funny Stuff Stump, how you been?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> No way, gotta be a Dodge big block!!! :msp_w00t:



Never had BB Dodge but sure did love a 318 in a 78 trailduster i used to have.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know I have 5 trucks with 350 in them I don't hate them I just am no longer brand picky like when I was a kid. On that 460 ford rules.



The 460 gets better gas milage also.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> No way, gotta be a Dodge big block!!! :msp_w00t:


 
It would take a BB dodge to equal the power of a 350.


Work Saw Collector said:


> Fixed it for ya. Funny Stuff Stump, how you been?


Busy with life.


Mo. Jim said:


> The 460 gets better gas milage also.



My 454 gets 11.5mpg in my crewcab. otstir:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening GTG fans.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> The 460 gets better gas milage also.



Amen!!! You preach it brother Jim!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Amen!!! You preach it brother Jim!!!
> :msp_biggrin:



Man, you got it bad. the blue oval done ate yer brain. :msp_scared:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> Man, you got it bad. the blue oval done ate yer brain. :msp_scared:



Stumpy put a 350 in that crew cab and you might get 6 to 8 mpg empty. That front bumper must weigh a thousand pounds.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Stumpys Customs said:


> It would take a BB dodge to equal the power of a 350.
> 
> Busy with life.
> 
> 
> My 454 gets 11.5mpg in my crewcab. otstir:



My 454 (Bored out to 468 w 10:1's) 4:11 geared 400T gets about 8 mpg in my 79 3/4T Camo Burb, And she just chokes an anything less than 91! Takes a 10 spot just to get her to the station and back.... oouch!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> Stumpy put a 350 in that crew cab and you might get 6 to 8 mpg empty. That front bumper must weigh a thousand pounds.



The small block I had in it got about the same milage. Even with 4:56 gears. Those gears got the Small block in it's power range, it didn't wake up till around 4,000 rpm. 


lumberjackchef said:


> My 454 (Bored out to 468 w 10:1's) 4:11 geared 400T gets about 8 mpg in my 79 3/4T Camo Burb, And she just chokes an anything less than 91! Takes a 10 spot just to get her to the station and back.... oouch!



Mine's a 468 also with 9.1:1, 3:73's, a 4 speed manual 1 ton 4x4 crewcab. Truck weighs 7,500lbs empty. The last time I checked the milage I was grossing around 9,000 lbs out on the 4 lane. Not bad for a gasser.


----------



## lumberjackchef

View attachment 276281

She wont win any beauty contests but I could pull half a trailer park down the road with this baby!

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Mine's just a lowly ole' f350 crew cab getting 14 mpg...
And stuff...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Only pics I got of mine. couple of years old


----------



## sawnami

I'm a big block fan. Mine's a 496 (8.1L) :monkey:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hallo. 

Just a yank stoppin' in. 


How you d00dz been....??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'm a big block fan. Mine's a 496 (8.1L) :monkey:



Is there enough room under the hood for that big of engine?????


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Just a yank stoppin' in.
> 
> 
> How you d00dz been....??



Everyone turned in for the evening J...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is there enough room under the hood for that big of engine?????



Yeah, it's a 2500 series which all come with an 8.1L and 12,000 lb towing capacity. The factory made room underneath for two fuel tanks. Holds 37 1/2 gallons. It at least makes you "feel" like you can go a long way on a fill up. you just have to be prepared for the grand total at the pump.:msp_crying:


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> I'm a big block fan. Mine's a 496 (8.1L) :monkey:



was that the fuel economy option? Lol!

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is one we got in the shop right now 1972 Chevy 1/2T 4x4 short bed 350 4 speed (it went bad) now its getting a 5 speed NV4500 had to get the Advance adapters bell housing to get that tranny to fit and the transfercase that goes with the NV4500, I forgot the number of it.












A different brother than the one you all know wanted this so it would do a little better w/overdrive than the old four speed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The new tranny and transfercase are right at 12" longer than the old setup, so both drivelines got to be redone.


----------



## Hedgerow

You won't find floorboards like that up north...!!!

They all singin' about their rusty chevrolet...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You won't find floorboards like that up north...!!!
> 
> They all singin' about their rusty chevrolet...



The truck is in good shape for a 30 some year old.


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> You won't find floorboards like that up north...!!!
> 
> They all singin' about their rusty chevrolet...



I've seen more Fords than Chevy's singing that tune up here:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt here it is as it was going into the shop.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I've seen more Fords than Chevy's singing that tune up here:msp_tongue:



I put a different chonda on the log splitter... The fleabay bargain was too troublesome. So as Stephen says, it's bout the same as a small block chevy...:msp_tongue:

[video=youtube;m3-qMY8yxh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3-qMY8yxh8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt here it is as it was going into the shop.



Nice looking truck.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got some good rain today... A lot of it... Still going too...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i was wondering what that wet stuff falling from the sky was. 
can't remember last time it rained like this. man, we been needing it bad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> i was wondering what that wet stuff falling from the sky was.
> can't remember last time it rained like this. man, we been needing it bad.



Yes we have we didn't get that much but any will help.


----------



## Freehand

Regular creek flusher. A twister touched down about five miles from me………...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah we had one bout 30 miles down the road and some more that didn't touch bout 10 miles down the road. they can just keep them. i don't want them


----------



## lumberjackchef

Freehand said:


> Regular creek flusher. A twister touched down about five miles from me...



We got like 2.5" of that wet stuff but no twisters thank God!

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got some good rain today... A lot of it... Still going too...



Yes did how much? Rained a lot at mercy orthopedic hostpital.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just left work.. I'll check when I get home...
You workin in Springfield already Kenneth???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yep started last Wed. 4 10's a lot better than 5 8's. Just talked to mom got 1/2 " at home so far supposed to start snowing at home . in a few hours.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yep started last Wed. 4 10's a lot better than 5 8's. Just talked to mom got 1/2 " at home so far supposed to start snowing at home . in a few hours.



You head home Thursday evenings???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work over about a half hour 3days leave about 4 on thursday.


----------



## twochains

Looks like our "viewing area" is in for a rough one tonight. Wish everyone a safe night! We need the rain. Sure is strange weather we are having! Be safe!


----------



## Mo. Jim

It spit a little rain off and on all day,now it's trying to turn to sleet. They are saying 3 to 5 inchs of snow later tonight. It was 74 degrees yesterday and looking at the 20's for a high for the next two days.


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Looks like our "viewing area" is in for a rough one tonight. Wish everyone a safe night! We need the rain. Sure is strange weather we are having! Be safe!



It wasn't as bad as the weather gurus said... 
But it's still raining...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Got plenty of the wet stuff too. definitely need it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is one we got in the shop right now 1972 Chevy 1/2T 4x4 short bed 350 4 speed (it went bad) now its getting a 5 speed NV4500 had to get the Advance adapters bell housing to get that tranny to fit and the transfercase that goes with the NV4500, I forgot the number of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A different brother than the one you all know wanted this so it would do a little better w/overdrive than the old four speed.



I want that NV4500 in my truck, but would keep the gear drive NP205 transfer case.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Work over about a half hour 3days leave about 4 on thursday.



No snow hear yet.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Mine's just a lowly ole' f350 crew cab getting 14 mpg...
> And stuff...:msp_sneaky:



What engine is that? My 460 won't do that....


----------



## RVALUE

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sup?


----------



## sawnami

Didn't have a rain gauge up to see how much it rained but my driveway is now a ditch------a DEEP ditch.:ah:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like around 2.7" here. my driveways a mess. gonna have to work on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What engine is that? My 460 won't do that....



5.8 liter
351


----------



## Freehand

I have a friend that had a 1979 full size Ranger 4x4 3/4 ton 8-lug (the last year they made them I think) with a 351 windsor under the hood……….four on the floor……...damn nice truck……...


----------



## logging22

When did this become the "how to fix a ford" thread?? HAHA. PFTTTT!! Hey Matt, if you dont have a freezer anywhere close to where we will be set up, can i bring some aiggs?? Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> When did this become the "how to fix a ford" thread?? HAHA. PFTTTT!! Hey Matt, if you dont have a freezer anywhere close to where we will be set up, can i bring some aiggs?? Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yes!!! They have become a tradition now...

There is a freezer in the shop... BEWARE!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!!! They have become a tradition now...
> 
> There is a freezer in the shop... BEWARE!!!



Unplug that friggin thing and put a chain around it and a tarp over it. Much better.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## specter29

so the real question is there gonna be bacon at this thing?


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> so the real question is there gonna be bacon at this thing?



A whole side of WI pig I hear...


----------



## sawnami

Something to make saw parts runs in :monkey:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whered all the warm weather go.


----------



## logging22

The islands man. Said with my best jamacian accent.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whered all the warm weather go.



It is supposed to return next week,warm up starts SAturday.:smile2: The snow here didn't amount to much,but that wind is nippy.


----------



## Freehand

logging22 said:


> The islands MON. Said with my best jamacian accent.:hmm3grin2orange:



*fixed*


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Just a yank stoppin' in.
> 
> 
> How you d00dz been....??





:byebye:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> :byebye:



So are you going to be at matts come April.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> :byebye:



Jason are you off your meds again?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mo. Jim said:


> Jason are you off your meds again?



Yes. No...?? No. Yes...?? :msp_confused: Wait what the hell did you just ask me...?? 

Who's Jason....??? :msp_confused: :msp_confused:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So are you going to be at matts come April.





I hope to d00d. I hope to. I really wanna make it.


It's a pricey trip. S'gonna be at least $500 in gas total and I'll hafta stop in Indiana to and from to stay for a night (another $300). 


Really wanna hang with you guys again - I had a frikkin' blast last year! 


If I can wing it I'll be there. :cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yes. No...?? No. Yes...?? :msp_confused: Wait what the hell did you just ask me...??
> 
> Who's Jason....??? :msp_confused: :msp_confused:



April... Carthage...
And stuff...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Work Saw Collector said:


> The truck is in good shape for a 30 some year old.



40 years, but who's countin...:hmm3grin2orange: That old truck is in real nice shape!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> April... Carthage...
> And stuff...




I'm on it man. I'm on it..... 


Wiggz is having his GTG in the spring as well so that's two $1000 GTG's within about 4 weeks of eachother. 

Trust me I'm puttin' money away as we speak and I'll even sell a saw or two if I have to. I GOTTA go to both, love going to these so far away, had a great time last year and I really hope that this year I can go to both again and have a rockin' time as well!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm on it man. I'm on it.....
> 
> 
> Wiggz is having his GTG in the spring as well so that's two $1000 GTG's within about 4 weeks of eachother.
> 
> Trust me I'm puttin' money away as we speak and I'll even sell a saw or two if I have to. I GOTTA go to both, love going to these so far away, had a great time last year and I really hope that this year I can go to both again and have a rockin' time as well!!!



How many hours is it to Springfield???


----------



## WoodChuck'r

How far east is Springfield from Carthage...?


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> How far east is Springfield from Carthage...?



An hour...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

lol It was a 22hr drive from here to James' place last year. 

I'm guessing you're about an hour and a half/two hrs from him...??

Anywhere in Mizzuruh is easily 20hrs from here. 

The drive isn't the issue. I love a road trip by myself. It's the finances that determine how far ya can go....!!!


----------



## Freehand

WoodChuck'r said:


> Who's Jason....??? :msp_confused: :msp_confused:



Just some trouble making cracker from Jersey.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm on it man. I'm on it.....
> 
> 
> Wiggz is having his GTG in the spring as well so that's two $1000 GTG's within about 4 weeks of eachother.
> 
> Trust me I'm puttin' money away as we speak and I'll even sell a saw or two if I have to. I GOTTA go to both, love going to these so far away, had a great time last year and I really hope that this year I can go to both again and have a rockin' time as well!!!



Your a stronger man than me.


----------



## logging22

If the AS OG wants to make the trip, I would be willing to pass the hat maybe for some go juice and stuff. I would bet some of the other members would also. Just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> If the AS OG wants to make the trip, I would be willing to pass the hat maybe for some go juice and stuff. I would bet some of the other members would also. Just sayin.



Yup...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> If the AS OG wants to make the trip, I would be willing to pass the hat maybe for some go juice and stuff. I would bet some of the other members would also. Just sayin.



Yep, I'm in.


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> If the AS OG wants to make the trip, I would be willing to pass the hat maybe for some go juice and stuff. I would bet some of the other members would also. Just sayin.



I'm in


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wil 2 bits help.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:

Just joking sounds like a plan.


----------



## logging22

Thats the spirit boys!! Now ole chucker dont have any excuse! PFTTTTTT! Bring beer with ya chucker. Its gonna be a long night.:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have 5* this morning I 'm glad for the wood stove this morning.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have 5* this morning I 'm glad for the wood stove this morning.



Mornin Kenneth 

Yep, put another log on the fire...


----------



## sawnami

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mornin Kenneth
> 
> Yep, put another log on the fire...



Wow I feel tropical now at 7°!ps:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mornin Kenneth
> 
> Yep, put another log on the fire...



I 've seen it that cold hear before in the early 80's it was below 0 for about 7 or 10 days :taped::taped:


----------



## lumberjackchef

We must be having a heat wave down here, at 12 degrees then!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22

Anybody heard from Hal?? They blew up a building in Turkey. Thats where he is right??


----------



## WoodChuck'r

logging22 said:


> If the AS OG wants to make the trip, I would be willing to pass the hat maybe for some go juice and stuff. I would bet some of the other members would also. Just sayin.





Hedgerow said:


> Yup...





Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, I'm in.





Mo. Jim said:


> I'm in





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wil 2 bits help.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> Just joking sounds like a plan.





logging22 said:


> Thats the spirit boys!! Now ole chucker dont have any excuse! PFTTTTTT! Bring beer with ya chucker. Its gonna be a long night.:msp_w00t:




I greatly appreciate the notion to help get me down there guys, but gratuity is not necessary. Pretty sure I'll have things in order to be able to go. We've got time. Not a ton of time, but there's definitely time for me to bundle up some chedda for this trip.

You guys are awesome.  And more importantly I find it cool as hell that I'm able to call all of you my friends.


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Anybody heard from Hal?? They blew up a building in Turkey. Thats where he is right??



He checked in over in the Good morning thread early this morning.


----------



## wendell

WoodChuck'r said:


> I hope to d00d. I hope to. I really wanna make it.
> 
> 
> It's a pricey trip. S'gonna be at least $500 in gas total and *I'll hafta stop in Indiana to and from to stay for a night (another $300). *
> 
> 
> Really wanna hang with you guys again - I had a frikkin' blast last year!
> 
> 
> If I can wing it I'll be there. :cool2:



I can save you $200 right there. Motel 6

Kids these days. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

wendell said:


> I can save you $200 right there. Motel 6
> 
> Kids these days. :msp_tongue:



Remember He's from NY. only the finest will do...........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> I greatly appreciate the notion to help get me down there guys, but gratuity is not necessary. Pretty sure I'll have things in order to be able to go. We've got time. Not a ton of time, but there's definitely time for me to bundle up some chedda for this trip.
> 
> You guys are awesome.  And more importantly I find it cool as hell that I'm able to call all of you my friends.



Friends he says I 've never laid eyes on the guy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Friends he says I 've never laid eyes on the guy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Not missing much:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You going to be able there longer this time Stumpy?:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You going to be able there longer this time Stumpy?:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



I'm hoping too be able to stay a couple of days.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm hoping too be able to stay a couple of days.



It shouldn't be a problem if you behave yourself this time....


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> I can save you $200 right there. Motel 6
> 
> Kids these days. :msp_tongue:



He's including entertainment.:monkey:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if you behave yourself this time....





You going Jon.....???


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hedgerow you pr!ck.....!!!
> 
> 
> You neg repped me you homo!! :crazy1:





Oh, and Jon, don't ever take this out of your sig.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WoodChuck'r said:


> You going Jon.....???



Yep:msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Werd. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WoodChuck'r said:


> Werd. :msp_thumbup:



Hedgefest 2013 

I smell Cheese & Beer.....


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hedgefest 2013
> 
> I smell Cheese & Beer.....



What? Did you just cut one?:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Oh, and Jon, don't ever take this out of your sig.



You still sore about that neg reppin' I gave ya???
It builds character...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Talked to the local mill this morning... 
My cant log issue has been solved... 
We'll have some medium hard wood for racing...
But don't worry, the dollar race cant will be hard as hell!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I made a couple trips to Tulsa (or close to it) Pulling the big trailer the trucks transfer case let go, now it is in neutral in all gears. Anyone got a New Process 271. I'll be pulling it tomorrow we will see if I can tear it down and fix what broke.

The good news is I got three full trailer load hauled to a big auction up there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Talked to the local mill this morning...
> My cant log issue has been solved...
> We'll have some medium hard wood for racing...
> But don't worry, the dollar race cant will be hard as hell!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



Cool


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is one of there past pics, its like this every month rows of stuff as far as you can see. They run 5 to 7 auctioneers at a time still take all day to sell it all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Pic taken off the auction site.
Just one of the things I took, we didn't need a mower or tractor hay doesn't grow around here anymore.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Talked to the local mill this morning...
> My cant log issue has been solved...
> We'll have some medium hard wood for racing...
> But don't worry, the dollar race cant will be hard as hell!!!
> :msp_sneaky:







Work Saw Collector said:


> I made a couple trips to Tulsa (or close to it) Pulling the big trailer the trucks transfer case let go, now it is in neutral in all gears. Anyone got a New Process 271. I'll be pulling it tomorrow we will see if I can tear it down and fix what broke.
> 
> The good news is I got three full trailer load hauled to a big auction up there.



That stinks about the transfer case.



Work Saw Collector said:


> Pic taken off the auction site.
> Just one of the things I took, we didn't need a mower or tractor hay doesn't grow around here anymore.



that is a neat old tractor and mower. Hope things sell good for you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Found out whats wrong with the transfer case, wore out shift fork. I may get out of this a little cheaper than I thought.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope that is all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope that is all.



It was a common problem in that 99 to 2001 trucks, New Process/New Venture came out with a fix in latter part of 2001 and ran that transfer case to 2010 I think.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Found out whats wrong with the transfer case, wore out shift fork. I may get out of this a little cheaper than I thought.



Looks like the 1-2 shift fork I pulled outa the old tranny in my truck


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,going to be a beautiful day. Sunshine and 38 degrees right now and no wind to speak of. Life is good,God is great and some people should be euthanasized. No dog in the Super Bowl fight, so I am going to try and do some thing constructive this afternoon for a change. Have a safe one and keep the shiny side up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> The small block I had in it got about the same milage. Even with 4:56 gears. Those gears got the Small block in it's power range, it didn't wake up till around 4,000 rpm.
> 
> 
> Mine's a 468 also with 9.1:1, 3:73's, a 4 speed manual 1 ton 4x4 crewcab. Truck weighs 7,500lbs empty. The last time I checked the milage I was grossing around 9,000 lbs out on the 4 lane. Not bad for a gasser.



Now if it had a 6BT Cummins or a 6-72 Jimmy... You could have torque AND mileage!!! The side pipes would be killer too! On a sad note, the 395 is going to take a bit linger to buy than I hoped for, but I WILL be in contact w/you Stump! I've gotta get something with a "bit" more displacement then the 372, which is a fine saw in it's own right.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Jim! I think I'll be fixing the oiler on the Dolkita before too' long. I'll either sell it to a buddy at work, or it'll actually start earning it's keep! Picked up some rope for the Homelite and the Mac... That'll be the next project...:taped:


----------



## Hedgerow

I split a ton of that thorny locust today...
There was a bit of blood on the loads...
I really hate that stuff...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Guess it was fighting back just a little.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I split a ton of that thorny locust today...
> There was a bit of blood on the loads...
> I really hate that stuff...:msp_thumbdn:



I have a love,hate relationship with that stuff. I hate cutting it,but love to burn it. Did you have a very big turnout at the charity cut? Kind of a short notice for a lot of people.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedge has sissy little thorns... Locust has spears! You don't cut Locust you wage war with it!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I have a love,hate relationship with that stuff. I hate cutting it,but love to burn it. Did you have a very big turnout at the charity cut? Kind of a short notice for a lot of people.



Nope... Just the 3 of us to get it cut, and 2 local church fellas to haul it off to the folks in need...
But we got some done!!!


----------



## john taliaferro

Elm no barbs or spears


----------



## logging22

John your pm box is full.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

john taliaferro said:


> Elm no barbs or spears



Not bad wood to burn whenthe bark just starts to slip.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## john taliaferro

its not full now , i gotta figure out how to just dump some


----------



## john taliaferro

is a 44 lighter than a 036pro cleaning shop today i found a new top end kit for a 10 mm 44 ,tank ,and cases , but 036 berrings. I think i wild build a saw .


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not bad wood to burn whenthe bark just starts to slip.:msp_thumbup:



I seem to have a lot of it around...
Wish I could sell it...:bang:


----------



## john taliaferro

Been running elm and white oak , three year old standing bark gone and gray .runs 800 f and no thorns ,and nobody likes so its easey to find .


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Hedge has sissy little thorns... Locust has spears! You don't cut Locust you wage war with it!!!



I don't think you have worked enough hedge. Locust loses the thorns as you go up the tree, and hedge just gets worse.


I HATE chipping hedge. It's a full time job just to get the branches down the chute.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I don't think you have worked enough hedge. Locust loses the thorns as you go up the tree, and hedge just gets worse.
> 
> 
> I HATE chipping hedge. It's a full time job just to get the branches down the chute.



Yup.... Like poking a spider through a straw...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## old cookie

I have some standing dead locust. Just let the bark fall off,and the thornes go with it.I took a pole and knocked it off.Locust is one of my favorite woods.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is one of there past pics, its like this every month rows of stuff as far as you can see. They run 5 to 7 auctioneers at a time still take all day to sell it all.



is that right next to 412 up close to chouteau?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> is that right next to 412 up close to chouteau?



Yep


----------



## Hedgerow

Got well acquainted with this little worker bee this week... Breaking in nicely...






Has good "bounce" factor too...
Knocked it off the tractor twice... Landed on the handle both times... Nary a scratch...


----------



## Hedgerow

Reason #4 I prefer inboard clutches...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Got well acquainted with this little worker bee this week... Breaking in nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has good "bounce" factor too...
> Knocked it off the tractor twice... Landed on the handle both times... Nary a scratch...



Needs ported. Just sayin....:rolleyes2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Reason #4 I prefer inboard clutches...



Still needs to be ported.:cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Reason #4 I prefer inboard clutches...



What was you cutting, strings off a round bale? I been wanting to try it using top of the bar thinking most of the strings will go the other way.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What was you cutting, strings off a round bale? I been wanting to try it using top of the bar thinking most of the strings will go the other way.



NO SIR!!!
THEY WILL NOT!!!

That stuff is awful!!! Just touch it and WHAM!!!
:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I have a 5100S I got off of CL. 


Thinking about getting rid of it and putting the money towards a 550. A muffla modded 550 is the only 50cc saw you'll ever need. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a 5100S I got off of CL.
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting rid of it and putting the money towards a 550. A muffla modded 550 is the only 50cc saw you'll ever need. :msp_biggrin:



On a scale from 1 to 10... What's it's condition?

And what does "NEED" have to do with anything???:msp_confused:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WoodChuck'r said:


> I have a 5100S I got off of CL.
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting rid of it and putting the money towards a 550. A Stumpbroke 550 is the only 50cc saw you'll ever need. :msp_biggrin:



FIXT IT:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10... What's it's condition?



Digging for pics.... Give me moment.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Picked it up over the summer like I said (July maybe...??). Runs good, only ran it for 20 mintes maybe. 












































Same pics from the day I picked it up. Hasn't changed one iota.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I just checked the date of the thread over at the spit roast and yeah, July 12th was the day I picked it up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Thinkin'.....:msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

If ya really want it I'll send it to ya and you can pay me what ya can when ya can. 


In no hurry to get paid and it may actually see some run time in yo handz. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> If ya really want it I'll send it to ya and you can pay me what ya can when ya can.
> 
> 
> In no hurry to get paid and it may actually see some run time in yo handz. ::thumbsup::



Send me a text this evening... We'll work somethin' out...:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> NO SIR!!!
> THEY WILL NOT!!!
> 
> That stuff is awful!!! Just touch it and WHAM!!!
> :msp_thumbdn:



That is called I knew what I was doing,but what was I thinking moments.


----------



## iowa

I will try and make it to Mr Hedgerows GTG in April!


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow don't need another saw! I need a 5100! I don't have one and I need to port one!


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> NO SIR!!!
> THEY WILL NOT!!!
> 
> That stuff is awful!!! Just touch it and WHAM!!!
> :msp_thumbdn:



Why would you use a chainsaw to cut the strings on a hay bale? (or any part of a hay-bale, for that matter)

I have never handled much hay, and a sharp pocket knife always worked fine for me.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Why would you use a chainsaw to cut the strings on a hay bale? (or any part of a hay-bale, for that matter)
> 
> I have never handled much hay, and a sharp pocket knife always worked fine for me.



Yes, that would be the tool of choice..


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> I will try and make it to Mr Hedgerows GTG in April!



What's this try stuff??? I know where you live...
We'll come get you...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> What's this try stuff??? I know where you live...
> We'll come get you...
> :msp_sneaky:



opcorn:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

pdqdl said:


> Why would you use a chainsaw to cut the strings on a hay bale? (or any part of a hay-bale, for that matter)
> 
> I have never handled much hay, and a sharp pocket knife always worked fine for me.



No no no, leave the twine on and make them fight for it... it tastes better that way


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

iowa said:


> Hedgerow don't need another saw! I need a 5100! I don't have one and I need to port one!



So when did need have anything to do with another saw. Oh ya that was before I found A.S.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

I gots one of those dullmore thingys, a 5100 and stuff. Luckily MoJim needed it really bad. So, im bringing it to the GTG and blessing him with it. And stuff. Just sayin.:msp_smile:


----------



## tlandrum

les you will have your carb parts in a day or few. its in the mail dood


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I gots one of those dullmore thingys, a 5100 and stuff. Luckily MoJim needed it really bad. So, im bringing it to the GTG and blessing him with it. And stuff. Just sayin.:msp_smile:



Maybe I can rustle up some trading material to convince Jim to just leave it in my saw tree...
And stuff...
Maybe I'll hoard an entire army of 5100's right in my shop...
Bwahahahahahahahaha!!!!
:msp_sneaky:
An stuff...


----------



## logging22

tlandrum said:


> les you will have your carb parts in a day or few. its in the mail dood



Thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Thanks.



Hey Les, I need your input on some events...
I'll PM ya soon...


----------



## iowa

Didja find a mooflar fer your 372xp Matt?


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Didja find a mooflar fer your 372xp Matt?



Yup.. She'll be ready... The stump shack will outfit me with another opened can...
That 372 refuses to die... 
It has heart...


----------



## iowa

Good deal!


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> I don't think you have worked enough hedge. Locust loses the thorns as you go up the tree, and hedge just gets worse.
> 
> 
> I HATE chipping hedge. It's a full time job just to get the branches down the chute.



Well, I've worked enough Hedge in the last 24 years to have an opinion, BUT I will stipulate that I've never had the misfortune of having to chip it. Luckily, on the ranches I cut it on, we have those cool thingys called burn piles and diesel fuel... It's MUCH easier that way.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I have Chipped Locust before and that's a royal PITA... :bang:

I may have to find one of those cute 'lil Dolmars... And then have Stumpy break it for me!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. She'll be ready... The stump shack will outfit me with another opened can...
> That 372 refuses to die...
> It has heart...



She may have a different tone, but she'll still breath heavy:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I've worked enough Hedge in the last 24 years to have an opinion, BUT I will stipulate that I've never had the misfortune of having to chip it. Luckily, on the ranches I cut it on, we have those cool thingys called burn piles and diesel fuel... It's MUCH easier that way.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I have Chipped Locust before and that's a royal PITA... :bang:
> 
> I may have to find one of those cute 'lil Dolmars... And then have Stumpy break it for me!!!



You'll have to come on over in April and there might be one available...
I'm cornering the market on 5100's...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> You'll have to come on over in April and there might be one available...
> I'm cornering the market on 5100's...



I may have to try to bring some folding money...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I may have to try to bring some folding money...



Just make sure you bring yourself, your dad, and some fine 12 year old sumpthin'... 
Won't be another gtg this close to ya fer a while...


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I've worked enough Hedge in the last 24 years to have an opinion, BUT I will stipulate that I've never had the misfortune of having to chip it. Luckily, on the ranches I cut it on, we have those cool thingys called burn piles and diesel fuel... It's MUCH easier that way.... I have Chipped Locust before and that's a royal PITA...



Yep. I figured you were not one of the tree-climin' idiots that are often found in other forums. Although the honey locust are absolutely viscious on the ground level, they aren't too bad up in the canopy.

Damned hedge is so twisty-turny-interwoven, you have to tie a rope to the branch you just cut off and have several groundies yank and pull to get it out of the tree. Then...you have to cut it up and stuff it into the chipper, while missing the thorns. Strangely enough, about 1/2 the hedge trees I work on have no thorns. _I never have figured that one out..._

If all I ever had to do with hedge was cut 'em down and burn the brush, I might not mind it so much.

Chipping honey locust into a chuck 'n duck is about the worst thing a man can be asked to do.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning boys and girls. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure you bring yourself, your dad, and some fine 12 year old sumpthin'...
> Won't be another gtg this close to ya fer a while...



:msp_scared:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks,Kenneth,Dan where have you been hideing out lately?


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> ... Strangely enough, about 1/2 the hedge trees I work on have no thorns. _I never have figured that one out..._



Did my research. It turns out there are a bunch of thornless varieties.

"One natural thornless variety (Malclura pomifera inermis), and a number of thornless cultivars (Wichita and White Shield are the most thornless) are available in the nursery trade. The cultivars are male selections to eliminate fruit problems. Osage-orange has a tetraploid genetic system. It has been found to hybridize with Cudrania tricuspidata"


----------



## twochains

How it hangin' folks? What is the official date for the GTG? Feb 20 something???


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> How it hangin' folks? What is the official date for the GTG? Feb 20 something???



April 6...
Plenty o' time...



Sounds like there may be some saw races in Cabool too possibly this May...
Hope that works out!!!
Stumpy been workin with the local Chamber on an extra Farm Fest activity...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Just a heads up. I'm currently working on setting up a chainsaw show and race here in Cabool on May 10 &11 during our anual Farm Fest. Races will be heads up elimination like we had at the last GTG. Show & shine competition in a tent hopefully. Nothing 100% yet. I should know by the first of next week. Everybody is welcome to show up & bring some saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> April 6...
> Plenty o' time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there may be some saw races in Cabool too possibly this May...
> Hope that works out!!!
> Stumpy been workin with the local Chamber on an extra Farm Fest activity...



Not that him and Les would invite me but whats the details? I know where he lives I'll just show up anyway.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stumpys Customs said:


> Just a heads up. I'm currently working on setting up a chainsaw show and race here in Cabool on May 10 &11 during our anual Farm Fest. Races will be heads up elimination like we had at the last GTG. Show & shine competition in a tent hopefully. Nothing 100% yet. I should know by the first of next week. Everybody is welcome to show up & bring some saws.



Man I missed this post when I posted my last one. Dam tapatalk.

Cool man I'll try to make it.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I missed this post when I posted my last one. Dam tapatalk.
> 
> Cool man I'll try to make it.



That would be awesome. Prolly have a small entry fee for the show & shine not sure how much though. I want to give away prizes like a car show for that. Hopeing to get a broad range of makes & models to show up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Sounds like a fun time! I wonder if I can get the Mac and Homelite cleaned up nice and polished up a bit and make it out...


----------



## Hedgerow

Here I sit on I-44... Traffic backed up for miles...
Maybe if we threw 20 more police cars at the problem, it would help.???
:bang:


----------



## wendell

Matt, how far do you live from 44 and from 71/49?

Working on a plan.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Matt, how far do you live from 44 and from 71/49?
> 
> Working on a plan.



20 miles or so...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its probibly a bad wreck Hope not but more than likely.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its probibly a bad wreck Hope not but more than likely.



Yup... Real ugly..


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Real ugly..



Hopefully no one was hurt beyond repair.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Real ugly..





Locust Cutter said:


> Hopefully no one was hurt beyond repair.



Ugly doesn't sound good:msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ugly doesn't sound good:msp_sad::msp_sad:



Ejected... 
Not good...


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Matt, how far do you live from 44 and from 71/49?
> 
> Working on a plan.



Lemme know if you need a place to park a semi...
Gotcha covered bro'...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> 20 miles or so...



You are the same distance from both?



Hedgerow said:


> Lemme know if you need a place to park a semi...
> Gotcha covered bro'...



If it works, I will.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedge you gonna have a storm date incase the tornado season farks with yer GTG....??


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> You are the same distance from both?
> 
> 
> 
> If it works, I will.



Sorry...
15 miles north of 44
8 miles east of 71


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hedge you gonna have a storm date incase the tornado season farks with yer GTG....??



Nope... It don't usually get sporty around here till May...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Werd. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22

Taking bets on who is gonna be the first to cancel and for what reason?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## lumberjackchef

I guess I raised them daughters of mine up real good. My oldest showed up this afternoon and said fishing time cause the mercurys up! So after I picked my other daughters up from school another one said the fish should be biting dad! So off we went to the landlord's mined land. Hes got a nice deep pit. Man were they hungry! Even caught a little crappie. 
View attachment 277580

View attachment 277577
View attachment 277578
View attachment 277579

View attachment 277575


Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodChuck'r

logging22 said:


> Taking bets on who is gonna be the first to cancel and for what reason?:msp_biggrin:





Hey!


I made it last year.....!!!!


----------



## logging22

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> I made it last year.....!!!!



Wasnt thinking of anybody specific just yet.:msp_wink:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

lol....



More than likely I'll be there. We'll get to drink a case of diet pepsi by the fire and talk chit about who chickened out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol....
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely I'll be there. We'll get to drink a case of diet pepsi by the fire and talk chit about who chickened out. :hmm3grin2orange:



Pepsi....:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Pepsi....:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:





Last year I found out there's another man who's as addicted to diet pepsi as I am - my buddy Les. 


Can't get enough of that aspartame-filled liquid gold...!! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Taking bets on who is gonna be the first to cancel and for what reason?:msp_biggrin:



I been over the list of prospects... Looks like its gonna be a biggun Les...
Might even have a Michigander or 2...
The Sconnie clan will represent strong too...
Feeling good about our KS brethren also.
OK, MS, and AR will show... NY??? That's just impressive...
MO will be HUGE!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

"Hedgefest Tewnny Thirteen" is gonna be the event of the year dude. I guarantee it. 


It's gonna rock dude, totally ####ing rock.  :cool2: :kilt: :kilt: :cool2:


----------



## lumberjackchef

WoodChuck'r said:


> "Hedgefest Tewnny Thirteen" is gonna be the event of the year dude. I guarantee it.
> 
> 
> It's gonna rock dude, totally ####ing rock.  :cool2: :kilt: :kilt: :cool2:



I'm pretty sure I've held out for the right gtg to attend! Can't wait to come and carve it up. Did we score a nice cedar yet?

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> "Hedgefest Tewnny Thirteen" is gonna be the event of the year dude. I guarantee it.
> 
> 
> It's gonna rock dude, totally ####ing rock.  :cool2: :kilt: :kilt: :cool2:



We got quite a few new guys comin...
So all you hard core GTGer's be nice EH??


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I thought they said "Eh" in Canada, not Mizzuruh.....


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I'm pretty sure I've held out for the right gtg to attend! Can't wait to come and carve it up. Did we score a nice cedar yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2



Taken care of...
Stephen has 2 20+" pieces for ya, and I got a something you may wanna carve up...
If not, we'll put it out for the old magnesium to hack on....


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I thought they said "Eh" in Canada, not Mizzuruh.....



I was born in da UP eh???
Once da yooper, always da yooper...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> I'm pretty sure I've held out for the right gtg to attend! Can't wait to come and carve it up. Did we score a nice cedar yet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2




How big of a cedar log do you need or want, I have cut some down in the field have a bunch more.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How big of a cedar log do you need or want, I have cut some down in the field have a bunch more.



I use anything from 6" in diameter and up. Most of the time I keep them in 3-4' lengths so they are easy to move around and store.

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I put it to my boss today about taking leave for you GTG Matt. They get kind of redneck about taking leave over Guard drill weekends (even though I'm full-time:bang. Seeing as how I very rarely take vacation, I have a good feeling about this! Don't want to jinx it though.


----------



## logging22

Hedgefest. I like it. Maybe we should get shirts made. Or is that too ghey and stuff.


----------



## logging22

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I put it to my boss today about taking leave for you GTG Matt. They get kind of redneck about taking leave over Guard drill weekends (even though I'm full-time:bang. Seeing as how I very rarely take vacation, I have a good feeling about this! Don't want to jinx it though.



There is no hiding from us. We know where you live. Sides, you cant miss out on 'hedgeapplooza' and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I put it to my boss today about taking leave for you GTG Matt. They get kind of redneck about taking leave over Guard drill weekends (even though I'm full-time:bang. Seeing as how I very rarely take vacation, I have a good feeling about this! Don't want to jinx it though.



Good deal... Bring that 372 and let's race!!!!!
Then sit around a fire and BS...
That's my favorite part of these things...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Gentlemen sounds like we are going to get a good rain at home. Which is going to cut in to my plans for this wkend. No wood cutting . We need the rain desparatly. Give me some time to get things ready for April.


----------



## wendell

Howdy from Iola, KS!


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> There is no hiding from us. We know where you live. Sides, you cant miss out on 'hedgeapplooza' and stuff.



Specter from WI is bringing a whole side of bacon... Breakfast will be gooooood...
Just sayin...
An stuff...
If we can get Lurch to bring some homemade stuff, we'll have bacon nirvana...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm bacon:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Howdy from Iola, KS!



I have a nephew going to college there. You are about 2hours in a car from my house.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm bacon:msp_thumbsup:



Ran the 540 tonight and re-tuned... 
It's breaking in nicely...
Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!
An stuff....


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> Specter from WI is bringing a whole side of bacon... Breakfast will be gooooood...
> Just sayin...
> An stuff...
> If we can get Lurch to bring some homemade stuff, we'll have bacon nirvana...




I could do that. Need to make up a batch anyway.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> Ran the 540 tonight and re-tuned...
> It's breaking in nicely...
> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> An stuff....



Sweeet.


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Specter from WI is bringing a whole side of bacon... Breakfast will be gooooood...
> Just sayin...



so you guys/gals want the bacon cut thin or thick or mix let me know I got time just figured i do the prep work before i leave.


----------



## john taliaferro

thick


----------



## thinkrtinker

specter29 said:


> so you guys/gals want the bacon cut thin or thick or mix let me know I got time just figured i do the prep work before i leave.



Any way you slice it, All will be grinning:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

specter29 said:


> so you guys/gals want the bacon cut thin or thick or mix let me know I got time just figured i do the prep work before i leave.



Some thin would be nice also.


----------



## iowa

Men Like Bacon Just Like Their Women! 

THICK 

or

_thin_


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm bacon:msp_thumbsup:



hey stump, good to see you. love your "song of the week" feature. keep it up.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

iowa said:


> Men Like Bacon Just Like Their Women!
> 
> THICK
> 
> or
> 
> _thin_



+1! My wife has a bacon press that works great! Unfortunately she has found a few other uses for it when she's rather upset.... ouch.


----------



## moody

So when and where is this gtg ?


----------



## Hinerman

moody said:


> So when and where is this gtg ?



Weekend of April 6th. Somewhere near Carthage, MO. Stay tuned for more details. Hedgerow, has there been any changes?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Weekend of April 6th. Somewhere near Carthage, MO. Stay tuned for more details. Hedgerow, has there been any changes?



No changes yet!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

never did hear if the sign has been located or if its coming to the gtg.


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> No changes yet!!!



Better not be :msp_sneaky:




I had to put in for release papers already.....


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> never did hear if the sign has been located or if its coming to the gtg.



I'm sure it'll make it...
I think Stephen, or Dan has it...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah will be driving down, leaving Friday morning. We have a lot of northern pike to fry. Sarah got a 1/2 ton dodge 4 door for us to drive down in, she could have had that or a Ford focus, I figure we can haul way more saws in the dodge.


----------



## lumberjackchef

jerrycmorrow said:


> never did hear if the sign has been located or if its coming to the gtg.



Nope, haven't heard ........


----------



## sawnami

moody said:


> So when and where is this gtg ?



Hey moody, is McDonald's Tea Room in Gallatin still open? I worked ay Barnes-Baker in Chillcothe for 6 years back in the 70's and we used to have our Technician's Banquets there.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I just found out that I may be attending a Non-Commissioned Officer's Academy in Alcoa TN from 26 FEB-05 APR... If that DOES happen (God willing) then I'll take leave en-route on the way back and swing up through MO!!! If not, God-willing I'll still be there!


----------



## Hedgerow

I think I need to make sure I got plenty of parking area...
Maybe insulate the shop...
Just in case...


----------



## moody

sawnami said:


> Hey moody, is McDonald's Tea Room in Gallatin still open? I worked ay Barnes-Baker in Chillcothe for 6 years back in the 70's and we used to have our Technician's Banquets there.



Unfortunately it burnt down in the late 90's.


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> I think I need to make sure I got plenty of parking area...
> Maybe insulate the shop...
> Just in case...



Insulate? Twas 32 her today and I went to work in a T-shirt. 





Verizon have a strong signal there? Is there any cant races set up? Will I be able to collect child support from Worksaw? Ya know ta cover fuel costs and stuff


----------



## Wolfcsm

Stopped by to say hello and drop a few REP bombs off.

Hal


----------



## sawnami

moody said:


> Unfortunately it burnt down in the late 90's.



Boy, that's a shame. That was a GOOD place to eat.


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Insulate? Twas 32 her today and I went to work in a T-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon have a strong signal there? Is there any cant races set up? Will I be able to collect child support from Worksaw? Ya know ta cover fuel costs and stuff



Decent, yes, and you never know...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mweba said:


> Insulate? Twas 32 her today and I went to work in a T-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon have a strong signal there? Is there any cant races set up? Will I be able to collect child support from Worksaw? Ya know ta cover fuel costs and stuff



Now thats funny.


----------



## Mo. Jim

mweba said:


> Insulate? Twas 32 her today and I went to work in a T-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verizon have a strong signal there? Is there any cant races set up? Will I be able to collect child support from Worksaw? Ya know ta cover fuel costs and stuff



Not without DNA tests.


----------



## Hedgerow

I remember Ash being a lot friendlier wood than this...







Why must everything be so difficult???


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I remember Ash being a lot friendlier wood than this...



Yeah that's some pretty gnarly looking stuff!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Yeah that's some pretty gnarly looking stuff!



Nothing grows straight around here...
It's all that way... 
Once in a while, I'll get some nice Hackberry logs, but not very often...


----------



## iowa

Hackberry..... I don't like it very well. Not the best burn. 

Now Honey Locust!! Splits really nice and burns even nicer. I really like that stuff! Glad I got that wood when I did! 8.5 cord worth. Should last me 5 yrs at this rate. Damn wood miser!


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Hackberry..... I don't like it very well. Not the best burn.
> 
> Now Honey Locust!! Splits really nice and burns even nicer. I really like that stuff! Glad I got that wood when I did! 8.5 cord worth. Should last me 5 yrs at this rate. Damn wood miser!



Bug dust and all!!! Those locust borers eat the hell out of that stuff!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Nothing grows straight around here...
> It's all that way...
> Once in a while, I'll get some nice Hackberry logs, but not very often...



A saw in fresh hackberry is equivalent to a woman with small hands. Boost your saws ego.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Bug dust and all!!! Those locust borers eat the hell out of that stuff!!!



Yeah most of it that I find around here is standing dead and half eaten. Cant wait to get my mill finished though cause that stuff will make some awesome slabs for furniture and carved benches!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt wanted me to post some pics of this 346 killer.


----------



## Hedgerow

I did some practicing with it tonight... I figure that poor ole open port Dolmar is gonna turn some heads in Wisconsin... Had Levi run it too, just to see how it compared to the Deere...
He didn't seem very happy about it, so that means I am...
Bwahahahaha!!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I did some practicing with it tonight... I figure that poor ole open port Dolmar is gonna turn some heads in Wisconsin... Had Levi run it too, just to see how it compared to the Deere...
> He didn't seem very happy about it, so that means I am...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Happy your happy with it. Who is the owner of this saw? I'm sure they will be happy as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Happy your happy with it. Who is the owner of this saw? I'm sure they will be happy as well.



Me!!!
That's why I'm so happy about it...
Gotta keep Levi humble and stuff...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Me!!!
> That's why I'm so happy about it...
> Gotta keep Levi humble and stuff...



You're just going to push him to find a deere flavored evl twin Haha. That Dolmar runs away from the green machine ? Sounds like a fun saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt wanted me to post some pics of this 346 killer.



My Wife's Uncle has a Dolmar that looks remarkably similar to this one. I wonder if he'll sell that to me?


----------



## john taliaferro

so make two cants hack berry for me and osage for Levie :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## iowa

What dolly is it? 111?


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> What dolly is it? 111?



540...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

iowa said:


> What dolly is it? 111?



It's a Dolstihlavarna 540


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> 540...
> :msp_sneaky:



I still like the looks of them older dollies. Alex let me borrow a 111 one time. Was a nice running saw! 

Speaking if which! Where's Javelin???


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I know where a near new condition Dollie 117 is that could possibly be bought . :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> I still like the looks of them older dollies. Alex let me borrow a 111 one time. Was a nice running saw!
> 
> Speaking if which! Where's Javelin???



I don't know... But he needs to show up!!!
Someone rattle his chain!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Stumpys Customs said:


> I know where a near new condition Dollie 117 is that could possibly be bought . :msp_sneaky:



I have one similar to that, except for the possible to be bought part.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I did some practicing with it tonight... I figure that poor ole open port Dolmar is gonna turn some heads in Wisconsin... Had Levi run it too, just to see how it compared to the Deere...
> He didn't seem very happy about it, so that means I am...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Video of the beast are required or it did not happen. Just sayin.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Video of the beast are required or it did not happen. Just sayin.:yoyo::yoyo:



I wouldn't call it a beast...
It's not very big...
But I'll bet it's the fastest 540 around...
I'll see if I can get a vid today...


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> I know where a near new condition Dollie 117 is that could possibly be bought . :msp_sneaky:



How's that 41 coming along sir ? I'm ready for that tasty coca cola :msp_biggrin: I'll bring 2 so we both are rewarded for our efforts.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

moody said:


> How's that 41 coming along sir ? I'm ready for that tasty coca cola :msp_biggrin: I'll bring 2 so we both are rewarded for our efforts.



It'll be a last minute deal to get it done.....


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> It'll be a last minute deal to get it done.....



Tonight I'm getting a little crazy with the Beaver. I have to fabricate a new starter cover (broken 2 now due to poor design and higher compression) out of some sheet metal. This carb isn't big enough for my liking. I'm going to do something that's either stupid or genius. I'll hopefully have this thing wrapped up for some testing Monday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I hope you Mo. Boys got more rain than we have Just over 1/2 inch.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope you Mo. Boys got more rain than we have Just over 1/2 inch.



Morning Kenneth,I doubt we got half of that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

went to bishops Friday.Sounds like they are having a Saw demo day. March I think 15,16th. He was asking me if I knew any body who had tweeked any of the new auto tunes.Didn't Stumpy do a couple?


----------



## twochains

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope you Mo. Boys got more rain than we have Just over 1/2 inch.



Ours came early this morning...prolly around 1/2 in I would say...still raining. I'm pissed though, I have had the hammer down for the last 28 days straight...if I don't want to break it, gonna have to get wet today...I'm still on the couch as of yet. 

I have a side job scheduled for today, fence row removal. One fence row...2 fences! A few magnum RO and some sassafras shells...those are always an eye opener. Glad the farmer is providing his own saw and chain! LULZ! Maybe the rain will cut down on the sparkage.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> went to bishops Friday.Sounds like they are having a Saw demo day. March I think 15,16th. He was asking me if I knew any body who had tweeked any of the new auto tunes.Didn't Stumpy do a couple?



I'm pretty sure he has. He mentioned something to me about them taking well to mods the other day.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I'm pretty sure he has. He mentioned something to me about them taking well to mods the other day.



They really are fantastic saws... You can get a touch more power out of the old quad ports right now, but that should change... The new AT's are so nice to run, nobody cares though...
Smoooooth......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sorry I missed this message yesterday Matt, looks great.












Bring your long bars.

Matt somehow those pics were not on my Iphone and the text message didn't make sense, I checked the message on the ipad now it makes sense.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The second pic is a 36" bar in front of that chunk of wood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sorry I missed this message yesterday Matt, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring your long bars.
> 
> Matt somehow those pics were not on my Iphone and the text message didn't make sense, I checked the message on the ipad now it makes sense.



Looks like some elm. That is a big piece of wood. If that piece is solid it will take a good saw so slice it....


----------



## john taliaferro

looks like silver maple , you want slices or turned round


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


>



Matt has been working today, man those chunks look like the perfect size.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope you Mo. Boys got more rain than we have Just over 1/2 inch.



Hell we barely got 1/12"...


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> looks like silver maple , you want slices or turned round



It's Pecan... Kenneth got to check them out in person today...
They're burly... 
Bring the big bars and heavy magnesium..
Should be fun... I like my cookies about 2-3" thick...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's Pecan... Kenneth got to check them out in person today...
> They're burly...
> Bring the big bars and heavy magnesium..
> Should be fun... I like my cookies about 2-3" thick...



I like my cookies "no baked".


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt has been working today, man those chunks look like the perfect size.



Anyone want to try and count those pieces???
That was one round I cut off the end of that Pecan chunk so the ass end of the tractor wouldn't come off the ground when I was trying to load it...:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like my cookies "no baked".



Hannah says there will be a lot of those...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's Pecan... Kenneth got to check them out in person today...
> They're burly...
> Bring the big bars and heavy magnesium..
> Should be fun... I like my cookies about 2-3" thick...



Those are some hard chunks. And bigger in person than posted picture.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:




Work Saw Collector said:


> I like my cookies "no baked".



Nobake is the top of my list.



Hedgerow said:


> Hannah says there will be a lot of those...




Hanna you are Stevens hero.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> It's Pecan... Kenneth got to check them out in person today...
> They're burly...
> Bring the big bars and heavy magnesium..
> Should be fun... I like my cookies about 2-3" thick...



I should bring my Alaskan mill and make 30" hardwood cants for some old mag races!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey What about chainsaw mill races. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hannah says there will be a lot of those...



Cool, the last batch was great.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I should bring my Alaskan mill and make 30" hardwood cants for some old mag races!



If you're serious about that, I will do my level best to find something to mill...
Stephen was gonna look for something just "stupid big", to do that with...
I'd think 6' long would work, but loading and placing it is a challenge of its own..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> If you're serious about that, I will do my level best to find something to mill...
> Stephen was gonna look for something just "stupid big", to do that with...
> I'd think 6' long would work, but loading and placing it is a challenge of its own..



It would be cool. I'm sure everyone that hasn't ever really done it, or seen it done by others, would enjoy checking it out. I also have a couple of quick set jigs that I use for my guide board placement that make it super easy and quick to set up. These are great to make the first cut follow the pith of the log and have good straight grained slabs. I could easily use a couple of those slabs too, to throw together a quick carved bench or something. 

Plus if you want to see something cool, go find some old hardwood blow downs that have been in contact with the ground for a bout a year or so. Especially the lighter colored hardwoods. They are spectacular to behold. They will sometimes have colors and patterns that are unbelievable! Sorry I've been feeling that milling fever setting in again............


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> It would be cool. I'm sure everyone that hasn't ever really done it, or seen it done by others, would enjoy checking it out. I also have a couple of quick set jigs that I use for my guide board placement that make it super easy and quick to set up. These are great to make the first cut follow the pith of the log and have good straight grained slabs. I could easily use a couple of those slabs too, to throw together a quick carved bench or something.
> 
> Plus if you want to see something cool, go find some old hardwood blow downs that have been in contact with the ground for a bout a year or so. Especially the lighter colored hardwoods. They are spectacular to behold. They will sometimes have colors and patterns that are unbelievable! Sorry I've been feeling that milling fever setting in again............




I will do my best...


----------



## Hedgerow

...[video=youtube;wpfaA-HdXdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpfaA-HdXdw&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]

That's a big chunk o' stuff...


----------



## iowa

Nice Big Dolly Matt!


----------



## wendell

I'm in MO so I thought I should say hi. Up in Jim's neck of the woods.


----------



## Homelite410

wendell said:


> I'm in MO so I thought I should say hi. Up in Jim's neck of the woods.



You should pay him a visit!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I'm in MO so I thought I should say hi. Up in Jim's neck of the woods.



So how is your plan working out so far??? You gonna be able to "be in the area"???:msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> So how is your plan working out so far??? You gonna be able to "be in the area"???:msp_wink:



I won't know for sure until the week before at the earliest.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mitch, Are you going to carpool with Mike??
[video=youtube;oCWd5JHiC6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCWd5JHiC6g&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> ...[video=youtube;wpfaA-HdXdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpfaA-HdXdw&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]
> 
> That's a big chunk o' stuff...



I really like to see somebody using a wedge to buck up their big logs. So few will try it, and it saves so much labor.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I really like to see somebody using a wedge to buck up their big logs. So few will try it, and it saves so much labor.



Wedges is handy tools...


----------



## logging22

I use wedges bout every day. Saves lots of time.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I use wedges bout every day. Saves lots of time.


I lose a lot of wedges.. Just can't keep track of them...:msp_unsure:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> I lose a lot of wedges.. Just can't keep track of them...:msp_unsure:



I dont lose many, but i break alot of them. Till i got some mag wedges. They rule. And are cheaper than plastic!!


----------



## iowa

I use them a lot! Makes bucking too easy. I make my own wedges from UHMW!


----------



## specter29

does anyone know if the homelite 707g and the homelite 7-29 share the same bar mount?


----------



## Mo. Jim

specter29 said:


> does anyone know if the homelite 707g and the homelite 7-29 share the same bar mount?



Specter most of the homelite gurus hang out in the Homelite Stickie thread. If you have homelite questions that is the place to go.


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> I use them a lot! Makes bucking too easy. I make my own wedges from UHMW!



What's UHMW???


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> What's UHMW???



Ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A hard polyethylene that is used for all sorts if stuff. Usually assembly lines and that sort of stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A hard polyethylene that is used for all sorts if stuff. Usually assembly lines and that sort of stuff.



Cool... Get me a few!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> Cool... Get me a few!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> What's UHMW???



Some times acronyms are worthless :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Some times acronyms are worthless :msp_confused:



I had an idea, but was too lazy to look it up...
Plastics is what Iowa does..


----------



## Stumpys Customs

mweba said:


> Some times acronyms are worthless :msp_confused:



YGTR

















You got that right.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> YGTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right.



twteta


----------



## lumberjackchef

Finished a new slab sign........

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=228771

Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twochains

Acronyms are so funneh I PMSL! :msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

mweba said:


> Some times acronyms are worthless :msp_confused:



Hate them exept XP.


----------



## Hedgerow

Drivin home... What's this white crap falling from the sky???


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> Drivin home... What's this white crap falling from the sky???



Can't say it! Its a four letter word!


----------



## specter29

ill take your snow over the lovely ice i have all over up here


----------



## sawnami

Tammi made 11 dozen of these tonight................................. And I got to eat the rejects.:msp_wub:


----------



## sawnami

Got the 2071 back on line. And Tammi didn't even catch me with the crankcases in the oven so I get to live for another day. At the rate that I've been going, it'll be broken in some time next year.:msp_unsure:


----------



## john taliaferro

O she caught you ,she just saving up gonna skin you later:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Got the 2071 back on line. And Tammi didn't even catch me with the crankcases in the oven so I get to live for another day. At the rate that I've been going, it'll be broken in some time next year.:msp_unsure:



I can remedy that for you Steve...
2 days...
Just sayin...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## twochains

sawnami said:


> Tammi made 11 dozen of these tonight................................. And I got to eat the rejects.:msp_wub:



Nice! I wouldn't know if I was supposed to eat them or marvel in their beauty!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

twochains said:


> Nice! I wouldn't know if I was supposed to eat them or marvel in their beauty!



I've never seen anything to pretty to eat....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Showme

*Too many*

Is it permissible to bring a few saws that I need to thin out of the herd to the GTG? I would like to sell 3 or 4 and maybe be able to bring in a little new metal.


----------



## specter29

Showme said:


> Is it permissible to bring a few saws that I need to thin out of the herd to the GTG? I would like to sell 3 or 4 and maybe be able to bring in a little new metal.



better be I'll have almost a whole truck full to thin.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Is it permissible to bring a few saws that I need to thin out of the herd to the GTG? I would like to sell 3 or 4 and maybe be able to bring in a little new metal.



Um...
YES!!!


----------



## Showme

Great. I'll start putting them in the truck!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Tammi made 11 dozen of these tonight................................. And I got to eat the rejects.:msp_wub:
> 
> It must be tuff to be you.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:





Stumpys Customs said:


> I've never seen anything to pretty to eat....:msp_thumbsup:



I know thats right.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## logging22

Showme said:


> Is it permissible to bring a few saws that I need to thin out of the herd to the GTG? I would like to sell 3 or 4 and maybe be able to bring in a little new metal.



How about a preview? Just sayin


----------



## specter29

here is some of what i plan on bringing.

I know at least 1 in the picture someone already has and 1 is spoken for


----------



## sawnami

Man you really know how to knock a guy off the wagon. I promised myself that I wouldn't acquire any more saws until I got 10 or 15 of the ones that I've got running since I really don't have room for more.  I have a weakness for rusty and greasy stuff though.:msp_blushing:


----------



## wendell

specter29 said:


> here is some of what i plan on bringing.
> 
> I know at least 1 in the picture someone already has and 1 is spoken for.



We need to find a way to accomplish the transfer. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29

sawnami said:


> Man you really know how to knock a guy off the wagon. I promised myself that I wouldn't acquire any more saws until I got 10 or 15 of the ones that I've got running since I really don't have room for more.  I have a weakness for rusty and greasy stuff though.:msp_blushing:



oh don't worry I have more than that ill take inventory of what i have this weekend and throw it on here and I let you guys and gals narrow it down to what goes with me to Hedgeapalooza:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

wendell said:


> We need to find a way to accomplish the transfer. :msp_biggrin:



I know between the DA, 2 Kiekhaefer, and 2 two man mall's im running out of floor space:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Showme

logging22 said:


> How about a preview? Just sayin



Well I know the MS460 that Treeslinger did is going. One of the 346XP's and maybe a MS260 that's Snellerized.


----------



## sawnami

specter29 said:


> I know between the DA, 2 Kiekhaefer, and 2 two man mall's im running out of floor space:msp_biggrin:



I feel your pain. That Barker Rim Circle Saw that I got a couple of weeks ago is a space killer. I separated the motor from the flexible drive shaft and that helped a little. That thing would have been a handful to drag around in the woods.:msp_crying: It takes one person to carry the motor and one person to carry the saw end. I'm not quite sure what to do with it yet. 

I started hanging saws from the ceiling in the basement. A couple of them hemorrhage oil that I have to clean up often but I can deal with that.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> We need to find a way to accomplish the transfer. :msp_biggrin:



Wendell, Haven't you heard the phrase,"What comes to the Ozarks stays in the Ozarks"?:monkey:


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Well I know the MS460 that Treeslinger did is going. One of the 346XP's and maybe a MS260 that's Snellerized.



Very good... I've been commissioned by a neighbor to find him 2 light but well powered saws... 
So I will be saw shopping for him...


----------



## wendell

sawnami said:


> Wendell, Haven't you heard the phrase,"What comes to the Ozarks stays in the Ozarks"?:monkey:



No





My plan to make the GTG has been approved. Now, I just have to wait until a few days before to see if the right load materializes to make it work.


----------



## specter29

wendell said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan to make the GTG has been approved. Now, I just have to wait until a few days before to see if the right load materializes to make it work.





what type of loads you haul in case i need to help make something materialize for you.


----------



## wendell

specter29 said:


> what type of loads you haul in case i need to help make something materialize for you.



We are reefer but of course can also haul dry van. We have a quite regular run that goes from southern WI to Dallas and it is the one I am counting on.


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Very good... I've been commissioned by a neighbor to find him 2 light but well powered saws...
> So I will be saw shopping for him...



That's good. These are like new so you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

wendell said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan to make the GTG has been approved. Now, I just have to wait until a few days before to see if the right load materializes to make it work.



Bribe the dispatcher.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> That's good. These are like new so you wouldn't be disappointed.



With the customary 50% GTG discount!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

A friend of mine is looking to get a new or new to him saw. I am working on him to get his butt to the GTG. And I'm trying to get him to make a road trip to the Chicken Coop AKA Stump Shake on Monday after work.


----------



## specter29

well big red green and mr Yellar are on there way to vist the Stumpster. way to many things going on to get em all ready in time for april :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> Bribe the dispatcher.



I've already got him on board. What we have no control over if the shipper has anything to send. Y'all do your part and eat lots of Birdseye frozen vegetables in March.


----------



## 8433jeff

If you ever have to pick up Birdseye in Waseca MN, let me know. We'll do lunch, and find some bacon.


----------



## wendell

8433jeff said:


> If you ever have to pick up Birdseye in Waseca MN, let me know. We'll do lunch, and find some bacon.



Haven't been there yet but go to North Mankato and Gaylord once in a while. If I make it to Gaylord before the GTG, I will bring a stick of the best summer sausage y'all have ever eaten.


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> Haven't been there yet but go to North Mankato and Gaylord once in a while. If I make it to Gaylord before the GTG, I will bring a stick of the best summer sausage y'all have ever eaten.



Just a little further up the road in Nicollet there is a shop that will beat that stuff, I'd almost put money on it. 

Schmidts Meat Market | Nicollet, MN


And in case you get to Waseca without me:

Lau's Meat Market - Waseca, MN

Not much room to park the rig, though.:msp_sad:


----------



## wendell

I will try Schmidt's but I can't imagine how it could be better. Lang's/Pinske's is perfect.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning all, did anybody else wake up with this white stuff all over everything?


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Morning all, did anybody else wake up with this white stuff all over everything?



Yea... What's up with the snow????


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I will try Schmidt's but I can't imagine how it could be better. Lang's/Pinske's is perfect.



I've always made my own venison/beef summer sausage...
I think after the 3 - 25 lb batches this year, I have perfected
the recipe and smoke method...
It is such a PIA to do it right, I know why the meat shops charge so much for it...
:msp_mad:


----------



## logging22

Lucky for you Matt that some of us will be at your house soon to test said sausage. Quality assurance and all. Just sayin.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sawnami

Mmmmmmm looks like I'll need to bring some Prilosec with me.:msp_tongue:


----------



## rburg

I don't know if 75 lbs of sausage will be enough for the gtg crew plus Wendell.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Lucky for you Matt that some of us will be at your house soon to test said sausage. Quality assurance and all. Just sayin.:msp_rolleyes:



Sorry buddy... It goes fast...
Made in November, gone by the super bowl...:msp_unsure:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey Hedgerow, are you bringing your big Dolmar up to the races in Grantsburg next weekend? I am trying to decide what saws to get ready and was thinking about my 694 Solo. If you bring yours, I'll bring mine.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29

Well here is my inventory below ( to many to show individual pictures)  

let me know what to bring

Chainsaw Collection Photos


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Nice pic Matt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Another one from Matt.






Oh Brent? Lookie what I found!!!


----------



## specter29

Work Saw Collector said:


> Another one from Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Brent? Lookie what I found!!!



mean little sucker aint it:msp_wink::msp_biggrin:


----------



## lumberjackchef

specter29 said:


> Well here is my inventory below ( to many to show individual pictures)
> 
> let me know what to bring
> 
> Chainsaw Collection Photos



Sp125!!!. 

Does it run? 

I've always wanted to run one of those badboys.


----------



## specter29

lumberjackchef said:


> Sp125!!!.
> 
> Does it run?
> 
> I've always wanted to run one of those badboys.




yes it does run and actually its a CP125 with a SP fuel tank on it. and it will be at stumps wednesday for a little touch with the homie 707G


----------



## logging22

specter29 said:


> Well here is my inventory below ( to many to show individual pictures)
> 
> let me know what to bring
> 
> Chainsaw Collection Photos



I have a titan just like the one in the first pic. Mine needs a few parts. Does your run? Is it for sale? Trade? Other?


----------



## specter29

logging22 said:


> I have a titan just like the one in the first pic. Mine needs a few parts. Does your run? Is it for sale? Trade? Other?



no doesnt run its up for trade or sale cleaning house and going to try to stay with mostly Mculloch and Homelite.


also here is a few I forgot (these aren't for trade but figured I'd show them)

<a href="http://s666.beta.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/media/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16200042.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16200042.jpg" border="0" alt="mall 2 man photo 2013-02-16200042.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s666.beta.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/media/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16200032.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16200032.jpg" border="0" alt="kiekhaefer kb-6ay photo 2013-02-16200032.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s666.beta.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/media/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16200014.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16200014.jpg" border="0" alt="kiekhaefer kb-6ax photo 2013-02-16200014.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s666.beta.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/media/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16195958.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv21/broebre1/chainsaws/chainsaw%20collection/2013-02-16195958.jpg" border="0" alt="mculloch 890 photo 2013-02-16195958.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Hedgerow, are you bringing your big Dolmar up to the races in Grantsburg next weekend? I am trying to decide what saws to get ready and was thinking about my 694 Solo. If you bring yours, I'll bring mine.:msp_biggrin:



I can bring a cople big red saws...:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> mean little sucker aint it:msp_wink::msp_biggrin:



It's a light saber...
It got hedge dusted today...
What great saws those AT's are...


----------



## sawnami

I had a weak moment today. :msp_unsure:


----------



## 8433jeff

sawnami said:


> I had a weak moment today. :msp_unsure:



Update your signature.

Nice. Especially all the swag to go with it.


----------



## wendell

Where'd all the rednecks go?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Where'd all the rednecks go?



Out doing redneck things :rolleyes2:


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> Where'd all the rednecks go?



Foraging for bacon.:monkey:


----------



## Lurch2

sawnami said:


> Foraging for bacon.:monkey:



15# curing in the fridge. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The old supercab I drove to a few GTG taking its last ride, I hate to see it go I drove that truck for 10 years.


----------



## Freehand

specter29 said:


> Well here is my inventory below ( to many to show individual pictures)
> 
> let me know what to bring
> 
> Chainsaw Collection Photos



Mmmmmmmmmmm…………………………125………………………………..:misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

Eeeeeasy there J...


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> mean little sucker aint it:msp_wink::msp_biggrin:



I still may end up with a Stumpbroke 562... I love my 372xp and that 261 is growing on me, but Something in between the 2 and a 395xp on the other side, will take of me pretty well. If I can make it to Matt's, the 250 would be nice to run, as would the 890. For that matter, they'd all be fun, but unless you're bringing a Semi, I doubt they'll all be coming. The 562 would be wonderful to play with though, test drive and all...


----------



## old cookie

hay sawnamia did you pick that 450 up off craigslist joplin. Man that is a nice looking saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Anyone want to swap a saw for a Homelite 330 in very nice condition and original bar?
Bout any saw with an operational chain brake..
Homelite has good comp and spark.


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Anyone want to swap a saw for a Homelite 330 in very nice condition and original bar?
> Bout any saw with an operational chain brake..
> Homelite has good comp and spark.



what age range and size ya looking for Matt?


----------



## sawnami

old cookie said:


> hay sawnamia did you pick that 450 up off craigslist joplin. Man that is a nice looking saw.



Yep, that's it.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> what age range and size ya looking for Matt?



Small, more modern, and plastic... It's a neighbor's saw.. And has no business doing what he does with that saw...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening Y'all! According to my loving wife, today is either (national or international) Margarita day!!! We're about to go out and make our observance of the same... Should be good!


----------



## Hedgerow

After a few tanks of use... Levi and I came to the conclusion, this thing needed an 8-pin rim...
:big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## rburg

Is the 694 stronger than your 9010


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Matt, what kinda bar you got that beast wearin? Probably run 30+ inches of full comp pretty easy.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows every one doing. Made a trip to the Stump Shack yesterday. Really had a good time talking with the master. Danged if I didn't Misplace a saw on the trip.:msp_sneaky::msp_sleep::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Is the 694 stronger than your 9010



Pretty even out of the gate, but it's breaking in and I believe it's gonna be a little stouter...


----------



## Hedgerow

arborealbuffoon said:


> Matt, what kinda bar you got that beast wearin? Probably run 30+ inches of full comp pretty easy.....



20" bar!!! Levi limbed with it all day Saturday...
Hahahahahaha!!!!!
Those things are a freaking mason block!!! He said it felt like someone kicked him in the arms...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows every one doing. Made a trip to the Stump Shack yesterday. Really had a good time talking with the master. Danged if I didn't Misplace a saw on the trip.:msp_sneaky::msp_sleep::msp_sneaky:



The big J-Red gonna get a little lovin'???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The big J-Red gonna get a little lovin'???
> :msp_sneaky:



:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: It's going to be my new limbing saw.


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Hedgerow said:


> 20" bar!!! Levi limbed with it all day Saturday...
> Hahahahahaha!!!!!
> Those things are a freaking mason block!!! He said it felt like someone kicked him in the arms...



Don't tell Levi I said so, but that thing's gotta be darn near half as big as he is! Sounds like that kid is one tough cookie.


----------



## Hedgerow

arborealbuffoon said:


> Don't tell Levi I said so, but that thing's gotta be darn near half as big as he is! Sounds like that kid is one tough cookie.



Awe, he's just got this thing for the big red Solo... I warned him...
He was back at the log pile last night with it... 
He tends to get fixated with stuff... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Awe, he's just got this thing for the big red Solo... I warned him...
> He was back at the log pile last night with it...
> He tends to get fixated with stuff... :msp_biggrin:



Better saws than womens....


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Better saws than womens....



True... He'll get around to that soon enough...


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> True... He'll get around to that soon enough...



If he takes after his Dad and me, yes he will.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> If he takes after his Dad and me, yes he will.



It was easy to keep my nose clean... 
I scared the women folk...
:msp_confused:


----------



## specter29

I suppose I'll have to pry both my saws out of Matt's hands when I get down there for GTG . :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

Locust Cutter said:


> For that matter, they'd all be fun, but unless you're bringing a Semi, I doubt they'll all be coming.



Well, now that you mention it...


----------



## specter29

wendell said:


> Well, now that you mention it...



i think i need a semi just for the disstons them D0101 are heavy saws to move around kinda sad that they just 1 of em seems to weigh as much as the DA211


----------



## specter29

I did add to the collection today though:msp_wink: its big and yellow


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I suppose I'll have to pry both my saws out of Matt's hands when I get down there for GTG . :hmm3grin2orange:



I think Levi has finally got a snoot full of lugging that solo around...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I offered a friend $50 for two 10-10's today. One is a runner, one might-could be...We'll see. I'll post some pics when I pick them up. I figured after developing a bit more Tinnitus after playing with Hal's, how could I NOT own one myself???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hope none of you guys have power outages.


----------



## Hedgerow

You ready for it Stephen??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

yep spent the day getting ready looks like im in the 1/4 inch range some are in the 1 inch man I hate that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> yep spent the day getting ready looks like im in the 1/4 inch range some are in the 1 inch man I hate that.



That ice is hard on trees.. 
And power lines...


----------



## atvguns

I LIKE ICE. but only in my tea


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I LIKE ICE. but only in my tea



Bout time you showed up...


----------



## iowa

I'm ready fer the storm. I brought home die grindes, burrs, and several other goodies in the hopes my work is closed and I can finish porting the dolly!


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> I'm ready fer the storm. I brought home die grindes, burrs, and several other goodies in the hopes my work is closed and I can finish porting the dolly!



I got a couple of key guys put up in a motel to make sure they're there in my absence tomorrow...


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> I got a couple of key guys put up in a motel to make sure they're there in my absence tomorrow...



Lmao. Don't give my plant manager any ideas. He already asked if he could build an apartment for me on the roof!


----------



## specter29

heres my newest edition :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> heres my newest edition :msp_thumbup:



Nice


----------



## specter29

and it runs frozen beech is not a match for it:greenchainsaw:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

4 am... time to rock-n-roll.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> 4 am... time to rock-n-roll.



4 am? Time to tell Sarah to quit snoring.


----------



## Hedgerow

The wind in Iowa is cold... 
Just sayin...


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> The wind in Iowa is cold...
> Just sayin...



Shouldn't you be sleeping? Thanks for breakfast btw.


----------



## 8433jeff

How come every time Hedge comes north the snow comes along?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

mweba said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping? Thanks for breakfast btw.



Did you give Hedgerow your Cinnabon Rewards card?


----------



## mweba

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Did you give Hedgerow your Cinnabon Rewards card?



I asked if he was stopping at MOA.........Never was the response. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> How come every time Hedge comes north the snow comes along?



What... It's not snowing at all... 
And it's warmer in MN than Iowa... 
Less wind anyway...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We got about 10" here between 6 and 10. calmed down now supposed to start again in a hour or two.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Ohhhh its gonna start in an hour or 2 alright!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Yep, leave it to some guy to from Carthage Missouri to get stuck going DOWNHILL!


----------



## logging22

Got a bunch of ice here today. You guys get any??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Got a bunch of ice here today. You guys get any??



We have about 11 to 134 inches of snow with freezing drizzle and 2-3more inches expected.pushed snow for about 4 hours with tractor. the bit$% was fuelgauge said half tank when she shut down. At that moment wished it was gas not diesel. Had to reprime in the wind and snow.:msp_mad::msp_mad:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We have about 11 to 134 inches of snow with freezing drizzle and 2-3more inches expected.pushed snow for about 4 hours with tractor. the bit$% was fuelgauge said half tank when she shut down. At that moment wished it was gas not diesel. Had to reprime in the wind and snow.:msp_mad::msp_mad:



Not 134 should have said 13:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

No ice here,mabey 8"of snow and light wind. I know I didn't pack enough wood up to the house yesterday,so I will be shoveling a path to the wood stacks tomorrow. The snowblower is buried in the shed,I haven't used it in three years,oh well you snooze you lose.


----------



## mweba

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep, leave it to some guy to from Carthage Missouri to get stuck going DOWNHILL!



Well, I'd have said that was impossible:msp_confused:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We got about 10" here between 6 and 10. calmed down now supposed to start again in a hour or two.



Kenneth,Kansas City CL listed a nice looking P42 there in Tongy for $125.00 today. UPS delivered my 754G late yesterday,won't be abel to get it checked out for a few days now. I would like to have it ready for the GTG. I have a 30" rollernose for it. I talked to Carl about helping me work on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to try to look at it friday I have become a popular guy. with this saw you are the fourth Asmember that has mentioned to me. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth,Kansas City CL listed a nice looking P42 there in Tongy for $125.00 today. UPS delivered my 754G late yesterday,won't be abel to get it checked out for a few days now. I would like to have it ready for the GTG. I have a 30" rollernose for it. I talked to Carl about helping me work on it.



I should have already bought that one.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

And uphill....


----------



## warjohn

I get a snow day. Our plant is closed since they did not plow the streets around it. I think I will sharpen chains today


----------



## logging22

Logging rep for ten of my homies, and stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> And uphill....



Maybe Matt should stick to running saws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maybe Matt should stick to running saws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



He gets those stuck too. Just sayin.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Cut my man Matt some slack,Mo. is not sled country,give him a couple days practice and he will hold his own with most of those yahoo's. That said,he does get his saws pinched a lot.:smile2:


----------



## iowa

Mo. Jim said:


> Cut my man Matt some slack,Mo. is not sled country,give him a couple days practice and he will hold his own with most of those yahoo's. That said,he does get his saws pinched a lot.:smile2:



Oh well. That's what wedges are for! :msp_razz:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just wait till I Post the pic of all 3 sconnie's sleds in a row... Stuck in that same drift...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just wait till I Post the pic of all 3 sconnie's sleds in a row... Stuck in that same drift...:msp_biggrin:



send it.


----------



## specter29

so Stumpy you get to run big yellow yet?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow running the Stumpbroke 5105 the laz... I mean the Wisconsin way.


----------



## logging22

That is serious dedication to CAD. Just sayin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> What... It's not snowing at all...
> And it's warmer in MN than Iowa...
> Less wind anyway...



So the stuff (6-8") in my driveway last night wasn't snow? Powdery, cold, white, melts in your hand?

Go home soon, Hedge.


----------



## sawnami

HEAVY FUEL said:


> And uphill....



The only difference between me and Matt in that situation would be that if I was riding it, I would be standing there looking at the bottom side of the sled sitting in the snow Thanks for taking one for the home team Matt:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> The only difference between me and Matt in that situation would be that if I was riding it, I would be standing there looking at the bottom side of the sled sitting in the snow Thanks for taking one for the home team Matt:msp_biggrin:



I hit it again and made it... Just sayin...
Those new sleds got absolute stupid power... 
Way better than the junk I used to ride...!!!


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> I hit it again and made it... Just sayin...
> Those new sleds got absolute stupid power...
> Way better than the junk I used to ride...!!!



I was talking with some guys when I was in Minnesota a few weeks ago and I was absolutely amazed how strong they were saying the sleds are now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I was talking with some guys when I was in Minnesota a few weeks ago and I was absolutely amazed how strong they were saying the sleds are now.



They'll flat bring the ski's off the ground... 
Just hang on...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool pic hanging out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Names: heavy fuel, Pele55, grizzly Adams, 5rInc


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maybe Matt should stick to running saws.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What's the difference between _*sled*_ and _*sleigh*_? The same as _*led*_ and *lay*?

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Wow. Talk about a thread killer...... :msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> What's the difference between _*sled*_ and _*sleigh*_? The same as _*led*_ and *lay*?
> 
> :msp_rolleyes:





RVALUE said:


> Wow. Talk about a thread killer...... :msp_scared:



??????????.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

RVALUE said:


> Wow. Talk about a thread killer...... :msp_scared:



Speakin of killin, Levi flat out whooped me with the Deere.... But I was the winner in the end when he bought a round of Leinies SnowDrift for a few of us. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

On the road again...
Thanks Jon for the great hospitality!!!
Oh, and Levi wants a snowmobile now...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> On the road again...
> Thanks Jon for the great hospitality!!!
> Oh, and Levi wants a snowmobile now...



Have a safe trip Need to be thru KCby monday night. big snow coming again.


----------



## 8433jeff

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have a safe trip Need to be thru KCby monday night. big snow coming again.



See Hedge? It even works when you go the other way.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> See Hedge? It even works when you go the other way.



I'm like Santa claus... You all are welcome for the snow...


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> On the road again...
> Thanks Jon for the great hospitality!!!
> Oh, and Levi wants a snowmobile now...



Levi will have to move to mn or wis then!


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Levi will have to move to mn or wis then!



Eh... He'll have to just ride it in the grass...


----------



## Showme

Should be a good day. I've got a like new Pioneer P41 that should be here today. It should have arrived Friday but UPS used the snow as the excused.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I second that. I have a like new ppulan 4000 countervibe that I'm getting ready to put fuel lines in and go play around with. Its always a great day with vintage saws in hand.

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Showme

I like those Poulan 4000's. I emailed Joe Salva Friday about new decals for mine and he said he should have some ready in about 2 weeks. I've looking for some ever since I got the saws.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I picked this one up last week at an auction for 42.00 its near mint, needs a carb kit and fuel line upgrade. Its a nice specimen though.


----------



## Showme

I hear about deals like that, I've just never personally experienced one. Good for you!


----------



## Hedgerow

...Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> ...Hmmmmmm...



So you bought one?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So you bought one?



Traded baseball junk for it to Iowa... Gonna have to figure out how to use it...
I think the 9010 looks good in it... 36" bar will mill 24" supposedly...
Maybe make a race cant with it...
Maybe a new extra thick work bench???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This could be a little off topic but if you ask Siri "what is the best cell phone" She says "wait, there is other phones" Sorry I have been playing with the Siri button this evening. Back to normal topics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Traded baseball junk for it to Iowa... Gonna have to figure out how to use it...
> I think the 9010 looks good in it... 36" bar will mill 24" supposedly...
> Maybe make a race cant with it...
> Maybe a new extra thick work bench???



Cool, I want to check it out later.


----------



## specter29

if everything goes right i should have another big yellar one this weekend. its PM1000 at least thats what my grandfather said when he called on his way back from arkansas

and yes its coming with to Hedge's GTG if it runs.


----------



## Showme

specter29 said:


> if everything goes right i should have another big yellar one this weekend. its PM1000 at least thats what my grandfather said when he called on his way back from arkansas
> 
> and yes its coming with to Hedge's GTG if it runs.



I passed on buying one of those on the STL CL before I started collecting the old Mag stuff and I've been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok boys lets here those snowfall amounts.................Fort Scott, Ks we got about 7-8" so fer!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Ok boys lets here those snowfall amounts.................Fort Scott, Ks we got about 7-8" so fer!



3-4 here..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nuff to cover the grass. bwahaha


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well I made it down my drive and to the road which has been half cleared by my neighbor this morning, who runs the maintainer. So if necessary I could make it to town. But I already got the burb(2wd) stuck once. Man I miss my old Dodge 4 wd. Man that wind sure sucks!


Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Stumpys Customs

lumberjackchef said:


> Ok boys lets here those snowfall amounts.................Fort Scott, Ks we got about 7-8" so fer!



just a dusting here.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

lumberjackchef said:


> Ok boys lets here those snowfall amounts.................Fort Scott, Ks we got about 7-8" so fer!



We got nuthin. Just a heavy fog.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello folks getting this thread back to page 1..:yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So was your trip home uneventful?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So was your trip home uneventful?



Yup!
Very!!!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Yup!
> Very!!!



'Cept he towed a snowstorm back with him. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I wish Matt could've towed more back with him... This last "blizzard" only netted us about 2". All in all, we have had about 14" of the white stuff in the last week which is a God-send as dry as it is. If this doesn't keep up with rain to follow in the moths ahead, my little pasture will have no chance of coming back and I'll be haying the horses all year.:angry2: As it is, with the old Ford that burned down, until I get a 4x4, I have to use Shalie's Hyundai with traction control to make traversable ruts in driveway to get to the road. Her old 1/2 ton Chevy with it's one wheel drive is worthless in the muck, be it mud or snow. 2" of wet snow and the truck is effectively immobile w/o a bed-full of weight. I got stuck 5 times in the driveway last week with it. Hey Steve, you wouldn't have a line on a posi or limited slip rear end for an '05 Silverado would you?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

Locust Cutter said:


> . Hey Steve, you wouldn't have a line on a posi or limited slip rear end for an '05 Silverado would you?:hmm3grin2orange:



You could just go the cheap way and weld her solid then you would never have to worry :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I wish Matt could've towed more back with him... This last "blizzard" only netted us about 2". All in all, we have had about 14" of the white stuff in the last week which is a God-send as dry as it is. If this doesn't keep up with rain to follow in the moths ahead, my little pasture will have no chance of coming back and I'll be haying the horses all year.:angry2: As it is, with the old Ford that burned down, until I get a 4x4, I have to use Shalie's Hyundai with traction control to make traversable ruts in driveway to get to the road. Her old 1/2 ton Chevy with it's one wheel drive is worthless in the muck, be it mud or snow. 2" of wet snow and the truck is effectively immobile w/o a bed-full of weight. I got stuck 5 times in the driveway last week with it. Hey Steve, you wouldn't have a line on a posi or limited slip rear end for an '05 Silverado would you?:hmm3grin2orange:



Been there before. I got pretty good at installing and removing tire chains. I'll check and see if anybody at work might have a locking diff that they'll part with.


----------



## old cookie

We got 4" about 15 miles north of Joplin.Man was that a wet snow.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> We got 4" about 15 miles north of Joplin.Man was that a wet snow.



No doubt!!! I got standing water and mud everywhere...


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedge, the snow Jonah.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Hedge, the snow Jonah.



I'll be bringin some rain up your way come August...
Hope it ain't already muddy when I get there!!!


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be bringin some rain up your way come August...
> Hope it ain't already muddy when I get there!!!



If you bring snow you'll never be welcome at the Cabela's again.

May need some rain by then.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be bringin some rain up your way come August...
> Hope it ain't already muddy when I get there!!!



Hmmpf, last August you took the rain with ya when you left...


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Hmmpf, last August you took the rain with ya when you left...



I wasn't up there in August... 
That there's yer problem...
Call me when it gets brutally hot and dry...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> I wasn't up there in August...
> That there's yer problem...
> Call me when it gets brutally hot and dry...
> :msp_thumbup:



Um ya you were at my gtg 

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Um ya you were at my gtg
> 
> Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX



That's right... I was....
But it was dry already...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

I drove down MO 59 last night. It was..um...interesting.

Never driven under a cliff before.

Now I'm in AR. I have to admit, I'm a little afraid.


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> I drove down MO 59 last night. It was..um...interesting.
> 
> Never driven under a cliff before.
> 
> Now I'm in AR. I have to admit, I'm a little afraid.



Beware of the pirates. Hear any banjos?


----------



## specter29

does anyone know if a bar off a 707G or 7-29 will fit a homelite 2000?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wendell said:


> I drove down MO 59 last night. It was..um...interesting.
> 
> Never driven under a cliff before.
> 
> Now I'm in AR. I have to admit, I'm a little afraid.



You should be very afraid. Where yat?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I drove down MO 59 last night. It was..um...interesting.
> 
> Never driven under a cliff before.
> 
> Now I'm in AR. I have to admit, I'm a little afraid.



Why would your gps send you down 59???
Where could you possibly be going???


----------



## john taliaferro

MUD , hey steve i ask seri what is the best chain saw.


----------



## old cookie

My lane is like a mud run,dont stop until you are under the carport or you are stuck. It is kind of fun though.


----------



## sawnami

specter29 said:


> does anyone know if a bar off a 707G or 7-29 will fit a homelite 2000?



Don't know for sure. Nice saw!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i guess wendell just barges right on through with only a how do you do. i'd buy him a cup of coffee if'n he was to stop round here in fayetteburg or so.


----------



## 8433jeff

jerrycmorrow said:


> i guess wendell just barges right on through with only a how do you do. i'd buy him a cup of coffee if'n he was to stop round here in fayetteburg or so.



If you give the Wendell coffee, hes going to want a slice of pie.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Hey Steve, you wouldn't have a line on a posi or limited slip rear end for an '05 Silverado would you?:hmm3grin2orange:



One of the guys at work has an OE govern lock diff that was nice until it got some rust on it from sitting around. He said that it's yours for free of you want it.


----------



## wendell

jerrycmorrow said:


> You should be very afraid. Where yat?



I was in West Helena. Now I'm by Belle Plaine, IA.



Hedgerow said:


> Why would your gps send you down 59???
> Where could you possibly be going???



I was heading to Stilwell, OK and I put myself on 59. The GPS was trying to keep me on 71. The road didn't look that curvy on my atlas. :msp_w00t:


----------



## wendell

8433jeff said:


> If you give the Wendell coffee, hes going to want a slice of pie.



Yes, yes I will.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> One of the guys at work has an OE govern lock diff that was nice until it got some rust on it from sitting around. He said that it's yours for free of you want it.



Not to ask a dumb question, but is that a full axle or are you talking about the actual differential gears/mechanism? Either way I'm interested. I know a guy that would do the work for me, as I've never touched an axle before other than to change the fluid and re-seal the pumpkin...


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Not to ask a dumb question, but is that a full axle or are you talking about the actual differential gears/mechanism? Either way I'm interested. I know a guy that would do the work for me, as I've never touched an axle before other than to change the fluid and re-seal the pumpkin...



It's the internal carrier. You'd need to swap your ring gear to it and it would probably need new side bearings.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> It's the internal carrier. You'd need to swap your ring gear to it and it would probably need new side bearings.



Well, if it'll still work, I'm game. Let me know what I owe you for it. I do like your sig picture of the the original Douglass "Spooky"... That was an ___ kicking aircraft! The NVA didn't like it though...


----------



## Steve NW WI

wendell said:


> I was in West Helena. Now I'm by Belle Plaine, IA.
> 
> 
> 
> I was heading to Stilwell, OK and I put myself on 59. The GPS was trying to keep me on 71. The road didn't look that curvy on my atlas. :msp_w00t:



Just a handy tip for ya Wendy: NC 74A from Asheville to near Charlotte looks like a nice shortcut on the map. In reality, it's only useful if you want to see the back of your trailer through the windshield often. Like the old trucker song says "hairpin county and switchback city". Almost lost a friendship over picking that road on the way to the races the first year we went (in a 35' motorhome).


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, if it'll still work, I'm game. Let me know what I owe you for it. I do like your sig picture of the the original Douglass "Spooky"... That was an ___ kicking aircraft! The NVA didn't like it though...



I'll ask him to bring it in and PM you when I get it. You'll owe nothing. 

Yep "Puff The Magic Dragon" could place a round in every square yard in an area the size of a football field in less than 10 seconds. It carried around 24,000 rounds of ammo so the NVA could pretty much kiss their butt goodbye when it showed up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning boys And Jim.:coffee::coffee: is good .


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning boys And Jim.:coffee::coffee: is good .



Sure is...
Got a big silver maple to deal with this weekend..
Should be 2 good logs in it...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning boys And Jim.:coffee::coffee: is good .



Morning Kenneth,it's spitting a little snow here this morning and yes the:coffee: is good.:msp_smile:


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> Sure is...
> Got a big silver maple to deal with this weekend..
> Should be 2 good logs in it...



WTF you gonna do with that sliver maple? Yuck. I once dropped a big un sliver maple. Lots of water run out of it and also a squirrel!


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> WTF you gonna do with that sliver maple? Yuck. I once dropped a big un sliver maple. Lots of water run out of it and also a squirrel!



Hack it to bits with fast saws....


----------



## logging22

Is this still the GTG thread? How about a update Matt. Whos in and who aint and stuffs. Menu, list of what to bring, what not to bring, whos cooking, weather forcast, dollar races, cant races, classes for said races. C'mon man, i need details.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I guess I will start it:msp_ohmy:

GTG ROLL CALL
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I guess I will start it:msp_ohmy:
> 
> GTG ROLL CALL
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2



Thanks Ken. Im in plus....im not sure. Was gonna try and bring a few rookies with me. Not sure if they can go or not. Just put me down for 2 right now. Might upgrade later.


----------



## specter29

The wife and I are coming. 

Is it wrong to rethink bringing pie instead of bacon?


----------



## logging22

specter29 said:


> The wife and I are coming.
> 
> Is it wrong to rethink bringing pie instead of bacon?



Depends on how bad you want beat up.:msp_w00t:


----------



## specter29

you have never had the pie im talking about though either for its a toss don't know about the rest of you.


----------



## iowa

I'm in. Plus 2 more guys. Loggers. 

Maybe the wife too.


----------



## logging22

specter29 said:


> you have never had the pie im talking about though either for its a toss don't know about the rest of you.



Just what kind of pie are we talking about here??


----------



## specter29

logging22 said:


> Just what kind of pie are we talking about here??



the Blueberry Blizzard and maybe a different one along with that one


----------



## logging22

specter29 said:


> the Blueberry Blizzard and maybe a different one along with that one



Nice!! Slap a couple pieces of bacon on top of that, and we are in!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Current list... Add or subtract as needed..

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Jerrycmorrow
Atvguns + 2 or 3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
Woodchukr'
MO Jim
PDQL???
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown 
Srcarr?
Homelite410?
Thinkrtinker

The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Current list... Add or subtract as needed..
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns + 2 or 3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> Woodchukr'
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> 
> The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...



We are going to need ALOT of bacon.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> We are going to need ALOT of bacon.



Bacon wrapped little smokies...
I figure 500-700 of em should do....

For a while...


----------



## Hedgerow

We will have pulled pork for lunch Saturday...

And whatever else comes to mind...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Bacon wrapped little smokies...
> I figure 500-700 of em should do....
> 
> For a while...


That should cover me and Stumpy what is everyone else going to eat:msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Current list... Add or subtract as needed..
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns I am still on supervised visits only so will be bringing the wife and kids:msp_sad:
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> Woodchukr'
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> 
> The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

APRIL 2013: temperature 56° (2° above avg.); precipitation 2.5" (1" below avg.); Apr 1-5: Sunny, turning warm; Apr 6-15: A few t-storms, warm; Apr 16-24: Sunny; cool, then very warm; Apr 25-30: Showers, turning cool.


----------



## sawnami

Got 11 carb kits in yesterday to help me reduce the size of the "to do" pile. I'll be able to get on it AFTER I: replace the trans in the JD lawn tractor, install the laminate in the living room, fix the driveway that washed out during the big rain, and whatever else wedges itself between my getting to work on saws.


----------



## logging22

I knew i could rattle a few cages and get some info around here. Works every time.


----------



## specter29

logging22 said:


> I knew i could rattle a few cages and get some info around here. Works every time.



pics coming your way this afternoon


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> That should cover me and Stumpy what is everyone else going to eat:msp_confused:



Strumpet is on a diet... These are just to torture him...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Strumpet is on a diet... These are just to torture him...



so i shouldnt have my wife make cream puff cake to bring down with the other stuff :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lurch2

specter29 said:


> so i shouldnt have my wife make cream puff cake to bring down with the other stuff :hmm3grin2orange:



Just set the good food in the middle of the table where he can't reach it. :msp_wink:


----------



## specter29

do I need to bring the Stump Stool?


----------



## Hedgerow

Picked up 3 good softwood logs and a cord of firewood today...
Maple...
Might make a cant or 2 out of these...
Hard to find clean knot free stuff around these parts... Everything is twisted and knarly...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Anyone else pumped for Hedgefest Twenny Thirteen.....???


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Anyone else pumped for Hedgefest Twenny Thirteen.....???



By the way, save room to haul some pecan back with you to NY...


----------



## specter29

I cant wait i need a vacation 

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> Anyone else pumped for Hedgefest Twenny Thirteen.....???



Yep,35 days and counting.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> By the way, save room to haul some pecan back with you to NY...




I'll have the Ford Focus again this year, be insane to take my Ranger with the gas mileage it gets. 


I honestly think I'll just bring my 394 with xtra pee and that's it. I'll have my tent cot n stuff for crashing at your place - other than that the car shouldn't have much in it so I should have some room. Thanks mang...!!!


I could bring more saws but whatever, everyone will have 400 saws with them, I don;t need to being much. I'm going to come hang out with you guys anyways..... :cool2: ::thumbsup::


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> I'll ask him to bring it in and PM you when I get it. You'll owe nothing.
> 
> Yep "Puff The Magic Dragon" could place a round in every square yard in an area the size of a football field in less than 10 seconds. It carried around 24,000 rounds of ammo so the NVA could pretty much kiss their butt goodbye when it showed up.



And they were amazing to watch in action. Just fingers of fire stroking and roaming about on the earth. Totally awe inspiring. Almost made you pity those getting fired on almost


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents,on my third cup of coffee and contemplating on whether to do anything constructive today. I think I'll just go take a nap and sleep on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to be a beautifulday out.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Friday night menu:
Fish fry... Northern Pike (thank you Andy and Sarah)
Catfish (thank you atvguns)
Bass (better get to work on that Levi)
Hush puppies... Got it covered.
Cole slaw... 
Deviled eggs... Les and Kim!!!!

I think that night is covered...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Friday night menu:
> Fish fry... Northern Pike (thank you Andy and Sarah)
> Catfish (thank you atvguns)
> Bass (better get to work on that Levi)
> Hush puppies... Got it covered.
> Cole slaw...
> Deviled eggs... Les and Kim!!!!
> 
> I think that night is covered...



Count me in for the fish fry, I'll be there friday night. Someone has to be on Stumpy watch while I eat (you never know what that guy is going to do).


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Count me in for the fish fry, I'll be there friday night. Someone has to be on Stumpy watch while I eat (you never know what that guy is going to do).



Sounds like Friday is the day you don't want to miss. Count me in! I can bring some pie!

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Sounds like Friday is the day you don't want to miss. Count me in! I can bring some pie!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C



I don't know what I'm bringing yet but I will bring something.


Edit: I'm thinking cake.


----------



## wendell

Put me on the hopefully maybe list. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> Put me on the hopefully maybe list. :msp_sneaky:



Done your on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Sounds like Friday is the day you don't want to miss. Count me in! I can bring some pie!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C



You're already on the Friday list.. There will be cedar for you to play with too...

Wendell has a parking spot for his rig close by... 
He can use the truck as a shuttle...


----------



## specter29

when do the festivities start on friday? I should be there late Thursday night may take a short day trip to joplin friday morning.


----------



## moody

I didn't see beer ? I mean its a rule of thumb that where there's fish there's beer.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> when do the festivities start on friday? I should be there late Thursday night may take a short day trip to joplin friday morning.



Any time... No official festivities... Just a lot of farting around and chain sharpening and saw testing... 

And cooking... 
Then eating...


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I didn't see beer ? I mean its a rule of thumb that where there's fish there's beer.



That only happens in the wee hours of the evening Friday night...
Just before bed, so us old folks can sleep good...
We try and focus on BS here...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> We try and focus on BS here...




Blasphemy!


This is the internet Mister Hedgerow! Serious business!!! :msp_angry:


----------



## andydodgegeek

specter29 said:


> do I need to bring the Stump Stool?



Knowing Stumpy I'm sure he will make a new stool. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> 
> This is the internet Mister Hedgerow! Serious business!!! :msp_angry:



I have witnessed you, stumpy, and Lurch...
Don't need brew to dealve into all sorts of oddities round these parts.. 
Just a camp fire and the right personalities...
Can't wait till April!!!! 
Gotta get a bunch of cants made. 
Also got a lot of locals around here that will be attending Saturday...
They want to see what these fast saws are all about...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Current list... Add or subtract as needed..
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns + 2 or 3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> Woodchukr'
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> Freehand (whiskey's covered)
> The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...



I'm in Matt. :big_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I'm in Matt. :big_smile:



Woooohoooo!!!!
Friday night??!!!


----------



## Freehand

I'll try fer it. Looks like a good showin'.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I'll try fer it. Looks like a good showin'.



Bring the chalk line and square...
And stuff...


----------



## specter29

andydodgegeek said:


> Knowing Stumpy I'm sure he will make a new stool. :msp_wink:



does this look familiar to anyone? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Current list... Add or subtract as needed..
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns + 2 or 3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> Woodchukr'
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown +1
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> 
> The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...



I'm bringing my wife. Plan on being there Friday.


----------



## Showme

Looks like a good turn out. Should be fun!


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> I'm bringing my wife. Plan on being there Friday.



Excellent!!!


----------



## moody

Am I not invited?


----------



## Showme

I'm thinking hard about buying a 550XP today to bring along. That'll means I'll have to for sure bring one of the 346XP's along to sell.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Am I not invited?



Of course you are!!!

Put your name on the list !


----------



## sunfish

Showme said:


> I'm thinking hard about buying a 550XP today to bring along. That'll means I'll have to for sure bring one of the 346XP's along to sell.



I'd like to run a 550... and maybe buy another 346xp. :msp_mellow:


----------



## sunfish

moody said:


> Am I not invited?



Only you can not invite yourself...


----------



## Showme

sunfish said:


> I'd like to run a 550... and maybe buy another 346xp. :msp_mellow:



We may arrange that.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Current list... Add or subtract as needed..
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns + 2 or 3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> Woodchukr'
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> 
> The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...



I'll bring plenty of small saws.


----------



## Showme

New 550XP on the way. We'll break it in at the GTG.


----------



## tallfarmboy

How can I miss out on this thread... 7 miles from my house.... Put me down as a definite maybe... Depends on how well my FFA contest teams are doing. 

TFB


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> Current list... Add or subtract as needed..
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns + 2 or 3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> 
> The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...





I may be bringing a buddy along with me. He's 22, not really into saws at all but he's down with tagging along for the road trip. 


Never know though, we just get him addicted when he leaves. :evilgrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Originally Posted by Hedgerow 
Current list... Add or subtract as needed..

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Jerrycmorrow
Atvguns + 2 or 3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
Woodchukr'
MO Jim
PDQL???
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr?
Homelite410?
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 

The Iowa clan needs to chime in when they get the rigs and rides ironed out...

Updated and bringing it forward... 
Venison will be the main course Saturday evening... 
Will build from there.
Talked to Dave Boyt today, and he has graciously offered to bring the portable Norwood Mill Friday, and we'll be making race cants!!!
I love that mill...
:love1:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> I may be bringing a buddy along with me. He's 22, not really into saws at all but he's down with tagging along for the road trip.
> 
> 
> Never know though, we just get him addicted when he leaves. :evilgrin:



VenisonChuckr'!!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor

Are we gonna have some racing. What are the classes. I just got my Pioneer 620 going. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

grandpatractor said:


> are we gonna have some racing. What are the classes. I just got my pioneer 620 going. :msp_w00t:



yes!!!


----------



## grandpatractor

Hedgerow said:


> yes!!!



I suppose I should bring the piped 7900 with then.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

ill have mac cp 125 and PM1000:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

45 and under
55 and under
65 and under
75 and under
85 and under
86 and over
Stock and modified

Vintage classes
Not sure how to break them up
But I love to watch the old Magnesium race...

Then Pipe saws....


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 86 and over
> Stock and modified
> 
> Vintage classes
> Not sure how to break them up
> But I love to watch the old Magnesium race...
> 
> Then Pipe saws....



All hedge cants?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I suppose I should bring the piped 7900 with then.:hmm3grin2orange:



No, you can leave IT at home.:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Im gonna be bringing my new to me saw with.:biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

specter29 said:


> ill have mac cp 125 and PM1000:msp_ohmy:



So I quess that means I need to bring a P100?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> No, you can leave IT at home.:msp_w00t:



I'm thinking I need to try it on the makita. Then I may need to make another pipe.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> VenisonChuckr'!!!!!





You suth'rn folk don't lynch those who burn that thar venison on tha grill, do ya....??? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

And Hedge I'll have your saw for ya, but I just may leave my 394 home. I'm going back and forth about whether I'm gonna bring my 394 with me or not. Guess it doesn't matter really. It'll be a last minute decision. Depends on my mood, if I'm cranky I'll leave it home, lol....


If my buddy Branden comes with me the car is gonna be pretty dang full, and even if he doesn't come, you've all seen a 394 and 372, nothing new there by any means. There'll be enough of them loud annoying noise makers anyways - saws are overrated, eating food and hanging out are the only requirements as far as I'm concerned. ::thumbsup::


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> You suth'rn folk don't lynch those who burn that thar venison on tha grill, do ya....??? :msp_ohmy:



I 'll bring the rope .:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> All hedge cants?



Not all, but there will be some!!!
And just plain ole' hedge logs...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Nah, it's all pecan cants. :msp_rolleyes:  :msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Not all, but there will be some!!!
> And just plain ole' hedge logs...



Will they be seasoned?


----------



## specter29

what do you guys/girls want for pie im bringing the blue blizzard and one other for sure but i need recommendations on the second one you can see their list of current pies here 

https://www.facebook.com/OjsMidtown


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Will they be seasoned?



...


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> what do you guys/girls want for pie im bringing the blue blizzard and one other for sure but i need recommendations on the second one you can see their list of current pies here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OjsMidtown



Chocolate!!!
Or Walnut!!!


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Chocolate!!!
> Or Walnut!!!



wow that was fast :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Chocolate!!!
> Or Walnut!!!



Or both!:biggrin:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

specter29 said:


> what do you guys/girls want for pie im bringing the blue blizzard and one other for sure but i need recommendations on the second one you can see their list of current pies here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OjsMidtown




Toffe Cream or Apple Streusel. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

BACON:msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

WoodChuck'r said:


> Toffe Cream or Apple Streusel. :msp_thumbsup:




Get both, I'm buying one.


----------



## grandpatractor

specter29 said:


> what do you guys/girls want for pie im bringing the blue blizzard and one other for sure but i need recommendations on the second one you can see their list of current pies here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OjsMidtown



Tuna Melt!



















































Ok hows about Pecan!


----------



## specter29

grandpatractor said:


> Ok hows about Pecan!



I see ya remember how good the last one was at Andy's and Sarah's


----------



## WoodChuck'r

grandpatractor said:


> Ok hows about Pecan!




That's 4 pies total. I'm buying 2.


----------



## specter29

WoodChuck'r said:


> That's 4 pies total. I'm buying 2.



I'll hold you to that:msp_smile::hungry:

there $18 a pie


----------



## wendell

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Jerrycmorrow
Atvguns + 2 or 3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
Woodchukr'
MO Jim
PDQL???
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr?
Homelite410?
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)


----------



## WoodChuck'r

specter29 said:


> I'll hold you to that:msp_smile::hungry:
> 
> there $18 a pie




I'll give you $40 total for your trouble. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## iowa

I like pecan!


----------



## moody

Well guys I'm excited for the gtg. But I'm taking a break from AS. The threads, saws, and most of the people on here are very enjoyable. Just time to do a little soul searching I guess. Not much to miss from me on here I'm sure my opinions won't be missed too much. Have fun guys stay safe and I'll see you next month.


----------



## john taliaferro

wendell said:


> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Jerrycmorrow
> Atvguns + 2 or 3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> Woodchukr'
> MO Jim
> PDQL???
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr?
> Homelite410?
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)


 John T ill be bringing my ms 280


----------



## Hedgerow

We're gonna have a ton of events going on saturday...
What do you think of Pizza for lunch??? 
Time never seems to be our friend at these things...
Oh, and bacon wrapped smokies will be distributed all day long...
They're my favorite snack food...
Literally... All day... 
Gonna need a lot of bacon...


----------



## Hedgerow

Updated!!!!
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Jerrycmorrow
Atvguns + 2 or 3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
Woodchukr'
MO Jim
PDQL???
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr?
Homelite410?
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
John Talifarrio


----------



## Hedgerow

We need to hear from the Iowa clan...
Who's coming???
Mitch will be here... 
Who else???
C'mon Shaun!!!
C'mon Mike!!!
Let's hear it!!!
I think Edwin from Nebraska needs to show up too...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I think Sawtroll from Norway needs to make an appearance. 

 :cool2:  :msp_thumbsup:  :cool2:


----------



## old cookie

There is only 2 kinds of pie I will eat hot or cold.Add me to the list looking for a 346xp.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!

Made a mad dash through most of your areas Saturday. Unexpected trip, From Joplin to Kentucky. A bit of Illinois, etc. Didn't have time to say hello, so give me a demerit.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> There'll be enough of them loud annoying noise makers anyways - saws are overrated, eating food and hanging out are the only requirements as far as I'm concerned. ::thumbsup::



Me too. Those have became my favorite parts of a GTG. Maybe a little drinking and a lot of #### talkin added to your list, or maybe it was a lot of drinking and a little #### talkin now I cant remember.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt the 1Ton got brakes all the way around and a new starter yesterday, new tires last week it will be ready soon. We will haft to gtg before the end of the month.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

specter29 said:


> what do you guys/girls want for pie im bringing the blue blizzard and one other for sure but i need recommendations on the second one you can see their list of current pies here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OjsMidtown



Dear god, man. You're not bringing just one blueberry, are you??!!:msp_scared:


----------



## specter29

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Dear god, man. You're not bringing just one blueberry, are you??!!:msp_scared:



well here is what i have so far that im bringing

2 blueberry pie (only cause it sounds like id get lynched if I don't):msp_rolleyes:
? pounds of bacon not sure how much yet

2 votes for pecan
1 vote for chocolate
1 vote for walnut
(don't worry Matt I already talked to you about that one thing :msp_wink

and Chucker was so nice to volunteer to have me pickup Toffe Cream and Apple Streusel (Im holding ya to that chucker:msp_biggrin

you guys/gals can figure it out for a second pie. (thats if you want more than whats already coming) I only have so much room in the cooler though more pie less bacon more bacon less pie etc...:msp_unsure:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

specter29 said:


> and Chucker was so nice to volunteer to *have me pickup Toffe Cream and Apple Streusel* (Im holding ya to that chucker:msp_biggrin





I'm holding you to your end of the deal as well.....!! ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt the 1Ton got brakes all the way around and a new starter yesterday, new tires last week it will be ready soon. We will haft to gtg before the end of the month.



I agree!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents!
> 
> Made a mad dash through most of your areas Saturday. Unexpected trip, From Joplin to Kentucky. A bit of Illinois, etc. Didn't have time to say hello, so give me a demerit.



The demerit is in the mail...
You gonna be here Friday Dan???


----------



## Hedgerow

Someone needs to get in touch with MoIron...
He gonna be there?


----------



## logging22

Piped saws? Dont have one of those. But i do have a 372 that likes nitro. Can i bring that?? Sounds like a good race to me. Me and Kim are good for the aiggs. Just hide the friggin freezer! Im with chucker on bringing saws. Maybe just a few. I wanna have time to run everybody elses saws! Cant wait.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Piped saws? Dont have one of those. But i do have a 372 that likes nitro. Can i bring that?? Sounds like a good race to me. Me and Kim are good for the aiggs. Just hide the friggin freezer! Im with chucker on bringing saws. Maybe just a few. I wanna have time to run everybody elses saws! Cant wait.:msp_tongue:



I'm not bringing any saws, just going to set in the corner and post pics to the thread as things happen.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Piped saws? Dont have one of those. But i do have a 372 that likes nitro. Can i bring that?? Sounds like a good race to me. Me and Kim are good for the aiggs. Just hide the friggin freezer! Im with chucker on bringing saws. Maybe just a few. I wanna have time to run everybody elses saws! Cant wait.:msp_tongue:



yes!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not bringing any saws, just going to set in the corner and post pics to the thread as things happen.



You got one at my place already...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Showme

Where is the closest place to stay to the GTG site?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Where is the closest place to stay to the GTG site?



Closest is budget Inn... Carthage.

http://www.travelocity.com/trips/productDetails?ac_city=Carthage&ac_state=MO&ac_country=US&city=Carthage&checkInDate=2013-04-05&checkOutDate=2013-04-07&WA1=03010&guestCounts=2&WA5=trave_hotel_dated_B2_|c&WA2=tripadvisor.com&guestCodes=ADULT&WA8=69678|Carthage,MO,US&propertyIds=69678&childAges=&WA6=hot&configId=S21949757&numRooms=1&numNights=2&utm_source=tripadvisor&utm_medium=meta&utm_term=69678|Carthage,MO,US&utm_content=trave_hotel_dated_B2_|c&utm_campaign=hot

I can't find the dang phone number!!!


----------



## iowa

13008 Missouri 96 Carthage, MO 64836
(417) 358-6582


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> 13008 Missouri 96 Carthage, MO 64836
> (417) 358-6582



That's an erroneous Internet number... 
I'll probably have to just stop by there and let em know the good ole Internet is not being kind to them and they may want to address the issue...


----------



## Showme

Thanks fellas. About how far from GTG site?


----------



## specter29

Look what showed up today :msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> Look what showed up today :msp_w00t:



Cool the full wrap one.


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> That's an erroneous Internet number...
> I'll probably have to just stop by there and let em know the good ole Internet is not being kind to them and they may want to address the issue...



Your tellin me the internet lied to me?????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> Look what showed up today :msp_w00t:



two words................







































Stump Broke:msp_thumbup:


----------



## john taliaferro

if it's on the net its the truth


----------



## WoodChuck'r

"My place" is gonna be sponsoring the races at Hedgefest - Matt and I are in the process of the details....



I'll have more info soon. Might as well have some payouts for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.....


----------



## mweba

WoodChuck'r said:


> "My place" is gonna be sponsoring the races at Hedgefest - Matt and I are in the process of the details....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have more info soon. Might as well have some payouts for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.....



Pie eating contest?


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Pie eating contest?



Naaa... But we'll have porta-crappers for that...
:msp_wink:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mitch I hope ya plan on making it to this one.....


----------



## grandpatractor

Got the hotel number

(417) 358-6911

I even talked to a real lady.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

grandpatractor said:


> Got the hotel number
> 
> (417) 358-6911
> 
> I even talked to a real lady.:msp_scared:



Thank you JD!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Most people get excited about their vacation trip to the bahamas - I seriously can't describe how excited I am about Hedgefest. 




This is just going to be awesome. Plain farking awesome.


----------



## specter29

WoodChuck'r said:


> Most people get excited about their vacation trip to the bahamas - I seriously can't describe how excited I am about Hedgefest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just going to be awesome. Plain farking awesome.



I think this fits better chucker :jester:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Stumpys Customs said:


> two words................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stump Broke:msp_thumbup:


I would love to have a 6 cuber... On a happier note, a pair of Mac 10-10s followed me home today. One's an "A" and one is a non-A. The non A is interesting though as the starter is on the opposite side. The 372 is going to get a workout soon. A friend as a Hackberry that's 27" wide at chest level... It will be fun. That money will get me the 7900 P&C I need for my Dolkita!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Actually it appears that I've picked up a 10-10A and a 1-10. The 10-10 runs great. I've got to figure out what pitch/gage the chain/bar are as It almost appears to be wearing .325 chain and badly sharpened/angled at that. That should be an easy fix/cleanup. The 1-10, we'll see. Anyone know where I might be able to find a good pair of fuel caps for them? MOJim???


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Anyone got any Poulan 3300 or Poulan 3800/4000 parts/saws they may wanna sell or trade....???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> Anyone got any Poulan 3300 or Poulan 3800/4000 parts/saws they may wanna sell or trade....???



I may be able to set you up I need to veryify the# on it thursday when I get home. :msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Don't forget chairs!!! Got a 2 level deck in the back yard... If ya like to sit and BS, bring some chairs!!!
Just got 4 more local fellas wanting to try their hand at racin some saws...
The stock classes are gonna be pretty big, so sharpen those chains and represent!!!


----------



## specter29

any of you guys need a generator goverment edition i got 10 in monday all 15 to 30kw figured we could help Wendell get down there if you new of some one looking for one :biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

just found out there's gonna be a grandson birthday party the day of the gtg. what else is new? i guess given the odds its become more the exception than the rule that i won't have a conflict with the gtg date. anyways, hope yall have fun, post lots of pix, be safe.

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Jerrycmorrow - prolly not barring a drastic change:frown:
Atvguns + 2 or 3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
Woodchukr'
MO Jim
PDQL???
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr?
Homelite410?
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)


----------



## Lurch2

jerrycmorrow said:


> just found out there's gonna be a grandson birthday party the day of the gtg. what else is new? i guess given the odds its become more the exception than the rule that i won't have a conflict with the gtg date. anyways, hope yall have fun, post lots of pix, be safe.




He'll have another 1 next year. What's the problem?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup Lurch!!


You got any of that Canadian bacon to bring along....?? That chit is frikkin' meat candy...... :cool2:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Lurch2 said:


> He'll have another 1 next year. What's the problem?



just gotta get them grandchilluns initiated into the chainsaw cult and then we'll celebrate the birthdays at the gtg. they too young right now and seems like mama and the mothers think they should be at the party. go figure.


----------



## Lurch2

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup Lurch!!
> 
> 
> You got any of that Canadian bacon to bring along....?? That chit is frikkin' meat candy...... :cool2:



I'll try to get some done. Already got the bacon put up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Had to throw some wood in the truck this morning...
John T needs to smoke some turkeys...
Some pecan is just the ticket...

Still not ready for the GTG, but making progress...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I hope someone at this GTG likes junk! I see a David Bradley for Les and a partner for Kenneth.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I won't be able to bring good saws hauling all this crap.


----------



## specter29

speaking of stuff to bring does anyone have interest in a mac 35 brushcutter?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope someone at this GTG likes junk! I see a David Bradley for Les and a partner for Kenneth.



What Partner you have there Partner.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Don't forget chairs!!! Got a 2 level deck in the back yard... If ya like to sit and BS, bring some chairs!!!
> Just got 4 more local fellas wanting to try their hand at racin some saws...
> The stock classes are gonna be pretty big, so sharpen those chains and represent!!!



I am gonna have to buy some more saws so I can compete in the stock saw classes.:biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What Partner you have there Partner.



I'm not sure got it at a auction then just put it in the future project pile as is the case with most of that stuff. I will look it over tomorrow and see if it has any numbers on it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I've got a 058 20" Total bar (jonsered badged) is someone wants it. All I use is 050, so it's no skin off my back if someone just takes it. 


I'll look through more of my stuff and see what I can come up with for trades/give aways. 


I don't have much but I'm sure some redneck will want the redneck crap this New Yorkian redneck brings with him.  :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm not sure got it at a auction then just put it in the future project pile as is the case with most of that stuff. I will look it over tomorrow and see if it has any numbers on it.



Is that sandcast Poulan a geardrive,if it is I would like to have it.


----------



## warjohn

I would be interested in some older Partner, Poulan or Jonsered saws. I could bring a lot of stuff to trade mostly Stihl and Mac.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Is that sandcast Poulan a geardrive,if it is I would like to have it.



Yep, it's yours.


----------



## grandpatractor

WoodChuck'r said:


> I've got a 058 20" Total bar (jonsered badged) is someone wants it. All I use is 050, so it's no skin off my back if someone just takes it.
> 
> 
> I'll look through more of my stuff and see what I can come up with for trades/give aways.
> 
> 
> I don't have much but I'm sure some redneck will want the redneck crap this New Yorkian redneck brings with him.  :msp_thumbup:



I may have a home for that bar Jason.

Now I have to do some looking and see what I have to give away.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I am gonna have to buy some more saws so I can compete in the stock saw classes.:biggrin:



:msp_scared:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I may have a home for that bar Jason.
> 
> Now I have to do some looking and see what I have to give away.



Uh oh! I haven't been a CAD victim long enough to have an accumulation of tradeables :msp_unsure: what else you guys want? Can I trade with cookies or somethin? :msp_w00t:


----------



## warjohn

I bought a box of used chains from a shop that closed down. I paid 20 dollars for it and have pulled out a bunch for myself so I got my moneys worth. I will bring them along.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I believe those Wisconsinites usually use cheese as currency/trading fodder.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Uh oh! I haven't been a CAD victim long enough to have an accumulation of tradeables :msp_unsure: what else you guys want? Can I trade with cookies or somethin? :msp_w00t:



Food stuffs is great trading material.


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope someone at this GTG likes junk! I see a David Bradley for Les and a partner for Kenneth.



Is that a Pioneer or Poulan in the third picture. If it is not spoken for I sure do fancy it. I also have a David Bradley or 2 for Les


----------



## Work Saw Collector

warjohn said:


> Is that a Pioneer or Poulan in the third picture. If it is not spoken for I sure do fancy it. I also have a David Bradley or 2 for Les



That pic has two Pioneers in it. I'll hold them for you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is Big making this gtg?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Food stuffs is great trading material.



It would have to survive the drive down.:biggrin:


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is Big making this gtg?



I think he has to work that day but I will confirm that. I just now told she who must be obeyed I was going. So Big and I have not talked about it too much.


----------



## john taliaferro

i got a topend ,carb , berrings ,bar and need the rest of a nice 44 . pecan smoked turkey .


----------



## warjohn

There is nothing better than pecan for smoking turkey. If I have time maybee some hedge smoked brisket would be a good idea.


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> There is nothing better than pecan for smoking turkey. If I have time maybee some hedge smoked brisket would be a good idea.



I got pecan... Not much for brains... But Pecan???
I got that...
I've always found, if ya got no Mesquite, Hedge would due as a replacement...
At least on anything beef or venison...


----------



## specter29

Work Saw Collector said:


> Food stuffs is great trading material.



just for reference what type and how much food stuffs are we talking about for said trades?


also anyone have interest in a Wright C70?


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I got pecan... Not much for brains... But Pecan???
> I got that...
> I've always found, if ya got no Mesquite, Hedge would due as a replacement...
> At least on anything beef or venison...



I'm kind of a bbq guy. Wood density and taste seem to go hand in hand. If dogwood wasn't our state tree id try it. It's in the top 5 in hardest woods list oddly enough.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I'm kind of a bbq guy. Wood density and taste seem to go hand in hand. If dogwood wasn't our state tree id try it. It's in the top 5 in hardest woods list oddly enough.



My favorite is still Maple...
But I'm liable to use about anything...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> My favorite is still Maple...
> But I'm liable to use about anything...



I make my own bbq sauce and I like semi green small sticks of hedge for the smoke. My sweet heat sauce I use hickory flavoring. I'd like to get some sorghum here soon so I can make more sauce. I'll bring some down if you guys want.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I make my own bbq sauce and I like semi green small sticks of hedge for the smoke. My sweet heat sauce I use hickory flavoring. I'd like to get some sorghum here soon so I can make more sauce. I'll bring some down if you guys want.



I would have taken you up
On that, but I've decided to do Pizza for lunch Saturday, instead of pulled pork...
Just gonna be too much racing going on for me to be screwing around with the bear claws...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I would have taken you up
> On that, but I've decided to do Pizza for lunch Saturday, instead of pulled pork...
> Just gonna be too much racing going on for me to be screwing around with the bear claws...



I'll give you a couple of sampler jars for your own personal use then.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dollar race!!!
Hedge Cant!!!!!
Or maybe an ozark ash cant...
Bring your biggest and baddest!!! 
It's for the ultimate bragging rights!!!
Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Dollar race!!!
> Hedge Cant!!!!!
> Or maybe an ozark ash cant...
> Bring your biggest and baddest!!!
> It's for the ultimate bragging rights!!!
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!



14inch cants ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Dollar race!!!
> Hedge Cant!!!!!
> Or maybe an ozark ash cant...
> Bring your biggest and baddest!!!
> It's for the ultimate bragging rights!!!
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!



I'm only good at smoking drinking coffee talking #### and eating no-bakes. I know a guy that knows the guy so I'm thinking a class will be made I got a shot at winning.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> 14inch cants ?



Might be a log... 
We'll see...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm only good at smoking drinking coffee talking #### and eating no-bakes. I know a guy that knows the guy so I'm thinking a class will be made I got a shot at winning.



Yup... Vintage 6+ cube...
Bring the Big yeller saw!!!
We'll file that square chain up for ya...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Might be a log...
> We'll see...:msp_thumbup:



I only asked because I only have one saw worth racing and anything bigger than that its not worth embarrassing myself. Anyone bringing axe's?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm only good at smoking drinking coffee talking #### and eating no-bakes. I know a guy that knows the guy so I'm thinking a class will be made I got a shot at winning.



I think I can finish somewhere in the top five in that class.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Dollar race!!!
> Hedge Cant!!!!!
> Or maybe an ozark ash cant...
> Bring your biggest and baddest!!!
> It's for the ultimate bragging rights!!!
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!



Is there an unlimited class?

I'm thinking my 3120 with a 16" bar, skip tooth, and little to no depth gauges might do pretty well.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Is there an unlimited class?
> 
> I'm thinking my 3120 with a 16" bar, skip tooth, and little to no depth gauges might do pretty well.



Yup...
6 cube class...
Bring it...


----------



## sawnami

moody said:


> I make my own bbq sauce and I like semi green small sticks of hedge for the smoke. My sweet heat sauce I use hickory flavoring. I'd like to get some sorghum here soon so I can make more sauce. I'll bring some down if you guys want.



I bet they've got some sorghum in Jamesport:cool2:



Hedgerow said:


> Yup...
> 6 cube class...
> Bring it...


Whew! Now I feel like I can start a saw since all I have is vintage. 

You're trying to make me fall off the wagon again with that Wright C-70.:msp_razz:


----------



## moody

Yes they do. That's what I love about my area. 6780 people in my county no Walmart or McDonald's for 30 miles in any direction, but everything you need is here. We celebrate century farms and enjoy our city fish fry. Home to the world famous Testicle Festival, Andrew Dockery, JC Penny, and sliced bread. Our area is rich with history and high alcohol sales.


----------



## sawnami

Yep, I remember going to the races at Jamesport and a third of the bleachers were filled with Amish. They used a John Deere tractor with a boom on the back to tow wrecks off of the track.


----------



## moody

sawnami said:


> Yep, I remember going to the races at Jamesport and a third of the bleachers were filled with Amish. They used a John Deere tractor with a boom on the back to tow wrecks off of the track.



2 of my uncles raced there. Used to be called the toilet bowl. No its an Amish owned pond. Spent a lot of summers in my early years around that place.


----------



## specter29

sawnami said:


> You're trying to make me fall off the wagon again with that Wright C-70.:msp_razz:



So what your saying is i should bring it with right:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thinkrtinker

*still*



Hedgerow said:


> Dollar race!!!
> Hedge Cant!!!!!
> Or maybe an ozark ash cant...
> Bring your biggest and baddest!!!
> It's for the ultimate bragging rights!!!
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!



If a fella was to want to race a 372 in one of these races you folks keep talking about, How long a bar would you want?


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> If a fella was to want to race a 372 in one of these races you folks keep talking about, How long a bar would you want?



20" will do ya.. Or 24" if that's what ya got...


----------



## Hedgerow

Updating...

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
Woodchukr'
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
AU_K2500 "Texas"
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???

More to follow...
Sharpen those chains boys!!!


----------



## iowa

Look out. I got me files and stones!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> 20" will do ya.. Or 24" if that's what ya got...



Will my bar on the 365 work or are you gonna make me have to make a 20"???:msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Will my bar on the 365 work or are you gonna make me have to make a 20"???:msp_confused:



For the dollar race... That 365 bar is too short....
You have to make up a 72dl...
:hell_boy:

That is unless you want me to make one special for you...
Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> For the dollar race... That 365 bar is too short....
> You have to make up a 72dl...
> :hell_boy:
> 
> That is unless you want me to make one special for you...
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!



I think for that he needs to run full safety chain. This is big money we're talkin here Stumpy its a $1.00 ........Yeah thats right thats a one with a . and two zero's to back it up and stuff.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Howdy all. I am going to try and make it myself. I'm actually off work for this one.... So far. Really looking forward to meeting you folks and doing more damage to my eardrums. I'm bringing my pair of PM 700.s 10-10 super and homelite 550. Hopefully there will be a race I can get in on. How about a bow saw race? Looking forward to it!!!!!!! 
Can also bring food, what else is needed? How about a big pot of gumbo? I can make that ahead of time and heat it up that day? I'm talking about 5 gallons of gumbo!


----------



## moody

SteadyEddie said:


> Howdy all. I am going to try and make it myself. I'm actually off work for this one.... So far. Really looking forward to meeting you folks and doing more damage to my eardrums. I'm bringing my pair of PM 700.s 10-10 super and homelite 550. Hopefully there will be a race I can get in on. How about a bow saw race? Looking forward to it!!!!!!!
> Can also bring food, what else is needed? How about a big pot of gumbo? I can make that ahead of time and heat it up that day? I'm talking about 5 gallons of gumbo!



Sir i'm not sure who you are but i LIKE YOU!!! Gumbo sounds tasty but I believe Hedgerow decided on pizza so we didn't have to take too much time away from saws. Good lord almighty I'd strangle a dolphin for some good gumbo. How do you make yours?


----------



## Hedgerow

SteadyEddie said:


> Howdy all. I am going to try and make it myself. I'm actually off work for this one.... So far. Really looking forward to meeting you folks and doing more damage to my eardrums. I'm bringing my pair of PM 700.s 10-10 super and homelite 550. Hopefully there will be a race I can get in on. How about a bow saw race? Looking forward to it!!!!!!!
> Can also bring food, what else is needed? How about a big pot of gumbo? I can make that ahead of time and heat it up that day? I'm talking about 5 gallons of gumbo!



Yup... Vintage classes!!!


----------



## Showme

SteadyEddie said:


> Howdy all. I am going to try and make it myself. I'm actually off work for this one.... So far. Really looking forward to meeting you folks and doing more damage to my eardrums. I'm bringing my pair of PM 700.s 10-10 super and homelite 550. Hopefully there will be a race I can get in on. How about a bow saw race? Looking forward to it!!!!!!!
> Can also bring food, what else is needed? How about a big pot of gumbo? I can make that ahead of time and heat it up that day? I'm talking about 5 gallons of gumbo!



Gumbo can just be awesome! I'm pretty fond of my seafood gumbo. Thank you Paul Prudhomme.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
AU_K2500 "Texas"
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Anyone heard from Hank Chinaski at all.....?? 


Haven't seen hide nor hair in months.



I think he tried to make it to James' place last year but he never made it. Be cool if he could show, but it'd be better to know all is well on his end.....


----------



## warjohn

Looks like there is a 50/50 chance Big will make an appearance.


----------



## specter29

is it time for the GTG yet?

:ah:





Im getting Anxious


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> is it time for the GTG yet?
> 
> :ah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting Anxious



Me too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too.



Better add another!!!
Wood Doctor is in too!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

warjohn said:


> Looks like there is a 50/50 chance Big will make an appearance.



Although there's only a 10% chance of that...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Updated...
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
AU_K2500 "Texas"
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Yeah, I Have No Choice.*

I'm in. Have to test out my "new" MS660 and a rebuilt 084 that deafens your ears. Of course, My Makita with the BBK may have to show it's antlers. It's now a horse and a half! Then again, I can't leave behind a vintage Mac Timberbear that's still running after 36 years.

Carthage, MO may be closer to my home base than Chelsea, IA. I may have to bring a few door prizes this time. A few I'll want for myself, of course.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Updated...
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> AU_K2500 "Texas"
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor



This is gonna be a large yard party:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey Hedge you should contact Grande dog at baileys, he will probably donate a nice assortment of door prize stuff. He did for our GTG at our house and it was nice stuff.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Hedge you should contact Grande dog at baileys, he will probably donate a nice assortment of door prize stuff. He did for our GTG at our house and it was nice stuff.



I believe they donated some stuff last fall for the Norwalk GTG as well. Very nice of them, we had the short block 390 kit for a raffle.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hey Hedge you should contact Grande dog at baileys, he will probably donate a nice assortment of door prize stuff. He did for our GTG at our house and it was nice stuff.



You're hired!!!
Thanks for lining this out with grande dog Andy!!!
You're the best!!!


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Pot Luck DP's*

Sometimes the best bunch of door prizes are from a pot luck collection brought to the GTG by the guys that attend. I can bring several and each drawing winner gets to choose one from the collection--wedges, files, spare chains, gloves, etc. These all make fabulous and useful prizes for sawyers. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> You're hired!!!
> Thanks for lining this out with grande dog Andy!!!
> You're the best!!!



Are you saying you want me to contact him, cause if you are I'm sure Sarah would.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Are you saying you want me to contact him, cause if you are I'm sure Sarah would.



OLE'!!!!
Nice maneuvering Andy!!!
Sarah will do a great job !!!


----------



## Hedgerow

We now have folks from 12 states coming to this little saw event...
Gotta add another name to the list... 
Sharpen yer chains!!! 
I know Iowa is!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Updated again... We're missing some Kentucky brethren...
Like maybe moparman and wiggs!!! Time to put the pressure on em'... :hmm3grin2orange:
Updated...
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
AU_K2500 "Texas"
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyinlow


----------



## john taliaferro

OK how did my name get off the list ? Stump you messing with me ?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> Updated again... We're missing some Kentucky brethren...
> Like maybe moparman and wiggs!!! Time to put the pressure on em'... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Updated...
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> John T
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> AU_K2500 "Texas"
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyinlow



Sorry John... You must have been too close to Jerry...


----------



## andydodgegeek

That is an impressive list of chainsawing freaks. You best have a couple pieces of wood around.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> For the dollar race... That 365 bar is too short....
> You have to make up a 72dl...
> :hell_boy:
> 
> That is unless you want me to make one special for you...
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!



10-4, I need 20" anywhoo


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Updated again... We're missing some Kentucky brethren...
> Like maybe moparman and wiggs!!! Time to put the pressure on em'... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Updated...
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> AU_K2500 "Texas"
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyinlow



I saw a post about a GTG in Virginia also on April 6 and MM Rolltide and Young were riding up together. That may be where the Kentucky crowd will be.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> That is an impressive list of chainsawing freaks. You best have a couple pieces of wood around.



Got a few... I was shooting for 25-30 cants and 25 logs or so...
Think that'll be enough???
Maybe another 20 in reserve would be a good idea...


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Updated again... We're missing some Kentucky brethren...
> Like maybe moparman and wiggs!!! Time to put the pressure on em'... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Updated...
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> AU_K2500 "Texas"
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyinlow



Really, you guys ought to get my sig right. That would be PDQDL.

And I'm not really sure I will be there yet. That is in the middle of my spring startup. Just write in "Wishful but not certain".


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> speaking of stuff to bring does anyone have interest in a mac 35 brushcutter?



Pictures? I'm unfamiliar wih this item, but you have my curiosity piqued now...


----------



## specter29

Locust Cutter said:


> Pictures? I'm unfamiliar wih this item, but you have my curiosity piqued now...



heres a pic of it mixed in with other saws


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> Anyone got any Poulan 3300 or Poulan 3800/4000 parts/saws they may wanna sell or trade....???





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I may be able to set you up I need to veryify the# on it thursday when I get home. :msp_smile:



Chuck'r it is a 3400 it runs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Chuck'r it is a 3400 it runs.



I got a parts one of those I'll add to yours.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

This thread needs some excitement. 
[video=youtube_share;4ZZn1zln6UI]http://youtu.be/4ZZn1zln6UI[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> This thread needs some excitement.
> [video=youtube_share;4ZZn1zln6UI]http://youtu.be/4ZZn1zln6UI[/video]



Who is that running that saw.


----------



## logging22

specter29 said:


> heres a pic of it mixed in with other saws




Hello, yes. I would like the whole pile please, minus the brush cutter. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Hello, yes. I would like the whole pile please, minus the brush cutter. Thanks for your support.


I know you had me in mind on that two man.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know you had me in mind on that two man.



Of course i did brody! I would really like to have a two man. Just cant find one close. Cost too much to ship anywhere.


----------



## specter29

logging22 said:


> Hello, yes. I would like the whole pile please, minus the brush cutter. Thanks for your support.


E
Sorry the yeller stuff is staying and the two man is spoke for all i want gone is tje weedwacker 

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who is that running that saw.



Me, why???:msp_confused:


----------



## specter29

just going through some more stuff anyone need a handle bar for a 3120xp or stihl bar nuts?


----------



## Mo. Jim

If you are refering to the front wrap handle,I need one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Me, why???:msp_confused:



That creamsickle is pretty snotty...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> That creamsickle is pretty snotty...



It's pullin a 9 pin pretty nice.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know you had me in mind on that two man.



Yeah, it's spoken for so back off, buster. :hmm3grin2orange:


And, I for one would certainly take up Eddie's offer of gumbo for lunch on Saturday. Seems like a no brainer to me.

Oops, sorry, forgot what thread I was in. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

Speaking of two man saws I may have a mall 2 man Id like to move for the right trade of course its just the powerhead but...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> Me, why???:msp_confused:



That saw is fast man..Sounds wicked fast.:biggrin::biggrin:



Hedgerow said:


> That creamsickle is pretty snotty...




Heck it ain't snotty any more it blew it all out.


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> It's pullin a 9 pin pretty nice.:msp_thumbup:



That's a pretty gnarly saw. What model was it?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Yeah, it's spoken for so back off, buster. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> And, I for one would certainly take up Eddie's offer of gumbo for lunch on Saturday. Seems like a no brainer to me.
> 
> Oops, sorry, forgot what thread I was in. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I like gumbo as much as the next fella, but I aint askin poor ol steady eddy to find a way to haul a 5 gallon bucket of gumbo all the way up from so. Louisiana...
But if he's feeling sporty, we can sure accomodate it...


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> That's a pretty gnarly saw. What model was it?



The 2nd best saw Stihl ever made...

An 044...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> The 2nd best saw Stihl ever made...
> 
> An 044...



OK I'll bite...what is the best Stihl saw? And also Good job Stumpy, does that have one of your fancy chains on it too? You sure seem to have this makin fast saws thing figured out.:biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> The 2nd best saw Stihl ever made...
> 
> An 044...



Oh I know, MY 064.:biggrin:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> The 2nd best saw Stihl ever made...
> 
> An 044...



That's a good running saw for sure. Woods port or play saw ?


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> That's a good running saw for sure. Woods port or play saw ?



Yes...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> OK I'll bite...what is the best Stihl saw? And also Good job Stumpy, does that have one of your fancy chains on it too? You sure seem to have this makin fast saws thing figured out.:biggrin:


my opinion of the top three in this order. 261, 361, 461. 

Yep it has a fancy chain on it.




moody said:


> That's a good running saw for sure. Woods port or play saw ?



thanks, More on the play side.


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> my opinion of the top three in this order. 261, 361, 461.
> 
> Yep it has a fancy chain on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, More on the play side.



I'm not a creamcicle fan but I wouldn't mind a day with that saw.


----------



## moody

What would you guys call the 3 most under rated Stihl saws?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning Gents and Sara,getting a much needed rain here this morning and don't have to worry about it freezing.:msp_thumbup:
Andy what length bar you running on your 056? I would like to see how my 056 mag compares to your modded saw. If it embarrass's me to much,I might have to leave it with Stumpy.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Hedgerow said:


> I like gumbo as much as the next fella, but I aint askin poor ol steady eddy to find a way to haul a 5 gallon bucket of gumbo all the way up from so. Louisiana...
> But if he's feeling sporty, we can sure accomodate it...



It's no problem at all. I have duct tape, not the AS member but the silver kind. It keeps the lid on good and tight.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I like gumbo as much as the next fella, but I aint askin poor ol steady eddy to find a way to haul a 5 gallon bucket of gumbo all the way up from so. Louisiana...
> But if he's feeling sporty, we can sure accomodate it...





SteadyEddie said:


> It's no problem at all. I have duct tape, not the AS member but the silver kind. It keeps the lid on good and tight.



See there's no worries he's prepared. Duct tape seal's in the freshness. 

And to you SteadyEddie you could possibly be in the running for Man of the Year. My mom had a couple friends that were from southern Louisiana and they cooked gumb and all sorts of great foods. Real nice folks down there. How long does it take to make gumbo anyways?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> I like gumbo as much as the next fella, but I aint askin poor ol steady eddy to find a way to haul a 5 gallon bucket of gumbo all the way up from so. Louisiana...
> But if he's feeling sporty, we can sure accomodate it...



If he's anything like the Cajuns i used to work with he won't mind. They all like to do things the hard way.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

Just picked up 2 more for the for sale pile an echo cs 440 and dolly 123. Going back to scrap yard now to get more this will be one full truck come april 6th


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning Gents and Sara,getting a much needed rain here this morning and don't have to worry about it freezing.:msp_thumbup:
> Andy what length bar you running on your 056? I would like to see how my 056 mag compares to your modded saw. If it embarrass's me to much,I might have to leave it with Stumpy.



I've been using a 32" bar with a skip tooth chisel on it. When I raced with it the other weekend in Grantsburg I put a 20" on it, not that it really mattered much. I could have done better racing with it, I wasn't pushing as hard as the saw likes. It was a 3 cut down-up-down race and I fell way behind in my first cut, when I saw how far behind I was I started to push and started catching up fast. I still lost though.:biggrin: I've got a lot to learn. This thing seems to be a torque monster.


----------



## mdavlee

Big saws like that are hard to get loaded good in small wood sometimes. A big gear will help not having to push as hard


----------



## redheadwoodshed

moody said:


> See there's no worries he's prepared. Duct tape seal's in the freshness.
> 
> And to you SteadyEddie you could possibly be in the running for Man of the Year. My mom had a couple friends that were from southern Louisiana and they cooked gumb and all sorts of great foods. Real nice folks down there. How long does it take to make gumbo anyways?



It depends on how much help I have. If I'm left alone, just a few hours, if I have help, and cold beer, 2 days minimum.And it doesn't matter whether that's a small 8 qt. pot or the huge 60 qt. pot, it all takes about the same amount of time. 
And we don't do things the hard way, we do them RIGHT!


----------



## Locust Cutter

MMMMmmmmmmmm!!! Gumbo an Cream Sickles!!! Sounds like my kind of day. Add some scotch and one of Wendell's cigars...


----------



## Showme

Did someone say cigars? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Showme

This talk about gumbo has got me making a pot tonight. Seafood gumbo---shrimp, crab, squid, oysters and of course not a seafood but a necessity, anyway for me is some andouille.


----------



## iowa

I'll have a cigar!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Showme said:


> This talk about gumbo has got me making a pot tonight. Seafood gumbo---shrimp, crab, squid, oysters and of course not a seafood but a necessity, anyway for me is some andouille.



Now that sounds mighty good!

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Locust Cutter

I did pull about 1/2lb of cuttings debris out of the 10-10A today, sharpened the horribly mangled chain and threw it in some wood today. For a semi-chisel chain and a slow RPM motor, it's torqey as all hell and surprised me. It's a keeper. It's good to hear Mac music again... Now I've GOT to get my Mac 35 starter fixed....:msp_scared: No cigars or gumbo though, as I'm still getting over one of the nastiest stomach bugs I've ever had.


----------



## andydodgegeek

mdavlee said:


> Big saws like that are hard to get loaded good in small wood sometimes. A big gear will help not having to push as hard



I run an 8 pin on it. I have a 10 pin but I need to moddify a bar, it keeps throwin the chain off due to the taper of the bar.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I like gumbo as much as the next fella, but I aint askin poor ol steady eddy to find a way to haul a 5 gallon bucket of gumbo all the way up from so. Louisiana...
> But if he's feeling sporty, we can sure accomodate it...





SteadyEddie said:


> It's no problem at all. I have duct tape, not the AS member but the silver kind. It keeps the lid on good and tight.



See, you aren't asking he's offering and the way his offer was being ignored made me ashamed to be an honorary TAMOKIAN.





Locust Cutter said:


> MMMMmmmmmmmm!!! Gumbo an Cream Sickles!!! Sounds like my kind of day. Add some scotch and one of Wendell's cigars...



Well, except for the Creamsicle part, that does sound damn good, don't it?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> See, you aren't asking he's offering and the way his offer was being ignored made me ashamed to be an honorary TAMOKIAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, except for the Creamsicle part, that does sound damn good, don't it?




Baaaaah!!!! Just bring these guys some decent cigars!!!

And Eddy???
Better make that the 60qt batch...
We'll keep it hot and out for samples all day Saturday...


----------



## Hedgerow

.
Updated again..
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
AU_K2500 "Texas"
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Heinerman "Muskogee"

Just keeps growin...
There are a dozen local fellas that are chomping at the bit to run their saws!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Baaaaah!!!! Just bring these guys some decent cigars!!!
> 
> And Eddy???
> Better make that the 60qt batch...
> We'll keep it hot and out for samples all day Saturday...



I picked up a saw that'll help me in the Hedge cant race.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> I picked up a saw that'll help me in the Hedge cant race.



What did you get.:biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Watch him fellas. Matt has a some local talent to come in and take our dollars! PFFFFTTT. Not taking mine. HAHAHAHAH:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Watch him fellas. Matt has a some local talent to come in and take our dollars! PFFFFTTT. Not taking mine. HAHAHAHAH:msp_thumbup:



We'll just have Dan use his special skills to find a log for them.........if you know what I mean:msp_tongue:


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What did you get.:biggrin:



Just a 385xp


----------



## logging22

moody said:


> Just a 385xp



Rules ya know. Pics and stuff.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> Rules ya know. Pics and stuff.



Im tryin to upload one now


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> Just a 385xp





logging22 said:


> Rules ya know. Pics and stuff.





moody said:


> Im tryin to upload one now



Sounds promising.

still no pics whats the hold up.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

View attachment 283705


----------



## moody

I'm sorry for the picture being so small. I'm not to familiar with uploading pictures or video's to links


----------



## logging22

Im with it brother. Clean it up a little, sharpen the chain and bring it to the GTG.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> Im with it brother. Clean it up a little, sharpen the chain and bring it to the GTG.



She's getting cleaned up today. I'm in the polar opposite corner of the state. NW or NC Missouri. FYI I'm jealous of your occupation.


----------



## logging22

moody said:


> She's getting cleaned up today. I'm in the polar opposite corner of the state. NW or NC Missouri. FYI I'm jealous of your occupation.



Dont be jealous. Being out of work half the year because of weather, broke, and on the brink of alcoholism isnt much fun. But, it is a way of life. WOOHOO!! Cant wait for the GTG.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> Dont be jealous. Being out of work half the year because of weather, broke, and on the brink of alcoholism isnt much fun. But, it is a way of life. WOOHOO!! Cant wait for the GTG.



That's the only way to live. To stick with it through all that just show's much you love it. My logger friend occasionally will sneak me out on a week and it's awesome. The GTG is gonna be pretty awesome. You going up to Iowa the next day?


----------



## logging22

No Iowa for me.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> No Iowa for me.



Well I was gonna say. I'm going and you'd be surprised how many saws you can fit in the trunk of my Focus. Ford really did their homework on the 2013. If you take the bar off and organize properly you can fit 10+ saws in the trunk. I'm about half way you could snag a ride with me


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> That's the only way to live. To stick with it through all that just show's much you love it. My logger friend occasionally will sneak me out on a week and it's awesome. The GTG is gonna be pretty awesome. You going up to Iowa the next day?



The next day or the next week.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> That's the only way to live. To stick with it through all that just show's much you love it. My logger friend occasionally will sneak me out on a week and it's awesome. The GTG is gonna be pretty awesome. You going up to Iowa the next day?



Iowa the next day??? 
This one is the 6th, and Iowa is the 27th if I recall correctly...


----------



## logging22

moody said:


> Well I was gonna say. I'm going and you'd be surprised how many saws you can fit in the trunk of my Focus. Ford really did their homework on the 2013. If you take the bar off and organize properly you can fit 10+ saws in the trunk. I'm about half way you could snag a ride with me



Thanks for the offer. Gotta take a pass on it though. One GTG a year for me.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Iowa the next day???
> This one is the 6th, and Iowa is the 27th if I recall correctly...



Ok my bad. I for some reason had the date's mixed up. Lack of sleep had me thinking one was the 27th and the other 28th


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and the local fellas around here just got stock saws, but they sure like bragging about em...
I suppose there will be some edumacation goin on... But that's why we got stock classes, so everyone can have a little fun...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and the local fellas around here just got stock saws, but they sure like bragging about em...
> I suppose there will be some edumacation goin on... But that's why we got stock classes, so everyone can have a little fun...



Is it considered stock if it hasn't been sent to a saw modder...???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is it considered stock if it hasn't been sent to a saw modder...???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What he said ^

"If you aint' cheatin', you aint' winnin." Bob Dole-1996


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is it considered stock if it hasn't been sent to a saw modder...???:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Probably depends on the modder.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> What he said ^
> 
> "If you aint' cheatin', you aint' winnin." Bob Dole-1996



Muffler mods are fine on stock saws..
We'll use the honor system. Warning though, I can tell the difference, and ain't afraid to pull a muffler for a look see!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:

And Kenneth??? That 350 will run real good in the ported class!!! 
Give it a good chain!!!


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Muffler mods are fine on stock saws..
> We'll use the honor system. Warning though, I can tell the difference, and ain't afraid to pull a muffler for a look see!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And Kenneth??? That 350 will run real good in the ported class!!!
> Give it a good chain!!!



so does my poulan count as stock? :msp_wink::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Muffler mods are fine on stock saws..
> We'll use the honor system. Warning though, I can tell the difference, and ain't afraid to pull a muffler for a look see!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> And Kenneth??? That 350 will run real good in the ported class!!!
> Give it a good chain!!!



So what you're really trying to say is I'll get stuck in the Not Rod class and Killed in the Ported one


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> so does my poulan count as stock? :msp_wink::hmm3grin2orange:



Only if I'm running it...!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> So what you're really trying to say is I'll get stuck in the Not Rod class and Killed in the Ported one



Naaa... Just make sure your chain is good, and practice your changeovers...
You'll have 5 " of wood to make 3 cuts in...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa... Just make sure your chain is good, and practice your changeovers...
> You'll have 5 " of wood to make 3 cuts in...



I better get some practice in then. I don't mind losing but I at least like to be competitive.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

moody said:


> What would you guys call the 3 most under rated Stihl saws?



The 391 for 1. It's universally hated hereabouts it seems, but I like mine just fine. 

What classes of saw races are there going to be? Will there be a race that say a 10-10 could enter or an 066? I have some 10-10 s,PM 700, Stihl ms291, 038mag, 066, Homelite xl12 and super xl, and a 550 that I cant get the clutch off of to put on a new sprocket. What saws should I bring if I want to race, and how about a bow saw race?Chainsaw bow, not man powered.


----------



## sawnami

SteadyEddie said:


> The 391 for 1. It's universally hated hereabouts it seems, but I like mine just fine.
> 
> What classes of saw races are there going to be? Will there be a race that say a 10-10 could enter or an 066? I have some 10-10 s,PM 700, Stihl ms291, 038mag, 066, Homelite xl12 and super xl, and a 550 that I cant get the clutch off of to put on a new sprocket. What saws should I bring if I want to race, and how about a bow saw race?Chainsaw bow, not man powered.



I can get that clutch off your 550. Took one off of one of my 750's that took 95 ft lbs before it broke loose. If I get a needle seat made up for the flat-back on my 1-62, I can keep you company in the bow saw race. Only thing is that it's a gear drive. I've got all kinds of old crap that you can beat.


----------



## tallfarmboy

Any classes for this bad boy? 
View attachment 283719

I just hope that I am able to make it to the GTG. This sounds like a GREAT time for sure.


----------



## sawnami

Why yes there is. I've got a Stihl, a Poulan, and a no name to make noise with along with you.


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Any classes for this bad boy?
> View attachment 283719
> 
> I just hope that I am able to make it to the GTG. This sounds like a GREAT time for sure.



You have to now... I may need your PA system!!!
And trailer!!


----------



## Hedgerow

SteadyEddie said:


> The 391 for 1. It's universally hated hereabouts it seems, but I like mine just fine.
> 
> What classes of saw races are there going to be? Will there be a race that say a 10-10 could enter or an 066? I have some 10-10 s,PM 700, Stihl ms291, 038mag, 066, Homelite xl12 and super xl, and a 550 that I cant get the clutch off of to put on a new sprocket. What saws should I bring if I want to race, and how about a bow saw race?Chainsaw bow, not man powered.



Yup... Pretty much classes for all...


----------



## specter29

the question I have is whats all coming for the vintage class?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

[SUP][/SUP]


Hedgerow said:


> You have to now... I may need your PA system!!!
> And trailer!!



Great. Now I've got to try to fit ANOTHER class in the back of the pickup...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> Great. Now I've got to try to fit ANOTHER class in the back of the pickup...



I have all kinds of room for class,


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> You have to now... I may need your PA system!!!
> And trailer!!



Even if I can't come on Saturday, I can bring the flatbed and PA system on Friday after school. 

I am thinking my latest rebuilt 242xp might have to make a run in the 45cc and under class... It seems to run good.

TFB


----------



## sawnami

SteadyEddie said:


> and a 550 that I cant get the clutch off of to put on a new sprocket.



I just had to take one off of a 750 a little while ago.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

sawnami said:


> I just had to take one off of a 750 a little while ago.



My 550 has 3 holes in side of the clutch housing for a spanner type wrench. I just need to get off my butt and make a wrench.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

It runs really good, I can't wait to put a bar on it and put it in some wood!


----------



## deezelman

tallfarmboy said:


> Any classes for this bad boy?
> View attachment 283719
> 
> I just hope that I am able to make it to the GTG. This sounds like a GREAT time for sure.



what are you doing trying to hi-jack my daughters saw??


----------



## tallfarmboy

deezelman said:


> what are you doing trying to hi-jack my daughters saw??



It needs to be broke in eventually... about time you posted in here.


----------



## Hedgerow

deezelman said:


> what are you doing trying to hi-jack my daughters saw??



Ah HA!!! Another member that better be showin up!!!

I'm putting you on the list!!!
Too late to back out now!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jim, Matt made us a place to set around and drink Coffee.


----------



## Hedgerow

That's what I'm doing right now...
The old stove is a Buck "huntsman"...(Atlanta stove Co.)
It's the stove that kept me warm as a boy,in an old farm house in Mtn. Grove, MO...
The very unit... It looked fit for the scrap yard, and burnt a little thin, but Lisa brought it back to life!!! 
And boy, does it throw heat!!!


----------



## atvguns

Youth turkey season April 6-7


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Youth turkey season April 6-7



Is that bad?


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> Youth turkey season April 6-7



So,start baiting them now,turkeys on Friday and GTG on Saturday,problem solved.


----------



## specter29

I'm crossing my fingers I may have another 576XPAT by April.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers I may have another 576XPAT by April.:msp_thumbup:



Mr. Fluffy will never forgive you...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Mr. Fluffy will never forgive you...



:msp_tongue:

yea but knowing Stumps once he gets his hands on it. It could end be stronger than the first.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers I may have another 576XPAT by April.:msp_thumbup:



FLuffy's revenge......


----------



## specter29

Stumpys Customs said:


> FLuffy's revenge......



we'll need a new name if i get it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

specter29 said:


> we'll need a new name if i get it





Stumpys Customs said:


> FLuffy's revenge......



specter it looks like Stumpy already named it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

specter29 said:


> :msp_tongue:
> 
> yea but knowing Stumps once he gets his hands on it. It could end be stronger than the first.



If you get the full wrap version you could name it Fluff master flex or Fluffy stump to keep it simple


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey everybody Teacherman is getting marryed This Saturday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim, Matt made us a place to set around and drink Coffee.



Going to have to get a bigger coffee pot just for us,mabey one of those 2 gallon granite ones.


----------



## grandpatractor

atvguns said:


> Youth turkey season April 6-7





Mo. Jim said:


> So,start baiting them now,turkeys on Friday and GTG on Saturday,problem solved.



Soak some corn in some real strong alcohol. Slows them down and make them alot easier to hit!


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> we'll need a new name if i get it



Fat boy Moe???


----------



## andydodgegeek

specter29 said:


> we'll need a new name if i get it



How bout Sally? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

specter29 said:


> we'll need a new name if i get it



Betty Lu !


----------



## Stumpys Customs

grandpatractor said:


> Soak some corn in some real strong alcohol. Slows them down and make them alot easier to hit!



How bout making some strong alcohol from some soaked corn. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> we'll need a new name if i get it



How about - MINE!?!?!?


----------



## specter29

put the order in today for the pie and bacon so already to go on my end come April.


----------



## deezelman

Hedgerow said:


> Ah HA!!! Another member that better be showin up!!!
> 
> I'm putting you on the list!!!
> Too late to back out now!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I will do my best to make it by. but i'll have a new baby by then so i'm kinda in limbo


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> put the order in today for the pie and bacon so already to go on my end come April.



I ain't ready...
But got 2 more saw bucks made today... So that's somethin'!!!
Wood stove works great in the shop!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

deezelman said:


> I will do my best to make it by. but i'll have a new baby by then so i'm kinda in limbo



Babies like chainsaw races...
Just sayin...


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't ready...
> But got 2 more saw bucks made today... So that's somethin'!!!
> Wood stove works great in the shop!!!



Ah dont worry as long as there is food I think most people will be fine to just sit and bullchit with each other but wood to cut wood be a plus. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Ah dont worry as long as there is food I think most people will be fine to just sit and bullchit with each other but wood to cut wood be a plus. :msp_biggrin:



Now THAT, I got!!!


----------



## deezelman

Hedgerow said:


> Babies like chainsaw races...
> Just sayin...



now could you convince my wife of that?


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> How bout Sally? :hmm3grin2orange:



Seriously, who wouldnt feel ashamed getting beat by a saw named Sally?


----------



## Homelite410

I am happy to announce that this gtg looks to be on the radar now. Momma approved me leaving and I have found a ride down. Sounds like it will be a darn good time!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I am happy to announce that this gtg looks to be on the radar now. Momma approved me leaving and I have found a ride down. Sounds like it will be a darn good time!!



So how many does that make riding down in the GTGRV???
I'd love to have a spy cam in that thing rolling south...
Mitch will have to document the trip as its happening...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> I am happy to announce that this gtg looks to be on the radar now. Momma approved me leaving and I have found a ride down. Sounds like it will be a darn good time!!



Well there goes the neighborhood.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Heinerman "Muskogee"

Updated...


----------



## jonsered raket

I plan on attending I should be riding down with the Dodge geeks and JD and jake. Whats the weather like right now matt? Tenting possible? This looks like its gonna be wild.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Supposed to br 70 by this weekend already so by then should be real nice!

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> I plan on attending I should be riding down with the Dodge geeks and JD and jake. Whats the weather like right now matt? Tenting possible? This looks like its gonna be wild.



Tenting is a real possibility here in April... 
I'll add you to the list Adam!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Heinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428


Updated...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Add mx_racer428 to the list! 





Hedgerow said:


> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> Homelite410
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezelman
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyin low
> Heinerman "Muskogee"
> Jonsered Racket
> 
> 
> Updated...


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> So how many does that make riding down in the GTGRV???
> I'd love to have a spy cam in that thing rolling south...
> Mitch will have to document the trip as its happening...



Not sure how I'm traveling down yet. Will have live feed equipment with me regardless. For the cutting activities that is......




I'm sure there is an address in this long azz thread somewhere??


----------



## Hedgerow

Text and PM for addy...
On its way to you..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Mitch will have to document the trip as its happening...



Nah..... He will be too busy playing TKO on his tablet!!


----------



## mweba

Homelite410 said:


> Nah..... He will be too busy playing TKO on his tablet!!



Mike Tyson's Punch Out!


----------



## Homelite410

mweba said:


> Mike Tyson's Punch Out!



Well I was close...:cool2:


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> Homelite410
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezelman
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyin low
> Heinerman "Muskogee"
> Jonsered Racket
> MX_Racer428
> 
> 
> Updated...



We're going to need name tags!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> We're going to need name tags!



That ok, but "hay you" works in this bunch.


----------



## Showme

That's good because that's about all my memory will handle. Hey you. I'll call everybody "hey you". Perfect.


----------



## mweba

What's the racing situation? 3 4 5 cube? Steven needs someone to beat so I'll drag some down. :help:


----------



## logging22

Grown men playing video games? Holy hell. Name tags are a must. Hey you just wont work with this many. Or will it? Hell i dont know. Ignore me, its been a long day and stuff. Wish i knew how to play video games.:msp_unsure:


----------



## moody

mweba said:


> What's the racing situation? 3 4 5 cube? Steven needs someone to beat so I'll drag some down. :help:



Hedge cant race run what ya brung from what I've heard.


----------



## logging22

mweba said:


> What's the racing situation? 3 4 5 cube? Steven needs someone to beat so I'll drag some down. :help:



If it works out the way Matt wants, there will be like 67 classes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Babies like chainsaw races...
> Just sayin...



That is a fact My grand daughter came to the Fall GTG she had a ball.otstir:otstir:


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Count me in too. Unless something unexpected comes along, I plan on heading up. April 27, right?


----------



## Hedgerow

Natty Bumppo said:


> Count me in too. Unless something unexpected comes along, I plan on heading up. April 27, right?



That would be the Iowa GTG...
The one in MO is 4/6/13


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> What's the racing situation? 3 4 5 cube? Steven needs someone to beat so I'll drag some down. :help:



Stock saw classes:
45 and under
55 and under
65 and under
75 and under
85 and under
99 and under
100 and over

Mod classes:
45 and under
55 and under
65 and under
75 and under
85 and under
99 and under
100 and over

Pipe saw = 1 class

Dollar race = Run what ya brung, and hope ya don't break a chain...

Vintage classes will be determined on race day... We'll see what JD would do since I'm gonna put him in charge of the paperwork... Someone remind him to bring the brackets!!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

So what do ya do if it's 99.5cc ?


----------



## moody

specter29 said:


> So what do ya do if it's 99.5cc ?



I guess you get to watch with the fellas packin 90cc:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> So what do ya do if it's 99.5cc ?



Runnin with the big dogs...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

specter29 said:


> So what do ya do if it's 99.5cc ?



I have a a saw that will could be in the 99.5 class. We can have our oun class. It may be the out classed class.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## specter29

all this talk of chainsaws and GTG's is making me hungry for pie :msp_tongue:


Luckily i have some blueberry stuff left from today. :msp_w00t:


----------



## moody

specter29 said:


> all this talk of chainsaws and GTG's is making me hungry for pie :msp_tongue:




All this talk about chainsaws and gtg's is making me wondering why it's not April yet,:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> All this talk about chainsaws and gtg's is making me wondering why it's not April yet,:msp_unsure:



Good thing!!!
I got work to do yet!!!
Levi has work to do too!!!
And sawbucks to build!!!

I'll be cutting a whole load of oak logs next weekend...
Hopefully get some straight ones...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing!!!
> I got work to do yet!!!
> Levi has work to do too!!!
> And sawbucks to build!!!
> 
> I'll be cutting a whole load of oak logs next weekend...
> Hopefully get some straight ones...



That'd be cool. Cant logs? Or big toy long bar logs?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Stock saw classes:
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 99 and under
> 100 and over
> 
> Mod classes:
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 99 and under
> 100 and over
> 
> Pipe saw = 1 class
> 
> Dollar race = Run what ya brung, and hope ya don't break a chain...
> 
> Vintage classes will be determined on race day... We'll see what JD would do since I'm gonna put him in charge of the paperwork... Someone remind him to bring the brackets!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm gonna need to put together another spreadsheet of chainsaws like I did in Grantsburg.:biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

specter29 said:


> Luckily i have some blueberry stuff left from today. :msp_w00t:



:msp_angry: I want blueberry pie. And stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Stock saw classes:
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 99 and under
> 100 and over
> 
> Mod classes:
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 99 and under
> 100 and over
> 
> Pipe saw = 1 class
> 
> Dollar race = Run what ya brung, and hope ya don't break a chain...
> 
> Vintage classes will be determined on race day... We'll see what JD would do since I'm gonna put him in charge of the paperwork... Someone remind him to bring the brackets!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I hope there is still time for bull####ting and pie eating.


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope there is still time for bull####ting and pie eating.



I don't have a saw worth racing so I guess all I will be doing is bull####ting. Besides that the only racing I have ever been decent at is the race to the dinner table and I haven't won that race since Big turned 12.


----------



## specter29

sarahdodgegeek said:


> :msp_angry: I want blueberry pie. And stuff.



also it was real tasty just a friendly FYI

:hungry:

and a good old tease picture.


----------



## moody

warjohn said:


> I don't have a saw worth racing so I guess all I will be doing is bull####ting. Besides that the only racing I have ever been decent at is the race to the dinner table and I haven't won that race since Big turned 12.



Jonsered 2153
Jonsered 2077
Jonsered 2051
Jonsered 510sp, 520sp
Husqvarna 372xp
Husqvarna 359
Husqvarna 246
Makita 6401
Stihl MS180
Stihl MS270
Stihl 009
Poulan 3700
Poulan Pro 295
Poulan S25A

I see 15 saws that with sharp chains could compete in the Stock classes I'm gonna get spanked too, but that wont stop me from wasting hours on chains and my Hooters tip dollars.


----------



## warjohn

moody said:


> Jonsered 2153
> Jonsered 2077
> Jonsered 2051
> Jonsered 510sp, 520sp
> Husqvarna 372xp
> Husqvarna 359
> Husqvarna 246
> Makita 6401
> Stihl MS180
> Stihl MS270
> Stihl 009
> Poulan 3700
> Poulan Pro 295
> Poulan S25A
> 
> I see 15 saws that with sharp chains could compete in the Stock classes I'm gonna get spanked too, but that wont stop me from wasting hours on chains and my Hooters tip dollars.



The 2077 should have a new P & C by then so it would hold it's own.


----------



## moody

warjohn said:


> The 2077 should have a new P & C by then so it would hold it's own.



2153, 372 would do well too. But the One you're leaving out is the 246. Oh the silent screamers:chainsawguy:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> So what do ya do if it's 99.5cc ?



Sack up ya ninny, run it with the big dogs:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> Sack up ya ninny, run it with the big dogs:msp_wink:



Yeah what you said...... Do you happen to have a Husqvarna 238se carcass?


----------



## warjohn

moody said:


> 2153, 372 would do well too. But the One you're leaving out is the 246. Oh the silent screamers:chainsawguy:



The 2153 still has the cat muffler and the 372 has a is about ready for a new piston so they will probably stay at home.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

moody said:


> Yeah what you said...... Do you happen to have a Husqvarna 238se carcass?



sure don't.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> That'd be cool. Cant logs? Or big toy long bar logs?



Logs for fussy little saws...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope there is still time for bull####ting and pie eating.



Absolutely!!! We'll sit around the shop and make fun of the guys fixin' stuff Friday night...
That's what these things are all about!!!
And stuff...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Logs for fussy little saws...:msp_sneaky:



Unless things have changed the only log I saw was for a sissy saw and bar.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Stock saw classes:
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 99 and under
> 100 and over
> 
> Mod classes:
> 45 and under
> 55 and under
> 65 and under
> 75 and under
> 85 and under
> 99 and under
> 100 and over
> 
> Pipe saw = 1 class
> 
> Dollar race = Run what ya brung, and hope ya don't break a chain...
> 
> Vintage classes will be determined on race day... We'll see what JD would do since I'm gonna put him in charge of the paperwork... Someone remind him to bring the brackets!!!!
> :hmm3grin2orange:



So Matt, is that cc's of displacement "IN" the saw or "ON" the tag?:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> So Matt, is that cc's of displacement "IN" the saw or "ON" the tag?:msp_scared:



In the saw... 
You'll be running against the Deere...
But it's just a little 55.9cc saw, so, no sweat there..:msp_wink:


----------



## mweba

Homelite410 said:


> So Matt, is that cc's of displacement "IN" the saw or "ON" the tag?:msp_scared:



Nice try......We'll still run heads up though


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Nice try......We'll still run heads up though



Yup... Saw idling on ground, hands on log...
3 cuts in 5" of wood... 
Go over the line? DQ
Cut out??? DQ


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Saw idling on ground, hands on log...
> 3 cuts in 5" of wood...
> Go over the line? DQ
> Cut out??? DQ



Three down cuts....right :taped:


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Three down cuts....right :taped:



How about Aussie style???


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Saw idling on ground, hands on log...
> 3 cuts in 5" of wood...
> Go over the line? DQ
> Cut out??? DQ



Man... Hard enough to have a competitive saw let alone stay in the lines!!


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> How about Aussie style???



Can of brew in the left hand?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

mweba said:


> Can of brew in the left hand?


----------



## moody

mweba said:


> Can of brew in the left hand?



They use the proper safety equipment. Beer helmets, both hands on:chainsawguy: the saw.


----------



## thinkrtinker

mweba said:


> Can of brew in the left hand?



That would me one flat beer.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> In the saw...
> You'll be running against the Deere...
> But it's just a little 55.9cc saw, so, no sweat there..:msp_wink:



Im not skeeeerd...... At all....... Really......:tongue2:


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Can of brew in the left hand?



Like this...

[video=youtube;2xO46nRzgeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xO46nRzgeg&list=UUzmCiSbJ21NZrx92qql2ZIQ[/video]

:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Im not skeeeerd...... At all....... Really......:tongue2:



I would think 59cc of quad port would have no problems with speed... BUT.....
Levi's a pretty slick operator, and has a fast chain....

Me thinks you better practice a bit...
Just sayin...
:monkey:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I would think 59cc of quad port would have no problems with speed... BUT.....
> Levi's a pretty slick operator, and has a fast chain....
> 
> Me thinks you better practice a bit...
> Just sayin...
> :monkey:



What do I need to make this a battle royale ?


----------



## Hedgerow

Friday Night:
Fish fry and hushpuppies
Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:

Saturday morning:
Biscuits and Gravy / Eggs / Sausage

Saturday lunch:
Pizza's being delivered
Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:

Saturday Night:
Chicken fried and grilled Venison w/gravy and fried taters and onions
Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:

There will be tables in the shop with a steady supply of bacon wrapped little smokies all day...
The girls have volunteered to just keep em coming...
Snack food you know...

Also coolers with Ice and bottled water in the shop all day...

Keepin' it simple... We got saws to race...


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> What do I need to make this a battle royale ?



65cc and under modified...
sharp chain
fast changeovers
accurate cutting

That'll do it...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> So how many does that make riding down in the GTGRV???
> I'd love to have a spy cam in that thing rolling south...
> Mitch will have to document the trip as its happening...




GTGRV Already has camera mounted inside. Just need to broadcast the video.
Its how I keep track of the dog while going down the road.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

sam-tip said:


> GTGRV Already has camera mounted inside. Just need to broadcast the video.
> Its how I keep track of the dog while going down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Youtube live feed :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just as a precaution...
No adult beverages while saw play is going on... 
With most of us, that's already a given, but just wanted to throw that out there for the new folks attending this year... Safety gear is also a plus... Don't want to make an un-scheduled trip to the ER...

I also will have a sharpie marker for all of you to sign a pannel on the wall of the shop...
Don't forget to do that... Cause I'll forget to remind everyone...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> 65cc and under modified...
> sharp chain
> fast changeovers
> accurate cutting
> 
> That'll do it...
> :msp_wink:



Well I just so happen to have a saw that I keep quiet about that fits the bill. And I already have that chain tarded sharp:msp_thumbsup: You'll giggle when you see this sleeper.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> GTGRV Already has camera mounted inside. Just need to broadcast the video.
> Its how I keep track of the dog while going down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



That thing is just cool...


----------



## andydodgegeek

sam-tip said:


> GTGRV Already has camera mounted inside. Just need to broadcast the video.
> Its how I keep track of the dog while going down the road.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Sure, THAT'S what the cameras for.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I would think 59cc of quad port would have no problems with speed... BUT.....
> Levi's a pretty slick operator, and has a fast chain....
> 
> Me thinks you better practice a bit...
> Just sayin...
> :monkey:



I know what your sayin there. Levi has has a good coach and I've never done a race chain! Boy it will be fun tho..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Friday Night:
> Fish fry and hushpuppies
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> Saturday morning:
> Biscuits and Gravy / Eggs / Sausage
> 
> Saturday lunch:
> Pizza's being delivered
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> Saturday Night:
> Chicken fried and grilled Venison w/gravy and fried taters and onions
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> There will be tables in the shop with a steady supply of bacon wrapped little smokies all day...
> The girls have volunteered to just keep em coming...
> Snack food you know...
> 
> Also coolers with Ice and bottled water in the shop all day...
> 
> Keepin' it simple... We got saws to race...



THAT sounds good right there......


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Friday Night:
> Fish fry and hushpuppies
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> Saturday morning:
> Biscuits and Gravy / Eggs / Sausage
> 
> Saturday lunch:
> Pizza's being delivered
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> Saturday Night:
> Chicken fried and grilled Venison w/gravy and fried taters and onions
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> There will be tables in the shop with a steady supply of bacon wrapped little smokies all day...
> The girls have volunteered to just keep em coming...
> Snack food you know...
> 
> Also coolers with Ice and bottled water in the shop all day...
> 
> Keepin' it simple... We got saws to race...



I guess Ole chucker and I will have all the pie :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> I guess Ole chucker and I will have all the pie :msp_mellow:



That will be gone by midnight Friday...
Just sayin...
:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> That will be gone by midnight Friday...
> Just sayin...
> :msp_wink:



Just throwing this out there on the food. I can eat my body weight in tater's I'll bring a bag just in case.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I know what your sayin there. Levi has has a good coach and I've never done a race chain! Boy it will be fun tho..



It is!!! That heads up racing is a hoot!!!
Those changeovers can bite you in the butt though...
And only 5" of material to get 3 cuts in will really make ya pay attention to that up cut!!!

Now on the dollar race, I'm really liking the idea of the bore cut in / clean out the bottom / then finish out the top...


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Just throwing this out there on the food. I can eat my body weight in tater's I'll bring a bag just in case.



Just hand em' off to AtvGuns... He's the official tater fry master... The stuff he made up last spring was great!!! And he's been generous enough to offer his services in April!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> It is!!! That heads up racing is a hoot!!!
> Those changeovers can bite you in the butt though...
> And only 5" of material to get 3 cuts in will really make ya pay attention to that up cut!!!
> 
> Now on the dollar race, I'm really liking the idea of the bore cut in / clean out the bottom / then finish out the top...



How do the dollar races work exactly?


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> I guess Ole chucker and I will have all the pie :msp_mellow:



I DON"T THINK SO!!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Ya'll polish up yer dance moves. We're doin this @ the GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll take the lead. 
[video=youtube_share;2BDevh1qVuo]http://youtu.be/2BDevh1qVuo[/video]


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> Ya'll polish up yer dance moves. We're doin this @ the GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll take the lead.
> [video=youtube_share;2BDevh1qVuo]http://youtu.be/2BDevh1qVuo[/video]




Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> How do the dollar races work exactly?



Run what ya brung, one cut per dollar paid, timed cuts, usually something larger in size.
You'll get the idea when ya see it... Half the pot goes to the winner and half to the host...
Andydodgegeek can explain real well...
Since he won it last year... 

I should have run the 9010...otstir:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Run what ya brung, one cut per dollar paid, timed cuts, usually something larger in size.
> You'll get the idea when ya see it... Half the pot goes to the winner and half to the host...
> Andydodgegeek can explain real well...
> Since he won it last year...
> 
> I should have run the 9010...otstir:



Well from the way stumpy is talkin we may need to save our dollar's so he can do the Harlem shuffle


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> well from the way stumpy is talkin we may need to save our dollar's so he can do the harlem shuffle



not!!!!


----------



## moody

Ported, Stock, pipe doesn't matter?


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Ported, Stock, pipe doesn't matter?



Probably should at least have a muffler...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Run what ya brung, one cut per dollar paid, timed cuts, usually something larger in size.
> You'll get the idea when ya see it... Half the pot goes to the winner and half to the host...
> Andydodgegeek can explain real well...
> Since he won it last year...
> 
> I should have run the 9010...otstir:



Well let me tell ya, now Whatcha gotta do if you wanna be the winner is get that Stumpy fella to build you a fancy saw. That's all I did.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Well let me tell ya, now Whatcha gotta do if you wanna be the winner is get that Stumpy fella to build you a fancy saw. That's all I did.



Well, actually your wife had me build it for you. Just tryin to keep you outta trouble..:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Krook is eyeballing this thread and will probably be in attendance at the GTG...
I'll put him on the list...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Heinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook


Updated...


----------



## Krook

Are newbies welcome?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Probably should at least have a muffler...



Does an itsie bitsie muffler on the pipe count? ......????? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

Everybody rep the crap out of Krook...
The green kind preferably...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

mx_racer428 said:


> Does an itsie bitsie muffler on the pipe count? ......????? :msp_confused:



I dunno.... Depends what day ya ask me...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410

Just a small piece of pipe counts in my book!


----------



## RVALUE

What did Krook say to his Sister?

Does it add up? 










You do the meth.


----------



## RVALUE

Wait, that was Crook.


My bad, 


Carry on.


----------



## mweba

Suppose I should start on a chain....:tongue2:





Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Suppose I should start on a chain....:tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by mweba1, on Flickr



I got one started too... 
But when I'm done with it, I'll still probably use one of Mike's...


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Hedgerow said:


> That would be the Iowa GTG...
> The one in MO is 4/6/13



Guess I didn't realize the 2 threads about this region's GTG were for 2 different GTGs. Missouri sounds a lot better than driving to Iowa. Anyone know which page out of 1,238 has directions?


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Everybody rep the crap out of Krook...
> The green kind preferably...
> :msp_wink:



I dont know what i give out anymore rep wise. But i just shot him in the foot with it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Wait, that was Crook.
> 
> 
> My bad,
> 
> 
> Carry on.



About time you checked in,your smart phone go dumb again.:msp_smile:


----------



## mweba

Is Michael sending apple butter with those chains?? I'm all out


----------



## Hedgerow

Natty Bumppo said:


> Guess I didn't realize the 2 threads about this region's GTG were for 2 different GTGs. Missouri sounds a lot better than driving to Iowa. Anyone know which page out of 1,238 has directions?



How far are you away from Carthage???


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> Is Michael sending apple butter with those chains?? I'm all out



I wish... Last time, all he sent with em was a couple old socks!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r




----------



## Hedgerow

I'm lookin forward to some deviled eggs...
Les? The big silver box in the shop is not a refrigerator...
It's a freezer!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Are you going to have a bathroom there that I can use/abuse?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

andydodgegeek said:


> Are you going to have a bathroom there that I can blow out after all the beer and sausage gravy makes it's way through me...??





Fixed it for ya. ::thumbsup::


----------



## andydodgegeek

Bacon wrapped little smokies.....MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## pdqdl

...covered with brown sugar...roasted in oven.

I'm an expert on those!

[the secret is to microwave the bacon far enough to get out most of the water and fat; then the brown sugar doesn't get washed away. It speeds up cooking time, too.]


----------



## sawnami

So there's a piped saw class?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Are you going to have a bathroom there that I can use/abuse?



Gonna have a pair of porta-stumpy's on site...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Friday Night:
> Fish fry and hushpuppies
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> Saturday morning:
> Biscuits and Gravy / Eggs / Sausage
> 
> Saturday lunch:
> Pizza's being delivered
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> Saturday Night:
> Chicken fried and grilled Venison w/gravy and fried taters and onions
> Deviled eggs :msp_w00t:
> 
> There will be tables in the shop with a steady supply of bacon wrapped little smokies all day...
> The girls have volunteered to just keep em coming...
> Snack food you know...
> 
> Also coolers with Ice and bottled water in the shop all day...
> 
> Keepin' it simple... We got saws to race...



What about the Gumbo?!? :msp_sad:

Will the deviled eggs be frozen or unfrozen this year?


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> What about the Gumbo?!? :msp_sad:
> 
> Will the deviled eggs be frozen or unfrozen this year?



Gumbo on Saturday... Available all day...
You gonna show up???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> So there's a piped saw class?:msp_rolleyes:



That saw looks fast.


----------



## Homelite410

Natty Bumppo said:


> Guess I didn't realize the 2 threads about this region's GTG were for 2 different GTGs. Missouri sounds a lot better than driving to Iowa. Anyone know which page out of 1,238 has directions?



Hey now!!!! WE are driving 7 hours to Missouri........ But the Iowa gtg is only 4 miles for me!


----------



## specter29

so does anyone else think this thread will hit 1300 page before April 6th?


----------



## RVALUE

specter29 said:


> so does anyone else think this thread will hit 1300 page before April 6th?



no


----------



## redheadwoodshed

I hope it's ok but my sister and BIL want to come and my niece(13) wants to race a chainsaw. Is this acceptable?


----------



## mweba

sawnami said:


> So there's a piped saw class?:msp_rolleyes:



This saw sure looks like it's smoking a controlled substance :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Planning to bring my mill to cut some racing cants & see if there's any hedge to play with. Also my stock Husq 2100. Ready to make sawdust!


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> I got one started too...
> But when I'm done with it, I'll still probably use one of Mike's...



can i borrow it after you get done


----------



## workshop

*Gtg*

I'm in. It's only about 40 miles or so from me. First timer for me. Won't be able to sleep a wink now.


----------



## workshop

*Gtg*

I'm new here and just heard of this, but I'm definately in. Can't wait for good times and chainsaws.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteadyEddie said:


> I hope it's ok but my sister and BIL want to come and my niece(13) wants to race a chainsaw. Is this acceptable?



Yes... We can outfit her with some safety gear...


----------



## workshop

Mistakes, mistakes, mistakes. Trying to get used to navigating here.


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> can i borrow it after you get done



Yup...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Mistakes, mistakes, mistakes. Trying to get used to navigating here.



Glad to see ya made it workshop...


----------



## workshop

John, you and I need to get together sometime. I'm just down the road from you.


----------



## andydodgegeek

workshop said:


> John, you and I need to get together sometime. I'm just down the road from you.



I see you are from Nixa, MO. I work at a firetruck manufacturer and just finished building a truck for your town.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... We can outfit her with some safety gear...



Oh, I'll have that taken care of. Thanks!


----------



## Homelite410

mweba said:


> This saw sure looks like it's smoking a controlled substance :msp_sneaky:



That controlled substance is what makes it faaaassssssssstttttttt!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> That controlled substance is what makes it faaaassssssssstttttttt!:hmm3grin2orange:



It's actually cutting really slow....
It just thinks it's cutting fast!!!!
:after_boom:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> Homelite410
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezelman
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyin low
> Heinerman "Muskogee"
> Jonsered Racket
> MX_Racer428
> Krook
> 
> 
> Updated...


Somehow i no maka you list Matt……….:sad4:


----------



## Hedgerow

You were on it... Where did you go??? Fixed...
That's why I keep a hand written list at the house...
It's larger than this one...:msp_smile:

Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Heinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop
cobey?


----------



## moody

I'm not sure about the rest of you guy's but I'm ready to race. 

"I may not be the fastest chicken in the coop, but I don't give a cluck" Eleanor Roosevelt-1938


----------



## Homelite410

What kind of wood are we racing in? Hedge, oak? Something real humbling?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> What kind of wood are we racing in? Hedge, oak? Something real humbling?



Sorta grab bag of stuff... 
I'll try to keep the knots to a minnimum, but no promises...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Sorta grab bag of stuff...
> I'll try to keep the knots to a minnimum, but no promises...



Do you have soft wood?










That just sounds wrong.


----------



## moody

A good Hackberry cant would be fun


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> A good Hackberry cant would be fun



There should be some of that...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> Do you have soft wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just sounds wrong.



Thats OK, we's all frends here.


----------



## mdavlee

mweba said:


> Is Michael sending apple butter with those chains?? I'm all out



I don't have any more yet. I haven't been to visit my grandpa here lately. I should see them next weekend or so. I'm sure they'll come visit the new baby so maybe they can bring apple butter with them. I'm almost out myself. 

I might be able to slip an extra chain or 2 in with those 2 when you send them for a touch up. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I don't have any more yet. I haven't been to visit my grandpa here lately. I should see them next weekend or so. I'm sure they'll come visit the new baby so maybe they can bring apple butter with them. I'm almost out myself.
> 
> I might be able to slip an extra chain or 2 in with those 2 when you send them for a touch up. :msp_sneaky:



..:big_smile:


----------



## atvguns

Homelite410 said:


> What kind of wood are we racing in? Hedge, oak? Something real humbling?



I am bringing some pine to cut cant's out of.


----------



## Homelite410

atvguns said:


> I am bringing some pine to cut cant's out of.



Oh baby.... We can make "DIGGER" chain for those!!:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I am bringing some pine to cut cant's out of.



You da man!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> What kind of wood are we racing in? Hedge, oak? Something real humbling?



Hedge can be very humbling. Real humbling if it has been setting for a couple years. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RVALUE

I looked at about a 44 inch white oak with about a 25 foot log......  

Today.


----------



## RVALUE

My helper messed up Hedgerows gift, so I'll ship monday,. Or take it in person....

Headed to St. Louis.

maybe.


----------



## RVALUE

The funny part is, he messed up the PRINTING!

lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan if you keep it up This thread could hit 1300 pgs.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Guys there are some pictures of my 754G over in the Remington sticky thread,this is going to be a beast,I hope. It should be ready for the GTG. Bring on those David Bradleys.


----------



## RVALUE

never , impossible


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan glad your back we have missed you.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> never , impossible



Dan I picked up a 357 Shinny in a box this week,it's a complete saw,haven't had time to check it out yet. It looks like a keeper,to go along with my other top handle saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim you still going to try and make it to Perry tommorrow?


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim you still going to try and make it to Perry tommorrow?



Yes,unless something unforseen happens,should get there before noon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Been a long day...
Supposed to be 77 degrees here tomorrow..!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You were on it... Where did you go??? Fixed...
> That's why I keep a hand written list at the house...
> It's larger than this one...:msp_smile:
> 
> Freehand
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> Homelite410
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezelman
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyin low
> Heinerman "Muskogee"
> Jonsered Racket
> MX_Racer428
> Krook
> Workshop
> cobey?


 yep im planning on comming, with my two little echo's (and maybe some fixer uppers that need new homes :msp_biggrin:


----------



## cobey

do you need to register for saw races? do you have a class for my cs370 echo's or the little 42 cc poulan.....my old homelite is sssssllllloooowwww!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mo. Jim said:


> Guys there are some pictures of my 754G over in the Remington sticky thread,this is going to be a beast,I hope. It should be ready for the GTG. Bring on those David Bradleys.



Jim, if you're coming back to IA, bring it along so it can meet it's direct drive civilian brother.



Hedgerow said:


> Been a long day...
> Supposed to be 77 degrees here tomorrow..!



30ish up here, with more white stuff coming tomorrow


----------



## Homelite410

I think we have made it to 50 degrees and that spring thaw mess all around here. Bout the only thing to do is work in the shop.....


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Steve NW WI said:


> Jim, if you're coming back to IA, bring it along so it can meet it's direct drive civilian brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 30ish up here, with more white stuff coming tomorrow



How much white stuff is expected? I'm heading up to tomahawk this afternoon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is 35 as I type. supposed to be up in the 70's today. Still sloppy in spots.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Been a long day...
> Supposed to be 77 degrees here tomorrow..!



It's about 20 degrees out and snowing here, almost seems like hedgerows here.


----------



## specter29

Im at 30 degrees here and we supposed to get up to 3 inches today I'll be glad when its gone.


----------



## specter29

does anyone want a mall 2mg in a box mostly complete I think i got the bar with 1/2" chain also?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> does anyone want a mall 2mg in a box mostly complete I think i got the bar with 1/2" chain also?



Yep I do, just look thru my pile sure you can find something you would like.



My weather app is showing 80 for today, I'll be outside all day today.


----------



## specter29

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I do, just look thru my pile sure you can find something you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> My weather app is showing 80 for today, I'll be outside all day today.



ok ill toss it in and put your name on it WSC the chain looks to be at least 60% if not more


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like I need to load up some trading stuff. May not have time to run any saws. :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## specter29

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like I need to load up some trading stuff. May not have time to run any saws. :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



what ever room i have in the truck that is not taken up by my coolers, suitcase, tools, and my own running saws is gonna be the ones I need to clean house on. Made up my mind already that anything thats not big homelite or mac is going. as much as can fit under the tonneau cover. dont feel bad i still have to get the 797,890, and homie 2000 up and running again


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> do you need to register for saw races? do you have a class for my cs370 echo's or the little 42 cc poulan.....my old homelite is sssssllllloooowwww!



Don't worry. I'll have something that'll make your saw look fast.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

This one will be makin a showin at the GTG.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231727.htm


----------



## Homelite410

specter29 said:


> does anyone want a mall 2mg in a box mostly complete I think i got the bar with 1/2" chain also?



I just need a coil with fire..........


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I do, just look thru my pile sure you can find something you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> My weather app is showing 80 for today, I'll be outside all day today.



Did you happen to find me a 359 crank?


----------



## mweba

Homelite410 said:


> Did you happen to find me a 359 crank?



Got ya! With stuffers?


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Gumbo on Saturday... Available all day...
> You gonna show up???



Won't know until the Wednesday before. :msp_sad:


----------



## Homelite410

mweba said:


> Got ya! With stuffers?



Hmmmmm........ Is that so?:confused2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sarah has been in contact with Bailey's about some miscellaneous stuff, among that being power unit replacement for an 1127 stihl model saw. The timed re-build with supplied hand tools. Is there anyone interested in doing this on my bench Friday night? If not, we could always make Levi and Connor do it..
I have no doubt they could pull it off, if we told em' they had to...
Does anyone have a donor carcass of an 029 or 039 that's complete as a donor saw?
It would be better if an AS member volunteered to do it...
Mike???
Adam???
Kenneth???
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Hedgerow said:


> Sarah has been in contact with Bailey's about some miscellaneous stuff, among that being power unit replacement for an 1127 stihl model saw. The timed re-build with supplied hand tools. Is there anyone interested in doing this on my bench Friday night? If not, we could always make Levi and Connor do it..
> I have no doubt they could pull it off, if we told em' they had to...
> Does anyone have a donor carcass of an 029 or 039 that's complete as a donor saw?
> It would be better if an AS member volunteered to do it...
> Mike???
> Adam???
> Kenneth???
> :msp_thumbsup:



I have a complete 029 that runs even, how does this deal work?

Wendell, the gumbo is pretty good.......


----------



## Hedgerow

redheadwoodshed said:


> I have a complete 029 that runs even, how does this deal work?
> 
> Wendell, the gumbo is pretty good.......



From what I gathered, the saw is donated, and the powerhead is donated, then someone replaces the powerhead with Bailey's AM unit with the tools supplied with the kit that Bailey's sends with the unit.
The process is timed...
 
The saw is then given away. Via drawing, or raffle tickets or something like that, and the money donated to a charity of some sort... "not sure what the details are there" 
But, Sarah will enlighten us on the particulars...
Today...
I hope...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

Hedgerow said:


> Sarah has been in contact with Bailey's about some miscellaneous stuff, among that being power unit replacement for an 1127 stihl model saw. The timed re-build with supplied hand tools. Is there anyone interested in doing this on my bench Friday night? If not, we could always make Levi and Connor do it..
> I have no doubt they could pull it off, if we told em' they had to...
> Does anyone have a donor carcass of an 029 or 039 that's complete as a donor saw?
> It would be better if an AS member volunteered to do it...
> Mike???
> Adam???
> Kenneth???
> :msp_thumbsup:



If no one else will do it, I will. I'll even let Levi and Conner watch and then they can do it.:dunno:


----------



## Hedgerow

grandpatractor said:


> If no one else will do it, I will. I'll even let Levi and Conner watch and then they can do it.:dunno:



You sure you want those 2 to do that???
Their time might surprise ya... 
Of course you'd have to pry them off the 4 wheelers first.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sarah has been in contact with Bailey's about some miscellaneous stuff, among that being power unit replacement for an 1127 stihl model saw. The timed re-build with supplied hand tools. Is there anyone interested in doing this on my bench Friday night? If not, we could always make Levi and Connor do it..
> I have no doubt they could pull it off, if we told em' they had to...
> Does anyone have a donor carcass of an 029 or 039 that's complete as a donor saw?
> It would be better if an AS member volunteered to do it...
> Mike???
> Adam???
> Kenneth???
> :msp_thumbsup:



Hay I don't have a 290 to donate.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

grandpatractor said:


> If no one else will do it, I will. I'll even let Levi and Conner watch and then they can do it.:dunno:



Conner has already done a couple of them. I had to break a few things loose for him , but he does the rest.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sarah has been in contact with Bailey's about some miscellaneous stuff, among that being power unit replacement for an 1127 stihl model saw. The timed re-build with supplied hand tools. Is there anyone interested in doing this on my bench Friday night? If not, we could always make Levi and Connor do it..
> I have no doubt they could pull it off, if we told em' they had to...
> Does anyone have a donor carcass of an 029 or 039 that's complete as a donor saw?
> It would be better if an AS member volunteered to do it...
> Mike???
> Adam???
> Kenneth???
> :msp_thumbsup:




I will not dirty my hands on a pop cycle.


----------



## grandpatractor

Stumpys Customs said:


> Conner has already done a couple of them. I had to break a few things loose for him , but he does the rest.



Good , then maybe they can show me. Never done a 029 before! Didn't figure it was worth it! LOL


----------



## SawTroll

grandpatractor said:


> Good , then maybe they can show me. Never done a 029 before! Didn't figure it was worth it! LOL



I'm sure it isn't!


----------



## Homelite410

SawTroll said:


> I'm sure it isn't!



Bwahahahahahahaha...... Cough Cough.....  THAT is funny right there, I don't care who you are!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> From what I gathered, the saw is donated, and the powerhead is donated, then someone replaces the powerhead with Bailey's AM unit with the tools supplied with the kit that Bailey's sends with the unit.
> The process is timed...
> 
> The saw is then given away. Via drawing, or raffle tickets or something like that, and the money donated to a charity of some sort... "not sure what the details are there"
> But, Sarah will enlighten us on the particulars...
> Today...
> I hope...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



"...it's a short block kit with the tools to install it. I know they were timing the process but, the main thing is that the proceeds go to a good cause. Somebody would have to donate a 029/290, 310, or 039/390. Install the kit, and then donate, or raffle off the saw for a good cause of your choice...."

other than that, I would say no rules. I would love to see the kids do this! :adore:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Met Kenneth at Perry,Ks. today at a shop that is having a open house today and tomorrow. We talked to the Husky Rep for a while and cut some cookies with a 550 and a 562 auto tune. I kind of like that 562,but not well enough to buy one. They have alot of old iron that has been restored, a impressive display. Talked to the rep about going to the GTG and he was interested,but he has a open house in Emporia,Ks. that weekend. It would have been nice to see and run all the new saws.


----------



## specter29

specter29 said:


> what ever room i have in the truck that is not taken up by my coolers, suitcase, tools, and my own running saws is gonna be the ones I need to clean house on. Made up my mind already that anything thats not big homelite or mac is going. as much as can fit under the tonneau cover. dont feel bad i still have to get the 797,890, and homie 2000 up and running again



Well the 797,pm1000, and the homie 2000 live not sure on the 890 making a running appearance yet


----------



## cobey

I got a 108 dolmar that needs some help or used for parts (pm for details) and a couple of xl12's (in parts) Im bringing to the GTG to sell/trade I might
even sell the xl104 with nice 20" bar and new chain, its had a hard life but starts every time on the third pull 
not trying to get rich on them just want to find loving homes for them and maybe find one that trips my trigger   
thanks all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Met Kenneth at Perry,Ks. today at a shop that is having a open house today and tomorrow. We talked to the Husky Rep for a while and cut some cookies with a 550 and a 562 auto tune. I kind of like that 562,but not well enough to buy one. They have alot of old iron that has been restored, a impressive display. Talked to the rep about going to the GTG and he was interested,but he has a open house in Emporia,Ks. that weekend. It would have been nice to see and run all the new saws.



Had a great time also Jim That is a nice old remington you have to. Found out that the Husky Rep is one of my Neighbors. He said I could come over and run any saw he has. Have to Agree with Jim on the Husky 562 It is a nice saw. But I should wear out some of the ones I have first.:msp_smile::msp_smile: Ya right.....


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Hedgerow said:


> From what I gathered, the saw is donated, and the powerhead is donated, then someone replaces the powerhead with Bailey's AM unit with the tools supplied with the kit that Bailey's sends with the unit.
> The process is timed...
> 
> The saw is then given away. Via drawing, or raffle tickets or something like that, and the money donated to a charity of some sort... "not sure what the details are there"
> But, Sarah will enlighten us on the particulars...
> Today...
> I hope...
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll bring it along.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

redheadwoodshed said:


> I'll bring it along.



But I'm not working on it, it runs now. It won't if I work on it! And besides, I'd like to see a youngun do it. Consider 1 029 donated.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

I goofed, I have an 031, will that work?


----------



## workshop

*Gtg*

Is the Carthage GTG a 2 day event? If so is there camping available? This may sound stupid but is there electricity available too? I need it for medical condition.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Is the Carthage GTG a 2 day event? If so is there camping available? This may sound stupid but is there electricity available too? I need it for medical condition.:bang:



It's a 1 day event, but there's set up and stuff going on Friday afternoon...


----------



## Hedgerow

redheadwoodshed said:


> I goofed, I have an 031, will that work?



Uh... No...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> Did you happen to find me a 359 crank?



No but I haven't forgot you.


----------



## RVALUE

I know a person ( came to Octoberfest 11) seriously looking for a 562.

Cash....


----------



## specter29

The 562xp's are a good saw especially when ported :msp_wink:


----------



## wendell

Eddie, I'm in LA. Where's the gumbo?!?


----------



## redheadwoodshed

wendell said:


> Eddie, I'm in LA. Where's the gumbo?!?



Sorry Wendell, got to save it for the GTG, and besides, I'm about 200 miles south of Louisiana right now, you'd have to ride a boat to get here, it ain't THAT good.
Other than that, I'd say cattleman's cafe in Armistead, it's only open from Wednesday to Saturday. But they have some good gumbo. Or Mary's in Golden Meadow, it's good too.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks,22 days and counting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim and all raining there yet nothing here. It sure cooled off.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Jim and all raining there yet nothing here. It sure cooled off.



Morning Kennth,no rain here yet,just overcast and cool. 82 degrees yesterday and 42 today. If you get a chance check the mdl.# on that remington.


----------



## Sagetown

redheadwoodshed said:


> Sorry Wendell, got to save it for the GTG, and besides, I'm about 200 miles south of Louisiana right now, you'd have to ride a boat to get here, it ain't THAT good.
> Other than that, I'd say cattleman's cafe in Armistead, it's only open from Wednesday to Saturday. But they have some good gumbo. Or Mary's in Golden Meadow, it's good too.



Hello Eddie. I figured wendell wouldn't find you on dry land when he said he was in LA. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got in from the shop...
I know now, why I don't work construction..
I'd go broke...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Just got in from the shop...
> I know now, why I don't work construction..
> I'd go broke...



Me too I'm slow and not very accurate carpenter, but that looks like the perfect place to hang out Matt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


>



What's the matter, stove pipe didn't reach the sky?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt That looks good I hope its not so cool we have to use the shop for more than coffe break with Steve and Jim.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, so much for the beautiful weather Friday... Not a problem though with some Hedge and Silver Maple scraps in the stove burning nicely! Now to clean pistols and get ready to sand a couple floors.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too I'm slow and not very accurate carpenter, but that looks like the perfect place to hang out Matt.



It's a job I been needing to do for a while now...
That spot just to the left of the stove is yours...
Just to the right is Dan's...
You guys will have to adjust the temp yourselves...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt That looks good I hope its not so cool we have to use the shop for more than coffe break with Steve and Jim.:wink2::wink2:



I sure hope the weather is good Kenneth... But if it ain't, we'll race in the rain...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What's the matter, stove pipe didn't reach the sky?



Not sure how tall it is, but it sure drafts good...
Keeps my cup of coffee real hot too...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:wink2:


Hedgerow said:


> I sure hope the weather is good Kenneth... But if it ain't, we'll race in the rain...




Iwill definately bring a rain coat.:msp_scared::msp_scared:




Hedgerow said:


> It's a job I been needing to do for a while now...
> That spot just to the left of the stove is yours...
> Just to the right is Dan's...
> You guys will have to adjust the temp yourselves...




Have a chair can adjust temp.:wink2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> It's a job I been needing to do for a while now...
> That spot just to the left of the stove is yours...
> Just to the right is Dan's...
> You guys will have to adjust the temp yourselves...



Yeh well,Dan will have to settle for front and center unless he gets there early friday morning. ARRP has lawyers to protect us senior citizens from discrimination.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Yeh well,Dan will have to settle for front and center unless he gets there early friday morning. ARRP has lawyers to protect us senior citizens from discrimination.:msp_biggrin:



Theres an outlet to the right of it I put there for someone to plug a coffee pot into...
And stuff...
Just sayin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim you woke up on the wrong side of the bed thowing the word Lawyers around like that.

Just invited Forrest to join A.S. Oh and I will take him up on running some of the saws he has.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


>



Great job on closing in the walls and the stove. A shop just does not feel right on a cool day without a place to toast the rear:msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I sure hope the weather is good Kenneth... But if it ain't, we'll race in the rain...



I'll bring something to keep people cutting dry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> I'll bring something to keep people cutting dry.



Matt I'll hold his umbrella while you cut.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt I'll hold his umbrella while you cut.



I'm from Missouri. We just use tarp and bailin wire and duct tape the hole's.


----------



## john taliaferro

It looks like a thunder storm again been getting some nice rain . Got a nice 30" walnut yesterday ,so i laid back watched the race today . Saw o its fast, started to shine it up but decided it was to ugly to shine .


----------



## grandpatractor

OK, I had an idea! I know that is hard to believe, but here goes.

I was reading a thread a while back that ol Tom Hall was thinking is isn't feasible to hand sharpen a chain as it isn't any faster than a ground chain.
He didn't think a hand filed would be any faster than a Stihl chain out of the box. I was wondering if someone can bring a saw with a 20 brand new Stihl chain. RS or RSC or what ever it is that is comparable to oregon LGX. We can do a couple of cuts and time it and then I will file it with a roller guide and see what happens. I don't use Stihl chain and just figured someone coming does. You can even film and time me if you want.:msp_confused:


----------



## moody

From my experience my hand filed chains are faster than ground chains. But I've never had a silvey around either. Id be game for a test. What saw and bar combo I'll round file one to test for it. I've got a 362 with a 20 in b&c if you'd be in that ball park I'd have a chain ready.


----------



## RVALUE

It just hailed so much for about an hour east of Lebanon, that I have hearing damage, (ringing) it was ALMOST as loud as the ......... never mind..


Carry on.

d


----------



## grandpatractor

moody said:


> From my experience my hand filed chains are faster than ground chains. But I've never had a silvey around either. Id be game for a test. What saw and bar combo I'll round file one to test for it. I've got a 362 with a 20 in b&c if you'd be in that ball park I'd have a chain ready.



I'm just looking for someone to bring a saw of any brand with a 20' bar and a new Stihl RSK chain just out of the box. I have a file guide and files. 

I agree that a hand filed chain is faster. Thall says he has never seen anyone do it and I just run oregon LGX. Maybe I'll be wrong. To me- a sharp chain is one that you can let go of the front handle and the saw will continue to eat its way through the wood with out any down pressure. If I have to push it down it is dull. Maybe I'll be converted to Stihl chain.


----------



## moody

grandpatractor said:


> I'm just looking for someone to bring a saw of any brand with a 20' bar and a new Stihl RSK chain just out of the box. I have a file guide and files.
> 
> I agree that a hand filed chain is faster. Thall says he has never seen anyone do it and I just run oregon LGX. Maybe I'll be wrong. To me- a sharp chain is one that you can let go of the front handle and the saw will continue to eat its way through the wood with out any down pressure. If I have to push it down it is dull. Maybe I'll be converted to Stihl chain.



Stihl chain is good stuff. Holds a great edge I use Oregon most of the time unless cutting hedge then I use Carlton. I can get Oregon cheaper than Stihl most of the time is the only reason I don't run more of it. So 3/8 or .325 I'll bring a saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

grandpatractor said:


> I'm just looking for someone to bring a saw of any brand with a 20' bar and a new Stihl RSK chain just out of the box. I have a file guide and files.
> 
> I agree that a hand filed chain is faster. Thall says he has never seen anyone do it and I just run oregon LGX. Maybe I'll be wrong. To me- a sharp chain is one that you can let go of the front handle and the saw will continue to eat its way through the wood with out any down pressure. If I have to push it down it is dull. Maybe I'll be converted to Stihl chain.



I know exactly what you're saying, and we'll do that...
The chain needs to be a 3/8 RSC... 
Out of the box...


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Will the black locust be blooming?


----------



## RVALUE

redheadwoodshed said:


> Will the black locust be blooming?



Why, you bringing honey bees?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Why, you bringing honey bees?



I sent you a text when I found all them bees a couple weeks ago Dan, but I didn't hear back.
Thought you may want to add them to your collection...
And we don't have any Black Locust around here..
Just those miserable Honey locusts...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,20 days and counting,haveing coffee and waiting for that rain and snow mix they predicted.


----------



## john taliaferro

You :cool2: for 70 Jim , neaver mind thats tommrow . Ive just been putting on heavy clothes then pealing in the truck that way when it gets cold again i got stuff with me. But that doesn't work cause i got clothes everwhere, and can't find my coat .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> You :cool2: for 70 Jim , neaver mind thats tommrow . Ive just been putting on heavy clothes then pealing in the truck that way when it gets cold again i got stuff with me. But that doesn't work cause i got clothes everwhere, and can't find my coat .



Now that's funny right there...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> And we don't have any Black Locust around here..
> Just those miserable Honey locusts...



Got a 3" bruise on my calf right now from a little ditch clearing of those miserable things last week. My chain grabbed a little limb that I had already dropped, and shot about a 4" thorn right in my leg. I was jumping around screaming like a little girl , all the while my 13 year old daughter was laughing at me. It was all fun and games til I showed her my blood soaked sock. Those things are mean! There are a very, very few Black locusts left in Sek. The last one I saw was at a golf course here in Fort Scott that they were cutting down about ten years ago. But no shortage at all of the honey variety, it grows everywhere like a weed!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Got a 3" bruise on my calf right now from a little ditch clearing of those miserable things last week. My chain grabbed a little limb that I had already dropped, and shot about a 4" thorn right in my leg. I was jumping around screaming like a little girl , all the while my 13 year old daughter was laughing at me. It was all fun and games til I showed her my blood soaked sock. Those things are mean! There are a very, very few Black locusts left in Sek. The last one I saw was at a golf course here in Fort Scott that they were cutting down about ten years ago. But no shortage at all of the honey variety, it grows everywhere like a weed!



I figure if there were a crown of thorns to be made, those would be the worst I can think of...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Been over in the Joplin area working last week. Here's a few pic's.

The tree that we were supposed to carve was a little on the hollow side so we provided a new one.














Old school vintage golfer in knickers. Waiting for the sun to poke through so I can go over today and detail the face and the hands then its torchin time!

We are gonna mount it on the old hollow base and put a vintage wood driver in his hands with a ball on a wire connected to the club, making it look he has just launched the ball.

Its on hole #17 tee box at the Briarbrook Country Club.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

RVALUE said:


> Why, you bringing honey bees?



No, just love the smell!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Did we get a donated 029/290 yet? I know a guy who might hook us up if we are still in need. Or I'm sure I have enough parts to build like 2 or 3 1127 saws, but they may not look pretty!


----------



## moody

lumberjackchef said:


> Did we get a donated 029/290 yet? I know a guy who might hook us up if we are still in need. Or I'm sure I have enough parts to build like 2 or 3 1127 saws, but they may not look pretty!



They're creamsicle saw's, they weren't pretty to begin with :hmm3grin2orange: haha


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Did we get a donated 029/290 yet? I know a guy who might hook us up if we are still in need. Or I'm sure I have enough parts to build like 2 or 3 1127 saws, but they may not look pretty!



Not officially yet... If you can secure one, go for it and we'll put one together!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

This saw needs traded for something cheap and operable... With a chain break...
It's dirty, but very nice cosmetically...


----------



## moody

That's a pretty nice 330. I'd like to find something to work on. I'm gonna go pick up a couple Husqvarna 44's this week. Hopefully I can make one saw from the 2. I've never ran one but I'm up for something new.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> This saw needs traded for something cheap and operable... With a chain break...
> It's dirty, but very nice cosmetically...



You actually own a Homelite? Is it Stumpbroke?


----------



## pdqdl

moody said:


> I'm from Missouri. We just use tarp and bailin wire and duct tape the hole's.



That takes too long. 45-55 gallon trash bag! 

Throw it over the top, stick yer head and arms out, and you're ready for work in the rain. For some really top-notch rain gear, add a hard hat with a rain-gutter, some good boots, and that'll do you for all day long.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> You actually own a Homelite? Is it Stumpbroke?



Nope... It belongs to a good friend of mine, who needs to swap it for something more utilitarian...
If I'm gonna be servicing his saws, this one should be swapped to someone who collects Homelites.
He needs smaller, uglier, and safer...
:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... It belongs to a good friend of mine, who needs to swap it for something more utilitarian...
> If I'm gonna be servicing his saws, this one should be swapped to someone who collects Homelites.
> He needs smaller, uglier, and safer...
> :msp_wink:



A hack saw?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Nope... It belongs to a good friend of mine, who needs to swap it for something more utilitarian...
> If I'm gonna be servicing his saws, this one should be swapped to someone who collects Homelites.
> He needs smaller, uglier, and safer...
> :msp_wink:



Like a PS-401??:msp_w00t: Bwahahahaha


----------



## specter29

got another orange saw coming with me :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> got another orange saw coming with me :msp_wink:



Fat Boy Mo is headed on vacation to SW MO???


----------



## WoodChuck'r




----------



## Showme

*Thinning collection*

I'm bringing the following units to the GTG. I've simply got to sell a few to make some room. Let me know if there is an interest. If not I'll leave whatever at home so I can bring a few more to run. I'm having to be choosey about who gets a road trip and who doesn't.

MS260 Pro---Snellerized. Like new
346XP by Treesling'r excellent cond.
MS460 by Treesling'r
MS440 not ported but with all the other goodies, nice saw (I just have 3x440's so even though they're my favorite I figure 1 can go)
Sachs Dolmar 112 runs good needs oiler checked out

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Like a PS-401??:msp_w00t: Bwahahahaha



YES!!!

I also found a place to hang this thing... Maybe I aught to use it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop
cobey
Wigglesworth

Just updated!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Freehand
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1
> Stumpy +3 or 5
> Sunfish
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3 or 4
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns +3
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> 2-chains???
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> Homelite410
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezelman
> wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> BarneyB???
> Wood Doctor
> Flyin low
> Heinerman "Muskogee"
> Jonsered Racket
> MX_Racer428
> Krook
> Workshop
> cobey
> Wigglesworth
> 
> Just updated!!!



I see wigg's name been wantin to catch up with him, wiggs I disconnected my home phone call my cell phone when you get time no hurry.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I also found a place to hang this thing... Maybe I aught to use it...



You haven't used it yet? Can I give it a try when I'm down there? I want one but would like to try that out.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You haven't used it yet? Can I give it a try when I'm down there? I want one but would like to try that out.



Sure!!! Gotta figure out how myself!!!


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, Considering this is my first GTG, Besides saws, what do I need to bring? Wife is wondering about food. (personally as long as saws are involved food takes a distant 2nd.) But she worries about things like that. If it's a potluck, she is a wonderful cook.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

workshop said:


> (personally as long as saws are involved food takes a distant 2nd.)




:waaaht: *DID YOU JUST F###ING SAY THAT!?* :waaaht:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Sure!!! Gotta figure out how myself!!!



I got some jigs I'll bring with me that make for fast and easy setup. All you need is a good straight 2x10 a couple feet longer than the log you want to mill and you can be ready to make your first cut parallel with the pith in less than 5 minutes. 

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Considering this is my first GTG, Besides saws, what do I need to bring? Wife is wondering about food. (personally as long as saws are involved food takes a distant 2nd.) But she worries about things like that. If it's a potluck, she is a wonderful cook.



Yes... Women folk worry about these things...
Food is covered though... 
Simple fare, but we got lots of things to do, and little time to get r done...
Breakfast at 7:30 is covered.. Snack bacon during the day, and pizza / gumbo around noon... 
We all good..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Women folk worry about these things...
> Food is covered though...
> Simple fare, but we got lots of things to do, and little time to get r done...
> Breakfast at 7:30 is covered.. Snack bacon during the day, and pizza / gumbo around noon...
> We all good..



Sounds like a busy GTG, we all know my saws are fast so I just volunteer to cook or help with logistics of the gtg.

Edit: except when I'm saw trading with Les.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sounds like a busy GTG, we all know my saws are fast so I just volunteer to cook or help with logistics of the gtg.
> 
> Edit: except when I'm saw trading with Les.



There's a deep fryer with your name on it buddy...


----------



## moody

Good morning fella's. Anyone getting tired of March yet?


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey matt, what are we gonna be racing on? Gotta try to pack light. Any softwoods? all I hear is of this hard "hedge". Anything worth bringing a big bar?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sounds like a busy GTG, we all know my saws are fast so I just volunteer to cook or help with logistics of the gtg.
> 
> Edit: except when I'm saw trading with Les.




Yep


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Hey matt, what are we gonna be racing on? Gotta try to pack light. Any softwoods? all I hear is of this hard "hedge". Anything worth bringing a big bar?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



HAHAHA!!!! Pack light? Your riding down with me and Sarah, I never heard of "pack light.":msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI

moody said:


> Good morning fella's. Anyone getting tired of March yet?



No, let me know when it gets here. For the record, I'm dang sick of February, and it can end any time.


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Hey matt, what are we gonna be racing on? Gotta try to pack light. Any softwoods? all I hear is of this hard "hedge". Anything worth bringing a big bar?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yes... 48+" Pecan logs for the big bars...
Some soft wood cants and hard cants... 
Knots and splits... Gravel and nails... 
:msp_wink:

For all the big bar players, I want those pecan stubs sliced and diced into 1" thick cookies...
Make em' look like wagon wheels...
Take some home for smokin' fodder...

For those who cant cut straight, Les will show you how to do it...
:msp_biggrin:

And bring hundreds of deviled eggs...


----------



## Hedgerow

Came home to this last night...
Ethan welded up a couple more saw bucks for me...







Hope they hold together...
Don't stand under em'...
:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Came home to this last night...
> Ethan welded up a couple more saw bucks for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they hold together...
> Don't stand under em'...
> :msp_scared:



I don't think I would trust that with a 48" pecan:rolleyes2:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Came home to this last night...
> Ethan welded up a couple more saw bucks for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they hold together...
> Don't stand under em'...
> :msp_scared:



What's that saw there on the floor? Looks like it needs a home :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I don't think I would trust that with a 48" pecan:rolleyes2:



Not in a hundred years...


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> What's that saw there on the floor? Looks like it needs a home :msp_biggrin:



That's Mweba's open port 350... It's been getting a little workout from time to time...
Runs great! Needs to ingest a little more sawdust though...
:hungry:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Came home to this last night...
> Ethan welded up a couple more saw bucks for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they hold together...
> Don't stand under em'...
> :msp_scared:



looks good but could use a wider base to keep from tipping.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks good but could use a wider base to keep from tipping.



Not if it's lashed to a trailer...
:msp_wink:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Not if it's lashed to a trailer...
> :msp_wink:



es verdad


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> That's Mweba's open port 350... It's been getting a little workout from time to time...
> Runs great! Needs to ingest a little more sawdust though...
> :hungry:



That's a good runnin' saw. Why'd you kill it? haha


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> That's a good runnin' saw. Why'd you kill it? haha



They run better after ingesting at least a pound of sawdust and throwing the ash out the exhaust...
Even Treemonkey will tell ya that!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> HAHAHA!!!! Pack light? Your riding down with me and Sarah, I never heard of "pack light.":msp_confused:



I have to pack light due to riding with you and sarah, and then theres jake and jd. I hope we take the trophy for most saws in one vehicle.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> I have to pack light due to riding with you and sarah, and then theres jake and jd. I hope we take the trophy for most saws in one vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Just remember...
If it's a choice between a Jonsered, and fish, the saw gets left behind...
Never the fish!!!
:amazed:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> They run better after ingesting at least a pound of sawdust and throwing the ash out the exhaust...
> Even Treemonkey will tell ya that!!!
> :msp_biggrin:



Helps compression right? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> I have to pack light due to riding with you and sarah, and then theres jake and jd. I hope we take the trophy for most saws in one vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Does a 20' tandem axle trailer count for that there competition of how many saws?


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> Just remember...
> If it's a choice between a Jonsered, and fish, the saw gets left behind...
> Never the fish!!!
> :amazed:



Yeah those huskys are soo much better. 
Least its not a stihl
Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Yeah those huskys are soo much better.
> Least its not a stihl
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I like orange. :msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I like orange. :msp_smile:



And red.:msp_smile:


----------



## jonsered raket

They all cut thats all that matters to me. If its running and working its a decent saw in my mind, as long as it puts wood on the ground.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sawnami

Anyone know of a source for a back handle for a 2094? Got a friend looking for one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Well look at what my good buddy Dan dropped off to me today... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

The ultimate air tool companion...


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Yeah those huskys are soo much better.
> Least its not a stihl



At least I have the fortune to Lighten your load by 1 saw for your return trip! I can't wait to get that bad boy home!!


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Did we get a donated 029/290 yet? I know a guy who might hook us up if we are still in need. Or I'm sure I have enough parts to build like 2 or 3 1127 saws, but they may not look pretty!



What do we need a 290 for?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> What do we need a 290 for?



The "Bailey's short block swap"...You'll have to go back a few pages to get the particulars...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> At least I have the fortune to Lighten your load by 1 saw for your return trip! I can't wait to get that bad boy home!!



You ain't buying that 2186 are ya? Don't do it, its no good.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jonsered raket

Lol ol junker fit for the scrap pile, jk mike. I d like to lean her out a tad and try against the 385 again, i always seem to be a tad rich It seems to consistently be gaining power though......when the chains sharp. Hopefully ill get a few more tanks through before MO

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

I could bring a 290, my brother has one. As long as I get it back lol

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Lol ol junker fit for the scrap pile, jk mike. I d like to lean her out a tad and try against the 385 again, i always seem to be a tad rich It seems to consistently be gaining power though......when the chains sharp. Hopefully ill get a few more tanks through before MO
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Do as you wish my friend so long as it has a good, un molested mahle cylinder to put on it!!

You shold race andy then swap bars n chains and then race again......
Just sayin:msp_tongue:


----------



## jonsered raket

We did that last time. Im sharper hes faster. Now to work on the faster part

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The ultimate air tool companion...



Cool, I'll check that web site here in a few.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

This thread was hoping till about 5:30 then it died.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> The ultimate air tool companion...



You'll have to come up with a better trophy.


----------



## cobey

Man I can't wait until the get together! What's the rules on chainsaw races? I have never seen one.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Man I can't wait until the get together! What's the rules on chainsaw races? I have never seen one.



Pretty simple. The new guys let the old guys win..:msp_tongue:


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> Man I can't wait until the get together! What's the rules on chainsaw races? I have never seen one.



+1. 

Hey cobey good to see some more members popping up in SEK! Where you located? I'm just about 15 miles north of Arma, just south of Fort Scott. I've been driving through Pittsburg everyday to get to a carving job I've been working on at Briarbrook Country club in Joplin. We're almost finished with it finally! Here's a couple of pics!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Man I can't wait until the get together! What's the rules on chainsaw races? I have never seen one.



We try not to encumber ourselves with too many rules...
Ported or stock pretty much...
If a stock owner wants to punch a hole in the muffler, that's ok...
Since we all do it to our work saws...


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Pretty simple. The new guys let the old guys win..:msp_tongue:



I know someone with a 62cc stock Efco, that stands a pretty good chance in the 65cc and under stock class... :msp_sneaky:
Sharpen that chain, and don't mess up the changeovers, and the Efco's will be vindicated!!!


----------



## Dave Boyt

Lumberjackchef, that's some outstanding wood carving! I'll have to go by there next time I'm in Joplin to see it. Look forward to meeting you at the GTG.


----------



## logging22

lumberjackchef said:


> Been over in the Joplin area working last week. Here's a few pic's.
> 
> The tree that we were supposed to carve was a little on the hollow side so we provided a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school vintage golfer in knickers. Waiting for the sun to poke through so I can go over today and detail the face and the hands then its torchin time!
> 
> We are gonna mount it on the old hollow base and put a vintage wood driver in his hands with a ball on a wire connected to the club, making it look he has just launched the ball.
> 
> Its on hole #17 tee box at the Briarbrook Country Club.




Hey brother. Do you do the carving for the Timberfest in Doniphan, Mo?? If not, you have a twin that does!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> +1.
> 
> Hey cobey good to see some more members popping up in SEK! Where you located? I'm just about 15 miles north of Arma, just south of Fort Scott. I've been driving through Pittsburg everyday to get to a carving job I've been working on at Briarbrook Country club in Joplin. We're almost finished with it finally! Here's a couple of pics!





That is some outstanding work.:msp_thumbup:



Hedgerow said:


> I know someone with a 62cc stock Efco, that stands a pretty good chance in the 65cc and under stock class... :msp_sneaky:
> Sharpen that chain, and don't mess up the changeovers, and the Efco's will be vindicated!!!



That saw is a freak. I think steve and stumpy aren't telling us something.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Not sure if we have any duck dynasty fans here, but I've grown to like them. The show is funny, but their faith is inspiring. 

Duck Dynasty Star Jase Robertson Talks About Hollywood and His Strong Faith in Jesus - Inspirational Video


----------



## Hedgerow

Goodbye old friend...

:too_sad:






After countless re-fills and sprocket saving episodes, my longest lived greaser fell to it's demise at 9:47 PM last night...


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if we have any duck dynasty fans here, but I've grown to like them. The show is funny, but their faith is inspiring.
> 
> Duck Dynasty Star Jase Robertson Talks About Hollywood and His Strong Faith in Jesus - Inspirational Video



I caught some of their video's the other night before we talked. Kinda had me thinking.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> :too_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After countless re-fills and sprocket saving episodes, my longest lived greaser fell to it's demise at 9:47 PM last night...



my condolences to you and your family


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> :too_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After countless re-fills and sprocket saving episodes, my longest lived greaser fell to it's demise at 9:47 PM last night...



They say there's no crying in baseball. Well this isn't baseball, let it out my friend.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if we have any duck dynasty fans here, but I've grown to like them. The show is funny, but their faith is inspiring.
> 
> Duck Dynasty Star Jase Robertson Talks About Hollywood and His Strong Faith in Jesus - Inspirational Video



Every body always told me I look like the main dude in that show, I watched it a while back and I really do look like him. If I ever need a stunt double I should call him.


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> :too_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After countless re-fills and sprocket saving episodes, my longest lived greaser fell to it's demise at 9:47 PM last night...



I understand your loss, hope this doesnt postpone hedgefest. Itll get better with time

Sent from my wireless communication receiver using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> I understand your loss, hope this doesnt postpone hedgefest. Itll get better with time
> 
> Sent from my wireless communication receiver using Tapatalk 2



It won't... 

Greasy would have wanted it that way...


----------



## mweba

Hedgerow said:


> It won't...
> 
> Greasy would have wanted it that way...



Death panel victim?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It won't...
> 
> Greasy would have wanted it that way...



Was he survived by any other in the grease family or are you going to be running dry for a while?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Was he survived by any other in the grease family or are you going to be running dry for a while?



He was the last in his line... 

:msp_unsure:

[video=youtube;MR1tGp5EJVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MR1tGp5EJVY[/video]


----------



## jonsered raket

I smell a charity thread for greasy.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> I smell a charity thread for greasy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



He was too proud for that... He'd come out of the trash can and get me...:spam:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> He was too proud for that... He'd come out of the trash can and get me...:spam:



I Will Always Love You - YouTube

I know it hurts but Whitney's got this covered for you dude.


----------



## moody

Ok so back to saw's and stuff. Anyone get any new one's or project saw's ? The only 2 AT saw's I haven't run yet are the 545/550 will anyone be bringing any? Couple more saw's on my wanna try list are but not limited to : Stihl 201, I want one more stab at the 261, 441, Husqvarna 357 to say I have and I have a guilty pleasure for Dolmar/Makita stuff.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

moody said:


> I Will Always Love You - YouTube
> 
> I know it hurts but Whitney's got this covered for you dude.



she was quite an attractive and talented person before that f****** crack got ahold of her. rip


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> Ok so back to saw's and stuff. Anyone get any new one's or project saw's ? The only 2 AT saw's I haven't run yet are the 545/550 will anyone be bringing any? Couple more saw's on my wanna try list are but not limited to : Stihl 201, I want one more stab at the 261, 441, Husqvarna 357 to say I have and I have a guilty pleasure for Dolmar/Makita stuff.



I have a old 6401 with a new piston and cylinder of the bigbore family. Does that count. and a efco 962 that needed a little love.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> +1.
> 
> Hey cobey good to see some more members popping up in SEK! Where you located? I'm just about 15 miles north of Arma, just south of Fort Scott. I've been driving through Pittsburg everyday to get to a carving job I've been working on at Briarbrook Country club in Joplin. We're almost finished with it finally! Here's a couple of pics!


 Im really in franklin KS, btw nice work on the statue!!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> +1.
> 
> Hey cobey good to see some more members popping up in SEK! Where you located? I'm just about 15 miles north of Arma, just south of Fort Scott. I've been driving through Pittsburg everyday to get to a carving job I've been working on at Briarbrook Country club in Joplin. We're almost finished with it finally! Here's a couple of pics!


 wow just wow thats neat!!


----------



## Natty Bumppo

moody said:


> Ok so back to saw's and stuff. Anyone get any new one's or project saw's ? The only 2 AT saw's I haven't run yet are the 545/550 will anyone be bringing any?



Got a Husky 555 that's just over a week old. Got about 4 tankfuls of fuel through it so far. Sorry, no 545 or 550's in my arsenal.


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have a old 6401 with a new piston and cylinder of the bigbore family. Does that count. and a efco 962 that needed a little love.



I'd run them


----------



## moody

Natty Bumppo said:


> Got a Husky 555 that's just over a week old. Got about 4 tankfuls of fuel through it so far. Sorry, no 545 or 550's in my arsenal.



In my opinion probably one of the most under rated saws on the market. Sweet saws so smooth and surprisingly strong. One of the best bang for your buck saws Husqvarna has.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Goodbye old friend...
> 
> :too_sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After countless re-fills and sprocket saving episodes, my longest lived greaser fell to it's demise at 9:47 PM last night...



I can't get over the fact that you're a greaser. I thought only people in the Firewood Forum still did that.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I can't get over the fact that you're a greaser. I thought only people in the Firewood Forum still did that.



I got 3 Forrester bars..
You grease them, or whine later...
And I used it to mark links when sharpening...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I got 3 Forrester bars..
> You grease them, or whine later...
> And I used it to mark links when sharpening...



I still do both and I only have one forrester bar. Thats just me. That little hole in the bar is like a grease zirk. its there to be greased once in a while.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Well look at what my good buddy Dan dropped off to me today... :msp_sneaky:



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
:baffle:
It's so cute...


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

moody said:


> Ok so back to saw's and stuff. Anyone get any new one's or project saw's ? The only 2 AT saw's I haven't run yet are the 545/550 will anyone be bringing any? Couple more saw's on my wanna try list are but not limited to : Stihl 201, I want one more stab at the 261, 441, Husqvarna 357 to say I have and I have a guilty pleasure for Dolmar/Makita stuff.



I've got a pretty hot 550 that I might let you put your hands on, no molesting though!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I still do both and I only have one forrester bar. Thats just me. That little hole in the bar is like a grease zirk. its there to be greased once in a while.



Yeah I grease too. Been doing it for over 30 years. Still got the original bar on my original saw. Used it this evening. Even if, as some say, it doesn't help it dang sure don't hurt. Plus old habits are pretty well ingrained by now. If I disturb my preparatory routine ill forget something else; like bar oil or mix or adjust the chain or starting. Just sayin


----------



## Stumpys Customs

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/232204.htm

Just sayin.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> Yeah I grease too. Been doing it for over 30 years. Still got the original bar on my original saw. Used it this evening. Even if, as some say, it doesn't help it dang sure don't hurt. Plus old habits are pretty well ingrained by now. If I disturb my preparatory routine ill forget something else; like bar oil or mix or adjust the chain or starting. Just sayin



Yup... And any guy that mills will tell ya most of the bar oil is slung outward off the chain and never makes it to the "oilomatic" sprocket...
Just grease the damn thing....
:msp_mad:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

:cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## moody

mx_racer428 said:


> I've got a pretty hot 550 that I might let you put your hands on, no molesting though!



I won't treat it poorly I promise. Only soft wood and i won't push .


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks.19 days and counting.


----------



## moody

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks.19 days and counting.



16 by my count. But I like where you're going with this :biggrin: maybe in good spirit we should start a chainsaw Hanukkah. The first day of Hedgefest , the bearded wizard chainsaw dealer Amish guy gave to me......1 gallon of bar oil and some parts to a 350.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

moody said:


> I won't treat it poorly I promise. Only soft wood and i won't push .



PSH!! I don't know if that saw has even seen soft wood yet?


----------



## Homelite410

moody said:


> I won't treat it poorly I promise. Only soft wood and i won't push .



If you have a saw that you can"t push............... WHY OWN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

homelite410 said:


> if you have a saw that you can"t push............... Why own it!!!!!!!



ding ding!!! Winner!!!!


----------



## wendell

Homelite410 said:


> If you have a saw that you can"t push............... WHY OWN IT!!!!!!!



Or, you could just sharpen your chain.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Or, you could just sharpen your chain.



Coming from the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Just reiterating...... 


If anyone has Poulan / Craftsman stuff (preferably the 3300 or 3800/4000 chassis) they wanna sell or trade bring it along - I just may be interested!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Coming from the sharpest tool in the shed.



Dan talking about sharp tools makes me cringe:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Got 5 loads of limestone coming this morning...
Hope he dumps it in the right spot!!!


----------



## Homelite410

wendell said:


> Or, you could just sharpen your chain.



Point well taken, but you all know what I mean!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

it's on like Donkey Kong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdavlee

wendell said:


> Or, you could just sharpen your chain.



Why would they do that? I thought I had half the chains in Missouri here to sharpen


----------



## moody

Stumpys Customs said:


> it's on like Donkey Kong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A man of supreme intelligence you are sir. I'll be there with my chain's sqaure.......ish


----------



## Hedgerow

Look at this garbage!!! 75 degrees a week ago and now this...
Iowa needs to shut those damn fans off...
They're blowing Wisconsin's snow down here again...:msp_angry:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Look at this garbage!!! 75 degrees a week ago and now this...
> Iowa needs to shut those damn fans off...
> They're blowing Wisconsin's snow down here again...:msp_angry:



Hey!! Send that back this way please..


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Look at this garbage!!! 75 degrees a week ago and now this...
> Iowa needs to shut those damn fans off...
> They're blowing Wisconsin's snow down here again...:msp_angry:



It could be worse. You could be in Kansas.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bringin' it forward with an update... 

Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop
cobey
Wigglesworth
Komatsuvarna +1


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Look at this garbage!!! 75 degrees a week ago and now this...
> Iowa needs to shut those damn fans off...
> They're blowing Wisconsin's snow down here again...:msp_angry:



Bout 3-4" here and it's still coming down. Supposed to be Spring right? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> It could be worse. You could be in Kansas.



Whats that supposed to mean. Stumpy got smart with us Kansas boys and now look at him. all because he didn't use smillies.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats that supposed to mean. Stumpy got smart with us Kansas boys and now look at him. all because he didn't use smillies.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:



Impossible for me to get smart.:msp_w00t:


----------



## logging22

WoodChuck'r said:


> Just reiterating......
> 
> 
> If anyone has Poulan / Craftsman stuff (preferably the 3300 or 3800/4000 chassis) they wanna sell or trade bring it along - I just may be interested!




OH, i got one of those and stuff. I'll bring it for ya.:msp_wink:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... And any guy that mills will tell ya most of the bar oil is slung outward off the chain and never makes it to the "oilomatic" sprocket...
> Just grease the damn thing....
> :msp_mad:



Well...far be it from me to pick a fight...but I don't grease.

30 years of chainsaw work...never lost a nose sprocket yet. At least not from bearing failure. I've had quite a few bars wear out or get pinched/destroyed on the tip.


----------



## moody

pdqdl said:


> Well...far be it from me to pick a fight...but I don't grease.
> 
> 30 years of chainsaw work...never lost a nose sprocket yet. At least not from bearing failure. I've had quite a few bars wear out or get pinched/destroyed on the tip.



I lost 2 cutting Hedge post's.  good news is dealer replaced them because the tip shouldn't have failed.


----------



## workshop

It could be worse. I'll take blowing snow and 20 degrees over 110 in August and having to work on rooftop units anyday. 
I can put on more clothes but can only take off so much and still be legal.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> OH, i got one of those and stuff. I'll bring it for ya.:msp_wink:



Les did you get your 084 running right yet?


----------



## logging22

Mo. Jim said:


> Les did you get your 084 running right yet?



Runs great. But, i lost a piece. One of the funny shaped nuts that holds the carb box on. Just went missing. Tore up the whole shop with no luck. Looking for one, with no luck. Maybe one of the fellas here have one laying around.:msp_razz:


----------



## atvguns

Still coming down


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Dang!


Isn't that quite a bit of snowfall for where you're @ in Mizzurruh....???


----------



## atvguns

WoodChuck'r said:


> Dang!
> 
> 
> Isn't that quite a bit of snowfall for where you're @ in Mizzurruh....???



the last few years yes, but in the 80's we had as much as 2 feet


----------



## moody

WoodChuck'r said:


> Dang!
> 
> 
> Isn't that quite a bit of snowfall for where you're @ in Mizzurruh....???



Not really Missouri has 3 types of weather. Cold as hell, Hot as hell and What the hell?


----------



## atvguns

moody said:


> Not really Missouri has 3 types of weather. Cold as hell, Hot as hell and What the hell?


 And sometimes all in the same day:bang:


----------



## moody

atvguns said:


> And sometimes all in the same day:bang:



That's why we have the largest nuclear supply in the country. If we succeded from the union we'd be the 3rd most powerful country in the world based off of nuclear power. We've got it all here in Missouri. River's, lakes, chainsaws and nukes. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## specter29

will i need to bring a set of snow shoes to this GTG


----------



## moody

specter29 said:


> will i need to bring a set of snow shoes to this GTG



I'm thinkin with all the hedge we'll be cuttin the fire should be warm enough to require rubber boots and daisy dukes


----------



## specter29

moody said:


> I'm thinkin with all the hedge we'll be cuttin the fire should be warm enough to require rubber boots and daisy dukes



i could do with out the daisy dukes part dont want Stumpy to get any ideas.


----------



## moody

specter29 said:


> i could do with out the daisy dukes part dont want Stumpy to get any ideas.



If stumpy wore those it'd look like he strangled a squirrel in his shorts


----------



## specter29

moody said:


> If stumpy wore those it'd look like he strangled a squirrel in his shorts



really didnt need to picture that :help::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

specter29 said:


> really didnt need to picture that :help::hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

specter29 said:


> really didnt need to picture that :help::hmm3grin2orange:



My bad.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

Getting slick , put rick of wood in the old ford but on the back end and could not turn . Not much traffic and no plows out .


----------



## Mo. Jim

john taliaferro said:


> Getting slick , put rick of wood in the old ford but on the back end and could not turn . Not much traffic and no plows out .



Take it slow and easy and keep the shiney side up,we don't want you to miss the gtg.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Getting slick , put rick of wood in the old ford but on the back end and could not turn . Not much traffic and no plows out .



Just now got back from Springfield downtown... 
It's fun 4 wheelin downtown walnut street...


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> will i need to bring a set of snow shoes to this GTG



Maybe.. But the shop will be warm and dry...


----------



## john taliaferro

Naw ,but tire chains might be handy . they are having school, snow plows drivers get off but school bus drivers have to work


----------



## Homelite410

Tire chains!! Heck yeah!! If it wasn't for tire chains, I would never be able to bring wood home in the winter! They are almost better than 4x4..... 



Almost...




But poor people have poor ways.:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

:msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> :msp_angry::msp_angry::msp_angry:



Looks like Jon should bring his snowmobile. :msp_w00t:


----------



## twochains

How much did you Missouri folks end up wit? Looks like nearly 6in here in N. Central Arkansas. That sucks, I was needing to head up and spend the day with Stumpy. Hows the roads? this ol'boy ain't even knocked the snow off the tv dish, just staring at the partial signal loss page thinking about throwin on some boots and draggin out the ladder. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Heck we can still drive out on the lakes up here, a good solid 2+ feet of ice. This time last year the lakes were clear. I'm thinkin I may have to mount my icefishing house on my pontoon.:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> How much did you Missouri folks end up wit? Looks like nearly 6in here in N. Central Arkansas. That sucks, I was needing to head up and spend the day with Stumpy. Hows the roads? this ol'boy ain't even knocked the snow off the tv dish, just staring at the partial signal loss page thinking about throwin on some boots and draggin out the ladder. :msp_rolleyes:



Bout 4-5 here in Springfield...
Sorta hard to tell...
But only 1.5 at my place 60 miles west... Clear already.


----------



## twochains

Dang, that forecast flip flopped huh? You all were supposed to get more I thought. TV came back on by itself...yeah! I don't hardly ever get even one day off so I'm gnna take full advantage I think!


----------



## Hedgerow

Another update!!!

Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
BarneyB???
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop
cobey
Wigglesworth
Komatsuvarna +1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## moody

15 days and counting. For the second day of Hedgefest , the bearded wizard chainsaw dealer Amish guy gave to me......1 gallon of bar oil, 2 loops of chain and some parts to a 350.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Mo. Jim said:


> Take it slow and easy and keep the shiney side up,we don't want you to miss the gtg.:msp_smile:



Not sure if his truck has a shiny side.:msp_tongue:


We got around 9" of snow here.


----------



## Homelite410

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if his truck has a shiny side.:msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> We got around 9" of snow here.



Just one shiny "spot"........ Where he sits..:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if his truck has a shiny side.:msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> We got around 9" of snow here.



And you made it to the shack???
Did the dogs have to dig you out of the snow and carry ya???
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stumpys Customs said:


> Not sure if his truck has a shiny side.:msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> We got around 9" of snow here.



Sounds like you got hammered Stumpy,they are talking 3 to 7 inchs here by Sunday night. The only weather report I believe is what I see looking out the window. I had a good chat with Kenneth earlier,he was busy working on some saws.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Just one shiny "spot"........ Where he sits..:msp_rolleyes:



Kind of like my old truck.


----------



## mdavlee

You guys got quite sunshine again? This week has been real weird. Snow on Monday, 64 on Tuesday, 50 on Wednesday, and flurries again yesterday.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> You guys got quite sunshine again? This week has been real weird. Snow on Monday, 64 on Tuesday, 50 on Wednesday, and flurries again yesterday.



You gonna post a pic of the new addition???


----------



## twochains

mdavlee said:


> You guys got quite sunshine again? This week has been real weird. Snow on Monday, 64 on Tuesday, 50 on Wednesday, and flurries again yesterday.



Try going from 32* to 80* in one afternoon. Talk about layering, I ended up shirtless by 12! LOL!


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Kind of like my old truck.



We like it too.... That tool box 3' in the air is you signature.. We all know when Jim gets here!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> You gonna post a pic of the new addition???



Here you go

Katherine Elizabeth. 7lb 10oz


----------



## andydodgegeek

mdavlee said:


> Here you go
> 
> Katherine Elizabeth. 7lb 10oz



Congrats. Is that the baby that's coming to the races? Looks like she would like Husqvarnas.


----------



## Mo. Jim

The Brown Truck brought me a package this afternoon,a full wrap handle for my 359. I didn't need it,but I think it will look good on my saw.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> Looks like Jon should bring his snowmobile. :msp_w00t:



Why, so Matt can get it stuck?



I love this site. Andy got more likes for saying the baby will like Huskys than Mike got for posting the picture of his new daughter. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Congratulations, Mike!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

wendell said:


> Why, so Matt can get it stuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I love this site. Andy got more likes for saying the baby will like Huskys than Mike got for posting the picture of his new daughter. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Mike!!!!



What part of the country are you in today Wendell? Have you figured out how to run two log books yet,if those big wheels are not turning your not making any money.


----------



## logging22

View attachment 286178



Anybody need any of this crap? Just wanna get a idea what to bring, and stuff.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## jonsered raket

Im in dire need of a parts 394. Uglier the better. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## logging22

jonsered raket said:


> Im in dire need of a parts 394. Uglier the better.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



What kind of parts for said saw? Got a few used ones in various states of disrepair. Also have a new oem cylinder for one.

Got most of a xpw case also i think. Generator and stuff for the heated handles.
I meant xpg. I cant type worth a crap.


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> What part of the country are you in today Wendell? Have you figured out how to run two log books yet,if those big wheels are not turning your not making any money.



Just east of St. Louis, heading to Denver. Sounds like tomorrow may be interesting.


----------



## logging22

Also for the Dolmar fans in this group, just got a 133. Runs and stuff. No bar and chain. Might bring it, for the right trade.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Also for the Dolmar fans in this group, just got a 133. Runs and stuff. No bar and chain. Might bring it, for the right trade.



What would be the right trade.or trades???:help::help:


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What would be the right trade.or trades???:help::help:



I like the old mag stuff Ken. You know!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Had some springtime fun.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stumpys Customs said:


> Had some springtime fun.



That's a darned fine hat you got there. :msp_wub:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sarahdodgegeek said:


> That's a darned fine hat you got there. :msp_wub:



Thanks, I like it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah are watching that Duck Dynasty show, man that dude does look like me... check it out.


ME 







Him


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are watching that Duck Dynasty show, man that dude does look like me... check it out.
> 
> 
> ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him



It's almost a little disturbing.....

For some reason, I'm really starting to like this show.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It's almost a little disturbing.....
> 
> For some reason, I'm really starting to like this show.



Then you'll have to burn that Remmington shirt of Andy's...
And get him a binnelli shirt...
Cause they go boom, boom, boom...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It's almost a little disturbing.....
> 
> For some reason, I'm really starting to like this show.



Yes, disturbing, not the fact that they look so much alike, just the pic.


----------



## old cookie

Hay


----------



## RVALUE

sarahdodgegeek said:


> That's a darned fine hat you got there. :msp_wub:



_Darned_ or knitted????


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hay



Bout time you showed up....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt how did the gravel party turn out.


----------



## logging22

Wait. There was a party and nobody said anything? What a crock.:msp_angry:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt how did the gravel party turn out.



Got it moved around yesterday, and a couple more Hedge logs added to the pile...
Need about 4 more loads of rock to get done what I need...
But it's a start...
Finished the shop... It's done...


----------



## john taliaferro

Stump it's camo . I grew the licken and moss so i could hide it from the revenewers . Works neaver been caught:msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Wait. There was a party and nobody said anything? What a crock.:msp_angry:



Some people are just persona non grata.


----------



## grandpatractor

Mo. Jim said:


> Some people are just persona non grata.



Holy Crap Jim. I had to look that up to see what it means.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Some people are just persona non grata.



Them are some aweful big words coming from a man that spells "creek" with out e's...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> _Darned_ or knitted????



i see what you did there.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Them are some aweful big words coming from a man that spells "creek" with out e's...



Morning Mikey,Creek's are a Indian Tribe,crick's are small streams.:rolleyes2: I think I hear your wife calling,your behind on your honey do's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

grandpatractor said:


> Holy Crap Jim. I had to look that up to see what it means.



So lets hear the Definition.:tongue2::tongue2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So lets hear the Definition.:tongue2::tongue2:



An unacceptable or unwelcome person,Webster. I was just yanking Les's chain. I don't know about you, but I'm still waiting for the big snow storm. They say 100% chance tonight and tomorrow,yesterday was a nonevent.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I am also waiting on snow. Just finished puting a kill switch, sharpened chain in a olympyk 935 top handle. that thing has a 2 piece head/cylinder.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am also waiting on snow. Just finished puting a kill switch, sharpened chain in a olympyk 935 top handle. that thing has a 2 piece head/cylinder.:msp_wink::msp_wink:



I have one with a scored piston,they made the same saw in red for Jonsered and Redline. I plan on swapping the engine out of a Redline parts saw into the Olympyk one of these days.


----------



## moody

Mo. Jim said:


> I have one with a scored piston,they made the same saw in red for Jonsered and Redline. I plan on swapping the engine out of a Redline parts saw into the Olympyk one of these days.



I'm thinking about snatching up a log for some test time with my new 28 inch Techlite bar on my 385


----------



## warjohn

logging22 said:


> View attachment 286178
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody need any of this crap? Just wanna get a idea what to bring, and stuff.:msp_ohmy:



Is ther any Jonsered stuff you want to part with Les.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> View attachment 286178
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody need any of this crap? Just wanna get a idea what to bring, and stuff.:msp_ohmy:



PM sent brotha man


----------



## wendell

Mo. Jim said:


> An unacceptable or unwelcome person,Webster. I was just yanking Les's chain. I don't know about you, but I'm still waiting for the big snow storm. They say 100% chance tonight and tomorrow,yesterday was a nonevent.



I70 is closed west of Colby and it is heading your way.


----------



## wendell

Drove by a town called Tonganoxie today. What a weird name for a town. Sure glad I don't live there.








:msp_sneaky:


----------



## john taliaferro

*you be carefull*



wendell said:


> Drove by a town called Tonganoxie today. What a weird name for a town. Sure glad I don't live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



your the one thats Out their driving all over the country . Mind your own words and you be care full , Iam setting by the fire in my jammies .Yes thats a heck of a name gets your tong twisted up .


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> View attachment 286178
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody need any of this crap? Just wanna get a idea what to bring, and stuff.:msp_ohmy:



You know what I like didn't see anything I couldn't live without, I am hunting 038 stuff hard. Hint Hint Les and Jim.


----------



## Mo. Jim

wendell said:


> Drove by a town called Tonganoxie today. What a weird name for a town. Sure glad I don't live there.
> 
> We are getting some snow pellets right now,should change over to snow as the temps drop. I don't envy you out in this weather,I get goose bumps even thinking about driving in that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Having trouble getting this repley to post,they keep saying post is to short.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Having trouble getting this repley to post,they keep saying post is to short.



Make sure you reply below the smiley's Wendell put down at the bottom of his post...
Got a nice fire in the wood stove Jim...
It's about ~70 or so in here...
I need another chain to sharpen...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Make sure you reply below the smiley's Wendell put down at the bottom of his post...
> Got a nice fire in the wood stove Jim...
> It's about ~70 or so in here...
> I need another chain to sharpen...



Square filed ? If so I could send you one :msp_tongue:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know what I like didn't see anything I couldn't live without, I am hunting 038 stuff hard. Hint Hint Les and Jim.



I'm not picky would take whole saw, parts saw or just parts in a bucket.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Stephen, you got anything slick to trade for a (kick @$$) 038....??


----------



## workshop

View attachment 286406
View attachment 286407
View attachment 286408
View attachment 286409

Picked up this Dolmar 111 from the scrap yard the other day. Diassembled it and cleaned everything that could be cleaned.:msp_w00t: Made a note of what parts I need to get and reassembled it. Needs a new top cover, couple of AV mounts, a throttle trigger or the whole assembly. The fuel tank has a leak somewhere, I believe it's where the fuel line goes through the tank but havn't checked yet. Got it started. Idles well but needs a carb rebuild. After that it should be good to go! Love rescueing them, even if they are only good for parts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Stephen, you got anything slick to trade for a (kick @$$) 038....??



Maybe what you need?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

lol What you got....?? :wink2:



I've got a complete 038 mag in a 5 gallon bucket - brand new triple port muffler, brand new plastics, brand new handle, and the piston & cylinder are perfect inside. 



What you got that's worth giving away to get what I got.....??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Stephen, you got anything slick to trade for a (kick @$$) 038....??



You bringing that 036? I will bring that 064/066 I havent ran it any I did but a bow bar on it for a GTG a while back, one of the fastest bow bar saws I ever seen.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know what I like didn't see anything I couldn't live without, I am hunting 038 stuff hard. Hint Hint Les and Jim.



What do you need Stephen,used tank handles are unobitainable. I know you want any and all,but I need to keep some parts for a couple of projects. PM me,I'll have to sort through some boxs and see what I have.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol What you got....?? :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a complete 038 mag in a 5 gallon bucket - brand new triple port muffler, brand new plastics, brand new handle, and the piston & cylinder are perfect inside.
> 
> 
> 
> What you got that's worth giving away to get what I got.....??



I'll go look my memory sux. I'll get back with you.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector said:


> You bringing that 036? I will bring that 064/066 I havent ran it any I did but a bow bar on it for a GTG a while back, one of the fastest bow bar saws I ever seen. :




I can bring that 036. I haven't even run it, lol. Beautiful saw though. 


If ya want it back maybe we can trade something else for that too or whatever......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> What do you need Stephen,used tank handles are unobitainable. I know you want any and all,but I need to keep some parts for a couple of projects. PM me,I'll have to sort through some boxs and see what I have.



I'll look and get with you I got boxes of parts but not enough to put one together. I think I have a tank Maybe.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to the shop be back soon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> What do you need Stephen,used tank handles are unobitainable. I know you want any and all,but I need to keep some parts for a couple of projects. PM me,I'll have to sort through some boxs and see what I have.



I need a throttle rod and the black handle cover for the throttle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> I can bring that 036. I haven't even run it, lol. Beautiful saw though.
> 
> 
> If ya want it back maybe we can trade something else for that too or whatever......



I will bring all I can haul then you can have a look.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump I found a project for you just a few minutes ago, a pet project saw I never started on 048 you interested?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I found a project for you just a few minutes ago, a pet project saw I never started on 048 you interested?



Jim you got any parts for this old dinosaur boat anchor?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need a throttle rod and the black handle cover for the throttle.



You want me to put that in the mail monday?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> You want me to put that in the mail monday?



No it can wait for the GTG. Thanks.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I did find a big old poorly redone Mac (unsure of the model) and a 2-man Mall on CL locally today. If anyone wants the link I'll post them. If I could do anything about either one, I would.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim you got any parts for this old dinosaur boat anchor?



I would rather buy it or trade you out of it if the p/c are good. I have a 042 and a 048 I need to finish up along with 50 0r 100 other saws. I have some nos plastic and a new muffler for the 042 and a nos tank handle for a 048.


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi's out here in the shop filing a chain... 
Should be a doozie...
:msp_rolleyes:

We'll put it in some wood in a minute and see what it's like...
It'll be on Mitch's 350!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Get your files out boys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I would rather buy it or trade you out of it if the p/c are good. I have a 042 and a 048 I need to finish up along with 50 0r 100 other saws. I have some nos plastic and a new muffler for the 042 and a nos tank handle for a 048.



We might work something out on them I got two a 046 and 048


----------



## Work Saw Collector

His boys chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm enjoying the shop too much here lately... Think I need to get back to work and go cut some stuff in the mud...
Screw it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> We might work something out on them I got two a 046 and 048



I said that wrong its a 042 and 048


----------



## Mo. Jim

We had a little rain shower earlier and now were getting a wet snow. Should make for some interesting driving later when it drops below freezing. The body shop guys love this kind of weather.


----------



## lumberjackchef

We been getting a mix of everything from rain to marble sized thunder sleet. I only live about a mile off 69hwy where there has been another terrible head on that has claimed the lives of at least three people and injured another six tonight. Its a bad spot in that stretch of the road where you can almost see enough to pass but the road has a slight s shape to it. There has been several life flight helicopters land in that same mile of highway in the past 6 years that i have lived here. at the time of the wreck it was a heavy mist almost fog like visibility too. Not sure who was involved yet but my prayers go out the families of the victims. My nephew was in a rollover with head trauma and compound fractures just last fall and I know how hard it can be to recover from these type of things. Just got to be extra vigilant when the roads and weather aren't forgiving.


----------



## old cookie

69 hwy has clamed many lives. I havnt been north of Arma in years. Well Chicken Marys turnoff that is as far as I go.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> I'm enjoying the shop too much here lately... Think I need to get back to work and go cut some stuff in the mud...
> Screw it...





And you told the wife that the improvements to the shop were *ONLY* for the GTG. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> *Having trouble getting this reply to post,they keep saying post is to short.*



Jim; that's always a sure sign, that your reply was typed inside the previous quote box "QUOTE ~ QUOTE". 
Somehow I got unsubscribed from the GTG, and thought y'all up and quit yakin' about it.:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Jim; that's always a sure sign, that your reply was typed inside the previous quote box "QUOTE ~ QUOTE".
> Somehow I got unsubscribed from the GTG, and thought y'all up and quit yakin' about it.:bang:



This thread just goes on and on...
Even months before and after a GtG...
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Drove by a town called Tonganoxie today. What a weird name for a town. Sure glad I don't live there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



That was rude not to even stop and chat. :jester::jester::msp_smile:
Safe driving headed west?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chucker are you interested in this 3400. Just got the internet back after climbing a ldder and sweeping snow and chipping Ice off of dish. wish I would have had them put it on a pole next too the house. snow and wind on a roof is something for young guys like Jim.:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stump I found a project for you just a few minutes ago, a pet project saw I never started on 048 you interested?



Sure. sounds interesting.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,the big snows missed us,but still got more than I want. I don't know how much we got because it's heavy and wet. I hope this is winter's last big hurrah,I'm ready to plant some garden,mow grass and kill weeds.


----------



## Showme

Getting the snow pretty good here 35 miles W of STL. It started maybe 8 but is coming down pretty heavy now. Setting here watching it with a Bloody Mary! Coffee up next.


----------



## jonsered raket

My tenting plans for hedgefest are sounding iffy now

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jonsered raket said:


> My tenting plans for hedgefest are sounding iffy now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



its going to warm up next week.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> My tenting plans for hedgefest are sounding iffy now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



there's always the enclosed trailer ...


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> My tenting plans for hedgefest are sounding iffy now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



We'll see what next week brings...
Supposed to be 65 for the 6th... 
We'll see...


----------



## logging22

warjohn said:


> Is ther any Jonsered stuff you want to part with Les.



Got some of those in a pile, somewhere. Let me look.:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

moody said:


> PM sent brotha man



Clean out your inbox.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## moody

Looks like you can count me in for Friday night. Outside of the usual BS'ing convention and chain sharpening what else should I expect?


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> Clean out your inbox.:msp_ohmy:



Sorry haha I fixed it


----------



## logging22

moody said:


> Looks like you can count me in for Friday night. Outside of the usual BS'ing convention and chain sharpening what else should I expect?



Sweet. Fresh meat for a Friday night pre-GTG, GTG. Swap meet and cold beer is what im hoping for. Gonna try be there by noon anyway. Gotta get a good spot and stuff.:msp_tongue:


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> Sweet. Fresh meat for a Friday night pre-GTG, GTG. Swap meet and cold beer is what im hoping for. Gonna try be there by noon anyway. Gotta get a good spot and stuff.:msp_tongue:



I wouldn't be there until 4:30 or 5 ish.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Sweet. Fresh meat for a Friday night pre-GTG, GTG. Swap meet and cold beer is what im hoping for. Gonna try be there by noon anyway. Gotta get a good spot and stuff.:msp_tongue:



So now I got to be there before noon.


----------



## specter29

if i got room (depending on pies) should i throw some venison sausage in the cooler. just wondering if we could use more food for the GTG?


----------



## thinkrtinker

MMMMM venison


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> if i got room (depending on pies) should i throw some venison sausage in the cooler. just wondering if we could use more food for the GTG?



Yep, sausage and my eggs will be good eating.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, sausage and my eggs will be good eating.



Don't forget the fish fry... Bringing the last of the pike...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> So now I got to be there before noon.



Kenneth and I will be there waiting on you. I think I will appropiate two extra parking spaces and swap them for the best saw trades.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth and I will be there waiting on you. I think I will appropiate two extra parking spaces and swap them for the best saw trades.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

If it don't stop raining and snowing, the best spot will be the high ground!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> If it don't stop raining and snowing, the best spot will be the high ground!!



I'll bring my boat. Her name is "Seabiscuit" 6x9 Flat bottom.


----------



## RVALUE

We got a half inch of snow.

Don't worry, I didn't let the 'cat out of the bag', and told my wife that we got 3 inches.


:msp_thumbup:


----------



## logging22

View attachment 286567


This is for Moody. Couldnt make it work in a PM. New plastic for a 385.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> View attachment 286567
> 
> 
> This is for Moody. Couldnt make it work in a PM. New plastic for a 385.



Looks good to me. Find any 272 carb stuff?

Wait will that work with the HD filter?


----------



## tallfarmboy

old cookie said:


> 69 hwy has clamed many lives. I havnt been north of Arma in years. Well Chicken Marys turnoff that is as far as I go.



I think that most of 69 Hwy is 4-lane now... It used to be almost as bad as 71/59 Hwy between Neosho and the Arkansas line. 
TFB


----------



## tallfarmboy

Anyone going to be doing any saw swapping at the GTG? I've got a 242xp and a 61/272xp hybrid that I really have no use for. I'm sorta looking for a Stihl MS361 if anyone has one laying around...

Hedgefest can't get here soon enough!

TFB


----------



## cobey

hiway 69 franklin to ft scott still 2 lane, bad because it looks like there is room to pass but ALOT of close calls! I can see the road from my porch 
alot of red lights on this hiway


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> We been getting a mix of everything from rain to marble sized thunder sleet. I only live about a mile off 69hwy where there has been another terrible head on that has claimed the lives of at least three people and injured another six tonight. Its a bad spot in that stretch of the road where you can almost see enough to pass but the road has a slight s shape to it. There has been several life flight helicopters land in that same mile of highway in the past 6 years that i have lived here. at the time of the wreck it was a heavy mist almost fog like visibility too. Not sure who was involved yet but my prayers go out the families of the victims. My nephew was in a rollover with head trauma and compound fractures just last fall and I know how hard it can be to recover from these type of things. Just got to be extra vigilant when the roads and weather aren't forgiving.


 a sad deal for sure!! we prayed for the those in
that accident this morning at church. a four lane would help!


----------



## logging22

tallfarmboy said:


> Anyone going to be doing any saw swapping at the GTG? I've got a 242xp and a 61/272xp hybrid that I really have no use for. I'm sorta looking for a Stihl MS361 if anyone has one laying around...
> 
> Hedgefest can't get here soon enough!
> 
> TFB



Man i hope so. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cobey said:


> a sad deal for sure!! we prayed for the those in
> that accident this morning at church. a four lane would help!



Yea bunch of trading, I hope to get at Les this year.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea bunch of trading, I hope to get at Les this year.



Get me what? Whatcha bringing me this time?? I dont have anything in 038. Maybe something else?:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Get me what? Whatcha bringing me this time?? I dont have anything in 038. Maybe something else?:msp_unsure:



I hope Wiggs is coming and bringing the AH81 that should get me some good trading stuff.


----------



## Freehand

Hey Matt, could I get an addy for where the gig is? Makin' plans and stuff.:wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Hey Matt, could I get an addy for where the gig is? Makin' plans and stuff.:wink2:



Yes! But yer in box is full...
PM me and I'll get ya info!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Enough talking saws. I cant wait for Sunday morning's bacon on the grill.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That was rude not to even stop and chat. :jester::jester::msp_smile:
> Safe driving headed west?



Had to stop in Hays last night but made it to Denver this afternoon once 70 reopened.


----------



## moody

So how's everyones weekend went?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Had to stop in Hays last night but made it to Denver this afternoon once 70 reopened.



Hays isn't a bad town. I have spent several weeks there. Stay in the truck or a hotel?


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Yes! But yer in box is full...
> PM me and I'll get ya info!!
> :msp_wink:



Sorry brau, hit me again.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> So how's everyones weekend went?



Good got several saws worked on chains sharpened. Couple mufflers painted. Several things on my wifes list. And a small family reunion.


----------



## Sagetown

cobey said:


> a sad deal for sure!! we prayed for the those in
> that accident this morning at church. a four lane would help!



Wednesday night at church, while we were praying for this LiLole lady near the pulpit, another lady standing behind her began to swoon, I was nearby, and was able to catch her, but the momentum was too much for me, and she knocked me flat of my back. She may'ave outweighed me just a tad.


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> So how's everyones weekend went?




Yesterday was fun, spent the day burning brush and hangin out. Today was a totally different story. I spent several hours on a chain and it dont cut for crap. I was moving some logs around and the alternator on the bobcat decided it was time to have a seizure. I can't wait to come down there!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sagetown said:


> Wednesday night at church, while we were praying for this LiLole lady near the pulpit, another lady standing behind her began to swoon, I was nearby, and was able to catch her, but the momentum was too much for me, and she knocked me flat of my back. She may'ave outweighed me just a tad.



I just read this to my wife Sarah and we both agree it puts a funny picture in your head.:smile2:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Yesterday was fun, spent the day burning brush and hangin out. Today was a totally different story. I spent several hours on a chain and it dont cut for crap. I was moving some logs around and the alternator on the bobcat decided it was time to have a seizure. I can't wait to come down there!!!



I'm ready as well. Well sorta I've gotta hustle and tie up the loose ends on my 65 and under saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Sorry brau, hit me again.



Done!!!


----------



## Sagetown

andydodgegeek said:


> I just read this to my wife Sarah and we both agree it puts a funny picture in your head.:smile2:



We went down like dominoes in a line, and I can still feel the impression of my wallet.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

jonsered raket said:


> My tenting plans for hedgefest are sounding iffy now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



You can still split a room with me and Jake.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I was thinking of bringing a saw or two to trade. Any one interested in a really nice clean good running McCulloch pm850? I am wanting more of that orange swedish stuff.


----------



## workshop

I'd love to have it! Love Mcculloch's.


----------



## MO-Iron

Thought that I had better check-in and have Matt put me on the list for Saturday. 

Mo-Iron


----------



## RVALUE

MO-Iron said:


> Thought that I had better check-in and have Matt put me on the list for Saturday.
> 
> Mo-Iron


----------



## cobey

Sagetown said:


> Wednesday night at church, while we were praying for this LiLole lady near the pulpit, another lady standing behind her began to swoon, I was nearby, and was able to catch her, but the momentum was too much for me, and she knocked me flat of my back. She may'ave outweighed me just a tad.


 I hope you are ok!! I hate hitting the ground now days!!


----------



## Hedgerow

MO-Iron said:


> Thought that I had better check-in and have Matt put me on the list for Saturday.
> 
> Mo-Iron



Will do!!


----------



## arborealbuffoon

*Fyi*

I don't actually attend church, own any saws, or know anything about operating them. I made the whole thing up so I could be an innernet poser.


----------



## Sagetown

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking of bringing a saw or two to trade. Any one interested in a really nice clean good running McCulloch pm850? I am wanting more of that orange swedish stuff.



I may bring my old 1971 Pioneer 50cc. Maybe someone can show me a better way to keep the barchain tight. It's kind of different, and I lost the piece years ago in the woods. The dealer had gone out of business, so the saw has hung on the shop wall ever since 1991.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jim here is that 048






Has compression will run when primed I also have piston in the box rings base gasket and carb kit.






Here is the parts ones that go with it.





What you got for all of that?


----------



## Hedgerow

Updated...

Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1
Stumpy +3 or 5
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
Wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
MoIron
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop
cobey
Wigglesworth
Komatsuvarna +1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> I may bring my old 1971 Pioneer 50cc. Maybe someone can show me a better way to keep the barchain tight. It's kind of different, and I lost the piece years ago in the woods. The dealer had gone out of business, so the saw has hung on the shop wall ever since 1991.



That's what Friday night is for... We can figure something out... I'd bet that Treemonkey would have the tensioner you need for that saw... Maybe Jake could rustle something up and bring it with???
If not.. "Fabricate"...


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hays isn't a bad town. I have spent several weeks there. Stay in the truck or a hotel?



The truck. My bed is more comfortable than any hotel I've been in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That's what Friday night is for... We can figure something out... I'd bet that Treemonkey would have the tensioner you need for that saw... Maybe Jake could rustle something up and bring it with???
> If not.. "Fabricate"...



Man I guess I was way off on what Friday night is for, I just got drunk and was talking #### at Dan's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I guess I was way off on what Friday night is for, I just got drunk and was talking #### at Dan's.



There's that too...:msp_wink:

Last fall I had to do a "make 1 runner out of 2" 757's for Dan...
I figure a tensioner will be a walk in the park... 
In attendance, will be no less than...
4 machinists
1 metalurgist
5 saw builders

Watch that tensioner confound every last one of us...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector said:


> Enough talking saws.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I guess I was way off on what Friday night is for, I just got drunk and was talking #### at Dan's.



Since when do you have to be drunk to talk ####.:smile2: I difinitely am interested in that 042 and 048 job lot. I'll have to dig a little deeper into my 038 stash and probably my wallet. With all these parts saws showing up I'm going to have to float a loan. I have a hard time turning down a deal. What parts do you need besides 038 stuff?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Since when do you have to be drunk to talk ####.:smile2: ...



yeah, i noticed that bout 30 years ago when i swore off the juice. i did also notice i could talk better smack now cause i can, almost except for CRS, keep track of what i said. dam CRS


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> There's that too...:msp_wink:
> 
> Last fall I had to do a "make 1 runner out of 2" 757's for Dan...
> I figure a tensioner will be a walk in the park...
> In attendance, will be no less than...
> 4 machinists
> 1 metalurgist
> 5 saw builders
> 
> Watch that tensioner confound every last one of us...



Matt I have a request over in the Pioneer thread trying to locate one,this one is a oddball compared to the other 50cc pioneer series. I'm missing one for a 1073 myself,but the Hunt is on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Successful,chain adj. found for the 2073. DSS


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Successful,chain adj. found for the 2073. DSS



That bovine can come up with some stuff now and then eh???


----------



## mweba

Not sure how many saws I'm bringing yet. Depends on the vehicle I take but rest assured my appetite will be in tow


----------



## Mo. Jim

mweba said:


> Not sure how many saws I'm bringing yet. Depends on the vehicle I take but rest assured my appetite will be in tow



You Iowa boys have to go to back of the chow line,unless you have brought something really tempting.


----------



## Mrs. J

If the wiggz were to come what shall he bring? Food? drinks? reading this thread in its entirety is not happenin  

Also if the wiggz does get to go it is very likely he will have a certain female and three little people with him. Is this ok? Oh and can I get an address?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mrs. J said:


> If the wiggz were to come what shall he bring? Food? drinks? reading this thread in its entirety is not happenin
> 
> Also if the wiggz does get to go it is very likely he will have a certain female and three little people with him. Is this ok? Oh and can I get an address?



1. Pretty much himself, some saws, the family, and if he feels the need, Bacon...

2. Yes, it's completely ok....

3. Yes... On The Wiggs' phone as I type...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Kentuckerz ain't allowed.


----------



## Hedgerow

You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???

MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NE,LA

That's alot of states...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

This GTG is only gonna represent one state my friend......


"Chill."


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???
> 
> MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NB,LA
> 
> That's alot of states...



looks like this is going to be the GTG of the year. Hope the weather holds.:msp_razz:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???
> 
> MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NB,LA
> 
> That's alot of states...



That could be the new, improved united states of mid-america. Just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> This GTG is only gonna represent one state my friend......
> 
> 
> "Chill."



That's why I had to get the shop sealed up... So those pesky, noisy saws wouldn't interrupt yer nap...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> looks like this is going to be the GTG of the year. Hope the weather holds.:msp_razz:



I wouldn't count on it at this point... But it is supposed to be warmer though... ~70ish
Bring your rubber boots!!!
:help:


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Ne?*



Hedgerow said:


> You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???
> 
> MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NB,LA
> 
> That's alot of states...


If I make it, there will be 14. You left out Nebraska. :msp_rolleyes:

Hmmm.... Maybe a typo. NE is the correct abbreviation for the Beef State.

Note the change in my signature. A "new" restored Stihl 034 AV Super joined my battalion.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> If I make it, there will be 14. You left out Nebraska. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Hmmm.... Maybe a typo. NE is the correct abbreviation for the Beef State.
> 
> Note the change in my signature. A "new" restored Stihl 034 AV Super joined my battalion.



Fixed it... And it's too late to change now...
You're on the list...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???
> 
> MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NE,LA
> 
> That's alot of states...



Man thats cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man thats cool.



So who's got the sign???
Is it at Dan's still???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

wendell said:


> The truck. My bed is more comfortable than any hotel I've been in.



Agreed! But you shouldn't have said anything because now your going to have to fight Andy for it!!!

Psst, Andy, there's a toilet in there too...


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Agreed! But you shouldn't have said anything because now your going to have to fight Andy for it!!!
> 
> Psst, Andy, there's a toilet in there too...



Andy likes to make stools...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jim I just found out I need another 038Mag jug and slug you got one? One of my saws at a builders place needs it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim I just found out I need another 038Mag jug and slug you got one? One of my saws at a builders place needs it.



I have a nice 52mm p/c,no mag. Any interest in a good looking,hard running 028 super.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just had PM from Sagetown,he plans on being there friday afternoon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I have a nice 52mm p/c,no mag. Any interest in a good looking,hard running 028 super.



Yep bring it and the jug


----------



## workshop

Put me down for a +1 please. My wife wants to come too. Also, where at Carthage is it located at? I used to do maintenance on a building in Carthage a few years ago and am familiar with the area.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Put me down for a +1 please. My wife wants to come too. Also, where at Carthage is it located at? I used to do maintenance on a building in Carthage a few years ago and am familiar with the area.



Will do...
PM sent with Address in it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Just had PM from Sagetown,he plans on being there friday afternoon.



Excellent... Look forward to meeting him...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep bring it and the jug



Do you have a 075/076 filter plate,051 might work. I'm working on a box of 038 stuff for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Do you have a 075/076 filter plate,051 might work. I'm working on a box of 038 stuff for you.



Please remind me, I have a box of parts for you to pick through Jim...


----------



## moody

I've dropped my 40cc and under build saw for a bigger cause. Operation get laughed at in the 65 and under race has commenced. I've got the go ahead for the friday evening. I'm pretty excited all I ask of you Hedgerow is atleast chuckle at me when I try to beat the 365's.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm having fried bologna w/ backed beans on top tonight.  The wife must have done something wrong she is making up for.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I've dropped my 40cc and under build saw for a bigger cause. Operation get laughed at in the 65 and under race has commenced. I've got the go ahead for the friday evening. I'm pretty excited all I ask of you Hedgerow is atleast chuckle at me when I try to beat the 365's.



You gotta get by an angry Deere and a 2156 first... Then on to the 365's...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Do you have a 075/076 filter plate,051 might work. I'm working on a box of 038 stuff for you.



I think I can do that.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm having fried bologna w/ backed beans on top tonight.  The wife must have done something wrong she is making up for.



I haven't had that since my sister got her last D slip when she was in highschool......16 years ago


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> You gotta get by an angry Deere and a 2156 first... Then on to the 365's...
> :msp_wink:



dont forget the 562xpat


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> You gotta get by an angry Deere and a 2156 first... Then on to the 365's...
> :msp_wink:



I'm not saying hold your breath but if I don't make a mistake on this saw, it should run with the Green Machine and the rest of the saws. I'll give you a hint of what it is. It's in my signature :msp_rolleyes: I love how you doubt me lol Makes a let down that much easier. Just had a talk with Scott not long ago and he told me to just be confident that I can do it and take notes. Stumpy said something similar take notes on it. That way you can repeat it or most likely know what not to repeat :msp_tongue:


----------



## jonsered raket

Anyone need any of these the stihls a 028View attachment 286762
View attachment 286763
View attachment 286764


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Please remind me, I have a box of parts for you to pick through Jim...



You are asking a man who has been diagnosed with Halfhiemers and advanced Crs to remember something this far in advance.:msp_rolleyes: I hide my own easter eggs,go in and have coffee and come back out and look for them. Because I won't have clue where I hid them. Ah the golden years.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jonsered raket said:


> Anyone need any of these the stihls a 028View attachment 286762
> View attachment 286763
> View attachment 286764
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I like the look of that first one. Catch me at the GTG


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> You are asking a man who has been diagnosed with Halfhiemers and advanced Crs to remember something this far in advance.:msp_rolleyes: I hide my own easter eggs,go in and have coffee and come back out and look for them. Because I won't have clue where I hid them. Ah the golden years.



Now thats funny.


----------



## jonsered raket

Sounds good, the white ones are fairly odd. The one on the left is a old giant wards, id honestly like to know what it is inside, the one on the right is the oldest poulan ive ever seen. And a old pioneer iel, its ratty but sediment bowl is too cool.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now thats funny.



It's even funnier the second and third time...... :msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Andy likes to make stools...
> :msp_rolleyes:



I made a stool last Saturday. Jon and JD watched then Sarah sat on it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jonsered raket said:


> Sounds good, the white ones are fairly odd. The one on the left is a old giant wards, id honestly like to know what it is inside, the one on the right is the oldest poulan ive ever seen. And a old pioneer iel, its ratty but sediment bowl is too cool.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I think most of the old Wards saws use the Power Products motor AH47 AH58 AH81 and so on. The Poulan look like the one I have (going to Jim) we will put them together and check them out.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???
> 
> MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NE,LA
> 
> That's alot of states...


 hey btw, a guy on here named "pegleg" who has lots of orange and white saws
is comming along with me and my wife and his girlfriend, i guess thats 3 more :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stump and Les I took the 08 out wood cutting a few weeks back ran like a champ I had changed the bar and chain to 3/8.


----------



## Art Vandelay

WoodChuck'r said:


> Kentuckerz ain't allowed.



All this time I thought you wuz the one that was trouble.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> hey btw, a guy on here named "pegleg" who has lots of orange and white saws
> is comming along with me and my wife and his girlfriend, i guess thats 3 more :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Gotcha... 
I got you down for a bunch of bottled water...
Are you ok with that???
Or did I catch Jim's CRS???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt do I need to bring the vice this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

Art Vandelay said:


> All this time I thought you wuz the one that was trouble.



Glad yer comin down Vandelay!!!
Shall I add you to the prestigious list???


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Gotcha...
> I got you down for a bunch of bottled water...
> Are you ok with that???
> Or did I catch Jim's CRS???


 how many cases? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt do I need to bring the vice this year.



You sure could!!! Always handy to have more than one vise with this file happy bunch!!!


----------



## specter29

I think some one should make a few of these and bring em with Bacon Apple Pie


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> how many cases? :msp_biggrin:



Not sure... Surprise me!!!
A cooler or 2 would be most excellent too...!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys don't forget to put the saws in one pile upon arrival, it will save moving all of them later. It is worth it for pics like this.






Never mind the numbers in the pic just counting folks and had a list with names to go with each number but that computer crashed no longer have it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Art Vandelay said:


> All this time I thought you wuz the one that was trouble.



Dang Art you slipped in on us,you should really try and make this gig.I promise no one will call you a midget. To be politically correct they called Little People anyway.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys don't forget to put the saws in one pile upon arrival, it will save moving all of them later. It is worth it for pics like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the numbers in the pic just counting folks and had a list with names to go with each number but that computer crashed no longer have it.



I have a feeling you'll need a bigger picture this year


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys don't forget to put the saws in one pile upon arrival, it will save moving all of them later. It is worth it for pics like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the numbers in the pic just counting folks and had a list with names to go with each number but that computer crashed no longer have it.



We'll need to take the pics from Dan's bucket truck in order to get them all in one picture. :msp_tongue: Hmmm I wonder what the Goodyear blimp has on it's schedule for the 6th?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> You realize there are going to be 13 states represented here???
> 
> MS,KY,TN,KS,AR,OK,MO,IA,MN,WI,NY,NE,LA
> 
> That's alot of states...



That has to be the first time Mississippi has been in first place in a while!!!!!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Not sure... Surprise me!!!
> A cooler or 2 would be most excellent too...!!


 cool!! got it covered!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Guys don't forget to put the saws in one pile upon arrival, it will save moving all of them later. It is worth it for pics like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind the numbers in the pic just counting folks and had a list with names to go with each number but that computer crashed no longer have it.



Going to be an awful lot of memories stuffed into the brain in the next coupla weeks


----------



## Art Vandelay

Hedgerow said:


> Glad yer comin down Vandelay!!!
> Shall I add you to the prestigious list???



Wish I had the time, I'm slammed at work and now one of my other hobbies has turned into a job as well. My weekends are books due to running trail cameras for Covert. 

You boys have fun, I'll check out WSC's pics when it's over.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Art Vandelay said:


> Wish I had the time, I'm slammed at work and now one of my other hobbies has turned into a job as well. My weekends are books due to running trail cameras for Covert.
> 
> You boys have fun, I'll check out WSC's pics when it's over.




Art, you GOTTA come! 

Tell life to pi$$ off, you've got the GTG of a lifetime to attend!


----------



## Freehand

Art Vandelay said:


> Wish I had the time, I'm slammed at work and now one of my other hobbies has turned into a job as well. My weekends are books due to running trail cameras for Covert.
> 
> You boys have fun, I'll check out WSC's pics when it's over.



Bull puckey Art, yer yella.:byebye:


----------



## Art Vandelay

WoodChuck'r said:


> Art, you GOTTA come!
> 
> Tell life to pi$$ off, you've got the GTG of a lifetime to attend!



There's only one other hobby I enjoy more than running a chainsaw and that's hunting and running trail cameras. Did I mention I love my new job. 

I'm working my way up the corporate ladder, if things go right you might see me hunting on the outdoor channel in a few years. :msp_scared:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Art Vandelay said:


> There's only one other hobby I enjoy more than running a chainsaw and that's hunting and running trail cameras. Did I mention I love my new job.
> 
> I'm working my way up the corporate ladder, if things go right you might see me hunting on the outdoor channel in a few years. :msp_scared:



I wish you well in all that you do. 

I just hope to shake your hand some day. ::thumbsup::


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

specter29 said:


> I think some one should make a few of these and bring em with Bacon Apple Pie



I will consider it... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logging22

jonsered raket said:


> Anyone need any of these the stihls a 028View attachment 286762
> View attachment 286763
> View attachment 286764
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2




Dibs on the old Poulan, if nobody else wants it, and stuff.


----------



## logging22

moody said:


> I'm not saying hold your breath but if I don't make a mistake on this saw, it should run with the Green Machine and the rest of the saws. I'll give you a hint of what it is. It's in my signature :msp_rolleyes: I love how you doubt me lol Makes a let down that much easier. Just had a talk with Scott not long ago and he told me to just be confident that I can do it and take notes. Stumpy said something similar take notes on it. That way you can repeat it or most likely know what not to repeat :msp_tongue:




OH, OH pick me, pick me!! I know which one it is!!! Cant wait.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> OH, OH pick me, pick me!! I know which one it is!!! Cant wait.



Just don't forget the deviled eggs!!!!!!
And stay away from that silver box looking thing in the corner of the shop...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1+deviled eggs
Stumpy +3 
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
Wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
MoIron
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop+1
cobey
PegLeg
Wigglesworth+3
Komatsuvarna +1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This one





Or this one





Jim these are extra if you need one just holler.


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Just don't forget the deviled eggs!!!!!!
> And stay away from that silver box looking thing in the corner of the shop...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Its gonna take a lot of aiggs this year. Just sayin.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410

<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs275/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-06T08:00:00/bas4/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="427" height="192"></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeesh... I need to get another load of logs...
There's gonna be alot of saws!!! Gonna have to figure out where to put em all for the photo...:msp_confused:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim these are extra if you need one just holler.



Stephen I need the top one,the bottom one is for a concrete saw. Thanks


----------



## Hedgerow

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Who's bringing the cake to celebrate Wendell's birthday???


----------



## Homelite410

*Nathan suggested this*

<iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs200/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest%20GTGRV%20Departure/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-05T14:30:00/bas3/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="707" height="138"></iframe>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> <iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs275/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-06T08:00:00/bas4/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="427" height="192"></iframe>





Homelite410 said:


> <iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs200/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest%20GTGRV%20Departure/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-05T14:30:00/bas3/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="707" height="138"></iframe>



LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I finished my 076 today. Only took me two years. It is running like a pup.





42" bar


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I also finished a TS760.




They are not my favorite saw to work on.




Here it is done runs great, a little heavy saw though all it needs is a blade.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen I need the top one,the bottom one is for a concrete saw. Thanks



Ok I'll bring the top one, but I think the bottom one would look cool on a 076 I almost put it on mine. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok I'll bring the top one, but I think the bottom one would look cool on a 076 I almost put it on mine. :msp_thumbsup:



Does that TS076 take a 14 or 16" blade,if it is a 14" I can hook you up with a couple of blades and maby a good diamond blade.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Does that TS076 take a 14 or 16" blade,if it is a 14" I can hook you up with a couple of blades and maby a good diamond blade.



I didn't look at that, Do I just measure the housing?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I didn't look at that, Do I just measure the housing?



Measure from center of the mounting bolt to the top of the shield.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Measure from center of the mounting bolt to the top of the shield.



Ok thanks I'll get back with you on that.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I CAN'T WAIT!

:waaaht:


----------



## Mrs. J

WoodChuck'r said:


> Kentuckerz ain't allowed.



Somebody's gotta teach y'all how to talk. Y'all be soundin weird!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got in from pushing more gravel around...
Making war on swamp...
One bucket at a time...


----------



## moody

Mrs. J said:


> Somebody's gotta teach y'all how to talk. Y'all be soundin weird!!



I don't know what that means but I like it! New to the thread? I think this is time for Hedgerow to add a name to the list 

How many is it on the real list so far? Eleventybillion or so ?


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I don't know what that means but I like it! New to the thread? I think this is time for Hedgerow to add a name to the list
> 
> How many is it on the real list so far? Eleventybillion or so ?



On the list already... 
The wigglesworth clan...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Do you want us to bring roasters? We will bring 40 lbs of potatos and 10 lbs of onions. Will bring 10 lbs of breakfast sausage. Kenneth's wife Sherry


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> On the list already...
> The wigglesworth clan...



Sweet deal. It's a twofer as we call'em. I hadn't seen her on here before thought maybe your jedi wizardry would work. But wigglesworth already recruited and is bringing reinforcements.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you want us to bring roasters? We will 40 lbs of potatos and 10 lbs of onions. Will bring 10 lbs of breakfast sausage. Kenneth's wife Sherry



Very cool thanks.


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you want us to bring roasters? We will 40 lbs of potatos and 10 lbs of onions. Will bring 10 lbs of breakfast sausage. Kenneth's wife Sherry



You guys are pretty alright in my book......Ok you're awesome! 













but I'll still bring my personal bag of taters


----------



## workshop

Even my wife can hardly wait! She's planning on bringing a few homemade cakes. Yum.


----------



## moody

I beileve that Hedgefest may compete with my Rockfest 09'. The only difference is the mass quanity of sugar, taters and saws will leave me in a much happier state of mind the next day. Rockfest well I ended up drunk and topless by 8am. I'll keep my shirt on and sobriety in tact. Stumpy on the other hand........... Well he'll be there.:cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do you want us to bring roasters? We will bring 40 lbs of potatos and 10 lbs of onions. Will bring 10 lbs of breakfast sausage. Kenneth's wife Sherry



Roasters are very handy...
Thanks!


----------



## specter29

dare I ask if the food will all be gone by Saturday night?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

specter29 said:


> dare I ask if the food will all be gone by Saturday night?



If we haft to we will go back to town.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Mrs. J said:


> Somebody's gotta teach y'all how to talk. Y'all be soundin weird!!



Wait till you talk to those folks from up North and East,then we'all will sound like home folk.:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> If we haft to we will go back to town.



Shoot from the hip man...
Shoot from the hip...
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Shoot from the hip man...
> Shoot from the hip...
> :msp_thumbsup:



What will Sonic drive thru say when we pull up and want 50 brown bag specials? Do they even sell those anymore? LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

specter29 said:


> dare I ask if the food will all be gone by Saturday night?



Buy then there should be enough wood chips for all to snak on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Even my wife can hardly wait! She's planning on bringing a few homemade cakes. Yum.



Did I mention that I am addicted to chocolate.:msp_smile:


----------



## grandpatractor

workshop said:


> Even my wife can hardly wait! She's planning on bringing a few homemade cakes. Yum.





sarahdodgegeek said:


> I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> :waaaht:



My wife can't wait either. She's not going. I think she'll be glad to get rid of me for a while!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

grandpatractor said:


> My wife can't wait either. She's not going. I think she'll be glad to get rid of me for a while!:hmm3grin2orange:



Bring those brackets JD!!!
Hope they're bigguns!!!

Oh.. And you're in charge of em'!!!:msp_wink:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Wait till you talk to those folks from up North and East,then we'all will sound like home folk.:msp_smile:



Don't know what yer talking a boot, eh?


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Did I mention that I am addicted to chocolate.:msp_smile:



She's REALLY good at chocolate.:msp_w00t:


----------



## jonsered raket

Watch out 346's theres a angry 2152 in town. View attachment 286990
boredom at its finest.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wendell

Mrs. J said:


> If the wiggz were to come what shall he bring? Food? drinks? reading this thread in its entirety is not happenin
> 
> Also if the wiggz does get to go it is very likely he will have a certain female and three little people with him. Is this ok? Oh and can I get an address?



You better be there. You're the only reason I'm nore than likely coming.





WoodChuck'r said:


> Art, you GOTTA come!
> 
> Tell life to pi$$ off, you've got the GTG of a lifetime to attend!



cjcocn gets very jealous if Art is away. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Anyone interested in a nice TS760 cutoff saw,I just don't have much use for it anymore. I am going to list it on C/L shortly.


----------



## Mrs. J

wendell said:


> You better be there. You're the only reason I'm nore than likely coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey!! It's Wendell!! I thought maybe you gave up chainsaws. It's been like 7 years since I seen ya


----------



## Homelite410

Sometimes that's not long enough!:msp_thumbup:



Hi steve!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22

Think this will buff out with a little bondo and stuff.
View attachment 287017


Got left on the duals of a loaded log truck. OOps.:bang:


----------



## logging22

Oh, and also for your viewing enjoyment, some kind of auger setup. Tag on it says Stihl. Didnt know they made such a thing. Saw is a 056av. Kinda neat.

View attachment 287018


Maybe one of the Stihl gearheads around here has the auger bit to go with it. Jim??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Think this will buff out with a little bondo and stuff.
> View attachment 287017
> 
> 
> Got left on the duals of a loaded log truck. OOps.:bang:



Are you going to be fixing that one? Hope the jug and case halves ain't broke.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are you going to be fixing that one? Hope the jug and case halves ain't broke.



I believe they said it was still running after the fact. Kinda like the 038 ya got from me couple years ago.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> I believe they said it was still running after the fact. Kinda like the 038 ya got from me couple years ago.



Cool.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Vernon593 said:


> I'd like to go but I'm in Western NY.




I'm going to go, and I'm in Western NY. :cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> Sometimes that's not long enough!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi steve!!:msp_tongue:



In open forum what crank do you need. The crank getting guy will look but I can't remember the saw number.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You should see the the pile of parts and saws promised out in the middle of the shop floor :hmm3grin2orange: I had to put names an all this crap hope I don't forget any of this stuff. :bang: 

I just can't find anything that is up Matt's alley, I haven't gave up I'll find something. otstir: with a white handle.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You should see the the pile of parts and saws promised out in the middle of the shop floor :hmm3grin2orange: I had to put names an all this crap hope I don't forget any of this stuff. :bang:
> 
> I just can't find anything that is up Matt's alley, I haven't gave up I'll find something. otstir: with a white handle.



All saws currently in the shop are runners, and I'm very happy in that condition!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> All saws currently in the shop are runners, and I'm very happy in that condition!!!



Everyone needs a broke down, money pit, project saw.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> All saws currently in the shop are runners, and I'm very happy in that condition!!!



Now you've done it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Oh, and also for your viewing enjoyment, some kind of auger setup. Tag on it says Stihl. Didnt know they made such a thing. Saw is a 056av. Kinda neat.
> 
> View attachment 287018
> 
> 
> Maybe one of the Stihl gearheads around here has the auger bit to go with it. Jim??



Whoa Nellie,I like that.,will PM you later.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Everyone needs a broke down, money pit, project saw.



NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo!!!!!!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Would someone enlarge Les's little picture of that 056 auger,please. My computer is on it's last legs and this slow dialup sucks. Going to get a satellite dish and new computer in the coming weeks. With mowing season coming,cash flow improves.
Anyone have a 12mm 044 piston,P/C or parts saw. This is for a good friend of mine,he has cash. PM me if you have one to part with.


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> Would someone enlarge Les's little picture of that 056 auger,please.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Thank you James,you are gentleman and a scholar.:msp_unsure:


----------



## specter29

so my wife just cracked 26 boiled eggs thinking she was making deviled eggs instead of eggs for easter for the kids. yeah for me :msp_razz:


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey specter got any more kunz shirts?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> In open forum what crank do you need. The crank getting guy will look but I can't remember the saw number.



359 357 2156 2159 :msp_biggrin:




Thank you Stephen!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm setting in a yearly meeting I have no interest in, good time to catch up on some threads.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> 359 357 2156 2159 :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Stephen!!



Hope to get you took care of.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm setting in a yearly meeting I have no interest in, good time to catch up on some threads.



I know that feeling!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hope to get you took care of.



Me too.... I am just itchin to bolt a 52mm on top of that one!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Me too.... I am just itchin to bolt a 52mm on top of that one!!



What are you planning on building???
Frankenstein???
:msp_mellow:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Would someone enlarge Les's little picture of that 056 auger,please. My computer is on it's last legs and this slow dialup sucks. Going to get a satellite dish and new computer in the coming weeks. With mowing season coming,cash flow improves.
> Anyone have a 12mm 044 piston,P/C or parts saw. This is for a good friend of mine,he has cash. PM me if you have one to part with.



Jim I have a 12mm 044 Jug and slug if you didn't find a parts saw, you want it? Do you need it before the GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have two but the other one is a little rough, I'd try it on my own saw but wouldn't sell it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

specter29 said:


> so my wife just cracked 26 boiled eggs thinking she was making deviled eggs instead of eggs for easter for the kids. yeah for me :msp_razz:



Yum. Don't let em freeze. Not that she would but its happened at my house when i didnt eat em and put em on the top shelf in the fridge. Also i hear tell that others on here have been known to do that too. Just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

..
Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1+deviled eggs
Stumpy +3 
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
2-chains???
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
Wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
MoIron
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop+1
cobey
PegLeg
Wigglesworth+3
Komatsuvarna +1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thats a bunch of names for no more traffic than this thread has.


----------



## 8433jeff

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats a bunch of names for no more traffic than this thread has.



Thats quite a bunch of names, period.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim I have a 12mm 044 Jug and slug if you didn't find a parts saw, you want it? Do you need it before the GTG?



Hold it and bring it to the gtg,PM me what you need for it and I'll bring you the money. Did you measure that TS760 for blade size?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Hey specter got any more kunz shirts?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



depending on your size requirement, I may be able to hook you up... You got my #- text me your size & I will see if I've got one left.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> depending on your size requirement, I may be able to hook you up... You got my #- text me your size & I will see if I've got one left.



Adam is no small potatoes, I'm guessing he's a 2xl or better.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Adam is no small potatoes, I'm guessing he's a 2xl or better.



Maybe a 3xl after all the eating to be done at hedgefest!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> depending on your size requirement, I may be able to hook you up... You got my #- text me your size & I will see if I've got one left.



May I get one to please?:biggrin: How much?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Hold it and bring it to the gtg,PM me what you need for it and I'll bring you the money. Did you measure that TS760 for blade size?



Ok I'll bring it. I forgot to measure the blades will tomorrow. 

I been out in the shop this evening taking acid to a jug looks like it will be a good one, I will need a few more parts but this 038M is getting close. This one is a super case going with the Mag jug.


----------



## Showme

Gentlemen, I regret that I'm going to have to miss the Hedgefest. My son is a Marine and was injured in the mortar incident that happened a week ago Monday night (18th) in Nevada during a live fire training exercise. Please pray for for the families of the Marines that were lost. My son will recover but he needs my attention at this time. I hope to see you all at the next GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Gentlemen, I regret that I'm going to have to miss the Hedgefest. My son is a Marine and was injured in the mortar incident that happened a week ago Monday night (18th). Please pray for for the families of the Marines that were lost. My son will recover but he needs my attention at this time. I hope to see you all at the next GTG.



Sorry about that, if you need anything just holler. We all thank you and him for his service.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Showme said:


> Gentlemen, I regret that I'm going to have to miss the Hedgefest. My son is a Marine and was injured in the mortar incident that happened a week ago Monday night (18th). Please pray for for the families of the Marines that were lost. My son will recover but he needs my attention at this time. I hope to see you all at the next GTG.



Terribly sorry to hear about your son will pray that all turns out well.


----------



## Showme

Thank you.


----------



## moody

Showme said:


> Thank you.



No need to thank us. We should be thanking you. Regardless of anyone's views on the Middle East our troops and their families give us more than we could ever give back. I wish him a speedy recovery and safe trip home.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SON AND HIS SERVICE


----------



## workshop

Our hopes and prayers go out to your family and your son. God bless him and everyone. You don't have to thank us, we thank him for his service and you for raising such a wonderful young man. My daughter was in the Army Reserve for 8 years, Military Police. I know the pride you have for your son but also the worries that go with a child in the military. I pray he makes a full recovery. God bless.


----------



## Showme

workshop said:


> Our hopes and prayers go out to your family and your son. God bless him and everyone. You don't have to thank us, we thank him for his service and you for raising such a wonderful young man. My daughter was in the Army Reserve for 8 years, Military Police. I know the pride you have for your son but also the worries that go with a child in the military. I pray he makes a full recovery. God bless.



We believe he will recover. I've been with the Marines over the past week and I'm in awe of these young men. We all should be very proud of our military. Some people are so stupid they don't realize what they are doing for them so they can continue to be stupid.


----------



## jonsered raket

Showme said:


> We believe he will recover. I've been with the Marines over the past week and I'm in awe of these young men. We all should be very proud of our military. Some people are so stupid they don't realize what they are doing for them so they can continue to be stupid.



Id like to thank your son and his fellow troops, I hope for a speedy recovery for him and you and your family will be in our prayers.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Showme said:


> Gentlemen, I regret that I'm going to have to miss the Hedgefest. My son is a Marine and was injured in the mortar incident that happened a week ago Monday night (18th) in Nevada during a live fire training exercise. Please pray for for the families of the Marines that were lost. My son will recover but he needs my attention at this time. I hope to see you all at the next GTG.



Give your son and his buds a giant OORAA for me and a Semper Fi. Gods blessings on him, them, and the bereaved families.


----------



## tallfarmboy

View attachment 287157


Who's going to be in charge of these??? LOL!

I'm the big ugly one.

TFB


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> We believe he will recover. I've been with the Marines over the past week and I'm in awe of these young men. We all should be very proud of our military. Some people are so stupid they don't realize what they are doing for them so they can continue to be stupid.



Yup.. Attend to him, and tell him we hoping he recovers quick.. Sure am glad it wasn't worse for him.. It sure could have been..!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> View attachment 287157
> 
> 
> Who's going to be in charge of these??? LOL!
> 
> I'm the big ugly one.
> 
> TFB



That's a good question... Anyone got blank tags?


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> That's a good question... Anyone got blank tags?



Just use duct tape.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> That's a good question... Anyone got blank tags?



I can handle that.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> What are you planning on building???
> Frankenstein???
> :msp_mellow:



Some of this saw, some of that saw, it will all =72cc..... Prolly even be 3 different saws inside there...... Oh and a one off piece of aluminum to hold it all together!


----------



## Mrs. J

tallfarmboy said:


> View attachment 287157
> 
> 
> Who's going to be in charge of these??? LOL!
> 
> I'm the big ugly one.
> 
> TFB



Make them put where they are from on there too. By the end of ours I had asked people 3-4 times where they were from  

Introduced myself to the same person 3 times. Lol. Name tags are a must!!


----------



## john taliaferro

Only three times , i do that with name tags .


----------



## Hedgerow

Mrs. J said:


> Make them put where they are from on there too. By the end of ours I had asked people 3-4 times where they were from
> 
> Introduced myself to the same person 3 times. Lol. Name tags are a must!!



But I already know everyone... 
Between GTG'S in TN, KY, IA, WI, AR, and OK, I've become a walking encyclopedia of names and locals... 
You just need to get out more...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. J

Hedgerow said:


> But I already know everyone...
> Between GTG'S in TN, KY, IA, WI, AR, and OK, I've become a walking encyclopedia of names and locals...
> You just need to get out more...:msp_biggrin:



Not all of us have a hedgerow brain


----------



## Mo. Jim

tallfarmboy said:


> View attachment 287157
> 
> 
> Who's going to be in charge of these??? LOL!
> 
> I'm the big ugly one.
> 
> TFB



Yep,name tags needed,as there are several who match that description.:msp_smile:


----------



## 8433jeff

I suspect some of these guys would do more than swap name tags in order to talk to a pretty lady, again and again. And then maybe once more.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mrs. J said:


> Not all of us have a hedgerow brain



Good thing!!! Cause if everyone did, we'd be sunk as a species...
I shudder to even think about it...
Name tags it is...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing!!! Cause if everyone did, we'd be sunk as a species...
> I shudder to even think about it...
> Name tags it is...



Do we have to wear 2 name tags with both our AS name and our real name?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Do we have to wear 2 name tags with both our AS name and our real name?:msp_biggrin:



You have to wear yours on your hat...
Dodgegeek/stoolmaker will suffice...







Tag prototype...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> You have to wear yours on your hat...
> Dodgegeek/stoolmaker will suffice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag prototype...
> :msp_tongue:



Shoulda used brown ink.


----------



## Hedgerow

My driver just brought me some presents... 






This thing is a freaking beast...
Stumpy said sumpthin' about not getting em' all dirty...




BWAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Progress....
Oh, by the way, Dan has to cut the logs I dumped gravel all over...






And stuff...


----------



## Mrs. J

andydodgegeek said:


> Do we have to wear 2 name tags with both our AS name and our real name?:msp_biggrin:



Real names quit mattering when this craziness began back in 2008 for us. I was suddenly married to a Wiggz.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Progress....
> Oh, by the way, Dan has to cut the logs I dumped gravel all over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And stuff...



he's got lots of practice. got any with spikes or wire?


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> Some of this saw, some of that saw, it will all =72cc..... Prolly even be 3 different saws inside there...... Oh and a one off piece of aluminum to hold it all together!


hmmm... me thinks it's probably a small mount saw that he wants a 24inch 050 bar for too???




I see 371, 395, and 3120... No 346?


Hedgerow said:


> My driver just brought me some presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a freaking beast...
> Stumpy said sumpthin' about not getting em' all dirty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> :hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

nstueve said:


> hmmm... me thinks it's probably a small mount saw that he wants a 24inch 050 bar for too???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 371, 395, and 3120... No 346?



Nope... Not yet anyway...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Just making sure everyone seen this only one week left to get in on the raffle and help a member out.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/230174.htm


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Yep,name tags needed,as there are several who match that description.:msp_smile:



Hey I Know you are not talking about me.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 


This thread is slow as there are only 7 days and some hours till the shindig starts to wind up. Everybody must be getting some saw work done.


----------



## Hedgerow

..Freehand
Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1+deviled eggs
Stumpy +3 
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe+1 "Honorary"
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
Wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
MoIron
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop+1
cobey
PegLeg
Wigglesworth+3
Komatsuvarna +1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## jonsered raket

I say we line all the saws up length ways and have " chainsaws across america" could probably get a world record out of it.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> I say we line all the saws up length ways and have " chainsaws across america" could probably get a world record out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Better bring the long bars boys and girls!


----------



## jonsered raket

View attachment 287289
now we need 400 more.


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey I Know you are not talking about me.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> This thread is slow as there are only 7 days and some hours till the shindig starts to wind up. Everybody must be getting some saw work done.



I just got back from taking the last of my firewood to my mother in law. The cold weather needs to stay away.


----------



## Mo. Jim

warjohn said:


> I just got back from taking the last of my firewood to my mother in law. The cold weather needs to stay away.



That should have been worth some Atta Boy points.:msp_smile: I cut a load last week or I would have run out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey I Know you are not talking about me.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> This thread is slow as there are only 7 days and some hours till the shindig starts to wind up. Everybody must be getting some saw work done.



Yep got a couple saws off my work bench third one getting close, a couple car auction this week have slowed my saw fixing some.


----------



## warjohn

Mo. Jim said:


> That should have been worth some Atta Boy points.:msp_smile: I cut a load last week or I would have run out.



I supply all her firewood so I get an Atta Boy every couple weeks when I take her another pickup load. Of course if my wife says anything when I get another saw I play the I need it to cut wood for your mom card. I can't get into the area where I'm cutting until it dries up some.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I supply all her firewood so I get an Atta Boy every couple weeks when I take her another pickup load. Of course if my wife says anything when I get another saw I play the I need it to cut wood for your mom card. I can't get into the area where I'm cutting until it dries up some.



Let me know next time you are cutting we will have a miniiii GTG.:msp_smile:


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Let me know next time you are cutting we will have a miniiii GTG.:msp_smile:



Will do but it might not be until fall. My weekends get busy when the grass starts growing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> Will do but it might not be until fall. My weekends get busy when the grass starts growing.



Let me know any time when the temp. is under 100:msp_thumbsup:. Hows James?


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Let me know any time when the temp. is under 100:msp_thumbsup:. Hows James?



He had to have his gallbladder out last Friday but he is starting to feel better.


----------



## cobey

made cookies with the (2) echo's today, they run good for tiny saws, but im sure ill get blown away by faster saws!
me and peglegs females are comming with us, hopefully they like hanging out together while I play with chainsaws and stuff:msp_smile:


----------



## john taliaferro

Been riding tell it started raining ,in memory of Richard Graves had a hart attack in his sleep 58 .


----------



## Hedgerow

Got about 30 logs stacked up and ready...
More to come tomorrow....
Hope Dave has a fresh blade on the band mill!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Got about 30 logs stacked up and ready...
> More to come tomorrow....
> Hope Dave has a fresh blade on the band mill!!!



I think we should pass the hat to cover the cost of a new blade.


----------



## old cookie

A little limestone shouldnt hurt anything, atleast it aint flintrock.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I think we should pass the hat to cover the cost of a new blade.



Swept the junk off everything... Just for that reason... But a dozen hedge logs will take its toll on any saw blade.. We'll cut the pine cants first from Atvguns...


----------



## old cookie

If they havnt cut any hedge they are in for a surprise.


----------



## warjohn

Hedgerow said:


> Swept the junk off everything... Just for that reason... But a dozen hedge logs will take its toll on any saw blade.. We'll cut the pine cants first from Atvguns...



Spraying the blade with diesel fuel while cutting hedge helps a lot.


----------



## cobey

in chainsaw races, how big is the wood they cut with the little 45cc and under saws?


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> If they havnt cut any hedge they are in for a surprise.



Dave has milled a bunch of it... He likes the stuff... Not sure what the blade life loss is.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> in chainsaw races, how big is the wood they cut with the little 45cc and under saws?



Probably an 8x8 cant...


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Swept the junk off everything... Just for that reason... *But a dozen hedge logs *will take its toll on any saw blade.. We'll cut the pine cants first from Atvguns...


I never thought of taking pics of a hedge gummed bar n chain. But going heads up against one of those around here doesn't leave a feller in the mood for picture taking.



old cookie said:


> If they havnt cut any hedge they are in for a surprise.


Kinda like separating the mens from the boys. :hmm3grin2orange:


warjohn said:


> Spraying the blade with diesel fuel while cutting hedge helps a lot.


How do you pull that one off ? opcorn:


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You gotta get by an angry Deere and a 2156 first... Then on to the 365's...
> :msp_wink:



And a 350!! :cool2:


----------



## Homelite410

logging22 said:


> Got some of those in a pile, somewhere. Let me look.:msp_wink:



I don't suppose you would have a good 272xp cylinder?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

How do you pull that one off ? opcorn:[/QUOTE]

I used a cheap spray bottle and gave the blade a couple spritzes every little bit. You can hear when it needs it. It worked better than anything else I tried.


----------



## logging22

Showme said:


> Gentlemen, I regret that I'm going to have to miss the Hedgefest. My son is a Marine and was injured in the mortar incident that happened a week ago Monday night (18th) in Nevada during a live fire training exercise. Please pray for for the families of the Marines that were lost. My son will recover but he needs my attention at this time. I hope to see you all at the next GTG.



Very sorry to hear this. Tell him that a brother says keep the faith and Semper Fi.

Les


----------



## logging22

Homelite410 said:


> I don't suppose you would have a good 272xp cylinder?:hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

GTG grub is the best!! Unlike some of the inlaws...
[video=youtube;bkExpbnjsX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkExpbnjsX8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Showme

logging22 said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Tell him that a brother says keep the faith and Semper Fi.
> 
> Les



I'll do that. Going to be visiting with him and some of his injured buddies today.


----------



## wendell

Mrs. J said:


> Not all of us have a hedgerow brain



And for that, Dear Lord, we are truly thankful.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Showme, best to your son. Thoughts & prayers to him & families of those lost in the accident.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Showme said:


> I'll do that. Going to be visiting with him and some of his injured buddies today.



Give a friendly hello and best wishes from some chainsawing dodgegeeks up in Minnesota, and tell them thankyou for there service to our country.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> <iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs275/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-06T08:00:00/bas4/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="427" height="192"></iframe>



I thought we needed to see this again!


----------



## mweba

Homelite410 said:


> I thought we needed to see this again!



I better start building a saw.....


----------



## grandpatractor

Homelite410 said:


> I thought we needed to see this again!





mweba said:


> I better start building a saw.....



I better get my 2 pipes finished.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

mweba said:


> I better start building a saw.....



You got one waiting for you when you get here...:msp_thumbup:
You got a 550 for show and tell???


----------



## Hedgerow

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1+deviled eggs
Stumpy +3 
Sunfish
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 or 4
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe+1 "Honorary"
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
Wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
MoIron
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop+1
cobey+1
PegLeg+1
Wigglesworth+3
Komatsuvarna +1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## workshop

View attachment 287443
View attachment 287444
View attachment 287445
View attachment 287446

Hey Everybody, Found this today before it went to the crusher. Found a tag at the front lower left next to the muffler says it's a Solo. But can't hardly read any numbers, even with a magnifying glass. First number looks like a 6000? Possibly a 626? or 70? Don't know, any ideas? The air filter cover is gone.


----------



## moody

Really page 2? Slackin azz slackers. Can't even keep this on the front page. Buy you books and buy you books, but all you do is eat the paper.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

A dealer took me to school today, I guess I can't be right all the time. They said the difference between the 038, S, and M, is the thickness of the base gasket. I didn't say anything, thinking maybe Mag jugs will not be so popular this way.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> A dealer took me to school today, I guess I can't be right all the time. They said the difference between the 038, S, and M, is the thickness of the base gasket. I didn't say anything, thinking maybe Mag jugs will not be so popular this way.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's why I buy Stihl...... Or maybe not


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> That's why I buy Stihl...... Or maybe not



I get the same thing from Local Husky dealer, they sold me a 044 for $25.00 because they said it need a P/C not worth rebuilding. I cleaned the jug up and a put a AM piston bought and running under 100.00.

It has been my avatar pic for a while.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I get the same thing from Local Husky dealer, they sold me a 044 for $25.00 because they said it need a P/C not worth rebuilding. I cleaned the jug up and a put a AM piston bought and running under 100.00.
> 
> It has been my avatar pic for a while.



Oh I'm aware. That's why I buy from the Amish guys. They don't do much bull chittin. You've got cash they have saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> Oh I'm aware. That's why I buy from the Amish guys. They don't do much bull chittin. You've got cash they have saws.



I never been to one but have heard they run a great saw/mower shops.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

warjohn said:


> Spraying the blade with diesel fuel while cutting hedge helps a lot.



Guy in the bar next to me uses plain old dawn dish soap and water...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OK... So I was gonna just get a couple of these made up & show up with em, make everyone jealous... but then I thought, I'll spend the next 2 months taking orders for more, so I thought I'd see what the interest looks like & see if we can just bring some with us... 

Anyone else interested in a cool shirt like this? The price goes down as the quantity goes up - after speedy shipping and a minimum order of 25, the cost is $23/shirt. 

The order has to be placed no later than end of the day on Monday, so if there's less than 25 by the end of the day on Monday, I'll cancel the entire order & let you all know on here- but if there's 25 or more, I'll cover the front end cost & have 'em shipped. 

Just click this link & fill in your size info to secure your shirt...(No payment until delivery)

T-Shirts - Custom T-Shirts - Shirt Screen Printers - Design Online at CustomInk


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I never been to one but have heard they run a great saw/mower shops.



Knowledge when you need it and bar oil for cheap when don't


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK... So I was gonna just get a couple of these made up & show up with em, make everyone jealous... but then I thought, I'll spend the next 2 months taking orders for more, so I thought I'd see what the interest looks like & see if we can just bring some with us...
> 
> Anyone else interested in a cool shirt like this? The price goes down as the quantity goes up - after speedy shipping and a minimum order of 25, the cost is $23/shirt.
> 
> The order has to be placed no later than end of the day on Monday, so if there's less than 25 by the end of the day on Monday, I'll cancel the entire order & let you all know on here- but if there's 25 or more, I'll cover the front end cost & have 'em shipped.
> 
> Just click this link & fill in your size info to secure your shirt...(No payment until delivery)
> 
> T-Shirts - Custom T-Shirts - Shirt Screen Printers - Design Online at CustomInk



Order placed for three.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK... So I was gonna just get a couple of these made up & show up with em, make everyone jealous... but then I thought, I'll spend the next 2 months taking orders for more, so I thought I'd see what the interest looks like & see if we can just bring some with us...
> 
> Anyone else interested in a cool shirt like this? The price goes down as the quantity goes up - after speedy shipping and a minimum order of 25, the cost is $23/shirt.
> 
> The order has to be placed no later than end of the day on Monday, so if there's less than 25 by the end of the day on Monday, I'll cancel the entire order & let you all know on here- but if there's 25 or more, I'll cover the front end cost & have 'em shipped.
> 
> Just click this link & fill in your size info to secure your shirt...(No payment until delivery)
> 
> T-Shirts - Custom T-Shirts - Shirt Screen Printers - Design Online at CustomInk



I'm working on a local guy (thanks, Brent) to do them a little bit more cost effectively, but they would come in whatever color shirts he has in stock... I'll know more tomorrow after he calls... 
(why do I always think of the cool things too late?!:msp_angry


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's generally what the shirt will look like... I say generally cuz the words will be the same, but the shirt color may vary with the other supplier if we can get them done in time through him...


----------



## RVALUE

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm working on a local guy (thanks, Brent) to do them a little bit more cost effectively, but they would come in whatever color shirts he has in stock... I'll know more tomorrow after he calls...
> (why do I always think of the cool things too late?!:msp_angry



This answer I know. 



It is called 


























Hindsight.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I've been sick since monday but I just got in from the shop I got 7 saws sharpened and ready to go! I am feeling better already.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I've been sick since monday but I just got in from the shop I got 7 saws sharpened and ready to go! I am feeling better already.



I've only got one chain ready. Tried it out this evening and I'm really liking how my 350 is breaking in. I need to work on this new chain I bought for the 385 it's not near aggresive enough.


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> View attachment 287443
> View attachment 287444
> View attachment 287445
> View attachment 287446
> 
> Hey Everybody, Found this today before it went to the crusher. Found a tag at the front lower left next to the muffler says it's a Solo. But can't hardly read any numbers, even with a magnifying glass. First number looks like a 6000? Possibly a 626? or 70? Don't know, any ideas? The air filter cover is gone.



Its either a 635 or a 642. The 635 had a 54mm bore and the 642 had a 58mm bore. You would probably have to take the muffler off And measure to tell. 

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## lumberjackchef

I had a 635 for a couple of years big heavy vibration making monster, torquey beast of a saw. Had 404 30" hardnose bar. It pulled it just fine too!

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> I've only got one chain ready. Tried it out this evening and I'm really liking how my 350 is breaking in. I need to work on this new chain I bought for the 385 it's not near aggresive enough.



I probably will just have my standard run of the mill woods chain, round ground, nothing special. Just dont think I will have much time to make anything fancy. Oh well what I will lack in quality I will make up for in quantity. Plannin on bringing a pile of saws to play with.:msp_w00t:


----------



## lumberjackchef

OK so I have to correct myself after looking over your pictures more closely I came to the conclusion that the pto side looks different than my 635 so I looked it up and it must be a 70 model.

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## workshop

Hmmmm, Don't know. The cylinder looks different to me.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I need a chainbrake cover for a 36/40 Husky,the saw isn't nice enough to warrant the cost of a new one.


----------



## workshop

I'll have to bring it with me.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I probably will just have my standard run of the mill woods chain, round ground, nothing special. Just dont think I will have much time to make anything fancy. Oh well what I will lack in quality I will make up for in quantity. Plannin on bringing a pile of saws to play with.:msp_w00t:



This chain isn't even worthy of the woods. The rakers are too high. I'm far from fancy and I can only fit so many saws in my Focus


----------



## srcarr52

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Here's generally what the shirt will look like... I say generally cuz the words will be the same, but the shirt color may vary with the other supplier if we can get them done in time through him...



I'll buy a shirt.


----------



## warjohn

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Guy in the bar next to me uses plain old dawn dish soap and water...



I've used that also but my blades lasted a lot longer with diesel, plus the mill I had ran on diesel so I always had it around.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I want a shirt! Make mine 3xl, gotta be able to fit in alota bacon wrapped little smokies!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> I need a chainbrake cover for a 36/40 Husky,the saw isn't nice enough to warrant the cost of a new one.



I can probably hook you up. Im sure I've got a couple of those laying around. I'll look in the morning!


----------



## Mo. Jim

lumberjackchef said:


> I can probably hook you up. Im sure I've got a couple of those laying around. I'll look in the morning!



Thanks,let know,do you still need that 3400 crankcase?


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Hmmmm, Don't know. The cylinder looks different to me.



Here's what makes me think that........Model 70 









I'm pretty sure thats the only model with the oil cap up there that I can remember seeing. Could be wrong though.......


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Thanks,let know,do you still need that 3400 crankcase?



Yes sir, bring it along. I can always use one of those!


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> I want a shirt! Make mine 3xl, gotta be able to fit in alota bacon wrapped little smokies!!!



That 3xl would make me two and mabey three shirts. I have been bulking up,so I can run that 999 Ole of srcarrs and my Remy. 754G,up to 136 pounds.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I want a nice looking clutch cover for my 346xp, an orange one. Anyone have one. I think a 350 cover would work, correct me if I am wrong. Not alot to trade, but I can steal money from Sarahs purse.:smile2:


----------



## cowroy

andydodgegeek said:


> I want a nice looking clutch cover for my 346xp, an orange one. Anyone have one. I think a 350 cover would work, correct me if I am wrong. Not alot to trade, but I can steal money from Sarahs purse.:smile2:



Andy, I have a 350 that was straight gassed on the first tank with an orange cover. It's yours if you want it. Were you wantin to trade yours or just buy one and keep yours? You can pm me.


----------



## cobey

thanks Chad!!! :smile2: (lumberjackchef) for helping with my saws and hanging out today!
great to learn new stuff! I know what real hotrod saws sound like now :smile2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> but I can steal money from Sarahs purse.:smile2:




let me know how that works out for you, I'm a little short myself.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> let me know how that works out for you, I'm a little short myself.



I'd ask how big her purse was, but I'd be afraid of a typo.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> That 3xl would make me two and mabey three shirts. I have been bulking up,so I can run that 999 Ole of srcarrs and my Remy. 754G,up to 136 pounds.:msp_thumbsup:



I'll line up right behind you to run those beasts!

Shoot Jim, I'll try to help anchor you down while you run them. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> I'll line up right behind you to run those beasts!
> 
> Shoot Jim, I'll try to help anchor you down while you run them. :rolleyes2:



I like the avatar you have now, the nose art is a little small but looks cool. Now I want a saw with a pin up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> I'll line up right behind you to run those beasts!
> 
> Shoot Jim, I'll try to help anchor you down while you run them. :rolleyes2:



I think Shaun said that 999 weighed in at 32.5 pounds.:msp_ohmy: I haven't weighed the Remy yet.


----------



## Homelite410

If anyone is interested in this, I will bring it along!


----------



## moody

cowroy said:


> Andy, I have a 350 that was straight gassed on the first tank with an orange cover. It's yours if you want it. Were you wantin to trade yours or just buy one and keep yours? You can pm me.



I'd be willing to buy the rest of the 350 from ya.


----------



## warjohn

Homelite410 said:


> If anyone is interested in this, I will bring it along!




I am interested.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'll line up right behind you to run those beasts!
> 
> Shoot Jim, I'll try to help anchor you down while you run them. :rolleyes2:







Mo. Jim said:


> I think Shaun said that 999 weighed in at 32.5 pounds.:msp_ohmy: I haven't weighed the Remy yet.



I would think it wts.at least 25#. Jim give me a call later so we can finalize 



Homelite410 said:


> If anyone is interested in this, I will bring it along!




Who made this.


----------



## moody

Looks like a Homelite of some flavor, maybe a XL


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I like the avatar you have now, the nose art is a little small but looks cool. Now I want a saw with a pin up.



I've got a tattoo I've drawn up maybe you'd like  I've only got a few haha


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I would think it wts.at least 25#. Jim give me a call later so we can finalize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who made this.



Poulan S25DA


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Here's what makes me think that........Model 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure thats the only model with the oil cap up there that I can remember seeing. Could be wrong though.......



I agree. I'm thinking a model 70 also. Have been doing some disassemby and checking things out. Engine is not frozen. Pulled muffler and cylinder/ piston look good. Recoil works well. No spark though. Man, this thing sure has a different looking flywheel/ignition system. Looks like maybe the flywheel key has been sheared and the flywheel has turned. Anybody know if the flywheel is a press on or threaded onto the crank? Would be nice to get it to run but probably more for parts for another saw that is better cosmetically. Stupid me!!! Can't have a threaded crank with a flywheel key!!! DUH.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> That 3xl would make me two and mabey three shirts. I have been bulking up,so I can run that 999 Ole of srcarrs and my Remy. 754G,up to 136 pounds.:msp_thumbsup:



Sounds like you need a 'onesie'
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ok, good news.... the shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and already have 12 spoken for. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
Doug - (1) xl
Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
JD (1) 3x
Stumpy (1) 2x
Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
Scarr52 (1) ?
Specter29 how many?
Adam (did u want one of these too?) 2x
Heavyfuel - I know you want one... 

To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, good news.... the shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and already have 12 spoken for. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
> Doug - (1) xl
> Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
> JD (1) 3x
> Stumpy (1) 2x
> Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
> Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
> Scarr52 (1) ?
> Specter29 how many?
> Adam (did u want one of these too?) 2x
> Heavyfuel - I know you want one...
> 
> To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):




Sign me up 15 is doable


----------



## cowroy

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who made this.



Poulan!


----------



## lumberjackchef

cowroy said:


> Poulan!



+1


----------



## Hedgerow

Stephen is headed my way... With a couple big Cedar logs for carving...


----------



## Hedgerow

cowroy said:


> Poulan!



Can I add cowroy to the list!!!???
Would be most excellent!!!


----------



## logging22

Im in for a couple of the shirts. Color dont really matter, but if you got a orange one in large for Kim, that would be great. As long as mine isnt pink, im all good. Just sayin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cowroy

Hedgerow said:


> Can I add cowroy to the list!!!???
> Would be most excellent!!!



I certainly wish man, but it is 10-1/2 hours from here and I have no one to come with me to help me out drivin and stuff. I am for sure planning on it next year though. I will be a Journeyman railroad machinist at the end of May of this year, so that will be a big help. Being an apprentice, we rotate various jobs and shifts and off days for two years, so it's hard to plan anything. It also takes two years to get two weeks vacation. I am gonna try my best to get out there next year.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I just checked my Ebay watch list and I found that I won another Echo 610 twin cyl parts saw. I hope the ignition set up is good and then I will have three runners.:msp_thumbsup: 
I talked to Kenneth earlier,he's on his way to a auction to check out some chainsaws,Imagine that.:rolleyes2:
It keeps trying to rain here,just enough so I can't work outside and not enough to do any good. We could use a good rain,were still short about 15" from normal.


----------



## Homelite410

Raining here...... I finally got off work and Im going to head home and put the Easter ham in the smoker and commence to GTG outhouse building while my girls watch a movie in their club house in the barn. I hope you have a good weekend!! :msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, good news.... the shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and already have 12 spoken for. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
> Doug - (1) xl
> Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
> JD (1) 3x
> Stumpy (1) 2x
> Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
> Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
> Scarr52 (1) ?
> Specter29 how many?
> Adam (did u want one of these too?) 2x
> Heavyfuel - I know you want one...
> Homelite410- (1) 2xl please
> 
> To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):



Added to the list. Thank you sarah for all your hard work!!


----------



## srcarr52

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, good news.... the shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and already have 12 spoken for. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
> Doug - (1) xl
> Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
> JD (1) 3x
> Stumpy (1) 2x
> Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
> Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
> Scarr52 (1) ?
> Specter29 how many?
> Adam (did u want one of these too?) 2x
> Heavyfuel - I know you want one...
> 
> To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):



XL for me please.


----------



## warjohn

Mo. Jim said:


> I just checked my Ebay watch list and I found that I won another Echo 610 twin cyl parts saw. I hope the ignition set up is good and then I will have three runners.:msp_thumbsup:
> I talked to Kenneth earlier,he's on his way to a auction to check out some chainsaws,Imagine that.:rolleyes2:
> It keeps trying to rain here,just enough so I can't work outside and not enough to do any good. We could use a good rain,were still short about 15" from normal.



Ken didn't get all the saws at the auction he was nice enough to share with me.


----------



## Mo. Jim

warjohn said:


> Ken didn't get all the saws at the auction he was nice enough to share with me.



He called me when he got home and he said you were there and you got a couple of saws. We decided that Mac parts saw was the doner for the concrete saw. He's supposed to ride down with me early fri. morning. I'll take a look at the saws to verify what I think. If I see you at Matts,that means we both made it.


----------



## warjohn

See you there. The concrete saw should be a good project.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ward and Jim got to looking at that husky 55 have to pull the jug to verify put I think it is the closed port design.:msp_thumbup: Don't have time to do it today. Maybe tonite. Jim stopped in to my folks and looked at dads 55's they are definately not ranchers both have comp. release.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just got to the gtg site


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I just got to the gtg site



You two better save some logs for next wk.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::eek2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You two better save some logs for next wk.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::eek2:



Stephen couldn't wait... Figured we'd get a head start on you all... 
He's off to an auction, and I'm off after another big cedar tree...
I'll check in later...


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ward and Jim got to looking at that husky 55 have to pull the jug to verify put I think it is the closed port design.:msp_thumbup: Don't have time to do it today. Maybe tonite. Jim stopped in to my folks and looked at dads 55's they are definately not ranchers both have comp. release.



Those are the best kind  I'm not sure how the 51 could suck so much compared to the 55. I mean basically the same design. All the 51's I've found have the same problem. I know where there's a set of 3 I might try to pick up one day when I have some extra cash. But I can't find 55's around here.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen is headed my way... With a couple big Cedar logs for carving...



Awesome I love that Cedar! Milled some nice big slabs the other day with the 460. But I'm missing that bigger cube stihl on my 36" mill. I'm about go out and rebuild my 066 to put back in action on the mill, finally my clutch side bearing arrived! Ouch on the price though!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Awesome I love that Cedar! Milled some nice big slabs the other day with the 460. But I'm missing that bigger cube stihl on my 36" mill. I'm about go out and rebuild my 066 to put back in action on the mill, finally my clutch side bearing arrived! Ouch on the price though!



I hope you can make something cool out of one of the logs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I picked up one saw at the mini GTG today, good thing I was one short.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hope you can make something cool out of one of the logs.


That depends on what your definition of cool is!:hmm3grin2orange:LOL. But I'm gonna give it my best shot


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> That depends on what your definition of cool is!:hmm3grin2orange:LOL. But I'm gonna give it my best shot



I bet whatever you decide will be cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I picked up one saw at the mini GTG today, good thing I was one short.



Hope it's a good worker bee for ya... 
After you left, we got a big nasty with 1/2" hail...
Never got the big cedar. Just loaded the tractor and ran for cover...:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hope it's a good worker bee for ya...
> After you left, we got a big nasty with 1/2" hail...
> Never got the big cedar. Just loaded the tractor and ran for cover...:msp_sad:



It missed me somehow never got it anymore here.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Update on the list... shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and now have 23 spoken for. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
Doug - (1) xl
Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
JD (1) 3x
Stumpy (1) 2x
Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
Adam (2) 2x
Homelite410 (1) 2x
Moody - (1) size?
Les – (1 ea) L & 3x - _Both in pink is possible_ :msp_w00t:
SCarr52 (1) XL

Possibles: 
Heavyfuel - I know you want one... 
Specter29 how many?

To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):


----------



## cobey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Update on the list... shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and now have 23 spoken for. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
> Doug - (1) xl
> Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
> JD (1) 3x
> Stumpy (1) 2x
> Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
> Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
> Adam (2) 2x
> Homelite410 (1) 2x
> Moody - (1) size?
> Les – (1 ea) L & 3x - _Both in pink is possible_ :msp_w00t:
> SCarr52 (1) XL
> 
> Possibles:
> Heavyfuel - I know you want one...
> Specter29 how many?
> 
> To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):


 I would like a dark color in 2x


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarah Pm sent for shirt order.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Updated... shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 30, and now have 27 spoken for - I'll contact the feller & see what he's got in stick, if he can swing more.. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
Doug - (1) xl
Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
JD (1) 3x
Stumpy (1) 2x
Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
Adam (2) 2x
Homelite410 (1) 2x
Moody - (1) size?
Les – (1 ea) L & 3x - _Both in pink is possible_ :msp_w00t:
SCarr52 (1) XL
Cobey (1) 2xl (dark if possible)
Wkend Lumberjack - (1 ea) L, XL, 3XL- all pink? 

Possibles: 
Heavyfuel - I know you want one... 
Specter29 how many?

To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> sarah Pm sent for shirt order.



Hope you werent tryin to keep your order private... :msp_unsure:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hope you werent tryin to keep your order private... :msp_unsure:



No not at all and yes real men can wear Pink.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My wife says I look good in pink.


----------



## cobey

thank you sarah :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
this will be my first chainsaw shirt


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife says I look good in pink.



How bout brown?:msp_ohmy:











Ok, I'll stop.


----------



## grandpatractor

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No not at all and yes real men can wear Pink.



*I like pink underpants!*




















































On my wife!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

grandpatractor said:


> *I like pink underpants!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my wife!


Me too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> *I like pink underpants!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my husband!



Me too!:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just look damn good in pink underpants!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> *i like to soil pink underpants!*



ewwww!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> ewwww!!!



Wash out the visual pic :help:!washout the visual pic:help:!Wash out the visual pic :help:!washout the visual pic:help:!Wash out the visual pic :help:!washout the visual:help: pic!Wash out the visual pic :help:!washout the visual pic!


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> ewwww!!!



Just turn them inside out when they get dirty!


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife says I look good in pink.



I'm not riding all the way to Carthage with some dude wearing pink. You will have to ride in the back with the saws. That way people will think your just a hitch hiker.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm not riding all the way to Carthage with some dude wearing pink. You will have to ride in the back with the saws. That way people will think your just a hitch hiker.:hmm3grin2orange:



What if he wears heels and a wig?


----------



## andydodgegeek

8433jeff said:


> What if he wears heels and a wig?



Oh is this a dress up GTG? Are all the men dressing as ladies? I thought that was just a wisconsin thing.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

8433jeff said:


> What if he wears heels and a wig?



What,:hmm3grin2orange: Stump don't need them this year?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We are getting a hard rain now. Yee Haa.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Oh is this a dress up GTG? Are all the men dressing as ladies? I thought that was just a wisconsin thing.:msp_unsure:



Pretty much just a Wisconsin thing...
One cs600 muffler mod done...
This saw is gonna embarrass any stock 361 Stihl that shows its face...
It's Ethan's baby...
I sorta like it too...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

8433jeff said:


> What if he wears heels and a wig?



Jeff you obviously haven't met Kenneth,with high heels and a Dolly Parton wig he would stand about six foot ten.:msp_w00t:


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> Oh is this a dress up GTG? Are all the men dressing as ladies? I thought that was just a wisconsin thing.:msp_unsure:



One more thing I gotta add to the list now. Hotpants!
I already got the manboobs!


----------



## 8433jeff

Mo. Jim said:


> Jeff you obviously haven't met Kenneth,with high heels and a Dolly Parton wig he would stand about six foot ten.:msp_w00t:



Tall girls need a prom date too, Jim.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Jeff you obviously haven't met Kenneth,with high heels and a Dolly Parton wig he would stand about six foot ten.:msp_w00t:



Yeah... Between that and the beard, he ain't foolin anyone...


----------



## logging22

If Sarah brings me a pink shirt, i will wear it. Proudly. But i aint paying fer it!!


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> If Sarah brings me a pink shirt, i will wear it. Proudly. But i aint paying fer it!!


 I never pay for pink either


----------



## logging22

atvguns said:


> I never pay for pink either




I see what you did there.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Save a few of those logs for me! I'll have the mill there Fri & Sat. Also, the Husq 2100 I got from Stumpy. No mods, but it is a cutting demon. A fellow could run that thing while wearing pink, wig & heels, and still feel like a man!

View attachment 287691


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Save a few of those logs for me! I'll have the mill there Fri & Sat. Also, the Husq 2100 I got from Stumpy. No mods, but it is a cutting demon. A fellow could run that thing while wearing pink, wig & heels, and still feel like a man!
> 
> View attachment 287691



I got 29 logs here waiting for you to work some magic on them Dave!!!
What time friday!!??
Even got a spot cleared out and leveled for the mill...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jim the only reason I made the trip to Matt's yesterday is to check on the setting places next to the stove he was talking about awhile back, I tried mine out I think you will like yours as well.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim the only reason I made the trip to Matt's yesterday is to check on the setting places next to the stove he was talking about awhile back, I tried mine out I think you will like yours as well.



Ha. Im coming early so i can get my spot. Oh, and i found you a little something Stephen. Cant say what it is just yet. Suprise and all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Ha. Im coming early so i can get my spot. Oh, and i found you a little something Stephen. Cant say what it is just yet. Suprise and all.



Not knowing does bother me :msp_mad: but not as much as you getting there before me and getting my spot. 

I cant wait to see everyone.  Ok I just want to see everyone's saws, some of them are like old friends.


----------



## logging22

Hell it aint much. But i bet if you dont want it, there will be 43 other members that will.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> I got 29 logs here waiting for you to work some magic on them Dave!!!
> What time friday!!??
> Even got a spot cleared out and leveled for the mill...



Will be there around 10:00 a.m., if that works for you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Hell it aint much. But i bet if you dont want it, there will be 43 other members that will.:msp_sneaky:



Now I really can't wait.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Will be there around 10:00 a.m., if that works for you.



You bet!!! I need to spend some quality time getting to know that mill more...
That may be my next "wood" purchase...
And I really like the Norwood...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim the only reason I made the trip to Matt's yesterday is to check on the setting places next to the stove he was talking about awhile back, I tried mine out I think you will like yours as well.



Warning Claim Jumpers will be dealt with Harshly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Warning Claim Jumpers will be dealt with Harshly.



Now that's funny.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now that's funny.



I think sooners should be charged extra bacon for early arrival.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

As we get close to the GTG day y'all post pics of all the saws and stuff packed and ready. 

I am stuck in the house today watching the mother in law while sherry is in town. I hope to get out to the shop this evening and work on saws.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> As we get close to the GTG day y'all post pics of all the saws and stuff packed and ready.
> 
> I am stuck in the house today watching the mother in law while sherry is in town. I hope to get out to the shop this evening and work on saws.



Oh by the way I come from a long line of sooners. Kind of famous ones you might know them. Orville Moody is a cousin who won the 1969 US Open. And Oklahoma Ed Moody is my Great Grandpa. Woodie and Jack Guthrie used a lot of his songs. In fact Jack was in his band during the late 40's early 50's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm not riding all the way to Carthage with some dude wearing pink. You will have to ride in the back with the saws. That way people will think your just a hitch hiker.



I won't have it till I see Sarah at matt's Jim You would look good in Pink Too!!!:msp_w00t:



8433jeff said:


> What if he wears heels and a wig?



I wear heals every day on my work boots. Wiggs make my head hot.:msp_razz:



andydodgegeek said:


> Oh is this a dress up GTG? Are all the men dressing as ladies? I thought that was just a wisconsin thing



We are not dressing up like lady's. Its got to be a northern thing.:msp_tongue:



Work Saw Collector said:


> What, Stump don't need them this year?



That means you can use them this time.:msp_w00t:



grandpatractor said:


> One more thing I gotta add to the list now. Hotpants!
> I already got the manboobs!





8433jeff said:


> Tall girls need a prom date too, Jim.:msp_thumbup:



Already got a date



Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... Between that and the beard, he ain't foolin anyone...



HHHHAAAA


logging22 said:


> If Sarah brings me a pink shirt, i will wear it. Proudly. But i aint paying fer it!!



Man Up.


atvguns said:


> I never pay for pink either



Only shirts.


----------



## moody

I think this has caused retardation in my case. I just looked over at one of my saws and said to myself "self you should port that saw, that'd be cool" then I said "self you're retarded......do it". I believe I'll let this bacon reduced hangover calm down for a bit and go to the work bench.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> I cant wait to see everyone.  Ok I just want to see everyone's saws, some of them are like old friends.



The 026 misses you.. you'll have to stop by & give 'er a hug....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Happy Easter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The 026 misses you.. you'll have to stop by & give 'er a hug....



Will do.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Will do.



How do you get your pictures to show up so large? And how do you get a video to show in a post rather than a link?


----------



## Mo. Jim

You guys ought to check out the easter eggs over in the Good Morning thread,page 4289.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon folks Ham is good.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> How do you get your pictures to show up so large? And how do you get a video to show in a post rather than a link?



It depends on what your using, This is an IPad with Tapatalk HD tell it Tapatalk to host the pics its all automatic. You have to pay a few bucks I can't remember, one time fee. On the video will have to be another member I don't do those.


----------



## moody

This is what I did today. Loving this techlite so far.

Husqvarna 385XP in dead wood - YouTube


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My video posting needs work.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> My video posting needs work.




I know I suck. But hey I had fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> I know I suck. But hey I had fun.



I was talking about me not you.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was talking about me not you.



Oh Haha. Not bad for a stock saw is it ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> Oh Haha. Not bad for a stock saw is it ?



Not bad at all.

I like those tried to buy one the other day the saw shop had took in customer hadn"t been back in year and a half. They think he will come back for it.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> I like those tried to buy one the other day the saw shop had took in customer hadn"t been back in year and a half. They think he will come back for it.



That saw is goin on the bench tonight. Gonna give it some love.


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Tastebuds*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good afternoon folks Ham is good.:hmm3grin2orange:


Easter ham is delicious. Not sure how Hedgerow is going to top that just northeast of Carthage, MO. However, I've heard he has a few good cooks arriving for both Friday and Saturday to help him out.

Hedge, get the troops ready. My stomach is already growling. :msp_wink:


----------



## sawnami

Anybody interested in a Barker Rim Circle saw?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Anybody interested in a Barker Rim Circle saw?



Yea but what do you want for it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The real question is am I big enough to run it if I got it going?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> The real question is am I big enough to run it if I got it going?



Yeah that is the right ? cause it looks like you'd need quite a "pair" to run one of those things. I've seen several at shows that I've been at but never a running unit. Would be a really neat project though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Anybody interested in a Barker Rim Circle saw?



That is a neat looking old cutting tool...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Yeah that is the right ? cause it looks like you'd need quite a "pair" to run one of those things. I've seen several at shows that I've been at but never a running unit. Would be a really neat project though.



I hope the cable can be put on a modern briggs.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea but what do you want for it?



Well?? What ya want already??:msp_smile:


----------



## lumberjackchef

I have a couple old Mac 2 mans that need to find new homes. I've been hauling them around with me from shop to shop and am getting tired of moving them. They both need some work but could probably be restored. I think one of them is a 12-25A and the other is a model 99. Both have bar and chains on them. I will snap a pic tomorrow in the daylight. If anybody be interested I can bring them along with.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I think work saw collector had the brilliant idea to post some gittin ready pics... Well, here goes...
Even though Andy's been sick he's managed to find time to get a couple saws ready. 
Here's Gilbert keeping a watchful eye on things:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool they look ready.


----------



## logging22

lumberjackchef said:


> I have a couple old Mac 2 mans that need to find new homes. I've been hauling them around with me from shop to shop and am getting tired of moving them. They both need some work but could probably be restored. I think one of them is a 12-25A and the other is a model 99. Both have bar and chains on them. I will snap a pic tomorrow in the daylight. If anybody be interested I can bring them along with.



Kool beans. Are you looking for cash or a trade??


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Bringing 3 saws with for sell or trade purposes also...
Not sure Gilbert wants to let them go...


----------



## grandpatractor

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I think work saw collector had the brilliant idea to post some gittin ready pics... Well, here goes...
> Even though Andy's been sick he's managed to find time to get a couple saws ready.
> Here's Gilbert keeping a watchful eye on things:



I don't see a pipe anywhere yet!


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Bringing 3 saws with for sell or trade purposes also...
> Not sure Gilbert wants to let them go...



How much for the 5100?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I don't see a pipe anywhere yet!



We'll see if I can get it together this week. I am hoping to.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got the piston and jug put on this 038M I working on. Easter and family coming over stopped me from finishing that saw today, I was really trying to finish it but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> The real question is am I big enough to run it if I got it going?



You better buy that Stephen so I won't be tempted. Hell I'm going to have to float a loan to be on the safe side the way it is now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> You better buy that Stephen so I won't be tempted. Hell I'm going to have to float a loan to be on the safe side the way it is now.



I may be better off to let you buy it and I'll just run it at GTG's


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I may be better off to let you buy it and I'll just run it at GTG's



It will take two men to run you and jim can both run it.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> How much for the 5100?



We'll talk when we geet down there. I want to see if any good trades can be had before I try to sell for cash. I like saws better than money.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> We'll talk when we geet down there. I want to see if any good trades can be had before I try to sell for cash. I like saws better than money.



I understand that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> We'll talk when we geet down there. I want to see if any good trades can be had before I try to sell for cash. I like saws better than money.



What would be a good trade.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What would be a good trade.



A "good trade" would be where I get what I want and you get what you want.:biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Figured I'd throw this out one more time - gonna close things out tomorrow.
shirt price is down to $15 max.... I've ordered 50, and now have 30 spoken for - I'll contact the feller & see what he's got in stock, if he can swing more.. If you want to put your name in for 1 or more, add it to the list. I've already got the following:
Doug - (1) xl
Stephen (1 ea) s & xl, (2) l
JD (1) 3x
Stumpy (1) 2x
Thomas (1 ea) s & xl
Me (1 ea) 2x & 3x
Adam (2) 2x
Homelite410 (1) 2x
Moody - (1) size?
Les – (1 ea) L & 3x
SCarr52 (1) XL
Cobey (1) 2xl (dark if possible)
Wkend Lumberjack - (1 ea) L, XL, 3XL
Heavyfuel - (1 ea) L, XL
Specter29 how many?

To refresh your memory-here's what they look like (color will vary):


----------



## andydodgegeek

I sure would like a 562xp!!:biggrin:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I sure would like a 562xp!!:biggrin:



 me thinks the easter bunny hid one from me.........But I didn't find it. Damn dirty rabbit.

Mrs. Dodgegeek large would suffice and are there color options?


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea but what do you want for it?





logging22 said:


> Well?? What ya want already??:msp_smile:



I'll bring it to the GTG. Would prefer to find something to trade for. I guarantee you would win heaviest power head with that cast iron Kohler. I think that it's a 1951 model and it was made right here in Springfield.


----------



## warjohn

andydodgegeek said:


> We'll talk when we geet down there. I want to see if any good trades can be had before I try to sell for cash. I like saws better than money.



What are you wanting for the 535.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got the piston and jug put on this 038M I working on. Easter and family coming over stopped me from finishing that saw today, I was really trying to finish it but maybe tomorrow.



I didn't get that Cedar tree taken out, and the hail ran us off yesterday, but I took out a big honey Locust tonight and hauled its proceeds back to the gtg site...
I spared you all 90% of the thorns.... 
But saved a few for ya... Just cause I like you guys...
I really do hate those trees...


----------



## old cookie

Not sure how to do this but I would like 1 L shirt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> Easter ham is delicious. Not sure how Hedgerow is going to top that just northeast of Carthage, MO. However, I've heard he has a few good cooks arriving for both Friday and Saturday to help him out.
> 
> Hedge, get the troops ready. My stomach is already growling. :msp_wink:



We'll top that...
Easy...
Fried pike and catfish with hush puppies trumps pretty much everything else in my book..
We won't even get started on the country fried venison and taters for Saturday...
Oh, and there will be gravy comas too...


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Not sure how to do this but I would like 1 L shirt.



Where you been???


----------



## lumberjackchef

Just finished firing up the 066 for her first, new breath. Sounds pretty mean. Ported the cylinder earlier along with a port match and a dual port- basket removed That oughta make the 36" alaskan move a little faster! Cant wait to put her in some wood tomorrow.


----------



## old cookie

I am just hanging around over here between North Fork, and Spring River


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> I am just hanging around over here between North Fork, and Spring River



We'll see you Saturday... 
Need an addy?


----------



## old cookie

yep sure do


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> yep sure do



PM sent..


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> PM sent..



I'll be there Friday evening from the looks of it. I'll need the addy as well.

ATT. 

To those coming from up north I 35 will be closed early April 6th at 152 in KC. PM me if you need help with directions around this.


----------



## Sagetown

Here it is Monday, April 01st, already. Better get the old Pioneer saw packed for the journey to Hedgerows. Until then, Y'all have a good week, and especially a safe trip to the GTG. :msp_thumbup:

See ya soon.
Sagetown

p.s. I like Homelite410's 'Count Down' clock on page #1283.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

old cookie said:


> Not sure how to do this but I would like 1 L shirt.



Just like that!




moody said:


> me thinks the easter bunny hid one from me.........But I didn't find it. Damn dirty rabbit.
> 
> Mrs. Dodgegeek large would suffice and are there color options?



Thanks. There may be, I should know more tonight...


----------



## andydodgegeek

warjohn said:


> What are you wanting for the 535.



I just ain't sure. Want to use it as trading tender, but cash will will work if trading fails.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> I'll bring it to the GTG. Would prefer to find something to trade for. I guarantee you would win heaviest power head with that cast iron Kohler. I think that it's a 1951 model and it was made right here in Springfield.



Cool see you there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is one of my favorite 066's

This is from the how to build a muffler thread, for those not watching that thread.
(be advised there is no muffler building in said thread.)

I wanted to just cross post the pic but didn't, just a link to it.


----------



## john taliaferro

address ? looks like sat morning


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what it did saturday afternoon after Stephen left...

[video=youtube;DYYJLSLO_ME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYYJLSLO_ME&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=1[/video]


----------



## rburg

Is that your rainguage just off the deck? It looks pretty full.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Is that your rainguage just off the deck? It looks pretty full.



Pretty much...


----------



## pdqdl

Sagetown said:


> ... p.s. I like Homelite410's 'Count Down' clock on page #1283.



You gotta be careful with any page references; not everybody has the same number of posts on each page. Copy the post number in the upper right hand corner (right mouse click, "copy link location" in Firefox browser), then paste the link. _Now everybody can find it in one click._

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/158438-642.htm#post4244477

BTW: I think it is pretty cool too. How do you make a countdown timer like that?


----------



## pdqdl

Homelite410 said:


> <iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs275/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-06T08:00:00/bas4/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="427" height="192"></iframe>



Then there is always the "quote" option, too.


----------



## pdqdl

Cool! I found it: Free Clocks for Your Website
(I had to find the original post, then reverse-engineer the link)

Neat website with a feature that lets you make your own timer. I haven't figured it out yet. Bookmarked it though!


----------



## Homelite410

pdqdl said:


> Cool! I found it: Free Clocks for Your Website
> (I had to find the original post, then reverse-engineer the link)
> 
> Neat website with a feature that lets you make your own timer. I haven't figured it out yet. Bookmarked it though!



Or simply double click the timer and it will take you there!!


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> <iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs200/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest%20GTGRV%20Departure/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-05T14:30:00/bas3/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="707" height="138"></iframe>



THIS is the one that I am waiting for!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jim I got this 038 done this morning just missing the throttle rod. It runs yee ha, how I have all these 038 parts and no throttle is beyond me.


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> <iframe src="http://free.timeanddate.com/countdown/i3k70p5j/n895/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co1/cr0/ss0/cac000/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs200/szw448/szh189/tatHedgefest%20GTGRV%20Departure/tac000/tptTime%20since%20Event%20started%20in/tpc000/iso2013-04-05T14:30:00/bas3/bat5/pd2" frameborder="0" width="707" height="138"></iframe>



Crap, I got a lot to do in a short time.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Crap, I got a lot to do in a short time.



Ahhh... If it gets done, it gets done... 
If not, just toss some stuff in the trailer and roll...


----------



## Sagetown

pdqdl said:


> You gotta be careful with any page references; not everybody has the same number of posts on each page. Copy the post number in the upper right hand corner (right mouse click, "copy link location" in Firefox browser), then paste the link. _Now everybody can find it in one click._
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/158438-642.htm#post4244477
> 
> BTW: I think it is pretty cool too. How do you make a countdown timer like that?



Hey pdqdl: If I knew what I was doin', I'd probably understand what you're sayin'.
However; the more I read your post, the more savvy I can make of it, but thanks for straightenin' it all out for everyone else.


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Ahhh... If it gets done, it gets done...
> If not, just toss some stuff in the trailer and roll...



Nathan is really hoping I get his Smurf done before then. I'll probably be testing it later this week. If it runs too well I won't give it to him until after the $ race.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Nathan is really hoping I get his Smurf done before then. I'll probably be testing it later this week. If it runs too well I won't give it to him until after the $ race.



Good thinking!!!
Now if only I could make stumpy forget the 3120 when he comes down, we'll be set...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim I got this 038 done this morning just missing the throttle rod. It runs yee ha, how I have all these 038 parts and no throttle is beyond me.



Gremlins,they steal one piece out of every box to mess with your sanity. I had a big ole Tom cat that would catch them,but he played on the highway one too many times.:msp_sad:


----------



## moody

Hopefully the fellas from up north read my post about needing a possible detour


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> Hopefully the fellas from up north read my post about needing a possible detour



As long as the detour is by the cheese store all is good.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: No seriously what detour are speaking of..


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> As long as the detour is by the cheese store all is good.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: No seriously what detour are speaking of..



In the early hours of the 6th I 35 WILL be closed at 152 in Liberty. For those of you coming from north of Kansas City this will affect you if you're planning on coming the morning of the GTG. If any of you need some directions or tips to get around this mess feel free to pm me or ask on here.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Good thinking!!!
> Now if only I could make stumpy forget the 3120 when he comes down, we'll be set...



You try that thing out? Is it sweet? I bet it is. Did Levi run it? Makes the big Solo seem pretty light.


----------



## pdqdl

Homelite410 said:


> Or simply double click the timer and it will take you there!!



Well crap. I never thought of that.


----------



## pdqdl

moody said:


> In the early hours of the 6th I 35 WILL be closed at 152 in Liberty. For those of you coming from north of Kansas City this will affect you if you're planning on coming the morning of the GTG. If any of you need some directions or tips to get around this mess feel free to pm me or ask on here.



That's only 4 miles from my house. Don't worry folks, there are decent detours/side streets on both sides of I-35. Just get off next exit north if traffic is backed up or closed.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You try that thing out? Is it sweet? I bet it is. Did Levi run it? Makes the big Solo seem pretty light.



We haven't fired it up yet... Too new and clean and stuff...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> We haven't fired it up yet... Too new and clean and stuff...



So we get to break it in at the GTG? Sweet.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> We haven't fired it up yet... Too new and clean and *we had to go purse shopping* and stuff...



Fixed it.:msp_wink:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well we started carving a A Murder of Crows - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in a tree right in the front yard of Galena's Murder Bordello today. It is right along the route 66 tour. It is the tree on the right side of the picture. They are renovating the old house to its former glory and turning it into a Haunted B&B. I will snap some pics of the progress as we go.






Here is a link to their website......
History


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mornin folks, had to look thru 3 pages of find this thread. Can't wait for Friday. I am finally starting to feel human again, been sick since last Monday. See y'all soon. Arready tawkin like you suthern foke.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Mornin folks, had to look thru 3 pages of find this thread. Can't wait for Friday. I am finally starting to feel human again, been sick since last Monday. See y'all soon. Arready tawkin like you suthern foke.



Yaaa suuure you betcha. You working thursday ehhhh?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> Fixed it.:msp_wink:



Thats funny.

I seen said 3120 the other day and touched it. It is so nice and new looking, someone has a stack of cash invested in that one. He has a tough decision ahead of him, long bar it and put it on a shelf or run it like he stole it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Yaaa suuure you betcha. You working thursday ehhhh?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hay.


----------



## sam-tip

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats funny.
> 
> I seen said 3120 the other day and touched it. It is so nice and new looking, someone has a stack of cash invested in that one. He has a tough decision ahead of him, long bar it and put it on a shelf or run it like he stole it.



Hey now. Watch the finger prints on the 3120. I could only find one bar for the saw locally. 60". I will be shopping north of Minneapolis later today for a little shorter bar. You think the saw is pretty. Wait till you see the orange bar. It looks better every day.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Hey now. Watch the finger prints on the 3120. I could only find one bar for the saw locally. 60". I will be shopping north of Minneapolis later today for a little shorter bar. You think the saw is pretty. Wait till you see the orange bar. It looks better every day.



Is it .404!?? Or 3/8"'??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sam-tip said:


> Hey now. Watch the finger prints on the 3120. I could only find one bar for the saw locally. 60". I will be shopping north of Minneapolis later today for a little shorter bar. You think the saw is pretty. Wait till you see the orange bar. It looks better every day.



Thats the bar that saw needs.


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> Is it .404!?? Or 3/8"'??



The bar is 404 .063. I still need to make the chain. Just got a new 100 ft roll of Oregon 68JX. I am bringing the work table with grinder breaker and spinner attached to make the chain. Don't think the roll will last long making long chains. Already have requests to make more 404 chain loops. I also have rolls of 72LGX and 73LGX. (3/8 .050 and .058)


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

sam-tip said:


> The bar is 404 .063. I still need to make the chain. Just got a new 100 ft roll of Oregon 68JX. I am bringing the work table with grinder breaker and spinner attached to make the chain. Don't think the roll will last long making long chains. Already have requests to make more 404 chain loops. I also have rolls of 72LGX and 73LGX. (3/8 .050 and .058)



Will you be bringing the rolls of lgx? Might snag a few .058 loops from ya.


----------



## sam-tip

Everything is load in trailer. Even the kitchen sink. Even the the husky 326PS. Pole saw. Sometime i need to trim trees to get the GTGRV in a drive way or down a street on RAGBRAI.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill have a 36 cannon superbar in 3/8 .063 for sale. Also a 36" older husky in 404 .063

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srcarr52

sam-tip said:


> The bar is 404 .063. I still need to make the chain. Just got a new 100 ft roll of Oregon 68JX. I am bringing the work table with grinder breaker and spinner attached to make the chain. Don't think the roll will last long making long chains. Already have requests to make more 404 chain loops. I also have rolls of 72LGX and 73LGX. (3/8 .050 and .058)



Good, I'll throw my bulk chain in my box of stuff then. 0.050 RSLK and 0.063 RSLHK.


----------



## sam-tip

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have a 36 cannon superbar in 3/8 .063 for sale. Also a 36" older husky in 404 .063
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Sweet I would like to see the 404 063 bar.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have a 36 cannon superbar in 3/8 .063 for sale. Also a 36" older husky in 404 .063
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Cannon superbar eh???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Cannon superbar eh???
> :msp_sneaky:



You know thats my favorite. I have two and love them.


----------



## cowroy

Work Saw Collector said:


> You know thats my favorite. I have two and love them.



I will probably end up with a 60" cannon for the 166.


----------



## srcarr52

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have a 36 cannon superbar in 3/8 .063 for sale. Also a 36" older husky in 404 .063
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



How much for the Cannon? What mount? Is it a 36" (115 drive links) or 37" (119 links)?


----------



## atvguns

What's all this noise about a GTG:msp_confused:


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> Good, I'll throw my bulk chain in my box of stuff then. 0.050 RSLK and 0.063 RSLHK.



And a loop of .050 RSLHK 84dl....


----------



## jonsered raket

Sam ill bring the 404 you can check it out. The 36" cannon is husky mount. Id like 150 for it, mxracer showed first interest. Ill throw in a chain I bought in a lot its a full comp square ground oregon, chains unfortunately low. Seems like it was a pine chain. I used it in a 30" oak and it was grabby, saw still pulled it but hold on. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

And its a 115 driver


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So far it has rained all day.


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> And a loop of .050 RSLHK 84dl....



That loop is sitting on a hook, freshly ground, waiting for you.


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> That loop is sitting on a hook, freshly ground, waiting for you.



I cant wait to se how my lil three fitty likes it!:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So far it has rained all day.



Oh boy... More mud!!!


----------



## specter29

ok so i just about had a heart attack called to check pie order and they said they never got it :censored:.





















now they just called back and said they found it and we are all good. :taped::bang::bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm picking up the last load of logs tomorrow... Cut em up and load em'!!!
Tired of waiting on decent conditions, so the track hoe will just have to drag me out of there after I'm loaded up.... 
That aughta make a mess... I'll try to remember to take pictures...
:msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I'm picking up the last load of logs tomorrow... Cut em up and load em'!!!
> Tired of waiting on decent conditions, so the track hoe will just have to drag me out of there after I'm loaded up....
> That aughta make a mess... I'll try to remember to take pictures...
> :msp_wink:



Don't wreck nothin, you're in for enough now. The attendees can realize that, I'm sure.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Don't wreck nothin, you're in for enough now. The attendees can realize that, I'm sure.



I probably got enough...
But these are really good logs...
I can't pass em' up...
We don't get many straight trees around these parts...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

8433jeff said:


> Don't wreck nothin, you're in for enough now. The attendees can realize that, I'm sure.





We will just have to cut smaller cookies.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We will just have to cut smaller cookies.



There is more skill in cutting the thin ones!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We will just have to cut smaller cookies.



That ain't happening... If I don't have at least a stack of logs left over, I will have failed...


Not an option...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> There is more skill in cutting the thin ones!



True... That's why the race cants have a mark on them! Gotta make it difficult!!!
Levi can usually get 3 cuts inside the 4" mark... For only being a kid, he really aint no slouch at this race game!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

who was it that said we would never hit 1300 pages before hedgefest?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgefest!!


----------



## specter29

you hear anything on the shirts?

Yay 1300 pages :msp_razz:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wasn't me. i remember though who it was. he's well known for cutting nails.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> wasn't me. i remember though who it was. he's well known for cutting nails.



Yup... Thumb nails!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## Sagetown

Work Saw Collector said:


> So far it has rained all day.



Ain't it the truth ! Earlier, there was 3+" of rain, and it's been raining harder ever since. Nobody's seen Noah around have they?

Cleaned up my Pioneer Saw yesterday. Man, the Mud Dobbers got to it last summer. The Chain Tensioner came apart again, and I see the problem. The top leg of the Tensioner has snapped off.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Sagetown said:


> Ain't it the truth ! Earlier, there was 3+" of rain, and it's been raining harder ever since. Nobody's seen Noah around have they?
> 
> Cleaned up my Pioneer Saw yesterday. Man, the Mud Dobbers got to it last summer. The Chain Tensioner came apart again, and I see the problem. The top leg of the Tensioner has snapped off.



Sage DSS mailed me a clutch cover last week,hasn't arrived yet. If it isn't here by thursday,I'll bring one off another saw that should work.


----------



## moody

:msp_scared: my package took a detour to kansas, they better not sabatoge my master plan. Not real sure why something would need to leave the state it was intended to be shipped in. Ah I know why, its the McDonalds in the interstate medians smartest thing in Kansas.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> :msp_scared: my package took a detour to kansas, they better not sabatoge my master plan. Not real sure why something would need to leave the state it was intended to be shipped in. Ah I know why, its the McDonalds in the interstate medians smartest thing in Kansas.



That there, is the reason I do NOT use the USPS...
I know it's cheaper...
And do NOT care....


----------



## Sagetown

moody said:


> :msp_scared: my package took a detour to kansas, they better not sabatoge my master plan. Not real sure why something would need to leave the state it was intended to be shipped in. Ah I know why, its the McDonalds in the interstate medians smartest thing in Kansas.



I had a package being sent by FedEx from back east. I tried tracking it. Thing was going everywhere. They changed the date of delivery. They finally gave it to the U.S. Mail in Indianapolis, and it still arrived 2 days late.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sagetown said:


> I had a package being sent by FedEx from back east. I tried tracking it. Thing was going everywhere. They changed the date of delivery. They finally gave it to the U.S. Mail in Indianapolis, and it still arrived 2 days late.



Same here people mail me things from all over carriers give up finding me then pass it off to USPS.


----------



## moody

Sagetown said:


> I had a package being sent by FedEx from back east. I tried tracking it. Thing was going everywhere. They changed the date of delivery. They finally gave it to the U.S. Mail in Indianapolis, and it still arrived 2 days late.



If Kansas harms my "package" I'll gut them like lizards.......nuff said.:taped:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Fedx once called me (this year) and said we have no Idea how to find you can we leave it somewhere in town. I told them a store in town no more problems.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Fedx once called me (this year) and said we have no Idea how to find you can we leave it somewhere in town. I told them a store in town no more problems.



i can unnerstand being hard to find. i drove past your place 3 times looking for the gtg 2 years ago. you even had the 2 man saw hanging out front. course i was kinda watching the road making sure i didn't miss any potholes or boulders. just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same here people mail me things from all over carriers give up finding me then pass it off to USPS.



But your neighbors don't even know where you are!!! I asked!!! Just got this funny look from em'...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I don't even know why I am going to work tomorrow. I ain't worth a darn because I am so excited for HEDGEFEST!


----------



## RVALUE

Wayne


----------



## RVALUE

Some people have so many names, they don't remember all of them themselves.


----------



## RVALUE

signed by the incentive-ator.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Wayne



Yep :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Okay d00dz - here's the deal....


We're gonna have 8 classes that have payouts - 4 stock, 4 modded. 



$2 registration fee for stock classes, and $5 for modded clases. 



Stock classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd). 


Modded classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd). 



Get them chainz ready guyz and galz - there'z prize money to be had and only a few dayz left to prepare. :cool2:


----------



## Sagetown

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same here people mail me things from all over carriers give up finding me then pass it off to USPS.



I ordered a full set of ATV tires from the Manufacturer. Someone from there called me back and said they only had 3, and would send the 4th one when they got it ready. I said fine. 
Well; FedEx was to deliver them to SAMS discount in Ft Smith, Arkansas. 
When the 3 tires arrived at SAMS, the Order called for 'Four Tires', and SAMS' employees went bananas. They jumped on the horn to FedEx. (All the while I was trying to explain the mix-up, but nobody would listen.) FedEx swore they had all four tires when it changed trucks in Memphis. Next day, I had tire #4. Compliments of FedEx.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Okay d00dz - here's the deal....
> 
> 
> We're gonna have 8 classes that have payouts - 4 stock, 4 modded.
> 
> 
> 
> $2 registration fee for stock classes, and $5 for modded clases.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> Modded classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> 
> Get them chainz ready guyz and galz - there'z prize money to be had and only a few dayz left to prepare. :cool2:



What size wood for modded big cc saws? I'll have to look for a chain for said bar size.


----------



## moody

WoodChuck'r said:


> Okay d00dz - here's the deal....
> 
> 
> We're gonna have 8 classes that have payouts - 4 stock, 4 modded.
> 
> 
> 
> $2 registration fee for stock classes, and $5 for modded clases.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> Modded classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> 
> Get them chainz ready guyz and galz - there'z prize money to be had and only a few dayz left to prepare. :cool2:




So Frankensaws will run in the cc class of their respected top ends? I'm just wanting to clearify so nobody cheats lol


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I've been walking around the shop waiting for Andy to complete his pipe work whistling a tune. I was having a hard time placing what the tune was. Suddenly came to me. It was the beginning of the Dueling Banjos song. Do I have the south on my mind or what? :msp_w00t:


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I've been walking around the shop waiting for Andy to complete his pipe work whistling a tune. I was having a hard time placing what the tune was. Suddenly came to me. It was the beginning of the Dueling Banjos song. Do I have the south on my mind or what? :msp_w00t:



Now see if you only had 3 teeth and a slober you could whistle the entire tune.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

moody said:


> Now see if you only had 3 teeth and a slober you could whistle the entire tune.



Aww. Ain't got no one there to whistle it with ya?oke:


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Aww. Ain't got no one there to whistle it with ya?oke:



Just because I have cousins name Preacher, Dead Eye and Jimmer don't think we didn't upgrade on dental. :msp_biggrin: <-see

And may I add cowpoke has all his teeth....he's just missing an arm.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What size wood for modded big cc saws? I'll have to look for a chain for said bar size.



Whatever we can get out of the logs... A 20" bar will get it done no problem...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Whatever we can get out of the logs... A 20" bar will get it done no problem...



Thanks.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Whatever we can get out of the logs... A 20" bar will get it done no problem...



 all my bars are metric.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> all my bars are metric.



Thats the best one yet.  :msp_scared:


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Well we started carving a A Murder of Crows - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia in a tree right in the front yard of Galena's Murder Bordello today. It is right along the route 66 tour. It is the tree on the right side of the picture. They are renovating the old house to its former glory and turning it into a Haunted B&B. I will snap some pics of the progress as we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to their website......
> History


 wow!! thats a creepy looking house!!


----------



## warjohn

jerrycmorrow said:


> i can unnerstand being hard to find. i drove past your place 3 times looking for the gtg 2 years ago. you even had the 2 man saw hanging out front. course i was kinda watching the road making sure i didn't miss any potholes or boulders. just sayin



My GPS took me 40 miles too far south on my way to Stephens.


----------



## cobey

WoodChuck'r said:


> Okay d00dz - here's the deal....
> 
> 
> We're gonna have 8 classes that have payouts - 4 stock, 4 modded.
> 
> 
> 
> $2 registration fee for stock classes, and $5 for modded clases.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> Modded classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> 
> Get them chainz ready guyz and galz - there'z prize money to be had and only a few dayz left to prepare. :cool2:


 :msp_scared: wow ill get killed with the little 36.1 cc echo! might have to get another saw plan


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> wow!! thats a creepy looking house!!



Galena is a creepy place...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> Okay d00dz - here's the deal....
> 
> 
> We're gonna have 8 classes that have payouts - 4 stock, 4 modded.
> 
> 
> 
> $2 registration fee for stock classes, and $5 for modded clases.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> Modded classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> 
> Get them chainz ready guyz and galz - there'z prize money to be had and only a few dayz left to prepare. :cool2:




So where does a 90+ fit in these brackets.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So where does a 90+ fit in these brackets.



And what about Sarah's 420?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Galena is a creepy place...


 we used to say anytime of year you could drive threw there and see someone shirt-less
and we always did lol :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> And what about Sarah's 420?



I quess we can have a no class class to our selves.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So where does a 90+ fit in these brackets.



There are other classes larger and smaller... J is just sponsoring those ones...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Okay d00dz - here's the deal....
> 
> 
> We're gonna have 8 classes that have payouts - 4 stock, 4 modded.
> 
> 
> 
> $2 registration fee for stock classes, and $5 for modded clases.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> Modded classes of 55cc, 65cc, 75cc, and 85cc will each have a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place payout ($25 for 1st, $15 for 2nd, $10 for 3rd).
> 
> 
> 
> Get them chainz ready guyz and galz - there'z prize money to be had and only a few dayz left to prepare. :cool2:



So some quick math and allowing me one screwup I could walk away with 350ish LOL.


----------



## logging22

Work Saw Collector said:


> So some quick math and allowing me one screwup I could walk away with 350ish LOL.



Make the check out to Les. Thats with one S. :msp_w00t:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Cleaning up... 





Looking like I might be able to make it Saturday! Hedgerow, I will have that flatbed and PA system at your place on Thursday or Friday at the latest. Woot woot!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Cleaning up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like I might be able to make it Saturday! Hedgerow, I will have that flatbed and PA system at your place on Thursday or Friday at the latest. Woot woot!!!



Excellent!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> So some quick math and allowing me one screwup I could walk away with 350ish LOL.



I admire your confidence Stephen,but I think your being a little too optimistic.:msp_smile: If the Stumpman comes through,I know one class you might want to set out.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> So some quick math and allowing me one screwup I could walk away with 350ish LOL.



That did not mean to 'sell all your saws in those classes..' 


go back to start, do not collect $ 200.


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> wow!! thats a creepy looking house!!



it looks a whole lot different already. I will post some pics tomorrow of what i looks like now. and some of the carving that we are doing. 

Just a few more days of questionable weather and that beautiful 70 degrees should be here boys and girls! Right in time for the "Fest":cool2:


----------



## grandpatractor

RVALUE said:


> all my bars are metric.



Just turn them over!


----------



## moody

So what's the deal with frankensaws in these races ? Will they compete where their top end is rated or will the original label be the deciding factor ? Just trying to clarify so there's no cheating or disgruntled folks


----------



## grandpatractor

moody said:


> So what's the deal with frankensaws in these races ? Will they compete where their top end is rated or will the original label be the deciding factor ? Just trying to clarify so there's no cheating or disgruntled folks



We're pretty honest in this bunch, we always race at what the actual cc's are.


----------



## moody

grandpatractor said:


> We're pretty honest in this bunch, we always race at what the actual cc's are.



I figured this was the case. We have done anything goes 50cc races before so figured I'd ask.


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> We're pretty honest in this bunch, we always race at what the actual cc's are.



I will get my saw spreadsheet filled out!:biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

I used the latest list posted. Let me know if there any additions. I added a line below our user names for our real name......or whatever.:msp_wink: They go in a holder like the one that cobey's is in that pins on so maybe they'll last a little longer. Also will have blank ones for family members if they want.






I'm gonna have to start pulling starter ropes pretty soon I guess.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I used the latest list posted. Let me know if there any additions. I added a line below our user names for our real name......or whatever.:msp_wink: They go in a holder like the one that cobey's is in that pins on so maybe they'll last a little longer. Also will have blank ones for family members if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to start pulling starter ropes pretty soon I guess.:msp_unsure:



Levi has a race chain he wants you to run on the 962...
Says it'll win you the 65cc stock class... 
And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Cleaning up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking like I might be able to make it Saturday! Hedgerow, I will have that flatbed and PA system at your place on Thursday or Friday at the latest. Woot woot!!!



The Gordon boys will be here Saturday... "Patricia's boy's"...
I told em to bring those Stihl's and see how they fare..
One of em' is an 036 I rebuilt...
It'll fare ok... (-;


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Levi has a race chain he wants you to run on the 962...
> Says it'll win you the 65cc stock class...
> And stuff...



Sounds good. I need all the help that I can get.:msp_smile:


----------



## old cookie

Hay Coby I will bring my 38 earthquake so you can whip up on it with your Echo.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hay Coby I will bring my 38 earthquake so you can whip up on it with your Echo.



Hey! I wanna run one of those!!!


----------



## old cookie

Hedge it is quite a mean machine.I think you have enough experience I could let you run it.


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! I wanna run one of those!!!



I don't But stumps 3120 yes sir .


----------



## old cookie

ok


----------



## Hedgerow

I got logs to cut tomorrow... 
Got 2 of my git er dun saws in the truck...
The 5100, and the 7900... I should be able to knock 20 -25 logs out in no time with em'...
Maybe one other saw that needs breaking in a little...


----------



## Hedgerow

Dressed a couple bars tonight too... Hangin by the wood stove curing some paint as I type...
There's a couple fast mdavlee chains hanging on the wall, and a 72 DL I filed up for the dollar race too.. I think I'm ready..


----------



## john taliaferro

I am looking for one of the stihl Gas hedge clippers any body got a nice one you don't need ?
I was thinking we had to file our own chains , not legal to use custom made race chain . You know like a class speck chain off a rool .


----------



## pdqdl

Nice...I'm not so sure about. 

I have one, it's pretty old, but I think it still works. It was a superior design to all other trimmers at the time: the handles were just like a chainsaw, and the cutting bar is vertically aligned when you carry it by the top handle.

I got tired of my guys chopping their thighs every time they went on a big bush trimming project. Almost all the trimmers back then had a side handle clamped onto the cutter bar. This makes the operator carry 5-10 pounds of down force on the top of their wrist muscles. 

After a whole day of wearing out their wrists with my Little Wonder 30" hedge trimmers, my guys would get fatigued and accidently chop their legs with the hedge trimmers. Seriously! Damn near every time I sent a guy out with the trimmer for a couple of hours, they would come back with a hole in the top of their thigh.

If you are serious, I'll check into the trimmers condition, and let you know what it is worth to me.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Dressed a couple bars tonight too... Hangin by the wood stove curing some paint as I type...
> There's a couple fast mdavlee chains hanging on the wall, and a 72 DL I filed up for the dollar race too.. I think I'm ready..



I'll have a couple of stragglers comin with me as in extra saws.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I got logs to cut tomorrow...
> Got 2 of my git er dun saws in the truck...
> The 5100, and the 7900... I should be able to knock 20 -25 logs out in no time with em'...
> Maybe one other saw that needs breaking in a little...



I've only got about 15 minutes of run time on the 2071 still.:msp_sad: Been too busy. The people that I cut firewood on are gonna think that I quit cutting if I don't get on the ball.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> That did not mean to 'sell all your saws in those classes..'



That would be the only way I could walk away with money, with all this semi-chisel chains that have been rocked and wire cutters.


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor said:


> We're pretty honest in this bunch, we always race at what the actual cc's are.



Oh really. I seem to recall an event where a certain pecan pie eating saw operator was off by about 15 cc's. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

wendell said:


> Oh really. I seem to recall an event where a certain pecan pie eating saw operator was off by about 15 cc's. :hmm3grin2orange:



We will be watching.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## mweba

Well, after a water pump, transfer tube, belt, idler, hub and ball joints....I think the van is ready for the trip. Unfortunately, due to that, I'm struggling to get saws and chains ready :help:

Will drag a dozen or so along, if they run they run


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mweba said:


> Will drag a dozen or so along, if they run they run



I'm only bringin 2... 

Andy, on the other hand... well, he needs a spreadsheet to keep track of em & we're pulling a trailer, if that gives you any indication...

:look_down:


----------



## jonsered raket

I dont think ive been this excited in awile! Got 7 saws ready and a few parts saws for people. Pickin the trailer up tomorrow morning and gonna try and get it shelved up. Im missing my 8 year anniversary for this gtg. Might get interesting when I get back 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I dont think ive been this excited in awile! Got 7 saws ready and a few parts saws for people. Pickin the trailer up tomorrow morning and gonna try and get it shelved up. Im missing my 8 year anniversary for this gtg. Might get interesting when I get back



Thats a good woman, there... but it'd be cooler if she was comin with!!!

:msp_w00t:


----------



## sam-tip

I am take one saw but bringing back five. Dont know how many saws the other five guy are bring. A trailer load I think.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Stop watches - gonna need 3 stop watches. And 3 people to run them for the races. 


I'll buy a couple if I have to but if any of you guys have one feel free to bring it. ::thumbsup::


----------



## srcarr52

I'm going to try to limit myself to what I can fit in the large pickup toolbox for ease of loading into Doug's trailer. 

The list so far:
Jonsered 2150
Husky 372BB
Husky 288
Husky 394 x2 - 1 for sale
Olympyk 999
Box of Stihl 33RSLK and 36RSLHK chain

Whats staying unless someone pipes up that they want to run them:
Poulan 655BP
Pioneer P62 - recently ported
Husky 2100 - R2D's saw that I just finished porting
Poulan S25CVA - green goblin
Jonsered 2159 
Stihl 660 race saw

I know this freshly ported smurf will have to make the trip now that Nathan knows I have it done. I'll be testing it tonight.

View attachment 288180


----------



## Chris J.

WoodChuck'r said:


> Stop watches - gonna need 3 stop watches. And 3 people to run them for the races.
> 
> 
> I'll buy a couple if I have to but if any of you guys have one feel free to bring it. ::thumbsup::




Some cell phones have stop watch functions, just don't ask me how to use it :msp_confused:.


----------



## logging22

JEEZO FLIP!! Is it time yet?? Im freaking out over here. Might have to come a day early. Matt, what are you doing later today?? HAHA:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> JEEZO FLIP!! Is it time yet?? Im freaking out over here. Might have to come a day early. Matt, what are you doing later today?? HAHA:hmm3grin2orange:



Something right up your alley Les...
:msp_wink:


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Something right up your alley Les...
> :msp_wink:



Your setting on the tailgate of your PU drinking beer and cussing at the help? Sweet. I know how to do that.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Your setting on the tailgate of your PU drinking beer and cussing at the help? Sweet. I know how to do that.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Something right up your alley Les...
> :msp_wink:



Hedgerow's eatin' bacon!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Hedgerow's eatin' bacon!!!!



We gonna be eatin' bacon all day Saturday... Wrapped around lil smokies... One right after another...
After another.... After another...

You gonna be there???


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> We gonna be eatin' bacon all day Saturday... Wrapped around lil smokies... One right after another...
> After another.... After another...
> 
> You gonna be there???



Just going to drive over to the truck and find out. Although last week the dispatcher told me the shipper hasn't sent the load I've been counting on for a few weeks. After planning my schedule based on this weekend for the past two months, I'm going to be really pissed if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Updated...

Work saw collector +1
Loggin22 +1+deviled eggs
Stumpy +3 
Sunfish ???
Iowa +3
Heavyfuel +3 
Dave Boyt
Andy Dodgegeek
Sarah Dodgegeek
Grandpa tractor
Jake "chainsawnut"
Warjohn
R-Value
Lurch2
Atvguns +3
Weekendlmbrjack +2
Cafo1 +1
Specter29 +1
Mark Nokes
WoodChuck'r +1
MO Jim
PDQL
ShowMe+1 "Honorary"
MWEBA
Sawnami +1
Teacherman +1
Old Cookie
LumberjackChef +1
Sagetown+1 
Srcarr
Nstueve
Homelite410
SamTip
Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
Thinkrtinker
Moody
Tallfarmboy 
Deezelman
Wendell (definitely possibly maybe)
Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
MoIron
Wood Doctor
Flyin low
Hinerman "Muskogee"
Jonsered Racket
MX_Racer428
Krook
Workshop+1
cobey+1
PegLeg+1
5R-INC "Duane"


----------



## teacherman

Nancy and I might actually be able to make it!
Can someone reply me a link to the locale?
Is it the same as before?

Looks like a huge crew.

Hope to have vids you guys would like.


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> Nancy and I might actually be able to make it!
> Can someone reply me a link to the locale?
> Is it the same as before?
> 
> Looks like a huge crew.
> 
> Hope to have vids you guys would like.



PM sent...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Stop watches - gonna need 3 stop watches. And 3 people to run them for the races.
> 
> 
> I'll buy a couple if I have to but if any of you guys have one feel free to bring it. ::thumbsup::



I got one I'll bring, already in tool box.

I fear some we could use a sun dial on. :msp_scared:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is Jason (freehand) bring yer foldin money.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

sam-tip said:


> i am take one saw but bringing back five. Dont know how many saws the other five guy are bring. A trailer load i think.
> 
> Sent from my sch-i800 using tapatalk 2



026


2139
550
372
655bp


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is Jason (freehand) bring yer foldin money.



Yup... We need to hear from freehamslobber.... He's gotta make a couple slabs for me!!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

mx_racer428 said:


> 026
> 
> 
> 2139
> 550
> 372
> 655bp



Hooray 550!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... We need to hear from freehamslobber.... He's gotta make a couple slabs for me!!!
> :msp_biggrin:



He usually brings a good libation as well.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Hooray 550!!!



My all time favorite saw! All I'm saying. Keep people sane that way...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

logging22 said:


> JEEZO FLIP!! Is it time yet?? Im freaking out over here. Might have to come a day early. Matt, what are you doing later today?? HAHA:hmm3grin2orange:



Just settle down Les.... The cheese won't be there til Friday afternoon anyways :beer:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

999... Woff, Monster!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here's what that bordello is looking like under construction.











Trying to get about ten crows in the tree branches today.

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sara are we a go on the shirts? I need to save back a few bucks for that and not betting on my saws that wont win.


----------



## sawnami

WoodChuck'r said:


> Stop watches - gonna need 3 stop watches. And 3 people to run them for the races.
> 
> 
> I'll buy a couple if I have to but if any of you guys have one feel free to bring it. ::thumbsup::



Need an hour glass for mine. :msp_tongue:



wendell said:


> Just going to drive over to the truck and find out. Although last week the dispatcher told me the shipper hasn't sent the load I've been counting on for a few weeks. After planning my schedule based on this weekend for the past two months, I'm going to be really pissed if it doesn't work out.



I already have your name tag printed so you have to show up. 

Matt, I guess I better get directions too or I'll be pulling a John T (sorry John)


----------



## warjohn

I guess I need directions or an address. Or I can just roll my window down when I get close. I can hear a chainsaw from a long ways away.

What can I bring in the way of food.

While the rest of you guys have been working on getting saws ready, building race saws and sharpening chains. I have been practicing my bull ####ting and acting like a know it all. After weeks of practice I realized all I had to do is act like my neighbor, AKA my Son In Law. I think I am ready.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Need an hour glass for mine. :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have your name tag printed so you have to show up.
> 
> Matt, I guess I better get directions too or I'll be pulling a John T (sorry John)



PM sent...

To warjohn too!!!


----------



## logging22

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just settle down Les.... The cheese won't be there til Friday afternoon anyways :beer:



Did i mention that i really like cheese? MMMMMMMMMMMMMM... cheese. Just gotta keep it away from the other rats!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> PM sent...
> 
> To warjohn too!!!



My package has arrived and I did call in sick....... Getting ready to put the degree wheel on Mr.Gigglesworth and give it a spin. I'll be sure to take pictures and who knows, I may start a thread and stuff.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sara are we a go on the shirts? I need to save back a few bucks for that and not betting on my saws that wont win.



We ARE! :kilt:

Still waiting on final pricing, but it will not be more than $15, likely less. The shirts will be available for distribution when I get there on Friday afternoon!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Shirt guy said he'd get as close to 50 as he could with what he had in stock... Since i gave him about 24 hours notice, I'm pretty pleased with that. I'll know how many there are when I get em! For those of you who placed an order, though - I got yer back. (technically, Specter's got your back, cuz he's bringin 'em with - they're being done by a local feller he knows- does a real fine job)

FYI - He will be able to do additional shirts after Hedgefest if we need more, but shipping will have to be covered by the purchasers...


----------



## logging22

I would really like to have a couple extra later on. Sleeveless with a pocket. Different colors and stuff. Maybe??


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Actually, I shouldnt call him shirt guy... 
His name is Jeff, and for those of you want to get a shirt made up -his web page is under construction (Hertees Custom Screen Printed Apparel & Signs - Welcome) but here's his FB page: http://www.facebook.com/hertees.customprinting/about

I want to spread the word, since he's sure done a mighty fine job & is super easy to work with,and very reasonably priced.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

logging22 said:


> I would really like to have a couple extra later on. Sleeveless with a pocket. Different colors and stuff. Maybe??



I bet we can figur sumpin out


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> I would really like to have a couple extra later on. Sleeveless with a pocket. Different colors and stuff. Maybe??



Pockets are the shizz...
MH


----------



## Showme

You guys are making this a tough GTG to have to miss but I'm still in Reno hoping to get to head to Lejeune with our Marine soon. I know you guys are going to have a blast. Southwest Missouri was my old "stomping grounds" so I really hate missing it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We ARE! :kilt:
> 
> Still waiting on final pricing, but it will not be more than $15, likely less. The shirts will be available for distribution when I get there on Friday afternoon!



Way to go Sarah, you da man. 
Wait a minute, what's that make me???


----------



## thinkrtinker

andydodgegeek said:


> Way to go Sarah, you da man.
> Wait a minute, what's that make me???



The other !!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Did i mention that i really like cheese? MMMMMMMMMMMMMM... cheese. Just gotta keep it away from the other rats!!:msp_tongue:



Mabey if you fill up on cheese it will leave more bacon for me.On second thought,there probably won't be that much cheese.
Had a PM from Stumpy,he will bring my saw with him friday afternoon,so no detours needed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Packing











I only took about half the saws, are we trying to break any past saw records?

Is there anything anyone wants to see there?


----------



## Homelite410

I called the sawmill by me and the owners are letting me bring the 272K stump grinder along!! That thing is a handfull to run and a ball buster but sure is fun and something different!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Weather is still showing 70 deg. for Saturday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

took me 20 min. to get caught up have saws ready just waiting on Jim. Clocks ticking. Heck I have 36 hours till he shows up.saws that I'm bringing 

Partner P100
Makita 7901 
Makita 6401 BBK
Huskee 350/346
Root/For sale trade
hopefully Jonsered 2094? Stumpy!!!!
Efco 962/ Hedgerized
And what ever Jim has room for....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jim I'm packing the big coffee maker, so we will be good.

Fish fryer is packed, grill is almost ready got to get the tanks refilled tomorrow. Then all I got to do is find some eggs, that should be everything I was asked to bring.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> took me 20 min. to get caught up have saws ready just waiting on Jim. Clocks ticking. Heck I have 36 hours till he shows up.saws that I'm bringing
> 
> Partner P100
> Makita 7901
> Makita 6401 BBK
> Huskee 350/346
> Root/For sale trade
> hopefully Jonsered 2094? Stumpy!!!!
> Efco 962/ Hedgerized
> And what ever Jim has room for....



Man I like that P100.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why isn't it showing.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Jim I'm packing the big coffee maker, so we will be good.
> 
> Fish fryer is packed, grill is almost ready got to get the tanks refilled tomorrow. Then all I got to do is find some eggs, that should be everything I was asked to bring.



You the man Stephen,but I'm still bringing mine just in case.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> You the man Stephen,but I'm still bringing mine just in case.



Thats a good idea, I have seen them quit having a spare will keep anyone from going off the deep end.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stop and take a deep breath girl,you might start to dribble.:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i wanna come too. dam.
yall have some fun. weather's gonna be perfect, eh?
there i go talkin like one a dem dere yanks, eh?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Get out your big boy bars, gentleman! 

Just got a glimpse of some of this stick wood that hedge picked up


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

gol darn, hedgerow. That sure is a fine looking saw..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

By the way... Got a peek at the shirts, and now I've got the total.... $10 per shirt- hope you ordered ahead! I'm sure the handful of extras will go really fast!


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Get out your big boy bars, gentleman!
> 
> Just got a glimpse of some of this stick wood that hedge picked up



This is heavy stuff... I've inched the speedometer up to 60...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarahdodgegeek said:


> By the way... Got a peek at the shirts, and now I've got the total.... $10 per shirt- hope you ordered ahead! I'm sure the handful of extras will go really fast!



Thats like 2 for one.


----------



## logging22

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG,... wait, somebody already said this part. Man i cant wait. Are we there yet mom?? Are we there yet??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG,... wait, somebody already said this part. Man i cant wait. Are we there yet mom?? Are we there yet??:hmm3grin2orange:



I bet you haven't even started loading yet,Kim will be out there in the dark tomorrow night finishing up for you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG,... wait, somebody already said this part. Man i cant wait. Are we there yet mom?? Are we there yet??:hmm3grin2orange:



Got some old mag. ready to load for trading and stuff.


----------



## mweba

Always been fond of these saws. Needed a break from the norm so after four years....I finished the 3400 TR TL. Should be a good sleeper.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerows got big wood!!!


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got some old mag. ready to load for trading and stuff.



Uh oh....... Any Homie stuff? I feel myself slidin' toward the back of the wagon and it doesn't have a tailgate. :cool2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt's pic







If there were any doubt a ported work saw was as durable as a stock one???
Consider this saw as doubt removal...


----------



## RVALUE

I just officially got done with Monday's list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mweba said:


> always been fond of these saws. Needed a break from the norm so after four years....i finished the 3400 tr tl. Should be a good sleeper.



tr tl?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I just officially got done with Monday's list.



I have two trips from here to Tulsa to complete tomorrow then easy sailing after that.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have two trips from here to Tulsa to complete tomorrow then easy sailing after that.



You hauling Ass?


----------



## mweba

Work Saw Collector said:


> tr tl?



Thin Ring Tech Lite


4000 in thur


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> You hauling Ass?



Yep and a bunch of junk to an auction.


----------



## RVALUE

There's a quilt auction coming up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mweba said:


> Thin Ring Tech Lite
> 
> 
> 4000 in thur



I have a couple of those 3400 wish I had bigger top ends on them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There's a quilt auction coming up.



Really, where?


----------



## logging22

This thread is moving like a bat out of hell!!!!. Excited much??:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

April 12, 13 Benton County Fairgrounds


----------



## RVALUE

Anybody remember the night that someone posted 100 posts? 








(4 posts / beer)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> April 12, 13 Benton County Fairgrounds



Cool they have a quilt show as well I may make that one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Anybody remember the night that someone posted 100 posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (4 posts / beer)



No who was it?


----------



## RVALUE

I can't tell the difference between a friendly and not friendly afghan.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> Anybody remember the night that someone posted 100 posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (4 posts / beer)



Oh, pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

We gonna hit 1400 by the time this shindig gets up and runnin.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool they have a quilt show as well I may make that one.



I learned somethin new about you tonight. Never though you to be a quilt man. Who knew?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> I learned somethin new about you tonight. Never though you to be a quilt man. Who knew?:msp_biggrin:



since the original GTG, he had to give up Kerosene, and take up quilts....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I learned somethin new about you tonight. Never though you to be a quilt man. Who knew?:msp_biggrin:









Here is my favorite King size took me forever.


----------



## RVALUE

One of my inventions just failed..... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> since the original GTG, he had to give up Kerosene, and take up quilts....



Now thats funny.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I dont know about any of you but I am getting a bit excited here, down right arroused.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is the wives favorite king size as well.


----------



## Freehand

andydodgegeek said:


> I dont know about any of you but I am getting a bit excited here, down right arroused.:msp_w00t:



You ever read a post that burns an indelible image in your mind and you it keeps you up at night and stuff? Yea me too. :misdoubt:


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is my favorite King size took me forever.


Will a $100 buy that one:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> I just officially got done with Monday's list.



We must work on the same schedule.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I learned somethin new about you tonight. Never though you to be a quilt man. Who knew?:msp_biggrin:



I was asked one why I quilted, I said I could be in a shop putting a clutch in a 72 chevy 350/4speed with a bunch of men hanging around or in a quilt class with a bunch of women and I'm the only male you do the math.  

Really I enjoy all kinds of things fixing saws running them, quilts, auto and tractor mechanics, and auctions.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> Will a $100 buy that one:msp_biggrin:



I have over 200 in fabric in that one. Not counting labor and quilting.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Everyone is getting crazy up in here bout this weekend. I'm excited too but been busy trying to get this carving finished up. This is how to get your kicks on route 66 with a ported 066!



We ended up getting 9 crows blocked out at the Galena murder bordello house today. Start detailing tomorrow and hopefully finish up the job and get packed for the fest!





Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Everyone is getting crazy up in here bout this weekend. I'm excited too but been busy trying to get this carving finished up. This is how to get your kicks on route 66 with a 066!
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up getting 9 crows blocked out at the Galena murder bordello house today. Start detailing tomorrow and hopefully finish up the job and get packed for the fest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C



Man thats cool.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have over 200 in fabric in that one. Not counting labor and quilting.


 I tried to buy some at a great aunts auction the cheap ones were over $500 needless to say I didn't get a thing


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I tried to buy some at a great aunts auction the cheap ones were over $500 needless to say I didn't get a thing



I heard that. Man if I figure labor at all man they get up there. For now My wife has claimed all of them I have made.


----------



## lumberjackchef

atvguns said:


> I tried to buy some at a great aunts auction the cheap ones were over $500 needless to say I didn't get a thing


Kinda funny how those things go. That's the opposite of most of the saws I've picked up at sales like that. They are worth 100's but I pick em up for 10's


----------



## RVALUE

atvguns said:


> I tried to buy some at a cheap aunts auction the great ones were over $500 needless to say I didn't get a thing


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> I tried to buy some at a great aunts auction the cheap ones were over $500 needless to say I didn't get a thing



I haven't done any for anyone else yet but I am A longarm quilter we have our own 14' quilting machine.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man thats cool.



It is gonna be really cool! When they finish everything up there is supposed to be a wrought iron fence around that part of the yard, landscaped with a fountain, and flowers and stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> It is gonna be really cool! When they finish everything up there is supposed to be a wrought iron fence around that part of the yard, landscaped with a fountain, and flowers and stuff.



Be sure to get us a pic when its done.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am bringing 15 saws with. But now starting to think I should bring some quilts instead.:biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

lumberjackchef said:


> It is gonna be really cool! When they finish everything up there is supposed to be a wrought iron fence around that part of the yard, landscaped with a fountain, and flowers and stuff.



Some seriously cool stuff your doin. I would like to try to carve something just never tried yet. I can make a stool.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Be sure to get us a pic when its done.



For sure!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I am bringing 15 saws with. But now starting to think I should bring some quilts instead.:biggrin:



So this is now a chainsaw, quilt, Apple IPhone, GTG. :help: :hmm3grin2orange:

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I said Apple so maybe they will sponsor this thing.


----------



## mdavlee

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't done any for anyone else yet but I am A longarm quilter we have our own 14' quilting machine.



My wife dreams about a long arm machine. She makes a few each year by hand and then on a regular sewing machine. I know there's a good market out there for someone to finish them. She got behind at Xmas 2 years ago for gifts and ended up paying to have 2 small ones finished. 

You guys are going to have the GTG of the year this time. Sounds like perfect weather for it also.


----------



## lumberjackchef

andydodgegeek said:


> Some seriously cool stuff your doin. I would like to try to carve something just never tried yet. I can make a stool.



Feel free to join us on Saturday I'll give ya a free lesson.:hmm3grin2orange: There will be no shortage of logs or saws to use. :msp_thumbup:You'll have to bring your own quilt though!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector said:


> I said Apple so maybe they will sponsor this thing.





I've already taken that position....... :eek2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> I tried to buy some at a great aunts auction the cheap ones were over $500 needless to say I didn't get a thing



Yes,but I'd bet they were all hand stiched.the tighter the stich the more they bring. Stephen have you ever seen a hand stiched postage stamp quilt,now that has to be a labor of love.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Yes,but I'd bet they were all hand stiched.the tighter the stich the more they bring. Stephen have you ever seen a hand stiched postage stamp quilt,now that has to be a labor of love.



Yep, Hand quilted ones bring big bucks. I have a few of Great Great Grandmothers. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Someone has really derailed this GTG thread. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> . I can make a stool.



It would be even better if you could carve one out of wood.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

Ok, saws are loaded and ready. May need to touch up a chain or two when we get there. Now I'm getting excited. Not aroused though!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

grandpatractor said:


> Ok, saws are loaded and ready. May need to touch up a chain or two when we get there. Now I'm getting excited. Not aroused though!



Same here saws are all dirty dull and out of fuel. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

Oh and I'll have a pipe to fit a 7900 that can be passed around and tried out. May fit an 066?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Work Saw Collector said:


> Someone has really derailed this GTG thread. :hmm3grin2orange:



This is a chainsaw forum right??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mx_racer428 said:


> This is a chainsaw forum right??



Yep, so any derailing after page one is good right? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## srcarr52

Nathans smurf is done. Cold blooded bastard is hard to start but runs well once started.

[video=youtube;Da5BPZKcryo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da5BPZKcryo[/video]


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

srcarr52 said:


> Nathans smurf is done. Cold blooded bastard is hard to start but runs well once started.
> 
> [video=youtube;Da5BPZKcryo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da5BPZKcryo[/video]



I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..............


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Hay Coby I will bring my 38 earthquake so you can whip up on it with your Echo.


 sweet!!!


----------



## pdqdl

As much as I would like to come down early Saturday morning, it doesn't look likely to happen that way. All of my customers seem to have awakened to the fact that it is spring. I have more commitments right now than I can get done by Monday.

Best strike my misspelled sig off the list.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Uh oh....... Any Homie stuff? I feel myself slidin' toward the back of the wagon and it doesn't have a tailgate. :cool2:


I got a little homie stuff a couple builder xl12s and a 104xl


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Everyone is getting crazy up in here bout this weekend. I'm excited too but been busy trying to get this carving finished up. This is how to get your kicks on route 66 with a ported 066!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up getting 9 crows blocked out at the Galena murder bordello house today. Start detailing tomorrow and hopefully finish up the job and get packed for the fest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C


 very nice!!!! you need any help moving stuff for the GTG sat.


----------



## moody

Looks like the lady friend wants to see what this deal is about. So I'll have a plus one and was wondering if I could get a kids small shirt Sarah? It's for a little girl that loves pink. 


Update on project Mr. Gigglesworth: I've got a couple more hours of work left and chips will be flying. Or atleast that's the plan.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mornin folks, it gettin closer. Starting to wonder what I'm gonna forget.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Mornin folks, it gettin closer. Starting to wonder what I'm gonna forget.



Me too, that's why when I see something I put it in my trunk. Half my saws aren't even in there and its getting full.


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> As much as I would like to come down early Saturday morning, it doesn't look likely to happen that way. All of my customers seem to have awakened to the fact that it is spring. I have more commitments right now than I can get done by Monday.
> 
> Best strike my misspelled sig off the list.



How many times do I have to repeat myself. You haave a corrrectly spellled namee taag printedd so youu mustt showww.:msp_wink:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Is there something big goin on this weekend?????????????????????


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Test pic, trying to figure out the new phone.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Let me try another


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Stumpys Customs said:


> Let me try another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow....


----------



## mdavlee

Some scary stuff this morning:msp_scared:


----------



## nstueve

I just jumped a little when i scrolled down to see this... :msp_w00t:


Stumpys Customs said:


> Let me try another





Well I have nothing packed and nothing ready... Maybe I'll just stay home... 

YEAH RIGHT! I just requested all day off tomorrow! probably stay up late tonight and get up early tomorrow to pack everything I get ready tonight!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

I might have it figured out.


----------



## john taliaferro

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool they have a quilt show as well I may make that one.


 I always knew you weren't quite right


----------



## warjohn

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was asked one why I quilted, I said I could be in a shop putting a clutch in a 72 chevy 350/4speed with a bunch of men hanging around or in a quilt class with a bunch of women and I'm the only male you do the math.
> 
> Really I enjoy all kinds of things fixing saws running them, quilts, auto and tractor mechanics, and auctions.



It was the same when I took stained glass class. I was the only guy in the class.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Is there something big goin on this weekend?????????????????????



No, you were just supposed to bring me my new double dog, top secret 372 for some on site testing... 
But not that 365... Levi says you can leave that at home if ya want...


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Hedgerow said:


> No, you were just supposed to bring me my new double dog, top secret 372 for some on site testing...
> But not that 365... Levi says you can leave that at home if ya want...



So secret I didn't even know about it.....


----------



## sam-tip

srcarr52 said:


> Nathans smurf is done. Cold blooded bastard is hard to start but runs well once started.
> 
> [video=youtube;Da5BPZKcryo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da5BPZKcryo[/video]



Nathan does spend alot of time starting his saws. But then he remembers he put the starter switch in upside down. Off is on. On is off. anti theft I think.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve

Anyone have new Stihl bar tips they are willing to bring and trade? I have a couple 36inch 3/8 stihl bars that need new tips... Hit me with a PM and lets see if we can find a trade to make this weekend!



sam-tip said:


> Nathan does spend alot of time starting his saws. But then he remembers he put the starter switch in upside down. Off is on. On is off. anti theft I think.



Accidental install problem that turn into theft endurance system... YOU BET! 

And why you gotta be sharin' a video of my super double dog secret weapon????

Also for any stihl guys out there... I have a 066 flat top/non-decomp I'm bringing to trade/sell...


----------



## andydodgegeek

This day is taking forever!!!!!! C'mon already!!!! Work sucks, time to play.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

I think mike (homelite410) will be bringing a few of these to sell... Sure works slick!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

[/QUOTE] Also for any stihl guys out there... I have a 066 flat top/non-decomp I'm bringing to trade/sell...[/QUOTE]


I also have a 066 but decomp I have no use for that will be on the trading block. 

The smerf runs good Nathan I can back that up!


----------



## sam-tip

My wife Marcy just finished making 50 - 3 oatmeal rasin cookies, one carrot cake, two batch of brownies and a bunch peanut butter cookies for GTG. Dont know how much will survive the trip down with six guys in a motor home.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

sam-tip said:


> My wife Marcy just finished making 50 - 3 oatmeal rasin cookies, one carrot cake, two batch of brownies and a bunch peanut butter cookies for GTG. Dont know how much will survive the trip down with six guys in a motor home.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Yummy!!! I will be bringing my famous pretzels per request.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sam-tip said:


> My wife Marcy just finished making 50 - 3 oatmeal rasin cookies, one carrot cake, two batch of brownies and a bunch peanut butter cookies for GTG. Dont know how much will survive the trip down with six guys in a motor home.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2



Doug,Please put the brownies under lock and key.


----------



## nstueve

sam-tip said:


> My wife Marcy just finished making 50 - 3 oatmeal rasin cookies, one carrot cake, two batch of brownies and a bunch peanut butter cookies for GTG. Dont know how much will survive the trip down with six guys in a motor home.



1.) not many with me in there (i've had marcy's cookies b4  )
2.) it's not a "motor home" this weekend... Acceptable nomenclature is Party Wagon, Pain Train, AS Booze Cruizer, or my personal favorite... *hootenanny-2-hedgerows*...


----------



## srcarr52

sam-tip said:


> Nathan does spend alot of time starting his saws. But then he remembers he put the starter switch in upside down. Off is on. On is off. anti theft I think.



Those Dolmars/Makita switches are backwards from a Husky. :bang:



nstueve said:


> And why you gotta be sharin' a video of my super double dog secret weapon????



Sorry, I didn't know it was a secret.


----------



## nstueve

srcarr52 said:


> Those Dolmars/Makita switches are backwards from a Husky. :bang:
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know it (9010) was a secret.



9010 wasn't a secret... just giving doug a hard time since he put video up before you or I had a chance...

Also doug is referring to my ability to put Stihl switches in upside down like my 076... just gotta stick it to me doug... I see how it is! :msp_tongue:


----------



## iowa

mx_racer428 said:


> I think mike (homelite410) will be bringing a few of these to sell... Sure works slick!



Looks nice! how much?


----------



## jonsered raket

View attachment 288360
as long as my chain dont rise too much I should be alright. Sure looks nice though. Better than those goofy side pipes

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

iowa said:


> Looks nice! how much?



I will out bid you on it...
0-:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

iowa said:


> Looks nice! how much?



They are nice! I think he's looking to get $50 out of them?


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

jonsered raket said:


> View attachment 288360
> as long as my chain dont rise too much I should be alright. Sure looks nice though. Better than those goofy side pipes
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Now that's bad azz!


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> View attachment 288360
> as long as my chain dont rise too much I should be alright. Sure looks nice though. Better than those goofy side pipes
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



If I would of built that it would stick out the front. That's just how assbackwards I roll.:msp_razz:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Stumpys Customs said:


> Test pic, trying to figure out the new phone.



That's a funny looking phone


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mx_racer428 said:


> Yummy!!! I will be bringing my famous pretzels per request.



tell me more..... :msp_drool:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

sarahdodgegeek said:


> tell me more..... :msp_drool:



There will be plenty to go around. Make sure to grab some to try! Simple recipe!!


----------



## iowa

mx_racer428 said:


> They are nice! I think he's looking to get $50 out of them?


Thems made from sodeee pop cans?


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> I will out bid you on it...
> 0-:



I will make my own!!! :msp_razz:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

iowa said:


> Thems made from sodeee pop cans?



I would suspect in there previous life time yes.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Yes,but I'd bet they were all hand stiched.the tighter the stich the more they bring. Stephen have you ever seen a hand stiched postage stamp quilt,now that has to be a labor of love.



My mother used to make quilts. I've got 5 or 6. All hand stitched.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> This day is taking forever!!!!!! C'mon already!!!! Work sucks, time to play.



Sarah, Andy might pass out from all the anticipation... you'd better keep the Dolmar backpack blower nearby.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah, Andy might pass out from all the anticipation... you'd better keep the Dolmar backpack blower nearby.



good call. Maybe we just need to bring it with us! :msp_w00t:


----------



## mweba

Any interest and I'll drag it along. Have several remington 754 parts riggs that could use a good home as well.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah, Andy might pass out from all the anticipation... you'd better keep the Dolmar backpack blower nearby.



Might be handy to have a portable wind source, the buffalo chicken sandwich is barkin back.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Might be handy to have a portable wind source, the buffalo chicken sandwich is barkin back.



:fart:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Two 066 just became available and a bunch of cookies, man I am ready for this gtg.


----------



## warjohn

nstueve said:


> 1.) not many with me in there (i've had marcy's cookies b4  )
> 2.) it's not a "motor home" this weekend... Acceptable nomenclature is Party Wagon, Pain Train, AS Booze Cruizer, or my personal favorite... *hootenanny-2-hedgerows*...



As long as it's not a sin bin.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Might be handy to have a portable wind source, the buffalo chicken sandwich is barkin back.



Oh no...... 10 hours of andys second hand buffalo chicken. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodChuck'r

In Indianapolis right now d00dz. 


Goin' to hit up a local bbq place fo dinna. 


Hopefully it kicks some A....!!


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> Way to go Sarah, you da man.
> Wait a minute, what's that make me???



Ghey



andydodgegeek said:


> Hedgerows got big wood!!!



See.


And I didn't even bother quoting the one you're aroused in.


----------



## wendell

####, damn it, ####!!!

Ain't gonna be there. 2 months of planning down the drain. :msp_mad:

Would someone please take a picture of my name tag next to the gumbo with a few frozen eggs by the side?


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> In Indianapolis right now d00dz.
> 
> 
> Goin' to hit up a local bbq place fo dinna.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it kicks some A....!!



You need to pick up the songs South Bound and Down and Old Willie singing I'm On The Road Again. With that Ghetto blaster of yours,we'll be able to hear you coming in time to hide real goodies.:hmm3grin2orange: Try and keep the shiney up bro.


----------



## Mo. Jim

wendell said:


> ####, damn it, ####!!!
> 
> Ain't gonna be there. 2 months of planning down the drain. :msp_mad:
> 
> Would someone please take a picture of my name tag next to the gumbo with a few frozen eggs by the side?



Bummer Steve.


----------



## wendell

Not sure how I'm supposed to take people liking the post where I say I ain't coming.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> Not sure how I'm supposed to take people liking the post where I say I ain't coming.



Awww... its OK. Its the name tag comment... seriously, though... We do wish like heck you could make it... who do we need to talk to 'round here to make this happen, dangit?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> ####, damn it, ####!!!
> 
> Ain't gonna be there. 2 months of planning down the drain. :msp_mad:
> 
> Would someone please take a picture of my name tag next to the gumbo with a few frozen eggs by the side?



If I can get ahold of the name tag there will be several pics with the name tag in it.


----------



## workshop

Got home from work today, dragged my tired hiny in the front door. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, something good cookin'. A chocolate cake and an oatmeal cake. Tried to get some and got my hand slapped:bang: 
wife said "Leave those alone, They're for the GTG" Now I've gotta wait 2 more days!!!


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## RVALUE

I wish I knew someone was coming through St. Louis, I'd had them pick something up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I wish I knew someone was coming through St. Louis, I'd had them pick something up.



Same for me but in KY.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll be in KY in a couple weeks, Lord willing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'll be in KY in a couple weeks, Lord willing.



Cool we will talk at the GTG.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Just checking in before we head out tomorrow morning, so I know I havent missed anyone... below is a list of you who have reached out to me with a shirt request, & the # of shirts that are reserved for you. I'm told there are 45 in the box, and 36 shirts are spoken for. I dont know what extra sizes Jeff threw in the box, but I asked for the larger sizes is he had them- since this order basically wiped him out of t-shirt stock, I guess we'll be happy with whatever is in there~! 

But please let me know if I managed to miss you, as I'll sell off anything else once I get there. $10/per. (I may well be placing another order when I get back, but if ya want one now, better speak up!!)

:msp_w00t:

Doug 1
Stephen 4
JD 1
Stumpy 1
Thomas 2
Adam 2
Homelite410 1
Moody 2
Les 2
Scarr52 1
Cobey 1
Wkend Lumberjack 3
Heavyfuel 2
Derrick 1
Specter 2
old cookie 1
mx_racer428 1
Nstueve 1


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool we will talk at the GTG.


 do you have your chairs loaded


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> do you have your chairs loaded



No I was freeloading on you and Matt this go round.


----------



## RVALUE

OK, I'll unload my wheel boat and get a wheel chair.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I was freeloading on you and Matt this go round.


I got ya covered


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stumpys Customs said:


> I might have it figured out.



About time.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Wood Doctor

*On My Way*



wendell said:


> ####, damn it, ####!!!
> 
> Ain't gonna be there. 2 months of planning down the drain. :msp_mad:
> 
> Would someone please take a picture of my name tag next to the gumbo with a few frozen eggs by the side?


Well, Wendell, I'll miss you. I've added 5 more saws to my artillery that I thought you might like to see. My truck is packed to the gills with hardware, including the Stihl 084, my new restored MS660, and a rebuilt 034 AV Super for salt and pepper. Then I found a Mac 5700 that claims it can beat any Stihl MS362 that's out there while bucking a 26" round. Only this GTG will prove that one way or the other.

I outfitted the 084 with a new 36" bar and a new length of 044 gauge chain. Matt says he plans to have a few big logs available for this beast. Matt also says the food is fabulous for anyone that's hungry.

I'll be there, come H___ or highwater.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

wendell said:


> ####, damn it, ####!!!
> 
> Ain't gonna be there. 2 months of planning down the drain. :msp_mad:
> 
> Would someone please take a picture of my name tag next to the gumbo with a few frozen eggs by the side?



Tell that dispatcher you locked the truck up good & tight for him and left the keys in the fuel tank! Sorry to hear that Wendell...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wood Doctor said:


> I'll be there, come H___ or highwater.




I know I won't see one and praying that there is no high water.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## workshop

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Just checking in before we head out tomorrow morning, so I know I havent missed anyone... below is a list of you who have reached out to me with a shirt request, & the # of shirts that are reserved for you. I'm told there are 45 in the box, and 36 shirts are spoken for. I dont know what extra sizes Jeff threw in the box, but I asked for the larger sizes is he had them- since this order basically wiped him out of t-shirt stock, I guess we'll be happy with whatever is in there~!
> 
> But please let me know if I managed to miss you, as I'll sell off anything else once I get there. $10/per. (I may well be placing another order when I get back, but if ya want one now, better speak up!!)
> 
> :msp_w00t:
> 
> Doug 1
> Stephen 4
> JD 1
> Stumpy 1
> Thomas 2
> Adam 2
> Homelite410 1
> Moody 2
> Les 2
> Scarr52 1
> Cobey 1
> Wkend Lumberjack 3
> Heavyfuel 2
> Derrick 1
> Specter 2
> old cookie 1
> mx_racer428 1
> Nstueve 1



If there is an extra large or a 2xl I will take one Please.


----------



## Mrs. J

wendell said:


> Not sure how I'm supposed to take people liking the post where I say I ain't coming.



I hear there is going to be a really cool one in September in the bluegrass state!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Almost ready! Only Jake's saws left to go in....




(yes, the bottom layer ia already full!)


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> How many times do I have to repeat myself. You haave a corrrectly spellled namee taag printedd so youu mustt showww.:msp_wink:



If I can figure out a way to come visit, I'll still try to come late. How long will folks be hangin' around on Saturday?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> If I can figure out a way to come visit, I'll still try to come late. How long will folks be hangin' around on Saturday?



All night.


----------



## atvguns

Hank Chinaski said:


> you rang???


 this seemed to be a hot topic in this thread about a year ago


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> This is what it looked like when I first touched it off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make my wife nervous...


 this was pretty hot too


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> this seemed to be a hot topic in this thread about a year ago



The good ol days.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> this was pretty hot too



Now thats a fire.


----------



## cobey

mweba said:


> Any interest and I'll drag it along. Have several remington 754 parts riggs that could use a good home as well.


 what size is that pretty green thing??


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

workshop said:


> If there is an extra large or a 2xl I will take one Please.



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## moody

Oh my ! Mr.Gigglesworth Runs pretty hard having carb issues so someone familiar with these Tili's would be so kind to help out tomorrow that'd be awesome. Tried the 61 carb on it and it screams but that carb isn't working right either. It's needing some working over. And just a warning It's LOUDduh! Like it hurt my ears enough I had to shut it down.


----------



## atvguns

I guess Art is going to miss another MO GTG I sure would like to meet the little guy.


----------



## sawnami

Sarah, I'd take an XL T-shirt if you have one available.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sawnami said:


> Sarah, I'd take an XL T-shirt if you have one available.



Sarah just put you on her list. T-shirt list that is.


----------



## jonsered raket

Im ready to go..... I wont be able to sleep, im as excited as a teenage girl waiting for prom. And sarah leave my chains alone! No need to fear some old jonsereds, just a bunch of homeowner stuff. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

moody said:


> Oh my ! Mr.Gigglesworth Runs pretty hard having carb issues so someone familiar with these Tili's would be so kind to help out tomorrow that'd be awesome. Tried the 61 carb on it and it screams but that carb isn't working right either. It's needing some working over. And just a warning It's LOUDduh! Like it hurt my ears enough I had to shut it down.



This better be interesting, ill have a 2171 to try it against. You did a 272 topend right? 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jonsered raket said:


> Im ready to go..... I wont be able to sleep, im as excited as a teenage girl waiting for prom. And sarah leave my chains alone! No need to fear some old jonsereds, just a bunch of homeowner stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



So when are the folks from the north invading MO.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

moody said:


> Oh my ! Mr.Gigglesworth Runs pretty hard having carb issues so someone familiar with these Tili's would be so kind to help out tomorrow that'd be awesome. Tried the 61 carb on it and it screams but that carb isn't working right either. It's needing some working over. And just a warning It's LOUDduh! Like it hurt my ears enough I had to shut it down.



It's sure muddy here in SE Oklahoma. Hope it ain't like this in Missouri. I'll be pulling out of here a little early tomorrow. Have a couple of stops to make first, and top off the gas tank too.

Oh yeah; that reminds me. I better bring some earplugs.


----------



## workshop

Geeeeesh, Tomorrow at work is going to be sooooooooooooo loooooooooong. Look at my watch, work for 2 hours, look back at my watch and only 5 minutes has gone by. GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Tell that dispatcher you locked the truck up good & tight for him and left the keys in the fuel tank! Sorry to hear that Wendell...



Sounds like a plan to me! Sorry we ain't gonna get to see ya! Fair in grantsburg is the 24th of august!


----------



## jonsered raket

Were hoping to roll in around 3ish. I still have to fix a few things on some saws, it sounds like we have a 5x8 trailer full. Its gonna be a blast!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Updated...
> 
> Work saw collector +1
> Loggin22 +1+deviled eggs
> Stumpy +3
> Sunfish ???
> Iowa +3
> Heavyfuel +3
> Dave Boyt
> Andy Dodgegeek
> Sarah Dodgegeek
> Grandpa tractor
> Jake "chainsawnut"
> Warjohn
> R-Value
> Lurch2
> Atvguns
> Weekendlmbrjack +2
> Cafo1 +1
> Specter29 +1
> Mark Nokes
> WoodChuck'r +1
> MO Jim
> PDQL
> ShowMe+1 "Honorary"
> MWEBA
> Sawnami +1
> Teacherman +1
> Old Cookie
> LumberjackChef +1
> Sagetown+1
> Srcarr
> Nstueve
> Homelite410
> SamTip
> Redhead woodshed "steady edie"
> Thinkrtinker
> Moody
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezelman
> (Wendell the Name tag )
> Paul Clancy and sons Logging crew
> MoIron
> Wood Doctor
> Flyin low
> Hinerman "Muskogee"
> Jonsered Racket
> MX_Racer428
> Krook
> Workshop+1
> cobey+1
> PegLeg+1
> 5R-INC "Duane"



bringing it forward looks like about 72 on the list


----------



## grandpatractor

jonsered raket said:


> Were hoping to roll in around 3ish. I still have to fix a few things on some saws, it sounds like we have a 5x8 trailer full. Its gonna be a blast!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



As long as you don't pass too much gas we should be there earlier than that. Otherwise we may have to stop more often and air out.


----------



## jonsered raket

grandpatractor said:


> As long as you don't pass too much gas we should be there earlier than that. Otherwise we may have to stop more often and air out.



Earlier the better I figured a stop or 2. Worry about andy and the gas. all I know is jake is sitting bi###.


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## specter29

Made it to carthage with the pies and shirts intact.


----------



## logging22

10 dozen eggs in the fridge. Be leaving out at zero dark in the AM. See ya soon!!


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> This better be interesting, ill have a 2171 to try it against. You did a 272 topend right?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yes I did. I ported it myself stumpy cut my squish. I need some help with this carb though. I'm hoping its as strong as it sounds.


----------



## cobey

they had our chainsaw carver, lumberjackchef on the news tonight carving the peice he posted a picture of earlyer,
he got to tell about his ministry "Carving for Christ" nice outside rep for our friend Chad :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## atvguns

logging22 said:


> 10 dozen eggs in the freezer. Be leaving out at zero dark in the AM. See ya soon!!


 fixed it for ya:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn

I sure wish I could be there tomorrow just don't have the vacation time. We need a live video feed.


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> 10 dozen eggs in the fridge. Be leaving out at zero dark in the AM. See ya soon!!



You wouldn't happen to have a 272 intake manifold laying around would you ? Or anyone for that matter? I think part of my issue's are with using the 61 manifold. I'll need to rig something for the linkage not real sure what though. Any ideas?


----------



## SmokinDodge

Crap! I haven't been a "regular" here in a while. When I was here everyday you could count the Missouri members with one hand. Guess the has changed a bit. 

Where is all this going down? 1,300 pages is a bit much to wade through. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

SmokinDodge said:


> Crap! I haven't been a "regular" here in a while. When I was here everyday you could count the Missouri members with one hand. Guess the has changed a bit.
> 
> Where is all this going down? 1,300 pages is a bit much to wade through. :hmm3grin2orange:



Shoot me a PM...
Where you located???


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HEDGEFEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Im ready to go..... I wont be able to sleep, im as excited as a teenage girl waiting for prom. And sarah leave my chains alone! No need to fear some old jonsereds, just a bunch of homeowner stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



What are you going to wear? :msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Would it be creepy if I posted the pictures I took of Jake sleeping last night?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks,having coffee and getting ready to do some last minute loading.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Just pulled out of Duane's driveway


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got some chores to do this morning then finish throwing stuff in the van, I will post when I depart.


----------



## logging22

Leaving shortly. ITS HERE!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Leaving shortly. ITS HERE!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!



Save me a good spot.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> Would it be creepy if I posted the pictures I took of Jake sleeping last night?:msp_ohmy:




Yes , Yes it would !!!




Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning folks,having coffee and getting ready to do some last minute loading.



Jim are you here yet.:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Work Saw Collector said:


> I got some chores to do this morning then finish throwing stuff in the van, I will post when I depart.



Thats was a funny show .:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

T-minus 4 hours of work!! I've already looked at the clock 3 times!!!!


----------



## Sagetown

Good Morning HedgeFest Folks.
Coffee's perking. Time to get woke up, and load up the Red RAV4, and check the tires one more time. Countdown to TakeOff.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logging22

Somebody shoot me a cell number please. In case. Quick. Gotta go.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Somebody shoot me a cell number please. In case. Quick. Gotta go.:msp_biggrin:



Sent mine hope you got it before you left.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Going to the shop, will check in afterwhile.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got two thermos's of coffee Strong ready for me and Jim been up since 4:30. Can't wait. To see old friends and meet new ones. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Sagetown

I know it looks like I'm sittin' here :computer: , but, I'm just passing by the PC while scurrying around the house. Must be gettin' antsy.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Sitting at work wishing I was on the road south, atleast a couple of my saws made it in for the trip with jonseredracket!!! See u all in Iowa......


----------



## Derrick Johnson

U guys should have someone appointed to be posting video and pics all weekend, for all us unfortunate folks who have to stay home... That would be awesome


----------



## Freehand

Always enough pics to crash a hard drive at these things :feel_good:


----------



## sam-tip

Left princeton mn at 9 pm last night. 8 hrs more hours of driving and I am there. Work project ran long. At least I get to go.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Headed out in a few.


----------



## sawnami

Gonna start pulling on ropes to see who makes the party 'cause there isn't room for all of them in the truck. 

Hope I last through all of them.:msp_sad:


----------



## john taliaferro

:still_dreaming: You guys are to loud ,i was dreaming bout what i was gonna spend your dollars on and you woke me before i got to the store .


----------



## srcarr52

The truck is loaded and fueled up. One stop to drop something at the post office before I hit the road. Just staring at the clock waiting till I can knock off for the day. :chainsawguy:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Well, son is having a baseball double header on Saturday, just got rescheduled. So, Friday night will be the only time that I can make it. 
Bringing Deezelman this evening, too.

See you all around 7:00ish.

TFB


----------



## iowa

Sarah. I'll take a L if you have one left! How much $ are they?


----------



## nstueve

Hmmm... 750, bowbar mac, and S55....?????



sawnami said:


> Gonna start pulling on ropes to see who makes the party 'cause there isn't room for all of them in the truck.


I'm starting to round up the saws, perk the coffee and convince the wife she can live without me around for a whole weekend! 

Can't wait to hit the road! Over to Samtips/Dougs in a couple 2-3 hours!


----------



## Sagetown

Ya-Hoo! Missouri bound. I'm out-a-here. Hope to see y'all soon.:byebye:


----------



## sunfish

I'm not going to make it. *SUCKS!* But y'all have a great time and I'll be checking and looking for photos. 

I was sure looking forward to taking all the racing $... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Getting things loaded. Won't be able to head out till the kids get out of school. Should make it there by 7:00.





!


----------



## sawnami

OK I don't have time to try them all so I'm loading up a bunch and heading out. You may get to see me start a saw throwing contest if they don't cooperate when I get there.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Southbound to pick up homelite410 and friend and meet up with the rest of the guys.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Stumpys Customs said:


> Getting things loaded. Won't be able to head out till the kids get out of school. Should make it there by 7:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



A quad!?!? Party's foul! Fowl


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are just north of Kansas city, Eatin Bacon candy. You all are gonna like this stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Watch put for the gate hangers


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Me Les, Dan are all 10-10


----------



## Derrick Johnson

U guys make me wanna pack and head south. Remember to post some pics. Even some bacon pics will work 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man it is hot at this GTG


----------



## Freehand

Ima gonna make like a baby and head out. See y'ins. :big_smile:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

On the home stretch! Gps say 2:23 arrival time... No scheduled stops left! Woooooo hoooooo almost there! Cripes I feel like I've been waiting years for this! :msp_w00t:


----------



## workshop

Ugh!!!! Sitting in the truck eating lunch. Checking my watch every 10 seconds. The day isn't going by fast enough! Come on come on come on come on come on


----------



## moody

Gonna clean the car out and pick up the girl friend and head that way should be there by 7ish.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The Friday crew.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Iowa party bus getting ready to head south!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Still trying to get finished up with the crows at the bordello in Galena, but Lord willing we will make it over at some point tonight. Got the Mac 99 and 12-25A in tow.








Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## teacherman

We will see you all tomorrow, if all goes according to plan.
View attachment 288527


Drop start all the way.
MS 660 with 30" bar, oiler flushed with canola oil.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## cobey

what time stuff start tomorrow and how late are people around tonight?


----------



## srcarr52

mx_racer428 said:


> Iowa party bus getting ready to head south!!



Less than 2 hours out. Hedgerow I hope your ready.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 288570
View attachment 288571


WOOOOHOOOO!!! Of work and loading everything up. Should be there about 7:30 Saturday morning. Probably won't be able to sleep at all tonight. Who cares, as long as I don't sleep tomorrow. Excited to meet everyone.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Anyone plan on bringing a roll of .063 skip 3/8? Looking for 115 drivers


----------



## lumberjackchef

Anybody out there?

Kinda like a ghost town around here tonight, eh?


----------



## Mrs. J

lumberjackchef said:


> Anybody out there?
> 
> Kinda like a ghost town around here tonight, eh?



Did u find directions? I can mapquest the address if that would help. I guess they are having too much fun lol.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mrs. J said:


> Did u find directions? I can mapquest the address if that would help. I guess they are having too much fun lol.



Yeah I found it thank you though. We will be there in the AM


Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## lumberjackchef

Worked late tonight But we got the crows done. Got home carved killer hedgefest sign. Can't wait to show it to you guys. But it's too dark for pictures tonight. But here's a couple of the crows before poly.












Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Sagetown

Hello from HedgeGTG. Yep; everyone (about 25) was getting things ready, or like me, was watching them get ready, and people were coming in all afternoon. I checked into a hotel about 7pm, and refreshed. Hope to see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> We are just north of Kansas city, Eatin Bacon candy. You all are gonna like this stuff.



That candy bacon is good stuff



Work Saw Collector said:


> The Friday crew.



the guy with his back to the camera would sure look good in a pink Hedgfest T Shirt.



RVALUE said:


>



This guy likes to follow the lost.


At the hotel will see everyone in the morning.:wink2:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Good times tonight! Would have loved to get there early enough to run some saws. Nice to put a face with some names! 
TFB


----------



## redheadwoodshed

At the hotel in Joplin, with the missus. We are loaded down with chainsaws and gumbo!
Hope they survive the night in the truck bed. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## deerjackie

Ya ll have fun and be safe,gotta work sat night,post plenty of pics and eat lots of pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good morning chainsaw racing fans. At the hotel causing a big stink. We will be leavin here shortly. See y'all soon.


----------



## teacherman

*Aarrgghhh*

I'm sorry, but we will not be able to make it. I was not able to get my stepdaughter's room done, because the dang cheap flooring wouldn't snap together right, or more correctly, stay together, :bang:so I'm going to get some better stuff and do it right. Bummed, but gotta do the right thing. I hope to see and meet you all next time!


----------



## pdqdl

I too, will be crawling around on my hands and knees today. Replacing landscape rock edging that has broken up from all the icemelt products this winter. It would seem that there is a tour next week by the corporate executives, and the minions want everything to look good.

After the rocks comes flowers and new mulch, irrigation repair (discovered yesterday), and general cleanup. One of my biggest and best customers, I can't just run off and hope it all happens monday morning. 

I've been keeping them happy since 1987, and I have retired two different property managers and two different parent companies. They started out as Sunshine Biscuit, but several mergers/buyouts later, I am dealing with a really big company that doesn't play games. _Let them down, and you know you are done for._

So...no fun and games for me this weekend. I was really looking forward to hanging out with the nice folks I met last time. Nobody is even going to expect me to do any work, so this GTG was particularly appealing. 

The CAD you guys are afflicted by; I don't have it so bad as the rest of you.


----------



## cowroy

opcorn:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

In honor of wendell.... And I still made 3 cuts in 5 inches......(cookie measures over 3")


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Looks nice down there. Its been raining and crappy up here in mn all day 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sagetown

Okay gang. Here's a few pics of ya.
GrandPaTractor and Andydodgegeek working out some early morning adrenaline. 





sccarr He's a new member here on AS.





Look at the ole timer gettin' into it. Hey WoodDoc


----------



## Sagetown

I think all these great folks are from up north. Thanks to Sarah from all, for the HedgeFest Shirts. She did a great job.





Here's some that arrived early Friday. Arkansas' 'RVALUE'; Oklahoma's 'Work-Saw-Collector'; Missouri's 'Mo. Jim''; Oops; who can identify our other friend?





Freehand Slabber; That's what I knew him by aways back. Now it's just Freehand. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sagetown

Another terrific guy; nstueve. Did I spell that right?





And Moody; Young enough to handle some big saws.





And here's the guy who made it all happen this year. HedgeRow. A big thanks to a big guy with a big heart. Hat's off to ya Matt.


----------



## Sagetown

I ain't done Yet. Even have a video of Dave Boyt and his Saw Mill in action. If I can only figure out how to post it. That's Dave wearing the cap.





atvguns; Not the guy I had pictured in my mind. This'n looks alot younger. 





Every pic I took of this feller, the name tag caught too much sun. Someone help.





The weather had a rainy feeling this morning, it was windy too. That didn't stop Sawnami from throwing some chips.


----------



## wendell

Mrs. J said:


> I hear there is going to be a really cool one in September in the bluegrass state!!!!



That would be great. I was within about 60 miles of your place once but it is not someplace we go very often.

That's what pissed me so much about missing this one. I drive on I 44 about every other week. Why couldn't it be this week?!?


----------



## Sagetown

Yeah; that was a bummer Wendall. I was looking forward to meeting you too.
Here is thinkrtinker on the extreme right talking with WKEND LUMBERJAK. John and Dave in the background.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Sagetown

Stumpy on the Right, who's our friend on the left?





mx_racer doing some fine tuning.


----------



## Mrs. J

Work Saw Collector said:


>



Gorgeous!!


----------



## iowa

MEGA thanks to Matt - Hedgerow for holding this event. This would be my first gtg. I enjoyed it and it was great meeting new faces. I did get smoked in the races, but had fun! Good experience! 

I took a wonderful keepsake home with me as I won the carved bear raffled by Lumberjackchef and co. I really loved watching them work those saws and carve up neat creations! My boys are still talking about it!


----------



## workshop

I want to thank Hedgerow and Mrs. Hedgerow for putting on a fabulas GTG. First time for my wife and I. IT WAS SO AWSOME! Never had such a good time. (And loud, too.) Thanks to everyone for passing on knowledge that I desperatly needed. I now know a lot more about chains and how to REALLY sharpen them. Thanks Sara for the T-shirt. That was really wonderful. I am now inspired to create my own modded saw. That was really cool. Diggers dad told me that everyone would be friendly and helpfull with all kinds of advice. That is so true. Thanks everybody for a great day.


----------



## deezelman

I had a great time meeting everyone. it sure was nice putting faces with names even thought I'll probably forget some. thanks to hedgerow for letting us use his faculties. and I cant wait to do it again.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OOOOOOOoooooooooooh YAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaah! Us Minne-sohtans shure did have a goooood time ya!

man, what a fun crew. cant wait for a couple more hours of fun in the morning!

Its gonna take me a little bit of time to sort through 276 pics & vids taken today & post some up... but I'll get at it as soon as I can!


----------



## tallfarmboy

I just want to see that Barker 2 man circle saw in some wood!!! CHROME IT OUT!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I want to thank Hedgerow and Mrs. Hedgerow for putting on a fabulas GTG. First time for my wife and I. IT WAS SO AWSOME! Never had such a good time. (And loud, too.) Thanks to everyone for passing on knowledge that I desperatly needed. I now know a lot more about chains and how to REALLY sharpen them. Thanks Sara for the T-shirt. That was really wonderful. I am now inspired to create my own modded saw. That was really cool. Diggers dad told me that everyone would be friendly and helpfull with all kinds of advice. That is so true. Thanks everybody for a great day.


 thanks for hanging out with me!


----------



## cobey

thank you all for a great time!:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: it was alot of fun. stumpys boy out gunned me
at the chainsaw races, I bought one saw, got one given too me, got rid of three parts saws:msp_biggrin: got to run some cool saws too!!
everyone was nice and the wife was happy.


----------



## jonsered raket

oh my, HEDGEFEST WAS AMAZING!!! First of all thank you matt and your family for being such wonderful hosts, you guys rock. Freehand chef you guys do amazing work and do even more amazing things for people, I think its great what you guys do and how generous you guys are. And everyone who came or helped support this event!! It couldnt of happened without yall ( threw in some southern slang dont cha know.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wendell

deezelman said:


> thanks to hedgerow for letting us use his faculties.



Most think that Matt doesn't have all his faculties so it is amazing he was willing to share what little he has. :msp_wink:

Interesting that there are no posts this morning. I wonder what everyone was doing last night?


----------



## john taliaferro

Morning , Thanks Matt for such a good time it 10:00 sunday and i just woke up , my what a party good food ,good music ,good friends , and more Pecan than i could eat in two days .:msp_biggrin: Wendell they are still partying .


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

:too_sad:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

:msp_angry:
Leaving sucks.


----------



## john taliaferro

sarahdodgegeek said:


> :msp_angry:
> Leaving sucks.


 Yes ,but a long hot shower was nice :hmm3grin2orange:thanks again for all the working , driving ,cooking . Matt next year could you clean the pool .


----------



## lumberjackchef

sarahdodgegeek said:


> :msp_angry:
> Leaving sucks.



I know right! I hated to leave last night with the spot light saw racing still rolling and the fire started up. Had a blast and met a bunch of great folks. Matt and his family, you guys rock! Thanks for all of the donations for the manhyobies raffle on the little welcome bear, and Congrats to Iowa for winning it. We raised an additional 645.00 to add to the cause. No matter what the "regular folks" have to say about you chainsaw racing extremist, I would wager to say you are all some of the friendliest, most generous people on the planet. We may have to add a new class to the races, The Piped Quick Carve. Thanks Jake for letting me run that treemonkey quad port piped 66. That thing ROCKS! Can't wait to do it all over again! God bless you all and I pray you have a safe passage home. 

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Work Saw Collector said:


>





Good work on the sign, Looks awesome


----------



## lumberjackchef

Derrick Johnson said:


> Good work on the sign, Looks awesome



Thanks! wait till you see the group picture we took with it!

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Freehand

Just gettin' back to civilization,big thanks to Matt and Lisa for some of the best digs at a gtg evar! Looking forward to fall……….:feel_good:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got home about an hour ago got saws unloaded. 

A BBBBBIIIIIGGGGG THANKS to Matt and Lisa for the hospitality and a SSSUUUUPPPPEEERRR weekend of visiting with friends and making new ones:rockn:. A big thanks to every one that had any thing to do with the eats. If any one went away hungry they must have been just to picky... And there was plenty of wood. These GTG'S just keep getting more fun.


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


>



How do you post a pic like this? I have some pics to post but they show up as thumbnails.


----------



## sawnami

Another thank you to Matt and Lisa for providing such a great place for a GTG! I know that you worked long and hard preparing for it. Thanks to Matt for the one on one detailed square filing instructional course. I hope that I can retain the information. 

A little modified saw action

[video=youtube_share;y99dSMrD19E]http://youtu.be/y99dSMrD19E[/video]


----------



## specter29

A big thank you to Matt and Lisa for the GTG. We had great time being able to see old friends, and meet so many new friends that i was able to put names with faces. Great gtg Matt and Lisa. Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## Hedgerow

I just want to thank you all for coming out... 
You folks are awesome...
I hope all the first time members had a good time... 
I also wanted to thank Sarah and AtvGuns for the fish fry, and Thinkertinker, for shooting soooooo many deer. All that backstrap was cool...
Oh, and I'm eating what's left of that Tri-Tip as I type. 
Just found it in a cooler!!!


----------



## 5R-INC

Just made it home. Had a great time and met lots of good people. Special thanks to Matt and Lisa for all there hard work and being such wonderful hosts. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## RVALUE

tallfarmboy said:


> Good times tonight! Would have loved to get there early enough to run some saws. Nice to put a 'top of the head' with some names!
> TFB



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think I might have the worlds coolest sign I my shop now...
Lumberjackchef is a freaking artist eh????
And Levi is working a chain over for his 5100s in that slick filing vise Mike made...


----------



## mweba

Home safe. Awesome time!! Thanks




DSC_0278 by mweba1, on Flickr


----------



## RVALUE

A very special thanks to Matt and Lisa, and all those that helped them for the past few months getting ready, and the next few years cleaning up.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Made it back. Thanks Matt and Lisa for letting us take over your property for a few days.
Good to see some new faces and most of the old ones


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Great seeing everyone again! Absolutely perfect weekend... I could go on & on, but just a HUGE thanks to all who pitched in! Good times, GREAT people! !


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Wow that was badass. 


Best GTG yet - it was a frikkin' BLAST!


----------



## srcarr52

Home now. Had a great time. Thanks to all who made it possible. See you all again in a few weeks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ooohhh!!!!! I found string whips!!!


----------



## mweba

Walk around

[video=youtube_share;58527Qbrxs8]http://youtu.be/58527Qbrxs8[/video]


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good times. We are about an hour from home. Can't wait for our next trip down to see all you good folks. A big thanks to Matt, Lisa, and family for hosting one of the greats. Hope you enjoy my yellow stool.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Good times. We are about an hour from home. Can't wait for our next trip down to see all you good folks. A big thanks to Matt, Lisa, and family for hosting one of the greats. Hope you enjoy my yellow stool.



Yes... It's waaayy better than the brown one!!!
Levi admired it so much, he made a stool himself...


----------



## moody

Had a great time. Sara was really shocked of how many people and fun she had being around it. She even said she'd try a saw out some time and she'd like to go to Iowa with me. (I'll blame Nathan's brew for most of that) Thanks Matt for hosting and all of the help you offered and everyone else for that matter. I'll be looking for a chance at redemption in a couple weeks. 

Stay dry Matt


----------



## jonsered raket

moody said:


> I'll be looking for a chance at redemption in a couple weeks.



Good luck:sly:


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

This iowa guy just got home and I'm whipped! Had a great time as expected and met a lot of new faces, ran some great saws, and ate WAY to much!! Thanks Matt and lisa for host and for all who made this great event happen. Really hope I will see most of you back in iowa a few weeks from now!


----------



## logging22

Made it home safe, with the biggest load of mag saws ever! A huge thanks to Matt and Lisa for having us. It was awesome to put names to faces. Cant thank everybody enough for being so nice. What a friendly crowd! Could go on for hours about the food, the saws, the friends i made, the layout, just everything was perfect. Cant wait for the next one! Oh, and Matt, i found some of those cheese whips in my cooler also!! HAHAHA you didnt get them all.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homlite Kid

*Hey post*

Thanks for a saw steven. Had a fun time at the gtg!!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Homlite Kid

*Wkend lumberJak daughter*

:hmm3grin2orange:Hey I forgot to put my name is Heather Miller. Thanks wsc:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## atvguns

Thanks Matt and lisa for a great GTG 

I will get some pics and vids posted thursday night I forgot to bring the camera to work with me tonight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Posting again at what a great time my wife and daughter and I had at the GTG. My wife was proud of me as I came home witha few less saws than I left with.Thanks again to all.:msp_smile::msp_smile:


And to stumpy for a Great Running 2094.

My son ran it for a couple of cuts this afternoon and had a oh crap look. then said wow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Posting again at what a great time my wife and daughter and I had at the GTG. My wife was proud of me as I came home witha few less saws than I left with.Thanks again to all.:msp_smile::msp_smile:
> 
> 
> And to stumpy for a Great Running 2094.
> 
> My son ran it for a couple of cuts this afternoon and had a oh crap look. then said wow.




My boy said it cut to fast that if things went south I was to old to get out of the way. I' have to be careful.HAHAHAHAHA :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homlite Kid said:


> Thanks for a saw steven. Had a fun time at the gtg!!!!:msp_tongue:





Homlite Kid said:


> Hey I forgot to put my name is Heather Miller. Thanks wsc



Hello Sis !!!

Love you!!!:big_smile::big_smile:


----------



## grandpatractor

Well I am finally home and unloaded. 
All I know is that I ate waaaaaay tooooo much. Ufda!:hmm3grin2orange:

Matt and Lisa, thanks soo much for all your hospitality. I had a blast. I had a great time seeing old friends and making new ones. 
I hope to see ya'll at some future GTG's and races. 

This site has a great bunch of people on it!


----------



## wendell




----------



## Sagetown

Well; this ole man is bushed too. I enjoyed meeting all you sawyers from across America. 
I'm thinking that big Feller standing in the middle is my friend logging22.


----------



## mweba

17 minutes of Head to Head racing video is edited, saved and uploading.....see ya next week gentlemen. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Hinerman

Thanks to Matt and Lisa. Great time with great people. I have some pics to share. next time I will take many more. Sorry for the thumbnails but that is all I am capable of for now. It will take several minutes and several posts to finish. Put on your safety glasses, you are going to need them for some of these, and enjoy.....

View attachment 289024
View attachment 289025
View attachment 289026
View attachment 289027
View attachment 289028


----------



## Derrick Johnson

mweba said:


> 17 minutes of Head to Head racing video is edited, saved and uploading.....see ya next week gentlemen. :rolleyes2:





Can't wait to see what I missed!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mweba said:


> Home safe. Awesome time!! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0278 by mweba1, on Flickr



Awesome pic! So glad this turned out!  Should we try putting names to faces? Left to right, back row first... I'm gonna take a crack at it here...

starting with an I'm not sure, then Homelite10, then ?

SCarr52, ?, Logging22, ?, ?, Lurch, Old Cookie, someone in a blue hat, Chainsawnut460, Moody, Specter, Weekend Lumberjack, ATVguns, someone with sunglasses & a white hat, 5R-inc, is that Freehand back there?, Wood doctor, Branden?(woodchucker's buddy), Woodchucker, ?, Mo Jim, Hedgrow, Levi (mini-hedge), someone behind RValue, RValue, Jake (Heavyfuel's son), Sam Tip

Work Saw Collector, a young feller, Stumpy, Lumberjack Chef (Chad - Carving for Christ), ?, Grandpa Tractor, Lisa, sarahdodgegeek, Nstueve, 

another young feller, Shelman (Stumpy's son), Derrick (Carving for Christ), Jonsered Racket, Connor (another Stumpy son), Sam? and father (sorry- the name's escaping me), andydodgegeek, Cobey, Sawnami, and Mweba

(I'm not seeing Heavyfuel or Kim in this pic!)

That covers many - sorry, for as bad as I am at names, I dont know how I remembered as many as I did - in fact, I probably got some wrong... Feel free to correct me & fill in the blanks!


----------



## Hinerman

Sorry Sarah. At least you redeemed yourself by finishing the race with a smile. Thanks for frying the fish too.

View attachment 289030
View attachment 289031
View attachment 289032
View attachment 289033
View attachment 289034


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sawnami said:


> Another thank you to Matt and Lisa for providing such a great place for a GTG! I know that you worked long and hard preparing for it. Thanks to Matt for the one on one detailed square filing instructional course. I hope that I can retain the information.
> 
> A little modified saw action
> 
> [video=youtube_share;y99dSMrD19E]http://youtu.be/y99dSMrD19E[/video]



Looks like the pipe worked out great


----------



## mweba

Sara, What did that guy in the little black car say to you? What ever it was, he sure wasn't going to mess with ya after he chit his pants.





I know I did :msp_scared:


----------



## logging22

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Awesome pic! So glad this turned out!  Should we try putting names to faces? Left to right, back row first... I'm gonna take a crack at it here...
> 
> starting with an I'm not sure, then Homelite10, then ?
> 
> SCarr52, ?, Logging22, ?, ?, Lurch, Old Cookie, someone in a blue hat, Chainsawnut460, Moody, Specter, Weekend Lumberjack, ATVguns, someone with sunglasses & a white hat, 5R-inc, is that Freehand back there?, Wood doctor, Branden?(woodchucker's buddy), Woodchucker, ?, Mo Jim, Hedgrow, Levi (mini-hedge), someone behind RValue, RValue, Jake (Heavyfuel's son), Sam Tip
> 
> Work Saw Collector, a young feller, Stumpy, Lumberjack Chef (Chad - Carving for Christ), ?, Grandpa Tractor, Lisa, sarahdodgegeek, Nstueve,
> 
> another young feller, Shelman (Stumpy's son), Derrick (Carving for Christ), Jonsered Racket, Connor (another Stumpy son), Sam? and father (sorry- the name's escaping me), andydodgegeek, Cobey, Sawnami, and Mweba
> 
> (I'm not seeing Heavyfuel or Kim in this pic!)
> 
> That covers many - sorry, for as bad as I am at names, I dont know how I remembered as many as I did - in fact, I probably got some wrong... Feel free to correct me & fill in the blanks!





Kim was in the house making up more eggs. She is a little upset also. Thought the pic was for members only. I didnt know. Sorry.:bang:


----------



## Hinerman

I screwed the last post up somehow :bang: Here are a couple of legends bringing the rain...part 2 next

View attachment 289047
View attachment 289048
View attachment 289049
View attachment 289050
View attachment 289051


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hinerman said:


> Sorry Sarah. At least you redeemed yourself by finishing the race with a smile. Thanks for frying the fish too.
> 
> View attachment 289030
> View attachment 289031
> View attachment 289032
> View attachment 289033
> View attachment 289034



uh oh, what are you sorry about? Sorry, your pics are not coming through... I PM'd you advice on this front...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

logging22 said:


> Kim was in the house making up more eggs. She is a little upset also. Thought the pic was for members only. I didnt know. Sorry.:bang:



Well, whaddya do. I got a couple of great pics with her in em, so there's no doubt she was there!! I'll b working on posting pics tomorrow- got the day off to do it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Upper left hand corner is the ever elusive arkysaw!!! And warjohn is hiding in the middle...


----------



## grandpatractor

mweba said:


> Sara, What did that guy in the little black car say to you? What ever it was, he sure wasn't going to mess with ya after he chit his pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I did :msp_scared:



He held up one finger, I think he was telling her she is Number One!:msp_confused:


----------



## Hinerman

BAM, Part 2 of the shootout at the Hedgefest corral...This was soooo much fun to watch. The miller worked almost all day slabbing some pecan. And, in case you didn't know, the carvers are with "Carvers for Christ", dedicating their skills to further HIS kindom.


----------



## Sagetown

Zoom in on Kim. Sawnami was demonstrating chainsaw concepts, or something, and had the crowd chuckling over it.


----------



## cobey

sagetown it was so cool to meet you man :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hinerman

More races; a master at work in his trade (a shame I didn't get to know everybody, like him); the cookie pile is what's left after 2 ported 3120s meet to eat for lunch----sorry I don't have pictures of that but it was bad to the bone 

View attachment 289072
View attachment 289073
View attachment 289074
View attachment 289075
View attachment 289076


----------



## Hedgerow

I just wish I had more time to chat with everyone... 
If I ever do this again, I'm gonna have Levi and Ethan do all the runnin around, and I'll just grin alot, race some saws, and spend time talking...
I want to send a big shout out to Dave Boyt too, for bringing up his Norwood mill and making all of Atvguns' 24' pine logs into race cants for us race junkies... It was fantastic...


----------



## Hinerman

More fun in the sun. This might have been my favorite class,,,,the Duesies of chainsaws. Thanks for keeping them alive.

View attachment 289077
View attachment 289078
View attachment 289079
View attachment 289080
View attachment 289081


----------



## cobey

to all my new friends, it was great to meet you all!! several of you went way out of your way to make me and my wife Tabby feel welcomed. She didnt know what it was gonna be all about but she left with new friends too  if Sarah would have had more time with her I bet she would have used a saw too! thanks Matt for all you did for us. I hated to leave but I was having some blood sugar issues  on a high note i heard chainsaws ringing out from across the church santuary and saw my wife showing the video of Sarah running the BIG monster bar saw :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
thanks for the sears branded 3700 someone gave me (didnt get his name) thanks Mitch (mweba) for the cool old 3400 poulan its a beast!!


----------



## Sagetown

I like Stihl saws, but this has been posted about many times. If we're not careful we get a boot full of oil. Mo. Jim is fixin' to find that out, as oil is pouring down his leg. mweba is in the background.


----------



## Hinerman

One more of the dinosaurs. And a few of "the kid". The last pic he is practically hanging off a juiced 390/95. The harder he pushed, the more it grunted and torqued it's muscle. The saw won :msp_biggrin:

View attachment 289088
View attachment 289089
View attachment 289090
View attachment 289091


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> to all my new friends, it was great to meet you all!! several of you went way out of your way to make me and my wife Tabby feel welcomed. She didnt know what it was gonna be all about but she left with new friends too  if Sarah would have had more time with her I bet she would have used a saw too! thanks Matt for all you did for us. I hated to leave but I was having some blood sugar issues  on a high note i heard chainsaws ringing out from across the church santuary and saw my wife showing the video of Sarah running the BIG monster bar saw :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> thanks for the sears branded 3700 someone gave me (didnt get his name) thanks Mitch for the cool old 3400 poulan its a beast!!




It was great meeting you and Tabby.. Now you know where I am.. Stop by and spend some time in the shop when ya can... We'll make a chain...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Sagetown said:


> I like Stihl saws, but this has been posted about many times. If we're not careful we get a boot full of oil. Mo. Jim is fixin' to find that out, as oil is pouring down his leg. mweba is in the background.



You had to show the whole site that one didn't you Sage,it's the little things in life that keep a man humble. You could tell by the look on my face that I didn't have a clue yet.


----------



## cobey

cool Matt!!! never seen a chain made before :biggrin: you have a great place and shop, your wife was very nice too!


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> You had to show the whole site that one didn't you Sage,it's the little things in life that keep a man humble. You could tell by the look on my face that I didn't have a clue yet.



Couldn't help myself Jim :msp_biggrin:. But I hope that was the worst accident we experienced during HedgeFest. 

Here's a pic of Matt and his co-pilot during Friday's preparation for Saturday's Races.


----------



## old cookie

Thanks Matt and family,what a great bunch of people.Every one was very friendly.I wish I would have had more timeto stay and meet more of youall.Thanks again Matt.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Dave Boyt

Matt & Lisa, I had a great time over at your place. I'm sorry I couldn't spend more time at the Hedgefest and meet more people. My pleasure to cut the racing cants. I brought home some nice wood, including an amazing pecan slab. We'll do this again sometime!


----------



## sam-tip

Thanks for hosting the GTG. Had a great time. Thanks for pulling out the RV. I thought I was going to take out your mail box when pulling out. But I missed it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homlite Kid said:


> Thanks for a saw steven. Had a fun time at the gtg!!!!:msp_tongue:



You are welcome young lady, I'm sure dad can fix that one no problem.


----------



## mweba

Heads UP!

[video=youtube_share;HVUynaER7Dc]http://youtu.be/HVUynaER7Dc[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I want to thank Matt and Lisa for having us over. I also want to thank all the cooks, The Carvers, the millers John T and Dave. I also want to thank Jim he kept up and never let a coffee maker overflow.

I want to thank all those I done saw trading with, I never seen a GTG with so much trading.


----------



## Lurch2

As always. Great food, great people. Many thanks to all who made it happen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't forget Jason just wanted it in a different post.

I want to thank Jason for sponsoring the racing, and for one on the nicest buckets I have ever seen.


----------



## Sagetown

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want to thank Matt and Lisa for having us over. I also want to thank all the cooks, The Carvers, the millers John T and Dave.* I also want to thank Jim he kept up and never let a coffee maker overflow.*
> 
> I want to thank all those I done saw trading with, I never seen a GTG with so much trading.



Yep; Jim likes his coffee STRONG. The ole feller has a heart of gold too. Here; he and Sawnami are checking out a bunch of saws.


----------



## nstueve

*Great weekend...*

I am so bummed to be sitting in the rat maze of cubical walls right now... What a great weekend! 

Thanks to all that contributed... Especially, Lisa and Matt for hosting! 

Thanks also to all that cooked food! Everything was absolutely delicious!
(Dag-nabbit! We forgot our bag off food Lisa made up for us...)


----------



## Sagetown

Hello Nstueve:
Got a pic of you and Homlite 410


----------



## john taliaferro

Are you shure that was oil he was look at a pile of saws .:tongue2:


----------



## thinkrtinker

A huge THANK YOU to Matt and Lisa for hosting such a great gathering. Anyone who has not hosted or been involved with putting on a gtg has no idea the amount of work and time that is needed. 
It seems as if everything cooperated to create the perfect weekend-the weather-racing-trading-food-campfire-and everything else I forgot to add. 

Thanks again Matt and Lisa


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> A huge THANK YOU to Matt and Lisa for hosting such a great gathering. Anyone who has not hosted or been involved with putting on a gtg has no idea the amount of work and time that is needed.
> It seems as if everything cooperated to create the perfect weekend-the weather-racing-trading-food-campfire-and everything else I forgot to add.
> 
> Thanks again Matt and Lisa



Thank you Lewis!!!!
You said you wanted to help out, and buddy you hit the ball right out of the park with that back strap!!!!
We can now say we consumed 13 deer at the gtg!!!
Top that one boys!!!!!
Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Sure looks like I missed a Great time... 

But very good to see this GTG was a huge success!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You are welcome young lady, I'm sure dad can fix that one no problem.



Did you ever get some sleep stephen???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Did you ever get some sleep stephen???



Yep I'm much better, working a little today.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Video turned out great. Looks like the racing went well. Wish I could of been there

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef

Did anyone else get any of the massive hail that we got last night over here in fort Scott? We have extensive damage to windows in houses and vehicles. We were fortunate to only lose a wiper on my van! Whew! Golf ball to softball sized hail all over my county.

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## Lurch2

Small hail here. No damage.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Did anyone else get any of the massive hail that we got last night over here in fort Scott? We have extensive damage to windows in houses and vehicles. We were fortunate to only lose a wiper on my van! Whew! Golf ball to softball sized hail all over my county.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C



All we got was a sprinkle... But it sure looked ugly toward your place, and all sorts of radio warnings going off!!!


----------



## Homelite410

I wanted to give a great big Thank You to Matt and his family for hosting all of us, and a big Thank You to all those that helped with the logs and the food and organization. Its not the saws, its the people that really make these fun. Saws just give us something to do when it is daylight! I can't wait to see you guys again in 19 days!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OK, I've been playing around with pics for a while now.. trying to figure out which to post & which to not. Decided to throw the whole bunch out in a photobucket album, and hope y'all can access the publice album through this link: Hedgefest 2013 Photos by andydodgegeek | Photobucket

I'm working on getting a few pics posted now...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thanks for the pix sarah. glad yall had fun.


----------



## Krook

mweba said:


> Heads UP!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;HVUynaER7Dc]http://youtu.be/HVUynaER7Dc[/video]



Levi was killing it with that Deere!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Posting some Vids for your view pleasure while I wait for this pile of pics to upload...


LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;953sIeDXmHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=953sIeDXmHs[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I think most of these are captured in Mitch's awesome compilation, but this on is my personal favorite...



LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;FZEm0cKBm-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FZEm0cKBm-s[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Jake & Andy facing off... 

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;hPHifDMVQrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hPHifDMVQrs[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Jake & Woodchucker...

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;DchEneZXkTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DchEneZXkTk[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

A slow battle of speed....

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;jEmyEUwoGiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jEmyEUwoGiQ[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Levi was fun as heck to watch all weekend! Cant wait to see what he's got up his sleeve for the future!

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;w2CLjF1asA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=w2CLjF1asA8[/video]


----------



## deezelman

great job on videos and pics Sarah. now I know what I missed out on by not being there as much


----------



## deezelman

I was also wondering if you got rid of saws at the GTG whats the time frame in having to have them out of your signature? im just asking in case that happened to anyone.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here come the pics... 

This one here... I think it's my favorite one from the whole lot. It shows what these things are all about - its like a family here. Thanks to all who make it feel that way.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Is that a bear?! :msp_scared:






Half way there






Almost done...


----------



## mweba

sarahdodgegeek said:


> A slow battle of speed....
> 
> LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube;jEmyEUwoGiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jEmyEUwoGiQ[/video]



My David Bradley only suffered one loss that day. Pulling 2" strings like a big dog.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Only Hedgerow could make this saw look like it's normal sized...






For the rest of us, it's enormous!!!






Thanks, Sam-tip!






It was still fun as heck to run!!!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

cobey said:


> to all my new friends, it was great to meet you all!! several of you went way out of your way to make me and my wife Tabby feel welcomed. She didnt know what it was gonna be all about but she left with new friends too  if Sarah would have had more time with her I bet she would have used a saw too! thanks Matt for all you did for us. I hated to leave but I was having some blood sugar issues  on a high note i heard chainsaws ringing out from across the church santuary and saw my wife showing the video of Sarah running the BIG monster bar saw :msp_biggrin: :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
> thanks for the sears branded 3700 someone gave me (didnt get his name) thanks Mitch (mweba) for the cool old 3400 poulan its a beast!!



Your welcome for the sears! I did good. I showed up with only 3 saws, & left with one, it was a good thing! Thank you Matt & Lisa for your hospitality!!


----------



## mdavlee

Looks like I missed the GTG of the year. :msp_angry: I'm enjoying the pictures and videos.  When we going to get results from the racing?:msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Levi was fun as heck to watch all weekend! Cant wait to see what he's got up his sleeve for the future!
> 
> LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube;w2CLjF1asA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=w2CLjF1asA8[/video]



That was after he hit the bolt and buggered the teeth on his chain... :hmm3grin2orange:
He just kept running it...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

It was a nice way to start the weekend... I got to get a big weight lifted off my shoulders by giving Andy his 40th b-day present early... 






You know you were all waiting for it....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We got ourselves a builder in the making....






It wasn't ALL about chainsaws and food...


----------



## Hedgerow

And it's namesake bar...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mike's creation...






Slick!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Some of the Iowa crew, all sitting on one bigass piece of Pecan...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

But let's not kid ourselves... there _was_ good food... 











and lets not forget the bacon...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Some cool accessories from Woodshop...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

and I'm just gonna throw out the rest of em... lots of hanging out & racin...


----------



## tallfarmboy

RVALUE said:


> Fixed it for you.



It took me a second to see what you had done to my original post, LOL!.... Top of heads is about right I guess. We are fed a little different ration than everyone else... Corn fed.

TFB


----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## Hedgerow

Why wouldn't you guys cut this one up??? 
It just sat in the sawbuck all day... 
Lonely....
And stuff...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> It took me a second to see what you had done to my original post, LOL!.... Top of heads is about right I guess. We are fed a little different ration than everyone else... Corn fed.
> 
> TFB



Awe... They just don't grow em' as big down there in Arkansas I guess...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

No, nothing horrible sounding is about to happen... don't worry...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## sarahdodgegeek

One of my favorite folks to visit... 





From this... 






To this...






Hey, Woodchucker... where you puttin that finger?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And... to Kim... Girl, you can even make a ... WTF is that thing, anyway? look good! Miss you already!


----------



## 5R-INC

I had to add this one just for you Sara. While the rest of you got to watch the races from your lawnchairs I was stuck on the trailer behind the racers. Not as nice of a view....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Mike's creation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slick!!!



I cant believe he traded me that for a bag of cheese whips!!! Then of course the next morning he claims he don't remember!!! Pffft....


----------



## Hedgerow

5R-INC said:


> I had to add this one just for you Sara. While the rest of you got to watch the races from your lawnchairs I was stuck on the trailer behind the racers. Not as nice of a view....



I told Andy not to wear the ass-less chaps.....
But NOOOOOO...
You think he'd listen??!!
:amazed:


----------



## Hedgerow

Bailey's short block swap contestant...
One ms290 w/64cc now... 
And only 11 years old... Go Conner!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got Jason's in a bucket 038 done today.











Man that's a nice looking bucket, someone will get a saw in it come next GTG.


----------



## Freehand

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You know you were all waiting for it....



He's not got any pants on short or otherwise, does he. :misdoubt:


----------



## Freehand

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No, nothing horrible sounding is about to happen... don't worry...



Everybody Saw That Andy!:byebye:


----------



## pdqdl

Mo. Jim said:


> You had to show the whole site that one didn't you Sage,it's the little things in life that keep a man humble. You could tell by the look on my face that I didn't have a clue yet.



Ahh, it happens to all of us.

I got a crotch full of mixed gas last friday from my 200T, put the cap back on...then the damned oil cap fell off next. _I guess I need more practice at putting flippy caps on._


----------



## andydodgegeek

Freehand said:


> He's not got any pants on short or otherwise, does he. :misdoubt:



I've said it before and I'll say it again...I hate pants!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs

andydodgegeek said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again...I hate pants!!!



We noticed


----------



## lumberjackchef

Thanks to everyone out there that donated to the manyhobies extra fundraiser bear raffle. As I stated earlier it was a big success. I just got done funding his paypal account with an extra $645.00 thanks to the fine folks that attended this GTG! I was able to talk with him and he said that derbyguy had mentioned that we were going to do the raffle, and they were both very surprised to hear that we had raised so much with the bear. So hats off to you all!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Thanks to everyone out there that donated to the manyhobies extra fundraiser bear raffle. As I stated earlier it was a big success. I just got done funding his paypal account with an extra $645.00 thanks to the fine folks that attended this GTG! I was able to talk with him and he said that derbyguy had mentioned that we were going to do the raffle, and they were both very surprised to hear that we had raised so much with the bear. So hats off to you all!



Cool happy to hear all of it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> I had to add this one just for you Sara. While the rest of you got to watch the races from your lawnchairs I was stuck on the trailer behind the racers. Not as nice of a view....



I just had to make that bigger...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Matt, I have been trying to remember if I reminded you to remind me to remind you to show me your stash 075/TS076 parts.:msp_confused:
Stephen,will that dog hunt as good as it looks? I'm glad you bought that bucket of parts so I couldn't. I would have had to eat at the food kitchen for the next two weeks,heck I might anyway so I can save a little extra money for Iowa.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I just had to make that bigger...



thay say crack kills
what kind of crack is this?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

tree monkey said:


> thay say crack kills
> what kind of crack is this?




You missed a hell of a gig Scott! Wished you coulda been there! Jake brought along a 460 that you did, it runs frikkin' great!  


Maybe I'll catch ya at the next one!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I just had to make that bigger...



I was pretty much ready to just take the pants off and go a$$less chaps.


----------



## 8433jeff

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I just had to make that bigger...



Famous wedding night quotes for $200, Alex.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

8433jeff said:


> Famous wedding night quotes for $200, Alex.



Now thats funny.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen,will that dog hunt as good as it looks?



Yep runs great, I'll have a new avatar as soon as I remember how to do it.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt, I have been trying to remember if I reminded you to remind me to remind you to show me your stash 075/TS076 parts.:msp_confused:
> Stephen,will that dog hunt as good as it looks? I'm glad you bought that bucket of parts so I couldn't. I would have had to eat at the food kitchen for the next two weeks,heck I might anyway so I can save a little extra money for Iowa.:hmm3grin2orange:



Gave most of it away... Had a box of stuff I was gonna give you Jim...
But I forgot due to all the stuff goin on... I really gotta pay more attention to things at these GTG'S...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> opcorn:



You just wait Dan... Come October, the sh1¥ is really gonna fly!!!
The races are on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt thanks again for all the work you and your family put into the GTG.


----------



## cobey

Dave Boyt said:


> Matt & Lisa, I had a great time over at your place. I'm sorry I couldn't spend more time at the Hedgefest and meet more people. My pleasure to cut the racing cants. I brought home some nice wood, including an amazing pecan slab. We'll do this again sometime!


 thank you for cutting them they were great!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

sarahdodgegeek said:


>



Carhartt's new promotional ad poster. :feel_good:


----------



## cobey

Lurch2 said:


> As always. Great food, great people. Many thanks to all who made it happen.


 thanks for hanging out with me :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Levi was fun as heck to watch all weekend! Cant wait to see what he's got up his sleeve for the future!
> 
> LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube
> 
> [video=youtube;w2CLjF1asA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=w2CLjF1asA8[/video]





Nice. That looks like it should be fun


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Did anyone else get any of the massive hail that we got last night over here in fort Scott? We have extensive damage to windows in houses and vehicles. We were fortunate to only lose a wiper on my van! Whew! Golf ball to softball sized hail all over my county.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C


:msp_scared: thats some big hail!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I just had to make that bigger...



sniff sniff.....ya'll smell somethin


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Need a shirt? Or another shirt?*

Hedgefest shirts turned out great, and they went fast & furious... I plan to order a few more for the straggler requests that came in, but honestly I only have the 1 person for who I was short a shirt (say that 10 times fast!) captured in writing. If you are interested in getting a shirt, please let me know what size and color ASAP. I would like to get him an order by the end of this week (4/12) in hopes of having them in time to bring with to the IA GTG. If you are not planning on being there, I'll ship it to you. Cost will still be $10 per shirt, but if I'm shipping it that may add a couple bucks- I'll check on it. I will accept funds via paypal or in person at the IA GTG. 

Thanks!


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hedgefest shirts turned out great, and they went fast & furious... I plan to order a few more for the straggler requests that came in, but honestly I only have the 1 person for who I was short a shirt (say that 10 times fast!) captured in writing. If you are interested in getting a shirt, please let me know what size and color ASAP. I would like to get him an order by the end of this week (4/12) in hopes of having them in time to bring with to the IA GTG. If you are not planning on being there, I'll ship it to you. Cost will still be $10 per shirt, but if I'm shipping it that may add a couple bucks- I'll check on it. I will accept funds via paypal or in person at the IA GTG.
> 
> Thanks!



Sarah... I need a 2xl and a large both black! deliverable at the iowa gtg!


----------



## warjohn

A big thanks to Matt and everyone that helped with the GTG. I had a great time. It looks like I managed to not get my picture taken until the group picture and I was pretty well hidden in that one. I was so busy visiting that I did not run a single saw and I came home with less saws than I showed up with. A pretty good day. I am happy happy happy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Les I got your old 038AV Mag fuel tank going today, just needed a coil and all the parts put back on it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I wish it was still last Saturday, that was fun. I just may have to go home from work and make a stool.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homlite Kid said:


> Thanks for a saw steven. Had a fun time at the gtg!!!!:msp_tongue:





Homlite Kid said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:Hey I forgot to put my name is Heather Miller. Thanks wsc:hmm3grin2orange:



Wanted to send out a big welcome to one of our newer members. You were a big help in preparing the venison Saturday afternoon.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Mweba, I just checked out your 17 minute video of the saw races. Around 8 minutes into it, with my face shield down, I look like the chainsaw version of the unknown comic. And you only post the video of me losing! What about the heat that I won? Did Moody pay you off to eliminate that video forever?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Natty Bumppo said:


> Mweba, I just checked out your 17 minute video of the saw races. Around 8 minutes into it, with my face shield down, I look like the chainsaw version of the unknown comic. And you only post the video of me losing! What about the heat that I won? Did Moody pay you off to eliminate that video forever?



I think woodchucker has a envelope for you, we hunted for you when all the racing was over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is it to early to start talking about the Fall GTG? If not I'm all in!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Fall GTG List

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Fall GTG List

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks 

(where is it gonna be? Rvalue's again? :msp_w00t


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Fall GTG List
> 
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> 
> (where is it gonna be? Rvalue's again? :msp_w00t



Location and date are still TBD.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Location and date are still TBD.



Workshop +1


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The other thread took off like a bat out of hell.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Location and date are still TBD.



Stephen you know I'm in,if I can't make it,my sister has orders to post a copy of my Obit here and that's no joke.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen you know I'm in,if I can't make it,my sister has orders to post a copy of my Obit here and that's no joke.



Cool added you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen you know I'm in,if I can't make it,my sister has orders to post a copy of my Obit here and that's no joke.



Man thats funny, you cant beat Jim with a stick.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks 
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks 
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value:yoyo:
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.


Dang this list is started early.


----------



## RVALUE

Unfortuneately, it is time to bid for accomodations.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Unfortuneately, it is time to bid for accomodations.



I'm good the van worked great last year and I sat up by the fire for two days at the last gtg.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Unfortuneately, it is time to bid for accomodations.



I'll take the best tent spot!:byebye:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm good the van worked great last year and I sat up by the fire for two days at the last gtg.



I think Matt is buying the black this year wont need sleep. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor


----------



## andydodgegeek

I would like a room with a private toilet, and I'm sure everyone else would like me to have one too. I must apologize to that cute little girl that was with Sawnami at the last GTG at rvalue's, she didn't deserve what she got.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> I'll take the best tent spot!:byebye:



To keep up, I'll have to dig a cesspool........


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value :msp_sneaky:




Ozone/RVALUE
WSC +1
andydodgegeek
sarahdodgegeek
WoodChuck'r
Hedgerow +3
Workshop +1
Mo-Jim


----------



## RVALUE

Then get Andy to fill it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Unfortuneately, it is time to bid for accomodations.



$100.00$


----------



## grandpatractor

RVALUE said:


> Unfortuneately, it is time to bid for accomodations.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> $100.00$



Ten bags of cheese whips!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

woodchuck'r said:


> ozone/rvalue
> wsc +1
> andydodgegeek
> sarahdodgegeek
> woodchuck'r
> hedgerow +3
> workshop +1
> mo-jim


wkend lumberjak +2-5
fixed it for you jason


----------



## lumberjackchef

I have a possible venue for a GTG the last weekend in September. We have a local festival -Pioneer Harvest Fiesta--I have carved at in the past. It's a three day event that has hundreds of antique farm equipment and such, from steam engines to tractors, dozers,implements and small engine displays. They have a big swap meet and tractor pull on Saturday as well. Many other things are going on like the circular, belt driven, sawmill to rock crusher, corn husker, and sorghum mill. Sometimes there's a blacksmith or two as well. We will be there carving and the president of the club is a good friend of mine. I have mentioned the idea to him and he is very interested in having us do some races there. I am waiting to hear back from him at the moment. They have plenty of room as it is at the county fair grounds. Oh yeah I almost forgot they have a quilt show for you softies too!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:: let me know if there is any interest as I will be talking with him this week about it some more.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I can't believe I forgot to tell you all how it all starts!








When Andy makes a stool...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

There are a TON of pics uploaded over at 'you know where'. 


Check'em out d00dz - they came out great! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> There are a TON of pics uploaded over at 'you know where'.
> 
> 
> Check'em out d00dz - they came out great! :msp_thumbsup:



Yep over 200 great pics.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> There are a TON of pics uploaded over at 'you know where'.
> 
> 
> Check'em out d00dz - they came out great! :msp_thumbsup:



Chuck'r PM me your address,I found you one of those Stihl hats. I couldn't find a way to pm you like normal people. Send how to get over to you know where,I can never remember.


----------



## sawnami

Dan, we'd go for the usual if still available:msp_smile: Andy didn't scare Lily (the cute little blonde girl) away. She's rarin' to go as well as her brother.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mo. Jim said:


> Chuck'r PM me your address,I found you one of those Stihl hats. I couldn't find a way to pm you like normal people. Send how to get over to you know where,I can never remember.



Jim send me an email. ::thumbsup::

[email protected]


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Mo. Jim said:


> I couldn't find a way to pm you like *normal people*.




Hey! Just what the heck do ya mean by that!? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Might as well add me to the list. Indoor sleeping arrangements please (at least for the wife and kids).


----------



## john taliaferro

How bout a nice soft pine log to mill .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> How bout a nice soft pine log to mill .



But I got this really cool chunk of hedge stump you'd really like!!!


----------



## old cookie

Woodchucker I dont know where you know were is but I sure wish I knew were you know were is ah you know what I meen?I thinkI know what Iam asking?WERE IS YOU KNOW WERE


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Woodchucker I dont know where you know were is but I sure wish I knew were you know were is ah you know what I meen?I thinkI know what Iam asking?WERE IS YOU KNOW WERE



Hahaha!!!! I'll pm ya...


----------



## Mrs. J

old cookie said:


> Woodchucker I dont know where you know were is but I sure wish I knew were you know were is ah you know what I meen?I thinkI know what Iam asking?WERE IS YOU KNOW WERE



Haha. This was so much fun to read.


----------



## deezelman

sarahdodgegeek said:


> But let's not kid ourselves... there _was_ good food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lets not forget the bacon...



I don't know about anyone else but ive woke up in the middle of the night with the shakes just thinking about the BACON!! that was some guud stuff


----------



## Mo. Jim

john taliaferro said:


> How bout a nice soft pine log to mill .



You earned your keep for sure milling that pecan John. I got tired just watching you work.


----------



## RVALUE

Jim has been standing guard on the thread, keeping out the spammers. See, it _*almost*_ worked.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Jim has been standing guard on the thread, keeping out the spammers. See, it _*almost*_ worked.



Morning Dan,I must have fell asleep.:msp_sad:


----------



## wendell

I would like my usual room please, Dan (since I'm quite sure the truck won't make it down the hill).


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> Unfortuneately, it is time to bid for accomodations.



Bacon?


----------



## sawnami

Hmmmm the grand kids discovered the cheese whips. They're all gone















*ROAD TRIP!!!!!!*


----------



## Lurch2

wendell said:


> I would like my usual room please, Dan (since I'm quite sure the truck won't make it down the hill).



You could make it down the hill. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## thinkrtinker

grandpatractor said:


> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor



you can put me on that list. outside accommodations are fine


----------



## Work Saw Collector

thinkrtinker said:


> you can put me on that list. outside accommodations are fine



Done, gotcha down.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

You can add HEAVYFUEL+ 3-4 to the list. We'd be honored to stay in the Sconnie Suite again


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i desperately want to attend but seriously doubt it'll happen. already got one grandchild birthday in october and two more who have announced their intentions to breathe air in october as well. maybe it'll all work out i can attend again. who knows. it could happen. right? yeah right. carry on.


----------



## Hedgerow

I love the smell of sawdust in the morning...


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> I love the smell of sawdust in the morning...



I could smell that clear to my house this morning when I left!! Oh. Maybe it was the chips that I drug in the truck???


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> I love the smell of sawdust in the morning...



and afternoon and...


----------



## workshop

View attachment 289717
View attachment 289723
View attachment 289724
View attachment 289725


Scored big today! Now just gotta go through it. At least it's not froze up, good compression. Tear down and inspection next.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> View attachment 289717
> View attachment 289723
> View attachment 289724
> View attachment 289725
> 
> 
> Scored big today! Now just gotta go through it. At least it's not froze up, good compression. Tear down and inspection next.



Is that a big Pecan slab I see that 70 on??!!
NICE!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> You could make it down the hill. :msp_biggrin:



If he can back it out he would be a good driver. if he can turn it around . GREAT DRIVER.:taped::taped:


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Is that a big Pecan slab I see that 70 on??!!
> NICE!!!



You bet it is! Spent all day Sunday with a belt sander working on just one side. Had plans of making a coffee table and 2 end tables out of it but my daughter said to make a kitchen table out of it. So i guess kitchen table it is. The only problem is this thing measures 4 by 5 feet and the kitchen isn't much bigger. lol And it must be 2 hundred pounds. But whatever I make out of it, it will always remind me of good times and great people at my first GTG.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Hahaha!!!! I'll pm ya...


x2???? i cant get to where no body knows?? :msp_confused:


----------



## struggle

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I cant believe he traded me that for a bag of cheese whips!!! Then of course the next morning he claims he don't remember!!! Pffft....



He has had memory lose at other GTGs as well:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## struggle

All of a sudden Wendell's sweat pants don't seem so bad


sarahdodgegeek said:


> I just had to make that bigger...


----------



## cobey

ARsawMechanic said:


> Your welcome for the sears! I did good. I showed up with only 3 saws, & left with one, it was a good thing! Thank you Matt & Lisa for your hospitality!!


 got the sears 3.7 running last night  It runs real good! i call it frankenvibe!!!! it is red, orange and green
but has tons of power!! thank you againn ARsawMechanic!


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey WSC ill plan on being there, you guys are too much fun to miss. Ill be hunting for old mags for you les and jim in the meantime.:beer:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket



You better add carvingforchrist.com crew (3) to the list. We just scored an old camper the other day and are retrofitting it with log siding as we speak. Its gonna make us a lot more mobile. Got room for lots of saws, tools, workbenches, and carvings. Plus we are mounting carvings all over the trailer for advertising. You may see us around as we are trying to find venues to set up at every weekend that we don't have a show scheduled. So if you know of any thing local that we could just show up at and do carvings on site, feel free to drop me a PM. And oh yeah I almost forgot do ya have anymore of those pecan slabs left or did they all find homes already?


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket



Freehand had requested a tent site.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> You better add carvingforchrist.com crew (3) to the list. We just scored an old camper the other day and are retrofitting it with log siding as we speak. Its gonna make us a lot more mobile. Got room for lots of saws, tools, workbenches, and carvings. Plus we are mounting carvings all over the trailer for advertising. You may see us around as we are trying to find venues to set up at every weekend that we don't have a show scheduled. So if you know of any thing local that we could just show up at and do carvings on site, feel free to drop me a PM. And oh yeah I almost forgot do ya have anymore of those pecan slabs left or did they all find homes already?



I got a chunk left... My mill will go 24"... Is that wide enough???


----------



## Hedgerow

Updating...

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3


----------



## Hedgerow

Update:
Updating...

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## logging22

Hedgerow said:


> Update:
> Updating...
> 
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +1
> 
> Woo-hoo!!!





For some reason im not on this list yet. What gives?? The aiggs were there in good shape. Jeezo flip!!:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> For some reason im not on this list yet. What gives?? The aiggs were there in good shape. Jeezo flip!!:bang:



Fixed!!!! Just waiting for you to say "Yah too da GTG eh?" 

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +
Loggin22+1


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'll bring me a spare set of pants!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll bring me a spare set of pants!!:msp_biggrin:



Not needed, we know how you are.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I got a chunk left... My mill will go 24"... Is that wide enough???



Maybe I will grab my 36" some time and we will come over there and help ya slab up the rest of what ya got for a couple of them. Pm me and we can figure out a time might work out, if your interested, and we'll work out the details.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Maybe I will grab my 36" some time and we will come over there and help ya slab up the rest of what ya got for a couple of them. Pm me and we can figure out a time might work out, if your interested, and we'll work out the details.



Sent!


----------



## sawnami

Update:
Updating...

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Update:
> Updating...
> 
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +1
> Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask


Loggin22+1

Fixed it for ya!!!

Hahahaha!!! Love the gas mask idea!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> Fixed!!!! Just waiting for you to say "Yah too da GTG eh?"
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed right this time...
> 
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +1
> Loggin22+1
> Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
> Stumpy +4
> Mo Jim
> Wendell
> ShowMe
> Wood Doctor+2


----------



## Hedgerow

Stumpy May will be there...


----------



## Mo. Jim

My name was on the list that Stephen started and no Obit has been posted,so pretty please,put it BACK.:msp_mellow:
Stephen I had a PM from deeezleman? earlier, he was concerned about whether his Mac Super 44a had went to a good home. I assured him it had found warm and loving home,with other Macs to play with. I owe you a big one for that saw bro and another one that showed up in my saw pile. I'm on the hunt for 038 parts to bring Jasper as we speak.


----------



## srcarr52

Mo. Jim said:


> My name was on the list that Stephen started and no Obit has been posted,so pretty please,put it BACK.:msp_mellow:
> Stephen I had a PM from deeezleman? earlier, he was concerned about whether his Mac Super 44a had went to a good home. I assured him it had found warm and loving home,with other Macs to play with. I owe you a big one for that saw bro and another one that showed up in my saw pile. I'm on the hunt for 038 parts to bring Jasper as we speak.



I need the rest of the parts for your 655. It's on my bench getting cleaned tonight.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket



Forgotten again. :msp_sad:


----------



## Showme

Really sorry that circumstances prevented me for attending the last GTG but we're finally headed home after two weeks in Renown Hosp in Reno and a week at Camp Lejeune. So long story short put me down for this next one.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Forgotten again. :msp_sad:



Check the list on this page W...
MH


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Check the list on this page W...
> MH



Oh sure, after you edited it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wood Doctor

Hedgerow said:


> Fixed!!!! Just waiting for you to say "Yah too da GTG eh?"
> 
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +
> Loggin22+1
> Wood Doctor +2



Fixed two saws, bought a bear that I have now named "Hedge" from Carving for Christ, and had the greatest time that I can remember. Pics of little Hedge now standing on my front porch forthcoming.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Oh sure, after you edited it. :hmm3grin2orange:



That was to add showme...
You were already there...
:check:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Fixed!!!! Just waiting for you to say "Yah too da GTG eh?"
> 
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +
> Loggin22+1



Is there a reason I'm not invited for what ever this list is for?


----------



## Hedgerow

..Fixed right this time...

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
Wendell
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Is there a reason I'm not invited for what ever this list is for?



What are you guys talking about??? 
The list is right here....!!!



In my head...


----------



## wendell

Why can't I be on top of the list? Stephen's always on top of the list. It's not fair.


----------



## Steve NW WI

wendell said:


> Why can't I be on top of the list? Stephen's always on top of the list. It's not fair.



Cause you ain't bringin cake.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Steve NW WI said:


> Cause you ain't bringin cake.



It's a 50/50 chance that he will bring him self,sorry Wendell.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
WoodChukka
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
Wendell
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wendell (on top this GTG only next GTG moved to the bottom :hmm3grin2orange:
Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
WoodChukka
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody

Working on the list. :hmm3grin2orange:

Did we miss anyone?


----------



## wendell

My life has meaning again!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

wendell said:


> My life has meaning again!!



You going to have room to bring the 166?


----------



## moody

wendell said:


> My life has meaning again!!



I've been demoted to last on the list. But hey last in line is the least of my worries.


----------



## logging22

Had a visitor today. Rvalue and myself spent all afternoon shooting the chit and making deals and saving the world, and, well you get the idea. Dan is a blast. Funny guy. Had a great time. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wendell (on top this GTG only next GTG moved to the bottom :hmm3grin2orange:
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> WoodChukka
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +1
> Loggin22+1
> Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
> Stumpy +4
> Mo Jim
> ShowMe
> Wood Doctor+2
> Moody
> 
> Working on the list. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Did we miss anyone?



Hinerman +1 (maybe more)


----------



## RVALUE

Have to get another bag of fert and seed, to make the tent areas smooth..... Keep after the lawn mow dude...


----------



## john taliaferro

Hinerman said:


> Hinerman +1 (maybe more)



John T


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wendell
Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
WoodChukka
The dodgegeeks
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody
Hinerman
John T

Did we miss anyone?


----------



## Homelite410

Hey doug!!!



Any chance we can party bus this trip?? 459 miles from DSM!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hey doug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can party bus this trip?? 459 miles from DSM!



I can see that thing parked lakeside... Would be pretty cool!!!


----------



## 8433jeff

wendell said:


> Why can't I be on top of the list? Stephen's always on top of the list. It's not fair.



Maybe you should have him put a space in the front.


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> I can see that thing parked lakeside... Would be pretty cool!!!




When is the Jasper GTG? Sounds like a great place.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> When is the Jasper GTG? Sounds like a great place.



The 19th or 26th of October... We still hammering it out...
I like the 19th the best, but need input from Les...


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> The 19th or 26th of October... We still hammering it out...
> I like the 19th the best, but need input from Les...




Oh October. The way people have been texting me I thought it was in a few weeks. Sounds like a good trip! I love camping that time of year! I am guessing there are some hills down there. I took the bus through the scenic route (AR 7) to Hot Springs Ar two years ago. I could only do 25 mph through the curvy hills. Allot of 180 degree turns.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Hey doug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance we can party bus this trip?? 459 miles from DSM!



I think you would have to do a lot of trimming to get that monster down Dan's lane, to keep from scratching that custom paint job. Just a heads up,and if your pulling that trailer,you will never make that left hand turn into the lane to the camp site. This road turns into switchback city a few miles south of Harrison,Ar. Mike give me a call later this evening.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I think you would have to do a lot of trimming to get that monster down Dan's lane, to keep from scratching that custom paint job. Just a heads up,and if your pulling that trailer,you will never make that left hand turn into the lane to the camp site. This road turns into switchback city a few miles south of Harrison,Ar. Mike give me a call later this evening.



Will do Jim!! SO can we borrow a truck to pull the trailer in? I bet that sweet old Ford that John T. has would work nicely!


----------



## moody

What's everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> What's everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?



Grantsburg WI


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

moody said:


> What's everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?



I assume going bonkers with my 2-3 week old boy... Mmmmm boy.... Can't wait..... ....... .......


----------



## Freehand

moody said:


> What's everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?



Sweating profusely, with a chance of drought.


----------



## thinkrtinker

moody said:


> What's everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?



Sitting under a shade tree with a beverage wishing I had the energy to move under the AC:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sam-tip

Wishing it wasn't so darn hot outside!


----------



## moody

Well I'm currently talking to some folks about maybe having some benefit races. Anyone like this idea?


----------



## sawnami

Sitting in my vendor spot at the Ozarks Antique Auto swap meet.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Grantsburg WI



Looks like I'll need to arrange something a little different.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> The 19th or 26th of October... We still hammering it out...
> I like the 19th the best, but need input from Les...



Les? 


We do what WE want, no less.


----------



## RVALUE

sam-tip said:


> Oh October. The way people have been texting me I thought it was in a few weeks. Sounds like a good trip! I love camping that time of year! I am guessing there are some hills down there. I took the bus through the scenic route (AR 7) to Hot Springs Ar two years ago. I could only do 25 mph through the curvy hills. Allot of 180 degree turns.



Those are the strait stretches.


----------



## RVALUE

I'm thinking we should have a dictatorship race committee, (Hedgerow) and anyone that complains is DQ, _and_ gets dishes detail.


----------



## RVALUE

Don't let them kid you Doug, I could drive a semi down there easy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'm thinking we should have a dictatorship race committee, (Hedgerow) and anyone that complains is DQ, _and_ gets dishes detail.



Sounds good Matt's rules and no questioning it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Wendell
Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
WoodChukka 
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody
Hinerman
John T

Woa Woa Woa. Hold on a minute here... I want to file a complaint. We were after Stephen... Don't be butting in line, You big butt'r.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Wendell
WoodChukka 
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK + 5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody
Hinerman
John T


I fixed for you Sarah Dang that was good bacon.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> View attachment 289717
> View attachment 289723
> View attachment 289724
> View attachment 289725
> 
> 
> Scored big today! Now just gotta go through it. At least it's not froze up, good compression. Tear down and inspection next.



WOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Got it running! However I could use a carburetor kit for it. The diaphram is marginal but it does run. Any body have a kit they would be willing to part with? Tilotson HL19D.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Don't let them kid you Doug, I could drive a semi down there easy.



A semi what?:msp_rolleyes:

Wendell could clear the way for the bus and after both of them made it down in there we could jack them up, take the wheels off of them and turn them into lodging for future GTG's. 

Oops, I think I may have ruined Dan's plan.:msp_unsure:


----------



## specter29

workshop said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Got it running! However I could use a carburetor kit for it. The diaphram is marginal but it does run. Any body have a kit they would be willing to part with? Tilotson HL19D.



I'll check and see what i got in my mix of Mac parts tomorrow I may have one... i think.


----------



## specter29

Matt you ever finish that stuff I left behind?


----------



## john taliaferro

Dang i was looking forward to sliding someone elses trailer around corners ,mine is looking rough on the right side but iam getting better . Ive been a scca member sense 1985 and will challenge Wendell to a short rally .


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Matt you ever finish that stuff I left behind?



Workin on it!!!
As we speak!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Don't let them kid you Doug, I could drive a semi down there easy.



Does that include pulling a 53 foot trailer?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Study the location of this trailer. Some couldn't get a mule in there. First shot. In the rain.






(lucky )


36°12'18.15"N
94°33'27.64"W


----------



## RVALUE

Course I had a borrowed cab over that I didn't know how to shift.



The guy who left the keys in it at lunch never missed it.....


----------



## sam-tip

The bus might fit if I mod it. My wife saw this picture and I had to share.


View attachment 290071


----------



## Lurch2

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> The dodgegeeks
> Wendell
> WoodChukka
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK + 5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +1
> Loggin22+1
> Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
> Stumpy +4
> Mo Jim
> ShowMe
> Wood Doctor+2
> Moody
> Hinerman
> John T
> 
> 
> :



Who could you possibly be forgetting? :sad4:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Who could you possibly be forgetting? :sad4:



Thats right we forgot John E, thanks man.


I will add you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2
Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
The dodgegeeks
Wendell
WoodChukka 
Workshop+1
Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
R-value
WKEND LUMBERJAK + 5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
Grandpatractor
Heavyfuel+3
Cobey
Thinkertinker
Jonsered Racket
Freehand
Carving for Christ-3
Wolfcsm +1
Loggin22+1
Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
Stumpy +4
Mo Jim
ShowMe
Wood Doctor+2
Moody
Hinerman
John T


updated and i will send John E a message.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All members you have to say you are in, I don't want to add anyone that can't make it.

I'm trying to make Dan a good list.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,shaping up to be a nice day,Sunshine for a change.:msp_smile: I went and cut a small jag of dead elm off the old railroad right of way yesterday to get through this cold spell. It's too wet and muddy to get back in the timber to the good stuff. I have been under the weather since I got home from the gtg,started feeling better yesterday. It was the first day that I had my work clothes on all week. I hope to check out all the saws that I picked up at the gtg today. Later Jim


----------



## struggle

If you went out cutting hopefully you are on the mend Jim. Time to rest up for the Iowa GTG


----------



## Mo. Jim

struggle said:


> If you went out cutting hopefully you are on the mend Jim. Time to rest up for the Iowa GTG



No it's time to get geared up for Iowa, slow as I am, two weeks isn't a lot of time.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 290115
View attachment 290116
View attachment 290117
View attachment 290118



A local food pantry had a garage sale today (really a tool sale.) Picked up 4 saws, Stihl 024 wood boss, Pulan pro 262, Mcculloch 3200 (I like these), and a little Craftsman 2.1. All run but need cleaning. $10.00 each. I've got to find a bar adjuster for the Poulan though. Anybody know where a person can get a carb adjusting tool for the Hi and Low mixture screws that don't have a slot or hex? Or are they made of unobtanium.


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> View attachment 290115
> View attachment 290116
> View attachment 290117
> View attachment 290118
> 
> 
> 
> A local food pantry had a garage sale today (really a tool sale.) Picked up 4 saws, Stihl 024 wood boss, Pulan pro 262, Mcculloch 3200 (I like these), and a little Craftsman 2.1. All run but need cleaning. $10.00 each. I've got to find a bar adjuster for the Poulan though. Anybody know where a person can get a carb adjusting tool for the Hi and Low mixture screws that don't have a slot or hex? Or are they made of unobtanium.



Dang! That's a great haul!

Which one has that carb on it?

If I cant find a tool that fits, I take the carb off and use a dremel with a narrow cutting wheel and make slots. Works perfect every time. A lot faster than waiting on a tool to a arrive also!


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Dang! That's a great haul!
> 
> Which one has that carb on it?
> 
> If I cant find a tool that fits, I take the carb off and use a dremel with a narrow cutting wheel and make slots. Works perfect every time. A lot faster than waiting on a tool to a arrive also!



Thanks for the idea lumberjackchef. Time to whip out the dremel. By the way, it's the Poulan that has them.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Those splined drivers can be had on evilbay for 10 bucks or so usually.?! 

Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> Study the location of this trailer. Some couldn't get a mule in there. First shot. In the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lucky )
> 
> 
> 36°12'18.15"N
> 94°33'27.64"W



I think I need to know more. You parked a semi-trailer in the woods with a "borrowed" truck? 

That's what I got out of the GPS location.

How doesn't look as tough to figure out as why!


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, Been inspecting saws all day. 024 stihl ran for a bit then shut it off. Opened fuel tank, gas didn't smell bad but dumped it anyway. Wait a minute, that didn't look like oil/gas mix to me. Pulled off muffler, HOLY COW!!!!!!! Looks like it has been straight gassed. So now I need some advice. I'm going to repair it but need to know any good sources for cylinder/piston. Looked on evilbay, but leery of most of that stuff. Although some of the prices look good, with all the talk about junk stuff out there, I'm a little worried. If some of you would point me to a few suppliers I would be grateful. Or if somebody has this stuff on a shelf and willing to sell it let me know. I find myself more and more depending on you all, which is a good thing. Thanks


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Been inspecting saws all day. 024 stihl ran for a bit then shut it off. Opened fuel tank, gas didn't smell bad but dumped it anyway. Wait a minute, that didn't look like oil/gas mix to me. Pulled off muffler, HOLY COW!!!!!!! Looks like it has been straight gassed. So now I need some advice. I'm going to repair it but need to know any good sources for cylinder/piston. Looked on evilbay, but leery of most of that stuff. Although some of the prices look good, with all the talk about junk stuff out there, I'm a little worried. If some of you would point me to a few suppliers I would be grateful. Or if somebody has this stuff on a shelf and willing to sell it let me know. I find myself more and more depending on you all, which is a good thing. Thanks



The 024 probably don't need a cylinder... Just a piston... 
Meteor would be good, but I've used cheap e bay pistons with good results... 
39.00 will get it fixed...


----------



## workshop

I just presumed it would need a cylinder too. It has what look like scratches in it but would this be aluminum transfer from the piston? If so, how do I get that off? View attachment 290247
View attachment 290248
View attachment 290249


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> I just presumed it would need a cylinder too. It has what look like scratches in it but would this be aluminum transfer from the piston? If so, how do I get that off? View attachment 290247
> View attachment 290248
> View attachment 290249



Muratic acid with a q-tip works well and is easy to control. Just keep some baking soda water handy to neutralize any of the acid that gets onto the un-coated surfaces of the aluminum on the cylinder. It may take several applications but I can usually get it to dissolve all of the aluminum transfer. Then all you have to do before installing a new piston is a light honing/crosshatch. You can even use some scotchbrite/fine grit paper with good results.

You might try posting your needs in the swap meet thread before purchasing one. lots of great people over there doing the barter/trade/sell thing.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hard to tell but from what I can see is alum transfer. I've seen worse clean up and run well and for a long time.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I just presumed it would need a cylinder too. It has what look like scratches in it but would this be aluminum transfer from the piston? If so, how do I get that off? View attachment 290247
> View attachment 290248
> View attachment 290249



That can be cleaned up with some muratic acid and a Qtip. get the cylinder hot in the oven or on top of the wood stove take muratic acid w ith a q tip and start rubing at the mared markes on cyinder kep working on the aluminum transfermarkes it will smoke and bubble if there is a lot have a pan of water to rinse with that will nutrilize the acid. Do you have any pictures of the piston? May be able to clean it up and just be out the cost of ring or rings. I have a couple saws that run well with this treatment.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Muratic acid with a q-tip works well and is easy to control. Just keep some baking soda water handy to neutralize any of the acid that gets onto the un-coated surfaces of the aluminum on the cylinder. It may take several applications but I can usually get it to dissolve all of the aluminum transfer. Then all you have to do before installing a new piston is a light honing/crosshatch. You can even use some scotchbrite/fine grit paper with good results.
> 
> You might try posting your needs in the swap meet thread before purchasing one. lots of great people over there doing the barter/trade/sell thing.



Beat me to it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> View attachment 290115
> View attachment 290116
> View attachment 290117
> View attachment 290118
> 
> 
> 
> ...Anybody know where a person can get a carb adjusting tool for the Hi and Low mixture screws that don't have a slot or hex? Or are they made of unobtanium.




If you don't have a Dremel you can use a hacksaw. Just sandwich the needle between two pieces of wood, clamp it in a vice, hold your tongue just right and cut away. Be careful to not cut crooked or too deep. Works great


----------



## workshop

Thanks everybody for the advice and tips. I wil get some pictures of the piston soon for further opinions. Would be great if it too can be saved. Now to find some muratic acid. HMMMM, I wonder if the wife keeps any of that with her makeup?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Thanks everybody for the advice and tips. I wil get some pictures of the piston soon for further opinions. Would be great if it too can be saved. Now to find some muratic acid. HMMMM, I wonder if the wife keeps any of that with her makeup?:msp_ohmy:



I have saved a few jugs myself, I think it is worth the work. I let it set for a few minutes then sandpaper it off add more repeat several times when done it wont turn green. Wear rubber gloves in a ventilated area or outside.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Add a little more, if it has lite scratches after the treatment run it. It will be fine.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Thanks everybody for the advice and tips. I wil get some pictures of the piston soon for further opinions. Would be great if it too can be saved. Now to find some muratic acid. HMMMM, I wonder if the wife keeps any of that with her makeup?:msp_ohmy:



Muratic Acid I have came from the local farm chain store.




Work Saw Collector said:


> I have saved a few jugs myself, I think it is worth the work. I let it set for a few minutes then sandpaper it off add more repeat several times when done it wont turn green. Wear rubber gloves in a ventilated area or outside.



Definately don't inhale..




Work Saw Collector said:


> Add a little more, if it has lite scratches after the treatment run it. It will be fine.





I have one that runs good that looks like heck. realy surprised it would run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The GTG and BS thread has turned into a saw tech thread, go figure. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is one that will get it going fairly cheap 29.00 Piston and rings Bailey's

I have used these in 044 and I have a couple more I haven't put on saws yet in 046 and 066.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is one that will get it going fairly cheap 29.00 Piston and rings Bailey's
> 
> I have used these in 044 and I have a couple more I haven't put on saws yet in 046 and 066.



So you are saying that they '_purchase and ship well_',


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> So you are saying that they '_purchase and ship well_',



With the exception of the 044 one they store well. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Here is one that will get it going fairly cheap 29.00 Piston and rings Bailey's
> 
> I have used these in 044 and I have a couple more I haven't put on saws yet in 046 and 066.



+1 on the bailey's stuff... They aren't always the cheapest, but are always real close, and absolutely great to deal with... 
As far as some aluminum transfer??? 
Pssshhhh..... Get what ya can, then emery cloth some spiral, wipe the cylinder out, and re-assemble... 
Run it... What little aluminum is on that nicasil coating, the fresh rings will have gone and out of your exhaust in the first tank... These motors aren't fragile... They just need Lotsa fuel and oil, and can digest alot of stuff and keep on running... 
Ask me how I know...


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Thanks everybody for the advice and tips. I wil get some pictures of the piston soon for further opinions. Would be great if it too can be saved. Now to find some muratic acid. HMMMM, I wonder if the wife keeps any of that with her makeup?:msp_ohmy:



I go through gallons of it stabilizing the pool when it's open. If you want, I can bring a gallon to work and you can come across the street and get some. :msp_wink:

You only have to breath the fumes once to know that you have to avoid them at all cost.:msp_scared: When I dump it in the pool, I'm on the run trying to avoid the cloud of fumes that always seems to chase me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> +1 on the bailey's stuff... They aren't always the cheapest, but are always real close, and absolutely great to deal with...
> As far as some aluminum transfer???
> Pssshhhh..... Get what ya can, then emery cloth some spiral, wipe the cylinder out, and re-assemble...
> Run it... What little aluminum is on that nicasil coating, the fresh rings will have gone and out of your exhaust in the first tank... These motors aren't fragile... They just need Lotsa fuel and oil, and can digest alot of stuff and keep on running...
> Ask me how I know...



Asking??????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> +1 on the bailey's stuff... They aren't always the cheapest, but are always real close, and absolutely great to deal with...
> As far as some aluminum transfer???
> Pssshhhh..... Get what ya can, then emery cloth some spiral, wipe the cylinder out, and re-assemble...
> Run it... What little aluminum is on that nicasil coating, the fresh rings will have gone and out of your exhaust in the first tank... These motors aren't fragile... They just need Lotsa fuel and oil, and can digest alot of stuff and keep on running...
> Ask me how I know...



Ok I'll try that. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Asking??????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It's metallurgy my dear Watson!!!!
What component of a saw, can a flake of aluminum damage???
Cylinder? Nicasil
Bearings? Steel
Piston? Aluminum
Rings? Ductile cast iron


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok I'll try that. :msp_thumbup:



Then again, Levi and I boiled a whole saw in hot water and black dye friday night...
Motor and all....
We cut with it yesterday....
Hahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## john taliaferro

You two need supervention .


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Hedgefest T-shirts: LAST CALL*

Here's who I've got on my list for the follow-up Hedgefest T-Shirt. 

Homelite410 (1) L, (1) 2x
Iowa (1) L
scarr52 (1) S
deezelman (1) 2x
tallfarmboy (1) 2x
Andydodgegeek (1) 3x
Sarahdodgegeek (1) 2x

If I missed ya, sorry, please add yourself back in. Order is going in 1st thing tomorrow morning at the same time I place the order for the new Oakfest T-shirt (for the IA GTG), so please get your name on the list tonight. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> You two need supervention .



What..??..
We took the carb off....
We boiled responsibly....


----------



## workshop

View attachment 290312
View attachment 290313


Here are pics of the piston. I think I will try to recondition it as well. You guys are superb. All the advice, knowledge, and experience. It humbles a person and makes one thankful for friends. Especially friends like you guys. I will keep everyone posted on progress.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> View attachment 290312
> View attachment 290313
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the piston. I think I will try to recondition it as well. You guys are superb. All the advice, knowledge, and experience. It humbles a person and makes one thankful for friends. Especially friends like you guys. I will keep everyone posted on progress.



Looks like rings are stuck in the grove, I skip that Piston and go After Market.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Looks like rings are stuck in the grove, I skip that Piston and go After Market.



I agree. I prefer to replace the piston if scoring occurs close to the ring groove. $30 is cheap insurance.


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


>



:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:

Yep, if Dan has a mosquito problem I can always bring out the Oly 945 and fire it up. It would only take a couple blips of the throttle. The Jasper FD might respond though.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## workshop

Well, found some muratic acid and 400 grit sandpaper. Got it home, put cylinder in oven at 250 and baked for 15 minutes. (Sounds like a cake recipie.) Acid in one jar, baking soda water in another jar, gloves and enough q-tips to build the brooklin bridge and safty glasses. Expecting to spend the afternoon cleaning this cylinder. WOW, 1 q-tip and a thimble full of acid, 5 minutes and it's done. Sanded with sandpaper and looks really good. I think I will go ahead with a new piston, I agree it's cheap insurance.
My apologies for turning this into a tech forum, did not intend to do that. But you guys have been great support. Thank you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Don't worry about this threads direction it's been all over the spectrum of topics. Some a little colorful ain't that right Stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't worry about this threads direction it's been all over the spectrum of topics. Some a little colorful ain't that right Stumpy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'll teach him to be a infreguent visitor.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_w00t:


----------



## moody

workshop said:


> Well, found some muratic acid and 400 grit sandpaper. Got it home, put cylinder in oven at 250 and baked for 15 minutes. (Sounds like a cake recipie.) Acid in one jar, baking soda water in another jar, gloves and enough q-tips to build the brooklin bridge and safty glasses. Expecting to spend the afternoon cleaning this cylinder. WOW, 1 q-tip and a thimble full of acid, 5 minutes and it's done. Sanded with sandpaper and looks really good. I think I will go ahead with a new piston, I agree it's cheap insurance.
> My apologies for turning this into a tech forum, did not intend to do that. But you guys have been great support. Thank you.



That's why we are here man. We look at it this way. If we help you fix it we get another saw to run at the gtg.


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> I go through gallons of it stabilizing the pool when it's open. If you want, I can bring a gallon to work and you can come across the street and get some. :msp_wink:
> 
> You only have to breath the fumes once to know that you have to avoid them at all cost.:msp_scared: When I dump it in the pool, I'm on the run trying to avoid the cloud of fumes that always seems to chase me.



Splashing increases the fumes and the danger. Try pouring gently into the pool, you should have no trouble then. You could always just lower the container into the pool on a string, too. The chemicals will all mix on their own if you give 'em enough time.

Muriatic acid is heavier than water. Lower a jug into the water, turn it upside down, and it will pour into the pool even when it is under water. No splashing, no fumes.


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> Splashing increases the fumes and the danger. Try pouring gently into the pool, you should have no trouble then. You could always just lower the container into the pool on a string, too. The chemicals will all mix on their own if you give 'em enough time.
> 
> Muriatic acid is heavier than water. Lower a jug into the water, turn it upside down, and it will pour into the pool even when it is under water. No splashing, no fumes.



That would take all the fun out of it. I like to pretend that I'm Jack Bauer saving the world from a deadly chemical attack.:cool2: I'd also have to start trimming my nose hair again


----------



## sawnami

Hey Jim and Kenneth, there's a IEL/Pioneer RA that runs in the Kansas City Craigslist in Harrisonville if you have any interest. It would be mine if I was closer.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Hey Jim and Kenneth, there's a IEL/Pioneer RA that runs in the Kansas City Craigslist in Harrisonville if you have any interest. It would be mine if I was closer.



Morning Steve,Harrisonville is closer to you than me. I need to save my money for some wheeling and dealing at the Iowa gtg next weekend. I still haven't had a chance to check out all the saws I picked up in Carthage. Have you had a chance to check out the big Homie yet,that thing is a beast.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> Well, found some muratic acid and 400 grit sandpaper. Got it home, put cylinder in oven at 250 and baked for 15 minutes. (Sounds like a cake recipie.) Acid in one jar, baking soda water in another jar, gloves and enough q-tips to build the brooklin bridge and safty glasses. Expecting to spend the afternoon cleaning this cylinder. WOW, 1 q-tip and a thimble full of acid, 5 minutes and it's done. Sanded with sandpaper and looks really good. I think I will go ahead with a new piston, I agree it's cheap insurance.
> My apologies for turning this into a tech forum, did not intend to do that. But you guys have been great support. Thank you.



glad to hear your build is progressing. like kenneth said don't worry about derailing this thread. its already got bout 30 different tracks diverging anyways. plus, i'm always up to hearing about rebuilds. let's me experience a rebuild vicariously whilst mine are lolling about on the bench.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got almost 4 cord delivered and or loaded this weekend...
1 flat tire = $25.00
1 broken 372 handle = $20.00
1 rocked chain = $10.00
3 gallons of mix = $18.00

Clearing gas money for the next GTG???

Priceless...


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Steve,Harrisonville is closer to you than me. I need to save my money for some wheeling and dealing at the Iowa gtg next weekend. I still haven't had a chance to check out all the saws I picked up in Carthage. Have you had a chance to check out the big Homie yet,that thing is a beast.



Yeah it looks like it's 100 mi. South of you. Too bad that's a classic big old saw. 

Taking the monster "wide body" Homie to work today for a total degrease. It starts second pull every time that I've tried it and runs strong. It'll tear you up if you forget to use the compression release.:msp_ohmy: I've got an appointment with my chiropractor and all will be good again.


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Got almost 4 cord delivered and or loaded this weekend...
> 1 flat tire = $25.00
> 1 broken 372 handle = $20.00
> 1 rocked chain = $10.00
> 3 gallons of mix = $18.00
> 
> Clearing gas money for the next GTG???
> 
> Priceless...



I dunno why, but Matt's poaste had me thinking about the book "Catch 22" and Milo Minderbinder's syndicate………...:smile3:

Milo Minderbinder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


"The exact size of Minderbinder's syndicate is never specified. At the beginning of the novel, it is merely a system that gets fresh eggs to his mess hall by buying them in Sicily for one cent, selling them to Malta for four and a half cents, buying them back for seven cents, and finally selling them to the mess halls for five cents. However, the syndicate is soon revealed to have become a large company, and then an international syndicate, making Minderbinder the Mayor of Palermo, Assistant Governor-General of Malta, Shah of Oran, Caliph of Baghdad, mayor of Cairo, and the god of corn, rain, and rice in various pagan African countries. Whenever Minderbinder appears in one of his cities, an impromptu holiday with parades forming around him is declared."


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Got almost 4 cord delivered and or loaded this weekend...
> 1 flat tire = $25.00
> 1 broken 372 handle = $20.00
> 1 rocked chain = $10.00
> 3 gallons of mix = $18.00
> 
> Clearing gas money for the next GTG???
> 
> Priceless...



I have an extra 372 handle. Can deliver to the Iowa GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> I have an extra 372 handle. Can deliver to the Iowa GTG.



What exactly are those handles made of??? I thought pure aluminum, but they don't weld worth a flip!!:msp_mad:


----------



## Hedgerow

The full saw boil turned out pretty good I think...







:after_boom:

3 crankcase flushes with diesel fuel and she lives!!!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> What..??..
> We took the carb off....
> We boiled responsibly....



you know the rules------pics-pics-pics:msp_w00t:


----------



## thinkrtinker

thinkrtinker said:


> you know the rules------pics-pics-pics:msp_w00t:



sorry had not looked at thread for a coupla hours:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> you know the rules------pics-pics-pics:msp_w00t:



Beat ya to it!!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> What exactly are those handles made of??? I thought pure aluminum, but they don't weld worth a flip!!:msp_mad:



There aluminum, did you acid etch where you were going to weld or use a stainless brush on it? That protective coating sure is a bit..!!


----------



## Hedgerow

mx_racer428 said:


> There aluminum, did you acid etch where you were going to weld or use a stainless brush on it? That protective coating sure is a bit..!!



No.. Just wire wheeled it... Looked like a pigeon shart on it...:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Homelite410

I was under tha assumption that you broke the rear handle!


----------



## srcarr52

mx_racer428 said:


> There aluminum, did you acid etch where you were going to weld or use a stainless brush on it? That protective coating sure is a bit..!!



They have a nasty oxide layer on them. I heavily bead blast them before welding and wrap a wet rag around the rubber to keep it from burning.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I was under tha assumption that you broke the rear handle!



No... That was the Echo... :msp_unsure:
Ethan is hard on stuff...
But he can sure fix a tire!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> I was under tha assumption that you broke the rear handle!



I meant ethan broke the handle...:frown:


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I meant ethan broke the handle...:frown:



He did... On both counts... 
Then he hit a rock tucked down in a knot hole of the tree... 
Half the tooth was virtually un-useable... (every tooth)

Good thing I got one of these!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> He did... On both counts...
> Then he hit a rock tucked down in a knot hole of the tree...
> Half the tooth was virtually un-useable... (every tooth)
> 
> Good thing I got one of these!!!



That sure is pretty!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> No.. Just wire wheeled it... Looked like a pigeon shart on it...:msp_thumbdn:



Wire wheel bad... You impregnate the aluminum with the steel from that wheel. Same goes if you don't use a dedicated flap wheel. Shaun mentioned the best scenario.


----------



## Hedgerow

mx_racer428 said:


> Wire wheel bad... You impregnate the aluminum with the steel from that wheel. Same goes if you don't use a dedicated flap wheel. Shaun mentioned the best scenario.



I swear... You guys from Iowa are always applying a a hundred dollar solution to a 10 dollar problem...
I'll just get a used handle from Stumpy...
Hahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I swear... You guys from Iowa are always applying a a hundred dollar solution to a 10 dollar problem...
> I'll just get a used handle from Stumpy...
> Hahahahahaha!!!!!!



Ya gotta admit, those guys are pretty handy though. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I swear... You guys from Iowa are always applying a a hundred dollar solution to a 10 dollar problem...
> I'll just get a used handle from Stumpy...
> Hahahahahaha!!!!!!



The difference being, the hundred dollar solution works the first time, and the $10 solution not so much.

Just like saws, you spend money to save it. Unless Stump can fix you up.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> The difference being, the hundred dollar solution works the first time, and the $10 solution not so much.
> 
> Just like saws, you spend money to save it. Unless Stump can fix you up.



Stumpy has saw carcasses in every shed over there...
I don't feel like buying a bead blaster to weld a handle on a thrashed and ugly saw...

That... And I'm cheap...
:msp_wink:


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> I swear... You guys from Iowa are always applying a a hundred dollar solution to a 10 dollar problem...
> I'll just get a used handle from Stumpy...
> Hahahahahaha!!!!!!



It doesn't feel like a $100 solution when that is the standard you are used to.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> That sure is pretty!!



Yes it is now I'm wanting one myself.


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yes it is now I'm wanting one myself.



Give me a few weeks and i will have the revised edition!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> It doesn't feel like a $100 solution when that is the standard you are used to.



True... 
:amazed:


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> Give me a few weeks and i will have the revised edition!!:msp_biggrin:



Put me down for one.


----------



## Hedgerow

I wonder if the Iowa guys would want this one...??


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if the Iowa guys would want this one...??



I will cut that into 20" cookies and split into small pieces!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

better yet......... Lumber that baby! That WOULD make some bad azz 4" x 4" posts!

Calling John T.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just checking in to see if I can get this thread subscribed back in my settings,so I don't have to hunt for it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Just checking in to see if I can get this thread subscribed back in my settings,so I don't have to hunt for it.



so? did ya?


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> so? did ya?



Evening Jerry,yes settings went back normal. I don't know what happened,I suspect operator error.:msp_unsure:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Give me a few weeks and i will have the revised edition!!:msp_biggrin:



What are you changing?


----------



## old cookie

Hay Hedge are you needing 372 handle bar? I got 1 it took a pretty good hit but I think it is ok.Ifyou want it it is yours.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Jerry,yes settings went back normal. I don't know what happened,I suspect operator error.:msp_unsure:



yeah i have that happen way too frequently. dumazz operator, prolly need a new one but stuck with this'n.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hay Hedge are you needing 372 handle bar? I got 1 it took a pretty good hit but I think it is ok.Ifyou want it it is yours.



I do... I need a carb for an 029 Stihl too... Anyone got one of those??


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I do... I need a carb for an 029 Stihl too... Anyone got one of those??



Yes, but its got some snow on it.


----------



## john taliaferro

Morning , Looks to much like pecan , call Dave . The saw looks good i didn't know you pulled the carb and stuff ,i though well i visualized something different you and Levi still need watched close .


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I do... I need a carb for an 029 Stihl too... Anyone got one of those??



I have a carb for you,will PM you after while.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I have a carb for you,will PM you after while.



We can put it on the raffle saw Friday in Iowa...
It's carb is FUBAR...


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What are you changing?



I am going to make one end full radius with a separate clamp for tunneling or hand square filing. Also was thinking to adapt the center to accept a roller guide.


----------



## workshop

Was digging around in the shop last night and found a box with a torn down homelite 150 in it I had forgotten about. All I need is a carb to put it back together. Anybody have an extra carb for one?


----------



## warjohn

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy has saw carcasses in every shed over there...
> I don't feel like buying a bead blaster to weld a handle on a thrashed and ugly saw...
> 
> That... And I'm cheap...
> :msp_wink:



My wife accuses me of being cheap but I'm not, I'm frugal.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if the Iowa guys would want this one...??



Lookin at that makes me wanna make a large stool.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Lookin at that makes me wanna make a large stool.:msp_biggrin:



You could make the world's largest 3 legged stool Andy...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> We can put it on the raffle saw Friday in Iowa...
> It's carb is FUBAR...



What was wrong with the carb on the raffle saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> What was wrong with the carb on the raffle saw?



Way too lean... So in my genius, I removed the limiter caps and managed to break off the low needle while doing so...
Thus, I will be putting a new carb on it....
:bang:


----------



## Frugalist

warjohn said:


> My wife accuses me of being cheap but I'm not, I'm frugal.



I thought I was frugal!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You could make the world's largest 3 legged stool Andy...



15 Hours later and all the chrome gone off his chain!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I am going to make one end full radius with a separate clamp for tunneling or hand square filing. Also was thinking to adapt the center to accept a roller guide.



Sounds good I didn't get to look at the one you had at Matt's very long.:msp_sad: post up some pictures of the new one . Matt how does the one you have work on sguare filing?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds good I didn't get to look at the one you had at Matt's very long.:msp_sad: post up some pictures of the new one . Matt how does the one you have work on sguare filing?



Works awesome!!! for all filing...

Freehand that is...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Way too lean... So in my genius, I removed the limiter caps and managed to break off the low needle while doing so...
> Thus, I will be putting a new carb on it....
> :bang:



Yes, more of this: :bang: :bang: :bang: Sounds like something I would do. Hope you get it fixed in time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Yes, more of this: :bang: :bang: :bang: Sounds like something I would do. Hope you get it fixed in time.



Easy peasy.....
I got connections...
MoJim will hook me up...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Easy peasy.....
> I got connections...
> MoJim will hook me up...



He is a great Guy like that but don't tell him he will get a big head and hard to talk to after that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> He is a great Guy like that but don't tell him he will get a big head and hard to talk to after that. :msp_biggrin:



The voice of experience.......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt I finally got this MS310 going (belongs to a family member) carb kit and fuel line now running like a pup. I need to know more about setting the needle on these saws. If I would have had a 3' rubber hose I'd beat that saw silly.  I'm glad it's done and I can send it down the road. I have got a bunch of my project saws done last couple weeks, now have 5 running 038's. One more 038 to go. :msp_wub:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I wasn't just talking to Matt in the last post, its just that I had talked to him about said saw At his GTG. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wasn't just talking to Matt in the last post, its just that I had talked to him about said saw At his GTG. :msp_rolleyes:



Those saws and their cracked fuel lines...
Ida helped ya beat it with that hose...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The next one the 038 I'm working on now is going to be a mag fuel tank MagII when done. I am gathering parts now trip to stihl dealer today to get Derko and other parts for it. I'm short just the carb for this one looking for a bing, I seen a couple on ebay may go that route. I hope to do some port work this weekend. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> The next one the 038 I'm working on now is going to be a mag fuel tank MagII when done. I am gathering parts now trip to stihl dealer today to get Derko and other parts for it. I'm short just the carb for this one looking for a bing, I seen a couple on ebay may go that route. I hope to do some port work this weekend. :msp_biggrin:



Gonna poke it with a stick some???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna poke it with a stick some???



Yep, Got a few carbide tips out of my brothers tool box.  I'm going to work it over. I am ordering the degree wheel tonight. :msp_w00t: I'm looking for better than stock but I know a 038 will never turn what a modded 440/460 will but it is my favorite saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I reread the thread Randy done on the 1119 saws. I think I can, I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## specter29

workshop said:


> Was digging around in the shop last night and found a box with a torn down homelite 150 in it I had forgotten about. All I need is a carb to put it back together. Anybody have an extra carb for one?



I got a spare 150 for parts with carb pm your address if ya still need the carb.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have fun with it. it takes some time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have fun with it. it takes some time.



It will be fun, the saw will be a good runner or a heavy paper weight. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have quite a few bad jugs in 1119 so i will play with them first.


----------



## 8433jeff

Work Saw Collector said:


> It will be fun, the saw will be a good runner or a heavy paper weight. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'd avoid the Bing, as rebuild kits are around $70 bucks. Do as you wish.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

8433jeff said:


> I'd avoid the Bing, as rebuild kits are around $70 bucks. Do as you wish.



Man that high, I may look more then.


----------



## Lurch2

Page 2?

Slackers.


----------



## 8433jeff

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man that high, I may look more then.



Yes, I suspect thats why they are not uncommon on the bay. Nothing special about them, but the only place I know to get one is the friendly Stihl dealer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> Page 2?
> 
> Slackers.



Still slackers almost to the bottom of page 2 again. you would think its months till the next GTG.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Still slackers almost to the bottom of page 2 again. you would think its months till the next GTG.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Latest project...







No idea what he's doing...
:msp_mellow:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Latest project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what he's doing...
> :msp_mellow:



At least he is doing.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> At least he is doing.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



I can only assume cleaning gullets or nipping cutters or trimming rakers...
All of my chains are fair game for race chains now...
At least he limits himself to round files...


----------



## workshop

*024*

Thank you everybody for the advice on the 024 with the bad piston and rings. Got it together a little while ago and runs really nice.
Yous guys is awsome.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I can only assume cleaning gullets or nipping cutters or trimming rakers...
> All of my chains are fair game for race chains now...
> At least he limits himself to round files...



I got tons of old chains laying around if he needs some more to play with.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Hey everybody, just wanted to say thanks to Matt and his family for having us. We had a great time and I was glad to get to meet some of you. Hopefully next time I'll get to meet even more of you.
As far as the races go, that was my first and it was a blast!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Seasons Greetings gentlemen!!! WTH???


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Seasons Greetings gentlemen!!! WTH???



Aaaahhhhh......
Spring in the Klondike.....
:camera:


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what we got this morning...

[video=youtube;jnZmy-Zahq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZmy-Zahq8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2[/video]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

redheadwoodshed said:


> Hey everybody, just wanted to say thanks to Matt and his family for having us. We had a great time and I was glad to get to meet some of you. Hopefully next time I'll get to meet even more of you.
> As far as the races go, that was my first and it was a blast!



Glad you made it that Gumbo was excellent...


----------



## RVALUE

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Seasons Greetings gentlemen!!! WTH???



Taken from Jon's dash cam immediately before it became a WTF! 



:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> This is what we got this morning...
> 
> [video=youtube;jnZmy-Zahq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZmy-Zahq8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2[/video]



That's what I was expecting a couple weeks ago


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> This is what we got this morning...
> 
> [video=youtube;jnZmy-Zahq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZmy-Zahq8&list=UUfB03KVhJRBISPufMa8F7GA&index=2[/video]



That definately topped of the Ponds. :censored::censored:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That definately topped of the Ponds. :censored::censored:



There was water actually running OVER the pond bank...
The whole Bank!!!


----------



## cobey

wow! theres been alot of water this year :biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> There was water actually running OVER the pond bank...
> The whole Bank!!!



Someone must have taken a_* big*_ leak.


----------



## Hedgerow

Test from phone...






No tapatalk...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Test from phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tapatalk...:msp_wink:



Must have worked the test that is that chain looks a little short for that saw and dull!!!!:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Must have worked the test that is that chain looks a little short for that saw and dull!!!!:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



That bar is sexy, eh??!!!
Just what a 10x10 piece of cottonwood ordered.:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Test from phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tapatalk...:msp_wink:



Cool, but I didn't mind doing it when you texted them, that way I seen everything first.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, but I didn't doing it when you texted them, that way I seen everything first.



I may keep doing that!!!
It's still a little klunky... But I'm just surprised it works... 
Got a new OS for the I phone, that has some more options..


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Nice Saw*



Hedgerow said:


> Test from phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tapatalk...:msp_wink:


Hmmm... In the background of this Pic, that might be that brown UPS folding chair I left behind at the GTG.

Good looking Husky, Matt. Just right for limbing Osage Orange. Now turning file handles from hedge. :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I may keep doing that!!!
> It's still a little klunky... But I'm just surprised it works...
> Got a new OS for the I phone, that has some more options..



Cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> Hmmm... In the background of this Pic, that might be that brown UPS folding chair I left behind at the GTG.
> 
> Good looking Husky, Matt. Just right for limbing Osage Orange. Now turning file handles from hedge. :msp_wink:



There were a couple chairs left... 
I'll bring it to Iowa next week.. Along with that big husky of Shaun's...


----------



## Hedgerow

ATv guns just sent this pic to me from his phone...
Looks like they gettin their fair share too!!!


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> ATv guns just sent this pic to me from his phone...
> Looks like they gettin their fair share too!!!



I have lived on this Hwy for 40 years this is the first time that water has been over the road


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> I have lived on this Hwy for 40 years this is the first time that water has been over the road



You're getting last spring's rain plus interest...
Good investment!!!


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wendell
> Work Saw Collector +1 Cake
> WoodChukka
> The dodgegeeks
> Workshop+1
> Hedgerow+3 and some race cants...
> R-value
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2-5 Limited saws had more fun with less work.
> Grandpatractor
> Heavyfuel+3
> Cobey
> Thinkertinker
> Jonsered Racket
> Freehand
> Carving for Christ-3
> Wolfcsm +1
> Loggin22+1
> Sawnami +3 & 1 child size gas mask
> Stumpy +4
> Mo Jim
> ShowMe
> Wood Doctor+2
> Moody
> Hinerman
> John T
> 
> Did we miss anyone?



redheadwoodshed+ at least 1


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Test from phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tapatalk...:msp_wink:



Looks fast!


----------



## redheadwoodshed

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Glad you made it that Gumbo was excellent...



Glad you liked it! Hope I can make it to another 1 or 2. My wife never knew there were so many chainsaw addicts, I told her that was just a fraction. She had a blast,too. I hope to get to the next one a little earlier before the racing starts and o some serious bsing, racing was fun, and I want to do it again, but bs is something I'm a little better at.


----------



## sawnami

atvguns said:


> I have lived on this Hwy for 40 years this is the first time that water has been over the road



Hey Spencer, did you get my PM on the adapter sleeve that I found for the clutch on your 090?


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Time for my afternoon nap you guys do your interneting quietly


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Time for my afternoon nap you guys do your interneting quietly



Zzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nap time is over it is almost bed time.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nap time is over it is almost bed time.:msp_biggrin:



I posted a pic in the other thread, I wired now.


----------



## RVALUE

I had a very nice call from a well wisher today, giving me a heads up on the status of the fundraiser. Seems all the funds are now in. Thanks to all you that contributed.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I had a very nice call from a well wisher today, giving me a heads up on the status of the fundraiser. Seems all the funds are now in. Thanks to all you that contributed.



As usual I'm lost, what fundraiser?


----------



## redheadwoodshed

I almost forgot, is it possible to get a couple of those t-shirts say a 3xl and a large, or are they all gone?


----------



## Hedgerow

redheadwoodshed said:


> I almost forgot, is it possible to get a couple of those t-shirts say a 3xl and a large, or are they all gone?



Sarahdodgegeek would be the one to contact on that front...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man that high, I may look more then.



Stephen,Oregon makes a diaphragm kit for the bing carbs,they run about $12.00. I have used a couple with no problems.


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> As usual I'm lost, what fundraiser?



I think (which can be dangerous) he is referring to the woodcarver raffle at Hedgefest for Manyhobbies.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nap time is over it is almost bed time.:msp_biggrin:



I've been watching TV with my eyes closed for a couple hours. Now it's time to go to bed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I've been watching TV with my eyes closed for a couple hours. Now it's time to go to bed.



Sun is thinking a about comming over the horizon soon.


----------



## RVALUE

s


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone,went to Iowa Tue. evening and got back home last night. I had no computer access for three days and am trying to catch up. Weather was miserable,like every where else ln the midwest,rain,a little hail and high winds. I feel for you folks up north,who got hammered with yet another snow storm. I need to go out and stoke the old wood burner,it's cooling down in here. Later Jim


----------



## john taliaferro

Been feeding pecan {thanks Matt} to the smoker since 7 got ribs comming off soon and 13 turkeys going on for round two :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

john taliaferro said:


> Been feeding pecan {thanks Matt} to the smoker since 7 got ribs comming off soon and 13 turkeys going on for round two :hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds like me and Sarah better start driving down.


----------



## john taliaferro

Turkeys out , homemade Canadian bacon and tri tips in , along with 80 Jimmy dean link breakfast sasuage .


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Sounds like me and Sarah better start driving down.



No kidding!!! The only thing I've eaten so far today is sawdust...
1st load down... Had to stop to make up more fuel...
7900's are thirsty critters... So is Levi's 023.... I think it may be a little rich... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## workshop

john taliaferro said:


> Turkeys out , homemade Canadian bacon and tri tips in , along with 80 Jimmy dean link breakfast sasuage .



What's with all the food? You're making me hungry.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> s





ss


----------



## Freehand

:byebye:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt sent this one, working man chainsaws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt sent this one, working man chainsaws.



I counter that with this pic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What Did you bring home for wood today Matt?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The only thing about me uploading pics is I can't click "like" on his pics. 

I do like the pic and the saws Matt.


----------



## sunfish

A guy gave me a nice lightly used Husky 350 today.

Guess I need to build a little Hot Rod out of it. :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

john taliaferro said:


> Turkeys out , homemade Canadian bacon and tri tips in , along with 80 Jimmy dean link breakfast sasuage .



You're smoking a pound of turkey that was sliced into 13 pieces?


----------



## logging22

Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

logging22 said:


> Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:



Man thats cool.


----------



## RVALUE

logging22 said:


> Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:



I recall the smart alec remark someone made about "it will be a cold day in Doniphan before that thing runs again,,......"

PROPHET!!!!!
















I guess you just had to blow it off.


----------



## logging22

RVALUE said:


> I recall the smart alec remark someone made about "it will be a cold day in Doniphan before that thing runs again,,......"
> 
> PROPHET!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you just had to blow it off.



Right. And i used a redigun. Worked great!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

logging22 said:


> Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:



Thats great. so is the drive line free looked at it but not in that detail.


----------



## sawnami

logging22 said:


> Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:



Woohoo!!!
You're on your way Les! I'm sure glad that you can use the original motor. 

Working at putting some lipstick on the Super2100. It should look a little more presentable when I'm done..............And not too nice so everyone can run the crap out of at the next GTG.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## deezelman

logging22 said:


> Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:



Wahoo glad to hear that. I'm ready to see either pictures or a video

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deezelman

sawnami said:


> Woohoo!!!
> You're on your way Les! I'm sure glad that you can use the original motor.
> 
> Working at putting some lipstick on the Super2100. It should look a little more presentable when I'm done..............And not too nice so everyone can run the crap out of at the next GTG.:msp_thumbup:



I'm glad too hear your getting the ole girl up and going. She was needing a good home and someone to take good care of her. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What Did you bring home for wood today Matt?



This was load #2...


----------



## deezelman

Hedgerow said:


> This was load #2...



Nothing wrong with some good Osage Orange. I've got some at the house waiting for someone to come pick it up and give it a new home

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

deezelman said:


> Nothing wrong with some good Osage Orange. I've got some at the house waiting for someone to come pick it up and give it a new home
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2



Bout 6 more cord, and the fella in Mt. Vernon will be stocked up for the year...
He burns about 14 cord a year...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> This was load #2...



My kind of sideboards...... 

Can't make it to CA that way though, because you have to go thru Oklahoma. (They'll be acting like their working on the roughest road you've been on, whilst you're paying a toll)



Carry on.


----------



## tree monkey

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt sent this one, working man chainsaws.



working man? where?


----------



## andydodgegeek

logging22 said:


> Got the rim saw motor running today. IT LIVES!! Thanks again Steve (and all the others it took to make the trade).:msp_biggrin:



Thoughts and prayers sent for Les's legs and feet. Dont cut them off with that crazy thing!!!:msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> This was load #2...



That is a dang nice load of wood. I will take 3


----------



## Hedgerow

tree monkey said:


> working man? where?



I sent him to the house to get ready for the ranch rodeo...
We were late of course... At 13, I guess you have troubles finding yer boots and brushing yer teeth...


----------



## moody

Good morning folks, looks like a beautiful day outside. The little girl made me some heart shaped chocolate chip waffles for breakfast. Gotta love 6 year old little girls with big hearts. I'm truly blessed


----------



## workshop

View attachment 291666
View attachment 291667


Hey Cobey. Here you go.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats great. so is the drive line free looked at it but not in that detail.



It is free. Just needs a little polish on the blade. Lots of black tape on the flex line. My chaps are hanging right next to it. Hope they work!!


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> It is free. Just needs a little polish on the blade. Lots of black tape on the flex line. My chaps are hanging right next to it. Hope they work!!



Les when you get it all safely operational get us a picture or a video and oh yeah don't forget a tetanus shot


----------



## deezelman

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 6 more cord, and the fella in Mt. Vernon will be stocked up for the year...
> He burns about 14 cord a year...



Well atleat oh it keeps you outta trouble? I got rid of mine this morning. Was mowing in jasper the had to go back to Lamar to meet him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## logging22

If you want to see it run, ya gotta come to the Jasper GTG!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## moody

logging22 said:


> If you want to see it run, ya gotta come to the Jasper GTG!:msp_sneaky:



I'll be there, and if I can get some fall action for some racing up here you coming up?


----------



## tallfarmboy

14 cord a year... WOW! What does he heat? An Olympic size swimming pool?


----------



## Freehand

Been doing a little slabbing, friend of mine had a black walnut looming over his garden with a hairy widow maker limb swaying like the sword of Damocles. Asked me if I'd "take care" of it. 200 bft. of twelve footers later, and I've stll gotta get the rest.












Air dry 'em a little and stash it with the "bank".


----------



## moody

Today sucked. I got the 61/272 running went out to tune it and I believe the crank seals gave out on me. Has anyone heard from stumpy lately?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> Today sucked. I got the 61/272 running went out to tune it and I believe the crank seals gave out on me. Has anyone heard from stumpy lately?



Have n't seen him in several days on here. He seems to stay very busy. He had several saws to do after HEDGEFEST.


----------



## Wood Doctor

moody said:


> Today sucked. I got the 61/272 running went out to tune it and I believe the crank seals gave out on me. Has anyone heard from stumpy lately?



Same thing happened to me last week with a Stihl 084. Also explains why the "idle" refused to drop below 4000 at the GTG. Crank shaft might be bent a little. After 1200 hours, time to part it out. All good things must come to an end. :msp_sad:


----------



## moody

Wood Doctor said:


> Same thing happened to me last week with a Stihl 084. Also explains why the "idle" refused to drop below 4000 at the GTG. Crank shaft might be bent a little. After 1200 hours, time to part it out. All good things must come to an end. :msp_sad:



I'll pressure test it tomorrow and be sure. the saw idles fine though. Sorry to hear about your 084


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> 14 cord a year... WOW! What does he heat? An Olympic size swimming pool?



No, but he ain't got ahold of his south wind draft issues in the summer either...
He burns year round...


----------



## john taliaferro

RVALUE said:


> You're smoking a pound of turkey that was sliced into 13 pieces?


 their boneless turkey brest , bout the size of Less's left hand . The turkey shure is good smoked in pecan but iam going back to hickory for the ribs and pork butt . Got 16 family comming for a long weekend. Plus i just felt mean wish i could do pictures .:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

How's this for a hackberry collection??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Wood Doctor said:


> Same thing happened to me last week with a Stihl 084. Also explains why the "idle" refused to drop below 4000 at the GTG. Crank shaft might be bent a little. After 1200 hours, time to part it out. All good things must come to an end. :msp_sad:



Can't be rebuilt?


----------



## mweba

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can't be rebuilt?



Nope. I'll part it out for him :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

mweba said:


> Nope. I'll part it out for him :msp_biggrin:



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Freehand

All 084's should come with an organ donor card………….


----------



## Hedgerow

Action shot...
Sort of...


----------



## Hedgerow

Check out this toothy bad boy...


----------



## mweba

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats what I was thinking.



Apple doesn't fall far....


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Check out this toothy bad boy...



Not that there is bad azz!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

That thing can take out a whole fence row in an afternoon...
Then push it all up in a pile before breakfast...
I just fell in love at the sight of it...


----------



## old cookie

A few years ago Barton County Elect.had a machine like that clearing under there lines.I watched it cut a couple trees and push them .Very fast it would take quite a few guys with saws and chippers to keep up.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Check out this toothy bad boy...



A bisexu, err bidirectional tractor with one heck of a cage on it, that'd look good with a 3 point grapple on the other end (and parked in my yard).


----------



## RVALUE

Our Marine is just west of OKC, headed in. 











rep taken. 










:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Showme

RVALUE said:


> Our Marine is just west of OKC, headed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbsup:


That's terrific!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks,it seems all the action is over in the Iowa gtg thread today. Had snow flurries here this morning,but most of it melted this afternoon. I still have a lot to get done around here before I load the truck thursday afternoon and head north. Some of it will just have wait,I'll worry about next week.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks,it seems all the action is over in the Iowa gtg thread today. Had snow flurries here this morning,but most of it melted this afternoon. I still have a lot to get done around here before I load the truck thursday afternoon and head north. Some of it will just have wait,I'll worry about next week.



We'll see you there Jim...
I need to sharpen some chains...


----------



## cobey

:bang: dang wish i was going to Iowa but it cant happen


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> :bang: dang wish i was going to Iowa but it cant happen



Yeah, I'm with ya Cobey. Want to go but am on call at work. Ties me to a 30 minute radius from where I work.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya Cobey. Want to go but am on call at work. Ties me to a 30 minute radius from where I work.


 :frown: no fun for you dang, maybe ill make it to the fall gtg planning on it for now


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hi Y'all! Sorry I've been gone lately, but I've been up to my eyeballs at work with a couple of big projects. On a positive note, I did get selected for an E-6 position finally which will get me one step closer towards eventually becoming a 1stSgt. It's also a hell of a nice pay raise for me, which will make the desire of getting the Dolkita Stumpbroke a reality fairly quickly!!! I awaiting word now as to whether I may be going AFG before long, but if so it's only 6 months and a flying job at that... 

Matt,
I apologize for missing Hedgefest, you have no idea how badly I wanted to make it and see everyone. The Stumpbroke 3120 would have been fun too! At least I got the Dolkita's oiler fixed, so it is functional now. :msp_wub:


----------



## workshop

Ok guys and gals, I need some technical help. Nothing to do with saws though. I'm trying to send a pm with pictures only there isn't a place to pick "attachments" like there is when you reply to a thread. How do I send pictures in a pm?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Ok guys and gals, I need some technical help. Nothing to do with saws though. I'm trying to send a pm with pictures only there isn't a place to pick "attachments" like there is when you reply to a thread. How do I send pictures in a pm?



Never tried that one...
I'll have to try and figure it out tomorrow...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Ok guys and gals, I need some technical help. Nothing to do with saws though. I'm trying to send a pm with pictures only there isn't a place to pick "attachments" like there is when you reply to a thread. How do I send pictures in a pm?



What program are you using, Internet Explorer? It will help to know what your using, I use Safari It looks the same as replying to a thread.

In Tapatalk2 it is easy but the pic has to be on the phone.
In TapatalkHD It is different but you can link to pics in a PM.

edit: Message sent to Tapatalk about that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Never tried that one...
> I'll have to try and figure it out tomorrow...



I used to send a bunch of pics in a PM, but it wasn't me sending all those low angle shots. :yoyo:


----------



## Freehand

workshop said:


> Ok guys and gals, I need some technical help. Nothing to do with saws though. I'm trying to send a pm with pictures only there isn't a place to pick "attachments" like there is when you reply to a thread. How do I send pictures in a pm?



The only way I figured out how is to start composing a phantom post (in regular forum), once the pic is uploaded open another window and copy/paste the attachment into your PM. Don't fergit to wrap the img tags once pasted. Should be a easier way but I've never found it…..:misdoubt:


----------



## Freehand

workshop said:


> Ok guys and gals, I need some technical help. Nothing to do with saws though. I'm trying to send a pm with pictures only there isn't a place to pick "attachments" like there is when you reply to a thread. How do I send pictures in a pm?



If the pics in question are you in a tutu or other compromising position, disregard the above instructions and poaste it right here. We'll be nice.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## workshop

Freehand said:


> If the pics in question are you in a tutu or other compromising position, disregard the above instructions and poaste it right here. We'll be nice.:msp_biggrin:



No tutu, just a thong.:msp_scared:

I've got some antique fans that another member saw on my bench in the messy bench thread and wanted to send him some pics of them. I keep them hidden in plain sight.View attachment 292200
View attachment 292201
View attachment 292202
View attachment 292203


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> No tutu, just a thong.:msp_scared:
> 
> I've got some antique fans that another member saw on my bench in the messy bench thread and wanted to send him some pics of them. I keep them hidden in plain sight.View attachment 292200
> View attachment 292201
> View attachment 292202
> View attachment 292203





All my fans died of old age. 









Their kids are not such big fans.













And those people's grand kids are for sure not fans.







Carry On.


----------



## pdqdl

How 'bout one of you guys making one of these for the next GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> How 'bout one of you guys making one of these for the next GTG?



I seen that saw before, but don't remember where.


----------



## sawnami

Maybe Madson's??

It comes with a helicopter paramedic.


----------



## Freehand

And an organ donor card. For each of you.:feel_good:


----------



## Freehand

*crickets*


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> *crickets*



Man......
That kid must be British....


----------



## old cookie

I sure wish you guys were here,my wife just took 2 apple pies out of the oven.O well I guess I will just have to take care of them all by myself.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Never tried that one...
> I'll have to try and figure it out tomorrow...



Use "Dropbox", then just send the link to your pics in a PM. Furthermore, you are not going to have the same limits on size of file nor how many links can be sent in one message.

https://www.dropbox.com


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Use "Dropbox", then just send the link to your pics in a PM. Furthermore, you are not going to have the same limits on size of file nor how many links can be sent in one message.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com



Thank you for that most powerful exemption.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Man......
> That kid must be British....



Or from Michigan - GTG free since forever.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bump so a new member can find it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yellowbeard this is a pic from a few GTG's back they are bigger (more members) now.







A tip to help find me in that pic, I'm the good looking one :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## twochains

Hello all! So, does anybody know that Stumpy can build a Hell of a motor??? Sure you do!...but did you know he could put together one of the fastest mini-quads in the country??? With Stumpy's precision on timing and assembly combined with my tuning here is what we put together...

This is a TT race from the other weekend, I was still tuning and was having a problem with my Son's launch out of the gate. He ran last place for 3 laps letting the leader get away but watch the vid close for a ballsie pass into the first turn. My Son is 10 and I would say this speedway track was one heck of a rush! This vid was shot by another parent...my Son's name is Colt.

Total props to Stumpy w/o his help this motor would not be! Thanks again Stumpy!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsG2QffpQvI

Colt went from last to 2nd and that is where he finished. I finally got his tune right and we are off to the races for 2moro!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I loved that pass I bet he would have been the leader with a little better of the line, I bet he will next time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

To tell the truth I was jumping up and down in the recliner when he went around those two.


----------



## workshop

What an AWSOME pass. I, too, was jumping out of my chair. Tell him "Congratulations". Next year I see him in a Sprint cup car.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 292532


A couple of new additions to the family. One from the scrap pile and one from CL. 1800 and 2000.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> View attachment 292532
> 
> 
> A couple of new additions to the family. One from the scrap pile and one from CL. 1800 and 2000.



Nice table.


----------



## Yellowbeard

Hey all!

I am in Fayetteville Arkansas. Just bought an 075 and am setting it up to mill and have an 028 WB that was dad's that I use for smaller stuff. Glad to see there's such a strong presence in the four state area.

W.C.


----------



## Freehand

I'm in Fayette too……..


----------



## RVALUE

wanna build 40 pins? About 3/8 x 1.5 inches


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> View attachment 292532
> 
> 
> A couple of new additions to the family. One from the scrap pile and one from CL. 1800 and 2000.


those are cute little guys!!!!


----------



## workshop

Got a Mac 1-70 with some minor aluminum corrosion going on in the carb box. What's a good way to clean that out?


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> those are cute little guys!!!!



yep and they wear big boy britches!:hmm3grin2orange:them little fellars are cutting machines for their size


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> yep and they wear big boy britches!:hmm3grin2orange:them little fellars are cutting machines for their size


 I really like the look of them..... but I got to watch out for poulan cad! :eek2:


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> wanna build 40 pins? About 3/8 x 1.5 inches



Bowling, straight, or king? :feel_good:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Yellowbeard said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am in Fayetteville Arkansas. Just bought an 075 and am setting it up to mill and have an 028 WB that was dad's that I use for smaller stuff. Glad to see there's such a strong presence in the four state area.
> 
> W.C.



I'm right outa f'ville. Tween f'ville, g'land, & pg. glad to see ya. Rep to ya


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yellowbeard said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am in Fayetteville Arkansas. Just bought an 075 and am setting it up to mill and have an 028 WB that was dad's that I use for smaller stuff. Glad to see there's such a strong presence in the four state area.
> 
> W.C.



Welcome to the thread, if you have questions just ask. The most of us are just saw guys and don't mill but I think there is three in here that do.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Got a Mac 1-70 with some minor aluminum corrosion going on in the carb box. What's a good way to clean that out?



Are you looking for a mechanical or chemical method?


----------



## workshop

Either one. Whichever is easiest and does a better job.


----------



## sawnami

Chromic acid is said to stop corrosion of magnesium but I haven't used it personally. They've got some pretty wicked cleaner at work that the vehicle prep guys use on badly corroded wheels. It works pretty good but I dissolved a chunk of flesh from a finger because of a hole in my rubber gloves. It took a long time to heal too.:bang:

On the Super 2100 I used a stainless steel brush and bead blaster and filled the voids with JB Weld. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Sagetown

Just wanna thank Mo. Jim for scraping up the chain adjuster for my old Pioneer saw. WKNDLUMBERJACK, and several others pondered over that thing, and they came up with a good idea of how it works. Here are some pics of the one Jim sent me. 









I think I've figured out why they fail. Too much pressure using the undercut causes this spring steel adjuster to fracture rather than bend.





I'll clean this piece down to the bare metal, and JB WELD it. Hopefully it will hold together. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Sagetown

One more Pic showing the fracture. When this breaks off, the adjuster is nearly useless.


----------



## RVALUE

rebuild it out of steel?

or braise it:?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I would have to agree Braise it . I'm not surprised Jim found it. Give him some time he can come up with some stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I would have to agree Braise it . I'm not surprised Jim found it. Give him some time he can come up with some stuff.



+1 on Jim he is the get it guy.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Had a little family mini gtg at my dads new house today. Took down 8 pine trees that were dying slowly. Got a bunch of great carving chunks and got to run some saws with my son in law.




My son in law running cobeys craftsman frankensaw. That thing is running nice too!




My newest little chainsaw enthusiast! Helping grandpa and dad load brush.





Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## old cookie

I saw a tree yesturday that had been struck by lightning,about 30" or so at base white oak 25 ft. or so to first limb.Every bit of bark was blown off of it to the first limb I mean all of it. There was was bark in all directions out like 50 ft. or so.There was even bark in the top of a nearby tree. It was somthing to see at least for me I told some friends they said O ok.I just thought some of you might find it a little interesting.I wish I could take pictures.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> I saw a tree yesturday that had been struck by lightning,about 30" or so at base white oak 25 ft. or so to first limb.Every bit of bark was blown off of it to the first limb I mean all of it. There was was bark in all directions out like 50 ft. or so.There was even bark in the top of a nearby tree. It was somthing to see at least for me I told some friends they said O ok.I just thought some of you might find it a little interesting.I wish I could take pictures.



I think that stuff is interesting...
I probably need help...:msp_confused:


----------



## pdqdl

I looked at a tree in 2011 that lost more than some bark. There was solid wood blown out of the middle of the trunk on one side, as though it had been shot by an artillery shell. If a person had been near it when it struck they would surely have been hurt.

One chunk was about 11 feet long, 14 inches wide, and several inches thick. It was somewhere close to 100' away from the tree and probably weighed 200 pounds. I was going to tip it up and pose one of my guys next to it, but it was too heavy to stand up. There was a lot of other wood shrapnel in the area too.


----------



## RVALUE

lumberjackchef said:


> Had a little family mini gtg at my dads new house today. Took down 8 pine trees that were dying slowly. Got a bunch of great carving chunks and got to run some saws with my son in law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son in law running cobeys craftsman frankensaw. That thing is running nice too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest little chainsaw enthusiast! Helping grandpa and dad load brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-M828C



That shows what I know, I figured you to be about 30.


----------



## lumberjackchef

RVALUE said:


> That shows what I know, I figured you to be about 30.



+10 then your right on the money!


----------



## Hedgerow

TTT...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Freehand

old cookie said:


> I saw a tree yesturday that had been struck by lightning,about 30" or so at base white oak 25 ft. or so to first limb.Every bit of bark was blown off of it to the first limb I mean all of it. There was was bark in all directions out like 50 ft. or so.There was even bark in the top of a nearby tree. It was somthing to see at least for me I told some friends they said O ok.I just thought some of you might find it a little interesting.I wish I could take pictures.



I found a lightning strike white oak some years back, about half the bark was peeled down the trunk like a banana. The old timers would say that a lightning struck tree would keep from rotting longer once cut……….


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I found a lightning strike white oak some years back, about half the bark was peeled down the trunk like a banana. The old timers would say that a lightning struck tree would keep from rotting longer once cut……….



Old timers around here say you cant burn a lightning struck tree for firewood because your house will burn, guess I'm just lucky. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Old timers around here say you cant burn a lightning struck tree for firewood because your house will burn, guess I'm just lucky. :hmm3grin2orange:



Have you ever noticed the sap content of a lightning struck tree??? If it was alive and full when hit, I'm guessing the natural movement stops aside from gravity... 
I'll try to get a picture of the one that exploded along 96 a couple weeks ago... Splinters everywhere...


----------



## Freehand

Come to think of it, the one I saw was struck in January………interesting……….:msp_mellow:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So did you guys come up with a date for this GTG? I need to schedule my chain sharpin.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So did you guys come up with a date for this GTG? I need to schedule my chain sharpin.



I like the 19th...


----------



## ARsawMechanic

cobey said:


> I really like the look of them..... but I got to watch out for poulan cad! :eek2:



Its ok Cobey. When that little CAD monkey on your back turns into the 1000 lb gorrilla, & he's whipping you through a 10 mile long mesquite thicket like a rented mule, you just drop me a pm. I got just what you need to quiet him down.... For a day or two.. :hmm3grin2orange:
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Poulan%20saws/poulansaws005_zps9566a3f4.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Poulan%20saws/poulansaws005_zps9566a3f4.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo poulansaws005_zps9566a3f4.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Poulan%20saws/poulansaws003_zpsfa5a3e1a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Poulan%20saws/poulansaws003_zpsfa5a3e1a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo poulansaws003_zpsfa5a3e1a.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/user/brandon10105/media/Poulan%20saws/poulansaws001_zps624b03c1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff372/brandon10105/Poulan%20saws/poulansaws001_zps624b03c1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo poulansaws001_zps624b03c1.jpg"/></a>


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I like the 19th...



Ditto:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ditto:cool2::cool2:



Starting to sound unanimous!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool I'll take anything.


I just won a auction for another 30 cup GTG coffee maker.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I bid 9.99 on two auctions the other one dont end for three days, watch me win both. 


I may change my name to Coffee Maker Collector. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Sagetown

Freehand said:


> I found a lightning strike white oak some years back, about half the bark was peeled down the trunk like a banana. The old timers would say that a lightning struck tree would keep from rotting longer once cut……….


Dad and I found a large lightening struck Pecan Tree, and about 30 feet away lay Dad's Registered Herford Bull, nose in the ground laying on all fours. We figured the lightening got him through the ground.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I finally got my truck unloaded from the Iowa GTG this morning. I had to go cut a load of wood to get through this next cold snap. They are talking 39 degrees for a high thursday and mabey a rain snow mix.:bang: It's the first of May and I haven't even planted any garden yet,at least I don't have to worry about any plants getting frostbit.


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> I finally got my truck unloaded from the Iowa GTG this morning. I had to go cut a load of wood to get through this next cold snap. They are talking 39 degrees for a high thursday and mabey a rain snow mix.:bang: It's the first of May and I haven't even planted any garden yet,at least I don't have to worry about any plants getting frostbit.



Hello Jim: I wouldn't worry too much about the garden. I had to plow up my corn yesterday so's I can replant it. Was going to put tomatoes in, but since that 4 day cold snap is predicted, I'll just wait till next week. Wonder if SawTroll ever gets to make a garden?


----------



## RVALUE

He raises bunnies. Snow bunnies.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Weather is showing 81 for today 51 for tomorrow what a change. I'm staying indoors next three days.


----------



## sawnami

A couple good friends of mine (a father and son) finally got their 72 Nova completed after a couple years invested in building it. They took it to John T's chassis dyno to see how well it would do.

AND........................IT RUNS ON THE DREADED E-85 :cool2:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/195P2Y8uWik" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Weather is showing 81 for today 51 for tomorrow what a change. I'm staying indoors next three days.



I gotta take the boys youth group on a camp/fish outing Friday and Saturday...
I told em to bring their rain gear!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Sagetown said:


> Hello Jim: I wouldn't worry too much about the garden. I had to plow up my corn yesterday so's I can replant it. Was going to put tomatoes in, but since that 4 day cold snap is predicted, I'll just wait till next week. Wonder if SawTroll ever gets to make a garden?



Morning Larry,I have a neighbor who raises plants for resale. He has some tomatoe plants with blooms on them,that look really good. I plan on getting some from him next week,along with some other plants. Another neighbor retilled my garden while I was at the Iowa gtg,so I'm good to go.:msp_smile:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Larry,I have a neighbor who raises plants for resale. He has some tomatoe plants with blooms on them,that look really good. I plan on getting some from him next week,along with some other plants. Another neighbor retilled my garden while I was at the Iowa gtg,so I'm good to go.:msp_smile:



rep on you. but you gotta share it with your neighbor.
never mind. IT won't let me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I gotta take the boys youth group on a camp/fish outing Friday and Saturday...
> I told em to bring their rain gear!!!



beat ya get a bunch of cancellations and no-shows. probly even phone calls from "concerned mothers"


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> rep on you. but you gotta share it with your neighbor.
> never mind. IT won't let me.



I have some really good neighbors,but the saying goes,you have to be a good neighbor,if you want good neighbors or something like that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> I have some really good neighbors,but the saying goes,you have to be a good neighbor,if you want good neighbors or something like that.



yep. i'd bet you are a good neighbor jim. i got some good neighbors too. always there when i need 'em. not there when i don't. love it that way.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> beat ya get a bunch of cancellations and no-shows. probly even phone calls from "concerned mothers"



Most of these boys' mothers would gladly boot them out in the rain...
Just to wash the stink off em'...


----------



## john taliaferro

Feel for ya Jim ,I gotta go put the wood back in the garage that i took out last week . They are saying 36 and a chance of fulliries friday . We got a large craft show sat to sunday late {art fest}


----------



## Freehand

There are not enough descriptive profanities and/or adjectives to describe the weather coming. It's May dammit.:confuse:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Freehand said:


> There are not enough descriptive profanities and/or adjectives to describe the weather coming. It's May dammit.:confuse:



that pretty much sums it up. must be global warming. or a volcano erupted half a world away that the news geeks didn't think we'd be interested in. or this winter is trying to make up for the previous winter that we didn't have.


----------



## Freehand

Sagetown said:


> Dad and I found a large lightening struck Pecan Tree, and about 30 feet away lay Dad's Registered Herford Bull, nose in the ground laying on all fours. We figured the lightening got him through the ground.



I worked for a guy that had twenty-two head of registered Angus get zapped under the same tree, same strike. Big ol' farm insurance check………..:misdoubt:


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> I have some really good neighbors,but the saying goes,you have to be a good neighbor,if you want good neighbors or something like that.



I am one up on all my neighbors. 



They have a worse neighbor than I do.


----------



## Sagetown

john taliaferro said:


> Feel for ya Jim ,I gotta go put the wood back in the garage that i took out last week . They are saying 36 and a chance of fulliries friday . We got a large craft show sat to sunday late {art fest}



I can't believe it. Fort Smith news just informed us to be ready for snow Thursday night. 72* right now, and supposed to drop all day tomorrow.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, two days ago I had the A/C running and my wife and I were filling up our 18' pool... Currently the stove is consuming some Locust and Hedge.:censored: Oh well. I've got my E-6 board tomorrow, so if I manage not to screw that up, the next paycheck will be very nice!!! Take care and keep warm y'all!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Best of luck in front of the board, LC!


----------



## workshop

View attachment 293431
View attachment 293432
View attachment 293433
View attachment 293436


Hey everybody, Found this today and wondering what brand and model. Kind of reminds me of a Remington, but don't know. No markings that I can find other than serial number. Looks like 109-1164. It has a compression release just above the spark plug.
Any Ideas?


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> View attachment 293431
> View attachment 293432
> View attachment 293433
> View attachment 293436
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, Found this today and wondering what brand and model. Kind of reminds me of a Remington, but don't know. No markings that I can find other than serial number. Looks like 109-1164. It has a compression release just above the spark plug.
> Any Ideas?



Lombard


----------



## workshop

No kidding? That's cool, always wanted a Lombard. Thanks, MoJim.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> No kidding? That's cool, always wanted a Lombard. Thanks, MoJim.



Hey, I got something for you. It came from Iowa...


----------



## Mo. Jim

We have had rain and slushy snow since the wee hours last night. Driving might get interesting later when the temps drop to the freezing mark.
The brown truck brought me a package this afternoon,but it was too nasty out to unbox it and see how it run.

Workshop those Lombard's are 4.2 cubes of snorting old mag,wear ear plugs when you run it.


----------



## workshop

Have'nt had a chance to really look it over yet. Recoil appears to be frozen but I will take it apart tomorrow evening for a closer inspection. One man's junk is another man's treasure. Especially when the other has CAD.


----------



## cobey

you always find the good ones  Ill have to go see you when I get close to springfeild :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> So did you guys come up with a date for this GTG? I need to schedule my chain sharpin.





Hedgerow said:


> I like the 19th...



We need 1 more vote for the 19th so I can schedual vacation. Hint hint:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We need 1 more vote for the 19th so I can schedual vacation. Hint hint:yoyo::yoyo:



You got my vote if it hasn't already been counted.


----------



## Locust Cutter

That lombard almost looked like an old Homelite... Either way it looks like a lot of fun! On a different note I did pass my promotion board so now I'm just waiting for the word and the pending hospital visit after all of my old Flightline Maintenance buddies get done punching my arms...:msp_scared: So what is this new GTG talk?


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Locust Cutter said:


> That lombard almost looked like an old Homelite... Either way it looks like a lot of fun! On a different note I did pass my promotion board so now I'm just waiting for the word and the pending hospital visit after all of my old Flightline Maintenance buddies get done punching my arms...:msp_scared: So what is this new GTG talk?



Congrats on the promotion! And, yes- what is all this talk of the 19th?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That lombard almost looked like an old Homelite... Either way it looks like a lot of fun! On a different note I did pass my promotion board so now I'm just waiting for the word and the pending hospital visit after all of my old Flightline Maintenance buddies get done punching my arms...:msp_scared: So what is this new GTG talk?



The talk is the 19th of Oct...
Schedule it now...
You missed too many already...
Bring yer dad... 
He likes GTG'S...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> That lombard almost looked like an old Homelite... Either way it looks like a lot of fun! On a different note I did pass my promotion board so now I'm just waiting for the word and the pending hospital visit after all of my old Flightline Maintenance buddies get done punching my arms...:msp_scared: So what is this new GTG talk?



Congrats on the promotion


----------



## Mo. Jim

ARsawMechanic said:


> Congrats on the promotion! And, yes- what is all this talk of the 19th?



Fall GTG at Jasper,Ar.,Dans I think. Oct. 19th


----------



## Locust Cutter

I might even have 2 stumpbroke saws by then!!!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Mo. Jim said:


> Fall GTG at Jasper,Ar.,Dans I think. Oct. 19th



Glad Jim's around to keep us part timers up to date with the pertinent info! Thanks fella!


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> you always find the good ones  Ill have to go see you when I get close to springfeild :msp_biggrin:



Come on down, would love to have ya. Also picked up 2 031's, an 024? I think. 3 poulans (1 is a 3300). They are in very bad shape, probably parts saws. But hey, gotta have spare parts, right?


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Come on down, would love to have ya. Also picked up 2 031's, an 024? I think. 3 poulans (1 is a 3300). They are in very bad shape, probably parts saws. But hey, gotta have spare parts, right?



Those 031's are a real pita to work on,I have at least 4 laying around that have ignition problems. The 032's are a breeze to work on compared to the 031's.


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Those 031's are a real pita to work on,I have at least 4 laying around that have ignition problems. The 032's are a breeze to work on compared to the 031's.



That's because the 031s are an odd one.


----------



## RVALUE

There is sleet hitting my window.

May 2


----------



## Sagetown

RVALUE said:


> There is sleet hitting my window.
> 
> May 2



I was looking at the map awhile ago. Looks like snow north of me. Raining here.


----------



## old cookie

It started snowing here about 11.I am about 15 miles north of joplin.Snow in May, now that is just crazy.I am 66 and never saw this before.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It snowed west of Kc We would have had 5 or 6 inches if it would have been cold enough to stick. Now its muddy. Buti ts not dry should have grass :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Can't see the grass... 
Covered in white crap...


----------



## sam-tip

Waiting a hour to get airplane De iced. Stupid snow.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Waiting a hour to get airplane De iced. Stupid snow.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2



Amen!!!


----------



## Yellowbeard

Snow here the morning. Not totally out of the statistical norm, but unusual enough to make one wonder about oddities of the climate.


----------



## john taliaferro

Missouri ,we got rain sleet mix ,with ice on the ground . Good day to sell car parts :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

What's the likelihood this wheat will ever stand back up??? :msp_angry:


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Those 031's are a real pita to work on,I have at least 4 laying around that have ignition problems. The 032's are a breeze to work on compared to the 031's.



These i just picked up have several things missing. Just good for spare parts, really. That's one reason I take in everything. Somebody some day might need something.


----------



## atvguns

No Snow in my neck of the woods:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

atvguns said:


> No Snow in my neck of the woods:msp_thumbsup:



You bragging or complaining.:smile2:


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Come on down, would love to have ya. Also picked up 2 031's, an 024? I think. 3 poulans (1 is a 3300). They are in very bad shape, probably parts saws. But hey, gotta have spare parts, right?


 as soon as i can get away from pittsburg/franklin ill come over :smile2: just got a race car wrenching job on saturdays, and working ten's on my other job, preaching on sundays.....not much free time lately :msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We added 9 inches to this swingarm today and a new really soft rear tire. Re gearing is next.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> We added 9 inches to this swingarm today and a new really soft rear tire. Re gearing is next.



WHOAAAAA!!! That is really bad @#$%!!! Would love to ride that thing.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

workshop said:


> WHOAAAAA!!! That is really bad @#$%!!! Would love to ride that thing.



Thats his new GTG ride. WSC is gonna strap one of his new 10 gallon coffee pots to the front, & a saw behind him. He can get there fast, & save on gas at the same time!:msp_w00t:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just heard its snowing in Springfield at least thats what the news said..


----------



## twochains

Work Saw Collector said:


> We added 9 inches to this swingarm today and a new really soft rear tire. Re gearing is next.



NICE!!! Whatcha got there? Now ya just need to relocate that license plate up in the rear fender well! :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

twochains said:


> NICE!!! Whatcha got there? Now ya just need to relocate that license plate up in the rear fender well! :msp_wink:



Yea blinkers and tag and mount are all being moved and a kit that lowers the swingarm. It is a 2011 Kawasaki ZX10R


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> What's the likelihood this wheat will ever stand back up??? :msp_angry:



Most of the wheat around me looks like it's back to vertical... Did yours melt pretty quick this morning?


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Most of the wheat around me looks like it's back to vertical... Did yours melt pretty quick this morning?



I'd say 90% of it is back up.. The biggest stuff is still laying there...
I'll know better tomorrow...


----------



## old cookie

I just looked outside and it is a rain snow mix.The madness continues.


----------



## john taliaferro

For snow you need lugs with studs.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## workshop

View attachment 293679


Found this last night on CL. $15.00 Older gentleman said it had a bad cylinder. But compression release seems funky. Push's in but doesn't seem to lock into position. But doesn't make hissing sound I'm familiar with when engaged. Is there a way to test them? Pulled the muffler off and there is some piston scoring but have seen a lot worse that still run fine. Cylinder looks ok from exhaust side and from spark plug hole. Probably will pull cylinder to see 100% of it. Compression shows about 90 to 100 lbs but beginning to question accuracy. Gauge is leaking down, checked schrader valve and is tight.

Update. Modified limiter caps and adjusted carb. This thing runs pretty nice.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,cold gloomy old morning here,had another rain move through early this morning. I really think this is winters last big hurrah. Have some saws from the Mo. and Ia. gtg's to check out later today. Have a safe one.


----------



## sunfish

*Cold Spring, eh?* :msp_mellow:



It just screwed up our annual 5 day fishing trip to Reelfoot. But we did catch a lot of Catfish!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> *Cold Spring, eh?* :msp_mellow:
> 
> 
> 
> It just screwed up our annual 5 day fishing trip to Reelfoot. But we did catch a lot of Catfish!



Going out now.. Good thing fish are already wet!!!


----------



## moody

*Hope to see you guys here*



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/235629.htm


----------



## sawnami

Same weekend as the Ozarks Antique Auto Club Swap Meet.:bang: This is my 35th year buying, trading and selling there. I'll be in North MO around Chillicothe the Monday and Tuesday before on my annual bike trip up there.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> We added 9 inches to this swingarm today and a new really soft rear tire. Re gearing is next.



You continue to surprize me. Chainsaws, quilting, and now crotch rockets. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> You continue to surprize me. Chainsaws, quilting, and now crotch rockets. Who'da thunk it?



 I'll work on anything, you should put a leg over that bike feels funny but I like it. My boy has 4 bikes I work on them all.

This bike has a new better than stock clutch, I jumped on it yesterday and just dropped the clutch it will take off.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll work on anything, you should put a leg over that bike feels funny but I like it. My boy has 4 bikes I work on them all.
> 
> This bike has a new better than stock clutch, I jumped on it yesterday and just dropped the clutch it will take off.



Yup... 
And right out from under you, if yer not careful...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey guys... Les sent me a text and wanted me to let you all know his Internet was out... 
He ain't forgot all the parts and trades...
Just tryin to get back online...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey guys... Les sent me a text and wanted me to let you all know his Internet was out...
> He ain't forgot all the parts and trades...
> Just tryin to get back online...



Cool


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt made a nice looking table


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt made a nice looking table




That stuff sure looks familiar.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> That stuff sure looks familiar.



Yep... Got to use the mill for the first time today too...
The 9010 works great for that job.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is a nice looking table


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Yep... Got to use the mill for the first time today too...
> The 9010 works great for that job.



Good Morning Folks: Hedgerow; you sayin' you got yourself a new Mill?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Good Morning Folks: Hedgerow; you sayin' you got yourself a new Mill?:msp_thumbup:



Just an Alaskan mill for the 9010...
Works pretty good!


----------



## Sagetown

Dave's Mill at your GTG was the 1st one I'd seen in action, and you had the logs to give it a good workout too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Dave's Mill at your GTG was the 1st one I'd seen in action, and you had the logs to give it a good workout too.



Dave's mill is fantastic... I need one of those...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Sagetown

One thing for sure. Dave was keeping you busy that morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is my favorite show, I really got into it last couple months.


----------



## Hedgerow

Man... Everyone busy today eh???
I need to catch some fish...
Just got that hankerin'....


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Man... Everyone busy today eh???
> I need to catch some fish...
> Just got that hankerin'....



Darick andil I just had This same conversation!

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freehand

Been making a few of these lately, Spanish Cedar…….


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Been making a few of these lately, Spanish Cedar…….



Nice looking windows.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice looking windows.



So that's what they are. I was trying to figure it out. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

wendell said:


> So that's what they are. I was trying to figure it out. :hmm3grin2orange:



They are actually portals into wendell's subconscious……….and stuff………..:feel_good:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Freehand said:


> Been making a few of these lately, Spanish Cedar…….



Impressive!! All I can do is make a stool!!!:dunno:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Impressive!! All I can do is make a stool!!!:dunno:



But you're the best stool maker


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> But you're the best stool maker



I've been practicing for years. :smile2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Thanks for the hangers Les!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for the hangers Les!!!



You have a creamsicle ? But why?:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> You have a creamsicle ? But why?:msp_scared:



Got it when I was 12... 
We share history...
Can't get rid of it...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Got it when I was 12...
> We share history...
> Can't get rid of it...
> :msp_rolleyes:



It's ok just goes to show you weren't brain washed into believing Stihl is the best.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> It's ok just goes to show you weren't brain washed into believing Stihl is the best.:msp_biggrin:



Actually I was... Till I ran a 372... That pretty much slapped me back from kool aid land...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Actually I was... Till I ran a 372... That pretty much slapped me back from kool aid land...



I was fortunate to have a saw whore for a dad. If it ran he used it,until it quit of course. I kinda started leaning towards Husqvarna as I got older mostly due to the fact of a 288 lite. Never got to run it but it made my sticker peck out.


----------



## old cookie

I have some hangers just like those Hedge ,I have had them for a year or 2.Now I know what todo with them .


----------



## sawnami

I have no wall space. :msp_sad: Gonna have to lose the fishing rod holder soon. Hedge, Les, Andy, Kenneth and others would need a hard hat walking through my basement. Stump would be just fine though:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pdqdl

Looks like you might need an engineering analysis to make sure the joists will take the load.

In case it all collapses, rest assured we will be available to come haul off the cause of the overload.


----------



## Freehand

I believe there is a federal law against having that much oil-sodden magnesium taxing the structural integrity of a domicile…..:haha:


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> I believe there is a federal law against having that much oil-sodden magnesium taxing the structural integrity of a domicile…..:haha:



Uh.........those are just air fresheners that just happen look like chainsaws. Yeah, yeah that's it!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I have no wall space. :msp_sad: Gonna have to lose the fishing rod holder soon. Hedge, Les, Andy, Kenneth and others would need a hard hat walking through my basement. Stump would be just fine though:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I'm used to it.


 Looking good


pdqdl said:


> Looks like you might need an engineering analysis to make sure the joists will take the load.
> 
> 
> 
> In case it all collapses, rest assured we will be available to come haul off the cause of the overload.



HAAAAA.



Freehand said:


> I believe there is a federal law against having that much oil-sodden magnesium taxing the structural integrity of a domicile…..:haha:





sawnami said:


> Uh.........those are just air fresheners that just happen look like chainsaws. Yeah, yeah that's it!


----------



## Lurch2

See there. Short people even get more storage space. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## lumberjackchef

*Finished the bear!*

Remember this from the day of Hedgefest?





Finally got it done, what cha' all think?


----------



## Hedgerow

I like...


----------



## RVALUE

Actually those saws may help the integrity of the structure. One would have to determine whether they are in :

Negative Mode (sucking)
Positive Mode (blowing)


Positive mode, (they blow) then they are contributing to the structure much in the same way that a support truss would.



Tarry on.


----------



## RVALUE

Also a tid-bit of information to help you out:

When addressing one's (significant other) not to be confused with one's (significantly ______other), terms of endearment " is a sticky slope.

For example, suppose two women friends return together to their respective spouses who are also together. The first spouse may respond with a "Hello dear, my little peach." This may be received well by the first woman.

The second spouse, to attempt to remain in good graces, may attempt to emulate, but not copy exactly, as this would 'lose points'. 

So he may muster up a response such as "Hello dear, my little _*pear.*_" This may _*not*_ be received so well by the second woman.

One can only deduce that these fruit comparisons are season sensitive.



Tarry On.


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Remember this from the day of Hedgefest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it done, what cha' all think?



Awe inspiring.  you're a true artist!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Also a tid-bit of information to help you out:
> 
> When addressing one's (significant other) not to be confused with one's (significantly ______other), terms of endearment " is a sticky slope.
> 
> For example, suppose two women friends return together to their respective spouses who are also together. The first spouse may respond with a "Hello dear, my little peach." This may be received well by the first woman.
> 
> The second spouse, to attempt to remain in good graces, may attempt to emulate, but not copy exactly, as this would 'lose points'.
> 
> So he may muster up a response such as "Hello dear, my little _*pear.*_" This may _*not*_ be received so well by the second woman.
> 
> One can only deduce that these fruit comparisons are season sensitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarry On.



So I'll play it safe and say Hello dear, nice pair.


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> Awe inspiring.  you're a true artist!



That is some pretty good art with a chainsaw. Whenever I pick up a saw, it is generally to do some wood destruction or disassembly.

Ever been up to Mt Horeb, Minn? Lots of wood carving put out in that town. 

Mount Horeb Chamber of Commerce
Mount Horeb Trollway | Atlas Obscura


----------



## pdqdl

Painted Trolls | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I think the one on the right is "Lars Stumpy".


Hmmm.... Makes me wonder if he has relatives...


----------



## Steve NW WI

pdqdl said:


> That is some pretty good art with a chainsaw. Whenever I pick up a saw, it is generally to do some wood destruction or disassembly.
> 
> Ever been up to Mt Horeb, Minn? Lots of wood carving put out in that town.
> 
> Mount Horeb Chamber of Commerce
> Mount Horeb Trollway | Atlas Obscura



Silly pdqdl - Mount Horeb is in WI.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> So I'll play it safe and say Hello dear, nice pair.





Why didn't I think of that..... I could have avoided the black eye... I mean my friend could have avoided the black eye, just a simple misspelling......


----------



## RVALUE

Of course the 'little pair' would apply too......


----------



## pdqdl

Steve NW WI said:


> Silly pdqdl - Mount Horeb is in WI.



Ok, I just typed it. I never thought about what state it was in, nor checked what I posted. You know how it is; it's just one of those "up north" states. I'll try to be more careful. If'n one of you guys is still wandering around in Minn looking for the place, you'll still be having a good time; Minnesota is a nice place to visit also.

You'd think I would know better; I've been through there about 3 times now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening .


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Remember this from the day of Hedgefest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got it done, what cha' all think?


 wow i like the bear looks good this is a bigger picture than you had on your phone... nice!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good evening .



Evening Kenneth...


----------



## Sagetown

Good Morning just a little while before Day.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Good Morning just a little while before Day.



Yeesh... That's early... Or real late..
Mornin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So is this fall's GTG the 19th


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So is this fall's GTG the 19th



Yes... Till Dan says otherwise...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Till Dan says otherwise...:hmm3grin2orange:



It's official.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Thanks for posting the photos of sawmill at the GTG. Sawmilling & chainsaws... and good food, & great folks. Already looking forward to the next one. Matt, I started out with an Alaska mill about 14 years ago, and you can see where that's got me. You'll be running a band saw mill before long. Latest milling project was a sweetgum tree that came down two years ago in the Joplin tornado.

View attachment 295359
View attachment 295357
View attachment 295358


----------



## twochains

Anybody heard from Stumpy lately? I messaged him and got no reply...that's not like him...I need a saw worked on. Thanks


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

twochains said:


> Anybody heard from Stumpy lately? I messaged him and got no reply...that's not like him...I need a saw worked on. Thanks



No I haven't I have tried to call a couple of times just to visit. Hope every thing is alright.


----------



## sunfish

Hey, it went from Cold to Hot lately... What's up with that?


*Where's Stumpy?*


----------



## Sagetown

sunfish said:


> Hey, it went from Cold to Hot lately... What's up with that?
> 
> 
> *Where's Stumpy?*



Last night's weather reporter said, "We're going from winter to summer." no spring this year. I ain't complaining considering all the tornado destruction we've had in the past.


----------



## twochains

Nobody has heard from Stumpy?? Is that odd? He may have just went off the grid for a bit I guess.


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Nobody has heard from Stumpy?? Is that odd? He may have just went off the grid for a bit I guess.



He's off grid for a bit... He'll holler when he's back up...


----------



## twochains

Cool...kinda figured. Thanks!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Fella's.


----------



## Lurch2

Morning, yes. Jury is still out on the good.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good morning to all


----------



## pdqdl

Sagetown said:


> Last night's weather reporter said, "We're going from winter to summer." no spring this year. I ain't complaining considering all the tornado destruction we've had in the past.



That is likely to increase this year, rather than diminish.

You get tornadoes mostly from warm summer days over moisture laden countryside. The sun comes out in May/June, evaporates a whole bunch of spring rain and puts a bunch of excess energy into the atmosphere, then the thunderstorms get going real good that evening. 

This pattern doesn't really quit until the ground dries out good in July.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> That is likely to increase this year, rather than diminish.
> 
> You get tornadoes mostly from warm summer days over moisture laden countryside. The sun comes out in May/June, evaporates a whole bunch of spring rain and puts a bunch of excess energy into the atmosphere, then the thunderstorms get going real good that evening.
> 
> This pattern doesn't really quit until the ground dries out good in July.



Then east of here is in trouble then...
Cause we are a bit of a swamp here...


----------



## stihl sawing

Tornado season is year round here, I remember a bad breakout on Christmas eve one year. We have them at all times and seasons.


----------



## Hedgerow

I hate tornados...

On another note... 
I finally got enough sun the other day to spray the whole garden with Roundup...
Should be dead in a week or so, then on with the latest garden planting in years...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> He's off grid for a bit... He'll holler when he's back up...



He forget to pay his light bill again?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> He forget to pay his light bill again?



You ready to get rid of that POS 357 yet Don???
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You ready to get rid of that POS 357 yet Don???
> :msp_wink:



Maybe, not sure yet. 

I might get rid of the monster 365 XPWXYZ... :msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Maybe, not sure yet.
> 
> I might get rid of the monster 365 XPWXYZ... :msp_w00t:



Well you know who to contact if you do... 
Did you save the 65cc jug for that?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Well you know who to contact if you do...
> Did you save the 65cc jug for that?



I think Stumpy smoked that one in his old shop.

All the 365 needs is a flat top piston to be perfect. Or just grind the pop-up off...
The ports were only widened a little, no big port job on this one. It is strong!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I think Stumpy smoked that one in his old shop.
> 
> All the 365 needs is a flat top piston to be perfect. Or just grind the pop-up off...
> The ports were only widened a little, no big port job on this one. It is strong!



If I recall, it was pretty minty too..
Just let me know what ya need out of it...
I'll plan a trip...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> If I recall, it was pretty minty too..
> Just let me know what ya need out of it...
> I'll plan a trip...
> :msp_wink:


Minty Yes. Like new, all but the clutch cover. 

I'll send ya a PM later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> If I recall, it was pretty minty too..
> Just let me know what ya need out of it...
> I'll plan a trip...
> :msp_wink:



Here I thought you where a Dolmar man.otstir:otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here I thought you where a Dolmar man.otstir:otstir:



Yup...
Need another pretty Husky for the stable though...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Never ra n a 357 but the new 562 was sure nice.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Yup...
> Need another pretty Husky for the stable though...



I need at least 4 more but who's counting?  I like dolmar stuff but it's new to the area so grabbing used stuff is hard. I occasionally find older retired stuff the Mormons brought out from Utah that ends up in the collection. But that's a rare opportunity.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Never ra n a 357 but the new 562 was sure nice.



357xp is just a very nice firewood saw, zippy too. 

But it needs to be ported and done right to keep up with a 562xp...


----------



## Hedgerow

Made some mods to the splitter... Working out well...
The tall wedge and pusher have been very handy from the start...
I can split 2 smaller rounds at once... Now if only the operator were faster and more productive...:msp_rolleyes:







With a piece like the one that's in it, I can get 9 splits in 4 cycles...
I need a SS to go with this thing...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Made some mods to the splitter... Working out well...
> The tall wedge and pusher have been very handy from the start...
> I can split 2 smaller rounds at once... Now if only the operator were faster and more productive...:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a piece like the one that's in it, I can get 9 splits in 4 cycles...
> I need a SS to go with this thing...



What Are you going to Have Stihl Sawing do? Run the splitter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What Are you going to Have Stihl Sawing do? Run the splitter.



Lubricate the beam...
:msp_wink:


----------



## pdqdl

sunfish said:


> 357xp is just a very nice firewood saw, zippy too.
> 
> But it needs to be ported and done right to keep up with a 562xp...



I have one; it is my favorite ground saw. It's way more than a zippy firewood saw, it's everything you want to be holding when you aren't in a tree or looking at some really big wood.

Except, of course, for the occasional chainsaw nut that doesn't like an excellent "stock" saw.


----------



## sunfish

pdqdl said:


> I have one; it is my favorite ground saw. It's way more than a zippy firewood saw, it's everything you want to be holding when you aren't in a tree or looking at some really big wood.
> 
> Except, of course, for the occasional chainsaw nut that doesn't like an excellent "stock" saw.



Oh I like my 357 a lot!!! Hedgerow as been after mine for a while now . :msp_biggrin:

But it's replacement, the 562xp is faster in the cut and smoother. No better though.


----------



## moody

sunfish said:


> Oh I like my 357 a lot!!! Hedgerow as been after mine for a while now . :msp_biggrin:
> 
> But it's replacement, the 562xp is faster in the cut and smoother. No better though.



I've always wanted a 357  but I can't even find a dead one around here.


----------



## old cookie

Hedge I got a question about spraying the garden. After you spray do you let it wilt down,then till I have never done this and need to. I have a lot of weeds in the garden spot this year well I guess I almost always have weeds in the garden.


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Made some mods to the splitter... Working out well...
> The tall wedge and pusher have been very handy from the start...
> I can split 2 smaller rounds at once... Now if only the operator were faster and more productive...:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a piece like the one that's in it, I can get 9 splits in 4 cycles...
> I need a SS to go with this thing...



I sure need to finish modding my ole splitter. Making a 4/Way attachment for it.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hedge I got a question about spraying the garden. After you spray do you let it wilt down,then till I have never done this and need to. I have a lot of weeds in the garden spot this year well I guess I almost always have weeds in the garden.



I let it wilt to complete brown...
Then open small strips to set plants and seeds... 
That leaves the dead vegetation as a mulch...


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> I sure need to finish modding my ole splitter. Making a 4/Way attachment for it.



That slot behind the wedge is for drop in 4 and 6 way wedges.. 
I don't use them very often... Sorta need decent wood for them to work right..
That seems pretty tough to find around here...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

old cookie said:


> Hedge I got a question about spraying the garden. After you spray do you let it wilt down,then till I have never done this and need to. I have a lot of weeds in the garden spot this year well I guess I almost always have weeds in the garden.



I spray my garden twice a year. Before planting, then later in the season before the plants get to big. I spray while the kid puts a coffee can or 5 gal bucket over the plants. Just don't do it on a windy day!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I spray my garden twice a year. Before planting, then later in the season before the plants get to big. I spray while the kid puts a coffee can or 5 gal bucket over the plants. Just don't do it on a windy day!



I used to run the tiller a lot, but the more I tilled, the harder the dirt seemed to get. (Gumbo here)
So once every couple years, I'll rip it with the field cultivator now. Spray in the off years... Then I put straw between the rows... I hate weeds...:msp_angry:
But they sure seem to like my garden!!!


----------



## old cookie

I can grow some nice weeds.Thanks for the tips, I didnt know if you had to remove the dead weeds or not.We put 2 or 3 layers of newspaper down,then cover with straw.Our friend uses old carpet.I like the idea of the bucket over the plants.Thanks again.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

This time of year is crazy busy With graduations and auctions. And general spring chores. :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This time of year is crazy busy With graduations and auctions. And general spring chores. :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



I just got Levi goin on the tractor... Working bean ground today... 
Corn ain't happening this year...:msp_angry:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I just got Levi goin on the tractor... Working bean ground today...
> Corn ain't happening this year...:msp_angry:



It is late for corn beans should do well.


----------



## pdqdl

old cookie said:


> I can grow some nice weeds.Thanks for the tips, I didnt know if you had to remove the dead weeds or not.We put 2 or 3 layers of newspaper down,then cover with straw.Our friend uses old carpet.I like the idea of the bucket over the plants.Thanks again.



Removing the dead weeds has one advantage: you are likely to be removing some of the seeds, thereby reducing future infestation. Layering with various products works well, but almost anything that works to keep weeds out also interferes with water and air penetration. 

I'm pretty much an expert at keeping weeds out of a landscape, but I don't know anything that really works too well in a garden. There are too many limitations on chemical use, and most folks don't like to take chances. Even roundup is said to have residual effects in the soil, despite claims to the contrary. I have even heard people complain about the ink from newspaper adversely damaging the soil for a garden, so I couldn't recommend that as a garden weed control method. I'm pretty sure rolled paper like butcher paper or auto-body paper might work real well, without the stigma of "chemicals" from the ink. Depending on your row width, the rolled papers might be a real labor saver too.

I suspect the carpet might work good; I never heard of that before. I'll have to give that a try someday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> Removing the dead weeds has one advantage: you are likely to be removing some of the seeds, thereby reducing future infestation. Layering with various products works well, but almost anything that works to keep weeds out also interferes with water and air penetration.
> 
> I'm pretty much an expert at keeping weeds out of a landscape, but I don't know anything that really works too well in a garden. There are too many limitations on chemical use, and most folks don't like to take chances. Even roundup is said to have residual effects in the soil, despite claims to the contrary. I have even heard people complain about the ink from newspaper adversely damaging the soil for a garden, so I couldn't recommend that as a garden weed control method. I'm pretty sure rolled paper like butcher paper or auto-body paper might work real well, without the stigma of "chemicals" from the ink. Depending on your row width, the rolled papers might be a real labor saver too.
> 
> I suspect the carpet might work good; I never heard of that before. I'll have to give that a try someday.




I tried the carpet one, helps with the grass and weeds but it is a pain to get it up for the next season plowing tilling. The grass roots still grow into it we ended up using a log chain and tractor to get it all up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I just got Levi goin on the tractor... Working bean ground today...
> Corn ain't happening this year...:msp_angry:



They have been planting corn balls to the wall around here the last few days. With those 24 row planters,they can cover a lot of ground in a hurry.


----------



## atvguns

Work Saw Collector said:


> I tried the carpet one, helps with the grass and weeds but it is a pain to get it up for the next season plowing tilling. The grass roots still grow into it we ended up using a log chain and tractor to get it all up.



No need to pull the carpet up just lay a new piece over it when it get's rotten as far as the tilling just till by hand each place you want a plant to go. We would just cut three side of a square everywhere we wanted a plant then fold the flap under that way you could pull the flat back up and have that spot covered if you didn't want something there the next year carpet usually last 2-3 years


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> No need to pull the carpet up just lay a new piece over it when it get's rotten as far as the tilling just till by hand each place you want a plant to go. We would just cut three side of a square everywhere we wanted a plant then fold the flap under that way you could pull the flat back up and have that spot covered if you didn't want something there the next year carpet usually last 2-3 years



Lisa put carpet in the flower bed this year...
Then rocks over the top..
Hope it works...


----------



## old cookie

My friend said carpet is the way to go.He never said anything about hard to get up,he said he rolled it up and reuses it.There is a guy a little west of me that has corn 3 or 4 inches tall.I dont know how he managed that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We usually put in a good size garden, 50 mater plants rows of taters rows of corn. We have been so busy this year and the odd weather real late frost, we just put out 4 mater plants and called it good.

Birds go out this week so I'll be real busy for a few weeks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

atvguns said:


> No need to pull the carpet up just lay a new piece over it when it get's rotten as far as the tilling just till by hand each place you want a plant to go. We would just cut three side of a square everywhere we wanted a plant then fold the flap under that way you could pull the flat back up and have that spot covered if you didn't want something there the next year carpet usually last 2-3 years



I may have to try that, I turn mine with a two bottom then go back with wheat in the fall.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> I tried the carpet one, helps with the grass and weeds but it is a pain to get it up for the next season plowing tilling. The grass roots still grow into it we ended up using a log chain and tractor to get it all up.



Just wait a couple years, and it will make taking it up that way look easy. 


(I'm not the expert here, but I think newspaper ink is harmless, and soy oil based.)


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> My friend said carpet is the way to go.He never said anything about hard to get up,he said he rolled it up and reuses it.There is a guy a little west of me that has corn 3 or 4 inches tall.I dont know how he managed that.



He got lucky it didn't rot in the ground... Well drained fields are the best for planting, but it can work against you when it turns off dry...
We been thinking about tiling a couple fields...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I may have to try that, I turn mine with a two bottom then go back with wheat in the fall.



I need to find a good 2 bottom with good coulters on it. You can use em to contour the grade and leave big deep dead furrows around the outside... Gives a place for the water to run to...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Raining We need it , Haven't had the amount of rains you all have gotten.


----------



## Hedgerow

Productive morning at the lake...
Even got a couple of those elusive walleye..


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> Productive morning at the lake...
> Even got a couple of those elusive walleye..



The steak of the Lake... Where did you go?


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> The steak of the Lake... Where did you go?



Stockton lake.. Put in at mutton creek..


----------



## Hedgerow

Fixin' to make like a tall cow pissin' on a flat rock here...
opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Fixin' to make like a tall cow pissin' on a flat rock here...
> opcorn:



it has been hard on those over twards OK City.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> He got lucky it didn't rot in the ground... Well drained fields are the best for planting, but it can work against you when it turns off dry...
> We been thinking about tiling a couple fields...



ceramic or porcelain?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> ceramic or porcelain?



Plastic...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## hotshot

Work Saw Collector said:


> it has been hard on those over twards OK City.



Yeah, we dodged a bullet (tornado) down in Norman, but the little town of Shawnee east of OKC got hit hard. Be a lot of of saws running in the next few days.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hotshot said:


> Yeah, we dodged a bullet (tornado) down in Norman, but the little town of Shawnee east of OKC got hit hard. Be a lot of of saws running in the next few days.



Thats to bad hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Freehand

Fixin to get plumb wild down here.:after_boom:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> Fixin to get plumb wild down here.:after_boom:



keep your head down.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Storm blew through earlier,heavy rain,high winds and big thunder boomers. Lights flickering on and off,finally lost power for about a hour.


----------



## hotshot

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thats too bad hope no one was hurt.



Just one death so far, and a lot of cuts & bruises. Had two tornados working at one time...the south one blew a semi trailer off an overpass onto the highway below, but the driver & passenger are alive. 

It's not over yet, another round of them tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

There was a little more damage here than I thought... Some of the local trees and at least one barn took it pretty hard last night...












The big Elm in the background just slapped the neighbors house... Hopefully not too expensive to fix...


----------



## wendell

Was watching the Moore tornado while I stopped for lunch. Damn!

Just crazy watching it live and seeing how big it was. Kinda scared to turn the news on later and see how bad it was.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Was watching the Moore tornado while I stopped for lunch. Damn!
> 
> Just crazy watching it live and seeing how big it was. Kinda scared to turn the news on later and see how bad it was.



Yeah... It was a biggun'...
This stuff ain't good... 
You can feel it in the air...


----------



## workshop

Be careful Hedgerow. It looks really bad your way and coming my way.


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Was watching the Moore tornado while I stopped for lunch. Damn!
> 
> Just crazy watching it live and seeing how big it was. Kinda scared to turn the news on later and see how bad it was.



Get back here to Sconnie where you belong!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Be careful Hedgerow. It looks really bad your way and coming my way.



Just got the neighbors' limbs cut up and brush piled...
Lots of lightning now...
Hope moore's damages aren't as bad as feared...


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Nightmare*



Hedgerow said:


> Just got the neighbors' limbs cut up and brush piled...
> Lots of lightning now...
> Hope Moore's damages aren't as bad as feared...



Moore, OK damages are worse than feared, maybe worse than Joplin. 'Tis the season, Hedge, and it could get worse. Nebraska is anything but in the clear. These storm paths work their way north. I'm holding my breath.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Just got the neighbors' limbs cut up and brush piled...
> Lots of lightning now...
> Hope moore's damages aren't as bad as feared...



Stay safe get your family safe and if you've got a few minutes your saws. Just kidding about the saws stay dry


----------



## workshop

I saw on national news, they are saying f4-f5 went through Moore. I helped out at Joplin and this one looks as bad. Really bad. My prayers are with those people down there.


----------



## moody

Matt I'm sure you're watching the weather but sheets about to hit the fan in your area. I hope all it ends up being is rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Matt I'm sure you're watching the weather but sheets about to hit the fan in your area. I hope all it ends up being is rain.



Welcome to spring in the ozarks...
The big cell is moving toward us, but I think the north side of it will get us...
Usually means wind and heavy rain... It's the south hooks that get real sporty...


----------



## mainewoods

News is reporting that a school is now being treated as a search and recovery-no longer a rescue. 2 dozen children were in there. I hope the God they are wrong - please be wrong. Even if you aren't a praying person - ask for a miracle.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Welcome to spring in the ozarks...
> The big cell is moving toward us, but I think the north side of it will get us...
> Usually means wind and heavy rain... It's the south hooks that get real sporty...



It should as you said stay on your south side. So prepare for some sketchy stuff.

Your official unofficial forecast: high winds exceeding that which rival a blonde at a birthday party, rains rivaling a 3 peckered goat pissin on a flat rock.


----------



## moody

mainewoods said:


> News is reporting that a school is now being treated as a search and recovery-no longer a rescue. 2 dozen children were in there. I hope the God they are wrong - please be wrong. Even if you aren't a praying person - ask for a miracle.



I agree hug your kids a little tighter.


----------



## Hedgerow

mainewoods said:


> News is reporting that a school is now being treated as a search and recovery-no longer a rescue. 2 dozen children were in there. I hope the God they are wrong - please be wrong. Even if you aren't a praying person - ask for a miracle.



It'll take a couple days to get it all sorted out...
Praying for better than anticipated...
After dealing with some of the Joplin mess, I was truely amazed there weren't more casualties there than reported... It was wrecked...


----------



## hotshot

Hedgerow said:


> It'll take a couple days to get it all sorted out...
> Praying for better than anticipated...
> After dealing with some of the Joplin mess, I was truely amazed there weren't more casualties there than reported... It was wrecked...



Well, we weren't so lucky this time. I'll post some pictures of this bad boy when I get cell phone service back.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks bad guys!! keep us updated.


----------



## mainewoods

VERY bad - 51 confirmed deaths . My prayers are with you folks. Be strong! Again, I hope they are wrong.


----------



## john taliaferro

Springfield just got rain and a lot of lightning so far .


----------



## Hedgerow

hotshot said:


> Well, we weren't so lucky this time. I'll post some pictures of this bad boy when I get cell phone service back.



Awe crap...:msp_unsure:
Let us know best you can.. 
The clean up will be a long process... If you know of saw crews that need manpower, you can find quite a bit of it here... 
We can travel and bring supplies with us from outside...
That's something that will be in need these next few days...


----------



## RVALUE

I just got back from cutting my way to town, and back, and getting out the bucket truck, and tractor. Lost quite a few trees in my yard, and the roof off the pigeon loft.

I think all of Siloam is out of power.

All in all we are in good shape. 

Tarry on.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I just got back from cutting my way to town, and back, and getting out the bucket truck, and tractor. Lost quite a few trees in my yard, and the roof off the pigeon loft.
> 
> I think all of Siloam is out of power.
> 
> All in all we are in good shape.
> 
> Tarry on.



Someone's fixin to get busy... 
You know how to get ahold of me...


----------



## RVALUE

Shopper?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Someone's fixin to get busy...
> You know how to get ahold of me...



Same here you have my #


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I just got back from cutting my way to town, and back, and getting out the bucket truck, and tractor. Lost quite a few trees in my yard, and the roof off the pigeon loft.
> 
> I think all of Siloam is out of power.
> 
> All in all we are in good shape.
> 
> Tarry on.



We are all fine here it stayed south we didn't get any wind barely got any rain. Birds go out late tonight and tomorrow night So I'm jammed up, but after that if you need anything just holler. 

I sure feel for those that lost so much over in Moore.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> We are all fine here it stayed south we didn't get any wind barely got any rain. Birds go out late tonight and tomorrow night So I'm jammed up, but after that if you need anything just holler.
> 
> I sure feel for those that lost so much over in Moore.



Thanks for the update... Prayers out for all of those who need it....:sad4:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dan, hotshot, and others affected by this storm, i'm ready, willing, and able to pitch in and help as needed. all i need is to be contacted and some small advance notice. God bless yall.


----------



## Lurch2

Good here. Just wet. Haven't been to town yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We are all fine here it stayed south we didn't get any wind barely got any rain. Birds go out late tonight and tomorrow night So I'm jammed up, but after that if you need anything just holler.
> 
> I sure feel for those that lost so much over in Moore.



Looks like the big nasty slid right between us Stephen... 
Sarcoxie and Seneca got hit hard, but no tornado I know of.


----------



## twochains

Good here! Some pretty big wind and large hail. More storms on the way it looks like.


----------



## hotshot

View attachment 296518


jerrycmorrow said:


> dan, hotshot, and others affected by this storm, i'm ready, willing, and able to pitch in and help as needed. all i need is to be contacted and some small advance notice. God bless yall.



It's still so clogged up this morning that I-35 north is shut down with traffic 5 miles away. I'd suggest maybe a relief fund donation, if you can.

Here's a picture I took when it was stalled out & grinding. Sounded like a freight train, even vibrating the ground.

OKLAHOMA CITY - Donations will be accepted at the News 9 Studios located at 7401 N. Kelley Avenue in Oklahoma City. Items needed include water, gloves, boots, toiletries, power bars and Gatorade. Cash will also be accepted.

News 9 will turn donated cash over to the Red Cross and target it to Oklahoma Relief. Checks must be written to Oklahoma Relief – Red Cross. *People also can text FOOD to 32333 to give $10 to help with relief efforts. * This is billed to your cell phone account.


----------



## Steve NW WI

hotshot said:


> View attachment 296518
> 
> 
> It's still so clogged up this morning that I-35 north is shut down with traffic 5 miles away. I'd suggest maybe a relief fund donation, if you can.
> 
> Here's a picture I took when it was stalled out & grinding. Sounded like a freight train, even vibrating the ground.
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY - Donations will be accepted at the News 9 Studios located at 7401 N. Kelley Avenue in Oklahoma City. Items needed include water, gloves, boots, toiletries, power bars and Gatorade. Cash will also be accepted.
> 
> News 9 will turn donated cash over to the Red Cross and target it to Oklahoma Relief. Checks must be written to Oklahoma Relief – Red Cross. *People also can text FOOD to 32333 to give $10 to help with relief efforts. * This is billed to your cell phone account.



Done.

A couple other donation sites I've seen: text REDCROSS to 90999 for $10 donation to the Red Cross, text STORM to 80888 to give $10 to the Salvation Army. The one in hotshot's post is the Oklahoma City Food Bank by the way (FOOD to 32333).

I'm not real big on texting, but it sure is an easy way to send a few dollars to those in need of it.

Thoughts and prayers are with everyone down there.


----------



## Mastermind

I don't have a cell phone......my wife uses Straight Talk. I'm not sure if we can text a donation or not. I'll be using the Red Cross address.......

I'm heartbroken thinking about the damage to all those families lives.


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> dan, hotshot, and others affected by this storm, i'm ready, willing, and able to pitch in and help as needed. all i need is to be contacted and some small advance notice. God bless yall.



Ditto. I check in here several times a day.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I didn't realize how big it was til I just googled images of Oklahoma City tornado..... that is huge.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I didn't realize how big it was til I just googled images of Oklahoma City tornado..... that is huge.



OK grows the biggest tornadoes around I think... 
That sucker was almost 2 miles wide at one point!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> OK grows the biggest tornadoes around I think...
> That sucker was almost 2 miles wide at one point!!!



I'd venture an opinion that 2 miles wide doesn't qualify as a "point". More like a bulge. or something.


Tarry On..


----------



## RVALUE

Just got through tieing a string to two 9 inch branches above (50 feet) my bedroom. My wife pointed out that it was above her side of the bed, ..........

Need a different set and take them the rest of the way out.


----------



## chadihman

My heart sank when I heard about the storm. My thoughts and prayers are with all affected.


----------



## sawnami

One of our employees' parents live in Moore. The 1999 tornado completely destroyed their house. They rebuildt where the original house sat. This tornado completely destroyed their house again. He showed me a before picture with the tornado about 15 miles in the distance and an after with the entire area flattened. There is hardly anything there to clean up. It's just gone.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> One of our employees' parents live in Moore. The 1999 tornado completely destroyed their house. They rebuildt where the original house sat. This tornado completely destroyed their house again. He showed me a before picture with the tornado about 15 miles in the distance and an after with the entire area flattened. There is hardly anything there to clean up. It's just gone.



They gonna sell the lot? Or rebuild again?


----------



## sawnami

That's a good question. I think I'd be out on rebuilding there again.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> That's a good question. I think I'd be out on rebuilding there again.



True... But what are the odds of a third???? 
Gotta be 1 in a million???


----------



## Steve NW WI

Heard on the news that the odds of getting hit by one F5 are that, getting it twice are about one in a trillion. Talk about "lucky", in this case all bad luck.


----------



## srcarr52

sawnami said:


> That's a good question. I think I'd be out on rebuilding there again.



I'd build a bunker!


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> I'd build a bunker!



No kidding!!! But I don't even have a basement!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Apparently FEMA been holding up on grants to build shelters. Say they can't do so unless there is an emergency. Guess they can do so now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> Apparently FEMA been holding up on grants to build shelters. Say they can't do so unless there is an emergency. Guess they can do so now.



People need to start thinking for their selves and not waiting on the Gov. Just saying.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body ever try on e of these. RediGun


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body ever try on e of these. RediGun



I got one...
They rock!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I got one...
> They rock!!!



They are rather handy.


----------



## sawnami

srcarr52 said:


> I'd build a bunker!



Actually the garage floor of the house that they rebuildt had a storm shelter under it. They elected not to use it and evacuated before the tornado got close.


----------



## moody

sawnami said:


> Actually the garage floor of the house that they rebuildt had a storm shelter under it. They elected not to use it and evacuated before the tornado got close.



From what I've seen that was probably a wise choice not to tempt fate.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Actually the garage floor of the house that they rebuildt had a storm shelter under it. They elected not to use it and evacuated before the tornado got close.



No point in using it I ya don't gotta!!!


----------



## old cookie

Pumpkin Nut bread just out of the oven.I will be up another hour or so.come on over.


----------



## Freehand

.. <iframe src="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/media/embed/83309658" width="567" height="345" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> .. <iframe src="http://www.ebaumsworld.com/media/embed/83309658" width="567" height="345" frameborder="0"></iframe>



That is just freaking cool...
Thanks J...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That is just freaking cool...
> Thanks J...



Whats so cool about a blank post.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats so cool about a blank post.:cool2::cool2:



It's what you didn't get to see that was so cool....
Man, did you miss out Kenneth....
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well It isn't a blank page know. That is pretty neat.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well It isn't a blank page know. That is pretty neat.



Those news media folk didn't get what they were looking for out of that granny, did they..!!!
Instead.... 
Granny got her dog back!!!
I loved it!!!


----------



## Freehand

It's good to see so much resilience come from so much adversity. When I first saw that vid I found myself yelling at the screen, "SOMEBODY HELP THAT TOUGH OLD BIRD MOVE THAT PANEL OFF HER DOG!".


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> It's good to see so much resilience come from so much adversity. When I first saw that vid I found myself yelling at the screen, "SOMEBODY HELP THAT TOUGH OLD BIRD MOVE THAT PANEL OFF HER DOG!".



Me too!!! But you'll find the news folks and reporters/media types are a sorry lot, and incapable of doing anything other than their narrow little task in life... 
They really are the sorriest of the stupid... 
I know...
We employ a bunch of em'..


----------



## sawnami

The Salute to Veterans air show is this weekend in Columbia, MO. Always a great show! More than an air show. They take time to honor their guest veterans and always give recognition to each of the residents of the county that gave their lives for our freedom. 

Memorial Day Salute to Veterans- Welcome!


----------



## pdqdl

I may try to go; depends on the rest of my family, of course. 

Anybody else planning to go? I think it would be neat to see a few folks from this thread, since I missed the last GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> It's good to see so much resilience come from so much adversity. When I first saw that vid I found myself yelling at the screen, "SOMEBODY HELP THAT TOUGH OLD BIRD MOVE THAT PANEL OFF HER DOG!".





Hedgerow said:


> Me too!!! But you'll find the news folks and reporters/media types are a sorry lot, and incapable of doing anything other than their narrow little task in life...
> They really are the sorriest of the stupid...
> I know...
> We employ a bunch of em'..



You two said it all sorry lot is the truth


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup d00dz. 


What it iz.


----------



## moody

pdqdl said:


> I may try to go; depends on the rest of my family, of course.
> 
> Anybody else planning to go? I think it would be neat to see a few folks from this thread, since I missed the last GTG.



Don't miss the saw races/ gtg this August its an hour and fifteen minutes north of you


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup d00dz.
> 
> 
> What it iz.



Itz a long wkend.


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup d00dz.
> 
> 
> What it iz.



Sup J???

You get the firewood moved??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Sup J???
> 
> You get the firewood moved??



Nope. I'm busy moving beer.... whoops, I'm sorry, wrong J.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Nope. I'm busy moving beer.... whoops, I'm sorry, wrong J.



You finally knock over that beer truck you been eyeballin'???
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> You finally knock over that beer truck you been eyeballin'???
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, pulled his fifth wheel pin, he's in for a rude awakening when he looks in his mirror.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I may try to go; depends on the rest of my family, of course.
> 
> Anybody else planning to go? I think it would be neat to see a few folks from this thread, since I missed the last GTG.



You weren't there? 


hmmmmmm


----------



## pdqdl

Nope. Spring is a bad time for me. Too busy.

Besides, I am more into cutting trees down than I am into cutting cookies. Nobody gave me any trees to cut up for the last one.


----------



## moody

pdqdl said:


> Nope. Spring is a bad time for me. Too busy.
> 
> Besides, I am more into cutting trees down than I am into cutting cookies. Nobody gave me any trees to cut up for the last one.



Its in August and gtg's are a lot of fun.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Nope. Spring is a bad time for me. Too busy.
> 
> Besides, I am more into cutting trees down than I am into cutting cookies. Nobody gave me any trees to cut up for the last one.



There was plenty of trees for you to cut up at the last one...
They were just horizontal and square...

Didn't have time to watch yer old ass climb a tree...


And possibly hurt yourself... 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I might have argued that one does not get 'rusty' on tree work, but one does. You have to be overly cautious all the time. Those simple miscalc's can be '_detrimental_'.


How some people survive is a mystery.


Tarry on.



Nothing happened, it is just that I made a rookie mistake while in the midst of amateurs, and didn't get hurt. (for once......)


----------



## sawnami

I invited this truck to the next GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I invited this truck to the next GTG.



That is mighty nice of you


----------



## RVALUE

Then I can bring my truck that is similar to Hedgerows.


Fuel on the fly.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> ...
> Didn't have time to watch yer old ass climb a tree...
> 
> 
> And possibly hurt yourself...
> :msp_biggrin:



Ok. I'll admit it. I am kinda slow in a tree. But I'm still alive, too.

Speaking of getting hurt: I was beginning to feeling ill (motion sickness) last week, I got hasty to finish, and the branch knocked the saw out of my hands and I got cuts on my arm from the saw chain. Thank goodness for chain brakes.

It's only the second cut I have ever gotten from a chainsaw in 30 years. Be careful guys. If you don't feel on top of it, I can recommend putting the saw down. I wish I had.


----------



## moody

pdqdl said:


> Ok. I'll admit it. I am kinda slow in a tree. But I'm still alive, too.
> 
> Speaking of getting hurt: I was beginning to feeling ill (motion sickness) last week, I got hasty to finish, and the branch knocked the saw out of my hands and I got cuts on my arm from the saw chain. Thank goodness for chain brakes.
> 
> It's only the second cut I have ever gotten from a chainsaw in 30 years. Be careful guys. If you don't feel on top of it, I can recommend putting the saw down. I wish I had.



I'd like to learn how to climb. I stay in smithville most of the time. Maybe I could watch you somtime:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> I invited this truck to the next GTG.



You went to the air show? Somehow I missed you; it wasn't a very big crowd. I wore my god-awful safety green t-shirt from work, just in case any of you guys might have been there. (The shirts are pretty good for helping my family find me in a crowd, too)

For those that didn't go, it was pretty decent. Small crowds, neat planes, and some decent low altitude flying by old war planes.

I'd post a video, but that doesn't seem to be supported. Here's a couple of pics. (Format is kinda large, you may need to reduce your zoom level to see them.)


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

moody said:


> I'd like to learn how to climb. I stay in smithville most of the time. Maybe I could watch you somtime:msp_rolleyes:



I by no mean am a pro climber but have spent a lot of time in a tree. Its like any skilled trade out there, its something you pick up and progress over time and its a continuous learning process. Also plan on spending lots and lots of $$ over time on equipment. Like people have said, always plan for the worse scenario! Most of all stay safe out there, everyone!


----------



## pdqdl

Here is a link to a video in my dropbox; the four planes in the pics above in motion.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ksumqzevs5wwnp8/4 planes.MOV


----------



## pdqdl

moody said:


> I'd like to learn how to climb. I stay in smithville most of the time. Maybe I could watch you somtime:msp_rolleyes:



Gallatin is only a few miles north of me. My in-laws live just south of Smithville. In fact, my father-in-law used to be the mayor of Gallatin.

Watching me climb is not much different than watching the sloth at the zoo. I don't move fast and I don't fall out. I am pretty good at making a branch go where I want it to go.


----------



## moody

pdqdl said:


> Gallatin is only a few miles north of me. My in-laws live just south of Smithville.
> 
> Watching me climb is not much different than watching the sloth at the zoo. I don't move fast and I don't fall out. I am pretty good at making a branch go where I want it to go.



Moving fast doesn't mean you're always the first one finished. More of a chess game rather than Olympic triathlon. It's easier to watch a slower target anyways:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> You went to the air show? Somehow I missed you; it wasn't a very big crowd. I wore my god-awful safety green t-shirt from work, just in case any of you guys might have been there.



Nice pics!

We rode the bikes up Sunday. Nice way to go since we get to park 100' from the front gate:msp_smile: 

I took a couple too :rolleyes2:

These AT-6 Texans are an amazing statement of American engineering technology. The design is 75 years old and they are still used by the air forces of 22 countries.





A T-28B Trojan





A PV-2 Harpoon





A BT-13 Vultee Valiant





It was a great show despite the sequestration fiasco grounding all military participation.:msp_mad:

They didn't stop to think about the hundreds of millions of dollars that is costing the economies of the hosting cities. San Diego, Ft Lauderdale, San Francisco, and New York City Fleet Weeks draw an enormous number of people let alone the air base air shows across the country.


----------



## Hedgerow

Nice pics Steve...


----------



## pdqdl

*"Dropbox"*

does anybody else here use Dropbox? It allows you to share files between computers and the internet.

Here are all my pics from the airshow, in case anybody wants to go there without driving: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fhpjta22l4sd40h/s55cw9xuS9

EDIT: I just discovered that Dropbox is dropping some of the pixels on my pictures. If you want a higher resolution picture of any of this stuff, just let me know. Otherwise, the pics are all better than can be seen in the link above.


----------



## RVALUE

All this positive stuff, and I need to drop a bit of sadness. Just a bit. My 372 is a bit ill.



Tarry on.


----------



## RVALUE

That would be a sickness not injury.

Happened all of a sudden on a 35 inch maple.

Runs at fast idle, and won't idle down. Did something come loose? simple? 

Wish I knew a saw shop.


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> That would be a sickness not injury.
> 
> Happened all of a sudden on a 35 inch maple.
> 
> Runs at fast idle, and won't idle down. Did something come loose? simple?
> 
> Wish I knew a saw shop.



It's got a torn intake boot or something of the like I figure.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That would be a sickness not injury.
> 
> Happened all of a sudden on a 35 inch maple.
> 
> Runs at fast idle, and won't idle down. Did something come loose? simple?
> 
> Wish I knew a saw shop.



You know where I am if ya don't feel like taking it apart... Bout 15 minutes to check it for something visible...


----------



## pdqdl

When they idle fast on me, I look for a small air leak; lean burn!


----------



## RVALUE

Intake boot, that would be the worst that would be acceptable.....


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> does anybody else here use Dropbox? It allows you to share files between computers and the internet.
> 
> Here are all my pics from the airshow, in case anybody wants to go there without driving: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fhpjta22l4sd40h/s55cw9xuS9



Great group of pics and videos!:msp_thumbup: Thanks for sharing David!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice pictures guys. Hope every body had a great Memorial Day wkend.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> That would be a sickness not injury.
> 
> Happened all of a sudden on a 35 inch maple.
> 
> Runs at fast idle, and won't idle down. Did something come loose? simple?
> 
> Wish I knew a saw shop.



One of my 200T's started running WAY faster than normal idle last week. It turns out that one of my goons had yanked on the saw so hard he broke an anti-vibe mount, and the whole saw was repositioning itself relative to the throttle trigger.

Just something else to check, I guess.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> One of my 200T's started running WAY faster than normal idle last week. It turns out that one of my goons had yanked on the saw so hard he broke an anti-vibe mount, and the whole saw was repositioning itself relative to the throttle trigger.
> 
> Just something else to check, I guess.



That would be a long drive to KC, but ok, I guess.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> That would be a long drive to KC, but ok, I guess.....



Not that far did you get your 346 working.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

I finished the maple with the 346. Unfortunately on big wood, it burns my left hand. 

Cuts decent. Drools oil. 

Almost every saw I have is sick. (and out of chains.)  

I really need to retire.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I finished the maple with the 346. Unfortunately on big wood, it burns my left hand.
> 
> Cuts decent. Drools oil.
> 
> Almost every saw I have is sick. (and out of chains.)
> 
> I really need to retire.



What about the 757??? You didn't kill it did you???


----------



## RVALUE

The 372 breathes life again, like the trooper that it is. 

Mechanic error. Just prior to the GTG ( that would be Freehand's) someone put on a piston and jug. seems it came loose. Warranty. 

The stock 757 runs well, and the rest are average. 

Never finished working on the slingered 757. Or the 2100s, or the 3120. or the other 346s, or the 034s, or the 357s, or the 610, or the other lay arounds.


Tarry on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> The 372 breathes life again, like the trooper that it is.
> 
> Mechanic error. Just prior to the GTG ( that would be Freehand's) someone put on a piston and jug. seems it came loose. Warranty.
> 
> The stock 757 runs well, and the rest are average.
> 
> Never finished working on the slingered 757. Or the 2100s, or the 3120. or the other 346s, or the 034s, or the 357s, or the 610, or the other lay arounds.
> 
> 
> Tarry on.



Matt and others want to take on a project each? I know some about the 034 I would take on one or two of those.  

I don't have but one saw on the bench a 066 I'm going to go thru, I put that project on hold till I purchase the pipe software and learn how to use it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl

757... Would that be a Shindaiwa? I have one those that is dead too. Needs a piston, cylinder, and TLC. 

Any general advice specific to Shinny?


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> 757... Would that be a Shindaiwa? I have one those that is dead too. Needs a piston, cylinder, and TLC.
> 
> Any general advice specific to Shinny?



Yup... They got no business at a tree service company...
Just send it to me...
Too quirky for that kind of use...
Sorta like a BMW...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt and others want to take on a project each? I know some about the 034 I would take on one or two of those.
> 
> I don't have but one saw on the bench a 066 I'm going to go thru, I put that project on hold till I purchase the pipe software and learn how to use it. :hmm3grin2orange:



I need a pipe too stephen... Think 50 cc...
Other than that, I can offer no help whatsoever...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I need a pipe too stephen... Think 50 cc...
> Other than that, I can offer no help whatsoever...



x 2:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> I need a pipe too stephen... Think 50 cc...
> Other than that, I can offer no help whatsoever...



Speaking of pipes, it's time to start bugging Steve for one of those teakettle pipes……..Gotta ms 200 it'd look real good on…….:big_smile:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I need a pipe too stephen... Think 50 cc...
> Other than that, I can offer no help whatsoever...



I was going to buy the pipe software but it wouldn't run on these phone or Ipad, so I bought a HP win 8 machine the other day it should run on this thing.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Speaking of pipes, it's time to start bugging Steve for one of those teakettle pipes……..Gotta ms 200 it'd look real good on…….:big_smile:



I have had my eye out for one of those as well. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Speaking of pipes, it's time to start bugging Steve for one of those teakettle pipes……..Gotta ms 200 it'd look real good on…….:big_smile:





Work Saw Collector said:


> I have had my eye out for one of those as well. :msp_biggrin:



My source traded the rest of the pipes that he had to a guy in California that's doing a radical mod on a couple of his GoPeds. He says one of them should top out at a little over 50 MPH:msp_scared: I think he's got a death wish.

Believe it or not, my pipe would probably be too small for a MS200. It matches the little XL specs almost right on the nose.

There's a kart racer at work that said he'd loan me a slider pipe and an extrude-honed Walbro to try on one if my 100cc saws. He's pretty good at making promises and not carrying through with them though so I'm not going to hold my breath. I'd like to get one of the Parilla's that he changed out when he went to water-cooled engines.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... They got no business at a tree service company...
> Just send it to me...
> Too quirky for that kind of use...
> Sorta like a BMW...



It occurs to me that you may be afflicted by CAD...Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder.


I too am plagued by a similar problem: Chainsaw Abuse Dystrophy. 
In the end, it's going to get all my saws and make them useless. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> My source traded the rest of the pipes that he had to a guy in California that's doing a radical mod on a couple of his GoPeds. He says one of them should top out at a little over 50 MPH:msp_scared: I think he's got a death wish.
> 
> Believe it or not, my pipe would probably be too small for a MS200. It matches the little XL specs almost right on the nose.
> 
> There's a kart racer at work that said he'd loan me a slider pipe and an extrude-honed Walbro to try on one if my 100cc saws. He's pretty good at making promises and not carrying through with them though so I'm not going to hold my breath. I'd like to get one of the Parilla's that he changed out when he went to water-cooled engines.





:sad4:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> :sad4:



Just get a pipe for a pocket bike, fill it with sand, and bend it to suit...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> The 372 breathes life again, like the trooper that it is.
> 
> Mechanic error. Just prior to the GTG ( that would be Freehand's) someone put on a piston and jug. seems it came loose. Warranty.
> 
> The stock 757 runs well, and the rest are average.
> 
> Never finished working on the slingered 757. Or the 2100s, or the 3120. or the other 346s, or the 034s, or the 357s, or the 610, or the other lay arounds.
> 
> 
> Tarry on.



I need the slinger'd 757... I think I know what's wrong with it...
Who has it?, and will you trust me with it???
:hmm3grin2orange:

I hear tell it was a good runner, but I've never got to run it...:msp_unsure:


----------



## RVALUE

I know that there have been some tall tales told here. And I have not be short of being involved.

However, here is one you'll find hard to believe:

I took down about 9 70-80 feet tall trees today. All but two were dead. In one of the live ones, (I had seen it) was a widowmaker. 

When the tree started to go, I forgot about the limb, (a 4 or 5 incher) and it pegged me in the top of the head.

Now here is the hard to believe part: I was wearing a hardhat. :msp_scared: No perceivable damage. I may be a little more sore tomorrow, but none the worse for wear. 

Now the part you might believe: I didn't wear a hardhat the entire rest of the day.



Tarry on.


----------



## RVALUE

Clarification:

I did wear a hardhat "some" of the rest of the day, but not the 'entire' rest of the day.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I need the slinger'd 757... I think I know what's wrong with it...
> Who has it?, and will you trust me with it???
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I hear tell it was a good runner, but I've never got to run it...:msp_unsure:



When Kenneth comes to visit, he could fetch it back to you. You know he comes to visit quite often.


----------



## RVALUE

I've got to send my 346 back to the drawing board. It burns the hair off my "forward" hand. Too hot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> When Kenneth comes to visit, he could fetch it back to you. You know he comes to visit quite often.



Cool he comes to visit you, and blasts right past me? :bang:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> When Kenneth comes to visit, he could fetch it back to you. You know he comes to visit quite often.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool he comes to visit you, and blasts right past me? :bang:



I came threw that area and neither one of you were there.:bang:otstir:otstir:


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> ...
> 
> When the tree started to go, I forgot about the limb, (a 4 or 5 incher) and it pegged me in the top of the head.
> 
> Now here is the hard to believe part: I was wearing a hardhat. :msp_scared: No perceivable damage. I may be a little more sore tomorrow, but none the worse for wear.



There is a reason for this outcome. _You have already used up all your bad luck._


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I came threw that area and neither one of you were there.:bang:otstir:otstir:


I don't recall seeing you around my place. Ain't that far from them others


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I know that there have been some tall tales told here. And I have not be short of being involved.
> 
> However, here is one you'll find hard to believe:
> 
> I took down about 9 70-80 feet tall trees today. All but two were dead. In one of the live ones, (I had seen it) was a widowmaker.
> 
> When the tree started to go, I forgot about the limb, (a 4 or 5 incher) and it pegged me in the top of the head.
> 
> Now here is the hard to believe part: I was wearing a hardhat. :msp_scared: No perceivable damage. I may be a little more sore tomorrow, but none the worse for wear.
> 
> Now the part you might believe: I didn't wear a hardhat the entire rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarry on.




Glad to hear your ok. Did it knock some sence in to you?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> When Kenneth comes to visit, he could fetch it back to you. You know he comes to visit quite often.



I'll probably just come get it myself...
I'll get old waiting on these guys...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> There is a reason for this outcome. _You have already used up all your bad luck._



Too bad you are a scholar and not a prophet.


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> I don't recall seeing you around my place. Ain't that far from them others



You'd have to look up to see him. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> You'd have to look up to see him. :msp_biggrin:



dats okay. i've always looked up to kenneth anyway. three different ways :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> I know that there have been some tall tales told here. And I have not be short of being involved.
> 
> However, here is one you'll find hard to believe:
> 
> I took down about 9 70-80 feet tall trees today. All but two were dead. In one of the live ones, (I had seen it) was a widowmaker.
> 
> When the tree started to go, I forgot about the limb, (a 4 or 5 incher) and it pegged me in the top of the head.
> 
> Now here is the hard to believe part: I was wearing a hardhat. :msp_scared: No perceivable damage. I may be a little more sore tomorrow, but none the worse for wear.
> 
> Now the part you might believe: I didn't wear a hardhat the entire rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarry on.



i just actually read this. i'm guilty of skimming posts. 
glad to hear you're okay. how's the hardhat doing? i don't figure it was an accident you had that hat on. sounds like you were listening to wisdome. also, regarding the rest of the day, why where a hardhat when the tree is on the ground? just sayin


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I'll probably just come get it myself...
> I'll get old waiting on these guys...
> :msp_sneaky:



When?



Dan can we call this a mini GTG (saw Swap)?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> When?
> 
> 
> 
> Dan can we call this a mini GTG (saw Swap)?



I'm thinking soon...


----------



## jonsered raket

Just picked up some 2159s and man ive never seen the chain catch in this spot :what:
View attachment 297836





Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> Just picked up some 2159s and man ive never seen the chain catch in this spot :what:
> View attachment 297836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



:msp_w00t: I bet that's real affective at catching the chain after it slaps your leg, arm's and hands


----------



## jonsered raket

moody said:


> :msp_w00t: I bet that's real affective at catching the chain after it slaps your leg, arm's and hands



And it came from a dealer....... I can tell thet had tank off, they have wrong hardware everywhere. Supposed parts saw that runs great and looks great. It needs a 65 dollar tank and $18 top cover. Pretty dang lazy dealer and I got it for 80 bucks  

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> And it came from a dealer....... I can tell thet had tank off, they have wrong hardware everywhere. Supposed parts saw that runs great and looks great. It needs a 65 dollar tank and $18 top cover. Pretty dang lazy dealer and I got it for 80 bucks
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Does he have any other part saws laying around? :wink2: I need a 2145 top cover


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Just picked up some 2159s and man ive never seen the chain catch in this spot :what:
> View attachment 297836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I seen a 028 on ebay today with the chain catcher mounted the same way.


----------



## RVALUE

I had a very nice visitor today.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I had a very nice visitor today.



Sponge bob stop by did he?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I had a very nice visitor today.



:hmm3grin2orange: yep and I got to check out a cool shop.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: yep and I got to check out a cool shop.



Hey stephen, you got a saw comin' soon, that I'm gonna do my best to trade you out of...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hey stephen, you got a saw comin' soon, that I'm gonna do my best to trade you out of...:msp_thumbup:



From where? I got saws all over.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> From where? I got saws all over.



It's a partner p65...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rburg

Does it look as good as the one Randy had at Terry's last summer?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It's a partner p65...:msp_thumbup:



Maybe I need to call you.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Does it look as good as the one Randy had at Terry's last summer?



One and the same..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> One and the same..



I think I seen it before.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think I seen it before.



I know I seen some videos of it.


----------



## rburg

That is a fun saw to run for a few minutes at least. Anti-vibe definitely wasn't the best on those saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know I seen some videos of it.



It was one of the 4 cube build off saws from TN last year... 
It didn't win, but I always thought it had character...
And ran pretty damn good too!!!!
And yes... It'll vibrate the fingernails off yer hands...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bad weather in OK tonight maybe twister over at Locus Grove.


----------



## RVALUE

I'll set the 757 on the porch, it'll be at Hedgerows in 30 minutes.


----------



## RVALUE

I hope supercabs has a roaming plan, or he won't be posting.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I hope supercabs has a roaming plan, or he won't be posting.



no power very little battery left, just thought I'd drop in and say we are all ok here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> no power very little battery left, just thought I'd drop in and say we are all ok here.



Did one touch down in Locust Grove??
Or just butt kicking wind??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Did one touch down in Locust Grove??
> Or just butt kicking wind??



I think there were four between here and tulsa lsat night. They are saying more tonight. I been cutting today has a bunch of big walnut limbs down and one tree. The power is back on, I'm charging batteries and making coffee getting ready for the power to go out tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think there were four between here and tulsa lsat night. They are saying more tonight. I been cutting today has a bunch of big walnut limbs down and one tree. The power is back on, I'm charging batteries and making coffee getting ready for the power to go out tonight.



Levi and I can zip down there tomorrow if ya need some assistance cleaning up...
You got my phone #...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I can zip down there tomorrow if ya need some assistance cleaning up...
> You got my phone #...



Cool offer, I hope we don't have any problems.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hang in there my hillbilly friends. The noon news is squawking about the chances for more bad stuff down that way today.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I can zip down there tomorrow if ya need some assistance cleaning up...
> You got my phone #...



By all means......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> By all means......



Was he talking storm clean up or shop cleaning?


----------



## RVALUE

Clean your act up?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Was he talking storm clean up or shop cleaning?



You guys are on yer own as far as shop cleaning...


----------



## RVALUE

Ok, but my floor is full of old junky saws, can't even stumble around.

Guess I'll look to plan 'B'.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We just finished making a double batch of no-bakes, now I guess we are as ready for the storm as posable.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Ok, but my floor is full of old junky saws, can't even stumble around.
> 
> Guess I'll look to plan 'B'.



If there's 757's, I'll be down to inspect...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> If there's 757's, I'll be down to inspect...



Too late, snooze you lose.


----------



## RVALUE

Boat anchors.


----------



## RVALUE

It was very gracious of "x" not to make fun of me having so many fewer saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

All good here last night just rain.


----------



## Lurch2

All good here. Lost power over night. Still raining.


----------



## RVALUE

Apparently the worst here was me getting my head bit off, and butt chewed out for 'waking her up'.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Apparently the worst here was me getting my head bit off, and butt chewed out for 'waking her up'.



The thunder was doing a good job of waking us up every hour on the hour last night...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Weather up here is just too damn hot.


----------



## twochains

All good in N. Central Arkansas. Still storming but looks like most went North and South of us. I think Little Rock got ALOT of rain!.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> The thunder was doing a good job of waking us up every hour on the hour last night...



I don't wake up for thunder. In fact, I really like to go to sleep listening to rain and thunderstorms. I suspect that someday I will get hit by a tornado and calmly wake up in some other state.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I don't wake up for thunder. In fact, I really like to go to sleep listening to rain and thunderstorms. I suspect that someday I will get hit by a tornado and calmly wake up in some other state.



Rain makes for mud...


----------



## Freehand

I don't want to alarm you Matt, but your saw's incontinence really needs some professional medical advice.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Anyone talk to Stumpy lately? Hows he doin?


----------



## old cookie

I am thinken someone has been watchen way to much swamplogger.Not saying any names.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I don't want to alarm you Matt, but your saw's incontinence really needs some professional medical advice.:msp_ohmy:



Yeah... I gotta do sumpthin about that...


----------



## Hedgerow

Milled some pecan today after being stuck...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> Milled some pecan today after being stuck...




Bring a few chunks to KY with ya this fall.  ::thumbsup::


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Rain makes for mud...



Haaaaaa that is realy not that funny Matt what were you thinking,



Freehand said:


> I don't want to alarm you Matt, but your saw's incontinence really needs some professional medical advice.:msp_ohmy:
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:





Hedgerow said:


> Milled some pecan today after being stuck...


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Bring a few chunks to KY with ya this fall.  ::thumbsup::



Sure! 

Did you get some when you were down??
I was wondering that the other day... I got a bunch of it...
This years surprise find has been maple...
Not awesome firewood, but dries fast and burns HOT...
It'll mix well with hedge...


----------



## RVALUE

That durn 346 wouldn't start yesterday,


----------



## RVALUE

That is before I gave up.

I did two dumb things yesterday. So I was at about 10 % of my normal pitiful self.

Left hand kind of 'slow'.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Haaaaaa that is realy not that funny Matt what were you thinking,



Both of the 5100's got plastered... Levi was hosing his off when I got that pic..
We were cutting in a freaking swamp yesterday and got the trailer stuck.. 
Made a hell of a mess getting out of there...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That durn 346 wouldn't start yesterday,



Was it out of gas???
:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Was it out of gas???
> :msp_wink:



Switch still off?:wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Switch still off?:wink2:



Flooded???
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hedgerow said:


> Sure!
> 
> Did you get some when you were down??
> I was wondering that the other day... I got a bunch of it...
> This years surprise find has been maple...
> Not awesome firewood, but dries fast and burns HOT...
> It'll mix well with hedge...





Yeap, we got some that Sunday morning just before we left. I'm about halfway thru what I got though.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Flooded???
> :msp_biggrin:


Did you pull the rope?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeap, we got some that Sunday morning just before we left. I'm about halfway thru what I got though.



Well I got more where that came from...
Will throw some in the truck, car, or van...
Whatever it may be... 
Might have to be a truck with the theme being pie and big saws!!
I need to mill a hedge cant for Wiggs to play in too...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Well I got more where that came from...
> Will throw some in the truck, car, or van...
> Whatever it may be...
> Might have to be a truck with the theme being pie and big saws!!
> I need to mill a hedge cant for Wiggs to play in too...:msp_wink:



Make sure it is about three years old It will be tough to mill might be better to use Freehands method. seemed to work well for the stair treads I made.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Make sure it is about three years old It will be tough to mill might be better to use Freehands method. seemed to work well for the stair treads I made.



The piece of pecan I milled yesterday was 48" across or so, so I did use freehand's method to get it to 27" so my mill would reach across... 
It works surprisingly well!!!
That burly piece of stuff was stupid hard to mill... Real marbly grain..
They weigh 150 pounds a piece...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Both of the 5100's got plastered... Levi was hosing his off when I got that pic..
> We were cutting in a freaking swamp yesterday and got the trailer stuck..
> Made a hell of a mess getting out of there...



I think 5100s just love mud. Somewhere I've got a pic from last year or the year before where I did the same. Saw wasn't such a big deal, but cleaning the chaps, helmet (was a bowl full of mud when I was done) and an open (DOH!) toolbox sucked butt.

I hate mud.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Hedgerow said:


> I need to mill a hedge cant for Wiggs to play in too...:msp_wink:



Bring it on over here & I'll let you cut it on the bandsaw mill.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> ...so I did use freehand's method to get it to 27" so my mill would reach across...
> It works surprisingly well!!!



I'm sure the cunning linguist appreciates your surprise. :msp_scared: oke: :jawdrop:

Is that kinda like, "You don't sweat much for a fat girl!"?


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Lurch2

THiRD page? wow


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> THiRD page? wow



Resting...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## pdqdl

I wish!


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I wish!



Not a chance...
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> I wish!



Wish what?opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

I'd admit to one of my ailments, but you guys would never let me hear the end of it. :msp_w00t:



The saw started for Stephen, then nothing for me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I'd admit to one of my ailments, but you guys would never let me hear the end of it. :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> The saw started for Stephen, then nothing for me.



You have ailments.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## cobey

Hope everyone is doing well, need to have Matt show me how to make chain :msp_biggrin: been cutting storm trees at my church so I get a little saw action :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Showme

*Gtg*

I've lost track of when and where the next GTG is going to be. Anything locked down?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> I've lost track of when and where the next GTG is going to be. Anything locked down?



Jasper, AR
October 19


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> The saw started for Stephen, then nothing for me.



When Stephen lights a cigarette and reaches for the pull rope, it will start in sheer fear of him. :msp_wink:


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> Jasper, AR
> October 19



Nice, I enjoyed the last one in Jasper so this goes on the calendar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I'd admit to one of my ailments, but you guys would never let me hear the end of it. :msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> The saw started for Stephen, then nothing for me.





sawnami said:


> When Stephen lights a cigarette and reaches for the pull rope, it will start in sheer fear of him. :msp_wink:




I have the touch for small engines (sometimes) women not so much  its a ok trade off I guess.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll drink one for you Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Enjoy!!!


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> When Stephen lights a cigarette and reaches for the pull rope, it will start in sheer fear of him. :msp_wink:




Perhaps it will only be starting in shear-fear of him? Those flywheel keys don't last forever. :lifter:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,no posts for over 24 hours.:msp_sad: I finished splitting a big load of american elm around 9o pm tonight. I couldn't turn it down,curb side and they loaded it. I did block it up to suit me though,about twenty minutes of sawing and I was headed home. It will make some good day wood,mixed with some hedge.


----------



## old cookie

Nothing wrong with elm . I like standing dead bark falling off. Makes a nice quick fire.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,no posts for over 24 hours.:msp_sad: I finished splitting a big load of american elm around 9o pm tonight. I couldn't turn it down,curb side and they loaded it. I did block it up to suit me though,about twenty minutes of sawing and I was headed home. It will make some good day wood,mixed with some hedge.



Bout 9 more loads and you'll have your supply licked Jim!


----------



## teacherman

*Sorry I missed teh GTG*

Sorry we weren't able to make it to the GTG last time. Promise we will come. I'll have a cool pic or three to post soon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Working on a Hesston 5540 why I wait till last minute every year.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Working on a Hesston 5540 why I wait till last minute every year.



It's called procrastination.never fix anything today that you can put off untill tomorrow. Besides you have been busy fixing chainsaws and quilting,which is way more fun.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup guys. 


Any of you know of any big junk yards down yer way....?? I'm looking for a roof/headliner for a 91-94 Cavalier (coupe). I've called a lot of places around here (along with other states in the Northeast) and not one junkyard has a parts Cavalier, anywhere. Cars rot out so bad up in this region with the salt - one junk yard here in NY told me the oldest vehicle they had there was an '02 Mailbu. That's NY for ya. 


If you guys can think of a place lemme know!


----------



## cobey

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> 
> Any of you know of any big junk yards down yer way....?? I'm looking for a roof/headliner for a 91-94 Cavalier (coupe). I've called a lot of places around here (along with other states in the Northeast) and not one junkyard has a parts Cavalier, anywhere. Cars rot out so bad up in this region with the salt - one junk yard here in NY told me the oldest vehicle they had there was an '02 Mailbu. That's NY for ya.
> 
> 
> If you guys can think of a place lemme know!


yo might search joplin mo. salvage yards on the computer, one's called west 7th street, should be cars some cars there for sure!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve "sawnami" would know for sure.... Where to find what you seek...


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> yo might search joplin mo. salvage yards on the computer, one's called west 7th street, should be cars some cars there for sure!



That's not a salvage yard, that's hedgerows parking lot.....


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> That's not a salvage yard, that's hedgerows parking lot.....



When you headed this way Dan?
Or do I need to come pick up your red non running saw...
I promise not to ruin it too bad...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

I will be going North in the not to distant future. (in lunar terms.)


----------



## Hedgerow

How much wood can a recon hold???
Levi decided to find out today...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It looks full.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It looks full.



He managed to fit 2 logs worth on there as I was splitting...
Bet I put a total of 6 hours on the splitter today...


----------



## john taliaferro

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It looks full.


 Yes it does ,i got some rear axles from cars they make nice 1000 lb trailers .


----------



## Mo. Jim

john taliaferro said:


> Yes it does ,i got some rear axles from cars they make nice 1000 lb trailers .



John,I'm looking for one with the coil springs to mount a log splitter on.


----------



## sawnami

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> 
> Any of you know of any big junk yards down yer way....?? I'm looking for a roof/headliner for a 91-94 Cavalier (coupe). I've called a lot of places around here (along with other states in the Northeast) and not one junkyard has a parts Cavalier, anywhere. Cars rot out so bad up in this region with the salt - one junk yard here in NY told me the oldest vehicle they had there was an '02 Mailbu. That's NY for ya.
> 
> 
> If you guys can think of a place lemme know!



Might be able to find one. The challenge is having them remove it without breaking the hard foam backing. There are a couple of yards here that let you remove the parts yourself. I'd be glad to see if they have one and take it out. You have to remove the seats to get the headliner in and out without damaging it on some cars. The cost of shipping for that size of item might be high unless you could pick it up at a GTG. Let me know if you want me to check it out. If the backing is good, you can get the material with the soft foam already attached at a fabric store or trim shop.


----------



## sawnami

Went to an auction yesterday to buy some John Deere parts lawn tractors. They had around 15 small Stihl and Husky parts saws that I was going to check out but they sold them while I was loading. I guess $3 apiece was probably too much to pay anyway 

I did buy a bunch of Snap-On tools for less than Harbor Freight prices though. :msp_rolleyes:

To give you an example of how big it was, they had 350 lawn tractors, 80 push mowers, and around 200 trimmers. :msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

sawnami said:


> Might be able to find one. The challenge is having them remove it without breaking the hard foam backing. There are a couple of yards here that let you remove the parts yourself. I'd be glad to see if they have one and take it out. You have to remove the seats to get the headliner in and out without damaging it on some cars. The cost of shipping for that size of item might be high unless you could pick it up at a GTG. Let me know if you want me to check it out. If the backing is good, you can get the material with the soft foam already attached at a fabric store or trim shop.




Yeah like you said, sometimes those headliners are a real pain to get in and out without removing the seats. And what I'm really looking for is the hard foam backing, the used headliner cloth has very little value to me. My headliner foam backing started to dry rot really bad and it was just breaking apart in pieces. I had to cut it out, now all I have is a metal roof inside. 

Steve if you could find one I'd SO appreciate it buddy. I talked to a guy in Pittsburgh who professionally restores interior, and all he needs is a headliner panel in "okay shape or better". When I have my hands on a panel I'm gonna take a road trip to this dude's shop and have the the whole thing redone (Pittsburgh is pretty far away - a little over 4 hrs - but it's the closest place to me that actually does interior auto work). I'd more than likey bite the bullet on having ya ship it (provided you can get yer hands on one). And to be more specific, my Cavalier has a sunroof - I'm gonna call the guy I spoke with at the interior shop and see if he'd rather have one with a sunroof hole cut in it or not - I'm guessing he won't mind either way but I'll check just to be sure. 

Believe it or not, the thought of having a new headliner panel and newly done headliner installed in this car is terribly exciting, lol. Steve if you can help me buddy I'll be greatly in your debt. 

--
Edit: I'm pretty sure when I cut my old headliner out, the panel/foam backing went down the insides of the B pilars. If it's too big of a chore, feel free to tell me to find one on my own. I don't want ya to feel ya hafta get caught up in a frustrating project for some goofball up north and his 92 Cavalier!


----------



## WoodChuck'r




----------



## RVALUE

Don't you have any Mexicans that can sew up a new one?


:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

I had an '85 cavalier.

I'd like to say it was a chick magnet, but all I got was married.........

$ 9518 new. top of the line.


----------



## moody

RVALUE said:


> I had an '85 cavalier.
> 
> I'd like to say it was a chick magnet, but all I got was married.........
> 
> $ 9518 new. top of the line.



I went terrace jumpin in a cavalier. We knew it wouldn't hold together past 60 So we wouldn't get too hurt.  Best fun $200 bucks could buy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


>



I don't see a thing Wrong with that head liner it looks great from Kansas.:msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

Is'nt the headliner the piece of fabric on the roof with beer stains on it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is a nice clean looking '92 Cavalier.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Is'nt the headliner the piece of fabric on the roof with beer stains on it?



opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Went to an auction yesterday to buy some John Deere parts lawn tractors. They had around 15 small Stihl and Husky parts saws that I was going to check out but they sold them while I was loading. I guess $3 apiece was probably too much to pay anyway
> 
> I did buy a bunch of Snap-On tools for less than Harbor Freight prices though. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> To give you an example of how big it was, they had 350 lawn tractors, 80 push mowers, and around 200 trimmers. :msp_w00t:



Don't you hate it when you miss a bargain. :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hedgerow

I don't think I've seen one in that good a shape in a while...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I don't think I've seen one in that good a shape in a while...



It wouldn't be if it ever came to Missouri:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lumberjackchef

A couple pics of our latest venture...

Scored a good deal on a used little bandsaw mill (with trailer package), nothing special but with some mods the central machinery 21" bandmill works pretty darn good.

Darick with the mill





A little cedar




Some pine Beams for our latest project -The Fantasy Tree House-




The Framing Begins




Always wanted to learn timber framing so I can build me a house. Man it sure is challenging, but it is a blast! More pics to come. We have a hollowed out 32"sycamore for the entry. We carved out an opening for the door and there will be a ladder going up into the floor of the house. It will have a covered 3x9 deck with cedar railing and an airplane tail sticking out of the roof(like it crashed)with the support posts under the deck carved into airplane propellers, and miscl. carvings throughout! It will be a unique piece.

Sketch of frame


----------



## sawnami

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah like you said, sometimes those headliners are a real pain to get in and out without removing the seats. And what I'm really looking for is the hard foam backing, the used headliner cloth has very little value to me. My headliner foam backing started to dry rot really bad and it was just breaking apart in pieces. I had to cut it out, now all I have is a metal roof inside.
> 
> Steve if you could find one I'd SO appreciate it buddy. I talked to a guy in Pittsburgh who professionally restores interior, and all he needs is a headliner panel in "okay shape or better". When I have my hands on a panel I'm gonna take a road trip to this dude's shop and have the the whole thing redone (Pittsburgh is pretty far away - a little over 4 hrs - but it's the closest place to me that actually does interior auto work). I'd more than likey bite the bullet on having ya ship it (provided you can get yer hands on one). And to be more specific, my Cavalier has a sunroof - I'm gonna call the guy I spoke with at the interior shop and see if he'd rather have one with a sunroof hole cut in it or not - I'm guessing he won't mind either way but I'll check just to be sure.
> 
> Believe it or not, the thought of having a new headliner panel and newly done headliner installed in this car is terribly exciting, lol. Steve if you can help me buddy I'll be greatly in your debt.
> 
> --
> Edit: I'm pretty sure when I cut my old headliner out, the panel/foam backing went down the insides of the B pilars. If it's too big of a chore, feel free to tell me to find one on my own. I don't want ya to feel ya hafta get caught up in a frustrating project for some goofball up north and his 92 Cavalier!



I'll start looking. That's a very nice looking Z-24.  I see why you want to take the time to make it right.


----------



## twochains

Has Stumpy come back on grid yet? If anybody talks to him...I'm needing some stuff pretty bad and would like to give him first shot at some work. He can PM. me if he doesn't want to show up on here or he has my #. 

Hedgerow- man if ya hear from him, please let him know I would like his assistance. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## wendell

WoodChuck'r said:


> Any of you know of any big junk yards down yer way....?? I'm looking for a roof/headliner for a 91-94 Cavalier (coupe). I've called a lot of places around here (along with other states in the Northeast) and not one junkyard has a parts Cavalier, anywhere. Cars rot out so bad up in this region with the salt - one junk yard here in NY told me the oldest vehicle they had there was an '02 Mailbu. That's NY for ya.



I know you posted pics but I just want to confirm that you are going to all of this work for a Cavalier, not a Corvette? :msp_scared:


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I don't think I've seen one in that good a shape in a while...



I don't recall them looking that good new!!


----------



## RVALUE

Where is the 'ouch' button?


----------



## WoodChuck'r

wendell said:


> I know you posted pics but I just want to confirm that you are going to all of this work for a Cavalier, not a Corvette? :msp_scared:




I get a lot of chit many friends of mine about the fact that my summer car is a Cavalier - it ain't the first time I've heard that!!  

Truth is, I bought my first car in 98, it was a 93 Cavalier RS with the 2.2 liter 4 cyl. It was the same teal color as the one I posted, and it was a 2 door as well - but it was in not as near as good of shape. It was just a plain jane Cavalier with black plastic bumpers, no sun roof, no body kit, no 3.1 V6, no power windows or door locks, nothing....

Both my brothers took turns driving it for a few years after I bought my brand new loaded 01 Focus at the end of 2000. To make a long story short, my younger brother crashed my 93 Cav on the 4th of July in 2005. I loved that car to death, and I swore that one day I'd replace it. I found this particular one at a "souther car dealer" here in NY in the fall of 2006 (those southern car dealers are a speciality thing up here, rare as hell to see so many older vehicles with not a speck of rust on them). They were asking $4500, I offered them $4000 and they accepted my offer. I've had this car for nearly 6 years and I love it to death. Kinda weird that it's a Cavalier, but I'm kinda weird too, so it fits. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

And here I figured it was the car you lost your virginity in. :msp_w00t:


----------



## thomas1

wendell said:


> And here I figured it was the car you lost your virginity in. :msp_w00t:



This summer is looking promising.


----------



## sawnami

wendell said:


> I know you posted pics but I just want to confirm that you are going to all of this work for a Cavalier, not a Corvette? :msp_scared:



I'd definitely prefer it over a Corvette of that vintage. 

Jason, what color is the headliner? I'll have our parts department check their nationwide database to see if there might happen to be a new one laying around. Sometimes some discontinued parts can be had for pennies on the dollar. 

We got a taste of what prolonged salt exposure can do to a vehicle. One of our local hospitals has a pickup that carries a salt spreader in the winter. It came in because the brake and fuel lines were oozing brake fluid and diesel fuel in several places. We had to take off the cab and bed and bend new brake and fuel lines for it.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Any chance one of you guys can help with this before it turns into another one of those ugly poop slinging threads?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm


----------



## twochains

Don't really know why it would turn into a poop slinger but I sure would like his assistance with some saw work and my boys race quad. Hope all is well with him.


edit...I figured it out...other people are looking for him also huh? He doesn't owe me or nor has he promised anything...I would just like to see if he would help me out


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Don't really know why it would turn into a poop slinger but I sure would like his assistance with some saw work and my boys race quad. Hope all is well with him.
> 
> 
> edit...I figured it out...other people are looking for him also huh? He doesn't owe me or nor has he promised anything...I would just like to see if he would help me out



I think Les may be able to help with the saw work...


----------



## twochains

Thanks Hedgerow! Who is Les and how would I reach him? Thanks again!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

twochains said:


> Thanks Hedgerow! Who is Les and how would I reach him? Thanks again!:msp_thumbup:



Loggin22...
Send me a PM and I'll get you his cell#.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

sawnami said:


> I'd definitely prefer it over a Corvette of that vintage.
> 
> Jason, what color is the headliner? I'll have our parts department check their nationwide database to see if there might happen to be a new one laying around. Sometimes some discontinued parts can be had for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> We got a taste of what prolonged salt exposure can do to a vehicle. One of our local hospitals has a pickup that carries a salt spreader in the winter. It came in because the brake and fuel lines were oozing brake fluid and diesel fuel in several places. We had to take off the cab and bed and bend new brake and fuel lines for it.




The actual cloth was kinda like a medium grey. I'm more than likely gonna have the new one installed in black, or a really really dark grey so color isn't all that important. 


Yeah it's crazy what the salt does. There's vehicles of all kinds that are 05/06/07 that are really rotted out in the fender wells by now. Anything more than 4 years in these salty winters is doomed.....


----------



## RVALUE

WoodChuck'r said:


> The actual cloth was kinda like a medium grey. I'm more than likely gonna have the new one installed in black, or a really really dark grey so color isn't all that important.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's crazy what the salt does. There's vehicles of all kinds that are 05/06/07 that are really rotted out in the fender wells by now. Anything more than 4 years in these salty winters is doomed.....



Ah, so that is why you have a winter and summer car..... clever.


----------



## john taliaferro

I think Less got Lightninged , You will have to call or be patient . He is logging tell 3 then in the new shop tell 9 .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> I think Less got Lightninged , You will have to call or be patient . He is logging tell 3 then in the new shop tell 9 .



I always just text him... Seems to be the quickest way...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi southern folks!!! Quiet in here today. Anyone been doing any sawing? Getting hot yet? Fishing?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi southern folks!!! Quiet in here today. Anyone been doing any sawing? Getting hot yet? Fishing?



It was 91 today, so not too bad...
Fishing this weekend!!!
Bluegills are on their beds!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Waddup ADG.


Eh, not much. Just trynna replace a roof liner in a sleek 92 Cav. 


Oh yeah it's hot - humid as hell too. No fishing or fun - just work. 


How be goes it up in Minnessoatah...??


----------



## old cookie

I got into a nice bunch of Bluegill late last week,also bass.I quit fishing for bass and went after Bluegill,nicest bunch I ever caught out of this pond.They are just fun to catch.I have a 346xp comming from mmurph,cant wait tell it gets here.I will do a little cutten then Iam sure.


----------



## sawnami

Goin' over to a friend's parents house to help remove a big oak blowdown. They whittled on the small stuff last week and asked if I could handle the main trunk. Get to exercise the 750 a little.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Goin' over to a friend's parents house to help remove a big oak blowdown. They whittled on the small stuff last week and asked if I could handle the main trunk. Get to exercise the 750 a little.



Justification!!!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and my brother have been out fishing a lot. Using our new to us last year pontoon. Man is that ever a fun way to fish. We have been catching lots of northerns and a few bass. I have also been cuttin and splitting firewood. Next project I got is to replace the decking on my Skidsteer trailer. I just bought a bunch of ruff sawn white oak 2x's last weekend. Any recommendations for sealer on it? I've heard linseed oil.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and my brother have been out fishing a lot. Using our new to us last year pontoon. Man is that ever a fun way to fish. We have been catching lots of northerns and a few bass. I have also been cuttin and splitting firewood. Next project I got is to replace the decking on my Skidsteer trailer. I just bought a bunch of ruff sawn white oak 2x's last weekend. Any recommendations for sealer on it? I've heard linseed oil.



Thompson's water seal... $$$$$$$$


----------



## little possum

I heard used motor oil, cause it doesnt get slick when wet? IDK but I need to do our trailer as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> I heard used motor oil, cause it doesnt get slick when wet? IDK but I need to do our trailer as well.



It works, but for some reason it makes the boards real soft...


----------



## andydodgegeek

little possum said:


> I heard used motor oil, cause it doesnt get slick when wet? IDK but I need to do our trailer as well.



I will haul my jeep and dodge on it once in a while so it will be getting oil on it. Damn leaks.


----------



## old cookie

Andy I have had good luck with Flood cwf-uv. It is oilbase.Now I have never used it om Oak just cedar.I tried spraying it that didnt work to well for me.I just brushed it on.


----------



## Lurch2

Used oil & diesel fuel. 50/50. Messy but it works.


----------



## Hedgerow

Gonna make slabs outta this bugger tomorrow...
It's Hickory...
Hope it don't take too long...


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna make slabs outta this bugger tomorrow...
> It's Hickory...
> Hope it don't take too long...



That looks pretty knotty. Probably going to be slow going.


----------



## little possum

The 20' Chief dad picked up a while back had one big oily spot under the mold/algae/moss stuff growing. It all cleaned up and looked good except that spot. But definitely need to get it treated.. IDK what to do..


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> That looks pretty knotty. Probably going to be slow going.



I need some more wedges...
:msp_confused:
That's a 16' trailer... 
Gotta knock a few feet off the small end before I even start.


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> I need some more wedges...
> :msp_confused:
> That's a 16' trailer...
> Gotta knock a few feet off the small end before I even start.



2 10' sticks. That should take you all day with a CS mill.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> 2 10' sticks. That should take you all day with a CS mill.



Fortunately, all I need out of it is 3 - 8'x2'x3" slabs of that stuff...
The rest will be woodshed fodder...
Got 2-20" Cedars to take down tomorrow too...
I'll save a chunk from both of those for the carvers, and the rest will be fire wood...


----------



## wigglesworth

srcarr52 said:


> 2 10' sticks. That should take you all day with a CS mill.



Especially if he's runnin a husky!!


----------



## Hedgerow

wigglesworth said:


> Especially if he's runnin a husky!!



That's it...
Hand over the 365...
You can just use that sorry old 361...
You can't be trusted with a quality swede...
:msp_sneaky:
Besides, It's a dolmar on the mill...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna make slabs outta this bugger tomorrow...
> It's Hickory...
> Hope it don't take too long...



Matt,
you better pack a lunch cause your gonna be there a while:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro

Hedgerow said:


> I need some more wedges...
> :msp_confused:
> That's a 16' trailer...
> Gotta knock a few feet off the small end before I even start.


opcorn: We got 7" of rain in 3 hr and more comming I would keep it in one piece for a raft .Weather man said more comming from Joplin .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> opcorn: We got 7" of rain in 3 hr and more comming I would keep it in one piece for a raft .Weather man said more comming from Joplin .



Just a sprinkle here John...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I got this PNW falling saw today, guy said it was a falling saw because of the double spikes. It has the black unlimited racing coil and a big muffler mod/kick stand.


----------



## rburg

Is that the build off saw for the gtg at Wiggs place?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

rburg said:


> Is that the build off saw for the gtg at Wiggs place?



No it has a rocked chain on it, wont have a chance against those cookie cutters.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got this PNW falling saw today, guy said it was a falling saw because of the double spikes. It has the black unlimited racing coil and a big muffler mod/kick stand.



That is definitely a work saw.:jester::jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is definitely a work saw.:jester::jester:



I may do a video if I get a sponsorship and start making these modded saws. I'm thinking $150.00 as is or $175.00 with non cat muffler and square ground chain.


----------



## sawnami

john taliaferro said:


> opcorn: We got 7" of rain in 3 hr and more comming I would keep it in one piece for a raft .Weather man said more comming from Joplin .





Hedgerow said:


> Just a sprinkle here John...



My next door neighbor has lived in their house for 50 years and they said that it was the worst flooding that they had ever seen. My trailer almost got washed away.:msp_scared: Ended hooking 80 feet of log chain to it and tying it to a tree until it was over. Got about 3 ton of rock and gravel washed into the yard. The driveway is so bad that I don't know if we can drive the car up it. Had to evacuate the dog out of his pen so he wouldn't drown. Glad it's over!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kN2foRVkeww" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man thats a bunch of water, all we got was a nice shower.


----------



## workshop

I hope everything is ok where you are at sawnami. The building I work at took a couple of power hits so I had to go check things over. It took me 30 minutes or more to go from my house to work, 6 miles. People were pulled over from so much rain coming down and Campbell was flooded over south of the library, about a foot. Never seen so much water all at once. 2 hours later it was all gone. Amazing.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> My next door neighbor has lived in their house for 50 years and they said that it was the worst flooding that they had ever seen. My trailer almost got washed away.:msp_scared: Ended hooking 80 feet of log chain to it and tying it to a tree until it was over. Got about 3 ton of rock and gravel washed into the yard. The driveway is so bad that I don't know if we can drive the car up it. Had to evacuate the dog out of his pen so he wouldn't drown. Glad it's over!



Man, that sucks.

One night when I was 17, folks were gone square danceing. It rained 8 inches in 2 1/2 hours. I just had to drive down in the valley the check the creek. Yup, over the bridge. Drove home and parked the car in the usual spot. Next morning looked out and half the driveway was gone down in a sinkhole 20 ft. accross and 10 ft. deep.:msp_scared: 

South St. Louis county is all karst formation. Lots of sinkholes. New one in our yard.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> My next door neighbor has lived in their house for 50 years and they said that it was the worst flooding that they had ever seen. My trailer almost got washed away.:msp_scared: Ended hooking 80 feet of log chain to it and tying it to a tree until it was over. Got about 3 ton of rock and gravel washed into the yard. The driveway is so bad that I don't know if we can drive the car up it. Had to evacuate the dog out of his pen so he wouldn't drown. Glad it's over!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kN2foRVkeww" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Glad to hear you're okay Steve outside the upcoming hassle with the insurance.


----------



## old cookie

I dont remember seeing it rain that hard.It was like solid water comming down.Just amazing.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> My next door neighbor has lived in their house for 50 years and they said that it was the worst flooding that they had ever seen. My trailer almost got washed away.:msp_scared: Ended hooking 80 feet of log chain to it and tying it to a tree until it was over. Got about 3 ton of rock and gravel washed into the yard. The driveway is so bad that I don't know if we can drive the car up it. Had to evacuate the dog out of his pen so he wouldn't drown. Glad it's over!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kN2foRVkeww" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Wow. Talk about the rich getting richer,..... That gravel is getting hard to get! Good score!


----------



## RVALUE

I hope it isn't as bad as it seems. And that everyone's stuff is ok.

And everyone.


BTW, living 50 years in one spot is not as far fetched as it seems.......



:salute:


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Wow. Talk about the rich getting richer,..... That gravel is getting hard to get! Good score!





 Yeah, the only thing is, the gravel was mine. It washed down off of the driveway and over the lower part of the property. Now I DID get a LOT of free Ozarks boulders that tumbled onto the property though. Lost a couple of my 34" X 8' test logs. :msp_confused: Several weird holes on the yard from swirling water. Maybe I can stack some of those boulders around them and make them into fish ponds.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Yeah, the only thing is, the gravel was mine. It washed down off of the driveway and over the lower part of the property. Now I DID get a LOT of free Ozarks boulders that tumbled onto the property though. Lost a couple of my 34" X 8' test logs. :msp_confused: Several weird holes on the yard from swirling water. Maybe I can stack some of those boulders around them and make them into fish ponds.



That would make you an environmentalist. Recycled gravel, and wetlands......





Thank goodness you stopped before you were a 'sky opener'. (Taking the trees out of the view)


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> That would make you an environmentalist. Recycled gravel, and wetlands......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness you stopped before you were a 'sky opener'. (Taking the trees out of the view)



Don't worry, I'll spread some used oil on the driveway when I'm done to keep the dust down

I've got around 10-20" plus Jack pines that appear to be biting the dust in the future for some reason. I guess that will be my involuntary sky opening. Oh well, they'll make some nice GTG cants some day.


----------



## moody

sawnami said:


> Don't worry, I'll spread some used oil on the driveway when I'm done to keep the dust down
> 
> I've got around 10-20" plus Jack pines that appear to be biting the dust in the future for some reason. I guess that will be my involuntary sky opening. Oh well, they'll make some nice GTG cants some day.



You could bring them up in August


----------



## sawnami

moody said:


> You could bring them up in August



They aren't quite done for yet but, I've been told their time is near. 

Wish I could make it for your GTG but it's the same weekend as my antique auto swap meet. I've been a vendor since the late 70's and have quite few people that look for me each year. 

I will up be there earlier in that week on my yearly motorcycle adventure ride on the back roads and levees around Carrollton and Chillicothe.


----------



## moody

Well you should swing by and at least check the site out.


----------



## atvguns

sawnami said:


> My next door neighbor has lived in their house for 50 years and they said that it was the worst flooding that they had ever seen. My trailer almost got washed away.:msp_scared: Ended hooking 80 feet of log chain to it and tying it to a tree until it was over. Got about 3 ton of rock and gravel washed into the yard. The driveway is so bad that I don't know if we can drive the car up it. Had to evacuate the dog out of his pen so he wouldn't drown. Glad it's over!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kN2foRVkeww" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 Man you sure do have a nice place there is alot of people that would love to have some trophy buck river front property like you have. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt's slab.


----------



## moody

[video=youtube;BAIjF00sKmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAIjF00sKmI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

Not finished yet just made a quick run with a poop chain


----------



## RVALUE

I've got a bigger than 48 stem to drop tomorrow. Got it down to 30 feet today, some in the rain.


About 120 foot oak, dead. 

The 372 needs a little more TLC. So I'm dropping the stem with a Shinny.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I've got a bigger than 48 stem to drop tomorrow. Got it down to 30 feet today, some in the rain.
> 
> 
> About 120 foot oak, dead.
> 
> The 372 needs a little more TLC. So I'm dropping the stem with a Shinny.



Make sure that chain ain't too tight!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Make sure that chain ain't too tight!!!



Are we going with the loose is fast policy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Are we going with the loose is fast policy.



Naaa... The "tight chain is hard on the crank" theory...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa... The "tight chain is hard on the crank" theory...



True, but I still like the loose is fast. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> True, but I still like the loose is fast. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



Tru-dat...


----------



## moody

I've got a nice elm tree to cut up tomorrow. I need a 42inch b&c though:msp_unsure: my 28inch set up isn't enough. Its about a 50inch tree. It already did the easy work by falling and tearing down the power lines


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Power lines

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> Power lines
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Hey, you gonna build that 288 for the 6 cube run off in KY this September???


----------



## Derrick Johnson

That one might be over 6 cubes. Idk what direction to go with it yet. I'll let ya know when I get started. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVALUE

I'm so lazy, I didn't put the 48 inch bar on the shinny. I left it on the 3120, and it started even with my old crippled self. 

And it ran. And it cut. And not too bad..... 

I can't remember what the diagnosis was at a previous GTG, but it cut ok, 

The tree was about 8 inches wider than the bar at about 4 feet. I primed the cuts with the 346, should have seen the looks on their faces...... Then I pulled out the 3120. Then it was a different look. I dropped the 30 foot stem with a couple wedges helping it away from the shed. Then I had to cut up the stem (another freebie.....) I got to use PDQs wedge trick to avoid a pinched bar.

Another set of looks...... all in all ok...

Got all done and then they told me who it was for. Not my favorite person... 


ok




Tarry on.


----------



## Hedgerow

Finished milling the hickory log into slabs...
I think Jason is right... Running a saw on a mill is just cruel and unusual punishment...
But they're cool... 
And big...


----------



## old cookie

If I remember right that hickory log was full of knots. I bet that it was cruel and unusual punishment to you and the saw. What saw did you end up using?


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> If I remember right that hickory log was full of knots. I bet that it was cruel and unusual punishment to you and the saw. What saw did you end up using?



I've been doing all the milling with the 9010... It's got an Exxon oiler on it... The mill uses all of the 36" bar - oversized felling dawgs...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> True, but I still like the loose is fast. :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:



I think I dated her once years ago... I did have a moment of sadness the other day. I spent a good 20-30 minutes filing a nice edge on one of the 28" chains for the Stumpbroke so I could take out a nice White Oak. Didn't need that big of the bar, hell the 261 could have done it, but I wanted to play with the 372. After not running the saw for quite 10 minutes taking out smaller brush, I went to drop the Oak and discovered that I had missed seeing a come-a-long wire growing both horizontally and vertically in the base. I matched the chain's cut to the horizontal section of the wire perfectly and attempted to noodle it.:bang: That was the end of that chain's cutting for the day. Oh well. 

Stephen, 
I hope the flood didn't hurt you driveway too badly. I apologize for not getting back sooner on the rear-end, but I've been working between 12-14hr days lately on base... Haven't had much time for anything else and barely any for the kids... I hope to be selling or trading that Chevy off soon, as a 2x4 4.3 5spd shortbed/reg cab doesn't help me much. 

Has anyone heard from Stump lately? Last I spoke with him, I sensed that it was kind of like a duck on a pond, but he never made any mention of anything specific... Hello to everyone else, I see we have a few people in here that I'm not familiar with, which is a good indicator of positive growth!


----------



## cobey

*hi all*

got a little poopy news.... got a yucky saw injury on tuesday... but it was from a TABLE SAW. had a part kick out and break my middle finger on my left hand my pusher stick flipped over and put my hand in the blade. my middle finger looked like a half eaten chicken leg. a surgon sowed what was left up, but i go in tomorrow and see if i keep the finger or if i get more surgery, or ? i was working with rough wood so i had welding gloves on, saved the rest of my fingers


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> got a little poopy news.... got a yucky saw injury on tuesday... but it was from a TABLE SAW. had a part kick out and break my middle finger on my left hand my pusher stick flipped over and put my hand in the blade. my middle finger looked like a half eaten chicken leg. a surgon sowed what was left up, but i go in tomorrow and see if i keep the finger or if i get more surgery, or ? i was working with rough wood so i had welding gloves on, saved the rest of my fingers



Yeesh...
Table saws and fingers...
Bad combo!!!


----------



## cobey

ya hope next week i can get light duty work , looking forward to next gtg to see everyone :msp_smile: 
i had a safe chainsaw season :msp_smile:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yeesh...
> Table saws and fingers...
> Bad combo!!!



All the more reason Shalie is banned from ALL of my powered saws... She's fond of doing painful things with table and chop saws... Of course I still have a scar on a finger courtesy of some less than attentive bandsawing from when I was 9... 

Cobey,
I hope that they can save your finger. Of all of the saws I've ever used, the table saw makes me the most nervous... Especially cheaper "contractor" models.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I think I've gotten Dad talked into a 562xp... We may have to make arrangements to come visit Sunfish and see if we can't bribe him into letting us take a test drive!


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> I think I dated her once years ago... I did have a moment of sadness the other day. I spent a good 20-30 minutes filing a nice edge on one of the 28" chains for the Stumpbroke so I could take out a nice White Oak. Didn't need that big of the bar, hell the 261 could have done it, but I wanted to play with the 372. After not running the saw for quite 10 minutes taking out smaller brush, I went to drop the Oak and discovered that I had missed seeing a come-a-long wire growing both horizontally and vertically in the base. I matched the chain's cut to the horizontal section of the wire perfectly and attempted to noodle it.:bang: That was the end of that chain's cutting for the day. Oh well.
> 
> Stephen,
> I hope the flood didn't hurt you driveway too badly. I apologize for not getting back sooner on the rear-end, but I've been working between 12-14hr days lately on base... Haven't had much time for anything else and barely any for the kids... I hope to be selling or trading that Chevy off soon, as a 2x4 4.3 5spd shortbed/reg cab doesn't help



A little more practice and you might impress Dan with your iron finding abilities. :rolleyes2:

I've still got that differential. Picked up some ceramic coated JBA Performance Headers and an Airaid throttle body spacer for a 4.3L the other day. They may be for an S-10 though. 



cobey said:


> got a little poopy news.... got a yucky saw injury on tuesday... but it was from a TABLE SAW. had a part kick out and break my middle finger on my left hand my pusher stick flipped over and put my hand in the blade. my middle finger looked like a half eaten chicken leg. a surgon sowed what was left up, but i go in tomorrow and see if i keep the finger or if i get more surgery, or ? i was working with rough wood so i had welding gloves on, saved the rest of my fingers



Now regardless of what you've noticed about other members, it is NOT a prerequisite to have hand damage.:msp_smile: Expecting a good report from your doctor.


----------



## cobey

thanks all, hope tomorrow to have a report, kinda dont look forward to seeing it but its another part of the healing.
at one time i was a good guitar player...thats done for now. I was always kinda liking that finger, I guess we will see whats left


----------



## old cookie

Coby you know you just get attached to those fingers. Sorry to here about that. Table saws make me nevrous.prayers sent


----------



## cobey

thanks i can use them :biggrin:


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I think I've gotten Dad talked into a 562xp... We may have to make arrangements to come visit Sunfish and see if we can't bribe him into letting us take a test drive!



Besides a 346xp, the 562xp is the only other saw I want to run... :msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I think I've gotten Dad talked into a 562xp... We may have to make arrangements to come visit Sunfish and see if we can't bribe him into letting us take a test drive!



Brian you have a new Husky dealer in wellington met him last spring at a dealer close to me. He was there getting some pointers. real nice guy. Jim I see you down there.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Brian you have a new Husky dealer in wellington met him last spring at a dealer close to me. He was there getting some pointers. real nice guy. Jim I see you down there.



Morning Kenneth,I thought you got stuck in one of those elevators,since you haven't posted anything for a few days.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,I thought you got stuck in one of those elevators,since you haven't posted anything for a few days.



Been busy. Not enough day light or time in the day.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been busy. Not enough day light or time in the day.



True...
I split hickory chunks till dark last night, after I got home..


----------



## cobey

I looked at my finger at the dr's apt, it kinda looks like a hotdog a little kid started eating and then someone tried to sew together, it will be along time before its not in the way of work, it still bleeds when its cleaned up, the DR says I have to wait another week to even get light duty work, if its offered


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> I looked at my finger at the dr's apt, it kinda looks like a hotdog a little kid started eating and then someone tried to sew together, it will be along time before its not in the way of work, it still bleeds when its cleaned up, the DR says I have to wait another week to even get light duty work, if its offered



Hope every thing works out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been busy. Not enough day light or time in the day.



Me too been in the hay, cutting again tomorrow so maybe done this next week. It has been a good year for the hay.

So how's everyone else? Dan, Jason X2, Les, Eric, Don, James? Just to name a few.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> A little more practice and you might impress Dan with your iron finding abilities. :rolleyes2:
> 
> I've still got that differential. Picked up some ceramic coated JBA Performance Headers and an Airaid throttle body spacer for a 4.3L the other day. They may be for an S-10 though.
> 
> Now regardless of what you've noticed about other members, it is NOT a prerequisite to have hand damage.:msp_smile: Expecting a good report from your doctor.


Well it is my mission in life to impress at least one Marine... Do the throttle body spacers make any appreciable difference in throttle response? I thought we were getting rid of the truck but now she's having second thoughts (again:msp_thumbdn. On a brighter note, I am about to pick up a friend's '95 Honda ST100 which runs like a top with 17K and has always been garaged with no cancer... It will be nice to ride to work again!



sunfish said:


> Besides a 346xp, the 562xp is the only other saw I want to run... :msp_smile:


Well, if you're that enthusiastic about it, I have to assume that it's a fair-to-middlin' saw at least!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Brian you have a new Husky dealer in wellington met him last spring at a dealer close to me. He was there getting some pointers. real nice guy. Jim I see you down there.


I wasn't aware of that. I will have to swing in next time I'm on my way to the Harper/Zenda area to see the In-laws.

Cobey,
I hope that you heal well and figure out a way to continue to play your guitar. I'm a bit of a hack myself, as much like bikes, horses, flying, sawing hunting fishing and shooting, it is one of the things that I truly enjoy doing to relax, learn and have a much needed break from the travails and trivialities of life. I don't know if you heat with wood or not, but if you need a hand cutting, let me know and I'll see what I can do. It would be a good day trip for me and I could bring a genuine Stumpbroke toy with me if need be. Godspeed.


----------



## cobey

thanks :msp_biggrin: not set up to heat with wood yet, but thanks for the offer


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too been in the hay, cutting again tomorrow so maybe done this next week. It has been a good year for the hay.
> 
> So how's everyone else? Dan, Jason X2, Les, Eric, Don, James? Just to name a few.



I sent ya a pic of what Levi been working on... 
Should be done by Sunday...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I sent ya a pic of what Levi been working on...
> Should be done by Sunday...



I didn't get no pic?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I didn't get no pic?



It must be for top secret.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I didn't get no pic?



I'll send ya 2...
Maybe they'll go through this time...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

From Matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> From Matt








one more his boy Levi done for 4H.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm going to try this someday looks like fun, even if I'm not a artest.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> I looked at my finger at the dr's apt, it kinda looks like a hotdog a little kid started eating and then someone tried to sew together, it will be along time before its not in the way of work, it still bleeds when its cleaned up, the DR says I have to wait another week to even get light duty work, if its offered



So you keepin the finger? Be kinda hard to flip someone off without it. Just sayin


----------



## sawnami

Picked up a yellow brick today. :msp_wink: Runs really nice.


----------



## workshop

Boy howdy, looks really nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like summer time is here.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow I finally bought that husqvarna filing kit today. Pretty cool little deal and with as humid and hot as it is I'm staying inside and sharpening chains.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

My ears are ringing and I've lost my voice.


----------



## moody

WoodChuck'r said:


> My ears are ringing and I've lost my voice.



Could be a case of the swamp balls......or a sinus infection.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Nah, went to see Ice Cube, De La Soul, and Public Enemy lastnight. LL Cool J was the headliner for the show but I mainly went for Cube and Public Enemy / Flava Flave. Drank a whole bunch of beer and JAMMED OUT to some old skool gangsta chit. I'm hungover, can barely speak, and can't hear a farking thing. 


Mission accomplished. :cool2:


----------



## moody

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nah, went to see Ice Cube, De La Soul, and Public Enemy lastnight. LL Cool J was the headliner for the show but I mainly went for Cube and Public Enemy / Flava Flave. Drank a whole bunch of beer and JAMMED OUT to some old skool gangsta chit. I'm hungover, can barely speak, and can't hear a farking thing.
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished. :cool2:



Word


----------



## moody

One chain down for my 350 maybe someday I'll be able to make my .325 chains as fast as my 3/8 stuff


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> Nah, went to see Ice Cube, De La Soul, and Public Enemy lastnight. LL Cool J was the headliner for the show but I mainly went for Cube and Public Enemy / Flava Flave. Drank a whole bunch of beer and JAMMED OUT to some old skool gangsta chit. I'm hungover, can barely speak, and can't hear a farking thing.
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished. :cool2:



No sympathy here,you wanna play,you gotta pay.:msp_smile:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

lol Jim. 

I got home late and went right to bed. Woke up 4hrs later and got in to work @ 6:30 and I just finished a 13hr day of busting my ass out in the 90º muggy ass weather. 

Some party like a rockstar. I party like a gangsta. :cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol Jim.
> 
> I got home late and went right to bed. Woke up 4hrs later and got in to work @ 6:30 and I just finished a 13hr day of busting my ass out in the 90º muggy ass weather.
> 
> Some party like a rockstar. I party like a gangsta. :cool2:



And some of us just eat too much BBQ and fall asleep on the couch...


----------



## stihl sawing

WoodChuck'r said:


> My ears are ringing and I've lost my voice.


Welcome to puberty.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I've been starting puberty for 18 years now.


----------



## moody

WoodChuck'r said:


> I've been starting puberty for 18 years now.



Don't feel left out. With my genetics I'll be lucky to call this patch of hair on my chin more than peach fuzz by the time I'm 60


----------



## sawnami

Nothing like a spray-on bed liner accent for your $60k ZL-1. Does go with the skull decals above the wheel wells though. :rolleyes2:


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Nothing like a spray-on bed liner accent for your $60k ZL-1. Does go with the skull decals above the wheel wells though. :rolleyes2:



Runs and all, you're kidding right?:msp_scared:

Can't believe they did that, But then again. My youngest works for Ford, he's seen some real doozies.


----------



## sawnami

Nope, it's for real. He even sprayed a light mist of pink paint on the bedliner in places.:msp_razz:


----------



## john taliaferro

How bout when the paint fades apply liquid floor wax with a 2" sponge missing places here and their.

Work saw ,I got the 51 down and noodled a 5' black locus log to tooth picks .those are heavy old broad but once up on the log sweet .


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Nope, it's for real. He even sprayed a light mist of pink paint on the bedliner in places.:msp_razz:



That is just incredibly ghey...
:msp_confused:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> That is just incredibly ghey...
> :msp_confused:



+1 and stuff


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Don't knock Pink Les and I look good in pink.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Nope, it's for real. He even sprayed a light mist of pink paint on the bedliner in places.:msp_razz:



Yea, but does it have a fart pipe and some dangling balls off the back bumper? That would really put it together.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Yea, but does it have a fart pipe and some dangling balls off the back bumper? That would really put it together.



Proof positive, that poor taste knows no socio-economic boundaries...


----------



## Freehand

Nothin classier.


----------



## workshop

Looks like something I've seen on the north side of Tulsa.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WoodChuck'r said:


> lol Jim.
> 
> I got home late and went right to bed. Woke up 4hrs later and got in to work @ 6:30 and I just finished a 13hr day of busting my ass out in the 90º muggy ass weather.
> 
> Some party like a rockstar. I party like a gangsta. :cool2:



I actually dug out some old Wu Tang and Bone-Thugz the other night... I normally listen to rock, blues, country and soul, but I used to DJ and have a lot of different music. I still like some of the old rap... I do have the original Chronic album...



sawnami said:


> Nothing like a spray-on bed liner accent for your $60k ZL-1. Does go with the skull decals above the wheel wells though. :rolleyes2:



It blows my mind that someone would have that nice of a vehicle and then ruin it by desecrating in that manner... I can't afford a decent truck and someone like that buys that nice of a vehicle and then aesthetically trashes it? Wow.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I actually dug out some old Wu Tang and Bone-Thugz the other night... I normally listen to rock, blues, country and soul, but I used to DJ and have a lot of different music. I still like some of the old rap... I do have the original Chronic album...
> 
> 
> 
> It blows my mind that someone would have that nice of a vehicle and then ruin it by desecrating in that manner... I can't afford a decent truck and someone like that buys that nice of a vehicle and then aesthetically trashes it? Wow.



I told ya... Poor taste reaches across all economic boundaries...
You just can't fix stupid...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay Matt mowing Johnson grass today.

Edit: as tall as the fender and shifters on the power quad the mowing machine is the yellow in the second pic.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay Matt mowing Johnson grass today.
> 
> Edit: as tall as the fender and shifters on the power quad the mowing machine is the yellow in the second pic.



Is that a disc mower.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that a disc mower.:msp_thumbup:



Yep, now broke. I shelled the gearbox today didn't get done mowing. I sure dread getting a new gearbox for it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep, now broke. I shelled the gearbox today didn't get done mowing. I sure dread getting a new gearbox for it.



You should have been using stihl bar oil in it.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## RVALUE

Would that be 'BIG JOHNSON' grass?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You should have been using stihl bar oil in it.:yoyo::yoyo:



Now there is a thought, next time I run out of gear oil. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

Everybody knows to put grease in a gear box so when the seals go it doesn't leak out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Everybody knows to put grease in a gear box so when the seals go it doesn't leak out.



Yep I was already doing that, but the mower hit a large log the river floated into the field I didn't see it in the tall grass. I hit it hard going fast and the gearbox just exploded.


----------



## RVALUE

Shouldn't cost more than 4 - 5 grand.


----------



## RVALUE

My dad did that 'helping' the neighbor, "anything out there?" NO



few minutes later hit a well, "Oh , forgot about the well...."


Totaled the mower. On less than an acre.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I was already doing that, but the mower hit a large log the river floated into the field I didn't see it in the tall grass. I hit it hard going fast and the gearbox just exploded.



That will make a guys but pucker. :help::help:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Shouldn't cost more than 4 - 5 grand.



yea the decision is rather to fix it, the rest of the mower is wore out. Maybe go newer used mower.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> My dad did that 'helping' the neighbor, "anything out there?" NO
> 
> 
> 
> few minutes later hit a well, "Oh , forgot about the well...."
> 
> 
> Totaled the mower. On less than an acre.



Same thing here, neighbors place.


----------



## RVALUE

That well had been there for years.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> yea the decision is rather to fix it, the rest of the mower is wore out. Maybe go newer used mower.



FYI... The Vermeer's ain't worth a high priced gearbox...
See what's available on the used market...
The 489 new holland is durable and fixable, but slow compared to a good disc mower...
It's a trade off...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> FYI... The Vermeer's ain't worth a high priced gearbox...
> See what's available on the used market...
> The 489 new holland is durable and fixable, but slow compared to a good disc mower...
> It's a trade off...


Stihl makes a nice brush cutter:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hit it hard going fast and the gearbox just exploded.



I didn't know that you had any other speed Stephen. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep I hit it hard going fast and the gearbox just exploded.



Seems as if there is only one speed required in haying season----FA FA FAST!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> FYI... The Vermeer's ain't worth a high priced gearbox...
> See what's available on the used market...
> The 489 new holland is durable and fixable, but slow compared to a good disc mower...
> It's a trade off...



A good disc mower will usually cut as fast as you can ride the tractor seat.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> A good disc mower will usually cut as fast as you can ride the tractor seat.



They sure do... I love running them, but the ones I've had the mis fortune of owning, we're a real PIA to work on.... If anything went wrong I the cutter bar assembly, you had to drop the whole thing out, and take it apart in segments, till you got to the one you needed to fix...
Oh, and don't forget the loctite!!!!!!!!!!
Or she'd be spitting parts out the back by the second round...:msp_scared:


----------



## john taliaferro

Hay, we got trees down from the storm last night . Guess i slept good ,been hot here 460 was acting squirrely yesterday so was i . Wish i had a ac cab .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Hay, we got trees down from the storm last night . Guess i slept good ,been hot here 460 was acting squirrely yesterday so was i . Wish i had a ac cab .



I had heard there was some tree damage there last night John....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lumberjackchef and Derick, getting it done.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Lumberjackchef and Derick, getting it done.



They do nice work it is fun to watch them.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> They do nice work it is fun to watch them.:biggrin::biggrin:


Here is some more.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


>



These pics are not from Matts you must have ran into them some were else.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> These pics are not from Matts you must have ran into them some were else.



They came to freedom fest about 3 miles south of my place on 96...
Big crowd this year...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt is cutting today.






Cool pic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Headed out to the auction, wish me luck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Headed out to the auction, wish me luck.


----------



## 50blues

Sorry to come out of nowhere with this, but has anybody ever tried to cut hedge into boards? 

have a couple of logs around 20 inches across and 8 ft long I'm thinking about making into boards. 

Any helpful hints?

thanks


----------



## moody

50blues said:


> Sorry to come out of nowhere with this, but has anybody ever tried to cut hedge into boards?
> 
> have a couple of logs around 20 inches across and 8 ft long I'm thinking about making into boards.
> 
> Any helpful hints?
> 
> thanks



If you plan on milling it do it while its fresh. It gets dry and you'll have a rough time cutting it in general.


----------



## Hedgerow

50blues said:


> Sorry to come out of nowhere with this, but has anybody ever tried to cut hedge into boards?
> 
> have a couple of logs around 20 inches across and 8 ft long I'm thinking about making into boards.
> 
> Any helpful hints?
> 
> thanks



Yes... Makes very cool wood for furniture... Just mills a little slower is all..
If Dave Boyt would chime in here, it would be excellent, since he's milled about everything. 
Problem is its hard to find good "straight ish" logs to mill...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sitting on the side of the road with my 47 Dodge out of gas. What is a guy gonna do? I already looked for saws on craiglist now figured I'd chime in here and say hi.


----------



## john taliaferro

andydodgegeek said:


> Sitting on the side of the road with my 47 Dodge out of gas. What is a guy gonna do? I already looked for saws on craiglist now figured I'd chime in here and say hi.


I gota brand new gas can with your name on it ,next year at Hedgfest :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

​

You're never going to believe this, but I'm here out of gas........
















:msp_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> ​
> 
> You're never going to believe this, but I'm here out of gas........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sad:



Where's here???


----------



## 50blues

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... Makes very cool wood for furniture... Just mills a little slower is all..
> If Dave Boyt would chime in here, it would be excellent, since he's milled about everything.
> Problem is its hard to find good "straight ish" logs to mill...



Thanks I have never tried to use hedge for anything but firewood, but love the look of the grain. I will give it a try.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm home now and I am gassy.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> ​
> 
> You're never going to believe this, but I'm here out of gas........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sad:


Were you & Andy out of gas at the same time?!


----------



## moody

50blues said:


> Thanks I have never tried to use hedge for anything but firewood, but love the look of the grain. I will give it a try.



It has a neat look when it's dried out.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> ​
> 
> You're never going to believe this, but I'm here out of gas........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_sad:



I thought you drove a diesel. :msp_rolleyes::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I haven't seen Les or Jim post in a while, how are you guys doing?


You don't think they are having a big parts saw swap GTG without us?


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't seen Les or Jim post in a while, how are you guys doing?
> 
> 
> You don't think they are having a big parts saw swap GTG without us?



I remember Les saying he might be away for a little bit but that was late April.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I need to go see Les we talked about it at the last GTG, PM me buddy when you are back on. Matt forward this to him would you, I don't have his number.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to go see Les we talked about it at the last GTG, PM me buddy when you are back on. Matt forward this to him would you, I don't have his number.



With the heat we had last I'm sure he's not far from naked.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> With the heat we had last I'm sure he's not far from naked.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm good with that. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll bet Les has Steve's big round saw in good shape now, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I need to go see Les we talked about it at the last GTG, PM me buddy when you are back on. Matt forward this to him would you, I don't have his number.



Done.... Expect a text...


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll bet Les has Steve's big round saw in good shape now, I'd like to see it.



That was a cool looking saw. I'm sure he's cutting hot dogs with it by now.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Done.... Expect a text...



Got it thanks.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> Got it thanks.



I need to holler at him and see if he's got any small dead Husqvarna stuff.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> I need to holler at him and see if he's got any small dead Husqvarna stuff.



I'll let you know in a couple weeks.


----------



## moody

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll let you know in a couple weeks.



You going fer a visit to the bearded wizard's place??


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll let you know in a couple weeks.



I have been planning on making that trip myself,but it will be another month or so before I can get away. That means you get to Cherry Pick all the good stuff,but I imagine there will be plenty left to pick through.:msp_smile: Do you still want a Echo twin,if so I'll bring one to Jasper and we can do some horse trading.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Where's here???



Apparently not everyone can get a free gas can......


----------



## moody

For your entertainment the hda 199 showed up. Think I'll be giving it a jog this week and run a couple tanks through it before I ship it out.

[video=youtube;e7nws1wZt5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7nws1wZt5E&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I have been planning on making that trip myself,but it will be another month or so before I can get away. That means you get to Cherry Pick all the good stuff,but I imagine there will be plenty left to pick through.:msp_smile: Do you still want a Echo twin,if so I'll bring one to Jasper and we can do some horse trading.


Happy to see you posting. I'm going to try and make the trip in a couple weeks.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I have cleared about 3 cords in the last week with about 3 more to clear, made a bit of money doing some Storm cleanup on some Silver Maple in Wichita and just got done bucking 200 bales of brome with another 400 to go tomorrow. Then, vacation's over and it's time to go back to work... :bang: On a brighter note, I will soon be the happy owner of an ST1100A Honda touring bike which runs like a BMW... it will be nice taking my daily commute consumption of gasoline from 3.5 gallons to about 1.2!:msp_wub: How's life treating you Jim? Anyone heard from Stump lately???


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> So you keepin the finger? Be kinda hard to flip someone off without it. Just sayin


 finger doing good  been working light duty and still healing. was bleeding up until two days ago, it finally stopped. on a saw note I helped my brother in laws o41 running good one handed, his carb adjustment was way off and sharpened the chain (that was kinda hard) made me feel usefull again


----------



## old cookie

Hay Cobey glad to hear your finger is doing fine. I was afraid you wouldnt be able to count to 10 without taking your boots off.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hay Cobey glad to hear your finger is doing fine. I was afraid you wouldnt be able to count to 10 without taking your boots off.



Cookie??? You get your 346 yet???


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Cookie??? You get your 346 yet???



Did somebody say 346? :msp_wub:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Did somebody say 346? :msp_wub:



How you been, busy?


----------



## Sagetown

wigglesworth said:


> Especially if he's runnin a husky!!



Gotcha. Rep


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> How you been, busy?



Hey buddy! Yes, very busy. But nothing chainsaw related. :msp_mellow:

How you been?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Hey buddy! Yes, very busy. But nothing chainsaw related. :msp_mellow:
> 
> How you been?



same here I'm good but I haven't even seen my saws in a month.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> same here I'm good but I haven't even seen my saws in a month.



Get your mower fixed/replaced haying season is almost over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Get your mower fixed/replaced haying season is almost over.



No waiting on parts.


----------



## old cookie

No 346 yet Hedge I am ah waiting ah patiently. NO I aint I WANT THAT SAW NOW.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SUN'S coming up boys and girls rise and shine.:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> SUN'S coming up boys and girls rise and shine.:cool2::cool2:



Morning Kenneth,I'm up,but need about three more cups of coffee to do any shining.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> No 346 yet Hedge I am ah waiting ah patiently. NO I aint I WANT THAT SAW NOW.



So what's the hold up???
Neil on extended vacation???


----------



## Work Saw Collector

[video=youtube_share;6NLj-fwCE4M]http://youtu.be/6NLj-fwCE4M[/video]

Stihl 044 Les is building for John T, (man I like a 044/440) maybe John T will let us check it out at the next GTG. 

Les sounds great can't wait to try it out.


----------



## RVALUE

Fellow came by and tried to trade me a 610 evl today. Probably could have bought it for $ 250.


----------



## john taliaferro

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## old cookie

Hedge I don't know what the holdup is.All I know is I was told not to bug him.I just hope he don't read this and think I am bugging him.Neal if you read this I am not bugging you I really aint bugging you just in case you read this.O man I hope I aint bugging him.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hedge I don't know what the holdup is.All I know is I was told not to bug him.I just hope he don't read this and think I am bugging him.Neal if you read this I am not bugging you I really aint bugging you just in case you read this.O man I hope I aint bugging him.



I'd bug the hell out of him...
Just because...


----------



## sunfish

old cookie said:


> Hedge I don't know what the holdup is.All I know is I was told not to bug him.I just hope he don't read this and think I am bugging him.Neal if you read this I am not bugging you I really aint bugging you just in case you read this.O man I hope I aint bugging him.



Neal is a good dude, have dealt with him a couple times. He never told me not to bug him. :msp_confused::msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

old cookie said:


> Hedge I don't know what the holdup is.All I know is I was told not to bug him.I just hope he don't read this and think I am bugging him.Neal if you read this I am not bugging you I really aint bugging you just in case you read this.O man I hope I aint bugging him.




Have you received in shipping info.





Hedgerow said:


> I'd bug the hell out of him...
> Just because...


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## old cookie

I aint got nothing from him. He said he was busy, but I would get my saw.That is all I know. I got a really strange pm from someone last night I mean really strange just sayen.


----------



## old cookie

Well I finely got the rest of my wood out of the timber today.When I cut it late last winter it didn't look that low, well it turned out my wood was in 4 inches of water for a while.Nice and dry now.You know I don't want to make anybody mad I just want the saw ,and I aint in no big hurry.


----------



## Mo. Jim

old cookie said:


> I aint got nothing from him. He said he was busy, but I would get my saw.That is all I know. I got a really strange pm from someone last night I mean really strange just sayen.



Evening Cookie,did you get all your fireworks shot off.


----------



## old cookie

Well I was to tired to shoot them my granddaughters had that job.


----------



## sawnami

Laid 300 ft of flooring yesterday using my table saw all day :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:
Certain individuals were on my mind with each cut that I made. 

I'm happy to say that I can count to ten without taking my shoes off. :rolleyes2:


----------



## little possum

So whos out towards San Antonio/Tyler TX? May be out for a visit in August. Got 2 buddies from NC that are out there living.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Well I finely got the rest of my wood out of the timber today.When I cut it late last winter it didn't look that low, well it turned out my wood was in 4 inches of water for a while.Nice and dry now.You know I don't want to make anybody mad I just want the saw ,and I aint in no big hurry.



No sweat cookie... Neil has your saw, but he don't sell one that he don't go through first... He's in the process of that... Had a family thing come up and has several in front of yours... 
I'll bet he has it ready in a few days...


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> I'm happy to say that I can count to ten without taking my shoes off. :rolleyes2:



I can too. I can even go to fifteen without any other ciphers.

I use the left hand once for each set of five, right hand tallies the repetitions. I can even go to 30 if I use 1/2 fingers for the tally. You guys keep limiting yourself to 10 fingers when there are so many other options.

Some of us are more enlightened. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I can too. I can even go to fifteen without any other ciphers.
> 
> I use the left hand once for each set of five, right hand tallies the repetitions. I can even go to 30 if I use 1/2 fingers for the tally. You guys keep limiting yourself to 10 fingers when there are so many other options.
> 
> Some of us are more enlightened. :msp_biggrin:



And dis-membered...

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## pdqdl

Don't you be dis-sing my members! I don't got that many left, an' I am proud of them.

Besides, me and rvalue outnumber you. Collectively I think we can out count any one of you, even with our shoes on.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Don't you be dis-sing my members! I don't got that many left, an' I am proud of them.



How's business in the big city?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> How's business in the big city?



Does he live near Sulfur Springs too? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> How's business in the big city?



It sucks. I do not seem to be able to hire reliable help. The only employees that come to work seem to be the ones I wouldn't care if they left.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Fella's.. Everyone have a good 4th?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Fella's.. Everyone have a good 4th?



It was non eventful...


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


>



Can ya eat it???


----------



## Freehand

If one finds curiosities palpable…….sure…. :misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> If one finds curiosities palpable…….sure…. :misdoubt:



Blah!!!! Find a way to grow a sweet tater in that bottle!!!


Sup Jason???


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Laid 300 ft of flooring yesterday using my table saw all day :msp_scared::msp_scared::msp_scared:
> Certain individuals were on my mind with each cut that I made.
> 
> I'm happy to say that I can count to ten without taking my shoes off. :rolleyes2:


 had alot of good days running all kinds of saws, just had a bad day..... ill be glad to get back to normal work, im super glad you had a safe day, i hope i made everyone think more about safety :smile2:


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Blah!!!! Find a way to grow a sweet tater in that bottle!!!
> 
> 
> Sup Jason???


 got to love sweet taters!! my uncle gave me 4 giant sweet tataer plants last year and i got 3 five gallon buckets of taters off them :msp_biggrin: the biggest was 6 pounds :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> got to love sweet taters!! my uncle gave me 4 giant sweet tataer plants last year and i got 3 five gallon buckets of taters off them :msp_biggrin: the biggest was 6 pounds :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



A 6 pounder is quite a tater...


----------



## moody

I love me some taters:msp_wub:


----------



## cobey

i dont know what they are called but we just call them giants my uncles look like big catfish and they still taste good :msp_biggrin:


----------



## pdqdl

moody said:


> I love me some taters:msp_wub:



I had some excellent 'taters tonight. Several small red, chopped into cubes, add about 1/2 of a large onion, chop in about 6 mushrooms. Add butter, then wrap in aluminum foil and cook on the grill until the bottom is just a little bit scorched and everything else is nice and soft.

That mix was better than everything else on the plate.

:msp_rolleyes: It seems I took too long getting home tonight, and my wife was a bit peeved that she didn't get to go out to some restaurant to eat. So I got to cook. Grilled sockeye salmon, grilled cauliflower (with special seasonings), fresh corn on the cob steamed in the ear, and the aforementioned 'taters...yet I was only slightly less unpopular that before.


----------



## cobey

yummy!!!


----------



## old cookie

Hedge I hadn't heard anything but good about him and his saws. That is why I wanted one from him.I know I will be happy with it.Talking about sweet taters my pappy in law used to grow the biggest I ever saw.They were so big we sliced them with my 372xp.


----------



## wendell

I had some mashed potatoes last night.





They weren't very good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

At the auction field goes to the tree line in the back we will be here all day, so far running 7 rings I think.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I picked up a wheel horse project.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> I picked up a wheel horse project.



Motor locked up needs painted some body work, should be a fun project.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Jim and everyone else.


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Jim and everyone else.



What's the good word over there? 




.....east:msp_tongue:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

West is best.... :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Motor locked up needs painted some body work, should be a fun project.



Uh oh Stephen. You and I may be developing a new type of CAD. I bought 3 John Deeres a couple weeks ago. I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> West is best.... :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Whichever way is fastest out of Kansas:cool2:


----------



## cobey

Work Saw Collector said:


> Motor locked up needs painted some body work, should be a fun project.


 I got a buddy that has 3 or 4 of them and a bunch of other garden tractors


----------



## cobey

moody said:


> Whichever way is fastest out of Kansas:cool2:


 I like ks,ok,mo, ark all about the same.... happy where i live fer now :cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I like ks,ok,mo, ark all about the same.... happy where i live fer now :cool2:



Hard to beat this little corner of the 4 states..
Cept the tornados...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> Whichever way is fastest out of Kansas:cool2:



that statement is true when I'm headed to a GTG...:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll

Hedgerow said:


> Hard to beat this little corner of the 4 states..
> Cept the tornados...



I would think the tornados is a rather large disadvantage? :msp_confused:


----------



## Hedgerow

SawTroll said:


> I would think the tornados is a rather large disadvantage? :msp_confused:



More of an annoyance... 
Just keep your insurance up, and stay out of their way if ya can...


----------



## old cookie

I agree with you on that Hedge, And a fraddy hole don't hurt nothing. Good place to store taters. 346xp verrrry close.


----------



## cobey

the house im in now is in franklin KS, 500 yards from the path of the F5 that went threw and still has 96% of the original roof.
tornados do crazy stuff.


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> Don't you be dis-sing my members! I don't got that many left, an' I am proud of them.
> 
> Besides, me and rvalue outnumber you. Collectively I think we can out count any one of you, even with our shoes on.


Now that wouldn't be from countin' "awwwwwe_____________'s" now would it?



pdqdl said:


> I can too. I can even go to fifteen without any other ciphers.
> 
> I use the left hand once for each set of five, right hand tallies the repetitions. I can even go to 30 if I use 1/2 fingers for the tally. You guys keep limiting yourself to 10 fingers when there are so many other options.
> 
> Some of us are more enlightened. :msp_biggrin:



Now y'all are going to make go into logarithmic functioning and/or differential equtions...:bang:


----------



## RVALUE

Locust Cutter said:


> Now that wouldn't be from countin' "awwwwwe_____________'s" now would it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now y'all are going to make go into logarithmic functioning and/or differential equtions...:bang:



We have fractions down pat.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

But can ya do gosintas?


----------



## Lurch2

jerrycmorrow said:


> But can ya do gosintas?



Sure, all part of ciferin.


----------



## thinkrtinker

I know a guy that can count to three and a half faster than most say "o crap"


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> I know a guy that can count to three and a half faster than most say "o crap"



Howdy Lewis!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thinkrtinker said:


> I know a guy that can count to three and a half faster than most say "o crap"



You just broke 50 post's.:msp_wub::msp_w00t::msp_wub:


----------



## john taliaferro

wow that's 10 post a year , subdue for this crowd . welcome


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Hard to beat this little corner of the 4 states..
> Cept the tornados...



I like central Iowa...... Its almost the same distance to Hedgerow (420), or Heavy Fuel (339) .... Still have to keep the tornados at bay!


----------



## Freehand

Hey guys, I recently acquired a 70's vintage 2 stroke Lawn Boy mower that has a bad coil. I was going to order one and then I thought I might check with you hoarders (Read: Jim  ) and see if one of y'all had one sitting on the junk pile. 

I was quoted $75 at the parts house which does not seem unreasonable. I got it in trade for some machine work I did on a neighbor's Harley so I don't have much in it. Would really like to get it going, but if I don't the deck will make one helluva bonfire…..:feel_good:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Hey guys, I recently acquired a 70's vintage 2 stroke Lawn Boy mower that has a bad coil. I was going to order one and then I thought I might check with you hoarders (Read: Jim  ) and see if one of y'all had one sitting on the junk pile.
> 
> I was quoted $75 at the parts house which does not seem unreasonable. I got it in trade for some machine work I did on a neighbor's Harley so I don't have much in it. Would really like to get it going, but if I don't the deck will make one helluva bonfire..:feel_good:



I can't help on that, but will say I seen one the other day at a auction. The guy took the motor off and mounted a ice chest to the deck pushing it down the rows selling water for a dollar. His business model had a low overhead.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Jason I seen on google After Market coils are around $22.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

As Dan put it, I have no problems with AM parts I got jugs and pistons for 044/046/066 sitting on the shelf right now been there couple years so far no issues. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

To post back on topic, (GTG's) The wife is making Blonde Brownies tonight if they pass maybe they will get made for the next GTG At Dan's. Are we still going to Dan's?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> To post back on topic, (GTG's) The wife is making Blonde Brownies tonight if they pass maybe they will get made for the next GTG At Dan's. Are we still going to Dan's?



I'm gonna show up there Friday the 18th whether anyone else is or not!!!

I think there's a bus load of Iowegians that'll be there too...


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> Hey guys, I recently acquired a 70's vintage 2 stroke Lawn Boy mower that has a bad coil. I was going to order one and then I thought I might check with you hoarders (Read: Jim  ) and see if one of y'all had one sitting on the junk pile.
> 
> I was quoted $75 at the parts house which does not seem unreasonable. I got it in trade for some machine work I did on a neighbor's Harley so I don't have much in it. Would really like to get it going, but if I don't the deck will make one helluva bonfire…..:feel_good:



I am pretty sure those are just aluminum decks. I have welded a few; I'm pretty sure they are not magnesium.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna show up there Friday the 18th whether anyone else is or not!!!
> 
> I think there's a bus load of Iowegians that'll be there too...



Cool so there will be at least me and you, I'll hit Dan up for the keys just in case he don't make it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

pdqdl said:


> I am pretty sure those are just aluminum decks. I have welded a few; I'm pretty sure they are not magnesium.



Some are stamped magnesium Dave and some are not and are still mag decks. They also had aluminum decks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool so there will be at least me and you, I'll hit Dan up for the keys just in case he don't make it.



You know MoJim will be there too...
So we'll have us a big time... There's plenty of firewood and crates of BS left over from the last one...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool so there will be at least me and you, I'll hit Dan up for the keys just in case he don't make it.



Lord willing and the crick don't rise I will be there friday also,mabey even thursday.:msp_smile:
Stephen I have a Wheelhorse C175? with a redneck 3 point hitch that uses the deck lift cylinder to raise and lower it. If you want it for yours I can bring it to the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You know MoJim will be there too...
> So we'll have us a big time... There's plenty of firewood and crates of BS left over from the last one...



You me MoJim cool, there will be lots of room around the fire. One more plus coffee will last longer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Lord willing and the crick don't rise I will be there friday also,mabey even thursday.:msp_smile:
> Stephen I have a Wheelhorse C175? with a redneck 3 point hitch that uses the deck lift cylinder to raise and lower it. If you want it for yours I can bring it to the GTG.



Thats a hellava offer I'll take it what saw should I be hunting for ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Lord willing and the crick don't rise I will be there friday also,mabey even thursday.:msp_smile:
> Stephen I have a Wheelhorse C175? with a redneck 3 point hitch that uses the deck lift cylinder to raise and lower it. If you want it for yours I can bring it to the GTG.



One more post on this, I am thinking about becoming Wheel Horse Collector to go with Work Saw Collector.


----------



## RVALUE

I have several large oaks to take out tomorrow. Medium wood.......


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is a cool picture from last weekend. We milled up some pine cant's for the races at the up coming fair and I hauled them home on my old 47 Dodge 2 ton truck. It was a fun ride.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I see you like wheelhorses Steven, I wanted to get one recently but when I came across this MF10 Massey Ferguson I couldn't resist.


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I am pretty sure those are just aluminum decks. I have welded a few; I'm pretty sure they are not magnesium.



Yesterday I was torching some aluminum fuel tanks off a semi. You know that aluminum doesn't cut as well as steel. But it cuts.

Don't worry I drained most of the fuel on the ground under the tanks before I started.


----------



## RVALUE

I am contemplating undertaking the posting of pics on a thread here.....

Pics of a 353 Detroit.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> I see you like wheelhorses Steven, I wanted to get one recently but when I came across this MF10 Massey Ferguson I couldn't resist.


Very nice I wouldn't have passed it up. 



RVALUE said:


> Yesterday I was torching some aluminum fuel tanks off a semi. You know that aluminum doesn't cut as well as steel. But it cuts.
> 
> Don't worry I drained most of the fuel on the ground under the tanks before I started.


Thats how I work safely, drain the tank thats a good idea. :hmm3grin2orange: 



RVALUE said:


> I am contemplating undertaking the posting of pics on a thread here.....
> 
> Pics of a 353 Detroit.


Text it to me.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have several large oaks to take out tomorrow. Medium wood.......



You need someone to cut those for you???
Cause Stephen, I know, is waiting on a part for his haybine...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> You need someone to cut those for you???
> Cause Stephen, I know, is waiting on a part for his haybine...



Yea but I got two big 40x400 problems right now. But I would love to go cutting I haven't seen a saw except for the 044 today using it to do some redneck framing inside the chicken house.


----------



## RVALUE

There will be some 3120 action.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea but I got two big 40x400 problems right now. But I would love to go cutting I haven't seen a saw except for the 044 today using it to do some redneck framing inside the chicken house.



Most cuts end up within a 1/2" of what I needed, one side of the mark or the other. :msp_mad:

Man that saw looks fast in Pine.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Most cuts end up within a 1/2" of what I needed, one side of the mark or the other. :msp_mad:
> 
> Man that saw looks fast in Pine.



Most saws look fast cutting a single 2x4. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Most saws look fast cutting a single 2x4. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I kept telling myself man this saw is bad ass. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Most saws look fast cutting a single 2x4. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Here I was thinking the magnum sticker was really helping. :taped:


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> I am pretty sure those are just aluminum decks. I have welded a few; I'm pretty sure they are not magnesium.



Feel fortunate you did not encounter during your welding efforts one of the "M" series unstamped decks Dave. And then try to douse the resulting fire with water.





Mo. Jim said:


> Some are stamped magnesium Dave and some are not and are still mag decks. They also had aluminum decks.



I've seen a couple of ally decks (around 1980+ vintage) and I wondered when they started to switch…...:baffle:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I see you like wheelhorses Steven, I wanted to get one recently but when I came across this MF10 Massey Ferguson I couldn't resist.



Who built that for Massey ferguson Andy?
Levi's Allis Chalmers was built by simplicity.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Who built that for Massey ferguson Andy?
> Levi's Allis Chalmers was built by simplicity.



Massy didn't build their own? I didn't know.


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I am contemplating undertaking the posting of pics on a thread here.....
> 
> Pics of a 353 Detroit.





Nothing quite sounds like a Detroit…….'specially when yer givin her hell. You just git one or sumpin? Dan gets all the cool toys, I wanna play in that sandbox :feel_good:

<iframe width="960" height="720" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/dmid9Djgms8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Tractor Data.com shows 1966 to 1976 for the MF10 
Manufacturer:	AMF


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> Feel fortunate you did not encounter during your welding efforts one of the "M" series unstamped decks Dave. And then try to douse the resulting fire with water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a couple of ally decks (around 1980+ vintage) and I wondered when they started to switch…...:baffle:



You ought to see a chunk of mag deck set on fire and then tossed in the river and watch it burn up under water. 
Jason PM me the model# off your mower deck and I will check on a coil for you.


----------



## sawnami

Jason, I've got a set of Lawnboy dealer manuals. If you need one for your mower just let me know the model number.


----------



## Freehand

Mo. Jim said:


> You ought to see a chunk of mag deck set on fire and then tossed in the river and watch it burn up under water.
> Jason PM me the model# off your mower deck and I will check on a coil for you.





sawnami said:


> Jason, I've got a set of Lawnboy dealer manuals. If you need one for your mower just let me know the model number.



Sorry guys, should have lead off with that. Model# 0392 8351 Serial# 9033303. Thanks much.


----------



## sawnami

How about the sound of this diesel?:msp_rolleyes:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/ZfttA0mds-c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Sorry guys, should have lead off with that. Model# 0392 8351 Serial# 9033303. Thanks much.



I'll dig through the pile in the AM.


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> Yesterday I was torching some aluminum fuel tanks off a semi. You know that aluminum doesn't cut as well as steel. But it cuts.
> 
> Don't worry I drained most of the fuel on the ground under the tanks before I started.



I'm usually not cutting tanks off of trucks; I generally weld the rust holes closed and re-install. :msp_scared:

I've got it down to a pretty good science. I haven't had one ignite/blow up for quite a few years. Even then, it was only exciting for a couple of moments. Shucks, when I was younger, I just drained them good, rinsed them out a bit with water, left the cap off and started welding. They never "light up" more than once.

BTW: No, aluminum does not cut at all, at least not any that I ever hit with a torch. You can melt it down, but you'll do better with a big heating tip than you will with a cutting torch.


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> Feel fortunate you did not encounter during your welding efforts one of the "M" series unstamped decks Dave. And then try to douse the resulting fire with water.



Ahhh...just another example of how I lead a charmed existence. And that was long before I learned about hot magnesium and water, too. I learned about burning magnesium back in high school chemistry, though. I used to have a vial of pure magnesium chips to light up whenever I felt the need for a bright light.



....I think that may still be down in the garage...I'll have to look for that. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Nothing quite sounds like a Detroit…….'specially when yer givin her hell. You just git one or sumpin? Dan gets all the cool toys, I wanna play in that sandbox :feel_good:
> 
> <iframe width="960" height="720" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/dmid9Djgms8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



No, had it for about 15 plus years. Had to resurrect it from the 'Museum'. Need a little cash.











Who am I kidding? I need a lot of cash. :msp_w00t:


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Ahhh...just another example of how I lead a charmed existence. And that was long before I learned about hot magnesium and water, too. I learned about burning magnesium back in high school chemistry, though. I used to have a vial of pure magnesium chips to light up whenever I felt the need for a bright light.
> 
> 
> 
> ....I think that may still be down in the garage...I'll have to look for that. :msp_sneaky:



Still living over the garage? I thought foxes lived in holes. or is that a coyote in disgust?


Tarry on


----------



## RVALUE

should be taking a saw to Springfield in 3 weeks hopefully.

To the doctor, not the undertaker.


----------



## RVALUE

FWIW:

Kenworths are a good / poor investment.

I bought one in 1992.

Drove it a bit.

Sold it yesterday , (sans tanks and 1 rear end) for $ 9 more than i paid for it. (counting shipping)

Today it is on a slow boat to China.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to be another warm one be safe drink plenty of water.


----------



## sawnami

Freehand said:


> Sorry guys, should have lead off with that. Model# 0392 8351 Serial# 9033303. Thanks much.



Well Jason I went through the pile and it looks like they may identify by the last 4 of the model number as far as I can tell. No 8351 in the pile.:msp_mellow: Several 83** numbers. What I've got goes from 1964-1987. If you might find another model that's close to that one I'll give it another shot looking for it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Beef....

It's what's for dinner...

Hannah made the sale list this morning.







1400 lbs of critter...


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi did pretty good with his chainsaw carving too...
Who'da thunk it??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This GTG is just 3 or so months off, shouldn't we be nailing down who is bringing what?


----------



## pdqdl

Getting anxious? I am not even sure where & when it is, much less whether I can make it or not. I might be willing to commit to something in the last week, but not 3 months out.

But then again, the last one I went to had a pinch of chaos added to the menu.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> Getting anxious? I am not even sure where & when it is, much less whether I can make it or not. I might be willing to commit to something in the last week, but not 3 months out.
> 
> But then again, the last one I went to had a pinch of chaos added to the menu.



Same place as last time, with all or most of the same guys as last October. All the same saws we always bring.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Same place as last time, with all or most of the same guys as last October. All the same saws we always bring.



There will be a couple new ones in my truck this year...
:msp_sneaky:
And one of them is Veeerrryyy SEXY!!!!:beauty3:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> There will be a couple new ones in my truck this year...
> :msp_sneaky:
> And one of them is Veeerrryyy SEXY!!!!:beauty3:



I hope to add a couple saws to my collection from the fall ky gtg as well. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Beef....
> 
> It's what's for dinner...
> 
> Hannah made the sale list this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1400 lbs of critter...





pdqdl said:


> Getting anxious? I am not even sure where & when it is, much less whether I can make it or not. I might be willing to commit to something in the last week, but not 3 months out.
> 
> But then again, the last one I went to had a pinch of chaos added to the menu.





Going to meet a retired friend in Lacyne Ks to eat all you can eat Fried Catfish. Just saying. 
:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:



Hedgerow said:


> There will be a couple new ones in my truck this year...
> :msp_sneaky:
> And one of them is Veeerrryyy SEXY!!!!:beauty3:



Going to get or already have that Jonsered from Tlandrum?:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Going to meet a retired friend in Lacyne Ks to eat all you can eat Fried Catfish. Just saying.
> :msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get or already have that Jonsered from Tlandrum?:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



Went with the one he had in Husky Orange...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Went with the one he had in Husky Orange...



Orange is not as SEXXXXY as Red but better than the alternative. Wait there is no alternative.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Orange is not as SEXXXXY as Red but better than the alternative. Wait there is no alternative.



Blue!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Blue!!



????????? Makita?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ????????? Makita?



Yup... But I won't have one of those... I'm really starting to build the Orange collection...
Got a good lineup of Dollies... 
Need more Husqvarna's...


----------



## Hedgerow

Is this the Homelite version of the Craftsman?


----------



## Wood Doctor

*The Blue Marvel*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ????????? Makita?


Pulled it out today and tested two bars on it. This saw must be reckoned with. With the NWP big bore that we installed, it will stay even with my MS 660 in both red elm and locust. How that is possible, I will never know.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Is this the Homelite version of the Craftsman?



Poulan


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> Pulled it out today and tested two bars on it. This saw must be reckoned with. With the NWP big bore that we installed, it will stay even with my MS 660 in both red elm and locust. How that is possible, I will never know.



Quad port vs dual port...
Quads are just meaner Ed...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Poulan



I didn't know the Poulan models had spring AV's...
The little bugger runs pretty good...


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Good to Know*



Hedgerow said:


> Quad port vs dual port...
> Quads are just meaner Ed...


Well, that's it then. I never understood that until now. Proof is in the pudding. I also opened up the exhaust a little on the Makita, but I figured that meant little. I'm only running a 32" bar on both saws and then drop down a tad for smaller logs. The comparison of these two saws is indeed fascinating.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wood Doctor said:


> Pulled it out today and tested two bars on it. This saw must be reckoned with. With the NWP big bore that we installed, it will stay even with my MS 660 in both red elm and locust. How that is possible, I will never know.



How are you Edwin? Did you get some of that Osage orange to make some file handles out of?


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Bundle Sales are Good*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How are you Edwin? Did you get some of that Osage orange to make some file handles out of?


Hi, Kenneth. Still drying that hedge, but I think it's just about ready for turning file handles. 

Just brought in two truckloads of green American elm rounds for drying. Have wrapped and sold over 150 bundles of dry campfire wood in May, June, and last week. Demand is rather huge, and I only support one small state park. The manager there sells my split wood unbundled and he's stocked out twice, one full truckload apiece, racked up. I had to repair the splitter twice to keep up with his sales and mine.

Summer firewood is a surprising business. People love flames and BBQ cooking. :msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wood Doctor said:


> Hi, Kenneth. Still drying that hedge, but I think it's just about ready for turning file handles.
> 
> Just brought in two truckloads of green American elm rounds for drying. Have wrapped and sold over 150 bundles of dry campfire wood in May, June, and last week. Demand is rather huge, and I only support one small state park. The manager there sells my split wood unbundled and he's stocked out twice, one full truckload apiece, racked up. I had to repair the splitter twice to keep up with his sales and mine.
> 
> Summer firewood is a surprising business. People love flames and BBQ cooking. :msp_smile:



Post up some pictures when you get one done. Or just bring some to jasper this fall I know a couple guys that would pay for a couple.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Post up some pictures when you get one done. Or just bring some to jasper this fall I know a couple guys that would pay for a couple.



Yup... I need some Hedge wedges too... 
Hint Hint Ed...


----------



## sawnami

Hey Kenneth, you could have a pair of 'em. 

McCullough 24" 1000 Pro Mac Chainsaw


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth, you could have a pair of 'em.
> 
> McCullough 24" 1000 Pro Mac Chainsaw



Just saw it. thanks.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't know the Poulan models had spring AV's...
> The little bugger runs pretty good...



Only some models were,same type AV's as on the 2045 and 2050 Jonsereds.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Only some models were,same type AV's as on the 2045 and 2050 Jonsereds.



It was a real simple saw... I take it that it was made before the "wild thing" era?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It was a real simple saw... I take it that it was made before the "wild thing" era?


 they made both types at the same time  one with AV one without, most poulan pros were AV and chrome bore, but some were not. same 42 cc motor one un-used screw hole in the wildthing non av saw motor. the AV saw uses a throttle cable the non AV uses linkage :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt have you seen this looks like a good Idea. Chain Saw Mill& Husqvarna 3120 Saw


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt have you seen this looks like a good Idea. Chain Saw Mill& Husqvarna 3120 Saw



I'm not real far from there I could give it a peek for someone.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

At the auction, man I haven't seen one of these in a while. Jim does your truck still play these?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> At the auction, man I haven't seen one of these in a while. Jim does your truck still play these?



I don't think it has a radio let alone a 8 track. :msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## RVALUE

Aspirant unto 8 track.


----------



## RVALUE

I cut and loaded a few logs today. Wish I had a pic.

Loaded a few loads of brush, and took out two 30 inch sycamores. 

Tired for an old crippled man.

Tarry on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stephen I had a 74 Grand Prix with a factory installed 8 track player,loved that old beast. Lot of leg and head room and a three body trunk. :msp_smile:


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Howdy all, I haven't been around here much lately. Any dates yet on the fall GTG? I hope I'm off work and can make it.


----------



## RVALUE

Around Oct 18


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Levi did pretty good with his chainsaw carving too...
> Who'da thunk it??
> Tell Levi congrats for me, and hello from my daughter of course! When is that boys birthday anyways, I think I may have to hook him up with a carving bar /conversion kit for a small saw or something.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Is this the Homelite version of the Craftsman?



These little saws are surprising eh? Wait did you steal mine? That is exactly like the one I had over in Avilla the other night. Does it say turbo air cleaning on the clutch cover like mine as well? LOL! I thought you likes em red and orange anyway?


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> These little saws are surprising eh? Wait did you steal mine? That is exactly like the one I had over in Avilla the other night. Does it say turbo air cleaning on the clutch cover like mine as well? LOL! I thought you likes em red and orange anyway?



That saw belongs to my night shift guy at work.. He got it free if he could make it work, so he brought it to me to "look at"...
Yes it has the turbo air cleaning... That's what made me look sideways at it... I cleaned it out, gutted the muffler, and tuned it, and the little sucker runs and starts great... 
And no vibes!!! I've never worked on that style of Poulan before, that's why I wondered if it was something else...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Pretty sure they are the same as the 2900 that was under the electrolux manufacturing banner.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Finally a real saw comes through my shop for a bottom end rebuild plus ported BB upgrade.




Jonsavarna 2171.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

RVALUE said:


> Around Oct 18



Good, I'm off that week! I've been saving my pennies to make the trip. Is a location decided on as well?
If I bring gumbo again, I may have some duck to throw in, and more chicken for sure. 
I'm racing vintage only this time though.


----------



## RVALUE

redheadwoodshed said:


> Good, I'm off that week! I've been saving my pennies to make the trip. Is a location decided on as well?
> If I bring gumbo again, I may have some duck to throw in, and more chicken for sure.
> I'm racing vintage only this time though.



Good: You are in charge of the rules for vintage!


----------



## Hedgerow

redheadwoodshed said:


> Good, I'm off that week! I've been saving my pennies to make the trip. Is a location decided on as well?
> If I bring gumbo again, I may have some duck to throw in, and more chicken for sure.
> I'm racing vintage only this time though.



Excellent!!! Look forward to seeing you again!!
Jasper AR is this fall's location... 18th and 19th...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Still no word from Stumpy? Anyone? He still has my Husky 2100 that he was going to do up for me. I cant get a hold of him, has he changed phone numbers?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> Still no word from Stumpy? Anyone? He still has my Husky 2100 that he was going to do up for me. I cant get a hold of him, has he changed phone numbers?



I haven't any new info.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

RVALUE said:


> Good: You are in charge of the rules for vintage!



Haha, I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## RVALUE

My oldest is a mid 70s 306A. Not my modern 034 supers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mod shut the the last thread down with members asking about him, recon they are over that? It has been long enough members should be able to ask questions. How many saws are MIA?


----------



## RVALUE

Does it count to wear a '50s hardhat?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Does it count to wear a '50s hardhat?



Thats funny


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Does it count to wear a '50s hardhat?



Dan I sent two PMs did you get them? This new PC is acting up bad tonight. They are not in my sent PM folder?


----------



## Freehand

Work Saw Collector said:


> Mod shut the the last thread down with members asking about him, recon they are over that? It has been long enough members should be able to ask questions. How many saws are MIA?



WTF is that all about? Is Stumpy alright?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> WTF is that all about? Is Stumpy alright?



We don't know he disappeared? not talking to anyone. Mods didn't want the thread going south and locked it.


----------



## Freehand

Link?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Link?



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm


----------



## redheadwoodshed

I hope everyone has fun at the GTG. I'll be at work. :msp_angry:
Jasper looks like a nice place to spend some time, too.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

redheadwoodshed said:


> I hope everyone has fun at the GTG. I'll be at work. :msp_angry:
> Jasper looks like a nice place to spend some time, too.



Maybe we will catch you at the next one.


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey WSC you ever get that beautiful strunk running? 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

No right now it is a shelf Quean


----------



## jonsered raket

Work Saw Collector said:


> No right now it is a shelf Quean



As it deserves, ill do some diggin around before jasper and bring some oldies.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> As it deserves, ill do some diggin around before jasper and bring some oldies.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Adam? You got spare parts for 372's lying around? I got this project that's been bestowed upon me, and well? It's in a box... :msp_unsure:
May need a crank for it... 
372XT should be same crank as 372 or 2172 I "think"...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cutting today 30" oak.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Adam? You got spare parts for 372's lying around? I got this project that's been bestowed upon me, and well? It's in a box... :msp_unsure:
> May need a crank for it...
> 372XT should be same crank as 372 or 2172 I "think"...



A 365 crank will work also.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Adam? You got spare parts for 372's lying around? I got this project that's been bestowed upon me, and well? It's in a box... :msp_unsure:
> May need a crank for it...
> 372XT should be same crank as 372 or 2172 I "think"...



Did you try Les?


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey matt unfortunately I dont have a crank, ive had to replace a few myself. I would try les, hes the man. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

Les always has stuff  I think his stuff even has stuff


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You got a movie to go with that Popcorn.


----------



## RVALUE

If it was a movie of my life, it would be filed under fiction.

I caught the pm's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Did you try Les?





jonsered raket said:


> Hey matt unfortunately I dont have a crank, ive had to replace a few myself. I would try les, hes the man.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2





moody said:


> Les always has stuff  I think his stuff even has stuff





Mo. Jim said:


> A 365 crank will work also.



I hope I don't need it, but I will rattle Les' cage if I do!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks.


----------



## RVALUE

I replaced the cylinder on my 372 today. The gasket gave up. Just bolted it back with some 'glue.'

Reckon it'll hold?

I'm no mechanic.


----------



## RVALUE

And even if it runs, there won't be any video........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I replaced the cylinder on my 372 today. The gasket gave up. Just bolted it back with some 'glue.'
> 
> Reckon it'll hold?
> 
> I'm no mechanic.



What color was the glue? Didn't sniff any did you?otstir:otstir:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What color was the glue? Didn't sniff any did you?otstir:otstir:



I used lock tight once on a cylinder...
Saw still runs...
Go figgure...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> And even if it runs, there won't be any video........


I bet it will run it don't take all this site thinks it takes to build a saw, if it dont hold let me know I'll loan you a tube of dirko.


----------



## redheadwoodshed

Work Saw Collector said:


> Maybe we will catch you at the next one.



I hope so. I would like to get there earlier than I did the last time and do some visiting.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What color was the glue? Didn't sniff any did you?otstir:otstir:



Lemme check my fingers, to see. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Lemme check my fingers, to see. :msp_biggrin:



You sure that was glue at all???
otstir:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Get R Done


----------



## cobey

thats some nice big wood there 
i get big peices of wood and they get sawed until they look like a rib cage :greenchainsaw: 
love to play with saws.......neighbors think im


----------



## Freehand

Got this arial shot of Stephen's uncut hay field. Dunno what it means though…


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Got this arial shot of Stephen's uncut hay field. Dunno what it means though…



That was his attempt at ordering a 'donut car'


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now thats funny Dan.


----------



## RVALUE

I burned about 100 tons of wood today. Didn't really have enough moisture to do it, but I gambled. Then we got over 1/2 inch of rain this afternoon. Much needed.

I hope supercabs got 2 inches.


----------



## RVALUE

I had a medium load of wood a couple days ago, but nobody posted a pic.


:msp_sad:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I burned about 100 tons of wood today. Didn't really have enough moisture to do it, but I gambled. Then we got over 1/2 inch of rain this afternoon. Much needed.
> 
> I hope supercabs got 2 inches.



Not that much but a nice shower it will help around here.


----------



## RVALUE

Wish I knew that all I had to do was ask to 'borrow' some sealant. I could have saved my elmers.


----------



## Hedgerow

Dan's "medium" load of wood...:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Dan's "medium" load of wood...:msp_wink:



That one board maker is about 19 feet long.


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe I shouldn't have had that posted......


Shows my inexperienced cutting abilities.


:msp_ohmy:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have had that posted......
> 
> 
> Shows my inexperienced cutting abilities.
> 
> 
> :msp_ohmy:



WOW!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Dan's "medium" load of wood...:msp_wink:



You'r gonna get in trouble cuttin' trees down in the city park...........................................................................................................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have had that posted......
> 
> 
> Shows my inexperienced cutting abilities.
> 
> 
> :msp_ohmy:



My pics do but wood is on the ground and thats what I'm after. Your hinge looks better than mine.


----------



## Showme

*Ts760*

Morning guys. Anybody got a decomp valve for a TS760 concrete saw they can spare?

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Morning guys. Anybody got a decomp valve for a TS760 concrete saw they can spare?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gerry



I'll go see if I have one.


----------



## john taliaferro

Dan don't bounce that top log off , you should strap it . I got a fresh 44 to be mean to Thinks Les .


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll go see if I have one.



Thanks, that would be great. No starting it without one for me.


----------



## Homelite410

Good afternoon all! I mentioned something to the wife about Jasper and she penciled it in on "her" calender.... SO jasper went from "hope to go" to "maybe".. I cant wait to see all of you again and make some chips!! 

The bug is in dougs ear to take the bus but even if we dont, I think I can find a way down there!!

I was close the other week, my family and I visited the wifes grandmother in Tahlequah Oklahoma and on the return trip had a great meal and a great time at Hedgerows with his family!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Good afternoon all! I mentioned something to the wife about Jasper and she penciled it in on "her" calender.... SO jasper went from "hope to go" to "maybe".. I cant wait to see all of you again and make some chips!!
> 
> The bug is in dougs ear to take the bus but even if we dont, I think I can find a way down there!!
> 
> I was close the other week, my family and I visited the wifes grandmother in Tahlequah Oklahoma and on the return trip had a great meal and a great time at Hedgerows with his family!!



The kids had a pretty good time!
The ribeye's weren't bad either...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Showme said:


> Thanks, that would be great. No starting it without one for me.


I cant do it, I had a couple in boxes just parts and didn't have one of those. Matt you got one?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Done a little cutting today, not quite as big of a tree as Dan done yesterday.







When we got home I took the cordless saws-all to it. It was grown around steering wheel and frame in two places. Now it will turn.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Good afternoon all! I mentioned something to the wife about Jasper and she penciled it in on "her" calender.... SO jasper went from "hope to go" to "maybe".. I cant wait to see all of you again and make some chips!!
> 
> The bug is in dougs ear to take the bus but even if we dont, I think I can find a way down there!!
> 
> I was close the other week, my family and I visited the wifes grandmother in Tahlequah Oklahoma and on the return trip had a great meal and a great time at Hedgerows with his family!!



Isn't Tahlequah the town in the Movie Where the Red Fern Grows?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

john taliaferro said:


> Dan don't bounce that top log off , you should strap it . I got a fresh 44 to be mean to Thinks Les .



I bet you will like that saw he put together for you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> Good afternoon all! I mentioned something to the wife about Jasper and she penciled it in on "her" calender.... SO jasper went from "hope to go" to "maybe".. I cant wait to see all of you again and make some chips!!
> 
> The bug is in dougs ear to take the bus but even if we dont, I think I can find a way down there!!
> 
> I was close the other week, my family and I visited the wifes grandmother in Tahlequah Oklahoma and on the return trip had a great meal and a great time at Hedgerows with his family!!



Should have hollered I bet you went right past me.

Edit: and Dan.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The kids had a pretty good time!
> The ribeye's weren't bad either...



Now thats what I call a "no" notice GTG. LOL


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Done a little cutting today, not quite as big of a tree as Dan done yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we got home I took the cordless saws-all to it. It was grown around steering wheel and frame in two places. Now it will turn.



Cool anti theft device! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is everyone, setting at the ice cream/malt shop?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone, setting at the ice cream/malt shop?



I'm sitting here in front of the fan having a fresh cup of coffee and chasing it with ice water.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm sitting here in front of the fan having a fresh cup of coffee and chasing it with ice water.



Thats cool, having Hot coffee myself.  It just goes well with the hot weather.


----------



## RVALUE

Homelite410 said:


> Good afternoon all! I mentioned something to the wife about Jasper and she penciled it in on "her" calender.... SO jasper went from "hope to go" to "maybe".. I cant wait to see all of you again and make some chips!!
> 
> The bug is in dougs ear to take the bus but even if we dont, I think I can find a way down there!!
> 
> I was close the other week, my family and I visited the wifes grandmother in Tahlequah Oklahoma and on the return trip had a great meal and a great time at Hedgerows with his family!!



How's your 2nd generation of your chainsaw 'gismo' coming?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Where is everyone, setting at the ice cream/malt shop?





Mo. Jim said:


> I'm sitting here in front of the fan having a fresh cup of coffee and chasing it with ice water.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Thats cool, having Hot coffee myself.  It just goes well with the hot weather.



Coffee and ice water. What a man drinks in hot weather. A ice cold beer goes pretty good to.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## RVALUE

My 372 wouldn't 'run' today. It would start on ether and wd 40, but wouldn't pull up gas and run.


It had a bit of gas in the tank, but not full.

I was plumb out of gas in the jug. 

Tomorrow.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Coffee and ice water. What a man drinks in hot weather. A ice cold beer goes pretty good to.:msp_thumbup:



I guess I am a bit of a contrarian. In hot weather, I prefer room temperature water (when thirsty) and iced coffee (for a treat). Warm beer is fine anytime; I guess that is the German in me.


----------



## Steve NW WI

pdqdl said:


> I guess I am a bit of a contrarian. In hot weather, I prefer room temperature water (when thirsty) and iced coffee (for a treat). Warm beer is fine anytime; I guess that is the German in me.



Warm water is actually supposed to be better for you when it's hot.

Iced coffee is twice as wrong as hot tea.

Warm beer, not my thing. Had an uncle in Germany during and after WWII, he drank his beer warm, but he kept some cold for visitors.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yuk... Warm beer...
Well? 
Off to MI...
Time to burn Some gas!!!


----------



## sunfish

Cold beer, or Bullet Bourbon over ice. This in the evening after working...


----------



## Homelite410

RVALUE said:


> How's your 2nd generation of your chainsaw 'gismo' coming?



I thought about hollaring at some of you guys but hedge was the only one in my phone. And he was only 10 miles of route!!:msp_biggrin: 

For those interested in gen 2 chain vises, I have made 12 and Scarr52, nstueve, mxracer428, and hedgerow have the first 4. I have been busy and hope to get a thread up soon. These are lighter and you can square file on it as well as tunnel race chain on the full radius end and use the sweedish roller guide. I really like how these turned out!!

Oh how I miss Braums!! You guys are luck to have them in your area!!


----------



## moody

Homelite410 said:


> I thought about hollaring at some of you guys but hedge was the only one in my phone. And he was only 10 miles of route!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> For those interested in gen 2 chain vises, I have made 12 and Scarr52, nstueve, mxracer428, and hedgerow have the first 4. I have been busy and hope to get a thread up soon. These are lighter and you can square file on it as well as tunnel race chain on the full radius end and use the sweedish roller guide. I really like how these turned out!!
> 
> Oh how I miss Braums!! You guys are luck to have them in your area!!



Hey I'd be interested in one.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Homelite410 said:


> I thought about hollaring at some of you guys but hedge was the only one in my phone. And he was only 10 miles of route!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> For those interested in gen 2 chain vises, I have made 12 and Scarr52, nstueve, mxracer428, and hedgerow have the first 4. I have been busy and hope to get a thread up soon. These are lighter and you can square file on it as well as tunnel race chain on the full radius end and use the sweedish roller guide. I really like how these turned out!!
> 
> Oh how I miss Braums!! You guys are luck to have them in your area!!



I would like one too. Pm me on a price to get to MN


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, I wasn't sure where exactly to post this request and thought I would start here. If I am in the wrong area please let me know where to post it at. I work with a small group of volunteers here in Christian County that is called Hearts to Hearth. We cut, split and deliver firewood for free to the needy. 2 years ago we were able to deliver 255 pickup truck loads. Last year our volunteer base fell of drastically and were only able to deliver about 75 loads. I have access to an area that is about 250 acres in size and has about 200-300 tree tops on the ground ready to cut. What I am asking for is as many chainsaw people as possible for 1 day only. The date will be September 28th. I'm hoping to get enough people together to cut as much, if not all, of these tops as can be cut. No delivering, just cutting and moving the cut wood to the front of the property for further processing. A 4 wheel drive truck will be needed to get back to where the wood is. If you don't have a truck we will shuttle people and equipment back to the area. You will need to bring food and water for yourselves. I'm planning on starting about 8am and lasting until about 6pm or whenever we get tired and decide to stop. 
I'm looking into the possibility of being able to camp out there and making it a 2 day affair but have not been able yet to clear that with the landowner, so for right now am planning on 1 day. 
If you are interested in fellowship with other AS members and have some fun with your chainsaws and donate to a good cause please PM me with questions and directions to the sight. If needed I will have somebody posted at the front of the property for people that can make it but would be late because of distance travelled. I realize that everyone who reads this won't be able to come because of certain constraints but would appreciate any and all that can come.
I will keep everybody posted as to progress.
Thank you very much for your time,
Workshop 
(Steve)

The area is just east of Springfield, Mo.


----------



## cobey

ill see if i can work that out :msp_biggrin: that sounds like a good time


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> ill see if i can work that out :msp_biggrin: that sounds like a good time



If that ain't the date of Wiggs' GTG, I think I can offer some assistance, and you could ride with my crew if ya wanted..


----------



## cobey

Wiggs gtg?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> If you are interested in fellowship with other AS members and have some fun with your chainsaws and donate to a good cause please PM me with questions and directions to the sight.



I am interested in this. Put me on your list. Just keep me/us posted as it gets closer. I will need a reminder as the time gets closer. I wrote it on my calendar. Right now, I don't see any reason I can't help out. Carry on-Hinerman.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, I wasn't sure where exactly to post this request and thought I would start here. If I am in the wrong area please let me know where to post it at. I work with a small group of volunteers here in Christian County that is called Hearts to Hearth. We cut, split and deliver firewood for free to the needy. 2 years ago we were able to deliver 255 pickup truck loads. Last year our volunteer base fell of drastically and were only able to deliver about 75 loads. I have access to an area that is about 250 acres in size and has about 200-300 tree tops on the ground ready to cut. What I am asking for is as many chainsaw people as possible for 1 day only. The date will be September 28th. I'm hoping to get enough people together to cut as much, if not all, of these tops as can be cut. No delivering, just cutting and moving the cut wood to the front of the property for further processing. A 4 wheel drive truck will be needed to get back to where the wood is. If you don't have a truck we will shuttle people and equipment back to the area. You will need to bring food and water for yourselves. I'm planning on starting about 8am and lasting until about 6pm or whenever we get tired and decide to stop.
> I'm looking into the possibility of being able to camp out there and making it a 2 day affair but have not been able yet to clear that with the landowner, so for right now am planning on 1 day.
> If you are interested in fellowship with other AS members and have some fun with your chainsaws and donate to a good cause please PM me with questions and directions to the sight. If needed I will have somebody posted at the front of the property for people that can make it but would be late because of distance travelled. I realize that everyone who reads this won't be able to come because of certain constraints but would appreciate any and all that can come.
> I will keep everybody posted as to progress.
> Thank you very much for your time,
> Workshop
> (Steve)
> 
> The area is just east of Springfield, Mo.



Matt is that the same weekend as Fort Scott? 

WorkShop you are in Ozark? I think I can if it is not same as previous ?? to Matt.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I thought about hollaring at some of you guys but hedge was the only one in my phone. And he was only 10 miles of route!!:msp_biggrin:
> 
> For those interested in gen 2 chain vises, I have made 12 and Scarr52, nstueve, mxracer428, and hedgerow have the first 4. I have been busy and hope to get a thread up soon. These are lighter and you can square file on it as well as tunnel race chain on the full radius end and use the sweedish roller guide. I really like how these turned out!!
> 
> Oh how I miss Braums!! You guys are luck to have them in your area!!



Post up some Pics. Definitely interested. 2nd generations are usually better that 1st. if you can do everything you say I am definitely interested


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> For those interested in gen 2 chain vises, I have made 12 and Scarr52, nstueve, mxracer428, and hedgerow have the first 4. I have been busy and hope to get a thread up soon. These are lighter and you can square file on it as well as tunnel race chain on the full radius end and use the sweedish roller guide. I really like how these turned out



i'm interested. let's see some pix


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt is that the same weekend as Fort Scott?
> 
> WorkShop you are in Ozark? I think I can if it is not same as previous ?? to Matt.



Actually I live in Nixa, about 5 miles west of Ozark and 6 miles south of Spfd. The sight is approximately 10 miles east/southeast of Spfd between Spfd and Rogersville.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> We cut, split and deliver firewood for free to the needy. ... I will keep everybody posted as to progress.
> Steve
> 
> The area is just east of Springfield, Mo.



got it penciled in. maybe can make it since can't make the gtg. sounds fun. you gonna have a sharpener on site? piling brush or leave it lay?


----------



## workshop

Well, I don't have any fancy sharpeners other than a die grinder and round files,:msp_wink: but I can bring what I have.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Yuk... Warm beer...



I guess I should explain. Back when I was a puppy that was not allowed to drink beer, I was doing volunteer work with a bunch of guys pouring concrete dugouts. I was only 17, they were much older, but I was the only one that seemed to know how to do any flatwork. The job was totally botched: the forms were blowing out, the floor of the proposed baseball dugouts was at least 18" thick, and everything was wrong. I was sweating my ### off on a hot summer day, and these guys all disappeared to the other side of the field and left me to do everything by myself.

I was hot, and they didn't even offer me anything to drink, while about 6 of them were goofing off doing nothing on the other side of the field.

Did I mention that I was getting damned hot? ....there was only a can of beer sitting on the ground over there. Crap! I don't like beer!...I kept working.

About an hour later, I couldn't take it any longer. I grabbed that "sitting in the sun for 2 hours" beer and drank it right on down. :msp_biggrin:

It was sooo good! _I've been fond of warm beer ever since._


----------



## Wood Doctor

... "I've been fond of warm beer ever since..."
----------------
Suppose I own two bars across the street from each other. One bar advertises that it has the *coldest* beer in town. The other bar advertises that is has the *warmest* beer in town.

After a year competing with each other, which bar will have the most sales? Please advise.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Wood Doctor said:


> ... "I've been fond of warm beer ever since..."
> ----------------
> Suppose I own two bars across the street from each other. One bar advertises that it has the *coldest* beer in town. The other bar advertises that is has the *warmest* beer in town.
> 
> After a year competing with each other, which bar will have the most sales? Please advise.


The one with the cuter waitresses?


----------



## workshop

jerrycmorrow said:


> got it penciled in. maybe can make it since can't make the gtg. sounds fun. you gonna have a sharpener on site? piling brush or leave it lay?



Generally we leave it lay unless we need access with trucks to get to the cut wood, then we will pile it out of the way.
We usually cut everything down to about 2 inches in diameter. Some of the people we deliver to are elderly and they like small stuff better. It's easier for them to handle. Some of the tops out there are up to 24 inches in diameter.


----------



## workshop

Last year we only had 2 people running chainsaws. A friend of mine and myself. My wife would run the hydraulic splitter and another friend would come out because he liked the company and being out in the woods. I'm hoping between here and another group that we can get up to 50 people running saws. But I will be grateful for any help at all. This season is looking up as far as volunteer help is concerned but we are still a weak on chainsaw operators. That's why I am turning to you all. 2 years ago I delivered a load to a gentleman and his wife that lived back in the sticks in a dilapidated mobile home. I won't go into details about him but suffice it to say he is handicapped. He didn't believe in handouts and I would go pick him up and bring him along. He had modified a little Woodshark and would help cut firewood too. It's truly amazing.
I want to thank everyone in advance for any and all help with this project.
Workshop
(Steve)


----------



## cobey

Steve you have a Remingon Sl 11 too? Mines in Wards Orange and white


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Steve you have a Remingon Sl 11 too? Mines in Wards Orange and white



At least that is what it appears to be. No markings on it. But mine isn't near as nice as yours. Mine is pretty much just a parts saw.


----------



## cobey

mine has no clutch cover or bar  my buddys boy cant find them, it ran too! I havnt tryed to start it yet they put the spark plug in there mower :tongue2:


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> mine has no clutch cover or bar  my buddys boy cant find them, it ran too! I havnt tryed to start it yet they put the spark plug in there mower :tongue2:



If you can use mine, you know you're welcome to it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, I wasn't sure where exactly to post this request and thought I would start here. If I am in the wrong area please let me know where to post it at. I work with a small group of volunteers here in Christian County that is called Hearts to Hearth. We cut, split and deliver firewood for free to the needy. 2 years ago we were able to deliver 255 pickup truck loads. Last year our volunteer base fell of drastically and were only able to deliver about 75 loads. I have access to an area that is about 250 acres in size and has about 200-300 tree tops on the ground ready to cut. What I am asking for is as many chainsaw people as possible for 1 day only. The date will be September 28th. I'm hoping to get enough people together to cut as much, if not all, of these tops as can be cut. No delivering, just cutting and moving the cut wood to the front of the property for further processing. A 4 wheel drive truck will be needed to get back to where the wood is. If you don't have a truck we will shuttle people and equipment back to the area. You will need to bring food and water for yourselves. I'm planning on starting about 8am and lasting until about 6pm or whenever we get tired and decide to stop.
> I'm looking into the possibility of being able to camp out there and making it a 2 day affair but have not been able yet to clear that with the landowner, so for right now am planning on 1 day.
> If you are interested in fellowship with other AS members and have some fun with your chainsaws and donate to a good cause please PM me with questions and directions to the sight. If needed I will have somebody posted at the front of the property for people that can make it but would be late because of distance travelled. I realize that everyone who reads this won't be able to come because of certain constraints but would appreciate any and all that can come.
> I will keep everybody posted as to progress.
> Thank you very much for your time,
> Workshop
> (Steve)
> 
> The area is just east of Springfield, Mo.



Steve, put me on your PM list for helping out. If I can make it to help I will. Sounds like it would be a lot of hard work for a very good cause.

Also, I've been out of the loop for a while - so if someone would be so kind as to post or PM me with the dates of the GTG at Jasper I would appreciate it. I hope to make it this year and barter / sell a lot of the stuff I have piled in the basement.


----------



## cobey

thanks, we will see what happens, :msp_biggrin: someone may love these saws more than us. chad said they are collectable but Idk 
ill at least try to start mine. it would be a neat runner but I bet parts are high dollar (bars, chains, clutch cover ect ect) it was listed to use a 3/8 .050 chain so at least that isnt weird stuff. it has a chrome muffler that is still chrome too and the padding on the handle is good


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt is that the same weekend as Fort Scott?
> 
> WorkShop you are in Ozark? I think I can if it is not same as previous ?? to Matt.



Sounds same as Kentucky and Fort Scott both!!! Ugh...


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> Steve you have a Remingon Sl 11 too? Mines in Wards Orange and white





workshop said:


> At least that is what it appears to be. No markings on it. But mine isn't near as nice as yours. Mine is pretty much just a parts saw.





cobey said:


> mine has no clutch cover or bar  my buddys boy cant find them, it ran too! I havnt tryed to start it yet they put the spark plug in there mower :tongue2:



I think I have parts for that. 

Steve, do you remember if I got a couple of those from you? 

I'm pretty sure there's one or two in the pile in the basement. Let me know if either of you need something for yours. I'll bet I can help you out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> mine has no clutch cover or bar  my buddys boy cant find them, it ran too! I havnt tryed to start it yet they put the spark plug in there mower :tongue2:





workshop said:


> If you can use mine, you know you're welcome to it.:msp_biggrin:



Tell me what you guys need. I have a box of leftover PL-4/SL-4/PL-5 stuff.

Even have a serviceable cylinder for a PL/SL-4 and another for a PL/SL-55 (82cc).

I'm short one muffler.........................................................or stack.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Steve, put me on your PM list for helping out. If I can make it to help I will. Sounds like it would be a lot of hard work for a very good cause.
> 
> Also, I've been out of the loop for a while - so if someone would be so kind as to post or PM me with the dates of the GTG at Jasper I would appreciate it. I hope to make it this year and barter / sell a lot of the stuff I have piled in the basement.



It would be great to have you Marc. I will put you on the list. I know of a certain MS260 Pro that you can borrow if you need to.:msp_wink:


----------



## cobey

ill make a list, but ill check for fire and compression first, thanks Guys :msp_biggrin:


----------



## old cookie

hay Cobey how is that finger doing fine I hope.


----------



## pdqdl

Steve NW WI said:


> The one with the cuter waitresses?



Darn. Beat me to it.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> hay Cobey how is that finger doing fine I hope.


 thanks for asking :smile2:
the work comp doc kicked me back off work again because he doesnt like how its healing, hopefully I can go back soon!
I think its still swollen because blood flow not working right because an artery was torn up, going to DR. again monday we will see what
happens, he says it should work again some anyways


----------



## pdqdl

Wood Doctor said:


> ... "I've been fond of warm beer ever since..."
> ----------------
> Suppose I own two bars across the street from each other. One bar advertises that it has the *coldest* beer in town. The other bar advertises that is has the *warmest* beer in town.
> 
> After a year competing with each other, which bar will have the most sales? Please advise.



It kinda depends on what town you are in. You might do worse with the cold beer in Berlin. 

Besides, I never said I didn't like cold beer, nor that I preferred warm to cold beer. I just don't care too much if it is cold, cool, or even slightly warm. Even a good hot beer isn't too bad sometimes, depending on the brand. Budweiser doesn't do too well when it warms up.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> It would be great to have you Marc. I will put you on the list. I know of a certain MS260 Pro that you can borrow if you need to.:msp_wink:



I STIHL miss that saw, dang it. You shouldn't tease me like that. I've sort of gotten the bug for the older Poulan saws at the moment, like the 2800 and 3400 I'm slowly going through right now. Parts are still out there and they're good, solid saws. That 260 Pro was the best little Stihl I'd ever laid my hands on and the old Poulans can't really hold a candle to that little gem. I hope it gives you many years of good service, my friend.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> I think I have parts for that.
> 
> Steve, do you remember if I got a couple of those from you?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's one or two in the pile in the basement. Let me know if either of you need something for yours. I'll bet I can help you out.



I think you've got a couple of Remingtons in that batch, possibly 3. Just don't remember what models though. I'm planning on going to the Jasper GTG and will bring a lot of stuff.


----------



## cobey

heck Steve you might have as many as diggers dad by GTG time!!!  :msp_w00t::greenchainsaw:


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Last year we only had 2 people running chainsaws. A friend of mine and myself. My wife would run the hydraulic splitter and another friend would come out because he liked the company and being out in the woods. I'm hoping between here and another group that we can get up to 50 people running saws. But I will be grateful for any help at all. This season is looking up as far as volunteer help is concerned but we are still a weak on chainsaw operators. That's why I am turning to you all. 2 years ago I delivered a load to a gentleman and his wife that lived back in the sticks in a dilapidated mobile home. I won't go into details about him but suffice it to say he is handicapped. He didn't believe in handouts and I would go pick him up and bring him along. He had modified a little Woodshark and would help cut firewood too. It's truly amazing.
> I want to thank everyone in advance for any and all help with this project.
> Workshop
> (Steve)



We are looking very hard at making this a weekend thing with camping available if that would help out. Don't know yet just how luxurious or primitive it would be though.
Let me know what you guys/gals think.

Here is a tentative list I have. I will title these as such.

Penciled in; Hinerman , jerrycmorrow ,diggersdad



looking into it; Cobey, Hedgerow, weekendlumberjack


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, I wasn't sure where exactly to post this request and thought I would start here. If I am in the wrong area please let me know where to post it at. I work with a small group of volunteers here in Christian County that is called Hearts to Hearth. We cut, split and deliver firewood for free to the needy. 2 years ago we were able to deliver 255 pickup truck loads. Last year our volunteer base fell of drastically and were only able to deliver about 75 loads. I have access to an area that is about 250 acres in size and has about 200-300 tree tops on the ground ready to cut. What I am asking for is as many chainsaw people as possible for 1 day only. The date will be September 28th. I'm hoping to get enough people together to cut as much, if not all, of these tops as can be cut. No delivering, just cutting and moving the cut wood to the front of the property for further processing. A 4 wheel drive truck will be needed to get back to where the wood is. If you don't have a truck we will shuttle people and equipment back to the area. You will need to bring food and water for yourselves. I'm planning on starting about 8am and lasting until about 6pm or whenever we get tired and decide to stop.
> I'm looking into the possibility of being able to camp out there and making it a 2 day affair but have not been able yet to clear that with the landowner, so for right now am planning on 1 day.
> If you are interested in fellowship with other AS members and have some fun with your chainsaws and donate to a good cause please PM me with questions and directions to the sight. If needed I will have somebody posted at the front of the property for people that can make it but would be late because of distance travelled. I realize that everyone who reads this won't be able to come because of certain constraints but would appreciate any and all that can come.
> I will keep everybody posted as to progress.
> Thank you very much for your time,
> Workshop
> (Steve)
> 
> The area is just east of Springfield, Mo.



Is that Date set in stone? That is the same weekend as the Wiggs (KY) GTG.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is that Date set in stone? That is the same weekend as the Wiggs (KY) GTG.



We could possibly do the 21st of September. Would that work better for everybody? Didn't really know there was a GTG already planned, so if we can get more people on the 21st I will tell the powers that be that the date needs to be bumped up. 
I'm somewhat limited on which weekends to do this. My job requires me to be on-call available 2 weeks at a time. The 21st and 28th I am off call. The 2 Saturdays after that I am back on call. Then Oct 19th and 26th off call.
But let me know if 21st works better.
Workshop
(Steve)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> We could possibly do the 21st of September. Would that work better for everybody? Didn't really know there was a GTG already planned, so if we can get more people on the 21st I will tell the powers that be that the date needs to be bumped up.
> I'm somewhat limited on which weekends to do this. My job requires me to be on-call available 2 weeks at a time. The 21st and 28th I am off call. The 2 Saturdays after that I am back on call. Then Oct 19th and 26th off call.
> But let me know if 21st works better.
> Workshop
> (Steve)



Better for me, now lets see what the rest of the guys say.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> We could possibly do the 21st of September. Would that work better for everybody? Didn't really know there was a GTG already planned, so if we can get more people on the 21st I will tell the powers that be that the date needs to be bumped up.
> I'm somewhat limited on which weekends to do this. My job requires me to be on-call available 2 weeks at a time. The 21st and 28th I am off call. The 2 Saturdays after that I am back on call. Then Oct 19th and 26th off call.
> But let me know if 21st works better.
> Workshop
> (Steve)


Trailers needed to haul the wood to front of property?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Trailers needed to haul the wood to front of property?



Don't worry guys, I'll bring my slow saw so I dont fill my trailer faster than you. :msp_w00t: :msp_scared:


----------



## cobey

ill be the slowest so its all good, plan to be there barring complications :msp_w00t:


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Trailers needed to haul the wood to front of property?



The area has 2 possible access points to the wood. The one I use is a tractor path going down into a ravine, left hand turn then up the other side. About 20 yds down then about 50 yds up. Small trailer maybe. I pulled my splitter through it no problem, anything bigger, I don't know. The other access follows a utility easement. Straight as an arrow downhill, pretty steep but a trailer might be doable. The ravine is 4wd both ways, the easement would require 4wd pulling up the hill. I've got a 77 Ford 3/4 ton Highboy with a flat bed and 30 inch high stake bed sides. It walks in and out of the ravine, loaded, no problem. Once either of these entries is negotiated the rest of the road is flat and level with the tops on either side. I figured at the least to get the wood cut up, then worry about getting it out later. But if anybody that brings a truck and would be willing, take it up to the front of the property and dump it.


----------



## moody

I can help cut but I'm afraid my Focus didn't come with a towing package:msp_biggrin: but it'll have to be the 21st


----------



## Work Saw Collector

moody said:


> I can help cut but I'm afraid my Focus didn't come with a towing package:msp_biggrin: but it'll have to be the 21st



Trunk space 1/8 rick? So maybe 8 trips?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm buying anything he is selling.







My first meme so give me a break.


----------



## sawnami

We'll be at a bike rally the weekend of the 21st and I'll have to check if the 28th is my Saturday at work. If I can't make it, you're welcome to use my trailer if you want. I know we work almost across the street from each other so it would be easy to pick up and return.


----------



## diggers_dad

Work Saw Collector said:


> Better for me, now lets see what the rest of the guys say.



21st works better for me. 

When is the GTG is Jasper this year?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

diggers_dad said:


> 21st works better for me.
> 
> When is the GTG is Jasper this year?



I forget is it the Oct 19?


----------



## workshop

Last I saw it was Oct. 19th.


----------



## specter29

has anyone seen or heard from Stumpy he's had my mac cp125, homelite 707G, and husky 576XPAT since Matt's GTG I've tried calling, texting, emailing him but nothing. I wondering if he is still planning on working on em or what? I'm worried about him not like him to not reply back in some form.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Better for me, now lets see what the rest of the guys say.



I'm changing the date to Sept. 21st. so as not to interfere with the GTG. Still no word on if camping will be available but will let everyone know
Thanks Guys.
Steve


----------



## wendell

specter29 said:


> has anyone seen or heard from Stumpy he's had my mac cp125, homelite 707G, and husky 576XPAT since Matt's GTG I've tried calling, texting, emailing him but nothing. I wondering if he is still planning on working on em or what? I'm worried about him not like him to not reply back in some form.



No one has heard from him nor has he responded to any efforts to contact him.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I'm changing the date to Sept. 21st. so as not to interfere with the GTG. Still no word on if camping will be available but will let everyone know
> Thanks Guys.
> Steve



Sounds good As of now Put me down as a for sure. Unless something crazy happens. I will be there.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

They set a couple of telephone poles by my place last week. Looks like the ground was a "little" hard. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> They set a couple of telephone poles by my place last week. Looks like the ground was a "little" hard. :msp_rolleyes:



That looks like some of that lime stone colored dirt.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> We could possibly do the 21st of September. Would that work better for everybody? Didn't really know there was a GTG already planned, so if we can get more people on the 21st I will tell the powers that be that the date needs to be bumped up.
> I'm somewhat limited on which weekends to do this. My job requires me to be on-call available 2 weeks at a time. The 21st and 28th I am off call. The 2 Saturdays after that I am back on call. Then Oct 19th and 26th off call.
> But let me know if 21st works better.
> Workshop
> (Steve)



I am relatively flexible; but, the weekend of Oct 19th is the fall GTG at RValue's unless something has changed.


----------



## Hinerman

specter29 said:


> has anyone seen or heard from Stumpy he's had my mac cp125, homelite 707G, and husky 576XPAT since Matt's GTG I've tried calling, texting, emailing him but nothing. I wondering if he is still planning on working on em or what? I'm worried about him not like him to not reply back in some form.



here is a thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> here is a thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/238076.htm



I do know he is still living. A week or two ago He but dialed me 5 or 6 times kept trying to call him back nothing . Finally texted him. He texted back sorry about the but dial. 

Other than that no communication. If I wasn't 41/2 or 5 hrs. away I would go see him. Hope he shows back up like the little fella.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> I'm changing the date to Sept. 21st. so as not to interfere with the GTG. Still no word on if camping will be available but will let everyone know
> Thanks Guys.
> Steve



Here is the latest list I have, please correct me if I'm wrong.

Hinerman
jerrycmorrow
diggersdad
wkendlumberjack
moody
cobey
hedgerow!
worksawcollector


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I do know he is still living. A week or two ago He but dialed me 5 or 6 times kept trying to call him back nothing . Finally texted him. He texted back sorry about the but dial.
> 
> Other than that no communication. If I wasn't 41/2 or 5 hrs. away I would go see him. Hope he shows back up used to like the little fella.



....But


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Here is the latest list I have, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Hinerman
> jerrycmorrow
> diggersdad
> wkendlumberjack
> moody
> cobey
> hedgerow?



Maybe Me.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Here is the latest list I have, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Hinerman
> jerrycmorrow
> diggersdad
> wkendlumberjack
> moody
> cobey
> hedgerow?
> worksawcollector



Sorry I been out of the loop a bit...
You can put me and a large splitter down for the 21st...
I'll check with Iowa too...
He likes charity cuts...
Kenneth, you know you got a place to stay Friday night if you don't want to make the drive all in the morning...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry I been out of the loop a bit...
> You can put me and a large splitter down for the 21st...
> I'll check with Iowa too...
> He likes charity cuts...
> Kenneth, you know you got a place to stay Friday night if you don't want to make the drive all in the morning...



I may take you up on that. thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I may take you up on that. thanks.



Stephen could make it a mini GTG too... 
Rogersville is only an hour from me...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok guys here is out most recent carving job start to finish. One of our latest and probably greatest!
















Darick riding the beast for a size reference. This thing was huge and haaaard! We though it was a soft maple at first but man were we in for a surprise. 3 days in and about 12 chain sharps later this is what it yielded. The landscaper is getting ready to use this house as a showcase. The sculpture will have its own rock pathway to be enjoyed by passers by. It is in Uniontown Ks, (mascot eagle) 1 block from thier highschool. Enjoy and God Bless!


----------



## Hedgerow

That's just freaking cool...


----------



## moody

Nice job! With the way hard maple cuts I'm sure your equipment was excited to be finished. So how many hours total?


----------



## RVALUE

My 372 won't run on its own. When I fueled it, gas leaked out from under the carb. I couldn't see a problem on the fuel line per se, but it is in that general area. What other places could leak? 


I really don't think the tank is cracked, but ........


----------



## RVALUE

Maybe it was so scared the elmers would give up that it peed all over itself.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

Check where the fuel line goes through the tank...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That's just freaking cool...



Ditto....Freaking cool..


----------



## lumberjackchef

moody said:


> Nice job! With the way hard maple cuts I'm sure your equipment was excited to be finished. So how many hours total?



Oh yes, its been so hot lately that the fuel would boil in the tank causing us all kinds of fun refueling and restarting each saw. I also burned up the piston in my little cs346 echo carving saw. All in all it was a learning experience. We call it the eagle that would'nt quit. We had about 16 actual saw running hours in this thing!

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVALUE

Check the hole in the tank? For a split? Remember it not only leaks, but also it doesn't run on its own. Runs on wd40. (yes I had some actual wd40 not my walmart preference..... )


----------



## RVALUE

I suppose sitting in the heat could expand the fuel through a leak, into that cavity.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Stephen could make it a mini GTG too...
> Rogersville is only an hour from me...



Ok Stephen what do you say.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Check the hole in the tank? For a split? Remember it not only leaks, but also it doesn't run on its own. Runs on wd40. (yes I had some actual wd40 not my walmart preference..... )



I think Matt was referring to the fuel line.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ok Stephen what do you say.



Sounds good, what are we talking about? A GTG before the wood cutting in september?


----------



## moody

So today was my birthday and I got to tinker on a couple saws. No real excitement though. Did anything cool happen elsewhere?


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ok Stephen what do you say.



Sorry guys, If you're referring to me. Not used to being called Stephen, even though it is my given name. Used to Steve. The only person that ever called me Stephen was my mother. And only when I was in trouble, which was often.:msp_rolleyes: A mini-GTG would be great with me. The more the better. I had planned on a 1 day thing for this but the gentleman who actually is in charge of Hearts to Hearth thought if we could get a camping spot available close by, it would be easier on everybody that has to drive a long ways, which I agree with. If we can get a place to camp would that work better for everyone? Come in on Friday afternoon/evening, cut and play all day Saturday, relax Saturday evening then cut some more Sunday morning? Any way around it I'm looking forward to meeting up with you guys again and running some saws. Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


>



Freaking cool is an understatement. But, I am speechless so "Freaking cool" will have to work. Very very impressive


----------



## Homelite410

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240935.htm 


Good morning all, I finally got the thread up for all of you to checkout!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Nuthin' quite like cutting a load of wood in mid summer heat...

It reminds you you're alive...

And real sweaty...






But Dolmars are sexy in all weather conditions... :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt bring your best maul we will make it a party.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt bring your best maul we will make it a party.



This is my best maul.... :msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> This is my best maul.... :msp_wink:



I do it the old fashion way for nostalgia.


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds good As of now Put me down as a for sure. Unless something crazy happens. I will be there.:msp_biggrin:



+1


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The roosters are crowing.


----------



## Wood Doctor

Hedgerow said:


> Nuthin' quite like cutting a load of wood in mid summer heat...
> 
> It reminds you you're alive... And real sweaty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Dolmars are sexy in all weather conditions... :msp_wink:


+1. I can't get my shirts to keep up with my work. Hedge, I guess I need more cotton.

Brought in a truckload of red elm yesterday. The sawyer that dropped the old tree said it had been dead for five years. Regardless, the big rounds were still wet in the center and will need at least two months to dry out. I used a 32" bar to cross-cut the bottom ends. Then I had to noodle cut them in half to get them on board the tailgate. Otherwise, my back was in jeopardy. I might have sweated off five pounds of blubber.

Red elm makes fabulous firewood! Another truckload is waiting there.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Wood Doctor said:


> +1. I can't get my shirts to keep up with my work. Hedge, I guess I need more cotton.
> 
> Brought in a truckload of red elm yesterday. The sawyer that dropped the old tree said it had been dead for five years. Regardless, the big rounds were still wet in the center and will need at least two months to dry out. I used a 32" bar to cross-cut the bottom ends. Then I had to noodle cut them in half to get them on board the tailgate. Otherwise, my back was in jeopardy. I might have sweated off five pounds of blubber.
> 
> Red elm makes fabulous firewood! Another truckload is waiting there.



I love that red elm,but I haven't been able to get any the last two years. I would drive fifty miles to cut red elm.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I love that red elm,but I haven't been able to get any the last two years. I would drive fifty miles to cut red elm.



Don't feel bad Jim...
We got absolutely NO red Elm here at all...
Just it's cheap cousin American Elm.... And lots of it..


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Don't feel bad Jim...
> We got absolutely NO red Elm here at all...
> Just it's cheap cousin American Elm.... And lots of it..



Better off with a rick of cardboard than fool with that American Elm…..:misdoubt:


----------



## sawnami

Wood Doctor said:


> +1. I can't get my shirts to keep up with my work. Hedge, I guess I need more cotton.
> 
> Brought in a truckload of red elm yesterday. The sawyer that dropped the old tree said it had been dead for five years. Regardless, the big rounds were still wet in the center and will need at least two months to dry out. I used a 32" bar to cross-cut the bottom ends. Then I had to noodle cut them in half to get them on board the tailgate. Otherwise, my back was in jeopardy. I might have sweated off five pounds of blubber.
> 
> Red elm makes fabulous firewood! Another truckload is waiting there.



The county is widening the road in front of our house. I asked the tree service clearing the trees across the road if the wood was spoken for. He said "first come first served". It's hard to pass up wood bucked and ready to split less than 1/4 mile from your house. By the time I got off work all of the oak was gone but I got several loads of red elm, hackberry, and walnut. Wood's wood when it's that close to the house. :msp_wink: 

i hear you on the sweat! My clothes looked like I had jumped into the pool with them on. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We got almost 3" rain last night, this time of year thats better than Christmas.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Hallo.


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hallo.



Mornin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Hallo.



How you been?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> We got almost 3" rain last night, this time of year thats better than Christmas.



When I saw the radar last night about midnight, I figured you may be outside Rollin around in a mud puddle...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> When I saw the radar last night about midnight, I figured you may be outside Rollin around in a mud puddle...
> :msp_wink:



It was raining to hard to go outside.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Work Saw Collector said:


> How you been?




Things are crazy but in a good way. Workin' mah ballz off about 14hrs a day. I do maintenance at a waterpark and this summer has been insane. Not to mention the other job I work, along with the 2 million projects I have going on at the house. 


No slowin' down for me this summer. Listen away gentlemen - cuz it iz the truth. I'm sure some of y'all can relate. 

[video=youtube;HKtsdZs9LJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo[/video]


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Things are crazy but in a good way. Workin' mah ballz off about 14hrs a day. I do maintenance at a waterpark and this summer has been insane. Not to mention the other job I work, along with the 2 million projects I have going on at the house.
> 
> 
> No slowin' down for me this summer. Listen away gentlemen - cuz it iz the truth. I'm sure some of y'all can relate.
> 
> [video=youtube;HKtsdZs9LJo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKtsdZs9LJo[/video]




Jason I did like it.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin.



Morning Jason. Still looking for the headliner.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

sawnami said:


> Morning Jason. Still looking for the headliner.




Sup Steve. 


Unfortunately me too buddeh. I appreciate it though. Those headliners are few and far between. Once ya find one it's disintegrated so bad that it just flakes away/ crystalizes in yer hand. I've called a ton of places and very few places even have one. It's gonna be a heck of a hunt! I just may have to buy a coupe with or without a sunroof and take the headliner out of that. I'll get one sooner or later one way or another. 


I appreciate the help Steve! Thanks!


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> It was raining to hard to go outside.



Not to mention 60-80 mph winds. Wicked wind here last night; got some rain too. Half my town is without power. My work sent us home. The kids daycare closed (no power). Police station and jail generators were humming. Gas pumps not pumping. Mall with no power. Never lost power at the house though :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hinerman said:


> ...Wicked wind here last night...



wherezat?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> wherezat?



Muskogee area...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

everbody west and north of here got some good rain. we just got nuff to wet the ground good. just sayin. glad yall got some wishd we had.


----------



## workshop

Don't know if we got anything here or not. I was asleep.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well at least some one is getting some rain. we haven't had a measurable amount in 4or5 wks.:msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## RVALUE

I got talked to today.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well at least some one is getting some rain. we haven't had a measurable amount in 4or5 wks.:msp_sad::msp_sad:



Same here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I got talked to today.



So did Matt.
:msp_biggrin:
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Same here.



You doing good? Going to be cooler.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> opcorn:opcorn:



Evening Kenneth,we had a piddly little shower here this afternoon,just enough to settle the dust.
Picked up a 266XP and two wildthings this afternoon,I bought the XP and he throwed in the poulans.:smile2: I hope to get the 266 checked out tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt coming to your neck of Mo. starting Monday. I may have to slip out and check out that G2 you've got.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening Jim. sounds like you did alright.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt coming to your neck of Mo. starting Monday. I may have to slip out and check out that G2 you've got.



What is a G2?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> What is a G2?



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240935.htm

It is on page 3 or 4 of this thread.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,we had a piddly little shower here this afternoon,just enough to settle the dust.
> Picked up a 266XP and two wildthings this afternoon,I bought the XP and he throwed in the poulans.:smile2: I hope to get the 266 checked out tomorrow.



Hey Jim. You get the carb. on the army saw figured out?



B.T.W. There was a .325 x 9 rim sprocket in one of them baggies you sent me home with. Whazit for? The Echo, maybe?

We be puzzeled.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240935.htm
> 
> It is on page 3 or 4 of this thread.



I gotcha the 2nd generation chain clamp.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was trying to make a saw out of the G2 not thinking about the sharpening clamp.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is a toy I picked up tonight. I will tell ya all more about it later, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Hey Jim. You get the carb. on the army saw figured out?
> Not yet,I have been walking around it,thinking it might cure it self. I think I will hang a redlined tag on it till next week.
> 
> 
> B.T.W. There was a .325 x 9 rim sprocket in one of them baggies you sent me home with. Whazit for? The Echo, maybe?
> 
> We be puzzeled.:msp_unsure:



There were three of them on the bench and I thought you ought to have one. I'm not sure what the fit.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> There were three of them on the bench and I thought you ought to have one. I'm not sure what the fit.



OK

(Easier to find you on here, you being on dialup.)

If I remember right, I put a .325 x 8 on the 550EVL with the 16" bar. 

It would be fun to try the 9 pin. :msp_scared:


----------



## 67L36Driver

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a toy I picked up tonight. I will tell ya all more about it later, I'm going to bed.




J.E.E.P. Just Empty Every Pocket


S.I.L. has one. I try to get him to not ride my grandchildren around in it.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt coming to your neck of Mo. starting Monday. I may have to slip out and check out that G2 you've got.



Cool!!! You can check out this 365xpw I got from Don too!!!
And the Echo project I finished tonight...
Wish I had the new saw, but Terry is time on it so its "just right"...
:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like a plan :msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

I really like these hangers Les gave me at the GTG...
I need a couple more!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I really like these hangers Les gave me at the GTG...
> I need a couple more!!!



you should put a drip pan on the floor and recycle the bar oil. just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you should put a drip pan on the floor and recycle the bar oil. just sayin



That would be like stepping over a $20 bill to pick up a nickel...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> That would be like stepping over a $20 bill to pick up a nickel...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Man have I been messing up?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

got three dead trees too close to the powerline (about 40') to just drop but far enough away that they could be topped and then dropped. wondering what a good brand of used tree spikes would be. haven't decided that's the way i'm going but fer sure don't have the bucks to pay someone else to drop them. would need to go up about 25 to 30' to top. just exploring options here.


----------



## Freehand

I'm not a climber, but I like to work a four ton comealong these days for those menacing snags. I use climbing rope with a 10% stretch factor that really gives it some follow through on the way down. If there's a narrow slot I can hit it within five degrees or so.

Climbing dead snags is an occupation for the young……...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> I'm not a climber, but I like to work a four ton comealong these days for those menacing snags. I use climbing rope with a 10% stretch factor that really gives it some follow through on the way down. If there's a narrow slot I can hit it within five degrees or so.
> 
> Climbing dead snags is an occupation for the young……...:msp_biggrin:



I do that some but most times put the winch truck and pull on it just a little. So far they have all fell right in line with the winch. 10,000 lb Tulsa. I seldom cut a tree that will go the way I want without pulling it over Dam fences.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I once couldn't get the truck to the tree and used two of said comealongs basically making a "V" that one went right where I wanted it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Thanks guys. Im younger than jim and hes a spring chicken. Comealong sounds pretty good. Been needing one for a while. Things are leaning toward the line and the back snags already fell off. Looking like comealong, wedges and appropriate cuts


----------



## Freehand

I've got the four ton version of this puller. USA made and built heavy. Bailey's has a version spooled up with the amsteel blue line…….I like the looks of it…….


Bailey's - 2 Ton Capacity Ratchet Puller


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good day folks it is going to be a nice beautiful day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning R-Value and Sagetown it is a nice crisp 55 degree's this AM.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,on my third cup of coffee and enjoying the cooler weather. I have one mower job and three saws to finish up today. Might run down to the weekly auction and see if they have anything I can't live without.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good morning folks. Looks like rain off and on. Rain had to wait till going out the door to drop like a cow. Will be a great day regardless


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,on my third cup of coffee and enjoying the cooler weather. I have one mower job and three saws to finish up today. Might run down to the weekly auction and see if they have anything I can't live without.



If you make it to the auction I think you know what I like.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,on my third cup of coffee and enjoying the cooler weather. I have one mower job and three saws to finish up today. Might run down to the weekly auction and see if they have anything I can't live without.



Have you got a running 042/048 yet?


----------



## pdqdl

Freehand said:


> I've got the four ton version of this puller. USA made and built heavy. Bailey's has a version spooled up with the amsteel blue line…….I like the looks of it…….
> 
> 
> Bailey's - 2 Ton Capacity Ratchet Puller



I can recommend getting one of these instead. They might not generate as much force, but they are way more practical for pulling over trees. Throw your rope over the tree, pull from one end while anchoring the other end, and you have a pulley system that doubles the rope winch pulling force.

Advantages: lighter, cheaper, and it never runs out of length-capacity. If you are using 300' of rope, it will pull it all in. The other winch requires that you attach it somehow to the rope you are pulling the tree down with (unless you are pulling over a little bitty tree). Any rigging that requires rope anchored to another rope weakens the system, adds complexity, and generally is a pain to use.


Bailey's - Maasdam Pow' R-Rope Puller


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Have you got a running 042/048 yet?



Hope to have one of the 042's running by next weekend,needs fuel system gone through and some nitpicking stuff,minor but necessary. I have parts and parts saws to do at least three 042's. I have a lot of nos parts to build a minty 048 for a GTG saw using the p/c off the one I got from you.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pdqdl said:


> I can recommend getting one of these instead. They might not generate as much force, but they are way more practical for pulling over trees. Throw your rope over the tree, pull from one end while anchoring the other end, and you have a pulley system that doubles the rope winch pulling force.
> 
> Advantages: lighter, cheaper, and it never runs out of length-capacity. If you are using 300' of rope, it will pull it all in. The other winch requires that you attach it somehow to the rope you are pulling the tree down with (unless you are pulling over a little bitty tree). Any rigging that requires rope anchored to another rope weakens the system, adds complexity, and generally is a pain to use.
> 
> 
> Bailey's - Maasdam Pow' R-Rope Puller


I like that but wondering about the 1500# capacity. Then they recommend a 6500# rope. What's with that? Will the 1500# be sufficient to pull a 50' to 60' tree, 2' dbh?


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I can recommend getting one of these instead. They might not generate as much force, but they are way more practical for pulling over trees. Throw your rope over the tree, pull from one end while anchoring the other end, and you have a pulley system that doubles the rope winch pulling force.
> 
> Advantages: lighter, cheaper, and it never runs out of length-capacity. If you are using 300' of rope, it will pull it all in. The other winch requires that you attach it somehow to the rope you are pulling the tree down with (unless you are pulling over a little bitty tree). Any rigging that requires rope anchored to another rope weakens the system, adds complexity, and generally is a pain to use.
> 
> 
> Bailey's - Maasdam Pow' R-Rope Puller



That would work better than a come a long, until you reach the end of your rope.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> I like that but wondering about the 1500# capacity. Then they recommend a 6500# rope. What's with that? Will the 1500# be sufficient to pull a 50' to 60' tree, 2' dbh?



If you use rope blocks you can double, triple and quadruple the capacity of the power head and rope.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> That would work better than a come a long, until you reach the end of your rope.



That is when you pull the truck forward.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sure is nice out this mornin'...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Sure is nice out this mornin'...



Beautiful drinking coffee on the porch using the lap top.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You southwest Mo folks need to share some moisture. When I was there Friday it looked wet.:wink2:


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You southwest Mo folks need to share some moisture. When I was there Friday it looked wet.:wink2:



Really!

But, we're not complainin' about the temps here being 10-15 deg. below normal. No way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Really!
> 
> But, we're not complainin' about the temps here being 10-15 deg. below normal. No way.




We are having nice temperature's... Will not catch me complaining about that.

You selling many saws on CL? I see your adds on quit often.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You southwest Mo folks need to share some moisture. When I was there Friday it looked wet.:wink2:



Yup... We finally got some wet stuff...
Took about 4 days, but we ended up with an inch or so of rain...


----------



## Freehand

pdqdl said:


> I can recommend getting one of these instead. They might not generate as much force, but they are way more practical for pulling over trees. Throw your rope over the tree, pull from one end while anchoring the other end, and you have a pulley system that doubles the rope winch pulling force.
> 
> Advantages: lighter, cheaper, and it never runs out of length-capacity. If you are using 300' of rope, it will pull it all in. The other winch requires that you attach it somehow to the rope you are pulling the tree down with (unless you are pulling over a little bitty tree). Any rigging that requires rope anchored to another rope weakens the system, adds complexity, and generally is a pain to use.
> 
> 
> Bailey's - Maasdam Pow' R-Rope Puller



I like the capabilities of the capstan principle. And believe you me, if it had been sitting on the shelf in that pawn shop instead of mine, that sucka would be mine.:msp_biggrin:

I think they would be adequate in a "V" configuration like Stephen suggested and a snatch block on each. 

A figure eight knot has never let me down, so I'll keep workin muh rig…….


----------



## ndlawrence

Hey Guys whats the info for the 2013 gtg?


----------



## Hedgerow

ndlawrence said:


> Hey Guys whats the info for the 2013 gtg?



October 19th in Jasper AR...


----------



## ndlawrence

Hedgerow said:


> October 19th in Jasper AR...



Sounds good... I'm going to try and make it. Won't know for sure until a little closer...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went to make a pot of coffee earlier and found a tick on my arm. I decided to Nuke him,30 seconds wasn't enough,but 60 was.:biggrin:


----------



## old cookie

Jim now that is 1 way to kill a tick that I never thought of.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We are having nice temperature's... Will not catch me complaining about that.
> 
> You selling many saws on CL? I see your adds on quit often.



Occasional tire kicker over the phone but not movin' any. 

Sept. thru November should see vast improvement. 

I have way too many saws around the place.:msp_scared:


----------



## RVALUE

old cookie said:


> Jim now that is 1 way to kill a tick that I never thought of.



When I was young, a tough cowboy was sitting on his horse waiting to cut off a herd of cattle, and found a tick. He was bored, and couldn't figure out how to kill it, so he bit it. Made him SICK. Took hours to get better.

Tarry on.


----------



## Freehand

This one of you guys?


Chain Saw Mill& Husqvarna 3120 Saw


----------



## Mo. Jim

Finally getting a much needed rain,been raining since 1:00. It's a good soaking rain,no high winds or thunder boomers. Might go out after dark and see if it''s enough to bring the nightcrawlers up.Needing to replenish the fishing bait supply.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


> This one of you guys?
> 
> 
> Chain Saw Mill& Husqvarna 3120 Saw



Not me I have called the # several times and left a message. has not called back. :frown::frown:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Finally getting a much needed rain,been raining since 1:00. It's a good soaking rain,no high winds or thunder boomers. Might go out after dark and see if it''s enough to bring the nightcrawlers up.Needing to replenish the fishing bait supply.



Wife said it has been raining there all day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wife said it has been raining there all day.



It's quit here for now,but the forcast says more for tonight and in the morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wife said it has been raining there all day.



Where you working out of this week Kenneth? Joplin?


----------



## pdqdl

jerrycmorrow said:


> I like that but wondering about the 1500# capacity. Then they recommend a 6500# rope. What's with that? Will the 1500# be sufficient to pull a 50' to 60' tree, 2' dbh?



The Maasdam rope winch is a bit finicky about what rope runs through it. Since it relies on only 3/4 wrap around the capstan for the full load, using the wrong rope quickly degrades it's pulling strength. Loaded up with the right rope, you will discover that the force you apply begins to be limited by your strength to pull the handle rather than the slip going through the winch.

The real trick to pulling trees over easily is more a question of how high you are tied off on the tree rather than how strong your pulling device is. I have heard stories about pickup trucks being pulled the wrong way, yet I have never found a tree that was difficult to pull over with my little maasdam winch on a single line pull. 1000lbs of force applied 40 feet up a tree is 40,000 foot lbs of torque. 

That will move a lot of tree.


----------



## RVALUE

I max out my 5/8 cable and 20,000 winch quite often.


----------



## RVALUE

what maxes is the hydraulic motor driving the winch, but a lot of force is being applied. Last tree was a 46 inch oak with full canopy.

just saying.


----------



## pdqdl

Did they ever explain that you should use a chainsaw on the bigger trees to help the winch pull the tree over?



I have used bigger stuff to pull them over too, but I always put a long stretchy rope on the tree. My winch cable wasn't long enough to get out of range of the tree, and the trees pull over so predictably on a rope pulled tight. Steel cable just gets slack real fast when the tree proceeds. If the hinge breaks before the tree is over center, it could be problematic. The winch on my old wrecker was rather slow, and wouldn't keep up with the tree.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Finally getting a much needed rain,been raining since 1:00. It's a good soaking rain,no high winds or thunder boomers. Might go out after dark and see if it''s enough to bring the nightcrawlers up.Needing to replenish the fishing bait supply.



Newspaper showed we got 1.8" yesterday. 

I was at Jeff's gettin' a short loop made for the SEZ when the sprinkle turned in to a frog strangler.

That 14" NOS Homie bar has found a home.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawnami

Got 4 inches pretty fast here. Looks I get to move gravel out of the yard and back on the driveway again. :msp_angry: At least it's not as bad as last time and I've got a blade to push it back up now. It's beginning to look like the definition of insanity.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> ... insanity.



you just now figurin that out? we all been knowing that bout you :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Got 4 inches pretty fast here. Looks I get to move gravel out of the yard and back on the driveway again. :msp_angry: At least it's not as bad as last time and I've got a blade to push it back up now. It's beginning to look like the definition of insanity.



I'll get a couple pics of white oak creek up today... Looked more like the Mississippi...


----------



## Hedgerow

Note: this was a field, not a lake...







Good thing those fellas got their round bales picked up out of there!!!


----------



## old cookie

We got 5.6"I guess I don't need to water the tomatoes for a day or two.Rutted our driveway really bad.Wheelbarrow shovel rake.I am getting to old for this.I need a little tractor.Hedge I think I have 2 of those hangers,I will check tomarrow and let you know.Still no 346xp but it is close.


----------



## Locust Cutter

*New toy!!!*

Well, 
It took awhile, BUT, I finally convinced a brandie-new 562xp to follow me home!!! Don was right, this is hands-down, the smoothest saw I've ever had the privilege to run! 
View attachment 306872


Now it looks proper, with a bit of saw dust and oil on it!!!
View attachment 306873


We have had about 4 inches fall here in the last week and a half... I'm definitely not arguing with either it or the temps!


----------



## cobey

we had over 8" it said on the news tonight:msp_w00t: my tomatos are really starting to grow!!:smile2:


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Did they ever explain that you should use a chainsaw on the bigger trees to help the winch pull the tree over?
> 
> 
> 
> I have used bigger stuff to pull them over too, but I always put a long stretchy rope on the tree. My winch cable wasn't long enough to get out of range of the tree, and the trees pull over so predictably on a rope pulled tight. Steel cable just gets slack real fast when the tree proceeds. If the hinge breaks before the tree is over center, it could be problematic. The winch on my old wrecker was rather slow, and wouldn't keep up with the tree.



Yes, all true things. 

The important factor on the rope is the person pulling. They must be capable, and able to read the tree. That comes with intelligence and experience. A broken rope is BAD. ( as is a split tree, broken hinge, and 100 other calamities.)


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well,
> It took awhile, BUT, I finally convinced a brandie-new 562xp to follow me home!!! Don was right, this is hands-down, the smoothest saw I've ever had the privilege to run!
> 
> 
> Now it looks proper, with a bit of saw dust and oil on it!!!
> 
> 
> We have had about 4 inches fall here in the last week and a half... I'm definitely not arguing with either it or the temps!



That's Nice man!!! You'll love that thing!


----------



## lumberjackchef

*Sept 28th Fort Scott Ks- Pioneer Harvest Fiesta- SEK GTG*

Ok boys and girls as I have mentioned before Darick and I will be Carving for Christ at the Pioneer Harvest Fiesta on the 28th of Sept. and they have granted me permission to have a GTG at their venue. There will be no admission fee for their exhibitors. Anyone who comes to our GTG will be considered an exhibitor. Everyone is invited to come along and bring as many saws as you can. This is an antique tractor and steam engine show so I was thinking of trying to get a few running two-man and older vintage saws there for exhibition cutting along with head to head races and some dollar races. I will have an area set up for running anything you want to bring along. I realize that this is the same day as the KY GTG but this may be an alternative for some of you other guys who won't be attending that one. Please let me know if you are interested in attending so I can make sure we have enough to cut. Pm me if you need to be added to the list. PHF GTG Thread

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## wendell

Did Wagoner, OK get a tornado? Drove through yesterday and there was an RV rolled over and smashed and several signs tipped over.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Ok boys and girls as I have mentioned before Darick and I will be Carving for Christ at the Pioneer Harvest Fiesta on the 28th of Sept. and they have granted me permission to have a GTG at their venue. There will be no admission fee for their exhibitors. Anyone who comes to our GTG will be considered an exhibitor. Everyone is invited to come along and bring as many saws as you can. This is an antique tractor and steam engine show so I was thinking of trying to get a few running two-man and older vintage saws there for exhibition cutting along with head to head races and some dollar races. I will have an area set up for running anything you want to bring along. I realize that this is the same day as the KY GTG but this may be an alternative for some of you other guys who won't be attending that one. Please let me know if you are interested in attending so I can make sure we have enough to cut.
> 
> Add yourself to this list and repost if you think you can make it!
> 
> Lumberjackchef+3
> Wkend lumberjak
> 
> Hope to see some of you there!



Would you like me to start a thread for this and color it Chad?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Did It!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Did It!:msp_thumbup:



I stickied it for ya... Keep it in front of those KS guys' faces...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is cool. may have to check into this.

[video=youtube_share;BhDvAqLeE8E]http://youtu.be/BhDvAqLeE8E[/video]


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> This is cool. may have to check into this.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;BhDvAqLeE8E]http://youtu.be/BhDvAqLeE8E[/video]



There was a state policeman in town that tried to tell me about a re-intro of Indians. I didn't quite get the whole picture, etc. 

Must be in line with what he was talking about. He acted like he was involved somehow.




Tarry on


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> There was a state policeman in town that tried to tell me about a re-intro of Indians. I didn't quite get the whole picture, etc.
> 
> Must be in line with what he was talking about. He acted like he was involved somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarry on



Next door to me they (Road Dept) was going to build a new bridge, but an old map showed a indian burial ground (held the bridge up for years). They asked my neighbor if he ever seen any indian stuff on his place, he said yes on some Friday and Saturday nights I'll find one of there car wrapped around a tree. The government acts like they are existent but they are still alive and well.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Wow did that one ever stink.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan that didn't really have anything to do with you post I just seen the word indian and thought of that story Butch told me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wow did that one ever stink.



Really? I'm still laughing.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I was talking about the odor which protruded from my ass.


----------



## RVALUE

I knew a Butch. What's her face's brother. 

Man could he ever spin a tale. The only thing he could do better, was get out of work........


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RVALUE said:


> I knew a Butch. What's her face's brother.
> 
> Man could he ever spin a tale. The only thing he could do better, was get out of work........



Yep thats him.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan that didn't really have anything to do with you post I just seen the word indian and thought of that story Butch told me.



That noise he heard, was the indians saying " man that is one lazy dude....."


----------



## bigtuna

*howdy neighbors.*

just thought id stop by and say howdy, first time postin in this section. i just voided my 5 yr echo warranty. pulled the caps retuned. bran spankin new. gettin ready to mod the muff. anyway just kinda gettin all the chit ready to start doin some cuttin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

bigtuna said:


> just thought id stop by and say howdy, first time postin in this section. i just voided my 5 yr echo warranty. pulled the caps retuned. bran spankin new. gettin ready to mod the muff. anyway just kinda gettin all the chit ready to start doin some cuttin.



Welcome to the thread.

Edit: repped.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sheesh! I come in here to say something gross and sarcastic and none of you attempt to quote it and give me chit about it or call me a disgusting pig and ask me never to come back again!


You guys are horrible at being jerks!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

bigtuna said:


> just thought id stop by and say howdy, first time postin in this section. i just voided my 5 yr echo warranty. pulled the caps retuned. bran spankin new. gettin ready to mod the muff. anyway just kinda gettin all the chit ready to start doin some cuttin.



Welcomed with a Mega Rep.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sheesh! I come in here to say something gross and sarcastic and none of you attempt to quote it and give me chit about it or call me a disgusting pig and ask me never to come back again!
> 
> 
> You guys are horrible at being jerks!!



It's GTG policy don't feed the trolls. How's the world treating you Jason,I read on another thread that you been working a lot of hours. Save some of that money so you can afford the trip to Jasper.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> just thought id stop by and say howdy, first time postin in this section. i just voided my 5 yr echo warranty. pulled the caps retuned. bran spankin new. gettin ready to mod the muff. anyway just kinda gettin all the chit ready to start doin some cuttin.



Glad to see you found the thread!!
Welcome aboard...


----------



## Freehand




----------



## Freehand

Oh yea, repped the new guy.


----------



## Hedgerow

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sheesh! I come in here to say something gross and sarcastic and none of you attempt to quote it and give me chit about it or call me a disgusting pig and ask me never to come back again!
> 
> 
> You guys are horrible at being jerks!!



We will try harder... 

Sup biggun'????


----------



## Mo. Jim

Freehand said:


> Oh yea, repped the new guy.



And I repped you for repping the new guy and you are still Jason#1 on this thread.:smile2:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone..:smile2::msp_thumbup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sup?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

repped the new guy and some of yas


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mornin to all you down there from all us up here.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

belated happy birthday. hope you're feelin good today


----------



## andydodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> belated happy birthday. hope you're feelin good today



Thank you. Had a good #40 birthday, went to Boyd's shop and picked up our new Jonsered weed whip that Sarah's parents bought me and her for our combined birthday present then went out to dinner with Sarah and Jon (heavyfuel). A very good day.:biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening everyone! 
Getting ready to go to bed as I'm converting back from a vampire existence to being a day-walker (courtesy of Mother A.F.). Hopefully I will be running the snot out of the 562 soon as I have 2 little hacks (about 16"DBH) one bigger Oak (about 27"DBH) and a few #$% #*$(( Cotton Woods to take down, the former for me and the latter as a service for a friend who I've done some of my cutting on, so he can dispose of them in a proper hellish conflagration, which they so richly deserve. If I do ever make it to Heven, one thing I'd like to ask is just what the purpose behind the cottonwood was.:msp_unsure:

Can any of you give me decent pointers about what kind of pipe material I should use when I open up the 562's muffler?


----------



## Locust Cutter

BTW, Happy Birthday Andy!!!!! (Better late then never).


----------



## cobey

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sheesh! I come in here to say something gross and sarcastic and none of you attempt to quote it and give me chit about it or call me a disgusting pig and ask me never to come back again!
> 
> 
> You guys are horrible at being jerks!!


 he he you done pooped yer self


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Evening everyone!
> Getting ready to go to bed as I'm converting back from a vampire existence to being a day-walker (courtesy of Mother A.F.). Hopefully I will be running the snot out of the 562 soon as I have 2 little hacks (about 16"DBH) one bigger Oak (about 27"DBH) and a few #$% #*$(( Cotton Woods to take down, the former for me and the latter as a service for a friend who I've done some of my cutting on, so he can dispose of them in a proper hellish conflagration, which they so richly deserve. If I do ever make it to Heven, one thing I'd like to ask is just what the purpose behind the cottonwood was.:msp_unsure:
> 
> Can any of you give me decent pointers about what kind of pipe material I should use when I open up the 562's muffler?


mild steel?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Locust Cutter said:


> Evening everyone!
> Getting ready to go to bed as I'm converting back from a vampire existence to being a day-walker (courtesy of Mother A.F.). Hopefully I will be running the snot out of the 562 soon as I have 2 little hacks (about 16"DBH) one bigger Oak (about 27"DBH) and a few #$% #*$(( Cotton Woods to take down, the former for me and the latter as a service for a friend who I've done some of my cutting on, so he can dispose of them in a proper hellish conflagration, which they so richly deserve. If I do ever make it to Heven, one thing I'd like to ask is just *what the purpose behind the cottonwood was.*
> 
> Can any of you give me decent pointers about what kind of pipe material I should use when I open up the 562's muffler?



Dunnage for shipping on a flat bed truck? Cheap pallets? Hog sheds? Wheel chocks?

Clogging up AC condensers during June?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

bigtuna said:


> just thought id stop by and say howdy, first time postin in this section. i just voided my 5 yr echo warranty. pulled the caps retuned. bran spankin new. gettin ready to mod the muff. anyway just kinda gettin all the chit ready to start doin some cuttin.



Welcome.


----------



## sawnami

One of the lady's came to have her vehicle serviced today.


----------



## Freehand

That lady's sporting a full beard.:misdoubt:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> One of the lady's came to have her vehicle serviced today.



Guy at the saw shop said they just picked up Stihl as a sponsor...
Which means Stihl will make them get rid of their husky's... I may have to stroll by their set up at the fair and offer to take them off their hands... 
:msp_wink:

Always thinkin'....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nice ride. husky is the one main brand I don't have any of. only cause I never came across one I could afford. I could use a good one if you don't take all the good ones if they're having fire sale prices. just sayin.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Guy at the saw shop said they just picked up Stihl as a sponsor...
> Which means Stihl will make them get rid of their husky's... I may have to stroll by their set up at the fair and offer to take them off their hands...
> :msp_wink:
> 
> Always thinkin'....



They had a 30" oak cookie in the bed. I told the service advisor to ask them what wimpy saw they have that had to make two passes to cut through it ;p


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Guy at the saw shop said they just picked up Stihl as a sponsor...
> Which means Stihl will make them get rid of their husky's... I may have to stroll by their set up at the fair and offer to take them off their hands...
> :msp_wink:
> 
> Always thinkin'....



Like you need any more saws... Looking at self who am I to say that.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks,Kenneth did you get any rain this morning? We had 2" out of the one wed. It was raining right down at 6:30 this morning,I haven't checked yet to see what the total was.


----------



## Wood Doctor

*A Saw for All Seasons*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Like you need any more saws... Looking at self who am I to say that.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


Remember, Kenneth, we can eventually accumulate a chain saw to match every size of log and wood species that we need to cut. :msp_biggrin:

I'm sure Hedge would agree. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> Remember, Kenneth, we can eventually accumulate a chain saw to match every size of log and wood species that we need to cut. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure Hedge would agree. :msp_rolleyes:



Yeah... I'm trying to thin the herd a little, but it ain't working very well...


----------



## workshop

Picked up a Homelite 770D a couple of nights ago and going though it and cleaning it up. The fuel tank has some kind of nasty goo in the bottom of it.:msp_scared: Any ideas on how to clean it out?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Picked up a Homelite 770D a couple of nights ago and going though it and cleaning it up. The fuel tank has some kind of nasty goo in the bottom of it.:msp_scared: Any ideas on how to clean it out?



Is it the remains of a fuel line?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Is it the remains of a fuel line?



I got 20 bucks says that's exactly what it is...
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Picked up a Homelite 770D a couple of nights ago and going though it and cleaning it up. The fuel tank has some kind of nasty goo in the bottom of it.:msp_scared: Any ideas on how to clean it out?



Lacquer thinner. The really nasty fast evap. stuff they sell at Ace hardware to clean paint brushes.

I use it to clean carbs..

Be advised, it will remove even the oldest enamel paint on the outside of that Homie.


Sold my 306A today. Guy left me three small Poulans to make one (38cc model 220) a runner for him. I keep the 42cc Wild Thing and the 36cc Woodshark. All have great compression. Makes up for sellin' my Frankensaw the other day. Need a backup/rescue saw.


----------



## old cookie

Took out 10 trees around my sons house today. Largest was 18" or so,put a rope on 2or3 just for insurance.Close to house garage chicken coop.Everything went as planed except one limb stripped one side of a cedar they had planted by there house.We had a good time though,I got to run his huskey 350 a little,not a bad saw,and he got to run my 372xp for the first time,just a good day a little hot.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... I'm trying to thin the herd a little, but it ain't working very well...



Your shop is plenty big enough for another fifty or so:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Is it the remains of a fuel line?



Not that it is any good but the fuel line is still there. Managed to pull it out of the muck. It will be replaced for sure but will be a pain.  Fuel tank has a metal fitting that the hose fits onto both inside and outside of it. Will have to be done through the filler hole. Unless that fitting will unscrew from the tank, didn't notice yet if it does. That would make more sense.


----------



## specter29

Mornin Guys


----------



## Mo. Jim

specter29 said:


> Mornin Guys



Morning Brent,I've been eyeballing that 890 of yours,but I spent to much on saws last month.:msp_sad: I have way to many saws to work on now.


----------



## Freehand

My local c list has been more than half full of crappy pawn shop ads. This morning I had enough. 

You guys should check it out before it gets took down and I get a love note from the c list admin……..


Same Old **** At Local Pawn Shop


----------



## bigtuna

Nicely done freehand. same old crap saws at joplin and springfield cl. alloverpricrd and wore out


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wood Doctor said:


> Remember, Kenneth, we can eventually accumulate a chain saw to match every size of log and wood species that we need to cut. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure Hedge would agree. :msp_rolleyes:



I am same as at that point with saws. I need to sell some. It sucks flipping a quarter best 2 out of 3 to see which saw to take.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: The only one now that is always on the list is the 350 husky that I put together last year.


----------



## workshop

bigtuna said:


> Nicely done freehand. same old crap saws at joplin and springfield cl. alloverpricrd and wore out



Man, that's no joke either. I've seen them wanting $100 for something that doesn't run or froze up from being straight gassed. They must be joking or breathing in something that distorts the thinking process.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Man, that's no joke either. I've seen them wanting $100 for something that doesn't run or froze up from being straight gassed. They must be joking or breathing in something that distorts the thinking process.



Steve did you get the flywheel off that 17 homelite yet?


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got done fixing 2 saws for a fella... I feel guilty charging anything for working on a Stihl 170 and a Poulan 2055 I think it was???
The Poulan was the better of the 2 saws... 
Something had gotten into the carb o the Stihl and the high circuit was stupid lean and the carb was completely non adjustable... Threw it in the junk bin and got a WT215 from the dealer and it ran... But still a dud... I hope it don't come back...
I wanted to throw it under a bus...
I hate fixing saws.


----------



## Wood Doctor

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am same as at that point with saws. I need to sell some. It sucks flipping a quarter best 2 out of 3 to see which saw to take.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t: The only one now that is always on the list is the 350 husky that I put together last year.


Early this year, I restored a Husky 353 that my friend owns. It rocks!

The Husky is about the same size as my Stihl MS 290 but will beat the pants off of it. Might be because I thought the 290 could pull 063 chain with 3/8" pitch. The 290 has trouble with that B&C combination. I always have thought that the "Farm Boss" should have been the 360, but I guess Stilhl elected to make a weaker saw for farmers than the old 041. The manager that made that decision should have been fired. :msp_razz:


----------



## specter29

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Brent,I've been eyeballing that 890 of yours,but I spent to much on saws last month.:msp_sad: I have way to many saws to work on now.



That's why I'm clearing some out gonna sell the pm1000,homie 2000, and maybe the CP125


----------



## Mo. Jim

specter29 said:


> That's why I'm clearing some out gonna sell the pm1000,homie 2000, and maybe the CP125



Man your killing me,I was lusting after that 797 super also. Personally I would have sold the 125 and kept the 797. I do have a pm 1000 though.


----------



## Steve NW WI

specter29 said:


> That's why I'm clearing some out gonna sell the pm1000,homie 2000, and maybe the CP125



Hey Brent, while hanging with the Mozarkians is still cool, have you seen this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231778.htm ?


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve did you get the flywheel off that 17 homelite yet?



Not yet. I did manage to get the recoil off of it. Boy, that was a rodeo. A real test of patience. After it came off then I could remove the air cowl. The crankshaft sticks out about 2 to 2 1/2 inches. Made a puller adaptor to screw into the 3 screw holes in the flywheel out of a big washer and then use a puller grabbing the washer and pushing against the crankshaft. Put it under tension and left it overnight to see if it would come off. Got to be real careful, I don't want that flywheel to come off in pieces. I might just put it on a shelf for now and bring it to the Jasper GTG for greater minds to look at. Anybody got carb kits for the older Tillotson carbs? HL19D for a mcculloch 1-70. I've also got a Homelite 770D with a Tillotson also, looks like an HL series also. I'll have to take it off to find the number, but not tonight. I'm tuckered out.:msp_sleep:


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Here is the latest list I have, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Hinerman
> jerrycmorrow
> diggersdad
> wkendlumberjack
> moody
> cobey
> hedgerow!
> worksawcollector



Ok, Latest update. I still haven't heard if we have camping available on site yet, but another lady said we could camp on her property. She is about 6 miles from the actual site but the highway department is taking 2.5 acres of her land for straightening county road CC. She also has quite a few trees that will be removed to make way. Some of them OLD oaks, maybe 3 feet diameter and bigger. We are trying to find out when this is supposed to start but have not heard yet. So if anyone wants to come Friday, there will be camping available (tent camping) and I am taking Friday off from work and will be setting up camp there too.
Any questions just give me a holler.
Thanks guys,
Steve


----------



## cobey

bigtuna said:


> Nicely done freehand. same old crap saws at joplin and springfield cl. alloverpricrd and wore out


 hey you must be not to far from me, i look at the joplin CL and springfeild....but ya alot of crap


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Ok, Latest update. I still haven't heard if we have camping available on site yet, but another lady said we could camp on her property. She is about 6 miles from the actual site but the highway department is taking 2.5 acres of her land for straightening county road CC. She also has quite a few trees that will be removed to make way. Some of them OLD oaks, maybe 3 feet diameter and bigger. We are trying to find out when this is supposed to start but have not heard yet. So if anyone wants to come Friday, there will be camping available (tent camping) and I am taking Friday off from work and will be setting up camp there too.
> Any questions just give me a holler.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve



Kenneth and I will be heading over in the morning... 
Possibly Stephen too... Haven't asked him yet, but he's usually game...


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> hey you must be not to far from me, i look at the joplin CL and springfeild....but ya alot of crap



No good deals on CL... If ya want good saws, ya gotta see Kenneth or I... 
But we don't sell much... 
Just accumulate them...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Ok, Latest update. I still haven't heard if we have camping available on site yet, but another lady said we could camp on her property. She is about 6 miles from the actual site but the highway department is taking 2.5 acres of her land for straightening county road CC. She also has quite a few trees that will be removed to make way. Some of them OLD oaks, maybe 3 feet diameter and bigger. We are trying to find out when this is supposed to start but have not heard yet. So if anyone wants to come Friday, there will be camping available (tent camping) and I am taking Friday off from work and will be setting up camp there too.
> Any questions just give me a holler.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve



Don't mean to be a party pooper, but are there any hotels close by?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> No good deals on CL... If ya want good saws, ya gotta see Kenneth or I...
> But we don't sell much...
> Just accumulate them...
> :msp_rolleyes:



Seems to be easier to accumulate saws harder to decide which ones to sell. Trading is always good.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Don't mean to be a party pooper, but are there any hotels close by?



My place is a available... Or there are a ton of hotels in Springfield. Maybe 20 minutes from the cut site...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had to change my deep well pump today I had to pull it twice. I have muscles I forgot I had.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Ok, Latest update. I still haven't heard if we have camping available on site yet, but another lady said we could camp on her property. She is about 6 miles from the actual site but the highway department is taking 2.5 acres of her land for straightening county road CC. She also has quite a few trees that will be removed to make way. Some of them OLD oaks, maybe 3 feet diameter and bigger. We are trying to find out when this is supposed to start but have not heard yet. So if anyone wants to come Friday, there will be camping available (tent camping) and I am taking Friday off from work and will be setting up camp there too.
> Any questions just give me a holler.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve



Steve,

This is still set for Sept 21st, right? I've been out of the loop and didn't write it down last time. I'm still in if that's the right date. I'll need an address or GPS coordinates beforehand to punch in to the electronic map I carry.

dd

P.S. I'll be bringing a saw or two you might recognize.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> Steve,
> 
> This is still set for Sept 21st, right? I've been out of the loop and didn't write it down last time. I'm still in if that's the right date. I'll need an address or GPS coordinates beforehand to punch in to the electronic map I carry.
> 
> dd
> 
> P.S. I'll be bringing a saw or two you might recognize.



The 21st is the day I have... :msp_wink:


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> The 21st is the day I have... :msp_wink:



Yep, me too.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> No good deals on CL... If ya want good saws, ya gotta see Kenneth or I...
> But we don't sell much...
> Just accumulate them...
> :msp_rolleyes:


 i just dont collect the good ones, thats my problem. someday maybe ill get a pro worksaw with some life left in it


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry I been out of the loop a bit...
> You can put me and a large splitter down for the 21st...
> I'll check with Iowa too...
> He likes charity cuts...
> Kenneth, you know you got a place to stay Friday night if you don't want to make the drive all in the morning...



Man, I'd love to make this, but I will still be in VA at that time. (3-26 Sept) Although I may be driving, so if it was later, I'd just take a more Southern route to my house...



specter29 said:


> That's why I'm clearing some out gonna sell the pm1000,homie 2000, and maybe the CP125



Brent, does that CP125 run decently? I still haven't gotten a "BIG" saw yet...


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> i just dont collect the good ones, thats my problem. someday maybe ill get a pro worksaw with some life left in it



I got a few of those...
And stuff...


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> i just don't collect the good ones, thats my problem. someday maybe ill get a pro worksaw with some life left in it



Well I could make you a "hell" of a deal on a 6401 Makita!!! The oil tank marks it's territory like a Harley, but it runs well. I'm either selling it, or getting it made into "well-done" 7900.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Had to change my deep well pump today I had to pull it twice. I have muscles I forgot I had.



Kenneth, how deep is your deep well pump?

I had to hire a well truck to pull mine. 325' of iron pipe would have pulled me down that well hole like jello through a straw if I had tried it by hand and made a miscue.:msp_w00t: I went back with plastic. :msp_rolleyes:

I miss where I lived in North MO where you could drive a sand point about 20' in the ground, screw a hand well pump on it, prime it and start pumping water.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Kenneth, how deep is your deep well pump?
> 
> I had to hire a well truck to pull mine. 325' of iron pipe would have pulled me down that well hole like jello through a straw if I had tried it by hand and made a miscue.:msp_w00t: I went back with plastic. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I miss where I lived in North MO where you could drive a sand point about 20' in the ground, screw a hand well pump on it, prime it and start pumping water.



It is 140' schedule 80 pvc. I thinking on a tripod about 15 ft. with a triangle halo and a harbor freight electric hoist. We have 5 wells in the family. 

That 325 would be wicked to pull. No thanks.


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> Kenneth, how deep is your deep well pump?
> 
> I had to hire a well truck to pull mine. 325' of iron pipe would have pulled me down that well hole like jello through a straw if I had tried it by hand and made a miscue.:msp_w00t: I went back with plastic. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> I miss where I lived in North MO where you could drive a sand point about 20' in the ground, screw a hand well pump on it, prime it and start pumping water.



Where did you live in Northern Mo? I've got a place in North Central Mo and nobody is on a well which I thought strange but the concensus is that it tastes to bad to drink. It's close to Coatsville which was a coal mining area. We're on a well at our place outside of STL. Except for the water being "hard" it tastes fine there.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Steve,
> 
> This is still set for Sept 21st, right? I've been out of the loop and didn't write it down last time. I'm still in if that's the right date. I'll need an address or GPS coordinates beforehand to punch in to the electronic map I carry.
> 
> dd
> 
> P.S. I'll be bringing a saw or two you might recognize.



Yep, September 21st.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Showme said:


> ...We're on a well at our place outside of STL. Except for the water being "hard" it tastes fine there.


Anywhere near Cuba? Brother lives there


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Don't mean to be a party pooper, but are there any hotels close by?



Yessir, Lots of motels close by, not a problem.


----------



## Showme

jerrycmorrow said:


> Anywhere near Cuba? Brother lives there



Nope, we're about 60 miles East of Cuba on 44.


----------



## sawnami

Showme said:


> Where did you live in Northern Mo? I've got a place in North Central Mo and nobody is on a well which I thought strange but the concensus is that it tastes to bad to drink. It's close to Coatsville which was a coal mining area. We're on a well at our place outside of STL. Except for the water being "hard" it tastes fine there.



Lived by the Grand River bottoms outside of a little town called Bosworth. Best water I ever tasted to this day.


----------



## diggers_dad

sawnami said:


> Kenneth, how deep is your deep well pump?
> 
> I had to hire a well truck to pull mine. 325' of iron pipe would have pulled me down that well hole like jello through a straw if I had tried it by hand and made a miscue.:msp_w00t: I went back with plastic. :msp_rolleyes:





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is 140' schedule 80 pvc. I thinking on a tripod about 15 ft. with a triangle halo and a harbor freight electric hoist. We have 5 wells in the family.
> 
> That 325 would be wicked to pull. No thanks.



1" sch 40 galvanized filled with water weighs roughly 2 pounds per foot. Add the weight of the pump and wire and you would have been lifting 750 pounds +/- of wet, slick pipe. "...jello through a straw..." indeed. 

I've pulled as much as 160' of 1" galvanized by hand, but I was younger and had fewer aches and pains.

1" sch 80 pvc with water is a bit less than 1 pound per foot. 

My Dad owns a water well business and I've helped on more than one occasion "fish" a pump, pipe, and wire from the bottom of a 600' hole where the home owner discovered the "jello through a straw" scenario.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Yep, September 21st.



You talked about maybe cutting 2 days (9/21 & 9/22). Is this a "Go" or "No Go" or "not sure yet"?


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I could make you a "hell" of a deal on a 6401 Makita!!! The oil tank marks it's territory like a Harley, but it runs well. I'm either selling it, or getting it made into "well-done" 7900.


:msp_rolleyes: hmmmm.... how many cc is that?


----------



## cobey

still trying to get the homelite 360 running Steve said to check the ign wires to coil to see if they are broken.. got to take it aprt again,
kinda afraid of messing it up. i like my little poulan 5020 but if it takes a poop in the middle of cutting im back in tiny echo land again, and for stuff 
we will cut on the 21st my little echos would really be struggling, they work good but better for limbing 8 to 10" stuff. they have cut 14" to 18" wood
but that is really pushing it.


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> still trying to get the homelite 360 running Steve said to check the ign wires to coil to see if they are broken.. got to take it aprt again,
> kinda afraid of messing it up. i like my little poulan 5020 but if it takes a poop in the middle of cutting im back in tiny echo land again, and for stuff
> we will cut on the 21st my little echos would really be struggling, they work good but better for limbing 8 to 10" stuff. they have cut 14" to 18" wood
> but that is really pushing it.



I'll bet several folks bring a "spare" 60+ cc saw you could test drive. Who knows, you could walk away with a few less dollars and a new to you saw?

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

*Door Prizes*

Steve,

Have you given any thought to making a few door prizes available? Some chain? A scrench? Something?

Tell ya what - if you'll manage the details - I'll start collecting a few things to use for prizes. 

I know I have an extra Earthquake, almost new in the box. 

I think I could pony up a couple of "Wild Thing" type project saws, maybe a spare spark plug and I'm sure I have a loop or two of chain someone could use.

And some Mini-Macs...:msp_scared:

Are you up for working out the details on a raffle or some type of prize system?

dd


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> You talked about maybe cutting 2 days (9/21 & 9/22). Is this a "Go" or "No Go" or "not sure yet"?



We had originally figured on 1 day, the 21st, but then thought maybe some would like to camp in the vicinity to make the drive time easier to handle. Then we would make it 2 days, 21st and 22nd. I would be grateful to have 2 days worth of help cutting, but also realize the cost of fuel, food and lodging might be unfair to ask of you guys. If anybody wants to make it 2 days then it will be 2 days. There is plenty of hotel lodging around the area and I will make camping available for the ones that want to camp and I will camp also. (The camping will be free) There is a Super 8 in Nixa and Ozark as well as a Holiday Inn Express in Ozark, maybe 1 or 2 others in Ozark as well. Plus plenty of lodging in southeast Spfd. 
It sounds like everyone will be coming in Saturday morning. We can meet at the site about 9 am. I will pm directions to everyone about 2 weeks out.
I appreciate all the help guys. If any questions please ask.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Steve,
> 
> Have you given any thought to making a few door prizes available? Some chain? A scrench? Something?
> 
> Tell ya what - if you'll manage the details - I'll start collecting a few things to use for prizes.
> 
> I know I have an extra Earthquake, almost new in the box.
> 
> I think I could pony up a couple of "Wild Thing" type project saws, maybe a spare spark plug and I'm sure I have a loop or two of chain someone could use.
> 
> And some Mini-Macs...:msp_scared:
> 
> Are you up for working out the details on a raffle or some type of prize system?
> 
> dd



i'm afraid I have no experience with this stuff guys. I'm open for suggestions but it sounds like more fun on top of running saws.

After further thought I will give this a try, but still could use some ideas.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> We had originally figured on 1 day, the 21st, but then thought maybe some would like to camp in the vicinity to make the drive time easier to handle. Then we would make it 2 days, 21st and 22nd. I would be grateful to have 2 days worth of help cutting, but also realize the cost of fuel, food and lodging might be unfair to ask of you guys. If anybody wants to make it 2 days then it will be 2 days. There is plenty of hotel lodging around the area and I will make camping available for the ones that want to camp and I will camp also. (The camping will be free) There is a Super 8 in Nixa and Ozark as well as a Holiday Inn Express in Ozark, maybe 1 or 2 others in Ozark as well. Plus plenty of lodging in southeast Spfd.
> It sounds like everyone will be coming in Saturday morning. We can meet at the site about 9 am. I will pm directions to everyone about 2 weeks out.
> I appreciate all the help guys. If any questions please ask.
> Thanks,
> Steve



The 22nd is Sunday, so I'm out that day. I reserve Sundays for the Almighty and occasionally an afternoon nap between services.



workshop said:


> i'm afraid I have no experience with this stuff guys. I'm open for suggestions but it sounds like more fun on top of running saws.
> 
> After further thought I will give this a try, but still could use some ideas.



As far as ideas, I'm not the sharpest guy around but I can lift heavy stuff. As long as whatever we do is fair, I don't think anyone will complain. Experience? I didn't have any experience when I got married or started having children - almost 20 years later it's worked out pretty good. I'll bet we can make a door prize give away work pretty well.


----------



## tallfarmboy

Anybody need a good Stihl cutoff saw? I've got one for sale... Needs a new home. Would love to sell it to someone local so that I don't have to ship it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/tradin-post/241812.htm

TFB


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> still trying to get the homelite 360 running Steve said to check the ign wires to coil to see if they are broken.. got to take it aprt again,
> kinda afraid of messing it up. i like my little poulan 5020 but if it takes a poop in the middle of cutting im back in tiny echo land again, and for stuff
> we will cut on the 21st my little echos would really be struggling, they work good but better for limbing 8 to 10" stuff. they have cut 14" to 18" wood
> but that is really pushing it.




I can set you up with a that very saw runs out pm me if interested and we can talk.


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Anybody need a good Stihl cutoff saw? I've got one for sale... Needs a new home. Would love to sell it to someone local so that I don't have to ship it.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tradin-post/241812.htm
> 
> TFB



Pics of the latest 090 project???


----------



## RVALUE

Got the 372 back running. Bit of a hole in the fuel line.


----------



## cobey

hi all!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> hi all!!



Evening cobey,it's pretty quite in here tonight. If you need a transformer for that 360,I have a extra.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks. Hay Jim.


----------



## cobey

thanks Jim, i tried one from Steve (sawnami) still no spark :msp_unsure: he said to check wires going to the transformer
to see if they are broken, but i have to take it apart again, thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening folks. Hay Jim.



Evening Kenneth,you still working six ten's or did you finish up that job.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth,you still working six ten's or did you finish up that job.



No Now I'm in Joplin trying to start the hospital job. They are having a problem keeping the rain out. Wegot about 3.5 to4 inches last week. :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No Now I'm in Joplin trying to start the hospital job. They are having a problem keeping the rain out. Wegot about 3.5 to4 inches last week. :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



Yeah, we ain't had any shortage o wet this last couple weeks!!!
Beans are gurgling out in the field...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah, we ain't had any shortage o wet this last couple weeks!!!
> Beans are gurgling out in the field...



You can always send the rain my way


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No Now I'm in Joplin trying to start the hospital job. They are having a problem keeping the rain out. Wegot about 3.5 to4 inches last week. :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



And we are supposed to be in for about 3 more inches here in SEK/SWM overnight tonight!
That's funny I'm in Joplin working just about everyday now, Or at least Carl Junction. We moved the sawmill and our carving operation over to a friends house where he had a vacant pole barn. Works out real well for a carving/sawmill hut. We can work in there rain or shine. I prefer the shine lately! Found a surprise hiding in our pine log this morning. 


Had to break out the alaskan mill and the 66 today to get this here pine to fit on the mill. We used the trailer part of the mill to move that monster slab 6x16x110"around the building to the mill inside. It worked like a charm! 

Cut all the flooring for our fantasy treehouse job though.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> And we are supposed to be in for about 3 more inches here in SEK/SWM overnight tonight!
> That's funny I'm in Joplin working just about everyday now, Or at least Carl Junction. We moved the sawmill and our carving operation over to a friends house where he had a vacant pole barn. Works out real well for a carving/sawmill hut. We can work in there rain or shine. I prefer the shine lately! Found a surprise hiding in our pine log this morning.
> 
> Had to break out the alaskan mill and the 66 today to get this here pine to fit on the mill. We used the trailer part of the mill to move that monster slab 6x16x110"around the building to the mill inside. It worked like a charm!
> 
> Cut all the flooring for our fantasy treehouse job though.


 you are running yer tail off lately my friend :biggrin: 
hope all things are going well! :smile2:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening Y'all!!! 
Seem to have some thunderboomers locally and rain coming down again... I don't mean to complain about the rain as Lord knows we need it, but I'm supposed to be maintaining the yard across the street (2.5acres) in exchange for access to one of their bars for parking/storage of hay and trucks... It's a bit difficult to mow with a pro machine that's designed to remove 1-4" at a whack, when you're trying trying to repurpose it as a bushog.:help: Oh well, I said I'll do it and I will will somehow. How is everyone else?


----------



## old cookie

I don't ever remember people around here complaining about to much rain in august until this year.My 346xp is supposed to ship tomarrow,man I hope so.We got bullfrogs in a mud puddel in our driveway, and that is the truth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> And we are supposed to be in for about 3 more inches here in SEK/SWM overnight tonight!
> That's funny I'm in Joplin working just about everyday now, Or at least Carl Junction. We moved the sawmill and our carving operation over to a friends house where he had a vacant pole barn. Works out real well for a carving/sawmill hut. We can work in there rain or shine. I prefer the shine lately! Found a surprise hiding in our pine log this morning.
> 
> Had to break out the alaskan mill and the 66 today to get this here pine to fit on the mill. We used the trailer part of the mill to move that monster slab 6x16x110"around the building to the mill inside. It worked like a charm!
> 
> Cut all the flooring for our fantasy treehouse job though.



I would say the weather people hit it.



old cookie said:


> I don't ever remember people around here complaining about to much rain in august until this year.My 346xp is supposed to ship tomarrow,man I hope so.We got bullfrogs in a mud puddel in our driveway, and that is the truth.




I never complain about the rain it's just the timing sucks..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

lumberjackchef said:


> And... Found a surprise hiding in our pine log this morning.
> 
> ...



did you get that log at wsc's?


----------



## lumberjackchef

jerrycmorrow said:


> did you get that log at wsc's?






Nope... LOL! This is where I took this one down from over by Riverton, I believe the little town is called Lowell.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Steve,
> 
> Have you given any thought to making a few door prizes available? Some chain? A scrench? Something?
> 
> Tell ya what - if you'll manage the details - I'll start collecting a few things to use for prizes.
> 
> I know I have an extra Earthquake, almost new in the box.
> 
> I think I could pony up a couple of "Wild Thing" type project saws, maybe a spare spark plug and I'm sure I have a loop or two of chain someone could use.
> 
> And some Mini-Macs...:msp_scared:
> 
> Are you up for working out the details on a raffle or some type of prize system?
> 
> dd



A thought struck me on the way home from work today. (Almost like hitting a deer, just not as messy)
Would everybody be willing to spring for a t-shirt if I can get some made reasonably? And what to put on it, and color?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> A thought struck me on the way home from work today. (Almost like hitting a deer, just not as messy)
> Would everybody be willing to spring for a t-shirt if I can get some made reasonably? And what to put on it, and color?



I would spring for a T-shirt. All the other stuff (door prizes and such) are nice but I can do without; but, if somebody is donating that is fine too. I am coming to help whether we have prizes, t-shirts or not.

Thank you for all you are doing.


----------



## cobey

Hay all,can't wait for the charity cut :biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Hay all,can't wait for the charity cut :biggrin:




Should be a good time I always enjoy helping people. Doing it with friends is the Icing on the cake....:msp_w00t:


----------



## john taliaferro

? what kind of wood should i use to put pontoons on each side of my old brown truck .


----------



## thinkrtinker

float wood


----------



## Hedgerow

Gopher wood of course!!! 300 cubits x 100 cubits...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Did you SW Mo boys get more rain last night.


----------



## Lurch2

Gettin some this morning. Glad I live at the top of the hill.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Lurch2 said:


> Gettin some this morning. Glad I live at the top of the hill.



You really are a hillbilly.:smile2:


----------



## moody

Do I need to bring Sea Biscuit when I come down for the charity cut?


----------



## cobey

Thank you all for the saw help! sawnami Steve, sent a transformer, and mo Jim and others offered theirs :biggrin: others for 360 help....
locust cutter for a great saw offer, Kenneth (weekend lumberjack) and Marc (diggers dad) for saws pending :biggrin: so many others. workshop Steve
gave me a saw and we hung out a while back, Chad (lumberjackcheif) working on porting a couple old poulans for me..... the whole HEDGEFEST bunch
arsawmechanic for the 3.7, Matt (hedgerow) always has your back, always offers help, no offense to any not listed... I got a kindy little brain :tongue2:
anyways wanted to thank you all your a great bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little possum

What is there to do around San Antonio?


----------



## cobey

maybe some more of our TX members will be in soon? man im not sure?
you could asks on the chainsaw forum, it might take a while but i bet you will get some info  
people are pretty good about finding reasons to hang out and saw wood :biggrin:


----------



## little possum

haha doesn't look like much wood to be sawed up around here.


----------



## workshop

moody said:


> Do I need to bring Sea Biscuit when I come down for the charity cut?



Bring anything you want, as long as it floats.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Thank you all for the saw help! sawnami Steve, sent a transformer, and mo Jim and others offered theirs :biggrin: others for 360 help....
> locust cutter for a great saw offer, Kenneth (weekend lumberjack) and Marc (diggers dad) for saws pending :biggrin: so many others. workshop Steve
> gave me a saw and we hung out a while back, Chad (lumberjackcheif) working on porting a couple old poulans for me..... the whole HEDGEFEST bunch
> arsawmechanic for the 3.7, Matt (hedgerow) always has your back, always offers help, no offense to any not listed... I got a kindy little brain :tongue2:
> anyways wanted to thank you all your a great bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're a good man, Cobey. That's why you are blessed.


----------



## cobey

nope! you the man Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> What is there to do around San Antonio?



River walk
Spurs game
Alamo

Other than that, no clue... 
What you doin down that way??


----------



## little possum

out for a wedding. figured I'd miss well come see what Texas is about. long ride! rode past the Alamo, and looked up the river walk. possums don't fit in here! hahah


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> out for a wedding. figured I'd miss well come see what Texas is about. long ride! rode past the Alamo, and looked up the river walk. possums don't fit in here! hahah



Nope... Gotta have a shell around those parts if ya wanna fit in...
:hmm3grin2orange:

Of course you drove past what Texas is all about, and ran smack dab into a giant yuppie/hippie relocation project...


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## Hinerman

little possum said:


> What is there to do around San Antonio?





Hedgerow said:


> River walk
> Spurs game
> Alamo



Six Flags, Sea World, and very good Mexican food too...


----------



## RVALUE

little possum said:


> What is there to do around San Antonio?



You have no doubt heard that you are in "west Texas" at least once. So do the obvious thing and make a quick run on over to New Mexico. Then you'll have one more state to add to your trip log....


























Just be sure to allow about 19 hours...........


----------



## cobey

TX is a BIG state!!!!!


----------



## Freehand




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Freehand said:


>



You have all the neat pictures.


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> ? what kind of wood should i use to put pontoons on each side of my old brown truck .



Balsa or Cyprus??? I've never tried to float Hedge or Locust so I can't comment on those but I suspect that they would too!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Gone Fishing


----------



## Freehand

Every day spent fishing is a day you don't age Jim. Hope ya git da big'un.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Mo. Jim said:


> Gone Fishing



Just got back from the river and no joy.:msp_sad: Bubba or even the little bubba's were not interested in anything I had to offer,mabey next weekend.


----------



## cobey

worked all day, picked up an old craftsman (poulan 42cc wildthing style) think it
was a 2003 model, had all the paint on the bar, looked like goo on the bar where a sticker was
cleaned it up, and put it on craigs list. mowed the yard, changed oil and rotated the tires on wifes car.
did some odd jobs around the house. it was a busy day! wish i could have went fishing :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got back from the river and no joy.:msp_sad: Bubba or even the little bubba's were not interested in anything I had to offer,mabey next weekend.



Catch big grasshoppers early in the A.M. before they're able to move around. Pull off any line sinkers, and run a hook thru'um. They'll float 'n kick on top of the water. Makes um irresistible (Sometimes).:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sagetown

BTW:
sawnami is 59 years young today. 
:chainsawguy::bday::chainsawguy:


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> BTW:
> sawnami is 59 years young today.
> :chainsawguy::bday::chainsawguy:



Whaaaaatttttttt!!!!????:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> worked all day, picked up an old craftsman (poulan 42cc wildthing style) think it
> was a 2003 model, had all the paint on the bar, looked like goo on the bar where a sticker was
> cleaned it up, and put it on craigs list. mowed the yard, changed oil and rotated the tires on wifes car.
> did some odd jobs around the house. it was a busy day! wish i could have went fishing :msp_biggrin:



Don't feel bad... They weren't biting yesterday.... We threw everything but a stick of dynamite at them... 
I need some dynamite...
The lake was up about 7-8 feet above its normal pool.. 
That usually screws things up for a while...


----------



## workshop

Happy Birthday Sawnami.


----------



## sawnami

Sagetown said:


> BTW:
> sawnami is 59 years young today.
> :chainsawguy::bday::chainsawguy:



Hmmm I'll see that a Mini Mac sneaks itself into your saw collection at the next GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:

Thanks everyone.


----------



## twochains

Happy Birthday Sawnami


----------



## Lurch2

You're how old? 











Have a good b'day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Happy Birthday Sawnami!!!!!!


----------



## cobey

Happy B day Steve!!! :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## Wood Doctor

*Keep It*



cobey said:


> worked all day, picked up an old craftsman (poulan 42cc wildthing style) think it was a 2003 model, had all the paint on the bar, looked like goo on the bar where a sticker was cleaned it up, and put it on craigs list. :msp_biggrin:



Keep the saw. To He__ with Craig's List. The Craftsman 42 18 runs like a bandit. Fabulous saw for limbing and small bucking. Selling it is senseless.


----------



## cobey

ya its a sweet little saw, pretty in black :greenchainsaw:


----------



## cobey

thank you Kenneth! for the pretty homlite :greenchainsaw:


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> ya its a sweet little saw, pretty in black :greenchainsaw:



You remember the saw you gave me the bar and chain for? It's a 42cc black Craftsmen too, after I modded the muffler it is a real screamer. Keep the one you got, buddy.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Happy Birthday Steve!!! From the Dodgegeeks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> thank you Kenneth! for the pretty homlite :greenchainsaw:



Don't mention it. Enjoyed stopping by and visiting. Will see you at the charity cut.


----------



## sawnami

Thanks again for the birthday wishes.  Had all the kids and grand kids over. Wish I had a way to harness all of that energy. 

My birthday cake that Tammi had made up. 







Tammi heard a comment from someone that saw the cake being made. He didn't know that she was picking it up. He made the comment "only in Missouri will you see a chainsaw on a birthday cake".


----------



## Locust Cutter

*Happy Birthday Steve!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:*


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Thanks again for the birthday wishes.  Had all the kids and grand kids over. Wish I had a way to harness all of that energy.
> 
> My birthday cake that Tammi had made up.



That looks great. Family is great.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hope you had a good birthday Steve. Blessings to ya


----------



## old cookie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAWNAMI Wish you many more. Went over to Hedges today,had a little trouble with a saw he fixed me right up.Got to run some dolmars,man that 7900 pulls.Well now I have one of them on my wish list. Thanks again Mat .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wood Doctor said:


> Keep the saw. To He__ with Craig's List. The Craftsman 42 18 runs like a bandit. Fabulous saw for limbing and small bucking. Selling it is senseless.



I have two here now that are a disappointment. I put new fuel lines in a model PP 220 and a 2375 Wildthing, got them running fine. Put in new oil pumps but they still don't oil the chain for squat.

They both had toasted bar/chains when I got 'em. 

First time I've run into this. Previously, my experience has been that they oil like the *Exxon Valdes*.

My 42cc Craftsman/Poulan Frankensaw was my rescue/backup. But, I sold it.:msp_rolleyes:


*Hey Mo.Jim!* Actually put my PP-655 back together!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt is a great guy. Hard to beat a 7900 they are a great saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wood Doctor said:


> Keep the saw. To He__ with Craig's List. The Craftsman 42 18 runs like a bandit. Fabulous saw for limbing and small bucking. Selling it is senseless.





This is the kind of advice that can cause storage space issues. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

It is a nice looking saw.:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Folks! I picked up a couple GTG logs yesterday. run about 40 ish inches I imagine. Green. 

Would have had more, but the HO couldn't imagine anyone wanting them, and wanting more than 8 feet. ???????

I was / am worn completely out. 

Thanks for all you well wishers, 

Tarry on,


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Morning Folks! I picked up a couple GTG logs yesterday. run about 40 ish inches I imagine. Green.
> 
> Would have had more, but the HO couldn't imagine anyone wanting them, and wanting more than 8 feet. ???????
> 
> I was / am worn completely out.
> 
> Thanks for all you well wishers,
> 
> Tarry on,



I think we need a heavier rig to haul these big gtg logs around Dan...


----------



## Wolfcsm

Happy Birthday Sawnami - a little late.

Hal


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Got a confession to make but only to remind others what not to do. 
Was cutting two snags down Friday bout 9" dbh and bout 10' apart. They were both at the edge of a clear cut so they were both growing in the same direction, toward the clear cut. The top of one, the farthest away from the clear, was touching the top of the other. No biggie I thought. I'll just take the close one down and then the far one. Taking particular care I got my face and back cuts perfect and the tree fell where I wanted. Unfortunately so did the top of the far tree. Right on my head and shoulder. The rest is kinda fuzzy. 
Next thing I know I'm on the ground with my saw next to my leg, upside down, running, but pointed away from me. I turned the saw off and took stock. Everything seemed to be functioning but some pretty stout pain from my head, neck, and lower back. All I can figure is it grazed my head and the shoulder took the major hit. Guessing the back got tweaked from the sudden impact. 
Had a headache the rest of the day. Pretty deep bruise on the shoulder and head. Finally starting to move a little easier in the back but figure it's gonna take a while 
First I gotta give praise to God cause a fraction of an inch difference and I could be permanently laid up or taking a dirt nap. Shudder to think about if the saw and I had fallen differently. 
Lessons learned: wear your freaking helmet even though the trees are small, look REALLY close at trees touching (this one really fooled me even though I spent time studying it and it gave no indication of what it was gonna do), and finally look up frequently. These are all lessons I've known for a while but got complacent cause "they're just little trees". Dang right they were but I still hurt. 
Be more than careful out there. I was being careful but didn't CMHOMA. Just sayin


----------



## Freehand

My wife has been making me wear my helmet when doing takedowns anymore. I used to leave it at the shop. A lot of novices have the misconception that forestry fatalities always involve the saw mortally injuring the operator. Nine times out of ten it's the timber that gets you.

Glad you're alright Jerry.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Freehand said:


> My wife has been making me wear my helmet when doing takedowns anymore. I used to leave it at the shop. A lot of novices have the misconception that forestry fatalities always involve the saw mortally injuring the operator. Nine times out of ten it's the timber that gets you.
> 
> Glad you're alright Jerry.



Thanks Jason. I always wear mine when felling. Just didn't this time. All in all a very cheap lesson ill not forget


----------



## sawnami

Glad to hear that you're not badly hurt. I'll take stock in your experience. I've got 70' short leaf pine to drop along with a few smaller trees on my place. Might have some softwood GTG logs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> Got a confession to make but only to remind others what not to do.
> Was cutting two snags down Friday bout 9" dbh and bout 10' apart. They were both at the edge of a clear cut so they were both growing in the same direction, toward the clear cut. The top of one, the farthest away from the clear, was touching the top of the other. No biggie I thought. I'll just take the close one down and then the far one. Taking particular care I got my face and back cuts perfect and the tree fell where I wanted. Unfortunately so did the top of the far tree. Right on my head and shoulder. The rest is kinda fuzzy.
> Next thing I know I'm on the ground with my saw next to my leg, upside down, running, but pointed away from me. I turned the saw off and took stock. Everything seemed to be functioning but some pretty stout pain from my head, neck, and lower back. All I can figure is it grazed my head and the shoulder took the major hit. Guessing the back got tweaked from the sudden impact.
> Had a headache the rest of the day. Pretty deep bruise on the shoulder and head. Finally starting to move a little easier in the back but figure it's gonna take a while
> First I gotta give praise to God cause a fraction of an inch difference and I could be permanently laid up or taking a dirt nap. Shudder to think about if the saw and I had fallen differently.
> Lessons learned: wear your freaking helmet even though the trees are small, look REALLY close at trees touching (this one really fooled me even though I spent time studying it and it gave no indication of what it was gonna do), and finally look up frequently. These are all lessons I've known for a while but got complacent cause "they're just little trees". Dang right they were but I still hurt.
> Be more than careful out there. I was being careful but didn't CMHOMA. Just sayin




Glad you are alright. Hope you continue to feel better.:smile2:


----------



## wendell

Happy belated, Steve. I wish I looked half as good at my age as you do at yours. Maybe I need to try some of that clean living.


----------



## RVALUE

wendell said:


> Happy belated, Steve. I wish I looked half as good at my age as you do at yours. Maybe I need to try some of that clean living.



You're in luck! You look exactly half as good...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wendell How is it you have 58413 credits and only 12330 posts? Doesn't really matter but just curious..


----------



## andydodgegeek

Glad to hear your ok Jerry, the woods are dangerous.


----------



## wendell

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wendell How is it you have 58413 credits and only 12330 posts? Doesn't really matter but just curious..



I'm special.


I was trying to get to a million so I could get an AS hat so some dear friends gave me theirs. I am still accepting contributions. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## little possum

Hate to have missed out on meeting some of you fellas on my journey, but NC sure does look great


----------



## Hedgerow

little possum said:


> Hate to have missed out on meeting some of you fellas on my journey, but NC sure does look great



Got a case of flat ass yet?


----------



## little possum

Without a doubt! 2900 miles to and from.


And a happy birthday^ and a glad your ok^ (I am not selfish )


----------



## Locust Cutter

wendell said:


> Happy belated, Steve. I wish I looked half as good at my age as you do at yours. Maybe I need to try some of that clean living.



Nahh... Scotch and Cigars are worth the price of admission!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> This is the kind of advice that can cause storage space issues. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It is a nice looking saw.:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



on the craftsman I pulled the carb screws and made them adjustable tonight, and made more saw dust with the 360


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> Got a confession to make but only to remind others what not to do.
> Was cutting two snags down Friday bout 9" dbh and bout 10' apart. They were both at the edge of a clear cut so they were both growing in the same direction, toward the clear cut. The top of one, the farthest away from the clear, was touching the top of the other. No biggie I thought. I'll just take the close one down and then the far one. Taking particular care I got my face and back cuts perfect and the tree fell where I wanted. Unfortunately so did the top of the far tree. Right on my head and shoulder. The rest is kinda fuzzy.
> Next thing I know I'm on the ground with my saw next to my leg, upside down, running, but pointed away from me. I turned the saw off and took stock. Everything seemed to be functioning but some pretty stout pain from my head, neck, and lower back. All I can figure is it grazed my head and the shoulder took the major hit. Guessing the back got tweaked from the sudden impact.
> Had a headache the rest of the day. Pretty deep bruise on the shoulder and head. Finally starting to move a little easier in the back but figure it's gonna take a while
> First I gotta give praise to God cause a fraction of an inch difference and I could be permanently laid up or taking a dirt nap. Shudder to think about if the saw and I had fallen differently.
> Lessons learned: wear your freaking helmet even though the trees are small, look REALLY close at trees touching (this one really fooled me even though I spent time studying it and it gave no indication of what it was gonna do), and finally look up frequently. These are all lessons I've known for a while but got complacent cause "they're just little trees". Dang right they were but I still hurt.
> Be more than careful out there. I was being careful but didn't CMHOMA. Just sayin


 thank the Lord you were not hurt worse, hope you get feeling better:biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> on the craftsman I pulled the carb screws and made them adjustable tonight, and made more saw dust with the 360



Glad the 360 Homelite is working out.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawnami

Trimmed up the trees around the property today. 

This was my cutting platform. 






The little XL2 walked through everything that I stuck it in. Your hand gets a little warm from the expansion chamber when you use the front trigger  I found that you can't make a flush cut because of the chamber. Kinda like a full wrap on a 26cc saw


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Glad the 360 Homelite is working out.:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


shes a big noisey old girl that is little faster than alot of the old saws, im gonna take good care of her  thanks again


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Trimmed up the trees around the property today.
> 
> This was my cutting platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little XL2 walked through everything that I stuck it in. Your hand gets a little warm from the expansion chamber when you use the front trigger  I found that you can't make a flush cut because of the chamber. Kinda like a full wrap on a 26cc saw



thats a neat little saw but i would hurt myself on the pipe :tongue2: :redface:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Trimmed up the trees around the property today.
> 
> This was my cutting platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little XL2 walked through everything that I stuck it in. Your hand gets a little warm from the expansion chamber when you use the front trigger  I found that you can't make a flush cut because of the chamber. Kinda like a full wrap on a 26cc saw



Doesn't that thing have the 8.1L V8? Would that register in MPGs or GPMs?


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Trimmed up the trees around the property today.
> 
> This was my cutting platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little XL2 walked through everything that I stuck it in. Your hand gets a little warm from the expansion chamber when you use the front trigger  I found that you can't make a flush cut because of the chamber. Kinda like a full wrap on a 26cc saw



Love it!!


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Doesn't that thing have the 8.1L V8? Would that register in MPGs or GPMs?



Yeah, it tends to be a little thirsty. Comes from the factory with two fuel tanks. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Yeah, it tends to be a little thirsty. Comes from the factory with two fuel tanks. :msp_unsure:



Now if I could get a 2500 avalanche with an '06 Duramax transplant...  Not that the 8.1 is lacking in displacement or torque... :msp_scared: Mileage helps though.


----------



## pdqdl

I bought a Stihl 441 C today. Virtually new, for $450. I don't think it has ever cut any wood yet. Good deal?

I really like it. I may have to sell my old 044 to get some cash back.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I bought a Stihl 441 C today. Virtually new, for $450. I don't think it has ever cut any wood yet. Good deal?
> 
> I really like it. I may have to sell my old 044 to get some cash back.



Good price.. 
For a Stihl and stuff...


----------



## pdqdl

My preference would have been a 372xp to replace the one my crew lost a couple of years ago. What's the chance of finding one of those in new condition at that price?


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> My preference would have been a 372xp to replace the one my crew lost a couple of years ago. What's the chance of finding one of those in new condition at that price?



Slim... But I did... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not that anyone asked but I'm still alive and kicking, just been busy. :msp_thumbup:

Thinkrtinker was here last week we had a great time.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all been awhile since I checked in as well just wanted to say hi. 55 degrees this morning really makes me want to get out there in the sticks with a fast saw and hot cup of coffee.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thinker tinker Good morning I see you down there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all been awhile since I checked in as well just wanted to say hi. *55 degrees this morning* really makes me want to get out there in the sticks with a fast saw and hot cup of coffee.



Yup, the cooler weather has resulted in our electric bill being about 25% lower for July-Aug.

I want to get out to friends farm and rip some oak blocks that are too large for his splitter. But, it started raining.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, the cooler weather has resulted in our electric bill being about 25% lower for July-Aug.
> 
> I want to get out to friends farm and rip some oak blocks that are too large for his splitter. But, it started raining.



yep good eletric bill are a plus  my central ac went out have been using a window unit, im real glad this was a cooler summer!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, the cooler weather has resulted in our electric bill being about 25% lower for July-Aug.
> 
> I want to get out to friends farm and rip some oak blocks that are too large for his splitter. But, it started raining.



Yep its great I have 57* this morning . 

Good morning every one.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, the cooler weather has resulted in our electric bill being about 25% lower for July-Aug.
> 
> I want to get out to friends farm and rip some oak blocks that are too large for his splitter. But, it started raining.



Morning guys
Carl are you going to use that PP 655 you just rebuilt,it needs some run time.:smile2:


----------



## sawnami

I'm trying to quit accumulating saws and do something with what I already have. BUT. .........I'm a sucker for saws over 6 cubes.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning guys
> Carl are you going to use that PP 655 you just rebuilt,it needs some run time.:smile2:



Darn betcha....................................................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl as much as you are posting in this thread you are going to have to come to Jasper this fall and bring a couple or twenty saws.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I'm trying to quit accumulating saws and do something with what I already have. BUT. .........I'm a sucker for saws over 6 cubes.


  is it possible to quit getting saws, my collection just gets bigger........... the wifey does not like saws much


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> is it possible to quit getting saws, my collection just gets bigger........... the wifey does not like saws much



My wife feeds my habit  She usually finds nicer saws than I do. 

BTW the Pioneer runs on a prime. Smells like pure varnish when it's running. The Mono runs on a prime shot too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I'm trying to quit accumulating saws and do something with what I already have. BUT. .........I'm a sucker for saws over 6 cubes.



I can see doing one of them in black over red.:biggrin: And, mess with the ports and increase the carb. size. The RA I did seemed to be very restricted.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl as much as you are posting in this thread you are going to have to come to Jasper this fall and bring a couple or twenty saws.



I can only dream about going to a G.T.G.. The ball and chain..........................................................................................:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> I'm trying to quit accumulating saws and do something with what I already have. BUT. .........I'm a sucker for saws over 6 cubes.



Where did you find that?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Where did you find that?



I'll give you one guess 

Hurry up. I've got about 5 saws scoped out for you. I'm done buying.........I think


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I can only dream about going to a G.T.G.. The ball and chain..........................................................................................:msp_rolleyes:



Bring her with


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'll give you one guess
> 
> Hurry up. I've got about 5 saws scoped out for you. I'm done buying.........I think



Ya right. otstir:otstir::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sawnami

Now Kenneth.....I walked away from this one.


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thinker tinker Good morning I see you down there.



Belated good morning to you. Has been a crazy day from the start. Am ready for this cooler weather and a campfire this weekend if only in the woods behind the house.


----------



## thinkrtinker

sawnami said:


> Now Kenneth.....I walked away from this one.



That one would have been easy to hang and store ya know


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Now Kenneth.....I walked away from this one.



You are a better man than me I would have bought it just because I had't seen one like it.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Now Kenneth.....I walked away from this one.



NNNNGGGGHHHHH!!!! You're killing me. I can't get there till sometime Saturday. AAAAHHHHHHGGGGGGG!!!!:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not that anyone asked but I'm still alive and kicking, just been busy. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> Thinkrtinker was here last week we had a great time.



I just enjoy that part of the country. The hospitality is great all thru the Ozarks. 
Had a good time hanging out with you and RVALUE Just wish I could have stayed 
longer. How many days till the GTG:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Now Kenneth.....I walked away from this one.



You left it behind, wait for it. Neg Rep Inbound.


Les would love that one.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> I'm trying to quit accumulating saws and do something with what I already have. BUT. .........I'm a sucker for saws over 6 cubes.



Hell, I'd be happy to have 1 saw that was 6+ cubes in running order, that wasn't a F.O.R.D. (Fix OR Repair Daily).



sawnami said:


> Now Kenneth.....I walked away from this one.



1 thought comes to mind looking at that exhaust: "Huh? What'd you say"? But very cool at any rate.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> NNNNGGGGHHHHH!!!! You're killing me. I can't get there till sometime Saturday. AAAAHHHHHHGGGGGGG!!!!:bang::bang::bang:



Don't worry, I'm confident that it will still be there 
BTW found 4 more saws on the last trip and I resisted.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> My wife feeds my habit  She usually finds nicer saws than I do.
> 
> BTW the Pioneer runs on a prime. Smells like pure varnish when it's running. The Mono runs on a prime shot too.



I picked up one on those from a customer a few years back that ran on a prime too. I put a kit in it and cleaned out all the varnish from the sediment bowl and tank and it ran real nice. I had to take a peek inside the case just to see the engineering. What a wild design! It had a free floating rings and bridged ports all the way around the cylinder. plus a removable head if I remember correctly. Really made me want to get out my dremel just to see what I could do with it :msp_biggrin: LOL !!!! I have a little hack fever even on a normal day though!


----------



## sawnami

Yes, it does have a removable head. Sounds like from your research that it might have possibilities.


----------



## sawnami

Workshop is on the prowl. We'll see what he brings back. 

I'm just sittin' here pushin' iron. :biggrin:


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Workshop is on the prowl. We'll see what he brings back.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here pushin' iron. :biggrin:




Since you appear to be a tool collector, you should keep on the lookout for an original Remington Bantam type tool for the plug and bar nuts. 

Kind of like this: View attachment 309876


Thin 13/16" open end and with 9/16" deep well on the other.


----------



## sawnami

I'll keep my eye out. Any identifying markings?


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Workshop is on the prowl. We'll see what he brings back.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here pushin' iron. :biggrin:



Wow that's quite an assortment!


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Workshop is on the prowl. We'll see what he brings back.
> 
> I'm just sittin' here pushin' iron. :biggrin:



Well, after prowling around the swap meet, I didn't find any saws I could bring home. Plenty of saws, though. But all the good deals were gone. (At least good deals for me.) Had a Homelite Zip in my hands only to find out another guy bought 15 seconds before me. But I did come home with this.View attachment 310049



But the best part was getting to hang out with sawnawmi.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Well, after prowling around the swap meet, I didn't find any saws I could bring home. Plenty of saws, though. But all the good deals were gone. (At least good deals for me.) Had a Homelite Zip in my hands only to find out another guy bought 15 seconds before me. But I did come home with this.View attachment 310049
> 
> 
> 
> But the best part was getting to hang out with sawnawmi.



Really enjoyed our visit. 

It's pretty hard to cover 1600 vendor spaces and not find something. That's a nice VAT40 that you found Steve. I wound up with some antiques and a couple of saws and made a couple bucks to boot. This was my 36th year selling there. Originally started out with my Dad and I selling Model T parts.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Really enjoyed our visit.
> 
> It's pretty hard to cover 1600 vendor spaces and not find something. That's a nice VAT40 that you found Steve. I wound up with some antiques and a couple of saws and made a couple bucks to boot. This was my 36th year selling there. Originally started out with my Dad and I selling Model T parts.



Model T parts?? I am looking for a pair of model T kerosene Headlamps in working order....


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Model T parts?? I am looking for a pair of model T kerosene Headlamps in working order....



Brass or steel? Not sure that I saw any. Saw some kerosene tail lights and side lights. 

We had a celebrity at the meet also.


----------



## Homelite410

Steel is fine.


----------



## sawnami




----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Really enjoyed our visit.
> 
> It's pretty hard to cover 1600 vendor spaces and not find something. That's a nice VAT40 that you found Steve. I wound up with some antiques and a couple of saws and made a couple bucks to boot. This was my 36th year selling there. Originally started out with my Dad and I selling Model T parts.



When they were brand new? (Just released??) :msp_scared:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


>



When did they start producing the El Camino? Either way, I think that they ruined a nice Chevy, but 'll give them credit for a clean conversion. That's a lot of skill and labor.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Really enjoyed our visit.
> 
> It's pretty hard to cover 1600 vendor spaces and not find something. That's a nice VAT40 that you found Steve. I wound up with some antiques and a couple of saws and made a couple bucks to boot. This was my 36th year selling there. Originally started out with my Dad and I selling Model T parts.


 would have been at the swap meet but had to go to a wedding in KC, I sent a cell pic of me wearing my green hedgefest T shirt 
with my tux to workshop Steve :msp_tongue: I missed the HAMB drags at mokan too :frown:


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> When did they start producing the El Camino? Either way, I think that they ruined a nice Chevy, but 'll give them credit for a clean conversion. That's a lot of skill and labor.


First El Camino was 1959. 
I think they said a 2 door sedan and a station wagon were used to make the car. Notice the fuel filler nozzle and hose sticking out of the left tail lamp fuel door on the trailer.


----------



## cobey

my buddy has a purdy nice looking 59 elky at the mccune, ks hotrod shop :biggrin:


----------



## cobey

did the muffler mod on the craftsman saw to night, (2004 wildthing type) the muffler came apart in two halfs
kinda like a old 3400 and had screen wrapped around a hole filled center support, it was kinda easy to mod :biggrin:


----------



## old cookie

Yes the first year for El Camino was 59. That was my first car/truck.I sure wish I still had it.348man I liked it.OK back to saws I need help ,I have a husky 346xp and 372xp.I was thinking to have one ported 372 more than likely.OK then I made a short trip to Hedges, he said wood you like to run my 7900.That is when I should have left. But I said sure.Now????346 port ,372 port 7900 what say ye good men.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

old cookie said:


> Yes the first year for El Camino was 59. That was my first car/truck.I sure wish I still had it.348man I liked it.OK back to saws I need help ,I have a husky 346xp and 372xp.I was thinking to have one ported 372 more than likely.OK then I made a short trip to Hedges, he said wood you like to run my 7900.That is when I should have left. But I said sure.Now????346 port ,372 port 7900 what say ye good men.



They are all great saws. Can't beat a ported 50cc saw.


----------



## sawnami

old cookie said:


> Yes the first year for El Camino was 59. That was my first car/truck.I sure wish I still had it.348man I liked it.OK back to saws I need help ,I have a husky 346xp and 372xp.I was thinking to have one ported 372 more than likely.OK then I made a short trip to Hedges, he said wood you like to run my 7900.That is when I should have left. But I said sure.Now????346 port ,372 port 7900 what say ye good men.



For me, the lighter, the better. I find myself reaching for the 962 and the 026 when I'm going to the woods. The 2071 is the big diameter, felling and "get me out of a bind" saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Yes the first year for El Camino was 59. That was my first car/truck.I sure wish I still had it.348man I liked it.OK back to saws I need help ,I have a husky 346xp and 372xp.I was thinking to have one ported 372 more than likely.OK then I made a short trip to Hedges, he said wood you like to run my 7900.That is when I should have left. But I said sure.Now????346 port ,372 port 7900 what say ye good men.



Good thing I didn't have you run ole' Fugly the 372... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rburg

You should have run Hedgerow's 9010 and then you would have wanted one of them also. If most of your wood cutting is <20", the 346 would be a nice ported saw. If the wood is >20", the 372 would be a better choice. Both models are good choices for porting. That ugly 372 of Hedgerow's is a good runner also.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> You should have run Hedgerow's 9010 and then you would have wanted one of them also. If most of your wood cutting is <20", the 346 would be a nice ported saw. If the wood is >20", the 372 would be a better choice. Both models are good choices for porting. That ugly 372 of Hedgerow's is a good runner also.



Fugly is 372#3 right now. The Mooberizer sent it to me to play with... 

It's nasty....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## cobey

ive never run one bigger than 60cc... and not a hotroded 60cc


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> ive never run one bigger than 60cc... and not a hotroded 60cc



Just wait till the 28 at the GTG cobey I will have your 3400's ready by then for you to run as well as several other ported saws. And one being the twin of the 372 wearing red. If I can get them all ready There should be as follows at the GTG. 

Ported saws 

084 
066
460
036
920 Jred
2171 jred
2055 Jred
346xp Husqvarna 
357 Husqvarna

Stock 
750 Homelite
650 Homelite
C-51 Homelite
650 Pioneer
801 Jred 
1-70 Mcculloch


And those are just the ones coming along with me that I know of so far!I'm itching to dig them big saws in some wood too!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Just wait till the 28 at the GTG cobey I will have your 3400's ready by then for you to run as well as several other ported saws. And one being the twin of the 372 wearing red. If I can get them all ready There should be as follows at the GTG.
> 
> Ported saws
> 
> 084
> 066
> 460
> 036
> 920 Jred
> 2171 jred
> 2055 Jred
> 346xp Husqvarna
> 
> Stock
> 750 Homelite
> 650 Homelite
> C-51 Homelite
> 650 Pioneer
> 801 Jred
> 1-70 Mcculloch
> 
> 
> And those are just the ones coming along with me that I know of so far!I'm itching to dig them big saws in some wood too!


 cool!!! cant wait  i will be bringing 10 or 12 saws I hope............. its gonna be a saw show too right? :msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cobey

I want to run one of yer big homelites too....them boogers are heavy!!!!


----------



## srcarr52

rburg said:


> You should have run Hedgerow's 9010 and then you would have wanted one of them also. If most of your wood cutting is <20", the 346 would be a nice ported saw. If the wood is >20", the 372 would be a better choice. Both models are good choices for porting. That ugly 372 of Hedgerow's is a good runner also.



I was not impressed by the stock 9010. Then I ported one for Nathan and I was a little impressed. Just a LITTLE! :msp_w00t:


----------



## old cookie

What makes it a hard choice is about half the wood I cut is 24" plus.I just got the 346 from nmurfh it has a muffler mod .this is the only 346 I have ever run.it seams to cut really good to me.Yes the lighter saws do seam to get picked up more.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Fugly is 372#3 right now. The Mooberizer sent it to me to play with...
> 
> It's nasty....:msp_sneaky:



Is it as nasty as the Hammer?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Is it as nasty as the Hammer?



Really hard to tell... I think it is... It's very strong...
Behaves nicely too...
How's that badass 2165 Jim?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Really hard to tell... I think it is... It's very strong...
> Behaves nicely too...
> How's that badass 2165 Jim?



It has been setting in the garage since Oakfest,it needs some run time. I thought about sending it to you to take to Grantsburg,but kept forgetting about it. We know it runs hard now,but it needs at least ten more tanks run through it to see if it has anymore to give.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> It has been setting in the garage since Oakfest,it needs some run time. I thought about sending it to you to take to Grantsburg,but kept forgetting about it. We know it runs hard now,but it needs at least ten more tanks run through it to see if it has anymore to give.



It's got more to give...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing I didn't have you run ole' Fugly the 372... :hmm3grin2orange:



I still want to run the Hammer just to compare it to my Stumpbroke. Just to see an stuff...



cobey said:


> ive never run one bigger than 60cc... and not a hotroded 60cc



There are a few of your Kansas brethren which could help you fix that problem locally... Just Sayin':yoyo:


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I still want to run the Hammer just to compare it to my Stumpbroke. Just to see an stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few of your Kansas brethren which could help you fix that problem locally... Just Sayin':yoyo:


 ya i know :msp_smile:
i almost forgot Chad has to of my poulans 3.4 and 3.7
he was porting for me, (or making one out of two of them?) man I dont know, this
cad is a booger.....glad its saws and not women :msp_scared:


----------



## cobey

where would you guys get a STIHL 3/8 .050 gauge, yellow semi chisel 70 DL chain? the local place place said $50 + to order
I just need a good (dirty wood) chain for the charity cut in sept


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> where would you guys get a STIHL 3/8 .050 gauge, yellow semi chisel 70 DL chain? the local place place said $50 + to order
> I just need a good (dirty wood) chain for the charity cut in sept



I may have one from the echo... I'll have to check... 
50 bucks is stupid high...


----------



## moody

cobey said:


> where would you guys get a STIHL 3/8 .050 gauge, yellow semi chisel 70 DL chain? the local place place said $50 + to order
> I just need a good (dirty wood) chain for the charity cut in sept



$22 at my local dealer. I'd ask him why he's so much higher. I'd give you a loop if you were closer


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I may have one from the echo... I'll have to check...
> *50 bucks is stupid high*...



Yes!

I have a couple extra loops of 72dl but not 70.


----------



## cobey

thanks guys, I was shocked when the guy priced it, then he tried to sell me oregon beaver tail chain 
the other place had only .063 gauge, and said they didnt stock .050


----------



## cobey

Matt, I know you would know what was up because you make chains :msp_biggrin:
if ya find an extra one it would be cool, id pay for it too, cant wait to go cut on the 21st!!
btw thanks for the help , you all are making me smarter....so i dont pay $50 for a $22 chain


----------



## Freehand

Rule of thumb for chains is around a dollar a bar inch. But hell, I remember when I could get a 72 dl full chisel full comp Oregon chain off the shelf for $7.50.:msp_scared:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> where would you guys get a STIHL 3/8 .050 gauge, yellow semi chisel 70 DL chain? the local place place said $50 + to order
> I just need a good (dirty wood) chain for the charity cut in sept



Does it have to be stihl??


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> where would you guys get a STIHL 3/8 .050 gauge, yellow semi chisel 70 DL chain? the local place place said $50 + to order
> I just need a good (dirty wood) chain for the charity cut in sept



Did you tell them you wanted one loop and not a fourth of a roll???


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> where would you guys get a STIHL 3/8 .050 gauge, yellow semi chisel 70 DL chain? the local place place said $50 + to order
> I just need a good (dirty wood) chain for the charity cut in sept



Just drop Nixa Hardware on your way there. They have a display wall full of pre-packaged chain and rolls to custom make one too. 

They've also got a very nice 090 for sale to quench your big displacement thirst:cool2:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Just drop Nixa Hardware on your way there. They have a display wall full of pre-packaged chain and rolls to custom make one too.
> 
> They've also got a very nice 090 for sale to quench your big displacement thirst:cool2:



Not to mention they're a Dolmar dealer...:msp_wink:


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Does it have to be stihl??


 no, I just thought the stihl would be better for older
and maybe dirty wood


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Just drop Nixa Hardware on your way there. They have a display wall full of pre-packaged chain and rolls to custom make one too.
> 
> They've also got a very nice 090 for sale to quench your big displacement thirst:cool2:


might have to check that out


----------



## cobey

you guys got a real hardware store, and they sell saws too? ( insert WOOT here :msp_smile


----------



## old cookie

Cobey I thought I was going to be able to help you out with the chain but mine are all 72 drivers sorry.Hay how did that front paw get?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening cookie,your running a little early this evening. You folks getting this 90 degree weather down there? I was chasing my coffee with ice water this afternoon. We are needing some rain bad up here.


----------



## old cookie

Mo Jim I did get around a little early tonight for some reason. Yes the 90s came back here today to sorry to say. I was really liking the 80s.We needed to dry out a bit , but a little rain wouldn't hurt much now I don't think.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Cobey I thought I was going to be able to help you out with the chain but mine are all 72 drivers sorry.Hay how did that front paw get?


 thanks anyway , the paw is getting better, it will have some limitations (middle finger bent down a little) but should work well


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, at least that won't affect certain sign language...otstir:


----------



## cobey

for weeks my finger was stuck like that, I used bright colored bandages so people
didnt think that it was up for sighn language lol


----------



## sawnami

One of the guys at work had some oak cut into rounds in his father's back yard that he said I could have. The hitch was that they were about 24" diameter and he had a very steep hill to drag them up. The 750 went on a noodling spree:msp_wink: He's got a big pile of oak noodle mulch now and I've got some firewood.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...
It's like 49 here this morning...
I'm soaking up the coolness...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> It's like 49 here this morning...
> I'm soaking up the coolness...



74° and like a sauna here at 5:30 this morning
Hope everyone has a great weekend of sawing
daylight till about 10:30 is the best here till october:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Locust Cutter

The humidity was nasty today. I ran stairs this morning at the WSU football stadium. After six trips up and down, I was done. Other than that, I worked today and just got done delivering a half cord today. Time for a mixed drink, a shower and bed.


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> It's like 49 here this morning...
> I'm soaking up the coolness...



We still wear shorts when its that warm.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> We still wear shorts when its that warm.



So did I...:msp_wink:


----------



## old cookie

I bet that 750 piles up those noodles really fast. Is that the one you had over at Hedges? To hot for this old man to cut today.


----------



## sawnami

old cookie said:


> I bet that 750 piles up those noodles really fast. Is that the one you had over at Hedges? To hot for this old man to cut today.



I had one guy dragging noodles to the side while I cut. .404 full comp piles noodles pretty quick. Yeah, that's the same saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> One of the guys at work had some oak cut into rounds in his father's back yard that he said I could have. The hitch was that they were about 24" diameter and he had a very steep hill to drag them up. The 750 went on a noodling spree:msp_wink: He's got a big pile of oak noodle mulch now and I've got some firewood.



That is a great score on the fire wood :cool2: and yes the hitch is the steep hill.


----------



## cobey

did some crazy cutting friday! cut up 3 big oaks at my wifes grandpas, alot didnt make it to be fire wood  a lady was
pusing brush and some big stuff with a backhoe, noched a big split forked tree and let backhoe lady kcock it down...glad i did
it exploded apart.. kinda scary. cut two and a half pickup loads of wood for grandpa and fixed his 2150 poulan.
he gave me a super 25 poulan and a 10 10 auto mac that need some work, some blueberry-cinnimon-jalapino jelly, and a strongs bible concordinance
when i got done went home and mowed the yard.... that was a LONG day worked half a day at the hotrod shop in mccune ks today
now i is sitting...for a minet :msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## cobey

btw the finger works pretty good with a glove on it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## old cookie

Quite a day Cobey, made me tired just reading about it. Blueberry cinnamon jalapeno jelly,now that sounds ah different. Glad your hand is doing ok sounds like you gave it quite a workout.I found a billfold today of my grandpaws . There was some recites in it were he had bought 25 ricks of wood for 6.25 and 17 ricks for 4.25. The year was 1942


----------



## cobey

wow thats pretty cool!!
nice find!!! I got grandads 30-30 thats about all, I am still super sore, im out of shape!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Made it over to my dads last week to finish up his pine stump. Didn't turn out to shabby. Here's what it started out looking like.






The finished product.....





Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobey

I think his wings look great!


----------



## thinkrtinker

lumberjackchef said:


> Made it over to my dads last week to finish up his pine stump. Didn't turn out to shabby. Here's what it started out looking like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2



Looks very good.


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Made it over to my dads last week to finish up his pine stump. Didn't turn out to shabby. Here's what it started out looking like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2



What can I say. Your talent is awe inspiring.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

chad, nice looking work. just too bad you have a job you enjoy. jk.


----------



## Hedgerow

Good looking piece there!
Nice!!!


----------



## sunfish

Nice chainsaw carving there!


My trigger finger is itching. Still hot, but seems Fall is close.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Nice chainsaw carving there!
> 
> 
> My trigger finger is itching. Still hot, but seems Fall is close.



I am soooo gonna run the crap out of this new 562 this year... 
Why did I wait so long to get one of these???


----------



## lumberjackchef

Anybody having as much fun as I am today. Sealing up a basement wall for the landlord. First half an hour into it the skid steer bead popped off on the front tire. Always sumpthin.View attachment 311589


Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

lumberjackchef said:


> Made it over to my dads last week to finish up his pine stump. Didn't turn out to shabby. Here's what it started out looking like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2



WOW, you continually impress me. You are doing some fantastic carvings down there. I just don't see such elaborate carvings up this way. Lots of bears and moose but nothing like what you are creating. You are indeed a very talented person. Keep up the good work, and keep showing pictures of that work.


----------



## thomas1

Awesome work.

How big of a stump was that?


----------



## lumberjackchef

thomas1 said:


> Awesome work.
> 
> How big of a stump was that?



5' x 16" @ the top

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVALUE

One of my elderly trucks with 20 inch tires vibrates substantially in the front from about 45 to 60. It then smooths out quite a bit.

Reckon the dayton wheels are mounted off balance, or shimmy?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> One of my elderly trucks with 20 inch tires vibrates substantially in the front from about 45 to 60. It then smooths out quite a bit.
> 
> Reckon the dayton wheels are mounted off balance, or shimmy?



happened to me once. it was the u-joint. course it could be balance too. got any odd wear patterns?


----------



## cobey

how old of truck, could be a bad tire


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> how old of truck, could be a bad tire



Could be, but it smoothes out. And the age of the truck doesn't matter, the age of the tire might.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I am soooo gonna run the crap out of this new 562 this year...
> Why did I wait so long to get one of these???



Too nice a saw to not have one!

Thing is, you already knew that, but still waited too long to get one. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Too nice a saw to not have one!
> 
> Thing is, you already knew that, but still waited too long to get one. :msp_mellow:



This one came ported already...
Very very pleased...


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> This one came ported already...
> Very very pleased...



Well I'll be interested to see you run it, mine is stock and I think they're pretty impressive. Do you mind saying who ported it?


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Well I'll be interested to see you run it, mine is stock and I think they're pretty impressive. Do you mind saying who ported it?



Terry Landrum...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> This one came ported already...
> Very very pleased...



Don't blow it up before I get to run it. 

I may have to get mine done!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> This one came ported already...
> Very very pleased...



How does it compare to the stock one you spent time with?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I am soooo gonna run the crap out of this new 562 this year...
> Why did I wait so long to get one of these???


Well I do miss my old saws, BUT, I am very impressed with mine so far and it is bone stock. It might go see Terry, Mastermind or Brad before all is said and done however.:help:



sawnami said:


> What can I say. Your talent is awe inspiring.



I don't even have words for that. I can imagine things like that but I have no clue how to articulate my imagination with a chainsaw or a paint brush. Give me a guitar and I can hack around about as well as I hack firewood though. That is simply beautiful.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Hedgerow said:


> Terry Landrum...



Very awesome saw. I wish I would of run it this weekend. Now I might need a red one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> Very awesome saw. I wish I would of run it this weekend. Now I might need a red one.



Heck, I like em stock... They're just cool...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> How does it compare to the stock one you spent time with?



Feels just as balanced and smooth, but cuts like a 372...
Stupid quick throttle...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Derrick Johnson said:


> Very awesome saw. I wish I would of run it this weekend. Now I might need a red one.



The Jonsered is a nice looking saw that is what I'm leaning to The only thing with the 2260 is if I understand it right it is Small mount bar only.




Hedgerow said:


> Feels just as balanced and smooth, but cuts like a 372...
> Stupid quick throttle...



It is nice. Running saws At Matt's can cause chainsaw envy.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The Jonsered is a nice looking saw that is what I'm leaning to *The only thing with the 2260 is if I understand it right it is Small mount bar only.*



That's a bonus! I wanted the small mount 560xp with low top, but no go here in the US.

I'd go red for that reason alone. But the red one wasn't available when I got the 562.

Hell of a saw either way!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like summers here fellas!!
Bet we crack the 100 mark this week...!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like summers here fellas!!
> Bet we crack the 100 mark this week...!!



You will be warmer over there. We'll be bumping around low to mid 90s' here all week.

The heat sucks, but we have had mild summer up til now.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> You will be warmer over there. We'll be bumping around low to mid 90s' here all week.
> 
> The heat sucks, but we have had mild summer up til now.



Not complaining here!!!! The soybeans are liking it, and the sweet potatoes need the over 90 temps to really grow... The firewood is drying nicely too...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Not complaining here!!!! The soybeans are liking it, and the sweet potatoes need the over 90 temps to really grow... The firewood is drying nicely too...



The older I get the less I like the heat. But I shouldn't complain, we have the best garden this year than I can remember. It's all good, but I'll wait a bit before I start cuttin N Splittin.


----------



## sam-tip

Hotter in Minneapolis than Dallas. You can have the heat back.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> The older I get the less I like the heat. But I shouldn't complain, we have the best garden this year than I can remember. It's all good, but I'll wait a bit before I start cuttin N Splittin.



that wet couple weeks did a J O B on my watermelons though. got so used to not watering that i almost lost my maters an peppers this week.


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> that wet couple weeks did a J O B on my watermelons though. got so used to not watering that i almost lost my maters an peppers this week.



Melons and peppers not too good here, but everything else is great! Best mater year ever!

Man, that two weeks of rain was crazy. Lots of flooding here. Never have we got that much rain in August! Now we are too dry.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Melons and peppers not too good here, but everything else is great! Best mater year ever!
> 
> Man, that two weeks of rain was crazy. Lots of flooding here. Never have we got that much rain in August! Now we are too dry.



Get this... The beans around here were all turning a yellowish tint from not seeing the sun for 2 weeks straight!!!
They're green now!!!
Ready for another shot of water!!


----------



## cobey

my maters are going nuts now  

where is the best place to order carb kits for older saws ? (mac 10-10, poulan super 25, 360 homelite)
do you guys have a favotite dealer, forum sponsor ect ect???


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> my maters are going nuts now
> 
> where is the best place to order carb kits for older saws ? (mac 10-10, poulan super 25, 360 homelite)
> do you guys have a favotite dealer, forum sponsor ect ect???



Depending on whether I get just a gasket/diaphragm kit or a full kit. I picked up a diaphragm kit for my old 770D for $7 from the local Stihl dealer. They have scads of different kits. Some full kits run about $10-$12.


----------



## tallfarmboy

Haven't posted any recent pics of my 090 project... 
View attachment 311836

View attachment 311837

View attachment 311838

View attachment 311840


She's came a long way since back in June... View attachment 311844


----------



## andydodgegeek

tallfarmboy said:


> Haven't posted any recent pics of my 090 project...
> View attachment 311836
> 
> View attachment 311837
> 
> View attachment 311838
> 
> View attachment 311840
> 
> 
> She's came a long way since back in June... View attachment 311844



Looks good!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

tallfarmboy said:


> Haven't posted any recent pics of my 090 project...
> View attachment 311836
> 
> View attachment 311837
> 
> View attachment 311838
> 
> View attachment 311840
> 
> 
> She's came a long way since back in June... View attachment 311844



Does it run as good as it looks.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## cobey

our local place is no help


----------



## cobey

tallfarmboy said:


> Haven't posted any recent pics of my 090 project...
> View attachment 311836
> 
> View attachment 311837
> 
> View attachment 311838
> 
> View attachment 311840
> 
> 
> She's came a long way since back in June... View attachment 311844


 very nice!!!


----------



## tallfarmboy

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Does it run as good as it looks.opcorn:opcorn:



Well, I took this video back when I first started it...

Stihl 090 First Run - YouTube

Runs easy... piston and cylinder were PERFECT. I had a gasket in the carb installed improperly and the saw flooded really bad the first time I tried to start it... Almost dislocated my shoulder cranking on 137cc's of stubborn Stihl thinking it should start... It starts in about 5 pulls now everytime.

I just don't know what I want to do with it... I will never use it. Anyone have a need for a big saw?

TFB


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Well, I took this video back when I first started it...
> 
> Stihl 090 First Run - YouTube
> 
> Runs easy... piston and cylinder were PERFECT. I had a gasket in the carb installed improperly and the saw flooded really bad the first time I tried to start it... Almost dislocated my shoulder cranking on 137cc's of stubborn Stihl thinking it should start... It starts in about 5 pulls now everytime.
> 
> I just don't know what I want to do with it... I will never use it. Anyone have a need for a big saw?
> 
> TFB



Psshhh... Need???
Or want????
How bigga bar came on it???


----------



## sawnami

tallfarmboy said:


> I just don't know what I want to do with it... I will never use it. Anyone have a need for a big saw?
> 
> TFB



Surely you jest!:jester:

Your first sentence runs through my mind when I see that poor lonely saw calling my name. I pass on a large percentage of them but every once in a while one slips through the cracks and goes home with me.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hell I wish I had the money for that...:bang:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> Psshhh... Need???
> Or want????
> How bigga bar came on it???



Well, it didn't come with a bar... I do have a large mount 28 or 32" (I think) Duromatic Stihl bar that I bought from a junk pile at the same sale I bought this saw from. I don't have a chain for it, so I am a little in the dark as far as DL count for the bar on this saw. 
I just wish I had some big wood to run it in. The only thing really wrong with the 090 was a bad coil.... It has a new Aftermarket 070 starter, fanwheel, and a new aftermarket bar cover... All was sanded smooth and painted with the TSC Ford Gray and Kubota Orange.

TFB


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Well, it didn't come with a bar... I do have a large mount 28 or 32" (I think) Duromatic Stihl bar that I bought from a junk pile at the same sale I bought this saw from. I don't have a chain for it, so I am a little in the dark as far as DL count for the bar on this saw.
> I just wish I had some big wood to run it in. The only thing really wrong with the 090 was a bad coil.... It has a new Aftermarket 070 starter, fanwheel, and a new aftermarket bar cover... All was sanded smooth and painted with the TSC Ford Gray and Kubota Orange.
> 
> TFB



I got a .404 chain you can have for it if that's what it's set up for... We can lose a couple links if need be...


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> I got a .404 chain you can have for it if that's what it's set up for... We can lose a couple links if need be...



Oh, man... That'd be awesome! I'll shoot you a text one of these evenings. I didn't know you had a breaker/spinner.


----------



## old cookie

Tallfarmboy you live around Jasper,heck we might be neighbors.


----------



## pdqdl

tallfarmboy said:


> Oh, man... I didn't know you had a breaker/spinner.



Hedgerow pretty much has what it takes for almost any situation.


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Oh, man... That'd be awesome! I'll shoot you a text one of these evenings. I didn't know you had a breaker/spinner.



I don't... But there's more than one way to skin a cat.. Just let me know a drive link count..


----------



## john taliaferro

Well i can spin a cat to .


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Depending on whether I get just a gasket/diaphragm kit or a full kit. I picked up a diaphragm kit for my old 770D for $7 from the local Stihl dealer. They have scads of different kits. Some full kits run about $10-$12.



searched the sponsors,the net, local, still cant find a poulan super 25 carb kit, (tillotson hu10b,426) doesnt look like any of my other carbs will fit it
getting parts from lots of people on here, AS has good buyers and sellers


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> searched the sponsors,the net, local, still cant find a poulan super 25 carb kit, (tillotson hu10b,426) doesnt look like any of my other carbs will fit it
> getting parts from lots of people on here, AS has good buyers and sellers



I'll check here, see what I can scare up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT LABOR DAY WKEND!!!!!!!


----------



## cobey

thanks steve! i think I got a kit comming


----------



## cobey

whats rep for figgered out how to give it, dont know what is for?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> whats rep for figgered out how to give it, dont know what is for?



It has absolutely no value other than he with the most has braggin rights...
So...
Here's 10,000,000 more for ya!!!


----------



## cobey

thanks


----------



## workshop

View attachment 312341
View attachment 312342
View attachment 312343
View attachment 312344

I checked with the local boys and they didn't have a Tillotson kit for it. I got to looking at mine and it has a Walbro wa19a on it. Does it look like maybe fit yours? Fuel inlet is on the right, pointing to the rear, when mounted in saw. The choke sits on top of the carb and rotates around to cover the venture opening. Can you use it?


----------



## cobey

I might be able to, I dont know if the place i ordered the kit from will be able to get it, they are supposed to call me


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning just got a shower of rain and some cooler air.  Jim the radar looked like you are going to get hit a little harder.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning just got a shower of rain and some cooler air.  Jim the radar looked like you are going to get hit a little harder.



Send some up here please


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Send some up here please



If I had that kind of control you boneheads would have to call me sir.:yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## Hedgerow

Lookin promising here this morning... May not rain, but at least it's cloudy..
I think I sweated all I had in me yesterday...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning just got a shower of rain and some cooler air.  Jim the radar looked like you are going to get hit a little harder.



Just had a little sprinkle here this morning so far,still waiting for the thunder storm they keep predicting. I hope I'm wrong,but I don't think it will amount to much.


----------



## twochains

We are getting rain right on the Missouri line as we speak.


----------



## sunfish

twochains said:


> We are getting rain right on the Missouri line as we speak.



Looks like it went over us, but not a drop here. We need it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

We got a frogstrangler here starting 6:00 a.m.. Mostly cleared out now.

Very high winds. Maybe some trees down (I hope:msp_sneaky.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> We got a frogstrangler here starting 6:00 a.m.. Mostly cleared out now.
> 
> Very high winds. Maybe some trees down (I hope:msp_sneaky.



I'm a few miles south of Carl and it's been so dry here I haven't been able to find any frogs to strangle.


----------



## workshop

I sweated so much yesterday I don't think there's enough of me left to bury in a matchbox.
At least September is finally here, cooler today. I hate August.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I sweated so much yesterday I don't think there's enough of me left to bury in a matchbox.
> At least September is finally here, cooler today. I hate August.



Amen there...


----------



## old cookie

I hate August to,but this has to be one of the best ones I remember.We just got a taste of what we could have had all month yesturday.Man it was hot . I was painting doors in the sun between two buildings, had to go inside a couple times to cool off emptied my water jug, and it is pretty big.I just started sweating thinking about it.We just got a few drops here.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good morning to all. Hope everyone has a great Labor Day. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Showme

They say we got 1" here in Monett. Didn't really seem like it.


----------



## sawnami

Just found out from a friend of mine that Cannon Range is going to have their open house this next Saturday the 7th. This is the ultimate treat for anyone that likes to see military aircraft at air shows. Because of the sequester all military presence has been stopped at air shows so this is the only way presently to see any in the air. This isn't a normal show. They will be bombing and strafing on the practice range with A-10's and F-16's. The bombs are inert by the way, so no boom, just smoke to locate the hit. There is nothing to compare with sound of an A-10 coming in hot below treetop level firing their 30mm Avenger gatling gun at 70 rounds a second at their target. There will also be a flyover by a B-2.

The range is located South of Ft Leonard Wood in South central MO. Have to be there before 9:00 AM because the access road is closed during maneuvers. (They strafe across the road):msp_ohmy:


----------



## sawnami

70 of these a second


----------



## Freehand

Is that a 30mm?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Freehand said:


> Is that a 30mm?:msp_ohmy:



Yes it is, he A-10 version anyway. I don't remember the length spec, but it is much taller than the 30mm round fired by the Apache... They are quite different. I also don't believe that the Apache round's projectile is of the D.U. variety, but I'm not positive.:help:


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Just found out from a friend of mine that Cannon Range is going to have their open house this next Saturday the 7th. This is the ultimate treat for anyone that likes to see military aircraft at air shows. Because of the sequester all military presence has been stopped at air shows so this is the only way presently to see any in the air. This isn't a normal show. They will be bombing and strafing on the practice range with A-10's and F-16's. The bombs are inert by the way, so no boom, just smoke to locate the hit. There is nothing to compare with sound of an A-10 coming in hot below treetop level firing their 30mm Avenger gatling gun at 70 rounds a second at their target. There will also be a flyover by a B-2.
> 
> The range is located South of Ft Leonard Wood in South central MO. Have to be there before 9:00 AM because the access road is closed during maneuvers. (They strafe across the road):msp_ohmy:



I have found few aircraft in the world that I wouldn't like to pilot at least once... That said, the two that I would love to play with the most (outside of a P-51D/K or a P-38L) would be the A-10 and the new Beech AT-6 Texan II... There's something about flying low and slow, with plenty of power and phenomenal handling. Stick and rudder at it's finest...


----------



## sawnami

Yeah, the A-10 is phenomenal. No fancy computer to calculate trajectory. At 3500ft/sec. you just put the sights on the target and pull the trigger. They say the aircraft looses 16,000 lbs of thrust when they pull the trigger. 

I really enjoy the AeroShell aerobatic team putting their AT-6's through their routine. Not bad for a 78 year old design.


----------



## sam-tip

sawnami said:


> Just found out from a friend of mine that Cannon Range is going to have their open house this next Saturday the 7th. This is the ultimate treat for anyone that likes to see military aircraft at air shows. Because of the sequester all military presence has been stopped at air shows so this is the only way presently to see any in the air. This isn't a normal show. They will be bombing and strafing on the practice range with A-10's and F-16's. The bombs are inert by the way, so no boom, just smoke to locate the hit. There is nothing to compare with sound of an A-10 coming in hot below treetop level firing their 30mm Avenger gatling gun at 70 rounds a second at their target. There will also be a flyover by a B-2.
> 
> The range is located South of Ft Leonard Wood in South central MO. Have to be there before 9:00 AM because the access road is closed during maneuvers. (They strafe across the road):msp_ohmy:



I agree nothing to compare to having an A10 flying over head and cut loose with it's guns. If you hear it coming its to late. Then to look down range and see the impact is priceless. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerrycmorrow

reminds me of watching puff the magic dragon working out while on night watch. almost pyschedic when those mini guns start shooting. kinda like an alien craft with fingers of fire roaming around seeking that which it could destroy. totally awesome. was always glad i wasn't on the receiving end.


----------



## workshop

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! 
A/C Turned off. Attic fan running. Nice and COOL outside and inside. I love September. Chainsaw work just around the corner. Life doesn't get any better.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cobey

dressed some bars tonight, cleaned a couple saws, piddled with some other saw stuff. right after work I coated the seems on the roof 
of my little shed (old truck box) hope it quits leaking so I can keep my tools safe and dry :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got done porting a ms460... Should be a runner when it's done...
IF it holds together...
Been a very annoying saw to deal with..:


----------



## pdqdl

I just lost a 460. Crew came back without it; never reported the loss for 5 days.

I'm not real happy about that.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I just lost a 460. Crew came back without it; never reported the loss for 5 days.
> 
> I'm not real happy about that.



I'd say this one could be it...
Except this POS ain't run for 2 years... 
Crank bearings went south in less than 1 year of use... Then it sat in a mud puddle , it seems...
Till my neighbor found it and brought it to me...
Lucky me... :msp_angry:


----------



## pdqdl

Mine was pristine.


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> dressed some bars tonight, cleaned a couple saws, piddled with some other saw stuff. right after work I coated the seems on the roof
> of my little shed (old truck box) hope it quits leaking so I can keep my tools safe and dry :msp_thumbsup:



Rubber


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Workshop is the charity cut still on for the 9/21 ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Rubber



BOOTS:msp_unsure:


----------



## RVALUE

Rubber roof. Fix all ails.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Rubber roof. Fix all ails.



Clutch??


----------



## Oliver1655

A charity cut? Tell me more: Date(s), time, place, focus (Cutting/spitting/hauling/...) 

Please pass the info out ASAP so I can try to help out.

Thanks, John


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> A charity cut? Tell me more: Date(s), time, place, focus (Cutting/spitting/hauling/...)
> 
> Please pass the info out ASAP so I can try to help out.
> 
> Thanks, John



Sept 21, near Rogersville, MO
Workshop can give more details..


----------



## Wolfcsm

All, have to bow out of the GTG this fall. Going in the 23rd to have some repair done to my shoulder. Wife probably will not let me close to a saw until 2014.

Have a very good GTG!

Hal


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Wolfcsm said:


> All, have to bow out of the GTG this fall. Going in the 23rd to have some repair done to my shoulder. Wife probably will not let me close to a saw until 2014.
> 
> Have a very good GTG!
> 
> Hal



hal, sorry to hear bout yer shoulder. getting old sucks, eh? that's when all those youthful injuries that we shook off start to take their retribution and remind us we shulduf paid closer attention at the time. prayin for skilled surgeon's hands and brain, short recovery, and God's healing on ya.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wolfcsm said:


> All, have to bow out of the GTG this fall. Going in the 23rd to have some repair done to my shoulder. Wife probably will not let me close to a saw until 2014.
> 
> Have a very good GTG!
> 
> Hal



Sorry to hear that you will not make it to Jasper. Don't worry Matt, Steve and I will take care of your share of Tammy's Tri Tip.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

October 19th is closer than we realize fella's!!!
I'm not ready yet!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> October 19th is closer than we realize fella's!!!
> I'm not ready yet!!!



No kidding.... I gotta make a chain to beat Hedgerow with

Perhaps I should quit making vises and file up a chain on one of them...


----------



## mdavlee

Nah you don't want to do that.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Nah you don't want to do that.



Don't worry... Them Iowa guys are adverse to using a file...
But then again, Andy used my favorite chain to make a stool...
The one you sent me and Levi took for his 5100 to run in the stock class...
I had to file my own for the 562...
He's so needy...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> Rubber


  no some aluminized goo, its never been coated, and its kind of beat up.
its a tiny little shed, an old ice box off a truck maybe 6 or 7' by 10' foot
inside space is really tight. its a flat sheet metal roof, I think I got the seems sealed


----------



## cobey

I put a 16" bar and chain i fixed yesterday on the homelite 360 I got from 
Kenneth, that thing tore threw a hard peice of oak pretty good
it handles good, but shes still pretty heavy. I really like the way it sounds 
ill probably put the 20" bar back on it but had to try the 16"


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> No kidding.... I gotta make a chain to beat Hedgerow with
> 
> Perhaps I should quit making vises and file up a chain on one of them...



Matt's got it down on filing I sleep with the chain he filed for my 962 under my pillow:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Matt's got it down on filing I sleep with the chain he filed for my 962 under my pillow:msp_rolleyes:



I just try to make em like the ones I got from Mike...


----------



## mdavlee

It takes a lot of patience to file a real good chain. I think I've done 6-8 this year for people. Most averaged 6-8 hours a piece.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> It takes a lot of patience to file a real good chain. I think I've done 6-8 this year for people. Most averaged 6-8 hours a piece.



That sounds about right... Seems like I'll get about 1 side of the cutters done in an evening...
It sure don't pay to get in a hurry... 
It's kinda therapeutic really...


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> That sounds about right... Seems like I'll get about 1 side of the cutters done in an evening...
> It sure don't pay to get in a hurry...
> It's kinda therapeutic really...



And that is why I bought a grinder... then rebuilt it to where it was usable.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> And that is why I bought a grinder... then rebuilt it to where it was usable.



That sure saves a couple steps... Then file it to make it fast...
Among a couple other things...:msp_wink:


----------



## Oliver1655

*Charity Cut*

Hedgerow any idea when Workshop might be able to update information for this Sep 21st cut?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedgerow any idea when Workshop might be able to update information for this Sep 21st cut?



Not sure, but I sent him a text to post it up asap when he gets to a computer!!
Should be this evening!!


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> That sure saves a couple steps... Then file it to make it fast...
> Among a couple other things...:msp_wink:



If I file it, that makes it sloooooow!


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> If I file it, that makes it sloooooow!





Have ya tried grinding one, then filing it??


----------



## mdavlee

I can't get a swing arm or RS II to get the angles I can filing. It's been a couple tenths faster with filing over grinding. Even with the grinder to get the teeth back I still put 6 hours into them.


----------



## Showme

Well I booked a room at Little Switzerland today for the 18th & 19th. Looking forward to this GTG, had to miss the last one because my Marine son was badly injured in an explosion.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> Well I booked a room at Little Switzerland today for the 18th & 19th. Looking forward to this GTG, had to miss the last one because my Marine son was badly injured in an explosion.



How is he doing currently?


----------



## Showme

Hedgerow said:


> How is he doing currently?



He had another surgery (bone graft) yesterday so that's 10 so far. Hopefully this one will allow him to start the rehabilitation process. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Hedgerow

Showme said:


> He had another surgery (bone graft) yesterday so that's 10 so far. Hopefully this one will allow him to start the rehabilitation process. Thanks for asking.



God's speed in his recovery...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Showme said:


> He had another surgery (bone graft) yesterday so that's 10 so far. Hopefully this one will allow him to start the rehabilitation process. Thanks for asking.





Hedgerow said:


> *God's speed in his recovery*...



amen to that.


----------



## Showme

Thank you guys. Looking forward to seeing everybody again.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedgerow any idea when Workshop might be able to update information for this Sep 21st cut?



Hey everybody, I apologize for not updating sooner. Been pretty hectic with the wood situation. We now have 3 areas to pick from to cut wood. The original has lots of down tree tops, another is on land that the highway department is going to be taking over to straighten CC highway by Fremont Hills. About 20 good sized trees (up to 3 feet in diameter). The only problem with the second place is location of the trees. Some close to the highway and others within falling distance of power lines. (Anybody experienced with topping trees?) But this place is probably on hold until the highway dept takes the trees down. The third place is 7 acres 3 miles from Nixa a very nice couple live on. It looks like a city park. You can walk all over it and be in shade. About 25 trees to take down from 4 inches to 24 inches in diameter. Plus he has a 4 wheel drive John Deere tractor we have access to with a front lift. This one we will have to move leftover brush to a burn pile. Plus we plan on cutting the trees and usable limbs 8-10 feet long, use the tractor to move them to a central spot, then cut them into firewood length, split and pile it. But I am waiting on the gentleman to give permission to have a bunch of saw fanatics congregate on his property. We still have tent camping available for anyone who wants to camp Friday evening and/or Saturday evening but it looks like it will be a Saturday cutting only. I will be camping Friday and probably Saturday evening too, just let me know if you want to camp.
I hope to have everything nailed down by Sunday the 8th and I will start PMing everyone with detailed directions to whichever site we will be going to. 
Here is the latest list I have;
Hinerman
jerrycmorrow
diggersdad
wkendlumberjack
moody
cobey
hedgerow
worksawcollector
oliver1655

I had everyone written down on a notepad and now I can't find the silly notepad, so if I've missed someone just give me a shout.
Thanks to everyone in advance for your help. I really hope everyone has a good time while helping others stay warm this winter.
Steve


----------



## Mo. Jim

Matt did you get my PM on that MS046 coil or do you already have it covered?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt did you get my PM on that MS046 coil or do you already have it covered?



I did get it Jim, but do not have it covered...
My PM box has had trouble lately...
I could sure use one..!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I did get it Jim, but do not have it covered...
> My PM box has had trouble lately...
> I could sure use one..!



I need a address,I had it,but can't find it offhand.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I need a address,I had it,but can't find it offhand.



PM sent!!!
Thanks Jim!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Been working steady on the fantasy treehouse this week. Giving the little mill a workout lately.

Couple pics for ya all to enjoy!


----------



## RVALUE

lumberjackchef said:


> Been working steady on the fantasy treehouse this week. Giving the little mill a workout lately.
> 
> Couple pics for ya all to enjoy!



You better get a roof on it before it starts to rot.


----------



## lumberjackchef

supposed to get the stuff for the roof tomorrow. Don't think there will be much chance of this thing rotting in this dry heat LOL!


----------



## pdqdl

Windows too...before the wool moths move in.


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Been working steady on the fantasy treehouse this week. Giving the little mill a workout lately.
> 
> Couple pics for ya all to enjoy!



Daddy can I have one too, Please?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> PM sent!!!
> Thanks Jim!!



I will try and get it mailed tomorrow along with the carb kits I'm sending workshop and a set of diaphragms for Les's 3-25 mac. 
Talked with Les and Kim earlier,Les has been logging full time and working in his shop evenings. Said they are well just busy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I will try and get it mailed tomorrow along with the carb kits I'm sending workshop and a set of diaphragms for Les's 3-25 mac.
> Talked with Les and Kim earlier,Les has been logging full time and working in his shop evenings. Said they are well just busy.



That's good to hear... The timber biz is Les' bread and butter...
Gotta dance with who brung ya'...


----------



## Homelite410

Hey jim, 
Hows my coil coming.


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> Daddy can I have one too, Please?




Some 30 years ago, I was 'commissioned' to build a 6' x 6' , playhouse for a friend's daughter. It was to set in the shop.

It was such a hit, that I had to build 10 more for his friends........... Some are still in use. 

(Most have bit the dust.)


----------



## sawnami

For anyone that might have been planning on going to Cannon Range open house. ...... It's been CANCELED! Sorry.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Anyone heard any thing from WSC. Been a while since he has been on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Mo. Jim said:


> I will try and get it mailed tomorrow along with the carb kits I'm sending workshop and a set of diaphragms for Les's 3-25 mac.
> Talked with Les and Kim earlier,Les has been logging full time and working in his shop evenings. Said they are well just busy.



These items are in the mail,should be there Monday or not.


----------



## cobey

thanks for bringing the carb kit by Chad


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> These items are in the mail,should be there Monday or not.



Thanks Jim!!!


----------



## Wood Doctor

Can anyone modify the title of this thread to 2013? Or, start a new one.

It all looks like ancient history to me. BTDT.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Wood Doctor said:


> Can anyone modify the title of this thread to 2013? Or, start a new one.
> 
> It all looks like ancient history to me. BTDT.



The core group here is proud of this ancient history.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> The core group here is proud of this ancient history.



Even though I am still a relative newbie, I, too, am proud of the history of this thread. Even more proud of the people I've met through this thread.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wood Doctor said:


> Can anyone modify the title of this thread to 2013? Or, start a new one.
> 
> It all looks like ancient history to me. BTDT.



So what does BTDT mean 




Mo. Jim said:


> The core group here is proud of this ancient history.




It is a lot of history and friendships


----------



## atvguns

Wood Doctor said:


> Can anyone modify the title of this thread to 2013? Or, start a new one.
> 
> It all looks like ancient history to me. BTDT.


Just click on quick links(at the top right under auction) then click subscribed threads(from the drop down window) you will find this thread usually in the top 5 you dont have to subscribe to the thread once you have posted you are subscribed. Hope I explained that well enough :msp_confused:


----------



## atvguns

Mo. Jim said:


> The core group here is proud of this ancient history.


Ya don't change a thing I will be lost for a month or more:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Where the heck you been james? You been missed. Good to see ya


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I'd like to link the previous oakmt thread to this one as well. Just sayin


----------



## Mo. Jim

BTDT= been there done that?


----------



## workshop

I usually run around in circles a lot. So I guess I've BTDT a lot!


----------



## atvguns

jerrycmorrow said:


> Where the heck you been james? You been missed. Good to see ya



I have been keeping up on the thread just keeping my mouth shut so I don't get in trouble:taped:


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what does BTDT mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lot of history and friendships



Yup...
And Ed is a member of the BTDT tribe whether he knows it or not..


----------



## old cookie

Like workshop I am a newbe her.Great history and GOOD PEOPLE, I have ment a few in person all good people.I got a saw not long ago and had some trouble with it ,Hedge said bring it I will look at it.He fixed it let me run some of his saws and wouldn't let me pay him a dime on sunday afternoon yet. Now tell me this aint a good bunch of people.And I bet there are many others that would do the same thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Like workshop I am a newbe her.Great history and GOOD PEOPLE, I have ment a few in person all good people.I got a saw not long ago and had some trouble with it ,Hedge said bring it I will look at it.He fixed it let me run some of his saws and wouldn't let me pay him a dime on sunday afternoon yet. Now tell me this aint a good bunch of people.And I bet there are many others that would do the same thing.



I just wanted to run an NMurph 346 to see what all the hubbub was about...
Ran good...


----------



## old cookie

Yes it does.


----------



## RVALUE

Took out a 4 + foot dead dead oak yesterday. Petrified. 


And the wood was hard too.




Took two trips , and resurrecting two saws. Don't know why all the things happened, but got it on the ground. Had a 20 foot 30 inch limb jump about 20 feet into the corral. 

Took that one off with the 18 inch 346. IF I would have suspected or known the tree was hollow , I would have cut it down with the 346. That would have saved a trip, and been interesting. 

The 372 acted up and had issues. Then the 757 dropped the adjustment screw into the abyss. Poor design. They don't tighten up without them.

Luckily had ONE adjustment screw left. I need some maintenance, just haven't had time. 

Fortunately, that large dead tree didn't drop any widow makers on someone. Especially since I was the someone.

Haven't heard what the damage is on the corral,, real bummer.





Tarry on.


----------



## RVALUE

Scheduled to mow GTG grass today. Hopefully.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Took out a 4 + foot dead dead oak yesterday. Petrified.
> 
> 
> And the wood was hard too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took two trips , and resurrecting two saws. Don't know why all the things happened, but got it on the ground. Had a 20 foot 30 inch limb jump about 20 feet into the corral.
> 
> Took that one off with the 18 inch 346. IF I would have suspected or known the tree was hollow , I would have cut it down with the 346. That would have saved a trip, and been interesting.
> 
> The 372 acted up and had issues. Then the 757 dropped the adjustment screw into the abyss. Poor design. They don't tighten up without them.
> 
> Luckily had ONE adjustment screw left. I need some maintenance, just haven't had time.
> 
> Fortunately, that large dead tree didn't drop any widow makers on someone. Especially since I was the someone.
> 
> Haven't heard what the damage is on the corral,, real bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarry on.



Tammi wanted me to tell you that she's glad that you're OK........and me too. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

Not OK.

Just not further hurt. 


Mental issues.......


:msp_w00t:


----------



## thinkrtinker

four foot and hollow is a recipe for BAD no matter who cuts it 
glad you are good corrals are fixable


----------



## RVALUE

Actually it is probably 5 x 6 foot at about waist high. Pretty big tree. Real dead.

People procrastinate.


I procrastinate........


----------



## RVALUE

It had less than a foot around its perimeter. Could have taken it out with the 346. That would have made a video.


----------



## RVALUE

And that would have been better due to the METAL..... old fences.


----------



## RVALUE

Heading out to load the lawnmower.

The craftsman with a briggs ? leaks gas like mad through the carb. It is at the lake. It ran earlier this year, now.....

Problems.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan any tree on the ground without personal injury is a great thing. video's are for people who seek attention.


----------



## RVALUE

Just got back home. Mowed the dirt. EXCEPT where Carroll Electric dropped all the limbs, and let them lay. IF my power was out, I'd be out of luck as they wouldn't answer the phone.

I was extremely mad. I am fairly upset.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Dan I just bought a 757 parts saw with a full wrap handle off ebay. I have another parts saw and hope to make one good one out of the two. Used parts for a 757 are scarce and pricey on ebay.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Dan I just bought a 757 parts saw with a full wrap handle off ebay. I have another parts saw and hope to make one good one out of the two. Used parts for a 757 are scarce and pricey on ebay.



Dan has another 757 runner as of today...
Runs a bit faster than the other one...
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> These items are in the mail,should be there Monday or not.



Thank you, Jim.


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, Latest update. We got permission to have the charity cut on the 7 acres that I described was like a city park. We didn't get the first area that I indicated a month or so back out by Rogersville. They have previous commitments. It is on Sept 21st. I will start PMing everyone with address and directions. Give me a while though, I type VERY SLOWLY.:msp_biggrin: Hopefully I will also have some signs up at intersections that will say "Charity Cut" with an arrow pointing the way. So far I have not received any indications that anybody wants to camp. If that remains the same then I won't be camping either. BUT if someone decides they want to camp, no problem, I will camp too. There is a Super 8 motel in Nixa (It's even 2 stories high!!!) for anyone wanting to come in Friday night. If anyone has any questions, PM me and I will get back to you. Oh yeah, Family members are welcome too. Along with anything you want to buy/sell/trade.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Oliver1655

*Charity cut*

Workshop PM sent.


----------



## RVALUE

I be needing the bar adjustment screw/ tab, and the outside felling dogs, for starters.


----------



## RVALUE

I suppose it's time to begin rounding up racing cants.


----------



## twochains

RVALUE said:


> I suppose it's time to begin rounding up racing cants.



Hey are you having your GTG over there in the Red Star area?? I camped down in there with the "Rainbow Tribe" (hippies not the gheys) that year they had the big site down on the Little Buffalo? 

What is the date for your GTG? Is it invitation only?


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I suppose it's time to begin rounding up racing cants.



I should have some shortleaf pines on the ground by then. I can bring some logs if you would like.


----------



## RVALUE

twochains said:


> Hey are you having your GTG over there in the Red Star area?? I camped down in there with the "Rainbow Tribe" (hippies not the gheys) that year they had the big site down on the Little Buffalo?
> 
> What is the date for your GTG? Is it invitation only?



I hadn't seen this .......


----------



## RVALUE

Funny thing, I ONCE went to a GTG with only two chains. Hit a piece of steel with the first one, moved up the tree 30 feet and hit another with the second. I'm sure no one remembers that.


It wasn't memorable.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> I should have some shortleaf pines on the ground by then. I can bring some logs if you would like.



Haven't heard about the mill, or if we'd have to have them sawed. If so, it would have to happen beforehand.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Funny thing, I ONCE went to a GTG with only two chains. Hit a piece of steel with the first one, moved up the tree 30 feet and hit another with the second. I'm sure no one remembers that.
> 
> 
> It wasn't memorable.



Not in the least does any one remember that.:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I should have some shortleaf pines on the ground by then. I can bring some logs if you would like.



How many 8 footers you figure you'll net out of those Steve??


----------



## workshop

Whew!!! I finally got done sending messages to everyone on the list for the Charity cut. At least I hope I got them to the right ones, if I didn't, let me know. I will be on site at 8:00 am, Saturday the 21st. I know most will be coming from a long ways so I will see you when you get there. I hope everyone has a good/safe trip getting here and a good time when you arrive. 
Thanks again for the help, guys.
Steve

Note: Here is a list of attending.
Hinerman
jerrycmorrow
diggersdad
wkendlumberjack
moody
cobey
hedgerow
worksawcollector
oliver1655


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not in the least does any one remember that.:wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2:



I know I don't remember that either. Must not have been groundhog day


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> Funny thing, I ONCE went to a GTG with only two chains. Hit a piece of steel with the first one, moved up the tree 30 feet and hit another with the second. I'm sure no one remembers that.
> 
> 
> It wasn't memorable.



Mr. Dan is our resident metal detector. If he's not available, I do a fair job.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Whew!!! I finally got done sending messages to everyone on the list for the Charity cut. At least I hope I got them to the right ones, if I didn't, let me know. I will be on site at 8:00 am, Saturday the 21st. I know most will be coming from a long ways so I will see you when you get there. I hope everyone has a good/safe trip getting here and a good time when you arrive.
> Thanks again for the help, guys.
> Steve
> 
> Note: Here is a list of attending.
> Hinerman
> jerrycmorrow
> diggersdad
> wkendlumberjack
> moody
> cobey
> hedgerow
> worksawcollector
> oliver1655



Did not receive Message.


----------



## wendell

I see y'all made the New York Times this morning. :msp_scared:


----------



## Freehand

Nekkid gay commune? Dammit.


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand said:


> Nekkid gay commune? Dammit.



That has a 50 / 50 chance of being acceptable. :msp_smile:

Had a real nice meal yesterday at the Low Gap Cafe.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> How many 8 footers you figure you'll net out of those Steve??



Three trees DBH 18", 12" and 10" and a guess of 75 down to 50 ft tall.


----------



## sam-tip

A new chain on my saws means there is an 90% chance of metal in the tree. Or 10% chance of me getting it in the dirt and rocks.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Three trees DBH 18", 12" and 10" and a guess of 75 down to 50 ft tall.



If they aren't full o holes or rotten, I say we use em'!
Holler when they're ready to come down, and I can get a trailer there...


----------



## RVALUE

For me, it's the audience.......


----------



## RVALUE

I have a decent oak to take out of the sky. Sounds like a Thursday afternoon job, eh Missourians?


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I have a decent oak to take out of the sky. Sounds like a Thursday afternoon job, eh Missourians?



Why you always gotta do the fun stuff during the week Dan...??


----------



## RVALUE

We have when weekend is bored, and Sat.


----------



## workshop

Made a deal with a local gentleman. He has 2 Husqvarna riders and a big lawn vacuum that he wants to get back running. He supplies the parts needed, I supply the labor to bring them back up to speed. I get a chainsaw for payment. :msp_biggrin: An Echo CS670. Finished the lawn vac and took it back to him. Cleaned the carb, changed the oil. And gave the whole thing a wash job. Tackled the mowers next. Both had v-twin engines. First one had a gummed up carb. Cleaned the carb, flushed out the fuel tank and lines, charged up the battery. Presto! Nice runner. Second one had a bad battery. Changed out the battery with the other rider, primed it, cranked it. Presto! Second runner. Took him a list of stuff to do to them to finish bringing them up to snuff. New plugs, oil and air filters and oil for both and a new battery. Just waiting on parts now to finish up. Really nice mowers too.


----------



## RVALUE

My lawnmower is 'sick' too.


----------



## RVALUE

Wait, I just re-read the post. It said 'gentleman'.


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> My lawnmower is 'sick' too.



What's wrong with it?


----------



## RVALUE

It dumps bad gas out of the air intake of the carburetor.







Solution: Stop putting bad gas in the tank?


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> If they aren't full o holes or rotten, I say we use em'!
> Holler when they're ready to come down, and I can get a trailer there...



sounds like they need another week or two of growing before they're 'ripe'.


----------



## RVALUE

Another thing wrong with the lawnmower is the carburetor is too close to the ground for a cripple guy to work on. And it's dark outside.


----------



## workshop

If it has a float type carb on it (most do) sounds like either the float is sinking or dirt under the float needle seat. My guess would be the latter. Usually easy fix.


----------



## RVALUE

Yes the seat is very dirty, due to sitting for a long time.

Need a rag.















:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

As for the tree, they are worried that I don't have proper help. 

I told them I can come up with the mouthiest crew on the planet. How hard could one medium tree be? I was just trying to find a time when some motel dwellers and adventure seekers were game.




If we had 3 - 4 volunteers we could possibly handle it. Realistically take a couple hours. 







Or I could do it wrong myself.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, that's the bad thing about working on riders. Everything is below knee high and my legs don't like that either. Saws are at bench level. Plus their just cool to work on.


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> As for the tree, they are worried that I don't have proper help.
> 
> I told them I can come up with the mouthiest crew on the planet. How hard could one medium tree be? I was just trying to find a time when some motel dwellers and adventure seekers were game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we had 3 - 4 volunteers we could possibly handle it. Realistically take a couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could do it wrong myself.



If I wasn't on call at work I'd come down. I'm always game to make a fool out of myself. Which usually happens daily.


----------



## RVALUE

You're on call for 3 days?


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> You're on call for 3 days?



I'm on call for 2 weeks at a time.:bang: Make planning things a real pain.


----------



## RVALUE

That's too bad.


Wish we'd have known that earlier, we'd have added you to the list of ' well, you can't please everybody.'















Seriously, that's too bad. But the mower is ready to fix anytime.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> It dumps bad gas out of the air intake of the carburetor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solution: Stop putting bad gas in the tank?



Dan when you have gas running out of the carb, the crankcase is likely full of gas also. This has been my experience in most cases like this and I have worked on a lot of them. I wish I was closer,about a hour and we would be mowing grass.


----------



## RVALUE

It probably won't blow away. 

It seems like too much gas to be coming through the needle. I disconnect the fuel pump, and it runs. (runs until out of gas.) I thought originally the float was stuck, and with bad gas this would be logical. There is a solenoid in the bottom of the bowl, but it doesn't seem to matter whether it is hooked up or not. ( I haven't worked on it in a while, and have filled my pea brain with other problems.) With tools and time , (which I was short when I didn't work on it, ) it should run .


----------



## RVALUE

Actually this tree is almost as big as the one Supercabs and I took on. Thank goodness he doesn't come around anymore.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Actually this tree is almost as big as the one Supercabs and I took on. Thank goodness he doesn't come around anymore.





Sounds like there might be a story.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## cobey

been a funweekend, working sat at the hotrod shop the owner gave me an old
super 33 mac, it dosnt run, but it would make a cool wall hanger. today had a cook out with
the family. my sister in law wanted to see my saws, she ended up running the old 360 homelite,
the first try she didnt dawg the saw in and launched a hard peice of wood off the trailer
after a little teaching she made a good cut, yay!!! mother in law made a utube video of
it, I cant get the link up, but its called "lumberjack barbie" it was great when she realized
she was filmed 
Lumberjack barbie - YouTube


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> If they aren't full o holes or rotten, I say we use em'!
> Holler when they're ready to come down, and I can get a trailer there...



Sounds good. Should I take my framing gun and fire a couple of nails randomly in one to see if Dan is still on his game?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Lurch2

Could I get the info for the charity cut? Need an excuse to get out for a day. 
Workshop, you're pm's are full.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Sounds good. Should I take my framing gun and fire a couple of nails randomly in one to see if Dan is still on his game?:msp_rolleyes:



Ouch!!!


----------



## RVALUE

30 trees out of the sky today. Went well EXCEPT for:

Rope came out of 346. (Had a stihl replacement, didn't have a husky. Didn't want it to not run anymore.)

Dull 372, 36 inch

1 leaner still hanging

few holes in pants pocket .



All in all, very well.


Now a couple days maintenance and we'll be ready to go again.


----------



## workshop

My apologies for my mail box, everyone. Taken care of.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Whew!!! I finally got done sending messages to everyone on the list for the Charity cut. At least I hope I got them to the right ones, if I didn't, let me know. I will be on site at 8:00 am, Saturday the 21st. I know most will be coming from a long ways so I will see you when you get there. I hope everyone has a good/safe trip getting here and a good time when you arrive.
> Thanks again for the help, guys.
> Steve
> 
> Note: Here is a list of attending.
> Hinerman
> jerrycmorrow
> diggersdad
> wkendlumberjack
> moody
> cobey
> hedgerow
> worksawcollector
> oliver1655



Plus Lurch2


----------



## Hedgerow

Note: Here is a list of attending.
Hinerman
jerrycmorrow
diggersdad
wkendlumberjack
moody
cobey
hedgerow
Levi
worksawcollector
oliver1655
Lurch2


----------



## RVALUE

I just found out that I made it onto facebook. Does that count?


----------



## Freehand

RVALUE said:


> I just found out that I made it onto facebook. Does that count?



You know what they say about "delusions of grandeur". Although the aforementioned "they" must surely suffer the very affliction…..


----------



## RVALUE

Dang, I hate it when I come up short.


----------



## cobey

Lurch2 said:


> Could I get the info for the charity cut? Need an excuse to get out for a day.
> Workshop, you're pm's are full.


 cool!! it will be great to see you there!!


----------



## cobey

DANG! I pulled on a saw cord for two days and then found out
I had the rock on the wrong side of the carb :bang: 
THANKS WORKSHOP STEVE YOU ARE A GREAT BIG HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
dang it I will learn this stuff!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> cool!! it will be great to see you there!!



I'm headed down early in the morning.... You're welcome to ride with if ya wanna save some gas $...


----------



## cobey

I will get ahold of you soon Matt, how early you leaving? got room for more chainsaws?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I will get ahold of you soon Matt, how early you leaving? got room for more chainsaws?



6:30 or so... Plenty of room for saws...


----------



## Showme

*More room*

Just got a 20' container placed on my rural property. Now I can spread the saws out a little and it doesn't seem like I have quite so many. Maybe it will help.


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Note to Mo.Jim.*

Hey, stay out of the heat!

We saw you out there in 97 deg. cutting weeds.

Cool down coming Thursday maybe.




Showme said:


> Just got a 20' container placed on my rural property. Now I can spread the saws out a little and it doesn't seem like I have quite so many. Maybe it will help.




Don't put anything really valuable in it. The meth heads will break in. My dentist lost an 041 Farmboss.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> 6:30 or so... Plenty of room for saws...


 that sounds cool, ill get ahold of you soon 
better than driving my daily driver car stuffed with saws, and good hang out time too


----------



## RVALUE

I thought I got kicked out for paying my bill.

noLOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

I wish I could come too, but I'm stuck in Virginia until the 29th. We'll see about the $$$ situation closer to Dan's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> I just found out that I made it onto facebook. Does that count?




Do you now..




BangledeshiHack said:


> You know what they say about "delusions of grandeur". Although the aforementioned "they" must surely suffer the very affliction…..



So you are the one that shut it down.:msp_scared::msp_scared:




RVALUE said:


> Dang, I hate it when I come up short.




Stumpy still is the shortest .




Showme said:


> Just got a 20' container placed on my rural property. Now I can spread the saws out a little and it doesn't seem like I have quite so many. Maybe it will help.



Good luck with it sounds good.:wink2:


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So you are the one that shut it down.:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Naw, some thirteen year old kid in Bangladesh armed with a ten year old laptop on third world dial up pulled that off. Gotta admire the effort.

I am a member of two other sites powered by vbulletin that got the same treatment. Apparently they see themselves as internet security crusaders. Change them passwords now kids……….


----------



## workshop

Hey Everybody, Sept. 12-13-14-15 there is an old time steam and gas tractor show going on in Republic, MO. More antique tractors than you can shake a stick at. The really good part, though, is the swap meet/flea market there too. I've picked up a number of chainsaws there and lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents,looks like we have some cooler weather moving in. I need to cut about ten more loads of wood before winter gets here. A friend of mine has a lot of hedge and I mean a lot on his farm. I plan on cutting a couple of loads next week and I have a line on some standing dead oak that I didn't get to last year.


----------



## cobey

*im dumb.......*

went to get the wife a stove...who knew stoves could fly????
nothing like seeing a $600 elec. stove fly up and over the tailgate 
and splatter all over 69 hi way........ yep her other stove worked but 
had a broken handle, im gonna make the handle off the road kill oven
fit on the old one....I know i should have tied it down :msp_sad:


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> went to get the wife a stove...who knew stoves could fly????
> nothing like seeing a $600 elec. stove fly up and over the tailgate
> and splatter all over 69 hi way........ yep her other stove worked but
> had a broken handle, im gonna make the handle off the road kill oven
> fit on the old one....I know i should have tied it down :msp_sad:



Famous last words,I knew I should have tied it down. I have also been guilty of this a couple of times,I was a slow learner. A $600 new stove would really ruin a mans day,not to mention having to tell wifey about it.:msp_scared:


----------



## old cookie

Man Coby I bet that made you sick,I would never thought that would happen.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,looks like we have some cooler weather moving in. I need to cut about ten more loads of wood before winter gets here. A friend of mine has a lot of hedge and I mean a lot on his farm. I plan on cutting a couple of loads next week and I have a line on some standing dead oak that I didn't get to last year.



I'm in the same boat. I have a lot of Red Oak down on a friend's ranch that I need to get cleaned up before it gets punky... Should be about 2 cords and change. I really need more Hedge, but there's not enough hot weather left to get it dry enough to burn right in my EPA stove before this season so everything I cut ill be for next year... 



cobey said:


> went to get the wife a stove...who knew stoves could fly????
> nothing like seeing a $600 elec. stove fly up and over the tailgate
> and splatter all over 69 hi way........ yep her other stove worked but
> had a broken handle, im gonna make the handle off the road kill oven
> fit on the old one....I know i should have tied it down :msp_sad:



I wouldn't say dumb as we've all been there before in some capacity. Life happens. :censored: I had a car that I was hauling a few weeks ago darn near come forward off of the trailer because I used chains on the front and ratchet tie straps on the back. I knew better but I was in a hurry and it almost cost me a lot more than a new trailer jack handle...:msp_scared:


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Famous last words,I knew I should have tied it down. I have also been guilty of this a couple of times,I was a slow learner. A $600 new stove would really ruin a mans day,not to mention having to tell wifey about it.:msp_scared:



well, the bad part is was she was following me in her car!!!!!! I never thought so much glass could come off one appliance!!! thank the Lord it didnt hit
her! I never lost anything this expensive before, its funny getting older and the Lords bleessings, I tryed to be mad, but it just wasnt 
there. I am sad for the wife because she came up on the short end of the stick.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Man Coby I bet that made you sick,I would never thought that would happen.


 I was supprized too :eek2:


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> went to get the wife a stove...who knew stoves could fly????
> nothing like seeing a $600 elec. stove fly up and over the tailgate
> and splatter all over 69 hi way........ yep her other stove worked but
> had a broken handle, im gonna make the handle off the road kill oven
> fit on the old one....I know i should have tied it down :msp_sad:



BTDT also. The other day Tammi thought I was going to crush a treadmill that we loaded in the trailer because I had so tight. You get pretty cautious after watching in the rearview and see various things part company as you are hauling them. It's a pretty helpless feeling. 

So sorry Cobey, that's a bad deal.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have a lot of Red Oak down on a friend's ranch that I need to get cleaned up before it gets punky... Should be about 2 cords and change. I really need more Hedge, but there's not enough hot weather left to get it dry enough to burn right in my EPA stove before this season so everything I cut ill be for next year...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say dumb as we've all been there before in some capacity. Life happens. :censored: I had a car that I was hauling a few weeks ago darn near come forward off of the trailer because I used chains on the front and ratchet tie straps on the back. I knew better but I was in a hurry and it almost cost me a lot more than a new trailer jack handle...:msp_scared:


 glad that wasnt any worse for you that could have been bad! a buddy had an old camaro pro stock, he was bracket racing it, he lost it off the trailer somewhere on the will rogers turn pike,tomake a long story short he got it back in one peice, and it ran 8.06 that day


----------



## cobey

ok im gonna go stick i saw in some wood!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents,looks like we have some cooler weather moving in. I need to cut about ten more loads of wood before winter gets here. A friend of mine has a lot of hedge and I mean a lot on his farm. I plan on cutting a couple of loads next week and I have a line on some standing dead oak that I didn't get to last year.



Get a smaller truck, it will go faster.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Famous last words,I knew I should have tied it down. I have also been guilty of this a couple of times,I was a slow learner. A $600 new stove would really ruin a mans day,not to mention having to tell wifey about it.:msp_scared:





Someone lost his matress and box springs on I-29 in north K.C. some time ago.








I collected his matress in the right lane. Last I seen, the box springs were on the shoulder.


Tie the crap down, at least for my benefit!

I hope he had to sleep on the floor.


----------



## workshop

Wife and I went to the antique steam tractor show today and had a great time. Yep, she enjoys these things too. But she still won't run a saw. Anyway, walking out to the truck, this thing kept trying to climb up my leg. Friendly little thing, so I invited it home. Got it home, gave it a bath and a quick physical and found out it was a 60cc little girl. Craftsman/Poulan no less. Needless to say I was very pleased.View attachment 314209
View attachment 314210


----------



## RVALUE

*Bees*

I just got back from a bee tree. Largest I've ever seen. Took out about 12 feet of honey and comb. The 346 is covered with honey. 


Someone had pushed the tree over in Bella Vista to build a house. Did they get a surprise when it hit the ground and busted up. Ran out of gas and had to put some STIHL gas in the 346. It didn't like it, .....


Don't know if I got the queen, or for sure if I can get her in another hive. So basically a fun trip for 20 pounds of honey. (Which will be distributed over the other hives at my shop. It would have been some good genetics because she (the queen) managed a large hive.)

Tarry on.


----------



## old cookie

I went to Republic today to.Lots of old iron there.Wife went with me also.She even had a good time.She liked the Farmall Cubs, well now it might be easer to get one.On I 44 on the way home a small pick up passed us with a washing machine in the back, it was floating around my wife spotted it. I had told her about Cobys deal with the stove.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Note: Here is a list of attending.
> Hinerman
> jerrycmorrow
> diggersdad
> wkendlumberjack
> moody
> cobey
> hedgerow
> Levi
> worksawcollector
> oliver1655
> Lurch2



Sorry workshop I can't make it. Stuff. Y'all be careful


----------



## workshop

jerrycmorrow said:


> Sorry workshop I can't make it. Stuff. Y'all be careful



Well, that's ok. Got to take care of stuff occasionally. Hopefully I can put together another one in 2 or 3 months and you can make that one. Take care.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Wife and I went to the antique steam tractor show today and had a great time. Yep, she enjoys these things too. But she still won't run a saw. Anyway, walking out to the truck, this thing kept trying to climb up my leg. Friendly little thing, so I invited it home. Got it home, gave it a bath and a quick physical and found out it was a 60cc little girl. Craftsman/Poulan no less. Needless to say I was very pleased.View attachment 314209
> View attachment 314210



Steve,

Don't know if you've had much experience with the old Poulans - if you haven't you're in for a real treat. I really like the older Poulans, I have a 2800 that is just plain fun to run. I liked it so much I picked up a 3400 and 3700 too. They are really great saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

You fellas have slowed down!!
The neighbor that brought me that basket case Stihl 460 came and picked up his saw last night...
While I had it apart, I ground a set of timing #'s that Wiggs gave me into the jug...
After he made a test cut with it, I don't think I could have slapped the smile off his face, had I tried... Hope it don't blow up...:msp_wink:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It has been Fall like the last few mornings.


----------



## RVALUE

I miss summer.


----------



## RVALUE

For those of you that have noticed my "account hold". I am extremely unhappy with the "powers at large" about that. I paid my dues Sep. 5.

They don't seem to care about their bread and butter.

I have never seen anyone else get that treatment.

I am about done with them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> For those of you that have noticed my "account hold". I am extremely unhappy with the "powers at large" about that. I paid my dues Sep. 5.
> 
> They don't seem to care about their bread and butter.
> 
> I have never seen anyone else get that treatment.
> 
> I am about done with them.



Are you being serious or just stirring the :spam::spam:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> For those of you that have noticed my "account hold". I am extremely unhappy with the "powers at large" about that. I paid my dues Sep. 5.
> 
> They don't seem to care about their bread and butter.
> 
> I have never seen anyone else get that treatment.
> 
> I am about done with them.



I think it's about all they can do to keep the site crashing right now...
The x made a mess...


----------



## Hedgerow

On another note, your 757 is running fantastic Dan...
Ran 2 more tanks through it yesterday... 
The extra transfer time is what it needed... 
I like it more every time I run it...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I think it's about all they can do to keep the site crashing right now...
> The x made a mess...



This has been an issue for weeks before the 'crash'. I have never been to Bangladesh. However I may know a bangladeshihacker. (his picture looks familiar anyhow.)

I sure like the felling dogs on a 757 over a 372.

I need some west coast dogs on the 372. No more of the east coast puppies.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> This has been an issue for weeks before the 'crash'. I have never been to Bangladesh. However I may know a bangladeshihacker. (his picture looks familiar anyhow.)
> 
> I sure like the felling dogs on a 757 over a 372.
> 
> I need some west coast dogs on the 372. No more of the east coast puppies.



I got a set of the bigguns' on the 385 I'll trade you for the smaller set...
The big suckers just tend to get in my way..


----------



## RVALUE

Dead serious.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> This has been an issue for weeks before the 'crash'. I have never been to Bangladesh. However I may know a bangladeshihacker. (his picture looks familiar anyhow.)
> 
> I sure like the felling dogs on a 757 over a 372.
> 
> I need some west coast dogs on the 372. No more of the east coast puppies.



Do they make a Mid West set of felling dogs?:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do they make a Mid West set of felling dogs?:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Showme

Has anyone started a roster of attendee's at the upcoming GTG? The weather turning off nice is making me ready to go!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Dead serious.



I would think if you where not in compliance you would have been notified and or your ad would not be up as your signature.


----------



## RVALUE

Took 2 trees from above / off my own house yesterday. Then one elm (20 inch) out of the yard. Got my son's 240 running, first thing my wife did was plunge it into the dirt and find a rock. (rocks are rare here at my house, I hauled them in). 

The 346 just sat on the deck unscathed.


----------



## RVALUE

That 346 that the person formerly known as supercabs that no longer comes around, tuned my second 346 and it barely ran initially. Now since my other one is down waiting for a trigger, ??????, it works pretty well. Must have just had bad fuel in it.


They are a nice saw..... glad they discontinued them.......


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> You fellas have slowed down!!
> The neighbor that brought me that basket case Stihl 460 came and picked up his saw last night...
> While I had it apart, I ground a set of timing #'s that Wiggs gave me into the jug...
> After he made a test cut with it, I don't think I could have slapped the smile off his face, had I tried... Hope it don't blow up...:msp_wink:



Speaking of 460's, did you get the coil I sent you and did it work? I just grabbed one out of my stash and didn't take the time to check it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Speaking of 460's, did you get the coil I sent you and did it work? I just grabbed one out of my stash and didn't take the time to check it.



You bet Jim... Slapped it in as soon as it got here, and it was off to the races...
The way that 460 ran, it almost made me want one, but I came to my senses...
Thank goodness...
:msp_wink:


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> That 346 that the person formerly known as supercabs that no longer comes around, tuned my second 346 and it barely ran initially. Now since my other one is down waiting for a trigger, ??????, it works pretty well. Must have just had bad fuel in it.
> 
> 
> They are a nice saw..... glad they discontinued them.......



I did a bunch of cuttin yesterday with my old 346.

They are a very good saw! Especially when ported!


----------



## workshop

Hey Everybody, Another update for the charity cut. Still Sept 21st, still same place. BUT, we will be providing lunch. Hope everyone likes Chili.

Updated list:
Hinerman
Diggersdad
Moody
Cobey
Hedgerow
Levi
Worksawcollector
Oliver1655
Lurch2

A couple had to drop out. Things happen at last minute. That's ok, I'll try to organize another cut in 2 or 3 months. I hope everyone likes this one and would be willing to come again. A big thank you in advance for all the help. It's very much appreciated.
Steve


----------



## Mo. Jim

Got a little rain shower here this morning,just enough to make it gummy on top. Supposed to be more on the way,but I'll belive that when I see it. The one inch+ rains just seem to split and go around us.:msp_sad:Oh well enough whining,it's still a great day to be alive. Have a great day and keep the shiney side up.


----------



## workshop

For some reason I can't get pics to upload. I finished the 2 Husky riders for the gentleman and brought the Echo CS670 home. It will make a nice addition to the firewood workers.


----------



## teacherman

logging22 said:


> John, got any midol? Just wondering if you remembered and stuff.:msp_rolleyes:




HAHAHAHA

Been a long time.


----------



## teacherman

*Best Use for a Saw*

Best thing I ever did with a saw. The original Hotsaw from the first Jasper (actually Nail) GTG.

I have been trying to load some pictures, but have been unsuccessful five times. jpeg is supposedly permitted, and I got them each below 2mB.

Musta been the hackers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay John.. it's been a day or two.


----------



## workshop

teacherman said:


> Best thing I ever did with a saw. The original Hotsaw from the first Jasper (actually Nail) GTG.
> 
> I have been trying to load some pictures, but have been unsuccessful five times. jpeg is supposedly permitted, and I got them each below 2mB.
> 
> Musta been the hackers.



I've been having problems too. I'd sure like to get my hands on these hackers!


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Hey Everybody, Another update for the charity cut. Still Sept 21st, still same place. BUT, we will be providing lunch. Hope everyone likes Chili.
> 
> Updated list:
> Hinerman
> Diggersdad
> Moody
> Cobey
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Worksawcollector
> Oliver1655
> Lurch2
> 
> A couple had to drop out. Things happen at last minute. That's ok, I'll try to organize another cut in 2 or 3 months. I hope everyone likes this one and would be willing to come again. A big thank you in advance for all the help. It's very much appreciated.
> Steve



I'm still in and planning on taking Friday off just to get loaded and ready for the trip up there. I don't know if I'll have my two boys or not, the wife is thinking about a trip to Silver Dollar City that day. I had hoped for a cortisone shot for my shoulder before the cut but the doctor says he wants to see an MRI before deciding if he'll give me another shot or do surgery. I may be just a bit on the slow side if it acts up. 

Now, about that 031 "parts saw" in your signature... How about you bring that along and let's see if we can do some trading?

I am still planning on bringing an almost new, still in the box, with papers Earthquake 38cc saw for a door prize, as well as a couple of goodies like a scrench and bar nut combo pack, a new chain or two and whatever else I can dig up before the weekend gets here. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.

Hope you're planning on making it to the GTG down this way next month. My visit last year was cut short with a sick boy, but I'm hoping to make up for it this year.

dd


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I've been having problems too. I'd sure like to get my hands on these hackers!


 sorry I didnt get your text last night Steve! I was making noise earlyer  and didnt hear the phone, then fell asleep on the puter.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do they make a Mid West set of felling dogs?:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



The Ozarks set has one tooth.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> The Ozarks set has one tooth.:msp_rolleyes:



Houndstooth?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> The Ozarks set has one tooth.:msp_rolleyes:





And, one set is shorter that the other. Like the operator's legs. From walkin' 'round them steep hills.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> I'm still in and planning on taking Friday off just to get loaded and ready for the trip up there. I don't know if I'll have my two boys or not, the wife is thinking about a trip to Silver Dollar City that day. I had hoped for a cortisone shot for my shoulder before the cut but the doctor says he wants to see an MRI before deciding if he'll give me another shot or do surgery. I may be just a bit on the slow side if it acts up.
> 
> Now, about that 031 "parts saw" in your signature... How about you bring that along and let's see if we can do some trading?
> 
> I am still planning on bringing an almost new, still in the box, with papers Earthquake 38cc saw for a door prize, as well as a couple of goodies like a scrench and bar nut combo pack, a new chain or two and whatever else I can dig up before the weekend gets here. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.
> 
> Hope you're planning on making it to the GTG down this way next month. My visit last year was cut short with a sick boy, but I'm hoping to make up for it this year.
> 
> dd


I've got two 031 parts saws, I'll bring them both. Both missing carbs but I think they still have ignition and flywheel plus good body parts. P/c on both. Anybody need me to bring parts saws or project saws listed in my signature let me know. We plan on being at the GTG in October.


----------



## teacherman

Best thing I ever did with a saw. The original "Hotsaw" from the first Jasper (actually Nail) GTG.

View attachment 314468
View attachment 314469
View attachment 314470


WKEND LUMBERJAK and bcorradi were there. March 16.
Canola bar oil, in case you were wondering.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Best thing I ever did with a saw. The original "Hotsaw" from the first Jasper (actually Nail) GTG.
> 
> View attachment 314468
> View attachment 314469
> View attachment 314470
> 
> 
> WKEND LUMBERJAK and bcorradi were there. March 16.
> Canola bar oil, in case you were wondering.



Yes it really happened the video would be better. John I thought there was a video?


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I've got two 031 parts saws, I'll bring them both. Both missing carbs but I think they still have ignition and flywheel plus good body parts. P/c on both. Anybody need me to bring parts saws or project saws listed in my signature let me know. We plan on being at the GTG in October.



Don't need carbs, mostly just ignition problems I think. Either one should do me just fine. Thanks!


----------



## moody

I'm sorry I'm not going to make it to the charity cut this weekend. Had a accident and my car is down for a couple weeks. Looks like it's getting a thorough cleaning for $4197.43 :bang:


----------



## cobey

sorry to hear that moody, a couple years ago I hit a deer in the daily driver and it was around $4000 in 
damage  , hope to see you at the next GTG


----------



## workshop

Hey Cobey, This weekend better hurry up and get here. That little saw I got for you is starting to build a nest.


----------



## cobey

ya it looks cute cant wait to see it run  thanks for being such a great enabler :hmm3grin2orange:
it go's like this........ cobey "hey Steve see the little saw on springfeild CL" Steve, "ya you intrested" 
cobey = yep ...... Steve, "ok ill go check it out" and "ya I got it" Cobey...... cool 
thanks again Steve, cant wait to hang out. thanks to Matt also for letting me ride with him this saturday to the charity cut


----------



## Oliver1655

Looks like we will be blessed with great weather for the cut this Saturday! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Looks like we will be blessed with great weather for the cut this Saturday! :biggrinbounce2:



Speaking of weather... We just got a nice rain finally!!!!
Beans are sighing in relief right now...


----------



## sam-tip

FYI. I noticed google maps now has street view of what I think is the Jasper GTG site. I was told it is a hard left turn if coming from the north. From the street view pictures it is more than a hard left. The entrance to the field is narrow and on the side of a hill.
Doug


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> FYI. I noticed google maps now has street view of what I think is the Jasper GTG site. I was told it is a hard left turn if coming from the north. From the street view pictures it is more than a hard left. The entrance to the field is narrow and on the side of a hill.
> Doug



Yes... It's more like a switchback... Best to drive on by and turn around so you can hit it from the south..


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... It's more like a switchback... Best to drive on by and turn around so you can hit it from the south..



Yea, roll south to Bob Tanner's Hardware and turn that boat around.


----------



## Hedgerow

BangledeshiHack said:


> Yea, roll south to Bob Tanner's Hardware and turn that boat around.



Howdy Jason... 
I was thinking of you while slabbing off a flat edge on this gem...


----------



## Hedgerow

Can't think of anything more torturous for a saw than a mill...:msp_mellow:


----------



## workshop

How big is that piece Hedgrow? That's some beautiful wood.


----------



## Freehand

Is that the big pecan from the gig Matt? The Dolmar is looking pretty sexy there………:feel_good:


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> How big is that piece Hedgrow? That's some beautiful wood.



About 40" at the widest fork..



BangledeshiHack said:


> Is that the big pecan from the gig Matt? The Dolmar is looking pretty sexy there………:feel_good:



Pecan is long gone... This was just a chunk of good ole' American Elm...
But it's still solid, and has that cool spalting in it...


----------



## srcarr52

That Dolmar looks stalled... like it ran out of cut width.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> That Dolmar looks stalled... like it ran out of cut width.



I did... I was fixing to remedy that problem when I took the pic...
That and wipe the sweat out of my eyes...


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

I have some decent sized oak, as well as some decent sized softwood (green).

As well as what we left last year........


----------



## RVALUE

My ballsy tractor would only load 40 inch pieces of the oak..... So that's about 400 pounds / foot.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> My ballsy tractor would only load 40 inch pieces of the oak..... So that's about 400 pounds / foot.



Hey! That's big enough to have Jason freehand us a stupid big cant for big bars to race in!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just got off the phone with a guy from Portland,made a deal for a CS 1001 Echo. It's a runner and I got the air filter and cover it needs. 6 cubes of brute torque
Had a nice chat with workshop this evening also,it's too bad that I can't make his charity cut this weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got off the phone with a guy from Portland,made a deal for a CS 1001 Echo. It's a runner and I got the air filter and cover it needs. 6 cubes of brute torque
> Had a nice chat with workshop this evening also,it's too bad that I can't make his charity cut this weekend.



That echo sounds like a candidate for running in our "Stupid Big" cant in Jasper, Jim...
Make sure it has at least a 36" bar on it!!! :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Stupid needs to fetch them over to Jasper.

At least they are no longer in the sky. Should have a decent sized sweetgum Friday. Would be a knotty one though.

Sam, Those comments about the left turn are exaggerated. THERE IS NO SANE LEFT TURN FROM THE NORTH. Hedgerow did it once, and used up one of his lives...... 


It is a deep hole to the bottom.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Stupid needs to fetch them over to Jasper.
> 
> At least they are no longer in the sky. Should have a decent sized sweetgum Friday. Would be a knotty one though.
> 
> Sam, Those comments about the left turn are exaggerated. THERE IS NO SANE LEFT TURN FROM THE NORTH. Hedgerow did it once, and used up one of his lives......
> 
> 
> It is a deep hole to the bottom.



I have done it twice... 
And could do it again... 


But prefer not to...


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! That's big enough to have Jason freehand us a stupid big cant for big bars to race in!!



Who the hell is that?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RVALUE

BangledeshiHack said:


> Who the hell is that?:msp_sneaky:



He's on the clean up crew.


----------



## RVALUE

Before Sam arrives, I'll send the loggers up the hill to clear a path.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> That echo sounds like a candidate for running in our "Stupid Big" cant in Jasper, Jim...
> Make sure it has at least a 36" bar on it!!! :msp_smile:



I plan on bringing it and my PP655 BP,both will be sporting 36" bars and 404 full comp chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I plan on bringing it and my PP655 BP,both will be sporting 36" bars and 404 full comp chain.



Then it's official... The bangledeshihack has to freehand a couple of "Stupid Big" cants to runnem' in!!!
The official "big bar" gtg is on!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

BangledeshiHack said:


> Who the hell is that?:msp_sneaky:



I miss Freehand.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:


----------



## cobey

where is the nearest lodging/hotels to the jasper GTG??


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Then it's official... The bangledeshihack has to freehand a couple of "Stupid Big" cants to runnem' in!!!
> The official "big bar" gtg is on!!!



We need to make sure he shows up on friday to make sure they are done for saturday's races.:msp_smile: We should also have a extra chain for him,you know how good Dan is at finding logs with nails in them. Remember that big one last year that you finished blocking up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> where is the nearest lodging/hotels to the jasper GTG??



Straight up the hill and across the highway from the firepit,but it would be easier to drive back up the lane. That is one steep hill.:msp_smile:


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Then it's official... The bangledeshihack has to freehand a couple of "Stupid Big" cants to runnem' in!!!
> The official "big bar" gtg is on!!!



I have a few saws that want to play.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Straight up the hill and across the highway from the firepit,but it would be easier to drive back up the lane. That is one steep hill.:msp_smile:


 how do you get reservations??


----------



## Mo. Jim

srcarr52 said:


> I have a few saws that want to play.



Yes you do and don't forget to bring that 999,it needs big wood to shine.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> I have a few saws that want to play.



Then you best get em down here...


----------



## Freehand

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I miss Freehand.:msp_mellow::msp_mellow:



Hmm…..yea joke's on me. I changed my screen name to get a couple laughs out of SS. Mission accomplished there, but now the site market is down and I'm stuck with it.:confuse:


----------



## Freehand

Mo. Jim said:


> We need to make sure he shows up on friday to make sure they are done for saturday's races.:msp_smile: We should also have a extra chain for him,you know how good Dan is at finding logs with nails in them. Remember that big one last year that you finished blocking up.



As resident second in command of metal detecting, I can assure you all metal will be found. 


Preferably with Mr. Dan's chain.



:feel_good:


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> how do you get reservations??



Cobey PM Dan for the number.


----------



## cobey

thanks Jim :biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

BangledeshiHack said:


> Hmm…..yea joke's on me. I changed my screen name to get a couple laughs out of SS. Mission accomplished there, but now the site market is down and I'm stuck with it.:confuse:



Maybe that is why I'm stuck with them picking on me. But they could remedy that. But they don't. Jokes on them.....


----------



## sawnami

BangledeshiHack said:


> Hmm…..yea joke's on me. I changed my screen name to get a couple laughs out of SS. Mission accomplished there, but now the site market is down and I'm stuck with it.:confuse:



Kinda like gittin a tattoo huh?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got off the phone with a guy from Portland,made a deal for a CS 1001 Echo. It's a runner and I got the air filter and cover it needs. 6 cubes of brute torque
> Had a nice chat with workshop this evening also,it's too bad that I can't make his charity cut this weekend.



so it was you. i was third on the list and pm'd him bout an hour after he posted. he said i prolly knew who no. 1 was. for what he was asking that's a great deal. glad you got the parts; i was gonna make an AF and use it to set up a mill. so, for the record, you're No. 1. good on ya.


----------



## sam-tip

RVALUE said:


> Before Sam arrives, I'll send the loggers up the hill to clear a path.



Thank You. 

Doug (sam-tip)


----------



## sam-tip

srcarr52 said:


> I have a few saws that want to play.



I want to play too. I should have some fresh port fingers by then. I assume it will be hard wood. Thinking of which chain and bar to use. Got to have a plan.


----------



## srcarr52

sam-tip said:


> I want to play too. I should have some fresh port fingers by then. I assume it will be hard wood. Thinking of which chain and bar to use. Got to have a plan.



Well tonight I hope to pop the carb and muffler on this my freshly ported 395.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Well tonight I hope to pop the carb and muffler on this my freshly ported 395.



Did you use any unusual timing #'s on this one??


----------



## Showme

cobey said:


> where is the nearest lodging/hotels to the jasper GTG??



Little Switzerland Cabins are the closest. I stayed there last year and they were just fine. I've already made reservations there for this GTG.


----------



## Freehand

sawnami said:


> Kinda like gittin a tattoo huh?


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Did you use any unusual timing #'s on this one??



Pretty similar porting numbers to the 288 I did last year with a little more blowdown because it's a quad port. I took 0.040" out of the squish so the compression should be around 215 psi. Ex timing was right at 160, 19.5 blowdown, 158 intake, just a good work saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Pretty similar porting numbers to the 288 I did last year with a little more blowdown because it's a quad port. I took 0.040" out of the squish so the compression should be around 215 psi. Ex timing was right at 160, 19.5 blowdown, 158 intake, just a good work saw.



You'd have to interpret those #'s for me... Blowdown makes sense, but I'm a cave man and measure exhaust from TDC to open, then intake from BDC and go from there...
Even though the 395 is a quad port, it's not bottom fed like a 372 is it?? What do you do with those goofy lowers??


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> You'd have to interpret those #'s for me... Blowdown makes sense, but I'm a cave man and measure exhaust from TDC to open, then intake from BDC and go from there...
> Even though the 395 is a quad port, it's not bottom fed like a 372 is it?? What do you do with those goofy lowers??



EX Dur 160 Opens ATDC 180-(160/2) = 100
IN Dur 158 Opens ABDC 180-(158/2) = 101

The lowers look a lot like what you'd do on a 394. Just unshroud them. 

View attachment 314813


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> EX Dur 160 Opens ATDC 180-(160/2) = 100
> IN Dur 158 Opens ABDC 180-(158/2) = 101
> 
> The lowers look a lot like what you'd do on a 394. Just unshroud them.
> 
> View attachment 314813



I like them #'s better...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sam-tip said:


> I want to play too. Thinking of which chain and bar to use. Got to have a plan.



A properly sharpened one...:hmm3grin2orange:otstir:opcorn:


----------



## RVALUE

OK, here is the deal:

As many of you are aware, I have had an 'issue' arise over one of my buildings, and a Rail Road. After 13 years, we had an onsite meeting at 5:30 this evening. It could have gone very poorly, and resulted in costs to me in the $ 200K plus range. Instead it went apparently very well, and is inline with what I wanted in 2001. 

So this has been a large cloud over me for a while, and though it is not "official" it appears to be favorable.

So it will be 'get ready for a GTG' again. 

Oh, and I still need to round up some coin, but at least I'm not sued to death.


----------



## RVALUE

But while I waited ALL Day, I put a carb on a 357, that has a high adjustment screw, so now I have 2 running top handles. Sharpened a few chains, and ........



But I couldn't get a 2100 to run. I don't have enough 'ummmph..' 

Have at least two to get out of the sky tomorrow. Had to trade one log, a 30 inch sweetgum, to the stihl dealer for a new tank and trigger for a 346. Installed. 

Have to beat the rain....


----------



## Freehand

Glad the railroad magnates granted you a reprieve Dan, sounded like quite the sore trial. Also glad you have some runners……:feel_good:


----------



## Mo. Jim

BangledeshiHack said:


> Glad the railroad magnates granted you a reprieve Dan, sounded like quite the sore trial. Also glad you have some runners……:feel_good:



I bet we will still have to work on at least three on friday at GTG.:msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> I bet we will still have to work on at least three on friday at GTG.:msp_smile:



After the lawn mower......


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I bet we will still have to work on at least three on friday at GTG.:msp_smile:



Maybe... But not the big Shindiawa... It's a runnin' mofo'!!!!
The lawnmower is yours Jim... 
:msp_smile:


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> After the lawn mower......



OK,I need the model,type and code #'s off of the engine if it is a B&S. I probabley have carb kit for it. Twin or single cylinder. Do you need anything for the deck,blades,quills,etc. I can buy this stuff wholesale.


----------



## RVALUE

She would be a single cylinder, dunno about the numbers, haven't been over lately. It is a stuck float, or similar. Maybe I can find a number on it. It would be a 2006 zero turn , Craftsman, zts 7500 ?


----------



## RVALUE

I can disconnect the fuel pump, and make it run. Then put the fuel pump on and gas Pours out of the carb . A lot of gas. Then it floods out.

I know you guys don't have any faith in my mechanic abilities, (justifiably so,) but I can make it run a few seconds. I put a needle valve in the line hoping to let the sea foam fix it, but so far have been unsuccessful. 


I need to get back over there and mow again. The wonderful electric department had left the yard full of limbs last time.

This year it won't be as pristine as before. And I have to do a bit of cleaning..... We should get a bit of rain this Friday, and that should help.


----------



## RVALUE

Finally..... 



Sent from my held.


----------



## RVALUE

Shinny took down at least a 48 incher today. Took 5 minutes....


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut Update. Still Sept 21st. Lunch will be provided, hope everyone likes Chili. I will have bottled water on site but would recommend bringing snacks. We will meet on site. I will be there at 7:00am. If anybody did not get directions please PM me. (Provided the AS site doesn't get hacked again. I couldn't get on all day today.:msp_angry For anybody needing a motel, thewre is a Super 8 in Nixa. About 5 miles from the cut site. I plan on having some signs at the major intersections that will be 2X3 foot plywood with only a yellow arrow pointing the way. Cobey and Hedgerow have my number if anybody gets lost or needs directions.
Again, thanks everybody for the help.
Steve


----------



## cobey

gonna be working on saws tomorrow :msp_w00t: got to get some fuel mixed too!

thanks for all you do Steve    I cant wait!!


----------



## old cookie

Man I hate to miss this cut,but I work on Saturdays.I keep telling myself I need to quit,butI keep working.I need to do what I like to do while I can still do what I like to do.ah I think that is what I mean.I LIKE TO CUT WOOD


----------



## RVALUE

Where do we stand on Cants?


Not the 'I can't make it,' or ' I can't stand you..'


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Where do we stand on Cants?
> 
> 
> Not the 'I can't make it,' or ' I can't stand you..'



What about the you cant or they cant or ,or or,or ......:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Where do we stand on Cants?
> 
> 
> Not the 'I can't make it,' or ' I can't stand you..'



How many you figure we need??


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it really happened the video would be better. John I thought there was a video?



I still have to get it from my neighbor. I'll try to do that this weekend.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Charity Cut Update. Still Sept 21st. Lunch will be provided, hope everyone likes Chili. I will have bottled water on site but would recommend bringing snacks. We will meet on site. I will be there at 7:00am. If anybody did not get directions please PM me. (Provided the AS site doesn't get hacked again. I couldn't get on all day today.:msp_angry For anybody needing a motel, thewre is a Super 8 in Nixa. About 5 miles from the cut site. I plan on having some signs at the major intersections that will be 2X3 foot plywood with only a yellow arrow pointing the way. Cobey and Hedgerow have my number if anybody gets lost or needs directions.
> Again, thanks everybody for the help.
> Steve



I'm glad you'll be there at 7. I hate to miss that cool morning cuttin' time. I'll be there with my two boys as well. They're still young (8 and 11) and will probably be in the way more than anything, but I think it's important for them to experience the reality of "practicing what you preach" when it comes to helping others. 

I'll have a truck load of old, junky, partially dis-assembled, mostly non-running, dirty, smelly "vintage" saws if you know anyone who might want something like that. And I do mean a TRUCK LOAD. 

Also bringing a "door prize" saw and some give away stuff to make it a bit more fun for those who are afflicted with CAD.

dd


----------



## Mo. Jim

diggers_dad said:


> I'm glad you'll be there at 7. I hate to miss that cool morning cuttin' time. I'll be there with my two boys as well. They're still young (8 and 11) and will probably be in the way more than anything, but I think it's important for them to experience the reality of "practicing what you preach" when it comes to helping others.
> 
> I'll have a truck load of old, junky, partially dis-assembled, mostly non-running, dirty, smelly "vintage" saws if you know anyone who might want something like that. And I do mean a TRUCK LOAD.
> 
> Also bringing a "door prize" saw and some give away stuff to make it a bit more fun for those who are afflicted with CAD.
> 
> dd



Are you going to bring a load to Jasper? I liked that bunch I got off of you last year.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> I'm glad you'll be there at 7. I hate to miss that cool morning cuttin' time. I'll be there with my two boys as well. They're still young (8 and 11) and will probably be in the way more than anything, but I think it's important for them to experience the reality of "practicing what you preach" when it comes to helping others.
> 
> I'll have a truck load of old, junky, partially dis-assembled, mostly non-running, dirty, smelly "vintage" saws if you know anyone who might want something like that. And I do mean a TRUCK LOAD.
> 
> Also bringing a "door prize" saw and some give away stuff to make it a bit more fun for those who are afflicted with CAD.
> 
> dd



I'll have my flat bed truck with 30" tall side rails there. Will that be big enough? Or do I need to get one of those things they use in strip mines? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> How many you figure we need??



He "can't" decide.


----------



## Homelite410

Sure wish I could come down there and help you guys, looks like it's a little wet down there!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Sure wish I could come down there and help you guys, looks like it's a little wet down there!



Yep... Got some much needed rain...


----------



## Homelite410

So did we write in the middle of me want to build my deck. Instead of a dust bowl around the house its a soup bowl now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

1 1/4" of rain here early last evening. Well past the 'frog strangler' level.

But, no trees fell down.......................................................darn.


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## sawnami

Had torrential rain and wind last night but the tent stayed dry. Visibility about 100 ft all day on top of the mountain. The weather is supposed to improve from this point though.






Hope the charity cut goes well for you guys.


----------



## Lurch2

All loaded up and ready to go. Just gotta get some nonE gas on the way.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Charity Cut,come on guys we need a pic or two. I need a fix,Matt?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Charity Cut,come on guys we need a pic or two. I need a fix,Matt?



It's been 7 hrs I guess no one is listening.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's been 7 hrs I guess no one is listening.:msp_thumbdn::msp_thumbdn:



Kenneth I think we are being punished for not being there. We know Matt and Stephen can post off their phones.
Carl posted some pics of two of my sandcasts over in the poulan thread.


----------



## diggers_dad

*Picture*



Mo. Jim said:


> Charity Cut,come on guys we need a pic or two. I need a fix,Matt?



I asked Workshop to take some pics and he was trying to get a few between cuts. I took a couple but got sidetracked on cutting myself.

Here's one of Hinerman running an MS 260.

View attachment 315273


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth I think we are being punished for not being there. We know Matt and Stephen can post off their phones.
> Carl posted some pics of two of my sandcasts over in the poulan thread.



the dogs...:msp_smile::msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> I asked Workshop to take some pics and he was trying to get a few between cuts. I took a couple but got sidetracked on cutting myself.
> 
> Here's one of Hinerman running an MS 260.
> 
> View attachment 315273



Thanks this is a start.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

diggers_dad said:


> I asked Workshop to take some pics and he was trying to get a few between cuts. I took a couple but got sidetracked on cutting myself.
> 
> Here's one of Hinerman running an MS 260.
> 
> View attachment 315273



I want a pic of that truck load of parts saws. I still have room in the garage loft for another pile or two.:msp_smile:


----------



## diggers_dad

*Working Men*



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks this is a start.:msp_thumbsup::msp_thumbsup:



Here's one of my boys and Hinerman's son. My youngest, Max, is on the left and my oldest son, Digger (Mason) is on the right. Hinerman's boy, Sam, is in the middle.

View attachment 315274


----------



## diggers_dad

Lurch2 was there, Cobey, Workshop, Hinerman, as well as a few others I can't remember at the moment. The AS guys were dropping and bucking up stuff left and right while the non-sawing volunteers stacked brush, split rounds and delivered the wood. The boys in the last picture I posted actually did quite a bit of work. They had a cart they were filling with rounds and delivering to the splitters. 

My boys and I left early when my shoulder started acting up. I hated to leave the good company but I was anxious to get home to an ice pack. 

All of the AS guys were welcomed and treated well by the volunteers. They were grateful to have that many saws and operators. They even provided us with a nice chili lunch!

dd


----------



## Hedgerow

Here ya go Jim..


----------



## RVALUE

I picked up a BRAND NEW pole saw today, so that someone can trim the branches so as to not scratch MO Jims rig. And Sam's.

I tried it out on , never mind, it would get me in trouble. (It wasn't safe.....) 

Tarry on.


----------



## RVALUE

Oh, it is getting a new bar ASAP. The other one is too short.


----------



## srcarr52

RVALUE said:


> Oh, it is getting a new bar ASAP. The other one is too short.



I agree. I hate it when I have to cut a wedge out and take a second cut to get a limb off.


----------



## Locust Cutter

You guys SUCK!!!!!
I wish I could have made that charity cut. Silly Air Force requirements....:bang: It looks like it was a blast and I know it was for a good cause. I love cutting, but it's more fun when you can do it for a good and worthy cause, with great people!!!!! You guys are a hell of a bunch!


----------



## workshop

I have a bunch of pictures on my phone, just not smart enough yet to get to the computer. My wife will take care of that tomorrow. But the Charity Cut was GREAT. I got to run a couple of ported saws that were mindblowing. And the regular volunteers that came were in awe of the AS members. They have never seen so much wood cut and split in one day. My thanks are out to everyone that was able to come, and from so far away. It was a very humbling experience. There will be a lot of folks that will be toasty warm when it turns off cold and there are some that depend on it for cooking, too. Mo. Jim, I will get you some pictures of that load. I've been too tired to unload anything yet so I will do it tomorrow. Many thanks to the generosity of our members. I know one volunteer won't ever forget what Diggersdad did for him. But then, that's what members do sometimes.
My hat is off to everyone.
Thank you,
Steve


----------



## RVALUE

There is firewood (?) available from the GTG. Almost all seasoned. Needs a home.


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> I have a bunch of pictures on my phone, just not smart enough yet to get to the computer. My wife will take care of that tomorrow. But the Charity Cut was GREAT. I got to run a couple of ported saws that were mindblowing. And the regular volunteers that came were in awe of the AS members. They have never seen so much wood cut and split in one day. My thanks are out to everyone that was able to come, and from so far away. It was a very humbling experience. There will be a lot of folks that will be toasty warm when it turns off cold and there are some that depend on it for cooking, too. Mo. Jim, I will get you some pictures of that load. I've been too tired to unload anything yet so I will do it tomorrow. Many thanks to the generosity of our members. I know one volunteer won't ever forget what Diggersdad did for him. But then, that's what members do sometimes.
> My hat is off to everyone.
> Thank you,
> Steve



In a different context, _many_ people will never forget what DiggersDad did to them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Alive and well, just took on some extra jobs. I may have to get my sponsorship turned back on so I can talk about it. 

Going to Wigg's with Matt this weekend. I'll try to be around here a little this week.

Dan I got none of that rain you called about.


----------



## cobey

It was a fun! Thanks for the ride Matt! There wasn't too many pics because so much work was getting done. Man I'm sore today! Anytime you work with a guy that limbs with a 562XP you know he is serious about getting stuff done, Man can stuff ALOT of wood threw a splitter! Got a couple of neat saws too thanks Mark and Steve


----------



## Homelite410

One step closer to Jasper. Finished this for the wife Friday.


----------



## Lurch2

We were workin too hard to take pictures. Besides, nobody did anything really stupid that we had to have proof of. :msp_scared:
For anybody undecided on these things it's worth the trip.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315431


Well, that didn't work.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315434
View attachment 315433
View attachment 315435
View attachment 315436


Charity cut pictures. Pics one is Lurch2 and Diggersdad I believe. Pic 2 is Oliver1655? Pic 3, loading from the splitter, Hedgerow in background. Pic 4 is Hinerman and Ed (he's the one that started the firewood program).


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315439
View attachment 315440
View attachment 315441
View attachment 315438
View attachment 315437


Diggersdad and Lurch2.
4th pic is just for Mo.Jim. There you go buddy.
Oliver1655's production wood splitter. His and Hedgerow's splitter's are the best I've seen. Lot's better than my homebuilt job.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315442
View attachment 315443
View attachment 315444
View attachment 315445


My latest toy I just got. 1980 CJ5. It wasn't at the cut but I just had to show it off.
More pics of wood.
Hinerman's son and Diggersdad's sons taking a break. They sure did work hard over at the splitters and then PLAYED with hand splitting rounds. I wish I had their energy. I bet they slept good last night.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315446
View attachment 315446
View attachment 315447
View attachment 315447


Hinerman with the baddest MS260 i've seen or run. Man it was sweet.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315448
View attachment 315449
View attachment 315450
View attachment 315451

Hedgrow running the splitter, background left is his 562? Husqvarna. That thing is, ummmm, no words to describe how fast that thing is. Sure left a smile on my face.
Hinerman with volunteers in the background.
No we're not cutting from the tractor bucket, just used it to get up high enough to tie in ropes.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 315452
View attachment 315453
View attachment 315454


Cobey's having a good time.
Putting up more ropes.
Lurch2 getting some more run time.
Really had a good time, good food, great company.
We're looking at doing another in November, not sure of date yet but will try and make it early enough so as not to interfere with Thanksgiving day holiday.
I have to say it again, you guy's are the best.
Thank you for everything you did.
Steve


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like you all had a fun and productive day. Work can be fun. Wish I could have made it. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like you all had a fun and productive day. Work can be fun. Wish I could have made it. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Maybe the next one?


----------



## lumberjackchef

I will try my best to make the next one as well. Looks like too much fun to miss out on!

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tlandrum

im glad the wicked work saws were doing there thang out there.


----------



## lumberjackchef

tlandrum said:


> im glad the wicked work saws were doing there thang out there.



Another reason I wish I could have made it! According to the report I got from Cobey on the phone last night they were living up to their name. He said he ran some "wicked" fast saws! 

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggers_dad

Lurch2 said:


> We were workin too hard to take pictures. Besides, nobody did anything really stupid that we had to have proof of. :msp_scared:
> For anybody undecided on these things it's worth the trip.



You're being too kind. I talked a lot more than I worked, and doesn't _*"really stupid"*_ include handing a truckload of saws back to the original owner and not even asking what I was getting in the trade? 

As far as it being worth the trip - definitely. My two boys were sore this morning but had big, satisfied grins on their faces 'cause they knew they did a good thing. I wasn't sure my right arm was even going to move when I first woke up. Even with the soreness and pain I was glad to visit with some of the folks from AS and do something good in the process. 

It was the best Saturday I've had in a long time.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like you all had a fun and productive day. Work can be fun. Wish I could have made it. :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



It wasn't ALL fun. I was going to cut a little with my Husky 365 until Lurch2 handed me his Johnny Red 2171. 

After I made one cut with the Johnny I put my Husky back up so as not to embarrass myself. :msp_mad:

dd


----------



## RVALUE

What's the equilvalent of a 2171?


----------



## mdavlee

RVALUE said:


> What's the equilvalent of a 2171?



372=2171
365xt=2166


----------



## diggers_dad

RVALUE said:


> What's the equilvalent of a 2171?



It ain't a 365. That's for sure. :bang:


----------



## Hinerman

My son, Samuel (9), was telling me it was one of the best days ever and asked if we could come back and do it again. That was before they gave away the prizes. My name was drawn for the grand prize,,,a new "Earthquake". I told Sam he just won his first saw. He was on cloud nine. Thank you Diggersdad  He couldn't wait to call home and tell his mother. Anyhow, we had a great time serving others in the company of other "top shelf" servants. I wish we could do things like this more often. Thanks again to everyone involved...

Here is Sam showing off his bad boy saw.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> My son, Samuel (9), was telling me it was one of the best days ever and asked if we could come back and do it again. That was before they gave away the prizes. My name was drawn for the grand prize,,,a new "Earthquake". I told Sam he just won his first saw. He was on cloud nine. Thank you Diggersdad  He couldn't wait to call home and tell his mother. Anyhow, we had a great time serving others in the company of other "top shelf" servants. I wish we could do things like this more often. Thanks again to everyone involved...
> 
> Here is Sam showing off his bad boy saw.



Now that is a fine picture! Congrats to you and Samuel! I know Digger and Max had a good time working alongside Samuel. I even heard several reports they did quite a bit of work. 

As far as the little Earthquake, with a muffler mod and some tuning they are quite a bit of fun. 

dd


----------



## Locust Cutter

diggers_dad said:


> It wasn't ALL fun. I was going to cut a little with my Husky 365 until Lurch2 handed me his Johnny Red 2171.
> 
> After I made one cut with the Johnny I put my Husky back up so as not to embarrass myself. :msp_mad:
> 
> dd



Good thing I wasn't there with my Stumpbroke 372... :biggrinbounce2:



diggers_dad said:


> It ain't a 365. That's for sure. :bang:



I bet with a few quick mods it could be. Send it to Terry and it could be a lot more! I haven't had the pleasure of running a "Wicked" saw yet, but having my Stumpbroke, and having ran both Snellerized and Masterminded saws, there is nothing like running a power tool that has had it's useful potential realized courtesy of someone who knows what they're doing!


----------



## workshop

It was quite a thing to see the surprise and joy in Sam's eyes. Something I will always remember. Now, get to it Sam.


----------



## workshop

I even got a hug from Diggersdad's boys, too. Made my day. 
Looks like next Charity Cut will be November 16th. 
Mark your calendars . Lots of work and more fun to come yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> It wasn't ALL fun. I was going to cut a little with my Husky 365 until Lurch2 handed me his Johnny Red 2171.
> 
> After I made one cut with the Johnny I put my Husky back up so as not to embarrass myself. :msp_mad:
> 
> dd



Just be glad you didn't run the 562...
Or I'd feel responsible for you spending a ton of money...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I even got a hug from Diggersdad's boys, too. Made my day.
> Looks like next Charity Cut will be *November 16th*.
> Mark your calendars . Lots of work and more fun to come yet.



I'm in. I've already marked my calendar. 

Maybe by then I'll have my shoulder straightened out.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Just be glad you didn't run the 562...
> Or I'd feel responsible for you spending a ton of money...
> :msp_sneaky:



No worries. :cool2:

I don't have any money to spend. :bang:

I should mention here that we could hear the 562 "spool up" all the way across the little hollow. Sounded like a small Lear jet with an attitude.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I even got a hug from Diggersdad's boys, too. Made my day.
> Looks like next Charity Cut will be November 16th.
> Mark your calendars . Lots of work and more fun to come yet.



I don't mean to be pushy, but ...






Will there be more of that chili? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

mdavlee said:


> 372=2171
> 365xt=2166



Thanks, Those are monsters. Must have been some super sized timber to need that much power.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> No worries. :cool2:
> 
> I don't have any money to spend. :bang:
> 
> I should mention here that we could hear the 562 "spool up" all the way across the little hollow. Sounded like a small Lear jet with an attitude.



...

Yeah... Sorta a 59cc can o' whup ass...
With a special exhaust note...


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> View attachment 315450
> ...
> No we're not cutting from the tractor bucket, just used it to get up high enough to tie in ropes.



Somebody needs to show you guys how to throw a rope into a tree. Seriously, what do you do when there isn't a loader to help out?


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## workshop

pdqdl said:


> Somebody needs to show you guys how to throw a rope into a tree. Seriously, what do you do when there isn't a loader to help out?



Well, we usually just throw a rope. About 2 dozen times.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Somebody needs to show you guys how to throw a rope into a tree. Seriously, what do you do when there isn't a loader to help out?



Get things accomplished in under 3 freaking hours...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## cobey

tlandrum said:


> im glad the wicked work saws were doing there thang out there.


 YES IT DID!!!!!!!! If I was super rich I would have 
one wicked work saw of each size!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> Now that is a fine picture! Congrats to you and Samuel! I know Digger and Max had a good time working alongside Samuel. I even heard several reports they did quite a bit of work.
> 
> As far as the little Earthquake, with a muffler mod and some tuning they are quite a bit of fun.
> 
> dd


 Marc, you have some great boys, Samuel was a cool kid too! im pretty sure it was max that told me he was sorry i hurt my finger
on the table saw and homed it would get better (I think he had seen me bump it earlyer in the day and realized it caused me some trouble)
thanks for the deal on the little ECHO, I pulled the muffler screen, tuned it for my fuel, and put the 16" bar and chain. it really came alive ........................... oh ya the little remmington got running pretty good with a little carb adjustment
I put it in a 8 inch peice of wood and made a cookie, I was impressed how much stronger it was when I leaned it out a little


----------



## cobey

pdqdl said:


> Somebody needs to show you guys how to throw a rope into a tree. Seriously, what do you do when there isn't a loader to help out?


 i have tied a hitch ball on a rope to throw it up in a tree, also tied a hoe to the rope and launched it up in a tree too :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm in agreement the 3 boys were great workers! It was fun to be able to put some faces to the names of AS members. There were also several local folks there hard at work. Spoke with some of the ones involved with the wood distribution & pleased to find they are working hard at seeing the wood gets to those who really need it.

A wide assortment of saws, great attitudes of workers, fantastic lunch, ... what can I say, I has a great time.


----------



## RVALUE

Contrary to popular opinion, I don't like to wait until the last minute. I believe we have adequate wood to saw on, but what about actual cants?

Last year I bought RR ties, at the last minute. They will be hardwood. and about $ 25 each.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm in agreement the 3 boys were great workers! It was fun to be able to put some faces to the names of AS members. There were also several local folks there hard at work. Spoke with some of the ones involved with the wood distribution & pleased to find they are working hard at seeing the wood gets to those who really need it.
> 
> A wide assortment of saws, great attitudes of workers, fantastic lunch, ... what can I say, I has a great time.



It was good to meet you... 
You came from a pretty long way to help, and brought a slick splitter to boot!!
Hope to see you in Jasper this October...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Contrary to popular opinion, I don't like to wait until the last minute. I believe we have adequate wood to saw on, but what about actual cants?
> 
> Last year I bought RR ties, at the last minute. They will be hardwood. and about $ 25 each.



Does that sawmill have any poplar cants???
I'll check with the local mill here...


----------



## RVALUE

If we have our own sawed, it is time to get started. The sawmill should be near the source of the logs. I don't have any pine, poplar or balsa YET. And actually don't think I will.

I have sycamore and knotty sweet gum. 

I am short on time, hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange and don't have time to grow them.

10 / 12 footers is best IMO.


----------



## RVALUE

Found out where to "steal" cookie bins yesterday, so that should be covered.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Found out where to "steal" cookie bins yesterday, so that should be covered.



Steal one for me too Dan...
I need more stackable cookie storage...


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Looks like next Charity Cut will be November 16th.
> Mark your calendars . Lots of work and more fun to come yet.



 My family goes to Branson with 2-3 other families every year in November. We are going to Branson on this weekend. I would be in deep doo-doo if I bailed out on the Branson trip. My heart will be in Nixa but my body will be in Branson  I could get out of Thanksgiving dinner easier than the Branson trip. I will offer to come the week after to split wood if it will help. I can come the week before to drop trees, cut, split, whatever. I would drop off my "wicked work" 260 on the way to Branson for you to use again and pick it up on the way home.  I can donate $$$ for lunch or to help with gas to deliver the wood.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Steal one for me too Dan...
> I need more stackable cookie storage...



What kind of bins are we talking about? I may need some if they are plentiful.


----------



## Oliver1655

*Nov 16 Charity Cut*

Has location been set? I'm hoping to make it.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Get things accomplished in under 3 freaking hours...:msp_sneaky:



Is you pickin' on my tree hacking last fall? 

Once I was in the tree, I thought I had it down pretty quick. Besides, I told everybody that I was a pretty slow climber. There sure wasn't anyone else there that day offering to climb it for me. 

As I recall, I spent most of the time getting set up with my somewhat inexperienced groundies. I was rather concerned about the lack of emergency services in the area. Hanging helpless on a rope while someone figured out who might have an aerial device tall enough to get me down that wasn't 90 miles away isn't my idea of fun.

That's ok. I had more confidence in you and Jason (once you had the idea of what I was trying to do) than I have in my own guys that are supposedly trained. I wish I could get you full time in KC. You guys were downright ferocious cutting your way up that hill to get to the base of the tree. This old timer had trouble just crawling up the hill.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

while yall was cuttin/harvesting i was acquiring another grandson. little premie but really healthy. just sayin. yall done good


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Is you pickin' on my tree hacking last fall?
> 
> Once I was in the tree, I thought I had it down pretty quick. Besides, I told everybody that I was a pretty slow climber. There sure wasn't anyone else there that day offering to climb it for me.
> 
> As I recall, I spent most of the time getting set up with my somewhat inexperienced groundies. I was rather concerned about the lack of emergency services in the area. Hanging helpless on a rope while someone figured out who might have an aerial device tall enough to get me down that wasn't 90 miles away isn't my idea of fun.
> 
> That's ok. I had more confidence in you and Jason (once you had the idea of what I was trying to do) than I have in my own guys that are supposedly trained. I wish I could get you full time in KC. You guys were downright ferocious cutting your way up that hill to get to the base of the tree. This old timer had trouble just crawling up the hill.



Just bustin' your chops...
Had you got stuck up there, Jason and I would have just cut the tree down to get you off of it...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Just bustin' your chops...
> Had you got stuck up there, Jason and I would have just cut the tree down to get you off of it...



yeah, the crowd, in our morbid curiosity sort of way, was waitin on that:msp_biggrin:
alas, no joy
was highly educational though


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Just bustin' your chops...
> Had you got stuck up there, Jason and I would have just cut the tree down to get you off of it...



Yeah, but would you have let me down nice and slow? If I had to wait until the rescue paramedics came, you might just as well have dropped me fast...just get it over with.

I had fun; I don't think I have ever had such an appreciative audience, and the tree was actually pretty easy. Whenever I have a nice big audience, it is usually because my chipper is disturbing the whole neighborhood and they all come out to watch me get hurt. If that doesn't look too promising, they go back inside.

Apart from my usual slowness, I thought I made some splendid cuts up in the tree. I don't suppose you guys noticed how nice the branches landed flat, rather than tip- or butt-first? That's what is supposed to happen: the branch stays where it lands. That is actually pretty hard to pull off on a consistent basis.


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, but would you have let me down nice and slow? If I had to wait until the rescue paramedics came, you might just as well have dropped me fast...just get it over with.
> 
> I had fun; I don't think I have ever had such an appreciative audience, and the tree was actually. Whenever I have a nice big audience, it is usually because my chipper is disturbing the whole neighborhood and they all come out to watch me get hurt. If that doesn't look too promising, they go back inside.
> 
> Apart from my usual slowness, I thought I made some splendid cuts up in the tree. I don't suppose you guys noticed how nice the branches landed flat, rather than tip- or butt-first? That's what is supposed to happen: the branch stays where it lands. That is actually pretty hard to pull off on a consistent basis.



Hell I'd just like to learn to climb safely in a harness with gaffes. I will never do this for a living but I've always like climbing trees and rocks so it would be neat to be able to safely drop trees from the top down...


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, but would you have let me down nice and slow? If I had to wait until the rescue paramedics came, you might just as well have dropped me fast...just get it over with.
> 
> I had fun; I don't think I have ever had such an appreciative audience, and the tree was actually. Whenever I have a nice big audience, it is usually because my chipper is disturbing the whole neighborhood and they all come out to watch me get hurt. If that doesn't look too promising, they go back inside.
> 
> Apart from my usual slowness, I thought I made some splendid cuts up in the tree. I don't suppose you guys noticed how nice the branches landed flat, rather than tip- or butt-first? That's what is supposed to happen: the branch stays where it lands. That is actually pretty hard to pull off on a consistent basis.



When I was at my chainsaw anonymous meeting, the quality of your cuts came up, in an admirable tone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> while yall was cuttin/harvesting i was acquiring another grandson. little premie but really healthy. just sayin. yall done good



Congratulations. Glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## RVALUE

Congrats Jerry! Better you than me.


----------



## RVALUE

I will be attempting to mow the grass tomorrow. And water. 

I'd haul a load of logs, but no one has come by and told me which ones to take.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I will be attempting to mow the grass tomorrow. And water.
> 
> I'd haul a load of logs, but no one has come by and told me which ones to take.



Take whatever you can fit...!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Too late. Already loaded a different colored trailer. 

Need my lawn mow fixed....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Congratulations. Glad to hear everyone is doing well.





RVALUE said:


> Congrats Jerry! Better you than me.



thanks guys. he makes number 6. got another one due next month bout the time of the gtg. that's what happens when you have kids. they grow up and then your babies have babies. the hard part remembering their birthdays. i can remember stuff happened 40+ years ago but new stuff not so much. isn't that called CRS and/or CRAFT? lol


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> When I was at my chainsaw anonymous meeting, the quality of your cuts came up, in an admirable tone.



Shucks. I thought this thread was sponsored by the local CA chapter. You mean you go to meetings, too?


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Hell I'd just like to learn to climb safely in a harness with gaffes. I will never do this for a living but I've always like climbing trees and rocks so it would be neat to be able to safely drop trees from the top down...



How bad you want to learn? I got lots of climbing rigs. The trick isn't in getting up the tree; it's all about coming back down at the right speed. Too fast or too slow=not good.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Too late. Already loaded a different colored trailer.
> 
> Need my lawn mow fixed....



While your there get the model and serial #'s off of the mower and engine.


----------



## RVALUE

Sounds easy. LOL


----------



## RVALUE

I'll be elk hunting the next weekend.... Need some venison. (also)


----------



## RVALUE

I found about 100 bins, (300 gal) but I will have to STEAL them. They aren't free. They just aren't locked up.


----------



## RVALUE

That will be the weekend after the GTG for the elk hunt.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> I found about 100 bins, (300 gal) but I will have to STEAL them. They aren't free. They just aren't locked up.



No but you might be if you get caught.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE

I'm kinkof afraid they'd make me take them all. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Did I mention I picked up a nice 036 today,not as slick as my 036 Pro though.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Hell I'd just like to learn to climb safely in a harness with gaffes. I will never do this for a living but I've always like climbing trees and rocks so it would be neat to be able to safely drop trees from the top down...


 Im not so good walking on level ground, so I guess I need a pet giraffee and it can raise me up to the limbs i want to cut....that would be so COOL!!!!!


----------



## pdqdl

I just had me an interesting vision: Some feller with climbing harness and chainsaw, dangling from a neck saddle right behind the head on a giraffe with his foot stuck in the stirrup...Giraffe was in angry runaway mode flopping it's head up and down, thrashing the ground with the rider...his chainsaw attached by a safety lanyard. Panic ensues, giraffe does a 40mph gallop through the woods with the senseless rider and equipment still attached...Giraffe fails to notice a cliff and plunges off the precipice, kicking at the rider on the way to the bottom.

:beated:
_You may wish to reconsider that giraffe-tree trimmer plan._


----------



## cobey

oh well, if ya put it that way probably not a good idea! :msp_ohmy: a bucket truck is probably cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> How bad you want to learn? I got lots of climbing rigs. The trick isn't in getting up the tree; it's all about coming back down at the right speed. Too fast or too slow=not good.


Enough som that Dad and I have been debating back and forth between me buying one of the spur climbing kits from Bailey's or a similar retailer and the two of us going in on a bucket truck. The truck has it's distinct advantages, but it's also pretty limited on what else it can do. Not to mention the added expenses of main't, operation, ingress/egress limitations, etc. With a climbing kit (and the skill to use it properly) it would open a few more possibilities up for trees which would be much easier to take out from the top down... Plus, I just like climbing... :msp_thumbup:



cobey said:


> oh well, if ya put it that way probably not a good idea! :msp_ohmy: a bucket truck is probably cheaper :biggrin:



Not to mention, they're usually less cranky, unless they're a blue oval product...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Enough som that Dad and I have been debating back and forth between me buying one of the spur climbing kits from Bailey's or a similar retailer and the two of us going in on a bucket truck...



A bucket truck costs a lot of money to insure and maintain. Every year, every day; whether you use it or not. Climbing equipment expense? Close to nothing. Properly used and maintained, that stuff lasts for many years.

I have advised other guys on this topic: don't buy new stuff unless you have the business to support the big expense. Buy used stuff off ebay, craigs list, or pawn shops. You can get into a complete setup for about 1/3rd to 1/2 the expense. Myself, I keep getting broke climbers coming by my shop liquidating their stuff. Right now, I have 3 sets of Gecko climbers that are absolutely pristine, and the last two sets I only paid about $300 for both.


----------



## pdqdl

cobey said:


> Im not so good walking on level ground, so I guess I need a pet giraffee and it can raise me up to the limbs i want to cut....that would be so COOL!!!!!



I got yer giraffe; they look like this: Jarraff Industries, Inc.: Tree Trimmer, All-Terrain Tree Trimmers, Tree Pruning & Trimming, Arborist Equipment, Right-of-Way (ROW) Maintenance, Tree Saw for Tree Cutting


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> I got yer giraffe; they look like this: Jarraff Industries, Inc.: Tree Trimmer, All-Terrain Tree Trimmers, Tree Pruning & Trimming, Arborist Equipment, Right-of-Way (ROW) Maintenance, Tree Saw for Tree Cutting



That is the beast that made an indescribable mess at the lake......


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> A bucket truck costs a lot of money to insure and maintain. Every year, every day; whether you use it or not. Climbing equipment expense? Close to nothing. Properly used and maintained, that stuff lasts for many years.
> 
> I have advised other guys on this topic: don't buy new stuff unless you have the business to support the big expense. Buy used stuff off ebay, craigs list, or pawn shops. You can get into a complete setup for about 1/3rd to 1/2 the expense. Myself, I keep getting broke climbers coming by my shop liquidating their stuff. Right now, I have 3 sets of Gecko climbers that are absolutely pristine, and the last two sets I only paid about $300 for both.



We will definitely be on touch...


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> While your there get the model and serial #'s off of the mower and engine.



model # SV600S Kohler 20 hp

597 cc


----------



## RVALUE

I plan to go up Wednesday, and mow the grass Thursday. 

Less than 4 weeks.


----------



## pdqdl

I seem to have lost track of the GTG plan. I looked a bunch of pages back, but didn't find anything conclusive. In the rare event that I can make it, could somebody send me the details?

If I can come, I'll be happy to show anybody interested "the ropes".


----------



## RVALUE

Fri, Sat Sun around Oct 19


----------



## pdqdl

Same place as last year? I didn't mind the drive.


----------



## workshop

I can get to Harrison and maybe Jasper, but need directions from there. Any help?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I can get to Harrison and maybe Jasper, but need directions from there. Any help?



If you make Jasper you are a little to far.:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Here's to you Jim:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here's to you Jim:coffee::coffee::coffee:



Don't bother him, he's finding out how to fix a Kohler.


----------



## RVALUE

I scoped out the road, and it won't take the road logging crew long to make it over height accessible. Need to coordinate this maneuver prior to any over height arrivals.

Maybe none needed at all, but very little.


----------



## RVALUE

Today is topping 3 huge multi stem Maples.

Many loads of debris.


----------



## RVALUE

There won't be any scheduled climbing take downs this year, but a demonstration is fine.


----------



## RVALUE

There is close to a semi load of wood available.


----------



## RVALUE

I can get the RV electric extension over if I know of attendees.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here's to you Jim:coffee::coffee::coffee:



Just got up,still on my first cup. Edit make that the second cup.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got up,still on my first cup. Edit make that the second cup.




good morning Jim
coffee will have ya moving soon


----------



## Mo. Jim

thinkrtinker said:


> good morning Jim
> coffee will have ya moving soon



Good morning Louis and the rest of you GTG fans. Another beautiful day here in NW. Mo. I hope to see you at Jasper with or with out any venison.:msp_smile:


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning Louis and the rest of you GTG fans. Another beautiful day here in NW. Mo. I hope to see you at Jasper with or with out any venison.:msp_smile:



Will be there unless somthing crazy comes up
Freezer is empty but hope to remedy that starting
Oct 1


----------



## pdqdl

RVALUE said:


> Today is crown reducing 3 huge multi stem Maples.
> 
> Many loads of debris.



Fixed.

Shhh! You can't say that word around here unless you are talking about cakes and what goes on 'em.


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Shhh! You can't say that word around here unless you are talking about cakes and what goes on 'em.



*BACON?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?* :msp_wub:


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Picked up an Arki-Saw yesterday in K.C.*

Should I send this down with Mo.Jim?











I hear you fellas like to race Ropers.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Should I send this down with Mo.Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you fellas like to race Ropers.



I was thinkin about sending mine back up with Jim, to drop off at your place!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## RVALUE

pdqdl said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Shhh! You can't say that word around here unless you are talking about cakes and what goes on 'em.



I stand corrected. There were about 14 - 12 inch plus stems from 3 trunks. ALL in the power lines, fences, garden, sheds, etc. etc. etc.

Now there are about 7 stems...... (slow day, too many obstacles, too many previous injuries.) 

There are so many obstacles in this yard the cat goes next door to do its business....


I had to remove about 6 bushes just to find the labyrinth.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinkin about sending mine back up with Jim, to drop off at your place!!
> :msp_wink:



Bring all them Ropers down!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinkin about sending mine back up with Jim, to drop off at your place!!
> :msp_wink:



Oh, Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:msp_scared:


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have been trying to talk Carl into going to Jasper,but he says Blondie [wife] won't sign his permission slip. I told him to pack his toys and run away for the weeked,but he doesn't think that is a very good idea.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I have been trying to talk Carl into going to Jasper,but he says Blondie [wife] won't sign his permission slip. I told him to pack his toys and run away for the weeked,but he doesn't think that is a very good idea.



He just needs to man up and bring her with.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I have been trying to talk Carl into going to Jasper,but he says Blondie [wife] won't sign his permission slip. I told him to pack his toys and run away for the weeked,but he doesn't think that is a very good idea.



I got my coil. Thank you


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He just needs to man up and bring her with.



Here is a good spot for the old saying, that way you don't have to kiss them goodby.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> I have been trying to talk Carl into going to Jasper,but he says Blondie [wife] won't sign his permission slip. I told him to pack his toys and run away for the weeked,but he doesn't think that is a very good idea.



Bring her with! She can pal around with my wife.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I can get to Harrison and maybe Jasper, but need directions from there. Any help?



PM sent.


----------



## cobey

I need directions too,

to all that saw the first one at the charity cut , last night chad left another
remington mighty might on my porch also in wards orange and white! :msp_biggrin:
now they are friends on a common shelf :msp_wub:
thanks Chad, (lumberjackchef) :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RVALUE

*Yo*


----------



## RVALUE

I meant to post an update this morning, but ................


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I meant to post an update this morning, but ................



Too busy topping?....... Or is it reducing?


----------



## sawnami

Do I know how to kill a thread or what..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Do I know how to kill a thread or what..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Cool, I see your posting with Ipad and HD. I love mine.


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> Do I know how to kill a thread or what..



It is pretty easy to kill things that are moving slow.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> Too busy topping?....... Or is it reducing?



Site issues.....


----------



## Showme

workshop said:


> I can get to Harrison and maybe Jasper, but need directions from there. Any help?



Go up pretty high in the Alps and take a really sharp hairpin left and start down until you hear saws running.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Headed back from KY GTG...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hope you all have a safe trip home. We had a blast in fort Scott yesterday had a bunch of old mag saws and raced quite a few of them as well. Taking a break today with my kids waiting in line at Lambert's south of Springfield right now. Ill put some videos on the SEK thread later when iget a chance. Can't wait to see some pics and stuff from Tennessee!

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVALUE

Has the site been down for 3 days, or is it me?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Has the site been down for 3 days, or is it me?



First time I haven't been redirected since thursday


----------



## lumberjackchef

No its been hacked with a linkbucks virus or something like that. My tapatalk app on my phone hasn't been down. Its been working fine from my smartphone the whole time.


Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RVALUE

I seem to have issues with my (word, excell) files now. All my computers were corrupted.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> No its been hacked with a linkbucks virus or something like that. My tapatalk app on my phone hasn't been down. Its been working fine from my smartphone the whole time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2



Me too.



RVALUE said:


> I seem to have issues with my (word, excell) files now. All my computers were corrupted.



I hadn't noticed the problem (I'm on Tapatalk HD) but I noticed days ago not much posting on AS a little looking around and read that PC's couldn't get on. Someone said you could turn off jave script in internet explorer, i haven't tried it. I'm keeping my new PC away from AS untill all issues are fixed.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed the problem (I'm on Tapatalk HD) but I noticed days ago not much posting on AS a little looking around and read that PC's couldn't get on. Someone said you could turn off jave script in internet explorer, i haven't tried it. I'm keeping my new PC away from AS untill all issues are fixed.



I couldn't get on with a phone to see the fixes. Now I've got WORSE problems.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It seems fixed for now, for the future not a bad idea to follow Zoggers advice and turn off Java Script. Matt and others, for the safari ap go to settings then Safari at the bottom go to "advanced" then turn off Java script. I done it on the Iphone and Ipad.


----------



## pdqdl

I must be living right. 

No problems on my computers, but AS clearly was having some problems. As best I can tell, they still have a couple of kinks to work out.


----------



## pdqdl

I have learned a little trick that eliminates MANY internet problems, long before your anti-virus,-spyware,-trojan, adblocker, etc get a chance to hack your system: edit your host file in windows to exclude most of the adware and problem sites. There are services that provide updated host files that really cut down on all the ads, too.

Furthermore, you can type in any website you like, and this will prevent the kids from going to that website on your computer. This is a really neat trick, easy to use, and stops a lot of problems before it ever gets loaded onto your computer.

More info here:
Blocking Unwanted Connections with a Hosts File


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now back to talking about the AROKMO GTG, three weeks out. Post your in and I'll start a list. 

I'll be sending PMs to those we haven't seen in a while.


Rvalue
WSC +1 Grill, fish fryer, Cake, Fast saw. (hope friday afternoon)
Hedgerow +2 Cants? (friday)


----------



## Showme

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now back to talking about the AROKMO GTG, three weeks out. Post your in and I'll start a list.
> 
> I'll be sending PMs to those we haven't seen in a while.
> 
> 
> Rvalue
> WSC +1 Grill, fish fryer, Cake, Fast saw. (hope friday afternoon)
> Hedgerow +2 Cants? (friday)



I'm in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now back to talking about the AROKMO GTG, three weeks out. Post your in and I'll start a list. 

I'll be sending PMs to those we haven't seen in a while.


Rvalue
WSC +1 Grill, fish fryer, Cake, Fast saw. (hope friday afternoon)
Hedgerow +2 Cants? (friday)
Showme
Thinkrtinker
Mo Jim
Lumberjackchef +1


----------



## lumberjackchef

I'm in. My carving brother Darick possible as well. 

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now back to talking about the AROKMO GTG, three weeks out. Post your in and I'll start a list. 

I'll be sending PMs to those we haven't seen in a while.


Rvalue
WSC +1 Grill, fish fryer, Cake, Fast saw. (hope friday afternoon)
Hedgerow +2 Cants? (friday)
Showme
Thinkrtinker
Mo Jim
Lumberjackchef +1
Sawnami +
Lurch2


----------



## sawnami

Yep. Not sure how many more yet. Have to stir the saw pile and see what rises to the top


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now back to talking about the AROKMO GTG, three weeks out. Post your in and I'll start a list.
> 
> I'll be sending PMs to those we haven't seen in a while.
> 
> 
> Rvalue
> WSC +1 Grill, fish fryer, Cake, Fast saw. (hope friday afternoon)
> Hedgerow +2 Cants? (friday)
> Showme
> Thinkrtinker
> Mo Jim
> Lumberjackchef +1
> Sawnami +
> Lurch2



in


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> in



Cool happy to see you posting.


----------



## pdqdl

Work Saw Collector said:


> Now back to talking about the AROKMO GTG, three weeks out.
> ...



AROKMO is kinda hard to say. Allow me to suggest Armook? How 'bout Ksarmook, then the Kansas fellows won't feel left out?

_They all sound like a space alien's name from a sci-fi movie._


----------



## Homelite410

Just Jasper nice n simple.


----------



## Hedgerow

May not be a Jasper GTG this year folks... 
May need to be cancelled, postponed, or moved to another location...
Stay tuned...


----------



## Locust Cutter

What's going on Matt?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> May not be a Jasper GTG this year folks...
> May need to be cancelled, postponed, or moved to another location...
> Stay tuned...



Hedge fallfest??


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> What's going on Matt?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure yet... I'll try and find out...



Homelite410 said:


> Hedge fallfest??



Ugh... Not prepared for that... But I'm sure this bunch will think of something...


----------



## Showme

Bummer, well let us know when you find something out. I'll have a room to cancel and I'll have to get in front of that or I get charged anyway. In March I was all set to come and my son who's a Marine got blown up and I had to cancel.


----------



## cobey

well poo hope something cool happens :msp_mellow:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> May not be a Jasper GTG this year folks...
> May need to be cancelled, postponed, or moved to another location...
> Stay tuned...



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



+1


----------



## cobey

we will have to see what happens.......


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> May not be a Jasper GTG this year folks...
> May need to be cancelled, postponed, or moved to another location...
> Stay tuned...



Hope it's just due to "circumstances beyond our control", and not a serious problem.


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool happy to see you posting.



Me? 
You been gone all summer.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> May not be a Jasper GTG this year folks...
> May need to be cancelled, postponed, or moved to another location...
> Stay tuned...





cobey said:


> well poo hope something cool happens :msp_mellow:





diggers_dad said:


> +1





Lurch2 said:


> Me?
> You been gone all summer.



Morning fellow charity cutters. I am going to be in deep poop if Jasper gets cancelled. I convinced (more like forced) my family to come to Jasper instead of going on a camping trip at this great place. Too late to get reservations now. With that said, I hope everything is OK with Dan, and nothing serious is going on. I can think of a thousand things more important than a silly camping trip. Keep us posted Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Hope it's just due to "circumstances beyond our control", and not a serious problem.



Yup... GTG has officially been canceled...
Dan is occupied putting out fires and just can't pull it off this year..
If someone else wants to do something, they're welcome to do so..


----------



## Homelite410

Could we do a real big charity cut for workshop again? Or was it Coney......


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Could we do a real big charity cut for workshop again? Or was it Coney......



Huge charity cut.. 
Steve will have to orchestrate it... (-;


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> Could we do a real big charity cut for workshop again? Or was it Coney......



Sorry.. Cobey I meant....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Huge charity cut..
> Steve will have to orchestrate it... (-;



So a winter charity cut sounds good. I'm in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> Me?
> You been gone all summer.



Yea, I got busy there for a little while.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... GTG has officially been canceled...
> Dan is occupied putting out fires and just can't pull it off this year..
> If someone else wants to do something, they're welcome to do so..



You could always load a couple of ya in the truck and point it north, we're charity cutting this weekend up in Cheeseland.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> You could always load a couple of ya in the truck and point it north, we're charity cutting this weekend up in Cheeseland.



I'd love to... But at this point, October is a tough month to get anywhere but local...
I got about 8 cord of Hedge to get delivered before December, and limited time to get it done in...


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... GTG has officially been canceled...
> Dan is occupied putting out fires and just can't pull it off this year..
> If someone else wants to do something, they're welcome to do so..



I can empathize. I get so busy putting out fires, I have a very hard time just going to a GTG. Hosting one would be beyond my organizational skills.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> So a winter charity cut sounds good. I'm in.



count me in for a charity cut
wanted to make the last one but could not get away


----------



## pdqdl

I never been to a charity cut. Whut's it all about?

(apart from the obvious: Go somewhere, cut up firewood, and then give it away)


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I never been to a charity cut. Whut's it all about?
> 
> (apart from the obvious: Go somewhere, cut up firewood, and then give it away)



There's usually chili involved... 
And some heckling...
And splitting...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> There's usually chili involved...
> And some heckling...
> And splitting...



That will work, I'm good at most of those things.


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> There's usually chili involved...
> And some heckling...
> And splitting...



Lots of heckling and splitting and with a side of sticky buns and coffee.


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> Lots of heckling and splitting and with a side of sticky buns and coffee.



Mmmmmmmmm the sticky buns are worth the drive up there!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok I have sent in a written request to the president of the tractor club that put on the pioneer harvest fiesta , in Fort Scott Ks, where we just had our event last week. I talked with him already but he has to run it by the board. I figured if they will give us access to the space which btw is a large open field on the back of our county fairgrounds that lends itself perfectly to an event like this. There is also an area with RV hookups. We can stick with the same date as I'm sure most have already set aside for a gtg. I will let you know as soon as I hear back from them. I can provide plenty of big wood and cut the cants so all we will need is for you guys to show up with saws!

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Iowa Fall GTG thread, if I get all the info correct is October 26, Any of you want to meet up there?

(Cross posting)



nstueve said:


> Looks like jasper is off so I'm thinking a full blown gtg at my place. I don't know about sponsors but I can probably get the logs to my place!
> 
> Was there a jasper build off that we could piggy back?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Huge charity cut..
> Steve will have to orchestrate it... (-;



Steve is unable to get on AS. If you want to run something by him you will need to call him. I have his # if you want to call him. You have my # if you don't have his.


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> Ok I have sent in a written request to the president of the tractor club that put on the pioneer harvest fiesta , in Fort Scott Ks, where we just had our event last week. I talked with him already but he has to run it by the board. I figured if they will give us access to the space which btw is a large open field on the back of our county fairgrounds that lends itself perfectly to an event like this. There is also an area with RV hookups. We can stick with the same date as I'm sure most have already set aside for a gtg. I will let you know as soon as I hear back from them. I can provide plenty of big wood and cut the cants so all we will need is for you guys to show up with saws!
> 
> Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2



I like that idea.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I like that idea.



I like that idea for spring of 2014!!!
Can the grounds handle rain???


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I like that idea for spring of 2014!!!
> Can the grounds handle rain???



But you all come to Iowa In the spring..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I like that idea for spring of 2014!!!
> Can the grounds handle rain???



As far as I can tell it should. There are access roads with a little gravel.

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> But you all come to Iowa In the spring..



Yup... About a month after you guys come down here...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... About a month after you guys come down here...



That's right spring comes a little earlier down there!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok everyone I got the ok to use the fairgrounds here in Fort Scott, KS. So who all wants to come race some saws on the 19th still? Just chime in and we can get the list growing.

Lumberjackchef+1
Cobey+1
AWOL


Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok everyone I got the ok to use the fairgrounds here in Fort Scott, KS. So who all wants to come race some saws on the 19th still? Just chime in and we can get the list growing.

Lumberjackchef+1
Cobey+1
AWOL
Hedgerow
Levi

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2

I can't pass up a saw race...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I think I'll be off then. Pencil Dad and I in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef

Lumberjackchef+1
Cobey+1
AWOL
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1





Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I think I'll be off then. Pencil Dad and I in.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



It's fixin' to get sporty in Ft Scott!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> It's fixin' to get sporty in Ft Scott!!!



Wwll that depends on whether I brinf the 562 OR THE Stumpbroke... the 372 is almost unfair. ..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef

I will throw this out there for any interested there is camping with electricity for 12.00 on site.

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## awol

I should be able to make it, along with a few of my trusty old Macs and the fat Echo.
let me know if I need to bring anything.

*Sent from my XT901 using Forum Fiend v1.0.1.*


----------



## lumberjackchef

Lol! You and those fat saws!

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sawnami

Yep, I can be there. I'll try to find a saw to bring.


----------



## Freehand

Well guys, I'll have to sit this one out. I have some family responsibilities that will not permit me to be that far from home. Burn a tank for me.


----------



## lumberjackchef

So did they get all the bugs worked out of this site yet? 

Updated
Lumberjackchef+1
Cobey+1
AWOL
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 




Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef

From the lack of action around here I would guess the answer is no.

Sent from my M865C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef

Just about to finish her up! I carved an airplane propeller yesterday that will hang over the door. Then we should be ready to put in a couple pieces of slab furniture and load it up on the trailer.






sent by any means necessary!


----------



## sawnami

BangledeshiHack said:


> Well guys, I'll have to sit this one out. I have some family responsibilities that will not permit me to be that far from home. Burn a tank for me.



Gonna miss you Jason. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapahack HD


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Just about to finish her up! I carved an airplane propeller yesterday that will hang over the door. Then we should be ready to put in a couple pieces of slab furniture and load it up on the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent by any means necessary!



I have run out of words that can say how amazing your talents are!


Sent from my tin can and string using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lumberjackchef

Thanks for the kind words. But as always we give all the glory and honor to God! For every good and perfect gift comes down from the father of heavenly lights. That's exactly what it is, a gift and we are thankful and greatful for it. Glad to hear you'll be coming to the Fort Scott gathering where you will be able to witness a little carving in action again.

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## sawnami

Someone nearby might want to check this out. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Someone nearby might want to check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



If I was running an *** shop, I'd be lookin' into that. But, the average new loop of .375" x .050" x 60 dl only costs me about 13.50 at Jeff's Small Engine.


Perhaps with a couple partners? I dunno.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> Just about to finish her up! I carved an airplane propeller yesterday that will hang over the door. Then we should be ready to put in a couple pieces of slab furniture and load it up on the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent by any means necessary!



I wish I had 1/2 the talent you have.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Would someone add my name to the Ft. Scott list. Please and thanks.
Edit,is there a place to plug in my coffee pot? If not scratch my name.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Would someone add my name to the Ft. Scott list. Please and thanks.
> Edit,is there a place to plug in my coffee pot? If not scratch my name.



Put me down, too. Plus 2.
Jim, I'll see to it you have a place to plug in your coffee pot.:msp_smile:


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut II. November 16th. Mark your calenders. I will ask the powers that be for more chili. Information on location to follow.

On another note, after the last charity cut, I need to update my signature.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Updated
Lumberjackchef+1
Cobey+1
AWOL
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2



sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Charity Cut II. November 16th. Mark your calenders. I will ask the powers that be for more chili. Information on location to follow.
> 
> On another note, after the last charity cut, I need to update my signature.



When you reach the quantity of old saw you have, you just put "pile o saws"
At the bottom...


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Charity Cut II. November 16th. Mark your calenders. I will ask the powers that be for more chili. Information on location to follow.
> 
> On another note, after the last charity cut, *I need to update my signature*.



You just said that to hurt me, didn't you? 




That was mean.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I'm betting even money we get LinkBucked before ten thirty.:bang::msp_angry: I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> When you reach the quantity of old saw you have, you just put "pile o saws"
> At the bottom...



I guess I should change mine to barn full-o-saws then!

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## ARsawMechanic

diggers_dad said:


> You just said that to hurt me, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mean.



Well, Mark- Glad to see you finally got over here to meet all these fine fellows in this group. And its been so long since we spoke that I can't remember if it was Marc or Mark. 
Glad to see you here either way! 

Gonna have to count me out for the trip to Kansas, guys. Sorry...:msp_sad:


----------



## workshop

Anybody else having trouble opening PM's? I am.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Charity Cut II. November 16th. Mark your calenders. I will ask the powers that be for more chili. Information on location to follow.
> 
> On another note, after the last charity cut, I need to update my signature.





Hedgerow said:


> When you reach the quantity of old saw you have, you just put "pile o saws"
> At the bottom...





diggers_dad said:


> You just said that to hurt me, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mean.



For those who are unaware, a few months ago Workshop and I made a deal where I gave him four good, running saws in exchange for about 60 or so vintage and modern saws in various conditions, plus about 20 bars and a few large boxes of assorted parts. He had the crazy idea he was going to "kick the CAD habit" and just cut wood with a few saws. 

I think that lasted about a day. He started buying more immediately.

Then we got back in touch with each other and he politely mentioned if I didn't have time to work on those saws he could make some time in his busy schedule to care for them. 

Well, call me sentimental. I bought it hook, line and sinker. I brought the majority back to him. I had sold a couple of the newer ones, given one or two to some old timers who appreciated the classics, and kept a couple for me and the boys. The rest went back to Workshop with a handshake agreement we would work something out for trade later on. 

Steve (Workshop) is good people. He ramrodded the charity cut at Nixa. I snuck around to some of the local volunteers and found (no surprise) that Steve is known for doing good deeds for those in need any time and place it's called for. Good karma on him and maybe a little on me for returning some of his "lost children."

Unfortunately, when I met his wife she DID NOT seem excited about seeing the saws again. :msp_scared:


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Anybody else having trouble opening PM's? I am.



I can open PM's allright,but I get a blank page when I click on settings for my subscribed threads.


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> For those who are unaware, a few months ago Workshop and I made a deal where I gave him four good, running saws in exchange for about 60 or so vintage and modern saws in various conditions, plus about 20 bars and a few large boxes of assorted parts. He had the crazy idea he was going to "kick the CAD habit" and just cut wood with a few saws.
> 
> I think that lasted about a day. He started buying more immediately.
> 
> Then we got back in touch with each other and he politely mentioned if I didn't have time to work on those saws he could make some time in his busy schedule to care for them.
> 
> Well, call me sentimental. I bought it hook, line and sinker. I brought the majority back to him. I had sold a couple of the newer ones, given one or two to some old timers who appreciated the classics, and kept a couple for me and the boys. The rest went back to Workshop with a handshake agreement we would work something out for trade later on.
> 
> Steve (Workshop) is good people. He ramrodded the charity cut at Nixa. I snuck around to some of the local volunteers and found (no surprise) that Steve is known for doing good deeds for those in need any time and place it's called for. Good karma on him and maybe a little on me for returning some of his "lost children."
> 
> Unfortunately, when I met* his wife she DID NOT seem excited about seeing the saws again*. :msp_scared:



Who would have thunk! Women are all alike.



Mo. Jim said:


> I can open PM's allright,but I get a blank page when I click on settings for my subscribed threads.



Same deal here.

B.T.W. Jim. The Craftsman/Roper went to live in South End this evening. :msp_biggrin: Hoo Rah!


----------



## ScottWojo

*Tulsa Marine's Wife needs help.*

Through ebay the wife of a disabled Marine contacted me asking about an old 041 I am selling. I suggested she get him a modern saw with safety features. Also suggested getting him Chaps to protect him from further injury. Anyone in the area want to hook up and help these folks out?


----------



## Hedgerow

ScottWojo said:


> Through ebay the wife of a disabled Marine contacted me asking about an old 041 I am selling. I suggested she get him a modern saw with safety features. Also suggested getting him Chaps to protect him from further injury. Anyone in the area want to hook up and help these folks out?



What type of saw he needing??
Why an 041?? Was it going real cheap or something???


----------



## specter29

Morning guys

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone wanna stop over for supper?


----------



## Hinerman

ScottWojo said:


> Through ebay the wife of a disabled Marine contacted me asking about an old 041 I am selling. I suggested she get him a modern saw with safety features. Also suggested getting him Chaps to protect him from further injury. Anyone in the area want to hook up and help these folks out?



Im your huckleberry. PMs aren't working so how do you want me to get a hold of her? I am leaving work and will check back in this evening. Hedgerow and Workshop are the only 2 with my phone #. Blsneller may or may not have my email. They have my permission to give you my contact info. I can be contacted on another site (that is not linkbucked up) also. Later


----------



## Steve NW WI

ScottWojo said:


> Through ebay the wife of a disabled Marine contacted me asking about an old 041 I am selling. I suggested she get him a modern saw with safety features. Also suggested getting him Chaps to protect him from further injury. Anyone in the area want to hook up and help these folks out?



Shoot me an email- unsure if pms are working - treerat54026 a yahoo.com.

Have a new spare pair of Dolmar chaps for the cause.


----------



## ScottWojo

Hedgerow said:


> What type of saw he needing??
> Why an 041?? Was it going real cheap or something???



It is at 30. and she only has 100. It will sell for 170 and will not be anything he should run. Will talk later thanks guys.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ScottWojo said:


> ...will not be anything he should run. Will talk later thanks guys.



Can't help but wonder why a 041 is something he shouldn't run. If that's the case how is it he should be able to run a modern saw?
Oooraa


----------



## lumberjackchef

Any one else up for some fun on the 19th in Fort Scott? 


Heads Up/ 3 cuts-
Classes 45cc & under- 10cc divisions all the way up for whatever shows- stock and Mod/ pipe if needed 
Dollar races / 20+" cant-run what you brung!
plenty of wood to play in and lots of Big wood for the big boys-
We will be doing chainsaw carvings throughout the day as well


Our Ministry Carving for Christ is sponsoring this event plus we will also be doing a fund raiser for a local family who's son who was in a tragic ATV/SUV accident a couple of weeks ago. He attends school with a coule of my youngest girls. We may be doing chilli and dogs plus some stuff for the local kids. We should have a great spectator crowd and a lot of local participation. I will post more details as they are solidified. 




Updated
Lumberjackchef+4
Cobey+1
AWOL +1
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2
WKEND LUMBERJAK +?


----------



## awol

Sound great! I should probably let you know that Rebekah will be coming with me. We will be leaving the boys at home, as it will be our 10th anniversary.
Do you think I should bring the gooseneck trailer to be used as a stage? 
What are dollar races? I can hardly wait to try out some of the big wood with a big saw!


----------



## workshop

Spectator crowd? Around us? Are you sure?


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Spectator crowd? Around us? Are you sure?



Lol! They will be at a safe distance and I'm so funny looking nobody else has much to worry about!

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## lumberjackchef

awol said:


> Sound great! I should probably let you know that Rebekah will be coming with me. We will be leaving the boys at home, as it will be our 10th anniversary.
> Do you think I should bring the gooseneck trailer to be used as a stage?
> What are dollar races? I can hardly wait to try out some of the big wood with a big saw!



Hedge said he was gonna bring his and Cobey will have his so we should be covered for the stage. Congrats on your anniversary, no boys means no air chainsaw races. Dang that was so fun to watch! 

Dollar races the way I understand it are in big wood, timed cut, run anything you want, dollar per cut, fastest time wins!

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Kenneth according to the radio you should be finding you a hidy hole,severe storm warnings for Tongy and surround area. I'm getting some light rain,thunder and lightning right now.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth according to the radio you should be finding you a hidy hole,severe storm warnings for Tongy and surround area. I'm getting some light rain,thunder and lightning right now.



Yeah if that mean looking sky that I see on the horizon up Northwest of me is any indicator I would second that!

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Hinerman

ScottWojo said:


> It is at 30. and she only has 100. It will sell for 170 and will not be anything he should run. Will talk later thanks guys.



I just sent you a PM. I will be glad to talk with her. Maybe we can come up with something.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth according to the radio you should be finding you a hidy hole,severe storm warnings for Tongy and surround area. I'm getting some light rain,thunder and lightning right now.



Cold front moved thru very slowly here. Some rain but no damaging winds. 

Rats, I was hoping to sell some saws tomorrow.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Rains gone. headed out to carthage for the farm girl festivsl at the red oak II. Just west of hedgerows place. Might just learn how to milk me a goat.

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## ScottWojo

jerrycmorrow said:


> Can't help but wonder why a 041 is something he shouldn't run. If that's the case how is it he should be able to run a modern saw?
> Oooraa



My understanding is that he is disabled. Why wouldn't having the guy run something with a chain brake be a great idea?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ScottWojo said:


> My understanding is that he is disabled. Why wouldn't having the guy run something with a chain brake be a great idea?



The va classifications of disabled run the gamut from severe paralysis to psychological issues. Also, the ratings run from 10% to 100% with some extra remuneration thrown in for some issues. Not saying what you are proposing is wrong. Saying I've not seen enough info to agree with your conclusion. If he is missing certain of his upper appendages he probly shouldn't be operating a saw. If he is physically and psychologically able then I still don't see the distinction between the old vs new saws. Not enough info upon which to draw a conclusion.
A disability rating does not naturally mean someone is unable. There are several AS members with disability ratings, from low to maximum, who are very able to operate old and new saws.


----------



## ScottWojo

*Marine's Wife needs Help*

This lady in a tough spot wants to help her husband get a saw to further provide for their family financially. She lives in OK. And she never asked me for any kind of charity. But the need is there and with respect, honor and privacy I would like to see if we could help her out.

She was asking about an 041 I have on eBay. Her husband is disabled and I thought to protect the bread winner in the home a modern saw with a chain brake would be a better idea. Also any auxiliary safety equipment like chaps or gloves or gas cards or oil. Everything they would need to start up selling firewood.

Anyone who wants to be involved in this please add me to FB. I will create a group so we can communicate more consistently than here.

Thank you.

scott wojtasik


----------



## ScottWojo

jerrycmorrow said:


> The va classifications of disabled run the gamut from severe paralysis to psychological issues. Also, the ratings run from 10% to 100% with some extra remuneration thrown in for some issues. Not saying what you are proposing is wrong. Saying I've not seen enough info to agree with your conclusion. If he is missing certain of his upper appendages he probably shouldn't be operating a saw. If he is physically and psychologically able then I still don't see the distinction between the old vs new saws. Not enough info upon which to draw a conclusion.



Initially your mind goes to wheelchairs or guys on crutches. not the case here. He is physically able, PTSD, some vision problems and a screwed up back.

I base my conclusion on that I do not know his sawing abilities. The guy went to War and got messed up. I do not want to be responsible for having a kicked up bar popping him the head, or having his good legs be screwed up...or worse.


----------



## Hinerman

ScottWojo said:


> Initially your mind goes to wheelchairs or guys on crutches. not the case here. He is physically able, PTSD, some vision problems and a screwed up back.
> 
> I base my conclusion on that I do not know his sawing abilities. The guy went to War and got messed up. I do not want to be responsible for having a kicked up bar popping him the head, or having his good legs be screwed up...or worse.



I just sent you a PM...before I read this page of posts. If he is wanting a firewood saw, I think something in the 50-60cc range would work. Finding one in her price range is going to take some work. Your 041 should not be a problem but we don't know the full extent of his abilities and his disabilities.


----------



## diggers_dad

lumberjackchef said:


> Any one else up for some fun on the 19th in Fort Scott?
> 
> 
> Heads Up/ 3 cuts-
> Classes 45cc & under- 10cc divisions all the way up for whatever shows- stock and Mod/ pipe if needed
> Dollar races / 20+" cant-run what you brung!
> plenty of wood to play in and lots of Big wood for the big boys-
> We will be doing chainsaw carvings throughout the day as well
> 
> 
> Our Ministry Carving for Christ is sponsoring this event plus we will also be doing a fund raiser for a local family who's son who was in a tragic ATV/SUV accident a couple of weeks ago. He attends school with a coule of my youngest girls. We may be doing chilli and dogs plus some stuff for the local kids. We should have a great spectator crowd and a lot of local participation. I will post more details as they are solidified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated
> Lumberjackchef+4
> Cobey+1
> AWOL +1
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Locust cutter+1
> Sawnami
> Mo Jim
> Workshop+2
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +?



Dang it, man! You're making it tough for me to decide. I was initially going to skip this one on account of the distance, but now....



awol said:


> Sound great! I should probably let you know that Rebekah will be coming with me. We will be leaving the boys at home, as it will be our 10th anniversary.
> Do you think I should bring the gooseneck trailer to be used as a stage?
> What are dollar races? I can hardly wait to try out some of the big wood with a big saw!



Anniversary trip with saws. That could be interesting. I commend you on such an accomplishment, sir!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm Kind of back, been bad sick after Wiggs GTG. I have done nothing work wise, feeling much better this morning .

Put me down for FT Scott for now.

Scott I'll be in touch.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm Kind of back, been bad sick after Wiggs GTG. I have done nothing work wise, feeling much better this morning .
> 
> Put me down for FT Scott for now.
> 
> Scott I'll be in touch.



Hope you're 100% soon Stephen. Gotta get that "saw bustin off" arm in shape. ;-)


Sent from my bongo drums using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lumberjackchef

Updated
Lumberjackchef+4
Cobey+1
AWOL +1
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2
WKEND LUMBERJAK +?
Work Saw Collector 

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Showme

Where in Ft Scott will the GTG be held? Is there any lodging near?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Showme said:


> Where in Ft Scott will the GTG be held? Is there any lodging near?



At the county fair grounds(directly west of Wendy's restaurant.) Yes there are hotels within two or 3 blocks of the grounds. The heritage Inn and 1st Interstate Inn, I think. Also camping/ RV space with elcetric on site for 12.00.
Let me know if you need info on rates I may be able to get us a discount rate. Have a friend at the Heritage.

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Showme

Yes, any info on rates would be a plus. 

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## RVALUE

I was getting somewhat accustomed to link buck . Don't know what to do with this site.







All's getting better here, but still have 10000 miles to go.


----------



## ScottWojo

RVALUE said:


> I was getting somewhat accustomed to link buck . Don't know what to do with this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All's getting better here, but still have 10000 miles to go.




I have the linkbuck spam popup BS figured out. I added an add on called no scripts. It works great and you can turn it off for site you want scripts to run on.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I was getting somewhat accustomed to link buck . Don't know what to do with this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All's getting better here, but still have 10000 miles to go.



That's good news Dan...
I been sick as a dog for a couple days...
Back at it somewhat though...


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> That's good news Dan...
> I been sick as a dog for a couple days...
> Back at it somewhat though...



Sick of me?


----------



## Mo. Jim

This getting LinkBucked everyday is getting old. Somebody needs a oldfashion Come To Jesus Meeting.


----------



## SawTroll

Mo. Jim said:


> This getting LinkBucked everyday is getting old. Somebody needs a oldfashion Come To Jesus Meeting.



That's not what anyone needs...


----------



## pdqdl

I have not yet experienced the linkbuck problem. Here is how to whip it permanently:

Edit your hosts file. C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts . Use notepad or wordpad.

Insert these two lines:

127.0.0.1 ad3.l i n k b u c k s.com
127.0.0.1 www.l i n k b u c k s.com​(you will need to delete the extra spaces)

You can ban any website from your computer by adding 127.0.0.1 followed by (name of banned website) to this file. Once that command is entered, your computer will refuse all attempts to go there!


----------



## workshop

pdqdl said:


> I have not yet experienced the linkbuck problem. Here is how to whip it permanently:
> 
> Edit your hosts file. C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts . Use notepad or wordpad.
> 
> Insert these two lines:
> 
> 127.0.0.1 ad3.l i n k b u c k s.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.l i n k b u c k s.com​(you will need to delete the extra spaces)
> 
> You can ban any website from your computer by adding 127.0.0.1 followed by (name of banned website) to this file. Once that command is entered, your computer will refuse all attempts to go there!



Just had the wife put this stuff in, so far so good.


----------



## workshop

Getting revved up for Ft. Scott. Hopefully getting off work at noon Friday, so should be there by 3 or 4 pm.


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> Just had the wife put this stuff in, so far so good.



That hosts file edit can do some amazing things. If somebody is using your computer and keeps going to some website you wish they wouldn't, just put it in the hosts file.

Much like blocking the website at the router or firewall, your average computer user will just think that the website isn't working. They might scan for hours with every kind of malware detector known, and it will never find why they can't get on facebook.


----------



## Showme

Is the Ft Scott GTG still Oct 19th?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Showme said:


> Is the Ft Scott GTG still Oct 19th?


Yes it is, are you gonna make it?

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Showme

Yes, I'm looking forward to it. I saw Workshop's post and just wanted to make sure I has the correct weekend.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Updated
Lumberjackchef+4
Cobey+1
AWOL +1
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2
WKEND LUMBERJAK +?
Work Saw Collector
Showme


sent by any means necessary!


----------



## SawTroll

Mo. Jim said:


> This getting LinkBucked everyday is getting old. Somebody needs a oldfashion Come To Jesus Meeting.





SawTroll said:


> That's not what anyone needs...



Sorry, I misread your post - when I see what you meant, it makes Perfect sense! :msp_smile:


----------



## pdqdl

Those poor Norwegian trolls just don't understand our bible belt lingo. When I 'splained it all to Sawtroll in a pm, he sounded like he would be happy to attend any "come to Jesus" meetings that we might hold for our hackers.

I got the distinct impression that he might demur if we started breaking out our bibles, though.


----------



## sawnami

Well, I put some lipstick on the ole girl. 

Before







After






















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> Well, I put some lipstick on the ole girl.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Very nice Steve.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Beautiful!
sent by any means necessary!


----------



## sawnami

After the paint cures, it's gonna be a GTG saw that everyone is welcome to run. This will be the best that it'll look. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> After the paint cures, it's gonna be a GTG saw that everyone is welcome to run. This will be the best that it'll look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Very nice Steve!!


----------



## Homelite410

That's sexxy Steve how much to do the same thing to my 1050??


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> After the paint cures, it's gonna be a GTG saw that everyone is welcome to run. This will be the best that it'll look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Nice job on the Homelite Steve,did you post the pictures over in the Homelite stickie? 
What's the story on the Wright behind the Homey,is it a C50 or a C70? A C70 has been on my must have list for some time.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> That's sexxy Steve how much to do the same thing to my 1050??



You probably wouldn't want to wait that long


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Nice job on the Homelite Steve,did you post the pictures over in the Homelite stickie?
> What's the story on the Wright behind the Homey,is it a C50 or a C70? A C70 has been on my must have list for some time.



Yeah, I put it over there too Jim. 

The Wright is a C70. Haven't had much time to mess with it but I think it is gonna need a P&C. Sure would like to get it going and check out how that manual timing advance lever works.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> You probably wouldn't want to wait that long



I could wait..... it gets ran like once a year anyway.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

pdqdl said:


> I have not yet experienced the linkbuck problem. Here is how to whip it permanently:
> 
> Edit your hosts file. C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts . Use notepad or wordpad.
> 
> Insert these two lines:
> 
> 127.0.0.1 ad3.l i n k b u c k s.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.l i n k b u c k s.com​(you will need to delete the extra spaces)
> 
> You can ban any website from your computer by adding 127.0.0.1 followed by (name of banned website) to this file. Once that command is entered, your computer will refuse all attempts to go there!



So I hope the wife don't figure this out and put 

127.0.0.1 www. a l l s a w s i t e s .com
in mine.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> So I hope the wife don't figure this out and put
> 
> 127.0.0.1 www. a l l s a w s i t e s .com
> in mine.



Now that's funny right there...


----------



## workshop

Boy, that saw is just stunning. How long did it take you finish it? I can't wait to see it at the GTG.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, Dad and I are definitely in and I may have another guest who is another Air Guard Guy and aspiring wood hack!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Boy, that saw is just stunning. How long did it take you finish it? I can't wait to see it at the GTG.



Thanks Steve!

Took around 4 months after pushing it to the side numerous times. I'm not too speedy.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Updated
Lumberjackchef+4
Cobey+1
AWOL +1
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2
WKEND LUMBERJAK +?
Work Saw Collector
Showme
Moody


sent by any means necessary!


----------



## Oliver1655

PDQDL - Thanks for the LinkBucks Fix! uttahere2: It was strange that on one of my computers I was having no problems with link bucks & on another, it popped up all the time. I did have to go into "Safe Mode" to get the computer to allow me to make the changes to the "Host" file.

Steve - Great looking restore!!


----------



## sunfish

Steve, that is a Super Nice Lookin Saw!!!


Send from my old crappy putter...


----------



## RVALUE

Afternoon Folks!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Howdy Dan. The list keeps growing.






Add another..

Updated
Lumberjackchef+4
Cobey+1
AWOL +1
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2
WKEND LUMBERJAK +?
Work Saw Collector
Showme
Moody
"Ethan the Terrible"


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut II update. Hey everybody, We've had to slam on the brakes and change gears, sort of. The date for the cut has been changed to October 26th. Some unforseen stuff happened that made the change necessary. But we will be at the place that has all the tree tops already down and lots of it. Any body that can't make it, I understand. If you can make it, that's great! 
So, as everbody that can make it, let me know on here or PM me and I will PM directions to the site.
Again, you guys are the greatest and thank you for any help.
Steve


----------



## Locust Cutter

I should be able to make it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## sawnami

sunfish said:


> Steve, that is a Super Nice Lookin Saw!!!
> 
> 
> Send from my old crappy putter...



Thanks Don. Hopefully the paint will stay on it for a little while 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## john taliaferro

Got Art in the park ,at Sequiota park in springfield or i would make it ,youall have a good time wear your chaps.


----------



## SawTroll

pdqdl said:


> Those poor Norwegian trolls just don't understand our bible belt lingo. When I 'splained it all to Sawtroll in a pm, he sounded like he would be happy to attend any "come to Jesus" meetings that we might hold for our hackers.
> 
> I got the distinct impression that he might demur if we started breaking out our bibles, though.



You got it right! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Charity Cut II update. Hey everybody, We've had to slam on the brakes and change gears, sort of. The date for the cut has been changed to October 26th. Some unforseen stuff happened that made the change necessary. But we will be at the place that has all the tree tops already down and lots of it. Any body that can't make it, I understand. If you can make it, that's great!
> So, as everbody that can make it, let me know on here or PM me and I will PM directions to the site.
> Again, you guys are the greatest and thank you for any help.
> Steve



Isn't that the same day as the Iowa GTG?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Isn't that the same day as the Iowa GTG?



Yes it is.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Afternoon Folks!



Howdy Dan!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Howdy Matt! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Howdy Matt!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free



Hi Brian... You gonna make it to Ft Scott next weekend??
I been layin low and avoiding link bks lately..


----------



## Locust Cutter

Yep Dad and I are going to go and maybe a buddy from work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Yep Dad and I are going to go and maybe a buddy from work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free



Good deal... 
Sharpen those chains...!!!
And bring them dollars!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Might have to pick up an 8 pin rim to go with a 16" baar I have for the Huskies 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Oliver1655

*Charity Cut II*

Count me in. Steve are you interested in working on Friday the 25th also?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Add another..

Updated
Lumberjackchef+4
Cobey+1
AWOL +1
Hedgerow
Levi
Locust cutter+1
Sawnami 
Mo Jim
Workshop+2
WKEND LUMBERJAK +?
Work Saw Collector
Showme
Moody
"Ethan the Terrible"
Oliver 1655


----------



## RVALUE

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well good morning guys it's been a good while with all the problems hope they are done we will see. I will see every one in a week well those that are able to make it.


----------



## Showme

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well good morning guys it's been a good while with all the problems hope they are done we will see. I will see every one in a week well those that are able to make it.



Yep, just trying to figure out what saws to bring.


----------



## sawnami

Had to move some saws that I had hanging in the goat barn and took this old dog down. 

I think it has the potential to be loud.  130 cc's







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lumberjackchef

Muffler. What muffler? We need a decibel tester or maybe a seismograph!

sent by any means necessary!


----------



## cobey

what im on AS? cool


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> what im on AS? cool



It is still hit and miss.:taped::taped::taped:


----------



## Redhorse

We seem to be back up. But looks like some posts and messages during the time of link**** are lost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well here goes nothing.....


----------



## sunfish

This is weird!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well i can get on AS on my phone but my puter says it still doesnt exist. Go figure.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

I logged in a couple of hours ago,still getting used to this new setup. All my subscribed threads disappeared,have to work on that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

format is different.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I logged in a couple of hours ago,still getting used to this new setup. All my subscribed threads disappeared,have to work on that.


Hey Jim, what file o plates did you want?


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Nice to be back.


----------



## workshop

Finally it's back up!
Hey everybody, Charity Cut III is scheduled for December 14th. It may be at the same place as before but I will be checking out another site that we may go too. Supposedly the wood is easier to get to. And we are working on having a special lunch this time. Post if you can come.
Hinerman
Sam
Diggersdad
Lurch2
Hedgerow+1
If you haven't been before, post it here and I will PM directions to you.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Finally it's back up!
> Hey everybody, Charity Cut III is scheduled for December 14th. It will be at the same site as before. And we are working on having a special lunch this time. Post if you can come.
> Hinerman
> Sam
> Diggersdad
> Lurch2
> Hedgerow+1
> If you haven't been before, post it here and I will PM directions to you.



Is this one at the Girl Scout place or the first site?

I think I have directions somewhere...

Edit: Count my two boys in as well. They'll probably eat more than they're worth, but they're handy sometimes.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Is this one at the Girl Scout place or the first site?
> 
> I think I have directions somewhere...
> 
> Edit: Count my two boys in as well. They'll probably eat more than they're worth, but they're handy sometimes.


Have a new place to look at so it might be there, otherwise back at camp. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Oliver1655

Charity Cut III - Count me in.


----------



## Oliver1655

Boy howdy the page count really dropped!  Last I remembered it was close to 1490.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening gentlemen. I would say fall is here.


----------



## workshop

I finally was able to get on today. Good to be back. 
How've you Ben, John?


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Charity Cut III - Count me in.


I'm planning on taking Friday the 13th off from work. Try and get a head start on things for the cut.


----------



## workshop

Also, what's up with the alerts. And what are the trophies showing up in the alerts.


----------



## old cookie

Well I hope AS keeps working I sure have missed it. I have been getting a little more sleep the last month or so.Every body been doing ok and cutting lots of wood.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, I have committed that Friday, "THE 13th" to Mark who helped with the last cut. Normally Fridays wouldn't have been a problem, My normal schedule is Mon - Thur.


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy guys.. Been a while eh? 
New look to the site..


----------



## sunfish

Weird! But it's good to see AS back...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yeah thinks look a lot different around here lately.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## workshop

Taking a little to get used to the new. But that is the way with change, things constantly change. If things stayed the same we would still be driving around with vacuum operated windshield wipers and crackly sounding AM radios.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I don't see a like button need more smilies


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning everyone
Good to see the site working again


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, to bad this new format didn't come with a instruction booklet. Later,I need to go stoke the stove and make a fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## workshop

Mornin' Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, to bad this new format didn't come with a instruction booklet. Later,I need to go stoke the stove and make a fresh pot of coffee.


Make it extra strong Jim...
Not liking this... Phone no likey the new digs here...


----------



## sam-tip

I had to uninstall tapatalk then reinstall Tapatalk for phone to work on new AS site.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> Taking a little to get used to the new. But that is the way with change, things constantly change. If things stayed the same we would still be driving around with vacuum operated windshield wipers and crackly sounding AM radios.



I kinda liked vacuum wipers. If you wanted to speed up the wipers in a drizzle, just take your foot off the gas. 

I would gladly go back just to get the 25 cent/gallon gas.


----------



## workshop

pdqdl said:


> I kinda liked vacuum wipers. If you wanted to speed up the wipers in a drizzle, just take your foot off the gas.
> 
> I would gladly go back just to get the 25 cent/gallon gas.


My first car was a Rambler with vacuum wipers. Was at a stoplight, in a downpour, light turned green, gave it the gas and the wipers just stopped. Had to feather the gas just so I could see and creep through the intersection. But it was still a fun old car.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I never experienced the vacuum wipers, but there's a special place in hell for the guy that invented the air powered wipers on the old deuce and a half and 5 tonner trucks. Only good part about em was the little handle to run em manually from inside.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I had to uninstall tapatalk then reinstall Tapatalk for phone to work on new AS site.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


I had to turn java script off, then it let me log in from my phone...
I don't even use tapatalk... Probably should...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I had to turn java script off, then it let me log in from my phone...
> I don't even use tapatalk... Probably should...


 Are you nuts, Tapatalk is the bomb!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Are you nuts, Tapatalk is the bomb!!


Yeah... But this phone is old, and has remained app free thus far... And shall do so for it's remaining months...
When I get the new one, I'll think about an app...
Maybe...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... But this phone is old, and has remained app free thus far... And shall do so for it's remaining months...
> When I get the new one, I'll think about an app...
> Maybe...


 No apps! How do you live? Tapatalk is the one I use most and then my flashlight app!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> No apps! How do you live? Tapatalk is the one I use most and then my flashlight app!!


Oh... I get by ok...





Posted from my old, outdated I-Phone with no apps...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Oh... I get by ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my old, outdated I-Phone with no apps...


I like my old, outdated I-Phone with no apps too. The only real advantage it has is it's faster than a letter.


----------



## Homelite410

Just got it home  2260


----------



## pdqdl

Steve NW WI said:


> I never experienced the vacuum wipers, but there's a special place in hell for the guy that invented the air powered wipers on the old deuce and a half and 5 tonner trucks. Only good part about em was the little handle to run em manually from inside.



Actually, the air powered wipers were much better than the vacuum versions. As was mentioned before, when you stepped on the gas the vacuum dropped and the wipers stopped. Long steep hills were quite problematic in my old '57 Willy's jeep in a heavy rain. _They didn't have RainX back then, either._

You probably had some old worn-out wiper motors. They get old, the seals go bad...and they don't work so good. Air-wipers were built for long lifetimes on trucks that just never kept rolling down the road. Unlike the electric wipers, they generally don't have transmissions and motors that fail. Generally, they just keep getting weaker and weaker, and weaker... and then you can't stand them any longer and you put in a new motor or get a new truck.

Kinda like air brakes...they almost never fail to work, they just get weak and make you want to fix them.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, sitting here enjoying my fourth cup of coffee and planing my day.
Make sure to say a short or long one for all the Vets past and present.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning folks, sitting here enjoying my fourth cup of coffee and planing my day.
> Make sure to say a short or long one for all the Vets past and present.


Good morning, Jim. And thank you for your service to this great country.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Just got it home  2260



You're gonna love that saw...
Follow the directions for break in, and make judgement on tank # 6...


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody, Just finished coffee and donuts. Feel much better now and ready for another day in the shop.


----------



## workshop

Been working on an old David Bradley 360 ignition all week. Cleaning and checking connections and such. Put it back together today and checked for spark. Houston we have spark! Shot some gas into the carb and she started! Now to disassemble it and restore the old girl. Another GTG saw.


----------



## Oliver1655

Well I had to start a 3rd row of logs. I won't have any time to process them until spring. No problem, I'm 4-5 years ahead as it is. This was from Saturday.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You're gonna love that saw...
> Follow the directions for break in, and make judgement on tank # 6...


I have 10 rounds of 24" red elm waiting to be noodled so it looks like shell get broke in on the 24 with half skip! 

But the 2186 is hella more fun to noodle with.


----------



## Locust Cutter

It just occurred to me that I left w/o paying my chip-in for the races in Ft. Scott... Matt, do you still have the record of which ones I entered and how much I owe to whom? I would like to square that up. On a happier note, I did just land a cutting opportunity about 24 miles round-trip from my house to clean out some wide tree rows. They're .25mi long each and very wide. One side is pure Hedge and the other is a mix of hardwoods and a few Cotton woods which they (thankfully) want to keep. Should keep me busy for awhile. I also may have a line on an '02 Dually Superduty C/C with a 6spd, 7.3 Powerstroke and four wheel drive. It also has a CM flatbed. I hope this works out!!! ''

Oh yeah,... HOWDY Y'all!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> It just occurred to me that I left w/o paying my chip-in for the races in Ft. Scott... Matt, do you still have the record of which ones I entered and how much I owe to whom? I would like to square that up. On a happier note, I did just land a cutting opportunity about 24 miles round-trip from my house to clean out some wide tree rows. They're .25mi long each and very wide. One side is pure Hedge and the other is a mix of hardwoods and a few Cotton woods which they (thankfully) want to keep. Should keep me busy for awhile. I also may have a line on an '02 Dually Superduty C/C with a 6spd, 7.3 Powerstroke and four wheel drive. It also has a CM flatbed. I hope this works out!!! ''
> 
> Oh yeah,... HOWDY Y'all!!!


There was nothing official Brian...
We just chipped in the collection jar chad had...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I know I owe somebody for it. Whoever it is PM me please as that bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## john taliaferro

Wow no APPs , I was gonna say you can pay me but i was not even their . If the guilt is to much take a large sum of money and send it to breast cancer of the ozarks we all like Breast . The good news ,i dont pee red any more as of sat .


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Wow no APPs , I was gonna say you can pay me but i was not even their . If the guilt is to much take a large sum of money and send it to breast cancer of the ozarks we all like Breast . The good news ,i dont pee red any more as of sat .


That's good to hear John!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

john taliaferro said:


> Wow no APPs , I was gonna say you can pay me but i was not even their . If the guilt is to much take a large sum of money and send it to breast cancer of the ozarks we all like Breast . The good news ,i dont pee red any more as of sat .



I'm always a fan of saving the hooters!!! I'll get with Chad and make it right. Congrats on the not peeing red anymore. I haven't done that since the last kidney stone and don't want the pleasure of that experience ever again...


----------



## sawnami




----------



## workshop

I think my shop is possessed. Went out a couple of nights ago to cut some leather for the wife. Was reaching over the pile, with a long hook (any body that's seen my shop knows that nothing is within easy reach) and got the framing square to use. Bringing it across in mid air and I swear the Devil himself grabbed that square and smacked the end of my broke finger. 
/(34,)5$753()6$&@8). Translation- Man that HURT!!!! I've got 9 other fingers, missed them all.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Finally it's back up!
> Hey everybody, Charity Cut III is scheduled for December 14th. It may be at the same place as before but I will be checking out another site that we may go too. Supposedly the wood is easier to get to. And we are working on having a special lunch this time. Post if you can come.
> Hinerman
> Sam
> Diggersdad
> Lurch2
> Hedgerow+1
> If you haven't been before, post it here and I will PM directions to you.


Bump!


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I think my shop is possessed. Went out a couple of nights ago to cut some leather for the wife. Was reaching over the pile, with a long hook (any body that's seen my shop knows that* nothing is within easy reach*) and got the framing square to use. Bringing it across in mid air and I swear the Devil himself grabbed that square and smacked the end of my broke finger.
> /(34,)5$753()6$&@8). Translation- Man that HURT!!!! I've got 9 other fingers, missed them all.



"...nothing is within easy reach..." Friend, there was stuff buried so deep it couldn't even be SEEN. When I left your shop, I didn't feel quite so bad about my own. It's not a lot better, mind you, but at least I felt I wasn't alone in my terrible organization AND affliction with CAD. 

dd

Edit: Also - too bad about the finger situation. Life has a way of zeroing in on any injury to remind you it's still tender.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Ouch!!! I'll bet it sounded like Yosemite Sam for a few moments... LOL Been-there and done that unfortunately...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Steve,looks like you are the only one around tonight. Spent all afternoon getting the water pump out of my truck. It locked up late yesterday, need to replace the pump,belt and idler and repair one trans cooler line, that I messed up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hey wait a minute!!!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Steve,looks like you are the only one around tonight. Spent all afternoon getting the water pump out of my truck. It locked up late yesterday, need to replace the pump,belt and idler and repair one trans cooler line, that I messed up.



Evening Jim
had to do the same on mine last week


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> Hey wait a minute!!!


 Ok,your minute is up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

thinkrtinker said:


> Evening Jim
> had to do the same on mine last week


 Evening Louis, the good thing was I was only half a mile from the house when it happened.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Alright, I'll go brew another pot...


----------



## cobey

nothing owed for ft scott gtg races, all done and over with a good time had by all and no bills left to
pay ................ we should have more gtg's next year


----------



## cobey

this place looks weird


----------



## cobey

that smiley is messed up looking


----------



## john taliaferro

It took you three minutes to figger that this place aint right.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' all... 
Been busier than a cat coverin' up sh!X...


----------



## Hedgerow

I got a couple of these things added to the collection this weekend...
Hopefully a short stay in the shop...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> I got a couple of these things added to the collection this weekend...
> Hopefully a short stay in the shop...
> View attachment 318517


Oh, I think you need to keep that 180. Seeing how it's got that easy start on it. If you get frustrated with that other one you can frustrate it my way.


----------



## diggers_dad

Steve, don't be so greedy. If that 460 goes anywhere it should be SOUTH of the Ark / Mo border where it will be fully appreciated and used appropriately. 

Nice score Hedgerow! That 460 looks really clean.

dd


----------



## tallfarmboy

Where did you find that minty MS460? Crappy thing has flippy caps on it... I'll trade you straight up for a Mini-Mac.


----------



## workshop

tallfarmboy said:


> Where did you find that minty MS460? Crappy thing has flippy caps on it... I'll trade you straight up for a Mini-Mac.



I'll meet your minimac and raise you a Homelite 240.


----------



## tallfarmboy

I might even throw in an Eager Beaver..... And I'm not talking about Mrs. Tallfarmboy.


----------



## diggers_dad

I'll meet your Mini Mac, skip the Homie (of course), throw in an Eager Beaver that was only used by a little old man on Sundays in the afternoon, AND add a genuine 38cc Earthquake. I know you've always wanted one. Send me a PM and we'll work out the details. opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

They're both in real good shape... I know what the insides of the 460 look like, since I rebuilt it for him... And stuff...
I know what the timing #'s are too...

It's pretty salty...

But it's got those damn floppy caps!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> I might even throw in an Eager Beaver..... And I'm not talking about Mrs. Tallfarmboy.


Hey, I got a new 562 ex peeeee, if'n ya ever wanted to see what all the hubub was about...


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, I got a new 562 ex peeeee, if'n ya ever wanted to see what all the hubub was about...


I saw a 562 at Race Brothers the other day... It looked purty...


----------



## Oliver1655

Wait a minute, I thought the earthquake was Sam's saw.


----------



## workshop

Anybody ever use "TrueFuel"? I know it's been talked about and it's great for storing a saw. But I had some given to me today and was wondering if it's really good stuff.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, I put the new water pump and other parts on my truck today. I filled it up with water first to check for leaks and found that the heater core was leaking. I couldn't get a core for it until tomorrow morning, so I know what I will be doing for part of the day anyway. The core is only $23.00, I was figuring 40 plus, about 200 total for every thing.
I missed two good wood cutting days over this, not counting the four saws I should have finished repairing and collected on. Man plans and God laughs, it's called life, but I love it.


----------



## old cookie

O no Race brothers has a 562 and I have to go to Carthage tomarrow.MUST RESIST MUST RESIST.I havnt seen one run yet ,so maybe I can keep from buying one. Been busy trying to keep ahead of my father in law that 90 year old man can sure burn the wood.He told my wife he likes to keep the house nice and toasty that means this old man better keep cutting wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...
Out here sitting in the deer stand...
Gusting wind and now spitting rain..
But I got coffee...!!!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> Out here sitting in the deer stand...
> Gusting wind and now spitting rain..
> But I got coffee...!!!


Maybe Levi will get lucky


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> Out here sitting in the deer stand...
> Gusting wind and now spitting rain..
> But I got coffee...!!!


I skipped this morn, too windy! Only heard a couple shots, which is way low around here. Figure the beasts are all laying down in the thick brush... Have a good one, Matt!


----------



## tallfarmboy

Many deer were moving last night around midnight... Full moon. I've heard with a full moon that deer move around midnight and noon... But, what does anyone really know about deer habits??? Good luck hunters!


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> Out here sitting in the deer stand...
> Gusting wind and now spitting rain..
> But I got coffee...!!!



Mmmmm, Dear meat! One of my favorites. You've got 2 bullets, right?


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> Out here sitting in the deer stand...
> Gusting wind and now spitting rain..
> But I got coffee...!!!



Funny. When I was younger, beer was the highly sought after beverage that was commonly understood to be the sign of having a good time. It seems to have become coffee now, and I don't hardly know anyone that drinks beer anymore. Coffee is ok, so is beer.

Don't the deer smell the coffee? Maybe they like coffee too, and you are using it as bait?


----------



## Hedgerow

Saw a couple... Nuthin worth shooting that wasn't already moving fast..


----------



## old cookie

I got a fat lttle 5 point this morning.Only deer I saw.Man was it windy,there wasn't anything out ,I only saw 1 squirrel.I like those young bucks they sure cook up real good.


----------



## diggers_dad

Well, since ya'll are talkin' about deer hunting....

Digger got his first one at the beginning of youth season here.

It was a little spike. Very young and tender. Delicious!

He was a little proud of himself. It was his first AND he killed it with one shot, through the heart.

That's my boy!


----------



## sawnami

Saw two big ole bucks strolling through a field in the Spfd city limits mid afternoon yesterday. Interesting how they know where they're safe. They polished the bark off of two more trees in the front yard. Makes around 8 trees they've killed.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow, any luck on the gator?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, I got a new 562 ex peeeee, if'n ya ever wanted to see what all the hubub was about...


Sure.................. 2260 is waaaaaaaayyyyyy sexier!!


----------



## old cookie

I bet Digger was just a little proud of himself ,and it shows.I bet diggers dad was a lot proud,just guessing.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Anybody ever use "TrueFuel"? I know it's been talked about and it's great for storing a saw. But I had some given to me today and was wondering if it's really good stuff.


 you have in my little orange saw  stores good, you have to tune for it sometimes, it seems to make my 5020av run way faster than regular mix idk why its real sensitive to fuel, it high dollar but might be worth the money in saws that sit.


----------



## cobey

good to see you all here!! me and dad took two monster dead elms yesterday, they were full of widowmakers. I climed up in to one of the trees and put three chains in it, had a hundred feet of chain hooked to the tractor. with some carefull notching and pulling we got it on the ground safely. two of the forks of the biggest tree were 20" +
worked my little saws pretty hard! still got some of the biggest stuff left to cut (will take at least a 24" from both sides). i might just lit the termites have the biggest stuff, later cobey


----------



## diggers_dad

old cookie said:


> I bet Digger was just a little proud of himself ,and it shows.I bet *diggers dad was a lot proud*,just guessing.



Maybe a little. It is awfully nice to have fresh, tender meat on the table. That was the part he enjoyed the most. He said it made him feel like he was doing the "dad part" of putting food on the table for the family. 

Okay, maybe a lot.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> Maybe a little. It is awfully nice to have fresh, tender meat on the table. That was the part he enjoyed the most. He said it made him feel like he was doing the "dad part" of putting food on the table for the family.
> 
> Okay, maybe a lot.


Yup... They're just little men in the making... They like to think they're contributing...
Tell him to keep it up!!
Go digger!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hedgerow, any luck on the gator?


No luck finding a suitable power unit...
Yet...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> No luck finding a suitable power unit...
> Yet...


426 Hemi.


----------



## workshop

Ok everybody, I didn't get a chance to check out another site for the Charity Cut on Saturday as planned. Something about Deer season and an excess of lead flying around kept me from it. But I did drive down Sunday evening and found the entrance gate to the property. I'll be going back down tomorrow afternoon to actually scout it out. Supposed to be more wood easier got to (we'll see). I'll keep everybody posted. 
On another note, Ed (remember the guy on the tractor at the first cut?) has been asked by Convoy of Hope to accompany them to the Phillipines to help with the hurricane recovery. He will be leaving this week and will be back December 12th. I ask everyone to say a special word to the man upstairs for his safe return. 
Thanks everyone for your help. 
Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

Anyone home??


----------



## Oliver1655

I am now.


----------



## workshop

We went down and looked at the other site this afternoon. From the road to the site is 2 to 2 1/2 miles of tractor path. Similar to what's at the camp, just on a grander scale. Have to cross one stream, about a foot deep but with rough bedrock. Clime the side of a ridge for about 3/4 mile and can be rough in spots. Once on top it is a hayfield with tractor paths leading out into the woods at a few points. Most of the wood is widely scattered and down the sides of the ridge. In defense of the area, I was able to go most everywhere in 2 wheel drive in my Cj5, but it does good almost everywhere. However most 2 wheel drive stuff won't make it passed the stream crossing. Most of you are familiar with where we cut the last time and how to get in and out of it. This second place is a little rougher and covers a bigger area. My question is, which place would you rather go to. The second place is about 15 miles south/southwest of Ozark Mo and borders Mark Twain National Forest. Google it at 2060 Redbridge Road, Ozark Mo. 
Let me know what you all think. 
Thanks for everything you guys do. 
Steve


----------



## diggers_dad

_"I ask everyone to say a special word to the Man upstairs for his safe return." _

Done.



workshop said:


> My question is, which place would you rather go to.
> Let me know what you all think.
> Thanks for everything you guys do.
> Steve



I have a Chevy 4WD running good 10 ply tires. I was raised in the Ozarks and can follow a winding, switchback trail made by a rabid goat. 

I'm in regardless of the "where." 

dd


----------



## old cookie

Were did the homelite, poulen,and all of the other forums brands go,I cant find them. Are they just gone?


----------



## Mo. Jim

old cookie said:


> Were did the homelite, poulen,and all of the other forums brands go,I cant find them. Are they just gone?


 Click on the stickies at the top of the chainsaw page.


----------



## old cookie

Thanks a lot jim I looked almost everywere for them. thanks a lot.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, raining here this morning and looking to be a gloomy ole day. I was supposed to help a man split some wood this morning and bring home a load for myself.
I finally got a heater core in my truck monday evening, heat is good this time of year.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, raining here this morning and looking to be a gloomy ole day. I was supposed to help a man split some wood this morning and bring home a load for myself.
> I finally got a heater core in my truck monday evening, heat is good this time of year.



Mornin' Jim. 
Those heater cores can be a bear. I always hated crawling under the dash to get to everything, made my back sore. 

No rain here, for the time being. I took a day off work and will try to cut a little this afternoon.


----------



## Oliver1655

*Charity Cut III:*

Workshop, I'm flexible. May need to bum a hitch to move on site like last time. I will have to see if the Mule will be available. 

How spread out / easy to get to is the wood at the new spot versus the last one. The site with the least amount of scrounging sounds good to me. Also, once gathered how much of a challenge will it be to haul the wood out on the trailers? Which site is closer to the wood storage areas? Has anyone be back to last site to clean up the wood Lurch2 cut which we did not have time to pick up & split? If we need to clean up from last cut & we know where it is located, it might be as well to go back there. If it gets slick neither site would be good options. Thankfully we generally don't have the real bad weather until after the first of the year.

With Ed being out of country for a while, will his trailers be available & on site? Do you have line on extra trailers? You know how much I hate dropping split wood on the ground instead of on a trailer or truck. Maybe Bob will have his trailer available.

Again, we all appreciate all the work you are putting into finding locations for cutting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Good point... But I'm up for either...


----------



## Hedgerow

Test..


----------



## Hedgerow

Fail...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Test..


It tested.


----------



## logging22

Well, well boys and girls. Things have changed a little. Doubt i missed much. Just wanted to check in. How is everybody??


----------



## sawnami

Mornin Les! Good to hear from you. How are you doing? How's the Barker coming along?

Looks like I "get" to go in Monday to have my hip replaced again. Lasted a little over 5 years.


----------



## Mo. Jim

logging22 said:


> Well, well boys and girls. Things have changed a little. Doubt i missed much. Just wanted to check in. How is everybody??


 Morning Les, it's about time you checked in,I was going to call and check on you last night. but kept getting phone calls. Did you get those Mac diaphragms?


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> Mornin Les! Good to hear from you. How are you doing? How's the Barker coming along?
> 
> Looks like I "get" to go in Monday to have my hip replaced again. Lasted a little over 5 years.


Really sorry to hear that. Hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Mornin Les! Good to hear from you. How are you doing? How's the Barker coming along?
> 
> Looks like I "get" to go in Monday to have my hip replaced again. Lasted a little over 5 years.



Hope everything goes well. If you need any help with things afterword give me a shout.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Mornin Les! Good to hear from you. How are you doing? How's the Barker coming along?
> 
> Looks like I "get" to go in Monday to have my hip replaced again. Lasted a little over 5 years.


dang steve that's really tough. guess you already know what to expect. not much can be said other than i'm just praying for a supernaturally fast rehab. keep us posted. jerry


----------



## logging22

Sorry to hear that Steve. Thats a bummer. Quick recovery. I got the parts Jim, thanks a bunch. Everything is going ok here. Shop is doing better. Logging not so good. Breakdowns are killing us. Deer season, rain, sick people. Normal stuff.


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Well, well boys and girls. Things have changed a little. Doubt i missed much. Just wanted to check in. How is everybody??


I was starting to wonder what happened to ya man! Good to hear from ya! How is everything?


----------



## specter29

Just checking in been awhile sunce i was on 

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Les and Brent!!!
You guys ain't missed much but hackers...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Les wondered if you where still kicking. a lot has changed. Steve sorry to hear about the hip replacement hope that al goes well Are you going to the new orthopedic hospital in Ozark.


----------



## logging22

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hay Les wondered if you where still kicking. a lot has changed. Steve sorry to hear about the hip replacement hope that al goes well Are you going to the new orthopedic hospital in Ozark.


 
Yep. Still kicking. And screaming. Mostly at equipment and mother nature. Hope you and yours are doing well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Doing good just normal life things you know how it is.


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Yep. Still kicking. And screaming. Mostly at equipment and mother nature. Hope you and yours are doing well.



It's good to see you postin again Les...
I missed ya...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went out to stoke the stove earlier and the misting rain has turned to sleet,if it keeps it up,it might make for a interesting commute in the morning.


----------



## old cookie

Jim you can keep that frozen stuff up there.I don't think we need it down here.


----------



## Mo. Jim

old cookie said:


> Jim you can keep that frozen stuff up there.I don't think we need it down here.


 Evening Cookie, hopefully it won't amount to much, but this time of year it's hard to say.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I-29 was closed from here to Iowa line. Big pileup. People just not smart enuff to slow down in icing conditions.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Jim you can keep that frozen stuff up there.I don't think we need it down here.


Evenin cookie and Jim and Carl..
I'm turnin into a pumpkin...
I'll check in tomorrow...


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning southern brothers. Woke up to a blanket of white on the ground!


----------



## Oliver1655

Went to work at 4 am. Road damp but not icy. I'm about an hour south of I-70, temp 32 degrees according to the bank. However it could change. Drive smart & safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It started icing on the decks and steps last night. not any better this am. 
Really enjoying the wood furnace. Really glad I have some Good old yellow iron wood. to mix in.


----------



## Oliver1655

Wood heat is great!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver how far north are you going.


----------



## Oliver1655

I work South of Clinton, MO


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It started icing on the decks and steps last night. not any better this am.
> Really enjoying the wood furnace. Really glad I have some Good old yellow iron wood. to mix in.


I put a piece in every night on top of the other junk I'm disposing of.. Nice having some hot stuff in the AM waiting for me..


----------



## Homelite410

It sure was nice in my wood heated shop last might Modding mufflers while my girls watched shrek 3.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> It sure was nice in my wood heated shop last might Modding mufflers while my girls watched shrek 3.


I haven't even been in my shop in 3 days...
Seems I don't get back from the plant till 9:00 any more... 
I think I'll build a fire out there tonight and sharpen something... Or maybe go back into the 520i and give it some finger ports...


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow, you have any experience running a degree wheel? I would love to see where the port timing is on some of my saws....
I just haven't ever messed with it, but would love to learn.
TFB


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Hedgerow, you have any experience running a degree wheel? I would love to see where the port timing is on some of my saws....
> I just haven't ever messed with it, but would love to learn.
> TFB


Yup...
A little...


----------



## workshop

Teach me too, please, pretty please.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Teach me too, please, pretty please.


Nothin to it Steve...


----------



## logging22

Should we get a few more saw nuts together and come over for a class Matt?


----------



## tallfarmboy

logging22 said:


> Should we get a few more saw nuts together and come over for a class Matt?


I'll bring my Dremel!


----------



## sunfish

logging22 said:


> Should we get a few more saw nuts together and come over for a class Matt?


I'd be in for a mini GTG...


----------



## Hedgerow

logging22 said:


> Should we get a few more saw nuts together and come over for a class Matt?


I'm still a newb at it.. 
The hard part ain't reading the wheel, it's knowin what to do and why you're doing it... 
That's where I usually fail...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'd be in for a mini GTG...


I like those...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I like those...


It's hard to just dabble with it, ya have to really get into it! I don't have time to really get unto it.

So I just widen ports, match lowers and boast comp. Don't understand the numbers...


----------



## tallfarmboy

sunfish said:


> It's hard to just dabble with it, ya have to really get into it! I don't have time to really get unto it.
> 
> So I just widen ports, match lowers and boast comp. Don't understand the numbers...


I'm right there with you... But I would love to be able to change port timing if something is a limiting factor.


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> I'm right there with you... But I would love to be able to change port timing if something is a limiting factor.


The nice thing about porting by the numbers, is you can expect predictable results from proven numbers... I was into a 460 and was able to give Wiggs a call and get a set of numbers that were tried and true work saw numbers... For that model...
The rest is up to the guy with the burr and sand paper...


----------



## workshop

I've been thinking about trying one myself. So far that's as far as I've got. Just thinking. I gather different saws get different treatment. What worries me is what to take out, where to take out, and how much to take out. And not have a bzzzzp, oops. What I need is a one on one porting 101.


----------



## cobey

hey all! hope eveyones well, i was messing with saws in my little shed tonight... the air comming in my the tiny window was freezing... I gave up until another day


----------



## cobey

im still learning to fix stuff Steve  when i get good at that all try to port one.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I've been thinking about trying one myself. So far that's as far as I've got. Just thinking. I gather different saws get different treatment. What worries me is what to take out, where to take out, and how much to take out. And not have a bzzzzp, oops. What I need is a one on one porting 101.


Bzzzppp??? I've had a few of those...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fella's.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sup?


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Mornin Les! Good to hear from you. How are you doing? How's the Barker coming along?
> 
> Looks like I "get" to go in Monday to have my hip replaced again. Lasted a little over 5 years.


 man Steve im so sorry, ill be praying for you, let me know if you need anything, later cobey


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Bzzzppp??? I've had a few of those...


 its real bad when Bzzzzppp happens to your new glasses, had it happen porting some exhaust manifolds for an olds


----------



## cobey

logging22 said:


> Yep. Still kicking. And screaming. Mostly at equipment and mother nature. Hope you and yours are doing well.


I hope things get better soon


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening fella's.


 it is good evening, just busy


----------



## 67L36Driver

Too freakin' cold in the garage today to do much except send a Remy SL-4 home with a fellow from out by Gallatin.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Too freakin' cold in the garage today to do much except send a Remy SL-4 home with a fellow from out by Gallatin.


 It's not going to be much better tomorrow Carl, I see you have that JD 23 on the KC craigs list.


----------



## Hinerman

What is the deal? Every other thread seems somebody has the Do-it-Myself porting virus. You will never see me take a grinder to a piston or cylinder. I was showing my brother my saws this afternoon and explaining to him (as well as I can) what was done to them. He asked my when I was going to start building them. My answer was "Never".


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Too freakin' cold in the garage today to do much except send a Remy SL-4 home with a fellow from out by Gallatin.


  it was just warm enough to start the old lombard thanks Carl. thanks for your time teaching me stuff about old saws  and for making me want a mc ribb BBQ


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> It's not going to be much better tomorrow Carl, I see you have that JD 23 on the KC craigs list.


Lookin' for a Deere collector with deep pockets.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> What is the deal? Every other thread seems somebody has the Do-it-Myself porting virus. You will never see me take a grinder to a piston or cylinder. I was showing my brother my saws this afternoon and explaining to him (as well as I can) what was done to them. He asked my when I was going to start building them. My answer was "Never".



Yeah, that's why I'm still in the thinking stage. I really enjoy bringing saws back from the dead and would hate to screw one up while trying to port it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Lookin' for a Deere collector with deep pockets.


That is a nice looking saw Carl how much was that saw new anybody know..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The nice thing about porting by the numbers, is you can expect predictable results from proven numbers... I was into a 460 and was able to give Wiggs a call and get a set of numbers that were tried and true work saw numbers... For that model...
> The rest is up to the guy with the burr and sand paper...



Numbers are a good thing I got some numbers from Stumpy on a after market kit for a 350/346. it is a nice cutting saw.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Man, I'm gone for a few days and there's more hacking, Steve needs a new hip, ice, snow and idiots are combining to make accidents and we're all going to a porting class at Matt's... Holy Hell!!! 
Howdy Y'all!!!! Got the 7.3 dually picked up today. It is nice to have 6 wheel drive with diesel motivation and manual control!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Locust Cutter said:


> Man, I'm gone for a few days and there's more hacking, Steve needs a new hip, ice, snow and idiots are combining to make accidents and we're all going to a porting class at Matt's... Holy Hell!!!
> Howdy Y'all!!!! Got the 7.3 dually picked up today. It is nice to have 6 wheel drive with diesel motivation and manual control (outside of the fact that it isn't a GMC or a Dodge)!!!


----------



## pdqdl

I


Locust Cutter said:


> ...
> Howdy Y'all!!!! Got the 7.3 dually picked up today. It is nice to have 6 wheel drive with diesel motivation and manual control!!!



I'm looking for that kind of truck right now. What are those things going for in your area?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Man, I'm gone for a few days and there's more hacking, Steve needs a new hip, ice, snow and idiots are combining to make accidents and we're all going to a porting class at Matt's... Holy Hell!!!
> Howdy Y'all!!!! Got the 7.3 dually picked up today. It is nice to have 6 wheel drive with diesel motivation and manual control!!!


Hold on there Brian!!
When someone mentions class, one would assume there was a teacher... And I ain't one!!!
I need to attend someone else's class!!!
But if everyone wants to come over and poke one with a stick, I'm up for that...


----------



## workshop

Just wanted to let everyone know we have delivered 77 loads of firewood so far. About 80-90% of that was cut by you guys. 
Thanks for the help everybody. It means a lot. 
Steve


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> Hold on there Brian!!
> When someone mentions class, one would assume there was a teacher... And I ain't one!!!
> I need to attend someone else's class!!!
> But if everyone wants to come over and poke one with a stick, I'm up for that...


I just want to figure out how to read the numbers... I need to print off a degree wheel and make a jig that would fit on a saw. You've got just the place to meet, visit, and consume some beverages


----------



## pdqdl

Say guys; got a question about a saw.

My John Deere CS56 is having a little trouble running right. It starts well, has good compression, but bogs down a bit on acceleration, and then s l o w l y gets up to high RPM, and then sounds fine. It still lacks a lot of power in the cut, so it is no good on the job. I have been attempting to tweak the high & low idle screws, but that just won't take care of it.

My chainsaw mechanic-trainee took the carb out and cleaned it up, but didn't attempt to evaluate the stiffness of the diaphragms in the carb. After cleaning...no change at all.

Do you think a carb kit will fix it, or should I be looking elsewhere?


----------



## tallfarmboy

pdqdl said:


> Say guys; got a question about a saw.
> 
> My John Deere CS56 is having a little trouble running right. It starts well, has good compression, but bogs down a bit on acceleration, and then s l o w l y gets up to high RPM, and then sounds fine. It still lacks a lot of power in the cut, so it is no good on the job. I have been attempting to tweak the high & low idle screws, but that just won't take care of it.
> 
> My chainsaw mechanic-trainee took the carb out and cleaned it up, but didn't attempt to evaluate the stiffness of the diaphragms in the carb. After cleaning...no change at all.
> 
> Do you think a carb kit will fix it, or should I be looking elsewhere?


I would jump on eBay and find a diaphragm kit for your carb... Usually $6 or $7 for the kit with free shipping. Is the plug known to be good? In my limited knowledge, when carb diaphragms get stiff, they start having trouble revving... 
My $0.02
TFB


----------



## pdqdl

I'


Hedgerow said:


> Hold on there Brian!!
> When someone mentions class, one would assume there was a teacher... And I ain't one!!!
> I need to attend someone else's class!!!
> But if everyone wants to come over and poke one with a stick, I'm up for that...



I've been looking for an excuse to go on a road trip...Professor.


----------



## pdqdl

tallfarmboy said:


> I would jump on eBay and find a diaphragm kit for your carb... Usually $6 or $7 for the kit with free shipping. Is the plug known to be good? In my limited knowledge, when carb diaphragms get stiff, they start having trouble revving...
> My $0.02
> TFB



Not hard to come by in my area; I have a major parts distributor a short distance from my employee's house. We even have a Walbro book, so we ordered the right parts by part number. We will have that in the morning.

Problem is, I don't want to just guess, take the dang thing apart and put it together again if someone has a better idea on what the problem is. 

By the way: this machine has sat almost unused for at least 8 years, so I expect the diaphragms would need replacing even if they aren't the sole cause of the problem.


----------



## workshop

Yep, I'd do diaphragms on it. And some carb cleaner on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> I just want to figure out how to read the numbers... I need to print off a degree wheel and make a jig that would fit on a saw. You've got just the place to meet, visit, and consume some beverages


That, we can do.. I'm free any time after this weekend...
And the shop has heat!!


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Not hard to come by in my area; I have a major parts distributor a short distance from my employee's house. We even have a Walbro book, so we ordered the right parts by part number. We will have that in the morning.
> 
> Problem is, I don't want to just guess, take the dang thing apart and put it together again if someone has a better idea on what the problem is.
> 
> By the way: this machine has sat almost unused for at least 8 years, so I expect the diaphragms would need replacing even if they aren't the sole cause of the problem.


Replace your fuel and primer lines... Bet that fixes the problem... Those lines go bad where they go through the tank... Don't run the saw in its current state, it's lean..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

While you have it apart I would rebuild carb and all new fuel lines and filter. efco could have designed the carb to filter boot better they can be a bear.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl do you still have the same #


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'm looking for that kind of truck right now. What are those things going for in your area?



More than I wanted to pay... All diesels are high here. OBS trucks are reasonable, but are usually beat up pretty bad. Mine has 210K on the clock, a new turbo, clutch, hpop, lift pumps and A LOT of small issues/body damage and I still gave $8.5K for it, AFTER he took off the over-sized cow-pusher and put a normal bumper back on with a brush guard. It will need 6 new tires in the next six months, a windshield when I feel like it and a a new backing for the front clip as the old one is damaged and the headlight mounts are fubar'd. I'm also going to have the frontend looked at as I'm not happy with the some of the sounds coming from the wheels/front axle...

I think that it was worth $5-6K honestly, but after stolen-taxpayer-money-for-clunkers, 6.0's being what they are and other factors I was hard-pressed find a 7.3 Superduty with less than 300K+ miles and a lot more wrong with it for any less. Many are much more and I didn't want an slushbox. Sellers tend to get mad when you offer them 3-5k less than asking price when the original tranny has 198K original miles on it...  I Actually wanted a Dodge or a Duramax but a stick was a must as was 4x4 and they're even more proud of those... This truck may be a Fumins conversion some day as that would almost be the perfect truck, outside of a Cummins powered F-450 4x4, or International CXT 4x4... Probably not the answer you were looking for...


----------



## workshop

I like manual transmissions. I don't think I'm that old, I'll be 57 next month, and I'm a product of the late 60's and 70's. Auto transmissions, power brake, A/C, power steering, all the modern goodies. Now everything is electronic. Push button 4wd. Shift on the fly 4wd. Push button windows. All very nice until you push the button and nothing happens. That's why I like MANUAL transmissions. Knobs and levers, that's the way to go. That's why I got my old Ford flatbed and why I got rid of my 2004 Mazda truck and got an older CJ5.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Unfortunately, this is power windows/locks, (they're getting weak on BOTH counts), but it is a 6spd manual (granny + 5) and a manual T-case with manual hubs... That was what sold me, that and it already had the flatbed I wanted, was a dually and had both receiver and GN hitches... The only ay the bed could be better was if it was a Cannonball or a Hydra brand bale bed as those can be handy for a lot of things beyond hauling bales (which I also do a decent bit of)... They're awesome with a chain on each arm, connected to each side of a large log tong... Or, for skidding smaller trees...


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Numbers are a good thing I got some numbers from Stumpy on a after market kit for a 350/346. it is a nice cutting saw.


 yes it is! I ran it its real nice, great example of a ported husky!


----------



## cobey

talked to Steve (sawnami) tonight, he is in good spirits and hopes to get out of the hospital by thanksgiving,
he had some complications but is doing well, keep him in your prayers guys


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good deal! I need to give him a call.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> pdqdl do you still have the same #



Phone number? Sure. It hasn't changed for 25 years.


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> More than I wanted to pay... All diesels are high here. OBS trucks are reasonable, but are usually beat up pretty bad. Mine has 210K on the clock, a new turbo, clutch, hpop, lift pumps and A LOT of small issues/body damage and I still gave $8.5K for it...



I'm looking at a 1999 4x4 F-550 with a snowplow, Heston dump bed with the salt spreader built in, live hydraulics on the engine, and a 7.3 diesel with auto. Only 49K, but he wants $21K for it. The truck is pristine, but that still seems high.

If I had the money, I would buy it, but I haven't figured out how to do it yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> I'm looking at a 1999 4x4 F-550 with a snowplow, Heston dump bed with the salt spreader built in, live hydraulics on the engine, and a 7.3 diesel with auto. Only 49K, but he wants $21K for it. The truck is pristine, but that still seems high.
> 
> If I had the money, I would buy it, but I haven't figured out how to do it yet.


If you think that is hi go look at a new one with all the options you are looking at. I would guess the cab and chassis is 40k+. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Ford-F...fc822e&item=200990818862&pt=Commercial_Trucks


----------



## Hedgerow

I refuse to pay more just to pay more... I like diesels, but the cost of operation vs the benefits, just don't pencil out... Not even close...
Just the cost of oil changes is astounding... Then you have the fuel, and don't forget the additives you need to run in it because of the low sulphur diesel... 
Ugh....


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I refuse to pay more just to pay more... I like diesels, but the cost of operation vs the benefits, just don't pencil out... Not even close...
> Just the cost of oil changes is astounding... Then you have the fuel, and don't forget the additives you need to run in it because of the low sulphur diesel...
> Ugh....


I kinda sorta wanted a diesel pickup for a long time. Then fuel price went higher than gas and like you said maintenance is crazy high.


----------



## pdqdl

My V-10 F-550 engine has been great. No problems whatsoever. 

All my 7.3 diesels...a giant pain. Injectors...glow plugs...high pressure oil pump leaks, leaks, and more leaks...injector wiring in the valve gasket...turbocharger...turbocharger under warranty...heat riser not opening...it _never_ seems to quit. 

On the other hand, that V-10 only gets 10mpg.


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you think that is hi go look at a new one with all the options you are looking at. I would guess the cab and chassis is 40k+. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Ford-F...fc822e&item=200990818862&pt=Commercial_Trucks



Yeah, and that is with a POS 6.0 diesel engine. I understand those are worth much less than an older version with a 7.3. 

Did you notice the "newly installed" engine. That is because they are all for sale "recently rebuilt" and "new injectors" and "new this" and "new that". The word on the street is: don't buy a 6.0.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Yeah, and that is with a POS 6.0 diesel engine. I understand those are worth much less than an older version with a 7.3.
> 
> Did you notice the "newly installed" engine. That is because they are all for sale "recently rebuilt" and "new injectors" and "new this" and "new that". The word on the street is: don't buy a 6.0.


When they first came out, that word was right... BUT.......
It was, and still is, an engine with awesome potential... You just gotta be "in the know" on what to do to them after your purchase...
I really like the performance of the diesels, and MAY get one some day... BUT...
From a sheer numbers perspective, a fleet of 5.4's will cost you way less to own than the diesels... V-10's are fine, but use a lot of gas... Remember, few people ever pull a 15-25,000 pound gooseneck wherever they go.. Most times, the smaller gasser has plenty of poop to get the job done...
OH, and ford's latest diesel is a 6.4 Liter, and is solid as a rock...
Ford designed / Ford built... 
Not Navistar...
And has to use DEF (just adding more to the cost of operation) Thank you EPA.. )-:


----------



## tallfarmboy

Proud 6.0L owner here... 156,000 on the clock with original injectors, original head gaskets, original turbo, original HPOP... I did have to replace the Cam Sensor at 122,000 miles, and a leaking intercooler at 140,000. My next truck will be an EcoBoost Ford F-150, unless diesel decides to drop about $1.00/gallon sometime soon. 
I am a big Cummins fan... just don't care for all that stuff Dodge bolts on around it... LOL! I had an OBS 7.3L in a 1997. I really miss that truck, mainly because I could still work on it. 
The new 6.7L Ford built engines are supposed to be the Cat's Meow.... Just imagine how efficient a new diesel truck could be if the EPA kept their nose out of the manufacturers business. Diesel Particulate Filters STINK!


----------



## workshop

My son works for Ford here. Says the 6.7 is Ford built. 6.4 he believes is International.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl you should be able to find a 550 with a cummins then it will be $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> Proud 6.0L owner here... 156,000 on the clock with original injectors, original head gaskets, original turbo, original HPOP... I did have to replace the Cam Sensor at 122,000 miles, and a leaking intercooler at 140,000. My next truck will be an EcoBoost Ford F-150, unless diesel decides to drop about $1.00/gallon sometime soon.
> I am a big Cummins fan... just don't care for all that stuff Dodge bolts on around it... LOL! I had an OBS 7.3L in a 1997. I really miss that truck, mainly because I could still work on it.
> The new 6.7L Ford built engines are supposed to be the Cat's Meow.... Just imagine how efficient a new diesel truck could be if the EPA kept their nose out of the manufacturers business. Diesel Particulate Filters STINK!


I always hear the 20mpg thing tossed around, but nothing I've ever run got near that. What does your 6.0 get?


----------



## Steve NW WI

pdqdl said:


> I'm looking at a 1999 4x4 F-550 with a snowplow, Heston dump bed with the salt spreader built in, live hydraulics on the engine, and a 7.3 diesel with auto. Only 49K, but he wants $21K for it. The truck is pristine, but that still seems high.
> 
> If I had the money, I would buy it, but I haven't figured out how to do it yet.


Plow + spreader = rust. Its there, I guarantee it, just gotta look harder.


----------



## pdqdl

No, that truck was absolutely pristine. The dump/salt spreader bed is a neat contraption that has a sloped bottom and a conveyor built in. The conveyor is all rusted up, to be sure. 

To tell you the truth, it doesn't look like this truck ever got used, except perhaps by a supervisor. The goofy sloped dump bed probably kept it from being used in the summer time, and it really doesn't look like it was from an area where it snows much. I think the conveyor is rusted up because it hasn't been used enough to keep it loose. The rest of the truck looks like it has been parked in a garage.

I have worn out and replaced 3 salt trucks since 1982, and any number of conveyors on salt spreaders, so I'm not new at recognizing the wear.


----------



## Hedgerow

I put an oil filter full of used oil in the hot coals of the wood stove tonight...
It worked awesome!!!
I have discovered a way to get rid of about 40 gallons of used motor oil!!!
Burns hotter that crap too!!
Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
Don't tell the EPA...


----------



## pdqdl

I have always heard that you get some flexible copper tubing and run a very slow drip into the center of the fire. Regulated heat, you can turn it up and down, and it burns real clean in a hot stove.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> ...
> Don't tell the EPA...



It's ok. I have a waste oil burner, and I have had the Mo. Dept of Natural Resources out inspecting me for violations. If all your waste oil goes into the chimney; you are doing ok.

_Don't advertise that you will take waste oil! That leads to visits by the DNR._


----------



## old cookie

A guy I knew had a dripper on his stove in his shop.It hada valve on it to adjust,it sure did get his shop warm,and get rid of his used moteroil.There are some people that think that is about as bad a thing as you can do,but I am not one of them.It is just a good way to get rid of used moteroil.What else are you going to do with it.


----------



## pdqdl

Yep. That is what I was talking about.

The hotter it is inside your stove, the cleaner it will burn. Burning an open pan of oil will make a cloud of smoke, but a little drip into a roaring fire just adds more heat.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm gonna experiment with a larger metal container...
Seems to burn real hot and clean as long as the fire is hot enough already... The oil boils in the container, and only burns what boils out... 
Like steam... But flammable...
Voc's man...


----------



## cobey

the guy that helped me build my stove has one of them oil drippers on his, it works good


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> I always hear the 20mpg thing tossed around, but nothing I've ever run got near that. What does your 6.0 get?


Unloaded, driving 65 mph, I get every bit of 20 . I've got an Edge tuner in it, and I'm pretty happy with it. I almost always am towing a 5x10 cargo trailer, and I get 15-16 pulling that depending on the wind. 
When I bought my first diesel truck, diesel was cheaper than gasoline... Times have changed... 
Ol' Blue will probably get sold this year and a gas burner will take its place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body seen Jim around the last couple days.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh good morning it was 14 here this am


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen Jim around the last couple days.


 
Hi WKEND LUMBERJAK: Nope; can't say as I have lately. He's probably busy.
Cold 24* this morning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sagetown did you ever find the chain tentioner for your old pioneer.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen Jim around the last couple days.


 Morning gents, I'm still alive and kicking Kenneth.


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sagetown did you ever find the chain tentioner for your old pioneer.


Yeah; WKEND LUMBERJAK: Jim got one from DaddySixtySix (DSS), and sent it to me. It's cracked in the same place where mine broke off. I've been toying with it, and made some copies of it, but they're not spring steel like they should be.

p.s. Hey Jim, good to see ya.


----------



## workshop

Yep, was starting to get worried about you Jim. Hadn't heard from you in a while.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I try to check up on Jim regular. Geezers stick together.....................................................................


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna experiment with a larger metal container...
> Seems to burn real hot and clean as long as the fire is hot enough already... The oil boils in the container, and only burns what boils out...
> Like steam... But flammable...
> Voc's man...



Not a VOC, dude. The rules change when you drop that stuff onto cherry-hot coals.
(volatile organic compound)​
Put too much oil in, and you will form a dense cloud of boiling oil that might displace all the air in your stove. It could conceivably extinguish the flame from lack of oxygen. Depending on the design of your stove, you might fill up the entire exhaust stack with flammable oil/steam. If that goes up the flue burning (most likely), your chimney will begin to resemble a jet engine. Or...if you have a damper in the flue, it might start pouring out the air inlets.

Either scenario might get exciting.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Back when I was a lad, my grandpa burned drain oil in the coal stove at his machine shop. Tank sat next to the stove and had a valve to adjust the drip rate.

Sam Hassebrock was a renowned tinker.


----------



## Steve NW WI

pdqdl said:


> No, that truck was absolutely pristine. The dump/salt spreader bed is a neat contraption that has a sloped bottom and a conveyor built in. The conveyor is all rusted up, to be sure.
> 
> To tell you the truth, it doesn't look like this truck ever got used, except perhaps by a supervisor. The goofy sloped dump bed probably kept it from being used in the summer time, and it really doesn't look like it was from an area where it snows much. I think the conveyor is rusted up because it hasn't been used enough to keep it loose. The rest of the truck looks like it has been parked in a garage.
> 
> I have worn out and replaced 3 salt trucks since 1982, and any number of conveyors on salt spreaders, so I'm not new at recognizing the wear.



Must be nice living down south! Up here a truck that's been on plow and salt duty for 15 years is a rust bucket, no matter the brand. I swapped the plow off my 91 onto my 88 that had never been on a plow because the frame was ready to buckle on the 91 due to rust. The body's rotted on the 88, but the frame's solid yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Not a VOC, dude. The rules change when you drop that stuff onto cherry-hot coals.
> (volatile organic compound)​
> Put too much oil in, and you will form a dense cloud of boiling oil that might displace all the air in your stove. It could conceivably extinguish the flame from lack of oxygen. Depending on the design of your stove, you might fill up the entire exhaust stack with flammable oil/steam. If that goes up the flue burning (most likely), your chimney will begin to resemble a jet engine. Or...if you have a damper in the flue, it might start pouring out the air inlets.
> 
> Either scenario might get exciting.


If vaporizing / flamable oil ain't a VOC, then what is it???
It's an unburnt burnable until it reaches a flash point...
And I'm getting damn little smoke if any out the pipe...


----------



## pdqdl

"Volatile" is a chemistry term that is used to describe some of the physical properties of a compound.

ALL compounds, even minerals, have what is called "vapor pressure", which is what the pressure will equilibrate to if the compound is put into a total vacuum until the pressure adjusts due to evaporation or sublimation. The vapor pressure of compounds that evaporate quickly is rather high; sometimes higher than atmospheric pressure. Almost anything with a boiling temperature lower than water is considered volatile.

The real issue is that if it isn't "volatile" at room temperature, it generally isn't considered a VOC. Gasoline is, oil ain't.

As you are aware, put them on hot coals and you will get way more fire & heat out of the oil.


----------



## pdqdl

Steve NW WI said:


> Must be nice living down south! Up here a truck that's been on plow and salt duty for 15 years is a rust bucket, no matter the brand. I swapped the plow off my 91 onto my 88 that had never been on a plow because the frame was ready to buckle on the 91 due to rust. The body's rotted on the 88, but the frame's solid yet.



That is the mystery about the truck I am looking at. I just don't know what kind of place would ever have a salt truck and never drive it around in the snow.


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> "Volatile" is a chemistry term that is used to describe some of the physical properties of a compound.
> 
> ALL compounds, even minerals, have what is called "vapor pressure", which is what the pressure will equilibrate to if the compound is put into a total vacuum until the pressure adjusts due to evaporation or sublimation. The vapor pressure of compounds that evaporate quickly is rather high; sometimes higher than atmospheric pressure. Almost anything with a boiling temperature lower that water is considered volatile.
> 
> The real issue is that if it isn't "volatile" at room temperature, it generally isn't considered a VOC. Gasoline is, oil ain't.
> 
> As you are aware, put them on hot coals and you will get way more fire & heat out of the oil.


Ok... Question...
We use ink... That at room temperature, is stable...
When we heat it, the solvents "evaporate".. We are said to be emitting VOC's..
What gives???


----------



## pdqdl

Are you referring to a printing process of some sort?

Inks usually have VOC's included specifically because they make the ink soft and gooey, yet will still dry out when printed onto paper. The oil base of the ink may not be too volatile, but some of the stuff in it is. If it evaporates at room temperature, you can count on it being called volatile. Basically, if you can smell the solvent, it will be a VOC. Water based inks may have some volatility (water does evaporate), but water does not qualify as "organic".

Some examples: 
Dry ice...Extremely volatile, but does not qualify as an organic compound.
Water... not an organic compound, and not really too volatile.
Acetone...terribly volatile, and very "organic".
Benzene...this is the stuff that inspires many hydrocarbon respirator requirements. Not really very volatile, but it is considered quite the health risk.
Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCB's)...organic, but not at all volatile. Supposed to be bad for you, the real problem is the persistence in the environment. Persistence and high volatility are seldom found together in one compound. Prior to the EPA banning them, PCB's used to be a significant part of some inks.

Pretty much all the elements of ink that are intended to evaporate will be VOC's. If they were not volatile, they would not dry out, and the printer would find a different ink.​


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> I'm looking at a 1999 4x4 F-550 with a snowplow, Heston dump bed with the salt spreader built in, live hydraulics on the engine, and a 7.3 diesel with auto. Only 49K, but he wants $21K for it. The truck is pristine, but that still seems high.
> 
> If I had the money, I would buy it, but I haven't figured out how to do it yet.


That would be nice, except for the auto part (for me anyway). The 7.3's are like Harleys in that they tend to mark their territory. A lot. But they are very long lasting engines once you install a good bypass filters on the oil system and the coolant system. The 6.0s can be gold after the EGRs are deleted, headstuds instaled, and a few other things done. A larger investment? Yes. BUT, you tend to be able to buy them much more cheaply (relatively speaking) than their 7.3 forbears, in equal condition/miles. It still costs the same, but you end up investing the difference in making the 6.0s the trucks that they should have been from the factory. I really wanted a -450 or -550, but I was lucky to get what I did. A friend has a nice '07 -450 reg cab 4x4 , with a 10' cannonball dump/bale bed. There might be 30K on it. Eventually it might fall into my lap for an unfortunately commensurate sum of money, but it has been flawless and impeccably maintained, so we'll see. It s a torqueshift 5spd auto which I could learn to live with as they tend to be stronger/more reliable (with factory parts) than the 4R100's or E4OD's... Now put in a BTS (Brian's Truck Shop) built 4R100 and that's a horse of a different color.

Now Hedge is mostly right with the cost/maintenance part vs the gassers, but when you're trying to pull a 16-20' dump trailer, 20-30' flatbed, or 40' bale hauler tube trailer that's where the V10 or the Powerstroke shines (Duramaxes, Cummins, 8.1 V8s and Dodge V10s as well). After that you have to decide, which is the lesser of 2 evils, maintenance costs (with great longevity and better mileage) or horrible mileage (with decent maintenance costs and ok longevity). It's all relative. If I had the funds to buy trucks decently often I might go after a V10, as the 5.4 I had in my last F-350 was a dog for the tasks I wanted it to do, unless you drove it like a Ferrari as it had little power below 3.5K rpm. I like having torque right off of idle. If I could build the truck I wanted, (and I'm a Chevy person by heart) it would be an '05-'06 -450 or -550 Crew Cab, 4x4, 6spd stick with a de-epa'ed 6.7 Cummins and a PTO driven winch. That would be a great wood truck for me (provided stake sides and a GN hitch). Airbags would also be a nice addition as they tend to smooth out the ride a bit, especially when pushing near gross.


----------



## Oliver1655

While in the army spend many winters thankful for the drip fired stoves which used diesel fuel. If you cut the diesel with 25% gas it burnt much better. Now you have me thinking; I have the option of adding a water heating loop in my shop wood burner, what if I used one of the openings to run a drip tube, ...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I do wonder how hard it would be to install a drip feeder to the stove that I'm putting in my barn. With 4 vehicles a 4-wheeler and a pro-grade ZT mower, used motor oil isn't hard to come by at my house. Plus I know of a few auto shops which may sell it for relatively nothing by the barrel... I have seen some waste oil fired forced air heaters and they are awesome (except when the filter screens on the pickup tubes plug up) which tends to put a hitch in their get along... I also want to put a heater loop around the flue to try to warm some water for me when I'm working on saws in the cold.


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Question...
> We use ink... That at room temperature, is stable...
> When we heat it, the solvents "evaporate".. We are said to be emitting VOC's..
> What gives???


 

I believe by heating the ink you speed up the process of releasing the VOC from the ink into the air. 

An example of VOC is formaldehyde, with a boiling point of –19 °C (–2 °F), slowly exiting paint and getting into the air.

Burning your own used oil is allowed. Common for bigger truck shops to have an oil heater. I thought about having one but don't produce enough oil. Only 100 gallons in a year with 5 Dodge Cummins trucks. But I do have about 300 gallons on hand now in a 350 gallon tot to get rid of.

The old army drip heaters were scary to get lit. I almost burnt my eyebrows off getting one going.


----------



## diggers_dad

Locust Cutter said:


> I do wonder how hard it would be to install a drip feeder to the stove that I'm putting in my barn. With 4 vehicles a 4-wheeler and a pro-grade ZT mower, used motor oil isn't hard to come by at my house. Plus I know of a few auto shops which may sell it for relatively nothing by the barrel... I have seen some waste oil fired forced air heaters and they are awesome (except when the filter screens on the pickup tubes plug up) which tends to put a hitch in their get along... I also want to put a heater loop around the flue to try to warm some water for me when I'm working on saws in the cold.



One of the places I used to work used an oil burning set up with the wood stove. They used a metal 5 gallon bucket and soldered a piece of copper tubing about 1" up on the side with a 1/4" brass valve. From the brass valve they used an old piece of brake line to run into the top of the pot-bellied stove used to heat the shop. There were a couple of small openings on the stove where the brake line could fit through. The bucket with the motor oil was placed about shoulder high on a nearby shelf. The copper line was soldered in off of the bottom of the bucket so any contaminants would fall to the bottom and not clog the line. 

As long as the fire was hot and the drip wasn't too aggressive it worked great. We only got the stove glowing hot twice while I was there over several winters. It buckled the sides a little bit the second time. 

dd


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I believe by heating the ink you speed up the process of releasing the VOC from the ink into the air.
> 
> An example of VOC is formaldehyde, with a boiling point of –19 °C (–2 °F), slowly exiting paint and getting into the air.
> 
> Burning your own used oil is allowed. Common for bigger truck shops to have an oil heater. I thought about having one but don't produce enough oil. Only 100 gallons in a year with 5 Dodge Cummins trucks. But I do have about 300 gallons on hand now in a 350 gallon tot to get rid of.
> 
> The old army drip heaters were scary to get lit. I almost burnt my eyebrows off getting one going.


I forgot that's sorta what you do, isn't it Doug?? Monitor that stuff??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving . I looked at the thermo. at 6:00 it was 17.


----------



## Oliver1655

Shucks I only got down to 24 degrees.


----------



## sunfish

19 here this morning. Burning a fair bit of wood for November this year!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Howdy southerners! Its a nice 13 degree morning and I am going ice fishing today, hope to catch some Northerns. Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sagetown

Hello Folks: Got this thief red handed. Stealing my House Sparrow Bait.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Glad it's you and not me.

Now I understand why geezers go south for the winter.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I got to take out a small Hackleberry cluster yesterday. It was a bit over a cord all-together and with the 5 ton trailer it was on, the new truck didn't know it was back there. I could get used to this!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning, Monday s are for the birds.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning, Monday s are for the birds.


So are holidays...
I'm sick of driving...
I did, however, get to drop the biggest Ash tree I've ever seen Friday while in MI...
It made the greatest whump I've ever heard when it hit the ground... EAB killed tree...


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, MI ??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

o


Hedgerow said:


> So are holidays...
> I'm sick of driving...
> I did, however, get to drop the biggest Ash tree I've ever seen Friday while in MI...
> It made the greatest whump I've ever heard when it hit the ground... EAB killed tree...




Other than the driving sounds like you had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> So are holidays...
> I'm sick of driving...
> I did, however, get to drop the biggest Ash tree I've ever seen Friday while in MI...
> It made the greatest whump I've ever heard when it hit the ground... EAB killed tree...


You know the drill.... Where are the pics?
AND, you better have left that EAB wood up there!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

tallfarmboy said:


> You know the drill.... Where are the pics?
> AND, you better have left that EAB wood up there!



I'll bet head some saw chips in his pocket....


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> You know the drill.... Where are the pics?
> AND, you better have left that EAB wood up there!


That's all we cut... There's dead Ash trees everywhere you look on my uncles place... Dumped 6 or 7 of them..
And yes... Wood all is being burned as we speak...
In Michigan... 
I wish I would have gotten pics... But didn't happen... I'm a bad chronicler...


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> I forgot that's sorta what you do, isn't it Doug?? Monitor that stuff??




Yes Hedge testing emissions is my full time job. I have tested many printers. Doing a large corn boiler soon. Once they get it fixed again. 



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallfarmboy

Hedgerow said:


> That's all we cut... There's dead Ash trees everywhere you look on my uncles place... Dumped 6 or 7 of them..
> And yes... Wood all is being burned as we speak...
> In Michigan...
> I wish I would have gotten pics... But didn't happen... I'm a bad chronicler...


I LOVE splitting ash with a splitting maul... Easiest splitting wood I know.


----------



## Hedgerow

tallfarmboy said:


> I LOVE splitting ash with a splitting maul... Easiest splitting wood I know.


They like burning dead Ash up there a lot too...
Cause they never get ahead on their supply.. 

Cut it one week, burn it the next... And they seem to be getting away with it.. 
We processed up 6 dump trailer loads that day...
It was actually a pretty good time.. Farm boss party.. Seems that's the only saw any of those fellas know of..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> They like burning dead Ash up there a lot too...
> Cause they never get ahead on their supply..
> 
> Cut it one week, burn it the next... And they seem to be getting away with it..
> We processed up 6 dump trailer loads that day...
> It was actually a pretty good time.. Farm boss party.. Seems that's the only saw any of those fellas know of..


Them farm bosses are all we got round here. Sad thing is the owners have never ran anything else........ so they think there grrrrreat!


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody. I've nailed down the location for Charity Cut III. The camp, same place as the second one. For those that have not been there get with me and I will shoot you directions.
If everyone will PM me a contact number I would appreciate it just in case the weather doesn't cooperate. I understand we are looking at freezing rain, sleet and snow through Saturday so if ground conditions are bad next week we will postpone it. I don't want my friends sliding around and tearing up vehicles. I will update as conditions change. 
Thanks guys
Steve


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> They like burning dead Ash up there a lot too...
> Cause they never get ahead on their supply..
> 
> Cut it one week, burn it the next... And they seem to be getting away with it..
> We processed up 6 dump trailer loads that day...
> It was actually a pretty good time.. Farm boss party.. Seems that's the only saw any of those fellas know of..



Damnedest thing ain't it. Burn enough green wood in a winter that would pretty near last 2 if it was good and dry. This is the voice of experience talking. It wasn't that many years ago that I HAD to cut a pickup load every week, just cause that's what it took to stay warm. Before I joined here, I was a tree to stove guy, and I'd bet I burned 15 cords a year. Dry wood got that down to 10 or less, now with a newfangled stove, I'll likely burn 6 or so this winter...

I spent a lot more time with a chimney brush in hand back then too.

Almost forgot, cut most of it with the almighty Farm Boss too!


----------



## sawnami

Steve NW WI said:


> Damnedest thing ain't it. Burn enough green wood in a winter that would pretty near last 2 if it was good and dry. This is the voice of experience talking. It wasn't that many years ago that I HAD to cut a pickup load every week, just cause that's what it took to stay warm. Before I joined here, I was a tree to stove guy, and I'd bet I burned 15 cords a year. Dry wood got that down to 10 or less, now with a newfangled stove, I'll likely burn 6 or so this winter...
> 
> I spent a lot more time with a chimney brush in hand back then too.
> 
> Almost forgot, cut most of it with the almighty Farm Boss too!


 
Reminds me when I was a kid in North MO. 90% of the wood we burned was ash and hickory. Not much oak in our area. Splitting frozen green ash made me feel like Superman. I remember one time cutting in the river bottom and it warmed up enough for the "bottom to fall out" of our path in and out. Ended pulling out half the load out of the 54 Ford p/u and throwing it in the tracks for traction to get out. That was a long day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks,winter is finally here,already reached the high for today,39,20's for the next week or so.
Cut a nice load of dead hedge yesterday,hope to get it split and stacked this morning. I'm still short of good dry wood, but this will cover me untill I can get back for some more.
Good to hear from you Steve, hope the rehab is coming along ok.


----------



## sawnami

I feel great. Went into work Monday to help with some issues. They were surprised to see me 7 days after surgery. My PT went haywire when I told her what I did. Next time I won't tell her.


----------



## john taliaferro

we got an old oil injector in the side of a wood furnace at the shop . We pump the dirty oil threw the used filters , then burn the diryt ones in a 6x6 pot i made to set in front of the burner ,can put brake fulid in it or other . Takes 4' wet wood to white ash and nailes from palletts along with empty filter cans in scrap steel .


----------



## john taliaferro

I tried peanut oil once and burned the paint off the door , now we use a gallon or so to clean the inside of [bertha] makes it look like polished stainless inside .


----------



## workshop

Hey Steve, glad everything turned out good with the hip job, just be careful for a while. OK?


----------



## Showme

sawnami said:


> Reminds me when I was a kid in North MO. 90% of the wood we burned was ash and hickory. Not much oak in our area. Splitting frozen green ash made me feel like Superman. I remember one time cutting in the river bottom and it warmed up enough for the "bottom to fall out" of our path in and out. Ended pulling out half the load out of the 54 Ford p/u and throwing it in the tracks for traction to get out. That was a long day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


So how you doing after the surgery? Hope you've got a good report.


----------



## Showme

I should read the rest of the posts before I post! Steve, glad you're doing well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks,winter is finally here,already reached the high for today,39,20's for the next week or so.
> Cut a nice load of dead hedge yesterday,hope to get it split and stacked this morning. I'm still short of good dry wood, but this will cover me untill I can get back for some more.
> Good to hear from you Steve, hope the rehab is coming along ok.



Yes it is glad I have several sticks of dry osage orange in my stack of burnables.




sawnami said:


> I feel great. Went into work Monday to help with some issues. They were surprised to see me 7 days after surgery. My PT went haywire when I told her what I did. Next time I won't tell her.




Some times doctors are over reactive Glad you are doing great.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I got that load of hedge splt and about 80% of it stacked,will finish it up tomorrow. They say there is a chance of snow tomorrow night, I hate that four letter word.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The three letter word is worse ICE.


----------



## workshop

I've cut in snow and 10 degree temps before. 10 degrees I can handle, snow not so much.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning men It is a bit chilly.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning men It is a bit chilly.


Below 50 in our attached garage. Saw repair is suspended.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth,Carl, 15 degrees here this morning and might make it to 20 later. Need another cup of coffee before I go out and stoke the stove.
Kenneth, I'm realy sorry we couldn't get together last saturday,went to Iowa and stayed a few days.
Carl, I'll try and call you later and tell about my newest purchase.


----------



## sunfish

Need to stay near the stove for a few days.

It's early for this kind of Cold Blast! 

.


----------



## Chris J.

I'm watching the front move in as I'm typing this. We're going to get cold, but our side of town probably won't see much of the freezing temps. Living about 30 miles from the Gulf Coast has it's benefits......sometimes.

The hack kept me away from AS for quite a while; what's the news on the GTG? From what I've read the weather might cause it to be rescheduled.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Need to stay near the stove for a few days.
> 
> It's early for this kind of Cold Blast!
> 
> .


Levi's rockin the shop stove...


----------



## sunfish

That's cool, Hedge!

I got two stoves rockin in the shop!


----------



## Hedgerow

Chris J. said:


> I'm watching the front move in as I'm typing this. We're going to get cold, but our side of town probably won't see much of the freezing temps. Living about 30 miles from the Gulf Coast has it's benefits......sometimes.
> 
> The hack kept me away from AS for quite a while; what's the news on the GTG? From what I've read the weather might cause it to be rescheduled.


No GTG scheduled at this time... Waiting for spring...


----------



## john taliaferro

Sitting here trying to come up with a reason to go some where so i can play in the old brown truck . But glad i don't have to drive to Carthage . We got ice with 2'' of snow on top


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Sitting here trying to come up with a reason to go some where so i can play in the old brown truck . But glad i don't have to drive to Carthage . We got ice with 2'' of snow on top


I'm still at the plant..
Just looking forward to the drive home...
Should be a bit slower than usual...


----------



## Showme

Just fired up a new 2253 J-red that TLandrum messed with, I'm pretty impressed with the throttle response. I'm anxious to get it in some wood. That looks like it may be a few days a way considering the weather.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth,Carl, 15 degrees here this morning and might make it to 20 later. Need another cup of coffee before I go out and stoke the stove.
> Kenneth, I'm realy sorry we couldn't get together last saturday,went to Iowa and stayed a few days.
> Carl, I'll try and call you later and tell about my newest purchase.



I don't get a call


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I'm still at the plant..
> Just looking forward to the drive home...
> Should be a bit slower than usual...



Sounds like you could be right. Have you made it yet.opcorn:opcorn:


Showme said:


> Just fired up a new 2253 J-red that TLandrum messed with, I'm pretty impressed with the throttle response. I'm anxious to get it in some wood. That looks like it may be a few days a way considering the weather.




I might have to take it out any way regardless of the weather.


----------



## Showme

Well I think you're right. I've got a blow down within walking distance that could provide some firewood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is more fun when you get out in the cold with a new tool(toy).


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I'm still at the plant..
> Just looking forward to the drive home...
> Should be a bit slower than usual...[/quote/) be careful


----------



## cobey

be careful Matt!!


----------



## cobey

got my wood stove running in the shed, man its warm, still learning about keeping it from getting to hot/ or too cool
im gonna get one of the thermometer that goes on the stove pipe


----------



## Hedgerow

Made it home with the new addition.. 
I need 2 stoves in the shop!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Made it home with the new addition..
> I need 2 stoves in the shop!!


 How bad was the drive home?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey matt, i got those saws, xl12 and sxl, i was telling you about. unfortunately the first leg of the delivery didn't work out so i'm reverting to usps. thanks a bunch. jerry
this is one time i'm glad to be where i am rather than where i'd normally be. you guys keep the stoves stoked and the wood dry for the next week or so.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> How bad was the drive home?


It was terrible for the first 40 miles... Then got better on 96... Didn't get too much by the house...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Made it home with the new addition..
> I need 2 stoves in the shop!!


 is the new addition a new stove?


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> got my wood stove running in the shed, man its warm, still learning about keeping it from getting to hot/ or too cool
> im gonna get one of the thermometer that goes on the stove pipe


Kinda like this?







I'll send it to you if it will work. 

Mine has got go a " little " warmer on the Buck 91


----------



## Oliver1655

For those like John who want to play, check with Workshop for the particulars about _*Charity Wood Cut III *_coming up on Dec 14th weather permitting. opcorn: It will be around 15 miles East of Ozark. We have been having around a dozen folks show up at each of the previous cuts.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send it to you if it will work.
> 
> Mine has got go a " little " warmer on the Buck 91


Those work real good I have one on my stove pipe they are good to have. Steve is the hip still doing good? Just heard on the radio * - 10 " of snow for Springfield today. It is 12* here


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Made it home with the new addition..
> I need 2 stoves in the shop!!



Is Levi going to have an early Christmas?


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Those work real good I have one on my stove pipe they are good to have. Steve is the hip still doing good? Just heard on the radio * - 10 " of snow for Springfield today. It is 12* here


 
Still feeling great Kenneth. Doing some projects in the basement to pass the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is great Steve.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, 12 degrees here also Kenneth, no snow or ice. It didn't take me long to go out and stoke the stove earlier.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I didn't have to go out to stoke the stove but did go out to start my wife's' bus so it could warm up. It was a little sluggish to start she forgot to plug it in.


----------



## john taliaferro

I pushed the button on Her remote start , does that count .


----------



## Homelite410

Lol we had 3 deg........


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Lol we had 3 deg........


 What was the temperature in the outhouse?


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> What was the temperature in the outhouse?


Maybe 10


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send it to you if it will work.
> 
> Mine has got go a " little " warmer on the Buck 91


 cool!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

john taliaferro said:


> I pushed the button on Her remote start , does that count .


Okay. this time.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is Levi going to have an early Christmas?


No.. He has to wait... 
The addition was a blue 7900..
Got it from my bud in WI...


----------



## sam-tip

Just drove from Fort Smith to Carthage this morning. Real bad in Arkansas. worst by Fayetteville. No plows out in Arkansas. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Just drove from Fort Smith to Carthage this morning. Real bad in Arkansas. worst by Fayetteville. No plows out in Arkansas.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Yup... You should see less as you drive north...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

real men don't need no stinking plows


----------



## sam-tip

jerrycmorrow said:


> real men don't need no stinking plows




But the cars do need plows. Roads are way better after after Carthage. 

Weird driving in the ice storm last night. Not many people had power. Very dark south of Fort Smith. Saw about 300 utility vehicles go south.





Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Fellas it is a great day!! My step dad had an 029 super very minty and he ran my 2260 the other day....... long story short there is a 2253 on the way to his house.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas it is a great day!! My step dad had an 029 super very minty and he ran my 2260 the other day....... long story short there is a 2253 on the way to his house.


He has seen the light...


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas it is a great day!! My step dad had an 029 super very minty and he ran my 2260 the other day....... long story short there is a 2253 on the way to his house.


It sometimes takes awhile, but most guys will see the light.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas it is a great day!! My step dad had an 029 super very minty and he ran my 2260 the other day....... long story short there is a 2253 on the way to his house.


 yep the new husky/jreds are the stuff!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas it is a great day!! My step dad had an 029 super very minty and he ran my 2260 the other day....... long story short there is a 2253 on the way to his house.



Jonsered the cure for the Cream Sickle Flu.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jonsered the cure for the Cream Sickle Flu.


 
hi Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hi Cobey. Got you pictures of the wood burner looks good.


----------



## cobey

thanks, learning new stuff all the time  got to get it painted soon


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jonsered the cure for the Cream Sickle Flu.


 And the greatest part is when he's done with it I get first dibs on it!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> And the greatest part is when he's done with it I get first dibs on it!


You could have sold that ghastly 460 of mine to him...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You could have sold that ghastly 460 of mine to him...


 He's not exactly a chainsaw guy I wanted to get him into something that was powerful and reliable and affordable. I modded the muffler on his 029 and advanced the timing but I didn't tighten the flywheel nut enough and we shared the key. He took it to a place and put a used flywheel and another muffler on it because it was too loud. When he got it back he called me and said bud this thing won't run right. I just happen to have the 2260 with me and I let him run a while I worked on his pile of crap. 

I think that all it took for him was to get a different saw in his hands with some power. He came from the mentality of stihls the best because that's what everybody runs.................


----------



## 67L36Driver

I know Kenneth, Cobey, Steve and Jerry have my cell number by now. If any of you other 'ner-do-wells' want it, you can pick it up from them or just visit my one of my many C'list adds.

*'ner-do-wells' = *Blondie's discription of the company I keep.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I know Kenneth, Cobey, Steve and Jerry have my cell number by now. If any of you other 'ner-do-wells' want it, you can pick it up from them or just visit my one of my many C'list adds.
> 
> *'ner-do-wells' = *Blondie's discription of the company I keep.


 I gived it to workshop Steve


----------



## bigtuna

Hey fellas. been a while ive got a couple questions for somebody. does jred have a comparable saw to the 346xp . thanks guys. oh ya dont forget to bring in the little brass monkey tonight.


----------



## sunfish

bigtuna said:


> Hey fellas. been a while ive got a couple questions for somebody. does jred have a comparable saw to the 346xp . thanks guys. oh ya dont forget to bring in the little brass monkey tonight.


550xp replaced the 346xp and the Jred 2253 same as the 550xp on the inside. All Very Good saws!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

bigtuna said:


> Hey fellas. been a while ive got a couple questions for somebody. does jred have a comparable saw to the 346xp . thanks guys. oh ya dont forget to bring in the little brass monkey tonight.



yes it would be a 2153 I believe.


----------



## SawTroll

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> yes it would be a 2153 I believe.



Yes;
NE346xp = 2153 (50cc)
OE346xp = 2147 (45cc).


----------



## Homelite410

SawTroll said:


> Yes;
> NE346xp = 2153 (50cc)
> OE346xp = 2147 (45cc).


Yup  029 killers


----------



## workshop

Well guys, ground conditions right now are junk! Not sure but between 4 and 8 inches of fluffy white stuff on the ground. Normally this would be gone in 2 or 3 days. But temps are not forecast to get up to the freezing point until Thursday. Unless a miracle happens Charity Cut III may be postponed until better conditions prevail. I would hate for somebody to slide off into a tree. Or if the tree's didn't stop you, the river would. I will keep everyone updated and probably make a decision by Monday. I hate to put a damper on it but I have to think of my friends safety first. 
Steve


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> I know Kenneth, Cobey, Steve and Jerry have my cell number by now. If any of you other 'ner-do-wells' want it, you can pick it up from them or just visit my one of my many C'list adds.
> 
> *'ner-do-wells' = *Blondie's discription of the company I keep.


carl, did you get my text?


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl, did you get my text?



Not unless the number ends in 8354. Got something about wood heat......................................................


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Not unless the number ends in 8354. Got something about wood heat......................................................


actually i meant did you get my "conversation" regarding the 925


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> actually i meant did you get my "conversation" regarding the 925



Well I just added to the "conversation" (P.M.?) or, at least I tried.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks. It is a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## awol

Thermometer says its 6 degrees, but that sun sure does feel good!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes it does. I was going to pick up a load of hedge this morning. But I think it can wait till it warms up 10..


----------



## awol

Do you all have any of the white stuff up that way?


----------



## Homelite410

Thought you all would get a chuckle on how I keep my shop warm!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning folks. It is a beautiful sunny day.


But, no where near warm enuff.

The sunshine do help with S.A.D. (seasonal affected disorder).


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Well I just added to the "conversation" (P.M.?) or, at least I tried.


you, in fact, did. so did i


----------



## pdqdl

tallfarmboy said:


> Proud 6.0L owner here... 156,000 on the clock with original injectors, original head gaskets, original turbo, original HPOP... I did have to replace the Cam Sensor at 122,000 miles, and a leaking intercooler at 140,000. ...



I went to auction today...I have too many broken trucks, and needed one real bad for the impending snow removal. $19,850.00 later, I have a truck now. 

2003 Ford F-450 (pristine cab, engine, & frame), dump bed (dump bed is a little rusty), excellent 9' Meyers snowplow, and a stainless salt spreader. Only 50K miles, it is really clean all over but *it has the much feared 6.0 diesel!* 

The tires and the batteries look like they came with the truck when it was new; we spent the whole afternoon going over all the connections and getting the spreader running and loosened up. Apart from the bad batteries, the only thing we have had to fix is a teeny little solenoid that starts the spreader engine.

So...did I do ok?


----------



## Showme

I guess the "did I do OK" is more a question of will it pay out. If so you did OK.


----------



## 67L36Driver

16 degrees and blowing light snow. 42 degrees in the garage.

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,Like Carl just posted 16 degrees and light snow. I need about two more cups of coffee before I go out and stoke the stove.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl Its 21 with a light snow here. been up since 6. 75 in the house 60 in the basement.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning souddern brudders! 15 outside 72 inside moderate snow!! 83 in basement!


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody. I'm sorry to say that the charity cut scheduled for the 14th of December has been canceled due to unsafe conditions. If everybody is up for one in January I will see which weekends I'm not on call and schedule from there .
Hopefully it won't snow. I'll post in a few days on which weekend.
Thanks everybody for the help and friendship.
Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

Something going on out in the Gallatin, Mo. area? Vintage chainsaw street races or sumptin' similar to the TV show?

Fellow from Gallitin carried off two more of my saws today.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I went deer hunting the other day... I guess it worked out ok...


----------



## Locust Cutter




----------



## Locust Cutter

I am truly blessed and lucky. I never dreamed that I'd have the fortune to come across a buck like this one. He will be going on the wall to compliment my late F.I.L's 10pt'er.


----------



## old cookie

That sure is a nice buck locusttt cutter.How much did he weigh?


----------



## Locust Cutter

old cookie said:


> That sure is a nice buck locusttt cutter.How much did he weigh?



Not sure around 170# I think. Whatever he weighed, he filled 2x 2x2x2' boxes, one of ground packages and the other of steaks/roasts and strap. Each box was around 55lbs. Now I'm really looking forward to Doe season in January as another similar size deer would be nice in the freezer. I'm still wanting to go to Oklahoma and go hog hunting. I'd like to have 1-2 hogs in the freezer and a bit more beef or elk. My goal is a deep-freeze full of protein. I did just help a friend slaughter some homegrown turkeys, which weighed 49 and 52lbs respectively. We cooked half of one for Thanksgiving and still had A LOT of leftovers... The other half and another whole bird are in the freezer now. I am very happy!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nice ten pointer!

An old picture from when I was without a truck.




Just a small doe. The vet got used as an off road vehicle a few times.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows the weather this morning. Carl


----------



## 67L36Driver

Earlier it was 3 degrees. Now it is 0.

Another day hunkered inside for this geezer.


----------



## Locust Cutter

It's damn nippy in Udall. I was in the barn earlier this morning, (I work nights and the convert to days on my "off days", then convert back), cleaning/servicing saws and after doing some cleaning/rearranging and saw work, my finger were about numb and that was while running the kerosene heater. I still have to get the flue, supporting brackets, floor shield and ducting picked up for my new barn stove. After that, the stove will have it's own dedicated Hedge supply. Apparently it's 14 degrees out right now. Hi Kenneth!


----------



## Oliver1655

A cool 20 degrees in Clinton, Mo at 4:15am. 

I'm in a similar position on one of my shop stoves I'm installing. I need a 6" high temp roof flange/gasket but it is on order at the local Amish supplier. I could get one somewhere else but it would be much higher. It should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## sam-tip

Zero here this morning. Did not put enought wood in last night. Fire was out at 5am

Nice deer!


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## john taliaferro

sam-tip said:


> Zero here this morning. Did not put enought wood in last night. Fire was out at 5am
> 
> Nice deer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Thats a good way to get fired.


----------



## pdqdl

pdqdl said:


> I went to auction today...I have too many broken trucks, and needed one real bad for the impending snow removal. $19,850.00 later, I have a truck now.
> 
> 2003 Ford F-450 (pristine cab, engine, & frame), dump bed (dump bed is a little rusty), excellent 9' Meyers snowplow, and a stainless salt spreader. Only 50K miles, it is really clean all over but *it has the much feared 6.0 diesel!*
> ...



That truck saved my business in this last snow. My other salt truck had a bad transmission repair and was inoperable. Thank goodness it snowed on a Sunday.

None of my customers knows what a screwed up operation I am running...they think everything was done on schedule.


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, I went deer hunting the other day... I guess it worked out ok...



If your goal was to slaughter Bambi...the pics say it all, don't they?
If only to get out of the house and sit in the woods by yourself; I guess it would be hard for that to go wrong.

BTW: Bambi was a whiner; he contributed to the demise of his parents. He needs to get shot just for stripping all the bark off the trees in the winter time.


----------



## MiracleRepair

Hard to see but 14 pt Old buck.


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like you guys scored some dandy's this deer season...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man a lot was posted today. Congratulations to al the successful hunters. glad things worked out on snow removal ,Old geezers wishing for warm weather.. not for several days, need a bigger firebox. It was the coldest 20* in Joplin that I can remember.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, when it's this cold keeping that old stove of mine stoked is like feeding a nest of baby robins.


----------



## workshop

I have got to get me a stove for the shop and one for the house, I miss wood heat.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents, when it's this cold keeping that old stove of mine stoked is like feeding a nest of baby robins.


 evening Jim.



workshop said:


> I have got to get me a stove for the shop and one for the house, I miss wood heat.


wood heat is hard to beat.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents, when it's this cold keeping that old stove of mine stoked is like feeding a nest of baby robins.


When u get up at 4 this time......... put Mo wood in..............

Nice to chat with ya tonight!


----------



## old cookie

did you ever notice ,when it is 60 degrease outside you look at the wood pile and say ,I will never burn all of that this year.then you look at it when it is 5 and you think I am going to run out of wood .


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> did you ever notice ,when it is 60 degrease outside you look at the wood pile and say ,I will never burn all of that this year.then you look at it when it is 5 and you think I am going to run out of wood .


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

5 degrees,stoked the stove,out of coffee,going to bed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

old cookie said:


> did you ever notice ,when it is 60 degrease outside you look at the wood pile and say ,I will never burn all of that this year.then you look at it when it is 5 and you think I am going to run out of wood .



I know the feeling..


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,12 degrees,stoked the stove,made a fresh pot of coffee and thinking about going back to bed.


----------



## Oliver1655

I had 14 degrees at 4am. We didn't get much more than 1/2" of the snow - not that I am complaining. 

I still haven't got the sliding doors for my shop addition built. Tracks are up & since Charity Cut III has been postponed, I hope to have them up this weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, they got the snow off 96 hwy..
Nice for a change...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, it's 28F here tonight. Got the fire stoked with Hedge and Mulberry. Killed a cup of coffee and I get to leave for work in about 20. I've got a cord going out this coming Thursday and them I'm out of sell-able wood until next season and I've had people calling me out of the blue, friends of customers asking for wood. This is about too turn into work...Oh well. Now it's time to buy a few trailers, a S.S. and hopefully a minty 075 from a local dealer as the funds allow. Then all I really need is a 30-50hp tractor or a skid steer and I'll be all out of excuses for not doing more!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, it's 28F here tonight. Got the fire stoked with Hedge and Mulberry. Killed a cup of coffee and I get to leave for work in about 20. I've got a cord going out this coming Thursday and them I'm out of sell-able wood until next season and I've had people calling me out of the blue, friends of customers asking for wood. This is about too turn into work...Oh well. Now it's time to buy a few trailers, a S.S. and hopefully a minty 075 from a local dealer as the funds allow. Then all I really need is a 30-50hp tractor or a skid steer and I'll be all out of excuses for not doing more!


I can give you a few more after you run out... 
I can cut 50 cord a year if I don't have to... But as soon as I feel like I have to, I don't wanna... I've started hoarding more than selling...


----------



## sawnami

Hey Kenneth, this is right by you. Looks very nice in pic--65cc. 
http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4238809591.html


----------



## 67L36Driver

5:00 a.m. and the temp. is 28 deg.. Beats the hell out of the single digits we been having. Maybe it will get over 50 in the garage so I can tinker with the Remy from Cobey today.

Need a Lombard auto-oiler check valve to fix it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth, this is right by you. Looks very nice in pic--65cc.
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4238809591.html


Remington PL-5 or SL-11, 65cc. Nice cosmetics.
F.W.I.W.: I sold a running model 18/SL-11 to a fellow last month for 60 USD.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth, this is right by you. Looks very nice in pic--65cc.
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4238809591.html


Steve you aren't helping. I have picked up a Jonsered 630 ,2051 x 2, 2054 ,homelite 410, david Bradley and a box of new chain and some NOS.parts. It is a nice looking saw tobad they didn't post a #..You want I should try to get it for you.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning Kenneth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Mike .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve you aren't helping. I have picked up a Jonsered 630 ,2051 x 2, 2054 ,homelite 410, david Bradley and a box of new chain and some NOS.parts. It is a nice looking saw tobad they didn't post a #..You want I should try to get it for you.


ken, if steve doesn't want it i may be interested. nice looking saw.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, I see Carl has already given the weather report for our little corner of the world. I need to go out and stoke the stove and get ready to face the world.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve you aren't helping. I have picked up a Jonsered 630 ,2051 x 2, 2054 ,homelite 410, david Bradley and a box of new chain and some NOS.parts. It is a nice looking saw tobad they didn't post a #..You want I should try to get it for you.


 
Sorry for trying to feed the habit Kenneth. Looks like you're doing pretty good without any help  I'd better not add more right now. I checked and I've got 20 potential runners to get going. Just finished a Pro Mac 555 for a friend and dissected an early XL-12 to find the production date using Homelite Service Memos. It turns out to be produced 05/64 which comes close to matching the one that my Dad first bought and that was what I was looking for. It's a runner as of this morning. 

Jerry, that looks like a mighty nice saw. I'd make a run at it if I were you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jerrycmorrow

steve, so how was it you were able to determine the date on the xl-12.
i'm still studying on the jd. probly will snooze and lose.


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> steve, so how was it you were able to determine the date on the xl-12.
> i'm still studying on the jd. probly will snooze and lose.



I looked for revisions mentioned in the service memos such as a busing added to the throttle lock, a washer and clip added to the breaker arm post, a 1/4" longer TJ-8J spark plug boot, then I ran out of revisions to my saw between memos for 05/08/64 and 05/15/64. Probably not an exact science but close enough for me. 

Hope you have a chance at that saw if you want it. If it was local, I'd probably be checking it out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I looked for revisions mentioned in the service memos such as a busing added to the throttle lock, a washer and clip added to the breaker arm post, a 1/4" longer TJ-8J spark plug boot, then I ran out of revisions to my saw between memos for 05/08/64 and 05/15/64. Probably not an exact science but close enough for me.
> 
> Hope you have a chance at that saw if you want it. If it was local, I'd probably be checking it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 321873



That's a handy bulletin for 1972 and newer saws. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, unfortunately my serial number only has 7 digits.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I looked for revisions mentioned in the service memos such as a busing added to the throttle lock, a washer and clip added to the breaker arm post, a 1/4" longer TJ-8J spark plug boot, then I ran out of revisions to my saw between memos for 05/08/64 and 05/15/64. Probably not an exact science but close enough for me.
> 
> Hope you have a chance at that saw if you want it. If it was local, I'd probably be checking it out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That JD/Remington would look good in my shop...
Tempting...


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Kinda like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send it to you if it will work.
> 
> Mine has got go a " little " warmer on the Buck 91


 thanks Steve I got the thermometer thanks , didnt remember if i told you


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> That JD/Remington would look good in my shop...
> Tempting...


If it is still around sat. I will pick it up for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> ken, if steve doesn't want it i may be interested. nice looking saw.


If you can get a number I will get to Joplin next week for you .if it is still there .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

much as i'd love to have it i just bought three saws and am in the accumulating saw money mode so i'm gonna give way to matt. i KNOW he needs a new saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's only $$$$.


----------



## workshop

Hey Everybody, New charity cut date. January 11th. It will be at a new place (or rather the place I went to check out a few weeks ago and described earlier). Its kind of back in the boonies so I will get detailed directions on how to get to the entrance to the property. Spoke with the gentleman last night and he will start getting stuff drug out with his tractor so its a little easier to get and cut. Utv's would still be helpful if can be borrowed. Let's hope the weather holds for us. I'll work on scoping it out better and organize things and keep everyone updated.
Thanks for the help guys. Oh, and I'll have a small, belated, Christmas present for everyone that can come and we'll have something tasty for lunch.
Again, thanks guys.
Steve
Almost forgot, Ed is supposed to be back from the Phllipines tomorrow, pray he has a safe flight home.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well whoever on here ends up with the J.D. 19, don't forget I'm your one stop shoping for Remy stuff. But, no cylinders or pistons for 65cc.

(I bet I could even get Roderick Sign to make up the graphics from their library. Just change the '23' to a '19'.)

Well, anyway, free for shipping Remy stuff.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hey Everybody, New charity cut date. January 11th. It will be at a new place (or rather the place I went to check out a few weeks ago and described earlier). Its kind of back in the boonies so I will get detailed directions on how to get to the entrance to the property. Spoke with the gentleman last night and he will start getting stuff drug out with his tractor so its a little easier to get and cut. Utv's would still be helpful if can be borrowed. Let's hope the weather holds for us. I'll work on scoping it out better and organize things and keep everyone updated.
> Thanks for the help guys. Oh, and I'll have a small, belated, Christmas present for everyone that can come and we'll have something tasty for lunch.
> Again, thanks guys.
> Steve
> Almost forgot, Ed is supposed to be back from the Phllipines tomorrow, pray he has a safe flight home.


 
I'm in like Flinn. Will let everybody here know. As it gets closer let me know the need for ATVs. I won't bring them if we don't need them. God, bring Ed home safe. Amen


----------



## CMNRallye79

Howdy guys, been a while been trying to out run life. Hope al is well with everyone.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks,neighbor and I cut a dead elm this afternoon. The bark was slipping on it,but it was still solid,throwed some in the stove earlier. I needed some day wood to mix with my hedge and honey locust.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Turned warmer today. It's fixin' to thump on us tomorrow and Satuday. Maybe the ice will break off some limbs and I can move some old mag..


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks,neighbor and I cut a dead elm this afternoon. The bark was slipping on it,but it was still solid,throwed some in the stove earlier. I needed some day wood to mix with my hedge and honey locust.


 we got several of those trees at dads


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Howdy guys, been a while been trying to out run life. Hope al is well with everyone.


Howdy Mark!!
Sup??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> Howdy guys, been a while been trying to out run life. Hope al is well with everyone.



Been awhile how's it going.



Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks,neighbor and I cut a dead elm this afternoon. The bark was slipping on it,but it was still solid,throwed some in the stove earlier. I needed some day wood to mix with my hedge and honey locust.



It does a good job. 


cobey said:


> we got several of those trees at dads



They would make good wood for your shop stove.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Supposed to be crappy next couple of days.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Supposed to be crappy next couple of days.


 They say a rain,snow,sleet mix, depending on the temps for here.


----------



## workshop

Last I heard was freezing rain for us.


----------



## pdqdl

CMNRallye79 said:


> Howdy guys, been a while been trying to out run life. Hope al is well with everyone.



I think you got that a little bit backwards.

We chase life, it's that other fella we are trying to outrun.


----------



## Oliver1655

Too much work trying to out run the other guy. I just plod along at my own pace, much simpler.


----------



## sawnami

Slicker than snot on a doorknob this AM. Tammi text me that the FedEx Express plane did a 360 while taxiing in after landing. Time for an underwear change for the pilot and copilot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sunfish

Glad I only need to walk to the shop today! Below freezing and Raining here...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Trying to rain here,but not freezing yet.


----------



## pdqdl

Oliver1655 said:


> Too much work trying to out run the other guy. I just plod along at my own pace, much simpler.



Yeah. I think out-running the rest of life is a losing game. Much like the rabbit and turtle, we will probably come closer to winning the race if we just take our time and enjoy the trip.

That's what I have been told, and I believe it, but I seem to be caught on a treadmill that is turning a bit faster than I find comfortable. No instructions on my treadmill, I have not yet learned how to step off or slow it down.


----------



## pdqdl

This morning, all my good salt customers had enough salt left over this morning, only two customers had problems...the ones that didn't order salt on the last freeze up. The only places in KC that were slick were areas not previously treated. Some of the side streets were nasty, but that has all melted off now.

We had a prediction yesterday for almost 6 inches of snow over the weekend. Yesterday eve, it magically got turned into about an inch tonight. Less than that, now. 
_
If you guys down south would quit hogging up all the good snow removal weather, I could afford to come to another GTG._​


----------



## pdqdl

sawnami said:


> Slicker than snot on a doorknob ...





The first time I heard that expression, I was 14 years old, driving to work with my new boss. He was driving a big ol' Buick, and was fishtailing ALL over the road. Curb to curb, swinging in 180° arcs, he never even sat up straight in his chair.

Just real calm and folksy, he was casually spinning the wheel back and forth while he was telling me that expression above.

I can hear his drawl now: "It's slicker than snot on a doorknob out here."


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Slicker than snot on a doorknob this AM. Tammi text me that the FedEx Express plane did a 360 while taxiing in after landing. Time for an underwear change for the pilot and copilot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


They'd have to surgically remove the chair from my ass if that happened to me...


----------



## specter29

Look what followed me home today


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Look what followed me home today
> 
> View attachment 322166


Is that a dumper??? 
What are those going for nowadays???


----------



## specter29

no its a flat bed. gotta figure the second part out when i get back still got a hour of drive time before i get it back home.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, frugal with fuel they are not.

My father's expression: 'Slicker than greased owl chit"


----------



## workshop

specter29 said:


> Look what followed me home today
> 
> View attachment 322166


That would be great for getting firewood, but I don't think I could afford the fuel.


----------



## pdqdl

specter29 said:


> Look what followed me home today
> 
> View attachment 322166



What will you be be doing with that behemoth?


----------



## specter29

Bought to resell through our business but i may be trying it out before that

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents,still waiting on that nasty weather that was forecast for today. Getting a real fine mist out there now,if it keeps up it will make driving interesting later tonight.


----------



## cobey

just drove home from joplin mo., foggy and misty, pretty low visability....but not slick yet


----------



## Homelite410

specter29 said:


> Bought to resell through our business but i may be trying it out before that
> 
> Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


Looks fun!


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> That would be great for getting firewood, but I don't think I could afford the fuel.



I'd hate to throw a cord+ UP into that bed... 

Dad, little brother and I went out to a friend's ranch today to retrieve some Red Oak that we cut about 1.5-2 years ago and piled. It has "shrooms" all over it and the wrapper is a bit punky but the cores seemed intact. The splitter will tell the tale tomorrow. I hope it wasn't effort in-vain due to the lack of opportunity to go and retrieve it earlier...


----------



## Oliver1655

Well at 6am it is wet! There are a few scattered flurries but it is so wet they are melting as soon as they hit. The temperature is hanging around 32° F. Yesterday on the gravel roads where there was gravel driving was ok but where it was mainly dirt, to quote pd, "It was slicker than snot".


----------



## Showme

Looks like we've got a couple of inches and it's still coming down. It's very still and beautiful in the timber.


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents,still waiting on that nasty weather that was forecast for today. Getting a real fine mist out there now,if it keeps up it will make driving interesting later tonight.


 We had rain and thunderstorms all day and night yesterday.


----------



## john taliaferro

Got 3 " or so last night ,but must be warm because roof is dripping . Got a Woodturners party today lots of good food ,and talk of chainsaws . When is the charity cut Jan 11 ? I can load and bring splitter and Mike .


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went and blocked and noodled that dead elm trunk, that we dropped wed. There was enough to make a good truck load,hope to get it split tomorrow. The main highways are clear, but some of the blacktops have a skim of crusted ice. Most of the storm stayed south and east.


----------



## Hedgerow

Still waiting for a coil on the splitter motor, so I noodled a whole truckload of Ash tonight... 
Pfffttt... Not sure but the 7900 is faster than the splitter...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Still waiting for a coil on the splitter motor, so I noodled a whole truckload of Ash tonight...
> Pfffttt... Not sure but the 7900 is faster than the splitter...


 That is a lot of noodles.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Mo. Jim said:


> That is a lot of noodles.



And chain sharpening...


----------



## Oliver1655

Be honest, you just wanted an excuse to play with your noodles.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

what's going on this morning. all the wet stuff turned solid last night .


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what's going on this morning. all the wet stuff turned solid last night .


Morning fellerz! Cooking pancakes for the kids n misses bout 13 out and overcast!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> And chain sharpening...


Did it all with one chain and 2 tanks of fuel... 
I sorta wanted an excuse to go over that chain last night anyway.. 
I like chains...


----------



## workshop

Don't know what the temperature is, but what melted yesterday froze overnight. Been making Christmas presents for the granddaughters. They have American Girl dolls and want furniture to go along with them. So far have made a picnic table. The plans called for 4 1x2's so I bought 6. Good thing I did, after all the screw ups, I used all 6. Now I have to make doll beds. That will probably take a whole Forrest.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> That is a lot of noodles.


Well? It was either that, or grab the maul...
Sooo....


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Don't know what the temperature is, but what melted yesterday froze overnight. Been making Christmas presents for the granddaughters. They have American Girl dolls and want furniture to go along with them. So far have made a picnic table. The plans called for 4 1x2's so I bought 6. Good thing I did, after all the screw ups, I used all 6. Now I have to make doll beds. That will probably take a whole Forrest.


Have you seen the 3 story house out there. The wife showed me and oh my!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Have you seen the 3 story house out there. The wife showed me and oh my!


For me to make a doll house there aren't enough trees in the state of Missouri. The old saying " Measure twice, cut once" doesn't apply to me. More like measure 6 times then make a pile of kindling.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, sunshine and thirty degrees, going to try and start the splitter pretty soon. That dead elm has been burning good, throw in a couple pieces of hedge and I can get a good nights burn.
Steve when it comes to carpentry, I can't get a square cut on a table saw.


----------



## workshop

Anybody know what the bar mount pattern is on a McCulloch PM610 ?


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Anybody know what the bar mount pattern is on a McCulloch PM610 ?


 Oregon mt. D176, Carlton mt.41, Windsor mt.uxl


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Oregon mt. D176, Carlton mt.41, Windsor mt.uxl


Thanks Jim.


----------



## workshop

Wish I had a wood stove in the shop. After making these doll beds, I've got a good sized pile of firewood.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I know how to build shelves. Past that, best let me do the stain and varnish. Forget wood work assembly. Yikes!


----------



## Mo. Jim

I got that load of elm split and stacked,there was a little moisture in the center of the big rounds, but they will dry out pretty quick now.
I just called the jury hotline and found out that there are no trials this week. I was hoping that I would get a chance to burn some low life this week.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I got that load of elm split and stacked,there was a little moisture in the center of the big rounds, but they will dry out pretty quick now.
> I just called the jury hotline and found out that there are *no trials this week*. I was hoping that I would get a chance to burn some low life this week.



Blondie was called for jury duty this week also. She will be relieved to learn that. She has not been a happy camper............................................


----------



## workshop

OK, need some directions here. I've been cleaning up and adjusting a PM610 the last couple of days. Picked it up at a flea market, the price was right. Plus I've got a soft spot for them. It cleaned up very nice and runs really well too. Here's the problem. The spring for the chain brake was popped out of position and I've been trying to get it put back in. Is there a trick to this? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> OK, need some directions here. I've been cleaning up and adjusting a PM610 the last couple of days. Picked it up at a flea market, the price was right. Plus I've got a soft spot for them. It cleaned up very nice and runs really well too. Here's the problem. The spring for the chain brake was popped out of position and I've been trying to get it put back in. Is there a trick to this? I'm open to suggestions.


 Steve haven't done one in years,all I remember is it is three handed job and only room for two. That small spring has a lot of tension is hard to pop into position. Someone in the Mac stickie might be able to help.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Anybody know what the bar mount pattern is on a McCulloch PM610 ?


 how many cc's is that? the pic looked cool


----------



## workshop

I figured it out, finally. Alzheimer's hasn't got me yet, unless you ask my wife. If you take the cover off and let the band shrink down smaller, it gives just enough room for the spring tip to pop into position. Only took about 4 hours to figure that out. Record time for me.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> how many cc's is that? the pic looked cool


60cc. Lots of snort to it, too.


----------



## cobey

a guy might be giving me a 650promac to keep it from getting scrapped, it would be a while until it would get worked
on but it can hang in the shed for free


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Still waiting for a coil on the splitter motor, so I noodled a whole truckload of Ash tonight...
> Pfffttt... Not sure but the 7900 is faster than the splitter...


 I noodled up quite a bit of the ft scott wood.. I kinda like how it feels to noodle 
and the noodles help start a fire good


----------



## cobey

hi sawnami Steve and workshop Steve


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> a guy might be giving me a 650promac to keep it from getting scrapped, it would be a while until it would get worked
> on but it can hang in the shed for free


Put the pressure on, nicely of course, and snag that Mac.


----------



## cobey

lots of Steves here


----------



## cobey

he wants it to go to a good home


----------



## cobey

hi Kenneth!


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> he wants it to go to a good home



Well if you don't think you can give it a good home, you know who to call! Hope you get it.


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> Well if you don't think you can give it a good home, you know who to call! Hope you get it.


Nuts, beat me to it. Lol


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Well if you don't think you can give it a good home, you know who to call! Hope you get it.


Alan ill call u when I know more  but I called the guy from the add and he was kinda excited that a group of guys collect saws and restore them


----------



## awol

Hah! He probly thinks we're crazy. There is a reason the pm650 has a decomp, while the pm610 does not. I do not own either one, but the first saw I ever ran was my dads 610.


----------



## cobey

so there are macs you dont have !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wouldnt have guessed that


----------



## workshop

A lot of guys don't like them much, I dunno. But like I said earlier, I have a soft spot for them.


----------



## awol

Yeah, I'm more into the OLD macs, but a Mac is still a MAC!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> A lot of guys don't like them much, I dunno. But like I said earlier, I have a soft spot for them.


 I havnt got one that ran yet, I like any strong saw, my 10-10 has oliler, vac, and carb issues and dont know where to start on the super 33
maybe this one got the fuel dumped out before it set around....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Did anyone on here get the John Deere/Remington up by Tongonoxie, Ks. yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Did anyone on here get the John Deere/Remington up by Tongonoxie, Ks. yet?


Not that I know of.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Cobey you get that 650 yet.


----------



## cobey

talked to him tonight


----------



## cobey

will look at it tomorrow


----------



## workshop

Cobey! Come on, we're all on pins and needle's here. I'd put a smiley here, but I don't know where they are at now.
Aaahhhhggggg!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone heard from dan? how's he getting along?


----------



## Mo. Jim

I found out this evening that I have to report for jury duty tomorrow morning. I thought since I didn't have to report in today,I was done for the week,Wrong.
I had already made plans to go cut a load of hedge tomorrow,mabey Wed. if I don't get picked. I'm going to tell the Judge there was a reason the Good Lord made tall trees and short ropes.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I found out this evening that I have to report for jury duty tomorrow morning. I thought since I didn't have to report in today,I was done for the week,Wrong.
> I had already made plans to go cut a load of hedge tomorrow,mabey Wed. if I don't get picked. I'm going to tell the Judge there was a reason the Good Lord made tall trees and short ropes.


it's Christmas time Jim.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I found out this evening that I have to report for jury duty tomorrow morning. I thought since I didn't have to report in today,I was done for the week,Wrong.
> I had already made plans to go cut a load of hedge tomorrow,mabey Wed. if I don't get picked. I'm going to tell the Judge there was a reason the Good Lord made tall trees and short ropes.



Well you are going to have Blondie there to keep you company. 

And, I get a day off.................................................................


----------



## cobey

hows the remmington doing Carl


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> hows the remmington doing Carl



Been searching for a Lombard check valve to use in it with no luck. Besides, it has been too cold in the garage for geezers.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Well you are going to have Blondie there to keep you company.
> 
> And, I get a day off.................................................................


 She sure was upset about it when I talked to her earlier,her call saved me from a contempt charge.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> She sure was upset about it when I talked to her earlier,her call saved me from a contempt charge.



And, a possible visit from deputy daughter or one of her co-workers.


----------



## Steve NW WI

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> it's Christmas time Jim.....



So they get a new rope then...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve NW WI said:


> So they get a new rope then...


----------



## sawnami

Steve NW WI said:


> So they get a new rope then...



Christmas rope lights. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Cobey, thanks for the goodies! I have a hard time finding those small ID sanding drums. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

Pretty slow in here today...
Must be nice outside...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Pretty slow in here today...
> Must be nice outside...


Much warmer, but now it's Muddy!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey, thanks for the goodies! I have a hard time finding those small ID sanding drums.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 hey you are more than welcomed my friend  thanks for all the stuff you have given me


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Pretty slow in here today...
> Must be nice outside...


 you still working alot Matt?


----------



## cobey

there is a 650 pro mac stitting on the shed floor, got it for peanuts, the guy said he wanted someone to
take care of it.............. ran on prime, then it just ran........ all the paint is still on it ..... Awol Alan this is yer fault


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> there is a 650 pro mac stitting on the shed floor, got it for peanuts, the guy said he wanted someone to
> take care of it.............. ran on prime, then it just ran........ all the paint is still on it ..... Awol Alan this is yer fault


Don't blame awol he didn't hold a gun to your head. post up some pictures.


----------



## cobey

ugh... no picture posting capabiltys.. ill send you one


----------



## awol

Now your a real Mac Man! Glad it worked out, the 650 is one of the harder 600 series to find, and the only one intended for professional use. Does it run OK?


----------



## awol

Email or text me some pics, and I can try to post 'em up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> ugh... no picture posting capabiltys.. ill send you one


that looks like a nice one.


----------



## awol

Here's what I got............


Maybe you better send another pic


----------



## cobey

sorry Alan was outside that was where it came from I guess, the guy didnt till me his granddad lived in a different part of the country, more pics sent, yep seems tyo run good, chain was way loose and didnt want to hurt it, or me so I didnt stick it in wood yet. oils and runs good , the bar and chain are toast
but look original, bar slot is worn to a v slot


----------



## awol

This should be better.


----------



## awol

Sure 'nuff, a pm650


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> This should be better.
> 
> View attachment 322797


 yay ! thanks for posting it Alan it sounds like it has some poop! alot of saws per square inch in that shed, broken stuff going to the other shed soon


----------



## awol

That's good that it runs. I can bring you a new bar and chain for it next time we get together. I have lots of extra 16s, may be able to find a 24. Did you notice if it has the decomp on the right hand side above the exhaust outlet? Only the real 650 had one.


----------



## cobey

yep little red decomp  a "16 would be ok , too bad the original bar is worn out, im gonna clean it up good! thanks alot Alan
for help with this thing


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey: The 24" off the Lombard will work on the Mac 610. Just transfer the 'S' adapter hoozey from the studs, or, find an extension spring 5/16" inside diameter made of .030" wire and cut a 4-5 coil length and slip over each stud.


----------



## cobey

thanks Carl


----------



## sawnami

Hey awol, I told Shelby to weld a happy face on top of your piston before he finished it up. ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## awol

Hahaha! Sounds like some of my secrets aren't so secret anymore!


----------



## sawnami

You should have him build you a race splitter.  He has the resources. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> thanks Carl



20"...............................................geezers!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, getting coffeed up before I head out to cut that load of hedge I wanted to cut yesterday.
Cobey, nice find on the 650, I think a 20 in. bar is is the best length bar for the 600 series saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> you still working alot Matt?


Yes... So are the boys... So I spend my nights in the shop sharpening chains and mixing fuel... 
Re-tuned the 460 last night and brought it up another 500 Rpm... It's breaking in nicely... Still got more to go... Baby steps...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: I have a Bantam type gear drive IPL printed out for you.

Great day to cut wood!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... So are the boys... So I spend my nights in the shop sharpening chains and mixing fuel...
> Re-tuned the 460 last night and brought it up another 500 Rpm... It's breaking in nicely... Still got more to go... Baby steps...


 some time when ya get caught up
ill have to come over and bug ya


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: I have a Bantam type gear drive IPL printed out for you.
> 
> Great day to cut wood!


 Thanks for the IPL Carl, I hope to get that beast running right before the spring GTG, that and my LG-6 Mac.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anyone heard from dan?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone heard from dan?



Not for a couple weeks. Still getting adjusted.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, getting coffeed up before I head out to cut that load of hedge I wanted to cut yesterday.
> Cobey, nice find on the 650, I think a 20 in. bar is is the best length bar for the 600 series saws.


thanks Jim  it seems balanced well with 20", the chain is toast
but i tightened it up some and even with a total junk chain I can tell it has alot of torque


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody, time to wake up and start posting. Have a good day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

No errands to run with the son and not watching grandkids today. 

Time to 'Get Out of Dodge'!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> some time when ya get caught up
> ill have to come over and bug ya


Come over and bug me any time man...
I may put you to work though...


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> anyone heard from dan?


Yup... Talked to Dan the other day...
He's doin OK... Talkin' bout moving his whole show to Jasper...
Which would be cool...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning, been splitting on that load of hedge that I cut yesterday,hope to have it done before the rain moves in.


----------



## workshop

If I was up there I'd help out. Maybe I'll show up on your doorstep one day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Talked to Dan the other day...
> He's doin OK... Talkin' bout moving his whole show to Jasper...
> Which would be cool...


outstanding. been wonderin.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Come over and bug me any time man...
> I may put you to work though...


 I cant keep up with ya but I sure can try


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, got that load split, stacked and covered and no rain yet. They have a freezing rain advisory out for later tonight. The wind is still out of the south and 50 degrees, it is supposed to shift to the north later and drop to 20 over night.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents, got that load split, stacked and covered and no rain yet. They have a freezing rain advisory out for later tonight. The wind is still out of the south and 50 degrees, it is supposed to shift to the north later and drop to 20 over night.


I better get some stuff under cover then...
Gotta keep that wood dry Jim!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

If I could just keep levi from dragging his saw through the mud....


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, Charity Cut III coming up January 11th. I really hope it doesn't snow!
The list so far;
Hinerman + co.
Cobey
Lumberjackchef
Hedgerow
Levi
Oliver1655
Awol + slaves
Lurch 2
Diggersdad
Johntaliafarrow + Mike
Something tasty for lunch and some late Christmas gifts.
I hope to see you all there. I'll send out directions Monday.
Steve


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

W


workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Charity Cut III coming up January 11th. I really hope it doesn't snow!
> The list so far;
> Hinerman + 1+ ?
> Cobey ? Hopefully so.
> Something tasty for lunch and some late Christmas gifts.
> I hope to see you all there.
> Steve



What day is that a Sat.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> W
> 
> 
> What day is that a Sat.


Yup... Saturday.. 
Put Levi and I on the list Steve..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wish I could make it the contractor has us working 6 days a week till end of Feb.On the up side the checks are still cashing.


----------



## cobey

had an oops  , pulled the trigger the wrong way ot the inpact and broke the clutch on the 650 pro mac. the crank seems ok..... but its no
fun finding/buying old mac parts


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> had an oops  , pulled the trigger the wrong way ot the inpact and broke the clutch on the 650 pro mac. the crank seems ok..... but its no
> fun finding/buying old mac parts


 Cobey I can send you another clutch, why were you using a impact anyway. All I have seen were a press fit on a tapered shaft. PM me a address.


----------



## old cookie

Speeking of Levi I ran into him last week at Race Brothers.Nice young man.But he does need to learn how to keep his saws out of the mud.May be watching to much swamp loggers?


----------



## john taliaferro

put me on the list and ill bring a splitter and Mike . What size trees ,a 260 or a 460 ?


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, Please add me to the list for Charity Cut 3. I'll need directions to the new location.

Around Clinton at 4 am it sprinkled about 2 minutes then stopped. Temperature was 55°F but alas is suppose to drop.


----------



## awol

Mr. Workshop, I should be able to make it to the charity cut if you all will have me. I don't have a UTV, but I can bring a splitter and maybe even a slave or two. The only reason I couldn't make it would be from snow or ice.


----------



## awol

Cobey, old Mac parts are no problem, there's a couple million of 'em made. If Mr. Jim doesn't get you fixed up, let me know and I'll bring you one.


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> put me on the list and ill bring a splitter and Mike . What size trees ,a 260 or a 460 ?


260 sized stuff... Unless you just like carrying the cinder block around...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

would love to come to the charity cut but alas been outta town a bunch. yall be safe and joyful


----------



## Oliver1655

Reference the Charity Cut, Hedge & I normally bring our splitters & are able to keep up with the saw operators. If you want to bring splitters that is fine but having lots of saw operators is also a very big help.

Workshop, how are we looking as far as trailers to move the wood?


----------



## workshop

I know Ed has one on site already an talked about having a couple of more. This will be primarily a distribution site for Ed. I'll be with the owner Sunday to figure the best way to get wood out. He is going to cut logs and bring out to an easier place to process it. At least that's the plan. I will update some more on Monday evening.


----------



## Hedgerow

Merry christmas all... Lisa said I needed a tree in the shop...
I told her I'd cut one, but the kids had to decorate it...
So it's a work in progress...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I know Ed has one on site already an talked about having a couple of more. This will be primarily a distribution site for Ed. I'll be with the owner Sunday to figure the best way to get wood out. He is going to cut logs and bring out to an easier place to process it. At least that's the plan. I will update some more on Monday evening.


If we can get the wood to the splitters, we should have about a mountain or so split by end of day...


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut III
Updated list
Hinerman +1+?
Cobey? Hopefully
Hedgerow
Levi
John Taliaferro + Mike
Oliver1655
Awol + slaves


----------



## workshop

I just got an email from Ed. He will have more trailers there. I'll also be in contact with a local volunteer who wants to help and has a skid steer available. I'm not too sure, though, how well a skid steer gets around in the woods. They are very heavy for such a small footprint. I would be concerned about it burying itself. Oliver1655 is correct, I think at this location saws and people to move the wood will be the ticket to a mountain of wood. I'll be bringing my trailer (not very big though) and my splitter as a backup.
Awol, it will be great having you there. Those big McCulloch's will keep the wild animals away.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 323123
> Merry christmas all... Lisa said I needed a tree in the shop...
> I told her I'd cut one, but the kids had to decorate it...
> So it's a work in progress...



While in engineering school at Rolla, we couldn't afford a tree off a lot. So, we went out to a friend's farm and cut a rock ceder and decorated it. 

You needed leather gloves.


----------



## workshop

Yup, been there. Picked walnuts one year off my grandmother's farm to buy Christmas for my children. They even helped, little did they know that I used that money to buy them a gokart to go under the tree.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Cobey I can send you another clutch, why were you using a impact anyway. All I have seen were a press fit on a tapered shaft. PM me a address.


 i got in a hurry, thought i would get away without doing the rope/cylinder trick, to add insult to injury the rim i had wouldnt even fit,
the drum seems ok, ill pm you my adress and you can give me yers so I can pay you at least shipping


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks.


----------



## workshop

Evening Kenneth.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening folks.


 hi  Kenneth


----------



## cobey

hi Steve


----------



## Homelite410

Morning southern friends!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents,on my third cup of coffee and checking out AS before I go out and stoke the ole wood hog. Weather is supposed to turn nasty today thru tomorrow and stay on the Cold side thru the next 10 days, I guess that's why they call it winter. Have a safe one and keep the shiney side up. Later Jim


----------



## workshop

Good morning all, I'm just a 1 cup of coffee person and its just about gone. I'll be heading out to get some things to finish the granddaughters doll beds. A little bit of ice outside but the roads are clear. Looks like most of it stayed north of us.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Morning southern friends!


Mornin'...
Icy here...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

happy first day of winter. it is now officially winter as of 12:11 pm est


----------



## Mo. Jim

Well on the first day of winter, I have sleet falling as I type and expecting up to 8 inchs of snow overnight. Most of the bad weather has bypassed us untill today, so we were due.


----------



## cobey

i hope it dont get too bad for you Jim stay safe! did you get my message?


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Morning southern friends!


 good afternoon


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> i hope it dont get too bad for you Jim stay safe! did you get my message?


 Yes I did, glad to hear you you got the 650 back together. It's a little slick out, but no snow yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How's it going folks. Is everyone enjoying the first day of winter.


----------



## cobey

hi Kenneth  poopy ice storm  , alot of power out in pittsburg, no church tomorrow (no power tree down) city cleaning up the tree when the power lines fixed 
Chad got some wood from me earlyer, brought my ported craftsman 3.7 and clutch fer broken mac, and sprocket for lombard


----------



## workshop

Just about got my granddaughters doll beds finished painted. Don't know which got more paint, the beds or me. Of course while I'm in the shop painting the saws are saying, play with me, play with me.


----------



## cobey

have two more running today  Steve


----------



## john taliaferro

So leave the cinder block 460 home . I got a 6x 12 flat bed ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> hi Kenneth  poopy ice storm  , alot of power out in pittsburg, no church tomorrow (no power tree down) city cleaning up the tree when the power lines fixed
> Chad got some wood from me earlyer, brought my ported craftsman 3.7 and clutch fer broken mac, and sprocket for lombard



Yes there is some Ice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> have two more running today  Steve


What did you get running.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have snow and more snow, if it keeps this up we may get that 6 to 8 inchs they have been predicting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I have snow and more snow, if it keeps this up we may get that 6 to 8 inchs they have been predicting.


better snow than Ice...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> better snow than Ice...


 Amen to that, we got just enough ice this afternoon to make the sidewalks and steps slick.


----------



## workshop

Be careful up there Jim.
Cobey, did you get that 650 running? What else?


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What did you get running.


 got the 650 running again, and chad brought my ported poulan/craftsman 3700 it runs strong now! = 2 more running saws


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Be careful up there Jim.
> Cobey, did you get that 650 running? What else?


 ya chad got me a clutch i put it on and I got the 16" bar off a 10-10, and an old semi chisel chain
and got the ported craftsman/poulan back from Chad


----------



## Showme

What's the weather like in SW Mo. I drove to Monett yesterday afternoon and picked up my Aunt and turned right around and drove back to STL because of talk of weather coming. Did it happen or is it still clear? It's just started snowing here 30 miles west of STL.


----------



## workshop

I've been talking with the landowner where Charity Cut III is going to be at. In the conversation I brought up the fact that the guys that are coming to it collect chainsaws to some degree. He is fixated on that and fascinated by it. Been asking all kinds of questions. He belongs to some forestry organizations and his land Is some kind of tree farm. He is trying to get representatives of these organizations to come and see us and our saws. He is very interested in our antique saws.


----------



## workshop

Weather isn't doing anything here as far as I know.


----------



## Showme

Just wondered. I was going to spend the night in Monett but decide I didn't want to get iced in. Guess I could have stayed and had dinner in Monett like I planned but dinner in Rolla at Matt's Steak House is to be recommended.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm close to Clinton, about halfway between I44 & I70. Yesterday was rain/ice. 1/2" of ice on the deck. Early this am we had just enough sleet/snow to give us traction on the ice.  Looks like that's it for today. Temperature to stay in the mid to upper 20's during the day then down to 7 during the night. It's a good day to work* in* the shop.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Judging by the cover on Blondie's hot tub, we got 6" of fine fluffy stuff. Not many cars moving this morning.


----------



## cobey

the snow helped here, the snow bit in to the wet ice, the ice isnt so slippery now


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Very quiet in here today.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Very quiet in here today.


I'm busy painting my daughters Christmas present watching the dukes of hazard and shoving wood in the shop stove!


----------



## Showme

Is that Poulan green your using!


----------



## Homelite410

Showme said:


> Is that Poulan green your using!


No my phone was on macro and under a florescent light. Its yellow.


----------



## cobey

cut several damaged trees today, ran the poo out of the two little echo's.
found a big one tipped out of the ground at the church ... more than I could do today. dont know what kind
probably 30"+ gray bumpy bark, really white/light colored wood... I limbed it out
have to bring a bigger saw in the next day or so to cut up the bigger wood


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> No my phone was on macro and under a florescent light. Its yellow.


Yeah, I finally finished my granddaughter's doll beds. I love them very much but I am glad those beds are done. My saws were beginning to feel neglected.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> cut several damaged trees today, ran the poo out of the two little echo's.
> found a big one tipped out of the ground at the church ... more than I could do today. dont know what kind
> probably 30"+ gray bumpy bark, really white/light colored wood... I limbed it out
> have to bring a bigger saw in the next day or so to cut up the bigger wood


Sounds like hackeberry


----------



## cobey

funny looking fat base and trunk, and a little top, it was a bad leaner 25 to 30 ft tall , really weird looking tree to find in a chruch yard in town


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pioneer yellow.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents, just stoked the ole wood hog and it's getting colder out. Looking at 6 degrees tonight and a high of 8 for tomorrow. I don't mind the cold so much, but I hate wading around in this blasted snow. Ba Hum Bug signed Ole Grouchy.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents, just stoked the ole wood hog and it's getting colder out. Looking at 6 degrees tonight and a high of 8 for tomorrow. I don't mind the cold so much, but I hate wading around in this blasted snow. Ba Hum Bug signed Ole Grouchy.


 sorry to hear its so cold, hope it warms up soon


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Pioneer yellow.


 what u working on?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nada, zip, zilch. Down below 45 in the garage. Can not generate any interest.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Charity Cut III coming up January 11th. I really hope it doesn't snow!
> The list so far;
> Hinerman + 1+ ?
> Cobey ? Hopefully so.
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Something tasty for lunch and some late Christmas gifts.
> I hope to see you all there. I'll send out directions Monday.
> Steve



I lost one of my volunteers (a good one too), as he is busy that weekend. Sam will be there. His little brother may come too. I have been given the OK to borrow the Kubota and Mule again. I will let you know as time gets closer how many will be coming.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, a crisp 8 degrees here this morning and that will be the high for the day. Was out and stoked the ole wood hog and I didn't linger long. Later Jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, a crisp 8 degrees here this morning and that will be the high for the day. Was out and stoked the ole wood hog and I didn't linger long. Later Jim



Yup, headed to -8 for the low tonight and then warms up tomorrow so it can snow some more.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, headed to -8 for the low tonight and then warms up tomorrow so it can snow some more.


Shut your mouth, shame on you.....................


----------



## workshop

Just heard from Ed today that the county road crew has straightened a road and cleaned out a fence row and asked if we wanted it. Reported to be a LOT of wood to be sawed and split. Good chance the Charity Cut will be here. Details to be worked out, I will keep everyone updated as information comes in. What a wonderful Christmas present!
Merry Christmas to all my friends here. May peace be in your hearts and max power from your saws.
Steve


----------



## sam-tip

Should be -16 here tonight in Iowa. Glad I have wood heat. Propane shortage up here and prices are 34% higher now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sam-tip said:


> Should be -16 here tonight in Iowa. Glad I have wood heat. Propane shortage up here and prices are 34% higher now.


Glad I heat with wood haven't used propane for heat since 97.


----------



## workshop

One of these days I'll get wood heat back.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> One of these days I'll get wood heat back.


74 degrees wood heat is warmer that 74 degrees gas or electric. Just sayin.....


----------



## cobey

Kenneth u get the picture I sent?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yep looks good


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 74 degrees wood heat is warmer that 74 degrees gas or electric. Just sayin.....


My grandmother lived to be 94 years old and had wood heat for probably 90 of those years. She used to say wood was so much better because you could go stand next to the wood stove and get warm, you can't go stand next to a furnace and get warm. I miss standing next to her wood stove.


----------



## Oliver1655

Good morning all. It is a nice crisp 5° here. Gravel roads have a quarter inch of light loose snow on the ice so travel was slow. Once I hit the pavements they are clear & dry, smooth sailing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to be busy the next day or two. You all have a merry Christmas and safer travels.


----------



## Lurch2

Happy Holidays everybody. Be careful out there.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin guys. happy holidays. i have should be a easy one for somebody.i have echo 600p new style metal handle and such. was going to clean up a bunch of the hangers on the trees. but thought id switch over to winter operation says pull the lever out. i removed the air filt cover and filt thetes nothin there at all to pull push slide or move in any way. i see the little icons on the outside cover the sun and snowflake??


----------



## bigtuna

Problem solved fellas. little black plastic slide on the air filter base plate. Ever body have a safe holiday god bless.


----------



## andydodgegeek

-18 out this morning. Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Hope you all have an excellent Christmas.


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> -18 out this morning. Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Hope you all have an excellent Christmas.


 It was only -5 here this morning, hope you and Sara a good holiday also.


----------



## jonsered raket

Its Warm down there Jim hope all you guys have a good holiday. I know I'm eating well today.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunfish

The wood stove sure feels good lately!

Merry Christmas guys & gals!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> The wood stove sure feels good lately!
> 
> Merry Christmas guys & gals!


Back atcha guys...




We have icing on our trees for Christmas this year..


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Its Warm down there Jim hope all you guys have a good holiday. I know I'm eating well today.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


 I know -5 is a mild day for you boys up north Adam, but around here it is considered Frigid. Wishing you and yours Happy Holidays. Tell Derrick ole Jim said howdy.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> -18 out this morning. Brrrrrrrrrr!!!!! Hope you all have an excellent Christmas.


Stuff just dies at -18 don't it????


----------



## cobey

Merry Christmas all!!    got to cut up a big hollow tree today..... that was my presant


----------



## Mo. Jim

Anybody here ever eat reindeer, I hear Christmas eve is a good time to bag one.


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, tme for this one to go to bed and dream of sugar plums dancing or some such stuff. Or is that the medication talking!? I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and gets at least one saw.


----------



## old cookie

Well I just missed my chance at trying raindeer.There was a bunch of them on my roof.I thought I got the front 1 but just grazed his nose I guess, it was all red when they took off.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you have good one.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, hope you have good one.



Merry Christmas, Jim and to all the rest of this great group of guys. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

Merry Christmas mu suddern brudders!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Merry Christmas to all my saw brothers and sisters. Wish everyone a prosperous new year. Can't wait to see you all again this coming year and meet some that I haven't had the pleasure of meeting face to face. May God bless you all!

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Anybody here ever eat reindeer, I hear Christmas eve is a good time to bag one.


 i havnt hunted in a while, both sides of dads place have hunting lease property...its a big shooting gallery 
nothing like watching three retards try to shoot a can of baked beans with a 300 mag from 50 yards away while dear watch from 300+ yards behind them


----------



## cobey

you guys are great! merry christmas


----------



## workshop

To the best friends anyone could ever have. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Hinerman

A Savior is born. Merry Christmas friends. God Bless you all. Peace.


----------



## old cookie

Merry Christmas to all.May all the trees you fell land were you wanted,and no hangups.And they outlaw this corm gas.Keep your chains tight,and sharp.


----------



## Locust Cutter

MERRY CHRISTMAS Y'ALL!!!!!!!
Just stoked up the fire and am getting ready to clean my Glock and my Stumpbroke... Should be cutting Hedge and Red Oak in a week or two, weather willing. I hope everyone had a blessed day and for a few minutes re-captured the childhood magic of the season with an adult appreciation for the same!!!

Y'un's stay warm now!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Muh phone died... It's still dead... 
But hopefully will have that remedied by 5 tonight...


----------



## workshop

Get your phone fixed?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Muh phone died... It's still dead...
> But hopefully will have that remedied by 5 tonight...



Now out in your part of the sticks, does that mean that no-one is picking up the other can and stretching the rope??? Hell, I'd be happy just to have he other can and the rope, let alone some to pick it up and use it with!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents,just dropped by to say howdy. Just finished my second pot of coffee for the day,too late for a third and it's about bed time.
It' getting about time for old cookie to check in, you out there cookie?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Muh phone died... It's still dead...
> But hopefully will have that remedied by 5 tonight...


 
That explains why I didn't hear back from you on X-mas. Anyhow, good morning all, be safe today.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

$up dewdz. 

How've y'all been....???


I'm asking a quession "over yonder" about the spring GTG/GTGs. Could use some input from y'all.


----------



## workshop

I'm still waiting to see which of 2 locations that Charity Cut III will be at. The weather looks good for the next couple of weeks, no rain or snow anyway. Location #1 has a stream to ford, but should be down to under 12" of water pretty easy. Location 2 has yet to be confirmed yet, county road crews are straightening/widening a section of road right after the 1st of January. They contacted us a few days ago and asked if we wanted the wood. They said there are several, SEVERAL, cord of wood. Including some big bar stuff. Hopefully I will be getting the location soon so I can verify all this and relay information to everybody as to equipment needed. 
Thanks everybody


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Get your phone fixed?


It is now!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Get your phone fixed?


It is now!!!


----------



## sunfish

Had to rent a bucket lift to take some large trees down hanging over the shop today. Pucker time, should have took
pics... Rental place about an hour away was only one I could find. Surprise when I walked in, had Husky and Dolmar saws
on the wall for sale. Nice selection too.

Got to put my hands on a 550xp for the first time. Will have one at some point! Feels better than a 346xp, smaller, never
thought I'd say that! He had a new 346xp also, I almost bought it, damn! Might need to sell another saw?

First Dolmar dealer I've ever seen, handled a 5105, little large, but felt pretty good.

Thought about you Matt when I saw all those Dolmars.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Had to rent a bucket lift to take some large trees down hanging over the shop today. Pucker time, should have took
> pics... Rental place about an hour away was only one I could find. Surprise when I walked in, had Husky and Dolmar saws
> on the wall for sale. Nice selection too.
> 
> Got to put my hands on a 550xp for the first time. Will have one at some point! Feels better than a 346xp, smaller, never
> thought I'd say that! He had a new 346xp also, I almost bought it, damn! Might need to sell another saw?
> 
> First Dolmar dealer I've ever seen, handled a 5105, little large, but felt pretty good.
> 
> Thought about you Matt when I saw all those Dolmars.



BETTER than a 346??? Are you feeling alright Don??? I do lie the feel of the 550, but I still may try to find a NOS 346xp... I DO miss that saw.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> BETTER than a 346??? Are you feeling alright Don??? I do lie the feel of the 550, but I still may try to find a NOS 346xp... I DO miss that saw.


I know, that sounds wrong. But the 550 looks and feels smaller than the 346. This is important in a 50cc saw for me. Only thing holding me back from getting another 346, or a 550 locally, is the fact I can get a 'new ported' one from TLandrun...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> I know, that sounds wrong. But the 550 looks and feels smaller than the 346. This is important in a 50cc saw for me. Only thing holding me back from getting another 346, or a 550 locally, is the fact I can get a 'new ported' one from TLandrun...


 Believe me, that's crossed my mind more than once. Dad's too!


----------



## Showme

sunfish said:


> I know, that sounds wrong. But the 550 looks and feels smaller than the 346. This is important in a 50cc saw for me. Only thing holding me back from getting another 346, or a 550 locally, is the fact I can get a 'new ported' one from TLandrun...


I hear that. I gave a buddy my MM 550XP last night because I got a new 2253 from TLandrum and it's really sweet! Not that the 550XP wasn't but Terry does have a special way with these saws.


----------



## sunfish

Showme said:


> I hear that. I gave a buddy my MM 550XP last night because I got a new 2253 from TLandrum and it's really sweet! Not that the 550XP wasn't but Terry does have a special way with these saws.


I'm leaning toward the 2253 by Terry. But I really do not need any more saws!


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Charity Cut III
> Updated list
> Hinerman +1+?
> Cobey? Hopefully
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> John Taliaferro + Mike
> Oliver1655
> Awol + slaves


Charity Cut III update, The county road department is clearing trees from along side a road south of Ozark. I met with the one in charge of it this afternoon. They are going to cut everything 8-10 ft long down to 3 inches in diameter. Most is in the 12-18 inch diameter range with a few as big as 3 ft. Somewhere between 30 and 50 trees. I didn't count them but there is a lot. They will be taking the logs to the recycling center in Ozark for us. That's where we will be working at. We will be processing the wood and moving it to another location and drop it off. People, splitters, and truck/trailers are needed. Hedgerow, Oliver1655, johntaliaferro, and I, all have splitters. Should be plenty. I think Ed can bring 3 trailers and I can bring one, too. People are needed to cut it, move it to the splitters and load trucks/trailers and moved to the other site about 5 miles away and dumped. That's the plan, anyway, and subject to change. Its a very easy location and where we will take it to is easy too. It just needs to be done in one day. 
Looks like a busy, but fun day. Can't wait to see everybody there. Pm me and I'll give the address to the recycling center or just Google it. 
Thanks for the help everyone.
Steve


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, sounds like it will be a high production day! I am looking forward to it. I'll bring a 12' trailer, it holds 1 cord along with the splitter.

Please send the directions to the folks on the list. Thanks!


----------



## Oliver1655

Oops, I thought I missed the post reply button, guess not, double post.


----------



## Lurch2

Still the 11th right? I'm in.


----------



## workshop

I'll have to check on when we can arrive and what time we will have to shut down. I think its 9-3:30. But not sure.


----------



## Hedgerow

How Bigga trailer can one navigate around the recycling center and drop site??


----------



## workshop

Recycling center is, basically,a wide open fenced in area. Plenty of room for maneuvering. The drop site, we've brought in 24 ft trailers before.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Charity Cut III coming up January 11th. I really hope it doesn't snow!
> The list so far;
> Hinerman + co.
> Cobey
> Lumberjackchef
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Oliver1655
> Awol + slaves
> Lurch 2
> Diggersdad
> Johntaliafarrow + Mike
> Something tasty for lunch and some late Christmas gifts.
> I hope to see you all there. I'll send out directions Monday.
> Steve


Latest update.


----------



## awol

With that list of sawers' I don't think 50 trees stand a chance!


----------



## awol

With that list of sawers' I don't think 50 trees stand a chance!


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, it would be worth asking for an 8 am start time. They may make an exception due to the size group & the fact the cutting/splitting is for charity.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Workshop, it would be worth asking for an 8 am start time. They may make an exception due to the size group & the fact the cutting/splitting is for charity.


Yep, that's on the list of things for me to find out.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> With that list of sawers' I don't think 50 trees stand a chance!


Yeah...
But never underestimate our ability to dither....


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Charity Cut III update, The county road department is clearing trees from along side a road south of Ozark. I met with the one in charge of it this afternoon. They are going to cut everything 8-10 ft long down to 3 inches in diameter. Most is in the 12-18 inch diameter range with a few as big as 3 ft. Somewhere between 30 and 50 trees. I didn't count them but there is a lot. They will be taking the logs to the recycling center in Ozark for us. That's where we will be working at. We will be processing the wood and moving it to another location and drop it off. People, splitters, and truck/trailers are needed. Hedgerow, Oliver1655, johntaliaferro, and I, all have splitters. Should be plenty. I think Ed can bring 3 trailers and I can bring one, too. People are needed to cut it, move it to the splitters and load trucks/trailers and moved to the other site about 5 miles away and dumped. That's the plan, anyway, and subject to change. Its a very easy location and where we will take it to is easy too. It just needs to be done in one day.
> Looks like a busy, but fun day. Can't wait to see everybody there. Pm me and I'll give the address to the recycling center or just Google it.
> Thanks for the help everyone.
> Steve


 sounds like some bigger wood than last time, my little echo is gonna be challenged  my big wood cutting saws weigh a ton
and im a wuss :/ gonna try to make it Steve


----------



## workshop

I asked them to take everything down to 3 inches in diameter to increase the amount of wood that we can get. Should be plenty of small stuff to cut up too. The older folks like the small stuff better, that's why we take it down to 3 inches.


----------



## cobey

yesterday me and the wife cut a pretty good sized load of big, old, elm, could just fit my foot under the bumper on the truck!
we gave it to the pregnant neighbor lady she was super happy, hope to keep her supplied this winter but shes gonna have wet wood.
the poulan 5020av broke three times  the rear handle has so much flex in it now, when u cut in some positions
it wont go to w.o.t , the chain jumped bad once (bar nut fell off I know i tightened it) , finally the recoil spring broke.
it runs strong when it is not falling apart...ok to cut cants but sad for real work. real world cutting is too much for a $200 plastic saw


----------



## Oliver1655

14 folks so far sounds good! There will probably be a few others from the local community who are not part of AS.  
But then we will be spread out: some will be cutting, some hauling to the splitters, others splitting with helpers loading the splits on to the trailers, the drivers & unloaders, ... Lots of team work & opportunities to rotate jobs for variety & to be able to visit with different folks through out the day, well probably not while running a saw, my hearing isn't that good. 

I'm looking forward to another great day! opcorn: well, not to much watching, maybe?


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> 14 folks so far sounds good! There will probably be a few others from the local community who are not part of AS.
> But then we will be spread out: some will be cutting, some hauling to the splitters, others splitting with helpers loading the splits on to the trailers, the drivers & unloaders, ... Lots of team work & opportunities to rotate jobs for variety & to be able to visit with different folks through out the day, well probably not while running a saw, my hearing isn't that good.
> 
> I'm looking forward to another great day! opcorn: well, not to much watching, maybe?


Yep, that's pretty much the plan, we should have a lot of wood to get moved out of there. I'm hoping this works out great so we can continue to use the facility in the future. I can't think of a better use of wood than to supply it to the less fortunate. Sure beats grinding it up into chips.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Yep, that's pretty much the plan, we should have a lot of wood to get moved out of there. I'm hoping this works out great so we can continue to use the facility in the future. I can't think of a better use of wood than to supply it to the less fortunate. Sure beats grinding it up into chips.


Sure does...
Wish I had the dump truck project done...


----------



## workshop

Wish my flatbed was a dump bed too. Would make things a little easier.


----------



## workshop

The county is supposed to be starting on cutting trees today. I didn't know if they were moving anything yet to the recycling center or not. So, curiosity got the better of me, and I drove over there after I got off work this evening. Lo and behold there were logs on the ground!!!! Looked like about 1 dump truck load so far. He anticipated it taking a couple of weeks to get the job done. At this rate there will be a large pile of logs by the time we get there. Can't wait to get after it. Arraignments have been made for lunch, too. The same Chef will be making chili again as the first charity cut. With local volunteers I anticipate about 25 altogether.
Thanks guys, all your help is greatly appreciated.
Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

Grandkids introduced me to a new strain of virus over Christmas. Bless their hearts, I've been sick five days now.

Have not touched a saw since the Wards 4.0 arrived from Cobey.


----------



## workshop

You take care and get well. Eat an apple or something with vitamin c in it.


----------



## Hedgerow

I've heard 3 snorts of Wild Turkey helps...
Or makes you throw up...
Or not care...
One of those three...

Get well soon Carl....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Grandkids introduced me to a new strain of virus over Christmas. Bless their hearts, I've been sick five days now.
> 
> Have not touched a saw since the Wards 4.0 arrived from Cobey.


that's the worst thing about grandkids. they get it from nursery, preschool, kindergarten, etc and bring it home. too many richard craniums send their kids off sick cause they can't afford to miss work. wonder how that works out when they get sick?
much of my family's got the flu. i don't. 
reckon it was the flu shot i got? really don't care why, just glad i don't have it.
tell me you're over the worst after five days of it. please. get well soon.


----------



## pdqdl

We just had a round of that stuff pass through my work. One guy took his kid to the doctors: Influenza "A". Everybody caught it, some worse than others. We all kept working. I had a few coughs for about a week.

I think it is a good thing to catch these bugs. It keeps your immune system at work doing what it should be: defeating pathogens. So many of our health problems are autoimmune diseases, which is where your immune system attacks yourself. The medical folks are even discovering that some health issues are resolved or prevented by exposing people to outside pathogens.

Myself, I don't mind catching the occasional flu. I bounce back better than everyone else, and I figure that when the killer flu comes through, knocking off all the weaker folks...I won't be one of them. But then again, I might be wrong.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, we have a volunteer to bring a tractor with forks & grapple to move logs closer to the splitters so it will not be as far for the rounds to be toted. Before you mentioned having a volunteer with a skid loader, is it going to be there? Would the tractor be helpful?


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Charity Cut III coming up January 11th. I really hope it doesn't snow!
> The list so far;
> [members listed]...
> 
> I'll send out directions Monday.
> Steve



It is unlikely that I would be able to make it, but it sounds like fun. Distance would be a problem if it is too far. What part of the Ozarks are you guys talking about?


----------



## workshop

From what I can see, we can back the splitters right up to the wood pile. I'll see about getting a closer look and discuss it with Ed. Probably know something by Thursday.


----------



## workshop

What I'm thinking is splitters backed up to the wood pile, within a safe distance of course. Then trailers backed up to splitters, within easy tossing distance. With a skid steer we could space out a little further from the woodpile to the splitters. I have a contact with a skid steer I'll get hold of. Provided the recycling center will allow it. Lots of things to check into.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I've heard 3 snorts of Wild Turkey helps...
> Or makes you throw up...
> Or not care...
> One of those three...
> 
> Get well soon Carl....



D) All of the above


----------



## Hinerman

pdqdl said:


> It is unlikely that I would be able to make it, but it sounds like fun. Distance would be a problem if it is too far. What part of the Ozarks are you guys talking about?



Ozark, MO,,,a few miles south of Springfield, MO


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> It is unlikely that I would be able to make it, but it sounds like fun. Distance would be a problem if it is too far. What part of the Ozarks are you guys talking about?


It ain't that far from KC...
Much closer than Jasper...
Google ozark, MO..


----------



## Hedgerow

Another question for you fellas is, the big spring GTG is in Chelsea, Iowa this April...
Who's going???
I am...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Another question for you fellas is, the big spring GTG is in Chelsea, Iowa this April...
> Who's going???
> I am...


 Me too. Matt have you talked to Work Saw lately?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Me too. Matt have you talked to Work Saw lately?


Texted him last week... He's doing his thing... His wife's quilt shop has him steppin and fetching...
He won't want to miss the big Iowa shindig...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Me too. Matt have you talked to Work Saw lately?


Put me down as well!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Grandkids introduced me to a new strain of virus over Christmas. Bless their hearts, I've been sick five days now.
> 
> Have not touched a saw since the Wards 4.0 arrived from Cobey.


 hope you get better soon


----------



## cobey

im planning on Iowa Matt    
the 5020av poulan had a several falures.... never take a cheap saw to a work saw job
worked all day on the wifes little pink and white poulan super.... not good for the work saws, but
keeping her happy is real important, she told her boss today to plan on the april 26 Iowa gtg and the wisconsin gtg. got to get
the saws kicking good!!!1


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Another question for you fellas is, the big spring GTG is in Chelsea, Iowa this April...
> Who's going???
> I am...


 
That is a long way for me (about 550 miles--8 hrs). I want to go but am undecided at this point.


----------



## Hedgerow

When I had the GTG last spring, the Iowa boys came out en force' as did the MN and WI clans...
I think the IA GTG at the Hoskey farm will be the event of the year this year...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> When I had the GTG last spring, the Iowa boys came out en force' as did the MN and WI clans...
> I think the IA GTG at the Hoskey farm will be the event of the year this year...


I cant hit the like button enough on that one. If I have my way well have a firewood processor, a logsol mill, and a splitter display!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I cant hit the like button enough on that one. If I have my way well have a firewood processor, a logsol mill, and a splitter display!


And a couple real good carvers!!!
I'll abduct them if I have to...


----------



## workshop

Sadly, I can't go. Checked my on-call schedule for then. Guess who's on call, me.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, how are we doing for trailers?


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Workshop, how are we doing for trailers?


3 or 4 that I know of. Plus yours. Matt, are you bringing a trailer too?


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, what are the actual dates in April for the Iowa GTG?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> 3 or 4 that I know of. Plus yours. Matt, are you bringing a trailer too?


Possibly... If someone wants to haul the splitter over from my way... 
But if we got 4 or 5, I'd think that would be enough to keep folks busy..
If there's a need for a biggun, I can come up with a plan... If no need, it'll stay home..


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, what are the actual dates in April for the Iowa GTG?


The 26th... We always show up the day prior for tailgating, fire sitting, goofing off, trading, catching up, crap talking, and setting up last minute stuff...

Oh, and occasionally sharpening a chain and talkin' smack...


----------



## Oliver1655

Sounds like a great time. I'll have to look into going.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Sounds like a great time. I'll have to look into going.


You are guaranteed to see and run stuff you never knew existed... 
Lots of knowledge at these things.
Collectors, racers, production cutters, builders....


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You are guaranteed to see and run stuff you never knew existed...
> Lots of knowledge at these things.
> Collectors, racers, production cutters, builders....


Got a Lucas mill coming and possibly a skidder to play with!


----------



## workshop

A great way to start the new year. Cut up and split 10 loads of firewood for donation. Of course I didn't do it alone, Ed, Bob and Rob worked hard on this too. Then they took a load to a handicapped lady. Started at 8 and finished by 11. A good mornings work and great comraderie.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, it's snowing and blowing here and visibility is getting bad. Going to be a lot of drifting if this keeps up. As long as I can get to the ole wood hog and the wood pile, I'm good to go.


----------



## cobey

hope you dont get too much snow Jim!


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> hope you dont get too much snow Jim!


 They are only calling for 2 to 4 inchs, but who knows how bad the drifts will be.


----------



## workshop

Just be careful out in that stuff Jim.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Just be careful out in that stuff Jim.


 You coudn't get me out in this if they were giving away free $100 dollar bills. I have drove in a lot worse, back when I had to work to for a living, but no more


----------



## cobey

roads are bad slick in pittsburg ks, its all I could do to get the wifes little car to move


----------



## workshop

Just now starting to snow here. But, boy, is it going to be cold!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

if I am able to make it to the iowa gtg I will have the entire husky and jonsered line up with me if theres gonna be a place to set up shop.


----------



## cobey

tlandrum said:


> if I am able to make it to the iowa gtg I will have the entire husky and jonsered line up with me if theres gonna be a place to set up shop.


 SUPER LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> You coudn't get me out in this if they were giving away free $100 dollar bills. I have drove in a lot worse, back when I had to work to for a living, but no more



+1


----------



## Oliver1655

The more I hear, the more I think I will have to make arrangements to go to the Iowa GTG. What time will folks start showing up on Friday?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> The more I hear, the more I think I will have to make arrangements to go to the Iowa GTG. What time will folks start showing up on Friday?


 I usually shoot for 9 to ten am, that way I have time to set up my coffee pot and service my saws. It also gives me first chance to check out the part saws the guys are bringing to sell or trade.
You should really try and make this one, you will enjoy it,I was hooked after my first one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. You Iowans left the north doors open.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I usually shoot for 9 to ten am, that way I have time to set up my coffee pot and service my saws. It also gives me first chance to check out the part saws the guys are bringing to sell or trade.
> You should really try and make this one, you will enjoy it,I was hooked after my first one.


I remember hosting that first one where I met Jim! This old white ford with a high altitude toolbox pulls in my driveway and im like who is this guy..... He walks up to me and says ''Hi I'm Mo Jim'' and I was like oh my where did you come from! 

Long story short we are good friends now because of a gtg! As a matter of fact, I have many good friends now from gtg's!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> I remember hosting that first one where I met Jim! This old white ford with a high altitude toolbox pulls in my driveway and im like who is this guy..... He walks up to me and says ''Hi I'm Mo Jim'' and I was like oh my where did you come from!
> 
> Long story short we are good friends now because of a gtg! As a matter of fact, I have many good friends now from gtg's!



Funny. MO JIM was the first person I met too. I was walking up to Hedgerow's barn with a (like new) 290 donor saw. He saw me coming and walked straight towards me, introduced himself "Hi, I'm Mo Jim" and shook my hand and thanked me for donating the saw. We didn't really talk much but his warm welcome for a nervous noob was really appreciated. Good man for sure.

Yes, you northeners left the door open. 17 degrees here now.


----------



## Homelite410

tlandrum said:


> if I am able to make it to the iowa gtg I will have the entire husky and jonsered line up with me if theres gonna be a place to set up shop.


What do you need to set up your display?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I remember hosting that first one where I met Jim!* This old white ford with a high altitude toolbox* pulls in my driveway and im like who is this guy..... He walks up to me and says ''Hi I'm Mo Jim'' and I was like oh my where did you come from!
> 
> Long story short we are good friends now because of a gtg! As a matter of fact, I have many good friends now from gtg's!



R.O.F.L


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> ... old white ford with a high altitude toolbox pulls in my driveway and im like who is this guy.....


undoubtedly with a bed full of old saws and parts


----------



## Homelite410

jerrycmorrow said:


> undoubtedly with a bed full of old saws and parts


Yes sir! And an 056 magII with mudflaps!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> undoubtedly with a bed full of old saws and parts


 No Jerry,thats what I usually come home with. I took 10 saws to the 2012 spring GTG and came home with 27.


----------



## Showme

We're and when is the Iowa GTG? Never been but is sounds like a good time.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Yes sir! And an 056 magII with mudflaps!!


 I love that 056, JJ just sent me a full wrap for it, I need to touch up the paint before I install it.


----------



## Homelite410

Showme said:


> We're and when is the Iowa GTG? Never been but is sounds like a good time.


 http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/midwest-sawfest-ia-mo-spring-gtg.249173/ 

April 26 Chelsea Iowa


----------



## cobey

any of my buddys on here use the narrow kerf .325 chain? or know about the whole system?


----------



## Showme

Homelite410 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/midwest-sawfest-ia-mo-spring-gtg.249173/
> 
> April 26 Chelsea Iowa


Thanks, I'll take a look at that.


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all r quiet in here today.......... 

Must be frozen or getting wood for the fire!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> any of my buddys on here use the narrow kerf .325 chain? or know about the whole system?


Just .325?? 
Or the special narrow kerf ripping chain???
If the latter, no...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Just .325??
> Or the special narrow kerf ripping chain???
> If the latter, no...


 baileys has it, its a bar and chain, the cut it makes looks like a cut made by low pro or picco
but its .325 they have a bar and chain for 29.95


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> baileys has it, its a bar and chain, the cut it makes looks like a cut made by low pro or picco
> but its .325 they have a bar and chain for 29.95


It works... But it's semi chisel. I think Bailey's is trying to move the stuff...
It's good milling chain.


----------



## Oliver1655

Holmen Tree uses it on his 338xpt he uses for topping trees. Said he got is setup through Madsens IIRC.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It works... But it's semi chisel. I think Bailey's is trying to move the stuff...
> It's good milling chain.


I just need a regular full chisel then? the husky semi chisel chain dosnt act like a safety chain (no bumpers only smoother links, it will even bore cut)


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I just need a regular full chisel then? the husky semi chisel chain dosnt act like a safety chain (no bumpers only smoother links, it will even bore cut)


By smoother I take it you mean the chain is Vanguard. The best cutting chains from Oregon are LPX and LGX..
ST I HL. Best chains are RS unless you're talking square..


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I just need a regular full chisel then? the husky semi chisel chain dosnt act like a safety chain (no bumpers only smoother links, it will even bore cut)


By smoother I take it you mean the chain is Vanguard. The best cutting chains from Oregon are LPX and LGX..
ST I HL. Best chains are RS unless you're talking square..


----------



## cobey

thanks Matt  I ushally just get LGX oregon thats my favorite, just never had .325 chain before,
I didnt know if it was different


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> thanks Matt  I ushally just get LGX oregon thats my favorite, just never had .325 chain before,
> I didnt know if it was different


.325 is supposed to be smoother...
But if anyone tells ya it's faster, they're sorely mistaken... 
Of course , speed isn't always the main objective...


----------



## Hedgerow

I hate this phone... Double posting sux...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I hate this phone... Double posting sux...


 Matt it's not your phone, it's the site, I'v seen it on several different threads. Don't press reply more than once even if it appears to be slow posting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Thanks Jim... I'll be vigilant..


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> any of my buddys on here use the narrow kerf .325 chain? or know about the whole system?



In theory it's supposed to be faster than regular kerf .325. I'll give it a "maybe". I tried it on an MS280 with good results, but not so good that I went back for more and more. The up side is you can use the bar with regular .325 / .050 chain, so it was a great deal on a bar. I bought a set up when it originally came out about two years ago and still use the bar. 

Hedgerow said "_.325 is supposed to be smoother...
But if anyone tells ya it's faster, they're sorely mistaken... 
Of course , speed isn't always the main objective..._"

I would argue with him about the faster statement when it comes to smaller saws. I think there is an advantage on smaller saws that don't quite have enough grunt to pull full 3/8ths, but that might be like starting another "Which bar oil?" thread. I'll settle for saying I think .325 full chisel has certain applications where it works better. 

dd


----------



## Oliver1655

And here I thought you were stuttering Hedge. It happened like Jim said to me. It was taking so long to post I though I missed the button. Hit it again & yep, it did the double post.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim the weather is going in the deep freeze


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim the weather is going in the deep freeze


 You have that right, starting tonight thru tuesday night it is going to be Frigid.


----------



## Oliver1655

This will be a good weekend to be working in the wood heated shop! Isn't life good! My shop is my man cave or maybe I should call it a set of caverns. There are 2 main buildings,(30' x 42' and 50' x 54'), with an alley way connecting them, lofts - two 8' x 30', parts have a second story (16' x 30' and 20' x 54'), & stall like areas. I plan to add another 50' x 54' in a couple of years after I get our house built. I plan to get it started this summer.

I jump from project to project so fast I don't take time to do the clean up like I should.  Unfortunately it will take a couple of weeks of clean up.  I is just hard to take time to just do clean up but it is my goal by the end of the month to have the shops straightened up.

I misplaced my camera so no photos. Besides I would be embarrassed to take photos right now.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Latest update.





Oliver1655 said:


> This will be a good weekend to be working in the wood heated shop!
> 
> I misplaced my camera so no photos. *Besides I would be embarrassed to take photos right now.*



I think you would be right in line with most of us. I'm happy to have a safe path from one end of the basement to the other.


----------



## sawnami

I guarantee that you wouldn't be embarrassed after looking at my train wreck. 

I don't have room to lay down an ink pen ;-( I've posted pics of my chainsaw ceiling tile before. Only place to go was overhead.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> I guarantee that you wouldn't be embarrassed after looking at my train wreck.
> 
> I don't have room to lay down an ink pen ;-( I've posted pics of my chainsaw ceiling tile before. Only place to go was overhead.


 Afternoon Steve, how is the rehab progressing, no complications I hope.


----------



## diggers_dad

Digger got a doe this afternoon. He is pretty pleased with himself. I'm not tryin' to hijack the thread, just wanted to brag on him a little.


----------



## workshop

Way to go Digger!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, Matt's 9010 made an impression on me... SO, I'm buying Mdavelee's Dave Neiger-built 9010 with half and full-wrap handles!!! It will be nice to be back in the 90cc business again!!! Pics when I get the saw, but you can also see it in the classifieds. Oh yeah, HOWDY Y'ALL!!! It's a bit cold on the South Side...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting some snow, not heavy yet, but it's working on it. You boys down south getting any of this storm?


----------



## atvguns

Howdy men!! No snow here Yet Jim just a little drizzle but I guess the snow is headed this way the forecast keeps getting worse by the day started out as 1-4 now their talking 6-10


----------



## workshop

Not supposed to start here until about midnight. Drizzle right now. Just waiting on the ffront to move in. They put spfd under winter storm warning earlier this evening. Got spooked about 8:30, power went out for about 10 seconds. Went and bought a propane ball for backup heat, just in case.


----------



## workshop

Watching Dr. Pohl on TV. Must be different weather in Michigan, its all green and warm. Strange climate for this time of year. Must be global warming.


----------



## Oliver1655

There is a scattering of white snow dots coming down now. The ground has froze back up & there are very slick spots on the gravel road/driveway.

What is this about worrying about hijacking the thread? As far as I can figure, this thread is about generalized sharing. Most of us are more than happy to cheer Digger on!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> What is this about worrying about hijacking the thread? As far as I can figure, this thread is about generalized sharing. Most of us are more than happy to cheer Digger on!!!



Go digger go digger!! Congratulations man, I've never even shot a deer!


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> In theory it's supposed to be faster than regular kerf .325. I'll give it a "maybe". I tried it on an MS280 with good results, but not so good that I went back for more and more. The up side is you can use the bar with regular .325 / .050 chain, so it was a great deal on a bar. I bought a set up when it originally came out about two years ago and still use the bar.
> 
> Hedgerow said "_.325 is supposed to be smoother...
> But if anyone tells ya it's faster, they're sorely mistaken...
> Of course , speed isn't always the main objective..._"
> 
> I would argue with him about the faster statement when it comes to smaller saws. I think there is an advantage on smaller saws that don't quite have enough grunt to pull full 3/8ths, but that might be like starting another "Which bar oil?" thread. I'll settle for saying I think .325 full chisel has certain applications where it works better.
> 
> dd


 thanks Marc


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> .325 is supposed to be smoother...
> But if anyone tells ya it's faster, they're sorely mistaken...
> Of course , speed isn't always the main objective...


 the .325 on the replacement homeowner husky,
for the 5020 poulan when it crapped out I took it and the extra warranty back up to lowes (i know no more box store saws )
didnt want the same problems with it and traded up (i hope) and it has .325
I hope it is as good as my echo's


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Howdy men!! No snow here Yet Jim just a little drizzle but I guess the snow is headed this way the forecast keeps getting worse by the day started out as 1-4 now their talking 6-10


Howdy there stranger.. We ain't supposed to get that many inches of nasty over here...


----------



## cobey

a little freezing rain here now off and on


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy there stranger.. We ain't supposed to get that many inches of nasty over here...


 Don't worry I will share bring your trailer and I will load you up


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Watching Dr. Pohl on TV. Must be different weather in Michigan, its all green and warm. Strange climate for this time of year. Must be global warming.


 hows next week looking Steve?


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> the .325 on the replacement homeowner husky,
> for the 5020 poulan when it crapped out I took it and the extra warranty back up to lowes (i know no more box store saws )
> didnt want the same problems with it and traded up (i hope) and it has .325
> I hope it is as good as my echo's



You won't hear me giving you grief about the box store saw. All I had for years was a 42 cc Craftsman. I got tired of spending $$ to have someone sharpen my chains and stumbled across this site. The next thing I knew saws were breeding in the basement.

Which Husky did you get? What are the specs on the chain? I might have one or two in the basement.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon Steve, how is the rehab progressing, no complications I hope.



Howdy Jim. Doing great. Officially allowed to drive next week. 

Tammi just went to the store and said we had around 3" so far. Nothing has been cleared yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Showme

I'm 30 miles or so out of STL and I'd say we have 3"-4" down and it's still coming.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is great News Steve


WE HAVE 2-5 " win is blowing hard to really tell. 12 Degrees


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is great News Steve
> 
> 
> WE HAVE 2-5 " win is blowing hard to really tell. 12 Degrees


 About time you checked in, you better have that diesel plugged in if your going to blade the drive.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Jim We need a coffee smiley.


----------



## Hedgerow

Same here Kenneth... 
A. Coffee
B. snow
C. Wind

Can't tell how much since it is all still moving...
And a bunch of it blew in on the wood stash in the barn...
Sorta hacks me off a little...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Same here Kenneth...
> A. Coffee
> B. snow
> C. Wind
> 
> Can't tell how much since it is all still moving...
> And a bunch of it blew in on the wood stash in the barn...
> Sorta hacks me off a little...




that stinks glad I have a bunch in the basement.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

All 99% hard yellar wood.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All 99% hard yellar wood.


We split 3 truckloads of a hedge/Hackberry mix yesterday morning and delivered them... Those rounds had been sitting in the corner of a barn for 2 years.. 
Impressively hard and dry... 
I'm burning Pecan right now..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had the hackberry started getting dark yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Had the hackberry started getting dark yet.


When it's cut fresh and put in the barn right away, it seems to turn cream colored as it drys.. Real dusty too..
Hard as a damn rock..


----------



## Hedgerow

This is yesterday afternoons carnage...


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> hows next week looking Steve?


Not sure yet. The county has only brought 1 load to the center and that was last Monday. About a dozen logs. I drove down to the cut sight Friday evening to see what was going on. Looks like they have been cutting on the landowners side of the fence, which the landowner gets. We get what's on the counties side of the fence. Where we will be processing the wood will be no problem getting in to, even with snow on the ground. Everything depends on the county getting the trees cut and brought to us, which right now isn't looking very good. We will see what happens over the next couple of days and make a decision Wednesday. If needed, I'll postpone till the 25th. Between the weather and my on call schedule its been really frustrating trying to get anything done with the wood project. I appreciate everybody being patient with me on this. You guys really are the best.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning. Snowing here too. Only supposed to get 1 inch but looks like more than 1 inch already.

Steve, I feel for you. Have you talked to the land owner about donating the wood(or at least part of the wood)? It's just an idea and I don't blame you if you don't want to.


----------



## workshop

I hadn't thought of that. Good idea, I'll check into it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning. Snowing here too. Only supposed to get 1 inch but looks like more than 1 inch already.
> 
> Steve, I feel for you. Have you talked to the land owner about donating the wood(or at least part of the wood)? It's just an idea and I don't blame you if you don't want to.




May be do some trading like cutting for a % of donated I am sure God will work something out he always does.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning. Snowing here too. Only supposed to get 1 inch but looks like more than 1 inch already.
> 
> Steve, I feel for you. Have you talked to the land owner about donating the wood(or at least part of the wood)? It's just an idea and I don't blame you if you don't want to.




May be do some trading like cutting for a % of donated I am sure God will work something out he always does.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Howdy Jim. Doing great. Officially allowed to drive next week.
> 
> Tammi just went to the store and said we had around 3" so far. Nothing has been cleared yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's awesome Steve! Have you ever had a shoulder done? I'm getting my right one scoped on the 16th as they think that I have a tear on my lab-rum and possibly my rotator cuff. I'm curious (depending on whats wrong and what's done to fix it of course) how long it;ll be before I'm playing with saws again... I don't think that the 562 likes sitting in the barn much...


----------



## Hedgerow

We got more than an inch...
Ain't happy about it...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Nice Matt! We only got about .5-1" in the flats because of the hurricane like winds... The drifts are between 0.5-2'. It was really fun driving home last night as the Boss and her friend decided that we and her boyfriend all needed to go out dancing... It was great until her friend's good time ended... Sliding to stop in the snow so someone can call dinosaurs is an interesting challenge. 

Next GTG I can make, you and I are going to have to play dueling 9010's. 36" bar or more. Winner gets PIE and BACON. And stuff...


----------



## sunfish

Too much snow! Too cold & Too much Wind! Guess it is January!

But it was very nice yesterday!


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> That's awesome Steve! Have you ever had a shoulder done? I'm getting my right one scoped on the 16th as they think that I have a tear on my lab-rum and possibly my rotator cuff. I'm curious (depending on whats wrong and what's done to fix it of course) how long it;ll be before I'm playing with saws again... I don't think that the 562 likes sitting in the barn much...



Never had any shoulder work done. Some guys at work have and did great. 

A little more snow than last report.






Between 8" & 9" now. Went to the store and was entertained by their snow removal crew. Watched them high center a maintainer on a 4' pile of snow. They had to use a front end loader to lift it up off of it. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diggers_dad

Locust Cutter said:


> That's awesome Steve! Have you ever had a shoulder done? I'm getting my right one scoped on the 16th as they think that I have a tear on my lab-rum and possibly my rotator cuff. I'm curious (depending on whats wrong and what's done to fix it of course) how long it;ll be before I'm playing with saws again... I don't think that the 562 likes sitting in the barn much...



If you get the shoulder done and the doc says "Don't even move it the first 48 hours" my suggestion is DO NOT MOVE IT. 

Also follow up on the physical therapy whether you have it done professionally or do it yourself at home. 

Don't ask how I know these things. 

dd


----------



## Oliver1655

Physical therapy is a must if you want to maintain your range of motion! 

If your doctor doesn't have some thing in place by day 4 make sure you ask them. Sometimes they rely on their nurses or office staff to get it set up & it can fall through the cracks. It may hurt a lot doing it, so don't be macho, take a pain pill 30 minutes before therapy for the first week or so. If you don't, it is easy to not push yourself to the level your therapist recommends.

I have seen may folks with a lose of range of motion, especially in the elbows from not working hard in therapy. One of the most important things is to be able to straighten your arm. Be cautious of over bending the joint causing it to pop out.

Ok, I'm off my soap box.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> You won't hear me giving you grief about the box store saw. All I had for years was a 42 cc Craftsman. I got tired of spending $$ to have someone sharpen my chains and stumbled across this site. The next thing I knew saws were breeding in the basement.
> 
> Which Husky did you get? What are the specs on the chain? I might have one or two in the basement.


 a 450 husky, .050 .325 80 dl, thinking of getting a 16" bar for it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Nice Matt! We only got about .5-1" in the flats because of the hurricane like winds... The drifts are between 0.5-2'. It was really fun driving home last night as the Boss and her friend decided that we and her boyfriend all needed to go out dancing... It was great until her friend's good time ended... Sliding to stop in the snow so someone can call dinosaurs is an interesting challenge.
> 
> Next GTG I can make, you and I are going to have to play dueling 9010's. 36" bar or more. Winner gets PIE and BACON. And stuff...


You're on!!
But a mike lee built 9010 may be hard to beat... 
I'll sharpen my chain!!


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> a 450 husky, .050 .325 80 dl, thinking of getting a 16" bar for it.



80 dl? Is it a 20" bar? Are you going to the charity cut in Nixa on the 11th? If so, I'll dig through my chains and see if I have one or two of those for ya.

dd


----------



## workshop

FINALLY, got this old Lombard running! Had real good spark originally, so I decided to tear it down and clean everything and clean the points up. Put it back together and got a real weak spark. What the!!! Took it back down and found the wire going into the condenser was too loose, poor connection. Replaced it, put it back together, presto!!! Good runner, too. I'll have to bring it to the Charity Cut and give it a workout.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> 80 dl? Is it a 20" bar? Are you going to the charity cut in Nixa on the 11th? If so, I'll dig through my chains and see if I have one or two of those for ya.
> 
> dd


 cool  ya im going to nixa its a 20" bar


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> FINALLY, got this old Lombard running! Had real good spark originally, so I decided to tear it down and clean everything and clean the points up. Put it back together and got a real weak spark. What the!!! Took it back down and found the wire going into the condenser was too loose, poor connection. Replaced it, put it back together, presto!!! Good runner, too. I'll have to bring it to the Charity Cut and give it a workout.



What size Lombard we talking about? It doesn't matter really, I will trade you some run time at the Charity Cut. You can run any saw I have. I have never run any saws other than my own. I want to cut with more saws, especially the more uncommon brands. You can think about it and let me know this weekend. Won't hurt my feelings if you don't want to.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> What size Lombard we talking about? It doesn't matter really, I will trade you some run time at the Charity Cut. You can run any saw I have. I have never run any saws other than my own. I want to cut with more saws, especially the more uncommon brands. You can think about it and let me know this weekend. Won't hurt my feelings if you don't want to.



I've seen what you run. Most everything else is going to have to be "retro", over 6 cubes or completely wild to catch your interest. 

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> cool  ya im going to nixa its a 20" bar



I know I have at least one chain for ya, possibly more. Did you say you might want a 16" bar for it? Might have one of those as well. I'll take a look...

dd


----------



## Hinerman

diggers_dad said:


> I've seen what you run. Most everything else is going to have to be "retro", over 6 cubes or completely wild to catch your interest.
> 
> dd



You made me laugh. I am trying to think of a response, but I have none.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> You made me laugh. I am trying to think of a response, but I have none.



I'll get the response for both of us -

_"Hope to see you at the Charity Cut."_ I've got two boys who are downright excited to go.


----------



## workshop

Not sure what model it is. All the identifying marks are worn off. I was talking to Jim the other night about it and think its in the 4-4.5 cubic inch range. A red/orange body with a white recoil housing. Chrome muffler with a compression release. You all can run any of my stuff that ya want to, no worries. A lot of you have let this old fa#t run stuff and had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> I know I have at least one chain for ya, possibly more. Did you say you might want a 16" bar for it? Might have one of those as well. I'll take a look...
> 
> dd


 cool, I would like a 16" bar thanks, I think it would like a 16" bar better than the 20", i was kinda suprized how good it handled with the 20" bar


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Chrome muffler with a compression release.



HA...a pimped out muffler. I've never seen one. I wonder what Terry and Randy would charge to chrome plate a muffler.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stay warm and safe today. The cold is


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stay warm and safe today. The cold is


 Morning Kenneth, it's only -9 here this morning, coffee is tasting good.


----------



## sawnami

5 below here with 21 below wind chill. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth, it's only -9 here this morning, coffee is tasting good.



Yup, colder than a witch's arse. 32 in our attached garage. Pipes are going to freeze around town I bet.


----------



## sunfish

-9 here... 70 in the house. The Jotul is cranking heat!


----------



## Locust Cutter

It's -2 here but thankfully the wind has largely subsided... I may go block up a tree for a buddy that got pushed over across his back pasture fence by an ___hole neighbor... Then again, I may just sit inside, poke at the fire and drink coffee as I don't go back to work until tomorrow... Decisions, decisions... I think I know what Jim's vote would be!


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> It's -2 here but thankfully the wind has largely subsided... I may go block up a tree for a buddy that got pushed over across his back pasture fence by an ___hole neighbor... Then again, I may just sit inside, poke at the fire and drink coffee as I don't go back to work until tomorrow... Decisions, decisions... I think I know what Jim's vote would be!


5 for a high... As much as I like to cut wood, it ain't happen today!

I have a warm shop to work in.


----------



## Hinerman

After reading a few of the previous posts I am not going to post nor gripe about the temperature here. Have a good day and stay warm.


----------



## john taliaferro

Got up at 6 flushed the pot nothing happened , i hate squirrels they ate a hole in my well house roof and i didn't ck it when it got cold so it froze . Well house is a block away so i took the old brown truck and it overheated , froze up . So iam having my morning coffee at 10:30 . I think i will hunt squirrels today ;-] .


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> It's -2 here but thankfully the wind has largely subsided... I may go block up a tree for a buddy that got pushed over across his back pasture fence by an ___hole neighbor... Then again, I may just sit inside, poke at the fire and drink coffee as I don't go back to work until tomorrow... Decisions, decisions... I think I know what Jim's vote would be!


 Heck Bryan thats a no brainer, it's up to -5 and the sun is shining. I just finished my first pot for the day. I am going out and check the stove, then I think I will take a nap, been up since 4:30. Later Jim


----------



## diggers_dad

Locust Cutter said:


> It's -2 here but thankfully the wind has largely subsided... I may go block up a tree for a buddy that got pushed over across his back pasture fence by an ___hole neighbor... Then again, I may just sit inside, poke at the fire and drink coffee as I don't go back to work until tomorrow... Decisions, decisions... I think I know what Jim's vote would be!



Put me down for one vote with Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

How does this stuff find it's way to my shop..?? 
A Stihl 08... Actually got it running pretty good now...
Hands were buzzing after testing though...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> How does this stuff find it's way to my shop..??
> A Stihl 08... Actually got it running pretty good now...
> Hands were buzzing after testing though...
> View attachment 326316



Holy COW Matt!!! Where'd you find a running example like that? I don't think i'd want to run one for a long period, but it might be novel to cut a few cookies with!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I decided against cutting today. I've done it before, but I've done a lot of other stupid things before as well that I'd rather not repeat either... Plus, this way I get to spend some all too precious time with the babies. My tombstone will NOT read, "If only I'd spent more time at work". Stay warm y'all. 

Ps: On a positive note, at least it's not like the cold I worked in once while maintaining a few KC-135R tankers at Eilson AFB, AK in early February and March... -30-50 (temp NOT windchill) is miserable by anyone's definition. Heated hangars are a blessing and a necessity up there. Fatigued metal and cold are a bad combination...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Holy COW Matt!!! Where'd you find a running example like that? I don't think i'd want to run one for a long period, but it might be novel to cut a few cookies with!


A fella brought it by for me to "look at", because it wasn't running right, and it was his dads, and you know how that all goes...
Believe it or not, it could still be a viable "user"... If you were so inclined... Good power, just gotta be patient, and I think oliver1655 has a few in regular use... I figured I could call him if It wasn't a simple fix... I still haven't figured out the kill "button" on it.. seems to lead to nowhere.. So I just choked it to shut it off..


----------



## Locust Cutter

I understand.
By most everyone's reckoning, I should throw Grandpa's Mac 35 off of a cliff. Being as it was Grandpa's and still runs, I can't.


----------



## Oliver1655

Killing an O8/S10 - On the earliest models you simply choked them out like Hedge did. Next they had a simple shorting button to the left side of the handle in front of the choke. It grounded the case to the brass piece sticking out of the rubber block next to the throttle linkage. You simply held the button down until the saw stopped. (This shorted out the coil like the old mower engines that had the grounding strap you pushed against the spark plug.) Then they went to a toggle switch. Most of the time I use the choke to kill the saw then I take the choke off & it will start back up with one pull.

I am surprised your arm was buzzing Hedge. For not having an anti-vibe system, mine have very little vibration. Now my loaner "Wood Shark" with the anti-vibe will make your arm numb running it.

Yes, As Hedge said I have two 08-s & two S10's, 56cc, all top handles, in use running .404 chain. The S10 which came in top & rear handle version was to be the homeowner's version of the 08.

I'll have have a couple of mine at "Charity Cut III" if anyone wants to run one. 17" & 25" bars.

The saw Hedge is working on looks like it is in fairly good shape. They are easy to work on.


----------



## Oliver1655

After waiting 5 minutes for it to post I hit the button again & 10 seconds later, "The infamous double post."

Stuff happens.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> A fella brought it by for me to "look at", because it wasn't running right, and it was his dads, and you know how that all goes...
> Believe it or not, it could still be a viable "user"... If you were so inclined... Good power, just gotta be patient, and I think oliver1655 has a few in regular use... I figured I could call him if It wasn't a simple fix... I still haven't figured out the kill "button" on it.. seems to lead to nowhere.. So I just choked it to shut it off..


 I was thinking that was the kind of old stihl John was useing at the charity cut


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> I was thinking that was the kind of old stihl John was useing at the charity cut


 late post John


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Be safe and stay warm. Looking forward to the charity cut this weekend.


----------



## john taliaferro

I got a problem , my younger brother passed away . Service is fri but family coming from Colorado and oak ridge tenn and staying the weekend .


----------



## workshop

I'm sorry to hear about your brother John. I lost my brother almost a year ago. It still hurts. You take care of family first. There will be other Charity Cuts. If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut update, 
With the cold and snow the county hasn't been able to add to the woodpile. But with better weather approaching hopefully they will come in under the wire. We are looking at a secondary location to have the cut in case the county can't come through. I'm doing everything I can to keep it on the 11th. It's at our staging area. There are a few trees that need to come down. Not sure on the number though. 8-10 maybe. Mostly locust. 
We talked with the county about helping the landowner cut and split his stuff for a percent donated to us. Doesn't sound like landowner is interested and county won't let us come down and help cut. Has to do with diverting traffic and liability issues. They don't have a problem with bringing us the wood, it's just the weather isn't cooperating. 
Again, I'm going to do all I can to keep this one on schedule, but there may be a delay until the 25th. Please bare with me guys. 
Steve


----------



## Hinerman

Hang in there Workshop. Just let us know when and where. I hope that locust is not of the thorny kind.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Hang in there Workshop. Just let us know when and where. I hope that locust is not of the thorny kind.


Don't worry...
It will be...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry...
> It will be...


 
my turn to run the splitter


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> my turn to run the splitter


Then they stab ya in the leg...
These are waiting for you Thomas...




Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum

Homelite410 said:


> What do you need to set up your display?


generally I like to set up where everyone is going to be passing back and forth constantly from vehicles or food to the wood. ill have a coupe of tents and a couple tables. I need more tables than what I have. im going to rent a u-haul trailer in order to be able to lock the stuff up over night. I think randy and I will be carpooling if things work out.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> *Then they stab ya in the leg...*
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!



... and the arm, the hands, chest, face, pretty much anywhere without body armor. Think of it as a chihuahua with a really long reach.

dd


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> ... and the arm, the hands, chest, face, pretty much anywhere without body armor. Think of it as a chihuahua with a really long reach.
> 
> dd




Then they go after your tires...

And close family members...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Used to deer hunt an area with a lot of thorny loucust. Elam Bend wildlife area. Carried tire plug kit in the glovebox of the truck. It got used several times.


----------



## Oliver1655

They're not to bad. Use the top of a long bar to shave the thorns off with the saw throwing them away from you.  Just make sure there isn't anyone on the other side to receive the thorns. I don't imagine they would be very appreciative. 

I like to keep the hatchet handy while splitting. Some locust like to hide thorns inside the round to jump out & tag you while you are handling the splits. 

Workshop, whether the cut is this week end or the 25th, I'll be there. Just do what you feel is the smartest. We trust your judgement. 

Terry / Randy, looking forward to your displays.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Then they stab ya in the leg...
> These are waiting for you Thomas...
> 
> View attachment 326474
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!



That's sexy right there!!! A lot of heat standing there...
John, I'm sorry Man that's rough. I wish I had something better to say.


----------



## workshop

Aaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
There,
I feel better now.
Spoke with Ed this afternoon. The county guys are out of commission for the rest of the week. This weather STINKS! The secondary location fell through too. Soooo, I'm going to back it up again to the 25th. And pray to the almighty the weather holds up. Thanks for your patience, guys. Its really appreciated. I couldn't ask for better friends.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Aaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There,
> I feel better now.
> Spoke with Ed this afternoon. The county guys are out of commission for the rest of the week. This weather STINKS! The secondary location fell through too. Soooo, I'm going to back it up again to the 25th. And pray to the almighty the weather holds up. Thanks for your patience, guys. Its really appreciated. I couldn't ask for better friends.


That's okay Steve. This lets the county guys pile it higher for us..


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> ... and the arm, the hands, chest, face, pretty much anywhere without body armor. Think of it as a chihuahua with a really long reach.
> 
> dd


That's funny, because I have 4 Chihuahuas. Big time ankle biters.


----------



## cobey

john taliaferro said:


> Got up at 6 flushed the pot nothing happened , i hate squirrels they ate a hole in my well house roof and i didn't ck it when it got cold so it froze . Well house is a block away so i took the old brown truck and it overheated , froze up . So iam having my morning coffee at 10:30 . I think i will hunt squirrels today ;-] .


  friggen tree rats
sometime I wants to kill them all! they make spray at the farm stores that run sguirrels off


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Then they stab ya in the leg...
> These are waiting for you Thomas...
> 
> View attachment 326474
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!



I don't think I can make it....who's laughing now.



workshop said:


> Aaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> There, I feel better now. Spoke with Ed this afternoon. The county guys are out of commission for the rest of the week. This weather STINKS! The secondary location fell through too. Soooo, I'm going to back it up again to the 25th. And pray to the almighty the weather holds up. Thanks for your patience, guys. Its really appreciated. I couldn't ask for better friends.



I feel for you Steve. I will let everybody here know. I volunteer Matt to go ahead and come this weekend and take care of those locust trees for you.


----------



## cobey

john taliaferro said:


> I got a problem , my younger brother passed away . Service is fri but family coming from Colorado and oak ridge tenn and staying the weekend .


so sorry to hear this, prayers for you and your family


----------



## sawnami

john taliaferro said:


> I got a problem , my younger brother passed away . Service is fri but family coming from Colorado and oak ridge tenn and staying the weekend .



John, Sorry to hear about the loss of your brother. Will be praying for you and your family. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Sorry for your loss John. Thanks for sharing; it helps the rest of us keep things in perspective.


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> friggen tree rats
> sometime I wants to kill them all! they make spray at the farm stores that run sguirrels off



They're very tasty and make the best gravy in the world.


----------



## diggers_dad

john taliaferro said:


> I got a problem , my younger brother passed away . Service is fri but family coming from Colorado and oak ridge tenn and staying the weekend .



I have been blessed in that I have not lost a member of my immediate family. I can't imagine the sorrow you must feel. I will say prayers for you and yours.

Marc


----------



## awol

That will work out fine for me to Mr Workshop. I will be able to bring some more slaves on the 25th.
This weather does stink! Reminds me of why we may have left Michigan.


----------



## diggers_dad

I'll be in for the 25th.


----------



## Oliver1655

Charity Cut III - New date of January 25th, 2014

He's making a list, checking it twice, gonna find out who's coming this time, Oliver will make it - the 25th.
And so the new list begins ---->
Workshop
Hedgerow
Digger's Dad
AWOL with slaves
Oliver1655


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey, really sorry to hear about your brother. i CAN commiserate as i had a grandson pass last year. can almost talk about it now. thanks be to God for His assurance. jerry


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> cobey, really sorry to hear about your brother. i CAN commiserate as i had a grandson pass last year. can almost talk about it now. thanks be to God for His assurance. jerry


 John T lost his brother, not me, it is very hard to lose friends and family so I try to let everyone know how much i appreciate and love them


----------



## jerrycmorrow

john taliaferro said:


> I got a problem , my younger brother passed away . Service is fri but family coming from Colorado and oak ridge tenn and staying the weekend .


john,
like i mistakenly told cobey. i'm truly sorry for your loss. it totally sucks loosing a close family member. God bless you, jerry


----------



## workshop

A few days ago I posted I got the Lombard running, so a couple nights ago I went out to the shop (colder than a well diggers, you fill in the blank) and thought I'd fire it up and see how its doing. Set the fast idle, pulled the choke, pushed the compression release in, switch to the on position (I get the feeling I'm starting an old airplane here, so I yell "Contact".) 3 pulls and it fires right up, blip the throttle and idles good. (Feeling self satisfaction here) Let it warm up a little and start goosing the trigger a little. I need to set the high speed needle a little, open her up a few times and get the high speed set good. Rev it a few more times, 4 stroking good. Bing, bing, bap, blue flame out the exhaust and it stops dead in the water.
Oooooohhhhhh, sh--. (You fill in the blank). Just stood there looking at it. Pulled the rope, free spin. Oh no, what did I just doooooooo! Took the muffler off, it still had a piston in it. Well, that much is good. I didn't have a bar or chain on it yet, so I turned the nut on the clutch. Piston moved up and down, but no compression. ?????????? Found the compression release was activated, pulled it out and got compression. That's better. (Feelings of encouragement here) Took the recoil housing off, the flywheel was freespining. Don't tell me I stripped the flywheel, please! The nut was loose. Took the nut off, pulled the flywheel. Flywheel looks good, no damage. Whew!!! Found the key was stripped. Pulled a key from a XL12, IT FITS!! Figured out a few nights earlier I had tightened the flywheel with a ratchet and hand held the flywheel. Not tight enough. Put it back together and blipped the nut with the impact. Much better now. Pulled the rope, started right up and STILL runs great. Mojim and 67l36driver told me these things were tough as nails. Yep they sure are, I have living proof that it can survive me.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve: That AP-42 type works best with a 20" bar provided your thumb can keep it oiled.

Cobey has one with new rings and automatic oiling.


----------



## Hinerman

chirp chirp

Workshop don't screw that saw up until after I get to use it; or at least let me do it for you


----------



## workshop

I need some advice. I have an electric starter assembly for a 10-10E. Its dirty and I would like to clean it without ruining it. Anybody know of anything to use that would be safe?


----------



## cobey

electronic cleaner


----------



## cobey

they got it at walmart or parts store its very dry no oil base


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Steve: That AP-42 type works best with a 20" bar provided your thumb can keep it oiled.
> 
> Cobey has one with new rings and automatic oiling.


 its a running booger too! it will pull a 20" bar buried in hedge with a semichisel
I think it will work good with a full chisel chain.. its a hog  thanks Carl    and super loud!


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I need some advice. I have an electric starter assembly for a 10-10E. Its dirty and I would like to clean it without ruining it. Anybody know of anything to use that would be safe?



I had to look up an "E" Mac in one of my IPL's to see what it looks like. Interesting. I wouldn't be afraid to use brake parts cleaner on the flywheel armature and field coils. It's alcohol-based so it won't damage rubber brake parts. If you want to wander across the street, I can hook you up. We buy it in 55 gal barrels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

I was just thinking... if Im running an 80 dl chain ... thats gotta be alot more teeth to sharpen! im used to running a 60 dl chain
morning all  keep all yer chains outta the dirt


----------



## Oliver1655

Word of caution on brake & carburetor cleaners, there are several different formulas out there, read the contents before hoping they are safe for other applications. I know of a tractor dealership which doesn't allow brake cleaner to be used in their shop. They had several clutches seized up before they realized some of the mechanics were using brake cleaner to clean the clutch pads after installing the clutch. They have to use regular gasoline instead.

As Cobey mentioned, there is cleaner designed to be used for cleaning electrical components. For hard to find parts, it doesn't hurt to play it safe.


----------



## cobey

electronics cleaner is the stuff


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim did you make it through the cold snap.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim did you make it through the cold snap.


Good lord I hope he did! Id miss him id he didn't!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim should have worked his way thru that first pot of coffee by now. I know I have.

Got an appointment at 10 am to inspect an 041 a fellow wants to 'restore'. Grandpa's saw is the story.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim did you make it through the cold snap.


 Yes and it really put a big hurt on the wood supply. This warm up has helped and I should be able to to get in and cut a couple of loads the first of the week. I slept in this morning and still waiting for the coffee to kick in, about two more cups and I should be good to go.


----------



## workshop

Went down to Bull Creek with some wood cutting friends today to cut up a HUGE walnut that fell over about 6 months ago. Took plenty of saws too, including the Lombard. Dressed with a 24 inch bar and Still semi-chisel chain. After working a while with a couple other saws I pulled out the Lombard. Fired right up, let it warm up, and went to work. To say this thing was loud would be an understatement. The other guys had to move to another area. I had hearing protection on and was easily 3 times louder than my others, but what a cutting machine!!! Had the bar buried and just walked right through it without slowing it down and throwing chips like mad. This thing is awesome. Hinerman, you will love this thing.


----------



## Homelite410

Put a cord of oak in the crib and my girls handled every piece!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. 
Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis. 

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. View attachment 327145
> Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis.
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


Just awesome! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Put a cord of oak in the crib and my girls handled every piece!



Great crew of 'groundsmen' you have there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. View attachment 327145
> Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis.
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2



Congratulations there Pop-Oh.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Cobey/Wards 5.0/Remy runnin' late this afternoon. Bit the bullet and set it up as a manual oiler.

Today was the first day in over a month I felt like tinkerin' in the garage.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. View attachment 327145
> Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis.
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


congrats buddy 
I treed ya on the first pink saw  but I hope we dont have to make to many pink ones, im already tired of seeing pink paint from the wifes saw


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Got the Cobey/Wards 5.0/Remy runnin' late this afternoon. Bit the bullet and set it up as a manual oiler.
> 
> Today was the first day in over a month I felt like tinkerin' in the garage.


 how does it run?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> how does it run?



If the weather holds up, we will find out tomorrow. The carb. needs to come apart as it dribbles fuel from tank pressure when shut off. Metering lever must be too high.

Flywheel has a woodruff key now. It was AWOL.

It will all come apart in April when we go on a painting rampage.


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. View attachment 327145
> Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis.
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2





lumberjackchef said:


> Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. View attachment 327145
> Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis.
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2



Congratulations!!! Grandchildren were the best thing that happened to me. You get to fill them with all kinds of sweet things (Grandpa's prerogative), then send them home.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Put a cord of oak in the crib and my girls handled every piece!



fine looking wood crew.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I'm a grampa again! Emma was born just a few moments ago. 19" & 6# 9 oz. View attachment 327145
> Better get to building up a pink saw. Its also her aunt's (my second oldest) birthday! What great bday present from her big sis.
> 
> Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


Congratulations.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> fine looking wood crew.


Thanks Kenneth! The 8yo has a wildthing and wants to race with dad when she gets older!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> After working a while with a couple other saws I pulled out the Lombard. Fired right up, let it warm up, and went to work. To say this thing was loud would be an understatement. The other guys had to move to another area. I had hearing protection on and was easily 3 times louder than my others, but what a cutting machine!!! Had the bar buried and just walked right through it without slowing it down and throwing chips like mad. This thing is awesome. Hinerman, you will love this thing.



My mouth is watering....I will probably lay awake at night thinking about it.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Charity Cut III - New date of January 25th, 2014
> 
> He's making a list, checking it twice, gonna find out who's coming this time, Oliver will make it - the 25th.
> And so the new list begins ---->
> Workshop
> Hedgerow
> Digger's Dad
> AWOL with slaves
> Oliver1655[/quote
> 
> Bump
> Anybody else?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Workshop
Hedgerow
Digger's Dad
AWOL with slaves
Oliver1655
Lumberjackchef


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Workshop
> Hedgerow
> Digger's Dad
> AWOL with slaves
> Oliver1655
> Lumberjackchef


Hinerman
Cobey?
Lurch2?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trying to cut with the Wards 4.0 this morning and he kept fallin' on his face. Put new diaphrams in the Tilley and cleaned the inlet screen. *Filled him with fuel* and he cuts like a champ.

I had been trying to cut with a nearly empty tank..............................................................Duh!


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Trying to cut with the Wards 4.0 this morning and he kept fallin' on his face. Put new diaphrams in the Tilley and cleaned the inlet screen. *Filled him with fuel* and he cuts like a champ.
> 
> I had been trying to cut with a nearly empty tank..............................................................Duh!



Can't say I've not done that before, many times.


----------



## cobey

worked at the hotrod shop today, made some money to pay bills....


workshop said:


> Hinerman
> Cobey?
> Lurch2?


 cobey , if nothing messes me up


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Trying to cut with the Wards 4.0 this morning and he kept fallin' on his face. Put new diaphrams in the Tilley and cleaned the inlet screen. *Filled him with fuel* and he cuts like a champ.
> 
> I had been trying to cut with a nearly empty tank..............................................................Duh!


Yay! Glad to hear it's up and running! Done that run out of fuel / bar oil
Thing several times, and wondered why


----------



## cobey

its been a messed up week. compresser was down all week at work, wednesday night got home, and got a call a church member was critical and comming in by ambulance
to the hospital, on the way there we got a call another member had a hart attack and was leaveing the hospital by ambulance. several visits to hospital, and other assorted
crazyness had to work saturday, figured out the boss ruined the oilpan on the race car and it is no fun to pull the engine, ran all day today, and got a headache... praying for a less crazy
week... I did get the piston out of the locked up 101 homie that Steve gave me and it looks good hope I can get the old xl104 running good again


----------



## Lurch2

lumberjackchef said:


> Workshop
> Hedgerow
> Digger's Dad
> AWOL with slaves
> Oliver1655
> Lumberjackchef[
> Lurch2/quote]
> 
> I'm in


----------



## Hinerman

Workshop
Hedgerow
Digger's Dad
AWOL with slaves
Oliver1655
Lumberjackchef
Cobey
Lurch2
Hinerman & Sam (maybe others)


----------



## john taliaferro

Me to , again . You know if were gonna cut wood i may need a new saw


----------



## 67L36Driver

Two 'ner-do-wells' from north central Mo. were here today. Left six carcass and only carried away one. 

That math ain't helpin' me with the storage problem.

Indian.



others are Homelite C-91, XP-1000, Mac 10-10A, Homelite 360 and another(!) Wards 4.0.

Need to raise Mo. Jim on the phone.


----------



## Hinerman

Is there a mid-week GTG I don't know about? Or, did everybody go on vacation together? Coffee pot broke? Found thread on 3rd page


----------



## workshop

Yeah, been kind of slow.


----------



## diggers_dad

We're in "stealth" mode.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well,
The saw fairy (AKA - UPS) delivered my Mike Lee 9010 today!!! It runs like a MOFO. It does take a very good load to make it clean up. Revving it freely, no load, it spools up, clears it's throat and then finds afterburner kind of like a GE F101-102 which can be found in a B-1b...


----------



## rburg

I hope you don't beat Hedgerow too badly the next time you run against his 9010. Ha!Ha!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Enuff of this page three crap.

The Homie XP-1000 is a runner.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning midlanders. Time to wake up and make a post. 

When I was in Jr. High ('80-82) my principal would make announcements over the classroom intercoms every morning. The first thing he would say every morning was---"This is the day the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it." I don't think this would be allowed today. 

Have a good day and be safe today.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning GTG fans,enjoying my coffee and cruising AS. Need to get in gear, so I can go and and cut some wood today while the ground is still froze.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Good morning midlanders. Time to wake up and make a post.
> 
> When I was in Jr. High ('80-82) my principal would make announcements over the classroom intercoms every morning. The first thing he would say every morning was---"This is the day the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it." I don't think this would be allowed today.
> 
> Have a good day and be safe today.



Where my wife teaches they say the Pledge of Allegiance each morning and include "...one nation, _*under God*_, indivisible ..."

I'm a little surprised they get by with it. Of course, there are more churches in the town than gas stations, so ....

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning GTG fans,enjoying my coffee and cruising AS. Need to get in gear, so I can go and and cut some wood today while the ground is still froze.


Mornin' Jim.

Wood splits best when frozen.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Workshop
> Hedgerow
> Digger's Dad
> AWOL with slaves
> Oliver1655
> Lumberjackchef
> Cobey
> Lurch2
> Hinerman & Sam (maybe others)


Will Sam be running the Quake? Digger wants to know. I haven't let Digger run one unsupervised as of yet.


----------



## Hinerman

diggers_dad said:


> Will Sam be running the Quake? Digger wants to know. I haven't let Digger run one unsupervised as of yet.


 
I plan on making some time for him to do some cutting at the Charity Cut....but no way will I leave him unsupervised. He is not ready yet and he has only practiced 1 time. We plan on doing some cutting this weekend.


----------



## pdqdl

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning GTG fans,enjoying my coffee and cruising AS. Need to get in gear, so I can go and and cut some wood today while the ground is still froze.



I think you can relax. That ground/mud ain't gonna melt today.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop,will there be a skid loader at the charity cut? If so I can bring a bucking stand they can load up with logs & 4 people can cut on it at the same time. It will be easier on backs & if it is stationed close to the splitters can be handy.


----------



## workshop

I'm not sure on the skid steer, kind of a flaky situation on it. Did you have a friend with a tractor/loader that could come? I'm going by the recycling center this evening to nose around, see if anything has been added. I hope so, they've had a week and a half of good weather.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> I hope you don't beat Hedgerow too badly the next time you run against his 9010. Ha!Ha!


It'll be all he can do to keep up with the Makita!!! 
The ole' 9010 never comes off the mill...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I'm not sure on the skid steer, kind of a flaky situation on it. Did you have a friend with a tractor/loader that could come? I'm going by the recycling center this evening to nose around, see if anything has been added. I hope so, they've had a week and a half of good weather.


I hope they put a nickel in it Steve... Don't get an opportunity to process all in one handy location very often!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents, got a nice load of hedge today, really needed it too. Will have to crank up the splitter tomorrow and work it up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents, got a nice load of hedge today, really needed it too. Will have to crank up the splitter tomorrow and work it up.



You may have to tie bicks to your feet if it gets as windy Thursday as they are forcasting.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Two 'ner-do-wells' from north central Mo. were here today. Left six carcass and only carried away one.
> 
> That math ain't helpin' me with the storage problem.
> 
> Indian.
> View attachment 327618
> 
> 
> others are Homelite C-91, XP-1000, Mac 10-10A, Homelite 360 and another(!) Wards 4.0.
> 
> Need to raise Mo. Jim on the phone.


You finally got a 360? Them are nice when running


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Enuff of this page three crap.
> 
> The Homie XP-1000 is a runner.


How many CC 's is a xp1000


----------



## cobey

Sorry Carl almost neg liked your post.....goofy kindle


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, I will check with Concretegrazer on whether he & his tractor will be available.


----------



## Oliver1655

Another hung posting duplicate.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> How many CC 's is a xp1000



100cc. Darn thing has *7/16"* chain. Wasn't expecting that!

The 360 is a locked up carcass. Good for misc. parts maybe.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, Concretegrazer said the he can have the tractor there all day but he himself will only be available from 10:00 to 2 or 3:00pm.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Workshop, Concretegrazer said the he can have the tractor there all day but he himself will only be available from 10:00 to 2 or 3:00pm.


Them dang cows need milked and all..


----------



## workshop

Uuuuunnnnngggghhhhh!!!! Ed spoke with county supervisor today. They won't be doing any cutting for the next 3 weeks at least. Charity Cut is still on though. Moving it to Bull Creek, where we were going to have it, originally, in January. Give me a couple of days to see if directions or meeting in Ozark and caravaning down would be easier. John, the tractor might be handy down there, I'll find out. I know the landowner has a tractor and might be helping too. I'll keep everyone updated as I find out.
Thanks guys, y'all are the best.
Steve


----------



## Locust Cutter

Man. The anesthesia side effects suck. So does having your shoulder roto-routed... On the bright side, I did get to run the 9010 yesterday in some large Cottonwood for a neighbor... It was worth the extra aches an pains thiis morning. I do hate the narcotics...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Man. The anesthesia side effects suck. So does having your shoulder roto-routed... On the bright side, I did get to run the 9010 yesterday in some large Cottonwood for a neighbor... It was worth the extra aches an pains thiis morning. I do hate the narcotics...


Should be a good runner if mike been through it..


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Man. The anesthesia side effects suck. So does having your shoulder roto-routed... On the bright side, I did get to run the 9010 yesterday in some large Cottonwood for a neighbor... It was worth the extra aches an pains thiis morning. I do hate the narcotics...


 get well soon  narcs didnt bug me, unless they made me feel pukey


----------



## Locust Cutter

Cobey, yes it's the nausea that's getting me now... On the plus side, pain definitely focuses the mind!


----------



## cobey

when I messed my finger up on the table saw the pills wacked me out so bad I called several
people and in the conversation i asked them why they called me!


----------



## diggers_dad

Locust Cutter said:


> Man. The anesthesia side effects suck. So does having your shoulder roto-routed... On the bright side, I did get to run the 9010 yesterday in some large Cottonwood for a neighbor... It was worth the extra aches an pains thiis morning. I do hate the narcotics...



BTDT, got the t-shirt. I wish you a speedy recovery. 

For me, the pain pills were the only thing that allowed me to get through physical therapy. I'd still be gimped up without 'em.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents, got a nice load of hedge today, really needed it too. Will have to crank up the splitter tomorrow and work it up.



Some respite from the cold coming this weedend. You can dial back the burn rate?

Had to get the humidifier workin' on the furnace (forced air gas......he he). House is much more comfortable


----------



## Sagetown

Good Evening GTG Folks:
Maybe some of you remember me from Hedgerow's GTG not too long ago. I brought my old Pioneer saw with a broken chain tensioner, and some of you mulled over it, and figured out what was missing on it. Mo. Jim was able to locate that part, and sent it to me, it's workable, but unfortunately it has a hairline crack in it that I need to weld before I try and use it. 
Here's why I'm writing tonight. I just received in the mail a brand new chain tensioner from a guy in Florida. He didn't give me his user name or nothing, just the part. I am ecstatic that he was able to come up with this piece, and I'd like to publicly thank him for such a good deed. He has to be connected to ArboristSite, because I don't know how else he would have known about this, or me, or my home address. 
So; Thank You my friend M. R. whomever you are.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup d00dz. 

Am I gonna see all you fellaz in Iowa in April....????


----------



## Mo. Jim

Sagetown said:


> Good Evening GTG Folks:
> Maybe some of you remember me from Hedgerow's GTG not too long ago. I brought my old Pioneer saw with a broken chain tensioner, and some of you mulled over it, and figured out what was missing on it. Mo. Jim was able to locate that part, and sent it to me, it's workable, but unfortunately it has a hairline crack in it that I need to weld before I try and use it.
> Here's why I'm writing tonight. I just received in the mail a brand new chain tensioner from a guy in Florida. He didn't give me his user name or nothing, just the part. I am ecstatic that he was able to come up with this piece, and I'd like to publicly thank him for such a good deed. He has to be connected to ArboristSite, because I don't know how else he would have known about this, or me, or my home address.
> So; Thank You my friend M. R. whomever you are.


 
A late Xmas gift from NW MO. and I owed you one anyway my friend.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup d00dz.
> 
> Am I gonna see all you fellaz in Iowa in April....????


 Lots of things can happen between then and now,but several of us have the calendar marked Jason. But you know the saying, Man plans and God laughs.


----------



## Sagetown

Jim; You ole rascal. LoL. Thank You., and Thank you for solving the mystery surrounding that surprise package. Guess I skimmed over your post the other day. I'd saved me from getting more grey hairs on what's left up there on my head.


----------



## cobey

got the homelite410 modded muffler on the 2159 tonight and the torn up rim sprocket changed, the chain was threw
the rim and marked the clutch hub. hope to finish it tomorrow


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sup d00dz.
> 
> Am I gonna see all you fellaz in Iowa in April....????



I hope so rhar is the plan.


----------



## Locust Cutter

What's the date for the IA gtg? I don't know if I can make it yet, but we'll see.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Locust Cutter said:


> What's the date for the IA gtg? I don't know if I can make it yet, but we'll see.



4-26 (and likely the whole weekend or most of it the way it sounds.) See the MidWest SawFest thread for more details.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Apparently the anesthesia is some good ____. It took me awhile to come out of it and Shalie felt obliged to take a pic...





Thankfully I have my Molly dog to provide comfort and snuggles. Strictly 'fer medical type reasons. And stuff...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo.Jim: Give me a call. Need to pick your brain on the Indian.


----------



## Hedgerow

Not bad chips for .325 eh??


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Not bad chips for .325 eh??
> 
> View attachment 328667


 really nice chips! square chisel?


----------



## Locust Cutter

My other "medical snuggler"... He's pretty vicious, let me tell ya...


His name is "Tuffy" as he was growling at his littler mates at 2 days old... He's scared a few meth-heads and is highly protective of the kids. Otherwise he's a spoiled teddy bear.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks, weird weather this week. 50's, 20's, 40's, 20's, then levels out in the 40's. Looking forward to Charity Cut III this weekend. Hope the change of locations will not affect the attendance.


----------



## workshop

I've about got directions sent to everybody for the charity cut, but I will check my list when I get home. We are starting at 8am. Cell phones down there are sketchy at best. Don't need any tractors, one is on site. Primarily people, splitters and chainsaws and 4x4 trucks. There may be a use for UTV's but not 100% sure, so if you don't feel like lugging one along then leave it at home.
Looking forward to this one guys, looks to be a fun one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ugh...




This may be why they make top handles...


----------



## Oliver1655

Yea!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh...
> 
> View attachment 328978
> 
> 
> This may be why they make top handles...



Set fire to it?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Set fire to it?


Yes, in small increments... 1 stove full at a time..
There's BTU's in there...
Ya just gotta go get em'...


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> got the homelite410 modded muffler on the 2159 tonight and the torn up rim sprocket changed, the chain was threw
> the rim and marked the clutch hub. hope to finish it tomorrow


 got her fired up last night, cut some cookies today  Matt said it was gonna be stronger than my other saws
and it is.......the 3700 Chad ported runs with it but I didnt have any way to time cuts , im sure the 2159 turns more r's.....my 360 homelite pulls hard but doesnt have quite the speed of the other two. kinda fun running them together...


----------



## 67L36Driver

K.C. Craigslist, very cherry looking Homelite Super 1050. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4295012086.html

I'm not up to chasin' it down..............................flu...............................

Someone put earnest money on it. Will know by Wed. if it falls thru.


----------



## cobey

that is a nice looking saw!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> K.C. Craigslist, very cherry looking Homelite Super 1050. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4295012086.html
> 
> I'm not up to chasin' it down..............................flu...............................


 If you felt better would it be? is that a good price? I cant afford nothing but just wondering


----------



## workshop

Yeah, me too, Cobey. If I had that kind of money, I'd get it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh...
> 
> View attachment 328978
> 
> 
> This may be why they make top handles...



Top handles, pole saws and skid steers with root grapples... All of which Dad and I are considering and planning for as funds allow...


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> If you felt better would it be? is that a good price? I cant afford nothing but just wondering



If I hadn't of bought the 9010 off of Mike Lee, I would be all over this. It would definitely have the stones to pull a long bar in hard wood. Think Stroker 454 with high comp heads...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Not complaining in the least about my 9010 though!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

For that price it would be a keeper for a Homie collector. Not a lot to be made flipping it on evilbay.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Yeah, me too, Cobey. If I had that kind of money, I'd get it.


 Steve I just checked your weather forcast and it's looking good for the weekend charity cut. It looks like I will be having a charity cut of my own for ole Jim, he needs a few loads of wood his self.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve I just checked your weather forcast and it's looking good for the weekend charity cut. It looks like I will be having a charity cut of my own for ole Jim, he needs a few loads of wood his self.



My brother in law has some wood he wants to get hauled away. Up on Linda Lane, he lives. Probbaly old, rotten set out in the elements for years. Don't know how much. But I'll check on it later this morning to see if it would be maybe worth your effort.

Don't want to waste gasoline and time on a bunch of punk.

Carl.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> My brother in law has some wood he wants to get hauled away. Up on Linda Lane, he lives. Probbaly old, rotten set out in the elements for years. Don't know how much. But I'll check on it later this morning to see if it would be maybe worth your effort.
> 
> Don't want to waste gasoline and time on a bunch of punk.
> 
> Carl.


 Appreciate it Carl, let me know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, one degree here this morning and below 40 in the garage. No work on the C-91 today.

Also: Homie SXL runner for 30 bucks. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4283647235.html


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve I just checked your weather forcast and it's looking good for the weekend charity cut. It looks like I will be having a charity cut of my own for ole Jim, he needs a few loads of wood his self.


You know Jim, one of these days, if you make it down this way, I can hook you up with a load of dry stuff to back haul...
Sorta kill 2 birds with one stone..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> You know Jim, one of these days, if you make it down this way, I can hook you up with a load of dry stuff to back haul...
> Sorta kill 2 birds with one stone..



Assuming of course he *leaves some saws at home* so he has room in the great white Ford. R.O.F.L.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Assuming of course he *leaves some saws at home* so he has room in the great white Ford. R.O.F.L.


Yes... The saws would have to ride beside his coffee pot in the cab...


----------



## workshop

Yep sir, high in the mid 40's. Perfect cutting weather. Gotta start going through things and getting everything ready to load old Hoss up.


----------



## Oliver1655

Picked up a Homelite 2 super. Why, just because. It was sitting in a pool of water in a case. Doesn't look like it has had more than a dozen tanks of fuel thru it. I took it home, removed spark plug & muffler, drained the water out then did a compression test = 150. Went ahead & tore it down, dried it out then set it on top of wood stove vent to finish drying out. Plan to have it back together by this weekend. 

It is missing the air filter & cover. If anyone coming to the Charity Cut this weekend has these parts available to spare, I would be interested in them. Thanks.


----------



## workshop

I might have something for that little homie.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, I would appreciate it if you did. See ya Saturday at 8am.


----------



## workshop

Is an xl2 the same thing? Little top handle, air filter cover on the left side at the front of the handle. Little round metal bowl with a sponge filter in it. With a wire thingy holding it in on top.


----------



## lumberjackchef

They should be the same. 

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## workshop

I'm thinking both the same, too. This one is complete.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brother in law had this soft maple taken down in his back yard. He knows I tinker saws but failed to tell me so I could come and snooper-vise. What a 'Pot Likker'

Well anyway for Jim's future reference after it sits in the back yard and dries for next heating season.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I could drag a few saws over and noodle some of them blocks. I'd feel better then.

His cooling bill will go up a bit next summer. Tree stood at southwest corner of house.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, that sounds right on the air filter setup. I had called it a 2 super but on Acre's site it is called a "Super 2" I got to thinking after looking at the photo there, I'm also missing the hand guard which mounts on the right side of the wrap handle. Again Thanks.


----------



## workshop

I'll bring it down to the cut, see if its something you can use.


----------



## Hedgerow

I might could bring the whole operational saw...
12" bar and all...
It's for sale for the price I paid for it....
7 bucks.....
Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## pdqdl

You should be able to delete those double posts now. The admins took a hint, and fixed it for us. 

Look at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Oliver1655

I gave $10 for mine but got a case & an extra chain with it. It came with a 16" bar. Why on a 31 cc saw? A 12 or 14" would have made more sense to me.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Little red Homies are best with a 12".

Keep it on the same ring as your truck keys.......................................................


----------



## thinkrtinker

Did not know if I could make it till the last minute,
Got room on the Charity Cut list for one more??


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Did not know if I could make it till the last minute,
> Got room on the Charity Cut list for one more??


You bet.. Get with workshop for directions..


----------



## thinkrtinker

have not been on the site since new software, are conversations the same as what used to be PMs?


----------



## Hinerman

thinkrtinker said:


> have not been on the site since new software, are conversations the same as what used to be PMs?


 
yes sir


----------



## Hinerman

thinkrtinker said:


> have not been on the site since new software, are conversations the same as what used to be PMs?


 
yes sir


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thanks


----------



## workshop

thinkrtinker said:


> Thanks[/quote
> 
> Conversation sent.


----------



## workshop

Counting down. Looks like weather is going to be great!!!! Good times with friends cutting firewood. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## cobey

Steve, im kinda beat up, im gonna give it heck but not mess myself!


----------



## awol

Cobey, we'll just give you a stick to hold over my two slaves to keep 'em workin. 
I'm really looking forward to seeing everybody, and making some chips!


----------



## cobey

I got all my stuff ready for the charity cut tomorrow, woot!!


----------



## Lurch2

All loaded up. Just gotta wake up.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Not long now *****coffee*****


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

you all have fun and work safely.


----------



## diggers_dad

First one back with pics! 

Is there a prize? 

Here's my youngest, working hard.






From left to right - Cobey, unidentified young helper, Hedgerow, second unidentified young helper.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Finally,been waiting for a report on how the day went. Nice pics Marc, do you have any more?


----------



## workshop

http://www.ky3.com/news/local/volun.../21048998/24117880/-/2rwhcnz/-/index.htmlhtml

We made the news, here it is. I hope this works.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Finally,been waiting for a report on how the day went. Nice pics Marc, do you have any more?



I'll work on a couple more pics. I didn't take that many. The landowner was there with a real camera and is going to give us some copies.

Here's the news crew from KY3 that came to get the story on the Charity Cut.


----------



## diggers_dad

This is what Hedgerow did most of the afternoon. That splitter of his is pretty neat.


----------



## diggers_dad

This would be Digger, who actually did some work. He didn't think the tractor was bringing in the wood fast enough from below us. He went down and decided to bring up some himself.


----------



## workshop

Everybody, I can't thank you enough for the help that you have provided so far this season. I sincerely hope that you all had a good time here today. Last count I heard, around the end of December, 93 pick up truck loads have been distributed throughout the county. These households were able to stay warm, through the bitter cold, directly because of your efforts and extreme generosity. 
I am blessed to have friends like you all.
Thank you,
Steve


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Everybody, I can't thank you enough for the help that you have provided so far this season. I sincerely hope that you all had a good time here today. Last count I heard, around the end of December, 93 pick up truck loads have been distributed throughout the county. These households were able to stay warm, through the bitter cold, directly because of your efforts and extreme generosity.
> I am blessed to have friends like you all.
> Thank you,
> Steve



I can't speak for anyone other than myself, but the pleasure was all mine. Good folks, good food, good fun. I got to see some old friends and meet some new ones. I had the opportunity to SHOW my boys about helping someone else, not just talk about it. It makes the lesson much more real. 

On top of that, I was given the opportunity to share some of the things I've been blessed with and know those things will be used and appreciated by the new owners.

Even better - Lurch and I did *NOT* hit the cabin with the walnut tree.  It was nip and tuck there for a minute.

Best of all - no injuries of note to anyone, just some minor scrapes and scratches.

Steve - thanks for the effort in organizing everything and keeping it going smoothly. Count me in for the next one. I'll be ready by Saturday.

dd


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good job gentlemen!


----------



## Hinerman

It was and is a good time; and a privilege to serve others with all of you. Rock on, rock on.......


----------



## cobey

it was a super cool time!! didnt break anything, didnt hurt myself, worked with some great guys, and we helped some people


----------



## cobey

I guess the rat that got its head bucked in the log didnt have a good day!


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I guess the rat that got its head bucked in the log didnt have a good day!



I just had a revelation....incorporate that into your sermon somehow tomorrow.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Way to go, my southern woodcuttin brothers!

The bar's been raised, all we've done is make the newspaper on our charity cuts up here. Guess we need to "alert the media" LOL.

I thought Cobey was a midget at first, then realized he was just standing next to Matt!

Again, hat's off to all of you, and I hope to see many of your faces again or for the first time in Iowa come April.


----------



## Hinerman

Steve NW WI said:


> I thought Cobey was a midget at first, then realized he was just standing next to Matt!



Matt has actually grown a couple inches since the last Charity Cut


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I just had a revelation....incorporate that into your sermon somehow tomorrow.


 I wouldnt put it past me to put something like that in there, i have seen me do it


----------



## john taliaferro

poped a splitter tire in the dry creek , and pulled it to Chadwick . sounded relly cool at speed , Jim said thank you ,thank you for the wood .


----------



## awol

No popped tires here, made it home about 10. I sure did have good time, and my two little slaves did also. I feel a little guilty about having so much fun while working!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish I lived closer . but un fortunately I am just working closer . hoping one of thes e will work out when I am working close to home . Keep up the pictures boys.


----------



## sunfish

Saw you guys on the news lats night. Very Cool! 

Nice weather fer it. I need to get to one of these! 

...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Saw you guys on the news lats night. Very Cool!
> 
> Nice weather fer it. I need to get to one of these!
> 
> ...


Yes you do!!!
Bring the 4 wheel drive...
You'll understand why, when you get there...


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch posing for a picture...


----------



## Hedgerow

Through the river and over the woods???


----------



## awol

Yup!!! Banjos playin' all the while. Sure is purty country down there.


----------



## workshop

I need everyone that was at the charity cut to pm me their email addresses, please. The land owner has pictures he wants to send everyone. He had a really good time going around and taking to us. He said we are welcome back anytime. 
Steve


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Yup!!! Banjos playin' all the while. Sure is purty country down there.


 we couldnt hear them over all the saws and splitters


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Through the river and over the woods???
> 
> View attachment 330154


 thanks for taking me down there Matt! the little car probably wouldnt even
like the drive to the cabin


----------



## cobey

Marc, thanks for the chains and bar, ant tuning help on the husky, thanks for the cool tool pouch you made for us all Steve
it will come in handy for sure!!


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm Bummed! About 1/3 the way to the charity cut the transmission on my van went out. Totally changed my weekend plans. Fortunately my brother only lives about 9 miles from me. He was able to grab my car hauling trailer & come to my rescue. The car hauler has a hitch on the back so we ended up with a caravan of trailers hooked up. First the car hauler with the van on it, next the splitter, & then the 12' trailer. I wish I know where I left my camera, it would have made a good picture, the splitter & front of the 12' trailer were all shiny from transmission fluid until I got home. 3 miles of gravel roads glued to the transmission fluid real well.

Got home & unhooked the caravan then off to my brother's to take out my frustration on some trees he is trying to clear out of the inside of his coal pit before it fills up after having the dams built up. Ended up with 2-1/2 cord for the afternoon.

Next day, today, Sunday, blessed with great weather, initial frustration relieved, removed the transmission. Tomorrow it will go in for repair.

Prayerfully I will be able to make it next time.


----------



## lumberjackchef

looks like you guys had fun and cut a bunch of wood. Sorry I didn't get to come but had a family thing that I had forgotten about and then woke up not feeling that well to boot! Feeling a little better now. Enough so that I finished up my complete rebuild on the 046 that I picked up last fall from a local dealer with bad bearings and a scored up piston. Used some timing #'s that Matt was kind enough to share and my SIL came out today so we could put it through a test run. We cut a truck and trailer load with it and it runs really nice with those specs, Thanks Matt! Now on to the 084!!!!Oh Yeah got a big ol' pine log that's destined to become the timber frame of my greenhouse. Need to try the beast out on the mill....Pictures will be forthcoming. 

So when is the next cut gonna be Steve?


----------



## workshop

After the newscast about us last night another landowner contacted us about cutting on his place. We will need to go look at it first. Got to figure out logistics and such. It is a ways east of here, probably about half way between me and AWOL.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Lurch posing for a picture...
> 
> View attachment 330151



Looks like he is waving at you with his middle finger....


----------



## cobey

he he


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Looks like he is waving at you with his middle finger....


Now lurch would never do such a thing..
He's just sayin' "we number one"!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Thomas, your chain is sharp...
Along with all the other ones that got rocked yesterday...
And the chain I got from Mark went on Levi's Deere.. It's ready to slay some tops in Mansfield if something comes of that...


----------



## 67L36Driver

You fellas lucked out on the weather. Polar express roared into River City at sunset and the temp is down to 24.


----------



## Hedgerow

That's a lot of firewood..


----------



## Hedgerow

Piles 3 and 4...
Hope Steve and Ed don't make like squirrels, and forget where they all are...


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, do you have a rough guess how it compares to the last cut? It's amazing how much i feel I missed out on.

I was hoping to pick Lurch's brains on his Jonsered 2171 IIRC. I am still thinking strongly about getting one & having it ported.


----------



## diggers_dad

It's been a heck of a day here. You've all seen pics of my boys, Mason (Digger) and Max (Buster), allow me to share a story with you that still has me tied up in knots.

I was achy last night and didn't sleep well so I was looking forward to an afternoon nap once we were home from worship. I made my way to the bedroom and fell almost immediately asleep. I woke up around 4, plenty of time to get everything ready before evening services. My wife came in and said there had been "an incident" while I was asleep. Those words, an incident, did not bode well.

Max, age 8, decided to go on a bit of an adventure in the yard while Mason, 11, was busy cleaning his room. As usual, when one of the kids is in the yard our Great Pyrenees, Jo-Jo, watched over him. It's normal for our kids to play in the yard for hours on the swing, in the "club house", on the "rock mountain", or in the tree house. They have done so for years and know all the rules which include never leaving the yard. Period. For whatever reason, Max decided to ignore the rules today.

After some time Mason wanted to go out and play also. His mother almost made him stay and clean more but decided he had done enough and allowed him to go out. Once outside he was almost immediately summoned by Jo-Jo. The kids say he "has a look" on his face when something is wrong. Mason recognized the look and began to follow him. As Mason left the boundaries of the yard he knew he was breaking the rules but made the decision this was an exception that needed to be made. 50 yards from the house. 100 yards from the house. Mason was now questioning his decision about leaving the yard and worried about whether he should come back to the house and get one of us or see what Jo-Jo was worried about. He told me heard something at that point and decided to continue. He couldn't describe the sound but knew in his heart in meant he must press on.

Over 150 yards from the house Mason came upon the bank of one of the ponds on our property. About 15 feet from the bank, he saw Max up to his shoulders in the water, frantically trying to get out, screaming and crying. Because of the recent cold weather the pond had mostly frozen. When Jo-Jo initially went with Max they went to the pond. As Max entertained himself by looking for frogs or turtles Jo-Jo ventured out onto the ice. Max decided to join him and later told me he made the first several steps without a problem. 

He said he will always remember the sound and the feeling of the ice breaking beneath him. 

Mason, confronted with the entire situation, responded with brave calm and decisiveness. He tried walking out to Max but immediately realized the danger and stopped. With Max screaming and crying for help Mason talked to him to keep him calm and searched frantically for a way to help. In the nearby brush he saw an old wooden fence post still hanging on to a few pieces of barbed wire. He retrieved the post and tried to get it to Max but it wasn't long enough. Still keeping his wits, he held on to a piece of the barbed wire and threw the post to Max. Max was able to grab hold and Mason pulled the wire, pulling Max out of the water, across the ice and onto the bank. Max was starting to suffer the effects of the cold water and had to be helped by Mason back up to the house where he spent the next hour crying, getting a hot bath and then drying by the wood stove. 

It's been quite a day. 

I am humbled by the loving kindness of God and His providence in watching over this family. My stomach is still in knots. I have prayed and given thanks over and over again.

For a little reference, here is a picture of the pond afterward. The fence post on the old tire was the one Mason used. It's about 5 feet long. Most of the broken ice is from Max thrashing around.


----------



## Oliver1655

What a blessing! I have no doubt God's hand was there guiding your dog & then Digger. What a hard lesson for your boy's to learn.


----------



## workshop

The lord gave your son the strength and knowledge to know what to do. So glad everything is OK.


----------



## Hedgerow

That coulda been bad...
But I'm sure glad it was a teachable moment as opposed to a tragedy..

Providence...


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> What a blessing! I have no doubt God's hand was there guiding your dog & then Digger. What a hard lesson for your boy's to learn.





workshop said:


> The lord gave your son the strength and knowledge to know what to do. So glad everything is OK.



If I ever settle down enough to sleep I'm going to try to figure out how to stay within arms reach of each boy during the night. I held Max for a long time and told him the trouble and punishment would come later, after I could think with clarity. I've told Mason how proud I am that he was able to be calm and rational in a crisis. I told him that's the kind of thing that makes the difference between a boy and a man. I think he grew a little bit as that sunk in.


----------



## Steve NW WI

That's scary for sure. Somehow, I know that feeling. A little creek close to my house, a little too late in the spring. I was able to thrash to shore myself, but it gave me a lot of respect for ice. Not enough to not go chase fish on it, though!

Happy to hear everything turned out well for you. The boys will tell that story for years to come, and maybe someone else will listen enough to stay off the thin stuff.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> It's been a heck of a day here. You've all seen pics of my boys, Mason (Digger) and Max (Buster), allow me to share a story with you that still has me tied up in knots.
> 
> I was achy last night and didn't sleep well so I was looking forward to an afternoon nap once we were home from worship. I made my way to the bedroom and fell almost immediately asleep. I woke up around 4, plenty of time to get everything ready before evening services. My wife came in and said there had been "an incident" while I was asleep. Those words, an incident, did not bode well.
> 
> Max, age 8, decided to go on a bit of an adventure in the yard while Mason, 11, was busy cleaning his room. As usual, when one of the kids is in the yard our Great Pyrenees, Jo-Jo, watched over him. It's normal for our kids to play in the yard for hours on the swing, in the "club house", on the "rock mountain", or in the tree house. They have done so for years and know all the rules which include never leaving the yard. Period. For whatever reason, Max decided to ignore the rules today.
> 
> After some time Mason wanted to go out and play also. His mother almost made him stay and clean more but decided he had done enough and allowed him to go out. Once outside he was almost immediately summoned by Jo-Jo. The kids say he "has a look" on his face when something is wrong. Mason recognized the look and began to follow him. As Mason left the boundaries of the yard he knew he was breaking the rules but made the decision this was an exception that needed to be made. 50 yards from the house. 100 yards from the house. Mason was now questioning his decision about leaving the yard and worried about whether he should come back to the house and get one of us or see what Jo-Jo was worried about. He told me heard something at that point and decided to continue. He couldn't describe the sound but knew in his heart in meant he must press on.
> 
> Over 150 yards from the house Mason came upon the bank of one of the ponds on our property. About 15 feet from the bank, he saw Max up to his shoulders in the water, frantically trying to get out, screaming and crying. Because of the recent cold weather the pond had mostly frozen. When Jo-Jo initially went with Max they went to the pond. As Max entertained himself by looking for frogs or turtles Jo-Jo ventured out onto the ice. Max decided to join him and later told me he made the first several steps without a problem.
> 
> He said he will always remember the sound and the feeling of the ice breaking beneath him.
> 
> Mason, confronted with the entire situation, responded with brave calm and decisiveness. He tried walking out to Max but immediately realized the danger and stopped. With Max screaming and crying for help Mason talked to him to keep him calm and searched frantically for a way to help. In the nearby brush he saw an old wooden fence post still hanging on to a few pieces of barbed wire. He retrieved the post and tried to get it to Max but it wasn't long enough. Still keeping his wits, he held on to a piece of the barbed wire and threw the post to Max. Max was able to grab hold and Mason pulled the wire, pulling Max out of the water, across the ice and onto the bank. Max was starting to suffer the effects of the cold water and had to be helped by Mason back up to the house where he spent the next hour crying, getting a hot bath and then drying by the wood stove.
> 
> It's been quite a day.
> 
> I am humbled by the loving kindness of God and His providence in watching over this family. My stomach is still in knots. I have prayed and given thanks over and over again.
> 
> For a little reference, here is a picture of the pond afterward. The fence post on the old tire was the one Mason used. It's about 5 feet long. Most of the broken ice is from Max thrashing around.
> 
> View attachment 330338
> 
> 
> View attachment 330339


 I am overjoyed the boys are safe!!! like Matt said I really hope this is a good learning
experiance for them, on how to stay out of trouble, and how to respond in an emergency.
they have a great Dad and are learning lessons that will last a lifetime. the investments
both spiritual and physical you are making are QUICKLY paying off big time!
to God be the Glory for his loving protection of You, your boys and family!


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, do you have a rough guess how it compares to the last cut? It's amazing how much i feel I missed out on.
> 
> I was hoping to pick Lurch's brains on his Jonsered 2171 IIRC. I am still thinking strongly about getting one & having it ported.


 the 2171 I ran was a very inpressive saw!!!


----------



## cobey

Marc, I am just blown away how the Lord guided the dog and Mason! WoW! just WOW!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Marc, I am just blown away how the Lord guided the dog and Mason! WoW! just WOW!!!!



A miracle for sure. Glad everybody is ok. I worry about my boys all the time. They are clueless to the dangers of life as we all were at that age. It is a wonder any of us survived our youth. 

My wife read a book by Dr. James Dobson on how to raise boys. The very first thing Dr. Dobson says is "Your main priority in raising boys is to keep them alive!!!!" IIRC, He then told a story how he and some neighborhood friends poured gasoline down a sewer manhole, put the cover back on, and dropped a match down the keyhole. I think they blew 5 toilets off the foundation in the neighborhood.


----------



## thinkrtinker

I am so glad both boys are going to be ok. I give you a lot of credit. You have taken the boys out and let them experience life enough that they know how to react in an emergency. Thank god for miracles


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Marc
I praise God with you. Just shows that if we listen to the small voice everything works out. Good on you, your wife, and the boys. Specially digger. I'm sure this has given max a different perspective that will help him
Y'all just remember that the thief failed and that a miss is as good as a mile. Don't loose time worrying about what coulda been. It didnt happen. Alls well


----------



## lumberjackchef

Praise God!! 

When the righteous cry for help, the Lord hears, and delivers them out of all their distress and troubles.

Psalm 34:17

and that righteousness is not of our own but it is the gift of God that through Christ we have been imputed his Righteousness. Amen for that Brother, Amen! Knowing your child in is danger is the worst. When one of my daughters was just 18 months old she was attacked by a stray chow mix that grabbed her by the head as she was playing with our puppy. Luckily my wife was very near by and was able to remove the dog from her. She lost most of her left ear and received 57 stitches to her scalp. that was a scary thing. But God is good always, and she is now a momma to 2 of her own little ones that she has to watch over and train up. Good to know he is safe and has something to reflect upon next time he comes into a potentially dangerous situation.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Looks like lurch and hi reman are tv stars 
Wish I could help y'all on the cuts. Alas, life dictates otherwise


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Looks like lurch and hinerman are tv stars 
Wish I could help y'all on the cuts. Alas, life dictates otherwise


----------



## diggers_dad

lumberjackchef said:


> Psalm 34:17



I used that one yesterday at worship along with 1 Peter 3:12 
*"For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil."
*


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good morning fellas. (Carl subbing in for Jim)

36 in the garage this morning. 

Crawling back to bed till it warms up.


----------



## diggers_dad

14 °F on the drive in to work. 

Someone in Canada left the door open and all the cold air is coming down here.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

14 °F on the drive in to work. 

Someone in Canada left the door open and all the cold air is coming down here.

dd


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, sunshine and 9 degrees right now. If I can get the splitter started I am going to split some hedge rounds after dinner.


----------



## srcarr52

Slept in late this morning. Truck still said -3 when I started it up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> It's been a heck of a day here. You've all seen pics of my boys, Mason (Digger) and Max (Buster), allow me to share a story with you that still has me tied up in knots.
> 
> I was achy last night and didn't sleep well so I was looking forward to an afternoon nap once we were home from worship. I made my way to the bedroom and fell almost immediately asleep. I woke up around 4, plenty of time to get everything ready before evening services. My wife came in and said there had been "an incident" while I was asleep. Those words, an incident, did not bode well.
> 
> Max, age 8, decided to go on a bit of an adventure in the yard while Mason, 11, was busy cleaning his room. As usual, when one of the kids is in the yard our Great Pyrenees, Jo-Jo, watched over him. It's normal for our kids to play in the yard for hours on the swing, in the "club house", on the "rock mountain", or in the tree house. They have done so for years and know all the rules which include never leaving the yard. Period. For whatever reason, Max decided to ignore the rules today.
> 
> After some time Mason wanted to go out and play also. His mother almost made him stay and clean more but decided he had done enough and allowed him to go out. Once outside he was almost immediately summoned by Jo-Jo. The kids say he "has a look" on his face when something is wrong. Mason recognized the look and began to follow him. As Mason left the boundaries of the yard he knew he was breaking the rules but made the decision this was an exception that needed to be made. 50 yards from the house. 100 yards from the house. Mason was now questioning his decision about leaving the yard and worried about whether he should come back to the house and get one of us or see what Jo-Jo was worried about. He told me heard something at that point and decided to continue. He couldn't describe the sound but knew in his heart in meant he must press on.
> 
> Over 150 yards from the house Mason came upon the bank of one of the ponds on our property. About 15 feet from the bank, he saw Max up to his shoulders in the water, frantically trying to get out, screaming and crying. Because of the recent cold weather the pond had mostly frozen. When Jo-Jo initially went with Max they went to the pond. As Max entertained himself by looking for frogs or turtles Jo-Jo ventured out onto the ice. Max decided to join him and later told me he made the first several steps without a problem.
> 
> He said he will always remember the sound and the feeling of the ice breaking beneath him.
> 
> Mason, confronted with the entire situation, responded with brave calm and decisiveness. He tried walking out to Max but immediately realized the danger and stopped. With Max screaming and crying for help Mason talked to him to keep him calm and searched frantically for a way to help. In the nearby brush he saw an old wooden fence post still hanging on to a few pieces of barbed wire. He retrieved the post and tried to get it to Max but it wasn't long enough. Still keeping his wits, he held on to a piece of the barbed wire and threw the post to Max. Max was able to grab hold and Mason pulled the wire, pulling Max out of the water, across the ice and onto the bank. Max was starting to suffer the effects of the cold water and had to be helped by Mason back up to the house where he spent the next hour crying, getting a hot bath and then drying by the wood stove.
> 
> It's been quite a day.
> 
> I am humbled by the loving kindness of God and His providence in watching over this family. My stomach is still in knots. I have prayed and given thanks over and over again.
> 
> For a little reference, here is a picture of the pond afterward. The fence post on the old tire was the one Mason used. It's about 5 feet long. Most of the broken ice is from Max thrashing around.
> 
> View attachment 330338
> 
> 
> View attachment 330339




God is in control. If we will let him.


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> God is in control. If we will let him.



Yessir, some of the worst decisions I've ever made was when I failed to recognize that or didn't think He was moving fast enough.


----------



## diggers_dad

5°F on the way in this morning. Brrrrrrr....

Time to put more wood on the porch. We've got precip coming in this weekend.


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> Looks like lurch and hinerman are tv stars
> Wish I could help y'all on the cuts. Alas, life dictates otherwise


 
We will be signing autographs at the next Charity Cut. 

Good morning all....stay warm and be safe.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> We will be signing autographs at the next Charity Cut.
> 
> Good morning all....stay warm and be safe.



I have your bar and chains packed up but didn't get to mail them today. I'll give it a try again tomorrow.

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body seen or hear any thing from Work Saw Collector.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> I have your bar and chains packed up but didn't get to mail them today. I'll give it a try again tomorrow.
> 
> DD


 thanks again for my bar and chains!! ill be sawing with that saw for a long time, thanks for fattening her up for me
its really happy now. I got to get one of them adjuster tools


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> thanks again for my bar and chains!! ill be sawing with that saw for a long time, thanks for fattening her up for me
> its really happy now. I got to get one of them adjuster tools



You betcha. Might lean it out some at the next cut. If you run a few tanks through it the ring will be seated and we can get a better idea where it likes to run. Opinions vary, but I like to run 'em a little rich for break in and I set yours just a smidge rich on that account.

dd


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> We will be signing autographs at the next Charity Cut.
> 
> Good morning all....stay warm and be safe.



At $5 per autograph. ;-)


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman, 

Your bar and chains shipped this morning. 

On a related note, I'm going to buy stock in UPS soon. They've GOT to be making money on shipping stuff.

dd


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen or hear any thing from Work Saw Collector.


I was wondering what Steven has been up to. Haven't seen him on here in a while... Hope he's OK.


----------



## Hinerman

diggers_dad said:


> Hinerman,
> 
> Your bar and chains shipped this morning.
> 
> On a related note, I'm going to buy stock in UPS soon. They've GOT to be making money on shipping stuff.
> 
> dd


 
Want me to pay you for the shipping?


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen or hear any thing from Work Saw Collector.


 
I think Matt knows how to get a hold of him...


----------



## pdqdl

diggers_dad said:


> Hinerman,
> 
> Your bar and chains shipped this morning.
> 
> On a related note, I'm going to buy stock in UPS soon. They've GOT to be making money on shipping stuff.
> 
> dd



Small doubt about that.

As fuel prices go up, I think UPS goes up even more, figuring that fewer folks will be willing to drive to avoid the shipping charges. They are right, too!


----------



## pdqdl

Cool! The AS website seems to be working better now. It's about time!


----------



## workshop

Here is an article that the land owner from the last charity cut put out on his blog.

http://springfieldmn.blogspot.com/

Pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640285333443/


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Want me to pay you for the shipping?



Negative. I appreciate the offer. I'm just stunned at how out of hand shipping prices have become. Outrageous. I talked to a lady I occasionally work with today who recently bought propane for her house. She was glad she got it for under $4 a gallon. Things are just out of hand.

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Here is an article that the land owner from the last charity cut put out on his blog.
> 
> http://springfieldmn.blogspot.com/
> 
> Pics:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157640285333443/



Nice blog. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> You betcha. Might lean it out some at the next cut. If you run a few tanks through it the ring will be seated and we can get a better idea where it likes to run. Opinions vary, but I like to run 'em a little rich for break in and I set yours just a smidge rich on that account.
> 
> dd


 cool! shes already pretty good, when it gets better after brake in thats just icing on the cake, it s light enough I hardly want to use the little echo


----------



## Locust Cutter

diggers_dad said:


> It's been a heck of a day here. You've all seen pics of my boys, Mason (Digger) and Max (Buster), allow me to share a story with you that still has me tied up in knots.
> 
> I was achy last night and didn't sleep well so I was looking forward to an afternoon nap once we were home from worship. I made my way to the bedroom and fell almost immediately asleep. I woke up around 4, plenty of time to get everything ready before evening services. My wife came in and said there had been "an incident" while I was asleep. Those words, an incident, did not bode well.
> 
> Max, age 8, decided to go on a bit of an adventure in the yard while Mason, 11, was busy cleaning his room. As usual, when one of the kids is in the yard our Great Pyrenees, Jo-Jo, watched over him. It's normal for our kids to play in the yard for hours on the swing, in the "club house", on the "rock mountain", or in the tree house. They have done so for years and know all the rules which include never leaving the yard. Period. For whatever reason, Max decided to ignore the rules today.
> 
> After some time Mason wanted to go out and play also. His mother almost made him stay and clean more but decided he had done enough and allowed him to go out. Once outside he was almost immediately summoned by Jo-Jo. The kids say he "has a look" on his face when something is wrong. Mason recognized the look and began to follow him. As Mason left the boundaries of the yard he knew he was breaking the rules but made the decision this was an exception that needed to be made. 50 yards from the house. 100 yards from the house. Mason was now questioning his decision about leaving the yard and worried about whether he should come back to the house and get one of us or see what Jo-Jo was worried about. He told me heard something at that point and decided to continue. He couldn't describe the sound but knew in his heart in meant he must press on.
> 
> Over 150 yards from the house Mason came upon the bank of one of the ponds on our property. About 15 feet from the bank, he saw Max up to his shoulders in the water, frantically trying to get out, screaming and crying. Because of the recent cold weather the pond had mostly frozen. When Jo-Jo initially went with Max they went to the pond. As Max entertained himself by looking for frogs or turtles Jo-Jo ventured out onto the ice. Max decided to join him and later told me he made the first several steps without a problem.
> 
> He said he will always remember the sound and the feeling of the ice breaking beneath him.
> 
> Mason, confronted with the entire situation, responded with brave calm and decisiveness. He tried walking out to Max but immediately realized the danger and stopped. With Max screaming and crying for help Mason talked to him to keep him calm and searched frantically for a way to help. In the nearby brush he saw an old wooden fence post still hanging on to a few pieces of barbed wire. He retrieved the post and tried to get it to Max but it wasn't long enough. Still keeping his wits, he held on to a piece of the barbed wire and threw the post to Max. Max was able to grab hold and Mason pulled the wire, pulling Max out of the water, across the ice and onto the bank. Max was starting to suffer the effects of the cold water and had to be helped by Mason back up to the house where he spent the next hour crying, getting a hot bath and then drying by the wood stove.
> 
> It's been quite a day.
> 
> I am humbled by the loving kindness of God and His providence in watching over this family. My stomach is still in knots. I have prayed and given thanks over and over again.
> 
> For a little reference, here is a picture of the pond afterward. The fence post on the old tire was the one Mason used. It's about 5 feet long. Most of the broken ice is from Max thrashing around.
> 
> View attachment 330338
> 
> 
> View attachment 330339



God almighty. I can't imagine finding my kids in a situation like that, or worse as that easily could have been. I managed to break through a farm pond years ago, but nothing like that and there were adults within shouting range so I was just cold for a bit. My Great Grandmother used to say that God looks after fools and little children. The older I get, the more I realize that she was right. About a lot of things. I am glad to hear that Max is alright and hopefully learned his lesson. God bless children and their insatiable curiosity.


----------



## diggers_dad

Locust Cutter said:


> God almighty. I can't imagine finding my kids in a situation like that, or worse as that easily could have been. I managed to break through a farm pond years ago, but nothing like that and there were adults within shouting range so I was just cold for a bit. My Great Grandmother used to say that God looks after fools and little children. The older I get, the more I realize that she was right. About a lot of things. I am glad to hear that Max is alright and hopefully learned his lesson. God bless children and their insatiable curiosity.



In your post you started with "God Almighty."

Funny thing about that, we were discussing only the week before about how people say "Oh my God" or "Oh, Lord" or similar without thinking about the seriousness of calling on the name of the Lord or using His name without due respect. One of the things we said was how we shouldn't say God's name in vain, that it was to be used in times where we wanted his help or attention. 

If ever there was a time I wanted His help or attention, that was it for sure. I told the boys that was an excellent time to call upon the Almighty.

dd


----------



## Locust Cutter

It wasn't until my children became mobile that all of the various real dangerous, seemingly innocuous to adults, really sank in for me. I don't try to nanny them as the real world doesn't suffer the weak and pain is a heck of a learning tool, as long as it's not overwhelming. I know that I am usually a pretty poor example of a Christian but I don't take the Lord's name lightly.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning mid-southerners...45° here this morning. Rise and shine.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Good morning mid-southerners...45° here this morning. Rise and shine.


 Mornin'.

Coffee time.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, anyone else getting snow this morning?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Some light flurries. Good morning. Still working on the first pot.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body seen or hear any thing from Work Saw Collector.


 
Matt says he is fine,,,,just busy opening a quilt shop.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' cutters...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning folks, anyone else getting snow this morning?



An inch or so on the ground now. Shaping up to be one of them all day jobs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth!!!! http://ksu.craigslist.org/clt/4304750279.html


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can grab it for you. If you want But I am not that close to KSU about 100miles But I would do it for you. If you want it.


----------



## pdqdl

I'm guessing that whoever is selling it hasn't used any other saws since that Homie was new.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can grab it for you. If you want But I am not that close to KSU about 100miles But I would do it for you. If you want it.



I found it on the Topeka C'list and didn't look to see it was in Manhattan...............................................Yikes!

Too much and too far.

But, I am getting nibbles on the Indian.


----------



## workshop

So far we have delivered 125 loads of firewood. I'll venture an educated guess that at least 100-110 are from everybody that has helped with the Charity Cuts. We are trying to look at the next place to cut at but weather, again, is being problematic. 
Thanks to all for keeping people warm.
Steve


----------



## Hinerman

Wish we could cut more. I lay awake at night thinking about it sometimes. It is one of the better ministries I have been apart of.


----------



## 50blues

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth!!!! http://ksu.craigslist.org/clt/4304750279.html


I live outside Manhattan. If you want it let me know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

50blues said:


> I live outside Manhattan. If you want it let me know.


 
Thanks I think I am good without it I have enough projects. Can't speak for Karl But I am ?? he was just letting other know of this
gem..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks I think I am good without it I have enough projects. Can't speak for Karl But I am ?? he was just letting other know of this
> gem..



Yes.

I'm trying to cull my herd. 

Indian went to live in a man cave in K.C.


----------



## cobey

last night, tuned the 290/390 I ported for my buddy last week. it runs good but i never ran an unported 390.
it pulls hard but it needs a better chain  the giant hole in the muffler was probably the cause of the biggest gain  
that mix he uses stinks! idk what gas but stihl oil in the orange bottle


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> I found it on the Topeka C'list and didn't look to see it was in Manhattan...............................................Yikes!
> 
> Too much and too far.
> 
> But, I am getting nibbles on the Indian.



Man... That makes Grandpa's Mac 35 look down-right safe and ergonomic even... That's back when men were men... And were deaf with no feeling in their hands.


----------



## sawnami

I've got one in the "to do" pile that Tammi bought at an auction for me. awol has a nice one. I saw it sitting in his saw lineup at the SE KS GTG. He reached down, picked it up and started it with one pull.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

I would have liked to keep the Indian but, with north of fifty saws in the garage I am content to focus on the PL/SL type Remingtons. The automatic oiler was a major 'cool' factor.

Well, and a few Bantam types and Logmasters and......................................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Karl how much white fluffy did you all get last night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Karl how much white fluffy did you all get last night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Looks like three or so inches. More expected the next five days. Oh joy. Garage is down to 40. No saw tinkering unless the sun warms things up.

I need to check up on Jim.


----------



## Locust Cutter

No snow here, but we had a nice skim of ice last night/this morning that I enjoyed on my return home from work... Luckily it was a gritty texture, not glaze so it wasn't bad if you weren't being dumb r having to engage in emergency maneuvers.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Looks like three or so inches. More expected the next five days. Oh joy. Garage is down to 40. No saw tinkering unless the sun warms things up.
> 
> I need to check up on Jim.


 Thats about what I have south of town, the 10 day forecast only shows one day above freezing. I guess I will be cutting in the snow next weekend.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I know all you fellas burn wood but, what is propane a gallon when you have to use your backup?

We went out this morning and met the truck to buy enuff for a month for this one house. 168 frogskins...................Yikes!


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> I know all you fellas burn wood but, what is propane a gallon when you have to use your backup?
> 
> We went out this morning and met the truck to buy enuff for a month for this one house. 168 frogskins...................Yikes!



Just under $4 / gallon. Licensed robbery.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not as bad as I feared. Seems I read in the paper it was around $7/gallon in the extreme northeast. Yikes! 

Jesse used a gun. (He also died a few blocks from here)

We built our house with 6" exterior walls and double pane glass. Forced air nat. gas. for everything. Our bill is usually below the neighbors who have 50-60 y.o. wood frame houses with little or no insulation.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Two fireplaces with blowers and glass fronts and Blondie can't stand wood smoke smell. (insert bang head here)


----------



## Hinerman

Wassuuuuup....pg 4!!!! I thought the thread got moved or deleted. That was a horrible Super Bowl. The Seahawks played extremely well.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hinerman said:


> Wassuuuuup....pg 4!!!! I thought the thread got moved or deleted. That was a horrible Super Bowl. The Seahawks played extremely well.


 You could tell by the end of the first quarter who had done their homework and came to town ready to play.
You getting any of that snow that Sagetown is getting? Were supposed to get hit pretty hard tuesday.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> You getting any of that snow that Sagetown is getting? Were supposed to get hit pretty hard tuesday.



About 3 inches of fluffy stuff here. School is out tomorrow and kids are excited.


----------



## cobey

hi all


----------



## Hinerman

Mo. Jim said:


> You could tell by the end of the first quarter who had done their homework and came to town ready to play.
> You getting any of that snow that Sagetown is getting? Were supposed to get hit pretty hard tuesday.



Yes sir, about 3-4 inches today. Nothing tomorrow and more on Tuesday. Boss called and the office is closed tomorrow  School is out though 

Not to take anything away from the Seahawks but Manning's passes looked anemic. I was wondering if he hurt his throwing arm during the game.


----------



## cobey

I tried to watch....I cant pay attn to long to sports on tv... we had a superbowl party in the church gym. I ate some BBQ then
I ended up playing guitar in the church kitchen by the heat vent


----------



## 67L36Driver

Four below this morning. Making plans to be snowbound till the weekend.

Article in the St. Joe New Press this morning about propane cost/supplies. Went from 1.97/gal in Dec. to 3.90/gal in Jan.. Yikes!

No wonder our friends on a fixed income ran into cash flow problem. The extreme cold has magnified the problem.


----------



## workshop

I can't figure out how anyone can manage to throw a football. Its not even a ball, shaped like a pregnant banana.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I can't figure out how anyone can manage to throw a football. Its not even a ball, shaped like a pregnant banana.


Ya just throw it harder Steve...
They iron themselves out over 55 mph...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, no fluffy stuff yet, BUT they preemptively cancelled school for the babies tomorrow... Now watch it and we'll not get a flurry. Hopefully we'll get some wet snow so at least we can build a snow man or two and throw a few snowballs...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wet sticky stuff freezes on the tree limbs and break things would do me. I could move some of my old mag.............................................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

The snow hasn't shown up yet so I guess I will retire for the night. I did get a good jag of rock solid dead elm late yesterday afternoon. I was needing some dry wood to mix with my hedge.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Waiting on the newspaper to go with my coffee and cig.. No white stuff.

Itchin' to go on a road trip to Perry, Ks.. I have a couple roller nose bars need dressed as an excuse. Best time of year to go as all they are doing is chainsaws.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Carl and the rest of you GTG fans, still waiting on that snow storm to move in. The radio just said we could still get up to 8 inchs, I think every school in NW Mo. is closed today.


----------



## Hinerman

We got rain and sleet this morning. The truck was iced over and streets were getting slick. There is a break in the rain/sleet right now. I would rather get snow than rain and sleet.


----------



## Hedgerow

Worked on the little echo for a couple hours this weekend...
Thomas? You need to run it now...
Bwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 332139
> 
> 
> Worked on the little echo for a couple hours this weekend...
> Thomas? You need to run it now...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!



I have been trying to corner a little Echo tophandle like that one, runner or project. 

Replace my Homie XL2 with something modern. The only saw I actually have a use for.

(Post editor has been goofy this morning)


----------



## Hinerman

I take it you like it. What did you do to it? Muffler mod and retune? Bring it to the next Charity Cut so I can give it a spin.


----------



## Mo. Jim

It's been snowing for about 3 hours now and is supposed to continue on thru tonight. Single digits tonight, tomorrow and thur.


----------



## moody

14 inches of snow (3 inches were preexisting) and still going strong. Wind is picking up pretty good. Had some folks who decided to wait until this morning to say they needed 2 loads of wood. So got to cut a couple of nice Locust trees down. Gotta love how it splits when it's frozen.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> 14 inches of snow (3 inches were preexisting) and still going strong. Wind is picking up pretty good. Had some folks who decided to wait until this morning to say they needed 2 loads of wood. So got to cut a couple of nice Locust trees down. Gotta love how it splits when it's frozen.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


In weather like this the price should go up 10% for every 5degrees it drops below 25 and every 3 inches of snow.


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> In weather like this the price should go up 10% for every 5degrees it drops below 25 and every 3 inches of snow.



And for every time someone says "I'll run out if it isn't here by this afternoon."

I don't know who said it, but I have this quote up on my wall at the office "Lack of planning on your part doesn't constitute an emergency on my part."

dd


----------



## 67L36Driver

Three above here. No newspaper on the porch. We always get it by 5:30 a.m. but not this morning.

We have an arse load of snow.

I think everyone is hunkered down until the city street crew and MODOT does their thing. I havn't been outside the house since Monday evening. Good thing Blondie is lots of entertainment (yeah, right).


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> And for every time someone says "I'll run out if it isn't here by this afternoon."
> 
> I don't know who said it, but I have this quote up on my wall at the office *"Lack of planning on your part doesn't constitute an emergency on my part."*
> 
> dd



What I used to reply to management when a key machine broke down.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I don't know how much snow we got, but that wind last night made some pretty big drifts. It is 8 degrees and sunshine and -15 windchill right now.


----------



## Hinerman

My teeth chatter just thinking about being that cold


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> My teeth chatter just thinking about being that cold



Bundle up fellas.

Predicted to go to -15 tonight. Wind chill to -25. Oh joy..................................................


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I take it you like it. What did you do to it? Muffler mod and retune? Bring it to the next Charity Cut so I can give it a spin.


It had the most hideous catalytic converter in the muffler I have ever seen... Had to cut the muffler in half to get to it, then weld it back together...
Barks like a big dog now, and the cut speed almost doubled... "No exaggeration" Eats a bit more fuel too now.. 
But well worth it..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It had the most hideous catalytic converter in the muffler I have ever seen... Had to cut the muffler in half to get to it, then weld it back together...
> Barks like a big dog now, and the cut speed almost doubled... "No exaggeration" Eats a bit more fuel too now..
> But well worth it..


OK WE NEED A BUILD THREAD......................


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> OK WE NEED A BUILD THREAD......................


Too late... Cat in trash, floor swept up, saw goes braap braap...
I should have taken pics, but I never remember to... But the saw has a large exhaust port for a saw that size! the cat I couldn't hardly even blow compressed air through, and the outlet under the deflector was the size of a pencil... No wonder the poor thing had no get up and go...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It had the most hideous catalytic converter in the muffler I have ever seen... Had to cut the muffler in half to get to it, then weld it back together...
> Barks like a big dog now, and the cut speed almost doubled... "No exaggeration" Eats a bit more fuel too now..
> But well worth it..


 I kinda figured thats how it would be, glad its running better!!! hows the truck project going?


----------



## cobey

man guys, this cold sucks!! saws are frozen in the shed, goats about frozen in his house......
the good part is at work all my overhead heaters have been down for 2 1/2 months
and my buddy fixed them today so i got heat at work again yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> OK WE NEED A BUILD THREAD......................



This will give you an idea:


----------



## old cookie

I cut up a big hedge last week.It got blown over in the 2003 tornado,the more I run my 372xp the more I like it.I got a truck load of really good wood, which I really needed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Minus thirteen this a.m.. Coffee tastes good.

Crept down a short strech of hwy 36 thru downtown last nite. Hard packed snow covered. Like drivin' on a frozen lake.


----------



## Hinerman

12° here with snow---real dry, light, fluffy snow. You can blow it off the window. I have never seen it before. It looks almost like goose down floating around. Anybody know what the Eskimos call this type of snow?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> 12° here with snow---real dry, light, fluffy snow. You can blow it off the window. I have never seen it before. It looks almost like goose down floating around. Anybody know *what the Eskimos call this type of snow*?



Butt dust?


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Butt dust?


 
 Glad my mouth was empty when I read this. I would have either choked, spit chit everywhere, or both.....


----------



## Hedgerow

Heard through the grapevine that Denny at interfaith is being overwhelmed with firewood needs and buried in snow up in WI...
Would any of you hard core firewooders be interested in a possible trip up north when the snow is off to try and get their reserves back up to snuff? It's been a rough year up there...


----------



## Hinerman

Matt, I'm not making any promises, but I am definitely interested.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Matt, I'm not making any promises, but I am definitely interested.


OK.. They cut off donated log piles and process from there.. Right now, the log piles are buried in snow, and what should have been enough wood to last till next year is about gone from what I hear, which means they'll have to increase throughput as soon as snow is gone... I'll get with Jon and Boyd and the gang to see if they are thinking what I'm thinking...


----------



## cobey

let me know... depends if i can get away .... I would like to help if I can


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, how far away is it using KC as a reference?


----------



## thinkrtinker

ROAD TRIP????? DID SOMEBODY SAY ROAD TRIP???????????
If I can get it in the schedule, figure me in.
What month does snow vaporize up there?


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Heard through the grapevine that Denny at interfaith is being overwhelmed with firewood needs and buried in snow up in WI...
> Would any of you hard core firewooders be interested in a possible trip up north when the snow is off to try and get their reserves back up to snuff? It's been a rough year up there...



I've got a bunch of Locust I could give away. Tell me how long the sticks need to be and I'll have more than you can load ready. I'm not sure I could afford a trip up there but if a couple guys want to haul a trailer full of wood I can fill them.


----------



## moody

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, how far away is it using KC as a reference?



8.5ish hours


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, how far away is it using KC as a reference?


The location would be a little north and East of Grantsburg, WI if I recall. I allow 11 hrs from my place, 8-9 from KC.
You run straight up 35...



thinkrtinker said:


> ROAD TRIP????? DID SOMEBODY SAY ROAD TRIP???????????
> If I can get it in the schedule, figure me in.
> What month does snow vaporize up there?


It depends on the year.. Its been warmish by March before, but April is more likely.. Hard to say.



moody said:


> I've got a bunch of Locust I could give away. Tell me how long the sticks need to be and I'll have more than you can load ready. I'm not sure I could afford a trip up there but if a couple guys want to haul a trailer full of wood I can fill them.



If Denny is feeling up to it, I think all we would need is splitter power and lots of man power. He usually has mountains of logs that have to be processed. Denny has had a bout with cancer, not sure how he's getting on right now. Boyd will check on him and let us know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> I've got a bunch of Locust I could give away. Tell me how long the sticks need to be and I'll have more than you can load ready. I'm not sure I could afford a trip up there but if a couple guys want to haul a trailer full of wood I can fill them.


 
If you have locust to give away I will be there when it is ready to pick up. Very generous of U..


----------



## old cookie

11 hours from here. Man I aint been that far from home since 1980 something. I thought it was a long ways over to Hedges place that is 16 miles.


----------



## 67L36Driver

15 degrees here this a.m.. Twenty eight degrees higher than the other day. Heat wave. Still too cold to tinker in the garage.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Driver. Had part of the shop at 30° at 4am, opened the dampers on the wood stoves & it is up to 38° at 6:15 am. Too big of an area to get to heat real well, 35' x 54' with a 10' wall on one side & an 18" on the other. But as I tell my wife, if I can get it 30-40° warmer than out side, it sure does help.

I have 2 ceiling fans to hang which will help but I don't have the time to run the conduit or the fans. There is a small 4' x 24' walkway for storage along the 18' wall. If I was working up on it I could work in a sweat shirt. I think for a temporary fix I will get a couple of box fans to hang from the railing & stir the air.


----------



## Hinerman

25° here this morning. High in the mid 40s. Heat wave for sure.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you have locust to give away I will be there when it is ready to pick up. Very generous of U..


 My sister bought 180 acres just south if Tongie she said it is covered with Locust trees she wants gone. As soon as she shows me where it is I will let you know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I am up to it Ward got a couple of saws that need run just not interested in fighting cold and snow.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, just bumping this thread, not a lot of action here lately. I fired up the splitter yesterday and split the rest of those elm rounds I had on the truck. Looks like a nice warmup in temps starting tue, it will be pretty sloppy with the freezing and thawing for a few days though. Hope every one has a good day,give thanks for what you have and make plans for what you don't. Later Jim


----------



## Mo. Jim

That 30% chance of snow is now officially 100%, just made my day.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> 15 degrees here this a.m.. Twenty eight degrees higher than the other day. Heat wave. Still too cold to tinker in the garage.


 hope u get to tinker soon


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, just bumping this thread, not a lot of action here lately. I fired up the splitter yesterday and split the rest of those elm rounds I had on the truck. Looks like a nice warmup in temps starting tue, it will be pretty sloppy with the freezing and thawing for a few days though. Hope every one has a good day,give thanks for what you have and make plans for what you don't. Later Jim



I think the site was down again I tried earlier. gave up till a few minutes ago.


----------



## workshop

A good weekend. Picked up 5 saws. Stihl ms390, Sachs-Dolmar 111, Makita DCS 540, Husqvarna 45, Jonsred 2050. Stihl has an air leak somewhere, needs new piston/rings. 111 runs really nice, very smooth. Makita overall Nice condition, haven't fired it yet. Haven't looked looked at the last 2 yet. I'll try and get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

Stveve u are the saw man....soon your saw pile may be able to be seen in space!!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Heard through the grapevine that Denny at interfaith is being overwhelmed with firewood needs and buried in snow up in WI...
> Would any of you hard core firewooders be interested in a possible trip up north when the snow is off to try and get their reserves back up to snuff? It's been a rough year up there...



Any news on this yet?


----------



## Oliver1655

I have started building a trailer for bucking logs. The logs I bring home are normally 8-12' long so I made the trailer a little over 14' long. It has a stand on it to hold several logs. You can cut from both ends working towards the middle without bending over. The cut rounds will roll down a 4' incline to the other side where the splitter will be staged. This will keep the rounds off the ground saving a lot of bending over. (As I get older this makes a big difference on my endurance.) Being able to keep the rounds off the ground will also help in snow & mud situations. There will be a small gate on the splitter side to where the log lift can rest on the edge of the trailer & really big rounds can be rolled from the trailer onto the log lift. On the back of the walk way's railing will be a couple of boxes for setting the saws & wood handling tool out of the way. I will post photos tomorrow. 

I used 8" x 4" "I" beams for the main frame & 3" channel iron on 20" centers for the bed. I am estimating the total weight of the trailer with bucking frame to be around 2,300#. It has a single 7,000# axle with 14 ply tires in hopes to decrease rolling resistance. I am hoping it will tow well behind my splitter so I can take it some of the charity cuts as well.

If it works like I hope, it will keep 5-6 folks busy at the same time. (Loader operator, 2 people with saws - 1 to cut from both ends, 1-2 to load/unload the splitter, & the splitter operator.) Or if 2 splitters, 8-9 people. (This will be a time when 16" - 18" bars will work well.)

I have a 75' long pile of logs to process which seems to keep growing. I had considered building a log processor & actually have most of the parts on hand to build one. However, due to the shorter lengths of my logs & the bends/twists, decided on the "log bucking" trailer instead.


----------



## Oliver1655

Last Hedge posted was late March or April depending on the snow melt & Denny's health.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oliver1655 said:


> I have started building a trailer for bucking logs. The logs I bring home are normally 8-12' long so I made the trailer a little over 14' long. It has a stand on it to hold several logs. You can cut from both ends working towards the middle without bending over. The cut rounds will roll down a 4' incline to the other side where the splitter will be staged. This will keep the rounds off the ground saving a lot of bending over. (As I get older this makes a big difference on my endurance.) Being able to keep the rounds off the ground will also help in snow & mud situations. There will be a small gate on the splitter side to where the log lift can rest on the edge of the trailer & really big rounds can be rolled from the trailer onto the log lift. On the back of the walk way's railing will be a couple of boxes for setting the saws & wood handling tool out of the way. I will post photos tomorrow.
> 
> I used 8" x 4" "I" beams for the main frame & 3" channel iron on 20" centers for the bed. I am estimating the total weight of the trailer with bucking frame to be around 2,300#. It has a single 7,000# axle with 14 ply tires in hopes to decrease rolling resistance. I am hoping it will tow well behind my splitter so I can take it some of the charity cuts as well.
> 
> If it works like I hope, it will keep 5-6 folks busy at the same time. (Loader operator, 2 people with saws - 1 to cut from both ends, 1-2 to load/unload the splitter, & the splitter operator.) Or if 2 splitters, 8-9 people. (This will be a time when 16" - 18" bars will work well.)
> 
> I have a 75' long pile of logs to process which seems to keep growing. I had considered building a log processor & actually have most of the parts on hand to build one. However, due to the shorter lengths of my logs & the bends/twists, decided on the "log bucking" trailer instead.



I'd like to see that if you have some good pics. Dad and I are debating the merits of different trailers right now (and ways to process more efficiently). I have the knowledge but neither the tools nor the expertise to build something like that. I do however have a good contact who builds damn fine trailers from scratch according to the specs you present, at a much better rate than the box store versions... I have been debating between something akin to what you're talking about and one of the ones like you see on wood lots, where it holds the wood (already bucked) on an angle effectively holding 2 cords in a slanting V arrangement. At least then there's no question about your volume and you simply lift off to split and stack. Both ideas have their merits and draw-backs, as I would assume you'rs would require the use of either a loader or fork to load bigger sticks? If so, that would be a limiting factor for us right now...[/quote]


----------



## Oliver1655

I have a 70 hp tractor with a loader & grapple to work with. 

I will be posting photos later this afternoon. 

The main reason for this build is to save my back, allow others to help with minimal effort, & to keep the wood as clean as possible. 

I will be bolting the bucking stand to the trailer frame so the trailer can be used by it's self later on down the road if needed. The bucking stand could be used on the ground, but then you would have to pick the rounds back up off the ground which would defeat the main goals. 

If I were to run into longer logs, I could also put the stand on my 20' trailer & even use my 24' aluminum walk board. However only the 14' of the bucking stand would have the return ramp for the rounds to land on.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oliver1655 said:


> I have a 70 hp tractor with a loader & grapple to work with.
> 
> I will be posting photos later this afternoon.
> 
> The main reason for this build is to save my back, allow others to help with minimal effort, & to keep the wood as clean as possible.
> 
> I will be bolting the bucking stand to the trailer frame so the trailer can be used by it's self later on down the road if needed. The bucking stand could be used on the ground, but then you would have to pick the rounds back up off the ground which would defeat the main goals.
> 
> If I were to run into longer logs, I could also put the stand on my 20' trailer & even use my 24' aluminum walk board. However only the 14' of the bucking stand would have the return ramp for the rounds to land on.



That would be nice. Both the trailer AND the loader tractor. Right now I'm working on a friend who has a little tyke sitting in his pasture. I have no idea what brand, but it has a 3cyl Kubota diesel and a loader that's good for 400lbs which would go a long way towards avoiding hernias. I don't remember if it has a PTO or 3-pt, but the only thing I would be interested in them for would be auxiliary carrying of wood on the back and/or a finish mower, ballast and a single blade plow and... Well, I guess I'd want them for all of the reasons that they're handy on ANY tractor... LOL. Eventually I want somewhere between a 50-85hp FEL/tractor, bu/ right now anything would be better than nothing, which is what I possess currently. I know it runs and it'll fit on a 6x12' trailer, which would make it fairly versatile (as opposed to a segmented Versatile 850/875) for a lot of things.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Poulan 4200 in Harrisonville. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4326282612.html

Travis is the fellow I got 'Fat Alice' from. Saw crank like the rest of us.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Any news on this yet?


Not yet...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening every one .


----------



## workshop

Husky 45, MS390, Sachs-Dolmar 111, Makita DCS 540, Jonesred 2050 Turbo in a box. Plus a box of 14 good chains.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> View attachment 332942
> View attachment 332934
> View attachment 332936
> View attachment 332938
> View attachment 332940
> 
> 
> Husky 45, MS390, Sachs-Dolmar 111, Makita DCS 540, Jonesred 2050 Turbo in a box. Plus a box of 14 good chains.



Nice haul Steve!

If you'd like to part with the 540, the 111, or the 2050 give me a shout. I have some extra pocket lint and two tic-tacs I can part with...


----------



## Oliver1655

Photos of the log bucking trailer will have to wait until tomorrow. I had to work the night shift the past 2 nights without notice = no sleep = I'm a whipped puppy! Good night.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Nice haul Steve!
> 
> If you'd like to part with the 540, the 111, or the 2050 give me a shout. I have some extra pocket lint and two tic-tacs I can part with...



I went for that trade to get the 2050 just special for you. I've got baskets of pocket lint but the tic tacs sound pretty good.


----------



## cobey

I am glad to have you guys as friends


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trying to track down the Poulan 6000 (Dolmar) that was on K.C. Craigslist a week or two ago. Big devil, pricey. 

Any of you fellas know of it?


----------



## sawnami

Here ya go Carl. 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4318291315.html

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Trying to track down the Poulan 6000 (Dolmar) that was on K.C. Craigslist a week or two ago. Big devil, pricey.
> 
> Any of you fellas know of it?


 nsteuve out of Iowa called me about it sat looking for someone to pick it up for him,that's a good price for that saw.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I went for that trade to get the 2050 just special for you. I've got baskets of pocket lint but the tic tacs sound pretty good.



Awesome! I also have three "Pep-O-Mints" still in their original, individual wrappers (mostly).

If you need parts for the the 540 or 111 I've got you covered. I have a 111i with a bad spot in the case and missing a chain brake. Saw starts and runs, has a decent bar and chain, plastics are a little faded. I was going to make a project out of it but by the time I replace the case halves I'll have too much in it. May as well make sure the parts go to someone who can use 'em. 

dd


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Here ya go Carl.
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4318291315.html
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



That fellow no longer has the saw. Story is; he owed money to another so gave him the saw.

Just trying to track it down and do a buy for nsteuve.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> View attachment 332942
> View attachment 332934
> View attachment 332936
> View attachment 332938
> View attachment 332940
> 
> 
> Husky 45, MS390, Sachs-Dolmar 111, Makita DCS 540, Jonesred 2050 Turbo in a box. Plus a box of 14 good chains.


Steve, if you get those older Dolmars running right, you may really like using the little buggers...
Usually great starters and lots of compression... Good torque too.. Light and durable..


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Steve, if you get those older Dolmars running right, you may really like using the little buggers...
> Usually great starters and lots of compression... Good torque too.. Light and durable..



+1 on easy starting and good torque.

dd


----------



## workshop

Anybody know where to get a meteor piston and rings for an ms390? I'm not having any luck.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Anybody know where to get a meteor piston and rings for an ms390? I'm not having any luck.



Have you tried Watsonr (Weedeaterman)? I hear he is the man on aftermarket kits. After that, Bailey's?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Anybody know where to get a meteor piston and rings for an ms390? I'm not having any luck.


49mm
E-bay has a ton of pistons for em'. Cheap too..
You'll pay a little more for the meteor.
The cheaper pistons have worked fine in those for me thus far..


----------



## workshop

Yeah, it's looking like the only thing meteor makes for it is piston/cylinder assemblies. I think I'll go with what's available with piston/rings online. I know my pocket book (wife) would like it better.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> 49mm
> E-bay has a ton of pistons for em'. Cheap too..
> You'll pay a little more for the meteor.
> The cheaper pistons have worked fine in those for me thus far..



+1.

I haven't replaced many, but have used the ones from Hutzl whatever on eBay with good results. I replaced the piston and rings in my Dad's MS 180 a couple of months ago. He's harder on equipment than most and it's doing well. It didn't really need piston or rings, but the seals went bad and I thought it would be a good time to freshen it up. 

I've used the seals, bearings, fuel lines and some other stuff from Hutzl with no problems so far. I hate to send my money over there, but when you can buy six of theirs for the price of one OEM it's hard to avoid.

Hedgerow, have you used their stuff or are you using a different source?

dd


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> View attachment 332942
> View attachment 332934
> View attachment 332936
> View attachment 332938
> View attachment 332940
> 
> 
> Husky 45, MS390, Sachs-Dolmar 111, Makita DCS 540, Jonesred 2050 Turbo in a box. Plus a box of 14 good chains.



Ya know, I was just thinkin'... Dangerous, I know. 

I'll bet you could fit at least three of those saws in one box.  That would cut down on shipping cost to ... oh, I'll just pick a place at random here ... say, Arkansas.

dd


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> +1.
> 
> I haven't replaced many, but have used the ones from Hutzl whatever on eBay with good results. I replaced the piston and rings in my Dad's MS 180 a couple of months ago. He's harder on equipment than most and it's doing well. It didn't really need piston or rings, but the seals went bad and I thought it would be a good time to freshen it up.
> 
> I've used the seals, bearings, fuel lines and some other stuff from Hutzl with no problems so far. I hate to send my money over there, but when you can buy six of theirs for the price of one OEM it's hard to avoid.
> 
> Hedgerow, have you used their stuff or are you using a different source?
> 
> dd


If it's just a re-build to make em' run, I just order what I find that's cheap.. Sometimes it's a golf, sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised with a made in greece on the box...


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Ya know, I was just thinkin'... Dangerous, I know.
> 
> I'll bet you could fit at least three of those saws in one box.  That would cut down on shipping cost to ... oh, I'll just pick a place at random here ... say, Arkansas.
> 
> dd


Yeah, You're thinkin' too much. I got that 2050 to fire this evening. And that old husky 45 started up, too.
What I can't figure out is where's Arkansas? I don't see it on the map.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> If it's just a re-build to make em' run, I just order what I find that's cheap.. Sometimes it's a golf, sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised with a made in greece on the box...



This one I want to keep and use in my firewood duties, but I also like keeping costs down, too.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> If it's just a re-build to make em' run, I just order what I find that's cheap.. Sometimes it's a golf, sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised with a made in greece on the box...



The stuff on eBay from "the Greek" has been pretty good for me. I can't think of the seller's name but it's the only chainsaw parts dealer from Greece that I'm aware of. I bought several sets of rings from him with no issues. Of course, "several" to me is a dozen or so. I don't get to work on saws nearly as much as I'd like to.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Yeah, You're thinkin' too much. I got that 2050 to fire this evening. And that old husky 45 started up, too.
> What I can't figure out is where's Arkansas? I don't see it on the map.



I think you'll really like that 2050. I have been very pleasantly surprised with mine. Matter of fact I used it exclusively the last time I went cutting; didn't even pack another saw! Of course, I was pretty close to the house. 

You don't know where Arkansas is? Just go to Branson and keep driving south. You'll know you're in Arkansas when the scenery improves and there are fewer idiots on the road. 

dd


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> The stuff on eBay from "the Greek" has been pretty good for me. I can't think of the seller's name but it's the only chainsaw parts dealer from Greece that I'm aware of. I bought several sets of rings from him with no issues. Of course, "several" to me is a dozen or so. I don't get to work on saws nearly as much as I'd like to.



I'm pushing toward twenty sets of rings from 'the Greek' and have been very pleased. Just the availability of so many differents sizes at a reasonable cost and always five working days delivery can't be beat.

Where else can you find rings for a Remy SL-4 notched for locator pin.

seller name dandrikop


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> I think you'll really like that 2050. I have been very pleasantly surprised with mine. Matter of fact I used it exclusively the last time I went cutting; didn't even pack another saw! Of course, I was pretty close to the house.
> 
> You don't know where Arkansas is? Just go to Branson and keep driving south. You'll know you're in Arkansas when the scenery improves and* there are fewer idiots on the road*.
> 
> dd



Better stay out of Kansas City in that case. Them people will kill each other on the highway just to save thirty seconds on their commute.


----------



## workshop

I have to admit, the scenery down there is some of the best in this good land. Truly part of Gods gift to mankind, and so are you Marc. But the 2050 is still yours.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> I'm pushing toward twenty sets of rings from 'the Greek' and have been very pleased. Just the availability of so many differents sizes at a reasonable cost and always five working days delivery can't be beat.
> 
> Where else can you find rings for a Remy SL-4 notched for locator pin.
> 
> seller name dandrikop



Yup - that's him. His stuff always shows up a little faster that it estimates and packaged very well.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I have to admit, the scenery down there is some of the best in this good land. Truly part of Gods gift to mankind, and so are you Marc. But the 2050 is still yours.



Oh man, I must have you snowed. You've just seen me on the weekends when I'm on my best behavior. 

I can promise the 2050 would have a positive, loving environment in which it would be cared for and appreciated.

BTW, thanks for the premixed fuel at the last cut. I hate to say it, but I think it runs a little better than the non-ethanol stuff I normally use. I wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I am going to be in Harrisonville, Mo. Friday about noonish. 

Yeah, the 4200 Poulan that Travis has on C'list. (not for me, I'm the middle man)

Can do a relay on parts or saws................................................


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> Better stay out of Kansas City in that case. Them people will kill each other on the highway just to save thirty seconds on their commute.



Yep. 

Although...you shouldn't think that it gets any better when you get off the highway. I drive with them every day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

pdqdl said:


> Yep.
> 
> Although...you shouldn't think that it gets any better when you get off the highway. I drive with them every day.



I thank my lucky stars I don't have to drive down there every day.


----------



## sam-tip

Just stopped at Burger King in Carthage on my way through to home. What a beautiful day! 48 degrees. Beats the -14 when I left DSM on Monday

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> Just stopped at Burger King in Carthage on my way through to home. What a beautiful day! 48 degrees. Beats the -14 when I left DSM on Monday
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


What are you doing down in this part of the country Sam-Tip? You're a long ways from home.


----------



## sam-tip

Work down in Foreman Ar. About 5 to 6 times a year for the last 22 years. Testing smoke stack air emissions on a cement plant. The drive is much better thanks to I540 and I49 (71).

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> I thank my lucky stars I don't have to drive down there every day.



I really don't mind the "fight for position" idiots that are all over this town. At least they are in a hurry to get somewhere, and don't waste all their time rubbernecking at some guy broke down with a flat tire on the side of the road. 

A fender bender seems to require a maximum speed of 5mph to get a really good look at the wrecked cars. _DAMN people! Haven't you ever seen a car wreck before?_ The cop will be out there waving his baton telling them to get moving, and the line doesn't speed up until 50 feet past the last distracting object to look at...even if it is on the other side of the divided highway.

What bugs me the most are the fools that don't seem to be able to get on the highway at highway speed and the incompetent klutzes that cannot go through a construction zone faster than 10 miles an hour.

I just consider it a game, and I play it quite well. You will always find me driving in the fastest lane with a nice respectable open area in front of my car. I try to be a buffer against the waves of brake lights and it gives me the assurance of not needing to stop fast or preventing me from changing gracefully into the faster lane. That, and it lets the tailgating idiots have a nice big spot to pull into in front of me.

I grew up in a small town, I often wish I could go back to that lifestyle. As it currently stands, I am compelled to knock off about an hour every day commuting.


----------



## Oliver1655

When I was younger & living in a highly populated area, I found by leaving 10 minutes earlier I could beat the rush hour traffic. When I got to work I would have a relaxing 45 minutes wait for work. No problem, I read a book. This was much better than bumper to bumper traffic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Where I worked in Joetown was eight minutes portal to portal. Kitchen door to office front door. 

Vet barely warmed up.


----------



## workshop

I grew up in KC, Prairie Village to be exact. Got married there (still married to the same girl, too. 35 years) Moved down here 34 years ago. Had to make a job related trip to KC last October, best NASCAR training I ever had, but was I ever glad to be back down here. You can keep the big city life.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I grew up in KC, Prairie Village to be exact. Got married there (still married to the same girl, too. 35 years) Moved down here 34 years ago. Had to make a job related trip to KC last October, best *NASCAR training* I ever had, but was I ever glad to be back down here. You can keep the big city life.



The drafting part of it makes me nervous.


----------



## diggers_dad

Page 2???

Slackers!!


----------



## Oliver1655

The other day I went to post photos of the *log bucking trailer* I am building & found my wife had borrowed my card reader to use at her job. Well I have it back & here are some photos. (The 2x4s on the yellow arms are to simulate a log.) I will be adding 2 more log supports between the 2 in place. They are on 20" centers to keep them over the trailer's frame.



The trailer is 14'5" long using 3" channel iron on 20" centers resting on 8"x4" I-beams with a 7,000# mobile home braking axle & 14 ply tires. On the other side as you look through the expanded metal is the walk way the saw operators will be standing on. The near side will have an "L" shaped fold down side which will make it a 30" deep landing area with a 5-1/2" high lip where the cut rounds will hopefully end up. This will help to keep the rounds clean & off the ground. (Much easier on the back & faster, to not have to lift the rounds off the ground!) 

The center section between the deck boards, the "bucking stand", is removable & could be used on a longer trailer if needed.

For now I will be using drop down legs in the corner stake pockets to stabilize the trailer & help the axle to support the extra weight of the logs.




The tongue will be remove-able to get it out of the way. The wiring on the tongue will have plugs on both ends to simplify removal. The hole in the channel iron is for a 7blade trailer receptacle. I haven't made the receiver for the trailer yet.




Again pretending the 2x4's are a log, this shows the 17" gap between log being cut & the catch ramp. I have the 2x6 on the walkway side for 3 reasons: 1 - It will hopefully keep the round from hitting toes. 2 - Makes a measuring guide for cutting. The green line is 15" centers & the red lines is 20" centers. 3 - It just might save a chain or leg having the wood there as a safety catch. I used heavy gauge expanded metal for the ramp to allow the saw chips/dust to hopefully fall through to the ground & if it is windy, to help keep the wind from throwing the saw chips/dust into the saw operator's face.




The "Walk Way": I will be sliding the bucking stand to the left a couple of inches to make a gap between it & the decking for rain & wood chips to fall through. The railing will be around 42" high & will have a couple of boxes on the outside to set chain saws, hook-a-roon, log-cant in. It will be hinged at the bottom so I can lean it towards the log buck during transport. I will bolt supports to the frame between the stake pockets so when the railing is folded into position, it will be sturdy.

You can't see it but there is a receiver hitch welded under the frame on the back. This is why the reflective tape has burn spots in it. 

Total weight of trailer & bucking stand will be approximately 2,400lbs. I plan to hook it behind my splitter for transport then behind it a single axle 12' mower trailer.


----------



## sunfish

Nice 'log bucking trailer'. But why?


----------



## Oliver1655

I plan to work smarter, not harder. In a nut shell, I am not going to have to be bent over cutting a huge pile of logs then have to pick up several thousand round off the ground, out of the snow or mud. It just isn't going to happen. 

The time spent building this trailer will be saved many times over in decreased labor & I enjoy doing it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

a leading question - how you gonna make sure after the first outside end cut that the next cut, inside, doesn't pinch the bar? how you gonna keep the log on the rails when its only sitting on one rail?


----------



## workshop

I like it.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> a leading question - how you gonna make sure after the first outside end cut that the next cut, inside, doesn't pinch the bar? how you gonna keep the log on the rails when its only sitting on one rail?


He's not done yet...
Has to weld more rails, so the pieces are always setting on at least 2 rails, until the last cut.
If I'm looking at it right...


----------



## sam-tip

Nice trailer. No bending over but you will have to climb onto the trailer. I have a bunch of logs the trailer would be perfect for.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Lots of good work in that trailer. I like the removable tongue
Should keep the shins less painful


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge nailed it. Once the center 2 log supports are in place the last cut will be between them. 

There will be stairs on both ends of the walk way. They will be set on the walkway under the leaning railing for transport.


----------



## workshop

How do you get the crankshaft bearings off the crank on a ms390?


----------



## sam-tip

Nice! The trailer just need a few cup holders and a big umbrella for shade. Ha


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> How do you get the crankshaft bearings off the crank on a ms390?


Throw it in the scrap n get a sweetish saw......


----------



## Homelite410

thinkrtinker said:


> Lots of good work in that trailer. I like the removable tongue
> Should keep the shins less painful


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge nailed it. Once the center 2 log supports are in place the last cut will be between them.
> 
> There will be stairs on both ends of the walk way. They will be set on the walkway under the leaning railing for transport.


Nice trailer now u need A conveyor and this at the end of it.



I wanna try this one out!


----------



## Oliver1655

I have a conveyor I can put at the end of the splitter but will not be using it here at home. I have been picking up pallets & shipping crates to stack the splits in for easy moving. They will have 3 slatted sides so I can just toss the splits in to loosely stacked rows. I will then scatter them around the edge of our field to catch the sun & wind. This fall I will line them up to cover. My hope is to have all the fire wood on pallets or in wood sheds over the next 2 years. (I'm 3 years ahead but I am not going to worry about palletizing the seasoned wood, just the new splits. I have too many irons in the fire.)

Now if I need to load a trailer from the splitter, then the conveyor is mighty handy.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> How do you get the crankshaft bearings off the crank on a ms390?


Should be able to tap a screwdriver between the crank and inner race of the bearing..
The ones I've done came right off...


----------



## workshop

Studied some stuff on you tube about taking them off. They used a small amount of heat and it popped right off. I've got a feeling this one has spun the inner race on the crank. I'd better start looking for another crank assembly. Anybody got a good used assembly? Cheap?


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Studied some stuff on you tube about taking them off. They used a small amount of heat and it popped right off. I've got a feeling this one has spun the inner race on the crank. I'd better start looking for another crank assembly. Anybody got a good used assembly? Cheap?


I've always used a 2 jaw puller and they always come right off. I might have a couple good cranks laying around here I'll check in the morning.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> How do you get the crankshaft bearings off the crank on a ms390?



Quick and dirty method: Get a BFH and a sharp medium large chizel. Have someone (I'd use my son-in-law in case I missed) with gloves on hold the crank so the outside of the brearing rests on a substantial chunk of steed. Hit the chizel with your hammer and break the ouiter race off. Wear personal protection gear because when the hard steel shatters it flys everywhere. Do same with the inner race.

*Don't miss and hit the helper or the crank.*

This was S.O.P. for getting rear wheel bearings off an axel at our house when I was young. Guess who held the axel. Wasn't my dad.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Long day hauling chainsaws.

Went as far as Grandview and met a fellow who wanted the Homie C-91. Got rid of that albatros, never could get it to run. Left Blondie there at her G.F. and continued on to Harrisonville. Picked up the Poulan 4200 from Travis. Left him a stuck Homie 360 carcass to fool with. Back to Grandview, picked up Blondie and then went back up 435 to 87th st. Sold a Homie XL-101 to a young fellow in the parking lot of the Caterpiller dealer. Continued back north the Ameristar casino so Blondie could play slots for a bit. From there to Liberty for supper at the Corner Cafe. Great place to eat. Finally back home.

Whew!

Box up the Poulan and send it to Indiana on Monday.


----------



## old cookie

Split up a bunch of hedge today.Is it just here or is it just a little muddy?


----------



## diggers_dad

old cookie said:


> Split up a bunch of hedge today.Is it just here or is it just a little muddy?



Must just be in your area. 

Because here it is a *LOT* muddy!

dd


----------



## jerrycmorrow

believe it or not i'd trade with ya. where i am the ground is frozen and is covered with snow. snows near every other or every day. been on the ground since december. i'd give yall's left nut for some good sticky mud (at least for a while). purt near snow'd out for the year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What little test log I have left if buried in snow and I dearly want to try out the Poulan before I mail it out...............................................

I've had enuff winter.


----------



## sawnami

Picked this little guy for a friend of Tammi's. May have to borrow it to take to the 45cc stock class races at the next GTG. ;-)







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Picked this little guy for a friend of Tammi's. May have to borrow it to take to the 45cc stock class races at the next GTG. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice find Steve!


----------



## warjohn

workshop said:


> Studied some stuff on you tube about taking them off. They used a small amount of heat and it popped right off. I've got a feeling this one has spun the inner race on the crank. I'd better start looking for another crank assembly. Anybody got a good used assembly? Cheap?


 I have a 039 parts saw that should have a good crank. If it will work let me know and it's yours.


----------



## workshop

029, 290, 310, 039, 390 all take the same crank assembly, from what I understand.


----------



## warjohn

workshop said:


> 029, 290, 310, 039, 390 all take the same crank assembly, from what I understand.


 That's what I thought. If you need it PM me your address.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I have a 039 parts saw that should have a good crank. If it will work let me know and it's yours.





workshop said:


> 029, 290, 310, 039, 390 all take the same crank assembly, from what I understand.





warjohn said:


> That's what I thought. If you need it PM me your address.


I can relay it to If Matt's willing to Steve and ............


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can relay it to If Matt's willing to Steve and ............


I can do that..


----------



## workshop

I can meet up with Matt and pick it up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Let me know I may have time today to pick it up. If not next week for sure.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ahhh! the AMKO express. love it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cheaper that express mail.


----------



## Oliver1655

Quick update on "Log Bucking Trailer". Trailer & bucking stand are basically built. Just needs a few final details. The lights are in place & wiring is run but have to wire in the 7 blade receptacles on both ends & add safety chains. 

Have to go help my brother on his house this evening but hope to be able to finish up with this project Wednesday & will post photos then.

Then it will be time to give it a try. Will wait on the railing for the walkway until then. Had my brother who is 5'8" hold an 08 & he thought the walkway was too low. I have a 24' x 2' aluminum walk board which is 6" high I can try to see if it would be a better height. Minor details. 

Workshop, any plans for "Charity Cut 4" yet?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got my wish, sort of.

Been wanting an ice storm to I'd have a good 'nuff excuse to burn in the upstairs fireplace. And, sell some excess old mag.. Came home yesterday evening to a cool and getting colder house. Furnace on the fritz. Made kindling and got him going about nine this a.m.. Furnace man here at 11 and replaced a fuze hiding under a little door.

Sold no old magnesium.................................................................... But, house getting toasty now.


----------



## workshop

Right now we are out of locations to cut wood from. We have one possibility but the landowner is gone until after February 25, so we won't be able to do any discussions with the landowner or see how the land is laid out until they get back. I'm afraid the logistics for us is going to be too much. But there is a group in that county that wants to start up firewood donations and has asked us for guidance. 
If we are able to get a location, we are probably looking at March 29. 
I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Let me know I may have time today to pick it up. If not next week for sure.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Let me know I may have time today to pick it up. If not next week for sure.


I don't have the saw taken apart yet. I ended up having to help my brother in law all weekend so I haven't been home much. I can get it ready to go tonight if you will be around tomorrow. If not I can ship it pretty cheap at work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I don't have the saw taken apart yet. I ended up having to help my brother in law all weekend so I haven't been home much. I can get it ready to go tonight if you will be around tomorrow. If not I can ship it pretty cheap at work.


I can't make pick up till this wkend It would be up to Steve.


----------



## workshop

Whichever way is OK with me. I've got it sitting next to my easy chair in the den.


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> Right now we are out of locations to cut wood from. ...



What kind of property are you looking for, and what wood do you cut from the site? Do you try to pick out dead trees only, or do you cut whatever the owner allows?

I have about 2 acres west of Lampe, Mo; I wouldn't care if you clear-cut it. Well...maybe save a couple of oak trees where I camp on it. It's a bit hilly, though.

It is 42 miles from Nixa, and hasn't had any trees cut on it for the 45 years that I can remember.

EDIT: 3.7 acres, as measured on Stone County GIS.



Access onto my property from the easement is totally obstructed by trees! I'm not sure how that problem would be overcome. 

"Lakefront" property, the fines are extravagant if you cross onto Corps of Engineers property and cut down any trees. Fortunately, I had a survey done just last year. Decent camping on the NE corner, but no established road there on my property to that corner. Clear-cutting a path would be a welcome change.


----------



## workshop

Generally speaking, we've always got the leftovers. The only place I've been involved with in 4 years of doing this, that let us cut standing timber, was Charity Cut 1 and a little bit at #3. Everything else has been from bulldozed brush piles or after a TSI or after a logging operation. Cleaning up tree tops. While I like cutting firewood and helping others, I also have a deep respect, and care a lot, about the land. I'm interested in setting up areas for future cuts, too. Shoot me a pm, let's talk about this.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Quick update on "Log Bucking Trailer". Trailer & bucking stand are basically built. Just needs a few final details. The lights are in place & wiring is run but have to wire in the 7 blade receptacles on both ends & add safety chains.
> 
> Have to go help my brother on his house this evening but hope to be able to finish up with this project Wednesday & will post photos then.
> 
> Then it will be time to give it a try. Will wait on the railing for the walkway until then. Had my brother who is 5'8" hold an 08 & he thought the walkway was too low. I have a 24' x 2' aluminum walk board which is 6" high I can try to see if it would be a better height. Minor details.
> 
> Workshop, any plans for "Charity Cut 5" yet?


 #5?? i thought we were at #3 did i miss another one??


----------



## cobey

pdqdl said:


> What kind of property are you looking for, and what wood do you cut from the site? Do you try to pick out dead trees only, or do you cut whatever the owner allows?
> 
> I have about 2 acres west of Lampe, Mo; I wouldn't care if you clear-cut it. Well...maybe save a couple of oak trees where I camp on it. It's a bit hilly, though.
> 
> It is 42 miles from Nixa, and hasn't had any trees cut on it for the 45 years that I can remember.
> 
> EDIT: 3.7 acres, as measured on Stone County GIS.
> 
> View attachment 334175
> 
> Access onto my property from the easement is totally obstructed by trees! I'm not sure how that problem would be overcome.
> 
> "Lakefront" property, the fines are extravagant if you cross onto Corps of Engineers property and cut down any trees. Fortunately, I had a survey done just last year. Decent camping on the NE corner, but no established road there on my property to that corner. Clear-cutting a path would be a welcome change.


 ready to go to after it for ya  I just needs a fearless leader


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> Generally speaking, we've always got the leftovers. ...



Well, this ground is kind of like leftovers. Despite being neglected since they built Table Rock Lake, the trees just are not as big as I would expect. As best I can tell, the land either cannot grow bigger trees, or the Corps of Engineers scraped them all off when they built the lake.

I would guess the canopy tops out at about 40 feet, and isn't terribly dense. There sure are a lot of smaller trees, though. It's like the trees have all been choking each other out for the last 50 years. There is a nice army of 9"-12" trunks though, with a few bigger ones scattered around.

I do remember a few splendid pine trees that would go a bit taller. I think those would have to stay.

Edit: click link to see some pics of the location. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/31z7mj89x4a2lhi/1s7g_97QM5
(it will take several hours for all the pics to upload, they are rather high resolution)​Mostly, if you see a clearing, it is on the wrong side of the property line, posted with orange painted fence posts.


----------



## Locust Cutter

pdqdl said:


> Well, this ground is kind of like leftovers. Despite being neglected since they built Table Rock Lake, the trees just are not as big as I would expect. As best I can tell, the land either cannot grow bigger trees, or the Corps of Engineers scraped them all off when they built the lake.
> 
> I would guess the canopy tops out at about 40 feet, and isn't terribly dense. There sure are a lot of smaller trees, though. It's like the trees have all been choking each other out for the last 50 years. There is a nice army of 9"-12" trunks though, with a few bigger ones scattered around.
> 
> I do remember a few splendid pine trees that would go a bit taller. I think those would have to stay.



Was it you that had saddles for sale? I'm trying to remember who it was, as I'd like to get the saddle, flipline, spikes and boots to do some climbing just to learn how and do some light trimming. I'm trying to avoid paying the high amounts in baileys but we'll see.


----------



## cobey

is a partner s65 a strong saw?


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> Was it you that had saddles for sale? I'm trying to remember who it was, as I'd like to get the saddle, flipline, spikes and boots to do some climbing just to learn how and do some light trimming. I'm trying to avoid paying the high amounts in baileys but we'll see.



I never advertised them, but I have several sets of climbing gear. I'd be happy to sell my third pair of Gecko's, but those are not cheap, and this pair is pristine. Most of my saddles are for smaller guys. Boots? Heck, any old pair of boots with a heel are fine. Sometimes I just wear my tennis shoes. (only when I forget to bring my boots. )

I went to the Arkansas GTG and I offered to give a tutorial to anybody that was interested. They all must have thought I was going to put them in that leaning walnut I cut down, 'cause nobody acted at all interested in climbing. Maybe that is what you are thinking of?


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> is a partner s65 a strong saw?



Yes it is. That one looks pretty clean too. ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oliver1655

Cobey, This will be charity cut #4 coming.  My brain & fingers didn't make the proper connection in the earlier post. I corrected it.

Cut #1, You & Hedge cleaned up trailer of logs then we took down some trees. #2 Was at the camp. #3 Was at Bob's & I missed it due to my transmission going out about a 1/3rd the way there. I was bum'd BIG TIME!

Workshop, later this summer after camping season, could we get another batch from the camp?

This spring will be fairly busy. Late Mar or early April Inter Faith cut if Hedge can pull it together. April 26th, Iowa GTG, May 17th in Waukee, IA (maybe) But that doesn't mean I won't find time for charity cut #4.  

I really do have a life, just like helping others.


----------



## SawTroll

cobey said:


> is a partner s65 a strong saw?



The power rating was 3.8 hp.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Yes it is. That one looks pretty clean too. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


didnt know if it would be stronger than my 2159

what is your freak saw that is so fast in the 65cc class Steve?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Yes it is. That one looks pretty clean too. ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


they are a nice saw but won't cut with 962


----------



## cobey

it was an olympic..... I called Steve


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have you got it yet?opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> they are a nice saw but won't cut with 962


 ya thats what Steve said Kenneth 
I want a cool 65cc husky


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have you got it yet?opcorn:opcorn:


 no im a slacker and didnt know if i wanted to pay 130 + drive time  got to go teach a class, Steve
said its a little too high priced


----------



## 67L36Driver

Enuff snow melted today that my test log reappeared.  So I drug out the XP-1000 and dumped the fuel out into a small white bucket. After it setteled, I decanted the clean stuff into another container leaving behind the trash *and a quarter cup of water. Yikes!
*
The new owner reported water in the fuel was the problem on the C-91.


----------



## cobey

temp changes probably make condensation, idk


----------



## 67L36Driver

I suspect someone pressure washed the exterior of the two Homlites before being stored. The exteriors were clean and the paint faded from harsh chemicals possibly.


----------



## diggers_dad

Page 2?!?!!? What??


----------



## diggers_dad

Slackers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm doin' my part. I checked on Jim yesterday........................................................................

Any of you fellas have a roll of 7/16" x .063" and presets?








I didn't think so.


----------



## pdqdl

What the heck are presets?


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Jim.


----------



## 67L36Driver

pdqdl said:


> What the heck are presets?



A saw chain tie strap with two rivits pre-set. Just stick it in the holes to tie the loop together add 2nd tie strap and spin the rivits.

Just don't make the loop inside out.......................................

Saves a little time and fumbling.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> ....Just don't make the loop inside out........................................


is that the voice of experience i hear?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents, supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow. I split and stacked some hedge rounds left from the last load I cut. It should be froze up enough next week so I can get in and cut another load of hedge.
I bought a nice looking 026 yesterday, haven't had a chance to get it checked out yet. Should make for a good payday if it runs out like I think it will. This is the first saw that I have bought in six weeks. I went on the wagon, but the price was too good to turn down.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Gents, supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow. I split and stacked some hedge rounds left from the last load I cut. It should be froze up enough next week so I can get in and cut another load of hedge.
> I bought a nice looking 026 yesterday, haven't had a chance to get it checked out yet. Should make for a good payday if it runs out like I think it will. This is the first saw that I have bought in six weeks. I went on the wagon, but the price was too good to turn down.


That's proof positive...
Stihl's are for sellin'...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> That's proof positive...
> Stihl's are for sellin'...


The BEST stihl is the one you just sold!


----------



## workshop

I have a hard time letting them go, but then I have a hard time letting anything go.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I have a hard time letting them go, but then I have a hard time letting anything go.


Just remember to keep the red and black ones and the orande ones and the blue ones!! And the green and yellow I guess too!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Just remember to keep the red and black ones and the orande ones and the blue ones!! And the green and yellow I guess too!


Yep, got all those colors, and its not a crayon box either.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Yep, got all those colors, and its not a crayon box either.


You got green and yellow???
You been holding out on me Steve?


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> A saw chain tie strap with two rivits pre-set. Just stick it in the holes to tie the loop together add 2nd tie strap and spin the rivits.
> 
> Just don't make the loop inside out.......................................
> 
> Saves a little time and fumbling.



Oh! I always thought those were called master links. 

I have only made a couple inside out; they don't fit the rivet vise too well upside down.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> That's proof positive...
> Stihl's are for sellin'...


 Yes they are, but I have 1 or 20 that are not for sale. I take my Husky's and J-Reds to the timber, but that's because I don't like having to clean air filters in the field. Around here most people have never heard of a Dolmar or a Makita chain saw, but everybody knows the Stihl brand.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> is that the voice of experience i hear?



Just relating some I read on the chainsaw forum.



> This is the first saw that I have bought in six weeks. I went on the wagon, but the price was too good to turn down.



That is hard to imagine......................................................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

The only thing that would prompt me to make my own loops would be a large supply of 7/16" with rivits & tie straps. 

Darn old Remingtons. I did snag a Remy repair kit #49509 off evilbay containing a few rivits, side plates, a driver and two cutter teeth. Just in case..................someday maybe........................


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I have a hard time letting them go, but then I have a hard time letting anything go.



QFT


----------



## warjohn

workshop said:


> Whichever way is OK with me. I've got it sitting next to my easy chair in the den.


 The crank went out in the mail yesterday, I hope it works for you.


----------



## old cookie

Anybody used a massdam pow r rope puller.It looks like something I could maybe use.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Anybody used a massdam pow r rope puller.It looks like something I could maybe use.


Not sure what that is..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Not sure what that is..


 
Similar to a come-a-long

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:Maasdam Rope Puller


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Anybody know where to get a meteor piston and rings for an ms390? I'm not having any luck.


 
You ever find what you needed? I found another possible source: Northwoodsaw


----------



## specter29

Morning Gents


----------



## sam-tip

I have heard the amsteel rope is stronger than same size cable. Much less weight. Will test the rope this weekend pulling logs. 3/8 rope rated for 17500 lbs.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

warjohn said:


> The crank went out in the mail yesterday, I hope it works for you.



Got it today, thanks Warjohn.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> You got green and yellow???
> You been holding out on me Steve?



Heh,heh,heh. My daddy taught me to hold my cards close.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Morning Gents


Howdy Brent!!


----------



## thinkrtinker

sam-tip said:


> I have heard the amsteel rope is stronger than same size cable. Much less weight. Will test the rope this weekend pulling logs. 3/8 rope rated for 17500 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


would like to here some feed back after some use


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks Nice cool clear morning .hope every one is well.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning fellow sawyers. 32° here this morning. Have a good day.


----------



## diggers_dad

Cool temps and Don Williams on the radio. A nice way to start a Friday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, sunshine and heading for the low 50's. It rained most of the day yesterday, so it's going to be pretty muddy out. Have a good one, later Jim.


----------



## pdqdl

old cookie said:


> Anybody used a massdam pow r rope puller.It looks like something I could maybe use.



They are exceedingly good value. Great power, reliability, low expense. They are a bit slow, but well worth the nominal expense. I would rather have one of them than 20 of the nasty little hand winches with a steel cable. The chain hoists are vastly superior at lifting and holding a load from an overhead suspension point, but they are a PITA for working horizontally, particularly if you are moving something a long ways or further away than you can reach with a 20' chain.

Get a snatch block or two, then you can double/triple your power, or re-direct the pull around other obstructions. A couple of years ago, I needed to pull a big tree over into a direction where there was no anchor point. Snatch block, extra rope, and I just used two anchor points with the direction of fall held in the middle: exactly where I needed it.

Do that with a chain hoist!


----------



## pdqdl

sam-tip said:


> I have heard the amsteel rope is stronger than same size cable. Much less weight. Will test the rope this weekend pulling logs. 3/8 rope rated for 17500 lbs.



The rope is excellent as a replacement for steel winch lines, but will perform poorly for you if you are dragging logs with a vehicle. It will not tolerate being tied; all connections must be splices. Furthermore, it has a low melting point and will quickly weld down to the attachment points if you are yanking stuff with a pickup. There is too much horsepower going through a tiny surface point in a short period of time. Winch it slowly: great rope, super light, spectacular strength, easy to splice, and pretty good resistance to friction. 

I have a 150' section we use to rescue stuck vehicles. 3/8" rope, it looks like a ski-rope, yet we have pulled out our 18k chipper truck with it when it was loaded full and axled in mud.


----------



## old cookie

Thanks a lot pdq.What I want it for is pulling trees.Sounds like it would work good for this.


----------



## workshop

Here's an extended version of the KY3 news cast on charity cut 3


----------



## lumberjackchef

One of my Amish clients had a little accident with a tree.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

And that was a ported big bore that was a running sucker! Its mine now though we did a little trading for an 044 power head.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Holy cow, it looks like he picked the tree up and beat that saw to pieces with it.


----------



## lumberjackchef

He said that his helper was using it and the big holllow tree did a reverse fall. Oops went the wrong way and landed right on the saw but luckily he was able to get himself out of the way!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

I finally figured out how to get the bearings off the crank for the MS390. Got new bearings, seals and rings coming. Thanks for the crankshaft warjohn. I ruined the original trying to get those bearings off. This one will make a nice addition to the ones I use for firewood donations.


----------



## workshop

I finally figured out how to get the bearings off the crank for the MS390. Got new bearings, seals and rings coming. Thanks for the crankshaft warjohn. I ruined the original trying to get those bearings off. This one will make a nice addition to the ones I use for firewood donations.


----------



## lumberjackchef

How did you finally get them off?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Very carefully mounted the crank in a vice. Then used 2 flat blade wood chisels on each side of the bearing and wiggled the bearings right off. First bearing took less than a minute. Second one was more stubborn, took about 5 minutes.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Easiest way by far that I have found for the 1127 series saws.






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Son of a gun, I've got a puller like that but i didn't think the jaws would fit correctly. Plus I went onto u-tube and saw a guy taking them off with nothing more than a screwdriver and a small amount of heat. So my brain was stuck on doing it that way. But I didn't use any heat, though. Now that I look at the old crank, I can see that a small puller would still fit on either side of the counter weights and get under the outer race. The problem I had with the old crank was the plastic cage had disintegrated and left the ball bearings to sling all over. Out of position. Then the outer race fell off. So I thought I've got nothing to lose now, any way I attack this and its no good. Tried splitting the race like I used to do axle bearings and nicked the crank. Thank goodness warjohn had a parts saw with a good crank in it. I might have been able to use the bearings that came on it but wanted to put new ones in, just to be sure. I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday to price just the seals. $20 for EACH seal. I couldn't do that. Got new bearings, seals and rings online for less than $40. And the new bearings have metal cages instead of plastic. The OEM may be the proper way to go but my pocket book says otherwise. Besides, the saw was free.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Son of a gun, I've got a puller like that but i didn't think the jaws would fit correctly. Plus I went onto u-tube and saw a guy taking them off with nothing more than a screwdriver and a small amount of heat. So my brain was stuck on doing it that way. But I didn't use any heat, though. Now that I look at the old crank, I can see that a small puller would still fit on either side of the counter weights and get under the outer race. The problem I had with the old crank was the plastic cage had disintegrated and left the ball bearings to sling all over. Out of position. Then the outer race fell off. So I thought I've got nothing to lose now, any way I attack this and its no good. Tried splitting the race like I used to do axle bearings and nicked the crank. Thank goodness warjohn had a parts saw with a good crank in it. I might have been able to use the bearings that came on it but wanted to put new ones in, just to be sure. I went to my local Stihl dealer yesterday to price just the seals. $20 for EACH seal. I couldn't do that. Got new bearings, seals and rings online for less than $40. And the new bearings have metal cages instead of plastic. The OEM may be the proper way to go but my pocket book says otherwise. Besides, the saw was free.




Stihls are pricey to work on .


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth and the rest of you Gents, looks like the 50's are gone for a while, spit a little snow earlier, but you had to look hard to see it. I make it 68 days to the Mo./Ia. GTG. Later Jim


----------



## Homelite410

Morning boyz. The hoskey boys and I got me a cord and a half of mulberry yesterday!! Good company, good saws, new wood truck sunny day, what's not to love!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth and the rest of you Gents, looks like the 50's are gone for a while, spit a little snow earlier, but you had to look hard to see it. I make it 68 days to the Mo./Ia. GTG. Later Jim


I split and stacked bout a cord of the stuff everyone loves to hate...
Honey Locust.. 
Made big splits for the wood incinerator. Should be good stuff next year.. Measured thorns almost 6" long on this one..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Helped out a buddy split down a couple hedge posts with the chainsaw mill. He's making a small shooting range at his place down the road in the pit bottoms and he is using the hedge slabs to make shooting benches.






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I split and stacked bout a cord of the stuff everyone loves to hate...
> Honey Locust..
> Made big splits for the wood incinerator. Should be good stuff next year.. Measured thorns almost 6" long on this one..


 
Matt just about all the honey locust that I have cut around here has been the thornless variety. Now what we call black locust can vary from few to totally covered with those big thorns. I have my eye on several black locust on my buddy's farm that are not to bad.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I split and stacked bout a cord of the stuff everyone loves to hate...
> Honey Locust..
> Made big splits for the wood incinerator. Should be good stuff next year.. Measured thorns almost 6" long on this one..



Some of us Love Locust... Just sayin.


----------



## pdqdl

old cookie said:


> Thanks a lot pdq.What I want it for is pulling trees.Sounds like it would work good for this.



Amsteel is rather pricey. You can get even better performance out of a Tenex rope; the only advantage Amsteel has is it's super light strength. Step up in rope thickness a little, and you get a rope that can be tied, stands up to heat MUCH better, it probably withstands more abrasion (due to it's thicker diameter), it is even easier to splice, and it costs a lot less money.

In my opinion, Amsteel costs too much for casual use. It needs to be saved for specialized applications where it excels. The #1 use for this rope is tow lines for the sea shipping industry. The rope is so light that it floats, and it doesn't rust in salt water like a steel cable does. Let's face it: a 4" diameter steel cable 1/4 mile long is HEAVY. What an advantage to have a rope just as strong that floats and doesn't rust. If they manage to break it, they can just splice it back together again. I don't think they can do that with the wire ropes.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I've been thinking about a maasdam myself. It would be handy for retrieving some of the downed red oaks, in a creek, on a friend's ranch. Hmmm. 

On anther note of expense, the I just dropped off the dually today at a local shop and will pick it up in about a week. For $3400 I'm getting new stage 1 injectors, totally redone glow system, new valve cover gaskets, gauges, a 6 position chip/controller, a performance style exhaust-side compressor wheel and a high-flow intake that uses tractor filters which are MUCH cheaper to buy than the factory 7.3l "Extreme duty" air filters are... All said and done, that 7.3 is going to be making near the same power as a new 6.7 ford at the wheels (on high setting) and should make another 3-5mpg depending on how I drive it (unloaded of course). I can't wait to hook up to my friends 25' GN tandem dual float trailer and see how she runs now. She did alright with Hedge before, but now the load should feel a bit lighter. I will still have to do all 6 tires, the windshield and some misc. things but she should be darn near a whole new truck after that.

The only real down side of this is knowing that the $$$ I'm spending could have bought a decent trailer or a S.S. HD model... After the truck is fixed though I'l be into it $13K which is A LOT cheaper than a new(er) one with the same or better capacities. I'll try to shoot and upload a video after I get the truck back.


----------



## workshop

I don't know much about diesels but I think you're money ahead repairing and keeping this one as opposed to monthly payments and insurance on a new/newer one.


----------



## cobey

dropped a big old elm tree friday (sent a few pics out) it was odd shaped with big knees on it I had to cut it waist high because it
was about 5' at the bottom, I used the big notch like Matt told me about with the 30" bar on the mac 650, I finished it from the sides
with the 360 homelite buried to the powerhead i got pooped running the two big saws after a while. still got 25 + ft of 30" trunk
left to cut up. the land owner was happy he needed a bunch of small wood for his stove, he had boy that dropped all his big trees for him
and he also taught chainsaw safely in Joplin after the tornado but he died a month ago

edit... they are not BIG saws but a little heavy for me


----------



## Locust Cutter

Considering that a new Dually/4x4/Diesel/crew-cab/long bed (Flat bed would be extra) truck XLT or equivalent new would be pretty darn close payment-wise to my mortgage,... Yes I'm doing fine. I just wish I had the funds to get it all done at once as doing the nickel/dime route can be rewarding on a restoration or resto-mod) but not as much on a work vehicle. However, the Lord has provided thus far and I have no right to complain compared to many in this world. I guess sometimes a reality check is needed.


----------



## workshop

I understand the nickel/dime route, been there, still doing it.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I understand the nickel/dime route, been there, still doing it.


Yup.. I picked up a used GMC 6500 with a box and lift gate. 
Sold the lift gate and box for 1000 bucks, so I only got 1000 into the truck..
Been welding a flatbed on it since...
Steel is expensive. But when the truck dies, I'll take the bed off and scrap it..
Cat diesels never really die do they?


----------



## sam-tip

Locust Cutter said:


> Considering that a new Dually/4x4/Diesel/crew-cab/long bed (Flat bed would be extra) truck XLT or equivalent new would be pretty darn close payment-wise to my mortgage,... Yes I'm doing fine. I just wish I had the funds to get it all done at once as doing the nickel/dime route can be rewarding on a restoration or resto-mod) but not as much on a work vehicle. However, the Lord has provided thus far and I have no right to complain compared to many in this world. I guess sometimes a reality check is needed.




I understand I just got me a new mortgage. RAM 5500 dump drop sides. Nice truck till I get first payment. 4.88 rear end. Will pull a house but only at 55 mph.

Total load was 31960lbs. Wood truck loader and trailer. Drove great.








Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. I picked up a used GMC 6500 with a box and lift gate.
> Sold the lift gate and box for 1000 bucks, so I only got 1000 into the truck..
> Been welding a flatbed on it since...
> Steel is expensive. But when the truck dies, I'll take the bed off and scrap it..
> Cat diesels never really die do they?


If it had sleeves in it then no. When 3116 dies get an 8.3 Cummins


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. I picked up a used GMC 6500 with a box and lift gate.
> Sold the lift gate and box for 1000 bucks, so I only got 1000 into the truck..
> Been welding a flatbed on it since...
> Steel is expensive. But when the truck dies, I'll take the bed off and scrap it..
> Cat diesels never really die do they?


 if its pretty good now it should last a long time with care


----------



## cobey

sam-tip said:


> I understand I just got me a new mortgage. RAM 5500 dump drop sides. Nice truck till I get first payment. 4.88 rear end. Will pull a house but only at 55 mph.
> 
> Total load was 31960lbs. Wood truck loader and trailer. Drove great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


 thats some big wood!!


----------



## sam-tip

About 8000 lbs of wood in two pieces. The second one slide across deck with the snow and new paint on deck. I thought it was going to tip the truck sideways. Friend has video of it almost tipping truck on facebook. Taking one of them to Iowa gtg for splitting demo. About 60 to 66 inch ID.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. I picked up a used GMC 6500 with a box and lift gate.
> Sold the lift gate and box for 1000 bucks, so I only got 1000 into the truck..
> Been welding a flatbed on it since...
> Steel is expensive. But when the truck dies, I'll take the bed off and scrap it..
> Cat diesels never really die do they?



If it's a 3116 then you should have good service... If it's a 3208, they sound awesome until the bearings fail. They are now making rebuild kits, but I don't think that they're worth the money... If it fails, get the big stick Cummins and laugh all the way to the bank. Or get an 8v92 Detroit and have a cornfield Corvette, plus you'd have a GMC blower (and actual GM product) in that GMC...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Plus the 3208 isn't sleeved (unless you bore it and insert them)... If I had a med duty truck, I would want a sleeved engine to make the rebuilds simple and manage costs.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning mid-landers. Time to start posting. Be safe and have a good day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Article in the St. Joseph News-Press this morning. 'Federal wood burning rule prompts rural backlash'. It's a good read.

EPA wants to impliment rules for new wood burning equipment to reduce emmisions by 80%. 

What a batch of turd heads.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> If it had sleeves in it then no. When 3116 dies get an 8.3 Cummins


That motor would shell the tired old transmission in 2 days...
5.9 would fill the bill I would think... 200/400 is all these things really need to motivate economically...
But I'd probably still just scrap it...
I hate money pits...


----------



## 67L36Driver

http://news.yahoo.com/federal-wood-burning-rule-prompts-rural-backlash-161516423.html


When congress created the EPA they gave 'em an inch and it took a mile.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fellas. Thought I would throw this out. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-help-out-tlandrum-of-wicked-worksaws.252990/


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/federal-wood-burning-rule-prompts-rural-backlash-161516423.html
> 
> 
> When congress created the EPA they gave 'em an inch and it took a mile.




Very interesting article.


----------



## workshop

Received the crank bearings today for the ms390. Froze the crank, heated the bearings in the toaster oven.(don't let the wife know) Slid together smooth as silk. Highly pleased with self right now. Just waiting on the rings, next day or two.


----------



## cobey

HEY Goldie You kno what Steve did to yer toaster oven ?    my lombard blowed the check valve today, now shes a manual oiler for a while 
thanks for all the info and help Carl  that thing is a mean 68cc wood eating booger!


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> HEY Goldie You kno what Steve did to yer toaster oven ?    my lombard blowed the check valve today, now shes a manual oiler for a while
> thanks for all the info and help Carl  that thing is a mean 68cc wood eating booger!



Plug off the elbow?


----------



## cobey

ya i used a screw shank screwed in where the broken duckbill was, I also
unhooked the carb linkage. the manual oiler puts a good shot out too. have a pretty agressive
chain on it, its throwing nice big chips


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> ya i used a screw shank screwed in where the broken duckbill was, I also
> *unhooked the carb linkage*. the manual oiler puts a good shot out too. have a pretty agressive
> chain on it, its throwing nice big chips



Leave the link hooked up. It opens a shut off valve when you pull the throttle trigger.


----------



## cobey

you want the link hooked up? ok i didnt realize that, oops ill put it back on


----------



## Homelite410

Found Jims coffee cup!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Found Jims coffee cup!!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas..


Yo.....


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## Homelite410

I sure hope this cold breaks soon, I got but one cord of dry wood left in the crib......


----------



## tlandrum

temps here are dropping fast


----------



## specter29

anyone know of a good 576XPAT laying around looking at having another go at a Mr. Fluffy remake


----------



## tlandrum

ive got a new 576 non at id make a good deal on


----------



## specter29

good to know but it can't be a fluffly without the Auto tune


----------



## specter29

its the only saw i really regret selling


----------



## Locust Cutter

You sold Mr Fluffy??? WTH??? I didn't even get to run it, but based off of the vids and reviews I don't think that I COULD have sold that saw (not to rub salt in the wound)...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I sure hope this cold breaks soon, I got but one cord of dry wood left in the crib......



Forcast don't sound good at all...........................................................cold and colder with snow.........


----------



## Todo10

This is a test, just quote or reply my post many times please


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> I sure hope this cold breaks soon, I got but one cord of dry wood left in the crib......


 If I had a cord of dry wood, I would think I was in good shape.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Todo10 said:


> This is a test, just quote or reply my post many times please



Why? You bein' bad?............................................Just causin' trouble?


----------



## Todo10

67L36Driver said:


> Why? You bein' bad?............................................Just causin' trouble?


I'm testing an addon to get emails per reply no matter how many times the thread is replied.

Right now, you get just 1 email once per unread thread


----------



## Locust Cutter

Todo10 said:


> This is a test, just quote or reply my post many times please


Here 'ya go.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> its the only saw i really regret selling


Who ended up with Mr. Fluffy?


----------



## Oliver1655

Todo10 - Here is a reply without a quote.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Stihl Livin said:


> 3 bills on the quilt.



You guys watching the auction?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> You guys watching the auction?


 
Yes,both sites. It's about time you checked in,been wondering about you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Yes,both sites. It's about time you checked in,been wondering about you.



Just been busy and taking a little time off from the internet, this place used to take up all my time.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just been busy and taking a little time off from the internet, this place used to take up all my time.


 
I hope your planning on making the GTG in April.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I hope your planning on making the GTG in April.



I want to, got to get a little closer don't know what my schedule is yet.


----------



## Homelite410

That would be wonderful if Stephen would show up with some sweet saws in April!!


----------



## farmer steve

Todo10 said:


> This is a test, just quote or reply my post many times please


 testing the test.


----------



## farmer steve

Todo10 said:


> I'm testing an addon to get emails per reply no matter how many times the thread is replied.
> 
> Right now, you get just 1 email once per unread thread


 retest


----------



## Hedgerow

Step 1...
This sucker is gonna be able to haul a lot of wood...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 336056
> Step 1...
> This sucker is gonna be able to haul a lot of wood...


Nice, is that the truck you told me about a while back?


----------



## Homelite410

Hey hedgerow itll take all day to fill that sucker!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 336056
> Step 1...
> This sucker is gonna be able to haul a lot of wood...


Looking good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice, is that the truck you told me about a while back?


Yup... Hope it turns out ok..


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hey hedgerow itll take all day to fill that sucker!


That's the idea!!!
3 cord loads...


----------



## workshop

Man, that is a BIG truck. LOTS of firewood in that monster.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> That's the idea!!!
> 3 cord loads...


Underbody toolbox for saws??


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Hope it turns out ok..


 looks nice so far


----------



## 67L36Driver

Who has the two big Remys on evilbay that is in Stover, Mo.?

Seller is mum on weather they have spark. (Common problem with the old Bencix-Scintilla magnetos.)


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow that is a lot of steel! Hope you get a discount. What type of truck bed are you making?


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Who has the two big Remys on evilbay that is in Stover, Mo.?
> 
> Seller is mum on weather they have spark. (Common problem with the old Bencix-Scintilla magnetos.)



I've seen some background pictures of saws in his collection. He's got some VERY rare & nice vintage saws laying around. Would like to know how he came across them. Saws that would not normally show up in this area of the country.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I've seen some background pictures of saws in his collection. He's got some VERY rare & nice vintage saws laying around. Would like to know how he came across them. Saws that would not normally show up in this area of the country.



Your reply rang a bell so I found it: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-collection-in-central-missouri.242877/

Pics. are gone...................................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

I kinda wanna the Gold Logmaster (105cc, Woot!!!) but the Silver not so much.....................................................


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Underbody toolbox for saws??


Thinking on that one...


sam-tip said:


> Hedgerow that is a lot of steel! Hope you get a discount. What type of truck bed are you making?


Flat bed with stake pockets for removeable sides.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Your reply rang a bell so I found it: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chainsaw-collection-in-central-missouri.242877/
> 
> Pics. are gone...................................................



Think I'm gonna plan a road trip when it warms up.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, What are you using to cover the bed?


----------



## sam-tip

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, What are you using to cover the bed?


 
I think the bed cover should be made of Hedge planks. Will last for a long time. Might be heavy but look cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, What are you using to cover the bed?


4x8 steel plates...


sam-tip said:


> I think the bed cover should be made of Hedge planks. Will last for a long time. Might be heavy but look cool.


Thought about it, but can't have grain leaking through the cracks...


----------



## atvguns

Hedgerow said:


> That's the idea!!!
> 3 cord loads...


Wow I hope it's a 2 ton truck couldn't tell in the pics


----------



## Hedgerow

atvguns said:


> Wow I hope it's a 2 ton truck couldn't tell in the pics


Yup.. She's good for 33,000..


----------



## workshop

It's alive, IT'S ALIVE!!!!! Bwahahahaha. (Drool starting to run from the corners of mouth) Finished up the 390 this evening. Runs really sweet, too. So far.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> 4x8 steel plates...



1/4" checker plate? 

Or...Perhaps some 3/4" plate like you can find all over the place covering excavations in streets?


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning fellas.


 
Morning Mikey, on your way to work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim Get some wood up yesterday.

Good morning Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Mikey, on your way to work.



Hope you have a good supply of wood. Weather next four days looks to be extremely cold with rain and snow. Yikes!


----------



## Oliver1655

14 gauge tread plate is what I see on most beds. Assuming Hedge's bed is 20'x8':
- 14 ga = 600 lbs
- 1/8" = 886 lbs
- 1/4" = 1802 lbs 

This is just for the plating.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> 14 gauge tread plate is what I see on most beds. Assuming Hedge's bed is 20'x8':
> - 14 ga = 600 lbs
> - 1/8" = 886 lbs
> - 1/4" = 1802 lbs
> 
> This is just for the plating.


Bingo.. 
14 gauge tread plate.. 
But May Chang my order to smooth, cause silage may not slide off tread plate very well...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Bingo..
> 14 gauge tread plate..
> But May Chang my order to smooth, cause silage may not slide off tread plate very well...


You would be correct you putting a hoist on it?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You would be correct you putting a hoist on it?


Yes..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

why not go with expanded plate since you're already installing a hoist? really cut the weight down.
wait! is there any gubmint regulation regarding that?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> why not go with expanded plate since you're already installing a hoist? really cut the weight down.
> wait! is there any gubmint regulation regarding that?


Because I don't even know what the hell that is Jerry... 
It's gonna be cheap "relative term" flat sheets of 14 gauge...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you've seen it a bajillion times. something like this. should be cost equivalent

http://www.mcnichols.com/products/expanded/?gclid=CKewgePC77wCFUtp7AodLWEAvQ


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> you've seen it a bajillion times. something like this. should be cost equivalent
> 
> http://www.mcnichols.com/products/expanded/?gclid=CKewgePC77wCFUtp7AodLWEAvQ


All my wheat would fall through the holes...


----------



## moody

It's 50 here..........tomorrow 5-8 inches of snow :/

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ok. didn't think about you hauling wheat. thought just silage and wood. a definite case of tunnel thinking.

i don't know why expanded, if the holes aren't huge, wouldn't hold silage. many lawn companies use either expanded steel or welded mesh for the bottoms and sides of their clippings carriers. 
the expanded steel comes in different openings and roughnesses. can be very smooth and can be very rough (as for good footing). can't see why silage couldn't be slid off a smooth, small opening expanded plate.
course, as often happens, i could be totally full of bat guano.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Jim Get some wood up yesterday.
> 
> Good morning Mike.


No, spent all day running down a blower motor and getting it installed on the wood stove. I have a gimpy leg and am not getting around too good.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, neighbor and I cut a dead red elm this afternoon, got enough to stretch out my hedge for a few days. It's been hand to mouth for burnable wood this month. Miserable weather forcast this weekend, it hit 45 today and looking at 18 for tomorrow.


----------



## workshop

Howdy Jim.


----------



## diggers_dad

Evenin' all. Cold weather moving in down here. They're predicting lots of icy stuff for NW Arkansas.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents, neighbor and I cut a dead red elm this afternoon, got enough to stretch out my hedge for a few days. It's been hand to mouth for burnable wood this month. Miserable weather forcast this weekend, it hit 45 today and looking at 18 for tomorrow.


Come on down this summer and bring a trailer Jim...
I'll hook you up with all you can haul...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Don't like Missouri weather? Stick around, it will change. And, likely get worse!


----------



## Sagetown

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents, neighbor and I cut a dead red elm this afternoon, got enough to stretch out my hedge for a few days. It's been hand to mouth for burnable wood this month. Miserable weather forcast this weekend, it hit 45 today and looking at 18 for tomorrow.


 
I cut this honey locust the other day, and after making the notch, I leaned against the trunk with my left hand to get a look at the notch, and felt a large thorn snap under my glove. No broken skin, but it sure hurt.


----------



## old cookie

Thanks to the letrick co. I have 3 0aks 1 elm and 1 hickory to cut no now. 2 were hanging right over out transformer.With the ice coming in I was really worried about them .All were really close to our service line. Hedge Think about 12 ga. for that floor,it will be some higher but a lot stronger.Your floor joists look pretty close so 14 will be fine ,but stronger is always better.Isure wouldn't use expanded metal,hauling wheat the black birds would fallow you to the grain bens.


----------



## Oliver1655

Sage, I'm curious, why didn't you shave the thorns off before bucking?


----------



## Oliver1655

Well finally had a chance to give the log bucking trailer a shake down run this afternoon.




I started with a pile of logs on the stand about like this. Then when cut it gave me a pile of round like shown underneath the stand. If you notice, there is a gap on the stop board of the round catcher fold down shelf, to roll large round directly onto the log lift. This is just a temporary stop. The permanent stop will be from metal. These boards are to help me decide a height. Don't want it any higher than it has to be to make it easier to grab the rounds. There are enough rounds on each side of the log lift to fill it a couple of times from both sides.



Load the log lift, start splitter then stand on the other side of the splitter & go to town.




This is what a pile of log on the bucking stand looks like split. I separated the cherry & the hedge from the rest which is mostly oak with some locust & elm.

Use the Jonsered CS-2139T - 12" bar & Husqvarna 338XPT - 14" bar. I could have use the Stihl 08-s with a 17" bar on a few of the logs but was too lazy to go get it. I wanted to stick to the shorter bars for maneuverability & decrease the risk of kick back.




Loaded from this side. Had a board across the side to keep from stepping off. I wanted to see if the walkway needed to be higher before building the railing. Under the trailer on the right side you can barely see the removable tongue laying out of the way.

*****************************************************************************

*Things I haven't had time to finish*:
- The fences for both ends to keep the rounds on the trailer. It will need to be around 24" high to keep the rounds from bouncing over it.
- The metal stop which will go where the single height boards are on both sides of the log lift.
- The round catcher has the outer 3 boards hinged so it can be folded up for transport. When I bolt the metal stop on, it will have legs to give the shelf support.
- Bolt down points between the trailer frame & the bucking stand. Right now it is just sitting on there. I had strapped it in place & took it down the highway to check how it handles & was pleased. No sway at 65 mph.

*Thing to add/change*:
- I thought the walkway was too low but I wanted to try it at bed height first. Yep, I will be building a couple of storage boxed to go on the walkway around 12 - 14" high to stand on. They will be handy for storing firewood tool on the road.
- I load from the walkway side so I will be adding uprights on the backside of the bucking stand so I will not have to worry about logs falling off.
- Will be cutting off the middle 2 supports of the bucking stand and will add a bridge 4-6" below the angle iron to support them so it will be easier to retrieve the cut rounds.

*Overall I am happy with the design*.  This afternoon working on my own, loaded, cut, split, & stacked on pallets, 3 piles of log which gave me close to 2 cords of wood. I could have done more but I spent too much time splitting the cherry down to 1.5 - 2" diameter pieces to be used in smokers. 

*It was so much easier on my back not having to pick all those round off the ground**!!!*


----------



## cobey

nice!


----------



## Sagetown

Oliver1655 said:


> Sage, I'm curious, why didn't you shave the thorns off before bucking?


 We don't burn thorn trees for firewood down here. People turn up their noses just mentioning it. 
This went to the brushpile thorns and all. After it's moved I clean up all the debris so the cows and horses and me won't get any thorns in our feet.


----------



## Oliver1655

Fair enough. 

Locust makes good firewood so I use the topside of my 25" bar & shave the thorns off. This throw the thorns away from me & really doesn't take much more time than cutting the branches off. Then the thorns are raked together, the brush piled up on top, & burned. 

Do I have enough other wood available, yes, I just hate to waste.


----------



## workshop

That's a really nice setup you've got there. But then, from what I've seen at the Charity Cuts, everything you've got is really nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Locust makes good firewood so I use the topside of my 25" bar & shave the thorns off. This throw the thorns away from me & really doesn't take much more time than branches off. Then the thorns are raked together, the brush piled up on top, & burned.
> 
> Do I have enough other wood available, yes, I just hate to waste.



Only takes once trimming them with bottom side of bar.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth and the rest of you good folks, this weather is crazy, 47 yesterday and 21 today. Going to town afterwhile and buy some supplies and then hibernate till mon or tue. They are still predicting 4 to 8 inchs of snow for the weekend.


----------



## Oliver1655

WeekEnd - *OUCH!!!*


----------



## Freehand

We have a quarter inch of ice and one to two inches of sleet on the way. 53 degrees today and high of 21 tomorrow…..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

rig looks good. impressed.


----------



## moody

Sagetown said:


> We don't burn thorn trees for firewood down here. People turn up their noses just mentioning it.
> This went to the brushpile thorns and all. After it's moved I clean up all the debris so the cows and horses and me won't get any thorns in our feet.



Save that wood. You can't get much better than Locust. Burns hot and lasts a while. Most of the firewood we cut is locust and hedge. The hedge is what we can't make posts out of and the locust people usually want gone. So nothing is being wasted.


----------



## Sagetown

moody said:


> Save that wood. You can't get much better than Locust. Burns hot and lasts a while. Most of the firewood we cut is locust and hedge. The hedge is what we can't make posts out of and the locust people usually want gone. So nothing is being wasted.


 Yo; Moody; Dad always had a pile of hedge posts in days gone by. Then came cheap steel posts (not so cheap anymore), which I've accumulated over my lifetime. Now, my sons may see the day they will have to go back to the split cedar, and hedge posts if they can afford to buy the wire to hang on them. 
As for the hot burning locust. Yep; I know nothing that burns hotter, but folks here are spoiled with the fragrance of oak and hickory in the air as the chill of winter creeps in.


----------



## Oliver1655

But you are missing out on the SNAP, CRACKLE & POP of hedge!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> But you are missing out on the SNAP, CRACKLE & POP of hedge!



Hedge=heat , lots of heat


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

what's the weather doing around our group? It has been trying to snow for a couple hours. And temps are falling 17 know strong wind out of the north, north east


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just barely spitting wihite stuff here. But, hold on...................................................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what's the weather doing around our group? It has been trying to snow for a couple hours. And temps are falling 17 know strong wind out of the north, north east


 Just spitting a little here, but it's coming, temps are dropping, they issued a winter storm watch through midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## Sagetown

Clouds look heavy with something. Supposed to be raining later, and ice before church time in the morning, and lasting all day and night. I hope they're wrong again.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Clouds look heavy with something. Supposed to be raining later, and ice before church time in the morning, and lasting all day and night. I hope they're wrong again.


It's cold here.. Just got back to the shop... Ruined 2 chains and split the end of a bar... It's been one of those days... Got an education on welding from the neighbor too..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> split the end of a bar... It's been one of those days.....



Did u forget Mr greasy??


----------



## workshop

Just now starting to cool off. I hope we don't get any freezing rain down here. I can deal with anything else except that.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It's cold here.. Just got back to the shop... Ruined 2 chains and split the end of a bar... It's been one of those days... Got an education on welding from the neighbor too..


 how do you split a bar end?


----------



## cobey

the weather has got down to 21 deg., no rain ice or????? I hope it holds off... but IDK :/


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just went out to stoke the stove and it's snowing pretty good now, starting to accumulate.


----------



## cobey

stay safe Jim


----------



## Oliver1655

Been spitting sleet. Gravel roads are starting to feel like marbles. Highways are sanded so ok for now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Just went out to stoke the stove and it's snowing pretty good now, starting to accumulate.



And, seven deg. above.............................................

Can I use a 3/16" hex (allen) wrench on the cylinder bolts on a J-Red? My bet is, the cap screws take 5mm but I don't have furrin' hex wrenchs.




Don't want to round off the hex socket screws. Yikes!

This be only the second foreign made saw I've tinkered up. Been straight gassed I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Did u forget Mr greasy??


Stihl bar... No grease hole...


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> how do you split a bar end?


The nose sprocket falls out and the laminated bar halves split like a loaded cigar...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> The nose sprocket falls out and the laminated bar halves split like a loaded cigar...


 sucky sorry to hear this, its bad to have $60 or so of saw parts fail in a day


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Stihl bar... No grease hole...


Them Germans r genius..............


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning,1 degree out, but the wind chill is way south of that. It has quit snowing for now, but round 2 is on the way.


----------



## Oliver1655

Have 10° here with about a half inch of snow. Ran into lots of black ice patches on the roads coming to work. Had to drive around 45 mph on the highways.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> And, seven deg. above.............................................
> 
> Can I use a 3/16" hex (allen) wrench on the cylinder bolts on a J-Red? My bet is, the cap screws take 5mm but I don't have furrin' hex wrenchs.
> 
> View attachment 336760
> 
> 
> Don't want to round off the hex socket screws. Yikes!
> 
> This be only the second foreign made saw I've tinkered up. Been straight gassed I think.



Be very careful make sure it is set deep in socket. or you can strip them.

Let me look I may have a good piston for the 670. Give me a call If you don't want to mess with it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning,1 degree out, but the wind chill is way south of that. It has quit snowing for now, but round 2 is on the way.



Going by the lid on Blondie's hot tub, we have about four inchs of white stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

we have about 2" just walked out side feels like walking in wet sand on the river


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be very careful make sure it is set deep in socket. or you can strip them.
> 
> Let me look I may have a good piston for the 670. Give me a call If you don't want to mess with it.



Shopped at Ace hardware for a 'T' handle but a set of metric is 25+. Wait till the streets are cleared of snow before I venture to Sears.

New pistons w/rings on evilbay run 30-45 USD, so that isn't any problem.

Top end kit is around the 150 mark. So it all depends on the cylinder condition.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Stihl bar... No grease hole...



The roller nose on my old Remingtons clearly state 'grease daily'.


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> The nose sprocket falls out and the laminated bar halves split like a loaded cigar...


 Man; I'd say that bar has seen its better days.
Light Sleet here 32*F, melting and freezing on everything but the ground at the moment. Going to church in the 4wheel drive this morning. opcorn:


----------



## workshop

About an inch of packed sleet here so far.


----------



## Lurch2

About 1/2" snow here. Nothing exciting.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We really don't need anything exciting.


----------



## Lurch2

But they said to would be the end of the world.








Or something like that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Lurch2 said:


> But they said to would be the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or something like that.


 Radio here was calling it snowmageddon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It has started snowing its butt of here about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It has started snowing its butt of here about 20 minutes ago.


 Since I have plenty up here I thought I would share mine and sent some of it south, no thank you needed,always happy to share.


----------



## workshop

Its tried to snow some here but its having a difficult time getting started. It can just not start as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Freehand

Sleeting to beat the band here, with thunder boomers. 2.5" and counting…...


----------



## cobey

We had 2" of ice and sleet, but when I called people at church they wanted to have church  we had church........... gonna be getting a bit of snow here in a while.
Too cold to play outside about 9 deg now


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spent twenty or thirty minutes in the garage (37 deg.) on the J-red till my fingers got numb...........................................................


----------



## cobey

I got a anti vibe mount on its way for my 2159 jred


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Spent twenty or thirty minutes in the garage (37 deg.) on the J-red till my fingers got numb...........................................................


It was too cold out in the shop to do much of anything and diesel heat is expensive so i rebuilt that 390 from my easy chair in the den. Wife didn't seem to mind too much, probably as long as its not a continuing thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

The 088 roared to life today.. Neighbor kid wasted no time whisking it off to play with .. Actually ran pretty good for a mason block..


----------



## 67L36Driver

A big *thank you to Mo.Jim* on the T-27 torx driver tip. Between my 3/16" hex wrench and the T-27 I got the cylinder off the J-Red.

Gave each screw a sharp rap using a punch and my M.F.H.. (medium freakin' hammer). Relieved pressure from the screws. Aluminum don't bounce back like steel or iron. All four broke loose no problem.

Cylinder may just clean up. Something to do on the kitchen island tomorrow.


----------



## old cookie

Our old Rott. died last night,so today I had to dig his grave.Man it was cold,and I sure hated to lose him, he was my buddy,but he sure took a big deep hole. RIP Thore


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Our old Rott. died last night,so today I had to dig his grave.Man it was cold,and I sure hated to lose him, he was my buddy,but he sure took a big deep hole. RIP Thore


 so sorry you lost your friend, I too have lost several special dogs.


----------



## Mo. Jim

old cookie said:


> Our old Rott. died last night,so today I had to dig his grave.Man it was cold,and I sure hated to lose him, he was my buddy,but he sure took a big deep hole. RIP Thore


 Sorry to hear that Cookie, losing a good dog is like losing a family member.


----------



## 67L36Driver

old cookie said:


> Our old Rott. died last night,so today I had to dig his grave.Man it was cold,and I sure hated to lose him, he was my buddy,but he sure took a big deep hole. RIP Thore



I feel for you bud. 

*All dogs go to heaven*................................................

32 deg. in the garage this a.m.. Coldest it has ever been in recient memory. Three below outside. 

Going back to bed after some coffee and a cig..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> A big *thank you to Mo.Jim* on the T-27 torx driver tip. Between my 3/16" hex wrench and the T-27 I got the cylinder off the J-Red.
> 
> Gave each screw a sharp rap using a punch and my M.F.H.. (medium freakin' hammer). Relieved pressure from the screws. Aluminum don't bounce back like steel or iron. All four broke loose no problem.
> 
> Cylinder may just clean up. Something to do on the kitchen island tomorrow.


thanks for posting that tip carl. never thought of that but makes perfect sense. too bad jim didn't post it; musta been heat stroke caused him to not


----------



## john taliaferro

If Jim got heat stroke he needs to get off the stove . Sorry bout your friend Cookie .


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump..
Is anyone cutting wood this weekend?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Bump..
> Is anyone cutting wood this weekend?


More than likely.


----------



## workshop

Ed's going to try and haul some logs up to Ozark on a trailer to cut up. We (seven of us) cut up a smallish trailer load this past Saturday A.M. 2saws working it, a couple running the splitter and 3 teenage slaves. Started at 8 and finished by 10. I told Ed I was off call this weekend and would be able to REALLY cut some wood. He's going to try and get bigger loads up by this Saturday.


----------



## Oliver1655

My wife & I will be over at Vance AFB visiting my son & daughter-in-law this week end.

I finished cutting up the partial trailer load of logs this evening after work. Ended up with 6 - pallets of mostly oak piled 5' high, a half a pallet of hedge, & half a pallet of cherry. The cherry is split to 2-3" x 1.5" for smokers. Not too bad for 2 afternoons of work. The bucking trailer sure was a blessing. 

It probably took as long stacking the wood on the pallets as it did to cut & split it. But now it will be a breeze to handle. 

Plan on wrapping the palletized wood with big bale wrap to help it stay tight while moving it around & to keep debris from being blown into it. 

I will have to wait for the ground to firm up before I can move the pallets out to the fence line to where the sun & wind can do their thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Ed's going to try and haul some logs up to Ozark on a trailer to cut up. We (seven of us) cut up a smallish trailer load this past Saturday A.M. 2saws working it, a couple running the splitter and 3 teenage slaves. Started at 8 and finished by 10. I told Ed I was off call this weekend and would be able to REALLY cut some wood. He's going to try and get bigger loads up by this Saturday.



The local church pastor here has a log pile to cut and split for next years emergency supply... Not sure it's big enough to call in the cavalry for though..


----------



## old cookie

Thanks guys. I came home this evening and thought were is old Thore.It will take a while wife is really missing him.I think he really liked her more than me.Well most people even like her more than me.I will be cutting the stuff the power company l cut down, thia weekend,if all goes as planed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks for posting that tip carl. never thought of that but makes perfect sense. too bad jim didn't post it; *musta been heat stroke* caused him to not



Now, what I heard him say is, he let the fire go out in his O.W.B.. So, must be sluggish blood flow.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge if you want to wait for the following weekend I would gladly help.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge if you want to wait for the following weekend I would gladly help.


Try out the new log trailer on it???


----------



## Oliver1655

Sure can! If there will be way to load the logs.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Bump..
> Is anyone cutting wood this weekend?


 
Do you need help? Are you looking to help? Or, just curious?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Sure can! If there will be way to load the logs.


Always a way to load logs... 



Hinerman said:


> Do you need help? Are you looking to help? Or, just curious?



Just curious and was driving down the road... So I just tossed it out there to see what everyone was doing...
Something tells me I'll be welding again this weekend... And maybe opening up an 064 to see what's inside...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Always a way to load logs...
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious and was driving down the road... So I just tossed it out there to see what everyone was doing...
> Something tells me I'll be welding again this weekend... And maybe opening up an 064 to see what's inside...



A 064 you say, Yours?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> A 064 you say, Yours?


Yup...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool, looks good. I had one that had worse plastic than that one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

compared to my saws that plastic looks pristine


----------



## Oliver1655

Drool!

How tall would a storage bin have to be to fit a 372?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Drool!
> 
> How tall would a storage bin have to be to fit a 372?


14" aughta get it.. 
Why??


----------



## Oliver1655

I will need to build up the walkway for the bucking trailer. It is ok to cut from but I would like to get the saw bar & dust further from my face. Since I hope to get a 70is cc saw later, maybe a 372 or 2171/2 I might as well build it to store saws & other accessories when I take it on the road. There will be 2 boxes around 7' long by 30" wide. I plan to cover them with metal to keep water out.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Bump..
> Is anyone cutting wood this weekend?



I've got some clear cutting and line posts I'll be working on this week. Probably going to start on the top of the hill because looks like it's going to get sloppy.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I've got some clear cutting and line posts I'll be working on this week. Probably going to start on the top of the hill because looks like it's going to get sloppy.


It may well do just that...
But at least it ain't gonna be frigid cold!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> It may well do just that...
> But at least it ain't gonna be frigid cold!!!



I'm ready to get rid of some frustration. And it's a lot easier to do when I'm not freezing


----------



## Oliver1655

Finally got around to building a chainsaw vise for holding the bars while filing. It's nothing fancy but with a couple of screws or a clamp you can mount it most anywhere.




A simple $6 hold down bolted to a bent piece of 1/4" steel plate. The rubber headed bolt for the hold down was replace with a piece of 1" angle iron. To allow this piece of angle iron to pivot/rotate to match the bar, I loosely sandwiched the head of a 5/16" carriage bolt between the angle iron & a flat washer which was welded to the angle iron. The rubber pads keep the vise from pushing against the chain while protecting the bar allowing the chain to move freely while keeping the bar from sliding in the vise. The file guide is a Stihl 2n1.







The larger saws will set directly on the bench.




For the smaller saws I use a small piece of 2x6 under the power head.


----------



## old cookie

Oliver 1655 how do you like that stihl 2 in 1 file guide .I have looed at them, looks like it would work good.


----------



## cobey

got the bottom av mount fixed and a new fuel line on my 2159 Jred this evening. got the saw for $100,
then did some work on another and got my $100 back  put a new rim, cool modded muffler, thanks Mike (homelight410),
fuel line and filter, bottom AV mount bolt, fixed the pull rope, used the forrester bar and chain off the old 5020 poulan, cleaned tons of mud out of it.
I got around $40 or so in it now.


----------



## workshop

Cool deal Cobey.


----------



## Oliver1655

OldCookie, I really like it. This one is for 3/8" chain. I plan to order the Pferd CS-X which is the same design but has blue handles for .404 chain so I will be able to tell them apart at a glance.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> got the bottom av mount fixed and a new fuel line on my 2159 Jred this evening. got the saw for $100,
> then did some work on another and got my $100 back  put a new rim, cool modded muffler, thanks Mike (homelight410),
> fuel line and filter, bottom AV mount bolt, fixed the pull rope, used the forrester bar and chain off the old 5020 poulan, cleaned tons of mud out of it.
> I got around $40 or so in it now.


I think you are officially ready to take on Sawnami and his 962..


----------



## 67L36Driver

What's a fair offer for this pile plus a Mac 1-42 runner?

Gas money from Mahattan Ks to Joetown?




I figure to pick 'em up and send them along like party favors to my O,T,A,K & M friends.

Note the 'script' bar on the Mac 33(?). Oh, and the nice chain.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> What's a fair offer for this pile plus a Mac 1-42 runner?
> 
> Gas money from Mahattan Ks to Joetown?
> 
> View attachment 337546
> 
> 
> I figure to pick 'em up and send them along like party favors to my O,T,A,K & M friends.
> 
> Note the 'script' bar on the Mac 33(?). Oh, and the nice chain.



Carl, does the 33 have the small square air filter or the long narrow one? I've got one with the small filter that I'm looking for better left and right housings for.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, does the 33 have the small square air filter or the long narrow one? I've got one with the small filter that I'm looking for better left and right housings for.


I don't know. I only have the one picture the fellow sent me. He is out just north of Mahattan, Ks..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I think you are officially ready to take on Sawnami and his 962..


better get some avgas first


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> I think you are officially ready to take on Sawnami and his 962..


better get some avgas first


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> better get some avgas first


Now I know Steve's 962 is king of the stock 60cc hill, but I think ole Cobey's 59cc quad port is pretty snotty, and Mikey hooked him up with a sweet M Mod for it that's proven on them 359's...
So it may be a chain race next time they meet....
3 cuts fella's... Dont stuff any of em'!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Now I know Steve's 962 is king of the stock 60cc hill, but I think ole Cobey's 59cc quad port is pretty snotty, and Mikey hooked him up with a sweet M Mod for it that's proven on them 359's...
> So it may be a chain race next time they meet....
> 3 cuts fella's... Dont stuff any of em'!!!!


We all know the love of the "low hanging fruit" and the beautiful power potential of a quad port! I loved my 2159 until squeak rose from the ashes ......... I'd still have it by she gave way to my 2260! Yeah, 2260 is a keeper especially after a trip north of Dike.


----------



## Oliver1655

Cobey - Cliff has a racing chain just calling your name on the Auction. opcorn: Or you can have Hedge tutor you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Cobey - Cliff has a racing chain just calling your name on the Auction. opcorn: Or you can have Hedge tutor you.


A Cliff Helsel chain is pretty special...
I was thinking about swooping in and buying it last second...
Ole' Treemonkey would get me back somehow, I'm sure...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Now I know Steve's 962 is king of the stock 60cc hill, but I think ole Cobey's 59cc quad port is pretty snotty, and Mikey hooked him up with a sweet M Mod for it that's proven on them 359's...
> So it may be a chain race next time they meet....
> 3 cuts fella's... Dont stuff any of em'!!!!


 I got to get a loop of the good stuff! not much time left, and round chisel isnt gonna cut it... well not fast enough anyway......I love sawing cants 
I think Steves saw is faster than mine, along with others saws I havnt ever seen run yet... but its nice to have one that is noticably faster than my other saws 
3 cuts can even things up sometimes.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Cobey - Cliff has a racing chain just calling your name on the Auction. opcorn: Or you can have Hedge tutor you.


 Iwish I had more time to learn from Matt!! ... alot of weeks I work 7 days a week... pretty stinking sad he is less than an hour away and I havnt got my sorry butt over there for a sharpening lesson yet. I have got better on work chains lately, and fixing torn up chains


----------



## cobey

as for racing, I really wish I still had the yellow poulan, it still had the muffler screen in it, and no muff mods! it was noticably faster than my 450 husky.
it may have been the 3/8's chain IDK. it was one fast peice of crap, wish it wouldnt have fallen apart


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Iwish I had more time to learn from Matt!! ... alot of weeks I work 7 days a week... pretty stinking sad he is less than an hour away and I havnt got my sorry butt over there for a sharpening lesson yet. I have got better on work chains lately, and fixing torn up chains



You know what they say no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning mid-landers. Be safe today.


----------



## workshop

I'm going to Mansfield this Saturday to check out a landowners location. If you all remember, he contacted us right after Charity Cut 3 was on KY3. Ed spoke with him yesterday. He has 1800 acres and is currently doing a logging operation. He knows for a fact that over 7500 trees have been cut so far. And, when the trees are cut down he has them just cut the brush off of it, then they pull the tree out to a field and cut the limbs off of it there and take the saw log. Supposedly all these limbs would be able to drive right up to them and start processing. We will see how best to handle this and a date for #4.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I'm going to Mansfield this Saturday to check out a landowners location. If you all remember, he contacted us right after Charity Cut 3 was on KY3. Ed spoke with him yesterday. He has 1800 acres and is currently doing a logging operation. He knows for a fact that over 7500 trees have been cut so far. And, when the trees are cut down he has them just cut the brush off of it, then they pull the tree out to a field and cut the limbs off of it there and take the saw log. Supposedly all these limbs would be able to drive right up to them and start processing. We will see how best to handle this and a date for #4.


Iowa's big shindig is April 26... Keep that in mind if ya could Steve..


----------



## moody

Man I'm glad yesterday is over. Still have 3 trucks on the square. The collapsed building is being removed and all businesses are closed on the east side of the square. State fire Marshall is still in town and doing inspections. Most places wouldn't notice 8 businesses going away. But just happened to be 8 fairly important ones. The square looks different. Buildings that have been there since 1886 aren't there. Downtown is blocked off still. But for those who haven't seen pictures here's what I showed up to when the trucks pulled up. This is about 30 Seconds after the windows blew out.






13 departments from the surrounding 45 mile area and 75 firefighters. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellas!


Afternoon Mike..
Warm up any?


----------



## Homelite410

Yup 28 now!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Yup 28 now!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 337830



You suck 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks Justin I could not have said it better myself...


----------



## Hedgerow

Ooooohh!!!!

Look at Tuesday!!!!

Could it be??!!

70??!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Ooooohh!!!!
> 
> Look at Tuesday!!!!
> 
> Could it be??!!
> 
> 70??!!


Just SHUT IT........


----------



## Hedgerow

...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Iowa's big shindig is April 26... Keep that in mind if ya could Steve..


Nothing set in stone yet. A lot of stuff to work out, but was thinking of April 5th. My next opening is April 19th but I feel that's too close to the GTG. (That I'm not going to get to go to, have to work. Bummer.) And then there is Mrs Samtips first charity cut on May 17th I think. Don't want to detract from that either, and I'm going to try and make that. So, we'll just have to see.


----------



## Homelite410

Where is this said charity cut located?


----------



## sam-tip

Was it Mansfield? East of Springfield. 6 hours from DSM.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

This one will be East of Springfield Missouri.


----------



## Homelite410

Looks like 395 miles for me!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Looks like 395 miles for me!


Well.. You and Doug only gotta make it to my place... If it comes to fruition, I'll head out Saturday AM early...


----------



## Homelite410

You making breakfast?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> You making breakfast?


Yup...
Coffee...
And a Bon fire the night before...


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, were you still wanting to cut at your church on the 15th or are you going up north? If you want to have help, give me an address & start time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, were you still wanting to cut at your church on the 15th or are you going up north? If you want to have help, give me an address & start time.


I think I'll be cutting on them the 15th..
I'll PM you when I know for sure...


----------



## moody

Any of you fellas have a 362 c-m yet? For some stupid reason I want to put my hands on one

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Any of you fellas have a 362 c-m yet? For some stupid reason I want to put my hands on one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That is one saw I just can't ever see myself owning...
I dislike it, and I just can't tell ya why...
The 562 would eat it when I wasn't looking anyway...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> That is one saw I just can't ever see myself owning...
> I dislike it, and I just can't tell ya why...
> The 562 would eat it when I wasn't looking anyway...



The cm has a few upgraded features. I'll be sure to let you run one of OE 's I ported. Probably my least favorite saws to work on but I can make them haul the mail for some stupid reason. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> That is one saw I just can't ever see myself owning...
> I dislike it, and I just can't tell ya why...
> The 562 would eat it when I wasn't looking anyway...


I think that if I brought ANY stihl that I spent money on into the shop, there would be a massacre when the lights went out. Squeaks attitude would prolly start trash talking and the 2186 would cut it to little bits and then I have a mess to clean up .....


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> That is one saw I just can't ever see myself owning...
> I dislike it, and I just can't tell ya why...
> The 562 would eat it when I wasn't looking anyway...


 
Typical Norwegian ,,,,even though it is more than likely true  I can't help on the 15th. Spring break is starting and the kids want to go camping. If something changes, I will let you know.

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Typical Norwegian ,,,,even though it is more than likely true  I can't help on the 15th. Spring break is starting and the kids want to go camping. If something changes, I will let you know.
> 
> Good morning everybody.


I was thinking about getting out the bass boat Sunday myself..


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking about getting out the bass boat Sunday myself..


You have water? It's Perma frost and ice up here.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> You have water? It's Perma frost and ice up here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like it's the 15th to cut and split the log pile...
Oliver, let me know if ya want to give that log trailer a workout!!!


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Nothing set in stone yet. A lot of stuff to work out, but was thinking of April 5th. My next opening is April 19th but I feel that's too close to the GTG. (That I'm not going to get to go to, have to work. Bummer.) And then there is Mrs Samtips first charity cut on May 17th I think. Don't want to detract from that either, and I'm going to try and make that. So, we'll just have to see.


I might can do the April 5th & Mansfield isn't too far from here.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> That is one saw I just can't ever see myself owning...
> I dislike it, and I just can't tell ya why...
> The 562 would eat it when I wasn't looking anyway...


Yep!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking about getting out the bass boat Sunday myself..


Itchin to fish bubba! I'll give it another month then all hell will break lose here...


----------



## Oliver1655

Next Saturday, March 15th at Carthage, Mo. It's on my calendar. Just get me an address & starting time. I'll be more than happy to have help breaking in the log bucking trailer. It fits behind the splitter well. Will there be trailer to throw the splits on?


----------



## workshop

Well, weather is not cooperating today to go check out Mansfield but will be going tomorrow. Once I can get the logistics nailed down and a firm date I'll let everyone know.
Thanks guys,
Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Next Saturday, March 15th at Carthage, Mo. It's on my calendar. Just get me an address & starting time. I'll be more than happy to have help breaking in the log bucking trailer. It fits behind the splitter well. Will there be trailer to throw the splits on?


We'll just split em into the bucket of the skid steer and he can go pile em in the barn of his choice.. Unless he just wants to make a big pile outside..


----------



## Hedgerow

Coffee at my place 7:00 AM..
We'll run down to Bub's place from there..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm in.


----------



## workshop

I'd go but I'm on call for work then. My on call is Monday thru Monday every other week. Sometimes it just sucks, but it pays the bills.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

What size wood? Should I just bring a couple of tweeners and a maul?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What size wood? Should I just bring a couple of tweeners and a maul?


Naaa..
Just 1 saw, and a strong back...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa..
> Just 1 saw, and a strong back...



You want to borrow my splitter


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa..
> Just 1 saw, and a strong back...



Gotcha, 1 back and a strong saw can do.


----------



## workshop

Holy Cow! Holy Cow! HOLY COW! Charity Cut 4 is going to be April 5th just south of Mansfield Mo. The land owner has been having a logging operation here since last September. He wasn't kidding when he said they have cut between 7000-10000 trees out of this place. And they haven't even made a dent in it yet. 
So, here is the plan of action. The wood is easy to get to, drive right up to the vast majority. We are going to concentrate on just cutting, splitting and stacking right now. The idea is to get a MONSTER pile of wood, then about July we are going to pull an 18 wheeler in there and load it. Actually, we want to get enough processed to load several 18 wheelers. I'm going to take a couple of vacation days the Thursday and Friday before the 5th and camp there to get things ready and stay Saturday night too. 
Charity Cut 5 will be on May 3rd. Same plan of action. 
Right now trailers are not needed, nor UTV's.
Oliver1655, this will be a great place to use your log bucking trailer. We have use of the landowners Kubota tractor 4wheel drive with forks on the front to load logs with. 
If you guy's are game, we'll make this a two day affair. There is a spot with electricity and water available, so hot coffee is not out of the question. 
So, that's the general plan. What we are looking at is getting a jump start on next years wood supply. 
The down side is, with the ground wet things are on the sloppy side, so its pretty much 4 wheel drive getting up to the wood, which is the last leg of driving back to the wood. The good side is 90% of the drive back to the wood is gravel road or on the level dirt road.
Just list here if you want to come and I'll pm directions. Looks like we will be at this place for a few years. 
Again, thanks for all the help, guys.
Steve


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm in, can come on Friday as well.

This would be a great time for a dump bed trailer/truck or two to move the splits away from the splitters.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm in, can come on Friday as well.
> 
> This would be a great time for a dump bed trailer/truck or two to move the splits away from the splitters.


Oliver, let's camp buddy! 
I know another guy that has a flat bed Dodge with a dump bed. I've just got to help him get it working. If anyone has a dump trailer, that would be great!


----------



## Hedgerow

Sure John... 
Put some pressure on me...
Got the stake pockets welded on today...
Only like 10 days worth of crap to go now...


----------



## Oliver1655

I've got faith in you! Shucks, that's 2 weeks away. (Minus this coming Saturday.)


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Oliver, let's camp buddy!
> I know another guy that has a flat bed Dodge with a dump bed. I've just got to help him get it working. If anyone has a dump trailer, that would be great!


This sounds like a real challenge Steve..
Most excellent...


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> I've got faith in you! Shucks, that's 2 weeks away. (Minus this coming Saturday.)


If all else fails, I'll scrum up a dump truck of some sort...


----------



## Oliver1655

We will have to get a system worked out this Saturday. Should be able to keep 2 splitters busy as long as the loader can keep the saw operators supplied. 
  -------


----------



## cobey

I will try to be at #4


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> We will have to get a system worked out this Saturday. Should be able to keep 2 splitters busy as long as the loader can keep the saw operators supplied.
> -------


Sounds like this Saturday will be a practice run... 
We'll see what works and what don't...


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Holy Cow! Holy Cow! HOLY COW! Charity Cut 4 is going to be April 5th just south of Mansfield Mo.



Can't be there in April. As far as I know, I will make it in May.


----------



## sam-tip

workshop said:


> Holy Cow! Holy Cow! HOLY COW! Charity Cut 4 is going to be April 5th just south of Mansfield Mo. The land owner has been having a logging operation here since last September. He wasn't kidding when he said they have cut between 7000-10000 trees out of this place. And they haven't even made a dent in it yet.
> So, here is the plan of action. The wood is easy to get to, drive right up to the vast majority. We are going to concentrate on just cutting, splitting and stacking right now. The idea is to get a MONSTER pile of wood, then about July we are going to pull an 18 wheeler in there and load it. Actually, we want to get enough processed to load several 18 wheelers. I'm going to take a couple of vacation days the Thursday and Friday before the 5th and camp there to get things ready and stay Saturday night too.
> Charity Cut 5 will be on May 3rd. Same plan of action.
> Right now trailers are not needed, nor UTV's.
> Oliver1655, this will be a great place to use your log bucking trailer. We have use of the landowners Kubota tractor 4wheel drive with forks on the front to load logs with.
> If you guy's are game, we'll make this a two day affair. There is a spot with electricity and water available, so hot coffee is not out of the question.
> So, that's the general plan. What we are looking at is getting a jump start on next years wood supply.
> The down side is, with the ground wet things are on the sloppy side, so its pretty much 4 wheel drive getting up to the wood, which is the last leg of driving back to the wood. The good side is 90% of the drive back to the wood is gravel road or on the level dirt road.
> Just list here if you want to come and I'll pm directions. Looks like we will be at this place for a few years.
> Again, thanks for all the help, guys.
> Steve


 


Thinking of coming down. You say you are camping? Tent? Camper? How much room do you have to camp? I could bring a 18' dump trailer but the dump truck will have to stay at home. To many DOT rules if I cross the state line with the dump truck. Don't think they will believe this trip is recreational without the camper.

Doug


----------



## Oliver1655

I'll bring the marshmallows.

I plan to sleep in my van.


----------



## workshop

He said we could camp if we wanted to but he didn't specify whether tents or campers. I'll find out. I plan on using a tent myself. I'll be going down the 22 or 23 to scope things a little better. As far as where to camp, we'll just pick a spot and squat.


----------



## Homelite410

oh yeah!


----------



## Hedgerow

..


----------



## Homelite410

Its ok I'll take 54! How's the south Mo swamps?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Its ok I'll take 54! How's the south Mo swamps?


Swampy...


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

I will send some treats with Sam-Tip for your charity cut!


----------



## Homelite410

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> I will send some treats with Sam-Tip for your charity cut!


And I will do my very best to eat them all before they make it down there


----------



## Oliver1655

Cookies, cakes, pies, a surprise? - Yeh!!!  How do we do a double like? 

Homey, your living dangerous! Eating all the goodies, I don't think so!!! 

The weekend of *April 5th Charity Cut* just keeps improving!


----------



## Homelite410

The wife just informed me that my youngest daughters dance recital is the 5th so I will not be attending


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> The wife just informed me that my youngest daughters dance recital is the 5th so I will not be attending


You just been shot right out of the saddle...
I hate it when that happens...


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

I'm guessing the usual...peanut butter cookies, brownies, chocolate cake, maybe some bread....wish I could come too, to meet all of you, but I've got a prior committment.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> The wife just informed me that my youngest daughters dance recital is the 5th so I will not be attending


 I think they can manage without you.


----------



## Homelite410

My wife or charity cut?


----------



## Oliver1655

Your daughter would be welcome to come on down & do her recital for us. We would be a very appreciative audience. (On an other occasion of course.) Children grow up to fast to miss anything you don't absolutely have to.

Hope to meet you in the future.


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Your daughter would be welcome to come on down & do her recital for us. We would be a very appreciative audience. (On an other occasion of course.) Children grow up to fast to miss anything you don't absolutely have to.
> 
> Hope to meet you in the future.


Thanks I hope you can make it to Iowa in April!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> My wife or charity cut?


 You know I meant the charity cut Mike, time with the family always takes priorty over fun and games.


----------



## workshop

From what I understand campers and RV's should not be a problem. However there won't be any hookup facilities for them. The electricity available is a single 120 volt outlet and the water is a freeze proof faucet. But should still be lots of fun.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went out to my buddys farm this afternoon and filled the ole F250 up with hedge,level with the sideboards, front to back, made it squat a little, but not bad. Cutting is the easy part, now to get it split and stacked, so I can go get some dead elm that I have spotted.


----------



## old cookie

hay Jim if that elm you spotted to day was if front of my house,well I cut it up this evening.It is ready to load up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

old cookie said:


> hay Jim if that elm you spotted to day was if front of my house,well I cut it up this evening.It is ready to load up.


 If you were a little closer Cookie I would be all over it. Dead elm and green hedge layered right makes for a nice hot fire. I think winter is going to make at least one more good run at us.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Went out to my buddys farm this afternoon and filled the ole F250 up with hedge,level with the sideboards, front to back, made it squat a little, but not bad. Cutting is the easy part, now to get it split and stacked, so I can go get some dead elm that I have spotted.



You got a window of oppertunity Tuesday untill late when the rain and snow will move in again.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anyone in our viewing area have a Homie 360 carcass? Got an evilbay example with trashed clutch and sprocket/drum. (What happens when you use a three leg gear puller on the clutch)
Also, the fuel tank leaks.

But, it runs great!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl how did the Jonsered turn out??


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Anyone in our viewing area have a Homie 360 carcass? Got an evilbay example with trashed clutch and sprocket/drum. (What happens when you use a three leg gear puller on the clutch)
> Also, the fuel tank leaks.
> 
> But, it runs great!


 Carl I think I have one, I will check after I get coffeed up and it gets light enough to see in the garage.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl how did the Jonsered turn out??



Cylinder cleaned up OK. Piston w/ring on the way from Athens.



Mo. Jim said:


> Carl I think I have one, I will check after I get coffeed up and it gets light enough to see in the garage.



Cool! 
I got the 360 and a R.H. start 10-10 late yesterday. I screwed up a perfectly good fuel line on the Mac.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' fellas...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Spent my birthday yesterday cleaning a saw and sharping some of the  chips out of the cutters, I think i'm ready for Saturday.


----------



## moody

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> I'm guessing the usual...peanut butter cookies, brownies, chocolate cake, maybe some bread....wish I could come too, to meet all of you, but I've got a prior committment.



Where do I need to be get help carry/deliver the tasty treats?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

Morning gents. Be safe today...


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Where do I need to be get help carry/deliver the tasty treats?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


You'll have to get with Doug on that one.. 
Or....
Stand along Hwy 71 waving a chainsaw in the air...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Spent my birthday yesterday cleaning a saw and sharping some of the  chips out of the cutters, I think i'm ready for Saturday.


The log pile is small, but I think it'll take alot of coffee and discussion on just how to best attack it...
You know....
Important strategic stuffs...
Happy 39th b-day!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The log pile is small, but I think it'll take alot of coffee and discussion on just how to best attack it...
> You know....
> Important strategic stuffs...
> Happy 39th b-day!!!



Coffee and discussion, Jim know about this? Maybe he will let it slide this time, if we don't do any saw trading.

Jim I'm going to pass some parts off to Matt for you just in case I can't make Iowa.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm not a coffee drinker but I am open to the strategic discussions & feed back on the log bucking trailer. opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker but I am open to the strategic discussions & feed back on the log bucking trailer. opcorn:



Stephen and I are famous for feedback...
Some here call it static... Or maybe BS...
But we like the term "Feedback" better...


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas.


----------



## Homelite410

Just got this ruff fit in to the case. Just need the 394 intake horn now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Just got this ruff fit in to the case. Just need the 394 intake horn now.



What's that jug from?


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> You'll have to get with Doug on that one..
> Or....
> Stand along Hwy 71 waving a chainsaw in the air...



I'm 70 miles from 71 :/

here's that peaky 395 I've told you about


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> What's that jug from?


272xpeeee


----------



## rdtreewalker

moody said:


> I'm 70 miles from 71 :/
> 
> here's that peaky 395 I've told you about
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



It has torque for days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve... I need you to text me the address in Mansfield...
Your # is missing off my phone...


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 4
Hedgerow
Oliver1655
Blueberry music, will try.
Cobey
Samtip
Atvguns
Diggers-dad


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> Hedgerow
> Oliver1655
> Blueberry music, will try.
> Cobey
> Samtip
> Atvguns


Cool!! Mr. Spencer is gonna be there??
Sunfish's supersplit would be handy too...
Just sayin...


----------



## workshop

The more equipment the better. We've got to process a massive amount of wood. And need a lot of people on this one.


----------



## Homelite410

So wish I could make it. I'd even bring alex's splitter too!


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> Hedgerow
> Oliver1655
> Blueberry music, will try.
> Cobey
> Samtip
> Atvguns



I'm in for April 5th. I'll have two small helpers with large appetites. May 3rd is a little "iffy". We'll see when it gets closer. 

Steve, are you cutting somewhere this weekend? Need help? My wife is out of town Saturday and I might be able to cut a few hours.

dd


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> I'm in for April 5th. I'll have two small helpers with large appetites. May 3rd is a little "iffy". We'll see when it gets closer.
> 
> Steve, are you cutting somewhere this weekend? Need help? My wife is out of town Saturday and I might be able to cut a few hours.
> 
> dd


I had planned on some cutting Friday after work, but could easily put it off till sometime Saturday.


----------



## workshop

I redid an ms390 a couple of weeks ago and did a massive ( for me anyway) muffler mod on it. Really woke it up. I like it!


----------



## Homelite410

Give that bad boy some ign timing!! 1/4 key is a good start!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I redid an ms390 a couple of weeks ago and did a massive ( for me anyway) muffler mod on it. Really woke it up. I like it!


 Matt will tell you on a clamshell a muffler mod you can go BIG! and he's right  when I did the 390 we had a pipe with a 3/4 inside diameter.
it runs real good! the exhaust hits a deflector and then go's out the pipe but its real strong!! im sure yours is real good too steve  i wouldnt have chose that pipe
size but its what my buddy wanted, i figured if it was too big I could block some of the hole off.


----------



## workshop

1\4 key, huh? Hmmm, think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Homelite410

File off the leading edge of the key in the direction of rotation.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> 1\4 key, huh? Hmmm, think I'll give it a try.


Go a little more...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Go a little more...


But not too far......

It will make it better but won't change the fact that its a stihl!


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> I had planned on some cutting Friday after work, but could easily put it off till sometime Saturday.



I was hoping for some saw time this weekend. I talked to my Dad earlier and may have to do some electrical work for him instead. Won't know for sure until Thursday. The boys and I will be into something. Your place isn't THAT far of a drive and I could use some serious saw time. My Jred and Makita are screaming to get out of the basement. 

Don't hold up your plans for me, I'll try to give you a holler by Thursday.

dd


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> I was hoping for some saw time this weekend. I talked to my Dad earlier and may have to do some electrical work for him instead. Won't know for sure until Thursday. The boys and I will be into something. Your place isn't THAT far of a drive and I could use some serious saw time. My Jred and Makita are screaming to get out of the basement.
> 
> Don't hold up your plans for me, I'll try to give you a holler by Thursday.
> 
> dd



OK, Thursday it is.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> But not too far......
> 
> It will make it better but won't change the fact that its a stihl!


True... 
But a half key will make the throttle response more like a husky...
The 64cc's will do the rest..
Weld some material in the right places, and get a little more ...


----------



## Homelite410

Better yet just get a 562 xpw and be done!


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all. Had some stiff winds last night & a little rain but not bad overall.

Temperature this am only got down to 35°F so no ice or frost.  

After today, we have 3 days in the mid 60's coming. We will have a great day for cutting wood this Saturday! 
Or to put it in pictures:    =


----------



## Hedgerow

We need a coffee drinking smiley...

Mornin all...


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have today to endure and then some good weather coming. We had a frog strangler last nite when the cold front moved in.

I got to get down to Jim's early before I give up the family bus. Blondie needs it to shuttle grandkids. Pesky buggers.

Bet Jim was out in the pouring rain feeding his wood heater...............................


----------



## Lurch2

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> Hedgerow
> Oliver1655
> Blueberry music, will try.
> Cobey
> Samtip
> Atvguns
> Diggers-dad
> Lurch2



I'm in.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> We need a coffee drinking smiley...
> 
> Mornin all...


 Ditto on the coffee smiley, I love that big one over in that site we won't mention.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> True...
> But a half key will make the throttle response more like a husky...
> The 64cc's will do the rest..
> Weld some material in the right places, and get a little more ...



I'm no great fan of Husky, but they do have a nice throttle response. They spool up quick and strong.


----------



## diggers_dad




----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> We have today to endure and then some good weather coming. We had a frog strangler last nite when the cold front moved in.
> 
> I got to get down to Jim's early before I give up the family bus. Blondie needs it to shuttle grandkids. Pesky buggers.
> 
> Bet Jim was out in the pouring rain feeding his wood heater...............................


 
I lucked out, it wasn't raining when I went out around 11:00 and stoked the ole wood hog for the night. Give me a call and let me know when your coming south


----------



## awol

My slaves and I should be able to make it to the cut on April 5. After all, it's only a few miles from home! I can bring a tractor with forks if needed.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> My slaves and I should be able to make it to the cut on April 5. After all, it's only a few miles from home! I can bring a tractor with forks if needed.


I need to scrum up some more slaves for this one...


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> My slaves and I should be able to make it to the cut on April 5. After all, it's only a few miles from home! I can bring a tractor with forks if needed.


I need to scrum up some more slaves for this one...


----------



## Oliver1655

Our slaves have gown & become emancipated.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I need to scrum up some more slaves for this one...


 
Wish I could make it. I could bring a truck load, maybe 2. 

Good morning fellow sawyers.


----------



## Homelite410

I agree! 

Good morning boyz!


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Good morning boyz!



I used one of your chain vises last night to rework some chains for my Dad. I don't know how many cutters are supposed to be on a 14" Stihl chain, but his were several shy. Two out of three chains were suitable for the trash can and I had to make two runs with a grinder to get the third to where I could file it and put a good edge back on it. That chain vise you made sure is handy. I've done everything from his picco chains to my full chisel 3/8ths. 

dd


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Our slaves have gown & become emancipated.


I got some nephews I'll try and volunteer into service..


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> Hedgerow
> Oliver1655
> Blueberry music, will try.
> Cobey
> Samtip
> Atvguns
> Diggers-dad + slaves


Lurch2
AWOL + slaves 
I think we will be able to use your tractor too, AWOL.


----------



## workshop

Most all of this stuff is red oak, too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks to Mo.Jim I have the 360 ready for a test. Also the 10-10. If I just had a test log.........................................


----------



## moody

Took this on Tuesday. Just thought I'd share







Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Thanks to Mo.Jim I have the 360 ready for a test. Also the 10-10. If I just had a test log.........................................


I knew a cowboy one time. Tested his chainsaw on the bunkhouse walls. Just a thought.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Blondie don't allow chainsaws in her bunkhouse........................................................

Or, hearin' 'em run between 8 pm and 8 am........................

Gotta keep Blondie happy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok...
Hoists for a 20' dump bed are freaking
Expensive.... Might be a month or two before that part gets done...


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge how big are the runners on the bed that rest on the frame? Are you planning to have wood rub blocks between the bed & frame?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge how big are the runners on the bed that rest on the frame? Are you planning to have wood rub blocks between the bed & frame?


Already there... 
Sitting under 8" c channel..


----------



## Hinerman

I guess I will start us off today. Good morning. All this talk about April 5th has me depressed since I can't make it. Cut one for me


----------



## Homelite410

I agree with hinerman........ Wish I could go too! 

Good morning fellas!


----------



## Oliver1655

I am looking forward to it. I missed the last one when my tranny went out on the way there. I was really bummed!

Hope to see ya in Iowa April 26th.


----------



## sam-tip

I am looking forward to it. Like a kid waiting for Christmas. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

I will try to make this 1 also. Our work load is large right now. Hopefully in the next 14 days I can whittle it down to get out of the shop for a couple of days


----------



## Oliver1655

There are some of us who will be there on Friday the 4th of April starting at 8am. This may be another option for some. I will be staying the night at the cutting site.

If you would like to work on Friday or come early & stay there Friday night, let Workshop know.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> I guess I will start us off today. Good morning. All this talk about April 5th has me depressed since I can't make it. Cut one for me


Ummmm, cut a tree? Or just cut one?


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, Since this will prayerfully be a large 2 day charity cut, any chance of having a port-a-pot or 2 available?


----------



## workshop

I'll check with Ed. He has 2 or 3 trailers and one usually has a port-a-potty on it.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I'll check with Ed. He has 2 or 3 trailers and one usually has a port-a-potty on it.


Bring that to Iowa I think were gonna over abuse my outhouse.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Ummmm, cut a tree? Or just cut one?



Ha, both.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm putting the pressure on the nephews...
They can chuck some wood...


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok...
Big Sam is in...
He's a 6'1" 240 lb 14 year old...
Next victim???
Ethan the tractor kid...
And Luke the squirrel..
Levi has no choice...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Don!!!
Send me a text...
We'll need a SS operator at this one...
And I lost your # when the phone died...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bishops in Perry, Ks. having an open house this spring?

I can pick up some neighbors if I get to go......................................................


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Bishops in Perry, Ks. having an open house this spring?
> 
> I can pick up some neighbors if I get to go......................................................



From what I read on the net sounds like a great shop, but its four hour drive from here.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas!


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Bishops in Perry, Ks. having an open house this spring?
> 
> I can pick up some neighbors if I get to go......................................................


 
Kenneth should know, I met up with him at their open house last spring. Their collection of old mag is worth a trip.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Open house or not, I plan on dragging two or three of my roller nose bars down there to get dressed. One on the Dayton/Poulan 245 and a couple Remys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We may just have to schedule a day and plan A field day. I will check to see when theirs is scheduled. Jim and carl have both been there they have a lot of new and old stuff.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I never got to go last year as it was nasty cold and raining. Blondie and I went a couple weeks after and then to her favorite indian casinos. 

Used the 'Telenav' GPS feature on on new cell phones. Was a hoot for use geezers.


----------



## moody

Won't be long and I'll be back to sitting here again.






Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Oliver... We still on for the test run tomorrow AM??


----------



## Hedgerow

My hands and arms smell like burnt hair...
Welding ain't my gig...
I think you're supposed to wear some kind of sleeves...???


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> My hands and arms smell like burnt hair...
> Welding ain't my gig...
> I think you're supposed to wear some kind of sleeves...???



Yeah but a little artificial sunlight never hurt anybody. ........or did it?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Yeah but a little artificial sunlight never hurt anybody. ........or did it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Yup... They pink too...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... They pink too...



Welding pond pipe in the summer always left my right arm a little toasty. No worries I had a contingency plan. I'd always sit on the east side of the river in the evening and it'd take care of the other arm.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> My hands and arms smell like burnt hair...
> Welding ain't my gig...
> I think you're supposed to wear some kind of sleeves...???



Fall 1963 freshman M.E. majors at Rolla were required to take two labs. Machine shop and welding. I can hang stuff together but don't bet the farm on it.


----------



## old cookie

Weld right handed for a while, then left handed, that evens it all out.
people think you been to the Gulf.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> My hands and arms smell like burnt hair...
> Welding ain't my gig...
> I think you're supposed to wear some kind of sleeves...???


 I spent 1/2 the day welding a roll cage in a jeep project for a friend


----------



## cobey

me and my buddy Justin went to Chads house today.... he worked on saws.... and I burned up his saw gas in his "play" wood pile  
his 046 bb kit and ported 046 run good  he built an 026 for Justin


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to the shop to see if i got a saw that will run, then on to Matt's.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas . got this in yesterday now I gonna set squish and see if it will all go together!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning fellas . got this in yesterday now I gonna set squish and see if it will all go together!


Mornin mike... 
This pile of logs is bigger than I remember...
Slap that thing together and come cut some..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin mike...
> This pile of logs is bigger than I remember...
> Slap that thing together and come cut some..


Don't want to "slap" it together! Everything has to be right!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a beautiful day every one have a safe day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is a beautiful day every one have a safe day.



You betcha!


----------



## workshop

Get some pictures of John's log bucking trailer in action if you can. Would really like to see it.


----------



## moody

Today is loaded for me. I've got 2 complete rebuild/port 385xps on the bench. And 2 372 cylinders to turn. Going to be a busy weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to get some goose hunting in later this evening. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Homelite410

So for squeak 2 I have an episan piston. Should I order OEM circlips? And use a different ring? Never used one of these...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm home had a great time thanks to all those that helped.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The trailer worked great !


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One more thing Chad kept me on a splitter, I didn't get much saw time. LOL


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yep my shoulders are feeling all that saw time I got. Thanks for letting me run all the big saws boys. I love the big saws! But man that little wicked 562 thinks it is a big saw! Stupid crazy fun saw to run. And now after running that snellerized 66 and matt's smooth as silk 064 I think I'll big digging around in my parts saws again! Gonna need one of each running I'm sure of it. Especially with all the Tops that we are gonna have to cut up in the near future. That trailer is the bomb, Love that thing! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Couple pics

















Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

That bucking trailer looks fantastic. Can't wait to see it in action at Mansfield.


----------



## lumberjackchef

My daughter caught a couple of videos here's a quick walk around the trailer in full swing.


----------



## Oliver1655

We has several young'uns there. They were a great help. Lumber's daughter was there helping as well but since she was behind the camera, she will remain a mystery.

Overall it went very well. I was able to get some great feedback & the "log bucking" trailer received a true test.


----------



## Oliver1655

That was a very quick walk around! Thanks for the photos & video.


----------



## lumberjackchef

and here is the fruit of our labor using that bad boy with the double splitter stations.


----------



## Hedgerow

Very slick...
Ok... So the log pile was bigger than I thought...


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh...
And no mini GTG would be complete without this pic...


----------



## Oliver1655

The aluminum walk board was a temporary fixture to help determine how high to make the walk way for the saw operators. We decided 14-16" would work well so I will be making 2 boxes 7' long to store equipment in which will double as the walkway.

This last picture shows some of the larger rounds cut but not the largest.

It was kind of funny, the first thing Hedgerow said to me when we got to the cutting site was, "I guess the pile is larger than I thought it was."

We oriented the trailer & splitters to where the splits could be tossed into the lean to. We quickly realized our mistake. The wind blew saw chips into our faces. We stuck it out but you better believe we will plan it better for the Mansfield cut, April 4th & 5th.

A pile of logs, one saw operator & a good loader operator is able to supply round for 3 splitting crews. However it will take several saw operators to produce the pile of logs.

Even though the trailer made it much easier on backs, I still think we all went home tuckered out.

It was a great day! A few sprinkles but over all nice weather.


----------



## Hedgerow

I just got done sharpening chains...
They took a beating today...
The one on the husky was a mess!
It'll be a few sharpenings before it's right again.. Oliver has a groove in the c-channel as a reminder for me to watch what the hell I'm doing...


----------



## workshop

All that split wood makes my heart feel good.


----------



## Hedgerow

What did we calculate for volume??
14 full cords split today???
Thanks everyone for coming out...
I'm a little sore.. But the kids sure helped out a lot today!!!


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge was creative in leaving his mark. Kind of like Kilroy was here. If I'd been thinking I would have gotten his autograph. 

Night all! I'm taking my weary old bones to bed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> I just got done sharpening chains...
> They took a beating today...
> The one on the husky was a mess!
> It'll be a few sharpenings before it's right again.. Oliver has a groove in the c-channel as a reminder for me to watch what the hell I'm doing...


 Sounds like someone is a slow learner to me.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Sounds like someone is a slow learner to me.


You know me all too well Jim...
Wish you'd been there today...
Stephen has dubbed this a GTG today...
Said it met the criteria...


----------



## cobey

sorry I missed it, it was supposed to be church book day today, later my lawnmower set fire to some leaves
in my yard, what a mess i would have rather been sawing


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I learned from Matt how to be more efficient at running the splitter. We all learned it don't matter saw brand or size of saw when working that hard, you hunt one with a sharp chain. We sharpened most at lunch time by the end of the day there wasn't a sharp saw on the place.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks. Glad we got-r-done yesterday! I slept through it, but we must have got a lot of rain last night. I have water standing everywhere.

I'll go with a mini GTG. I got to meet Work Saw Collector & Lumberjackchef whom I haven't met before. It is always nice to be able to put faces with names.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, all I can say is kudos for a job well done and sorry I wasn't there. I hope to make one of the Mansfield cuts, that many tops just boggles my mind. That pic of WorkSaw is classic Stephan.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

When are the dates for the Mansfield cuts?? Jim did you get any white stuff?


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When are the dates for the Mansfield cuts?? Jim did you get any white stuff?


 Morning Kenneth, nope, nary a flake, they keep talking about it, but I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When are the dates for the Mansfield cuts?? Jim did you get any white stuff?



We've got 2 inches or so on the ground. But the roads are clear

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Folks
The log bucking trailer looks to be a great way to process firewood in a hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!
The Mansfield cut in April 4 and 5th.
Sure hope to see you all there for a wood cutting good time.
Weekend and Mo Jim----sure hope you make it there


----------



## Oliver1655

The snow just started here about a half hour ago. The ground is so wet a lot of it melted as it hit. Still just flurries.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thanks for the photos Work Saw. Looks like all had a great day
Steven, after you changed your avatar?? I could not find the thread.
Was used to that yellow just jumping out at me


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I learned from Matt how to be more efficient at running the splitter. We all learned it don't matter saw brand or size of saw when working that hard, you hunt one with a sharp chain. We sharpened most at lunch time by the end of the day there wasn't a sharp saw on the place.


Yup... And gas!!!
When the bigger stuff started hitting the trailer, the big saws are thirsty...
So were the splitters...
Heck, so was I...


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When are the dates for the Mansfield cuts?? Jim did you get any white stuff?



Charity Cut 4 in Mansfield is April 4th and 5th, then again on May 2nd and 3rd. I'm hoping to continue these, at this site on a regular basis. If you need directions, please pm me.


----------



## moody

I'm happy to see this weather get swampy it's given me time to get through some saws. On the other hand I'd really like to do some fishing. 

Anyone buy a 362cm yet?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yeah it was kinda like a baton handoff in a relay with the saws. I kept running and running and would kinda just handoff for the nearest full tank. And man am I feeling it today. Best way to describe it would be jello with a skeleton LOL!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

lumberjackchef was "THE MAN" running a chainsaw! Like the EverReady Bunny, he just kept cutting & cutting & cutting ... . By the end of the day, you just knew he would be feeling it.

Hedgerow & Work Saw Collector also ran saws but had to spend most of their time on a splitter. There was no way 2 splitters could keep up. Me, I just stayed out of the way.


----------



## Oliver1655

A few shots of trailer in transport mode towed behind the splitter.







A clear shot of the catch tray.






Opening for log lift.

These shot were taken this morning after it maiden voyage. In the last photo if you look at the top of the expanded metal under the first log stand support, you can see where it is bent down a little, the worst damage to the expanded metal. I am pleased with how it is holding up. There were some good sized logs cut on it. For tops like down in Mansfield it will work great.

The last couple of logs were cut on the ground. The splitter operator said he didn't think he could have got the one up there if he tried. It probably took the 2 splitters a half an hour just on the last 2 logs.


----------



## workshop

Grrrr. Blowing sleet outside. I'll be glad when this is done.


----------



## lumberjackchef

We had quite a bit of ground coverage when I got up this morning but its already slowly disappearing.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here's an example one of the bigger logs






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Levi on his way back from a refueling.





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

another little video of matt and stephen with saws!


----------



## sam-tip

Oliver1655 said:


> Opening for log lift.
> These shot were taken this morning after it maiden voyage. In the last photo if you look at the top of the expanded metal under the first log stand support, you can see where it is bent down a little, the worst damage to the expanded metal. I am pleased with how it is holding up. There were some good sized logs cut on it. For tops like down in Mansfield it will work great.
> The last couple of logs were cut on the ground. The splitter operator said he didn't think he could have got the one up there if he tried. It probably took the 2 splitters a half an hour just on the last 2 logs.


 

OK I think I need to build a setup like this but not as big. This will be my spring break project to make a materials list. I think I will make one to set on a trailer. I have enough trailers (6). Plus not as tall. I love that the cut pieces flow to the splitter. with My current setup I start tripping over the cut pieces.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yeah this setup worked out well most of the time one saw operator could supply up to 3 splitters and no tripping over or bending to lift. It was a smooth transition from drop to load most of the time. We had a long pickaroon to reach and pull as it was piling up. It takes quite a few bodies to get rolling but it goes pretty dang fast. We counted 8 processors at one point and we were only running with two splitters.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip

Looked very windy. The splitter operators were getting coated with wood chips from the saws.


----------



## Oliver1655

Sam, the center log stand is independent of the trailer frame. I have pieces of angle iron welded on the corners to bolt it down with. It can be placed on another trailer easily. The only thing you would have to do with another trailer would be to have a catch tray to the side of the trailer which you could have connected via stake pockets. Then have a 14-16" high platform for the saw operator to stand on. Like you I have several trailers but for now, I wanted a single axle trailer to use to decrease rolling resistance. I left out the boards which would have been under the stand to allow the saw chips to fall through. In less than 15 minutes I can have the stand off & boards fastened in place.

Also I can call this a piece of equipment & since I am not using it to haul a load, will not have to license it for use in Missouri. When I first started using my splitter to pull trailers, I contacted the Highway Patrol to see if it needed licensed. They said as long I was not putting a load on it like a trailer would carry, it was considered a piece of equipment & did not have to be licensed. As long as the overall length of of the splitter & trailer(s) did not exceed 54' I could have more than one trailer behind the splitter provided the trailers were properly licensed & I was not exceeding the weight capacity of the pulling vehicle.

When you say not as high? The height to the top of the log stops is just over 9'. I could cut them down some but I would rather have the height for the safety of the splitting crews. My shop doors are 12' & 13' high so it is not a concern for me.

There is 17" between where the log rests & the ramped surface to allow the cut rounds to fall free & move out of the way. In theory you can cut a 32" log on it but I don't plan to use it for logs any larger than 24-26" dia. If log was bigger, the rounds would really be hard on the expanded metal. The cut we did yesterday tested it as far as I wanted. We had a couple of log too big to go on it. I guess i could have lowered the log rests 5" So if If took 13" off the log stops & 5" off the log rest height I could drop the overall height down to around 7.5'

This will give us something to discuss in three weeks. I am looking forward to getting meeting you & having your feed-back at the April 4th/5th cut.


----------



## sam-tip

Looking forward to it. I am only 5'4" so I like the logs cutting height to be lower than most people. Or higher saw operator platform.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, shaping up to be a nice day here in NW Mo. , sunshine and 58 degrees. Helped the neighbor take down a big old hackberry yesterday afternoon that had already dropped one big limb on his chicken house. Everything went fine untill I went to work on the stump, about half way through, yep fence wire, not a sign of wire on the outside. This was a almost new 36" chain, not so new now, oh well stuff happens. There is even a bigger one that needs to come down and is probally the same way.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...
Spent the last half day in the shop yesterday...
Serviced and sharpened every user saw in the shop.. Spent some quality time with the chain on the 562... Took a lot off... It's at that "Yee haw" stage right now where there's only bout a third of the tooth left...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> Spent the last half day in the shop yesterday...
> Serviced and sharpened every user saw in the shop.. Spent some quality time with the chain on the 562... Took a lot off... It's at that "Yee haw" stage right now where there's only bout a third of the tooth left...


I did too, the 361 was bad I stuck it in the rocks the other day the 066 wasn't bad no one hit anything with it.


----------



## Oliver1655

My saw didn't get enough use to need the chain sharpened. I think it was intimidated by the big boys.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oliver1655 said:


> My saw didn't get enough use to need the chain sharpened. I think it was intimidated by the big boys.



I used it on a couple of cuts and that little thing has some cojones! Made me wanna tear apart my 33 and fix the tank gasket last night. I ported the muffler too.



I also realized while had the muffler of of this little husq that it a piston ported, closed quad cylinder! I didn't realize they made one so small. Its only 36 mm bore. Think gonna have to port it now! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, shaping up to be a nice day here in NW Mo. , sunshine and 58 degrees. Helped the neighbor take down a big old hackberry yesterday afternoon that had already dropped one big limb on his chicken house. Everything went fine untill I went to work on the stump, about half way through, yep fence wire, not a sign of wire on the outside. This was a almost new 36" chain, not so new now, oh well stuff happens. There is even a bigger one that needs to come down and is probally the same way.



If you want we can grind off the nasty teeth with my H.F. grinder. At least get him down where filing will be effective.

An editorial in the St. Joe News-Press this morning about the EPA and wood stove regulation. It's a good read if you can log in to the website.

Mo. legislature has a bill proposed to negate the EPA's meddelin'.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt and others what do you think of this one?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt and others what do you think of this one?




It do take adjantage of the double action cylinder.


----------



## Oliver1655

The Tempest - Neat idea but: 
- I don't want to have to stand on the log lift to operate it. This slows the loading of rounds & prevents it from being used as a staging table.
- It would be hard to get larger pieces for overnight burns for those with OWBs. 
- There seems to be a lot of debris generated. 

I saw one where they had a secondary wedge to re-split the splits to make kindling. Lots of debris generated from that operation.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt and others what do you think of this one?



It really requires good pieces to work right... It would just make a big mess of the stuff we normally process... Lot's of debris...
But it sure can produce the splits!! No wasted movement...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> The Tempest - Neat idea but:
> - I don't want to have to stand on the log lift to operate it. This slows the loading of rounds & prevents it from being used as a staging table.
> - It would be hard to get larger pieces for overnight burns for those with OWBs.
> - There seems to be a lot of debris generated.
> 
> I saw one where they had a secondary wedge to re-split the splits to make kindling. Lots of debris generated from that operation.


I thought about that but was thinking on smaller rounds push it through one time then push top half on the done table would have a bunch of 1/2 rounds at the end of the day.


Edit: I'm with you on the log lift.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It really requires good pieces to work right... It would just make a big mess of the stuff we normally process... Lot's of debris...
> But it sure can produce the splits!! No wasted movement...



I was wondering how it would do on some of the nasty crotch pieces we done Saturday, I don't mind all those really small slivers it was making good for starting fires.


----------



## Oliver1655

That would have worked with 8" or smaller rounds but it would take someone to sort them out. With the 21" high wedge on my splitter, I stack ones that size when possible & split 2 at time. 

It seems they were kind of pricey but I can't remember how much.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think a factory rep needs to send it to the April charity cut.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> That would have worked with 8" or smaller rounds but it would take someone to sort them out. With the 21" high wedge on my splitter, I stack ones that size when possible & split 2 at time.
> 
> It seems they were kind of pricey but I can't remember how much.



The video said $9000.00


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, pieces from that pup would burn very fast in my fireplace.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm guilty of not watch the video this time.  This is why I couldn't remember the price.  I had seen a couple in the past.


----------



## Oliver1655

Well Work Saw, give it a try, see if you can get one to demo. It would be good PR & exposure for the company. According to their web site they are located in Stacy, Mn. No dealers yet but they are looking for dealers. Interested? opcorn:

It could great advertizing for them to have float around to the various GTGs this summer.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt and others what do you think of this one?



I like the double action of the ram, it puts out a good quantity of splits. But, I agree, there is a fair amount of stuff that is too small. The hardest part to take is the price. $9000 ? Yikes. Mine isn't the best or fanciest, but it gets the job done, and it only cost me some saws in trade.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think a factory rep needs to send it to the April charity cut.


That would be interesting. IF they would do it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> The video said $9000.00




A guy can buy a lot of firewood for $ 9000.00


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> A guy can buy a lot of firewood for $ 9000.00


 Evening Kenneth, sorry I missed your call yesterday, I was over at the neighbors dulling my chain on that metal infested hackberry.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth, sorry I missed your call yesterday, I was over at the neighbors dulling my chain on that metal infested hackberry.


I figured you were busy. Get even with it burn it!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow in here tonight...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

U worked em to hard Saturday.


----------



## workshop

Saturday was the training run.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Homie 360 is all healed up thanks to Mo.Jim and Chainsawlady.

Plum out of test log.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I scouted another section of the old railroad rightaway this afternoon and found several dead elms with the bark slipping. I plan on cutting them this week sometime. I have been mixing this with my hedge and getting good burn time.


----------



## workshop

New wires and plugs went into the flatbed Saturday morning. Getting it ready for Mansfield. Runs a lot better now. Wish I could find a couple of used tires for the front, cheap. Maybe not needed but I'd feel a lot better.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> New wires and plugs went into the flatbed Saturday morning. Getting it ready for Mansfield. Runs a lot better now. Wish I could find a couple of used tires for the front, cheap. Maybe not needed but I'd feel a lot better.



What size are you looking for Steve?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning got off to a great start - No frost on the windshield!

Steve, have you ever done anything with the loose trailer ball on you truck? I can bring an angle grinder with a cutoff blade to Charity Cut 4 & help you out.  I also have a 3' long pipe wrench & a 3/4" drive socket set with a helper extension pipe we can try first.


----------



## sawnami

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning got off to a great start - No frost on the windshield!
> 
> Steve, have you ever done anything with the loose trailer ball on you truck? I can bring an angle grinder with a cutoff blade to Charity Cut 4 & help you out.  I also have a 3' long pipe wrench & a 3/4" drive socket set with a helper extension pipe we can try first.



Come by the shop and I'll put Bertha on it (1" impact). Nothing resists Bertha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> U worked em to hard Saturday.


Could be... I'm still a little sore...
Mornin all...


----------



## Oliver1655

Just wait until you get to be my age you young whipper snapper!  

That's what inspired the trailer!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning sounds like we are in for a nice day


----------



## sawnami

Something for you Stihl guys to jump on. 

http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4377438636.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lurch2

Scam. See link.

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...he-ms880-craigslist-scam.254298/#post-4742190


----------



## sawnami

Lurch2 said:


> Scam. See link.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...he-ms880-craigslist-scam.254298/#post-4742190



Darn and I was going to pay him with the check that I got a while back from the Ethiopian king. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> What size are you looking for Steve?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Either LT265/75/16 or LT235/85/16. Both are the same height.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Either LT265/75/16 or LT235/85/16. Both are the same height.



I'll check the used rack at work for that size and let you know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lurch2 said:


> Scam. See link.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...he-ms880-craigslist-scam.254298/#post-4742190



Phishers mining for valid email address have been rife on C'list lately. I renewed four listings and got four identical response from cell phones.

I since have placed the note: "I will not respond to emails, call or text only"


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning got off to a great start - No frost on the windshield!
> 
> Steve, have you ever done anything with the loose trailer ball on you truck? I can bring an angle grinder with a cutoff blade to Charity Cut 4 & help you out.  I also have a 3' long pipe wrench & a 3/4" drive socket set with a helper extension pipe we can try first.



I had my son take it to his work and he got it tightened down. Good and tight now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heard a saw running in the neighborhood this am. Three fellows taking down a sweet gum over on the next block. Got 'em lined up to drop four or so big chuncks and maybe haul off wood cookies.

Wah=Hoo!

Best part may be, the place next to the gum has a large walnut he wants down. Double Wah-Hoo!

Saw mill won't take city trees. ........................................... Nails.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo.Jim: If they take down the walnut on Doniphan, would you be interested in some of the wood. Green now but it won't be next fall..........................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Mo.Jim: If they take down the walnut on Doniphan, would you be interested in some of the wood. Green now but it won't be next fall..........................................


 I would take a load or two if I can get away when they are taking it down.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bump...


----------



## cobey

getting my iowa GTG stuff together, fixed a mac 610 I got CHEAP last week, gonna try to double my money on it


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all! A bit breezy which will help to dry things out.

Initially I was planning to build storage boxes for the log bucking trailer to raise the walkway up around 14-16". Now thinking back to the 6" thick layer of wood chips that was packed under the walk-board we used to test with, I'm thinking it might be better to make it out of expanded metal so the saw operator will not have to stand on the wood chips.

Poll:
1 - Storage boxes to haul saws, other wood gathering equipment.
2 - Expanded metal to allow wood chips to fall through.


----------



## Hedgerow

The expanded metal works great, but I'd hate for ya to lose the storage...
Put me down for a not sure..


----------



## thinkrtinker

Couple of sliding feet would keep chips off top of boxes
Like hedgerow said the storage is nice to have


----------



## Work Saw Collector

storage


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> storage



I guess me or one of the other smokers could rake chips off during smoke break.


----------



## Oliver1655

Storage it is. Thanks!

Do you think taking the trailer to the Iowa GTG to demo would be worth it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thinking with the expanded metal you'd still have a goodly amount of chips to contend with; mostly of the large variety. you still gonna have to sweep with yer feet.
i'd go with the storage (make sure you've got a way to lock it just to keep honest people honest) but its your call.
btw, i'm totally impressed with your device. way to go


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Storage it is. Thanks!
> 
> Do you think taking the trailer to the Iowa GTG to demo would be worth it?


Yup.. Alex will have his splitter there among others to set around it..
Would make a nice all in one demo...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I guess me or one of the other smokers could rake chips off during smoke break.


Coffee break!!!
Where's that broom???


----------



## Oliver1655

In the storage box. A push broom or straw broom?

I would just take the trailer. I figure there will be plenty of splitters on hand.


----------



## Oliver1655

Smoke break, Is this is when Steven takes a break from smoking?


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Coffee break!!!
> Where's that broom???



Gas powered leaf blower. (Ported and MM'ed of course). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oliver1655

With so much saw dust in the air already, I think sticking to a broom would be better. I ate more dust than I wanted last Saturday while splitting at Hedge's cut.


----------



## sunfish

I'm working on making the Mansfield cut and will bring a *Super Split*.

& maybe a Husqvarna or three...


----------



## workshop

sunfish said:


> I'm working on making the Mansfield cut and will bring a *Super Split*.
> 
> & maybe a Husqvarna or three...



Would be very glad to have you there. If hedgerow or someone hasn't already given you directions let me know and I'll pm you.
Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

We are back in business.



Over 24" sweet gum. Tested the XP-1000 under load.



New .404 makes big chips.

Ormondo (tree guy) has an Echo CS670 he can live without. Bring it back by later.


----------



## workshop

Echo cs670? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Echo cs670? Hmmmmmm.



His main 'big' saw is a ms 441. I bet 10 USD to a donut it replaced the Echo.........................................


----------



## Hedgerow

Hard to believe this thing is...

Still...

Running...


----------



## Mo. Jim

I spent six hours at the VA hospital getting my gimpy leg looked at. I have a appointment with a vascular specialist to find out if they have to operate on it. I told them I had to be healed up by the third week of April as I had plans for the last week. Oh well sounds like a personal problem to me.
On a brighter note,I stopped at the neighbors when I got back and scored a plate of fresh caught catfish filets and deep fried sliced potatoes.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Hard to believe this thing is...
> 
> Still...
> 
> Running...


Yes it is! You must not use it much anymore?


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> I spent six hours at the VA hospital getting my gimpy leg looked at. I have a appointment with a vascular specialist to find out if they have to operate on it. I told them I had to be healed up by the third week of April as I had plans for the last week. Oh well sounds like a personal problem to me.
> On a brighter note,I stopped at the neighbors when I got back and scored a plate of fresh caught catfish filets and deep fried sliced potatoes.


Fresh caught catfish? In northen Mo? 

Hope the leg heals up quick Jim!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Yes it is! You must not use it much anymore?


It has had the hell beat out of it for 2 years.. BIL bought a new 7910 and said he didn't need it any more...
It needed a new diaphragm in the carb...
Back swingin'!!!
Got a new bar and chain.. It's coming to the charity cut... I defy you guys to kill it!!!


----------



## workshop

Mmmmmmmm. Catfish filets. Not much better than that. I hope your leg is OK, Jim. 
Got my 361 bearings in and case halves together tonight. Never done that before, it was different to say the least. Just waiting on the rings to arrive. Not bad for a box full of atoms.


----------



## Todo10

I'll start watching this thread


----------



## sunfish

sunfish said:


> Fresh caught catfish? In northen Mo?


Not unusual, except for the time of year. This winter especially!


----------



## Oliver1655

What model is that stealth Stihl?


----------



## Mo. Jim

sunfish said:


> Not unusual, except for the time of year. This winter especially!


 These were caught out of the Mo. river, we had two nice days before the last cold snap moved in. They were catching the heck out of 2 to 16 pounders. These diehard river guys fish year around as long as the river isn't iced over.


----------



## Hedgerow

Todo10 said:


> I'll start watching this thread


Great!!! 
Why???


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> What model is that stealth Stihl?


039 from the clamshell build off 2 years ago..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim, you have a darn fine neighbor.

The J-Red poped on a prime tonight.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Jim, you have a darn fine neighbor.
> 
> The J-Red poped on a prime tonight.


 This neighbor is like me,if he likes you he will do about any thing he can to help you and if he don't like you, he will let you know it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Rise and shine you slackers, looking at 70 degrees here today, working on a pot of Black Silk while I wait for daylight. I just heard on the radio that the highway patrol sobrity check points St.Pats day checked 794 cars and only netted one DUI. Have a good one.


----------



## Oliver1655

Down right balmy this morning, 40°F


----------



## sunfish

Oliver1655 said:


> Down right balmy this morning, 40°F


22 down here in the Ozarks this morning?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Great!!!
> Why???


I wanted to ask to, but was unsure of the situation...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is this the cops. todo10


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is this the cops. todo10


Maybe he wants to go to the charity cut on the 5th...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Todo10 said:


> I'll start watching this thread


i've seen this post on other threads on AS too. if he is, in fact, an administrator then he should be watching; why advertise it unless he's trying the big brother routine. if that's the case - screw you for your heavy-handedness.
if he's not an admin then he's just gotta be out chain yanking OR he can't figure any other way to subscribe to the thread - he joined in september 2013 and has a limited number of posts.
go figure.
either way - meh!!!
course this could be my last post on AS too. lol
yall have a good day


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've seen this post on other threads on AS too. if he is, in fact, an administrator then he should be watching; why advertise it unless he's trying the big brother routine. if that's the case - screw you for your heavy-handedness.
> if he's not an admin then he's just gotta be out chain yanking OR he can't figure any other way to subscribe to the thread - he joined in september 2013 and has a limited number of posts.
> go figure.
> either way - meh!!!
> course this could be my last post on AS too. lol
> yall have a good day


Like Jerry I wondered who he was never seen him before. There is always the other place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas


morning Mike


----------



## sunfish

He's watching, be careful guys!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

All because of you Don you trouble maker.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Steve, any idea how many we might have showing up for Charity Cut 5?


----------



## Steve NW WI

I wouldn't worry about Todo - he's most likely trying to fix bugs in the system, and posting to see if he can recreate the problem.

Worry MUCH more about that Stihl Sawing guy, not because he's a mod, but because he's gonna try riding without training wheels this year


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas


Mornin' Mike..


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning Steve, any idea how many we might have showing up for Charity Cut 5?


I think I may have at least 2 boys with me and maybe Cobey. I can't remember if he was clear for this one or not..


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've seen this post on other threads on AS too. if he is, in fact, an administrator then he should be watching; why advertise it unless he's trying the big brother routine. if that's the case - screw you for your heavy-handedness.
> if he's not an admin then he's just gotta be out chain yanking OR he can't figure any other way to subscribe to the thread - he joined in september 2013 and has a limited number of posts.
> go figure.
> either way - meh!!!
> course this could be my last post on AS too. lol
> yall have a good day


You're a rebel at heart Jerry...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Goting to be nice day today.

Darn J-Red don't want to pull fuel. Normally I'd just wet the pump side diaphram with mix but the silly 90 deg. air filter adaptor covers one of the cover screws.

So much for 'Zow-Wee' modifications.............................................................................Time for my mid-morning nap..............................


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Great!!!
> Why???


 
Cause we be da beeeeeest....


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> i've seen this post on other threads on AS too. if he is, in fact, an administrator then he should be watching; why advertise it unless he's trying the big brother routine. if that's the case - screw you for your heavy-handedness. if he's not an admin then he's just gotta be out chain yanking OR he can't figure any other way to subscribe to the thread - he joined in september 2013 and has a limited number of posts. go figure. either way - meh!!! course this could be my last post on AS too. lol yall have a good day


 
This made me laugh. Semper Fi JC


----------



## moody

If anyone is interested in picking up a ported 50cc saw I've got a couple that need a new home. Husqvarna 550xp and a Stihl 261. Hedgerow ran a 261 I did so he could give some insight into how it ran. Hopefully I can get videos up by the weekend

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

moody said:


> If anyone is interested in picking up a ported 50cc saw I've got a couple that need a new home. Husqvarna 550xp and a Stihl 261. Hedgerow ran a 261 I did so he could give some insight into how it ran. Hopefully I can get videos up by the weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'd like to run the 550. No interest in the other... You will be in Mansfield?


----------



## moody

sunfish said:


> I'd like to run the 550. No interest in the other... You will be in Mansfield?



When is it? I've been busy the past two weeks getting saws done for a local logging company. I kinda catch the thread as I can

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

April 4th some of us will be prepping & Saturday the 5th will be the big cut.


----------



## moody

I can't make any promises on the 5th. I'd like to go the last charity cut I said I'd be at ice kept me at home. I don't forsee that being an issue this time. But that's the weekend of my dad's birthday so it will be dependent on what he's doing. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

While overall I like my splitter, there are a few minor changes I would like to make so I plan to build another splitter. The big holdup is a cylinder. Sounds simple enough, there are lots of cylinders available but I'm going to be picky this time. I want to increase tonnage while not increasing cycle time. My current splitter has a cycle time of 8.8 sec & 15.7 tons of pressure.

*Goal*:
Tonnage:
At 2,500 psi = 24.9 ton
At 3,000 psi = 29.5 ton

*Cycle time of 7 sec using a 28 gpm pump* (This is my plan)
Cycle time of 9 sec using a 22 gpm pump (which is the cycle time my current splitter has)
Cycle time of 13 sec using a 16 gpm pump

Specifications for cylinder:
- 5" bore
- 24" stroke
- 3" ram
- 1-1.2" hole for pins in cross tube mounting points.
- 3/4" JIC ports (Flared to make better joints = less leak potential.)









I have asked a company who builds cylinders to give me a quote for cylinders to match these specifications to potentially create a supplier. I have used quantities of 10 & 20 for pricing.

Is there anyone who would be interested (not asking for a commitment), in a cylinder designed for splitters.

If anyone has a source for cylinder Which match the above specifications I would love to hear it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> While overall I like my splitter, there are a few minor changes I would like to make so I plan to build another splitter. The big holdup is a cylinder. Sounds simple enough, there are lots of cylinders available but I'm going to be picky this time. I want to increase tonnage while not increasing cycle time. My current splitter has a cycle time of 8.8 sec & 15.7 tons of pressure.
> 
> *Goal*:
> Tonnage:
> At 2,500 psi = 24.9 ton
> At 3,000 psi = 29.5 ton
> 
> *Cycle time of 7 sec using a 28 gpm pump* (This is my plan)
> Cycle time of 9 sec using a 22 gpm pump (which is the cycle time my current splitter has)
> Cycle time of 13 sec using a 16 gpm pump
> 
> Specifications for cylinder:
> - 5" bore
> - 24" stroke
> - 3" ram
> - 1" hole for pins in cross tube mounting points.
> - 3/4" JIC ports (Flared to make better joints = less leak potential.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have asked a company who builds cylinders to give me a quote for cylinders to match these specifications to potentially create a supplier. I have used quantities of 10 & 20 for pricing.
> 
> Is there anyone who would be interested (not asking for a commitment), in a cylinder designed for splitters.
> 
> If anyone has a source for cylinder Which match the above specifications I would love to hear it.


Possibly, yes..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have you checked here....http://www.surpluscenter.com/


----------



## Oliver1655

Yes. Struck out.


----------



## sawnami

AWOL and I know a guy that could probably build whatever your heart desires. PM me if you would like his number.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening boys! I'm 6 bolts away from a gooseneck hitch in the new truck!! Got the squish set in squeak 2 today as well!


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 4
This is who I have so far. I may have missed some, if I have, please remind me. 
AWOL + slaves?
Oliver1655
Cobey (maybe?)
Sam-tip
Atvguns
Lurch2
Diggers_dad + slaves
Thinkertinker
Lumberjackchef
Hedgerow + slaves

Oliver1655, thinker tinker, Ed and I will be there Friday am to start organizing wood for Saturday. Three of us Will be camping Friday night on site along with sam-tip, who will be arriving 8-9 pm Friday. 
This is going to be an awesome Charity Cut.


----------



## moody

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> This is who I have so far. I may have missed some, if I have, please remind me.
> AWOL + slaves?
> Oliver1655
> Cobey (maybe?)
> Sam-tip
> Atvguns
> Lurch2
> Diggers_dad + slaves
> Thinkertinker
> Lumberjackchef
> Hedgerow + slaves
> Moody (possibly,maybe,not sure)
> Oliver1655, thinker tinker, Ed and I will be there Friday am to start organizing wood for Saturday. Three of us Will be camping Friday night on site along with sam-tip, who will be arriving 8-9 pm Friday.
> This is going to be an awesome Charity Cut.



To be continued

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Evening boys! I'm 6 bolts away from a gooseneck hitch in the new truck!! Got the squish set in squeak 2 today as well!


Did you cut the squish band in the 272 jug?


----------



## Homelite410

Shaun took .040 out .019 squish.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good morning Midlanders.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, another nice day on tap before the cold snap moves in tonight. Kenneth you cutting fire wood today, where is everyone hiding this morning? Picked up a new big heavy tractor battery to power my receiver mounted winch yesterday,now I need to get a battery box made to protect it.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> This is who I have so far. I may have missed some, if I have, please remind me.
> AWOL + slaves?
> Oliver1655
> Cobey (maybe?)
> Sam-tip
> Atvguns
> Lurch2
> Diggers_dad + slaves
> Thinkertinker
> Lumberjackchef
> Hedgerow + slaves
> 
> Oliver1655, thinker tinker, Ed and I will be there Friday am to start organizing wood for Saturday. Three of us Will be camping Friday night on site along with sam-tip, who will be arriving 8-9 pm Friday.
> This is going to be an awesome Charity Cut.


 
sniff sniff 

Good morning everybody


----------



## Homelite410

Morning guys.... And Jim!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, another nice day on tap before the cold snap moves in tonight. Kenneth you cutting fire wood today, where is everyone hiding this morning? Picked up a new big heavy tractor battery to power my receiver mounted winch yesterday,now I need to get a battery box made to protect it.


no My mom and dad have me on garden prep duty.


----------



## Oliver1655

Slow getting started this am. I hope to finish up the updates to the log bucking trailer today. Then on to bigger & better things! ??? 

I have so many projects, I am thankful for the charity cuts to have a break. Sounds weird to do more work to have a break from work doesn't it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Shaun took .040 out .019 squish.


What type of #'s did you decide to use on this one?


----------



## cobey

im gonna try on the 5th  finishing a 610 mac this morning, gonna make $50 on it, ill probly spend
a little more than that on other chainsaw stuff


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> What type of #'s did you decide to use on this one?


No clue yet. Gonna finish lower fitting today and get impulse pickup made and installed.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4
> This is who I have so far. I may have missed some, if I have, please remind me.
> AWOL + slaves?
> Oliver1655
> Cobey (maybe?)
> Sam-tip
> Atvguns
> Lurch2
> Diggers_dad + slaves
> Thinkertinker
> Lumberjackchef
> Hedgerow + slaves
> 
> Oliver1655, thinker tinker, Ed and I will be there Friday am to start organizing wood for Saturday. Three of us Will be camping Friday night on site along with sam-tip, who will be arriving 8-9 pm Friday.
> This is going to be an awesome Charity Cut.


Pretty good chance I'll make it, but no slaves.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> No clue yet. Gonna finish lower fitting today and get impulse pickup made and installed.


Is the 272 a Quad port?? Never been into one..


----------



## Homelite410

No


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> No


Bummer!


----------



## Homelite410

I am inspired by dhauns 288 tho!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I am inspired by dhauns 288 tho!


A dual can be made to run... Would be interesting to know how much case capacity you'll end up with that unusual set-up and block...


----------



## sunfish

Anybody want a good Husky 350, or a Poulan 245A, or nice Poulan 3400? I can bring to Mansfield if interested...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> Anybody want a good Husky 350, or a Poulan 245A, or nice Poulan 3400? I can bring to Mansfield if interested...


i might be interested in the 245A. got any issues such as leaking seals? pm sent


----------



## jerrycmorrow

might be interested in either of the poulans. pm sent


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Pm sent on husky..


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Pm sent on husky..


350 is a damn good saw!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> 350 is a damn good saw!


Yes it is and this one now belongs to Kenneth.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> 350 is a damn adequate saw!




Fixed...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Fixed...


Yes, but they can be a lil hot rod saw with the right work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ya Matt not a 7900 but they get the job done.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> 350 is a damn good saw!


they are a good saw even without a big block


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> they are a good saw even without a big block


Bwahahahaha!! I love that saw!


----------



## cobey

that 610 mac wants to get the trigger locked and thrown into a pond!


----------



## cobey

the peice of crap will oil, but not enough to bury a 20" bar..... not that it runs a 20" very hard. but if cut about 5 rounds off a 14"
log it will about lock the chain..... fine useing the manual oiler on big stuff but the guy that wants this saw cant be trusted to
push the button


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> the peice of crap will oil, but not enough to bury a 20" bar..... not that it runs a 20" very hard. but if cut about 5 rounds off a 14"
> log it will about lock the chain..... fine useing the manual oiler on big stuff but the guy that wants this saw cant be trusted to
> push the button


I suppose turning the oiler up is out of the question...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I suppose turning the oiler up is out of the question...


its all the way up.. all the ports are clear two different pumps, have been told they dont oil well.
as long as you punch the maual oiler its ok.... but the guy that wants it cant be trusted to use a manual oiler


----------



## sawnami

Hmmm mine oils the 24" bar that's on it. Is the oil getting through the bar easily? Mine's got a McCulloch brand bar.


----------



## sunfish

I fired up the two old Poulans today, they run great & plenty of oil! 
I bought the 3400 in 1989 and it has Never had a single problem! Still has the original fuel lines...
I had also forgot how strong those old 70cc 245As' are, Damn!
Might not want to sell them now???


----------



## Oliver1655

Now that the log bucking trailer has been tested, with a pile of logs which is a very good reflection of what I normally work with, is the trailer a better option to an actual wood processor or should I consider building one?

What do you think?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Now that the log bucking trailer has been tested, with a pile of logs which is a very good reflection of what I normally work with, is the trailer a better option to an actual wood processor or should I consider building one?
> 
> What do you think?


A processor would tear itself up on the stuff we cut up the other day..
I would think..


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> its all the way up.. all the ports are clear two different pumps, have been told they dont oil well.
> as long as you punch the maual oiler its ok.... but the guy that wants it cant be trusted to use a manual oiler


 Cobey what kind of shape was the diaphragm in thats under the oiler?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Freakin J-Red........................ First it wouldn't pull fuel and now all it want's to do is flood.

On a happy note: I can clear a flooded saw by disconnecting the fuel line and pulling a bunch till it starts and runs itself dry................................


----------



## moody

sunfish said:


> I'd like to run the 550. No interest in the other... You will be in Mansfield?


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Hmmm mine oils the 24" bar that's on it. Is the oil getting through the bar easily? Mine's got a McCulloch brand bar.


 mine has the right bar... I might try one more pump..they must have weak diaphrams. I got the one pump from chainsawr


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Cobey what kind of shape was the diaphragm in thats under the oiler?


 it seems ok not torn but kinda floppy both pumps will pump but seems like a sweet spot on the screw but not enough oil. if u turn the screw up or down from that spot, no oil


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas. Hoskey boys n I are cutting the logs today for the cottonwood cants!! Drug out the 1050 last night and my ported wild thing and run them today!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Headed to Mansfield today to prestage some equipment.


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve Can you get some photos to post while you are there?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents and you too Mikey, looks like cooler weather has moved in for the next four days. Everyone play and work safe and have a good weekend. Later Jim


----------



## workshop

Well, I remembered pictures when we were on the way home. Nuts. Got my truck and splitter, a flatbed trailer and a port-a-potty down there. Ed's going to bring 2 or3 more flatbeds to leave on site. Did a lot of driving around, scoping things out and coming up with a plan of attack. We identified one area that we want to concentrate on and where we will put John's log bucking trailer and the splitters for Saturday's job. Friday will probably be spent using the tractors pulling out more that is close by and staging it. Saturday would like to continue bringing out more wood with the tractors, possibly at 2 other locations too, and using Doug's toolcat to keep the log bucking trailer full. If you look on Google sattlelite of the land, at the south end there is a pond next to a barn. We're thinking of bringing the processed wood there and stacking on some old cattle gates set up on concrete water troughs. Kind of a raised platform. If we can get some pallets we will set that up for stacking wood also. Some of this depends on where the landowner will let us store the wood. While I would like to stack and store the wood properly, we might just have to make a pile. Which is OK. We can get local volunteers to load big trucks later in the year. Plus we can get some of the clients to come get their own wood, the ones that are able to.
It looks like this Charity Cut is going to be a HUGE success, but only because of you guys and the equipment that you all are bringing. A very heartfelt thank you to everyone that can come and are coming.
You are the best friends anyone could ask for. I can't wait to get all my buddies back together again.
Steve


----------



## workshop

Oh yeah, one other thing. We're trying to get the local news crew to come back. Publicity never hurts. So, everybody, be sure and put on clean underwear and brush your hair and comb your teeth.
Love, Mom.


----------



## cobey

nope we will be real and dirty  ready fer a wood chip bath


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, took my daughter on a date last night and just happen to see a stopped freight train in out hometown. I asked and the engineer let us in the cab!







then we had front row 25 yardline seats for our local arena football team!



and she caught a football!



. Have a good day all!


----------



## workshop

Wow. To get to see the inside of a train cab would be fabulous. And then to catch the football at a game. Father/daughter companionship doesn't get much better than this. Anybody can be a Father, but it takes someone special to be a Daddy.
Job well done Daddy.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas, took my daughter on a date last night and just happen to see a stopped freight train in out hometown. I asked and the engineer let us in the cab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then we had front row 25 yardline seats for our local arena football team!
> 
> 
> 
> and she caught a football!
> 
> 
> 
> . Have a too day all!


That is what little girl/daddy memories are made of
she will never forget
good for you to take the time and use
the chance to tour a working train


----------



## Homelite410

Now she wants to go to a stock car dirt track race!


----------



## Lurch2

She hasn't been yet? And you call yourself an Iowan?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Now she wants to go to a stock car dirt track race!



Wear your old duds. Take your Sat. nite shower after you get back............................................


----------



## thinkrtinker

And just have fun!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

G'day all.... 
Big truck almost done... 
Found a 2 cylinder telescoping hoist.. 
Somewhere in "stupid tonnage" range..
Now to install it...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> G'day all....
> Big truck almost done...
> Found a 2 cylinder telescoping hoist..
> Somewhere in "stupid tonnage" range..
> Now to install it...


Thick metal and lots of welding rod!


----------



## Steve NW WI

67L36Driver said:


> Wear your old duds. Take your Sat. nite shower after you get back............................................



You forgot "cover your beverages" - unless you like a little extra something in em. Season opener for Cedar Lake Speedway down the road from my place is 4/11 - hope the weather cooperates - there were a lot of weekends cancelled last spring.

Iowa Speedway is a blast too - and pretty reasonable price wise - when she wants to see the paved side of racing. It's literally half the reasons I have to go to Iowa - saws being the other of course!


----------



## sam-tip

workshop said:


> Well, I remembered pictures when we were on the way home. Nuts. Got my truck and splitter, a flatbed trailer and a port-a-potty down there. Ed's going to bring 2 or3 more flatbeds to leave on site. Did a lot of driving around, scoping things out and coming up with a plan of attack. We identified one area that we want to concentrate on and where we will put John's log bucking trailer and the splitters for Saturday's job. Friday will probably be spent using the tractors pulling out more that is close by and staging it. Saturday would like to continue bringing out more wood with the tractors, possibly at 2 other locations too, and using Doug's toolcat to keep the log bucking trailer full. If you look on Google sattlelite of the land, at the south end there is a pond next to a barn. We're thinking of bringing the processed wood there and stacking on some old cattle gates set up on concrete water troughs. Kind of a raised platform. If we can get some pallets we will set that up for stacking wood also. Some of this depends on where the landowner will let us store the wood. While I would like to stack and store the wood properly, we might just have to make a pile. Which is OK. We can get local volunteers to load big trucks later in the year. Plus we can get some of the clients to come get their own wood, the ones that are able to.
> It looks like this Charity Cut is going to be a HUGE success, but only because of you guys and the equipment that you all are bringing. A very heartfelt thank you to everyone that can come and are coming.
> You are the best friends anyone could ask for. I can't wait to get all my buddies back together again.
> Steve


 

Made a video bucking a log onto a trailer. Got to use my Christmas present the camera.


----------



## Homelite410

Oh boy the skidder is hella sweet!!!!!







big big thank you to squires logging!


----------



## Oliver1655

That is a neat machine! Is this the one your are planning to bring to Mansfield? I'm looking forward to seeing it up close.


----------



## sam-tip

Yes the toolcat will be at Mansfield. Not the skidder.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve, how is it looking for volunteers from the community this time around?


----------



## workshop

Can hardly wait to see that toolcat.


----------



## workshop

Possibly 1 or 2 Church groups. Also possible that a national/international nonprofit wants to come down to train their people in storm damage cutting. I'm not 100% sure on this, though. Everyone is in the thinking stage still.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Possibly 1 or 2 Church groups. Also possible that a national/international nonprofit wants to come down to train their people in storm damage cutting. I'm not 100% sure on this, though. Everyone is in the thinking stage still.


That sounds awesome Steve I sure wish I could come be a part of it!


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok... Look out Steve...
Cobey has a race chain now...
We took the stock chain @ 13 seconds and made it square filed @ 9 seconds...
And a pretty good running 2159...
Then we tuned it...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... Look out Steve...
> Cobey has a race chain now...
> We took the stock chain @ 13 seconds and made it square filed @ 9 seconds...
> And a pretty good running 2159...
> Then we tuned it...


Matt's the man! Learned ALOT about chains, and square filing. Got a bunch to learn too. Thanks Matt for helping me and letting me run some of your cool saws  I can't wait to go race...win or not I will learn stuff


----------



## Oliver1655

26°F this am. 11 days & counting til prep-day for Mansfield cut.


----------



## Oliver1655

Saw the movie "*God is dead NOT*" yesterday. My wife & I thought it was well done. We definitely can recommend it!

Coming "Easter 2014" is a movie about the boy who died & went to Heaven then was revived. Previews look good. We will be going to see it also.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas


----------



## workshop

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow

...


----------



## Hedgerow

Dropped a log on the 5100.. 
Still alive!!


----------



## Oliver1655

OUCH! Glad to hear it's alive.


----------



## workshop

Ummm. JB Weld?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Ummm. JB Weld?


Naaa... Just cracked the top cover and broke the plug...
Plastic welded the cover and new plug...
Good to go!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Is that a 'target' saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Is that a 'target' saw?


Possibly????


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 4 update
Some names are on here because of interest shown and are trying to make it but aren't sure yet. I'm including anyway. I hope everyone can make it, this going to be a big one.
Hedgerow+ slaves
Cobey
Diggers_dad+slaves
Thinkertinker
AWOL+slaves
Sam-tip
Wkendlumberjack
Lurch2
Oliver1655
Atvguns
Lumberjackchef
Sunfish
Mo.Jim
Moody


----------



## workshop

If all can show up, we may divide into 2 or 3 groups. Depending on how much wood we can stage on Friday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting snow here in NW Mo. and it is irritating the heck out of me. I think I will go stoke the stove and then take a nap and hope I wake up in a better mood.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Getting snow here in NW Mo. and it is irritating the heck out of me. I think I will go stoke the stove and then take a nap and hope I wake up in a better mood.


Warm days just one day closer, Jim. Keep the coffee going.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Dropped a log on the 5100..
> Still alive!!



Doin' good. Just have to set one on fire to catch up to me.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Pics please


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa... Just cracked the top cover and broke the plug...
> Plastic welded the cover and new plug...
> Good to go!!


 dolmar saws ....hard to kill


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Doin' good. Just have to set one on fire to catch up to me.


 wow! how u do that????


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> wow! how u do that????



The perfect storm. The 962 had a leaking primer line while at the same time the plug wire finally wore through from rubbing on a fin on the cylinder. One pull on the rope and I had a ball of fire with a bar attached to it.  The poor saw got rolled around in a pile of dirt with me beating the flames out. That's why it runs pretty good--- it's flame hardened. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oliver1655

Mornin' All! Nice crisp 40°F this am. They said foggy on the weather report but I didn't have any on my way to work.

10 days to prep day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mastermind said:


> Here's a teaser......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's going in the next raffle.



I hear there is going to be two more old mag saws in the next raffle.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I hear there is going to be two more old mag saws in the next raffle.


 All I can say is WOW Stephen, for those who don't follow the benefit raffles, Stephen has always been a big supporter and contributor and has won a couple of them. I belive this saw was a raffle win and parting with this saw is above and beyond as far as I am concerned. I have lusted after this saw at a couple of GTG's, so now I have a slim chance of owning it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> All I can say is WOW Stephen, for those who don't follow the benefit raffles, Stephen has always been a big supporter and contributor and has won a couple of them. I belive this saw was a raffle win and parting with this saw is above and beyond as far as I am concerned. I have lusted after this saw at a couple of GTG's, so now I have a slim chance of owning it.



Jim they just post the pic of the P100 as well.


----------



## moody

Morning fellas. Getting ready to go kill a tree or two. Might make a video of a couple of saws. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Who is the evilbay seller in Wellington, Ks selling all the old saws? 

Yummy Diston with straddle scratcher chain. Bishops has a couple or three sitting around. 

Love to go look but it's a four hour trip from here.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> ...Love to go look but it's a four hour trip from here.


so what's yer point?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Earlier today me and the boy than can do no wrong were outside having a practice future "saw talk" (that talk is more important than the sex drugs booze talks he can find those things without me) Pa Pa I want a fast saw I want a Husky 346 all the other kids have them. 

Mr you go set on that stump till you come to your senses, you will carry a Stihl 038M II like the rest of this family and like it. 

This is him in a "time out" for the H word and calling big starter handles ghey.








Now I am ready for him to grow up and go to some GTG with me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Earlier today me and the boy than can do no wrong were outside having a practice future "saw talk" (that talk is more important than the sex drugs booze talks he can find those things without me) Pa Pa I want a fast saw I want a Husky 346 all the other kids have them.
> 
> Mr you go set on that stump till you come to your senses, you will carry a Stihl 038M II like the rest of this family and like it.
> 
> This is him in a "time out" for the H word and calling big starter handles ghey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am ready for him to grow up and go to some GTG with me.




Kids have a way of speaking the truth..


----------



## Homelite410

I have yet to drink the "346" koolaid.......


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Earlier today me and the boy than can do no wrong were outside having a practice future "saw talk" (that talk is more important than the sex drugs booze talks he can find those things without me) Pa Pa I want a fast saw I want a Husky 346 all the other kids have them.
> 
> Mr you go set on that stump till you come to your senses, you will carry a Stihl 038M II like the rest of this family and like it.
> 
> This is him in a "time out" for the H word and calling big starter handles ghey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am ready for him to grow up and go to some GTG with me.



Yep, start him out early, teach him right, Papa.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went to the VA today to meet with the vascular specialist, the good news is I came home with all my toes, but the verdict is still out on my pinkie toe. They are going to schedule a appointment to map the veins in my legs to see what they can do about the poor circulation to my feet. This condition is all related to a frostbite I had back in the 50's as a teenager. I know it sounds like a personal problem to me, sympathy is some where between shxx and syphilis in the dictionary.
Stephen have you put that boy's name on that 038 mag II that you picked up at Hedgefest last year? That is one nice saw, even had a oem triple port muffler.


----------



## workshop

Nope, its not a personal problem, Jim. I hope everything works out OK. I'll say a word tonight to the man upstairs for ya.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Went to the VA today to meet with the vascular specialist, the good news is I came home with all my toes, but the verdict is still out on my pinkie toe. They are going to schedule a appointment to map the veins in my legs to see what they can do about the poor circulation to my feet. This condition is all related to a frostbite I had back in the 50's as a teenager. I know it sounds like a personal problem to me, sympathy is some where between shxx and syphilis in the dictionary.
> Stephen have you put that boy's name on that 038 mag II that you picked up at Hedgefest last year? That is one nice saw, even had a oem triple port muffler.



Hope all that works out for you Jim.

Yea the 038 from chucker is a nice one, I carry it most when I go to the woods.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hope all goes well for ya Jim. You think you might make it to the Iowa GTG?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

Good luck Jim!

Mrs. Sam-Tip. (Marcy)


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Hope all goes well for ya Jim. You think you might make it to the Iowa GTG?


 Oh yes, I'm not agreeing to any surgery if needed that will keep me from making the GTG. Well mabey if gangreen sets in, I might have to reconsider.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> Good luck Jim!
> 
> Mrs. Sam-Tip. (Marcy)


 I think a pan of your brownies would probably work wonders on my bad foot and a dozen of those chocolate chip cookies would help even more.


----------



## workshop

Chocolate chip cookies? Make it 2 dozen.


----------



## Oliver1655

Mrs Sam, You've created a bunch of cookie monsters!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Kids have a way of speaking the truth..


Wait till I send him home with a Dolmar...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Oh yes, I'm not agreeing to any surgery if needed that will keep me from making the GTG. Well mabey if gangreen sets in, I might have to reconsider.


Crap Jim...
I hope it don't come to that...


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Chocolate chip cookies? Make it 2 dozen.


 Steve your wife is very good also, when it comes to baking those chocolate deserts, I remember pigging out at Ft. Scott last year. With a gallon of strong black coffee and a couple of plates of chocolate anything, ole Jim is one happy camper.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Wait till I send him home with a Dolmar...


 Heresy I say heresy


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Crap Jim...
> I hope it don't come to that...


 Thats the worst case scenario Matt, I don't think it will come to that. Ask Levi if he wants to race my 2065 at Iowa, because I shore can't.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hope you get the leg straightened out soon
will keep you in our prayers


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Thats the worst case scenario Matt, I don't think it will come to that. Ask Levi if he wants to race my 2065 at Iowa, because I shore can't.


Levi says "uh, yeah"...
"Who wouldn't?"


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning folks. coffee is good this am.


----------



## Oliver1655

And a top of the morning to you! Was 27°F at 4am

Down to 7 days until prep day. 8 days til the main cut at Mansfield.opcorn:

Steve, will any of the tractors have winching capability? If not, would having one be of help? I can bring the one off my tractor if needed. It is set up for Cat #2. I want to be able to have a big a pile of logs as possible for Saturday, April 5th.




You can tell I like to use a lot of reflective tape. There is no way even if my lights quit working anyone can say they didn't see me.


----------



## sam-tip

Must have gotten a good deal on blue paint too. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

"Safety" blue 

Also don't see many blue trailers in our area so if one is taken it will hopefully be easier to spot.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> And a top of the morning to you! Was 27°F at 4am
> 
> Down to 7 days until prep day. 8 days til the main cut at Mansfield.opcorn:
> 
> Steve, will any of the tractors have winching capability? If not, would having one be of help? I can bring the one off my tractor if needed. It is set up for Cat #2. I want to be able to have a big a pile of logs as possible for Saturday, April 5th.
> 
> View attachment 341247
> 
> 
> You can tell I like to use a lot of reflective tape. There is no way even if my lights quit working anyone can say they didn't see me.



Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm. What size wire rope is on there?

Offhand, it looks rather large for the winch drum and you could be having some spooling issues. There is a min. size drum/pulley required for a given diameter wire rope.

A too small drum will cause the rope to take a permanent set and be hard to manage.

I tend to notice sutff like that having spent thirty years working for a wire rope manufacturer.....................*www.wirecoworldgroup.com*


----------



## awol

Oliver1655 said:


> And a top of the morning to you! Was 27°F at 4am
> 
> Down to 7 days until prep day. 8 days til the main cut at Mansfield.opcorn:
> 
> Steve, will any of the tractors have winching capability? If not, would having one be of help? I can bring the one off my tractor if needed. It is set up for Cat #2. I want to be able to have a big a pile of logs as possible for Saturday, April 5th.
> 
> View attachment 341247
> 
> 
> You can tell I like to use a lot of reflective tape. There is no way even if my lights quit working anyone can say they didn't see me.


I am planning on bringing my 630 Deere equipped with a 3pt skidding grapple, along with the 2020 loader. Both of these tractors have cat. 2 hitches. The 630 gets around real good in the woods.


----------



## Oliver1655

So we won't need mine or would you like to put it on the 2020.

The winch is a 12,000 lb Badland winch from Harbor Freight with the same cable it came with. The cable will spin loose on the spool from time to time when there is no tension on it so I just pull it out & re-wind it as needed. I would rather have a hydraulic winch but for $250, I make it work.


----------



## awol

Depends on the terrain. The 630 does OK on hillsides and the flat land, but not the gullies. If there are some good trees in the gullies, a winch may be just the thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> I am planning on bringing my 630 Deere equipped with a 3pt skidding grapple, along with the 2020 loader. Both of these tractors have cat. 2 hitches. The 630 gets around real good in the woods.


I call dibs on running the 630!!!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> I have yet to drink the "346" koolaid.......


Wanta race?

I have an old beat up 346 that likes to race.


----------



## sunfish

Good luck with all that Jim!


----------



## Oliver1655

I'll plan on bringing it.


----------



## sam-tip

After getting stuck at last year's Hedgefest I carry a portable winch and pullies with lots of good rope. Works good for pulling log up out of gullies too.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Sam, Hopefully by the time you get there we will have a big pile of log ready for Saturday's group to work on. However, you never know what will happen or what the weather will be.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I call dibs on running the 630!!!



I had already called dibs on being able to call dibs.


----------



## Oliver1655

But dibs comes after first right of refusal.


----------



## workshop

Very little of this stuff is in gullies. Most is reasonably gentle slopes or flat land. Maneuvering amongst trees, yes, but nothing steep. Ed and I have changed the time we will be getting on site from Friday morning to around noon on Thursday and will be camping Thursday night, too. The main entrance gate will be open Friday , Saturday , and Sunday. But will not be open Thursday. If anyone wants to come Thursday afternoon, pm me for directions to the back entrance. The terrain at the back entrance is comparable to the GS camp. The landowner has said it's ok for us to have a campfire in camp. I'll try to come up with some kind of metal fire ring for that. I think I have a 55 gallon drum I can cut down.


----------



## Oliver1655

Sam, I don't know if you can tell but the winch is easy to move around. It is bolted to a 1/4" steel plate welded to a 2" length of sq tubing so it can be used with most receiver hitches. Welding cable connectors on short leads make it easy to make the battery connections. 

A battery mounts on the skidding attachment which has leads that plug into the tractor so I have the benefit of 3 batteries & the tractor's alternator as well as the welding connectors for winch. (In a pinch I could weld with it.) So with removing 1 pin & twisting the connectors apart, the winch is ready to move. 

There is a receiver tube welded to the front of the 18' car hauling trailer which has an electric over hydraulic tilt. I have leads already bolted to the trailer's battery so hook up is a snap. I also can slide a length of chain through the 2" tubing & anchor it to most any thing. The only bad part is it weighs close to 100lbs. Lifting it from the ground onto the skidding attachment is a little bit of a chore.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good afternoon folks, while I think about it, I have a new pair of Big Ben brown duck coveralls. They are size Lg/Long and too big for ole slim Jim, I wear Md/Long. Looking to sell cheap or trade for about anything saw related.
Trying to figure out how and if I can make this charity cut. I might be gimpy legged, but I can still limb and run a splitter.
Sunshine and 40 out, but that wind is really howling, anything not weighted or tied down might end up in the next county, including me. The caffine is starting to kick in and I'm about ready to go do something even if it's wrong.
The farmers have been going balls to the wall putting down anhydrous the last few days. It's supposed to rain tonight and tomorrow, so they will be running well after dark. Later Jim


----------



## workshop

Maybe catch a ride with Sam-tip?


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Maybe catch a ride with Sam-tip?


 If I can make it, I'll drive the ole white ford, I might want to make a couple of side trips.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, you best be wearin' your bricks in each pocket if you want to stay put.


----------



## Oliver1655

Jim, you are welcome to be in charge of my splitter if you can make it. I would be interested in the coveralls for my wife. She is 6'2" tall.

I will be going through Clinton around 5 am on Friday morning the 4th. If you were interested in making it a 2 day event & camping out with us I would be more than happy to give you a lift down.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Jim, you are welcome to be in charge of my splitter if you can make it. I would be interested in the coveralls for my wife. She is 6'2" tall.
> 
> I will be going through Clinton around 5 am on Friday morning the 4th. If you were interested in making it a 2 day event & camping out with us I would be more than happy to give you a lift down.


 I appreciate the offer, I'll have to see how the rest of the week works out, the coveralls are yours if I make it.


----------



## sam-tip

Jim if you need a ride let me know. You could lay on the couch and watch a movie while going to the charity cut. Or just take a nap. 

What size length wood are we cutting at the charity cut. 12" 14" 16" 18" 20" 24" 30"? Reason I ask is I am getting a Mingo firewood marker. I have so many logs I think it will be handy to have.

Doug


----------



## moody

I wouldn't mind car pooling with someone if I could. The farm is being broke with PEV so we won't be doing anything for dad's birthday. He's got plenty of work to do 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> Jim if you need a ride let me know. You could lay on the couch and watch a movie while going to the charity cut. Or just take a nap.
> 
> What size length wood are we cutting at the charity cut. 12" 14" 16" 18" 20" 24" 30"? Reason I ask is I am getting a Mingo firewood marker. I have so many logs I think it will be handy to have.
> 
> Doug



We try to cut 16 inch. Key word is try.


----------



## sam-tip

I will be going down I35 sometime Friday afternoon to anyone needing a ride. PS The bus is non smoking!


----------



## moody

sam-tip said:


> I will be going down I35 sometime Friday afternoon to anyone needing a ride. PS The bus is non smoking!



If'n you're needing someone to keep an eye out on some cookies I'd be happy to help. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4 update
> Some names are on here because of interest shown and are trying to make it but aren't sure yet. I'm including anyway. I hope everyone can make it, this going to be a big one.
> Hedgerow+ slaves
> Cobey
> Diggers_dad+slaves
> Thinkertinker
> AWOL+slaves
> Sam-tip
> Wkendlumberjack
> Lurch2
> Oliver1655
> Atvguns
> Sawnami
> Lumberjackchef
> Sunfish
> Mo.Jim
> Moody



Latest update.
John, how many days left now?


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Latest update.
> John, how many days left now?


If anyone needs directions/address to Charity Cut 4, please pm me. So many getting on the list its getting hard to keep straight.
Thanks for the help guys. This going to be a big one.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Went to the VA today to meet with the vascular specialist, the good news is I came home with all my toes, but the verdict is still out on my pinkie toe. They are going to schedule a appointment to map the veins in my legs to see what they can do about the poor circulation to my feet. This condition is all related to a frostbite I had back in the 50's as a teenager. I know it sounds like a personal problem to me, sympathy is some where between shxx and syphilis in the dictionary.
> Stephen have you put that boy's name on that 038 mag II that you picked up at Hedgefest last year? That is one nice saw, even had a oem triple port muffler.


 prayers from franklin Jim  hope it gets better


----------



## cobey

I gots a cute little 540 dolmar the other day, its a pretty good runner


----------



## jerrycmorrow

i'll mention you in my prayers.
gettin old sucks huh jim? ain't fer sissies thats fer sure. does beat the alternative though. hang in there my bro.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, wind is still howling and it's trying rain and if it does it will be raining horizontal. I have been out blocking up a humongus limb that blew out of a big old dead maple. missed the corner of garage by about a foot. Just made a fresh pot of coffee if anyone needs a cup. I appreciate the kind words folks, there are a lot of good people on this site.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks, wind is still howling and it's trying rain and if it does it will be raining horizontal. I have been out blocking up a humongus limb that blew out of a big old dead maple. missed the corner of garage by about a foot. Just made a fresh pot of coffee if anyone needs a cup. I appreciate the kind words folks, there are a lot of good people on this site.


yes there are,,,,,,,,


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks, wind is still howling and it's trying rain and if it does it will be raining horizontal. I have been out blocking up a humongus limb that blew out of a big old dead maple. missed the corner of garage by about a foot. Just made a fresh pot of coffee if anyone needs a cup. I appreciate the kind words folks, there are a lot of good people on this site.



Yep, I've got to agree. Folks on here are more like family than what my own family is. The Charity Cuts prove it. Most times I can't get local volunteers to come help without an act of Congress. On here, I've had guys come from 8-10 hours away. Talk about GOOD people! You guys are the real hero's.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I gots a cute little 540 dolmar the other day, its a pretty good runner


You do any practicing with it yet?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, you best be wearin' your bricks in each pocket if you want to stay put.



When I was younger I used to have to carry around a BIG rock to keep from being blown around in high winds. Now that rock is built in.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You do any practicing with it yet?


I worked the the race chain where you told me..... last night worked on a good round chisel to try on the dolmar.
had to do a funeral today so didnt get to mess with anything.... I think I left my hooded flannel shirt on yer boat


----------



## cobey

i got my double bevel files ordered, i also ordered a square loop to mess with too..... I figured it would keep me from messing the race chain up


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4 update
> Some names are on here because of interest shown and are trying to make it but aren't sure yet. I'm including anyway. I hope everyone can make it, this going to be a big one.
> Hedgerow+ slaves
> Cobey
> Diggers_dad+slaves
> Thinkertinker
> AWOL+slaves
> Sam-tip
> Wkendlumberjack
> Lurch2
> Oliver1655
> Atvguns
> Sawnami
> Lumberjackchef
> Sunfish
> Mo.Jim
> Moody
> Worksawcollector



New update


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> i got my double bevel files ordered, i also ordered a square loop to mess with too..... I figured it would keep me from messing the race chain up


Just make sure I get to touch that chain up before the Iowa GTG.. 
Unless you're feeling sporty..
Then git r dun...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> New update


I like that update...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Just make sure I get to touch that chain up before the Iowa GTG..
> Unless you're feeling sporty..
> Then git r dun...


 i will make sure i get over to you so you can help me finish it...........thanks a bunch


----------



## mdavlee

Is there any chair races this time in Iowa?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

“Charity Cut 4 update
Some names are on here because of interest shown and are trying to make it but aren't sure yet. I'm including anyway. I hope everyone can make it, this going to be a big one.
Hedgerow+ slaves
Cobey
Diggers_dad+slaves
Thinkertinker
AWOL+slaves
Sam-tip
Lurch2
Oliver1655
Atvguns
Sawnami
Lumberjackchef
Sunfish
Mo.Jim
Moody
WorksawcollectorNew update


Charity cut 5
WKEND LUMBERJAK


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth, is the coffee perked, if not I'm going back to bed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth, is the coffee perked, if not I'm going back to bed.



+1
Blondie won't crawl out untill 9 or 10, then we may go to K.C. 

How is the foot doing Jim?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth, is the coffee perked, if not I'm going back to bed.


 
Mine is 3 cups down . Danged windy=(=(


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys not sure how I got on the list but I can't make it, got a trade shows first two weekends in April.

What is the dates of all the charity cuts? I want to make one if possable.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Is there any chain races this time in Iowa?


I'll find out..


----------



## thinkrtinker

So what is a chair race?????????????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

thinkrtinker said:


> So what is a chair race?????????????




Me and Mo-Jim both headed for the same chair?


----------



## Oliver1655

Work Saw Collector,
- The first Saturday in May will be the next cut at the Mansfield site after April the 5th.
- I think when you did the dibbs with Hedge, it gave the impression you might be making it to Mansfield.


- On May the 17th, Mr/Mrs Sam-Tip will be hosting a charity cut at their place just west of Des Moines, IA.

These are all I know of that are only a half a day drive or less.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> Work Saw Collector,
> - The first Saturday in May will be the next cut at the Mansfield site after April the 5th.
> - I think when you did the dibbs with Hedge, it gave the impression you might be making it to Mansfield.




No I just razz him over it. I'll see if I can free up that weekend in May.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me and Mo-Jim both headed for the same chair?


The one next to the wood stove or coffee pot...


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> So what is a chair race?????????????


I fixed that... 
Sometimes we'll do chain races so folks can submit a set size and gauge chain to be tested in the same wood and on the same saw, to see how their sharpening skills are progressing... And how they stack up against the factory stuff...
It's fun and cheap... 
As long as you don't factor in your time...


----------



## workshop

My apologies Stephen, I saw the Dibbs on running the tractor and thought you had decided to come. Maybe the next one then?


----------



## thinkrtinker

Oh well
could not figure out how to race a chainsaw
setting in a chair after I re read what I posted


----------



## thinkrtinker

It has to be five o clock somewhere


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> It has to be five o clock somewhere


It's close...

Real close...


----------



## Homelite410

Good afternoon fellas enjoying the overcast and rain.


----------



## moody

It was wrapped in hail and rain. I'm not sure of injuries yet. There was a shop on the other side of the highway. Lots of power lines down trees broken and plenty of sunshine now.













Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Sounds like something is getting ready to hit us. Weather alert is going nuts.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Sounds like something is getting ready to hit us. Weather alert is going nuts.


Weird weather today...


----------



## Oliver1655

I think the bad weather has finished in our area. I don't think we have any major damage, I'll find out tomorrow when it is light.


----------



## old cookie

It rained pretty hard here for about 10 minutes.We are pretty dry.15 miles north of Joplin.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning folks going to be a beautiful day. enjoy and be safe


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, anyone suffer any damage from those storms yesterday, a little rain and wind was it here.


----------



## sunfish

Just a little rain & a bunch of wind here.


----------



## moody

Tornado did some damage around here lots of hail and wind.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Like Sunfish, just heavy winds with short periods of horizontal rain.


----------



## workshop

Most of it went south of us. Just heavy rain. A little wind but nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We were in Hollywood casino when there was a cloudburst and heavy winds. I had my back to the entrance door on the Kansas Speedway end of the building. Sounded like one of the coal trains going past Jim's place.


Yeah, I lost my arse again but, Blondie was winners. Her turn to buy dinner.


----------



## Mo. Jim

A tornado touched over at Trenton,Mo. and did cosiderible damage, but no fatalities.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut Reminder
I don't know if our lunch chef is going to be available this time around. I would suggest everyone bring a sack lunch just in case. I've got 2 or 3 cases of MRE's available if anyone forgets. MRE's, mmmmmmmm.


----------



## workshop

Also another reminder, when you get on Stewart Drive, drive until you get to the railroad tracks. Then you will see the entrance gate. Believe me, you will know it when you get there. I will have my plywood signs up after you get on the property. Once you go through the main entrance just stay on the gravel road till you get to the BIG machine shed. Its about 75x150 feet big. Arrows will lead you from there.


----------



## cobey

got a C51 today ...it runs good! ...........................im such a spazz


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just


workshop said:


> Also another reminder, when you get on Stewart Drive, drive until you get to the railroad tracks. Then you will see the entrance gate. Believe me, you will know it when you get there. I will have my plywood signs up after you get on the property. Once you go through the main entrance just stay on the gravel road till you get to the BIG machine shed. Its about 75x150 feet big. Arrows will lead you from there.


 Just looked at the address on google maps. Lots of timber.


----------



## workshop

Cobey,













Your a spazz.


----------



## cobey

YEP!!!!!!!! trying to figure out how to hang saws from roof of my shed


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I'm sleepy.


----------



## cobey

me too..... I should think about that, I went out and biult a hanger for saws an hour ago


----------



## Mo. Jim

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'm sleepy.


 Howdy Jason, I usually go take a nap when I get sleepy, your up past your curfew anyway. I just got up from a nap and thought I would check in and see what BS I had missed. Hope to your hippie azz at the GTG.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all


----------



## Oliver1655

Afternoon. It is a beautiful day!

*Lots of opportunities coming up.*

6 days until "Charity Cut 5". - Mansfield, MO (April 4th & 5th)

28 days to the "*Midwest"/Iowa GTG* - 3507 V Ave, Chelsea, IA 52215 (April 26th)

35 days until "Charity Cut 6". - Mansfield, MO (May 3nd & 3rd)

49 days until Mr/Mrs Sam-tip's charity cut. - Waukee, Iowa (May 17th)


----------



## workshop

Yep, lots of fun times in the next couple of months.
I'll be bringing a cooler full of water and soft drinks for everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lookey what I found. http://bishopsinperry.net/

Website is under construction.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> YEP!!!!!!!! trying to figure out how to hang saws from roof of my shed


----------



## workshop

Finished the 361 last night, took it out today for a test run. Really sweet runner.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went to the saturday consignment auction this evening, they had a 028, 015 and a 009, so I stuck around to see what they would bring. they started the 028 and it was idling about 5000 rpms and it sold for $75, the 015 and 009 sold for $25 each, they wouldn't start. Needless to say Jim didn't buy any saws. I have bought several parts saws there cheap, in fact I bought my 056 Mag II there, I gave $135 for it. Several of you folks have seen and run it at the GTG's, that is the only time it gets ran.


----------



## sawnami

Got the C-70 out today for some fresh air. You can see the ignition retard lever in action during the video.


----------



## Homelite410

Sitting on the couch with my 3 Lil ladies trying to wear out the frozen DVD! (4 Th time today)


----------



## moody

Hopefully I can wrap this abomination up by tomorrow night and post a final video Monday. It will be in Mansfield if anyone wants to try it out. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/looky-at-what-i-get-to-play-with.254943/page-4

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks I like jim went auctioning yesterday picked up a Pro Mac 555 and a Skil 947 top handle it looks like its a low hour saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve that is a nice wright.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Hopefully I can wrap this abomination up by tomorrow night and post a final video Monday. It will be in Mansfield if anyone wants to try it out.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/looky-at-what-i-get-to-play-with.254943/page-4
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Is that the new 362??


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Is that the new 362??



Yup. Port work is going to be done by tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve that is a nice wright.


 Morning Kenneth and the rest of you good folks out there in GTG land. I really like that series of Wright saws. I have been looking for one of the gear drives, they are even harder to find.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## workshop

Good morning, Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning folks I like jim went auctioning yesterday picked up a Pro Mac 555 and a Skil 947 top handle it looks like its a low hour saw.



Pictures of the Skil required...........................................http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...cb13d68306aafba388256b5400503fb1?OpenDocument


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## workshop

Charity Cut
I've been watching the long range weather forecast. Right now they are calling for rain Saturday. But that could change on a daily basis. I don't have a problem cutting in the rain or wet conditions, but I wont if it's lightning. So far I think they have changed the forecast a dozen times.  Wet weather clothing would be advisable.
Thanks guys.
Steve


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve, Friday and Saturday are now clear in the mid 50's.  God is GOOD!


----------



## atvguns

Anyone have a brake band to fit a 257 Husky should be the same as 261/262 would like to find a used one on the cheap for my nephew before he cuts his leg off


----------



## Oliver1655

It's MORNING!
4 Days to go then we get to listen to the music of the saws!
In 5 days we add in the splitter section.      --------


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> It's MORNING!
> 4 Days to go then we get to listen to the music of the saws!
> In 5 days we add in the splitter section.      --------


Hope you guys save some for the may cut


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Sun is up
Looks just like a Monday


----------



## sawnami

Steve, I know when we visited that I was "iffy" on showing up for the cut this weekend. Looks now like I won't be making it. :-( Hope all goes great for everyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning fellow Get Togetherers. Be safe today...


----------



## Oliver1655

Maybe we will see you on May 3rd.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Steve, I know when we visited that I was "iffy" on showing up for the cut this weekend. Looks now like I won't be making it. :-( Hope all goes great for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




That's ok. Maybe the next one?


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you guys save some for the may cut


Hopefully we will have some ready for the next one. Part of the goal, anyway.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Hopefully we will have some ready for the next one. Part of the goal, anyway.



I hope so


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, it's time to rise and and shine, hope you have a good one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning all, it's time to rise and and shine, hope you have a good one.


Mornin' Jim...
Time to head to Springfield...
Blah....


----------



## Hinerman

Mornin' Jim, Mornin' Matt. Mornin' to everybody else too. Be safe and have a good day.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope so


Hey Kenneth, that switch was bad right off the shelf....
The Chinese strike again..
The older I get, the less patience I have with their hit and miss junk...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bought me a new saw on the bay. skil 1661. pix when i've got it in my grubby little hands. i'm so excited i could just .......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Those going to the April charity cut, save some of the wood for those going to the May charity cut. 

You guys be safe, have a good time, post lots o-pics.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Those going to the April charity cut, save some of the wood for those going to the May charity cut.
> 
> You guys be safe, have a good time, post lots o-pics.


 I thought you were a tractor operator.


----------



## Oliver1655

Could you see Stephan going to a charity cut & not touching a chainsaw? 

I don't see that happening!


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Those going to the April charity cut, save some of the wood for those going to the May charity cut.
> 
> You guys be safe, have a good time, post lots o-pics.


I've already got the camera packed and ready to go, along with a thousand other things.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> bought me a new saw on the bay. skil 1661. pix when i've got it in my grubby little hands. i'm so excited i could just .......



Must have been a BIN I didn't see.....................................


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4 update
> Some names are on here because of interest shown and are trying to make it but aren't sure yet. I'm including anyway. I hope everyone can make it, this going to be a big one.
> Hedgerow+ slaves
> Cobey
> Diggers_dad+slaves
> Thinkertinker
> AWOL+slaves
> Sam-tip
> Wkendlumberjack
> Lurch2
> Oliver1655
> Atvguns
> Lumberjackchef
> Sunfish
> Mo.Jim
> Moody



Just a couple of more days to Charity Cut 4. Is there anybody that did not get directions? I've had some difficulty keeping everyone straight on my lists. Let me know, please


workshop said:


> Charity Cut 4 update
> Some names are on here because of interest shown and are trying to make it but aren't sure yet. I'm including anyway. I hope everyone can make it, this going to be a big one.
> Hedgerow+ slaves
> Cobey
> Diggers_dad+slaves
> Thinkertinker
> AWOL+slaves
> Sam-tip
> Wkendlumberjack
> Lurch2
> Oliver1655
> Atvguns
> Lumberjackchef
> Sunfish
> Mo.Jim
> Moody


----------



## sawnami

Hey Steve, this stuff is headed outside to the tire pile. The set if 4 in front on the left are LT245/75R16's. I set them aside until the morning. If so, come over to take a closer look. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey




----------



## Homelite410

that's better! 724cc


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Hey Steve, this stuff is headed outside to the tire pile. The set if 4 in front on the left are LT245/75R16's. I set them aside until the morning. If so, come over to take a closer look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I can come over on lunch Wednesday if OK?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I can come over on lunch Wednesday if OK?



You bet. Around what time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## workshop

I go to lunch from 12-1. Is that time OK?


----------



## cobey

the C51 started on the second pull tonight! where is the best place to buy .404 chain (best price)


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> the C51 started on the second pull tonight! where is the best place to buy .404 chain (best price)


Doug (sam-tip) has a roll I bet he'd hook you up with.


----------



## cobey

Im goinna have a few vintage saws to run at sawfest!!
is there camping close to the farm?


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> Im goinna have a few vintage saws to run at sawfest!!
> is there camping close to the farm?


Umm camping on farm if you like 300' from cut site.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I go to lunch from 12-1. Is that time OK?



Perfect. See you then.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Umm camping on farm if you like 300' from cut site.


 that would work


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> the C51 started on the second pull tonight! where is the best place to buy .404 chain (best price)



Race Brothers. Stihl RS 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> Umm camping on farm if you like 300' from cut site.


With heated outhouse!


----------



## Oliver1655

Cobey, Sam-tip will be coming down on Friday to help with the charity cut. If you can let him know the drive count, gauge, & number of chains in the .404 you need, you will be able to tweak them before the GTG. I don't know what type he has on hand but I imagine he will be responding in the near future.

On my Stihls I am using .63 gauge .404 chains. (08s & S10)


----------



## sam-tip

I have Oregon 404 063 full skip full chisel and semi chisel. A roll of each.

I also have 200ft of Stihl 63 PS racing chain. This stuff is great. No safety straps 050 3/8 LP

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

sam-tip said:


> I have Oregon 404 063 full skip full chisel and semi chisel. A roll of each.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


 its on a homelite C51 with a 24" bar .063 (78 drivers) semi chisel would work ok 
let me know what i need to pay for it


----------



## Oliver1655

Sam, If I am reading correctly, the Stihl 63ps racing chain is .050 gauge, 3/8" LP. If so I would like a 52 link chain to try on my Husqvarna 338 XPT.

Thanks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Must have been a BIN I didn't see.....................................


nope. there were 7 bidders. glad you missed it, might've been more expensive. lol
here's couple pix from the bay
sorry bout the thumbs; don't know how to do full size on here nowadays


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Jerry and the rest of you good folks, that is a good looking saw. Lite rain this morning and a good chance of rain every day the rest of the week. I just heard on the radio, that some ole boy was working on his lawnmower in his garage, it backfired and caught fire and burned his and a neighbors house to the ground. Now thats what I call having a bad day. Later Jim


----------



## sam-tip

Oliver1655 said:


> Sam, If I am reading correctly, the Stihl 63ps racing chain is .050 gauge, 3/8" LP. If so I would like a 52 link chain to try on my Husqvarna 338 XPT.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I will bring it to Charity Cut! The chain is full chisel.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I will bring it to Charity Cut! The chain is full chisel.


And generally fantastic stuff...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> And generally fantastic stuff...


 
Well, it is Stihl  Good morning all, have a good one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Well, it is Stihl  Good morning all, have a good one.


Husky is going to start making chain...

It will probably be faster...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Husky is going to start making chain...
> 
> It will probably be faster...



yup
Gas on tha fire!!!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> nope. there were 7 bidders. glad you missed it, *might've been more expensive*. lol
> here's couple pix from the bay
> sorry bout the thumbs; don't know how to do full size on here nowadays



Gurantee! it would.


----------



## sunfish

Weather looks very Nice for Saturday! I'll be there around 8-8:30 am...


----------



## Hedgerow

I should be there a tick before 8 unless the phone leads me in the wrong direction..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I should be there a tick before 8 unless the phone leads me in the wrong direction..


My phone isn't that smart, but I have directions....


----------



## Oliver1655

I can see it in the future. The Husqvarna vs Stihl "chain" competition. Saw will be a stock 50cc Earthquake with a 20" bar to keep the focus on the chains. Of course the Oregon chain users will want to be be included. Carlton, Windsor, WoodlandPro, Dolmar, Homelite, Silver Streak, Tanaka, ....

Then the Classes: Full chisel, Semi-Chisel, Low Profile, Narrow Kerf, Harvester. Square filed, round files. Stock cutters, Modified cutters. ...

Mercy, Mercy, Mercy! I think we will have to put Hedgerow & mdavlee in charge of it.


----------



## Oliver1655

How many for Friday?
Workshop
Ed
Oliver1655

Any others?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Jerry and the rest of you good folks, that is a good looking saw. Lite rain this morning and a good chance of rain every day the rest of the week. I just heard on the radio, that some ole boy was working on his lawnmower in his garage, it backfired and caught fire and burned his and a neighbors house to the ground. Now thats what I call having a bad day. Later Jim



We have a fire extinguisher hangin' on the wall in the garage and one in the kitchen. Used the one in the garage once. Carry one along on test drives in the vet after carb. work. Cake mix body will burn down to bare frame on them.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> I can see it in the future. The Husqvarna vs Stihl "chain" competition. Saw will be a stock 50cc Earthquake with a 20" bar to keep the focus on the chains. Of course the Oregon chain users will want to be be included. Carlton, Windsor, WoodlandPro, Dolmar, Homelite, Silver Streak, Tanaka, ....
> 
> Then the Classes: Full chisel, Semi-Chisel, Low Profile, Narrow Kerf, Harvester. Square filed, round files. Stock cutters, Modified cutters. ...
> 
> Mercy, Mercy, Mercy! I think we will have to put Hedgerow & mdavlee in charge of it.


We did something like that last year in Iowa... I say we put Homelite410 in charge of it...
All those details would cut into my coffee time...


----------



## Oliver1655

This is how we pass the buck, pass the buck, pass the buck, ...


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, If I come down Thursday evening, will you be able to open the gate or will I need to come in off of "U" hwy? If "U", what is the name of the road I turn on?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> How many for Friday?
> Workshop
> Ed
> Oliver1655
> 
> Any others?


 I had planned on Friday, but the way it looks now, I won't be able to make it at all. My foot and leg just isn't up to it, it's been interfering with my sleep. I have been averaging about 4 hours a night and that is split up in one and two hour intervals. I'm past irritable and getting down right grouchy. I'm waiting right now for a call back from my doctor. I can tolerate quite abit of pain, but this has reached even my limits. Enough whining for now, will check back later.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Husky is going to start making chain...
> 
> It will probably be faster...


 
Should I or shouldn't I ??????? I'll think about it,,,,,I thought about it,,,,,yes, I will

Yes, the Husqy chain will definitely be faster, but it will be flimsy and not hold an edge as long, requiring more frequent sharpening; perfect for 2-3 cuts  You're move


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Should I or shouldn't I ??????? I'll think about it,,,,,I thought about it,,,,,yes, I will
> 
> Yes, the Husqy chain will definitely be faster, but it will be flimsy and not hold an edge as long, requiring more frequent sharpening; perfect for 2-3 cuts  You're move



Down...
Up...
Down...

Next victim...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> We did something like that last year in Iowa... I say we put Homelite410 in charge of it...
> All those details would cut into my coffee time...


 You sound like Jim


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You sound like Jim


I've been training with the masters of GTG's for several years now... (Jim and Stephen)
Less saw running and more coffee and BS...


----------



## Mo. Jim

The big boys call it networking and working the crowd, not BSing.


----------



## awol

I will be there on Friday after chores are done, probably about 10am. I'll bring both tractors then.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> The big boys call it networking and working the crowd, not BSing.


 It is still BSing.


----------



## thinkrtinker

I had to change plans but will be there Friday afternoon instead of Thursday
Hope to be there early enough to help before dark


----------



## workshop

thinkrtinker said:


> I had to change plans but will be there Friday afternoon instead of Thursday
> Hope to be there early enough to help before dark


Just in time for supper. I've got an MRE with your name on it.


----------



## workshop

I get cell reception down there, if anybody needs my number, I'll pm it to ya.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I get cell reception down there, if anybody needs my number, I'll pm it to ya.


Text me directions from 60 Steve...
I don't trust google...


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> I had planned on Friday, but the way it looks now, I won't be able to make it at all. My foot and leg just isn't up to it, it's been interfering with my sleep. I have been averaging about 4 hours a night and that is split up in one and two hour intervals. I'm past irritable and getting down right grouchy. I'm waiting right now for a call back from my doctor. I can tolerate quite abit of pain, but this has reached even my limits. Enough whining for now, will check back later.



Will be sad you're not there, Jim. I hope all works out good with the leg. Prayers sent.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> I had planned on Friday, but the way it looks now, I won't be able to make it at all. My foot and leg just isn't up to it, it's been interfering with my sleep. I have been averaging about 4 hours a night and that is split up in one and two hour intervals. I'm past irritable and getting down right grouchy. I'm waiting right now for a call back from my doctor. I can tolerate quite abit of pain, but this has reached even my limits. Enough whining for now, will check back later.



sure am sorry your leg is not doing well
was looking forward to some quality fireside time
hope you can make the one at Sam Tips


----------



## Homelite410

Hoskvarna has the results from chain comparison.


----------



## sam-tip

3 dozen brownies 

6 dozen oatmeal raisin

2 dozen oatmeal chocolate

Tonight's baking will be peanut butter cookies and more brownies. 




Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Storming way up here in the "North" this evening. I'm in Versaillis Mo.

You guys at charity cut keep your head down.


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> 3 dozen brownies
> 
> 6 dozen oatmeal raisin
> 
> 2 dozen oatmeal chocolate
> 
> Tonight's baking will be peanut butter cookies and more brownies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Sure wish I was going down with you tomorrow Doug!


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

The treats are packed away in the camper. HAVE FUN, you guys & be safe this weekend!


----------



## workshop

Camping in the back of the Explorer tonight. Lots of bad weather but looks like it's letting up. I sure hope so.


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> 3 dozen brownies
> 
> 6 dozen oatmeal raisin
> 
> 2 dozen oatmeal chocolate
> 
> Tonight's baking will be peanut butter cookies and more brownies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Looks like I'll be gaining a few pounds from this weekend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Storming way up here in the "North" this evening. I'm in Versaillis Mo.
> 
> You guys at charity cut keep your head down.


Steve if I remember right there is a saw collector around Versallis. It seems like he posted up some nice looking older saws . sounded like he had a bunch.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Workshop did you make it .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve if I remember right there is a saw collector around Versallis. It seems like he posted up some nice looking older saws . sounded like he had a bunch.




Sawnami didn't you contact that guy???


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve if I remember right there is a saw collector around Versallis. It seems like he posted up some nice looking older saws . sounded like he had a bunch.



I know there's supposed to be one just about 8 miles West on 52 in Stover. Jaw dropping, saliva dripping collection from the pictures that I've seen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sawnami didn't you contact that guy???



I've yet to make it there but It's in my motorcycle trip plans for this year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim and I have talked about running over there and kidnapping Carl To go with us.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Are you up to a three hour road trip with two heavy smokers? 

You must have CAD really, really bad...........................................................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Are you up to a three hour road trip with two heavy smokers?
> 
> You must have CAD really, really bad...........................................................................


 Kenneth says we have to ride in the back of the truck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Kenneth says we have to ride in the back of the truck.


 I get choice


----------



## diggers_dad

Just a few more hours of work and I can go home and get all the saws loaded and ready!

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## workshop

Yep, made it ok. John and I are cutting stuff. Waiting for the tractors.


----------



## moody

workshop said:


> Yep, made it ok. John and I are cutting stuff. Waiting for the tractors.



How wet is it? I've got waterproof boots and not so waterproof boots and I can't wear both.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Fixed a couple saws for a good customer of mine and told him I would do a little trading. Here's what he brought for bartering.



good compression not sure about spark yet. Anybody got any .404?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

I'll be there in the morning, save me a good stop to set up the Super Split. Might want to think about an area close for the curious onlookers.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Yep, made it ok. John and I are cutting stuff. Waiting for the tractors.



Steve, do I just follow the GPS to 1002 whatever it is? I remember front gate and back gate something or other.... I should be there by 9:00 a.m. tomorrow. I have the directions you PM'd me a week or two back.

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope everyone had a good day. Steve don't forget to tease everyone with the pictures.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, pics. or it didn't happen.

Echo CS3000 oils the chain thanks to Jim. Now just need a real chain to oil. .................................................................... Homeowner crap.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> I know there's supposed to be one just about 8 miles West on 52 in Stover. Jaw dropping, saliva dripping collection from the pictures that I've seen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Stover is we're I'm working, just staying in Versailles.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Stover is we're I'm working, just staying in Versailles.


 if I remember he has saw shop


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> if I remember he has saw shop


Cool I'll look around tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Fixed a couple saws for a good customer of mine and told him I would do a little trading. Here's what he brought for bartering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good compression not sure about spark yet. Anybody got any .404?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


 how long is the bar?


----------



## awol

Well guys, I'm home sittin' by the fire.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Bet it feels good too.Was nice to meet your better
half. See ya in the morning


----------



## cobey

see you all tomorrow


----------



## sam-tip

The garmin took us straight to the cut. Watch out for the last down hill. My brakes were getting hot by the time we got to the bottom.



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> The garmin took us straight to the cut. Watch out for the last down hill. My brakes were getting hot by the time we got to the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Hey Doug, doesn't that rv have a Jacobs brake?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sam-tip said:


> The garmin took us straight to the cut. Watch out for the last down hill. My *brakes were getting hot by the time we got to the bottom*.



Welcome to the Ozarks......................................................................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Glad every one has made it with out any complications. Thanks for the picture Alan


----------



## Hedgerow

Were to rogersville already..


----------



## Hedgerow

Yesterday's project..


----------



## sunfish

I'm just headin out. Goin to be a little late, 9am or so...


----------



## awol

We are in Mountain Grove. Be there about 9.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yesterday's project..
> 
> View attachment 342974


That looks good. f that is all up that should work good.


----------



## sam-tip

Wood chips from today






Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip

More pictures.






Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Pic from Lewis...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man I hope the May cut has as good of weather.


----------



## awol

Some more pics from Rebekah.


----------



## specter29

Anyone know where to get a bar for a dollar 120?

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

specter29 said:


> Anyone know where to get a bar for a dollar 120?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


Pm nstuve.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Really had fun at the CC today. The drive back to the wood area was worth making the trip


----------



## moody

Well I had plenty of fun today and learned a couple of great tips on chain today. You can cut steel with a stihl chain. You can sharpen it and cut more steel and then keep cutting. Seems like we didn't lack in saws or man power just chain. Great time great cookies and beautiful weather. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sorry I had to miss it sounds like you had a great time. Need some more pics though guys!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Another..


----------



## Hedgerow

AWOL decided 4 cuts were just too many... Get er dun with 1...


----------



## Lurch2

I never did take any pics today. Good crowd, got a lot done.
For some reason i can only smell burning mix & my ears are ringing kinda loud. Go figure.


----------



## Hedgerow

..


----------



## Hedgerow

..


----------



## Oliver1655

The skidder Hedge posted was a stationary display. The REAL skidder was AWOL on a John Deere 630 Tri-cycle. You would have thought he was in training for a tractor rodeo! He was weaving through places in the trees I couldn't see gaps for & he rode a wheelie the entire length of one of the skidder trails! I hope Rebekah got some photos of him to post.

Again we had several young'uns there who were hard workers!

5 load of Sam-Tips' dump trailer, one 18' trailer with around 3' high sides, a 16' trailer, & a pickup load. I would guess around 18 cords. 

I have been skeptical about Super Splitters, but for the tree tops we were working they were great!

As always it was great to see a wide assortment of saws in use.

Thanks to all who were able to make it. I had a lot of fun!


----------



## cobey

A good time my friend!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It will be slow in here today. Looks like you all did good.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm going to have to learn to carry my camera on me or keep it close at hand. I get busy & it seems to end up staying in the vehicle. So I end up looking for the photos as much as anyone else.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver you must be a old farm boy always up early


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm going to have to learn to carry my camera on me or keep it close at hand. I get busy & it seems to end up staying in the vehicle. So I end up looking for the photos as much as anyone else.


I have had the same problem. I tell you whos a good camera man Sawnami


----------



## Oliver1655

Early, why the morning is half gone!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Early, why the morning is half gone!


Yes for today.


----------



## thinkrtinker

LURCH SAID...............For some reason i can only smell burning mix & my ears are ringing kinda loud. Go figure

As long as you stayed up on the bucking running a saw I am suprised that you can hear, smell or lift a cup of coffee with both hands. Everyone did a fantasic job kids and adults. Thanks to all the different folks that brought heavy equiptment to get the work done easier.

We would never have processed as much wood with only saws splitters and sore backs


----------



## sunfish

You guys bout KILLED me! But it was FUN!


----------



## sawnami

The opening song at the Academy of Country Music Awards tonight. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

I bet that would be fun skiddin with a 630!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> You guys bout KILLED me! But it was FUN!


The boys were asleep before I hit Springfield...
We wore em' out Don!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The boys were asleep before I hit Springfield...
> We wore em' out Don!!


Matt, those two worked their asses off. Very Impressed with them both!!!

AWOL's wife and son worked with me a bunch on the SS splitting, high work ethic with that family also!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, those two worked their asses off. Very Impressed with them both!!!
> 
> AWOL's wife and son worked with me a bunch on the SS splitting, high work ethic with that family also!


Levi thinks he needs a super split now...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Levi thinks he needs a super split now...



Levi is a Super Split. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Levi thinks he needs a super split now...


He ran the super split a lot, don't think he liked it much at the start. They do take gettin used to.


----------



## diggers_dad

My arms and legs are sore for sure. No way we could have cut and processed all that wood without the guys doing all the real work. By real work I mean Cobey on the ground limbing, AWOL skidding with that two cylinder Deere, the Bobcat running constantly, the tractor loading the logs onto the trailer and all the guys (and girl) splitting and loading the trailers (Workshop, Hedgerow, Mrs. AWOL, Moody, and the the list goes on). I can't speak for Lurch, but my right arm feels like it could fall off at any moment. 

Lurch and I had the best part of the work for sure. That big ole Jonsered of his (80 cc I think) sure does have some grunt to it. I wore ear muffs to protect what is left of my hearing but I'm still chewing sawdust this morning.

My boys were asleep as soon as the McDonalds meals were finished on the way home. 25 minutes max. Almost couldn't wake them up to get them in bed when we got home.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> My arms and legs are sore for sure. No way we could have cut and processed all that wood without the guys doing all the real work. By real work I mean Cobey on the ground limbing, AWOL skidding with that two cylinder Deere, the Bobcat running constantly, the tractor loading the logs onto the trailer and all the guys (and girl) splitting and loading the trailers (Workshop, Hedgerow, Mrs. AWOL, Moody, and the the list goes on). I can't speak for Lurch, but my right arm feels like it could fall off at any moment.
> 
> Lurch and I had the best part of the work for sure. That big ole Jonsered of his (80 cc I think) sure does have some grunt to it. I wore ear muffs to protect what is left of my hearing but I'm still chewing sawdust this morning.
> 
> My boys were asleep as soon as the McDonalds meals were finished on the way home. 25 minutes max. Almost couldn't wake them up to get them in bed when we got home.


I think all these events should include Mrs. Sam tip's peanut butter cookies and brownies...
They're just good...


----------



## Lurch2

I don't seem to remember any slackers in the crowd, Everybody was workin hard. Don did seem to have a big target on his back. I don't feel too bad today, other than the busted up finger. Don't think I'll be workin the woodpile though.


----------



## sam-tip

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> I don't seem to remember any slackers in the crowd, Everybody was workin hard. Don did seem to have a big target on his back. I don't feel too bad today, other than the busted up finger. Don't think I'll be workin the woodpile though.


Supposed to keep digits out of pinch points and saws just ask RValue. Sorry Dan couldn't resist.


----------



## Lurch2

It's becoming tradition. Pinched 1 at the last charity cut, almost healed. Pinched 1 yesterday. Pretty sure it's broke, at least chipped the bone. Sad thing was I was just helping the kids play while we were on a break.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lurch2 said:


> It's becoming tradition. Pinched 1 at the last charity cut, almost healed. Pinched 1 yesterday. Pretty sure it's broke, at least chipped the bone. Sad thing was I was just helping the kids play while we were on a break.


sounds painful. lots of ice. well you know.


----------



## Oliver1655

I had a blast watching the young'uns doing the chainsaw cookie cutting. They were making some real even thin cuts.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hecge, any idea how I can de-magnitize the bucking stand?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Hecge, any idea how I can de-magnitize the bucking stand?


hit it with a big hammer.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> hit it with a big hammer.


Kenneth, Matt has your 350. Thanks man!


----------



## awol

Hickory sure is some tuff stuff. Here it is holding the arch on my tractor. Lost 2 lynch pins in very short order, but the hickory stayed.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> I think all these events should include Mrs. Sam tip's peanut butter cookies and brownies...
> They're just good...


 +1.

Well, +3 if my two boys count.


----------



## awol




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Looks great guys, sorry I missed that one.


----------



## awol




----------



## awol




----------



## awol




----------



## awol




----------



## diggers_dad

Great pics awol!! Thanks!


----------



## awol

Your welcome! Rebekah took most of them, all I gotta do is post 'em.


----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> hit it with a big hammer.


I cut a chunk out of it with a saw...
Does that count..??


----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## cobey

awol said:


> View attachment 343293
> 
> 
> View attachment 343289
> 
> 
> View attachment 343287
> 
> 
> View attachment 343284


I kept going in to firewood mode  (I was supposed to be trimming)
Most the time I cut back in that little spot in the woods, there
Was a pretty big pile of cut wood I left back there,along with a few logs left.
You could cut for days and days out there!


----------



## Oliver1655

Now that folks have had a day to recuperate, how do you feel?


----------



## awol

Feel the same as any other day.

It is hard to keep from cutting firewood at a firewood cut, and it's even harder to clean and prepare it for cutting, and then watch someone else cut it all up!


----------



## cobey

Worn out,  I cut Friday at a friends house also


----------



## workshop

First off, I want to thank everybody for this being the best Charity Cut on record. It was great seeing old friends and seeing others for the first time. For those that like to see numbers, we have delivered over 168 loads of wood this season and about 775 since we started 5 years ago and all has been a struggle untill you all came on the scene.
We had figured approximetly 55 pick up loads were processed, which comes to a hair over 18 cord of wood. I think we got started about 9 am and finished about 7 pm, give or take. Almost 2 cord of wood per hour. In my book that's just phenominal. While most of this probably won't be delivered until later this summer, we have been able to make a few deliveries now in order to get folks ready for next season. We have never been able to that before. It's all due to you guy's, and gal's, efforts and willingness to help out.
All I can say is the equipment that was brought, and everybody that ran the equipment, or saws out in the woods, are the best folks around and I count myself VERY lucky indeed to have friends such as you all.
Thanks so very much and look forward to meeting old friends and new ones, again, at Charity Cut 5, Saturday May 3rd.
Steve

PS, Mrs. Samtip, you make the best cookies on the planet.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Feel the same as any other day.
> 
> It is hard to keep from cutting firewood at a firewood cut, and it's even harder to clean and prepare it for cutting, and then watch someone else cut it all up!


cutting is ALOT of fun! BTW
The bucking trailer is great John


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> View attachment 343336
> View attachment 343337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I want to thank everybody for this being the best Charity Cut on record. It was great seeing old friends and seeing others for the first time. For those that like to see numbers, we have delivered over 168 loads of wood this season and about 775 since we started 5 years ago and all has been a struggle untill you all came on the scene.
> We had figured approximetly 55 pick up loads were processed, which comes to a hair over 18 cord of wood. I think we got started about 9 am and finished about 7 pm, give or take. Almost 2 cord of wood per hour. In my book that's just phenominal. While most of this probably won't be delivered until later this summer, we have been able to make a few deliveries now in order to get folks ready for next season. We have never been able to that before. It's all due to you guy's, and gal's, efforts and willingness to help out.
> All I can say is the equipment that was brought, and everybody that ran the equipment, or saws out in the woods, are the best folks around and I count myself VERY lucky indeed to have friends such as you all.
> Thanks so very much and look forward to meeting old friends and new ones, again, at Charity Cut 5, Saturday May 3rd.
> Steve
> 
> PS, Mrs. Samtip, you make the best cookies on the planet.


All this because Steve liked playing with saws


----------



## awol

That is almost 100,000lbs of wood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I cut a chunk out of it with a saw...
> Does that count..??


Only if it was the 9010. and you swung it bay the bar.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Now that folks have had a day to recuperate, how do you feel?


When I woke up this morning I felt great, which is truly surprising.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> When I woke up this morning I felt great, which is truly surprising.


I felt like I'd be hit with a few logs and run over by a tractor and drug behind a horse. But it was fun!


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> I felt like I'd be hit with a few logs and run over by a tractor and drug behind a horse. But it was fun!


 it was nice to meet you yesterday


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> it was nice to meet you yesterday


Same here Cobey! Was good to put faces to some new names here.


----------



## sam-tip

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

You men and women are phenomenal....I am proud to be associated with all of you. Sorry I couldn't be there this time. See you next month.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> You men and women are phenomenal....I am proud to be associated with all of you. Sorry I couldn't be there this time. See you next month.


Really missed you not being there, Thomas. It will be good to see you and Sam in May.


----------



## Hinerman

sam-tip said:


> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk



I have a question for you Super Split owners. Have you tried splitting any of the nasty species of trees; such as sycamore, sweet gum, elm? If so how does it perform? Are these Super Splitters going to be there in May?


----------



## sam-tip

Super splitt has a heavier model for the tough stuff. Bigger wheels motor and gear reduction for extra push. I think it is the special edition modle. We had the J and HD at the charit cut.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> I have a question for you Super Split owners. Have you tried splitting any of the nasty species of trees; such as sycamore, sweet gum, elm? If so how does it perform? Are these Super Splitters going to be there in May?


If ALL you split is the nasty gnarly stringy stuff, you're better off with a BIG hydro! But the SS will split the nastys fairly well. I split mostly oak, hickory & red elm, would not trade the SS for any other splitter out there!


----------



## cobey

them super splits look neat! are they high dollar?


----------



## Oliver1655

I got to run Sam-tip's Super Splitter some & was very impressed! Just to test it out I got a base chunk with roots & was able to to work it up. There were some knotty pieces which took a few hits but they split. It likes the 16" & under length much better. Longer pieces if of a larger diameter seem to need the extra hits due to loss of the inertia energy from the fly wheels. Overall with the tops we were working up they were great. We didn't use my splitter. Really gnarly pieces went over to Hedge's.

Hope the Super Splitters will continue to be part of the cuts!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> I got to run Sam-tip's Super Splitter some & was very impressed! Just to test it out I got a base chunk with roots & was able to to work it up. There were some knotty pieces which took a few hits but they split. It likes the 16" & under length much better. Longer pieces if of a larger diameter seem to need the extra hits due to loss of the inertia energy from the fly wheels. Overall with the tops we were working up they were great. We didn't use my splitter. Really gnarly pieces went over to Hedge's.
> 
> Hope the Super Splitters will continue to be part of the cuts!


 Morning John, your up early and I'm up real late, foot is keeping me up, supposed to get some better meds today.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Jim! One of these days I hope we can meet face to face. Maybe at the Iowa GTG.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning folks! Sure wish I could have been there!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning every one seemed like a short night.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning everyone.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys the P62 is back in a raffle, there is also a very nice P100. Me and Kenneth will have to just borrow big saws from the rest of you. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt does that 9010 use Husky mount?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I now have a long bar I got to find a 2100 2101 2095 or something like that to put it on.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> I now have a long bar I got to find a 2100 2101 2095 or something like that to put it on.


I'm supposed to be getting a 394 this week . hey do you know about this event?




its a display at the old fort historic site here in fort scott. Startwd the last week in march and runs till like the 10th or something.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

lumberjackchef said:


> I'm supposed to be getting a 394 this week . hey do you know about this event?
> 
> 
> 
> its a display at the old fort historic site here in fort scott. Startwd the last week in march and runs till like the 10th or something.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



No I didn't I'll look it up.

Last week wasn't to far from there, this weekend going to McAlester (spelling).


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt does that 9010 use Husky mount?


It sure does..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> It sure does..



Cool, just trying to keep all my options open.


----------



## diggers_dad

This thread was on page 2?!?!? What?


----------



## diggers_dad

I just need to get some chains sharp, put a BB kit on my Kita, reload the saws and I'm ready to go again.

That bucking trailer was great!

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool, just trying to keep all my options open.


 You know you want anything but a Sthil.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> I just need to get some chains sharp, put a BB kit on my Kita, reload the saws and I'm ready to go again.
> 
> That bucking trailer was great!
> 
> DD


 Weedeaterman is where I got myBB kit really like it so far


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You know you want anything but a Sthil.



got a 076 with a 42" bar, now I got a extra 42" husky mount cannon I got to find a saw that fits.


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I didn't I'll look it up.
> 
> Last week wasn't to far from there, this weekend going to McAlester (spelling).


 
You spelled it right. You will be driving through my big town of Muskogee on your way to McAlester. Are you going to a quilting show? If so, where?

Also, if you like italian food, there is a community of italians in that area with some nice restraunts. If eating out is not your thing there is an italian grocery store in the area; the italian sausage, tomato sauce, and ravioli are second to none. The store is old school with a meat market. If had to recommend one item it would be the italian sausage; it is the bomb!!!!

Here is the link to the store:

http://www.loverasmarket.com/


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hinerman said:


> You spelled it right. You will be driving through my big town of Muskogee on your way to McAlester. Are you going to a quilting show? If so, where?
> 
> Also, if you like italian food, there is a community of italians in that area with some nice restraunts. If eating out is not your thing there is an italian grocery store in the area; the italian sausage, tomato sauce, and ravioli are second to none. The store is old school with a meat market. If had to recommend one item it would be the italian sausage; it is the bomb!!!!
> 
> Here is the link to the store:
> 
> http://www.loverasmarket.com/



I myself am not going this time, just our shop.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> got a 076 with a 42" bar, now I got a extra 42" husky mount cannon I got to find a saw that fits.



With your luck you will be able to choose the partner in the raffle.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> With your luck you will be able to choose the partner in the raffle.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Got my eye on that axe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Got my eye on that axe.


I am eying the knife.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am eying the knife.


Just wait Don is in the thread now.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just wait Don is in the thread now.


I just can't believe I didn't think to offer one before now?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> I just can't believe I didn't think to offer one before now?



I think this one is a good cause I have met them both, so I went all in.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Kenneth, Matt has your 350. Thanks man!


Don picked it up from Matt tonite thank you.

Just glanced at your web page Man that is some nice cutlery.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think this one is a good cause I have met them both, so I went all in.


You did, Big Time!


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don picked it up from Matt tonite thank you.
> 
> Just glanced at your web page Man that is some nice cutlery.


Thanks man!


----------



## old cookie

Hay Matt I got that 346 fixed,thanks for the tip.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all. 56°F here


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, shaping up to be a decent day here in NW Mo., sunshine and 60 degrees, a little windy, but who cares. Only 17 days before I head North for the GTG, hope the weather is as good as last year. I need to fix some breakfast and then go do something, even if it's wrong.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, shaping up to be a decent day here in NW Mo., sunshine and 60 degrees, a little windy, but who cares. Only 17 days before I head North for the GTG, hope the weather is as good as last year. I need to fix some breakfast and then go do something, even if it's wrong.


 Jim how's the leg and foot.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim how's the leg and foot.


 Good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim how's the leg and foot.


+1

B.T.W. The Echo CS-3000 is a sweetheart......................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim how's the leg and foot.


If I'm on it working 3 or 4 hours, it has me whining like a little girl. I'm scheduled for a CT scan at the VA tomorrow, then they will decide what they can do about the poor ciculation to my legs and feet. This problem stems from frost bite when I was a young teenager.


----------



## Homelite410

Do we need to get you a gtg scooter??


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Do we need to get you a gtg scooter??


 Sounds good to me, might need all terrain tires though.


----------



## Homelite410

I have a hydro lawnmower u can drive?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I have a hydro lawnmower u can drive?


 Now don't go spoiling him.


----------



## workshop

Ed sent me some more numbers today on wood delivered and to be delivered this week. As of today we are at 197 loads delivered. Thursday will be another 4 delivered and Saturday will be another 9 loads delivered. So by Saturday evening we will have delivered 210 pick up loads of firewood. While some of this will still be used this season, some of it is getting us ahead on next seasons deliveries. All because of everyone's efforts at the Charity Cuts.
From the bottom of my heart, thank you so very much, guys.
Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

I see all you fellas went to bed early this evening....................................................................

I wonder why...........................................yeah,......................................................right.


----------



## Oliver1655

Family time after being gone for most of the weekend.

Morning to the early birds.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Family time after being gone for most of the weekend.
> 
> Morning to the early birds.


Morning John, I should be sleeping, but my foot is making me pay for the 8 hours of work I put in yesterday. I knew at 8:00 pm it was going to be a long night. On a briter note, I did get quite a bit done.


----------



## Oliver1655

How did the appointment at the VA go?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one Jim have a safe trip to the VA


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> How did the appointment at the VA go?


 It's at 11:00 today.


----------



## Oliver1655

You are in our prayers!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is SH down or is it just my junk?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is SH down or is it just my junk?


 I was just over there Stephen, it was slow coming up, but I'm on dial up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I was just over there Stephen, it was slow coming up, but I'm on dial up.


Thanks Jim, it must be me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Is SH down or is it just my junk?


 seemed to work normal for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> seemed to work normal for me.


Thanks man, I got it going in a different app.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas! Took some cottonwood to the mill last night to make race cants for the IA gtg the 26th. Trailer pulled like it had 20k on it then I discovered the short that caused my trailer hot (to charge camper battery) was energizing the brakes........ oh well we made it. Hoping for another load tonight!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is good on the brakes


----------



## sam-tip

Even with brakes working properly what is the weight of a load like that?
12k?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

7 or 8k I was guessing.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hay Matt I got that 346 fixed,thanks for the tip.


Good deal..
Howdy all...


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, a beautiful day out today. Saturday is looking good, too. I've got a local site that has wood to process and deliver. Looks like another busy day for me and the locals.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, a beautiful day out today. Saturday is looking good, too. I've got a local site that has wood to process and deliver. Looks like another busy day for me and the locals.



It is a beauty; but I have been outside splitting sycamore and that will take the beauty out of any day. On top of that Sam has the flu and strep throat (fever got to 107.4 last night); and, his little brother Isaac has strep too. I stayed home with them yesterday and today.

Hope all is well in mid-America...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> It is a beauty; but I have been outside splitting sycamore and that will take the beauty out of any day. On top of that Sam has the flu and strep throat (fever got to 107.4 last night); and, his little brother Isaac has strep too. I stayed home with them yesterday and today.
> 
> Hope all is well in mid-America...



Sorry to hear about the kids.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> It is a beauty; but I have been outside splitting sycamore and that will take the beauty out of any day. On top of that Sam has the flu and strep throat (fever got to 107.4 last night); and, his little brother Isaac has strep too. I stayed home with them yesterday and today.
> 
> Hope all is well in mid-America...


Is Sam OK? 107 is way high.


----------



## workshop

Hey Jim, How'd the Doctor's appointment go today? I hope everything is on the positive side.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sorry to hear about the kids.



Thank you



workshop said:


> Is Sam OK? 107 is way high.



Yes. Sam is OK. Thanks for asking. 107.4 is dangerously high. He almost got a nice cool shower if the ibuprofen didn't bring it down in a few minutes. It was one of those things where you go to bed, get up to check on him (not soon enough) and his temperature was way up there. I will set my alarm and check every 2 hrs tonight. We started antibiotics today so should see some improvement soon.


----------



## workshop

Glad to hear he's alright. That was worrisome.


----------



## Homelite410

This made me chuckle!


----------



## Hedgerow

Good evening all..
Sure hope Jim got a workable solution to the circulation problem...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening guys, just got up awhile ago and am waiting for the caffine to kick in. I had been up for 36 hours and crashed around 6:30. I wont know the results of the CT scan untill friday or what they plan to do about the circulation problem. Between the foot pain, leg cramps and meds my sleep cycle is shot, I have taken more pills in the last six weeks, than I have in the last thirty years. Whatever they plan, they will have to work around my plans for attending the GTG, 17 days and counting. Like Jerry Morrow says getting old isn't for sissies. It must be the new meds, I started this post 30 minutes ago. More later, JIM.
Thomas, I hope Sam is doing better, those kind of temps are dangers.


----------



## Oliver1655

60°F this am & no large chance of rain in forecast until Sunday! I several outside projects but waiting for the ground to firm up some. Maybe tomorrow I can get started.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning sounds like spring is here. Hopfully for more than a day or two.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all. My dad is in the hospital. Don't know what happened but he went down yesterday real weak and heart rate was 30. He was stable and back to his normal self about 2 hrs after the crashed. Docs are looking into it and will know more today!


----------



## Oliver1655

I'll be praying.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening guys, just got up awhile ago and am waiting for the caffine to kick in. I had been up for 36 hours and crashed around 6:30. I wont know the results of the CT scan untill friday or what they plan to do about the circulation problem. Between the foot pain, leg cramps and meds my sleep cycle is shot, I have taken more pills in the last six weeks, than I have in the last thirty years. Whatever they plan, they will have to work around my plans for attending the GTG, 17 days and counting. Like Jerry Morrow says getting old isn't for sissies. It must be the new meds, I started this post 30 minutes ago. More later, JIM.
> Thomas, I hope Sam is doing better, those kind of temps are dangers.


Jim take care of your self. Still got that young lady doctor? That's what my Grandma Miller used to say getting old is not for the weak of heart.




Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all. My dad is in the hospital. Don't know what happened but he went down yesterday real weak and heart rate was 30. He was stable and back to his normal self about 2 hrs after the crashed. Docs are looking into it and will know more today!



Hope the doctors figure it out.


----------



## sawnami

Lifting all with health challenges up in prayer and expecting a good reports soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diggers_dad

sawnami said:


> Lifting all with health challenges up in prayer and expecting a good reports soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



The standard "+1" ain't gonna cut it on this post.

I join Sawnami in saying prayers and sending well wishes to those with health issues. I hope all are back to full strength soon.

Marc


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you all!


----------



## john taliaferro

30 is not good they start giving ya shock treaments . Have any idea why yet ?


----------



## Homelite410

No word but he does have a-fib.


----------



## workshop

Hope everything works out well, Mike. Prayers sent from the Ozarks.


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody,
Charity Cut 5 will be at the Mansfield Mo site again. For those that couldn't make the last one, but are planning for this one and need directions, let me know and I'll PM them to you.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hey everybody,
> Charity Cut 5 will be at the Mansfield Mo site again. For those that couldn't make the last one, but are planning for this one and need directions, let me know and I'll PM them to you.


 
I'm your Huckleberry....send 'em to me. Is this a Saturday only? Or, Friday-Saturday? May 3rd correct? What size saws do we need? I don't know why I ask that because I bring every size I own; but, use the 40-50cc saws 98% of the time.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Hey everybody,
> Charity Cut 5 will be at the Mansfield Mo site again. For those that couldn't make the last one, but are planning for this one and need directions, let me know and I'll PM them to you.



Count me in. I've already re-arranged my work schedule so I can attend.

DD


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Send directions this way as well.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, 65 and sunshine, slow getting around today, new meds are helping with the foot pain, but I think they are messing with my head. I need to go get my work duds on and hit it.
Sorry to hear about your dad Mike and Thomas how about a update on the boys.


----------



## workshop

Date is May 3rd but I will be down there Friday also and camping out. If anyone wants to come Friday, the help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Homelite410

Dad called all is well! At the time of low heart rate he was trying to throw up and the strain caused his heart to slow. They putting him on a 30 day monitor and sending him home tomorrow.


----------



## workshop

Wood is anywhere from 4 inches to 24 inches. The whole time I was there I just used my MS260. Or you could be like Awol and use a Mac 125 with a 4 foot bar and cut 4 logs at once.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Dad called all is well! At the time of low heart rate he was trying to throw up and the strain caused his heart to slow. They putting him on a 30 day monitor and sending him home tomorrow.


Good to hear all is well with your Dad, Mike.


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you guys!


----------



## Hinerman

Mo. Jim said:


> Thomas how about a update on the boys.


 
I got up 3 times last night to check their temperature. It was normal all 3 times---PTL. Just talked to wife, their temperature has been normal all day. Will probably send them to school tomorrow. Thanks for the prayers and support.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

Mike, I'm glad your dad's coming home. 

Mrs. Sam-Tip. (Marcy)


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon folks, 65 and sunshine, slow getting around today, new meds are helping with the foot pain, but I think they are messing with my head. I need to go get my work duds on and hit it.
> Sorry to hear about your dad Mike and Thomas how about a update on the boys.



Score one for the Eisenhower VA hospital?....................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

Excellent on the boys running normal temp. Kids can run temps higher than adults and then get over it in no time.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 5
Hinerman
Diggers_dad
Work saw collector
Workshop


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Did you guys see the knife Don put in the thread? Truly is a beauty.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 5
> Hinerman
> Diggers_dad
> Work saw collector
> Workshop




Charity Cut 5
Hinerman
Diggers_dad
Work saw collector
Workshop
WKEND LUMBERJAK

what time Friday?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I keep running thru my head "keep current wife" or "get really cool knife" over and over so far the answer hasn't came to me.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Charity Cut 5
> Hinerman
> Diggers_dad
> Work saw collector
> Workshop
> WKEND LUMBERJAK
> 
> what time Friday?



I'll probably be down there by 10am, maybe earlier.


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> I keep running thru my head "keep current wife" or "get really cool knife" over and over so far the answer hasn't came to me.



Both, of course....


----------



## diggers_dad

Work Saw Collector said:


> Send directions this way as well.


Don't use Google maps. My Apple map / Siri led me right to the gate.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning guys draggin a little bit after taking my wife to the Casting Crowns concert last night. I made it to bed at 130 back up at 445,I think I need a cup of some Mo Jim coffee!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning guys draggin a little bit after taking my wife to the Casting Crowns concert last night. I made it to bed at 130 back up at 445,I think I need a cup of some Mo Jim coffee!!




Listened to them on the radio I think. I dont think I have had any of Jims Special Blend. But I am definitely in the coffee on #4 or 5.


----------



## Homelite410

It was pretty good with For King and Country and Laura Story! Got my first quart of coffee down so I'm a little better now!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> It was pretty good with For King and Country and Laura Story! Got my first quart of coffee down so I'm a little better now!




Thats funny drinking by the quart not the cup.


----------



## Homelite410

My "cup" holds half a pot!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. Sounds like the coffee is flowing in this part of the country. The boys went to school today Take care and be safe today.


----------



## Lurch2

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Charity Cut 5
> Hinerman
> Diggers_dad
> Work saw collector
> Workshop
> WKEND LUMBERJAK
> Lurch2


----------



## Lurch2

The directions don't include the 1/2 h drive after you get there. 
Big place.


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Coby:* A loop of .404" x 72 drivers fit a 21" Homie bar on a 'C' type (XP-1000).

Scored a bar and chain off evilbay for $4.99 . Except for the rust they were near new. Spent near two hours freeing up the links. (Geezers have the time for that stuff.)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Eric hows the hand?


----------



## Hedgerow

I had a neighbor give me a shindiawa in non running parts..
Yesterday Levi put it back together and believe it or not, it runs.. 
Is it a 48? or a 488??


----------



## GrJfer

Hey guys, I'm a little me here so this question may seem stupid, but what is a charity cut? I have an idea as the name implies, just not sure of the details. Mansfield is about an hour north of me so it may be something I'd like to check out. Thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

GrJfer said:


> Hey guys, I'm a little me here so this question may seem stupid, but what is a charity cut? I have an idea as the name implies, just not sure of the details. Mansfield is about an hour north of me so it may be something I'd like to check out. Thanks.


It's where a bunch of saw nuts getting together to make massive amounts of fire wood for the local charity, so the elderly and disabled folks that burn wood can stay warm in the winter...
You should come to one...


----------



## GrJfer

Thanks. Kinda what I thought it was. Karma/pay it forward all good things.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> It's where a bunch of saw nuts getting together to make massive amounts of fire wood for the local charity, so the elderly and disabled folks that burn wood can stay warm in the winter...
> You should come to one...


Second best thing to a gtg! Sometimes its even more fun than a gtg!


----------



## Oliver1655

I don't believe AWOL will be on hand with tractors for the May 3rd cut. This would be a great time for those with ATVs to bring them to pull the tops out of the woods. If you have a log arch or were planning on building in one, a great opportunity to give it a work out.

The log bucking trailer will be in Iowa & will not be available for this cut. Maybe focus on gathering logs on this cut then the following cut processing the logs??? It takes a while to gather the logs. As Lurch2 stated, this is a very large area, around 1,800 acres we are working at.


----------



## Hedgerow

GrJfer said:


> Thanks. Kinda what I thought it was. Karma/pay it forward all good things.


We actually have a pretty good time at these things too...
Plus, if there are any items you want to check out or run, someone probably has one they can bring...
IE: 
Splitters, saws, misc. log handling tools..
More saws...
Old saws.
Huge saws.
Ported saws...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> We actually have a pretty good time at these things too...
> Plus, if there are any items you want to check out or run, someone probably has one they can bring...
> IE:
> Splitters, saws, misc. log handling tools..
> More saws...
> Old saws.
> Huge saws.
> Ported saws...


 
Just post what u would like to run I am sure some one has it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> I had a neighbor give me a shindiawa in non running parts..
> Yesterday Levi put it back together and believe it or not, it runs..
> Is it a 48? or a 488??
> 
> View attachment 343997
> 
> 
> View attachment 343998


So what is it??
Anyone know these shindiawa's??


----------



## Homelite410

Trailer is coming to Iowa? Oh.... Doe Doug's in may??


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Trailer is coming to Iowa? Oh.... Doe Doug's in may??


Yes.. It will be at the GTG and then left at Doug's place to use at his charity cut..


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> We actually have a pretty good time at these things too...
> Plus, if there are any items you want to check out or run, someone probably has one they can bring...
> IE:
> Splitters, saws, misc. log handling tools..
> More saws...
> Old saws.
> Huge saws.
> Ported saws...


Here a saw
There a saw
Everywhere a saw saw.
Old MacDonald had a saw
EIEIO


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Here a saw
> There a saw
> Everywhere a saw saw.
> Old MacDonald had a saw
> EIEIO


 
Catchy


----------



## Oliver1655

Doug came down for our charity cut April 5th & helped us out while getting ideas for the one they are hosting so some of us are going to return the favor. Besides, we enjoy charity cuts.

So as Hedge stated it will be at the Iowa GTG then folks will have the chance to use the log bucking trailer at the Waukee (Doug & Marcy's) charity cut on May 17th so they can make their own opinions.

Several of us think something along this idea really helps the charity cuts increase their productivity while decreasing stress on the body. Come to Iowa & decide for yourself or later this summer down to Mansfield, MO. You are always welcome!


----------



## Homelite410

We need more logs!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> So what is it??
> Anyone know these shindiawa's??


 Matt you might PM Alderman, he has quite a collection of shindaiwa saws. A good friend of mine sold shindaiwa saws and I don't remember ever seeing a 49, it might be a older saw.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> We need more logs!


more than you realize going by the amount processed at Mansfield.
That was a lot of wood processed for a days work


----------



## Homelite410

Well I meant for the gtg! With splitters for guys to try, fiskars for guy to try, and a processor coming, we may just run out!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hey Mo Jim
Hope the leg and circulation are better today


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> Well I meant for the gtg! With splitters for guys to try, fiskars for guy to try, and a processor coming, we may just run out!


don't forget saws of all colors


----------



## Homelite410

Oh baby. And hopefully my newest born hybrid!


----------



## GrJfer

Okay someone pm me directions and details. I know where Mansfield is so take me from there.


----------



## thinkrtinker

welcome


----------



## Work Saw Collector

GrJfer said:


> Okay someone pm me directions and details. I know where Mansfield is so take me from there.


He will send you a PM next time he is logged on.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> *Coby:* A loop of .404" x 72 drivers fit a 21" Homie bar on a 'C' type (XP-1000).
> 
> Scored a bar and chain off evilbay for $4.99 . Except for the rust they were near new. Spent near two hours freeing up the links. (Geezers have the time for that stuff.)


 i gave myself the shaft....BAD!! i have 2 new loops of .404 78dl .063 but need .058   my bar was warn on the rails but the nose is plenty tight for .058


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i gave myself the shaft....BAD!! i have 2 new loops of .404 78dl .063 but need .058   my bar was warn on the rails but the nose is plenty tight for .058



That bar sounds like it is ready to be dressed. That will help on the driver link fit a little. 

I'll try to get down to Jeff's tomorrow on the loop. IDK if Jim is set up to make loops or has .404 x .058 in bulk.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> So what is it??
> Anyone know these shindiawa's??



So Solly, no speeka da shindiawa-n-eeeez. ..............................................................(Sometimes I just can't help myself.)


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> So Solly, no speeka da shindiawa-n-eeeez. ..............................................................(Sometimes I just can't help myself.)


You no help Carl...


----------



## Mo. Jim

thinkrtinker said:


> Hey Mo Jim
> Hope the leg and circulation are better today


 I got the results from the CT scan today, they said the circulation is sufficient for now. I asked the doctor about my little toe and the pain it causes,bottom line was if it turns black, they will cut it off for me. Okay doc, thanks for your concern. I have a appointment next friday with my regular doctor and if futher treatment is called for she will see to it. If she was single and ole Jim was 20 years younger, I would camp on her doorstep untill she either let me in or had me hauled off in a paddy wagon.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You no help Carl...


 Marc... diggers dad has one, it looks just like the one you have, but its a 488. 48cc anyway,
a good running saw Marc says


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, I sent a PM to Seam from Japan. Hopefully he can give you some info on the Shindaiwa.


----------



## SEAM

Nope, I've never heard of or seen a 48 so far. The 488 is quite common and I would guess the 48 was the 2-digit predecessor of the 488. In the earlier days most pros would choose Stihl or Husqvarna over Japanese equivalents in the around 50 cc class.

She seems to be in nice shape - I would put her on the shelf


----------



## Oliver1655

Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I got the results from the CT scan today, they said the circulation is sufficient for now. I asked the doctor about my little toe and the pain it causes,bottom line was if it turns black, they will cut it off for me. Okay doc, thanks for your concern. I have a appointment next friday with my regular doctor and if futher treatment is called for she will see to it. If she was single and ole Jim was 20 years younger, I would camp on her doorstep untill she either let me in or had me hauled off in a paddy wagon.



You must be feeling better.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> I got the results from the CT scan today, they said the circulation is sufficient for now. I asked the doctor about my little toe and the pain it causes,bottom line was if it turns black, they will cut it off for me. Okay doc, thanks for your concern. I have a appointment next friday with my regular doctor and if futher treatment is called for she will see to it. If she was single and ole Jim was 20 years younger, I would camp on her doorstep untill she either let me in or had me hauled off in a paddy wagon.


If you are looking at the ladies again you must be feeling better


----------



## Hedgerow

SEAM said:


> Nope, I've never heard of or seen a 48 so far. The 488 is quite common and I would guess the 48 was the 2-digit predecessor of the 488. In the earlier days most pros would choose Stihl or Husqvarna over Japanese equivalents in the around 50 cc class.
> 
> She seems to be in nice shape - I would put her on the shelf


Well?? Too late.. Levi has decided it needs to be used, so he's been whipping on it for a couple days now....
Aside from the carb that only has a low circuit adjustment, it runs very good..
Better saw than an 028 IMO...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Better saw than an 028 IMO...



Blasphemy, spam, trolling, .......


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oops double posted.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Blasphemy, spam, trolling, .......


 some times the truth hurts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey lucked out. My source had a length of 80 drivers left to make the 78 dl loop of .404 x .058. (Carlton chipper).

Claims he can get another reel but that remains to be seen.............................................


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Turn the speakers up and let it play. Used to know a stripper that danced to this one every night.  Man I have gotten old.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

One more, if you ever find yourself in a bar in Junction City KS tell the girls I said hi. I think I paid for that place back in the day. LOL


----------



## Oliver1655

Stihl 050 AV. Other than what Bill's & Mike' sites say, who has used one & how long of a bar do YOU think it can take?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

John T has a 051 he comes around every once in a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

They can wear a long bar they just lack the higher rpm of modern saws.


----------



## Oliver1655

Mike's site said 30" max. Any idea if it will oil a 36" bar?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> Mike's site said 30" max. Any idea if it will oil a 36" bar?



I would let John answer that, I know he milled with his but I can't remember what bar was on it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Mike's site said 30" max. Any idea if it will oil a 36" bar?


 John, I knew a logger that a 36" bar was all he run on his 051. That saw has a adjustable oiler.


----------



## Oliver1655

Thanks Jim.

My brother-in-law is at a swap meet & saw one there. I gave him some numbers to use if running or if not. They thought it had a 20" bar. I didn't even try to find out what type of chain is on it. Most used saws I get need a new sprocket anyway. If he is able to pick it up for the price I am offering, I will be wanting to have a 36" bar & will be running .404 .063 chain on it. One of the things I will be getting educated on at the Iowa GTG is chainsaw milling. I don't plan to do a lot of it but do want to have the capability to do it as projects come up. (Outdoor benches, trailer decking, ...)

So now it is wait & see how bad the seller wants to sell. BIL will be checking with seller towards the end of the day when he is more likely to "Make A Deal"


----------



## Homelite410

This one looks fun!


----------



## workshop

Processed 15 loads of firewood today, not quite comparable to last Saturdays 55 loads, but not bad for 4 guys in 5 hours. Very tired and sore right now. The easy chair feels pretty good.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> This one looks fun!


Could have used one of these today. One can only dream.


----------



## Oliver1655

Well they got the saw running but seller wouldn't budge on price so no saw. 

Since I wasn't able to check it out & had no idea what type of price one would bring I was hesitant to go very high. I will be picking brains at the Iowa GTG to get an idea what the older large cc saws are worth & which ones to stay away.


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Well they got the saw running but seller wouldn't budge on price so no saw.
> 
> Since I wasn't able to check it out & had no idea what type of price one would bring I was hesitant to go very high. I will be picking brains at the Iowa GTG to get an idea what the older large cc saws are worth & which ones to stay away.


Interest you in a mall 2mg?


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> I had a neighbor give me a shindiawa in non running parts..
> Yesterday Levi put it back together and believe it or not, it runs..
> Is it a 48? or a 488??
> 
> View attachment 343997
> 
> 
> View attachment 343998


Sorry for the delay Matt, I've been travelling on "business" and haven't been able to get online. That is indeed a 488 Shindaiwa and it is a fantastic little saw. The only downside to it is, as you noticed, no high side adjustment on the carb. I run a .325 18" bar on mine in hardwood with no problems. I prefer the Shinny to the 028 any day, but that's just me. I got mine used about 2, maybe 3 years ago and upgraded to the fully adjustable carb so I could do a MM. The coil failed a few months ago but the Chinese make a good coil for it for about $25 delivered. 

My 488 has the same "48" on the ID tag. I don't know why they did that. If you don't mind buying the Chinese stuff, get a fully adjustable carb, do a MM and I think you'll really like the little saw. It's a professional grade saw with good power and balance. I haven't torn mine down to do any port work 'cause the little saw runs so well as is. Cobey is right, I like mine and ran it at the Charity Cut last time but was having a hard time keeping up with a certain 72cc Jonsered so I switched to my Dol-Kita.

Marc


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Cobey lucked out. My source had a length of 80 drivers left to make the 78 dl loop of .404 x .058. (Carlton chipper).
> 
> Claims he can get another reel but that remains to be seen.............................................


 thanks Carl leave it to me to find the odd bar for that saw... thanks so much.. ill get ya taken care of  I just want to
see that old pig throw some nice chips


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> Well they got the saw running but seller wouldn't budge on price so no saw.
> 
> Since I wasn't able to check it out & had no idea what type of price one would bring I was hesitant to go very high. I will be picking brains at the Iowa GTG to get an idea what the older large cc saws are worth & which ones to stay away.



If your looking for big, older, some milling, long bar saw. 076 can be found worth the money (and Matt is a pro at working on them) but they are real heavy. I have several parts if you find a builder.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I put the 076 on tailgate and back up to the tree I'm cutting to unload it. Did I say they are heavy? LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

73 today 43 tomorrow WTH?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> 73 today 43 tomorrow WTH?


 Morning Stephen, how about rain turning to Snow here tonight.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, waiting for the coffee to brew........


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas, waiting for the coffee to brew........


 Morning Mikey, you must have slept in this morning,14 days and counting.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Mikey, you must have slept in this morning,14 days and counting.


Shhhhhhhhhh don't remind me! Got Lotta to get done tween now and then!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody, just about done with my 1 cup of coffee for the day. What to do? Supposed to rain, so I'm not going to work on the fence. Hmmm. Maybe I'll check out that 042 I got from Diggers_dad.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> Sorry for the delay Matt, I've been travelling on "business" and haven't been able to get online. That is indeed a 488 Shindaiwa and it is a fantastic little saw. The only downside to it is, as you noticed, no high side adjustment on the carb. I run a .325 18" bar on mine in hardwood with no problems. I prefer the Shinny to the 028 any day, but that's just me. I got mine used about 2, maybe 3 years ago and upgraded to the fully adjustable carb so I could do a MM. The coil failed a few months ago but the Chinese make a good coil for it for about $25 delivered.
> 
> My 488 has the same "48" on the ID tag. I don't know why they did that. If you don't mind buying the Chinese stuff, get a fully adjustable carb, do a MM and I think you'll really like the little saw. It's a professional grade saw with good power and balance. I haven't torn mine down to do any port work 'cause the little saw runs so well as is. Cobey is right, I like mine and ran it at the Charity Cut last time but was having a hard time keeping up with a certain 72cc Jonsered so I switched to my Dol-Kita.
> 
> Marc


Thanks for the info Mark..
A. I see it has not only a coil, but some other type of Cdi box also..??
B. Levi already put an extra 3/4" opening in the can...
Good news is, we are having no trouble delivering ample fuel an it hauls the mail for 48cc...
We've ditched the .325 7 pin for a 3/8 7, and are gonna put 3/8 LP and a Poulan bar on it..
Should be interesting...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Every one . 
Got a little rain this morning.  Weather is in for a rollercoaster ride.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi kenneth, I gonna hibernate in the garage and get my engine transplant done today!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Has it got crappy there yet?
I know you have mentioned it before but how big of engine is going in the saw.


----------



## Homelite410

I was actually talking about my mower but squeak 2 is a 272 top end in a 2145 chassis.


----------



## Lurch2

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Eric hows the hand?



Finger is broke but it's below the knuckle. No long term damage just gotta quit banging it on chit.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hibernating in the shop sounds good to me... 
I think Cobey has a chain that needs some special attention this afternoon...

Dumped the first load of wood with the dump truck experiment yesterday..
Seemed to work fine...
Now for tail lights and a hitch and an inspection..


----------



## Homelite410

No tail lights makes life interesting!


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 5, May 3rd, location has been changed. It will be just outside Nixa and a very easy spot to get to. The state is straightening out a section of CC hwy and has piled all the trees on the land owners property, so it needs to be got out of there. I'll pm everybody address and directions later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like south west Mo. is getting some rain


----------



## Homelite410

Iowa sure is too!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 5, May 3rd, location has been changed. It will be just outside Nixa and a very easy spot to get to. The state is straightening out a section of CC hwy and has piled all the trees on the land owners property, so it needs to be got out of there. I'll pm everybody address and directions later.



Going to need the Kubota RTV again?


----------



## Mo. Jim

It's been raining off and on since last night, the ditch out front has standing water in it, it takes about 3" to do that. I need to go out and start a fire afterwhile, it' supposed to get down around freezing tonight.


----------



## Homelite410

I do believe it'll rain all night!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> I do believe it'll rain all night!


Coming this way as well.


----------



## workshop

Mean looking stuff to the south/southwest.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Going to need the Kubota RTV again?


After thinking about it, it would come in handy. The wood is in open pasture but strung out 200-300 yards, so could still use it to ferry wood to splitters. When we were there yesterday we saw some of the trunks might be good for saw logs to the owner. I don't think she knows that is an option to her, so we will see if she wants to try and sell some. If not, be ready for some BIG bar stuff. One is a good 3 foot through.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> After thinking about it, it would come in handy. The wood is in open pasture but strung out 200-300 yards, so could still use it to ferry wood to splitters. When we were there yesterday we saw some of the trunks might be good for saw logs to the owner. I don't think she knows that is an option to her, so we will see if she wants to try and sell some. If not, be ready for some BIG bar stuff. One is a good 3 foot through.


Then we better break out the heavy noodling machinery... Don't you guys be giving me a bunch of 30" rounds to split when we got every saw known to man...
I can bring a 36" heavy hitter...


----------



## Hedgerow

On another note...
Cobey just left here with the fastest chain around... 
Be afraid...
Be very afraid....


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> On another note...
> Cobey just left here with the fastest chain around...
> Be afraid...
> Be very afraid....


 I need a fast chain too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I need a fast chain too.


I got one for ya Jim...
Jus hangin on a hook...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> On another note...
> Cobey just left here with the fastest chain around...
> Be afraid...
> Be very afraid....


 now if the saw was good as the chain........  thanks for the help... gonna try to start another chain tomorrow


----------



## Oliver1655

If the logs are coming from a fence row, saw mill won't want them. It is not worth the chance of hitting metal & messing up the saw blades.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning folks..... 28 and 35 mph winds here! Guess I won't be mowing this week! Have a good day all!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning folks..... 28 and 35 mph winds here! Guess I won't be mowing this week! Have a good day all!!


Just went out to get some wood and start a fire in the stove...
Got chilly...
I think canada left its door open again...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning folks..... 28 and 35 mph winds here! Guess I won't be mowing this week! Have a good day all!!


 
It's up to 32 here, don't know about the wind,haven't been out this morning. I think the gardens might have taken a hit last night.


----------



## Hedgerow

Any more, I hold off on planting till almost the end of April..
Been burned a few times in the last five years with late frosts...


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think the corn planting will be delayed some........................24 predicted for Tuesday nights low.

Got our taxes done. Just print and mail the return. I'll be in a long line at the post office late today or tormorrow.

Edit: Now it's freakin' snowing....................


----------



## Oliver1655

Looks like a wet week for sure.

Hedge, where are the photos of the test run on your "dump" truck?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Then we better break out the heavy noodling machinery... Don't you guys be giving me a bunch of 30" rounds to split when we got every saw known to man...
> I can bring a 36" heavy hitter...


I have a Stump broke Jonsered that needs some running.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Thanks for the info Mark..
> A. I see it has not only a coil, but some other type of Cdi box also..??
> B. Levi already put an extra 3/4" opening in the can...
> Good news is, we are having no trouble delivering ample fuel an it hauls the mail for 48cc...
> We've ditched the .325 7 pin for a 3/8 7, and are gonna put 3/8 LP and a Poulan bar on it..
> Should be interesting...



There coil is a two piece design. I've seen similar stuff on old Pioneers and a couple of other saws. What I normally call the coil (part next to the flywheel) they call an "exciter coil" and the part under the air filter cover they call the "ignition". Mine started to backfire in the cut and die, so I ordered the Chinese replacement which worked just fine. 

I thought about opening the muffler on mine without the adjustable carb, but ultimately decided to go the safe route just 'cause I'm that way. I also thought about switching it to 3/8 LP but decided to stay with the factory .325 so I could run chisel cutters. 

I think you'll like the little saw. They're solid and reliable.

DD


----------



## Mo. Jim

diggers_dad said:


> There coil is a two piece design. I've seen similar stuff on old Pioneers and a couple of other saws. What I normally call the coil (part next to the flywheel) they call an "exciter coil" and the part under the air filter cover they call the "ignition". Mine started to backfire in the cut and die, so I ordered the Chinese replacement which worked just fine.
> 
> I thought about opening the muffler on mine without the adjustable carb, but ultimately decided to go the safe route just 'cause I'm that way. I also thought about switching it to 3/8 LP but decided to stay with the factory .325 so I could run chisel cutters.
> 
> I think you'll like the little saw. They're solid and reliable.
> 
> DD


 Marc where did you find your coil, do you have a link? I have 2 757's that are missing the ignition coils.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Marc where did you find your coil, do you have a link? I have 2 757's that are missing the ignition coils.



Jim: Are there any saws you don't have? ..................................................LOL


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Marc where did you find your coil, do you have a link? I have 2 757's that are missing the ignition coils.



http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...a+coil&_nkw=shindaiwa+coil&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I got mine on the bay. Don't know if they have any for the 757's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: Are there any saws you don't have? ..................................................LOL


 he don't have a jonsered 111s


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Looks like a wet week for sure.
> 
> Hedge, where are the photos of the test run on your "dump" truck?


Don't have any.... But maybe this weekend??



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have a Stump broke Jonsered that needs some running.


I think that would be very handy...

Bring lots of gas!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Don't have any.... But maybe this weekend??
> 
> 
> I think that would be very handy...
> 
> Bring lots of gas!!!


 And hearing protection....


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: Are there any saws you don't have? ..................................................LOL


I Bet he don't have a kms4!


----------



## diggers_dad

Where'd everybody go? This thread was at the bottom of the page headed for page 2!!!!!

BUMP


----------



## Homelite410

We be workin, any of you good with Chevy s-10 2.2L please pm me!!!!!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> We be workin, any of you good with Chevy s-10 2.2L please pm me!!!!!


 ill keep an eye out for one


----------



## cobey

been fixing some rocked chains for a buddy at work.... that will pay for more diamond stones or files


----------



## Oliver1655

The alerts haven't been very consistent lately or I just don't understand why they would quit notifying me on a thread I had been getting notifications on in the past.

Around noon we had a 30-45 minute period of fairly large snow flakes but the ground was wet & warm enough nothing stuck. AMEN!

Homelite, I have a sister who works at a salvage yard. What were you needing? If they have it I could bring it to the GTG for you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Don't have any.... But maybe this weekend??
> 
> 
> I think that would be very handy...
> 
> Bring lots of gas!!!


2 or 5 gallon????


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 2 or 5 gallon????


Go 5!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Go 5!!!


I always mix mine 5 at a time.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I always mix mine 5 at a time.


 

Just mixed 5 Saturday. We will see how much is left in a couple weeks. Looks like the 2094 and the 6100 are the saws of choice.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just mixed 5 Saturday. We will see how much is left in a couple weeks. Looks like the 2094 and the 6100 are the saws of choice.


I know I bringing more than last time, we ran out of sharp saws. I don't like to sharpen when I'm cutting, just drop the dull one pick up a sharp one.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> I know I bringing more than last time, we ran out of sharp saws. I don't like to sharpen when I'm cutting, just drop the dull one pick up a sharp one.


Amen to that!


----------



## Homelite410

Workshop helped me out! I can't get the truck to come up to operating temp!


----------



## Hedgerow

Then don't let me or Lewis run them, or it's rock killin time!!
Or trailer whackin time...


----------



## cobey




----------



## thinkrtinker

. dgerow said:


> Then don't let me or Lewis run them, or it's rock killin time!!
> Or trailer whackin time...



Hey Hey did not whack the trailer
Of course, did not get up on the trailer!!!!

Now rock killin, NO NEED FOR INSTRUCTIONS
i am good at that.


----------



## Oliver1655

"Then don't let me or Lewis run them, or it's rock killin time!!
Or trailer whackin time..." 

Stuff happens! 

I mix 5 gallons at a time as well. Never know what was in the fuel lines of the pump from the person using it before me so I run 3-4 gallons of the "ethanol free" into the vehicle's tank first then fill the gas cans.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Jim. It didn't get quite as cold as they predicted here, only 34°F.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning Jim. It didn't get quite as cold as they predicted here, only 34°F.



26 here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Heavy frost in Joplin and 25 good morning all


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning folks, got the 26 on the mower all dine last night and oh my goodness we got power now!! From a tired opposed 18 to a nib 26hp v twin wow we can now now!! Hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, it's almost afternoon, slept in this morning, first night in weeks. I think my toe is finally starting to heal, the next few days will tell. I don't know how cold it got last night, but my daffodills are looking kind of puny.
12 days and counting untill the GTG, 9 for me, going North the 24th to meet up with HomeLite410, Lord Willing and The Crick don't rise. Have a good one


----------



## Homelite410

Cricks rose round here for a bit! 4" rain on Sunday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, it's almost afternoon, slept in this morning, first night in weeks. I think my toe is finally starting to heal, the next few days will tell. I don't know how cold it got last night, but my daffodills are looking kind of puny.
> 12 days and counting untill the GTG, 9 for me, going North the 24th to meet up with HomeLite410, Lord Willing and The Crick don't rise. Have a good one



Good new bub!

Our daffodills are sad looking also.

Hit a BIN on evilbay. Soon have a Poulan 2400 in Craftsman gray to tinker up.


----------



## Hedgerow

I just agreed to pick up an 028 super for the KY build off from c list..
Hope the jug is ok...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I just agreed to pick up an 028 super for the KY build off from c list..
> Hope the jug is ok...


I have one of those I got from Jim, I like it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have one of those I got from Jim, I like it.


I only want it for the jug... Rest is not so super... But who knows how much poop we can wring out of it!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

what size buildoff rules?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I only want it for the jug... Rest is not so super... But who knows how much poop we can wring out of it!!!


If you get in a bind I know a guy with a super you can borrow any time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> what size buildoff rules?


Just an 028 build off...
gas saw with muffler...
Whatever 028 ya want I assumed..??
Thus, my desire to at least start with the super!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> If you get in a bind I know a guy with a super you can borrow any time.


Right now, I think all I'll be looking for is a rear handle that ain't broked..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Right now, I think all I'll be looking for is a rear handle that ain't broked..


I got that too.

Jim sent a extra tank/handle with this saw.


----------



## Homelite410

Ky dates there hedge?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Ky dates there hedge?


Not set yet... Fall..


----------



## Homelite410

Grrrrr


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I got that too.
> 
> Jim sent a extra tank/handle with this saw.


WooHoo!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening folks. started of a little on the cool side turned into quit a nice day.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Evening folks. started of a little on the cool side turned into quit a nice day.


It is a beautiful day here in Iowa 41 and not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have a 028 super and extra parts if someone wants to build one, but doesn't want to buy one. Thats with the understanding that I retain ownership.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I have a 028 super and extra parts if someone wants to build one, but doesn't want to buy one. Thats with the understanding that I retain ownership.



'Build' as in ported, polished, cammed and crome head nuts?................................................... 

Not patched back together like the 'driver do it.....................................


----------



## workshop

I'd put one back together for ya, Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I have a 028 super and extra parts if someone wants to build one, but doesn't want to buy one. Thats with the understanding that I retain ownership.


If my super don't pan out, I may take you up on that ...
I got an 028 to "improve".. But it ain't a super...


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> 'Build' as in ported, polished, cammed and crome head nuts?...................................................
> 
> Not patched back together like the 'driver do it.....................................


 btw...got the chain.... sending ya payment  thanks it made it cut faster and less dusty


----------



## 67L36Driver

Postal clerk wern't foolin' when she said it would 'be there tomorrow'.


----------



## cobey

yep thanks again........ still want to try a bigger drive sprocket


----------



## Homelite410

Morning guys! Sounds windy and chilly this am, I hope you have a blessd day today!


----------



## diggers_dad

Cool and clear here. A good morning for strong coffee. 

Wait, ANY morning is a good morning for strong coffee. 

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

All this talk about building a junk saw


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All this talk about building a junk saw


Ooh ooh ha ha,I wanted to say that SO SO bad but you beat me to it Kenneth!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Ooh ooh ha ha,I wanted to say that SO SO bad but you beat me to it Kenneth!!!!!


 I love my 028's, so you guys can osculate my posterior.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> All this talk about building a junk saw


Yes... They could call it a turd polishing build off...
Though I have seen the Virginia boys build them with good success, so there must be some potential in there somewhere...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I love my 028's, so you guys can osculate my posterior.


 haha


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... They could call it a turd polishing build off...
> Though I have seen the Virginia boys build them with good success, so there must be some potential in there somewhere...



Don't matter what anybody says, an 028 is a good, solid saw. The fact that they're still around and being used today is testament to that. Compared to some of today's saws they are heavy and overbuilt but in their day they were Ferrari's. I ain't even a die-hard Stihl fan but I like the 028.

DD


----------



## mdavlee

I might have to get in on this build off. What size wood they plan on testing in?


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> Don't matter what anybody says, an 028 is a good, solid saw. The fact that they're still around and being used today is testament to that. Compared to some of today's saws they are heavy and overbuilt but in their day they were Ferrari's. I ain't even a die-hard Stihl fan but I like the 028.
> 
> DD


 hey marc sent pay for the saws today


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> hey marc sent pay for the saws today



Thanks Cobey! If you'd have been quiet I'd probably have forgotten.  My memory ain't holding up any better than the rest of me.

Hope you enjoy the saws. I hear that 2800 will really wake up with a little port work. opcorn:

DD


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> hey marc sent pay for the saws today



Ummmmmmmmmmmm.............................................How many saws you got by now?

Past your quota I would expect.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I might have to get in on this build off. What size wood they plan on testing in?


Not sure yet. We'll have to pose that question on the thread. Might be good to know.. I think they were talking 20" bars...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man "that thread" is so far out of whack I'm afraid to post in it. LOL


----------



## Homelite410

Just got in and I want to thank my neighbor for the use of his bad a$$ 325 Deere skid loader and Mr. Ford for 4:10 gears!! I'll get pics tomorrow!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm.............................................How many saws you got by now?
> 
> Past your quota I would expect.


 I would say past my quota.... check out my sig in the ...other place


----------



## cobey

hi Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whats up Cobey sounds like you been hanging out with the chain master of Carthage.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 5
Work saw collector
Hedgerow
Diggers dad
Hinerman
Lurch2
Wkend Lumberjack
GrJfer

If I forgot someone, please add your name to the list and I'll send directions.
Thanks guys,
Steve


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats up Cobey sounds like you been hanging out with the chain master of Carthage.


 he puts up with me, im learning alot lately! Matts the best!! also I got a guy that may set me up with chain rolls, spinner, and grinder....IDK he wants me to make chains for all there stihls all run (.063 .325)
been fixing chains until my hands are sore for him and his buddys... he said he never see's chains that cut like new when sharpened


----------



## Homelite410

Found a new gtg t Shirt logo. What y'all think?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man "that thread" is so far out of whack I'm afraid to post in it. LOL


Gonna need that tank and handle stephen!!! This one is busted up bad!!
Hey, are 028 supers supposed to have 185 pounds of compression..???
.035 squish right now...


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 5
> Work saw collector
> Hedgerow
> Diggers dad
> Hinerman
> Lurch2
> Wkend Lumberjack
> GrJfer
> 
> If I forgot someone, please add your name to the list and I'll send directions.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve


 cobey.... I hope


----------



## cobey

has any of you on here messed with a muffler mod on a 024?
I have heard that it wont make much difference, I dont want to mess
up the muffler


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna need that tank and handle stephen!!! This one is busted up bad!!
> Hey, are 028 supers supposed to have 185 pounds of compression..???
> .035 squish right now...



That sounds high for as loose as it is but I ain't a Professional.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning sounds like a nice day ahead. We need more smiley's.


----------



## Oliver1655




----------



## Lurch2

That smiley needs a bullet hole.


----------



## Homelite410

Lurch2 said:


> That smiley needs a bullet hole.


Run out of coffee did we?? Or cigaretts?


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> Run out of coffee did we?? Or cigaretts?



I'm with Eric on this one. Too much happy too early for me. I was half-blinded by the bright yellow....

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna need that tank and handle stephen!!! This one is busted up bad!!
> Hey, are 028 supers supposed to have 185 pounds of compression..???
> .035 squish right now...



185! What a great place to start with that much squish. That should be impressive.


----------



## Hedgerow

There's still machine marking on the intake side of the skirt... 
But looks like they took a bat to it...
Just never ran it much.. 
Oil pump is suspect and leaks like a sieve..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> There's still machine marking on the intake side of the skirt...
> But looks like they took a bat to it...
> Just never ran it much..
> Oil pump is suspect and leaks like a sieve..



I'll go lay hands on that tank here in a minute.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> There's still machine marking on the intake side of the skirt...
> But looks like they took a bat to it...
> Just never ran it much..
> Oil pump is suspect and leaks like a sieve..


 
Matt, I can bring you one next week at the GTG, if you need one.


----------



## sunfish

Matt, starting with 185psi, you should do very well...

I can't think of anything more exciting than a 028 build off!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt, I can bring you one next week at the GTG, if you need one.


Stephen has one I'm gonna pick up Sunday Jim.. 
Who knows, if I hustle, I may be able to run the thing in Iowa...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, starting with 185psi, you should do very well...
> 
> I can't think of anything more exciting than a 028 build off!


It's probably all the carbon in the combustion chamber...
The guy had the carb settings all jacked up...


----------



## Oliver1655

Don I saw the picture of the knife you donated for the fund raiser. A true work of art!


----------



## sunfish

Oliver1655 said:


> Don I saw the picture of the knife you donated for the fund raiser. A true work of art!


Thank you!


----------



## workshop

TE="cobey, post: 4783463, member: 97179"]cobey.... I hope[/QUOTE]

Do you need directions?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Don I saw the picture of the knife you donated for the fund raiser. A true work of art!


Randy dun out bid me on it already...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Don I saw the picture of the knife you donated for the fund raiser. A true work of art!



Link?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Link?



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/landrum-family-charity-auction-2.255993/


----------



## 67L36Driver

Found it............................... Day-Yummmmm..........................

http://s243.photobucket.com/user/fishheadbug/media/asknife1_zpsb6ba7c5d.jpg.html


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> TE="cobey, post: 4783463, member: 97179"]cobey.... I hope


 
Do you need directions?[/QUOTE] I will call you closer to time


----------



## diggers_dad

Time's gettin' closer and I don't have my saws sharpened from the last cut. Dang!

DD


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Time's gettin' closer and I don't have my saws sharpened from the last cut. Dang!
> 
> DD


Don't feel bad, I tried to do a quick sharpening on mine. Lousy job. Now I have to start all over again.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Don't feel bad, I tried to do a quick sharpening on mine. Lousy job. Now I have to start all over again.



I hear ya. It seems every time I rush a job it gets botched. Fortunately, I'm not able to rush as much as I used to.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm looking forward picking folks brains next weekend. Square filing, milling, saw options for milling, ...

I'm drooling already.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning! Anybody have thoughts or comments on an Efco 8200? I just picked up one that needs a bit of work, was thinking about adding an 82cc saw to the stable.

DD


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Morning! Anybody have thoughts or comments on an Efco 8200? I just picked up one that needs a bit of work, was thinking about adding an 82cc saw to the stable.
> 
> DD


Been looking for a bigger saw. You suck!  But then, I've got too many that need work also. I'd better concentrate on those first.


----------



## Homelite410

look what I found at the pickin hole today!


----------



## workshop

That's really cool.


----------



## Homelite410

It could be yours


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> Morning! Anybody have thoughts or comments on an Efco 8200? I just picked up one that needs a bit of work, was thinking about adding an 82cc saw to the stable.
> 
> DD


I have the Olympic/efco 681 not bad lots of torque I don't think it runs with my Makita bb. they are a very well built. Have not had my hands on the 8200.


----------



## Oliver1655

That sign would have Guido Salvage drooling!


----------



## sunfish

I'd hang that sign in my shop!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> look what I found at the pickin hole today!


 If you don't need a arm and a leg I want that.


----------



## Homelite410

You'll see it Friday.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Been looking for a bigger saw. You suck!  But then, I've got too many that need work also. I'd better concentrate on those first.



Well, we can add this one to your tab. I don't have a whole lot in it, considering what it needs. After I got finished checking everything out it seems to need about $100 in parts (mostly covers), maybe a tank but not sure on that yet. Saw has less than 10 hours on it. It was dropped out of a tractor bucket, and IIRC the story was the owner forgot about putting it in there and dumped the bucket while he was moving between fields on the road. Piston still has machine marks. I'll bet it's not even fully broke in just yet. Just think of the fun you could have with a 30" bar on that 82 cc beast!!!


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Well, we can add this one to your tab. I don't have a whole lot in it, considering what it needs. After I got finished checking everything out it seems to need about $100 in parts (mostly covers), maybe a tank but not sure on that yet. Saw has less than 10 hours on it. It was dropped out of a tractor bucket, and IIRC the story was the owner forgot about putting it in there and dumped the bucket while he was moving between fields on the road. Piston still has machine marks. I'll bet it's not even fully broke in just yet. Just think of the fun you could have with a 30" bar on that 82 cc beast!!!



Hmmmmm, halfta think on that. Which could take a while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Hmmmmm, halfta think on that. Which could take a while.


What now you are on the cad wagon. You been going to cad's anonymous haven't you.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What now you are on the cad wagon. You been going to cad's anonymous haven't you.



Shhhhh. Tactics. I saw it on that new TV show the other night.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Hmmmmm, halfta think on that. Which could take a while.



I may have it running before the cut May 3rd. A little iffy but it's a definite possibility. Already had a guy call about it. He said "The guy from the saw shop said you might have a running 80+ cc saw in a week or two. If you wanna sell it let me know, I've been looking for one that size for about a year."

It's either feast or famine. 

DD


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Been looking for a bigger saw. You suck!  But then, I've got too many that need work also. I'd better concentrate on those first.


 How about a Poulan 655 BP.


----------



## workshop

As much as I'd like to have a bigger saw, putting food on the table and keeping the lights on is more important. If you can make good money turning it locally, no problem here buddy.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> How about a Poulan 655 BP.


You KNOW what I think of that one Jim! If I could swing it, I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> How about a Poulan 655 BP.


Dang. Just when I was feeling good about a saw score, you gotta come in and ruin it. 

DD


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> You KNOW what I think of that one Jim! If I could swing it, I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


 I have been keeping a eye out for another one Steve, but they are scarce. Mabey we will get lucky this year and find you one that won't break the bank.


----------



## Mo. Jim

diggers_dad said:


> Dang. Just when I was feeling good about a saw score, you gotta come in and ruin it.
> 
> DD


 Marc I was just messing with Steve, he is in love with my 655, but so am I.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Marc I was just messing with Steve, he is in love with my 655, but so am I.



Me three!!! That saw is on my "someday I'll have one" list. Classic lines and real style. That there is a SAW. 

DD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I have been keeping a eye out for another one Steve, but they are scarce. Mabey we will get lucky this year and find you one that won't break the bank.


Big dogs are out there and you never know when they will find you.
Mine showed up on my driveway. All I could tell was that it was big and maybe a Poulan.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl you know what they say about picures.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl you know what they say about picures.opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


 they say cobey never posts any, cause he dont have a camara... but he sends phone pics all over the country


----------



## 67L36Driver

My Poulan 'Whatzit'. Or, maybe it is a 'Pou...'




Not for nothing do he have a 'D' handle.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Starting drill for the 655BP

Turn switch off.
Set compressing release.
Set choke.
Pull over smartly.
Set compression release.
Pull over smartly.
Set choke at 1/2.
Turn switch on.
Set compression release.
_Start prayer._
Pull over smartly.
Wait a week till your hand heals to try again.

Same drill for the Homie XP-1000 except no compression release.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Starting drill for the 655BP
> 
> Turn switch off.
> Set compressing release.
> Set choke.
> Pull over smartly.
> Set compression release.
> Pull over smartly.
> Set choke at 1/2.
> Turn switch on.
> Set compression release.
> _Start prayer._
> Pull over smartly.
> Wait a week till your hand heals to try again.
> 
> Same drill for the Homie XP-1000 except no compression release.



My XP-1020 used to try to suck my arm into the recoil housing until I replaced the condenser. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Takin' the hip rehab on a test drive today.


----------



## thinkrtinker

sawnami said:


> Takin' the hip rehab on a test drive today.


Good luck with the hip
Always feels nice to run something after a repair


----------



## thinkrtinker

Glad your starting with some small rounds and saw


----------



## Oliver1655

58°F & expected to be in the mid-upper 70's this afternoon. Looks like great weather for next weeks Iowa GTG!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Takin' the hip rehab on a test drive today.




Steve those little things . PFFFF


----------



## Homelite410

my view for the day!


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Starting drill for the 655BP
> 
> Turn switch off.
> Set compressing release.
> Set choke.
> Pull over smartly.
> Set compression release.
> Pull over smartly.
> Set choke at 1/2.
> Turn switch on.
> Set compression release.
> _Start prayer._
> Pull over smartly.
> Wait a week till your hand heals to try again.





Drool. I want one.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> my view for the day!


So that's how they make toothpicks!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, it's going to be a nice day here in NW Mo., even with those pesky winds, gusting to 30 mph. On my third cup of coffee and about ready to go do something, even if it's wrong.
I pulled a Echo 1001 out of my stash yesterday to check out, got it to start on it's own, but it won't stay running. I run some sea foam through it and let it set overnight. Will check it out afterwhile and see if it will run, but I suspect I will be doing a carb job. Have a good one and I hope to see some of you at the GTG Saturday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

B.I.L. and I sat on a MO. river bank yesterday afternoon and drowned worms. Didn't catch much but the weather made the day priceless.

Hope to do it again Tuesday.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Drool. I want one.


+1


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon, no joy with the big Echo, going to have to do a carb job. It's going to Iowa anyway, I'll work on it there. I have been out cutting mulberry out of my back fence line, these things are half brush. Later Jim


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt do you need a top cover? Nice one just dirty been under shelf for years.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt how much room you got gong to Iowa? I got parts for you and Jim. Couple 08 parts saws (can't remember the members name that run the 08's) I also got a Partner for Kenneth if you got lots of room, it can stay at your house till the charity cut.

The P62 was just in the shot as a photo opp. But you can take it too.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stephen if Matt doesn't need that 028 cover, I could use it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Stephen if Matt doesn't need that 028 cover, I could use it.


Ok no problem.


----------



## Oliver1655

Oliver1655 runs the 08s.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Oliver1655 runs the 08s.
> 
> Thanks!!!


 Heaviest top handle I have ever run, tough to one hand though.  I have a couple of them, can't remember the last time I run them. I really like my S10's with the rear handle better.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning boyz happy easter!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Beautiful day in paradise.
Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Kenneth


----------



## Homelite410

thinkrtinker said:


> Morning Kenneth


Yes exactly! You guys sure do brighten my day on a daily basis! Thank you all!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning boys and Jim . we need a coffee smiley. Looks to be a great Easter day.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning boys and Jim . we need a coffee smiley. Looks to be a great Easter day.


 It is super nice out this morning...
Have a great Easter all...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt how much room you got gong to Iowa? I got parts for you and Jim. Couple 08 parts saws (can't remember the members name that run the 08's) I also got a Partner for Kenneth if you got lots of room, it can stay at your house till the charity cut.
> 
> The P62 was just in the shot as a photo opp. But you can take it too.


Not a ton of room, but we can fit some stuff. We can always fit some stuff!!


----------



## Oliver1655

I actually like the ergonomics of the top handle saws better as well as when cutting in tight corners or close to the ground, the rear handles get in my way.

I would like a rear handle S10 just for the fun of comparing them.


----------



## workshop

Good morning everyone. Such a nice day, sitting here counting my blessings. I find the majority of them are right here. Thank you everybody for being a part of my life.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sawnami how did the hip hold up.


----------



## Hinerman

Good afternoon everybody. Happy Easter. He is risen!

About time to go eat. Probably won't hear from me again until tomorrow. Carry on....


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> Good afternoon everybody. Happy Easter. He is risen!
> 
> About time to go eat. Probably won't hear from me again until tomorrow. Carry on....


Happy Easter praise God for the resurrection! There is no hope for mankind aside from that miracle!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

New addition to the stable today. Mall 12A. Haven't had a chance to check it out, been watching it for a couple of weeks. SIL said go get it, happy early Father's Day.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sawnami how did the hip hold up.



Did well. Rolled some pretty big rounds up into the trailer without any issues. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> View attachment 345589
> View attachment 345590
> 
> New addition to the stable today. Mall 12A. Haven't had a chance to check it out, been watching it for a couple of weeks. SIL said go get it, happy early Father's Day.



Looks good! I pondered that one also. Hope to see it running. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> View attachment 345589
> View attachment 345590
> 
> New addition to the stable today. Mall 12A. Haven't had a chance to check it out, been watching it for a couple of weeks. SIL said go get it, happy early Father's Day.


If you need any parts I have one in a bucket parts Heck I will bring it and its yours in May. The piston has a broken skirt Never ever drop a piston on concrete.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If you need any parts I have one in a bucket parts Heck I will bring it and its yours in May. The piston has a broken skirt Never ever drop a piston on concrete.


Parts would be very much appreciated. The old girl is missing a couple of things and its stuck, but not for long. Never had a stuck one defeat me yet. Just takes patience and penetrating oil. And I'm very good at patience, and lots of oil.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sounds good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> View attachment 345589
> View attachment 345590
> 
> New addition to the stable today. Mall 12A. Haven't had a chance to check it out, been watching it for a couple of weeks. SIL said go get it, happy early Father's Day.



Post that pup in the Remington thread.

I have a 26" Mall Tool Co. bar for that. It came on a Mac 250 with a new loop of 1/2" Mac Pintail chain. Yikes! 

Chain went to live in Indiana. You can have the bar for very, very little or trade stuff.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> View attachment 345589
> View attachment 345590
> 
> New addition to the stable today. Mall 12A. Haven't had a chance to check it out, been watching it for a couple of weeks. SIL said go get it, happy early Father's Day.


I have a 2mg that you need!


----------



## Oliver1655

Good morning all! 61° and wet. Looks like it will be raining most of the day. Weather seems to have changed some for the next weekend. Praying the rain holds off for the GTG.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning everyone I was up till 1 a_m working on squeak 2 last night! I am a Lil tired... Have a good day!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tomorrow looks good for some Missouri river bank time..................................................


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Had a nice visit with Mat last night, time always does by so fast when members get face to face.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 5
> Work saw collector
> Hedgerow
> Diggers dad
> Hinerman
> Lurch2
> Wkend Lumberjack
> GrJfer
> 
> If I forgot someone, please add your name to the list and I'll send directions.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve




Is this the most current list? I am looking forward to the charity cut.

Edit: Map shows 3 hours for me.


----------



## Oliver1655

I will be able to make it after all. I lost some tread on a splitter tire just before I got to the last charity cut & so I left the splitter on site. I can combine a recovery trip with another cut. Then after the Waukee, IA cut on the 17th of May, I will have to take a break from cuts for a few months to focus on the honey do list. 

After the may 17th, I can probably station the log bucking trailer down where we had the last charity cut for the rest of the summer if folks think it will be helpful. Workshop, would you like to take it back with you?


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Had a nice visit with Mat last night, time always does by so fast when members get face to face.



much too fast
morning Steven


----------



## Hinerman

Charity Cut 5
Work saw collector
Hedgerow
Diggers dad
Hinerman & Sam + (Paul and son Kooper) + (Shane & 3 sons) + Kubota RTV
Lurch2
Wkend Lumberjack
GrJfer
Oliver 1655

Morning everybody. Hope you all had a good Easter. Carry on....


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> I will be able to make it after all. I lost some tread on a splitter tire just before I got to the last charity cut & so I left the splitter on site. I can combine a recovery trip with another cut. Then after the Waukee, IA cut on the 17th of May, I will have to take a break from cuts for a few months to focus on the honey do list.
> 
> After the may 17th, I can probably station the log bucking trailer down where we had the last charity cut for the rest of the summer if folks think it will be helpful. Workshop, would you like to take it back with you?


Let me know when you are coming to get it. Both entrances are currently closed and locked.


----------



## workshop

After the May Charity cuts I am planning on taking a break for the summer, unless the county keeps bringing stuff. I don't know about you guys but I hate cutting when it's hot out. I can dress warm for cold weather but can only take off so much and still stay legal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> After the May Charity cuts I am planning on taking a break for the summer, unless the county keeps bringing stuff. I don't know about you guys but I hate cutting when it's hot out. I can dress warm for cold weather but can only take off so much and still stay legal.


I cut more in the summer than winter, but it is slow going above 90deg.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> After the May Charity cuts I am planning on taking a break for the summer, unless the county keeps bringing stuff. I don't know about you guys but I hate cutting when it's hot out. I can dress warm for cold weather but can only take off so much and still stay legal.


 
+1. I almost passed out twice last summer. Caused me to purchase a hydraulic splitter and really slow down in the summer. With that said, if you have wood to cut and split, I will be there if I can


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I cut more in the summer than winter, but it is slow going above 90deg.


Me too... Just go till ya run outta water...

I just like this pic... That's a lot of BTU's right there...!!




And yes...
I am enjoying the new toy!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt is Chucker going to Iowa? If so tell him I said cooter says hay.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt is Chucker going to Iowa? If so tell him I said cooter says hay.


Will do if he makes it!!
Right now he's whining about being a prisoner of the water park up there or something like that...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Me too... Just go till ya run outta water...
> 
> I just like this pic... That's a lot of BTU's right there...!!
> 
> View attachment 345742
> 
> 
> And yes...
> I am enjoying the new toy!!!


 
That looks like all yellar hard wood.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> I have a 2mg that you need!


Does it run?


----------



## Homelite410

I have heard it run it needs ignition TLC......


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Me too... Just go till ya run outta water...
> 
> I just like this pic... That's a lot of BTU's right there...!!
> 
> View attachment 345742
> 
> 
> And yes...
> I am enjoying the new toy!!!



That's for some serious business right there. I guess as tall as you are the height concern is no big deal. I'm creeping up on 50 years old so I don't like anything that involves raising my arms above my shoulders so much anymore. However, if my shoulders were in good shape, that would be a great rig!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Kenneth here is a video of it. Turn speakers up.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> That's for some serious business right there. I guess as tall as you are the height concern is no big deal. I'm creeping up on 50 years old so I don't like anything that involves raising my arms above my shoulders so much anymore. However, if my shoulders were in good shape, that would be a great rig!


That's why we load it with the skid steer and dump it when we get to the destination...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Me too... Just go till ya run outta water...
> 
> I just like this pic... That's a lot of BTU's right there...!!
> 
> View attachment 345742
> 
> 
> And yes...
> I am enjoying the new toy!!!



You are bringing that to my house right.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Kenneth here is a video of it. Turn speakers up.




It talks to ya .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I have heard it run it needs ignition TLC......



The coils in them are Bendix-Scintilla and most have gone south by now. I can fix you up with directions to use a certain style Wico coil on it. (Hunt up a Remy SL-9 or Homie XL-101 type).


----------



## workshop

Hmmm, I might have an XL-101 in the stable or I might have given it to Cobey. Have to check the inventory.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> The coils in them are Bendix-Scintilla and most have gone south by now. I can fix you up with directions to use a certain style Wico coil on it. (Hunt up a Remy SL-9 or Homie XL-101 type).


I really really wish i could come up with a way to mount a wild thing coil to an XL925! If I machined a retro fit kit I bet I could sell them!


----------



## 67L36Driver

There are some usable coils on evilbay but they are like 65 bux.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are bringing that to my house right.


It's sitting in the shop!!!
Come and get er'!!!!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hmmm, I might have an XL-101 in the stable or I might have given it to Cobey. Have to check the inventory.


 ill check but the two I got have no coil wires... but ill check


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's sitting in the shop!!!
> Come and get er'!!!!



I 'll be over later. to inspect the work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning .


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning Kenneth and everyone!


----------



## Oliver1655

That it is! Was a bit foggy but it should be really nice when I get off work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drinking coffee and waiting for 8:00 a.m. so I can test cut with a Craftsman/Poulan 2400. (Nieghborhood noise curfew imposed by Blondie.)

Hope B.I.L. calls to go fishing..............................................


----------



## Homelite410

Pull the rope at 7:59!


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> That's why we load it with the skid steer and dump it when we get to the destination...



Dang! I don't even have a decent lawn tractor. I still mow my yard with a 1983? John Deere 38" cut 11.5 hp rider. The thing won't die! 

Some day I'll have some money for toys. Until then I'll just keep looking at all the good ideas you guys have and planning...

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> I really really wish i could come up with a way to mount a wild thing coil to an XL925! If I machined a retro fit kit I bet I could sell them!



I'm working on making a Wild Thingy coil work on a Pioneer Farmsaw. I've almost got the kinks worked out with some minor hillbilly machine work. If I ever get it going I'll do a thread on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey mark, looks like Levi's little shindiawa has a coil issue...
It'll run like a top till it gets some time on it, then it'll just cut out and it's done..
WHOP!!!
Let sit for a whole and come back, and she'll start again... Spark is weak when it's there even..


----------



## Oliver1655

And did I read it is a 2 part coil?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> And did I read it is a 2 part coil?


It is..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Pull the rope at 7:59!



Despite sharpening and taking down the rakers freakin' safety chain still won't cut worth doo-doo. Don't know why I bother with the crap. Stop at Halls on the way to Horton, Ks.. is in order.


----------



## Oliver1655

That would make it more of a challenge. Do you change out both parts or one part at a time?


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Hey mark, looks like Levi's little shindiawa has a coil issue...
> It'll run like a top till it gets some time on it, then it'll just cut out and it's done..
> WHOP!!!
> Let sit for a whole and come back, and she'll start again... Spark is weak when it's there even..



Once mine got warm it would backfire and quit. Spark was decent until the saw was about 10 or 15 minutes in to a good run. Let it cool down and it would run like a top again. This was my solution:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IGNITION-CO...458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afef9f41a

You can buy it now for more money; I was in no rush so I just put in the minimum bid and got a couple other things when I won the action. I know it's Chinese, but the OEM's are pricey. I have about 3 tanks on the new coil and it's done fine so far. The only part I replaced was the part next to the carburetor. 

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> That would make it more of a challenge. Do you change out both parts or one part at a time?



I only replaced the part of the unit near the carburetor. They call the part next to the flywheel the "ignition exciter" and the part I replaced was called the "ignition coil". Go figure?


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> I only replaced the part of the unit near the carburetor. They call the part next to the flywheel the "ignition exciter" and the part I replaced was called the "ignition coil". Go figure?


Bingo!!
Back fire and quit...
Ordering part now...
Thanks Mark!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it is nice out I wish I was a old geezer going fishing.


----------



## workshop

Howdy Everybody. Nice temp outside, trees are greening up. Life is good.


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man it is nice out I wish I was a old geezer going fishing.



I'd rather be a young geezer out fishin', but I'd settle for middle-aged.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Bingo!!
> Back fire and quit...
> Ordering part now...
> Thanks Mark!



It must have been a fairly common problem for China to go to the trouble of reverse engineering and manufacturing the part. I don't see many other parts for them in the aftermarket section. Too bad they don't sell just that one piece. It's a nice little saw. Let me know if you need a bar and or chains. I probably have something in the basement.

DD


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man it is nice out I wish I was a old geezer going fishing.


nothing stopping you from going fishinnn


Edit: DD beat me to it


----------



## workshop

Haaahaaaahaaaahaàhaà!!!! I did it!!!! The Mall 12A is UNSTUCK! 
Now to start taking it apart. The journey starts.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Haaahaaaahaaaahaàhaà!!!! I did it!!!! The Mall 12A is UNSTUCK!
> Now to start taking it apart. The journey starts.



Hey Steve! Always exciting to start a new project! Trouble for me is, I get another new one before I finished the old one, then another new one before I finished the second one, then another ... I may still have a few of the project saws I started with. 

Oh well. At least I always have something to keep me occupied.


----------



## workshop

Yep, me too. I've actually got 4 or 5 projects hanging around all the time, got 3 sitting in the den in front of me now. I'll get stuck on something or frustrated with one. Put it on the shelf, grab another one. Sooner or later, usually later, it will come to me how to do, or what it takes, to fix something.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I keep buying part saws to fix part saws and wind up with three or four projects. If I would just finish one project a week, I could stay busy for two years at least.
Changed oil in the truck today, plan on loading saws and parts tomorrow and head north for the GTG. They are calling for rain tomorrow and thursday, so I hope I can get loaded and tarped with out getting wet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

You be having a safe trip Jim.


----------



## old cookie

Anybody know about Husqvarna 61.A guy I know is out of work unemployment up needed money. Well I now have a 61.It is clean I mean clean . run ok haven't cut with it yet.















i


----------



## old cookie

why is my last post so wide.Just wondering.


----------



## cobey

There is an "I" at the bottom of your post


----------



## Mo. Jim

old cookie said:


> Anybody know about Husqvarna 61.A guy I know is out of work unemployment up needed money. Well I now have a 61.It is clean I mean clean . run ok haven't cut with it yet.
> Evening Cookie, you have been MIA for a while, is everything going all right?
> You will like the 61, they are a nice 60cc saw, is it the newer orange top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i


----------



## cobey

Was supposed to run some saws this evening but the race chain I started kept looking at me ............... now I just got it done too late for testing  got to hurry before church tomorrow and test the chain and a few saws, don't matter the chain is done until my chain filing teacher checks it out  thanks Matt


----------



## cobey

Hi Jim


----------



## cobey

Hey cookie


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> Hi Jim


 Evening Cobey, hope to see you at the GTG this weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Anybody know about Husqvarna 61.A guy I know is out of work unemployment up needed money. Well I now have a 61.It is clean I mean clean . run ok haven't cut with it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i



Good saws cookie...
Simple, torquey...


----------



## old cookie

Gentlemen good evening. Foot doing better Jim. Coby I was up your was last week.


----------



## old cookie

Hay Hedge.Man that truck looks nice.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hay Hedge.Man that truck looks nice.


It'll carry a lot of fire wood...
Lemme know if ya feelin sporty, and you can try to over load it....
We got a couple more fence rows to clean up this summer...


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Cobey, hope to see you at the GTG this weekend.


I'll be there .............. even bringing the Wifeys pink poulan (she wants to show off her paint job.... she even painted the chain all sparkly and stuff


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Gentlemen good evening. Foot doing better Jim. Coby I was up your was last week.


Pittsburg? Should have hollered u could have seen my awesome shop....... I mean tiny shed full of saws


----------



## diggers_dad

old cookie said:


> Anybody know about Husqvarna 61.A guy I know is out of work unemployment up needed money. Well I now have a 61.It is clean I mean clean . run ok haven't cut with it yet.i



It's an older one, but there are plenty of parts out there for 'em and I agree with Hedge - they're solid, reliable saws. Maybe not the fastest or the strongest but it will cut loads and loads of wood without a hiccup.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning gentleman. Sounds like we may have our hands full with the weather later today.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all. I plan to get to the GTG around noon Friday. Hope to make it to the Mac museum & then the tour of Virgil's saw mill. Really looking forward to an interesting weekend.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gentleman I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. I would throw in a happier "hello" but I'm only on my third cup of coffee ...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Elbow is working hard on coffee
Coffee is not working hard yet
Morning


----------



## Homelite410

Second 16oz cup fellaz....... Starting to feel motivated especially after the lazy ass 2nd shifter didn't get anything done last night.

It is so hard to find good motivated help that actually cares and has drive......


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> It is so hard to find good motivated help that actually cares and has drive......



Sadly
That is pretty universal these days


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> It is so hard to find good motivated help that actually cares and has drive......



Where I work the motto is "It's someone else's job." Some of them spend more time and effort avoiding the task than they would spend just doing it to begin with. It makes me want to plant one of my boots firmly in someone's posterior and tell them to shape up. One or two of the older guys come in pretty early and usually stay late just because that's the work ethic they have. Somewhere along the line the new kids didn't get that education. 

Rant over. Carry on citizens...

More coffee.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> Where I work the motto is "It's someone else's job." Some of them spend more time and effort avoiding the task than they would spend just doing it to begin with. It makes me want to plant one of my boots firmly in someone's posterior and tell them to shape up. One or two of the older guys come in pretty early and usually stay late just because that's the work ethic they have. Somewhere along the line the new kids didn't get that education.
> 
> Rant over. Carry on citizens...
> 
> More coffee.




It's time for a large iced tea. I have to deal with this every day. Then I get to log on here and


----------



## diggers_dad

Back home after a long day at work. Glad to be here and almost ready for bedtime. Gettin' old ain't for sissies.


----------



## workshop

Howdy Kenneth and Marc. A truly fine day today was.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes it was a nice day. wish I could have been out side and enjoyed it more.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What is the biggest bar needed for charity cut ? Not afraid to over buck. Looking forward to the charity cut.


----------



## workshop

Well, its kinda like fishing and the one that got away. It was thiiiiis biiiig. If I remember correctly at least 3 feet in diameter, maybe close to 4. On the biggest ones, others 2-3 foot range. Then smaller from there.


----------



## Oliver1655

awol brought a 4' bar to the last one.


----------



## Oliver1655

With the log bucking trailer realistically 18-20" bars work well. At home I use a 14" or a 25". Depends on what is on the rack. If it is larger than 24-26" I would rather it be cut on the ground. 

The log bucking trailer will not be at the May 3rd cut. After the GTG this weekend I will be leaving it at Sam-tip's for their May 17th charity cut at Waukee, IA.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> With the log bucking trailer realistically 18-20" bars work well. At home I use a 14" or a 25". Depends on what is on the rack. If it is larger than 24-26" I would rather it be cut on the ground.
> 
> The log bucking trailer will not be at the May 3rd cut. After the GTG this weekend I will be leaving it at Sam-tip's for their May 17th charity cut at Waukee, IA.


Everything will be on the ground here anyway. We don't have access to a tractor to put it on the log bucking trailer. This one is going to be done the old fashioned way.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Everything will be on the ground here anyway. We don't have access to a tractor to put it on the log bucking trailer. This one is going to be done the old fashioned way.


That trailer and a crew working equipment will spoil a man real quick. We'll be fine the old fashioned way, just not quite so fast and possibly a few more rocked chains. No big.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> That trailer and a crew working equipment will spoil a man real quick. We'll be fine the old fashioned way, just not quite so fast and possibly a few more rocked chains. No big.



If I rock the 36" chain will you sharpen it .


----------



## diggers_dad

Depends on your definition of "sharpen"....


----------



## old cookie

Well I ran the husky 61 some today.Runs good, every thing works as it should.It sure aint no 372 but a good saw.I am happy with it.Hedge I will think about loading that truck.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bit the bullet and tore the 670 J-Red completely apart. Both main bearings were shot. Had to use my B.F.H. on the crank ends to get the crankcase apart. The hard plastic hammer weren't enuff.

Fellow on evilbay offers a bearing and seal 'kit' for 25 bux. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281305867583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Saves me the trouble of chaseing all over town rounding up the stuff.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm sure there is someone here with a grinder who needs chains to practice on.  After all why ruin your own chain learning.


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm sure there is someone here with a grinder who needs chains to practice on.  After all why ruin your own chain learning.



Now that is smart thinking!


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I rock the 36" chain will you sharpen it .



Unless I forget it, I will have a vise that attaches to the 2" hitch receiver on my truck. It gives a good, solid place to work on bars and chains on site. I'll have files and one of those little hand-held grinders with me as well. It ain't the greatest for sharpening chains but it does a decent job. Truth be told, I kind of enjoy sharpening chains. 



67L36Driver said:


> Bit the bullet and tore the 670 J-Red completely apart. Both main bearings were shot. Had to use my B.F.H. on the crank ends to get the crankcase apart. The hard plastic hammer weren't enuff.
> 
> Fellow on evilbay offers a bearing and seal 'kit' for 25 bux. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281305867583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Saves me the trouble of chaseing all over town rounding up the stuff.



I've never seen that seller before, but he looks like he knows a little about saws. I can't see the bearings as well as I'd like, but they sure look good. His prices aren't bad either. I'll be interested in knowing how those work out.



old cookie said:


> Well I ran the husky 61 some today.Runs good, every thing works as it should.It sure aint no 372 but a good saw.I am happy with it.Hedge I will think about loading that truck.



11 cc's sure do make a difference. I had a 365 Husky I was sort of proud of until I ran it next to Eric's 71 cc Jonsered. Tough to beat that saw. I'll bet that 61 will load Hedge's truck just fine. Just don't listen to Eric when he says "Here, try this one..." 

DD


----------



## Oliver1655

So many NICE saws, so little money!


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, six isolation buffers from my favorite 'Greek' seller. http://www.ebay.com/itm/171301890198

The saw needs two but since they are all the same age........................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> And, six isolation buffers from my favorite 'Greek' seller. http://www.ebay.com/itm/171301890198
> 
> The saw needs two but since they are all the same age........................................



Carl seems like I've seen bearings and seals for that saw with the same seller.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

old cookie said:


> Anybody know about Husqvarna 61.A guy I know is out of work unemployment up needed money. Well I now have a 61.It is clean I mean clean . run ok haven't cut with it yet.i


 got a husqy 61 rancher. onliest thing you should be careful for is make sure the air filter is clean. be a good idea to clean it every tank full. for some reason mine really sucks the sawdust and cakes the filter very quickly. other than that i love mine. love its torqy cutting and dependability.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> Unless I forget it, I will have a vise that attaches to the 2" hitch receiver on my truck. It gives a good, solid place to work on bars and chains on site. I'll have files and one of those little hand-held grinders with me as well. It ain't the greatest for sharpening chains but it does a decent job. Truth be told, I kind of enjoy sharpening chains.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that seller before, but he looks like he knows a little about saws. I can't see the bearings as well as I'd like, but they sure look good. His prices aren't bad either. I'll be interested in knowing how those work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 11 cc's sure do make a difference. I had a 365 Husky I was sort of proud of until I ran it next to Eric's 71 cc Jonsered. Tough to beat that saw. I'll bet that 61 will load Hedge's truck just fine. Just don't listen to Eric when he says "Here, try this one..."
> 
> DD


 2171's are the stuff....there are some freak recepies for 365's out there.... ask Matt and mo Jim


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> 2171's are the stuff....there are some freak recepies for 365's out there.... ask Matt and mo Jim


I loved my 2171 til I met my ported 2186!


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> So many NICE saws, so little money!


 I feel your pain my friend... but your saws start and run good and make you happy 
its real easy to get caught up in the "I need a cool saw snare" your old stihls are cool I want to run one sometime


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I loved my 2171 til I met my ported 2186!


 sweet.... if I get past the 2171/372 size im really kinda afraid I wont use it much because of weight.
when I had a little money a while back I really was looking at a 2172 or 2188. my body is kinda beat up and stuff :/


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, raining here in Redding, Ia., how's the weather down south? Getting ready to have some biscuits and sausage gravy, cook says come and get it. Later Jim


----------



## cobey

sweet!!
getting ready to start loading saws


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> So many NICE saws, so little money!


I got a couple "presents" from Work saw Collector riding to Iowa with me for you and Jim..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl seems like I've seen bearings and seals for that saw with the same seller.



Yup, had his seals and bearings bookmarked but the guy in Canada was free postage and closer. Then I inspected the buffers and found two shot. Sigh..................

This J-Red 370 has truned into a total rebuild.

I'll be all educated up on them now......................................


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sharpening some RM today, getting ready for the charity cut. I don't know why All I ever get to do is point, (cut it here or cut it there) LOL


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sharpening some RM today, getting ready for the charity cut. I don't know why All I ever get to do is point, (cut it here or cut it there) LOL


I will try and have a very large tree trunk just for you.


----------



## old cookie

I bet you do have to watch the air filter on the husky 61.The carb is just covered with sawdust.My 372 keeps pretty clean.I will have to keep an eye on it. Thanks for the tip.I tried the tune up in a bottle sea foam on a stihl my fil gave me, anybody need any sea foam.I just had to try it,now I know.


----------



## Hinerman

I guess I will start us off. Good morning. Get the coffee pot on. Have a good day today. TGIF.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sharpening some RM today, getting ready for the charity cut. I don't know why All I ever get to do is point, (cut it here or cut it there) LOL


I was hoping that was my job.

Good morning folks.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thank goodness it is
FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Drivin'...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

going to be a nice day hope it settles . Kind of sticky here. But we really needed the rain.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I will try and have a very large tree trunk just for you.



Is that the one with the horseshoe grown into it? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Is that the one with the horseshoe grown into it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




R Value is coming?


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all! What a great day! The wife woke me up extra early ... 

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all! What a great day! The wife woke me up extra early ...
> 
> DD


Braggart...........


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Drivin'...


 
No texting while driving.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth: Here is the link for the J-Red bearings and seals. 'O'' rings also. http://www.ebay.com/itm/281305867583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

And, the A.V. bushing kit I should have bought. http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-HUSQVARNA...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a6274350

Note the two larger and four small sizes.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Partner Heck YA. WSC is the man.

PS Actually Mastermind is the MAN


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a beautiful Sunrise. Good morning.


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is a beautiful Sunrise. Good morning.


 
100 percent


----------



## diggers_dad

I think everybody jumped ship to be at the GTG. Kinda quiet in here...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, very few left to hold down the fort.


----------



## workshop

Except us emerging geezers.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Except us emerging geezers.



Who you callin' "emerging"?


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Who you callin' "emerging"?


So are you saying you've already emerged?


----------



## sawnami

diggers_dad said:


> I think everybody jumped ship to be at the GTG. Kinda quiet in here...



I fired up the Jonsered, pointed the bar to the North, and hit WOT in salute to the GTG. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Luv it Steve




sawnami said:


> I fired up the Jonsered, pointed the bar to the North, and hit WOT in salute to the GTG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> So are you saying you've already emerged?


Unlike you, I embrace my "Geezer-ness". These young whippersnappers and their safety chains... 

And don't get me started on de-comps, chain brakes or flippy caps. Unbelievable!


----------



## diggers_dad

Hey Steve, I've got all the parts in for my 82cc Efco. Do you have any 30" bars that will fit one? The longest I have in inventory is a 24".

DD


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Hey Steve, I've got all the parts in for my 82cc Efco. Do you have any 30" bars that will fit one? The longest I have in inventory is a 24".
> 
> DD


The only thing I've got is a on the C-52. I don't know if they're the same mount or not. I got it from Cobey, he might know.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Hey Steve, I've got all the parts in for my 82cc Efco. Do you have any 30" bars that will fit one? The longest I have in inventory is a 24".
> 
> DD


82cc Efco, huh? Hmmmmm.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> Hey Steve, I've got all the parts in for my 82cc Efco. Do you have any 30" bars that will fit one? The longest I have in inventory is a 24".
> 
> DD


I have a 28 if you want to try it next Sat. It's not for sale it has a home on my Makita 8400. That way you can give it a try before you drop some coin on one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Except us emerging geezers.





diggers_dad said:


> Unlike you, I embrace my "Geezer-ness". These young whippersnappers and their safety chains...
> 
> And don't get me started on de-comps, chain brakes or flippy caps. Unbelievable!



At what age does Geezerness start.opcorn:


----------



## workshop

[QrememberWKEND LUMBERJAK, post: 4795924, member: 8719"]At what age does Geezerness start.opcorn:[/QUOTE]
I found, where I work, younger folks that don't know me call me "Sir" in the hallways. "Good morning, sir", " How are you, today, sir?" That's when it hit me. I'm at the geezer age. Not that I'm complaining, not at all. In fact, I really enjoy it. Cars stop for you in parking lots. They hold doors open for you. They hold the elevator for you. I remember sitting, listening to my grandparents talk of the old days and I was enthralled. Now, I find my grown children fascinated by the old days. My old days.


----------



## 67L36Driver

When I frist realised I was qualified as a geezer was down at the courthouse and a Mo. state trooper (cute little girl) held the door for me. Darn femminest....................


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> 82cc Efco, huh? Hmmmmm.



Got it at a local sawshop for $100. It needed some plastic and TLC. Less that 20 hours on the saw. I should have it running in time for the cut on the 3rd.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> At what age does Geezerness start.opcorn:



Apparently about 40 for me. I'm 48 now and it ain't gettin' any better. I get the "sir" treatment pretty much everywhere I go.



67L36Driver said:


> When I first realized I was qualified as a geezer was down at the courthouse and a Mo. state trooper (cute little girl) held the door for me. Darn femminest....................



I nearly shot my drink through my nose on that one. That's funny right there!


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> I nearly shot my drink through my nose on that one. That's funny right there!



Trooper and I got to the door at the same time. It was about to escalate into an arguement about who was going to hold the door for whom.

I let her 'win' as she had a badge and gun.................................................


----------



## Oliver1655

You can tell we are from a rural area. Sir & mam is a lot of areas are rare to hear. Be thankful you are from an area where courtesy & manners are still being taught.


----------



## old cookie

I was talking to a friend after my Dad died at 91. I told him there aint many old timers left, he said John we are the old timers.I guess he is right.Were are all those guys that went north? PICTURES


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

old cookie said:


> I was talking to a friend after my Dad died at 91. I told him there aint many old timers left, he said John we are the old timers.I guess he is right.Were are all those guys that went north? PICTURES


I think this is the first pagehttp://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/midwest-sawfest-ia-mo-spring-gtg.249173/page-67


----------



## Oliver1655

Some of the ones who help with the Springfield, MO area Charity Cuts who attended the Midwest SawFest: (Please add to list, my memory isn't as good & it use to be.)
- AWOL & family
- Hedgerow & family
- Cobey & wife
- Lumberjackchef & daughter
- Oliver1655
- Lurch2


Work Saw Collector, Thanks for the parts saws!


----------



## 67L36Driver

If Mo.Jim don't check in soon, I'm going to call Buchanan County Dispatch center and have someone do a 'wellness check'..............................................


----------



## farmer steve

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> At what age does Geezerness start.opcorn:


 if you have to ask.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas I wonder if Jim stayed in redding with that storm that wen thru Iowa?


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have a 28 if you want to try it next Sat. It's not for sale it has a home on my Makita 8400. That way you can give it a try before you drop some coin on one.



Thanks! I'm probably just gonna sell the saw once it's up and running well, but I would like to be able to say whether or not it can pull its own weight. Are you running skip chain on the 28" or non-skip? I would think 80cc's could pull a 28" with non-skip?



Oliver1655 said:


> You can tell we are from a rural area. Sir & mam is a lot of areas are rare to hear. Be thankful you are from an area where courtesy & manners are still being taught.



I've taught my boys the rules of being a gentleman and it mostly stuck. Mason (Digger) uses all of them all the time. Max uses them if he remembers.


----------



## diggers_dad

Bad storms down this way. We sent four of our guys to Mayflower, Arkansas to help with the damage control. Looks like a lot of folks lost everything and several killed. Our county wasn't hit but looks like tornadoes hit across several states. 

Anybody here have storm damage?


----------



## Hinerman

diggers_dad said:


> Anybody here have storm damage?


 
No, it was all over the news though----Tornado warning for my county for several hours; however, I couldn't figure out why as the sun was shining the whole time??? I see where the Little Rock area got hit pretty hard.

http://www.foxnews.com/weather/2014/04/28/tornadoes-leave-at-least-5-dead-in-oklahoma-arkansas/

Good morning everybody. Have a good week and be safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> Thanks! I'm probably just gonna sell the saw once it's up and running well, but I would like to be able to say whether or not it can pull its own weight. Are you running skip chain on the 28" or non-skip? I would think 80cc's could pull a 28" with non-skip?
> 
> I don't have any skip all standard chain.
> 
> 
> I've taught my boys the rules of being a gentleman and it mostly stuck. Mason (Digger) uses all of them all the time. Max uses them if he remembers.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas I wonder if Jim stayed in redding with that storm that wen thru Iowa?


I was on highway 6, just east of Grennell? when one storm went through, it rained so hard that I had to pull off and park for about 15 minutes. From Des Moines on it was clear sailing to Redding, I seen three wrecks on 80, probably from hydro planning. I got to Redding about 7:30 pm, it was afternoon before I left the farm.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I was on highway 6, just east of Grennell? when one storm went through, it rained so hard that I had to pull off and park for about 15 minutes. From Des Moines on it was clear sailing to Redding, I seen three wrecks on 80, probably from hydro planning. I got to Redding about 7:30 pm, it was afternoon before I left the farm.



'Bout time you checked in, we was about to form a search party for yah!


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Charity Cut 5
> Work saw collector
> Hedgerow
> Diggers dad
> Hinerman & Sam + (Paul and son Kooper) + (Shane & 3 sons) + Kubota RTV
> Lurch2
> Wkend Lumberjack
> GrJfer
> Oliver 1655
> 
> Morning everybody. Hope you all had a good Easter. Carry on....



Charity Cut 5 this Saturday, May 3rd. 
I'll have my arrow signs at Cheyenne Road, entrance to property (first gate), and at the second gate. Please remember there are cattle on this property. Be sure to close both gates. I'll try and have somebody posted at the first gate. Lunch will be provided at this one, chili again. So far weather is looking to be real nice. If I missed getting directions to anyone, please let me know. If anybody else wants to come, reply here and I'll get you address and directions. I will be on site Friday about 10am to do a little prep work, then Saturday morning by 7am. 
Looking forward to seeing everybody again and to hear about the GTG. 
Thanks guys, 
Steve


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop, Can you make arrangements for me to get access to my splitter early Friday morning so I can swap the tire? Thanks!


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> 'Bout time you checked in, we was about to form a search party for yah!


No computer access for four days, was going into withdrawal, I feel better now.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> No computer access for four days, was going into withdrawal, I feel better now.


Hi jim you left your slippers in my camper!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim, you may have to fire up the OWB as it it 53 now and going down to mid 40's tonight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl just talked to my wife she is firing up the wood furnace as I type. This winter will just not give up. Next we will be complaining its to hot. Oh well.


----------



## Oliver1655

It's morning! 50°F as I passed through Clinton this am. 

_*It's going to be another month with lots of opportunities*_:
*- May 3rd, Charity Cut at Nixa*.
*- May 10th*, AWOL & family have issued an open invitation to the "Ozarks Older Iron Club's":





*Note: there will be chainsaw racing!* (I don't know what time it will take place.)

- *May 17th*, Waukee, IA Charity Cut sponsored by the Sam-tips. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/charity-cut-waukee-iowa.252536/page-6#post-4795253


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hey Kenneth, get your J-Red figured out?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No I ran out of time this wkend it will have to wait.


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No I ran out of time this wkend it will have to wait.



Story of my life.....


----------



## Homelite410

Good wet morning fellas!


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> Good wet morning fellas!



Mornin'! I'll be using your Gen 2 vise this evening (hopefully) to get some square ground ready for the weekend. I still haven't got the hang of hand-filing with a double bevel file but I'm getting better a little at a time. That vise makes it soooo much easier to work the chain.

DD


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a great day today.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge gave me a beginning lesson on square filing at the GTG in Iowa. I ordered a dozen double bevel files from Tree Stuff. By buying them 12 at a time, with Fedex ground shipping added, they will be $9 each. I am too frugal (cheap) to spend more for shipping than I have to.

Having said this, I am impatient & don't want to wait for them. If anyone has a spare they can bring to the Nixa Charity Cut this weekend, I would be happy to buy one. I understand it will be more than the ones I ordered.


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Having said this, I am impatient & don't want to wait for them. If anyone has a spare they can bring to the Nixa Charity Cut this weekend, I would be happy to buy one.


 
Patience young square filing jedi, patience.....


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oliver1655 said:


> It's morning! 50°F as I passed through Clinton this am.
> 
> _*It's going to be another month with lots of opportunities*_:
> *- May 3rd, Charity Cut at Nixa*.
> *- May 10th*, AWOL & family have issued an open invitation to the "Ozarks Older Iron Club's":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: there will be chainsaw racing!* (I don't know what time it will take place.)
> 
> - *May 17th*, Waukee, IA Charity Cut sponsored by the Sam-tips.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/charity-cut-waukee-iowa.252536/page-6#post-4795253


If I remember correctly they told me there will be races on Saturday. If I can swing it I might show up and do a couple carvings.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## awol

The racing will be on Saturday, early in the afternoon. Everyone is welcome, specially if you bring saws! There will be no entry fees for the cant races.


----------



## awol

Chad, if you show up to do some carving, we will give you the place of honor----- right in front of the bleachers!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Morning southern folks. It's snowing up here again. It is too wet to get out to the woods, this is making me nuts.


----------



## old guy

Andy, did you and Sarah spend Sat. nite in the tent, that woulda been brutal, that wind was bending our motorhome.

John


----------



## lumberjackchef

andydodgegeek said:


> Morning southern folks. It's snowing up here again. It is too wet to get out to the woods, this is making me nuts.


Hang in there buddy! It won't be long till you'll have to be running around in your fruit of the looms trying to stay cool and you'll be praying for some relief! lol! Looks like we're just gonna skip over spring this year.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> It's morning! 50°F as I passed through Clinton this am.
> 
> _*It's going to be another month with lots of opportunities*_:
> *- May 3rd, Charity Cut at Nixa*.
> *- May 10th*, AWOL & family have issued an open invitation to the "Ozarks Older Iron Club's":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: there will be chainsaw racing!* (I don't know what time it will take place.)
> 
> - *May 17th*, Waukee, IA Charity Cut sponsored by the Sam-tips.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/charity-cut-waukee-iowa.252536/page-6#post-4795253



Did someone say chainsaw racing???


----------



## Oliver1655

_I think I did!_ 

But I am willing to repeat myself;

*CHAINSAW RACING --->> NO Entry Fee!!!  --->>* *Saturday, May 10th in the afternoon at Cabool, MO*!​If you have never tried chainsaw racing, this will be a great opportunity to give it a try! 







​


----------



## andydodgegeek

old guy said:


> Andy, did you and Sarah spend Sat. nite in the tent, that woulda been brutal, that wind was bending our motorhome.
> 
> John


We were going too but at 10:30pm we decided to pack up and head north. Glad we did.


----------



## Oliver1655

I was planning to stay Saturday night, but also left early around 7:30pm to miss the weather. Fortunately only hit a couple of spots of light showers.


----------



## Homelite410

Going fishing for the race trailers tonight!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Going fishing for the race trailers tonight!


Buried under saw chips???


----------



## awol

Might have to have Mark drag 'em to the road for ya.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin'! I'll be using your Gen 2 vise this evening (hopefully) to get some square ground ready for the weekend. I still haven't got the hang of hand-filing with a double bevel file but I'm getting better a little at a time. That vise makes it soooo much easier to work the chain.
> 
> DD


 thats how I ended up with a square chain on the 024
im only messing with square for race chains...too hard to touch up quick


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> thats how I ended up with a square chain on the 024
> im only messing with square for race chains...too hard to touch up quick


Have you played (used) with my chain vice.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> thats how I ended up with a square chain on the 024
> im only messing with square for race chains...too hard to touch up quick



As you get more used to it - you will start asking yourself why you bother with round files. It's a bad thing. It's like a special form of addiction inside the CAD addiction. Be warned!!

DD


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have you played (used) with my chain vice.opcorn:opcorn:


 I have the little vice, I didnt set yours up in my shed because of not much room in the shed (really full of saws)
but i did play with the locking system in Iowa... very nice


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> As you get more used to it - you will start asking yourself why you bother with found files. It's a bad thing. It's like a special form of addiction inside the CAD addiction. Be warned!!
> 
> DD


 ya ive seen that before.....(square cad)  but I trashed the chain on the 024 on the dirty logs on the bucking trailer
I fixed it earlyer tonight, when I was getting saws ready for the charity cut.... not much fun but its better.
put a new rim on the 111 dolmar tonight and a good 16" forester bar I had and a nice semi chisel chain, did a muffler mod on the 2800 last night
getting closer to having several saws ready for saturday


----------



## Hedgerow

I may not make it to ozark on Saturday...
Waiting on some info from the plan maker...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Just say yes maam and smile


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, been in Iowa since last Wedsday and finally got home late this afternoon. First thing I did was fire up the old wood hog, the old house was cold. Had a good time at the GTG as always, got to spend time with old friends and made some new ones. Wasn't my best weekend for buying and trading, only came home with 8 more saws than I took with me. A couple of years ago I scored 17, now that was a good weekend.
Kenneth I got a nice 2150 that I'm going to keep for myself and a ported older Jonsered top handle, it's supposed to be a 200T killer, that's a wait see though.
I won't make this charity cut either, I have 5 saws to finish up, That should have been done before the GTG.


----------



## Mo. Jim

thinkrtinker said:


> Just say yes maam and smile


 Louis did you get any of that nasty weather that went through Ms. last night?


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## Oliver1655

And good morning to you!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its morning that's for sure Slept last night still woke up beat. It will be a good day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I may not make it to ozark on Saturday...
> Waiting on some info from the plan maker...


You have been busy.


----------



## Oliver1655

Too many opportunities! Especially for those with families. Family time is important!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You have been busy.



Yeah... But don't like to miss stuff either... If I can't make it, you're welcome to pick the splitter up on the way through Kenneth...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Louis did you get any of that nasty weather that went through Ms. last night?


One of about ten or twelve twisters touched down 15 miles from here. Leveled one house and damaged two more. Wind and rain were tough but no damage for us. Tupelo on the other hand was bad. Twister sat down on old highway 45 that was wall to wall with motels resturants and businesses and cleaned the land for two or three miles. Took out the tv station just as it was finishing. The distruction looked like Joplin Mo. The same storm cell passed over our place and you could see the rotation in the clouds. Monday was a very active day for storm watching


----------



## Homelite410

Guy brought this into work what should I offer him for it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Guy brought this into work what should I offer him for it?


 
Is it a chain sharpener? If it runs $100. If you can test drive it up to howmich you like it.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is it a chain sharpener? If it runs $100. If you can test drive it up to howmich you like it.


Its helluva lot more stout than my 511ax!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

A new Harbor Freight is 40 bux. Not sayin' it is as good as the one pictured but, they do the same thing except rakers.

I'd go more for one that will do rakers. I hate to file rakers. Really, really dislike filing rakers.............................................

Heck, I bought a 4.5" angle grinder just to speed up the raker filing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is it yours yet?opcorn:


----------



## Homelite410

My quandry is I don't really need it.... I have a flimsy Oregon 511ax that will get me by. This one is in good shape and hell for stout with a table that can be centered to the wheel!


----------



## Oliver1655

If he will take $75. I would be willing to give you an additional $25 for being middle man & pick it up from you at the Waukee Charity Cut on May 17th.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> My quandry is I don't really need it.... I have a flimsy Oregon 511ax that will get me by. This one is in good shape and hell for stout with a table that can be centered to the wheel!


 what's the guy asking


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what's the guy asking


Make offer


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> Make offer



Is the motor reversable?


----------



## sam-tip

Is there any help or cure for square CAD?


----------



## cobey

sam-tip said:


> Is there any help or cure for square CAD?


 when you are in a hurry to cut nasty wood.... then semi is sweet!!!!! 
other than that no cure for square cad.... except filing some... it is way cheaper than buying saws


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> If he will take $75. I would be willing to give you an additional $25 for being middle man & pick it up from you at the Waukee Charity Cut on May 17th.


offer him 50 and I will pay you a 100. and we will figure out how I get it.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Is there any help or cure for square CAD?


Yes... By making me up a 60dl loop of that new Stihl PS lo pro chain, and call me in the morning...


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut update. The last time I was there, we recommended to the land owner ( A widow lady ), that we thought she could sell some of the wood to a sawmill. We found a guy for her and he has been getting the good logs out. Which is good for her, now she has the money to put up a new fence. He took about half but there is still 8-10 cord of wood for us. Not as much as what we had at the last cut, but enough to keep us busy. There is still big bar stuff out there, too.
So, plans are still good to go. If some can't come, I understand. The other half, and family, comes before volunteer work. 
This won't be the last charity cut, guys, I promise. Some have indicated that warm weather is not a problem, so I might schedule another one in late June. 
On another note, Ed won't be at this one. He has been deployed to help out with the tornado damage in Arkansas. 
With all that said, I'm looking forward to this cut and meeting up with new faces. 
Again, thanks for all the help.
Steve


Oh, yeah. I almost forgot. We've been able to deliver over 230 loads now. 255 is the magic number.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Oh, yeah. I almost forgot. We've been able to deliver over 230 loads now. 255 is the magic number.



Is that 255 the goal for the whole year?


----------



## diggers_dad

sam-tip said:


> Is there any help or cure for square CAD?



Yes. Let me run one loop of it on the bucking trailer. I'll fix ya. The last time I got almost 3/16ths into the steel before the chain stopped cutting.


----------



## Homelite410

diggers_dad said:


> Yes. Let me run one loop of it on the bucking trailer. I'll fix ya. The last time I got almost 3/16ths into the steel before the chain stopped cutting.


That's good chain right there


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> That's good chain right there


WAS good chain. Yup, it was nice, sharp full chisel genuine Stihl. WAS. Unless Moody worked on it a lot it's now seriously round-ground.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Is that 255 the goal for the whole year?


For the season, we usually stop about the end of May. But the way things are going, we might continue into the summer. We are actually getting people stocked up for next season. We've never been able to do that before.


----------



## Oliver1655

You won't have a chance to beat your record this weekend. The bucking trailer is in Iowa waiting for the Waukee charity cut on the 17th.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> You won't have a chance to beat your record this weekend. The bucking trailer is in Iowa waiting for the Waukee charity cut on the 17th.


We also have another spot with lots of processed wood ready to go.


----------



## cobey

Steve ill call you tomorrow or friday, do you have a gps adress to the cut??


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning folks, pretty warm for the third week of NOVEMBER here..................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is hard to believe summer is over already.

Good morning Mike.


----------



## Oliver1655

I must have slept harder than I thought!  Morning All!


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning check in. I'm on the third cup of coffee so one eye is fully open, the other about half. Nice weather here, cool and clear.


----------



## Oliver1655

Haven't seen a current list of volunteers for this Saturday's Charity cut in Nixa so here we go: (Please add you name so the food suppliers have a head count.)

Workshop
Oliver1655


----------



## 67L36Driver

Looking at the five day forcast, beginning Friday will be in the 70's and sunny. You fellas may be in flip flops and wife beaters in all the 'heat' for your chairty cut.

I intend to make some old magnisum John Deere green.................................


Fellow in Independence has a mint Wards/Remy listed. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4446398920.html


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Haven't seen a current list of volunteers for this Saturday's Charity cut in Nixa so here we go: (Please add you name so the food suppliers have a head count.)
> 
> Workshop
> Oliver1655


 
Charity Cut 5
Work saw collector
Hedgerow
Diggers dad
Hinerman & Sam + (Paul and son Kooper) + (Tristan) + Kubota RTV
Lurch2
Wkend Lumberjack
GrJfer
Oliver 1655

I have a Kawasaki Mule to use but am still trying to find a way to get it to MO. I need another truck or bigger trailer.


----------



## Hedgerow

Charity Cut 5
Work saw collector
Diggers dad
Hinerman & Sam + (Paul and son Kooper) + (Tristan) + Kubota RTV
Lurch2
Wkend Lumberjack
GrJfer
Oliver 1655

I think I'm out of this one... 
I will be a last minute decider...
John? You'll have your splitter there right?


----------



## Oliver1655

Yep, I'll be meeting with Workshop tomorrow afternoon to recover it from the last cut.

Enjoy your family time!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I think I'm out of this one...


 
WTH you say? Just kidding, enjoy the time away. Your shoes will be hard to fill----literally and figuratively.


----------



## workshop

We will still have at least 3 splitters on site. Blue mule, Oliver1655 and mine.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> We will still have at least 3 splitters on site. Blue mule, Oliver1655 and mine.


And you'll have Kenneth's 2095...
Hope he brought a lot of saw mix!!!


----------



## specter29

whats up guys long time since i been on here. anybody know of a used 576at laying around?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> And you'll have Kenneth's 2095...
> Hope he brought a lot of saw mix!!!


4 gallon


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> whats up guys long time since i been on here. anybody know of a used 576at laying around?


Where did Mr Fluffy go?? 
Maybe you could talk the guy into selling it back to ya??


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 4 gallon


That augta do!!
A few logs anyway!!!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Looking at the five day forcast, beginning Friday will be in the 70's and sunny. You fellas may be in flip flops and wife beaters in all the 'heat' for your chairty cut.
> 
> I intend to make some old magnisum John Deere green.................................
> 
> 
> Fellow in Independence has a mint Wards/Remy listed. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4446398920.html


 I got one that looks just like it.... not so mint


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Where did Mr Fluffy go??
> Maybe you could talk the guy into selling it back to ya??


STUPID just STUPID that saw was!


----------



## cobey

one thing Carl, they break recoils way to easy  i have thought of putting a pulley on the outside of mine  most have a decomp to keep from breaking


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Looking at the five day forcast, beginning Friday will be in the 70's and sunny. You fellas may be in flip flops and wife beaters in all the 'heat' for your chairty cut.
> 
> I intend to make some old magnisum John Deere green.................................
> 
> 
> Fellow in Independence has a mint Wards/Remy listed. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4446398920.html


That looks like NOS.


----------



## Homelite410

Coby, you make me laugh!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That looks like NOS.



If it were regulation Remington dress, I'd be all over that like stink on doo-doo.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Charity Cut 5
> 
> I think I'm out of this one...
> I will be a last minute decider...




What and miss all the coffee breaks?


----------



## workshop

Just heard from Ed, by next weekend we will have delivered 250 loads of firewood. Everyone needs to give themselves a pat on the back. Couldn't have done it without any of you guys/gals.
Thank you so very much.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> What and miss all the coffee breaks?


I know... 
Hard to pass up a good coffee break...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> What and miss all the coffee breaks?


I will take his.


----------



## Oliver1655

I will have to agree with Coby's thumbs up on the out house! Heated, lite, & a wash station. Top Notch!


----------



## Hinerman

specter29 said:


> whats up guys long time since i been on here. anybody know of a used 576at laying around?



What's up? Never mind all the rude midlanders ignoring you. To answer your question----No, I don't.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Coby, you make me laugh!


 glad to make you laugh  you see Tabbys dork shirt???? he he


----------



## cobey

on a side note.. me and Chad measured my big oak tree tonight... chest high it measured 161" chad said 65 to 70 ft high and wide
its a big booger....... I hope it lives for another 200 years


----------



## cobey

Im on for the charity cut im bruised and beaten... but ill be there


----------



## Mo. Jim

I can't make the charity cut, but I am giving some serious thought of going to Cabool the 10th. I checked out the P100 that I traded for at the GTG today. No joy, good fire, but only 110 pounds of compression, pulled the muffler and found some scoring on the piston. I have a good p/c, but it goes in the around to it pile for now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone


specter29 said:


> whats up guys long time since i been on here. anybody know of a used 576at laying around?


No I think the I know where a new one is.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. I can bring my splitter if ya'll think we need another. It's sort of like me - a little on the heavy side and not much to look at but a fair hand in a fight.

DD


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, looking at 70 degrees and Sunshine here in NW Mo. today. Coffee is tasting good this morning, I throwed in a extra scoop to give it a little more kick. I love these longer days, I can wait till noon to go to work and still get in eight hours. God is great and Life is good if we would quit mucking it up. Later Jim


----------



## workshop

Had breakfast with Kenneth this morning, then headed to the house to start getting things ready for tomorrow. Stopped at the scrapper and picked up 4 saws, 2 XL12's and a couple of Predators.  Then coming to the house the Explorer transmission quit shifting. Got it home and found a vacuum hose had fallen off the tranny. Works fine now.


----------



## Hinerman

Was able to borrow another truck and trailer so I will have a Mule and Kubota RTV.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

By my rough calculations, I get one tank of fuel used per 1 thermos of coffee. I have three thermos so I'll just have to rough it the rest of the day. LOL


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> By my rough calculations, I get one tank of fuel used per 1 thermos of coffee. I have three thermos so I'll just have to rough it the rest of the day. LOL


Do you drink it black?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yep.


----------



## workshop

I'll see about having a coffee pot there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I'll see about having a coffee pot there.


 better not Steven and I won't get anything done except Pee.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well off to Baxter springs for a carve apalooza of sorts. We will make the local news toniight probably. Gonna donate 100% of the proceeds to a local church there. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> better not Steven and I won't get anything done except Pee.



Now there is something I'm good at. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm off to the shop to find a saw to bring.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Well I can't find one that matches my eyes and my shoes, the 076 makes me look small, the 026 makes my butt look big.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Well I can't find one that matches my eyes and my shoes, the 076 makes me look small, the 026 makes my butt look big.


You sound like a women. No offence Sarah


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I will be out of here around 4 or 5 be there 7 to 8 Depending on how many stops.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> I will be out of here around 4 or 5 be there 7 to 8 Depending on how many stops.


Be good to see you Steve. Looks like the weather is going to be out standing. The guy to start the first saw gets to have the first coffee break.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had a great after noon running to the Mansfield cut site with Steve (Workshop). Had a good visit with John(Oliver1655). Lots of nice clean wood to Cut.


----------



## cobey

I should be there 730 or 800 got the wifeys gps and instructions...... its much better when Matt drives,
he just dumps my spazzy butt out somewhere and I make wood chips  im a kinda poopy driver I stop fer shiney stuff
and hit stuff in the road ..................... I needs handlers


----------



## Lurch2

All loaded up. See ya in the mornin.


----------



## Homelite410

Sure wish I could come play!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm gone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The anticipation


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm here.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hope you guys get a lot of wood cut
sure wish I was there to help


----------



## Work Saw Collector

man I'm tired.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I know you guys are havn' fun.

Made a bunch of old mag. parts John Deere green today. Now if I can keep my gurbby mits off it for several days......................................


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Had a good time, got some wood cut. Sure was a hard working bunch of folks there today


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt here is a pic of some of today's work horses.


----------



## workshop

Thanks to everyone that could come to the Charity Cut today. My daughter took a ton of pictures, as soon as she sends them to me, I'll get pics up. 
After discussing around with a few, I think the next one will be in September. The weather was great, but about 20 degrees cooler would have been better. Virtually all got cut with about 1/3 split and on trailers ready to be delivered but there is still enough cut and ready for the splitter to keep Rob, Bob and I busy for 4 or 5 more Saturdays.
Again, thanks guys, you're the best friends I could have.
Steve


----------



## Work Saw Collector

douple post deleted.


----------



## Homelite410

Someday lord willing and my CREEK don't rise.................... I'll make it down.........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had a good day at the charity cut. There was a lot of wood and lots of good help. Like Steve said it could have been 20 degrees cooler. Have not seen this much wood processed in one day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Someday lord willing and my CREEK don't rise.................... I'll make it down.........


 One last time Mikey, it's CRICK, CRICK, CRICK, private joke folks.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> One last time Mikey, it's CRICK, CRICK, CRICK, private joke folks.


And it stirs Jim up every time!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We need a pot stirrer smiley.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think Cobey got his saw time in for the wkend .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve I ran a tank of fuel thru the 272 Olympic It ran out fine. Needed some chain work. fixed.


----------



## Oliver1655

That Olympic is a sweet looking saw!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve I ran a tank of fuel thru the 272 Olympic It ran out fine. Needed some chain work. fixed.


 the rules kenneth. pix.
now i gotta get me a 272. got a 30cc, 50cc, 60cc, and 80cc. gotta get a 70cc


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think Cobey got his saw time in for the wkend .


 14 tanks of fuel total and didn't hurt any chains.......the 610 Mac was on tank number 7 when it went way rich and got hot


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Thanks to everyone that could come to the Charity Cut today. My daughter took a ton of pictures, as soon as she sends them to me, I'll get pics up.
> After discussing around with a few, I think the next one will be in September. The weather was great, but about 20 degrees cooler would have been better. Virtually all got cut with about 1/3 split and on trailers ready to be delivered but there is still enough cut and ready for the splitter to keep Rob, Bob and I busy for 4 or 5 more Saturdays.
> Again, thanks guys, you're the best friends I could have.
> Steve



My pleasure. Thanks to you for all you do to put these together and for allowing us to serve the less fortunate along side with you. Mark 10:45

I cut more wood today than I ever have before in one day. I got cramps in both hamstrings, right bicep, right middle finger, left thumb, both lats, left forearm, right forearm, left back, and right back...Good night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Take two ibuprofen 200mg tablets and go to bed.

Actually if you would have taken 'em before you started work you would feel better now.


----------



## cobey

Thanks for letting me run some of your saws Kenneth !


----------



## Hedgerow

Good to see you guys got a bunch knocked out yesterday...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> My pleasure. Thanks to you for all you do to put these together and for allowing us to serve the less fortunate along side with you. Mark 10:45
> 
> I cut more wood today than I ever have before in one day. I got cramps in both hamstrings, right bicep, right middle finger, left thumb, both lats, left forearm, right forearm, left back, and right back...Good night.


But it's a "good" sorta hurt...
Let's you know you're alive, and got a good jag of work done...
There's probably a lot of stiff hands makin' coffee right now...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Good to see you guys got a bunch knocked out yesterday...





Hedgerow said:


> But it's a "good" sorta hurt...
> Let's you know you're alive, and got a good jag of work done...
> There's probably a lot of stiff hands makin' coffee right now...







Have a few stiff mucles. but all worth it.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got most of the stuff done I had to yesterday by 1 ish... 
This was my view the next 6 hours...
I'm building a mountain of Hackberry logs...


----------



## Homelite410

Matt, you need too shorten the front of that bed and put a grapple on!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sounds like you guys cut a bunch of wood wish I could've made it over but we have been busy in Baxter. There was a young couple here with 3 babies and 1 in the oven that had their house thrown into the middle of the main drag. Well long story short, they came back the next day and it had been bulldozed over into a lot by the authorities at the time. This was a major blow as they had all kinds of new stuff for the baby on the way not to mention now they have nothing! The pastor at the church we are working with took this family under his wing and is restoring thus family by loving them like his own! Billy Graham ministries and the local firefighters went through the rubble of their home piece by piece yesterday and recovered every single item they could find to help them to heal. The dad brought us a piece if a tree from their yard to carve something so here's what I got so far




an angel in prayer. I will be back there this afternoon to finish it for them. We have carved enough name signs and sold a couple eagles to raise almost $2000 to donate to this church that is literally making a huge difference in peoples lives. The outpouring of charity down here is a little overwhelming at times. We are very blessed to be able to do this type of thing and thank God for the opportunities that he has given us to share our talents to help others.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Sounds like you guys cut a bunch of wood wish I could've made it over but we have been busy in Baxter. There was a young couple here with 3 babies and 1 in the oven that had their house thrown into the middle of the main drag. Well long story short, they came back the next day and it had been bulldozed over into a lot by the authorities at the time. This was a major blow as they had all kinds of new stuff for the baby on the way not to mention now they have nothing! The pastor at the church we are working with took this family under his wing and is restoring thus family by loving them like his own! Billy Graham ministries and the local firefighters went through the rubble of their home piece by piece yesterday and recovered every single item they could find to help them to heal. The dad brought us a piece if a tree from their yard to carve something so here's what I got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an angel in prayer. I will be back there this afternoon to finish it for them. We have carved enough name signs and sold a couple eagles to raise almost $2000 to donate to this church that is literally making a huge difference in peoples lives. The outpouring of charity down here is a little overwhelming at times. We are very blessed to be able to do this type of thing and thank God for the opportunities that he has given us to share our talents to help others.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk






You guys do a great work. What time this afternoon?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, you need too shorten the front of that bed and put a grapple on!


that would be the Chit . I have thought of buying one set up but WOW.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You guys do a great work. What time this afternoon?


About 1:00 Darick is gonna be over there by service time I think 10. I have to go out and fix my little husq carving saw right now. The starter pulley bolt stripped out of the case so I'm about to go out and retap it with a different one.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Having a cup right now, helps get over yesterday.


----------



## Oliver1655

Makes me tired just looking at the cup, and I don't even drink coffee.


----------



## Homelite410

Loving 26hp on a 48" ztr!!


----------



## Oliver1655

1+ 

I just got done mowing. 25hp with a 60" deck ZTR. Cut my mowing time down from 13 hours to under 4 hours. (Was using a 42" lawn tractor before.)


----------



## workshop

Just heard from Ed. We have delivered 255 loads as of today. And still more.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Just heard from Ed. We have delivered 255 loads as of today. And still more.


 I know a gimpy legged senior citizen who could use about 5 loads.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> 1+
> 
> I just got done mowing. 25hp with a 60" deck ZTR. Cut my mowing time down from 13 hours to under 4 hours. (Was using a 42" lawn tractor before.)


Yuk!!!
Just plow it and plant corn...


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I know a gimpy legged senior citizen who could use about 5 loads.


If you'd line up the logs I bet there would be a crew show up for you. 

I would lead the way.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> I know a gimpy legged senior citizen who could use about 5 loads.


GTG at Jim's place this summer...!!
I can bring 5 loads worth In one trip...


----------



## workshop

I'm in to help Jim. I have wood available. Just no way to get it there.
Anybody help?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I could bring the one ton full as I come up?

That will leave very little room for saws.


----------



## Homelite410

Pick a date


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim if you line up a place for a few of us to show up we can set you up in a day.


----------



## workshop

We could have a cut up around Jim's place.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim if you line up a place for a few of us to show up we can set you up in a day.



If everyone would just haul what they could in a pickup, we would have a bunch and wouldn't have to cut there. Thin we could call it the fall unloading GTG then set around drinking coffee till the sun comes up.


----------



## Homelite410

Gotta be a sawmill round there with a NFG pile.


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> If everyone would just haul what they could in a pickup, we would have a bunch and wouldn't have to cut there. Thin we could call it the fall unloading GTG then set around drinking coffee till the sun comes up.


My s-10 would only hold a days burning tho.............


----------



## Oliver1655

Use the S-10 to pull a trailer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If that's the plan Lets do it. I can bring a big load of Hedge.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If that's the plan Lets do it. I can bring a big load of Hedge.


It has lots of BTU's


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

Sam tips could help you out, too!  GLADLY! 

Mrs. Sam-Tip. (Marcy)


----------



## Oliver1655

I have a mix of mainly locust & oak 3 yrs old. 

For that matter, I could drop off a load of wood on the way up to the charity cut on Friday the 16th if I knew where & if Mo-Jim would be there.


----------



## Homelite410

The amount of love pouring forth for our Jim is just awesome! 

Way to go guys. 

I volunteer to cut and split at Jims since I have the smallest truck! But I'll me more than happy to bring an s-10 load of kindling to my friend!


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Use the S-10 to pull a trailer.


4 cyl and 5 speed.... Have to be a small trailer.


----------



## cobey

the wife wants me to build a trailer like Adam and Derik had


----------



## cobey

for saws not wood..... got one fer wood.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got no wood nor turck but willin' to hep........................................................


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> But it's a "good" sorta hurt...
> Let's you know you're alive, and got a good jag of work done...
> There's probably a lot of stiff hands makin' coffee right now...



Yes indeed, I love it....I can think of many, many, many worse situations to be in.


----------



## cobey

oh I would help Jim too


----------



## Mo. Jim

Guys ole Jim was just being facetious, I don't need any wood, but the offers of help are duly noted and appreciated. I have a lot of wood lined up to cut green and dead standing. I dearly wish that I had the room, equipment and timber to host a GTG. It would a honor to be able to reciprocate the the hospitality that I have experienced in the last four years.


----------



## cobey

I was able to get out of bed with not alot of pain .... Chad came and talked to the church bout
what he is doing in baxter springs to help raise money for storm i victoms, brought by a picture book and Ann's bear
went and saw my dad, worked on my garden................ it was a good day


----------



## cobey

we like you alot Jim


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> we like you alot Jim


 Cobey I have met a lot good people at the GTG's and there is a core group that are pure gold. They will go out of thier way to help someone in need. I hope to meet another 100 or 500 in the coming years.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I got no wood nor turck but willin' to hep........................................................


Okay Help by setting a date.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Cobey I have met a lot good people at the GTG's and there is a core group that are pure gold. They will go out of thier way to help someone in need. I hope to meet another 100 or 500 in the coming years.



Jim I haven't made it to as many as you but you are one of the keepers so to speak . you have given a lot now its time to receive.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning my suddern brudders! Beautiful day in Iowa sure wish I was in the timber with a saw in my hands!


----------



## sam-tip

Can't bring wood to Jim from Iowa because of EAB firewood quarantine. The entire state is quarantined because of EAB. Would be glad to help with wood that is already in Missouri.


----------



## Oliver1655

If someone sent me Mo-Jim's address via conversation, I could drop off a trailer of wood on the way up to the charity cut then unload/pick it back up on the way home Sunday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> If someone sent me Mo-Jim's address via conversation, I could drop off a trailer of wood on the way up to the charity cut then unload/pick it back up on the way home Sunday.


 John I appreciate the offer, but I'm good really.


----------



## Oliver1655

Jim are you sure? I have over 3 years worth of 3 year old cured wood on hand, a 4th year's of oak/hedge on pallets I c/s/s this winter, and a huge pile of logs to process this summer to add to it. I will be going up I-35 so it would not be a problem to swing by. I have a 12' trailer which carries a cord easily. Just need the address.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> John I appreciate the offer, but I'm good really.


We love you man! CRICK included


----------



## workshop

Here are some pics from this last weekend charity cut in Nixa


----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lots of nice pictures.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Jim are you sure? I have over 3 years worth of 3 year old cured wood on hand, a 4th year's of oak/hedge on pallets I c/s/s this winter, and a huge pile of logs to process this summer to add to it. I will be going up I-35 so it would not be a problem to swing by. I have a 12' trailer which carries a cord easily. Just need the address.


 John I'm sure and it's a long way out of your way from I-35 to my place. I am really touched by your offer and won't forget it. I enjoyed talking to you at the GTG and have to smile when I think of Awols youngest sleeping on your lap.


----------



## Oliver1655

A belated thanks to Work Saw Collector & Weekend Lumberjack for noodling 
the huge rounds into manageable chunks to split! 

This old man HATES  rounds larger than 24" to split. It makes all the difference having the larger ones halved or quartered. When you have to use a 36" bar from both sides, That classifies as huge in my book! You guys rock!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It was my pleasure really enjoyed myself. Got to see old friends and make new.


----------



## cobey

there is alot of stuff that was 20" plus, it would take alot of cutting to get it to happy handeling size!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It was my pleasure really enjoyed myself. Got to see old friends and make new.


 it was good to see you again Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every body. we need a coffee smiley Jim can you talk to someone about that please.


----------



## Oliver1655




----------



## Homelite410

Mmmmmmmmm coffee! 

Morning all had a good chat with Kenneth last night and I'm sure looking forward to charity cut in waukee!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody.  Have a great day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man spring didn't last long.


----------



## Homelite410

52 here!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Upper 80s


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man spring didn't last long.



Yup, time to dig out the flip flops, cutoffs and wife beaters. Started and ran several saws for a fellow and next thing was my brow was drippin'.

Anyone for a Strunk MorWood or a Lombard 68? How about a 010AV? This is adopt a saw day, week, month.............................


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, time to dig out the flip flops, cutoffs and wife beaters. Started and ran several saws for a fellow and next thing was my brow was drippin'.
> 
> Anyone for a Strunk MorWood or a Lombard 68? How about a 010AV? This is adopt a saw day, week, month.............................


Mmmmm more wood!!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, time to dig out the flip flops, cutoffs and wife beaters. Started and ran several saws for a fellow and next thing was my brow was drippin'.
> 
> Anyone for a Strunk MorWood or a Lombard 68? How about a 010AV? This is adopt a saw day, week, month.............................


 whats a strunk???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> whats a strunk???


 looks like we may have a winner. Will the young boy on the first row please stand up?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Strunk:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

that looks like a runner


----------



## cobey

oh... that looks like a big project


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, time to dig out the flip flops, cutoffs and wife beaters. Started and ran several saws for a fellow and next thing was my brow was drippin'.
> 
> Anyone for a Strunk MorWood or a Lombard 68? How about a 010AV? This is adopt a saw day, week, month.............................


What's the cc on the Lombard?


----------



## workshop

Or rather, what's a Lombard 68?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Or rather, what's a Lombard 68?


 maybe like our commangos?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> maybe like our commangos?



http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...5012ba5860575a9188256b7c00151332?OpenDocument

Power Products AH-58 engine, 95cc. Comango's grandaddy. A real featherweight compared to the Strunk.





Look at the size of that clutch. Stack has a dog leg to it so you can't look directly at the piston hopping up/down belching fire. Burn your retina.


----------



## workshop

My kind of saw. Lots of old fashioned LOUD snort!


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> My kind of saw. Lots of old fashioned LOUD snort!



Sneak it onto Jim's truck. Pick it up in Cabool at the tractor show..........................................?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Sneak it onto Jim's truck. Pick it up in Cabool at the tractor show..........................................?


Can't go to the tractor show, as much as I'd like too. I'm on call at work. Sucks, but pays the bills. I'll be at Mrs Samtips charity cut. Might be able to stop by and visit a bit.


----------



## workshop

Evening Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How are you Steve slow in here tonight.


----------



## workshop

Doing pretty good, really. Just had to get through work yesterday. Had to work out the sore spots.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How are you Steve slow in here tonight.


Facing the giants...
Great movie...


----------



## workshop

Watching this new show, Alaska bush people. When i was younger that would have been fun!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Facing the giants...
> Great movie...


Excellent movie.


workshop said:


> Watching this new show, Alaska bush people. When i was younger that would have been fun!


haven't seen that one whats it on?


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 348965
> Strunk:


You have my attention!! Price?


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Excellent movie.
> 
> haven't seen that one whats it on?


Discovery channel.


----------



## cobey

worked in the garden tonight... did a muffler mod on a poulan yesterday for my buddy.. he gived me $10


----------



## Homelite410

Yup I hear ya cobey! I'm still putting my shop back together from the GTG!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> You have my attention!! Price?



BIN is FREE...........................local pickup only or Arboristsite member relay...................Pup is heavy, over 34# according to my Rapala fishin' scale.

Comp. don't feel too good on the Lombard. But, 95cc is hard to pass up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning every one going to be another warm one. Looks like rain later.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth and Jim! I bet he is up to. 

I'm on second cup of java. 

Read the paper, drink coffee, mess on here and then go back to bed...........................

Garage stinks of old gas, have to dump and rinse the two old turds from yesterday.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> BIN is FREE...........................local pickup only or Arboristsite member relay...................Pup is heavy, over 34# according to my Rapala fishin' scale.
> 
> Comp. don't feel too good on the Lombard. But, 95cc is hard to pass up.


Are you close to workshop at all?

Good morning fellas!


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning All!

Workshop is South of Springfield. They are 3.5 - 4 hours apart. He will probably be coming up I-35.

67L36driver, will you be home Friday morning the 16th. If so I am willing to swing by & pick up what ever you need taken to the Waukee Charity cut.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Visistors welcome!

I'm retired so here most of the time. Mondays and Wednesdays for shure as we pick up grandkids from school at 11am and 3pm. 

If we 'get out of Dodge' it isn't till afternoon as Blondie don't drag her butt out till after 10am. Geezers!

Call ahead.............................cell..........816-294-Three Zero Two Two


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Strunk and Lombard come from a farm south of Albany, Mo. Estate of Billy Crawford, father-in-law of a coworker of mine. 

Billy used first the Strunk and then the Lombard to maintain his farm. Spent time on their farm every deer season for years. Not too far from Elam Bend Wildlife area, another ex. deer hunting spot.


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Workshop is South of Springfield. They are 3.5 - 4 hours apart. He will probably be coming up I-35.
> 
> 67L36driver, will you be home Friday morning the 16th. If so I am willing to swing by & pick up what ever you need taken to the Waukee Charity cut.


Now that sounds like a great idea! 

Good morning Jim!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, ole Jim just drug his self out of bed and is on his first cup of coffee. It will take about three more to get me motivated this morning. I stopped by and talked to Carl for a while yesterday and checked out his latest acquisitions. That Strunk is on the heavy side, Mikey is a big boy, but he will find it a handfull to pack around.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning "Keepers of the Chainsaw". Have a great day and be safe out there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tinkered with the Strunk. Recoil spring is broken in six eight pieces. Turning the crank by hand offers no restistance. Good thing it's an AH-47. Parts are everywhere for them pups.

Did I mention it is a *gear drive*? Didn't notice that at first.



Lombard recoil was in the same shape but I had a stray spring that fit well. Saw has compression but no spark. Really short stroke for 95cc. Has one of the very early stumpy spark plugs.



Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, ole Jim just drug his self out of bed and is on his first cup of coffee. It will take about three more to get me motivated this morning. I stopped by and talked to Carl for a while yesterday and checked out his latest acquisitions. That Strunk is on the heavy side, Mikey is a big boy, but he will find it a handfull to pack around.



It really needs wheels..........................


----------



## cobey

got off work early.. messed up day.... compresser went down, the pulleys are worn out so they changed belts about 5 times in a week before ordering new pulleys....dorks ......, .. took dad to hospital to have knee replaced, mom had foot surgery 3 weeks ago and hasnt healed yet, got to feed cows and they dont like me much (tried to get me threw the fence when I was sawing a while back) bad coil on one saw, spider season so got to be careful what i pick up in the shed, went from freezing to burning my garden in two weeks... 
but looking forward to see some of my friends in cabool saturday


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Tinkered with the Strunk. Recoil spring is broken in six eight pieces. Turning the crank by hand offers no restistance. Good thing it's an AH-47. Parts are everywhere for them pups.
> 
> Did I mention it is a *gear drive*? Didn't notice that at first.
> 
> 
> 
> Lombard recoil was in the same shape but I had a stray spring that fit well. Saw has compression but no spark. Really short stroke for 95cc. Has one of the very early stumpy spark plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> It really needs wheels..........................


 

I might have some recoil parts to fit that Strunk. Seeing how it's an AH47. Looked like a Fairbanks-Morse recoil. I'll have to put that on the list of stuff to take to Iowa.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I might have some recoil parts to fit that Strunk. Seeing how it's an AH47. Looked like a Fairbanks-Morse recoil. I'll have to put that on the list of stuff to take to Iowa.



Hang on to them for the fellow who ends up with the thing. I'll not do anything with it. Heck, I can hardly lift it. Be hurtful to my hemroids.

USPS stamps for it would run 27-30 bux. Any takers?

I could meet someone traveling I-35 at Cameron or down to N. KC.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Hang on to them for the fellow who ends up with the thing. I'll not do anything with it. Heck, I can hardly lift it. Be hurtful to my hemeroids.
> 
> USPS stamps for it would run 27-30 bux. Any takers?


nope.....but i got a mighty mite you need to pain green or red and put on yer shelf


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Hang on to them for the fellow who ends up with the thing. I'll not do anything with it. Heck, I can hardly lift it. Be hurtful to my hemroids.
> 
> USPS stamps for it would run 27-30 bux. Any takers?
> 
> I could meet someone traveling I-35 at Cameron or down to N. KC.


If I remember correctly, I-35 at Cameron is 36 hwy? Is that right? I can meet there as I'm somewhat familiar with the area. I'm guessing about noon to 1 pm.


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> ... looking forward to see some of my friends in cabool saturday



What's up on Saturday in Cabool? I may be healed up enough to go? More cutting? Splitting? Coffee? Sandwiches? What?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> If I remember correctly, I-35 at Cameron is 36 hwy? Is that right? I can meet there as I'm somewhat familiar with the area. I'm guessing about noon to 1 pm.



Yup, interchange between 36 & I-35. Cameron, 35 miles east of River City.

What day, this Friday? Be fun to put a face to a name. But, really don't need the spring. I have too many projects to complete.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, interchange between 36 & I-35. Cameron, 35 miles east of River City.
> 
> What day, this Friday? Be fun to put a face to a name. But, really don't need the spring. I have too many projects to complete.


A week from this Friday. May 16th. Just look for a grizzly old fat man.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> What's up on Saturday in Cabool? I may be healed up enough to go? More cutting? Splitting? Coffee? Sandwiches? What?


Some kind of old iron show. AWOL nows more about it. Chainsaw races in the early afternoon? I think. I can't go, on call and such. Maybe stop by and chat?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Did anybody see a pair of these http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Lockhart-s-Firewood-Gripper-18---21-Logs.axd after the charity cut in Nixa Sat. I thought I had them when I left.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Some kind of old iron show. AWOL nows more about it. Chainsaw races in the early afternoon? I think. I can't go, on call and such. Maybe stop by and chat?



Okay, probably too soon to be doing much anyway. I like old iron, but rather be cutting something.


----------



## workshop

If the weather holds out, I'll be splitting a ton of stuff. No cutting, just splitting.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got to 91 here in River City today kiddies........................................

Fellow stopped by to look at saws. Wanted to trade a Poulan 3816 for the Craftsman 2.3 x 18. as his wasn't wanting to start every time. He had been supplying firewood to twenty some customers this last winter with just the Poulan. Yikes! With safety chain. Double Yikes!

I encouraged him to get a 455 Rancher or something in the 55-65 cc range.


----------



## Oliver1655

I gave you the grippers which were hanging on my splitter & you tossed them in the back of your pickup. Hope they did not grow legs when you got back to your hotel.

Marc, if you go back to pg 1268, there is a flyer on the what will be happening at the spring fest in Cabool, MO this weekend. I believe Chad was hoping to show up & do chainsaw carving as well. There should be 4-5 AS members there. Wish I could make it but I have a wiring job to do this weekend. 

Again, Steve were you interested in the saw 67L36driver wants to give away or were you wanting to give him the spring assembly? I am planning to swing by his place Friday morning & can pick up the saw for you if that is your intention. I believe Homelite410 has a saw he would like picked up & delivered to the Waukee Charity Cut. If there is any one else who need something from 67L36, he posted his phone number up above. Work out a deal with him & I will pick it up / deliver it to the Waukee Charity cut for you. I will be calling him tomorrow evening. (Thursday), to make arrangements for Friday morning.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl just talked to my wife she is firing up the wood furnace as I type. This winter will just not give up. Next we will be complaining its to hot. Oh well.


 Remember this post Kenneth, today was a complaining day.


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> What's up on Saturday in Cabool? I may be healed up enough to go? More cutting? Splitting? Coffee? Sandwiches? What?


AWOL's chainsaw races  gtg thread on porkys


----------



## 67L36Driver

We may have to have a conference call.........................

OK! *Will the member who wants the Strunk please sign up*. Homelite410 has first dibbs as he inquired first (sort of). Then Workshop as I will meet him May 16 anyway just for giggles.

And, so, I'm expecting a visit from Oliver1655 this Friday (tomorrow) or a week from tomorrow?

I can't tell the players without a program................LOL

In addition: I'm on the fence with the Lombard (95cc !!) as it has good compression and the most promis. But, will pass it to a good home as I have way too many projects to complete.


----------



## Oliver1655

67L36, I will give you a call this evening but it will be Friday the 16th that I will come by on the way up to Waukee.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> 67L36, I will give you a call this evening but it will be Friday the 16th that I will come by on the way up to Waukee.



Gotcha...............


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> I gave you the grippers which were hanging on my splitter & you tossed them in the back of your pickup. Hope they did not grow legs when you got back to your hotel.
> 
> Marc, if you go back to pg 1268, there is a flyer on the what will be happening at the spring fest in Cabool, MO this weekend. I believe Chad was hoping to show up & do chainsaw carving as well. There should be 4-5 AS members there. Wish I could make it but I have a wiring job to do this weekend.
> 
> Again, Steve were you interested in the saw 67L36driver wants to give away or were you wanting to give him the spring assembly? I am planning to swing by his place Friday morning & can pick up the saw for you if that is your intention. I believe Homelite410 has a saw he would like picked up & delivered to the Waukee Charity Cut. If there is any one else who need something from 67L36, he posted his phone number up above. Work out a deal with him & I will pick it up / deliver it to the Waukee Charity cut for you. I will be calling him tomorrow evening. (Thursday), to make arrangements for Friday morning.




That is what I thought But some times well you know how it is.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Remember this post Kenneth, today was a complaining day.


No not complaining just making conversation.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning . Carl and John.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning boys! Yes I want the strunk more wood!! What do I need to do?


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Looks like a warm and rainy day ahead here.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## Homelite410

Bring on the humidity!!


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' all. Looks like a warm and rainy day ahead here.


We're ready for some rain!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Bring on the humidity!!


 ssshhhhhh


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning boys! Yes I want the strunk more wood!! What do I need to do?



I wanted to be 100% shure you did. 

Now all we need to do is put the Ok,Ar,Ks,&TX saw relay team in motion. 

O.T.O.H., there is always the USPS. But, postage for 36# x 18x16x12 is killer high.

Where exactly is 'halfway between Hedgerow and Heavyfuel"?


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta love a full load...


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta love a full load...
> 
> View attachment 349197



How much weight you reckon? I don't think my Silverado would care to handle that much.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning everybody.



You're bright eyed and bushy tailed near every morning. It's either a little suspicious or you know something I don't. What's the secret?


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Where exactly is 'halfway between Hedgerow and Heavyfuel"?




5 hours from heavy fuel and 5.5 hours from hedgerow!


----------



## Hinerman

diggers_dad said:


> You're bright eyed and bushy tailed near every morning. It's either a little suspicious or you know something I don't. What's the secret?


 
I have been in much worse places in my life. I also see/have seen the suffering that people go through physically, mentally, and spiritually on a daily basis. It helps me to appreciate how good I have it now and how blessed I am. It also doesn't hurt that I have a great wife, great kids, and a great job (serving veterans every day). My secret is simple-----choose Joy. Life is too short to live in bitterness and anger; I tried that once, it didn't work. I am not naive; I know it could all change in the blink of an eye (car wreck, lay off, cancer, loss of loved one, etc). Will I have the strength and courage to choose joy in the midst of catastrophe??? I don't know---I hope so.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> How much weight you reckon? I don't think my Silverado would care to handle that much.


That load should be around 12,000 lbs... 
5500# x 2.? cord...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hinerman said:


> I have been in much worse places in my life. I also see/have seen the suffering that people go through physically, mentally, and spiritually on a daily basis. It helps me to appreciate how good I have it now and how blessed I am. It also doesn't hurt that I have a great wife, great kids, and a great job (serving veterans every day). My secret is simple-----choose Joy. Life is too short to live in bitterness and anger; I tried that once, it didn't work. I am not naive; I know it could all change in the blink of an eye (car wreck, lay off, cancer, loss of loved one, etc). Will I have the strength and courage to choose joy in the midst of catastrophe??? I don't know---I hope so.


love your philosophy. i figure every day we're vertical and able to walk around is a good day. been on my back before and don't forget how it sucked. course, i stiill don't wanna talk for the first couple hours and/or first couple cups of coffee in the mornings. you "have a happy day" guys sometimes really get me.
btw, did you know its biblical to not be cheery in the morn? i'll have to look it up for ya.

found it - Proverbs 27:14 - A loud and cheerful greeting *early* in the *morning* will be taken as a curse!


----------



## Homelite410

I guess I'm done burning wood this spring.


----------



## Hedgerow

You broked it!!


----------



## Homelite410

You all see this 346 on German eBay....


----------



## workshop

That's pretty cool, now. Reminds me of the visible V-8 engine model I put together when I was a kid. Only this one really runs.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> You all see this 346 on German eBay....


I'd rock it!


----------



## Hinerman

That is cool as heck if you ask me. Must be a prison model


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> I have been in much worse places in my life. I also see/have seen the suffering that people go through physically, mentally, and spiritually on a daily basis. It helps me to appreciate how good I have it now and how blessed I am. It also doesn't hurt that I have a great wife, great kids, and a great job (serving veterans every day). My secret is simple-----choose Joy. Life is too short to live in bitterness and anger; I tried that once, it didn't work. I am not naive; I know it could all change in the blink of an eye (car wreck, lay off, cancer, loss of loved one, etc). Will I have the strength and courage to choose joy in the midst of catastrophe??? I don't know---I hope so.



I kind of figured that would be the response but wanted to hear it anyway. It's a powerful testimony to the power of the will and mind. I salute your optimism and hope you never find cause to lose it. I've been to the top, I've been on the bottom - I'll settle for "better than average" most days. God is always good, we just don't always see it in those around us. Thanks for shining a little light on "the secret".

On the other hand - ya gotta love a guy who can come up with the following scripture ---



jerrycmorrow said:


> love your philosophy. i figure every day we're vertical and able to walk around is a good day. been on my back before and don't forget how it sucked. course, i stiill don't wanna talk for the first couple hours and/or first couple cups of coffee in the mornings. you "have a happy day" guys sometimes really get me.
> btw, did you know its biblical to not be cheery in the morn? i'll have to look it up for ya.
> 
> found it - Proverbs 27:14 - A loud and cheerful greeting *early* in the *morning* will be taken as a curse!



I'll also add it's scriptural for a man to make coffee. He Brews.

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> That load should be around 12,000 lbs...
> 5500# x 2.? cord...



I was guessing close to that. I have a trailer I'm putting together with a 5,500# axle (and brakes). That's the only way the old Silverado will handle a full cord of green oak. I'd love to have a rig with that load pull up to the house once or twice. Nice indeed! 

DD


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is what I thought But some times well you know how it is.


 I saw them go in the truck too  you dug in the tool box, you didnt bury them did you...... ?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd rock it!


I now want it!!!!
One of a kind!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got the &[email protected]%$* J-Red crankcase assembly back together today. Not wanting to do that job again any time soon.

Biggest problem is the bearings fit in a thru-bore. But, my BFH and a 1/2" drive deep well socket saved the day.

Finish assembly will be a cake walk.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Next time I'll try it with the oven set at 300 degrees. 250 wasn't enuff to get the bearings out of the freezer and slipped into the bore.

Blondie's oven mitts made it ackward, need something with fingers.

Morning fellas. Going back to bed now.....................................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey would be stylish at a chairity cut running this pup: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-1631-T...id=100033&prg=9790&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=251524312626

Power Machinery model 340.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning guys. humidity is all gone after the cold front went through, had some pretty good rain yesterday that was about it though. I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Next time I'll try it with the oven set at 300 degrees. 250 wasn't enuff to get the bearings out of the freezer and slipped into the bore.
> 
> Blondie's oven mitts made it ackward, need something with fingers.
> 
> Morning fellas. Going back to bed now.....................................................



Yep, the manual says heat to 200 C which is 392 F. I bought a big toaster oven to heat the cases in. The bearings literally fall to the bottom of the bore when you let go of them with the bearings at room temperature. You can take them out that way too. Take the cases out of the oven and tap them on a board and the bearings fall out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Cobey would be stylish at a chairity cut running this pup: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skil-1631-T...id=100033&prg=9790&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=251524312626
> 
> Power Machinery model 340.



Yes he would! I like the looks of those old Skil's. Kinda aerodynamic.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all you mid western Saw Nuts. found my log grippers. When I got back to hotel I put some stuff in my wifes car trunk. Must have been her cause I didn't do it. Got a nice rain over night.


----------



## Hinerman

Got a nice rain here too. It started raining here yesterday. For those of you that like Chinese food, I am taking the family to PF Changs in Tulsa tonight  Everybody have a good day.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Got a nice rain here too. It started raining here yesterday. For those of you that like Chinese food, I am taking the family to PF Changs in Tulsa tonight  Everybody have a good day.


Jealous........


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, it looks like Spring is back for a couple of days, had several rain showers yesterday evening and last night. I was going to go out and try to catch some night crawlers, but didn't feel like getting wet.
I have had a hankering for some catfish filets and fresh morel mushrooms, it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## cobey

trying to figure out what saws to take to AWOL's.................. but no macs


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> trying to figure out what saws to take to AWOL's.................. but no macs


Take your favorites.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, it looks like Spring is back for a couple of days, had several rain showers yesterday evening and last night. I was going to go out and try to catch some night crawlers, but didn't feel like getting wet.
> I have had a hankering for some catfish filets and fresh morel mushrooms, it doesn't get much better than that.



Morning Jim . Coffee tastes real good this cool morning It was about 48 earlier.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> trying to figure out what saws to take to AWOL's.................. but no macs


 Wish I could go. :-(

Finally happy with the 1-62


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Take your favorites.


 I think the beat up 111 has to go to then


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Wish I could go. :-(
> 
> Finally happy with the 1-62


 

that is neat.... there is a 250 mac on CL but dont thank I want it bad enough to find a place in the shead for it............................. I wish u could go too Steve!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Yep, the manual says heat to 200 C which is *392 F*. I bought a big toaster oven to heat the cases in. The bearings literally fall to the bottom of the bore when you let go of them with the bearings at room temperature. You can take them out that way too. Take the cases out of the oven and tap them on a board and the bearings fall out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I'd think the paint would start burning by then. Blondie would really pitch a *****. Bad 'nuff yesterday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ha! Censor cought it..........................................


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, it looks like Spring is back for a couple of days, had several rain showers yesterday evening and last night. I was going to go out and try to catch some night crawlers, but didn't feel like getting wet.
> I have had a hankering for some catfish filets and fresh morel mushrooms, it doesn't get much better than that.


 Jim do u have a 266 268 272 carb you'd part with?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Jim do u have a 266 268 272 carb you'd part with?


 Mike I have been meaning to get back with you, but as of right now I don't have a extra one that I know of. I have a slick 272 that I tore down some time ago and can't find the box with all the parts so I can put it back together.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> I'd think the paint would start burning by then. Blondie would really pitch a *****. Bad 'nuff yesterday.



Yep, dodged that bullet with a $10 garage sale toaster oven. Still use the dishwasher for air filters though. Just have to run a couple of cycles to get rid of the evidence.


----------



## Homelite410

Slakers...no post since before noon??


----------



## Work Saw Collector

When you are far from home and someone steals your F350 and trailer "you are screwed". Guess I am renting a you haul tomorrow to get me and all this stuff home tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> When you are far from home and someone steals your F350 and trailer "you are screwed". Guess I am renting a you haul tomorrow to get me and all this stuff home tomorrow.


  ????


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ????


someone got my truck and trailer totally locked up from a nice motel parking lot. I have no idea how they got in it or got it started. It was parked close to room door they sure were fast. Pro?


----------



## Homelite410

That is a kick in the nuts!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> When you are far from home and someone steals your F350 and trailer "you are screwed". Guess I am renting a you haul tomorrow to get me and all this stuff home tomorrow.


Whaaaattt!!???
Where were you? Detroit???


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> someone got my truck and trailer totally locked up from a nice motel parking lot. I have no idea how they got in it or got it started. It was parked close to room door they sure were fast. Pro?



Max. bummer...................................


----------



## cobey

sorry to hear that


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Whaaaattt!!???
> Where were you? Detroit???


Worse I guess south of OKC.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That sucks.


----------



## Homelite410

Fish on!





My oldest on our first fishing trip of the year!


----------



## teacherman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Worse I guess south of OKC.


I am so sorry to hear that! What a bummer!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The acursed Jonsered! Finally got him together and pulling it over and it went from good compression to ZERO.

I think I know why the cylinder just dropped on with no fuss........................................ I likely broke the ring.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Worse I guess south of OKC.


 Ticks you off I know. Like to hunt them down like a dog. :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diggers_dad

Work Saw Collector said:


> When you are far from home and someone steals your F350 and trailer "you are screwed". Guess I am renting a you haul tomorrow to get me and all this stuff home tomorrow.


If you can send me some information on your truck and trailer in a PM I'd be happy to give it a little attention down my way. We got word some time back that there were some equipment thieves running from OK through Fayetteville and then our county down to Little Rock.

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> I am so sorry to hear that! What a bummer!


John is that you Been a while since you visited .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> The acursed Jonsered! Finally got him together and pulling it over and it went from good compression to ZERO.
> 
> I think I know why the cylinder just dropped on with no fuss........................................ I likely broke the ring.


You just need to pass that saw off to some one else.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Fish on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest on our first fishing trip of the year!




That makes a great day.


----------



## sawnami

I wandered to a nearby auction. Anybody know what model the Mac is? The loop of 1/2" chipper doesn't look like it's ever been filed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Anyone one else getting any of this rain, wind and hail? Severe storms popping up all over, tennis ball size hail reported in Gladstone,Mo. earlier today.
Stopped at the local Saturday auction, no chainsaws, but I bought three nonrunning S/P Lawnboys for $65.00.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I wandered to a nearby auction. Anybody know what model the Mac is? The loop of 1/2" chipper doesn't look like it's ever been filed.



It's possible the 1/2" chain is worth more than the saw.

Goodness me, a J.D. 15. I just started restoration on one.

Look at the bottom of the recoil cover and see if it has a mfgr. tag. Or, better still, post a picture of it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got a sprinkle here Jim. That good old Tonganoxie split. We need a good soaker.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> I wandered to a nearby auction. Anybody know what model the Mac is? The loop of 1/2" chipper doesn't look like it's ever been filed.


 
Love that little J.D., how long is that rollernose and is that Mac a gear drive?


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> John is that you Been a while since you visited .


Hey Kenneth!


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Anyone one else getting any of this rain, wind and hail? Severe storms popping up all over, tennis ball size hail reported in Gladstone,Mo. earlier today.
> Stopped at the local Saturday auction, no chainsaws, but I bought three nonrunning S/P Lawnboys for $65.00.


Love Lawnboys. Need a self-propelled one.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> It's possible the 1/2" chain is worth more than the saw.
> 
> Goodness me, a J.D. 15. I just started restoration on one.
> 
> Look at the bottom of the recoil cover and see if it has a mfgr. tag. Or, better still, post a picture of it.



The loop of 1/2" chipper is laying on the 36" hard nose bar on the ground. I just found a loop of almost new 7/16" in the box of chain loops that I got. The Mac just has 3/8". 

Here's the tag on the 15.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Love that little J.D., how long is that rollernose and is that Mac a gear drive?



Thanks Jim. 
The roller nose on the Mac is 24" and the roller nose on the ground by the hard nose bar is 34". I don't think the Mac is a gear drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> The loop of 1/2" chipper is laying on the 36" hard nose bar on the ground. I just found a loop of almost new 7/16" in the box of chain loops that I got. The Mac just has 3/8".
> 
> Here's the tag on the 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



If you part that one out, I could use the recoil cover. My J.D. 15 has a rplacement cover so the tag was lost.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Love Lawnboys. Need a self-propelled one.



You betcha.

I've had my Silver Series 25 plus years. I originally bought a push model but when I took it out of the box I discovered it was a self propelled mower. Pleasent suprise.


----------



## Oliver1655

I have been swamped this weekend. I had a side wiring job & have put in 16 hours days yesterday & today. This next weekend I will be back up in Iowa at the Waukee Charity Cut. Then I will be focusing on home projects for most of the summer.

Kenneth, any luck finding you log grabbers?


----------



## Oliver1655

Good night all. This old man is heading to bed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Love Lawnboys. Need a self-propelled one.


We might be able to fix you up, it would a Silver Series though.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Good night all. This old man is heading to bed.



Me also.

Good night fellas............................


----------



## sawnami

Jim, on second look, I believe the Mac IS a gear drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> I have been swamped this weekend. I had a side wiring job & have put in 16 hours days yesterday & today. This next weekend I will be back up in Iowa at the Waukee Charity Cut. Then I will be focusing on home projects for most of the summer.
> 
> Kenneth, any luck finding you log grabbers?


 he found them John


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good morning campers!

Will take a second run at a nights sleep in a couple hours. See what you younger fellas are in for? Sleep/bladder trouble........................

Got the fuel tank rinsed out on the Strunk so he is ready for transport by any means to get him to Homelite410. And, so he don't stink up my garage so bad.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> We might be able to fix you up, it would a Silver Series though.



I have a very low hr. push Silver on hand. Wonder if the engine would work on my S.P. chassis? I assume it wouldn't but, don't really know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

diggers_dad said:


> If you can send me some information on your truck and trailer in a PM I'd be happy to give it a little attention down my way. We got word some time back that there were some equipment thieves running from OK through Fayetteville and then our county down to Little Rock.
> 
> DD


Just got back home let me get caught up here and I'll PM this evening.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellers, Hope you all have a good day with your mommas n wives.


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> Fish on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest on our first fishing trip of the year!



That makes for some great memories all the way around. Great picture!


----------



## diggers_dad

sawnami said:


> I wandered to a nearby auction. Anybody know what model the Mac is? The loop of 1/2" chipper doesn't look like it's ever been filed.



The Mac appears to be a gear drive. If you look on the bottom of the saw, there will be a "T" shape made by the casting close to the middle. Off one side of the "T" the model number should be stamped. Usually covered with a lot of crud but I've always been able to locate it on those saws.

Very nice haul! That JD is a beauty.

DD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> I have been swamped this weekend. I had a side wiring job & have put in 16 hours days yesterday & today. This next weekend I will be back up in Iowa at the Waukee Charity Cut. Then I will be focusing on home projects for most of the summer.
> 
> Kenneth, any luck finding you log grabbers?


Yes I guess they got put in my wifes car /


----------



## teacherman

Mo. Jim said:


> We might be able to fix you up, it would a Silver Series though.


I have one similar to this, it is 15 years old, runs great. However, it need a carb; I cannot get it to stop draining the tank when not running. I even put a cheap petcock on the fuel line. So, I store it at an angle, and I don't keep much fuel in it. At some point I'll put a carb on it. I tuned the rpm to 3300 or whatever the lawn boy forum said was optimum. I hope to keep it going for another twenty years. My yard is very tiny, so it won't wear out from overuse. I like it because it is lightweight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I had one of the tiny yellow 18" Lawnboys until I fell into then s.p. 21". Used it in our back yard which is an obsticle course from Blondie's junk.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> We might be able to fix you up, it would a Silver Series though.



Doesn't matter what series it is. Its a lawn boy and its self propelled. When I was a kid we had a bricktop type. I'd like to find one of those, too.


----------



## workshop

Mo.Jim, are you going to be at Mrs. Samtip's charity cut?


----------



## sawnami

diggers_dad said:


> The Mac appears to be a gear drive. If you look on the bottom of the saw, there will be a "T" shape made by the casting close to the middle. Off one side of the "T" the model number should be stamped. Usually covered with a lot of crud but I've always been able to locate it on those saws.
> 
> Very nice haul! That JD is a beauty.
> 
> DD


Thanks for the info! This is the bottom. Probably right in front of me, but I can't see a number. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Thanks for the info! This is the bottom. Probably right in front of me, but I can't see a number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Is it to the left? Underneath that cover? All that I have seen, its at the base of the cylinder.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Thanks for the info! This is the bottom. Probably right in front of me, but I can't see a number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Steve check in the carb box and and see if there is a silver tag with the model number, it will read 6xxxxx and on the Mac chart it will tell you the saw model.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Mo.Jim, are you going to be at Mrs. Samtip's charity cut?


 The verdict is still out on that, it depends on what I get done this week.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim I am driving up and back Sat if you would like to ride. Taking the car and a couple saws. you welcome to ride along.

Ps plan on leaving my house about 4 Am


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve check in the carb box and and see if there is a silver tag with the model number, it will read 6xxxxx and on the Mac chart it will tell you the saw model.



No tag. :-( Either the starter ratio is wimpy or it has some very good compression. Won't hardly pull over without the compression released. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Every body must have been busy.


----------



## workshop

Hey Kenneth, how are you this fine evening.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Doing fine just fine just got to my home away from home. and you


----------



## workshop

Spent the day doing Mothers Day stuff. Any other day it's called the honey due list. Painting the newly installed privacy fence. Looking forward to travelling to Iowa this Friday.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas.


----------



## Homelite410

Could be a Little interesting tonight.


----------



## awol

sawnami said:


> I wandered to a nearby auction. Anybody know what model the Mac is? The loop of 1/2" chipper doesn't look like it's ever been filed.



The Mac looks like a lg70, as it is the only 10 series gear drive with a decomp. The Id numbers are on a tag under the air filter cover unless removed by previous owner.


----------



## teacherman

workshop said:


> Spent the day doing Mothers Day stuff. Any other day it's called the honey due list. Painting the newly installed privacy fence. Looking forward to travelling to Iowa this Friday.


I was going to do so much stuff, and ended up doing next to nothing. But momma (Nancy) and I spent some time together, and Emerson had a decent day. I used my new old Shop smith to fix a piano bench for a friend of hers. Turns out the bench was 60 yrs old. I managed to drill out both ends of the 3/4" dowel attaching a leg to the bench, and replace it. That horizontal drill press is a good thing. 

So who all is still around? I have been out of touch so long, has the whole crew been changed out?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> I was going to do so much stuff, and ended up doing next to nothing. But momma (Nancy) and I spent some time together, and Emerson had a decent day. I used my new old Shop smith to fix a piano bench for a friend of hers. Turns out the bench was 60 yrs old. I managed to drill out both ends of the 3/4" dowel attaching a leg to the bench, and replace it. That horizontal drill press is a good thing.
> 
> So who all is still around? I have been out of touch so long, has the whole crew been changed out?



Throw some names out john I will do the best I can.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm new here. Mostly because Jim and Kenneth are in my neighborhood.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Mike looks like you made it . Looks like foul weather all day hope we get some rain.


----------



## Oliver1655

4 days to the Waukee, Iowa Charity Cut.


----------



## diggers_dad

sawnami said:


> Thanks for the info! This is the bottom. Probably right in front of me, but I can't see a number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Nope, it ain't you - it's me. That's a different design than the ones I've had. The bottom is configured differently entirely. I'm not going to say there isn't a stamped model number on it somewhere, but darned if I can see it. I enlarged the image several times and looked closely but wasn't able to see it. I'm afraid you've exhausted my knowledge of Macs. You may have to talk to an actual Mac guru to figure that one out. I will say it looks good for its age. A lot of times I'll run across them that look good on top but have lots of corrosion on bottom. That's still a sweet saw, no matter what model. You might post pictures in the Mac sticky. Those guys probably will recognize it first thing.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just so we all are clear: 
*Oliver1655* is picking up the Strunk Friday and dragging it off to *Homelite410*..................................................I think...........................
I did rinse the fuel tank, honest. Still smells.

Meeting with *Workshop* is canceled untill next oppertunity. If we get to go to Branson this summer, Blondie is in for a stop in Nixa.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I'm new here. Mostly because Jim and Kenneth are in my neighborhood.


 Teacherman lives about 25 minutes from me he hosted the 1st GTG that I attended and the cad bug was rampant.


----------



## diggers_dad

teacherman said:


> I was going to do so much stuff, and ended up doing next to nothing. But momma (Nancy) and I spent some time together, and Emerson had a decent day. I used my new old Shop smith to fix a piano bench for a friend of hers. Turns out the bench was 60 yrs old. I managed to drill out both ends of the 3/4" dowel attaching a leg to the bench, and replace it. That horizontal drill press is a good thing.
> 
> So who all is still around? I have been out of touch so long, has the whole crew been changed out?



Quality tools make all the difference in the world. Good morning and welcome aboard (again). I don't know how many of the original crew are still around, some of us from Northern Arkansas and Southern Missouri sort of took over when Steve (Workshop) started his Charity Cut madness.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Just so we all are clear:
> *Oliver1655* is picking up the Strunk Friday and dragging it off to *Homelite410*..................................................I think...........................
> I did rinse the fuel tank, honest. Still smells.
> 
> Meeting with *Workshop* is canceled untill next oppertunity. If we get to go to Branson this summer, Blondie is in for a stop in Nixa.



Worth the trip. Steve and family are good people.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> I was going to do so much stuff, and ended up doing next to nothing. But momma (Nancy) and I spent some time together, and Emerson had a decent day. I used my new old Shop smith to fix a piano bench for a friend of hers. Turns out the bench was 60 yrs old. I managed to drill out both ends of the 3/4" dowel attaching a leg to the bench, and replace it. That horizontal drill press is a good thing.
> 
> So who all is still around? I have been out of touch so long, has the whole crew been changed out?


 
Not the whole crew some have dropped off some added but the crazy train is still rolling.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sitting in a tire shopgetting tire fixed ugh ugh.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sitting in a tire shopgetting tire fixed ugh ugh.



Our neighborhood went thru a spate of re-roofing a couple years ago. I had to buy a tire plug kit and then a refill on the plugs as both I and the neighbors had so many flats from roofing nails. Got so good at pluggin' tires all I would do is jack it up, plug it and refill the air. Like a Nascar pit stop.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Check in Jim! What's up?


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> I'm new here. Mostly because Jim and Kenneth are in my neighborhood.


 I think Kenneth and I are going to have to kidnap Carl to get him to a GTG or a charity cut. He can call Blondie the next day and tell her not to pay the ransome, that he escaped.


----------



## Oliver1655

Carl is welcome to ride up with me to Waukee this Friday.


----------



## Oliver1655

AWOL & Rebecca, how did the Spring fest come out? Did Rebecca show them up at the chainsaw races?


----------



## 67L36Driver

How much help can a skinny little geezer be?

I'm only good for holding down a bag chair and drinkin' coffee............................................


----------



## jerrycmorrow

teacherman said:


> I was going to do so much stuff, and ended up doing next to nothing. But momma (Nancy) and I spent some time together, and Emerson had a decent day. I used my new old Shop smith to fix a piano bench for a friend of hers. Turns out the bench was 60 yrs old. I managed to drill out both ends of the 3/4" dowel attaching a leg to the bench, and replace it. That horizontal drill press is a good thing.
> 
> So who all is still around? I have been out of touch so long, has the whole crew been changed out?


 i first signed up about the time you were fading out. i remember a post w/vids of your friend, who later passed, taking down a large tree at your house. sorry then and sorry now for your loss.


----------



## Oliver1655

Carl, I bet you have lots of tales to tell to help pass the time, help unloading the splits from one of the splitters, advise on saws, help keeping the saws sharpened, ... You may be retired but you ain't dead yet!


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> AWOL & Rebecca, how did the Spring fest come out? Did Rebecca show them up at the chainsaw races?


They went well... 
Lot of local interest in the saw/lumber/firewood biz...
Something tells me, if that event was really promoted, there would be a bunch of local folks that would give it a whirl!!
Saw racin' is just a good time...
So is tractor pullin'... I think the John Deere will be makin' the trip next year..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> How much help can a skinny little geezer be?
> 
> I'm only good for holding down a bag chair and drinkin' coffee............................................


 I will bet you can make a mean cup of coffee for Matt Stephen Jim Lurch and myself. It could be a full time job.


----------



## awol

Oliver1655 said:


> AWOL & Rebecca, how did the Spring fest come out? Did Rebecca show them up at the chainsaw races?


It went great! Thanks to Hedge and Cobey a bunch of of people now know what a real saw runs like. Rebekah did do a little racing, so did AJ, that was fun.
If the clubs board of directors liked what they saw, we may talk them into going all out next year with advertising and entry fees with 100% payback. I'll know after the next meeting.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> How much help can a skinny little geezer be?
> 
> I'm only good for holding down a bag chair and drinkin' coffee............................................


You and Jim need to come up, even if it's only for the day. It would be handy to have a dedicated saw sharpener there. These charity cuts are a lot of fun. Besides processing a lot of wood there is a lot of BSing going on and even some buying and selling. 
Plus it would be good to see you and Jim.


----------



## teacherman

Hope we can make it up for one of these someday.


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> Hope we can make it up for one of these someday.


Yes.. It's a gtg around a common cause..


----------



## workshop

teacherman said:


> Hope we can make it up for one of these someday.


I'll be putting one on in September. You are more than welcome to come. Good times, good friends, free firewood for the less fortunate.


----------



## workshop

teacherman said:


> Hope we can make it up for one of these someday.


2 years ago we were able to deliver 255 pick up loads of wood to people in Christian County. Last year we fell on our butt. Mostly my fault. Maybe 75 loads. Im not sure what the exact count is for this season is right now, but I do know we have surpassed 255. 80-90% of that was done by the good people here. I would like, and be honored, if you could come in September.
Charity Cut 6 in September, date to be determined.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Hope we can make it up for one of these someday.


You would enjoy it John. 


workshop said:


> I'll be putting one on in September. You are more than welcome to come. Good times, good friends, free firewood for the less fortunate.


John would there be a need for this in our area?


----------



## cobey

hi Steve  sorry I bought the mac you wanted .... but I was being AWOL's saw chaser  the thrill of the chase is
still fun, even bagging saws for other people.......


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> They went well...
> Lot of local interest in the saw/lumber/firewood biz...
> Something tells me, if that event was really promoted, there would be a bunch of local folks that would give it a whirl!!
> Saw racin' is just a good time...
> So is tractor pullin'... I think the John Deere will be makin' the trip next year..


 yep good fun!!! wish I could go in october .. but I got to do a wedding.... the cool part is that the groom is cutting
his cake with a ported stihl 026


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

you guys near springfield check this out.http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4462405705.html


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> AWOL & Rebecca, how did the Spring fest come out? Did Rebecca show them up at the chainsaw races?


 Rebecca and AJ wipped up on the locals.... mostly the echo 600 was beating the locals


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> you guys near springfield check this out.http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4462405705.html


Yeah, I saw that. Thought about making an offer on it. But need to save my pennies to get to the Charity Cut in Iowa.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Thought about making an offer on it. But need to save my pennies to get to the Charity Cut in Iowa.


 man im proud of you Steve! if it was close to me I might be in trouble........


----------



## Homelite410

That pioneer is sweet


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> That pioneer is sweet


I've got 2 or 3 that would make good spare parts for it, too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

On the *chairity cut* deal: You really, really don't want me lose with a file on your chain. Mostly don't know WTH I'm doing.

Now If you run me an extenstion cord for my H.F. grinder we be OK, maybe.

Another: *That Pioneer* is way cool. Fool gased/fueled it. Would have been worth more if he hadn't. Can you dig it, New with Box.

Kenneth and ?: Travis in Harrisonville is telling me about a *Homie 650 and a 750 *with others somewhere out by Lawrence or Topeka listed on C'list. I'll check before bed.


----------



## Homelite410

750 homelite... YES PLEASE!


----------



## Homelite410

http://ksu.craigslist.org/grd/4449229346.html


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Thought about making an offer on it. But need to save my pennies to get to the Charity Cut in Iowa.





Homelite410 said:


> http://ksu.craigslist.org/grd/4449229346.html


seems alittle high. 

good morning mike


----------



## Oliver1655

3 days & I'm off - to Waukee, IA via St Joseph, MO.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> On the *chairity cut* deal: You really, really don't want me lose with a file on your chain. Mostly don't know WTH I'm doing.
> 
> Now If you run me an extenstion cord for my H.F. grinder we be OK, maybe.
> 
> Another: *That Pioneer* is way cool. Fool gased/fueled it. Would have been worth more if he hadn't. Can you dig it, New with Box.
> 
> Kenneth and ?: Travis in Harrisonville is telling me about a *Homie 650 and a 750 *with others somewhere out by Lawrence or Topeka listed on C'list. I'll check before bed.



Yeah, he told me he gassed and ran it twice. That cooled off my excitement for it. 

I'd have to see the pistons with the mufflers off of the 650 & 750 before I would even think about them. 

And about the chain filing, Carl I think you're sandbaggin'. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

teacherman said:


> Hope we can make it up for one of these someday.



John, you still riding the Harley?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

Ya id wanna see the cylinders muffler off too!! And how much corrosion is on the bottom?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, going to be kind of cool the next few days, 40's and 60's. Setting here drinking coffee waiting for the sunshine they keep promising for today. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> http://ksu.craigslist.org/grd/4449229346.html



Gads I'd love to have the big Homies.

Wrong month for that to show up. Insurance for four cars, light bill, gas bill and fuel (auto) bills shrunk my account.

On a happy note, the *John Deere 15* is getting down to the short strokes.....................

Jim: Fire up the OWB this morning? Brrrrrr.......... This is May?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fellow liked his Homies.




Could be why there are not many trees in Kansas.


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Jim, do u still have that small engine gear reduction you offered me at the GTG?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Fellow liked his Homies.
> 
> View attachment 350083
> 
> 
> Could be why there are not many trees in Kansas.


 the price he is asking he will have them for a while I'm thinking 50.00 apiece is more than good. And he will still be making money.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, I'm used to buying $50 or less range. If I'm buying more than that, I've got to see about payments.


----------



## 67L36Driver

John Deere 15 is a runner. Now to get the graphics done by the sign shop and a good loop of 3/8" Lp X 56 DL. Crap chain gave the log a good rubbin' but not cut for squat.


----------



## teacherman

sawnami said:


> John, you still riding the Harley?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yup/ Not nearly as much, though. 

I suppose the priorities may be a bit different now.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> John Deere 15 is a runner. Now to get the graphics done by the sign shop and a good loop of 3/8" Lp X 56 DL. Crap chain gave the log a good rubbin' but not cut for squat.




That's super Carl.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey John..


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone want a running homelite 650?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want a running homelite 650?



NOopcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want a running homelite 650?


How much?


----------



## bun75

Have anything to trade around the same cc range? Not looking for money, something newer to run on a mill.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want a running homelite 650?


Would love to have one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want a running homelite 650?



You betcha.. But, can I afford it? Not likely.......................................

One like this: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...da23a6be0917f80288256c2600149e56?OpenDocument
Or, some big old hoary monster?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> NOopcorn: opcorn: opcorn:



We need to turn Kenneth on to running the real ax man saws................................A ride with 'Fat Alice' is in order.

On a sad note: The ACE hardware John Deere green rattle can paint isn't fuel proof. &%[email protected]#@()&^..........................*&^$%*)(%$#@ m.f.rs.


----------



## workshop

Let's see a pic of fat Alice. I'm curious, Kenneth is a big boy.


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want a running homelite 650?


 Maybe..... You got one? I remember seeing a decent Super in your saw stash.


----------



## bun75

Anybody open to trades for this?


----------



## Homelite410

Piston ported baby!! Ain't no reeds in there!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> NOopcorn: opcorn: opcorn:





67L36Driver said:


> We need to turn Kenneth on to running the real ax man saws................................A ride with 'Fat Alice' is in order.
> .



???????????????????


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Let's see a pic of fat Alice. I'm curious, Kenneth is a big boy.



Fat Alice = Fat blond hooker in an orange dress.





What, you thought maybe 'Fat Alice' was something other than a chainsaw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Fat Alice = Fat blond hooker in an orange dress.
> 
> View attachment 350160
> View attachment 350161




He!! no on the hooker.   And I will take that saw.


----------



## workshop

The only reason I'd be afraid to run Fat Alice is because its to nice looking to get it all dirty. That is NICE.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Would love to have one.



Gads, man! What would you do with it? I'm not sure you could even pick it up without injury.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Went out and fired up the old wood hog awhile ago to take the chill off. There's something wrong about having a fire in the middle of May, unless it's a bonfire.
I would rather have one of my Husky 2100's running than a 650 Homey.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Gads, man! What would you do with it? I'm not sure you could even pick it up without injury.


CAD.


----------



## teacherman

67L36Driver said:


> You betcha.. But, can I afford it? Not likely.......................................
> 
> One like this: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...da23a6be0917f80288256c2600149e56?OpenDocument
> Or, some big old hoary monster?


Notice the weight is not listed. It must be measured in "stone," as in "four stone," or 54 lbs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What, you thought maybe 'Fat Alice' was something other than a chainsaw?


Mo. Jim said:


> Went out and fired up the old wood hog awhile ago to take the chill off. There's something wrong about having a fire in the middle of May, unless it's a bonfire.
> I would rather have one of my Husky 2100's running than a 650 Homey.



Jim: Makin' a run down your way tomorrow in the a.m.. See what a loop for the 655 will cost and some real chain for the J.D.-15. 

Allen and I ran the big Poulan today and it had trouble with the sweet gum. Got his granpa's P-20 going.


----------



## Hinerman

All you Iowa Charity Cutters be safe and cut one for me


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> We need to turn Kenneth on to running the real ax man saws................................A ride with 'Fat Alice' is in order.
> 
> On a sad note: The ACE hardware John Deere green rattle can paint isn't fuel proof. &%[email protected]#@()&^..........................*&^$%*)(%$#@ m.f.rs.



Carl, I painted some suitcase weights a week ago with $10 a can of genuine John Deere green from the John Deere store. I'll pour some gas on one tomorrow and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone want a running homelite 650?



Naw. 

Now a 650 cylinder and 750 cylinder and two pistons, yes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> What, you thought maybe 'Fat Alice' was something other than a chainsaw?
> 
> 
> Jim: Makin' a run down your way tomorrow in the a.m.. See what a loop for the 655 will cost and some real chain for the J.D.-15.
> 
> Allen and I ran the big Poulan today and it had trouble with the sweet gum. Got his granpa's P-20 going.


 Carl I won't be home in the am, I have to take my sister to Cameron. What chain are you running on the 655?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Carl I won't be home in the am, I have to take my sister to Cameron. What chain are you running on the 655?



*Jim:*
I'll hold off till one p.m. or so. Bring grandson with me. We have the two grandkids the rest of the week as Sarah and Mike are in Wash. D.C.

IDK what chain is on the 655. Looks like chipper at 60-80 %. Depth is .025" per my guage but not making big chips like a new loop does. 

*sawnami:* 
Our local Tractor Supply discontinued carrying Valspar Tractor & Impliment. I know it is fuel proof but the rest of the stuff found locally is a crap shoot. I used 'Magic' on 'Fat Alice' and it holds up fine.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> *Jim:*
> I'll hold off till one p.m. or so. Bring grandson with me. We have the two grandkids the rest of the week as Sarah and Mike are in Wash. D.C.
> 
> IDK what chain is on the 655. Looks like chipper at 60-80 %. Depth is .025" per my guage but not making big chips like a new loop does.
> 
> *sawnami:*
> Our local Tractor Supply discontinued carrying Valspar Tractor & Impliment. I know it is fuel proof but the rest of the stuff found locally is a crap shoot. I used 'Magic' on 'Fat Alice' and it holds up fine.



sounds like you need a file not a new chain.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> sounds like you need a file not a new chain.



LOL Come over and file on it. I may even let you run him.................................He He.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Kenneth & Carl. 51°F right now. Praying for good weather for Friday & Saturday up at Waukee, IA. Weather can change so rapidly this time of the year.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I would but it is 4hrs drive.

Good morning all you Midwesterners.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning Kenneth & Carl. 51°F right now. Praying for good weather for Friday & Saturday up at Waukee, IA. Weather can change so rapidly this time of the year.




Morning John.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning Kenneth and everyone! 37 here. I hope you all have a good day I can't wait to see a few of you have you on Friday!!


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> Gads, man! What would you do with it? I'm not sure you could even pick it up without injury.





workshop said:


> CAD.





teacherman said:


> Notice the weight is not listed. It must be measured in "stone," as in "four stone," or 54 lbs.



My hat is off the men who used to run saws like that day in and day out to earn a living, feed the family and build the nation. I'm not sure I could run one for a full day - they ran them EVERY day. 

Morning all! Cool and rainy in the Ozarks this morning.


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> Carl, I painted some suitcase weights a week ago with $10 a can of genuine John Deere green from the John Deere store. I'll pour some gas on one tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Carl, sprayed premix in the deer emblem inset in one of the suitcase weights and let it sit for 1/2hr. Wiped it out and no effect on the paint whatsoever. Looks like good stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, sprayed premix in the deer emblem inset in one of the suitcase weights and let it sit for 1/2hr. Wiped it out and no effect on the paint whatsoever. Looks like good stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Thanks for the info.

I'm takin' the extra can back to Ace since I still have the sales slip. And, off to the local Deere dealer to see about the air filter lid sticker and the sign shop for the clutch cover number.


----------



## workshop

Wife and I will be hitting the road north to Iowa about 8am Friday morning. Looking forward to the drive and meeting up with my friends again. 
LET'S CUT SOME WOOD!!!!


----------



## sawnami

First step in removing the engine on a Stingray ------------------------------------Remove the rear bumper. Makes sense huh?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ummmmmm.....................................not a real stingray................................................LOL

Real Stingray: No power brakes, no power steering and you need to know how to operate a clutch.




(before shelves for saws)


----------



## Oliver1655

Let's see, if I can sell the bucking stand off the log bucking trailer while I am in Iowa, I could swing by Carl's on the way back & as a favor to him,  I'm sure I could figure out a way to load that Stingray up on the trailer to get it out of his way. I mean he obviously needs more room for his saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> First step in removing the engine on a Stingray ------------------------------------Remove the rear bumper. Makes sense huh?


OK.. I'll bite...
Why are you guys removing the engine from such a new car??


----------



## Homelite410

I bet you have to do that to change the spark plugs!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> First step in removing the engine on a Stingray ------------------------------------Remove the rear bumper. Makes sense huh?



Is the engine in the back.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Let's see, if I can sell the bucking stand off the log bucking trailer while I am in Iowa, I could swing by Carl's on the way back & as a favor to him,  I'm sure I could figure out a way to load that Stingray up on the trailer to get it out of his way. I mean he obviously needs more room for his saws.



You will have to wait in the line.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening little slow in here.


----------



## Homelite410

Ya IMA getting ready for charity cut!!


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening little slow in here.


Hey Kenneth!

I have a week and a half until I get off work for a while, and I hope to get back into saws and cutting. 
Is there a GTG in the works for this summer yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Hey Kenneth!
> 
> I have a week and a half until I get off work for a while, and I hope to get back into saws and cutting.
> Is there a GTG in the works for this summer yet?


The next close to use is this fall late summer in Fort Scott Ks. We can have a mini gtg impromptu.


----------



## Homelite410

Walking to the shop tonight open up the saw cabinet and found this.




I love my wife!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> OK.. I'll bite...
> Why are you guys removing the engine from such a new car??



Excessive crankshaft end play. The clutch would drop when accelerating. Sending the engine assembly back to engineering for analysis. Pretty rare for these to have any type of engine problem. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is the engine in the back.



No, the engine is in the front and transmission and differential is in the rear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Ummmmmm.....................................not a real stingray................................................LOL
> 
> Real Stingray: No power brakes, no power steering and you need to know how to operate a clutch.
> 
> View attachment 350337
> 
> 
> (before shelves for saws)



Nice Carl. What engine does she have in her?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Per my screen name: RPO L36, 390 hp. 427.


----------



## cobey

I like hot rods! when I worked at the chevy dealer in the early 90's I got to drive some neat factory hotrod
camaro's and vettes. rich people and doctors would bring in some neat old cars to be worked on. one guy took a brand new 454 ss p/u
and had 1000 hp bbc and drive train to match, brought it by when it was done it had less than 500 miles on it!
he did a blast by the shop, it saw more track time than street time


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> Walking to the shop tonight open up the saw cabinet and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> I love my wife!



I get notes like that from my saws all the time. Fresh, high octane gas, quality bar oil and a sharp chain keeps 'em happy.

DD


----------



## Locust Cutter

teacherman said:


> Hey Kenneth!
> 
> I have a week and a half until I get off work for a while, and I hope to get back into saws and cutting.
> Is there a GTG in the works for this summer yet?


Where are you at Teacherman? There are a few of us Kansas running around here and may be able to make some arrangements...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The next close to use is this fall late summer in Fort Scott Ks. We can have a mini gtg impromptu.


I got a pile of hackberry logs...
Hack away...


----------



## cobey

changed avatar because I didnt like the dorky glasses thing...... this was one of our cars from our stable a couple
years back .... somehow this pic was on my computer, I guess my boss sent the pic to facebook not sure how It was on the puter


----------



## cobey

took me an hour to find a pic...... somehow i put church papers on the avatar the first time


----------



## old cookie

Hackberry is a good wood to hack on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth and crew!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mike is that a 2188 in your I luve you pic.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Oliver1655*: I have a gearbox from Mo. Jim in addition to the Sturnk for the trip to the charity cut. Save a touch more room in the transport.

*Observation:* You won't find this kind of co-operation and generosity over on the corvette forum. (Too many arragont executive types wringing their hands over their 'investment'.)


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. Time for cup #4. I'm almost conversational at this point.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mike is that a 2188 in your I luve you pic.opcorn:opcorn:


That's my ported 2186 former landing saw that will make a 660 blush...... its old fashioned ported no machine work but it sure runs good! Real good power band hella stout for torque! It has more in it but I likes it the way it is!!


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> *Observation:* You won't find this kind of co-operation and generosity over on the corvette forum. (Too many arragont executive types wringing their hands over their 'investment'.)


Nor the arrogant John Deere guys either.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning to all you "lovers of the saw". I see one even loves it's owner back. I need a favor of all (or one) of you Iowa Charity Cutters this weekend. Mx_racer is bringing his custom made splitter to the Iowa Charity cut. He is wanting to sell it. I have no doubt it is nice. If you have time, will you give it a spin, check it out, and report back to me with your thoughts? Thanks in advance.

Who is going? Homelite, Workshop


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, only on my second cup of coffee this morning, late start. Sitting here with the front door open to cool the house down. I think I should have used a little less hedge when I stoked the stove about midnight. Sunshine and 57 today, need at least two more cups before I think about going to work. Later Jim


----------



## Homelite410

I will tell you that splitter is bad a$$ as jim would say "that's good property" it winters at my house and he let's me use it as much as I want! Very good design, heavy (travels well on 15" tires and torsion suspension axle) plenty of power (14 HP Kohler)!! 

What els would you like to know?


----------



## Oliver1655

Thomas, I used it at the GTG. I would not have any reservations about it's quality & build.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Good morning to all you "lovers of the saw". I see one even loves it's owner back. I need a favor of all (or one) of you Iowa Charity Cutters this weekend. Mx_racer is bringing his custom made splitter to the Iowa Charity cut. He is wanting to sell it. I have no doubt it is nice. If you have time, will you give it a spin, check it out, and report back to me with your thoughts? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Who is going? Homelite, Workshop


Ran it...
Awesome machine...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Didn't run it
But boy does it look good!!
My splitter dreams of waking up and looking like that


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> it winters at my house and he let's me use it as much as I want!.......What els would you like to know?


 
HA, that is what I call a friend. Since it is heavy, is it balanced well enough that it can be moved around by hand? Is the receiver on the motor end or log tray end?


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> HA, that is what I call a friend. Since it is heavy, is it balanced well enough that it can be moved around by hand? Is the receiver on the motor end or log tray end?


Its a heavy bitc* to move by hand table to rear log & lift on drivers side as towed.


----------



## Oliver1655

Compare moving it around to Hedge's or mine. If you had a hard surface, you could use a trailer dolly & with a little grunt move it.



The hitch is on the opposite end as the wedge/out-feed table.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> *Oliver1655*: I have a gearbox from Mo. Jim in addition to the Sturnk for the trip to the charity cut. Save a touch more room in the transport.
> 
> *Observation:* You won't find this kind of co-operation and generosity over on the corvette forum. (Too many arragont executive types wringing their hands over their 'investment'.)



Or my BMW motorcycle forum. They over analyze EVERYTHING and get in over their heads frequently doing repairs and maintenance. I start a peeing match with a rider in Australia often. They get pretty stirred up when I call Tammi's and my bikes Bavarian Made Wrecks (BMW). What can I say, I call 'em as I see 'em. ;-)


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Or my BMW motorcycle forum. They over analyze EVERYTHING and get in over their heads frequently doing repairs and maintenance. I start a peeing match with a rider in Australia often. They get pretty stirred up when I call Tammi's and my bikes *Bavarian Made Wrecks* (BMW). What can I say, I call 'em as I see 'em. ;-)



Love it!


No time to get chains today but Blondie let me have the car long enuff to get the clutch cover for the J.D. 15. Sticker for the a.f. lid is due tomorrow. (running deer)


----------



## teacherman

sawnami said:


> Or my BMW motorcycle forum. They over analyze EVERYTHING and get in over their heads frequently doing repairs and maintenance. I start a peeing match with a rider in Australia often. They get pretty stirred up when I call Tammi's and my bikes Bavarian Made Wrecks (BMW). What can I say, I call 'em as I see 'em. ;-)


When people are that uptight, it's just entertainment getting them stirred up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm a Deere collector by default. They happen to be made by Remington.

Now if I find a Deere nut with deep pockets...................................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> When people are that uptight, it's just entertainment getting them stirred up.


 Good evening John and Carl


----------



## Homelite410

Evening Kenneth! Carl! John!


----------



## workshop

Howdy everybody.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Howdy everybody.


 hey Steve


----------



## workshop

Truck is loaded and ready to go. Next stop, Sam- tips!


----------



## cobey

be safe have fun!!! tell everyone hey for me... I would love to go but spent alot on trips the last three weeks


----------



## cobey

went out to cover stuff in the garden so the frost wont get it.... in MAY!

put 200 buckets over my dads plants, hay and any other means of covering stuff... if it frosts hard he will still loose 2/3's of his garden
he had a knee replaced last wednesday... he made it out to the garden and tried to cover plants but he couldnt hold his weight long....stupid weather


----------



## Oliver1655

I'll be leaving in a few minutes for St. Joe to meet Carl, then on to Doug & Marcy's in Waukee for the Charity Cut. Praying for safe driving for all.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellers! Welcome to the GREAT state of Iowa!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> I'll be leaving in a few minutes for St. Joe to meet Carl, then on to Doug & Marcy's in Waukee for the Charity Cut. Praying for safe driving for all.



I'm up but won't be for long. We have to get the two grandkids off to school by 8 (babysitting this week) and then wait for John to show up.

Frost on the lid of Blondie's hot tub. May. Can your believe it?

Then off to Halls for some chain loops and the Deere dealer for my a.f. lid sticker.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning John, Mike, Carl, Getting ready to to get ready for charity cut. I should be in Iowa in 24 hrs.


----------



## workshop

A few last minute things, then we're on the road.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, Carl just called and said John made it to his place. They are supposed to stop by here later. A frosty 39 degrees this morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. All you travelers to Iowa be safe out there. Make a good showing this weekend for the rest of us. Carry on.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> I'll be leaving in a few minutes for St. Joe to meet Carl, then on to Doug & Marcy's in Waukee for the Charity Cut. Praying for safe driving for all.


have fun be safe!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, Carl just called and said John made it to his place. They are supposed to stop by here later. A frosty 39 degrees this morning.


Are you going to have a mini GTG? And not invite any one else.


----------



## cobey

out taking buckets off plants.... yee haw!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning Cobey


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. All you travelers to Iowa be safe out there. Make a good showing this weekend for the rest of us. Carry on.



+1

Mornin' all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Strunk keepin' John company on the way to Iowa. But, no luck on finding the two S-10 Stihls in Jeff's junk pile. Had a good visit with Jim.

Jeff has a Husky 3120 on hand but someone made a deposit on it. Gosh that is a big pup!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dang, forgot to wrap the Strunk in a contractor baq. Bet John choked on stale gas fumes on the way north.

Got the John Deere 15 completed.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> morning Cobey


 good afternoon Kenneth  I left after my post


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Dang, forgot to wrap the Strunk in a contractor baq. Bet John choked on stale gas fumes on the way north.
> 
> Got the John Deere 15 completed.
> 
> View attachment 350634




Very nice job Carl! Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

Big thank you to Carl for the strunk!! I think workshop is having a good time on Doug's bad ass machines!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Post pictures of the Sturnk when you get him going. I'll pass them on to Allen and John, the grandsons of the man who originally owned/ran it. Billy Crawford of rural Albany, Mo.. Allen got the little Pioneer P-20 going that was his 'limber'.

I spent a lot of time deer hunting on their farm up there years ago.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl,Steve


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Hope everybody has a great day. I went outside this morning, I could hear a buzz from the north and it was raining saw chips. Wonder where that is coming from? Carry on


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Dang, forgot to wrap the Strunk in a contractor baq. Bet John choked on stale gas fumes on the way north.
> 
> Got the John Deere 15 completed.
> 
> View attachment 350634



That's purdy right there. Very nice job indeed.


----------



## Hinerman

Over 12 hours since last post. Iowa take it out of you guys? Is there a party somewhere and I didn't get invited?


----------



## teacherman

My boy is standing up with Mom holding his hands. 3 days shy of 3 months. That's the news from my world....

My neighbor is looking for a saw. I have a new 361 to sell, but it is likely a built more saw than he wants. Any ideas? If I had an extra 026, I'd sell him that. He has an MS 170 that he has used for 8-10 years, and the oil pup went out on it. Cheap saw lasted him well, but I don't want to mess with trying to work on it.

Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Big thank you to Carl for the strunk!! I think workshop is having a good time on Doug's bad ass machines!



That looks like it could be damn handy!!! I'd still rather have a 50-75hp tractor with a grapple bucket, but that could be a God-send at times... What's it powered by?


----------



## cobey

teacherman said:


> My boy is standing up with Mom holding his hands. 3 days shy of 3 months. That's the news from my world....
> 
> My neighbor is looking for a saw. I have a new 361 to sell, but it is likely a built more saw than he wants. Any ideas? If I had an extra 026, I'd sell him that. He has an MS 170 that he has used for 8-10 years, and the oil pup went out on it. Cheap saw lasted him well, but I don't want to mess with trying to work on it.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well!


 a 270 would probably do what he wants  or 250


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> That looks like it could be damn handy!!! I'd still rather have a 50-75hp tractor with a grapple bucket, but that could be a God-send at times... What's it powered by?


Brian I have no Idea but it is dam handy. And kool to run


----------



## diggers_dad

teacherman said:


> My boy is standing up with Mom holding his hands. 3 days shy of 3 months. That's the news from my world....
> 
> My neighbor is looking for a saw. I have a new 361 to sell, but it is likely a built more saw than he wants. Any ideas? If I had an extra 026, I'd sell him that. He has an MS 170 that he has used for 8-10 years, and the oil pup went out on it. Cheap saw lasted him well, but I don't want to mess with trying to work on it.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well!



Congrats on the boy! I don't know why we get in a rush for them to walk and talk. As soon as they start all they do is get into EVERYTHING and make noise non stop. 

As far as the saw, I'd recommend whatever brand has the best dealer. If that isn't a concern, then I'd lean toward one of the newer Jonsereds. I've ran them and their handling is a step above everyone else (IMHO) right now and they have good power. 

DD


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Howdy, folks! Been a while since I frequented this one, sorry! 
Anyway, gonna be in the Kansas city, mo area on the weekend of 14th & 15th of June, wondering if there's anyone lives by that area I might be able to swing in & say hi to while I'm there.  not sure how much time I'll have (going to a navy retirement shindig) but figured I'd ask!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> My boy is standing up with Mom holding his hands. 3 days shy of 3 months. That's the news from my world....
> 
> My neighbor is looking for a saw. I have a new 361 to sell, but it is likely a built more saw than he wants. Any ideas? If I had an extra 026, I'd sell him that. He has an MS 170 that he has used for 8-10 years, and the oil pup went out on it. Cheap saw lasted him well, but I don't want to mess with trying to work on it.
> 
> Hope you guys are doing well!


John KVI has a good selection of non stihl. Dolmar, jonsereds and Husky's. They have been good to deal with, also Bishop's at Perry a little farther but have a bigger selection than KvI.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Howdy, folks! Been a while since I frequented this one, sorry!
> Anyway, gonna be in the Kansas city, mo area on the weekend of 14th & 15th of June, wondering if there's anyone lives by that area I might be able to swing in & say hi to while I'm there.  not sure how much time I'll have (going to a navy retirement shindig) but figured I'd ask!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


We live about 25 to 30 minutes west Not sure what is happening that far out yet. If it works out be good to see you. you going to have your not so better half with.
ps forgot smilies


----------



## Homelite410

Locust Cutter said:


> That looks like it could be damn handy!!! I'd still rather have a 50-75hp tractor with a grapple bucket, but that could be a God-send at times... What's it powered by?


I believe its 38 HP Kubota diesel with 18gpm hyd pump.
It is no slouch at all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Howdy, folks! Been a while since I frequented this one, sorry!
> Anyway, gonna be in the Kansas city, mo area on the weekend of 14th & 15th of June, wondering if there's anyone lives by that area I might be able to swing in & say hi to while I'm there.  not sure how much time I'll have (going to a navy retirement shindig) but figured I'd ask!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



We are 35 miles west of Cameron, Mo. if you are coming down I-35 and two miles west of I-29 if passing thur St. Joseph. Mo. Jim is south of me on hwy 59.

Saw cranks welcome to stop by any time. Call ahead so we can put the pot on. 816-294-Three Zero Two Two.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Help! Jim!
Pulled the jug on the J-Red 670. Found the ring intact and no clue why the compression went to nearly zero. End gap is .012" on the ring supplied with the piston. Free in the groove. Checked the ring I got the other day off evilbay and it is .007-.008".

Machine is possesed by a devil. It don't like me.

I'll measure the width, face to back to see if they are different. Dirt on the ring land? Not finding any.

Cylinder may be way out of round. No way to measure it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

To top off the problem above, I picked up two loops of 3/8 LP x 56 drivers for my Deere 15 and the 010AV when John was here. Now I find the Stihl bar is marked 55 drivers. Rats!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I was hoping to get some wood in today (as I'm about 14 cords behind right now)... Instead the kids wanted to ride bikes and jog own the road about 2.5 miles... I still need wood, but I couldn't turn down spending some time with the babies... I still may take down an nice little multi-stem 35-40' Hack today. Afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas, was gonna take it easy but I think I'm going to hoskey hill n bring a cord home!


----------



## sawnami

Splitin a little today. Decided to go vertical since I don't have enough lead in my shorts to throw these rounds on the table horizontal.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Steve,
you do have a couple of toy which could have ripped them rather easily... The Homelites come to mind.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Steve,
> you do have a couple of toy which could have ripped them rather easily... The Homelites come to mind.



Yeah they're a big help making the big ones more manageable out in the field.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I may have to find either a 797, 125c MAc, 750, 1020, 1050 Homelite or an old 2100cd Husky. I don't want to run it all of the time, but sometimes you just the the biggest hammer available. The BIG Dolmar or an 088 would be fine too.


----------



## diggers_dad

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I was hoping to get some wood in today (as I'm about 14 cords behind right now)... Instead the kids wanted to ride bikes and jog own the road about 2.5 miles... I still need wood, but I couldn't turn down spending some time with the babies... I still may take down an nice little multi-stem 35-40' Hack today. Afternoon everyone!!!



Can't beat that kinda time. Enjoy it at every opportunity.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Help! Jim!
> Pulled the jug on the J-Red 670. Found the ring intact and no clue why the compression went to nearly zero. End gap is .012" on the ring supplied with the piston. Free in the groove. Checked the ring I got the other day off evilbay and it is .007-.008".
> 
> Machine is possesed by a devil. It don't like me.
> 
> I'll measure the width, face to back to see if they are different. Dirt on the ring land? Not finding any.
> 
> Cylinder may be way out of round. No way to measure it.


 That's a good one


----------



## 67L36Driver

Measured everything I could think of and only can speculate that the ring that came with the piston isn't round enuff when you stuff it in a 1.968" bore.

Going to put him back together with a new ring from a different source and hope for the best.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We live about 25 to 30 minutes west Not sure what is happening that far out yet. If it works out be good to see you. you going to have your not so better half with.


Not sure yet, but if I do, likely he will be looking for something to do... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I was hoping to get some wood in today (as I'm about 14 cords behind right now)... Instead the kids wanted to ride bikes and jog own the road about 2.5 miles... I still need wood, but I couldn't turn down spending some time with the babies... I still may take down an nice little multi-stem 35-40' Hack today. Afternoon everyone!!!





diggers_dad said:


> Can't beat that kinda time. Enjoy it at every opportunity.



I heard a pastor say he lost count of how many funerals he had done and how many people he visited with during their last days on earth. The pastor said, "Not one time, never, ever, never did the dieing person tell me they wished they would have worked more days during their lifetime"

That Hackberry isn't going anywhere. Those kids will be grown up before you know it. Besides, I think somebody important said to take a day of rest every now and then.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Not sure yet, but if I do, likely he will be looking for something to do...
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Pfffttt...
You could come a bit farther south...
If'n yer up to it...
And stuff...


----------



## Oliver1655

Just this spring with the various charity cuts we have cut & split over a 100 cords of fire wood. This is a great group of guys & gals!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Once this mobility activation that I'm on with the Guard is over, God willing I'll be able to travel to a few of these and tie in with y'all. I love helping out those truly in need, running chainsaws and hanging out with you guys (and gals). That's a win-win-win scenario.


----------



## Oliver1655

Back to work after a great weekend in Waukee, IA! Hope everyone made it home safely & are well rested.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning John.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gentleman!


----------



## diggers_dad

5th cup of coffee, almost at full steam. It takes a little extra on Mondays. 

Morning all.


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> Once this mobility activation that I'm on with the Guard is over, God willing I'll be able to travel to a few of these and tie in with y'all. I love helping out those truly in need, running chainsaws and hanging out with you guys (and gals). That's a win-win-win scenario.


 
Thank you for your service. Hope to see you in the fall at one of the charity cuts. Good morning to the rest of you knuckleheads too. Carry on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl have u figured out any thing our on the Jonsred?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, finally checked the flywheel nut and found the *woodruf key is sheared*. Funny thing is it had enuff grip to turn over the crank by hand but most of the time I used the clutch spider. jeeze...........

This machine is truly posesed by a demon. Maybe I should take it over and have father Bill exorsise it.

I had an '84 chevy 1/2 ton like this once.

Now the carb. won't pass fuel. 

I going to raise the metering lever a touch and shorten the spring also, maybe.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Yup, finally checked the flywheel nut and found the *woodruf key is sheared*. Funny thing is it had enuff grip to turn over the crank by hand but most of the time I used the clutch spider. jeeze...........
> 
> This machine is truly posesed by a demon. Maybe I should take it over and have father Bill exorsise it.
> 
> I had an '84 chevy 1/2 ton like this once.
> 
> Now the carb. won't pass fuel.
> 
> I going to raise the metering lever a touch and shorten the spring also, maybe.



If all else fails, may I suggest a modest quantity of C-4?

At least you'd get SOME satisfaction.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just about ready to tinker the carb. again when I discover the damn thing is flooding. If it didn't belong to a client I would have traded it off for a Mighty Mite Bantam carcass.


I'll make an appointment to see father Bill. We'll start with holy water.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What will be next Carl?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What will be next Carl?



Well, I about have the starter rope wore out so it should break soon.

Getting away form the "J-Red from Hell". Going fishing with the BIL tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have fun fishing Carl. Good morning Midwest.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have fun fishing Carl. Good morning Midwest.


Mornin Kenneth...


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, summers back, high 80's for NW Mo. today.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Beautiful start to the day in the Ozarks. Hope all is well with everyone. How many days to the next Charity Cut? (official or otherwise)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin Kenneth...


 It is a beautiful day...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning all.

Another chain run to Halls, the 010AV takes 55 dl of 3/8 LP and not 56 like a normal saw with a 16" bar.

BIL be here at one and then off to Happy Holler wildlife area for bag chair fishing.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning/night y'all. I just got home and have to be back at work at 2080... (not counting the 45 min drive)... So much for family time...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon/evening. Carl how was the fishing? slow in here today.


----------



## Oliver1655

Evening Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How are you John get rested up from the long weekend ?


----------



## Oliver1655

No problem. I had it easy, just plucked rounds from the bucking trailer & placed them on the splitter. Lots of help made it go very well. 

Did you get to play on the Vermeer or do much cutting?


----------



## cobey

it is slow in here


----------



## cobey

in my head......


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm here now... 
Sorta...


----------



## Oliver1655

Let the party begin!


----------



## cobey

I moved a bale of hay for dad... what a friggen nightmare....the way he has been moving bales before has knee replacement is with a beat up
H farmall, i backed up, spiked the bale and found out the front wheels wont stay on the ground! he wheelies it an 1/8 mile to the cow lot!
so i used the brakes to turn it most of the way in, one bump and the nose was in the air. then the stupid hand fed cows will fight you to get out the gate
they arnt scared of anything....last year the big black one chaised me when I was trying to fell a tree.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Didn't get to go, BIL turned up sick. Took Blondie over to the reservation to gamble with the natives population.

Tinkered with the freakin J-Red. Now it wnats to flood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> No problem. I had it easy, just plucked rounds from the bucking trailer & placed them on the splitter. Lots of help made it go very well.
> 
> Did you get to play on the Vermeer or do much cutting?


Yes a little on Vermeer. cut a couple rounds of logs on the trailer. I really enjoyed running the super splitter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello every one this place sure livened up.


----------



## Homelite410

a friend of mine just offered me one like this for 400 bones what do you guys think?


----------



## cobey

went out and sharpened chains from the nixa cut, they were not to bad....  but every chain I sharpen
wants to get hotrodded... not too much just opened the gullets on the semi chisels a little


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> a friend of mine just offered me one like this for 400 bones what do you guys think?


 does it split good? it looks kinda light duty.... i dont know much about splitters


----------



## Homelite410

White spider swears by it. Most stuff I fiskars or noodle. It is close to the ground too


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> White spider swears by it. Most stuff I fiskars or noodle. It is close to the ground too


 probably a good deal then  I want one to split cherry, the local BBQ joint pays for wood in brisket


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody, spent the evening with the granddaughter's watching them at their Taekwando class. Its always fun when they're around.


----------



## teacherman

Two more days of students, and half a day of blah blah, and I am out for the summer! Gonna get some saws ready to sell, set up the stove in the basement, build a shed and a chicken house, play dad, and decompress from a difficult year! Hope to see some of you guys somewhere this summer.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> a friend of mine just offered me one like this for 400 bones what do you guys think?


400 is cheap for any splitter...
It'll work for ya...
Just no bells and whistles..


----------



## cobey

close to the ground is good too!


----------



## old cookie

Coby that reminded me a few years ago I had an old Chevy 3/4 ton pickup-up. My boy 16 at the time was moving hay with it ,about 5 miles.He kept telling me ,those are really heavy, I said just go slow.Well one day he came in with a bale and said dad these bales are really heave, yes I know just go slow. He said come here he grabs the front tire and just turns it full left,full right,then said Dad they are really heavy.I said Chad don't tell this to your mom.


----------



## cobey




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> a friend of mine just offered me one like this for 400 bones what do you guys think?


Looks like it would be easy to maneuver. As long as it works price is good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good day to every one.


----------



## Oliver1655

As Hedge said, "400 is cheap for any splitter..."

Low to the ground can be fixed. Get it up to waist height & add an out feed table to start. Your back will thank you. There are lots of options for lifting larger rounds: Noodle, ramp, davit arm, log lift, ...

If you plan on towing it, when you raise the height, widen the wheel base & make sure the tires/axle is rated for highway speeds.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Kenneth, a warm 67°F this am. 

Sam-tip posted a time lapsed video of the beginning of Saturday, May 17th's Waukee charity cut on that thread. Fun to watch. He did a good job on it.

Some of the participants from AS: Sam-tip, Workshop, Homelite410 with FIL Dave, Oliver1655, Weekend Lumberjack, mx_racer428, srcarr52, hoskvarna, Ronaldo, & nstueve. If I missed anyone, I appologize, just add your name. For the food portion: Mrs. Sam-tip & Mrs. Workshop.


----------



## sawnami

I love these Craigslist people who have contingencies attached to their "free" firewood. 


"I have a Tree next to my house I want cut down. You remove it Safely with no damage & you keep all the fire wood."

"I have about 12 oak trees that I need removed. If you cut them down and leave no stumps above ground level you may have the wood but you must take it all and leave no debris. I am not offering any cash payment for this transaction."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> I love these Craigslist people who have contingencies attached to their "free" firewood.
> 
> 
> "I have a Tree next to my house I want cut down. You remove it Safely with no damage & you keep all the fire wood."
> 
> "I have about 12 oak trees that I need removed. If you cut them down and leave no stumps above ground level you may have the wood but you must take it all and leave no debris. I am not offering any cash payment for this transaction."
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


A second one would be fun to go drop all the trees cut everything up leave a big mess and walk away. When they get mad you can say I didn't take any firewood so no big deal! Lol


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> A second one would be fun to go drop all the trees cut everything up leave a big mess and walk away. When they get mad you can say I didn't take any firewood so no big deal! Lol



Yeah or drop the first one on the house and say " Does that mean I don't get any firewood?". 

It's probably a 60" hollow oak grown into the side of the house. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup.. Because they already got a bid of 1500 dollars from the local tree service to remove it...


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning friends. Have a good day. Carry on....


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Good morning friends. Have a good day. Carry on....


What do ya think of that splitter?


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> close to the ground is good too!


I'd rather have it farther away from the ground. Like to work standing up straight...


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> I'd rather have it farther away from the ground. Like to work standing up straight...


That's nothing a welder can't fix.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm ready to farm out the J-Red to someone smarter and more experienced than I. But, to whom?

That fellow in Stewertsville, Mo. any good with repairs?

Presently makeing a starter adaptor for my 1/2" drill motor. Save stress on my hemroids............................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> I'd rather have it farther away from the ground. Like to work standing up straight...


 I agree with this line of thinking. Don how does the super split handle stringy elm? I really liked running Doug's Sat. at the charity cut.


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> I'd rather have it farther away from the ground. Like to work standing up straight...


Thought about turning it into this.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I agree with this line of thinking. Don how does the super split handle stringy elm? I really liked running Doug's Sat. at the charity cut.


Mine handles stringy Elm pretty good, but I don't cut much of that. Handle everything else better than a splitter should. The height and work table are just a huge bonus that I wasn't expecting.


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Thought about turning it into this.


For that, you might want to start from scratch...


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> For that, you might want to start from scratch...


Well a vert table splitter up off the ground!


----------



## Oliver1655

Even if you were to build one from the ground up, the parts from the $400 splitter could be incorporated. How big is the cylinder? I wouldn't recommend one smaller than a 4" dia.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The J-Red 670 is a runner. Horay! 

Am I good or what. I'm the greatest.....................................

Dropped the metering lever .015" below the chamber floor to stop the flooding.

Runs like an animal. With the gutted muffler and large outlet a bit noisey and the idle isn't as stable as it should be.

Cylinder base gasket is .016" thick vrs. the .028" original. Home made natch..


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Even if you were to build one from the ground up, the parts from the $400 splitter could be incorporated. How big is the cylinder? I wouldn't recommend one smaller than a 4" dia.


John, I think its just like Stewarts the one that was of the end of the trailer.


----------



## Oliver1655

It would be a 4" diameter cylinder then. 4" is what I have on mine & it does great.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> The J-Red 670 is a runner. Horay!
> 
> Am I good or what. I'm the greatest.....................................
> 
> Dropped the metering lever .015" below the chamber floor to stop the flooding.
> About time
> 
> Runs like an animal. With the gutted muffler and large outlet a bit noisey and the idle isn't as stable as it should be.
> 
> Cylinder base gasket is .016" thick vrs. the .028" original. Home made natch..


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Well a vert table splitter up off the ground!


I figgured you'd build whatever you want.. The components are worth 400 bucks and more...
Plus, a 16GPM pump should make that 4" cylinder move pretty quick..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> About time



You betcha.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> What do ya think of that splitter?


 
Started a conversation with you....


----------



## 67L36Driver

I am really, really good.

J-Red started third pull from cold. I can hear it drift in and out of four stroking when I lean on him. I'm not used to high rpm goodness..............................


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I am really, really good.
> 
> J-Red started third pull from cold. I can hear it drift in and out of four stroking when I lean on him. I'm not used to high rpm goodness..............................


 woot!!! congrats


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I am really, really good.
> 
> J-Red started third pull from cold. I can hear it drift in and out of four stroking when I lean on him. I'm not used to high rpm goodness..............................



no turning back now. You will be moving away from the dino.'s.


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> I'd rather have it farther away from the ground. Like to work standing up straight...


good point.. im not a good wood lifter :/ or such a good at bending over


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a text from Stephen...
He got his truck back...
Cops in OK City found it!!
No trailer yet though..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Got a text from Stephen...
> He got his truck back...
> Cops in OK City found it!!
> No trailer yet though..


 good they found the truck


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got a text from Stephen...
> He got his truck back...
> Cops in OK City found it!!
> No trailer yet though..


----------



## Homelite410

OK boys here is the lickity splitter I am looking at.







it has auto throttle up and auto return. It is in real nice shape for its age! 8hp cast iron Kohler and it does have a hyd filter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> OK boys here is the lickity splitter I am looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has auto throttle up and auto return. It is in real nice shape for its age! 8hp cast iron Kohler and it does have a hyd filter.



Looks short . Mine is not tall enough for me I put it on jack stands works much better. I really like the super split 90% of what I spit it would bee the thing. I have also been looking at the 2 way splitters.


----------



## Homelite410

Happy Lil 142 came in tonight for new bar chain n muffler.


----------



## cobey

thats opened up


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> thats opened up


The whole front cracked off and the chain was riding on the rivets on the nose of the bar!


----------



## cobey

it didnt lean out and burn up? thats cool


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> OK boys here is the lickity splitter I am looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has auto throttle up and auto return. It is in real nice shape for its age! 8hp cast iron Kohler and it does have a hyd filter.


Well I got it bought! Upon closer examination it is a one way cylinder that has a spring assist return. Push lever to split, engine goes wot, upon full travel which is automatic, lever resets, engines goes to idle, and springs pull ram back!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Fella's


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kenneth and the rest of you sleepy heads. Hope all goes well for everybody today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good morning Kenneth and the rest of you sleepy heads. Hope all goes well for everybody today.


 
It is my Friday so it is good.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is my Friday so it is good.


You suck


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Well I got it bought! Upon closer examination it is a one way cylinder that has a spring assist return. Push lever to split, engine goes wot, upon full travel which is automatic, lever resets, engines goes to idle, and springs pull ram back!


Hard to beat for the 400 bones, but I could never go back to hydro after 4 years with the Super Split.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> I'm ready to farm out the J-Red to someone smarter and more experienced than I. But, to whom?
> 
> That fellow in Stewertsville, Mo. any good with repairs?
> 
> Presently makeing a starter adaptor for my 1/2" drill motor. Save stress on my hemroids............................................



Darn you! I spewed out some coffee on that one!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is my Friday so it is good.



Every day is Saturday here.........................................................

Got a frog strangler this a.m. Rain predicted for every day for a week.


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> Darn you! I spewed out some coffee on that one!



Yup, they be barkin' when I spend too much time on my feet or pulling over some old mag. turd. Humping a 40# rucksack thru the boonies in S.E.A. didn't help I suppose.

What I need for a work bench is a big office desk so I can sit and tinker.

The Lombard's frame (magnesium) is broke in two places.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Happy Lil 142 came in tonight for new bar chain n muffler.



Took a lickin' and kept on tickin'.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning Gents, rainy and cloudy here in my little corner of the world this morning. Chances of rain every day for the next 5 days.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning Gents, rainy and cloudy here in my little corner of the world this morning. Chances of rain every day for the next 5 days.


 we need the rain


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is my Friday so it is good.


 
I work 9 hour days and get every other Friday off. However, we have mandatory OT so I am working OT tomorrow, my normal day off


----------



## Oliver1655

I normally do 4 - 10 hour days. Then I end up doing wiring & building jobs on the side on weekends as time permits. I have to back off on helping others for the summer so I can get some stuff done at home.

I was blessed yesterday, picked up an assortment of steel drops, approximately 5,000 lbs, for .06 cents a pound. (a 6' long cutting edge, channel, angle, square & rectangular tubing.) I will be building a land grader this next week.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The J-Red from hell.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> The J-Red from hell.
> View attachment 351608
> View attachment 351609


Sexxxxxxyyyyyyy


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> The J-Red from hell.
> View attachment 351608
> View attachment 351609


That's a real nice looking saw Carl!!


----------



## teacherman

Howdy gentlemen,
One more half day at work, and then I get to decompress for a while then tackle the huge list of projects on my plate.
Hope everybody has a good Friday. 

I plan to put a new piston ring in my early 12mm 044. Compression is down to 125, though it was still cutting like a champ when I last ran it. Any tips on where to get a Caber piston ring set? Or should I hold out for a Stihl ring?


----------



## Homelite410

got er home and 15 min I was splitting! Its powerful slow! 27sec cycle but the auto split and return allows you to take away from and haul to it!


----------



## Oliver1655

Your spoiled from having use of Alex's splitter.  

27 cycle time? I have a 4" cylinder with a 16 gpm 2 stage pump & cycle time is 8.8 sec. Your 8 hp should run a 16 gpm pump. You can find the 16 gpm 2 stage pumps priced from $120 http://internationalhydraulicsus.com/hydraulic-components/hydraulic-pumps/2-stage-pumps.html on up.


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Your spoiled from having use of Alex's splitter.
> 
> 27 cycle time? I have a 4" cylinder with a 16 gpm 2 stage pump & cycle time is 8.8 sec. Your 8 hp should run a 16 gpm pump. You can find the 16 gpm 2 stage pumps priced from $120 http://internationalhydraulicsus.com/hydraulic-components/hydraulic-pumps/2-stage-pumps.html on up.


Hi John, yes Alex has spoiled me! 

Thus splitter from what I understand is the economy model single stage 12 ton capacity. I think it'll work just fine for me. It definitely is NOT. Charity cut splitter!!


----------



## Homelite410

Mine is the 26EK30


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas



Hey, get a chance to scope out the Strunk? Heavy fellow huh?

Half way thru my little pot of Folgers Black Silk.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Mike & Carl. 

Mike that splitter has potential. Raise it up to waist height, Get a 16 gpm pump & add an out feed table. Around $200 & it would be a charity cut splitter. 

After using the log bucking trailer you saw how handy having the rounds at waist height is. So when you & the Hoskey brothers are cutting wood, consider using the forks of the tractor to hold the logs over a trailer when you are bucking them. This way you won't have to pick them back up off the ground & will be able to work standing up.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Mike, John, Carl, and all the rest of you good folk. Have a good one today. TGIF. Carry on...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone


----------



## diggers_dad




----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> View attachment 351722



Saved that one. Right click is your friend.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, looks like it will be a nice day, rain moves back in tonight and tomorrow. Working hard on the first pot of coffee and trying to remember where I left my motivation.


----------



## cobey

got so much to do... it isnt a day off  ill get done whatever ill get done


----------



## cobey

killed some ants..... got the window air in......


----------



## diggers_dad

Okay, on cup number 6. I'm a little more sociable now. Good morning all. Woke up late and the wife didn't bring me coffee as she normally does. That makes for a challenging start to the day but I'm starting to move better now. 

Supposed to rain this afternoon and most of the day tomorrow. Looks like I'll be confined to the workbench and some chainsaws tonight and tomorrow. How tragic.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Howdy gentlemen,
> One more half day at work, and then I get to decompress for a while then tackle the huge list of projects on my plate.
> Hope everybody has a good Friday.
> 
> I plan to put a new piston ring in my early 12mm 044. Compression is down to 125, though it was still cutting like a champ when I last ran it. Any tips on where to get a Caber piston ring set? Or should I hold out for a Stihl ring?


 
Might try Weedeaterman he is a sight sponsor listed at the top. If you can't find it give them a call great guys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, on cup number 6. I'm a little more sociable now. Good morning all. Woke up late and the wife didn't bring me coffee as she normally does. That makes for a challenging start to the day but I'm starting to move better now.
> 
> Supposed to rain this afternoon and most of the day tomorrow. Looks like I'll be confined to the workbench and some chainsaws tonight and tomorrow. How tragic.


 Sitting in the oral surgeons office wife is having one maybe two teeth removed.


----------



## cobey

oh boy hope it go's well. prayers for her and you


----------



## specter29

anyone looking for a mac 1010 or jd 70v for parts picked them and a husky 350 today (im keeping the 350) but id be really reasonable on the mac and jd if anyone interested


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: I got a line on a muffler for the J-Red on the 'swap meet'. Unless you are willing to trade for the gutted one?

Mac (saw owner) gave me cart blanche to get one off evilbay.

Oh, and I have a new ring for a 670 if you have need of it. 50mm

Carl.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> anyone looking for a mac 1010 or jd 70v for parts picked them and a husky 350 today (im keeping the 350) but id be really reasonable on the mac and jd if anyone interested


Jerry c morrow has a 70v he may need a parts saw for..


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas


----------



## cobey

hi Mike


----------



## cobey

I found a big air leak/ crack under my house (between sill plate and foundation) so got it fixed so hope the back of the house wont be so cold 
they ran the siding over the hole! fixed a couple others too


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Might try Weedeaterman he is a sight sponsor listed at the top. If you can't find it give them a call great guys.



Thanks, Kenneth. I appreciate it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What?!!! Everyone sleeping in this morning?


----------



## Lurch2

Why yes, yes I was.


----------



## Homelite410

Just rolled out myself


----------



## workshop

Yep, slept in today. And probably tomorrow, and monday too.
Morning everybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bunch of lazy bums. My wife and I are headed home from the KC farmers market. Went and ate bkfast at IHP. Getting a nice rain.


----------



## workshop

I know this isn't the proper thread to post this on, but all my friends are here. I'm looking to trade my motorcycle for a pickup truck. Looking for a daily driver. 1978 BMW R80\7. 800cc 5 speed. I can post pics later.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning Gents, overcast and cool this morning and calling for rain on and off all weekend. Have a good one


----------



## teacherman

Ahhhh. First day of summer break. Need to do a bunch of stuff outside, so I hope we get a break from the rain for a bit. But glad to have the rain. Our illustrious guv'nor has declared a drought emergency in our county, and I didn't think we were that dry. But, I'm not a farmer. so I'm not as tuned in to the weather.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

A lot of the ponds lakes and rivers are pretty low.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I know this isn't the proper thread to post this on, but all my friends are here. I'm looking to trade my motorcycle for a pickup truck. Looking for a daily driver. 1978 BMW R80\7. 800cc 5 speed. I can post pics later.


 
It's a beautiful, loaded bike.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> I know this isn't the proper thread to post this on, but all my friends are here. I'm looking to trade my motorcycle for a pickup truck. Looking for a daily driver. 1978 BMW R80\7. 800cc 5 speed. I can post pics later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I know this isn't the proper thread to post this on, but all my friends are here. I'm looking to trade my motorcycle for a pickup truck. Looking for a daily driver. 1978 BMW R80\7. 800cc 5 speed. I can post pics later.


Will this work? Its bigger than a pick up.


----------



## workshop

Maybe I can get one foot in the bed and skate to work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lombard has a clean Tilly HL now and sparks again. On to the next thing, clean the fuel tank. Yetch!

He will need his frame welded or splinted in two places.

And, he runs on a prime. Just squirted some gumout in him and held the engine down on the floor and gave him a few rips with the starter rope.


----------



## cobey

mom woke me up early and said dads cow had a calf stuck half out... rolled out and went out to help the vet get the cow, it was a big mess he ended up pullinng the baby back in a ceader/hedgerow. in the process of cacthing and pulling i got knocked down , dragged behind the cow, covered in...stuff...    but we got the little heffer safe penned up with mom
ready to play with saws instead of cows


----------



## 67L36Driver

I don't think I'll trade my fuel tank goo for the 'and stuff'......................................................


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I don't think I'll trade my fuel tank goo for the 'and stuff'......................................................


 ya a good mental picture would be what happened to the guys on ghostbusters... yes yucky not quite as bad as bill murry got it, but the vet said
I got messed up more than most his helpers  it was a good learning experiance


----------



## Sagetown

cobey said:


> mom woke me up early and said dads cow had a calf stuck half out... rolled out and went out to help the vet get the cow, it was a big mess he ended up pullinng the baby back in a ceader/hedgerow. in the process of cacthing and pulling i got knocked down , dragged behind the cow, covered in...stuff...    but we got the little heffer safe penned up with mom
> ready to play with saws instead of cows


 Hey cobey: I worked on a 2,000 herd dairy one summer. We always had a pen of heifers expecting their 1st calf. A birthing pen had a large pole in the center. If a heifer had a stuck calf, we'd tie a rope to the calf's front feet, run the cow past the post, and make a few quick raps around it with the rope, and when she hit the end of her rope ~ out popped the calf. Cruel, but effective.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Maybe I can get one foot in the bed and skate to work.


for a big style truck it does great on fuel.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one. Have a safe wkend .


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> mom woke me up early and said dads cow had a calf stuck half out... rolled out and went out to help the vet get the cow, it was a big mess he ended up pullinng the baby back in a ceader/hedgerow. in the process of cacthing and pulling i got knocked down , dragged behind the cow, covered in...stuff...    but we got the little heffer safe penned up with mom
> ready to play with saws instead of cows


Lot of folks have tried to talk us into raising beef here, we have the room. But nope, not interested! We raise trees.


----------



## sawnami

Hmmmm. How much oil mix do I need?


----------



## Homelite410

Quiet tonight??


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Lot of folks have tried to talk us into raising beef here, we have the room. But nope, not interested! We raise trees.


I like beef in a feedlot Don...
It ain't having calves, getting out, or getting mastitis...
Just gaining weight...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Quiet tonight??


Holiday weekends are always busy.


----------



## Hedgerow

I been working on the chicken condo...


----------



## workshop

Yeah, pretty slow. I've not been on because I've been working a trade. And I've been busy on the house. My bike for a truck. Got a nice 95 F150. Straight body, great paint, interior really nice. 300 six cylinder, 5 speed. Runs like a dream. Nice young man. He's getting a nice example of old school motorcycle. I hope it serves him as well as its served me.


----------



## Hedgerow

We need to do a GTG this fall...
I've had some requests for November...
You all think that's too late??
Cold??


----------



## 67L36Driver

Middle of November around here is a crap shoot. Deer season starts on or about the 16 and I've hunted in shirt sleeve and then all the warm clothing I owned.

Got the Lombard fuel tank clean. Whew! Beats pullin' calves tho.
We get the frame spliced we'll be good to make 7/16 sawchain chips.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 352173
> I been working on the chicken condo...


Dude that rocks! Yeah... Fall..... Add one more thing to do.... Nov Is a crap shoot with weather and deer season not to mention late harvest. Second weekend in Oct is out for me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Should be cool enough for a cookie fire. what dates? 1-30 th work except thanks giving.


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 352173
> I been working on the chicken condo...


 Well; I've got one in project right now. Look very similar to yours. I've been stuck as to where I want my next boxes. On the end or on the side. I like your coop setup.
It gets so sticky hot in the summer, and frigid cold in the winter, I'm using rabbit wire flooring, cage wire for front and back, got to keep the predators away from them, and wood paneling to cover those exposed end during the winter months.


----------



## Oliver1655

Any time from Sept to the middle of November would work for me.


----------



## Hedgerow

I was thinking before the 14th...
Don't wanna mess with deer season...
Priorities you know...
Like maybe 1st weekend in November...


----------



## old cookie

1st week in Nov. sounds good to me.Hedge you need some Banty roosters how many do you want me to bring over?


----------



## Homelite410

Is this gonna be a race only GTG?


----------



## cobey

1st week could work


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'll start workin' on Blondie.............................................................


----------



## thinkrtinker

First weekend of November works for me.
spring and summer are always packed
headed out to cut before the 90' gets here


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 352173
> I been working on the chicken condo...




do happy chickens have happy eggs.
a sunny side up always seems to smile
great chicken house


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

old cookie said:


> 1st week in Nov. sounds good to me.Hedge you need some Banty roosters how many do you want me to bring over?





What kind do you have .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

here is to all the coffee drinkers


----------



## workshop

November 1st, 15th or the 29th works for me. Not on call those dates. Cooler weather is more appealing. Can always put more cloths on, can only take off so much and stay legal. 
So far, looking at Sept 20th for Charity Cut 7. Mansfield, Mo.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will put the 20 th on my schedule.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I like beef in a feedlot Don...
> It ain't having calves, getting out, or getting mastitis...
> Just gaining weight...


I have a neighbor growing one for us right now.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking before the 14th...
> Don't wanna mess with deer season...
> Priorities you know...
> Like maybe 1st weekend in November...


I could probably do the 1st week of November...


----------



## Sagetown

sunfish said:


> I have a neighbor growing one for us right now.


 I take my yearlings straight to the slaughter house from the pasture. This year's beef unloaded from my trailer to the kill floor, and was being processed as I checked in. It hung for nearly 3 weeks in the cooler before it became hamburger, steaks, and roasts. I like the long cool period over the 1 week or less at the other processors.


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What kind do you have .


 If I can make it, I've got some bantam roos in the making I need to get rid of.
At least one Japanese White Blacktail ~ purebred, and a couple not so pure.





.......... and several 04/06/14 purebred rhode island red bantam cockrels.




...... These are this spring's not so pure black tails, not sure how many are cockerels ......


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> I take my yearlings straight to the slaughter house from the pasture. This year's beef unloaded from my trailer to the kill floor, and was being processed as I checked in. It hung for nearly 3 weeks in the cooler before it became hamburger, steaks, and roasts. I like the long cool period over the 1 week or less at the other processors.


Dry aging removes a little of the water % and none of the marbling... Supposed to intensify the awesome beef taste...
Cause "BEEF, It's what's for dinner"...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Is this gonna be a race only GTG?


Naaaa... It's just an excuse to get everyone together and fart around...
But will there be race cants????
You know that there will..... If we decide to do something... A bunch of local folks have been asking if we were going to do another this year...


----------



## Sagetown

Hedgerow said:


> Dry aging removes a little of the water % and none of the marbling... Supposed to intensify the awesome beef taste...
> Cause "BEEF, It's what's for dinner"...


 Problem with marbling in these longhorns is, is finding it.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Dry aging removes a little of the water % and none of the marbling... Supposed to intensify the awesome beef taste...
> Cause "BEEF, It's what's for dinner"...


*Yes!*


----------



## sunfish

I'm just not a cowboy, got too many irons in the fire! 

We do buy a half or whole beef locally every couple years or so.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa... It's just an excuse to get everyone together and fart around...
> But will there be race cants????
> You know that there will..... If we decide to do something... A bunch of local folks have been asking if we were going to do another this year...



I know I'm not legally local but I have spent enough time in the area working. All I need to do is change my address.


----------



## Sagetown

sunfish said:


> I'm just not a cowboy, got too many irons in the fire!
> 
> We do buy a half or whole beef locally every couple years or so.


 Just after round-up time, I wish I wasn't a cowboy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Problem with marbling in these longhorns is, is finding it.


Truth...

But these got it in spades...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know I'm not legally local but I have spent enough time in the area working. All I need to do is change my address.


You need to come run the 064 when I get it back...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You need to come run the 064 when I get it back...



I will do that you know I will.


----------



## Hedgerow

That monkey sure can build a Stihl...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> That monkey sure can build a Stihl...



The monkey can build ANY saw!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> The monkey can build ANY saw!


When are you going to get one.  opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When are you going to get one.  opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


I have thought about sending him the 2145 and say make it stupid!


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> I'm just not a cowboy, got too many irons in the fire!
> 
> We do buy a half or whole beef locally every couple years or so.


I'm no cowboy


----------



## cobey

The 064 is BAD!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning . This is for all the coffee guys


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, I know how much you dislike cream sickles, so I am willing to help you out & take the 064 off your hands.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, I know how much you dislike cream sickles, so I am willing to help you out & take the 064 off your hands.


Yeah... Not a huge Stihl fan... 
But I likey muh 64...


----------



## Oliver1655

Had to try.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You need to come run the 064 when I get it back...


do you know when your new toy uuuurrrrr tool arrives?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> do you know when your new toy uuuurrrrr tool arrives?


Hopefully by next week...


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, 
Whassssssssssss uuuupppppp.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi steve


----------



## workshop

Hey Mike, 
Its a great day in life!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Yes Steve it is! Hot n windy here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Hey everybody,
> Whassssssssssss uuuupppppp.


Just finished cooking some fresh beef liver and onions. YUM YUM!!!!


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just finished cooking some fresh beef liver and onions. YUM YUM!!!!


 Now; that's living .


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hey Mike,
> Its a great day in life!!!!


 yep good day, after work I cleaned the poulan 245A up nice and got the recoil working better


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Yes Steve it is! Hot n windy here.


 hot and humid here


----------



## workshop

Cool air here, after it poured cats and dogs. Real mess, too. Now we've got more cats and dogs than we know what to do with.


----------



## workshop

26 years ago today I had my third life changing event happen. My youngest son, Christopher, was born. My other 2 life changing events are Stephanie, the oldest, and Jeremy, the middle one. 32 and 31. All have been the most wonderful things to happen to me. Took Christopher out to supper tonight for his birthday, his choice. He picked Red Lobster. Money is a little tight around the place lately, but what do you do?. I said let's go, son. Happy Birthday.


----------



## cobey

happy b day Christopher (workshop JR)


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Homelite410:* Allen brought by the loops of old chain out of his grandpa's basement. One loop is 1/2", obviously for the Strunk. Lots of tootth and limber to boot.

Use it? It'll fit in a small flat rate box.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> *Homelite410:* Allen brought by the loops of old chain out of his grandpa's basement. One loop is 1/2", obviously for the Strunk. Lots of tootth and limber to boot.
> 
> Use it? It'll fit in a small flat rate box.


Yes please I can send shipping funds!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one. I thought this was funny


----------



## Oliver1655

It's worth a chuckle or two.

Morning Kenneth.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning Kenneth, john, boys. Just got cup one down heading for Th pot again! Hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Hey everybody,
> Whassssssssssss uuuupppppp.



Steve - you don't do the "cool, hipster talk" very well. It sounded blatantly "White" even over the internet. I hesitate to say this to anyone, but you may need to reduce your caffeine intake.




workshop said:


> 26 years ago today I had my third life changing event happen. My youngest son, Christopher, was born. My other 2 life changing events are Stephanie, the oldest, and Jeremy, the middle one. 32 and 31. All have been the most wonderful things to happen to me. Took Christopher out to supper tonight for his birthday, his choice. He picked Red Lobster. _*Money is a little tight around the place lately, but what do you do?*_. I said let's go, son. Happy Birthday.



Live from payday to payday and hope the wife doesn't hit any (more) parked cars. That's my motto. 

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Looks like a great day ahead! How many days to the next cut? I need a count-down or something. I wonder if my iPhone has an app for that?


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> Steve - you don't do the "cool, hipster talk" very well. It sounded blatantly "White" even over the internet. I hesitate to say this to anyone, but you may need to reduce your caffeine intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live from payday to payday and hope the wife doesn't hit any (more) parked cars. That's my motto.
> 
> DD



My limit is 1 cup of coffee a day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Yes please I can send shipping funds!



P.M. name & address.

IIRC, the loop on there looked plenty rusty and most likely stiff.

The Power Products engine on the Lombard came equipped with a governor setup. No doubt to employ it in a lawnmower, generator or pump application. L.O.L.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Kenneth, John, Mike, Marc, Steve, and the rest who have not posted yet. Have a good day.



diggers_dad said:


> How many days to the next cut? I need a count-down or something. I wonder if my iPhone has an app for that?


 
115 days until the next show down


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yo yall.
kenneth, i got my 284 cleaned up and running. cleaned up nice. wasn't sposed to run but does after carb tune. pix later.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got a new loop of semi chizel for the PP 655. All 97 drivers of it. Now working up the courage to get him started to try it out..................................

Also a new loop for the client's 'J-Red from Hell'. The Oregon Vanguard cut OK but not the best. I had butchered the rakers down to make it cut.


----------



## Homelite410

On Vanguard you have to take the depth gauges way down to make it work. Most of the saws I sell I reserve vanguard for......


----------



## Homelite410

Started in on my dads 445 Deere it has a broken engine cradle. I guess it's pretty common in those tractors.




been a real good tractor for him. 1009 hrs and counting.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> We need to do a GTG this fall...
> I've had some requests for November...
> You all think that's too late??
> Cold??


 
I volunteer a Saturday or 2, or a Sat-Sun, to help you prepare. Might get a chain sharpening lesson if we have time. I have been going to Branson with 2-3 other families on one of the first weekends in November for 10+ years,,,,so I may not be able to make the GTG; but, I still want to contribute.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> ....'J-Red from Hell'...


 carl, i musta missed what was the ultimate problem with the jrfh. can you edumacate me on that?


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Morning Kenneth, John, Mike, Marc, Steve, and the rest who have not posted yet. Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 115 days until the next show down




*115 days!?!?!!? *Nuts, I'm going through withdrawal already. Looks like I'll have to spend some additional quality time with saws to get me through. Maybe just sharpening chains or putting a fresh coat of wax on each saw after cleaning them. Maybe it's time for Digger and Max to start building another saw...


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl, i musta missed what was the ultimate problem with the jrfh. can you edumacate me on that?



Jerry, you have been AWOL for a time. The bearings and seals were shot in the J-Red from the get go. Fixed that. Then I sheared the flywheel key attempting to pull start. Didn't discover that untill I pulled the recoil and turned the flywheel by hand with the *plug still in*. Fixed that. Then he was first not getting gas and then flooding all the time. Dropped the metering lever .015" below chamber floor and finally go him to run/cut. Now we are attempting to fit a Husky muffler where a gutted Jonsered muffler resides. Owner likes his saws quiet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> On Vanguard you have to take the depth gauges way down to make it work. Most of the saws I sell I reserve vanguard for......



I 'touch' them with my 4 1/2" angle grinder to get a good start to filing them down.

I should get a .030" Oregon guage. One right there in front of me yesterday at Orschlens.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Make a forming/triming die to render Oregon Vanguard rakers normal shape that fits a RCBS metallic cartridge loading press and I'll buy it.


----------



## sawnami

Some lucky tech "gets" to put a water pump on this tomorrow. It's not visible from any direction that you try to look. :-(


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> I 'touch' them with my 4 1/2" angle grinder to get a good start to filing them down.


 That's the funniest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> yo yall.
> kenneth, i got my 284 cleaned up and running. cleaned up nice. wasn't sposed to run but does after carb tune. pix later.




opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Some lucky tech "gets" to put a water pump on this tomorrow. It's not visible from any direction that you try to look. :-(


The guy that owns that must not be the one that built it. He gets what's coming to him. A high labor bill. 
If you want, I'll change it. Just give me a cutting torch, sawzall and an air chisel.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Steve?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Some lucky tech "gets" to put a water pump on this tomorrow. It's not visible from any direction that you try to look. :-(



About as aerodynamic as a barn door. There should be lots of leftover space under the hood. ?????


----------



## workshop

Hey Kenneth. Go to work and work then come home and work. Time to spruce up the place, got to keep the lady of the house happy.  Not much else going on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, working on my second cup and planning my day, looks like a warm one.


----------



## Oliver1655

Thursday morning, my Friday! 

I have all the steel gathered to build a land plane. So, this evening the welding begins, it will probably be a late night. When completed it will have 12' high sides, measure 6' front to rear, 8' wide, & weight between 1,100-1,200 pounds. Should have enough weight it doesn't bounce around much. It will have a 3pt cat#2 hitch to pull with & brackets I can slide my forks in from the back to use it with the loader. I have around a mile of dead end road I maintain & a quarter mile long circle drive. My brother has a quarter mile drive as well. It will get plenty of use.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Today is a sad day for my family. Today is the day we take our foreign exchange student to the airport for her return home. Tears were already being shed last night just talking about it. My little guy (age 6) seems to be taking it the hardest. I hate to see her go too. 

Take care today and have a great day. Carry on....


----------



## Oliver1655

It's awesome how relationships can develop so quickly. My wife's family had a foreign exchange student several years ago & the following year her brother was invited to spend the year going to school in Spain. This summer MIL is going to visit that family.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning yall. here's my new saw. been looking for it for several years. now i need a 970 or larger. just sayin


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> Thursday morning, my Friday!
> 
> I have all the steel gathered to build a land plane. So, this evening the welding begins, it will probably be a late night. When completed it will have 12' high sides, measure 6' front to rear, 8' wide, & weight between 1,100-1,200 pounds. Should have enough weight it doesn't bounce around much. It will have a 3pt cat#2 hitch to pull with & brackets I can slide my forks in from the back to use it with the loader. I have around a mile of dead end road I maintain & a quarter mile long circle drive. My brother has a quarter mile drive as well. It will get plenty of use.



Will you be doing build pictures of this? I don't need anything that big but would be interested in having something like it on a smaller scale for my driveway. It gets a bit rough with all the spring rain and such.




Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Today is a sad day for my family. Today is the day we take our foreign exchange student to the airport for her return home. Tears were already being shed last night just talking about it. My little guy (age 6) seems to be taking it the hardest. I hate to see her go too.
> 
> Take care today and have a great day. Carry on....



We had a foreign exchange student from Hong Kong live with us a few years back. Great experience for the whole family. We hated to see her go as well and we still keep up with her and her family via the internet. It was quite interesting just to talk to her and learn the differences between the cultures and living conditions. We are blessed beyond measure in these good old United States. Even with bills pounding down from every side and barely scraping by some months I feel like a very rich man here. May God continue to bless the USA.

On another note: morning all! Fourth cup of coffee down - you may speak to me without fear of injury. 

DD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Up for the second time this morning. No grandkids to watch today so time to 'get out of Dodge' like maybe north K.C..

Moved the 010AV so now out of small saws. There is a cherry Mighty Mite Bantam in Indepencence in Wards dress...........................................


----------



## Oliver1655

Marc I will post photos of the build but it may not be until the first of next week. Have been using an old horse drawn grader but it has so much play in it I wanted something solid. Thus I am building it heavy so it will dig in better & not bounce around. I may add a screen/piece of expanded metal or fence between the second cutter & the rear screed at a later date to collect larger rocks, grass clumps, & other debris that gets turned up. I want to see how it works first.

Any suggestions on how much lower to mount the cutting edges below the level of the side skids?


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Today is a sad day for my family. Today is the day we take our foreign exchange student to the airport for her return home. Tears were already being shed last night just talking about it. My little guy (age 6) seems to be taking it the hardest. I hate to see her go too.
> 
> Take care today and have a great day. Carry on....


Morning all! 

I know the feeling. I friended a girl from the Ukraine my senior year in hs and we double dated to prom. (1999). We keep in touch and she even came back to the USA last April! It was so nice to see her and spend some time with her.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I know the feeling. I friended a girl from the Ukraine my senior year in hs and we double dated to prom. (1999). We keep in touch and she even came back to the USA last April! It was so nice to see her and spend some time with her.


It didn't help that she was\is beautiful curvey, jet black hair, and her accent still makes my hair stand up on the back of my neck!


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> There should be lots of leftover space under the hood. ?????



She's a little snug. I'll probably have to put the tech on suicide watch.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Thursday morning, my Friday!
> 
> I have all the





jerrycmorrow said:


> good morning yall. here's my new saw. been looking for it for several years. now i need a 970 or larger. just sayin
> 
> View attachment 352651
> View attachment 352652
> View attachment 352653
> View attachment 352654


 
Looks good.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellaz!


----------



## cobey

Hey Mike


----------



## cobey

Got my C51 set up with .404 again , I'll probably never change that rim again no more than I will ever use it . The 540 Dolmar had crap in the duck bill


----------



## cobey

It needs fuel lines and it should be happy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Mike, Cobey?


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> It needs fuel lines and it should be happy.


DON'T USE TYGON FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!






Hi Kenneth coby John Steve Steve and all!


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> DON'T USE TYGON FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kenneth coby John Steve Steve and all!




Is tygon the yellowish colored stuff?


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows it going Mike, Cobey?


Yep changed avatars pic didn't have chainsaw pics on my computer


----------



## cobey

Where do you get good fuel line? Hey Kenneth, and Steve


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> Where do you get good fuel line? Hey Kenneth, and Steve


Echo dealer or northwood saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Is tygon the yellowish colored stuff?


Yup.. I use it for emergency fixes...
It works, but eventually gets hard...
But at least it ain't like the treacherous stuff that collapses at full throttle..


----------



## Oliver1655

Tygon is what all the saw shops around me use. I have some that has been in use for over 10 years & still looks good but I will keep a closer look at my fuel lines in the future.


----------



## Mo. Jim

There are two grades of tygon, the better one is rated for 10% corn, can't spell eth-----nol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Paint is about dry on the Lombard frame. With luck I'll have him running by afternoon tomorrow.

Jim: That Barker is not a Lombard that I can tell.


----------



## old cookie

Don't say anything about paint.I am having to paint kitchen cabinets.Wife telling how to do it. Man how can anybody who has painted so little know so much about painting.I just take a deep breath , and say yes dear.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning every one it is going to be a beautiful day


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good morning every one it is going to be a beautiful day


 
Good morning Kenneth....yes it is (going to be a beautiful day). That emoticon is brilliant for this thread. I think a few of these guys need it in their sig. I seldom drink the stuff. Have a good one everybody and get to posting.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, coffee IS the life blood if the morning!


----------



## 67L36Driver

old cookie said:


> Don't say anything about paint.I am having to paint kitchen cabinets.Wife telling how to do it. Man how can anybody who has painted so little know so much about painting.I just take a deep breath , and say yes dear.



Blondie is the resident 'micro manager' at our house.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I need an address for this loop of 1/2" chain.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> ...Jim: That Barker is not a Lombard that I can tell.


 what barker you talkin bout? i have a GT7 is why i ask.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning all.
so, what is the issue with tygon? that's what i typically use. i only use corn-free gas too.


----------



## Homelite410

That pic was of line in my dads trimmer that I put in 3 years ago. Very stiff and leaking fule around there they went thru the tank.


----------



## sam-tip

Tygon tubing is ok if you have the correct grade of tubing. Mc Master Carr sells the fuel line type. Use it for my Honda generators extend use tanks for years. It is a clear yellowish color. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

the fuel line in the picture I posted is what the saw shop sold me.


----------



## workshop

Got some troubling news from Ed this morning. The owner of the Mansfield cut site has sold the property. He is going to see if the buyer is willing to let us keep cutting there or not. I hope we can continue, otherwise it's back to looking for another place.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Got some troubling news from Ed this morning. The owner of the Mansfield cut site has sold the property. He is going to see if the buyer is willing to let us keep cutting there or not. I hope we can continue, otherwise it's back to looking for another place.


Dislike......


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Got some troubling news from Ed this morning. The owner of the Mansfield cut site has sold the property. He is going to see if the buyer is willing to let us keep cutting there or not. I hope we can continue, otherwise it's back to looking for another place.


Aren't there a couple mountains of wood there? Or has Ed got them already?


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> Marc I will post photos of the build but it may not be until the first of next week. Have been using an old horse drawn grader but it has so much play in it I wanted something solid. Thus I am building it heavy so it will dig in better & not bounce around. I may add a screen/piece of expanded metal or fence between the second cutter & the rear screed at a later date to collect larger rocks, grass clumps, & other debris that gets turned up. I want to see how it works first.
> 
> Any suggestions on how much lower to mount the cutting edges below the level of the side skids?



I'm not sure on the cutting edge depth. I saw one years ago a farmer was using behind a tractor, he had a couple of road-grader blades for the skids, they were set up sort of like skis. His was set up so the skids bolted onto the sides and they could be unbolted and raised or lowered if needed. It seems like his were pretty close to the cutting edge, maybe an inch or so below the cutters?


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

I hope the new owner at Mansfield will let you continue. What a shock to hear the place was sold. Doug & I feel bad for you.


----------



## workshop

Still a mountain of wood there. Going to get as much as we can. Family in Diggens said we could dump it at their place. Which helps, only about 10-15 miles from Mansfield. Closing date on the property is in latter part of June.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Sorry to hear about Mansfield
That place has a lot of wood to cut still
Maybe the new owners will continue the charity
\


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's not final till its final did any one know it was for sale?


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> what barker you talkin bout? i have a GT7 is why i ask.



Ranger 7 on evilbay: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d13aa9a5e83dd1f688256e43001840eb?OpenDocument a small fellow.

The 'GT7' isn't listed on Acres website.

The Lombard 68 is a runner. But, we are having issues with the chain siezing up or snagging some how on the bar. Maybe we have 7/16" chain on a 1/2" spur/drum.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's not final till its final did any one know it was for sale?



I knew it was for sale. 2.1 million. I doubt it sold for that, but thought it would stay on the market a lot longer.


----------



## workshop

Just spoke with Ed. Looks like the LARGE nonprofit organization is going to supply some big trucks and trailers and people to go there and get as much as can be got in 1 day. If they don't get it all, I will be surprised. Its looking good now.


----------



## cobey

I got the PL 4 Remington put together, got to clean it better, but it runs
Good. pulling it's huge 15" Roller nose bar, and 56 drive links


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I got the PL 4 Remington put together, got to clean it better, but it runs
> Good. pulling it's huge 15" Roller nose bar, and 56 drive links



Funny, I have one of them Remy 15" roller nose. I put it on a Pioneer P-41 for giggles. Got a picture of it around here somewhere.


----------



## cobey

Yep just like that! a New PL 4 would have been beast powerful and light and handy


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' fellas...
Ran the 064 yesterday...
Should be a goodun'...


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Matt.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bout time you fellas got up.

Waiting for 10 a.m. to run the Lombard. I let the neighbors sleep in on Sat. and Sun.......................................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, sun is shining, birds are chirping and the coffee is good. Were starting to need some of that rain they have been predicting for the last week. Have a good one


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning boys! Sil is graduating today so I won't get much done round here! Have a good one all!


----------



## workshop

Good morning everybody. Got to get my drivers license renewed this morning, go split some wood, then work on my new to me F150. A full day and weekend.


----------



## sawnami

Bought some Carl bait. 

Carl, it's yours when you show up at Hedgerow's GTG if you want it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Bought some Carl bait.
> 
> Carl, it's yours when you show up at Hedgerow's GTG if you want it.



Heh, you call that bait? Real bait would be a PL/SL-6 or 7, Golden Logmaster, GL-7 or Pro 88. L.O.L. 

Hmmmmmmm Cute little roller nose on him......................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Heh, you call that bait? Real bait would be a PL/SL-6 or 7, Golden Logmaster, GL-7 or Pro 88. L.O.L.
> 
> Hmmmmmmm Cute little roller nose on him......................................


 Picky, Picky, Picky


----------



## Homelite410

Carl bait??


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl bait??



Not that I'm a fan of cut off saws but, you got my attention. PL/SL-55, 82cc ?

I do have a filter base & filter for one of those but need to invent the lid and stud.

Edit: Yes, we are seeing the fuel/oil tank cover is screwed on from the left side. A good indication it is 82cc.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Homelite410

I thought it was kind of cool as a cut-off saw I've never seen one before


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I thought it was kind of cool as a cut-off saw I've never seen one before



I think it is the first Remington cut off I have seen.

No need to worry about the automatic oiler check valve fix on that one.


----------



## Homelite410

I bet there is no chrome left in it either........


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> I thought it was kind of cool as a cut-off saw I've never seen one before


 I want that, running or not.


----------



## Homelite410

What's it worth to you?


----------



## Mo. Jim

I just hit a good lick, a guy just brought me a Super XL 15 geardrive, $5.00 bill.


----------



## Homelite410

You have my attention Jim...


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I just hit a good lick, a guy just brought me a Super XL 15 geardrive, $5.00 bill.


Wanna trade???????????


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I bet there is no chrome left in it either........


I have a serviceable cylinder for it if it actually is a PL/SL-55



Mo. Jim said:


> I just hit a good lick, a guy just brought me a Super XL 15 geardrive, $5.00 bill.



Pictures or it didn't happen! Tell me when to come down with my cell phone/camera.



Homelite410 said:


> Wanna trade???????????



Maybe you guys should rent a room................................... R.O.F.L.


----------



## Homelite410

The xl 15 gear drive is sweet! 

Homelite took a s l o w saw and made it s l o w e r..............


----------



## 67L36Driver

I started a thread about Billy's Farm Saw. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/a-real-farm-saw-long.258092/


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Wanna trade???????????


 UH, NO


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> I just hit a good lick, a guy just brought me a Super XL 15 geardrive, $5.00 bill.



Jim, old buddy, old pal, old friend........................... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## workshop

Just heard from Ed. They pulled out and delivered 27 loads from Mansfield today. About 7 loads left. We can get the rest in a couple of weeks. Total count for the season, 315 loads. Good job everybody, we couldn't have done it with you all. .


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Jim, old buddy, old pal, old friend...........................
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'll let you fondle it at the fall GTG Steve.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Just heard from Ed. They pulled out and delivered 27 loads from Mansfield today. About 7 loads left. We can get the rest in a couple of weeks. Total count for the season, 315 loads. Good job everybody, we couldn't have done it with you all. .



Any word on whether we will be able to get back in there this fall?


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Jim, old buddy, old pal, old friend...........................
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice try Steve!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Just heard from Ed. They pulled out and delivered 27 loads from Mansfield today. About 7 loads left. We can get the rest in a couple of weeks. Total count for the season, 315 loads. Good job everybody, we couldn't have done it with you all. .



That is great that you have been able to help that many.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hats off to Ed & his delivery crews!  We may show up for a day or 2, 4-5 times a year to cut & split, but those folks have to do the real handling portion of loading, hauling/delivery, & a lot of times stacking. (Not that I'm complaining.)


----------



## teacherman

Well, Johnboy is officially out of practice when it comes to working on saws. After working with Kenneth on his 011 I decided to rehab my original 009 I bought new in 1995. I didn't realize I'd used it for a parts saw. I hope the carb I found for it works. Been a while since I worked on one of these. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## Oliver1655

Looks like folks are sleeping in. I hope today is a restful day for all.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning John. How is the grader coming along?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Well, Johnboy is officially out of practice when it comes to working on saws. After working with Kenneth on his 011 I decided to rehab my original 009 I bought new in 1995. I didn't realize I'd used it for a parts saw. I hope the carb I found for it works. Been a while since I worked on one of these. Hope everybody is well.





Had a lot of funn John . Anyway Emerson was more help.    .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

J-Red owner should be here this a.m. to pay the ransom on his saw. *HORAY!
*


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> I'll let you fondle it at the fall GTG Steve.



You're the best Jim!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> J-Red owner should be here this a.m. to pay the ransom on his saw. *HORAY!*




If he don't want to pay let me know what the damage is i will see what I can come up with.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Steve Carl Jim ,Matt Cobey , Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Looks like folks are sleeping in. I hope today is a restful day for all.


Been spraying bees....
Worked the log pile over with the 064 yesterday..


----------



## workshop

Good morning everybody. Just about done with my 1 cup of coffee for the day. Looking to be a good day, too.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Been spraying bees....
> Worked the log pile over with the 064 yesterday..
> View attachment 353073


What kind of bees? Thant don't sound right...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> What kind of bees? Thant don't sound right...


Every spring, them wood boring bees try to infest the yellow pine boards of my wood shed... So every year I nuke them....


----------



## treeslayer2003

yea, they will drill holes in your lumber. they will also run off all the wasps.
you like that 64 huh? its not a dolkita or husky. lol.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Every spring, them wood boring bees try to infest the yellow pine boards of my wood shed... So every year I nuke them....


Makes sense... I first thought honey bees and that would not be good.


----------



## Hedgerow

treeslayer2003 said:


> yea, they will drill holes in your lumber. they will also run off all the wasps.
> you like that 64 huh? its not a dolkita or husky. lol.


Yup... Just got it back from WI... I sent it up there slower than my 7900, got it back faster that the ported 9010...
It's pretty nasty... Imagine your ported 660 + some P...
Maybe some XPeee....


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Makes sense... I first thought honey bees and that would not be good.


Oh lord no!!! If we find honey bees in a tree, it stays, or make a call to move em'..
They're worth their weight in gold...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Any of you guys happen to have a muffler brace for a Husky 266 or 272 laying around. Trying to put a Husky 272 muffler on this Jonsered 370 to get him quiet.

I don't mind the noise but they owner is sensitive.................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well, still have the J-Red in-house. Mac carried away the 123 Homie but left me with his WildThing and parts money. Jim still has a chance to run the 670 and render his opinion.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Steve Carl Jim ,Matt Cobey , Steve View attachment 353066


Hi


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Every spring, them wood boring bees try to infest the yellow pine boards of my wood shed... So every year I nuke them....


I hates me them wood bees, I wack them with wood slats, but it's bad when a 
Bumblebee gets in the mix !


----------



## Hedgerow

Decided to make a trailer out of the wrecked Gator....
Electric hoist still works...


----------



## workshop

Now that's a neat idea. Looks like it will carry a pretty good load, too.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Now that's a neat idea. Looks like it will carry a pretty good load, too.


It'll carry over a ton...
But I doubt Levi's 4 wheeler would want to pull it... 
We'll find out... The hoist will dump anything we can put in it..


----------



## Oliver1655

Kenneth, other than getting it laid out, I haven't had any time free this weekend after all. A local auto parts recycler had a 95 Suburban he wanted to use to pay me for redoing the electric services. I have been wanting to get a 4 wheel drive vehicle for use with the charity wood cuts so that is what I spent my weekend doing - three 16 hour days. So after work tomorrow, I should be able to make progress.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas, rain here. Had good weekend hope you all have a good day!


----------



## workshop

My youngest, Christopher, was mountain biking over Memorial weekend at 2 Rivers bike park. He went off a jump and landed wrong, lost control, fell and broke his right collar bone. Snapped it in half. Doctors are going to do surgery at 1pm today and screw plates to hold it in position so it will heal properly. I know its relatively minor surgery, about 45 minutes, but a father can't help but worry.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hope he does well


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> My youngest, Christopher, was mountain biking over Memorial weekend at 2 Rivers bike park. He went off a jump and landed wrong, lost control, fell and broke his right collar bone. Snapped it in half. Doctors are going to do surgery at 1pm today and screw plates to hold it in position so it will heal properly. I know its relatively minor surgery, about 45 minutes, but a father can't help but worry.


Is that local Steve?


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Is that local Steve?


Its about 7 or 8 miles south of Nixa. It's located where the Finley ans James river come together. The O'Reilly family owns the land, 400 acres, and have a staff there to make sure it stays a family oriented place. They are currently building a new recreation center with shower facilities. Really nice place and it's free, too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> My youngest, Christopher, was mountain biking over Memorial weekend at 2 Rivers bike park. He went off a jump and landed wrong, lost control, fell and broke his right collar bone. Snapped it in half. Doctors are going to do surgery at 1pm today and screw plates to hold it in position so it will heal properly. I know its relatively minor surgery, about 45 minutes, but a father can't help but worry.


 
sorry to hear this Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bummer! Makes me almost pee my britches thinking about it.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> My youngest, Christopher, was mountain biking over Memorial weekend at 2 Rivers bike park. He went off a jump and landed wrong, lost control, fell and broke his right collar bone. Snapped it in half. Doctors are going to do surgery at 1pm today and screw plates to hold it in position so it will heal properly. I know its relatively minor surgery, about 45 minutes, but a father can't help but worry.



Hope the surgery goes well and that he mends quickly.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

We'll be thinking of you & Goldie & your son! Please let us know how it all turns out later. God Bless!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening friends. Steve any updates on your son.


----------



## workshop

We just got home with him from the hospital. Surgery went very well. He says now he can give the airport detectors something to go off about.  But he is in good spirits, pain too, but good spirits. I thank the Good Lord for bringing him back home.


----------



## cobey

prayers for him Steve! my buddy Chris watched the X games, a few weeks later he test rode a buddys motocross bike, never riding one before he trys a big jump, thats how he
broke his collar bone... your Chris can feel better about how he broke his now


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> We just got home with him from the hospital. Surgery went very well. He says now he can give the airport detectors something to go off about.  But he is in good spirits, pain too, but good spirits. I thank the Good Lord for bringing him back home.


Glad to hear this Steve.


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys what's going on? I've been getting back into saws the past few days, after WKEND LUMBERJAK came over and we fixed his spark problem on an 011 he'd picked up. I have a thing for the 009-012 saws. A few years ago I figured out that you could put an 009 handle on an 012 and have a 45 cc 009. I had one that I did that to, and it wouldn't run afterward. Well, I tried it the other day, and it seems t work fine. I don't think it quite has the power I had expected, but I'll reserve judgment till after I sharpen the chain. I tried switching out the oil pump from a parts 011 to get my original 009 I bought new in 1995 running, and I had to throw a carb on it, and it just dumped a bunch of gas all over the carb area. 

I have too many saws. Three 056 Mag 2s I'd like to restore. They are all complete, and two of them run, but not as reliably as I'd like. 

I have too many saws.

My 3 month old son and I got to see a skidsteer in action today. Those are pretty cool devices. I didn't get any pictures, though.

Have a good evening!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

well I'm am up and feel good after 2 cups of coffee


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gentleman hope you'll have a good day not a cloud in the sky here in Iowa!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

teacherman said:


> ...My 3 month old son and I got to see a skidsteer in action today. Those are pretty cool devices. I didn't get any pictures, though.
> 
> Have a good evening!


 i bet he remembers that forever. good times with pop


----------



## Homelite410

So Jim. It Is not yesterday anymore................


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> We just got home with him from the hospital. Surgery went very well. He says now he can give the airport detectors something to go off about.  But he is in good spirits, pain too, but good spirits. I thank the Good Lord for bringing him back home.


 glad to hear it went well. i broke mine twice back in the dark ages. first time i was racing a friend; i was running and he was riding a bike. i was winning until i outran my feet, fell, and he ran over me. second time was first day of football practice when, trying to impress the coaches, i dove for a pass. landed wrong and busted the collar bone. coach didn't believe me when i told him i'd hurt myself. "just suck it up". after practice my pop took me to the doctor; broken. both clean breaks. didn't know you could put plates and screws in that little bitty bone. they fitted me with a brassiere-like harness to stabilize it and told me to take it easy for a few weeks.
glad he's good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good morning midlanders!

I better check on Mo.Jim. He hasn't posted in a spell. Need a consultant on a saw project.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Good morning midlanders!
> 
> I better check on Mo.Jim. He hasn't posted in a spell. Need a consultant on a saw project.


I talked to him on the phone last night all is well!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, all is well in my little corner of the world this morning. I got the Homelite XL15 geardrive running yesterday about dark, sounds good. I need to dig through my stash and find another bar and chain before I stick it in the wood.
Carl give me a call and fill me in on this new project.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Need to set up a photo shoot on the Homie Jim.


----------



## workshop

Yep, need pics of the XL15. Never seen one before.


----------



## diggers_dad

teacherman said:


> *I have too many saws*. Three 056 Mag 2s I'd like to restore. They are all complete, and two of them run, but not as reliably as I'd like.
> 
> *I have too many saws.*



The above noted portions of your earlier post give me considerable concern. Speaking for the CAD community as a group, we are worried. Although I don't know you personally, I must confess a certain degree of sorrow at hearing such bold and reprehensible statements coming from anyone in this community. Help is available. You need more saw time, not fewer saws. You need fewer hobbies, not fewer saws. 

I suggest you begin your therapy by turning off your phone and going into your shop or garage or whatever area is set aside for saws and filling your nostrils with the aromatic bouquet of two-stroke mix and bar oil. Next, take time to visually appreciate each saw you have. Enjoy the classic lines of magnesium, the worn but robust paint lurking under the grime, the shiny reflection of the individually sharpened cutters on a good, full chisel chain. Then carefully fuel and prep a chosen saw. After prepping, cut until it is out of fuel. Smell the intoxicating scent of burnt fuel mix and freshly cut wood. Feel the vibrations of the saw as is slices through cookie after cookie. 

Then rest, knowing you are one of the last, best hopes for all manner of true men throughout these United States and, indeed, the world. We are the thin line holding back the chaos of so-called "men" who wear speedos and drink tea with their pinkie finger extended. We stop the onslaught of those who would dare to have their hair "styled" instead of simply cut at a barber. We push back the insanity of the girlie "men" who would embarrass all true men by having ... dare I say it? A pedicure. Those of us who have CAD are among the true, real men of the world who still carry a handkerchief, a pocket knife and actual cash. We are the last of the holdouts who still open doors for ladies and come to attention when we hear the Pledge of Allegiance. Stand fast, my friend and hold to the values that made this land great. 

You do not have too many saws. It's the media distorting your view of reality.

Marc


----------



## workshop

Doctor who did the surgery said without the operation it would take about 4 months to heal. With surgery about 6 weeks. What I don't understand is the bone ends weren't even close to each other. About an inch separating them. How in the world is something like that supposed to even heal together with out surgery to put it back in position.


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> The above noted portions of your earlier post give me considerable concern. Speaking for the CAD community as a group, we are worried. Although I don't know you personally, I must confess a certain degree of sorrow at hearing such bold and reprehensible statements coming from anyone in this community. Help is available. You need more saw time, not fewer saws. You need fewer hobbies, not fewer saws.
> 
> I suggest you begin your therapy by turning off your phone and going into your shop or garage or whatever area is set aside for saws and filling your nostrils with the aromatic bouquet of two-stroke mix and bar oil. Next, take time to visually appreciate each saw you have. Enjoy the classic lines of magnesium, the worn but robust paint lurking under the grime, the shiny reflection of the individually sharpened cutters on a good, full chisel chain. Then carefully fuel and prep a chosen saw. After prepping, cut until it is out of fuel. Smell the intoxicating scent of burnt fuel mix and freshly cut wood. Feel the vibrations of the saw as is slices through cookie after cookie.
> 
> Then rest, knowing you are one of the last, best hopes for all manner of true men throughout these United States and, indeed, the world. We are the thin line holding back the chaos of so-called "men" who wear speedos and drink tea with their pinkie finger extended. We stop the onslaught of those who would dare to have their hair "styled" instead of simply cut at a barber. We push back the insanity of the girlie "men" who would embarrass all true men by having ... dare I say it? A pedicure. Those of us who have CAD are among the true, real men of the world *who still carry a handkerchief, a pocket knife and actual cash.* We are the last of the holdouts who still open doors for ladies and come to attention when we hear the Pledge of Allegiance. Stand fast, my friend and hold to the values that made this land great.
> 
> You do not have too many saws. It's the media distorting your view of reality.
> 
> Marc



You betcha!


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> The above noted portions of your earlier post give me considerable concern. Speaking for the CAD community as a group, we are worried. Although I don't know you personally, I must confess a certain degree of sorrow at hearing such bold and reprehensible statements coming from anyone in this community. Help is available. You need more saw time, not fewer saws. You need fewer hobbies, not fewer saws.
> 
> I suggest you begin your therapy by turning off your phone and going into your shop or garage or whatever area is set aside for saws and filling your nostrils with the aromatic bouquet of two-stroke mix and bar oil. Next, take time to visually appreciate each saw you have. Enjoy the classic lines of magnesium, the worn but robust paint lurking under the grime, the shiny reflection of the individually sharpened cutters on a good, full chisel chain. Then carefully fuel and prep a chosen saw. After prepping, cut until it is out of fuel. Smell the intoxicating scent of burnt fuel mix and freshly cut wood. Feel the vibrations of the saw as is slices through cookie after cookie.
> 
> Then rest, knowing you are one of the last, best hopes for all manner of true men throughout these United States and, indeed, the world. We are the thin line holding back the chaos of so-called "men" who wear speedos and drink tea with their pinkie finger extended. We stop the onslaught of those who would dare to have their hair "styled" instead of simply cut at a barber. We push back the insanity of the girlie "men" who would embarrass all true men by having ... dare I say it? A pedicure. Those of us who have CAD are among the true, real men of the world who still carry a handkerchief, a pocket knife and actual cash. We are the last of the holdouts who still open doors for ladies and come to attention when we hear the Pledge of Allegiance. Stand fast, my friend and hold to the values that made this land great.
> 
> You do not have too many saws. It's the media distorting your view of reality.
> 
> Marc



Amen, Amen, Amen to that Marc.


----------



## Homelite410

diggers_dad said:


> The above noted portions of your earlier post give me considerable concern. Speaking for the CAD community as a group, we are worried. Although I don't know you personally, I must confess a certain degree of sorrow at hearing such bold and reprehensible statements coming from anyone in this community. Help is available. You need more saw time, not fewer saws. You need fewer hobbies, not fewer saws.
> 
> I suggest you begin your therapy by turning off your phone and going into your shop or garage or whatever area is set aside for saws and filling your nostrils with the aromatic bouquet of two-stroke mix and bar oil. Next, take time to visually appreciate each saw you have. Enjoy the classic lines of magnesium, the worn but robust paint lurking under the grime, the shiny reflection of the individually sharpened cutters on a good, full chisel chain. Then carefully fuel and prep a chosen saw. After prepping, cut until it is out of fuel. Smell the intoxicating scent of burnt fuel mix and freshly cut wood. Feel the vibrations of the saw as is slices through cookie after cookie.
> 
> Then rest, knowing you are one of the last, best hopes for all manner of true men throughout these United States and, indeed, the world. We are the thin line holding back the chaos of so-called "men" who wear speedos and drink tea with their pinkie finger extended. We stop the onslaught of those who would dare to have their hair "styled" instead of simply cut at a barber. We push back the insanity of the girlie "men" who would embarrass all true men by having ... dare I say it? A pedicure. Those of us who have CAD are among the true, real men of the world who still carry a handkerchief, a pocket knife and actual cash. We are the last of the holdouts who still open doors for ladies and come to attention when we hear the Pledge of Allegiance. Stand fast, my friend and hold to the values that made this land great.
> 
> You do not have too many saws. It's the media distorting your view of reality.
> 
> Marc


Well done! Can I post that in Facebook?


----------



## workshop

Watch out everyone in Iowa around sam-tip. Looks like the weather might be getting bad.


----------



## Mrs. Sam-Tip

We're watching it!!! Rumbling now...west of us they had 90 mph winds & 2" hail.....oh boy!!!


----------



## workshop

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> We're watching it!!! Rumbling now...west of us they had 90 mph winds & 2" hail.....oh boy!!!


Make sure everything is under cover! Especially that Cobra!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mrs. Sam-Tip said:


> We're watching it!!! Rumbling now...west of us they had 90 mph winds & 2" hail.....oh boy!!!




Keep your heads down.


----------



## workshop

Hey Kenneth, how are you this fine evening.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Doing better than I deserve. Just finished Supper.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, we're all doing better than we deserve. Especially when it comes to saws. Always deserve more saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

you bet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Radar shows area along mid Mo.- Iowa line getting hammered.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Radar shows area along mid Mo.- Iowa line getting hammered.


 Talked to Redding,Ia. earlier, they had rain, high winds and marble size hail and were under a tornado watch. Redding is eight miles north of Grant City Mo., they had severe storms all through that area.
On a brighter note, I finished up the Homey gear drive this afternoon and made some test cuts, I think I have a winner.


----------



## Homelite410

Pitter patter slow steady rain so far!


----------



## teacherman

diggers_dad said:


> The above noted portions of your earlier post give me considerable concern. Speaking for the CAD community as a group, we are worried. Although I don't know you personally, I must confess a certain degree of sorrow at hearing such bold and reprehensible statements coming from anyone in this community. Help is available. You need more saw time, not fewer saws. You need fewer hobbies, not fewer saws.
> 
> I suggest you begin your therapy by turning off your phone and going into your shop or garage or whatever area is set aside for saws and filling your nostrils with the aromatic bouquet of two-stroke mix and bar oil. Next, take time to visually appreciate each saw you have. Enjoy the classic lines of magnesium, the worn but robust paint lurking under the grime, the shiny reflection of the individually sharpened cutters on a good, full chisel chain. Then carefully fuel and prep a chosen saw. After prepping, cut until it is out of fuel. Smell the intoxicating scent of burnt fuel mix and freshly cut wood. Feel the vibrations of the saw as is slices through cookie after cookie.
> 
> Then rest, knowing you are one of the last, best hopes for all manner of true men throughout these United States and, indeed, the world. We are the thin line holding back the chaos of so-called "men" who wear speedos and drink tea with their pinkie finger extended. We stop the onslaught of those who would dare to have their hair "styled" instead of simply cut at a barber. We push back the insanity of the girlie "men" who would embarrass all true men by having ... dare I say it? A pedicure. Those of us who have CAD are among the true, real men of the world who still carry a handkerchief, a pocket knife and actual cash. We are the last of the holdouts who still open doors for ladies and come to attention when we hear the Pledge of Allegiance. Stand fast, my friend and hold to the values that made this land great.
> 
> You do not have too many saws. It's the media distorting your view of reality.
> 
> Marc



Thank you, Marc, for setting me straight. I have a nice collection of saws, all orange and white. Pure bloodlines and all that. No "mis-saw-genation" going on in my basement saw shop. I am now rationalizing that when I retire from teaching I'll try to get on with a tree service, as I like to climb. Therefore I NEED to keep that extra 200T and 440 that have never seen wood, as their counterparts currently in use will eventually wear out. I stihl plan to sell my like new 361 and cherry 032, as they are not used and I need to make some extra money at some point. I have been enjoying fiddling with saws lately, thanks to Kenneth coming over the other day and getting me started back into it. Hope I get the opportunity to cut some big wood soon; the 660 is doubtless still smarting from its last assignment, pictured in my avatar.

Have a good evening, gentlemen.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Flood watchs for the Grand, Platte and 102 river drainage area. 

102 joins the Platte at the east side city limits. Say goodby to the corn/soybeans that were planted. But, they should be used to it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Real windy right now...
Not sure what that's all about...
Oh, and mornin' Carl...
Got a stout cup going right now...


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Carl, Matt. 

Had just a few pieces of hail but the dogs & cats have been fighting. The fur was coming down so thick I couldn't see the center line in the road for 6-8 miles of my 32 mile drive. Had to drive with the left on the center line to keep out of the ruts to prevent hydroplaning.

A look at the weather radar & it looks like it should be tapering off for our area.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning folks . we can use the pond and lake water.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning kenneth, Carl, john, Jim and the rest! No Eal storms here just thunder lightning and light rain!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody, partly cloudy and 73° here this morning. It was a nice drive to work with the windows down. Have a great day.


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> Well done! Can I post that in Facebook?



Absolutely!


----------



## diggers_dad

teacherman said:


> Thank you, Marc, for setting me straight. I have a nice collection of saws, all orange and white. Pure bloodlines and all that. No "mis-saw-genation" going on in my basement saw shop. I am now rationalizing that when I retire from teaching I'll try to get on with a tree service, as I like to climb. Therefore I NEED to keep that extra 200T and 440 that have never seen wood, as their counterparts currently in use will eventually wear out. I stihl plan to sell my like new 361 and cherry 032, as they are not used and I need to make some extra money at some point. I have been enjoying fiddling with saws lately, thanks to Kenneth coming over the other day and getting me started back into it. Hope I get the opportunity to cut some big wood soon; the 660 is doubtless still smarting from its last assignment, pictured in my avatar.
> 
> Have a good evening, gentlemen.



That whole thing started as an attempt at a humorous post but the more I typed the more I got wound up. Now that I've thought about it some more - it's even more important for you to remain infected with CAD. As a teacher, you are likely to be one of the very few actual role models for many of our youth. I'm sure you've seen some of the same kids I have - disrespectful, unkind and untruthful. My hats off to you for being a teacher, it's a job I couldn't do. The kids who are respectful, decent and honest need to see men like you who have made a life for yourself and taken on responsibility. 

Now, as far as selling a few saws for financial reasons (or to make room for future acquisitions) that is reasonable. I've had to part with a few of my own in order to pay bills. Climbing trees? Well, that just shows you still have that lovable element of mental instability that makes life enjoyable. My stones aren't big enough to try that one (yet). 

Keep cuttin', my friend!

DD


----------



## Homelite410

diggers_dad said:


> That whole thing started as an attempt at a humorous post but the more I typed the more I got wound up. Now that I've thought about it some more - it's even more important for you to remain infected with CAD. As a teacher, you are likely to be one of the very few actual role models for many of our youth. I'm sure you've seen some of the same kids I have - disrespectful, unkind and untruthful. My hats off to you for being a teacher, it's a job I couldn't do. The kids who are respectful, decent and honest need to see men like you who have made a life for yourself and taken on responsibility.
> 
> Now, as far as selling a few saws for financial reasons (or to make room for future acquisitions) that is reasonable. I've had to part with a few of my own in order to pay bills. Climbing trees? Well, that just shows you still have that lovable element of mental instability that makes life enjoyable. My stones aren't big enough to try that one (yet).
> 
> Keep cuttin', my friend!
> 
> DD


 Well put!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You all been slacking today...opcorn:


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You all been slacking today...opcorn:


 I worked all yesterday evening didnt git in the house until 11 last night... no saw sites


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It happens Cobey


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody. Took the day off to stay with my son while the wife went to work. Big improvement with him today versus yesterday. He's up and moving around (very slowly) and showing an interest in things again. Its nice to have my son back.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That's great Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You all been slacking today...opcorn:



Whaddayh mean, I fixed the chain on an Echo CS370 (nearly brand new) that the owner buggered up the drivers. New chain gets loose quick and it got thrown. Used the Dremel the smooth 'em out.

Thanks Coby for the Dremel care package!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Evening everybody. Took the day off to stay with my son while the wife went to work. Big improvement with him today versus yesterday. He's up and moving around (very slowly) and showing an interest in things again. Its nice to have my son back.


 glad he is better  ill have to call you soon


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Whaddayh mean, I fixed the chain on an Echo CS370 (nearly brand new) that the owner buggered up the drivers. New chain gets loose quick and it got thrown. Used the Dremel the smooth 'em out.
> 
> Thanks Coby for the Dremel care package!


sweet!!! your welcome Carl  i got more of that dremel stuff if anyone needs more!!!


----------



## cobey

i like my little cs370 twins... got one muffler opened up so much you can almost see the piston


----------



## Homelite410

I too have enjoyed a dremel package from cobey! 

Thank you for the chain Carl, it arrived today! 

Made a test run of muh portable fan tonight! Bout blow ya away at an idle.




it is a gx160 Honda I had sitting around! 

Figured it'd be good for hot wood cutting days since I'm 3 or 4 cords behind!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

LOOKS COOL Mike . good morning ALL.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Does anybody get up before Kenneth? The sun doesn't...


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gents! Beautiful 55 n sunny here with a super heavy dew!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> sweet!!! your welcome Carl  i got more of that dremel stuff if anyone needs more!!!


 what kinda dremel stuff you talkin bout?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Does anybody get up before Kenneth? The sun doesn't...



Do getting up around three or four to pee count?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i like my little cs370 twins... got one muffler opened up so much you can almost see the piston



This one is totally out of the box. I can see where a muff. mod. and a limiter removal would be an imporvement. 

At least the owner bought a loop of real chain for it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, overcast, gloomy and trying to rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ponds are officially full!!!
And running over!!
Road flooded even..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Does anybody get up before Kenneth? The sun doesn't...


 
John does( Oliver1655)


----------



## Homelite410

jerrycmorrow said:


> what kinda dremel stuff you talkin bout?


Yeah cobey, where in the world did you get all those??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Do getting up around three or four to pee count?


 
NO


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> NO


Hey Kenneth, rain gauge says 3.5" last night... That sound right to you?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Kenneth, rain gauge says 3.5" last night... That sound right to you?


 
Don't have a gauge bit the way the water is running I would say that much or more. Went from potential drought to flood stage in 72 hours.


----------



## Homelite410

We had .5''..........


----------



## Oliver1655

Yesterday the rain gauge had 1.5", no idea about today. 

Monday through Thursday, yes I am up before Kenneth, but on Fridays I generally sleep in until 4:30-5am so Kenneth may be up before me.


----------



## Oliver1655

We still have a ways to to to fill ponds but flooding fields is not a preferred way to do it. We also need to have a week or two of dry weather to get a cutting of hay done.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> We still have a ways to to to fill ponds but flooding fields is not a preferred way to do it. We also need to have a week or two of dry weather to get a cutting of hay done.


At this point, there will be no hay dropped for over a week here... Standing water...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> At this point, there will be no hay dropped for over a week here... Standing water...


 
It's time to be cutting fescue.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Yeah cobey, where in the world did you get all those??


 the kits came from work.. I work for a company that makes a tiny CNC mill, it uses a dremel for the power head, they keep the wrench and collet....
they throw the box of sanding drums, stones, and cut off wheels away! so I get them given to me to give away, I have about 10 small kits now


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> what kinda dremel stuff you talkin bout?


stuff listed above, just a little box of dremmel stuff but if u buy them they are 17 or 18 bucks, pm yer address and ill send you one for free  I have sent them from washington state to NY state
during the christmas give away


----------



## Homelite410

I have a number of them! Fantastic they are for the basic stuff!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I have a number of them! Fantastic they are for the basic stuff!! Thank you very much!!


 yer welcomed! thanks for making the cool muffler for the 2159!! I got to take core of my mid west GTG buddys!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

thank you muchly. pm'd ya.
jerry


----------



## cobey

cool, I really have some good buddys that have helped me here... so it feel good to have something to give back


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> cool, I really have some good buddys that have helped me here... so it feel good to have something to give back


The greatest feeling is giving back!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> At this point, there will be no hay dropped for over a week here... Standing water...



That reminds me of the first time I ever talked to TLandrum on the phone. It had rained a lot for days in TN. I remember seeing it on the news. I said, "I hear you're been getting pounded with rain, are you affected by the floods?" He said, "I kid you not, I went out to the shop earlier, it is up a hill. There is an inch of standing water on the side of the hill, been there for days. Explain that!!!" Then he went on about all the rain. I couldn't stop laughing.

I remember doing some training in the field---the desert, of all places, to be exact. It rained on us for 4 days and nights non-stop. Everything we had was wet. I couldn't get away from it...nowhere to go. It was miserable...and only 4 days; I can't imagine being in Vietnam for months at a time during monsoon season. That alone would have sent me to the nut house.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yes, monsoon season, spent it near An Khe central highlands. Rain started every day 4:00 pm lasted to 9:00 pm, just a drizzel, set your watch. Gurantee you slept wet every night. Farther inland Plieku area, rained much harder. I hate being out in the rain.........................................


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys,
I have been slacking, not posting here. I have learned to redesign my priorities as I am home all day with little Emerson. The infant czar of pre-Bolshevik Lawrence KS. I get NOTHING done in a day when I have him. Oh well once I figured that out it's OK. I took him out on the front porch to watch the rain and hear the thunder. He liked it, thank goodness. Hope nobody got washed out too badly or blown away.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Can't believe I am the first post of the day. Happy Anniversary, if there is such a thing, to all of the D-day survivors out there. Thank you for your service. You too 67L36 Driver,,,thank you.


----------



## sawnami

Oops double post.


----------



## sawnami

TWO NOS 024 AV's still in the box! One unopened!

http://fortsmith.craigslist.org/tls/4504421206.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD[/QUOTE]



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Oops double post.


 
Just sent a text. Told her I would take them and pick them up in the morning. Do you want one, both, or neither?


----------



## Homelite410

Morning boyz, free fishing weekend here in Iowa, gonna take my daughters and both grandpas out tomorrow!


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Just sent a text. Told her I would take them and pick them up in the morning. Do you want one, both, or neither?



Nope, I didn't need any. Thanks for checking! Didn't want anyone here to miss out if they were interested. I'm riding herd over way too many now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Yes, monsoon season, spent it near An Khe central highlands. Rain started every day 4:00 pm lasted to 9:00 pm, just a drizzel, set your watch. Gurantee you slept wet every night. Farther inland Plieku area, rained much harder. I hate being out in the rain.........................................


 you're definitely right carl. i was at an hoa and hill 55 during that season. fer sure at 4pm it would cloud up and start raining. drove all the rats into the hooches and bunkers. nothing like the smell of mildew to flash me back. still like the rain though. just sayin


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, sunshine this morning, no rain today. Need to mow and spray today, things are getting out of control. Have a good one.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Yes, monsoon season, spent it near An Khe central highlands. Rain started every day 4:00 pm lasted to 9:00 pm, just a drizzel, set your watch. Gurantee you slept wet every night. Farther inland Plieku area, rained much harder. I hate being out in the rain.........................................


 


jerrycmorrow said:


> you're definitely right carl. i was at an hoa and hill 55 during that season. fer sure at 4pm it would cloud up and start raining. drove all the rats into the hooches and bunkers. nothing like the smell of mildew to flash me back. still like the rain though. just sayin


 
Didn't mean to open up a can of worms. Thank you both for your service. God Bless....


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Good morning. Can't believe I am the first post of the day. Happy Anniversary, if there is such a thing, to all of the D-day survivors out there. Thank you for your service. You too 67L36 Driver,,,thank you.





Hinerman said:


> Didn't mean to open up a can of worms. Thank you both for your service. God Bless....



I don't think it's a can of worms. I was never in combat, but from those I've talked to who have been it's a good thing that they are able to talk about it. I'm told it means they have found a way to address it, hold on to the memories and not go insane in the process. 

I join you in your salute to those who served. May God bless the USA and those who protect her.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning from Silver dollar city. Cloudy and chance of rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Just sent a text. Told her I would take them and pick them up in the morning. Do you want one, both, or neither?


Was that 275 for both?? Or each were 275??


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Was that 275 for both?? Or each were 275??


 
I hope $275 for both. If it is $275 each I am out. I haven't heard back from her.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I had an uncle (aunt's husband) who went in on the second wave of boats on Omaha beach. Went all the way to Germany. Did a lot of interpreting as he spoke german. South Side Dutch (south St. Louis), most all spoke german in the home.

Another uncle (my other aunt's husband) went the length of Italy. Another of the South Side Dutch.

Both were combat infantrymen.

Dad, started USMC reserves in '39. Spent time in Quantico training troops at the beginning of the war and then to the south pacific. He was a REMF fixing heavy machinery and such. Did same thing on Okinawa during the Korean conflict. Got out of the reserves about 1955 or so. 

Me? Got my ass drafted Feb. '68. 5'-5" and 116 pounds. One pound over the minimum. Should have taken a laxative...................................................


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I hope $275 for both. If it is $275 each I am out. I haven't heard back from her.


Let me know.. I know someone who could use one... "Currently using one of mine"...


----------



## cobey

I likes my 024 it got a neat muffler mod on hosky hill  useing Chads generator and dremmel


----------



## Homelite410

Cooking on the fire is my favorite Friday evening activity. And of course having my family beside me is the best!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Cooking on the fire is my favorite Friday evening activity. And of course having my family beside me is the best!



Life doesn't get much better than that, buddy.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Life doesn't get much better than that, buddy.


Nope! 


But......



An XL15 gear drive would sure make a homelite lover smile!






Hi Jim.


----------



## cobey

loves my homelites too!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> But......
> 
> 
> 
> An XL15 gear drive would sure make a homelite lover smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jim.


 Hi Mike, Like I told Steve L. I'll let you fondle it at the next GTG.


----------



## cobey

likes gear drives too!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, rise and shine, daylights a burning. It's trying to rain here this morning, so no outside work this morning. Later Jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Jim!

Fellow four blocks over left his little red Homie XL to get going. One with all the bells and whistles of final production. Antivibe, presence lever, bar nose guard, hand guard, fast idle latch and mixture screw limiters. Blah! Typical homeowner job but clean.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Hi Mike, Like I told Steve L. I'll let you fondle it at the next GTG.


I'm not gonna fondle it........................

I'm gonna make sweet homelite gear drive love to it baby!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I'm not gonna fondle it........................
> 
> I'm gonna make sweet homelite gear drive love to it baby!


 That is so not right.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Me? Got my ass drafted Feb. '68. 5'-5" and 116 pounds. One pound over the minimum. Should have taken a laxative...................................................



It ain't the size of the dog in the fight; it's the size of the fight in the dog. Glad you made it back here and thank you for your service.


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> I'm not gonna fondle it........................
> 
> I'm gonna make sweet homelite gear drive love to it baby!





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is so not right.



But I sort of understand it...


----------



## workshop

Well, its official. Just heard from Ed this morning. We lost Mansfield. New owner won't let anyone on the property. That's his right and I respect it, but it still hurts.  Hopefully we will find another place to cut by September 20th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Let me know.. I know someone who could use one... "Currently using one of mine"...



I have texted twice and have heard nothing back. I will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Well, its official. Just heard from Ed this morning. We lost Mansfield. New owner won't let anyone on the property. That's his right and I respect it, but it still hurts.  Hopefully we will find another place to cut by September 20th. Fingers crossed.



Hate to hear that. Maybe the new owner will have a change of heart. Did Ed talk to him personally and explain what we are doing? Show him our news clip. Any chance of going back to the place where the news clip was shot?


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Hate to hear that. Maybe the new owner will have a change of heart. Did Ed talk to him personally and explain what we are doing? Show him our news clip. Any chance of going back to the place where the news clip was shot?



We haven't had any face to face contact with the new owner, perhaps that might happen. All communication has been through previous owner. The owner at Bull Creek would love to have us back. The problem is we cleaned him out of downed wood. We'll have to see what he has available now. 
Something will turn up, always does.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> I'm not gonna fondle it........................
> 
> I'm gonna make sweet homelite gear drive love to it baby!



Sorry Mike. In that case, you'll have to wait in line behind me then. I can't bear to watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

Got tired of looking at the pile of parts on the bench....
The KY 028 build off saw is alive...
And way better than my other 028...
Tomorrow will put some #'s to it...


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Time for me to get everyone here up and ready for worship. 

I've allowed myself two cups of coffee before starting to make the rounds of sleepy-eyed children. First round is always met with requests for "Just five more minutes, pleeeeeeaaaaaassseee?" That gives me an opportunity for another cup, then 5 more minutes, then another cup, then 5 more minutes...


----------



## Hinerman

The coffee snooze system....interesting. 

Raining here this morning. A lot of rain here lately. Went to cut wood yesterday and chickened out when I got there...afraid to get stuck. Anyhow, everybody have a good one and get some rest.


----------



## Homelite410

morning everyone. Overcast n damp here enjoying cup #2! Hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one.

I ?? I may need to stop by Matt's today for a saw intervention he is getting way to many steals.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Finished my 1 cup coffee allowance for the day. Trying to decide what to do today. After yesterday, maybe nothing. Checked the valve adjustment and did a compression check on my new to me F150. This truck looks better and better everyday. Then replaced the furnace ductwork going to my son's room. He's doing fine, by the way. He has pretty well quit taking pain pills, except for some Tylenol.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning every one.
> 
> I ?? I may need to stop by Matt's today for a saw intervention he is getting way to many steals.


Gimme a shout this afternoon...
Test log in the buck...!!


----------



## cobey

another weekend about gone .....


----------



## Hedgerow

What did you think of that 064 Kenneth???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> What did you think of that 064 Kenneth???


Not bad for a orange and white saw.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not bad for a orange and white saw.


You have an 064? That and the 044 are my two favorites.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not bad for a orange and white saw.


Sorta what I thought...
Probably the fastest work saw I've run to date...


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> You have an 064? That and the 044 are my two favorites.


It ain't stock... Ya gotta run it to appreciate it... 
Though it was nice in stock form...
But no better than a good 7900...
Ported?
Wow....


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Jim:* Saw is listed under Wards..........duh...........http://www.ebay.com/itm/301209560381?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649.....................not Remington.

No comp. release and manual oiler from what I can see.

The GL-7 gear drive went for a benjamin. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271486725028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> *Jim:* Saw is listed under Wards..........duh...........http://www.ebay.com/itm/301209560381?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649.....................not Remington.
> 
> No comp. release and manual oiler from what I can see.
> 
> The GL-7 gear drive went for a benjamin. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271486725028?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 that 5 cube is neat!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> that 5 cube is neat!!



Stay away! Me or Jim got dibbs. L.O.L.

*leeha* got the GL-7 gear drive. See Remy thread on Saw Pigz.


----------



## cobey

I dont need many more old saws, I dont buy off ebay  happy to see you guys get it!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mmmm...

Coffee...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Mmmm...
> 
> Coffee...



You betcha! Waiting for the grandkids to show up.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! 55 here partly cloudy and my oh my the first cup never tasted to good!


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I dont need many more old saws.



Now THAT is a statement that will come back to haunt you if I ever heard one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, looking like rain out, caffeine is starting to kick in, so mabey I should go do something constructive. Later Jim


----------



## Oliver1655

It is morning, I'm breathing, so I guess it _*IS*_ a good morning! 

So for this fall, as far as I know, in September is the Ft Scott GTG then in November a HedgeFest. Anything else coming up?


----------



## srcarr52

Oliver1655 said:


> It is morning, I'm breathing, so I guess it _*IS*_ a good morning!
> 
> So for this fall, as far as I know, in September is the Ft Scott GTG then in November a HedgeFest. Anything else coming up?



I'm sure there will be something in the fall in IA. I think we need something more North in July/August... where the weather will be better.


----------



## Homelite410

Wky


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> I'm sure there will be something in the fall in IA. I think we need something more North in July/August... where the weather will be better.


July in Dodgegeek territory at a county fair is what I was planning on..
July 18-20 I think.. Rush city..

Something at my place in November is a big MAYBE... Depending on several factors...


----------



## workshop

When in September is Ft. Scott?


----------



## sam-tip

I was asked about one in Fall for Iowa again yeaterday. Late September early October?

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> I was asked about one in Fall for Iowa again yeaterday. Late September early October?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


Wky I'm guessing we'll be the 20 or 27th of September.


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Wky I'm guessing we'll be the 20 or 27th of September.




Ok WKY. Was wondering some of the other dates.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Wky I'm guessing we'll be the 20 or 27th of September.


Somebody needs to pin Wiggs down on that one...
My build off saw is done already...


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Now THAT is a statement that will come back to haunt you if I ever heard one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 you all can call me on the next one I buy... havnt bought any since the three from mark
in mansfeild


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> When in September is Ft. Scott?


 27th is ft scott


----------



## workshop

NUTTS, I'm on call at work that weekend.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> NUTTS, I'm on call at work that weekend.


 noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Guys. Matt got enough rain yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> NUTTS, I'm on call at work that weekend.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well it ain't a Craftsman/Poulan like I thought. But, runs and cuts. C'list fodder.





At least the chain ain't got big nasty guard links to it....................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 'Incredi-Pull" is somewhat off putting to one not acustomed to it. Like: "What?, no compression." and then "what was that?"


----------



## Homelite410

I started Mitch's 070 tonight......... 


2 hours later my shoulder still hurts...............


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> I started Mitch's 070 tonight.........
> 
> 
> 2 hours later my shoulder still hurts...............


You should be like me, shoulders of steel. Of course the rest of the body is like play dough.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> I started Mitch's 070 tonight.........
> 
> 
> 2 hours later my shoulder still hurts...............


And that was WITH the decomp.....................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good rainy morning folks .


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas, Kenneth.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. If the rain keeps up much longer I will have to bale hay in my yard before I can get it down enough to mow again. Need coffee.


----------



## sawnami

Mornin

Well, I went and straight-gassed a Homelite this morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. The sun is finally shining here today . Have a great day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, spitting a little rain here this morning, it's a cool, cloudy and gloomy ole day. I need sunshine, no sun makes Jim grouchy. Well at least the coffee is good this morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, spitting a little rain here this morning, it's a cool, cloudy and gloomy ole day. I need sunshine, no sun makes Jim grouchy. Well at least the coffee is good this morning.



Seasonal Affected Disorder (SAD). Due to lack of sunlight.

This lizard plans on sitting on a rock when the sun shows up....................................................

Got a Craftsman/Poulan Micro in the supply hopper (evilbay).


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, spitting a little rain here this morning, it's a cool, cloudy and gloomy ole day. I need sunshine, no sun makes Jim grouchy. Well at least the coffee is good this morning.


I like a cool, cloudy and gloomy old day. I like shade!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I like a cool, cloudy and gloomy old day. I like shade!


Amen there brother!!!

Could do without the mud though...


----------



## workshop

Howdy everybody. Son decided he didn't like taking the pain killers they prescribed for him. Really evil stuff. He's had a rough couple of days but he is bound and determined not to take them. Just taking aspirin and Tylenol.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Howdy everybody. Son decided he didn't like taking the pain killers they prescribed for him. Really evil stuff. He's had a rough couple of days but he is bound and determined not to take them. Just taking aspirin and Tylenol.


Last time I was on some bad stuff, I cut the dose in half and it worked great. Worth a try...


----------



## workshop

Mom took him up to his workplace today so he could talk to his bosses. Didn't want to disturb his coworkers. Word spread through the shop that he was there. All of his coworkers came over to visit and see how he was doing. He was walking in tall cotton after that.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Mom took him up to his workplace today so he could talk to his bosses. Didn't want to disturb his coworkers. Word spread through the shop that he was there. All of his coworkers came over to visit and see how he was doing. He was walking in tall cotton after that.


 its nice to be missed  when you are gone!


----------



## Homelite410

I think she likes it!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello Mike , Cobey, everyone.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth! Coby John and all!


----------



## cobey

hi Mike and Kenneth  jerrycmorrow got his stuff I sended, the mail worked again


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Kenneth.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good Morning everyone, Sunshine this morning.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Good Morning everyone, Sunshine this morning.


I thought about ya Jim as the sun just came out here.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yehidid. thanks again cobey. you're alright, i don't care what these other guys say.


----------



## Hinerman

Mo. Jim said:


> Good Morning everyone, Sunshine this morning.


 
Same here. It is supposed to get in the mid 80s here today. I can already feel the humidity in the air. It was a cool 61° this morning; made for a nice drive with the windows down.

I dropped my trailer off this morning. A buddy who does tree work is taking down an elm and silver maple. He is going to load my trailer with all the usable firewood. The elm is white; what species would that be? It is not the stinky kind. No, I don't have pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I think she likes it!


Hey now!!! 
No locking that elbow..... Keep it bent just a little and rotated clockwise a tick...
She'll thank me later...
Shooting a bow is just fun...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Same here. It is supposed to get in the mid 80s here today. I can already feel the humidity in the air. It was a cool 61° this morning; made for a nice drive with the windows down.
> 
> I dropped my trailer off this morning. A buddy who does tree work is taking down an elm and silver maple. He is going to load my trailer with all the usable firewood. The elm is white; what species would that be? It is not the stinky kind. No, I don't have pics.


White Elm = American Elm...
It all burns when it's dry!!!...
Good score..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Good Morning everyone, Sunshine this morning.



Geezers on safari this morning. Blondie and I will pick up her brother and head to Big Lake for a day of bank fishing. (Big Lake is an oxbow lake formed by the muddy Mo. for you ozark fellas).


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas sorry I'm late. 

Hedge I will pass it on when I get home.


----------



## Hedgerow

See? I didn't blow it up...


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> See? I didn't blow it up...




Cut took too long... fell asleep!


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Cut took too long... fell asleep!


It's an 028... 
What did you expect???

Get yours done for wigg's GTG yet??


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> It's an 028...
> What did you expect???
> 
> Get yours done for wigg's GTG yet??



Since I don't know when it is... I don't know if I'll be able to attend. Also I don't have an 028.


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> Cut took too long... fell asleep!


I love the echo in the shed


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Since I don't know when it is... I don't know if I'll be able to attend. Also I don't have an 028.


Well get one...
Good grief, you can't swing a dead cat without hitting an old 028!!!
And I've heard it may possibly be in September...


----------



## Homelite410

I'm hoping for the 27th as my wedding anniversary is the 20th.......


----------



## awol

Gtg's make really good anniversary present trips!


----------



## Homelite410

Ha! Not my wife!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I'm hoping for the 27th as my wedding anniversary is the 20th.......


I think Ft Scott GTG was the 27th...
Still have yet to hear a date from the wiggs... 
He too busy workin and sleepin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks.


----------



## Homelite410

Kenneth


----------



## workshop

Evening Kenneth, find anymore old Dolmars lately?


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth..


----------



## Homelite410

Hi matt


----------



## cobey




----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, raining here this morning.


----------



## Oliver1655

It's MORNING Folks!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone 
Jim John . Steve do you mean old Olympics?


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, raining here this morning.



*Jim:* Someone upped the bid on the 5.0" Wards.

Got some of the moss burned off my back yesterday. Beautiful day but the fish didn't co-operate. River (Missouri) is still way high and looks like chocolate milk rolling by.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Been raining here. Looks like it will rain all day. Have a good day.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hi matt


Howdy Mike..
And Cobey..
And Thomas..
And Jim,,
And Carl..
And John..
And maybe Don if he dropps in on a rainy day..


----------



## Hedgerow

A little Dolkita music for ya'll to listen to on this wet Thursday....


----------



## Hedgerow

Maybe some 064 music...


----------



## Homelite410

Germans are invading.........


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Germans are invading.........


Ha!!!

Only for now...
I haven't "Dealt" with the 365XPW"Special yet... 
Soon though...


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning everyone View attachment 354636
> Jim John . Steve do you mean old Olympics?


Yeah, Olympics. I spelled it wrong.


----------



## teacherman

Oliver1655 said:


> It's MORNING Folks!



Morning, gentlemen!

Greetings from screaming baby land. All is good.

Looks like the drought is done for the time being. Another inch or so last night, it looks like.

Hope everyone is having a productive day.


----------



## sawnami

Got a Z28 in today.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Got a Z28 in today.


So have you taken it home, yet?


----------



## sawnami

LOL! Nope. It would get there pretty quick though.


----------



## workshop

I saw on TV, a month or two ago, Meacum auto auction. Chevrolet donated a 2014 Z28, serial #1, to be auctioned off and the money went to a special needs school. Sold it for 750,000 dollars.


----------



## workshop

Anybody seen Moody lately?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Anybody seen Moody lately?



No, I saw he was logged on yesterday or the day before. Profile page says he was on 21 minutes ago. I don't know if he doesn't post because he can't or because he doesn't want to.

Good evening everybody.


----------



## Homelite410

I bet ya can get him on Facebook.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy Mike..
> And Cobey..
> And Thomas..
> And Jim,,
> And Carl..
> And John..
> And maybe Don if he dropps in on a rainy day..


 hey Matt BTW... got some THICK plastic to make a big wedge!!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

GOOD EVENING FOLKS.


----------



## cobey

hey Kenneth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Cobey.....


----------



## cobey

started some saws today.... put a work bar and chain on the 2159, I did a muffler mod to the 111 dolmar the other day, it runs
pretty good, got a couple saw fer sale, but buyers draggen there butts  , looked at a 250 homelite at a pawnshop, it looked good but had a broken prmer bulb


----------



## cobey

hopefullyif i get work done early tomorrow, i cant spend some time on the big bandsaw to make wedges.
everone else does stuff on the clock, but i dont want to frustrate my bosses. in almost 2 years I have never ran out of work!
but if the office is still open i can use the stuff. some day I want to make a CNC program to make wedges.
always have to get scrap/drop from other jobs...some of the plastic is $300 bucks a sheet!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth: Orange saw alert. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4451371785.html

The 55cc x 18" Craftsman left here last evening.....................................Yeah! 
When I run it, I kept comparing it to a Mac 10-10 or Homie 360 and it came up short. It needed a carb. makeover and a muff. mod..


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Anybody seen Moody lately?



I'd like to see him and his buddy Ron again. Time they were here, left me with five toys to play with.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Got a Z28 in today.


Steve how much for a set of those steer tires?

I am way behind so didn't read the thread, things getting better around here.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gentleman.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Steve how much for a set of those steer tires?
> 
> I am way behind so didn't read the thread, things getting better around here.



LOL. Hi Stephen. Only $1600 for a pair. Probably good for about 8000 easy miles. They actually can stick to the pavement and make a little "pop" sound when you move the car after it's parked for a while. If the temperature is below the mid 30's, the tread can crack if the tire is rolled. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> LOL. Hi Stephen. Only $1600 for a pair. Probably good for about 8000 easy miles. They actually can stick to the pavement and make a little "pop" sound when you move the car after it's parked for a while. If the temperature is below the mid 30's, the tread can crack if the tire is rolled. Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
I was in a tire shop a couple weeks ago. There was a brand new Shelby GT Mustang (SWEEEEEEET ride). The owner special ordered 2 tires for the rear; I think they were like the ones in your picture. The tire shop said the tires will NOT spin. The tire shop advised the owner not to buy the tires. They told the man your car's transmission and rear end are not designed for these tires. Told him your tranny and rear end are designed for some spinning; and, if you get on the gas hard repeatedly you will tear up your tranny or rear end. The guy bought the tires regardless.

My question is: Do you know if there is any truth to what the tire shop told the customer?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning GTG fans, going to be a beautiful day, as the song goes, Sunny and 75.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth: Orange saw alert. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4451371785.html
> 
> The 55cc x 18" Craftsman left here last evening.....................................Yeah!
> When I run it, I kept comparing it to a Mac 10-10 or Homie 360 and it came up short. It needed a carb. makeover and a muff. mod..


ts been gone a about 3 weeks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin' all...


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> I was in a tire shop a couple weeks ago. There was a brand new Shelby GT Mustang (SWEEEEEEET ride). The owner special ordered 2 tires for the rear; I think they were like the ones in your picture. The tire shop said the tires will NOT spin. The tire shop advised the owner not to buy the tires. They told the man your car's transmission and rear end are not designed for these tires. Told him your tranny and rear end are designed for some spinning; and, if you get on the gas hard repeatedly you will tear up your tranny or rear end. The guy bought the tires regardless.
> 
> My question is: Do you know if there is any truth to what the tire shop told the customer?



Possible. I know they've found out that the Z28 tires can spin on the rims under aggressive acceleration AND braking. The pads on those carbon ceramic rotors can make the car pull -1.5 G's on braking. 

I remember disabling the ABS on a first generation ZR-1 during diagnosis and I thought my ears were going to touch in front of my nose when I cinched her down. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

On that note imagine what a super stock pulling tractor would do to itself if it hooked up. I'm tot talking the speed either!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> ts been gone a about 3 weeks.



Burns my biscuit people don't take down their adds.

Jim and I are enjoying a super fine day today, Hope the rest of you are also.


----------



## Hedgerow

I dig pullin' tractors...
Always have...
That reminds me....


----------



## 67L36Driver

My favorite racin' you turn left at the end of the straight.




Jeeze that was a long time ago...................................


----------



## sunfish

Morning Folks!

Fighting a nasty cold, first in Years! Out of town last week, out of commission this week. Not getting much done...


----------



## workshop

Good noon, everybody. 4 more hours of work then free for the weekend. 
Or rather just change job responsibilities, got to finish painting the deck before the rains come back.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Morning Folks!
> 
> Fighting a nasty cold, first in Years! Out of town last week, out of commission this week. Not getting much done...


You ever get any catfish caught?


----------



## Homelite410

here's what I'm doing today


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You ever get any catfish caught?


Caught 450 ponds of catfish at Reelfoot lake end of April. None since, couple very good bluegill trips though. 

Ya'll been fishin much?


----------



## Homelite410

Trade fish for bar adapters??


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> here's what I'm doing today



Not working on the clock today?


----------



## Homelite410

Off @10:30 on Fridays with no ot.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Caught 450 ponds of catfish at Reelfoot lake end of April. None since, couple very good bluegill trips though.
> 
> Ya'll been fishin much?


Levi got some from the pond down the road...
Other than that?
Nada...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> here's what I'm doing today


I used mine the other day!!
Worked good!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good after noon Gentlemen.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a beautiful day here in Kansas.


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Trade fish for bar adapters??


Thanks, but I've never needed a bar adapter?


----------



## thinkrtinker

good morning chainsawers
off to the woods this am


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning firewood stackers.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Top of the morning to all.

Doug, have you & Stew be able to work on building an out feed table for his splitter yet?


----------



## sam-tip

Not yet. Built a receiver hitch for his mini last weekend. Yesterday worked on his wood chipper. Stuart (Stu) wants to get it done. Other things keep getting priority since he already has this years wood put up. I need to pick up more steel but been out of town most of this week.

It is a really nice morning here. 59 and a nice breeze. But going to storm tonight. Got one cord stacked so far this morning. Off for the second cord.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, still on my first cup of coffee so I'm moving kind of slow yet.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Jim. 

I'm off to continue putting in main utilities at a salvage yard. This will continue to eat up several more Fridays & Saturdays. The yard is so packed, half the time is spent shifting things out of the way so I can work.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all gonna cut today but I don't know if I can coax the ignition system on the k181 on my splitter to run....

I got the portable fan done tho.












Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Homelite410

Evening slackers.


----------



## cobey

hey Mike


----------



## Homelite410

I was busy too!





Drooled at wal mart too.





Big thank you to Mark, Ron, and Jess for helping me finish my load tonight!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Evening slackers.



Just back from "slackin" in a load of oak. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

I been weed whackin the garden... 
When the monsoons set in, wasn't anything to do but watch the weeds grow...
So I just weed eater'd the thing and packed it all with straw...

Then split a load of hackberry..
Sarahdodgegeek will be stopping by tomorrow...


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody.


----------



## Oliver1655

My summer is so packed I probably won't have any real saw or splitting time until September.

BIL went to a swap meet yesterday & told me there was a Stihl 075 with a 28" bar in very good shape there for $500. As tempting as it was, I'm holding out for large saw that when it is in milling mode can have the fuel & oil filled without having to turn it over. A longer bar would have been better. (I did tell him to offer $300 & if he countered with $350 to get it. Alas he would only drop to $450.) 

Carl if you would check back with the small engine shop & see if the 3120 was ever picked up, I would appreciate it. If it is still there & he is tired of waiting, I have the cash in hand. Thanks!


----------



## Homelite410

Interest you in an 051 john? Neighbor lady has one to sell.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> My summer is so packed I probably won't have any real saw or splitting time until September.
> 
> BIL went to a swap meet yesterday & told me there was a Stihl 075 with a 28" bar in very good shape there for $500. As tempting as it was, I'm holding out for large saw that when it is in milling mode can have the fuel & oil filled without having to turn it over. A longer bar would have been better. (I did tell him to offer $300 & if he countered with $350 to get it. Alas he would only drop to $450.)
> 
> Carl if you would check back with the small engine shop & see if the 3120 was ever picked up, I would appreciate it. If it is still there & he is tired of waiting, I have the cash in hand. Thanks!


Even though the 075/076 would fit in with your others, they would be a poor choice for real milling.. And unless minty, they ain't worth much... You really want a 90+ cc modern saw you can get parts for and have a good air filter system...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Kenneth...
If you're bored tomorrow afternoon, I got 2 briskets on the smoker...
Just sayin...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Kenneth...
> If you're bored tomorrow afternoon, I got 2 briskets on the smoker...
> Just sayin...



I guess the rest of us are just chopped liver...You gonna eat one whole brisket and Kenneth the other? You 2 do look like a couple linemen in the NFL or maybe a couple vikings


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I guess the rest of us are just chopped liver...You gonna eat one whole brisket and Kenneth the other? You 2 do look like a couple linemen in the NFL or maybe a couple vikings


You all know there's an open door up here... A mini Gtg is only a couple short member road trips away, on any given Sunday!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

I even got a few logs laying around...

Always be prepared...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Kenneth...
> If you're bored tomorrow afternoon, I got 2 briskets on the smoker...
> Just sayin...




Really Love to but I won't leave till late. thanks for the thought. 



Hinerman said:


> I guess the rest of us are just chopped liver...You gonna eat one whole brisket and Kenneth the other? You 2 do look like a couple linemen in the NFL or maybe a couple vikings



Never been called a Viking.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows Lisa's leg?


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Never been called a Viking.



I just got back from "How to Train Your Dragon 2" with the kids so I have Viking on the brain....What do you all think? Yes, no, maybe????


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows Lisa's leg?



What happened? Did I miss a post?


----------



## cobey

Matt tell her hey from me and Tabby


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> What happened? Did I miss a post?


No.. 
Long story...
She's gonna be crunching around for a while. She broke a bone in her lower leg when she fell out of the chicken coop a couple weeks ago..


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I just got back from "How to Train Your Dragon 2" with the kids so I have Viking on the brain....What do you all think? Yes, no, maybe????
> 
> View attachment 355063
> 
> 
> View attachment 355062


Close...
We need to get Kenneth a hat with horns...


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## thinkrtinker

Man those look good
Hope Lisa's leg is better soon!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> No..
> Long story...
> She's gonna be crunching around for a while. She broke a bone in her lower leg when she fell out of the chicken coop a couple weeks ago..



BTDT about 10 years ago courtesy of an monster elm tree that took a wrong twist while limbing it on the ground. Hope she doesn't have any pain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> BTDT about 10 years ago courtesy of an monster elm tree that took a wrong twist while limbing it on the ground. Hope she doesn't have any pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


??????????????????BTDT Sorry just a old viking w/o a hat w horns.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning everyone. 

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, overcast, rainy and windy here this morning. Went and checked out the weekly auction yesterday, no joy. They had four saws, 3 plastic poulans and a plastic mac, nothing of interest to me. Hope everyone has a good Fathers Day.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> No..
> Long story...
> She's gonna be crunching around for a while. She broke a bone in her lower leg when she fell out of the chicken coop a couple weeks ago..



Hope it heals properly and she is 100%. 

My mouth is watering after seeing those briskets. What kind of wood you smoking them with?


----------



## Hinerman

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, overcast, rainy and windy here this morning. Went and checked out the weekly auction yesterday, no joy. They had four saws, 3 plastic poulans and a plastic mac, nothing of interest to me. Hope everyone has a good Fathers Day.



Thanks for reminding me. Happy Fathers Day to all of you. God Bless


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How much rain did you get jim we got about 1 1 / 2. Hope everyone has a great Father's day


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm enjoying watching my son take care of his 19 month old toddler. Little turkey is into everything.

Revenge is sweet..................................................

Michael, at that age, walked accross a relief map of Nebraska at the visitor welcome center in Omaha. We only turned our back for a moment.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How much rain did you get jim we got about 1 1 / 2. Hope everyone has a great Father's day


 I don't know, rain gauge broke and haven't replaced it yet. That has been on the list for a year and I keep forgetting it. CRS


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt how did the Brisket turn out. Did you use pecan????opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## workshop

opcorn:


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lord help me, I got another J-Red 670 in the pipeline. Kind of like potato chips.............................

Gurantee I check the main bearings first.


----------



## Homelite410

Last time I was out I lost the coil on the lickity log splitter I bought. Found a new one @110.00........ So I had some stuff lying around and came up with this. 

Battery box, toggle switch, old 12v coil, ballast resistor, and a little ingenuity, I made it run for a total investment of just my time.

I was fortunate the old K181 had points so all I needed was power and a coil. I know it won't self charge but, I will wear out before the battery dies!











Even might mount this super quiet muffler on too!





I will brace it of course! Muffler is off a farmall A tractor.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Hope it heals properly and she is 100%.
> 
> My mouth is watering after seeing those briskets. What kind of wood you smoking them with?


Hickory!!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Hickory!!



Good stuff. A friend of mine has a BBQ restaurant. He cooks with green Hickory only; no gas and no electric. Another friend does the BBQ competition circuit. He uses pecan. He tells me nobody cooks with hickory at competition.

How did yours turn out? I tried smoking meat a few years ago. It did not turn out too well. I don't have the patience.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good job Mike! As long as it has points and condensor most any coil will get it fire.


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks Carl, gotta do with what ya got most times when your on a budget! Took all of an hour to do and it runs fantastic! Its just like in a tractor with battery ignition.


----------



## cobey

like!!


----------



## cobey

we had baptisms at church today..... it was a good day the Lord has truly done great things in our church 
bonus... got hotdogs and hamburgers three times this weekend


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning every one .


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gents!


----------



## Oliver1655

Yup it sure is morning. 

As much as the rain is appreciated, a week or two of dry days to get the hay put up would also be appreciated.


----------



## 67L36Driver

When I was about a 12 y.o., we drug a Wizzer motorbike home from grandpa's shop. It wouldn't run due to the failed magneto. Dad hooked up a car coil and battery to it and got it running.

Sadly, we returned it to grandpa as Dad didn't want me on a dangerous motorcycle.................................Missed my chance to be a biker.

*Jim:* Get the Wards 5.0?


----------



## diggers_dad

Homelite410 said:


> Last time I was out I lost the coil on the lickity log splitter I bought. Found a new one @110.00........ So I had some stuff lying around and came up with this.
> 
> Battery box, toggle switch, old 12v coil, ballast resistor, and a little ingenuity, I made it run for a total investment of just my time.
> 
> I was fortunate the old K181 had points so all I needed was power and a coil. I know it won't self charge but, I will wear out before the battery dies!



That is top-notch! Much better than some of the hack jobs I do to get equipment running again. Nice work indeed. I'll be filing that information away for future reference.

Morning all!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Got an answer from seller about the Wards 5.0".

Q: Why have you relisted? The original auction looked to be completed.
A: This is a *different saw shorter bar* and has compression release just that oiler doesn't work.Thanks for looking 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-wards-c...216813928?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item4621ebd368


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Good stuff. A friend of mine has a BBQ restaurant. He cooks with green Hickory only; no gas and no electric. Another friend does the BBQ competition circuit. He uses pecan. He tells me nobody cooks with hickory at competition.
> 
> How did yours turn out? I tried smoking meat a few years ago. It did not turn out too well. I don't have the patience.


It was fantastic...
I've used Pecan, Oak, Maple,Hickory, Mesquite, Hedge, Cherry, and Apple...
They'll all work, but some have to be good and dry. Also helps to knock the bark off..


----------



## Homelite410

Bark = bitter


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Bark = bitter


Interesting, I did not know that. 
Howdy everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Bark = bitter


Some old timers referred to it as "Sour"...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: The Wright C-70 has turned into a dog fight. I may not be able to afford it.

Missouri is draggin' its feet on our tax refund.....................................Pot Likkers!


----------



## sawnami

Split about a cord of oak this morning. Started at 6:30. My neighbors love me. 

Had a counter top to cut up in pieces to get into the trash container. Looked around for an old dog to use to cut it up and the PL-4 was closest to me. Fired up on one pull and away we went cutting through that garbage. Didn't hit too many nails. Might make me a good stumpin'/trenching saw. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: The Wright C-70 has turned into a dog fight. I may not be able to afford it.
> 
> Missouri is draggin' its feet on our tax refund.....................................Pot Likkers!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


>



U R A Pot Likker!


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


>


 I want two of those, one in the gear drive model like cbfarmall has.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> U R A Pot Likker!



I'll force you to run it at the next GTG that we're at together.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> I want two of those, one in the gear drive model like cbfarmall has.



Yep I'd have better luck findin' hen's teeth.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anyone who can find a Homie XL-12 gear drive just dupmped on him can come up with a Wright gear drive. Just give him a little time.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Anyone who can find a Homie XL-12 gear drive just dupmped on him can come up with a Wright gear drive. Just give him a little time.



I forgot about that. You've got a point there Carl. Next thing he'll come up with a diesel saw like I've wanted.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening gentle man.


----------



## cobey

a diesel saw that sits on a funny fuel bottle that looks like a spaceship?


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like I'm in need of a coil for the 028..
It just stopped running today after I got the 3/8 set up on it... I can make it idle, but throttling up is out of the question..
Still has 190lbs of comp..
Really weird..
I may have a look at the key way on the flywheel.. See if I sheared it...
But that spark looks weak and yellow...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like I'm in need of a coil for the 028..
> It just stopped running today after I got the 3/8 set up on it... I can make it idle, but throttling up is out of the question..
> Still has 190lbs of comp..
> Really weird..
> I may have a look at the key way on the flywheel.. See if I sheared it...
> But that spark looks weak and yellow...


 I know a guy who might have 1 or 5 if you find you need one. The 024 and 026 coils will work if you use the longer plug wire.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> I forgot about that. You've got a point there Carl. Next thing he'll come up with a diesel saw like I've wanted.


 What did the Wright C70 bring, I didn't find it in the completed listings?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like I'm in need of a coil for the 028..
> It just stopped running today after I got the 3/8 set up on it... I can make it idle, but throttling up is out of the question..
> Still has 190lbs of comp..
> Really weird..
> I may have a look at the key way on the flywheel.. See if I sheared it...
> But that spark looks weak and yellow...


 would the spark be weak and not throttle up if it was retarded? wouldnt the spark be the same? just wondering...learning


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> would the spark be weak and not throttle up if it was retarded? wouldnt the spark be the same? just wondering...learning


It should be, yes...
But before replacing a part, I'll check all possible issues... Had the key not been thinned and the timing advanced, I wouldn't even consider the flywheel an option.....
But.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> What did the Wright C70 bring, I didn't find it in the completed listings?



$233.50 plus shipping. About fifty bux past my monthly allowence.

I'll have to nurse my wounds with the Jonsered 670. 

But, there is a Solo 640 that looks yummy............................................... Red/white like a kitched appliance from the '50's.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It should be, yes...
> But before replacing a part, I'll check all possible issues... Had the key not been thinned and the timing advanced, I wouldn't even consider the flywheel an option.....
> But.....


 they make loctite for rotational forces, I wonder if it would help on a flywheel with a thinned key for extra insurance?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Observation: The electronic/solid state ignitions don't make good spark at cranking speed like the old magneto/points system. I've driven some with my 1/2" drill motor rated at 300 rpm and can barely detect a spark. And, you must have the plug firmly grounded as in Vice Grips. Turn out the room lights.


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, pawn shop in DSM has a c50 wright that runs if ya like. Nice shape too


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, pawn shop in DSM has a c50 wright that runs if ya like. Nice shape too



May I inquire as to askin' price?

It be a smallish one but..............................

Ga'night fellas....................


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, y'all see This history maker?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas, y'all see This history maker?



No where was it.

Good morning Mike



......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just saw the news Nebraska. WOW.


----------



## Homelite410

Ikr


----------



## Oliver1655

I have to say I hope to never see one in person. You can just imagine the devastation it left behind.

And a GREAT morning to all!


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> $233.50 plus shipping. About fifty bux past my monthly allowence.
> 
> I'll have to nurse my wounds with the Jonsered 670.
> 
> But, there is a Solo 640 that looks yummy............................................... Red/white like a kitched appliance from the '50's.



Looked pretty "iffy" for the price. Especially if it had been run on that half of an air filter. If the chip shield under the clutch doesn't fit perfectly, the carb box gets packed with chips and debris. If the filter doesn't fit tight, the piston gets a bath of junk. I've got another C-70 hanging in the goat barn to prove it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> they make loctite for rotational forces, I wonder if it would help on a flywheel with a thinned key for extra insurance?



Loctite 648

You have to heat it to get it to break loose. It's used to lock the generator rotor to the tapered shaft on our bikes and If you don't use it, it's a guarantee that you'll shear the key on the shaft. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, just heard on the radio that there were two deaths with those twisters, one was a five year old.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good day and be safe..


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Looked pretty "iffy" for the price. Especially if it had been run on that half of an air filter. If the chip shield under the clutch doesn't fit perfectly, the carb box gets packed with chips and debris. If the filter doesn't fit tight, the piston gets a bath of junk. I've got another C-70 hanging in the goat barn to prove it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



How bad is the 'goat barn' Wright? 

Keep in mind that Bishops in Perry, Ks. was a Wright dealer back in the day. And, they have a huge pile of saw carcasses.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> How bad is the 'goat barn' Wright?
> 
> Keep in mind that Bishops in Perry, Ks. was a Wright dealer back in the day. And, they have a huge pile of saw carcasses.



Bad. The piston is welded to the cylinder. I sheared the flywheel key or maybe worse trying to get it to break loose. It never budged. Thought about throwing it in the bottom of one of the parts cleaning vats at work and forgetting about it for a few months. It would probably come out bright paintless magnesium and still be locked up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

Lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> How bad is the 'goat barn' Wright?
> 
> Keep in mind that Bishops in Perry, Ks. was a Wright dealer back in the day. And, they have a huge pile of saw carcasses.


 
Shush


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Observation: The electronic/solid state ignitions don't make good spark at cranking speed like the old magneto/points system. I've driven some with my 1/2" drill motor rated at 300 rpm and can barely detect a spark. And, you must have the plug firmly grounded as in Vice Grips. Turn out the room lights.


Correct.. I have spark... It's just at the wrong time!!!
Key is sheared... I'll advance a half key width and use the impact driver on it tonight...
Ordering a 7 degree offset key today..
But boy did that saw haul the mail with 3/8 chain!!!
Until it ceased running at all..


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, pawn shop in DSM has a c50 wright that runs if ya like. Nice shape too



I like the odd looks of those C-50's. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> I like the odd looks of those C-50's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


me too but I didn't have the coin to get it!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Someone jacked one of our 250's that was setup with our dime tip caving bar out of the back of our truck a couple weeks ago so our sponsor in joplin hooked us up with this yesterday.





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

A couple of our new ones!














Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Someone jacked one of our 250's that was setup with our dime tip caving bar out of the back of our truck a couple weeks ago so our sponsor in joplin hooked us up with this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Got a serial number just in case?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Nope it was pieced together from a couple of saws anyway. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

I probably have enough parts to build about 4 more but not the time lol!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Went to start the vet as it has been sitting a long spell. No joy. Float stuck in the carb., making him old 'face full'.

Let him set overnight and maybe the fuel in there noe will soften things up.

Q-Jet clone by Edelbrock.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Someone jacked one of our 250's that was setup with our dime tip caving bar out of the back of our truck a couple weeks ago so our sponsor in joplin hooked us up with this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


 cool!!! glad you got the bigger saw! hows it run?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Went to start the vet as it has been sitting a long spell. No joy. Float stuck in the carb., making him old 'face full'.
> 
> Let him set overnight and maybe the fuel in there noe will soften things up.
> 
> Q-Jet clone by Edelbrock.


 did you try to tap on the carb inlet with a plastic hammer.. gentely, some times on Q jets and clones that will knock float / needel and seat loose


----------



## Hedgerow

028 is fixed...
Sheared key..
Impact wrench took care of it...
Cuts like a Stihl now...
/-:


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> cool!!! glad you got the bigger saw! hows it run?


I haven't ran it myself. Darick says it has nice av and feels smooth and well balanced. Not as powerful as our normal MM 250's that we are used to. But I will fix that soon enough! Lol!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh....................be a lot better if the USPS would at least scan the package containing a tiny Poulan in their system. Saw was shipped from Vermont and then shows up in California. Nothing since the 15th.

Jim: We need to take pictures of the XL-15.........................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> did you try to tap on the carb inlet with a plastic hammer.. gentely, some times on Q jets and clones that will knock float / needel and seat loose



That's on the list of 'to do' before removal and cleaning.

Rule #1 on a vet is to have a fire extinguiser ready when working on the fuel system. With a 'cake mix body' they can burn to the bare chassis in a hurry.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellers! Might b e a wee active day for me today looking at the radar! 

Wky is set for sept 27 I see.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> 028 is fixed...
> Sheared key..
> Impact wrench took care of it...
> *Cuts like a Stihl now...*
> /-:


Got a chuckle from that Matt. Thanks!


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody. Got off work yesterday and bucked some logs/limbs I got for free from a tree service. This heat and humidity takes it out of me. I was roached after about 1.5-2 hours. Anybody else have this problem? I sweat like a hog---looks like I jumped in a pool with my clothes on.


----------



## Oliver1655

Do you have a good shade tree to work under?

I do fairly well in the heat, but have to wear a long sleeve t-shirt under my uniform to keep warm at work. They like to keep the AC at 73°F. BURR...!!!


----------



## sunfish

I keep the AC down close to 70-72 in the shop all summer. I don't like the heat!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning everybody. Got off work yesterday and bucked some logs/limbs I got for free from a tree service. This heat and humidity takes it out of me. I was roached after about 1.5-2 hours. Anybody else have this problem? I sweat like a hog---looks like I jumped in a pool with my clothes on.


you need this


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning everybody. Got off work yesterday and bucked some logs/limbs I got for free from a tree service. This heat and humidity takes it out of me. I was roached after about 1.5-2 hours. Anybody else have this problem? I sweat like a hog---looks like I jumped in a pool with my clothes on.


Yup...
2 hours of profuse sweating will pretty much drain you...
Then it takes about 4 or 5 hours to re-fill...


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Do you have a good shade tree to work under?
> 
> I do fairly well in the heat, but have to wear a long sleeve t-shirt under my uniform to keep warm at work. They like to keep the AC at 73°F. BURR...!!!


 
Not at my woodlot



Homelite410 said:


> you need this


 
That would be nice. I may check around to see what I can come up with. My dad has had a couple industrial fans/water coolers he made out of scrap before. I always thought he was crazy for making that stuff. Who is the fool now? I can see the smile on his face when I ask him if he still has one or if he thinks he can make me one.


----------



## Homelite410

I'll make you a tentioner


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I'll make you a tentioner



Or a snubber from a smooth piece of steel mounted on a stob. Mount it so the backside of the belt has limited travel.


----------



## Oliver1655

I just have a mount mounted to the fan it's self that is hinged & the weight of the motor provides the tension. If you do the same thing with the engine, a steel rod welded to the side of a piece of 1/4" steel plate, you will be able to quickly move the engine from one piece of equipment to another in just a minute or two. I will try to remember to take a picture of one tonight. Simple but effective. I picked up the idea from the local Amish.


----------



## Homelite410

Watch the oil being away from the big end of the rod for lube. Keep gas engine as flat as you can.....


----------



## Oliver1655

There is enough oil sloshing from engine vibration & the oil slinger inside they do fine. The Amish have been using engines in this manner for years, maybe more years than I have been living. Wait a moment, I don't know if the engines have been around that long.


----------



## Homelite410

I tipped my Honda and my oil sensor shut it off..... 

Just saying.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Old Blue' is a runner. Float needle was hangin' up so put a used one in I had in a used up kit. 

Now if we can find where the brake fluid went out of the rear resvoir and replace the pregnant top radiator holse we can go mobileing. Cars can turn to crap just sitting.


----------



## workshop

If it has power brakes the fluid from the rear reservoir can drain into the power booster, eventually causing it to fail. Its possible for the fluid to get into the valve inside the power booster, causing it to get sticky. Overly sensitive brake pedal or a hard pedal can be simptoms. If no power brakes, pull the carpet back from the inside of the firewall and look at the master cylinder rod for fluid running down and under the carpet. There may be a rubber boot covering the back of it where the rod goes into the cylinder, pull that back and look for fluid. In either case, you may need a new master cylinder.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning everybody. Got off work yesterday and bucked some logs/limbs I got for free from a tree service. This heat and humidity takes it out of me. I was roached after about 1.5-2 hours. Anybody else have this problem? I sweat like a hog---looks like I jumped in a pool with my clothes on.


I have the same problem. I'll soak my clothes in no time. That's why I don't cut in the summertime. I'd rather it be -10 degrees outside. Then its comfortable.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Old Blue' was just a ten year old vet when I bought him in October of '76. Not much on him we havn't had apart and back together. 

Fixed (non floating) four wheel calipers are famous for either leaking fluid or sucking air in (!).


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Evening folks.


----------



## Homelite410

Good evening gentlemen


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> 'Old Blue' was just a ten year old vet when I bought him in October of '76. Not much on him we havn't had apart and back together.
> 
> Fixed (non floating) four wheel calipers are famous for either leaking fluid or sucking air in (!).


Yep, also famous for rusting internally. That's why there are companies making calipers with stainless steel sleeve inserts in the piston bores.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Yep, also famous for rusting internally. That's why there are companies making calipers with stainless steel sleeve inserts in the piston bores.



One of the very first upgrades I did. Local tire shop ran a special.

Yup, they will suck air due to runout. Several times I drove St. Joseph to St. Louis only to find my pedel go to the floor on the off ramp to hwy 40 in St. Charles county.


----------



## cobey

gonna try to get some quality time soon off the clock at work to make more wedges got some 1" and 3/4 plastic.
gonna have a few to give away at ft scott and matts GTG hopefully


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all! It's nice outside this am but alas, more rain coming around noon time.

Got a chance to work on the land drag some yesterday evening. Plan to post some photos this evening. Lots of drilling!!! Drilling will have eaten up over 3 hours alone by the time I am done. Going through 3/4" thick angle iron: 30 holes which need 3 passes each to make the 5/8" holes needed for mounting the cutting edges. Then there were the other holes most of them through 3/8" thick steel, 36 of them. I am making the height of the cutting edges adjustable & the mount for the top link of the 3 point hitch mount pivots so it can follow the ground contour better. Where is a magnetic drill when I need one! There is definitely one in my future!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning John. couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas. Churfering grandkids again today. Tomorrow we 'get out of Dodge'. 

Mighty Mite Bantam in Olathe to check out.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning to all of you
75 degrees and 98 percent humid
gonna be warm today


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all...


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thinkrtinker said:


> Morning to all of you
> 75 degrees and 98 percent humid
> gonna be warm today


 
Need a dislike button for the humidity.


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Need a dislike button for the humidity.



you get totally soaked in fifteen minutes
then it is up to you to move fast enough to create a breeze


----------



## Homelite410

4 of these keep us a dry 73 in our shop!


----------



## thinkrtinker

AC is not optional down here------required
Have two five tons cooling 2400 square
68° is doable at 98° outside but it's gonna cost ya!


----------



## sam-tip

68 is better than 73. My shop is set at 68 when turned on. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Late morning check in, it's raining pretty good here right now, that blows any outside work for now.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> 4 of these keep us a dry 73 in our shop!



Does the smoke eater really work?


----------



## Oliver1655

68°, where is my jacket, I get cold with the thermostat set at 73°! During the summer I spend a lot of time working outside & can adjust to the heat. But a shade tree, open shop & fan are appreciated.


----------



## Homelite410

thinkrtinker said:


> Does the smoke eater really work?


yes actually we have good luck with them most times. there are like 15 of them in the shop.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> yes actually we have good luck with them most times. there are like 15 of them in the shop.


how often is maintenance required or do they have a PM schedule?


----------



## Homelite410

thinkrtinker said:


> how often is maintenance required or do they have a PM schedule?


every 6 months. we have a high oil content in out shop atmosphere.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Late morning check in, it's raining pretty good here right now, that blows any outside work for now.



The rain started me cleaning three years of dust off the vet. Washed him and the garage floor. Mother was complainin' about the dirt tracked in.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening gents..


----------



## teacherman

sam-tip said:


> 68 is better than 73. My shop is set at 68 when turned on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


I keep the house at 78 with ceiling fans going. 

Today was a big day for me. I started three saws I'd not run in years. 044, 056 Mag 2, and 032 AV electronic. Was good to get back into it. I think I'll sell the 032; it's cherry, almost like new. All three of the saws ran great!
I needed some saw time, since I am the primary caregiver all week for our 4 month old boy, so I can't count on accomplishing anything in a given day.

Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Oliver1655

Started the land plane. First a basic layout: The triangle in the lower right end of the 12" channel iron will be cut out & a piece of 3/8" x 3" wide plate will be bent to cap the ends. There will be an open area in the loop where a chain can be fastened to so it can be drug without it being connected to the 3 pt hitch. There will be 2 cutting edges which will be welded to a pair of 3/8" x 6" plates to allow the cutting depth to be adjustable.




The 2 skids were laid side by side to mark them in a mirror image.




Here the skids are ready for the center section. There is a 1/2" space behind the plates with the 5 holes to cradle the end plates for the center section. Towards the rear is a hole for the 7/8" pivot bolt.



I used a press I built around 18 years ago to bend the 3/8" x 3" wide plate. It has a 20 ton air over hydraulic jack.


There is a winch on the left side to adjust the height of the bed which is made from 10" triple weight channel iron.




I clamped the 3/8" x 6" plates to a larger pieces of steel to help control warp-age & to act like a heat sink. (3/4" thick 4 x 8" angle iron.) It is the same size as the two pieces of angle iron being welded to the plate. The 3 points of the angle iron were tack welded then I just ran one bead up each side. After both ends of both angle irons were welded I turned it over & welded the bottoms. There wasn't any notable warping.



Here the center section has been installed & pinned in the up position. I then placed pieces of steel plate under the skids/angle irons to rest the cutting edge on to mark the mounting holes for the cutting edges. This way in the up position the cutting edge is even with the bottom of the skids. The cutting edges I have on hand did not have the mounting holes centered which made them too high for the second cutter so I used a length of plate for the secondary cutting edge & can replace it down the road when needed. 




I used a transfer punch to mark the center of the holes. They come in 1/16" increments to help with accuracy.



Now the width is set, I welded a piece of 1/4" x 4" square tubing across the front of the skids to mount the 3 pt hitch on and take the stress off the side plates of the center section. I will be welding a length of 3" channel iron across the back later. The center post is hinged & will have 2 chains going back to a center cross tubing. This will prevent stress on the hitch if you go through a dip. It is hard to see but the center upright tube is sandwiched by a pair of 3/8" x 3" wide plates to fasten the center link of the 3 pt hitch to & the chains on the back side.

I have a 1/2" thick length of 8" x 8" angle iron with a cutting edge bolted to it that will go across the back. It will be hinged at the top to where it will swing backwards & up but if you push the back against dirt the blade will rest on the 3" channel iron allowing you to push dirt with it.

- This is where I am at. I will be adding channels under the cross tubing for loader forks.

- I hope to have it finished by tomorrow evening.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Quite a project


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gentlemen! Time for some good strong coffee! How is Dan doing haven't heard from him in a while?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas.

Two saws should hit my porch today. A J-red 670 and a little Poulan 20. That and a road trip to Olathe, KS for a Mighty Mite Bantam.

Mo. Jim: Have I got a deal for you. Wife & daughter talked me into a new Iphone 5 and that renders my Iphone 4 surplus. How about you can borrow the #4 for a digital camera? It will hold upwards of 300 pictures I'm told. Also edits pictures. Download using the charger cord and USB port.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Two saws should hit my porch today. A J-red 670 and a little Poulan 20. That and a road trip to Olathe, KS for a Mighty Mite Bantam.
> 
> Mo. Jim: Have I got a deal for you. Wife & daughter talked me into a new Iphone 5 and that renders my Iphone 4 surplus. How about you can borrow the #4 for a digital camera? It will hold upwards of 300 pictures I'm told. Also edits pictures. Download using the charger cord and USB port.


Just hook that phone up n well get ole Jim off of dial up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Just hook that phone up n well get ole Jim off of dial up.



Well, granddaughter (8) has been callin' dibbs on it from the get go and I been holdin' her off by pointing out it only has solitaire for games. Hence, the loan offer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning gentlemen! Time for some good strong coffee! How is Dan doing haven't heard from him in a while?


If you mean the one refered to as R Value the last time I talked to him he was doing good .


----------



## Homelite410

Yes r value. He no more post here?


----------



## teacherman

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning gentlemen! Time for some good strong coffee! How is Dan doing haven't heard from him in a while?


Just starting my first of three cups. I'm thinking of starting to put one of the other 056s back together today, but first my assignment is to REMOVE FROM THE PREMISES the tools and materials from little projects like fixing up Emerson's bedroom. One of the saws was in a box all apart, yet it has a nicer case than one i bought running and paid too much for. So, I might try to learn to split cases and all that crap, and make a restored one. I bought seals for it years ago, and they should be around somewhere.

My wife and I would like to come to a GTG sometime. As long as there is a place somewhat away from the loud cutting, Emerson should be OK. We gotta start living again!


----------



## cobey

teacherman said:


> Just starting my first of three cups. I'm thinking of starting to put one of the other 056s back together today, but first my assignment is to REMOVE FROM THE PREMISES the tools and materials from little projects like fixing up Emerson's bedroom. One of the saws was in a box all apart, yet it has a nicer case than one i bought running and paid too much for. So, I might try to learn to split cases and all that crap, and make a restored one. I bought seals for it years ago, and they should be around somewhere.
> 
> My wife and I would like to come to a GTG sometime. As long as there is a place somewhat away from the loud cutting, Emerson should be OK. We gotta start living again!


 ft scott on the 27th....... Matts in november


----------



## cobey

good morning guys  my bday today im 43 or 44 i forgot again. yesterday somehow
i mowed the foot off my extention ladder with the beater mower in tall grass off today so gonna
go make a wedge or two. have a great day all !


----------



## 67L36Driver

The new Iphone 5 responds to voice commands! Yikes! Like 'call Mo.Jim' and then dials him up. And, 'find 1702 south twenty second saint joseph missouri' and then the GPS jumps to attention.

Next app I could really use is 'cut the grass'................................................


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Happy 42nd, 43rd, 44th, or 19th birthday Cobey.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Next app I could really use is 'cut the grass'................................................


 
And "stack the wood"


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> And "stack the wood"


I have that app...

It's not siri though..

It's Levi 1.0


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> The new Iphone 5 responds to voice commands! Yikes! Like 'call Mo.Jim' and then dials him up. And, 'find 1702 south twenty second saint joseph missouri' and then the GPS jumps to attention.
> 
> Next app I could really use is 'cut the grass'................................................


my moto x has the same feature! I love it.

on a side note the wky gtg is also the 27th of Sept.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, the sweats been rolling, had to come in for some more ice water.
Happy birthday Cobey.


----------



## cobey

thanks guys ...... I added it up im 43  
anyone know of a good priced 24" small mount husky bar ko95 3/8 .050 gauge


----------



## workshop

Happy birthday, buddy. You're the best. (Did you put on your birthday suit for all to see?).


----------



## cobey

NO ONE wants to see that!!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Happy Birthday Cobey.


----------



## cobey

thanks Kenneth


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Happy Birthday Cobey.


 Evening Kenneth, did you get that wood hauled today?


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> NO ONE wants to see that!!!!!!!



Amen,,,,thank you. What was Steve thinking? Nevermind, no need to answer...


----------



## cobey

he he i fixed the ladder today, made wedges,sharpend a work chain
took the dogs to the vet and spent $100 bucks.. ugh, thanks for b day
wishes all


----------



## old cookie

Happy Birthday Coby.If I knew it was your birthday my wife and I would have taken you to Chicken Marys last night.O well maybe nest year.


----------



## cobey

that would be cool, give me a yell sometime when you are going for chicken and we will try to meet you


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, another happy B-Day bud.

My 'puter shot craps. Now I have to use Blondie's. Ugh!

Rained saws today. Mighty Mite from Olathe, Ks., a tiny Poulan 20(?) and the J-Red 670 off evilbay.

Mighty Mite is sweet.


----------



## old cookie

Coby sounds good we will have to do that.I was thinking I never knew a preacher that doesn't like fried chicken.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Coby sounds good we will have to do that.I was thinking I never knew a preacher that doesn't like fried chicken.


Truth...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Kenneth, did you get that wood hauled today?



Jim It was a little on the hot and humid side by the time i got around to it. And there was still standing water in a few places.



old cookie said:


> Coby sounds good we will have to do that.I was thinking I never knew a preacher that doesn't like fried chicken.




Heck I know a sinner or two that like dead yard bird.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> good morning guys  my bday today im 43 or 44 i forgot again. yesterday somehow
> i mowed the foot off my extention ladder with the beater mower in tall grass off today so gonna
> go make a wedge or two. have a great day all !



A late happy birthday to you Cobey! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Gents, had a little shower earlier, didn't amount to much. Chances of rain through the weekend and Monday, good skeeter breeding weather. I hope the cloud cover sticks around all day, might keep the temps under 90. The lights just flickered and I had to reboot the computer, battery backup quit working and I haven't replaced it yet. Everyone work and play safe today and keep those vehicles shiny side up.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Gents, had a little shower earlier, didn't amount to much. Chances of rain through the weekend and Monday, good skeeter breeding weather. I hope the cloud cover sticks around all day, might keep the temps under 90. The lights just flickered and I had to reboot the computer, battery backup quit working and I haven't replaced it yet. Everyone work and play safe today and keep those vehicles shiny side up.


 those big black skeeters have been pretty bad around here! trying to work and them bite you ....kinda sucky


----------



## diggers_dad

old cookie said:


> Coby sounds good we will have to do that.I was thinking I never knew a preacher that doesn't like fried chicken.



Amen, brother and pass the gravy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sure was a nice day.


----------



## workshop

Very nice day but hot. Actually been waiting for hot dry weather to start painting the place up. Got the walls of the shed done and finish the trim tomorrow. And installed a hitch on the F-150. Had to drill the frame for that, I hate drilling frames. But, all in all it only took about an hour and a half. Now its got a proper frame pull hitch.​


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sure was a nice day.


Spent the day in a combine....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows the Wheat.

I been fighting with a summer head cold . Blaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows the Wheat.
> 
> I been fighting with a summer head cold . Blaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow

So far wheat is running ~ 80bushel or so to the acre.. Ran bout 2500 bushel yesterday...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 355984


Wheat looks good, Matt! 

I'm almost 2 weeks into a nasty upper respiratory infection. Might go to the doc tomorrow? Uhaaaaaaaaaaagggggg


----------



## Hedgerow

Summer colds are usually allergy related... They can get pretty severe when they start draining into your lungs...
No fun...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Kenneth and Don...!!
My BIL went to "wheat school" a couple years ago, and ever since, it's just been on like donkey kong...
He's got it down to a science here the last couple years...
We've seen a couple fields go damn near a hundred bushel to the acre..
Unheard of 10 years ago in these parts..


----------



## workshop

I worked on a wheat crew when I was 19. Small family run crew, mom and dad and two sons and me. Gleaner L combines, 22 foot headers. Learned how to put that header through a 12 foot gate opening with out taking fence down. Started in Oklahoma and took a bus home from Minot N. Dakota at the end of summer. One of the best times of my life, except for the 24 hour bus ride to Kansas City, that's when I decided I didn't like buses.


----------



## Homelite410

Hmmmmmm





Might get wet..........


----------



## Mo. Jim

I already got wet, one of those little popup showers that don't amount to much. It didn't last ten minutes, but by the time I got my tools put away and things covered up and got in the house, I was wet. Going to go back out and try it again after while.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Shower, heck, we got a frog strangler in midtown.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Summer colds are usually allergy related... They can get pretty severe when they start draining into your lungs...
> No fun...


I caught this in Atlanta at a huge, crowed, international knife show. No telling what it is?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sunfish said:


> I caught this in Atlanta at a huge, crowed, international knife show. No telling what it is?



Yuk, not visiting you this week............................. But, babysitting the grandkids and they almost always leave a calling card. Little germ buckets.

The J-Red 670 runs. Now to free up a bar/chain for him.


----------



## teacherman

67L36Driver said:


> Shower, heck, we got a frog strangler in midtown.


We are getting hammered right now. I had a bucket of soapy water left over from washing my bike a few days ago, so I washed Nancy's car which was covered in bird crap., and now it is getting rinsed.


----------



## lumberjackchef

The ms251 is a real gas getter in stock form. I ran a tank through it yesterday afternoon running a 16" 3/8 picco that thing is rocking!









Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I caught this in Atlanta at a huge, crowed, international knife show. No telling what it is?


Ick...
Could be anything from Atlanta...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Just hit a little doe on the way home a few minutes before the deluge started.





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Tried some different angles tonight..
Cut good, but not sure if they any faster..
15 degree down angle for grins...


----------



## Oliver1655

Some great photos posted today! I have always enjoyed crop field photos, Mike's photos has great color contrast, & of course saw/carving photos are always appreciated.

I'm a little bummed. This past Thursday I answered an ad on CL for a Husqvarna 390xp with a 25 & a 36" bar for $600. My time through Monday was all ready heavily committed so I made arrangements to pick it up on Monday after work - or so I thought. I received a text this afternoon He had sold the saw this morning. What happened to if you make a deal you follow though with it? 

Oh well, I guess it means this wasn't the saw God had picked out for me. So I keep looking & praying for the right saw at the right price.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is the world for you John Any more on my craigslist sales it is who ever gets here first. At least he called .

Going to be a busy day. Good morning All.


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is the world for you John Any more on my craigslist sales it is who ever gets here first. At least he called .
> 
> Going to be a busy day. Good morning All.



personal honor is rather lacking in today's world. Spent most of the weekend trying to teach that to a 14 year old nephew by way of the wood pile. One cord on the trailer Saturday. One cord from trailer to wood stack Sunday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 356188
> Tried some different angles tonight..
> Cut good, but not sure if they any faster..
> 15 degree down angle for grins...


 Looks like it gave you plenty of hook I bet it feeds good.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Sorry you missed the saw John. Like you said maybe not ment to be


----------



## thinkrtinker

morning Kenneth and Mo Jim and all the others


----------



## Homelite410

Hi lewis Kenneth John Jim Matt Thomas..... And the others I forgot! Hope you all have a good day! Sorry to hear about the 390 and yes I'm so sick of first one here gets it!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Mike, John, Kenneth, and the rest of you woodcutters. Been raining here all morning. My plan was to split wood after work today as I am getting another load of pin oak and silver maple (mostly oak) this week from my friend with the tree service  I don't like to get to far behind on the splitting and everything needs to be split NOW for any hope of being seasoned enough to sell this winter. Have a good one today and be safe.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Shower, heck, we got a frog strangler in midtown.



Last Friday we got a smidge over 3" in about 3 hours. My neighbor about a half a mile to the south got just over 1 1/2" Go figure.. 

Good (late) morning all. I need more coffee.

dd


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas. 
Quick run to Halls to get a bar and short visit with Jim. I have pictures of the XL-15 but will have to wait for my 'puter to be fixed. Posting with Blondie's and she don't have picture file reduction software.

Time to test drive the J-Red.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

carl and i started new thread for jim's xl-15. its called, ironically enough, Mo.Jim's XL-15 Homelite. Nice find jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good job Jerry!

The 670 runs and cuts. Starts from cold in three or four pulls and one pull restart on idle. Comp. is still on 130 psi. I see a new piston w/ring and a thinner base gasket in his future.

B.T.W. A local pawn shop has a Jonsered 630 listed on evilbay. If anyone wants a personal inspection it is just a mile from here. Turd heads put up no real description of the actual saw, just hype copy/pasted B.S..


----------



## Homelite410

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl and i started new thread for jim's xl-15. its called, ironically enough, Mo.Jim's XL-15 Homelite. Nice find jim


link?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> link?


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mo-jims-super-xl-15-homelite.259103/#post-4856885


----------



## 67L36Driver

Link to evilbay auction of Jonsered 630. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jonsered-63...336438204?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item233c5ac9bc


----------



## cobey

put a new (used drum and new rim) on the 245A poulan, I hosed myself  i stuck an 8 pin on it and the
chain was two short and binding. so tomorrow ill put the 7 pin on and see how it works


----------



## cobey

speaking of rim sprockets................... 
my 024 it had a 8 tooth spur sprocket my parts saw from Steve had a 8 pin rim
when I ordered a bar, chain, and rim thay sent a 7 pin .325, it pulled harder than it
did with the 8 pin .325


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> speaking of rim sprockets...................
> my 024 it had a 8 tooth spur sprocket my parts saw from Steve had a 8 pin rim
> when I ordered a bar, chain, and rim thay sent a 7 pin .325, it pulled harder than it
> did with the 8 pin .325


it will cobey, its like a lower gear in a truck. 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning everyone.


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good morning everyone.


 Yo !; Ken: Have a good day my friend.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kennth and Larry. It's time for everybody else to get to posting. Have a good one today.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good morning early folks


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> it will cobey, its like a lower gear in a truck.
> 
> Good morning everyone!


Yup.. 7 pin .325's are really small..
They're for heavy handed folks, with low HP saws...
Push hard, but cut S L O W......


----------



## Hedgerow

Sagetown said:


> Yo !; Ken: Have a good day my friend.



Mornin' brother sagetown!!!
Long time, no see...
You all had ample rain down your way?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. 7 pin .325's are really small..
> They're for heavy handed folks, with low HP saws...
> Push hard, but cut S L O W......


 i guess if i got the bar buried it would help, got an 8 pin too


----------



## cobey

got the 245a going, about tooth brush clean now


----------



## lumberjackchef

Darick and I got the cacti done and delivered today!











Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Darick and I got the cacti done and delivered today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk




Is there any thing you can't carve.


----------



## lumberjackchef

If there is we haven't come across it yet lol! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. 7 pin .325's are really small..
> They're for heavy handed folks, with low HP saws...
> Push hard, but cut S L O W......


I just put 3/8 bar/chain on my newer stock 346xp. First impressions are good, will need to spend some time with it. Then Port the hell out of it! 

Think I'll leave .325 on the older 45cc ones...


----------



## cobey

need to do a carving of a chainsaw


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> If there is we haven't come across it yet lol!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


I think I scored a few sticks of pine for signs at the freedom fest this weekend...


----------



## Oliver1655

Freedom Fest?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I think I scored a few sticks of pine for signs at the freedom fest this weekend...


Awesome!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning


----------



## specter29

Morning Gents, cad bit again last night


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, looks like sunshine and plenty of humidity which translate to sweating a lot. Need to crank up the mower and sprayer afterwhile.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

specter29 said:


> Morning Gents, cad bit again last night


what did you get . Bit here as well picked up a efco 152 in cub cadet clothing. Ran out good. Just needs to be aired off. Doesn't appear to have much time on it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning All! I should have a new t me Husky 61 soon as a trade for crap I can't use... Should be interesting...


----------



## Locust Cutter

specter29 said:


> Morning Gents, cad bit again last night


Did you get Mr. Fluffy II???


----------



## specter29

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what did you get . Bit here as well picked up a efco 152 in cub cadet clothing. Ran out good. Just needs to be aired off. Doesn't appear to have much time on it.



bought a like new 562xp for really good price not that i need another but may use it for trading power for a bigger saw


----------



## Locust Cutter

I like my 562, but I will get the MM ported at least if not the saw itself when I can. I still would have loved that Stumpbroke 576AT...


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Freedom Fest?


Yeah, it's a free event the local church puts on as a 4th of July thing..
Chad and his buddy come over and do some carving...


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. Split a bunch of wood yesterday and smashed my left middle finger in the process. I was trying to reposition a large round and pinched it between the round and the wedge.  It isn't too bad, hurt like Hades, and probably going to lose the nail.  If my friend (a former Missionary) wasn't with me I would have let a few choice words fly; but i didn't. It makes typing a chore. Anyhow, carry on and be safe today. I will try to do the same.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas. 

My single post of the day from Blondie's 'puter till mine gets fixed. (fried mother board)


----------



## workshop

I hate fried mother boards. They just don't taste very good.


----------



## Oliver1655

They don't smell the best either!


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas I missed the Am roll call..... 

Hi Jim..........


----------



## lumberjackchef

Howdy.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good afternoon.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellas I missed the Am roll call.....
> 
> Hi Jim..........


 Hi Mike, I got your PM, giving it some thought, we will talk later.


----------



## workshop

Evening all.


----------



## Homelite410

Steve!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Steve!


Mike!!??


----------



## Homelite410

Matt!!!!?????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening All!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Kenneth....


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matt!!!!?????


Wassssuuuupppppp.....????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

everyone have a good day?


----------



## Hedgerow

It was ok..
You??


----------



## Hedgerow

The fella I traded the tree monkey'd 385 to stopped by last night bout 9 to have a chain sharpened and get a Stihl bar nut..
I let him run the 064...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The fella I traded the tree monkey'd 385 to stopped by last night bout 9 to have a chain sharpened and get a Stihl bar nut..
> I let him run the 064...


Did He get a big


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did He get a big


Yeah... But then sorta indignation...
He was reveling in the thought that he had the fastest saw in the county...


Not anymore...

Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## workshop

Spent the evening eating hamburgers with bluemule and his neighbors. He had a minty 028 he wanted me to look at for another friend of his. Kill switch wasn't working properly and didn't like the way it was running. A little tweaking here and there and it was running a whole lot better and shutting off like it was supposed to. I doubt this saw has had 5 tanks run through it. Still has all the original stickers on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

He still has the fastest Husky.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... But then sorta indignation...
> He was reveling in the thought that he had the fastest saw in the county...
> 
> 
> Not anymore...
> 
> Hahahahahaha!!!!


Gotcha


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He still has the fastest Husky.


True...

For now....

I'll try to fix that soon...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evening fellas.

I got a line on a Mono SL-145 in Raymore, Mo.. Being a lifelong MO. resident I should have one domestic made chainsaw. But, the guy want's more than I'm willin' to offer.


----------



## diggers_dad

Evenin' all.


----------



## Oliver1655

Up in the morning before the break of day, this is when I get up, every day. 

Morning All!


----------



## thinkrtinker

morning John. Not always up this early thank goodness but some days I have to get up and travel


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning All.



67L36Driver said:


> Evening fellas.
> 
> I got a line on a Mono SL-145 in Raymore, Mo.. Being a lifelong MO. resident I should have one domestic made chainsaw. But, the guy want's more than I'm willin' to offer.



Let me get home I may be able to help a guy out .


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Need more coffee.


----------



## sunfish

Morning fellas!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning wood cuttin, chainsaw loving, coffee drinking nuts!


----------



## Hedgerow

Back to the coffee machine...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok, so My phone rings as I pull up to the stop light by taco bell in town a few minutes ago.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

And guess who it is setting right beside me at the light? Nice to see ya Kenneth!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

It's a small world...
And getting smaller every day!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good morning All.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get home I may be able to help a guy out .



Arranged a visit with the Mono owner in Blondie's G.F.'s driveway for Sat. afternoon.

He wants more than 50 bux but hasn't said how much more. If it were 90+cc yeah but not for only 77cc.

Kenneth you interested in it? I'll text you the pictures.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> .Let me get home I may be able to help a guy out .



Carl thanks. I have a mono that I was going to let you have so you could have a Missouri made saw. .


----------



## cobey

mono was made in MO. ?? what saw is it?


----------



## sawnami

Yep. Mono and Barker made in Springfield, MO. I've got a 145 and a SL 245 Aztec Chief. That rim circle saw that I traded at Hedgerow's was a Barker. 
Jerry's got a Barker chainsaw I believe. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lumberjackchef

When I first started searching for old saws I found a sl-245 in the junkyard one day. I think I sold it on eBay after messing around trying to get it running.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

I guess I should have said that those two Mono's were ASSSEMBLED in Springfield, MO. They used a Power Products engine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

I have a root brand saw, made in baxter springs... I think its a root lumberjack


----------



## cobey

anyone know what bar pattern is on a SL9 remmington?


----------



## Oliver1655

Top of the morning folks!

Looks like the weather is a little iffy for the weekend.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning fellers!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone, acts like it's trying to blow in a rain, 70% chance for tomorrow.


----------



## thinkrtinker

good morning everyone. They're calling for the first weekend without rain in quite a few maybe we will get something done


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yep, got a GT7. only ever seen one other. their kinda like chickens teeth. yall have a blessed day. now, get to work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes it does.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning saw nutz!


----------



## workshop

Wright manufacturing from Monett Missouri also made a chainsaw back in the 50's early 60's. Used power products engines.


----------



## workshop

Anybody got a good, used camper/topper shell to fit a 95 F150 swb I could trade you out of?


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Wright manufacturing from Monett Missouri also made a chainsaw back in the 50's early 60's. Used power products engines.


Oops, my mistake. Mitchell manufacturing in Monett Mo.


----------



## Oliver1655

Out at a local salvage yard today & picked up a Remington PowerLine PL-4 with a 16" Windsor sprocket tipped bar with 3/8" chain. Turns freely, Compression gauge goes up to 140 but comes right back down. Oiler pumps well.

Carl, talk with me.


----------



## cobey

I got one too John


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sounds like your gauge has an issue. Probably need to check the Schrader valve.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> anyone know what bar pattern is on a SL9 remmington?



One thing it is not is a Homelite pattern. Acres website is F.O.S.

Fortunate the mid/small Remys I have came with bars. 

Try a Mac/Poulan mount with 5/16" slot. Watch the oiler hole for alignment. 16" is max on them. Most came with 1/4" or 3/8"LP chain. 

I may have a NOS spur/drum in 1/4"-9 tooth but I'll have to look.

Still using Blondie's 'puter as mine if broked.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Anyone getting any rain today, it's been sprinkling here off and on this afternoon. It hasn't even settled the dust yet. I finally got my rider back together and got some mowing done, it's a all wheel steer White. Came in to get a snack and a cup of coffee, need to get back at it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Out at a local salvage yard today & picked up a Remington PowerLine PL-4 with a 16" Windsor sprocket tipped bar with 3/8" chain. Turns freely, Compression gauge goes up to 140 but comes right back down. Oiler pumps well.
> 
> Carl, talk with me.



140 is at the normal level. But, 165 is not unheard of. Check your schrader valve.

A plain PL-4 with manual oiler only? Check up above the bar mount for a flow control screw/valve. If it is auto-oiler I can just about gurantee the check is shot and it will suck bar oil.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks Kenneth! Love the 'harmonica' exhaust stack.

Appointment in Grandview to examine the Mono SL-145 tomorrow.

May end up with a large case of 'mono'.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well it looks like we'll be doing a double header. Freedom fest Saturday in Avilla and a cancer fundraiser in Carthage Sunday. If anybody is gonna be in the area feel free to come see us carve! Here is the flyer for give cancer the boot on Sunday. Car and bike show 4 bands, food and a water slide, plus us doing carvings






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

spent few $$ on some double bevel files today


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey: Look at this. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ng-mall-chainsaws.170357/page-83#post-4795336


----------



## Oliver1655

Oops, I forgot to upload the photos.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Cobey: Look at this. http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ng-mall-chainsaws.170357/page-83#post-4795336


 thanks Carl


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Oops, I forgot to upload the photos.
> 
> View attachment 356940
> 
> View attachment 356941
> 
> View attachment 356942
> 
> View attachment 356944


 Mine looks just like it! mine has a remmington 15" roller nose bar on it


----------



## sam-tip

Mo. Jim said:


> Anyone getting any rain today, it's been sprinkling here off and on this afternoon. It hasn't even settled the dust yet. I finally got my rider back together and got some mowing done, it's a all wheel steer White. Came in to get a snack and a cup of coffee, need to get back at it.




Only 6 inches of rain in 24 hours on Thursday. Wet! Not a good time to try and replace a large entry door to the house. Put that project on hold again.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' ya'll. House is still quiet except for the burble of the coffee pot. Lots on the to do list today, looks like it will be dry and high 80's here. I have an old Sears GT 6000 garden tractor to look at it. A friend of mine wanted it out of a yard he was cleaning up. 18 horse twin cylinder B n S with a 44" deck. Anybody know anything about these? Free is always a good price!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got a sprinkle here this morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> Mornin' ya'll. House is still quiet except for the burble of the coffee pot. Lots on the to do list today, looks like it will be dry and high 80's here. I have an old Sears GT 6000 garden tractor to look at it. A friend of mine wanted it out of a yard he was cleaning up. 18 horse twin cylinder B n S with a 44" deck. Anybody know anything about these? Free is always a good price!!


Blown fuse...


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Blown fuse...



Is that being serious or are you just messin' with me?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Somebody shared this on my facebook today, Wow that dude is good!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

John: You be in fine shape. Just manual oiler on him.

Tip: The piston w/rings is exact same as Homie Super XL. And, why not, same bore and reed engine pistons tend to be generic.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Carl, I just picked up a XL-102. After testing the points are good, the condenser tests ok on a multimeter, but the coil is shot.
I've done a search and it appears this coil is unobtainium. It has been suggested you might be knowledgable regarding what other saws' coils might fit or what windings I might be able to fit on the core. Got any ideas?


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Somebody shared this on my facebook today, Wow that dude is good!!!




Awe inspiring. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oliver1655

Chad I don't see a photo or video.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> Carl, I just picked up a XL-102. After testing the points are good, the condenser tests ok on a multimeter, but the coil is shot.
> I've done a search and it appears this coil is unobtainium. It has been suggested you might be knowledgable regarding what other saws' coils might fit or what windings I might be able to fit on the core. Got any ideas?



When I first started collecting I went on a XL=101 binge. Same displacement as a SXL but smaller and lighter.

That coil is XL-101 type specific. The only other saws I've come across that use it is the Remington SL-9 types.

I'll check but I think I sent my last one to a fellow in need.

I use either to replace the Bendix-Scintilla coil on the big Remy GL-7 or Pro 88 (Mall) jobs.


----------



## Oliver1655

Well I finally had the opportunity to work on the land plane. I was getting ready to pull the trailer I built it on out of the shop bay so I could pick it up & stand it on end when it started raining again. I just need to finish putting in the rest of the blade bolts, weld on the front fork sockets & paint them. Maybe 20 minutes left. Not to night, still raining.

Here is where I am at:


A view from the back. The rear blade is hinged so when the plane is pulled forward it will float up as needed. Note I used 1/2" x 8" angle iron 8 ft long which I cut off a 5" wide strip on the top section. That along with the cutting edge is heavy! It will swing up around 3/4" fairly freely then you have to work to get it to swing up higher.





The 5 in. strip was cut off with my circular saw, came out looking nice.




Used 1.25 in rod for the hinge cradled in 1.5 in channel iron. I will look for a couple of heavier duty "U" bolts but these will do fine for now.



Used 3 in channel iron to keep the bottom of the skids in line at the back. The hinged blade is propped up but will rest against the channel iron in normal position like in the next photo.



Those are not some of my better welds but they will hold.


----------



## workshop

I wish I had the equipment and skills that you have. Job well done John.


----------



## Oliver1655

There will be 3 ways to mount the plane:
- 3 point hitch
- A chain hooked to the front of the skids
- Slide the forks under the 3 pt hitch location through brackets welded to the underside.



Here is one of the brackets. It is welded to a 1/4" x 4" angle iron which will be turned over to where the bracket is on the underside.



There is bracket for the forks on the outsides of the chains. The chains connect to the center post the top link will connect to. By letting the rear of the plane be able to float up, it will be able to follow the contour of the road/driveway.



The weight of the chains has the center post tilted rearwards but when the chains are taut, it sets vertical. The fork sockets on the angle iron are barely visible below the chain locations.



Well here it is, completed except for the few bolts & welding on the front fork brackets which are already bent.

The trailer on the other hand still needs help! It is a 14' flatbed made from a mobile home frame which I use to haul logs on. One of these days/years I will get around to welding on 3" channel iron with stake pockets to the sides & paint so it will look similar to this 20 ft trailer.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all! Made it through a couple of frog stranglers today. I'll be running a few miles down the road tomorrow (around the corner) to take out a few downed Burr Oaks and a Hackberry on a neighbor's farm. Should be about a cord or so as they were smaller trees. The wind played hell with them though.


----------



## Locust Cutter

lumberjackchef said:


> Somebody shared this on my facebook today, Wow that dude is good!!!



A guy at work shared the same vid on my timeline a few days ago. That's hilarious! You don't appreciate how narrow his opening was until the end.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like it should work good John.


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> Well I finally had the opportunity to work on the land plane. I was getting ready to pull the trailer I built it on out of the shop bay so I could pick it up & stand it on end when it started raining again. I just need to finish putting in the rest of the blade bolts, weld on the front fork sockets & paint them. Maybe 20 minutes left. Not to night, still raining.
> 
> Here is where I am at:
> View attachment 357047
> 
> A view from the back. The rear blade is hinged so when the plane is pulled forward it will float up as needed. Note I used 1/2" x 8" angle iron 8 ft long which I cut off a 5" wide strip on the top section. That along with the cutting edge is heavy! It will swing up around 3/4" fairly freely then you have to work to get it to swing up higher.View attachment 357047
> 
> 
> View attachment 357069
> 
> 
> The 5 in. strip was cut off with my circular saw, came out looking nice.
> 
> View attachment 357078
> 
> 
> Used 1.25 in rod for the hinge cradled in 1.5 in channel iron. I will look for a couple of heavier duty "U" bolts but these will do fine for now.
> 
> View attachment 357079
> 
> Used 3 in channel iron to keep the bottom of the skids in line at the back. The hinged blade is propped up but will rest against the channel iron in normal position like in the next photo.
> 
> View attachment 357080
> 
> Those are not some of my better welds but they will hold.



You, sir, do some very nice work! Looks like you spent as much time planning and prepping as you did building. Quality all the way around.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like another cloudy chance of showers day. Keep the coffee hot.


----------



## sunfish

Not much rain here, we could use a little...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone, it's going to be warm and muggy today, had a couple of pretty good showers yesterday afternoon. Having coffee and waiting for a buddy to show, so I can repair the starter on his mower. Play safe and have a good one.


----------



## diggers_dad

Afternoon all. Back home from worship. Glad to be in the A/C for the afternoon. I think I'll spend some quality time in the basement with some saws.


----------



## Oliver1655

Not too bad in the shop with the fans but I went out side & the humidity hit, felt like it was 20 degree hotter!


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> Is that being serious or are you just messin' with me?


Those craftsman lawn tractors are famous for blowing that fuse that's on the right side of the tractor, under the hood, back up near the ignition...


----------



## workshop

Will they still crank the engine with the fuse blown? My neighbor has a Craftsman rider that cranks but won't start.


----------



## workshop

Got the neighbors rider figured out. They put a new coil on it but didn't have the gap set correct. 1buisness card adjusment later and it fired right up. He's happy now. I told him that's what neighbors are for.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting some rain here, severe storm warnings for the next 30 minutes. They are getting hammered over in Kansas and supposed to be heading this way, but the sky isn't showing it yet.
Matt I have worked on a ton of Craftsman riders and might have replaced one fuse, but that is a place to start if it won't turn over.
The tornado sirens are going off, later Jim


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Getting some rain here, severe storm warnings for the next 30 minutes. They are getting hammered over in Kansas and supposed to be heading this way, but the sky isn't showing it yet.
> Matt I have worked on a ton of Craftsman riders and might have replaced one fuse, but that is a place to start if it won't turn over.
> The tornado sirens are going off, later Jim


Take cover! Let us know you're ok, Jim!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Getting some rain here, severe storm warnings for the next 30 minutes. They are getting hammered over in Kansas and supposed to be heading this way, but the sky isn't showing it yet.
> Matt I have worked on a ton of Craftsman riders and might have replaced one fuse, but that is a place to start if it won't turn over.
> The *tornado sirens are going off*, later Jim



Yup, deputy daughter (aka chicken little) called from Gower for us to go to the basement.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Still getting a lot of rain, but I think the worst of the storm went around me. A tornado was spotted a few miles south of me. Havn't seen any of the 60 mph winds and golf ball size hail they they reported with this storm.


----------



## cobey

It's been a long hard weekend, I'll be glad to go back to work. Moved two families had a last minute family gtg for an uncle with cancer, then helped get the church ready for a wedding this coming Friday . Hope to play with a saw or to Tomorrow


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just gave Jim a call says its still raining. Nothing else yet.


----------



## teacherman

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning everyone, it's going to be warm and muggy today, had a couple of pretty good showers yesterday afternoon. Having coffee and waiting for a buddy to show, so I can repair the starter on his mower. Play safe and have a good one.


I spent some time outside, and sweating does no good. Has Kansas melted and slid down the river to Louisiana?
I got my TS360 running today, have some crete to cut tomorrow. All I had to do was gas it up and drop start it a bunch of times. I was a good boy and idled it dry last year, so no issues.

Emerson is teething, so a bit fussy. About to usher in the Fang Dynasty......

I was looking for an old thread that had great saw carb tuning info, and the link was expired or something. Does anyone remember where it is?

Hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well we did two events today and are finally packed up and on the way home. Its been a long but fruitful day. Even spotted a rare bird on my adventure. Check this out




yes that is matt carving a name sign! See and you guys thought you were safe from the carving bug. You hang out for too long around Darick and I and you might get bit too! Look out......

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Well we did two events today and are finally packed up and on the way home. Its been a long but fruitful day. Even spotted a rare bird on my adventure. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is matt carving a name sign! See and you guys thought you were safe from the carving bug. You hang out for too long around Darick and I and you might get bit too! Look out......
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


You pretty sneaky chad...
Can't thank you guys enough for coming out...


----------



## Hedgerow

I got one too!!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Will they still crank the engine with the fuse blown? My neighbor has a Craftsman rider that cranks but won't start.


No nuthin if that fuse blows...


----------



## Oliver1655

Put the land plane to use yesterday mainly using a chain to drag it. When I hooked to the draw bar, the pull point was too low & it wanted to pull the skids into the ground so I hooked the chain higher on the trailer hitch mounted on the 3 pt to where it had a slight up pull. With the blades level to the bottom of the skids it did well. I haven't tried it with the cutting edge lowered yet. 

While dragging the drive, one of the neoprene "T" connecting the fuel lines broke. They get brittle with age. There are 6 & if one fails you have to replace all 6. This set lasted around 12 years. About a 45 minute job. So,---- I will be swinging by the dealer on the way home, about 15 miles out of my way, not too bad.


----------



## Oliver1655

Oops, I forgot, Morning All!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, survived the storms last night, good chance of a rerun tonight.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Those craftsman lawn tractors are famous for blowing that fuse that's on the right side of the tractor, under the hood, back up near the ignition...



Well, after some time under the hood of that thing I found the majority of the problem lies not with the engine, but in the electric PTO. The engine will turn and all seems okay but I haven't checked to see if it will run yet. The electric PTO that turns the blades is absolute toast, it appears that's why the previous owner parked it. I'll have to check on costs for a replacement before deciding how much time and money to invest in this project. It would be nice to have a little garden tractor with a 44" cut, but not if comes with a high price tag. 

Worst case scenario I'll use the engine on something and get rid of the tractor as salvage. The engine will need some TLC but seems otherwise intact.

Morning all. Time for more coffee.


----------



## Mo. Jim

diggers_dad said:


> Well, after some time under the hood of that thing I found the majority of the problem lies not with the engine, but in the electric PTO. The engine will turn and all seems okay but I haven't checked to see if it will run yet. The electric PTO that turns the blades is absolute toast, it appears that's why the previous owner parked it. I'll have to check on costs for a replacement before deciding how much time and money to invest in this project. It would be nice to have a little garden tractor with a 44" cut, but not if comes with a high price tag.
> 
> Worst case scenario I'll use the engine on something and get rid of the tractor as salvage. The engine will need some TLC but seems otherwise intact.
> 
> Morning all. Time for more coffee.


 Marc those electric clutchs start at $200 and some are over $400, if you can take it off and post a pic, I might have one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, survived the storms last night, good chance of a rerun tonight.



Skittered by about 5 miles south of you.

Hey. Nailed another Echo CS-3000 off evilbay. Now I'll have a small saw to sell the 'lookers' that come by.

Still using Blondie's 'puter.......................................dang it.

Poulan XX ready to go together. Just need to get the oiler system straight in my head first. Oil tank looks to be pressurized with an umbrella valve but has a vent line running to the bottom of the bar mount. W.T.H.!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, survived the storms last night, good chance of a rerun tonight.


Yup... But I hear it's gonna cool off quite a bit!!
That's a good thing...


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas this frog choker just rolled thru.


----------



## Homelite410

I do believe it was windy at our house today!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I do believe it was windy at our house today!



Looks like.... Only good thing is its close to the wood pile.  At least it did not hit the house.


----------



## workshop

Glad you're OK up there Mike. Just hot and humid down here.


----------



## Homelite410

We just got 2" in 10 min


----------



## 67L36Driver

Under a tornado watch until two am.........................again. Starting another frog strangler as I type.

Heat index was 106 today.


----------



## cobey

Hope you all's weather gets better, hot and humid here! Btw I started 22 chainsaws today, dumped fuel out of a few, put true fuel in few others all running good.. had a gallon and a half of fuel out of them used it in the truck, all the fuel smelled good. I figured better safe than sorry


----------



## Mo. Jim

Early good morning everyone, Mike I wish I was closer so I could help you clean that mess up.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning All!! That was a pretty bad looking Derecho that you guys had up the Mikey. Couple extry sticks of firewood though eh?


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Hope everybody is doing well today. Carry on.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Marc those electric clutchs start at $200 and some are over $400, if you can take it off and post a pic, I might have one.



These are pics I stole off the bay, but the same unit. 1" shaft, fairly standard for a lot of mowers 18 hp and up. The pulley size isn't critical as I can make adjustments to the springs and idler pulley as needed. If you had one at a reasonable price I would sure be interested. They start around $125 *used*. New ones, as you mentioned, are astronomical. Many thanks!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> These are pics I stole off the bay, but the same unit. 1" shaft, fairly standard for a lot of mowers 18 hp and up. The pulley size isn't critical as I can make adjustments to the springs and idler pulley as needed. If you had one at a reasonable price I would sure be interested. They start around $125 *used*. New ones, as you mentioned, are astronomical. Many thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 357444
> View attachment 357445


You might re think mark unless I misunderstand some thing If the electric clutch attaches to the engine the size of pulley changes the gear ratio.

Good morning All.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Headed out to Wellington to carve an eagle today !

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Have fun Chad! Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## diggers_dad

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You might re think mark unless I misunderstand some thing If the electric clutch attaches to the engine the size of pulley changes the gear ratio.
> 
> Good morning All.



Why do you have to mess up a perfectly good delusion of intelligence? I thought I was all clever figuring out I had some room to play with. 

Thanks for the information. The basic stuff often confuses me the most, I could have spent days trying to figure out why the blades wouldn't turn fast enough to cut grass before that dawned on me.


----------



## teacherman

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellas this frog choker just rolled thru.




Went north of us, i think.

At midnight, in the alley behind me, a 20" thick hackberry limb fell on the power lines. KPL was out there waiting for a tree service. The limbs are now out of the way, and I did not hear the sawing at all. I'll talk to my neighbor about helping him cut it up; I need some new sitting stumps for the firepit.


----------



## teacherman

lumberjackchef said:


> Headed out to Wellington to carve an eagle today !
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Have a great day!

I'm getting ready to go cut up some 'crete with the old TS360. Sure glad to have the water attachment hooked up and working.

Have a great day, fellas.


----------



## 67L36Driver

All the noise and wind last night produced little rain. Today is much nicer as the temp. and humidity are down.

The Poulan XX is together but the oil pump won't (pump). Someone has been inside him before and either a check ball is lost or it/they are in the wrong place. Nothing to go by.

I'd have him runnin' in a New York minute but you need oil to the chain.


----------



## sawnami

diggers_dad said:


> These are pics I stole off the bay, but the same unit. 1" shaft, fairly standard for a lot of mowers 18 hp and up. The pulley size isn't critical as I can make adjustments to the springs and idler pulley as needed. If you had one at a reasonable price I would sure be interested. They start around $125 *used*. New ones, as you mentioned, are astronomical. Many thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 357444
> View attachment 357445



I've got 4 Warner-style clutches for LX and GT series John Deere with the water cooled Kawasaki twin. If you can give me the vital dimensions, I'd be glad to check and see if they might might work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diggers_dad

sawnami said:


> I've got 4 Warner-style clutches for LX and GT series John Deere with the water cooled Kawasaki twin. If you can give me the vital dimensions, I'd be glad to check and see if they might might work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Mo Jim is checking to see if he has one. If he doesn't come up with something I'll be sure and give you a holler. Thanks! 

The old thing is just a project, but it would sure be nice to mow with a 44" deck instead of the 38" I'm currently using. I have no complaints with my little John Deere, it's old but rock solid. Of course, I got it when we had 1/3 of the yard we have now. I think the wife has "expanded" it out to about 2 and 1/2 acres. Of course, if I get the lawn tractor going, I'll have to get a tow-behind tiller, and a plow, and a little landscaping blade, and ... Well, y'all know how it is - a man can't have too many tools.


----------



## Hedgerow

Good news today...

Getting rid of the pool finally!!!

Seems everyone else is as sick of that stupid thing as I've been for 4 years...

Family vote... It goes!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys ever hear from Les anymore?


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl sawing said:


> You guys ever hear from Les anymore?


Haven't texted him in a couple months...


----------



## sunfish

stihl sawing said:


> You guys ever hear from Les anymore?


I was thinking about Les and some of the old crowd earlier. They are missed here!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it was a nice day. I miss some of the old crowd also. Some of them are drifting back in. Glad John, Teacherman is frequenting again.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas




y'all can't get to my house on hwy 21. Right now its within 3" of the record set in 1993.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Good news today...
> 
> Getting rid of the pool finally!!!
> 
> Seems everyone else is as sick of that stupid thing as I've been for 4 years...
> 
> Family vote... It goes!!!!!



You lucky dog! I'm still being outvoted. :-(


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Amazing how fast things change. Some for the good some not so good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got a load of pine logs back...
Couple were good sized...


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. I won the first post of the day,,,,amazing.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Just got a load of pine logs back...
> Couple were good sized...
> 
> View attachment 357551


 
That looks huge. You burn them, sell them, or both?


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning All! Looks like the next couple of days will be nice.

Folks across the road sold their farm. They had a 45 year old 16' ski boat that has been sitting in a lean to for the past 20 years. So now I have a new project. The hull is made from some type of plastic, has a Chevy in-line 6 cylinder engine, & seats 6. 

First I set the boat up on blocks & pulled the trailer out to work on. This is my project for the next 2 evenings:
Tonight:
- Tongue is bent - Cut of & replace with heavier tubing
- Latching portion of coupler missing - Replace whole coupler & add safety chains
- Weld on a pair of 1/4" x 4" angle irons to mount low profile submersible lights on.
- Whole frame needs cleaned/wire brushed & painted
- Clean & paint rims

Tomorrow evening:
- Replace broken plastic reflectors with reflective tape.
- Pull hubs, check & repack bearings.
- Mount tires. Has 13x6, 4 bolt wheels & no one close has tire rim combo on hand. Will be using 175/80-13 tires.
- Redo lights/wiring 

Hopefully Friday, the trailer can be put back under the boat so I can take it to the car wash for a good cleaning. Then to see if I can get this 1969 engine to run. Should be an interesting weekend. It is already titled/licensed so with any luck I can try it out this next weekend. (I have 4.3L engine on hand as a backup.)

Wife is in Oklahoma, son is in Colorado, & daughter has plans with boy friend so my time is my own this weekend.


----------



## sawnami

Daughter bought a new Stihl (O where did I go wrong?).  The first tree that she felled and she hit a steel jacketed bullet buried in it. May be the new Dan? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning All! Looks like the next couple of days will be nice.
> 
> Folks across the road sold their farm. They had a 45 year old 16' ski boat that has been sitting in a lean to for the past 20 years. So now I have a new project. The hull is made from some type of plastic, has a Chevy in-line 6 cylinder engine, & seats 6.
> 
> First I set the boat up on blocks & pulled the trailer out to work on. This is my project for the next 2 evenings:
> Tonight:
> - Tongue is bent - Cut of & replace with heavier tubing
> - Latching portion of coupler missing - Replace whole coupler & add safety chains
> - Weld on a pair of 1/4" x 4" angle irons to mount low profile submersible lights on.
> - Whole frame needs cleaned/wire brushed & painted
> - Clean & paint rims
> 
> Tomorrow evening:
> - Replace broken plastic reflectors with reflective tape.
> - Pull hubs, check & repack bearings.
> - Mount tires. Has 13x6, 4 bolt wheels & no one close has tire rim combo on hand. Will be using 175/80-13 tires.
> - Redo lights/wiring
> 
> Hopefully Friday, the trailer can be put back under the boat so I can take it to the car wash for a good cleaning. Then to see if I can get this 1969 engine to run. Should be an interesting weekend. It is already titled/licensed so with any luck I can try it out this next weekend. (I have 4.3L engine on hand as a backup.)
> 
> Wife is in Oklahoma, son is in Colorado, & daughter has plans with boy friend so my time is my own this weekend.



I like vintage boats. How about some pics?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> I like vintage boats. How about some pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
+1....me too


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. I won the first post of the day,,,,amazing.


Stayed up late reading "LONE SURVIVOR " .Seals are tough. good morning.


----------



## Oliver1655

True but I believe the Air Force PJ's have a tougher training program. They just don't get much press.

I'll try to get some "before" photos this evening but it depends on how tired/late I work as to whether i get them posted tonight.

While I have a plan, we all know how that works, ...


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning All! Looks like the next couple of days will be nice.
> 
> Folks across the road sold their farm. They had a 45 year old 16' ski boat that has been sitting in a lean to for the past 20 years. So now I have a new project. The hull is made from some type of plastic, has a Chevy in-line 6 cylinder engine, & seats 6.
> 
> First I set the boat up on blocks & pulled the trailer out to work on. This is my project for the next 2 evenings:
> Tonight:
> - Tongue is bent - Cut of & replace with heavier tubing
> - Latching portion of coupler missing - Replace whole coupler & add safety chains
> - Weld on a pair of 1/4" x 4" angle irons to mount low profile submersible lights on.
> - Whole frame needs cleaned/wire brushed & painted
> - Clean & paint rims
> 
> Tomorrow evening:
> - Replace broken plastic reflectors with reflective tape.
> - Pull hubs, check & repack bearings.
> - Mount tires. Has 13x6, 4 bolt wheels & no one close has tire rim combo on hand. Will be using 175/80-13 tires.
> - Redo lights/wiring
> 
> Hopefully Friday, the trailer can be put back under the boat so I can take it to the car wash for a good cleaning. Then to see if I can get this 1969 engine to run. Should be an interesting weekend. It is already titled/licensed so with any luck I can try it out this next weekend. (I have 4.3L engine on hand as a backup.)
> 
> Wife is in Oklahoma, son is in Colorado, & daughter has plans with boy friend so my time is my own this weekend.



I need to have you move closer to me or me closer to you. I'll bet you'd be sick of hearing "Hey, neighbor! I've got this broken ..." within a couple of weeks. I look forward to the day when I have a real shop to work out of and some good equipment. Enjoy the project!


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Good news today...
> 
> Getting rid of the pool finally!!!
> 
> Seems everyone else is as sick of that stupid thing as I've been for 4 years...
> 
> Family vote... It goes!!!!!



I don't even dare put that option on the table. I've spent about a week getting ours set up, filled, leaks repaired, blah, blah, blah. Then the filter pump went south. I spent last night tearing it apart and pulling my standard "McGyver" repair stunt. It works ... for now.


----------



## Oliver1655

Maintaining a pool definitely takes time but when you have younger children like Marc, it is worth it. As the kids get older, they have so many other activities to occupy their time, that it makes it hard to justify the time/effort. We got rid of our pool about 8 years ago.


----------



## diggers_dad

BIG day planned here!! This morning I will fetch a tow dolly and go recover my daughter's car. She hit a rock on our dirt road and broke a hole in the oil pan. She did not think to mention this to me until her car stopped on the highway 5 miles later. Engine completely seized. I had AAA take it to a friend's shop that night, the next day he pulled the fender to access the engine and try to turn it by hand. Using a cheater bar on a breaker he was unable to budge it. He said he'd been able to get a few to break loose that way but no dice on the daughter's car.

So, I will pick it up from his shop and take it to a friend at a salvage yard who will pull an engine and replace hers. We have discussed it and she will (mostly) foot the bill for this, as the car was a graduation gift and I think she needs to understand how life deals you lemons sometimes. We will be there to help, of course, but it will be her first real "credit" and "payment" situation. We'll see how it goes. Even if we had the money to just fix it (we don't) I would still make her pay for it. The car was a gift and I don't think a person appreciates the value of something until they earn it. Maybe just me.

Anyway - the *BIG* part of the day will be in the afternoon. I have taken the day off of work to deal with the car situation, so the afternoon will be spent at a familiar saw shop where the owners owe me a favor or two. The last time I talked to them they had held back a couple of "junkers" that were not worth their time. I'm hoping for a great score but will settle for an hour or two shooting the breeze with them and telling lies.

Wishing a good day to all!!

More coffee!!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> Maintaining a pool definitely takes time but when you have younger children like Marc, it is worth it. As the kids get older, they have so many other activities to occupy their time, that it makes it hard to justify the time/effort. We got rid of our pool about 8 years ago.



Agreed. Anything that gets them away from the computer / tablet / laptop / video game for a while is a good thing. Some sun and fresh air does a kid good.


----------



## sawnami

diggers_dad said:


> BIG day planned here!! This morning I will fetch a tow dolly and go recover my daughter's car. She hit a rock on our dirt road and broke a hole in the oil pan. She did not think to mention this to me until her car stopped on the highway 5 miles later. Engine completely seized. I had AAA take it to a friend's shop that night, the next day he pulled the fender to access the engine and try to turn it by hand. Using a cheater bar on a breaker he was unable to budge it. He said he'd been able to get a few to break loose that way but no dice on the daughter's car.
> 
> So, I will pick it up from his shop and take it to a friend at a salvage yard who will pull an engine and replace hers. We have discussed it and she will (mostly) foot the bill for this, as the car was a graduation gift and I think she needs to understand how life deals you lemons sometimes. We will be there to help, of course, but it will be her first real "credit" and "payment" situation. We'll see how it goes. Even if we had the money to just fix it (we don't) I would still make her pay for it. The car was a gift and I don't think a person appreciates the value of something until they earn it. Maybe just me.
> 
> Anyway - the *BIG* part of the day will be in the afternoon. I have taken the day off of work to deal with the car situation, so the afternoon will be spent at a familiar saw shop where the owners owe me a favor or two. The last time I talked to them they had held back a couple of "junkers" that were not worth their time. I'm hoping for a great score but will settle for an hour or two shooting the breeze with them and telling lies.
> 
> Wishing a good day to all!!
> 
> More coffee!!!!



Wish you good fortune on the car engine. Some of those are boogers to split from the trans with a locked up engine. BTDT more times than I want to admit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> That looks huge. You burn them, sell them, or both?



I think I'll square these up with the mill...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I think I'll square these up with the mill...


 
Prepping for the "maybe" GTG, just in case, and stuff ???


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Prepping for the "maybe" GTG, just in case, and stuff ???


Maybe...
Maybe just use em' for chain testing...
Most likely hold on to em' though..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Beautiful day in the neighborhood............

John:
Inboard w/outdrive? Check the lower unit for cracks from frozen water first thing. My dad bought a boat in Louisiana and ended up spending more on the lower unit than the whole rig was worth. Chebby 194 ran fine.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Beautiful day in the neighborhood............


 
Yes, it is, literally....

And, I had a guy come take all my chunks and uglies I had left over from cutting and splitting. There was a nice size trailer load that was in my way and I didn't want to move them just to get them out of the way. He got a winter's worth of firewood for his shop for free and I got more space and less clutter...win-win.


----------



## teacherman

Today's activity: The log that fell in the alley the other night was being chipped up this morning, so I ran out there and told the guy that I was going to cut the big stuff up for the homeowner. Wright Tree Service guy named Matt, and he is a saw modder. He says the MS362 is one great saw straight from the dealer. He said they were going on break, so I got out the 056 and the 009 super mag (012 with an 009 handle set) and did a bunch of cutting. Then I cleaned the saws and idled them dry. I got nine new sitting stumps for my fire pit, as the old ones are rotting out pretty badly. I'll take the 044 out there in a few minutes and finish bucking up the rest for my neighbor. I learned that the 056 sprocket rim was clogged and that was causing the bar to bounce a lot in the cut. After I took it all apart and cleaned it out, it cut like the beast it is. I counted 70 rings in one of the logs. Good workout for me and the saws. That little 009 Super mag is one torquey little saw. It easily cuts with the bar buried. Gotta love those reed valves.

Time to go run my favorite saw, the venerable 044.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Maybe...
> Maybe just use em' for chain testing...
> Most likely hold on to em' though..


 is the GTG still a maybe?


----------



## sunfish

Very Nice day to be out!!! 

I spent most of the day on a tractor mowing. Good to be out of the shop for a change!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> is the GTG still a maybe?


It's gettin' a little more solid than a maybe...
I've worked my way up to a probably...


----------



## lumberjackchef

catfish dinner in the making, only thing left is the fun!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I think I'll square these up with the mill...


Or maybe you should trade a couple of them to me and Darick for a for some cottonwood for cants lol!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Or maybe you should trade a couple of them to me and Darick for a for some cottonwood for cants lol!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Done!!!
I like cottonwood cants...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## workshop

I hate weedeaters. Was using my 15+ year old craftsman yesterday when it broke the line off flush with the head for the umpteenth time. Lost my cool. Not quite as bad as Carl with the mini Mac  ,at least its still fixable. Poking around in the shop this evening and found an old John Deere that needed a bulb and fuel lines. Scavenged the bulb from the broken rig and put it on the latter. New lines, that I had laying around, and finished weed eating around the place. Only took 30 minutes to get the JD running. Runs pretty good, too.







But I still hate weedeaters.


----------



## stihl sawing

It's good to see Teacherman back on and posting.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening folks. It was a beautiful day.



Yup, gave up on the Poulan XX and went fishin' with the brother in law.

The J-Red from hell went home to Burlington Junction. Compression comes further up every minute you run him. 

Waiting on piston/ring for my 670 and an Echo CS3000 I snagged off evilbay.


----------



## wendell

You take a break from this thread for a year and you find out what wordy bastards y'all are.

I just skipped to the end so if you said anything important, I didn't see it.

See y'all in November.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Done!!!
> I like cottonwood cants...


I can bring the leftover rotten pine cants if ya want!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> I can bring the leftover rotten pine cants if ya want!


If I have this shindig on November 1, I will be tapping you with the supply of a few "things" to be mentioned later...
Cants will be on that list...
Bwahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl sawing said:


> It's good to see Teacherman back on and posting.


November1...
Your gun season will not have started yet....
Just sayin....


----------



## stihl sawing

Hedgerow said:


> November1...
> Your gun season will not have started yet....
> Just sayin....


Cool, where at?


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl sawing said:


> Cool, where at?


Right here bro'...


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> You guys ever hear from Les anymore?


Here is a pic of Les checking out my 084 at a GTG in Missouri, and he ended up buying the saw the next time I saw him. He dwarfs that thing. Like Paul Bunyan.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hedgerow said:


> Right here bro'...


Good deal, i'll get more info when it gets close.


----------



## stihl sawing

Ole Les was a really nice guy, Had a lotta laughs with him here. Place ain't the same without him. besides he has some Purdy legs. Ok time to ban someone.


----------



## teacherman

stihl sawing said:


> It's good to see Teacherman back on and posting.



Thanks. Good to be back. Look forward to a gtg soon!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Done!!!
> I like cottonwood cants...


 new sappy pine, sucks for cants anyways...  messy and gooie


----------



## Locust Cutter

I can't believe that Les would care for an 084,... Just sayin.


----------



## teacherman

Locust Cutter said:


> I can't believe that Les would care for an 084,... Just sayin.


He bought one from me a few years back. Really.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I played with one of his at Dan's... It was a blast!


----------



## Homelite410

Big thank you to the hoskey family for the clean up help today.















This is all that's left.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> I can't believe that Les would care for an 084,... Just sayin.


 He ran his alky 084 at Hedgefest last year


----------



## Oliver1655

It's great to have friends close by to help. Ron & Mark are good folks!

Well, the parts needed to repair my tractor's fuel lines were in so I ended up getting it running last night instead of working on boat trailer. Having the tractor running & available was definitely the priority. I sometimes forget how much I use until it goes down.

Morning Folks!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Big thank you to the hoskey family for the clean up help today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all that's left.



Mike, that last pic looks like art gallery material. Nice job on the cleanup! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal, i'll get more info when it gets close.



I'll bring the extension cord and my Electramac for the lipstick saw races. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Fantastic morning here. 60° with a clear sky. It doesn't get any better IMO.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have 50 degrees this morning. Might have to light the stove.


----------



## sunfish

52 here... NICE!


----------



## teacherman

Locust Cutter said:


> I played with one of his at Dan's... It was a blast!


Kind of wish I stihl had it, it came from Lakeside53, whose absence from this site is a sad thing, due to his wisdom and sense of humor.

I do like the 056 M2, though. I will be bringing it to the next gtg for sure.


----------



## teacherman

Nice day today. Yesterday was a serious log hauling and cutting day (ibuprofen is a miracle), and today it's digging a ditch. yee haw! Emerson is hollering like a scalded cat, he is cutting his first tooth. THe onset of the Fang Dynasty appears imminent.....


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## Oliver1655

I had a thermal sweat shirt on yesterday evening while on the tractor & was thinking a light jacket might have been nice. 

Can't wait to get off work & enjoy the weather!


----------



## thinkrtinker

we had 75 degrees and 95 percent humidity as usual. Supposed to cool off in the next day or so down to 59 one night and then back to ninety something the day after.
Life in the tropics


----------



## Homelite410

Oh baby we are setting at 71° with 42% humidity! Can't ask for nothing better boys!


----------



## teacherman

My work day ended when Nancy's began. So, when Emerson is asleep or occupying himself, I'm familiarizing myself with my new (to me) steel guitar. Oops, the crying has begun. gotta go


----------



## Homelite410

Evening gents been cleaning up my firewood from the storm with my lickity.





Then wanted to see if my buggy had the balls to pull the pine that fell and I can't believe it did it! I'm impressed.


----------



## Oliver1655

Mike, when are your going to take time to put out feed tables on your splitter? Your back will thank you!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Evening gents been cleaning up my firewood from the storm with my lickity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wanted to see if my buggy had the balls to pull the pine that fell and I can't believe it did it! I'm impressed.



Got any more pictures of that buggy? That has my curiosity piqued.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Got any more pictures of that buggy? That has my curiosity piqued.


 cute little feller, me and the wife rode around hoskys place in it, alot of fun.... kinda like a homemade gator


----------



## Homelite410

Locust Cutter said:


> Got any more pictures of that buggy? That has my curiosity piqued.


Yes I do.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Like the buggy.
reminds me of a Johnny Cash song


----------



## Oliver1655

I used to have a yellow/orange cooler just like that & bought back in the late 70's. It was a handy size.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, play safe out there today, remember pyrotechnics and alcohol are a dangerous combination.


----------



## workshop

I'm having a difficult time deciding between Mike or John. But I'm sure one of the two, or maybe both, designed and built the Space Shuttle.   Come on you two, time to fess up.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I'm having a difficult time deciding between Mike or John. But I'm sure one of the two, or maybe both, designed and built the Space Shuttle.   Come on you two, time to fess up.


Lol! I can weld crap together but I'm no engineer......


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Yes I do.



That's pretty awesome! Looks like a VW Bug front end... Are you running a mechanical clutch on it? also what tranny re you using? That's pretty nifty. I do have to ask, as Thinker Opined earlier, Did you get it one piece at a time?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, play safe out there today, remember pyrotechnics and alcohol are a dangerous combination.



Going to park with half the Joetown population at the Remington Nature center and watch the city fireworks show this evening.


----------



## teacherman

Morning, gentlemen! Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Prepping for the BBQ at my daughters house this evening!. Fresh japs out of pops' garden for the atomic buffalo turds! Even sauteed a few prawns to chop up and add to the creame cheese to stuff them with . then I will dredge them in my secret rub and wrap um up with a slice if bacon before grilling. Oh yeah! Can't wait...

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

is there a smiley for drooling


----------



## Homelite410

Locust Cutter said:


> That's pretty awesome! Looks like a VW Bug front end... Are you running a mechanical clutch on it? also what tranny re you using? That's pretty nifty. I do have to ask, as Thinker Opined earlier, Did you get it one piece at a time?


Simple 2v-belt tentioner for the clutch. It has a 4 speed in line with a 3 speed both side loaders. Yes I do get it one piece at a time. I drive it like a tractor 4 gears 3 ranges.


----------



## teacherman

What I did today: I awakened a monster. Fuel lines was all it needed. It's in the 076 thread. Here is the link, if that is an ok way to post this in this thread.

I want to make it into a dual purpose machine. Anyone on this thread into that sort of thing?

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/050-051-075-076-info-thread.169996/page-15
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/050-051-075-076-info-thread.169996/page-15


----------



## lumberjackchef

teacherman said:


> What I did today: I awakened a monster. Fuel lines was all it needed. It's in the 076 thread. Here is the link, if that is an ok way to post this in this thread.
> 
> I want to make it into a dual purpose machine. Anyone on this thread into that sort of thing?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/050-051-075-076-info-thread.169996/page-15
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/050-051-075-076-info-thread.169996/page-15


Those are beasts! I sold an old one I had on eBay. I might have a case half from a 050 but will have to dig a bit. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Here is the side view all cleaned up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, looks like everyone is sleeping in this morning.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Jim


----------



## sam-tip

Lots of rain at the camp ground tbis morning. Good morning to sleep in.


----------



## teacherman

Morning, guys!

I'm getting ready to take Emerson on his first serious road trip. Without mama. 
It's off to Creighton MO. Old friend having a get together, and he is going to buy one or two saws. If anyone is right near Creighton, wants to visit, pm me and I may be able to get it on my phone. 
Hope it doesn't rain, because I have a lot of darn miles on the Michelins.
Have a great Saturday!


----------



## teacherman

lumberjackchef said:


> Those are beasts! I sold an old one I had on eBay. I might have a case half from a 050 but will have to dig a bit.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


I need teh complete oiler setup plus the saw chain rim. If I can find one in 3/8 pitch, that would be bada$$.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...
More hay today...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dropped off the coil for Jerry at the P.O.. Commenced a downpour just as I got back in the car. Looks to be a wet one for all day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Dropped off the coil for Jerry at the P.O.. Commenced a downpour just as I got back in the car. Looks to be a wet one for all day.


 Morning Carl, no rain here south of town yet, just real dark and a rumble of thunder once in while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning every one . No rain here. Going to be a warm muggy day.


----------



## Hedgerow

Send some rain south Carl...
I need some relief...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Happy 5th of July. Hope everyone survived and prospered.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Dropped off the coil for Jerry at the P.O.. Commenced a downpour just as I got back in the car. Looks to be a wet one for all day.


Thanks much Carl. Don't care what anybody sez, yer okay


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Send some rain south Carl...
> I need some relief...


Surely you'd rather wait a week or so for rain if yer haying. Make it while the sun shines eh?


----------



## 67L36Driver

How about now Jim? Best be puttin' things up on blocks.

They were haying the hwy. 36 right of way on west of here yesterday but I bet not today. Been pourin' for almost two hours. Glad we live on hurricane hill.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> How about now Jim? Best be puttin' things up on blocks.
> 
> They were haying the hwy. 36 right of way on west of here yesterday but I bet not today. Been pourin' for almost two hours. Glad we live on hurricane hill.


 We had some sprinkles and the sun is shining now, but they are still saying %40 chance of rain yet today. I bet if I go out and get the tool box on the tailgate and a mower tore down, I can make go to %100


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> Surely you'd rather wait a week or so for rain if yer haying. Make it while the sun shines eh?


Hay done... 

Time for rain...


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm still waiting for the neighbor to do my hay so I pass on the rain for now.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Guy just stopped by with a old Titan chainsaw, I give him $25.00 for it. I will check it out tomorrow and see if I can find a model number.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Guy just stopped by with a old Titan chainsaw, I give him $25.00 for it. I will check it out tomorrow and see if I can find a model number.



Darn old chainsaw magnet you is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cobey

got woke up this morning by a call that a big elm, at the church, (full of widow makers) had dropped a couple of
big limbs and some nasty hangers. probably 50 ft tall with big droopy forks, I climbed up until I peed a little, then climbed a bit more and hung ropes from the forks
I wanted to take out, noched them one at a time and jerked them out with the pick up had everything safely out of the way. I got several nice test logs out of the mess
every tree out there is like this mess! all I took were less than 14" diameter , next time i will get the big ones (ill get Matt or Chad to help) bonus we didnt even kill the chain link fence
under it


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning every one . No rain here. Going to be a warm muggy day.


 was a little muggy here, but not as bad as could be


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all...
It started to precip here for bout 5 minutes, but real light...
C'mon rain!!!!
Beans need a drink!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Looks like you should get a good bit, its headed your way. just scraping me. I'm on my second carving on the first cup of java! Getting a light sprinkle every few, but so far no real precip here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Matt, Chad,


----------



## workshop

I could use the rain to hold off, at least for today. I've still got a lot of painting to do and new gutters to put up. But if it's going to rain, its just going to. Can't fight mother nature. 

But I can sure complain to her.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, on my second cup of coffee and enjoying the nice breeze coming in the front door. It's supposed to hit 95 later,along with the humidity. Another one of those days when I chase my coffee with ice water. If you can't have a good one, at least try and have a safe one. Need a refill, later Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

Raining!!!!

I'll check for amount here when it stops... Beans breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bwahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Looks like it's goin to get HOT!

We got the horse hay put up yesterday. Now we would like some rain. Matt, go ahead and send it our way!


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning my brothers! It is a beautiful day today.


----------



## teacherman

cobey said:


> got woke up this morning by a call that a big elm, at the church, (full of widow makers) had dropped a couple of
> big limbs and some nasty hangers. probably 50 ft tall with big droopy forks, I climbed up until I peed a little, then climbed a bit more and hung ropes from the forks
> I wanted to take out, noched them one at a time and jerked them out with the pick up had everything safely out of the way. I got several nice test logs out of the mess
> every tree out there is like this mess! all I took were less than 14" diameter , next time i will get the big ones (ill get Matt or Chad to help) bonus we didnt even kill the chain link fence
> under it



Finally, somebody postin' about goin' out and doin' something!

I liked the pee part the best. Pastor with a funny bone is the best kind.

I was starting to think this thread was a regional commentary on local weather..... 

How you guys doing? I took Emerson with me to Missouri, and we had a blast. Gave my buddy Fred a deal on a MS192T for his wife to use...man I am lucky to have married Nancy, him trying to show her how to run this thing was something else. She'll be ok she's a horsewoman, but I'm glad my wife has the temperament she does.

Got Emerson up on a horse, I'll find a way to get the pic up here. Also got a pic of his new teething toy, which I will send by PM only as many might find it upsetting.... we were in Missouri, dang it!

Everybody was impressed with Emerson, and they all told me what a god daddy I am. So there. yee haw

"Good daddy," not "god daddy...." haha

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

John you can text me the picture of the new teething tool. Headed to the basement to check over Jonsered 490 I picked up this week. Needs a pull handle. Hope thats all.

Let it rain.


----------



## RVALUE

Gentlelmen!


----------



## RVALUE

My account is still on hold..... I'm out of here for another year!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> My account is still on hold..... I'm out of here for another year!



Hit and run.


----------



## Mo. Jim

RVALUE said:


> Gentlelmen!


 Evening Dan, glad to see you checking in, at least we know your still kicking.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening Jim, Dan and lurkers.


----------



## workshop

Evening gentlemen. Another fine day in the world.


----------



## Homelite410

Why is Dan on hold?


----------



## Homelite410

Morning bretheren, thus was 830 last night 16 miles from me real close to fellow as member GMgrimmy.







And a good chuckle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Mike ..


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks! 

We had just enough rain Sunday morning to make it good road maintenance conditions. It had been 3 week since we had the gully washer which left several washouts/cuts in the 3 miles of gravel I have to the highway. There are 2 different road districts which work at this stretch but neither one has worked on it. So yesterday afternoon, I used the land plane on it on the way to get diesel. On the way back I went up & down 6 neighbor's driveways cleaning them up. It was great to see the smiles. 

With the front cutting edge set down 1/4", it was able to collect enough material to fill in the low spots without over flowing the side. This is great for the gravel road, however when the blade is up level with the skids it does well on driveways. The weight of the land plane, ~1,150 lbs, really helps it cut without jumping. If it does jump, you know you are trying to pull it too fast. 

Initially I had planned to have the skids stick out close to 3' in front of the first cutting edge to help prevent it front wanting to stand on it's nose if the first cutting edge were to really dig in. Then decided to shorten them to only around 12" in front to I could use it on the forks. There is enough weight that even when the skids were off the ground cutting out the center berms between tire tracks, it did not try to nose dive while pulling it behind the tractor.

Used it on the forks as well. When it is full of dirt & you pick it up, you know there is significant weight out there. But it handled well. When on the front you can maneuver it quickly since the steer wheels are right there. Really handy for reaching into areas where there is not turning capabilities & for spreading out a pile of dirt. The hinged back blade is really great for pushing with. Only problem is the back blade is not within the skids so it leaves ridges on each side. I still like it with back blade at the very back for the overall control it gives me.

Overall, I foresee it getting a lot of use. Well worth the time it took to build. Using mostly reclaimed material, I have less than $300 in it.

Side note, had a metal stop nut vibrate off while using the drag. Who would have thought?


----------



## Oliver1655

Sam-tip, have you had a chance to try out your log buck on the trailer yet?


----------



## lumberjackchef

First Cup of the day! How it going all? Wish we lived closer Olliver my driveway needs a makeover! Sounds like you did good on the design, but we wouldn't expect any less from ya! Have a great day fellers......got to get after it  oh i almost forgot to post a pic of my latest





Link to the whole day worth of photos the Hazel's(95yrs) Grandaughter posted on FB.
https://www.facebook.com/chad.cliffman/media_set?set=a.10202028792381934.653362472&type=3


----------



## sam-tip

Oliver1655 said:


> Sam-tip, have you had a chance to try out your log buck on the trailer yet?



First cup here. No I have not tried out the log stand on a trailer. Still need to paint too. To many summer time things going on this time of year. It may be August before I get it out of the shop again. Things don't seem to slow down until school starts back up and the state fair is over. Lot of camp fires to be made!


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> We had just enough rain Sunday morning to make it good road maintenance conditions. It had been 3 week since we had the gully washer which left several washouts/cuts in the 3 miles of gravel I have to the highway. There are 2 different road districts which work at this stretch but neither one has worked on it. So yesterday afternoon, I used the land plane on it on the way to get diesel. On the way back I went up & down 6 neighbor's driveways cleaning them up. It was great to see the smiles.
> 
> With the front cutting edge set down 1/4", it was able to collect enough material to fill in the low spots without over flowing the side. This is great for the gravel road, however when the blade is up level with the skids it does well on driveways. The weight of the land plane, ~1,150 lbs, really helps it cut without jumping. If it does jump, you know you are trying to pull it too fast.
> 
> Initially I had planned to have the skids stick out close to 3' in front of the first cutting edge to help prevent it front wanting to stand on it's nose if the first cutting edge were to really dig in. Then decided to shorten them to only around 12" in front to I could use it on the forks. There is enough weight that even when the skids were off the ground cutting out the center berms between tire tracks, it did not try to nose dive while pulling it behind the tractor.
> 
> Used it on the forks as well. When it is full of dirt & you pick it up, you know there is significant weight out there. But it handled well. When on the front you can maneuver it quickly since the steer wheels are right there. Really handy for reaching into areas where there is not turning capabilities & for spreading out a pile of dirt. The hinged back blade is really great for pushing with. Only problem is the back blade is not within the skids so it leaves ridges on each side. I still like it with back blade at the very back for the overall control it gives me.
> 
> Overall, I foresee it getting a lot of use. Well worth the time it took to build. Using mostly reclaimed material, I have less than $300 in it.
> 
> Side note, had a metal stop nut vibrate off while using the drag. Who would have thought?



With all the problems you're having with it my advice is to get rid of it and start over. Tell you what - being a friend and all - I'll give you $300 for the materials you're out and take it down to Arkansas for proper disposal. That way you can start all over on a new one and won't really be out too much. 

It's true - I'm just that kind of a good guy who likes to help folks!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

diggers_dad said:


> With all the problems you're having with it my advice is to get rid of it and start over. Tell you what - being a friend and all - I'll give you $300 for the materials you're out and take it down to Arkansas for proper disposal. That way you can start all over on a new one and won't really be out too much.
> 
> It's true - I'm just that kind of a good guy who likes to help folks!!


 Marc, I have been looking and digging around for several days and have found four clutches, but none that will work for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Looks like it's goin to get HOT!
> 
> We got the horse hay put up yesterday. Now we would like some rain. Matt, go ahead and send it our way!


I'll put in the order!


----------



## teacherman

Good morning!
Slept a long time last night, still trying to get moving. Lots to do. Got some paying work, and a shed I've been trying to get started on for a while. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy everyone of yas. glad to see the dan make an appearance, been wonderin. have a great day the rest of yas. oh btw, nice land plane. marc, when you take it off his hands just come on down to washinton county and practice on my drive.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Very sticky here today. And, found a wet spot in the basement. Judging from the downspouts, the soil against the house (28 years old) has settled another two inches. Yikes!

The postman dropped off the J-Red piston w/ring in the box this morning and the brown truck left the Echo CS3000 carcass on the porch. Will be a busy week to tinker.

Still using Blondie's 'puter so no pictures will be forth coming. I need to update my C'list adds also.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Marc, I have been looking and digging around for several days and have found four clutches, but none that will work for you.



Thanks for looking!

I've been so busy with work here since the 4th I hadn't really thought about it. We had that murder in Bear Creek and that has had me pretty well buried with stuff. This morning was my first breather since all that started. I'm due a couple of days off so maybe I'll start digging through a couple of the local shops to see what they have later this week.

This is where I've been the last few days:

http://harrisondaily.com/n2harrison...cle_bebfc23e-048c-11e4-a46d-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Marc sounds like you have been busy. Hope you find the parts you need.


----------



## spacemule

Hmm, deputy in Alpena. You know Rob Hulsey?


----------



## 67L36Driver

The good news is; my 'puter turns on and I can post from it. 
The bad news is; the two USB ports on the front are toast and two of the four in back are suspect.

We had another cloudburst about an hour ago. Not helping my wet spot in the basement.


----------



## Hedgerow

spacemule said:


> Hmm, deputy in Alpena. You know Rob Hulsey?


A mule sighting???


----------



## teacherman

We are getting hammered right now. I went out to try to cover the plywood deck for my shed, and it was too late. Oh well.

I spent some hours digging in the mud around roots and such. The pic does not begin to show how muddy I got. The shorts were a light khaki color to begin with.
Got the 760 back together. I noticed the lugs for a brake handle/hand guard, so it could definitely be converted to a chainsaw. But it's a good concrete saw, if I got a good diamond blade for it. Lot of new parts on it, it was used to cut railroad track, and that is tough on the outside, if not so bad on the inside. New everything but the crankcase.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## thinkrtinker

Up. Up and away
It's another day
Morning chainsawers


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth. Still workin' in Joplin?


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning, had 1-1/2" of rain last night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth. Still workin' in Joplin?


 
Yes let me know when you are going to bishops if it is on a Friday maybe we can make a impromptu gtg.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, hope everyone survived the storms last night all right. All I had was some rain and thunder boomers that rattled the windows. A guy was blowed off of his motercycle south of St. Joseph, Mo. last night.
I need to go town for a couple of parts, so I can finish off a 066 for a customer. I also have a lawn boy to finish, that was supposed to be done last friday. On my third cup and starting to perk up, later Jim.


----------



## Oliver1655

I have a feeling here would a great gnashing of teeth & wailing if the supply of coffee were to cut off.


----------



## diggers_dad

spacemule said:


> Hmm, deputy in Alpena. You know Rob Hulsey?



Well, sort of. Rob and I grew up together, he's a cousin somewhere down the line. His house is within .308 range of my house. He's the one who took my boy deer hunting last fall and set him up on the two deer he killed. We stay pretty close. He was at my house a couple of weeks ago shooting skeet and eating burgers at a cookout. He even keeps an eye out for the occasional saw I might want. Rob is about as good as they come, IMHO.


----------



## diggers_dad

Morning all. Time for coffee and lots of it.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. I haven't checked in much because I have been busy lately. We have friends (family of 5) staying with us, 4th of July, graduation/birthday parties, etc. I think I need to join the coffee drinking club. Take care and have a good day.


----------



## teacherman

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, hope everyone survived the storms last night all right. All I had was some rain and thunder boomers that rattled the windows. A guy was blowed off of his motercycle south of St. Joseph, Mo. last night.
> I need to go town for a couple of parts, so I can finish off a 066 for a customer. I also have a lawn boy to finish, that was supposed to be done last friday. On my third cup and starting to perk up, later Jim.



Hope he is OK. THose winds can be tricky. My bike does ok in the wind, but it weighs over 800 lbs., which helps a lot.

Drinking coffee, tellin mama to get my stepdaughter up off the couch. Dang lazy grown kids drive me nuts.


----------



## teacherman

Fellas, here are a couple of pics from the best day of my life. Kenneth was there, as was bcorradi, who never posts anymore. Note the white letters on the top cover. THey are from the first gtg for which this thread was started. Limestone, Arkansas, hosted by Jason, can't recall his AS handle though. R-Value was there, and Stephen, and a bunch of other folks. Some of the nicest, most honest and straightforward people you'd ever want to meet. 
So, this is a very fine use for a big creamsicle saw. Drop started on the second pull in front of 100 or so people, as Kenneth the Stihl lover  can verify. I made all the cuts with Nancy's hand on the top handle, and came within an inch of the bottom of the cake on the front side that I could see, and within 1/2" on the back side. 30" bar, and I did not damage the table! Canola oil and all that, it was awesome. I'll bring the was to the next gtg, and if you guys want, I'll flush the oil again and we can use it to cut up a hog for a pig roast if we want to do that. yee haw 
Have a great day, everybody!

Hope you guys get to meet Nancy and Emerson someday soon. She works every weekend, so it may take a bit of finagling.


----------



## Mo. Jim

teacherman said:


> Hope he is OK. THose winds can be tricky. My bike does ok in the wind, but it weighs over 800 lbs., which helps a lot.
> 
> Drinking coffee, tellin mama to get my stepdaughter up off the couch. Dang lazy grown kids drive me nuts.


 He was taken to the hospital with life threating injuries is all I heard on the radio. John were talking 60 and 70 mph winds on a rain slick highway. This kind of weather can put eighteen wheelers in the ditch.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

John had a lot of fun at your wedding reception. If you would have used a husky you could have cut with on a 1\16" of the table.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## teacherman

Mo. Jim said:


> He was taken to the hospital with life threating injuries is all I heard on the radio. John were talking 60 and 70 mph winds on a rain slick highway. This kind of weather can put eighteen wheelers in the ditch.


Ouch.

I hope he recovers.


----------



## Homelite410

Reminds me of this. An 18-wheeler nearly flipped over in 50-mile-per-…:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Carl stopped by looking for some parts and while he was here he took some pictures. He took pics of the Titan that I bought Saterday and a Homelite brush cutter that I picked up last year. The brush cutter runs, but I need a double strap shoulder harness to use it.


----------



## Oliver1655

Wind can be very dangerous!

I used to have a Honda 750K with full dress. While stationed up in Washington, I was driving through a mountain pass & hit by a wind tunnel. I was driving on the right hand side of the right hand lane. The wind picked up me, my passenger & the bike and moved us over 3 lanes to the left to where I was inches from the guard rail look down a steep 50ft drop off.  Needless to say I came to a stop & took a 10 minute break.  At that point I decided I would be getting rid of the bike as soon I was married & had a child on the way. The bike was exchanged for the doctor's services. Bikes are fun but too much of a risk when there were going to be young'uns depending on me. Now the kids are out of college & I wouldn't have a problem with getting another bike, but I find I prefer air conditioning.


----------



## cobey

teacherman said:


> Fellas, here are a couple of pics from the best day of my life. Kenneth was there, as was bcorradi, who never posts anymore. Note the white letters on the top cover. THey are from the first gtg for which this thread was started. Limestone, Arkansas, hosted by Jason, can't recall his AS handle though. R-Value was there, and Stephen, and a bunch of other folks. Some of the nicest, most honest and straightforward people you'd ever want to meet.
> So, this is a very fine use for a big creamsicle saw. Drop started on the second pull in front of 100 or so people, as Kenneth the Stihl lover  can verify. I made all the cuts with Nancy's hand on the top handle, and came within an inch of the bottom of the cake on the front side that I could see, and within 1/2" on the back side. 30" bar, and I did not damage the table! Canola oil and all that, it was awesome. I'll bring the was to the next gtg, and if you guys want, I'll flush the oil again and we can use it to cut up a hog for a pig roast if we want to do that. yee haw
> Have a great day, everybody!
> 
> Hope you guys get to meet Nancy and Emerson someday soon. She works every weekend, so it may take a bit of finagling.View attachment 358439
> View attachment 358440


 my buddys getting hitched in october... i think we are gonna do a chainsawed and WEEDEATER cut cake (just for the mess)


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Wind can be very dangerous!
> 
> I used to have a Honda 750K with full dress. While stationed up in Washington, I was driving through a mountain pass & hit by a wind tunnel. I was driving on the right hand side of the right hand lane. The wind picked up me, my passenger & the bike and moved us over 3 lanes to the left to where I was inches from the guard rail look down a steep 50ft drop off.  Needless to say I came to a stop & took a 10 minute break.  At that point I decided I would be getting rid of the bike as soon I was married & had a child on the way. The bike was exchanged for the doctor's services. Bikes are fun but too much of a risk when there were going to be young'uns depending on me. Now the kids are out of college & I wouldn't have a problem with getting another bike, but I find I prefer air conditioning.




Traded my bike off about a month ago for another pickup truck. Starting to have trouble with my legs balancing a bike into and out of the shed and parking lots. Low speed maneuvering was a huge problem and seems like somebody is getting killed every week down here on one. I had my fair share of cars not paying attention and cutting me off so I decided to let her go. It was a tough decision, I've had a motorcycle since I was 16. I had this one for 20 years. But, if the right one came along (Moto Guzzi) I'd consider another one.


----------



## spacemule

diggers_dad said:


> Well, sort of. Rob and I grew up together, he's a cousin somewhere down the line. His house is within .308 range of my house. He's the one who took my boy deer hunting last fall and set him up on the two deer he killed. We stay pretty close. He was at my house a couple of weeks ago shooting skeet and eating burgers at a cookout. He even keeps an eye out for the occasional saw I might want. Rob is about as good as they come, IMHO.


They're good people. I was next property neighbors with his folks for the first 18 years of my life. His mom taught me in the 4th grade.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Everyone have a good day?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Everyone have a good day?


Still going on Kenneth...
Jury's out...


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Everyone have a good day?


Yup. Worked like heck all day, digging and chopping, and I feel good. Nancy is taking her best friend out to dinner for her birthday, so Emerson and I will be hanging out this evening. Little fang growing monster boy keeps us hopping. 

I want Nancy to have girls' nights out and go have fun. I support her completely in that.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> John had a lot of fun at your wedding reception. If you would have used a husky you could have cut with on a 1\16" of the table.opcorn:opcorn:


Heck, I'd stihl be trying to get it started if I were using a husqy!


----------



## workshop

Fang Dynasty!!! I like that. I've got three children, all adults now. But they all teethed on the same thing, a wooden cooking spoon. My wife still cooks with that [email protected]&m thing, and it still has teeth marks on it. 
Too bad I wasn't into saws back then, they could've teethed on an old chain.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Heck, I'd stihl be trying to get it started if I were using a husqy!


Oh now you know it would have started on the first pull.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Carl stopped by looking for some parts and while he was here he took some pictures. He took pics of the Titan that I bought Saterday and a Homelite brush cutter that I picked up last year. The brush cutter runs, but I need a double strap shoulder harness to use it.



I'm runnin' late but I got the little Echo runnin' and cuttin'.

A couple teaser pictures 'till Jim tells me were to put them all up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

There was a new chain under all the goo.




The clutch needs sorted out still and a couple bits for the chain brake.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> I'm runnin' late but I got the little Echo runnin' and cuttin'.
> 
> A couple teaser pictures 'till Jim tells me were to put them all up.
> 
> View attachment 358499
> 
> View attachment 358500


OK everybody, I've seen it all now. An XL12 powered weed eater. Now, I would like THAT kind of weed whacker. 
How many, and what kind of applications, did Homelite use the XL12 power head for?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> There was a new chain under all the goo.
> View attachment 358501
> View attachment 358502
> 
> 
> The clutch needs sorted out still and a couple bits for the chain brake.



Nice little Echo, Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Nice little Echo, Carl.



Evilbay carcass. The bar was held on with a stack of 1/4" flat washers as it was sans clutch cover/chainbrake. Jim donated a 'do fer' cover and a clutch from his Echo bin.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I was my dad's tool passer and parts washer.
He would say 'It may not be fixable but it will be the cleanest piece of crap in the junk pile'


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Fang Dynasty!!! I like that. I've got three children, all adults now. But they all teethed on the same thing, a wooden cooking spoon. My wife still cooks with that [email protected]&m thing, and it still has teeth marks on it.
> Too bad I wasn't into saws back then, they could've teethed on an old chain.


We used a bull's nose ring...


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> OK everybody, I've seen it all now. An XL12 powered weed eater. Now, I would like THAT kind of weed whacker.
> How many, and what kind of applications, did Homelite use the XL12 power head for?


 Steve I have seen the brush cutters, water pumps and circular saws and there are a couple more that I can't recall off hand. That brush cutter is flat Heavy, that is why I'm looking for a double strap shoulder harness to use with it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Link to Jim's brushcutter: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/mo-jims-homelite-brushcutter.259746/


----------



## teacherman

workshop said:


> Fang Dynasty!!! I like that. I've got three children, all adults now. But they all teethed on the same thing, a wooden cooking spoon. My wife still cooks with that [email protected]&m thing, and it still has teeth marks on it.
> Too bad I wasn't into saws back then, they could've teethed on an old chain.


I tried it (the spoon, not the chain). He's stihl gnawing on that thing after about an hour. Tomorrow I'll attach a rubber ball to the other end so he doesn't poke his eye out. He's stihl pretty jerky and random with a lot of his movements. 4 1/2 months old.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning .


----------



## Oliver1655

Yes it is! Pray everyone has a great day!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning
thunderstorms here


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yo yall


----------



## diggers_dad

spacemule said:


> They're good people. I was next property neighbors with his folks for the first 18 years of my life. His mom taught me in the 4th grade.



Yup. Good people don't even begin to tell the tale. I could tell you stories -- but if you grew up next to them you might be able to tell one or two yourself. He's one of the people I could call at 3 am, tell him I needed help hiding a body and he would show up with no questions asked.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> There was a new chain under all the goo.
> View attachment 358501
> View attachment 358502
> 
> 
> The clutch needs sorted out still and a couple bits for the chain brake.



tbone75 did have a lot of extra parts for those. He usually hangs out in the "fight" thread. Might hit him up for what you need. He's good to deal with, tell him I sent ya.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Time for coffee. Anybody bring donuts?


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! Was under my truck to replace these.




and I found this.



can you tell me what's wrong with this picture? Not the oil leak, not the unhooked cable?


----------



## thinkrtinker

hose parted


----------



## Oliver1655

What is that hanging on the left side? Looks like a piece of hose.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> What is that hanging on the left side? Looks like a piece of hose.


Yup.. Looks like something chewed it off...


----------



## Homelite410

Not the hose keep trying!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas.

Jim: Call me about where to post the Titan pictures.



Homelite410 said:


> Not the hose keep trying!


It's a Ford?

Off to Orschlens for misc. small Echo bits. (I dislike using wood screws to hold on recoil housings. Darn farmers.)


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Morning fellas.
> 
> Jim: Call me about where to post the Titan pictures.
> 
> 
> It's a Ford?
> 
> Off to Orschlens for misc. small Echo bits. (I dislike using wood screws to hold on recoil housings. Darn farmers.)


Its paid for.......


----------



## jerrycmorrow

either something is sposed to go in that empty hole or someone laid a bead on the brace


----------



## thinkrtinker

oil pan rubbing


----------



## Homelite410

Come on I figure John or Carl will call it.


----------



## thinkrtinker

sharp bend in oil pan upper left corner


----------



## thinkrtinker

same stump took out wires and hose


----------



## Hedgerow

It's too rusty!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Ok look closely at the brake line.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Copper? Copper is a big No No as it swells and eventually splits as it has a low yield strength. My H.S. bud discoverd that with his '36 Ford converted to hydraulic brakes.

Yup, oil pan is about to rust thru. But, I thought all Fords leaked enuff oil to be self preserving.

Up next. Look for Mo.Jim's Titan pictures in the Antique Saw thread. It weighs as much or more than the massive weedwacker.


----------



## Homelite410

It was installed by a professional shop 3 years ago. My question is that is it in fact is it nickel copper alloy brake line?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> It was installed by a professional shop 3 years ago. My question is that is it in fact is it nickel copper alloy brake line?



Try a magnet.


----------



## workshop

Can't understand why a shop, of all places, would use a copper line for brakes. Steel brake lines are easy to get and easy to double flare properly.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been a busy day.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been a busy day.


Yep, been a busy week. Seems like it never ends, too.


----------



## sam-tip

Steel line would have been cheaper. Copper tubing/pipe is $$$.


----------



## Homelite410

Previous owner is gonna call the shop he ad work on it!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin fellas...
> More hay today...
> View attachment 357991


Just got done stacking 100 squares of fresh brome in the barn... I need a shower.


Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas! Was under my truck to replace these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell me what's wrong with this picture? Not the oil leak, not the unhooked cable?


That's some dandy galvanic rust on the oil pan... The copper is a bit scarier though...


----------



## cobey

second on the magnet check


----------



## Homelite410

Will do, I forgot nickel is magnetic....


----------



## Oliver1655

Have a great day folks! 

Carl, you called it right on the lower stern drive housing. There is definitely corrosion there. But the rest of the boat is in good enough shape, I am willing to fix it. It cost more to title/license it than to buy it. When I'm done I should have less than $1,000 in it.

FYI - Boat facts :
- It's a 1969 Tom Sawyer, probably the Lark model. 
(Tom Sawyer Boat Co, 1967-74, was purchased at Hannibal and moved to Richland, Missouri. The company was setup as Fiberglass Marine Inc. They were possibly built in Lebonon, MO as well)
- 16' Runabout/ski boat.
- MerCruiser 160hp GM inline 6 cylinder. (The Lark normally came with a 125 hp engine.)
- Pre-Alpha MerCruiser stern unit.
- AM/FM stero with 8 track deck.
- Hull is white & vynal interior is blue
- Needs a good cleaning but the flooring is solid & only one seat bottom is damaged.
- Canapy has a 5" rip next to windshiend but other wise is intact
- Trailer is a single axle with 4 bolt hubs. Tires were 13-6 replaced with R175/80-13, 6 ply

These photos are not my boat but look real close. (There is too much stuff in the way in my shop to get good photos.)


----------



## Locust Cutter

WTH,... Why am I not getting the updates??? This is about annoying.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

John ,Brian. every one Good morning. Glad this wk is about over.


----------



## sawnami

Nice vintage boat! Sounds like a good buy. 

AND mornin' everbody. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning Kenneth and John!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning guys! These going to bed at midnight and up at 5 is getting old!


----------



## teacherman

Locust Cutter said:


> Good morning Kenneth and John!!!


Morning, fellas! It is a beautiful 70˚outside. Been bustin my butt on a ditch digging around roots project, and we are ready for the next phase. Halfway thru the coffee, and I blee vowel have me some vitamin I today. (ibuprofen)
Nice to be outside working hard, though. 

The other day a huge mulberry split to the ground in the next block, unbeknownst to me. I hear a saw running, and wander over there, and a guy has cut up what had to be a 16-18" thick half of a tree, and had made it to the last cut. Using a Stihl 025 on some of the hardest wood in KS. I could tell it was ready for a sharpening, but it was stihl going, even though it was a job for a larger pro saw.


Orange and white forever 

Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Got my little 1954 fiber king back on the water yesterday too! The cats just love the nasty stinking perch I let set out in the sun !






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

But I did a little carving first of course!





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

lumberjackchef said:


> Got my little 1954 fiber king back on the water yesterday too! The cats just love the nasty stinking perch I let set out in the sun !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Nice haul Chad, rod or trot line, either way I'm envious.


----------



## thinkrtinker

That's some fine eating right there!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Nice haul Chad, rod or trot line, either way I'm envious.


Rod and my daughter said she didn't think she ever had more fun!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Chad, it is awesome you & your daughter are able to spend quality time together!


----------



## Homelite410

Sad day for us and the hoskeys. Our mailman and friend and neighbor was killed in a traffic accident today. I always stopped by on the way to the hoskeys and said hi. His dad lived with him (92 I think) he is a bachelor and a farmer. He was always happy and a nice guy to seal with and deeply will be missed.


----------



## Oliver1655

Sorry for your & his family's loss.


----------



## workshop

Sorry to hear you lost someone you were close to, Mike. Prayers from the Ozarks for you and your friends.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Death sucks. One day it too will be banished forever. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks guys. Just proves that we need not take ANYONE for granted in our lives.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sorry to hear this Mike.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Sad day for us and the hoskeys. Our mailman and friend and neighbor was killed in a traffic accident today. I always stopped by on the way to the hoskeys and said hi. His dad lived with him (92 I think) he is a bachelor and a farmer. He was always happy and a nice guy to seal with and deeply will be missed.



God-willing his pain was brief. He's definitely not hurting now and I pray that there is an amicable solution for his Father's care. You shouldn't ever have your children go before you do...


----------



## cobey

sorry to here this Mike, prayers for his dad, family and friends


----------



## Locust Cutter

So when/where is the next charity cut (GTG)? I was showing Dad the pictures from some in the past and we'd both like to come lend a hand/saw/splitter/back if we can. I'd also like to try Sam-tip's 395 and 3120...


----------



## Homelite410

Locust Cutter said:


> So when/where is the next charity cut (GTG)? I was showing Dad the pictures from some in the past and we'd both like to come lend a hand/saw/splitter/back if we can. I'd also like to try Sam-tip's 395 and 3120...


My next one will be wky and I do believe the 3120 will be there. Rumors of a fall charity cut gtg have been floating around for waukee again but that has yet to be determined.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> My next one will be wky and I do believe the 3120 will be there. Rumors of a fall charity cut gtg have been floating around for waukee again but that has yet to be determined.


Been rumors of a GTG November 1st...
Not far from you...


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKY as in West Kentucky or Milwaukee?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Been rumors of a GTG November 1st...
> Not far from you...


Not far as in 6hrs?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Been rumors of a GTG November 1st...
> Not far from you...



Is this the potential one at your place? Where is your place Matt (city anyway)?


----------



## Oliver1655

WKY = West Kentucky
Close to You = Carthage, MO


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy doodies. top of the morn to ya. this is the day the Lord has made, let's rejoice and be glad. just sayin


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Been rumors of a GTG November 1st...
> Not far from you...


 If this rumor becomes a reality, I'm calling dibbs for Stephen and I for our spots next to the wood stove in the shop.
Oh, good morning all.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> If this rumor becomes a reality, I'm calling dibbs for Stephen and I for our spots next to the wood stove in the shop.
> Oh, good morning all.



Dibs on a spot beside the Super XL-15. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> So when/where is the next charity cut (GTG)? I was showing Dad the pictures from some in the past and we'd both like to come lend a hand/saw/splitter/back if we can. I'd also like to try Sam-tip's 395 and 3120...





There is also Fort Scott that same wkend. It is with the steam engine show.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Been rumors of a GTG November 1st...
> Not far from you...


I'll need to make this one for sure, an stuff...


----------



## Lurch2

There was talk about charity cutting starting back up in September.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Folgers tastes darn fine this a.m.. Waiting for the noise curfew to be lifted so we can check the oiler on the Echo tophandle. (i.e.: Blondie drags her butt out of bed.)


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> Death sucks. One day it too will be banished forever. Sorry for your loss


 
Yes it does and yes it will. Going to my Uncle's memorial service today, at 10:00. Have a good day everybody.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There is also Fort Scott that same wkend. It is with the steam engine show.


Yes there is on Saturday September 27, We will be having races for all classes as needed. Bring anything and everything to run we will have plenty of logs available for your cutting pleasure. It is an antique tractor show as well so if you have some vintage saws that you need to run this would be the perfect place!!!! Darick and I will be doing chainsaw carvings, and hosting an all around saw extravaganza. It is called the Pioneer Harvest Fiesta (just north of the sawmill display) in Fort Scott, Ks. This is open to everyone. Hey teach, this ones close enough you could bring the fam down and hang too!


----------



## lumberjackchef

These darn things keep following my daughter and I home from the lake!






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

lumberjackchef said:


> These darn things keep following my daughter and I home from the lake!
> good problem to have
> morning everyone


----------



## teacherman

Morning, everyone!


----------



## teacherman

lumberjackchef said:


> Yes there is on Saturday September 27, We will be having races for all classes as needed. Bring anything and everything to run we will have plenty of logs available for your cutting pleasure. It is an antique tractor show as well so if you have some vintage saws that you need to run this would be the perfect place!!!! Darick and I will be doing chainsaw carvings, and hosting an all around saw extravaganza. It is called the Pioneer Harvest Fiesta (just north of the sawmill display) in Fort Scott, Ks. This is open to everyone. Hey teach, this ones close enough you could bring the fam down and hang too!



We will see what we can do. Nancy works every Saturday but that lets us raise our own kid. We will see if she has enough vacation time built up by then.


----------



## Mo. Jim

lumberjackchef said:


> These darn things keep following my daughter and I home from the lake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


 Chad what's the average weight on those cats, I'm thinking Road Trip, not really, but tempting.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Chad what's the average weight on those cats, I'm thinking Road Trip, not really, but tempting.


5-7# Jim they aren't monsters but man they filet out nice!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> WKY as in West Kentucky or Milwaukee?


Mike's referring to west Kentucky in September.


Homelite410 said:


> Not far as in 6hrs?


Bout that from you, yes...


Locust Cutter said:


> Is this the potential one at your place? Where is your place Matt (city anyway)?


Carthage.. Easy peasy...


sunfish said:


> I'll need to make this one for sure, an stuff...


You better!!! Or we're sending out the baldknobbers!!!


Mo. Jim said:


> If this rumor becomes a reality, I'm calling dibbs for Stephen and I for our spots next to the wood stove in the shop.
> Oh, good morning all.


I'll mark an X on the floor... There's an outlet beside it for a coffee pot...


lumberjackchef said:


> 5-7# Jim they aren't monsters but man they filet out nice!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Those are nice fish Chad!!


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Yes there is on Saturday September 27, We will be having races for all classes as needed. Bring anything and everything to run we will have plenty of logs available for your cutting pleasure. It is an antique tractor show as well so if you have some vintage saws that you need to run this would be the perfect place!!!! Darick and I will be doing chainsaw carvings, and hosting an all around saw extravaganza. It is called the Pioneer Harvest Fiesta (just north of the sawmill display) in Fort Scott, Ks. This is open to everyone. Hey teach, this ones close enough you could bring the fam down and hang too!



Darn! Will be in San Diego then. :-(


----------



## specter29

Afternoon guys cleaning out the storage trailer this weekend anybody looking for old saws let me know gotta make room for my new toy

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

got any old red Swede's ?opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## specter29

from what i can see so far Homelites, Macs, couple of kiekhaefer kb6ay-kb6ax 2 mans, 1 or 2 mall 2 mans, couple mall 0MG's, Merc DA211 I think got to double check plate, sears, lombard, montgomery ward, skillsaw, RAM 50W, Mono H81 I think, IEL Pioneer, Disston D0101, clinton D25C, Craftsman 2 man, Bulldog AH80. I am selling all of it to fund my new toy sides wont have time once its up and running to play with the old stuff. Here is the link to the pics 
http://s666.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/library/chainsaws/chainsaw collection


----------



## specter29

Here is a pic of my new toy


----------



## Oliver1655

What are your plans for your new machine?


----------



## specter29

Getting back into woodwork, sign making, and some aluminum or glass etching

Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

http://s666.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/library/chainsaws/chainsaw collection

Mercy, lots of old alloy in that pile............................................................


----------



## cobey

specter29 said:


> Here is a pic of my new toy


I run a giant vertion of that evey day  a 5x8 bed , 5 axis, (3) 13 hp heads, (3) 7hp piggy backs
and a drill bank with 16 drills, and to horazonal drills. that one you are getting will be super handy


----------



## cobey

specter29 said:


> from what i can see so far Homelites, Macs, couple of kiekhaefer kb6ay-kb6ax 2 mans, 1 or 2 mall 2 mans, couple mall 0MG's, Merc DA211 I think got to double check plate, sears, lombard, montgomery ward, skillsaw, RAM 50W, Mono H81 I think, IEL Pioneer, Disston D0101, clinton D25C, Craftsman 2 man, Bulldog AH80. I am selling all of it to fund my new toy sides wont have time once its up and running to play with the old stuff. Here is the link to the pics
> http://s666.photobucket.com/user/broebre1/library/chainsaws/chainsaw collection


you got any homelite 101 to 104 xl saws?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> you got any homelite 101 to 104 xl saws?



I have an XL-123 that I got off evilbay for the tin muffler. Good runner but the fuel tank leaks.

We could trade sumptin'.........................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, going to be another hot one in my neighborhood, will need a lot of ice water to chase my coffee with. Might run down and check out the weekly consignment auction later this afternoon for saws and lawn equipment. Like I really need anything else to work on, work and play safe out there today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Posted the Lombard in the Lombard sticky on ********. http://********.com/showthread.php/3250-What-No-Lombard-thread?p=204515&viewfull=1#post204515

Hmmm. I see the link police are on the ball...................................Well, it is their sandbox.


----------



## teacherman

Morning, everyone!
I had my coffee, listened to Michael Feldman on NPR, and am typing with a 5 month old in my lap. Nancy is out taking care of sick folks, so I have the tough job of interpreting the wishes of one who is preverbal!


----------



## teacherman

specter29 said:


> Afternoon guys cleaning out the storage trailer this weekend anybody looking for old saws let me know gotta make room for my new toy
> 
> Sent from my Motorola RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk



Stihl 076?


----------



## sam-tip

Locust Cutter said:


> So when/where is the next charity cut (GTG)? I was showing Dad the pictures from some in the past and we'd both like to come lend a hand/saw/splitter/back if we can. I'd also like to try Sam-tip's 395 and 3120...


You can try them anytime. Might need to wipe some dust off them from sitting around. Biggest saws are the least used and but most important saws when needed. Both saws run fast! Thinking of sending the 201ce to mastermind.


----------



## teacherman

Picked up my new carb for the MS200 rear handle yesterday. It appears both part numbers have been superseded. Hope they got the right one. Nice people at the JD dealer that picked up Stihl, but I can tell they're not stihlheads. I'll bring in the 056 and 032 for them to look at, and start trying to drum up some enthusiasm. 
They do have an 880 with w 47" bar, but the pitch # is not printed on the bar. Probably 404.

I am really getting back into saws now, rather to Nancy's chagrin, because she wants me to sell saws to pay down debt.

I want to convert my TS760 to a dual purpose machine, and I found the ipl and a service manual, but it will take a while to figure it out. I know it has the right case, as there are lugs for the brake handle.
What I really appreciate about this saw is the little black button next to the plug boot........ 111 freshly rebuilt cc without it is a tough drop start for a little guy like me.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: The little Echo was suffering from oil strainer 'clog-itis'. Now waiting for the Permatex to dry so we can try him again.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's that time of year ...


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## sarahdodgegeek

How'd he show?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## thinkrtinker

Show time


----------



## specter29

teacherman said:


> Stihl 076?


nope no stihls


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I have an XL-123 that I got off evilbay for the tin muffler. Good runner but the fuel tank leaks.
> 
> We could trade sumptin'.........................................


 yep we will find something cool to trade


----------



## lumberjackchef

Darick and I showed up at a little small town festival in Prescott ks. Where my daughter and SIL were pulling tractors today. We finally finished that bear in the pine log you brought us in Avilla Matt!




he's the one in the background. We sold out and went home early praise God! First time we've had that happen. Well better get some rest, oldest daughter wants to go pound the banks in the early am tomorrow! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Darick and I showed up at a little small town festival in Prescott ks. Where my daughter and SIL were pulling tractors today. We finally finished that bear in the pine log you brought us in Avilla Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> he's the one in the background. We sold out and went home early praise God! First time we've had that happen. Well better get some rest, oldest daughter wants to go pound the banks in the early am tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


 neat stuff Chad 


I went to bonecreek lake friday night and only got an odd 3 pound bass and I couple bullheads


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge treasure the time you & Lisa still have your kids at home. Blink twice & they are gone.


----------



## Oliver1655

Sam-tip, I thought your 201 was Snellerized.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> How'd he show?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


He didn't win, but placed high enough to make the sale for premiums...
That, and he was the heaviest steer there...
We had to starve 65 lbs off him to keep him under 1400 pounds, so he wasn't disqualified...


----------



## sam-tip

Oliver1655 said:


> Sam-tip, I thought your 201 was Snellerized.


They are done by Brad. Wanting more fun! I keep loosing at racing. Mighy be the operator.

I like the way my mastermind 355 echo runs. Very strong.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Darick and I showed up at a little small town festival in Prescott ks. Where my daughter and SIL were pulling tractors today. We finally finished that bear in the pine log you brought us in Avilla Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> he's the one in the background. We sold out and went home early praise God! First time we've had that happen. Well better get some rest, oldest daughter wants to go pound the banks in the early am tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Sweet!!
You guys gotta put on a show at the jasper co fair here...
Maybe we should do a saw race too..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge treasure the time you & Lisa still have your kids at home. Blink twice & they are gone.


Man I know that's the truth. Reminds me of that country song " you're gonna miss this" two of mine already flew the coop and my other two just have a couple years left. That's why I take the time to do so much fishing and hanging out with em! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Sweet!!
> You guys gotta put on a show at the jasper co fair here...
> Maybe we should do a saw race too..


You betcha! Got any info on that one Matt?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone. Chad are you on the way to catch some more of those catfish? Glad you all sold out of carvings. We are getting a nice summer rain .


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning everyone. Chad are you on the way to catch some more of those catfish? Glad you all sold out of carvings. We are getting a nice summer rain .


Yep

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim did you do any good at the auction?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, had some rain here this morning also, going to be really muggy afterwhile. I need to work on my rider sometime today, electric clutch won't engage, hope it's just the switch.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim did you do any good at the auction?


 Nope, no joy this week, seems like it's either feast or famine.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Be working on the F150 today and painting some more on the shop. Another fine day in the Ozarks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Nope, no joy this week, seems like it's either feast or famine.


 
That seems to be the way it is.


----------



## lumberjackchef

My buddy rick picked this older style 021 up from some Amish boys the other day. Is that a stock type air filter set up for these? Never seen one like it on the 20 series saws before. It looks good now when he got it it look liked it was twice dipped in gear oil and sawdust those boys are rough on their saws!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> You betcha! Got any info on that one Matt?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


I'll hook you up when it rolls around next year...


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> My buddy rick picked this older style 021 up from some Amish boys the other day. Is that a stock type air filter set up for these? Never seen one like it on the 20 series saws before. It looks good now when he got it it look liked it was twice dipped in gear oil and sawdust those boys are rough on their saws!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Yup...
Stock setup there... They make a rounded snap in one for a replacement though... At least on a 025 they do..


----------



## sawnami

Cleaning up vehicles today. I could rent out the driver's side floor of the Avalanche for farmland. I think there's a floor mat under there somewhere. 
Replacing a nearly locked up spindle bearing on the mower deck of the LX188. 
Pricing antiques for the flea market. 
Got a cord of oak and hickory to split but by the looks of today's forecast, it's gonna have to wait. (I'm not a Hedgerow). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lumberjackchef

Having gtg withdrawals today!





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Postman is going to be loaded down on our route this week. Expecting two saws and numerous parts. Mother is going to hide my Visa card.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Postman is going to be loaded down on our route this week. Expecting two saws and numerous parts. Mother is going to hide my Visa card.


 What have you got coming


----------



## sunfish

67L36Driver said:


> Postman is going to be loaded down on our route this week. Expecting two saws and numerous parts. Mother is going to hide my Visa card.


I've been listing stuff here in the trading post all weekend. Shipping stuff out Monday... Still have the bars listed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ready to head north...


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What have you got coming



Another Echo CS3000 (I can hear Jim groaning) and a Echo 300EVL. And, a piston for the J-Red. 

People keep trying to buy my 'user' 3000 so I figured to stock up on the little pups.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Another Echo CS3000 (I can hear Jim groaning) and a Echo 300EVL. And, a piston for the J-Red.
> 
> People keep trying to buy my 'user' 3000 so I figured to stock up on the little pups.


 You better hope the coil is good on the 3000, because ole Jim doesn't have any extras. I need 1 or 4 myself.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> You better hope the coil is good on the 3000, because ole Jim doesn't have any extras. I need 1 or 4 myself.



Plugging that in to my Iphone/Ebay search function.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Looking forward to having Matt and his family coming up and hanging out with us next weekend. Wish more of you southerners could make the trip. We will be cutting some firewood at my house on Friday, going to the tractor pulls at the Chisago county fair on friday night, chainsaw racing at the same fair on saturday and after that we are going over to Grantsburg Wisconsin to see a fireworks display at the snowmobile waterskips. Gonna be a busy weekend. Probably eat some good grub as well. Will have to post up some photos.


----------



## Oliver1655

It's Monday Morning! Hope everyone has a GREAT DAY!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> You better hope the coil is good on the 3000, because ole Jim doesn't have any extras. I need 1 or 4 myself.



I'm seeing one piece coils w/plug lead on the bay where both 3000s I have have two piece ignition. ????


----------



## sam-tip

Going to be a cooler this week


----------



## Homelite410

Good Monday morning my suddern brudders, going to be cool and hopefully productive week. I got the new battery cables on big red and o2 sensor will be in today so hopefully that will take care of the mis fire. If not then I'm down to checking tps and pip signals and hopefully will not have to buy a new ecm............. Y'all have a good start to the week!


----------



## thinkrtinker

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking forward to having Matt and his family coming up and hanging out with us next weekend. Wish more of you southerners could make the trip. We will be cutting some firewood at my house on Friday, going to the tractor pulls at the Chisago county fair on friday night, chainsaw racing at the
> same fair on saturday and after that we are going over to Grantsburg Wisconsin to see a fireworks display at the snowmobile waterskips. Gonna be a busy weekend. Probably eat some good grub as well. Will have to post up some photos.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend
> Monday may a little tough


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> I'm seeing one piece coils w/plug lead on the bay where both 3000s I have have two piece ignition. ????


 Carl I have never seen a 300 series top handle with a two piece coil, but there are two different coils used on these saws though. These saws are rev limited, which make them touchy when setting the rpm's.
Good morning all, have a safe one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, got it confused with the Jonsered.

There are some on evilbay. High dollar. Yikes!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 359136
> 
> 
> Ready to head north...


 
Good afternoon. Been really busy here, had a few pages to read to get caught up. Hope all is well with everybody.

Matt, what is that off of and what kind of chain?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Good afternoon. Been really busy here, had a few pages to read to get caught up. Hope all is well with everybody.
> 
> Matt, what is that off of and what kind of chain?


Levi's John Deere that Randy built...
3/8 square filed chain...


----------



## Oliver1655

So will Levi be able to prove "Nothing Runs Like A Deere"? Inquiring minds what to know. Tune in next week to find out, or is the week after???.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> So will Levi be able to prove "Nothing Runs Like A Deere"? Inquiring minds what to know. Tune in next week to find out, or is the week after???.


It's a very strong running saw...
But ... It is just a work saw..
We'll see...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Piston w/rings arrived this am so now the Jonnyred is a runner again.

Sod did the Echo 300EVL. It needs a new sprocket/drum but someone must have lost the L.H. metric nut as it has an off the wall job brazed on. Damn farm fix.

Good thing we have an acetylene outfit...........................


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> You better hope the coil is good on the 3000, because ole Jim doesn't have any extras. I need 1 or 4 myself.


 the little 300evl's are cute


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sounds like everyone had a good day.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It's a very strong running saw...
> But ... It is just a work saw..
> We'll see...


 some angry saws up there!


----------



## gritz

Hey, just dropping a line to intrduce myself. I'm in the Liberty, MO area and don't really know many saw fanatics close. I mainly mess around with eh 1121 series Stihls (026 primarily) and anything that comes across my bench on Saturdays. (Can't work on chainsaws for a living, yet. Still have a day and sometimes into the night job through the week). Take care.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

gritz welcome I live on the other side of the state line in Tonganoxie Ks. there are several other's within an hour of you.


----------



## Oliver1655

Welcome Gritz


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey John.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Liberty to Joetown is 45-50 minutes. Mo.Jim is just 7 miles south of town.

Try lunch at Steak and Shake or visit the Corner Cafe west end of Liberty.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think I'll just fire up the Echo and hold a file to the brazed area. Just like a lathe.


----------



## Homelite410

Welcome gritz! I'm from Iowa but they all still put up with me! Great group of guys on this thread!


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> I think I'll just fire up the Echo and hold a file to the brazed area. Just like a lathe.


12,000 rpm lathe! [emoji23]


----------



## cobey

gritz said:


> Hey, just dropping a line to intrduce myself. I'm in the Liberty, MO area and don't really know many saw fanatics close. I mainly mess around with eh 1121 series Stihls (026 primarily) and anything that comes across my bench on Saturdays. (Can't work on chainsaws for a living, yet. Still have a day and sometimes into the night job through the week). Take care.


 welcome!! good to meet you


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> 12,000 rpm lathe! [emoji23]



More like on idle speed using my Dremmel with a stone counter-rotating.

Heat to melt the braze would likely kill the crank seal.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not to mention the danger of burning down the saw plus the garage and the house from the gas fumes......................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. Any one else up


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas. My red ford is alive again, new o2 sensor and new cables and it whips right over and ran last night for 25 min with not so much as a twitch at idle! Gonna pull the throttle body and clean then replace a half mile of powdered vacuum lines! 51° here have a good day all!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

56 IN JOPLIN.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Next seven days of below normal temps. 

July what?............................................

Going back to bed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, beautiful morning, 58 degrees and sunshine. Located the parts I need to finish off my Jonsered top handle 35. Needed a different air filter cover, a brake handle and a couple of oem screws. Go forth and do Good Things today and make your Mother proud.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> More like on idle speed using my Dremmel with a stone counter-rotating.
> 
> Heat to melt the braze would likely kill the crank seal.


but they had to heat it to braze it. hmmm. musta used a heat sink somehow.
i'm thinking there musta been something wrong with the threads for the farmer to go to brazing.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mornin' all. Busy weekend through here all the way through yesterday. You boys sure have been chatty during my absence! 

I made a trip to my favorite saw shop yesterday and came home with a couple of little goodies. I'll try to post some pics tonight...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite XL 12 on the bench right now... Will run on prime... And full throttle, but no idle...
Anyone have quick words of advice before I proceed???
It will no doubt need fuel line and carb kit... How does this model derive it's impulse?


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Carl. Any one else up


You, my friend, are an early riser.

What a beautiful day! I get to ride my bike to Shawnee and pick up a 30" wide concrete float. My wife and son are well, and it is nice to wake up next to a 5 month old smiling up at me. Life is good. I hope to put the new carb on my MS200 rear handle later on today. Saws are running well, bike and car the same, we are all healthy, life is good. Hope everyone does well today.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Homelite XL 12 on the bench right now... Will run on prime... And full throttle, but no idle...
> Anyone have quick words of advice before I proceed???
> It will no doubt need fuel line and carb kit... How does this model derive it's impulse?


 Matt these are reed valve saws, check the carb mount screws and make sure they are tight before you pull the carb.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> but they had to heat it to braze it. hmmm. musta used a heat sink somehow.
> i'm thinking there musta been something wrong with the threads for the farmer to go to brazing.



Yup, threads are likly bad or they lost the l.h. metric nut. Not easy to strip the threads on a hardened crank but turning the nut in the wrong direction can easily strip the nut.

I can understand not wanting to make a twenty mile trip to the nearest hardware store.

My local Ace has L.H. metric nuts on hand. Also, push nuts, roll pins, snap rings etc. Half mile from here in mid-town.


----------



## Oliver1655

Gritz in a couple of months the charity cuts will be starting back up & hopefully you will have the opportunity to participate & meet some of unique folks on this site. I'm about a hour east of you on the other side of Clinton. 

Workshop is our coordinator for most of the Springfield area charity cuts & Sam-tip & wife have ones on the east side of Des Moinse, Iowa at Waukee.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt these are reed valve saws, check the carb mount screws and make sure they are tight before you pull the carb.


Will do... I will try and get it to fire on it's own tonight after letting the carb sit all day with fresh mix in it....
The high jet will tune, and i can keep it running over half throttle.. But as soon as you let it idle down, there's no bringing it back...
Ya gotta prime it..
I been needing to dig into one of these reed valve motors to see what makes em' tick anyway I guess...
Any thoughts as to why the carb would pull fuel at 3/4 to full throttle but not at idle?


----------



## 67L36Driver

It WORKED! Reduced the bead enuff to twist off the nut.








About time someone changed this! Evilbay seller is going to get a less than steller rating from me.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> Will do... I will try and get it to fire on it's own tonight after letting the carb sit all day with fresh mix in it....
> The high jet will tune, and i can keep it running over half throttle.. But as soon as you let it idle down, there's no bringing it back...
> Ya gotta prime it..
> I been needing to dig into one of these reed valve motors to see what makes em' tick anyway I guess...
> Any thoughts as to why the carb would pull fuel at 3/4 to full throttle but not at idle?



That sounds like the low side has some trash / obstruction / old, varnished fuel in it. The fresh fuel mix may work for ya, but it's a "Hail Mary" play. If you're gonna keep it, might as well tear it town and give it a rebuild with some new fuel lines, etc. 
If you're giving it to your brother-in-law, leave it as is ...  Of course, that's just my opinion.

DD


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> It WORKED! Reduced the bead enuff to twist off the nut.
> 
> About time someone changed this! Evilbay seller is going to get a less than steller rating from me.



Nice work! Are the crank threads going to be usable?

That sprocket looked like it still had some life in it.  Are you sure you're gonna change it?


----------



## Oliver1655

At least keep it reserve. Never know when you might need another paper weight.


----------



## workshop

It's been a while, but don't the XL12's have an impulse hole in the casting where the carb mounts up at? Seems to me they do and if the gasket is put on backwards it will cover up the hole, or the whole gets blocked with crud. Just going from memory here, so not really clear. Also, seems like they will pull fuel at wide open just from the Venturi vacuum.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> That sounds like the low side has some trash / obstruction / old, varnished fuel in it. The fresh fuel mix may work for ya, but it's a "Hail Mary" play. If you're gonna keep it, might as well tear it town and give it a rebuild with some new fuel lines, etc.
> If you're giving it to your brother-in-law, leave it as is ...  Of course, that's just my opinion.
> 
> DD


It's for a neighbor... I figured on a rebuild kit anyway... But if the low side orifice had blockage, I've never had much luck clearing the passages...


workshop said:


> It's been a while, but don't the XL12's have an impulse hole in the casting where the carb mounts up at? Seems to me they do and if the gasket is put on backwards it will cover up the hole, or the whole gets blocked with crud. Just going from memory here, so not really clear. Also, seems like they will pull fuel at wide open just from the Venturi vacuum.


I'll check what Jim mentioned, then proceed.. I'm thinking you may be right on the location of the impulse hole.. I will find out this evening.
I'm gonna order a rebuild kit...
I have washed my hands of the local saw shop for good as of this morning...
The owner finally reached my last nerve...


----------



## diggers_dad

Hedgerow said:


> It's for a neighbor... I figured on a rebuild kit anyway... But if the low side orifice had blockage, I've never had much luck clearing the passages...
> 
> I'll check what Jim mentioned, then proceed.. I'm thinking you may be right on the location of the impulse hole.. I will find out this evening.
> I'm gonna order a rebuild kit...
> I have washed my hands of the local saw shop for good as of this morning...
> The owner finally reached my last nerve...




On clearing passages - do you have an ultrasonic cleaner? I've had them work wonders.

On the local saw shop - do you care to elaborate? It must be something beyond the normal level of stupidity.


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> At least keep it reserve. Never know when you might need another paper weight.



Wait until you see the old Poulan I picked up. I'll post some pics later this evening (I hope). I've seen some "Redneck engineering" before - but this one is more spectacular than most.


----------



## Hedgerow

diggers_dad said:


> On clearing passages - do you have an ultrasonic cleaner? I've had them work wonders.
> 
> On the local saw shop - do you care to elaborate? It must be something beyond the normal level of stupidity.


I'll throw the carb body in the USC... We'll hope for the best...
As far as the dealer, their lack of willingness to dig and find stuff... They either know very little, or just don't want to be bothered with requests for items that may not be on the shelf behind them... Honestly I'm sure it's the latter at this point...
The dealership is dying, and they are their own worst enemy...
Been in business since 1966... And it's a shame too, cause the original owner really knew his stuff... Now all I ever get is the jackass
on the other side of the counter.. All this over a request for a 9 pin rim... That don't exist by the way...


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> Nice work! *Are the crank threads going to be usable?*
> 
> That sprocket looked like it still had some life in it.  Are you sure you're gonna change it?



Nope. All worn down from the washer slinging around. I'm thinking along the lines of a small set collar (shaft collar) with two set screws at 90 degrees.

If that don't work we'll reach for the wire feed welder..............................................


----------



## Oliver1655

I caught it Marc.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, I am blessed!
- Local saw/small engine shop, 6 miles away, who sells Jonsereds is knowledgeable & will bend over backwards to help as long as you don't tic him off. 
- Stihl dealer in a town I drive through coming home from work is great. 
- Last but not least, the small engine shop I got my Gravely ZTR from is also a Stihl dealer who has great folks working for them. This is a larger dealership & are always ordering parts so there is never shipping costs added for special orders. (They are 45 minutes away.) 

So I have 3 great options.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's for a neighbor... I figured on a rebuild kit anyway... But if the low side orifice had blockage, I've never had much luck clearing the passages...
> 
> I'll check what Jim mentioned, then proceed.. I'm thinking you may be right on the location of the impulse hole.. I will find out this evening.
> I'm gonna order a rebuild kit...
> I have washed my hands of the local saw shop for good as of this morning...
> The owner finally reached my last nerve...




Good saw shops are a rarity.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, I am blessed!
> - Local saw/small engine shop, 6 miles away, who sells Jonsereds is knowledgeable & will bend over backwards to help as long as you don't tic him off.
> - Stihl dealer in a town I drive through coming home from work is great.
> - Last but not least, the small engine shop I got my Gravely ZTR from is also a Stihl dealer who has great folks working for them. This is a larger dealership & are always ordering parts so there is never shipping costs added for special orders. (They are 45 minutes away.)
> 
> So I have 3 great options.



Lucky dog on the shipping.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have four Stihl dealers in Joetown, maybe more. I gave up on one when they couldn't find a 3/8-7 rim sprocket in their inventory unless I had the part number or a model Stihl it fit. I know Jim passes by three of them on his way to the fourth to get parts. But, I don't 'do' Stihls ordinarily.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, I am blessed!
> - Local saw/small engine shop, 6 miles away, who sells Jonsereds is knowledgeable & will bend over backwards to help as long as you don't tic him off.
> - Stihl dealer in a town I drive through coming home from work is great.
> - Last but not least, the small engine shop I got my Gravely ZTR from is also a Stihl dealer who has great folks working for them. This is a larger dealership & are always ordering parts so there is never shipping costs added for special orders. (They are 45 minutes away.)
> 
> So I have 3 great options.


 nothing here... oreilly has fuel line Chad has a few things too
all the dealers dont care


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> We have four Stihl dealers in Joetown, maybe more. I gave up on one when they couldn't find a 3/8-7 rim sprocket in their inventory unless I had the part number or a model Stihl it fit. I know Jim passes by three of them on his way to the fourth to get parts. But, I don't 'do' Stihls ordinarily.





Hedgerow said:


> As far as the dealer, their lack of willingness to dig and find stuff... They either know very little, or just don't want to be bothered with requests for items that may not be on the shelf behind them... Honestly I'm sure it's the latter at this point...
> The dealership is dying, and they are their own worst enemy...
> Been in business since 1966... And it's a shame too, cause the original owner really knew his stuff... Now all I ever get is the jackass
> on the other side of the counter.. All this over a request for a 9 pin rim... That don't exist by the way...



That sucks. My favorite shop is a 45 minute drive but worth it. Two brothers run the shop and their mother does the books, I think she gives 'em pointers from time to time. Good guys. They're both a little rough around the edges (one is missing an arm from a run in with a shotgun). They generally drink their lunch and both are divorced, but once they let you in the back of the shop you're in good shape. It took me over five years to get them to trust me and let me sift through their junk pile. Some of my best "junk" comes from them. The last time I was there I had helped them find some NOS parts for a Husky and they knew I was looking for a longer bar for a project. They sent me home with this bar:




They wouldn't let me pay for it. I'm not sure how long it is, it's .063 gauge with a .404 tip and will need some dressing but still has a lot of life. It's at least a 32", but not over 34".


----------



## diggers_dad

Okay, pictures from the latest pawn shop run. The first saw is a Poulan Farmhand. Initially looks pretty good:




I figured I could at the very least use the filter and the plastic if the cylinder was toast. Upon closer inspection ...






I haven't torn into it to know how bad the damage is. The chain turns when you pull the rope. Quality repairs if ever I've seen them. What the @#$%??? Who does this stuff?


----------



## diggers_dad

And the winner is a Pro Mac 700 with working chain brake!! With fresh fuel it starts, runs, idles and oils as it should. The mixture is a touch rich but I'll have that tuned out before long. 





How much? I hate to say ... But since you asked ... $30 cash out the door.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diggers_dad said:


> And the winner is a Pro Mac 700 with working chain brake!! With fresh fuel it starts, runs, idles and oils as it should. The mixture is a touch rich but I'll have that tuned out before long.
> 
> View attachment 359463
> View attachment 359464
> 
> 
> How much? I hate to say ... But since you asked ... $30 cash out the door.


----------



## Oliver1655

Marc, them is sure small photos, can you tell me what brand bar that is?


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> Okay, pictures from the latest pawn shop run. The first saw is a Poulan Farmhand. Initially looks pretty good:
> 
> View attachment 359456
> 
> 
> I figured I could at the very least use the filter and the plastic if the cylinder was toast. Upon closer inspection ...
> 
> View attachment 359457
> View attachment 359458
> View attachment 359459
> 
> 
> I haven't torn into it to know how bad the damage is. The chain turns when you pull the rope. Quality repairs if ever I've seen them. What the @#$%??? Who does this stuff?


 it looks like my 2800


----------



## diggers_dad

Okay, lemme try it this way ... 


The bar is marked "Stihl 7.83 and then 3003 001 9552".


----------



## diggers_dad

Well, that looked better. Now let me see if I can do that with the Poulan pics...


----------



## cobey

Nice!!! AWOL will be like


----------



## cobey

how many cc's is the poulan?


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> how many cc's is the poulan?



46 or 48 cc. It's either a 2800 or 2900, not sure just yet. I really only bought it for the plastics and the air filter. Those air filters are "Unobtanium".

I assure you the 2800 you got from me is in Waaaaaaaaayyyyy better shape than this one. Pretty sure the Mac is 70 cc but haven't looked to make sure.


----------



## 67L36Driver

diggers_dad said:


> View attachment 359476
> View attachment 359477



30 USD well spent. One 'Attaboy' coming your way.


----------



## cobey

the 2800 has a custom daul port muffler now.... neat little saw 
on cold start it blows smoke both ports  , it pulls a little harder at full RPM's two


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> how many cc's is the poulan?





diggers_dad said:


> 46 or 48 cc. It's either a 2800 or 2900, not sure just yet.



Woooops!! Upon taking a closer look, it seems to be a 3300, which will be a 54 cc saw. Hmmmm, maybe I need to look a little closer or start wearing my glasses before I buy saws. I wonder what I overlooked at that shop...


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> Woooops!! Upon taking a closer look, it seems to be a 3300, which will be a 54 cc saw. Hmmmm, maybe I need to look a little closer or start wearing my glasses before I buy saws. I wonder what I overlooked at that shop...


 I saw a 3300 a while back for $90 at a pawn shop.... would be woth it but I got's too many saws


----------



## diggers_dad

cobey said:


> I saw a 3300 a while back for $90 at a pawn shop.... would be woth it but I *got's too many saws*



NO SUCH THING!!!!!


----------



## cobey

diggers_dad said:


> NO SUCH THING!!!!!


 bah ha ha when I considered building another shed for saws................. I realized I had a problem


----------



## Oliver1655

Marc,  thanks! My old decrepit eyes appreciate it. 

While I do have the 3 great saw shops for parts/service, none of them keep a bone yard/parts saws around.

By the way, GOOD MORNING ALL!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John. Another fine day in the neighborhood on tap.

Going back to bed.........................................Grandkids will be rollin' in here about 7-ish.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning John Carl.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Kenneth, John, Carl
Glad I don't have to get up as early as you two
day after day


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, beautiful day on tap, hope I can find my go gear and get some past due jobs done today. Marc I have a mac 700 nos thats never been fueled, have to get Carl to take some pictures. Have a safe one, later Jim


----------



## Oliver1655

Have been getting up early for so long, I will frequently beat the alarm. I work 4 - 10 hour days most of the time. I love having 3 day weekends!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

the top of the mornin to youse guys.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas. Beautiful sunny and 52 here, y'all have a blessed day!


----------



## gritz

Morning all! I'm kinda late on the dealers convo, but I have been less than pleased with the Stihl dealers close. Most don't carry hardly any parts on hand. You're lucky if you can get a fuel hose. There is a rental place about 35 minutes from my house that is pretty good. They don't keep many used parts, but are at least knowledgeable and keep most parts in stock. Just irritating when there are 4 Stihl dealers within 15 minutes of my house.....:rantoff:

The Echo dealer I work at is pretty good about keeping parts, but they don't keep many used parts on hand either. They really don't have much room. The whole shop is area is about the size of my garage at home.


----------



## Mo. Jim

gritz said:


> Morning all! I'm kinda late on the dealers convo, but I have been less than pleased with the Stihl dealers close. Most don't carry hardly any parts on hand. You're lucky if you can get a fuel hose. There is a rental place about 35 minutes from my house that is pretty good. They don't keep many used parts, but are at least knowledgeable and keep most parts in stock. Just irritating when there are 4 Stihl dealers within 15 minutes of my house.....:rantoff:
> 
> The Echo dealer I work at is pretty good about keeping parts, but they don't keep many used parts on hand either. They really don't have much room. The whole shop is area is about the size of my garage at home.


 Morning Brandon, good to see checking in, one question though, how did get from Aberdeen to Liberty?


----------



## sunfish

Morning folks! 48 here this morning...


----------



## diggers_dad

gritz said:


> Morning all! I'm kinda late on the dealers convo, but I have been less than pleased with the Stihl dealers close. Most don't carry hardly any parts on hand. You're lucky if you can get a fuel hose. There is a rental place about 35 minutes from my house that is pretty good. They don't keep many used parts, but are at least knowledgeable and keep most parts in stock. Just irritating when there are 4 Stihl dealers within 15 minutes of my house.....:rantoff:
> 
> The Echo dealer I work at is pretty good about keeping parts, but they don't keep many used parts on hand either. They really don't have much room. The whole shop is area is about the size of my garage at home.



There are fewer and fewer of the "Old School" shops around. If you go to some of the newer shops to get a chain you need the brand, model, color, series, serial number, number of times the saw is used in a month and a permission slip. When you say "It's a 72 dl, .050 with .325 pitch and I want full chisel" they sort of look at you like you just spoke Swahili.


----------



## diggers_dad

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, beautiful day on tap, hope I can find my go gear and get some past due jobs done today. Marc I have a mac 700 nos thats never been fueled, have to get Carl to take some pictures. Have a safe one, later Jim



Seems like a strong saw. Might be a tad heavy but not too bad. 

On a side note, I found an electric clutch for the old Craftsman Garden Tractor. It was also from the boneyard at my favorite shop. The wires are broken off at the metal case so I'll have to take it apart and repair them but the price was right -- FREE!!!

DD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, beautiful day on tap, hope I can find my go gear and get some past due jobs done today. Marc I have a *mac 700 nos thats never been fueled*, have to get Carl to take some pictures. Have a safe one, later Jim



Holy cow..................

'Bout time to give you a check ride with my Iphone 4 and its picture taking capabilities. Barb is sick in bed and I have two grandkids to watch.

Not going anywhere today.


----------



## teacherman

thinkrtinker said:


> Morning Kenneth, John, Carl
> Glad I don't have to get up as early as you two
> day after day


Morning, Kenneth, Stephen, Chad, Dan, and all you fellas I've not yet met. I was off of here for a few years. I met Kenneth at a gtg I hosted to make cookies for a hippy farmer friend to make a biodegradable "road" on her place. Good friendships form when people get together to help others.
This pic is from the first gtg from which this thread emerged. Note the high quality of the saws pictured, the superior orange and white is stihl a popular choice among those in the know. Some of you guys may remember the event that led to the little "hotsaw" pic in my sig.... (same saw I cut my wedding cake with)


I will post more pics of the people, they are what really counts, although the machinery is pretty darn cool.


----------



## gritz

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Brandon, good to see checking in, one question though, how did get from Aberdeen to Liberty?



Well, I play Army for my day job. I went from Aberdeen to Germany, and now I am a recruiter in the Liberty area.


----------



## gritz

diggers_dad said:


> There are fewer and fewer of the "Old School" shops around. If you go to some of the newer shops to get a chain you need the brand, model, color, series, serial number, number of times the saw is used in a month and a permission slip. When you say "It's a 72 dl, .050 with .325 pitch and I want full chisel" they sort of look at you like you just spoke Swahili.



Yeah, a lot of them don't even have the capability to break and rivet chain. I'm admittedly not the most educated on chain types, sizes, etc., but I know gauge, pitch, how to sharpen, etc. I went to one shop and I could hear them burning the hell out of somebody's poor chain. No breaks between grinding, just pulling down as fast and hard as possible from what I could tell. I was just thinking, "That's gonna be back soon (probably with a broken tooth or two and possibly burnt cylinder from trying to cut with a dull chain)". There's still a few good shops around, but fewer and fewer. That's a conversation that could last for days/years on end, lol.


----------



## diggers_dad

67L36Driver said:


> Holy cow..................
> 
> *'Bout time to give you a check ride with my Iphone 4 and its picture taking capabilities.* Barb is sick in bed and I have two grandkids to watch.
> 
> Not going anywhere today.



Years ago when I worked crime scenes we would call back to the office and get someone to bring us the "good" 35 mm (actual film) camera and the "good" (VHS) camcorder to document the scene. If it was not too serious we used the Polaroid One Step (the one that shot the picture out when you took it). That was in the mid 90's. Now I just pull out the iPhone 4 (standard issue at our department) and make videos, pictures and use an app to create a crime scene diagram in about 15 minutes. I get back to the office and it all prints out in a few minutes. What used to take 5 or 6 hours then takes only a few minutes now and looks 10 times better. If it's a really serious crime now we still get the 35 mm (digital) and the tripod to take quality and comparison photos but otherwise just use the iPhone. 

I can't tell you how critical a smart phone is when used to track criminals. I've used a forensic search of a suspect's phone to not only secure the conviction I was going for, but also finding a dozen or so crimes we weren't aware of because the idiot took pictures or made a video with his smart phone. Technology is advanced way beyond my ability to keep up with it. When I talk about an actual 35 mm camera the younger guys look at me and say "Film? You actually used FILM in a camera? Wow! I've heard of those!"

Sorry about Barb. Enjoy the grandkids!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Morning, Kenneth, Stephen, Chad, Dan, and all you fellas I've not yet met. I was off of here for a few years. I met Kenneth at a gtg I hosted to make cookies for a hippy farmer friend to make a biodegradable "road" on her place. Good friendships form when people get together to help others.
> This pic is from the first gtg from which this thread emerged. Note the high quality of the saws pictured, the superior orange and white is stihl a popular choice among those in the know. Some of you guys may remember the event that led to the little "hotsaw" pic in my sig.... (same saw I cut my wedding cake with)View attachment 359540
> 
> 
> I will post more pics of the people, they are what really counts, although the machinery is pretty darn cool.


 
Do you ever hear from Bruce.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I've been upgraded to an Iphone 5 by the daughter leaving the 4 as surplus. Now I can call Jim or Cobey by just holding down the round button and saying 'Call Jim' or 'Call Cobey'.

I would like an 'app' that would 'Find chainsaws'. LOL

Although my old phone isn't 'connected' anymore it is still good to take excellent pictures and edit them to boot. Also good to go for dialing '911'.


----------



## workshop

Howdy Everybody, beautiful day in the Ozarks today. 


Just wish it would stay this way till about November.


----------



## sawnami

diggers_dad said:


> Years ago when I worked crime scenes we would call back to the office and get someone to bring us the "good" 35 mm (actual film) camera and the "good" (VHS) camcorder to document the scene. If it was not too serious we used the Polaroid One Step (the one that shot the picture out when you took it). That was in the mid 90's. Now I just pull out the iPhone 4 (standard issue at our department) and make videos, pictures and use an app to create a crime scene diagram in about 15 minutes. I get back to the office and it all prints out in a few minutes. What used to take 5 or 6 hours then takes only a few minutes now and looks 10 times better. If it's a really serious crime now we still get the 35 mm (digital) and the tripod to take quality and comparison photos but otherwise just use the iPhone.
> 
> I can't tell you how critical a smart phone is when used to track criminals. I've used a forensic search of a suspect's phone to not only secure the conviction I was going for, but also finding a dozen or so crimes we weren't aware of because the idiot took pictures or made a video with his smart phone. Technology is advanced way beyond my ability to keep up with it. When I talk about an actual 35 mm camera the younger guys look at me and say "Film? You actually used FILM in a camera? Wow! I've heard of those!"
> 
> Sorry about Barb. Enjoy the grandkids!!



Smart phone apps are pretty handy. 

The handiest one for work lets me locate a vehicle in our inventory as a pinpoint on a satellite map that's accurate to 1 meter. Saves a lot of footwork on a lot with around 1500 vehicles on it. It also tells you the battery voltage so you know if it needs a jump start before you go all the way out there and find out that the battery is low.


----------



## diggers_dad

sawnami said:


> Smart phone apps are pretty handy.
> 
> The handiest one for work lets me locate a vehicle in our inventory as a pinpoint on a satellite map that's accurate to 1 meter. Saves a lot of footwork on a lot with around 1500 vehicles on it. It also tells you the battery voltage so you know if it needs a jump start before you go all the way out there and find out that the battery is low.



That battery voltage thing would be absolutely fantastic! Once again, someone smarter than me ...


----------



## specter29

67L36Driver said:


> I would like an 'app' that would 'Find chainsaws'. LOL



FYI: I know how to do it. well actually a work around but i have used it before for other things also and works good.


----------



## diggers_dad

diggers_dad said:


> View attachment 359478



P/C seem to be in good shape on the Poulan 3300. Compression was a little over 160 psi. The clutch is toast, no chain tensioner and I'm still trying to dig out the red RTV.


----------



## workshop

diggers_dad said:


> P/C seem to be in good shape on the Poulan 3300. Compression was a little over 160 psi. The clutch is toast, no chain tensioner and I'm still trying to dig out the red RTV.



Hey Mark, I think I've got a clutch for your 3300. At least it was in a box of other 3300 parts. You know my organization skills, sketchy at best.


----------



## diggers_dad

workshop said:


> Hey Mark, I think I've got a clutch for your 3300. At least it was in a box of other 3300 parts. You know my organization skills, sketchy at best.



Hmmmm. You haven't seen my basement, have you? At least in your garage you had a path...

It's going to need the clutch, sprocket, both washers, sprocket bearing, and all the a/v mounts for sure. I put it in a box on the shelf for now. Too many other "Priority" projects to keep me busy for now. If you still have it in September maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## workshop

It took some digging and a flashlight to find it.  But I got the whole clutch assembly and the tensioner off of it.


----------



## gritz

Just got back from selling the 024 I put together. It was one I put together for a friend and he didn't end up needing it, so my wife posted it on the swap shop and got rid of it for me. Now I have cash for other projects! Still have an 028 to get rid of, but I may wait to make sure I can't get a chain brake for it. Just trying to make room for upcoming projects.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad and I have been talking about buying a Husky T540xp. If the deal works out, via some horse trading (for things I have no interest in or use for) hopefully I'll be able to get one for about $110. We'll see.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oh, and Evening Y'all!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Was a beautiful day today. Got a Homie XL-123 running with not much trouble.

B.O.L.O. for a clutch cover for a Homlite VI-123. 

The conventional XL-101 type won't fit/clear the vib. isolation bracket.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning guys. on second cup


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Kenneth
good coffee this morning


----------



## Oliver1655

Another fine day ahead!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, never did find my go gear yesterday, mabey? today. Have a safe one, later Jim.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

guten morgen mein friends


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Morning Kenneth
> good coffee this morning


I'm just south of KC headed to MN...
Driving into the coolness...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, never did find my go gear yesterday, mabey? today. Have a safe one, later Jim.



Missing out on some nice weather to 'git er done'.

No kids to watch today so we are going to get out of Dodge. Going to beat up on the indians.....


----------



## specter29

morning guys. I on my 4th cup of coffee finally waking up here


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, never did find my go gear yesterday, mabey? today. Have a safe one, later Jim.



Second gear is not too bad some of the time


----------



## thinkrtinker

Matt, hope you and your family have a fun trip


----------



## sunfish

49 here this morning. These last 3 days have been unbelievable for July! Nice!


----------



## andydodgegeek

sunfish said:


> 49 here this morning. These last 3 days have been unbelievable for July! Nice!


I'll be getting my ice fishing gear ready next week!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> 49 here this morning. These last 3 days have been unbelievable for July! Nice!


Almost makes ya wanna cut some wood!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Almost makes ya wanna cut some wood!!


Good yo hear ya say that!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 359646
> ...


You got your heat cranked on?


----------



## Oliver1655

On the road again, Hedge & Lisa's on the road again,
Their headed north to visit with some old friends,
They just couldn't wait to get on the road again.

Have a great weekend/visit!


----------



## workshop

Picked this up from the scrapper today. P/C looks to be perfect. Pulled the top cover off. Hmmmm, no coil wire. Pulled the recoil off and removed the coil. Hmmmm. I can't even see a place on the coil where a coil wire would have been. Am I missing something? (Besides the obvious missing coil wire) I know the coil has SEM imprinted on it. Is this some kind of weird ignition setup? Anybody got a coil for this?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> View attachment 359663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up from the scrapper today. P/C looks to be perfect. Pulled the top cover off. Hmmmm, no coil wire. Pulled the recoil off and removed the coil. Hmmmm. I can't even see a place on the coil where a coil wire would have been. Am I missing something? (Besides the obvious missing coil wire) I know the coil has SEM imprinted on it. Is this some kind of weird ignition setup? Anybody got a coil for this?


 Carl knows them pretty good


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yikes! I bid on and won a '670' on evilbay only to find out it is actually a 630. And, Steve has one fall in his lap.

There is no justice.......................................

Steve: The 670 and 630 I'm familiar with has a two piece ignition. A trigger/pickup coil and a second remote coil by the carb box with the plug wire.

I'll post a picture of my 630 if you need it. (while it is all spiffy clean)

Also, I have a new 50mm piston w/ring, pin and clips if you need it. It didn't fit the 630. Duh!


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> View attachment 359663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up from the scrapper today. P/C looks to be perfect. Pulled the top cover off. Hmmmm, no coil wire. Pulled the recoil off and removed the coil. Hmmmm. I can't even see a place on the coil where a coil wire would have been. Am I missing something? (Besides the obvious missing coil wire) I know the coil has SEM imprinted on it. Is this some kind of weird ignition setup? Anybody got a coil for this?


 I know a guy that might trade a nice S/P Lawn Boy for that and mabey even sweeten the pot.


----------



## workshop

Thanks Carl. A picture will help a lot to sort this critter out. I'm looking to make this one one of my (many) Charity Cut worksaws.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Thanks Carl. A picture will help a lot to sort this critter out. I'm looking to make this one one of my (many) Charity Cut worksaws.



Excuse my ignorance, but what is Charity Cut?

Going to bed now. Gotta get up early as usual. Didn't get to play with chainsaws today, but got a good lead on where I can find some abandoned carcasses and new Stihl parts....... More to follow on that one. Bought me a set of gearwrenches for the second 2-stroke kit too. Night all.


----------



## cobey

dibs on running it Steve  naaaaa Ill probably keep useing the little orange echo when i gets tired out 
that 670 would have been nice at the last cut with the bigger wood... I wouldnt had to run the 610 mac so much


----------



## cobey

gritz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is Charity Cut?
> 
> Going to bed now. Gotta get up early as usual. Didn't get to play with chainsaws today, but got a good lead on where I can find some abandoned carcasses and new Stihl parts....... More to follow on that one. Bought me a set of gearwrenches for the second 2-stroke kit too. Night all.


 we get together as a group and cut wood to help less fortunate heat there houses. alot of fun, hanging out, visit, and play with saws


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Thanks Carl. A picture will help a lot to sort this critter out. I'm looking to make this one one of my (many) Charity Cut worksaws.



Black wire from pickup module on top goes to kill switch. Light yellow wire goes to coil on bottom. Drape wires on fan shroud as shown so the flywheel don't eat 'em.





How the pic. got turned, I dunno. Site has been acting really fruit lately.


----------



## Locust Cutter

So are there going to be any charity cuts within about 350 miles of Wichita anytime soon? I think WKY might be a bit further than I can do anytime soon...


----------



## gritz

S


cobey said:


> we get together as a group and cut wood to help less fortunate heat there houses. alot of fun, hanging out, visit, and play with saws



Sounds like a nice program. When is the next one? Sometime in the fall? I'm not very experienced, but I've cut wood before. Time and gas money would be my limitations. Thanks.


----------



## Hinerman

gritz said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is Charity Cut?


 
We cut and split wood for people who cannot do it themselves, cannot afford to purchase wood, and cannot afford propane. We do it for an organization called Hearts to Hearth. They delivered 315 truckloads for free this year. We were responsible for processing 80-90% of that wood for Hearts to Hearth. Hearts to Hearth works with the Community Food Pantry to connect with those in need. There is a sign up at the Food Pantry for people needing firewood. Here is a video from a news station who ran a story on us:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> View attachment 359663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up from the scrapper today. P/C looks to be perfect. Pulled the top cover off. Hmmmm, no coil wire. Pulled the recoil off and removed the coil. Hmmmm. I can't even see a place on the coil where a coil wire would have been. Am I missing something? (Besides the obvious missing coil wire) I know the coil has SEM imprinted on it. Is this some kind of weird ignition setup? Anybody got a coil for this?




You will like it. I need to start shopping the scrap yards.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Only a few more days of cool weather left in the forcast. Lets get 'er done Jim

Test run for the Poulan XX after the noise curfew is lifted this morning (8am). Then a trip to Orschlens to find out how the chain brake on the 300EVL is supposed to work.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas I was blessed with a side swipe of my trailer yesterday, I watched them do it and drive off!







. Dumbasses... Thankfully they didn't get full on and ruin the whole works!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Any idea who did it Mike?


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> I know a guy that might trade a nice S/P Lawn Boy for that and mabey even sweeten the pot.


Yeah, that's a deal that might just work out. 


67L36Driver said:


> Black wire from pickup module on top goes to kill switch. Light yellow wire goes to coil on bottom. Drape wires on fan shroud as shown so the flywheel don't eat 'em.
> 
> View attachment 359696
> 
> 
> 
> How the pic. got turned, I dunno. Site has been acting really fruit lately.


 

Ok, I see now. I'm missing that second coil that the plug wire comes out of.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> I know a guy that might trade a nice S/P Lawn Boy for that and mabey even sweeten the pot.


----------



## sam-tip

Wow looks like the trailer was hit hard by another trailer. Had this happen last year when Nathane used one of mine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Ok, I see now. I'm missing that second coil that the plug wire comes out of.



You are looking for #501 51 62-01. Has the spark plug lead & boot.

Yikes!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/501617201-5...980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5acf39f664

Them things are simple to work on except when they need main bearings.


----------



## Oliver1655

So far, normally the charity cuts here in Missouri are in the Springfield area. In Iowa, at Doug & Marcy's in Waukee on the west side of Des Moines. However if you were wanting to set up one up on the east side of Kansas, I am sure there are several here who would be willing to participate.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> You are looking for #501 51 62-01. Has the spark plug lead & boot.
> 
> Yikes!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/501617201-5...980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5acf39f664
> 
> Them things are simple to work on except when they need main bearings.


Are these coils actually separate? Or do they come as an assembly. $75 wouldn't be too bad a price if they came together. Don't know if I could sneak that by the lady of the house, though.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> You are looking for #501 51 62-01. Has the spark plug lead & boot.
> 
> Yikes!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/501617201-5...980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5acf39f664
> 
> Them things are simple to work on except when they need main bearings.


 Ole Randy has tons of parts and is proud of every one of them, I only deal there as the last resort. I need two of those trigger units myself, but not at that price.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Are these coils actually separate? Or do they come as an assembly. $75 wouldn't be too bad a price if they came together. Don't know if I could sneak that by the lady of the house, though.



Seperate. Bend over.

Jim: Have you tried the J-red dealer in Cameron?

Also, I have need of the small Echo clutch romoval tool. Got to get into the chainbrake on the 300EVL and I think I have another broken spring on the CS 3000 #2.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Seperate. Bend over.
> 
> Jim: Have you tried the J-red dealer in Cameron?
> 
> Also, I have need of the small Echo clutch romoval tool. Got to get into the chainbrake on the 300EVL and I think I have another broken spring on the CS 3000 #2.


 That dealer in Cameron (Dee's) is as bad as ole Randy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Are these coils actually separate? Or do they come as an assembly. $75 wouldn't be too bad a price if they came together. Don't know if I could sneak that by the lady of the house, though.


----------



## gritz

Oliver1655 said:


> So far, normally the charity cuts here in Missouri are in the Springfield area. In Iowa, at Doug & Marcy's in Waukee on the west side of Des Moines. However if you were wanting to set up one up on the east side of Kansas, I am sure there are several here who would be willing to participate.



Well, Waukee and Springfield are equidistant from me, so as long as there is a post put up when it is, then I'll do my best to make it. If my brother-in-law lets me borrow his trailer, I can bring that to help haul more wood (I have an 8 ft bed regardless).


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Also, I have need of the small Echo clutch romoval tool. Got to get into the chainbrake on the 300EVL and I think I have another broken spring on the CS 3000 #2.


 This one?




I happen to have one, but getting it to you might be the hard part. You could probably buy one/make one cheaper than I could ship or drive it to you, lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve will this work http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jonsered-67...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e48acdaa


----------



## Oliver1655

Gritz, most of the time we focus on cutting & splitting. Later others take care of the hauling. We do love having trailers on hand to fill but not if they can not be left behind.

Saws, splitters, positive attitude are the biggest things needed. Depending on locations, 4 wheelers with dump beds on back are handy.

The Iowa charity cut site has most everything on hand already & there are locals who bring splitters. 
However Super Splitters are never turned away.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Went over to Warsaw, Mo. To take my cousins boy home couple days ago and came home with a stray.




he gave it to me and said it runs good but needs a rope and a chainbrake handle.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve will this work http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jonsered-67...410?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e48acdaa[/QUO



Not sure. Carl, do you know if this would take the place of the 2 piece set up? The "pick up" piece on mine has 3 poles on it. I don't know if that would affect timing or not. If it will work, I might jump on it.


----------



## gritz

Oliver1655 said:


> Gritz, most of the time we focus on cutting & splitting. Later others take care of the hauling. We do love having trailers on hand to fill but not if they can not be left behind.
> 
> Saws, splitters, positive attitude are the biggest things needed. Depending on locations, 4 wheelers with dump beds on back are handy.
> 
> The Iowa charity cut site has most everything on hand already & there are locals who bring splitters.
> However Super Splitters are never turned away.



No super splitter here. I do have saws. I'll keep an eye out for when you guys get together for it.


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> No super splitter here. I do have saws. I'll keep an eye out for when you guys get together for it.


You can bring those saws and yourself down to Fort Scott, ks on the 27th of Sept. for our races and gtg. We would be very excited to meet ya!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 359740
> 
> 
> I happen to have one, but getting it to you might be the hard part. You could probably buy one/make one cheaper than I could ship or drive it to you, lol.



Thanks but Mo.Jim is just seven mile south of me and he has everything. He had that clutch off in a heartbeat and then we tinkered with my Jonnyred 630 and Echo 3000.

*Thanks Jim!*

*Workshop:* Pull the recoil off that 670 and shoot a pic. Send it to me on my phone and/or post it here. Let's see what you got.

R&R the chainbrake mech. on the 300EVL. Got it working again. Took a good while to figure out the secret handshake to get it back together. I don't think a normal push would set it. I bet 50#+ to get it to trip. Should have just throwed the parts away.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> So are there going to be any charity cuts within about 350 miles of Wichita anytime soon? I think WKY might be a bit further than I can do anytime soon...


 ft scott gtg


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> You can bring those saws and yourself down to Fort Scott, ks on the 27th of Sept. for our races and gtg. We would be very excited to meet ya!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Well, that will give me something to work toward. I don't think I'll compete in any races, but I can watch. I just need to get a bigger bar for the 660 first.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbors.

Up at 4 am drinking coffee to get my nose opened up. Darn allergies. (or, too many cigs.)

When my local Ace hardware opens at 7, I'm looking for a fender washer for the Echo 300.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Carl. 

Hope everyone has a great day. 

I get to put in a 14+ hour day today but I'm off the next 3.

Waiting for Hedge to post some photos of their Minnesota adventure.


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning. Couldn't sleep. Thinking of what I need to pack for this weeks camping. Hope to visit some pawn shop while driving across northern Iowa looking for ? Plus need I to make some more loops of 63 PS chain for a AS member before I leave.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning everyone! Just got off of work and am getting ready to go to bed. gotta stay up until Dad gets awake as I found him a (newer) wood hauler and I need to let him know before my diesel tech sells it. Steve won' t approve though as it's a Ford, but everyone's got to have a vice... LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oliver1655 said:


> Gritz, most of the time we focus on cutting & splitting. Later others take care of the hauling. We do love having trailers on hand to fill but not if they can not be left behind.
> 
> Saws, splitters, positive attitude are the biggest things needed. Depending on locations, 4 wheelers with dump beds on back are handy.
> 
> The Iowa charity cut site has most everything on hand already & there are locals who bring splitters.
> However Super Splitters are never turned away.



My two year plan includes a 20' 14k rated equipment trailer this coming tax return and a Special Edition S.S. on the following one. I'm kind of like Sam-tip here in that if big is good, bigger is better... LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

I can bring the Speeco out to Ft Scott if needed. It's not's as big or productive as some of y'all's but it gets the job done.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Has anyone heard from Hal lately?


----------



## sam-tip

I at least one super split is almost a requirement for a charity cut. Two super splits would be even better. Just need to find someone else in the area with a super split.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> Has anyone heard from Hal lately?


 Hal checks in on the good morning thread about every morning;.


----------



## cobey

lazy saturday .............. need to paint or something....


----------



## Homelite410

Today's progress on big red so far. By by cat hello duals.






I used 2" recycled etm conduit for a total price of 43.00.


----------



## cobey

I would have left the mufflers off...  looks like it will work good


----------



## workshop

gritz said:


> Well, Waukee and Springfield are equidistant from me, so as long as there is a post put up when it is, then I'll do my best to make it. If my brother-in-law lets me borrow his trailer, I can bring that to help haul more wood (I have an 8 ft bed regardless).


It would be an honor to have you at a Charity Cut. Good friends, good times. As soon as I can find a new place for us to get wood from, I will post a date here. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## cobey

Hi Steve


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> It would be an honor to have you at a Charity Cut. Good friends, good times. As soon as I can find a new place for us to get wood from, I will post a date here.
> Thanks guys.



Sounds like a plan. I'll try to keep the saws ready to rock until then.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Hi Steve


Cobey!!!!!!!!!!!!




















Hi.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Steve!


----------



## workshop

gritz said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'll try to keep the saws ready to rock until then.


Noooooo, don't hit a rock!


----------



## Homelite410

Ask Doug about that!


----------



## workshop

Mike!!!!!!!! 

Got a new coil coming for the Jonesred. Thanks to Carl for finding one on the bay. And at a reasonable cost.


----------



## workshop

All right Doug. Time to fess up. As John said, inquiring minds want to know, but I'm just plain nosey.


----------



## wendell

cobey said:


> Hi Steve





Homelite410 said:


> Hi Steve!


Hi guys!


----------



## Oliver1655

Wait a minute,  how did I get drawn into this one??? 

Did you get to keep the rock & autograph it?


----------



## cobey

wendell said:


> Hi guys!


 hey wendell glad to see you post


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> lazy saturday .............. need to paint or something....


 got all the roof wood painted
glad thats done  now I can fix other broken stuff


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning everyone! Just got home. Time for a beer and a bed...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Bryan. Finished my coffee and going back to bed. (geezer sleeps in four hour shifts)

*Mo.Jim!* I put up a new add on C'list and had three inquiries on the Echo 3000's already. 

You should drag out that barrel of carcasses and build some runners.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Nothing like going through a training opportunity, (trying to learn new things) while your back is in the middle of a pinched nerve/spasm... Makes concentrating a bit difficult.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth! Beautiful day in IO WAY!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good Sunday morning all, have a good one.


----------



## workshop

Top of the mornin' ta y'all.


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Ask Doug about that!


Is this about the hollow log filled with 10 inches id of concrete and then let grown for another 30 years. Lost my carbide chain on that log. Plus had to fix 3 other chains. Got up set and took the big splitter across the log and then found the concrete in the middle. Free craigslist log.


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> Is this about the hollow log filled with 10 inches id of concrete and then let grown for another 30 years. Lost my carbide chain on that log. Plus had to fix 3 other chains. Got up set and took the big splitter across the log and then found the concrete in the middle. Free craigslist log.


No Doug, hedgefest and 3120 with 60" bar! [emoji2]


----------



## teacherman

Howdy everyone!

It is a beautiful Sunday. I got to ride around the countryside with my best bro yesterday, and got home safely. Today, Emerson has ushered in the Age of Mobility, signaling its onset by scootching himself off the bed onto the wood floor. he seems to be perfectly fine, but there was a tiny nosebleed. So we stayed home from church. Called my wife, and she advised calling the Dr. office. The on call doc told me what to look out for, and I have seen none of those signs. He eats, grins, plays, and sleeps normally. What a relief. The bed is two feet off the floor, and there was no rug on here side of the bed. There is now. We will now have him in a safe enclosure whenever he is not in our sight. lucky I have a tough kid.....


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> No Doug, hedgefest and 3120 with 60" bar! [emoji2]


Ok then. Had a carb problem and to start saw had to feather throttle. Well I was digging rock once it did start.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Afternoon gents! Carved this for Wade Landry"the Cajun fiddler" from Branson.





It was designed to look like it is crawling up his mic stand. He and his wife come up to Fort Scott a couple times a year to be our special guests at our country music show that I help my dad put on once a month. They have the God and Country theater in Branson, Mo.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

that is sweet! i need a gator to greet people at my front door


----------



## gritz

Put together an 026 this afternoon. Something's not quite right with it. Might be a leak somewhere or the carb just isn't very good (pieced together out of a box of carb parts I have). Done messing with it for today. I'll have to get back at it tomorrow night if I'm not too tired after work. It was one that I cleaned the cylinder out and put a new piston in (aftermarket - meteor).


----------



## workshop

Howdy Grits. 
Hey everybody. 
Going to start cleaning up the 670 this evening, get it ready for the new coil that's coming.


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> Put together an 026 this afternoon. Something's not quite right with it. Might be a leak somewhere or the carb just isn't very good (pieced together out of a box of carb parts I have). Done messing with it for today. I'll have to get back at it tomorrow night if I'm not too tired after work. It was one that I cleaned the cylinder out and put a new piston in (aftermarket - meteor).


Did you diagnose what caused the piston damage to begin with. I have rebuilt 6 this year like that and almost every one had a bad flywheel side crank seal fail to cause the vacuum leak which burned them up. 

You might should do a vacuum check on that case with the intake and impulse line on to check everything out.

Which carb is on that one? I have about a dozen 026/260's and 90% of them have carbs with only a low needle. They always give me trouble so I just toss them and replace them with aftermarket ones with both needles. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> Did you diagnose what caused the piston damage to begin with. I have rebuilt 6 this year like that and almost every one had a bad flywheel side crank seal fail to cause the vacuum leak which burned them up.
> 
> You might should do a vacuum check on that case with the intake and impulse line on to check everything out.
> 
> Which carb is on that one? I have about a dozen 026/260's and 90% of them have carbs with only a low needle. They always give me trouble so I just toss them and replace them with aftermarket ones with both needles.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I was feeling lazy today and didn't pressure test. I did replace the flywheel side oil seal regardless. Its not a matter of if, but when it goes bad. I just replace them now on all these I work on to save me trouble down the line. My theory on why it was burnt up in the first place was just lack of air cooling and being pushed too hard with a dull chain. There was literally no possible way the flywheel was pushing any air around the cylinder. There was so much gook (fine sawdust mixed with bar oil) that the flywheel was totally encased in it. I just wanted to hear it run to see if that piston would even work. It'll start and run, 4-stroke at WOT, but just doesn't want to stay running at idle. I'm running a WT-22B that I had laying around. I'll pressure test next, fix any leaks I have, then try a known good carb off my personal 026.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Howdy Grits.
> Hey everybody.
> Going to start cleaning up the 670 this evening, get it ready for the new coil that's coming.



How ya doin'? I took a bath in saw gook today cleaning that 026 I put together. I pretty much rely on compressed air and a nylon brush. I was real tempted to go pick me up a parts washer today, but figured I'd save my cash for more saw parts.


----------



## workshop

I hear ya on cleaning an old saw. The cleaner it gets the dirtier I get.  Took everything off except the cylinder then compressed air to get the loose stuff off, then over to the washer tank with purple power/water and a good stiff parts brush scrubbing. Blow all of that off, then a light spray with brake cleaner and more compressed air to dry everything up. The plastics will have to wait till tomorrow night, though. One of my favorite shows is on now. Mountain Men.


----------



## gritz

Yeah. I need to get a solvent tank or something. I like having clean stuff, but it sure makes a mess all over everything.

Night everybody.


----------



## Homelite410

Here is the final product on big red.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning folks.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning Kenneth!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all


----------



## gritz

Morning. Mondays always come too soon. Back to it!


----------



## Homelite410

True that. We always run out of weekend too soon!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Monday Monday
and has to happen every week


----------



## 67L36Driver

Going to be a cooker here in n.w. Missouri today. Back to normal July temperatures. Get as nekked as you can.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Here is the final product on big red.


Hey Mike, did you bend your own pipe? I'm getting ready to trade for an 89 Bronco 2 that has a 93 Mustang Cobra 5.0 in it. It's running open headers right now. My son just bought an exhaust pipe bender from Harbor Freight and will be using that finish the exhaust. Just curious as to how you did yours.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Echo CS3000 #3 hit the bench this a.m.. Runs and cuts after opening low side a turn. 12" bar and oils like the Exxon Valdes.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Echo CS3000 #3 hit the bench this a.m.. Runs and cuts after opening low side a turn. 12" bar and oils like the Exxon Valdes.


You ever come across any rear handle versions of these little echo's let me know. they do pretty good with a 10" dime tip and 1/4" chain. I would be willing to trade some vintage mag for one to use as a backup carving setup for our ministry.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

*lumberjackchef:* You betcha! 

From the looks of it you can make a CS3450 out of a CS3000 by just swappin' over the handle setup. So, don't dump the handle stuff in the trash.

Baby Echo #3 all cleaned up and ready to rock.




At first I opened up the oiler all the way but, returned it to minimum as he oils like the Exxon Valdes.


----------



## 67L36Driver

*Mo.Jim:* I looked at a Pro Mac 1000 today needing a complete recoil starter. 

Freakin' big saw..........................


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> *lumberjackchef:* You betcha!
> 
> From the looks of it you can make a CS3450 out of a CS3000 by just swappin' over the handle setup. So, don't dump the handle stuff in the trash.
> 
> Baby Echo #3 all cleaned up and ready to rock.
> 
> View attachment 360171
> 
> 
> At first I opened up the oiler all the way but, returned it to minimum as he oils like the Exxon Valdes.


Yep I took the little sponge out of the oiler tube on my 346 and that thing oiled like the dickens. I have a rear handle setup still. The one I have really only needs a carb and and oiler assembly to be running again.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Got all the plastic cleaned up on the Jonesred 670. Just waiting on the coil now. In doing some investigative thinking And snooping, apparently there is a 670 Champ and a 670 Super. The Champ looks to have the single coil and the Super has the dual ignition setup. Two flywheels, part # ending in 01 is Champ. Part # ending 02 (mine) is Super. That's the theory, anyway.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Got all the plastic cleaned up on the Jonesred 670. Just waiting on the coil now. In doing some investigative thinking And snooping, apparently there is a 670 Champ and a 670 Super. The Champ looks to have the single coil and the Super has the dual ignition setup. Two flywheels, part # ending in 01 is Champ. Part # ending 02 (mine) is Super. That's the theory, anyway.



What's the difference for the flywheel? Advanced timing maybe?

Walked into the Stihl dealer this morning and the guys just says, "More parts?"........."Yep" I haven't been around there too long, so I guess I do enough business to get noticed. At least they recognize me. Most of the other dealers have somebody new at the counter everyday seems like.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Some pics of that 670 Steve??

Mac's J-Red that I completely rebuilt is a 670 Super with the two part ignition. His has a full wrap and the K&N air filter. The 630 I have is nearly identical save for the 48mm bore with regular front wrap and the standard nylon mesh air filter.


----------



## workshop

gritz said:


> What's the difference for the flywheel? Advanced timing maybe?
> 
> Walked into the Stihl dealer this morning and the guys just says, "More parts?"........."Yep" I haven't been around there too long, so I guess I do enough business to get noticed. At least they recognize me. Most of the other dealers have somebody new at the counter everyday seems like.



Not sure of the technical differences. Just that they are two different entities and I'm thinking they are not interchangeable. 
The Stihl dealer down the street from me are pretty decent. Everybody has been there since dirt was invented. But they can be a little stand offish. It took a few years for them to realize I wasn't there to complain and try to get something for nothing. I went there today to see about a new flywheel nut for the 670. I could have reused the old one, but buggered it a tiny bit and thought I would see about a new one. He spent about 30 minutes going from one tech to another and digging in parts drawers trying to find one, but no dice. That means something in my book. I'll slip in there later and buy him a cup of coffee or something.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Some pics of that 670 Steve??
> 
> Mac's J-Red that I completely rebuilt is a 670 Super with the two part ignition. His has a full wrap and the K&N air filter. The 630 I have is nearly identical save for the 48mm bore with regular front wrap and the standard nylon mesh air filter.


Right now its a pile of parts on my little TV table. When the coil comes in I'll put up some pics.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> *Mo.Jim:* I looked at a Pro Mac 1000 today needing a complete recoil starter.
> 
> Freakin' big saw..........................


 Where, when and how much, talk to me ole buddy.


----------



## workshop

Decided to put up some pics of what I have, so far.


----------



## teacherman

I wheelbarrowed two yards of concrete with a bit of help, then finished it out. Old guys have to go waaay past exhaustion and keep going till it's done, or we might as well sit on the couch, pick up the remote, and wait for the hospice people to show up.

Nancy just said something about there having been a "heat advisory" today. What is that? something for people who forget that it is July?

Sorry. As I age I become less indulgent toward others. I suppose it was hot. The concrete company used chilled water to keep it from setting up in the truck, so maybe it was a bit warm. if it weren't for all that mud, and if it were full of Rolling Rock, I'd have climbed in there myself. Except I get a bit dizzy now that I am mature...."


----------



## teacherman

Hope everybody had a good day!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Where, when and how much, talk to me ole buddy.



Sent you a P.M.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Echo CS3000 #3 hit the bench this a.m.. Runs and cuts after opening low side a turn. 12" bar and oils like the Exxon Valdes.


cool deal! I got to bug you about some homelites soon....i have been messing with too much plastic lately


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.. Sounds like several of you were busy yesterday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Heat index is to be 101-105 in River City today. You all be careful out there.

Jim: No cuttin' weeds in the hot sun! Dangerous.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a fantastic day


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good Morning Y'all!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, weather's back to normal, hot and hotter. Carl had me all worked up over that Mac 1000, then I find out it's not for sale.  Been looking for a parts saw to fix a 1000 and a P 100. Already useing ice water chaser's with my coffee this morning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, weather's back to normal, hot and hotter. Carl had me all worked up over that Mac 1000, then I find out it's not for sale.  Been looking for a parts saw to fix a 1000 and a P 100. Already useing ice water chaser's with my coffee this morning.


 Jim I will try to get a hold of Larry tonite see if he has something to trade.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, weather's back to normal, hot and hotter. Carl had me all worked up over that Mac 1000, then I find out it's not for sale.  Been looking for a parts saw to fix a 1000 and a P 100. Already useing ice water chaser's with my coffee this morning.



Just give it time, it will be. Were in the heck is Jeff going to find a recoil for it. 

Only one I can think of who might have one is AAA small engine. He was a Mac dealer.

Forgot to take a picture of it. Cell phone was in my pocket. Duh!


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Just give it time, it will be. Were in the heck is Jeff going to find a recoil for it.
> 
> Only one I can think of who might have one is AAA small engine. He was a Mac dealer.
> 
> Forgot to take a picture of it. Cell phone was in my pocket. Duh!


 There is one on ebay,pricey but available, AAA sold out several years ago, I don't know who wound up with the nos mac parts.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody, lunch time.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Why is it that when all of the 6 cube saws go up for sale, I don't have the ability to do anything about it? Between Brent and Andy... LOL


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon everyone!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got warm today.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got warm today.


Sure did. Of course, I'll probably fix the A/C in my truck about December.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Howdy everyone been a busy week already. We took down a 60+' fresh dead pine for some carving wood this morning before lunch. I've had 8 mower calls already this week and fixed a couple of saws on top of that. Darick took the ported 046 home with the 36" on it to buck up a log for the neighbor. They cut it down with a 18" and its at least 44" at dbh, oak to boot! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Howdy everyone been a busy week already. We took down a 60+' fresh dead pine for some carving wood this morning before lunch. I've had 8 mower calls already this week and fixed a couple of saws on top of that. Darick took the ported 046 home with the 36" on it to buck up a log for the neighbor. They cut it down with a 18" and its at least 44" at dbh, oak to boot!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



they worked there butts off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Deputy daughter was on the Mo. river searching for a fellow who jumped off the 59 hwy. bridge into Atchison. He finally poped up about 1:30. Don't take long for a body to build gas in this weather. 

Temp of 99 and heat index of 112 wearing all her war gear. Road patrol tomorrow in a.c. Ford.

We spent the day at 'geezer daycare' (indian casino). Blondie was winners so has to buy dinner.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got warm today.



Yes indeed. Me and my boys stacked wood yesterday and today. Drank lots of water in the process but we got it all stacked and got all the sawdust, chips, chunks, etc. disposed of  Now we can start splitting the 2-3 cord we have sitting on the ground. It is going to have to wait until we get back from vacation. Heading to Gulf Shores on Friday. Rented a house on the beach with another family.


----------



## gritz

Got the chance to pressure test the 026 I put together on Sunday. It tested fine, replaced the impulse line, fuel line, and filter just for good measure. Swapped my carb on it from my 026 and it runs like a champ. I guess piecing together a carb didn't work out this time. I'll have to search for another alternative. Don't really want to buy a brand new carb, but I'm out of good used ones I think.

Stopped by one of the Stihl dealers close. Left them my contact info to let me have a shot at getting some of their "un-fixables". We'll see.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. All you late risers.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Top of the Morning to ya. The moon looked pretty neat a few minutes ago! You gotta love those 5:15 AM " Honey I have a flat tire"! Oh yeah starting the day off with a bang. Got three riding mowers waiting for me outside. Gotta get another cup of that "Christian Crack" Down first. At least its only supposed to be 91° Have a Blessed day everyone......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Top of the Morning to ya. The moon looked pretty neat a few minutes ago! You gotta love those 5:15 AM " Honey I have a flat tire"! Oh yeah starting the day off with a bang. Got three riding mowers waiting for me outside. Gotta get another cup of that "Christian Crack" Down first. At least its only supposed to be 91° Have a Blessed day everyone......


----------



## Oliver1655

How Do Kenneth? Definitely did not cool off very much last night.


----------



## Oliver1655

& good morning to you also Chad. I hit post on my earlier good morning but it apparently didn't take.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I know I liked last weeks weather a lot better than this weeks so far! But I will take the low 90's over those 103-5's any day!!!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oliver1655 said:


> & good morning to you also Chad. I hit post on my earlier good morning but it apparently didn't take.


Morning!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning coffee nuts!


----------



## Oliver1655

That's not a cup, It's a bucket!


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> That's not a cup, It's a bucket!


Some days it takes that much!


----------



## gritz

I pretty much kill one full pot of coffee in the morning, then I'm good for the day. Unless its cold, then I add a little here and there to keep me warm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Back to the drawing board on finding a carb for my most recent 026 I put together. A WT-426 is $92 from the dealer! Guess I'll have to keep an eye out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> Back to the drawing board on finding a carb for my most recent 026 I put together. A WT-426 is $92 from the dealer! Guess I'll have to keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Let me check my stock. I might have one I can spare. I will be going up 35 Friday evening might be able to drop ya one off somewhere.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> Back to the drawing board on finding a carb for my most recent 026 I put together. A WT-426 is $92 from the dealer! Guess I'll have to keep an eye out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is it possible you can just swap the guts (throttle and choke shafts, etc.) from one WT to another? Little green Poulans use WT's and they are everywhere.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, customer of mine stopped by and brought me some tomatoes, cukes and new potatoes this morning. I guess I better go fix his mantis tiller after while.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Morning coffee nuts!



Ladies and Gentleman, I think we've finally found the cup that will satisfy Jim!!!
On another note, I understand the mowers as my Marty J ate one of the deck drive belts the other day and I get to replace it today... On first glance, this machine doesn't appear to be mechanic friendly... Need more coffee.


----------



## Homelite410

Found Jims coffee pot



[emoji23]


----------



## workshop

Good afternoon everybody. Only about 6 more weeks, then it will start cooling back down again. Pretty soon it will be time to start cutting wood again. 
Last night I was thinking (which started to hurt, so I stopped) that out of 12 months, about 8 are what I would consider cool weather months. And of the 4 left, only 2 are really hot months. July and August. Almost done with 1 of those and only 1 left.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Found Jims coffee pot


If I drank that much coffee, I wouldn't stop peeing for at least a year.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Let me check my stock. I might have one I can spare. I will be going up 35 Friday evening might be able to drop ya one off somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


You got an 044 carb in there anywhere?
This 028 needs something bigger...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Found Jims coffee pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23]



Ten mile marker on I-29 at the turn off for Nebraska City is one and another in Council Bluffs next to I-80/29. We like to stop at Sapp Broos. Blondie likes the gift shop.

Their coffee ain't much. McDonalds at Rockport has good coffee. 'Senior smal coffee black', 57 cents. Half way from Joetown to Omaha. WE be only good for one hour at a time.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> You got an 044 carb in there anywhere?
> This 028 needs something bigger...


I have boxes of carbs brother, Let me do some digging.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> Let me check my stock. I might have one I can spare. I will be going up 35 Friday evening might be able to drop ya one off somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



I would really appreciate that! I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## workshop

Howdy, grits.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening gents! Would any of you happen to have a homelite sez solid state coil they'd part with?


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Howdy, grits.



Hey! Wasn't as hot today. Had a pretty good day overall. Peeled back the onion a little on trying to secure a new spot to get saw parts from. They just scrap all their unfixables. I offered to pay them scrap price for them. They man in charge wasn't there today, so I'll try back tomorrow. Getting closer.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Evening gents! Would any of you happen to have a homelite sez solid state coil they'd part with?


Let me look, I might have something.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Evening gents! Would any of you happen to have a homelite sez solid state coil they'd part with?



The infamous blue coil?

The best fix for the blue coil is, if you have a breaker cam on the cranksahft, to install the complete points ignition from an earlier production saw.

Blue coils are on evilbay for about 75 USD. No gurantee they won't go shot in ten minutes.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> The infamous blue coil?
> 
> The best fix for the blue coil is, if you have a breaker cam on the cranksahft, to install the complete points ignition from an earlier production saw.
> 
> Blue coils are on evilbay for about 75 USD. No gurantee they won't go shot in ten minutes.


I have a blue EZ. Which is probably points. Dribbled some gas in the carb just now and she fired up.


----------



## Homelite410

White coil.... Perhaps I'm mistaken fellas?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Homelite410 said:


> Evening gents! Would any of you happen to have a homelite sez solid state coil they'd part with?


I have a good used white one with a nice blue spark for ya !

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> I would really appreciate that! I'll shoot you a PM.


I will let you know something tomorrow but that carb.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> The infamous blue coil?
> 
> The best fix for the blue coil is, if you have a breaker cam on the cranksahft, to install the complete points ignition from an earlier production saw.
> 
> Blue coils are on evilbay for about 75 USD. No gurantee they won't go shot in ten minutes.


 I can get them new through my stens book for about the same except I think they will replace it if I have one fail prematurely. They have been good in the past about replacing defective stuff.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> I will let you know something tomorrow but that carb.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Cool, sounds like a plan. Thanks!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> You got an 044 carb in there anywhere?
> This 028 needs something bigger...


Hedge I found a nice looking wj in a box of stuff and I have a couple of 036 carbs for sure..... So far! I'll keep digging though.


Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I have a blue EZ. Which is probably points. Dribbled some gas in the carb just now and she fired up.


I need a carb kit for a blue XL12
I'll have to find out which carb is on the dumb thing.. Not marked easy...
I gotta take it off... Blah...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to be a little cooler today... Good morning...


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth and all!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good morning everyone


----------



## gritz

I did NOT want to get up this morning! Gonna be a long, busy day I have a feeling. Gonna still try to make some progress toward opening up a new picking spot for me. Just gotta catch the boss man at the right time I guess.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning boys! Its beautiful out there already!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

gritz said:


> I did NOT want to get up this morning! Gonna be a long, busy day I have a feeling. Gonna still try to make some progress toward opening up a new picking spot for me. Just gotta catch the boss man at the right time I guess.


Take some donuts and grease the wheels good!


----------



## gritz

Had my two eggs and bacon with my coffee. My usual. No doughnuts for this guy. Maybe on an extremely rare occasion. I'm about awake now, lol. Still dragging.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

gritz said:


> Had my two eggs and bacon with my coffee. My usual. No doughnuts for this guy. Maybe on an extremely rare occasion. I'm about awake now, lol. Still dragging.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Gritz, I think he was talking about taking doughnuts to the Stihl dealer. A goodwill gesture, having coffee, conversation, etc.


----------



## gritz

Mo. Jim said:


> Gritz, I think he was talking about taking doughnuts to the Stihl dealer. A goodwill gesture, having coffee, conversation, etc.



Haha! Yeah, that makes more sense. My bad. Good idea though. I just gotta get up there again. There is a place down the street from there that has really good pastries and stuff. I told you guys I wasn't awake, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

I got 80 presets and tie straps for a can of Copenhagen at my picking hole!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I got 80 presets and tie straps for a can of Copenhagen at my picking hole!


In MN, that would be 10 cents a piece...
Bout came un-hinged when I asked the lady up there for a can of cope, and it was $8.29!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> In MN, that would be 10 cents a piece...
> Bout came un-hinged when I asked the lady up there for a can of cope, and it was $8.29!!!


 A clear case of sticker shock, I had a old trading buddy who got three chews out of a can of scoal.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> In MN, that would be 10 cents a piece...
> Bout came un-hinged when I asked the lady up there for a can of cope, and it was $8.29!!!


Yeah here in my hometown at the only place that even carries any presets and tie straps they fetch 2.50 / pair.!!!!! Ouch

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I put a 3/8 lo pro chain on my SL4 remmington, ill see how fast big, narrow chips, make it....it wont be too fast but faster than it was


----------



## gritz

Not a terribly productive evening. Messed around with the 026 I've been building. Put together another carb, tried it on my good saw to make sure it worked then put it on the saw I was trying to get going for my brother-in-law. I think I have a little bigger issues. I started another thread on it if you want to check it out.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/026-cylinder-failure-too-much-honing.260488/

Going to watch a movie with the wife and then head to bed. I'll just have to go back to the drawing board for real this time.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> In MN, that would be 10 cents a piece...
> Bout came un-hinged when I asked the lady up there for a can of cope, and it was $8.29!!!


 I switch to WB a couple years ago, a pouch is $3.89 and last me a week. Doesn't have quite the kick as cope, but sure is good stuff...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> I switch to WB a couple years ago, a pouch is $3.89 and last me a week. Doesn't have quite the kick as cope, but sure is good stuff...


 WB??? I really like stoker's long cut winter green. Comes on a tub 10 can equivalent.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WB??? I really like stoker's long cut winter green. Comes on a tub 10 can equivalent.


WB is extra long cut, very fine & dryer than most chew. Kind of hard to find, but worth a look.


----------



## cobey

I also got a deal on a 20" bar/chian (3/8 .050 72 drivers) a while back, I stuck it on the 2159 J-red it will
finally earn its keep! the end of the 16" bar I had on it was only 14 1/2" from the dogs


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got up at 4:00 this morning and overhauled the recoil on the VI-123 then went back to bed about 6:00. Got up again at 8:30 and put most of it together till 1:00 when I went fishing with the brother in law. When I got back I finished it up and got him running. Needs some stuff yet.

Gonna hit the sack about 10 again tonight. Only problem is, running saws at 4 a.m..


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Got up at 4:00 this morning and overhauled the recoil on the VI-123 then went back to bed about 6:00. Got up again at 8:30 and put most of it together till 1:00 when I went fishing with the brother in law. When I got back I finished it up and got him running. Needs some stuff yet.
> 
> Gonna hit the sack about 10 again tonight. Only problem is, running saws at 4 a.m..


 what was the differents on the VI-123???


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anti-vibe system. Makes it very, very ugly.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Anti-vibe system. Makes it very, very ugly.
> 
> View attachment 360662
> View attachment 360663


 oh I see  its still a neat old homelite


----------



## old cookie

My boss had 7 daed some kind of poplar around his lake.I I cut them down last week. The biggest about 20 inch I dropped right in the lake.What a splash.This was the first time I got to really use the Husky 61 I got a while back. Not a bad saw.It sure is hard to pull over though. Way harder than my 372xp.Is this just the way they are?


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, that looks like my VI super mini.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. I always wanted to beat the early risers. Mission accomplished, I can mark that off my bucket list now. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning Thomas!


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning to Thomas, Mike & the rest of the great folks who frequent this site.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Morning Thomas!



Good morning Mike. Getting ready to head to Gulf Shores for vacation today. I am looking forward to it. We got a puppy a couple of weeks ago. She woke me up to go pee about 3am and I couldn't go back to sleep with the trip on my mind.

Have you been up all night? Last post at 12, then at 4...


----------



## Homelite410

Morning john, and as am I stoked for this Thomas,






Taking my 1925 3hp M ihc engine 2 burrmills and a 1945 horse and a half ihc lb engine on a tractor to play with! 

1945 lb on tractor





1925 type M kerosene


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, on my first cup and waiting for the caffeine to kick in. Going to be a hot one here today, if I do anything today it will have to be this morning. I need to make a parts run and pickup some stihl parts that ordered last week. It's about a 20 mile run out there, so I try and combine several errands on the way there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. I always wanted to beat the early risers. Mission accomplished, I can mark that off my bucket list now. Have a fantastic day.


 slept in this morning got up at 5:30. Just know checking in.


----------



## diggers_dad

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. I always wanted to beat the early risers. Mission accomplished, I can mark that off my bucket list now. Have a fantastic day.



Ummmm... You weren't serious about that being on your bucket list, right?

Enjoy the trip and be safe!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, on my first cup and waiting for the caffeine to kick in. Going to be a hot one here today, if I do anything today it will have to be this morning. I need to make a parts run and pickup some stihl parts that ordered last week. It's about a 20 mile run out there, so I try and combine several errands on the way there.



If you stop by 'Huricane Hill' you better be early as the residents are going to 'geezer daycare' for the hot afternoon. 

Fishin' with the BIL yesterday was wonderful. Even cought a fish (one)! and slight sunburn.


----------



## Hinerman

diggers_dad said:


> Ummmm... You weren't serious about that being on your bucket list, right?
> 
> Enjoy the trip and be safe!!



Not really. But I told myself---one of these days I am going to legitimately make the first post of the morning.

Thanks. Heading out the door now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Not really. But I told myself---one of these days I am going to legitimately make the first post of the morning.
> 
> Thanks. Heading out the door now.


Have a safe trip.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just so you fellows know the McCulloch 1000/Partner P100 isn't a fairy tale.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rats, forgot to shoot a pic. of the top.

Sad thing about it is, it will lay there for six months or more and then get tossed in the dead pile. But, we be watchin' for it.

Jim: Look like this?


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Rats, forgot to shoot a pic. of the top.
> 
> Sad thing about it is, it will lay there for six months or more and then get tossed in the dead pile. But, we be watchin' for it.
> 
> Jim: Look like this?
> View attachment 360782


 Nope


----------



## gritz

Got this on my bench now. All the fuel and oil lines are completely rotted out, but it pops and runs with a squirt of fuel into the carb. Cylinder looks decent too. Not sure if its worth the trouble, but worth it to get working on something besides 026s I guess.








Pretty cute little thing. It has some type of Power Sharp deal on it too, but the grinding stone is completely worn off. I thought that was a new gimmick, but apparently not.........


----------



## lumberjackchef

Nope ive seen dozens of old craftsman saws that had that feature and some of them even had the funky special original chain too. Oh I found a good wt with both needles and a wt that came off of an 011 I think. I have them with me but I'm not sure exactly what time but I'll be running through kc tomorrow night sometime.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> Got this on my bench now. All the fuel and oil lines are completely rotted out, but it pops and runs with a squirt of fuel into the carb. Cylinder looks decent too. Not sure if its worth the trouble, but worth it to get working on something besides 026s I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cute little thing. It has some type of Power Sharp deal on it too, but the grinding stone is completely worn off. I thought that was a new gimmick, but apparently not.........



I've been working on a duplicate of that off and on for the past month. The only way to replace the automatic oiler impulse line is a complete tare down of the engine. You have to have a new crankcase gasket. (Available on evilbay)

If you value your time at $00.25/hr. you might make five bux. I'm saving mine for my permanent collection. Still need to put a carb. kit in it.

P.M. your email addy and I can send the Poulan shop manual for the little tyke and several others.

*Mo.Jim:* The .325 x 9 rim is yours as I won't be using it. The Total bar is too narrow in the tail.


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> Nope ive seen dozens of old craftsman saws that had that feature and some of them even had the funky special original chain too. Oh I found a good wt with both needles and a wt that came off of an 011 I think. I have them with me but I'm not sure exactly what time but I'll be running through kc tomorrow night sometime.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I just never ran across it before. Just let me know how much you want for them. I won't be around tonight, but I will be tomorrow if that's when your swinging through. Just give me a ring when you know. I probably won't be on here much today or tomorrow.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> I've been working on a duplicate of that off and on for the past month. The only way to replace the automatic oiler impulse line is a complete tare down of the engine. You have to have a new crankcase gasket. (Available on evilbay)
> 
> If you value your time at $00.25/hr. you might make five bux. I'm saving mine for my permanent collection. Still need to put a carb. kit in it.
> 
> P.M. your email addy and I can send the Poulan shop manual for the little tyke and several others.
> 
> *Mo.Jim:* The .325 x 9 rim is yours as I won't be using it. The Total bar is too narrow in the tail.




Yeah, I followed the crumbs of line last night and saw the one line looks to be going into the crankcase? I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all


----------



## gritz

Whoops, where are my manners? I forgot to say good morning.

Good morning everyone! Off to the shop for the day. Have a good one!


----------



## diggers_dad

Gritz, I've had a few of those little Craftsmans and worked on a few dozen. They are good little saws, IMHO. I still have one I keep handy for throwing in the back of my pickup "just in case". More often than not, a carb kit and fuel lines will put it back in running order. I prefer a 12" bar and chain (Baileys had them on clearance for about $5 a couple of years ago and I stocked up). I fixed one up for a buddy 5 or 6 years ago and he still brags about that little saw. He says "It's just too handy to leave behind." 

The fuel lines are so long that it can be frustrating to start it on a fresh rebuild or after its sat for a few months. Someone on here told me after the rebuild to shoot some air down through the carb to pull the fuel up and save pulling the starter so much. Sure enough, when I blew some air through the carb throat I could actually watch the fuel come up through the fuel line all the way to the carb! Fired on the second pull.

It's a simple, strong design. Not flashy or pretty, but a good little performer.

dd


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning all


Morning Kenneth, I talked to Larry for about two hours last night after we tallked. I think he might have some of the parts I need for the 1000, thanks for hooking me up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Kenneth, I talked to Larry for about two hours last night after we tallked. I think he might have some of the parts I need for the 1000, thanks for hooking me up.




Glad it worked out. I figured you two would get a long.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Glad it worked out. I figured you two would get a long.


 I think between the two of us we can talk him into attending a GTG this fall. He has a lot of old mag.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Children don't try this at home. The VI-123 runs and cuts.




Got the SDC dialed in better.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I think between the two of us we can talk him into attending a GTG this fall. He has a lot of old mag.


even if it is a micro GTG here.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas. Stopped at one of my picking holes and saw these in the service shelf. 80EV 702EVL and 66SV






We had a Lil mishap unloading the engone .





Got all set up and ground some ear corn.





My girls fell in love with this beauty.





And I got to take this 1919 model T for a spin.





It was a pretty good day!


----------



## Mo. Jim

I want that 66sv.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I want that 66sv.


That guy has 2 in production Jim.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> I think between the two of us we can talk him into attending a GTG this fall. He has a lot of old mag.


Get him down to fort scott sept 27th!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Just got back from the fair. The truck and tractor pull was a pretty good time. Its been close to a decade since I've been to one. The 4WD trucks were our favorite tonight. They were running fast and loud tonight. Met Chad on the way up there and he gave me a couple carbs for my 026 I'm working on. Always good to meet good people. Thanks again, Chad!


----------



## Lurch2

Somebodies gotta be 1st. 
Morning all.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mornin! 
Zzzzzzzzz....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbors! 

Family lemo is dragging a length of tubing that came loose on one end of the rack/pinion. Connected to a rubber bellows/boot. Geezer had to crawl under and zip tie it up. 2007 Dodge Caravan. We are on our fourth one since '84. First time for this malfunction.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas. Stopped at one of my picking holes and saw these in the service shelf. 80EV 702EVL and 66SV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a Lil mishap unloading the engone .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all set up and ground some ear corn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girls fell in love with this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got to take this 1919 model T for a spin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pretty good day!



Looks like a great time--- except for the mishap-----. I love going to those shows. I like the old stationary engines. 

My Dad and I peddled a lot parts for those old T's--and several cars. Started in the 60's when cars and parts were cheap and plentiful (scrap iron price). Still sell some parts and tools at the local yearly swap meet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Looks like a great time--- except for the mishap-----. I love going to those shows. I like the old stationary engines.
> 
> My Dad and I peddled a lot parts for those old T's--and several cars. Started in the *60's when cars and parts were cheap and plentiful* (scrap iron price). Still sell some parts and tools at the local yearly swap meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



If any of you fellows end up in St. Louis on Easter sunday, go to Forest park at the Muny Opera upper parking lot. Free car show sponsored by the St. Louis Model T and A club.

Lots of classic cars and street machines on display. Been going on since before I was in high school. (when they invented dirt).


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> Just got back from the fair. The truck and tractor pull was a pretty good time. Its been close to a decade since I've been to one. The 4WD trucks were our favorite tonight. They were running fast and loud tonight. Met Chad on the way up there and he gave me a couple carbs for my 026 I'm working on. Always good to meet good people. Thanks again, Chad!


Glad to hear you had a good time. Nice timing eh? We were on our way back from Omaha, just took the kiddos and the grand kids to see the zoo! We stopped to eat in Kc and got to meet Brandon. Great to meet ya Brandon. 

My duaghter and SIL both build and pull garden tractors and we have a blast watching them pull! They took my wife and I to the MSTPA pull last weekend where we watched the 4x4's too! they are pretty awesome to watch.

I forgot to ask if you needed any kits for those carbs. I have those on hand all the time I can always throw one in the mail to ya if ya need one let me know.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Looks like a great time--- except for the mishap-----. I love going to those shows. I like the old stationary engines.
> 
> My Dad and I peddled a lot parts for those old T's--and several cars. Started in the 60's when cars and parts were cheap and plentiful (scrap iron price). Still sell some parts and tools at the local yearly swap meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I laughed and laughed at the mishap nothing was hurt!!


----------



## workshop

The new coil came in Friday, just in time for us to leave to go visit the better half's brother and wife for the weekend. So, the saw got packed up and went with. Got up Saturday morning and put the new coil in and, PRESTO. Houston, we have spark. Dribbled some mix down the carb and she started up. Got home this afternoon and proceeded to put things back together, set the carb mixtures a little rich, 3 pulls and started up. Got things adjusted and runs real nice.


----------



## cobey

gritz said:


> Just got back from the fair. The truck and tractor pull was a pretty good time. Its been close to a decade since I've been to one. The 4WD trucks were our favorite tonight. They were running fast and loud tonight. Met Chad on the way up there and he gave me a couple carbs for my 026 I'm working on. Always good to meet good people. Thanks again, Chad!


 cool deal! me and Chad play with saws and goof off some.... he is super good at stihl's....he dont like to work on old mac's    but we like all saws


----------



## rburg

That 670 will make a good firewood saw.


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> Glad to hear you had a good time. Nice timing eh? We were on our way back from Omaha, just took the kiddos and the grand kids to see the zoo! We stopped to eat in Kc and got to meet Brandon. Great to meet ya Brandon.
> 
> My duaghter and SIL both build and pull garden tractors and we have a blast watching them pull! They took my wife and I to the MSTPA pull last weekend where we watched the 4x4's too! they are pretty awesome to watch.
> 
> I forgot to ask if you needed any kits for those carbs. I have those on hand all the time I can always throw one in the mail to ya if ya need one let me know.



Yeah, it was perfect timing. We left from meeting you and made it to the fair right on time. I also keep a slew of D10-WAT kits hanging around. I appreciate it though. I do need to order some more needles though. Starting to run low on the small ones. I'll let you know how that 026 turns out. Thanks again!


----------



## workshop

rburg said:


> That 670 will make a good firewood saw.


It will get used in the Charity Cuts, but might be going to another home, eventually.


----------



## gritz

Didn't get to play with any saws today, but got a lot done. Started the day by changing the sending unit in the truck. Went pretty easy, but still took me close to three hours. Then I helped the wife move here new display cabinet inside and get that set up. Then I picked up some ramps for the 4-wheeler, worked on it a little more, then parked it in the shed. Then mowed the lawn. So basically, a lazy Sunday, lol.


----------



## workshop

I would have rather been making a trade happen this weekend, but the lady of the house wanted to go visiting her brother. Got to keep her happy, I know the rules. Tuesday day I'll do some trading.


----------



## Homelite410

This showed up today at the show.




.


----------



## teacherman

Howdy gents! Sorry been out of touch, daddy duty and all. Here's what I did yesterday, with a set of drawers I got for helping a friend move. Been wanting to store all the Shop Smith accessories in one place, and I think this will do the trick. Cheap Harbor freight wheels failed, though.... Bandsaw blades and other stuff in the drawers. Jointer weighs two tons, bandsaw works great. On the right is the extension table. Weird devices, these. Mine dates from 1956, works fine. I look forward to lathe turning. I LOVE the horizontal drill press part.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, sitting here having coffee and enjoying the cool temps. We could use some rain in my little corner of the world. Corn and beans are looking real good, but need a good drink or two. I have one mower and two saws to finish off today for sure. Later Jim, have a good one.


----------



## teacherman

Morning everyone! 

Nice cool morning, glad I put the big sliding door in the bedroom. Opened teh house last night, and it is a beautiful day. Lot of carpentry work to do, and I have bad tennis elbow, so if you guys are of a mind to be prayin, please send one up for me. Resting it can only go so long.

Just ready to have my first of three cupsa coffee, and mama just brought my breakfast. Emerson will be wearing size three diapers by the end of today.




Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: I'll check for the Jacobson mower part today and stop by afterward.

Edit: Git that Iphone loaded up with saw pics and stop by and we will post 'em up on here.

B.T.W. If that thing rings, don't answer. Just bill collectors.


----------



## workshop

Evening Gentlemen, 
Got a trade going tomorrow and its not saw related, however there is a saw involved. 
More tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fella's. Cooled of some. Everyone must have been busy today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Evening Gentlemen,
> Got a trade going tomorrow and its not saw related, however there is a saw involved.
> More tomorrow afternoon.



You are just a tease.


----------



## sam-tip

Scored this tree tonight. About 48 inches at the bottom. Just fit in the truck and trailer. Had to help the tree guy cut it up or I would still be waiting for him to finish.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Come Wednesday Ma and Pa are headed south the *Kimberling City* area. Coming back Sunday. Lady the daughter works with has a cabin on *Table Rock*.

If Jim or Kenneth has someting to relay, we have room. (must not smell of stale gas, mini van). 

*Nixa* is on the way and near shouting distance to *Carthage*. Visits on the way back Sunday? We havn't been to the the 'Prescous Moments' place for a good while.

Taking trout (Tanycomo), bass and catfish gear.


----------



## teacherman

Nancy got all dolled up this afternoon and suggested we go out for dinner, so we did.
I got some work done on my Shop Smith accessory cart, but that was not nearly as important as going out to have a big ribeye with the apple of my eye, the creation from Adam's rib, and of course, my little buddy came along as well.





Life is too good to be true.
The steak was cooked just right, too.

Now I just need to find a cherry 076 at a yard sale for $50 and I'll be set.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Come Wednesday Ma and Pa are headed south the *Kimberling City* area. Coming back Sunday. Lady the daughter works with has a cabin on *Table Rock*.
> 
> If Jim or Kenneth has someting to relay, we have room. (must not smell of stale gas, mini van).
> 
> *Nixa* is on the way and near shouting distance to *Carthage*. Visits on the way back Sunday? We havn't been to the the 'Prescous Moments' place for a good while.
> 
> Taking trout (Tanycomo), bass and catfish gear.


 I have heard tanycomo is good fer trout... the only experiance I have with it is (in 1999) the ex wife went nuts, ended up in a small town on the lake, allegedly tried to kill her self by driving our new car off a cliff or peer or or something.... I had to drive the old blue olds cutlass missing on 3 cylinders and a slipping trans to pick her back up..... what a mess..... the locals were super mad at her and anyone around her.... I took my sister in law with me to help.... thank the Lord for the new... wonderful, not crazy wife


----------



## 67L36Driver

SIL spent summers with his father around Branson. He was a avid outdoorsman and trout fisherman. Mike introduced me to the trophy area just below Table Rock dam. I still use a fly rod but have put together a very lite 7 ft. bait casting setup that will flip very small lures and spoons. Brown trout like them.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> SIL spent summers with his father around Branson. He was a avid outdoorsman and trout fisherman. Mike introduced me to the trophy area just below Table Rock dam. I still use a fly rod but have put together a very lite 7 ft. bait casting setup that will flip very small lures and spoons. Brown trout like them.


i have a 6.6 spinning rod and use 2# test for some long casts too  in S.E. KS we have a strip pit that has a natural spring and is stocked with rainbow trout I have caught some good ones out of there, I go to benit springs outside labenon MO. also some good small mouth there too  have fun, be safe, and catch a big one!!!


----------



## cobey

I ran the 68cc lombard today with a good chain... it pulls really hard, its a beast
thanks fer making it so strong Carl!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Come Wednesday Ma and Pa are headed south the *Kimberling City* area. Coming back Sunday. Lady the daughter works with has a cabin on *Table Rock*.
> 
> If Jim or Kenneth has someting to relay, we have room. (must not smell of stale gas, mini van).
> 
> *Nixa* is on the way and near shouting distance to *Carthage*. Visits on the way back Sunday? We havn't been to the the 'Prescous Moments' place for a good while.
> 
> Taking trout (Tanycomo), bass and catfish gear.


I'll be around Sunday Carl...
If ya wanna stop by...
Just let me know...
I'll be making a race chain for Mark heiman to run on his Mac's at Baraboo...
He's gonna turn some heads this year...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I'll be around Sunday Carl...
> If ya wanna stop by...
> Just let me know...
> I'll be making a race chain for Mark heiman to run on his Mac's at Baraboo...
> He's gonna turn some heads this year...


BIG CHIPS and a big gain in speed too!


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i have a 6.6 spinning rod and use 2# test for some long casts too  in S.E. KS we have a strip pit that has a natural spring and is stocked with rainbow trout I have caught some good ones out of there, I go to benit springs outside labenon MO. also some good small mouth there too  have fun, be safe, and catch a big one!!!



I got tired of wind loops and twists using open face spinning reels and got started on baitcasters. Took be back to when I was a young snot and that's all we had. I'll admit the learning curve is steep for shure but worth the effort. I won't use nothin' else on the river (Mo.). 65# braided line, it will drag in just about anything.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning fella's.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, ole Jim wasted another nice day yesterday, still looking for that go gear. Carl stopped by for awhile yesterday afternoon. Need a coffee refill, have a safe one.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning fella's.



You, my friend, are an early riser.

Morning all! Nancy is at the dentist, and Emerson is waking up making little happy noises. I plan to have him outside with me while I work today.

I have a question: Would you guys be willing to advise me on how much I should ask for my 361? It's like new, it stihl has the paint dot on the muffler and the little sticker on the front, maybe 2 tanks through it. It comes with box, new 20" Rollo E bar, 5 new full chisel Stihl chains, as well as the manuals and tool kit. I'm not good at selling saws really. I have been telling Nancy I'd sell some saws for quite a while, and I need to start acting more like a man of my word. I have an 026 and an 044, so this saw is not one I've used, though I like it just fine. The AV is nice on it, I'll admit. I never modded the muffler or anything. Only Stihl Ultra oil and non-alcohol 91 octane have been used in it. I'm not really anal..... just when it comes to the exalted orange and white


Also, I have hatched the idea of eventually finding an 076 monster boy saw.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Do you have the Poulan spline tool carb. adjuster? Link to one that will work?

Won't need it till early next week. 

Dan left a weed wacker here yesterday that has a two throat carb. on it and has two sizes of jet screw splines. Can't move 'em with nothin'. Maybe glued in place?

This is a prime example why I only do chainsaws. A pump sprayer with Round-Up will get the same job done for longer. And, take up less space in the garage.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Freakin' EPA. Special place in hell for 'em to fix all the *** that has been junked because of overstepping the mandate.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: Do you have the Poulan spline tool carb. adjuster? Link to one that will work?
> 
> Won't need it till early next week.
> 
> Dan left a weed wacker here yesterday that has a two throat carb. on it and has two sizes of jet screw splines. Can't move 'em with nothin'. Maybe glued in place?
> 
> This is a prime example why I only do chainsaws. A pump sprayer with Round-Up will get the same job done for longer. And, take up less space in the garage.


 I have two, one in the tool box and one in the house, you are welcome to use one anytime.


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> You, my friend, are an early riser.
> 
> Morning all! Nancy is at the dentist, and Emerson is waking up making little happy noises. I plan to have him outside with me while I work today.
> 
> I have a question: Would you guys be willing to advise me on how much I should ask for my 361? It's like new, it stihl has the paint dot on the muffler and the little sticker on the front, maybe 2 tanks through it. It comes with box, new 20" Rollo E bar, 5 new full chisel Stihl chains, as well as the manuals and tool kit. I'm not good at selling saws really. I have been telling Nancy I'd sell some saws for quite a while, and I need to start acting more like a man of my word. I have an 026 and an 044, so this saw is not one I've used, though I like it just fine. The AV is nice on it, I'll admit. I never modded the muffler or anything. Only Stihl Ultra oil and non-alcohol 91 octane have been used in it. I'm not really anal..... just when it comes to the exalted orange and white
> 
> 
> Also, I have hatched the idea of eventually finding an 076 monster boy saw.....


Price on one like that should start around $500 and go from there..
It's essentially new...


----------



## workshop

Ok,
I traded off my flatbed pick up and an MS180 for this 89 Ford Bronco II. The nice part is the 1993 Mustang Cobra 5.0 engine that's in it.


----------



## workshop

Oh, and it's YELLOW. I think i'll call it Bumble Bee.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Oh, and it's YELLOW. I think i'll call it Bumble Bee.


You got rid of the hi-boy??


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> You got rid of the hi-boy??


Yeah, I know. In one aspect it was hard to do because it was a part of your history. A lot of soul searching went into making the decision. But every time I used it, it ate me alive on fuel. This Bronco gives me a stronger connection to my youngest son, Christopher. He has an '87 he is getting ready to put a 4.0 turbocharged into. So we have our own father/son projects that he wants to take to the local car show.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Yeah, I know. In one aspect it was hard to do because it was a part of your history. A lot of soul searching went into making the decision. But every time I used it, it ate me alive on fuel. This Bronco gives me a stronger connection to my youngest son, Christopher. He has an '87 he is getting ready to put a 4.0 turbocharged into. So we have our own father/son projects that he wants to take to the local car show.


Don't let me hold ya back... That bronco is cool...
Just text me the # of the guy you swapped with!!


----------



## teacherman

Hedgerow said:


> Price on one like that should start around $500 and go from there..
> It's essentially new...



That's what I thought. I was hoping for a bit more with the 5 chains. Those are twenty bucks apiece. I'd rather sell it to someone who knows someone I know, rather than deal with the uncertainty of a stranger. Anyone know someone partial to 361s?
I'll get some pics up soon. Always like pics of saws.


----------



## teacherman

workshop said:


> View attachment 361369
> View attachment 361368
> View attachment 361367
> 
> Ok,
> I traded off my flatbed pick up and an MS180 for this 89 Ford Bronco II. The nice part is the 1993 Mustang Cobra 5.0 engine that's in it.



Does it have the 9 inch Ford rear end? Those are nice and stout. The motor sounds like a lot of fun to be had ripping through the countryside.


----------



## workshop

teacherman said:


> Does it have the 9 inch Ford rear end? Those are nice and stout. The motor sounds like a lot of fun to be had ripping through the countryside.


The diff's are stock Bronco II, which can handle the 5.0 fine. Where you run into problems is with the stock transmissions. 5.0 will destroy a stock tranny in a heartbeat. Easiest conversion is a C-4 automatic with a C-5 tail housing that bolts right up to stock transfer case. Some Broncos used a Cardone type joint, these have to replaced with cross and roller type (regular u-joints). This rig runs and drives, but it does need work to be an everyday driver. Needs a complete exhaust and oxygen sensors and has some computer wiring problems. Not a problem for me. What I liked was all the engine, transmission and lift kit stuff was already done and done well. Needs some body work, but nothing that will keep it from being driven. The interior is unbelievable, looks like its brand new. Never been used. The transmission has a shift kit, too.


----------



## Homelite410

OK........ If y'all put points into a sez homelite................... TIGHTEN THE condenser SCREW[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]............. Needless to say I have a new points cover and gasket coming.................... [emoji6]


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gents.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Mike . Looks like a chance of rain today


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning All! Plenty to do today. its always interesting how a child's personal interest overrides their normal "I can sleep til noon" pattern. LOL! Tarin and I went and set a few lines before dark last night and she already had my coffee made when she woke me up a few minutes ago! Got a big agenda today though, so I hope the rain can hold off for a bit. Be safe out their boys!!!


----------



## diggers_dad

lumberjackchef said:


> Morning All! Plenty to do today. its always interesting how a child's personal interest overrides their normal "I can sleep til noon" pattern. LOL! Tarin and I went and set a few lines before dark last night and she already had my coffee made when she woke me up a few minutes ago! Got a big agenda today though, so I hope the rain can hold off for a bit. Be safe out their boys!!!



Yessir, I can always tell when the kids are excited to go somewhere - they wake me up by bringing fresh brewed coffee. That's hard to beat in my book. Enjoy!


----------



## Hedgerow

teacherman said:


> That's what I thought. I was hoping for a bit more with the 5 chains. Those are twenty bucks apiece. I'd rather sell it to someone who knows someone I know, rather than deal with the uncertainty of a stranger. Anyone know someone partial to 361s?
> I'll get some pics up soon. Always like pics of saws.


Jeremy "Wigglesworth" may be interested in one that clean.. Not sure.. But I know he's a fan of that model..
I'd buy it just to hold onto if I just had a little more in the "CAD" envelope...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trip to Table Rock is out for now. Blondie is under the weather. Missed another chance to see some of my neighbors.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl hope she gets to feeling better.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. Another fine day in the world today.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's raining!!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sure is! But the fish didn't mind. Of coarse my daughter caught most of them. she outfishes me all the time. She must of had a dang good teacher lol!






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas, how's bumble bee doing Steve?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> It's raining!!!!


Lucky dude! We ain't goin to get any over here...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Lucky dude! We ain't goin to get any over here...


Not good....
We'll turn the fan on in your direction..


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellas, how's bumble bee doing Steve?


The Bee is fitting into the hive real well. I'll be putting a new dual stinger system on it soon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sunfish said:


> Lucky dude! We ain't goin to get any over here...



We need some also.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes we do it is starting to get crispy.


----------



## workshop

Been getting a steady VERY light shower most of the afternoon, but not enough to get through my trees. Ground still dry underneath them.


----------



## workshop

On another note. I heard from Ed earlier. Since starting Hearts to Hearth in 2009, we have hit the 900 pick up loads mark as of today. Still pulling firewood from the last Charity Cut site by Nixa. Thanks to you guys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is there still some to be processed at the nixa site?


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is there still some to be processed at the nixa site?


Probably enough to keep 3 or 4 saws busy for a few hours.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Probably enough to keep 3 or 4 saws busy for a few hours.


 is the big wood still there??


----------



## teacherman

Hedgerow said:


> Jeremy "Wigglesworth" may be interested in one that clean.. Not sure.. But I know he's a fan of that model..
> I'd buy it just to hold onto if I just had a little more in the "CAD" envelope...


Thanks for the tip. I'll follow up on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning friends. Going to be a nice FALL Day.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all!



Finally getting to a point where I can start on the pile of logs. Positioned the splitter & log bucking trailer under an Elm tree, load the bucking trailer up with 18 - 24" diameter logs, and cut them into rounds. Started the splitter up & around 5 seconds later heard a soft clunk & the splitter died. It turned freely but had no spark. Pulled the recoil housing off thinking maybe one end of the coil had some how loosened up & got sucked up to the the fly wheel there by losing the gap/spark. Rare but could happen. Well I was close, it was definitely a coil problem but not what I expected. Apparently the magnet on the flywheel came apart & jammed against the coil which broke the coil & tore the the coil mount off the cylinder side. I haven't ever heard of magnets failing on flywheels before this..

New flywheel, cylinder wall & coil = cost of new engine. Well close enough, so off to Harbor Freight I went. 13 hp is the smallest electric start they now carry so I upgraded to a 13 hp from the 11 hp it previously had. On sale for $360 with 20% off + tax it was around $310. Overkill!!! With a 16 gpm 2 stage pump it only needs an 8 hp but I do like having electric start as an option, especially during the deep winter when the oil is cold & stiff.

Hear is a question for folks. Below the valve cover is a black plastic box 2" square x 4" long. On one end 2 hoses come out, one to the air cleaner & one to the carburetor. the other end has a 1/2" nipple with a barb which could have a 5/16" hose attached to. Next to the barbed nipple "ATM" is molded into the plastic. It is not shown in the parts diagram or mentioned in the documentation. I am guessing it is some type of emissions add-on to meet CARB requirements. This is a perfect place for a mud dobber wasp to plug up. Do I add a short piece of hose with some bronze wool in it to make a breather to protect? Will it create too much resistance if I do? If it is for breathing, why even have a barb, why not just an opening?

There are also 2 different orifices included for adjusting the fuel in the carburetor for different altitudes. First time I have seen this option as well.


----------



## Oliver1655

Here are a couple of photos of the damaged engine. I have several hundred hours on it so I'm not blaming the engine.


----------



## diggers_dad

Oliver1655 said:


> I have several hundred hours on it so I'm not blaming the engine.



I don't know how many hours are on it, but we've used the devil out of it several times just at the charity cuts. Was it a HF engine?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, waiting for the fog to burn off, it's going to be a cool day for July. John I have worked on hundreds of small engines and have never seen a external magnet come loose. But I guess there's a first time for every thing.


----------



## Homelite410

Is that a chicom engine?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth: Stay away from the C'list Farmsaw. Going to get it today.....................................I hope............................................


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> is the big wood still there??


 Not Sure on big wood, maybe a little. I think most of what's there is 12 inch and under.


----------



## Oliver1655

It was a "Greyhound" from Harbor Freight. Started with 1-2 pulls unless I had flooded it by moving it around without shutting off the fuel first. Again I have no complaints, just one of those freak things.


----------



## Homelite410

Gooooood morning gents! Prepping to go to another steam show this weekend with my youngest (she is 4) and make ice cream with my gas engine flat belt driven ice cream maker. 

Hope y'all enjoy the weather n have a great day.


----------



## sam-tip

Scored this beastly black oak yesterday. The big pieces are about 3800 to 4200 lbs each. Thanks xtreme tree!


----------



## sawnami

Oliver1655 said:


> Next to the barbed nipple "ATM" is molded into the plastic. It is not shown in the parts diagram or mentioned in the documentation. I am guessing it is some type of emissions add-on to meet CARB requirements. This is a perfect place for a mud dobber wasp to plug up. Do I add a short piece of hose with some bronze wool in it to make a breather to protect? Will it create too much resistance if I do? If it is for breathing, why even have a barb, why not just an opening?



ATMosphere. 

I'd use some air cleaner foam.


----------



## Oliver1655

Sawnami, thanks for the clarification. I will go with a 1" length of hose with the bronze wool since I have it on hand but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Farmsaw is a sweetheart. Turned the chain around from backwards! Yikes! Dumped the old fuel (water in it. Yikes! again). Filled with fresh and toped up the oil tank. Started it six or eight pulls and away he went. The chain needs sharpened (done it) because all we could give the test log was a good rubbin'. 20" bar and not 18" like the seller claimed. Tinker with rakers in the morning and blow more rust out of the muffler. Whoopeeeee...................


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The Farmsaw is a sweetheart. Turned the chain around from backwards! Yikes! Dumped the old fuel (water in it. Yikes! again). Filled with fresh and toped up the oil tank. Started it six or eight pulls and away he went. The chain needs sharpened (done it) because all we could give the test log was a good rubbin'. 20" bar and not 18" like the seller claimed. Tinker with rakers in the morning and blow more rust out of the muffler. Whoopeeeee...................
> 
> View attachment 361775


 nice!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, another nice day on tap, have a safe one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth: Stay away from the C'list Farmsaw. Going to get it today.....................................I hope............................................





67L36Driver said:


> The Farmsaw is a sweetheart. Turned the chain around from backwards! Yikes! Dumped the old fuel (water in it. Yikes! again). Filled with fresh and toped up the oil tank. Started it six or eight pulls and away he went. The chain needs sharpened (done it) because all we could give the test log was a good rubbin'. 20" bar and not 18" like the seller claimed. Tinker with rakers in the morning and blow more rust out of the muffler. Whoopeeeee...................
> 
> View attachment 361775


I remember seeing it Glad its a runner.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim  I hope it stays like this and then turns off nice.  We could us a drink.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Jim  I hope it stays like this and then turns off nice.  We could us a drink.


 Had a few sprinkles earlier, just a teaser. On a better note,gas prices are down, I filled up for $3.19 in town yesterday.


----------



## Oliver1655

$3.15 here


----------



## Homelite410

Morning Jim, John, Kenneth and all!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning midlanders.................................

Yup, the earth could use a long drink here. 

And, I'm disappointed I wasn't able to burn some of the $3.19/gal on the way to Branson. Near epidemic of 'hand, foot, mouth' being passed around toddlers in Joetown.

*Kenneth:* I didn't intend to be rude but, callin' dibbs is callin' dibbs.................... LOL

Back to lowering rakers. No bore cuts for this chain as it has the cantilever that swings out as the chain goes around the bar nose. Pic. later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood morning midlanders.................................
> 
> Yup, the earth could use a long drink here.
> 
> And, I'm disappointed I wasn't able to burn some of the $3.19/gal on the way to Branson. Near epidemic of 'hand, foot, mouth' being passed around toddlers in Joetown.
> 
> *Kenneth:* I didn't intend to be rude but, callin' dibbs is callin' dibbs.................... LOL
> 
> Back to lowering rakers. No bore cuts for this chain as it has the cantilever that swings out as the chain goes around the bar nose. Pic. later.




Not a problem I am saw poor.


----------



## sawnami

Came across a couple of these old dock rope cleats a while back.


----------



## sam-tip

Video of the big black oak.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Gentlemen, 
Been thinking of the design I want to go with for the dual stingers on Bumble Bee. I think I'll have both exiting on the passenger side in front of the rear tire. 
Muffler? Or no muffler, that is the question.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Afternoon Gentlemen,
> Been thinking of the design I want to go with for the dual stingers on Bumble Bee. I think I'll have both exiting on the passenger side in front of the rear tire.
> Muffler? Or no muffler, that is the question.


 20 yrs ago I would have said no muffler today some muffler. But a rumble still gets the heart going.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 20 yrs ago I would have said no muffler today some muffler. But a rumble still gets the heart going.



With two LEO's in the family I can assure you that straight pipes are 'cop callers'. 

Have I gotten old or what!!!

The 'No Bore Cut' chain.



I've taken the rakers down some but it still don't throw chips like I think it should.


----------



## teacherman

Hey guys.

Busy last couple of days. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> With two LEO's in the family I can assure you that straight pipes are 'cop callers'.
> 
> Have I gotten old or what!!!
> 
> The 'No Bore Cut' chain.
> View attachment 361851
> 
> 
> I've taken the rakers down some but it still don't throw chips like I think it should.



Yeah, I know. I probably will put some kind of muffler on it. But its fun thinking in "The Dark Side" occasionally!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> With two LEO's in the family I can assure you that straight pipes are 'cop callers'.
> 
> Have I gotten old or what!!!
> 
> The 'No Bore Cut' chain.
> View attachment 361851
> 
> 
> I've taken the rakers down some but it still don't throw chips like I think it should.


 i grind them off, i got a calton semi that i ground them off and you can stick it in wood like xecaliber


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Afternoon Gentlemen,
> Been thinking of the design I want to go with for the dual stingers on Bumble Bee. I think I'll have both exiting on the passenger side in front of the rear tire.
> Muffler? Or no muffler, that is the question.


 Pipes out the back with glass pacs, cutouts with removable caps behind front wheels.


----------



## cobey

here is south east KS there are several really loud cars ....cops dont seem to care
my last cutlass had open exhaust just past the cross member........ I have got warned in MO
A long time ago I got a warning in witchita KS


----------



## Oliver1655

Carl, sounds like a chain to go on the next saw you sell.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Carl, sounds like a chain to go on the next saw you sell.



Yup, we offer the reject loops as spares to sweeten the pot. As a stump diggin' chain so as not to mess up the good cuttin' chain.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ran into an old friend at a local resturant that works for the cable company. Lineman supervisor. Asked him what saws they carry in their bucket trucks hoping for Stihl, Husky or Echo answer. Turns out they get the little green Poulans at Wally World and toss 'em when they quit. Disappointed I am.

That would have been a sweet inside deal.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Back in the 'olden days' if you wanted a fast car but not loud you could use the huge mufflers for a Chrysler Imperial (think 392 hemi). Low restriction but lots less noise than glasspacks.


----------



## Homelite410

Glass packs I just put on big red are surprisingly quiet. Their new I know but they don't really cackle.... Stinking 351 sounds like a 7.3 stroke.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Back in the 'olden days' if you wanted a fast car but not loud you could use the huge mufflers for a Chrysler Imperial (think 392 hemi). Low restriction but lots less noise than glasspacks.



I remember when Corvair Corsa turbo mufflers were "the thing" 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Steve, you need to put a couple of 55 gal drums in the bed and a black smoke generator to confuse and frustrate the diesels when you boil smoke out of the drums when you accelerate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Farmsaw all spiffied up:






I'll have to get after that scuff mark on the recoil.

The chainbrake works! Not many do.


----------



## Homelite410

Loaded up and ready for the Mid Iowa Antique Aower Assn. annual show.




good morning all!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbors. 

Dragging the two weed wackers back out to Dan this am. Put the Dodge on his drive on lift to see what is hangging down off the rack/pinion.


----------



## workshop

Good morning everybody. Got to jack up the front end of the Ranger this morning and check out the front end. Sounds like something is popping, need to investigate.


----------



## workshop

Not sure just yet, but we might have a place to cut. The hard part is, he wants it gone fast. I've got to go check it out sometime this week. Plan "A" is to get the logs out of there and to the recycle center for a charity cut in September. Plan "B" is to get anybody that can come, on short notice, and have a cut on august 23rd on site. I'll let everybody know this coming week when I find out the details.
Thanks guys
Steve


----------



## teacherman

Howdy guys. FInally getting my coffee. Gluing together a ripped 1x4 and a 1x6 to make a treated 1x8 for a project. I used my Subaru to carry three sheets of plywood back from Topeka. The straps didn't even whistle that much on the highway. Used the Outback to move my stepdaughter with a U=Haul trailer, man those things are heavy. However, even with 170K on it, the old Outback easily showed it deserves its 2000 lb. trailer pull rating. Had to go to topeka to pick up and return the trailer, so I got in a bit of road time, listening to my Chris Knight CDs.

Then I got an HF little wood mover's dolly, took off the wheels, and attached them under the Shop Smith accessory holder. The dolly was rated at 1000 lbs., and the cast iron jointer only weighs 950 lbs., so the setup should be OK. It was frustrating when the first wheels I put under there actually folded over off the axle when I moved the darn thing. Anyone else have a Shop Smith? They are really interesting machines. I like the horizontal boring machine, and I look forward to doing some lathe turning.

Last night I fed Emerson with him sitting on the table saw. He helps me with my projects, and he seems to enjoy hanging out in the shop with his old man.

I'm stihl trying to get over my tennis elbow from digging out those footings with my bare hands through all those darn roots. I tend to push myself waaaay past the point of exhaustion, esp. when it's hot out. I forget to eat, and sometimes I get a bit dried out. But hey, I figure at my age, if I don't push it hard, I might as well sit on the sofa, pick up the remote, and wait for the hospice people to arrive. I wonder if Nancy would be assigned to me, as she is a hospice visiting nurse. That would suck for her, so I'm gonna keep pushing hard and pretending I'm still a 25 year old wildman. I gotta be around when this boy grows up.

Everybody have a great day!


----------



## Homelite410

potatoes anyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> potatoes anyone.



Neighbor in south ST. Louis county had a potato lister just like that. My dad welded up a draw bar for him so he could pull it with his John Deere.

St. Louis county was all truck farms before it became suberbs.

Countless summer mornings at dawn's early light I was awakened by that John Deere 'chuck-chuck-chuck' coming thru the open window (no air conditioning). It was either Bill with his tractor or that rooster quail on the ceder fence along the pasture.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Now you got me started!

Bill's other tracktor had about 3/4 turn of backlash at the wheel. Tricycle front. Made for interesting changes of direction when you ran thru a furrow or hit a dirt clod.

"Bill why don't you fix the steering?" answer: "It isn't broken yet" 

About the time I started at Rolla, Bill started hangin' with Dad and Mom more. They were about the same generation/age wise. Bill was a bachlor and lived by himself. My folks brought him to St. Joseph for my wedding. First time Bill got dressed up ever.


----------



## 67L36Driver

When Bill sold off his farmland to the developers he had his *house moved* 1/4 mile south to be next door to my folks. Brick story and a half to boot.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening everyone. Warmed up today.


----------



## workshop

Evening Kenneth.


----------



## Homelite410

So on the way home today from the engine show in Marshalltown, along the side of hwy 30 sets a 30' fifth wheel camper (one of them real tall ones the kind you'd see hooked to a single axle semi) hooked to a half ton newer Dodge ram. Underneath it sat the driveshaft on the highway still attached to the transfer case............ Why do these people hook these HUGE campers to trucks that are under powered, under geared, and made to look good in the driveway of a home in the city!! My other question is why do the camper dealers let these people with under rated trucks take these huge campers home.


----------



## Oliver1655

The camper dealers can make recommendations but if the customer chooses to ignore them, can you really blame the salesman for not selling it anyway? Commission is the name of the game.

How many of us have attempted to help someone make an informed decision & have them ignore you. 

Then again how many of us have been given totally bad advise.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening everyone. Warmed up today.


Not sure how hot it was, but I got cooked today...
Dug post holes and made a corral...


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Oliver1655

The only way to dig!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, getting a little shower here this morning, hope it keeps up for a while.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, getting a little shower here this morning, hope it keeps up for a while.



Front lawn has started turning brown from the dry spell. Now I have an old dog under my feet scared of thunder. Dogsitting the grandkids Muttley while they are in Branson area.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all getting a nice shower of rain.


----------



## Hedgerow

Please send rain this direction....
Need a toad strangler if possible....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We need it You guys have got a couple showers we did not. The corral looks nice you all getting some hay burners.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We need it You guys have got a couple showers we did not. The corral looks nice you all getting some hay burners.


Not a chance...
That's for my BIL's bovines...


----------



## gritz

I wish I could cover the yard so the grass won't grow anymore. The rain is definitely appreciated by the garden though.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, getting a little shower here this morning, hope it keeps up for a while.



Got your wish. Gonna need a canoe soon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Got your wish. Gonna need a canoe soon.


 
I think its done for a while . Well over an inch here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good day today, moved the extra Lawnboy along. Tad more room in the garage.

Kids should be back from Table Rock soon. Pick up their dog and rabbit we been critter-sitting. Ride herd on the grandkids tomorrow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anyone on here near Dixon, Mo.? Got a call on my J-red from a fellow there.


----------



## workshop

Dixon is about 30-40 miles east of me on 60 hwy.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Please send rain this direction....
> Need a toad strangler if possible....


No rain over here... Startin to get crispy!


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Dixon is about 30-40 miles east of me on 60 hwy.



Ummmm...... Dixon is north of 'Fort Lost In the Woods'. Two hrs. and 114 miles. 

Love my Iphone..........................LOL


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Ummmm...... Dixon is north of 'Fort Lost In the Woods'. Two hrs. and 114 miles.
> 
> Love my Iphone..........................LOL


Yep, you're right. I was thinking of Diggins, Mo. Dixon still a lot closer down here than to you, though. A long way to go for a saw. But then again, I know a guy down here that drove to Michigan to buy a saw.


----------



## teacherman

Oliver1655 said:


> The camper dealers can make recommendations but if the customer chooses to ignore them, can you really blame the salesman for not selling it anyway? Commission is the name of the game.
> 
> How many of us have attempted to help someone make an informed decision & have them ignore you.
> 
> Then again how many of us have been given totally bad advise.



Or have ignored good advice? That would be me.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning. Coffee tastes good .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good morning midlanders!



workshop said:


> Yep, you're right. I was thinking of Diggins, Mo. Dixon still a lot closer down here than to you, though. A long way to go for a saw. But then again, I know a guy down here that drove to Michigan to buy a saw.



The fellow lost interest when he figured out how far it was from Dixon to Joetown. I had hoped maybe he was a forum member or at least had one as a 'rabbi'.

*Mo.Jim:* I know you are up so call me later this morning. (I blew my saw budget for the next two-three months.)


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 362230



Now we can have C-70 races. 

Direct drive or gear drive?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Now we can have C-70 races.
> 
> Direct drive or gear drive?



Direct. Recoil don't catch (Faribanks-Morse). We'll see when it gets here.

I'll need a pair of wheels for it. LOL


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Direct. Recoil don't catch (Faribanks-Morse). We'll see when it gets here.
> 
> I'll need a pair of wheels for it. LOL



Probably easy fix. I just acquired a C-50 and just had to spray some WD40 on it to get it to work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have Faribanks-Morse magic finger sarters for breakfast. Thrre or four.

What you don't want to do is start reefing on the rewind spring on the really old ones. The steel is hight carbon and notch sensitive. Just a little rust and extra friction and they will break in many sections. The Strunk I sent to Iowa and the acient Lombard exhibited that trait. I told the 'kid' not to pull on 'em but he did anyway.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon gents we just got a whiz bang 1" of rain in 15 min. Hope y'all had a good one.


----------



## workshop

Worked on Bumble Bee's power windows yesterday and this evening. Guy before me said the drivers window didn't work, so he just disconnected the motor off of it and laid it in the bottom of the door and just pulled the window up and down when he needed it. Passenger would go down OK, but struggled to go up. Pulled the drivers motor out and took it apart. Well, no wonder it wouldn't work! The magnets came out with the armature. Originally they were glued to the case and the glue just gave out. Cleaned the motor case inside and out, reglued the magnets back into position (gorrilla glue) and let it set. After the glue set up real good I put everything back together and PRESTO, nothing. 


Oh,
Forgot to plug the motor up.  Then it worked great. Lubed up the slide points on the passenger side and works great, too. Slowly but surely, the Bee is coming along.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I did a search on ebay so I could look at the Wright C 70 Carl bought. I found a C 70 parts saw, $58.00 shipped, it is on the way to Jim's place now.


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve: My dad always claimed the inside of a car door would seperate the real mechanic from the wannabes.


----------



## Hinerman

Haven't posted in awhile. I hope everybody is well. I just got back from vacation in Gulf Shores, AL. We had a blast. Some of you know my son Sam. We went on a fishing trip one day and he caught the biggest fish of the day. We were catching Spanish & King Mackerel. Here he is with his fish---Like a Boss:


----------



## Hinerman

We visited the USS Alabama while we were there. I highly recommend it. The big guns are just that---Big Freaking Guns:




They also had an SR-71 there. I would love to take a ride in that thing.


----------



## sawnami

The last one that I picked up, I started to clean it up real good but ended up getting a little carried away. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I did a search on ebay so I could look at the Wright C 70 Carl bought. I found a C 70 parts saw, $58.00 shipped, it is on the way to Jim's place now.



Alligator one one niner we need a dust off on south fifty nine highway. Victim has overdosed on magnesium coated with bar oil.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> The last one that I picked up, I started to clean it up real good but ended up getting a little carried away.



I need to clean off my workbench.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl Jim, John x 2 Steve, Mark,Mike


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone, sitting here waiting for the coffee to finish perking.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good Morning/Night y'all. I'm racking out so I can do it again tonight...


----------



## sunfish

Morning all.

Have the ported saw bug again... Cutting cylinders on the lathe now. Need cooler temps and more logs to cut...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Have the ported saw bug again... Cutting cylinders on the lathe now. Need cooler temps and more logs to cut...


Which one you cutting Don?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Which one you cutting Don?


New 50cc oem jug for the old 346. Only run it a little and impressed, but might go a little more for more comp. The old ported top-end will get machined and go on another old one I have.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> New 50cc oem jug for the old 346. Only run it a little and impressed, but might go a little more for more comp. The old ported top-end will get machined and go on another old one I have.


What's your exhaust # and blowdown degrees?


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Everybody. 
My daughter and I both work at the same building, but 2 different companies. Have for 10 years now. It's nice being able to visit at work. Her schedule has always included a Saturday or Sunday. She just got a job promotion and now works Monday-Friday, same hours as me. She can now come have lunch with ol'dad. Which is nice.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> What's your exhaust # and blowdown degrees?


I don't use no stinkin numbers... We might need to talk soon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> I don't use no stinkin numbers... We might need to talk soon.



Don't talk to Matt talk to some one who knows what # mean.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Jim how's it going find your get up and go.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey guys. got out and cut a standing dead right next to the house. had the proper lean and I dropped it right where it and I wanted. later was cleaning out a stormdrain j-box and got stung by a scorpion. don't let anyone tell you it don't hurt. feels just like fire only you can't put it out. ice helps until you gotta take it off. it goes away but in the meantime.....


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey guys. got out and cut a standing dead right next to the house. had the proper lean and I dropped it right where it and I wanted. later was cleaning out a stormdrain j-box and got stung by a scorpion. don't let anyone tell you it don't hurt. feels just like fire only you can't put it out. ice helps until you gotta take it off. it goes away but in the meantime.....


 sucky deal....... I wonder what kind of scorpion was? just as poison as a wasp.. or worse?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning everyone.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth and all. 

Perk............


Perk...........



Perk...........


Perk.........




Is it done yet?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Kenneth and Mike. Everybody have a good day....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> sucky deal....... I wonder what kind of scorpion was? just as poison as a wasp.. or worse?


it was tan colored about 1.5 to 2 inches long. doesn't hurt any more. took about 8 hrs for initial hurt to go away. now I know. been seeing a bunch of them this year along with a bumper crop of skeeters. so much for the "cold winter" theory. I think they all come out of hibernation with an attitude.


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, I know it's late notice but we are going to schedule Charity Cut 6 for August 23rd. We came across a cut site east of Ozark, Mo. I'll be going down there this evening to finalize directions and get a first hand look at things, but from pictures I've seen, this will probably be the easiest location yet. It literally is right next to the gravel road. This has all been cut down and pushed into a pile. Most is 18 inch and under but a few 24 inch and bigger. Red oak and cedar. 
I know it's very late notice and I understand if you can't make it, but we will take anyone that can come. I promise lots of shade and cold water/soda. I'll see about a generator so we can have a few fans on site too. 
I'll update this evening. 
Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> so much for the "cold winter" theory.


 
I've been calling the "cold winter" theory BS for years. The biggest mosquitoes with the thickest population exist in Canada and Alaska....


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I know it's late notice but we are going to schedule Charity Cut 6 for August 23rd.


 
That is my daughter's birthday but I should be able to swing it anyway. Do we need the Kubota RTV? What about splitters? If I come I know I can swing a generator and a fan or two.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> What's your exhaust # and blowdown degrees?


Took another .010" off the base and .015" more of the piston edge. Comp feels stronger and it cuts like a bat outta hell!

That said, I can't afford to spend two days porting a saw! The newer 346xp is being shipped tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Took another .010" off the base and .015" more of the piston edge. Comp feels stronger and it cuts like a bat outta hell!
> 
> That said, I can't afford to spend two days porting a saw! The newer 346xp is being shipped tomorrow.


 
Video please.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Took another .010" off the base and .015" more of the piston edge. Comp feels stronger and it cuts like a bat outta hell!
> 
> That said, I can't afford to spend two days porting a saw! The newer 346xp is being shipped tomorrow.


Where's it being shipped to?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Where's it being shipped to?


Randy offered, so it's off to Tn... I think he was getting tired of all my questions.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Video please.


I wish I had video capabilities, but I don't. I will bring it to Hedgerow's, if he has a gtg this Fall...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Darn, fellow carried off two of my little Echos. Have to get more. Plan is to have one here in the fall for actual yard work. Got a white pine that looks like a bush and some pin oaks that need the low branchs removed.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I wish I had video capabilities, but I don't. I will bring it to Hedgerow's, if he has a gtg this Fall...


Cool... I may have the extra spicy 5100 back by then...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Cool... I may have the extra spicy 5100 back by then...


I'm lookin forward to comparing Randy's work to mine. Which one be faster an stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'm lookin forward to comparing Randy's work to mine. Which one be faster an stuff.


I take it you decked the crown of the piston? Did I read that right? That's a viable way to raise transfers and maintain upper transfer port shape!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I take it you decked the crown of the piston? Did I read that right? That's a viable way to raise transfers and maintain upper transfer port shape!!


Yep. Took .040" off the base and .030" off the piston, leaving a pop up. So all ports are only .010" lower. It sure pulls hard and throttle response is like a 346 should be. I still have to option of goin back and raising the uppers if I ever get the right tools.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Yep. Took .040" off the base and .030" off the piston, leaving a pop up. So all ports are only .010" lower. It sure pulls hard and throttle response is like a 346 should be. I still have to option of goin back and raising the uppers if I ever get the right tools.


Don, you're killing me with these 346's... I'm going to have to find the $$$ to buy another...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Cool... I may have the extra spicy 5100 back by then...


Extra Spicy??? Are we talkin Chipotle sauce with some Jalepenos or Ghost Pepper sauce?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Extra Spicy??? Are we talkin Chipotle sauce with some Jalepenos or Ghost Pepper sauce?


Jury is out....
But we should know in a month or two.. Or 3...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dog down the hatchs Jim and Kenneth. Heck of a blow out there.

The Wright seems to be stuck in SECAUCUS, NJ..................


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Dog down the hatchs Jim and Kenneth. Heck of a blow out there.


 No wind here Carl, just a nice gentle rain with some thunder and lightning. Severe storm warnings south and east of St. Joe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Dog down the hatchs Jim and Kenneth. Heck of a blow out there.
> 
> The Wright seems to be stuck in SECAUCUS, NJ..................
> 
> 
> View attachment 362548



Sun is shining here  In joplin.


----------



## sunfish

Hot and sunny here too... Need rain bad! Supposed to get some...


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Don, you're killing me with these 346's... I'm going to have to find the $$$ to buy another...


New ones can still be had, but don't think these will last at this price! http://www.firstgeartrucks.com/chainsaws/


----------



## workshop

Just got back from going to look at the new cut site. Talk about easy to get to. Drive up next to it and start cutting. No need to even get out of the truck!  Chip and seal road with a large gravel circle drive to park in. Could keep at least 6 saws busy, 3-4 splitters and folks to move wood. I don't think we will need any UTV's, being easy to get to and close enough together. Just line up splitters along the wood and go to town. Its been put in about 4 piles. Stacked as best I can tell, not pushed. Let me know if you can come and I'll pm directions to you.
Thanks guys,
Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

Still raining here. Corn and beans getting a long drink.


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve, you have to count me out this time, I'm buried for the next 2 months. Hedge's GTG will probably be the first time I will be able to get free.


----------



## cobey

well poo got to take the wifey on a day trip that day


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well it looks to be a damp morning. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth.

Wright should hit my front porch today.

ARRIVAL SCAN
Aug-07-14, 02:14 AM, ST. JOSEPH, MO


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Now we can have C-70 races.
> 
> Direct drive or gear drive?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh yeah! Just bring em to Fort Scott on Sept 27 and I will bring some other vintage to race. If AWOL shows I'm sure hell have plenty too!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well it looks to be a damp morning. Everyone have a great day.


 
Same here, been raining all morning and part of the night. I don't like rain but can't imagine life without it.

Everybody be safe and have a good one...


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> Same here, been raining all morning and part of the night. I don't like rain but can't imagine life without it.
> 
> Everybody be safe and have a good one...


Oh man, I love the rain! We are gettin a little, but want/need a lot more!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, going to be a cool day for August, need to call the neighbor and see how much rain we had. I think I will mount a brush bar on one of my saws to cut those big horse weeds.


----------



## Oliver1655

We had just shy of 5 inches of rain.


----------



## sunfish

1/2" here so far, but we are supposed to get more. Bring it on!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> We had just shy of 5 inches of rain.


 5 " or .5"??/


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 5 " or .5"??/


5"... Central Mo got a lot!


----------



## sam-tip

2.48" as of this morning in Waukee. Some areas did get up to 5.0" It was strange in Sioux City when it started raining there were toads all over the roads.


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Oh yeah! Just bring em to Fort Scott on Sept 27 and I will bring some other vintage to race. If AWOL shows I'm sure hell have plenty too!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Would love to make it but will just be getting back into the state then. Hope to see some big wood (sequoia/redwood) while we're gone.


----------



## Oliver1655

Yep 5.0 inches, won't have to worry about stirring up the dust today.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Would love to make it but will just be getting back into the state then. Hope to see some big wood (sequoia/redwood) while we're gone.


Oh I forgot to mention my saw setting service ! Daily workouts included! So they ain't lonely while your gone!Lol!!!![emoji2]

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

We had 4.5" in our guage this morning but not tellin' when it got dumped last. Morning paper tomorrow will have the official tally.

BIG box on my front porch when we got home. Wright C-70 in it.

Saw is complete but mains are shot and the compression by just turnin' the flywheel is dismal low. On the plus side he sports .404", or, that is what the chain is on an old Oregon universal mount bar. He will be shelf art for a spell.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Just got back from going to look at the new cut site. Talk about easy to get to. Drive up next to it and start cutting. No need to even get out of the truck!  Chip and seal road with a large gravel circle drive to park in. Could keep at least 6 saws busy, 3-4 splitters and folks to move wood. I don't think we will need any UTV's, being easy to get to and close enough together. Just line up splitters along the wood and go to town. Its been put in about 4 piles. Stacked as best I can tell, not pushed. Let me know if you can come and I'll pm directions to you.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve



Sounds like a good find on your part for sure! I'm down if I can get leave for the day. I'll send you a PM when I know for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> Just got back from going to look at the new cut site. Talk about easy to get to. Drive up next to it and start cutting. No need to even get out of the truck!  Chip and seal road with a large gravel circle drive to park in. Could keep at least 6 saws busy, 3-4 splitters and folks to move wood. I don't think we will need any UTV's, being easy to get to and close enough together. Just line up splitters along the wood and go to town. Its been put in about 4 piles. Stacked as best I can tell, not pushed. Let me know if you can come and I'll pm directions to you.
> Thanks guys,
> Steve



When and where is this?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well the 9010 and the muffler for the 562 are getting ready to travel to Jamestown, TN to see the Monkey... We'll see what the result is when they get back. I'm hoping the 9010 will have the torque I expect out of it for long bars and the 562 should wake up a bit and get even better.


----------



## workshop

Locust Cutter said:


> When and where is this?


August 23rd. About 20 miles east of Ozark, Mo. I know this is late notice (I usually try to let everyone know at least 4 weeks out so they can make arrangements). Let me know through here or pm me and I will send detailed directions.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'll have to check my work schedule and let you know. Dad's buying a new (to Him) '04-'05 Powerstroke F-250, which may need an inaugural break-in road trip. To test the mileage and stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll have to check my work schedule and let you know. Dad's buying a new (to Him) '04-'05 Powerstroke F-250, which may need an inaugural break-in road trip. To test the mileage and stuff...


Make it to my place, and I'll drive over... Bring yer dad...
Better yet, I'll ride with you!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well the 9010 and the muffler for the 562 are getting ready to travel to Jamestown, TN to see the Monkey... We'll see what the result is when they get back. I'm hoping the 9010 will have the torque I expect out of it for long bars and the 562 should wake up a bit and get even better.


I thought the 9010 was ported already...??


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin Mike...


----------



## old cookie

Needing a pole saw.Echo Stihl ?Echo has more reach. Any advice?


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Needing a pole saw.Echo Stihl ?Echo has more reach. Any advice?


Either would do the job...
I'd say shop price...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbors.

Five hours in the sack is about all we can manage before our bladder wakes us up. Two cups of java and a couple smokes and we are going to get another three or so.

Paper not here yet. Platte river came way up judging by where I-29 cross south of here.

Edit: Official figure is 1.8" of rainfall.


----------



## Oliver1655

Will the pole saw be getting a lot of use or is it mainly for home? 

For home use, I have a $100 add on saw that fits onto my weed eater shaft with a 10" bar that does fairly well. If you need the power head as well, then $179
http://www.lowes.com/pd_109895-8688...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

Then the professional series:
Husqvarna has a 24.5cc, 16.1lbs, with a telescopic reach of 156.3" for around $560
Echo has a 28.1cc, 19.2lbs, with a telescopic reach of 158" for around $660
Stihl has a 36.3.1cc, 17.2lbs, with a telescopic reach of 138" for around $650

The Husky is the lightest, & is about $100 less. For the smaller limbs one would normally prune, 24.1cc should work fine.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas. Hot coffee sausage eggs and taters cooked on the open fire it's going to be great day!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas. Hot coffee sausage eggs and taters cooked on the open fire it's going to be great day!


And you didn't invite us. I see how it is.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I thought the 9010 was ported already...??


It was built by Dave Neiger and Randy cut the base IIRC, but I cant get the carb to stay right for more than about 10-15 min. The power-band seemed to be suited more for cookie cutting than for stumping, which is why I bought it. If he can get it where I'd like it then I'll keep it, otherwise I'll sell it and put that towards a Terry Landrum 395xp...


----------



## Mo. Jim

My C70 arrived today, haven't had a chance to check it out yet. It is missing some parts and is locked up, but it looks good for a fifty + year old saw. The carter ndr carb might be a problem though. It's well worth what I gave for it for parts alone.


----------



## workshop

Going cutting in the morning with Bob, Rob, Stan and Ed where we had the last Charity Cut. Highway boys were nice enough to gather up all the scattered stuff and put it in a big pile. Of course I dont plan on staying much past 10 or 11. Got to spend the rest of the weekend painting around the house.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Darick and I had a busy day. Its starting to take shape though. 3 or 4 more hours in the morning and we should be able to finish it up. More photos tomorrow! The weirdest thing happened while I was running the 046 peeling it down though. The sawdust from this tree(walnut) seemed to cause a reaction with the skin on my arms. I broke out in a sunburn like rash. Lasted for a few hours and went away. Never had that happen before. Anybody heard of this?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Darick and I had a busy day. Its starting to take shape though. 3 or 4 more hours in the morning and we should be able to finish it up. More photos tomorrow! The weirdest thing happened while I was running the 046 peeling it down though. The sawdust from this tree(walnut) seemed to cause a reaction with the skin on my arms. I broke out in a sunburn like rash. Lasted for a few hours and went away. Never had that happen before. Anybody heard of this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Sweet!!


Locust Cutter said:


> It was built by Dave Neiger and Randy cut the base IIRC, but I cant get the carb to stay right for more than about 10-15 min. The power-band seemed to be suited more for cookie cutting than for stumping, which is why I bought it. If he can get it where I'd like it then I'll keep it, otherwise I'll sell it and put that towards a Terry Landrum 395xp...


ahh.. I see...


----------



## gritz

Haven't been on here much this week. I've been dog sitting and haven't had much time for saws this week. Still have the little Craftsman 1.9 sitting on my bench in pieces. Not sure if I'll mess with it much more or just toss it in a box. Thinking about doing some clean-up soon to get rid of some of my less desirable carcasses. Took the wife out to play pool tonight. Going to the shop in the morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: We need to find out just what parts from the recip. saws interchange. And, if you can swap on a Tilly HL.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning gents!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, just had a little shower here, on my second cup and waiting for the caffeine to kick in.
Carl I was having the same thought last night about the HL carbs. I have one of the big recips buried out in the shed, need to check out the air filter setup.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Getting ready to go to Sam's first football game (a scrimmage). Then we are going to split some wood today. Take care and be safe.


----------



## workshop

Got about a 1 1\2 cord cut and split this morning. Sure felt good, but was even better being around good friends. 
Looking forward to the 23rd.


----------



## gritz

Sold my 028 this evening. Probably undersold it a bit, but I wanted it gone. Took a little time to mess with the craftsman 1.9. I also put together another Frankensaw. It's an 026 with a 44.7mm cylinder and piston for a 260. Good day overall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas here's my view for a little while with my 6 yo.


----------



## Homelite410

This one's for John.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hay, I'm still alive just busy, round hay, quilt shows, moving our quilt shop to a bigger building. I haven't read a post in months PM if anything is needed from me, it comes to my email.

I got a text from Wiggs and that reminded me of this place, I am going to KY GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay, I'm still alive just busy, round hay, quilt shows, moving our quilt shop to a bigger building. I haven't read a post in months PM if anything is needed from me, it comes to my email.
> 
> I got a text from Wiggs and that reminded me of this place, I am going to KY GTG.


You know, we could pick up Don on the way through... We gotta travel the whole length of highway 60...
And stuff...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sounds good to me, he can set back and laugh as we try to find a road that will get us to wigg's place.


----------



## Oliver1655

Have to admit, having 4wd on a loader tractor could come in handy at times.

Wonder what the hole in the side cover is from.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, just had a little shower here, on my second cup and waiting for the caffeine to kick in.
> Carl I was having the same thought last night about the HL carbs. I have one of the big recips buried out in the shed, need to check out the air filter setup.



Cylinder and piston from a Wright Rebel recip. on evilbay now. 2.5" bore. Think it is the same as a C-70?

Just got back from wedding & reception. Son got married second time. 

Worn out. Night all.

Oh, and got the *Lombard 68* pulling chain. See in the morning if it will cut. Made my own clutch drum bushing using the drill press. Too poor for a lathe.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oliver1655 said:


> opcorn:opcorn:










We got it done! All except the poly. Stopped by and hung out with matt and his gang for a minute. Tell Lisa those pickles were the bomb. My wide make some rocking turkey breast so I threw together a sandwich. Let me know if that carb won't workout I'll find something else. We found like a hundred carbs the other day!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

I got zero wood split today like I planned. Football game lasted til 12:30 then I got a call from a friend who was taking down a pin oak. He asked me if I wanted the wood. Of course. Now I am further behind on my splitting. Here are a couple pics of my plunder:







Those big rounds give me a hernia. We noodled the last few. I drank 2 gallons of water in 4 hrs. I went home and changed to meet my wife for dinner. She got off at 8:00. When I got back in my truck, my dry clothes got soaked from all the sweat I deposited earlier. Good night everybody.


----------



## Oliver1655

Chad, it is always a pleasure to see your work!

Thomas, I would have noodled the bigger pieces before loading them. There is a lot of weight in those larger rounds. Even with the log lift on the splitter, I had Stephen noodle anything over 24" at the Nixa cut last spring. Makes it so much easier to handle.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John.

Looks to be raining all day. May not get to test and tune the Lombard. Good day to clean off the workbench and sort junk. Neighbor two doors down has a big roll off hopper in back so I can get rid of some crap.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Cylinder and piston from a Wright Rebel recip. on evilbay now. 2.5" bore. Think it is the same as a C-70?
> 
> Just got back from wedding & reception. Son got married second time.
> 
> Worn out. Night all.
> 
> Oh, and got the *Lombard 68* pulling chain. See in the morning if it will cut. Made my own clutch drum bushing using the drill press. Too poor for a lathe.



Isn't the Rebel just 74cc?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, just had a little shower here and more in the forcast. Just looking at those big oak rounds makes my hemorrhoids bloom, plus the ole back isn't up to it anymore.
Carl there is another C70 on the bay that's selling tomorrow, supposed to be a runner. I have it on my watch list, but saw funds are not good right now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Isn't the Rebel just 74cc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Browsing the Wright Blade Saws on Acres I see some with the same displacement as the C-70 (116cc). 

Here is a piston/cylinder on evilbay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261541144380?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Model number would be a help.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, just had a little shower here and more in the forcast. Just looking at those big oak rounds makes my hemorrhoids bloom, plus the ole back isn't up to it anymore.
> Carl there is another C70 on the bay that's selling tomorrow, supposed to be a runner. I have it on my watch list, but saw funds are not good right now.



Same here. As far as Barbara knows all I spent on the C-70 is "a lot". She be raisin' a stink if I 'fessed up.

I could likely get this one to run but it would be a crime to run it with the mains in the horrible condition they are in. Same as or worse than 'Fat Alice' was.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Isn't the Rebel just 74cc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Steve do you know if the clutch and sprocket on the C50 is the same as the C70?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Story of my life. Should have waited for a better one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...967742487?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item58b3726c17


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Story of my life. Should have waited for a better one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...967742487?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item58b3726c17



WOW, that is a nice one. What do you think it is worth/will sell for?

Good morning everybody. Heading to church.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay, I'm still alive just busy, round hay, quilt shows, moving our quilt shop to a bigger building. I haven't read a post in months PM if anything is needed from me, it comes to my email.
> 
> I got a text from Wiggs and that reminded me of this place, I am going to KY GTG.


Gotta check in more Steven! Glad to see ya still alive...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> You know, we could pick up Don on the way through... We gotta travel the whole length of highway 60...
> And stuff...


Would love to, but I doubt I can fit anything in before mid October. When is Wigg's gig? When is your gtg goin to happen?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Would love to, but I doubt I can fit anything in before mid October. When is Wigg's gig? When is your gtg goin to happen?


Wiggs' is sept. 27
My not so formal GTG will be Nov 1


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Browsing the Wright Blade Saws on Acres I see some with the same displacement as the C-70 (116cc).
> 
> Here is a piston/cylinder on evilbay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261541144380?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Model number would be a help.



Piston looks different. 

Here's my P&C before I put my C-70 back together. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Wiggs' is sept. 27
> My not so formal GTG will be Nov 1


Nov 1 should not be a problem, but Sept 27 is unlikely, maybe... Thanks Matt!


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Same here. As far as Barbara knows all I spent on the C-70 is "a lot". She be raisin' a stink if I 'fessed up.
> 
> I could likely get this one to run but it would be a crime to run it with the mains in the horrible condition they are in. Same as or worse than 'Fat Alice' was.



Carl, I got my bearings locally and the seals from Joe at Parrish. Around $50 total if I remember correctly. The bearings are a common size. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve do you know if the clutch and sprocket on the C50 is the same as the C70?



I'll check and get back with you Jim. Pulled the locked up C-70 out of the goat barn a couple days ago and the C-50 is on the bench. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Story of my life. Should have waited for a better one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...967742487?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item58b3726c17



Took me three years to sneak up on mine. Started looking AFTER I passed up one in Northern Arkansas for $200 that was so nice that the writing on the bar was still perfect. :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gritz

Still trying to wake up for the day. Tried getting in touch with a guy selling a Husqvarna 450, but he hasn't replied after I asked if I could look at the condition of the cylinder...... Might run out to the garage and start tearing the Craftsman 1.9 down some more. I think I'm gonna start assembling my 026 that's been sitting in a box for like, forever. Stole the jug and piston from it for another saw. Think I'll use a factory cylinder I have and order another aftermarket piston to try. Screwed my last one up, but that was due to getting to happy with the hone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the skinny on mains and main seals from Chris Bean. The usual 6203 bearings and #6105 seals (SKF ??).

Weather cleared off so we could do a test and tune on the Lombard 68. Not much luck with the used loope of 7/16" , rakers need profiling maybe. Put on the nearly new loop and it was like Wow!!. I had the old pup going in and out of four stroking just by leaning on him a tad.

M R big chips.




Need to fashon a button for the oiler stem.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Took me three years to sneak up on mine. Started looking AFTER I passed up one in Northern Arkansas for $200 that was so nice that the writing on the bar was still perfect. :-(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 I remember that saw, I tried contacting the guy and never got any answer back.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Got the skinny on mains and main seals from Chris Bean. The usual 6203 bearings and #6105 seals (SKF ??).
> 
> Weather cleared off so we could do a test and tune on the Lombard 68. Not much luck with the used loope of 7/16" , rakers need profiling maybe. Put on the nearly new loop and it was like Wow!!. I had the old pup going in and out of four stroking just by leaning on him a tad.
> 
> M R big chips.
> 
> View attachment 362980
> 
> 
> Need to fashon a button for the oiler stem.



How about finding a cabinet door knob to fit the stem or auto parts stores have little knobs that are held on by set screw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> How about finding a cabinet door knob to fit the stem or auto parts stores have little knobs that are held on by set screw.



On my PP 655 I used a 1" round ball of maple from the hardware store. Opened up the pilot hole to 1/4" and Gorilla glue. This one needs to be about 3/4" to clear handle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> On my PP 655 I used a 1" round ball of maple from the hardware store. Opened up the pilot hole to 1/4" and Gorilla glue. This one needs to be about 3/4" to clear handle.
> 
> View attachment 362987


Why the compression release message.


----------



## sawnami

Here you go Jim. They look and measure identical.






C-50 on top & C-70 on bottom.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Got the skinny on mains and main seals from Chris Bean. The usual 6203 bearings and #6105 seals (SKF ??).



Might double check that seal number. They are very skinny.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Here you go Jim. They look and measure identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-50 on top & C-70 on bottom.


 Thanks a million Steve, that will make finding a clutch setup a lot easier, now I have to run down a air filter and cover.


----------



## gritz

Well, I've decided I'm not going to waste my time on the craftsman1.9. Tore it all the way down and split the case. There's way too much tedious work with this thing for something that I'm probably never going to use. I'll post it on the tradin' post to see if anybody needs it. Started putting together another 026, but I'm out of clutch side oil seals, so I'll have to wait for now. Tore down the 034, I'm pretty sure the cylinder isn't salvageable. There are chunks missing from the piston and the transfer is very thick. Might just part it out and call it a day.


----------



## cobey

I bought a nice 758G david bradley last night.. needs a carb kit (leaks) but runs
got it cheap... it will probably get a new home one of these days


----------



## workshop

Sharpened up 7 saws this evening. Getting ready for the 23rd.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Sharpened up 7 saws this evening. Getting ready for the 23rd.



Yeah, I'm getting things gathered up as well. Just looking for some dog spikes for the 660 and a bigger bar and chain for it. Just bought another saw tonight. Haven't looked it over, but it had an 18" bar and chain, so $25 was worth it for that.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 6. If anybody can bring a splitter, it would be handy. I think 4 total would do, but any offers would be appreciated.
Here's who I have so far;
Hinerman
Grits
Workshop (splitter, generator)
Blue Mule (splitter)


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I bought a nice 758G david bradley last night.. needs a carb kit (leaks) but runs
> got it cheap... it will probably get a new home one of these days



Pictures or it didn't happen. LOL


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 6. If anybody can bring a splitter, it would be handy. I think 4 total would do, but any offers would be appreciated.
> Here's who I have so far;
> Hinerman
> Grits
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)



I can always bring some extra fuel and just fill the place with noodles, lol. Watching a movie and then headed to bed. Catch you guys later.


----------



## Oliver1655

Good Morning Folks! 

Had 2" of rain yesterday.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## gritz

Good morning all! Finishing up coffee now. Going to be a long day. Hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Thanks a million Steve, that will make finding a clutch setup a lot easier, now I have to run down a air filter and cover.



I have some sheet Uni air filter foam from the local bike shop that I cut to fit. Pretty handy stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 6. If anybody can bring a splitter, it would be handy. I think 4 total would do, but any offers would be appreciated.
> Here's who I have so far;
> Hinerman
> Grits
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)


I think I can make the 23rd Steve..
I'll bring the splitter..
Just text me the address when ya get a chance..


----------



## Lurch2

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 6. If anybody can bring a splitter, it would be handy. I think 4 total would do, but any offers would be appreciated.
> Here's who I have so far;
> Hinerman
> Grits
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)



+1


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 6. If anybody can bring a splitter, it would be handy. I think 4 total would do, but any offers would be appreciated.


 
Here's who I have so far;
Hinerman, Paul Shook and son (splitter, 5 gallon water jug)
Grits
Workshop (splitter, generator)
Blue Mule (splitter)
Hedgerow (splitter)
Lurch2

I will update if anything changes. Not sure if Sam can come. I am trying to get a generator also.


----------



## Mo. Jim

The C70 on ebay brought $183.26 plus $70.00 shipping, it had 30 inch roller nose bar.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ok boys have you ever seen a splitter this big? Yep that's the super 797 McCulloch with a 36 inch roller nose sitting on top of it!






Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Ok boys have you ever seen a splitter this big? Yep that's the super 797 McCulloch with a 36 inch roller nose sitting on top of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Geez, what do you split with that thing? Rocks?


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Geez, what do you split with that thing? Rocks?


And the survey says.......#1 answer is, Anything you want!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

We met this lady tonight that is needing to clean out her pole barn and this is one of the things we need to move for her. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Well, it was a long day. Headed off to bed now. Maybe I'll actually get to play with some chainsaws tomorrow. I did buy some parts today. Got some chain catchers, chain guides, and a new clutch drum (rim type) for my 026. I'm gonna switch everything over so I can run 3/8" chain on everything. Tired of having to keep everything separate and/or not being able to switch bars around when I need to.


----------



## old cookie

That is a big splitter for one on wheels.A friend of mine ,gone now had a monster splitter. It was if I remember right he split 4ft.long and anything I mean anything.I had forgot about it until your pictures.He had a machine shop and built it himself.Good old friend .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> The *C70 on ebay* brought $183.26 plus $70.00 shipping, it had 30 inch roller nose bar.



Sigh, could have saved some coin and got a good runner to boot. If I'd just learn to wait.

But, runners arn't near as much fun as project saws...................................Yeah,......................................right.

Sent the *Lombard 68* home with Billy Crawford's oldest granson last evening. I threatened Allen that I'd drag it out to his cousin John if he didn't take it home.

We had fun runnin' it before he left. Not fast by any means but the nearly new 7/16" loop was making impressive fat chips.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: You get that C-70 unstuck?

_Geezer moment/too funny:_ After running the Lombard I was showing off the Farmsaw to Allen. Was deep into a long cut when I hit the kill switch as it is in the same location as the manual oiler on the Lombard........................Oops.


----------



## Locust Cutter

gritz said:


> Well, it was a long day. Headed off to bed now. Maybe I'll actually get to play with some chainsaws tomorrow. I did buy some parts today. Got some chain catchers, chain guides, and a new clutch drum (rim type) for my 026. I'm gonna switch everything over so I can run 3/8" chain on everything. Tired of having to keep everything separate and/or not being able to switch bars around when I need to.



Dad and I did that awhile back for the exact same reason. I miss my old 346xp but it's a bit unfair to compare the 261 to it as the 346 wore .325 chain. I would have been interesting to see how it compared, apples-to-apples with the 261 while wearing 3/8's chain. It does make it a lot easier though when everything is wearing .050-3/8's though as we have 16", 20" and 28" loops which can go on any of the daily saws with the exception of my 36" Stihl bar and the .063-3/8's loops for it, but it only goes on the 9010 when needed. It's nice not having to look at the chain to know which ones belong to which saws...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All.


----------



## gritz

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad and I did that awhile back for the exact same reason. I miss my old 346xp but it's a bit unfair to compare the 261 to it as the 346 wore .325 chain. I would have been interesting to see how it compared, apples-to-apples with the 261 while wearing 3/8's chain. It does make it a lot easier though when everything is wearing .050-3/8's though as we have 16", 20" and 28" loops which can go on any of the daily saws with the exception of my 36" Stihl bar and the .063-3/8's loops for it, but it only goes on the 9010 when needed. It's nice not having to look at the chain to know which ones belong to which saws...



Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm going for. Then I can just buy a roll of chain and make new chain as I need it.

Morning everybody!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. 70° here this morning. Makes me wish I had more than a 10 minute drive to work so I could cruise a little longer with the windows down.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad and I did that awhile back for the exact same reason. I miss my old 346xp but it's a bit unfair to compare the 261 to it as the 346 wore .325 chain. I would have been interesting to see how it compared, apples-to-apples with the 261 while wearing 3/8's chain. It does make it a lot easier though when everything is wearing .050-3/8's though as we have 16", 20" and 28" loops which can go on any of the daily saws with the exception of my 36" Stihl bar and the .063-3/8's loops for it, but it only goes on the 9010 when needed. It's nice not having to look at the chain to know which ones belong to which saws...


I recently switched my newer 346xp over to 3/8" 18" with a muff mod and it pulls it very good. I'd say it's even faster than .325. But that one got shipped to mastermind last week, so it don't count anymore.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Everybody.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Afternoon Everybody.


 Afternoon Steve, worked up a sweat out there fighting the weeds and it's only 78 degrees. Going back out and work on my DR walk behind trimmer, won't start.
A friend stopped by with a 6401 Kita, couldn't get the chain to stop turning, checked it out and found a shot sproket bearing. Later Jim


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy all..
Kenneth stopped by and sat on the deck with me for a while last night...
Sure was nice out...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon Steve, worked up a sweat out there fighting the weeds and it's only 78 degrees. Going back out and work on my DR walk behind trimmer, won't start.
> A friend stopped by with a *6401 Kita*, couldn't get the chain to stop turning, checked it out and found a shot sproket bearing. Later Jim



Dang, I ain't even held one yet.

Fellow wants to buy my Farmsaw.......................................Dunno if I should sell it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sell it...
Go find another.....
Wright70....
Running.....


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Dang, I ain't even held one yet.
> 
> Fellow wants to buy my Farmsaw.......................................Dunno if I should sell it.



I dunno Carl, I'm thinking you ought to keep that one. 

Unless, of course, he offers a stupid high amount.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nope, can't keep him. Official count is 40 plus a half dozen projects. We B saw poor.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Dang, I ain't even held one yet.
> 
> Fellow wants to buy my Farmsaw.......................................Dunno if I should sell it.


 Carl that saw is a keeper, one that clean is hard to come by. Been soaking the cylinder on the C70 all afternoon, I think this saw has seen some water. If I can get the saw to turn over, I am going to tear it all the way down and give it a complete rebuild.
Found water in the DR trimmer as I suspected, need to get the tank cleaned up here in a little bit.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon Steve, worked up a sweat out there fighting the weeds and it's only 78 degrees. Going back out and work on my DR walk behind trimmer, won't start.
> A friend stopped by with a 6401 Kita, couldn't get the chain to stop turning, checked it out and found a shot sproket bearing. Later Jim



Is the sprocket bearing plastic cage? their is a retro kit but it requires a new clutch drum. i believe the new one is metal.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is the sprocket bearing plastic cage? their is a retro kit but it requires a new clutch drum. i believe the new one is metal.


 It was metal, I had to use a brass drift to punch it out. I have never worked on this series of saws and know zilch about them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

give Edge and engine a call that is where I have gotten my clutch and bearing up grade. They will be able to tell you which you need. Dam nice day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Project saws include the Wright, Homelite XP-1000, 2000, Poulan XX, Remy PL-5 w/NOS piston & cylinder, Remy Super 75A and some I shoved under the shelves in the corner. Yikes!


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Project saws include the Wright, Homelite XP-1000, 2000, Poulan XX, Remy PL-5 w/NOS piston & cylinder, Remy Super 75A and some I shoved under the shelves in the corner. Yikes!


 What's wrong with the Remy 75?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> What's wrong with the Remy 75?



Compression is 110, runs but, and really, really needs a paint job. The other 75A, comp. is 90. Been sitting way too long not to do somthing with them. 

A Remington collector needs at least one really spiffy Bantam type.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just made a fresh pot of coffee, I'm behind on my caffeine fix for the day. I got the DR trimmer back on line and used it for awhile. The C70 is still soaking, I think this might take awhile.


----------



## Oliver1655

What are you soaking it in? I have had the best luck with a mix a ATF & acetone for freeing up rusted items. A few years back Harbor Freight sold rechargeable aerosol spray cans. It makes it handy, take the lid off, add the mix, recap & use your tire air chuck to charge the can.

On the GMC in-line 6 cylinder engine on the boat I am working on which had been sitting since 1978, close to 46 years, I removed the spark plugs & misted the cylinders with the ATF/Acetone mix. After letting it sit for a couple of hours, I was able to to get it to turn over in about 3-5 minutes.


----------



## sawnami

Oliver1655 said:


> What are you soaking it in? I have had the best luck with a mix a ATF & acetone for freeing up rusted items. A few years back Harbor Freight sold rechargeable aerosol spray cans. It makes it handy, take the lid off, add the mix, recap & use your tire air chuck to charge the can.
> 
> On the GMC in-line 6 cylinder engine on the boat I am working on which had been sitting since 1978, close to 46 years, I removed the spark plugs & misted the cylinders with the ATF/Acetone mix. After letting it sit for a couple of hours, I was able to to get it to turn over in about 3-5 minutes.



Yep 50/50 acetone and ATF is amazing. Just used it to get a hub bearing to separate from the steering knuckle on Tammi's Tahoe. The ultimate penetrant is wintergreen oil. Use it at work when nothing else works. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Carl that saw is a keeper, one that clean is hard to come by. Been soaking the cylinder on the C70 all afternoon, I think this saw has seen some water. If I can get the saw to turn over, I am going to tear it all the way down and give it a complete rebuild.
> Found water in the DR trimmer as I suspected, need to get the tank cleaned up here in a little bit.



You are right Jim. Need to keep the Farmsaw. So, what I should try to sell this fellow is the 'Fisher Price' special. My Homie XL-800. It would be more suitable to running 24 or 30 inch bars.

But, I'm going to have to come up with a 24" Homie pattern bar for it. Or 30". Yikes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning All.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Morning! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. 64° on the way to work. Picking up a load of silver maple today; will try to post pics if I can remember to take the camera. Have a good day and be safe.


----------



## sunfish

Morning folks! 51 here... Is it still August?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Yep 50/50 acetone and ATF is amazing. Just used it to get a hub bearing to separate from the steering knuckle on Tammi's Tahoe. The ultimate penetrant is wintergreen oil. Use it at work when nothing else works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Uh oh..
I been skipping that step..
I thought it went:
1. Cuss at it
2. Get torch
3. Air hammer


----------



## Mo. Jim

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


 Good morning Sara, it's been a while since you checked in here, don't be a stranger.
Good morning to the rest of you gents, sitting here getting my caffeine fix. I need to spend some more time on the weed problen today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh..
> I been skipping that step..
> I thought it went:
> 1. Cuss at it
> 2. Get torch
> 3. Air hammer
> 4. Break it
> 5. Put it in trash go get new one.




I fixed it


----------



## workshop

sunfish said:


> Morning folks! 51 here... Is it still August?


I thought the same thing when I stepped outside this morning. 
If this is global warming, send me some more.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cleaning saw room today, someone in this thread needs this saw Steve Jim anybody maybe?
Just holler in this thread.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh..
> I been skipping that step..
> I thought it went:
> 1. Cuss at it
> 2. Get torch
> 3. Air hammer



LOL. Between the air hammer and regular hammer, I sounded like the village blacksmith gone insane until I mixed up some of the stuff to break it loose. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cleaning saw room today, someone in this thread needs this saw Steve Jim anybody maybe?
> Just holler in this thread.



Which one? John Deere 18 from the looks of the muffler. Or, maybe a 19. Remy PL-4 or 5.

The Deere collectors been runnin' them up on evilbay.

I have restored a 23 (82cc) and a 15 (50cc).


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cleaning saw room today, someone in this thread needs this saw Steve Jim anybody maybe?
> Just holler in this thread.


Dibs!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Those things are magnetic. I sold a running 18 to a dairy farmer east of Joetown and now he has three. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Which one? John Deere 18 from the looks of the muffler. Or, maybe a 19. Remy PL-4 or 5.
> 
> The Deere collectors been runnin' them up on evilbay.
> 
> I have restored a 23 (82cc) and a 15 (50cc).


On the side cover it has "17"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Dibs!!!


Done, i'll bring it up next month.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Done, i'll bring it up next month.


We gonna race it in the vintage class... When it ain't decorating the shop.. I think there's a remington expert or 2 on this thread...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> We *gonna race it in the vintage class*... When it ain't decorating the shop.. I think there's a remington expert or 2 on this thread...



17 is a PL-4 IIRC. 59cc. I got two honest to god 4's. One with roller nose.

Piston & rings identical to Homie SXL. SXL is slighly shorter stroke for 57cc.

Don't be racin' against 23's from Joetown. They be much bigger.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> On the side cover it has "17"



Post a picture of the model/builder tag on bottom of recoil housing. Just for the edification of us Remy collectors.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Try this one, I will have to take a better camera to the shop.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> 17 is a PL-4 IIRC. 59cc. I got two honest to god 4's. One with roller nose.
> 
> Piston & rings identical to Homie SXL. SXL is slighly shorter stroke for 57cc.
> 
> Don't be racin' against 23's from Joetown. They be much bigger.


No sweat Carl....
That's why they make chain...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man I hope this winter does not keep following this cool Pattern.


----------



## workshop

Bring on the Ice Age!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...eer-harvest-fiesta.241533/page-6#post-4915087

For those that are newer to this thread.


----------



## gritz

Did some plastic patching on my wife's uncle's MS310. Got a parts MS 280 cheap to get a new chain brake handle. Just welded everything else together with the soldering iron and some slivers of plastic off the 280. I have a free MS290, but I'm gonna have to wait until my friend gets around to sending it. He says its in a box, just gotta get it in the mail. Right now, I'm just trying to get the MS310 useable so I can get my 361 back. I think he's grown quite fond of it though, lol. Have a good night!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Mike.

I'm going back to bed. You workin' stiffs get with it....................................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> Try this one, I will have to take a better camera to the shop.



You need an Iphone. Great for extreme closeups. Has automatic focus.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning MID LANDERS.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> You need an Iphone. Great for extreme closeups. Has automatic focus.


It was a IPhone 5s on auto, that was the best it could do. I didn't have my glasses maybe the tag was that bad, I will try it today and see what I can do.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all!

I think the tag is easier to read as a thumb print.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt (you may not want to go but tell Lisa) and others in the area we will be in Springfield Sept 18-20 it is a good show 100's of quilts to see upstairs. More info price and all need to know stuff on site below.
http://www.ozarkpiecemakers.com/2014-quilt-show/


----------



## Homelite410

Check out this sweet john deere log splitter that I found at a show this weekend. The pump is driven off of the front pto.








Check out this 400 sitting next to it!


----------



## Homelite410

That hits close to home because I have a 300 that is my workhorse.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. This weather is fantastic. Have a great day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Off to town to get my fix of LSD (Local Stihl Dealer)


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> That hits close to home because I have a 300 that is my workhorse.


my Brother in law got 420 a while back for $200 it needed a hydrolic filter and oil changed


----------



## cobey

anyone going to the swapmeet in springfeild tomorrow??


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> anyone going to the swapmeet in springfeild tomorrow??


I'm going Saturday. Hopefully Sawnami will leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## cobey

dang, im going tomorrow, hoped I would run in to you Steve

gonna go by and catch sawnami steve tomorrow at the swap meet


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all going to the swap meet if ya find one of these brinley plows please let me know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I spy an 076 on St. Louis C'list and give a neighbor a heads up. 250 bux and three other saws. Yikes! 

How does karma repay me? 

Fellow three blocks down brings me a weed wacker to get runnin'.

-------Shakes his fist at the saw gods.----------------


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> I spy an 076 on St. Louis C'list and give a neighbor a heads up. 250 bux and three other saws. Yikes!
> 
> How does karma repay me?
> 
> Fellow three blocks down brings me a weed wacker to get runnin'.
> 
> -------Shakes his fist at the saw gods.----------------


The best thing to do with a trimmer that's not husky stihl or echo, is simply to hand it back to them n say go buy a new one. 

Shop rates should double for trimmers.


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> The best thing to do with a trimmer that's not husky stihl or echo, is simply to hand it back to them n say go buy a new one.
> 
> Shop rates should double for trimmers.



You're missing a few others that are okay: Shindaiwa especially, and Robin too. The only problems with the Shindaiwas are the wiring harness that rubs through and the stupid RB-type Zama carbs that echo and Shindaiwa use. Yes, technically Shindaiwa and Echo engines are both made by Kioritz, but I would take a Shindaiwa trimmer over an Echo anyday. Totally different.

I pretty much double my rate for chop saws, but they pretty much take twice the time for about everything.

Helped a guy rescue a saw from a tree tonight. They are clearing trees in the lot behind mine to build the new firehouse. He got his saw stuck for like the tenth time and I would have went over sooner, but I was mowing. Finally went over with a wedge and helped him get his saw free. Brand new 261, also had a 391 and a 460. Ended up unbolting the saw from the bar and chain and drove the wedge in until it separated everything. It definitely would have crushed that saw. Ended up with no damage. He was pretty impressed with the wedge and said he'd get the boss to buy him some. Felt good to be of help. Might even found another project saw too, lol. Guess the boss has an 029 hanging out in the barn that has just been sitting. Gave him my name and number......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> The best thing to do with a trimmer that's not husky stihl or echo, is simply to hand it back to them n say go buy a new one.
> 
> *Shop rates should double for trimmers*.



You betcha!

My shop rate for the neighbors is a batch of choclet chip cookies.................................Or cake.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I'm going Saturday. Hopefully Sawnami will leave some for the rest of us.


I left an old Echo, a Homie XL, a Husky 455, and a Husky 385XP. 

I did pick a Super 6-10A.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

Roll call for the 23rd....Am I missing anybody? Steve, any locals going to come out?

Here's who I have so far;
Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
Grits
Workshop (splitter, generator)
Blue Mule (splitter)
Hedgerow (splitter)
Lurch2


----------



## gritz

Hinerman said:


> Roll call for the 23rd....Am I missing anybody? Steve, any locals going to come out?
> 
> Here's who I have so far;
> Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
> Gritz
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)
> Hedgerow (splitter)
> Lurch2



I'm going to bring my pair of 026s and my 2-stroke toolbox for on-site repairs (hopefully not necessary). I'll also have the wife with me. She won't be running any saws, but is a good observer, lol. I'll also throw in my first aid bag too (once again, hopefully not necessary). I look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbors.

Today is the day I start sorting out the mess in the garage. Stuff will get tossed. I mean, why save a pile of worn out spur/drums or broken recoil housings?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Y'all going to the swap meet if ya find one of these brinley plows please let me know.



Would that happen to be used on a Wheel Horse? There's one across me with a bunch of attachments that includes a plow. Don't know if he'll separate them. Several garden tractors around the meet this year


----------



## Homelite410

The plow is not brand specific. Sleeve hitch I rather universal. Please note how it mounts with one pin on Th c bracket.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> The plow is not brand specific. Sleeve hitch I rather universal. Please note how it mounts with one pin on Th c bracket.



Here it is. $100 for all three pieces.


----------



## Homelite410

Shoot that's not right.


----------



## sawnami

Oh well, worth checking out I guess. 

BTW the 385 XP is $250. Says it runs great.


----------



## mdavlee

sawnami said:


> Oh well, worth checking out I guess.
> 
> BTW the 385 XP is $250. Says it runs great.



Yo should have got it and sent it to me or Matt


----------



## sawnami




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Whats up Doc, my ass.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Roll call for the 23rd....Am I missing anybody? Steve, any locals going to come out?
> 
> Here's who I have so far;
> Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
> Grits
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)
> Hedgerow (splitter)
> Lurch2




A couple of locals, most of you have met them before, Bob and Rob. And Ed (can't forget him). My better half will be there along with my daughter and granddaughters. Not sure if any of the other locals are coming. I'm figuring about 15 altogether, give or take. About the same as was at #1.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I left an old Echo, a Homie XL, a Husky 455, and a Husky 385XP.
> 
> I did pick a Super 6-10A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Steve I found the 455, but not the 385 or echo............ left the swap meet with nothing


----------



## workshop

Don't feel bad Cobey, I've been going to this swap meet for 20 years and still haven't come out with a saw. 
Now the Steam Tractor show next month in Republic is another story. Walked out with arm loads of saws from there.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Don't feel bad Cobey, I've been going to this swap meet for 20 years and still haven't come out with a saw.
> Now the Steam Tractor show next month in Republic is another story. Walked out with arm loads of saws from there.


 I got a PL-4 at the witchita swap meet for 20 bones


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Steve I found the 455, but not the 385 or echo............ left the swap meet with nothing



I went by the space when I left and it was gone. :-(

I did a little research on that Homelite generator. It's a 207cc two stroke. :-0 It sure looks like a beast too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

I didnt need to buy another saw, the right one and right price will come along sometime  I only bought Randy breakfast today (good friend and employer too)

   glad to get to see you today my friend, you need several of those big guys around to load the generator


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I went by the space when I left and it was gone. :-(
> 
> I did a little research on that Homelite generator. It's a 207cc two stroke. :-0 It sure looks like a beast too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Does it actually work??
I need a generator...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Does it actually work??
> I need a generator...



The guy claimed that it ran but had a rod missing for the governor control. It tries to go full throttle without it. It's got a lifting loop to give you an idea as to how heavy it is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning A little on the muggy side.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sprinkling here finally...


----------



## 67L36Driver

We got drenched again yesterday and last night. Flood warning on my phone.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gents! Off to the shop I go!


----------



## sawnami

Mike. Lurch located this




Will only sell with the tractor. :-(
I'll check when it's time to load up and see if he changes his mind.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Is that an I.H. Cub?


----------



## sawnami

I know it's not a Cub but can't remember the make now. It's been over an hour ago ya know.


----------



## workshop

Went to the swap meet today and came home with nothing. Oh well. More importantly, though, I got to meet up with Sawnami and Lurch2. Always good to see friends.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I know it's not a Cub but can't remember the make now. It's been over an hour ago ya know.


Farmall B?


----------



## sawnami

Not a clue what it is. 






Went back by and he still insisted that everything had to sell together. Oh well, tried.


----------



## gritz

Did a muffler mod to my 026, put on my rim-type sprocket, and 20" bar and tested it out in some thorny locust I had out back. I was surprised at how well it cut with the 20" bar. Might just have to stay on there, lol. Also, got a package in the mail with a piston and cylinder for the 034 sitting the bench. Cleaned all the carbon out of it and got it ready to go. Just gotta wait on a few more parts for it and I can get it put back together.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I can't wait to get my 9010 with a new jug and slug back from Randy... It MIGHT give Matt a run for his money. We'll see.


----------



## cobey

went to the h.a.m.b. drags at mokan today... it was fun...but in dead air it was hot.. was real glad to get home!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I saw a nice Plum Crazy Purple Hemi Cuda rumbling down a side-street today in Mulvane, KS during the Old Settler's Days festival... It was pretty sexy!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> I can't wait to get my 9010 with a new jug and slug back from Randy... It MIGHT give Matt a run for his money. We'll see.



It will take a very good chain also.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> I can't wait to get my 9010 with a new jug and slug back from Randy... It MIGHT give Matt a run for his money. We'll see.


Randy has my ne 346xp, just put a new top-end on my old 346, waiting on parts for the other oe 346, ordered a couple loops of sq chain and a bar. Just bought a 359 that needs jug work, maybe a new top-end? This is getting out of hand!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sunfish said:


> Randy has my ne 346xp, just put a new top-end on my old 346, waiting on parts for the other oe 346, ordered a couple loops of sq chain and a bar. Just bought a 359 that needs jug work, maybe a new top-end? This is getting out of hand!



Build shelves........................build shelves.....................................build shelves...............................


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Build shelves........................build shelves.....................................build shelves...............................


It's a endless cycle, then he would need a milling saw for shelf lumber.


----------



## sunfish

67L36Driver said:


> Build shelves........................build shelves.....................................build shelves...............................


Hope not! I use them all and will try not to get any more...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Randy has my ne 346xp, just put a new top-end on my old 346, waiting on parts for the other oe 346, ordered a couple loops of sq chain and a bar. Just bought a 359 that needs jug work, maybe a new top-end? This is getting out of hand!


It is tuff to say no to a saw deal.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So what will cause a home lite 360 to siphon all the fuel mix out of the tank into the crank case? bad needle seat in carb? opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## workshop

A buddy of mine (blue mule, here) was at the local Stihl dealer yesterday looking for a new rim drive for his 026. My understanding is that they came with .325 from the factory but could be converted to 3\8, which is what he has always run on it. Long story short, after a lot digging in parts books, is that a 3\8 rim drive is no longer available for an 026. My buddy went in with a part number off of the old rim drive. Apparently that number is no good now, at least according to the guy behind the counter. Anybody know if this is true? Or does the counter guy not know what he's doing?
Truth be told, I've run into similar situations with certain individuals there too. I just bide my time and wait for when one of the other guys is working.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> A buddy of mine (blue mule, here) was at the local Stihl dealer yesterday looking for a new rim drive for his 026. My understanding is that they came with .325 from the factory but could be converted to 3\8, which is what he has always run on it. Long story short, after a lot digging in parts books, is that a 3\8 rim drive is no longer available for an 026. My buddy went in with a part number off of the old rim drive. Apparently that number is no good now, at least according to the guy behind the counter. Anybody know if this is true? Or does the counter guy not know what he's doing?
> Truth be told, I've run into similar situations with certain individuals there too. I just bide my time and wait for when one of the other guys is working.



Did you try Race Brothers?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> A buddy of mine (blue mule, here) was at the local Stihl dealer yesterday looking for a new rim drive for his 026. My understanding is that they came with .325 from the factory but could be converted to 3\8, which is what he has always run on it. Long story short, after a lot digging in parts books, is that a 3\8 rim drive is no longer available for an 026. My buddy went in with a part number off of the old rim drive. Apparently that number is no good now, at least according to the guy behind the counter. Anybody know if this is true? Or does the counter guy not know what he's doing?
> Truth be told, I've run into similar situations with certain individuals there too. I just bide my time and wait for when one of the other guys is working.



Just the rim 3/8 7pin small spline? (if so fits a bunch of saws) Or is he needing the drum as well? I see all the parts on the bay in 325 and 3/8.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just the rim 3/8 7pin small spline? (if so fits a bunch of saws) Or is he needing the drum as well? I see all the parts on the bay in 325 and 3/8.


 The AM rims are a loose fit on the Stihl oem small spline sprockets, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bet your right Jim. 
Try this one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231151250892


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> A buddy of mine (blue mule, here) was at the local Stihl dealer yesterday looking for a new rim drive for his 026. My understanding is that they came with .325 from the factory but could be converted to 3\8, which is what he has always run on it. Long story short, after a lot digging in parts books, is that a 3\8 rim drive is no longer available for an 026. My buddy went in with a part number off of the old rim drive. Apparently that number is no good now, at least according to the guy behind the counter. Anybody know if this is true? Or does the counter guy not know what he's doing?
> Truth be told, I've run into similar situations with certain individuals there too. I just bide my time and wait for when one of the other guys is working.



I literally bought one of those last week. Clutch drum, sprocket, washer, and e-clip all in one bag. I'll dig the bag out here in a minute and get you the part number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Here's a picture of the bag. I threw the old drum in there, thought I'd find a use for it down the road sometime. Part number 1121 007 1041





I have it on my 026 now driving my 20" bar.


----------



## workshop

Thanks grits and everybody. I'll pass this info on to him.


----------



## gritz

Yeah, if he can't get one at the local dealer, let me know and I'll see if my dealer can get me another one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So what will cause a home lite 360 to siphon all the fuel mix out of the tank into the crank case? bad needle seat in carb? opcorn:opcorn:



That would get my vote. The tank builds up pressure with the rise in daily temperature and if the needle is the metal one and not rubber tip it would leak eventually.

Given several days or weeks, I can see it getting the crankcase full up on fuel.

O.T.O.H. Most of my old mag. saws when sitting, the carb. is sloped down so the fuel would drain out the choke end. Make a smell in the shed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> That would get my vote. The tank builds up pressure with the rise in daily temperature and if the needle is the metal one and not rubber tip it would leak eventually.
> 
> Given several days or weeks, I can see it getting the crankcase full up on fuel.
> 
> O.T.O.H. Most of my old mag. saws when sitting, the carb. is sloped down so the fuel would drain out the choke end. Make a smell in the shed.


Daily temps good call time to pull carb .... This is your Fault.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## gritz

Morning! Off to work I go.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Summertime temperatures are on the return.

Jim: Wassup!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. Have a good start to a great week.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning/Evening Y'all. Just got done with traction therapy and am getting ready to go to bed. Between that, the random nerve shots (like touching somewhere between a 110-220 line) and the epidural, this back thing has been quite interesting. I will be sending my old 9010 Jug and Slug to Matt to see what, if anything he can do for/to it. If nothing else it might be a share between us and anyone else in the group who should have an ailing 9010.


----------



## Locust Cutter

This is what the 9010 P&C looked like after contact...



On a happier note Dad got to sign off an entry on the bucket list the other day when he paid $400 to take a ride in a Confederate A.F. B-17. This one was the movie bird used in Memphis Bell.


----------



## Locust Cutter




----------



## Locust Cutter




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I see we are on page 1400. Nice picture Bryan.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas! This work business is getting old!


----------



## workshop

Hey Everybody, 
Just a reminder, Charity Cut 6 is this Saturday. If I missed sending directions to anyone, let me know and I'll get them to you. Lunch will be provided and I'm going to have an ice chest with bottled water in it plus a 5 gallon jug with ice water, too. If you can, bring more water. I have a feeling we are going to need all we can get. I'm bringing my little generator and 1 from Ed to power fans. If anybody has a generator you can bring or some type of fan, that would be welcome too. 
I'll be on site no later than 7am getting set up. 
See you guys Saturday. 
Steve


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 364108
> View attachment 364109
> 
> This is what the 9010 P&C looked like after contact...View attachment 364110
> View attachment 364111
> 
> 
> On a happier note Dad got to sign off an entry on the bucket list the other day when he paid $400 to take a ride in a Confederate A.F. B-17. This one was the movie bird used in Memphis Bell.


I can't see pics very well on this thing, I have had good luck with acid on a couple jugs that looked bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey Everybody,
> Just a reminder, Charity Cut 6 is this Saturday. If I missed sending directions to anyone, let me know and I'll get them to you. Lunch will be provided and I'm going to have an ice chest with bottled water in it plus a 5 gallon jug with ice water, too. If you can, bring more water. I have a feeling we are going to need all we can get. I'm bringing my little generator and 1 from Ed to power fans. If anybody has a generator you can bring or some type of fan, that would be welcome too.
> I'll be on site no later than 7am getting set up.
> See you guys Saturday.
> Steve


There any shade trees to work under???
I like shade...
I cook like bacon in the sun...


----------



## mdavlee

Locust Cutter said:


> View attachment 364108
> View attachment 364109
> 
> This is what the 9010 P&C looked like after contact...View attachment 364110
> View attachment 364111
> 
> 
> On a happier note Dad got to sign off an entry on the bucket list the other day when he paid $400 to take a ride in a Confederate A.F. B-17. This one was the movie bird used in Memphis Bell.



I see now. Send me a message and I'll give you my phone number to talk about it.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> There any shade trees to work under???
> I like shade...
> I cook like bacon in the sun...



Well, I'm not going to say there aren't any trees around, because there are plenty of trees down there. 
The trees we will be cutting are beside the road but look to be pushed close to standing timber. I guess depending on where the suns position is, could be shady, could be sunny. But, it's not like we are cutting in a Kansas wheat field. 
But it looks like the weather forecast is for hot and I just want to be prepared for it. I got me one of those new fangled wet it/snap it towels, supposed to make you feel like you're in air conditioning.  We'll see.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Well, I'm not going to say there aren't any trees around, because there are plenty of trees down there.
> The trees we will be cutting are beside the road but look to be pushed close to standing timber. I guess depending on where the suns position is, could be shady, could be sunny. But, it's not like we are cutting in a Kansas wheat field.
> But it looks like the weather forecast is for hot and I just want to be prepared for it. I got me one of those new fangled wet it/snap it towels, supposed to make you feel like you're in air conditioning.  We'll see.



PM me directions. I can't say if I'm coming or not, got DR appointment Wednesday. I'll know a little more then. I cant run a saw or pick up wood but I may be able to find something I could do (carry water, hold someone's coffee cup?).


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> PM me directions. I can't say if I'm coming or not, got DR appointment Wednesday. I'll know a little more then. I cant run a saw or pick up wood but I may be able to find something I could do (carry water, hold someone's coffee cup?).



The only coffee cup you will for sure hold is yours.......




Hedgerow said:


> There any shade trees to work under???
> I like shade...
> I cook like bacon in the sun...



Shade is good.


----------



## workshop

Also, my daughter and family will be there, too. She's the official photographer. So, you can't get too naked guys. Or it might go on Facebook or you tube.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to head out to Hedgerows here in a little bit to run this


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Twenny Porkteen thread rocks.


----------



## cobey

?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cobey said:


> ?


On other site.


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

oh I see  will anyone ever win


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cobey said:


> oh I see  will anyone ever win



Tomorrow?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think I got this down pat to were it is a fast as I can get it done. My ipad on one site wife's iPad on other site, notifications turned off on both. iPhone with Tapatalk notifications turned on (setting between them) shows witch site and thread is updated. Man I am a geek, but it works well.

Edit: pic

Guys with PC


111 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I think I got this down pat to were it is a fast as I can get it done. My ipad on one site wife's iPad on other site, notifications turned off on both. iPhone with Tapatalk notifications turned on (setting between them) shows witch site and thread is updated. Man I am a geek, but it works well.
> 
> Edit: pic


But your photo is upside down?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not on any of mine?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Warning long boring story, but funny pic.


I am on her iPad mini just found this pic.





The other day I backed the truck up to the trash pile and was hauling it off, wife comes out and says good thing your taking care of that it's been there a week. I laughed she says I took a pic of it today and was going to post it on Facebook tonight for your family to see if you didn't get it done. I was laughing didn't think she was serious till just now finding the pic on this iPad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> But your photo is upside down?


Ok fixed it I started the PC and it was upside down but was fine on the IOS devices. Not sure what that is about. Even in your quote it is right on the ipads but wrong on the PC?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> There any shade trees to work under???
> I like shade...
> I cook like bacon in the sun...


Did someone say *BACON?!?!?*


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Did someone say *BACON?!?!?*


----------



## cobey

Work Saw Collector said:


>


 bacon booze??? I never had thought of that


----------



## pdqdl

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok fixed it I started the PC and it was upside down but was fine on the IOS devices. Not sure what that is about. Even in your quote it is right on the ipads but wrong on the PC?



It is just part of the ongoing battle between Apple and Microsoft. Apple had a neat new contraption (iPod, then the iPhone & others) and they wrote the software to handle all pics from their devices. Everything right side up on an Apple is upside-down everywhere else. It is really frustrating on videos, because that is a whole lot trickier to correct while viewing.

My android phone is confused, and often displays it's own pictures upside down.


----------



## gritz

Posted some of the MS280 parts on ebay. Thought I'd try it out and see what happens. I still don't understand why Stihl puts different part numbers on identical pieces. Most of the individual pieces of an MS280 will also fit an MS290, MS310, or MS390, but they give them different part numbers for some reason. Like the starter housing, hand guard, etc. Doesn't make sense. Have a good day everybody. Storming here last night. Power keeps trying to go out.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Got to work and "I will survive" by Gloria Gaynor was playing over the intercom. Somebody bring me my satin jacket.

Peace,
Thomas


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I got me one of those new fangled wet it/snap it towels, supposed to make you feel like you're in air conditioning.  We'll see.


 
I've got one. They work pretty good, I wouldn't say like A/C though



workshop said:


> Also, my daughter and family will be there, too. She's the official photographer. *So, you can't get too naked guys. *Or it might go on Facebook or you tube.


 
That might be a problem....


----------



## Oliver1655

Thomas, were you getting a warning it may be a tough day?


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Thomas, were you getting a warning it may be a tough day?


 
It very well could have been an omen. I am not too worried though.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim!..............Jim!.....................Jim!

"Is anyone down range?! Make a sound or a signal..............................................."
(Range officer at night firing exercise, Fort Leonard Wood)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Jim!..............Jim!.....................Jim!
> 
> "Is anyone down range?! Make a sound or a signal..............................................."
> (Range officer at night firing exercise, Fort Leonard Wood)



Then in the dark they say firers watch your lane (in the dark)


----------



## Oliver1655

Just love the weather report. 

0 % of rain, that wet stuff falling down must be my imagination.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon gents!


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Just love the weather report.
> 
> 0 % of rain, that wet stuff falling down must be my imagination.


Just imagine what 100% rain looks like!


----------



## workshop

Howdy Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

How about this Jim. 1" foam 'brush' and some poly enamel left over from lord knows what.




No more Fisher-Price saw.


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone here going to Doug's Oct 11 for gtg charity cut?


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone here going to Doug's Oct 11 for gtg charity cut?



Can't, I'm on call for work that weekend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone here going to Doug's Oct 11 for gtg charity cut?


Its on my calender still up in the AIR.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Why not send both style of points box covers. They weigh nearly nothing.




Who was it? Maybe I have his address.


----------



## Homelite410

Speaking if points covers.. Cough cough!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

IEL won.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Jim!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> IEL won.


IEL isn't even around any more...
They gonna have a hard time finding him...


----------



## old cookie

Sprayed roundup all afternoon. Got home tried out new pole saw.I ended up with a Echo PPT 280.Worked really good, Kind of heavy fully extended.Well not kind of heavy just heavy.I am getting old I just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> IEL isn't even around any more...
> They gonna have a hard time finding him...


He was in the thread all ready. I didn't know he was gone, I was talking with him yesterday and today as well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning . Summer is here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning . Summer is here.



August temps have returned to normal.........................................................

Was it you Mike who needed a points cover for a Homie SEZ or sumptin'? (I have your address).


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Let the coffee flow and the posting roll. Have a good one.


----------



## sawnami

Steve, do you need any more generators and fans for the charity cut this weekend?

I just got this one checked out and seems to be OK. Ran it for 1-1/2 hours last night hammering it with a 2400 watt load time to time. 







I've also got a large squirrel cage blower. It's not much to look at, but puts out some air. 

Let me know. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all! Yes Carl I need a points cover but let me call Jim this morning and I'll get back to you!


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Steve, do you need any more generators and fans for the charity cut this weekend?
> 
> I just got this one checked out and seems to be OK. Ran it for 1-1/2 hours last night hammering it with a 2400 watt load time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also got a large squirrel cage blower. It's not much to look at, but puts out some air.
> 
> Let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Steve, yes I could use another generator and fans. Pm me details on how to pick them up. I'm off work Thursday and Friday to get stuff gathered up in preparation for Saturday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

So I stopped by dealer and splurged on me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

It also serves as a kickstand in the bed of truck


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.



WooHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.


THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.


Great news man!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks guys I am happy camper today.


----------



## Hedgerow

So am I.. You had me a bit concerned.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> So am I.. You had me a bit concerned.


The Doc had me scared the day I texted you and Jeremy.


----------



## cobey

Work Saw Collector said:


> The Doc had me scared the day I texted you and Jeremy.


 im glad your tests came out well


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.


That is great news.


----------



## Homelite410

Jim Carl points cover


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.


Glad to hear yer good news. Blessings on ya


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Jim Carl points cover



New one on me. But, I've only had one SEZ.


----------



## Homelite410

Repco


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Repco



Cover for Wico breaker box is #69507 in the IPL. Cover for *Phelon (Repco?)* is A65210A.

Edit: Found one on evilbay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Homelit...157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad93c7ddd


----------



## Homelite410

I'm Temped to just put a module on it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wico, Phelon, Prestolite, Globe Union and now Repco. You can't tell them magneto makers without a program.

Oops, forgot Bendix-Scintilla (really old Remingtons).


----------



## Homelite410

That cover is pretty!


----------



## Homelite410

Got my first Jonsereds tonight.







never had one like this before!


----------



## gritz

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.


 
That's great! Scary stuff, glad everything turned out well.


----------



## Locust Cutter

WSC, I know I've met you before, but I can't place your face... Either way, I'm glad you got that news as I wouldn't wish Cancer on anyone. You better go to Church!!!


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> WSC, I know I've met you before, but I can't place your face... Either way, I'm glad you got that news as I wouldn't wish Cancer on anyone. You better go to Church!!!



How about a little Throw Back Thursday then? 






Glad you got a good report Stephen!


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Getting all my last minute shopping and packing done for Saturday. Just gotta get the gas/oil can filled with fuel and bar oil, then get everything packed up in the wife's car. Expect a call sometime today, Steve. You know I always have questions, lol.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning gents! my daughter started soccer conditioning this week. Hope she's feeling these early mornings worse than me! My old bones take a couple of hours and cups of java to be moving right!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Just got back from DR, It was Cancer but they got it all and test show not spreading to other cells.



There ya go keepin secrets from us. Glad it all turned out good.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Praise the Lord Stephen. Have a fantastic day. Going to sharpen my chains (the best I know how) tonight.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lurch2 said:


> There ya go keepin secrets from us. Glad it all turned out good.


I didn't want to say much till I knew what it was.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all you coffee nuts! 

Tbt our first Iowa spring gtg 2010


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Morning all you coffee nuts!
> 
> Tbt our first Iowa spring gtg 2010


 I remember it well as that was my first GTG, it has grown leaps and bounds every year since. These spring GTG's are a must attend for ole Jim.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If it is thro back Thursday, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it is thro back Thursday, this is one of my favorites.



Can you quadruple like something? 

I just had a thought. Let's play "Where's Wendell". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a good one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Can you quadruple like something?
> 
> I just had a thought. Let's play "Where's Wendell".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'll be right back.


----------



## Hinerman

Sticker shock!!! I called a motorcycle shop as they are the only dealer around for Bel-Ray H1R 2-T oil. I wanted to try some since it is highly recommended. $22 and change for a liter!!!! Does anybody else use this stuff and what do you pay?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Can you quadruple like something?
> 
> I just had a thought. Let's play "Where's Wendell".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I haven't seen or know him, but check out this cool old Homelite.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Where is Steve at a GTG? Man he can hide.


----------



## Oliver1655

Just throwing up a smoke screen. I enjoy the photos. 

Mike, I could only ID about 1/5th of the 2010 GTG folks. However, even though I meet a lot of folks at the 2014 GTG, i would probably only be able to ID around half in a photo.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't seen or know him, but check out this cool old Homelite.


That's Wendel. You were there and he is hard to miss.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it is thro back Thursday, this is one of my favorites.


That was my first 'big' GTG and was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Going to thro the music way back as well. Lady and Gentlemen George Jones!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> That's Wendel. You were there and he is hard to miss.


I knew it was, I was just being funny in a way.


----------



## Homelite410

He stopped loving her today!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> He stopped loving her today!


My wife said what ***** you thinking about when you play that. LOL I couldn't tell her the whole story.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I remember it well as that was my first GTG, it has grown leaps and bounds every year since. These spring GTG's are a must attend for ole Jim.


It is truly an honor to have all of you join us at the spring gtg!! That was back when I was a member for 6 months with like 30 posts! Thanks to mitches inspiration to host a gtg, I have formed many friendships with all of you here!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> It it truly an honor to have all of you join us at the spring gtg!! That what back when I was a member for 6 months with like 30 posts! Thanks to mitches inspiration to host a gtg, I have formed many friendships with all of you here!


I only made one in Iowa but don't remember when it was.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

My photo host site just went down no more pics till it comes back up.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> I knew it was, I was just being funny in a way.


Need to use one of these then.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I only made one in Iowa but don't remember when it was.


That was the fall GTG at Nathan's old place...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Need to use one of these then.


Cool. Can't really do those from tapatallk.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it is thro back Thursday, this is one of my favorites.


It still saddens me that Dad and I left before that pic was snapped... Oh well. Dan's place was awesome!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> It still saddens me that Dad and I left before that pic was snapped... Oh well. Dan's place was awesome!


Now I know who you are, I have a pic of you running that old poulan 53 I have.


----------



## Hedgerow

Throwback Thursday?



Actually got locust cutter and his dad in that one!
They need to make another appearance in Nov..


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I haven't seen or know him, but check out this cool old Homelite.


All Wendel's missing in that pic is a Cigar hanging out and he'd look like Curtis Lemay or a much taller/stronger Winston Churchill.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> It still saddens me that Dad and I left before that pic was snapped... Oh well. Dan's place was awesome!


Yeah, y'all should have stayed. Friday & Saturday night both were good times!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Throwback Thursday?
> 
> View attachment 364537
> 
> Actually got locust cutter and his dad in that one!
> They need to make another appearance in Nov..


And Stumpy too! You're right Matt, we do need to come down. The question is whether I'll be in TN for A.F. NCOA or not...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mitch's walk around from Spring 2013..


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Going to thro the music way back as well. Lady and Gentlemen George Jones!



I was thinking more like this:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man you did go way back.


----------



## Hedgerow

This was about 1:30 AM or so Friday night...
They were hacking up mufflers for the next days races...


----------



## Homelite410

An I see my first edition chain vise too!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dan's GTG always have everything, even a Hot red head.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> An I see my first edition chain vise too!


Yup...
The boys used the crap out of it too!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dan's GTG always have everything, even a Hot red head.







Is he using a zoom to check out my last Pic? LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

I think we know a couple of these fellows...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We haven't seen John T around in a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This is me timing how long till someone says something about Jason not wearing boots.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> I think we know a couple of these fellows...
> 
> View attachment 364540


I remember this well. This was my first GTG and I had only been a member of this forum for a couple of weeks. Things sure have changed since then.


----------



## Hedgerow

Would you look at the mugs on these guys...



Mo Jim
5Rinc
Rvalue
Freehand
WSC
ATV guns "Who makes the best fried taters and onions in the world I think"


----------



## Hedgerow

There was even a tallfarmboy sighting... That's rare...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Good cook and hellva nice guy


----------



## Hedgerow

The boys "and Andydodgegeek" Raced on into the night...


We sure go through alot of wood at these things...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The way we used to do it, middle of nowhere. 






Wayne and Rick racing.


----------



## Hedgerow

And the most rare sighting ever....

The elusive Sagetown evidence...



Chukkr' got a pic of him taking a pic...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> The way we used to do it, middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne and Rick racing.


We need to do another in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> We need to do another in the middle of nowhere...


Yea less clean up, it was a fun GTG.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man you did go way back.


Well, Dad was only 3 in '59, but good taste and good music has nothing to do with time periods or generations. 
Another that comes to mind:  It was Chris' song, but Johnny made it famous. I HAVE been there and done that... Thank God for my wife, as I don't know if I'd survive baching it again...


----------



## Homelite410

If I ad to batch it again I'd be buried by saws.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Morning all you coffee nuts!
> 
> Tbt our first Iowa spring gtg 2010



I only know two faces on that one Mark H. and Jim. Right click is my friend.


Work Saw Collector said:


> If it is thro back Thursday, this is one of my favorites.



Why do so few men need so many saws?.........................................LOL


----------



## Homelite410

For me being a newbie I thought our turnout was fantastic tat first year!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Why do so few men need so many saws?.........................................LOL


You know after that pic Dan said well we did't even go get mine out of the trailer, and some were up the hill at the house we got tired of moving saws. I don't remember the count but it was a crazy number of saws per member.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I B happy camper. Sucessfully fitted a loop of .058 ga to the .050 ga 30" bar on my 655BP. Wah-Hoo!

Took some groove spreadin' in the tight places with a BFH and a Dremel.


----------



## Homelite410

Here's another tbt. Squeaks first race at Nathans.


----------



## Hedgerow

Now we all bring less saws and just eat more... 
Evening BS sessions start earlier, and coffee time in the morning lasts till 10 or 11...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Now we all bring less saws and just eat more...
> Evening BS sessions start earlier, and coffee time in the morning lasts till 10 or 11...


Truth is I like that better.


----------



## Hedgerow

Me too..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, Dad was only 3 in '59, but good taste and good music has nothing to do with time periods or generations.
> Another that comes to mind:  It was Chris' song, but Johnny made it famous. I HAVE been there and done that... Thank God for my wife, as I don't know if I'd survive baching it again...



Well try this one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bet one yet.



And for those having trouble with the better half.



LOL look what I found, "she's acting single I drinking doubles"


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt you still unlimited data for playing all the songs?


----------



## sunfish




----------



## Work Saw Collector

I could just have put ACDC thunderstruck vid in here but I like trucks so here you go.

My favorite song



A man of constant sorrow


I'm off to go work. Dammit!


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt you still unlimited data for playing all the songs?


Nope, but at the plant it don't matter...
I think Ron Block is one of the fellas in Union Station that play with Allyson Krause...

Awesome....


----------



## Hedgerow

Couple of prodigies here.. 
Alison Krauss with a young Sierra Hull.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> It is truly an honor to have all of you join us at the spring gtg!! That was back when I was a member for 6 months with like 30 posts! Thanks to mitches inspiration to host a gtg, I have formed many friendships with all of you here!


I mean this currently!


----------



## Hedgerow

For Stephen...


----------



## Homelite410

Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE):


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I mean this currently!


Gonna be another one this spring in IA?


----------



## Homelite410

Yes sir I think so. No saws or wood just food? And the outhouse!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> Thunderstruck by Steve'n'Seagulls (LIVE):



Man I like that one just as good.


----------



## Homelite410

Bad ass huh Stephen


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> For Stephen...




Matt Good old #01
Pulling in slow motion. LOL


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt Good old #01
> Pulling in slow motion. LOL




That's got to be a detroit


----------



## Work Saw Collector

thinkrtinker said:


> That's got to be a detroit


Sounds good don't it.

I used to have one of a V8 mack I'll hunt for it.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut update. I've got 4 generators coming and at least 10 fans. The goal is to have fans at the canopy and fans at the splitters, too. If enough extension cords and fans show up, we'll put fans with the Sawer's too. Probably have enough fans to start our own weather pattern down there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Sounds good don't it.
> 
> I used to have one of a V8 mack I'll hunt for it.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Ran a 8v92 in a shuttle truck a few years ago. 
Every time it wound up to max rpm
the security folks thought it was going to blow


----------



## Work Saw Collector

thinkrtinker said:


> Ran a 8v92 in a shuttle truck a few years ago.
> Every time it wound up to max rpm
> the security folks thought it was going to blow


I ran a truck in the army cant remember what Detroit it was with turbo and a blower used to love that motor but they hooked it to a auto trans just ruined it.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Ran my 353 last weekend to 
let all!! my neighbors know I was doing fine
Straight pipe at 2500 gets attention
Glad to see you back and your good news eariler


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Must be a no low trailers law if you own a bike.


----------



## sunfish

It sure is good to have Steven back!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> It sure is good to have Steven back!


How about one more? Anyone looking at the new indian? 







I haven't been to dealer yet but checking it out on their site.


----------



## Homelite410

Someone said Detroit??? 24V71 Detroit:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man thats cool.


----------



## sam-tip

Wow you guys have been going at it today. Hard to keep up with the great posts.


----------



## Hedgerow

And another for good measure..




The Sunday morning bacon challenge...


----------



## Hedgerow

And finally desert...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> And finally desert...
> 
> View attachment 364591





Hay I been cheated, I don't remember a cake. I want my money back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I remember these GTG cakes


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hay I been cheated, I don't remember a cake. I want my money back.


The OK part was yours...
Thomas might have got to it first...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok now I'm wanting cake, we need to be a little more careful on what we talk about, no way of talking her into making a cake tonight.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Now I'll bring this Thread back on chainsaw topic.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok now I'm wanting cake, we need to be a little more careful on what we talk about, no way of talking her into making a cake tonight.


If you want cake, no need to bother her. Just go to the local grocery store and buy one. With the good news you got yesterday, I think you deserve a nice cake.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> If you want cake, no need to bother her. Just go to the local grocery store and buy one. With the good news you got yesterday, I think you deserve a nice cake.


It is a good Idea but store is 45 min. drive I rarely leave the farm, when not at a quilt show.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve?
We gonna cook out there Saturday....
S'posed to be 100 degrees....
Should be sporty...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Got her, she is making giant cupcakes w/coconut pecan icing. 
 without pics but thery are in the oven.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Steve?
> We gonna cook out there Saturday....
> S'posed to be 100 degrees....
> Should be sporty...


Nah, latest weather forecast says 96 for a high. 1 degree cooler than Fridays forecast. Think positive thoughts.
Cold front, snow, ice.


----------



## workshop

Besides, I've got 3 of your chairs I'm holding for ransom.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Nah, latest weather forecast says 96 for a high. 1 degree cooler than Fridays forecast. Think positive thoughts.
> Cold front, snow, ice.


Ok... 
Dibs on the only shade tree..


----------



## workshop

Steven, my wife says she is making a German chocolate cake especially for you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Steven, my wife says she is making a German chocolate cake especially for you.


I'll bring a fork, I'm not a total mooch. LOL Tell her I said thanks.


----------



## sawnami

Dan's bees.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Ok...
> Dibs on the only shade tree..


I was wondering if I could reach splitter handle from cab of the truck if I park real close?


----------



## sawnami

Lurch at John T's.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> I was wondering if I could reach splitter handle from cab of the truck if I park real close?


On my splitter you can actually sit on one side and run the handle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> On my splitter you can actually sit on one side and run the handle.


I'll be good was making a setting in the AC Joke.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Lurch at John T's.



All the pics you take got any of John E?


----------



## sawnami

Around the fire at John T's.


----------



## Homelite410

Cake?? My 30th cake!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt Good old #01
> Pulling in slow motion. LOL



Nothing like a cornfield Corvette!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ok...
> Dibs on the only shade tree..


As tall as you are Matt you ARE the shade tree...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

These guys had them a time.


----------



## Locust Cutter

The big kids look about the same only with 797's, SP125's and other such tools of mayhem...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

This vid don't solve the General Lee VS Bandit debate but it is cool.

I vote General Lee.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> All the pics you take got any of John E?



John E?? Or John T?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> John E?? Or John T?



John E, he was at the first one in arksansas and then one of dan's but i don't remember witch one.


----------



## sawnami

Sitting by the fire at Dan's. That thing will never burn out.


----------



## sawnami

Stephen, I don't know if I have a pic of John E. I'll look. 

Axe ensemble at John T's. 





Remember the kid that was splitting wood by throwing it in the air and swinging that Fiskars like a bat to split it? He must have split half a cord doing that.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Thanks guys, those pics bring back a lot of good memory's, no pics of Spencer's spring GTG?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Thanks guys, those pics bring back a lot of good memory's, no pics of Spencer's spring GTG?


Waiting out a little shower at James' GTG






I was really tired at that one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We had a great time at that GTG.


----------



## cobey

man these are some cool GTG pics


----------



## gritz

Took me like two hours to catch up with all the posts today, lol. Got some more chains today. I now have two extra chains for each saw. Got the fuel/oil can filled up and ready to go. got the toolbox ready to go. Got all the chainsaw stuff ready, guess I should pack clothes too, lol. Have a good night!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

We had a big cake at James' GTG as well but can't find a pic of it.


----------



## Hedgerow

We had Dave Boyt put on a sawmill expo at James' gtg that spring..
Had MWEBA and Chukkr', and Andy and Sarah at that one too...
It was a good un'... The first of the dollar races too... That was a blast..
Even if Andy won it...


----------



## Hinerman

2 legends battling it out at the one and only GTG I have been to: Hedgefest 2013


----------



## Hinerman

One of my favorite pics for some reason. Just think it is cool:


----------



## Hinerman

My favorite pic of my son and I:


----------



## Hinerman

Whoever this is, he labored hard getting these big pecan slabs. It was pecan wasn't it?


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> And another for good measure..
> 
> View attachment 364590
> 
> 
> The Sunday morning bacon challenge...



I could have killed this challenge... If I hadn't slept in.


----------



## Hinerman

One more, gotta love the carvers and their ministry:


----------



## gritz

Off to work I go. Have a great day all!


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Whoever this is, he labored hard getting these big pecan slabs. It was pecan wasn't it?
> 
> View attachment 364634



That be John T. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> That be John T.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
Any idea what he made from those slabs?


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. 80° here at 6 am. Not a good sign if you like cooler weather.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gentlemen of chainsaw land balmy 73 with 100% humidity, I feel for the non ac factory workers today! 

Hope y'all have a goodun and I really enjoyed the tbt pics yesterday!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt Good old #01
> Pulling in slow motion. LOL




I liked the way he idled down to drop the front axle Nice and easy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

O h Good morning all Lots of memory's Almost got emotional. almost.


----------



## thinkrtinker

The last couple days with all
the photos and great memories
is why this thread is 1410 plus
Fun pages.
Thanks to all for the great posts


----------



## Work Saw Collector

thinkrtinker said:


> The last couple days with all
> the photos and great memories
> is why this thread is 1410 plus
> Fun pages.
> Thanks to all for the great posts


I went thru the first 320 pages last night. I guess after the hacker the software update they done some time back sure messed up all the pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Any idea what he made from those slabs?


One of them made a big tabletop down at my neighbors...


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Any idea what he made from those slabs?


I've got one in my shop. One of these days I'm going to make a table top, one of these days.


----------



## sawnami

New air filter mod. Fattens up the mixture and bores the cylinder all while running................or until it seizes.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> New air filter mod. Fattens up the mixture and bores the cylinder all while running................or until it seizes.



Did you pick up another PM610?


----------



## Homelite410

So what do you all think that it would take to get a saw to run on e85 or e100 reliably as a daily user? I mean a firewood saw not some super hotrod and from a bio fuel perspective here.


----------



## workshop

Not sure. Gasoline mixture is about 14.2:1 for prober burning. If I remember correctly, alcohol is about 8:1. Just need a carb set up for alcohol and fuel lines, too. They like to run alcohol in race engines because it has a higher octane rating, so compression can be run higher than on gasoline. But the fuel economy is about half because alcohol has less BTU per gallon than gasoline. Because of this the price of E-85 needs to be about 60-70 cents cheaper/gallon than pump gas, just to break even. Down here E-85 is only about 40 cents cheaper than pump gas, thus costing more to run a vehicle in the long run.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Did you pick up another PM610?


Eager Beaver 3.7. 
Needed a couple parts for the 610 to make it nicer.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> So what do you all think that it would take to get a saw to run on e85 or e100 reliably as a daily user? I mean a firewood saw not some super hotrod and from a bio fuel perspective here.



I've seriously pondered that. I've got a friend that runs E100 in his drag car and another that runs E85 in his modified circle track car. They say that it's the only way to go. One of the guys here is a kart racer and offered me some of his neat stuff. It's has to match a 100-125cc engine and I'm not willing to modify any of my big boys. Could
mount a bar on one of his spare Parillas.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Eager Beaver 3.7.
> Needed a couple parts for the 610 to make it nicer.


 What parts do you need Steve?
Steve check this out on ebay, Flash circle saw. auction # 121414705302, look familiar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Had a little trouble out of the MS170 today.






Then we cut some limbs, glad brother is tall.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is a bunch of the chainsaw forums that say chainsaws are dangerous, so we just knock them down now.


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> What parts do you need Steve?
> Steve check this out on ebay, Flash circle saw. auction # 121414705302, look familiar.



Thanks Jim but the Eager Beaver fixed me up on needed parts. I just bought it for the parts. 

If that rim circle saw sells for that, I'll be going back into the Barker business.


----------



## Homelite410

Hanging out at the mill today[emoji7]



big honey locust coming up next.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Guys 064 mods almost done (it won't make this charity cut) Somewhere there is a Mack running around without it's gold dog.


For all those that think Stihl saws are dogs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I don't remember who all is going, I got 038 044 066 in the truck for quartering the big rounds. Matt I got new extra loops for all three saws, tools, oil, fuel. 

I don't think I can start these but if someone wants to quarter big rounds we will have the saws. I will stop on the way and get a bunch of water. 

I'm sure I will in the middle of the night decide I need another saw and have to get up early to go get it ready. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Is the wood as big as the one I went to in the spring?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
Workshop (splitter, generator)
Blue Mule (splitter) 
Hedgerow (splitter)
Lurch2
Gritz +1
WSC



Not sure this is most current list only one I found.


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> Thanks Jim but the Eager Beaver fixed me up on needed parts. I just bought it for the parts.
> 
> If that rim circle saw sells for that, I'll be going back into the Barker business.




The old Barker that I had. Les got the motor running but don't know if he finished it.


----------



## gritz

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)
> Hedgerow (splitter)
> Lurch2
> WSC
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this is most current list only one I found.



I'll be there in the morning. Actually just made it to the hotel. Just gonna be the wife and I, my toolbox, and my pair of 026s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
Workshop (splitter, generator)
Blue Mule (splitter) 
Hedgerow (splitter)
Lurch2
Gritz +1
WSC



Not sure this is most current list only one I found.


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hinerman, Paul Shook and son, Tristan (splitter, 5 gallon water jug, generator)
> Workshop (splitter, generator)
> Blue Mule (splitter)
> Hedgerow (splitter)
> Lurch2
> Gritz +1
> WSC
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this is most current list only one I found.


Not sure Blue Mule will make it , but I think about 12 total. I was told there are a couple 24 inch logs but not 100% sure. Most is in the 12-18" range and under.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Not sure Blue Mule will make it , but I think about 12 total. I was told there are a couple 24 inch logs but not 100% sure. Most is in the 12-18" range and under.


Cool, I just went and got a small saw to bring as well.


----------



## cobey

a neighbor of dads had a dead elm, about 20" at the base, I got it at 5:00 this afternoon....... dropped right where I wanted.... it went good but it was stupid hot!
had it all cleaned up by 7:00


----------



## Oliver1655

Wish you all the best tomorrow! 

I'll be praying for a good breeze for you.


----------



## Lurch2

**** it's already hot out. See ya at the wood pile.


----------



## gritz

Getting ready to head out that way. Grabbing a bite to eat now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Fueled and almost to spring berg..
On coffee but switching to water soon..


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Fueled and almost to spring berg..
> On coffee but switching to water soon..


High octane water I hope
It's going to be a little warm


----------



## Mo. Jim

You guys should have about two cord cut and split by now. Wish I was there,heat or no heat.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> You guys should have about two cord cut and split by now. Wish I was there,heat or no heat.




Arm chair wood splitter ....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is stinking hot here no breeze. Hope its better in spring field.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is stinking hot here no breeze. Hope its better in spring field.


Everything full...
We done..
Stick a fork in us..


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and Steven has a lot of chain to sharpen!!


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, and Steven has a lot of chain to sharpen!!


Yeah, good wood but also a rock pile. But then, that's the way it is down here.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Yeah, good wood but also a rock pile. But then, that's the way it is down here.


There's still a good bit to dig out of there!


----------



## Lurch2

Got 2 trailers delivered on the way out. Had a shower, need a nap


----------



## gritz

It was great meeting everybody there today! The wife and I had a good time today! It was fun getting to use my pair of 026s. I really liked the 20" bar on my main saw after I retuned (guess the heat caused the settings to be off?), and turned the oiler up. It was still all the way down from using the 16". Yeah, I found a rock in a big way my first tank. Sharpened her back up and moved on. I think I caught another one later, but it wasn't nearly as bad. Just part of it. Didn't see the sparks, but I'm sure I got one. How many trailers did we fill today?

Got a couple pics the wife took.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Just got in, Had a great time. Got to meet new folks, help a good cause, and eat cake if it gets better I don't know of it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

gritz said:


> It was great meeting everybody there today! The wife and I had a good time today! It was fun getting to use my pair of 026s. I really liked the 20" bar on my main saw after I retuned (guess the heat caused the settings to be off?), and turned the oiler up. It was still all the way down from using the 16". Yeah, I found a rock in a big way my first tank. Sharpened her back up and moved on. I think I caught another one later, but it wasn't nearly as bad. Just part of it. Didn't see the sparks, but I'm sure I got one. How many trailers did we fill today?
> 
> Got a couple pics the wife took.




You both need to make one of the GTG they are different, more talking saws and ****.


----------



## workshop

The morning really wasn't too bad, temp wise. Broke for lunch then it started heating up. Glad we had plenty of water. And the fans weren't too bad either. 
The owner wasn't there, but his neighbor came by early to point out the priority areas to be done first. He first said he couldn't stay, had an auction to go to at 7:30. Next thing I knew he was coming back down saying he would like to help. Sent his wife to the auction instead.  He wound up having a GREAT time with us. (But of course, best guys and gals around). Then, about mid morning, a young man showed up on a 4 wheeler. Came down to see what all the noise was about. Asked if he could help, too. I said sure. He took off and came back with a little MS170 or something, but had no gas or bar oil. No problem, set him up with a couple cases of True Fuel and some bar oil, but his poor saw just wouldn't hardly run. Matt and Steven did their best with it, but the carb was gummed up too bad. So I loaned him my SachsDolmar 111. After he ran it a few minutes he said "This is a REAL chainsaw". I just grinned and thought to myself " You haven't run some of the other stuff that's here". 
All in all, it was a good productive day, in spite of the heat. (Next time I holler Charity Cut in June , July, or August, somebody kick me.  ). 
Oh yeah, and I'll have a ton of pictures to post up that my daughter took. As soon as she down loads them to me.
Thanks again everyone. It was really wonderful to be back among my buddies.
Steve


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I only got a couple pics every time I tried to slow down enough to get some, I got poked with a stick.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve Tell everyone that helped on the lunch, Cake, we all said thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Same thing on the fuel. That was very cool.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Yeah, good wood but also a rock pile. But then, that's the way it is down here.



Def. 'Ozarks' = rocks + trees


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Def. 'Ozarks' = rocks + trees


A guy that I used to work with years ago, who was from back East, told me that he figured out what all the night time noises that you hear were. 
That's the sound of rocks growing.


----------



## gritz

We were talking about that on the ride back to the hotel. I think we'll see about renting a camper and go to the one in Iowa. Just gotta see if I can get the time off (and gas money, lol). I'll be a little more prepared next time. I'll get all my chains sharpened and ready to go, and get some new spouts for my fuel/oil can. I broke the oil spout off, lol. Gives me an excuse to buy the nice fuel spouts


----------



## Work Saw Collector

gritz said:


> We were talking about that on the ride back to the hotel. I think we'll see about renting a camper and go to the one in Iowa. Just gotta see if I can get the time off (and gas money, lol). I'll be a little more prepared next time. I'll get all my chains sharpened and ready to go, and get some new spouts for my fuel/oil can. I broke the oil spout off, lol. Gives me an excuse to buy the nice fuel spouts



Don't run your own at a GTG you'll learn more talking with old timers, saw collectors (not me) loggers and so on. I never seen or heard of a Dolmar when I went to my first GTG. Mike made sure I ran every Dolmar on site that day. Just ask these guys if you want to run a certain # of saw they will be happy to let and show you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Your wife may not like us as much after that (LOL) you will want a ported 066 flat top, I got that one, run it if you wish.

Edit: and a ported 346 and 046 or 372W


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Edit: and a ported 346 and 046 or 372W



You been holding out I didn't know you had a couple of swedish maidens hid down the in OK.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You been holding out I didn't know you had a couple of swedish maidens hid down the in OK.



No I added those for Don's benefit, been a long day don't want him jumping on me. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll add to that, A 372XPW is on my short list but it's got to be a bargain, I like getting them cheap.

Edit: ok I would substitute it with a 288!

Edit the Edit: I want the W with the full wrap still there, around here every time I find a full wrap saw some farmer has taken a dull hacksaw to it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I have been at auctions and they see a full wrap saw and say If I bid on that saw I'll have to cut that off, I have no idea why the handle goes all the way around. LOL I just shake my head.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

More favorite auction statements, you cant give anything for that saw the chain is wore out.

Man that 044 has a lot of compression! (it was locked up) I thought I'd get it for 50 maybe go 100 max. Saw brought $375.00 because of it high compression just needs a carb kit they say. LOL

I bought a David Bradley for Les One time at a auction. Gave nothing for it. As I walk away someone says good luck cutting your wood with that kid. Kid? who was he talking to?


----------



## gritz

Work Saw Collector said:


> Your wife may not like us as much after that (LOL) you will want a ported 066 flat top, I got that one, run it if you wish.
> 
> Edit: and a ported 346 and 046 or 372W



Sounds like I got the green light already, lol. She just said, and I quote, "It's YOUR money" I just wanted to make sure to share here right now so she can't take it back later, lol.

Maybe I should port the 660........... That 064 that Hedgerow had me run today was pretty dang slick.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

gritz said:


> Sounds like I got the green light already, lol. She just said, and I quote, "It's YOUR money" I just wanted to make sure to share here right now so she can't take it back later, lol.
> 
> Maybe I should port the 660........... That 064 that Hedgerow had me run today was pretty dang slick.



The 064 has become very popular lately hard to find worth the money now. The 066/660 is nice ported or stock even with a 36" in big wood they will make you smile. Not as popular as they once were (I like that).


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> No I added those for Don's benefit, been a long day don't want him jumping on me. LOL


LOL  You might really enjoy a ported 346, Steven!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> LOL  You might really enjoy a ported 346, Steven!


I'm sure of that, Yours and the one MO-Iron has are nice I just got to wait till they become older and cheaper and find one around here.


----------



## sunfish

Down here sawin rocks in the Ozark. Now y'all might understand shorter bars, lighter saws & *Semi Chisel Chain!*


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Down here sawin rocks in the Ozark. Now y'all might understand shorter bars, lighter saws & *Semi Chisel Chain!*



Yea I was thinking it would be like last charity cut 36" bar and cut from both sides so most of the saws I brought were long bars. LOL I can cut the coolest straightest little ditch in the dirt and rocks you ever seen with a 24" bar in 4" wood. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I didn't hear anyone say it I was running a saw, but someone may have said what is he compensating for. LOL


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea I was thinking it would be like last charity cut 36" bar and cut from both sides so most of the saws I brought were long bars. LOL I can cut the coolest straightest little ditch in the dirt and rocks you ever seen with a 24" bar in 4" wood. LOL


Over here I want the shortest bar I can get away with. I tend to stick the tip of any bar over 18" were I don't wont it. 
And lets not forget Semi Chisel Chain!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

semi is what i had today on all the saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Carlton


----------



## gritz

Yeah, I had the RS chains on today, that rock rounded those pretty tips off with a quickness! Amazing the difference in terrain a 3 hour drive makes, lol. Good idea on the semi-chisel. I'll remember that.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> semi is what i had today on all the saws.


Mostly Oregon here, but some Woodland pro, which I believe is Carlton. It all cuts wood.


----------



## sunfish

gritz said:


> Yeah, I had the RS chains on today, that rock rounded those pretty tips off with a quickness! Amazing the difference in terrain a 3 hour drive makes, lol. Good idea on the semi-chisel. I'll remember that.


Semi chisel takes the damage much better and is easier to sharpen after being rocked. Plus the wood down here seems to have a lot of grit in it. Semi just stays sharp longer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Don you going to make KY GTG?


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don you going to make KY GTG?


No, but I'm planning to make it to Matt's.


----------



## sunfish

The old 346xp has be worked over pretty good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> No, but I'm planning to make it to Matt's.


Ok me too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Four years ago I started out working on saws on top of an old bar stool. Then, I cleaned off the workbench. But, stuff built up and reciently found myself using the bar stool again.
I couldn't stand it anymore so I started cleaning out the mess.

Trash pickup is Monday morning.............................................................


----------



## Hinerman

Once again, it was a pleasure and a privilege to serve with all of you. Thanks for all you do. Later, Thomas


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> No, but I'm planning to make it to Matt's.


Gritz needs to make the one here...
He can run any saw on the planet for 5 minutes, and talk about it for 3 hours around the fire...


----------



## Hedgerow

That's how you get the real poop...


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> Gritz needs to make the one here...
> He can run any saw on the planet for 5 minutes, and talk about it for 3 hours around the fire...



When is that? As long as time and fuel resources permit. I was thinking of making my next springfield trip a little longer and swing down to see my buddy in Hot Springs. I'll have to do a little more work on my projects so I'll have something to bring as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Nov 1st at Carthage, Mo.

Morning Folks, again I regret I didn't have the time to help, heat & all. I would have been happy to have lent Stephen one of my little top handles, Jonsered 2139T or Husqvarna 338xpt California. 12 & 14" bars. As Don said, short bar in piles are mighty handy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice cool morning .


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Kenneth! It is beautiful outside! I just gt done riding home from from work with the ST1100 purring along and the temp gauge barely in the 1st third of the sweep. I don't think the cooling fan ever kicked on in 25 miles. Yesterday evening going to work however, the fan worked quite well to the dismay of my legs...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Completely NOT saw related, for the bike enthusiasts in here, have any of you heard what that monster Triumph Rocket sounds like with an AM exhaust? If not, it is amazingly similar to a Roll-Royce Merlin V-12 in almost all aspects... I had never considered a bike that big but after riding a friend's (and betting that I'll never win the lottery and thus be able to afford my own P-51 or Spitfire) I may eventually sell the ST and buy a Rocket. They're something else and that sound is near intoxicating...


----------



## sunfish

Wonder if we can talk Stumpy into comin to Matt's Nov 1st?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Wonder if we can talk Stumpy into comin to Matt's Nov 1st?


Yea what he said, and Dan, Jason (both of them) Rope, SS, John (all three)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'll start the list

Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgevember?
I'll start two lists, add to both

for sure list
Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. 


wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Stump
Rope
SS
Jason freehand
Jason chucker
Mo-Jim
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters.


----------



## Lurch2

for sure list
Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire.
Lurch2

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Stump
Rope
SS
Jason freehand
Jason chucker
Mo-Jim
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll


----------



## sunfish

Add Les (loggin22) to the would like to see there list.


----------



## Lurch2

sunfish said:


> Add Les (loggin22) to the would like to see there list.



Done


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll start the list
> 
> Hedgerow
> Sunfish
> WSC


 Stephen add my name to this list.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Wonder if we can talk Stumpy into comin to Matt's Nov 1st?


Workin' on it..
Rick said he'd make it on Nov 1...
I'm holdin' him to it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Lewis will be there too...
Suppose he'll kill enough deer for the grilled backstraps????
Hmmmmm....
I'm gonna enlist him as grill master too... 
BAM!!!!
Got stumpy on the hook too...
He just don't know it yet..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

for sure list
Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire.
Lurch
Mo-Jim

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Stump
Rope
SS
Jason freehand
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron


----------



## lumberjackchef

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok me too.


And boys don't forget that we are having one in Fort Scott, ks Saturday Sept 27th at an antique tractor show that you are all welcome to come too!!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Add me to the list & AWOL's family to the like to see.

Hedge let me know what help you can use.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice cool morning .



Not anymore, just past noon and 88 degrees. Hardly any breeze like yesterday.

On a happy note: Found the top of my workbench. Not seen it in a year or more.......................................

Anyone looking for Remy parts? We got lots.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> And boys don't forget that we are having one in Fort Scott, ks Saturday Sept 27th at an antique tractor show that you are all welcome to come too!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Check this chunk out Chad...



I think I'll save the front piece...
Maybe both of em'.. 
Think john T may wanna mill the funky one...


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Not anymore, just past noon and 88 degrees. Hardly any breeze like yesterday.
> 
> On a happy note: Found the top of my workbench. Not seen it in a year or more.......................................
> 
> Anyone looking for Remy parts? We got lots.


Hold that thought Carl!
Got the Deere remy from WSC yesterday... I wanna make this girl run right!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

for sure list
Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage if some one will bring the EGGS.

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Stump
Rope
SS
Jason freehand
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron
AWOL


I fixed it and added eggs.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Check this chunk out Chad...
> 
> View attachment 365014
> 
> I think I'll save the front piece...
> Maybe both of em'..
> Think john T may wanna mill the funky one...


is that oak?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Hold that thought Carl!
> Got the Deere remy from WSC yesterday... I wanna make this girl run right!



What be the Deere number? I even have an extra Deere green rattle can paint.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

for sure list
Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire.
Lurch
Mo-Jim
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage if some one will bring the EGGS.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> What be the Deere number? I even have an extra Deere green rattle can paint.


17


----------



## Work Saw Collector

for sure list
Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage if some one will bring the EGGS.
Stumpy

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Rope
SS
Jason freehand
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron
AWOL


I fixed it and added eggs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> 17



17 = Remy PL-4

OK, now I remember it from the other day. Take care of the recoil housing as the builder tag is the only thing that makes it a genuine Deere saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> for sure list
> Hedgerow
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire.
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage if some one will bring the EGGS.


Add Stumpy to the gonna be there list...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Add Stumpy to the gonna be there list...


I updated my last post.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt you going to text Les? Tell him I got a big DB for him.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Add Stumpy to the gonna be there list...


Cool!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Not much into planes but a flying truck.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> is that oak?


Sure is...
And it's a biggun!!
With lots of branches sticking out the top...


----------



## lumberjackchef

for sure list:

Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Rope
SS
Jason freehand
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron
AWOL





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt what about Mitch?

You going to start a thread over there? I was going to but then hit cancel not my place.


----------



## workshop

Add workshop + 5. 
After this last Charity Cut, the granddaughter's want to come and see saw races. Especially the 8 year old. 
Matt, if you need prep help, let me know. I've got plenty a vacation time built up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

for sure list:

Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Rope
SS
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron
AWOL
Jacob J




Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Stephen I staked our claims for both sides of the shop stove several weeks ago. In the old days claim jumpers were either shot or hanged. The fire pit is first come, first served, but I plan on being there friday morning.


----------



## Freehand

Well shucks fellers, I just realized this ol thread was all abuzz once again. Roadtrip to Carthage? On muh birthday even? Might have to make this one.


I'll be the guy with the bottle of scotch and a buncha dusty wore-out ol saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Freehand said:


> Well shucks fellers, I just realized this ol thread was all abuzz once again. Roadtrip to Carthage? On muh birthday even? Might have to make this one.
> 
> 
> I'll be the guy with the bottle of scotch and a buncha dusty wore-out ol saws.


Happy to see you posting Jason.


----------



## workshop

Here's pics from the Charity Cut.


----------



## workshop




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Steve looks like she done well, every pic I working. There is lotsa times a pic gets took I had just set down. LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

Put Dad and I on the tentative list... I've gotta see if I can break away as work's been screwy lately. BUT I would like to see everyone and try to give Matt's 9010 a run for it's money... I might could bring eggs too as a good buddy sells eggs locally (lots)...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2


----------



## workshop

Matt and Eric doing some serious sweating. 


Looking at the ground to see if we're not actually standing in Lava.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Put Dad and I on the tentative list... I've gotta see if I can break away as work's been screwy lately. BUT I would like to see everyone and try to give Matt's 9010 a run for it's money... I might could bring eggs too as a good buddy sells eggs locally (lots)...


Don't worry about the eggs we do around 14,000 a day here.


----------



## workshop

My 2 pride and joys.


----------



## workshop

We found it was easier to pull logs from the pile, then cut them up.




Grits having some fun with the 026.


----------



## workshop

Neighbor, John, who decided not to go to the auction.


----------



## workshop

Is that a squirrel?


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Steve looks like she done well, every pic I working. There is lotsa times a pic gets took I had just set down. LOL



Those would be the pics that I take Stephen. I have to wait a long time for the right moment.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Those would be the pics that I take Stephen. I have to wait a long time for the right moment.



I hadn't thought of that, thats funny.


----------



## workshop

View attachment 365109




View attachment 365109



I kept standing back, getting ready. Just in case.


----------



## workshop

Yep, my daughter's sense of humor.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dam I got caught running a Husky.


----------



## workshop

Had one group of pics triple load. Don't know why.


----------



## gritz

Looks like we got some good pictures. I got back home today and had a package with a parts MS310, t-shirts, and spikes for the 660 in it. Got more work to get done! With any luck I'll get that little project finished up and off the bench this weekend. I'm picking up an 031 and a Mac 10-10 on the way back home for labor day. So that's gonna be at least 3 project saws I'm gaining this week! Maybe more, who knows?


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dam I got caught running a Husky.


But it was a good one!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Dam I got caught running a Husky.


But you were wearing a really cool shirt... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> But you were wearing a really cool shirt...
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


You still got those for the site?


----------



## Hinerman

Matt, let me know if you need any help.

for sure list:

Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
Hinerman +2

wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Rope
SS
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron
AWOL
Jacob J


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow
Lewis
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2



fixing the list, did Lewis have a name on AS


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thinkertinker????


----------



## awol

for sure list:

Hedgerow
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
Hinerman +2
awol+ little hoodlums


wish theyd show
John E
John T
John Teacherman
Rope
SS
Jason chucker
homelite410
spacemule
James, we like onions and taters. 
Les (loggin22)
Saw Troll
Mo-Iron
Jacob J
Thinkertinker

Lookin' forward to it! November 1st is our anniversary, may have to bring along some homebrew!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> You still got those for the site?


I've got a few shirts, but not that specific one. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sawnami

[QUOTE="
Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.
[/QUOTE]

How's this Jim? 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gritz

Got the MS310 all back together for my wife's uncle. What do you guys think, should I surprise him with a muffler mod? I have an extra muffler so if the heavens fall from the sky and he doesn't like it, I can swap it back to stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge do you need an amplifier, small mixing board, & microphones? 

We could let Chad & Malia entertain us or you could do karaoke if you aren't too picky on the music selection.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hedgerow
> Lewis
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> 
> 
> 
> fixing the list, did Lewis have a name on AS


Yep
That's the guy
will be there with something for
the grill


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Yep
> That's the guy
> will be there with something for
> the grill


Bam!!!
Start shootin' em' now Lewis...


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I've got a few shirts, but not that specific one.
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Hey wait a minute..
I don't see the Dodgegeeks on that list of "gonna be there's"...


----------



## Hedgerow

Wouldn't be posting this late, but I just got in from running corn...
Combine runs a lot cooler after dark...
Just sayin...


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> Got the MS310 all back together for my wife's uncle. What do you guys think, should I surprise him with a muffler mod? I have an extra muffler so if the heavens fall from the sky and he doesn't like it, I can swap it back to stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...
Hog that thing out...
He'll like it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge do you need an amplifier, small mixing board, & microphones?
> 
> We could let Chad & Malia entertain us or you could do karaoke if you aren't too picky on the music selection.


When you get Work saw collector, freehand, and Lurch together, they become the entertainment...


----------



## Oliver1655

That sounds almost scary!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow
Thinkrtinker Lewis
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2
AWOL 


Getting my names mixed up who was the guy with the portable mill? Real and AS name?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, waiting for the coffee to perk and listening to the thunder rumble.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, waiting for the coffee to perk and listening to the thunder rumble.


Morning Jim
thunder would be good
but rain is what we need


----------



## sam-tip

Your doing corn already? Way a head of us up here. The corn is still green. I did score some big pin oak this weekend. Long 40" ID log.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Wouldn't be posting this late, but I just got in from running corn...
> Combine runs a lot cooler after dark...
> Just sayin...



How is the harvest?
As wet as the early summer was.....


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> [QUOTE="
> Mo-Jim Save a close chair close to fire pit.


 
How's this Jim? 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD[/QUOTE]
Steve I think I already have that one reserved in my afterlife.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge do you need an amplifier, small mixing board, & microphones?
> 
> We could let Chad & Malia entertain us or you could do karaoke if you aren't too picky on the music selection.


If we're throwing down musically, I have three guitars to chose from...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I don't like working nights, BUT it is nice tousually be here in time to help wake the babies up and get them ready for school. I'm afraid that I'm going to take a nap and they'll be teenagers... Something about Harry Chapin and Cat's in the cradle...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

How about one of these, pair your phone wireless with it. I bet it would be a odd mix of music with all the folks we have.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> If we're throwing down musically, I have three guitars to chose from...


Here you go, up on cripple creek.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> How about one of these, pair your phone wireless with it. I bet it would be a odd mix of music with all the folks we have.


On second thought we may have to block Chucker's phone.


----------



## sunfish

Oliver1655 said:


> That sounds almost scary!


Not almost, it is!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Lot lizards don't love you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> (




How do I search youtube for lesser know country artists? Famous artist come up easy but having trouble finding others, must be a search word I'm missing.


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> Hey wait a minute..
> I don't see the Dodgegeeks on that list of "gonna be there's"...



Don't see any northern folk on the list. That November thing must be scaring em. You know that's winter up there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hedgerow
> Thinkrtinker Lewis
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> AWOL
> 
> 
> Getting my names mixed up who was the guy with the portable mill? Real and AS name?


Dave Boyt


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> How is the harvest?
> As wet as the early summer was.....


Fair to good so far..


----------



## Homelite410

Pics from yesterday.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Homelite410

And not a one for sale........


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Fair to good so far..


Farmers are starting to cut in the hills
Irrigated corn in the delta is almost all harvested
Glad the yield is as good as it is


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> And not a one for sale........


nice pile of saws


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> And not a one for sale........


Man, and I really need that sign.


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> And not a one for sale........



Did you go visit Mo Jim?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> And not a one for sale........


 Dang, I was all set to head your way as soon as I could get things buttoned up here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> And not a one for sale........


 Selfish aren't you.


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all should see what's in the other saw shop and in grandpas bedroom closet.............


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


>



You've been in my garage! 


But, I've been cleaning up and sorting out. So, that is the 'before' picture. LOL


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> Hedgevember?
> I'll start two lists, add to both
> 
> for sure list
> Hedgerow
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire.
> 
> 
> wish theyd show
> John E
> John T
> John Teacherman
> Stump
> Rope
> SS
> Jason freehand
> Jason chucker
> Mo-Jim
> homelite410
> spacemule
> James, we like onions and taters.


I'm touched really to be on the list! 

I love you guys!! [emoji4]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Finally found the top of my workbench yesterday. Also discovered a spring clip from a Remy GL-7 that went winging off to nowhere two years ago.

That powerhead is long gone................................figures.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> And not a one for sale........


I saw those pictures and started drooling all over the lunch table. 
Boss thought I was having a stroke.


----------



## Locust Cutter

There was some old MAG in that pile that had my attention. Who's pile(s) and where were those? A few of the Homelites, 2 of the Huskies and a a few of the fat Stihls looked intriguing...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> How do I search youtube for lesser know country artists? Famous artist come up easy but having trouble finding others, must be a search word I'm missing.


Usually I find that you have to know the song title and/or the artist, but the song title (or it's common slang) is more important to the search engine...


----------



## Homelite410

Lots of old mag there. Nos old mag in the closet too..... I can't tell you where its a close friend that wishes not to sell any of it. I have tried many times for 2 old homie gear drives but no such luck!


----------



## Oliver1655

Sounds like he is taking lessons from Mo-Jim, "Nope, I don't sell saws. I'm a Hoarder!"


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Hey wait a minute..
> I don't see the Dodgegeeks on that list of "gonna be there's"...


Um... Uh..... So... Um.... 

Well, I'd love to put a fer sure on there for the Dodgegeeks... But Andy just got word he'll be sent to Austria for some training around the same time. I'd be silly not to take advantage of that opportunity! Which means our travel budget for the year will likely not include heading south again till next year.  we'll see how it all pans out, but you better put us on the wanna go but unlikely list.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Is this the hedgevember list?

Hedgerow
Thinkrtinker Lewis
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2
AWOL 

If we make it it'll be a miracle list:
The Dodgegeeks


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Sounds like he is taking lessons from Mo-Jim, "Nope, I don't sell saws. I'm a Hoarder!"


 Guilty as charged John, but I do sell a runner now and then and some parts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Is this the hedgevember list?
> 
> Hedgerow
> Thinkrtinker Lewis
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> AWOL
> 
> If we make it it'll be a miracle list:
> The Dodgegeeks



Yep that is the current list.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

List is getting long.


----------



## cobey

man nobdy put me on yet ???  me and tabby will be there...I will refuse to do any more marrage services after oct


----------



## sawnami

Carl, maybe the C-70 compression specs in this brochure will make you feel a little better.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Guilty as charged John, but I do sell a runner now and then and some parts.



Yup, I'm a witness. Seen him sell a carb. for a Stihl once.

And, donates to the ever needy fellow north of him.............................................


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, maybe the C-70 compression specs in this brochure will make you feel a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



So, all we need to do is grease the main bearings and get the comp to come up like 40 psi.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> man nobdy put me on yet ???  me and tabby will be there...I will refuse to do any more marrage services after oct




Hedgerow
Thinkrtinker Lewis
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2
AWOL 
Cobey and Tabby


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Every one Stay cool.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedgerow
> Thinkrtinker Lewis
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> AWOL
> Cobey and Tabby



How quickly we're forgotten....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

]Hedgerow
Thinkrtinker Lewis
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage 
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2
AWOL 
Cobey and Tabby
Dodgegeeks


I'll just keep you two on the bottom of the list until we get a little closer to November.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> How quickly we're forgotten....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



That last Dodge I seen on FB have paint on it yet?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> That last Dodge I seen on FB have paint on it yet?


Ha! Nope.  might be a year or three... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ha! Nope.  might be a year or three...
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Has he picked a color?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok I'll just thro it out there, I'm thinking retro chainsaw service delivery wagon (they had them back in the day) paint all the logo's from all the manufactures that are gone. Mall, David Bradley, Mono, Barker, Wright and so on.

Just don't put no phone numbers or addresses on it. LOL


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We're actually kinda on the same page (not entirely surprised on that one) 
I like your idea! I've been toying with something to go with "Dodgegeek's"... Like "fine stools" or something... I like the old saws idea though! 
Definitely going to have writing on the side!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We're actually kinda on the same page (not entirely surprised on that one)
> I like your idea! I've been toying with something to go with "Dodgegeek's"... Like "fine stools" or something... I like the old saws idea though!
> Definitely going to have writing on the side!


Cool, I seen a old black and white pic long time ago (can't find it now) was a Stihl service van if my memory is working, I wouldn't do current production saws just to keep them off your back. There are some cool logo's on some of the old saw Manufactures. Both your AS names under each door Like a semi driver. All the guys on AS/SH could come up with copies of logo's for a painter/air brush artist.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, having coffee and enjoying cooler morning air. This heat and humidity the last few days has been kicking ole Jims behind big time.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Dodgegeeks Saw Hoarders (down the side)
your FB Page on the hood
Little AS and SH logo's on back doors. As a nod to them, Ask the site owners Bet they would't care.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sara and Andy wish you wasn't so far off, now I want in on the build. LOL


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, having coffee and enjoying cooler morning air. This heat and humidity the last few days has been kicking ole Jims behind big time.



Jim: Been sorting thru stuff and have one of those special #10-32 screws set aside for your Homie XL-15 gear drive cover thingy.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> How quickly we're forgotten....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Never forgotten...
Just missed...
Who will I race 064's with??


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
So far, no drooling on the lunch table.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Afternoon all!


----------



## Hinerman

What is everybody doing this evening? I am going to go pick up some Bel-Ray 2-stroke oil I ordered (man is that stuff expensive) then go watch my daughter play volleyball.


----------



## workshop

Had planned on tinkering with a Mac 6-10 I got from Sawnami. 
Looks like the wife has other plans.


----------



## Hedgerow

More corn if it don't rain....


C'mon rain.....


----------



## Homelite410

Grilling and mowing!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Never forgotten...
> Just missed...
> Who will I race 064's with??


Might havta send it on down.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> More corn if it don't rain....
> 
> 
> C'mon rain.....


Looks like it might rain east of you.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like it might rain east of you.


Yeah and some of it is doing a little backspin and heading north and east. I'll take some send it a little further matt!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Had planned on tinkering with a Mac 6-10 I got from Sawnami.
> Looks like the wife has other plans.


Yeah, I was right. A coworker of my wife got evicted from her house. (Rental) Had to go over and pick up her stuff up out of her front yard and take it to another neighbor's house who was kind enough to let us put it in their garage. I don't know the other person's problems or anything, but that seems kind of rough. I've done some tornado clean up, enough to know that it's bad enough when mother nature takes it away from you. She was out of town on business. Had to drop that to come back. At least we were able to get everything into the neighbors garage for her by the time she got back. A real bummer situation.


----------



## cobey

goofed with the 450 husky tonight.... put a rim drum on it and a 3/8 square chain, it pulled it pretty hard..better than the the old pp5020 did
messing with other chain options too


----------



## cobey

im a chain dork.......... I have way too many


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> Yeah, I was right. A coworker of my wife got evicted from her house. (Rental) Had to go over and pick up her stuff up out of her front yard and take it to another neighbor's house who was kind enough to let us put it in their garage. I don't know the other person's problems or anything, but that seems kind of rough. I've done some tornado clean up, enough to know that it's bad enough when mother nature takes it away from you. She was out of town on business. Had to drop that to come back. At least we were able to get everything into the neighbors garage for her by the time she got back. A real bummer situation.



My Wife and I have a friend who's nearly in that situation. She's a single Mother (long story) and suffice it to say her stubbornness is about to make her destitute. She wants to live in BFE away from a lot of people (I understand) in order to raise her son (Who is my little buddy and an awesome little guy). She gets a bit of help from the Father, but very little. Unfortunately her choices are about to bankrupt her and tying to convince her to move closer to town has been all but futile. Her Durango just died and now I'm trying to help her find a suitable replacement on less than a shoe-string budget...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Grilling and mowing!!


Now just figure out a way to make that a safely tow able trailer and it would sort of look like a train when you're mowing (assuming the use of a rider) and you could kill two birds with the same stone!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I spoke with Dad yesterday (and the Boss)... Prviding that I can get the time off from work, we'll be at Hedgevember with a 9010 fresh from TN with a few more bananas in it... Probably a few other toys too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brian they are tools .Get it right. 

Good Morning.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Kenneth!!! I'd call them tools, but the Wife already knows they're toys, so the jig is up... Although She complains less ow hat the revenue GENERATED from those toys has saved our bacon on occasion...


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Just ended up with about 18lbs of fresh ground coffee (different flavors) plus a lot of tasty additives for the fru-fru crap. A Book-Keeping client of my Wife shut her restaurant down due to a lack of profits and to help off-set her tab made Shalie and I a hell of a deal on coffee... Even Mo Jim would be smiling!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, caffeine is starting to kick in and the world is looking better. It's only supposed to hit 88 today, well that's better than 95 I guess. The Eagle flys today so I might go to town and do some shopping.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Do any of you have experience with a Stihl 41? I like the looks and sound of them and have been entertaining the notion of trying to find one. I've never used one though, so I'm not sure what they're like...


----------



## Homelite410

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> Do any of you have experience with a Stihl 41? I like the looks and sound of them and have been entertaining the notion of trying to find one. I've never used one though, so I'm not sure what they're like...


I'll bring mine to Matt's. They are a little slow but I like them.





Here is one of them.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Nooooooooo!



I shouldn't have that problem for at least a week or so,... LOL That's horrible!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> Nooooooooo!



That post made me grip my cup tighter, as if someone would take mine from me LOL


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Nooooooooo!



Double Nooooooooo!





I'll be right back! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Nooooooooo!


That's not right!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning everyone, caffeine is starting to kick in and the world is looking better. It's only supposed to hit 88 today, well that's better than 95 I guess. *The Eagle flys today* so I might go to town and do some shopping.



I know what that is. For me, the 1st, the second tuesday of the month  and the 25th are important days.

Got a pile of odd saw leftovers to push to the curb if it weren't for the rain (cardboard boxes get floppy). Mom's car still in the driveway.


----------



## workshop

Worked on the 6-10 the other night. Had a no spark issue and new plug in it. Pulled the fly wheel and found the points box oily. Cleaned and dried that up, filed the points and reset them. Found the condenser bad. Luckily I had another, so it got replaced. Now I've got good fire, dribbled some mix down the carb and it started. 
I plan on using this one at charity cuts.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Worked on the 6-10 the other night. Had a no spark issue and new plug in it. Pulled the fly wheel and found the points box oily. Cleaned and dried that up, filed the points and reset them. Found the condenser bad. Luckily I had another, so it got replaced. Now I've got good fire, dribbled some mix down the carb and it started.
> I plan on using this one at charity cuts.



Glad it's on it's way to being a runner. I'm glad we made the Mac for Hommie swap. 

Now if I could convince Jim for a Mac gear drive for Hommie gear drive trade. The phrase about when a certain place freezes over comes to mind though. Oh well.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Do any of you have experience with a Stihl 41? I like the looks and sound of them and have been entertaining the notion of trying to find one. I've never used one though, so I'm not sure what they're like...


They were the original FarmBoss...
A bit fragile in areas, and vibrate a lot, but good power output considering...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got a small pile of parts in the garage. Leftovers from junkers parted out. Going to push 'em out to the end of the driveway for our junk hauler. Jus no place to store the stuff.

Maybe an add on C'list will get them gone.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon chuckle!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just made a fresh pot of coffee, never did get to town today, fighting a bad case of the blaghs.
041's, I have 1 or 5, old school mag, a little heavy, a little loud, lot torque for their size, thousand's of them still in use. Blue locktite is mandatory on these saws as they tend to lose screws, especially on the old FarmBoss with out antivibe. Air filters for the early models are scarce, I have changed the filter plate to accept the later filters. I have two 041 supers, one with a full wrap and a 040 that needs some TLC. I love my old Sthil's, but seldom take them to the timber.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm thinking that I'd like to get one just for tickles and the occasional nice Burr Oak... It could keep the C-5, 10-10 and 35 company...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon chuckle!


How in the hell, did you get Stephen's baby picture??!!

This interwebz thing is freaking me out...


----------



## 67L36Driver

35!,..................... 35!......................... U R Sick


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Just made a fresh pot of coffee, never did get to town today, fighting a bad case of the blaghs.
> 041's, I have 1 or 5, old school mag, a little heavy, a little loud, lot torque for their size, thousand's of them still in use. Blue locktite is mandatory on these saws as they tend to lose screws, especially on the old FarmBoss with out antivibe. Air filters for the early models are scarce, I have changed the filter plate to accept the later filters. I have two 041 supers, one with a full wrap and a 040 that needs some TLC. I love my old Sthil's, but seldom take them to the timber.



So, Jim. What do you take to the timber? The 655BP?  Love that saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Just made a fresh pot of coffee, never did get to town today, fighting a bad case of the blaghs.
> 041's, I have 1 or 5, old school mag, a little heavy, a little loud, lot torque for their size, thousand's of them still in use. Blue locktite is mandatory on these saws as they tend to lose screws, especially on the old FarmBoss with out antivibe. Air filters for the early models are scarce, I have changed the filter plate to accept the later filters. I have two 041 supers, one with a full wrap and a 040 that needs some TLC. I love my old Sthil's, but seldom take them to the timber.



When you do go 'uptown' stop by for a cup or three. We now have enuff room near the workbench for a couple lawn chairs. Let me show you how the new chain on the 655 eats wood.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> So, Jim. What do you take to the timber? The 655BP?  Love that saw.


 I usually take husky's and jonsered because of the air filter system, you can cut all day and never have to clean the air filter. I should get the 655 out and cut some big stuff as it is not really broke in yet, wish you were closer, then you could put some time on it.


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning all. Another rainy day here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbor to the north. Everyone down here still in bed.

How much to offer for an 031 with running issues? Dies when warmed up. Maybe the imfamous spark problem.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, chance of rain today through Sunday. Need to go make a fresh pot of coffee, back in a short short.


----------



## Hinerman

Mornin' y'all. Going to retrieve a large dead oak after work today. Up til 10:30 last night sharpening chains on the big saws. Logged in about 11:00 and you guys must have went to bed early. No posts since 8:20! Anyhow, have a good one.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning neighbor to the north. Everyone down here still in bed.
> 
> How much to offer for an 031 with running issues? Dies when warmed up. Maybe the imfamous spark problem.


 Carl unless that 031 minty with a good bar and chain I would walk on by. You can get up side down real quick on those 31's. Give me a call


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey WSC is that the s trunk I sold you? Got a titan blue streak on the bench right now. Also matt what was the date on your hedgevember. I might be able to make it down.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Hey WSC is that the s trunk I sold you? Got a titan blue streak on the bench right now. Also matt what was the date on your hedgevember. I might be able to make it down.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Nov. 1
Yes, you need to make it down...
I timed it for before rifle season for that purpose!!!
I gotta get with Jon soon, and still hoping Andy and Sarah find a way to make it down....


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow
Thinkrtinker Lewis "Grill Master"
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage "Griddle master"
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs "Official Chef"
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2
AWOL
Cobey and Tabby
Steve Light "From KS"
Dave Boyt "With awesome Norwood Mill demo"
Jonsered Raket
Darrick
Homelite410 and family
Heavyfuel "Confirmed"
Dodgegeeks "To hell with the travel budget"
Mdavlee "Surely he'll be on vacation by then"
Old cookie
Stihl Sawing
Sawnami
Sagetown


----------



## sunfish

Startin to look like an Event. Not just a small gtg...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Startin to look like an Event. Not just a small gtg...


Naaaa....
Just a little gatherin'..
Ima gonna do a lot less orchestrating and a lot more coffee drinkin' and BS'in this year...
Even if I gotta scooch Stephen and Jim over to get at the wood stove...


----------



## srcarr52

Mo. Jim said:


> I usually take husky's and jonsered because of the air filter system, you can cut all day and never have to clean the air filter. I should get the 655 out and cut some big stuff as it is not really broke in yet, wish you were closer, then you could put some time on it.



That thing is so pretty it almost belongs on a shelf... almost.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa....
> Just a little gatherin'..
> Ima gonna do a lot less orchestrating and a lot more coffee drinkin' and BS'in this year...
> Even if I gotta scooch Stephen and Jim over to get at the wood stove...


 It is your stove As the host you should get at least the third best seat.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa....
> Just a little gatherin'..
> Ima gonna do a lot less orchestrating and a lot more coffee drinkin' and BS'in this year...
> Even if I gotta scooch Stephen and Jim over to get at the wood stove...


Sounds like Mo fun! Might not be cold enough to get up next to the stove?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Sounds like Mo fun! Might not be cold enough to get up next to the stove?


That's true...
Ya just never know what the weather is gonna be like here...

But it won't be 102 degrees!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

srcarr52 said:


> That thing is so pretty it almost belongs on a shelf... almost.


 For those who don't know, Shaun is The Man who assembled this saw(655BP) for me. I had this saw sitting around for several years and a couple of years ago he told me to bring him the saw and he would put it together. This is one of my favorite GTG saws. Thanks again Shaun


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is your stove As the host you should get at least the third best seat.


Put a T in the chimney and put in another barrel stove in and there will be plenty of room for Jim Stephen Matt and ME!!!!!!!


----------



## sawnami

All that's missing is the smell of bar oil and premix. 

Got high speed data communications issues with every module know to mankind. Couldn't have been because it's been stretched. :-(


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> But it won't be 102 degrees!!!!!



If it is 102°--
that means you need to take a step or 
two away from the stove and let
Mo Jim and Weekend have some


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jonsered raket said:


> Hey WSC is that the s trunk I sold you? Got a titan blue streak on the bench right now. Also matt what was the date on your hedgevember. I might be able to make it down.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



Yep, It just sets on a shelf but I love it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hedgerow
> Thinkrtinker Lewis "Grill Master"
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage "Griddle master"
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs "Official Chef"
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> AWOL
> Cobey and Tabby
> Steve Light "From KS"
> Dave Boyt "With awesome Norwood Mill demo"
> Jonsered Raket
> Darrick
> Homelite410 and family
> Heavyfuel "Confirmed"
> Dodgegeeks "To hell with the travel budget"
> Mdavlee "Surely he'll be on vacation by then"
> Old cookie
> Stihl Sawing
> Sawnami
> Sagetown


Now it's A GTG and A GTG thread. man I was a page behind without me posting a bunch of crap.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Sounds like Mo fun! Might not be cold enough to get up next to the stove?


If it's below 50 Me and Jim will be next to the fire.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it's below 50 Me and Jim will be next to the fire.


Except one thing...
Jasha wanted to know if we could have a chain build off, so I said sure...
I'll need you to put on your Carharts and run a stop watch....
A. for the chains.
B. to see how fast someone swipes yer spot by the stove...


----------



## Hedgerow

Chain build thread for anyone who wants to join in...
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/friendly-chain-competition.262137/page-3#post-4932708


----------



## jonsered raket

What size saw for the chain race?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> What size saw for the chain race?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


562xp


----------



## srcarr52

Mo. Jim said:


> For those who don't know, Shaun is The Man who assembled this saw(655BP) for me. I had this saw sitting around for several years and a couple of years ago he told me to bring him the saw and he would put it together. This is one of my favorite GTG saws. Thanks again Shaun



No problem Jim, I was glad to do it. I need to run it now that it has the correct sprocket for the chain.

Someday I'll get to those giant Echos you sent me home with a few GTG's ago.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it's below 50 Me and Jim will be next to the fire.


 You got that right brother.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> That's true...
> Ya just never know what the weather is gonna be like here...
> 
> But it won't be 102 degrees!!!!!



Deer season in Missouri can be in your short sleeves or in all the winter gear you own. Done it both ways.


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> If it's below 50 Me and Jim will be next to the fire.


Cause ya'll are too skinny?


----------



## Oliver1655

What type/size/length chains are you talking about?


----------



## Hedgerow

84 drive links.. .050 or .063.
We'll have bars for each...
Enter whatever ya like...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> 84 drive links.. .050 or .063.
> We'll have bars for each...
> Enter whatever ya like...


24" race chain... Sheesh[emoji23]


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> 24" race chain... Sheesh[emoji23]


There's a couple round entries already...
And the wood will be hard...
Soooo...


----------



## sunfish

I don't have any 24" chain... But I might get a loop of semi chisel and throw it in the mix...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I still need to pick up a 24" large mount Husky mount bar... 20" is a handy size and the Stumpbroke will pull a 28" bar but a 24" seems to be about perfect for it..


----------



## sawnami

I'm in. 







3/4" pitch Mall square chisel.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4" pitch Mall square chisel.



What's that for Steve? Trimming the hedges? LOL I think Grandpa's Mac is running 1/2" pitch but I need to check. I know the original literature (we still have it) advertised it as McCulloch "Pintail" chain...


----------



## Homelite410

OK my brothers I need a Kohler K-181 flywheel..........


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, hopefully I'll be visiting with a landowner sometime next week for another Charity Cut work site. From what I've read in emails, this person had a TSI done on 60 acres of land recently and is looking at donating the wood to us. Somewhere down around Galena. But I've got to go see the lay of the land and figure if we need special equipment. If it works out, I'm looking at October 4th. Its got to be cooler then.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I don't have any 24" chain... But I might get a loop of semi chisel and throw it in the mix...


Any cutter type that suits your fancy...
I like to see all types running..


----------



## Homelite410

I'll represent half skip round ground chisel.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Has anyone heard from Diggers Dad lately?


----------



## Hinerman

Mo. Jim said:


> Has anyone heard from Diggers Dad lately?



No, I was wondering the same thing yesterday.

Picked up a load of standing dead oak tonight. Man that stuff is heavy. We had to hump it up some stairs and out of a back yard. My buddy, whom does tree work, got to run my bone stock 044 (12mm). Needless to say, he was impressed and wanted to buy it off me. I will try to get a pic of the plunder tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Has anyone heard from Diggers Dad lately?


its been a while


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> What's that for Steve? Trimming the hedges? LOL I think Grandpa's Mac is running 1/2" pitch but I need to check. I know the original literature (we still have it) advertised it as McCulloch "Pintail" chain...



Thought I'd put it on the XL. I think it would take around 10 drivers to make a loop. 

Does your literature look like this?






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> No, I was wondering the same thing yesterday.
> 
> Picked up a load of standing dead oak tonight. Man that stuff is heavy. We had to hump it up some stairs and out of a back yard. My buddy, whom does tree work, got to run my bone stock 044 (12mm). Needless to say, he was impressed and wanted to buy it off me. I will try to get a pic of the plunder tomorrow.


Sell it....

And buy a Dolmar...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I'll represent half skip round ground chisel.


Do it....
Make it the very best you can...

There will be round filed chain that beats some square...
Guarantee it...


----------



## Hedgerow

I don't see Cobey on this chain race list yet....
That don't seem right...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Thought I'd put it on the XL. I think it would take around 10 drivers to make a loop.
> 
> Does your literature look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's it!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Damn puppy wouldn't stop yelping, now I can't go back to sleep. Anybody want a dog?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I love this guy.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Damn puppy wouldn't stop yelping, now I can't go back to sleep. Anybody want a dog?



They're cute but sometimes noisy and destructive. The last one we had chewed up the leg on a 100 year old quarter sawn oak buffet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not supposed to be as hot today. Good Morning All.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow
Thinkrtinker Lewis "Grill Master"
Sunfish
WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
Lurch
Mo-Jim
Oliver1655
WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage "Griddle master"
Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs "Official Chef"
Stumpy
Workshop +5
freehand
locust cutter +1
Hinerman +2
AWOL
Cobey and Tabby
Steve Light "From KS"
Dave Boyt "With awesome Norwood Mill demo"
Jonsered Raket
Darrick
Homelite410 and family
Heavyfuel "Confirmed"
Dodgegeeks "To hell with the travel budget"
Mdavlee "Surely he'll be on vacation by then"
Old cookie
Stihl Sawing
Sawnami
Sagetown
ATV Guns!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Hedgerow
> Thinkrtinker Lewis "Grill Master"
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage "Griddle master"
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs "Official Chef"
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> AWOL
> Cobey and Tabby
> Steve Light "From KS"
> Dave Boyt "With awesome Norwood Mill demo"
> Jonsered Raket
> Darrick
> Homelite410 and family
> Heavyfuel "Confirmed"
> Dodgegeeks "To hell with the travel budget"
> Mdavlee "Surely he'll be on vacation by then"
> Old cookie
> Stihl Sawing
> Sawnami
> Sagetown
> ATV Guns!!


Glad he is going to make it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hedgerow
> Thinkrtinker Lewis "Grill Master"
> Sunfish
> WSC, bringing big cake, lots of coffee(and other libations). chair for fire. Eggs
> Lurch
> Mo-Jim
> Oliver1655
> WKEND LUMBERJAK +2 Breakfast sausage "Griddle master"
> Lumberjackchef & malia -Farm fresh eggs "Official Chef"
> Stumpy
> Workshop +5
> freehand
> locust cutter +1
> Hinerman +2
> AWOL
> Cobey and Tabby
> Steve Light "From KS"
> Dave Boyt "With awesome Norwood Mill demo"
> Jonsered Raket
> Darrick
> Homelite410 and family
> Heavyfuel "Confirmed"
> Dodgegeeks "To hell with the travel budget"
> Mdavlee "Surely he'll be on vacation by then"
> Old cookie
> Stihl Sawing
> Sawnami
> Sagetown
> ATV Guns!!



Whats a griddle?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats a griddle?


Whatever you're cooking breakfast on..
We'll call it the griddle...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Damn puppy wouldn't stop yelping, now I can't go back to sleep. Anybody want a dog?


What type is it LOL?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I have have a line on 2 brand-new Woodstock Soapstone stoves for about $1000 less than retail, still on the crate(s) and in the plastic... Hmmm...


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Has anyone heard from Diggers Dad lately?



Pretty sure Marc's just been too busy with work. I spoke with him last week about the charity cut. He wanted to come but was on call at work and couldn't get anyone to trade the shift.


----------



## Homelite410

Will this be a brown sugar bacon powered gtg?


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> What type is it LOL?


 
A "Bully Bassett", 1/2 English Bulldog & 1/2 Bassett hound. She is long, stocky, and short. The howling/yelping/whining of the Bassett in the middle of the night is like fingernails on a chalkboard. I couldn't get rid of her, the wife/kids would disown me.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Will this be a brown sugar bacon powered gtg?


That's a Dodgegeek creation...
You should convince Sarah to bring some....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> That's a Dodgegeek creation...
> You should convince Sarah to bring some....


Mmmmmmmmmmm........bacon.......

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just rained about an 1" in 15 minutes.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just rained about an 1" in 15 minutes.


 Not a thing going on here but a little heat lighting.


----------



## workshop

Not much, weather wise, going on down here. But that doesn't mean much. I have, literally, stood at my front door, raining cats and dogs, and looked across the street (maybe 100 feet) and not a drop falling at the neighbors house.


----------



## Hedgerow

Kenneth taunts me...
Still dry as a popcorn fart here...


----------



## shorthunter

I went through 7 pages and I am tired. Can somebody tell me when/ where this GTG will be taking place?

Is there a saw build off included? Any details would be greatly appreciated


----------



## old cookie

We did get .25 the other day.North Fork isn't running Spring River just barely.Ponds are very low or dry.Did I say we need rain.


----------



## Homelite410

Nov 1 @ matt's in Carthage.


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> I went through 7 pages and I am tired. Can somebody tell me when/ where this GTG will be taking place?
> 
> Is there a saw build off included? Any details would be greatly appreciated


November 1
Carthage MO

No saw build off. Just a chain race..
84 drive links .063 or .050
Anything goes, they all run on the same saw...
There will be some saw racing also...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, still dry here, good chance of rain through monday, might put a damper on some holiday festivities. John Law will be out in force with check points for drinking and driving, boaters included. Need to go make a fresh pot, later Jim.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks! Went to an auction yesterday about 45 minutes away. had a few sprinkles there but my wife sais we had 1/2" at home.

At the auction they had a "Marklift 62 C 4x4" self propelled man lift, gas engine. Today I get to go pick it up.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning folks! Went to an auction yesterday about 45 minutes away. had a few sprinkles there but my wife sais we had 1/2" at home.
> 
> At the auction they had a "Marklift 62 C 4x4" self propelled man lift, gas engine. Today I get to go pick it up.


Bring it on down John!!!
Let's trim some trees!!!


----------



## Homelite410

I bet it's blue.[emoji23] [emoji4]


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning folks! Went to an auction yesterday about 45 minutes away. had a few sprinkles there but my wife sais we had 1/2" at home.
> 
> At the auction they had a "Marklift 62 C 4x4" self propelled man lift, gas engine. Today I get to go pick it up.



Pics...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all... We had one of the most saturating dews this morning that I've seen in awhile... I don't want to jinx us, but I hope we'll be getting an early fall.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Morning all... We had one of the most saturating dews this morning that I've seen in awhile... I don't want to jinx us, but I hope we'll be getting an early fall.


We had a heavy fog yesterday morning. Was good to see after being so hot and dry! Trying to rain a little right now...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, still dry here, good chance of rain through monday, might put a damper on some holiday festivities. John Law will be out in force with check points for drinking and driving, boaters included. Need to go make a fresh pot, later Jim.



Yup, deputy daughter is working a checkpoint tonite. She don't know where. 

A good indication is that they catche the orange traffic cones at the specified location a couple days ahead of time.


----------



## workshop

Locust Cutter said:


> Morning all... We had one of the most saturating dews this morning that I've seen in awhile... I don't want to jinx us, but I hope we'll be getting an early fall.


I can do cold weather a lot better than I can hot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool.


----------



## sunfish

Just got 2.5" of rain. Yeehaw we sure did need it!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sunfish said:


> Just got 2.5" of rain. Yeehaw we sure did need it!


Not a drop here in quite a while.


----------



## Hedgerow

Drove 1.5 miles south on our road and there were puddles... 
Nary a drop here...


----------



## Hedgerow

Did make a pile of gtg fodder today though...


----------



## Oliver1655

Mike, does blue lettering with a blue racing stripe down the side on white count?  It will be getting a paint job this winter. Hum, since "Geni" bought out Marklift I guess I could paint it blue, hum....

This is not the one I got but is a fair representation of it. 



I took the lift directly to a job about 40 minutes away from me & didn't think to take my camera. I will be going back later this week to finish taking down a a fairly good sized mulberry tree. It is next to a garage with power lines going through it on 2 sides. I am about halfway done. Having to cut a lot of the limbs in to 12-16" long pieces so I can control them as I cut them down. Only about 1/4 of the tree has a clear area below it to just let the limbs drop. Makes for slow going. I'd guess the trunk is close to 30" at chest height.

Mighty handy piece of equipment to have! Now I will have to build a heavy duty trailer to haul it with. I borrowed a friend's 20,000 pound goose neck trailer with tandem dual 10,000 lbs axles, but I think when I build I will be going with 12,000 axles & 14 ply/load range "G" tires.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, how ugly can you get? You can definitely bury a long bar in some of them!


----------



## Hedgerow

All I got is ugly....


----------



## Mo. Jim

A trader I know stopped by this afternoon, he had a old Titan similar to the last one I bought. It was missing the fuel tank, but had a like new chain on it. I give him 15 dollars and carried it to the house.


----------



## Hinerman

Me and the boys split, stacked, cleaned up the mess, and sold 1.33 cord today of some red oak. The guy saw me haul it in a month ago. Before I could get it off my trailer he said he wanted all of it. I told him it is green; he said "I don't care". I think I am going up a little on my cord prices next year. What do you guys get for a cord--picked up, not delivered?


----------



## sunfish

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, how ugly can you get? You can definitely bury a long bar in some of them!


Ugly is about all that grows out there in the hedgerows...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> A trader I know stopped by this afternoon, he had a old Titan similar to the last one I bought. It was missing the fuel tank, but had a like new chain on it. I give him 15 dollars and carried it to the house.



Cool! Now you have two of them pups no one can lift.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Me and the boys split, stacked, cleaned up the mess, and sold 1.33 cord today of some red oak. The guy saw me haul it in a month ago. Before I could get it off my trailer he said he wanted all of it. I told him it is green; he said "I don't care". I think I am going up a little on my cord prices next year. What do you guys get for a cord--picked up, not delivered?


$150 a cord picked up..


----------



## Locust Cutter

I don't do picked up as everyone I sell to is in Wichita... To them it's $200 delivered/stacked, but the price will be going up soon with gas and tire prices being what they are and the human wear and tear...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> $150 a cord picked up..



That is what I am getting too. Thinking of going up to $165 next year.



Locust Cutter said:


> To them it's $200 delivered/stacked, but the price will be going up soon with gas and tire prices being what they are _*and the human wear and tear*_...



That is what I quote for a delivered price--unstacked. I tell them I don't stack. If it was an elderly or disabled person of course i would stack it---for free. The bold/italicized part is why I am going up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> That is what I am getting too. Thinking of going up to $165 next year.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I quote for a delivered price--unstacked. I tell them I don't stack. If it was an elderly or disabled person of course i would stack it---for free. The bold/italicized part is why I am going up.


I've gotten to the point I only sell to those I know and like...
They know it's here, and get some if needed.. Otherwise, when it hits my barn, I'm hoarding it... 
I only deliver hedge to one fellow 25 miles from here who burns 14-15 cord a year in a giant boiler...
But he takes the stuff un split and 2' long, so sorta special circumstances there.. Plus I like the guy...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, went to the local consignment auction yesterday evening, no joy. I think I will go set on the porch and enjoy my coffee and the cool breeze before it warms up. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks Nice and cool here 65.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Did you see this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/301288240763?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Holy cow!


----------



## workshop

Spent yesterday afternoon working on an MS191T and an MS192T for a friend. The 192 wasn't too bad to work on but the 191 was a terror. Reminded me of a Minimac. Holy cow!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: Did you see this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/301288240763?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Holy cow!


No doubt a guy can buy a cs 400 for 250.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ECHO-CS...=100011&prg=10284&rk=7&rkt=10&sd=301288240763


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl got the homelite 360 running right. cost me a 12.00 carb kit.Know to get it on C.L.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl got the homelite 360 running right. cost me a 12.00 carb kit.Know to get it on C.L.



Fellow in Olathe I got my Mighty Mite Bantam III from has had a 360 on there for 90 USD. On for several weeks. 

I have Jim's 360 parts carcass in a box out in the garage. (Jim's offsite storage unit). Ha!


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Spent yesterday afternoon working on an MS191T and an MS192T for a friend. The 192 wasn't too bad to work on but the 191 was a terror. Reminded me of a Minimac. Holy cow!


 That I dislike working on those 019 series saws is putting it mildly, even the Stihl dealers hate them. Minimacs are a cake walk compared to those abortions. That said, most top handle saws aren't tech friendly to work on, rant's over carry on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Fellow in Olathe I got my Mighty Mite Bantam III from has had a 360 on there for 90 USD. On for several weeks.
> 
> I have Jim's 360 parts carcass in a box out in the garage. (Jim's offsite storage unit). Ha!


 I don't remember that saw, remind to pick it up, like I really need it.


----------



## workshop

I wanted to pull the muffler off to check for scoring, but it looks like you have to disassemble the saw to do that. I'd rather try and solve a Rubick's cube first.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> I wanted to pull the muffler off to check for scoring, but it looks like you have to disassemble the saw to do that. I'd rather try and solve a Rubick's cube first.


 You do have to disassemble the saw to remove the muffler, at least they rectified that with the 192. If you want some more hands on experience, I can send you a couple more to practice on.


----------



## workshop

I would take them in order to learn them better. These 2 were brought to me to check out and service them. They were given to my friend in order to get started on a plan she has and they actually run. I wound up taking them apart only enough to clean years of gunk buildup out of them.  I'll probably put new plugs in them and prepare them for long term storage and give them back. For the purpose they are to be used for I would rather her have small rear handle saws rather than top handle ones. While top handle saws have their place, I just think rear handle saws are easier to use.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I don't remember that saw, remind to pick it up, like I really need it.



It's not going anywhere and takes up minimal space. Besides somewhere down the road I may need something to do, like, fix the fuel tank, carb. boot and find a carb. for it etc..


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> It's not going anywhere and takes up minimal space. Besides somewhere down the road I may need something to do, like, fix the fuel tank, carb. boot and find a carb. for it etc..


 If you get that hard up for a project, I have a lot of better saws to work on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yee ha, my 440 was the fastest saw in the woods today.







Edit: Ok fine it was the only saw in the woods. LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Did make a pile of gtg fodder today though...
> View attachment 365851



So Matt, how bad is that truck on fuel? I've been thinking about something like it (dump) but can't decide if a diesel is worth the $$$ or not.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> So Matt, how bad is that truck on fuel? I've been thinking about something like it (dump) but can't decide if a diesel is worth the $$$ or not.


If I'm driving it, 10-11..
Going fast? 
Less...
I never minded gassers..


----------



## Hedgerow

Been sorta busy today...
Why do I pick the hottest days to do this crap?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Raining


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 365975
> Been sorta busy today...
> Why do I pick the hottest days to do this crap?



Probably for the same reason I do....you don't have a choice. My time is limited. I work 45-50 hrs per week, have 3 kids in 3 different sports, church responsibilities, family responsibilities, home responsibilities, 6 brothers with a plethora of nieces and nephews, etc. So when I have free time I HAVE to process firewood no matter if it is 100° or 0°.

I did take a 4 hr nap today!!!! It is nice to rest every so often. Haven't decided if I am going to split tomorrow or not. I want/need to but don't want all my extra time with the boys to be all about splitting and stacking firewood. Getting paid $200 yesterday did put a smile on their face though. The jury is still out on whether they think it is worth it or not. Young ones have no concept of money. Hopefully, they will appreciate it someday.


----------



## Hinerman

Anybody out there dove hunting tomorrow? Sept. 1 is opening day in OK. I'm not, they sure are good eating though.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Anybody out there dove hunting tomorrow? Sept. 1 is opening day in OK. I'm not, they sure are good eating though.


The boys will be after em tomorrow...
They not too great...


----------



## Hedgerow

Dark meat...
But....
Fried up and make like a giblet gravy with em and they not bad...
Need about 20 of em for a meal...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Dark meat...
> But....
> Fried up and make like a giblet gravy with em and they not bad...
> Need about *20 of em for a meal*...



And, about 200 rounds of 12 ga to collects 'em in my experience. Darty critters.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Raining



Frogs and toads have gathered on the porch wantin' to come in. 

102 river is out by Rosendale as usual, road closed. But, spit in the right spot in n.w. Missouri and the 102 floods there.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, on my first cup of coffee and contemplating on the worlds problems and stuff. On my second cup and have decided this is above my pay grade.  Have a good one, later Jim.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all rained most of the night here Got a strong inch.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hope some is coming this way...
We got a teaser bout 4:00 this morning... Beans will live another few days... Ready for round 2!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Got a small shower this morning, now another small one.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hinerman said:


> Probably for the same reason I do....you don't have a choice. My time is limited. I work 45-50 hrs per week, have 3 kids in 3 different sports, church responsibilities, family responsibilities, home responsibilities, 6 brothers with a plethora of nieces and nephews, etc. So when I have free time I HAVE to process firewood no matter if it is 100° or 0°.
> 
> I did take a 4 hr nap today!!!! It is nice to rest every so often. Haven't decided if I am going to split tomorrow or not. I want/need to but don't want all my extra time with the boys to be all about splitting and stacking firewood. Getting paid $200 yesterday did put a smile on their face though. The jury is still out on whether they think it is worth it or not. Young ones have no concept of money. Hopefully, they will appreciate it someday.


+1 I'm in the same boat both time-wise and about not wanting to waste all of the time I could be enjoying my children's lives cutting wood. I love running saws, but they'll only be kids once and it's going all too fast...



Hinerman said:


> Anybody out there dove hunting tomorrow? Sept. 1 is opening day in OK. I'm not, they sure are good eating though.


I will be later this afternoon. They've been flying around the house and I aim to take a few down...

Got about 8/10 of an inch here last night according to the Boss and the rain gauge... No puddles though.


----------



## sunfish

We got a good rain this morning, haven't looked at the gauge yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Found this on evilbay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/201160304808?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Figured you might be interested.


----------



## sunfish

Was goin to do some tractor work on the drive this morning, but it's still raining. Washed out pretty bad Saturday, 3/4 mile uphill. No worries, let it rain!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Great new thread.
in Sawhawgn back 40 "what do you remember".


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Great new thread.
> in Sawhawgn back 40 "what do you remember".


Yeah.. That's a pretty goodun..


----------



## cobey

Hey all. Been a few days..... Friday took out a goofy leaning cherry tree and a few others cleaned up a yard and stacked the wood for a cousin in th process had a stick go under my glasses and shield and poke my right eye ..... Been a rough weekend got to go to a specialist tomorrow hope he can fix it have to look at the computer with one eye and sunglasses.


----------



## workshop

I'll be praying for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Hey all. Been a few days..... Friday took out a goofy leaning cherry tree and a few others cleaned up a yard and stacked the wood for a cousin in th process had a stick go under my glasses and shield and poke my right eye ..... Been a rough weekend got to go to a specialist tomorrow hope he can fix it have to look at the computer with one eye and sunglasses.



OUCH!
Looking forward to a good report from the specialist. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> OUCH!
> Looking forward to a good report from the specialist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I hope, but it's the same eye that got wire in it 3 years ago


----------



## cobey

I got to heal up! Not too long until some Gtg goodness in ft Scott, and at Matt's even though I can't go, got to mention wiggs gtg too. I finally think I'm getting in the gtg groove. All about FUN not if you win races or not .... or if you race or just saw up wood...... or just sit and visit with good people all fun


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> November 1
> Carthage MO
> 
> No saw build off. Just a chain race..
> 84 drive links .063 or .050
> Anything goes, they all run on the same saw...
> There will be some saw racing also...


And a few chainsaw carvings.....,..

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Dark meat...
> But....
> Fried up and make like a giblet gravy with em and they not bad...
> Need about 20 of em for a meal...


Breasts only, marinated and grilled over hardwood. That's good eating!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dang Colby hope the specialist can get you fixed up.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Hey all. Been a few days..... Friday took out a goofy leaning cherry tree and a few others cleaned up a yard and stacked the wood for a cousin in th process had a stick go under my glasses and shield and poke my right eye ..... Been a rough weekend got to go to a specialist tomorrow hope he can fix it have to look at the computer with one eye and sunglasses.


That ain't good bro'...


----------



## cobey

Oh I just realized it's my shooting eye too


----------



## Hedgerow

Pecan tree...
Just finished hauling back the last load.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Lightning and thunder in joplin.


----------



## cobey

Here too !


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Oh I just realized it's my shooting eye too




That's not good.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Cobey hope everything works out for you. If that happened to me I would looking for a white cane and a seeing eye dog. I only have the one good eye, I have had the bad one blacked a couple of times,but that's another story.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Breasts only, marinated and grilled over hardwood. That's good eating!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


I've had them split open with a strip of jalapeño in them, wrapped in a piece of bacon and grilled.. It was good, but I always wondered if ya needed the foul...


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, looks like your are getting a lot of use out of your "dump" truck! Glad you have a way to load it.

Cobey, your are in my prayers!

Had just under an inch of rain during the night. It stopped around 8 am so I was able to finish taking down the mulberry. What a blessing the manlift is! Got the tree down and lift loaded just before 5pm & started home when the rain poured down!!! When you have over 25,000 lbs behind your truck, & it's pouring down rain, you don't drive very fast. Made for a long drive. About a mile from my place the road became fairly dry. The 5pm rain had barely hit us. Was able to unload the lift then headed back to pick up my tractor & the main trunk. When I got there it was a swamp! Fortunately the trunk was close to the driveway & was able to get it with the tractor. Will be going back tomorrow with trailer & splitter to finish cleaning up.

Pray everyone has a great rest tonight!


----------



## 67L36Driver

A guy carried off my junk parts yesterday evening. And, made a fellow saw-a-holic contact to boot. Has an auto repair shop in Mound City. Good excuse for a visit and go fishin' at Big Lake.


----------



## old cookie

Cobey we will be praying for you,shooting eye makes it even worse. Bacon raped jalapenos are very good water chestnuts raped with bacon bacon raped in bacon.BACON BACON I like bacon.


----------



## pdqdl

I didn't think bacon was prone to acting that way. Poor jalapenos and water chestnuts


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> Hey all. Been a few days..... Friday took out a goofy leaning cherry tree and a few others cleaned up a yard and stacked the wood for a cousin in th process had a stick go under my glasses and shield and poke my right eye ..... Been a rough weekend got to go to a specialist tomorrow hope he can fix it have to look at the computer with one eye and sunglasses.



Good Lord! I hope you can get it fixed... I detest computers (even though I'm on them all of the time) but if it affected my ability to saw, shoot, fly or drive, that's a horse of a different color. I'll be praying for you!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all I think it rained all night in Joplin Matt this should help.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Started raining here on my way to work. Cobey, hope your eye heals up 100%.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning all I think it rained all night in Joplin Matt this should help.


2 full inches...
Went out to check the beans and I think I heard a faint applause...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Cobey, hope the eye doctor says you will be fine very soon.
No matter how careful a fellow is, accidents can happen
fast.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cobey best wishes to you. Let us know when you find out.

Looks like a few of us getting some rain.


----------



## cobey

Morning all......... right eye is kinda blurry but see some today, doc at 9:30 thank you for prayers


----------



## sunfish

Hope the eye gets well quick, Cobey! I ran a stick into my eye last year while on a tractor, painful and bloody, but no permanent damage.

Good rains here!


----------



## sam-tip

Please take the rain from us up here. We had 12 inches in August. Hoping my firewood will dry out before winter.


----------



## cobey

Got back from the Dr. My eye will probably be as good as before. I got an infection but he said I cleaned my eye out good after I poked it. The spot is healing. The only bad part is that it can reopen. Thanks again for the prayers


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Got back from the Dr. My eye will probably be as good as before. I got an infection but he said I cleaned my eye out good after I poked it. The spot is healing. The only bad part is that it can reopen. Thanks again for the prayers


 
That's great Cobey.


----------



## workshop

That's good, buddy. I worry when close friends get hurt. I was really worried about you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Cobey's new cutting attire...
Mandatory equipment...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 366222
> 
> Cobey's new cutting attire...
> Mandatory equipment...


 
I need a half-dozen pair of those. I was splitting and stacking Saturday with my boys. Sam had a friend (Maverick) meet us at our wood lot to spend the night. The boys were stacking and Maverick got a piece of wood chip/dust in his eye. You know how irritating that can be and you rub and rub your eye, which only makes it worse, but how do you not rub it. He ended up having to go to the ER later that night and didn't spend the night. I felt bad about it. However, all was well and he came back over the next day and spent the night on Sunday. I stacked wood by myself on Monday.


----------



## cobey

Gonna use my shield and glasses for sure usually protects good


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I need a half-dozen pair of those. I was splitting and stacking Saturday with my boys. Sam had a friend (Maverick) meet us at our wood lot to spend the night. The boys were stacking and Maverick got a piece of wood chip/dust in his eye. You know how irritating that can be and you rub and rub your eye, which only makes it worse, but how do you not rub it. He ended up having to go to the ER later that night and didn't spend the night. I felt bad about it. However, all was well and he came back over the next day and spent the night on Sunday. I stacked wood by myself on Monday.


Got to hate it when a kid gets something in their eye, glad he was ok


----------



## lumberjackchef

Glad to hear you are going to make a full recovery. I am very familiar with saw chips in the eyes happens to me about every other day! No matter how good of goggles/ safety glasses it will still happen. We make a lot more dust than chips when carving and it is a little more of a pain to get out. Its more like sandpaper to the eye. I have been to the eye doctor about 3 or 4 times in the past couple of years of carving. It almost always happens when you are trying to clean yourself off and take the glasses off. The wind blows and there it is! Once I had a piece of .090 trimmer line fly up under my glasses, I was able to get my lid closed before it hit. Problem was it just went right through. It just stuck in there and I had to grab it and pull it out. Now that was a nasty feeling. Healed up with no problem though.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 366222
> 
> Cobey's new cutting attire...
> Mandatory equipment...



Them are stylish........................... Come in perscription lens?

I finally got started on getting the Homelite 2000 back together. Need to order 2 1/4" bore rings from 'The Greek'.


----------



## old cookie

I worked as a welder for 40 some years.Lots of stuff in my eyes and other people to. This guy was wire brushing channel for me with a 4 inch cup brush.I said here are some goggles , he said I don't need them I will make the rust go away fro me.I said ok up to you. A few minutes later he came over to me said ,would you pull that wire out.Less than an inch from his eye.I pulled it out, he said can I use your goggles,I said you don't need goggles ,just blow the rust away from you and laughed.Gave him my goggles and a little talk about how valuable your eyes are.He wore goggles after that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning everyone


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> morning everyone


Zzzzzzzz
Mornin!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Know how you feel .


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all! I sure do believe there is a devil, and the son of a b-&ch is in the form of gout......... 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, getting a nice little shower right now, supposed to be 88 and sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all! I sure do believe there is a devil, and the son of a b-&ch is in the form of gout.........
> 
> Have a good day all!


Bad chit! I had it in the joint of my large toe and in the middle of my foot & ankle.

It's not the devil, it's too high uric acid level. Exercise and diet is what it's about.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Bad chit! I had it in the joint of my large toe and in the middle of my foot & ankle.
> 
> It not the devil, it's too high uric acid level. Exercise and diet is what it's about.


Uh Oh....
Don said the "E" word!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Uh Oh....
> Don said the "E" word!!!!


LOL but that D word is just as bad, going without a whole cake or whole batch of no-bakes is just not happening.


----------



## workshop




----------



## sunfish

Randy (Mastermind) sent my newish 346xp out yesterday, I should have it later this week.

Sure be interesting comparing it to my other two 'self-modded' ones!


----------



## workshop

My youngest son is the best!!! 
He surprises me occasionally with tools from one of the tool trucks, SnapOn and Mac. 
Today he brought me this. A 10 piece micro pliers set with tool bag AND coffee cup.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Wierd little saw I was tellin' you about. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161411508816?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Olsen Rice/Orline I suppose.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Randy (Mastermind) sent my newish 346xp out yesterday, I should have it later this week.
> 
> Sure be interesting comparing it to my other two 'self-modded' ones!


Yes..
Yes it will...
Randy has a good recipe for those...
It's all about the recipe...
Wait till you run this creamsickle I got here...
You'll agree...
Or not, and we'll debate it around the camp fire...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth and Jim. Today's forcast is for stinky hot and humid.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, Carl has already given our weather report for the day so I can skip that. Carl the engine on that little saw is 0 and R for sure, but the saw case is a new one to me. I have several of the little O and R gear drives, two are rebadged Ford. 1.3 cube, 3.6 to 1 gear reduction, I will try and get one running for Hedgefest II.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas 

And stuff!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Yes..
> Yes it will...
> Randy has a good recipe for those...
> It's all about the recipe...
> Wait till you run this creamsickle I got here...
> You'll agree...
> Or not, and we'll debate it around the camp fire...


I'll add the 064 is bad ass before and after the mod.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yes..
> Yes it will...
> Randy has a good recipe for those...
> It's all about the recipe...
> Wait till you run this creamsickle I got here...
> You'll agree...
> Or not, and we'll debate it around the camp fire...


Will do and lookin forward to it!


----------



## thinkrtinker

mmmmmmm....
camp fire and B S

does it get any better???


----------



## Freehand

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all! I sure do believe there is a devil, and the son of a b-&ch is in the form of gout.........
> 
> Have a good day all!


I've heard good things about black cherry juice helping that gout. And cutting out the beer and red meat.

Hey Matt, you think I could buy a bois d' ark log from you at the gig? I have several projects that call for a 16"-24" six feet long and purdy straight. Pay ya in top nickel or liquor, choice.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> I've heard good things about black cherry juice helping that gout. And cutting out the beer and red meat.
> 
> Hey Matt, you think I could buy a bois d' ark log from you at the gig? I have several projects that call for a 16"-24" six feet long and purdy straight. Pay ya in top nickel or liquor, choice.


Sure... Come up Friday a bit early, and we'll go find something...
Straight being subjective????


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> mmmmmmm....
> camp fire and B S
> 
> does it get any better???



Not that I know of Lewis...


----------



## Hedgerow

Added more loads to the fodder pile.. 
Pecan this time..




This weekend, I'll be hunting a couple of those thorny assed Honey Locust logs...


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. Just get through this stinkin hot spell and it will finally start cooling back down.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody. Just get through this stinkin hot spell and it will finally start cooling back down.


Last few day were nice! But Hot again today though!


----------



## Freehand

Hedgerow said:


> .
> Straight being subjective????


Absolutely. Thanks boss.


----------



## Hedgerow

Freehand said:


> Absolutely. Thanks boss.


No sweat...
See you Oct 31...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning everyone, Carl has already given our weather report for the day so I can skip that. Carl the engine on that little saw is 0 and R for sure, but the saw case is a new one to me. I have several of the little O and R gear drives, two are rebadged Ford. 1.3 cube, 3.6 to 1 gear reduction, *I will try and get one running for Hedgefest II*.



O.M.G.................... 1.3 cu.in.........................

I bet geared that low it would even cut 8". LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> Last few day were nice! But Hot again today though!


Which is why I was thankful to be on leave and working inside on a laundry rm remodel - 3/4 bath addition today. I have cussed this house and the previous add-on builders immensely in the process, BUT when we're done it will be nice, level AND square... I'll try to post up some pics later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks.


----------



## cobey

hey all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows the eye?


----------



## Homelite410

Enjoyed the neighbors horses tonight.






Then she fell asleep watching football!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows the eye?


 pretty good  worked the last two days trying to keep my eye clean


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Enjoyed the neighbors horses tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she fell asleep watching football!


That's awesome! I've got a picture like that with my Daughter all sprawled out in a chair, in front of the wood stove after a day of horse riding and sledding in the snow... It was something else.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hey y'all. All time keeping up with y'all but don't have nothin to post. Just didn't want yas to think I didn't love ya no more. Glad to hear yer eye is healed cobey. Good to hear the rest of yas are getting along ok


----------



## cobey

getting more sight back..... the first day trying to drive with sun glasses and not my regular glasses.....sketchy at best 
my CNC router has been behaving for a couple days and they got me a helper too


----------



## cobey

btw... my boss put vacation time in for tuesday so i didnt loose my holiday pay  thanks guys for caring


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm glad your eye is doing better. I've never been more humbled/mentally affected than when I flash blinded myself with a 220 crackerbox trying to weld up a truck exhaust... I couldn't get my head where it needed to be w/the mask on and it should have been short duration. It wasn't and I paid the price. I couldn't see for about a day (with my eyes on fire) and my wife had to help me around the apartment (before we had our babies). That was a bit scary and very sobering... I haven't done stupid thing like that since.

Speaking of stupid, it doesn't look like my Packers are going to get it done today. Seattle is too dang fast an the packers are making too many dumb mistakes...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the bottom end together on the Homie 2000. This thing is a real mutt what with all the screw ups perpetrated upon him. Rings are a week away. so we can get the rest together and do paint. Black over red with red highlited AF cover maybe like the XL-800.

Not going to be able to replace the compression release as someone discarded the works and pluged the hole with a cap screw. 'D' handle time.


----------



## Hinerman

Wake up fellow saw addicts. Have a good day. TGIF


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, 90's yesterday, 70's today and a chance of rain.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Every one.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning all. Knocking down coffee and cereal right now so I can drive to the base and do traction for my back... Fun. Take care and don't get too' hot!


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, 90's yesterday, 70's today and a chance of rain.


Morning all... 90s' here today, 70s' tomorrow. Bring the rain!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We have really had a pretty mild summer as far as heat is concerned.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We have really had a pretty mild summer as far as heat is concerned.


Yep, just a couple rough spells in August.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We have really had a pretty mild summer as far as heat is concerned.


 Ya got that load of wood hauled to the house yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not yet had to watch my grand daughter for a few hours this morning. If the creepy crawlies weren't so bad I would take to do that. little bastxxds.


----------



## Homelite410

Mid morning fellas!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Mike, Jim, Carl, Kenneth, Thomas, et al...
Off to Ava this morning...
BBL..


----------



## Homelite410

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/262491/
New Husqvarna hand tools

Y'all see the new maul?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, it looks like I may have to miss Hedgevember (this is about to PI$$ me off) as I just found out that I have to go to NCOA in TN from 14 OCT-20 NOV... BUT, this will satisfy my last req't to be eligible for E-7 (outside of the slot to hire into)... That represents a hell of a raise and capital for a S.S.-S.E. and a dump trailer... We'll see.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin Mike, Jim, Carl, Kenneth, Thomas, et al...
> Off to Ava this morning...
> BBL..




opcorn:


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/262491/
> New Husqvarna hand tools
> 
> Y'all see the new maul?


 
Not sure I would call it a maul. I like the looks of it though. I wonder about the quality of the steel. At that price, the steel better be good or Fiskars will win the battle because of cheaper price and lifetime warranty.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> opcorn:


 
that is my favorite emoticon,,,,,,,,,non-vulgar emoticon.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> that is my favorite emoticon,,,,,,,,,non-vulgar emoticon.




opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



When and where is the next charity cut? opcorn:


----------



## Locust Cutter

If I can get access to a particular lot of trees, I'm thinking about doing one here as I know of 4-5 disabled 'Nam/Korea vets in my are who still heat with wood. I normally sell them some if I can afford to and have the stock (they don't pay half the price of the Wichita clientele). Honestly If I can get access to a site and could organize a cut, I'd do it for free simply as a thank-you to those who came before me and were treated pretty badly for it. Hell one of the guys can't walk 50yds without being winded and needing to take a rest for a couple of minutes...


----------



## Locust Cutter

On a happier note - I did find out that the 9010 is on the bench at Randy's getting more bananas installed as we speak!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not yet had to watch my grand daughter for a few hours this morning. If the creepy crawlies weren't so bad I would take to do that. little bastxxds.


 ticks I hate ticks!!!!!!


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> When and where is the next charity cut? opcorn:



Working on it.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> On a happier note - I did find out that the 9010 is on the bench at Randy's getting more bananas installed as we speak!


 sweet!!! I need more poop out of one of mine..... for a work saw only for pulling a bigger bar


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> opcorn:


Funeral was a good one...
I may move to Douglas Co...
It's incredibly rural...


----------



## Mo. Jim

A early good morning everyone, well early for me, have a good one.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Folks!

Thomas, here are some photos of the lift:




It has a 68 hp Wisconsin gas engine & is set up to run on propane. Well if i had the propane bottles it could. 



Has a 51' 4" reach out from the turret horizontally.



Looking down, the platform floor is 62' in the air with the lift at a 75° angle.



A couple of aerial shots.



For perspective, the roof on the left is about 26' tall & the roof in the middle is 20' tall. That is mulberry on the trailer, the "other" yellow wood for heating.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning chainsaw freaks! Nice lift john, its a beautiful 50° here in the heartland and not a cloud to be found! Y'all have a good day!


----------



## 67L36Driver

On the hunt for some 5mm plug wire for the Homie 2000. Why didn't they use 7mm like everyone else? !!! Pot likers!

Maybe off a weed wacker.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning Folks!
> 
> Thomas, here are some photos of the lift:
> View attachment 366974
> 
> View attachment 366975
> 
> It has a 68 hp Wisconsin gas engine & is set up to run on propane. Well if i had the propane bottles it could.
> 
> View attachment 366976
> 
> Has a 51' 4" reach out from the turret horizontally.
> 
> View attachment 366977
> 
> Looking down, the platform floor is 62' in the air with the lift at a 75° angle.
> 
> View attachment 366978
> 
> A couple of aerial shots.
> 
> View attachment 366979
> 
> For perspective, the roof on the left is about 26' tall & the roof in the middle is 20' tall. That is mulberry on the trailer, the "other" yellow wood for heating.



We had one at the wire rope plant in Joetown. Was a Snorkle brand IIRC. Was very handy for our service dept. to do electrical, plumbing and overhead crane work.


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning Folks!
> 
> Thomas, here are some photos of the lift:



I need to move to MO so I can borrow your lift and Matt's truck....and Matt can borrow my saws


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I need to move to MO so I can borrow your lift and Matt's truck....and Matt can borrow my saws


Ha!!!!
On that note...
Just got the 7900 mutt back from Mike..
That thing has some serious anger issues... 
5 cube play saw...


----------



## cobey

Going to a poopy wedding today. ................ yay.  it was 106 in my little shed yesterday I got half a chain sharpened .... too hot in there need a little fan in it


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Ha!!!!
> On that note...
> Just got the 7900 mutt back from Mike..
> That thing has some serious anger issues...
> 5 cube play saw...



How does it compare to your 372's generally anti-social behavior?


----------



## workshop

Going to go check out another Charity Cut site tomorrow, late morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> How does it compare to your 372's generally anti-social behavior?


It's faster than the Dolkita, but not sure beyond that... More testing needs done, but I got no opportunity to really do it right... Hopefully by sometime next week...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Been raining 015L's here.

Albert picked his up. It needed the muffler reattached and I sharpened the chain. He has turned the edge of the bar blue from leanin' on it. 

And, John dropped his off. Pull rope hangin' out, recoil cover screws MIA and filthy as sin. Hasn't run in two years. It's cleaned up and pops on a prime. Trying to avoid messin' with the carb. or replacing the fuel line.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Ha!!!!
> On that note...
> Just got the 7900 mutt back from Mike..
> That thing has some serious anger issues...
> 5 cube play saw...



I need to try one; I never hear anyone bad mouthing Dolkita. There is a 5100 in the trading post i wouldn't mind having.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got John's 015L running at 11 last nite. Violated my noise curfew a bit and Blondie voiced her disapproval. The kill switch not working didn't help the situation. Carried him to the front yard as there are no neighbors on that side of the house. 

Now it's 5 am and had my coffee and cigs. so back to bed. Geezer bladder wakes us up after four hours of sleep.

Come on 8 am so we can run the pee-pee out of this pup.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> I need to try one; I never hear anyone bad mouthing Dolkita. There is a 5100 in the trading post i wouldn't mind having.


I had a 5100 loved it until I met my 350 known as squeak.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Ha!!!!
> On that note...
> Just got the 7900 mutt back from Mike..
> That thing has some serious anger issues...
> 5 cube play saw...


Just a play saw No worky.



Homelite410 said:


> I had a 5100 loved it until I met my 350 known as squeak.



Mike that's like comparing A chevy 305 to a 327. Just saying


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Jim ,Carl, John's ,Matt, Steve's ,Coby, Eric, Mike, Chad, Brian.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning Jim ,Carl, John's ,Matt, Steve's ,Coby, Eric, Mike, Chad, Brian.


 Good morning Kenneth and to the rest of you fine gents and a fine morning it is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

John's 015L runs but like a turd. Getting in to the carb. and maybe the points. Lacks snap as being too rich or late timing.

Jim: You have a spur drum for one? 3/8 LP x 6. You can make a sale.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> John's 015L runs but like a turd. Getting in to the carb. and maybe the points. Lacks snap as being too rich or late timing.
> 
> Jim: You have a spur drum for one? 3/8 LP x 6. You can make a sale.


 I should have one Carl, might have to do some digging. Try setting the carb at 1/4 turn out as initial settings. Give me a call.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I should have one Carl, might have to do some digging. Try setting the carb at 1/4 turn out as initial settings. Give me a call.



1/4 turn? Yikes! 

Call later this evening I hope.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just a play saw No worky.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike that's like comparing A chevy 305 to a 327. Just saying


Actually, yes workie... 

Even has a better carb now...


----------



## sunfish




----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


>


 


i got a 2159 that needs to go there!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fellow coming by at 8am to look at the Fisher-Price saw (Homie XL-800). Almost hate to turn loose of him.

But, Blondie was out counting saws in the garage and found 44 of them nasty rascals.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Fellow coming by at 8am to look at the Fisher-Price saw (Homie XL-800). Almost hate to turn loose of him.
> 
> But, Blondie was out counting saws in the garage and found 44 of them nasty rascals.



Thats It opcorn_Oopcorn:


----------



## Homelite410

Xl-800! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji106]


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> i got a 2159 that needs to go there!


Randy did this one right! It's a nasty bugger!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I can't wait to see how my 9010 runs... I know the potential it has and hope it ends up being the snarling Peterbilt that makes Hedge trees cry when it comes out of the truck!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> i got a 2159 that needs to go there!


The 261 may eventually go to see him as well. I love the bigger saws, but that 261 puts A LOT of wood on the trailer. I think the muffler that Randy's doing for the 562 should wake it up a fair bit too.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> The 261 may eventually go to see him as well. I love the bigger saws, but that 261 puts A LOT of wood on the trailer. I think the muffler that Randy's doing for the 562 should wake it up a fair bit too.


 
562's completely woop up on older stock 60cc saws
speed wise (cant racing) and probably faster in everything else too........


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> 562's completely woop up on older stock 60cc saws
> speed wise (cant racing) and probably faster in everything else too........


Yes...
Yes they do...


----------



## Hedgerow

Used the 562 to fetch some locust chubs... Today... 24" bar and no trouble at all...


----------



## cobey

the 2159 with a 24" and full skip works.... thats all it does not a hotrod.. but will turn fair rpm's


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have three PL/SL-55 Remingtons at 82cc and can't justify keeping a Homelite that is 2 1/2# heavier.

The oiler do work better on the Homie however.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas


----------



## Hinerman

Morning. Man am I tired. I didn't sleep to well last night. Gonna be a long day. Picking up a load of oak today after work.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> The 261 may eventually go to see him as well. I love the bigger saws, but that 261 puts A LOT of wood on the trailer. I think the muffler that Randy's doing for the 562 should wake it up a fair bit too.


The 562xp does just fine in stock form, but a muff mod does add a little spice!


----------



## Homelite410

Here is my 2260 muffler


----------



## Locust Cutter

When I shipped Randy the 9010, I threw the 562 muffler in the box as well for a breathing treatment... I could have done a red-neck job on it, but as sexy as that saw is, I didn't want to bugger it up with a home-made back-pressure relief job...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Here is my 2260 muffler


That's basically what I wanted to do, but I wasn't dure if the internal baffles needed to come out. If so, I don't have the tools to do it w/o hacking it to pieces and making it look fubared... I realize that a pretty saw doesn't cut any better than an ugly one, but like Ali, "it's so pretty"... LOL


----------



## sunfish

I sold a modded 562 muffler here in the traddin post a couple weeks ago. Mine didn't look quite as nice as the one above...


----------



## Hedgerow

The black widow has a modified muffler....
Deafening thing it is....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> The black widow has a modified muffler....
> Deafening thing it is....View attachment 367460


Is that a Kentukee or Tennessee Muf Mod?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that a Kentukee or Tennessee Muf Mod?


Tennessee Edition!!!
You can hear it 4 ridges over...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will bet that looks LOUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sold the Fisher-Price saw and:

I just last week installed a new pickup hose and filter from Ebay seller Ilrdbrn. http://www.ebay.com/itm/140900045538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Client who bought the saw called up complained it died and wouldn't run on its side. Later found the fuel hose had split on the filter end.

Fuel line must be really old or cheap chit.

So, lets be careful out there.

Texted me this Picture:


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, I'm scheduling the next Charity Cut for October 4th and it will be at the same place as the last one. Only a lot cooler in temperature.  If anybody wants to come, that was not at the last one, let me know and I will PM directions.
Thanks for all the help you guys give.  
Steve


Workshop + family
Diggers_dad


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wassup Jim!

(Jim don't 'do' text so this is the next best thing.)


----------



## old cookie

Hedge were you running the black widow this evening. I bet you can hear it 4 ridges over.Maybe 10 or so miles of flat land.I heard a rip roaring saw running in the far east from our place.


----------



## cobey

Started making a custom cup cake stand for a wedding this weekend. Two slabs cherry with tree forks between them ..........


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Pix or no happen


----------



## cobey

No pics work on this turd puter. When I get it done I'll get some pics sent out and see if one gets here. Hope to get better technology soon


----------



## Locust Cutter

Late evening/early morning everyone! I spent almost all of yesterday in bed kicking this sinus cold that's going around (friggin nasty). Now I feel much better except for the being awake at 0400 part due to having slept almost all day yesterday... Today will be a LONG day with lots of coffee. Thankfully I'm on vacation and can take it at my own pace. I may go split about 3/4 of a cord of mixed hard wood for a neighbor. He offered me a bit of $$$ to do it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, up early, going out to my buddy's farm this morning and cut some hedge.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Started making a custom cup cake stand for a wedding this weekend. Two slabs cherry with tree forks between them ..........



Text 'em to me and I'll post for you.



Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, up early, going out to my buddy's farm this morning and cut some hedge.



Where is this farm Jim? Be careful, going up near 90 today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim, Bryan, Carl and everyone that is still Counting saws.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hah! Saw count went down yesterday with the sale of the Homie 800 but we are working on a deal for a Large Wards.

The (former) Fisher-Price saw now lives 40 mi. south of KC. Making 24" dia. x 4" thick ceder cookies to make into little tables is the fellow's intent. Good luck with that as it will crack into pie sections I think.


----------



## Redhorse

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning gents, up early, going out to my buddy's farm this morning and cut some hedge.



How sappy is hedge this time of year? I know when I have cut it in early winter it has oozed a thick white sap that is very sticky and makes a mess of everything. Have been afraid of trying to cut hedge in early fall for the mess it might create. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Hedge were you running the black widow this evening. I bet you can hear it 4 ridges over.Maybe 10 or so miles of flat land.I heard a rip roaring saw running in the far east from our place.


Actually, yes!!
Ran a tank through it in the log pile!!
Right after I loaded some special milling fodder on Dave Boyt's trailer...


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> How sappy is hedge this time of year? I know when I have cut it in early winter it has oozed a thick white sap that is very sticky and makes a mess of everything. Have been afraid of trying to cut hedge in early fall for the mess it might create.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not bad this time of year...
At it's worst early spring before sprouting leaves...


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> How sappy is hedge this time of year? I know when I have cut it in early winter it has oozed a thick white sap that is very sticky and makes a mess of everything. Have been afraid of trying to cut hedge in early fall for the mess it might create.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where you located Redhorse?


----------



## Redhorse

East of Neosho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt stopped in last night and got some special chunks for his Norwood mill. Pecan and Honey Locust..
The honey Locust was the giant tripple heart one on the right... Heavy bugger!!





Redhorse said:


> East of Neosho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool...
There's going to be a GTG here near Carthage Nov 1
Just keep checking up on this thread..


----------



## 67L36Driver

That trailer reminds me of the small Toyota pickup I was behind at a stop light the other day. No bed, just a *large log straped to the truck's frame*. There for traction I surmise.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

#sickasadog


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> #sickasadog


Well that ain't good...


----------



## workshop

Work Saw Collector said:


> #sickasadog


Need to stay away from those dogs.


----------



## workshop

Redhorse said:


> East of Neosho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Got a Charity Cut coming up on October 4th, if you're interested.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, I'm scheduling the next Charity Cut for October 4th and it will be at the same place as the last one. Only a lot cooler in temperature.  If anybody wants to come, that was not at the last one, let me know and I will PM directions.
> Thanks for all the help you guys give.
> Steve
> 
> 
> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad


 
Is there going to be more wood or just what we left on the ground? There wasn't a whole lot left IIRC. My memory may be failing me though.


----------



## Hedgerow

We left quite a bit in the piles north of where you were. Need something to drag those logs out to the open..
I need an excavator with the thumb attachment!!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> We left quite a bit in the piles north of where you were. Need something to drag those logs out to the open..
> I need an excavator with the thumb attachment!!


 
I think I got so hot I couldn't see that far,,,,especially without my prescription glasses. Blind person + safety glasses covered in sweat and sawdust + 100° heat = hallucination. I am going no matter what or how much. I remember leaving and being disappointed we didn't get it all knocked out, but cutting out early was a good call.

+ 1 on the excavator and a lot more equipment.


----------



## Hedgerow

Suppose Steve could get one donated to use from a rental place?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> We left quite a bit in the piles north of where you were. Need something to drag those logs out to the open..
> I need an excavator with the thumb attachment!!



II still want either a track-steer with a grapple bucket (and a few other attachments) or a decent sized excavator with a thumb. Either would be a God-send for brush piles (especially thorny locust) but the skid-steer (or 35-75hp tractor) would also be handy to load logs on the trailer. I think either a skid-steer or a Mahindra. If I'm giong to buy an Indian tractor, I'd rather do it without the pretense of highly expensive Green paint...


----------



## Hedgerow

I dig those thumbs..


----------



## Redhorse

Hedgerow said:


> Cool...
> There's going to be a GTG here near Carthage Nov 1
> Just keep checking up on this thread..



I work November 1, IIRC that is my first night back, will see how things progress I might be able to swing by Friday if there are people already in for the weekend. 



workshop said:


> Got a Charity Cut coming up on October 4th, if you're interested.



I get off work at 5am on the 4th, how late in the day do you guys normally work on these? I do want to try and make one of your charity cuts



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> I work November 1, IIRC that is my first night back, will see how things progress I might be able to swing by Friday if there are people already in for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I get off work at 5am on the 4th, how late in the day do you guys normally work on these? I do want to try and make one of your charity cuts
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There will be, no doubt...


----------



## Hinerman

Redhorse said:


> I get off work at 5am on the 4th, how late in the day do you guys normally work on these? I do want to try and make one of your charity cuts
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
We normally cut from 7-8am to 4-4:30pm. some arrive later and some leave earlier


----------



## Mo. Jim

Got home awhile ago, with a nice load of hedge, now I need to cut my splitter out of those ten foot horse weeds. No problem with sap with this load.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> #sickasadog


Feeling any better.


----------



## cobey

I got sick at work today .......... I aint nowhere around a worksawcollector  

hi/lo blood sugar + hot metal building makes for a rough day


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I got sick at work today .......... I aint nowhere around a worksawcollector
> 
> hi/lo blood sugar + hot metal building makes for a rough day



Be careful, buddy.


----------



## cobey

trying been a rough month


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Be careful Cobey .....


----------



## cobey

my eyes are good


----------



## gritz

Haven't been on here much, just thought I'd check in. Got my 034 put together finally, runs really good, VERY impressed. Took my little 026 out in the yard to do some cutting and it just wasn't cutting right. It just didn't have enough ooomph to keep going in the cut. Checked the compression, 115 psi. I think I just need to eliminate the base gasket. Squish was at 1.25mm (.050" I think - I hate using SAE measurements, too complicated). It's an aftermarket kit, so its possible it could be off a little. Who knows.


----------



## Locust Cutter

So I'm thinking that I might have to buy a replacement muffler for the 261 and do a proper outlet/MM instead of the 3 crude holes I currently have drilled in mine... Dad and I cut some dead/semi-rotted Bur Oaks today and I got to call the local volunteer FD out as I set a punky trunk section on fire with it. I thought I had the embers out with a bottle of water, after I first noticed them, but the heat/embers sucked inside of the rot and caught the whole thing on fire. We were beside the road (N. side) cutting, with a S. wind blowing into beans so we were safe there but the ditches were dying and there were houses near, so I didn't want to too waste time, in case it got out of hand... In 33 years, that's the first time I've done that... Thank God I wasn't in a more precarious spot at the time.


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> Haven't been on here much, just thought I'd check in. Got my 034 put together finally, runs really good, VERY impressed. Took my little 026 out in the yard to do some cutting and it just wasn't cutting right. It just didn't have enough ooomph to keep going in the cut. Checked the compression, 115 psi. I think I just need to eliminate the base gasket. Squish was at 1.25mm (.050" I think - I hate using SAE measurements, too complicated). It's an aftermarket kit, so its possible it could be off a little. Who knows.


Look that piston over real good...
If it and the rings pass muster, remove the base gasket..
While you have the jug off, raise the upper transfer roof a few thousandths and bevel the nikasil a bit...
You'll get good results...
Or nip the crown of the piston in the area of the upper transfers and leave the jug alone...


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> So I'm thinking that I might have to buy a replacement muffler for the 261 and do a proper outlet/MM instead of the 3 crude holes I currently have drilled in mine... Dad and I cut some dead/semi-rotted Bur Oaks today and I got to call the local volunteer FD out as I set a punky trunk section on fire with it. I thought I had the embers out with a bottle of water, after I first noticed them, but the heat/embers sucked inside of the rot and caught the whole thing on fire. We were beside the road (N. side) cutting, with a S. wind blowing into beans so we were safe there but the ditches were dying and there were houses near, so I didn't want to too waste time, in case it got out of hand... In 33 years, that's the first time I've done that... Thank God I wasn't in a more precarious spot at the time.


 

could you make a deflector to put over them?


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> trying been a rough month


 Well this will encourage ya!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Look that piston over real good...
> If it and the rings pass muster, remove the base gasket..
> While you have the jug off, raise the upper transfer roof a few thousandths and bevel the nikasil a bit...
> You'll get good results...
> Or nip the crown of the piston in the area of the upper transfers and leave the jug alone...


 Chad pulled the base gasket on a AM cylinder of my buddys 260 and ended up with over 200 psi he made a thin
gasket it helped lower it a little. it may have been an odd deal?


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Well this will encourage ya!
> View attachment 367712


    cant wait to see you guys... yer battery start mac is learning to speak jap from my echo's
thats a funny looking guy running that mac in that picture... everone watching me was like..."he's gonna saw his toe off"


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Chad pulled the base gasket on a AM cylinder of my buddys 260 and ended up with over 200 psi he made a thin
> gasket it helped lower it a little. it may have been an odd deal?


Ya just gotta get that squish around .020, then get the blow down under 20 degrees... It'll run good...
Let the compression worry about itself...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Getting rain, thunder and lightning as I type, the weather man got this one right for a change.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Getting rain, thunder and lightning as I type, the weather man got this one right for a change.


We could use some down our way Jim...


----------



## cobey

i got to learn me some numbers...... I need to fix a few more saws first


----------



## Mo. Jim

Still raining


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Still raining



KQTV has issued flood warning again.

Jim: Any progress in the search for a 015L sprocket?

Buncha stuff should hit my porch today............................rings for the 2000, more fuel filters, Craftsman/Poulan tophandle..........................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All .Matt I hope you get your rain but i hope it holds off till after we get a escalator set in the pocket at Bass pro.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like I am getting wet. Hope I don't melt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I'm better now. Today is sister (one year older than me) funeral CANCER. Thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Sorry about last post. Now to lighten the mood.


----------



## Oliver1655

We will have a break from the rain until after noon. Hope you get one too.


----------



## Oliver1655

My condolences Stephen.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cobey said:


> i got to learn me some numbers...... I need to fix a few more saws first



Sorry I missed this post, first time reading it.

On the numbers any 3 digits starting with a 0, is a good one. LOL

Edit: post was aimed at Kenneth and Don. LOL


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning John, Kenneth, Stephen and the rest of the crew. Condolences Stephen.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Good morning everyone. 
Sorry for your loss Steven


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm better now. Today is sister (one year older than me) funeral CANCER. Thats all I got to say about that.


Not good buddy...
Sorry to hear that..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

stephen, sorry about you loosing your sis. tough time.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'm better now. Today is sister (one year older than me) funeral CANCER. Thats all I got to say about that.



Sorry about that Steven... Cancer is a horrible thing...


----------



## workshop

Sorry to hear that Stephen. Losing a sibling is a hard thing to take. 
Prayers sent


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, I'm scheduling the next Charity Cut for October 4th
> 
> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad


 
Workshop + family
Diggers_dad
Hinerman + ??? (Sam has football game)


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> stephen, sorry about you loosing your sis. tough time.



Yes!


----------



## sawnami

Stephen, So sorry about the loss of your Sister.


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## Work Saw Collector

I think I'll pour one for me and one for you, don't let it bother you if you don't make it by I'll drink your half.


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> Look that piston over real good...
> If it and the rings pass muster, remove the base gasket..
> While you have the jug off, raise the upper transfer roof a few thousandths and bevel the nikasil a bit...
> You'll get good results...
> Or nip the crown of the piston in the area of the upper transfers and leave the jug alone...



Yeah, I figured I'd check everything over real good as I haven't used an aftermarket kit before and haven't really heard much about this brand (was given to me in Germany, made in Italy). From the outside looking in, the piston and cylinder still look brand new. Never know, might find something else when I pull the top off. I'll try and get the squish at .020, or .5mm in my measurements, lol. I learned how to use a caliper in Germany, so I'll probably always use metric, just what I know. It'll probably be this weekend before I get to it. This is my first week back from leave, so I'm trying to play catch up at work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

LOL stoppie kiss.



old school stoppie kiss LOL


----------



## cobey

Wow that could go bad if the bike rider messed up !


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> It's faster than the Dolkita, but not sure beyond that... More testing needs done, but I got no opportunity to really do it right... Hopefully by sometime next week...


I's be curious to run my 372 with the 28" bar and one of my chains in a large piece of wood and then bolt your Dolkita power-head on it and see what the difference is. I'd bet yours has more torque, but I'm not sure about the top-end...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Using an abrasive cut off disc, I turned my little table saw into a bar dressing station. Did four yesterday afternoon. Belt sander makes them look spiffy and/or ready for paint.

21" roller nose off the Dayton is in really sad shape. Bent a little and twisted to boot, he is.


----------



## Oliver1655

Is the roller nose salvageable?


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellers!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve sorry to hear about your sister.

Hope Every one has a good day .


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Don't mean to be a Debbie Downer but does everybody remember where they were on this day 13 years ago? I do. I had been at work (VA) for about 4 months, still in training. They turned on the available TVs and gave us the option to go watch the news. They also gave us the option to go home.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was on this farm gathering eggs as usual, I was glued to the tube couldn't wrap my head around what had happened.


----------



## Homelite410

I was woken up 
By my roommate saying you gotta see this! Mowed later that day and remembered the erieness of no planes in the sky!


----------



## workshop

I was driving a maintenance van to Joplin Mo and heard it on the radio. 
Yeah, it was strange not seeing airplanes for a few days.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

The bad part is, those suckers still walk the face of the earth. Grrrrrr


----------



## Homelite410

Or was it a giant conspiracy?? Ever heard of nano thermite?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I was asleep (working 2nds) and was awakened by my roommate (who was awakened by Dad's call). I got the TV on in time to see the second impact. Many things about that still don't make sense to me. I spent the rest of that day, into the next helping to get 9 B-1b Bombers "cocked on" (loaded and ready to unleash hell)... Sadly nothing happened. That day was a blur and the base was locked down in FPCON Delta.


----------



## Oliver1655

A true tragedy!

I was adding a couple of bathrooms to a house & the owner was glued to the tv keeping me updated.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I was in Columbia Mo. wiring up a elevator controller. I noticed things got real calm and quiet on the construction site. it was a sobering day.


----------



## cobey

i was working at superior wheel my boss came and told me.... I didnt even know where the world trade center was...or hadnt thought about it
a sad day when I found out how many people died............... the no planes thing was weird.... the sky was as blue as i had ever seen it.......
gas lines... gas stations raising prices..... people scrambling to buy guns and ammo.... alot of unknowns that day


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Is the roller nose salvageable?



I suppose if a person drilled out the rivits and had another bar to put it on (Oregon). 

I'm not done messing with it. But, the amount of rail to be removed will likely have the chain bottoming the drivers. And, will have to go to .058 or even .062. Sloppy, he is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The giant Craftsman 2.0 x 10 showed up Wednesday pm. He is a runner as of Thursday morning. Going to call him 'shorty'.


----------



## cobey

got the little cake table done  did a simple chainsaw carving for the sister in laws wedding reception (bride and grooms intl's on a log with a hart with an arrow threw it)


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, long sleeves for ole Jim today, 55 degrees out and that's as good as it get's for the day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moirning jim carl steves johns mike matt ,coffee tastes good this morning I beleive fall is here


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> moirning jim carl steves johns mike matt ,coffee tastes good this morning I beleive fall is here


I hope so... 
I'm stuck up here at a conference till noon Saturday.. Can't even split wood in the cool weather...


----------



## Hedgerow

And the coffee up here tastes like crap...


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Jim, Kenneth, Matt, and the rest of the crew. The cooler weather this morning is welcomed. Reminds me of Friday night football games. 

Cobey and Matt, I had my first experience chainsaw carving this week. Sam had a project for school to make a shield. He wanted me to cut him a cookie to make his shield so I did (out of oak--my first mistake, too hard). Then he wanted me to carve an "H" in it for our last name. I have absolutely NO carving/woodworking skills. I tried a drill, a hammer/chisel, and a dremel with no success. He said what about using a chainsaw. Why not, nothing else is working. Long story short---I went to my dad's shop and carved one ugly "H" in the oak cookie filled with a nice coat of bar oil splatter. It looked like crap. I was disappointed so much I stopped by Wal-mart on the way home to get him some poster board to replace the cookie shield. Anyhow, I brought it home late one night (10:30ish) and he was awake, waiting on me. He took one look and with a big smile said, "I like it, that is cool" and gave me a big hug. Made my day/week/month for sure. I am certain he will get a 100% in the originality department because nobody else will have anything like it.

Be safe today and this weekend. Peace...


----------



## gritz

Hinerman said:


> Good morning Jim, Kenneth, Matt, and the rest of the crew. The cooler weather this morning is welcomed. Reminds me of Friday night football games.
> 
> Cobey and Matt, I had my first experience chainsaw carving this week. Sam had a project for school to make a shield. He wanted me to cut him a cookie to make his shield so I did (out of oak--my first mistake, too hard). Then he wanted me to carve an "H" in it for our last name. I have absolutely NO carving/woodworking skills. I tried a drill, a hammer/chisel, and a dremel with no success. He said what about using a chainsaw. Why not, nothing else is working. Long story short---I went to my dad's shop and carved one ugly "H" in the oak cookie filled with a nice coat of bar oil splatter. It looked like crap. I was disappointed so much I stopped by Wal-mart on the way home to get him some poster board to replace the cookie shield. Anyhow, I brought it home late one night (10:30ish) and he was awake, waiting on me. He took one look and with a big smile said, "I like it, that is cool" and gave me a big hug. Made my day/week/month for sure. I am certain he will get a 100% in the originality department because nobody else will have anything like it.
> 
> Be safe today and this weekend. Peace...



That's awesome! Way cooler than poster board, and nobody else in the class will be able to say their Dad used a chainsaw on their project. Have a good day!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Folger's French Silk tastes great. Black as the ace of spades. No cream or sugar thank you.

Shake the dust off that OWB Jim and get that wood pile built up.


----------



## sunfish

Great weather! Morning folks... Now that I want to cut wood and need to be on a tractor, my back goes out.
I couldn't do anything yesterday! & today feels worse.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I understand Don... I was told yesterday I may going to a neuro-surgical "consult" for my back... since physical therapy didn't do anything, now they're talking about fusing my L5-S1...  On a happier note, I'm abut to go split some Oak for a friend (payment for helping us on a bathroom addition)... I have hot strong Coffee and Hayden has the day off from pre-school, so I will have a splitting buddy! I like it!


----------



## sawnami

Darn back problems. Hope you guys get to improving soon. Going to see my chiropractor today. His orders to me were to not touch a saw without a back support.


----------



## cobey

dang.... must be sore back day  I hope you all get better....... I got to get feeling better for ft scott


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Darn back problems. Hope you guys get to improving soon. Going to see my chiropractor today. His orders to me were to not touch a saw without a back support.


Steve check this out on ebay, auction#221547410574, starting bid left me at the gate.
NOS Homelite XL 100 circular saw, starting bid was $500 and is now $1,895 with 9 hours to go.


----------



## Hedgerow

Well Steve, there's always cross fit...
That aughta fix it..
Or finish it off...
One or the other...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve check this out on ebay, auction#221547410574, starting bid left me at the gate.



That be one fine piece of Homelite history.


----------



## workshop

I LOVE this cooler weather. I love it, I love it, I love it. (Did I say i love it?) Absolutely hate hot weather!!!!



Now if I can just find my sweater.


----------



## sunfish

I have a line on a running 262xp. Will get it next month from a friend, if he can fine it.


----------



## workshop

Found it.


----------



## Oliver1655

Well it looks like we are back online.

Morning everyone!


----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning. It's a nice rainy day so far.


----------



## old-cat

Morning to you, no rain here, just another HOT day ahead!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, no time this morning, later Jim.


----------



## sunfish

Well, what do ya know?


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Steve check this out on ebay, auction#221547410574, starting bid left me at the gate.



Now that the site's up---
Very nice Jim. I'd like to have one that wasn't so perfect so I could feel like I could use it. BUT, for the right price, I could settle with a shelf queen. 

Reminds me of this XL98

http://houseofhomelite.proboards.com/thread/3635/xl98-cutoff

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Well Steve, there's always cross fit...
> That aughta fix it..
> Or finish it off...
> One or the other...



Matt, I've been cross and had a few fits. If I put that together will that count? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Rainy here today. I hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Good morning. It's a nice rainy day so far.


Wassup Mark??


----------



## CMNRallye79

Not too much, took a more local job and just ready to plug back in. I'm buying a stihl ms260 this evening, everything I've found on it, it seems to be a good smaller saw. How have you been?


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Not too much, took a more local job and just ready to plug back in. I'm buying a stihl ms260 this evening, everything I've found on it, it seems to be a good smaller saw. How have you been?


Real good...
Can't complain...
But I still do sometimes..


----------



## Hedgerow

Meet the Mutt...



That's Pecan it's running in...


----------



## thinkrtinker

think you got that one's
ears cocked back a little


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut VII update.
Still at the last site we were at. Still wood by the road but heard the landowner wants the wood by the house he's building to be gone. 2 piles of logs as I remember. We'll concentrate on those and the road to finish up this site.
Going to check out another new site on the 20th for Charity Cut VIII. Hopefully it works out.
I can't say this enough, though. Thanks guys.  
Steve

Workshop + family
Diggers_dad
Hinerman +?


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon gents!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good afternoon folks, just got back from VA Med Center in Leavenworth, Ks. That is one busy place, I waited around for blood test results, three hours later still no joy so I came home.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Good afternoon folks, just got back from VA Med Center in Leavenworth, Ks. That is one busy place, I waited around for blood test results, three hours later still no joy so I came home.


My prediction is....

You will test positive for coffee...


----------



## Hinerman

^^^^^^well played Matt. One of the reasons I log in so often is for the sense of humor on here.


----------



## Homelite410

I love you guys, almost every post on here makes me smile!!


----------



## cobey

up again...... thanks chukker for being...... on line  all weekend


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Good afternoon folks, just got back from VA Med Center in Leavenworth, Ks. That is one busy place, I waited around for blood test results, three hours later still no joy so I came home.



Bummer! I'll eventually have to see them about hearing aid(s) if you listen to what Blondie says. (Actually been tuning her out all these years)

Be down to Halls in the morning for a loop of low pro for the 2.0 x 10" from Jeff. Expect a knock on your door. Garage had family hack all day so couldn't go anywhere.

Got the sprocket for John's 015L. It has issues *Stihl* but runs and cuts. Got over my desire to own one. Damn potmetal clutch.


----------



## workshop

Well I'll be. Back up again. I wonder what the problem has been? Got on midday, no problem then. Got home and nothing!!! Now everything OK. I like both sites but this one is particular to me. I met almost all of my friends here. 
<--- Plus my avatar is here.


----------



## workshop

I do need to change it though. I don't have Hoss anymore.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I do need to change it though. I don't have Hoss anymore.


 avatars are best left alone .... some people know you by your avatar


----------



## cobey

kinda like screen names....like a time stamp when you start on a web site


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> I have a line on a running 262xp. Will get it next month from a friend, if he can fine it.


Dad's buying Randy's ported 261/262. The only thing it lacks is a 3-shoe clutch and I doubt that will affect it much as much as he's already used it. I can't wait to test drive this.
He said he's buying it for himself and will eventually give to my younger brother (along with the 261 as Dad rightfully bought it as well) who has little interest in the "work" of producing firewood.

I told Dad that if it's as mean as Randy says it is, if/when the time comes for little brother to get it, if He really wants a 60cc saw, I'll buy him a new 555 or 562 and keep the 262 for myself. Otherwise I'll give him what Dad's paying for it and he can do whatever he wants with it. I doubt he'd appreciate the qualities of the 262 anyway and darn sure doesn't have the reactions/experience to play with a light, nasty saw... The 261 is fine as that'll be my reason for buying a 550xp or the Johnny-Red version thereof. 

On a different note, my NCOA date got pushed back (for medical reasons) so God-Willing Dad and I WILL be making Hedgefest! Is that October or November?


----------



## Oliver1655

November 1st.


----------



## sawnami

Hit and miss stationary engine running an interesting saw. Taken at Steamorama last weekend. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Hit and miss stationary engine running an interesting saw. Taken at Steamorama last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


And when that was invented, it was likely a God-Send for weary single and double buckers... I love seeing equipment like that. I also want n old hit and miss, no need whatsoever, but I like the sound and would love to rig one to an air compressor or well pump, or... I wonder if it would work for either a buck saw (tractor style) or a mill?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, going to be a nice day here in my little corner of the world. Later Jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> November 1st.



That Oregon bar nose roller you are looking for has three rivits?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad's buying Randy's ported 261/262. The only thing it lacks is a 3-shoe clutch and I doubt that will affect it much as much as he's already used it. I can't wait to test drive this.
> He said he's buying it for himself and will eventually give to my younger brother (along with the 261 as Dad rightfully bought it as well) who has little interest in the "work" of producing firewood.
> 
> I told Dad that if it's as mean as Randy says it is, if/when the time comes for little brother to get it, if He really wants a 60cc saw, I'll buy him a new 555 or 562 and keep the 262 for myself. Otherwise I'll give him what Dad's paying for it and he can do whatever he wants with it. I doubt he'd appreciate the qualities of the 262 anyway and darn sure doesn't have the reactions/experience to play with a light, nasty saw... The 261 is fine as that'll be my reason for buying a 550xp or the Johnny-Red version thereof.
> 
> On a different note, my NCOA date got pushed back (for medical reasons) so God-Willing Dad and I WILL be making Hedgefest! Is that October or November?


Nov. 1..
But we'll be running the portable saw mill quite a bit Friday afternoon on the 31st. You 2 will want to see that I'd think..


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. 

Matt, what are you going to be milling on Friday? What type of wood? Anything specific?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody.
> 
> Matt, what are you going to be milling on Friday? What type of wood? Anything specific?


A little of everything... 
Anything in particular you'd like to see milled?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> A little of everything...
> Anything in particular you'd like to see milled?


 
No, just curious. I like the idea of milling. It is something that interests me. I lurk the milling forum every now and then. Some of the things they make out of milled lumber is amazing---world class IMO.

My neighbor has a cedar trunk I gave him that needs milled. I have access to pecan also.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeesh.... New look for the forum... Seems they've gone from green to blue...


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> No, just curious. I like the idea of milling. It is something that interests me. I lurk the milling forum every now and then. Some of the things they make out of milled lumber is amazing---world class IMO.
> 
> My neighbor has a cedar trunk I gave him that needs milled. I have access to pecan also.


Come up to the spring gtg in Iowa and I'll take ya here!


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hinerman

^^^^bwaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaa


----------



## Hedgerow

Wow... It's dead as a hammer on here tonight...


----------



## Oliver1655

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cobey

yep... had to go pick up a car for lady that broke down on the hiway


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Wow... It's dead as a hammer on here tonight...


The ok,ks,mo, tx Pot Belly stove crew thread over there is better than this one anyway.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> A little of everything...
> Anything in particular you'd like to see milled?


 some hedge if he will

Good day


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John, WSC and Jim (I know you are up, Jim.!). 

Restoring body fluids (coffee) and then back to bed. (Darn geezer bladder)

Those of you who are not a member of the other place can P.M. your email address to someone who is in order to get an invite to join. 

Caution: Be advised it is a private forum and a bit more rowdy in general. i.e., thick skin is a requirement. LOL


----------



## sawnami

1893 Peerless at the show last weekend







A couple other pics. 











The smell of burning coal and wood kinda says "Up yours EPA" 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CMNRallye79

Well, I got the little stihl 260, it was brand new, five new chains, an hs100 pole hedgetrimmer that was new, two john deere back blowers new as well, a stihl commercial weed trimmer, a stihl leaf vac and hand held blower and a hole host of other stuff. Finding a good deal is just about number one on my list of things I like. I've tried most of it out and it all runs perfectly.


----------



## Hinerman

Nice pics of the tractors. Good morning everybody. Have a good hump day.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning all!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> 1893 Peerless at the show last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple other pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of burning coal and wood kinda says "Up yours EPA"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Looked like a nice show.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Work Saw Collector said:


> The ok,ks,mo, tx Pot Belly stove crew thread over there is better than this one anyway.


 I think that statement is a little harsh Stephen, but I will say things are a little more laid back over there.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning, what a beautiful day for coffee!


----------



## sawnami

OMG!!
Had a flash flood in the last few minutes!
4-5 ft if standing water in some roads. Water rescues in progress. Man!
Looks like we'll being seeing some hydro locked engines soon.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Holy cow!! There in Springfield?


----------



## sunfish

Good rain here, plenty of coffee, getting over the bad back, running behind in the shop, want to cut wood, have ported saws to run.


----------



## Hedgerow

Not a drop in Carthage...


----------



## heimannm

Mind if I play through???




Mark


----------



## workshop

Got 2 inches in an hour or less this morning and raining again as I speak. I see the Mercedes shop here in town made the news. Flooded the shop. That's over in Sawnami's territory.


----------



## 67L36Driver

heimannm said:


> Mind if I play through???
> 
> View attachment 368862
> 
> 
> Mark



Play all you want..........................................................

What's that funny lookin' smoke flue stickin' out of that thing. Burn wood?


----------



## sawnami

Local news station photo of Springfield flooding.


----------



## Oliver1655

Only has 8/10 of an inch this am.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> I think that statement is a little harsh Stephen, but I will say things are a little more laid back over there.


I wasn't trying to be harsh, just letting folks know where to land when this site is down.


----------



## Hedgerow

heimannm said:


> Mind if I play through???
> 
> View attachment 368862
> 
> 
> Mark


That thing race ready Mark?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> I wasn't trying to be harsh, just letting folks know where to land when this site is down.


I didn't even know about it!!
I'm not a very good browser...


----------



## Homelite410

heimannm said:


> Mind if I play through???
> 
> View attachment 368862
> 
> 
> Mark


That thing looks like it needs a flapper cap!


----------



## cobey

neat saw Mark!!


----------



## Homelite410

And its only 55 miles from me!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> And its only 55 miles from me!


 a little farther from me....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning men and Sarah if you are watching. Been raining in Joplin since 2 am.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. It started raining here on my way to work.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning, no rain here. Just a cool windy morning. Bacon, eggs and hash browns!!!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Charity Cut VII update.
> 
> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad
> Hinerman +?


 
Anybody else? opcorn:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, no rain here yet, just overcast and a little foggy.


----------



## workshop

Had a thunder boom at 4 am. Scared the covers right off of me.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Had a thunder boom at 4 am. Scared the covers right off of me.


I think I heard that one all the way over at my place....
Windows were open!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hinerman said:


> Anybody else? opcorn:


I can't and wont be able to until probably around mid-November.... Matt's will be about the only reprieve I get, with 3 weddings, something else and work... I love honey'do's...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Getting closer to the sek gtg on the 27th in Fort Scott, Ks for those of you who are not making the trek to Ky we will be having a blast right here in Bourbon Co.,ks. went out with a couple local youngsters yesterday and picked out a couple of nice cottonwoods for the racing cants.
Talked to the saw mill operator(Bob) and he said they will cut them Friday morning when they do the exhibition for the school kids on the sawmill. Anybody else need to be added to the list?


lumberjackchef
Darick
Cobey
Wkndlumberjak 
Ryan Thoreson +1
awol and family
Sage +2 (local)





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMNRallye79

My next few weeks of evening.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef
Darick
Cobey
Wkndlumberjak +2
Ryan Thoreson +1
awol and family
Sage +2 (local)


----------



## Locust Cutter

lumberjackchef said:


> Getting closer to the sek gtg on the 27th in Fort Scott, Ks for those of you who are not making the trek to Ky we will be having a blast right here in Bourbon Co.,ks. went out with a couple local youngsters yesterday and picked out a couple of nice cottonwoods for the racing cants.
> Talked to the saw mill operator(Bob) and he said they will cut them Friday morning when they do the exhibition for the school kids on the sawmill. Anybody else need to be added to the list?
> 
> 
> lumberjackchef
> Darick
> Cobey
> Wkndlumberjak
> Ryan Thoreson +1
> awol and family
> Sage +2 (local)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


27th of this month???


----------



## Hedgerow

Yes..


----------



## CMNRallye79

Has anyone burned eastern red cedar for heat? If so what was your experiance? I have about 40 acres that I could cut for heat or just pile it up to burn in a pile.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Locust Cutter said:


> 27th of this month???


Yes.
Here is the thread that we started last year. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/241533/

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

CMNRallye79 said:


> Has anyone burned eastern red cedar for heat? If so what was your experiance? I have about 40 acres that I could cut for heat or just pile it up to burn in a pile.


Don't burn it!!!!!! That is my primary wood for carving . it has almost no value btu wise for heat. About what size average DBH are your trees? 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMNRallye79

None are huge the one I just measured was 43".


----------



## CMNRallye79

What size do you want? What do you carve?


----------



## sunfish

CMNRallye79 said:


> Has anyone burned eastern red cedar for heat? If so what was your experiance? I have about 40 acres that I could cut for heat or just pile it up to burn in a pile.


I've burned it & like it better than pine for firewood. Not near as good as Oak!


----------



## lumberjackchef

CMNRallye79 said:


> What size do you want? What do you carve?


Alligators




to Indians and everything in between!





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

CMNRallye79 said:


> None are huge the one I just measured was 43".


Mark that is a far sized cedar. It is very aromatic when burned. I second Steve (sawnami). And it  Well Easy.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yep 43" would be a monster ERC in my neck of the woods!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

CMNRallye79 said:


> Has anyone burned eastern red cedar for heat? If so what was your experiance? I have about 40 acres that I could cut for heat or just pile it up to burn in a pile.


Yes!!! Love it!!!
Cut the logs out of it and I'll come get a dump truck load!!! Great carving and shoulder season firewood!!


----------



## Oliver1655

Logs of cedar that size should sell easy to saw mills. As stated makes great wood working wood: carving, lathe turning, closet lining, jewelery boxes, cedar chests, ....

I have mentioned this somewhere before, but if burning it, make sure there is no one close by with cedar allergies. The smoke has been known to cause severe reactions.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> 27th of this month???


 YEP!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heard an explosion down toward the river just 2o minutes ago. YIKES!

We live on top of one of the highest points in Joetown and the sound carries up here very well. 

Hope it wasn't a grain dust explosion.


----------



## cobey

hopefully not!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. TGIF. Any good plans for the weekend? I have a football game, soccer game, and volleyball tournament to attend. Probably helping a friend move into their "new to them" home. Some of you man know him from the Charity Cuts---Paul Shook. Cheers.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning. My exciting weekend will be spent laying rock, I've been building a hearth for our wood stove. This is what I have done so far.


----------



## thinkrtinker

hearth looks good Mark


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I know where you can start your next one Mark.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone, working on a pot of truck driving coffee, read extra strong and contemplating my day.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Howdy Jim, how have you been?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim are you and Carl going to make it to the Fort next week?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

So Steve do you or Jim have the high bid. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221547410574


----------



## CMNRallye79

Lumberjackchef those are incredible. I know where some bigger cedars are. One would probably go 75" plus. If you are interested in something like that. Tell me what length you need and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lumberjackchef

CMNRallye79 said:


> Lumberjackchef those are incredible. I know where some bigger cedars are. One would probably go 75" plus. If you are interested in something like that. Tell me what length you need and I'll see what I can do.


That would be sweet. As long as i can haul it home any length would work. I have never even seen a red cedar that big I don't believe!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMNRallye79

I'll see if I have time today to get some pics.


----------



## CMNRallye79

The 75 inchers are the biggest I've ever seen. I'm told that there are some just south of here are some that will go ten feet just hard for me to imagine.


----------



## Hinerman

CMNRallye79 said:


> I'll see if I have time today to get some pics.


 
I will be looking forward to the pics.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. TGIF. Any good plans for the weekend? I have a football game, soccer game, and volleyball tournament to attend. Probably helping a friend move into their "new to them" home. Some of you man know him from the Charity Cuts---Paul Shook. Cheers.


Thomas, tell Paul I said congratulations on moving in. 
My youngest bought a 94 Ranger 4.0 V-6 a few days ago to get the engine out of it and keep a few other goodies, then scrap the rest. He will put this engine into his Bronco II, then turbo charge it. So I will be spending the weekend helping him pull stuff.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So Steve do you or Jim have the high bid. http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/221547410574



The decimal point is too far to the right for me. WOW!!

Musta been Jim.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> The decimal point is too far to the right for me. WOW!!
> 
> Musta been Jim.


 WAY to rich for my blood, for that kind of money I could buy several saws on my bucket list.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I may have another chainsaw smashing event in my driveway. The Poulan 361 won't pull the chain in a cut and the Homie 360 aparently lost spark.

Been thru the carb. and fuel system on the 361 several times. Metering lever is now above the chamber floor a tad. 

The Homie ran last month and now zilch.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> I may have another chainsaw smashing event in my driveway. The Poulan 361 won't pull the chain in a cut and the Homie 360 aparently lost spark.
> 
> Been thru the carb. and fuel system on the 361 several times. Metering lever is now above the chamber floor a tad.
> 
> The Homie ran last month and now zilch.


 Sounds like operater error to me, I should have some 360 ignition parts Carl.


----------



## cobey

i loves me my 360 homelite


----------



## gritz

Gotta pause on saws for a bit. Tore out all the landscape timbers in the front of the house (bottoms were getting rotten) and replacing with stone. Hauled one ton of gravel (AB3) for base and fill next to the steps. It'll be a long weekend for sure, especially since I have to work tomorrow. I did get a chance to abuse my MS361 this past week to cut all those timbers out. Hit like 10 screws/rebar in the process too. Not good on chains!! Now I have a bit of chain grinding to do.


----------



## cobey

I have (2) factory square chains the rakers on one chain were .015 to .017!


----------



## Oliver1655

Cobey, what brand?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Sounds like operater error to me, I should have some 360 ignition parts Carl.



Yeah, they are in a box in my garage. LOL 
I'll try swapping the pickup coil as trading the coil at the plug produced zip.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Cobey, what brand?


 3/8 oroegon... not odd i guess... its a LGX with a sqr grind cut in to it........


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Yeah, they are in a box in my garage. LOL
> I'll try swapping the pickup coil as trading the coil at the plug produced zip.


 it happend to me on a 360 one time
havent worked on it in a while


----------



## lumberjackchef

Teenagers wow! My 16 year old and I are at the urgent care getting an x-ray on her hand. Some girl was talking smack about my 14 yr old daughter so Tarin decided she was a boxer for a split second. She must have smacked her pretty good from the looks of her hand. These teenage girls are a little crazier than I remember from back when I was in high school.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Teenagers wow! My 16 year old and I are at the urgent care getting an x-ray on her hand. Some girl was talking smack about my 14 yr old daughter so Tarin decided she was a boxer for a split second. She must have smacked her pretty good from the looks of her hand. These teenage girls are a little crazier than I remember from back when I was in high school.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk




Not to offend if I do I hope you can move on . Good for her standing up for family.


----------



## lumberjackchef

That made her smile! Plus one of the teachers saw the whole episode and did not reprimand her. Said Tarin warned her to stop talking bad about her sister and the girl kept on provoking her! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

At least the teacher had some sense. Most times a good Come to Jesus meeting will wake some up.


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Teenagers wow! My 16 year old and I are at the urgent care getting an x-ray on her hand. Some girl was talking smack about my 14 yr old daughter so Tarin decided she was a boxer for a split second. She must have smacked her pretty good from the looks of her hand. These teenage girls are a little crazier than I remember from back when I was in high school.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Its a shame when physical action is required. However, there are times when it is called for. Most of the time that's all the bully understands. I applaud your daughter for drawing a line in the sand and then acting when the line was crossed. Perhaps a little training is called for so she wont hurt her hand the next time.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Taking a pic by myself to get size and perspective is tough. I took this pic to get the width in there. The one with my hand, I can play an octave plus two notes, was to show the size of the limbs I could reach, there are much bigger limbs by almost twice. I'll bring my tape with me next time.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Well I guess I should attach pics. Lol


----------



## Mo. Jim

Mark you need to talk to some one smarter than me, but you could be setting on some big dollars.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Has anyone tried any free hand slabbing lately? I'm thinking of trying some on one of these smaller trees 12-18", I was trying to remember all the details. Square both ends, then chalk a line, cut down a butt line too get yourself a squares reference, then proceed to ripping? Is that it or am I missing a step or two?


----------



## cobey

CMNRallye79 said:


> Has anyone tried any free hand slabbing lately? I'm thinking of trying some on one of these smaller trees 12-18", I was trying to remember all the details. Square both ends, then chalk a line, cut down a butt line too get yourself a squares reference, then proceed to ripping? Is that it or am I missing a step or two?


 ive done some lately some good, and some poor results. Jason (freehand ) is real good at it


----------



## cobey

CMNRallye79 said:


> Has anyone tried any free hand slabbing lately? I'm thinking of trying some on one of these smaller trees 12-18", I was trying to remember all the details. Square both ends, then chalk a line, cut down a butt line too get yourself a squares reference, then proceed to ripping? Is that it or am I missing a step or two?


 andydogegeek is also good at it too!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, sun is shining, the birds are chirping and I am just sitting here having coffee. It would be a good day to do some thing constructive. Have a safe one, later Jim.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning Jim, I'm up but not at it yet. I wound up moving a storage shed for a friend of mine yesterday. So no rock laying yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Brewing coffee and heating up cinnamon rolls. Going to put the duals on Bumblebee today.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Morning everybody. Brewing coffee and heating up cinnamon rolls. Going to put the duals on Bumblebee today.



Still trying to bust through the fog (in my head), waiting on coffee to finish. I've got one ton of gravel and 44 concrete blocks calling my name..........


----------



## Hinerman

Good afternoon. Going to go finish stacking 2 cord for a customer to pick up. Probably split a little too. Cheers.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Bumpity Bump,

Are you other locals sure you don't want to come join us for some old tractors, steam engines, sawmill and implement exhibitions and chainsaw races this Saturday in Fort Scott? 
Gritz, Jim, Carl, workshop and anybody close enough for a short road trip????? I will bring my coffee pot along!!! 

lumberjackchef
Darick
Cobey
Wkndlumberjak 
Ryan Thoreson +1
awol and family
Sage +2 (local)







Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Bumpity Bump,
> 
> Are you other locals sure you don't want to come join us for some old tractors, steam engines, sawmill and implement exhibitions and chainsaw races this Saturday in Fort Scott?
> Gritz, Jim, Carl, workshop and anybody close enough for a short road trip????? I will bring my coffee pot along!!!
> 
> lumberjackchef
> Darick
> Cobey
> Wkndlumberjak
> Ryan Thoreson +1
> awol and family
> Sage +2 (local)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



I would, except I'm on call at work then.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Charity Cut VII update.
> Still at the last site we were at. Still wood by the road but heard the landowner wants the wood by the house he's building to be gone. 2 piles of logs as I remember. We'll concentrate on those and the road to finish up this site.
> Going to check out another new site on the 20th for Charity Cut VIII. Hopefully it works out.
> I can't say this enough, though. Thanks guys.
> Steve
> 
> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad
> Hinerman +?




Looks like might be a smallish Charity Cut. That's OK. Went yesterday to check another site, will need to go back when the leaves are down to see a little better. 375 tops on the ground for 1 year, so good wood. Just need to see it again to see how hard its going to be. The county boys said they're getting ready to bring wood to the recycle center, just don't know when and another landowner close by heard about us and wants us to cut at his place, just don't where his place is yet.


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> Bumpity Bump,
> 
> Are you other locals sure you don't want to come join us for some old tractors, steam engines, sawmill and implement exhibitions and chainsaw races this Saturday in Fort Scott?
> Gritz, Jim, Carl, workshop and anybody close enough for a short road trip????? I will bring my coffee pot along!!!
> 
> lumberjackchef
> Darick
> Cobey
> Wkndlumberjak
> Ryan Thoreson +1
> awol and family
> Sage +2 (local)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



I would love to, but I'm kind of in the middle of a project that probably won't be done for awhile...........


----------



## workshop

gritz said:


> I would love to, but I'm kind of in the middle of a project that probably won't be done for awhile...........
> 
> 
> 
> That's going to look really nice when youre done, Grits.


----------



## workshop

Finished new duals on Bumblebee today. With a LOT of help from my son. Next thing is new oxygen sensors and new electric fan.


----------



## Oliver1655

Where did the summer go??? I haven't got 1/4th of what I had planned/need to done. Hopefully after Christmas I will have some time free. I do plan to make it to Hedgefest though!


----------



## Mo. Jim

lumberjackchef said:


> Bumpity Bump,
> 
> Are you other locals sure you don't want to come join us for some old tractors, steam engines, sawmill and implement exhibitions and chainsaw races this Saturday in Fort Scott?
> Gritz, Jim, Carl, workshop and anybody close enough for a short road trip????? I will bring my coffee pot along!!!
> 
> lumberjackchef
> Darick
> Cobey
> Wkndlumberjak
> Ryan Thoreson +1
> awol and family
> Sage +2 (local)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


 Chad add my name to the list, I am going to try and make it down Friday. I will bring my own coffee pot.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Chad add my name to the list, I am going to try and make it down Friday. I will bring my own coffee pot.


Sweet! Be sure to throw in a couple of big saws that we can play with. [emoji6][emoji6]

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Added ya!

lumberjackchef
Darick
Cobey
Wkndlumberjak 
Ryan Thoreson +1
awol and family
Sage +2 (local)
Mo.Jim


Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> I would love to, but I'm kind of in the middle of a project that probably won't be done for awhile...........



I know what that long handle device is. My dad was always moving dirt with 'em. 

First thing I bought, besides a stove and refrigerator, when I bought my first house was a long handle shovel.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> I know what that long handle device is. My dad was always moving dirt with 'em.
> 
> First thing I bought, besides a stove and refrigerator, when I bought my first house was a long handle shovel.



That's shovel number three on this project. I'm extremely good at breaking them. It's hard to find tools that can take the abuse I can dish out. I really hope it turnsout nice. It's been A LOT of work, but if I paid somebody to do it, it would probably cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Looks like might be a smallish Charity Cut.



I will re-contact my friends. Nobody has got back with me yet. Don't give up yet. Any locals showing up?


----------



## gritz

Thanks, I hope it does. The landscaping timbers that were there were rotting, so I had to do something.


----------



## Hinerman

Unusual,,,,no posts yet today. Where is everybody? SHz?


----------



## 67L36Driver

I hired on to the next door neighbor in south St. Louis county to shovel and barrow out the space under his living room to make a one car garage. Took us weeks. As it turned out his basment flooded with most every thunderstorm.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Good morning, I didn't want to break the peace and tranquility.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, a little late getting getting around this morning. It's shapeing up to be a beautiful day here in NW Mo. Have a good one, later Jim.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Charity Cut VII update.
> 
> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad
> Hinerman +?


 
Workshop + family
Diggers_dad
Hinerman
Paul Shook and Kooper

Do I need to bring my splitter?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cold start on the 360 in four pulls. The high speed idle latch don't do diddly which is why I couldn't get him going the other day. Resorted to my zip tie method.

Putting him on C'list along with the XL-123. Got to make room. Three others coming in this week. Yikes!


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad
> Hinerman
> Paul Shook and Kooper
> 
> Do I need to bring my splitter?


There will be 2 or 3 locals also. Yep, go ahead and bring the splitter, too. Tell Paul I said thanks.


----------



## sawnami

99 degrees here in Phoenix.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> 99 degrees here in Phoenix.



You are so lucky........................................NOT!


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> 99 degrees here in Phoenix.



Probably nice and dry with not much humidity,,,still hot though. What takes you to Phoenix? An airplane I know, but why?


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> 99 degrees here in Phoenix.


Dont miss that at all! Forecast 49 degrees here tonight. Love it.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Probably nice and dry with not much humidity,,,still hot though. What takes you to Phoenix? An airplane I know, but why?



Had a layover here on the way to San Diego. Tammi's trying to mark seeing a blue whale off of her bucket list. You know how fishing trips can be though. Also going to see General Sherman (Sequoia NF) up close and personal.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> 99 degrees here in Phoenix.



Steve you always have good pictures.

Morning all.


----------



## CMNRallye79

sawnami said:


> Had a layover here on the way to San Diego. Tammi's trying to mark seeing a blue whale off of her bucket list. You know how fishing trips can be though. Also going to see General Sherman (Sequoia NF) up close and personal.



Good morning all. Ok now I'm jealous,. General Sherman is on my bucket list. I can't wait to lay under neath those huge old trees and look up at them. Have fun and don't catch Moby ****!!


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Had a layover here on the way to San Diego. Tammi's trying to mark seeing a blue whale off of her bucket list. You know how fishing trips can be though. Also going to see General Sherman (Sequoia NF) up close and personal.


 
Nice. I have never been whale watching. But, I have seen General Sherman and his army 2 times. I would go again in a heart beat---magnificent experience walking around those giants.

On a side note, while at Gulf Shores this summer, we went on a snorkel trip (with about 20 other people). I had my head down snorkeling in my own little world. I happened to look up and everybody was screaming at me to get to the rocks. I looked around and my whole group (guides included) were on the boat or on the rocks. I thought "Oh sh!t, they saw something" so I took off to the rocks. Come to find out there was about a 6 ft Great White swimming in our area and around the boat. My wife was on the boat and says he swam right by me. I was pizzed I didn't see him. I have no desire to swim with sharks, but if one was that close by chance, I want to see it.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Nice. I have never been whale watching. But, I have seen General Sherman and his army 2 times. I would go again in a heart beat---magnificent experience walking around those giants.
> 
> On a side note, while at Gulf Shores this summer, we went on a snorkel trip (with about 20 other people). I had my head down snorkeling in my own little world. I happened to look up and everybody was screaming at me to get to the rocks. I looked around and my whole group (guides included) were on the boat or on the rocks. I thought "Oh sh!t, they saw something" so I took off to the rocks. Come to find out there was about a 6 ft Great White swimming in our area and around the boat. My wife was on the boat and says he swam right by me. I was pizzed I didn't see him. I have no desire to swim with sharks, but if one was that close by chance, I want to see it.



I'd loose control of all of my bodily functions instantly if I saw him in the water with me.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning everyone, another beautiful fall day here in NW Mo. I might actually get out and do some thing today. Like get some saws ready for Ft. Scott and clean out the truck. Later Jim


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning everyone, another beautiful fall day here in NW Mo. I might actually get out and do some thing today. Like get some saws ready for Ft. Scott and clean out the truck. Later Jim


----------



## Oliver1655

Amazing how much can be piled in/on one of them things. Wonder how much clearance the rear wheel had when loaded?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Oliver1655 said:


> Amazing how much can be piled in/on one of them things. Wonder how much clearance the rear wheel had when loaded?


 Evening John, I usually have to much junk in my ole truck, it's a one passenger vehicle. I can tell you though that one in Stephen's picture is definetly Okie all the way.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


>



That be my son if he don't pay his rent soon. Livin' out in the parking lot.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Speaking of bucket lists.... We're going to be fortunate enough to check off some sites in Europe in a couple of weeks! Super excited to be able to tag along with Andy, who's going to Austria for work. We'll get to spend a few extra days galavanting.  now if we could just connect with someone over there from here so we could cut something over there! [emoji12] its possible I'm suffering from untreated CAD....


----------



## sawnami

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Speaking of bucket lists.... We're going to be fortunate enough to check off some sites in Europe in a couple of weeks! Super excited to be able to tag along with Andy, who's going to Austria for work. We'll get to spend a few extra days galavanting.  now if we could just connect with someone over there from here so we could cut something over there! [emoji12] its possible I'm suffering from untreated CAD....



Sarah, you have to post some pics of your adventures. That sounds like a fantastic trip. I know you guys will find something chainsaw related somehow.


----------



## cobey

you and Andy have fun Sarah, and make it back SAFE!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning and good night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all! Soda blasted the "J" what y'all think? Leave or fill with red,?


----------



## Lurch2

Been out of town for a few days. Add me to the charity cut list.
If anybody wants to tag along to KY the wife bailed out so I've got an empty seat.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## Hinerman

Lurch2 said:


> Been out of town for a few days. Add me to the charity cut list.
> If anybody wants to tag along to KY the wife bailed out so I've got an empty seat.


 
Workshop + family
Diggers_dad
Hinerman
Paul Shook and Kooper
Lurch2


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning fellas.

Need to do some bar and chain labeling. Discovered a .050" chain on a .058" guage bar. 

FedEx to deliver a Poulan S25CVA today. And, the Echo CS330 has left Ohio.

I plan on having a shootout with the above and the Poulan 2000 (Shorty).


----------



## gritz

Well, making some progress on the big project. Got the first half of the first row. My neighbor brought over his chop saw for me to use, so that should make things a lot easier (no more breaking bricks in half with a chisel, yay!). Started raining on me last night. Raining a little more today. Probably going to have to wait until tomorrow to start back at it again.


----------



## CMNRallye79

Ok I have a question, I'm wanting to build a kiln that will handle a 30' ridge board plus 6x8x24' boards, anybody no any details or where I can find details on bike in a kiln and how to operate one?


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all! Soda blasted the "J" what y'all think? Leave or fill with red,?


 

looks good how it is


----------



## cobey

I put an agressive square chain on the old lombard that thing moves alot of wood!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all! Soda blasted the "J" what y'all think? Leave or fill with red,?


Red! Red!


----------



## workshop

Mike, paint it red.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sarah, if yall happen to see some older 200 series olympyks, oleo mac, emak, blitz, folux, Spartan, or spartacus (same saws, different labels) I could use a few parts. don't go out of your way but I hear they're more common in Europe than here. hope yall have a great trip. too bad andy's got to work and you have to go exploring. ha


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all! Soda blasted the "J" what y'all think? Leave or fill with red,?


don't paint the j


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning all! Soda blasted the "J" what y'all think? Leave or fill with red,?


don't paint, clear coat


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Slackers.


----------



## Oliver1655

And good morning to you.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning everyone, still trying to get ready for Ft. Scott this weekend.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning everyone, still trying to get ready for Ft. Scott this weekend.



You up for a wellness check?

I hope to get down to Halls for a loop of chain from Jeff. Got to come early as Blondie has the day booked up from 10 on.

I need to learn how to read a Windsor bar. .050 guage chain fits rather poorly in a .058 bar.

Daughter and her husband made a deal on a house just 2 1/2 blocks over from ours. Will be seeing the grandkids a bunch more. And, they won't be wearing out a streach of hwy. 169 going to/from Gower every day.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. I split wood for a few hours yesterday afternoon/evening. It is nice to be able to work and not be drenched in sweat.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning fellers! 

Off to go get the cottonwoods to the mill today!

lumberjackchef
Cobey
Wkndlumberjak 
Ryan Thoreson +1
awol and family
Sage +2 (locals)
Rick Tucker
Mo.Jim


Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well it looks like it should be beautiful tomorrow! Perfect day to play with some saws! Taking the cottonwood to the mill.








Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Man, I wish I could be there.


----------



## sawnami

General Sherman
36.5 ft dia. at the base
275 ft tall.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Man those things make my 60' Cottonwood tree seem like a dwarf!!!!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

got a 20" + around mulberry tree tonight.... more logs to play with in ft scott  Tabby hepled me it was a mess loading the logs even with a dolly and stuff


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> got a 20" + around mulberry tree tonight.... more logs to play with in ft scott  Tabby hepled me it was a mess loading the logs even with a dolly and stuff



Cobey, I'm going to miss spotlighting for logs like last year.


----------



## cobey

i posted this somewhere else....but with a sharp chain the Jred pulls its 24" bar and skip chain pretty good.. for what she is


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey, I'm going to miss spotlighting for logs like last year.


  ya ill miss that too  we did get done tonight after dark with a flash light 
ill see you at some gtg again  or ill have to go to springfeild to hang out


----------



## cobey

Tabby says she and the dogs will miss you too Steve!


----------



## cobey

I wish everyone well going to ky


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Tabby says she and the dogs will miss you too Steve!


Same here. That was a cozy night with the critters piled on me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> i posted this somewhere else....but with a sharp chain the Jred pulls its 24" bar and skip chain pretty good.. for what she is


You should drop it off with a person that knows strategic metal removal procedures!!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You should drop it off with a person that knows strategic metal removal procedures!!


 ya its in the plans................ just hard to drop $300 on a saw ... but would rather spend it on a work saw than cookie cutters, I get to use them more 
I didnt have to wedge any big parts last night (I did with the "16) , I guess the longer bar makes it faster, I keep learning


----------



## cobey

ft scott tentitive race classes on the piggys place


----------



## lumberjackchef

Dropped the logs off this morning with the Sawyer at the show.












Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Jim you heading down today!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

lumberjackchef said:


> Jim you heading down today!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


 I had planned on already being there Chad, but I'm still trying to get everything wrapped up here at the house. I plan on leaving here around 4:00 in the morning.


----------



## cobey

still working on saws........ hope to bring 25 or 30....... we will see

cant wait to see everyone!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been there it can take the fun out of it. I'm sitting next to my wife on the couch load a hand full in the morning.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, I finally got some saws packed, still need to round up some odds and ends, my coffee pot is the next thing in the truck. I couldn't find the 36" bar for my BP 655 so it's wearing a nos 32" now.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been there it can take the fun out of it. I'm sitting next to my wife on the couch load a hand full in the morning.


 I packed seven for the GTG, plus three work saws I keep in the tool box.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been there it can take the fun out of it. I'm sitting next to my wife on the couch load a hand full in the morning.


 I wont do this many most times but this is close to home


----------



## cobey

there should be at least 4 ported vintage saws.... should be neat


----------



## 67L36Driver

Be careful and have a safe trip.

Nite fellas.

B.T.W. I have a line on an Echo 900 and a Homie 750. Be pumping the fellow for more information tomorrow.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Jim you heading down today!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



Chad, I was at the Tulsa St. Fair today. There were some chainsaw carvers there. The one I talked to happened to be from Willard, MO. His name is Keith Gregory. He named a bunch of carver's from MO that he knew. I did not know your last name, but he did not recognize your first name. He told me he was invited to Ft. Scott but couldn't pass up the Tulsa St. Fair. I may be going back tomorrow. If you want me to pass along your (last) name let me know. He went as far as to give me a card and told me to email him your info.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

On our way to Fort Scott! See everyone about 9.

Chad do we enter the same way as last year?


----------



## workshop

Everybody be safe and have fun.


----------



## Hinerman

Afternoon everybody. Wishing I was in KY or Ft. Scott. Cut one for me


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just got home, my old faithful truck shot craps in Platte City. Rode home in a $85000 dollar tow truck.


----------



## cobey

it was good, hope to get pics up... my wife got a few kindle videos but havnt figured out how to load them


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Just got home, my old faithful truck shot craps in Platte City. Rode home in a $85000 dollar tow truck.


 man im sorry to hear this.... did he get you and the truck safely home? what do you think happened?


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> man im sorry to hear this.... did he get you and the truck safely home? what do you think happened?


 I think it's something in the valve train, I'm just glad it didn't quit out there on 435.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I think it's something in the valve train, I'm just glad it didn't quit out there on 435.



Dang, only 35 miles from Halls. 

I hope it isn't the timing chain jumped and the pistons trashed some valves.

Had a brand new timing chain break on a 383 Mopar. Bent four intake and four exhaust valves. Rebuilt engine hadn't run twenty minutes.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> I think it's something in the valve train, I'm just glad it didn't quit out there on 435.


 i hope its not too bad to fix... let me know I will look for parts if needed


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Dang, only 35 miles from Halls.
> 
> I hope it isn't the timing chain jumped and the pistons trashed some valves.
> 
> Had a brand new timing chain break on a 383 Mopar. Bent four intake and four exhaust valves. Rebuilt engine hadn't run twenty minutes.


 ya timing chains breaking and destruction that follows is bad stuff


----------



## 67L36Driver

If it is the standard performance engine you should be OK as the low lift cam has plenty of clearence with the valve heads.

Pop the distributer cap and spin the engine. If the rotor don't move, it's the timing chain/gear set.


----------



## sunfish

67L36Driver said:


> Dang, only 35 miles from Halls.
> 
> I hope it isn't the timing chain jumped and the pistons trashed some valves.
> 
> Had a brand new timing chain break on a 383 Mopar. Bent four intake and four exhaust valves. Rebuilt engine hadn't run twenty minutes.


If it's the old truck I remember, Ford 300 six, it wont have a timing chain, but gears. Least the old six cyls I had were that way.

383 was one of my favorites back in the old days.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 383 was a 325 hp. IIRC. In a '70 Dodge Challenger. Nose heavy. Swap ends on slick pavement in a heartbeat.

Sold it and bought a ten year old vet.


----------



## workshop

Any body know anything about Mac Promac 8200?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Any body know anything about Mac Promac 8200?


Looks pretty clean.


----------



## workshop

How do i get rid of this stupid icon. Accidently hit it instead of smiley.


----------



## workshop

Picking it up Wednesday evening.


----------



## Oliver1655

You should be able to backspace over it or right click on it & "cut" it out.


----------



## Oliver1655

Just got back home from loading up a couple of trailers with logs I had cut last spring & never got around to bringing home. Had some steep hills to climb. My tractor knew it had a load behind it. 16' long trailer with 8-10' long oak & hedge logs piled 3' high. Photos tomorrow.

Spent a day last week trimming dead limbs out of trees along our dead end road. Ended up topping 4 & 1/2 good sized oaks. Will be taking the trunks down in month or so when I have time to work with them. There a a couple cords of rounds sitting on the log bucking trailer & splitter waiting to be split. Wish I had a week to devote to just processing the logs I already have on hand.

Hope to spend another day in a couple of weeks finishing topping the 80+' high oak & trimming out the rest of the dead limbs before the trees loose their leaves. Have 5 other dead or dieing trees to drop as well. With power lines on the side of the road I have to drop everything straight down until the trunks are down below the power lines before falling the trunks.

I sure am blessed to have found the Marklift 62' reach self propelled boom lift to work from! Now if I only had a large chipper for the limbs, ... .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

If I got snags, or trees rapidly approaching snagdome, that threaten my power I call the power company and let them top em. I always remind them they can get them now or wait until the weather takes em down in which case they'll pay for my food spoilage. Just sayin


----------



## cobey

man, I am soar all over tonight


----------



## Oliver1655

I had them out this past spring but they did not trim them as much I had expected/wanted.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> I had them out this past spring but they did not trim them as much I had expected/wanted.


 they let them get way out of hand here too, we called and they didnt trim them good.......then the tree service sat in my yard and waited 2 hours for quitting time


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Darn Echo CS330T runs and dies. Acts like a large air leak but havn't found out where. Boot is good. Bearings are tight. Crank seals, I dunno.

Been examining the muffler. Has a honeycomb inside it. Have to take it apart.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks!

I'm waiting for photos from this past weekend's events.

Bees get every where! Have a pancake air compressor that seemed to run well but just wouldn't put out any air. Took off the air intake muffler to take a look at the cylinder/rings. Yup, it was clogged off with a bee's nest. 

The mud dubbers love to plug off the fittings for my air tools also. Now I use 3/8" vacuum caps on the fittings to keep them out. Works great!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. My home computer tanked over the weekend. Taking it to shop to see if it is worth fixing. I think I am going for an Apple this time.


----------



## gritz

Been a busy weekend for me. Traded an 034 for an MS290 and a bit of cash. Just gotta get rid of the 290 now. The guy that said he wanted one said it wasn't new enough, lol. I guess that's what I get for trying to help somebody out. Now I'm stuck with a terd saw, lol. Nothing else, it can be a loaner saw. Got my aftermarket 026 put back together, now has 125 psi of compression. I think I'll run a few tanks through it and see what happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Yall need to check this bad ass machine out! Alex does top notch work! http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/263855/


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Yall need to check this bad ass machine out! Alex does top notch work! http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/263855/


 
I saw the thread but I cannot see the pics from work (just get the boxes with red X's) and my home PC tanked on me. I agree, Alex does top notch work.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> I'm waiting for photos from this past weekend's events.
> 
> Bees get every where! Have a pancake air compressor that seemed to run well but just wouldn't put out any air. Took off the air intake muffler to take a look at the cylinder/rings. Yup, it was clogged off with a bee's nest.
> 
> The mud dubbers love to plug off the fittings for my air tools also. Now I use 3/8" vacuum caps on the fittings to keep them out. Works great!


 check the piggy site pot belly thread


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Workshop + family
> Diggers_dad
> Hinerman
> Paul Shook and Kooper
> Lurch2


 

Charity Cut this Saturday, Oct. 4th. I'll be on site no later than 7:30am.
Any other takers? (So I'll know how much food to bring.) 
Same place as before.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Charity Cut this Saturday, Oct. 4th. I'll be on site no later than 7:30am.
> Any other takers? (So I'll know how much food to bring.)
> Same place as before.


 hopefully ill be able to do the next one Steve been really busy


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a good one. Will see some of you this weekend.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, now that the first two cups are down!! Hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Echo CS330T running. Guidence from Pogo on the other forum gave me the clue. L.S. screw out 3-31/2 turns and H.S. is out 2-2 1/2 turns. Yikes!

Now to find a 12" bar/chain for him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

From over there.

Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
WSC +1 (and chain)
Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
Tallfarmboy
Deezleman
Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL) 
Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
Cobey +1
Workshop +?


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Raining cats and dogs here. I think its gonna be a long day; I stayed up to watch the Royals win by the skin of their teeth. Landscaping is gonna be on hold for a day or so, maybe I can play in the garage now. Oh yeah!


----------



## Mo. Jim

gritz said:


> Morning everybody! Raining cats and dogs here. I think its gonna be a long day; I stayed up to watch the Royals win by the skin of their teeth. Landscaping is gonna be on hold for a day or so, maybe I can play in the garage now. Oh yeah!


 
Morning Brandon and the rest of you good folks, it was raining here at 4:00, but has quit for now.


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> From over there.
> 
> Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
> WSC +1 (and chain)
> Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
> awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
> Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezleman
> Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL)
> Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
> Cobey +1
> Workshop +?


 
Morning everybody. What is this list for? I am not on it,,,,just trying to figure out if that is a good or bad thing.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## Oliver1655

List is for Hedgefest - On Nov 1st 

There will be a chain race among other things. All chains will be run on Hedge's ported 562 to focus on how different sharpening methods compare while in the cut. If you want to play, chains should be 3/8", 84 DL either .050 or .063. I believe there will be several categories, chisel/semi chisel - round filed, square filed work chains, race chains, ???


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
WSC +1 (and chain)
Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
Tallfarmboy
Deezleman
Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL)
Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
Cobey +1
Workshop +?
Hinerman + 2 hoodlums


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
WSC +1 (and chain)
Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
Tallfarmboy
Deezleman
Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL) 
Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
Cobey +1
Workshop +?
Freehand
MoJim
Weekend lumberjack+2
Sawnami[/QUOTE]
Thinkrtinker
Hinerman +2, from other site.

Just moving it forward...


----------



## Hinerman

Has everybody switched sites?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Has everybody switched sites?



I dunno but, you never can tell when this one will turn up its toes again.


----------



## sunfish

opcorn:


----------



## workshop

I check in occasionally, now, but spend most of my time on the other site. Seems to be fewer problems over there.


----------



## Hedgerow

I check this one too...
But sometimes it don't give me my alerts..


----------



## CMNRallye79

What other site?


----------



## Hinerman

CMNRallye79 said:


> What other site?


 
Saw-hawgs without the hyphen and a Z instead of the S. AS has the word blocked so I can't type it the correct way.


----------



## sam-tip

I check a total of six sites for wood info. Don't know if AS will let me type them.
firewood hoarders club
forestry forum
hearth
AS
saz hog
outdoor wood furnace info

Then there are the cummins truck forums, RV forums, satellite TV forums and hot rod forums. I might have a problem besides chainsaws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I check this one thread here thats it, rest of my time is over there.


----------



## cobey

Work Saw Collector said:


> I check this one thread here thats it, rest of my time is over there.


 ya our thread


----------



## cobey

morning all.......


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> morning all.......


 Morning Cobey and the rest of you GTG fans, it's going to be a cold, gloomy, windy and rainy day here. Other than that it should be a great day. Have a safe one


----------



## sunfish

Mornin all! This cooler air feels Real Good!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning Cobey and the rest of you GTG fans, it's going to be a cold, gloomy, windy and rainy day here. Other than that it should be a great day. Have a safe one



Dust off that OWB yet? Geezer bones ache this morning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Dust off that OWB yet? Geezer bones ache this morning.


 Morning Carl and the rest of you slackers. Stove tuneup is on the list for tomorrow, heat would have been nice last night and this morning.


----------



## sawnami




----------



## Homelite410

I hear a cricket.............


----------



## cobey

chirp chirp....... got a butt ugly 590 echo HD junk pile saw today....
a few issues but the engine runs good, low hours, but it looks like they trenched with it :/, used it fer a bat, and a uv test subject...
veried colors of orange to pink .....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Still recovering from yesterday.


----------



## gritz

Been trying to get an 026 put together, re sharpen all my chains for next weekend (helping my Dad cut firewood since he has a clot in his leg), and finish my landscaping project. Gotta service my neighbors chop saw for him. It was a total lifesaver this week. Had to cut every capstone on there. Should have seen all the concrete dust!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heckofa flower pot......................................


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Heckofa flower pot......................................



Yep, but the timbers that were there before were starting to rot on the bottom. Just asking for trouble. Gotta keep resale value up, lol.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, going to be a nice day here in NW Mo. Have a safe one


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, be a great day today and even better tomorrow. Going fishin' with the B.I.L..


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Is everybody familiar with the Leveraxe? There is a thread (sticky) in the firewood forum. One is being shipped again for testing. I signed up to test it. I have requested it in time for the GTG on 11/1. Is anybody interested in testing it at the GTG? Matt, do you have any wood we could split with the axe? Here is the thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-traveling-leveraxe-2-test-demo-thread.263669/

Here is the axe:

http://lumberjac.com/2013/06/vipukirves-leveraxe/


----------



## Oliver1655

Thomas, if you can bring it, would be interested trying it. 
- Wonder with the twisting action how much it will be working the wrists as it twists sideways? 
- When the stop block hits, how much of a jaring action occurs?


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Thomas, if you can bring it, would be interested trying it.
> - Wonder with the twisting action how much it will be working the wrists as it twists sideways?
> - When the stop block hits, how much of a jaring action occurs?



The plan is to bring it to our GTG.

I think the secret is to lighten your grip at impact to allow the axe to pivot. It shouldn't be a problem for me as I already do that anyway....a habit I learned from many years of golf.

On a side note, I got the new I-Mac today. This is my first stop since hooking it up. Been without a home PC for about a week. It is nice.


----------



## 67L36Driver

On a similar note: I loaded Tapatalk on my Iphone 5 and it works well. Not near like using my 'puter tho.

Morning fellas! Geezer bladder strikes again. Going back to bed.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Get the coffee flowing and have a great day.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning GTG fans, on my first cup and waiting for the sun to shine. Have a safe one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows everyone tonight?


----------



## Homelite410

Good chimney clean and new led yard light up on the pole.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, pulled a compression check on the old white truck this afternoon. I think all that clattering was the valve train coming apart. Cyl #1 0, #2 60, #3 o, #4 120, #5 30, #6 120. Pulling the head on these fuel injected 300's is a real PITA. Other than that it was a nice day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Vehicle problems persist here in nw Mo. Son blew the engine in his '05 Forester. Flat opposed four banger.
Where to get one of those? I have no clue.

Paint drying very, very slowly on the Homie 2000. Argh!


----------



## Hinerman

I am good, tired, but good. Picked up my 4th load of oak tonight. It is wearing me out. The biggest stuff is still on the ground (probably 48" across).


----------



## Redhorse

67L36Driver said:


> On a similar note: I loaded Tapatalk on my Iphone 5 and it works well. Not near like using my 'puter tho.
> 
> Morning fellas! Geezer bladder strikes again. Going back to bed.



Tapatalk is what I use exclusively, my desktop is caput!! I can get most everything done from it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hows everyone tonight?


 good! got the new echo to Matt to take to AWOL in cabool


----------



## Oliver1655

Noodle, Thomas, noodle!


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Noodle, Thomas, noodle!


There ain't nothing like noodling with 95cc of haul the mail baby!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Mike


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks, pulled a compression check on the old white truck this afternoon. I think all that clattering was the valve train coming apart. Cyl #1 0, #2 60, #3 o, #4 120, #5 30, #6 120. Pulling the head on these fuel injected 300's is a real PITA. Other than that it was a nice day.



Word from Allen is that the Ford 300 uses a fiber gear on the camshaft. Failure of which shouldn't cause valve interfearence with the pistons. That being the case I suspect something caused the valve stems to stick. Evidence of which is the near zero compression on half the cylinders.

On the Forester front: We have arranged for it to be towed from mile marker 37 on I435 but don't know to where to take it yet. I may end up with some yard art for a spell.

I hope Michael pushed it far enuff off the shoulder it won't be towed as a traffic hazard.


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Noodle, Thomas, noodle!



I do noodle the big stuff.

Good morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

beautiful day...


----------



## srcarr52

67L36Driver said:


> Word from Allen is that the Ford 300 uses a fiber gear on the camshaft. Failure of which shouldn't cause valve interfearence with the pistons. That being the case I suspect something caused the valve stems to stick. Evidence of which is the near zero compression on half the cylinders.



Remebering back to my auto machine shop days those did have a phenolic (wood fiber and resin) gear on the camshaft that would often loose a couple of teeth and then you'd bend a bunch of valves.


----------



## 67L36Driver

srcarr52 said:


> Remebering back to my auto machine shop days those did have a phenolic (wood fiber and resin) gear on the camshaft that would often loose a couple of teeth and then you'd bend a bunch of valves.



OK then it is a so called 'interference' engine.
I'm not sure if it is or isn't.

Dodge Neon is an interference engine. Ask me how I know that. Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gear is most likely Westinghouse Micarta. Rosin fabric laminate.

'05 Forester safely hauled over to shop on Pear just a two miles from here. Engine from a wreck with 67K original miles on the way. Mike's car has 150K on it. We will be way upside down in the darn thing when the dust settles.

Paint on the Homie is still soft after two solid days. And, clutch spider is cracked.


----------



## workshop

Ford 300 straight six is not a zero clearance engine. A lot of 4 cyl engines built from the middle 90's and newer are zero clearance engines.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm here now... Did I miss anything?
Why am I not getting alerts from this thread??


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I'm here now... Did I miss anything?
> Why am I not getting alerts from this thread??


 i only get the notificationof the first post after my last post


----------



## cobey

i spent more time fixing a guys rocked chain today than squaring up a chain 
funny how you learn stuff anytime you sharpen a chain, today it was filing with a handle vs. no handle


----------



## Oliver1655

As previously mentioned, golf balls make great handles.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> As previously mentioned, golf balls make great handles.


 I might have to try that... thanks


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good morning Midlanders.

Thunderstorm woke me up at 3. That, and my bladder.

Need to do a wellness check on Jim. Also need his sage advice on a Solo 640 and an Alpina 070 carcass.

Little Echo tophandles are out of the question. Something has made them got thru the roof on evilbay bids.

Back to bed......................................


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, raining here this morning, thunder boomers and a lot of lightning and a flood watch. I have four appointments at the VA med center this morning. Ah the Golden Years. Have a safe one, later Jim.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, raining here this morning, thunder boomers and a lot of lightning and a flood watch. I have four appointments at the VA med center this morning. Ah the Golden Years. Have a safe one, later Jim.



Take some reading material.................................................

Blondie wants me to go down there for a hearing aid but then I wouldn't be able to tune her out.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Take some reading material.................................................
> 
> Blondie wants me to go down there for a hearing aid but then I wouldn't be able to tune her out.


I believe they have a mute switch . Good morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow

No rain here yet...
And that's ok with me...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rain finally let up. Bet we got another inch.


----------



## Hinerman

No rain here. Low 80s with a nice breeze and overcast...fantastic weather


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Rain finally let up. Bet we got another inch.


 It rained off and on all the way to Leavenworth, Ks. going to the VA, just some sprinkels coming back. I think there is another round on the way. I wish ole Jim would get off his tuckus and get the wood burner ready to fire up. It's going to get cold one of these days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Alan... Looks like Levi will not be pulling the R this Saturday... Football game has been scheduled at MO Southern's Field at 1:00... He ain't real happy about it, but made the commitment to the team...
But I will run down with some saws, in case a race breaks out...


----------



## dgb84

Lookin' like its going to be another good turnout this year hedgerow? I'm planning on coming and have a buddy that'd like to go.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> It rained off and on all the way to Leavenworth, Ks. going to the VA, just some sprinkels coming back. I think there is another round on the way. I wish ole Jim would get off his tuckus and get the wood burner ready to fire up. It's going to get cold one of these days.



Well Jim you must be doing good they didn't keep you.


----------



## Hedgerow

dgb84 said:


> Lookin' like its going to be another good turnout this year hedgerow? I'm planning on coming and have a buddy that'd like to go.


With this crew, it's always a good turn out...
Lookin forward to seein ya..
Nov. 1, but a bunch of us will be around the night before...
You got directions ironed out?


----------



## dgb84

I just need an address and I should be good to go. We have a camper if there's a place pretty close by or we could just grab a hotel. Id like to arrive Friday in time for some festivities.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Alan... Looks like Levi will not be pulling the R this Saturday... Football game has been scheduled at MO Southern's Field at 1:00... He ain't real happy about it, but made the commitment to the team...
> But I will run down with some saws, in case a race breaks out...


 Tell Levi that a mans got to know his priorities! It's not looking good for a pull on Saturday anyway, we have had very steady rain since early afternoon, and at times heavy. There WILL be at least a little racing, as we can do that under a roof!


----------



## Hedgerow

dgb84 said:


> I just need an address and I should be good to go. We have a camper if there's a place pretty close by or we could just grab a hotel. Id like to arrive Friday in time for some festivities.


2 PM's sent!
There should be somewhere to park a camper...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well Jim you must be doing good they didn't keep you.


 No they just sent me home to expire on my own time. Actually my doctor was a whole lot happier with the results of this new set of tests. She didn't like the numbers on the last ones, which is why I was back for more today. For better or worse all of us are just here one day at a time.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Tell Levi that a mans got to know his priorities! It's not looking good for a pull on Saturday anyway, we have had very steady rain since early afternoon, and at times heavy. There WILL be at least a little racing, as we can do that under a roof!


 super cool under roof racing!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> No they just sent me home to expire on my own time. Actually my doctor was a whole lot happier with the results of this new set of tests. She didn't like the numbers on the last ones, which is why I was back for more today. For better or worse all of us are just here one day at a time.



That's great Jim. Its been raining here all evening.


----------



## cobey

its dumping here the last little while


----------



## Oliver1655

Rain, rain, go away!!! It is like a swamp outside.

Hope they have better weather for the Waukee charity cut/GTG this weekend.

Cobey with all the muffler mods, racing under a roof may just get a bit loud. Extra hearing protection is encouraged.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Rain, rain, go away!!! It is like a swamp outside.
> 
> Hope they have better weather for the Waukee charity cut/GTG this weekend.
> 
> Cobey with all the muffler mods, racing under a roof may just get a bit loud. Extra hearing protection is encouraged.


 
running saws in the direction of Matts wood shed is super loud too!!! .... makes saws sound real good


----------



## 67L36Driver

Raining again. Growing web feet.

We may be in deep doo doo. Got the Homie 2000 together far enuff to tug on the pull rope. Even with worn rings on a marginal piston it's all I can manage


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Raining again. Growing web feet.
> 
> We may be in deep doo doo. Got the Homie 2000 together far enuff to tug on the pull rope. Even with worn rings on a marginal piston it's all I can manage


 thats a big one.. it may be a booger to pull!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Paint is still too green to set it on the floor to be pullin' on him so I can get some leverage. Have to finish up the fuel/carb. system.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oliver1655 said:


> Rain, rain, go away!!! It is like a swamp outside.
> 
> Hope they have better weather for the Waukee charity cut/GTG this weekend.
> 
> Cobey with all the muffler mods, racing under a roof may just get a bit loud. Extra hearing protection is encouraged.



WHAT DID YOU SAY. I wish When I was Young I would have known about hearing loss.




cobey said:


> running saws in the direction of Matts wood shed is super loud too!!! .... makes saws sound real good



He Lets You cut


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, looks like the rain is over for a while, but with the temps in the 50's it's going to be a damp chilly day. Need more coffee, back later, stay dry and have a safe one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok.. It's a swamp here...
Standing water everywhere....
Bout 2 months too late...


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

its a swamp here too... the quotes are messed up


----------



## cobey

sweet taters fer breakfast..... baked with salt, pepper and butter ...... om nom nom... they are good


----------



## specter29

morning guys


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY. I wish When I was Young I would have known about hearing loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He Lets You cut


 yep some..........


----------



## cobey

specter29 said:


> morning guys


 morning


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Ok.. It's a swamp here...
> Standing water everywhere....
> Bout 2 months too late...


 Neighbor down the road was picking corn wed. said it was making 230 to 240 bu. per acre. This is river bottom ground and no irrigation, downside is corn prices are around $2.80 a bu.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> morning guys


Mornin Brent...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Neighbor down the road was picking corn wed. said it was making 230 to 240 bu. per acre. This is river bottom ground and no irrigation, downside is corn prices are around $2.80 a bu.


Yup...
Be a lot less of it planted around here next year...


----------



## 67L36Driver

I need a pull rope boy.




And, no, the fuel tank isn't hooked up yet. Don't trust the paint or the tank cover seal. The short line has fuel from an eyedropper for a 'supply source'.

Heh. To prime the carb. you just blow on the short line. He. He.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon fellas, looks like good weather for Iowa.


----------



## workshop

Evening fellas. Kinda slow in here tonight.


----------



## gritz

Anybody have a 28" 3/8 Stihl bar and chain they want to sell? I have a 440 headed my way that needs a bar and chain. I need one fit my 660 anyway.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Evening fellas. Kinda slow in here tonight.


Sure has been...


gritz said:


> Anybody have a 28" 3/8 Stihl bar and chain they want to sell? I have a 440 headed my way that needs a bar and chain. I need one fit my 660 anyway.


I only got 2 Stihl bars to my name...


----------



## sawnami

Overhauled the carb, replaced the fuel line and cleaned the tank on this little guy (52e) tonight. Fired right up and seems to run pretty good. 







Got tired of messing with a Pioneer 650 and threw it back in the bottom of the "to do" pile

The Wright C-50 is coming slowly along. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

i got to go to bed..... I got a really nice 10-10 in the mail today...thanks Mark


----------



## Brettl

gritz said:


> Anybody have a 28" 3/8 Stihl bar and chain they want to sell? I have a 440 headed my way that needs a bar and chain. I need one fit my 660 anyway.


That's going to be a great combo. I have a 441cm with a 30 bar. I cut up a 24 inch seasoned hedge log with it and I just layed the bar on it and let the weight of the saw and bar do all the work. The cutting efficiency of brute power combined with weight combined with sharpness of chain was awesome. Long story but I made a major oversight that day. That tree would have killed me I think if I was 2 feet to the left of where I stood.

I too, only have 2 20 and over Stihl bars. Tough to find, and expensive.

Hedgerow, that's an awesome tree in your avatar,. Pics are fuzzy on this phone. Is that a hedge tree?!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Overhauled the carb, replaced the fuel line and cleaned the tank on this little guy (52e) tonight. Fired right up and seems to run pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of messing with a Pioneer 650 and threw it back in the bottom of the "to do" pile
> 
> The Wright C-50 is coming slowly along.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




I just had a rvalue sighting


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> That's going to be a great combo. I have a 441cm with a 30 bar. I cut up a 24 inch seasoned hedge log with it and I just layed the bar on it and let the weight of the saw and bar do all the work. The cutting efficiency of brute power combined with weight combined with sharpness of chain was awesome. Long story but I made a major oversight that day. That tree would have killed me I think if I was 2 feet to the left of where I stood.
> 
> I too, only have 2 20 and over Stihl bars. Tough to find, and expensive.
> 
> Hedgerow, that's an awesome tree in your avatar,. Pics are fuzzy on this phone. Is that a hedge tree?!


Nope.. That one was a 50" American Elm..


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, Been working on Bumblebee the last week. Got it running pretty nice in the driveway, so son and I took it up the street to see what would act up. Guy I got it from said it would run a little bit then fall on it's nose and die. Yep, after about a block it started stumbling, dropped off and died. Let it sit for a minute and fired right back up and idled great. Hmm, seems like I've seen this before. Idled it back home and decided to pull the fuel tank. Got the tank out and pulled the fuel pump assembly and, PRESTO, the prefilter looked like it had been painted black. (Supposed to be white) Shined a flashlight into the tank and couldn't hardly see the bottom of the it. (You were right, Eric) Only had about 5 gallons of fuel in it. Drained that off into a 5 gallon gas can. You wouldn't believe the junk that came out of it.
I figure the main problem is that the Bee has sat for about 90 % of it's life after all the modifications were done to it. That coupled with the alchohol/gasoline that's available now a days. Inside of the tank had a bunch of black crud all over too. Pressure washer took care of that stuff. Dried the tank out with a heat gun in the fuel neck till bone dry, then a shop vac on the filler neck and compressed air in the pump opening to get the rest of the dirt/dust out of it. Installed a new prefilter on the pump along with a new lock ring/o-ring and a new fuel line filter. Just waiting on new gas tank straps to come in and install the tank, THEN we will see how it runs.
Also going to clean all under hood wiring connections with electronics cleaner to ensure good connections.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, Been working on Bumblebee the last week. Got it running pretty nice in the driveway, so son and I took it up the street to see what would act up. Guy I got it from said it would run a little bit then fall on it's nose and die. Yep, after about a block it started stumbling, dropped off and died. Let it sit for a minute and fired right back up and idled great. Hmm, seems like I've seen this before. Idled it back home and decided to pull the fuel tank. Got the tank out and pulled the fuel pump assembly and, PRESTO, the prefilter looked like it had been painted black. (Supposed to be white) Shined a flashlight into the tank and couldn't hardly see the bottom of the it. (You were right, Eric) Only had about 5 gallons of fuel in it. Drained that off into a 5 gallon gas can. You wouldn't believe the junk that came out of it.
> I figure the main problem is that the Bee has sat for about 90 % of it's life after all the modifications were done to it. That coupled with the alchohol/gasoline that's available now a days. Inside of the tank had a bunch of black crud all over too. Pressure washer took care of that stuff. Dried the tank out with a heat gun in the fuel neck till bone dry, then a shop vac on the filler neck and compressed air in the pump opening to get the rest of the dirt/dust out of it. Installed a new prefilter on the pump along with a new lock ring/o-ring and a new fuel line filter. Just waiting on new gas tank straps to come in and install the tank, THEN we will see how it runs.
> Also going to clean all under hood wiring connections with electronics cleaner to ensure good connections.



Sounds like fun, lol. Hopefully that fixes it. Can't hurt it for sure.


----------



## gritz

Dad and I cut a few loads of firewood today. Used the 026 with the aftermarket cylinder. Three tanks of fuel and feeling stronger. Think it would have imploded of it was going to?


----------



## sawnami

Tammi brought me a little something from an auction that she went to today. I love my wife. 






Put gas in it and fired up and ran after a few pulls.

So far she's brought home a near mint SXLAO, a 26 LCS, two Homie 750's and numerous XL's, XL12's, and SXL's. 

Did I mention that I love my wife? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> Dad and I cut a few loads of firewood today. Used the 026 with the aftermarket cylinder. Three tanks of fuel and feeling stronger. Think it would have imploded of it was going to?


What brand of kit did you get. I have used several dozen aftermarket p/c kits and most of them in my experience last plenty long enough for yearly firewood cutting. The only ones that I have had actually wear out or give up altogether are the guys who are using them everyday, hard. In those cases I have seen them fail in as little as 50 hours of use. Seems like the pistons fail prematurely and the quality of the plating on some kits is just not all that good. Flaking is pretty common to find on cylinders that I inspect in the shop on a regular basis on AM kits. 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> What brand of kit did you get. I have used several dozen aftermarket p/c kits and most of them in my experience last plenty long enough for yearly firewood cutting. The only ones that I have had actually wear out or give up altogether are the guys who are using them everyday, hard. In those cases I have seen them fail in as little as 50 hours of use. Seems like the pistons fail prematurely and the quality of the plating on some kits is just not all that good. Flaking is pretty common to find on cylinders that I inspect in the shop on a regular basis on AM kits.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



It's an Italian company, "Ratio" is the brand name. The shop in Germany used them a lot. Had to run it without a base gasket in order to get above 125 psi of compression. Seems to be running good now though. This is the saw that carb you got me went on, btw. Thanks again!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Tammi brought me a little something from an auction that she went to today. I love my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put gas in it and fired up and ran after a few pulls.
> 
> So far she's brought home a near mint SXLAO, a 26 LCS, two Homie 750's and numerous XL's, XL12's, and SXL's.
> 
> Did I mention that I love my wife?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Well I guess! Day Yum................................................


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Tammi brought me a little something from an auction that she went to today. I love my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put gas in it and fired up and ran after a few pulls.
> 
> So far she's brought home a near mint SXLAO, a 26 LCS, two Homie 750's and numerous XL's, XL12's, and SXL's.
> 
> Did I mention that I love my wife?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 very nice!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, having my coffee and checking out my watched threads for new posts. Hopefully we will have some pics from Cabool and Iowa later.
Steve L, love that P100, I have one in my around to it pile along with a PM1000.


----------



## Hedgerow

I never got any pics from Cabool yesterday... But Stumpy came out to run a few.. Connor ran Levi's 023, and my 9010 in the races...


----------



## workshop

Morning All,
Anybody have a spare on/off switch for a Jonsered 670 Super? Mine turned back to it's natural elements.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve I have purchased kill switches at hard ware stores take whats left of yours to get the right base size. If it is like the 670 champ I have it is a metal toggle.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve I have purchased kill switches at hard ware stores take whats left of yours to get the right base size. If it is like the 670 champ I have it is a metal toggle.


Yeah, mine is metal top with plastic base, which is what broke. Been to 4 hardware stores and 2 radio shacks. No joy. I could conceivably drill the hole a little bigger and probably use an XL12 switch, but really don't want to do that. There's one on evilbay for $18 shipped but comes with a pile of stuff I don't need. Weed eater man doesn't show a Jonsered listing. Guess I'll just keep looking, one will turn up.


----------



## sawnami

The one on the 52E that I just got running had a blowout just like yours. Some older weedeaters use a chrome bat handle switch that's similar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Oliver1655

Frequently OEM parts are cheaper than hardware/second hand suppliers when available. A kill switch for my Stihl 08s was $8, no shipping charge.


----------



## pdqdl

If you have one where you are at, try an electric or electronics supply store. They have switches of almost any size.


----------



## gritz

workshop said:


> Yeah, mine is metal top with plastic base, which is what broke. Been to 4 hardware stores and 2 radio shacks. No joy. I could conceivably drill the hole a little bigger and probably use an XL12 switch, but really don't want to do that. There's one on evilbay for $18 shipped but comes with a pile of stuff I don't need. Weed eater man doesn't show a Jonsered listing. Guess I'll just keep looking, one will turn up.



Try Parts Express. I buy all kinds of electronic parts from them. They are cheap and fast. I've been very pleased. They have like hundreds of different switches.

https://www.parts-express.com/cat/switches/77


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, cool, overcast and rainy here this morning with a brisk wind. If anyone finds a source for those switchs, I need 3 or 4 myself. Like Steve P I really don't to drill any cases.


----------



## lumberjackchef

gritz said:


> It's an Italian company, "Ratio" is the brand name. The shop in Germany used them a lot. Had to run it without a base gasket in order to get above 125 psi of compression. Seems to be running good now though. This is the saw that carb you got me went on, btw. Thanks again!


What was the squish on that thing? I have done 26 cylinders like that and made them have over 170 psi.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> Yeah, mine is metal top with plastic base, which is what broke. Been to 4 hardware stores and 2 radio shacks. No joy. I could conceivably drill the hole a little bigger and probably use an XL12 switch, but really don't want to do that. There's one on evilbay for $18 shipped but comes with a pile of stuff I don't need. Weed eater man doesn't show a Jonsered listing. Guess I'll just keep looking, one will turn up.


Got pix & dimensions?


----------



## cobey

hi all  floating away here!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> hi all  floating away here!!


 Evening all, we have had light to moderate rain here since dark thirty this morning and is still coming down.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Yeah, mine is metal top with plastic base, which is what broke. Been to 4 hardware stores and 2 radio shacks. No joy. I could conceivably drill the hole a little bigger and probably use an XL12 switch, but really don't want to do that. There's one on evilbay for $18 shipped but comes with a pile of stuff I don't need. Weed eater man doesn't show a Jonsered listing. Guess I'll just keep looking, one will turn up.


 
Found a switch for the Jred 670 Super today. A place I've known about for years but only been out there once before. NOS on hand. Only had 1. Needless to say it came home with me. $10.04 w/tax. Was tickled to pieces to get it.
A little buisness out in the country, been there forever, I guess. So, while I was there I got to talking with the lady (owner) and said I had a few questions to ask, if she didn't mind. Ask away, she said. Asked her if she had any NOS parts for Mac or Homelite? She looked over at me, smiling, and said "We sure do". I got to talking with her and said I knew a bunch of other crazy people that like and collect chainsaws. (To say the least) She said, "How about a tour?" Talk about kids and candy stores. I had to stop and get a couple gallons of water to drink to make up for what I lost in drooling. Racks upon racks of NOS Mcculloch, Homelite, Stihl, Jonsered, Dolmar, B&S, Lawnboy, Kohler and who knows what else. Racks and stacks of New bars and used bars. Took me out back to some storage containers, more of the same. Opened up one trailer with nothing but chainsaws and saw carcasses.
I couldn't venture a number.
I asked if it was OK with her if I went on AS and the other site and spread the word about her place. I know there are guys local to me that have been there, probably numerous times, and have bought from her. There are probably some not local who have bought from her. But I had a feeling a lot of us don't know about this place and what they have. I had no idea they had so much and even in my own back yard. She had not heard of us. I'll post the buisness name and number in a second. Found out she does credit card over the phone and ships, too.
It's called "Harald's Small Engine Inc."
Website www.haraldonline.com
Phone number 1-417-743-2314
Fax 1-417-743-2314
I'm not promoting their buisnes, or anything like that. It's just another place that has NOS parts. But it's getting harder and harder to find the places that still have have this stuff. That's the whole purpose to this post. OE NOS parts for the people that like and want OE NOS parts.
If I'm out of line here, I aplogize. I'm not trying to take away from any sponsers here. But I thought this needs to be put out there. I don't know their pricing structure or anything like that. But I felt the price I paid for this switch was a pretty decent deal. Call them, don't call them. Up to you all. I'm just putting it out there.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Found a switch for the Jred 670 Super today. A place I've known about for years but only been out there once before. NOS on hand. Only had 1. Needless to say it came home with me. $10.04 w/tax. Was tickled to pieces to get it.
> A little buisness out in the country, been there forever, I guess. So, while I was there I got to talking with the lady (owner) and said I had a few questions to ask, if she didn't mind. Ask away, she said. Asked her if she had any NOS parts for Mac or Homelite? She looked over at me, smiling, and said "We sure do". I got to talking with her and said I knew a bunch of other crazy people that like and collect chainsaws. (To say the least) She said, "How about a tour?" Talk about kids and candy stores. I had to stop and get a couple gallons of water to drink to make up for what I lost in drooling. Racks upon racks of NOS Mcculloch, Homelite, Stihl, Jonsered, Dolmar, B&S, Lawnboy, Kohler and who knows what else. Racks and stacks of New bars and used bars. Took me out back to some storage containers, more of the same. Opened up one trailer with nothing but chainsaws and saw carcasses.
> I couldn't venture a number.
> I asked if it was OK with her if I went on AS and the other site and spread the word about her place. I know there are guys local to me that have been there, probably numerous times, and have bought from her. There are probably some not local who have bought from her. But I had a feeling a lot of us don't know about this place and what they have. I had no idea they had so much and even in my own back yard. She had not heard of us. I'll post the buisness name and number in a second. Found out she does credit card over the phone and ships, too.
> It's called "Harald's Small Engine Inc."
> Website www.haraldonline.com
> Phone number 1-417-743-2314
> Fax 1-417-743-2314
> I'm not promoting their buisnes, or anything like that. It's just another place that has NOS parts. But it's getting harder and harder to find the places that still have have this stuff. That's the whole purpose to this post. OE NOS parts for the people that like and want OE NOS parts.
> If I'm out of line here, I aplogize. I'm not trying to take away from any sponsers here. But I thought this needs to be put out there. I don't know their pricing structure or anything like that. But I felt the price I paid for this switch was a pretty decent deal. Call them, don't call them. Up to you all. I'm just putting it out there.


 

sweet! maybe they got 10-10 crank seals


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> sweet! maybe they got 10-10 crank seals


I bet they do. Judging from the piles of Mac stuff I saw.


----------



## Brettl

Doesn't seem out of line to me. Thank you for the heads up.
I'm a Stihl fan and I've become a big fan of the 024 since I took one in trade. Ironically, it was the 390 that I wanted. I wound up selling the 390 and use my 024 every time I go out. Can't find 024s for sale though. I'll check this place out to see if they have some 024 parts saws.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Doesn't seem out of line to me. Thank you for the heads up.
> I'm a Stihl fan and I've become a big fan of the 024 since I took one in trade. Ironically, it was the 390 that I wanted. I wound up selling the 390 and use my 024 every time I go out. Can't find 024s for sale though. I'll check this place out to see if they have some 024 parts saws.


They have 3 trailer loads of saw carcasses... I'm surprised Steve didn't know about them already..
Sawnami and I have known about them for a long time...
Their old Bar selection is impressive...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> They have 3 trailer loads of saw carcasses... I'm surprised Steve didn't know about them already..
> Sawnami and I have known about them for a long time...
> Their old Bar selection is impressive...


oh i like bars!! I got a guide bar collecting problem.... i want a nos HOMELITE printed red on bare metal.. bar.... so beautiful


----------



## old cookie

HOMELITE in red on bare metal,I might just have one of those Coby.Let me check.What happened about GTG aint heard much about it lately?


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> HOMELITE in red on bare metal,I might just have one of those Coby.Let me check.What happened about GTG aint heard much about it lately?


 mmm homelite  nov 1st at Matts?? its still on! gonna be a good time, are you comming? gonna be a hoot  dad had one of those bars and wrecked it


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> HOMELITE in red on bare metal,I might just have one of those Coby.Let me check.What happened about GTG aint heard much about it lately?


Bout time you checked in!!!
Nov. 1 at my place again...
Bring that sporty little 346 for the stock races!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

And send me your number again...
I lost it when my phone dumped it's guts on me...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! WET here.

Jim! What's the situation on the 3/4 ton white Ford?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, rain finally stopped sometime during the night, on my third cup of coffee and waiting for daylight. Might be a good day to sort some boxs of parts or not, have a good one, later Jim.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl , Jim I need webbed feet to stay up it is soaked. Good morning.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders! WET here.
> 
> Jim! What's the situation on the 3/4 ton white Ford?


 It's redlined for now, looking like a spring project right now, I am working on a transfer case problem on the 92 4 wheeler.


----------



## Oliver1655

Soggy & boggy here! 

Thankfully it looks like a week of sun coming!


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Soggy & boggy here!
> 
> Thankfully it looks like a week of sun coming!


We need it!!!


----------



## workshop

Yeah, I've known about them for years. Been out there a couple of times. Just never got a tour of the place. They have some serious tonnage on parts out there.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Yeah, I've known about them for years. Been out there a couple of times. Just never got a tour of the place. They have some serious tonnage on parts out there.


And their bar selection is old and impressive!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> And their bar selection is old and impressive!!


Matt, that place close to you? I want that Sandvik, if it fits a Husky!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, that place close to you? I want that Sandvik, if it fits a Husky!


Closer to Springfield...
Just google Harald's small engines in Billing's MO
They got some old sexy stuff...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, started the first fire of the season just before dark. I still have some more work to get it ready for winter, but it's good for tonight.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Closer to Springfield...
> Just google Harald's small engines in Billing's MO
> They got some old sexy stuff...


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Closer to Springfield...
> Just google Harald's small engines in Billing's MO
> They got some old sexy stuff...


One thing I found out while I was visiting with them. They love it when someone calls up with a part number, as I did yesterday. I looked up an IPL online and found the part number for the switch I was needing. I'm sure more than a few of us have our own IPL's for some of the stuff we have, or have access to one.


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> What was the squish on that thing? I have done 26 cylinders like that and made them have over 170 psi.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk



It's at just under .040" I ran it all this weekend. Ran about three tanks through it. Feels pretty good to me. It's up to 140 psi from 125. I'd guess two more tanks it'll be at 150 at that rate, lol.


----------



## gritz

Got these in the mail today.

[URL=http://s212.photobucket.com/user/blovingier/media/DFF294D7-3833-41E0-8B6F-CBB4033050C7_zps1hwb0zro.jpg.html]

[/URL]
http://s212.photobucket.com/user/bl...3-41E0-8B6F-CBB4033050C7_zps1hwb0zro.jpg.html
I get to keep everything but the 440. It's a fix and return. I will create a thread on it mist likely. It has a new OEM P&C, but falls on its face in the cut. I need to buy a 28" bar and chain to test it out for myself. One of the 362s has a good cylinder supposedly. And the 026 needs a cylinder and piston.


----------



## old cookie

Hedge I am panning on being there.Looking forward to it


----------



## old cookie

Well Matt I guess I forgot how to send you my number.I guess I will give it to you in a couple weeks.My son says I probably shouldn't have a computer.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning!

Wanted: Junk XL-800 or 925 type piston for reference measurements. I'll pay postage natch' plus donut money.
I suspect that one may accidentally interchange with Remington PL/SL-55.
Both are 2.060" bore.

Going back to bed.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Mike and Carl and everyone else who joins in today. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks to be a beautiful day. Good morning all.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, shaping up to be a nice day here and for the next few days also. Tip for the day, make sure you have water in the coffee pot when turn it on. Otherwise your in for a long wait, ah the golden years.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, shaping up to be a nice day here and for the next few days also. Tip for the day, make sure you have water in the coffee pot when turn it on. Otherwise your in for a long wait, ah the golden years.



Ah, yes, CRS. I resemble that.....................................................................


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> It's at just under .040" I ran it all this weekend. Ran about three tanks through it. Feels pretty good to me. It's up to 140 psi from 125. I'd guess two more tanks it'll be at 150 at that rate, lol.


The 026 came with 2 different base gaskets.. One was 1mm, and the other was .5mm..
Get the .5mm gasket for it and see if that don't help...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pull rope boy showed up today. Broke the 'D' handle on the Homie 2000







Carb. and timing need more work.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Everybody, the new tank straps came in last night for Bumblbee. Took a bicycle inner tube cut to length and pulled that down over the straps for a little added protection for the tank. Son and I (meaning mostly son) will put the tank back in tonight and see how the Bee wants to run now. I think this will probably take care of 90% of the run ability issues. The rest probably in poor/dirty connections.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Pull rope boy showed up today. Broke the 'D' handle on the Homie 2000
> 
> View attachment 373916
> 
> 
> View attachment 373917
> 
> 
> Carb. and timing need more work.



Did the same thing with one of those on my 962. Got a one piece molded one on eBay.


----------



## workshop

Got the gas tank installed in Bumblebee this evening. WOOHOO!!!!! Lines hooked up, wire connections cleaned, filler neck installed. Two 5 gallon cans of premium no ethanol poured into the tank. Check underneath to make sure all is good to go. CRUM!!!! Pin hole stream of gas coming out of it next to one of my new straps. Sheet metal screw into the whole and still no joy. Stuck gas cans under it to catch it again. I'll try some epoxy repair tomorrow evening and see how that goes. I've had good luck with it in the past. 2 steps forward, 1 step back. But still moving forward. After all that, I went into the shop, fired up a saw and felt immediately better.


----------



## cobey




----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> The 026 came with 2 different base gaskets.. One was 1mm, and the other was .5mm..
> Get the .5mm gasket for it and see if that don't help...



I'm running it without a base gasket to get it to .040. I probably need to shave down the base some, but it's okay where it is now. I don't want to mess with it too much really. I'm moving on to other projects for now. I've hit a 440 calling my name. Just need to get a bar for it tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, my 92 4wl drive just went down the road hooked to a wrecker. Should have some good or bad news in a couple of days.
I did get the VW diesel pickup to start yesterday evening, going out and do some more TLC on it after lunch.


----------



## Brettl

Good afternoon all. Hope it ain't too bad MoJim. Only thing I don't like about 4wds is the maintenance cost. 

I'm from Wichita KS, by the way. Just recently saw this thread. I'm hoping to attend a gtg in the next year. Maybe this winter if there's one relatively close. Depends on when/if I tag out on my archery tags.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brettl said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope it ain't too bad MoJim. Only thing I don't like about 4wds is the maintenance cost.
> 
> I'm from Wichita KS, by the way. Just recently saw this thread. I'm hoping to attend a gtg in the next year. Maybe this winter if there's one relatively close. Depends on when/if I tag out on my archery tags.




Brett there is one in Carthage Mo. Nov. 1st. It should be a good one. Pm Hedgerow for address. Or post here if you can make it. and He will get you set up.


----------



## Brettl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Brett there is one in Carthage Mo. Nov. 1st. It should be a good one. Pm Hedgerow for address. Or post here if you can make it. and He will get you set up.



Thanks Kenneth. To close to the rut unfortunately. I'll be out in Hays about that time if all goes as planned.


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> Thanks Kenneth. To close to the rut unfortunately. I'll be out in Hays about that time if all goes as planned.


Well, that's a problem. I have an idea, though. Just buy an out of state Missouri dear permit and just hunt here. Dear hunting and chainsaws together, can't get much better than that.


----------



## workshop

Got the gas tank repaired on Bumblebee this evening. Let it set up real good, poured the gas back in it. Held my breath. No leaks! Fired it up, let it warm up and took it out. Drove around for at least 30-40 minutes. No stumbling, no missing, no hesitating, no nothing. Runs pretty good, now. 
YEEEE HAWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> Thanks Kenneth. To close to the rut unfortunately. I'll be out in Hays about that time if all goes as planned.


Or you could come to a Charity Cut, I'm sure there will be some more. Almost as good as a GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Good afternoon all. Hope it ain't too bad MoJim. Only thing I don't like about 4wds is the maintenance cost.
> 
> I'm from Wichita KS, by the way. Just recently saw this thread. I'm hoping to attend a gtg in the next year. Maybe this winter if there's one relatively close. Depends on when/if I tag out on my archery tags.


Ain't no GTG'S close to you..
Not sure why.... No trees out there??
How far are you from Iowa?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Men.


----------



## gritz

Morning all! Gonna be a busy day today. Gonna go get some links so I can hodge podge a couple chains together, get the rest of the parts to service my friends chop saw, get a 28" bar and chain, then go work at the shop for the rest of the morning. After that, it's the honey-do list (cue the doomsday music). Mow the lawn, fix the front porch light, remove the rest of the dirt from the front driveway....... Hopefully I'll get a chance to get some quality beer-drinking in during the latter half of the day, lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning gritz. looks to bee a nice day.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Men.


Mornin Kenneth..


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta love early fall mornings in da shop...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta love early fall mornings in da shop...


Very cool picture, Matt!


----------



## Hedgerow

I really like having a wood stove in the shop...
It's an oldie, but a goody...
Bout wore plumb out though..


----------



## sunfish

I have two wood stoves in the shop (two rooms) large stove in back and small one up front. Good insulation and tight, so haven't need a fire yet. Will soon though...


----------



## Mo. Jim

My mechanic just called, auto trans in my 4wl drive is shot. I am already upside down in this truck and you have to cut your loses some where. What I thought was a good deal, started going south right after I bought it. So I guess I am going truck shopping


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> My mechanic just called, auto trans in my 4wl drive is shot. I am already upside down in this truck and you have to cut your loses some where. What I thought was a good deal, started going south right after I bought it. So I guess I am going truck shopping


Let us know what ya find Jim...
Good luck hunting...


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> My mechanic just called, auto trans in my 4wl drive is shot. I am already upside down in this truck and you have to cut your loses some where. What I thought was a good deal, started going south right after I bought it. So I guess I am going truck shopping



That's bad news. I hope you find a good runner.


----------



## cobey

hey all... cut some of the big log up... got it split and stacked ...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> My mechanic just called, auto trans in my 4wl drive is shot. I am already upside down in this truck and you have to cut your loses some where. What I thought was a good deal, started going south right after I bought it. So I guess I am going truck shopping



Bummer!

Won another Echo CS 330T off evilbay. 

Dancing the seller around now on shipping cost. 30 USD to ship the little twerp USPS from Canton, Ohio. I calculate two day at $18.41. 14#, 16" x 12" x 12".


----------



## Hedgerow

Might as well burn the splitter trash...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Matt, 
looks like CAD is calming down
but the PYRO is kicking in hard
one more cup of java and enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Well, I didn't get all of my honey-do list done, but I did get the helicoils put in the 660 so I could get the spike put back on. Bought a 30" bar and chain for testing the 440 and then that bar will have a permanent home on my 660. Posted my little aftermarket 026. Got to meet the guy this morning. I also got a call from a guy that saw my post and wants me to fix up a bunch of his old saws. Said he's gotta dig them out of the different barns they are in, but thought there was an 031, 032, 039, and possibly two 034's. Said he might just let me fix all that I can and then I get to keep one of the saws. Heck yeah!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. Getting ready to go to Isaac's soccer game. Speaking of Isaac, I took Sam and he to the carnival in our mall parking lot. Bought $20 wrist bands for unlimited riding. They rode ride after ride after ride, sometimes riding the same ride 4-5 times in a row. Isaac rode until he puked, literally. I got him a sprite and some popcorn and he started riding again, over and over, until he puked again. Got him another sprite and he went back on the rides, about 5 rides later I could tell he was about to puke again so we called it a night on the rides. He didn't want to stop even after puking twice. Let the good times roll...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374378
> 
> Might as well burn the splitter trash...


That looks mighty inviting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Lewis, told ya the bay was all yours...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good thing my wife is fixing supper that sign made me hungry. 



Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374506
> Hey Lewis, told ya the bay was all yours...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374506
> Hey Lewis, told ya the bay was all yours...


Party Central


----------



## Brettl

That picture reminds me I have a cord of hedge at my parents that needs split. I have a DHT splitter to uncrate and assemble. Hopefully it'll prove a good machine.


----------



## cobey

any of you get my stihl cake photo today... if so could someone post it  
im gonna talk to the cake lady about getting another one... depends on how much $$


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## cobey

miss Lori (celebrations by Lori) of pittsburg Ks, did a good job on this  stihl gave permission to make it
they just wanted a picture of it .......  thanks for posting Matt   
the chips were gram cracker crumbs... my buddy Justin (pegleg) on here, married his sweet heart today
i did the ceremonie..... all the groomsmen were stihl heads


----------



## Brettl

cobey said:


> miss Lori (celebrations by Lori) of pittsburg Ks, did a good job on this  stihl gave permission to make it
> they just wanted a picture of it .......  thanks for posting Matt
> the chips were gram cracker crumbs... my buddy Justin (pegleg) on here, married his sweet heart today
> i did the ceremonie..... all the groomsmen were stihl heads


Congrats to pegleg Sounds like a cool ceremony. Love that cake.


----------



## workshop

Went and checked out a cut site 2 weeks ago to see what it would take to get tree tops cut into firewood. Pretty rough terrain to get anything conventionally. Sometimes I wish I had a tractor. Would make getting more stuff so much easier. Land owner asked to do it on shares, he gets 1\3 of the wood cut. He heats with wood but has COPD bad. Can no longer do things like getting wood anymore. Had to sell off a lot of things to pay Dr. bills, including his chainsaw. Really difficult to tell people you can't get their wood when you don't have equipment to move it out of the woods with. But he does have 3 trees easy to get to. Went down this morning with 4 other local volunteers and cut up 1 of the trees and gave all of it to him. About 5 loads worth to his house with some more split and ready to be picked up. Really nice man, I could sit and listen to him talk for hours. At least he will stay warm for a while. Then I'll go back down and cut him some more. Should be enough there to last him the winter.


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> Congrats to pegleg Sounds like a cool ceremony. Love that cake.


  thanks....... Chad (lumberjackchef) on here ported an 026 for him earlyer this year..... I ported his 390 stihl mildy ... only one i ever done
he got me started on old saws by giving me my worn out homelite 104 xl


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Went and checked out a cut site 2 weeks ago to see what it would take to get tree tops cut into firewood. Pretty rough terrain to get anything conventionally. Sometimes I wish I had a tractor. Would make getting more stuff so much easier. Land owner asked to do it on shares, he gets 1\3 of the wood cut. He heats with wood but has COPD bad. Can no longer do things like getting wood anymore. Had to sell off a lot of things to pay Dr. bills, including his chainsaw. Really difficult to tell people you can't get their wood when you don't have equipment to move it out of the woods with. But he does have 3 trees easy to get to. Went down this morning with 4 other local volunteers and cut up 1 of the trees and gave all of it to him. About 5 loads worth to his house with some more split and ready to be picked up. Really nice man, I could sit and listen to him talk for hours. At least he will stay warm for a while. Then I'll go back down and cut him some more. Should be enough there to last him the winter.


that is a cool deal... sounds like a good guy to help!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Had to show the boys how to make a candle tonight







Malia keeps throwing shavings from the planer in it effectively turning it into a roman candle. Dozer the chainsaw dog digs those shavings though!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 374506
> Hey Lewis, told ya the bay was all yours...



Is that your personal stash or is that wood for sale? How seasoned is it?


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> Closer to Springfield...
> Just google Harald's small engines in Billing's MO
> They got some old sexy stuff...


Harald's is only a couple miles from me!  Rich is a great guy to work with and his wife knows parts like nobody's business!


----------



## Hinerman

I have a wood lot in town where I split, stack, and store my wood. Next door is a lawn care business. They do sprinkler systems, landscaping, the whole shebang. There is a big shop, which the owner lives in. He buys wood from me. The other day I pulled in with a load of oak, large pieces. He saw me and asked if I needed some help unloading. I said sure. I thought he was going to donate some manual labor. A couple minutes later he came over with a mini-excavator with a thumb. I didn't lift a single piece; just moved a piece every now and then so he could grab it easier. Heavy equipment is not overrated but it is expensive. Carry on...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Is that your personal stash or is that wood for sale? How seasoned is it?


That be my personal stash...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Went and checked out a cut site 2 weeks ago to see what it would take to get tree tops cut into firewood. Pretty rough terrain to get anything conventionally. Sometimes I wish I had a tractor. Would make getting more stuff so much easier. Land owner asked to do it on shares, he gets 1\3 of the wood cut. He heats with wood but has COPD bad. Can no longer do things like getting wood anymore. Had to sell off a lot of things to pay Dr. bills, including his chainsaw. Really difficult to tell people you can't get their wood when you don't have equipment to move it out of the woods with. But he does have 3 trees easy to get to. Went down this morning with 4 other local volunteers and cut up 1 of the trees and gave all of it to him. About 5 loads worth to his house with some more split and ready to be picked up. Really nice man, I could sit and listen to him talk for hours. At least he will stay warm for a while. Then I'll go back down and cut him some more. Should be enough there to last him the winter.


Just how rough we talkin here??
I know one of us needs an excavator with a thumb on it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

A Mini with a thumb would be great. it seemed to work well loading the the log racks at Iowa charity cut. When you get yours Matt I will make a special trip to come and evaluate the operation of it.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm sorta scared to know what they cost...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Need to be sitting down when they tell you cause I'm sure Lisa ain't going to catch you.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brent should have this splitter done and ready for the gtg...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, does anyone have a set of log tongs they would want to sell??
I need one or 2...


----------



## Hedgerow

Been using the 2nd drive...
I like it...
I can sneak up on the dogs...


----------



## Oliver1655

Circle drives are mighty handy, I wouldn't want to be without mine.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, after the GTG will you be filling in the open areas between the stacks? Do you stack it or just toss it in?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, after the GTG will you be filling in the open areas between the stacks? Do you stack it or just toss it in?


Just piling it... Cept the Far East bay...
That's where the tractor goes..


----------



## Homelite410

That circle drive will work nice as a solid place for the Iowa party bus!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> That circle drive will work nice as a solid place for the Iowa party bus!


I think we'll put it in the exact same spot right out front... But Doug knows just how far to pull in now, instead of heading for the swamp...


----------



## Homelite410

New mailbox! Thanks Matt




!


----------



## Mrs. J

Is there a beginning to the hedgefest thread? Just looking for some general info about November 1st. Maybe there isn't any info  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Mrs. J said:


> Is there a beginning to the hedgefest thread? Just looking for some general info about November 1st. Maybe there isn't any info
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What info ya looking for? Just ask and ye shall receive... 
Make sure ya get Jer there early Friday afternoon... He won't wanna miss nothin'...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> New mailbox! Thanks Matt
> 
> 
> 
> !


That thing is sweet!!!
I pity the fool who hits that post...


----------



## Mrs. J

Hedgerow said:


> What info ya looking for? Just ask and ye shall receive...
> Make sure ya get Jer there early Friday afternoon... He won't wanna miss nothin'...




Lol if he has me with him I have all kinds of stops planned. Including lamberts. He may just sneak away early without me.  

Do we bring anything? Food? Drinks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J

Hedgerow said:


> What info ya looking for? Just ask and ye shall receive...
> Make sure ya get Jer there early Friday afternoon... He won't wanna miss nothin'...



I told him to just take the tent and go. He seems to think it will be too cold. ?? Pretty sure he doesn't want to be without a hot shower lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Mrs. J said:


> Lol if he has me with him I have all kinds of stops planned. Including lamberts. He may just sneak away early without me.
> 
> Do we bring anything? Food? Drinks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything ya like...
Stuff that can just be out on a table or tossed in a tub full of ice is handy...
Meals are pretty well covered, but we do have a taste for cookies around these parts.. And pie of course...
Stuff we'll just have a bunch of is:
Coffee "2 pots" all the time...
Tea "self serve from one of those big coolers"
Bottled water in a couple mineral tubs...


----------



## Hedgerow

Mrs. J said:


> I told him to just take the tent and go. He seems to think it will be too cold. ?? Pretty sure he doesn't want to be without a hot shower lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.. That's where the heated shop comes in...
MoJim and Stephen called dibs on the 2 chairs next to the wood stove, but they gotta get up to get a coffee re-fill sometime...


----------



## workshop

Mrs. J said:


> I told him to just take the tent and go. He seems to think it will be too cold. ?? Pretty sure he doesn't want to be without a hot shower lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My other half and I will be pitching a tent also.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> My other half and I will be pitching a tent also.


I got a whole barn for tenters just in case it rains.. Can run power in there too.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got a log picked out for the dollar race this year.
Doin it Aussie style... 
Bore cut in, then down, then up out the top... So bring your best saw/chain combo and plenty of dollar bills!!!

Cause one run is never enough.!


----------



## Homelite410

Got a saw for you Steve!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Got a saw for you Steve!


I'm going to be bringing some serious tonnage.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I got a log picked out for the dollar race this year.
> Doin it Aussie style...
> Bore cut in, then down, then up out the top... So bring your best saw/chain combo and plenty of dollar bills!!!
> 
> Cause one run is never enough.!


 I might use some weird saw for this.... one no one else would use


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I got a log picked out for the dollar race this year.
> Doin it Aussie style...
> Bore cut in, then down, then up out the top... So bring your best saw/chain combo and plenty of dollar bills!!!
> 
> Cause one run is never enough.!



This could be interesting........opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sam-tip

Matt how big of skiding tongs do you want. I have a very large pair of log skiding tongs that will do a max 36 inch plus and min 12 inch log. To heavy for me to pack up and down hills. Also have two that will do 3 - 16 inch.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I might use some weird saw for this.... one no one else would use



Ah I'm in for a weird saw race. Mainly because that's mostly what I've got. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Matt how big of skiding tongs do you want. I have a very large pair of log skiding tongs that will do a max 36 inch plus and min 12 inch log. To heavy for me to pack up and down hills. Also have two that will do 3 - 16 inch.


Big ones!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Kenneth..


----------



## Hedgerow

Normally, I don't care for stop watches, but for the chain test and Dollar races, I'll need a few fellas to bring at least 2 if not 3..
I dub Stephen the official "stopwatch guy"
We'll make him a log to sit on, and keep his coffee cup full, and he can keep tabs on this timing stuff for us...

Any volunteers to be the official "Chain changer"?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Normally, I don't care for stop watches, but for the chain test and Dollar races, I'll need a few fellas to bring at least 2 if not 3..
> I dub Stephen the official "stopwatch guy"
> We'll make him a log to sit on, and keep his coffee cup full, and he can keep tabs on this timing stuff for us...
> 
> Any volunteers to be the official "Chain changer"?


Bring an impact!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Bring an impact!


Got it!! And the 13mm socket to boot!


----------



## Hinerman

Matt, can you PM "Wood Doctor" an address or directions to your place?


----------



## Hedgerow

PM sent..


----------



## cobey

my dolmar 111 pissed bar oil into the recoil of my comango  .... its banished to sit on a homer bucket from HD.... the 10-10 now is setting over the lombard... its potty trained


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody:

Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
WSC +1 (and chain)
Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
Tallfarmboy
Deezleman
Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL)
Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
Cobey +1
Workshop +1
Freehand
MoJim
Weekend lumberjack+2
Sawnami
Thinkrtinker
Hinerman +1
R-Value?
Lurch
SamTip+1
R5NC
Heavyfuel +1
Moody
Wiggs +1
Super 3
Shorthunter
Wood doctor
Rburg?


----------



## rburg

I don't believe rburg will be able to make it.


----------



## Homelite410

Well last time I was at matt's the 650 homelite wouldn't hold a tune...... Opened it up last night and found a kinked fuel line......... There is hope yet!


----------



## Homelite410

I'm coming for you steve! [emoji41]


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> I'm coming for you steve! [emoji41]



Yep, I'm done for now. .................Unless I build a 650 real quick. 

OR sneak over and re-kink your line. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> I don't believe rburg will be able to make it.


Well that sucks Randy...
We'll miss ya..
But catch you at the next one east of here probably...


----------



## Homelite410

Randy should come to Iowa spring!


----------



## workshop

Hopefully I will make the Iowa spring one.


----------



## workshop

Beginings of tonnage!


----------



## workshop




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> View attachment 375302
> View attachment 375301
> View attachment 375300
> Beginings of tonnage!


I can be right over for that P55


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> View attachment 375302
> View attachment 375301
> View attachment 375300
> Beginings of tonnage!


Dibs!!!


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can be right over for that P55


Done!


----------



## workshop

Anybody got a 32 inch bar to fit a Double Eagle 80? Stuff to trade.


----------



## workshop

One item is being held for Mo.Jim. He has a lawn boy I want.


----------



## workshop

Stuff that I put in the pictures, there is that much more still to be dug out. I just gave up for the evening.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can be right over for that P55



Cherry picker!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Cherry picker!



You are just jealous.


----------



## cobey

do you got a beater xl12 to trade for the 250 mac??


----------



## cobey

do you got a super XL to trade for anything?
do you got a runner XL12 or suck like to trade for the 610


----------



## cobey

is that another comango in one picture? ... hows it.......


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Anybody got a 32 inch bar to fit a Double Eagle 80? Stuff to trade.


does the bar I gave you adapt to it? I ran it on a pro mac


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> is that another comango in one picture... hows it.......


Don't worry, buddy. I've got you covered. Really well.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> does the bar I gave you adapt to it?


It might. But I've got it on a 6-10 right now.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> It might. But I've got it on a 6-10 right now.


 im digging some macs lately....... i wants a 700


----------



## 67L36Driver

AL/AP-42 type Lombards take Mac pattern bars. Oregon D176


----------



## cobey

I have a homelite 16" bar on the lombard you built me Carl


----------



## cobey

and a race chain


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> do you got a super XL to trade for anything?
> do you got a runner XL12 or suck like to trade for the 610



Cobey, I've got your back if Steve doesn't happen to have one............Which I highly doubt from the looks of his pile. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey, I've got your back if Steve doesn't happen to have one............Which I highly doubt from the looks of his pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 


OH WOW!!!! look at all the XL's ..... my dad HAD a nice super XL and pretty much toasted it... it had a real nice red "homelite" on metal
bar ....... now  no paint, i think he turned the clutch blue... he could break a hammer


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I have a homelite 16" bar on the lombard you built me Carl



Because it has coil spring spacers on the studs the bring them up to 3/8" diameter. Don't loose 'em.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Because it has coil spring spacers on the studs the bring them up to 3/8" diameter. Don't loose 'em.


I wont  that saw put up a good fight with a 460 stihl ....... mostly chain 

I have three sets of them


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim is checking his misc. pile but just in case: 
Looking for an air filter and cover for a Husky L65.

Got the sprocket and dawgs covered on an evilbay purchase.

Piston/cylinder looks great and runs good.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas, did I have an S type clutch or a super ez lined up for matt's?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning folks.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning saw addicts.


----------



## sawnami

Well, the Wright C-50 is burnin' gas. Someday I'll run across a C-40 to complete the Thomas Industries direct drive trifecta. 

BTW good morning!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning fellas, did I have an S type clutch or a super ez lined up for matt's?


I've got a couple of blue ez's with the s clutch in the tonnage pile. Might even be a super. Don't remember for sure


----------



## cobey

went for blood testing today... had to fast and didnt get in until 1:30... passed out from low blood sugar....
finally got blood out of me..... they had stick me a couple times..... its been a day


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> went for blood testing today... had to fast and didnt get in until 1:30... passed out from low blood sugar....
> finally got blood out of me..... they had stick me a couple times..... its been a day


They made you wait until after you gave blood so you could have something to eat. That really makes me angry!!!! Can't even think straight right now, I'm so mad.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

all my testing at the VA is when fasting. trick is to get in early. you could always try the "oh whoa is me" line about it making you sick. or just show up early for the lab work and then go eat. I've done both with good results. go for it.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> They made you wait until after you gave blood so you could have something to eat. That really makes me angry!!!! Can't even think straight right now, I'm so mad.


 fasting blood sugar works that way...... they just got delayed... and I overestimated how long i could go without food


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning gentlemen.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth, how is everything a the big K? You still doing new equip install?


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Morning Kenneth, how is everything a the big K? You still doing new equip install?



Yep Not to be rude but have I met you.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yep Not to be rude but have I met you.


Lol so true after wky gtg.. I still have to out a face to rburg. I'm so sorry!


----------



## sawnami

CBOA kill switch I made for the Jonsered 52E. $5


----------



## cobey

morning fellas


----------



## cobey

got to do some needful non saw related things.......... but when i went to get a gas can i fired my 10-10 and the lombard comango
AH! the sound of reed valves in the morning.... may the Lord bless all you fellas day


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

The search continues for an air filter and cover for the Husky L65.



Chainsawr has em but, YIKES!


----------



## Homelite410

I vote velocity stack Carl!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon fellas. 
Interesting observation. 
Wkend Lumberjak
Sawnami
Workshop
All currently at work and within a mile of each other. I smell a LGTG in the future. (Lunch GTG).


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Afternoon fellas.
> Interesting observation.
> Wkend Lumberjak
> Sawnami
> Workshop
> All currently at work and within a mile of each other. I smell a LGTG in the future. (Lunch GTG).




Not today I am getting some old Mac stuff ready for some bartering


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I vote velocity stack Carl!



About ready for one. What do you use or where to get one. A dirt bike sock makes a good 'nuff filter.


----------



## Homelite410

Make it! I know a guy.......


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Make it! I know a guy.......


 
I bet it would be nice too! how did that muffler come out?


----------



## jetmd

Kenneth, sent you a PM


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not today I am getting some old Mac stuff ready for some bartering


 one of the Steve's done went crazy over the yellow saws


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Kenneth, sent you a PM



If you are not busy you need to make Carthage GTG. PM sent


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> I bet it would be nice too! how did that muffler come out?


Still working on it. Chain vise production got in the way but that's cured!


----------



## nstueve

workshop said:


> I've got a couple of blue ez's with the s clutch in the tonnage pile. Might even be a super. Don't remember for sure


Did I hear you have some made by dolmar in the 50cc range up for trade/sell/swap????


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I vote velocity stack Carl!



It would have to be 45 deg. elbow to get past the controls bulkhead.


----------



## workshop

nstueve said:


> Did I hear you have some made by dolmar in the 50cc range up for trade/sell/swap????


Yep, interested in most anything McCulloch.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> It would have to be 45 deg. elbow to get past the controls bulkhead.
> View attachment 375638


Carl, how much room is there between the top of the carb and the bulkhead?


----------



## Homelite410

For time being Carl, try a 394 intake.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Yep, interested in most anything McCulloch.


 thats yer guy Steve


----------



## nstueve

workshop said:


> Yep, interested in most anything McCulloch.


But the only thing I have that's yellow in my whole shop is a 33/35...

Is it blue and did I miss a pic somewhere???


----------



## workshop

nstueve said:


> But the only thing I have that's yellow in my whole shop is a 33/35...
> 
> Is it blue and did I miss a pic somewhere???


Yep, its blue. Its not in any of the pictures I posted. Are you coming to Matt's?


----------



## Hedgerow

I had a neighbor send a 757 shindiawa home with me to see if I could make it run...

Done....
I think I'll call him and tell him to come get his saw for the price of a fuel line and filter....


----------



## workshop

Matt, I might have something interesting for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Matt, I might have something interesting for you.


Not sure if I should be happy???
Or scared....
Does it fit in a shoe box?


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Not sure if I should be happy???
> Or scared....
> Does it fit in a shoe box?


It does if its in pieces. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got some trade material for ya Steve..
It's a roper, and it's in super clean condition, and needs out of my shop...


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Carl, how much room is there between the top of the carb and the bulkhead?



Top edge of carb. About 1 1/4"
Bottom, about 1 1/8"



About ready to try the elbow off the J-red.

Rim drive setup should be here tomorrow or Monday. Use an old sock stuffed in there to see if it will pull decient.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Matt, I might have something interesting for you.


 is that the one i said he needed


----------



## Brettl

Good morning all. Workshop, I have to ask. How do you aquire tonnage like that? Pictures like those pickup loads make me drool.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> one of the Steve's done went crazy over the yellow saws



Yep, he relieved this Steve of one before it made it to the GTG. 

May have to dig around in the pile and bring some various oddballs that I'm never going to get to. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Yep, interested in most anything McCulloch.



I'd like to relieve you of an engine housing for an early 33 with the small air filter opening if you ever happen onto one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'd like to relieve you of an engine housing for an early 33 with the small air filter opening if you ever happen onto one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Mac or homlite. I guessing mac


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> is that the one i said he needed [/QUOT





Brettl said:


> Good morning all. Workshop, I have to ask. How do you aquire tonnage like that? Pictures like those pickup loads make me drool.



Lots of different places, actually. Craigslist, garage sales, members here, recycling center close to me, flea markets, etc. And a very understanding wife who understands I have a sickness.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> I'd like to relieve you of an engine housing for an early 33 with the small air filter opening if you ever happen onto one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I've got a Mac 33, if that's what you mean. I have to confess my ignorance, though. I didn't know there was a difference in filter opening.


----------



## workshop

Its amazing what folks will take to the scrap yard. Some of the saws I've picked up from there actually have very little wrong with them. My homemade splitter's trailer is an old highway department road work warning trailer. I think I picked it up for less than $75.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I've got a Mac 33, if that's what you mean. I have to confess my ignorance, though. I didn't know there was a difference in filter opening.


 my 33 has the big filter opening im sure, almost as tall as the side of the saw


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> my 33 has the big filter opening im sure, almost as tall as the side of the saw


Yep, mine is the same.


----------



## Hedgerow

My phone is giving me fits this morning..
Afternoon all...


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Matt.
Spent the morning getting everything out of the way to pull the transmission in the F150. Slave cylinder leaking a little fluid. Been limping it by the last 2 weeks by keeping it full of brake fluid but figured to replace it before the GTG. I have to say, though, I don't like pulling transmissions.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> My phone is giving me fits this morning..
> Afternoon all...


Less than a week buddy!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Getting warm today.


----------



## workshop

Transmission is back in. Need to fill it with the correct fluid, then test drive. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sweating!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Sweating!!!!


 Matt would you pm me your address, I have it some where, but I can't find it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ran the Hoosky Barny in some wood and he do run gooooooood.


Inlet screen to the oil pump was plugged tight with some kind of fuzz. Access screw plug on bottom is handy feature.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> my 33 has the big filter opening im sure, almost as tall as the side of the saw



That may be a 33A. 

Mine looks like this.


----------



## sawnami

Tammi picked up a nice Lawnboy today. Needs a little carb adjustment.


----------



## workshop

My filter is definitely a lot bigger than that one.


----------



## workshop

Got the truck back together. Clutch works a lot better than it used to. Trans shifts better now, too, with the correct fluid in it. Ya can't put 90 weight in just everything.


----------



## sawnami

Oh man, I'd be an owner if I was closer to this!!!!! I'd love to have one of those!
Cobey, Chad, one of you should jump on it. 

http://seks.craigslist.org/tls/4729693310.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Oh man, I'd be an owner if I was closer to this!!!!! I'd love to have one of those!
> Cobey, Chad, one of you should jump on it.
> 
> http://seks.craigslist.org/tls/4729693310.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



You betcha!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Oh man, I'd be an owner if I was closer to this!!!!! I'd love to have one of those!
> Cobey, Chad, one of you should jump on it.
> 
> http://seks.craigslist.org/tls/4729693310.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 how many cc's is that monster


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> how many cc's is that monster


101cc's


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> 101cc's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 I might call tomorrow....... about an hour from me...my aunt lives there


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Oh man, I'd be an owner if I was closer to this!!!!! I'd love to have one of those!
> Cobey, Chad, one of you should jump on it.
> 
> http://seks.craigslist.org/tls/4729693310.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 you want me to get it for you...if i can?????


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got in from welding this up for the races...


----------



## Hedgerow

All scrap..
Should hold the cants flat...
And I think it'll be strong...
Will test tomorrow..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> All scrap..
> Should hold the cants flat...
> And I think it'll be strong...
> Will test tomorrow..


is that for the BIG cants, or chain race cants?


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> you want me to get it for you...if i can?????



That's mighty nice of you Cobey. Only if you don't have any interest in it and if you could make connections without a big hassle. I'm not interested in creating a problem. The saw isn't that important to me for that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cobey

I dont need it, i could get it for you if he still has it at the first of the week,
if i could get a little gas money later it would be cool, I can try to start the ball rolling tomorrow


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> is that for the BIG cants, or chain race cants?


For whatever...
It's stout!!


----------



## cobey

cool, are you retiring the old wood one?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> That's mighty nice of you Cobey. Only if you don't have any interest in it and if you could make connections without a big hassle. I'm not interested in creating a problem. The saw isn't that important to me for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Second dibs! 

Provided Sawnami backs out of course.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> cool, are you retiring the old wood one?


You need one for testing chains??


----------



## Oliver1655

Great find Sawnami! Wish I could come across a bargain one like that.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning all you GTG fans..


----------



## workshop

Time to start organizing the camping equipment and dig out some more tonnage.
Morning everybody.


----------



## sawnami

Right now thinking about bringing 20 runners and 10 traders. We'll see how that pans out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sawnami

Fired up the Super 2100 for the first time since I painted it. Tammi made me shut it off immediately since a realtor was showing our neighbor's house. I figured a potential new neighbor needs to get used to saws running early on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Fired up the Super 2100 for the first time since I painted it. Tammi made me shut it off immediately since a realtor was showing our neighbor's house. I figured a potential new neighbor needs to get used to saws running early on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Look at it this way. Its another opportunity to infect someone new with CAD.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Oh man, I'd be an owner if I was closer to this!!!!! I'd love to have one of those!
> Cobey, Chad, one of you should jump on it.
> 
> http://seks.craigslist.org/tls/4729693310.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I called him this morning and talked to him a bit. He went to school with a couple if my uncles from Chanute. If I had the cash I would be all over it. I asked if he was interested in doing a little trading but he's thinning out the stuff he no longer has a use for. Said that it has always been drained of fuel to be stored and after two years of sitting he refueled it and it fired right up. Kill switch doesn't work but other than that said was in good shape.


----------



## sawnami

The P100 looks small beside the 2100 and the C-70.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You need one for testing chains??


 ya but dont want to put ya out


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> The P100 looks small beside the 2100 and the C-70.



But not much lighter.


----------



## workshop

5 days and counting. Tick tock, Tick tock, Tick tock.


Man, the clock seems to be slowing down.


----------



## cobey

missed out on the big 999f someone else gor her


----------



## cobey

got the hole in my house fixed for now... gonna have to do more work next spring


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> ya but dont want to put ya out


Take one home with ya...
I got like, 5 of em...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> 5 days and counting. Tick tock, Tick tock, Tick tock.
> 
> 
> Man, the clock seems to be slowing down.


Tell me about it..
Got 4 more logs today..
Probably got more than you guys could ever cut up... 
But ya never know.. 
Sooo....
More logs...


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> But not much lighter.


Cause it's all heart...
And that can weigh up...


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 375911
> 
> 
> Just got in from welding this up for the races...



Wow, that's ugly.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> 101cc's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Adds been pulled. What saw y'all talkin bout?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Take one home with ya...
> I got like, 5 of em...


 sweet....... tonight my hand felt a little better... went out and did a few more cutters on one of my standard sized race chains.
60 drivers... 30 teeth.. just feels right  ......... or did i mis-count


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> Adds been pulled. What saw y'all talkin bout?


 it was a 999f olympic


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Wow, that's ugly.


Made from the scrap pile...
What did you expect...???

Come down and break it...
I double dog dare ya...


----------



## Redhorse

Look what is on the Fayetteville AR CL 
http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/4729797946.html






How many of these still exist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhorse

Looks like exact same add is on the Ft Smith CL also. Looks like same contact # though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> Look what is on the Fayetteville AR CL
> http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/4729797946.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of these still exist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it...


----------



## MO-Iron

Hey Matt!
Add me to the list for Saturday.
Looking forward to visiting with everyone.

MO-Iron


----------



## Hedgerow

MO-Iron said:


> Hey Matt!
> Add me to the list for Saturday.
> Looking forward to visiting with everyone.
> 
> MO-Iron


Will do!!
I was hoping you'd chime in!!


----------



## Hinerman

Redhorse said:


> Look what is on the Fayetteville AR CL
> http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/4729797946.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of these still exist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There was a lady (divorcee) who had 2 of them NIB this past summer. Her ad stated $375. I called her to buy them but it was $375 each.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, down to the short rows for the GTG.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John and Jim. 

Jim: how is the transportation situation coming along? 

Still waiting for the Post Office to deliver the latest Echo carcass here. Darn sub. letter carriers can't find our house.


----------



## Redhorse

Hedgerow said:


> Get it...


I am not in a position to get it, even to try and flip. 
Just thought someone might be and a pretty cool saw to still be in the box and not fueled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> I am not in a position to get it, even to try and flip.
> Just thought someone might be and a pretty cool saw to still be in the box and not fueled
> They were real handy little saws...
> NIB saws are just rare at that age..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Mike, what kind of taters we need for hash browns?? Golds?? Russets? Reds?


----------



## Homelite410

All of the above, I thought Alan and Rebecca had that covered? Do I need onions?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> All of the above, I thought Alan and Rebecca had that covered? Do I need onions?


I think so, but I was wondering which type worked best for hash browns...


----------



## Homelite410

Reds make gooey hash browns I know that!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Everybody. 
4 days and counting. 

Tick



Tock 



Tick 




Tock


----------



## awol

For taters we have reds, whites, and golds, but no russets. My favorites are the golds, but Rebekah says the russets are the best for frying.


----------



## Homelite410

Bring golds or reds for hash browns!!


----------



## awol

OK, a box of each it is!


----------



## thinkrtinker

any body got some sweet taters?


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> any body got some sweet taters?


Of course we do... Gonna have the "Heavy sweet tater weigh in"...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Been so busy forgot about the tater weigh in
I could use a few of the fat ones Saturday night.
mmmm venison and sweet taters


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Been so busy forgot about the tater weigh in
> I could use a few of the fat ones Saturday night.
> mmmm venison and sweet taters


I can hook you up with a few of those.. I think Kenneth and Jason had some bigguns too..


----------



## thinkrtinker

That will be great.
did you say you had lp bottles
if not will bring a couple


----------



## Hinerman

thinkrtinker said:


> That will be great.
> did you say you had lp bottles
> if not will bring a couple


 
I have a couple I just filled up also if needed.


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> That will be great.
> did you say you had lp bottles
> if not will bring a couple


Bring em' Better safe than sorry..


Hinerman said:


> I have a couple I just filled up also if needed.


The more the merrier...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Da


cobey said:


> it was a 999f olympic


dang! What did it go for?


----------



## Mo. Jim

jerrycmorrow said:


> Da
> 
> dang! What did it go for?


 It was listed for $250.00


----------



## workshop

Looks like the wife has Friday off work, so we will be arriving sometime Friday morning instead of evening. . She is making a BIG chocolate cake with chocolate icing and also making something special (chocolate) for Mo.Jim, too. Its up to Jim if he wants to share.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Looks like the wife has Friday off work, so we will be arriving sometime Friday morning instead of evening. . She is making a BIG chocolate cake with chocolate icing and also making something special (chocolate) for Mo.Jim, too. Its up to Jim if he wants to share.


 
Her chocolate cake is top shelf. We will deny Jim the coffee pot until he decides to share the chocolate treat.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Her chocolate cake is top shelf. We will deny Jim the coffee pot until he decides to share the chocolate treat.



You ever see Jim upset. ThAt will do it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Looks like the wife has Friday off work, so we will be arriving sometime Friday morning instead of evening. . She is making a BIG chocolate cake with chocolate icing and also making something special (chocolate) for Mo.Jim, too. Its up to Jim if he wants to share.


 I can't even spell the word share and you better put a guard on that cake as I might start there first.


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> I can't even spell the word share and you better put a guard on that cake as I might start there first.


Calm down you got to get across the crick first...


----------



## mmraney

That 024 is tempting. Set it next to my 026. Have 2 I don't use


----------



## Hedgerow

mmraney said:


> That 024 is tempting. Set it next to my 026. Have 2 I don't use


Want a third??


----------



## mmraney

Maybe? What you got?


----------



## Hedgerow

mmraney said:


> Maybe? What you got?


An OH 26 of course!!!
It's Stihl Creamsickleness is infecting my shop...
It may have to go...


----------



## mmraney

I know it's hard to believe but I'm really a husqvarna fan


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Of course we do... Gonna have the "Heavy sweet tater weigh in"...


 my bastardy, butt headed, stupid, goat ate all my plants and the ones i replanted didnt end up as deep

my taters were small


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> Da
> 
> dang! What did it go for?


 $250 36" bar with an extra 42" bar


----------



## thinkrtinker

BBQ is always in style


----------



## jerrycmorrow

W


cobey said:


> $250 36" bar with an extra 42" bar


wow! Great price for one of my bucket list saws


----------



## Hinerman

Redhorse said:


> Look what is on the Fayetteville AR CL
> http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/4729797946.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many of these still exist?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The ad says $295 firm now...


----------



## cobey

had to fix ANOTHER hole in the house after work, it was a mess under the outside siding... I patched it up and
put a peice of shed siding on it... it was under an other window the rest of the house is solid for now..... i need to be working on chains, not siding


----------



## Sagetown

workshop said:


> Afternoon Everybody.
> 4 days and counting.
> 
> Tick
> 
> 
> 
> Tock
> 
> 
> 
> Tick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tock


Best wishes for y'all. I'm out. Health can't cope with the long drive up there. Nuff said. opcorn:


----------



## cobey

Sagetown said:


> Best wishes for y'all. I'm out. Health can't cope with the long drive up there. Nuff said. opcorn:


 sorry to hear that.. prayers you feel better soon


----------



## mmraney

Where is this at? Invitation only?


----------



## old cookie

mmraney it is at hedgerows,near Carthage Mo.


----------



## cobey

mmraney said:


> Where is this at? Invitation only?


 come on down


----------



## Oliver1655

Anyone who wishes to attend just needs to send Hedgerow a PM/conversation to get the address.


----------



## Hedgerow

mmraney said:


> Where is this at? Invitation only?


Nope... Open for AS members...
Where you at?


----------



## old cookie

I forgot it aint my place but I reckon everybody is welcome.


----------



## cobey

unless its some epa guy looking to bust guys modding saws


----------



## mmraney

Tulsa


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sagetown said:


> Best wishes for y'all. I'm out. Health can't cope with the long drive up there. Nuff said. opcorn:



Sorry to here that .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning folks.


----------



## jetmd

Good Morning Sir!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet. Easy on the sir


----------



## jetmd

Where are you working today?

I got annual safety test at Ameristar for the next 2 days......


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hinerman

mmraney said:


> Tulsa


 
I'm in Muskogee. As big as Tulsa is your the first member I know of from there. I am sure there are others I just don't know of them. Matt's place is probably 2 hrs from you, maybe less, depending on where in Tulsa you live. I think I can get there in 2 hrs or a little more. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Hedgerow

mmraney said:


> Tulsa


Bout 2.5 hrs or so.. That's pretty close.,
I drive slow..


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Where are you working today?
> 
> I got annual safety test at Ameristar for the next 2 days......



Elevators? Ameristar elevators at KC North are creepy and jerky.

The elevators at the Hollywood casino by the speedway are the best I've ever had to use.

Do we often go to 'geezer day care'? Yes. It's what geezers do for excitement.

Chainsaws are much cheaper entertainment. One saw carcass = dinner and a movie.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Where are you working today?
> 
> I got annual safety test at Ameristar for the next 2 days......


 
Cox medical Springfield 8 cars new install. 4 passengers 3500# 3 5200# hospital cars and 1 8000# service /hospital car.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon Gentlemen. 



Notice I said "Gentlemen".


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Afternoon Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice I said "Gentlemen".


 
Yes sir, you did.


----------



## Hedgerow

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4718850192.html

$250??
Never fueled 026


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4718850192.html
> 
> $250??
> Never fueled 026


 
I could not find it on CL until I looked at his ad. I searched "Stihl Chainsaw". He has it listed as "Stihl Chain Saw" so it doesn't come up if you search "chainsaw". No wonder it hasn't sold yet. You want it?


----------



## mmraney

I've been trying to buy it for over a month. He doesn't respond to calls or text or email


----------



## Hedgerow

mmraney said:


> I've been trying to buy it for over a month. He doesn't respond to calls or text or email


Might be another c-list crank.. Ya just never know..



Hinerman said:


> I could not find it on CL until I looked at his ad. I searched "Stihl Chainsaw". He has it listed as "Stihl Chain Saw" so it doesn't come up if you search "chainsaw". No wonder it hasn't sold yet. You want it?


No... Just was made aware of it by another member, and figured I'd pass the info along..


----------



## Hedgerow

Anyone ever have a list of attendees?
Who's gonna be there when and stuff???
Seems like we had one a hundred pages back or so...


----------



## cobey

Ill be there friday early... got two buckets of wedges to give away.... bringing cookies on saturday
bringing saw trades that have been delt for friday and maybe a couple others


----------



## workshop

I'll be there somewhere around 9-10ish. Maybe earlier? 


OK, OK, OK. Probably earlier!


Geesh, molasses in January moves faster than time right now.
3 days and counting.

Tick
















Tock













Tick













Tock


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, borrowed a ride and went to town and ran some errands. Stopped at the Chrysler dealer and reserved a SUV for thursday morning. Five days $376 and change, could have got a Avenger for $256, both have unlimited and insurance.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jim's ridin in style this week...


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I'll be there somewhere around 9-10ish. Maybe earlier?
> 
> 
> OK, OK, OK. Probably earlier!
> 
> 
> Geesh, molasses in January moves faster than time right now.
> 3 days and counting.
> 
> Tick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tock


 i have to go to the bank friday morning.. but ill head out right after that with three bundles of 95 cc gear drive goodness .....
and the others........ for ya Steve


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Anyone ever have a list of attendees?
> Who's gonna be there when and stuff???
> Seems like we had one a hundred pages back or so...


Where's Stephen ? He usually updates the list.
I'll be there around mid-day Friday.


----------



## jetmd

67L36Driver said:


> Elevators? Ameristar elevators at KC North are creepy and jerky.
> 
> The elevators at the Hollywood casino by the speedway are the best I've ever had to use.
> 
> Do we often go to 'geezer day care'? Yes. It's what geezers do for excitement.
> 
> Chainsaws are much cheaper entertainment. One saw carcass = dinner and a movie.



Yeah, I don't like elevators either. They scare me to death. I always take the stairs!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Yeah, I don't like elevators either. They scare me to death. I always take the stairs!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Nothing like talking about a mans profession


----------



## dgb84

My buddy backed out and isn't coming. I'm still probably going to come and if I do, it'll be Friday afternoon when I arrive. I'd like to meet you folks and play with some saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

thinkrtinker said:


> Nothing like talking about a mans profession



I know Chet. He works fore the Competition. I would be afraid to ride one of there's Too...


----------



## sunfish

dgb84 said:


> My buddy backed out and isn't coming. I'm still probably going to come and if I do, it'll be Friday afternoon when I arrive. I'd like to meet you folks and play with some saws.


Be good to meet ya buddy!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body watching the Royals they actually showed up


----------



## dgb84

No, but I did stay at a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> View attachment 375304


Is that a husky hid in there. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Found it Matt

Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
WSC +1 (and chain)
Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
Tallfarmboy
Deezleman
Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL)
Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
Cobey +1
Workshop +1
Freehand
MoJim
Weekend lumberjack+2
Sawnami
Thinkrtinker
Hinerman +1
R-Value?
Lurch
SamTip+1
R5NC
Heavyfuel +1
Moody
Wiggs +1
Super 3
Shorthunter
Wood doctor
Rburg?


----------



## sawnami

Anyone know what the make and model of this saw is?


----------



## cobey

dgb84 said:


> My buddy backed out and isn't coming. I'm still probably going to come and if I do, it'll be Friday afternoon when I arrive. I'd like to meet you folks and play with some saws.


 come and play!!!


----------



## cobey

spent another hour on a chain tonight......... unbeleivable how much time you can kill on chains..... 
i will at least have some ok chains.... we will see


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Anyone know what the make and model of this saw is?
> 
> View attachment 376387
> 
> View attachment 376388



Mall, but I don't know them we'll enuff to tell the model.

Post it in the antique thread.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Anyone know what the make and model of this saw is?
> 
> View attachment 376387
> 
> View attachment 376388


 Looks like a Mall, model ?


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Anyone know what the make and model of this saw is?
> 
> View attachment 376387
> 
> View attachment 376388


 i bet some piggy's know....


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Anyone know what the make and model of this saw is?
> 
> View attachment 376387
> 
> View attachment 376388



Old and ugly???....The vintage saw class at the GTG races is my favorite to watch; not the fastest but just to see them cutting is a treat.


----------



## shorthunter

Hinermen said:


> Good morning everybody:
> 
> Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
> WSC +1 (and chain)
> Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
> awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
> Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
> Tallfarmboy
> Deezleman
> Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL)
> Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
> Cobey +1
> Workshop +1
> Freehand
> MoJim
> Weekend lumberjack+2
> Sawnami
> Thinkrtinker
> Hinerman +1
> R-Value?
> Lurch
> SamTip+1
> R5NC
> Heavyfuel +1
> Moody
> Wiggs +1
> Super 3
> Shorthunter
> Wood doctor
> Rburg?



+2 or 3 for me


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Old and ugly???....The vintage saw class at the GTG races is my favorite to watch; not the fastest but just to see them cutting is a treat.



Race? Race? Did you say race? I'll bring my sundial to time them with.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> View attachment 376388



What model is that in the top part of the photo? Looks like it may be a big 'Bender. 

Wards WD-8 or WD-90?


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> What model is that in the top part of the photo? Looks like it may be a big 'Bender.
> 
> Wards WD-8 or WD-90?



Might be. Not sure


----------



## Homelite410

That's a 2MG Steve. 105cc


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Might be. Not sure



Post a pic. of the builder tag if present.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Post a pic. of the builder tag if present.



I'm not close to it Carl. A friend sent me the pic to see if I was interested.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Steve ,Carl.


Homelite410 +1 (and chain)
WSC +1 (and chain)
Oliver1655 (and chain - Everyone needs a laugh!)
awol+little hoodlums (and half a chain)
Lumberjackchef + 3 (chainsaw carvings)
Tallfarmboy
Deezleman
Magnumitis +2 (and chain LOL)
Sunfish (Tiny Ported Saws)
Cobey +1
Workshop +1
Freehand
MoJim
Weekend lumberjack+2
Sawnami
Thinkrtinker
Hinerman +1
R-Value?
Lurch
SamTip+1
R5NC
Heavyfuel +1
Moody
Wiggs +1
Super 3
Shorthunter +2-3
Wood doctor
Rburg?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: The Dodge vans like ours gets 21-23 mpg hiway. And, if the middle seats don't fold down, you can at least remove them. Two latches and a heave ho. Hold about a dozen saws.

The USPS lost the latest 330T I snagged off evilbay. Or, it was stolen from our front porch. No one can find it. We had a sub. letter carrier last Thursday. Maybe it went to 1702 NORTH 29th st.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl You want that 625.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, on my third cup and starting to feel civil. I am missing my old white truck, we made a lot of GTG's together. I still have a lot to do between now and dark thirty friday morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl You want that 625.



Nope, thought you might want it.

If fin' it be the same as a 630/670, the 50mm kits on evilbay will work. Maybe.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Weatherman says ya better have on your long undies Saturday morning!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning ding dongs.

Made a Wal-mart run last night. Picked up 84 cans of pop (coke, pepsi, dt. dew, root beer, and orange), 4lbs of cheddar (for the chili), 3 boxes of crackers (for the chili), lemon crunch cake, enough supplies for 4 pumpkin pies, 2 cans of cool whip, and 2 bottles of my favorite BBQ sauce. I am picking up a sheet cake Thursday night. Lets get this party started. Turn down for WUUUUUUT....


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Weatherman says ya better have on your long undies Saturday morning!!!


The northern brothers will feel right at home... Should be frost on the pumpkin Saturday morning..
Good thing the shop is easy to heat!!
I also have a barn behind the shop for campers if they should chose to use it...
May even deck it out in straw bales...
Still looking for a good piece of Cedar for carving..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Always looking for that ya know!


----------



## iowa

Hedgerow said:


> Anyone ever have a list of attendees?
> Who's gonna be there when and stuff???
> Seems like we had one a hundred pages back or so...


----------



## sam-tip

I got one 14 - 16 inch ID cedar log 8ft long.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I got one 14 - 16 inch ID cedar log 8ft long.


Will a 5 or 6' chunk fit in the trailer?
Is it solid in the middle?


----------



## sam-tip

Plenty of room. Don't know quality. Looks solid. It was put to the side to save for carving at a gtg during our spring cut. Not to be made into firewood.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bring it..
Chad'll make something cool out of it...


----------



## Hinerman

iowa said:


>


 
You need to come to one of our Charity Cuts. You live too close to the action to miss out on all the fun.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Bring it..
> Chad'll make something cool out of it...


Absolutely! Got any basswood. Man that stuff was smooth carving at the Hosky's love to have some of that!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Absolutely! Got any basswood. Man that stuff was smooth carving at the Hosky's love to have some of that!!!


I don't have any basswood. Nor do I have a volunteer for eggs yet so I'm looking for the official egg bringer..
Stephen normally takes care of this, but he will be arriving a little late to the party, so I'll have to recruit someone else.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I don't have any basswood. Nor do I have a volunteer for eggs yet so I'm looking for the official egg bringer..
> Stephen normally takes care of this, but he will be arriving a little late to the party, so I'll have to recruit someone else.


I likes my cedar anyways. My stupid hens decided they were gonna stop laying all the sudden this year. Not sure what to do to get em laying again.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> I don't have any basswood. Nor do I have a volunteer for eggs yet so I'm looking for the official egg bringer..
> Stephen normally takes care of this, but he will be arriving a little late to the party, so I'll have to recruit someone else.


How many eggs are you talking about?


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> I likes my cedar anyways. My stupid hens decided they were gonna stop laying all the sudden this year. Not sure what to do to get em laying again.


Threaten them!


----------



## Homelite410

Do we need eggs?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like it Mike.


----------



## Homelite410

I'll bring 2 dozen!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I don't have any basswood. Nor do I have a volunteer for eggs yet so I'm looking for the official egg bringer..
> Stephen normally takes care of this, but he will be arriving a little late to the party, so I'll have to recruit someone else.



Hoping he was still going to make it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I'll bring 2 dozen!



That's enough for me and you what's everyone else going to eat?


----------



## Homelite410

Hash browns baby!!!!!! Lots of em!


----------



## Homelite410

We need toast!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Don't forget the pork sausage. hope 10 pounds is enough.


----------



## Homelite410

well have fire!!!!!


----------



## pdqdl

I can't make this GTG, but where is it all happening?

Just curious.


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> I'll bring 2 dozen!


I can pick up a few dozen on the way, but will need to know before Friday morning.


----------



## sunfish

pdqdl said:


> I can't make this GTG, but where is it all happening?
> 
> Just curious.


Carthage Mo. Matt's place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> I can't make this GTG, but where is it all happening?
> 
> Just curious.



Hello Dave keeping busy?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> How many eggs are you talking about?


I figure 6-8 dozen would do...
Really hard to say... 
We'll have 2 breakfasts to do. One bigger than the other...
Biscuits and gravy are covered.. Hash browns are covered...
Things I got that we may need more of?
Coleslaw and tater salad...
BBQ pork and baked beans are covered..
He's go


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hoping he was still going to make it.



He's gonna be here.. Just Saturday as opposed to Friday...


----------



## cobey

im in for some tator salad, and bringing some cookies


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> We need toast!!!!!!


Biscuits will have to do...
Just focus on those hash browns...
I like hash browns...


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> im in for some tator salad, and bringing some cookies


Awesome...
Those will be for Friday nights dinner...
Cookies are for table of munchies...


----------



## shorthunter

I am going to try to bring some no bake cookies. The wife says she is going to whip up a batch tomorrow


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Awesome...
> Those will be for Friday nights dinner...
> Cookies are for table of munchies...


 wifes cookies wont be until sat..  ill bring bucket o tator salad friday early


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> wifes cookies wont be until sat..  ill bring bucket o tator salad friday early


No, that's perfect...
Salad is for Friday evening BBQ..
Cookies are for Saturday...
See how that stuff works out??


----------



## cobey

cool


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I figure 6-8 dozen would do...
> Really hard to say...
> We'll have 2 breakfasts to do. One bigger than the other...
> Biscuits and gravy are covered.. Hash browns are covered...
> Things I got that we may need more of?
> Coleslaw and tater salad...
> BBQ pork and baked beans are covered..
> He's go.



No bacon?


----------



## cobey

after church I came home and looked at the chain in the vise....... then went back in the house, maybe tomorrow.
got to get a bunch done before friday, got to figure out what saws to bring and stuff


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: what's the name of the saw shop up in/near Jamesport?

Possible road trip.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gents 12 hrs away from leaving for me. Doug and I plan on rolling in 1-2 ish!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> No bacon?


I ain't cookin bacon for 40 people...
But...
If you feel inspired to do so...
I can dub thee purveyor of the bacon...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning All my saws are are loaded. I'm out of here.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Mornin', Matt & all. Looking forward to the weekend. Need any racing cants milled? Just might bring my 2100.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't cookin bacon for 40 people...
> But...
> If you feel inspired to do so...
> I can dub thee purveyor of the bacon...


 
We are already having sausage,,,,,correct?


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Mornin', Matt & all. Looking forward to the weekend. Need any racing cants milled? Just might bring my 2100.


Yessir!!!!
Bout 6 or 7 more bigguns...
The Norwood up to it??


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> We are already having sausage,,,,,correct?


Yup...
Kenneth is the official sausage bringer guy/cooker...


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver is bringing 10lbs of bacon flavored sausage too..
Do that count as bacon??


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Oliver is bringing 10lbs of bacon flavored sausage too..
> Do that count as bacon??


 
Close enough for me...


----------



## Lurch2

I'm on bacon duty. Got elected some time back.


----------



## Homelite410

I have an electric skillet, y'all want me to bring it?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, going to pickup my rental about nine,run some errands, then home and load up. Lord willing and the crick don't rise I plan on being there before noon friday.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Up to it??? I've never been beat by a log yet (but I'm smarter than most of 'em). How big? 36" dia is max, unless someone is willing to quarter them with a chain saw. May need your tractor to help turn the first couple of times until I get them whittled down. Looking forward to seeing what you've got!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I figure 6-8 dozen would do...
> Really hard to say...
> We'll have 2 breakfasts to do. One bigger than the other...
> Biscuits and gravy are covered.. Hash browns are covered...
> Things I got that we may need more of?
> Coleslaw and tater salad...
> BBQ pork and baked beans are covered..
> He's go
> 
> 
> He's gonna be here.. Just Saturday as opposed to Friday...


I'll stop somewhere on the way and get 4 dozen eggs. & some tater chips...


----------



## sam-tip

Does anyone have a source for used heavy duty plastic pallets. Looking for a bunch for wood storage. I think a recycler in Joplin has some on CL. Might make a detour on the way.


----------



## Homelite410

Matt, want me to bring the outhouse heater?


----------



## iowa

sam-tip said:


> Does anyone have a source for used heavy duty plastic pallets. Looking for a bunch for wood storage. I think a recycler in Joplin has some on CL. Might make a detour on the way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376598


Are you picking some up? If so I would take some and pay for 6 if you can swing it. Let me know. It's sad, but I work in the very plant that makes those exact pallets and they won't let me buy scrap ones here. They get sent off and reground and shipped back in medium again to get made into a new pallet. PM me or something. Thanks!


----------



## iowa

Just found the ad. I'd do 8 pallets for $40 if you can get that many. And get as many iGPS pallets as you can.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, want me to bring the outhouse heater?


Naaa...
But feel free to bring the skillet!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Naaa...
> But feel free to bring the skillet!!


Got a 14 n 12 lined up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, want me to bring the outhouse heater?



Looking at the forcast, you gonna need it!


----------



## sam-tip

Also looking for Hedge balls. They say they keep out mice. Got some from Kansas last year off of ebay.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Also looking for Hedge balls. They say they keep out mice. Got some from Kansas last year off of ebay.


How many tons ya want?


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> How many tons ya want?



Just a couple boxes would be fine. Don't need by the ton


----------



## Mo. Jim

Picked up the rental, still trying to figure out all the buttons and dials, no manuel. The remote has a panic button, tempted to press it and see what happens. The thing uses E85 fuel, few stations carry this, looks like I'm in for a learning experience.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Picked up the rental, still trying to figure out all the buttons and dials, no manuel. The remote has a panic button, tempted to press it and see what happens. The thing uses E85 fuel, few stations carry this, looks like I'm in for a learning experience.



Jim, Its set up to run on E-85 as an option. You can run regular unleaded, too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: just feed it no lead regular. Its 'puter will take care of the difference.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: just feed it no lead regular. Its 'puter will take care of the difference.


I dare you to try some 2 year old 32:1 in it.[emoji4]


----------



## iowa

Hinerman said:


> You need to come to one of our Charity Cuts. You live too close to the action to miss out on all the fun.


Dude... I will be there!


----------



## cobey

use regular old 87 Jim......................................E85 sucks...except for hot rods.....


----------



## Homelite410

I have one g4 vise for sale I'll be bringing and a hand full of bar adapters to sell.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I dare you to try some 2 year old 32:1 in it.[emoji4]


 my mowers get a shot of 2 cycle oil and a little seafoam in every can of gas I get


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I have one g4 vise for sale I'll be bringing and a hand full of bar adapters to sell.


 what one do you you need to adapt a 026 bar to a small mount husky?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Jim, Its set up to run on E-85 as an option. You can run regular unleaded, too.



Be aware that the mpg with E85 is dismal. Cheap to top it up when you return it tho.

Walmart has it.


----------



## SawTroll

cobey said:


> what one do you you need to adapt a 026 bar to a small mount husky?


Even if you use an adaptor, the oiler holes will not add up, as the Stihl bar has a wider tail.

Fixing that likely is doable, but it isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## workshop

Well, got the tonnage loaded on the trailer. Most of the camping gear is in the truck. Think I'll finish the rest in the a.m. I'm beat. 
Oh yeah, we're bringing 5 dozen eggs, too.


----------



## rbeggs

I'm kinda new to this "forum" thing but saw this thread and I've been reading it since I do live in Ar., I know y'all are busy right now but I'm curious... what's gtg stand for, what is it, and what do yall do during the wknd, Do wives go, do yall accept new people, do you have to be a mechanic, etc?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Workshop's Ln. Boy is taking up a third of cargo space, only room for about five or six saws. Later I need to finish loading.


----------



## dgb84

Well GTG = get together. From what I understand, there is a ton of coffee and good food consumed. They race saws, tinker with saws, and mill logs to make cants. Its a good way to meet the fellow forum members and learn. I'm going for the first time this year and ill be driving right through northwest Arkansas.


----------



## Hinerman

rbeggs said:


> I'm kinda new to this "forum" thing but saw this thread and I've been reading it since I do live in Ar., I know y'all are busy right now but I'm curious... what's gtg stand for, what is it, and what do yall do during the wknd, Do wives go, do yall accept new people, do you have to be a mechanic, etc?



GTG is "Get Together". We eat, race chainsaws, BS, trade saws, eat some more, drink beer (not too much), talk chit, eat some more,,,,I think you get the idea. Good old fashion fun. Wives are welcome. Get your arse there.


----------



## dgb84

Unfortunately for me, my new 362cm isn't going to arrive until Monday and the bar for my 550xp isn't going to arrive in time for the GTG either. I may bring my 441rcm, my echo 330t, and my husky 257. My 257 needs a fuel tank vent and the grommet that leads into the fuel tank though so I may leave her at home. 

Can anyone think of anything I need to bring? I can bring some eggs or something like that if needed, but it looks like in the past day 7 dozen eggs have been spoken for.


----------



## rbeggs

Thanks dgb84 and Hindman for the info. Would really like to go but probably can't this wknd would love to next time though

Sorry Hinerman phone corrects me a little too much...


----------



## Hinerman

dgb84 said:


> Unfortunately for me, my new 362cm isn't going to arrive until Monday and the bar for my 550xp isn't going to arrive in time for the GTG either. I may bring my 441rcm, my echo 330t, and my husky 257. My 257 needs a fuel tank vent and the grommet that leads into the fuel tank though so I may leave her at home.
> 
> Can anyone think of anything I need to bring? I can bring some eggs or something like that if needed, but it looks like in the past day 7 dozen eggs have been spoken for.



I am bringing 7 dozed cans of pop. If I am the only one, I don't think it will be enough. If you have an ice chest, you might want to bring some pop or tea. Check with Matt.


----------



## Hinerman

rbeggs said:


> Thanks dgb84 and Hindman for the info. Would really like to go but probably can't this wknd would love to next time though



Sounds good. If you can only come for a day, then come Saturday morning and leave Saturday afternoon. Then you can see for yourself what it is about.

We also have 5-7 charity cuts per year. We cut and split wood all day on a Saturday for charity. We were responsible for over 300 free truck loads last year...we cut and split 85-90% of that. I have come to look forward to them.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Workshop's Ln. Boy is taking up a third of cargo space, only room for about five or six saws. Later I need to finish loading.


Just like a cake, Jim. Layer of saws, blanket, layer of saws, blanket, layer of saws.


----------



## rbeggs

Hinerman said:


> Sounds good. If you can only come for a day, then come Saturday morning and leave Saturday afternoon. Then you can see for yourself what it is about.
> 
> We also have 5-7 charity cuts per year. We cut and split wood all day on a Saturday for charity. We were responsible for over 300 free truck loads last year...we cut and split 85-90% of that. I have come to look forward to them.


I'll see what I can do, it's only about 2 hrs away. The charity sounds good too.


----------



## sunfish

dgb84 said:


> Unfortunately for me, my new 362cm isn't going to arrive until Monday and the bar for my 550xp isn't going to arrive in time for the GTG either. I may bring my 441rcm, my echo 330t, and my husky 257. My 257 needs a fuel tank vent and the grommet that leads into the fuel tank though so I may leave her at home.
> 
> Can anyone think of anything I need to bring? I can bring some eggs or something like that if needed, but it looks like in the past day 7 dozen eggs have been spoken for.


I have extra bars & chains in .325 that will fit your 550xp. Might as well bring it.


----------



## workshop

rbeggs said:


> I'll see what I can do, it's only about 2 hrs away. The charity sounds good too.


If there is ANY way for you to come, you need to come. I had joined AS only 2 weeks, at another members urging, before I went to my first GTG. I'm here to say that these guys are the best friends a person can make. And I'll be happy to talk to you about the Charity Cuts.


----------



## sam-tip

Bad news the cedar log is not solid


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Workshop's Ln. Boy is taking up a third of cargo space, only room for about five or six saws. Later I need to finish loading.



Major reason not to collect lawnmowers.


----------



## awol

I've got a couple decent cedar logs saved up, I'll bring 'em along and see if they work.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Just like a cake, Jim. Layer of saws, blanket, layer of saws, blanket, layer of saws.


 I would but as this is a rental I have to be careful of the interior and panels. I still have some odds and ends to load. The coffee pot, coffee and filters are loaded, that is the main thing, saws and etc. come in second.


----------



## Mo. Jim

awol said:


> I've got a couple decent cedar logs saved up, I'll bring 'em along and see if they work.


 Alan I have your carbide chain and a couple of other goodies loaded.


----------



## rbeggs

I will try...as far as the charity cuts, I'll be down for a couple months starting next month but I would do what I can. I know how it is to be without wood...not a good feeling


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Major reason not to collect lawnmowers.



Or lawn tractors. 







[emoji6] 



67L36Driver said:


> Major reason not to collect lawnmowers.


----------



## workshop

Mmmmmmmmmm, wife just got the chocolate cake icing on. Woooooo, its good.


----------



## dgb84

Thanks Don, I will take you up on that. Its a mesupra special and he did a solid muffler mod on it. I think itll be pretty decent in the stock 50cc


----------



## cobey

rbeggs said:


> I'm kinda new to this "forum" thing but saw this thread and I've been reading it since I do live in Ar., I know y'all are busy right now but I'm curious... what's gtg stand for, what is it, and what do yall do during the wknd, Do wives go, do yall accept new people, do you have to be a mechanic, etc?


 all welcomed pm hedgerow (Matt) for details... we race saws, cut wood, hang out, eat, good people and good time... gtg means get together


----------



## sunfish

dgb84 said:


> Thanks Don, I will take you up on that. Its a mesupra special and he did a solid muffler mod on it. I think itll be pretty decent in the stock 50cc


I'll have an extra 16" and a couple 18" bars & chains there.


----------



## cobey

i havnt even seen a 550xp yet.... i want one to replace my 450 
I wonder how a 550xp would run a 3/8 sqr race chain


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> i havnt even seen a 550xp yet.... i want one to replace my 450
> I wonder how a 550xp would run a 3/8 sqr race chain


550 will run 3/8 just fine. They are a very nice handling saw!


----------



## cobey

I run 3/8 on my 450 ...... not bad for a clam shell


----------



## cobey

I cant wait to see you all!!!


----------



## dgb84

I'm excited too. I was going to take a half day tomorrow, but I may just take the whole day off and try to head up earlier.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is it Friday yet.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is it Friday yet.



In about an hour....

About 15 minutes ago I pulled the last 2 of 4 pumpkin pies out of the oven. The whole house smiles of pumpkin. Also picked up a homemade sheet cake from a friend who was kind enough to make one for us. Her sheet cake is the best I ever had. My mouth is watering thinking about it.


----------



## Homelite410

Well, its 3:15 and I can't sleep.... Leave for Doug's at 5 and the wind is 20+ out of the north so we should get great mileage today. The other side of the coin is I know the rv is gonna be a handful!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, need about three more cups of coffee, load two more boxs and I'm out of here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, need about three more cups of coffee, load two more boxs and I'm out of here.



Have a safe trip Jim.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, need about three more cups of coffee, load two more boxs and I'm out of here.





Homelite410 said:


> Well, its 3:15 and I can't sleep.... Leave for Doug's at 5 and the wind is 20+ out of the north so we should get great mileage today. The other side of the coin is I know the rv is gonna be a handful!



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Running a little behind, but heading out the door and South bound and Down.


----------



## Homelite410

Me too Jim. I got 15 miles from home and forgot the pickles so I went back and got them.


----------



## jetmd

To all heading to the GTG, safe travels and have fun!

Have a Great weekend,

Chet


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. I expect to be there around 5:30-6:00. Be safe.


----------



## dgb84

Good morning all.

I'm gonna get some cokes and diet cokes before I head out. Is there anything else I need to bring ?


----------



## sunfish

dgb84 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I'm gonna get some cokes and diet cokes before I head out. Is there anything else I need to bring ?


Bring any ol' 346xp's ya happen to have laying around, or find on the way.


----------



## cobey

leaving in a bit.... be safe all


----------



## iowa

sunfish said:


> Bring any ol' 346xp's ya happen to have laying around, or find on the way.


I have one.. You want it?


----------



## Redhorse

Now that I have helped my dad get everything ready for the freeze tonight I got some time so headed to Matt's. 
This sudden drop below freezing has everyone scrambling to get flowers, plants and equipment winterized 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgb84

I'm loaded up and headed north eta 2:30 ish


----------



## Homelite410

Just hit kc!


----------



## wigglesworth

Leaving sikeston now...


----------



## Homelite410

20mi out!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have an extra loud Poulan fueled, oiled and test started for when the goblins come out.


----------



## sawnami

Well,my back told me that I was done loading.







Now to sit and try to remember what I'm missing. 
Be there in the morning. 
Anything that you're running low on or in need of?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## rbeggs

Can somebody give me directions?


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hello Dave keeping busy?



Yeah...fixing all my broken equipment and chasing my employees around. I guess I am still working though. I am behind on all my paperwork, and never seem to catch up.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Well,my back told me that I was done loading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sit and try to remember what I'm missing.
> Be there in the morning.
> Anything that you're running low on or in need of?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 looks like some homelite goodness in there, among others!


----------



## sam-tip

Can't sleep. CHAINSAW!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The goblins were out there last nite. Carlee 9, Brody 6, and Toby 2.


Toby was not happy about the hot bear costume.


----------



## sam-tip

Cake! Nice


----------



## sam-tip

Metal in these MO woods. Part of a coffee can.


----------



## Mrs. J

I don't move very far from this location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

sam-tip said:


> Metal in these MO woods.



Ouch! 



Mrs. J said:


> I don't move very far from this location.



As chilly and windy as it is today, I wouldn't either.


----------



## lumberjackchef

[IM


----------



## sam-tip

Found more metal.













Also found the pie.


----------



## sam-tip

Breakfast this morning. Sausage cooked on tbe wood stove.








Mike cooking tators.


----------



## pdqdl

How well does that super split really work? I have always wondered if they can do the whole tree, or just the easy parts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sam-tip said:


> Found more metal.



The local timber cutters won't harvest trees near barnyards or fence rows. And, forget a town tree entirely.


----------



## dgb84

Had a great time this weekend. It was good to meet all of you and I look forward to the next gtg. Special thanks to Matt and Mrs Matt for the hospitality! Good group of folks.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

[emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26][emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji27] [emoji24][emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]
Wish we wuz with yous guys


----------



## iowa

sam-tip said:


> Metal in these MO woods.


I'm sure glad you pointed that out before I pulled the cycle start lever!


----------



## cobey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> [emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26][emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji27] [emoji24][emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]
> Wish we wuz with yous guys


 Tabby said she really missed seeing you both this time, i missed you both too,
she said like missing part of are chainsaw family


----------



## Redhorse

As I sit here through the second 1 O'clock hour at work. I want to thank Matt for hosting Hedgefest, you have a real nice place. It was good to meet those of you that I could, I had the pleasure of taking my little girl dressed as a Pirate Fairy trick-or-treating Friday night. Looked like things were starting to get fired up when I left and I may have missed the best part Friday. Anyhow I had a real good time meeting several of you and just hanging out with saws Friday afternoon. Will definitely do everything possible to get to some more of these. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Thanks to Matt & Lisa for hosting another great GTG. I know you guys spent many hours preparing for it and you are greatly appreciated. The finest group of people around attend these GTG'S as far as I'm concerned. Thanks to all that provided the delicious food and that helped in coordinating the activities. A job well done! [emoji122] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

iowa said:


> I have one.. You want it?


Yeah I want it, but I saw this a day late. You should have hollered at me there.


----------



## sunfish

*Big thanks to Matt & Lisa! Heck of a GTG!!!*


----------



## rbeggs

Thanks Matt and family for having me on your place and I enjoyed meeting those of you i met, wish I could've stayed to see the races.


----------



## iowa

sunfish said:


> Yeah I want it, but I saw this a day late. You should have hollered at me there.


LOL. Well I may know your name but not by sunfish. Hard to get everyone's screen names to match their faces etc. Lots of ppl!


----------



## sunfish

iowa said:


> LOL. Well I may know your name but not by sunfish. Hard to get everyone's screen names to match their faces etc. Lots of ppl!


I know, it's hard to put names to faces at these things. 
I really don't need another 346, but they are hard for me to turn down in person.


----------



## iowa

Matt and Lisa sure know how to put together a GTG! Thanks for everything! My boys sure had a fun time. We weren't even a half mile down the road and both were saying how much fun they had!


----------



## wigglesworth

This trip home is weird. 

It's just like the trip there, but I'm going the other way...


----------



## Freehand

Just got home, thanks so much Matt and Lisa. Always good people and good times.


----------



## sawnami




----------



## Homelite410

Freehand.


----------



## workshop

It sure was good to see friends again and to finally meet ones that I have followed on here, but have never met in person.
Thanks to Matt and Lisa for allowing us to come and fellowship with everyone. Hopefully I will make it to Iowa in the spring. (The wife says, no ifs, ands, or buts, about it. We WILL be there.).


----------



## wigglesworth




----------



## sunfish

We sure did eat good! The food could not have been better!


----------



## Homelite410

That was funny right there.





Hedge knows how to eat!





Priceless!


----------



## Homelite410

Once again the Hale's know how to throw a party! Good peoples, good eats, great time and we can't wait to see all of you again!


----------



## wigglesworth

Hahahahaha

Doug's Balls....lol


----------



## lumberjackchef

who has some racing videos? I'm having husky 50 withdrawals Wiggs! I been digging through the tonage looking for something to build a little small cube saw out of already! I think it is a sickness......................


----------



## wigglesworth

lumberjackchef said:


> who has some racing videos? I'm having husky 50 withdrawals Wiggs! I been digging through the tonage looking for something to build a little small cube saw out of already! I think it is a sickness......................



DONT DO IT!!! It's a sickness. All you'll wanna do is go faster, and faster and faster.....









Just send ur stuff to me so you won't be tempted.


----------



## wigglesworth

I still can't get that jonsered 80 outta muh head....

I need that saw....and somebody to start it for me.


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> who has some racing videos? I'm having husky 50 withdrawals Wiggs! I been digging through the tonage looking for something to build a little small cube saw out of already! I think it is a sickness......................


Get up, Come on get down with the sickness!


----------



## Homelite410

wigglesworth said:


> I still can't get that jonsered 80 outta muh head....
> 
> I need that saw....and somebody to start it for me.


That 80 is sick! My 70 didn't leave with me............[emoji41]


----------



## wigglesworth




----------



## lumberjackchef

Cookie on, cookie off DanYoSan! Thanks!


----------



## Hinerman

Another thank you to Matt and Lisa for their outstanding hospitality. I have a lot of pics. I apologize for not knowing how to post them. I have a new computer and haven't figured it out yet. Hope to get it figured out soon.


----------



## Hinerman

Life just wouldn't be the same without 'em....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got settled in to my home away from home. Thanks again to Matt and Lisa for a great GTG. It was a super great weekend. Now to get things lined out so I can make it to some more Charity cuts.


----------



## Hinerman

Time to see the chips flying...


----------



## Mo. Jim

sarahdodgegeek said:


> [emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji26][emoji26] [emoji26] [emoji27] [emoji24][emoji31] [emoji31] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]
> Wish we wuz with yous guys


 You and Andy missed another good one Sarah and the take no prisoners racing. Wiggs brought a 372 that flat out rocked. Are you folks back in the states yet?


----------



## Hinerman

Did you say you want to see some more chips.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim glad you made it home.


----------



## Hinerman

Sarah, Mrs. AWOL would have made you proud. She represented fo' sho'. These are for the ladies..


----------



## workshop

Two things that came home with me today was 1 nice Lawnboy (self propelled, my favorite part), and a little bitty Homelite in a box. Homelite410 says I have to do a build thread on it, this should be hilarious. 
So, stay tuned.


----------



## Hinerman

No, we don't take it serious. Just a little friendly competition. BS, look at the intensity on their faces. These guys weren't F'n around.... Definitely one of my favorite sets of pics.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> That was funny right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hedge knows how to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless!


 
if it wasnt for Matt and Alan......... idk............ they have taught me SO much about saws, chain, racing,
it has been a good year, thanks to you both


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got back in.. 
Yes, I ran a couple saws tonight and sharpened a chain...
The folks that come to these GTG'S are what makes em so fantastic..
Nice to see rbeggs, dgb84, redhorse, chevyman, and shorthunter braving the unknown, to see how much fun this bunch is!!!
Thanks all for the help pulling this off and braving a little chilly weather..


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> if it wasnt for Matt and Alan......... idk............ they have taught me SO much about saws, chain, racing,
> it has been a good year, thanks to you both


 
and the pic that comes up is "dougs balls"


----------



## cobey

thanks for the cool pics!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Lets see some more chips...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim glad you made it home.


 Me too, I got caught up in the Chiefs post game traffic on 435. N. bound was a pain, but S. bound was a parking lot.


----------



## Hinerman

A legend in the making???? GTG prodigy???? Future chainsaw champion???? Or, a little AWOL. I would have given anything to catch a pic of him looking straight at his dad to his left with a big grin on his face,,,,WITH THE SAW IN THE CUT!!!!! Priceless....You can see his grin in the 2nd pic. Right after I snapped it he looked straight at his dad while rockin' in the cant....like a Boss.


----------



## Hinerman

In case you missed the weather, there was a white out in Carthage on Saturday (see 2nd pic)....


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> A legend in the making???? GTG prodigy???? Future chainsaw champion???? Or, just a little AWOL. I would have given anything to catch a pic of him looking straight at his dad to his left with a big grin on his face,,,,WITH THE SAW IN THE CUT!!!!! Priceless....You can see his grin in the 2nd pic. Right after I snapped it he looked straight at his dad while rockin' in the can't....like a Boss.
> 
> View attachment 377150
> View attachment 377151
> View attachment 377152
> View attachment 377153


again great pics... AJ and abe (Alans boys) are a joy to hang out with.. they will be first class lumberjacks someday  James is too little to saw but makes great saw noises holding a broken mighty might


----------



## iowa

WOW. Great pics Thomas!


----------



## Hinerman

The chips just kept on flying...


----------



## Hinerman

In case you didn't get enough....


----------



## cobey

Lewis the deer was GREAT!!!!!!! you are an artist with meat!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Some pics of the mag laying around...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Finally home
WOW what a great group
Young and older all having a ball!!!!
Thanks Matt and Lisa for putting on 
another fantastic gathering


----------



## Hinerman

Few pics of the people, and the man who started all the races...


----------



## sam-tip

pdqdl said:


> How well does that super split really work? I have always wondered if they can do the whole tree, or just the easy parts.



This special edition super split will do it. We split lots of nasty pecan yesterday. One knuckle went about 5 different direction.  Only tried splitting the piece to see if I could split it. 

A big thanks to Matt and Lisa for hosting this event. Had a great time!


----------



## thinkrtinker

cobey said:


> Lewis the deer was GREAT!!!!!!! you are an artist with meat!!!!


Thanks Cobey
We were so hungry and cold anything
would have good


----------



## cobey

thinkrtinker said:


> Thanks Cobey
> We were so hungry and cold anything
> would have good


 
Tabby says "no" "it was the best meat ever...even better than regular cow steak"


----------



## Hinerman

More of the AS/SH/FHC family...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Me too, I got caught up in the Chiefs post game traffic on 435. N. bound was a pain, but S. bound was a parking lot.



Lots of Nebraska and Iowa people head north on Sunday late. I29 gets to be a zoo.

We stay in the right lane at 65. Watch the NASCAR qualifiers in the left lane. Drafting don't yah no.


----------



## Hinerman

All together...


----------



## Hinerman

A tribute to our fallen friend....It stihl doesn't suck any less than it did the day it happened. RIP Phil...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Lewis the deer was GREAT!!!!!!! you are an artist with meat!!!!


It's even good the next day.


----------



## rburg

Glad Lurch could stay awake for the picture.


----------



## workshop

I got to looking at the group picture, and thinking. The last time I was at Matt's, it was my first GTG. I was in the picture, along with my wife, and didn't know anybody at all. Now I look at this picture and can name off most everybody there. Quite a change in my life, for the better. Thanks for being a part of my life, now.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I got to looking at the group picture, and thinking. The last time I was at Matt's, it was my first GTG. I was in the picture, along with my wife, and didn't know anybody at all. Now I look at this picture and can name off most everybody there. Quite a change in my life, for the better. Thanks for being a part of my life, now.


 
that was my first GTG too........... good times my friend.... first race ran my echo in 45 and under, got smoked by stumpys boy  everyone was so nice


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> if it wasnt for Matt and Alan......... idk............ they have taught me SO much about saws, chain, racing,
> it has been a good year, thanks to you both


 
also cant forget Chad he has taught me lots of saw stuff, ive run his saws, and annoyed him at odd times
dug threw his saw piles, he fixes stuff I break that i cant figure out, and is my ft scott GTG go to guy... I
help sometimes  we mostly spazz out about cool saws and stuff


----------



## Redhorse

Hedgerow said:


> Just got back in..
> Yes, I ran a couple saws tonight and sharpened a chain...
> The folks that come to these GTG'S are what makes em so fantastic..
> Nice to see rbeggs, dgb84, redhorse, chevyman, and shorthunter braving the unknown, to see how much fun this bunch is!!!
> Thanks all for the help pulling this off and braving a little chilly weather..



I had a real good time for the short time I was there. You are right Hedgerow the people are what makes it so great, everyone was welcoming and friendly, I am ready for the next one. 
Matt don't be surprised if I pull into the driveway sometime to run saws, sharpen chains, work on saws or just hang out around the fire pit[emoji2]. I may even call first! 
Your 064 is a beast thanks for letting me run it, never thought I would have to push on a saw to get it to stop four stroking!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Hinerman said:


> Few pics of the people, and the man who started all the races...



I see a fair number of familiar faces. Howdy, y'all. 

Wisht I coulda been there.


----------



## sawnami

Doug lettin 'er eat 








Trying to figure out getting video posted with an Android. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

iowa said:


> WOW. Great pics Thomas!



Brent, thanks for posting in the Leveraxe thread. 

If anybody else used the leveraxe this weekend, please wander over to the Firewood Forum and comment on it in the Leveraxe sticky.


----------



## mdavlee

sawnami said:


> Doug lettin 'er eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out getting video posted with an Android.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Download to YouTube first. I don't think the forum software will load a video


----------



## Homelite410

I wanted to take a min to thank Doug and Marcie for taking Hailey and I in the RV with him down to matt's and putting up with us for 3 days. It is a whole lot more fun when you get to travel with some cool people like that! I really enjoy going to these with my friends and meeting new ones!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Mike. Have a super day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John, Michael and likely Jim.

Should get the Subaru Forester back (again!) today. Still helping the daughter move. Offer to Jim taxi service (hope I have a car!). The wandering Echo 330T should be divered ((finally!). And, two weeks past needing a haircut. Yikes!

Plan on a trip to Perry, Ks tomorrow (sorry Kenneth!).


----------



## Dave Boyt

Great GTG! Thanks, Matt for hosting & to everyone who helped make it happen. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## iowa

Here's a short video of my log splitter running.


----------



## awol

Had a great time as usual, didn't even get a single pic or video the whole weekend I was so busy having fun! Helping/watching Dave Boyt at the sawmill was a highlight for me, there is something about fresh sawdust and lumber I just can't resist!
The Great Chain Race was a real education to me, I am already looking forward to the next one.
After the cant racing was done, the serious racing began, Wiggz and Hedge went toe to toe in the dollar races, and Hedge came out on top........ using wiggz' saw!! It was a blast!


----------



## wigglesworth

awol said:


> Had a great time as usual, didn't even get a single pic or video the whole weekend I was so busy having fun! Helping/watching Dave About at the sawmill was a highlight for me, there is something about fresh sawdust and lumber I just can't resist!
> The Great Chain Race was a real education to me, I am already looking forward to the next one.
> After the cant racing was done, the serious racing began, Wiggz and Hedge went toe to toe in the dollar races, and Hedge came out on top........ using wiggz' saw!! It was a blast!



Was great to meet you Alan!!

I'll be needing that jonsered 80 recipe soon.


----------



## awol

Have you found a "core" already?!


----------



## awol

Mr. Hinerman sure did do a great job with all the pics, thanks!


----------



## wigglesworth

awol said:


> Have you found a "core" already?!



Yes sir.


----------



## Homelite410

I also wanted to comment on the children that were there, very well behaved and their conduct was just awesome! Good job parents!


----------



## Mrs. J

Homelite410 said:


> I also wanted to comment on the children that were there, very well behaved and their conduct was just awesome! Good job parents!



I thought this several times. They played so well together!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Mrs. J said:


> I thought this several times. They played so well together!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really makes it enjoyable to bring my family that way, and the children entertain themselves!


----------



## awol

Great! Here is what I've got:


----------



## Hedgerow

wigglesworth said:


> Was great to meet you Alan!!
> 
> I'll be needing that jonsered 80 recipe soon.


Oh no you don't!!!
I want one for my 5 cube saw!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Dave Boyt said:


> Great GTG! Thanks, Matt for hosting & to everyone who helped make it happen. Already looking forward to next year.


I can't thank you enough for bringing that awesome mill on site Dave!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Had a great time as usual, didn't even get a single pic or video the whole weekend I was so busy having fun! Helping/watching Dave Boyt at the sawmill was a highlight for me, there is something about fresh sawdust and lumber I just can't resist!
> The Great Chain Race was a real education to me, I am already looking forward to the next one.
> After the cant racing was done, the serious racing began, Wiggz and Hedge went toe to toe in the dollar races, and Hedge came out on top........ using wiggz' saw!! It was a blast!


I luvz me a good dollar race...

I really like to see the AWOL clan pulling in the drive too..
Cause you know a good time will ensue..


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Oh no you don't!!!
> I want one for my 5 cube saw!!!


 I gotcha covered Matt, it'll be a great 5 cube cant racer.......and it's even yellow!!!


----------



## super3

Thanks Matt & Lisa,
Glad I finally made to one of yours.
It was a long tired drive home after the bo chittin late Sat night.
Great to meet a new bunch that I had read their posts for years.


----------



## sunfish

Well now I need to build a race saw and see if I can get Matt to do me a chain fer it...


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> Well now I need to build a race saw and see if I can get Matt to do me a chain fer it...


Hey Don, how about a 350 with a pipe?


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Don, how about a 350 with a pipe?


Mike, your 350 was a high point of the event! Too cool man!


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> Mike, your 350 was a high point of the event! Too cool man!


Thank you, it is my favorite firewood saw! Be the last one to go if I had to sell!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you, it is my favorite firewood saw! Be the last one to go if I had to sell!


*It's a keeper! *

I'm going back into my 357 and make a few adjustments. Also have a 359 on the bench that needs a top-end. We'll see...


----------



## Homelite410

I'll have to say the high point of the gtg for me was when my daughter yelled out "that's my dad, he won" when I won the tweener race.. I love her so much! That meant more than winning!


----------



## Hedgerow

super3 said:


> Thanks Matt & Lisa,
> Glad I finally made to one of yours.
> It was a long tired drive home after the bo chittin late Sat night.
> Great to meet a new bunch that I had read their posts for years.


Sure was glad you could make it over man!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> I'll have to say the high point of the gtg for me was when my daughter yelled out "that's my dad, he won" when I won the tweener race.. I love her so much! That meant more than winning!


 
Yep, makes your chest swell up and your eyes get moist. Funny how that happens. 

Since you started parent/child experiences, I got a good one. Sam wanted to race his chainsaw (38cc Earthquake). I tried to talk him out of it but he was persistent. I hoped Matt wouldn't let him but he was no help. So we practiced a few times. Anyhow, he raced and lost but I was proud of him for trying (heck, I have never raced). He gets off the race trailer and says, "Dad, I am going to need another saw if I am going to keep racing." 

He doesn't know it yet, but, now he is getting one for x-mas. I have a nice Stihl 361 I am willing to trade for a strong stock 40cc saw. I would consider a 50cc but not sure if that is what is best for him. The 50cc class races are tough.


----------



## Hinerman

super3 said:


> Thanks Matt & Lisa,
> Glad I finally made to one of yours.
> It was a long tired drive home after the bo chittin late Sat night.
> Great to meet a new bunch that I had read their posts for years.


 


Hedgerow said:


> Sure was glad you could make it over man!


 
No kidding. You should get him to tell you about the car in his avatar, if he hasn't already. My dad used to race cars in the '60s. I wish he had been there to talk racing and to hear the story about that car.


----------



## wigglesworth

Hinerman said:


> Yep, makes your chest swell up and your eyes get moist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Since you started parent/child experiences, I got a good one. Sam wanted to race his chainsaw (38cc Earthquake). I tried to talk him out of it but he was persistent. I hoped Matt wouldn't let him but he was no help. So we practiced a few times. Anyhow, he raced and lost but I was proud of him for trying (heck, I have never raced). He gets off the race trailer and says, "Dad, I am going to need another saw if I am going to keep racing."
> 
> He doesn't know it yet, but, now he is getting one for x-mas. I have a nice Stihl 361 I am willing to trade for a strong stock 40cc saw. I would consider a 50cc but not sure if that is what is best for him. The 50cc class races are tough.



Man that's awesome, but don't trade off ur stihl. A good 40cc and under saw can be had cheap. Heck, I may have something laying around... We will find ya something.


----------



## wigglesworth

awol said:


> Great! Here is what I've got:
> View attachment 377252



Thank you sir!!


----------



## Homelite410

Thomas, 2375 wildthing built right will race!


----------



## awol

Echo 452evl/John Deere 50v. Good for the 40cc class and strong even stock, with full size 3/8 chain.


----------



## Hinerman

wigglesworth said:


> Man that's awesome, but don't trade off ur stihl. A good 40cc and under saw can be had cheap. Heck, I may have something laying around... We will find ya something.


 
I have 2-361s. One stock and one ported by Terry. Obviously, I am keeping the ported one by Terry. I will hold on to the stock 361 for now, but am willing to do some sort of trade.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Thomas, 2375 wildthing built right will race!


 
What saw were you cutting that last log with (the log we ran through my splitter)? You were cutting through the whole log as fast as I could mark the log with my 361.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> What saw were you cutting that last log with (the log we ran through my splitter)? You were cutting through the whole log as fast as I could mark the log with my 361.


One sick Jonsereds 80 ported by awol!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> One sick Jonsereds 80 ported by awol!


 
I remember that one from the races!!! No kidding, you were cutting through 17-18 inches of wood before I could make it an inch. I just marked and got out of the way. I can't recall a saw that ate through wood like that. It is a show stopper for sure.


----------



## sawnami

Doug lettin' 'er eat: 

OK now does the video show to everyone? 
Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

That saw is a brute...

Yup, it shows..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I luvz me a good dollar race...
> 
> I really like to see the AWOL clan pulling in the drive too..
> Cause you know a good time will ensue..


Amen on good times following the AWOL clan.....


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Yep, makes your chest swell up and your eyes get moist. Funny how that happens.
> 
> Since you started parent/child experiences, I got a good one. Sam wanted to race his chainsaw (38cc Earthquake). I tried to talk him out of it but he was persistent. I hoped Matt wouldn't let him but he was no help. So we practiced a few times. Anyhow, he raced and lost but I was proud of him for trying (heck, I have never raced). He gets off the race trailer and says, "Dad, I am going to need another saw if I am going to keep racing."
> 
> He doesn't know it yet, but, now he is getting one for x-mas. I have a nice Stihl 361 I am willing to trade for a strong stock 40cc saw. I would consider a 50cc but not sure if that is what is best for him. The 50cc class races are tough.


 
if we get enough we could have "beginners" races with two identicle saws... btw i get two little echos that can be dead even!


----------



## cobey

start with teaching stance, and smooth cuts, then racing


----------



## iowa

Mid Morning Sat Pics


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> if we get enough we could have "beginners" races with two identicle saws... btw i get two little echos that can be dead even!


You know that'd be fun..... 2 ported identical saws with off the roll chain keep the saws change racers. I kind if like that!


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> start with teaching stance, and smooth cuts, then racing



Problem is, I don't know any of that myself. I will send him to the Wiggs/Hedge school for racing...


----------



## sawnami

Here's a link to 22 races. Sorry but they didn't load in any particular order. The numbers count up to the last races until my phone died. [emoji20] 

Hedgerow's GTG 11-01-14: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLabOVJe7VFEECTqLs30m-5ivbMkrR4_3t

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You know that'd be fun..... 2 ported identical saws with off the roll chain keep the saws change racers. I kind if like that!


 we do it all the time in ft. scott


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Problem is, I don't know any of that myself. I will send him to the Wiggs/Hedge school for racing...


 we can teach him  they say it takes a village... he can learn from everyone that races


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You know that'd be fun..... 2 ported identical saws with off the roll chain keep the saws change racers. I kind if like that!


 works best with two stock saws.... and trade saws and race if there is any question..
two 5020av poulans with short bars would be perfect! 16" and 3/8 lpx chain


----------



## cobey

lpx is smooth


----------



## cobey

or two 250's or two 450's


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> You know that'd be fun..... 2 ported identical saws with off the roll chain keep the saws change racers. I kind if like that!


I don't think that's a good idea at all...
Baaad...
Baaaaadddd, I tell ya...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hmmmm...
Then again... Maybe not...


----------



## Redhorse

Homelite410 said:


> You know that'd be fun..... 2 ported identical saws with off the roll chain keep the saws change racers. I kind if like that!


NASCAR like, technique would make the difference. 
Reminds me of the quote "there's nothing stock bout a 'Stock Car'"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmm...
> Then again... Maybe not...


 ok two hotrods for racers...
two stock saws for newbies............ ill work torward the two stock saws.. cant promise real cool ones though, but they will be loud!!


----------



## Homelite410

You wouldn't have to beat the saw or the chain.. You have to beat the racer!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim! Ready for a road trip to Perry, Ks?

I've been putting it off till they won't be too wrapped up in zero turn mowers and more in the wood cutting season.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Mo. Jim! Ready for a road trip to Perry, Ks?
> 
> I've been putting it off till they won't be too wrapped up in zero turn mowers and more in the wood cutting season.





I know where the special stash is and I'm not telling.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know where the special stash is and I'm not telling.



Well, someone has to work for a livin'.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Carl, Mike and the rest of you GTG fans. I got the rental unloaded and returned yesterday afternoon. I put seven more saws in one of the around to it stacks. The J-red 670 came to the house so I can give it some TLC before it goes to the timber.
Carl I can't get away today, but the rest of the week is free, give me a call this morning. Need more coffee, later Jim.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl you and Jim have fun. Let me know what is on the used saw shelf. I may need to take a short trip Friday or Saturday.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning every one


Morning Fellers!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl you and Jim have fun. Let me know what is on the used saw shelf. I may need to take a short trip Friday or Saturday.



How are you fixed for a week from this Friday or Saturday?
Jim and I will postpone the road trip till we can take you along.
Jim is tied up today anyhow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> How are you fixed for a week from this Friday or Saturday?
> Jim and I will postpone the road trip till we can take you along.
> Jim is tied up today anyhow.


 
That would work.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas! Good afternoon it is!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Friday would be better. They are usually swamped on Saturday.
You retired guys are alright ..


----------



## Hedgerow

I have a grinder on the bench that Kenneth and I believe to be oliver1655's..
Also have a jacket of Don's and a jacket of undetermined origin.
I'll get a pic of it tonight. 
And yes, Lewis, I found your stone!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody, cold and rainy here today.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody, cold and rainy here today.


 
Same here, I do not like this nasty weather.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I have a grinder on the bench that Kenneth and I believe to be oliver1655's..
> Also have a jacket of Don's and a jacket of undetermined origin.
> I'll get a pic of it tonight.
> And yes, Lewis, I found your stone!


Thanks for grabbing my jacket Matt. I'll cover the shipping + some.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> And yes, Lewis, I found your stone!


More than happy to cover shipping/ plus 
That stone is sorta like lucky .......................
When it is in the truck, backstraps are soon to follow


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That would work.


Cool!
E
Well, Barb and I stopped in Perry and picked up a Homie 2100 parts saw.





Will use the carb. and wrap handle from it.
They had a Mac CP70 on the used saw shelf.



IDK if it is a good buy or not.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Thanks for grabbing my jacket Matt. I'll cover the shipping + some.


Got Lewis' addy..
text me yours, and I'll get em out asap..

I may make John pick his up in person, and bring the trailer...


----------



## dgb84

Boy work sure sucks after having fun all weekend. At least my new 362cm showed up today and my poulan super 25 xxv countervibe should be here Thursday. 

Deer camp this weekend and there are apparently some big boys on camera.


----------



## stihl sawing

Hinerman said:


> All together...
> 
> View attachment 377190


Looks like a good time was had by all, also plenty showed up. Awesome.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, been out packing some wood up to the house, I needed a caffeine fix so I brewed a fresh pot, # 2 for the day. One of my neighbors loaned me a 99 Dodge 4 whl. so I could haul some wood and run to town. He has been working 7/12's and didn't know about my truck problems. I didnt have a fire last night, but I am going to fire up the ole wood hog this evening. It's been cool and overcast here all day and going down in the 30's tonight. Need to go finish packing the rest of that wood, later Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

1 of the loads of cookies produced...


----------



## stihl sawing

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 377597
> 
> 
> 1 of the loads of cookies produced...


That's a ton of cookies.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 377597
> 
> 
> 1 of the loads of cookies produced...


 I didn't cut any cookies, but I did eat a dozen or three off of the desert table.


----------



## Hedgerow

stihl sawing said:


> That's a ton of cookies.


Drop in the bucket of the total produced... 
Ya know, they dry fast and burn pretty good in the shop stove!


----------



## sunfish

Think I need to build a 372 or 365 and learn how to square file an stuff...


----------



## stihl sawing

Hedgerow said:


> Drop in the bucket of the total produced...
> Ya know, they dry fast and burn pretty good in the shop stove!


Yup, will make some good heat.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Saturday while I was enjoying myself in Carthage, a friend of mine brought me a big load of hard maple and stacked close to my splitter. It is green, but the price was right.


----------



## workshop

Ughhhh! Long hard day at work. Feet hurt, legs hurt, back hurts. Shoot, just hurt all over. Maybe its just the cold and rain. Yeah, that's it. Think I'll sit in front of the heater tonight.


----------



## Mastermind

Looks like y'all had fun. 

Hate I missed it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mastermind said:


> Looks like y'all had fun.
> 
> Hate I missed it.



Wish you could have made it to you could have helped MoJim with the PIE.


----------



## Mastermind

There was pie????


----------



## sunfish

Mastermind said:


> Looks like y'all had fun.
> 
> Hate I missed it.


Wish you could of been there. Would have liked to meet in person Randy.


----------



## Mastermind

We will Don. 

I'll get there someday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Mastermind said:


> There was pie????


 Lots of pie, even had pie left over, I was more into the cake and cookies, so I only had four slices of pie.


----------



## Mastermind

Left over pie? 

No way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Told you he needed help.


----------



## Mastermind

Well I reckon he did. 

Sew Solly.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mastermind said:


> We will Don.
> 
> I'll get there someday.


I'll take you on a cattle tour...
Being a budding cattle baron and all..


----------



## workshop

Ahhhh, sitting in front of the heater. Feel much better now.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mastermind said:


> There was pie????


oh yes, my daughter and I ate dessert all day! Its my favorite Meal!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I didn't cut any cookies, but I did eat a dozen or three off of the desert table.



Good job!

No Echo parts at Bishops so, off to Orschlens in the am.

The Mac CP70 is 125bux.


----------



## Mastermind

Hedgerow said:


> I'll take you on a cattle tour...
> Being a budding cattle baron and all..



I ain't got enough land to really man up.....

I do have 9 head now though.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Ahhhh, sitting in front of the heater. Feel much better now.


Don't feel bad Steve...
I just got home and started a fire in the wood stove...
Can't beat it...


----------



## Homelite410

Mastermind said:


> We will Don.
> 
> I'll get there someday.


Y'all just come to Iowa in April! [emoji41]


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I have a grinder on the bench that Kenneth and I believe to be oliver1655's..
> Also have a jacket of Don's and a jacket of undetermined origin.
> I'll get a pic of it tonight.
> And yes, Lewis, I found your stone!


Left the 562 west coast spikes Matt. Just let me know what ya a want to do.


----------



## cobey

I fixed two saws tonight............... a paying job! fuel lines on a wild thing type crapsman
and cleaned up a 3700 poulan oil tank, fixed a few things and got it running, im gonna run it a while tomorrow to see if it behaves
the crapsman going home tomorrow


----------



## cobey

BTW... thanks to Matt and Lisa and family for everything... Steve (workshop) for the load of saws, trade saws (several  ), and letting abe get his pick , we finally got him a little homelite running  thanks old cookie for the homelite bar. Steve (sawnami) for the super XL................ forgot who all I thanked ............. workshop stirred the pot with all them saws!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Left the 562 west coast spikes Matt. Just let me know what ya a want to do.


I'll go look for them.. I think I know where they are.. Just let me know what ya want for em.. Cash or trade..


----------



## Hedgerow

I didn't get to talk to old cookie at all...
But I saw him there!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Mastermind said:


> There was pie????



I had 3 pcs of sheet cake and 3 pieces of pumpkin pie for lunch while everybody else (except Jim) was eating chili....Yeah, there was some pie.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got 2 pieces of pie when nobody was looking....


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, no rush on the grinder, I will wait until the next charity cut. You might even try out the rivet thining jig & give me some feed back on how well it works for you.

If the mystery coat is a tan duck with a hood & some black soot smudges on front, it is probably mine as well.

Never did get around to passing out the candy I brought. I left it sitting on the work bench as well. Eat up & enjoy.

Had a great time, learned some, & left with thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gents, talked with my neighbor and got skid loader with the grapple and 24 foot gooseneck for the weekend! We're going to rock n roll Saturday!


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet. 

Morning everybody who is still sleeping.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, waiting for the coffee to finish brewing, later Jim.


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> Morning gents, talked with my neighbor and got skid loader with the grapple and 24 foot gooseneck for the weekend! We're going to rock n roll Saturday!



What's going on Saturday?


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> What's going on Saturday?


Just cutting firewood for myself in log form.


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> Just cutting firewood for myself in log form.



Oh, I thought I was missing something more organized. I think I'll see you all at Hoskey's the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> Oh, I thought I was missing something more organized. I think I'll see you all at Hoskey's the day after Thanksgiving.


Well Alex, Vic, and Eric will be there. Chili n cornbread for lunch. I don't know how much more organization you want.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Morning gents, talked with my neighbor and got skid loader with the grapple and 24 foot gooseneck for the weekend! We're going to rock n roll Saturday!


You be hauling them back to your place for processing?
Man, I wish you guys were about 200 miles closer...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You be hauling them back to your place for processing?
> Man, I wish you guys were about 200 miles closer...


Yes sir!


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, no rush on the grinder, I will wait until the next charity cut. You might even try out the rivet thining jig & give me some feed back on how well it works for you.
> 
> If the mystery coat is a tan duck with a hood & some black soot smudges on front, it is probably mine as well.
> 
> Never did get around to passing out the candy I brought. I left it sitting on the work bench as well. Eat up & enjoy.
> 
> Had a great time, learned some, & left with thoughts to ponder.


Bingo...
I will try a chain on it and see if there's any improvement...


----------



## workshop

Afternoon gentlemen. Been thinking how I want to do this baby Homie in a box I got from Mike. I can see a few spots to improve upon in the transfers. It appears the main choke point in the whole thing will be the reed valve assembly. I don't think I'm going to be doing any raising or lowering of ports, as I don't have a degree wheel and just don't understand that aspect of it yet. I understand blow down, though, and am contemplating putting a champher on the exhaust side of the piston crown. Just enough to match the bottom of the exhaust port. Maybe 5-10 thousandths. I'd like to put a pipe on it like Sawnami's, but have not located anything on eBay yet. Also depends on the price of that puppy. Once I find some grinding tools, I'll start in on it. Should be interesting, at the least. But more than likely just plain hilarious.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You be hauling them back to your place for processing?
> Man, I wish you guys were about 200 miles closer...


As do we Matt!


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Afternoon gentlemen. Been thinking how I want to do this baby Homie in a box I got from Mike. I can see a few spots to improve upon in the transfers. It appears the main choke point in the whole thing will be the reed valve assembly. I don't think I'm going to be doing any raising or lowering of ports, as I don't have a degree wheel and just don't understand that aspect of it yet. I understand blow down, though, and am contemplating putting a champher on the exhaust side of the piston crown. Just enough to match the bottom of the exhaust port. Maybe 5-10 thousandths. I'd like to put a pipe on it like Sawnami's, but have not located anything on eBay yet. Also depends on the price of that puppy. Once I find some grinding tools, I'll start in on it. Should be interesting, at the least. But more than likely just plain hilarious.


I can't wait to see the compression on that thing!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> I can't wait to see the compression on that thing!


I was doing some preliminary checks with the crank\piston installed in the cylinder. I will need to make sure the spark plug is indexed correctly or the piston will hit it.  The compression may end up in the diesel range. Hmmmm, might have to run this thing on alcohol.  Thinking this afternoon of maybe a velocity stack to overcome the reed valve situation. Interesting. Deserves further thought. Anybody know where to get long reach grinding bits for a dremel?


----------



## workshop

Anybody know how to make an expansion chamber?


----------



## Redhorse

Finished my 4 days of work this morning, the last two days were rough, we went through a round of layoffs. Had around 50 total and 10 in my dept, luckily not any on night or weekend shifts. 
I am ready to spend a couple of days playing with chainsaws and cutting some wood. Going to tear into my dads jonsered 621 replace the flywheel and see what else needs done to get it fired up. Hasn't been started in 10-15 or 20 years now. The Pawls went out and couldn't find anymore till I asked on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Anybody know how to make an expansion chamber?


cherry bomb in a peice of thin walled pipe???????


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Anybody know how to make an expansion chamber?


As in pipe saw pipe?


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> cherry bomb in a peice of thin walled pipe???????


----------



## 67L36Driver

Back when I was in school at Rolla, the library had a book on building expansion chamber type exhaust for single or multiple cylinder engine.

Ask the nice girl in your IPhone 5.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Back when I was in school at Rolla, the library had a book on building expansion chamber type exhaust for single or multiple cylinder engine.
> 
> Ask the nice girl in your IPhone 5.


IPhone 4. The nice girl told me to shove it. Been reading online about expansion chambers. Think I'll go with a muffler mod instead.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Anybody know how to make an expansion chamber?


I've got a formula that I used when I built my Water Buffalo (Suzuki GT750) It's a "little" involved. [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

The expansion chamber section is 23 pages long. [emoji37] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> The expansion chamber section is 23 pages long. [emoji37]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Very involved..
Must be sized to cc, then tapered to desired rpm and torque specs...
Oh, and the saw needs to be ported with a particular exhaust height and intake duration to take advantage of the pipe...

Yeah....
I'd just go with the muffler mod...


----------



## Homelite410

Java pipe


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! Looks like temps in the teens for Tuesday!! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> The expansion chamber section is 23 pages long. [emoji37]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Yeah, looks familiar from what little I remember from 50 years ago. The math hurts muh head. And, that was in the days before hand held calculators.

Wrote a term paper on it. Actually just copied a lot of stuff...........................by hand. No copy, paste back then.

Can you imagine a multi cylinder engine with those sticking out. Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think Kenneth has been keeping his 'honey hole' a secret.

Wall of used saws at Bishops. Second floor of store is full of saw carcasses.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I see three J-reds in there that bare closer examination.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I think Kenneth has been keeping his 'honey hole' a secret.
> 
> Wall of used saws at Bishops. Second floor of store is full of saw carcasses.
> 
> View attachment 377844



Carl Hush


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning To all.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth, Homelite


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody. Kenneth, you've been holding out.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning one and all, going to be a little cooler today 51, but it's shaping up to be a nice day and looks good through the weekend. I am going to check out some slick barked dead elm later today, it's only a mile from the house. I like to mix this my hedge, need more coffee, later Jim.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl Hush



I don't see nothin' 




WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl Hush




Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## RVALUE

I wanted to see if those 562 spikes would fit a 346.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I don't see nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




Ha! You to?

Have to check my map app. and see who else has been keeping mum.

Actually, it's a good thing Perry is such a long jump from River City. This geezer would be holdin' down a chair there very frequently.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody, 
Charity Cut 8, December 13th. 
Found a site on the north side of Springfield. Ed's been there to check it over. Said about an 18 wheeler load of logs already stacked on the ground plus more scattered through the woods. I saw pictures of some of the site. It's along a utility right of way. Supposed to be easy to get to. Evidently somebody in the Forrestry Department has heard of us and came up with this place. I don't know yet what type of equipment is needed, besides splitters. We might have access to a tractor. I will find out. 
I'll keep everyone updated and send directions to all who sign up as soon as I get them. 
Thanks everyone, 
Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

Sweet!


----------



## sawnami

Anybody need any good insulated work boots? Need to hurry. They disappear within a few hours after being put up on the site. Need to register to get access. I've bought a bunch of Danners and LaCross from there. 

http://www.hitthebreakroom.com/insu...144269105&mc_cid=def171863f&mc_eid=d03f553620


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody,
> Charity Cut 8, December 13th.
> Found a site on the north side of Springfield. Ed's been there to check it over. Said about an 18 wheeler load of logs already stacked on the ground plus more scattered through the woods. I saw pictures of some of the site. It's along a utility right of way. Supposed to be easy to get to. Evidently somebody in the Forrestry Department has heard of us and came up with this place. I don't know yet what type of equipment is needed, besides splitters. We might have access to a tractor. I will find out.
> I'll keep everyone updated and send directions to all who sign up as soon as I get them.
> Thanks everyone,
> Steve


Hmmmm. Loader tractor sure would be handy...


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Anybody need any good insulated work boots? Need to hurry. They disappear within a few hours after being put up on the site. Need to register to get access. I've bought a bunch of Danners and LaCross from there.
> 
> http://www.hitthebreakroom.com/insu...144269105&mc_cid=def171863f&mc_eid=d03f553620


 
I think you can get $20 for referring somebody. So, you might want to see what the procedure is to get the referral fee.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim G., a former drinkin' buddy our own Mo.Jim, dropped off three saws needing attention. One is an Echo CS-400. Pulled the limiters, replaced the primer bulb and emptied the bar oil out of the fuel tank.
Runs lots better.

He knew I'd tell on him. LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

I did get a length of 9/16" x 66dl out of the deal. .058 guage. New!!


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> I think you can get $20 for referring somebody. So, you might want to see what the procedure is to get the referral fee.


Yeah. Not really worried about that. Just to make anyone needing boots aware of the site. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Yeah. Not really worried about that. Just to make anyone needing boots aware of the site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Good prices!


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Jim G., a former drinkin' buddy our own Mo.Jim, dropped off three saws needing attention. One is an Echo CS-400. Pulled the limiters, replaced the primer bulb and emptied the bar oil out of the fuel tank.
> Runs lots better.
> 
> He knew I'd tell on him. LOL


 Thats when I put a $10.00 DAC charge on the ticket for people I know well. They ask what's this DAC, I smile and say that's a dumb azz charge.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmm. Loader tractor sure would be handy...


Yes it would, do you happen to know anyone that has one?


----------



## workshop

Not sure or exact location yet, but i know its somewhere around the Lowes at the north end of town.


----------



## workshop

Charity cut 8

Workshop+


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Yes it would, do you happen to know anyone that has one?


Yup.. Lurch just got a brandy new one... 

Workshop+
Hedgerow


----------



## awol

Workshop+
Hedgerow
awol


----------



## Redhorse

It's right in the middle of my work week. I work every weekend in December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> It's right in the middle of my work week. I work every weekend in December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There will be more...
No sweat..


----------



## workshop

That's RIGHT. Lurch DOES have a brand neeeew one.


And it does need a good breaking in.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, I cut a short load of that dead elm this afternoon and I'm burning some of it as I type this. The wind had taken four of them down sometime this summer, going back tomorrow and get a load of the bigger stuff. Might have to break out the 365 to cut them off of the stumps.


----------



## cobey

dec. 13th .......  dang wedding


----------



## cobey

on the bright side, I got the old lombard AP-42 recoil fixed and found a bar it likes better


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> dec. 13th .......  dang wedding


Somebody is getting married on the 13th? Geeez, don't they know eventually that will wind up on a Friday?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim G's Jred pumps 115. It's used up.

No wonder it boggs in the cut.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Jim G's Jred pumps 115. It's used up.
> 
> No wonder it boggs in the cut.


 What model is it Carl?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> What model is it Carl?



535.

And the back handle is broke and front isolator bushing is shot.

Was a good saw in its day.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hey Carl were you still needing some parts for that husky 65. Buddy of mine saved one out if the junk yard today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Hey Carl were you still needing some parts for that husky 65. Buddy of mine saved one out if the junk yard today.



The one
thing I really, really need is an air filter cover. That, and inside bar plate.

Even if the cover is broke I'm willing to splice one together using my "half of a cover".


----------



## lumberjackchef

Dang! Of course that would be one of the things missing from this one I will check for the bar plate cover though.


----------



## lumberjackchef




----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


>



Typical. There are lot out there like that.

Dang!

I did snag an air filter off evilbay finally.

I can use the spark plug boot!

Hah! Remington in the background.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Typical. There are lot out there like that.
> 
> Dang!
> 
> I did snag an air filter off evilbay finally.
> 
> I can use the spark plug boot!
> 
> Hah! Remington in the background.



That one says 1716 Skil I believe.


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> That one says 1716 Skil I believe.


Hey chad, happen to have a 365 poulan pro with a good jug and slug?


----------



## Hinerman

Charity Cut 8, December 13:

Workshop+
Hedgerow
awol
Hinerman+


----------



## lumberjackchef

Homelite410 said:


> Hey chad, happen to have a 365 poulan pro with a good jug and slug?


Dont think so but Rick might have a 36o0 3800 do you know if they interchange?


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> That one says 1716 Skil I believe.



I have a 1645/PM 340. Knew I'd seen the flywheel before.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Carl. I got the Deere 17 that stephen gave me running tonight..
Took tune, sharpened it up, and walking it to the test log, when it just died... Would not fire at all after...
Checked for spark, and had some, but even priming it, nothing...
Suggestions?


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> Dont think so but Rick might have a 36o0 3800 do you know if they interchange?


They do not...


----------



## Hedgerow

Need a coil for a Remington...
After that, it's moving along..
But sure want to cut wood with it instead..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Need a coil for a Remington...
> After that, it's moving along..
> But sure want to cut wood with it instead..



Check your junk pile first. You have one right?

Wico or Phelon coils on Homelites, Lombards, Ropers and Pioneer 1100, 1200 types all use the same coil. Oh, and Poulan 361 etc.


----------



## Hedgerow

Remington no runnie...
Anyone with suggestions???


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Check your junk pile first. You have one right?
> 
> Wico or Phelon coils on Homelites, Lombards, Ropers and Pioneer 1100, 1200 types all use the same coil. Oh, and Poulan 361 etc.


No junk pile here Carl...
Can't take it...
Do have a Poulan 306 though... That work?


----------



## cobey

Steve has one.............


----------



## cobey

pl4 parts saw...


----------



## Oliver1655

Charity Cut 8, December 13:

Workshop+
Hedgerow
awol
Hinerman+
Oliver1655 with bucking trailer & splitter


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Need a coil for a Remington...
> After that, it's moving along..
> But sure want to cut wood with it instead..



Did you grind and polish the points? Set them at .015". After that it's a matter of carb. tinkering in most cases.


----------



## sawnami

Matt, might try a condenser on that JD. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## Hedgerow

Ain't nobody got time fo dat??!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Remington no runnie...
> Anyone with suggestions???


A shelf....[emoji41] [emoji104]


----------



## Lurch2

workshop said:


> That's RIGHT. Lurch DOES have a brand neeeew one.
> 
> 
> And it does need a good breaking in.




Don't have a trailer yet. Working on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> A shelf....[emoji41] [emoji104]



Thought about that Mike...
But this thing should be a runner..
This is a "no shelf queen" zone...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, heading out to cut another load of dead elm as soon as I finish unloading the truck. It's supposed to turn off cold next week, and I'm behind the curve on dry wood.


----------



## cobey

no saw stuff today... the toilet in the back bathroom is loose........ I hate fixing poopers


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, heading out to cut another load of dead elm as soon as I finish unloading the truck. It's supposed to turn off cold next week, and I'm behind the curve on dry wood.


Want me come help you jim?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Want me come help you jim?



The site for the next 'charity cut' can be around Halls, Mo..
A minnie cut.

I can maybe run Jim's splitter. As long as my hemroids hold out (in!).


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> The site for the next 'charity cut' can be around Halls, Mo..
> A minnie cut.
> 
> I can maybe run Jim's splitter. As long as my hemroids hold out (in!).


Eeeeeewwwwwwww......


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> no saw stuff today... the toilet in the back bathroom is loose........ I hate fixing poopers


Try a firecracker, they work real good!!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Try a firecracker, they work real good!!


I have been laughing about that Alan ever since you told me!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got an air filter for the Hooskie Barney 65 this am. Now we can at least run it in some wood.


Now where did that bar get to?


----------



## workshop

Matt, I'll pull all the pl4 ignition for you. I can relay it to you Monday.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Matt, I'll pull all the pl4 ignition for you. I can relay it to you Monday.


I sharpened the pawls in the recoil.. Can't remember if that was a must? Or a no no??
Haha!!


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Try a firecracker, they work real good!!


 i think that would be counter productive for me Alan  got the floor fixed and pipes fixed, got to rebuild the toilet and set it

then i can finish a guys saw


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I sharpened the panels in the recoil.. Can't remember if that was a must? Or a no no??
> Haha!!


 I got a pl4 that runs good.. too bad it isnt green


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I sharpened the pawls in the recoil.. Can't remember if that was a must? Or a no no??
> Haha!!



Sharpen at a 45 deg. angle but do not make them shorter. Don't go bending in them.

For better engagement, prick punch inside the cup every 1/16-3/32 inch. 

No oil on friction washers (two!). Spring in place under the large washer. Shim it if you have room under the 'E' clip.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I got a pl4 that runs good.. too bad it isnt green









Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup. Green and yellow Remington's run like a deer and are worth a lot more.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Sharpen at a 45 deg. angle but do not make them shorter. Don't go bending in them.
> 
> For better engagement, prick punch inside the cup every 1/16-3/32 inch.
> 
> No oil on friction washers (two!). Spring in place under the large washer. Shim it if you have room under the 'E' clip.


Sounds like what I did..
Cept I dimpled with a file end maybe 1/4" apart..
That really is a dumb design... Not thought out well at all..
Or.. It worked really well when it was new...


----------



## Oliver1655

Green paint is good but when the air cleaner cover has "Powerline" in raised letters, ....


----------



## Hedgerow

I just hope all it is, is the ignition.. Cause I was still getting a spark, just no "pop", even when I primed it...
But the oiler works great, and chain is sharp..


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Want me come help you jim?


 Naw I'm good, I cut one load today, most of it needs split, going to unload it and go get a load of smaller stuff. There are at least six more loads where I'm cutting now, just need to keep ole Jim working at it.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Yup. Green and yellow Remington's run like a deer and are worth a lot more.


Thought seriously about turning my Partner P100 Super into a Jonsereds 1020. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Sounds like what I did..
> Cept I dimpled with a file end maybe 1/4" apart..
> That really is a dumb design... Not thought out well at all..
> Or.. It worked really well when it was new...



Yup. When they are right it engage in 1/4 turn of the pulley.

All time champs for engagement is the C type Homelite over running clutch starters.




Oliver1655 said:


> Green paint is good but when the air cleaner cover has "Powerline" in raised letters, ....



'PowerLite'

I have plain top af covers. Not positive but the raised letter tops may be Canada market saws.


----------



## workshop

Hey Matt, try a little mix in the spark plug hole. If you're getting spark, shouldn't be anything wrong on that end. I suspect maybe something wrong with the reed valve. Just guessing.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> Thought seriously about turning my Partner P100 Super into a Jonsereds 1020.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 ModifiedMark had a 1020 at the Iowa GTG, a member from down under sent it to him. It was missing the recoil, but a little red paint and a P100 recoil fixed that.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey Matt, try a little mix in the spark plug hole. If you're getting spark, shouldn't be anything wrong on that end. I suspect maybe something wrong with the reed valve. Just guessing.


Oh boy!!!
I'll check that..
Reed valves... Eeeewwwww....


----------



## cobey

reed valves sound cool and pull hard..... i like both kinds 
i like the sound of reed valves in the morning


----------



## cobey

or lots of rpm's from a piston port saw


----------



## Hedgerow

No love on the squirt of mix into the spark plug hole...
But on a good note, the recoil is bound up now...
Or the motor is locked up...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> No love on the squirt of mix into the spark plug hole...
> But on a good note, the recoil is bound up now...
> Or the motor is locked up...


Hmmmm.


----------



## cobey

I did an AWOL muffler mod to the little 024 ............
just took the muffler cover off...... kinda same ear splitting sonic results  
but drilled some holes and put it back on 
got all the toilet stuff fixed and cleaned up , did a muff mod on a 3700 poulan for a buddy
tied up a few more things on the workshop lombard.. it pulls hard and smooth now (fixed the clutch, tightened screws,
put the 20" echo bar on it)


----------



## workshop

On another note, grandaughters are spending the night tonight. Always a fun time. Except the oldest commandeered my TV table and I had planned on rebuilding a McCulloch carburetor on it. 
Oh well, there's always the floor.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I did an AWOL muffler mod to the little 024 ............
> just took the muffler cover off...... kinda same ear splitting sonic results
> but drilled some holes and put it back on
> got all the toilet stuff fixed and cleaned up , did a muff mod on a 3700 poulan for a buddy
> tied up a few more things on the workshop lombard.. it pulls hard and smooth now (fixed the clutch, tightened screws,
> put the 20" echo bar on it)


That Lombard just needed your finesse.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I did an AWOL muffler mod to the little 024 ............
> just took the muffler cover off...... kinda same ear splitting sonic results
> but drilled some holes and put it back on
> got all the toilet stuff fixed and cleaned up , did a muff mod on a 3700 poulan for a buddy
> tied up a few more things on the workshop lombard.. it pulls hard and smooth now (fixed the clutch, tightened screws,
> put the 20" echo bar on it)


Now advance the timing about 7 degrees... Yee haw...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hmmmm.


Bet it's the recoil... 
Or....
It really did suck the reed valve...
Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> No love on the squirt of mix into the spark plug hole...
> But on a good note, the recoil is bound up now...
> Or the motor is locked up...


 Matt did you try a different plug, I have seen plugs show fire when grounded to the engine and not hit a lick under pressure. You can't long arm those small recoils, short quick strokes are the way to go.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Now advance the timing about 7 degrees... Yee haw...


 ye I got porting skills... I really need to use them on saws..... this one might be the one
i got a 2800 poulan that would be a good one too........................
I dont have too much in my PL4 if you want to make it a deer


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Matt did you try a different plug, I have seen plugs show fire when grounded to the engine and not hit a lick under pressure. You can't long arm those small recoils, short quick strokes are the way to go.


I will try that...
Though I've never had a plug fail at full throttle...


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> ye I got porting skills... I really need to use them on saws..... this one might be the one
> i got a 2800 poulan that would be a good one too........................
> I dont have too much in my PL4 if you want to make it a deer


Sometimes less is more...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Sometimes less is more...


 so true


----------



## Hedgerow

Sometimes you can get a great runner without even laying a burr to any aluminum...


----------



## sunfish

Got another 359 off the exchange here. That's two hot rods I gotta build this winter.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Sometimes you can get a great runner without even laying a burr to any aluminum...


 is that about 1/2 the key advanced?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> is that about 1/2 the key advanced?


1/2 - 3/4


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning folks


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Kenneth...
Coffee in the shop this mornin...
Gotta run beans about 10:30 this mornin - 6:00 tonight...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yours ? Hay did you find a brain laying on the work bench.


----------



## cobey

getting around finaly, hey all


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning one and all, getting coffeed up and waiting for the sun to shine. Need to work on two saws this morning and finish unloading the truck so I can go cut another load of wood.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! 

Got an air filter for the Hooskey Barney. Look like poo-poo but he do run good. 

Need to run the evilbay Echo 330T and adjust the carb.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl what time is the Geezer mobile  Rolling thru next Friday?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yours ? Hay did you find a brain laying on the work bench.


A brain?? 
No...
Been looking for one of those for a while now..


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Got another 359 off the exchange here. That's two hot rods I gotta build this winter.


That's a real clean saw Don!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> A brain??
> No...
> Been looking for one of those for a while now..



Okay Sweet potato.


----------



## cobey

speaking of sweet taters, my dad came back from my uncle rays with two buckets of big monsters!
Idk how he did it, dad said there were half a truck box full!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl what time is the Geezer mobile  Rolling thru next Friday?



Let me check with Jim and see if his schedule allows an early start from here.

Need to check my map app..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Oliver1655 said:


> Green paint is good but when the air cleaner cover has "Powerline" in raised letters, ....


It's magnesium or aluminum isn't it? Sand or scrape the raised letters down


----------



## sawnami

Forgive me for I have cream-sickled. 






I started to stuff it under the bottom of the "to do" pile but thought I'd see if it would gas n go. Runs like a top. Got some Homie trading material maybe someday. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

Met this guy today at a fundraiser in Galesburg. He's from your area Kenneth, you happen to know him? He is a phenomenal hand carver.


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> Forgive me for I have cream-sickled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to stuff it under the bottom of the "to do" pile but thought I'd see if it would gas n go. Runs like a top. Got some Homie trading material maybe someday. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


They are good fer tading an stuff...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Met this guy today at a fundraiser in Galesburg. He's from your area Kenneth, you happen to know him? He is a phenomenal hand carver.




Yes I know him He is a very up standing Gentleman. He is well respected in the community. Met him when he was running for county commissioner. Unfortunately it takes more than one to make changes.


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> They are good fer tading an stuff...


Or a paperweight.....[emoji23]


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Okay Sweet potato.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Okay Sweet potato.


Aahhh!! Yes!! It's there...
Come get it any time... 
Freehand left his too..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt get your old John Deere Unlocked?


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Forgive me for I have cream-sickled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to stuff it under the bottom of the "to do" pile but thought I'd see if it would gas n go. Runs like a top. Got some Homie trading material maybe someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see its sitting on a trash barrel. Is that where you found it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Kinda gravitates to one like a bug to a porch light. [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

My progress for today.



she can almost run it.





Big thanks to Shaun for running skiddy for me.





Alex got a nice load.





Final tally. All elm, cherry and hackberry.





Never used my new vise mount.





Cut a line for the grapple.... 20 min into the day...





Big red got a work out....





I wanted to take a sec and thank Vic Hyman, Wayne, Shaun, Eric, and Alex for the help. Without your help I could have not gotten done what I did! It truly is a blessing to have friends that will be there for you!!


----------



## sunfish

Cool Pics Mike! Looks like a very good day!


----------



## workshop

That's one busy day. I'll bet you had fun, though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mike that's a vice


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mike that's a vice


40.00 pawn shop!


----------



## Homelite410

I saw this pic and my first thought was Alan!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think you need a bigger one.


----------



## Homelite410

That vise is only 4" wide...


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think you need a bigger one.


 Kenneth, have you tried out that 257 yet?


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> My progress for today.
> 
> 
> 
> she can almost run it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Shaun for running skiddy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex got a nice load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final tally. All elm, cherry and hackberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used my new vise mount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut a line for the grapple.... 20 min into the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big red got a work out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to take a sec and thank Vic Hyman, Wayne, Shaun, Eric, and Alex for the help. Without your help I could have not gotten done what I did! It truly is a blessing to have friends that will be there for you!!



Can I borrow your friends and your equipment? I will just take your equipment if I can't have the friends.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

going to put a bar on in the morning and give it a run. and then


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got up a big load of Hedge today split and stacked in the basement. Going to get a load of dead locust and hickory and elm for my folks in the morning. Thier stove won't handle much Hedge putts out to many BTU'S


----------



## Hinerman

No good deed goes unpunished. A couple weeks ago I sold my neighbor 2/3 of a cord. He had a limb in the yard and asked what I would charge to cut it up for him. I said "nothing"; after all, he pays me what I consider more than a fair price for the wood and he is my neighbor; and, it would take me about 5 minutes. Went over and cut it up tonight. Finished all the cuts and there was one piece in the shape of a "V" so I decided to cut the crotch and make 2 pieces. About an inch down the saw stopped cutting....I hit metal on a like new chain only sharpened once. That's my gripe for the day. 

The boys and I did get a cord stacked and some more split today, then I took them to the movies. I like spending the day with them at the woodlot. They would rather spend it somewhere else. A couple weeks ago I was splitting and they were stacking. I heard them laughing and could see them talking. Later that night they told me the wrote a song for me while stacking. They sang it to me; it was about how they hate going to the woodlot. It was funny as heck.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got up a big load of Hedge today split and stacked in the basement. Going to get a load of dead locust and hickory and elm for my folks in the morning. Thier stove won't handle much Hedge putts out to many BTU'S



A guy I go to church with contacted me. He said he had some firewood I could cut. Told me the county just pushed over about a quarter mile of his trees. He said there is a massive hackberry and a nice sized hedge I could have along with anything else. He told me the hedge burns real out but is rough on chains so he doesn't mess with it. I haven't decided if I am going to go get any of the wood since he lives quite a ways from me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> A guy I go to church with contacted me. He said he had some firewood I could cut. Told me the county just pushed over about a quarter mile of his trees. He said there is a massive hackberry and a nice sized hedge I could have along with anything else. He told me the hedge burns real out but is rough on chains so he doesn't mess with it. I haven't decided if I am going to go get any of the wood since he lives quite a ways from me.




As long as you get it cut while it's fairly green its not to bad I usually use full chisel. But after it setts for a long time break out the semi-chisel.


----------



## Mo. Jim

A buddy called and asked if I wanted a load of soft maple, no not really. He had it cut and loaded, nothing over eight inch dia, I told him bring it on. It will be alright for day wood next spring and you can't beat free wood delivered. This is the same guy that brought me the big load of hard maple last saturday.


----------



## Homelite410

Thomas, I wish skiddy was mine, that's my neighbors and the trailer is my friends! We made it thru yesterday with out touching a file!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Coffee coffee


----------



## Oliver1655

Good to have friends to help out!

Have a Great day all!


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup...
It's morning...
Coffee is good...


----------



## Hedgerow

Another frosty morning here...
Gotta deliver a neighbor a load of wood then fix a few knives on a cutter bar, then run about 3 more bins full to fill the semi...


----------



## sunfish

Frosty here. Wood stove is crankin...
Goin to cut another cord of Oak today.
Back in the knife shop tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Frosty here. Wood stove is crankin...
> Goin to cut another cord of Oak today.
> Back in the knife shop tomorrow.


I got a serious shortage of daylight here Don...
Could you send some over?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I got a serious shortage of daylight here Don...
> Could you send some over?


Same here bud. I just go to bed early and get up early, 
but this morning is too cold to get an early start.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good Morning Y'All!!!



Hedgerow said:


> Yup...
> It's morning...
> Coffee is good...


Amen! I just finished some coffee along with some fried potatoes, eggs, onions, cheese and jalapeno brats diced up! I could be a fair ranch cook!



sunfish said:


> Frosty here. Wood stove is crankin...
> Goin to cut another cord of Oak today.
> Back in the knife shop tomorrow.


I hope someday I can afford one of your Damascus beauties!

I'm getting ready to go meet Dad at a friend's ranch. There's a lot of Red Oak down and bucked that we're going to retrieve. He also needs some Hedge cleaned up. It's a trip, but compared to my local area his "small" Hedge is biiger than most of the "big" Hedge around here, (with a few exceptions).


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> Frosty here. Wood stove is crankin...
> Goin to cut another cord of Oak today.
> Back in the knife shop tomorrow.


Can you make one like this Don?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> My progress for today.
> 
> Big red got a work out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to take a sec and thank Vic Hyman, Wayne, Shaun, Eric, and Alex for the help. Without your help I could have not gotten done what I did! It truly is a blessing to have friends that will be there for you!!



That is the setup I'd like to end up with. I have a line on a similar trailer that I'm working on right now. The all I really need is the Super Split and a skid-steer or a tractor (either way with a grapple bucket, tree shear and a normal bucket). Very nice and I loved the pic of the girl in the S.S.... My 6yr old daughter loves driving my trucks, 4-wheeler, etc around the yard. It's only a SHORT amount of time before she will be doing it for real... Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Homelite410

Locust Cutter said:


> That is the setup I'd like to end up with. I have a line on a similar trailer that I'm working on right now. The all I really need is the Super Split and a skid-steer or a tractor (either way with a grapple bucket, tree shear and a normal bucket). Very nice and I loved the pic of the girl in the S.S.... My 6yr old daughter loves driving my trucks, 4-wheeler, etc around the yard. It's only a SHORT amount of time before she will be doing it for real... Thank you for sharing that!


I really enjoy sharing my life with all of you! I love my family very much and try to give my girls as much real world experience as I can!! Hailey (pictured) rode to hesgefest with Doug and I in his rv, she loved it!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I love my Son dearly, but I don't have the words to describe when my Daughter hangs out doing the things I like to do. Especially with a huge grin across her face... That little girl is going to ruin me... LOL


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Can you make one like this Don?


I haven't done one like that with chain, but I know how to. Probably would do a different handle...

This more of what I've been doin lately.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Gorgeous work.
truly an artist.


----------



## sawnami

sunfish said:


> I haven't done one like that with chain, but I know how to. Probably would do a different handle...
> 
> This more of what I've been doin lately.


WOW just wow!
Remarkable craftsmanship! 
Care if I share your pics and brag on you?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> WOW just wow!
> Remarkable craftsmanship!
> Care if I share your pics and brag on you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That is fine Steve. Thanks.


----------



## sawnami

sunfish said:


> That is fine Steve. Thanks.


Just checked out your website Don. Your designs are beyond words that's all I can say. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> That is fine Steve. Thanks.


I would, but you refuse to run Dolmars...
Soooo...


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Charity Cut 8, December 13:
> 
> Workshop+
> Hedgerow
> awol
> Hinerman+
> Oliver1655 with bucking trailer & splitter




Bump


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I would, but you refuse to run Dolmars...
> Soooo...


Haha, it's not that I refuse to run em, it's that I don't have one to run...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hmmmm... We may have to remedy that...
But for now, it's back to the bean field...
Will see AWOL and redhorse later...


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> Haha, it's not that I refuse to run em, it's that I don't have one to run...


According to a certain 801 Jonsereds the 7900 is over rated!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, running late this morning, but that's not unusual for me. I am just not a morning person, I guess I worked the graveyard shift too many years. Two of my firewood saws are acting up, need to check that out. Need more coffee, have a good one, later Jim.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sunfish said:


> I haven't done one like that with chain, but I know how to. Probably would do a different handle...
> 
> This more of what I've been doin lately.


dang dude. I knew you made knives but I didn't know you MADE KNIVES. outstanding work. only wish I could afford one. dang!


----------



## workshop

Beautiful work. Too many things are machine made nowadays. Its nice to see something that has a humans touch. My wife wondered how you got the pattern engraved into the metal, until I explained the process in very basic terms.


----------



## Lurch2

Oliver1655 said:


> Charity Cut 8, December 13:
> 
> Workshop+
> Hedgerow
> awol
> Hinerman+
> Oliver1655 with bucking trailer & splitter
> Lurch2




I'm in. Can't stay too late, company xmas party that night.


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> dang dude. I knew you made knives but I didn't know you MADE KNIVES. outstanding work. only wish I could afford one. dang!


I can't afford one either...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Good morning all, running late this morning, but that's not unusual for me. I am just not a morning person, I guess I worked the graveyard shift too many years. Two of my firewood saws are acting up, need to check that out. Need more coffee, have a good one, later Jim.



I can let you borrow a husky 257 it cuts pretty good.  Just got in from cutting up a load of dead hard mixed hard wood ( red,white oak ,hickory, locust walnut and mall berry) out of the timber. Best thing is non of it needs split.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can let you borrow a husky 257 it cuts pretty good.  Just got in from cutting up a load of dead hard mixed hard wood ( red,white oak ,hickory, locust walnut and mall berry) out of the timber. Best thing is non of it needs split.


 I knew I should have kept that saw, but it was just setting in the garage and not being used.


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> I can't afford one either...


No way!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I knew I should have kept that saw, but it was just setting in the garage and not being used.



I have several that need run tested. A J-Red and an old Husky on one hand and various old mag. classics on the other.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Latest Echo 330T is a turd. 115 psi. Full tear down next on the agenda.

On a happy note. One fellow is sending me a cover for the Husky 65 and another is sending a Remy GL7. Yikes!


----------



## workshop

Matt, if you need it, I've got a good ignition assembly for your Deere. Puts out enough spark to weld with.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sunfish said:


> I haven't done one like that with chain, but I know how to. Probably would do a different handle...
> 
> This more of what I've been doin lately.




I can only dream of such a possession.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What you can't see from the intake port.




Deep scoring above and below exhaust port.

Also hidden from view was a torn intake boot.

Surprise, the piston & ring look fine.


----------



## Homelite410

Closed quad port!!!!!rock on!


----------



## Homelite410

So I found a stove tonight..... It's a fuel oil barrel with 4 3.5" tubes running length ways enclosed in an insulated tin enclosure. 12x12 door no draft control at all. Chimney is at door end no grates no baffles. The only heat transfer is the tubes.. 50.00 cash but looks real in efficient. The burn chamber is the entire barrel. I think you could put 3 days worth of wood in it.... What y'all think?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> According to a certain 801 Jonsereds the 7900 is over rated!


Blue one, yes...
Orange 7900?? Not so much..
Different worlds...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Blue one, yes...
> Orange 7900?? Not so much..
> Different worlds...


You didn't see the race?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> You didn't see the race?


You wanna race me with the orange 7900??? 
Many things at play during heads up racing..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> You wanna race me with the orange 7900???
> Many things at play during heads up racing..


Clam down Matt, just stirring the pot cus I know your partial to dem 79 hundys[emoji8]


----------



## Hedgerow

And yes, they actually got to race in cabool..
Though I ran the 801 again today.. And swear it's getting stronger...!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Clam down Matt, just stirring the pot cus I know your partial to dem 79 hundys[emoji8]


I am..
But becoming fond of a certain 801...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I am..
> But becoming fond of a certain 801...


I can't wait to run muh 70E[emoji4]


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I can't wait to run muh 70E[emoji4]


I ran it today....
Bwahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Likey?


----------



## 67L36Driver

For my birthday wife and daughter gave me one of those wood 'woks'. Back yard 'fire pit' made of sheet metal. So, we can at least burn the cookies I make.

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm Blondie is stocking up on Hershey bars, gram crackers and marshmellows......................................................

I smell an ulterior motive.


----------



## cobey

I got stuff in my crappy old shed tonight so I can grind chains by my wood stove
when im bored.. (yea right that will happen) i will grind the weird bumpers off otherwise good chains.
I got several good stihl chains that work well cleaned up


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ha! The basic Homie XL/XL2 design lives on in thease little Echos. Even the four screws holding the engine inside the plastic housing.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, getting coffeed up and waiting on daylight so I can start splitting and stacking the wood I cut over the weekend. Winter is moving in tonight for a few days, hope they are wrong about the freezing drizzle tonight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Jim, Kenneth ,Carl and y'all!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hmmmm... We may have to remedy that...
> But for now, it's back to the bean field...
> Will see AWOL and redhorse later...


So how did the research go onthe bigger saw.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.
Maybe a freezing drizzle will boost old mag. sales.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> So I found a stove tonight..... It's a fuel oil barrel with 4 3.5" tubes running length ways enclosed in an insulated tin enclosure. 12x12 door no draft control at all. Chimney is at door end no grates no baffles. The only heat transfer is the tubes.. 50.00 cash but looks real in efficient. The burn chamber is the entire barrel. I think you could put 3 days worth of wood in it.... What y'all think?


Bump please[emoji4]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> So I found a stove tonight..... It's a fuel oil barrel with 4 3.5" tubes running length ways enclosed in an insulated tin enclosure. 12x12 door no draft control at all. Chimney is at door end no grates no baffles. The only heat transfer is the tubes.. 50.00 cash but looks real in efficient. The burn chamber is the entire barrel. I think you could put 3 days worth of wood in it.... What y'all think?


how heavey is the side wall Have any pictures. see if they will take 25.oo credit.


----------



## Homelite410

However thick a fuel oil barrel is.


----------



## gritz

Morning everyone! Haven't stopped by for awhile. I've been battling the MS440 that's currently living on my bench. It's really thrown me for a loop, lol. Other than that, just business as usual. Work, saws, rock concert, more work, and saws. Got the day off today and tomorrow. Gonna try and get caught up on homework.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Likey?


Yes... It's gonna be a dandy!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> So I found a stove tonight..... It's a fuel oil barrel with 4 3.5" tubes running length ways enclosed in an insulated tin enclosure. 12x12 door no draft control at all. Chimney is at door end no grates no baffles. The only heat transfer is the tubes.. 50.00 cash but looks real in efficient. The burn chamber is the entire barrel. I think you could put 3 days worth of wood in it.... What y'all think?


I think it would take some work to get that thing efficient. Baffle and draft control for sure!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Bump please[emoji4]


 
You might try the firewood forum here or the firewood forum on FHC website. Lot of knowledge at those locations that don't wander into this thread. Nothing against the knowledge in this thread (it is amazing); but maybe somebody out there may have come across the same thing or has experience with your problem.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just an FYI...
Since Scott "Treemonkey" is out of commission for a while, there is gonna be a cut at his place to get him loaded up for the year. The local guys up there are trying to get a date set... 
I'm going to try to make it up there if I can..
Any other interested parties from "the southern contingent"?


----------



## Homelite410

Keep us posted!


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> I think it would take some work to get that thing efficient. Baffle and draft control for sure!


Its all insulated so you don't get any radiant heat off the outside of the firebox....


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Its all insulated so you don't get any radiant heat off the outside of the firebox....


Didn't catch the insulated part. That would be terrible as a wood stove heater!!!


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> Didn't catch the insulated part. That would be terrible as a wood stove heater!!!


My thoughts exactly! I appreciate all of y'alls input!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Its all insulated so you don't get any radiant heat off the outside of the firebox....


I've seen a large furnace designed somewhat like that I think.. Flames heat the tubes, and air is forced through hot tubes right?
Sorta like a giant majic heat exchanger box?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Just an FYI...
> Since Scott "Treemonkey" is out of commission for a while, there is gonna be a cut at his place to get him loaded up for the year. The local guys up there are trying to get a date set...
> I'm going to try to make it up there if I can..
> Any other interested parties from "the southern contingent"?


 
Definitely interested. Can't make any promises though.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Definitely interested. Can't make any promises though.


You all will know as soon as I do, the details...
I'm just hoping I can make it and it's not too soon!


----------



## Homelite410

Just got offered this for 5 bones.










Bit much for the garage but ac evaporator coil comes with it. Its a dual fuel yukon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Just got offered this for 5 bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit much for the garage but ac evaporator coil comes with it. Its a dual fuel yukon.


Where is crappie Kieth when you need him??


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Where is crappie Kieth when you need him??


 It's been a long time since I have seen one of his posts.
Matt you get all your beans in the bin?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> It's been a long time since I have seen one of his posts.
> Matt you get all your beans in the bin?


Heck no.. Danny's out running beans as we speak.. I'm still here at the shop...


----------



## Hedgerow

Quick poll for all possible treemonkey cut attendees...
Which date works better?
November 29?
Or December 6?
Lemme know asap!!


----------



## Homelite410

Dec 6 fo me.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Dec 6 fo me.


Me too..


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Just an FYI...
> Since Scott "Treemonkey" is out of commission for a while, there is gonna be a cut at his place to get him loaded up for the year. The local guys up there are trying to get a date set...
> I'm going to try to make it up there if I can..
> Any other interested parties from "the southern contingent"?


Wow, an all expense paid trip!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Me too..


 
Dec 6 would probably be best since the previous weekend is a holiday weekend. I could probably manage either one though. I will need to do some checking.

When would we leave and come back? Any idea yet?

There is a local Charity Cut the following weekend too....


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Wow, an all expense paid trip!


Are you drivin' Dan??!!
I got a splitter for you to tow...

And I may need to ride with you!!


----------



## workshop

I'm on call Dec 6. Could possibly do 29th. Where abouts is he located?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I'm on call Dec 6. Could possibly do 29th. Where abouts is he located?


Augusta, WI...
It would mean a considerable road trip..


----------



## Homelite410

I'm half way already [emoji4]


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, I got all my dry wood split, stacked and covered today and filled two eight foot racks close to the stove. So I'm ready for this cold spell moving in tonight.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> I'm half way already [emoji4]



That gets a "you suck" from me...


----------



## cobey

i would like to.. but its hard to get away... and Im broke


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> i would like to.. but its hard to get away... and Im broke


We may only need riders Cobey!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening gents, I got all my dry wood split, stacked and covered today and filled two eight foot racks close to the stove. So I'm ready for this cold spell moving in tonight.



Freekin' windy today. Made it hard to keep the family bus in the drivin' lane.

Temperature dropped a bunch


----------



## 67L36Driver

Grandkid's school is having a veterans assembly tomorrow. Dug out the one set of jungle fatigues I saved. Boonie hat, boots, the works.

Last wore it on Jan. 9, 1970.

Them kids are in for a shock.

Jim: Eat free at Golden Corral.

Edit: 1970, darn geezer CRS!


----------



## TBrown

Hedgerow said:


> Are you drivin' Dan??!!
> I got a splitter for you to tow...
> 
> And I may need to ride with you!!


I think we can find enough splitters not quite as far away. More guys the better. There is a lot of wood that can be cut. Will be going from standing to bucked and split. Scott has a cable skidder, grapple truck, two splitters, and endloader.


----------



## Sagetown

67L36Driver said:


> Grandkid's school is having a veterans assembly tomorrow. Dug out the one set of jungle fatigues I saved. Boonie hat, boots, the works.
> 
> Last wore it on Jan. 9, 1969.
> 
> Them kids are in for a shock.
> 
> Jim: Eat free at Golden Corral.



Our school kids had a veterans assembly today. A lot of Vets attended it.
I brought home two sets of jungles, but all that's left is one blouse. My medal holder fell apart too, so I pinned my medals to the old blouse, and keep it in a closet bag now.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> We may only need riders Cobey!!!


 ill check with the wife and work... I dont think i have been that far north before


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just came in from stoking the stove, some sleet on the ground, 25 degrees and a strong north wind. Looks like winter has arrived in NW Mo. Made a fresh pot of coffee, going to finish this cup, fill the thermos and go back to bed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Jim!

+1


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Jim!
> 
> +1


 Morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Plan is to wear long johns under the tropical uniform this afternoon....................................................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Jim Carl and who ever else is up and around.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth. 

Thanks to all who have/are serving, because of you I can still own guns, vote freely, have religious freedom ect.

Reminds me I need to call my dad today.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thank You to all veterans past and present. 
Through your work and suffering you 
have given us, the current generation, 
FREEDOM unequaled any where in the
world.
please find a veteran today and tell him/her
how much you appreciate their work and suffering


----------



## RVALUE

Mo. Jim said:


> Just came in from stoking the stove, some sleet on the ground, 25 degrees and a strong north wind. Looks like winter has arrived in NW Mo. Made a fresh pot of coffee, going to finish this cup, fill the thermos and go back to bed.



I've heard of taking a bottle to bed, and a beer in the shower, but a thermos to bed, ORIGINAL!


----------



## Lurch2

I could do the 6th. Got a couple empty seats for carpoolers.


----------



## Hedgerow

I wonder if the log bucking trailer would be able to make the trip?


----------



## TBrown

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if the log bucking trailer would be able to make the trip?


Scott has his grapple truck to place logs. Stihl Livin is checking around if someone might bring skid steer and grapple.


----------



## Hedgerow

If the target is to split 30 cord of wood, we may need Doug's assistance.


----------



## Hedgerow

TBrown said:


> Scott has his grapple truck to place logs. Stihl Livin is checking around if someone might bring skid steer and grapple.


That would be good. The log bucking trailer can keep three high-volume splitters busy very busy all you have to do is place the logs on the trailer.
Is there a conveyor on site.?


----------



## TBrown

I don't think so. There is an end loader


----------



## TBrown

I started a dedicated thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

TBrown said:


> I started a dedicated thread.


Cool..
Post link here if ya could..


----------



## TBrown

TBrown said:


> I don't think so. There is an end loader


They have two conveyors.


----------



## TBrown

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...monkeys-dec-6-augusta-wi.266335/#post-5029148


----------



## Hedgerow

TBrown said:


> They have two conveyors.


Sweet!!


----------



## TBrown

Hedgerow said:


> Sweet!!


One will be at the cutting area.


----------



## sam-tip

Watching the tree monkey thread


----------



## sam-tip

Do stores sell winter grade bar oil in southern Missouri?


----------



## TBrown

sam-tip said:


> Do stores sell winter grade bar oil in southern Missouri?


Scott has winter grade oil at the shop I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Do stores sell winter grade bar oil in southern Missouri?


Quart of ATF... That'll fixer right up Doug...


----------



## sunfish

sam-tip said:


> Do stores sell winter grade bar oil in southern Missouri?


Starts flowin pretty good once the saw is warmed up...

Doesn't look like I can make it to Treemonkey's right now, but I'm workin on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt what are the travel plans so I can see if my schedule will allow??? leave friday drive back sunday?????


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt what are the travel plans so I can see if my schedule will allow??? leave friday drive back sunday?????


That's sorta what I was thinkin'..
You're sorta on the way Kenneth..


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Starts flowin pretty good once the saw is warmed up...
> 
> Doesn't look like I can make it to Treemonkey's right now, but I'm workin on it.


Work it Don!! Work it!!


----------



## Redhorse

sam-tip said:


> Do stores sell winter grade bar oil in southern Missouri?


One of the ones near me does. Has a few jugs of Stihl winter grade but the off brand has about a half pallet of winter and half of summer. The dealer in the other direction I don't remember they are about 3$ higher on. Oil so I don't pay much attention to what they have. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Geezer recon.




Pants (27-31) are a dab tight.


----------



## TBrown

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if the log bucking trailer would be able to make the trip?


Any pictures of this in operation? Are you thinking of bringing it?


----------



## Hedgerow

TBrown said:


> Any pictures of this in operation? Are you thinking of bringing it?


I'm waiting for it's creator to chime in here and say yes, he's bringing it...
He also has pics of it being used... It eliminates the bending over and picking up rounds...
Like I said, you deliver the logs to it's rack with a loader of any kind, and the crew and splitters take it from there.
Wood never hits the ground until it's split and ready.
I hope John can bring it!


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Geezer recon.
> 
> View attachment 379096
> 
> 
> Pants (27-31) are a dab tight.


Good on ya Carl. My hat and shirt still fit but been a LONG time since I had a 32" waste. Thanks for your service and welcome back. 
You no. 1 GI


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I wonder if the log bucking trailer would be able to make the trip?


 im good with the wife


----------



## 67L36Driver

Only these two characters could get me back in them duds.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Only these two characters could get me back in them duds.View attachment 379241


Looks great Carl!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody.

Carl, you are the man. My kids school did a very nice Veteran's Day tribute last night. They go to an "Arts Academy" so their performances are always top notch. I didn't have to wear the uniform though.

Matt, put me down for Dec. 6 for now. Carry on...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, just came in from stoking the ole wood hog, it's a little chilly out there, 17 degrees. Working hard on the first pot of coffee this morning, I don't plan on spending much time outside today. Later Jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Jim!
Brrrrrrrrrrrr..............


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Jim & Carl!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Massive 'puter update by Microsoft has the darn thing screwed up again. User login failed. I have to use it as a guest and can't get to my files.

I need the part number of the Homelite 2000 clutch spider. Chainsawr lists the 2100 IPL but not the 2000.

&$%#*@$$% microsoft turd heads!


----------



## cobey

dang, cold today


----------



## workshop

I like the cold, it's good excersize for me. Just this evening, I RAN out to the jeep and work like a mad man to get it covered up with a tarp and strapped down, then RAN back inside. Stood in front of the heater, jumping around to get my blood circulating again. The RAN back out to the shop and pulled the carb of the DE 80 and RAN back into the house with said carb in hand. Jumped around in front of the heater again to recirculate my blood and get the crystals thawed out. Yep, I like the cold, it's good for my health.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes Cobey it was cold today. wished I could have been next to a wood stove. Doesn't look like it's going to warm up any time soon.


----------



## Homelite410

Warm in my basement tonight!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Warm in my basement tonight!


My shop and house have both been too hot since it turned cold. But not that hot!


----------



## Homelite410

That's waste heat from pipe and door off my Clayton 1600 furnace!


----------



## Hedgerow

I filed this big boy in a t-shirt tonight...
Gotta love a wood stove...


----------



## Hinerman

Good cold morning everybody. Stay safe and warm today....


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning gents, it's a balmy 15 degrees here this morning and a nice N/NW wind. Getting ready to go out and stoke the stove while waiting on the coffee to brew.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! 
I'm drinking my coffee. Out here in the attached garage it's 48 degrees by my Casite thermometer.


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's, 15 deg in Smithville this morning.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning is 23 here in Cedar Rapids got the wood stove back together last night for the garage and now I need to hook a chimney up. Have a good day y'all!


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Morning fella's, 15 deg in Smithville this morning.



Smithville!
You need to come over to Joetown and visit.


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> I like the cold, it's good excersize for me. Just this evening, I RAN out to the jeep and work like a mad man to get it covered up with a tarp and strapped down, then RAN back inside. Stood in front of the heater, jumping around to get my blood circulating again. The RAN back out to the shop and pulled the carb of the DE 80 and RAN back into the house with said carb in hand. Jumped around in front of the heater again to recirculate my blood and get the crystals thawed out. Yep, I like the cold, it's good for my health.



I ran out of gumption.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 379373
> I filed this big boy in a t-shirt tonight...
> Gotta love a wood stove...


"Ya just can't get naked enough to stay cool in that kinda heat"...
(Loggin22)


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Old Blue' let me down. Went to move the vet so Blondie could have a garage sale and the fuel pump on him won't pump.

Wife and daughter will just have to put up with the garage 'art'. They have the place so piled up with ten years accumulation I can't begin work on him.


----------



## sawnami

Hey Kenneth. I think this is addressed to you 



http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4756273576.html









Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

That's hilarious!


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth. I think this is addressed to you
> 
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4756273576.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> That's hilarious!


 


Hedgerow said:


>


 
+100......Freakin' Priceless


----------



## sam-tip

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth. I think this is addressed to you
> 
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4756273576.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




I had this done to me when I made an offer on a toolbox. A month later they decided they would take my offer but they lost my number. But it was in the newspaper classifieds. No internet then. I did get the good deal on the toolbox.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth. I think this is addressed to you
> 
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4756273576.html



Yes, you can use C'list as a sort of bullitin board.

Kind of like when I completed 'Fat Alice', I put up an add for the saw with a note for Travis in Harrisonville to send me his phone number. LOL


----------



## workshop

That's absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 8, December 13
Workshop+
Hedgerow
Awol
Hinerman+
Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
Lurch2
Iowa


----------



## Hedgerow

Put Iowa on that list too Steve..
He thinks he can make it..


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Put Iowa on that list too Steve..
> He thinks he can make it..


That's really awesome!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Hey Kenneth. I think this is addressed to you
> 
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/4756273576.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




Yes yes it is.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The rest of you are just jealous.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just stoked the ole wood hog, but it will need it again in the wee hours, supposed to drop to 10 degrees here tonight. I knocked the bark off of some cottonwood that I got stuck with and burned some of it today. It made for a hot fire, but it's strickley day wood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Every body wish me luck tomorrow. I get to hang out with 2 of the A S wild bunch.


----------



## workshop

Got the carb done last night and put back on the DE 80 tonight. Runs really nice now and learned a few things in the process. All in all, it was productive time spent. I enjoy that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every body wish me luck tomorrow. I get to hang out with 2 of the A S wild bunch.


hey kennith, let me know if they happen to have any GREAT deals on 20", 0.050" K095 bars. you have fun now, y'hear?


----------



## cobey

got a dolmar 111 cleaned up and ready to cut today... froze my butt.... went back in the house


----------



## cobey

so a factory stihl rim drum off an 024/026 takes a smaller rim than a regular small rim?
I have an oroegon drum that fits the same saw, but the small rim fits good
on the oreogon drum, the same small rim is loose, and doesnt look right.
to use the stihl drum I have to buy a special stilh rim???


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every body wish me luck tomorrow. I get to hang out with 2 of the A S wild bunch.



Yeah,...........................................................................................right....................................................................................



jerrycmorrow said:


> hey kennith, let me know if they happen to have any GREAT deals on 20", 0.050" K095 bars. you have fun now, y'hear?



Noted.

But, what kills a good buy here on a bar is the 12-14 bux for postage to get it to Arkansas......................................................................Unobtainum is another matter.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> so a factory stihl rim drum off an 024/026 takes a smaller rim than a regular small rim?
> I have an oroegon drum that fits the same saw, but the small rim fits good
> on the oreogon drum, the same small rim is loose, and doesnt look right.
> to use the stihl drum I have to buy a special stilh rim???


Yes.. Stihl small rim is smaller than smal husky..
I have a couple small Stihl rims if ya need..


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Leaving in a few hours for our annual Branson trip.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, it's a little cool in the house this morning 64degrees, couldn't get Jim to go out and stoke the stove at 3:00. Need another cup of coffee and I'll go rectify that little problem.
Carl and I are taking a little road trip and hook up with Kenneth later this morning. Going to check out some saws at a shop in Perry,Ks.
They calling for up to 4 inchs of snow for tomorrow, I don't know if you folks futher south will get any of this or not.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Jim. Keep the snow to yourself. You, Carl, and Kenneth together in a saw shop; the Moe, Larry, and Curly of chainsaw lore. Poor saw shop owner won't know what hit him. You guys have a good time and stay out of trouble.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning all . 12 here Outside 70 inside.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Morning Jim. Keep the snow to yourself. You, Carl, and Kenneth together in a saw shop; the Moe, Larry, and Curly of chainsaw lore. Poor saw shop owner won't know what hit him. You guys have a good time and stay out of trouble.


----------



## sam-tip

TV says 2.5" of snow here Saturday. NO!


----------



## thinkrtinker

22 degrees this morning in the south
first killing frost for the season.
you northerners did not warm this
front up enough


----------



## 67L36Driver

Car is warming up and next step is to put out the garage sale signs for Blondie. Then I can 'get outta Dodge'.


----------



## sunfish

thinkrtinker said:


> 22 degrees this morning in the south
> first killing frost for the season.
> you northerners did not warm this
> front up enough


That's pretty cold for Mississippi! 13 here this morning. 
They're saying this will be the coldest November in 125 years around here...Got wood?


----------



## Hedgerow

Got some, yes...
Hope I got enough dry stuff for the winter!!!
At this rate, I'm not sure!!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Could be the coldest in a while
we normally don't have frost till Thanksgiving. Amazing how fast 
one can get rid of wood when below
freezing! !!


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> TV says 2.5" of snow here Saturday. NO!


I will come run the tool cat for you!!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Snow here in southern Mo Sat & Sun. Deer season starts tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Snow here in southern Mo Sat & Sun. Deer season starts tomorrow.



You going to get you a deere?


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You going to get you a deere?


I'll be out in the woods fer sure!


----------



## awol

sunfish said:


> I'll be out in the woods fer sure!


 Yep me to.........with a saw!


----------



## sunfish

awol said:


> Yep me to.........with a saw!


Haha, me too... I can shoot deer any time, but it's time to cut wood NOW.


----------



## awol

30° is perfect wood cuttin' weather.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.. Stihl small rim is smaller than smal husky..
> I have a couple small Stihl rims if ya need..


 you got any .325 8 or even 7?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth: My best guess at the Mono w/AH-81, 131cc 
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...21e8b110a47ee4f188256b55001f03c9?OpenDocument

or, http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8ee5b52828ca9eea88256b55001f515c?OpenDocument

The Power Products thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/power-products-thread-any-and-all-info-welcome.147859/


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth: My best guess at the Mono w/AH-81, 131cc
> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...21e8b110a47ee4f188256b55001f03c9?OpenDocument
> 
> or, http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...8ee5b52828ca9eea88256b55001f515c?OpenDocument
> 
> The Power Products thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/power-products-thread-any-and-all-info-welcome.147859/



Carl that is what i decided when I picked it up a couple years well maybe four years ago. the only difference I see is the air filter. which one do you think it is.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, Carl and I had a good time visiting with some Jayhawkers today. Didn't find any part saws I needed at Bishops, but Kenneth sent me home with pretty nice old IEL RA. It's complete and needs a good cleaning, but with a LTC it should be a runner. You don't see many of those old Canada saws around the midwest, 100 cc, built 1057 and 58.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl that is what i decided when I picked it up a couple years well maybe four years ago. the only difference I see is the air filter. which one do you think it is.



Short of dragging that pup in next to the 'puter, I can't say.

But, one of very few that are actually 'kart' engine size wise.


----------



## Homelite410

Wanted to share with all of you that I am going to be a daddy again! Momma is 6 weeks along!! This makes #4


----------



## cobey

congrats


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you


----------



## workshop

I didn't know you had it in you! 

Congrats, buddy.


----------



## jetmd

Mo. Jim said:


> Just stoked the ole wood hog, but it will need it again in the wee hours, supposed to drop to 10 degrees here tonight. I knocked the bark off of some cottonwood that I got stuck with and burned some of it today. It made for a hot fire, but it's strickley day wood.



I have always found day wood to be a good thing!!


----------



## jetmd

Congrats Homelite!

I grew up just NW of CR on a farm just South of LaPorte City. Try to get home every 3 months of so.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Just brewed a fresh pot of coffee, bed time is a few hours away. I think I better go stoke the stove, the blower just kicked off. I seen a 6 foot rollernose bar at the saw shop today, but I don't think it was for sale. I have no use for one, but I still would like to have it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

There were a lot of things there NFS.




These are for sale but no bargains.






Except the CP70 maybe


----------



## cobey

i want a cp70 someday


----------



## awol

Go get it Cobey, they're not bad for an old Mac!


----------



## cobey

thats a long ways from here ........


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> thats a long ways from here ........



Kenneth is a 15 minute drive from there.


We have not been invited to browse the carcass inventory as yet.


----------



## workshop

Take'em a box of donuts.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Wanted to share with all of you that I am going to be a daddy again! Momma is 6 weeks along!! This makes #4




Congratulations Mike..


----------



## workshop

Or a really expensive box of wine.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> i want a cp70 someday



I can pick it up let me know. I can give him a call and see what kind of a deal he will make. Carl what was he asking?


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can pick it up let me know. I can give him a call and see what kind of a deal he will make. Carl what was he asking?


 I wonder how good of shape its in? would be intreted if its a good runner


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can pick it up let me know. I can give him a call and see what kind of a deal he will make. Carl what was he asking?


 Asking price was $125.00


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can pick it up let me know. I can give him a call and see what kind of a deal he will make. Carl what was he asking?



125 bux. It tempted me just because. But, I prefer projects.

The Echo 510EVL was also 125 bux. 

The really, really clean Pioneer Farmsaw was $199.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: I have a NOS cylinder for an RA. Light rust in the bore but a few minutes with a hone will clean it up.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Jim: I have a NOS cylinder for an RA. Light rust in the bore but a few minutes with a hone will clean it up.


 I hope it doesn't need it.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> you got any .325 8 or even 7?


Yup...


----------



## Homelite410

tonights project, new pipe for da shop stove! 12ga baby!


----------



## sawnami

Picked up a quart of Homelite premix oil today. [emoji4] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Woke up at 4am. Couldn't sleep in hotel in Branson plus I fell asleep early, which is not normal for me.

Congratulations Mike. You da man.       I have 3; I couldn't talk the wife into another one or I would have had more.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

No snow yet. Too cool in the garage to tinker with the Mono and the Remy SL-5R we carried home from Tonganoxie. Itching to make spark with both so we can wake the neighbors.

Data on the Remington: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...59b4fd6494650e0d88256b01005eeb56?OpenDocument


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, just came in from stoking the stove and that wind has a real bite to it. I don't plan on spending any time outside today. I might even go take a nap later, while I'm waiting for the snow to move in. Deer season opens this morning, it will be a challange to stay warm sitting in a tree stand this morning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> No snow yet. Too cool in the garage to tinker with the Mono and the Remy SL-5R we carried home from Tonganoxie. Itching to make spark with both so we can wake the neighbors.
> 
> Data on the Remington: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...59b4fd6494650e0d88256b01005eeb56?OpenDocument



I don't think that saw had seen much use Carl.



Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, just came in from stoking the stove and that wind has a real bite to it. I don't plan on spending any time outside today. I might even go take a nap later, while I'm waiting for the snow to move in. Deer season opens this morning, it will be a challange to stay warm sitting in a tree stand this morning.



Be a good day to slither thought the timber deer are holed up in the off side of thick CEDARs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

You betcha. The really big devils are only drug out in extreme situations. Wouldn't catch me cutting much average firewood with one. Yikes!

7/16" chain on the Mono and 9/16" on the Remy. Well past my Harbor Freight grinder except to touch up the cutter edge.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> No snow yet. Too cool in the garage to tinker with the Mono and the Remy SL-5R we carried home from Tonganoxie. Itching to make spark with both so we can wake the neighbors.
> 
> Data on the Remington: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...59b4fd6494650e0d88256b01005eeb56?OpenDocument


 You mean Barbra won't let you work on the kitchen table and use the dish washer to clean parts when it's to cold to work in the garage.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl you need to put a small pot belly stove in the garage then you can use up some of those cookies.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, whopping 13 here! Gonna get the gooseneck and go get a nice hickory and hackberry today!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Was out checking the stove and heard a shot from over in the bluffs, someone might have got lucky this morning.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Was out checking the stove and heard a shot from over in the bluffs, someone might have got lucky this morning.


I've heard 20-30 shots this morning. Lot of huntin around here!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> You mean Barbra won't let you work on the kitchen table and use the dish washer to clean parts when it's to cold to work in the garage.



Mostly it's the gas smell she objects to. That and the dishwasher deal..............................................................................................

I do my my heat and shrink bearing fits in the kitchen. The oven and freezer being right at hand. 

Sometimes I bake an enamel finish but I wait 'till Blondie is gone somewhere.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl you need to put a small pot belly stove in the garage then you can use up some of those cookies.



Wish I had to one out of my grandmother's kitchen in Chester, Ill.. Really ornate with nickle trim. She had a pile of 'kinlin' and some coal in the shed out back. Her brother, Herman Kloepper, had a saw mill on his farm up near Redbud. Pile of sawdust was a hoot for a six year old.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Starting to get some snow here at home and looks like it might last a while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Starting to get some snow here at home and looks like it might last a while.



Jim it is slow moving it started here about 9:45 hasn't amounted to much yet very light if it quit now you couldn't even tell it snowed. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim and Kennerh: the crazy people still showing up at the garage sale. Yikes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim just finished up putting a new ring in a certain Husky 257. Stopped snowing.  I think I will go run some fuel through it.

Edit: Squish is 40 also un plugged the inside of the muffler.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim just finished up putting a new ring in a certain Husky 257. Stopped snowing.  I think I will go run some fuel through it.
> 
> Edit: Squish is 40 also un plugged the inside of the muffler.


 The snow has stopped here also for now anyway, still a 40% chance for more between now and morning. Is that squish with or without the base gasket, I didn't even think to check the muffler when I looked at the p/c. It should run better after cleaning it.
Did you and Winston get that hedge hauled to the house yesterday?


----------



## workshop

Spent the morning cutting and splitting with Rob and Jeff. Couple of really good guys. Gotten about 5 loads ready and I'm getting ready to deliver 2 to an elderly gentleman.


----------



## Homelite410

Well I got pipe done and up @1130. Fire at 1215 last night. I won't have a creosote problem. Pipe was 550° 4' from the stove...





Got a load of hackberry this morning.





And then I forgot to push the decomp on the 2260.............. :sigh:



Broke the recoil post off.......


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Well I got pipe done and up @1130. Fire at 1215 last night. I won't have a creosote problem. Pipe was 550° 4' from the stove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a load of hackberry this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I forgot to push the decomp on the 2260.............. :sigh:
> 
> 
> 
> Broke the recoil post off.......


 sucky on the recoil......... I got a few that dont work good without pushing the decomp glad you got the rest done


----------



## workshop

Got the gentleman's wood delivered, only took about 30 minutes. Then sat and listened to him for 2 hours. That's my favorite part. Also seeing his ham radio operation, apple crumb cake and hot coffee didn't hurt either. I love doing this.


----------



## sam-tip

workshop said:


> Got the gentleman's wood delivered, only took about 30 minutes. Then sat and listened to him for 2 hours. That's my favorite part. Also seeing his ham radio operation, apple crumb cake and hot coffee didn't hurt either. I love doing this.



Oh CAKE!


----------



## cobey

messed with the saws im gonna take to WI ...gonna try to pack light!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Need to visit Sears for a size larger puller.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> The snow has stopped here also for now anyway, still a 40% chance for more between now and morning. Is that squish with or without the base gasket, I didn't even think to check the muffler when I looked at the p/c. It should run better after cleaning it.
> Did you and Winston get that hedge hauled to the house yesterday?


 
Runs much better. Yes got it and some locust. Split it this morning. Cut a short load of white oak this afternoon with the 257.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Need to visit Sears for a size larger puller.View attachment 379916


 
It is a130 cc's


----------



## Mo. Jim

Talked to my neighbor last night and that shot I heard yesterday morning was him dropping a 8 point buck. He went back in the evening and got one of the doe's he saw before he shot the buck.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Jim!

Going back to bed..............


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Jim!
> 
> Going back to bed..............


 Morning Carl, me too shortly.


----------



## sawnami

You kids just sleep all the time. [emoji42] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

It's cold out...
I been burning cookies in the shop, but last night I tossed 2 big hedge pieces in around 10 or so, before heading to the house...
Had coals this morning at 6:30!!


----------



## Hedgerow

And coffee is always better on a cold morning...

15 more acres of beans to cut today and hopefully we be done!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> And coffee is always better on a cold morning...
> 
> 15 more acres of beans to cut today and hopefully we be done!


Good deal on the beans, Matt. I'm cuttin another truck load of wood today, while I deer hunt...

Hey, I got my jacket yesterday. Thanks! If I send you something to the work address on the box will you get it?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hard to say.. 
Not sure what was on the box...
(-;


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> You kids just sleep all the time. [emoji42]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




You should be Have went to Bishop's with them. " It was don't touch do you really need that. " No not really we had fun.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt I have 17* . How are your beans doing?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Temperature in the garage has crept back up to 44 degrees after a low of 38. Two days with the overhead door open for the garage sale shot the saw tinkering in the head.

Leftovers are still blocking access to my small Remy parts stash where I'm sure there is a coil needed for the SL-5 ignition redux.

The Mono will keep us entertained in the mean time.


----------



## sunfish

67L36Driver said:


> Temperature in the garage has crept back up to 44 degrees after a low of 38. Two days with the overhead door open for the garage sale shot the saw tinkering in the head.
> 
> Leftovers are still blocking access to my small Remy parts stash where I'm sure there is a coil needed for the SL-5 ignition redux.
> 
> The Mono will keep us entertained in the mean time.


Wood stove in the garage! Put them saws to work! I love tinkering in my shop with a nice fire in the stove.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, 17 degrees here also and we got just enough snow to cover the ground. Working on the first pot of coffee, need about two more cups before I go out and stoke the stove. I need to get out to my buddy's farm sometime this week cut a load or two of hedge. Have safe one and show a little more respect for your elders, I know your Moma taught you better.


----------



## sam-tip

Almost 2-3 inches of snow here. Truck was showing 7 deg this morning while making Firewood Helper delivery.


----------



## workshop

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt I have 17* . How are your beans doing?


Ran from 8:00 to 10:00 this morning...
When the snow started piling up, I had to quit... Visibility was only a couple hundred yards when I pulled out of the field..


----------



## cobey

he had about 2 to 3 inches here, shortened the church service to get people home roads were slick... soon after church
the roads cleared and got slushy


----------



## pdqdl

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt I have 17* . How are your beans doing?



I learned this trick from Ropensaddle: hold the alt button and type 248. Release the alt-button and you will get this: ° as in 17°.

There are many more such characters. I even built a whole spreadsheet for the special characters to type; I just can't remember them all. Alt-1 through -15 are pretty interesting, the many different characters go up into the 600's. It's kinda fun just to hold the alt button and type a few numbers, just to see what you get.

You can even cuss somebody out on a forum, slipping right past any filter by spelling with the special characters. I haven't yet, but I like to keep my options open. I'm sure that is the sort of thing that would get ¥öù ßäññëd if done contemptuously in violation of the rules.

Just my two ¢ worth‼ ☺


----------



## pdqdl

Speaking of Ropensaddle, has anyone heard from him? Not seen at AS for a LONG time. Almost a year. He was never a big part of this GTG thread, but he was the one that introduced me to it.

Not like you guys to lose track of somebody.


----------



## cobey

HI pdqdl


----------



## pdqdl

Howdy. Been here all along, just don't have too much to say, most of the time.

I only follow two threads these days. WTF and this one, with occasional appearances elsewhere.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just dropped off a load of uglies at the neighbors boiler...
This weather sucks....
Beans got almost 4" of snow on em..
But there's 8 sticks of summer sausage in the smoker, so guess I get to babysit that for another 6 hours... 
Winning???


----------



## cobey

the snow is a mess, but on the bright side summer sausage is good stuff 
have you ran a 550xp yet Matt?


----------



## Hedgerow

Yes...
Very nice saws..


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> the snow is a mess, but on the bright side summer sausage is good stuff
> have you ran a 550xp yet Matt?


Nice saws! There was one at the gtg and I got to run it some. Strong, smooth, light, small & fast...


----------



## cobey

I want one, i would like the Jred saw, but info says its not as strong as the XP


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> Nice saws! There was one at the gtg and I got to run it some. Strong, smooth, light, small & fast...


 I handled db's saw, never ran it..... I might get more time on a 50cc


----------



## cobey

does anyone know what saw Dan had when we were racing? it was a pretty husky
but I didnt see wich one


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> I want one, i would like the Jred saw, but info says its not as strong as the XP


2253 is same as 550xp..


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> does anyone know what saw Dan had when we were racing? it was a pretty husky
> but I didnt see wich one


NE 346xp


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> I want one, i would like the Jred saw, but info says its not as strong as the XP


Jred 2253, supposed to be same motor, same power.
I like the handle angle of the orange model better and the color, but that's just me.


----------



## wigglesworth

You guyz ain't sending us snow, are ya?


----------



## wigglesworth

sunfish said:


> Jred 2253, supposed to be same motor, same power.
> I like the handle angle of the orange model better and the color, but that's just me.



Ur just an orange snob...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> NE 346xp


His wasn't runnin up to snuff & he likely hit a nail or something before the races.


----------



## Hedgerow

wigglesworth said:


> You guyz ain't sending us snow, are ya?


If you get what we got, all I can say is, put some wood on the porch!!


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> You guyz ain't sending us snow, are ya?


 it wasnt me............... I LOVE this frozen sky puke


----------



## sunfish

wigglesworth said:


> Ur just an orange snob...


Yeah, that's why I'm sending you snow...


----------



## wigglesworth

Hedgerow said:


> If you get what we got, all I can say is, put some wood on the porch!!


Already done. Got a bit tarped up too. 



cobey said:


> it wasnt me............... I LOVE this frozen sky puke



I had u figured for weird like that. 



sunfish said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm sending you snow...



Thanks... Thanks a lot... :/


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> 2253 is same as 550xp..


 


thanks Mike, Terrys web site said different..... thanks for the good specs


----------



## Mo. Jim

wigglesworth said:


> You guyz ain't sending us snow, are ya?


 How much you want, I can order up 1 to 20 inchs for you.


----------



## sunfish

wigglesworth said:


> Ur just an orange snob...


You know you like the orange...


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> Already done. Got a bit tarped up too.
> 
> 
> 
> I had u figured for weird like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... Thanks a lot... :/


 
dont really like snow at all im a clumsy oaf... snow makes it worse i can fall on dry ground


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> You know you like the orange...


3,4,and 5 cube...
They all orange!!!
Wiggs is a husky lover!!!


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> 3,4,and 5 cube...
> They all orange!!!
> Wiggs is a husky lover!!!


 But I hear he is turnin' red!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> But I hear he is turnin' red!


77cc's of hang on baby!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> How much you want, I can order up 1 to 20 inchs for you.



Remind me not to upset you.  Can you order up some seasonal temperatures?


----------



## old cookie

Matt sorry for not thanking you for the great gtg.The next evening my laptop got screwed up .Right side went black, got a new one a couple days ago.I really had a good time.Good bunch of guys .I really like watching Free Hand cutting that cedar log.That is something I am going to try.This weather sure is hard on the wood pile.Got a big fat doe this evening.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, having a cup or two before I go out and feed my ole wood hog. Weather reports keep talking about snow flurries around mid day. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

old cookie said:


> Matt sorry for not thanking you for the great gtg.The next evening my laptop got screwed up .Right side went black, got a new one a couple days ago.I really had a good time.Good bunch of guys .I really like watching Free Hand cutting that cedar log.That is something I am going to try.This weather sure is hard on the wood pile.Got a big fat doe this evening.



Won't have a problem cooling It out.



Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, having a cup or two before I go out and feed my ole wood hog. Weather reports keep talking about snow flurries around mid day. Later Jim



Morning Jim Still cool most of the Week.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning Kenneth, Carl must be sleeping in this morning. If the weatherman is right, thursday looks like a good day to go cut a load of hedge. Got the stove loaded waiting for it to take off. The man just said 50's for the weekend, hope he's right.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Somebody left the door open again.
39' for a high and down to 19' tonight.
red oak will cure part of that


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Be safe and stay warm today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, slept in this morning. Up to 46 on the Casite thermometer in the garage. Trip to Sears later to browse their gear puller selection. The hammer/pinch bar won't move the flywheel. Don't want to break anything.

Remy GL-7 on the way from Penn..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oh, and the Subaru Forester is fixed!! Finally!!!


----------



## Homelite410

thinkrtinker said:


> Somebody left the door open again.
> 39' for a high and down to 19' tonight.
> red oak will cure part of that


39 woo hoo we haven't broke 10 yet here in Iowa..... Morning everyone!


----------



## 67L36Driver

No trip to Sears necessary.



Thanks Dad!

Found it in the bottom of your tool cabinet.


----------



## sunfish

70 in my shop!


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> 70 in my shop!


Will be about 2 hours after I light the fire tonight.


----------



## RVALUE

You can all laugh, but I was working in my shop today, and the water froze while I was there.... Barely got 30 rediguns done, some milling and shipped. 


Tarry on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mono has his spark back and pops on a prime. 

Broke the pull rope and fixed that.

Now to address the air/fuel supply issues.


----------



## cobey

had to leave the thread in the middle of lusting after hukys, a lady from church called and told me her son had a stroke and was being life flighted to joplin,
ended up taking her and her husband up to be with him, some black ice on 69 in a couple places, got bad news Tim was in a coma and probably wont ever wake up, got home at 2:00 am 
went to work at 4:30 am got home around 5:00 tonight its been a day..........


----------



## workshop

We are truly blessed to have you as a friend, Cobey. I know I am.


----------



## cobey

thanks....... any good stuff I do comes from the Lord... dumb stuff comes from me


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> We are truly blessed to have you as a friend, Cobey. I know I am.


you are a good friend too Steve im glad Me and Tabby have you and Goldie 
thanks to my other good friends here too


----------



## Oliver1655

While I like having a larger shop, even with 2 wood stoves, I am only able to get the overall temperature to be around 25°F warmer than outside. I will have to make time to finish putting up the styrofoam board & covering it with OSB for the walls. Hope to be able to spray foam the ceiling this next summer.

Was blessed today. 
- Went about an hour away to take down 2 trees hanging over a home with a slight lean towards the home. With the wind blowing fairly hard pushing the trees away from the home & using a couple of the wedges Cobey made, was able to tease the trees away from the house. I will still have to take the lift there to get a third tree which is ove the propane tanke & a shed, but the less time I have to spend dropping the trees, the better I like it.
- Went to split the wood & after about 15 minutes the splitter ran out of fuel. No problem, I keep fuel in the black box right, nope, this dope had forgot to load it up after having refilled it the other day. Fortunately I had a couple of partially filled 1 gallon cans of pre-mix so by filling the saws & combining the cans ended up with one empty to get fuel. Gas station was 5 miles away. I get there & blowing across the concrete towards me was an empty 2 gallon jug with a flexible spout that had been used for urea for a diesel air system. Must have blown out of a trash can. Dried it out & filled it up. What a blessing! 1 gallon of fuel in a 13 hp engine wouldn't have lasted long.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Mono has his spark back and pops on a prime.
> 
> Broke the pull rope and fixed that.Now to address the air/fuel supply issues.




You need to post an audio of it running. the short time I had it running I wished i had earplugs and muffs.


----------



## cobey

hey John and Kenneth  glad the wedges helped John,
and thanks for all the help Kenneth


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You need to post an audio of it running. the short time I had it running I wished i had earplugs and muffs.


the big old saws are loud!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, spent most of the day inside reading and surfing the net. I did check out a carb for a buddy, told him to go to town, get kit and run it. Throwed two chunks of hedge in the stove and I'm going to go and take a nap.


----------



## cobey

stay warm Jim... and everyone else... gonna be cold tonight


----------



## sawnami

Sorry to hear about the unfortunate events Cobey. As for Tim, miracles still do happen. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## RVALUE

Oliver1655 said:


> While I like having a larger shop, even with 2 wood stoves, I am only able to get the overall temperature to be around 25°F warmer than outside. I will have to make time to finish putting up the styrofoam board & covering it with OSB for the walls. Hope to be able to spray foam the ceiling this next summer.
> 
> Was blessed today.
> - Went about an hour away to take down 2 trees hanging over a home with a slight lean towards the home. With the wind blowing fairly hard pushing the trees away from the home & using a couple of the wedges Cobey made, was able to tease the trees away from the house. I will still have to take the lift there to get a third tree which is ove the propane tanke & a shed, but the less time I have to spend dropping the trees, the better I like it.
> - Went to split the wood & after about 15 minutes the splitter ran out of fuel. No problem, I keep fuel in the black box right, nope, this dope had forgot to load it up after having refilled it the other day. Fortunately I had a couple of partially filled 1 gallon cans of pre-mix so by filling the saws & combining the cans ended up with one empty to get fuel. Gas station was 5 miles away. I get there & blowing across the concrete towards me was an empty 2 gallon jug with a flexible spout that had been used for urea for a diesel air system. Must have blown out of a trash can. Dried it out & filled it up. What a blessing! 1 gallon of fuel in a 13 hp engine wouldn't have lasted long.



Too bad you don't know an insulator...............


----------



## RVALUE

Yes, Miracles do happen.............



And 1/2 of my new saws came in today...... Can't wait until Wednesday when someone else gets to open them............


----------



## Hinerman

Red Cross called me last week and needed my platelets/plasma; never called me for this before. I have an odd blood type and supplies are low. So, I donated plasma and platelets today to save lives this week. It takes a couple hours and you can't move your arms (needles in both). They give you a computer and put a movie in. My nose started itching with about 15 minutes left. I could have used a friend like Cobey to scratch it for me. Anyhow, I survived.

I asked the nurse why there is a shortage. Her answer resonated with me because I work for the VA and the same thing is happening with WWII veterans; their numbers are dwindling every day. Most of the donors are older in age, and their numbers are diminishing every day also. The younger generation does not see the need to donate. If you can donate blood, platelets, plasma, or all of the above, try to do it a few times a year. Carry on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You need to post an audio of it running. the short time I had it running I wished i had earplugs and muffs.



I think I can video with my phone but don't know diddly about posting one.

Get him barkin' first.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Sorry to hear about the unfortunate events Cobey. As for Tim, miracles still do happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 Amen  talked to her a while ago... he can squeese his moms had on command, they say not to expect more.. but who knows he was supposed to
be dead today, we will see what happens


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Red Cross called me last week and needed my platelets/plasma; never called me for this before. I have an odd blood type and supplies are low. So, I donated plasma and platelets today to save lives this week. It takes a couple hours and you can't move your arms (needles in both). They give you a computer and put a movie in. My nose started itching with about 15 minutes left. I could have used a friend like Cobey to scratch it for me. Anyhow, I survived.
> 
> I asked the nurse why there is a shortage. Her answer resonated with me because I work for the VA and the same thing is happening with WWII veterans; their numbers are dwindling every day. Most of the donors are older in age, and their numbers are diminishing every day also. The younger generation does not see the need to donate. If you can donate blood, platelets, plasma, or all of the above, try to do it a few times a year. Carry on.


 
he he  nose scratcher, better than some of my jobs  I will pass on info on blood donation....


----------



## workshop

I used to donate blood, can't anymore because of meds I'm on. A shame, because I was what they called a "baby quad" doner. My blood lacked a certain virus, or something like that, that's common in adults. Doesn't hurt us but newborns that are needing surgery can't use adult blood, unless its from a baby quad doner.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I had a nice nap, need to go out and load the stove pretty soon, it's starting to cool down in here. Going to need to use a little more hedge for tonight, supposed to get down to 6 degrees and mabey some flurries.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's freaking cold out...
Just got back from a basketball game..
I remember now, why I don't attend too many of them... It's just too stressfull...


----------



## Hedgerow

Had 3 cups of coffee during Levi's game...
So here I am...
Awake...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders. Ten degrees in River City. 

Jim: You have propane backup? Careful with the electricity. 

People already burned down two houses this fall with wiring failures and space heaters. 

This cold this early means we will have a warm winter...............................................................yeah,.........................................................................................right.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. weather channel says 12 in springfield and 6 in joplin.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks. 

Went to start up the van to let it warm up & the fan will not come on at all. Fuse is good so will have to check the relays. The joys of life????


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, 6 degrees here on the Mo. river bottoms this morning and winter is still 33 days away. Getting my caffeine fix before I go out and stoke the stove.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. After reading your posts I won't complain about it being 18° here this morning. When it is cold here I always know it is colder for you guys.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> he he  nose scratcher, better than some of my jobs  I will pass on info on blood donation....


 


workshop said:


> I used to donate blood, can't anymore because of meds I'm on. A shame, because I was what they called a "baby quad" doner. My blood lacked a certain virus, or something like that, that's common in adults. Doesn't hurt us but newborns that are needing surgery can't use adult blood, unless its from a baby quad doner.


 
Thanks Cobey. Too bad Steve, there is a list of medications that disqualify a donor, and the list keeps growing. 

I would like to add...there were about 6-7 of us donating. I was the only one under 70...


----------



## sam-tip

I think Homelite410 has the coldest temp this morning. 5 with feel like -15. Just little warmer in Wisconson. Not much.


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Went to start up the van to let it warm up & the fan will not come on at all. Fuse is good so will have to check the relays. The joys of life????


 
That sux John, no way around it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

These cold weather post need a dislike button.Just hope the rest of the year is not proportionately colder.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> These cold weather post need a dislike button.Just hope the rest of the year is not proportionately colder.


----------



## RVALUE

The almanac said it was going to be a hard winter. But it was printed in China, what do they know about our weather?


----------



## sunfish

4 degrees here this morning in Steam Mill Hollow.


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> 4 degrees here this morning in Steam Mill Hollow.


You need more steam Don!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> You need more steam Don!


Cookin with wood man!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

I sorta thought it was nice out... 
No wind!!!


----------



## awol

Feels like spring after yesterday!
I'm hoping to get back in the woods after being cooped up in the shop with a lung infection and fever.


----------



## RVALUE

awol said:


> Feels like spring after yesterday!
> I'm hoping to get back in the woods after being cooped up in the shop with a lung infection and fever.


CAD fever?

I have 30 hours before we get to open our new toys.....


----------



## awol

Cad fever? Probably not, maybe just not enough antifreeze on them nasty days!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Mono from Tonganoxie bellows again.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening gents.. Made it to 17 here today!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Evening gents.. Made it to 17 here today!


Up to 32 here. Slow warm up the next few days.


----------



## cobey

sam-tip said:


> I think Homelite410 has the coldest temp this morning. 5 with feel like -15. Just little warmer in Wisconson. Not much.


 was 7 here this morning


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Feels like spring after yesterday!
> I'm hoping to get back in the woods after being cooped up in the shop with a lung infection and fever.


 no fun hope you get better soon!


----------



## cobey

went to check on the goat... ended up digging out the old 10-10 cracked on the first pull,
sputtered a a couple pulls, then ran. not too bad its been a while since i started it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening everyone.


----------



## cobey

the yellow saws are Alans fault!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening everyone.


 Hi Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Cobey


----------



## cobey

gonna get the wife some food, its too cold to play outside now, working 10 hours or more
and adding the cold sometimes keeps me out of trouble 

if she gets off her kindle


----------



## workshop

Evening Cobey, Kenneth.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Evening Cobey, Kenneth.



What am I,,,chopped liver?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Charity Cut 8, December 13
> Workshop+
> Hedgerow
> Awol
> Hinerman+
> Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
> Lurch2
> Iowa



Charity Cut 8, December 13
Workshop+
Hedgerow
Awol
Hinerman
Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
Lurch2
Iowa
Shane & boys

I found this 10 pgs ago so don't know if it's the most recent one.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> What am I,,,chopped liver?


no way, you are great!!! do i spell your name with an h or without ... im a BAD Speller
i cant spell huska??? or mac?? without cheating and looking at sticky thread titles


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> What am I,,,chopped liver?


 also been thinking about your boy (Sam?) and his hotrod saw


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> What am I,,,chopped liver?


Hi Chopped Liver, how ya doin?


----------



## RVALUE

Does chopping liver make it less horrible?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Hi Chopped Liver, how ya doin?



I am good. Trying to stay warm. It was actually nice outside today. I went and moved some wood around after work. How are you?


----------



## workshop

Warmer today, so I spent the day on the roof at work. Not too bad at all.


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> Does chopping liver make it less horrible?



No, not at all. I can't eat the stuff personally. I lived with my Grandma growing up and she used to eat it, fortunately, she never forced me to eat it. I did try it but gagged. In boot camp you get 2-3 options for food. By the time our platoon got to the chow haul the only thing left was liver and onions with gravy. I ate it so fast I couldn't taste it,,,so did everybody else. The onions and gravy were a blessing for sure.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> also been thinking about your boy (Sam?) and his hotrod saw



Sam is doing well. Unfortunately, he won't make it to the next Charity Cut. He goes to an "Arts Academy" and they do the "Nutcracker" every year. It is a top notch production and they are performing that weekend. People come from all around to see it. He wants a new "hotrod" saw to be a little more competitive in the racing. I think Matt is going to hook him up.


----------



## workshop

The wife occasionally fixes beef liver and onions. Is OK. But I like fried chicken livers. Shoot I like anything fried. (Don't tell my doctor)


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Sam is doing well. Unfortunately, he won't make it to the next Charity Cut. He goes to an "Arts Academy" and they do the "Nutcracker" every year. It is a top notch production and they are performing that weekend. People come from all around to see it. He wants a new "hotrod" saw to be a little more competitive in the racing. I think Matt is going to hook him up.


 cool


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Charity Cut 8, December 13
> Workshop+
> Hedgerow
> Awol
> Hinerman
> Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
> Lurch2
> Iowa
> Shane & boys
> 
> I found this 10 pgs ago so don't know if it's the most recent one.


Add blueberrymuzik


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> What am I,,,chopped liver?


 for me liver is only bait, cant choke it down.... everyones like "they didnt cook it right" but then the next people
must not cook it right ...... never found any I like


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Sam is doing well. Unfortunately, he won't make it to the next Charity Cut. He goes to an "Arts Academy" and they do the "Nutcracker" every year. It is a top notch production and they are performing that weekend. People come from all around to see it. He wants a new "hotrod" saw to be a little more competitive in the racing. I think Matt is going to hook him up.


 thats cool he gets to do the performing arts stuff, good experiance to perform in front of people


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> thats cool he gets to do the performing arts stuff, good experiance to perform in front of people



He loves performing (music, acting, dancing, singing,,,anything). He didn't get that from me for sure.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Add blueberrymuzik



got it

Charity Cut 8, December 13
Workshop+
Hedgerow
Awol
Hinerman
Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
Lurch2
Iowa
Shane & boys
blueberrymuzik


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Fresh liver is better than store bought. Roll it in corn meal ,choice of oil and cook slow. Oh and don't forget your choice of onion.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lived with my cousin and his wife when we went to school. Jennie would make liver and onions once in a while. Fry up some bacon and cook the liver in the grease. I ate the bacon.

Bacon and strawberry jam sandwich.

Liver...........................................GAH!


----------



## 67L36Driver

When I was drafted I weighed 116#. In basic training the senior drill instructor put me at the end of the chow line every meal. He made sure I got plenty of potatoes, macaroni cheese etc. After ten weeks I weighed 147#, none of it fat.


----------



## old cookie

Liver that stuff is just nasty. When I was a kid mom and dad loved it.They always made me eat some ,you will learn to like it they said,no it is nasty.In reception chow line ok looks like stake took a big peace , o no liver speck 4 stands over me made me eat all of it.I cut off as big as I could swallow and got it all down.Did I say liver is nasty.Been burning my old mushroom tree elm,it gave us a lot of mushrooms and now a lot of heat.Man that sure was a good old tree.I will sure miss its mushrooms.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Liver that stuff is just nasty. When I was a kid mom and dad loved it.They always made me eat some ,you will learn to like it they said,no it is nasty.In reception chow line ok looks like stake took a big peace , o no liver speck 4 stands over me made me eat all of it.I cut off as big as I could swallow and got it all down.Did I say liver is nasty.Been burning my old mushroom tree elm,it gave us a lot of mushrooms and now a lot of heat.Man that sure was a good old tree.I will sure miss its mushrooms.


 
hey cookie, thanks for the old homelite bar you gave me at Matts


----------



## Mo. Jim

I still like a meal of liver once in a while, my ex ( may her soul rest in peace) used to fix liver smothered in brown gravy that I thought was excellent.


----------



## pdqdl

One of my very favorite foods is liver and onions, fried in butter. I can't ever get it cooked right though, unless I do it myself. My wife hates it, in all variations. 

Even if you like it, NEVER order the liver at a restaurant, especially if it is the special: they always bake it and ruin it. Probably made by cooks from the army mess?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's,

Just wanted to comment on what Hinerman said. My wife and I are both blood donors.
But to go 1 step further we are both Organ Donor's, if you are not already please consider doing both.

I feel if I (we) can help today and after our life here is over that much better!

Have a good day, be safe.


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's,
> 
> Just wanted to comment on what Hinerman said. My wife and I are both blood donors.
> But to go 1 step further we are both Organ Donor's, if you are not already please consider doing both.
> 
> I feel if I (we) can help today and after our life here is over that much better!
> 
> Have a good day, be safe.


 

I am an organ donor also. If something happens to me I won't need them anymore. Check in to donating platelets and plasma. There is a shortage. Platelets are used mostly for cancer patients whom are generally very very sick; platelets have a 5-day shelf life so they will be used to save lives almost immediately. It takes a couple hours to donate and you can donate platelets every 7 days, plasma every 14 days. After the process begins, they will determine "what" and "how much" they will take. They called me because last time I donated my platelet count was very high normal. They said they could possibly get 3 units of platelets. When I donated (on Monday) my platelet count was no longer high so they took 1 unit of platelets and 1 unit of plasma----they don't know all this until after the process has started, the machine tells them your platelet count and adjustments are made on the fly.

Jetmd, where do you live? Are you a jet mechanic?

Good morning everybody. Much warmer this morning---39°


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all! Got a heat wave today!! 23° here! Have a goodun!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth's Mono runs and sort of cuts. We will let him deal with the chain.

Heavy old devil is more than a small geezer can manage.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Inside the Remy magneto.



Edit: Well I be, ground and polished the points and now we have spark.

Pull it back apart and use Liquid Tape on the coil.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth's Mono runs and sort of cuts. We will let him deal with the chain.
> 
> Heavy old devil is more than a small geezer can manage.



Let me know when and were.. Hows the remy looking.opcorn:

I think it got to 50 here today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pulling the carb. on the Remington now. Freakin' Phillips drive screws. Got two out of the reed cover/carb. adaptor but can't get the other two to turn. And, there is no way to get a wrench on the carb. flange nuts. May have to overhaul it in place.

Hmmmmmmmmmm someone put the pump diaphragm/gasket in wrong order...........................................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Pulling the carb. on the Remington now. Freakin' Phillips drive screws. Got two out of the reed cover/carb. adaptor but can't get the other two to turn. And, there is no way to get a wrench on the carb. flange nuts. May have to overhaul it in place.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm someone put the pump diaphragm/gasket in wrong order...........................................................




That one was not me. Mono yes remy no.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

What is this liquid tape you speak of?


----------



## cobey

paint it on like paint, but it drys as black tape


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> What is this liquid tape you speak of?



Found it in the electrical aisle at Lowes. Goober it on with the brush inside and it sets up like rubber.





Don't use it if your pregnant. Make your baby look funny.


----------



## old cookie

Coby have you tried to clean it up yet?Just wondered how it turned out.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby have you tried to clean it up yet?Just wondered how it turned out.


 its got better soak it with wd40 every week or so


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Found it in the electrical aisle at Lowes. Goober it on with the brush inside and it sets up like rubber.
> View attachment 380737
> 
> View attachment 380738
> 
> 
> Don't use it if your pregnant. Make your baby look funny.



And that will fix the cracked up magneto????


ANd good morning midlanders.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> And that will fix the cracked up magneto????
> 
> 
> ANd good morning midlanders.



Not really. Moisture damage has most assuredly been done to the secondary winding. 
Picture yards and yards of .003" drawn copper wire.
The coating will delay the enevetable wire break due to vibration.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, Morning midlanders!

The Subaru Forester has gone down again. 'Puter has put him in limp mode. Max speed 20 mph

Going back to bed.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Get the coffee flowing and have a good one.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning Kenneth, Carl, Thomas and the rest of you GTG and wood cutting fans. If the planets line up this morning, I'm going out to my buddy's farm and cut a load of hedge.
Need to check on Workshop, I haven't seen any posts for a couple of days.


----------



## RVALUE

Is that liquid tape the same as the parts dip? I don't think that Nitric Acid eats that parts dip. And it eats almost everything.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dip as in tool handle dip? Never used the stuff so IDK. Bet the products are related.


----------



## RVALUE

67L36Driver said:


> Dip as in tool handle dip? Never used the stuff so IDK. Bet the products are related.



yes


----------



## Hedgerow

How I end up 2 pages behind, I'll never know..


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody, 
Got me a Christmas present last night. Been working deals since Sunday to make it happen. Found a NICE fiberglass camper shell to fit my truck. Sold a couple of saws to Blueberrymuzik to get the funds needed to buy the shell. It's a lot like Homelite410's shell on his truck. The side windows open so you can get to stuff too. Better yet, it's the same shade of red as my truck.


----------



## Sid Post

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's,
> 
> Just wanted to comment on what Hinerman said. My wife and I are both blood donors.
> But to go 1 step further we are both Organ Donor's, if you are not already please consider doing both.
> 
> I feel if I (we) can help today and after our life here is over that much better!
> 
> Have a good day, be safe.



Apheresis blood donations are like a triple donation when things line up. Plasma, platlets, and double red blood cells.

Bone Marrow donations are another win-win and only a little more invasive than a blood donation.

If my organs can help someone live a better quality of life when I no longer need them, why wouldn't I share them?


----------



## 67L36Driver

The fuel system refurb on the Remy went well. Be ready to try starting him after lunch.

Been soaking the 9/16" chain so maybe it won't hang up on a frozen link. I can move it around the bar by hand instead of the MFH and punch.

Edit: got it to burble some till it flooded. Have to investigate the needle/seat.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon gents, just got home with a short load of hedge, had to quit cutting, back spasms or something. I hate driving 35 miles one way and not have a payload.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon gents, just got home with a short load of hedge, had to quit cutting, back spasms or something. I hate driving 35 miles one way and not have a payload.



I feel for yah Jim. Pulling on the Mono yesterday and the Remy today was a workout. Then a fellow came by to look at a couple Homelites early evening. Lots of pulling on a XL-123 and then a 360. We made a deal on the 360 but my back is done.


----------



## workshop

I can pull like mad for about a dozen pulls, then I've got to go sit for a while.


----------



## Hinerman

Sid Post said:


> Apheresis blood donations are like a triple donation when things line up. Plasma, platlets, and double red blood cells.
> 
> Bone Marrow donations are another win-win and only a little more invasive than a blood donation.
> 
> If my organs can help someone live a better quality of life when I no longer need them, why wouldn't I share them?



Welcome. I see you don't post much. That needs to change and you need to try and make it to one of our "charity cuts" or "get togethers". Where in TX are you?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bladder woke me up 2 am. Arms are killin' me. It's a bummer bein' old.

Right Jim?


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, Happy Friday to all.

Hinerman, yes spent 20 years working aircraft maint. Got my A&P in '85.

Have a safe day everyone!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet, Carl if you are still up, Jim and chopped liver.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Chet, Carl if you are still up, Jim and chopped liver.



Thanks!!! And to you too!


----------



## gritz

Morning everyone! Got a meteor piston and caber rings for two of my 026's yesterday. Gotta get the 440 back together and then maybe I can finally get these other two 026 saws put together. Seems like forever ago I started on the one. Actually I've had most of the pieces for it in a box for like two years!! I'll have to reward it's patience by porting it. 

Been a super busy week. Haven't been home before 8 all week (I start work at 06:30, btw). Now I gotta start getting Christmas presents ready. Making a Walnut pool cue rack for my brother. I think I'm going to make a saw carrier for Dad. He always makes me nervous stacking his saws on top of the load of wood, but he's done that since I can remember, lol.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, back is still acting up,took a couple of pills, waiting to see if they work. Need to get that hedge off the truck and covered, supposed to be a rainy weekend. Just glad I don't live in Buffalo, Ny., we whine when we get 9 inchs, it's hard to imagine 9 ft. Need more coffee, have a safe one, later Jim.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody, chopped liver checking in here...just got back for Braum's getting milk. If there is better "store bought" milk I haven't found it yet. Getting ready to take kids to school then meeting a guy at 9:00 this morning with my saws and trailer. He says he has some pecan I can have. We will see.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody, chopped liver checking in here...just got back for Braum's getting milk. If there is better "store bought" milk I haven't found it yet. Getting ready to take kids to school then meeting a guy at 9:00 this morning with my saws and trailer. He says he has some pecan I can have. We will see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders. 
Re heating the coffee made at 2am. Think. I'll stay up and try the gear drive again.


----------



## Hedgerow

I hope Mr. Liver scored a good load of Pecan this morning...
It's pretty good stuff a year or 2 after you cut it...

And I see Carl is a glutton for punishment...
Carl? I need to send my remy to the remy doctor.. A.K.A. you...
For diagnosis...


----------



## 67L36Driver

What model was that Remy?

We could even exchange it for a running example depending...................LOL

We have two each PL-4 and SL-4A in 'inventory'.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I know a guy who can transport and stuff from carthage to the casino.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> What model was that Remy?
> 
> We could even exchange it for a running example depending...................LOL
> 
> We have two each PL-4 and SL-4A in 'inventory'.


It's the deere 17...
Had it running, but it stopped abruptly...
Sitting on shelf now...


----------



## workshop

Afternoon fellas.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I know a guy who can transport and stuff from carthage to the casino.


BTW... thanks for picking up the saw for me Kenneth


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Afternoon fellas.


 Hi Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> It's the deere 17...
> Had it running, but it stopped abruptly...
> Sitting on shelf now...



Deere 17 = PL-4, 59 cc

Abruptly is not good. I have had two examples where the rod cap came loose.

I have a cylinder from one (PL/SL-4) that is good except for a small ding at the top of a transfer port from a loose roller. Another in exact same state from a SL/PL-55.


----------



## 67L36Driver

130cc of slow turnin' two stroke makes wonderful noise in a parkin' garage.
'Bout like a Harley with straight pipes.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> 130cc of slow turnin' two stroke makes wonderful noise in a parkin' garage.
> 'Bout like a Harley with straight pipes.


 
Well we didn't set off any car alarms.


----------



## Homelite410

My load of hickory today. Trunk is in the middle bout 22" dbh... I'm in love with the 6220 Deere as well.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well we didn't set off any car alarms.



Darn the luck.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening gents, had a shower this afternoon, just enough to settle the dust. Still hauling that load of hedge around, might get it unloaded tomorrow if the rain holds off. The old white truck is going to a ford doc for a checkup tomorrow. A buddy has a trailer with a winch and is going to haul it for me.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I hope Mr. Liver scored a good load of Pecan this morning...
> It's pretty good stuff a year or 2 after you cut it...



No pecan for me today. The guy had some unexpected business to attend to and couldn't meet me. We will try another day. I did get a trailer load of American Elm (I think), with a little bit of ash and some Hedge. If I do get some pecan it will be to sell. I think it brings a good price to those who like to cook with it.


----------



## jetmd

Mo. Jim, how far are you from St Joe? I need to make a run to the JD dealer tomorrow before noon.
If you need help unloading that load of hedge let me know, I will stop by and give you a hand.


----------



## Hinerman

Got a story to share. Me and my boys sell firewood on the side, I give them all the money and put it in their savings. They help split and stack; they help moving limbs when I cut and help load/unload the trailer. Yesterday we delivered 1 cord (1/3 to one customer and 2/3 to another). We charge $70 (for 1/3 cord) to deliver and don't stack. The first guy (1/3 cord) had a firewood rack next to his garage so I backed right up to it and we helped him stack it. He tipped the boys $10 for stacking. The boys were pumped. Delivered the 2/3 cord to a neighbor. He wasn't home and his firewood location was hard to get to. I hated to just drop it in the driveway, i forgot to tell him we don't stack. Sam ran home and grabbed a wheelbarrow. We wheelbarrowed all of it off the trailer and out of the bed of my truck,,,,and stacked it! A couple hours later my neighbor called and came by to pay. He counted out $100 to each of my boys and said, "Thanks for stacking"!!!!! The boys were like "Oh Yeah,,,CHA CHING". Maybe I should rethink our "no stack" policy.


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Mo. Jim, how far are you from St Joe? I need to make a run to the JD dealer tomorrow before noon.
> If you need help unloading that load of hedge let me know, I will stop by and give you a hand.



I am in Muskogee. I can find something for you to do if you are in the neighborhood  Thanks for offering to take care of Jim. Sit down and have a cup of coffee while you are there. I promise a good story or 2 or 3 or you get the idea.


----------



## Mo. Jim

jetmd said:


> Mo. Jim, how far are you from St Joe? I need to make a run to the JD dealer tomorrow before noon.
> If you need help unloading that load of hedge let me know, I will stop by and give you a hand.


 I really appreciate the offer, but I have it handled, have a neighbor that will help me tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## cobey

spent a couple hours grinding safety bumps off some chains.......... got the chain finished and sharpened for
my 024 I got from Steve. Ill have to throw it on and try it tomorrow and see how it cuts


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone. drizzling and rainy.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Mo. Jim, how far are you from St Joe? I need to make a run to the JD dealer tomorrow before noon.
> If you need help unloading that load of hedge let me know, I will stop by and give you a hand.



Jim is 7 mi. South on 59 hwy.

Me, I'm on the corner of 29th & Duncan, just four blocks north of 36 hwy.. About four miles west of the John Deere dealer.
Horizon Equip. Has two locations here in Joetown.
Stop by and B.S..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You just want him to pull over that old remy. 

I think I have found my least favorite firewood saw. Even if it is 131cc. That mono is a hog. But everyone knows it running


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You just want him to pull over that old remy.
> 
> I think I have found my least favorite firewood saw. Even if it is 131cc. That mono is a hog. But everyone knows it running



Get the chain figured out? I would have beat on it but didn't want to ruin it with my el cheapo Harbor Freight grinder. LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

File. Unfortunately I need to get some new starter rope.

Is there no H screw .


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> File. Unfortunately I need to get some new starter rope.
> 
> Is there no H screw .



Ha! Told yah it was undersmall. Your turn in the barrel............................................

Jet screw fall out? Yikes!

H.S. jet is right rear bottom of carb. body. L.S. jet opposite side.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning all, had a small shower earlier, calling for scattered showers all day. I like my moisture in liquid form this time of year, no scooping or plowing.
Louis getting any meat in the freezer yet, or has your season opened yet?
Kenneth you need a 36 inch bar for that Mono.


----------



## gritz

Drizzling here this am. Good day to work in the shop


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> I am in Muskogee.



Thomas, that reminded me that my wife's grandmother lived in Tahlequah so we've made that trim a few times! Every time I think of Oklahoma I think of Ray Wylie Hubbard's Choctaw Bingo... Lol... 

Choctaw Bingo Ray Wylie Hubbard:


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> got it
> 
> Charity Cut 8, December 13
> Workshop+
> Hedgerow
> Awol
> Hinerman
> Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
> Lurch2
> Iowa
> Shane & boys
> blueberrymuzik



Spoke with Ed yesterday. Looks like we will have a tractor showing up for the Charity Cut. I hope the weather holds up. I'll pass on directions as soon as I get them. I'm planning on something yummy for lunch, too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Ha! Told yah it was undersmall. Your turn in the barrel............................................
> 
> Jet screw fall out? Yikes!
> 
> H.S. jet is right rear bottom of carb. body. L.S. jet opposite side.



Yes it is didn't think to look on right side.



Mo. Jim said:


> Morning all, had a small shower earlier, calling for scattered showers all day. I like my moisture in liquid form this time of year, no scooping or plowing.
> Louis getting any meat in the freezer yet, or has your season opened yet?
> Kenneth you need a 36 inch bar for that Mono.




You going to volunteer to carry it.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Thomas, that reminded me that my wife's grandmother lived in Tahlequah so we've made that trim a few times! Every time I think of Oklahoma I think of Ray Wylie Hubbard's Choctaw Bingo... Lol...
> 
> Choctaw Bingo Ray Wylie Hubbard:




I am about 30 miles from Tahlequah---my old stomping grounds. I graduated from Northeastern State University there. Consumed a lot of beverages and stuff there; managed to graduate too, after 9 years of (see the beginning of this sentence). If you haven't been there in a long time you may not recognize a lot of the town. It has grown a ton over the last decade or so.

Cool vid with some bad jams. A lot of those pics brought back some memories.


----------



## Hinerman

Been raining here all day. What to do?


----------



## RVALUE

Drizzling here.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> I am about 30 miles from Tahlequah---my old stomping grounds. I graduated from Northeastern State University there. Consumed a lot of beverages and stuff there; managed to graduate too, after 9 years of (see the beginning of this sentence). If you haven't been there in a long time you may not recognize a lot of the town. It has grown a ton over the last decade or so.
> 
> Cool vid with some bad jams. A lot of those pics brought back some memories.


I fell in love with that old hardware store downtown Tahlequah! I could spend hours in there!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hinerman said:


> Been raining here all day. What to do?


 Take a nap, go saw hunting, send the kids to the neighbors and spend some quality time with Momma.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes it is didn't think to look on right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You going to volunteer to carry it.



Sheesh! Buy 'em books and send 'em to school..............................................................................

Definitely needed more fine tuning but with the chain in the condition it was in it needed to be sharp to put a proper load on him.

That pup is a load the way it is! Maxed out this geezer's capacity.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Sheesh! Buy 'em books and send 'em to school..............................................................................
> 
> Definitely needed more fine tuning but with the chain in the condition it was in it needed to be sharp to put a proper load on him.
> 
> That pup is a load the way it is! Maxed out this geezer's capacity.


 
It is definitely only a GTG saw.


----------



## Homelite410

Made it to the stadium with my oldest daughter and nephew and we got to bride the train!


----------



## cobey

what towns that in Mike?


----------



## Homelite410

The stadium is in Iowa City!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> The stadium is in Iowa City!


 cool!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Loaded the old white truck on the trailer and sent it down the road. Working on my second pot of coffee, need to go out and move some wood up to the house. It's a gloomy old day, getting a little misty sprinkle once in a while but no real rain yet.


----------



## workshop

I've always wanted to take a trip on a train, but never have. Unless you count the supper train down at Eureka Springs. But I don't count that. Interestingly, my Dad was a machine tool salesman and SanteFe was one of his customers. He sold a lot of equipment to work on trains with.


----------



## Hedgerow

I didn't care if it was drizzling or not...
Finally got some wood cut!!!
2 dump truck loads... 
Just finished... Feeling a little better bout things now..


----------



## 67L36Driver

No love from the Remy gear drive today. Rings must be stuck as everything looks good.


----------



## cobey

still in chain repair mode, fixed the chain that came off the 590 (looks like they trenched with it)
had to cut half of each tooth off, but i got it pretty good again, just got to do the rakers


----------



## cobey

the nuetered green stihl chain i fixed for the 024 works pretty good, killed better than an hour
sharpening/ grinding saftey bumpers off. I dont know what a 67dl stihl chain costs but I think I got this
much labor in this thing


----------



## gritz

cobey said:


> the nuetered green stihl chain i fixed for the 024 works pretty good, killed better than an hour
> sharpening/ grinding saftey bumpers off. I dont know what a 67dl stihl chain costs but I think I got this
> much labor in this thing



Probably good therapy though. That's how I justify hand filing/grinding/sharpening/honing. I got a box of rocked chains and have slowly been working through filing them down. If I get in a mindless rhythm, its better relief than any therapist could give me. And they charge WAY more than a new chain costs, lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> the nuetered green stihl chain i fixed for the 024 works pretty good, killed better than an hour
> sharpening/ grinding saftey bumpers off. I dont know what a 67dl stihl chain costs but I think I got this
> much labor in this thing


More...
But that's ok...


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> the nuetered green stihl chain i fixed for the 024 works pretty good, killed better than an hour
> sharpening/ grinding saftey bumpers off. I dont know what a 67dl stihl chain costs but I think I got this
> much labor in this thing


 Cobey have you got your sermon ready for tomorrow and how do you prepare your material every week.


----------



## Hedgerow

No answer...
I think he's preparing...


----------



## Oliver1655

Took the lift down to the lake about a half hour away & dropped 3 standing dead oaks, 2 next to the house & one between the propane tank & shed. Then saw another 4 standing dead close by & dropped them as well. I get all the fire wood & owner is taking care off the rest. Took the lift home & came back with the tractor & loader to load the trunks & hunks. Told the owner I send her a bill later & she told me no need & handed me a blank check. That is trust!

Not a lot of wood, average size was around 24" at chest height but fairly easy. Again the lift sure is handy! A large bucket truck would probably be handier for tree work but not for working in buildings. Besides The price was right.


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Cobey have you got your sermon ready for tomorrow and how do you prepare your material every week.


 about done today.... I teach a book of the bible a little every other week and how to apply it daily. every other week i teach a different lesson something that people have asked or something that the Lord has shown me. wed. night is question and answer, but now i have the assc. pastor teaching a different set of lessons now 
this is all WAY simplified but its kind hard to put in type ............. alot of other stuff happening too.


----------



## cobey

i have a hundred or so sermons at hand all the time.....always got to be prepaired


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Cobey have you got your sermon ready for tomorrow and how do you prepare your material every week.


 thanks for asking Jim  some times its harder than others getting all my work done, my cell phone stays on 24 hours a day for my church, family, and friends


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> thanks for asking Jim  some times its harder than others getting all my work done, my cell phone stays on 24 hours a day for my church, family, and friends


 I appreciate the response Cobey, I was just curious as how you got prepared and keep up with all your other work and obligations.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> I appreciate the response Cobey, I was just curious as how you got prepared and keep up with all your other work and obligations.



He is just hyper active I think.

Yikes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl


----------



## sawnami

Carl

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/4773602272.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just saw that you vulture......


----------



## sawnami

Mighty nice lookin Echo. 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4716653278.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/4773602272.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Go for it Kenneth. I'm full up on projects and no space left.

Pioneer model RA in there. Build a 'Fat Alice'.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just saw that you vulture......


Don't worry about me Kenneth. The big block Avalanche keeps me short range. I DID bring back the last Homie 750 that I bought as a passenger on my bike though. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Mighty nice lookin Echo.
> 
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4716653278.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Messaged that link to Art Stolts (Grassgorilla). He is in Kirkwood.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Go for it Kenneth. I'm full up on projects and no space left.
> 
> Pioneer model RA in there. Build a 'Fat Alice'.


My kind of fat allis!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Don't worry about me Kenneth. The big block Avalanche keeps me short range. I DID bring back the last Homie 750 that I bought as a passenger on my bike though. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I would have liked to sell tickets to that show!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Go for it Kenneth. I'm full up on projects and no space left.
> 
> Pioneer model RA in there. Build a 'Fat Alice'.


Heck i just gave one to Jim That looked better than that one.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Rained all day yesterday. Nice looking little echo in St. Louis. Anybody heard from Mark (Diggers Dad) lately?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, fell asleep in my computer chair around midnight and didn't wake up untill after six. I think it was the meds I was taking for my back pain. Working on the first pot of coffee for the day, need a dozen doughnuts to go with it.


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Rained all day yesterday. Nice looking little echo in St. Louis. Anybody heard from Mark (Diggers Dad) lately?


You only want to hear from him under certain circumstances. LOL


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Heck i just gave one to Jim That looked better than that one.


 Yes you did, I haven't had a chance to check it out yet, but it looks like it will clean up good. Now to get it to run might be a different story, but I'm optimistic about it.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Louis getting any meat in the freezer yet, or has your season opened yet?


Morning Jim
bow season opened first of October. Rifle season opened yesterday.
Just not cold enough yet for the deer to move much. Freezer is empty but that will change 
pretty soon


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> My kind of fat allis!


Probably my favorite Allis of all time...


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Rained all day yesterday. Nice looking little echo in St. Louis. Anybody heard from Mark (Diggers Dad) lately?


I spoke with Marc about a month ago. Lots going on in his life, both personal and work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Morning folks, fell asleep in my computer chair around midnight and didn't wake up untill after six. I think it was the meds I was taking for my back pain. Working on the first pot of coffee for the day, need a dozen doughnuts to go with it.



Pecan roll or bear claw from Panera Bread is better. But, expensive.

I miss the bake shops that were in south St Louis when I was a kid

Always a cup of coffee and some pastry back then for breakfast


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Pecan roll or bear claw from Panera Bread is better. But, expensive.
> 
> I miss the bake shops that were in south St Louis when I was a kid
> 
> Always a cup of coffee and some pastry back then for breakfast


I just can't do pastry for breakfast... Too light...
Need sumpin more dense...
Like meat...
Or meat...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I just can't do pastry for breakfast... Too light...
> Need sumpin more dense...
> Like meat...
> Or meat...


Hog jowl[emoji106] [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I just can't do pastry for breakfast... Too light...
> Need sumpin more dense...
> Like meat...
> Or meat...



That could explain why I weighed 116# when drafted.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well we been there.


----------



## cobey

dad called, he has been pulling trees over with the tractor again, have to go get some for a charity
wood run on wednesday for a low income family at church
mom has something called bellspalsey, i guess it makes her look like she had a stroke,
they may take the guy from church off life support tomorrow........... its a crazy day


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> dad called, he has been pulling trees over with the tractor again, have to go get some for a charity
> wood run on wednesday for a low income family at church
> mom has something called bellspalsey, i guess it makes her look like she had a stroke,
> they may take the guy from church off life support tomorrow........... its a crazy day



I might be able to make wed if you all need the help. i will have to check with my time scheduler.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I might be able to make wed if you all need the help. i will have to check with my time scheduler.


thanks, but i have to load the trailer tonight (what im bringing) and picking up wood we cut up at work to have a good trailer load to take around 2 or 3 wednesday afternoon
monday and tuesday got full work days thanks for the offer Kenneth


----------



## 67L36Driver

Daughter's family just left. Swapped our frigerator for the one out of the house in Gower. Four hour project given the interfearence from Blondie and the grandkids.

Push the old one to the end of the driveway. Maybe one of them fellows picking up scrap metal will haul it off. I wish..........


----------



## cobey

just got back from dads with a bunch of mixed wood, dirty stuff. gonna use a beater chain, one log has a big chunck of aluminium
hanging out of it... what a mess. well wood is wood it all burns


----------



## workshop

Yeah, can't be too picky sometimes. It'll keep somebody warm when it counts.


----------



## cobey

been running the little 024 its doing ok, i would say its as good of saw as the little echo's
I really dig running little saws. if I put some time on a 026 I but I wouldnt want to put it down


----------



## lumberjackchef

Or one like the one i just built tonight might be hard for ya to put down.




should have hollered at me Cobey I could have driven down the road and helped ya!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Or one like the one i just built tonight might be hard for ya to put down.
> 
> 
> 
> should have hollered at me Cobey I could have driven down the road and helped ya!


 

ya been wondering how you were doing, need to call you, hang out.... and run that 066


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hurt my back last weekend so I been building a log lifting arch for my trailers. Got a small one fabbed up for medium carving and mill logs yesterday.


----------



## Mo. Jim

lumberjackchef said:


> Hurt my back last weekend so I been building a log lifting arch for my trailers. Got a small one fabbed up for medium carving and mill logs yesterday.


 Chad did you ever get the wiring figured out on your winch?


----------



## cobey

that should help... lifting logs sucks alot..... so does back pain, hope you get well soon Chad!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Mo. Jim said:


> Chad did you ever get the wiring figured out on your winch?


Yep I got that figured out on the warn finally!


----------



## old cookie

Coby the way you took to runnen those big Homelites of Sawnamies at Matts I figured you would be limbing with a 750.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby the way you took to runnen those big Homelites of Sawnamies at Matts I figured you would be limbing with a 750.


    that was kinda funny wasnt it   no I use the lightest saw possible so I get more done  
I know my limitations


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> mom has something called bellspalsey, i guess it makes her look like she had a stroke,



Wow what a coincidence. I have a friend who has Bellspalsey right now. I had it in Jr. High. My friend is the first person I know that has had it since me; and now you post of somebody who has it. I am told it is caused by a virus or infection. It can last a few days to a few years. Mine lasted about 6-8 months. You have to look real close to see that I have a very slight residual from it. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Wow what a coincidence. I have a friend who has Bellspalsey right now. I had it in Jr. High. My friend is the first person I know that has had it since me; and now you post of somebody who has it. I am told it is caused by a virus or infection. It can last a few days to a few years. Mine lasted about 6-8 months. You have to look real close to see that I have a very slight residual from it. Hope she gets better soon.


 thanks, mom is diabetic, has lymes (off and on) this is a new frusrating developement with her health. the dr. messed up an epideral
on her back so now shes not getting around good. shes not a vain person but hates her face being messed up. she needs prayer bad!
I havnt delt with this problem before. im glad you can understand this mess, thanks for the info


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chad ran in to Denis Bixby yesterday vistited with him for about 30 minutes at the lumber yard/hardware store. Hope your back gets better.

Morning all on cup # 3


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Chad ran in to Denis Bixby yesterday vistited with him for about 30 minutes at the lumber yard/hardware store. Hope your back gets better.
> 
> Morning all on cup # 3




Are you an athletic inspector?


----------



## Hedgerow

Wow.. Site is dead today...
Must be Monday...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hi Kenneth...
Cold up your way?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not so cold just windy and Hi humidity. Makes it feel colder than it is. Getting a couple chains sharpened got a couple big oaks to cut up tomorrow. 3 + cords each estimating. the 2094 is going to get a good work out.


----------



## sam-tip

Sunday I was stacking wood in a tee shirt thinking WOW. Then two minutes later the wind picked and I was running to get my sweat shirt and coat on. Today we had 40 mph wind gusts and 25 degree. Ouch.


----------



## RVALUE

Sunday I was packing wood, thinking I almost wanted to go put a fuel line on a project saw. Went back to packing.


----------



## awol

Warm here, but real windy. I tried to get the P85 a little workout today, but ran out of hard old Oak to noodle in!


----------



## RVALUE

Today packing the truck for a trip.  Necessary.

Not as fun as packing wood.


----------



## RVALUE

At my age, not sure how many pack trips I have left in me, got to make the best of it!


----------



## cobey

got home and put a new rope in the 2159, the old rope olny had a couple strands left... it would have broke at a GTG 
got to cut up some wood...in the back yard now


----------



## workshop

Taking tomorrow off work to go have lunch with my youngest granddaughter.  Then half day at work Wednesday. 4 day weekend will be spent cutting and delivering firewood. Always a good time.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Warm here, but real windy. I tried to get the P85 a little workout today, but ran out of hard old Oak to noodle in!
> 
> View attachment 381822


Looked good in the vid!


----------



## awol

Here is the link:


----------



## lumberjackchef

awol said:


> Here is the link:



I dig that log clamp you got there.!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening Gents, I spent the afternoon at the VA med center trying to get a answer about my back. Had a xray that didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. It didn't show anything that would cause the shooting pains that sometimes put me to my knees. Might have a MRI next week, going wait a couple of days and see if these new meds help any. Might find me a chiropractor and give that a go and see what he has to say. Enough whining, how was your day?


----------



## wigglesworth

Who bee makin all dat noise up in here??

I can barely hear the rest of the forum....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Here is a good video shows a good barber chair


----------



## lumberjackchef

wigglesworth said:


> Who bee makin all dat noise up in here??
> 
> I can barely hear the rest of the forum....


Wait you heard that? I thought maybe I put to big a hole in that 066 muffler....


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here is a good video shows a good barber chair



if that happened to me... poo would roll out my pant leg!!!!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Wait you heard that? I thought maybe I put to big a hole in that 066 muffler....


 you need to bring it and a 16" bar for it over and we can try a chain or two on it


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> you need to bring it and a 16" bar for it over and we can try a chain or two on it


Oh yes!


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Here is a good video shows a good barber chair



Yep, I would have messed myself, for sure.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Re: barber chair
I almost scrambled myself when that thing blew out. Time for a break; after changing my undies


----------



## lumberjackchef

I was digging around in some of rick's old vintage stuff and came across a couple things that I'm not familiar with what their application would be exactly. Anybody recognize this one?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Also these monster carbs were in there as well.






there are actually three of the walbro wb's and a pair of HR Tilly's


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> I was digging around in some of rick's old vintage stuff and came across a couple things that I'm not familiar with what their application would be exactly. Anybody recognize this one?


 





360 homelite??


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> 360 homelite??


They are definitely homie looking but much much bigger than a 360. These things are big boys!!!!


----------



## awol

The HR Tillys would make an old Mac really run good! Could that cylinder/piston be to a 650/750 Homelite?


----------



## cobey

oh wouldnt that be cool!!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I wonder it the Tilly HR would work on a Mono with PP WD81, 131cc?

Kenneth has the basis for a 'kart engine' saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone. Jim if you need any help Tell Carl..............................................................................







He knows how to get a hold of several of US.


----------



## sawnami

What's the bore diameter of that cylinder? It's not a Homie 650/750. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim needs help? What's up?


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> What's the bore diameter of that cylinder? It's not a Homie 650/750.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Yeah I compared it to a 750 we had there and it was definitely not that. I didn't get a chance to measure but I will the next time I go out to see him. Its got to be like almost 60mm though.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Late good morning, slept in this morning and feeling some what better, waiting for the caffeine and muscle relaxent pill to kick in. The ole white truck might live again, going to town afterwhile for a set of timing gears and gaskets. Later Jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Blondie and I went to 'geezer day care' today. Evan a blind squirrel finds the random nut.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Blondie and I went to 'geezer day care' today. Evan a blind squirrel finds the random nut.View attachment 382009


You didn't. Better go buy A lotto ticket. Good on you.


----------



## cobey

sawed at work today... the boss said to cut up dead stuff we found, he was kinda shaken when he saw a 60' elm
on the ground (and a couple other biggons) .. hey he said dead, they were dead
went to notch one small elm (20' x 12") and it exploded into a pile of ant dirt and rot and fell over.. the whole thing was a giant ant hill.... bark was ON !
dropped 15 or so, no one dead or injured .......
and the AWOL 590 ran hard all day.... and was heard clearly in my bosses office 300 yards away... he could tell it from the other saws


----------



## wigglesworth

lumberjackchef said:


> Also these monster carbs were in there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are actually three of the walbro wb's and a pair of HR Tilly's



I'll take em all. Need my addy?


----------



## wigglesworth

lumberjackchef said:


> I was digging around in some of rick's old vintage stuff and came across a couple things that I'm not familiar with what their application would be exactly. Anybody recognize this one?



Not sure on that thing. Got piston pics?


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> got it
> 
> Charity Cut 8, December 13
> Workshop+
> Hedgerow
> Awol
> Hinerman
> Oliver1655 with bucking trailer and splitter
> Lurch2
> Iowa
> Shane & boys
> blueberrymuzik[/
> 
> Got to go see the cut site this afternoon. Lots of wood piled and more in the woods. I'll start sending directions shortly. Easy to get to from the Lowes at the north end of Spfd.


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> dad called, he has been pulling trees over with the tractor again, have to go get some for a charity
> wood run on wednesday for a low income family at church
> mom has something called bellspalsey, i guess it makes her look like she had a stroke,
> they may take the guy from church off life support tomorrow........... its a crazy day


 
Tim (the guy who had the stroke a week ago) passed away tonight at 7:45 just got done in joplin at the hospital
he was off life support for less than 5 minets....he went peacefully


----------



## cobey

btw... figured out this morning, im gonna need warm boots for WI my shoes wont cut it
i froze my toes this morning


----------



## old cookie

Sorry about your friend Coby.My wife had a stroke about 3 years ago,she fought back with Gods help it changed our lives,she is doing good now.We have been burning dead elm all this fall only elm,the bottom of the stove has what looks like whitish lava hard as a rock.I have never seen this before.I have burned a lot of elm but mixed it with other wood. Any of you seen this before? Very little ash just this rock stuff.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Sorry about your friend Coby.My wife had a stroke about 3 years ago,she fought back with Gods help it changed our lives,she is doing good now.We have been burning dead elm all this fall only elm,the bottom of the stove has what looks like whitish lava hard as a rock.I have never seen this before.I have burned a lot of elm but mixed it with other wood. Any of you seen this before? Very little ash just this rock stuff.


 I give thanks shes better, and prayers for your wife to stay healthy 
never noticed the hard stuff, but I havnt burnt much yet this year


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning Kenneth and to the rest of you good folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Still tired from yesterday. 

I've been pestering Bishops about Remy SL-5 parts carcass and waiting for the GL-7 to hit the front porch.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got a good word on the white Ford Jim?


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Got a good word on the white Ford Jim?


 They didn't have all the parts I needed yesterday, will pick up the rest late this morning. It will be the weekend now before I get the good or bad news.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> They didn't have all the parts I needed yesterday, will pick up the rest late this morning. It will be the weekend now before I get the good or bad news.


Let's just say it'll be GOOD NEWS


----------



## farmer steve

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Still tired from yesterday.
> 
> I've been pestering Bishops about Remy SL-5 parts carcass and waiting for the GL-7 to hit the front porch.


got your pm and sent ya 1 back Carl.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon friends!


----------



## cobey

hey Mike


----------



## cobey

delivered just less than a cord of wood to a needy family today


----------



## wigglesworth

cobey said:


> delivered just less than a cord of wood to a needy family today



Cobey, I honestly hope that one day I'm as good hearted as u are. Ur a good man....







Until then imma be a grump. Haha


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> Cobey, I honestly hope that one day I'm as good hearted as u are. Ur a good man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then imma be a grump. Haha


 
I have been grouchy all day, nothing else worked out , got a 300,000 dolar machine at work down and it costs alot to not have it run, I had help from Justin (pegleg on here) and a few other good guys to load/unload wood
another younger boy (kyle) gave them 6 pounds of deer meat. they said it would be thanksgiving dinner


----------



## cobey

the good Lord gives me many good people around me to help get things done


----------



## wigglesworth

cobey said:


> I have been grouchy all day, nothing else worked out , got a 300,000 dolar machine at work down and it costs alot to not have it run, I had help from Justin (pegleg on here) and a few other good guys to load/unload wood
> another younger boy (kyle) gave them 6 pounds of deer meat. they said it would be thanksgiving dinner



Sounds like a day at my job! 

What line of work u in?


----------



## iowa

Ya. Was about to ask where you work at Cobey. ?


----------



## Homelite410

You big echo lovers!! Have you ever seen or hears of the cs-1201? Motosierra CS-1201 ECHO:


----------



## Homelite410

http://www.echo-latinamerica.com/Products/Chain-Saws/CS-1201


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> the good Lord gives me many good people around me to help get things done



Yep, I have never done anything good in my life where I didn't have to turn right around and thank somebody else...


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> Sounds like a day at my job!
> 
> What line of work u in?


I work for pitsco, they build anything for schools, c02 cars, rockets, labs, books, desks, furniture.. anything a school uses
i run a CNC router 40 to 50 hours a week, i also work for a hotrod shop in mccune KS, along with full time pastor
 its a cool break to come here a visit with my friends, im not very good with saws but like to play with them


----------



## cobey

iowa said:


> Ya. Was about to ask where you work at Cobey. ?


 answered up there, had to leave earlyer
and left AS up on the puter


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I work for pitsco, they build anything for schools, c02 cars, rockets, labs, books, desks, furniture.. anything a school uses
> i run a CNC router 40 to 50 hours a week, i also work for a hotrod shop in mccune KS, along with full time pastor
> its a cool break to come here a visit with my friends, im not very good with saws but like to play with them



Just briefly checked out your website....Coooooool stuff. Sam (and little brother) would go nuts in your warehouse.


----------



## cobey

my wife works in the warehouse, and I work in manifacturing...............
c02 cars are my favorite, my 6th grade shop teacher was one of three guys that started
the company. we made the first solor hotdog cookers in my shop class
and they still make them today, we use the same plastic i use to make wedges
they are called the "der weiner roaster"


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You big echo lovers!! Have you ever seen or hears of the cs-1201? Motosierra CS-1201 ECHO:



do they sell that in the states???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone has a wonderful thanksgiving. Now to get a couple saws loaded. My nephew has a couple big hedge trees he needs help getting to fall the right direction. I hope they are not 4 or 5 sprouts that have grown together to make one large base. if they are it will be a . take a couple xtra saws.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth.

Have not heard from Bishops on the Remy SL-5 stuff so hit BIN on evilbay crankcase cover and a NOS air filter for the GL-7 that is in route from FarmerSteve. 

USPS has seen fit to send it to Casper, Wy. for some inexplicable reason. Yikes!

When the dust settles, we will have a complete set of the Logmaster series.


----------



## Oliver1655

Have a GREAT THANKSGIVING!


----------



## lumberjackchef

wigglesworth said:


> Not sure on that thing. Got piston pics?


I will get some the next time I stop by.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving


----------



## 67L36Driver

Actually looking forward to Friday, Saturday, Sunday, etc.. Cold turkey and mayo sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's, hope you all have a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving Day!

Wife and I are heading to the gym.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving with family and friends.


----------



## sawnami

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Right now here it's the calm before the storm. My Mom, all the kids and grandkids will be converging on the house this afternoon. 
Having some major road construction in front of the house. Made friends with the road crew and they're bringing me some trees that they're taking out.







There's at least a couple of potential pine cants in there. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all old farts!


----------



## workshop

Good morning and happy Thanksgiving day to all my friends here. Since coming to AS, my life has taken a new direction that is both fulfilling and fun. Thank you all for coming into my life.


----------



## warjohn

cobey said:


> I work for pitsco, they build anything for schools, c02 cars, rockets, labs, books, desks, furniture.. anything a school uses
> i run a CNC router 40 to 50 hours a week, i also work for a hotrod shop in mccune KS, along with full time pastor
> its a cool break to come here a visit with my friends, im not very good with saws but like to play with them


 I used to work at Laminate Works KC. Sent a lot of truckloads of material your way.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> You big echo lovers!! Have you ever seen or hears of the cs-1201? Motosierra CS-1201 ECHO:



Es muy potente


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all! Right now here it's the calm before the storm. My Mom, all the kids and grandkids will be converging on the house this afternoon.
> Having some major road construction in front of the house. Made friends with the road crew and they're bringing me some trees that they're taking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's at least a couple of potential pine cants in there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Pine wilt victims?


----------



## cobey

warjohn said:


> I used to work at Laminate Works KC. Sent a lot of truckloads of material your way.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


 yep still get stuff that says that lamenant works


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> Es muy potente


 ?


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Pine wilt victims?


Major change in our road----raising and widening. Our frontage will be totally changed. The pines were alive but soon to bite the dust. The hedge was a monster. That log is just a small part of the entire tree. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## iowa

Happy Thanksgiving guys and gals! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Buuuurrrrrpppppp...........................


----------



## workshop

Must. Resist. Nap.


----------



## thinkrtinker

67L36Driver said:


> Buuuurrrrrpppppp...........................



I'll second that!!!!!!!


----------



## jetmd

muy pontent would translate to something to the effect of 'mighty police' ?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> ?


It's very powerful
Part of the ad


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, I had a nice turkey dinner and all the trimmings at my neighbors. Watched a little football, had a big slice of pumpkin pie and came home. Need to brew a fresh pot of coffee, that ice teais low octane, later Jim.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Must. Resist. Nap.



I didn't. Snoozed for almost two hours.



Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon folks, I had a nice turkey dinner and all the trimmings at my neighbors. Watched a little football, had a big slice of pumpkin pie and came home. Need to brew a fresh pot of coffee, that ice teais low octane, later Jim.



You got a damn fine neighbor Jim.


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> It's very powerful
> Part of the ad


sister in law works at HD.... she's doing some looking


----------



## wigglesworth

cobey said:


> sister in law works at HD.... she's doing some looking



Find me a returned 600P!!!


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> Find me a returned 600P!!!


I will keep my eyes open, they sell the 590 but it can be made cool. if I find one for cheap ill pick it up for you.


----------



## Hinerman

Hope everybody had a good Thanksgiving. I sure did. I am as full as a tick,,,,one of those big fat gray ones!!!! Think I'll have another slice of pumpkin pie


----------



## wigglesworth

Hinerman said:


> Hope everybody had a good Thanksgiving. I sure did. I am as full as a tick,,,,one of those big fat gray ones!!!! Think I'll have another slice of pumpkin pie



I just forced more sugar cured ham in muh gut. I'm with ya the tick feeling...


----------



## wigglesworth

cobey said:


> I will keep my eyes open, they sell the 590 but it can be made cool. if I find one for cheap ill pick it up for you.



Cool beans. Just wish an unlimited coil wasn't $87!!


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Hope everybody had a good Thanksgiving. I sure did. I am as full as a tick,,,,one of those big fat gray ones!!!! Think I'll have another slice of pumpkin pie


 
yep im full to


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> Cool beans. Just wish an unlimited coil wasn't $87!!


 ya it would make it easyer to tune


----------



## wigglesworth

cobey said:


> ya it would make it easyer to tune



I'm thinking they would really turn up with one. Not to mention that extra 1k rpm it's turning when it hits the wood...


----------



## cobey

wigglesworth said:


> I'm thinking they would really turn up with one. Not to mention that extra 1k rpm it's turning when it hits the wood...


 i might have to get one and see what it does
does all other echo saws have limited coils?


----------



## Hinerman

My boys scored again today. This morning we raked and mulched my neighbors leaves for her. I trimmed around her fences, trees, flowerbeds, and house too. Blew everything off when we were finished. She said to the boys what do I owe you. I said $40-50 is more than enough. She said that is not enough and went back into the house. She came out with a check for $100. Not bad for 2.5 hours of work. Sam and Isaac were pumped again. I would have made them do it for free but she told me up front she wanted to pay.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> My boys scored again today. This morning we raked and mulched my neighbors leaves for her. I trimmed around her fences, trees, flowerbeds, and house too. Blew everything off when we were finished. She said to the boys what do I owe you. I said $40-50 is more than enough. She said that is not enough and went back into the house. She came out with a check for $100. Not bad for 2.5 hours of work. Sam and Isaac were pumped again. I would have made them do it for free but she told me up front she wanted to pay.


 its good for them to see the rewards of a job well done


----------



## 67L36Driver

It's handy with the daughter a block and a half away. Just raided their fridge for a turkey sandwich and a slice of cheese cake.


----------



## Homelite410

wigglesworth said:


> Find me a returned 600P!!!


Weber has a good recipe for those! Especially with a bigger carb.


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Weber has a good recipe for those! Especially with a bigger carb.


 My latest "recipe" for the ubiquitous 600 involves a 45mm Chinese slab sided large windowed piston, and a little bit of added material to the ex port floor to keep it from free-porting. I haven't finished the saw yet to see how it performs, been to busy experimenting with the Jonny and Partner flavored machines in my spare time.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning .all you guys


----------



## Homelite410

Awol Speed Saws, fastest mag in Mo!


----------



## awol

I love it Mike!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning one and all, I just about waited to long to go out and stoke the ole wood hog, had enough coals to fire it back up. I plan on splitting some hedge today, waiting for it to warm up some more, supposed to hit mid 50's later. Have a safe one, later Jim.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

The sun came out today. Yeah!!!!!!!!!

SIL leaves for St. Louis county this morning along with several other St. Joseph finest.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> The sun came out today. Yeah!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SIL leaves for St. Louis county this morning along with several other St. Joseph finest.


Praying for his safety. Keep his head on a swivel and emotions in check


----------



## 67L36Driver

Remington GL-7 hit the front porch this am. Overall a saw in very good condition. No spark naturally. Fuel & oil tanks clean! 24" roller nose in lightly used cond.. Remington branded chain even.

We be happy, happy, happy.


----------



## farmer steve

67L36Driver said:


> Remington GL-7 hit the front porch this am. Overall a saw in very good condition. No spark naturally. Fuel & oil tanks clean! 24" roller nose in lightly used cond.. Remington branded chain even.
> 
> We be happy, happy, happy.View attachment 382539


i like the other side with the label on better. tell this dummy what size chain it is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

farmer steve said:


> i like the other side with the label on better. tell this dummy what size chain it is.



7/16" naturally. 

We save all the 7/16" odd loops and lengths we find. Snagged an original Remy repair kit with cutters, tie straps, drivers and rivits off evilbay. .058 guage.







Got the sparker working. Carb. next.


----------



## cobey

dead here today... everone must be shopping


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Or watching AR-MO football. The rivalry that developed after playing 4 games in the last 100+ years. wps


----------



## Homelite410

We be cutting today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> We be cutting today.



You got white stuff. You keep it up there.


----------



## Homelite410

Up to 35 and greasy today. Skidder spun out couple times.


----------



## workshop

Did the obligatory shopping this morning, but no 5 am stuff. Slept in, went and bought coffee, then went over to the local farm store and got me a pair of insulated bib overalls. $49. Then to an older friends place and cut, split him a bunch of firewood. Tired. 
Get up and do it again at another place tomorrow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: happen to have a Tilly HL complete kit handy? All I have is the DG5HL.

Metering lever was set (worn?) very high in the GL-7.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here's to you chittyavatar !



fixed several of these in the past few days so Mia, my SIL, and I went down south of my house and cut some dead elm. I love my job of fixing saws simply because I always have to test them after rebuilds so I can be sure about warranties!!! My SIL pulled out his little Dolmar and I said put that away we have to run these first.....






miamaniac is a loading fool!


----------



## workshop

Ya know, I do love my wife. But some times the poor girl just can't quite get it right. Just took her 10 minutes to change the bulb in the floor lamp at the end of the couch. I mean, we're not trying to fly the space shuttle here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Ya know, I do love my wife. But some times the poor girl just can't quite get it right. Just took her 10 minutes to change the bulb in the floor lamp at the end of the couch. I mean, we're not trying to fly the space shuttle here.



Heavy maintaiece/repairs like that are my job. Blondie would have to hire out the job.


----------



## Hedgerow

Great...
Chad cut the last tree in Kansas, and mike cut the last tree in Iowa...
Now what???


----------



## Hedgerow

Just slick... 
Matches the 111 hangin on the wall!!
You guys rock...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Just slick...
> Matches the 111 hangin on the wall!!
> You guys rock...
> View attachment 382689


 

who got u the dolmar sighn?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just got done refurb the recoil on the Logmaster. The spring is killer strong. Yikes!
Biggest mofo I've ever encountered.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All getting ready to head to a auction. there are several saws . macs, echos stihls ,homelites ,remys, deeres, have to get ther early to check them out spark comp.


----------



## sunfish

Three orange punkins exploded on my bench...


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning All getting ready to head to a auction. there are several saws . macs, echos stihls ,homelites ,remys, deeres, have to get ther early to check them out spark comp.


Can't wait to see what you bring home Kenneth. 
Tammi and I are going to one tomorrow. Only saw they have is a Pro Mac 610 that looks new. It would have be mighty cheap for me to have an interest in it. Lots of other treasures though. The estate has been closed up for 9 years. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Auction results????

Dead around here. So darn bored I bid on an evilbay Remington Rodeo 55cc/20".

And, I need a pull rope boy. The Logmaster has me whupped.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> who got u the dolmar sighn?


Sawnami gave it to me at the gtg..


----------



## Homelite410

Ported 600p for sale up my way..... Mitch ported....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Auction results????
> 
> Dead around here. So darn bored I bid on an evilbay Remington Rodeo 55cc/20".
> 
> And, I need a pull rope boy. The Logmaster has me whupped.


 
John Deere 51SV,echo vs 400 ,poulan 4000,and a poulan 2000 with a dozen barely used chains mostly 3/8 all less than a c note and they all run pictures to follow.


----------



## Mo. Jim

The ole white truck is on the road again, for how long who knows. I drove it 35 miles home and all seemed well.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Mo. Jim said:


> The ole white truck is on the road again, for how long who knows. I drove it 35 miles home and all seemed well.


Glad to hear that. Hopefully the fix didn't sting too bad


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> The ole white truck is on the road again, for how long who knows. I drove it 35 miles home and all seemed well.



Good deal!

So, that's were you were when I did my wellness check.

Did you see the Farmsaw go for 25 bux on the 'bay?


----------



## cobey

last night I sharpened 5 chains (improved two semi chisel's to cut better)
I still want to cut the safety bumps off another and clean the gullets out
before thursday (i dont want to use a file if I dont have to) on the trip north


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. I hope everybody is doing well. Me and the boys stacked a cord of oak yesterday. Last night, we went to dinner with visiting family. Have a good one....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Yikes! Temp dropped thirty degrees. Back in the freezer


----------



## sawnami

72 degrees here. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Mo. Jim

I would say good morning, but it looks like the afternoon is already here. I slept in this morning and feel like I have lost about 6 hours some where.  I need another cup of coffee before I go out and get the the stove fired up again. I worked up a sweat yesterday splitting and stacking some hedge, 60's, 30's today. Later Jim


----------



## workshop

Supposed to be down into the 30's later today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Now 27 Jim. You better get that fire going................................................................................I'm back in my flannel lined jeans.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Temps are definately going in freezer


----------



## warjohn

Mo. Jim said:


> I would say good morning, but it looks like the afternoon is already here. I slept in this morning and feel like I have lost about 6 hours some where.  I need another cup of coffee before I go out and get the the stove fired up again. I worked up a sweat yesterday splitting and stacking some hedge, 60's, 30's today. Later Jim


 I planned on sleeping in today but the dog woke me up at 6. Worked out OK though. I cut a trailer load of hedge, deliverd half to my MIL and was home by noon to watch the KU game.


----------



## workshop

Delivered the last load to the older gentleman south of me today. He's set for the winter now.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Yikes! Temp dropped thirty degrees. Back in the freezer


 yep 35 degrees drop here!


----------



## Oliver1655

Warjohn, your dog definitely did you a favor as the temperature dropped so rapidly this am.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Moved the mill to a new spot so I can roll logs right on the bed. Works out much better with the new extension.




milled my first beam for the new shop and got a about 50 bdft of 1 " lumber to boot.


----------



## cobey

like........ can we make a hedge race cant


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> like........ can we make a hedge race cant


We can make any kinda cant ya want Cobey! Just being me a log brother!


----------



## lumberjackchef

K we need to try something like this at a gtg!!
out of hedge of course!


----------



## jetmd

Ok Chef I have a question, how do you dry (cure) a piece like you have pictured? Can you use it right away or must it be stored in a kiln or just air dried in a barn?
You know there are no stupid questions, just stupid people who ask questions. Like me.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all!!! Been in Virginia for a bit, then back home and will be back in VA a week from today... Gotta love traveling for work. On a positive note, considering the current temps and my lack of hedge (relative to what I'd like to have) the farm family who's 1200+ acres of land I've been thinning trees on told me about a pile of buldozed hedge about 3 miles North of me. We found it and there's probably 3-4 cords left after the approx 0.8 cord we removed a few days ago. I was able to split it and burn it cleanly in my P.E. Stove which is famously intolerant of wet wood!!! I'm considering it a gift from God.

I hope y'all stay warm and that all of you had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> K we need to try something like this at a gtg!!
> out of hedge of course!



Consider me in on that race...
But I don't think we'll get the posts to split out with wedges...
Got any straight stuff.???


----------



## cobey

it would take a couple of strong saws!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Consider me in on that race...
> But I don't think we'll get the posts to split out with wedges...
> Got any straight stuff.???



Oh I'm definately in too! I think i can come up with some straight grained logs. Ash, Oak, Hackberry,,?? Which do ya think would split the easiest?


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Oh I'm definately in too! I think i can come up with some straight grained logs. Ash, Oak, Hackberry,,?? Which do ya think would split the easiest?


Ash!


----------



## Freehand

That was mighty damn impressive. I'm in.




lumberjackchef said:


> K we need to try something like this at a gtg!!
> out of hedge of course!


----------



## awol

Freehand said:


> That was mighty damn impressive. I'm in.


 Yup, me to! The new dollar race style.


----------



## cobey

ya I would watch... I might neuter muh self trying this


----------



## lumberjackchef

jetmd said:


> Ok Chef I have a question, how do you dry (cure) a piece like you have pictured? Can you use it right away or must it be stored in a kiln or just air dried in a barn?
> You know there are no stupid questions, just stupid people who ask questions. Like me.



all of the above! Timbers can be kiln dried before use but the disadvantages of that are many. Most timber frames are built and assembled green and then allowed to air dry a while before the actual sheathing and finishing for several months. As for my boards and dimensional lumber we kiln dry most of it before use. The only exception being live edge slabs. I will air dry some of those. But that slow going at 1 year/" of thickness on average!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here is a small timber framed playhouse we did last year that was built with green pine timbers and green cedar siding and live edge trim.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Ash!



I will make sure and stash a few this year for this specific purpose. I really hope we can get a good turnout for the September Pioneer Harvest fiesta GTG in 15 cause they are gonna give us the arena with bleachers and all. They like having us cause we are something different for the spectators and asked if I wanted them to put us on the showbill this year. This post rip contest might be something that would draw a crowd of watchers ya think? I also know that I can get sponsors to get me some prizes to give away for the races and such.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> I will make sure and stash a few this year for this specific purpose. I really hope we can get a good turnout for the September Pioneer Harvest fiesta GTG in 15 cause they are gonna give us the arena with bleachers and all. They like having us cause we are something different for the spectators and asked if I wanted them to put us on the showbill this year. This post rip contest might be something that would draw a crowd of watchers ya think? I also know that I can get sponsors to get me some prizes to give away for the races and such.


 aussy saw races would be cool to watch, but really if we were on the showbill people would know what was up, lots of people asked when we were racing but
no could tell them what was up, time or even the place


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

18 degrees. Crawling back in the warm bed.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> 18 degrees. Crawling back in the warm bed.


 Morning Carl, 14 out here on the river bottoms with N/NW wind.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Stop by when you get up to midtown. Lots to show you and stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning all


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hey you'ns. Starting a new job today. Been out of work since July. Gonna miss every day being Saturday but won't miss no money to play with. Light mist hereabouts.


----------



## Oliver1655

Few short days until the GTG at Scott's


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I will make sure and stash a few this year for this specific purpose. I really hope we can get a good turnout for the September Pioneer Harvest fiesta GTG in 15 cause they are gonna give us the arena with bleachers and all. They like having us cause we are something different for the spectators and asked if I wanted them to put us on the showbill this year. This post rip contest might be something that would draw a crowd of watchers ya think? I also know that I can get sponsors to get me some prizes to give away for the races and such.


Whatever you do, don't forget local participation in the stock races. It's usually a rather large draw, and very popular among locals..
It's very grass roots, and just fun.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Few short days until the GTG at Scott's


Lisa wanted to know what we planned on eating on the way up.. We stopping somewhere? Or just munching all the way up?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Lisa wanted to know what we planned on eating on the way up.. We stopping somewhere? Or just munching all the way up?


 
I can do either one or both.....not much help I know.


----------



## Hedgerow

There's gonna be a feed at Scott's Friday night, but maybe we'll just stop for breakfast and fuel in Iowa somewhere.
We'll get a bunch of "stuff" then decide on the road I guess..


----------



## Oliver1655

Definitely don't want to take the time for a dine in meal but fast food works for me.


----------



## RVALUE

lumberjackchef said:


> Oh I'm definately in too! I think i can come up with some straight grained logs. Ash, Oak, Hackberry,,?? Which do ya think would split the easiest?


Telephone poles, they're everywhere. Trick is only cut every other one. Then the wires help keep them off of you. Cut the tops, and get on with it!


----------



## RVALUE

How many people? Traveling?


----------



## cobey

I will need a pee break.... or a pop bottle 
or a hole in the floor....
oh wait, that floor hole thing didnt work very well................

one of the first 2 choises then


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> How many people? Traveling?


Looks like it's:
Dan
Myself
Levi
Alan
Cobey
Thomas
And Thomas is picking up John and trailer along the way just south of KC..


----------



## sunfish

I'm not goin the be able to make it to Scott's. Was hoping to make it happen, but I didn't work much last month and even less in October. Now I'm playing catch-up... Y'all be careful!


----------



## Stihl Livin

cobey said:


> I will need a pee break.... or a pop bottle
> or a hole in the floor....
> oh wait, that floor hole thing didnt work very well................
> 
> one of the first 2 choises then



You could always wear depends for the trip then you won't need to stop.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'm not goin the be able to make it to Scott's. Was hoping to make it happen, but I didn't work much last month and even less in October. Now I'm playing catch-up... Y'all be careful!


Understandable...
But still sux...


----------



## RVALUE

It's a shame everyone wants to ride with Thomas.......... LOL


----------



## Stihl Livin

RVALUE said:


> It's a shame everyone wants to ride with Thomas.......... LOL



I'm not going to ride with him but plan on running a splitter with him.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Understandable...
> But still sux...


I know! Was kind of looking forward to cutting wood in Wisconsin in December...


----------



## Stihl Livin

sunfish said:


> I know! Was kind of looking forward to cutting wood in Wisconsin in December...



You wouldn't of wanted to today. Barely got above zero but with that wind it felt like below zero all day. Brrrrrr


----------



## sunfish

Stihl Livin said:


> You wouldn't of wanted to today. Barely got above zero but with that wind it felt like below zero all day. Brrrrrr


I'm from North Florida originally... So that would not have worked for me.


----------



## Stihl Livin

sunfish said:


> I'm from North Florida originally... So that would not have worked for me.



You get used to it


----------



## sunfish

Stihl Livin said:


> You get used to it


Yeah, been here in Mo for 24 years now...


----------



## RVALUE

Oliver1655 said:


> Definitely don't want to take the time for a dine in meal but fast food works for me.



You're in luck, Alan has rabbits. They taste a whole lot better than cheetah.


----------



## RVALUE

Stihl Livin said:


> I'm not going to ride with him but plan on running a splitter with him.



Running a splitter with him is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## cobey

Stihl Livin said:


> You could always wear depends for the trip then you won't need to stop.


 diaper rash would be a booger.... I dont think i could willfully pee muh self


----------



## Stihl Livin

cobey said:


> diaper rash would be a booger.... I dont think i could willfully pee muh self



That's why they make a cream for that.


----------



## cobey

i think i will stick to my original plan...... after you are around me a bit you will wish we had taken longer to get there 
he he


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> It's a shame everyone wants to ride with Thomas.......... LOL


 I like Thomas  but I likes you too Dan


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: 038 any count? The dairy farmer has trouble with his. Needs a carb kit (Bing) and broken rings.

Offered to trade him a good running Wards 4.0 for it. LOL


----------



## cobey

them wards saws are good!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello and good morning .


----------



## Oliver1655

Good morning back at ya Kenneth & to the rest of the clan here.

3 more wake ups then off to Scott's GTG.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth John and fellow midlanders.

Another cup of Java and see what Blondie has on the program for today. Maybe 'geezer day care'.

Still waiting on the SL-5 crankcase cover to be delivered. Then complete tear down and new seals and unstick the rings.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Talked to a friend of mine Sunday. He asked me if I wanted some trees to cut. He and partners bought some land they are going to clear and build storage building/office buildings. There is a house with trees they are going to bulldoze. He said he didn't care if the trees hit the house. I cut Sunday afternoon and yesterday after work; am going back today after work. Got a nice oak and some silver maple so far. Dropped the oak between the house and other trees as planned. Was proud of myself; but, then I got my bar pinched on an 8" maple limb that sat back on my bar; had to remove the power head and grab another saw,,,,reality check. I need more time; they are bulldozing Thursday. There is a very large cottonwood tree (60 ft'ish, approx 24" DBH maybe more). I would love to drop it on the house just to see what it would do  Am going to start packing tonight. Have a great day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

guten morgen ya'll. hope everyone has a great day. carry on


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, it's a tad warmer here this morning, 20 degrees, might chase some firewood this afternoon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Talked to a friend of mine Sunday. He asked me if I wanted some trees to cut. He and partners bought some land they are going to clear and build storage building/office buildings. There is a house with trees they are going to bulldoze. He said he didn't care if the trees hit the house. I cut Sunday afternoon and yesterday after work; am going back today after work. Got a nice oak and some silver maple so far. Dropped the oak between the house and other trees as planned. Was proud of myself; but, then I got my bar pinched on an 8" maple limb that sat back on my bar; had to remove the power head and grab another saw,,,,reality check. I need more time; they are bulldozing Thursday. There is a very large cottonwood tree (60 ft'ish, approx 24" DBH maybe more). I would love to drop it on the house just to see what it would do  Am going to start packing tonight. Have a great day.


Pics of tree on house!!!


----------



## Oliver1655

While it might be satisfying to smash the house, it would make it a pain to process the tree.

Cotton wood, race cants vs so-so fire wood - What to do???

Then again, yard tree, imbedded metal, maybe NOT a good idea for race cants.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Oliver1655 said:


> While it might be satisfying to smash the house, it would make it a pain to process the tree.
> 
> Cotton wood, race cants vs so-so fire wood - What to do???
> 
> Then again, yard tree, imbedded metal, maybe NOT a good idea for race cants.


Dan would probly like a yard tree for racing


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Almost got to 60 in the garage so I cleaned up a Remy 24" roller nose bar off the GL-7.
I hate winter.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

lumberjackchef said:


> Here is a small timber framed playhouse we did last year that was built with green pine timbers and green cedar siding and live edge trim.


I wanna playhouse.


----------



## cobey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I wanna playhouse.


 I bet Andy has the skills to make one, or he could make a huge stoool out of a redwood stump, and put windows in it


----------



## lumberjackchef

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I wanna playhouse.


We could just cut a hole in the floor and make it double as a ice fishing shack!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening all.


----------



## Oliver1655

Evening Kenneth & the rest.

Spent all afternoon cutting, splitting, & stacking the splits in totes. Only 3 cords for all the effort. Does this make me an official old putterer?

Learned real fast that my arms were not long enough to set the splits in the bottom of the totes neatly. Found if the tote was tipped towards the splitter at a bout a 45° angle it made it a whole lot easier to stack.

Was looking at the 250 gallon plastic/nylon/? tanks which came out of the totes & was wondering what to do with them. Then it dawned on me:
- Cut the bottoms out leaving a 4" boarder to use to fasten it to a pallet.
- Cut the top off leaving the curves on the top short sides to keep the ends .stiff
- Remove the upper foot of the long sides to make it easy to reach the bottom
- Screw it to a pallet using fender washers & 1" screws
Worked real well, holds about 1/3 of a cord. The metal cages/totes hold around 1/2 of a cord.

Will try to post pictures in a day or 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hedge tomorrow's Thursday


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. High of 28° with sunshine and slight wind on Saturday in Augusta, WI. I will take that. What say you?


----------



## Oliver1655

Funny, the fore cast I saw called for 70% chance of rain Sat.

I like Thomas' forecaster better. Think I will change from the weather channel. Who are you using?


----------



## sam-tip

Saturday sunny and 28. Sunday bit of snow. At least we will drive out of it going south Sunday. 52 in Carthage Sunday.


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Funny, the fore cast I saw called for 70% chance of rain Sat.
> 
> I like Thomas' forecaster better. Think I will change from the weather channel. Who are you using?


 
Weather channel. Same as Doug apparently:

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/l/USWI0035:1:US


----------



## RVALUE

I'm loading at 11:30 in Siloam.


----------



## RVALUE

Thursday.


----------



## RVALUE

If someone didn't want to drag their trailer that far.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have it on good athority that the Poulan 6000 in south KC went to live in the Lincoln, Ned. area.

Maybe.


----------



## Oliver1655

Went back & checked history for weather & found out some how I ended up getting the weather for Maine. ????? I know I typed in WI.

Glad to be corrected with sunny weather.


----------



## workshop

Wish I could go but the job says no. 
But I'll get to see some of you on the 13th.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl Livin said:


> Hedge tomorrow's Thursday


Yeah... It's upon us eh?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Not sure if I'm going to be able to make it. Sounds like I need to take a tree felling class on Saturday instead.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl Livin said:


> Not sure if I'm going to be able to make it. Sounds like I need to take a tree felling class on Saturday instead.


Lots of armchair QB's...
Suppose they'll be out felling trees Saturday? Or Today? Or last week?
Probably not eh?
That's all I was wonderin'.. 
Though it's always good to not only know what yer doin, but why yer doin it..


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hedgerow said:


> Lots of armchair QB's...
> Suppose they'll be out felling trees Saturday? Or Today? Or last week?
> Probably not eh?
> That's all I was wonderin'..



The QB has been out doing what he can when he has time. I didn't realize you could b!+ch about free help, let alone when it's not even your land. To each there own I guess


----------



## Hedgerow

Well Andy is a pretty good tree feller... Good teacher too.. And he'll be there!!
I will be destroying rounds at the speed of crunch...


----------



## Stihl Livin

If I make it i plan on running a splitter with hinerman all day.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl Livin said:


> If I make it i plan on running a splitter with hinerman all day.


That's where the rubber hits the road!!!

Think MOUNTAIN....


----------



## RVALUE

I just got a memo I may be leaving Bentonville a bit later........


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I just got a memo I may be leaving Bentonville a bit later........


No sweat Dan... 

Memo's happen...


----------



## RVALUE

Now a Bean Job would make it two hours later.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Poulan 6000 did not go to Nebraska.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> The Poulan 6000 did not go to Nebraska.



St Joe?????????????


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> St Joe?????????????



Nope, still in south KC.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Now a Bean Job would make it two hours later.


We will use flash lights to load if need be... It's no problem...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Hit BIN on a Dayton/Poulan 245SA. Supposed to be a clean runner.

And: Morning Midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all .


----------



## Oliver1655

By this time tomorrow we should have passed St. Joe on the way to Scott's.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. WI, get ready, won't be long now.


----------



## RVALUE

I should be leaving Siloam about 1.


----------



## iowa

I'm gonna have to bow out for next Sat the 13th on the charity wood split. My dad is having surgery to remove some cancer they just found out of his colon next Thurs and will be in the hospital for a few days. I really hate doing this as it's been marked on my calender! But family comes first.


----------



## 67L36Driver

50 Rancher white top worth much as a parts saw? Pumps 60 psi

Fellow wants to trade me on my Husky 65L plus boot.


----------



## Hinerman

iowa said:


> I'm gonna have to bow out for next Sat the 13th on the charity wood split. My dad is having surgery to remove some cancer they just found out of his colon next Thurs and will be in the hospital for a few days. I really hate doing this as it's been marked on my calender! But family comes first.


 
Completely understandable. I hope the surgery goes well. Prayers sent for your dad.


----------



## RVALUE

67L36Driver said:


> 50 Rancher white top worth much as a parts saw? Pumps 60 psi
> 
> Fellow wants to trade me on my Husky 65L plus boot.



There is a lot of good leather in a boot.


----------



## workshop

iowa said:


> I'm gonna have to bow out for next Sat the 13th on the charity wood split. My dad is having surgery to remove some cancer they just found out of his colon next Thurs and will be in the hospital for a few days. I really hate doing this as it's been marked on my calender! But family comes first.


Don't worry about it, buddy. Family is more important. Besides, there will be other charity cuts.


----------



## sawnami

Got a couple of these in today. [emoji5] 












Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 79jasper

Meh, for supposedly being a vette, i dont like it. 
But nice nonetheless. :drool:

Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's. Happy Friday.
Save travels to those heading to WI for the cut.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet,


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning all, the boys heading north might hit some light rain and or fog in the St. Joe. Mo. area this morning. Coffee is good this morning, caffeine is starting to kick in, have a safe one.
Are you getting any rain in Tongy this morning Kenneth?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim It was raining at 4;30 not sure when it started still drizzling.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Jim It was raining at 4;30 not sure when it started still drizzling.


 Still getting a light rain here also, I wanted to split some wood today, but thats on hold for now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

79jasper said:


> Meh, for supposedly being a vette, i dont like it.
> But nice nonetheless. :drool:
> 
> Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk



Styling is aimed directly at the 'tuner' or 'rice grinder' market. Not my cup of tea.

And, GM has departed from the hallmark 'four round tail light' setup. Sad.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Link to the Daytjon/Poulan 245...http://www.ebay.com/itm/221625399979?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and a Pioneer RA for parts Jim. http://www.ebay.com/itm/351244835249?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Other evilbay goodies that rated a bookmark:
Monark Silver King. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161509137972?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT Large displacement Power Products. 130cc girls and boys! Auto oiler! http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4e9d2e2abf1eea9288256c5f004f5732?OpenDocument
J-Red silver top: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151497276506?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT Looks yummy..
Craftsman/Homelite 450. http://www.ebay.com/itm/191432159369?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT Sears didn't sell many Homelites.
Large old Echo. http://www.ebay.com/itm/171569207408?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I list them here so I won't be tempted to add to the overflow in the garage.


----------



## sawnami

Those 450's are bad about swapping oil for gas through the tank divider. 


Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Those 450's are bad about swapping oil for gas through the tank divider.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Like Pioneer large P?

Monarch Silver King would look good on you. 

No replacement for displacement.


----------



## workshop

Everybody going to the cut in Wis, have fun and be careful. Try and get a few pics, if you have time.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Like Pioneer large P?
> 
> Monarch Silver King would look good on you.
> 
> No replacement for displacement.


I've got a Silver King hanging in the goat barn. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I've got a Silver King hanging in the goat barn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Dang the luck!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

15 hours and no posts? 

Going back to bed................


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, today is looking a lot better than yesterday, I hate those gloomy and rainy ole days. I was glad to see our southern contingent made it to Wis. without any mishaps. Have a good one and play safe, later Jim.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl Jim.


----------



## workshop

Good morning Kenneth, Jim and Carl. Waiting to hear from the Wis crowd.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got a shipping quote from the seller on the Echo 750, http://www.ebay.com/itm/171569207408?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Over fifty three bucks Canadian. Shame shipping is so expensive.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dairy farmer talked me out of the Husky 65L. That and left with the Wards 4.0.


----------



## workshop

Been having oil pressure problems on my F150 past couple of weeks. Factory gauge would read fine at half gauge, then fall in half. Still in the good zone, but worrisome. So I put a tee on the block and ran a real gauge in parallel with the factory gauge. Started it up cold and got 50 lbs on the real gauge and low on the factory one. Took it out and drove it for an hour to get the oil good and warm. 45 lbs at highway speed then the factory gauge came up to its proper spot. Real gauge, 25 at idle and 45 driving. I like that. Almost was ready to pull the pan and check the pick up screen for debris. From online reading, Ford used an idiot light type sender along with a resistor to show good pressure by factory gauge. It could be 5 lbs and the idiot gauge would show good pressure. Sure glad I put a real gauge on the old girl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Back when I was a youngster it was SOP to hang a Stewert-Warner under the dash. No guesswork

My '56 Chevy had the early plain rear cam bearing with the flat milled on the cam. At slow idle the guage needle would jump from zero to Thirty five.


----------



## 79jasper

^ not sure what year you have, but since mid 80's ford oil pressure gauges are fake. 
It's not a real pressure sender, just a switch. Once the system hits 7 psi, it moves the gauge. 

Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

79jasper said:


> ^ not sure what year you have, but since mid 80's ford oil pressure gauges are fake.
> It's not a real pressure sender, just a switch. Once the system hits 7 psi, it moves the gauge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


Yep, i found that out. Mine's a 95. I used to be ASE certified. But that was back in the 70's. Technology has changed a tiny bit since then.


----------



## iowa

workshop said:


> Yep, i found that out. Mine's a 95. I used to be ASE certified. But that was back in the 70's. Technology has changed a tiny bit since then.


I had a 96 f150 lariat with the 5.4L Triton engine. I had major issues with the first engine at 90k miles. Cam phasers and cam bearings shot. Warranty company replaced it with a used engine that has 70k miles on it. I put 10k miles on it and cam phasers went out, plugged cat converters, and chain tensioners blew oil gaskets. 
I traded it in for a new 2012 with the 5.0 and love it. They gave me a really good deal. 

By my understanding the 04-08 tritons all have major issues. They fixed the issue in 09-10 and new engine line in 11.


----------



## 79jasper

Yup. Not to mention spitting out spark plugs. Lol and the intake gaskets. 
And I like ford, but don't think I'd own one with the modular engine. 
FIL has a 96. We've both spent a fair amount of time working on it. But his and my versions of fixing stuff is totally different. He dumped in a bunch of that blockseal/stop leak crap. 
It also tossed a cam phaser. Oil quality and OCI play a big role in those things. 
Anyways he finally sent it to the shop and they replaced a head. It's still not right either. 

Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd

Oh yah, the 5.4 three valve tritons are a piece of work.
The best is the sparkplug removal issue. If you want some interesting reading take a look at the TSB for R/R of the sparkplugs
and the procedure if you break one off in the head! I have first hand knowledge of that with my wife's '05 F150.
Thankfully I was able to use the removal tool and did not have to remove the head.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Wish Matt and the boys would check in with some news from Wis. and hope they have a safe trip home. It would take about a gallon of coffee for me to make that drive.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Mo. Jim said:


> Wish Matt and the boys would check in with some news from Wis. and hope they have a safe trip home. It would take about a gallon of coffee for me to make that drive.


the drive/ride back from one of these charity cuts can be brutal. Coffee will help


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Jim!

Sucking down the first cup read the Sunday funnies and back in the sack.

May have a deal on another Hooskey 65 needing TLC.


----------



## awol

Well Jim, we are eating breakfast right now, getting ready to load up. There are a few sore muscles in the group!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The above shot reminds me of mom making coffee in the glass drip maker on the stove. A cup for the three of us and fill dad's thermos for his day at work.


----------



## Mo. Jim

awol said:


> Well Jim, we are eating breakfast right now, getting ready to load up. There are a few sore muscles in the group!
> View attachment 384796


 Thanks for the pic, I seen the group pic in the TM thread also. Keep the shiney side up and the speeds down so you don't get Bear Bit on the way home.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Wish Matt and the boys would check in with some news from Wis. and hope they have a safe trip home. It would take about a gallon of coffee for me to make that drive.




http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/gtg-at-tree-monkeys-dec-6-augusta-wi.266335/


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's, put a whole turkey on the smoker and off to help the neighbor cut firewood.
Looks like a nice day to be out working in the woods.


----------



## sawnami

Picked up a yella saw yesterday on a trip up to Jefferson City. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Picked up a yella saw yesterday on a trip up to Jefferson City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



What'zit? Looks near new.


----------



## workshop

Wow, that's really nice.


----------



## workshop

Is that a variant of the PP5020?


----------



## sawnami

Efco 152
A descendant of my Olympyk 962. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Efco 152
> A descendant of my Olympyk 962.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Very, very nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Picked up a yella saw yesterday on a trip up to Jefferson City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Is that the one that was on CL around the lake of the Ozarks.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that the one that was on CL around the lake of the Ozarks.


Yep. Out in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately he was ready to deal. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Yep. Out in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately he was ready to deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Isolation can encourage negotiation.

Target of opportunity.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the SL-5 gear drive apart for seals and stuff. Counted only 27 rod bearing rollers. 

There is supposed to be 28.

Be on my belly looking for it tomorrow.


----------



## workshop

Let's hope it didn't disappear in that black hole that every shop seems to have. 
I know my shop has one, right under my bench.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I was being very careful and using my magnet. But, two must have stuck to the underside of the piston crown and waited to jump ship.


----------



## gritz

Finally done with my history course! Now maybe I can get some time to work on some saws! Have a good week everybody!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Fellow brought over a couple Homelites for diagnostics late yesterday. XL-103 & Super2.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning .


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and crew.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> Let's hope it didn't disappear in that black hole that every shop seems to have.
> I know my shop has one, right under my bench.


yep. mine just recently gulped a carb spring, a condenser bracket, and couple small nuts. it didn't used to eat so much but guess I've been helping it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

saw this FREE workbench on springfield CL
http://www.shoppok.com/springfield/a,33,52471,Free-workbenchcabinet--3335-s--Scenic-.htm
edit: nevermind, shudda looked at the date before posting


----------



## sawnami

Carl







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Folks!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning all. Feels like Monday..................Again


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Yup, seen that.
I have two Super 75A that need resto.

Seems there are a lot of Bantam types out there.

I could be persuaded to trade one for a right hand start regular Bantam.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Everybody going to the cut in Wis, have fun and be careful. Try and get a few pics, if you have time.


 
Forgot the camera. We had a very productive weekend. We bucked and split a mountain of wood, broke 2 splitters, smashed one thumb, smashed one pinky, drank gallons of coffee, shared tons of BS, strained some backs, strained lots of muscles, avoided near death a couple of times, made new friends, visited with some old ones, ate some cheese curds, dulled all chains, and beat the cold weather (hallelujah!!!). Very looooooooooooong trip. Good to be back. Looking forward to serving with some of you in Springfield this weekend.

It is truly amazing what we can accomplish when we come together and work together.


----------



## cobey

iowa said:


> I'm gonna have to bow out for next Sat the 13th on the charity wood split. My dad is having surgery to remove some cancer they just found out of his colon next Thurs and will be in the hospital for a few days. I really hate doing this as it's been marked on my calender! But family comes first.


 prayers for your dad, just saw this, just got back last night from WI , I hope all go's well with surgery


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Forgot the camera. We had a very productive weekend. We bucked and split a mountain of wood, broke 2 splitters, smashed one thumb, smashed one pinky, drank gallons of coffee, shared tons of BS, strained some backs, strained lots of muscles, avoided near death a couple of times, made new friends, visited with some old ones, ate some cheese curds, dulled all chains, and beat the cold weather (hallelujah!!!). Very looooooooooooong trip. Good to be back. Looking forward to serving with some of you in Springfield this weekend.
> 
> It is truly amazing what we can accomplish when we come together and work together.


 Amen...... glad Sam was ok  John said he was blessed they could put his thumb back together
and it wasnt worse  it was a blur of work, splitting sawing, hanging out,..... and llllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnngggg
drives. it was great, starting by visiting with Thomas, and ending with me and Levi watching the incredibles and cars 2 over and over
on Dans trucks TV system. it was great hearing Alans partner saw blasting away chunks of wood at HIGH decibles
for the first time it was about working together rather than me playing with saws


----------



## Lurch2

What do we need to bring Sat? I've got my chains sharp & recruited an extra body.


----------



## RVALUE

What town is that in?


----------



## Lurch2

Springfield


----------



## RVALUE

ok, what "burg" is that in?


----------



## Lurch2

Springfield proper this time. North side of town. I'm sure Workshop will forward you directions if you'd like to come.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hall, just north of I-44/Springfield, Mo.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Went thru two junkers today. A Homie XL-103 ( lost cause) and a Siper2. Made the Super2 serviceable despite the safety chain. Oil tank duckbill dance.

Bought a Husky 50 Rancher carcass. Anybody interested? Fried top end.

Seems like you fellas had a good time. Go back to the daily grind and rest up!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Oliver1655 said:


> Hall, just north of I-44/Springfield, Mo.



If I didn't have to teach snowmobile safety Saturday I would be coming down for this. Hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## jetmd

Oliver1655 said:


> Hall, just north of I-44/Springfield, Mo.



Is that by Glidewell or Willard?


----------



## workshop

Less than a mile west of the north Springfield Lowes. If I missed sending directions to anybody, let me know.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Less than a mile west of the north Springfield Lowes. If I missed sending directions to anybody, let me know.


Please send me a text with directions from Kansas/ 44 just to be safe..


----------



## workshop

Latest list.
Hedgerow
AWOL
Hinerman and company
Lurch2 and company
Blueberrymuzik
Rvalue (hopefully)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening gentlemen.


----------



## workshop

Hey, Kenneth.


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> good evening gentlemen.


Good evening to you young feller. Stayin' outa trouble?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Went thru two junkers today. A Homie XL-103 ( lost cause) and a Siper2. Made the Super2 serviceable despite the safety chain. Oil tank duckbill dance.
> 
> Bought a Husky 50 Rancher carcass. Anybody interested? Fried top end.
> 
> Seems like you fellas had a good time. Go back to the daily grind and rest up!


carl, whats wrong with the 103? I still have the p/c/case for the 101; looks decent through the exhaust port


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl, whats wrong with the 103? I still have the p/c/case for the 101; looks decent through the exhaust port



1st. It belongs to a client. (I dislike 'customer' or 'victim'). Next, it runs but the oiler don't put out and neither does the manual. And, the spur/drum is shot. 

The rope jammed in the starter and that was the last straw for me.

Just can't see presenting a bill for a hunnert or so bucks on a seventy five dollar saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pulled the jug off the 50 Rancher. 58 bux for a top end delivered seems the way to go.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Weather forecast has us back in the freezer today. 

It was bung holes and elbows in the garage yesterday. Got quite a lot done.

Ordered a P/C kit for the 50 Rancher.


----------



## RVALUE

When I told the kids we were going to a GTG Saturday, first out of their mouths: Will AJ be there? LOL


----------



## RVALUE

So, Sam, there will be other juniors there.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one and be safe.


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> So, Sam, there will be other juniors there.


 
Sam can't make this one. He will be disappointed knowing some of his peers will be there.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning gents, going to be a little cooler today, 35, coveralls for ole Jim where our northern brothers call that t shirt weather. Need to go out and throw some hedge in the ole wood hog, have a safe one, later Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

I have too much to do and not enough week to get it done in...
Anyone sell day extenders??


----------



## awol

If the weather is decent on Saturday,I will bring the whole family. Should I also bring a splitter?


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> If the weather is decent on Saturday,I will bring the whole family. Should I also bring a splitter?


We'll have 2 of the big ones.. Not sure what we'll need.. Probably 3 I'd say.. With at least 1 alternate.. Just in case..


----------



## workshop

Last weather forecast I saw was Saturday starting in the 40's, high of 64. Partly sunny. 
Equipment that I know of coming,
Two big splitters,
My splitter,
Another splitter would be handy,
Bucking trailer,
Land owner's tractor (is supposed to be there, Ed's been reminding him every couple of days. Evidently he can be forgetful, though.)
Rvalue's tractor. (Last I heard)
Lunch is being provided.
On another note, in the past we have always filled trailers and then deliver from there. At this one, the clients that have a way of hauling their own wood, will be picking it up on site. You guys have always been there when the need was greatest, but have never seen the folks that the wood goes to. This time you will get to meet a few of them. If there is any wood left over at the end of the day, it will be delivered to others that can't come.


----------



## workshop

Just checked KY3 weather forecast for Saturday. Temps starting in low 40's, high of 60. Cloudy skies, 20% chance of rain. 
AWOL, bring the family, my granddaughters, age 12 and 8, will be on site and can keep the baby busy. My wife will bring our Explorer, which can act as a playpen.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Last weather forecast I saw was Saturday starting in the 40's, high of 64. Partly sunny.
> Equipment that I know of coming,
> Two big splitters,
> My splitter,
> Another splitter would be handy,
> Bucking trailer,
> Land owner's tractor (is supposed to be there, Ed's been reminding him every couple of days. Evidently he can be forgetful, though.)
> Rvalue's tractor. (Last I heard)
> Lunch is being provided.
> On another note, in the past we have always filled trailers and then deliver from there. At this one, the clients that have a way of hauling their own wood, will be picking it up on site. You guys have always been there when the need was greatest, but have never seen the folks that the wood goes to. This time you will get to meet a few of them. If there is any wood left over at the end of the day, it will be delivered to others that can't come.


Since I have RValue's trailer in my driveway, how is he getting his tractor to the site?


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Since I have RValue's trailer in my driveway, how is he getting his tractor to the site?


Ummmm. I don't know. He pm'd me asking if we needed a tractor, as he has one. 
Dan, if you're unable to bring your tractor, that's OK. Just bring yourself. That's more important.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl, whats wrong with the 103? I still have the p/c/case for the 101; looks decent through the exhaust port



Main bearings are shot. First time I see this in a XL-101 type.

Fellow just dropped off a Homie 240. With antivibe. Can you imagine?

Some kind of demented Super2.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Ummmm. I don't know. He pm'd me asking if we needed a tractor, as he has one.
> _*Dan, if you're unable to bring your tractor, that's OK.*_ *Just bring yourself. That's more important*.


 
No Dan, you better bring the tractor


----------



## dgb84

Hey folks, just checkin' in. I'm pretty jelly of the gathering this weekend as I can't attend! You guys have fun and be safe.


----------



## 67L36Driver

This Homie 240 shows no evidence of ever having cut wood. I'm beginning to doubt it has ever even run. 

Pulled the carb. (Zama) and the metering lever was set too low for the diaphragm to open it. Get kit tomorrow from Orschlens.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Last weather forecast I saw was Saturday starting in the 40's, high of 64. Partly sunny.
> Equipment that I know of coming,
> Two big splitters,
> My splitter,
> Another splitter would be handy,
> Bucking trailer,
> Land owner's tractor (is supposed to be there, Ed's been reminding him every couple of days. Evidently he can be forgetful, though.)
> Rvalue's tractor. (Last I heard)
> Lunch is being provided.
> On another note, in the past we have always filled trailers and then deliver from there. At this one, the clients that have a way of hauling their own wood, will be picking it up on site. You guys have always been there when the need was greatest, but have never seen the folks that the wood goes to. This time you will get to meet a few of them. If there is any wood left over at the end of the day, it will be delivered to others that can't come.



Any idea what size wood we will be cutting?


----------



## cobey

man I hate to miss this one...... yall cut one or two for me....... just dont hit the bucking trailer on the round ya call mine 
I dont want to mess up yer chain from 250 miles away


----------



## cobey

ill be up north


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> Last weather forecast I saw was Saturday starting in the 40's, high of 64. Partly sunny.
> Equipment that I know of coming,
> Two big splitters,
> My splitter,
> Another splitter would be handy,
> Bucking trailer,
> Land owner's tractor (is supposed to be there, Ed's been reminding him every couple of days. Evidently he can be forgetful, though.)
> Rvalue's tractor. (Last I heard)
> Lunch is being provided.
> On another note, in the past we have always filled trailers and then deliver from there. At this one, the clients that have a way of hauling their own wood, will be picking it up on site. You guys have always been there when the need was greatest, but have never seen the folks that the wood goes to. This time you will get to meet a few of them. If there is any wood left over at the end of the day, it will be delivered to others that can't come.


We should have a dump trailer too!


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE could just possibly have more than one trailer. Just saying.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Things just keep piling up. My 32 yr ol son blew up another ride. Subaru is still back in the shop with its latest malfunction. Throttle position switch shot craps.

Had to rescue him, wife and son off the side of I29 at 11 last nite.


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's. Hope everyone has a safe day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one.


----------



## Hinerman

dgb84 said:


> Hey folks, just checkin' in. I'm pretty jelly of the gathering this weekend as I can't attend! You guys have fun and be safe.


 
Maybe next time. You sell the 441c yet?

Morning everybody. Dang Carl, hang in there. I hope the vehicle situation improves soon.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy yall


----------



## RVALUE

What are the post sawing plans?


----------



## RVALUE

After sawing


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> What are the post sawing plans?


Home ASAP... 
I have Lisa's family coming over.. 
I have cooking to do.. 

I need more days in a week..


----------



## dgb84

Hinerman said:


> Maybe next time. You sell the 441c yet?
> 
> Morning everybody. Dang Carl, hang in there. I hope the vehicle situation improves soon.


 
Dang right maybe next time. I did sell the 441c finally! I replaced it with a 372xpw ported by Mike Lee and a Masterminded 562.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Home ASAP...
> I have Lisa's family coming over..
> I have cooking to do..
> 
> I need more days in a week..


 You could tell Lisa that we are are some of her relatives, and bring us home for supper too!


----------



## awol

RVALUE said:


> What are the post sawing plans?


 Ribeyes!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Ribeyes!!!!


One of these days, I'm gonna have a cut at my place...
And I'm gonna do Ribeye's and tenderloin. Of the Prime variety!!!
Just a "Make some firewood and eat steak" cut..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna have a cut at my place...
> And I'm gonna do Ribeye's and tenderloin. Of the Prime variety!!!
> Just a "Make some firewood and eat steak" cut..


Count me it! I'd even bring the family!


----------



## RVALUE

I hope you'll eat mine again, that was a great help last time. 

Saved me all kinds of grief!


----------



## workshop

I think most stuff is in the 12-18 inch range. But there is a good possibility of bigger stuff. If 2 tractors show up, I've been thinking of doing this like Mansfield. 1 tractor keeping the bucking trailer busy and the other retrieving logs from the woods. Supposed to be a considerable amount still to be brought out. There will be some local volunteers helping too.


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> After sawing





67L36Driver said:


> Things just keep piling up. My 32 yr ol son blew up another ride. Subaru is still back in the shop with its latest malfunction. Throttle position switch shot craps.
> 
> Had to rescue him, wife and son off the side of I29 at 11 last nite.


At least a throttle position sensor isn't difficult to replace. But price is a different matter, after all, it is a Subaru.


----------



## RVALUE

I was so blessed that AWOL ate my steak for me! I feel so honored!

One just couldn't stand many more friends like that.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> At least a throttle position sensor isn't difficult to replace. But price is a different matter, after all, it is a Subaru.



North of 350 USD. Yikes!

Top it off this morning received the Dayton/Poulan 245SA off evilbay. Seller did a pee poor job of packing and the original 21" roller nose jumped ship. Trying to get someone at the Main P.O. to answer the phone since. 

The hits just keep coming.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I think most stuff is in the 12-18 inch range. But there is a good possibility of bigger stuff. If 2 tractors show up, I've been thinking of doing this like Mansfield. 1 tractor keeping the bucking trailer busy and the other retrieving logs from the woods. Supposed to be a considerable amount still to be brought out. There will be some local volunteers helping too.


 
Whoever is skidding the logs out of the woods needs to do their best to keep them out of the dirt. We had a bad time with dulling chains in WI due to logs being skid/drug through the mud, snow, and dirt. May need to invest in some semi-chisel for this weekend.


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> Whoever is skidding the logs out of the woods needs to do their best to keep them out of the dirt. We had a bad time with dulling chains in WI due to logs being skid/drug through the mud, snow, and dirt. May need to invest in some semi-chisel for this weekend.



Helicopter!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Latest list.
> Hedgerow
> AWOL
> Hinerman and company
> Lurch2 and company
> Blueberrymuzik
> Rvalue (hopefully)


 
Bad news....Looks like I am the only one coming from my neck of the woods. Everybody else bailed out on me. I will see if I can recruit some more help.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Whoever is skidding the logs out of the woods needs to do their best to keep them out of the dirt. We had a bad time with dulling chains in WI due to logs being skid/drug through the mud, snow, and dirt. May need to invest in some semi-chisel for this weekend.


Saw this in a thread today on here!


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Helicopter!


Would that be another million dollar solution to a dime's worth of problem?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Would that be another million dollar solution to a dime's worth of problem?


Buy a helluva lot of chain for a heli ride! 


I vote debarker! It'll be cheaper.......[emoji8]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Workshop: Get the link on the Steal saw?


----------



## awol

Here ya go Mike, my own personal "skidder" It's perfect for our small select cut, ctl ops, only one end of the log ever touches the ground.


----------



## Homelite410

Nice Alan 630?


----------



## Hedgerow

Think it was a 520 or 30..


----------



## awol

It may have been one of any of those models, but spends most of it's time on the beat up 630.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Workshop: Get the link on the Steal saw?



Yep, I got it. Would like to have it but beyond my price range.


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> I was so blessed that AWOL ate my steak for me! I feel so honored!
> 
> One just couldn't stand many more friends like that.


 I ate a peanut butter and a few chips that night


----------



## Homelite410

I don't know who I got it from but I'm sick as a dawg! Fever aches head ache! This sucks, missed work today too...


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I don't know who I got it from but I'm sick as a dawg! Fever aches head ache! This sucks, missed work today too...


 poopy deal, get well soon


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> I don't know who I got it from but I'm sick as a dawg! Fever aches head ache! This sucks, missed work today too...



Get well soon, buddy.


----------



## RVALUE

If you can't get well, at least git.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> I think most stuff is in the 12-18 inch range. But there is a good possibility of bigger stuff. If 2 tractors show up, I've been thinking of doing this like Mansfield. 1 tractor keeping the bucking trailer busy and the other retrieving logs from the woods. Supposed to be a considerable amount still to be brought out. There will be some local volunteers helping too.





workshop said:


> I think most stuff is in the 12-18 inch range. But there is a good possibility of bigger stuff. If 2 tractors show up, I've been thinking of doing this like Mansfield. 1 tractor keeping the bucking trailer busy and the other retrieving logs from the woods. Supposed to be a considerable amount still to be brought out. There will be some local volunteers helping too.



Also, I forgot to mention, I'll be on site by 7:30am. Maybe earlier.
See y'all there.


----------



## RVALUE

How many trips do I need to make?

One Tractor and cool saw.

One Trailer and cool saw.

One with condiments and working grease. (Motivational apptitudes, or plumbing supplies)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> How many trips do I need to make?
> 
> One Tractor and cool saw.
> 
> One Trailer and cool saw.
> 
> One with condiments and working grease. (Motivational apptitudes, or plumbing supplies)



Looks like you need to make three trips. that's nothing for a stepper.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I like the new selection in the smilies.


----------



## RVALUE

Where did they get my picture?


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Where did they get my picture?


WOW


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> How many trips do I need to make?
> 
> One Tractor and cool saw.
> 
> One Trailer and cool saw.
> 
> One with condiments and working grease. (Motivational apptitudes, or plumbing supplies)


Ummmm, tractor on trailer, pulled by truck carrying cool saw. How's that?


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Homie 240 (zowie I know) is a runner. Total invest is $22.65. Tune him, and throw him on C'List.

The lost Dayton bar was an ordinary sprocket nose. So, not nearly the loss we thought.

Missed Jim by four minutes when I went to Halls. That white, high rise Ford is hard to miss.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Ummmm, tractor on trailer, pulled by truck carrying cool saw. How's that?


He owns a cool saw? I have yet to see him run a saw!


----------



## awol

Oh yeah, Dan can run a saw, drive a tractor, load cords of wood in his dump trailer and even a few other things.......only thing he can't do is eat a steak, but that's ok, I got that covered!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Oh yeah, Dan can run a saw, drive a tractor, load cords of wood in his dump trailer and even a few other things.......only thing he can't do is eat a steak, but that's ok, I got that covered!


I'm at a loss, what's the steak story?


----------



## awol

He couldn't eat his steak, so I ate it for him. It was good!


----------



## Homelite410

Too much cheese and pickles?


----------



## awol

Or maybe I kinda snuck off without him?


----------



## cobey

he he


----------



## Homelite410

Ohic now


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Or maybe I kinda snuck off without him?


 hey Alan.... lets put a snowmobile carb and a pipe on the CP-70


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Ohic now


 Dan was bent.... really bent when he heard Alan ate 2 steaks


----------



## Homelite410

I was disappointed not to have attended breakfast.....


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Ohic now



Feels good don't it?


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> Dan was bent.... really bent when he heard Alan ate 2 steaks


Well I had to eat his share!


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> hey Alan.... lets put a snowmobile carb and a pipe on the CP-70


 With a pipe you won't need a snowmobile carb. Still need the proper carb though.


----------



## cobey

maybe one will turn up


----------



## Brettl

workshop said:


> I can pull like mad for about a dozen pulls, then I've got to go sit for a while.



Morning all. As you can see, I'm playing catch up after 20 days of hunting and time off AS.

This post I'm quoting reminds me of my 999 Olympyk. I have to put a foot on the front handle to hold it down to start. Lot of compression! Fortunately, it starts easy.


----------



## RVALUE

Homelite410 said:


> He owns a cool saw? I have yet to see him run a saw!



You know that old people let the young people 'duke it out'. Occasionally we have to step in an settle an argument, or just show which side of the bread the butter goes on. But for the most part we quietly (?) stay in the background and see that the little details are attended to. Kind of a right of passage. 


Tarry on!


----------



## Homelite410

There is an Alan and Matt tractor if I ever saw one!


----------



## RVALUE

I had a vaguely similar setup pull my C60 in half once. I had two 4x4 dually tractors tied head to tow, and then to the cross member of my truck loaded with soybeans. When it gave, the hood flew up, and all heck broke loose. The farmer asked, "when will you have my beans to the CO OP?

I should have known that something was amiss when his trucks were parked, and he hired me. The field had a floating top over soupy clay. He hooked me up and across (loaded) we went. I broke through and the mud was 1/2 up the sideboards. They kept pulling until the whole thing gave way. Life Lesson. 

I was 16. I had 3 bob trucks. I never had all 3 running at the same time. When I had 2 running, I could clear $ 300 after school hauling grain.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> I don't know who I got it from but I'm sick as a dawg! Fever aches head ache! This sucks, missed work today too...


 
No sickness here. Doug said he got sick too. Get well soon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

No saw work today, playing cab driver for car-less (and careless) son.

Shop for cheap transportation later. Old Taurus's look good and in our price range.


----------



## awol

I want one of those triplex tractors!


----------



## Homelite410

Build one Alan, I know you have a talent!


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> I want one of those triplex tractors!


 
Had to look that up. Goofy looking for sure. Is there a purpose for that design or more of a novelty?


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Build one Alan, I know you have a talent!


 To build one of those one would need about 8 talents, not just one.


----------



## workshop

Hey Everybody,
I sent PM's to all coming to the Charity Cut this Saturday with slight direction changes. Let me know if anyone needs further clarification.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> To build one of those one would need about 8 talents, not just one.


And a fat bank roll...


----------



## jetmd

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> No saw work today, playing cab driver for car-less (and careless) son.
> 
> Shop for cheap transportation later. Old Taurus's look good and in our price range.



My old Ford Taurus has 228K on the clock, with no major repairs. Just little normal stuff.
I want to sell it and upgrade, but I am afraid the next car won't be as good as this one.
Probably one of the best cars I have ever owned.


----------



## Homelite410

Bout like my 27 year old Amana Radar Range microwave! Ain't no microwave that'll last that long built now!


----------



## RVALUE

I learned today why Husky 141s weren't very popular.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Bout like my 27 year old Amana Radar Range microwave! Ain't no microwave that'll last that long built now!



We are still using ours. I bought it for our second Christmas. Thirty five years now. Dial, no touch pad. Someone gave us another just like it for 'backup' ten years ago.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> We are still using ours. I bought it for our second Christmas. Thirty five years now. Dial, no touch pad. Someone gave us another just like it for 'backup' ten years ago.


Ours is the 2 dial one with the push button start!


----------



## RVALUE

I knew a guy that built those. He said they weren't safe enough for his family. Of course, that was 25 years ago. Families have changed. 

Tarry on.


----------



## RVALUE

But, I'm sure he was just a predecessor to the worry worts and tree huggers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

RVALUE said:


> But, I'm sure he was just a predecessor to the worry worts and tree huggers.



Sayyyyyyyyyy. Maybe that's why we had to adopt. Damn thing made us sterle


----------



## dgb84

Well my spine surgery was today and it was a success . I'm hurting pretty bad but I've regained sensation in my legs and a full recovery is expected within 6 weeks. I'm pretty happy about it .


----------



## jetmd

Good for you! Hope you have a smooth recovery.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dgb84 said:


> Well my spine surgery was today and it was a success . I'm hurting pretty bad but I've regained sensation in my legs and a full recovery is expected within 6 weeks. I'm pretty happy about it .


go hog


----------



## RVALUE

Glad you're on the up! 






You know that we are neighbors!


----------



## cobey

dgb84 said:


> Well my spine surgery was today and it was a success . I'm hurting pretty bad but I've regained sensation in my legs and a full recovery is expected within 6 weeks. I'm pretty happy about it .


 get well, prayers from KS my friend


----------



## cobey

been a rough week...... I can still feel agusta WI in my body......... feels like sleep depravation and sore legs 
but it was good to hang out with you all


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> been a rough week...... I can still feel agusta WI in my body......... feels like sleep depravation and sore legs
> but it was good to hang out with you all



My back and wrist are still a little PO'd at me from WI. Hope to work it out this weekend...but it never works that way.


----------



## cobey

I guess we all brought something back


----------



## Homelite410

I brought home a cold and a cutter!




Spoke with Scott today and he has a cold too after this weekends activities!


----------



## Oliver1655

Not me, I'm as healthy as a horse, although my thumb is still a bit tender.


----------



## awol

I'm feeling kinda left out guys, didn't come home with anything......'cept some good steak and a great chain vise!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> I'm feeling kinda left out guys, didn't come home with anything......'cept some good steak and a great chain vise!


Heck yeah! 


I got whips too.... Cheese that is!


----------



## dave53223

Homelite410 said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> 
> I got whips too.... Cheese that is!


You make good pickles.


----------



## Homelite410

dave53223 said:


> You make good pickles.


Thank you very much!


So Dave, are you ready to give up the 026 for a ported 562 yet?


----------



## Hedgerow

Ole scrap iron is back in action...
Not without some blood...


----------



## Hedgerow

Fixed and ready for another 20 cord...


----------



## cobey

the splitter?


----------



## cobey

late post .....


----------



## cobey

not the wounds I hate, but healing from them


----------



## dave53223

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> So Dave, are you ready to give up the 026 for a ported 562 yet?


The 026 will be spare saw. I will get a ported something or other in the future.


----------



## RVALUE

I am very blessed to have 'held up' for the trip, and come home healthy. Lost a few saws, but what the hay. Can't have everything.  

In reality, the enjoyment of eating a steak would have been forgotten in a few weeks; the joy from whining about not having it: Priceless.


----------



## Homelite410

DAT funny Dan!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Got the Forester back from the repair shop. Another chunk of change (Yikes!) down the drain.

Now looking at some Ford Taurus's to replace the defunct Cavalier.

Trying to make the safety chain on the Homie 240 cut. Take the rakers down a bunch might work. No way in heck am I buying a new loop for a sixty dollar saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh, heh. Went back yesterday evening and pulled the plates off the Cavalier at mile marker 31.8 on I29 and emptied the thing of personal belongings. 

The woman who owns it never came up with the title so we could transfer it.

Michael already collected two tickets for improper registration on the darn thing.

Cavalier with blown engine not worth the tow bill.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Got the Forester back from the repair shop. Another chunk of change (Yikes!) down the drain.
> 
> Now looking at some Ford Taurus's to replace the defunct Cavalier.
> 
> Trying to make the safety chain on the Homie 240 cut. Take the rakers down a bunch might work. No way in heck am I buying a new loop for a sixty dollar saw.



Careful on the rackers alittle goes a long way.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

okay got my first cup of coffee ,,,,,,, good morning.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Heh, heh. Went back yesterday evening and pulled the plates off the Cavalier at mile marker 31.8 on I29 and emptied the thing of personal belongings.
> 
> The woman who owns it never came up with the title so we could transfer it.
> 
> Michael already collected two tickets for improper registration on the darn thing.
> 
> Cavalier with blown engine not worth the tow bill.


 
Scrap metal brings a pretty good price if you can get it on a trailer and get it home. Batteries are worth something. Dirty aluminum is worth more. Catalytic converters can be worth a lot of money depending on the type. Any kind of electric motor with copper wiring is worth more than just tin. Scrap metal prices have been high recently. It might be worth scrapping the car to get back some of your repair bills....


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Heck yeah!
> 
> 
> I got whips too.... Cheese that is!


 
Thanks for the curds. Been snacking on them all week.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Scrap metal brings a pretty good price if you can get it on a trailer and get it home. Batteries are worth something. Dirty aluminum is worth more. Catalytic converters can be worth a lot of money depending on the type. Any kind of electric motor with copper wiring is worth more than just tin. Scrap metal prices have been high recently. It might be worth scrapping the car to get back some of your repair bills....



But, we don't legally 'own' the car as we don't have the title. Or, I would peddle it to a scrap dealer. 

What happens to it is up to the legal owner. God only knows for sure who that is. LOL


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Scrap metal brings a pretty good price if you can get it on a trailer and get it home. Batteries are worth something. Dirty aluminum is worth more. Catalytic converters can be worth a lot of money depending on the type. Any kind of electric motor with copper wiring is worth more than just tin. Scrap metal prices have been high recently. It might be worth scrapping the car to get back some of your repair bills....


I bet he can't scrap it without it being in his name.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Careful on the rackers alittle goes a long way.



Gads I hope so. All it will do now is rubb severely.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim: Got the cylinder kit for the 50 Rancher. Will have to get the spigot turned down to fit in the crankcase.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> But, we don't legally 'own' the car as we don't have the title. Or, I would peddle it to a scrap dealer.
> 
> What happens to it is up to the legal owner. God only knows for sure who that is. LOL


 


Homelite410 said:


> I bet he can't scrap it without it being in his name.......


 
You are both correct in terms of the law. But we used to fudge a little every now and then when I worked for a scrap metal company---not mentioning any names  It happens all the time, still doesn't make it legal.


----------



## workshop

Just got back from looking at the cut site again. Earlier I had reported wood up to 24" diameter. Looks like there is some even bigger stuff in the pile. Maybe 36" diameter. Probably have to cut these into rounds, then noodle into more manageable chunks. If 4 splitters show up, put 3 at the bucking trailer and the 4th in position to do the noodled chunks. If 2 tractors show up, use one to keep the bucking trailer busy and the second one for pulling logs out of the woods to a secondary landing. 2 saws out in the woods prepping logs to be pulled out. Similar to what was done at Mansfield. Ed will be bringing clients in to load their own vehicles, after they are taken care of, fill a trailer, then the rest will be piled on the ground. Of course, all this is subject to last minute changes and/or better ideas.
Oh yeah, KY3 might show up too. So everybody brush your hair and comb your teeth.


----------



## RVALUE

Lord Willing, we'll be in the neighborhood.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Looky what I found boys!!!!


----------



## workshop

That's cool. And a gear drive too!


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Looky what I found boys!!!!



LIB. Planetary reducer very close to the Remington SL-5R.




What pitch chain on it?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fired up the evilbay Dayton/Poulan 245 today. Dialed in the carb better. Oils the chain good. Set him aside for full detailing later on.


----------



## workshop

Really nice, Carl.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> LIB. Planetary reducer very close to the Remington SL-5R.
> 
> View attachment 386292
> 
> 
> What pitch chain on it?


I believe its .404 Carl.


----------



## cobey

I thought of Jim when he pulled that saw out today


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> I believe its .404 Carl.


 BTW Chad i told the wife about the christmas trees and penguin you made....
she wants a penguin... he he


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> BTW Chad i told the wife about the christmas trees and penguin you made....
> she wants a penguin... he he


I bet I can handle that!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> I bet I can handle that!


 sweet!!!! your carvings just keep getting better, Matt was happy with the sighn


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Looky what I found boys!!!!


Chad........, Old buddy, Old pal, Old friend. [emoji39]
Nice! Very nice. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Looky what I found boys!!!!



Jim!......Jim!........Is anybody down range? Make a sound or a signal.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Chad........, Old buddy, Old pal, Old friend. [emoji39]
> Nice! Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



And the best part is that it has good compression and fires on a prime! That makes it nice & SWEET!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Chad........, Old buddy, Old pal, Old friend. [emoji39]
> Nice! Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lumberjackchef

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4803005589.html

Hey Alan did you see this one yet?


----------



## lumberjackchef

http://fayar.craigslist.org/tls/4785266891.html
Now there's one you don't find every day!


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4803005589.html
> 
> Hey Alan did you see this one yet?


Looks like Alan needs to go on a road trip. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Picked me up a mall electric last night. Its free and it was free too! Lol......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Picked me up a mall electric last night. Its free and it was free too! Lol......



Them things were built like a tank. The homeowner versions are so much smaller nowadays.


----------



## sunfish

New winter project, gtg race saw maybe?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hah, I have one of those torn down on my bench right now getting ready to put in new bearings and seals and an AM P/C kit! Pretty nice looking specimen there!


----------



## Hedgerow

Thomas ran the 365 "special" on the bucking Stand today...
He'll be needing a husky soon...


----------



## Hedgerow

We made quite a bit of wood today...
Had to work up a lot of big nastys, but got er dun all the same.. 
Lurch removed a couple ounces of steel from the trailer today, so it's lighter now..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Thomas ran the 365 "special" on the bucking Stand today...
> He'll be needing a husky soon...


Yeah that one will turn most diehard Stihl fans!


----------



## workshop

Hauld off a mountain of wood today and still a mountain on the ground.
Thanks guys and gals, lots of people will be staying warm.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Buried deep within the Hawg Trader is a 655BP for offers.


----------



## jetmd

Any pictures from today's GTG in MO ?


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Any pictures from today's GTG in MO ?


Not sure..
Double dog top secret....
Gotta be there to take mental pictures...


----------



## Hedgerow

Pork butts are on the cooker...
Using the Hickory stash...
Need to stock up on more...


----------



## workshop

My daughter took several pictures today, along with a video or two. As soon as she sends them to me, I'll post them. Patience, patience, patience.


----------



## Hedgerow

Now the beans are smokin'...

Chains are sharp too... 
When's the next cut?


----------



## awol

I didn't do much work today, so I was able to get a few pics.

Here is proof that Hinerman really does like Huskys.


----------



## awol

These trailers seen to fill up quickly with this much help.


----------



## awol

lumberjackchef said:


> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4803005589.html
> 
> Hey Alan did you see this one yet?


 Nope, but I have now! Looks like a nice saw.


----------



## cobey

today I got stuff ready for an afternoon funeral at church tomorrow, Im glad you all had a FUN and SAFE charity cut  ,
got most of last weeks chains sharpened tonight, yesterday I got the stud fixed on the 590 echo (I saved Alans JD green washer )
last night after dropping the sighn off, I took Tabby to olive garden it made her happy


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not a peep from Jim lately. Maybe he went to Iowa. 

Wellness check pending for Monday.


----------



## cobey

If anyone can find one
i need a lombard comango/ap42 starter assembly
and a CP70 mac carb... Alans looking but im beating the bushes too


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Thomas ran the 365 "special" on the bucking Stand today...
> He'll be needing a husky soon...





sunfish said:


> Yeah that one will turn most diehard Stihl fans!





awol said:


> I didn't do much work today, so I was able to get a few pics.
> 
> Here is proof that Hinerman really does like Huskys.
> View attachment 386530



No doubt about it. I liked it a lot and not ashamed to admit it. See that green smiley at the end of Sunfish's quote,,,that was me today running that 365 "special"


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> If anyone can find one
> i need a lombard comango/ap42 starter assembly
> and a CP70 mac carb... Alans looking but im beating the bushes too



I'll check the Lombard milk crate.


----------



## cobey

thanks Carl , Aaron is looking too, its for the one i got from Steve, he put a xl12 pully in it but it seems to be missing spacers.
no matter how tight i wind the spring a few pulls and the cord is hung out again
the one you built for me is good as new


----------



## rburg

Is the 365 the one that Stumpy built with the 75cc top end?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey: you want just enuff spring tension to wind up the rope and avoid jams. Excess preload invites spring jump. Check the end for proper shape to fit in the pulley notch.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, morning midlanders!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl, and crew.

Looks to be a warm and humid day. Neighbors bought a new log splitter so I need to finish assembly for them.
Throw a pork loin on the smoker and get to work.
Have a good day fella's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl, Chet, and the rest of you


----------



## workshop

Good morning everybody. 
The plan for today is recovery.


----------



## Lurch2

Good plan. Xmas party kept me out till 11ish. Long day. Seem to be little sore.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Is the 365 the one that Stumpy built with the 75cc top end?


Yes, with a couple small modifications... 
It really is an excellent bucking stand saw with a 20" bar..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, with a couple small modifications...
> It really is an excellent bucking stand saw with a 20" bar..


I should have kept that saw, but glad it has a good home...


----------



## awol

Waiting for Dan to reload the stand. A large round can be seen at the bottom, ready to be fed to Thomas' splitter.


----------



## awol

The kids sure did have a good time! Ed threatened to tie their shoestrings together to keep them from throwing wood onto his trailer.


----------



## awol

So many workers in such a small space. I wonder if any toes got stepped on?


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Yes, with a couple small modifications...
> It really is an excellent bucking stand saw with a 20" bar..


 I thought it was to loud, kinda hurt my tender ears!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Steve,
I have a C-5 That I need to post some pics of. It's pretty clean.

Do any of you guys know how to fix a bar stud that's spinning when you try to tighten the nut down on the clutch cover? The 9010's front stud is now spinning when you attempt to tighten the nut. 

On another note, I was offered a 3yr old good running locally 3120xp for $600... I'm debating if I really need it (and if I can come up with the cash). I figure that's a decent deal, PHO. 

Nice pics on the charity cut! Sooner or later the A.F. will actually allow me to make a few of these things and come have fun with you guys (and girls)...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hard to justify a saw that large. Price while not a steal ain't that bad. BWTHDIK


----------



## sawnami

My daughter had a flippy cap failure on her new Stihl. For some reason the dealer had her leave it with them and said it would be two weeks before it would be ready.[emoji15] She just thought they'd just give a new cap and she would be on her way. 
I loaned her the 028 Super that I acquired recently. Now she knows the difference between a homeowner saw and one designed for higher use. May not get the 028 back.[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Locust Cutter

I know the dealer's mechanic as we went through Scouts and DeMolay together. The shop has $525 in it on trade for a different saw. They're asking $600 (for me) and might take $575.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Now the beans are smokin'...
> 
> Chains are sharp too...
> When's the next cut?



I'll have to check my on call schedule at work, but right now it might be January 24th.


----------



## Locust Cutter

The only problem: If I buy it it WILL have to go to either Randy or Terry... Y'all have ruined my on stock saws...


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> I'll have to check my on call schedule at work, but right now it might be January 24th.


There's definitely NO way I can make that... The Boss turns 30 on the 25th... IDK what we're doing yet, but I have this silly idea she will be expecting something that DOESN'T involve power tools... LOL


----------



## sawnami

Well, my daughter came by to say that she was buying the 028 Super and her new Stihl was hitting Craigslist as soon as she gets it back from the dealer. [emoji39] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## RVALUE

We just made it home, I'm glad there are no pictures showing me working. That would be PHOTOSHOPED. LOL Had a good time! A little bummed I didn't have time for Alan to eat my steak........ But you can't have everything. 

Marie was bummed she didn't get to run her own saw, I told her she would have to work harder next time. Reward System.


----------



## Homelite410

Locust Cutter said:


> The only problem: If I buy it it WILL have to go to either Randy or Terry... Y'all have ruined my on stock saws...


What's wrong with Mitch or Scott?


----------



## RVALUE

We were really blessed to have run into SAWNAMI in Missouri.  

Small State.


----------



## sawnami

It was my pleasure to be able to spend some time visiting. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> What's wrong with Mitch or Scott?


Not a thing. I'm just more familiar with Randy, Terry and Brad (although IDK if Brad has done a 3120 or not)...


----------



## Homelite410

OK I was just curious. Carry on!


----------



## wigglesworth

Locust Cutter said:


> Not a thing. I'm just more familiar with Randy, Terry and Brad (although IDK if Brad has done a 3120 or not)...



From what I understand, randy is building a mean 3120 these days...


----------



## Hedgerow

wigglesworth said:


> From what I understand, randy is building a mean 3120 these days...


I've heard the same thing...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hah! Found that rod bearing roller that jumped ship last week. As expected was on my belly looking for a tiny thin washer from a set of points that I dropped.

Haven't found the washer yet.


----------



## workshop

Like the rod bearing roller, that washer will pop up when you least expect it.


----------



## cobey

loosing parts drives me nuts!


----------



## Locust Cutter

wigglesworth said:


> From what I understand, randy is building a mean 3120 these days...


I think that Sam Tip approves of Randy's work...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Raining cats and dogs for like an hour and now I hear thunder in the distance! December in Kansas.......


----------



## Locust Cutter

I was hoping for snow and got rain... At least its moisture...


----------



## RVALUE

Spent a few hours at Bass Pro. Lots of carvings similar to what Lumberjackchef could or did do. 

Have a great week friends!


----------



## RVALUE

I thought you guys were unique. Just started raining, lightning here. Wow


Shouldn't have fed the dogs.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas!


----------



## Oliver1655

You can just keep the precipitation down south! We have enough mud up here for now.


----------



## sam-tip

Locust Cutter said:


> I think that Sam Tip approves of Randy's work...



Yes Randy did a good job on my 3120. The Aussy post racing 3120 at WKY GTG that Randy did was even better. Wow! Even fixed a little problems with my carb. It used to flood when hot. Very common with a 3120.

Stumpy added the adjustable high side to the carb and works great! Pretty easy to sink lots of $ into a 3120. Bars and chains are the biggest cost once you add it all up. 404 square chain is not very common. But it cuts! Even cuts steel.


----------



## cobey

found a starter for the lombard ap42


----------



## Locust Cutter

I don't really need one, BUT... I do need to fix the bar stud on my 9010. I haven't really had a chance to use it since getting it back from Randy... This saws is a bit frustrating... LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Rained last nite. Wind is howling out of the south.

Fellow called dibbs on the Homie 240. And, moving the XL-123 to a new home.

Allen coming by to get the cylinder for the 50 Rancher to turn down the spigot.

Need to get back to my gear drive.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning every one called jim last night while I was driving south. He is doing all right except for computer problems.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and crew.


----------



## thinkrtinker

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning every one called jim last night while I was driving south. He is doing all right except for computer problems.



Thanks for the update on Jim


----------



## thinkrtinker

And a good morning to all


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> loosing parts drives me nuts!


if that's the case we're all nuts. top of the morning to yall


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> loosing parts drives me nuts!



I thought it was an incomplete sentence. (among other things)


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> I thought it was an incomplete sentence. (among other things)


I never could diagram sentences but that seems to be a complete sentence - has nouns, verbs, etc. even closing punctuation. good to see you around again dan. missed your indecipherable meanderings. Merry Christmas to ya.


----------



## RVALUE

Loosening parts drives his nuts _where_?


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> Loosening parts drives his nuts _where_?


 
Go back to bed 

Good morning everybody.


----------



## sawnami

Just missed a $50 Homelite 750 on Craigslist .[emoji24] Hope someone we know got it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Work Saw Collector

You ever seen a raffle with so many Items? 23 so far, has been a blast keeping up with it all.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Loosening parts drives his nuts _where_?


depends on what parts he loosens


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Work Saw Collector said:


> You ever seen a raffle with so many Items? 23 so far, has been a blast keeping up with it all.


what raffle?


----------



## workshop

Heard from Ed that we cut 35 loads Saturday. A little shy of 11 cord. Most of it has already been delivered. 
Thanks to everyone for making this happen. I hope everyone enjoyed the lunch. I wanted to have a Christmas like meal out in the woods. 
Since this program started (1999), we are currently at 988 loads delivered. I'll venture a guess that about 350 of that was done by everybody here and 315 of that was done last season alone. 
You all are the miracle workers. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> what raffle?





Mastermind said:


> The reason I'm doing this saw really sucks. As most of you probably know......our friend Phil has passed away. He was far too young to be leaving this world.....and we will all miss him greatly. Not only has Phil left all us saw nuts behind, he also left a wife and family behind.
> 
> This saw will be used to help raise a little money for Phil's wife.
> 
> Dig deep guys.........this is a really good cause......and a really cool saw.
> 
> Here's a link to the donation page.
> 
> *Phil's Memorial Donation Site*


He was more of a ******** guy but did post some here. Click on the mastermind post it will take you to the first post in that thread.

Edit:There is a matching thread over there, I talk a little more **** in that one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If you don't know, he is/was the guy I got the two idiots logging Tshirts from. They have a TIL facebook that is a blast as well. Jeremy still post in it some. He was one of the good guys. I could tell more, if asked.

Just bumped the thread both sites.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

workshop said:


> Heard from Ed that we cut 35 loads Saturday. A little shy of 11 cord. Most of it has already been delivered.
> Thanks to everyone for making this happen. I hope everyone enjoyed the lunch. I wanted to have a Christmas like meal out in the woods.
> Since this program started (1999), we are currently at 988 loads delivered. I'll venture a guess that about 350 of that was done by everybody here and 315 of that was done last season alone.
> You all are the miracle workers.
> Thank you so much.


Wish I could have been there. I'm really digging the charity cuts, even if I smoke more than sticks cut.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Work Saw Collector said:


> Wish I could have been there. I'm really digging the charity cuts, even if I smoke more than sticks cut.


I have figured out if I rock every saw chain I have brought I get to set more.

Got that from Dan.


----------



## Hinerman

Anybody interested?

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4803451966.html

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pts/4783883199.html


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sent the Homie 240 down the road. 
Hoo Ray!


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> Heard from Ed that we cut 35 loads Saturday. A little shy of 11 cord. Most of it has already been delivered.
> Thanks to everyone for making this happen. I hope everyone enjoyed the lunch. I wanted to have a Christmas like meal out in the woods.
> Since this program started (1999), we are currently at 988 loads delivered. I'll venture a guess that about 350 of that was done by everybody here and 315 of that was done last season alone.
> You all are the miracle workers.
> Thank you so much.



Y'all don't realize how badly I want to make multiple of these things. Shalie and I used to help out with a Cerebral Palsy ranch. She managed the therapeutic horse-riding and I helped with that and was a general Mr Fix-it along with mower, chainsaw operator and tractor driver... That folded up due to gross financial mismanagement/incompetence. To me this would be another way to provide a meaningful imapct on someone else's life and help them (however temporarily) to clear a hurdle in their life. Sometimes just getting 1 x in the win column can help start a positive trend which I've experienced myself. Getting to hang out and make noise with y'all and some good food would just be icing on the cake. Maybe this Spring the A.F. will let me take more than 2 days leave for once...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Sent the Homie 240 down the road.
> Hoo Ray!



They are sort of cheesy


----------



## jetmd

OK Locust Cutter I will admit my stupidity, twice now I have seen you refer to the "A.F."
What is A.F. ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jetmd said:


> OK Locust Cutter I will admit my stupidity, twice now I have seen you refer to the "A.F."
> What is A.F. ?


Think he is in service Air Force.

Edit: or he is in a air filter. LOL


----------



## jetmd

Thanks Work Saw, that would make sense.
Just didn't want to assume anything, then end up stepping on my ****


----------



## Locust Cutter

Sorry, USAF... I'm acutally Air National Guard, but am a full-time AGR (Active Guard/Reserve) employee. Basically the only difference between myself and my active duty counterparts is they get sign-on/re-enlistment bonuses and a slightly better G.I. bill. They also move a lot and I don't. Otherwise I'm uniformed every day and have the same expectations.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jetmd said:


> Thanks Work Saw, that would make sense.
> Just didn't want to assume anything, then end up stepping on my ****


I am famous for making assumptions and stepping on my ****. LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

I've heard it told, that it's a lot safer to remain silent and appear ignorant, than to open your mouth and remove all doubts... I never have been able to learn this lesson... LMAO


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> I've heard it told, that it's a lot safer to remain silent and appear ignorant, than to open your mouth and remove all doubts... I never have been able to learn this lesson... LMAO


I said something wrong on AS and was told that same thing, I took nothing away from that conversation. LOL I still tell what I think even if it's wrong.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

There is also a saying, something about subjective, semantics, and some other big words I have no idea about. LOL Wait a minute is this not the WTF thread.


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> I thought it was an incomplete sentence. (among other things)


 you know I cant spell.... or make a sentence...or alot of other stuff


----------



## cobey

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is also a saying, something about subjective, semantics, and some other big words I have no idea about. LOL Wait a minute is this not the WTF thread.


 you wrote some purdy good words there


----------



## Hinerman

Good evening gents. Split wood by hand for about an hour tonight. Felt good but I am definitely out of splitting shape. I hate that it gets dark so early. I am picking up some pine tomorrow. Not sure how much until I get there. Have a good evening.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> They are sort of cheesy



Gave a guy ten bux for it. Thirteen for a carb kit at Orschlens. Got it running, sharpened the safety chain and down the road for sixty.

Pup sported and 18" bar. Yikes!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Work Saw Collector said:


> There is also a saying, something about subjective, semantics, and some other big words I have no idea about. LOL Wait a minute is this not the WTF thread.



The problem here is that the assertion of semantics is subjectively supposed by the potentially supercilious subject's views... Whoa, I need to lie down now...


----------



## cobey

sharpened some chains again tonight...... i got a peice of crap old semi chisel that flys threw wood
out cuts all my other semi chisels, its got some messed up angles real agressive, and one funny looking square filed cutter  
i touched it up very lightly tonight... except the square one kinda funny it makes big chips and cuts smooth


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> The problem here is that the assertion of semantics is subjectively supposed by the potentially supercilious subject's views... Whoa, I need to lie down now...


 words huh huh


----------



## Locust Cutter

Eventually I intend t either learn how to free-hand square or pick up an old Silvey or similar. Semi-chisel holds up better in crap/Hedge hands-down, but I like how quickly and smoothly square cuts in decent wood. A grinder would be much more accurate and uniform than my learning curve for free-handing is likely to be...


----------



## cobey

big learning curve with both....learn all you can free hand is not hard to make a chain cut
it just takes a while to hone your talents a grinder costs alot more than a couple $10 files


----------



## old cookie

Coby I m a thinken he said somthen bad about u,but I aint sur.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I m a thinken he said somthen bad about u,but I aint sur.


 nah its all good....  if i would get picked on I diserve it im pretty spazzy.... and cant spell


----------



## old cookie

Coby what HF grinder you got.I have gone over there 2 or 3 times to get one and always walk out empty handed. They just have a lot of play in them.I just need something for rocked chains.I know there is a deal going about them, butI know you will they work ok for what I need it for.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby what HF grinder you got.I have gone over there 2 or 3 times to get one and always walk out empty handed. They just have a lot of play in them.I just need something for rocked chains.I know there is a deal going about them, butI know you will they work ok for what I need it for.


 for a rocked chain they will be ok, just pay attn to detail, you can do a good chain but i always run a file threw it to get the teeth strait again


----------



## cobey

just dont burn threw the tooth do little cuts so it dosnt burn the tooth up
the stones tend to burn cutters if not carefull


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> for a rocked chain they will be ok, just pay attn to detail, you can do a good chain but i always run a file threw it to get the teeth strait again



Member Philbert has a Harbor Freight grinder thread going.
It's a good read.

I have one that was given to me. No perceptible play in the hinge but the plastic is somewhat flexable.

It do what I need done.


----------



## cobey

been reading it, i got more stuff i want to try with a lo dollar grinder. someday I want a heavy duty
grinder and nicer stones


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning knuckleheads. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning to you to Thomas and the rest of you dead beats


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy yous guys. beautiful, windy, chilly, overcast December day here.
wait, its December, that's how its sposed to be, right?
anyways, I'm vertical, breathing on my own, and blessed so - its a great day.
btw, already had my coffee


----------



## sawnami

Well, it passed the hedge test. Buried it in a 22" log and let it eat. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> sharpened some chains again tonight...... i got a peice of crap old semi chisel that flys threw wood
> out cuts all my other semi chisels, its got some messed up angles real agressive, and one funny looking square filed cutter
> i touched it up very lightly tonight... except the square one kinda funny it makes big chips and cuts smooth


I'll bet the cutters are about half gone at least, right?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Well, it passed the hedge test. Buried it in a 22" log and let it eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



What you need now is a PL-5 or an SL-11. And then a PL/SL-55. An 82cc ripper in a package hardly any larger or heavier than the 59cc boys. 

The best part about Remys is they most often come with a roller nose bar.

MORNING MIDLANDERS!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I here yall talkin bout square grinding but can't says I've ever seen one. anyone got any pix? also, why is that better than normal?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> I here yall talkin bout square grinding but can't says I've ever seen one. anyone got any pix? also, why is that better than normal?


Faster not better, in dirty or really hard wood not worth the time. I have some but it's just for GTG not wood cutting.


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> I here yall talkin bout square grinding but can't says I've ever seen one. anyone got any pix? also, why is that better than normal?


I recently bought a couple sq ground chains from Bailey's. Not sold on square just yet...


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Faster not better, in dirty or really hard wood not worth the time. I have some but it's just for GTG not wood cutting.


I've actually used it for work chains here lately.. If you keep your angles conservative, it'll cut just as long as round full chisel, but semi chisel still lasts the longest...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

If your like me and spend a lot of time making tiny ditches under the log stick with RM


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> I here yall talkin bout square grinding but can't says I've ever seen one. anyone got any pix? also, why is that better than normal?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I've actually used it for work chains here lately.. If you keep your angles conservative, it'll cut just as long as round full chisel, but semi chisel still lasts the longest...



I too have a loop of RSLK on a 36" but I only use it for the felling cut on big ****. It's fast but I hate to sharpin that bastard.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 387149
> 
> 
> View attachment 387150


Matt thats looks good.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a out of the box cutter, from Stihl web site.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

ah so. thanks guys. got a better idea now


----------



## awol

Like Matt said, a square ground with conservative angles is as durable as the round, and much smoother and less grabby. I like using square filed for felling, it responds much better to input pressure without hanging up in the cut.


----------



## awol

Yesterday I went and took down this big old widow maker, and today the boys and I are working on cleaning it up. It is a huge old White Oak, has over a hundred growth rings. I'm gonna try to freehand a couple slabs from the trunk, it's very solid.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Yesterday I went and took down this big old widow maker, and today the boys and I are working on cleaning it up. It is a huge old White Oak, has over a hundred growth rings. I'm gonna try to freehand a couple slabs from the trunk, it's very solid.
> View attachment 387154


Nice firewood there!
Wonder what killed it?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I took a white oak down, bout 24" dbh, counted 183 rings. Course it was born, lived, and died on arkansas hillside. Tough life. Figure last winter got to it. Got quite a few snags from last winter


----------



## RVALUE

175 was the oldest I've counted around here. About 4 foot dbh.

I cut a bigger LIVE tree that was only 150, for someone to build a house.


----------



## 67L36Driver

RVALUE said:


> 175 was the oldest I've counted around here. About 4 foot dbh.
> 
> I cut a bigger LIVE tree that was only 150, for someone to build a house.



Damn house!

House easy to move in planning stage.


----------



## Hedgerow

Good trees are hard to come by in these parts...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Was the tree used for the house, not in the way of the house?


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Was the tree used for the house, not in the way of the house?


 
I was wondering the same thing. I bet the tree was in the way. You never know with Dan though.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Was the tree used for the house, not in the way of the house?



No, to build a house where it was.

That stump that dropped on the truck is still there, it was big and on a hill, it'd probably go big numbers.


----------



## RVALUE

the 175 was from the original schoolhouse in Siloam, there was a big tree on each side. The school burned down in the '30s or something, and we found corresponding damage that agreed. Also it showed a drought when the old timers remembered it. (10 year dry spell)

Kind of neat. It died of natural causes.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Many, many times I've driven by a house under construction in the corner of a field. I think what a poor place as there are no trees for shade.

For sure my neighbors sweet gum saves me on electric bill in the summer.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet the cutters are about half gone at least, right?


 some of them are


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet the cutters are about half gone at least, right?


 ya they are at least a 1/3 gone and have really agressive angles and oddly sharp my brother in law messed it up with a grinder
and I used a tiny file to open the gullets, and it has a small chassis


----------



## cobey

i think its a homelite chain, the 650 chad runs has the same chain, but full chisel
the links and rivots are kinda flat


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Nice firewood there!
> Wonder what killed it?


 It is really good firewood, after a couple days beside the stove, it's ready to burn. It almost makes me feel bad to cut such beautiful wood just to burn it, but maybe it will make a couple nice, short slabs.
I don't know what killed it, but it was old enough for it to possibly have been a natural death.


----------



## Oliver1655

Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.

For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.


----------



## Oliver1655

Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.

For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.


----------



## RVALUE

awol said:


> It is really good firewood, after a couple days beside the stove, it's ready to burn. It almost makes me feel bad to cut such beautiful wood just to burn it, but maybe it will make a couple nice, short slabs.
> I don't know what killed it, but it was old enough for it to possibly have been a natural death.
> View attachment 387212




That would be my age.........LOL

However, the worst case of firewood abuse I have ever seen, was a Californian bought a lot in Idaho, bought a log package from Metals 406 s neighbor, and hired some locals to assemble it. After a few days of clearing snow to get to work, he gave up, gave the package to the helpers, and went back to California. :whoopee: ! 

Being so poor, the only thing they could come up with was to cut it up for firewood. They got $ 3000. delivered.

The package was $ 80 K, and very nice. 

There you go. 

PS I wasn't one of ANY of those people, just a spectator.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

evening folks.


----------



## cobey

hey Kenneth


----------



## Locust Cutter

RVALUE said:


> That would be my age.........LOL
> 
> However, the worst case of firewood abuse I have ever seen, was a Californian bought a lot in Idaho, bought a log package from Metals 406 s neighbor, and hired some locals to assemble it. After a few days of clearing snow to get to work, he gave up, gave the package to the helpers, and went back to California. :whoopee: !
> 
> Being so poor, the only thing they could come up with was to cut it up for firewood. They got $ 3000. delivered.
> 
> The package was $ 80 K, and very nice.
> 
> There you go.
> 
> PS I wasn't one of ANY of those people, just a spectator.


Holy cow... That would make me cry...


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody. Just got home from watching the 7th grade band put on a Christmas concert. My oldest granddaughter was in it, sawing away on her trombone.


----------



## cobey

if anyone has any old homlite 3/8 full chisel chains im looking for a few, they have an H in a box on the tie straps


----------



## cobey

hi Steve, Brian


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Evening everybody. Just got home from watching the 7th grade band put on a Christmas concert. My oldest granddaughter was in it, sawing away on her trombone.



Same deal here. Granddaughters school program tonite. Grandsons is during the day Friday.

Finally getting some grub at Perkins. About to fall over from hunger.

Us skinny guys don't eat lots but eat often.


----------



## old cookie

Coby I will check tomorrow. I got a bunch of old chains out in the shed,


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I will check tomorrow. I got a bunch of old chains out in the shed,


 sweet!! I got the old homelite bar good and useable again, thanks cookie


----------



## Oliver1655

Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.

For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.
> 
> For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.


 I use alot of full chisel too, just wanting some old small chassis 3/8 full chisel for some chain geek stuff


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.
> 
> For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.





Oliver1655 said:


> Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.
> 
> For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.





Oliver1655 said:


> Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.
> 
> For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.





Oliver1655 said:


> Since most of my wood is relatively clean, I use full chisel most of the time. Thank God for a tractor with forks/grapple, bucking trailer & splitter with out-feed tables! I can normally pick-up & keep the logs/wood off the ground.
> 
> For stump work I use semi-chisel with a hard nosed bar.



How are the pain meds John?


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. I fell asleep early so I am up early. It feels nice to get a good nights sleep. I have some pecan to pick up today or the next. First pecan for me. Won't know how much until I get there. Have a good one.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Hinerman. maybe someday I could get a couple of piece's of pecan.....I would like to try it in my smoker!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Freakin cold. Going back to bed.

Jim: got the 'puter fixed?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning all.

Had trouble with my wireless interface. Kept cutting out on me, just got a new one so hopefully I will have consistent internet access.

Thumb is actually doing fairly well. It is still twice the size of my other thumb but I can now put a small amount of pressure on it. The knuckle still feels pretty bruised though.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

anybody ever used mimosa for smoking? I've seen mixed reviews but don't wanna ruin a chunk of meat if its not.
oh yeah! good morning to you all.


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> anybody ever used mimosa for smoking? I've seen mixed reviews but don't wanna ruin a chunk of meat if its not.
> oh yeah! good morning to you all.



I don't think I'd try mimosa?

I have a buddy that is a an award winning BBQ cook. http://naamansbbq.com/ Just recently asked him what wood he uses, he said "Oak and nothing else". I asked about Hickory and he said " makes the meat too biter for his taste". 

Also my favorite smoked sausage is from Bradly's country store in North Florida. I was down there a couple months ago and wanted to check out their smoker, yes I large pile of Oak setting there. They've been smoking meats for a 100 years.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I don't think I'd try mimosa?
> 
> I have a buddy that is a an award winning BBQ cook. http://naamansbbq.com/ Just recently asked him what wood he uses, he said "Oak and nothing else". I asked about Hickory and he said " makes the meat too biter for his taste".
> 
> Also my favorite smoked sausage is from Bradly's country store in North Florida. I was down there a couple months ago and wanted to check out their smoker, yes I large pile of Oak setting there. They've been smoking meats for a 100 years.


Oak is one of my favorites..
Dry Hickory without bark is good too, but add bark to the mix and it gets bitter..
Cherry too strong..
Pecan OK without bark of course.
Maple good..
Green wood is not good...
Get this... The wood fired pizza guys in KC like Oak and Ash exclusively...
Go figure..


----------



## workshop

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## RVALUE

This sounds insane, but we used western red cedar once making jerky with Cavenders. Couldn't eat it the first day, fight over it the second.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Oak is one of my favorites..
> Dry Hickory without bark is good too, but add bark to the mix and it gets bitter..
> Cherry too strong..
> Pecan OK without bark of course.
> Maple good..
> Green wood is not good...
> Get this... The wood fired pizza guys in KC like Oak and Ash exclusively...
> Go figure..


Matt, those pork butts we had at your place were sure good!


----------



## jetmd

I grew up in NE Iowa and last time I was home talked to my dad about the meat I smoke and the different types of wood I
have tried.
Now keep in mind my dad is 80 years old and grew up on the farm in IA also and he told of smoking meat when
he was a little kid, so I said what kind of wood did you use? You didn't have a tree in sight of your farm let alone an Oak or
Hickory tree!
Without hesitation he said "Corn cobs" It's all we had and it worked good and the meat tasted great!
Good Luck finding corn cobs now, I haven't seen anybody pick corn in years.....other than seed corn which is still picked
in ear form and processed at the plant.


----------



## sam-tip

I have air tested many bacon / meat smoke houses using corn cobs. Most of the major packing plant still use cobs.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, those pork butts we had at your place were sure good!


2 year old Hickory/Oak mix
No bark!!!
Bark is evil...

I've cooked over corn cobs, white hot! but never smoked anything with em'..
That's interesting..
Guess the early settlers would cook their beans over a fire made with Buffalo poo, so......


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> 2 year old Hickory/Oak mix
> No bark!!!
> Bark is evil...
> 
> I've cooked over corn cobs, white hot! but never smoked anything with em'..
> That's interesting..
> Guess the early settlers would cook their beans over a fire made with Buffalo poo, so......


 I wonder what poo bbq would be like???
im glad we have wood!!!


----------



## jetmd

Well it wasn't buffalo, but my dad used to use dry cow "pies" for heat. He said it would burn and
produce heat. Back then that's all that mattered.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, buffalo chips were a major source of heat in the 1800's and coal oil.


----------



## workshop

Just heard from Ed. The last Charity Cut put us over 1000 loads delivered since 2009, when we started this. 1004 to be exact. The last 14 months we are at 424 loads. 
He talks about you guys all the time, where ever he is at. And he gets around a lot. Calls you all the "Wild Wood Chucks."   

Its unbelievable the effort everyone has put in for this organization.
I know I keep saying this. 
Thanks guys and gals.
Steve


----------



## Brettl

Evening guys. 31 with a little snow in wichita. I've seen pics of a husky 265XP and a 365. What Are some other desirable husky saws in the under 500 range and What makes them saws to look for? I see them frequently around here but prices are very inconsistent. This is a largely Stihl Ares so I think there's deals to be found on huskies, I'd just like to know what to look for.

So is there another gtg or charity cut any time soon? I'd love to attend one ifcscedule permits.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Brettl said:


> Evening guys. 31 with a little snow in wichita. I've seen pics of a husky 265XP and a 365. What Are some other desirable husky saws in the under 500 range and What makes them saws to look for? I see them frequently around here but prices are very inconsistent. This is a largely Stihl Ares so I think there's deals to be found on huskies, I'd just like to know what to look for.
> 
> So is there another gtg or charity cut any time soon? I'd love to attend one ifcscedule permits.


Not a Husky guy but be hunting a 372. I see a 372 XPW in my future, just got to wait for the right deal.


----------



## cobey

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not a Husky guy but be hunting a 372. I see a 372 XPW in my future, just got to wait for the right deal.


 372 is #1 on my list too.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector

cobey said:


> 372 is #1 on my list too.....


Even Stihl guys like a 372, but you wont see me act like it at a GTG. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Evening guys. 31 with a little snow in wichita. I've seen pics of a husky 265XP and a 365. What Are some other desirable husky saws in the under 500 range and What makes them saws to look for? I see them frequently around here but prices are very inconsistent. This is a largely Stihl Ares so I think there's deals to be found on huskies, I'd just like to know what to look for.
> 
> So is there another gtg or charity cut any time soon? I'd love to attend one ifcscedule permits.


The husky 365 is the saw to grab if possible...
If built properly, they'll embarrass saws 20 cc bigger...
That's all I'm gonna say...


----------



## Hedgerow

I got one here...
Just plain nasty...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> The husky 365 is the saw to grab if possible...
> If built properly, they'll embarrass saws 20 cc bigger...
> That's all I'm gonna say...


Yea but you don't get the nostalgia of the Famous 372. Like the 044 is faster better but I carry the 038.


----------



## Brettl

I saw s 265XP earlier in the thread, what's the story on that model? Still trying to sort out the Poulan rebadges. I read somewhere that Husky broke away from the Poulan conglomerate?


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea but you don't get the nostalgia of the Famous 372. Like the 044 is faster better but I carry the 038.


Tru dat....


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> I saw s 265XP earlier in the thread, what's the story on that model? Still trying to sort out the Poulan rebadges. I read somewhere that Husky broke away from the Poulan conglomerate?


Not the same...
365, or no 65...


----------



## Brettl

My mistake, it was a 262XP that sunfish posted


----------



## Hedgerow

262 is a great saw.. Power to weight is great...



Don't want no part of a 365 come horsepower throw down, but very nice rigs.


----------



## sunfish

Brettl said:


> I saw s 265XP earlier in the thread, what's the story on that model? Still trying to sort out the Poulan rebadges. I read somewhere that Husky broke away from the Poulan conglomerate?


Only the two smallest cheapest Husky saws are made by Poulan. No others. Husky own Poulan now.


----------



## Hinerman

Work Saw Collector said:


> Not a Husky guy but be hunting a 372. I see a 372 XPW in my future, just got to wait for the right deal.





cobey said:


> 372 is #1 on my list too.....





Work Saw Collector said:


> Even Stihl guys like a 372, but you wont see me act like it at a GTG. LOL



Meh, they are ok. I would take one if somebody gave me one


----------



## Hinerman

Brettl said:


> So is there another gtg or charity cut any time soon? I'd love to attend one ifcscedule permits.



I like to hear this. Stay tuned for the next one.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Just heard from Ed. He talks about you guys all the time, where ever he is at. And he gets around a lot. Calls you all the "Wild Wood Chucks."



We got to come up with a better name than that. Anybody have any ideas? No, not "The 372s"...


----------



## old cookie

Coby I found one of the chains,it aint much .It was the worst chain of the lot.It came from my dad.Cutters are really short,but I don't think the rakers were ever touched,Don't know how it cut.You can have it if you want it.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I found one of the chains,it aint much .It was the worst chain of the lot.It came from my dad.Cutters are really short,but I don't think the rakers were ever touched,Don't know how it cut.You can have it if you want it.


 sweet! ill figure out how to get it from ya  worth a shot to see what i can do to it


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I found one of the chains,it aint much .It was the worst chain of the lot.It came from my dad.Cutters are really short,but I don't think the rakers were ever touched,Don't know how it cut.You can have it if you want it.


 thanks so much for taking time to dig threw stuff, its a pain for me to find stuff even when i know where i left it, and know i have it


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! Want a sleeper, 362 with a ported 372xpg cyl.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Mike


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning Mike.


----------



## sawnami

Hey Steve. Missing the starter battery but might be good for parts. 


Mc Culloch MAC 3-10E Chainsaw - $35
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4790217018.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas! Want a sleeper, 362 with a ported 372xpg cyl.......


 
Would you like me to PM you my address so you can send it to me? I will even pay shipping.

Morning everybody. Cut up 90% of the pecan yesterday. It rained on me so I got soaked. Going back today to load it up.


----------



## Homelite410

Here is the saw that I ran at my first gtg that showed me that my 410 Homelite wasn't quits as bad ass as I thought. Mitch built this and for those who have never seen one it is a small mount saw. Jonsered 2163:


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

At least snag that 10-10E for somebody!!!!!! Who for you can figure out later.

Grandkids here today as school canceled due to the snow.

Wellness check on Jim later maybe.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Here is the saw that I ran at my first gtg that showed me that my 410 Homelite wasn't quits as bad ass as I thought. Mitch built this and for those who have never seen one it is a small mount saw. Jonsered 2163:




What wood that be? Walnut?


----------



## Hedgerow

Not likely..


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas! Want a sleeper, 362 with a ported 372xpg cyl.......


Morning Mike. I'd like a 362 with a 365 special top-end.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Not likely..



Just checking. 'Town trees' are routinely cut up for firewood because of nails, clothesline eye bolts etc.. Even trees adjacient to the barn yard.


----------



## Homelite410

That was Cottonwood!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> That was Cottonwood!


An Iowa staple!!!

I actually wish I had more cottonwood around here... 
It would make scrounging race cants a lot easier!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


>



Wrong in so few ways.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

for your viewing please. please, someone get this
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4809636773.html


----------



## sunfish

jerrycmorrow said:


> for your viewing please. please, someone get this
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4809636773.html


Maybe Steve will get it. He seems to like that sort of thing...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Maybe Steve will get it. He seems to like that sort of thing...


Too small...
We all looking fer bigguns...


----------



## Brettl

Can't lose for 30, wish I was closer. I like the older stuff for the "cool" factor. I agree though, bigger=cooler.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Too small...
> We all looking fer bigguns...



Too small until you have tried one. 40cc of real attitude.

Mo.Jim is alive and well. Just having dialup connection troubles. And back pain still. 

Seems his phone line is buried behind a bunch of boxes w/saw parts. 

To quote his next door neighbor "Imagine that"...................................LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fellow who has English as a second language inquired about the Echo 330T. Should be interesting. May have to call my friend Rosa.

Ummmm..................Hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Too small until you have tried one. 40cc of real attitude.
> 
> Mo.Jim is alive and well. Just having dialup connection troubles. And back pain still.
> 
> Seems his phone line is buried behind a bunch of boxes w/saw parts.
> 
> To quote his next door neighbor "Imagine that"...................................LOL


Thanks for the update, I think of him often. Then I pour me a cup and light one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Thanks for the update, I think of him often. Then I pour me a cup and light one.


Damn!! 
You really do think of ole Jim alot Stephen??!!


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Hey Steve. Missing the starter battery but might be good for parts.
> 
> 
> Mc Culloch MAC 3-10E Chainsaw - $35
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4790217018.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Yeah, saw that one. Been on there for 2 or 3 weeks. Want that thing so bad it hurts, but from T-day to C-day chainsaw funds are nonexistant.


----------



## Hedgerow

I could probably call the guy, but I suspect it does not run, and someone would need to have parts to get it going, of which I do not...
"Took in on trade/Know nothing about"
Translated:
"This thing don't run, and I don't know why. So I can't flip it. Maybe someone else needs parts"


----------



## workshop

I could actually use it. I have a 10-10E that needs stuff. But, this time of year, money gets diverted to other things.


----------



## 67L36Driver

You betcha. Mine got diverted to the shop to fix the freakin Forester.


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> I could actually use it. I have a 10-10E that needs stuff. But, this time of year, money gets diverted to other things.


I know what you mean. I've been looking at this one all morning wondering if it was worth the gamble and the hassle of dipping into what's left of my savings account.
Columbia/Jeff City CL - http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/grd/4810238066.html


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> I know what you mean. I've been looking at this one all morning wondering if it was worth the gamble and the hassle of dipping into what's left of my savings account.
> Columbia/Jeff City CL - http://columbiamo.craigslist.org/grd/4810238066.html


That's a tough one, there. Good price, too.


----------



## cobey

the 66 might be worth that


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> the 66 might be worth that



Cobey get your head out of the Gutter


----------



## Homelite410

The best stihl is the one you just sold....... Unless its an 064..... Or blk vintage.............


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cobey get your head out of the Gutter


 66 is bad ???


----------



## cobey

if it is nasty, i recon most my nasty days are over...  my fun is just fiddling with a few mechanical things,
plant some sweet taters, and eating them, coffee, nutty bars, making hot sauce, calling and bugging saw buddys or car buddys, and other boring stuff


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> making hot sauce



Noted. This will be something I want to try after next years garden. Mind if I bend your ear in the future?


----------



## cobey

no problem...... my table sauce starts as a pound on habanero peppers, blended with white vinegar, boil for 20 minets or so
i will share anything i have learned


----------



## Hinerman

Got a large trailer load of pecan today. Going back for more tomorrow (not quite a trailer load left). Got another call from a customer to buy some firewood---1/3 cord delivered. I like this transaction because the guy gives me his trailer, I go load it and drop his trailer back off.


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> if it is nasty, i recon most my nasty days are over...  my fun is just fiddling with a few mechanical things,
> plant some sweet taters, and eating them, coffee, nutty bars, making hot sauce, calling and bugging saw buddys or car buddys, and other boring stuff



Where did all those Mt. Dew bottles come from?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a fantastic day....HOHOHO


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's, Happy Friday!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howwwdeeee


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all! Just got back home and stoked up the stove a bit. Since we had those dang french doors on the N. side of the house replaced with windows and a 36" walk-through installed on the W. side of the living rm, the house is staying a lot warmer and the stove is a lot more effective... Who knew? Hopefully this makes a LARGE dent in my propane bill(s).



Brettl said:


> Evening guys. 31 with a little snow in wichita. I've seen pics of a husky 265XP and a 365. What Are some other desirable husky saws in the under 500 range and What makes them saws to look for? I see them frequently around here but prices are very inconsistent. This is a largely Stihl Ares so I think there's deals to be found on huskies, I'd just like to know what to look for. So is there another gtg or charity cut any time soon? I'd love to attend one ifcscedule permits.



The 365 hopped up is nasty. Every time I've played with Matt's saw it makes me smile. my 372 that Stumpy did up is no slouch. With one of Matt's special chains, I bet the cut times would be very similar and Matt was right: 372s are just plain angry. Dad's finger-ported 262 is an amazing little devil. It's more akin to a pissed off, motorized badger... With you being in Wichita I bet we could make some arrangements for you to come down a play with a few of the toys to give you some context and perspective in your Husky search. I'm around 25 miles South of you give or take.


----------



## Locust Cutter

That said, if you really want to understand the Orange koolaid, find a minty 346xp... No further words will be necessary after the first run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Locust Cutter said:


> That said, if you really want to understand the Orange koolaid, find a minty 346xp... No further words will be necessary after the first run.


I give you that one, can't argue against any of that post.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust Cutter said:


> That said, if you really want to understand the Orange koolaid, find a minty 346xp... No further words will be necessary after the first run.




A Husky 346 is the antidote for creamcicleitise.


----------



## jetmd

Gentlemen,
If any of you have a 365 or 372xp I would like to have the opportunity to test run one or both of these
before I step out on that limb and buy my new saw. I am on the North side of KC but would be willing to drive to your
location for a visit and test cut.
Thanks for your consideration!
Chet


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet you off today?


----------



## jetmd

Yes Sir! Today is my Birthday and I took the day off.
The big 0 can be by just fine without me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Yes Sir! Today is my Birthday and I took the day off.
> The big 0 can be by just fine without me.



Happy B-day.


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Gentlemen,
> If any of you have a 365 or 372xp I would like to have the opportunity to test run one or both of these
> before I step out on that limb and buy my new saw. I am on the North side of KC but would be willing to drive to your
> location for a visit and test cut.
> Thanks for your consideration!
> Chet


You're welcome to run either of mine, but they ain't stock...
So your impression may be amiss...


----------



## mdavlee

You guys are chatty. When's the next cut/GTG out there? 

I'm sure a ported 372 or 365 could be found for someone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Gentlemen,
> If any of you have a 365 or 372xp I would like to have the opportunity to test run one or both of these
> before I step out on that limb and buy my new saw. I am on the North side of KC but would be willing to drive to your
> location for a visit and test cut.
> Thanks for your consideration!
> Chet



I think WARJOHN has a 372 I will give him a text and find out. I don't wish I did I have several others not that one.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> You guys are chatty. When's the next cut/GTG out there?
> 
> I'm sure a ported 372 or 365 could be found for someone.


I think Steve was talking January sometime...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Cold and dreary again today. Not helping Jim and my seasonal affected disorder.

Maybe the lights and noise of a casino will help.


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> I think Steve was talking January sometime...


Where do they happen?


67L36Driver said:


> Maybe the lights and noise of a casino will help.


Can't hurt!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Grandson's Christmas program.



Now off to geezer daycare.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> Where do they happen?
> 
> Can't hurt!



All over the place... But most common within 40 miles of Springfield.


----------



## SteveSS

Sounds pretty cool. I'd like to come and see the next one maybe, if time permits.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Our KG Shepard.


----------



## Homelite410

SteveSS said:


> Sounds pretty cool. I'd like to come and see the next one maybe, if time permits.


Don't just come see!!! Bring a saw and some gloves n stuff!


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think WARJOHN has a 372 I will give him a text and find out. I don't wish I did I have several others not that one.



I just texted you back. My 372 is a little low on power it needs freshened up. He can try my Makita 6401. It's not as strong as a 372 but probably the closest I have. I am working today but I have the next 16 days off Maybe we can all 3 get together and run some saws.


----------



## workshop

mdavlee said:


> You guys are chatty. When's the next cut/GTG out there?
> 
> I'm sure a ported 372 or 365 could be found for someone.


Currently looking at January 24th, outside chance on the 10th.


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> Where did all those Mt. Dew bottles come from?


 CRAP!!! I fergot diet mountain dew


----------



## cobey

i put the short 3/8 bar i got at tree monkeys on my 500 EVL .......... its just under 14" from the tip to the dawgs
the saw is almost bigger than the bar


----------



## cobey

Hi Kenneth, Steve, Mike,Carl... fellas


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I just texted you back. My 372 is a little low on power it needs freshened up. He can try my Makita 6401. It's not as strong as a 372 but probably the closest I have. I am working today but I have the next 16 days off Maybe we can all 3 get together and run some saws.



that sounds good to me I am off from the 24th to the 5th.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hi Cobey.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas..... Cobey has me drooling over these now.....






Made some 7900 adapters today!






Now I'm taking my girls shopping for mommas Christmas present!


----------



## rburg

You going to get her a Jonsered or a Husqvarna?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas..... Cobey has me drooling over these now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some 7900 adapters today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm taking my girls shopping for mommas Christmas present!


The boots look nice and tough. I keep threatening to replace my steel-toed Justin ropers, but they have been VERY tough for Justins... 
Which adapter do I need to mount a Stihl 660 Bar on my Dolmar 9010 (same mount as the 6300-7900 and 372xp)? I don't have pay pal, but Mom does and I can get you the $$$ through her. I'd like 2 of them (1 and a spare).



cobey said:


> i put the short 3/8 bar i got at tree monkeys on my 500 EVL .......... its just under 14" from the tip to the dawgs
> the saw is almost bigger than the bar


I bet that changed the balance point a bit...


----------



## Hedgerow

I got an adapter to run the Stihl bars on the 9010...
But I refuse to insult the saw like that...
Just can't do it...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> I got an adapter to run the Stihl bars on the 9010...
> But I refuse to dress up the saw like that...
> Just can't do it...



Gotcha. LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I was over on Facebook with Randy, Jeremy, few others ipad goes "ding" Hedgerow made a post. LOL Oh hell no.


----------



## gritz

Didn't mess with chainsaws today. Went and got more thinking juice, lol. Now I've got my German Hefeweizen on tap in the basement.





One of my only chainsaw related beer glasses.


----------



## Hedgerow

That tap needs a Dolmar handle...


----------



## jetmd

16 miles from Smithville to Liberty........thirsty......


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> 16 miles from Smithville to Liberty........thirsty......



You get up to Joetown give us a jingle.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> that sounds good to me I am off from the 24th to the 5th.


 If it dries up enough we can go to my sisters property and cut some locust.


----------



## old cookie

jetnd I got a stock 372 come to my place run it. Then go 15 miles east to Matts and run the ported 372.


----------



## Homelite410

rburg said:


> You going to get her a Jonsered or a Husqvarna?


She already has a 1200.00 husqvarna!


Work Saw Collector said:


> I was over on Facebook with Randy, Jeremy, few others ipad goes "ding" Hedgerow made a post. LOL Oh hell no.


I never get invited...........


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> That tap needs a Dolmar handle...



I'll have to see how much a keg full of Dolmars costs, lol.



jetmd said:


> 16 miles from Smithville to Liberty........thirsty......



Yep, we're practically neighbors.  Give me a shout if you need something.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

You all sleeping in this morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> She already has a 1200.00 husqvarna!
> 
> I never get invited...........


Motorcycle or sewing machine?

It is all the people in charge of the fundraiser facebook group. his (Phil) family as well.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl and crew.


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> Motorcycle or sewing machine?
> 
> It is all the people in charge of the fundraiser facebook group. his (Phil) family as well.


Sewing machine!


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> Don't just come see!!! Bring a saw and some gloves n stuff!


But of course.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> If it dries up enough we can go to my sisters property and cut some locust.



Frozen works for me too.

Good morning everyone .


----------



## Brettl

Morning everyone.
I've heard black locust burns as hot as hedge but wouldn't know it if I saw it. We burn a lot of hedge but I'm going to have to look up locust on here so I can cut and compare some day.


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> that sounds good to me I am off from the 24th to the 5th.





Homelite410 said:


> She already has a 1200.00 husqvarna!


That qualifies almost every Husky.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Morning everyone.
> I've heard black locust burns as hot as hedge but wouldn't know it if I saw it. We burn a lot of hedge but I'm going to have to look up locust on here so I can cut and compare some day.


Burns just as hot, not quite as long..
Black locust is yellow in color like hedge, but not "as" yellow..
More like mulberry yellow..
Same rot resistance as hedge too..


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all see this... STIHL Chainsaw Plays Silent Night:


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Black locust is yellow in color like hedge, but not "as" yellow..



So they say  Black locust is a pale yellow while hedge is bright yellow, almost fluorescent. 

Cut up some oak logs I had laying around this morning. Went to Sam's basketball game. Then me and boys spent the afternoon with my dad. I wish he would come cut with me but I will take any time I can. We went to a house that is going to be bulldozed (the one I took trees from a couple of weeks ago) and did some scraping. Dad likes to do that stuff. Some of it he sells in a garage sale, the rest goes to the scrap yard. After a couple hours sweat was running down his face and he said, "I have had enough of this place, let's go. I don't know why I do this, too much work for not much gain." I told him, "Same reason I cut wood. I like it and it puts a little money in your pocket, and it beats sitting on the couch."

Have a good evening...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Friend Allen turned down the cylinder spigot. Husky Rancher white top going back together.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stupid geezer I have to work with misplaced the throttle rod. And the bucking spike/muffler brace screw. Sigh.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Don Your thoughts?



Edit: I never heard of this.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Frozen works for me too.
> 
> Good morning everyone .


 We probably have a better chance of frozen than dry.


----------



## sawnami

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I never heard of this.



My Mom always used the edge of a crock bowl to sharpen her kitchen knives. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

hay all, worked all day at the hotrod shop, started building a new motor for the bosses 64 impala ss 4 speed car, he just got it minus the engine somewhere in OK,
he has wanted one for 50 years, also put together a .....torque a verter.... (veriable speed belt drive) system for a stupid fast mini bike,
helped fix the welder , made a list of some parts to buy


----------



## Homelite410

I started building an American Girl Doll stable for our daughters horses!


----------



## cobey

your a good daddy Mike


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all. Been up and down since 0600 this morning... This flu that clobbered me affects both ends, harshly... I don't recommend it. Have a good night/tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

sorry for that man, get well soon, prayers from franklin ks


----------



## 79jasper

Helped a buddy clear around his pond. 
He bought a new little stihl. Thing was like 5 lbs at most. Think he said 14 inch bar. 
Amazing the difference with just us two working. 

What was strange, the only oaks around are near the pond, and most of them were fairly small. But we trimmed around them in hopes of them growing better. 
Bunch off willows also. One huge sucker. 

Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Woke up this morning to a cold house. Furnace was angry because I haven't cleaned it. Vacuumed it out, took the compressor to it, and she seems to be working okay now. Thanks goodness it was simple! One of the jet tubes was almost completely clogged with lint. I guess that's just a hazard of having your furnace in the laundry room. Now it's time to get the smokers out and get the ribs ready........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Gritz You didn't say what time to be over for ribs.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. Getting ready to go to church then go do X-mas dinner with the family.


----------



## Lurch2

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I never heard of this.





Bottom edge of a coffee cup works too in a pinch. If you can find an empty 1.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

50 Rancher almost together but having issues with the throttle rod. Geezer found it hiding under some newsprint. On the floor. Darn thing sticks and holds the throttle open a bit.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lurch2 said:


> Bottom edge of a coffee cup works too in a pinch. If you can find an empty 1.



Waiting to hear from Sunfish on this. Meanwhile I use these.


----------



## Hedgerow

Coffee....


----------



## SteveSS

Yes, coffee. I finally got mine made after getting the dogs out, fed and out the second time. Got the fire raked down and the boiler reloaded for the day. Have an appointment to look at another rescue pup in an hour or so to see how she fits with the other two. We really don't need another dog, but she's awful cute and has floppy ears, so we'll see how it goes. Ahh well, what's another mouth to feed?


----------



## sawnami

My sharpening crutch. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeez...
I just have an old, junky stone...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Jeez...
> I just have an old, junky stone...


That's because you know how to put an edge on a blade. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

I came across a large hard translucent Arkansas oil stone in some auction items that I bought a while back. Found out what it was worth AFTER I sold it. [emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> My sharpening crutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



We been painting old Remys John Deere green have we?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> That's because you know how to put an edge on a blade. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I actually use it on chains...


----------



## sunfish

Work Saw Collector said:


> Don Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I never heard of this.



It works if the edge isn't completely fubed up. The edge of a window is etched, or sand blasted and just rough enough to be abrasive. & like said said the edge of most ceramic cups or bottom edge of a ceramic plate or bowl works well. We've all seen the ceramic sharpening rod, this is not much different.


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> My sharpening crutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


These work very good & hard to screw up cause the angles stay the same.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> We been painting old Remys John Deere green have we?



No, that's the original paint.


----------



## sunfish

I like a big Norton India stone & DMT diamond stones.


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> My sharpening crutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I use these as well. I need all the help I can get. Once you get your preferred angle and a nice edge, touch ups are a breeze.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> No, that's the original paint.



Hah! I see the difference now on my 'puter. Phone has a very small screen. Duh!

Well, Sunfish didn't say my gun show thingys were bad................................................


----------



## workshop

Need advice and opinions. My niece and husband have offered me a Farm all B tractor for free. Its been sitting a few years and the engine is stuck. And its located about 5 hours from here. Question, will this size work for pulling logs at charity cuts? Or would it be a waste of time for this? Back tires are in good shape but will probably need fronts. Its a narrow front end.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Need advice and opinions. My niece and husband have offered me a Farm all B tractor for free. Its been sitting a few years and the engine is stuck. And its located about 5 hours from here. Question, will this size work for pulling logs at charity cuts? Or would it be a waste of time for this? Back tires are in good shape but will probably need fronts. Its a narrow front end.


I don't anything about the size of these, but logs can be skid with pretty small tractors. I used to use a Kubota L245 2wd. It was a small rig! *For free I'd go get it!*


----------



## RVALUE

Pull the spark plugs and put some diesel in it, it'll probably come free. Then change the oil.


----------



## jetmd

Workshop, where is the tractor at? Might be able to give you a hand with getting it home to your shop.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Need advice and opinions. My niece and husband have offered me a Farm all B tractor for free. Its been sitting a few years and the engine is stuck. And its located about 5 hours from here. Question, will this size work for pulling logs at charity cuts? Or would it be a waste of time for this? Back tires are in good shape but will probably need fronts. Its a narrow front end.


Get it brother! Ifn the logs too big you'll just spin!


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Workshop, where is the tractor at? Might be able to give you a hand with getting it home to your shop.


Its about 20 miles north of Topeka, Kansas.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Its about 20 miles north of Topeka, Kansas.



Long jump to there. Mayetta?

Prairie Band Reservation?


----------



## 67L36Driver

50 Rancher runs but needs a clutch, drum and sprocket. Previous owner must have stalled him a lot judging from the rakers.


----------



## jetmd

Workshop, I can do that for you. All I ask is you cover fuel & toll cost, I will handle everything else.
I did a quick estimate and I would guess total cost $225-300. That's a tough call without knowing
actual condition, if it has sentimental value, if after you get it home you judge it not worth restoring
and would be better off to part it out? Lots of variables.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Long jump to there. Mayetta?
> 
> Prairie Band Reservation?


Holten, Kansas.


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Workshop, I can do that for you. All I ask is you cover fuel & toll cost, I will handle everything else.
> I did a quick estimate and I would guess total cost $225-300. That's a tough call without knowing
> actual condition, if it has sentimental value, if after you get it home you judge it not worth restoring
> and would be better off to part it out? Lots of variables.


Not really sentimental, although it is my niece giving it to me. It comes down to the price being right. First, I'll try talking Ed into helping go get it. He has stuff to haul it with. I have a trailer I could probably haul it with, but not such a long distance.


----------



## jetmd

Understood, please let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## Oliver1655

As Dan said, pull the plugs. Then instead of diesel, I spray a 50/50 mix on ATF & acetone then let it set for a few hours to work. This last fall has an inline 6 cylinder boat motor which had set since 1978, over 38 years & it broke free. I did have to use a pry bar to add preassure while using the starter for a jarring action.

Remember AWOL on the tri-cycle JD at Mansfield? I'd go for it!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Not really sentimental, although it is my niece giving it to me. It comes down to the price being right. First, I'll try talking Ed into helping go get it. He has stuff to haul it with. I have a trailer I could probably haul it with, but not such a long distance.


If you got time to make it go, it's worth getting..


----------



## Hedgerow

Don was right...
Hard to beat orange saws and orange tractors...


----------



## sawnami

While Tammi I were toy shopping, we picked up one for ourselves. 







We've already blown propellers off of it a couple times. We'll have to get the grandkids to show us how it's done. [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve's gonna need to get him some jred's..
To match his Farmall...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 388555
> 
> 
> Don was right...
> Hard to beat orange saws and orange tractors...


Not much better than that!

I need to get a shot of a HuskaBota on here.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Not much better than that!
> 
> I need to get a shot of a HuskaBota on here.


Yes you do!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Left a message on Jim's phone to get his puter fixed. Haven't heard back.


----------



## Hedgerow

Actually, Levi and I used the Dolkita and 562 to noodle over a cord of wood today. Go figure.. The 562 didn't blow up or anything...
Hmmmm...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Left a message on Jim's phone to get his puter fixed. Haven't heard back.




I talked to Jim on my way south this afternoon he is doing fair still has not got computer fixed said he needed a break from all the drama on A.S.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 388555
> 
> 
> Don was right...
> Hard to beat orange saws and orange tractors...


 we got a little bitty 4x4 kabota at work, it has a bucket and brush hog
the little sucker will drag a big chunk wood pretty good, would like to have one like that


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I talked to Jim on my way south this afternoon he is doing fair still has not got computer fixed said he needed a break from all the drama on A.S.


 probably needed a break from all the "enabling" on AS


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Actually, Levi and I used the Dolkita and 562 to noodle over a cord of wood today. Go figure.. The 562 didn't blow up or anything...
> Hmmmm...


 is it supposed to blow up???? I thought it was supposed to last for a long time  do they have an rpm limiting system along with the auto tune?


----------



## Hinerman

Steve, get the tractor. Also, I can borrow a 40-45hp 4x4 tractor if we need it. The same guy that loans me the kubota said we could use it anytime. He has a 100hp tractor too but we have no way to haul it.


----------



## workshop

Confirmed with my niece this evening. The tractor is now mine. Its just in the wrong location. Probably be a few weeks before I try and go get it, then to see what all it needs or doesn't need. But I'm sure it will be a fun project. It will open up a LOT more possibilities on getting wood out.


----------



## RVALUE

My trailer is in Carthage. Kenneth could drag it up and back!


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 388555
> 
> 
> Don was right...
> Hard to beat orange saws and orange tractors...




Mine has been dead for months. Still BARELY running..  If it was green and fools gold, it'd been 10K to get it to the condition it is in now.


----------



## RVALUE

But you'll have to cover the cost to get the trailer out of storage.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> My trailer is in Carthage. Kenneth could drag it up and back!



Luv to but the company truck is off limits to pulling personal vehicles. and my old wood truck is local at best.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Luv to but the company truck is off limits to pulling personal vehicles. and my old wood truck is local at best.


 its cool they let you use it to save miles on your other cars......


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> While Tammi I were toy shopping, we picked up one for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already blown propellers off of it a couple times. We'll have to get the grandkids to show us how it's done. [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 is that a little drone???


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> is that a little drone???



It's a nano-sized quad copter.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> It's a nano-sized quad copter.


some people around here have been flying a bigger machine like that, but it has a camera on it
and takes pictures of stuff .... kinda creepy when it flys over you


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kenneth and the rest of you sleepy heads. It is misting here this morning. I am ready for some sunshine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Getting liquid sunshine here. Trip to Jeff's Small engine and a wellness check on Jim later.

Been a couple weeks since we had any sunshine. Just want to stay in the sack and pull the blanket over my head.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sup? yall? sun? what that be?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> is it supposed to blow up???? I thought it was supposed to last for a long time  do they have an rpm limiting system along with the auto tune?


Yes.. Rev limited coil..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bring T1 back thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/The-Get-Thomas1-Back-Thread.268868/


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rancher 50 all healed up.





Need to get some gentle time on the top end to seat the ring.


----------



## lumberjackchef

where did you find that little guy steve?


sawnami said:


> While Tammi I were toy shopping, we picked up one for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've already blown propellers off of it a couple times. We'll have to get the grandkids to show us how it's done. [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

Been working my butt off trying to get the last orders done for Christmas delivery...


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> where did you find that little guy steve?


HobbyTown USA
Little booger is a bullet. Flys faster than the eye can follow it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> HobbyTown USA
> Little booger is a bullet. Flys faster than the eye can follow it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Bet that makes for frequent wrecks. LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

Saaaaaaaaaaay they would make great shotgun targets. Practice for dove season.


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> Confirmed with my niece this evening. The tractor is now mine. Its just in the wrong location. Probably be a few weeks before I try and go get it, then to see what all it needs or doesn't need. But I'm sure it will be a fun project. It will open up a LOT more possibilities on getting wood out.



If everyone else falls through, let me know. I'm pretty sure that my fat bottomed girl will pull it. I had a friend's 30' dual tandem GN trailer ad 19 big rounds of brome on it awhile back. I think I was pushing a bit over 30K but thankfully wasn't stopped. The farm tag helps (a bit). 

On a happier note, I am hitting on about 6 cylinders today. I had to go into work to take 2 closed book test for 2 certifications I have. For being still out of it a bit and doing a cram and dump I did ok. 1 test had 146 questions to study and the other had 127. Each test was 40 questions randomly out of those banks and got 90 and 92% scores respectively. I also split/stacked about a S-10 load of Hedge. Now I'm done... A few more days and I should be ready to deliver a cord to a customer of mine. I;m still waiting to hear from Flyinglow as he had an eye appt today for potential issues. I'm hoping he's ok.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Trip to Jeff's Small engine and a wellness check on Jim later.





Evening folks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Kenneth..


----------



## cobey

hey all, just made a pot of napalm chili for work....
i will pay dearly just having to taste it to get it right..... the stuff burns all the way threw!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt ,Cobey It is wet. Going to have to freeze to get out of the drive.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Evening folks.



Evening Kenneth!

Gave Jim a call while down at Halls. No answer. Must have been out and about.

Hand the 50 Rancher with me for show and tell.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt ,Cobey It is wet. Going to have to freeze to get out of the drive.


 sucky deal..my yard is floating too


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> My trailer is in Carthage. Kenneth could drag it up and back!





sawnami said:


> HobbyTown USA
> Little booger is a bullet. Flys faster than the eye can follow it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


2 or 3 years ago my youngest bought me a little helicopter to goof around with (OK, OK, OK, play with). It was pretty cool, but I'm not a helicopter pilot. Most of the time it went like this. Smack the ceiling, hit the floor. Smack the ceiling, hit the floor. After a while, several months, I got to where I could get it to hover. Mean while my son, who got one too, Would fly his around the house, into and out of different rooms, spins and dipping and dodging around.
Yeah, mine pretty much sits now.


----------



## RVALUE

I don't know how Hedgerow knew my greatest weakness was video games and helicopters. 

Evening All!


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> hey all, just made a pot of napalm chili for work....
> i will pay dearly just having to taste it to get it right..... the stuff burns all the way threw!!!!


The truly good chili has a habit of doing that... The misery is worth it though. Something about the song lyric "Hurts so good"...


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> The truly good chili has a habit of doing that... The misery is worth it though. Something about the song lyric "Hurts so good"...


 1/2 quart of scotch bonnets were overkill


----------



## Locust Cutter

That might be overkill for me...


----------



## Homelite410

Evening gents! Rain here and the shop is 72° trying to finish this before for my girls before Christmas. America girl stable for 3 horses!




this woodworking is enjoyable with the right tools and straight wood, neither of which I possess........


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> That might be overkill for me...


 me too i underestimated how strong they were!


----------



## cobey

took a break from playing with saws today, took the hotrod oldsmobile out for a little bit,
i forget how much fun that thing is to drive


----------



## Oliver1655

Have a friend at church looking for a coil for his Stihl 041. Anyone happen to have an extra?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Have a friend at church looking for a coil for his Stihl 041. Anyone happen to have an extra?


As stoopid as this may sound...
I think so..
Will look tomorrow.....


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I don't know how Hedgerow knew my greatest weakness was video games and helicopters.
> 
> Evening All!


The thumb challenged salute you Dan..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> The thumb challenged salute you Dan..


 
Oh man, this made me laugh real good...


----------



## Oliver1655

"The thumb challenged salute you Dan."

I think I might fit this category.


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> took a break from playing with saws today, took the hotrod oldsmobile out for a little bit,
> i forget how much fun that thing is to drive


I miss my old '85 Cutlass... I would like to find another clean one, drop an LS3 in it mated to a 6spd manual.... A limited slip rear and a nice front-end with adjustable coil-overs and Baer brakes would make for killer cruiser. On my budget anyhow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth! Morning fellow midlanders.

Still no sunshine in the forecast.

Daughter's move into town paying dividends. 'Sketty & meatballs last nite. Burp!


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It would be nice to see some Sun..


----------



## Homelite410

Ken Block's Gymkhana 7 Original With 1965 Ford Mu…: . Just wow!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning yall. wishing a blessed day on all of yas.


----------



## RVALUE

Oliver1655 said:


> Have a friend at church looking for a coil for his Stihl 041. Anyone happen to have an extra?



Extra Friend? 
Several. 
Some on AS we can do without. 













Not.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all.


----------



## sam-tip

cobey said:


> took a break from playing with saws today, took the hotrod oldsmobile out for a little bit,
> i forget how much fun that thing is to drive



Cobey what year and model Oldsmobile? I sold my 67 442 this year. Didn't drive it anymore and garage space was more important. Stopped driving it when gas hit $5. My brother still has 5 or 6 Olds muscle cars (67-69)


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> As stoopid as this may sound...
> I think so..
> Will look tomorrow.....


PM me if you din't I may have.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Ken Block's Gymkhana 7 Original With 1965 Ford Mu…: . Just wow!



I watched that video before. Is it possible to hit puberty twice? Like Clint said "A man's got to know his limitations" and those were vastly beyond mine. I'd settle for a bit of shine, a bit of rumble and a good power-slide now and again...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hard compound tires on 'Old Blue' are a hoot given the wide expanse of an empty parking lot.

Shhhhhh. Don't tell Blondie!

The 17 year old still alive in the geezer body.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sam-tip said:


> Cobey what year and model Oldsmobile? I sold my 67 442 this year. Didn't drive it anymore and garage space was more important. Stopped driving it when gas hit $5. My brother still has 5 or 6 Olds muscle cars (67-69)


Dad would like a '68 or '69 Cutlass, preferably a 442, a '70-'72 Chevelle or a '70-72 or a 70-'72 Monte Carlo but his absolute dream is a '72 GTO Judge in the red/orange color with the external hood tach. I would be tickled with any of those, but my big three (GM anyway) would be a '69-70 Nova, a '70 Chevelle (w/a '72 rear end, heresy maybe but it's more balanced to me) or a '66 LeMans as I'll likely not be able to afford an actual Goat any decade soon... I've had a '68 and a '72 Chevelle, but both were bastardized from the factory as 4-doors (thus in my price-range)... LOL


----------



## workshop

Being mechanically inclined myself, my brother always wondered why I never had a hot rod of some kind. I tried building one several times, but raising kids on a church mouse budget, it never happened. Finally decided the only way I was ever going to have one was to buy or trade for one. Ran across and traded for Bumble Bee. 89 Ford Bronco 2. Six inch overall lift with a 93 5.0 in it and a C-4 automatic. Need to get tires for it but is drive able now.


----------



## Homelite410

Another of my favorites! Hot Rod Diesels ringing in the new year:


----------



## sawnami

Those are some pretty wild videos Mike. [emoji106] 
I like this one of Robbie Maddison taking on a bobsled track and ski jump on his bike. Talk about air time [emoji54] 

Dirtbike vs. Bobsled track: 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> Those are some pretty wild videos Mike. [emoji106]
> I like this one of Robbie Maddison taking on a bobsled track and ski jump on his bike. Talk about air time [emoji54]
> 
> Dirtbike vs. Bobsled track:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



**** that was a long jump.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Another of my favorites! Hot Rod Diesels ringing in the new year:



"Six in a row - built to tow" and for good reason. I don't have a Cummins powerplant yet, but after some exhaust work and other items to make them more efficient and less restricted (no boy racer crap) both my 7.3psd and Dad's bullet-proofed 6.0psd both sound pretty good when you let them breath and blow the cob webs out... They're normally driven pretty sedately as parts aren't cheap and self-inflicted stupidity costs more, but sometimes you have to blow the carbon out...


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> Those are some pretty wild videos Mike. [emoji106]
> I like this one of Robbie Maddison taking on a bobsled track and ski jump on his bike. Talk about air time [emoji54]
> 
> Dirtbike vs. Bobsled track:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



That makes me want another dirt bike (which will happen eventually). Unfortunately, that also scares me as I could see (with an extended training session, provided proper instruction, and time to knock the rust off) trying something as monumentally stupid and fun like that.


----------



## Homelite410

Good evening gentlemen here's my wife's latest creation on her Husqvarna sewing machine for my friend Alex's son William!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Cool big blocks and a four patch I just done one the same way.


----------



## cobey

sam-tip said:


> Cobey what year and model Oldsmobile? I sold my 67 442 this year. Didn't drive it anymore and garage space was more important. Stopped driving it when gas hit $5. My brother still has 5 or 6 Olds muscle cars (67-69)


 
mine is a 87 G body (engine test car  ) set up as drag car but never put a cage in it... 
made many passes, some faster that the lack of safety gear will allow
was my daily driver for years, no power anything, i cut a big chunk out of the heater box to run a couple different big blocks
it hasnt had mufflers since the late 90's I could make a buck on it but ill keep it


----------



## Work Saw Collector

II also like how she done half the border in the blue and half in orange.


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> II also like how she done half the border in the blue and half in orange.


Thank you Stephen I will tell her!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Talking quilts My Daughter in law just brought hers over tonight, she took a string quilt class I gave a year ago she finally got it done.





All it lacks is the binding, we will start on that.


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Ken Block's Gymkhana 7 Original With 1965 Ford Mu…: . Just wow!



Those old mustangs make my tits hard.


----------



## Homelite410

sunfish said:


> Those old mustangs make my tits hard.


Just that one for me! I like how wide it is with the flares on it! And 4x4 is bad to the bone!


----------



## bigtuna

Hey fellas, bought a new 545 husk. Last wk. Haven't got to run it til today. Wow luv it. Wanted a link and trim saw love the auto tune buried it in big white oak trunk ran the Dickens out of it for about 5 min. Any way Mary Christmas to me. Having trouble postin pics. Doesn't like my phone I guess.


----------



## cobey

my cutlass isnt hi dollar, like the old muscle cars, but ive had a couple people offer $3500+
for the old pig


----------



## cobey

bigtuna said:


> Hey fellas, bought a new 545 husk. Last wk. Haven't got to run it til today. Wow luv it. Wanted a link and trim saw love the auto tune buried it in big white oak trunk ran the Dickens out of it for about 5 min. Any way Mary Christmas to me. Having trouble postin pics. Doesn't like my phone I guess.


 i have heard good things about them saws


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Just that one for me! I like how wide it is with the flares on it! And 4x4 is bad to the bone!


One in the vid is cool, but no 4wd fer me... I like the 65-66 hot rodded but kept low. I had a 67 & a 68 fastback 30 odd years ago, but always liked the older ones better.


----------



## cobey

dang i derealed the tread,,, is this SH


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Another of my favorites! Hot Rod Diesels ringing in the new year:




I was running one of my old beater drag cars on a friday night test n tune at MOKAN dragway (local track) 
about ten years ago, they lined me up by this jacked up dodge 4x4 (before big goofy 1 foot around stacks comming out of the beds of modified diesels)
the lights came down, comming out of first the big sob was still there, into third he was at my door.. i crossed the lights about
a car ahead of him. there wasnt as many guys with turned up trucks running back then, it was crazy seeing them big old trucks running so stinking fast!
contrary to popular belief you can destroy them big engines running that much boost... seen it happen on an expensive work truck


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Good evening gentlemen here's my wife's latest creation on her Husqvarna sewing machine for my friend Alex's son William!


I'd definitely put that Husky blanket on my bed...


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Talking quilts My Daughter in law just brought hers over tonight, she took a string quilt class I gave a year ago she finally got it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it lacks is the binding, we will start on that.



Your daughter in law looks like she's 10 now. Wow, how time flies!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sage and Craig helped me finish these beds up over the the weekend so we finally got them delivered today! The little girls love



them...


----------



## sawnami

And the ECM limits power output until it has over 500 miles on it. [emoji54] 

2015 C7 Z06 Dealership delivery BURNOUT - Vengean…: 



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> And the ECM limits power output until it has over 500 miles on it. [emoji54]
> 
> 2015 C7 Z06 Dealership delivery BURNOUT - Vengean…:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



crazy hi dollar stuff there..... when i worked at the GM dealership the vettes where total turds 90, 91 ,92


----------



## old cookie

jetmed I tried to send you a message.Never did it before ,don't know for sure it worked. Coby I need to get this chain to you how?????


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> jetmed I tried to send you a message.Never did it before ,don't know for sure it worked. Coby I need to get this chain to you how?????


 ill have to catch you sometime for a cup of coffee somewhere..... no big hurry


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Me and boys stacked a little wood yesterday at our woodlot. The wife called while we were working so I handed the phone to Sam to answer it. 15 minutes later the wife shows up...apparently Sam (the little turd) told her to come rescue them from stacking. It's all good. Have a great day.


----------



## jetmd

Good morning fella's!
Just got back from the gym, on my 2nd cup.
Old Cookie got your message, I will be in touch.
You guys have a safe day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A good Christmas Eve morning to all you midlanders.

Blondie was big winner at geezer day care yesterday. Me, lost natch..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning all you saw weirdos. good things on ya.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> A good Christmas Eve morning to all you midlanders.
> 
> Blondie was big winner at geezer day care yesterday. Me, lost natch..


gotta know when to hold and know when to fold. I never walked out with more than I walked in with. too greedy. that's why I haven't been in decades. just sayin.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

jerrycmorrow said:


> gotta know when to hold and know when to fold. I never walked out with more than I walked in with. too greedy. that's why I haven't been in decades. just sayin.


I don't go at all but mother in law used to go all the time. She had what I call Casino Math, won every time she went. She wrote off everything she went in with and what you come out with is winnings. In the door with 200 out the door with 30 she would say I made 30. I'd say no you lost 170 used to piss her off, she would argue her case. LOL


----------



## RVALUE

Casino Math.

Priceless!


----------



## Homelite410

I've seen my mother empty 3k out of the checking account in a f......g casino........ Wish I could dis invent such a drain on society! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## workshop

Went to a casino as part of a company Christmas party. They gave us $40 to bet with. I put $20 in my billfold and $20 in a machine. Less than 3 minutes and that twenty was gone. Got up and left with my other 20. That's why I don't go to casinos. I'd rather spend the money on chainsaws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I agree with you Steve I would rather gamble on saws to.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I agree with you Steve I would rather gamble on saws to.


Your odds would be better.


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> I was running one of my old beater drag cars on a friday night test n tune at MOKAN dragway (local track)
> about ten years ago, they lined me up by this jacked up dodge 4x4 (before big goofy 1 foot around stacks comming out of the beds of modified diesels)
> the lights came down, comming out of first the big sob was still there, into third he was at my door.. i crossed the lights about
> a car ahead of him. there wasnt as many guys with turned up trucks running back then, it was crazy seeing them big old trucks running so stinking fast!
> contrary to popular belief you can destroy them big engines running that much boost... seen it happen on an expensive work truck


There's a vid floating around of a 4x4 Dodge diesel truck smokin a Dodge Vipper in the 1/4 mile. 
Worth a watch or two...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Same as the gates of hell. Abandon hope yee who enter here.

Saws are much cheaper entertaintment.


----------



## sawnami

One of the gifts from the guys at work. Thanks for being the "enabler" Mike [emoji5] 

I






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> One of the gifts from the guys at work. Thanks for being the "enabler" Mike [emoji5]
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Looks like you work with a pretty good group of guys Steve!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> Looks like you work with a pretty good group of guys Steve!


wonder how they got ahold of you? hmmm. the mystery deepens.


----------



## Homelite410

I know how they did!!!;


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> wonder how they got ahold of you? hmmm. the mystery deepens.



It's that Anon guy I bet. ROFL


----------



## workshop

Anybody have a clutch drive bell/sprocket for a Poulan S25DA? Local friend needs one. I'm working on it, trying to save him some money. Original IPL part number is 530069301.


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> There's a vid floating around of a 4x4 Dodge diesel truck smokin a Dodge Vipper in the 1/4 mile.
> Worth a watch or two...


 i saw one pull down a low 9 second quarter in topeka


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Anybody have a clutch drive bell/sprocket for a Poulan S25DA? Local friend needs one. I'm working on it, trying to save him some money. Original IPL part number is 530069301.



Bore/I.D. X depth (shoe width) x bearing bore and overall length?

Got some off various small Poulans but it's a pile of ???

Heh. Most are lightly used before the saw was straight gassed. LOL


----------



## cobey

I probably got that stuff too


----------



## 67L36Driver

3/8" LP x 6 tooth a given.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Only have one. For nominal 2 1/2 x 1/2 clutch.
Bell I.D. 2 1/2", depth 9/16", bearing bore 25/32". O.A.L. 1 1/32"


IIRC I gave all the small Poulan stuff to the fellow in Mound City .


----------



## Homelite410

I got my girls stable all done including planer chips for bedding!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE.


----------



## warjohn

Same to you Kenneth. Merry Christmass to all.


----------



## Homelite410

Merry Christmas all y'all!


----------



## workshop

Got the little Poulan fixed. Found a clutch bell at a local shop. Up and running now.
Everyone have a very merry Christmas. I hope you all get lots of toys.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Looks like you work with a pretty good group of guys Steve!


Yep, I'm greatful for every single one of them. [emoji106] 


jerrycmorrow said:


> wonder how they got ahold of you? hmmm. the mystery deepens.


Tammi, my wife [emoji173] and #1 chainsaw provider figured out how to contact Mike. [emoji5] 


Homelite410 said:


> I know how they did!!!;


Thanks for making it happen Mike. [emoji122] 


67L36Driver said:


> It's that Anon guy I bet. ROFL




Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

When Tammi asked to be my friend on fb I was like OK.... Then she asked fir my number and I freaked a little.... Thank goodness she sent a message why! I bumped 3 orders to get yours there on time! I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> I got my girls stable all done including planer chips for bedding!


You'll have to post a pic with the horses in it. My oldest grandaughter would go crazy over that. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> You'll have to post a pic with the horses in it. My oldest grandaughter would go crazy over that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Will do Steve! What'll ya trade me for one?


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> When Tammi asked to be my friend on fb I was like OK.... Then she asked fir my number and I freaked a little.... Thank goodness she sent a message why! I bumped 3 orders to get yours there on time! I'm glad you like it!!


LOL. [emoji1]

Yeah, she said it started out a little awkward. [emoji5] 

I hope that you're not in a bind now. [emoji45] 

I really like it. A LOT! Just used it to touch up a square ground chain and it worked perfect. 
Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Not at all!


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Will do Steve! What'll ya trade me for one?


 Hey, I might trade ya one of them fancy chain vices for one!


----------



## 67L36Driver

A blessed Christmas everyone!

Here early for midnight mass.


----------



## cobey

Merry Christmas all


----------



## sawnami

Merry Christmas! ! [emoji319] [emoji320] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## thinkrtinker

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Merry Christmas Guys





This is the internet so this is my house. LOL

Edit: coffee is on, internet is up, high of 54 today, looks like it will be a good Christmas.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> When Tammi asked to be my friend on fb I was like OK.... Then she asked fir my number and I freaked a little.... Thank goodness she sent a message why! I bumped 3 orders to get yours there on time! I'm glad you like it!!



Thats funny. I was designated driver long time ago, bunch of army guys went to a topless bar. Two dudes trade phone numbers next morning one wife finds the number in his paints, she call other wife they get in a fight on the phone. Both the guys wake up with a handover and a mad wife, it took some time for them to straighten that mess up. LOL Good times.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning everyone. You all have a wonderful day with family and friends . Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lurch2

HO HO HO. All the best to you & yours.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Sun is up
Frost on the pumpkin
Turkey in the oven
Coffee cup is full
Chains are sharp
Does it get any better?
Hope all of you enjoy the day!!


----------



## gritz

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Brettl

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> You'll have to post a pic with the horses in it. My oldest grandaughter would go crazy over that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Here you go Steve! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hinerman

^^^^Awesome stuff.

Merry Christmas everybody. God Bless you all. For unto us a Savior is born.


----------



## sawnami

Now THAT pic tells it all from seeing those smiles of approval. Great job Mike! [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Are the wood chips glued down?


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks guys I love building stuff!! And Stephen, yes there is 1.5 quarts of white glue and water solution holding the chips down!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Very cool, looks like they love it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Received a practical gift today.



Business cards.

The saw looks a lot like an old Craftsman/Roper. What say you fellas?


----------



## Homelite410

Since I'm bad with Christmas cards, I wanted to share our picture with you guys here!


----------



## workshop

Very cool. And it does look like an old craftsman/roper. 
I got a kindle fire. Now I've got to relearn how to walk.


----------



## 79jasper

Homelite410 said:


> Since I'm bad with Christmas cards, I wanted to share our picture with you guys here!


Congratulations? 
That's an interesting announcement. I like the idea. 

Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave53223

workshop said:


> Very cool. And it does look like an old craftsman/roper.
> I got a kindle fire. Now I've got to relearn how to walk.


You do like them RED chainsaws.


----------



## jetmd

Homelite410 that is a very nice picture and heart warming!
My wife does not share in my chainsaw interest but she even commented how much she liked the family photo.
Thanks for sharing,

Chet


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Since I'm bad with Christmas cards, I wanted to share our picture with you guys here!



Blondie and I are hoping you have a boy.............................................................................


----------



## Homelite410

dave53223 said:


> You do like them RED chainsaws.


I'm guessing that was aimed at me Dave? 


jetmd said:


> Homelite410 that is a very nice picture and heart warming!
> My wife does not share in my chainsaw interest but she even commented how much she liked the family photo.
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> Chet


Thank you, but my wife doesn't run a saw, the picture was my idea. She has however has spent a lot of time behind a husqvarna sapphire 835! 



67L36Driver said:


> Blondie and I are hoping you have a boy.............................................................................



Thanks Carl! I love my girls and I wouldn't be the slightest disappointed if we have another girl! Hailey my middle one will cut wood all day with me! (So long as dad brought snack cakes)


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Since I'm bad with Christmas cards, I wanted to share our picture with you guys here!




Sorry Mrs O had to point out the small saw to me. I was looking at the big logs and wondering where you got them.


----------



## Homelite410

That's hilarious Doug! We had that taken at the sawmill in Belle Plaine!


----------



## workshop

I confess, I too was looking at the logs. Also the Jreds.


----------



## Homelite410

I wish those were my logs! Of course logs that nice would be sold for grade!


----------



## jetmd

Back in the old days I used to take my furs to a buyer just out side of Belle Plain in a little town called Chelsea.
If I remember correctly it was called Shedda's <sp?> but that has been a LONG time ago......


----------



## Homelite410

Our spring gtg is 3 miles from Chelsea!


----------



## jetmd

That would be fun. Maybe combine that with a visit to see my Mom and Dad.
You guys have a date for 2015?


----------



## Homelite410

Third weekend in April


----------



## dave53223

Homelite410 said:


> Since I'm bad with Christmas cards, I wanted to share our picture with you guys here!


Dave here
Yes it was aimed at you. How big is the one you are holding?


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Third weekend in April


I plan on being there.


----------



## dave53223

Homelite410 said:


> Third weekend in April


I will try to make it.


----------



## cobey

im planning on spring in IA


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

We be waiting on Fedx for another Echo carcass.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I am also planning on the spring Iowa GTG! Had a blast last year cant wait to carve some more bassswood! speaking of carving check this dude out he is bad to the bone!


----------



## RVALUE

lumberjackchef said:


> I am also planning on the spring Iowa GTG! Had a blast last year cant wait to carve some more bassswood! speaking of carving check this dude out he is bad to the bone!



wow!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas..
Nice card Mike...
Dig the sign.. Great idea!!

Off to work today, but tomorrow we gotta go look at 800 acres of pasture with dead trees dotted all over it.. Guy wants em gone and I want the Oak..


----------



## Homelite410

dave53223 said:


> Dave here
> Yes it was aimed at you. How big is the one you are holding?


Morning all! Dave, that's a 2186 same as 385 husky. Its been old fashioned ported by Adam Tauer (no machine work) and it'll make a 660 blush!


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Off to work today, but tomorrow we gotta go look at 800 acres of pasture with dead trees dotted all over it.. Guy wants em gone and I want the Oak..


 Future cut site?


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Future cut site?


No idea.. I'll have to see just how much he got.. 
I'm looking for 50 cord for use.. 
Not sure if there's even that there...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> No idea.. I'll have to see just how much he got..
> I'm looking for 50 cord for use..
> Not sure if there's even that there...


I smell gtg??????


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I smell gtg??????


Let's see how bigga log pile I end up with...
Would hate to see you guys run out of wood to cut...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Let's see how bigga log pile I end up with...
> Would hate to see you guys run out of wood to cut...


I'd run AWOLs tractor!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Homelite410 said:


> I'd run AWOLs tractor!



I'd run my mouth.


----------



## Homelite410

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'd run my mouth.


That is for sure, hopefully a coffee pot for us too!


----------



## Hedgerow

Today's a good day for coffee....

Since it looks like Seattle outside....


Again...


----------



## SteveSS

Second day of blue skies in a row up here in Mid-MO. We had some gray clouds roll through a little bit ago, but they left as fast as they got here. The ground is still pretty soft and wet, but it doesn't sound like you're walking across a wet sponge today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hey check how Mo-Jim got fired from the set of Star Wars back in the day.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Sup d00dz! How y'all benn....???



I just released this "over yonder" but I had to pop in here and announce it to the official crew, officially. 


WorkSawCollector's new name, is TwerkSawCollector.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 50 Rancher found a new home. 

And, the Echo CS341 hit the porch. Runs but issues with the air filter cover adaptor. Needs more tinkering.


----------



## lumberjackchef

went out cutting with the younguns today. we cut about 30 10' hedge corner post today along with about 100 4-6" lines.



there are some big hedge trees on this place!!!


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> went out cutting with the younguns today. we cut about 30 10' hedge corner post today along with about 100 4-6" lines.
> 
> 
> 
> there are some big hedge trees on this place!!!


Looks good chad! Sure wish I could find a haul like that!


----------



## Yellowbeard

I usually post over in Milling and Saw Mills but since I'm in NWA I thought I would post over here (thanks Work Saw Collector, for telling me about it). 

This is my latest project, in case anyone's interested:



And this is my latest screw-up (there are lots, but this one was today):




So if anyone knows where I can find a chain brake handle for an 084 then I would be much obliged.

Yellowbeard


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man I don't have any 084 stuff.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and crew.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Just about have the Echo CS341 sorted out. Stop by Ace Hardware for some 4mm screws to ccomplete the muffler gut.

What kind of tree has bark or wood that resembles horse hair? There was a slug of it clogging top cylinder fins and muffler (cat) melted part of the plastic housing. Yikes!!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Was going to go cut some firewood this morning, but it's cold, wet and rainy out. Yuck. Plus I've been fighting a chest cold since Christmas eve. 
Think I'll just stay inside today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just cold up here. Thankfully no rain/snow..............yet


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Man I don't have any 084 stuff.


I need an 084... 
A nice one...
Collection is missing a couple...


----------



## gritz

Helped the father-in-law in his shop yesterday. Got two Homelite XL2s going (pita, but the guy came and got them and was tickled to death to have them running), found a case leak in a craftsman saw, worked on a snow thrower (waiting on parts now), and fine-tuned a couple other saws for him. Then I went out to my parents and put a fuel line in Dads little Husky 41 saw. Everybody back home keeps me pretty busy when I'm here, lol.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> What kind of tree has bark or wood that resembles horse hair? There was a slug of it clogging top cylinder fins and muffler (cat) melted part of the plastic housing. Yikes!!



Good morning all! Carl, that stringy bark reminds me of red cedar!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Here it is. I plan to set fire to it in the alley and see if it smells like hair burning.



Housing at top of cylinder got hot enuff to melt plastic.



Ha! Palm tree? Came from Florida.


----------



## Ken12

Man is this rain ever gonna go away here in SW Mo.? Sure wanted to cut some firewood today.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Here it is. I plan to set fire to it in the alley and see if it smells like hair burning.
> View attachment 389795
> 
> 
> Housing at top of cylinder got hot enuff to melt plastic.
> View attachment 389796
> 
> 
> Ha! Palm tree? Came from Florida.


What's it taste like Carl? [emoji39] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sawnami said:


> What's it taste like Carl? [emoji39]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I know, I know, pick me. LOL


----------



## Homelite410

When you gonna change your handles to "twerk saw collector"?


----------



## warjohn

Second day in a row it was dry enough to cut wood. Got a trailer load each day and at least another half trailer load cut. The homeowner and a freind of his helped out. His buddy has a 257 I let him try out my 2153 He didn't want to give it back. I plan to go back for more on Monday. If your interested Kenneth let me know.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> Second day in a row it was dry enough to cut wood. Got a trailer load each day and at least another half trailer load cut. The homeowner and a freind of his helped out. His buddy has a 257 I let him try out my 2153 He didn't want to give it back. I plan to go back for more on Monday. If your interested Kenneth let me know.




I believe I can let me know when morning works better for me. John swift and I are getting together Tuesday . If its all right can I invite him?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Give me a call.


----------



## Hedgerow

We got 2 cord cut and split today...
Horrible conditions.. 
Damn near got stuck 2 times, and made a hell of a mess...

We need a freeze..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> We got 2 cord cut and split today...
> Horrible conditions..
> Damn near got stuck 2 times, and made a hell of a mess...
> 
> We need a freeze..


Kind of odd the ground isn't froze up by now. Muddy around here too...


----------



## Homelite410

Same here I have grooves wore where I put wood in the basement!


----------



## Ken12

Yeah mud is what we have here......and lots of it. Didnt get any wood cut today but did get out and feed the livestock. Tough gettin around though.


----------



## Homelite410

I split a short box full o pine.... The basement smells wonderful now!


----------



## Hedgerow

Use those prickly pears for traction Don!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It settled some today should be froze tomorrow early. Monday for sure.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all! Dad and I are going out in the am to retrieve about 3/4 of a cord of Hedge that we partially bucked a few weeks ago on a friend's ranch. There's a lot of dead Oak and Hedge out there that I want to tie into. We'll see. In other news I dropped a dead piss elm in the yard that was about 35" at the trunk with the 9010. It is pig-rich which I'll fix but otherwise pulled pretty good. I'm going to lean it out a bit as I could barely get it to 4-stroke in the cut while leaning on it. Then it should be ready to rock in some big Hedge that I have planned for it soon. God willing my daughter (cutting buddy) will be coming out again but we'll see based on the temps.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Have not heard from Jim in a while.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Have not heard from Jim in a while.


Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Hedgerow

His internet still down?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> His internet still down?


That was the last I seen posted.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jim just needs a new I-phone, and to heck with the computer...


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Jim just needs a new I-phone, and to heck with the computer...



6P is big enough to see, I don't have it yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

The Road Hammers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Have not heard from Jim in a while.


Let us know when you do.


----------



## Hedgerow

I want that one...
Figure they'll perfect it in 6 months, and I'll pay the coin and upgrade..


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt if you want to wait the iphone 10 looks better. LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning every one . It was 14 at 4 this morning according to my dad. it is 18 know. I believe i can drive without making any tracks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Top inch is froze here..
10" of mud is waiting for you underneath...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is another thing to keep in mind.. If a guy breaks threw better get it out quick. if it freezes in


----------



## Homelite410

All this I phone talk... Blaaaaa android baby!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> All this I phone talk... Blaaaaa android baby!


My cell phone, company phone, is an IPhone. I don't like it at all. Hopefully they will get us all Android next time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I've asked the young lady in my phone for a date but only get coy answers. May she isn't single.

Hah! She has seen my pictures! Darn!


----------



## Hedgerow

I gots lotsa apples...
They just work...


----------



## gritz

I have an iPhone at home, and a Galaxy S4 for work. I like the size and OS of my iPhone. I like just about everything else more on my Galaxy. Being able to have expandable memory is really handy especially considering how many pictures/videos I take (mainly rock concerts and chainsaws, lol).


----------



## sawnami

I jumped the Apple ship after my iPhone 4s and iPad Mini were crippled by the last large IOS update. Of course Apple wouldn't allow me to revert back to the previous IOS. My Galaxy Note 4 has been absolutely flawless in every way. As soon as Verizon comes out with the Edge, Tammi is ditching her iPhone 5. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## gritz

Yeah, I still haven't upgraded to iOS. Don't have enough free memory, lol.


----------



## sunfish

I have a desktop n stuff...


----------



## Homelite410

And the Tapatalk update suxxxxx!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I have a desktop n stuff...


I don't even have a computer at the house... No internet.. /-:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Eric, no more maul for me. Santa was a late bastage but here it is.


----------



## RVALUE

Work Saw Collector said:


> Eric, no more maul for me. Santa was a late bastage but here it is.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Eric, no more maul for me. Santa was a late bastage but here it is.



It works FASTER with air, don't mess with the hydraulic.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I don't even have a computer at the house... No internet.. /-:


My business requires a computer. Satellite internet @ $80 per month.

Cell service sucks here...


----------



## gritz

Restacked all the small limb wood that fell over. Started working up the locust that I cut down this summer. Pretty tough splitting. Think I need to get a real maul.......


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad and I got out to my buddies ranch today. I haven't stacked it yet as I ran out of gas, but we have between 3/4 and 7/8 or a cord of Hedge bucked and split. There was a lot of canopy in it so there was a lot of little saw work. On a related note, Dad has decided that he wants to buy a Snellerized MS201 as a light limbing saw. I'm still fond on the T540xp or Echo CS355T. Tomorrow I need t stack the wood and then have some large Red Oak rounds to noodle, split and stack. 

Any further words on Mo Jim?

Matt,
Sometime I'm going to have to meet up with you and have you check the timing on my 9010. I adjusted the mixture a bit today and she's MEAN in Hedge... She was popping a bit though almost like she was still fat, but a bit different. I have different bribing material in the form of beer, bourbon and possibly some misc parts...


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Everybody ok, been 12 hrs since the last post?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I need an 084...
> A nice one...
> Collection is missing a couple...


 
How nice?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good day to ya all


----------



## sawnami

Tammi got me a new set of wheels for my grinder for Christmas so I tried one out on a 1/2" chain. 
Woke up the neighbors this morning to check it out[emoji39] For an old saw, it made it's way through a log fairly quick with that 1/2" chain. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Those can be fun to tune...
Takes some run time at full heat..
As they will start out a bit rich, but move into proper tune as they reach operating temp..


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> How nice?


Just decent..
Good mechanically, with nothing broken/missing..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

had a productive weekend, saw wise. got the leaky handle/chain oil tank/carb box swapped on my xl-101-2-3 frankinsaw; put the finishing touches on the xl-123; installed the new coil on the EZA. now all I got to do is tune em. the EZA been waiting for 2+ years for its turn. now gotta do the SEZA and the poulan 4000. just sayin


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Just got off the phone with Jim. He is doing fine except the trouble with his back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jim. He is doing fine except the trouble with his back.


Thanks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Jim. He is doing fine except the trouble with his back.



How is his wood supply he keeps giving me the runaround when I ask. Hard headed geezer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim is out most every day collecting wood when he can. Mentioned going out by Stewertsvile today.


----------



## workshop

Maybe a charity cut for Jim. Just don't tell him it's a charity cut. More like a test and tune session.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Maybe a charity cut for Jim. Just don't tell him it's a charity cut. More like a test and tune session.



Maybe now that his internet connection is down we could slide it past him.

I got no truck nor any wood. Darn townie.

What wood I have is cut in small cubes testing little saws.


----------



## jetmd

Test and tune would be fun. We have several members that are relatively close to Jim.


----------



## Ken12

Since im a newbie, im gonna ask where Jim lives. Is it in Mo.?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Maybe now that his internet connection is down we could slide it past him.
> 
> I got no truck nor any wood. Darn townie.
> 
> What wood I have is cut in small cubes testing little saws.





jetmd said:


> Test and tune would be fun. We have several members that are relatively close to Jim.



Chet is right. Carl do you think you might be able to come up with a place close to Jim?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ken12 said:


> Since im a newbie, im gonna ask where Jim lives. Is it in Mo.?



Halls, Mo.. Wide spot on hwy 59, 7 miles sout of St. Joseph.


----------



## Ken12

Oh ok. He is quite a way from me.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Chet is right. Carl do you think you might be able to come up with a place close to Jim?



Been turnin that over in my head. Come up empty. We live in the middle of east end.


----------



## RVALUE

Ken12 said:


> Since im a newbie, im gonna ask where Jim lives. Is it in Mo.?


Or is it in the past?


----------



## warjohn

jetmd said:


> Test and tune would be fun. We have several members that are relatively close to Jim.


I'd be in and I bet I can find a saw that needs a carb adjusted.


----------



## Ken12

lol workshop


----------



## Ken12

I mean rvalue. Im learning here lol


----------



## Oliver1655

Or we can just show up with a few loads of wood all ready cut & split. I happen to have a couple cords loaded on a dump trailer with no specific purpose in mind. Part of it is dry & part of it will need to cure some. 90% of it is from a standing dead oak's limbs.

If others could come up with a pick-up or trailer holding a half a cord or so, he could focus on the saws & it will be more like a GTG.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can go along with that John . Carl what do you think you know him the best. Do we just show up?


----------



## RVALUE

I can't, I don't have a dump trailer.


----------



## gritz

Let me know what you guys decide. I'm up for whatever. I always have saws that need to be tuned......

Actually, once I get the rest of the trimmers and blowers in my garage finished, I'll have a ported 026 or two that will need testing and tuning


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Those can be fun to tune...
> Takes some run time at full heat..
> As they will start out a bit rich, but move into proper tune as they reach operating temp..


 my old 500 evl does that


----------



## cobey

Ken12 said:


> Oh ok. He is quite a way from me.


 where are you close to?


----------



## Ken12

I live near aurora


----------



## workshop

Ken12 said:


> I live near aurora


About 30-40 miles west of me.


----------



## cobey

oh you are close to alot of us


----------



## cobey

Steve i sent the clutch today... they said wednesday...


----------



## cobey

the shoes look new


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Steve i sent the clutch today... they said wednesday...


Awesome, thanks buddy.


----------



## cobey

no problem... that was a saw you gave me, a part or two off it went on the pink decorated saw


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Those can be fun to tune...
> Takes some run time at full heat..
> As they will start out a bit rich, but move into proper tune as they reach operating temp..



That makes more sense. Its pig-rich after start-up and after working it a bit, the idle comes down and it runs great.


----------



## cobey

hi Bryan


----------



## Locust Cutter

HI COBEY!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I can go along with that John . Carl what do you think you know him the best. Do we just show up?



Might work the best but making sure he was home.

He is definitely not!!!! set up for visitors. I been no further in the house just inside the door.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Might work the best but making sure he was home.
> 
> He is definitely not!!!! set up for visitors. I been no further in the house just inside the door.


----------



## cobey

I ran the awol 590 today noodled up some cherry wood... but not much
guys at work want cherry noodles to smoke some kind of meat
got some peacan wood for one guy..... ran a couple other saws too
a guy was supposed to pick up some fire wood (a very needy fellow)
and didnt show..


----------



## Hedgerow

Ken12 said:


> I live near aurora


That ain't far from me at all..


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I can't, I don't have a dump trailer.


Yes you do...
It's right here!!!


----------



## gritz

Headed to bed. Just let me know if I need to try and cut a load for Jim. I think I have a spot I can go cut some, but might need to wait for it to freeze first. Got two backpack blowers apart, gotta get more parts. I can't wait until I can have a decent Stihl dealer close. Or work at one again so I can get parts at cost again


----------



## Homelite410

Doug, wheres Doug? I'm game for a road trip!!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Freakin cold this am!!! Staying in the house. Ground should be froze for you off-roaders.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl and crew. Cold here 13....sucks.


----------



## Homelite410

Ha! We have 1° brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is my thoughts, I may or may not be able to make it depending on when it is. Maybe just a few of the closest members show with a truck full. Members not able to go or live to far off want to help as well, so Matt I'll buy 1/2 your load and 1/2 your fuel. 
So we need a list of closest members, the rest can pick from to help.
Whats everyone think of that ****?


----------



## Oliver1655

Carl, maybe you could make arrangements for us to GTG at the Hall Saw shop or some where else in the area of Mo Jim's. I know there is not a lot of parking but it is a possibility.

We can let Mo Jim know we are planning the GTG, just not the wood drop & I'm sure he would be there.


----------



## Oliver1655

Great idea Stephen! Main thing is to let Mo Jim know we are thinking of him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Ok just looked it up 5 hours each way for me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I am getting a load loaded today to take up later in the wk. I have a new grandson he is doing good but not good enough to go home have to stay close to the house. 

Steve that should work jim has helped me out enough I am good from my end . Next to Carl I am pretty close. wish my truck was gas I feel for the over the rad guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Oliver1655 said:


> Carl, maybe you could make arrangements for us to GTG at the Hall Saw shop or some where else in the area of Mo Jim's. I know there is not a lot of parking but it is a possibility.
> 
> We can let Mo Jim know we are planning the GTG, just not the wood drop & I'm sure he would be there.


Cool meeting at a saw shop, now thats a good idea.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok just looked it up 5 hours each way for me.


If I get busy I can have two loads there by the time you show up SLOWPOKE.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I now see it farther for Matt than I thought, maybe help you or someone else over Matt.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If I get busy I can have two loads there by the time you show up SLOWPOKE.


I don't have a truck and I wouldn't trust my trailer that far but I would love to help. Kenneth I do have over a half pickup load over by Desoto we could go pick up. It is cut and ready to load. Or I can come help you near your place. I am committed for today but have the rest of the week free. I could also help someone else with gas money that has to travel to far.


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Doug, wheres Doug? I'm game for a road trip!!



I am here. Just keeping it on the down low. Got plenty of extra wood. Just split 10 cord in the last two days with the skid steer. Was splitting till 6:30 last night with the head lights.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Left my iPhone outside last night 28* now it won't work says Iphone needs to cool down before using. How much colder does it need to be? LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Gave it a test run yesterday. Happy so far.


----------



## gritz

I have to work today and tomorrow, but I could probably get a load cut Thursday or Friday. I could get a load up that way Friday or Saturday probably.

Jetmd, send me a PM if you want to try to team up for cutting or something.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Work Saw Collector said:


> Cool meeting at a saw shop, now thats a good idea.



Jeff's Small engine would not be the place to meet.
Reason A: very limited parking!
Reason B: absolutely no love lost between Jim and Jeff!!!! (very old squabble.)


----------



## Homelite410

What day y'all planning this shindig?


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am getting a load loaded today to take up later in the wk. I have a new grandson he is doing good but not good enough to go home have to stay close to the house.
> 
> Steve that should work jim has helped me out enough I am good from my end . Next to Carl I am pretty close. wish my truck was gas I feel for the over the rad guys.


 
Where exactly does Jim live?


----------



## Homelite410

Rushville Mo


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Rushville Mo



Actually north of Rushville in *Halls*. Wide spot in hwy 59 exactly 7 miles south of St. Joseph city limits.

Jim is at a 'Y' junction with a county letter road KK in the wide corner of the 'Y'. I usually park down the letter road a dab just to get me arse off the shoulder of 59. Grain trucks go flying by.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yes you do...
> It's right here!!!


 
He gave that to me


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Actually north of Rushville in *Halls*. Wide spot in hwy 59 exactly 7 miles south of St. Joseph city limits.
> 
> Jim is at a 'Y' junction with a county letter road KK in the wide corner of the 'Y'. I usually park down the letter road a dab just to get me arse off the shoulder of 59. Grain trucks go flying by.


Google maps is showing there to be a farm with grain bins there..
Edit...
There's more than one KK / 59 intersection..
Found the right one...


----------



## jetmd

I could do that either New years day, or early Saturday. I have to work Friday and I am on call Sunday.
I have access to wood that can be cut for a load for Jim, landowner will let me cut 2 loads....take 1 and
leave one for them. I can load my truck, just a little short due too toolbox in the back.
Let me know what you want to due. Gritz is close to me, so we can ride together or follow each other
if we take 2 loaded truck.


----------



## jetmd

Is there somewhere we can eat before or after? Or both. I like to eat.
Someone needs to feed this machine!


----------



## Hinerman

I have truck, trailer, wood, and time. Jim is a long way from me and I am short on cash right now. I am off Wed-Sun. If you guys cannot get Jim taken care of let me know,,,I will get some gas/food money somewhere. My boys are loaded thanks to our firewood business.


----------



## cobey

got the 1st load of charity wood out this year...hard times out there
the guy wanted a saw, but we have helped him before, i KNOW the wood wont end up in the pawn shop 
he has a BIG tree down in neosho MO. I might get it cut up for him soon
as long as he lifts the big stuff.... we will see what happens


----------



## workshop

Got lucky today. The city is cleaning out trees from under/over power lines in my neighborhood. Got a call from the company doing the work (how he got my number, I don't know). He had heard of what we do and said we could have all the wood. Double lucky, I get off early tomorrow and off Thursday, so, Ill be processing firewood and get some delivered before the weather gets bad.


----------



## Oliver1655

Even if only Kenneth & I make drops, 2-1/2 to 3 cords, it should be 1-2 months worth. There is no reason for folks to feel they need to go to extremes. As Carl mentioned, Mo Jim does enjoy scrounging wood so I'm fairly sure he does have some on hand. 

I'm about 2-1/2 hours away. I will probably go up Sunday, Jan 11th.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Even if only Kenneth & I make drops, 2-1/2 to 3 cords, it should be 1-2 months worth. There is no reason for folks to feel they need to go to extremes. As Carl mentioned, Mo Jim does enjoy scrounging wood so I'm fairly sure he does have some on hand.
> 
> I'm about 2-1/2 hours away. I will probably go up Sunday, Jan 11th.


 wood scronging is Jims favorite thing.....and getting saws


----------



## cobey

ran 236 parts on my machine at work today (9x4") 3/4 black plastic
and rounded them over on a table router ... my hands are sore as heck!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Teacherman called today he wanted to come out and run some saws. he is going to help me Thursday early. And then play with some saws, wait I mean cut some wood later.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Where is Teacherman located Kenneth?


----------



## Redhorse

cobey said:


> got the 1st load of charity wood out this year...hard times out there
> the guy wanted a saw, but we have helped him before, i KNOW the wood wont end up in the pawn shop
> he has a BIG tree down in neosho MO. I might get it cut up for him soon
> as long as he lifts the big stuff.... we will see what happens


Let me know when you can make it down I am only a few miles from Neosho will come help if I am not working 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> got the 1st load of charity wood out this year...hard times out there
> the guy wanted a saw, but we have helped him before, i KNOW the wood wont end up in the pawn shop
> he has a BIG tree down in neosho MO. I might get it cut up for him soon
> as long as he lifts the big stuff.... we will see what happens


I don't get people like that. That reminds me of the people who have the temerity to ask if you'll deliver free wood to them as they can't be bothered to come pick it up... 

On another note, I'm not getting the update notifications... WTF? I would love to make Jim's Saturday but have a $500.00 bill to pay on the next check (above and beyond normal bills) and that will kill me for the next 2-3 weeks... Just when you think you're getting ahead.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Three degrees here this morning. Half cup of coffee let the new pup out to tinkle and back to bed. Another day inside as the garage is down to forty.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Even if only Kenneth & I make drops, 2-1/2 to 3 cords, it should be 1-2 months worth. There is no reason for folks to feel they need to go to extremes. As Carl mentioned, *Mo Jim does enjoy scrounging wood so I'm fairly sure he does have some on hand*.
> 
> I'm about 2-1/2 hours away. I will probably go up Sunday, Jan 11th.



Yes. My concern is he is having trouble with his back. Docs at Levenworth VA have him on pain meds.



cobey said:


> wood scronging is Jims favorite thing.....and getting saws



You betcha. Gets a geezer out of the house.

Hell, I'm four years younger and couldn't do half of what Jim gets away with.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I hope they get his back figured out. I may be going through a Med Board process myself before too' long because of my back. I'm not looking forward to it as there are 3 possible outcomes: surgery, permanent PT Test exemption(s), (situps and possibly running, while no longer being deployable and limiting my career options) and getting a medical retirement (taking it in the shorts $$$-wise compared to a normal full-retirement) while fighting the VA for claims after that until kingdom come... We'll see as I'm not ready for a handi-capped placard.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Where is Teacherman located Kenneth?


Lawrence .

morning Carl.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning y'all! -3 here!!


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Teacherman called today he wanted to come out and run some saws. he is going to help me Thursday early. And then play with some saws, wait I mean cut some wood later.



It is especially interesting when he changes his old gas out!


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Three degrees here this morning. Half cup of coffee let the new pup out to tinkle and back to bed. Another day inside as the garage is down to forty.


It was 16 degrees when I drove past the news station in Columbia last night at 10:30. I can only guess that it got colder as the night wore on. I had to load the boiler three times yesterday, where I've only loaded it twice per day so far this year. That makes me nervous. It's our first year in this house and my first year with this boiler, so I'm not quite sure what to expect yet. I started the winter with around 7 cord stacked, and I have a couple little pockets of wood stashed in the woods still that I can get if I need them, maybe another cord worth.

Hope everyone is staying warm in fly-over country.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> It was 16 degrees when I drove past the news station in Columbia last night at 10:30. I can only guess that it got colder as the night wore on. I had to load the boiler three times yesterday, where I've only loaded it twice per day so far this year. That makes me nervous. It's our first year in this house and my first year with this boiler, so I'm not quite sure what to expect yet. I started the winter with around 7 cord stacked, and I have a couple little pockets of wood stashed in the woods still that I can get if I need them, maybe another cord worth.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm in fly-over country.



If I'm running a boiler for heat, I don't know if I'd be comfortable with less than 10 cord for a season..
Just from what I've heard and stuff...
They hungry...


----------



## SteveSS

I was shooting to have ten cord put away, but I got a late start. I have another couple dead standing black oak that need to be cut and processed.....I just might be really cold while they get done up.


----------



## Homelite410

I miss Jim!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> It is especially interesting when he changes his old gas out!



Now that's cold Dan, cold.................................On the other hand, I guess it was actually pretty hot.


----------



## gritz

Anybody ever try out the Stihl splitting mauls? Pricey, but they look nicely made and have a lifetime warranty. I've not heard many stories of Stihl not honoring their warranty.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Happy new years eve.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Happy new years eve.



Yep, I'll y'all next year.


----------



## cobey

hey all, there is a guy the main page that started a thread useing someones video to tear them apart ..... dont feed the trolls! ..................... do not reply to his threads
you may regret something you say! I made a rookie forum posting mistake... i pm'ed the guy who was attacked , said i was sorry, and deleated my posts
i used to deal with stuff like this on the hotrod sites, first time i got caught up in it.... i dont want to dishonor our group, later cobey


----------



## cobey

happy new year all...... btw got my starter from the dukes saw salvage for the lombard today, its cracking and poping away again


----------



## Homelite410

Happy new years eve! We be cutting tomorrow!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Happy New year's (to come) everyone! I'm getting ready to go to work. The kids and Boss are at her Mothers and then going to a mutual friend's who's a single Mother of an adorable boy... Meh...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Happy New year's (to come) everyone! I'm getting ready to go to work. The kids and Boss are at her Mothers and then going to a mutual friend's who's a single Mother of an adorable boy... Meh...


Curb your enthusiasm Brian..
Hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## awol

Worked on the old White Oak today, getting some more wood ready for bad weather. This is the seventh load from this tree, plus a couple of nice slabs.


----------



## Homelite410

How's my 70 running?


----------



## awol

Not to bad, still needs something though, hope I can figure out what it is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

awol said:


> Worked on the old White Oak today, getting some more wood ready for bad weather. This is the seventh load from this tree, plus a couple of nice slabs.
> 
> View attachment 390943



Great crew of groundies there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Happy new years eve! We be cutting tomorrow!!


Me too Mike...
Pasture snags...
Will be cutting, wedging, and letting the skid steer push em over... 
If they don't dump on their own...
Hope it stays frozen till noon..


----------



## workshop

Watcha gonna make with the slabs, Allen?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Great crew of groundies there.


They are!!!

It's like having a team of Levi's!!!
A blessing that can't possibly be measured...
Alan probably thinks I'm crazy right now..


----------



## workshop

We split up enough today to fill 1 of Ed's trailers and still have just as much on the ground, beside my street, to fill another. Ill get the rest brought up to my house by tomorrow afternoon. And three times that in my neighbour's back yard. Plus another 4 or 5 trees the city is going to remove still in my neighbors yard. All of this was under, and in, the power lines. Hence the removal. Wasn't really expecting this at all. The man upstairs moves in mysterious ways.


----------



## awol

67L36Driver said:


> Great crew of groundies there.


 Yessir, they are!


workshop said:


> Watcha gonna make with the slabs, Allen?



Don't know Steve, I just sawed 'em out to see if I could.


Hedgerow said:


> They are!!!
> 
> It's like having a team of Levi's!!!
> A blessing that can't possibly be measured...
> Alan probably thinks I'm crazy right now..


 Naww, I don't think your crazy!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> They are!!!
> 
> It's like having a team of Levi's!!!
> A blessing that can't possibly be measured...
> Alan probably thinks I'm crazy right now..


 really good young men, really nice to have them around


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> Yessir, they are!
> 
> 
> Don't know Steve, I just sawed 'em out to see if I could.
> 
> Naww, I don't think your crazy!


That's a mighty fine job you did there.

Now tell me honestly, Allen.

You used to work on the space shuttle, didn't you.


----------



## cobey

nice slabs


----------



## gritz

Ok, well, I called Jim and talked with him awhile. He's doing pretty well overall. He said he's pretty much caught back up on firewood and that he suspected somebody is bringing him some wood tomorrow. He is also going to go cut a little more hedge tomorrow as well. He'll get around to fixing the internet at some point.

Jetmd and I are gonna go cut a bit of wood tomorrow to have on standby for a cold day if its needed. Pretty excited to get the saws out and go play tomorrow. I think this will be the first time the 660 has been off the shelf since I get her running, lol. Got the 660, 361, and 026 out, gassed up, and freshly sharpened chains on them. Should be ready to rock. Have a happy and safe new years everybody!


----------



## 67L36Driver

You Smithville and Liberty fellas ever get up this way give me a shout ahead and I'll gas up 'Fat Allice' so you can give her a ride.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> You Smithville and Liberty fellas ever get up this way give me a shout ahead and I'll gas up 'Fat Allice' so you can give her a ride.



That day will come. Probably when we have a NW MO GTG? I'm headed the opposite direction this Sunday to hopefully trade saws and sell my 4-wheeler (Clinton). In the mean time, I'm just gonna drink beer and play with saws (not at the same time).


----------



## Hinerman

gritz said:


> Anybody ever try out the Stihl splitting mauls? Pricey, but they look nicely made and have a lifetime warranty. I've not heard many stories of Stihl not honoring their warranty.



Stihl mauls are made by Oschenkopf. I have an Oschenkopf "Big Ox" maul. They are high quality and worth the money IMO. They make the axes for Stihl Timbersports. IIRC, the Stihl mauls are cheaper than Oschenkopf. I don't know anything about the Stihl lifetime warranty. 

http://www.ochsenkopf.com/en/index.html

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-ochsenkopf-big-ox-maul-review.264153/


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Every one it is going to be a good Year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A happy new year midlanders!
Morning Kenneth!


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Hope everybody had a fun New Years.


----------



## gritz

Hinerman said:


> Stihl mauls are made by Oschenkopf. I have an Oschenkopf "Big Ox" maul. They are high quality and worth the money IMO. They make the axes for Stihl Timbersports. IIRC, the Stihl mauls are cheaper than Oschenkopf. I don't know anything about the Stihl lifetime warranty.
> 
> http://www.ochsenkopf.com/en/index.html
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-ochsenkopf-big-ox-maul-review.264153/



Thanks! That's exactly what info I was looking for. Guess I'll just have to save up for one.


----------



## awol

workshop said:


> That's a mighty fine job you did there.
> 
> Now tell me honestly, Allen.
> 
> You used to work on the space shuttle, didn't you.


 Umm, no. What's a space shuttle?


----------



## Ken12

Good morning and Happy New Year to my new friends here at Arboristsite! I pray God's blessings upon you in 2015!


----------



## jetmd

Had an enjoyable morning, my wife and I got to cut some wood with Gritz.
I don't get out much and Gritz brought his 660, first time I got to run one. Wow what a Hoss!
Drank some coffee, ate some snack. A good day.
Thanks Gritz!


----------



## Hedgerow

My day consisted of 5 of these..
Cut and run trees...


----------



## workshop

Spent a couple hours this afternoon getting the rest of the wood moved that was in a front yard down the street from me. Forgot how heavy green wood can be.


----------



## sam-tip

Spent my day still splitting these monsters. 17 hours on hour meter of skid steer so far since Christmas just splitting. The two piles are huge.














tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## gritz

jetmd said:


> Had an enjoyable morning, my wife and I got to cut some wood with Gritz.
> I don't get out much and Gritz brought his 660, first time I got to run one. Wow what a Hoss!
> Drank some coffee, ate some snack. A good day.
> Thanks Gritz!



Yeah, it was good to get the 660 off the shelf. Definitely came in handy. I definitely had fun playing around with saws today. I think there's plenty that we cut today. Just gotta get it split up here before we get too much of that white fluffy stuff. I do need to figure out what was going on with the 361 today. First time I've ever had trouble with it. Got home and ended up helping the neighbor across the street install a new garage door opener (gears were stripped in his old one). Wife made ham w/black-eyed peas for dinner. Got a fire going in the fireplace, drinking a beer. Good way to start the new year.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Tarin and I got a little practicing in today. She hasn't really ran the saws much yet. She did pretty good.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Tarin and I got a little practicing in today. She hasn't really ran the saws much yet. She did pretty good.


 


Nice!!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning everyone! Getting ready to take a nap then get up and play with some saws as Flying Low is coming over with some of his modified Stihl herd... Should be fun to run some different ported saws against each other and make a piss elm disappear.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Plan on getting out of Dodge today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning guys it has been a busy last couple days new years eve wife and I helped get our new grand son home yesterday teacherman and I went and visited with mo jim then we came back to my place and he tried to transform me to a stihl guy brand new 361. then he ran my dolmar 6100 and my new to me husky 257/new ring . . had a great day oh and I lost a good load of oak some where .


----------



## gritz

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning guys it has been a busy last couple days new years eve wife and I helped get our new grand son home yesterday teacherman and I went and visited with mo jim then we came back to my place and he tried to transform me to a stihl guy brand new 361. then he ran my dolmar 6100 and my new to me husky 257/new ring . . had a great day oh and I lost a good load of oak some where .



So how'd you like the 361? I tried running mine yesterday and I think I might have smoked the clutch  ? I'll mess with it later. Getting ready to go pick up one of those fancy Stihl splitting mauls and see how she does in that thorny locust taunting me from behind my shed. I'm supposed to be helping clean inside, but there's just so much to do outside, lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

Spent a couple hours in the big truck yesterday hauling logs home.

Levi's behind me with the pickup. 
I don't think him and Sam could have fit even one more stick on that pickup even if they tried.
I figured half of it would tumble off in transit..


----------



## rburg

Did you cut that load with the 064?


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> Did you cut that load with the 064?


064, 562, and 7910 were the saws of the day..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 391279
> 
> 
> Spent a couple hours in the big truck yesterday hauling logs home.
> 
> Levi's behind me with the pickup.
> I don't think him and Sam could have fit even one more stick on that pickup even if they tried.
> I figured half of it would *tumble off* in transit..



Be careful of that. Hitting a chunk on the highway at speed is no fun. In Missouri, the boys in the funny flat hats will pull you over for a chat.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

gritz said:


> So how'd you like the 361? I tried running mine yesterday and I think I might have smoked the clutch  ? I'll mess with it later. Getting ready to go pick up one of those fancy Stihl splitting mauls and see how she does in that thorny locust taunting me from behind my shed. I'm supposed to be helping clean inside, but there's just so much to do outside, lol.



You are asking the wrong guy I am not a real stihl fan they have to be disassembled way to much to work on. at least the ones i have messed with they are best purchased and resold. I feel you get more bang for your buck with other brands. I am partial to older swedes,( Partners, Jonsereds, and some of the Italian saws Olympic, Efco. as a few have seen I have a menagerie of saws.


----------



## gritz

Went and bought me one of those fancy Stihl splitting mauls. Works like I remember a splitting maul working. Nothing amazing that I can tell, but seems to be nicely made. I will say this: If you over strike with this maul, it WILL HURT! It definitely woke me up, lol.








I've been working up the locust. I did find one piece I'm going to leave for a COLD day.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Be careful of that. Hitting a chunk on the highway at speed is no fun. In Missouri, the boys in the funny flat hats will pull you over for a chat.


If you're going highway speeds on the roads we travel, you deserve to hit a chunk of wood...
That being said, yes, flat hat boys have little sense of humor.
Fortunately, they have no business on my roads either. They should be in Cabool, bothering Alan...


----------



## awol

Oh, they're over here, they just don't bother me to much. Troop G headquarters is just a few miles down the road.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Alan have you blown up that P85 yet. We had some sleet here about a hour ago.


----------



## awol

No sir, the old bugger just keeps getting stronger, It's up to almost a hundred psi of compression! I treated it real hard last weak sawing out those slabs. It burned five tanks of gas without a rest, pulling thirty six inches of full comp.


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are asking the wrong guy I am not a real stihl fan they have to be disassembled way to much to work on. at least the ones i have messed with they are best purchased and resold. I feel you get more bang for your buck with other brands. I am partial to older swedes,( Partners, Jonsereds, and some of the Italian saws Olympic, Efco. as a few have seen I have a menagerie of saws.



I agree but I would have to add old Poulans to my list of likes. I mailed out another Stahl today. Only five or six to go.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Flyinglow and I had a great time today. He liked our collection of saws pretty well especially the 262xp... I got to run his 241, 261, 028, 034, 361, 10mm 044 and 660. I was surprised how much heavier the 9010 is than his 660... The results were close across the board except for I have nothing comparable to the 241 and his Stumpbroke 261 was noticeably snottier than Dad's mostly stock version, which was amplified by Dad's running 3/8" chain and Steve's running .325". All-in-all it was a great day! His ported 044 and my Stumpbroke 372 were VERY close in loaded RPM, with his being a bit faster by about 200rpm. I'd like to dress up the chains and try again. I feel dirty for saying this, but I think I'd rather have the 044, not that my 372 is going ANYWHERE...

I take it that Jim was in good spirits?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jim seemed to be doing good except I could tell his back was bothering him.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Flyinglow and I had a great time today. He liked our collection of saws pretty well especially the 262xp... I got to run his 241, 261, 028, 034, 361, 10mm 044 and 660. I was surprised how much heavier the 9010 is than his 660... The results were close across the board except for I have nothing comparable to the 241 and his Stumpbroke 261 was noticeably snottier than Dad's mostly stock version, which was amplified by Dad's running 3/8" chain and Steve's running .325". All-in-all it was a great day! His ported 044 and my Stumpbroke 372 were VERY close in loaded RPM, with his being a bit faster by about 200rpm. I'd like to dress up the chains and try again. I feel dirty for saying this, but I think I'd rather have the 044, not that my 372 is going ANYWHERE...
> 
> I take it that Jim was in good spirits?


Stumpy was getting the Stihl's down when he quit building saws...
But...
Progress was made after your 372 was built too...
Bwahahahaha!!!!!!!
The hammer was just stupid fast...
Like Wiggs' 372...
Oh, and 3/8 will always be faster on a 50cc that has the nuts to pull it..
Chain IS the difference maker!!!


----------



## cobey

i ran Steves AP-42 lombard this evening, i put the 24" LG husky mount and an aggresive
skip chain and that old sucker marched right threw HARD 2 year old elm and some cherry
noodled full bar depth, no overheating, it likes to work hard 
alot of these old saws heat up and go to poo ... not this one
I think it would pull full comp fine...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy was getting the Stihl's down when he quit building saws...
> But...
> Progress was made after your 372 was built too...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!!!!
> The hammer was just stupid fast...
> Like Wiggs' 372...
> Oh, and 3/8 will always be faster on a 50cc that has the nuts to pull it..
> Chain IS the difference maker!!!


 
my little 450 is 3.2 hp .... that isnt much power, Matts right
3/8 square is faster than even stihl PS lo pro! ... or my .325 race chain
i want to try a treeslinger (jasha) ground .325 chain (that i do stuff to).. all will be fast
BUT put a big dorky semi chisel on that saw its a PIG! onk onk suuuu....eeeeeee
if thinking a good sharp LPX would be fine and smooth


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Stumpy was getting the Stihl's down when he quit building saws...
> But...
> Progress was made after your 372 was built too...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!!!!
> The hammer was just stupid fast...
> Like Wiggs' 372...
> Oh, and 3/8 will always be faster on a 50cc that has the nuts to pull it..
> Chain IS the difference maker!!!


 
was the hammer the black saw with mario sticker on it?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> was the hammer the black saw with mario sticker on it?


Yes...


----------



## cobey

that thing was fast!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> If you're going highway speeds on the roads we travel, you deserve to hit a chunk of wood...
> That being said, yes, flat hat boys have little sense of humor. Fortunately, they have no business on my roads either. They should be in Cabool, bothering Alan...



Speaking of Alan. Did he get a trim and some ornaments for Christmas?


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Chain IS the difference maker!!!



No matter what color the saw is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
No sleet or snow yet.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Man I was a few pages behind, happy to hear Jim is ok sorry about his back. Love all the wood pics, here is mine from couple days ago.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

I just about got the car packed for a run to Jim's LOL


----------



## Ken12

More rain here in the Ozarks of Southwest Missouri. Guess the good Lord figured we needed it.


----------



## sawnami

Somebody needs to jump on this. 


Makita Chain Saw - $375
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4829923729.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Ken12 said:


> More rain here in the Ozarks of Southwest Missouri. Guess the good Lord figured we needed it.


Sure needed it back in august...
When's it supposed to start freezing?


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Somebody needs to jump on this.
> 
> 
> Makita Chain Saw - $375
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4829923729.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Nice specimen right there...
Steve??
You know you wanna...


----------



## Ken12

Hedgerow said:


> Sure needed it back in august...
> When's it supposed to start freezing?


Im not sure. It's 36 degrees right now at 7:23 a.m. so doesn't look too promising today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all 32 here


----------



## dgb84

Good morning everyone. I've been watching but haven't chimed in for a while. Hope you are all doing great and hope mojim's back gets better soon. 

Steve that is a good price on that makita it looks brand new.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Somebody needs to jump on this.
> 
> 
> Makita Chain Saw - $375
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4829923729.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Yes. Another east of Joetown for 450 bux on C'list.

Echo CS3000 on St. Louis C'list for 39 bux. Sicked Grassgorilla on it.


----------



## gritz

Getting ready to get one of my 026 saws ready to do a trade tomorrow. If my bars come in today, I might sneak outside and make a couple timed cuts with the other 026. Then I can open her up to clean her arteries out!


----------



## Work Saw Collector




----------



## jetmd

Here you go fella's:

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4826852084.html

Located in North KC.

Looks like a GTG saw to me. But I don't know ***t.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Here you go fella's:
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4826852084.html
> 
> Located in North KC.
> 
> Looks like a GTG saw to me. But I don't know ***t.



For those with deep pockets and a helper. I have neither.

Oh. And, a strong back!!!


----------



## workshop

They take up a lot of space, too.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas.


----------



## sam-tip

What I did on my winter break. Just finished splitting the big stuff. Piles are extreme.
















tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Brettl

Evening fellas. 34 but snowy in Wichita.

I've been talking to a cedar miller in OK. Never realized how much money there was in that Juniper/Easter Red Cedar. I have a timberjig I bought to experiment with. I'm going to have to find out just what to look for in these trees. Looking it up online it looks very similar, if not the same, as an Evergreen.


----------



## cobey

worked at the shop in mccune today, finished one engine. i got a couple more to build
good side work for sure


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


>


Hey, I don't remember us taking a "selfie" at the KY GTG...
Did you get that while I wasn't looking ?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, I don't remember us taking a "selfie" at the KY GTG...
> Did you get that while I wasn't looking ?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Snowing here windy temp dropping.


----------



## cobey

raining... wet... and still above freezing... but heading for 16 deg. in a while and it will be slick in the morning!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Snowing here windy temp dropping.



Yup, starting to accumulate. On top of that, I have to park the car outside as the garage door is broke the counter balance spring. Wonderful.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas... +12 with 20 mph wind...... I think the splitter is gonna growl at me today......


----------



## Ken12

18 degrees and snow here at 7:40 a.m. Just your typical Southwest Missouri weather.


----------



## jetmd

8 and windy in KC, just a skiff of snow.

And a Good Morning to all!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chet that is what we have too. Not enough to squeal about now the temp. is another story I can see some teeth chattering .


----------



## jetmd

Hey Kenneth! Hope all is well in Tongy.
I am on call today, hopefully I can stay in the nice warm house. I really don't need
to be out on a roof today!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth, Chet and all!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chet be careful those roofs and ladders can get a guy hospitalized. make sure no doors lock U on a roof.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mike good morning. today is going to suck. Last day of vacation.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
7 deg. here in Joetown. Couple inchs of snow on the streets. Don't want to go out there but out of coffee....................................................................


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 7 deg. here in Joetown. Couple inchs of snow on the streets. Don't want to go out there but out of coffee....................................................................


Noooooooooo........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 7 deg. here in Joetown. Couple inchs of snow on the streets. Don't want to go out there but out of coffee....................................................................


----------



## jetmd

Morning Homelite. You are correct Kenneth. Chris W. got locked out on a roof on New Year's eve. Security was checking
doors and found roof access unlocked....you can figure out the rest.


----------



## Hedgerow

The mud is frozen now...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wind chill is -11 Glad I have plenty of wood in the basement.


----------



## pdqdl

I've been up all night in it. We had some breakdowns in the snow removal equipment. It's not much fun to fight mechanical repairs to your salt spreader in this weather, but it really wasn't too bad. The snow wasn't coming down any more, and it was just a bit chilly.

It's a beautiful morning! If I wasn't so tired, I'd wake up my daughters and go for a hike in the freshly fallen snow out in the woods somewhere. Sort of a tradition since they have been small.


----------



## sunfish

It's COLD!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

https://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4790217018.html

You springfield guys see this.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> https://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4790217018.html
> 
> You springfield guys see this.


Yep, it's been in there for a while. I'd get it but I'm still recovering from Christmas.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'E' as in electric start? It is right hand recoil starter.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> 'E' as in electric start? It is right hand recoil starter.


Yep, it's electric start, manual right hand start. It's missing the battery pack, which is the lower part of the handle.


----------



## workshop

Air cover housing is about half inch taller than standard housing. Flywheel has winding assembly attached to it with a stator assembly attached to block. Flywheel becomes the starter motor.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Air cover housing is about half inch taller than standard housing. Flywheel has winding assembly attached to it with a stator assembly attached to block. Flywheel becomes the starter motor.



Some jumper wires and a home made battery pack should get it working. Use NiCad rechargeable. The original prolly succombed to corrosion anyway

Jim would be on that one like stink. LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

Someone way back in the McCulloch thread used his truck to start his IIRC


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Someone way back in the McCulloch thread used his truck to start his IIRC


Yep, That was Mark. Heinemnm.


----------



## Brettl

Single digit wind chill right now in Wichita. I like this weather for cutting or trimming limbs like I did for a friend today. I always enjoy working in the cold unless Its really windy.

Cant wait to go out and cut some. Haven't cut in 2 or 3 months! I'm going through withdrawal.


----------



## Homelite410

I have seen mark do that! Its slick!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin fellas...
It's brisk out there...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Morning Hedge!
You betcha!


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Single digit wind chill right now in Wichita. I like this weather for cutting or trimming limbs like I did for a friend today. I always enjoy working in the cold unless Its really windy.
> 
> Cant wait to go out and cut some. Haven't cut in 2 or 3 months! I'm going through withdrawal.


One good thing about this weather is, no mud.. Lisa and I went out yesterday and cut a whole truckload of hedge sticks.. Literally, sticks... 
2/3 cord worth of 1-3", no bark, dead, hedge limbs... 
She'll have fun burning that...
Hope she don't melt something...

Mornin Carl!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Matt, Carl.It is a little on the brisk side.


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Had a busy day yesterday. Traded an 026 for an 036 and sold some extra 024/026 parts. Then I started grinding away on one of my test 026 saws. Just gotta check numbers, finish the upper transfers and I'm ready to throw her back together and see what happens! Back to the regular work schedule today, bleh.


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> Morning everybody! Had a busy day yesterday. Traded an 026 for an 036 and sold some extra 024/026 parts. Then I started grinding away on one of my test 026 saws. Just gotta check numbers, finish the upper transfers and I'm ready to throw her back together and see what happens! Back to the regular work schedule today, bleh.


A little birdie told me those 026's like close to 200 comp, bout 101 exhaust, and no more that about 156/157 intake duration.. Get those transfers up around 18 degrees too..


----------



## Ken12

Wow fellas. 10 degrees this a.m. in beautiful Southwest Mo. Standing next to the ole wood stove at work. Wonder how much is gonna get done today lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ken12 said:


> Wow fellas. 10 degrees this a.m. in beautiful Southwest Mo. Standing next to the ole wood stove at work. Wonder how much is gonna get done today lol.


Only what's necessary...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> A little birdie told me those 026's like close to 200 comp, bout 101 exhaust, and no more that about 156/157 intake duration.. Get those transfers up around 18 degrees too..


That one of yours sure is fast!


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> A little birdie told me those 026's like close to 200 comp, bout 101 exhaust, and no more that about 156/157 intake duration.. Get those transfers up around 18 degrees too..


I'll let you know what my final numbers end up at. The exhaust will be close. Can't get much closer without cutting the squish. Baby steps, lol. I wanna recheck everything before I finish the transfers. I gotta raise them a little bit still I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> That one of yours sure is fast!


It'd be faster if I could get those #'s exactly..
Gotta remove some material from the squish band to do so. Only .015 though..


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> I'll let you know what my final numbers end up at. The exhaust will be close. Can't get much closer without cutting the squish. Baby steps, lol. I wanna recheck everything before I finish the transfers. I gotta raise them a little bit still I think.


You can advance the timing about 7-10 degrees also, without it wanting to bite back when ya pull it over.


----------



## Hinerman

Hey everybody. Haven't posted much lately. Been sick the last 3-4 days. My whole vacation was wasted sitting on the couch, sucking snot, and hacking all over everything. Feeling better today. I had a lot of wood to split but will have to find another day. Have a good one.


----------



## workshop

Glad you're feeling better Thomas. 
Spent yesterday afternoon splitting up this tree service stuff. Took an hour to get the splitter engine warmed up enough so it would start. Had to cover it up with a blanket and heater under it.


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> You can advance the timing about 7-10 degrees also, without it wanting to bite back when ya pull it over.


Might have to do that. I can grind a flywheel key easy enough.


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> Might have to do that. I can grind a flywheel key easy enough.


I don't even use a key on them. Position, then a couple raps with the cordless impact, and done.. Key is for positioning only.


----------



## Hedgerow

This is what a neighbor dropped off yesterday...







Good grief...


----------



## jetmd

Hedgerow said:


> Good grief...



The Chain? The fact that the dog or cat used it as a scratching post? Or the overall cleanliness?


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> The Chain? The fact that the dog or cat used it as a scratching post? Or the overall cleanliness?


There was more than hair on that one... Meat and bone too...


----------



## jetmd

Maybe a new way to butcher a whitetail?


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Maybe a new way to butcher a whitetail?


After grinding a tooth, I decided to take a wire brush to the cutters first...
Smelled bad.. Real bad..


----------



## SteveSS

Yuck.


----------



## pdqdl

Just take it down to the nearest creek, start it up, and give the chain a bit of a bath. Ice? 

No problem. That'll clean the chain, too.


----------



## workshop

That must have been what an old XL12 I've got was used for. Black nasty stuff with hair in it blocking the engine cooling fins. Didn't smell, but was the devil getting that stuff cleaned out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What the latest top handle Echo resembled, but just Palm tree fiber, not hair.


----------



## Brettl

I've heard of guys quartering larger animals like that. One mentioned using vegetable oil so as not to taint the meat.


----------



## bigtuna

I did butcher a hog bout a month ago but I used a sawzall to split it down the back. I did buy a brand new blade.


----------



## RVALUE

bigtuna said:


> I did butcher a hog bout a month ago but I used a sawzall to split it down the back. I did buy a brand new blade.



Health nut.


----------



## workshop

Charity Cut 9
Hey everybody, looking at January 24th for the next Charity Cut. Probably same place as the last one, but I'll leave that open, for now. Kind of hard to believe this will be #9.
Seems like we started doing these just a couple of months back, instead of almost a year and a half ago. Also, I have to meet a friend of mine who has some acreage down in the National Forrest, should be interesting, but have to check it out first. 
Anybody game for this one? I am.

Workshop +1 or more.


----------



## awol

Workshop +1 or more.
awol


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> I've heard of guys quartering larger animals like that. One mentioned using vegetable oil so as not to taint the meat.


 sawsall works way better!!! bone chips can make a meat mess, granddad quartered a big bull out of season with a chainsaw, random bone chips turned up everywhere
by them their buchering was sloppy at best... unsanitary at worse


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Workshop +1 or more.
> awol


 add cobey... so far im kinda beat up, ill do my best


----------



## Redhorse

I might be able to take a half night and make it on the 24th. Let me check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken12

Looks like I might be able to make it! Would like to meet some of ya from here.


----------



## Oliver1655

Is this one where the bucking trailer would be helpful?


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, when I first saw the picture I thought someone had caught their chaps in the chain.


----------



## 79jasper

jetmd said:


> Maybe a new way to butcher a whitetail?


Seen my dad do that once. Lol

Sent from my SM-T537R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, when I first saw the picture I thought someone had caught their chaps in the chain.



I thought the same thing...

How is the thumb?


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Workshop +1 or more.
> awol



Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Glad you're feeling better Thomas.



Thank you. Me too...



workshop said:


> Charity Cut 9
> Hey everybody, looking at January 24th for the next Charity Cut. Probably same place as the last one, but I'll leave that open, for now.



I didn't see much timber left at the last spot. If there are a lot of tops still in the woods, I can bring the Kubota to help get them out. It looked like it could get really muddy so it will probably need to be dry. I am sure you have thought of these things though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning everyone.


Howdy


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Workshop +1 or more.
> awol
> Cobey
> Ken12
> Hinerman + who knows


I can probably make it too...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Freakin cold out there this am.


----------



## SteveSS

Put me down as tentative for the charity cut. I usually never know when I'll be on travel until a couple days before they need me. What is the location?


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> Put me down as tentative for the charity cut. I usually never know when I'll be on travel until a couple days before they need me. What is the location?


Should be north side of Springfield..
Outskirts..


----------



## RVALUE

Not to be the villian, but what is the log procurement plan?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mostly junk.


Six MS290, one 024, one MS310. Three Echo CS341, one CS3000. One Husky 142.

All beat to death by indifferent tree service operators with no maintainence.

Been going thru the Steal pile with the only serviceable recoil checking comp. no joy yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Low angle winter sun makes photography difficult


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Mostly junk.View attachment 392342
> 
> 
> Six MS290, one 024, one MS310. Three Echo CS341, one CS3000. One Husky 142.
> 
> All beat to death by indifferent tree service operators with no maintainence.
> 
> Been going thru the Steal pile with the only serviceable recoil checking comp. no joy yet.



My 024s are among my favorite saws, hope yours works out.

I have some Stihl builds ahead of me too. Sure is a lot of 029/290 and 039/390s floating around.


----------



## Brettl

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, when I first saw the picture I thought someone had caught their chaps in the chain.



Been there, done that. No physical damage to myself but now I I have a really clean Stihl 20 inch bar with a frozen tip.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Mostly junk.View attachment 392342
> 
> 
> Six MS290, one 024, one MS310. Three Echo CS341, one CS3000. One Husky 142.
> 
> All beat to death by indifferent tree service operators with no maintainence.
> 
> Been going thru the Steal pile with the only serviceable recoil checking comp. no joy yet.


Ooooohhhh!! 029 carcasses!!!
I like those.. Got lotsa good hardware and stuff in them.. Handles, av buffers, etc..


----------



## Brettl

That's what I was thinkin too. Sometimes the most valuable parts of an old Stihl carcass are the fasteners


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well five of the 290's and the 310 pump 105-125 dry. 150-165 with a shot of WD40. They also look OK from the spark plug hole. Only the one 290 is scored on the exhaust side. All have never had the air filter cleaned or the plug changed based on the filth.

Is 150 psi wet OK?


----------



## Ken12

Hedgerow said:


> After grinding a tooth, I decided to take a wire brush to the cutters first...
> Smelled bad.. Real bad..


Oh m


Hedgerow said:


> Ooooohhhh!! 029 carcasses!!!
> I like those.. Got lotsa good hardware and stuff in them.. Handles, av buffers, etc..


Man that's a bunch of em lying there doa! Reminds me of deer camp lol.


----------



## Brettl

Oak?


----------



## Brettl

N
no leaves or acorns left around to judge by but its heavy and cuts like oak. Different bark than I've seen on oaks in the past, but then, I really haven't cut much oak except in lumber form. Thanks guys


----------



## Hinerman

Brettl said:


> Oak?View attachment 392402


 
I suck at this game, but I say not oak based on this picture. I would feel better if I could see a picture of a split. If not oak, I don't have a clue. Looks like it could be of the Southern firewood species. The bark does look like it could pass for a species of oak though. 

Hopefully, somebody will come along and school us shortly.


----------



## Brettl

Firewood forum says Black Cherry! I'm a woodworker so this is great. Edit- Scratch that, everyone's telling me Honey Locust now.


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> Not to be the villian, but what is the log procurement plan?



I walked back further into the area we cut at last time. A lot still in the back, just spread out. If we can get a tractor to show up (similar to the one that showed up last time. .  ). We can haul logs out to the bucking trailer. Two tractors would be even better. One with tongs on the back (that makes a pop, pop sound) pulling logs out and the second lifting onto the bucking trailer. Just like what we did at Mansfield. Saws out in the woods bucking logs to length. 
But if tractors can't come, then UTV's would be the way to go. Cutting rounds out in the woods and bringing them out to the splitters/trailers. Just like what we did at Bull Creek. 
Here's plan "A". Tractor/s and bucking trailer.
Plan "B". UTV's. No bucking trailer.
If anybody can bring a tractor, please list it here, so plans can be made.
Thanks for all the efforts, guys and gals.


----------



## workshop

For anybody that has not been to the cut site on the north side of Springfield, please let me know. Ill send directions.
Thanks everybody.


----------



## RVALUE

If I came, we'd need two tractors. One to pull me out when it dies.


----------



## RVALUE

I doubt one tractor can keep up dragging logs out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Oak?View attachment 392402


Honey Locust..


----------



## Hedgerow

There is a thorned, and thornless variety of Honey Locust..


----------



## Brettl

Thanks Hedgerow. I've wanted to try this and Black Locust sometime. I'll use the Timberjig to see if I can get some woodworking material out of it. Its dense and I like the core color.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Honey locust is beautiful and dense for wood working, just be careful if/when using a lathe... It also burns VERY nicely...


----------



## Brettl

Thanks LocustCutter. 
I'm going to start watching for this wood now. Im going to learn to build recurve and longbows and this could make a great handle material.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Honey locust is beautiful and dense for wood working, just be careful if/when using a lathe... It also burns VERY nicely...


Dave Boyt, the saw mill guru from the GTG, loves the stuff... Says it makes way nicer lumber than Oak..
All I know is it's one of those varieties that really benefits from a second year of seasoning under roof.


----------



## Brettl

I don't know how long it's been standing but it just fell last night. Guy said it was already dead. I'll bring some paint to seal the ends as best I can.


----------



## 67L36Driver

One Echo 341 is a runner. Put Jim's name on it.

Recoil needed a new rope and tinkered some.


----------



## RVALUE

Brettl said:


> I don't know how long it's been standing but it just fell last night. Guy said it was already dead. I'll bring some paint to seal the ends as best I can.




My guess is that it has been standing all its life. Or at least 30 years.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just now driving home from the plant. Is anyone ever wondered, why did God make skunks? 
Man, I can't stand skunks.
All yeah gotta do, is run over a pile of skunk guts, and that's all you smell all the way home.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stupid skunks...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Stupid skunks...


 I hit one with the dealerships work truck, it spun spraying hard uder the rusty trucks floorboards.
I was taking a lady to work after she dropped her car off, she kinda gagged and jumped out at the next stop sighn.
one of the other techs wife came and took her to work..... the boss was not happy


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Stupid skunks...


And stupid raccoons. Can't stand them either. Had a run in with what seemed like an army of them one time when we were camping at Roaring River State Park. Pesky things were trying to raid my camp. Wound up chasing them across a creek, yelling and throwing rocks at them. At least they don't stink like skunks. Doesn't make them any better though.


----------



## 67L36Driver

024 runs on a prime. If it had a fuel cap prolly run longer on a tank.

Got the CS3000 to run.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I hit one with the dealerships work truck, it spun spraying hard uder the rusty trucks floorboards.
> I was taking a lady to work after she dropped her car off, she kinda gagged and jumped out at the next stop sighn.
> one of the other techs wife came and took her to work..... the boss was not happy


It does not surprise me that that kinda thing happened....
Proof positive, God has a sense of humor...
The fact it happened to you, and not me???

That's just priceless....

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> 024 runs on a prime. If it had a fuel cap prolly run longer on a tank.



That one may be a real keeper. My 2 024s are my go-to saws.


----------



## workshop

024's are nice saws. Nimble, easy to use.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> And stupid raccoons. Can't stand them either. Had a run in with what seemed like an army of them one time when we were camping at Roaring River State Park. Pesky things were trying to raid my camp. Wound up chasing them across a creek, yelling and throwing rocks at them. At least they don't stink like skunks. Doesn't make them any better though.


I can loan you Sam if'n ya need Steve...
That's that 6'4", 270 lb nephew of mine... All he and Levi see is little $10 bills runnin' around on 4 legs...
They'll club em all and have em skinned in short order..


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> 024's are nice saws. Nimble, easy to use.


And modify quite well...
How many cc's are they again??


----------



## Oliver1655

How is the thumb? Much better! Tender in places but I can use it with caution.


----------



## Oliver1655

Before or after modifying?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> And modify quite well...
> How many cc's are they again??


 42 cc


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> 42 cc


Then I may need one...
For the collection of course...

Not for racin' or anything like that and stuff...


----------



## gritz

Well, I'm gonna try to make the trip for the 24th. Gotta make sure that's not a work weekend and make sure the weather will hold. Might try and find somebody to carpool with........


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> Then I may need one...
> For the collection of course...
> 
> Not for racin' or anything like that and stuff...


I actually have one that is mostly complete that I practiced porting on. Never ran one, but worked on plenty. Identical to the 026 except for 2mm shorter stroke and 2mm smaller piston. 024 has the same stroke as an 026, still smaller piston (42mm).


----------



## gritz

Ok, so I finished up the 026 I've been porting. Ended up with 20 degrees of blowdown. Started it up real quick tonight and I'm like jittery excited about this thing! I just started it and blipped the throttle a couple times, but I can tell its a mean little dude! Can't wait to put it in wood!


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> I actually have one that is mostly complete that I practiced porting on. Never ran one, but worked on plenty. Identical to the 026 except for 2mm shorter stroke and 2mm smaller piston. 024 has the same stroke as an 026, still smaller piston (42mm).


Saws with a smaller bore can run with their bigger bore cousins...
Just gotta get em the flow they need..


----------



## old cookie

Any of you ever hear of Als sawshop Redding Cal.I think I read A big timber saw shop?Were I work they ran decals for them today.I saved a few.My splitter quit me back to fiskers wedges and hammer.Hedge did you grow that cotton south of you on 96?I never heard of cotton growing around here.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Any of you ever hear of Als sawshop Redding Cal.I think I read A big timber saw shop?Were I work they ran decals for them today.I saved a few.My splitter quit me back to fiskers wedges and hammer.Hedge did you grow that cotton south of you on 96?I never heard of cotton growing around here.


Nope.. That was the new owners of the feed mill in Golden City...
Not sure what they were thinking... 
But they tried it!


----------



## old cookie

Did you hear how it turned out?I talked to a guy said they tried it before.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Any of you ever hear of Als sawshop Redding Cal.I think I read A big timber saw shop?Were I work they ran decals for them today.I saved a few.My splitter quit me back to fiskers wedges and hammer.Hedge did you grow that cotton south of you on 96?I never heard of cotton growing around here.


what does your splitter need? alot of us can find parts and stuff


----------



## awol

The 024AV is 42cc, 42mm bore and 30mm stroke. The 024avs (super) is 44.3cc, 42mm bore and 32mm stroke. The 026 has a 44mm bore and 32mm stroke. I had one of each on the bench last week.


----------



## Brettl

I missed out on a real nice 024 Super not to long ago. I have a 026 in my project lot, looking forward to that one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Midlanders. 

Geezer bladder got me up. Freakin' cold out there. Down to 40 in the garage.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Just now driving home from the plant. Is anyone ever wondered, why did God make skunks?
> Man, I can't stand skunks.
> All yeah gotta do, is run over a pile of skunk guts, and that's all you smell all the way home.



So blind people would have an animal to hate too?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> So blind people would have an animal to hate too?


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Yeah, I can hear the wind out there. I don't wanna go outside. Gotta wear my dress uniform most of the day too and it is NOT warm at all.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Did you hear how it turned out?I talked to a guy said they tried it before.


It grew and made cotton, but didn't Yeild as much as they hoped for I don't think... It got a late start and got hit with an early frost.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> So blind people would have an animal to hate too?


----------



## Hinerman

January 24 Charity Cut:

Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
SteveSS---maybe
Hedgerow---maybe
Gritz---maybe


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> Morning everybody! Yeah, I can hear the wind out there. I don't wanna go outside. Gotta wear my dress uniform most of the day too and it is NOT warm at all.



IIRC the dress greens were never warm enuff. 

Still have the set I wore home from Ft. Lewis. But, short the garrison cap. Gave it to the kids to play with.


----------



## Brettl

RVALUE said:


> So blind people would have an animal to hate too?



Could be. Lot of blind drivers in Wichita.


----------



## Oliver1655

Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
SteveSS---maybe
Hedgerow---maybe
Gritz---maybe
Bucking trailer & splitter if needed- Oliver1655 too, what help I am. 

What it the start time? Gritz, if you want to meet me at the Clinton Wal-mart a hour & a half before start time, you are welcome to ride down.


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> Could be. Lot of blind drivers in Wichita.


 I lived there for a year and 6 months, i was happy to go back to SE KS to many murders and stuff. i lived there part of 89 and 90.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Workshop +1 or more.
> awol
> Cobey
> Ken12
> Hinerman + who knows
> SteveSS---maybe
> Hedgerow---maybe
> Gritz---maybe
> Bucking trailer & splitter if needed- Oliver1655 too, what help I am.
> 
> What it the start time? Gritz, if you want to meet me at the Clinton Wal-mart a hour & a half before start time, you are welcome to ride down.



Oops, forgot the time. 8AM. Will be good to see you John.


----------



## gritz

Oliver1655 said:


> Workshop +1 or more.
> awol
> Cobey
> Ken12
> Hinerman + who knows
> SteveSS---maybe
> Hedgerow---maybe
> Gritz---maybe
> Bucking trailer & splitter if needed- Oliver1655 too, what help I am.
> 
> What it the start time? Gritz, if you want to meet me at the Clinton Wal-mart a hour & a half before start time, you are welcome to ride down.



I will let you know. I'm still trying to decide if I should wake up super early, or stay the night before. I appreciate the offer, I may take you up on it, but I might be a sleepy copilot, lol.


----------



## SteveSS

I'll have to be out on this one. They want me in North Carolina first thing on the morning of the 26th. I'll need the weekend to prepare for travel. Maybe next time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 024 runs and oils the chain. Try him in wood tomorrow.


----------



## old cookie

Coby I started it up the first time that day for the year,Fresh gas started on third pull, running fine.Put a nasty peace of elm in before I could reverse it died.It then would run on choke for a few seconds.Now nothing,flywheel key is ok fire gas to float bowl.I will try to take it to a guy over by 43 Friday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone. Its colder in Springfield than at home.


----------



## jetmd

It's only 5 in KC, kind of reminds me of the 10 winters my wife and I spent in MN


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everbody, hope nobody forgot to bring the brass monkey inside the house last nite.


----------



## Hinerman

January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
Hedgerow---maybe
Gritz---maybe
Oliver 1655


----------



## mdavlee

workshop said:


> Oops, forgot the time. 8AM. Will be good to see you John.


Where is this one going to be?


----------



## sawnami

Glad I don't live here. Just starting to cool off on Mt Washington. The all time record wind speed here was 231 MPH. 
[emoji37] [emoji54] [emoji45] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

mdavlee said:


> Where is this one going to be?


 
Right now it is in Springfield, just north of I-44...


----------



## Lurch2

January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
Hedgerow---maybe
Gritz---maybe
Oliver 1655
Lurch2+1

No trailer yet so can't bring the tractor. Can bring Mule if needed. Or a little splitter.


----------



## mdavlee

Hinerman said:


> Right now it is in Springfield, just north of I-44...


Thanks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning MIDLANDERS! 

Eight deg. here. Forecast is for a high of 31. Break out your shorts and tank top.


----------



## workshop

Lurch2 said:


> January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
> Workshop +1 or more.
> awol
> Cobey
> Ken12
> Hinerman + who knows
> Hedgerow---maybe
> Gritz---maybe
> Oliver 1655
> Lurch2+1
> 
> No trailer yet so can't bring the tractor. Can bring Mule if needed. Or a little splitter.



Go ahead and bring the mule. Looks like we will do this one with UTV's. 
Which is ok. Any kind of equipment is good. 
Thomas, if you can get the Kubota again, that would be great. 
I want to apologize to everyone because I asked for specific equipment. This is all volunteer on your part and everyone has been more than generous with what can be brought. I've never asked for specific equipment in the past. I shouldn't have done so this time. The important part is that everyone is able to come and help me do this work. 
I can't say enough how grateful I am for everyone's friendship.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Go ahead and bring the mule. Looks like we will do this one with UTV's.
> Which is ok. Any kind of equipment is good.
> Thomas, if you can get the Kubota again, that would be great.
> I want to apologize to everyone because I asked for specific equipment. This is all volunteer on your part and everyone has been more than generous with what can be brought. I've never asked for specific equipment in the past. I shouldn't have done so this time. The important part is that everyone is able to come and help me do this work.
> I can't say enough how grateful I am for everyone's friendship.


Sometimes a project will lend itself to heavy machine work, and sometimes it just warrants some good ole elbow grease...
This sounds like one of those cuts where it pays to be nimble and mobile...
Does Ed have a place nearby he can securely store the finished product? Or will he have to make deliveries as we split and fill?


----------



## awol

workshop said:


> Go ahead and bring the mule. Looks like we will do this one with UTV's.
> Which is ok. Any kind of equipment is good.
> Thomas, if you can get the Kubota again, that would be great.
> I want to apologize to everyone because I asked for specific equipment. This is all volunteer on your part and everyone has been more than generous with what can be brought. I've never asked for specific equipment in the past. I shouldn't have done so this time. The important part is that everyone is able to come and help me do this work.
> I can't say enough how grateful I am for everyone's friendship.


 You're ok Steve! I will bring what I can when the time comes, just can't commit until a few days before. Sometimes I feel real lucky just to be able to drag myself along to these cuts!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Thomas, if you can get the Kubota again, that would be great.
> I want to apologize...


 
No need to apologize. I will bring the Kubota. If i can get somebody else to come (to tow splitter) or get a large enough trailer to haul both, I will bring the splitter too. Do you think we need my splitter?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> No need to apologize. I will bring the Kubota. If i can get somebody else to come (to tow splitter) or get a large enough trailer to haul both, I will bring the splitter too. Do you think we need my splitter?


I can bring mine if need be... If we're scrounging and sorta cleaning up the woods, I'd think it can keep up with a couple utv's hauling in loads. We'll have Steve's there too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got one of the MS290 running. But, no cutting as I see the only serviceable bar/chain is 3/8". The saw is .325" x 8 on the spur/drum.

No wonder the drivers looked funny.


----------



## Brettl

Get the 024 in wood yet. I just got finished cutting all the upper limbs of the Honey Locust using my 024s. Lost a fuel cap to one form. I want to find some Orange ones like Stihl used on some of their saws., OEM.if I can find some. The one I lost was black, if it was Orange I might of found it. 
The Honey Locust is looking good. There's an 8 foot trunk about 18 inches around and another splitting off that's a bit smaller. I want to mill them as long as possible, problems gonna be loading them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Get the 024 in wood yet. I just got finished cutting all the upper limbs of the Honey Locust using my 024s. Lost a fuel cap to one form. I want to find some Orange ones like Stihl used on some of their saws., OEM.if I can find some. The one I lost was black, if it was Orange I might of found it.
> The Honey Locust is looking good. There's an 8 foot trunk about 18 inches around and another splitting off that's a bit smaller. I want to mill them as long as possible, problems gonna be loading them.



It's next on the turnaround. At least it has the correct bar/chain on him.

I'll have to buy a .325" bar/chain to test cut with the the 290's and 310.

Anybody got a recommend, cheap?


----------



## Brettl

Bailey's or one of the other sponsors should have cheap combos. Or maybe an Oregon combo from a big box store if you want to get right to it? 
If I was in your area I'd just drop one by. I seem to have accumulated quite a few .325 bars, mostly 16 inch.


----------



## Ken12

workshop said:


> Go ahead and bring the mule. Looks like we will do this one with UTV's.
> Which is ok. Any kind of equipment is good.
> Thomas, if you can get the Kubota again, that would be great.
> I want to apologize to everyone because I asked for specific equipment. This is all volunteer on your part and everyone has been more than generous with what can be brought. I've never asked for specific equipment in the past. I shouldn't have done so this time. The important part is that everyone is able to come and help me do this work.
> I can't say enough how grateful I am for everyone's friendship.


Guys, me being a newbie here I personally am impressed with what workshop has done on this site with the charity cuts. Also the response to his call to come and help is awesome also. You all are a great bunch of guys I can tell and I am looking forward to meeting each and every one of you at the charity cut.


----------



## Brettl

I'd like to make one to help out and meet the guys too. With the distance and current finances, I won't make this one but I hope to make one down the road.

Workshop, how do you find the folks in need? Do some states have lists? I have a quarter section north of Hays KS that has a little timber. Not much hardwood and the trees I've seen down are mostly softwood but there are some giants among them. Nothing I'd take home for the stove but it might be good for folks who have nothing else.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 024 runs, cuts and oils the chain.
THANKS Mo.Jim!!!

Jim tells me the bar/chain fits the 290's. It will serve for test purposes for the time being.

Jim donated a spur/drum and bar adjuster to the cause. I don't know what I'd do without him. Parts and wise council.


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> I'd like to make one to help out and meet the guys too. With the distance and current finances, I won't make this one but I hope to make one down the road.
> 
> Workshop, how do you find the folks in need? Do some states have lists? I have a quarter section north of Hays KS that has a little timber. Not much hardwood and the trees I've seen down are mostly softwood but there are some giants among them. Nothing I'd take home for the stove but it might be good for folks who have nothing else.



There is a local food pantry here in Nixa, called Least of These. As part of the paper work the clients fill out, to qualify for food supplies, they are asked "What type of heat do you use to heat your house?" The ones that answer "Wood heat", are then asked if they would like to receive some free firewood. If they say yes, their name and phone number are sent to Ed, who puts them on a list. And sometimes the list can get quite long. We found it necessary to let them know, up front, that the wood they get is to get them through a hard spot. In reality, most everyone gets more than enough wood. Usually enough to get through most of the season. Most are the elderly, living on social security. One young family I took a load to lived down a rather poor excuse for a tractor path, but they had a few acres with a good stand of trees. So I fixed up an old XL12 and took it down to them and gave it to them. They now supply themselves with wood. (Teach a man to fish). In between charity cuts I'm usually busy at smaller wood locations, cutting and splitting with some local friends, then Ed delivers it. 
Ed and I kind of split responsibilities, he does the up front stuff with the clients and does most of the delivering, he's much better at that than I am. I coordinate the processing of the wood, making it available. Ed gets around quite a bit and a lot of people know that he does this. When someone approaches him that they have wood available, he sends them to me and I make contact with them and go look at the wood. Some times it turns out well (Mansfield), and sometimes they have a lot of wood, but we can't get to it. Yes, I can walk a couple hundred yards and cut wood like mad. But you can't get a truck/trailer back to it to haul it out. When I go get that tractor from my niece, in a couple of months, it will open up so many more possibilities. Difficult to get wood will suddenly be much easier to get. 
That's kind of a summation of things. If anybody has a question, just ask. Ill happily blab all night about it.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I started it up the first time that day for the year,Fresh gas started on third pull, running fine.Put a nasty peace of elm in before I could reverse it died.It then would run on choke for a few seconds.Now nothing,flywheel key is ok fire gas to float bowl.I will try to take it to a guy over by 43 Friday.


 hope they can get it going cheap


----------



## Hinerman

Ken12 said:


> Guys, me being a newbie here I personally am impressed with what workshop has done on this site with the charity cuts. Also the response to his call to come and help is awesome also. You all are a great bunch of guys I can tell and I am looking forward to meeting each and every one of you at the charity cut.





Brettl said:


> I'd like to make one to help out and meet the guys too.



You both need to come to a get together (GTG)... A lot more BS'ing with a lot less work. Much more time to meet and fellowship with each other. The Charity Cuts are a lot of working and less BS'ing, which is good too. Unfortunately the GTGs are much less frequent.


----------



## Oliver1655

So unless things change, I'll be bringing the splitter but not the bucking trailer.

If at the last minute a tractor or 2 should become available, let me know & I will bring the bucking trailer. It will be left hooked up behind the splitter until the evening before the cut.


----------



## gritz

I am having saw withdrawals! lol I want to get that 026 I ported of the bench and run it, but its been a busy week and I haven't been home very early this week. I'm really excited to see what gains I've made with it.

It looks like I should be able to make it to the charity cut on the 24th unless something like weather or work changes. Hopefully I'll have a pair of 026 saws to cut with.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> You both need to come to a get together (GTG)... A lot more BS'ing with a lot less work. Much more time to meet and fellowship with each other. The Charity Cuts are a lot of working and less BS'ing, which is good too. Unfortunately the GTGs are much less frequent.


Yes.. Less frequent.. Yet somehow most excellent...
Who's hosting the next one???


----------



## cobey

iowa???? Chad wanted to have one at my church..... I wonder how our neighbors would like that


----------



## Brettl

I hope to make the next gtg. It'd be nice to find a spot kind of centrally located to the folks of this thread. Then again, I guess that's not to practical and wouldn't necessarily make it convenient for the majority of those planning to make the gtg anyway.


----------



## old cookie

Coby me to ,but with my luck $$$


----------



## Oliver1655

Since folks come from several states, Hedgefest, Carthage, MO, in the fall & Hoskey hill, Chelsea, IA, in the spring help to provide opportunities for most to make at least one of them. 

Of course Wiggs has one in KY which is real popular. I hope to make there in the next year or two. 

Chad, Cobey, & Awol and family promote chainsaw racing at the Ft Scott Pioneer Days & Cabool Old Iron Fest. Actually Chad generously does chainsaw carving demonstrations & many of these events.

There are a lot of great folks who either host or actively help with site preparation/food/exhibiting equipment.

Also some like Mark & Virgil have hosted tours of McCullock chainsaw museum & saw mill respectively the weekend of the Hoskey Hill GTG.

Again many, many thanks to the members & their familys for all their hard work in setting them up!!!


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Cold at Leavenworth this morning. Seems colder than Liberty was? Already polished off my ration of coffee, gonna be a long day i think, lol. Have a good one!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All Gritz I may be in Leavenworth later.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yes.. Less frequent.. Yet somehow most excellent...
> Who's hosting the next one???


 
Uh, you are, of course....

Morning everybody. Supposed to be a little warmer today...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is 10* At the house Looks like a good day to mess around in the basement.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Down to 38 in the garage. Not going outside if I can help it. Yikes!


----------



## workshop

19 degrees here. A lot better than yesterday. Cutting firewood tomorrow. Hope the splitter starts. It can be troublesome when real cold.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Uh, you are, of course....
> 
> Morning everybody. Supposed to be a little warmer today...



Last Saturday in September, we gonna have a big something in FT Scott..
Races and such, and an old sawmill demo.. They're gonna promote it a bit, so we'll need to show up in big #'s with lotsa saws..


----------



## gritz

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning All Gritz I may be in Leavenworth later.


Yeah, getting my shots updated. Apparently getting chicken pox doesn't always give you "enough" immunity. I have to get the Varicella vaccine now. Yay!.......not.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Since folks come from several states, Hedgefest, Carthage, MO, in the fall & Hoskey hill, Chelsea, IA, in the spring help to provide opportunities for most to make at least one of them.
> 
> Of course Wiggs has one in KY which is real popular. I hope to make there in the next year or two.
> 
> Chad, Cobey, & Awol and family promote chainsaw racing at the Ft Scott Pioneer Days & Cabool Old Iron Fest. Actually Chad generously does chainsaw carving demonstrations & many of these events.
> 
> There are a lot of great folks who either host or actively help with site preparation/food/exhibiting equipment.
> 
> Also some like Mark & Virgil have hosted tours of McCullock chainsaw museum & saw mill respectively the weekend of the Hoskey Hill GTG.
> 
> Again many, many thanks to the members & their familys for all their hard work in setting them up!!!


 

alot of good stuff happens, but sometimes aint easy, on one side traveling for some, and the other getting wood and cants and always stuff to buy.
ft scott is always fun, last year was my 1st trip to IA, it was great and Matts was super good time the last two years........
I want to make it to Wiggs but it always seems to be the same day as ft scott .... we are hopeing for the ft scott thing to take off


----------



## cobey

i want to get to Alans old iron party too!! ... always good to hang out with the AWOLs


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## Homelite410

today's project if only I get time!


----------



## cobey

Hi mike !!


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> The 024 runs, cuts and oils the chain.
> THANKS Mo.Jim!!!
> 
> Jim tells me the bar/chain fits the 290's. It will serve for test purposes for the time being.
> 
> Jim donated a spur/drum and bar adjuster to the cause. I don't know what I'd do without him. Parts and wise council.



Do you still need a bar for the 024. I would have to look tomorrow but I should have a decent one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn said:


> Do you still need a bar for the 024. I would have to look tomorrow but I should have a decent one.



No. It's the MS290's that is needing bar/chains. The one off the 024 will serve for test cut purposes until I get the pile sorted. Then I can pick up what I need from Jeff's Small Engines.

The 024 turned out to be a fine runner/cutter BTW! Looks like sin, but. Pic later maybe.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The first 290 out of the pile runs great!





The 16" from the 024 is a tad short for him.

I put tags on them to keep track of their performance and hurts. 
Later becomes price tag! LOL


----------



## gritz

Hey guys, I just found out I have to work on the 24th, so I'm not gonna make the charity cut. Asked the boss, and he was like, oh yeah, the next mandatory Saturday is the 24th. Great. :/


----------



## Hinerman

January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
Hedgerow---maybe
Oliver 1655
Lurch2+1


----------



## Brettl

I put tags on them to keep track of their performance and hurts. 
Later becomes price tag! LOL[/QUOTE]

Hmmm, really? If it becomes a price tag on the 024 I'd like a shot at it if it isn't spoken for. I have 2 but I need at least 3, maybe 5. Maybe 10....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drug the little Husky 142 out of the pile. Only thing broke on it is the fuel cap is cracked and the chain brake/ cover is AWOL. Pumps 150 and runs on a prime.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Drug the little Husky 142 out of the pile. Only thing broke on it is the fuel cap is cracked and the chain brake/ cover is AWOL. Pumps 150 and runs on a prime.
> View attachment 393213



A muffler mod really wakes them up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> A muffler mod really wakes them up.



Funny you should mention that as I have it off already.
Looks welded together?


----------



## Homelite410

So I ran a 661 for the first time tonight...


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> So I ran a 661 for the first time tonight...


Well?


----------



## Homelite410

Its smooth... Good power... But its no 385....


----------



## Homelite410

I am ruined by a ported 2186.....


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> I am ruined by a ported 2186.....


Ummm. Is that some kind of imported wine?


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> I am ruined by a ported 2186.....



I think I'm ruined after running the 026 I ported this week, lol. Super excited to get to cut with it! I started another thread for it.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ported-my-first-saw-026.270115/


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Ummm. Is that some kind of imported wine?


Ummmmm the only whine I hear is from the torque of a Swedish saw......


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Ummmmm the only whine I hear is from the torque of a Swedish saw......


. Just teasing Mike. I had to do that.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dropped off an Echo CS341 with Jim after I picked up two bar/chains at Jeff's this afternoon. 
Kind of an open ended lease till he gets his fixed.

The little husky now has a 1/2" outlet on the muffler. Up from 5/16" Yikes!


----------



## Brettl

Saw an older Echo 440 or 441(?) at a pawn shop today. Nice shape but I have other saws in that size range. 150 asking price. I did get 2 021s for $75. One runs but not very well, the other has great compression but just wouldn't pop. I have another 021 at home, I have $10 in it. I'll make at least one good one of the 3 and have a tank assembly left over for a 025/250 with busted off fuel cap threads.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> today's project if only I get time!


I'd love to install one of those on my 372xp or 562... Normally by the time I have the 9010 out and ready, I'm warm enough...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Dropped off an Echo CS341 with Jim after I picked up two bar/chains at Jeff's this afternoon.
> Kind of an open ended lease till he gets his fixed.
> 
> The little husky now has a 1/2" outlet on the muffler. Up from 5/16" Yikes!


that should help.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> that should help.


I'd go .75". 
Or maybe 1" full...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I'd go .75".
> Or maybe 1" full...



If I could get the thing apart I'd make the exit hole larger but the damn thing is crimped together.

I have a box store Poulan muffler here somewhere maybe it is the same cylinder flange pattern. Those are easy to open up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hey to the fellas in Smithville and liberty.
Is there an honest to gosh Husqvarna dealer/service place in your neighborhood?
Need a fuel cap for the 142. How someone can break one is beyond me. Yikes!!


----------



## jetmd

Yes there is Carl. AAA Lawmower service, here is a link:

http://www.aaalawnmower.com/

They actually have a parts lady that does a very good job. The shop foreman is John.
Give them a call, they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I'd go .75".
> Or maybe 1" full...




You do like them to snarl don't you

good morning all.


----------



## Ken12

Good morning fellas. A whole 10 degrees here in beautiful Southwest Mo. Need to get the splitter going today. I can hear the hydraulics groaning on the thing now lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You do like them to snarl don't you
> 
> good morning all.


I do... 
As long as it's aiming away from me...
Ha!!
Mornin all..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You do like them to snarl don't you
> 
> good morning all.



Snarl is good!

Two fellas from KC just left here with three of my Echo tophandles. Need to get more out of the pile running.


----------



## workshop

Rough morning, to say the least. Last night I started the splitter and let it run about 15 minutes. Shut it off, pulled a drop light out to it, tucked up next to the engine. Turned it on and covered the engine up with an old blanket, then a plastic tub covering the blanket. I've used this method in the past to keep car batteries warm when it gets super cold outside, figured it would help in this instance too. Well, we will not find out if it worked or not. When my son came home, late, he saw the light on and went over and turned it off.  . Got down to the cut site, man it was cold. Bar oil did NOT want to flow. Even after I mixed it 50% with ATF. The tree we were cutting on was in a holler, so Bob backed his trailer down into the holler so we could cut and work downhill in general. Got the tree cut up and loaded, about a cord and a half. Went to pull out the same way he came in, nope. Tires spinning on hard frosty ground. Had to back the trailer out the bottom to level ground then up a less steep direction. Finally got the trailer up and out. In the meantime, spent 2 1/2 hours, off and on, trying to get the splitter started. The next engine is going to be electric start. Got home at noon, extremely tired and hungry. I think I'll just veg out in front of the tv the rest of the day.


----------



## RVALUE

I am reminded of a couple engineers that used the starter rope and electric starter at the same time! Genius'


----------



## Ken12

I was able to get a rik of wood split and hauled. Now kicked back in front of the TV watching the game.


----------



## Hinerman

Went to the VA hospital today. Last night I had a sinus headache and went to bed early. This morning the left side of my face hurt down into my ear, jaw, and throat. It hurt to chew, talk, and touch my face. I had to work OT today so I put my 5 hours in and went to the VA hospital. Turns out, I have a bad sinus infection. 2 weekends and 6 days lost with wood that needs to be processed for next season. I told the boys be ready to work tomorrow after church and lunch. 

On a brighter note, we sold out of firewood yesterday. A guy bought my last 2/3 cord delivered. He couldn't believe the amount of wood compared to his last purchase. He told me the last guy showed up in a short bed pick-up full of wood cut to 12" and sold it to him as 2 rick. One of my ricks (1/3 cord) is a whole bed full. I started explaining what a cord was and he jumped in and said I used to live in NY so I know what a cord is. He appreciated the honest sale. Carry on....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got another Echo 341 running. Dang fuel line tank grommet leaks. Getting short on parts for them but I have two more carcasses/engines that have ex. compression. No little bars left either.

Jim!!!!!!! Sigh, another trip to Halls.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve! Five or six parts 30w Wally World bar oil to one part kerosene works well. Must do in Remingtons in cold weather.


----------



## Brettl

Thanks for that tip. I've got some cheap 30w bar oil. I'll pour in some kerosene and make it my winter mix.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I pirated a four cup Tupperware measure from Blondie's kitchen that I use to measure it out in. Pour it into a specially marked quart oil bottle.

She don't hardly cook anyways.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Steve! Five or six parts 30w Wally World bar oil to one part kerosene works well. Must do in Remingtons in cold weather.


Ahh. I'll have to try that. Took 3 saws with me today. All fired up good but a lot of trouble oiling. Just so cold. Had flannel lined jeans on, flannel shirt, sweat shirt, insulated bib overalls and carhart coat. Beginning to wonder if I'm getting too old for this stuff. (Cold weather)


----------



## 67L36Driver

I know I am! Yikes!

Still 46deg. In the garage. Nice day for a change.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I am reminded of a couple engineers that used the starter rope and electric starter at the same time! Genius'



Hey...
Alan and I resemble that remark...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Went to the VA hospital today. Last night I had a sinus headache and went to bed early. This morning the left side of my face hurt down into my ear, jaw, and throat. It hurt to chew, talk, and touch my face. I had to work OT today so I put my 5 hours in and went to the VA hospital. Turns out, I have a bad sinus infection. 2 weekends and 6 days lost with wood that needs to be processed for next season. I told the boys be ready to work tomorrow after church and lunch.
> 
> On a brighter note, we sold out of firewood yesterday. A guy bought my last 2/3 cord delivered. He couldn't believe the amount of wood compared to his last purchase. He told me the last guy showed up in a short bed pick-up full of wood cut to 12" and sold it to him as 2 rick. One of my ricks (1/3 cord) is a whole bed full. I started explaining what a cord was and he jumped in and said I used to live in NY so I know what a cord is. He appreciated the honest sale. Carry on....


Yeah...
New York helps...

What an absolute joke..
Stupid people run amuck...

Pfffttt..


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Hey...
> Alan and I resemble that remark...


 Yep, at least we got 're done, huh?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Ahh. I'll have to try that. Took 3 saws with me today. All fired up good but a lot of trouble oiling. Just so cold. Had flannel lined jeans on, flannel shirt, sweat shirt, insulated bib overalls and carhart coat. Beginning to wonder if I'm getting too old for this stuff. (Cold weather)


I thought it was nice not to have any mud today...


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Yep, at least we got 're done, huh?


Ozark enginuity...
Had to do it again this morning..


----------



## awol

Really? We only had 9° morning, splitter started second pull. Now the old Dodge is a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I split and stacked about 2/3 of a cord of Hedge today. I also dug out the 9010 with the Stihl 36" bar, one of Homelite410's adapters and one of the new loops I got from Randy or 3/8" semi-skip round chisel. The 9010 fired on the first pull and died. It caught on the second pull and ran like a charm. It pulled that seim-skip loop with authority, right until I cut through 3-4 16 penny nails that I missed buried in the tree. 9 good cuts and then toast.... Oh well, at least I know that this 9010 will stomp a mud hole in my old MS 660...


----------



## cobey

I bought a fiskers pole saw today.... used it to cut limbs so they wouldnt fall on the mother in laws power lines..... it kinda sucked
no chainsaws involved  but was able to knock down of nice small stove wood to cut up later
on a sadder note, a long time friend called me last night, he told me they didnt expect to live more than a day or two (terminal cancer)
he woke up this morning so I was able to go see him in miami ok, ..he was doing good enough I could talk to him a bit.
He knows the Lord, he will not be in pain much longer


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> on a sadder note, a long time friend called me last night, he told me they didnt expect to live more than a day or two (terminal cancer) he woke up this morning so I was able to go see him in miami ok, ..he was doing good enough I could talk to him a bit.
> He knows the Lord, he will not be in pain much longer



Sorry to hear about your friend Cobey. Nice he knows the Lord. Let me/us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hopefully his pain will be brief and his peace everlasting.


----------



## cobey

Thanks Guys ! he is getting new pain meds tomorrow....... he needs prayers for his wife Peggy
she is going to have a tough time without him
me and Tabby will try to help where we can


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Thanks Guys ! he is getting new pain meds tomorrow....... he needs prayers for his wife Peggy
> she is going to have a tough time without him
> me and Tabby will try to help where we can


Liked the post..
Hate the situation..


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Really? We only had 9° morning, splitter started second pull. Now the old Dodge is a whole 'nuther story.


It was a degree warmer than that here and still had to pull the recoil to move it fast enough to take off.. That big pump really puts a load on that thing...
I need to figure out how to clutch it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Caffeine and nicotine and back to bed.
Ran out of Stihl and Echo parts so we are relegated to clean up detail till the stores open Monday.


----------



## Oliver1655

Looks like the weather will cooperate to run the load of wood up to Mo-Jims today. Hope to have it there by 1 pm.

Hate to think how much work it may be to get it out of the trailer. Has been sitting in a 16' long dump trailer made from a grain truck for a couple of months & I imagine a lot of it is froze together. Trailer ain't pretty but I only have $300 in it - so far.

If anyone is available to help move the wood this afternoon, help will be appreciated.

I don't have a smart phone so I will be off the site until this evening. If anyone needs directions. Leave a note here & hopefully 67L36driver, Weekend Lumberjak, or one of the other members who have been to Mo-Jim's will send you the directions via PM/conversation. If you want to call me, Hedgerow, Workshop, & Gritz have my phone number & can give it to you again via PM/conversation.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Oliver1655 said:


> Looks like the weather will cooperate to run the load of wood up to Mo-Jims today. Hope to have it there by 1 pm.
> 
> Hate to think how much work it may be to get it out of the trailer. Has been sitting in a 16' long dump trailer made from a grain truck for a couple of months & I imagine a lot of it is froze together. Trailer ain't pretty but I only have $300 in it - so far.
> 
> If anyone is available to help move the wood this afternoon, help will be appreciated.



Your a good man John.
wish I was closer to be able to help


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Looks like the weather will cooperate to run the load of wood up to Mo-Jims today. Hope to have it there by 1 pm.
> 
> Hate to think how much work it may be to get it out of the trailer. Has been sitting in a 16' long dump trailer made from a grain truck for a couple of months & I imagine a lot of it is froze together. Trailer ain't pretty but I only have $300 in it - so far.
> 
> If anyone is available to help move the wood this afternoon, help will be appreciated.



Crap!!! Wifes nephew is graduated from H.S. and the party is 2-5 this afternoon. It's a 'must attend' according to Blondie. And, we don't want to P.O. Blondie.

Call me anyway when you get to Halls/Joetown. 816-294-Three Zero Two Two. (cell)


----------



## 67L36Driver

Outside chance. I'll drag my son and/or my S.I.L. down to help. They will want a break from the 'festivities'.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Outside chance. I'll drag my son and/or my S.I.L. down to help. They will want a break from the 'festivities'.


Don't ask tell'em they need to go help a couple of Vet's.

Well asking may get you further


----------



## 67L36Driver

Have not heard from John or Jim. Leave for torture session in twenty.

In the mean time got MS290 #2 running. Damn floppy cap leaked but have 'O' ring that fit.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Crap!!! Wifes nephew is graduated from H.S. and the party is 2-5 this afternoon. It's a 'must attend' according to Blondie. And, we don't want to P.O. Blondie.
> 
> Call me anyway when you get to Halls/Joetown. 816-294-Three Zero Two Two. (cell)



Graduations are overrated, I skipped mine. Gypped classes so gypping graduation just seemed natural.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Report from Jim they got John unloaded and on his way back home. Jim didn't know he was coming. Yikes!!

Spitting a little snow here and 33 degrees. Pray John has a safe trip.

Jim reports the Echo on indefinite lease runs well but needs the limiters removed. LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I am sure it was a surprise. Any bites on the Stihls.


----------



## shorthunter

Just jumping in here. 

I bought a minty Dolmar 7300 last week. Sold the piston & cylinder last night. Planning to order a 7900 P&C tomorrow. Hopefully I can have another 7900 together soon.

The 73 just couldn't hang with my ported 79. Not even with a 7 pin sprocket on the 73. In fact the 73 wasn't any more impressive than my 120 Super


----------



## Oliver1655

Back home, no problems on the roads. Once I got east on 36 to Carrollton the rain diminished to an intermittant mist/occasional light sprinkles.

The look on Jim's face was worth the trip. He was out splitting when I got there.


----------



## thinkrtinker




----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Back home, no problems on the roads. Once I got east on 36 to Carrollton the rain diminished to an intermittant mist/occasional light sprinkles.
> 
> The look on Jim's face was worth the trip. He was out splitting when I got there.


 he was happy then?? cool..............


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah Jim was like WTH???

A heads up next time please!!!!!

Glad you got home safe John. Getting icy here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I am sure it was a surprise. Any bites on the Stihls.



One call on the MS290. Fellow from KC. English as a second language. Coming by early this week. Not holding my breath. C'list shopper you know.

Evaluating the 310. Pumps 105 dry and 160 wet. Strange!

Older fellow yesterday brought along his nephew to translate. Yikes!

But having been in the Army, I've lost any bias I might have had.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> It was a degree warmer than that here and still had to pull the recoil to move it fast enough to take off.. That big pump really puts a load on that thing...
> I need to figure out how to clutch it.


 is there a way to have a manual bypass ball valve of some type?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> One call on the MS290. Fellow from KC. English as a second language. Coming by early this week. Not holding my breath. C'list shopper you know.
> 
> Evaluating the 310. Pumps 105 dry and 160 wet. Strange!
> 
> Older fellow yesterday brought along his nephew to translate. Yikes!
> 
> But having been in the Army, I've lost any bias I might have had.


 a wet test on a four stroke like that means bad rings?


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Matt, can you cut off the suction and let the pump just spin while the engine warms up?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> a wet test on a four stroke like that means bad rings?



Or, low ring tension (worn), dirty/dry ring lands, stuck rings, etc. but not scored.


----------



## RVALUE

I am trying to work it out to come up to Springfield this Friday /Saturday, and slip logs. This would allow efficiency of the sawing operation. This would also allow us a tractor the next week, if it doesn't die. LOL


----------



## thinkrtinker

Slip logs?


----------



## RVALUE

Tote logs out of the woods to the cutting area. Fetch.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Matt, can you cut off the suction and let the pump just spin while the engine warms up?


Possibly, but would rather remove the pump load all together..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Possibly, but would rather remove the pump load all together..



Open center valve. Therefore pump output returns to tank and not over pressure relief valve.


----------



## awol

It's already open center, just moving the oil when it's zero degrees is more than the electric starter can handle. Johns old blue splitter has the forementioned valve in pump supply line, and it seems to work.


----------



## Hedgerow

The starters on these things leave a bit to be desired...
At least mine does...


----------



## john taliaferro

Air starter should work . My splitter looses the belt on cold start if needed with an ideler pulley .


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Possibly, but would rather remove the pump load all together..



loosen half of lovejoy and slide back till engine is warm, kill engine,reconnect,restart?


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> Air starter should work . My splitter looses the belt on cold start if needed with an ideler pulley .


Hi John!!
Bout time you showed up!!


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> loosen half of lovejoy and slide back till engine is warm, kill engine,reconnect,restart?



Or..

I could just pony up and get a better motor with a more robust starter...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Two words: Kubota Diesel!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> Tote logs out of the woods to the cutting area. Fetch.


Tote


----------



## RVALUE

That's not what you think Jerry. TOTE TOTE, no K.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

oh yeah, thas right maaan. know what I mean? got any cookies? wait! what were we talkin bout


----------



## 67L36Driver

Skid?

Mark I leave in mah undies.


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> I am trying to work it out to come up to Springfield this Friday /Saturday, and slip logs. This would allow efficiency of the sawing operation. This would also allow us a tractor the next week, if it doesn't die. LOL


This could work. I have to work Friday and am on call Saturday. On call doesn't mean I have to be AT work, just have to stay within 30 minutes of the building I work at. But if I get a call or alarm I have to scoot fast and may be gone 1 or 2 hours or 8 hours. 99% of the time it's just a quick trip, but that 1% will bite once in a while. Fortunately Springfield is not that big. Let me know what you want to do Dan.


----------



## gritz

Been fighting a backpack blower. It's about to win I think, lol. Been a typical Monday. My buddy said he's got ten chains from various people to drop off. What's the going rate around you guys? I just hand file, but apparently everybody likes the way I file, lol. I figured $5 for 20" and smaller and $7.50 for larger. That sound fair?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Two words: Kubota Diesel!!!!!!!!





gritz said:


> Been fighting a backpack blower. It's about to win I think, lol. Been a typical Monday. My buddy said he's got ten chains from various people to drop off. What's the going rate around you guys? I just hand file, but apparently everybody likes the way I file, lol. I figured $5 for 20" and smaller and $7.50 for larger. That sound fair?


yup.. I won't even turn my grinder on for less than five dollars.


----------



## workshop

It appears price hasn't gone up much since the last time I paid to have a chain sharpened. About $3, 35 years ago.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fella's.


----------



## workshop

Howdy Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve I thought it was supposed to be warmer in the south?


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve I thought it was supposed to be warmer in the south?


Nah, it's all the hollers down here. The cold sinks down into'em and it sits there a long time. Just waiting to come out and bite ya.


----------



## RVALUE

I plan to come up Friday. Be ready to work Saturday. Need some guidance, (go right , go left, cut all, etc.) Then........................


----------



## Stihl Livin

I want to thank you southern folk for turning the fans back to the north. They are saying we will be getting a south wind and it will bring some seasonable temps finally. Might actually get some cutting done without freezing my rear end off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evening midlanders.

Got MS290 cutting good. Now just clean up on him and waiting on Hong Cong for air filter covers.

Started on 290 #3.


----------



## sam-tip

Calling for -13 up here tonight. Actual temp. Have fun this weekend in Springfield. Looks like you will to be in the mid 50's this weekend.


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> Calling for -13 up here tonight. Actual temp. Have fun this weekend in Springfield. Looks like you will to be in the mid 50's this weekend.


This weekend is in preparation for next weekend. Looks to be awesome!


----------



## workshop

I just hope the weather holds up for the 24th.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> It appears price hasn't gone up much since the last time I paid to have a chain sharpened. About $3, 35 years ago.



Yup... But the shops won't put it on a saw and make sure it cuts right for that...
Nothing leaves my shop without being log tested... I'm sorta anal that way...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... But the shops won't put it on a saw and make sure it cuts right for that...
> Nothing leaves my shop without being log tested... I'm sorta anal that way...


 I do the same thing, then you can make sure there saw is ok too


----------



## old cookie

When I found that Homelite chain that was dadsThatI am going to give you Coby ,I bet those rakers never were tuched. I bet dad thought why wont this thing cut? Then he would take it back to the same guy, get it sharpened, bring it home try to cut with it, then say why wont this thing cut,take it back again and again.I think I know who dad took his chains to and I sure thought he would have done a better job than this.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> When I found that Homelite chain that was dadsThatI am going to give you Coby ,I bet those rakers never were tuched. I bet dad thought why wont this thing cut? Then he would take it back to the same guy, get it sharpened, bring it home try to cut with it, then say why wont this thing cut,take it back again and again.I think I know who dad took his chains to and I sure thought he would have done a better job than this.


one of these days we will make that thing cut cookie, as long as there is a little tooth left   I bet it will work good
sometimes high rakers are good


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all! Just got home after having some active duty kid write me a ticket on base for failure to stop... I guess we're now back to having A.D. harassing the Guard as there are a lot of other things they could be doing which are more valuable. I remember helping the cops out years ago and having a few flight chiefs who specifically sent patrols to the Guard side simply out of spite... Joy. This will be a fun talk with the new 1stSgt.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Locust Cutter said:


> Morning all! Just got home after having some active duty kid write me a ticket on base for failure to stop... I guess we're now back to having A.D. harassing the Guard as there are a lot of other things they could be doing which are more valuable. I remember helping the cops out years ago and having a few flight chiefs who specifically sent patrols to the Guard side simply out of spite... Joy. This will be a fun talk with the new 1stSgt.


just tell em you'll stop twice next time


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Pleasant surprise at Stihl dealer. 
Needing misc. for the 290 pile, I went to Jack Horner's Machinery in north Joetown. Prices on parts was suprisingly reasonable. $14.97 for .325" x 8 spur drum for example.

Compare that to north of $25 on evilbay plus postage.


----------



## 67L36Driver

They keep bar nuts and flippy caps right at the counter. LOL

Bar nuts are a buck. Flippy cap is $5.83


----------



## Hedgerow

Biggun...
All 72" of it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.



Hmmmm. You be taller than me. But, not many who arn't.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Hmmmm. You be taller than me. But, not many who arn't.


I have decided that a 72 inch bar is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.


I would have no where to stick that thing. What are ya thinkin, Matt???


----------



## RVALUE

67L36Driver said:


> Hmmmm. You be taller than me. But, not many who arn't.




And he STILL has to stoop to cut on the ground.............


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.


sooo, that's your big saw???
it fits you better than most!!!


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.


Can you one hand it up in a tree?


----------



## rburg

I don't believe I could even 2 hand it on the ground.


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.




That bar will take lots of chain. Easy to get the bar in the dirt and rocks 
PS I have rolls of factory square 404 chain


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I would have no where to stick that thing. What are ya thinkin, Matt???


Neighbor needed a long bar to mill a big Burr oak...


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Can you one hand it up in a tree?


As long as I'm just One handing it up to someone else... Talk about awkward!!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Neighbor needed a long bar to mill a big Burr oak...


 
Is that your saw, your bar, or both, or neither? Just sharpening the chain?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.


 
New limbing saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Is that your saw, your bar, or both, or neither? Just sharpening the chain?


Nope.. I built that 088 for Danny "neighbor kid", from a box o' parts he got. Then he came over wanting a 72" bar. I tried to talk him out of it, but didn't work, so Mike Lee hooked me up with Adam in CA to purchase that monster bar and chain...
It was a big event getting it installed last night...
You couldn't have slapped the smile off his face..


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Nope.. I built that 088 for Danny "neighbor kid", from a box o' parts he got. Then he came over wanting a 72" bar. I tried to talk him out of it, but didn't work, so Mike Lee hooked me up with Adam in CA to purchase that monster bar and chain...
> It was a big event getting it installed last night...
> You couldn't have slapped the smile off his face..


A 48" is hard to mount up. I can imagine the 72".


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Last Saturday in September, we gonna have a big something in FT Scott..
> Races and such, and an old sawmill demo.. They're gonna promote it a bit, so we'll need to show up in big #'s with lotsa saws..



Is it gonna be the last Saturday or the third Saturday?


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Nope.. That was the new owners of the feed mill in Golden City...
> Not sure what they were thinking...
> But they tried it!



Been growing it west of Lockwood for as long as I can remember


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Been growing it west of Lockwood for as long as I can remember


I have somehow missed it.. How many acres of it?


shorthunter said:


> Is it gonna be the last Saturday or the third Saturday?


Last saturday IIRC.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS310 runs but needs lots more heavy tinkering. And, parts!


----------



## awol

Yup, last Saturday it is:http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-fort-scott-ks-pioneer-harvest-fiesta.241533/
Chad usually updates everybody here.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Yup, last Saturday it is:http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-fort-scott-ks-pioneer-harvest-fiesta.241533/
> Chad usually updates everybody here.


We're all in at that one this year... Had one of the guys from the board of it in my office the other day.. Wants to make it a big thing...
Chad will have his work cut out for him this year!!


----------



## cobey

shorthunter said:


> Is it gonna be the last Saturday or the third Saturday?


 it was the 27 28th last year


----------



## awol

I hope the WKY gtg is not the same weekend again.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 394293
> 
> Biggun...
> All 72" of it.


 a year ago I thought a 24" was huge....... or that bar on Dans shindiawa seemed huge... it still would to me


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> I somehow missed it.. How many acres of it?
> 
> Last saturday IIRC.



Few hundred acres. They used to plant it on the south side of 160. When I lived in SEMO I worked with a gin owner. He told me that he had a cotton contract with a farmer near lockwood


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> a year ago I thought a 24" was huge....... or that bar on Dans shindiawa seemed huge... it still would to me


Just wait until Matt and I play dueling 9010s this coming Sept with 36" bars!!! That ought to be a sight (and hopefully a video).


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Just wait until Matt and I play dueling 9010s this coming Sept with 36" bars!!! That ought to be a sight (and hopefully a video).


 we need a couple BIG cants for 80cc + saws small cants seem funny with big saws


----------



## cobey

15" would be cool!


----------



## srcarr52

Locust Cutter said:


> Just wait until Matt and I play dueling 9010s this coming Sept with 36" bars!!! That ought to be a sight (and hopefully a video).



Nathan has a few to enter into the fight.


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> 15" would be cool!



How about a 24" cottonwood cant? 30" bars and up


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> How about a 24" cottonwood cant? 30" bars and up



We've done that before...
And will do it again!!
I got 2 for the fray...
1 has never been beat..
Come one, come all...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth! Morning midlanders!

Can you fellas give me guidance on weather or not to rebuild one of the MS290's out of the pile? I find piston/cylinder kits in 46, 47 and 49mm bore. What would be best to get? The parts from China look very reasonable.

There is no replacement for displacement. So, 49mm gets my vote. 
What you guys think?


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and crew.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth! Morning midlanders!
> 
> Can you fellas give me guidance on weather or not to rebuild one of the MS290's out of the pile? I find piston/cylinder kits in 46, 47 and 49mm bore. What would be best to get? The parts from China look very reasonable.
> 
> There is no replacement for displacement. So, 49mm gets my vote.
> What you guys think?



I say go for it! The 49mm should be just fine. Just a 390 cylinder. If you do, I'd find the badge for the 390 and pop that in the flywheel cover. In reality, that's what it would be. Should be good on the same carb too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl go big or stay in the house


----------



## Sagetown

Good Morning Folks: 
What's up with Mo. Jim, ? Haven't seen him around since early December , 2014.


----------



## shorthunter

Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth! Morning midlanders!
> 
> Can you fellas give me guidance on weather or not to rebuild one of the MS290's out of the pile? I find piston/cylinder kits in 46, 47 and 49mm bore. What would be best to get? The parts from China look very reasonable.
> 
> There is no replacement for displacement. So, 49mm gets my vote.
> What you guys think?



I have rebuilt two saws with 49mm kits from the DLA store. Quality kit with a chrome plated bore. The port edges have a good chamfer and the piston is a nice piece. 

Surely one of the site sponsors can get you the same kit


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Sagetown said:


> Good Morning Folks:
> What's up with Mo. Jim, ? Haven't seen him around since early December , 2014.


hey sage. one could say much the same about you too. I think jim's got computer problems. he's been seen recently. believe he's having back issues.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sagetown said:


> Good Morning Folks:
> What's up with Mo. Jim, ? Haven't seen him around since early December , 2014.



Mo. Jim is having internet issues and using that as an excuse to avoid Evilbay (CAD).

Kenneth and I have been keeping tabs on him. I manage to pester him for parts or sage advice every few days.


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS290 #4 has an air leak and no wonder as the crankcase bolts are falling out. Yikes!

It may become the 49mm total engine replacement victim.


----------



## Sagetown

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey sage. one could say much the same about you too. I think jim's got computer problems. he's been seen recently. believe he's having back issues.





67L36Driver said:


> Mo. Jim is having internet issues and using that as an excuse to avoid Evilbay (CAD).
> 
> Kenneth and I have been keeping tabs on him. I manage to pester him for parts or sage advice every few days.



Okay; Thanks Guys: I'm on AS all the time. Hanging out in the Good Morning Thread. I keep tabs on Y'all's doings. Jim usually drops by GM and says Hi. I know about the internet issues, I've had my share, and us oldies are barely savey enough to get online.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas! Been busy last few days.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow

I put a helicoil in an 039 yesterday... It can be done without jug removal... That's all ima gonna say...
Runs like a top...


----------



## Hinerman

January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
Hedgerow---maybe
Oliver 1655
Lurch2+1 
Paul and son Kooper

I have permission to use the Kubota RTV if we still need it.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Mo. Jim is having internet issues and using that as an excuse to avoid Evilbay (CAD).
> 
> Kenneth and I have been keeping tabs on him. I manage to pester him for parts or sage advice every few days.


Tell Jim that there's a running C-70 on eBay right now. Maybe that'll get a relapse started. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Tell Jim that there's a running C-70 on eBay right now. Maybe that'll get a relapse started. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



No, I won't.[emoji7]

I put it on my watch list. I may try to snag it myself. 

Foolish man.........,..........


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> No, I won't.[emoji7]
> 
> I put it on my watch list. I may try to snag it myself.
> 
> Foolish man.........,..........


Steve did forget to call "DIBBS"


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ten bids and still three days to go. It will be a dog fight at the end and, not cheap enuff for me.


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS290#7 runs. Broken handle and all. At least the basic engine is usable. Pair it with the one that lost a crankcase bolt and make one.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Ten bids and still three days to go. It will be a dog fight at the end and, not cheap enuff for me.


Carl, don't you use a bid sniper?


----------



## RVALUE

For a few minutes today, I felt like Mike must feel. Machine running, parts coming out, no real problems...........


----------



## RVALUE

I PLAN to move some wood this weekend..................


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, don't you use a bid sniper?


I don't think that works if the current bid blew by what you were willing to pay $20 ago...


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> For a few minutes today, I felt like Mike must feel. Machine running, parts coming out, no real problems...........


Knock those redi guns out Dan!!


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> MS290#7 runs. Broken handle and all. At least the basic engine is usable. Pair it with the one that lost a crankcase bolt and make one.


 
You are a machine.....I may be interesested in a 290 as a loaner saw in the near future.


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> I PLAN to move some wood this weekend..................


 
Be sure and power wash it once you get it moved...


----------



## 67L36Driver

A fella got to do what is necessary sometimes.



Waiting on clutch covers and air filter covers from China.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> A fella got to do what is necessary sometimes.
> View attachment 394554
> 
> 
> Waiting on clutch covers and air filter covers from China.


Now there's a noodle saw if I ever saw one!


----------



## Homelite410

RVALUE said:


> For a few minutes today, I felt like Mike must feel. Machine running, parts coming out, no real problems...........


Hi Dan!


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> Be sure and power wash it once you get it moved...


helicopter










Now judging by the equipment I run, wouldn't that be a fun day.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> helicopter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now judging by the equipment I run, wouldn't that be a fun day.


It'd be a short one I'm guessing...


No "Get out and walk" option...


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> A fella got to do what is necessary sometimes.
> View attachment 394554
> 
> 
> Waiting on clutch covers and air filter covers from China.



Put it on Craigslist as a Stihl "bobber" chainsaw, lol. Or scuff the plastics and call it a rat rod, lol. Should sell for double


----------



## Homelite410

gritz said:


> Put it on Craigslist as a Stihl "bobber" chainsaw, lol. Or scuff the plastics and call it a rat rod, lol. Should sell for double


Dye it all black too!


----------



## awol

Hey Matt, look what crawled it's way onto my bench today!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Hey Matt, look what crawled it's way onto my bench today!
> 
> View attachment 394626


It looks like it barely made it in time!!
Is it a customer saw? or for sale?


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Hey Matt, look what crawled it's way onto my bench today!
> 
> View attachment 394626


It looks like it should have kept crawling on over to the garbage can!


----------



## awol

Yeah, it's closer to being garbage can material than it is a real saw!
It's mine, took it on trade for some tractor work. I want to see what I can get out of it before sending it down the road!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Now there's a noodle saw if I ever saw one!



Downside being I was covered in sawdust from the head down after just two cookies. Aside from the safety aspect.


----------



## workshop

Howdy, Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve I was in your neighborhood this afternoon Had to hit the TSC in Nixa.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve I was in your neighborhood this afternoon Had to hit the TSC in Nixa.


Less than a mile from my house.


----------



## RVALUE

awol said:


> Yeah, it's closer to being garbage can material than it is a real saw!
> It's mine, took it on trade for some tractor work. I want to see what I can get out of it before sending it down the road!


I'll get you two of those, to fix my tractor.


----------



## awol

I'm afraid your tractor may have more than a two saw problem!


----------



## john taliaferro

Saw looks kind of like it needs some serious love.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve I was in your neighborhood this afternoon Had to hit the TSC in Nixa.


have you been to Noxa hardware?
You need to go there...


----------



## Ken12

Have been there. Enjoy it immensely!


----------



## Hedgerow

"Fixed" a 365xt tonight...
I think it has an air leak, but not from the intake side...
I tuned it fat enough to overcome the extra air... I'll inform the fella it may be lower end issue and he may as well run it as long as it will go...
He been running 80:1 oil in it anyway, and I'll bet he don't stop..
None of his saws make it past 2 years...
Can't fix that mind set...


----------



## Homelite410

80:1.... Opti2 fan is he?


----------



## cobey

a real saw shop... that would be cool!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> 80:1.... Opti2 fan is he?


Yup... You guessed it...
And the wear on the intake and exhaust side shows it...
But it hasn't blown up yet...
Clean and dry, and worn...


----------



## 67L36Driver

That two stroke oil is expensive don't you know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Going with a complete Hutzl 49mm bore engine off Evilbay in a MS 290 chassis. Make a home brew MS390.
Pray for us sinners in the hour of our peril..............[emoji15]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning folks.


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Been pretty busy this week. Haven't had a chance to do much of anything. I did get invited to cut wood this weekend. Gonna take the pair of 026 saws (including the one I ported) and go play for awhile. I'll probably bring the 660 too, just for fun.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

a good morning to all.
started new job in December and found a real hardware store couple miles from work. I'd forgotten how pleasurable it is dealing with a real hardware store rather than a big box. prices aren't substantially higher either.
working on an EZA and lost the clip to hold the choke rod into the lever. had used my last clip, went to big box, and they no longer carry the 3/32 hairpin clip (even thought they did one month ago). found this hardware store online and they have them.
carl had helped me with an oiler for my xl 101 with a tank from the xl 103. since the 103 has an auto oiler it had a tapped port on the tank that needed to be plugged. after not finding a plug at big box I used an oil line/fitting and cut off and crimped the line. looked like ____ and wasn't happy. found this store and mentioned my issue and they said "oh we have some plugs right over here" voila`. done.
man I detest big boxes whose only desire is to stock high movers, forget the slow moving stuff.
so, even though there's a big box 1/4 mile from my job i'll go to the hardware store 5 miles from my job. just sayin
rant over.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... You guessed it...
> And the wear on the intake and exhaust side shows it...
> But it hasn't blown up yet...
> Clean and dry, and worn...


 
My Stihl dealer really pushes Opti-2, double your warranty stickers on everything (2 and 4 stroke). I bought some, did some research, and took it back. My now closed Husqy/Echo dealer pushed it too. They put it in everything that went out the door. I have used it at 71:1 with no problems but not anymore.

Morning everybody. Carry on...


----------



## RVALUE

Fayetteville, How many times do you have to brag that you have a job?


----------



## RVALUE

Freehand showed me the best run hardware store in the nation, Millers in Harrison.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

siloam, merely a runup to the story and pre-answering the question of why I hadn't already found a hardware store close to where I live (which I have). job is 32 miles away.
having been out of work for 4 months I may "brag" about having a job for a good while. nothing like no income to make me appreciate having a job.
i'll have to check millers out next time over that way.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> My Stihl dealer really pushes Opti-2, double your warranty stickers on everything (2 and 4 stroke). I bought some, did some research, and took it back. My now closed Husqy/Echo dealer pushed it too. They put it in everything that went out the door. I have used it at 71:1 with no problems but not anymore.
> 
> Morning everybody. Carry on...


I don't doubt it's good stuff, but I'd use it at 50:1 if I had to.. When you couple the small oil content with the already lean running modern saw, I just thing there's little room for whoopsies...
A small air leak on this XT almost was it's demise... I'm sure the life was shortened regardless.. 
But for now, it'll fill a few more log trucks before being scrap...


----------



## Homelite410

I have seen opti2 at 32-40:1 and it made tar on the piston crown..... Morning fellas!


----------



## sam-tip

Didn't one of the Hardware stores in Nixa have a brand new Silvey chain grinder for sale on Ebay last spring?


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Steve did forget to call "DIBBS"


I'm good. [emoji6]





Looking for a C-40 to complete the tri-fecta though. You'd think the smallest saw of the trio would be the easiest to find....not yet though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I have seen opti2 at 32-40:1 and it made tar on the piston crown..... Morning fellas!



Duly noted!

Speaking of the saws set lean from the get go: a couple of the MS290's from the pile run fine with my 32:1 Lawnboy mix. Limiters intact. 

I like to think it helps the worn rings seal better.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I have seen opti2 at 32-40:1 and it made tar on the piston crown..... Morning fellas!


What model was he running it in?


----------



## Homelite410

Ported 562....


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Ported 562....


Do you remember Stumpy's build thread on the 562 that I ran klotz through at 32:1?
It was an absolute mess after only 2 gallons.. Brown burnt goo everywhere...


----------



## sunfish




----------



## 67L36Driver

Oh crap, now an oil thread.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Oh crap, now an oil thread.


----------



## sunfish

I didn't say anything...


----------



## workshop

I agree with Don. Enough said.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


>


FTW!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

What's oil???


----------



## Homelite410

Your supposed to put oil in the gas?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Locust Cutter said:


> What's oil???



Super Tech from Wally World.


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> Fayetteville, How many times do you have to brag that you have a job?




If it was to the north, ...........


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody. I'm working on a carb out of a Stihl 042. WS3 Walbro. Anybody know the kit number for it? The kit the guy gave me is wrong. To his defence, he's not the one there to talk to about carbs and he said that, not me. Oh well, ill use on something else later on, I'm sure. I usually give them a kit number, but Acres doesn't list anything. 
Any help?


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve, does this look like what you need? Kit is K-10-WS

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/walbro-ws31-carburetor-parts-c-139716_142770_140952.html


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hey everybody. I'm working on a carb out of a Stihl 042. WS3 Walbro. Anybody know the kit number for it? The kit the guy gave me is wrong. To his defence, he's not the one there to talk to about carbs and he said that, not me. Oh well, ill use on something else later on, I'm sure. I usually give them a kit number, but Acres doesn't list anything.
> Any help?


 

whats a 042??? havnt heard of one of them


----------



## workshop

That looks a lot more like it, John. Thanks. I should have thought about Walbro's website. Was brain stuck I guess. Ill stop by tomorrow after work and try again.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> whats a 042??? havnt heard of one of them


Seems to be an entity unto itself. Got it from diggers_dad at the Mansfield charity cut. It's in really nice shape, looks to be a low usage saw. 68cc. I want to start using it at the cuts. Metering diaphragm is in great shape but fuel pump diaphragm is stiff and brittle. It'll run, but not right.


----------



## sawnami

Yep, K10-WS for complete kit and D10-WS for gasket and diaphragm kit. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Who wants to race?


----------



## workshop

Yer on! Ill put my old Roper against'em any day!


----------



## awol

If it's a nice saw Steve, you might not want to use it in the woods, those saws are dinosaurs! There was also a .048 and .048 super that shared the same frame and body. They are really a nice looking saw with that highly sloped air filter cover, and shapely sides. I wonder what it's insides are like, they may wake up real good?!


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Who wants to race?


 Yeah Mike, my Mac wants a piece of that plastic saw to!


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Yer on! Ill put my old Roper against'em any day!


I meant an operator for the 661!


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> If it's a nice saw Steve, you might not want to use it in the woods, those saws are dinosaurs! There was also a .048 and .048 super that shared the same frame and body. They are really a nice looking saw with that highly sloped air filter cover, and shapely sides. I wonder what it's insides are like, they may wake up real good?!


Hmmm. Might have to see.


----------



## dave53223

Homelite410 said:


> I meant an operator for the 661!





I can operate a stihl for you.


----------



## awol

Ohhhhh. I think the Stihl is in trouble.


----------



## Homelite410

As it sets....... The little ole 86 will steal its lunch money!


----------



## awol

.......and send it home crying!


----------



## rburg

And the 86 will look better.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Ohhhhh. I think the Stihl is in trouble.



There are a half dozen saws in line to kick that thing's butt...
I got 4 of em...


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> As it sets....... The little ole 86 will steal its lunch money!





awol said:


> .......and send it home crying!





Hedgerow said:


> There are a half dozen saws in line to kick that thing's butt...
> I got 4 of em...



I will bring the tissue for you guys


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I will bring the tissue for you guys


 i dont think you will need many  I would run a 661 for a very short time  (probably too heavy for me)
but the 661 probably needs broke in some too


----------



## cobey

found out today im gonna need some surgery sometime, im not sure when ill get it done,
i can still goof around and work the best i can untill they get me fixed, so im just gonna be missing on a couple cylinders


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Finished up a little 019T top handle last night. Trying to get the garage cleaned out. Might take a little break for awhile to get the garage back in order. Getting to be hazardous. Have a great day!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> There are a half dozen saws in line to kick that thing's butt...
> I got 4 of em...


Y'all crack me up! If this is stihls answer to the 395........ They missed......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Down to making one from two out of the pile. Swapping out broken plastic between two power heads.

Stopped by AAA Lawnmower while in NKC yesterday. Came up empty on Echo parts but did get a needed Hoosky fuel lid.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I had the feeling that the 661 was likely a fine saw and Stihl's answer to the 390xp... I like the 395 and 9010 better if that's the case.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Y'all! I get to deliver a rick (half cord) to a friend I work with today and then drop off the dually at a good tranny shop in Wichita. When I kick in the 4x4 the t-case sounds likee an old hay elevator... They're going to tell me if it only needs a chain or the works so I an start budgeting the $$$ necessary to fix it before it's too late. That, 4x rear tires a windshield and a functional parking brake will make for a pretty good truck.

Cobey - What's the surgery for or is it something you'd rather not discuss in public?


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Down to making one from two out of the pile. Swapping out broken plastic between two power heads.
> 
> Stopped by AAA Lawnmower while in NKC yesterday. Came up empty on Echo parts but did get a needed Hoosky fuel lid.


And you didn't stop by to say hi? What are you looking for as far as Husky parts? They don't really like selling used parts of they can sell them new.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> found out today im gonna need some surgery sometime, im not sure when ill get it done,
> i can still goof around and work the best i can untill they get me fixed, so im just gonna be missing on a couple cylinders



Let us know if you need any thing. Like a good swift kick in the butt.. Keep us posted


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> And you didn't stop by to say hi? What are you looking for as far as Husky parts? They don't really like selling used parts of they can sell them new.



PM your name and address. I need to add to my notebook. Sorry, I can't keep track user names and actual names. LOL
Our son lives near Cookingham and Woodland so we are frequently in NKC.

AAA: yeah, noticed that right away. 100-150 push mowers in the back lot but no junk saws? WTH??


----------



## 67L36Driver

No call back from Jim yesterday. Prolly out cutting and splitting. Nice day for it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Better yet. Just shoot me a message on my phone.



I hardly turn on my 'puter anymore. Just use Tapatalk.


----------



## jetmd

Hey Carl, did you add me to your list? My wife and I live about 6 miles from Cookingham and Woodland.

Next time your down give me a shout and see if I am home.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Let us know if you need any thing. Like a good swift kick in the butt.. Keep us posted View attachment 395087
> View attachment 395087
> View attachment 395087


 i sistin my lower back... so kick in the butt the worse thing  and a bunch of hernias... i dont know how to spell all this
medical stuff


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Morning Y'all! I get to deliver a rick (half cord) to a friend I work with today and then drop off the dually at a good tranny shop in Wichita. When I kick in the 4x4 the t-case sounds likee an old hay elevator... They're going to tell me if it only needs a chain or the works so I an start budgeting the $$$ necessary to fix it before it's too late. That, 4x rear tires a windshield and a functional parking brake will make for a pretty good truck.
> 
> Cobey - What's the surgery for or is it something you'd rather not discuss in public?


a sist and hernias... it sucks to sit right now. sometimes i stand up to check the puter,
some days are better than others.... oh and he said atheritis is worse


----------



## jerrycmorrow

get em done all at the same time? had hernias fixed. arthritis - comes with age; just gotta deal with it. getting old is when the abuse you subjected your body to when you were young comes around.
prayin you have great surgeon and quick healing.

oh! did I say I had a new job? siloam?


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> get em done all at the same time? had hernias fixed. arthritis - comes with age; just gotta deal with it. getting old is when the abuse you subjected your body to when you were young comes around.
> prayin you have great surgeon and quick healing.
> 
> oh! did I say I had a new job? siloam?


 thanks  do you see that Dan feller around there?


----------



## RVALUE

Heading North.


----------



## RVALUE

PS, on the job, I'm just jealous. 

Some jobs are REALLY worth getting.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> PM your name and address. I need to add to my notebook. Sorry, I can't keep track user names and actual names. LOL
> Our son lives near Cookingham and Woodland so we are frequently in NKC.
> 
> AAA: yeah, noticed that right away. 100-150 push mowers in the back lot but no junk saws? WTH??




Yeah, I'm like right behind the pleasant valley QT just south of Liberty. They have some saws, but not many. Unless it's in the scrap bin, might as well not even ask. And there's nothing but old decks and bent mower blades in there. They are pretty reasonable overall. They're pretty much the only shop I know of that has fair prices and a clue. I think they're about the only non-stihl dealer around. Unless you head south a ways. But, I haven't been to every shop either.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stihl 051 on KC C'list. 30" bar on it. Four benjamins


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> found out today im gonna need some surgery sometime, im not sure when ill get it done,
> i can still goof around and work the best i can untill they get me fixed, so im just gonna be missing on a couple cylinders


I've been running on 8 cylinders quite some time now. 
Used to be 12.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I've been running on 8 cylinders quite some time now.
> Used to be 12.



Running on one and four stroking in the cut.

And to think when I was 25 just back from Nam, I weighed 147 and could pack a fella weighing 180 a ways. Can't hardly pick up my two year old grandson. Little fart has bricks in his pockets.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Swapped top plastic from one 290 to another. Run out of parts and waiting on China Post.


----------



## Homelite410

Tried milling tonight!










2 tanks and I had fun!


----------



## awol

What's that aluminum thing that's hooked to the bar of your saw?!


----------



## workshop

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## workshop

Didn't know you could use a ladder. Makes perfect sense! Just didn't know.


----------



## Hedgerow

That there is a giant chain vise...


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> What's that aluminum thing that's hooked to the bar of your saw?!
> 
> View attachment 395238


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Didn't know you could use a ladder. Makes perfect sense! Just didn't know.


Allows you to mount the mill on plane before you get to the log.. 
Pretty handy..
Good ole ladder..


----------



## cobey

i got a nos echo 16" bar that says "klorits" and echo on it
the dang thing is so tight in the rails im gonna have to put ten tank fulls to loosen it up
very heavy duty +A quality it will be a sweet race bar for the 590 i will need to make a really aggresive
chain for that saw


----------



## old cookie

Coby try a copper bracelet for the arthritis,I know a lot of people,me including me that they help a lot.I made mine out of ground wire.You can buy them to.They wont help that other stuff.Try it it might help.My DIL laughed at me,now she wears one all the time.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby try a copper bracelet for the arthritis,I know a lot of people,me including me that they help a lot.I made mine out of ground wire.You can buy them to.They wont help that other stuff.Try it it might help.My DIL laughed at me,now she wears one all the time.


 might try that


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Mo.Jim is doing fine. Cutting and splitting is going fine. Making the chunks small enuff to save on the back. His GF in Iowa not so good. Colon trouble/possible cancer.

Official talley on the Pile of Stihl is five runners. The sixth will be a 65cc Noise-R-Us special with muff mod.

Will have a bucket of leftover 290 type parts if anyone needs party favors. A couple good cylinders/Pistons included.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Possibly a NW Mo. GTG March 15th (ish). See Sawhawz thread for details.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning everyone! Just got done filing some chains for the 261 and fixing my fubarred 36" semi-skip chain... I'm going to buy an nice grinder when funds allow. We were going to go cut Hedge today but the Lady who's the care taker of the lad I'm utting on has 2 BIG Bur Oaks and a big White Oak that she'd like to have bucked and only has a Husky 350... The 372 and the 9010 are going to make some noise today. If we still have time and energy then we'll got cut some Hedge. The kids also have their first basketball game today at the grade-school gym (4-6yr olds) and that should be interesting. Coaching them is kind of like herding cats.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I think I'm going to have to find a 6 cube piece of old iron one of these days. Too many worthy trees around here not to have an old Poulan, Homelite or Mac... I wonder if Awol has any more 797's?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> Mo.Jim is doing fine. Cutting and splitting is going fine. Making the chunks small enuff to save on the back. His GF in Iowa not so good. Colon trouble/possible cancer.
> 
> Official talley on the Pile of Stihl is five runners. The sixth will be a 65cc Noise-R-Us special with muff mod.
> 
> Will have a bucket of leftover 290 type parts if anyone needs party favors. A couple good cylinders/Pistons included.


I've got a good 250 that needs sprocket cover and chain adjust mechanism. If they'll swap and you have one I'd love to get it off the shelf. Don't know squat bout stihls so don't mind me if a doofus question


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> I've got a good 250 that needs sprocket cover and chain adjust mechanism. If they'll swap and you have one I'd love to get it off the shelf. Don't know squat bout stihls so don't mind me if a doofus question



Hey, not a doofus question. This is my first foray into Stihl-land and just as ignorant of them.

I'll check with my creamcicle consultant (Mo.Jim).

Sprocket covers I don't have. Got two coming from China and will order two more when they get here. $10.60 ea. BTW


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> I've got a good 250 that needs sprocket cover and chain adjust mechanism. If they'll swap and you have one I'd love to get it off the shelf. Don't know squat bout stihls so don't mind me if a doofus question


Parts will not interchange between the 1123 and 1127 series saws.. 
250 is 1123
290/310/390 are 1127


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Parts will not interchange between the 1123 and 1127 series saws..
> 250 is 1123
> 290/310/390 are 1127



Is that a part number prefix/suffix?


----------



## sawnami

What might the size of this saw be?









Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

45-55 cc limber?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Is that a part number prefix/suffix?


Series #'s.. 
1123 series saws are the 210/021 230/023. 250/025
Means they share chassis parts, but displacement is different.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sawnami said:


> What might the size of this saw be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Steve that looks like my Wife's Uncle's Dolmar... I forget the model (112 or 116 maybe?) but if it's the same thing it's roughly 60ccs and about equal to an o39 Stihl, with a lot more torque and weight. They're a darn solid, tough saw. If you don't like it, let me know.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> What might the size of this saw be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



If it's a 111, it's 50cc.


----------



## Homelite410

And we think its hard to follow stihls numbering system!


----------



## workshop

Thanks Dan and Eric for helping get ready for next Saturdays Charity Cut. Got a pile of logs about as big as the last one. Tractor will be on site, so we can use the bucking trailer. Still a good amount of smaller stuff out in the woods. Eric is going to bring his Gator UTV to bring in smaller stuff. Thomas, if you can bring your friends Kubota UTV, it will be put to use. Dan will keep the bucking trailer busy and the UTV's can provide more smaller stuff to run through the splitters.
Ill be on site, the 24th, by 8am. Also, lunch will be provided. Chili. Yummy.
It will be good to see everybody again.
Thanks guys.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Followed by an evening of passing gas.


----------



## SteveSS

My trip to NC may get cancelled this week. Something came up and our KS crew may need some help while I was scheduled to be gone. So I may still be able to make it to help do some cutting on Saturday. Would someone post or PM the directions, please? Or did I miss them someplace further back in the thread and need to go back and read?


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Steve that looks like my Wife's Uncle's Dolmar... I forget the model (112 or 116 maybe?) but if it's the same thing it's roughly 60ccs and about equal to an o39 Stihl, with a lot more torque and weight. They're a darn solid, tough saw. If you don't like it, let me know.





workshop said:


> If it's a 111, it's 50cc.


Well, I bought it along with an 015-L top handle. Now to zero in on just what model Dolmar it is. Thanks for the input guys!

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

neighbor brought me a partial roll of .404 power sharp!


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Well, I bought it along with an 015-L top handle. Now to zero in on just what model Dolmar it is. Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I think it's stamped on the frame of the saw? I had a couple, but don't remember for sure.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I wonder how well my 9010 would do with that .404 on a 28" bar...
Matt,
I have to say, now that this 9010 is breaking in, I see why you like your so much. These things pull like a DT466... I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Parts will not interchange between the 1123 and 1127 series saws..
> 250 is 1123
> 290/310/390 are 1127


Well good, but sad, to know. Just have to keep on looking


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Thomas, if you can bring your friends Kubota UTV, it will be put to use.



I will confirm I can still use it. Shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> What might the size of this saw be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 it looks like a 111 dolmar 52 cc


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> Well good, but sad, to know. Just have to keep on looking


 pm Chad (lumberjackchef) he has got tons of 250 parts!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> neighbor brought me a partial roll of .404 power sharp!


 


how do you sharpen that stuff w/o powersharp??


----------



## workshop

Stopped by to get the correct carb kit for the 042 yesterday, after work. They were out of stock. . Oh well, not in a big hurry. They are going to get 5 back in. Apologized for being out of stock. I told them no worries, it's a project anyway. Seems like most of my stuff is always a project.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder how well my 9010 would do with that .404 on a 28" bar...
> Matt,
> I have to say, now that this 9010 is breaking in, I see why you like your so much. These things pull like a DT466... I LIKE IT!!!


They good rigs...


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> how do you sharpen that stuff w/o powersharp??


Need to have a saw with the built in stone. As in old Craftsman. Was popular on their saws back in the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Need to have a saw with the built in stone. As in old Craftsman. Was popular on their saws back in the 70's and early 80's.


 i saw a fixture one time to sharpen power sharp off the saw, i didnt know if he had one (not too many .404 powersharp saws left)


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Need to have a saw with the built in stone. As in old Craftsman. Was popular on their saws back in the 70's and early 80's.


Not necessarily. There is a way.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> Well good, but sad, to know. Just have to keep on looking



You have Mo.Jim's phone number?

Bet he would have something.


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Down to making one from two out of the pile. Swapping out broken plastic between two power heads.
> 
> Stopped by AAA Lawnmower while in NKC yesterday. Came up empty on Echo parts but did get a needed Hoosky fuel lid.



You were only about 1 1/2 mile from my house. AAA has pretty talented folks; I think most of them are family.


----------



## pdqdl

Locust Cutter said:


> I had the feeling that the 661 was likely a fine saw and Stihl's answer to the 390xp... I like the 395 and 9010 better if that's the case.



I have burned up more 066's than any other saw. I think the 661 was a much needed upgrade from the 066/660 series. I never handled a 395, but I sure like my 3120 and 372 (back when I had it). On the other hand, my 460 Stihl is rapidly becoming a favorite.


----------



## pdqdl

gritz said:


> ...They don't really like selling used parts of they can sell them new.



And you better have all your model, type, and code numbers, too. They don't talk to you long if they think there is any potential for getting the wrong part.

I went there once for a snapper push-mower side discharge chute. They insisted on getting all the numbers before they would even try to look it up. I had to get pissy with them and insist that it was the same discharge chute found on every commercial push mower for the last 40 year...just go around back, grab the first one you see and I'll take it.

I got the right part, but it was a pain. I quit buying husqy parts from them and went to buying them mail-order from Bailey's. I get 'em quicker, 'cause they don't have much inventory in commercial quality saw parts.


----------



## pdqdl

gritz said:


> Yeah, I'm like right behind the pleasant valley QT just south of Liberty. They have some saws, but not many. Unless it's in the scrap bin, might as well not even ask. And there's nothing but old decks and bent mower blades in there. They are pretty reasonable overall. They're pretty much the only shop I know of that has fair prices and a clue. I think they're about the only non-stihl dealer around. Unless you head south a ways. But, I haven't been to every shop either.



I go to that QT all the time. 

Don't speed if you are visiting. Pleasant Valley likes to write tickets.


----------



## pdqdl

workshop said:


> Need to have a saw with the built in stone. As in old Craftsman. Was popular on their saws back in the 70's and early 80's.



A flat file works fine. You could also use any regular chain grinder with a stone dressed out flat, like I use to set depth gauges with. Question is: what craftsman was ever big enough to pull .404?


----------



## Homelite410

pdqdl said:


> A flat file works fine. You could also use any regular chain grinder with a stone dressed out flat, like I use to set depth gauges with. Question is: what craftsman was ever big enough to pull .404?


5.2/5.4


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Got another Little Echo out of the pile running. All's needed is a recoil housing and the talley will be four of the pups ready for service.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Series #'s..
> 1123 series saws are the 210/021 230/023. 250/025
> Means they share chassis parts, but displacement is different.



Hah! Part number prefix.

Found it on several places on the saw.

Morning John! You be up early for a Sunday.


----------



## Hinerman

January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
Hedgerow---maybe
Oliver 1655
Lurch2+1 
Paul and son Kooper
SteveSS---maybe


----------



## gritz

pdqdl said:


> A flat file works fine. You could also use any regular chain grinder with a stone dressed out flat, like I use to set depth gauges with. Question is: what craftsman was ever big enough to pull .404?





cobey said:


> how do you sharpen that stuff w/o powersharp??





workshop said:


> Need to have a saw with the built in stone. As in old Craftsman. Was popular on their saws back in the 70's and early 80's.



There's a guy in excelsior springs that can sharpen them off the saw. I got a craftsman 1.9 from him and the chain was a power sharp chain that had obviously been filed with a grinder. The stone was wore off on that saw. Ended up becoming my Halloween costume, lol.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's.

Thanks for the help yesterday Gritz. Had a good morning.


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> 5.2/5.4


 What they look like:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> You have Mo.Jim's phone number?
> 
> Bet he would have something.


No I dont


----------



## sawnami

pdqdl said:


> A flat file works fine. You could also use any regular chain grinder with a stone dressed out flat, like I use to set depth gauges with. Question is: what craftsman was ever big enough to pull .404?


I've got a 4.9 (80cc) that's Powersharp. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## gritz

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's.
> 
> Thanks for the help yesterday Gritz. Had a good morning.



I had lots of fun. It was good to run my ported 026 for a bit. We are going to have a pretty good stockpile built up there before too long.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> What might the size of this saw be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Medium


----------



## sawnami

You hit the nail on the head again Dan. [emoji106] 
Found the ID tag. It's a 115. Seems to run very good. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Oliver1655

Dolmar 115 & 111 are both 52 cc. The 115 is about 1 lb heavier at 11 lbs/5 kg vs the 111 at 9.9 lbs/4.5 kg.


----------



## Hedgerow

But....
Is the 115 closed port???
Yes , it makes a difference..


----------



## Redhorse

I ended up ruffling my bosses feathers. He was out for end of daylight savings and the other supervisors and I got some comp time. Due to our system not being setup for us 12 hour shift people he really got miffed when what looked like 4 hours turned into 6 for half a night off. 
I will be coming next Saturday to the charity cut, and maybe my wife. We were going to bring our daughter but ends up their is a birthday party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Had a pretty productive day. Totally cleaned up the garage, changed the oil in the wife's jeep, and did some organizing, too. Got the 036 I have listed on ebay ready to mail out as well. Slowly getting stuff cleaned up. Made me a little nervous today when I had my stuff laid out in the drive. There were a couple trucks that creeped by pretty slow. One looked like they had been picking up stuff on the curb or something (had a washer and dryer and a couple other things in the back). I'm in a safe spot, but decided to get the shotgun loaded to make me feel better. Got the 3-1/2" loads out. I'd probably feel it as much as whatever is on the other end, lol. Oh, and I grilled some steaks for dinner. It was a good day.


----------



## Hinerman

January 24 Charity Cut, starts at 8am:
Workshop +1 or more.
awol
Cobey
Ken12
Hinerman + who knows
Hedgerow---maybe
Oliver 1655
Lurch2+1 
Paul and son Kooper
SteveSS---maybe
Redhorse + wife


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and crew.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all.. Got to mill some 2x10's finally..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin all.. Got to mill some 2x10's finally..
> 
> View attachment 396015



What type of wood? What are you going to make/build?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> What type of wood? What are you going to make/build?


Ash...
Not sure yet... Just randomly making boards.. Thinking I'll find a use for them soon enough..


----------



## rburg

Glad to see that Dolmar is still being useful. I think the 115 dolmar was rated about 3.7 hp and the 111 was about 3.3 hp


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have to give up on Echo #4 as he exhibits all the symptoms of crank seal leak. Transfer all his gingerbread to Echo #5 and give him a chance.


----------



## Brettl

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin all.. Got to mill some 2x10's finally..
> 
> View attachment 396015


Good morning.

What are you using to seal the ends of the boards? I'd been told latex, but then someone said it's not that great for sealing ends.
I think this Honey Locust I've been cutting was cracking before it fell. I can see cracks under the bark running the length of the trunk. May just have to follow the cracks as much as possible.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Going with a complete Hutzl 49mm bore engine off Evilbay in a MS 290 chassis. Make a home brew MS390.
> Pray for us sinners in the hour of our peril..............[emoji15]



Good morning. Is that the same engine that Bailey's sells? I've been tempted to try one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Good morning. Is that the same engine that Bailey's sells? I've been tempted to try one.



Morning midlanders!

I have no idea. It's just a complete China copy of a MS390 engine at 49mm bore. I'm using the remains of three MS290's to provide the gingerbread to make a complete power head. Came to 86 bux delivered.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A local wood processor (walnut) uses wax to seal the ends of gunstock blanks.


----------



## Homelite410

The walnut I milled the other day was outside for 4 years and it sure cracked on me... But with the headboard I want, that will add to the rough rustic look. 


Morning my suddern brudders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Actually I've found that it is possible, with carefull shopping, to build a complete MS290/310/390 saw with China copy parts.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391028335421?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The biggest expense aside from the basic engine, is the handle/cover and the chassis/tanks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's.

Looks like a nice day ahead for west mo/ east ks


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all. Getting ready to head to bed and then work my last day of this set before taking some leave for the Wife's B-Day festivities and a bit of Hedge cutting. I have to clean up the saws from the last fling as I got side-tracked with other things. That 9010 pulls that 36" bar with semi-skip like a champ. I'd love to try square chisel in fir or something like that. That would make for chips the size of lathe shavings...


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Good morning.
> 
> What are you using to seal the ends of the boards? I'd been told latex, but then someone said it's not that great for sealing ends.
> I think this Honey Locust I've been cutting was cracking before it fell. I can see cracks under the bark running the length of the trunk. May just have to follow the cracks as much as possible.


I won't seal em.. 
I'll just get em used and in place as soon as possible.. They do make a waxy compound just for that purpose though..


----------



## awol

.......it's called Anchorseal, really good stuff but kinda expensive.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> I have no idea. It's just a complete China copy of a MS390 engine at 49mm bore. I'm using the remains of three MS290's to provide the gingerbread to make a complete power head. Came to 86 bux delivered.


I'll have to check that out. The entire engine that Bailey's sells is 160, big difference in price.


----------



## workshop

Bad day, today. My wife, Goldie, woke me up at 6am. Her face, eyes and lips swollen beyond belief. Hands, too. Was able to get into the Dr first thing. 2 weeks ago she had her upper teeth removed, what few she had, and got dentures. They put her on penicillin to ward off infection. Been taking penicillin most of her life. All of a sudden turned allergic to it. Still has swelling, but is not as bad. Scared me bad. Real bad.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Bad day, today. My wife, Goldie, woke me up at 6am. Her face, eyes and lips swollen beyond belief. Hands, too. Was able to get into the Dr first thing. 2 weeks ago she had her upper teeth removed, what few she had, and got dentures. They put her on penicillin to ward off infection. Been taking penicillin most of her life. All of a sudden turned allergic to it. Still has swelling, but is not as bad. Scared me bad. Real bad.



Oh my is she doing better now?


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Oh my is she doing better now?


Yeah, she's doing quite a bit better now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Yeah, she's doing quite a bit better now.


That's good. hope she continues to get better.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Bad day, today. My wife, Goldie, woke me up at 6am. Her face, eyes and lips swollen beyond belief. Hands, too. Was able to get into the Dr first thing. 2 weeks ago she had her upper teeth removed, what few she had, and got dentures. They put her on penicillin to ward off infection. Been taking penicillin most of her life. All of a sudden turned allergic to it. Still has swelling, but is not as bad. Scared me bad. Real bad.




I was eating dinner with a family years ago. One of their kids was eating shrimp, just as he had many times before. On the way home from the restaurant the same thing happened to him, face swelled, including his eyeballs. It freaked his parents and I out, understandably. Apparently he developed an allergy to shellfish that never affected him before. Glad she is ok....


----------



## RVALUE

Brettl said:


> Good morning.
> 
> What are you using to seal the ends of the boards? I'd been told latex, but then someone said it's not that great for sealing ends.
> I think this Honey Locust I've been cutting was cracking before it fell. I can see cracks under the bark running the length of the trunk. May just have to follow the cracks as much as possible.


I wouldn't recommend latex. I used those once, and have 2 kids from it. They don't work.


----------



## RVALUE

Glad everyone is on the mend............


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> I wouldn't recommend latex. I used those once, and have 2 kids from it. They don't work.


That made my day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Allergic to shrimp I am. Ended up in the emergency room last time I inadvertently ate some. 'Stuff' was coming out both ends at a great rate.

Iodine content I understand.


----------



## jetmd

Workshop, hope everyone is doing better by now. My dad had taken peniccilin for many years and then all of a sudden became allergic, damm near killed him swelled his airway almost shut. Luckily he is 80 and still with us.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Echo #5 runs. Bad spark plug had me scratching my head.


----------



## jetmd

Can anyone tell me, I thought I had seen a post in regards to a NW MO GTG can someone refresh my memory or post a link to the thread?

Thanks,

Chet


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Can anyone tell me, I thought I had seen a post in regards to a NW MO GTG can someone refresh my memory or post a link to the thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chet


Pm sent


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Echo #5 runs. Bad spark plug had me scratching my head.


It's amazing that one part, so simple, can cause so many problems. I know I've scratched my head many times. Put in a new new plug, and prestow. Runs great.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas! Got my Christmas present on the 2171 tonight...... HEAT!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning .


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

RVALUE said:


> I wouldn't recommend latex. I used those once, and have 2 kids from it. They don't work.


didn't know you had twins


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

My Stihl air filter covers from China are stuck in Chicago USPS facility for over four days now. Clutch covers made it yesterday morning. Ordered at the same time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> It's amazing that one part, so simple, can cause so many problems. I know I've scratched my head many times. Put in a new new plug, and prestow. Runs great.



I really should keep a few new ones on hand instead of grabbing used strays out of the junk box.

BTW: A Champion won't work in the Echos as the hex is too close to the threads. Odd.


----------



## 67L36Driver

While on plugs: had a Lauson powered push mower back on the late 50's. Sucked oil badly. Take the AC45 out if it and put it in the '59 Chebby. Wagon and drive around the (country) block. Presto, clean plug. Put it back in the mower.


----------



## john taliaferro

morning ,well iam going crazy . I tripped in the woods two weeks ago and broke both bones just above my wrist joint . Ive cleaned the shop atleast 6 times and you cant tell it at all . Looks like a trash truck dumped in the door and a loader pushed it in . It takes me forever to just get dressed . Left arm, first cast was to tight fingers turned blue , second one same thing except tighter ,now its a splint but its to soft i keep bumping it .


----------



## thinkrtinker

sorry to hear you are laid up John
nothing worse than having the get up and go and having no hands to work with.
hope you heal soon


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> morning ,well iam going crazy . I tripped in the woods two weeks ago and broke both bones just above my wrist joint . Ive cleaned the shop atleast 6 times and you cant tell it at all . Looks like a trash truck dumped in the door and a loader pushed it in . It takes me forever to just get dressed . Left arm, first cast was to tight fingers turned blue , second one same thing except tighter ,now its a splint but its to soft i keep bumping it .


That sux John..
How long they figure it'll take to heal?


----------



## Hinerman

john taliaferro said:


> morning ,well iam going crazy . I tripped in the woods two weeks ago and broke both bones just above my wrist joint . Ive cleaned the shop atleast 6 times and you cant tell it at all . Looks like a trash truck dumped in the door and a loader pushed it in . It takes me forever to just get dressed . Left arm, first cast was to tight fingers turned blue , second one same thing except tighter ,now its a splint but its to soft i keep bumping it .


 
Find a Doctor that knows how to put on a proper cast. You don't want it to heal incorrectly and don't want it to linger on. My son broke the same bones one summer. He was casted for 4-6 weeks, then splinted for another 4. It healed wonderfully but being young (5-6) makes a difference. Kids rebound much better at a much faster rate. Hope you get well soon...


----------



## warjohn

jetmd said:


> Can anyone tell me, I thought I had seen a post in regards to a NW MO GTG can someone refresh my memory or post a link to the thread?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chet



I would be interested as well.


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> I would be interested as well.


Gallatin, MO in March.
Kenneth has actual date.


----------



## 67L36Driver

March 14 or thereabouts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Little Hoosky Barney runs, cuts and oils. 



We had to improvise on the clutch cover.



Orange Wild Thing.


----------



## Ken12

Happened to be in Springfield today and dropped by the cutsite to make sure I could find it ok. Hope we get some sun the next few days or it may be greasy on top.


----------



## workshop

I think we'll be OK. But then, I'm just an optimist. Sometimes it gets me in trouble.


----------



## warjohn

Gallatin will be the closest to me since the pinwheel GTG. I hope someone doesn't make other plans for me that weekend.


----------



## workshop

If it's on the 14th, I can't make it. On call.


----------



## Ken12

Forgive my ignorance but where is Gallatin? Is there going to be a gtg there?


----------



## workshop

I think its about half way between KC and St Joe, east of I-35. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Ken12

workshop said:


> I think its about half way between KC and St Joe, east of I-35. Could be wrong though.


Thanks Steve. Im not too familiar with that part of the state.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I think its about half way between KC and St Joe, east of I-35. Could be wrong though.



Nope. 48 miles east and slightly north of St Joe. North of Cameron next to I 35. Handy.

Hmmmmm. Rumor has it a large saw shop in Jamesport. Some past Gallatin. Kill two birds.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My air filter covers just hit the door at the USPS KCK sort facility after circling the drain in Chicago for five days.

Just in time to as I sold the first MS290 yesterday evening.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Stayed up late last night making spaghetti for dinner tonight. Don't know what got into me; I never cook other than grilling, cereal, sandwich, scrambled eggs. The last time I cooked an actual meal was years ago. Now I can sharpen some chains tonight and get ready for the weekend. Looking forward to seeing some of you there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Ordered two more AF covers and clutch covers for the rest of the MS290 pile. 

Visited with Jim for a short yesterday. He was busy tinkering up an 051 for a neighbor.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hmmm.... 
Looks like we have some low hangin' fruit.. I'm actually interested in how this one turns out...
Hope the lower end has enough life left in it to last...


----------



## sunfish

Shinny new piston, eh... Looks good Matt!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Another MS290 left here. We on a hot streak.

Anyone interested in a McCinderblock 655? Fellow who bought the last Stihl has one needs spark plug hole repaired. Comes with parts carcass.


----------



## sawnami

A guy brought this by for me to check out. A Husky with a roll cage. [emoji4] 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> A guy brought this by for me to check out. A Husky with a roll cage. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Field expedient. Nearest Hoosky dealer 50 miles away.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 397063
> 
> Hmmm....
> Looks like we have some low hangin' fruit.. I'm actually interested in how this one turns out...
> Hope the lower end has enough life left in it to last...


 what saw is that?


----------



## cobey

john taliaferro said:


> morning ,well iam going crazy . I tripped in the woods two weeks ago and broke both bones just above my wrist joint . Ive cleaned the shop atleast 6 times and you cant tell it at all . Looks like a trash truck dumped in the door and a loader pushed it in . It takes me forever to just get dressed . Left arm, first cast was to tight fingers turned blue , second one same thing except tighter ,now its a splint but its to soft i keep bumping it .


 get well soon, prayers from KS.... healing is a real booger sometimes!


----------



## Brettl

John, sorry to hear of your injury. More well wishes from Kansas.


----------



## Brettl

Several pages ago, I think some of you told what you mix with bar oil in cold weather. Was it kerosene?

I've got some 1 year old 30 wt bar oil that Sat in my truck bed through the cold freezes and my 024s weren't oiling as well as normal the last time I went out. Thanks for any input(aside from "don't leave it outside dumb...")


----------



## cobey

ya kerosine or mix half bar oil and auto half auto trans fliud


----------



## cobey

that will make it flow


----------



## Homelite410

Tbt. The day I met Jim, at my own house!


----------



## Brettl

Thanks Cobey. AT fluid was the one I couldn't think of. Kerosene 50/50 as well?


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> Thanks Cobey. AT fluid was the one I couldn't think of. Kerosene 50/50 as well?


 ya but i think its kinda hard on some newer pumps, but maybe not


----------



## cobey

kinda like how used motor oil isnt so good on stuff


----------



## sawnami

I use a blend from a bank of oil dispensers in the shop that were leaking for a while. It's a mixture of Mobil 1 gear oil, synthetic ATF, and synthetic 5W-30 motor oil. I collected 30 gallons before they were repaired. The stuff is slicker than snot on a doorknob.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Tbt. The day I met Jim, at my own house!



Jim Rogers standing in the center(ish) wearing HEARING PROTECTION!!! Yikes!

Jim has slipped a touch. I offered to give him the McCinderblock but he passed.[emoji15]

Well they are not the coveted prize of every collector.[emoji20]


----------



## 67L36Driver

My winter blend of chain lube is 5 or 6 parts 30w Wally World bar oil to one part kerosene.

50/50 is a LOT thinner than what one would expect.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> My winter blend of chain lube is 5 or 6 parts 30w Wally World bar oil to one part kerosene.
> 
> 50/50 is a LOT thinner than what one would expect.


 the lombards i got seem to want thinner oil, even with the manual oilers


----------



## Oliver1655

1 part ATF to 3 parts bar oil works well for me.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! I just leave my bar oil in truck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas! I just leave my bar oil in truck.




Morning Mike ,John Carl And all you late risers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John! Morning midlanders!

No one wants the PM 655 so I will just have to repair it and put it on C'list.

The others I got in the small pile yesterday is a Homie XL and a Husky 77 carcass. Others not worthy of mention were left at the end of the driveway in hopes the 'pickers' carry them off. Trash pickup is Monday.


----------



## sawnami

Carl, two C-70's on eBay. One is in Alka Seltzer mode [emoji16] and the other is a nice later model.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I use 50:50 bar oil:canola oil. works well. just was at wally world and picked up the canola. not even opposed to tranny fluid or kerosene. whatever floats yer boat.
howdy to everone


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> what saw is that?


372 extra beat up..
Hopefully a new piston and enough baling wire will make it go fill trucks again...


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> I use a blend from a bank of oil dispensers in the shop that were leaking for a while. It's a mixture of Mobil 1 gear oil, synthetic ATF, and synthetic 5W-30 motor oil. I collected 30 gallons before they were repaired. The stuff is slicker than snot on a doorknob.



Coming from the person in charge of repairs, no less.


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Coming from the person in charge of repairs, no less.


Had to wait until I got a some stockpiled. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Had to wait until I got a some stockpiled. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I used to get a couple gallons of gear oil from the bottom of the drums at work, but unfortunately, we've gotten better at emptying them...


----------



## 67L36Driver

My father worked for a sales and lease company of large construction machinery. I carried a five gallon can of compressor oil (10 weight) in the trunk of my '57 Desoto. Feed it to both the engine and (auto) transmission. Handy.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, two C-70's on eBay. One is in Alka Seltzer mode [emoji16] and the other is a nice later model.



Problem is I have too many saws drug into the garage now I can't turn around.

Sudden thought: I'm catching up to Jim. Yikes!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Problem is I have too many saws drug into the garage now I can't turn around.
> 
> Sudden thought: I'm catching up to Jim. Yikes!


I'm gonna send one more up yer way Carl.. It's the remy in deere green.. I need your professional opinion on it.. Would love to have it running..


----------



## workshop

I've forgotten. McCullough pm610. To increase auto oiler, clockwise or counterclockwise on the screw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Problem is I have too many saws drug into the garage now I can't turn around.
> 
> Sudden thought: I'm catching up to Jim. Yikes!



I doubt your lovely wife will let that happen.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I've forgotten. McCullough pm610. To increase auto oiler, clockwise or counterclockwise on the screw?




Yes.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I've forgotten. McCullough pm610. To increase auto oiler, clockwise or counterclockwise on the screw?


Is say get a different saw....... [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji8]


----------



## cobey

fixed a weed eater and a chainsaw this week, made a few $ , work was a booger too, sore as heck... but still kicking 


workshop said:


> I've forgotten. McCullough pm610. To increase auto oiler, clockwise or counterclockwise on the screw?


 is that my old saw? couter clockwise... but its kinda a bunghole and quits oiling sometimes.... i got tired if messing with it
i think it had more crap in the tank , but the pump worked. i thumbed the heck out of it like Alan told me to, i kinda miss that saw


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> fixed a weed eater and a chainsaw this week, made a few $ , work was a booger too, sore as heck... but still kicking
> 
> is that my old saw? couter clockwise... but its kinda a bunghole and quits oiling sometimes.... i got tired if messing with it
> i think it had more crap in the tank , but the pump worked. i thumbed the heck out of it like Alan told me to, i kinda miss that saw


Do u want a furnace for your house?


----------



## SteveSS

MS460 on KC CL. Only one picture, but it looks pretty clean. $425 Posted an hour ago...


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> kinda like how used motor oil isnt so good on stuff


I used to know a guy that only used dirty motor oil as bar oil in an old av11. Man was that a gunky saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I'm gonna send one more up yer way Carl.. It's the remy in deere green.. I need your professional opinion on it.. Would love to have it running..


But...................but.......................but..............well if you are not in any hurry.

Freakin Stihl 'E' clip. I should have gotten several when I started this project. Been very careful on R and R but shaky geezer flicks them off the bench. He can't see to find them on the floor neither.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Do u want a furnace for your house?


 what kind??


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> I used to know a guy that only used dirty motor oil as bar oil in an old av11. Man was that a gunky saw.


 ya kinda nasty mess it makes


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> what kind??


60,000 BTU natural gas


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve/Dan, Yes or no on the bucking trailer.

Hedge, the gentleman with the 041 has been very sick since he asked for a coil & is just now starting to get around fairly well. Dropping the saw off with me this evening. I won't have time to take it apart tonight but if you would bring your coil tomorrow I would greatly appreciate it. You can let me know what you want for it. If you could bring the grinder I left during HedgeFest also I would appreciate it.


----------



## workshop

Oliver1655 said:


> Steve/Dan, Yes or no on the bucking trailer.
> 
> Hedge, the gentleman with the 041 has been very sick since he asked for a coil & is just now starting to get around fairly well. Dropping the saw off with me this evening. I won't have time to take it apart tonight but if you would bring your coil tomorrow I would greatly appreciate it. You can let me know what you want for it. If you could bring the grinder I left during HedgeFest also I would appreciate it.



John, YES on the bucking trailer. I say again, YES.


----------



## Oliver1655

It's hooked up & ready to go.  See you in the morning!


----------



## cobey

im gonna cut a few logs...... and bug people and stuff  who else is going


----------



## rburg

I hope you have a good day for your charity cut.


----------



## cobey

thanks


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> who else is going


I have as much of my gear packed as I can think of, but I'm bound to forget something. I'm bringing a saw that just came in the mail today......I bought it as a parts saw that was supposed to not have any compression. Turns out the plug was loose to the point of nearly flopping around. Went and bought a plug and noticed the old plug had been cross threaded, but was able to get the new plug straight and snug and it fired right up. Went back and grabbed a bar and a couple chains, and plan on giving it a workout tomorrow. I might need a tech assist on a quick tune, if someone would be willing to help since I'm not much of a tuner. I'll have to have a helicoil put in soon, but hopefully it will last the day.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> I have as much of my gear packed as I can think of, but I'm bound to forget something. I'm bringing a saw that just came in the mail today......I bought it as a parts saw that was supposed to not have any compression. Turns out the plug was loose to the point of nearly flopping around. Went and bought a plug and noticed the old plug had been cross threaded, but was able to get the new plug straight and snug and it fired right up. Went back and grabbed a bar and a couple chains, and plan on giving it a workout tomorrow. I might need a tech assist on a quick tune, if someone would be willing to help since I'm not much of a tuner. I'll have to have a helicoil put in soon, but hopefully it will last the day.


 always someone to help


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Steve/Dan, Yes or no on the bucking trailer.
> 
> Hedge, the gentleman with the 041 has been very sick since he asked for a coil & is just now starting to get around fairly well. Dropping the saw off with me this evening. I won't have time to take it apart tonight but if you would bring your coil tomorrow I would greatly appreciate it. You can let me know what you want for it. If you could bring the grinder I left during HedgeFest also I would appreciate it.


Coil is already in the truck..
Grinder needs to get there...


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS310 out of the pile is being a tuff case. Trouble with the oiling system. 

Runs good with the limiters removed and the muffler opened up.

The T-27 x 6" torx bit in my variable speed drillmotor is handy for all the plastic screws on these.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl and crew.

Looks like the weather is going to be great for the GTG. Hope everyone has a safe and fun day.
Travel safely and take lots of picture for those of us that have to work today


----------



## Redhorse

Finally headed out, never seems to go as smoothly as you plan. Should be to the charity cut in about an hour. Looks to be a good day for cutting wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## thinkrtinker

Looks a little frostie yet
Hope everyone has a good day cutting and splitting


----------



## sawnami

Have a sales rep that sells mulching machines in the shop for repairs to his truck. He said that they have a customer that has one of their 400 HP machines that took down and completely mulched a 48" oak 100' tall in 45 minutes. [emoji54] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## otisjr

Can you guys tell me what a Huskvarna 262XP is worth a buddy of mine bought it new back in the 90s
cut firewood 1 yr. he says it has only had 8-10 tanks of gas through it. I cleaned the carb and got it running
like a top, it runs pretty strong and has a lot of compression. l think he will sell it to me but I have no idea what its worth. I dont even know if this is where I am supposed to make a post!


----------



## sawnami

Pensacola Land Clearing, RFCC inc. uses Gyro Trac Tree Mulcher to destro...: 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

otisjr said:


> Can you guys tell me what a Huskvarna 262XP is worth a buddy of mine bought it new back in the 90s
> cut firewood 1 yr. he says it has only had 8-10 tanks of gas through it. I cleaned the carb and got it running
> like a top, it runs pretty strong and has a lot of compression. l think he will sell it to me but I have no idea what its worth. I dont even know if this is where I am supposed to make a post!



Start a WIW thread in the general chainsaw forum. This is a regional pot belly stove group of 'neighbors' (?).


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Pensacola Land Clearing, RFCC inc. uses Gyro Trac Tree Mulcher to destro...:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




I want one.


----------



## jetmd

My latest purchase, bought it a couple of weeks ago for $50. Chain is actually good.
Will have to see if I can get it running.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 397747



John got there a little late. Well at least he showed up. (talking to self)


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> My latest purchase, bought it a couple of weeks ago for $50. Chain is actually good.
> Will have to see if I can get it running.
> 
> 
> View attachment 397725
> View attachment 397726



When John sees that there will be a conversation.


----------



## SteveSS

Man, y'all got it figured out like a well oiled machine. I had fun today, and it was nice putting faces to names for those that I met. I didn't meet everyone, but there will be other times I'm sure. I got in the door about twenty minutes ago and have just snapped my first cold one. Thanks for letting me crash the party.


----------



## Brettl

sawnami said:


> Have a sales rep that sells mulching machines in the shop for repairs to his truck. He said that they have a customer that has one of their 400 HP machines that took down and completely mulched a 48" oak 100' tall in 45 minutes. [emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That would be cool to watch, if it was softwood. But oak? What a waste!!


----------



## Ken12

It was good to meet ya'll today at the charity cut. Good group of people doing God's work. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## workshop

Today turned out to be a great day. Perfect weather with a super bunch of guys and gals. This was the 9th Charity Cut, and I have to tell everyone, every time I throw a date out I do nothing but worry about how it's going to go. And (hit myself on my head with a hammer) after 9 of these, there really ain't that much to be concerned with. 
As Matt told me one time "Ya have to learn to be more fluid". 9 of these things, and no two have been alike. They've all turned out great and they keep getting better, and that's because of you all. Everybody has a great time while working themselves to a frazzel. We figured about 30 loads went out, which figures to about 10 cord. 
Every time you all show up I'm more inspired. A really good feeling, too.
Thanks to the new faces for showing up, (I hope you're addicted, now)  and to the old crew for being faithfull. I've known some folks, in my life for 30+ years, and they don't hold a candle to the friendship I have with you all. 
Everybody here is just wonderful.
Thanks for helping me and thanks for being in my life.
Steve


----------



## Oliver1655

Jetmd - Stihl 08: 50cc later when updated to 08-s = 56cc. 
- The air cleaner on your saw is off of an TS-350 cut off saw which used the basic 08 power head. The right air filter is a mesh cylinder held in place with a threaded cap which was almost flush with the back of the saw.
- The muffler should have a heat shield on the top of the muffler to help protect you hand.
- Weight with a 17" bar & chain is around 18.5 lbs.

Stihl made a "homeowners's" version of the 08 called an S10 in both a top handle & a rear handle. The top handle looked the same as the 08 except for a cast aluminum muffler & the model number on the oil tank. As you will likely put new fuel line on it, the vent tube has a set screw pushed, NOT SCREWED into the end of the tube 3-4 threads. If you screw it in the threads will cut into the tubing preventing it from allowing air to pass/vent into the fuel tank. 

Starting instructions is to slide the choke lever to the rear, "0" position & to lock the throttle in a half throttle position. Since it hasn't been run recently, take the air filter of & drop 4-5 drops of mixed fuel into the carburetor before trying to start it. As long as you have spark, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't start within 4-6 pulls. To kill/turn the saw off, there may be a shorting button between the choke slide & the spark plug wire. If not, slide the choke on. You may have to squeeze the throttle as well. 

I have 2 - 08s, 2 - S10 top handles & 2 - TS-350 12" cut off saws. Only 7,000 rpms in the cut but have torque. I have a 25" bar on 2 of them & they oil them well. The others have 17" bars. All are run with .404 chain. I use the 08S' & S10's regularly.


----------



## jetmd

Thanks for the info and tips! I have not checked to see if it has spark yet. It does have compression, enough to
hold the weight of the saw. I do not have a compression tester, guess I should invest in one.


----------



## cobey

Thanks All! it was fun... I cut some wood... got sore... bugged some people, fell down one time , and finally did the "splits" in a log pile on the bucking trailer..
Alan had to move my foot up so i get back up ! for the first time I hit the trailer, but oh no not with a sucky woodland pro chain,... but a nice new LGX!
but at least i didnt saw metal with anyone elses saw  Tabby had fun splitting with Goldie, now she see's why I like to go to these  good people 
Steve thanks for thinking of me and bringing the old 610, but it has a good home with you  thanks to all the new guys  im terrible with names
i remember steve ss, name.......... idk .... i am best with faces .... and all my great and wonderful friends I have made the last couple years
thanks Matt for giving rides to most of these things and making me smarter and stuff, and Alan for finding the rare CP-70 carb


----------



## cobey

Ken12 said:


> It was good to meet ya'll today at the charity cut. Good group of people doing God's work. I enjoyed it immensely.


 it was good to meet you !


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> Man, y'all got it figured out like a well oiled machine. I had fun today, and it was nice putting faces to names for those that I met. I didn't meet everyone, but there will be other times I'm sure. I got in the door about twenty minutes ago and have just snapped my first cold one. Thanks for letting me crash the party.


 it was good to meet you too


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Today turned out to be a great day. Perfect weather with a super bunch of guys and gals. This was the 9th Charity Cut, and I have to tell everyone, every time I throw a date out I do nothing but worry about how it's going to go. And (hit myself on my head with a hammer) after 9 of these, there really ain't that much to be concerned with.
> As Matt told me one time "Ya have to learn to be more fluid". 9 of these things, and no two have been alike. They've all turned out great and they keep getting better, and that's because of you all. Everybody has a great time while working themselves to a frazzel. We figured about 30 loads went out, which figures to about 10 cord.
> Every time you all show up I'm more inspired. A really good feeling, too.
> Thanks to the new faces for showing up, (I hope you're addicted, now)  and to the old crew for being faithfull. I've known some folks, in my life for 30+ years, and they don't hold a candle to the friendship I have with you all.
> Everybody here is just wonderful.
> Thanks for helping me and thanks for being in my life.
> Steve


 
thanks for all you do my friend


----------



## cobey

thanks to all that bring equitment, and John for the bucking trailer


----------



## Hedgerow

Thanks Thomas!!!!
Gonna have to break it in tomorrow...


----------



## Brettl

Morning everyone. I sure would like to make one of those charity cuts. I plan to make a gtg this year and hopefully I'll make charity cut to.

I'm going to make trip to Salina to pick some Stihls today and then I'm plannin on cutting the last, and largest, part of a honey locust.

Oliver and Jet, I'd like to find a 08 carcass. A few years ago I bought a box of nos oem Stihl parts. Among them a 08 piston and cylinder, crank assembly and lower case! Come to think of it, that case could be for the 350 if there's a difference(?). I don't know much about cutoff saws. I remember that most of the parts in that box are cutoff parts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Circling back thru the pile and give the 024 a good cleanup while waiting on China parts.
The Husky 77 proved to be mostly junk.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Had another great time yesterday. Headed to church now. Have a great day...


----------



## Hedgerow

The 372 lives!!!!
Put er together last night...
Squish ended up at .028..
Tunes well and bar is on for break in today..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The 372 lives!!!!
> Put er together last night...
> Squish ended up at .028..
> Tunes well and bar is on for break in today..


I'm interested to see how it cuts & your thoughts on the minimal porting approach.


----------



## sunfish

Good work on the charity cut guys! 
I would have been there, but had to be in St.Louis yesterday.


----------



## Lurch2

We need a dedicated picture taker. Everybodies too busy workin. There was a fugly stump way back in the woods but forgot to take my phone back & get a pic.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'm interested to see how it cuts & your thoughts on the minimal porting approach.


Wasn't really going for performance on this one.. Just get it back to work, so it seemed like a perfect opportunity to go minimal, and see how it runs..
I think there's something to this squish band cutting.. Just from an efficiency stand point.. Sans the 200 lbs of comp..
I'll bet this one ain't 170 even..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 397892
> Thanks Thomas!!!!
> Gonna have to break it in tomorrow...


That looks big and heavey. 084


----------



## awol

Here is a couple, it's all I got this time.

Hinerman and company scrounging around for wood out in the brush. They filled a couple of trailers with that little orange thing and a lot of sweat equity.



These kids can really load the wood!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That looks big and heavey. 084


Big, heavy, and immaculate!!
But not as big and heavy as an 088!
More power too... Thomas has been holding out on us...


----------



## Ken12

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 397892
> Thanks Thomas!!!!
> Gonna have to break it in tomorrow...


She is a beauty Matt!


----------



## shorthunter

Anybody pick up a blue 5 gallon gas jug yesterday? It should have a partner in crime in the form of a Dolmar oil jug

I believe I left them behind yesterday


----------



## workshop

Not the first time I've found stuff left behind. Usually stocking caps or a child's coat. 
I've got them at my place now. Safe and secure.


----------



## shorthunter

We'll have to figure out how to move them from Nixa to Clinton. Might be a few weeks before I get back down to Springfield


----------



## workshop

shorthunter said:


> We'll have to figure out how to move them from Nixa to Clinton. Might be a few weeks before I get back down to Springfield


No worries.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can transport to Clinton Thursday


----------



## workshop

I can get them to Kenneth any evening.


----------



## shorthunter

If you guys don't have to go through too much trouble, that would be great. I can meet up about any time Thursday


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

shorthunter said:


> If you guys don't have to go through too much trouble, that would be great. I can meet up about any time Thursday



Should be through about 6:30 pm +or-15 minutes. Hope that will work.


----------



## shorthunter

Works for me


----------



## Hinerman

Got a little bad news. While at church this morning my dog (stupid bitchh) chewed up the seat on the Kubota I borrowed. $340 on ebay. Will call the dealer for a price tomorrow. She chewed up a couple tie down straps and tore off a mud flap also. I hope my friend isn't so pissed he won't let me borrow it again. It sure comes in handy at these charity cuts. I am embarrassed to take it back, much less ask to borrow it again.


----------



## awol

Well that ain't good! What'd you do to make her hate it so bad, chase her around and run over her with it?!


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Got a little bad news. While at church this morning my dog (stupid bitchh) chewed up the seat on the Kubota I borrowed. $340 on ebay. Will call the dealer for a price tomorrow. She chewed up a couple tie down straps and tore off a mud flap also. I hope my friend isn't so pissed he won't let me borrow it again. It sure comes in handy at these charity cuts. I am embarrassed to take it back, much less ask to borrow it again.


 oh thats bad!


----------



## cobey

shorthunter said:


> Works for me


 did you sell any of your stihls yet?


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Well that ain't good! What'd you do to make her hate it so bad, chase her around and run over her with it?!



No, I would like to run over her with it now though...



cobey said:


> oh thats bad!



Good news...I took the Kubota back, he (the Kubota owner) thought it was funny and laughed about it. On the other hand, I am still steaming...


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> No, I would like to run over her with it now though...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news...I took the Kubota back, he (the Kubota owner) thought it was funny and laughed about it. On the other hand, I am still steaming...



At least he was good natured about it. That's a relief. But I, too, would be be steamed about it.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> At least he was good natured about it. That's a relief. But I, too, would be be steamed about it.



I already didn't care for the dog too much. This incident is icing on the cake. I wouldn't lose any sleep if she disappeared. The rest of the family would freak though. These last 2 cuts have hammered me financially. The mandatory OT will come in handy for sure; may need to work more than the mandatory.

When is the next Charity Cut


----------



## Ken12

Hinerman said:


> No, I would like to run over her with it now though...
> 
> 
> 
> Good news...I took the Kubota back, he (the Kubota owner) thought it was funny and laughed about it. On the other hand, I am still steaming...


Glad he was good natured about it. I can understand your frustration though.


----------



## workshop

Have to find another place, first, for the next Charity Cut. I know of a place, but have to meet up with the gentleman. About 40 acres next to the national forest. Standing dead and downed stuff he wants removed. I'll start working on it.


----------



## SteveSS

shorthunter said:


> Anybody pick up a blue 5 gallon gas jug yesterday? It should have a partner in crime in the form of a Dolmar oil jug
> 
> I believe I left them behind yesterday


I walked past that blue jug after you left and it had been sitting in direct sunlight and was swolled up like it was getting ready to pop. I pulled the cap off to relieve the pressure and it let off a pretty good _phoooshhhh_.


----------



## Redhorse

Hiner man it was good working with you yesterday, I had a good time. It was good seeing some of the guys I had met before. Look forward to the next one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhorse

Ohhh by the way do you know what size timber tongs you have? I found them online and there are two sizes 8" &12". Glad the kubota owner wasn't upset about his seat, what would it cost to have it reupholstered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> Got a little bad news. While at church this morning my dog (stupid bitchh) chewed up the seat on the Kubota I borrowed. $340 on ebay. Will call the dealer for a price tomorrow. She chewed up a couple tie down straps and tore off a mud flap also. I hope my friend isn't so pissed he won't let me borrow it again. It sure comes in handy at these charity cuts. I am embarrassed to take it back, much less ask to borrow it again.


I'd be happy to kick in a few towards the replacement, Thomas. Send your paypal address, please.


----------



## Hinerman

Redhorse said:


> Ohhh by the way do you know what size timber tongs you have? I found them online and there are two sizes 8" &12". Glad the kubota owner wasn't upset about his seat, what would it cost to have it reupholstered?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am pretty sure they are 12". Hope to see you at the next one and checking in here a little more often


----------



## pdqdl

Hinerman said:


> Got a little bad news. While at church this morning my dog (stupid bitchh) chewed up the seat on the Kubota I borrowed. $340 on ebay. Will call the dealer for a price tomorrow. She chewed up a couple tie down straps and tore off a mud flap also. I hope my friend isn't so pissed he won't let me borrow it again. It sure comes in handy at these charity cuts. I am embarrassed to take it back, much less ask to borrow it again.



Dogs are funny that way. A few years ago I was visiting a government Nike site (formerly active) and my Ford Explorer got attacked by a dog from across the street. The dog was running down the road gnawing on my plastic fender guards; I just thought the dog was barking and making noise. It turns out he did quite a bit of damage.

The homeowner was not present when it happened and they didn't seem too worried about responding to my note, either. When the Feds called the County Sheriff for me, and then he called the dogs owner, they got pretty apologetic and very damned interested in settling my damages. 

I think your Kubota owner had a better deal than I did; you were interested in doing the right thing before any enforcement was called in.


----------



## Redhorse

I follow this thread quite a bit just don't post a lot[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Mike and the rest of the gang. Get the coffee pouring. Have a good one...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! 
Catching up on other projects while waiting on China Post/USPS for parts.

Chink MS390 engine finally showed up in Chicago 18 hours ago.[emoji3]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Looks to be a nice today. The sun is shining and the coffee is brewed. Cheers!


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> Got a little bad news. While at church this morning my dog (stupid bitchh) chewed up the seat on the Kubota I borrowed. $340 on ebay. Will call the dealer for a price tomorrow. She chewed up a couple tie down straps and tore off a mud flap also. I hope my friend isn't so pissed he won't let me borrow it again. It sure comes in handy at these charity cuts. I am embarrassed to take it back, much less ask to borrow it again.



Thats awful. I had my dad's tractor,(lots of politics there) he had just put on a brand new seat. The buzzards ate it the first day. Which turned out to be some of them's last day.

It was awful. All I can think is that it seemed like hide.


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> Have to find another place, first, for the next Charity Cut. I know of a place, but have to meet up with the gentleman. About 40 acres next to the national forest. Standing dead and downed stuff he wants removed. I'll start working on it.



All of it qualifies to be downed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Circled back and cleaned up the 024. Made in West Germany. Old devil, that was the Reagan administration.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Circled back and cleaned up the 024. Made in West Germany. Old devil, that was the Reagan administration.
> View attachment 398369
> 
> View attachment 398370


Nice looking example there! Looks like you need a hand guard though. I might have one laying around if you needed one. Just let me know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gritz: you in Smithville or Liberty?
I might just take you up on that.

That thing was filthy, never seen an air hose. He even sounds better with the extra holes and muffler tied down proper. Not too shabby for 41cc.


----------



## jetmd

Carl, if you are going to be in the area you might as well stop by and see me or I can meet up with you and Gritz.

I am only about 5 miles from your family down here.

Gritz is in Liberty and I am in Smithville.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Any of you have any experience with a Husky 240? A friend is giving me a 240 in need of a coil, a few old Homelites and God knows what else when I take my mower to his dealership to trade it off on a much newer and better Hustler Super Z... A friend is in need of s good saw and is hard up for $$$ so I'm trying to come up with something decent to give him as a random act of kindness.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I've also thought about giving him my 10-10 as he wants a saw to be able to deal with craigslist finds to help fuel his fireplace and save on his family's as bill... It would likely have a lot more grunt...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening fellas


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Gritz: you in Smithville or Liberty?
> I might just take you up on that.
> 
> That thing was filthy, never seen an air hose. He even sounds better with the extra holes and muffler tied down proper. Not too shabby for 41cc.



I'm in Liberty. I dug it out, it has a chunk missing out of the flywheel side, but should still work fine. Better than the one that's on it I suppose. Not perfect, but the price is right. Just let me know when you are headed this way again.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fellow south of KC has two or three Mall 2MG he wants to move along.




Silver Logmaster is second from bottom right in first picture.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> Catching up on other projects while waiting on China Post/USPS for parts.
> 
> Chink MS390 engine finally showed up in Chicago 18 hours ago.[emoji3]


 i never was able to find that blue dolmar you sent me the link to


----------



## Homelite410

Husky 240......... Ruuuuuuuunnnnnnnnn..........


----------



## cobey

got the chain fixed that i sawed Johns bucking trailer with saturday at the charity cut,
its all pretty good again with one short tooth, maybe ill square file that one little tooth  no rule with work
chainz as long as they cut good


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Husky 240......... Ruuuuuuuunnnnnnnnn..........


 btw... something else that runs .... yer old Jred! Alan had it at the charity cut... you will like it


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> btw... something else that runs .... yer old Jred! Alan had it at the charity cut... you will like it



Mike, you could probably hear it too. Nice job on the muffler.


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

my anti inflamitory meds must be working, less pain today


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i never was able to find that blue dolmar you sent me the link to


Mikita.
Search 'chainsaw' on KC Craigslist 
Located in LaCygne(?).

Looks to be a 40-50cc saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

These MS290's are like potato chips. Just hit BIN on another carcass on evilbay. I have all the parts that's missing to make it complete.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Mike, you could probably hear it too. Nice job on the muffler.


Truth...
But it sure cuts good..


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! Thanks for the kind words gents! This weather sucks...... Barely freeze, then 40, barely freeze then 50.... No more freeze... 50..... Dammit jim, I just want to cut wood not in mud.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas! Thanks for the kind words gents! This weather sucks...... Barely freeze, then 40, barely freeze then 50.... No more freeze... 50..... Dammit jim, I just want to cut wood not in mud.....



Good morning Mike


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> These MS290's are like potato chips. Just hit BIN on another carcass on evilbay. I have all the parts that's missing to make it complete.



Yeah, I had a run of 290/310/390 saws awhile back. Finally just sold all the parts, but wish I'd kept a couple things. Are you going to have any leftover junk cylinders from your 290 builds? If so, would you mind if I got one off you? My wife's uncle wants me to port his 310 and I'd like to have something to practice on first. I think the clamshell design will be pretty difficult to do much with, but I'd rather not find out after I've already opened his up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Should have a complete 46mm bore engine leftover. It had good comp and ran but the worn out sprocket vibrated it so much a crankcase bolt shook loose. Yikes!!
No damage to the p/c.. Just wouldn't idle was the clue.

I opted to use the chassis for my 49mm chink-a-saw.

Try to score another B/C for a MS290, a clutch cover for the Husky 142 and a recoil for a CS341 today. Stops at Orschlens and Jeff's.

Wellness check on Jim while I'm in Halls. Give him a show and tell on the MS310.

Chink engine still in Chicago.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's.

Carl are you thinking those Mall's need a new home in NW MO?

St Joe to be exact....


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good, healthy, productive morning to all yas


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's.
> 
> Carl are you thinking those Mall's need a new home in NW MO?
> 
> St Joe to be exact....



Nope. Too large and heavy. Have to draw the line on them.

Look good in your man cave.


----------



## sawnami

Looks like our gentleman in Stover is shaking loose one from his amazing collection. 


http://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/4864615460.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Looks like our gentleman in Stover is shaking loose one from his amazing collection.
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/4864615460.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Visited Jim for a short. He has drug an old Ford crew cab out of the back and was looking to fill it with several riders for the scrap yard.
Mentioned mixed was down to 150 (a ton?).

I bet with a crane and a dump trailer he could do some real damage to the pile.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evening Kenneth!
Started car shopping today. Son finally found another job so needs a second beater to get to work. DIL is PG and due in another five weeks. Need something in the driveway while he has the other car at work.
It will be another grandson.

Played Choo Choo with Toby this afternoon. Smart little twerp.


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> Evening Kenneth!
> Started car shopping today. Son finally found another job so needs a second beater to get to work. DIL is PG and due in another five weeks. Need something in the driveway while he has the other car at work.
> It will be another grandson.
> 
> Played Choo Choo with Toby this afternoon. Smart little twerp.
> View attachment 398747



I don't know what you're looking for but my son has this.https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/4859503372.html
It had a bad head gasket when he bought it. It is fixed now. Runs and drives like new. He has been a Toyota mechanic for 10 years so he knows what he's doing. I hope it's OK to post this here if not I will delete it.


----------



## gritz

Well, I got to play furnace guy tonight. Tried calling two different places, one this morning, one this afternoon and didn't get a call back from either one! Glad it was 60 outside today. I think I have it going now. I guess that's what I get for trying to let the "pros" handle it. If you can't return a call, at least to tell me you are too busy, you shouldn't be in business. Just my .02


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn said:


> I don't know what you're looking for but my son has this.https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/4859503372.html
> It had a bad head gasket when he bought it. It is fixed now. Runs and drives like new. He has been a Toyota mechanic for 10 years so he knows what he's doing. I hope it's OK to post this here if not I will delete it.



You be OK by me. BWTHDIK[emoji6]

About two K is our budgit and local to River City. Taurus or such.


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> You be OK by me. BWTHDIK[emoji6]
> 
> About two K is our budgit and local to River City. Taurus or such.



If I hear of anything I will let you know. I work in North KC so that's a little closer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Michael is near to Cookingham and North Woodland Abe.. Just landed a job at the Liberty Wally World in automotive dept.
We are looking for just a common 2nd car. He has a knack for turning them into a rolling trash bucket.

Sigh, he's adopted so it must be genetic. Yeah, right.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning .


----------



## Hinerman

Rise and shine....heavy on the shine. Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## warjohn

My youngest was the same way for a while but after having to replace a couple vehicles she has gotten much better.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. I sure am enjoying the way this mild weather is conserving my wood pile.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

warjohn said:


> My youngest was the same way for a while but after having to replace a couple vehicles she has gotten much better.


when off to college one of my daughters had a car with a main seal leaking. a case of fill it up with oil and top off the gas. every time I checked her oil it was off the stick. I was constantly on her case about this. her response was that she knew when it was low on oil by the way it ran (really?). I decided to let her ruin it, since she had paid for it. it finally got to where it had zero compression and she had to give it away. I believe she definitely learned her lesson. experience is a hard, but true, teacher.


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> did you sell any of your stihls yet?



I am planning to put them up on ebay this weekend. Are you interested in one of them


----------



## 67L36Driver

shorthunter said:


> I am planning to put them up on ebay this weekend. Are you interested in one of them



What model Creamcicles you plan to peddle?

I could maybe use one more top plastic for MS 209, 310, or 390.


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> What model Creamcicles you plan to peddle?
> 
> I could maybe use one more top plastic for MS 209, 310, or 390.
> 
> View attachment 398908



The saws in my signature. I don't have any spare 290/ 310 parts. I do however have a stihl 025 parts saw if you would be interested


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS310 from the pile found a new home.
Down to one 290 left.
Put a 3/8 x 8 rim on my latest Dayton/Poulan 245A. It's all about chain speed.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> Michael is near to Cookingham and North Woodland Abe.. Just landed a job at the Liberty Wally World in automotive dept.
> We are looking for just a common 2nd car. He has a knack for turning them into a rolling trash bucket.
> 
> Sigh, he's adopted so it must be genetic. Yeah, right.



Tell him to drive down N Church road past the Bill Crossley Ford dealership a little ways. They set a lot of trades out by the road by their overflow lot. I know they have to be pretty good deals because they usually aren't there for more than a few days. Some of them I see in the morning, and it will be gone by that evening. I saw two cars there this morning and a jeep. Didn't pay much attention on the way home.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like you are doing well with the stihls.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like you are doing well with the stihls.



Still waiting for the MS390 engine to leave Chicago.
Hit BIN on a 029 carcass that is supposed to be here Monday.

Like eatin popcorn. Just hard to stop.

Edit: 390 engine left KCK one hour ago. [emoji7]

Cross our fingers we don't have a substitute carrier on our route tomorrow. Subs find it difficult to find our house. Sent stuff back to sender they have.[emoji15]


----------



## Homelite410

Nice call tonight with Chet, it was nice to talk to you! Looking forward to the end of Feb!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Scared to ask what happens the end of February..


----------



## Hinerman

What happens the end of February? Baby due?


----------



## cobey

whats our GTG list looking like as of now??????????? where and when??


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> whats our GTG list looking like as of now??????????? where and when??


Spring? Or fall?


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Nice call tonight with Chet, it was nice to talk to you! Looking forward to the end of Feb!!



I also had a nice call with Chet. He had questions about organizing a charity gtg cut. Chet was thinking Feb 28 in KC metro area. Land owner is a caterer so food is covered!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Doug, Kenneth, and all my suddern chainsaw nutz!


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Doug, Kenneth, and all my suddern chainsaw nutz!


 
Morning, have a good day nordern chainsaw nut. Word is you are going to turn the AC on us this weekend....please don't.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Too late, we hit the cold with high winds button here.

Can't be having the 70's in Jan. 

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Too late, we hit the cold with high winds button here.
> 
> Can't be having the 70's in Jan.
> 
> Morning midlanders!


Booooo....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hssss


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hey Hedge! Ship that Remy yet?
I haven't figured out how to do P.M. on my Tapatalk/IPhone.

And, one of you fellas interested in a Mac PM655 with parts saw package deal. Needs the cylinder swapped out. FUBARED spark plug hole is the problem. Cost is next to nothing. I.E. postage.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Morning, have a good day nordern chainsaw nut. Word is you are going to turn the AC on us this weekend....please don't.




And going to leave the door open


----------



## SteveSS

Morning fellas. Yesterday the weatherman said today's high was supposed to be 41, but my weather doo-dad here at the house is already reading 42 @ 0730. The wind has been pretty gusty all night, so maybe the temp is on the way down. Better get some coffee on....have a great day everyone.


----------



## gritz

Morning all! It's a windy one today for sure.

Carl, I took a peek at that little lot this morning. There's two cars, a chrysler and a mazda, and an older jeep (grand cherokee?) sitting by the road. Headed out to Richmond this morning. Haven't been out there in a little while.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Hey Hedge! Ship that Remy yet?
> I haven't figured out how to do P.M. on my Tapatalk/IPhone.
> 
> And, one of you fellas interested in a Mac PM655 with parts saw package deal. Needs the cylinder swapped out. FUBARED spark plug hole is the problem. Cost is next to nothing. I.E. postage.


Not yet Carl.. But I'll get it to St Joe soon..


----------



## Ken12

43 degrees here in the summit city of the Ozarks. Supposed to get much colder though. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Hey Hedge! Ship that Remy yet?
> I haven't figured out how to do P.M. on my Tapatalk/IPhone.
> 
> And, one of you fellas interested in a Mac PM655 with parts saw package deal. Needs the cylinder swapped out. FUBARED spark plug hole is the problem. Cost is next to nothing. I.E. postage.



Carl, about how much postage would it be? (Educated guess) I might be interested.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Carl, about how much postage would it be? (Educated guess) I might be interested.


For the complete power head plus the cylinder off the parts carcass, prolly 25 bux. Both carcasses pushin 35 maybe. USPS

If you are in my UPS or Fedx zone maybe less.

I know sending to Jerry Morrow UPS jumps a zone and it is more than USPS. Have to check on the weights.


----------



## 67L36Driver

HELP!!
Is Yamabond supposed to be clear and runny?

I may have had this tube too long.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

may have come out of solution. try massaging the tube to try and remix. course, that may not work and even if it does it may have lost its effectiveness.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> For the complete power head plus the cylinder off the parts carcass, prolly 25 bux. Both carcasses pushin 35 maybe. USPS
> 
> If you are in my UPS or Fedx zone maybe less.
> 
> I know sending to Jerry Morrow UPS jumps a zone and it is more than USPS. Have to check on the weights.


I'd be interested in both carcasses.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Went back to my old reliable Permatex #2. Been using it since I was a bubblegumer.


----------



## Homelite410

I left hondabond for three bond!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well anyhow the Farmer Tec engine showed up so we put it in the chassis/tank part.
Trip up to the Stihl dealer for fuel and impulse line next. Not taking any risk on those.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Spring? Or fall?


spring... and fall.............. just planning ahead. i know ........... iowa and ft scott so far


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> spring... and fall.............. just planning ahead. i know ........... iowa and ft scott so far


& Gallatin in March? 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Well anyhow the Farmer Tec engine showed up so we put it in the chassis/tank part.
> Trip up to the Stihl dealer for fuel and impulse line next. Not taking any risk on those.View attachment 399158



I'll be tuned in to see what you think of this engine Carl. Fit and finish ok so far?

I just bought a Hutzl engine for 39 shipped for the 170 and 180 models. I'll be posting what I think of it here.


----------



## cobey

when is AWOL's tractor show and chainsaw races??????????


----------



## cobey

im going trout fishing in the morning, its gonna be COLD
i got a place 30 miles from me


----------



## sawnami

Used to do a lot of trout fishing and putting up with rod eyelets and reels freezing up.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Used to do a lot of trout fishing and putting up with rod eyelets and reels freezing up.


 hopefully it will be warm enough it wont do that tomorrow


----------



## 67L36Driver

Water in Tanycomo is 45-55 degrees. Get some chest waders and you can be 'warm'.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Water in Tanycomo is 45-55 degrees. Get some chest waders and you can be 'warm'.


As long as the generators aren't running.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yes, best to 'get out of Dodge' then.


----------



## Homelite410

morning my friends!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning mid lander's.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Well anyhow the Farmer Tec engine showed up so we put it in the chassis/tank part.
> Trip up to the Stihl dealer for fuel and impulse line next. Not taking any risk on those.View attachment 399158


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning all.

Back to wearing my insulated coveralls in the garage. But, the china saw is clean enuff to take in to the kitchen island.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all!!! I've got a feww loops of .063-.325 to sharpen for a neighbor/friend and then it's time to go pick up some Scottish Highland Cattle that the Boss, S.I.L. & B.I.L. and I are buying... It will be nice to be raising our own lean beef. They sure are woolly, docile boogers. Kinda like big dogs with horns. Pics later.


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone have any .063 3/8 semi chisel they wanna get rid if?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Morning all!!! I've got a feww loops of .063-.325 to sharpen for a neighbor/friend and then it's time to go pick up some Scottish Highland Cattle that the Boss, S.I.L. & B.I.L. and I are buying... It will be nice to be raising our own lean beef. They sure are woolly, docile boogers. Kinda like big dogs with horns. Pics later.


I hope you got a good deal on them..
The beef quality should be fine, but the carcass Yield won't be quite that of a traditional cross bred beefer..
If I recall correctly though, they do marble. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone have any .063 3/8 semi chisel they wanna get rid if?


I didn't know you guys ran .063 up there..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't know you guys ran .063 up there..



Only on Creamcicles from the pile here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Sharpening chains listening to CCR and Huey Lewis... I'm good!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I didn't know you guys ran .063 up there..


My 36" is 63 and I wanna borrow a 36" mill..


----------



## Locust Cutter

So is the 36" Stihl bar I run on the 9010...


----------



## Locust Cutter




----------



## mdavlee

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone have any .063 3/8 semi chisel they wanna get rid if?


Ask Nathan. I think he had a partial roll a while back.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> My 36" is 63 and I wanna borrow a 36" mill..


I have 3 loops of 115dl here in 3/8 .063.
Used of course....
Swing on down and get one!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Locust Cutter said:


> Sharpening chains listening to CCR and Huey Lewis... I'm good!



John Fogerty for president!


----------



## RVALUE

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone have any .063 3/8 semi chisel they wanna get rid if?


 I think I have some.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Creamcicle question?
How far apart for the legs on the carb. boot clamp?

Don't want to over tighten it.


----------



## RVALUE

I only have 1 - .063 bar, and got two rolls of chain. (25s)

But it probably isn't up to your standards......... It may be european.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Creamcicle question?
> How far apart for the legs on the carb. boot clamp?
> 
> Don't want to over tighten it.


Tighten it till it squeaks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Tighten it till it squeaks.


Found it. 8mm

Up next: caving a hole for the comp. release. This could get ugly.[emoji6]


----------



## SteveSS

Locust Cutter said:


> Morning all!!! I've got a feww loops of .063-.325 to sharpen for a neighbor/friend and then it's time to go pick up some Scottish Highland Cattle that the Boss, S.I.L. & B.I.L. and I are buying... It will be nice to be raising our own lean beef. They sure are woolly, docile boogers. Kinda like big dogs with horns. Pics later.


I have a friend who raises Scottish Highlands. I bought 4 rib eyes and a dozen burgers from him last year. Not real sure how I feel about the steaks. I probably need to eat more of them, but they sure don't taste like regular cow to me. The burgers are fine, but folks tend to dress burgers up a bit more than steaks. I'm not going to give up on them yet.


----------



## SteveSS

Maybe I didn't cook them right, I don't know.


----------



## Locust Cutter

They're a lot more lean. More akin to Elk. You have to cook them accordingly or else they'll dry out and can be a bit tangy...


----------



## SteveSS

Yep. Tangy is a good word to describe it. I just salt and peppered them and cooked them in butter in cast iron on the stove. I was warned that I needed to go easy on'em, but I probably over did it. I still have two of the rib eyes left.


----------



## cobey

caught my limit, it was cold, it was 34 deg. when i quit
i had fun hanging out with myself... ill be glad for a boat and warmer weather.
i walked about a half mile threw deer trails and such and found a guy that looked like the banjo
boy from deliverance fishing where i wanted to fish.. so i fished somewhere else all good


----------



## 67L36Driver

Coby, you need to try the top end of Tanycomo below the dam. The trout have spent enuff time out of the hatchery they get their wild back. And, their color.


----------



## warjohn

I was surprised I was able to pick this up almost in Kenneth's back yard. It must have been to small for him.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I was surprised I was able to pick this up almost in Kenneth's back yard. It must have been to small for him.View attachment 399523
> View attachment 399524




Nice .. were did you find it at


----------



## warjohn

About a mile from the Leavenworth county shop.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Didn't see that on craigslist


----------



## warjohn

I picked it up last week. It was on there 2 days. I figured you might have been out of town. It runs like new. Made me realize I need to go through my other 2051.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I don't shop in your back yard


----------



## Locust Cutter

SteveSS said:


> Yep. Tangy is a good word to describe it. I just salt and peppered them and cooked them in butter in cast iron on the stove. I was warned that I needed to go easy on'em, but I probably over did it. I still have two of the rib eyes left.


Next time try searing them quickly and then lower heat for about 5min on each side. Also a bit of either lemon juice or orange juice for about 3-5 hrs before hand will do wonders.


----------



## Homelite410

Good day today!






Ready for tomorrow!





And what wood is this? I want to mill it...... Its kinda soft, real pretty, and can split with an Axe. Not stringy...


----------



## Locust Cutter

The bark looks like a Walnut and the grain kind of does to, but light Walnut of some kind, not the black that is predominate here.


----------



## awol

Does it have a kinda spicy smell to it? Looks a little like Sassafras, but they usually grow in groups and stay fairly small. The bark really does look like Walnut.


----------



## awol

Cobey, the dates for the Ozarks Older Iron Club saw races are May 9, and October 10.


----------



## cobey

GTG's....................... so im in for Iowa, old iron, may 9th, sept 26, ft scott, old iron, oct 10th


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Getting down to the short strokes on the Chinasaw. We be in fat city if the clutch covers hit the front porch.


----------



## jetmd

Goodmorning Fella's,

I will post a new thread for this but wanted to let everyone know I will be hosting a GTG/Charity cut in
Kansas City. Date will be Saturday Feb 28th. The location is about 10 mile east of the KCI airport and just
North of I-435.

This location has the typical mix of MO trees, lots of dead standing and some that have been pushed over
last couple of years.

The land owners has committed to feeding us lunch, as he caters alot of the food for local parties in this area.

Chet


----------



## 67L36Driver

Address? or GPS location. About where I435 makes the big 90 degree turn?

Just planning ahead.


----------



## jetmd

Carl, I will send you a pm


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Carl, I will send you a pm




Well make it 2


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh good morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well make it 2



Good as I'll need a big fella to pull start the Chinasaw. Yikes! I should have left in the comp release.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Good as I'll need a big fella to pull start the Chinasaw. Yikes! I should have left in the comp release.



chet ain't no midget. I will try to get my boy to come.


----------



## Brettl

Good morning everyone. To rainy to cut so it's saw maintenance and repair day.


----------



## warjohn

I should be able to make it on the 28th.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ward here is the official thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kc-mo-cut-saturday-feb-28th.271882/


----------



## Hedgerow

The elm tree strikes back..

While wading through the treetop a branch managed to stab me right up the nose.

Now someone please tell me how that manages to happen.


----------



## workshop

Add another to the list of Murphy's laws.


----------



## workshop

It's easy. The trees timeline continuum and your timeline continuum merged.


----------



## workshop

I, too, hate it when STUPID stuff happens. Bought a cable pulley from Harbour Freight to add to my long cable used for pulling tree tops with. The hook that came with it was stupid small. So I took it apart and brought the bolt and spacer to the hardware store to get a bigger hook. Using the aforementioned parts to make sure the bigger hook would work. Spent the rest of the day running other errands. Got home, started to put the pulley back together only to discover the spacer had found a black hole somewhere in town. So, another trip to the hardware store to locate something I could use as a spacer. 
These things are really aggravating. 
Much like a sharp stick to the eye (or nose).


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Chinasaw runs. Pulling him over wasn't bad at all. Not a Wally World Poulan by any stretch but easier than a 100cc Homie.


At first he wouldn't rev. up but then released the chain brake. Yikes! Hope I didn't hurt something.


----------



## warjohn

Thanks Kenneth.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 399757
> The elm tree strikes back..
> 
> While wading through the treetop a branch managed to stab me right up the nose.
> 
> Now someone please tell me how that manages to happen.


Say it with me Matt...... PPE.......


----------



## Locust Cutter

Brettl said:


> Good morning everyone. To rainy to cut so it's saw maintenance and repair day.


LOL... You should have been with us catching and hauling a bull and then fixing fence in the rain... It was a riot...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Matt, don't feel bad... I've done the same thing with Hedge branches more than once unfortunately...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 399757
> The elm tree strikes back..
> 
> While wading through the treetop a branch managed to stab me right up the nose.
> 
> Now someone please tell me how that manages to happen.


 
when I first bought my house i was cleaning up and a small branch when between
my eye and corner of my eye lid and was stuck! i somehow got the branch cut off and
my mom called, she was gonna drive me to the ER, I got in the car and it just popped out, pain was gone!
i went to the eye DR and still had the branch with me, he said i was lucky it was green and smooth
or i probably would have lost my eye.....  I hope your nose feel better soon!!!
BTW............. last year when i poked my eye, a had a sheild on and the stick went under my
sheild and glasses, some time you get the shaft with PPE


----------



## Hinerman

I don't post many pics,,,only of the GTGs. I needed some wood ID'd so I had the camera with me today. Sam, Isaac and I stacked a cord of oak today so I snapped a few pics:

The stacked cord:




10 cord of oak stacked for sale next year:





My helpers, best friends, and the greatest things this side of heaven. I only wished they loved spending as much time at the "woodlot" with me as I do with them. We went bowling afterward so it wasn't all work. Cheers......


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Say it with me Matt...... PPE.......


And have me dressed up like little lord faultneroy? I dunno bout that..
Maybe some goggles..
Got swiped in the eyeball today too..


----------



## old cookie

I was always told don't stick anything in your nose or ears smaller than your elbow.Just sayen.


----------



## Hinerman

I started a wood ID thread. Chime in if you know what it is...

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-turn-what-is-it.271917/#post-5185214


----------



## Brettl

Good morning all. Hoping for a dryer day today. I want to finish the honey locust and maybe scope out a few new spots.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

FWIW: the Chinasaw cost in parts and supplies comes to about $190 USD. Not too bad for a basically new 65cc homeowner saw.

Better margin of profit from the rest of the pile helps justify the time and expense.


----------



## Brettl

Should be a very nice profit margin. Last 390 I sold went for somewhere around 300 I think. Surprised me, I wasn't expecting that much.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got about 2 inches of this white stuff and now its raining lightly could be a interesting trip south.


----------



## Hinerman

old cookie said:


> I was always told don't stick anything in your nose or ears smaller than your elbow.Just sayen.



No smaller than a finger for me 



Hinerman said:


> I started a wood ID thread. Chime in if you know what it is...
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-turn-what-is-it.271917/#post-5185214



We have a winner---SteveSS nailed it. Western Soapberry is the wood. Anybody ever burned any? There is not a lot of info on Soapberry as firewood.


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 399757
> The elm tree strikes back..
> 
> While wading through the treetop a branch managed to stab me right up the nose.
> 
> Now someone please tell me how that manages to happen.


I would give that a two thumbs up, but...........................


----------



## Homelite410

Had a good day yesterday with Vic n my girls..












nasty old mulberry!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Had a good day yesterday with Vic n my girls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nasty old mulberry!



Nice!

We have mulberry sprout all around the yard but the Lawnboy keeps them in check. End of Augest the only green to be found. Those and the elms sprouting next to the foundation are troublesome to a homeowner.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Snowing here. Look like about three inches so far. If it keeps up there may be no school Monday. Likely end up with two grandkids underfoot.

I have come down with a cold and bronchitis is fired up. Too many smokes. Caught it from Barbara who cought it from Toby. Wonderful.


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody,
Currently working on a mini mac for a friend. The original idle screw vibrated out, went to the flywheel, took out 3 fins on the flywheel, cracked the fuel tank then came out the top of the main body case like a bullet. I've replaced everything that was damaged and picked up a few new pieces for it. My question is, what would you recommend to keep the idle screw from coming out again? I've thought about loctite but am concerned about being able to make future adjustments. Any thoughts?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I was hoping for snow, but we only got rain. Still, I'm not going to complain about 1/2"... Lord knows we need a lot more than that, s l o w l y, to get back to where we should be.


----------



## jetmd

Workshop, loctite small screw thread locker Blue 242 this is made for just this type of application.

I use it on #6, #8 and #10 screws with no issues.

Chet


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Hey everybody,
> Currently working on a mini mac for a friend.


I'm sorry.......


----------



## awol

Steve, loctite may work if you can set it and not have to adjust it again. Try to carefully distort the threads in the carb by squeezing together to make it an interference fit. If that won't work, flatten a small portion of the threads on the screw itself. Coating the screw with silicone gasket sealer before installing may also provide enough resistance to keep it from backing out.


----------



## jetmd

Also you could try Loctite 222MS

Either should serve you well.


----------



## RVALUE

I Spent the evening with Cobey's neighbor.


----------



## awol

RVALUE said:


> I Spent the evening with Cobey's neighbor.



And does your woman know about this?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve: I had a small Craftsman/Poulan that had the idle screw jump ship. Used Blondie's hot glue gun to lay a bead of plastic from the screw head along the spring and onto the carb. body. Peels off later if needed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chinasaw poped on the fourth pull and started on the fifth this noon. And the oiler puts out fine.
We be happy, happy, happy......


----------



## RVALUE

OK, We spent the evening with Cobey's neighbors.


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> Workshop, loctite small screw thread locker Blue 242 this is made for just this type of application.
> 
> I use it on #6, #8 and #10 screws with no issues.
> 
> Chet


Tammi's and my Beemers are held together with blue Loctite. You never put a screw back in without reapplying blue Loctite............If you don't want it missing after a ride. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> I Spent the evening with Cobey's neighbor.


 ???????????????????????


----------



## cobey

how do you know my neighbors?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning folks.I think Mike left to door open


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's,

5 in KC this morning. I am ready for spring!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
42 in the garage. Not doing much out there today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like schools are closed all over


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> how do you know my neighbors?


Fellow with a similar name to Hedges, and a name like a motorcycle rally town. From right in that area known as SEK.


----------



## Redhorse

19* here, remnants of some flurries but nothing that constitutes a dusting. 
What a finish to the super bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Yes indeed! Was a pretty good game.

It rained all day here yesterday (40 degrees) until late after noon when the temp started dropping. This morning it's 16 degrees and the same remnants of some flurries. The water in the boiler was down to 160 when I went to check my fire. Got her stoked back up and she's chucking thick clouds of white smoke again. Brrrr.... I'm not looking forward to the sloppy mess when the temp rises back up after all the rain yesterday.

Have a great day!


----------



## Hedgerow

Untill the thaw, I can get anywhere right now.. 
Froze stiff.. 
No mud!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow in here tonight..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been over in the trading post.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Slow in here tonight..



Everybody must be watching "The Bachelor"


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been over in the trading post.



Whatcha looking at? Anything in particular? Did you see that 2100 thread resurrected from 2013? Wowza is all I can say!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Everybody must be watching "The Bachelor"




MoJim has his own show.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I miss working out of town in joplin.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sold 4 saws the couple weeks. Looking / shopping slapping my hand/saying to self how many saws does one guy need. Just one more.


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> Everybody must be watching "The Bachelor"


But...but...but...can I blame it on the wife?


----------



## Hedgerow

Watching Lone Ranger...
Better than regular TV..


----------



## shorthunter

Bought a Sachs-Dolmar 133 Super the other day. Finally got it cleaned up today. Wow!!! It is a beauty

Looks like the saw in the old brochures. I will try to get a few pictures up tomorrow night


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning


----------



## gritz

Good morning! Trying to stay inside as long as I can. Gonna take the wife's car this morning. I wish my truck would fit in the garage on days like this.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's,

Hey Gritz at least she let's you drive it, that is nice of her.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good Morning


Mornin Kenneth and gritz..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Still snotting and coughing. Poking pills and syrup trying to shake my head cold.

Chinasaw ready for test cuts but feel too miserable.


----------



## Hedgerow

These stupid coyotes are getting out of hand... Too many around since ole' Junior quit running them every week with the hounds... They aren't near scared enough any more..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> These stupid coyotes are getting out of hand... Too many around since ole' Junior quit running them every week with the hounds... They aren't near scared enough any more..



A 110 gr hollow point at 3000 fps should help.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> A 110 gr hollow point at 3000 fps should help.


3300 fps actually from the hand loads..
But just shooting one once in a while don't help much... They seem too reproductively efficient to get numbers down without active yote hunters..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> 3300 fps actually from the hand loads..
> But just shooting one once in a while don't help much... They seem too reproductively efficient to get numbers down without active yote hunters..


 
Can you trap them or poison them? How many can you kill in a weekend with hounds? I have never been coyote hunting...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hounds and guys in pickup trucks with CB radios was an every Saturday deal years ago.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Can you trap them or poison them? How many can you kill in a weekend with hounds? I have never been coyote hunting...


The hound guys get a couple every time they go.. Sam used to trap them, but the hide ain't worth anything right now.
We just shoot em when given the opportunity..


----------



## RVALUE

I had a friend in Kansas, (yes, hard to believe, LOL) took a new guy hunting when we were college aged, and my friend stopped to get out (high speed chase) and listen for the dogs, the new guy ran over him. Paralyzed him. 

Dog and vehicle hunting is high speed and quite different from anything else.  It pays to be a non-driving participant.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Hounds and guys in pickup trucks with CB radios was an every Saturday deal years ago.


Still happens here Carl.. Just wish they'd run em more often.. Junior and the boys need to recruit some younger fellas to carry on the tradition..


----------



## stihl sawing

RVALUE said:


> I had a friend in Kansas, (yes, hard to believe, LOL) took a new guy hunting when we were college aged, and my friend stopped to get out (high speed chase) and listen for the dogs, the new guy ran over him. Paralyzed him.
> 
> Dog and vehicle hunting is high speed and quite different from anything else.  It pays to be a non-driving participant.


Avatar by supercabs...That's goin back in time a spell Dan.


----------



## sam-tip

My friend that does auto body work loves coyote hunters. Good for business. Lots of vehicle damage. Shot off mirrors. Bullet holes in trucks. Bent frames. Good stories of how did this happen.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> The hound guys get a couple every time they go.. Sam used to trap them, but the hide ain't worth anything right now.
> We just shoot em when given the opportunity..


 
You ever tried calling them? Is it legal in MO?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> You ever tried calling them? Is it legal in MO?


The boys go out and try calling them once in a while, but I don't think they know what they're doing.. It's legal here..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> The boys go out and try calling them once in a while, but I don't think they know what they're doing.. It's legal here..


 
I used to have an electronic caller we used for crows. You could buy tapes for coyotes. It immulates a dieing rabbit. It worked like magic calling crows. I always wanted to use it for ducks but that ain't legal.


----------



## 67L36Driver

ChinAsaw is a runner/cutter. Missing parts fell into place this morning.





There is a difference between early and late production air filter covers I discovered. Early lever type are uncommon.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> The hound guys get a couple every time they go.. Sam used to trap them, but the hide ain't worth anything right now.
> We just shoot em when given the opportunity..


I always hated skinnin coyotes. 


Hedgerow said:


> The hound guys get a couple every time they go.. Sam used to trap them, but the hide ain't worth anything right now.
> We just shoot em when given the opportunity..




Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## RVALUE

Skin a skunk for $ 2. You'll love coyotes..... (or a $ 2 beaver, the rodent. Their skin is attached to the meat. )


----------



## RVALUE

My bronco has a siren in it for locating coyotes. They howl back, then you get close and call them in. It also has a shot off antannae. LOL


----------



## SteveSS

...the rodent...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Maintainence mechanic where I worked had a hunting buddy shoot the fuel line in two on his truck. They had a long walk out of the woods.


----------



## cobey

i wired dead rabbits and deer carcus parts to the far fence, that brought them in to shooting range


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The coyotes are thick. I thought this was a chain saw sight.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> The coyotes are thick. I thought this was a chain saw sight.


 I havnt figured out how to call chainsaw in yet


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas!


----------



## cobey

hi


----------



## Ken12

Hello all. Nice afternoon for cutting a Lil firewood. Had a tree hang up on me tonite when trying to fall it. Good thing I had the backhoe handy lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mike ,Cobey


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I havnt figured out how to call chainsaw in yet


Easy. Growl as loud as you can and throw wood chips around. Every chainsaw in the county will come.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Easy. Growl as loud as you can and throw wood chips around. Every chainsaw in the county will come.


 it sounds like a good idea , but I do that all the time, and none come under there own power


----------



## workshop

Hmmm. I don't think you're achieving resonance. Maybe if we attached a tuned pipe to you.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I havnt figured out how to call chainsaw in yet



The heck you don't. Whatever we/you are doing it must work because we all have more chainsaws than coyote skins in the garage.


----------



## gritz

You know, I've never been coyote hunting, but I'd really like to sometime. My BIL goes every once in awhile. Guess I'm not liked enough to get an invite, but he calls pretty quick if his chainsaw isn't running right, lol. I think the 25-06 would love to tear into some coyotes. My only issue is what do you do with a coyote? I guess the hide is worth something. Just don't like wasting an animal, pest or not.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hmmm. I don't think you're achieving resonance. Maybe if we attached a tuned pipe to you.


 my wife keeps getting all bent about the noises/exhaust I am all ready making, adding a pipe probably wouldnt help


----------



## Redhorse

I keep saying I am going to go coyote hunt have some rabbit in distress calls and a howler. Even have a spot picked out just a little hesitant cause it's not exactly remote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

gritz said:


> You know, I've never been coyote hunting, but I'd really like to sometime. My BIL goes every once in awhile. Guess I'm not liked enough to get an invite, but he calls pretty quick if his chainsaw isn't running right, lol. I think the 25-06 would love to tear into some coyotes. My only issue is what do you do with a coyote? I guess the hide is worth something. Just don't like wasting an animal, pest or not.


 something will eat them  when they get into yer animals and stuff you would be more than happy to blast them. the last one we got my shitzoo dog
jumped it up in my dads back yard in the daytime... thats way too close, dads 3006 got him when he looked back from 250 to 300 yrds. he made the mistake of running down
our marked long shooting range. my dads a squarrel but has shot and killed more animals than most guys I know


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> You know, I've never been coyote hunting, but I'd really like to sometime. My BIL goes every once in awhile. Guess I'm not liked enough to get an invite, but he calls pretty quick if his chainsaw isn't running right, lol. I think the 25-06 would love to tear into some coyotes. My only issue is what do you do with a coyote? I guess the hide is worth something. Just don't like wasting an animal, pest or not.


Just shoot all ya want, and bring em down here.. I promise not to waste em...


----------



## Brettl

It's mainly a pest contro thing Gritz. If you're furharvesting, is not worth the license and drive to the nearest buyer, unless you're doing it all yourself maybe. My uncle lives 5 minutes west of Lawrence on hw 40. I was there and saw 2 coyotes 75 yards (out of bow range) from the back porch and about 40 yards from a house on the n fence, 2 pm. Scary thing is that they were paying no attention to either house. 5 or 6 years ago they let their Jack Russel out and we haven't even found remains. Could happen to a small child too. Major problem when they get this brave, like feral dog packs.


----------



## Redhorse

My wife has seen one run down the street of our small town more than once. I can hear em howling and barking a lot in the evening just after dark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettl

We have red foxes in Wichita, I've seen one downtown by the ballpark. Several other places as well


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> It's mainly a pest contro thing Gritz. If you're furharvesting, is not worth the license and drive to the nearest buyer, unless you're doing it all yourself maybe. My uncle lives 5 minutes west of Lawrence on hw 40. I was there and saw 2 coyotes 75 yards (out of bow range) from the back porch and about 40 yards from a house on the n fence, 2 pm. Scary thing is that they were paying no attention to either house. 5 or 6 years ago they let their Jack Russel out and we haven't even found remains. Could happen to a small child too. Major problem when they get this brave, like feral dog packs.


Yup... And junior's walker and black &tan's keep them scared and unsettled..
Those hounds will eat a yote for lunch...
I love em... Our dogs are large and one has a little bulldog in him.. They do a pretty good job of discouraging totes from coming anywhere near.. Even if it is mostly a bluff..


----------



## old cookie

The animal rights people have all but killed the fur business in the USA.Very few people hunt or trap them any more.They have no predators.So they overpopulate,kill of small game,get braver and hungry.Calves sick cows, cows calving, dogs whatever they can kill.I see quite a few mangey I guess if it gets cold enough long enough they will die.Remember when they had a bounty on them.I think it was ten dollars paid by the county,you gave them the ears,and kept the hide.A old frind of mine was the death of thousands of them he was death on them.O I ran my 346 today man I like that saw.


----------



## Brettl

Thats good. Im glad you're keeping them scared. My dad's an old school coyote caller. We look but it's hard to find places to coyote hund around here, don't know why that is.

Have any of you used the Timberjig or something similar? I'm planning to use the MS440, milling soft and hardwoods. I have a 24 inch bar but it's 063. Should I use something like 050 and narrow kerf chain? Full comp? Thanks for any and all input. I'll probably post in the milling forum later but ever since I found this community thread, I prefer to post here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

All this talk about shooting has got my plans changed for this weekend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh good morning.


----------



## Brettl

Good morning. It makes me want to go hunting. A fella called the other day and gave me permission to cut firewood on his property. Then he mentioned that I shoul bring a rifle because he has a coyote problem. 2 for 1!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning and such..... Here's last night's project, we can wash the diapers now!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Mike that would double as a puke bucket for me...


----------



## Homelite410

You guys ever install one make sure the washer either isn't running, or you push the stop button. Opening the lid simply doesn't work.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> You guys ever install one make sure the washer either isn't running, or you push the stop button. Opening the lid simply doesn't work.......



I bet that was exciting.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Thats good. Im glad you're keeping them scared. My dad's an old school coyote caller. We look but it's hard to find places to coyote hund around here, don't know why that is.
> 
> Have any of you used the Timberjig or something similar? I'm planning to use the MS440, milling soft and hardwoods. I have a 24 inch bar but it's 063. Should I use something like 050 and narrow kerf chain? Full comp? Thanks for any and all input. I'll probably post in the milling forum later but ever since I found this community thread, I prefer to post here.


You can use any chain you want.. Ripping chain is the nicest finish, then semi chisel, then full chisel in that order.. But anything works.. 
As far as the Timber jig, the only guy I know of personally that has used one is Mike. Mdavlee here on the site..


----------



## Homelite410

Timberline?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Morning and such..... Here's last night's project, we can wash the diapers now!



Cloth diapers? Yikes! 

Thirty years ago we used a diaper service with our kids. Delivered 50 or so once a week. Just shook out the 'semi solids' in the toilet and dropped them in the pail. Of the clean ones they delivered, not once did we get one that had any stain or discoloration. Only one had a ragged edge, ever. Talk about bright white. Don't know how they did it.

Beat the snot out of disposable for cost back then.

And.......Morning midlanders!


----------



## SteveSS

old cookie said:


> Remember when they had a bounty on them.I think it was ten dollars paid by the county,you gave them the ears,and kept the hide.A old frind of mine was the death of thousands of them he was death on them.O I ran my 346 today man I like that saw.



The county I lived in when I was in Virginia, the bounty was $50/per. Shortly after after I moved back home to Jeff City, I saw one road killed on Hwy 50 just west of JC. Only thing I saw was dollar signs, and wondered why no one else stopped to grab it. Pulled my truck over and called my brother in law to find out what the MO bounty was and where to take it. He just laughed at me. They're thick as thieves out here where I live now. I hear them at night all the time, but haven't actually laid eyes on one. Kinda makes me nervous for my little dog at night because he likes to scout the corn pile for deer and chase them off when it gets dark.

Wonder what it would take to get the bounty program reinstated?

Morning folks...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Timberline?


No, timber jig.. It's a chainsaw milling devise..


----------



## Brettl

SteveSS said:


> The county I lived in when I was in Virginia, the bounty was $50/per. Shortly after after I moved back home to Jeff City, I saw one road killed on Hwy 50 just west of JC. Only thing I saw was dollar signs, and wondered why no one else stopped to grab it. Pulled my truck over and called my brother in law to find out what the MO bounty was and where to take it. He just laughed at me. They're thick as thieves out here where I live now. I hear them at night all the time, but haven't actually laid eyes on one. Kinda makes me nervous for my little dog at night because he likes to scout the corn pile for deer and chase them off when it gets dark.
> 
> Wonder what it would take to get the bounty program reinstated?
> 
> Morning folks...



Doubt the bounty will ever happen again. You should be worried about your dog though. As mentioned in my earlier post, my aunt and uncle lost their Jack Russel that way. They let him out one more time before bed. They were at the front door and he was just beyond the edge of the light and they never saw him again.

Shoot em on sight.


----------



## Hinerman

Brettl said:


> Doubt the bounty will ever happen again. You should be worried about your dog though. As mentioned in my earlier post, my aunt and uncle lost their Jack Russel that way. They let him out one more time before bed. They were at the front door and he was just beyond the edge of the light and they never saw him again.
> 
> Shoot em on sight.


 
Could have been an owl or hawk too. My friend saw an owl get her chihuahua that way. Freaked her completely out. She is a pet fanantic to the 100th degree, loves them more than people it seems to me.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Could have been an owl or hawk too. My friend saw an owl get her chihuahua that way. Freaked her completely out. She is a pet fanantic to the 100th degree, loves them more than people it seems to me.


I actually chuckled at this a little...
We need more Owls I think...


----------



## Brettl

Have any of you ordered directly from Hutzl or others shipped out of Hong Kong or similar? I did but I'm not sure which carrier the tracking number applies to. It doesn't show on any stateside shipper.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Have any of you ordered directly from Hutzl or others shipped out of Hong Kong or similar? I did but I'm not sure which carrier the tracking number applies to. It doesn't show on any stateside shipper.



That's where I got the 65cc engine for the ChinAsaw. Tracking was like nine days before it hit USPS in Chicago. Then five days there before it showed in KCK. Two more to Joetown.

Hutzl is one of the better China sellers IMHO.

You just have to sit on your hands till it grinds thru the gears.

Watcha buyin'?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Presently waiting on a pkg. of misc. from Hutzl. Been thirteen days now and hasn't hit the states yet.


----------



## workshop

I've bought from Hutzl before with good results. Most of the time it was 10 days to 2 weeks with once being 3 weeks. Like Carl said, sometimes you just have to sit on your hands.


----------



## 67L36Driver

029 hit my porch this AM. Pumps 145 dry and 165 with a shot of WD40. Missing all the gingerbread in the PTO side and the carb, AF and cover. Be good runner when we get him done.


----------



## Ken12

I've bought from them before and like they say, hurry up and wait. I've never had any problems getting it though which is good.


----------



## Hinerman

Any Southern MO clansman going to KC charity cut on the 28th for jetmd? Hedgerow, Workshop, Redhorse, Ken12, Cobey, SteveSS, dgb84, old cookie, sawnami, Rvalue....anybody planning on going? I am undecided myself.


----------



## jetmd

It would be nice to have you guys, but I would understand if not since it would be a 4 1/2 to 5
hour drive for some of you. If not more.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Any Southern MO clansman going to KC charity cut on the 28th for jetmd? Hedgerow, Workshop, Redhorse, Ken12, Cobey, SteveSS, dgb84, old cookie, sawnami, Rvalue....anybody planning on going? I am undecided myself.


I want to go, but may be doing Inventory that Saturday here at the plant. My splitter is available if someone wants to haul it up there..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Found the fatal flaw in the 029. Busted fuel tank. But, we have another from the pile.


----------



## awol

I'm planning on going, but won't know for sure if I can until a few days before. Gotta get some work done first!


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> Found the fatal flaw in the 029. Busted fuel tank. But, we have another from the pile.



I have a recoil off an 029 if you want it I can bring it to the charity cut. I have some other parts if I can find them. I might have what you need for the PTO side of your 029.


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn said:


> I have a recoil off an 029 if you want it I can bring it to the charity. I have some other parts if I can find them. I might have what you need for the PTO side of your 029.



I have the recoil. All it needed was a rope and handle.
We are open for clutch covers and air filter covers for this series of saws. Seems to be the most often broken or lost items.


----------



## Redhorse

I cut part of a tree up today, the landowner said it was hedge. I just don't think it is, other than the yellow color of wood grain nothing else to me says hedge. I have been cutting hedge most of my life and this just isn't it. My dad suggested mulberry and after looking online I think it is by bark but couldn't find any pics of it cut up. Does anyone know what color it is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Redhorse said:


> I cut part of a tree up today, the landowner said it was hedge. I just don't think it is, other than the yellow color of wood grain nothing else to me says hedge. I have been cutting hedge most of my life and this just isn't it. My dad suggested mulberry and after looking online I think it is by bark but couldn't find any pics of it cut up. Does anyone know what color it is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mullberry is yellow...


----------



## Redhorse

Hedgerow said:


> Mullberry is yellow...


Thanks figured you would know. How does it burn? I got a good size truck load of it within a couple of hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Mulberry... Not always this yellow, sometimes more lemon yellow..
Dries rather quick / BTU similar to Red Oak.


----------



## Redhorse

This is what I cut, it split real easy also




The landowner cut part of it up last fall getting ready to put in a border fence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup.. Mulberry it is!.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Every one enjoying the weather


----------



## Homelite410

Here is my mulberry from sat!



. 


Looks like lord willing and momma says OK, Vic, Doug, and I will be down to Chet's the 28th.


----------



## workshop

Nuts, same old excuse from me. I'm on call that weekend.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> That's where I got the 65cc engine for the ChinAsaw. Tracking was like nine days before it hit USPS in Chicago. Then five days there before it showed in KCK. Two more to Joetown.
> 
> Hutzl is one of the better China sellers IMHO.
> 
> You just have to sit on your hands till it grinds thru the gears.
> 
> Watcha buyin'?



I bought a complete 38mm engine for a 170 or 180 . Stumbled across it on eBay, bid on it just for the helluvit and won it for 39 shipped. Fortunately, I have 4 or 5 170s and a 017. Several don't run, I think one starts. I had these in mind when I bid but didn't know it'd go that low. I intend to install it and do some limbing and other cutting on small hedge to see how it does. I'll take pics when I get it.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Presently waiting on a pkg. of misc. from Hutzl. Been thirteen days now and hasn't hit the states yet.



Are you buying or have you bought plastics from them? I'm curious as to their quality. Also their color match on. Stihls since I'll be selling some fixers in the future. Been hoarding em, now I need to start fixing and selling.

Your 65cc was Hutzl? Did you run it much? What did you think?


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Any Southern MO clansman going to KC charity cut on the 28th for jetmd? Hedgerow, Workshop, Redhorse, Ken12, Cobey, SteveSS, dgb84, old cookie, sawnami, Rvalue....anybody planning on going? I am undecided myself.


 thats the weekend me and wabbie have our aniversery, probably got to do something for her


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Are you buying or have you bought plastics from them? I'm curious as to their quality. Also their color match on. Stihls since I'll be selling some fixers in the future. Been hoarding em, now I need to start fixing and selling.
> 
> Your 65cc was Hutzl? Did you run it much? What did you think?



I bought two air filter covers but they didn't match in color as the saws are old anyway. Just over 10 bux. Same exact thing from Jack Horner Mach. is 23 plus tax. Their clutch covers are die cast. No 'Stihl' on them.

I got the 65cc Farm Hoss done just before all the snow so only cut a couple 12" cookies to ball park the H.S. jet.

Ought to loan it out to Jim for a use test like I did the Echo.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Could have been an owl or hawk too. My friend saw an owl get her chihuahua that way. Freaked her completely out. She is a pet fanantic to the 100th degree, loves them more than people it seems to me.


my little dogs are too fat for my local owl to carry off, he is like "you little guys need to loose weight I cant fly with you" 
that owl is is a pretty big SOB he hangs out around the alley


----------



## awol

Hey Cobey, I got an idea, take her to a gtg for your anniversary! Ya never know, you may come home with a little souvenir!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just for illustration, here is a new genuine Stihl cover on an old saw.


----------



## gritz

Just bought some helper springs for the truck. Figured I better get some to all this wood we're gonna cut on the 28th.........


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Hey Cobey, I got an idea, take her to a gtg for your anniversary! Ya never know, you may come home with a little souvenir!


 ill leave the GTG "souvenirs" to you and the yer wifey,  I am a bad squarrel .... could you amagine what my offspring would be like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brettl

Thanks Carl. I'm searching for an answer to worn out air filters in my 024s too. They're worn down to the screen. Did you have to replace the filter on your recent 024?
I'm going to experiment with maybe adapting it to a 026 filter and cover since they're so much more common. I think the cover would sit proud of the 024s engine cover.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bret: All the 024 needed was a sprocket, fuel cap and a good cleaning. The brake handle is broken off so got one on order.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all! Does anyone in here mill any Walnut? One of Dad's friend's is looking for some 1" x 12" and 2" x "12 boards...


----------



## awol

If rough sawn is OK, I can fix you right up. How long do they need to be?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and Crew, a little chilly this morning 3 in KC.

All this global warmning really sucks!


----------



## Brettl

Good morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I want to go, but may be doing Inventory that Saturday here at the plant. My splitter is available if someone wants to haul it up there..


 
How far is it from your house to KC?


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> It would be nice to have you guys, but I would understand if not since it would be a 4 1/2 to 5
> hour drive for some of you. If not more.


 
That is just a hop, skip, and a jump....After all, we (8 of us) did go to WI in Dec.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> How far is it from your house to KC?


Bout 2:15 or so.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.
Some turd head left the freezer door open. Three below to zero around Joetown this am. Down to 40 in the garage.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> my little dogs are too fat for my local owl to carry off, he is like "you little guys need to loose weight I cant fly with you"
> that owl is is a pretty big SOB he hangs out around the alley



One of our pet rabbits, Cupcake, disappeared from the back yard. Cute little fart but an onery buck. Found his remains a month later over on the school grounds across the street. I surmised the resident owl carried him off.

Corner of our yard is a rabbit and dog cemetery. Not keeping rabbits anymore. Breaks my heart when they pass.

Digger Dog, a black dutch buck, lived eleven years. Good bunny.


----------



## Ken12

Hinerman said:


> Any Southern MO clansman going to KC charity cut on the 28th for jetmd? Hedgerow, Workshop, Redhorse, Ken12, Cobey, SteveSS, dgb84, old cookie, sawnami, Rvalue....anybody planning on going? I am undecided myself.


Sorry but I won't be able to make it. Too far and I've got family stuff this weekend. Would like to meet more of you Northerners though.


----------



## shorthunter

Here is the 133. Not the best pics but you get the idea


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> Any Southern MO clansman going to KC charity cut on the 28th for jetmd? Hedgerow, Workshop, Redhorse, Ken12, Cobey, SteveSS, dgb84, old cookie, sawnami, Rvalue....anybody planning on going? I am undecided myself.


Too far out for me to say really. With work, I can find out two days before they need me to travel. It'll likely be a last minute thing if I can go.


----------



## workshop

shorthunter said:


> Here is the 133. Not the best pics but you get the idea


That's a good looker there.


----------



## Locust Cutter

awol said:


> If rough sawn is OK, I can fix you right up. How long do they need to be?


Yes he's specifically looking for rough sawn. Let me figure out the exact dimensions and I'll let you know. May have to arrange for a mini-gtg to procure the wood...


----------



## Ken12

shorthunter said:


> Here is the 133. Not the best pics but you get the idea


Good looking saw Brandon.


----------



## Brettl

I've never dealt with saws with heated handles. I'm reading a lot about the difficulty of getting them in the States.


From posts I'm seeing, it seems there may be a niche for an aftermarket heat source for handles and maybe bar oil tanks too.


----------



## shorthunter

workshop said:


> That's a good looker there.





Ken12 said:


> Good looking saw Brandon.



Thanks guys, thats what I thought. Still has the shine on the screws


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Here is the 133. Not the best pics but you get the idea


That is a fine looking saw right there...


----------



## awol

Locust Cutter said:


> Yes he's specifically looking for rough sawn. Let me figure out the exact dimensions and I'll let you know. May have to arrange for a mini-gtg to procure the wood...


 Maybe we can get some as far as Matts while swapping some saws and stories or something. Most of the grade Walnut I have in wide widths is 4, 6, or 8 foot long. Up to 22" wide if you need it!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mini GTG???


----------



## awol

Mini gtg with saws and Walnut lumber!


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Mini gtg with saws and Walnut lumber!



Don't forget the pie...


----------



## old cookie

I just happen to have a standing dead walnut. I work on Saturdays.This work stuff is really getting old.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Mini gtg with saws and Walnut lumber!



What about rough sawn oak in 16'+ lengths? Not any time soon but I will need some in the future to replace my trailer floor.


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday gentlemen!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## Brettl

Good morning


----------



## RVALUE

Here goes the trailer floor argument...........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Here goes the trailer floor argument...........




Who needs a floor


----------



## RVALUE

Buy some apitong and be done for life.


----------



## RVALUE

Or put oak on it, and learn how. Then re-do it next year. It will go faster......


----------



## RVALUE

Wait, I forgot, Thomas has a shed for his trailer. Doesn't take it out in the weather. 


Carry on.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Weather man says it's supposed to go back into a warming trend for the weekend. I guess that means lot's of mud and slop. Will give me a nice chance to get the ignition coils put in the wifes car and get it back on the road though.

Cheers!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Visit to Halls for bar/chain for 029 and a wellness check on Jim.


----------



## gritz

Still getting things ready for the KC Charity cut. Coordinating with two places today to nail down some final details. I posted the "meat and potatoes" of it on the KC Cut thread. Other than that, just work today. Fridays are always good.


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> Wait, I forgot, Thomas has a shed for his trailer. Doesn't take it out in the weather.
> 
> 
> Carry on.



I wish. My trailor sits outside all year long. Apitong is expensive stuff. If it was a heavier trailer I would consider it. I have changed the floor once, a few yrs ago, and don't mind doing it again.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How long is the trailer? I have always wanted to try osage orange. tough to find long straight enough to mill.


----------



## warjohn

I helped a buddy mill a 32" diameter 12' long hedge. He wanted to make 4 x 4's out of it. We got one. Everything else was split here or there. Sure did burn good and made a nice looking firewood stack.


----------



## Hedgerow

warjohn said:


> I helped a buddy mill a 32" diameter 12' long hedge. He wanted to make 4 x 4's out of it. We got one. Everything else was split here or there. Sure did burn good and made a nice looking firewood stack.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> I helped a buddy mill a 32" diameter 12' long hedge. He wanted to make 4 x 4's out of it. We got one. Everything else was split here or there. Sure did burn good and made a nice looking firewood stack.


That is what I figured . Seems Some one said elm worked good for trailer boards .??????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Matt, Ward.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
TGIF


----------



## Ken12

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> TGIF


Amen to that Steve!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hay Matt, Ward.


You gonna put a pic up of that nice Dolmar you just got?


----------



## RVALUE

Put the boards on right to left. 7 ' !


----------



## RVALUE

I put redwood on the trailer I had at the last cut, to save weight. Didn't work out so well..... I pushed a fire up with the box blade right before I loaded it. Then going up the road some coals fell down on the trailer and set it on fire...................... LOL


----------



## RVALUE

That was clear HEART redwood no less.....................................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You gonna put a pic up of that nice Dolmar you just got?



well I guess since you let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## workshop

Finally!!!! Off work. Gotta go split some wood tomorrow. Good times!


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> What about rough sawn oak in 16'+ lengths? Not any time soon but I will need some in the future to replace my trailer floor.


 Yep, I can fix you up with that also. Maybe trade for some of this good Black Locust firewood?!


----------



## 67L36Driver

029 was a pile of parts this morning and now runs. We can mount our new bar tomorrow morning and test cut. Short a chain brake flag.


----------



## workshop

Been working on mini-macs this week.


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> Buy some apitong and be done for life.


 ? where u get that???


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> well I guess since you let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 401446


 ooooohhhhh purdy     cool saw


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Been working on mini-macs this week.


 you poor booger


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> you poor booger


Actually, not too bad. Got to where I can disassemble one in less than 15 minutes. About 20-25 to put back together. Trick is, while you have it apart, MAKE SURE everything works correctly. The second one, that I'm working on now, has a felt fuel filter about 3 1/2 inches long inside the tank. Pulled that critter out and found what's probably wrong with it. Thing was plugged solid. NO fuel was going to go through that thing. Next step is to refresh the carburetor.
I know, I know. You guys think I've gone off the deep end. (Bwahahahaha)


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Actually, not too bad. Got to where I can disassemble one in less than 15 minutes. About 20-25 to put back together. Trick is, while you have it apart, MAKE SURE everything works correctly. The second one, that I'm working on now, has a felt fuel filter about 3 1/2 inches long inside the tank. Pulled that critter out and found what's probably wrong with it. Thing was plugged solid. NO fuel was going to go through that thing. Next step is to refresh the carburetor.
> I know, I know. You guys think I've gone off the deep end. (Bwahahahaha)


 yer better than me.. first i like the saw, then break the saw, then........ no likey no more, bury it in the garage,... a few i fix or get them fixed
i rather work on other peoples saws for $$$ earn while i learn on wildthings and crap saws........... mine wait


----------



## warjohn

That's a nice looking saw Kenneth. James will be proud of you. His got destroyed so he needs one that is toast. He did buy a replacement but he wants to get his first one running again.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How long is the trailer? I have always wanted to try osage orange. tough to find long straight enough to mill.



16', be tough to find enough osage orange. Maybe a mix and match floor would be nice,,,make a good conversation piece for sure.


----------



## cobey

i had a saw i thought i blowed up...... checked it out tonight, the carb had almost fell off 
all the banging/popping must have been the carb flopping around


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Headed to the shop this morning. Then I've got a hedge trimmer to finish up. I'm hoping it will stay nice enough that I can install the remote start on the truck before it turns cold.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Gritz. Headed to town with the wife . Not really I love spending time with my wife just not in town.


----------



## Brettl

Good morning everyone. Should be a good day to cut. Actually, pretty much any day is a good day to cut.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all...
Off to torture test Hinerman's saw...
BBL.


----------



## SteveSS

Nice weather if it weren't for the mud. Just saw a honey bee out scouting to see if it's spring time. A late good morning to everyone. Guess I better get the toolbox out and get to work on the wife's car. There won't be any excuses today, I guess.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 029 is a good runner and cutter. Waiting on chain brake flag yet.
Got the 024 squared away with a brake flag.

Oh and, the hunt for the second car for Michael is back on. He went back smashing bags for Delta.

Missed a nice Toraus wagon this morning.


----------



## sawnami

Gonna have a totally different view of the front yard when they're done. No more rolling country road. Straight and flat. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Gonna have a totally different view of the front yard when they're done. No more rolling country road. Straight and flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 is this good or bad???


----------



## SteveSS

The Acura is running better than it ever has since we've had it. Still has a sporadic hunting idle that's probably a faulty IAC valve. I bought the valve, and then the idle cleaned up on it's own. That's ok, I didn't feel like doing anymore work on it today anyhow.


----------



## cobey

gonna go try the saw out i fixed last night?


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> The Acura is running better than it ever has since we've had it. Still has a sporadic hunting idle that's probably a faulty IAC valve. I bought the valve, and then the idle cleaned up on it's own. That's ok, I didn't feel like doing anymore work on it today anyhow.


 did you run any sea foam threw it yet? that stuff helps


----------



## SteveSS

Not yet. I hadn't really thought about it honestly, but it's not a bad idea.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> is this good or bad???


Kind of indifferent. We get a change of scenery without moving. [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

on our race car engines, i got to where I would do the seafoam down the carb before tear downs or freshing them up
it would make a noticable difference on piston tops and combustion chambers


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas! I will be down on the 28th with Doug and Vic! Kenneth, does that 5100 have a switch on the right side????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas! I will be down on the 28th with Doug and Vic! Kenneth, does that 5100 have a switch on the right side????



No its not a heated handle. those are for wimps.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> That's a nice looking saw Kenneth. James will be proud of you. His got destroyed so he needs one that is toast. He did buy a replacement but he wants to get his first one running again.


Ward what is he needing.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> No its not a heated handle. those are for wimps.


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Chet, 24" bar be big nuff for what we are doing?


----------



## jetmd

Yes Sir, it will be adequate.

Looking forward to you guys coming down. If you need any info let me know.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok Chet..
PM me the address..
I will do my best to be there...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Ok Chet..
> PM me the address..
> I will do my best to be there...


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Ward what is he needing.



One of the handle bolts broke out of the case and the top cover is broke. I am not sure what else. He needs to find a saw with a bad piston and cylinder.


----------



## cobey

set the "loose carb dolmar" up to run my .325 chains and bars I have laying around
it spit the clutch off three times... finally locktighted the clutch, the old saw is worn but will probably
still cut alot of wood before it dies


----------



## cobey

worked on the CP70... still no love from it 
I might have to get Allen to help, I just want an angry old mac in my stable


----------



## gritz

Thought you guys might like to see this. This was on a Lawnboy 2-stroke mower. From what I can tell, they ran it with straight gas, the crank bearings gave out and then the needle bearings made it through the transfers and then were driven through the top of the piston. I was like, "That's awesome!" Just wanted to share. The customer ended up buying a short block for the mower. Should be running strong by Monday.


----------



## workshop

Went and split some wood today, was already cut up, just needed splitting. Had 2 splitters running and got about 8 or 9 loads in 3 hours. Done by noon. 9 of us altogether. Had a good time.
On another note. Ed told me one of our clients, an elderly widow, passed away 2 days before Christmas. We (you guys) were able to keep her warm to the end. May her new existence be peaceful with green grass, tall strong trees and pretty flowers.
Thanks for all you do guys and gals.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> On another note. Ed told me one of our clients, an elderly widow, passed away 2 days before Christmas. We (you guys) were able to keep her warm to the end. *May her new existence be peaceful with green grass, tall strong trees and pretty flowers. *Thanks for all you do guys and gals.



Amen to that....


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin all...
> Off to torture test Hinerman's saw...
> BBL.


----------



## Ken12

workshop said:


> Went and split some wood today, was already cut up, just needed splitting. Had 2 splitters running and got about 8 or 9 loads in 3 hours. Done by noon. 9 of us altogether. Had a good time.
> On another note. Ed told me one of our clients, an elderly widow, passed away 2 days before Christmas. We (you guys) were able to keep her warm to the end. May her new existence be peaceful with green grass, tall strong trees and pretty flowers.
> Thanks for all you do guys and gals.


Touching story Steve. You all have touched many lives in a great way. God bless everyone who has donated their time and efforts for the unfortunate.


----------



## Redhorse

workshop said:


> Went and split some wood today, was already cut up, just needed splitting. Had 2 splitters running and got about 8 or 9 loads in 3 hours. Done by noon. 9 of us altogether. Had a good time.
> On another note. Ed told me one of our clients, an elderly widow, passed away 2 days before Christmas. We (you guys) were able to keep her warm to the end. May her new existence be peaceful with green grass, tall strong trees and pretty flowers.
> Thanks for all you do guys and gals.


Have you gotten the wood that was dumped just back in the woods area from the last charity cut? Some of it needed split I think, don't remember how much was left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


>


No worries...
It passed with flying colors...


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> The 029 is a good runner and cutter. Waiting on chain brake flag yet.
> Got the 024 squared away with a brake flag.
> 
> Oh and, the hunt for the second car for Michael is back on. He went back smashing bags for Delta.
> 
> Missed a nice Toraus wagon this morning.



My parents have a 90 something Taurus wagon. VERY dependable. Great in mud to, me and my dad have each had one incident that got us in to pretty heavy mud, gotta love fwd. I had to dig out, but no tow. When my dad came home from his coyote trip, there was a fenderwell of mud with less than 2" clearance from the front tires. GMC Safari minivan was another good one. Keep it out of mud though. Back to my childhood and the duckhunting trips in the VW bus, now there's a rwd that can handle a surprising amount of mud. That engine over the drive wheels makes all the difference.


----------



## Brettl

Do you try to find hardwoods in particular for your charity cuts? I've run across properties with a lot of wood down but oftentimes it's a heavy mixture of cottonwood and such. I'd like to get involved in the charity cut thing, even if only local. I definitely want to make one of you bigger charity cuts to meet you guys in MO.


----------



## Brettl

Good morning everyone. I cut a pickup load yesterday and today I'll deliver it to my parents.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning southern fellas!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Mike and Crew.
Mike I sent you a PM last night. I think I have a backup plan, you want me to give you a call this AM?


----------



## Homelite410

It be better to call later this week. Pretty busy today and such.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. 51 degrees and partly cloudy in mid-mo this morning @ 0730. Looks to be another beautiful day. Guess I need to figure out a project for the day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone. Carl hows Jim last couple times I called no answer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning everyone. Carl hows Jim last couple times I called no answer.



Morning all.

Jim is doing fine. He's been out cutting while it's warm. I stopped by Friday morning.

I'll tell him to call you.

Had to get yet another bar/chain to feed the farm boss binge.


----------



## warjohn

Morning all. Looks to be another great day. I am going to take advantage of it and try to get my garage organized so I can get to my workbench to work on some saws. I have about 25 pro style range hoods in my garage I have been working on selling. I have sold a few so now I think I can make a path to the workbench. I have a few Stihl parts saws to put on eBay and a Jonsered 510sp for Craigslist. So I will be busy.


----------



## workshop

Redhorse said:


> Have you gotten the wood that was dumped just back in the woods area from the last charity cut? Some of it needed split I think, don't remember how much was left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, Ed went back a couple of days later and got all of it. It's been split and delivered.


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> Do you try to find hardwoods in particular for your charity cuts? I've run across properties with a lot of wood down but oftentimes it's a heavy mixture of cottonwood and such. I'd like to get involved in the charity cut thing, even if only local. I definitely want to make one of you bigger charity cuts to meet you guys in MO.




This is my 5th year doing this sort of thing and thinking back, the vast majority has been hardwoods. But we have taken whatever has been given to us. Some good, some not so good. The majority of the trees in this area tend to be hardwood varieties. I suppose it depends on what part of the country you live in is what will determine the type of firewood will be burned. 
During the mid to late 1800's, river boats burned mostly cotton wood. Probably because that's what dominated the area of travel. In the same time period, in the Ozarks, the type of species makeup was different than it is now. There was a lot more Pine than hardwoods. During the late 19th century this area was almost turned into a wasteland due to over cutting and the current Oak/Hickory Forrest is what took over.
The majority of what we cut is from TSI's and saw logs to be made into lumber or railroad ties so it will be hardwood varieties.


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn: Any of the Farm Boss ilk? 
While I'm on a roll...............


----------



## warjohn

I should have one carcass but I have not uncovered it yet I don't think it is usable for anything but spare parts.. I think I have an 029 coming but not sure when. I will let you know if I get it.










't


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn said:


> I should have one carcass but I have not uncovered it yet I don't think it is usable for anything but spare parts.. I think I have an 029 coming but not sure when. I will let you know if I get it.
> 't



The top plastic/rear handle and the chassis (tanks) are what I ran out of on the pile actually. Have most everything else on hand, even a couple engines for the 029, 290, 310 crowd.

Heh. They are the little green Walmart Poulan of the Stihl world. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl's #1 selling series of all time was that 1127 series of saws..
029. 039. 310, and so on..


----------



## Homelite410

Most marketed................. They are the best!


----------



## rdtreewalker

This is very sad and local please read this guys.


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/last-night-was-a-bad-night.272538/


----------



## cobey

sorry to hear that, prayers from kansas


----------



## SteveSS

Tragic. I hate to hear stories like this.


----------



## Ken12

rdtreewalker said:


> This is very sad and local please read this guys.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/last-night-was-a-bad-night.272538/


Prayers going up for the family. Tragic turn of events.


----------



## cobey

i welded up an over modded muffler on one of the baby echo's


----------



## warjohn

I won a 5100s parts saw on eBay tonight. Hopefully it has most of what James needs for his saw.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well I'm only 110 pages behind but still kickin. we been real busy cutting posts, logging, milling, and carving,, getting anxious for that spring iowa fling though!!!! So howdy y'all I will try to post up some picks this week of what we been up to.


----------



## Hedgerow

Did som fixing on jasha's chain..
Oh what a difference...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Stihl's #1 selling series of all time was that 1127 series of saws..
> 029. 039. 310, and so on..


Yep they are everywhere you look. My daughter is working in the non ferrous at our local scrapyard and bough a scored 290 the other day off a guy for 20$ bill. I put a new set of rings and crank seals in it last night and we cut a trailer load of posts with it today. Reliable old boat anchors they are!


----------



## cobey

trying to get a bunch of stuff fixed, I got some fairly big tree jobs, i have to be careful with my back, and take my time
but being for my dad I can only do what he has set out to be cut so far, limited wood warfare so far


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Yep they are everywhere you look. My daughter is working in the non ferrous at our local scrapyard and bough a scored 290 the other day off a guy for 20$ bill. I put a new set of rings and crank seals in it last night and we cut a trailer load of posts with it today. Reliable old boat anchors they are!



That's what I gave the tree service guy per power head. Selling them 225 a wack with new bar/chain after rehabilitation. Except one I put in a 65cc China engine just for grins.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Yep they are everywhere you look. My daughter is working in the non ferrous at our local scrapyard and bough a scored 290 the other day off a guy for 20$ bill. I put a new set of rings and crank seals in it last night and we cut a trailer load of posts with it today. Reliable old boat anchors they are!


Yup, and they slow, but people think they're dependable, soooo...
I just keep some parts on hand for em'...


----------



## cobey

I got a 660 delt for, just not transporting it completely figured yet


----------



## Hinerman

rdtreewalker said:


> This is very sad and local please read this guys.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/last-night-was-a-bad-night.272538/



I cannot imagine. I don't know how you even begin to move on... Prayers sent.


----------



## Hinerman

Here is my plunder from yesterday. It is Western Soapberry. I unloaded it at the house to split and burn in a couple years. Anybody ever burned any?


----------



## SteveSS

That'll burn for a couple weeks, Thomas. Nice haul!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth and fellow midlanders.

Chain brake lever for the 029 supposed to hit my porch this morning. And got the lever for the 024 Saturday. Off to C'list they go.

Geezer day care (casino) was good yesterday. Came home on the plus side. Tired today. Pushin them buttons wears me out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all..
Bleh...
Monday...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> Here is my plunder from yesterday. It is Western Soapberry. I unloaded it at the house to split and burn in a couple years. Anybody ever burned any?
> 
> View attachment 402134
> View attachment 402135
> View attachment 402136


wow! i have never even heard of that one. is it related to hackberry?


----------



## Homelite410

morning fellas!


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> wow! i have never even heard of that one. is it related to hackberry?


 
I do not think so. They do share the same habitat. In fact, the fence row I am cutting from is about 85% soapberry and 10% hackberry. I started a thread in the firewood section. Our very own SteveSS figured out what it was.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/my-turn-what-is-it.271917/

The only thing I could find on firewood says it is easy to split and excellent fuel, grouping it with various oaks, ironwood, locust, mulberry, sugar maple, etc. It is HEAVY, but cuts easier than any other hardwoods, or my chain sharpening skills are improving.

http://www.thechimneysweep.ca/8firewoodchartw.html

http://www.texasbeyondhistory.net/ethnobot/images/soapberry.html

The berries are poisonous. My dog ate some and got sick as a dog  The indians (and others) used the berries to make soap; and made arrows from the wood. The berries do have some medicinal value too. These trees are on a river bottom within a couple hundred yards of the Arkansas River.

http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/tree/sapsapd/all.html


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Yup, and they slow, but people think they're dependable, soooo...
> I just keep some parts on hand for em'...



Jack Horner Mach. keeps flippy caps and bar nuts right at the counter. Saves walkin back in the shelves.


----------



## Brettl

Good morning, barely.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth and fellow midlanders.
> 
> Chain brake lever for the 029 supposed to hit my porch this morning. And got the lever for the 024 Saturday. Off to C'list they go.
> 
> Geezer day care (casino) was good yesterday. Came home on the plus side. Tired today. Pushin them buttons wears me out.



Do you have 2 024s Carl? I saw one on cl in St. Joe.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Do you have 2 024s Carl? I saw one on cl in St. Joe.



Just the one. Got a brake lever for it Saturday. Just picked up the pivot washer and screw this am.
Fellow looking at it and the 290 this afternoon.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## SteveSS

Howdy, Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Plumb out of MS290's.

But, have a 029 to tak its place.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening gentleman.


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Plumb out of MS290's.
> 
> But, have a 029 to tak its place.
> View attachment 402340


That's a good lookin' saw.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening, Kenneth. How was the day? Kinda slow here at work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It was cold damp and windy. Other than that it was a great day.


----------



## warjohn

Yesterday kinda spoiled me. I got a lot done. Garage is almost organized. I can at least get to my workbench. James and I spent the afternoon cleaning up our concession trailer so we can put it up for sale.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Just the one. Got a brake lever for it Saturday. Just picked up the pivot washer and screw this am.
> Fellow looking at it and the 290 this afternoon.



Cool beans! Good saws sell fast. That's a great looking 029. 
I'd like to run across a bunch of basketcase saws but haven't yet found a source. Do you look for them at tree companies?


----------



## Hinerman

Good evening all. Cooking spaghetti now for dinner tomorrow night. Smells damn good...


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> That's a good lookin' saw.


Had to replace the chassis/tanks as the fuel compartment took a hard hit. Otherwise looked low hr. saw.

Complete tear down and reassembly.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Cool beans! Good saws sell fast. That's a great looking 029.
> I'd like to run across a bunch of basketcase saws but haven't yet found a source. Do you look for them at tree companies?



Word has spread around by satisfied clients that I collect old saws.

About ready for another pile. The Farm Boss types are easy to fix and sell themselves.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's,

Hope everyone has a safe day!


----------



## gritz

Morning Chet! I messed with that 08 last night. It'll pop off and run with a squirt of fuel down the carb. Everything looks pretty decent so far. Fuel line is gummy in the tank and hard on the outside. Carb seemed clean, but will need new diaphragms. I found about another 1/2 pound of mud dauber nests out of there, lol.

It's going to be another super busy day today looks like. Good for business I guess.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, let me introduce to you chit wood commonly known as box elder.







We have half of a mile of that stuff to clean up and I don't know what to do with it! I hate to just push it in a pile, but is it worth taking home?


----------



## jetmd

Wow Mike that is nice! The grain and color are striking.


----------



## Homelite410

Those aren't mine I just wanted to show you guys the potential of it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

if you've got a way to mill it, you should. if you don't use it shouldn't be too hard to sell to a cabinet maker for counter tops. just sayin


----------



## RVALUE

jerrycmorrow said:


> if you've got a way to mill it, you should. if you don't use it shouldn't be too hard to sell to a cabinet maker for counter tops. just sayin




Those tops are in high demand........................ Just saying.......


----------



## sam-tip

Nathan knows a wood turner. 30 inch lathe I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Those tops are in high demand........................ Just saying.......


How thick?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Morning fellas, let me introduce to you chit wood commonly known as box elder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have half of a mile of that stuff to clean up and I don't know what to do with it! I hate to just push it in a pile, but is it worth taking home?


Wow! That is real purdy.[emoji7]


----------



## Brettl

Beautiful wood. Be a shame to put it in a burn pile. Is that a softwood?


----------



## Homelite410

Very soft wood! Everyone we drop, the top explodes with rot......


----------



## SteveSS

Those pics are amazing!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Very soft wood! Everyone we drop, the top explodes with rot......


 
You might venture over into the milling forum to get their opinion or see if there is any interest in your area. I did a small search and it seems to be sought after by wood turners and for lumber, not so much for firewood, but it will burn.


----------



## Homelite410

I need to just mill one this Friday!


----------



## Brettl

From a woodworkers view, I'm starting to really take a new look at softwood. In one thread, I saw some cottonwood that had been slabbed and it looked very nice.


----------



## Homelite410

Brett, I have a 30" cottonwood whole saw log (30') been down for 5 years, I sooooooooo want to see if it is spalted!!! I want to make the laundry room counters out of it!


----------



## Homelite410

Hoping it looks like this!


----------



## Brettl

Wow! What kind of mill do you have?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Has a spalted maple test log but I made cookies of it. City tree. No mill will touch a city tree.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Hedgerow

...
Bout 20" across and solid.. Set it and a walnut log back from a fence row clear..


----------



## Homelite410

Brettl said:


> Wow! What kind of mill do you have?


----------



## RVALUE

I'd slice it 2 1/2 or 2 3/4 min.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> I'd slice it 2 1/2 or 2 3/4 min.


Duly Noted...


----------



## Brettl

Homelite410 said:


>


Cool. I have the Timberjig but haven't used it yet. I can see a real design advantage in yours if a guy needs an auxiliary oiler. What kind of wood is that ?


----------



## Homelite410

That is walnut. Our new headboard!



I also have this one but never used it.



will you be up on the 28th?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Evening Men. Nice looking stuff there Mike,


----------



## 67L36Driver

Joetown is the home of what was originally Walnut Log. They and Bishops and Fajen in Warsaw, Mo. supplied gunstock blanks to the world. Now they turn veneer hardwood.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, the 029 is gone already. Yikes!


----------



## Brettl

Homelite410 said:


> That is walnut. Our new headboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this one but never used it.
> 
> 
> 
> will you be up on the 28th?


I thought it was. Walnut is one of my favorites to work with. I like the smell of it and the dark finish too. Where is the cut on the 28th? Is it a charity cut? One day event?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brettl http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kc-mo-cut-saturday-feb-28th.271882/


----------



## cobey

hi Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whats up Cobey.


----------



## cobey

getting a 660


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats up Cobey.


 how are you


----------



## RVALUE

Walnut is my least favorite to work with. I don't like the smell of the dust. Looks good though!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> getting a 660


Them are heavy sows cobey.  Just riled up the stihl guys


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Them are heavy sows cobey.  Just riled up the stihl guys


Naaaa... They know they're heavy too...


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Them are heavy sows cobey.  Just riled up the stihl guys


 i got it to save ware and tare on the saws that i like  and i can get parts and chad or me (ya right) can fix it


----------



## cobey

ill still use my echo's


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa... They know they're heavy too...



Yeah, that's part of the reason I went with a 30" bar instead of a 36". I'm young, but I only get it out if I absolutely have to. Like on Sunday to get this locust stump cut off. Three trees grown together at the base in reality.













I thought it was really pretty.


----------



## cobey

mine has a 20" on it, ill get a 28 or 30 for it. it will be a good bucking trailer saw


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa... They know they're heavy too...


And S.........L.........O..........W......... [emoji8]


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas..... We found out today!


----------



## gritz

I've run mine with a 20" bar on it, but the 361 is my go to saw for something with a 20" bar. My ported 026 is a close second, but I think the 361 is still my favorite.


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas..... We found out today!



That's super cool! Happy for you!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> And S.........L.........O..........W......... [emoji8]


 hopefully it will save me from beating up my 60cc saws


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas..... We found out today!


 congrats


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> hopefully it will save me from beating up my 60cc saws


60cc tweeners are my favorite!!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> 60cc tweeners are my favorite!!


 mine too


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin fellas, thought me and the wife was goin to fist city inside the race bros. Today. I saw a very, very clean used 346xp NE I told her that was an awesome saw at one helluva price. She proceed to tell me it wasn't that good of a saw and it was overpriced. Lol. So I gave in. I just bought a new 545 auto tune bout 3 mos. Ago. Anyways I don't know the back story but askin price was $250. One of yall locals should grab it. Thought I'd pass it on . Yall have a good evenin.


----------



## Hinerman

bigtuna said:


> Evenin fellas, thought me and the wife was goin to fist city inside the race bros. Today. I saw a very, very clean used 346xp NE I told her that was an awesome saw at one helluva price. She proceed to tell me it wasn't that good of a saw and it was overpriced. Lol. So I gave in. I just bought a new 545 auto tune bout 3 mos. Ago. Anyways I don't know the back story but askin price was $250. One of yall locals should grab it. Thought I'd pass it on . Yall have a good evenin.



where at?


----------



## bigtuna

Carthage,mo. Just killed me to walk outa there without it. I'm sure they don't put them on the floor not running. It just looked like a deal to me.


----------



## cobey

get it Thomas


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Carthage,mo. Just killed me to walk outa there without it. I'm sure they don't put them on the floor not running. It just looked like a deal to me.


Thanks for the heads up...!!!
Gotta get one to build...


----------



## old cookie

AH what time does Race Brothers open?The race is on.I got one but a backup would be nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning errbody!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt let me know if the 346 falls thru .


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. The 346 vultures are out today  Matt, snag it, since it is in your backyard. If not for you, for one of us.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Done with the Stihls from the pile and back on the Echos.
Lord help me, I snagged three carcasses off evilbay to feed the fire. We be tophandle central.

Fellow who carried off the 029 was from Nevada, Mo.. Traveled all the way to Joetown. Side trips to Cabelas and KCI airport.


----------



## 67L36Driver

On a sad note:

My wife's BFF 's husband passed away yesterday afternoon. He was my deer hunting partner for twenty plus years.
I got used to drinking my coffee black because I would always run out of my pre-mix and end up drinking his. Bagged a few deer together.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> On a sad note:
> 
> My wife's BFF 's husband passed away yesterday afternoon. He was my deer hunting partner for twenty plus years.
> I got used to drinking my coffee black because I would always run out of my pre-mix and end up drinking his. Bagged a few deer together.


sorry for your loss carl. good buds (local) are hard to find. death sucks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bob was involved in the MODOC hunter safety education program for many years. One of the greatest 'bull shipper' I've ever known.
If his students ever knew about some of the stupid stunts we pulled out hunting ............


----------



## Brettl

gritz said:


> Yeah, that's part of the reason I went with a 30" bar instead of a 36". I'm young, but I only get it out if I absolutely have to. Like on Sunday to get this locust stump cut off. Three trees grown together at the base in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was really pretty.



That would be awesome wood to mill!


----------



## Brettl

Sorry for your loss Carl. Sounds like a cool guy to have known.

Good morning everyone. Gonna be chilly cuttin today. High of 41 with 20 and 30 mph gusts.

Concerning the charity/gtg, I'd like to make that. I'm going to look at my schedule and finances and see if its doable.


----------



## Hinerman

Anybody interested in some Homies and stuff:

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/4886419960.html


----------



## Homelite410

I don't see any "grail saws" oh well....


----------



## Brettl

Is it just me, or....

WHERE DO THE SCRENCHES GO?!?!?
I've bought 4 New Stihls in my life and I'm now down to only one scrench. 

I suppose it is just me, my dad never loses anything and always knows where things are at. I'll be damned if I'll spend a bunch of money on a scrench when I have ratchets and screwdrivers. I like the 2 in 1 concept though. With a bench grinder, a guy could grind a ratched handle end to a flathead...


----------



## workshop

Local dealer to me sells screnches for $1 each.


----------



## SteveSS

Brettl said:


> Is it just me, or....
> 
> WHERE DO THE SCRENCHES GO?!?!?
> I've bought 4 New Stihls in my life and I'm now down to only one scrench.
> 
> I suppose it is just me, my dad never loses anything and always knows where things are at. I'll be damned if I'll spend a bunch of money on a scrench when I have ratchets and screwdrivers. I like the 2 in 1 concept though. With a bench grinder, a guy could grind a ratched handle end to a flathead...


I broke down and bought one the other day at the Stihl shop that was wrench on the wrench end, and t-27 on the other end. Is it a trench?


----------



## Homelite410

I use my bench scrench as much as any other!


----------



## Brettl

workshop said:


> Local dealer to me sells screnches for $1 each.



Maybe I should check. He might cut me a break.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I don't see any "grail saws" oh well....


650's and 750's are a rare find...
Can't swing a dead cat without hitting an xl of some sort...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Local dealer to me sells screnches for $1 each.



That can't be Carpenters you're talking about..??


----------



## RVALUE

See here, Hedge knows everything. He is the only person Chuck Norris is afraid of.


----------



## Homelite410

RVALUE said:


> See here, Hedge knows everything. He is the only person Chuck Norris is afraid of.


----------



## awol

Awww, my hero, John Wayne!!!!


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> That can't be Carpenters you're talking about..??


Nixa Hardware.


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> Awww, my hero, John Wayne!!!!


One of my all time favorites. Favorite John Wayne movie is El Dorado.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


>





Say whuh??
This fella was my favorite...


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 402778
> 
> Say whuh??
> This fella was my favorite...


......Mathewwww......
He and John Wayne both played in the movie Hondo. There may have been others also.


----------



## Homelite410

last nights entertainment.... And 16' of storage!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> ......Mathewwww......
> He and John Wayne both played in the movie Hondo. There may have been others also.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> last nights entertainment.... And 16' of storage!!!


Maybe that chain was designed for polishing...


----------



## Homelite410

Something like that!


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> One of my all time favorites. Favorite John Wayne movie is El Dorado.



Two here. 'The Searchers'. And 'The Cowboys'.

Yup, if either were on tonight I'd watch it.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 402789


 Well he is taller than John Wayne, ain't he?!


----------



## RVALUE

My Dad grew up down the street from John Wayne. My dad set the lot on fire REAL close to his house, and as the fire trucks put it out, he and his brother (my uncle) just watched with their mouths closed. FOR ONCE. In those days, we could get by with being a kid, even in Hollywood. 

But I also agree, John Wayne was an american hero, and we need more of those. Really. 






Chuck Norris is too, but no one is around to vote.................. 

Some of those Chuck Norris sites are really funny. I think it was on AS that someone showed when google had a special site for Chuck. It was hilarious. 

http://www.nochucknorris.com/


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> last nights entertainment.... And 16' of storage!!!


 


is that a milling chain???


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> is that a milling chain???


No.. I think that's a broked chain...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> No.. I think that's a broked chain...


 does it look that way on purpose?


----------



## cobey

top of the tooth broke off?


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> does it look that way on purpose?


Inexperienced file operator that has burned wood for 20 years...... SMH......


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a fantastic day...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> last nights entertainment.




Not much left after it is fixed How many trips around the grinder did it take to fix? A good bow saw wood cut faster. Mornin Mike.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thomas your up early.


----------



## RVALUE

He had to go to the mailbox to check for a redigun.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thomas your up early.


 
Yes sir. Went to bed early and woke up before the alarm to "make water" and couldn't go back to sleep.



RVALUE said:


> He had to go to the mailbox to check for a redigun.


 
One of these days. I will be placing my order before the next charity cut to save on shipping.


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> last nights entertainment.... And 16' of storage!!!



Looks like the first tooth I tried to sharpen when I got the Timberline Sharpener. That thing will grind'em flat every time if you don't get it set right. When you get it right though, you can almost shave with it.

Someone turned the thermostat down this morning. 15 degrees @ 0715, and the water in the boiler was down to 149. I'm getting this thing figured out finally. Playing around with my loads i've finally got it down to where I get more ash than coal when it's time for the next fill. I had been WAY over filing it and using more wood than I really needed to. I'll have it down to a science next year.


----------



## SteveSS

Oh.......Morning folks!


----------



## sam-tip

SteveSS said:


> I'm getting this thing figured out finally. Playing around with my loads i've finally got it down to where I get more ash than coal when it's time for the next fill. I had been WAY over filing it and using more wood than I really needed to. I'll have it down to a science next year.



I kept saying that for 3 1/2 years. Boiler doing great now. Just waiting for the other shoe to drop!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Yes sir. Went to bed early and woke up before the alarm to "make water" and couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days. I will be placing my order before the next charity cut to save on shipping.



Yes, gets worse the older you get.

Tip: Do not agree to a prostate biopsy. You really don't want to go there.[emoji15]

Someone left the freezer door open. Down to 47 in the garage.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Homelite410

+1 here 30 mph winds....... Reminds me I need new Windows!


----------



## SteveSS

This place had new windows when we bought it last year. The bad things is, it was built in '58 and the exterior walls aren't insulated so the windows don't help a real whole lot. Insulation will be a project for down the road for sure.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Built our house twenty eight years ago. Six inch walls and double pane Anderson windows. Cellulose in the attic and fiberglass bats in the walls.
Single story 1800 sq ft.
Our heating and cooling is less than neighboring houses at 1200 sq ft

Also have two fireplaces I can't burn due to Blondie's nose. Stinks she says.[emoji19]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Yes, gets worse the older you get.
> 
> Tip: Do not agree to a prostate biopsy. You really don't want to go there.[emoji15]...


carl,
just for clarification for these young bucks. that don't mean don't get biopsies done on the pollups found in the colon. if you got the big C its better to know early when its easily (so-they-say) curable. don't know that I agree with you regarding the prostate but I ain't been faced with that yet either. getting old aint fer sissies. just gotta keep putting one foot in front of the other. just sayin


----------



## Homelite410

SteveSS said:


> This place had new windows when we bought it last year. The bad things is, it was built in '58 and the exterior walls aren't insulated so the windows don't help a real whole lot. Insulation will be a project for down the road for sure.


My house built in 1920 and I still have single pane windows!


----------



## Brettl

Good morning everyone.

Anybody seen that 52cc no name saw on OK cl for $600?  Generic looking plastic, aluminum case.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Anybody seen that 52cc no name saw on OK cl for $600?  Generic looking plastic, aluminum case.



No.

I did call the turd head with the Makita 64cc(?). He don't know the model number and rude to boot. Texted me a long tirade about doomsday prepers and to GFM.

Blocked that number.


----------



## Brettl

I think it's in Broken Arrow. Came up when I searched chainsaw. I was searching Wichita area and it came up in nearby areas. Didn't see the Makita. There was a real nice Dollar 6400 for 400 here in town a couple weeks ago. He's a good seller, always puts his initials JS in the title. He's in Valley Center, a suburb of Wichita. He's fordfairlane on chainsawrepaircreateaforum. He's a Dolmar guy so if you're looking you could pm him from over there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

There is a fellow south of KC who has a Silver Logmaster he wants to move along.


----------



## Brettl

I do see a Makita DCS510 for 250 in OKCity. Looks in really nice shape.


----------



## Redhorse

Homelite410 said:


> My house built in 1920 and I still have single pane windows!


My house may have been here during civil war, maps show the road going around where it sits now. Single pane windows that rattle when shut front door. No insulation in walls. When the wind blows and it is cool the house is cold. 
Got some wood cut this morning it was pretty cold and really windy. Didn't get my sleep rearranged to a normal patter so ended up staying up all night and got done around 1030 now trying to take a nap



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awol

Brought home this new saw from the dealer today. It will be for sale someday, after I use it to get an education on stratos and autotune............if I don't fall in love with it first, that is! Mike is gonna think I shoulda held out for a red one!


----------



## sam-tip

My favorite saw is my wicked 562xp. Now my 346 just sits and collects dust. Works great with a 20" Techlite bar and square chain.


----------



## Brettl

It was a great day to cut. Cold enough that I had to work to stay warm in a long sleeved shirt. Warm enough to make me sweat with a coat on. I love the 20s and 30s with light winds. I'd say no wind but this is Kansas.

My 440 catches in the cut sometimes, likes it's hitting wire or something. It's a safety chain with so much crap between the cutters that I don't know how it can cut. Actually though, it cuts really well. Anyway, not low rakers. I need to pull the bar and check the tip.


----------



## dave53223

sam-tip said:


> My favorite saw is my wicked 562xp. Now my 346 just sits and collects dust. Works great with a 20" Techlite bar and square chain.


That saw cuts like crazy.


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> It was a great day to cut. Cold enough that I had to work to stay warm in a long sleeved shirt. Warm enough to make me sweat with a coat on. I love the 20s and 30s with light winds. I'd say no wind but this is Kansas.
> 
> My 440 catches in the cut sometimes, likes it's hitting wire or something. It's a safety chain with so much crap between the cutters that I don't know how it can cut. Actually though, it cuts really well. Anyway, not low rakers. I need to pull the bar and check the tip.



I was raised in Prairie Village, Ks. Don't let the name fool ya. Our house was 1 mile from the Missouri state line and Kansas City, Mo. Went to trade school in Salina, Ks. for 2 years and worked with a custom wheat crew during the summer between school years. Started in Oklahoma and took a bus home from Minot, North Dakota in August. I know all about the wind in Kansas. Only thing to stop the wind from Canada is a barb wire fence somewhere in Nebraska.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I was raised in Prairie Village, Ks. Don't let the name fool ya. Our house was 1 mile from the Missouri state line and Kansas City, Mo. Went to trade school in Salina, Ks. for 2 years and worked with a custom wheat crew during the summer between school years. Started in Oklahoma and took a bus home from Minot, North Dakota in August. I know all about the wind in Kansas. Only thing to stop the wind from Canada is a barb wire fence somewhere in Nebraska.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad's supposed to be getting the specs from him. He's wanting to build table of some sort so I guess he's looking for wider planks. I'll try to get the specs and see if I can't get to Matt's. He has some toys I'd like to try anyway and stuff, If'n he'd have me... LOL


----------



## Locust Cutter

awol said:


> Brought home this new saw from the dealer today. It will be for sale someday, after I use it to get an education on stratos and autotune............if I don't fall in love with it first, that is! Mike is gonna think I shoulda held out for a red one!
> 
> View attachment 403077


I got mine back from Terry the other day. I haven't had the chance to cut with it yet but I did get to run it today. It runs MUCH better high and low than before and idles too. I am a happy camper!!!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Brought home this new saw from the dealer today. It will be for sale someday, after I use it to get an education on stratos and autotune............if I don't fall in love with it first, that is! Mike is gonna think I shoulda held out for a red one!
> 
> View attachment 403077


Yes, red is sexier, and remember, less is more on strato at's.... Right Matt?


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Brought home this new saw from the dealer today. It will be for sale someday, after I use it to get an education on stratos and autotune............if I don't fall in love with it first, that is! Mike is gonna think I shoulda held out for a red one!
> 
> View attachment 403077


oh wow!!!!!!!!! from mac's to a 562xp.... in one year


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Dad's supposed to be getting the specs from him. He's wanting to build table of some sort so I guess he's looking for wider planks. I'll try to get the specs and see if I can't get to Matt's. He has some toys I'd like to try anyway and stuff, If'n he'd have me... LOL


Swing by whenever..
Just gimme a shout so I can be here!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Yes, red is sexier, and remember, less is more on strato at's.... Right Matt?


Yup.. Less BD is the ticket...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim was supposed to be by here this afternoon but had to cancel. Seems the Ford High Rise is having brake issues.

I think I have him encouraged to put some of his overflow on C'list.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, Happy Friday hope everyone has a safe day!


----------



## Ken12

Good morning everyone. Gonna take a day off to get some wood cutting done. Stack is getting low and the Hardy likes getting fed a couple times a day. Hope everyone has a productive day.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Brought home this new saw from the dealer today. It will be for sale someday, after I use it to get an education on stratos and autotune............if I don't fall in love with it first, that is! Mike is gonna think I shoulda held out for a red one!
> 
> View attachment 403077


 
I never thought I would see the day...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


>


 
So did you pick up the 346 at Race Brothers?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy yall


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

We are going to be Echo tophandle central for a while.



Fellow sold them without chain brakes so they would fit in med flat rate box.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> So did you pick up the 346 at Race Brothers?


Nope.. Stuck in Springfield till late this afternoon..


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> We are going to be Echo tophandle central for a while.
> View attachment 403240
> 
> 
> Fellow sold them without chain brakes so they would fit in med flat rate box.



Which ones did you get? I have a 360 and older 301. Both need a bit of a tune-up.

Wanna throw this out there. I'm in search of the short 024 air filters. Tough to find good ones. Haven't found a good aftermarket one yet. Local dealer wants $31 for a new one!

I'm thinking of reflocking them myself. I think I could apply glue to the plastic frame and stretch a fabric(felt?) of some kind across the frame. I'd have to cut around holes with a xacto knife but that's no problem.

Another option is adapting the cover and such to a different filter.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have two CS341 from the tree service pile. Another on 100 year lease to Jim. And, got three CS3000 carcasses off evilbay. Should get two runners out of that deal as I have enuff leftover parts.

31 bux. Yikes!


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> I have two CS341 from the tree service pile. Another on 100 year lease to Jim. And, got three CS3000 carcasses off evilbay. Should get two runners out of that deal as I have enuff leftover parts.
> 
> 31 bux. Yikes!



Good deal! I'm going to have to start watching the bay closer. Need a CS400 top end right now. Actually, I haven't tore it down so I might be able to use at least the cylinder.


----------



## bigtuna

Not to late to buy this for you wife for valentine's day. Was in there this morn. Talked to the guy said the guy just traded in for bigger saw said it ru s great. Looks like all three grey is still on the one cover that usually comes off quick. You guys have a good day.


----------



## Brettl

Oh yes, good morning everyone. 
Well my Hutzl MS170/180 engine finally hit Detroit today. 3 weeks but I ain't complainin, I knew about their shipping time.


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> Jim was supposed to be by here this afternoon but had to cancel. Seems the Ford High Rise is having brake issues.
> 
> I think I have him encouraged to put some of his overflow on C'list.



I bet I could help him with some of his overflow problem and save him the hassle of C'list


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> Which ones did you get? I have a 360 and older 301. Both need a bit of a tune-up.
> 
> Wanna throw this out there. I'm in search of the short 024 air filters. Tough to find good ones. Haven't found a good aftermarket one yet. Local dealer wants $31 for a new one!
> 
> I'm thinking of reflocking them myself. I think I could apply glue to the plastic frame and stretch a fabric(felt?) of some kind across the frame. I'd have to cut around holes with a xacto knife but that's no problem.
> 
> Another option is adapting the cover and such to a different filter.


I've used felt flocking material on some filters in the past. Got good results from it too. Used a spray adhesive, lightly, on the old filter and dusted the flocking on. Let it set up for a couple of days and blew off the excess material. Even comes in different colors.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> I've used felt flocking material on some filters in the past. Got good results from it too. Used a spray adhesive, lightly, on the old filter and dusted the flocking on. Let it set up for a couple of days and blew off the excess material. Even comes in different colors.


 please describe this flocking material you reference. how to get it? etc.
how long you been using the filters since repairing? how they doin?
as per normal, pix or it didn't happen


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Oh yes, good morning everyone.
> Well my Hutzl MS170/180 engine finally hit Detroit today. 3 weeks but I ain't complainin, I knew about their shipping time.



I got the 49mm complete engine in twelve days. The 20 nylon chain bumpers have not hit a USPS location yet in 22 days. Yikes!
I filed a complaint with evilbay. I needed them two weeks ago. But, thirteen bux for twenty is seven cheaper than Stihl dealer.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

will someone tell me the name and number of that guy with all the homelite parts up around springfield? I had it written down but its gone. rebuilding a SEZA but need parts. thanks, jerry


----------



## Hedgerow

Bwahahahaha.....


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 403352
> 
> Bwahahahaha.....


 sweet!!


----------



## sam-tip

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 403352
> 
> Bwahahahaha.....


NICE!

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 403352
> 
> Bwahahahaha.....


 Uh-ohh..........Does it run good enough?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 403352
> 
> Bwahahahaha.....



'Bout time. That the one at Race Bros.?


----------



## workshop

jerrycmorrow said:


> please describe this flocking material you reference. how to get it? etc.
> how long you been using the filters since repairing? how they doin?
> as per normal, pix or it didn't happen



Go to www.flockit.com. in essence it's similar to felt, like you'd by in a hobby store, only ground up real fine. It comes with a brush on glue, but that won't work on a filter. I used a spray contact adhesive like from permetex or 3m. Did it about 5 or 6 years ago on a 10-10. Not sure if I still have that saw, it was part of the big trade with diggers_dad. I later got about half of those back. Ill have to do some digging to see if I have it still.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Uh-ohh..........Does it run good enough?


Yes...
And no...


----------



## gritz

Got my keg exchanged. Should have my German Hefeweizen back on tap tomorrow night. Might go cut wood tomorrow, or maybe just play around at the house................


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> 'Bout time. That the one at Race Bros.?


Yes.. It was clean..
Already need new muffler bolts..


----------



## Ken12

So this morning I was out cutting down some dead trees in the woods and cutting it up for firewood. But what happened next I honestly can't remember cause I woke up in the hospital with 11 staples in my head and a horrible headache. Apparently part of the treetop had broke and came back down on me as I was making my last cut to drop. In 30 plus years of getting wood I've never had anything like this happen to me. Now I can say I have. We can never be too safe out there. God was definitely looking over me today. I know he always does.


----------



## workshop

Ken12 said:


> So this morning I was out cutting down some dead trees in the woods and cutting it up for firewood. But what happened next I honestly can't remember cause I woke up in the hospital with 11 staples in my head and a horrible headache. Apparently part of the treetop had broke and came back down on me as I was making my last cut to drop. In 30 plus years of getting wood I've never had anything like this happen to me. Now I can say I have. We can never be too safe out there. God was definitely looking over me today. I know he always does.



Man, that's awful. Do you need some help getting firewood? I can come over next Saturday. You're not that far from me.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ken12 said:


> So this morning I was out cutting down some dead trees in the woods and cutting it up for firewood. But what happened next I honestly can't remember cause I woke up in the hospital with 11 staples in my head and a horrible headache. Apparently part of the treetop had broke and came back down on me as I was making my last cut to drop. In 30 plus years of getting wood I've never had anything like this happen to me. Now I can say I have. We can never be too safe out there. God was definitely looking over me today. I know he always does.


Dead trees have dead limbs.. = widow makers... You are correct.. The Lord was looking out for you today. Your wife is not a widow... All the PPE in the world won't keep a limb from falling out.. Always look up.. Sure am glad all ya got was stitches Ken!!!


----------



## Ken12

I appreciate the offer Steve but my sister and brother in law brought down a couple Rick to me earlier this evening.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ken12 said:


> So this morning I was out cutting down some dead trees in the woods and cutting it up for firewood. But what happened next I honestly can't remember cause I woke up in the hospital with 11 staples in my head and a horrible headache. Apparently part of the treetop had broke and came back down on me as I was making my last cut to drop. In 30 plus years of getting wood I've never had anything like this happen to me. Now I can say I have. We can never be too safe out there. God was definitely looking over me today. I know he always does.


Absolutely, Praises to God that you are ok. We were out felling some big oaks this afternoon for a client when Darick had a 36" dbh white oak barber chair on him. Thankfully he wasn't using the standard back cut method or it would have been much much worse not to mention much more dangerous for him. Hard hats are a must while felling boys!!!! Especially dead trees. They don't call them widowmakers for nothing.........


----------



## Ken12

I am so very thankful because I know it could have been so much worse. I think I see a hard helmet in my future lol.


----------



## lumberjackchef

A couple pics of our pile from today and where we scouted yesterday! One of the most beautiful place in bourbon county. That bluff is about 50' from the creek below with a nice cedar forest perched on the top of it...


----------



## cobey

i got my new heater tonight, ordered online from home depot. BEFORE I cut a hole in the wall, im
gonna hook it up and see how it heats


----------



## cobey

Ken12 said:


> I am so very thankful because I know it could have been so much worse. I think I see a hard helmet in my future lol.


 always look for widowmakers, a hard hat wont save you from heavy falling tree parts. im glad you are ok


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Cobey!! 
I replaced the impulse and fuel line on the 540.. Both had holes.. The garbage line I replaced it with ain't exactly great, but it idles now...


----------



## cobey

sweet! Its a neat saw I hope he likes it  hope my new one is cool too


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jerrycmorrow said:


> will someone tell me the name and number of that guy with all the homelite parts up around springfield? I had it written down but its gone. rebuilding a SEZA but need parts. thanks, jerry


Bump


----------



## Hinerman

Ken12 said:


> So this morning I was out cutting down some dead trees in the woods and cutting it up for firewood. But what happened next I honestly can't remember cause I woke up in the hospital with 11 staples in my head and a horrible headache. Apparently part of the treetop had broke and came back down on me as I was making my last cut to drop. In 30 plus years of getting wood I've never had anything like this happen to me. Now I can say I have. We can never be too safe out there. God was definitely looking over me today. I know he always does.



PTL you are ok. Were you by yourself?


----------



## gritz

Ken12 said:


> So this morning I was out cutting down some dead trees in the woods and cutting it up for firewood. But what happened next I honestly can't remember cause I woke up in the hospital with 11 staples in my head and a horrible headache. Apparently part of the treetop had broke and came back down on me as I was making my last cut to drop. In 30 plus years of getting wood I've never had anything like this happen to me. Now I can say I have. We can never be too safe out there. God was definitely looking over me today. I know he always does.



Glad you're ok.


----------



## cobey

I just figured out the area built for my old dryer was 2" too small for the new one


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> Bump


 Steve.. (workshop has lots of homelite parts, mojim does too)


----------



## Ken12

Hinerman said:


> PTL you are ok. Were you by yourself?


Yes I was. I use that time for not only cutting wood but a time for God and I to conversate. My family has stated I can no longer go it alone anymore as I must have laid in the woods for 45 minutes to an hour before I had called anyone. I	don't remember driving my truck back to my parents house or anything after that until I was lying on that hospital bed in the emergency room. I know God had me all the way and if not for him I would never have been able to survive it. I give Him all the praise and glory.


----------



## Hinerman

Ken12 said:


> Yes I was. I use that time for not only cutting wood but a time for God and I to conversate. My family has stated I can no longer go it alone anymore as I must have laid in the woods for 45 minutes to an hour before I had called anyone. I don't remember driving my truck back to my parents house or anything after that until I was lying on that hospital bed in the emergency room. I know God had me all the way and if not for him I would never have been able to survive it. I give Him all the praise and glory.



That is amazing. Glad you are going to be ok. You know there are a lot of us around. Next time you want to go cut wood (and converse with the Creator) post a message here; and, maybe one of us can be your cutting buddy for a day. I don't talk much anyway so I won't interfere in your quiet time. I cut by myself a lot too and you have got me thinking harder about it. I don't know have any friends around here that like to cut wood on a regular basis. I have one that likes to go occasionally. We are supposed to cut on Monday, weather permitting.

Anybody else here cut alone on a regular basis?


----------



## lumberjackchef

one of the young uns that tagged along with me to hedgefest this fall has started a pretty steady post business over the winter. He has sent out many of his friend's to cut solo while he is in class at the local juco. recently i had a convo about this very type of scenerio happening because my SIL has started cutting for him as well and I told him it was not a wise thing to have anyone flying solo for the cost-benefit ratio is simply not worth it. so i have found myself filling in to be the partner cutter to help keep his cutting steady. He will be setting down to read this story for a reminder! So many people don't realize how important it is to have a partner for those what if moments. It is simply a miracle that you made it out of the woods that day and i rejoice with the angels that were watching over you that the Lord had other plans for you. A local teacher, a few years back, went on a wood cutting trip solo, but never returned home from the trip. he had a spring pole pierce him in the chest as he cut the tension side first, and the results were not good. Always strive to be safe gentleman, learn as much as you can for there is always something more to learn about cutting trees safely no matter how experienced you are, and don't go at it alone! As stated above there is always someone around that might like to tag along t cut with you and post it up here if nothing else who knows there is nothing better than a little impromtu GTG! Be blessed!


----------



## jetmd

Good morning Fella's,
I always try to cut with someone else. I drag them along willing or unwilling.
Also I wear my hardhat a lot, but then again I get made fun of a lot for all the PPE I wear.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> one of the young uns that tagged along with me to hedgefest this fall has started a pretty steady post business over the winter. He has sent out many of his friend's to cut solo while he is in class at the local juco. recently i had a convo about this very type of scenerio happening because my SIL has started cutting for him as well and I told him it was not a wise thing to have anyone flying solo for the cost-benefit ratio is simply not worth it. so i have found myself filling in to be the partner cutter to help keep his cutting steady. He will be setting down to read this story for a reminder! So many people don't realize how important it is to have a partner for those what if moments. It is simply a miracle that you made it out of the woods that day and i rejoice with the angels that were watching over you that the Lord had other plans for you. A local teacher, a few years back, went on a wood cutting trip solo, but never returned home from the trip. he had a spring pole pierce him in the chest as he cut the tension side first, and the results were not good. Always strive to be safe gentleman, learn as much as you can for there is always something more to learn about cutting trees safely no matter how experienced you are, and don't go at it alone! As stated above there is always someone around that might like to tag along t cut with you and post it up here if nothing else who knows there is nothing better than a little impromtu GTG! Be blessed!


 
Very well said...


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Good morning Fella's,
> I always try to cut with someone else. I drag them along willing or unwilling.
> Also I wear my hardhat a lot, but then again I get made fun of a lot for all the PPE I wear.


 
I am the PPE nerd....chaps, hard hat with face shield and ear muffs, safety glasses, chainsaw boots, gloves with kevlar (sometimes). I would probably wear an Ironman suit if I could.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> That is amazing. Glad you are going to be ok. You know there are a lot of us around. Next time you want to go cut wood (and converse with the Creator) post a message here; and, maybe one of us can be your cutting buddy for a day. I don't talk much anyway so I won't interfere in your quiet time. I cut by myself a lot too and you have got me thinking harder about it. I don't know have any friends around here that like to cut wood on a regular basis. I have one that likes to go occasionally. We are supposed to cut on Monday, weather permitting.
> 
> Anybody else here cut alone on a regular basis?


I do.. But I don't let Levi..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> That is amazing. Glad you are going to be ok. You know there are a lot of us around. Next time you want to go cut wood (and converse with the Creator) post a message here; and, maybe one of us can be your cutting buddy for a day. I don't talk much anyway so I won't interfere in your quiet time. I cut by myself a lot too and you have got me thinking harder about it. I don't know have any friends around here that like to cut wood on a regular basis. I have one that likes to go occasionally. We are supposed to cut on Monday, weather permitting.
> 
> Anybody else here cut alone on a regular basis?



I cut by myself all the time. Don't want to sound like a tough guy but when GOD says it time to come home don't matter how many people you have around. JMO


----------



## thinkrtinker

Like Kenneth, I cut by myself and am no tough guy.
If my feet move in the woods, the chain brake is on.
Have the scars to remind me not to go in a cedar thicket
cutting posts without using the brake every step.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I cut by myself all the time. Don't want to sound like a tough guy but *when GOD says it time to come home don't matter how many people you have around*. JMO


 
I agree Kenneth. I told my wife if I die in the woods to know I died doing what I love to do. I am more afraid of losing my mind and ending up in a nursing home. With that said, I have young sons to raise, so I do want to be there for them. In fact, one of them just got out of bed and gave me a big hug.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Steve.. (workshop has lots of homelite parts, mojim does too)


You might try Haralds small engine, out by Clever, Mo. They're not open Saturday or Sunday though. M-F till 6pm. They really like it if you have a part number.
Edit, phone # 1-417-743-2491.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders. 

Slept in late.

Widow maker got a farmer out east of town two years ago. His father and brother found him when he failed to show for lunchtime.


----------



## Brettl

cobey said:


> I just figured out the area built for my old dryer was 2" too small for the new one


You got a chainsaw don't ya?
Red neck remodel time.


----------



## Brettl

Glad you're ok Ken. Could've been worse. After 20 years of cutting I just recently bought Stihl hat with ear buffs and face shield. 

I cut on a regular basis. I cut about 20 minutes south and a little west of Wichita. I have another spot in Benton KS. I cut alone but I know it's not smart. 

I like my time in the woods and welcome anyone that's relatively close. I'll drive a hour or so to cut with someone else.


----------



## gritz

Had a pretty productive morning cutting wood with Chet. Always good to get out and run the saws. Looks like we'll have a good amount of trees on the ground to get started on the 28th. Just gotta start sharpening chains........


----------



## 67L36Driver

Working thru the pile of tiny Echos. Not much joy, but some useful parts.
Have to hit PartsTree.com for a long list. Rings, seals and misc.


----------



## gritz

Huge breakthrough! I think I have my wife talked into learning to sharpen chains! We'll see how long that lasts, lol.


----------



## jetmd

Now that's funny, even Brenda got a chuckle out of that one!


----------



## gritz

jetmd said:


> Now that's funny, even Brenda got a chuckle out of that one!



Hasn't happened yet though. Remember, I said, "I think," lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ours is two longs and a short.







Well, not really.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas, pork roast n potatoes, bacon wrapped green beans drizzled in butter n brown sugar and cherry cheese pie for dessert.... Time fir a nap.......


----------



## Hedgerow

2 more dump loads of wood and another 10 yards of fence row cleared..
Headed to get a can of chew..


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas, pork roast n potatoes, bacon wrapped green beans drizzled in butter n brown sugar and cherry cheese pie for dessert.... Time fir a nap.......



If I had all that it would be time for a coma.


----------



## sawnami

Aaaaaahhhhh CHOO!!!

Not recommended for those with allergies [emoji31] [emoji37] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## awol

Worked on getting the modern saw broke in the last two days, 28 tanks of fuel and a whole lot of wood. Hauled two truck and trailer loads in between cutting today.


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> Worked on getting the modern saw broke in the last two days, 28 tanks of fuel and a whole lot of wood. Hauled two truck and trailer loads in between cutting today.
> View attachment 403647



I knew it! I always knew it. You're an animal.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> You might try Haralds small engine, out by Clever, Mo. They're not open Saturday or Sunday though. M-F till 6pm. They really like it if you have a part number.
> Edit, phone # 1-417-743-2491.


Thanks much


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hinerman said:


> ....Anybody else here cut alone on a regular basis?


I do. No cutting partners around. A lot wiser than used to. Had a small tree fall on my shoulder, neck, head. Glancing blow. One of the times I didn't wear a hard hat or watch the tops. Really surprised when it drove me to the ground. Left a good sized knot and was sore for 2-3 weeks. I knew I had been protected. Came to my senses laying on the ground with my running chainsaw about 6" from my hand. Now I never cut a standing tree without my HH on. never. I pray God's protection on us when we cut. Guessing most of us have similar stories


----------



## sawnami

Cut by myself 90% of the time. I've learned to be slow and calculating instead of speedy and risky. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Worked on getting the modern saw broke in the last two days, 28 tanks of fuel and a whole lot of wood. Hauled two truck and trailer loads in between cutting today.
> View attachment 403647



That is a lot of cutting on the fuel efficient 562. What do you think of the saw?


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Worked on getting the modern saw broke in the last two days, 28 tanks of fuel and a whole lot of wood. Hauled two truck and trailer loads in between cutting today.
> View attachment 403647



What?? And it hasn't blown up yet???


----------



## awol

That is a LOT of sawing, and the 562 is fairly efficient, but the fuel tank is very small on it. The Echo holds half again as much fuel, and will cut more wood on a tank full. The performance is a little disappointing, but it is still stock. The weight is not bad, but I still am getting used to the tiny front handle, and flimsy feel. Can hardly wait to get inside the thing!!!


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> What?? And it hasn't blown up yet???


 Nope, still runs! It does do a bit of knocking and clanking when its tryin to figure itself out. It also did not like pulling, and would not oil the 30" bar. At first it was hard to start when warm, but now takes right off on the first pull.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

awol said:


> Nope, still runs! It does do a bit of knocking and clanking when its tryin to figure itself out. It also did not like pulling, and would not oil the 30" bar. At first it was hard to start when warm, but now takes right off on the first pull.



You must be working the crap out of it.


----------



## awol

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You must be working the crap out of it.


Yeah, it has taken the place of the Echo the last two days. Except for the 30" bar!!


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> That is amazing. Glad you are going to be ok. You know there are a lot of us around. Next time you want to go cut wood (and converse with the Creator) post a message here; and, maybe one of us can be your cutting buddy for a day. I don't talk much anyway so I won't interfere in your quiet time. I cut by myself a lot too and you have got me thinking harder about it. I don't know have any friends around here that like to cut wood on a regular basis. I have one that likes to go occasionally. We are supposed to cut on Monday, weather permitting.
> 
> Anybody else here cut alone on a regular basis?


 sometimes I do


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Yeah, it has taken the place of the Echo the last two days. Except for the 30" bar!!


 30" bar,  thats what the big macs are for


----------



## old cookie

I always cut alone,would rather not but no choice.Got a hardhat with muffs and stuff for a gift from son.I think I am going to like it .Just need to remember to flip the muffs down when I start the saw .I cut a standing dead this week with a bunch of limbs on it.Cut look up cut look up every thing went fine.I have lost 2 friends to widow makers.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> I always cut alone,would rather not but no choice.Got a hardhat with muffs and stuff for a gift from son.I think I am going to like it .Just need to remember to flip the muffs down when I start the saw .I cut a standing dead this week with a bunch of limbs on it.Cut look up cut look up every thing went fine.I have lost 2 friends to widow makers.


 thats bad, i have seen and done some scary stuff back before i was educated on tree felling and cutting.
sorry about your friends cookie, like Kenneth says not when its our time, but when its Gods time for us to go
but we should always try to be safe  stay safe my friend


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> thats bad, i have seen and done some scary stuff back before i was educated on tree felling and cutting.
> sorry about your friends cookie, like Kenneth says not when its our time, but when its Gods time for us to go
> but we should always try to be safe  stay safe my friend


Good morning folks . I was was not implying not working safely..


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> The performance is a little disappointing, but it is still stock.



Newsflash...I have seen some of the saws you build and use. I think I can safely say that most, if not all, modern saws are going to disappoint you in stock form. In my limited experience, the only stock saw that impressed me was an 044. 

Good morning everybody. Time to get your worship on...


----------



## Hedgerow

This 365 special I got here is pretty stout in stock form.. 
Used it and the mighty mite 346 yesterday.. 
Happy, happy, happy...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Alan, have you opened the muffler on the 562 yet?
If not, do it, and run it before you dig into the internals..


----------



## Homelite410

ALWAYS use the decomp.........


----------



## gary courtney

good morning from n.e. texas


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Gary!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> This 365 special I got here is pretty stout in stock form..
> Used it and the mighty mite 346 yesterday..
> Happy, happy, happy...



Is that 365 the same saw I used on the bucking trailer?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Is that 365 the same saw I used on the bucking trailer?


No.. It's just a recent pick up..
Nothing done to it..


----------



## Hinerman

gary courtney said:


> good morning from n.e. texas



Bag any Texas Monsters this past deer season?


----------



## Homelite410

Matts getting to be used saw central!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> ALWAYS use the decomp.........


Absolutely...
Your saw will thank you by not breaking..
That your 2260?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely...
> Your saw will thank you by not breaking..
> That your 2260?


Yes Matt, 25° that morning and bumped up comp...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matts getting to be used saw central!


My intention is to sell this one to one of the logging crews here that seem to kill saws as fast as they get them..
And I usually ain't got anything for em on hand.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

It has gotten down to insulated coverall temps in the garage.

Funeral tomorrow for Blondie's BFF's husband and my deer hunting partner of twenty five plus years. We stopped going about five years ago as I was afraid I'd have to pack him out of the woods on my lonesome.


----------



## Hedgerow

I took a play from Carl's play book...
Got up, went outside.. Felt like crap, and went back in for a nap...

Ready for morning re take..
Prep for snowmageddon..
BBL.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I took a play from Carl's play book...
> Got up, went outside.. Felt like crap, and went back in for a nap...
> 
> Ready for morning re take..
> Prep for snowmageddon..
> BBL.


----------



## gritz

Well, I got my 20" chains sorted according to gauge. Got two chains cleaned, sharpened, and rakers set. I gave them a bath in bar oil and let them drip the excess off. Trying to get a little assembly line going..........


----------



## Brettl

awol said:


> Worked on getting the modern saw broke in the last two days, 28 tanks of fuel and a whole lot of wood. Hauled two truck and trailer loads in between cutting today.
> View attachment 403647



That's a good lookin saw. I may try a Husky someday, all the deals I fall into just happen to be Stihls. Cuttin and unloadin two truck and trailer loads in a day is a lot of work! I'm just trying to get back in shape and I'm tired after 1 good load of Osage in the F250. I love it though, it's really enjoyable work.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning folks . I was was not implying not working safely..


 safe is very good!


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas


----------



## cobey

afternoon Mike, got my new heater installed yesterday


----------



## Homelite410

Good deal cobey!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Steve!


----------



## workshop

Hey Mike! 

Got any snow up there?
I've heard 8-12 inches for around here.
If it does that, looks like I'm taking the Jeep to work tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Steve, no snow other than a week old...... 8° and light wind!


----------



## SteveSS

Nothing here either as far as snow. It's probably trying to sneak in after dark.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have 2+ on the ground. The wind made it terrible cold. SIL hauled us to the funeral home and back bless his heart.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brettl said:


> That's a good lookin saw. I may try a Husky someday, all the deals I fall into just happen to be Stihls. Cuttin and unloadin two truck and trailer loads in a day is a lot of work! I'm just trying to get back in shape and I'm tired after 1 good load of Osage in the F250. I love it though, it's really enjoyable work.



He has a wife that works as hard as he does and some boys that are learning the the art of hard work.


----------



## workshop

Howdy Kenneth. Did you have a good drive down? Might get a little dicey tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

watching SNL special....... these people are looking old 
Chevy looks... real bad  funny stuff but some still look pretty good


----------



## RVALUE

We are trying to figure out if tonight is a school night or not.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Howdy Kenneth. Did you have a good drive down? Might get a little dicey tonight and tomorrow.




It started drizzling on me about 10 miles from the hotel. Tomorrow could be an adventure.


----------



## Hedgerow

Drizzle stopped..
Fizzle...


----------



## workshop

Sleeted here about 6 then stopped, now sleeting real heavy again. 
Glad I've got the Jeep ready. Bumblebee's getting new tires in a couple of weeks. Then it'll be road ready.


----------



## Ken12

Think they are calling for up to 10 inches here. Not looking forward to it. I've become anti-snow and cold the older I get lol.


----------



## cobey

be carefull guys, everyone stay safe  I want to see you all again in one peice


----------



## sunfish

I thought it was supposed to ice, sleet & snow all day, but nothing here yet? Y'all be careful tomorrow.


----------



## gritz

Well, I finally quit playing with chains for the day. I got 6 sharpened, three more cleaned up, four more soaking in a coffee can. Managed to win concert tickets off the radio in the process as well! Now just enjoying a fire in the fireplace and a beer.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I thought it was supposed to ice, sleet & snow all day, but nothing here yet? Y'all be careful tomorrow.


Yup.. Ended up being a decent day...
Glad the weather guessers are wrong most the time..


----------



## sawnami

Mt Washington's weather can always make you feel better about the weather in your area. [emoji15] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not looking to go anywhere Monday but have funeral to attend at 10am.


----------



## old cookie

Never a good day for a funeral.but tomorrow will be bad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks rough out the window. Good morning


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning folks!

Came back from attending my son's graduation from flight school at Vance AFB, Enid, OK yesterday afternoon. Got to Harrisonville, MO about 4 pm & it started spitting sleet intermittently all the way to Clinton but then stopped. During the night we got around 2 inches of light dry snow but not the ice so as long as the road trucks haven't melted the snow into slush with salt, it will be easy driving here.


----------



## Ken12

3 to 4 inches here and not slowing down yet. Ugh!! Not liking this!


----------



## Hinerman

Just a blanket of snow here with nothing happening right now. Be safe today...


----------



## gritz

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Came back from attending my son's graduation from flight school at Vance AFB, Enid, OK yesterday afternoon. Got to Harrisonville, MO about 4 pm & it started spitting sleet intermittently all the way to Clinton but then stopped. During the night we got around 2 inches of light dry snow but not the ice so as long as the road trucks haven't melted the snow into slush with salt, it will be easy driving here.



You must be extremely proud! That is a tough gig to even be accepted for flight school. Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## warjohn

Roads in KC aren't too bad but getting anywhere is horrible. Nearly wrecked 4 times on I-35. People just can't drive. Everyone is in too much of a hurry.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning Southerners! Balmy +5 here light wind, no precip, gonna see if my neighbors cottonwood has spalted for my counter top in the laundry room! Its been down for 5 years with no bark on it and suspended off the ground! We shall see..... Y'all have a good day ya hear!


----------



## sawnami

Got to try out my 425 AWS. Cleared 200' of driveway in no time. 





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Need a blower on that thing Steve!


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Got to try out my 425 AWS. Cleared 200' of driveway in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That's a sweet ride ya got there steve!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Still coming down here. Only a couple inches so far though. Darick left my house last night around 7 and said he about slid off the curves by your house Cobey. He said it was a 30mph drive back to Galena!


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn said:


> Roads in KC aren't too bad but getting anywhere is horrible. Nearly wrecked 4 times on I-35. People just can't drive. Everyone is in too much of a hurry.



People down there will kill each other to save a few seconds on their commute to/from work. Every time I have to drive down there I thank my lucky star I live in Joetown.

They need to drop the speed limit down to fifty on the urban portion of the interstates. 65 and everyone running 75. Yikes!!!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Need a blower on that thing Steve!


Thought about one Mike, but I can do a lot more with a blade. Got a gravel/rock driveway. Might get a little too exciting. I know my walk-behind blower spits out some missles at times. [emoji16] 


lumberjackchef said:


> That's a sweet ride ya got there steve!


Thanks Chad. Finally got something that doesn't wear me slick clearing snow. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. Ended up being a decent day...
> Glad the weather guessers are wrong most the time..


I spoke too soon! Bout 7" here, but we did need the moisture...


----------



## SteveSS

Around 3" in Mid-MO and still actively snowing. I went out to check the fire in my sneakers this morning and had a little spill over the tops.


----------



## Hedgerow

The 59 mile drive to work took a little longer than usual...
Still snowing.. Seems there's more snow south of 44 than north..


----------



## Sagetown

sunfish said:


> I spoke too soon! Bout 7" here, but we did need the moisture...


That's what they're saying down here in Oklahoma, that we need the moisture. We only got a dusting of snow this morning, and looks like it's over with.


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> People down there will kill each other to save a few seconds on their commute to/from work. Every time I have to drive down there I thank my lucky star I live in Joetown.
> 
> They need to drop the speed limit down to fifty on the urban portion of the interstates. 65 and everyone running 75. Yikes!!!




The drive to work wasn't bad when we were in Lenexa. Now that we are in North KCMO I have to fight it everyday.


----------



## Brettl

There was snow on the ground this morning, more than was expected though it wasn't much. The sun came though out and it's been a real nice day. I should of went out and cut. I'll plan on cuttin tomorrow regardless. It all beats cuttin in the summer heat.


----------



## Homelite410

Saw this on Facebook......






Thought this was fitting..... "Taps":


----------



## jetmd

Mike, was there any story or verbiage with the picture?


----------



## Homelite410

No there wasn't...


----------



## Brettl

I'd like to know the story. Must have been on really hard ground when it was crushed.


----------



## Homelite410

Or someone was mad at it!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Still coming down here. Only a couple inches so far though. Darick left my house last night around 7 and said he about slid off the curves by your house Cobey. He said it was a 30mph drive back to Galena!


 no fun, i dont mind slick roads, but other drivers scare me


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Saw this on Facebook......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this was fitting..... "Taps":



wow thats sad


----------



## cobey

quiet in here tonight.............


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a good one and be safe today...


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> Saw this on Facebook......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this was fitting..... "Taps":




Yeah, the XP on that saw now stands for "in extra pieces"..........


----------



## gritz

Finished up my buddy's 10/22 this morning. I was supposed to just get the safety switch unstuck, but I refinished the stock while I was at it. I just can't help but bring that nice walnut back to life. I wish I was talented enough to make my own gun stocks.


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> quiet in here tonight.............


Nice! My step dad is a gunsmith and does a little of that as well. Nice figure in that stock. I bet he will be very pleased with what you have done there.


gritz said:


> Finished up my buddy's 10/22 this morning. I was supposed to just get the safety switch unstuck, but I refinished the stock while I was at it. I just can't help but bring that nice walnut back to life. I wish I was talented enough to make my own gun stocks.View attachment 404380


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> Finished up my buddy's 10/22 this morning. I was supposed to just get the safety switch unstuck, but I refinished the stock while I was at it. I just can't help but bring that nice walnut back to life. I wish I was talented enough to make my own gun stocks.View attachment 404380


Morning midlanders!

When I was into Winchester trombone guns, a trip to Warsaw, Mo was in order for an extension forearm when I got one. (my arms are tad short).

I still have a 'Y' model 12 trap. Traded a '73 Yamaha 100 Enduro for it.


----------



## Hinerman

Anybody heard from Stephen (WSC) lately? Or Marc (Digger's Dad)?


----------



## Hedgerow

Not lately.. I'll shoot him a text.


----------



## Brettl

Only took a month. Engine for MS170/180 from Hutzl


----------



## cobey

pittsburg was clear and 34 , 5 miles north in franklin its a white out!! and freezing Kansas weather... its nutz


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brettl said:


> Only took a month. Engine for MS170/180 from Hutzl



That's what I got for my ChinAsaw. I understand that is the best brand.

Took better than three weeks for the package of chain guide bumpers to hit Chicago. Hutzl claims slow because of the weather in our east.

More like it came by container ship. The original 'slow boat'.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Brettl said:


> Only took a month. Engine for MS170/180 from Hutzl


Now just let us know how it runs.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening, folks. I picked up a box o' saws today from a fella that wanted them out of his garage for $10. Three Stihls, supposed to all be 028's, but I think one is not. Not sure what it is yet. There was also a little Homelite EZ in the box. None of them are runners right now. I hope to get the little homelite running and at least one more frankensaw. We'll see...


----------



## cobey

hay Kenneth


----------



## SteveSS

The guy said that the little homelite was his grandpa's saw and he got it after he passed. Said it hasn't ran for years. I was thinking it would be neat to get it cleaned up and running and give it back to him.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Not lately.. I'll shoot him a text.


 where did you get the yellow chain grinder?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Anybody heard from Stephen (WSC) lately? Or Marc (Digger's Dad)?


Stephen's good.. Just busy..


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> where did you get the yellow chain grinder?


Northern Tool


----------



## cobey

I will get one... a spinner and a chain breaker too


----------



## jetmd

Well gentlemen, it is with great joy and sorrow that I make this post.
Brenda and I just got home from delivering another load of wood. That was our 3rd.
This load went to a nice elder lady, she has no furnace in her house. The sad part
of the story is the fact she had given a deposit to an HVAC company to install a furnace
and they took the money and ran.
I sincerely hope there is a special place in Hell for people who do stuff like this, maybe it
will be right next door to the special place for people who abuse animals.
We enjoy delivering the wood, it is very rewarding.


----------



## sam-tip

I have wondered about the distances I have hauled free wood. But then once I see where and what they live in I wish I could have hauled a larger load of wood.

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I have wondered about the distances I have hauled free wood. But then once I see where and what they live in I wish I could have hauled a larger load of wood.
> 
> tappa talk samsung note 2


That's cause you're a big softy Doug...
And just helpful by nature..


----------



## warjohn

Loaded the porch with wood tonight then brought enough into the house to last a couple days. She who must be obeyed is not feeling well so I'm trying to make it easy for her. I am as ready as I can be for the rest of the week. Hopefully it will warm up a little next week.


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Alan.........


----------



## cobey

sweeettt!


----------



## awol

Those are beautiful Mike!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Alan.........





awol said:


> Those are beautiful Mike!




Those are just old yellow noise makers . Good morning Alan.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Noisemakers


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning my cold southern brothers! Coffee sure hits the spot this morning!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning my cold southern brothers! Coffee sure hits the spot this morning!



You betcha!

Morning midlanders!

I see by my phone it's time for a check on Jim.


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Running slow this morning. Rock concerts on a work night aren't always a great idea, lol. I'm suremy line of the day will be, "I'm sorry, can you say that again?" It was fun, free, and we got to meet the band before the show.


----------



## sunfish

67L36Driver said:


> You betcha!
> 
> Morning midlanders!
> 
> I see by my phone it's time for a check on Jim.


Need to get Jim back on line. Does he need a computer, or what?


----------



## Homelite410

I bet we could get him a computer!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim is just short on ambition. The winter is getting to him and I. Seasonal affected disorder. Geezers need lots of sunlight and warmth.


----------



## sam-tip

I think most of us are sick of winter. Feel like temp here is -24 F. I could use some wood cutting therapy.


----------



## awol

Yup, sawdust therapy is great!


----------



## Homelite410

Carl..... Steve..... http://m.ebay.com/itm/271779182562?_mwBanner=1


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Carl..... Steve..... http://m.ebay.com/itm/271779182562?_mwBanner=1



Wow! That has to be the ultimate rare XL-12 configuration. Never seen or heard of one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WTH is it?


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, its a nut shaker.


----------



## Hedgerow

I ain't payin' $1000 to have my nuts shaken by some old homelite....


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I ain't payin' $1000 to have my nuts shaken by some old homelite....



I am not going to let that thing shake my nuts for free, never mind paying $1000. I love my nuts,,,and stuff,,,just sayin'


----------



## awol

I don't know, I've heard some o' them big city guys pay big money ta get ther nuts shook. May be a new business opportunity?!


----------



## workshop

I, too, would have a hard time paying that kind of money for a nut shaker. But, a lot of guys, and gals, spend 20 and 30 thousand on bigger nut shakers. Harley-Davidson comes to mind.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Carl..... Steve..... http://m.ebay.com/itm/271779182562?_mwBanner=1



You bringing that the 28th.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You bringing that the 28th.



Trying to decide on 'Fat Alice', Homie XP-1000 or the big white Remy.

Along with a normal use every day saw. Or, two.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Trying to decide on 'Fat Alice', Homie XP-1000 or the big white Remy.
> 
> Along with a normal use every day saw. Or, two.


Still got that johny 630?


----------



## Homelite410

Bring the xp1000 please Carl, I can't wait to meet you! I'll have Vic bring my old 1050!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Still got that johny 630?



Yup, that be one of the normal ones to bring along with the ChinAsaw and the 024. (If I still have them)

Yikes, put up a Stihl on C'list and look out!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fat Alice is much easier for me to start..........
The Homie will dislocate fingers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning my coffee loving, chainsaw fixing southerners! -7 here..... Brrrrrrr.


----------



## jetmd

Dead on at 0 degree's this morning on the North side of KC.

Good day Fella's.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

rise and shine. up and at em


----------



## Hinerman

Balmy 23° here this morning with a high in the mid 40s today.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Balmy 23° here this morning with a high in the mid 40s today.


Shut it Thomas.........[emoji8]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Shut it Thomas.........[emoji8]



Yeah, what he said.

Down to 38 in the garage. No saw tinkering today.

Morning midlanders! Brrrrrrrr. Five below in River City.


----------



## SteveSS

My weather station is telling me that it's 3 degrees here in mid-mo right now. Too cold for me. The dogs agree. Morning folks.


----------



## Homelite410

Heated handles today!!!


----------



## Donnie brasco

I was just told by some chainsaw wizard that I should subscribe to this thread


----------



## SteveSS

Donnie brasco said:


> I was just told by some chainsaw wizard that I should subscribe to this thread


Looks like it was s success. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Homelite410

Donnie brasco said:


> I was just told by some chainsaw wizard that I should subscribe to this thread


Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Hedgerow

Donnie brasco said:


> I was just told by some chainsaw wizard that I should subscribe to this thread


Welcome aboard..


----------



## Donnie brasco

Thanks Guys... Love your dog, Steve!


----------



## warjohn

I think you would like it here this is a good bunch of guys.


----------



## workshop

Welcome aboard. 
You ever been to a charity cut?


----------



## Homelite410

lol!


----------



## Donnie brasco

workshop said:


> Welcome aboard.
> You ever been to a charity cut?



I have not, but I'm up for anything that supports people in need !!!


----------



## workshop

Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I'll be heading out to Kansas March 7th to pick up my tractor.


----------



## Homelite410

Donnie brasco said:


> I have not, but I'm up for anything that supports people in need !!!


We all need COFFEE¡¡¡¡


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning my coffee loving, chainsaw fixing southerners! -7 here..... Brrrrrrr.


It's just wrong that it was -12 down here in south central Mo this morning...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> lol!



That should be Kenneth's avatar...


----------



## Hedgerow

Donnie brasco said:


> I have not, but I'm up for anything that supports people in need !!!



Got one in KC area Feb 28th.


----------



## warjohn

workshop said:


> Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I'll be heading out to Kansas March 7th to pick up my tractor.


If you need any help getting it loaded let me know.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Got one in KC area Feb 28th.


Should I bring my pickles?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Should I bring my pickles?


Yes..


----------



## Brettl

Hinerman said:


> Anybody heard from Stephen (WSC) lately? Or Marc (Digger's Dad)
> 
> I've wondered about Marc too. Never met him but I've pmd with him quite a bit. Great guy, hope all is well with him.


----------



## gritz

Well, I spent some time splitting some of the stubborn thorny locust behind the shed last night. Got all but about a half dozen small pieces and four or five large rounds. I bounced the sledge off the center of one of the big ones about four or five times, not even one little crack. Those are gonna have to sit awhile longer...........


----------



## Homelite410

Noodles baby!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Noodles baby!


Yup...
Time to carve some square wood.....


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Yup...
> Time to carve some square wood.....


Plus that equals more trigger time! Especially with the 24 inch on a 90 CC saw!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Plus that equals more trigger time! Especially with the 24 inch on a 90 CC saw!


I like em' for corner pieces...


----------



## Hinerman

Donnie brasco said:


> I was just told by some chainsaw wizard that I should subscribe to this thread


 
If that is you in your avatar we sure got a job for you.....carrying trees 

Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Got one in KC area Feb 28th.


 
You decided if you are going yet?


----------



## Donnie brasco

Lol...that WAS me 14 years ago.


----------



## workshop

I see the last time Marc was on here was back in September. We would email some back and forth. The last I sent him an email was December, I think, haven't heard back from him since. I think home life and workload has been keeping him busy. He will show back up, though. I have faith in him.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> You decided if you are going yet?


If I ain't counting paper rolls, yes... You bringin' a big splitter??
I googled the location.. What type of trees we gonna be working over?


----------



## Homelite410

We bringing ss!


----------



## jetmd

Hedgerow, nothing huge just the standard mix of MO trees. Locust, Hedge, Mulberry etc.


----------



## Homelite410

I'll leave the 86 home then.......


----------



## jetmd

We do have one big cottonwood that has your name on it Mike!

If I get a chance I will take a picture for you, visual motivation is always good.....so is peer pressure!


----------



## Homelite410

Mmmmmmmm cottonwood! I'll see if I can get myself stuck!


----------



## Brettl

Somehow I got my own post in there with Hinermans. Hope Marc is well.

I hope you all had a productive day. I filled the f250 with Osage. It only took 2 hours so I really need to get a trailer. If I get a trailer and force myself to work slower, I could more than double the daily hauls.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spencer Nagel should make his appearance tonight or in the wee hours of tomorrow.

His momma's contractions are two minutes apart.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Spencer Nagel should make his appearance tonight or in the wee hours of tomorrow.
> 
> His momma's contractions are two minutes apart.



We will have to help in bringing this new guy up. After he is born, put one of those 290's in the crib with him. 
Congratulations Carl.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> We will have to help in bringing this new guy up. After he is born, put one of those 290's in the crib with him.
> Congratulations Carl.


Please don't let a 290 be his first saw!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Six pound, ten oz. little limber.


Two weeks early. Not the loudest..............yet.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Six pound, ten oz. little limber.View attachment 405250
> 
> 
> Two weeks early. Not the loudest..............yet.


Just wait. Possibly a muffler mod?


----------



## gritz

Got a load of mulberry delivered tonight. I wanted to get it delivered before the weekend as it looks like it could get nasty out. Turns out the guy was a veteran too, so that was cool. They were very happy. It's amazing how much wood can fit in an 8 foot bed.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Six pound, ten oz. little limber.View attachment 405250
> 
> 
> Two weeks early. Not the loudest..............yet.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> If I ain't counting paper rolls, yes... You bringin' a big splitter??
> I googled the location.. What type of trees we gonna be working over?



Don't want to bring the splitter if I don't have to. Not sure if it is needed. I need to find out.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Don't want to bring the splitter if I don't have to. Not sure if it is needed. I need to find out.


I can probably bring mine if needed.. 
Mike and Iowa crew is bringing a SS.
That plus 1 big hydro would make lotsa splits..


----------



## Hedgerow

gritz said:


> Got a load of mulberry delivered tonight. I wanted to get it delivered before the weekend as it looks like it could get nasty out. Turns out the guy was a veteran too, so that was cool. They were very happy. It's amazing how much wood can fit in an 8 foot bed.


If stacked up past the cab, you can get .9 cord in one if 5 rows..
If thrown in and piled high, you can fit .7 cord in an 8' bed...


----------



## cobey

sold a saw today, gonna get rid of stuff I wont use 

will still have too many , need to get down to about 15 or 16 runners


----------



## awol

Five thousand pounds to a full cord of fresh cut Oak, this load weighed 5800.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Five thousand pounds to a full cord of fresh cut Oak, this load weighed 5800.


 
How do you weigh your loads?

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> How do you weigh your loads?
> 
> Good morning everybody.


Estimative math so you don't have to get the correct answer!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Five thousand pounds to a full cord of fresh cut Oak, this load weighed 5800.


5500 lbs per cord if it's green is the number I been told.. 
Guys on the east coast will sell it by the ton dumped.. 2.5 cord loads..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Whats a load of hedge rounded up like that weight. Matt I can bring two hydrolics 

Good morning every body.


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> How do you weigh your loads?
> 
> Good morning everybody.


 There is a certified scale right next to our house.


----------



## Homelite410

hi fellas!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## sam-tip

If driving by the local coop I pull in and get my weight. They leave the outside display on 24-7. Only need to pay if you want a ticket of the weight. $5 for each weight ticket. $7 for two.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Estimative math so you don't have to get the correct answer!


 
You bringing Alex's splitter on the 28th?


----------



## Homelite410

No way to bring it!


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Whats a load of hedge rounded up like that weight. Matt I can bring two hydrolics
> 
> Good morning every body.


 
5120lb/cord

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html

Other websites say different things so I don't know who to believe.


----------



## Homelite410

Homelite410 said:


> Estimative math so you don't have to get the correct answer!


BTW that was aimed at Alan and the lovely common core bs that's taking over this country.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Feels like a heat wave outside this morning, compared to yesterday. Have a good one.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> BTW that was aimed at Alan and the lovely common core bs that's taking over this country.


 
It went right over my head. I was like "huh, Mike is smoking something this morining". I feel better about you now


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> BTW that was aimed at Alan and the lovely common core bs that's taking over this country.


I have raised he!! with the administration at our school about this bull $hit. They agree but say hands are tied by the state and fed this country needs a reorganization.


----------



## Homelite410

Amen brotha! We homeschool!


----------



## Homelite410

Common Core: Dangers And Threats To American Libe…:


----------



## RVALUE

awol said:


> There is a certified scale right next to our house.


That's the advantage of living in your car at the truckstop!


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> 5120lb/cord
> 
> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html
> 
> Other websites say different things so I don't know who to believe.


 Don't believe anyone these days, do your own calculations. Oak is 54lbs to the cubic foot, 128 cubic foot in a cord minus air space up to 30% according to US weights and measures. Hedge is heavier than Oak, 56lbs per foot I think. I have an old book from the 60's that lists all of the worlds woods descriptions and weights, it comes in handy.




WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have raised he!! with the administration at our school about this bull $hit. They agree but say hands are tied by the state and fed this country needs a reorganization.


 I agree!



RVALUE said:


> That's the advantage of living in your car at the truckstop!


 Don't have to go so far for chainsaw gas either!


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Amen brotha! We homeschool!


 Do you ever wonder if homeschooling is worth the time and effort, when we still have to pay for the government education we don't use? 
Yeah, it's worth it!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Do you ever wonder if homeschooling is worth the time and effort, when we still have to pay for the government education we don't use?
> Yeah, it's worth it!!!!!


Yeah.. writing that check pisses me off more every year..


----------



## Brettl

Good afternoon everyone. I cut a lot of Osage and am about to need more chain. I've ran mostly Stihl. In your opinions, is it really a harder steel than Oregon? I know Carlton makes W Pro. Is Oregon a different chain than Carlton and W Pro? Thanks for any guidance here.


----------



## Homelite410

I like stihl chain but I'm a chain whore so I get what's cheap!


----------



## Hedgerow

The chrome layer is thicker on the Stihl stuff.. But I prefer the Oregon.
Will gladly use either.
WP is ok.


----------



## Homelite410

And stihl chain is pre stretched.


----------



## Brettl

Hedgerow said:


> The chrome layer is thicker on the Stihl stuff.. But I prefer the Oregon.
> Will gladly use either.
> WP is ok.


Why do you prefer Oregon? Is there something about a hardware softer chain that makes it advantageous in a wood like Osage vs soft woods? Thanks guys.


----------



## Homelite410

I certainly think Oregon is faster to file because it's softer!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tiny grandson w/grandma.



See why I call her Blondie?

Spencer with daddy Michael and aunt Sarah.



Both Mike and Sarah we got from Mo. Division of Family Services as infants.


----------



## Brettl

Homelite410 said:


> I certainly think Oregon is faster to file because it's softer!


That makes sense and I don't mind a little extra time filing. Especially when weighed against price difference.


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> Tiny grandson w/grandma.
> View attachment 405520
> 
> 
> See why I call her Blondie?
> 
> Spencer with daddy Michael and aunt Sarah.
> View attachment 405521
> 
> 
> Both Mike and Sarah we got from Mo. Division of Family Services as infants.



Such a wonderful time. Congratulations.


----------



## Homelite410

Congratulations Carl!


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> Why do you prefer Oregon? Is there something about a hardware softer chain that makes it advantageous in a wood like Osage vs soft woods? Thanks guys.


 easyer to square file  and make super sharp


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> easyer to square file  and make super sharp


I should get a chain vise n try that myself!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brettl said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I cut a lot of Osage and am about to need more chain. I've ran mostly Stihl. In your opinions, is it really a harder steel than Oregon? I know Carlton makes W Pro. Is Oregon a different chain than Carlton and W Pro? Thanks for any guidance here.



I like the Carlton It seems to be in between Oregon and Sthil.


----------



## cobey

went out and froze my butt and ran some saws.... I remembered why i liked the hotrod echo


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Tiny grandson w/grandma.
> View attachment 405520
> 
> 
> See why I call her Blondie?
> 
> Spencer with daddy Michael and aunt Sarah.
> View attachment 405521
> 
> 
> Both Mike and Sarah we got from Mo. Division of Family Services as infants.



Congratulations Carl.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I should get a chain vise n try that myself!


 I know the guy that makes the best vises


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> I know the guy that makes the best vises


Lol.... I still don't own one.....


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Lol.... I still don't own one.....


you should keep one, they are very handy ... I could show you some stuff... but Matts a way better teacher 
you are very talented you would be an square filer pretty quick


----------



## Homelite410

I do have a chunk of stainless at work set aside for my personal vise!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I do have a chunk of stainless at work set aside for my personal vise!


 COOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> If stacked up past the cab, you can get .9 cord in one if 5 rows..
> If thrown in and piled high, you can fit .7 cord in an 8' bed...



That's good to know. I was thinking of making a removable mini headache rack once I get my helper springs on. I never get too exact. There was a lot of "night wood" in the load too, which doesn't stack too easily. We went with the "throw-n-go" approach instead of stacking, lol.


----------



## gritz

Brettl said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I cut a lot of Osage and am about to need more chain. I've ran mostly Stihl. In your opinions, is it really a harder steel than Oregon? I know Carlton makes W Pro. Is Oregon a different chain than Carlton and W Pro? Thanks for any guidance here.



I run both Stihl and Oregon. I've found that I can generally get about two tanks per Stihl chain before I need to touch them up whereas I can generally only get about one tank on the Oregon chains. Also, if I have to fix a rocked Stihl chain, there doesn't seem to be the flake from the chrome like I get on the Oregon. Just my .02.


----------



## Hedgerow

Brettl said:


> Why do you prefer Oregon? Is there something about a hardware softer chain that makes it advantageous in a wood like Osage vs soft woods? Thanks guys.


With chain, everything is a trade off..
The chrome layer on Oregon is thinner than on Stihl.. Therefore, it can be made sharper than the Stihl fodder.
But...
The thick chrome layer on the Stihl is what makes it tougher and last longer..
If you grind, Stihl is a good choice.
If you file, your files will thank you for using the Oregon chain, as it is easier on your files...


----------



## Hinerman

You don't see this very often around here (more like never). Alan or anybody else interested?

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/for/4899448050.html


----------



## Homelite410

I likey!


----------



## awol

Nahh, already got a truckload of 'em! That is a decent looking specimen!


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> You don't see this very often around here (more like never). Alan or anybody else interested?
> 
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/for/4899448050.html


 its nice but a little hi dollar


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Nahh, already got a truckload of 'em! That is a decent looking specimen!



Is it worth what he is asking?


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Is it worth what he is asking?


 they ushally go for under a $100 , but it might be worth what he wants


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Is it worth what he is asking?


I had a fine specimen and got a Benjamin for it. Not worth more IMHO.

Little mother and son.



Truman Med Center is sending mom home but keeping the tiny fellow longer. Tiffini is planing to camp in the parking lot next to the main entrance. Better gas up the Forester.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well the porch don't have no ice on it Good morning all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Slept in this morning, I did. 47 in the garage and sun is up. Be a nice bay.


----------



## sawnami

Our steep, improvised driveway from the road construction didn't work out too well when Tammi came in from working at the airport this morning around 12:30AM. She slid down to a stop and said "I'm done". 
A few hours earlier, I though I had a bob sled instead of an Avalanche but missed all the trees on my way down. [emoji16] 

Just hopped in it after a little thawing this AM and drove it right out. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

At least it was in the driveway.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My local Ace Hardware is now a Stihl dealer w/service dept. That make five Stihl spots in Joetown.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening everyone. I got out with my Dad today and got a little wood cut. I took my new (to me) Dolmars out for today's play session. The big bore Makita was a beast, and the little 5105 has me wanting to send my ms271 to Craigslist. I really, really like these two saws. Had a grin on my face a mile wide running that Makita. What a saw!


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> Evening everyone. I got out with my Dad today and got a little wood cut. I took my new (to me) Dolmars out for today's play session. The big bore Makita was a beast, and the little 5105 has me wanting to send my ms271 to Craigslist. I really, really like these two saws. Had a grin on my face a mile wide running that Makita. What a saw!



I need to try these Dolmars everybody is talking about. I only got to cut for about an hour and a half today. Started going through a load of maple a tree service dropped off. Seems like a lot of waste (as in short pieces). It burns great but doesn't sell to well.


----------



## Brettl

Which big bore did you get Steve? I had a 6401. I think it had more power in the cut than my 036 Pro. I had to lean on the Makita a lot harder to bog it. I only sold it because it weighed as much as my 440 and 441 but was 10cc less.


----------



## awol

You need to try out Matts 7900 mutt saw, it's a pretty good representation of the breed!


----------



## Homelite410

Got the laundry room counter top cut today!












the cottonwood spalted a little so it looks pretty good.


----------



## SteveSS

Brettl said:


> Which big bore did you get Steve? I had a 6401. I think it had more power in the cut than my 036 Pro. I had to lean on the Makita a lot harder to bog it. I only sold it because it weighed as much as my 440 and 441 but was 10cc less.


I have a 6401 also, with the 84cc big bore kit on it. It also has the HD filter and a muff mod. It's the biggest saw I've personally ever owned, so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Brettl

SteveSS said:


> I have a 6401 also, with the 84cc big bore kit on it. It also has the HD filter and a muff mod. It's the biggest saw I've personally ever owned, so that probably has a lot to do with it.



Cool. Thats a big saw to about anyone. Biggest I've used is the 74cc 440 and 441. I have an Olympyk 999f, 102cc saw though. I've fired it up but haven't cut with it yet.


----------



## gritz

Well, jetmd helped me get my helper springs on today. Thanks again! Now I just need to toss a load of wood in there to see what difference it makes.


----------



## jetmd

You are welcome my friend!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all... 
Spent all day yesterday runnin like a mad man and got very little accomplished..
But took some time last night to get the old gran berg out and make a couple otherwise decent chains proper..
I almost forgot what a good tool that old contraption was..


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Got the laundry room counter top cut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cottonwood spalted a little so it looks pretty good.



Very cool. Which Stihl did you mill that with?

Morning everybody. Time to get your worship on.


----------



## Hedgerow

And I got this big ole ugly 066 here waiting for Cobey to come get it...
Bet it runs good...


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! I'm just checking in before I go rabbit hunting. Gonna try and catch them before they have their morning coffee.


----------



## jetmd

gritz said:


> Morning everybody! I'm just checking in before I go rabbit hunting. Gonna try and catch them before they have their morning coffee.



*Hasenpfeffer!*


----------



## gritz

Oh, yeah, I also decided late last night, after a few beers, that I would order some stuff to get the 024 I practiced porting on running. I ordered the cheapest piston I could find on ebay and a grab bag of 8 carbs, lol. I think I might need a breathalyzer for my paypal account, lol...............


----------



## workshop

The madness begins.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Never combine beer and browsing evilbay or casino crawling.


----------



## gritz

Well, no rabbits. Apparently they are smart enough to stay inside when it's cold. So I cut up an old oak instead. Stopped by a guys house that is wanting some of his land cleared. Looks like a good spot to get some firewood. Only deal is that he wants the brush burned as we go. He doesn't want any brush piles left, but that's not a major deal. Most of it is fairly small, but I did spot a couple honey locust.


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Very cool. Which Stihl did you mill that with?
> 
> Morning everybody. Time to get your worship on.


Blasphemy! Shame on you Thomas.


----------



## SteveSS

gritz said:


> I think I might need a breathalyzer for my paypal account, lol...............



That's hilarious!  If you figure out how to hook it up, share with the rest of us.


----------



## Hedgerow

Look out everyone...

Cobey's got him a big saw now...

He's probably out by the shed revving the crap out of it..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Look out everyone...
> 
> Cobey's got him a big saw now...
> 
> He's probably out by the shed revving the crap out of it..



Awesome. Tell us more. Where did it come from? Do any mods or rebuild? Got any pics/vids? I would like to see the look on his face cutting some big wood.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> And I got this big ole ugly 066 here waiting for Cobey to come get it...
> Bet it runs good...


 THANK YOU so much for picking it up for me! and for sharpen the chain so it could get some proper test cuts!!
its a big old pig but it runs good


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> THANK YOU so much for picking it up for me! and for sharpen the chain so it could get some proper test cuts!!
> its a big old pig but it runs good



Congratulations....PICS


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Awesome. Tell us more. Where did it come from? Do any mods or rebuild? Got any pics/vids? I would like to see the look on his face cutting some big wood.


 i just cut some smaller hard wood.. Alan has a funny pic of me running a big mac in some big wood..
no pics ecept a phone pic of the 66


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Look out everyone...
> 
> Cobey's got him a big saw now...
> 
> He's probably out by the shed revving the crap out of it..


 i just put it in the shed, its too cold for making cookies now


----------



## Homelite410

So I went back today and milled the back splash for the counter top I milled yesterday!


----------



## cobey

anyone know whats up with the red light?


----------



## SteveSS

Shift light.


----------



## Homelite410

That is the first tree that actually has my name on it!


----------



## gritz

SteveSS said:


> That's hilarious!  If you figure out how to hook it up, share with the rest of us.



Will do! Gonna have a few beers and come up with a game plan, lol. That "grab bag" of carbs will probably turn into either my best or worst buzzed buy ever. I'll make another thread for the ported 024 they are going to go on and let everybody know.


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> That is the first tree that actually has my name on it!


 Makes a guy fell kinda special, don't it?!





cobey said:


> i just cut some smaller hard wood.. Alan has a funny pic of me running a big mac in some big wood..
> no pics ecept a phone pic of the 66


 Here ya go, the day Cobey became a man!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Makes a guy fell kinda special, don't it?!
> View attachment 406362
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, the day Cobey became a man!
> View attachment 406356


And coby became a man I a good corn growing state too!


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Makes a guy fell kinda special, don't it?!
> View attachment 406362
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, the day Cobey became a man!
> View attachment 406356


 its the nail filled tree crotch


----------



## cobey

but i ran a long bar pretty good in november at Matts in the big saw races ! i became a man twice


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Makes a guy fell kinda special, don't it?!
> View attachment 406362
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, the day Cobey became a man!
> View attachment 406356


it guess it wasnt too big of wood..... but a big saw 
i need a copy of that picture


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Awesome. Tell us more. Where did it come from? Do any mods or rebuild? Got any pics/vids? I would like to see the look on his face cutting some big wood.


Cobey did some tradin' with Brandon to get him a big saw.. 
Well, sorta big.. He needs one with a 30" + bar..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.
Three above here in Joetown.

So, Coby joined the six cube club.


----------



## Oliver1655

6 degrees here.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Stomach flu sucks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stomach flu sucks.



I stayed here with Brody while Barbara and his mother went to see his new cousin Saturday. He was up chucking a bunch. I mostly changed wastebaskets for him and otherwise stayed on the other end of the house. He was good as new Sunday.

Hope I didn't catch it.

Wash your hands. Helps avoid flue.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Stomach flu sucks.


 always thought it expelled.
sorry ken, get well soon


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> 6 degrees here.


 
You going to KC charity cut this weekend?


----------



## Hinerman

Been snowing like crazy here for about an hour. Hope you northeners are happy now?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> always thought it expelled.
> sorry ken, get well soon



True but it sucks the feel like giving a crap out of a body . Just ate something hope it stays in both ends.



Hinerman said:


> Been snowing like crazy here for about an hour. Hope you northeners are happy now?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Been snowing like crazy here for about an hour. Hope you northeners are happy now?



Nope, we be freezing our arse.


----------



## warjohn

Hope you get better fast Kenneth. My wife has been fighting it for a week


----------



## Brettl

Hedgerow said:


> Cobey did some tradin' with Brandon to get him a big saw..
> Well, sorta big.. He needs one with a 30" + bar..


Sounds like he's got the saw to handle one. Of course, if he buys a bigger bar, that would leave the bar he has now without a saw. That, of course, would require another saw. I see your point now. Those big uns are gonna fall over in surrender fer ya now Cobey.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> Hope you get better fast Kenneth. My wife has been fighting it for a week



Seem to be doing much better. Made the trip south without any extra stops.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellerz! Chet, is that big bad tree with my name on it hollow?


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> Sounds like he's got the saw to handle one. Of course, if he buys a bigger bar, that would leave the bar he has now without a saw. That, of course, would require another saw. I see your point now. Those big uns are gonna fall over in surrender fer ya now Cobey.


 they never surrender..... always carefully have to bring them to the point of submission  i dont want to get squashed with my new to me saw.
i do quite a few rope jobs at dads, he has trees that are ready to drop nasty widow makers (huge dead elms)


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellerz! Chet, is that big bad tree with my name on it hollow?


Should be there Saturday!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Should be there Saturday!


 you going up then?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Should be a good time as long as the weather holds.


----------



## Homelite410

I'd the weather don't hold, there'll be food, coffee and other beverages to be consumed in Chet's shop! 

Home brew coming up Alan?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> you going up then?


That's the plan so far.


----------



## cobey

im gonna see if i can work it out, have to check with work


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> im gonna see if i can work it out, have to check with work



Thought you had anniversary plans with the wifey???


----------



## cobey

ya well.... im supposed to..... still bantering some....


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> I'd the weather don't hold, there'll be food, coffee and other beverages to be consumed in Chet's shop!
> 
> Home brew coming up Alan?


 I don't have any homebrew ready, the winter has been to long and cold! I'll find some other selections to bring.


----------



## jetmd

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellerz! Chet, is that big bad tree with my name on it hollow?



I honestly don't know. If you guys get down early on Friday we can load up in my truck and go for a ride and take a look
at it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all. Feel like doing something.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!
Morning midlanders!

Going back to bed.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> I honestly don't know. If you guys get down early on Friday we can load up in my truck and go for a ride and take a look
> at it.


 
Is it covered in poison ivy or one of the other poison vines? A guy told me I could have all the trees in a fence row. I went and checked it out a few weeks ago. Every single tree was wrapped in vines. With no leaves I don't know for sure what it is but I ain't cutting until I know for sure.

Good news Kenneth....

Goodnight Carl...

Morning Mike and the rest of you landlocked hooligans...22º here now with a high of 41º. We did get about 3 inches of snow yesterday.


----------



## Oliver1655

Thomas I am going to try to make it Saturday but can't commit yet. 

Jetmd, will you have a flat trailer onsite for Sam-tip to set his bucking stand(s) on? Sure makes it easier on the back. If you would pm me the directions, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Homelite410

Yes he will.


----------



## Hedgerow

So we good on splitters??
All we need is bodies??
Yes???


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> So we good on splitters??
> All we need is bodies??
> Yes???


 
I was told we are good on splitters. We will see. I think there are at least 4 splitters (maybe 5). It all depends on the type of splitters and the # of people operating them.


----------



## Homelite410

Heep little fingers away! Fellas...........


----------



## warjohn

My splitter is just the run of the mill Husky splitter. Nothing fancy and not too fast. If someone has a better one then bring it and tell me to leave mine at home. You won't hurt my feelings unless you tell me I can't eat. You will probably tell me I eat too much but I'm OK with that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I was told we are good on splitters. We will see. I think there are at least 4 splitters (maybe 5). It all depends on the type of splitters and the # of people operating them.


I never did ask.. 
What type of cutting will we be doing?
Scrounge and haul? Or log processing?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I never did ask..
> What type of cutting will we be doing?
> Scrounge and haul? Or log processing?



I do know some trees have already been dropped and brought to a site for processing. I don't know how many. I don't know if more trees will need to be dropped or not. There is going to be plenty of equipment there to get it done. 

Hopefully Gritz or Jetmd will chime in and give you a better idea.


----------



## Brettl

gritz said:


> Well, jetmd helped me get my helper springs on today. Thanks again! Now I just need to toss a load of wood in there to see what difference it makes.



This is something I want to do to my f250. My 88 Dodge has a suspension lift and is pretty stout, even with a load of green Osage.


----------



## jetmd

To best describe it should be a little of everything, a little felling, bucking, some grab and drag out to process.

It will probably work best if we have the splitters set up in different sections and buck, split and just pile up.

The reason being there is a lot of moisture in the ground and as soon as it warms up and the sun comes out it
get real greasy. That way when it dry's out when can load the split wood and go deliver. Or we can load while
the ground is still frozen.

We should have enough splitters, provided they all can make it....as I know stuff can come up.

We will be spread out as some work needs to be done in several different spots.

Hope this make sense?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Why can't I find the attendance roster? I want to show it to Blondie. She don't believe me when I tell her women and kids will be there Sat..

Started lining out the saw arsnel and fuel/ oil supply. Not to forget wedges and BFH.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/kc-mo-cut-saturday-feb-28th.271882/page-5

Here you go Carl


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Thought you had anniversary plans with the wifey???


 


it looks like she wants to do something different saturday  , sometimes im kinda ignorant of what she wants ...... I have slowed down buying saws


----------



## cobey

on a happy note the 066 fired up and ran good tonight


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> it looks like she wants to do something different saturday  , sometimes im kinda ignorant of what she wants ...... I have slowed down buying saws



Good move. Keep peace in the valley.

Try to fire up Fat Alice and the big Homie tomorrow. The Stihls and J-Red were just run the other day.


----------



## gritz

Picked up a menagerie of handheld power equipment today. Got some ms250 parts, a husky 240, husky 576xp crankcase, a Stihl drill and a Honda spike/post driver. Got the 240 running using parts from a 235 I had. Been a pretty productive day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, I just discovered the Echo 3000 rings are 37mm and CS341 are 39mm. Which means I have more shopping to do.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> And, I just discovered the Echo 3000 rings are 37mm and CS341 are 39mm. Which means I have more shopping to do.


 thats no fun


----------



## gritz

Brettl said:


> This is something I want to do to my f250. My 88 Dodge has a suspension lift and is pretty stout, even with a load of green Osage.



It's a little early to tell, but I hauled a load of locust/ash on Monday and it squatted about 1/2" less than when I hauled the load of mulberry. It did seem like it didn't bounce around as much and felt a little more stable going down the road. For $100, I'd say they were worth the $100 I spent on them. There's still room for me to tighten them down a little more if I needed to as well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all you early birds.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin...


----------



## Hedgerow

Chilly out...


----------



## Homelite410

morning chuckle..... Morning all!


----------



## Oliver1655

Where is the hot chocolate Mike?????


----------



## sam-tip

The dark side chocolate. 

tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Homelite410

Hot chocolate mix in coffee = poor man's cappuccino!


----------



## Hedgerow

My two simple rules in life.

1. Don't fruit the salad..
2. Don't flavor the coffee...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Hot chocolate mix in coffee = poor man's cappuccino!



The 'C rats' we had in Nam contained hot chocolet mix and instant coffee packets. Combine two packages of chocolet with about for or five coffee in a canteen cup of hot water made a high octane energy drink. Heated with a chunk of composition C4 natch.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I always mixed my hot chocolate, sugar, creamer with a tiny bit of hot canteen water to make a nice, delicious (Not) warm pudding. Um yum. sometimes I would even add a little salt and/or pepper to expand the taste.
course, I also liked the beans and mother f--kers so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Homelite410

No man shall ever fruit their beer........ If said man fruits a beer, said man should switch brands of beer..................


----------



## SteveSS

gritz said:


> a Stihl drill and a Honda spike/post driver.



A stihl drill, as in an auger? What are your plans for these two? I'm planning some summer time fence work and might be in the market for one of these if you plan to flip them.


----------



## RVALUE

SteveSS said:


> A stihl drill, as in an auger? What are your plans for these two? I'm planning some summer time fence work and might be in the market for one of these if you plan to flip them.



Let me visually see this better. You want to use an ice auger to drill fence post holes?




I once hooked a root while boring a hole with my 8N. Stood the tractor on its hind tires, then maxed out and killed the engine. Since it has a live (or not?) PTO I liked to never got it started to let it down. Of course it didn't help that it barely ran, and the updraft carburetor was on an incline an hence probably flooded........

Tarry on.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

oh yes, and God help you if you try to run one of those handheld post hole drills here in nw ark and probly sw mo. you gonna bust some ribs, twist yer spine, and generally eff yerself up cause you can't let go quick enough to avoid that twisting handlebar.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> oh yes, and God help you if you try to run one of those handheld post hole drills here in nw ark and probly sw mo. you gonna bust some ribs, twist yer spine, and generally eff yerself up cause you can't let go quick enough to avoid that twisting handlebar.


Ya gotta have more lead in yer ass than the auger...
That's no small feat I realize.


----------



## SteveSS

RVALUE said:


> Let me visually see this better. You want to use an ice auger to drill fence post holes?.


 I wanted to use a ground auger to drill them, but after Matt's comment, maybe it's not such a good idea. He's met me and can attest that I ain't got much lead in my ass.


----------



## warjohn

gritz said:


> Picked up a menagerie of handheld power equipment today. Got some ms250 parts, a husky 240, husky 576xp crankcase, a Stihl drill and a Honda spike/post driver. Got the 240 running using parts from a 235 I had. Been a pretty productive day.



I almost called on that yesterday but decided I have too many projects, not enough time and little money. Not a recipe for success.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> I always mixed my hot chocolate, sugar, creamer with a tiny bit of hot canteen water to make a nice, delicious (Not) warm pudding. Um yum. sometimes I would even add a little salt and/or pepper to expand the taste.
> course, I also liked the beans and mother f--kers so take it for what its worth.



You are weird if you liked beans and franks. We had beans and meatballs. Always saved it for last before resupply in hopes we could pitch it out. Gah!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homie ready for demo cuts Saturday. 


Crank up the Pioneer next.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> You are weird if you liked beans and franks. We had beans and meatballs. Always saved it for last before resupply in hopes we could pitch it out. Gah!!!


 I think I actually got the ham twice. whoah! manna from Heaven. yeah, most guys hated the b and f but I didn't know any difference. if you'd of grown up on Mom's cooking you'd understand. Love my Mom, great Mom, not a great cook. More of a subsistence type cook. the advantage is that I like most anything except gag-a-maggot liver. just sayin.


----------



## 67L36Driver

LRRP rations were a problem if you didn't put in enuff water. Stuff drew moisture from your stmoch and doubled you over.

Fat Alice is ready for the dance.


----------



## Brettl

I see a Stihl 360 Pro for 230 in Council Grove. Advertises compression of only 130, sounds low. Good price though, wish I was closer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> No man shall ever fruit their beer........ If said man fruits a beer, said man should switch brands of beer..................



Tomato juice /V8 and beer.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Tomato juice /V8 and beer.


That is acceptable! And my old favorite!


----------



## SteveSS

Agreed! I do love me a red beer every now and then. The Bud/Bud Light Chelada's aren't too bad. A little expensive for what they are, but not too bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

Whiskey...

Neat...

No no fruit or vegetables in it..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Whiskey...
> 
> Neat...
> 
> No no fruit or vegetables in it..


Not since the first gtg I met Matt at! Neva again!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Not since the first gtg I met Matt at! Neva again!


Probably for the best...
You looked rough that morning..


----------



## Homelite410

True DAT!


----------



## Hinerman

I need help with a 346xp. The on/off switch does not work. I am pulling the choke to kill it. I pulled the cover off tonight and notice there is a loose blue wire near the switch. Can somebody post a pic of where it goes? I will post in the chainsaw forum tomorrow if I don't hear anything from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

the blue wire goes in to the kill switch. and when the switch is in the kill position touches a silver shorting bar that is grounded. is the wire bare or does it have connector on it.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> the blue wire goes in to the kill switch. and when the switch is in the kill position touches a silver shorting bar that is grounded. is the wire bare or does it have connector on it.



It has a connection on it. I will take a look to see if I can tell what you are talking about. I know it has to be simple; the wire can't go too far.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> the blue wire goes in to the kill switch. and when the switch is in the kill position touches a silver shorting bar that is grounded. is the wire bare or does it have connector on it.



You ever see those pictures that look like a bunch of red and green dots? If you stare at it long enough a 3-d picture appears. That is what it was like for me staring at the 346. There is only 1 square inch where the connection can go. How hard can it be right? Real hard for me, then BAM the spot appeared and it was plain as day. Fired it up and hit the kill switch...problem solved. Thanks for the help Kenneth.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> You ever see those pictures that look like a bunch of red and green dots? If you stare at it long enough a 3-d picture appears. That is what it was like for me staring at the 346. There is only 1 square inch where the connection can go. How hard can it be right? Real hard for me, then BAM the spot appeared and it was plain as day. Fired it up and hit the kill switch...problem solved. Thanks for the help Kenneth.


 you got a husky? I got a stihl....... things all mixed up


----------



## gritz

SteveSS said:


> A stihl drill, as in an auger? What are your plans for these two? I'm planning some summer time fence work and might be in the market for one of these if you plan to flip them.


Well, I haven't really gotten that far, but flipping them is definitely part of the equation. The Stihl drill is basically for drilling holes into a post. I think when complete it should have like a 3/4" chuck. I know it's missing the starter housing at a minimum. Not sure what else is wrong with it. You have first dibs on it. I'll take a better look at them tomorrow night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> You ever see those pictures that look like a bunch of red and green dots? If you stare at it long enough a 3-d picture appears. That is what it was like for me staring at the 346. There is only 1 square inch where the connection can go. How hard can it be right? Real hard for me, then BAM the spot appeared and it was plain as day. Fired it up and hit the kill switch...problem solved. Thanks for the help Kenneth.


 
I wasn't much help. It would have been late this evening before I could get a picture. they are worth a thousand words.

Good morning all.


----------



## sawnami

Good deal on a grinder for someone in the St Louis area. 


Oregon, Chainsaw Sharpener - 
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4907637946.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Good deal on a grinder for someone in the St Louis area.
> 
> 
> Oregon, Chainsaw Sharpener -
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4907637946.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I'll shoot Grassgorilla a message. He is in Kirkwood, not far from Pacific.

Morning midlanders!
Freakin cold here. Down to 42 in the garage.

Been trying to select a Remington to bring Saturday. SL-55, 82cc w/20"?


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Good deal on a grinder for someone in the St Louis area.
> 
> 
> Oregon, Chainsaw Sharpener -
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4907637946.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Wow that's an awesome deal somebody better grab that fast!! Morning gents!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

OK I got one for you husky jred heads. I have a 372 and a 2171 that are exhibiting the same symptoms. Both act like they have an electrical short after warming up at high rpms they kind of oscillate. Wont rev all the way out. Is this a common problem? I have changed kill switch checked all wires for shorts. Check and cleaned carbs can't find anything obvious....stumped at this point.


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> Good deal on a grinder for someone in the St Louis area.
> 
> 
> Oregon, Chainsaw Sharpener -
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/4907637946.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Heck of a deal! That's worth driving for.


----------



## sawnami

Now THIS is a two stroke!

Kawasaki 48 Cylinder Runs!: 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> OK I got one for you husky jred heads. I have a 372 and a 2171 that are exhibiting the same symptoms. Both act like they have an electrical short after warming up at high rpms they kind of oscillate. Wont rev all the way out. Is this a common problem? I have changed kill switch checked all wires for shorts. Check and cleaned carbs can't find anything obvious....stumped at this point.



Popping and cracking exhaust note is the usual ignition miss symptom. 
Known as 'shooting Ducks'.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> OK I got one for you husky jred heads. I have a 372 and a 2171 that are exhibiting the same symptoms. Both act like they have an electrical short after warming up at high rpms they kind of oscillate. Wont rev all the way out. Is this a common problem? I have changed kill switch checked all wires for shorts. Check and cleaned carbs can't find anything obvious....stumped at this point.


Any back fires at all? 
Swap a coil and see if that don't cure it.


----------



## lumberjackchef

What models coils will interchange?


----------



## Hedgerow

I thought any from that series, but not sure.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

had those same symptoms on an older points style saw. it was the coil.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> What models coils will interchange?


I think even a 346 coil will work on a 372.. Maybe? Can't remember where I heard that..


----------



## mdavlee

346, 350-390 coild all work. 394/5, and 3120 are different.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> 346, 350-390 coild all work. 394/5, and 3120 are different.


That's another reason we like Husky's..


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> That's another reason we like Husky's..


Stihl is a lot better than they were. There's the universal coil fits most series except the 064-066.


----------



## sam-tip

lumberjackchef said:


> OK I got one for you husky jred heads. I have a 372 and a 2171 that are exhibiting the same symptoms. Both act like they have an electrical short after warming up at high rpms they kind of oscillate. Wont rev all the way out. Is this a common problem? I have changed kill switch checked all wires for shorts. Check and cleaned carbs can't find anything obvious....stumped at this point.



Check the gap of the coil to flywheel?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sold the 024 so now rearrange the lineup for Saturday.

Got the Remy SL-55 running so he will go. Yikes he is loud! Threshold of pain loud.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Sold the 024 so now rearrange the lineup for Saturday.
> 
> Got the Remy SL-55 running so he will go. Yikes he is loud! Threshold of pain loud.


That reminds me. Carl, I'm gonna bring you a certain Remy Deere to diagnose... I'd love to be able to use it once in a while, but can't in it's current condition.


----------



## cobey

i have been setting on top of the wood stove nuetering saftey chains, i have a nice pile of stihl and oeregon saftey semi chisels
the old style funny bumper stihls cut very nice when made into proper chains, all with maybe one or no filings on them


----------



## Brettl

I got a 020AV top handle and a Homelite Auto 150 from a guy. I don't know much about Homelites. Is there anything special about this Homelite model?


----------



## Homelite410

The 150 homelite is the perfect shelf model! Just trust me on this!


----------



## Brettl

Homelite410 said:


> The 150 homelite is the perfect shelf model! Just trust me on this!


 So one of the more common oldies?


----------



## workshop

Brettl said:


> I got a 020AV top handle and a Homelite Auto 150 from a guy. I don't know much about Homelites. Is there anything special about this Homelite model?



I've got one and like it a lot. Runs good and cuts great, but mostly relegated to the shelf now that I've got newer, better saws. When I got started cutting charity wood it was the homie 150 and a 10-10 that were my go to saws. I've come a ways since then.


----------



## Brettl

This one is missing the pullstart cover and muffler anyway. I was just curious. It seems old Homelites are very common. Ive been given several.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> The 150 homelite is the perfect shelf model! Just trust me on this!


Mine's a floor model. It hasn't earned a shelf yet. [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Mine's a floor model. It hasn't earned a shelf yet. [emoji57]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Yeah I have a box in the corner pile somewhere model!


----------



## lumberjackchef

mdavlee said:


> 346, 350-390 coild all work. 394/5, and 3120 are different.


Great to hear, I have several that I can choose from then. I'm pretty sure I have a couple of those. Hmm 346, 350x3, 2150, 357, that I can think of right off the top of my head. I have interchanged several of the Stihls before just wasn't sure exactly which ones I could swap on the husks. I will have to try one tomorrow and see if there is any difference.


----------



## cobey

i should get a dead 150 homelite to make my chainsaw chain sharpening sighn when i get the rest of my new stuff!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Great to hear, I have several that I can choose from then. I'm pretty sure I have a couple of those. Hmm 346, 350x3, 2150, 357, that I can think of right off the top of my head. I have interchanged several of the Stihls before just wasn't sure exactly which ones I could swap on the husks. I will have to try one tomorrow and see if there is any difference.


 i got to make an order


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> i got to make an order


Getting a grinder cobey?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Two below this am. Yikes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well its morning


----------



## jetmd

Morning fella's, balmy 3 this morning in KC.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning all. 12 in nwa


----------



## Oliver1655

1 degree here but the sun is shining & the wind is NOT blowing!


----------



## sawnami

7 degrees in Springfield 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sam-tip

-8 and sunny.


----------



## Hedgerow

11 and stinky...
Neighbor spread turkey litter to the north of me yesterday...


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon gents!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Getting a grinder cobey?


 grinder, breaker and spinner


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> 11 and stinky...
> Neighbor spread turkey litter to the north of me yesterday...


 that is some yucky poo stuff! a big area just east of me gets that treatment nasty bad smelling stuff


----------



## cobey

this place is dead today..............


----------



## workshop

I think everybody is up north.


----------



## warjohn

Just got home from the charity cut and got everything unloaded. What a great bunch of guys to travel as far as they did to provide wood for people they have never met. We cut and split a lot of wood. It should help a quite a few people get through the winter. It was great to meet everyone I haven't met before and see all the out of town guys.


----------



## cobey

sorry i couldnt be there .... i bet it was fun


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> sorry i couldnt be there .... i bet it was fun


I bet it was fun, too. On a positive note, Bumblebee got a new set of tires put on today. Just in time to play in the snow with it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The roads were decient when we left around 2 but I bet they are nasty by now.
I hope everyone gets home safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I left about 3:30 roads were very good considering. Had a good time did any body get a picture of the pile of fire sticks?


----------



## cobey

roads have been slick here all day, about lost moms car after taking her to get stuff at walmart. glad you all got some wood cut


----------



## Homelite410

Got to Doug's safely, pulled Vic's truck out and thank the good lord this happened on the driveway! Thank goodness we have tools and a warm shoo to do this in. The outcome could have been way worse!





That would be the drag link!


----------



## old cookie

Hay old buddy Coby.Man I wish I knew somebody around here that had a braker and a spinner.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Hay old buddy Coby.Man I wish I knew somebody around here that had a braker and a spinner.


 i will soon  hope to get some chain and presets too


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Everyone snowed in. 22 and flurrys here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Streets are slick and 39 in the garage. 
April is one month away.


----------



## cobey

didnt have church, working on some church lessons. starting a new series wednesday


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Got to Doug's safely, pulled Vic's truck out and thank the good lord this happened on the driveway! Thank goodness we have tools and a warm shoo to do this in. The outcome could have been way worse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the drag link!


 thank the Lord you were not at speed on a slick road when it came off


----------



## RVALUE

I was pushing snow at Wendys late last night. A bearded man came up and said he was going to a certain church (today), and could I remove the snow. 

As I moved snow at this church, I glanced across the street to another church, that hadn't been plowed. (so I began second guessing myself on which one HE attended.....................) 

Some churches don't welcome Him.










Mostly true story.


----------



## Hedgerow

Went outside in shorts and flip flops today..
If it weren't for that pesky snow, it'd be a decent day...


----------



## Hedgerow

Gets all around yer toes n stuff...


----------



## cobey

crazy weather for sure


----------



## workshop

She who must be obeyed ( I copied that ) found a propane grill on clearance at Lowe's today. Only store that had it was in Republic. Meh, not that far away, so we went and bought one, in a box. . After putting it together I have decided that I would rather be beat with a mini mac. Repeatedly. Next time, if there is a next time, I don't care if I have to have one assembled and delivered via helicopter, I'm not putting another one together.


----------



## Hinerman

Steve, I must be rubbing off on you 

Good evening everybody. Sharpened my chains and blew off the air filters tonight, even though they didn't see much use yesterday. The 044 chain was toast. I noodles some hedge yesterday and it wouldn't cut cardboard after only a couple cuts. Also changed the starter handle and rope on the 044. I broke the handle yesterday trying to start it. The muscles in my forearm are sore from getting the handle ripped out of my hand a few times.

When is the next charity cut in Southern MO?


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin fellas, was able to snag a clean clean Clean husq 51 yesterday before work. Glad everybody was able to make it back safely. Great Thang you guys are doin.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Steve, I must be rubbing off on you
> 
> Good evening everybody. Sharpened my chains and blew off the air filters tonight, even though they didn't see much use yesterday. The 044 chain was toast. I noodles some hedge yesterday and it wouldn't cut cardboard after only a couple cuts. Also changed the starter handle and rope on the 044. I broke the handle yesterday trying to start it. The muscles in my forearm are sore from getting the handle ripped out of my hand a few times.
> 
> When is the next charity cut in Southern MO?



Not sure, yet. The north Spfd site had a deadline of Feb 28th. Ed was able to talk to the owner and got us an extension at least through the spring. He has another site close to where we cut with a pile of logs about twice the size as the first cut there. Problem is we need to look at it to figure how to get it out. I understand this one will be a challenge. Can't look this Saturday, going to go get a tractor. Possibly look at it Sunday, if the weather holds and the ground dries. Been putting feelers out trying to get more, bigger, possibilities. We'll see how those work out. But I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## cobey

getting some chain, breaker, spinner, grinder, and other stuff ordered tomorrow


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kenneth and the rest of you. Have a great day...


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. There's a 300 year anny model 266xp on Columbia CL if anyone's interested. $240


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening gentlemen.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening, Kenneth. Heard some ladies in the grocery talking about more snow tonight, but the weather outlets aren't showing it. I stacked a couple days of dry wood beside the boiler and tarped it, just in case.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

heard it is supposed to be nice Tuesday and snow Wed. It is just the first of march.


----------



## SteveSS

Yep. Cold weather should be winding down soon, hopefully. My wood pile isn't very symmetrical anymore, but I think I still have at least 2 cord....maybe just a touch less. Should be plenty to keep the chill out for the rest of the burn season.


----------



## workshop

Last I heard was 50% chance freezing rain/snow for Wednesday down here.


----------



## cobey

winter sucks......... well snow and ice anyway


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks to be a nice day


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks to be a nice day


 
I hope so. Good morning everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

The end of old man winter's reign is in site...................maybe


----------



## SteveSS

Morning everyone. Temp is up to 47 here already this morning, but there's a humid chill in the air. Guess it's the snow melting off.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> The end of old man winter's reign is in site...................maybe



Just a matter of time. Next thing you know it will be 100 outside.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

how much snow are they calling for.


----------



## workshop

Waiting on the weather guy to say. IIRC they were saying about 4-6 inches sleet/snow. Could be more, could be less. You never know. Doesn't matter to me, if it gets real bad I've got 3 four wheel drive vehicles to pick from.


----------



## Hedgerow

The sky will probably fall any time now...

Carry on...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Keep it down there please!!!


----------



## workshop

A philosophical question here. 
What is it about chainsaws, exactly, that we like them so much?


----------



## workshop

I like the sound of an engine. I like to hear Bumblebee's straight pipes when I fire it up. I like the sound of a NASCAR running around the track. I like the sound of a Top Fueler coming off the line. I like the sound of a 2 cylinder John Deere. But I really like the sound of a 2 stroke, and the smell. I love the smell of 2 stroke in the morning.


----------



## Ken12

I am a auto/heavy equipment mechanic so for me a small engine like a chainsaw is a welcome change to turning wrenches on the big stuff. I like the simplicity and convenience of tinkering with an old chainsaw. Making something broken run again is another satisfaction of working on these saws as well as any engine really.


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> A philosophical question here.
> What is it about chainsaws, exactly, that we like them so much?


Oh man....I'd have to say that I love all of those things too. But with chainsaws, I guess it's the fact that you get to hold all of that power right in the palm of your hands. That and just being out in the woods and enjoying the time spent with Mother Nature and my Pop's. I left for boot camp 20 days after graduation and I was away from Missouri and my Pop's for 25 years before I moved back home. 99% of the wood cutting that I do these days is with my Dad. We talk about all kinds of stuff that we missed out on while I was gone, even saws and stuff. The pace of life in mid-mo is 180 degrees out of whack with northern virginia, but I wouldn't trade it for anything. I used to think that I'd never move back here and the slower pace of life. Now I know for certain that I'll never move back there or anywhere like it. This is where I belong, and you need a good saw (or four) to live here. Dad will be 66 this year, and I hope to get another 66 years of hard labor out of him while we cut some more firewood.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I like the sound of an engine. I like to hear Bumblebee's straight pipes when I fire it up. I like the sound of a NASCAR running around the track. I like the sound of a Top Fueler coming off the line. I like the sound of a 2 cylinder John Deere. But I really like the sound of a 2 stroke, and the smell. I love the smell of 2 stroke in the morning.


How about a 4-stroke turning 2-stroke RPM?[emoji12] 

Red Bull F1 Car Burnout !: 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Folks!

Lots of drifting here. Safe driving to all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning my snow covered brothers. None up here. 
Hoo Rah!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. School was cancelled last night with the forecast today. It is raining right now but supposed to turn to snow and ice later. Be careful and have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

No snow here, yet. Morning folks.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Good morning all, it's spitting sleet balls here in Mid Mo.


----------



## Oliver1655

School was canceled here as well due to the drifting.


----------



## SteveSS

Snow just started here in Russellville.


----------



## SteveSS

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Good morning all, it's spitting sleet balls here in Mid Mo.


Where do you live, Jeeps?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> Where do you live, Jeeps?


I live in Warrenton but I own the fab and machine shop in Montgomery city.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I live in Warrenton but I own the fab and machine shop in Montgomery city.


Good deal...
So we have another charity cut volunteer?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> Good deal...
> So we have another charity cut volunteer?


lmao! Did you say work for free!?!


----------



## RVALUE

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> lmao! Did you say work for free!?!


Actually, you get to PAY to work!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

RVALUE said:


> Actually, you get to PAY to work!


I actually have a similar program for welders , except they get lunch


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Actually, you get to PAY to work!


And we've been known to do that with great zeal!!


----------



## workshop

Snowing like mad here. Visibility about 1/4 mile.


----------



## sawnami

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I live in Warrenton but I own the fab and machine shop in Montgomery city.


Ahhhh, Adam, so THAT'S how the pipe got designed and built so fast![emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Yeah, we have CAD-CAM and lots of fab tools. But it was you and your info in the book you got me that made it happen! I am biulding a super XL pipe right now that is two stage! Thanks again Steve! Keep you posted


----------



## Hedgerow

Anybody here got a clutch for a 395 husky? Or clutch springs? 
Or know if they share parts with any other model?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Anybody here got a clutch for a 395 husky? Or clutch springs?
> Or know if they share parts with any other model?



Nope. But, I used a Husky spring in a Hoffco once. LMAO


----------



## Hinerman

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> lmao! Did you say work for free!?!


 
I have been repayed 100 fold in friendships, good times, making memories with my sons and my friends, and contentment knowing someone, whom would otherwise suffer, will stay warm at our expense. Worth every penny and drop of sweat if you ask me.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> I have been repayed 100 fold in friendships, good times, making memories with my sons and my friends, and contentment knowing someone, whom would otherwise suffer, will stay warm at our expense. Worth every penny and drop of sweat if you ask me.


Oh yes don't get me wrong, I have know idea what charity cut is, I would gladly help. I assumed it was a joke for the new guy.Let me know when, where and I'm there! Any excuse to cut some wood and help someone.


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yeah, we have CAD-CAM and lots of fab tools. But it was you and your info in the book you got me that made it happen! I am biulding a super XL pipe right now that is two stage! Thanks again Steve! Keep you posted


 oh boy a SUPER XL PIPE!!!! wow that would be cool


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Oh yes don't get me wrong, I have know idea what charity cut is, I would gladly help. I assumed it was a joke for the new guy.Let me know when, where and I'm there! Any excuse to cut some wood and help someone.


get together on someones land to cut wood for people that cant afford to pay for it


----------



## workshop

Thanks Carl and Grits for handing off the saws to Matt. And thanks Matt for relaying them to me. I picked them up from where Matt works at. While I was there he took me on a tour of where he works. It was like walking through a "How it's Made". Was REALLY cool.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> oh boy a SUPER XL PIPE!!!! wow that would be cool


79' Malibu 2D! Super OH BOY!!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> get together on someones land to cut wood for people that cant afford to pay for it


Thank you for the insight on the charity cut. I have lots of white oak to cut on my land, or HAVE SAWS,WILL TRAVEL.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Welcome Jeepsnchainsaws. sort of nasty tonite.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

T


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Welcome Jeepsnchainsaws. sort of nasty tonite.


Thanks so much.  I can handle nasty. But welcoming nice people are A PLUS!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

still trying to figure out if you are welcoming nice people or nice people are a plus. either way, welcome to the thread. just sayin.
how close to cuba are ya?? brother lives there


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scored a family hauler for my son and his crew finally. 
'95 Dodge Caravan, 81,000 original miles. Dog eared (19 yr old car!!) but serviceable from over by Levenworth. 

Now to figure out a bracket for the front license plate. No front plate in Kansas. Pot Likkers!

Oh, welcome Jeep Guy!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just Empty Every Pocket.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

jerrycmorrow said:


> still trying to figure out if you are welcoming nice people or nice people are a plus. wither way, welcome to the thread. just sayin.
> how close to cuba are ya?? brother lives there


Lol, both, but referring to the people that welcomed me


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Just Empty Every Pocket.


That's right! Gotta have deep ones!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Scored a family hauler for my son and his crew finally.
> '95 Dodge Caravan, 81,000 original miles. Dog eared (19 yr old car!!) but serviceable from over by Levenworth.
> 
> Now to figure out a bracket for the front license plate. No front plate in Kansas. Pot Likkers!




Easy there .


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Scored a family hauler for my son and his crew finally.
> '95 Dodge Caravan, 81,000 original miles. Dog eared (19 yr old car!!) but serviceable from over by Levenworth.
> 
> Now to figure out a bracket for the front license plate. No front plate in Kansas. Pot Likkers!
> 
> Oh, welcome Jeep Guy!


Self tapping metal roof screws...


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Welcome Jeepsnchainsaws. sort of nasty tonite.


Welcome Jeepsnchainsaws. I've wanted a Jeep since I was 16. Finally got one a couple years ago. 1980 CJ5.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas been on hiadus fer a while but found some cool stuff! This looks real fun, right Carl!




from Facebook nib c5 gear cover! Wish it was mine


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> 79' Malibu 2D! Super OH BOY!!!


 at one time had 620 cubes of bbc, .890 cert car, now back in the stable of cars i worked on, i work for several guys with hotrod addictions
3 race cars and 8 street cars at last count. one guy has a 51 sedan delivery, 64 chevy ss 4 speed impala, S10 race truck, 59 elco, he sold a 53 chevy, a 41 chevy, 55 buick, and (2) 56 chevy wagons. i have been blessed to play with many different muscle cars, hotrods, and race cars. got to compete in many types of racing over the last 30 years


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas been on hiadus fer a while but found some cool stuff! This looks real fun, right Carl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Facebook nib c5 gear cover! Wish it was mine


 

i got a saw that gear drive fits


----------



## 67L36Driver

Me also. But, a 100 cc saw don't need it really. Cool trinket none the less.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i got a saw that gear drive fits



Cool!

What make/model saw that start out as?

Power Products or West Bend engine?

I know a fella who has a 'starter kit' Mono to build a big inch PP.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Warjohn just getting started on last Saturday. Pile was a lot larger by lunchtime.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gents! Those pics I posted was on Facebook and not my stuff! Just wanted to share!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Good morning fellows, I'm ready too cut some wood! Haven't cut in a week!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Weather forecast looks promising. Might be getting close to time to warm up (fingers crossed). I think it'll likely be too muddy to get any wood cut this weekend.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. Weather forecast looks promising. Might be getting close to time to warm up (fingers crossed). I think it'll likely be too muddy to get any wood cut this weekend.
> View attachment 409007


 
What Russellville do you live in? I found 3 when I searched via Bing maps. Cole Co., Ray Co., and Iron Co.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Noon midlanders. 

Not getting that warm here. But, forecast looks good.


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> What Russellville do you live in? I found 3 when I searched via Bing maps. Cole Co., Ray Co., and Iron Co.


Yeah....I don't know why it comes up like that on Bing. Cole county is the one I live in.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Yeah....I don't know why it comes up like that on Bing. Cole county is the one I live in.


My wife's parents used to have a place on Fischer Rd just Northeast of Russellville.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Went to the scrapper today and found another toy chainsaw. New plug, duckbill and carb clean out and I'm cutting up pallets. I'm into it for $7!
But it's PLASTIC! The first one I have seen. I have others, same model but metal??? See the hole melted in it


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 409030
> Went to the scrapper today and found another toy chainsaw. New plug, duckbill and carb clean out and I'm cutting up pallets. I'm into it for $7!
> But it's PLASTIC! The first one I have seen. I have others, same model but metal??? See the hole melted in it View attachment 409031


 i have heard the plastic ones dont have as good of ignition systems..... someone told me they were less desirable ???


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> i have heard the plastic ones dont have as good of ignition systems..... someone told me they were less desirable ???


That could be. It has a cool feature in the carb,it has a plate that has the jet in it that is changeable. It runs really good but I think I'm gonna jet it up .002 and PUT A MASSIVE PIPE ON IT! Lol
I guess if the ignition fails stick a Nova 2 on it ???


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> That could be. It has a cool feature in the carb,it has a plate that has the jet in it that is changeable. It runs really good but I think I'm gonna jet it up .002 and PUT A MASSIVE PIPE ON IT! Lol
> I guess if the ignition fails stick a Nova 2 on it ???


 getting a pipe or piped saw, would be a pipe dream for me  they are high dollar!! it would be cool to see what a pipe could do on an old reed valve
I have two 68cc lombards ... they are strong, it would be cool to make them stronger!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> getting a pipe or piped saw, would be a pipe dream for me  they are high dollar!! it would be cool to see what a pipe could do on an old reed valve
> I have two 68cc lombards ... they are strong, it would be cool to make them stronger!


Reed motors are begging for a pipe Cobey...


----------



## workshop

I'd recommend a Mearshum.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I'd recommend a Mearshum.


I used to like a mearshum but wife says no no these days


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> Reed motors are begging for a pipe Cobey...


Yes begging! The other little xl I piped, I cut with it today, only 26.2 cc but has an awesome power band with lots of torque!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I'd recommend a Mearshum.


 I checked on pipe prices one time and the guy told me over $500 bucks...... none of my saws cost that much,
im not sure who i called about it


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> it would be crazy if those two old saws could be stronger![/QUOTE
> What do pipes cost?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> I checked on pipe prices one time and the guy told me over $500 bucks...... none of my saws cost that much,
> im not sure who i called about it


I can do them cheaper very soon.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I can do them cheaper very soon.


I might be interested in that.


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I can do them cheaper very soon.


 will have to let you see the saw , at least the exhaust comes out of the side


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I am working on the SXL PIPE now, it is close to the same cc but stroke and stroke time is a factor, Lombard might be different and I don't have one to play with  but I have lots of HOMIES.


----------



## cobey

i have a pretty good homelite collection too


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I am working on the SXL PIPE now, it is close to the same cc but stroke and stroke time is a factor, Lombard might be different and I don't have one to play with  but I have lots of HOMIES.


its a giant xl12 copy, really neat, it will pull harder than my C5!


----------



## awol

I may be able to do a pipe for ya to Cobey, gonna try one on my MC101 first, should have it ready for the ft. Scott gtg.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

awol said:


> I may be able to do a pipe for ya to Cobey, gonna try one on my MC101 first, should have it ready for the ft. Scott gtg.


Got any pics?


----------



## cobey

on another note im gonna make me a square work chain, hard no to take them too far


----------



## awol

Of the pipe, or the 101? I can get pics of the 101, but the pipe for it is only a bunch of numbers and drawings on paper! Getting them turned into a diffuser, baffle, and stinger may be the hard part.
And Matt's right, Reeders are just begging for a pipe!


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> I may be able to do a pipe for ya to Cobey, gonna try one on my MC101 first, should have it ready for the ft. Scott gtg.


 i got to have you look at the CP70 the carb didnt make it better, i got to be missing something, that saw should be ok, has spark, compression, new fuel line, the other carb..
still acts like it gets no fuel  runs until you try to load it


----------



## awol

Uh-oh, sounds like it may have yellow fever. Does it run kinda hot also?


----------



## cobey

a pipe on the lombard would rock, im


awol said:


> Uh-oh, sounds like it may have yellow fever. Does it run kinda hot also?


 i dont let it run that long, i wasnt gonna mess it up.... i have done that to one of my first saws


----------



## cobey

I want it to run like an Alan mac


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

awol said:


> Of the pipe, or the 101? I can get pics of the 101, but the pipe for it is only a bunch of numbers and drawings on paper! Getting them turned into a diffuser, baffle, and stinger may be the hard part.
> And Matt's right, Reeders are just begging for a pipe!



This is the first pipe I put on a saw, I used a book Steve turned me onto and CAD-CAM to biuld it it. The saw used to groan at a 4" white oak limb but will rip through a 10" now like night and day just with the right pipe.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

This is the guy I am put my next pipe on, just got a fresh piston. The pipe is designed to run 10% NITROMETHANE!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 409162
> This is the guy I am put my next pipe on, just got a fresh piston. The pipe is designed to run 10% NITROMETHANE!


 i got one them thats in pretty fair shape too  a new piston is kinda rare isnt it? or is it just cylinders that are hard to find?
i got a XL104 that i needs a piston and cylinder for, its common for then to get case vacuum leaks, that toasts the Pand C


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i got one them thats in pretty fair shape too  a new piston is kinda rare isnt it? or is it just cylinders that are hard to find?
> i got a XL104 that i needs a piston and cylinder for, its common for then to get case vacuum leaks, that toasts the Pand C



On early production XL-101 types with the three screw 'magneto backplate', the screws vibrate loose and they suck air. Homelite solved the problem with five screws licktited in on the later saws.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> On early production XL-101 types with the three screw 'magneto backplate', the screws vibrate loose and they suck air. Homelite solved the problem with five screws licktited in on the later saws.


 didnt know that, i found a couple that had silicone rubbed on cracks on the case seem on the bottoms, figured it was the air leak


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> didnt know that, i found a couple that had silicone rubbed on cracks on the case seem on the bottoms, figured it was the air leak



The very early ones had the fuel & oil tank covers glued on with epoxy. When the saw was yanked on in a pinch it broke the seal and it was leak city. Subsequent fixes failed to erase the poor reputation of the design so the XL-101 type never replaced the XL-12 or Super XL as Homelite intended it would.

The XL-101 is noticeably smaller and lighter than an XL-12. Homelite's 54cc lightsabre they are.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning every one


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy all. yesterday's sun took care of 99% of the ice on roadways. two more weeks til spring.

cobey, I might have p&c from either a 101 or 102. i'll check if yer intrested


----------



## Lurch2

67L36Driver said:


> On early production XL-101 types with the three screw 'magneto backplate', the screws vibrate loose and they suck air. Homelite solved the problem with five screws licktited in on the later saws.



Not 1 to nitpick but "licktited" made me laugh.


----------



## sunfish

Lurch2 said:


> Not 1 to nitpick but "licktited" made me laugh.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lurch2 said:


> Not 1 to nitpick but "licktited" made me laugh.



Just the downside of posting with one's IPhone. 

Trying to edit is even worse. You can never get the curser to go where you want. Then the auto spell correcting feature jumps in and it all goes to hell.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. Went to a Wire Rope retirees dinner last night. Forty geezers with cell phones passing them around to show pictures of our grandchildren. What a hoot.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Just the downside of posting with one's IPhone.
> 
> Trying to edit is even worse. You can never get the curser to go where you want. Then the auto spell correcting feature jumps in and it all goes to hell.


If you use a stylus or pencil eraser it is much easier to edit.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> i got one them thats in pretty fair shape too  a new piston is kinda rare isnt it? or is it just cylinders that are hard to find?
> i got a XL104 that i needs a piston and cylinder for, its common for then to get case vacuum leaks, that toasts the Pand C


Yeah pistons aren't so hard to find but cylinders are rare! I need a XL 12 cylinder BAD for a while now.


----------



## bullrider

Good morning fellas hope all is doing well. Homelite410 I sent you a pm.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yeah pistons aren't so hard to find but cylinders are rare! I need a XL 12 cylinder BAD for a while now.


I might have a good used cylinder In a pile somewhere. I'll have to check this evening.


----------



## Homelite410

bullrider said:


> Good morning fellas hope all is doing well. Homelite410 I sent you a pm.


Got it, got to get a pic yet for you!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Just got back from our stainless scrapper. Bought all four of these saws from him. Why are people scrapping these things!?! WTF is Remington Phaton? First one I've seem. It is soooo heavy!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 409234
> Just got back from our stainless scrapper. Bought all four of these saws from him. Why are people scrapping these things!?! WTF is Remington Phaton? First one I've seem. It is soooo heavy!



Bantam. 82cc, and, be prepared to scrounge 7/16" chain, .058 guage.
If you are lucky, .404" x .058".

What is the yellow one? Mono?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Bantam. 82cc, and, be prepared to scrounge 7/16" chain, .058 guage.
> If you are lucky, .404" x .058".
> 
> What is the yellow one? Mono?


It's a Clinton. And we just got it running ! Sounds like a big dirt bike!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I might have a good used cylinder In a pile somewhere. I'll have to check this evening.


Yes please that would be awesome! Thanks Workshop


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Bantam. 82cc, and, be prepared to scrounge 7/16" chain, .058 guage.
> If you are lucky, .404" x .058".
> 
> What is the yellow one? Mono?


Yes BANTAM. Predicted text on iPhone


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Bantam. 82cc, and, be prepared to scrounge 7/16" chain, .058 guage.
> If you are lucky, .404" x .058".
> 
> What is the yellow one? Mono?


The yellow ish one is a Clinton just got it running.


----------



## Hinerman

Good evening gents. Everybody out to eat or something? The Bachelor is not on so that is not it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> Good evening gents. Everybody out to eat or something? The Bachelor is not on so that is not it.


No kidding it's a dead zone. Wife and I are laying in bed, her on Facebook me on saw book


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Let's go cut some wood?


----------



## Hinerman

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 409161
> This is the first pipe I put on a saw, I used a book Steve turned me onto and CAD-CAM to biuld it it. The saw used to groan at a 4" white oak limb but will rip through a 10" now like night and day just with the right pipe.



Did you build that pipe? I have one of these saws. If I can get it running I may want a pipe for it, just for fun.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> Did you build that pipe? I have one of these saws. If I can get it running I may want a pipe for it, just for fun.


Yes, I built it. It made it a usable saw, lol


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> The Bachelor is not on so that is not it.


We're all catching up on past episodes on the DVR.  Speaking of TV though.....anyone watching Gangland: Undercover? It has a bit of a Sons Of Anarchy feel to it. Not bad so far after 3 or 4 episodes.


----------



## Hedgerow

I actually got off work early enough to split some wood today...
This year been brutal on the wood supply.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> I actually got off work early enough to split some wood today...
> This year been brutal on the wood supply.


Split manually or by power?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I don't know who this guy is but I think he's cool !


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> This year been brutal on the wood supply.


You know? I had been thinking that I've only gone through 7ish cord so far, according to what I started with c/s/s. Then today I got to thinking about the other 4 pickup loads that I backed up to the boiler and burned straight off the truck. I burned more than I initially thought for sure. Without putting a tape measure to it, I have 2ish cord left. I won't run out this year unless we have an ice age into late April, but I'll want to put more down for next year I think for sure.


----------



## SteveSS

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 409346
> I don't know who this guy is but I think he's cool !


He looks cool enough to me. You think he'd let a fella run a couple of his saws?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> He looks cool enough to me. You think he'd let a fella run a couple of his saws?


Nope! I bet you can't even touch one of his saws. He probably eats with them, sleeps with them, loooooooves them !


----------



## SteveSS

I'd love to be on either end of that two man saw. Looks like a whole lot of fun for sure.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> I'd love to be on either end of that two man saw. Looks like a whole lot of fun for sure.


The guy I got the four saws from today has promised me one for whatever he has to pay for it. He says it in the rafters of his father inlaws shed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Split manually or by power?


With hydro power of course!!!
That 4 grand is gonna earn it's keep!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> I'd love to be on either end of that two man saw. Looks like a whole lot of fun for sure.


Two man saws have cool factor for sure..


----------



## gary courtney

Hedgerow said:


> Two man saws have cool factor for sure..


here you are I take PP


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Split manually or by power?





gary courtney said:


> View attachment 409349
> 
> 
> here you are I take PP


I hate to admit, I have a few of those and have used one for fun.


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> howdy all. yesterday's sun took care of 99% of the ice on roadways. two more weeks til spring.
> 
> cobey, I might have p&c from either a 101 or 102. i'll check if yer intrested


 that would be cool


----------



## cobey

my buddy Justin is useing my welder, he brought his spitter over for me to use tomorrow


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Beautiful day out to bad I'm working on vehicle brakes.


----------



## specter29

Morning Gents


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Beautiful day out to bad I'm working on vehicle brakes.


It is so nice. I cutting, mud or not!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. No cutting for me today. I have to go to an adoption event for a pup that we're fostering.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. No cutting for me today. I have to go to an adoption event for a pup that we're fostering.


A pit bull pup?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Aaaaaahhhh! Starting to feel better. Good old sunshine!


----------



## sunfish

Nicest day in a long while here, but still can't get in the woods. All this snow is finally melting!


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Beautiful day out to bad I'm working on vehicle brakes.



Me too and shocks also. Right now I am waiting on some one that is coming to look at range hoods. I hope she buys one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow:

Ummmmm.............did you know the JD 17 is locked up/stuck?

Need to pow wow. Cell 816-294- three zero two two.

What may be cost effective is to swap in a PL-4 long block/engine and add the green ginger bread to it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Actually feels like the rod cap has come loose. I've run into this before.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Well the wife has labeled my new toy"HER SAW" it is too much fun I guess


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Hedgerow:
> 
> Ummmmm.............did you know the JD 17 is locked up/stuck?
> 
> Need to pow wow. Cell 816-294- three zero two two.
> 
> What may be cost effective is to swap in a PL-4 long block/engine and add the green ginger bread to it.


Yup.. That's why it's at your place Carl.. 
I thought it might have sucked the reed down in there as it locked up as I was pulling it over..


----------



## jetmd

Well, funny how things can go South so quickly.
The front left coil spring broke on the Taurus yesterday, today the water heater in the house sprung a leak.....the best part is the water heater
is less than 3 years old....phuck! So much for quality manufactured items.


----------



## SteveSS

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> A pit bull pup?


Yessir. He's right at 14 weeks old.


----------



## SteveSS

This was him when we got him at 10 weeks. I don't know how to rotate the pic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. That's why it's at your place Carl..
> I thought it might have sucked the reed down in there as it locked up as I was pulling it over..



I have bottom ends out the wahzoo. I hope the cylinder is good. Piston/rings interchange directly with Homie Super XL. So no problem there.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> Yessir. He's right at 14 weeks old.


I have bread 7 generations over the last 20 years, paid $1800 for my first Carver male pup when I was 16. My wife moved in and out went the dogs. I miss them.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 409535
> 
> 
> This was him when we got him at 10 weeks. I don't know how to rotate the pic.


Looks like a cold country jeep pup?


----------



## workshop

Must be a day for working on vehicles. Been wanting to put a tach in Bumblebee for a while. Wanted to see what kind of RPM it's running down the highway, 3000. With 33 inch tires, Wow.


----------



## cobey

split wood with the wife today, justins splitter worked good  got alot done


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Must be a day for working on vehicles. Been wanting to put a tach in Bumblebee for a while. Wanted to see what kind of RPM it's running down the highway, 3000. With 33 inch tires, Wow.


 probably 4.10 gears


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Here is that Clinton I got at the scrapper starting for the first time.


----------



## Hedgerow

I like this system..
Filled 4 more yesterday.
I need more tote cages..


----------



## Hedgerow

Rooster says it's time to get up...
Someone musta told him about the clocks springing forward..


----------



## thinkrtinker

Sunday's chicken dinner


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning all


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin...

Had a neighbor drop off a husky 36..
After checking fuel lines and filter, I primed it and it fired right up. 
Tuned, muffler opened, and sharp chain later, it's a decent running saw..
Is there a Poulan equivalent?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yes. And not sure which one.


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 409762
> 
> I like this system..
> Filled 4 more yesterday.
> I need more tote cages..


Those totes do look pretty handy. How did you get them stacked? How do you like that light bar on the atv? Is it LED?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes. And not sure which one.


Is it really only 36cc??
Seems more like a 42..


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> Those totes do look pretty handy. How did you get them stacked? How do you like that light bar on the atv? Is it LED?


Stack em with forks on the tractor.

And yes, those are Levi's led's..
He can spot coons in a tree with em..
Use lotsa juice though..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Here is that Clinton I got at the scrapper starting for the first time.




A carb kit and that will be barkin' at a more steady rate.

Morning midlanders!!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> A carb kit and that will be barkin' at a more steady rate.
> 
> Morning midlanders!!!



We are going through it completely, want to make it look like this one.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon boyz!


----------



## workshop

Hi Mike
Patiently waiting for the race to come on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tore down the Hedge Deere. 



There is an attendant gouge in the cylinder wall. Tramp material or wrist pin roller I think.

I do have a cylinder that might be serviceable but it ha a ding at the top of a transfer port from a big end rod roller. It's possible the rings will hang up on it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have a NOS Remy 64302 piston on hand.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Tore down the Hedge Deere.
> View attachment 409909
> 
> 
> There is an attendant gouge in the cylinder wall. Tramp material or wrist pin roller I think.
> 
> I do have a cylinder that might be serviceable but it ha a ding at the top of a transfer port from a big end rod roller. It's possible the rings will hang up on it.



That should buff out.


----------



## Hedgerow

That's an impressive gouge..!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> That's an impressive gouge..!!


It is a nasty one, I have seen a lot just like that. 
Every time I get a saw out of the scrap I expect t see that, but cross my fingers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tramp material as the wrist pin bearing is intact.

Find us a good cylinder and we will be in tall clover.

'The Greek' has rings for $12.20/pair plus $2.90 postage.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it was a nice day.


----------



## Hedgerow

This is a nice little saw...

Am I crazy?


----------



## awol

Runs pretty good, huh?!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Runs pretty good, huh?!


Yeah.. Cleaned it up, opened the muffler, and tuned...
Runs great.. No vibes, and a 16" .325 chain.. 
Oils great and snappy throttle..
Can't ***** about anything at 36cc as far as I can see..


----------



## Hedgerow

Don't weigh anything either...


----------



## awol

Well, looks like ya got a new big saw then!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Well, looks like ya got a new big saw then!


Wish it was mine...
Sorta...
Not like I need another...


----------



## Hedgerow

Still waiting on a test mule to decide whether it wants to "run", or just be another experiment..
Many end up that way..


----------



## gritz

Well, I sold a chainsaw this morning, so that was a good start. Went and had some gyros, then delivered about 2 cord of wood. Finished with some BBQ. Got to talk to Steve for a minute too, so that was nice. Hope everybody has a great week!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all .


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, hope everyone had a good weekend.

Looks like a nice week ahead.


----------



## Oliver1655

Matt, Carl, I have a running PL4 you can have to merge with the Hedge-Deere. It's the one I had at Hedge fest.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 410101
> This is a nice little saw...
> 
> Am I crazy?


 probly. but whats that got to do with a good running saw? anyway?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Morning all, Aaaaaaah, smells like spring!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Matt, Carl, I have a running PL4 you can have to merge with the Hedge-Deere. It's the one I had at Hedge fest.



Just the ticket if Hedge is willing to foot the postage.

Actually can save a little if just the basic crankcase/cylinder/piston assembly is mailed.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim is planning on going to a dish for his phone and puter come April. We should see him on here again then. Meanwhile waiting for his present contract to run out.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Just the ticket if Hedge is willing to foot the postage.
> 
> Actually can save a little if just the basic crankcase/cylinder/piston assembly is mailed.
> 
> Morning midlanders!


I'm game for whatever.. Just tell me where to send the cabbage..


----------



## warjohn

With Ken being out of town a lot there doesn't seem to be much competition getting Jonsereds that are listed on craigslist. I picked up this 625 last Thursday. The chain brake doesn't work and it needs correct muffler bolts but other than that it is in good condition. I have been wanting to add one of these to the lineup but have been too cheap. At $80.00 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> With Ken being out of town a lot there doesn't seem to be much competition getting Jonsereds that are listed on craigslist. I picked up this 625 last Thursday. The chain brake doesn't work and it needs correct muffler bolts but other than that it is in good condition. I have been wanting to add one of these to the lineup but have been too cheap. At $80.00 I couldn't pass it up.
> View attachment 410233


----------



## 67L36Driver

warjohn said:


> With Ken being out of town a lot there doesn't seem to be much competition getting Jonsereds that are listed on craigslist. I picked up this 625 last Thursday. The chain brake doesn't work and it needs correct muffler bolts but other than that it is in good condition. I have been wanting to add one of these to the lineup but have been too cheap. At $80.00 I couldn't pass it up.
> View attachment 410233



630? 670?

My 630 I brought to the charity cut wouldn't start. Ended up running the Stihl. Damn thing started in two pulls yesterday.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellows, anyone know where I can get a carb kit for my old Clinton?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> 630? 670?
> 
> My 630 I brought to the charity cut wouldn't start. Ended up running the Stihl. Damn thing started in two pulls yesterday.


Stage Fright...


----------



## workshop

If it's a tillotson carb, which I think is correct, it will be a DG-5-HL diaphragm kit. Should be able to get one at any good small engine supply shop.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> If it's a tillotson carb, which I think is correct, it will be a DG-5-HL diaphragm kit. Should be able to get one at any good small engine supply shop.


Thanks so much Workshop. I have looked online all I could find is the 88HL kits, I'll call Shelbina implement tommorow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> With Ken being out of town a lot there doesn't seem to be much competition getting Jonsereds that are listed on craigslist. I picked up this 625 last Thursday. The chain brake doesn't work and it needs correct muffler bolts but other than that it is in good condition. I have been wanting to add one of these to the lineup but have been too cheap. At $80.00 I couldn't pass it up.
> View attachment 410233




You could have passed it up till Sat. I used to like you.


----------



## warjohn

It was on Lawrence Craigslist for about 20 minutes before I emailed the guy and told him I would buy it. I normally don't check Lawrence very often but my timing was just right on this one. Who knows if it would have made it until Saturday.

It is a 625 Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You could have passed it up till Sat. I used to like you.



Dang poachers!

625 is nice saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Thanks so much Workshop. I have looked online all I could find is the 88HL kits, I'll call Shelbina implement tommorow.



I've gotten so I keep D&G kits on hand for Tilly HS & HL and Walbro SDC.

Watch evilbay for $5/kit shipped.

Search DG-5-HL


----------



## awol

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Thanks so much Workshop. I have looked online all I could find is the 88HL kits, I'll call Shelbina implement tommorow.


 The RK-88HL kit will work fine. Whereas the DG kit contains only diaphragms and gaskets, the RK is a complete rebuild kit, with welch plugs, needle, and other needed small parts. Its also about twelve dollars instead of five!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

You guys are AWESOME!
Soooo helpful!


----------



## warjohn

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> You guys are AWESOME!
> Soooo helpful!



Threads like this one is what makes this forum great. It really shows what a great bunch of guys are on here.


----------



## Hedgerow

What do you all do when a carb kit makes no difference... I've had carbs that were just plain jacked up...
Barfing fuel, or not being able to deliver enough... 
I call em wonky carbs... I pitch em in the trash.. Maybe I'm the only one who has the displeasure of dealing with them..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Save carbs off junkers. An HS from a Remington with a throttle and/or choke shaft change can be used on a Lombard (BTDT).


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, hope everyone has a safe day.

46 already on the N side of KC!


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> What do you all do when a carb kit makes no difference... I've had carbs that were just plain jacked up...
> Barfing fuel, or not being able to deliver enough...
> I call em wonky carbs... I pitch em in the trash.. Maybe I'm the only one who has the displeasure of dealing with them..



I usually throw them in a box. You never know when you'll drop a metering spring or something like that. I've needed little parts like that before. I usually test them to figure out what's wrong because I just can't help but wonder. It's usually the press-in check valves that go bad, or accelerator pumps (which can be fixed, but usually I just find a different carb.



jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, hope everyone has a safe day.
> 
> 46 already on the N side of KC!



Morning! Looks like it's going to be another nice day! I'm ready for it!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, hope everyone has a safe day.
> 
> 46 already on the N side of KC!


Morning fellows, rainy here but not complaining. ITS WARM


----------



## Oliver1655

It's soup here!


----------



## Oliver1655

Carl, have your address but not your zip code. I'll get the PL-4 boxed up tonight & sent out tomorrow. Who is cheaper, UPS or USPS?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oliver1655 said:


> Carl, have your address but not your zip code. I'll get the PL-4 boxed up tonight & sent out tomorrow. Who is cheaper, UPS or USPS?



John: 64507

If we are in the same zone, UPS is cheaper. In contrast to USPS where it is the same price across town or across the whole country.

Ball park it with the UPS online calculator.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Here is the saw your jug is going in Steve. 
I was excited at first when I saw how clean the muffler is. 
Then I saw this. 
Finding a new piston was easy, but finding cylinders are not as easy, for the public


----------



## workshop

Yeah, the one I sent to ya looks a whole lot better. A little prep work and you should be good to go.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Yeah, the one I sent to ya looks a whole lot better. A little prep work and you should be good to go.


What do you think caused that?


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> What do you think caused that?


Is it aluminum transfer?
And is it all around the cylinder? Or just on the exhaust side?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> Is it aluminum transfer?
> And is it all around the cylinder? Or just on the exhaust side?



Mainly the exhaust side. It has gone through the coating in the cylinder by far. Is it nickel?


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 410689
> Mainly the exhaust side. It has gone through the coating in the cylinder by far. Is it nickel?


A lean condition most likely caused that damage. Either from an air leak, or someone's screwdriver on the carb screws.
A straight gas situation will cause transfer all around the cylinder. Intake side too..


----------



## 67L36Driver

New SXL cylinders are on evilbay. Combine one with a me 1 13/16" piston (also on the 'bay) and you have a 57cc XL-12.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Going to put a few saws on C'list in the next few days. If you see something you like just sing out as I will ship to the 'pot belly stove crew'. 

Newbys excepted


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Going to put a few saws on C'list in the next few days. If you see something you like just sing out as I will ship to the 'pot belly stove crew'.
> 
> Newbys excepted


Whatcha gonna put on the list Carl?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Going to put a few saws on C'list in the next few days. If you see something you like just sing out as I will ship to the 'pot belly stove crew'.
> 
> Newbys excepted


I coming to St. Joseph this weekend???


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Whatcha gonna put on the list Carl?



Pioneer Farmsaw w/24, collector grade. Mac 10-10S w/20, 10-10 w/16, right hand start. Dayton/Poulan 245SA w/20 user grade. Pioneer 1200 w/16. Skillsaw 1645/Power Mach. 340 w/20. Wards 4.0/Remy SL-11. Husky 142. Three Echo tophandle.

Oops, forgot the Jonsered 630 and the ChinAsaw/Farm Boss

Too late in the day with the low sun angle. So, take a group pic around noon tomorrow and post 'em on C'list.

Saws have gotten too deep around here. Yikes!


----------



## cobey

anyone have coil/ignition for a echo 500 EVL?? the one diggers dad built for me
had the spark poop out  i like the old saw and want to keep it going


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Pioneer Farmsaw w/24, collector grade. Mac 10-10S w/20, 10-10 w/16, right hand start. Dayton/Poulan 245SA w/20 user grade. Pioneer 1200 w/16. Skillsaw 1645/Power Mach. 340 w/20. Wards 4.0/Remy SL-11. Husky 142. Three Echo tophandle.
> 
> Oops, forgot the Jonsered 630 and the ChinAsaw/Farm Boss
> 
> Too late in the day with the low sun angle. So, take a group pic around noon tomorrow and post 'em on C'list.
> 
> Saws have gotten too deep around here. Yikes!




What model are the Echo top handles?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Pioneer Farmsaw w/24, collector grade. Mac 10-10S w/20, 10-10 w/16, right hand start. Dayton/Poulan 245SA w/20 user grade. Pioneer 1200 w/16. Skillsaw 1645/Power Mach. 340 w/20. Wards 4.0/Remy SL-11. Husky 142. Three Echo tophandle.
> 
> Oops, forgot the Jonsered 630 and the ChinAsaw/Farm Boss
> 
> Too late in the day with the low sun angle. So, take a group pic around noon tomorrow and post 'em on C'list.
> 
> Saws have gotten too deep around here. Yikes!



You're selling the Farmsaw? I remember when you got that one. Can't believe you're selling it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> What model are the Echo top handles?



Two CS341 and a CS3000.

Yup Farmsaw takes up valuable Remington space.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> anyone have coil/ignition for a echo 500 EVL?? the one diggers dad built for me
> had the spark poop out  i like the old saw and want to keep it going



Nothing in my Echo pile Cobey :- (

Checked my Echo manuals and looks like the PN for the coil is 156 626-1523 0 and for the CD Ignition module PN 156 601-1523 0.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Nothing in my Echo pile Cobey :- (
> 
> Checked my Echo manuals and looks like the PN for the coil is 156 626-1523 0 and for the CD Ignition module PN 156 601-1523 0.


 thanks Steve that was my 1st 50 cc saw, and it cut wood in the rain


----------



## cobey

i just got home from Chads, he's a good friend  we ran some noisey saws, he hooked me up with a good spinner and grinder, now im set up to make chains
   he showed me a couple tricks for working on 290 stihls and other stuff. thanks Chad !!!!  im waiting on a guy to pick up a saw i fixed yesterday
and ill buy more fuel line and filters and stuff


and I got a 36" bar and chain for my 066


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kenneth and the rest of the clan. Be safe today and have a good one.


----------



## sawnami

Good morning. 
Here you go Steve. 


http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4926590859.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

smells like spring. wahoo!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Good morning.
> Here you go Steve.
> 
> 
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/4926590859.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Clean old Mac there. Pricy tho.

Morning midlanders.

Warm weather has made it bung holes and elbows here in River City. Blondie keeps dragging me out into the yard. Damn leaves.

Hand washed the famy bus. Turns out we drive a red car. 

New fuel pump for the vet next provided I can find one with the inlet in right place.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Goooood morning fellows! Super foggy here in mid Mo. Working onsite today, hoping the sun burns this fog up.
The guy I got the carb kits from yesterday wants to sell me all his Homelite and old stock parts" REAL CHEAP"!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Goooood morning fellows! Super foggy here in mid Mo. Working onsite today, hoping the sun burns this fog up.
> The guy I got the carb kits from yesterday wants to sell me all his Homelite and old stock parts" REAL CHEAP"!



Cylinders and pistons are the only good part of one of them deals. And the rare bits for the really big saws. Use a good bit of caution there grasshopper.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Cylinders and pistons are the only good part of one of them deals. And the rare bits for the really big saws. Use a good bit of caution there grasshopper.


That was my first question. How many pistons and jugs? I wouldn't mind some useable gaskets and carb kits. Good looking out Carl, thanks!


----------



## warjohn

It's going to be nice today. I'm glad I have job but wished I didn't have to work for a living. So many things I could be doing outside.


----------



## sawnami

warjohn said:


> It's going to be nice today. I'm glad I have job but wished I didn't have to work for a living. So many things I could be doing outside.


Quadruple like on that one. [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, talked to Virgil (he owns the sawmill up here) and if I bring my own logs and offbear for him he said hell saw my stove shed for lunch! That makes for an affordable shed to me and I love being at the mill!!


----------



## workshop

Didn't get to go after the tractor last Saturday. But it looks like the planets are going to be in alignment for this Saturday. Nieces husband told me it has a brazing repair on the engine block. I've heard of brazing or pinning a cracked block on old farm machinery but have never seen it first hand. I sure hope it's not a problem. Anybody ever have dealings with this type of thing before?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

warjohn said:


> It's going to be nice today. I'm glad I have job but wished I didn't have to work for a living. So many things I could be doing outside.





workshop said:


> Didn't get to go after the tractor last Saturday. But it looks like the planets are going to be in alignment for this Saturday. Nieces husband told me it has a brazing repair on the engine block. I've heard of brazing or pinning a cracked block on old farm machinery but have never seen it first hand. I sure hope it's not a problem. Anybody ever have dealings with this type of thing before?


we deal with it all of the time, brazing cast tractor parts or welding with nickel and Peening, not a big deal if it's done right. We can even tig weld tiny areas with silica bronze rod on cast.


----------



## warjohn

sawnami said:


> Quadruple like on that one. [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That would be affordable even if you wee feeding me.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> we deal with it all of the time, brazing cast tractor parts or welding with nickel and Peening, not a big deal if it's done right.


First time I've seen bucking spikes for Homey Zip. There Bronze!


----------



## gary courtney

when and where is 2015 GTG?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hey BikeMike, here is that noise maker pic you wanted, I have another new one in the box if you need one.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> First time I've seen bucking spikes for Homey Zip. There Bronze!View attachment 410995


Those are just cool.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Didn't get to go after the tractor last Saturday. But it looks like the planets are going to be in alignment for this Saturday. Nieces husband told me it has a brazing repair on the engine block. I've heard of brazing or pinning a cracked block on old farm machinery but have never seen it first hand. I sure hope it's not a problem. Anybody ever have dealings with this type of thing before?



I've seen that on water jackets several times. Engine coolant freeze because no one checked it before winter.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim and I had a super mini GTG this afternoon. Helped him put a Farm Boss together seeing as how I had lots of recent experience with them.

Did a general refurb on his little Echo. Carb kit and clean up. Piston/cylinder on the way out due to overheating. Found this stuff.



Air flow was blocked badly.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Preview of C'List fodder.







Darn, forgot a couple others.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Mo. Jim and I had a super mini GTG this afternoon. Helped him put a Farm Boss together seeing as how I had lots of recent experience with them.
> 
> Did a general refurb on his little Echo. Carb kit and clean up. Piston/cylinder on the way out due to overheating. Found this stuff.
> View attachment 411008
> 
> 
> Air flow was blocked badly.


Is that grass growing in there?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Is that grass growing in there?



Nope, not grass. Reminds me of the old time seat cushion stuffing.


----------



## workshop

Mouse nest? Pesky things can fit in the darndest places. Had a riding mower years ago and every spring I had to clear the nest off the top of the cylinder.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I don't know if I hate mice more or the smell mothballs.


----------



## SteveSS

Just about hit equilibrium between the inside and the outside today. Dropped the MS441 off at the dealer yesterday to get a helicoil put in the spark plug hole. Got the voicemail that it was done as I was pulling in the driveway. Guess it has to wait until tomorrow. Last load on the boiler burned for 36 hours. Loaded it up again this morning since it still gets a bit chilly overnight, but if this weather keeps up I'm just going to let it go out. Still have a box of 026/260 parts that I need to try and make a saw out of. I definitely have one good P&C set from an 026 with one still left to tear into. I think I should be able to get one complete saw from everything. The P&C's was what I was most worried about. That was the box o' saws that I picked from a CL buy for $10.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Speaking of C'list. Who picked up the box of 084 in KC?

Or, is it a fellow in Utah blowin smoke up me arse.


----------



## workshop

Forgot to tell you guys. The tach I put in Bumblebee cost me $750. 












$40 for the tach and $710 for the deep freeze for " she who must be obeyed. "


----------



## jetmd

Brenda and I just got home from delivering another load of wood from the cut. It sure is nice to have these people
be so appreciative and thankful for all our efforts.

Have a good evening, Chet


----------



## warjohn

67L36Driver said:


> Speaking of C'list. Who picked up the box of 084 in KC?
> 
> Or, is it a fellow in Utah blowin smoke up me arse.



It would have been me but I was at work.


----------



## Homelite410

gary courtney said:


> when and where is 2015 GTG?


April 25 Chelsea Iowa.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> April 25 Chelsea Iowa.


That sounds awesome! Can you post a pick of that all steel gen 4? I am interested.


----------



## Hedgerow

The Iowa spring gtg is gonna be real big this year..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> The Iowa spring gtg is gonna be real big this year..


How big ?


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> How big ?


 im going  food, saw races, saw carving, and stufff


----------



## cobey

Ft. scott will be cool too!!!!! at the end of sept.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bet it has over 100 attendees..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone. Wow awesome day yest. Went to feed store early. Tore down 025 for rebuild. Sold some baby pigs. Bought a new boar in the afternoon. Got to work on the f150 today. No sparky. Hope everone has a good day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Working to snag another pickup load of Stihl junkers from the landscaper guy.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas! Here is the vise.






My friend bought out a dealer and has 7 dump trailers to go thru...... I filled the s10 last night! Vic got an xl500! 

So..... Now we need a PTO did case half for 084 stihl! Got anything?


----------



## SteveSS

Can you use the Timberline with that one?


----------



## Homelite410

Yes, I can make it that way


----------



## 67L36Driver

Warjohn: The Dayton.







Bucking spike from Modified M. and a cast muffler from a 361. Clutch cover was replaced so it lost the Dayton sticker.

Allis Chalmers Orange is a near perfect match to the original.

I since found another I a bit better cosmetic shape so this one has to go.


----------



## bigtuna

Wonder if any of you shade tree mechanics might know. 85 f150 carbed . Have spark coming out the coil, new cap and rotor, no spark at the plugs...... any help or suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> The Iowa spring gtg is gonna be real big this year..


How bout Moody's deal? Haven't heard anything lately???


----------



## sunfish

bigtuna said:


> Wonder if any of you shade tree mechanics might know. 85 f150 carbed . Have spark coming out the coil, new cap and rotor, no spark at the plugs...... any help or suggestions greatly appreciated.


Probably be the electronic ignition module.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> How bout Moody's deal? Haven't heard anything lately???


He gots lotsa mud... May be postponed...


----------



## specter29

Morning Gents. 

Matt got a new toy in for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> Morning Gents.
> 
> Matt got a new toy in for you.


How did you know Levi and I been talking bout one of those??
What's the price tag on one of those dudes?


----------



## workshop

sunfish said:


> Probably be the electronic ignition module.



Could be the ignition module, I've seen where they will crank and put out spark. As soon as you let go of the key they loose spark. Spark coming from coil itself? Or is it making it through the cool wire. If making it through the cool wire then I would do the module.


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas! Here is the vise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend bought out a dealer and has 7 dump trailers to go thru...... I filled the s10 last night! Vic got an xl500!
> 
> So..... Now we need a PTO did case half for 084 stihl! Got anything?



Wow! That's a lot of stuff! I need some Husky 371/372 parts (crank and cylinder) and some 361 pieces of you run across any . Good score!


----------



## workshop

Is it the distributor mounted module or the fender mount square box module?


----------



## bigtuna

The module is mounted on the fender. Orieleys tested it twice says it's good?? The spark tester was hooked to the end of coll where I pulled the boot off. Fellas I appreciate the responses


----------



## workshop

Those modules are pretty reliable. Plus there's about 10 different possibilities for which type of module. Anywhere from $35-$100. I wouldn't get a module. Try another coil wire. Check the coil tower (the part the wire plugs into) I've seen cracked and carbon tracked towers. Letting the spark slip past the wire and grounding.


----------



## bigtuna

Workshop, thank you, and everyone who chimed in. Will pick one up tomorrow "payday" . Been looking to buy small puller for pulling bearings off crank " chainsaw" everything I see has very thick bottom piece would never slip behind bearings. Have seen one w/ very like small flat on the bottom.wbich I think k would be ideal. Anyway thought maybe someone would have a brand name . Or proper nane so I could goggle. I'll shut up now. Thanks again everone.


----------



## sawnami

Try looking up "Kent Moore puller" on eBay. Some of my best bearing and seal pullers come from obsolete special tools. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Ken12

It could be the pickup coil in the distributor also. I believe that involves yanking the distributor out tho and disassembly of the distributor if memory serves me right.


----------



## bigtuna

I think pulling the distributor is above my pay grade. Lol


----------



## SteveSS

What is the best way to remove the black tarry gunk from inside a saw cylinder? My miniature USC ain't even touching it. Will a soak in some sea foam or simple green loosen that stuff up?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> What is the best way to remove the black tarry gunk from inside a saw cylinder? My miniature USC ain't even touching it. Will a soak in some sea foam or simple green loosen that stuff up?



The gallon can down there to the right Berryman Chem-Dip is at any Carquest. The stuff is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Excellent! Many thanks.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I fiiiiinally got my Zip back together. Didn't get the bucking spikes on yet but soon. I just wanted to get it off the bench so I can get to my XL12, now that I have a good jug, thanks to Workshop.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 411370
> The gallon can down there to the right Berryman Chem-Dip is at any Carquest. The stuff is AMAZING!!!!



It is water base. Aluminum or magnesium will not come out shiny. Cleans very well.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> It is water base. Aluminum or magnesium will not come out shiny. Cleans very well.


Leave it in longer, it will take paint off if left for hours. But no it won't polish stuff.
Also for heavy build up I have used The Works drain cleaner, you have to be more careful on timing with it but it WORKS great!


----------



## workshop

Ken12 said:


> It could be the pickup coil in the distributor also. I believe that involves yanking the distributor out tho and disassembly of the distributor if memory serves me right.


Umm, Gm pick up coil you have to pull distributor, then shaft to change. It's been a while, but I think this is a Ford EEC 3 or EEC4 ignition. Shouldn't have to pull the distributor to change it. However, if pick up coil is bad, due to tiny broken wires, you won't get a spark at the coil. Common problem on GM HEI ignition for intermittent dieing, to test is with engine running to pull the vacuum advance hose from the vacuum advance chamber and plug it back on repeatedly, causing the pick up coil to advance and retarded. If the engine dies, bad pick up coil. In this instance we have a coil creating spark, thus pick up coil is good. It's sending the proper on off signal to the coil. Coil wire, cap and rotor (new) would affect all cylinders, plug wires, individual cylinders. My understanding is no spark to any plugs, thus coil wire. I have been wrong before, though.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

This thing is the pulse fuel pump off of my Clinton saw, the rubber nipple looking thing is cracked, anyone know a part # or source?


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 411395
> This thing is the pulse fuel pump off of my Clinton saw, the rubber nipple looking thing is cracked, anyone know a part # or source?


Hmm. Pics are not coming up.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Hmm. Pics are not coming up.


----------



## bigtuna

Hey workshop, would I need to check spark at every plug.


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks Chet, you da man!


----------



## Homelite410

Please keep Levi in your prayers I heard he is in the er!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Please keep Levi in your prayers I heard he is in the er!


 I sure will... hope he will be ok


----------



## old cookie

Would that be Matts Levi?


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday Fella's!

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## gritz

jetmd said:


> Happy Friday Fella's!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.



You too! It's gonna be a fun day for me. Gotta start with a pt test. So exciting, not. Should be another nice day though.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning to all you yah hoos. God bless you, every one


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Who is in the ER?????


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Good morning neighbors, probly have the shop doors open again today. Lots of work to do but all I want to do is work on my SAWS! My wife says it's a bad disorder of some sort ????


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Good morning neighbors, probly have the shop doors open again today. Lots of work to do but all I want to do is work on my SAWS! My wife says it's a bad disorder of some sort ????


 its bad!!!! its bad!!!! [done in my best SNL voice]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

whichever Levi this is he's prayed for. specific prayers are better than general prayers but go with what ya got. course it wouldn't hurt for all Levi's out there to be healed either.


----------



## Homelite410

Just heard hedgerows son Levi is out of the er with just a concussion. I'm sure Matt will chime in here!


----------



## Homelite410

And a Friday morning funny........


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Just heard hedgerows son Levi is out of the er with just a concussion. I'm sure Matt will chime in here!


Dang, bad news & good news on the same page. Sounds like he is goin to be OK...


----------



## workshop

bigtuna said:


> Hey workshop, would I need to check spark at every plug.


If you've not checked all the way to each plug, it would be a good idea to do so. I was under the impression you had already done that. Pull 1 plug wire off the plug, stick a screwdriver, or spark tester if you have one, into the boot, hold about a half inch from the engine and have somebody crank the engine. If you are getting spark to the plugs, then the problem is either fuel related or lack of compression (for other reasons more complicated). Also, when you put the new cap on, are you sure you got the wires in the correct order and in the correct tower?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kids are resilient. Brody (6) after doing face plant off his sidewalk scooter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi got his legs wiped out from under him in the basketball game last night.. 
landed on his head.. concussion#3
Good news is, he's at home relaxing and they won the game. Play for championship this afternoon.
Bad news is, he'll not be suiting up for it.. Season will be done before docs will clear him to play...


----------



## workshop

Just glad he's allrite.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Levi got his legs wiped out from under him in the basketball game last night..
> landed on his head.. concussion#3
> Good news is, he's at home relaxing and they won the game. Play for championship this afternoon.
> Bad news is, he'll not be suiting up for it.. Season will be done before docs will clear him to play...



And they say its not a full contact sport. Have a scare from an elbow. To bad he is done for the season. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## thinkrtinker

So thankfull he will be ok.
There will be more games


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Levi got his legs wiped out from under him in the basketball game last night..
> landed on his head.. concussion#3
> Good news is, he's at home relaxing and they won the game. Play for championship this afternoon.
> Bad news is, he'll not be suiting up for it.. Season will be done before docs will clear him to play...


 concussions can be a real booger.... i have had more than i can count.
i hope he feels better soon, its real bad when you get pukey feeling/dizzyness from a concussion


----------



## cobey

took a 290 apart last night, and worked on both 024's starting to learn
alot .........


----------



## lumberjackchef

Dang hope Levi gets better real soon! I think I might have a new up and coming competitor.....



she's not only learning to race but cutting some firewood, and working on some saws as well!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> took a 290 apart last night, and worked on both 024's starting to learn
> alot .........



I have a box-a-farm-boss parts left over if you need a trinket or two. Jim has already been in it for a recoil and a wrap handle.


----------



## workshop

The Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I'll have a tractor sitting in my back yard this time tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410

Steve, its "crick"...............


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Steve, its "crick"...............


I'm sorry, I forgot my proper English. "crick"


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> The Lord willing and the creek don't rise, I'll have a tractor sitting in my back yard this time tomorrow.


What kinda tractor ?


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> What kinda tractor ?


Farmall "B".


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Farmall "B".


Belly mower?


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Belly mower?


Hmm. Don't know. It's a tricycle tractor, but if they have a mower for it too, you bet ill get it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Hmm. Don't know. It's a tricycle tractor, but if they have a mower for it too, you bet ill get it.


A buddy has a farmall with a belly mower, I like it alot!
But I have really been dreaming of this.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> A buddy has a farmall with a belly mower, I like it alot!
> But I have really been dreaming of this.View attachment 411652


That thing is hilarious...
Yet cool...
Who made it?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> That thing is hilarious...
> Yet cool...
> Who made it?


A guy that belong to the old Threshers.


----------



## Homelite410

I always wanted a Caterpillar 22 because it had a PTO and I wanted to pick corn with my wood brothers picker and Caterpillar!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> I always wanted a Caterpillar 22 because it had a PTO and I wanted to pick corn with my wood brothers picker and Caterpillar!


oh yes! And you could put a log splitter on it?


----------



## Homelite410

No hydro's on that one....... That's 1936 era!



my A and picker 2007.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> No hydro's on that one....... That's 1936 era!
> 
> 
> 
> my A and picker 2007.



Hmmmmmm. It's not the destination but the journey?


----------



## jetmd

Been a long time since I have seen a picker in use, other than modern units used for seed corn back home.
Not to mention not many corn shellers left around the country either.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it was a beautiful day.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man it was a beautiful day.


 Amen! it was ... even with the rain


----------



## cobey

I hope you are doing well Kenneth!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Good morning ! Who is having the most fun today?


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning!


----------



## sam-tip

Morning. Tried taking super split apart last night. Gave up after 5 minutes. Bolts are very tight. 12 hours later I realized Super Split might have used Loctite on the bolts.
Struggled the same way taking apart my Bobcat loader a few years ago.


----------



## sawnami

sam-tip said:


> Morning. Tried taking super split apart last night. Gave up after 5 minutes. Bolts are very tight. 12 hours later I realized Super Split might have used Loctite on the bolts.
> Struggled the same way taking apart my Bobcat loader a few years ago.



We have seat belt anchor bolts that are Loctited from the assembly plant. There's no getting them out until you heat them with a butane torch. I've seen the nut welded to the body give up before the Loctite.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Homelite410

Good day to burn some pecan and hickory!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> Good day to burn some pecan and hickory!


Yum Yum! It is that weather. I loooove smoked meats!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Dug the fleet out today!



And Hailey wanted to try!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> No hydro's on that one....... That's 1936 era!
> 
> 
> 
> my A and picker 2007.



They make a pto hydrolic pump. that wood work good on it.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> They make a pto hydrolic pump. that wood work good on it.


I'm sorry. I meant the cat 22 has no hydro's on it. My 1950 A has hydro but I know of the pumps your talking of Kenneth. Charr-lynn?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Heading out to a brush fire and hot dog burning.


I guessed that's what you meant Mike .


----------



## Locust Cutter

sam-tip said:


> Morning. Tried taking super split apart last night. Gave up after 5 minutes. Bolts are very tight. 12 hours later I realized Super Split might have used Loctite on the bolts.
> Struggled the same way taking apart my Bobcat loader a few years ago.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oh yeah, Howdy Y'all!!! Sorry for not being around but I got a few additional responsibilities dumped on me at worked, changed jobs (a bit) and have seeing a new computer system through development to fielding... Other than that I've been rather lazy...


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Locust Cutter said:


> Oh yeah, Howdy Y'all!!! Sorry for not being around but I got a few additional responsibilities dumped on me at worked, changed jobs (a bit) and have seeing a new computer system through development to fielding... Other than that I've been rather lazy...


Well it's spring, time to come out of hibernation!


----------



## sam-tip

Locust Cutter said:


> What's wrong with it



On one of them I was replacing the bearing under the rack. The other I extended the push ram 0.65 inches because the ram did not come as close to the wedge. On stringy wood the Special Edition would not finish the split. Then I learned the hard way to clean the thread of the old Loctite or your threads will get ruined.


After







Before


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I just thought this is neat, it was in the box with the part. THERE IS NO SPANISH INSTUCTION ON IT ???
And says made in the USA at the bottom.


----------



## workshop

Finally made it back home. Left at 7am this morning and got to my nieces about 1:30pm. Got the tractor loaded and left at 3pm. It's about 9pm now. Ed did all the driving (his truck/trailer) about $130 fuel used. So tired I left it on the trailer at his place. He'll bring it over in the A.M. Pics to follow.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Carved another hand chair today!



the guys wife said she needed another one. Tarin has a couple hundred cookies under her belt and I can see her progress already. She's about twice as fast as the day she started practicing...... We may have to have a Jr's class at the next gtg!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

lumberjackchef said:


> Carved another hand chair today!
> 
> 
> 
> the guys wife said she needed another one. Tarin has a couple hundred cookies under her belt and I can see her progress already. She's about twice as fast as the day she started practicing...... We may have to have a Jr's class at the next gtg!


Very nice work! What wood is the darker one? Are they the same wood?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Very nice work! What wood is the darker one? Are they the same wood?


They are both walnut . one is two days old and has been sanded. the taller one I had just finished carving when I snapped the pic so it looks different. These were done at my buddies log yard down by Seneca...



so we now have no shortage of big logs to choose from. And all of the equipment to move them around with. I want one of these dudes!!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

lumberjackchef said:


> They are both walnut . one is two days old and has been sanded. the taller one I had just finished carving when I snapped the pic so it looks different. These were done at my buddies log yard down by Seneca...
> 
> 
> 
> so we now have no shortage of big logs to choose from. And all of the equipment to move them around with. I want one of these dudes!!!


Wow! That was a pricey log, and yes those little tractors are so awesome! I am working on a 4x4 articulating case trencher gone mini skidder and splitter project. It is a little smaller than that wacker but sooo powerful.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sweet! Yep they use that Wacker to load the container trucks. It can lift the logs on one end and drive them right in the container! Freaking awesome little machine! They have weld repaired the grapple like twenty times on that thing


----------



## 67L36Driver

Need to check with Mo. Jim tomorrow for a Farm Boss chassis/tanks. Going to build another ChinAsaw.

Got almost everything else on hand or in the pipeline[emoji12].


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Need to check with Mo. Jim tomorrow for a Farm Boss chassis/tanks. Going to build another ChinAsaw.
> 
> Got almost everything else on hand or in the pipeline[emoji12].


Did you wake up from a dream about this saw??? It's late


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Carved another hand chair today!
> 
> 
> 
> the guys wife said she needed another one. Tarin has a couple hundred cookies under her belt and I can see her progress already. She's about twice as fast as the day she started practicing...... We may have to have a Jr's class at the next gtg!


  them are kinda funny, makes me think of the movie "the ladys man" pretty neat


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> them are kinda funny, makes me think of the movie "the ladys man" pretty neat


That price tag!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice cool spring morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth. Morning midlanders.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl did you get your 750?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl did you get your 750?



Fellow claims he got ignition off evilbay and will get it sparking. I told him to call me whenever.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Woke up to no water, the pressure pump control is faulty again. Square D switched the metal contact retainer to PLASTIC, now we get thermal failure


----------



## workshop

Well, here it is. As with all of our vehicles we have given this one a name too. Woodchuck. May he live long and prosper.


----------



## workshop

Also have a few goodies that came with it. Engine cowl, flat belt pulley for the pto.
It's been converted to 12 volt, too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve, that takes up a lot more space than a saw................

Useful nontheless.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Steve, that takes up a lot more space than a saw................
> 
> Useful nontheless.



Yeah, I know. My real estate is getting crowded. I hope the neighbor doesn't complain.


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, 750? Please elaborate!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, 750? Please elaborate!!!



On KC C'list for five Benjamin's. No spark.

Will the 360 electrics fit? I dunno.

Comes up when you search 'Homelite'.


----------



## Homelite410

I think the coil will fit. The others I don't know until I look at my IPL at home..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I think the coil will fit. The others I don't know until I look at my IPL at home..



Coil at the plug? Likely. But how about the pickup at flywheel?

IIRC in Lees Summit, Mo..


----------



## Homelite410

Give me couple hours and I'll look!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Play for championship this afternoon.



Did they win?


----------



## Homelite410

Iowa state won big12 championship!


----------



## workshop

Got the magic potion poured into the cylinders this morning to start soaking the pistons. ATF/Acetone mix 50/50. Been rocking it in 4th gear a few times. Nothing yet, but remain hopefull.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Got the magic potion poured into the cylinders this morning to start soaking the pistons. ATF/Acetone mix 50/50. Been rocking it in 4th gear a few times. Nothing yet, but remain hopefull.


 that thing looks to have good rubber..... thats a big + tires are high $$$$$$


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> that thing looks to have good rubber..... thats a big + tires are high $$$$$$



That's the main reason I pulled the trigger and went and got it. It's been sitting for 5 years, tires are 7 years old. They put rings in it 7 years ago, too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> That's the main reason I pulled the trigger and went and got it. It's been sitting for 5 years, tires are 7 years old. They put rings in it 7 years ago, too.



Wish I still had my grandfather's Van Norman boring bar. It was a natural for boring inline engines in place.

But, I was young and dumb and needed a stove and refrigerator for my new garage with a house on top.

I literally had a window to throw it out of but no pot. Slept on the floor a couple weeks.


----------



## workshop

Also figured out, by the serial number, the B was born in 1944. 71 years old. Oldest anything I've ever owned.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Also figured out, by the serial number, the B was born in 1944. 71 years old. Oldest anything I've ever owned.


Lots of good came about in 1944.

'Roosevelt won and its a boy!!'


----------



## cobey

got the best piston/cylinder/rings picked out and put on the 024 Steve gave me ......
the muffler mod i did a while back is stupid loud ....... ill try to put it in some wood tomorrow


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Did they win?


Yes...
Yes they did..


----------



## jetmd

Steve, give that thing plenty of time to soak.....wait .....wait ....wait.
That is the same mix I use and it just needs a little time to work. Hopefully it will break loose.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

On the hunt for an 029 type chassis/tanks for another ChinAsaw.


----------



## Homelite410

this one is for john!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Stopped by dads last night and found he had a new toy in the garage. ...




its a 14 that never sold so they gave him a deal. He said his payments were lower than moms older toyota camry that he traded back in. I new it would be coming though since a few weeks ago when I showed up over there and he had a new tongue hitch pull behind slide out type camper. His Yukon just is too much of a gas hog!!! We will see if the ole ecoboost is all its cracked up to be I guess...


----------



## SteveSS

I drove a rental ecoboost F150 for a couple weeks and was pretty impressed with it. Never hauled or towed anything with it though. Also have one in my Escape...the small one is nothing to write home about. Nice looking truck.


----------



## workshop

My youngest works at a Ford dealership here. I'm concerned about the longetivity of the Ecoboost V6 engines. Plus they have the variable valve timing, too. I hear all kinds of nightmares about that. But, I also have to think that the ones having problems with the turbos and VVT are not changing there oil soon enough or often enough. However, I do like the new 5.0 coyote engine.


----------



## workshop

On another note. While the B is soaking the cylinders, I understand this engine is a wet sleeve design. My nieces husband drained all the fluids from the engine before putting it under cover. I'm concerned about the cylinder orings becoming dried up and no good. Any experience on this?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> On another note. While the B is soaking the cylinders, I understand this engine is a wet sleeve design. My nieces husband drained all the fluids from the engine before putting it under cover. I'm concerned about the cylinder orings becoming dried up and no good. Any experience on this?



You are lookin' to get a case of project creep.

Pull the oil pan plug and fill the cooling system with water. Set a pan under it overnight. 

No water in the pan and you should be good to go.


----------



## 67L36Driver

By the way: a good engine 'duche' is to fill it with the old time ATF and run it a spell. All manner of crud will flush out.

I use it on garage sale lawn mowers.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeesh...
Dead as a hammer in here tonight..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> Yeesh...
> Dead as a hammer in here tonight..


Hi hedgerow


----------



## Homelite410

I was raking rock...... Half the ditch and 4.5 wheelbarrows worth into the driveway! Win win!!


----------



## cobey

was gonna mess with the saws, got re routed, went to walmart..... WORST POST EVER!!!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> was gonna mess with the saws, got re routed, went to walmart..... WORST POST EVER!!!!


I was hoping the wife would GO TO WALMART so I could play saw, but NOOOO!
Now I have the worst post?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dang it was nice today. I picked a good week to take vacation.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dang it was nice today. I picked a good week to take vacation.


Yes. I broke a sweat for a bit today, suprised!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I was hoping the wife would GO TO WALMART so I could play saw, but NOOOO!
> Now I have the worst post?


 he he...probably a draw........ sounds like Kenneth is doing good....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> he he...probably a draw........ sounds like Kenneth is doing good....



Be doing better if the wind would lay down need to do some burning. other than that its great.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hi hedgerow


Evenin...


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yes. I broke a sweat for a bit today, suprised!


 at work,
I moved 250 pound sheets of plastic for about 2 1/2 hours today, fixed a broken machine, ran some parts, left early to go to the DR.

want to get the bar and chain on the 024 that i put back together last night to see if it blows up or ??????????
i hope the rings will seat on the new cylinder


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be doing better if the wind would lay down need to do some burning. other than that its great.


I spent all day in the plant...
Blah....


----------



## cobey

im ready for a GTG, nothing else is, but i am


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I spent all day in the plant...
> Blah....


 i got home a little early, and a buddy drove by and talked my ear off and kept me from getting anything done,
all the weirdo's were out today..... but i was there too so...........


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be doing better if the wind would lay down need to do some burning. other than that its great.


Agreed. I have a mess of what's left over from tops from logging our lake site, can't get enough burn time!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> i got home a little early, and a buddy drove by and talked my ear off and kept me from getting anything done,
> all the weirdo's were out today..... but i was there too so...........


Just fire up a saw, and keep revving till they go away


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> However, I do like the new 5.0 coyote engine.


I've heard nothing but praise about the Coyote 5.0. I'm a big time Mustang fan. Wish I had the scratch to buy a new one, but probably not this year. Doesn't help much with the low riding cars when every time I get in or out, I make the "groan" noise. Trucks and SUV's are easier on the joints.


----------



## SteveSS

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dang it was nice today. I picked a good week to take vacation.


Been real nice for a few days now. I durn near stroked out burning a brush pile in 70+ degrees yesterday. I must've drank three quarts of water while I was out there.


----------



## cobey

found a killer deal on some chain  need some stock before i start making chains  , i guess i need to play with the grinder too 
probably take a while to sell some chain


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> found a killer deal on some chain  need some stock before i open of business, i guess i need to play with the grinder too
> probably take a while to sell some chain


Like rolls of chain?
And the tool?


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Like rolls of chain?
> And the tool?


yup.... got the breaker and spinner  and chain... and more comming


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be doing better if the wind would lay down need to do some burning. other than that its great.



They were doing a controlled burn in Elwood, Ks. yesterday. Fire jumped the river. The Missouri River. Raced up the bluff and threatened some houses. Burned down the electrical service to the Frontier Casino and the Remington Nature center. Both shut down.

Some control. Kansas side is still going.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> yup.... got the breaker and spinner  and chain... and more comming [/QUOTE
> How do you price chains?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> They were doing a controlled burn in Elwood, Ks. yesterday. Fire jumped the river. The Missouri River. Raced up the bluff and threatened some houses. Burned down the electrical service to the Frontier Casino and the Remington Nature center. Both shut down.
> 
> Some control. Kansas side is still going.


 2 years ago my uncle was doing a controlled burn in western KS and the fire turned and burned him very bad, he died 5 or 6 days later
he was a school pricipal of a school in arkansascity ks


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> 2 years ago my uncle was doing a controlled burn in western KS and the fire turned and burned him very bad, he died 5 or 6 days later
> he was a school pricipal of a school in arkansascity ks


Oh my!  
What are they burning?
Brush?


----------



## cobey

should be a little over a doller an inch of bar size, 20 bar around ..... mainly locals and friends  and new friends


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Oh my!
> What are they burning?
> Brush?


 around a lake wind turned and he was covered, even burn his lungs  i didnt know him very well, it was rough on his kids and wife


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> around a lake wind turned and he was covered, even burn his lungs  i didnt know him very well, it was rough on his kids and wife


We can never be careful enough!


----------



## cobey

check yer pm's Jeeps


----------



## cobey

one other good thing about having the spinner is to repair a race chain that might need a tooth or two


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Oh my!
> What are they burning?
> Brush?



Yup, brush and weeds on the flood plain next to the river. 

Some brain sourgens wanted to encourage the mushrooms to come out April & May.

Been really dry around here and with the 20-25 mph wind got away from the get go.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm gonna be hand ripping boards for Hannah's corral this weekend if anyone is bored and feeling sporty...
Need about 30 of em... (-;
Lol...


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> yup.... got the breaker and spinner  and chain... and more comming


Here you go Cobey. 



http://semo.craigslist.org/tls/4929548838.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!


Goooood MORNING !
Mushrooms? They started the fire for mushrooms? Dumb!


----------



## lumberjackchef

I burn about 300 acres of CRP for my landlord Evey year or so. You have to be real careful about that wind.. Last year it changed up on me and took out 100 round bales on the neighbors place. My landlords insurance paid for it. It happened before I even knew it the fire depot. Was on the scene....


----------



## sawnami

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Goooood MORNING !
> Mushrooms? They started the fire for mushrooms? Dumb!



Yep. Tammi and the kids and I picked 188 mushrooms one year out of a spot where someone appeared to have flicked a cigarette out on a roadside and it creeped into the forest. I look for areas that have been burned off from the previous year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We go over to the Kickapoo and Sac Fox casinos quite often. "Geezer Day Care"

One thing I have noticed they are fond of burning off grass and brush on the reservations. Lots of scorched ground along hwy 20, 73 and 75.


----------



## SteveSS

Set a 260 jug in the gallon of Chem-Dip over night and all but the real stubborn areas at the exhaust port just rinsed away. I like it! Thanks, Jeeps.

Going to let it soak for the rest of the day and see what comes of it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bet the aluminum turns dark gray. Best to just dig the carboned oil with a sharp knife and then dip.


----------



## SteveSS

OK, I'll do that. Thank you.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> Set a 260 jug in the gallon of Chem-Dip over night and all but the real stubborn areas at the exhaust port just rinsed away. I like it! Thanks, Jeeps.
> 
> Going to let it soak for the rest of the day and see what comes of it.


You're welcome! 
This is what I use if it has stuff left after the chem dip, and a small BRASS bristled brush. I'm all for sitting around killing time picking at things, but dull knife blades and scratches in exhaust ports are yucky!


----------



## SteveSS

Last newb question of the day. This is the same 260 cyclinder. It had a bit of transfer from the piston and I've been gently working at it with some 120 grit emery under running water with just finger pressure. My rudimentary caveman technique has got it this far, but it doesn't seem to be getting much better than this. It's smooth to the touch and I can no longer feel it when I drag a finger nail across it. Good enough?


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> Last newb question of the day. This is the same 260 cyclinder. It had a bit of transfer from the piston and I've been gently working at it with some 120 grit emery under running water with just finger pressure. My rudimentary caveman technique has got it this far, but it doesn't seem to be getting much better than this. It's smooth to the touch and I can no longer feel it when I drag a finger nail across it. Good enough?
> View attachment 412583


Yup... New piston and rings and fear no evil...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SteveSS said:


> Last newb question of the day. This is the same 260 cyclinder. It had a bit of transfer from the piston and I've been gently working at it with some 120 grit emery under running water with just finger pressure. My rudimentary caveman technique has got it this far, but it doesn't seem to be getting much better than this. It's smooth to the touch and I can no longer feel it when I drag a finger nail across it. Good enough?
> View attachment 412583



Check this out http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-to-remove-aluminum-transfer-without-acid.248325/


----------



## workshop

Yep, looks pretty good to me. Put it together and run it like you stole it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I wouldn't quit til all traces of the transfer were gone. split a dowel rod, slip some of yer 120 emery in there, chuck it up to yer drill, work it. howsomever, that's just me and my anal self. just sayin


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Trying to get this pipe done today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Remy PL-4 carcass today. Pumps 130 which is adequate.





Now all depends on how deep we get into the mechanicals?

Cosmetics (on the Deere 17) will be left 'as found' like they say in the collector world.

Fat spark, pops on a dribble.


----------



## cobey

ran the little 024 again the compression is over 170 cold !


----------



## SteveSS

jerrycmorrow said:


> I wouldn't quit til all traces of the transfer were gone. split a dowel rod, slip some of yer 120 emery in there, chuck it up to yer drill, work it. howsomever, that's just me and my anal self. just sayin


I did end up getting the rest of it out as it was sort of bugging me too. I just used more finger pressure since I didn't have a dowel handy. I'll try the dowel and drill trick on the last one. One more 026 jug left to pull and I can already see the scored up piston, so it will need the treatment also.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412598
> Trying to get this pipe done today.


Hey Adam, Are you going to make one of those for an XL12? That would be very interesting!


----------



## Homelite410

Any of you have the big ferl tank for a Briggs 5hp horizontal shaft tiller engine? Its has the side draft carb with the diaphragm under the carb.. Got a mini bike and it had gas in it for 5 years....


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> Any of you have the big ferl tank for a Briggs 5hp horizontal shaft tiller engine? Its has the side draft carb with the diaphragm under the carb.. Got a mini bike and it had gas in it for 5 years....


I have a tank for you.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Hey Adam, Are you going to make one of those for an XL12? That would be very interesting!



Yes sir Steve! I milled out the exhaust port on your head and will make a pipe for it next.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I got this far on the SXL pipe, the Tig torch and I did NOT get along today! 
My fault of course.


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412761
> I got this far on the SXL pipe, the Tig torch and I did NOT get along today!
> My fault of course.


 pretty neat


----------



## jetmd

the Tig torch and I did NOT get along today!
My fault of course.[/QUOTE said:


> Isn't that the truth. Sometime I just have to walk away, can't run a bead without dipping the electrode, my
> hand - eye - foot coordination will not work.......at that point I bravely walk away!


----------



## Oliver1655

We all have those days when we need to stop & try again later. Some of us more than others.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning John!

Morning midlanders!

Heating season is over, Not! 39 deg. this am.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412761
> I got this far on the SXL pipe, the Tig torch and I did NOT get along today!
> My fault of course.


 
Hmmm. I see possibilities of XL12 races.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow: Call my cell when you have time.



I need to know how deep we want to get with the Deere.

I haven't figured out how to do P.M. with my phone.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Hmmm. I see possibilities of XL12 races.


Do you have a fast one?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Hmmm. I see possibilities of XL12 races.


I'll have dig out my SXL performance project that I put on the shelf about 7 years ago and see what I can salvage. I went a little too far and it went boom. [emoji31] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have a tank for you.


Sweet!


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Do you have a fast one?


Not yet. But I know a guy that might build a pipe for one of mine.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Not yet. But I know a guy that might build a pipe for one of mine.


This sounds like FUN!!!


----------



## workshop

I was digging through some boxes of spare parts the other day and ran across a cylinder that looks like an XL12, except it has a decomp valve in it. I'm not aware of them ever having that. I know an XL400 has it, but where in the world did I come up with it, I have no idea. Might have to do further investigating this evening.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I was digging through some boxes of spare parts the other day and ran across a cylinder that looks like an XL12, except it has a decomp valve in it. I'm not aware of them ever having that. I know an XL400 has it, but where in the world did I come up with it, I have no idea. Might have to do further investigating this evening.


Put that XL400 head on a XL12 lower?
I'm sure it will take some modifying .


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Does it have six ports like this ?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve: Bore diameter?


----------



## sawnami

There's a guy on HOH that's built a hybrid XL-500 lower with a SXL P&C. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

sawnami said:


> There's a guy on HOH that's built a hybrid XL-500 lower with a SXL P&C.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


STROKER SAW!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412848
> Does it have six ports like this ?


That cylinder gives me an idea..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> That cylinder gives me an idea..


Do share


----------



## Hedgerow

Lay a bed of Devcon in all those transfer runners while the jug is tilted upwards, then take the hand tool and grind away the devcon at the upper end to make the transfer round but still barely flat as the charge enters the cylinder. Purpose would be 2 fold and may raise the operating RPM a substantial amount.
Would need the port timing #'s from the jug to really see what they had in mind at the factory though..


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Steve: Bore diameter?



Looks like 1.86. Defiantly XL400 territory. Quad port. Pics coming.


----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop

Cylinder bolt pattern is the same as XL12, but the cylinder base is too big for the block opening. Plus XL400 has a longer stroke. I wonder if a 400 crank will fit the 12 block? Then machine the block opening for the cylinder will fit all the way down.


----------



## Homelite410

I know someone that needs an xl500 p&c............. Cough cough...


----------



## Homelite410

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 412848
> Does it have six ports like this ?


What is that off of?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> What is that off of?


XL98


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

How's that tractor coming Workshop?


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> How's that tractor coming Workshop?


Still soaking the cylinders. I was told to wait, wait, wait on it. So, that's what I'm doing. 
Truth be told, it's probably going to be a very long term project. Which is ok. Ill just work on it in small steps.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Still soaking the cylinders. I was told to wait, wait, wait on it. So, that's what I'm doing.
> Truth be told, it's probably going to be a very long term project. Which is ok. Ill just work on it in small steps.


The snail mail get there yet ?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Still soaking the cylinders. I was told to wait, wait, wait on it. So, that's what I'm doing.
> Truth be told, it's probably going to be a very long term project. Which is ok. Ill just work on it in small steps.


Well you best hurry it up Steve..
We may need it to skid some logs this summer...


----------



## cobey

i got me some chain cad..... is that possible? chain . acquisition. disese


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Well you best hurry it up Steve..
> We may need it to skid some logs this summer...


 

Matt you need a .404 bar tip for a .063 gauge 20" stihl LG mount bar..........
I gots the chain


----------



## Homelite410

Evening fellas! Got an old fox sprite to play with and build for my girls!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas! Got an old fox sprite to play with and build for my girls!


What's wrong with that tank?


----------



## Homelite410

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> What's wrong with that tank?


It had ethanol in it for 5 years.. I is new enough that it has plastic baffles in it and I can't do the old nuts and bolts with soapy water trick to clean it out!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas! Got an old fox sprite to play with and build for my girls!


 fun stuff!!!


----------



## Homelite410

I'll have it at the spring gtg!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I'll have it at the spring gtg!


 you could carry it around on yer buggy


----------



## Homelite410

I could!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I


Homelite410 said:


> I could!


 have always loved mini bikes and go karts! I have a honda QA50 that is still fun!


----------



## Homelite410

Here is my "go cart" or as cobey says my buggy.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Here is my "go cart" or as cobey says my buggy.


 
modern day buck board.... with more horses  more of a work machine than a go-cart  the wife wanted me to build one for her


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

W


Homelite410 said:


> Here is my "go cart" or as cobey says my buggy.


what trans is in there?


----------



## cobey

two standards


----------



## Homelite410

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> W
> 
> what trans is in there?


Its has a 3spd and 4spd Saginaw in line to a 9" ford rear end.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> Its has a 3spd and 4spd Saginaw in line to a 9" ford rear end.


What does a Saginaw come from?


----------



## cobey

chevys.......


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Evening fellas! Got an old fox sprite to play with and build for my girls!


 Forget the tank, that thing is just begging for a Mac 101m/c engine to make it GO!


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Forget the tank, that thing is just begging for a Mac 101m/c engine to make it GO!


 you need all them cart motors Alan


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I


awol said:


> Forget the tank, that thing is just begging for a Mac 101m/c engine to make it GO!


i that Mac engine a four cylinder?


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Forget the tank, that thing is just begging for a Mac 101m/c engine to make it GO!


Nope...... BP399T


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> you need all them cart motors Alan


My partner built some gyro copters that had cool little Mac four cyl two strokes on them, LOUD little things!


----------



## awol

Single cylinder reed valve, 2.290 bore, by 1.835 stroke, 125cc.


----------



## Homelite410

399 and this front end.......


----------



## awol

The four cylinders were drone engines, they are still fairly common to find. The single cylinder 101 makes more power anyway! 
A BP399 would make the ultimate hot saw, huh Mike?


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> The four cylinders were drone engines, they are still fairly common to find. The single cylinder 101 makes more power anyway!
> A BP399 would make the ultimate hot saw, huh Mike?


Dude, holy crap would it! Have you seen it run in person yet?


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Alan, do u have the McCullough welder?


----------



## awol

Nope, not yet on both questions.


----------



## sawnami

A little TBT







Three twins in a row. 





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Boy! This saw has been listed for a while. [emoji12] 





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

I see my friend Jim in there.

Been working on Blondie for April. At least she stopped calling you fellas 'ner do wells'. LOL


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> The snail mail get there yet ?


Not yet. But I have a lot of patience.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I see my friend Jim in there.
> 
> Been working on Blondie for April. At least she stopped calling you fellas 'ner do wells'. LOL


what are 'ner do wells'?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what are 'ner do wells'?


Riff-Raff
Of the chainsaw world.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> what are 'ner do wells'?



Never-do-well. AKA the 'losers' Blondie claimed I associated with.

She has changed her tune since attending the chairty cut. We not so bad after all.

I usually ask her if she would rather I hung out in the local tavern. That shuts her up.


----------



## Vic Hyman

Homelite410 said:


> I know someone that needs an xl500 p&c............. Cough cough...


 
I would be the one who has recently acquired the XL-500 and know the piston is scrap. I have not yet disassembled it to determine the cyclinder condition tho


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> ...if she would rather I hung out in the local tavern. That shuts her up.


 never works on my wife. she derisively refers to yall as my "friiiendz". I have to agree.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A better bunch of ner-do-wells would be hard to find.


----------



## jetmd

The be the truth Carl!


----------



## workshop

Got a box in the mail today with all kinds of goodies in it. 
Thanks Adam, Yer alright. 
Now, out to rock the tractor a little bit. See what happens.


----------



## workshop

Well, nothin yet. Pulled the plugs again and sprayed a tanker load of WD40 in. Also pulled the valve cover to check stuff out. All looked good, moved all the valves, so they're not stuck.


----------



## awol

Pull the starter off that Farmall and use a good prybar on the ring gear teeth to work it back and forth. This will put MUCH more pressure on the stuck parts than just rocking the tractor.


----------



## awol

Woops, double post!

If you do get the Farmall broke loose, be sure to feel for sticking valves as you crank it over by hand. It doesn't take a lot of pressure to break a rocker arm.


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> Pull the starter off that Farmall and use a good prybar on the ring gear teeth to work it back and forth. This will put MUCH more pressure on the stuck parts than just rocking the tractor.


Oooooooohhhhhhh, ok. Ill try that, too. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Well, nothin yet. Pulled the plugs again and sprayed a tanker load of WD40 in. Also pulled the valve cover to check stuff out. All looked good, moved all the valves, so they're not stuck.


YIPPY ! I love getting fun mail. Waaaay better than BILLS!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I got my pedal controlled porting tool out, to touch up the machining in the XL12 jug.


----------



## workshop

Well, after a lot of huffing and puffing, (which doesn't take long to reach that state) still no go. Think I'll let it soak longer, try again saturday. Time to go sit down.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello all Just got home from visiting the Omaha zoo With my wife and daughter. A little on the cool side but had a great time.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Well, after a lot of huffing and puffing, (which doesn't take long to reach that state) still no go. Think I'll let it soak longer, try again saturday. Time to go sit down.


A year ago I bought a wrecked Jeep with only 70,000 miles on it for the motor and some parts, I got it all swapped over to my jeep knowing it was a good motor, when I went to start it it would not turn a bit! Tried every mixture of oils recommended by everyone, wait wait wait, nothing. 
So I popped the head off and found this! I cleaned the cylinders out the best I even honed what I could, nothing. A customer came in and saw the motor and said it looked similar to a tractor motor and told me he had great luck with pouring warm water about 180* in them to break them loose, so I heated water on the wood stove in a metal five gallon bucket, about three gallons of water and dumped it in the jacket holes best I could till it was full.
It broke lose right away about five minutes after I dumped it.
I have a about 15,000 miles on it since then. Runs great!


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> A year ago I bought a wrecked Jeep with only 70,000 miles on it for the motor and some parts, I got it all swapped over to my jeep knowing it was a good motor, when I went to start it it would not turn a bit! Tried every mixture of oils recommended by everyone, wait wait wait, nothing.
> So I popped the head off and found this! I cleaned the cylinders out the best I even honed what I could, nothing. A customer came in and saw the motor and said it looked similar to a tractor motor and told me he had great luck with pouring warm water about 180* in them to break them loose, so I heated water on the wood stove in a metal five gallon bucket, about three gallons of water and dumped it in the jacket holes best I could till it was full.
> It broke lose right away about five minutes after I dumped it.
> I have a about 15,000 miles on it since then. Runs great!
> View attachment 413169



You know, I was thinking of some kind of heat. And this would also tell me if the orings are still sealing. Think I'll try this Saturday.


----------



## jetmd

I think that would be a good plan Steve, keep us posted. This should be interesting.


----------



## workshop

While I'm hoping these different tricks work to break it free, I also realize there is a possibility that I'll just have to tear it down. Which is ok. I can't complain, the price was right. Plus it has good tires on it, which is huge in my book.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Also, give gravity some help with shop air and a compression tester. 

Valves will have to be closed natch.

Rock in high/road gear as it has the best mechanical advantage.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Toby (2 1/2) has started his own logging operation in his momma's back yard.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sudden thought: don't be rocking that pup if you remove the head. You may have cylinder sleeves start jumping out with the Pistons. Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Helen Dorley Zoo along with the St. Louis and San Diego zoos are a must do for anyone with kids.


----------



## cobey

I like zoo's, i look at funny animals.... and they see a funny looking person looking at them, its a win win


----------



## sawnami

Check this out Steve. 

http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37566

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday Fella's!

Have a safe day.....


----------



## Homelite410

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Check this out Steve.
> 
> http://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37566
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Wow that is a very interesting thread Steve, thanks for sharing!!! I learned a ton from the first page alone!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning all!! Sliced up a little cherry burl yesterday for a buddy of mine that makes pens he loved it...


----------



## cobey

morning all , got a friday off going to get a trailer load of of uesd metal siding from a large storage unit. trading a bar and chain for a 3700 poulan
for 2 trailer loads of metal, maybe i can get a bigger building built


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> Boy! This saw has been listed for a while. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Hehe....This guy sent me an email in response to my running CL ad looking for non-running saws. He asked what I'd pay for it, and I offered $10. He got a little pissy with me in his second reply. Apparently I struck a nerve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Fog is so thick I can't see the public school across the street.


----------



## sawnami

Here you go Carl. 






On eBay. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon fellas, I started building my franzen style chain deburr grinder..









Arbor and spacers will be next week. Carry on!!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Looks like a nice weekend in store.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Afternoon fellas, I started building my franzen style chain deburr grinder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbor and spacers will be next week. Carry on!!


 how is this grinder used??? is it square or?????


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Here you go Carl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On eBay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Be on that like stink if I hadn't broke the bank on the one under the shelves.[emoji25]

Moisture turned the insides to trash.[emoji79]


----------



## cobey

worked on my 2nd 024 today it had a loose intake boot clamp, im gonna tare it apart and clean it up better. i did get it to run good


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> how is this grinder used??? is it square or?????


This is for de-burring the drivers on the chain like after you have a de-rail and it won't go back into the bar groove. 4 wheels stacked with shims for the respective gauges +.002" as to not narrow the drivers!


----------



## Homelite410

Like this when its done.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Hedge Deere runs. Needs more tinkering. Metering lever is too high. Pig rich at 3/4 turn open.



Decide which clutch to use. Two shoe or four shoe.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Went with the four shoe. 15" roll engraved roller nose and a loop of .404". Only game in town.




He was not liking the .404 much. Runs and cuts nontheless.


----------



## jetmd

Not a bad looking saw for it's age. Nice job Carl!


----------



## workshop

You're the man, Carl. Nice job. That's why Matt sent it to you.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellows! What do you guys think about this? First poulan I ever touched.


----------



## workshop

Sweet. Yours?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Sweet. Yours?


Yes.an employee told me he had a two man saw, I told him bring it in and he brought that ????


----------



## workshop

This deserves a "You Suck". 
Wish I had an employee like that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Carl is the Remington guru...


----------



## jetmd

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yes.an employee told me he had a two man saw, I told him bring it in and he brought that ????



Well, not a 2 man saw where I come from but I suppose it all depends on where you grew up


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> This deserves a "You Suck".
> Wish I had an employee like that.


Lol, maybe he has saws you want
I really got excited about a two man.
He thought because it took him and another guy to start it,itwas a two man!
When I showed him a two man he said " oh wow I'm really dumb"


----------



## Hedgerow

By the way..
It's gonna be a good day tomorrow..
And 2 big cedars gotta go down...


----------



## Homelite410

What do we need to do to get Jim back here with us?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

XL12 cylinder is ported and polished!


----------



## cobey

i ground the 1st chain on my new chain grinder today, it works pretty good. i need to dress the stone just a little more


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413520
> XL12 cylinder is ported and polished!



Can't wait to see that thing run! Got a feeling that's going to be a crazy saw.
Definitely GTG material.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Can't wait to see that thing run! Got a feeling that's going to be a crazy saw.
> Definitely GTG material.


What color saw did it come out of blue or red?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks to John and Matt I now have the cast muffler I've been needing to build a PL-5. 

Many moons ago, Chainsawlady sent to me her last refurb./oversize piston & cylinder kit.

If I can just find the time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> What do we need to do to get Jim back here with us?



From what he tells me, it's when his present phone deal runs out he intends to go to a dish. First of April.

No cable available in Halls.

I've been after him to put up some of his 'stuff' on C'list to help his cash flow.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I found out that poulan 5200 is an 85cc, should make a fun dragster!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I found out that poulan 5200 is an 85cc, should make a fun dragster!


 yep AWOL has a couple they run real good!


----------



## Oliver1655

Been off site for a couple of days.

Workshop, you mentioned spark plugs. You are leaving the plugs out when trying to get it to turn over correct?
Ditto on using the flywheel for applying leverage.

Carl, thank you for the unexpected package! 

Mike, are your starting a separete thread for the GTG this year?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning John. Looks like a nice ahead.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 413442
> By the way..
> It's gonna be a good day tomorrow..
> And 2 big cedars gotta go down...


Did someone say cedar????


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Been off site for a couple of days.
> 
> Workshop, you mentioned spark plugs. You are leaving the plugs out when trying to get it to turn over correct?
> Ditto on using the flywheel for applying leverage.
> 
> Carl, thank you for the unexpected package!
> 
> Mike, are your starting a separete thread for the GTG this year?


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/164973/ here john


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> What color saw did it come out of blue or red?


Was red. Point style, manual oiler.


----------



## sam-tip

I need some advise on how to remove this pulley. Any ideas? It is on my newest conveyor project.














tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

sam-tip said:


> I need some advise on how to remove this pulley. Any ideas? It is on my newest conveyor project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappa talk samsung note 2


That hub in the center is tapered so that you will need to tap on the pulley In the center close to the hub and drive the pulley off the hub first. It will release the hub from the shaft. You can very lightly heat the pulley close to the hub to help release it from the taper .


----------



## sam-tip

Thanks for the call about pulley Homelite410


tappa talk samsung note 2


----------



## 67L36Driver

sam-tip said:


> I need some advise on how to remove this pulley. Any ideas? It is on my newest conveyor project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tappa talk samsung note 2



That is a QD tapered bushing. Take the two mounting bolts and thread them into the two tapped holes. That will push the pulley off the tapered hub. You may have to help 'em with a BFH.

Used the chit out of those at the plant where I was an engineer.


----------



## Homelite410

All good advise fellas! Hi Carl! And Adam, the tank showed up today!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> All good advise fellas! Hi Carl! And Adam, the tank showed up today!! Thank you so much!


You are welcome! Hope you have lots of fun on that mini bike


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

My wife found a goody for me ebay !
Or evilbay as Carl says.
I was gonna use a little red barn piston but NOW nos it is, YIPPY!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Now get butt gap rings from 'The Greek' and file the locator pin notch for .005-.008 gap. Make all that brake mean effective pressure work.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Now get butt gap rings from 'The Greek' and file the locator pin notch for .005-.008 gap. Make all that brake mean effective pressure work.


You are the man Carl! Awesome idea!
Do you have a source for those rings???


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evilbay seller Dandikrop. Located in Athens, Greece. His package takes a calendar week to arrive usually.http://stores.ebay.com/DLA-Engine-P...33815013&_sid=298884603&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322
Shop by size in mm. 1.5 mm thick is a bit thinner than 1/16 but works fine.

You will need a 1/16" diameter swiss pattern file. Tiny sucker.


----------



## Homelite410

Today's progress on my headboard!


----------



## workshop

Well, filled the radiator/engine with 180/190 degree water and let it set a while. Starter is off and used a 3 foot pry bar on the ring gear. No joy. Ed came over so we could get it off the trailer. While rolling it backwards, tried popping the clutch a few times. (With it in reverse) Still no joy. I still have faith, though. All these little things keep adding a little bit to it, eventually it will come free. 
On a positive note, the cylinder o-rings seem to be good. No water coming from the oil pan and the radiator level has not dropped.


----------



## 67L36Driver

If it comes to it, you can remove cylinders & pistons together. With that much rust the cylinders will be trashed anyway.[emoji15]


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Did someone say cedar????


Yup.. 2 of em... 
1 was 40" and one was just about 36"..

They were hollow... )-:


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> If it comes to it, you can remove cylinders & pistons together. With that much rust the cylinders will be trashed anyway.[emoji15]



Been thinking of that, too. If I've got to pull it apart I might as well do it up right. I've found kits for them on a few different forums. New cylinders, pistons, gaskets etc. Pricey though. Ouch. But if you're going to sit at the table, you'd best be prepared to pay.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Afternoon all... Dad and I went a cut a bit over a cord of Hedge earlier today. While we were cutting and old farmer who bears a striking resemblance to Bocephus stopped by to ask if we wanted some Hack and Oak... We drove about 1/2 mile to his place and were dumbfounded by what he'd like out. There's at least 14 cords easy of Oak, Hack and Pecan. The icing on the cake is that his place is about 5.6 miles from my driveway and he has two loader tractors, modern diesel front-wheel assist, a 45hp New Holland and a 115hp JD... This is going to be nice. The Lord truly works in mysterious ways.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Been thinking of that, too. If I've got to pull it apart I might as well do it up right. I've found kits for them on a few different forums. New cylinders, pistons, gaskets etc. Pricey though. Ouch. But if you're going to sit at the table, you'd best be prepared to pay.


We've got a Snapon video bore scope that you're welcome to borrow overnight if you want to get a close look inside the cylinders. It's got a side view feature also. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jetmd

Steve, I am thinking the best course of action at this point would be to go ahead and pull the head off.

Just my .02 worth or less......


----------



## 67L36Driver

I was about 15 when I helped my father overhaul a welder engine that had sat outdoors several years with the head removed.
I held the inch and a half diameter round bar while dad wielded the sledge hammer to get the Pistons removed. Bored it .040" over and one cylinder still had some pits in the wall. Ran fine anyway.

Big Lincoln welder. I could never get the hang of striking an arc because of the governor lag. No water pump on it. Thermosyphon cooling.


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Steve, I am thinking the best course of action at this point would be to go ahead and pull the head off.
> 
> Just my .02 worth or less......



Fortunately, this thing is easy to get to everything. Going to try something else tomorrow, with my son's help. If that doesn't work, it's off with its head.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Now get butt gap rings from 'The Greek' and file the locator pin notch for .005-.008 gap. Make all that brake mean effective pressure work.



Well the 1/16" file, no problem. But I can't find that Greek fellow?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Fortunately, this thing is easy to get to everything. Going to try something else tomorrow, with my son's help. If that doesn't work, it's off with its head.


You could always tow it down the street and dump the clutch in road gear...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> You could always tow it down the street and dump the clutch in road gear...


Yep, that's what I'm going to try tomorrow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 413808
> Well the 1/16" file, no problem. But I can't find that Greek fellow?



DLA Engine parts.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Yep, that's what I'm going to try tomorrow.


 it may need to soak longer my dads took a month, it broke free, some pits... no biggy, hone, rings, it runs fine


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> You could always tow it down the street and dump the clutch in road gear...


Many years ago, my Dad and I towed around a '41 International dump truck with his '54 Ford pickup dumping the clutch to break it loose. After about an hour, it finally broke loose. I thought we were going to lose the bumpers off of both trucks before we were done. That poor International smoked like a banshee when we got it running.


----------



## jetmd

Brenda and I delivered 2 more loads of wood to people in need.

Thanks again to everyone who made this possible, with your help we can help others!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Working on getting the vet ambulatory this week. Needle/seat sticking in the carb. (Q'Jet) and not letting fuel in. That's a switch.[emoji55]


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Morning everybody.


Good morning Workshop!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning, Steve and everyone else. I have to be in Salina, KS @ 0800 tomorrow morning, so will do my traveling today. Have to be there for two days this week for some training and then off and on for one week intervals for the next 6 weeks or so. Been looking at Salina CL for any deals but haven't seen anything really exciting other than a parts washer that was posted 30 days ago. If it's still available, I hope to bring it home with me.


----------



## workshop

I went to trade school for 2 years in Salina. I had a little Ford Courier, 4 speed. With the exception of 1 part of town, you could stop at an intersection, let your foot of the brake, and just sit there and not roll anywhere. That place was flat.


----------



## sawnami

Picked some more scrap. [emoji57] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

sawnami said:


> Picked some more scrap. [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I have that same Remington Batam, I found it at the scrapper also!


----------



## sawnami

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I have that same Remington Batam, I found it at the scrapper also!


Yeah, the things you have to do to get a roller nose bar. [emoji1] 
Had second thoughts about passing on a Mall 6. Hard to look over 12+ cubes. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Progress! Went out and rocked the tractor (in 4th gear), and started getting fan movement. Not much, just twitching back and forth, but movement just the same. Water level has not dropped in the radiator. Pleased with that. Kenneth recommended trying Seafoam Deep Creep. Went and bought a can and added to the witches brew. Son went with a friend to the conservation shooting range south of here to kill some paper targets, so I doubt I'll try pulling it today. Now I'm just waiting for the race to come on.


----------



## workshop

Hey Adam, how's that XL12 coming?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Hey Adam, how's that XL12 coming?


Well, I'm not sure if I want to assemble it now with the rings I have or put butt gap like Carl recommended for my SXL project? Probly just put it together instead of waiting a week for rings.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I want to assemble it now with the rings I have or put butt gap like Carl recommended for my SXL project? Probly just put it together instead of waiting a week for rings.


----------



## workshop

What's important is to put it together how you want it put together. If you have to wait a week, so be it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> What's important is to put it together how you want it put together. If you have to wait a week, so be it.


That's what I needed to hear, because also the old fellow that gave me the saw said "not to RUIN that saw, restore it original" it is in good condition and I don't think the port and polish with a pipe is ruining it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

My local Ace Hardware:





Give those of you that are Stihlheads a chubby.

Models range from 201T to a MS441. Pricy stuff.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cut up a green oak log for my daughters neighbor. About 18" dia in 12" lengths. Then halved them with my Homie 1000. It cleared noodles the best. Gave 'Fat Alice' a good ride. The J-Red 630 bests the 65cc Farm Boss but needs new pump diaphragm in him. Had to prime it to start.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Need to get a stack of Tilly HS diaphragms as that's what I seem to use the most.


----------



## workshop

Just got done pulling the tractor with my truck. I was in the truck, son on the tractor. Got it rolling, popped the clutch about 6 different times. No joy. Still locked. It had a pop can patch wired to the exhaust manifold. Took it off. It's gonna need a manifold, too. Has a hole in it big enough to throw a dead cat through. It's going to take some good money to do this. Probably be a next winter project, got vehicles that need attention first.


----------



## Hedgerow

Cleared all of 50' of fence row today...
Blah... Slow goin...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Just got done pulling the tractor with my truck. I was in the truck, son on the tractor. Got it rolling, popped the clutch about 6 different times. No joy. Still locked. It had a pop can patch wired to the exhaust manifold. Took it off. It's gonna need a manifold, too. Has a hole in it big enough to throw a dead cat through. It's going to take some good money to do this. Probably be a next winter project, got vehicles that need attention first.



 Don't give up.. Have Patient.


----------



## Homelite410

Coat rack and headboard today!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Coat rack and headboard today!


Maybe I can show these pics to the Boss and help convince her that I need a Norwood Band-saw mill... Here's to hoping.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got a thin slab off a large walnut we used in our back hall with coat hooks on. Grain is crazy curly.


----------



## cobey

hey Kenneth, how do you make the NT grinder be able to grind in reverse???


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> hey Kenneth, how do you make the NT grinder be able to grind in reverse???


GOODMORNING Cobey!


----------



## Homelite410

Spin it with a drill in reverse then turn it on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> hey Kenneth, how do you make the NT grinder be able to grind in reverse???



I will call you later about 6. 


Good morning all.


----------



## workshop

Looks like it's back up. How long, who knows.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Cleared all of 50' of fence row today...
> Blah... Slow goin...



And here mother nature was just trying to help you out.


----------



## SteveSS

Good news: The parts washer is still available.
Bad news: Actually finding the time to go get it. 13 hours today, and 6 hours travel yesterday. Supposed to leave tomorrow. Need to do some squirreling around and get this figured out.

On another note: I don't think anyone in this thread is near Sedalia, but it looks like DOT has been doing some clearing around the RR tracks and fences, and there was a lot of wood laying on the side of the road yesterday about three miles west of Sedalia on Hwy 50. If a fella was close enough to make use, there's probably two or three truck loads for someone who wanted to stop and grab it.


----------



## workshop

Knowing the DOT, they'll probably push it into a pile and burn it. Ignoring any locals who could really use it. Real shame.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows everyone tonite.


----------



## Homelite410

Good Kenneth! Doing laundry!


----------



## workshop

Hey Kenneth, pretty good. Watching Battleship, cool.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Hey Kenneth, pretty good. Watching Battleship, cool.


 Me to.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Looooong DAY! 
Just got home a bit ago, me and two guys installed all this handrail today.
15 hours!


----------



## SteveSS

Nice job. Looks great!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> GOODMORNING Cobey!


  morning


----------



## cobey

got home tonight, Tabby brought me a saw a lady at work had, a little ms170 i cleaned the skunk gas out of it, got it to run some clean mix with
seafoam in it (no carb adjustment WTH) tomorrow ill sharpen the chain and run it some,
most are small problems but fixed 6 saws this week.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I will call you later about 6.
> 
> 
> Good morning all.


 thanks Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> hey Kenneth, how do you make the NT grinder be able to grind in reverse???





Homelite410 said:


> Spin it with a drill in reverse then turn it on.


Oregon chain grinder trick to reverse the wheel chainsaw: 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Rain and windy here. Not all that warm either.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> Rain and windy here. Not all that warm either.


Aahhh...
That explains the lightning to the north.. 
Thought I was seein things..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Well with getting rained out of onsite work today I thought I could play chainsaw all day, but NOOOO!
Just got done with this mess.
Gotta get my saw fix on now


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ahhhh. Spur gears and open gear lube. What the stranding and closing machines used at Wireco when I started work.

Change gears similar to an old time lathe.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Ahhhh. Spur gears and open gear lube. What the stranding and closing machines used at Wireco when I started work.
> 
> Change gears similar to an old time lathe.


That is the pivot gear on a back hoe bobcat attachment . They ripped that pin right out of that housing doing who knows what.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> Aahhh...
> That explains the lightning to the north..
> Thought I was seein things..


 I saw that lightning on the way to work about 530 this morn. i'm what, about 200 miles or so south?


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> I saw that lightning on the way to work about 530 this morn. i'm what, about 200 miles or so south?


From me, bout 75 miles to Bentonville...


----------



## workshop

When I stepped out of the house, heading to work this morning, I was greeted by some thunder. Rained for a little bit then quit. Now it's sunny and warm. Might get ugly this afternoon/evening. Forecasters are talking hail. I hate hail.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

final stage of rebuilding/reassembling SEZA and discovered i don't have an outside bar plate. any you guys got an outside bar plate you'd be willing to part with? got govmt issued green paper or maybe some trade fodder


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got an inside off an XL-101 type. Will it do?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I have a few also, they have part numbers,


----------



## workshop

I've got an IPL on those at home. If need be I can supply the part number.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

its a UT10580A.
part numbers are 67299-A for outer and 67300-A for inner.
may want both since the inner is kind of ragged.
thanks all,
jerry


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I've got an IPL on those at home. If need be I can supply the part number.



This is a 67300-c ?
All I have that's close. Got two.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Darick and I been carving a good bit lately at our buddies log yard.









He has a new toy in the yard......this thing is a beast of a debarker!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

And it gets her done!!!!



mountain o walnut




Mountain o burl....


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 414516
> This is a 67300-c ?
> All I have that's close. Got two.


I come up with a 63639-A, but for an EZ and EZ automatic. My Ipl doesn't show Super EZA. That's a later model, but I would think they would be the same. But I've had thinks before that were wrong.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I come up with a 63639-A, but for an EZ and EZ automatic. My Ipl doesn't show Super EZA. That's a later model, but I would think they would be the same. But I've had thinks before that were wrong.


I look again tommorow


----------



## sawnami

Hmmm I guess they think it's going to get bad out there tonight. [emoji5] 











Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Beats fixing hail damage.


----------



## workshop

I remember when I worked there, 35 years ago on the night shift, they used to pull all the Corvettes in at night. Don't know if they still do that.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I remember when I worked there, 35 years ago on the night shift, they used to pull all the Corvettes in at night. Don't know if they still do that.


Yep, that be them stuffed in one side of the shop.

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Got an inside off an XL-101 type. Will it do?View attachment 414443


Nah. Gotta be the outer


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 414516
> This is a 67300-c ?
> All I have that's close. Got two.


I need the 67299, the outer. The 67300 you show is an inner. Got one of those. Btw, same plate as for the 100 series. Needs to be 1-1/16" c-c on studs. Thanks all for trying


----------



## 67L36Driver

A desparate fellow would chuck it in a vice and bend it opossite


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> A desparate fellow would chuck it in a vice and bend it opossite


LMAO!
This sooo true


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> When I stepped out of the house, heading to work this morning, I was greeted by some thunder. Rained for a little bit then quit. Now it's sunny and warm. Might get ugly this afternoon/evening. Forecasters are talking hail. I hate hail.


I just rolled into the driveway about 25 minutes ago and there was still some small hail on the porch from a storm that I'm not real sure how long I missed it by. Good driving that last 40 miles or so.......with my parts washer in the back of the Escape.  Now I need to figure what to fill it with. Guy I bought it from had Simple Green in it. Apparently the pump motor has some plastic in it so the Berryman's is out of the question. And I'd never buy ten gallons to fill it with that anyhow @ $28/gal.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

SteveSS said:


> I just rolled into the driveway about 25 minutes ago and there was still some small hail on the porch from a storm that I'm not real sure how long I missed it by. Good driving that last 40 miles or so.......with my parts washer in the back of the Escape.  Now I need to figure what to fill it with. Guy I bought it from had Simple Green in it. Apparently the pump motor has some plastic in it so the Berryman's is out of the question. And I'd never buy ten gallons to fill it with that anyhow @ $28/gal.


We use diesel fuel with sea foam in it.
Zep makes stuff to go in them, it's HIGH!
We also take our pump out when done using so the junk doesn't settle and jam it up .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning looks like a repeat of yesterday.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> A desparate fellow would chuck it in a vice and bend it opossite


yer zackly right carl. I had actually thought of that and then promptly forgot. crs. craft.
however, I am rapidly approaching desperate stage. is it stout enough to survive bending back? whatcha want for it? thanks, jerry


----------



## workshop

Let me check the pile. I might still have a Super EZ in a box.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.
No sunshine here today.


----------



## workshop

Clouding up in the west pretty quick. Might be in for some more fun times.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Let me check the pile. I might still have a Super EZ in a box.


Well, I found the Super EZ in its box, but no bar plates.


----------



## Homelite410

Good afternoon fellas!!


----------



## workshop

Hey Mike.


----------



## sam-tip

Happy Birthday Mike and Cece!


----------



## Homelite410

I need your help fellas, anyone good with sprocket pitch calculations? I need to make a .404 10 pin for a darn good friend....... I'm having trouble figuring diametral pitch......


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> Well, I found the Super EZ in its box, but no bar plates.


What are these bar plates that you're looking for Steve? I have a Super EZ here that I was going to fool around with, but lost interest in it with all of the other things going on. PM me a place to ship it and it's yours. I'll work on getting it off to you tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> Happy Birthday Mike and Cece!


Thank you Doug!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I need your help fellas, anyone good with sprocket pitch calculations? I need to make a .404 10 pin for a darn good friend....... I'm having trouble figuring diametral pitch......


Call 1-800-SR Carr


----------



## Homelite410

But, but ,but, I wanna do it all by myself.......


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> But, but ,but, I wanna do it all by myself.......


Are you looking for the diameter of a .404 10 pin?


----------



## workshop

It's easy, pull out a hunk of metal and start carving. If it comes out wrong, pull out another hunk of metal, if that comes out wrong, pull out another. Keep going till you get it figured out. :


----------



## Homelite410

Done that twice Steve.....


----------



## Hedgerow

36 degree angles on center from center right?


----------



## Homelite410

Matt, I will have to look further....


----------



## sam-tip

No 10 pin but a 9 pin 404 is about 2.008"

A 10 pin 3/8 is about 2.103"


tappa talk samsung note 2

Edit. Would 2.27" ID be close to a 10 pin 404?


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Done that twice Steve.....


Had to poke some fun.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

must be inclement weather busy in here.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> No 10 pin but a 9 pin 404 is about 2.008"
> 
> A 10 pin 3/8 is about 2.103"
> 
> 
> tappa talk samsung note 2
> 
> Edit. Would 2.27" ID be close to a 10 pin 404?


So 2.264 for a 10 pin .404?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> 36 degree angles on center from center right?


Ha! That didn't register right away....... You are correct!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Might be cheaper than trial and error.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-saw-R...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a603baf2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-saw-R...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a603baf2


----------



## Homelite410

But I need square drive.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Oh Happy Birthday Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

IIWM (if it were me) I'd message that evilbay seller about a special.

OTOH (on the other hand) Square broachs are more common than spline drive.

What material you plan on using? Drill rod for the pins?


----------



## workshop

Dang, I missed that. Happy Birthday Mike.


----------



## SteveSS

My Craigslist ad scored me another ms260 tonight. 260 Pro, really nice cosmetically (still has the bar code sticker on the front) with bar and a good chain, but pretty gritty when the cord is pulled. Haven't had time to pull the muffler yet.


----------



## SteveSS

Happy day, Mike.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> My Craigslist ad scored me another ms260 tonight. 260 Pro, really nice cosmetically (still has the bar code sticker on the front) with bar and a good chain, but pretty gritty when the cord is pulled. Haven't had time to pull the muffler yet.


I've got a 260 pro, too. Love that thing.


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! Carl, I'll mill out the spline and make a square reducer!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Well guys. Got some good news and got some bad news. 
I had my SEZA completely together except for the starter. Went to spin the flywheel so I could set the gap. It wouldn't turn. Locked up tight. Pulled the coil and the flywheel and try spinning by hand using the cotter key to push against. It spins. Wth! Get to playing with it and it appears the boss around the crank and seal that the flywheel rides on is buggered up. If I lift the flywheel to clear it it turns. Otherwise it hangs up. Dam!
New seals, new rings, totally cleaned up, new coil. I do have another carcass I can use but frankly I'm not sure I wanna fool with it any more
Now the good news. I found the bar plates I had cleaned up and set on my bench
Maybe I should organize my bench again. Ya think?
Thanks all for attempting to help a fella anyways. Greatly appreciated


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes! Carl, I'll mill out the spline and make a square reducer!


 happy b day Mike 

on another note.... i got a 100" roll of 3/8 .050 full chisel carlton chain  got a little bit of .063 gauge too
i figured it was good to have on hand. I got some LP 3/8 .050 gauge last week. got a guy at work that might get
some other rolls of chain (we might do half and half) . i want to have pretty much everything to serve the the locals.
still got a long way to go


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone seemed like it rained all night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Wellness check on Jim is due. Have some parts he can use to drop off.

Changed my signature to include this: http://www.swampfox.info/


----------



## SteveSS

Morning everyone. The turkey's are out back making quite the ruckus this morning. Love is in the air.


----------



## sawnami

A little TBT Lebanon 2010












Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Pulled the muffler from the 260 Pro that I brought home last night. Very light scoring on the piston and appeared to have straight gas in the tank. Put in some tru fuel and it popped on full choke and then started on the next pull. Won't stay running after a blip of the throttle. Ran the bottom carb screw all the way in (three turns or so) and then a full turn out and it ran on its own. Probably needs a better tune than I can give it, but it seems like it's a runner. I'm pretty stoked about that. (Happy Dance)


----------



## 67L36Driver

Picked up a couple original Remy 9/16" chain repair kits.




3/8" cutter shown below the 9/16" for comparison.


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> A little TBT Lebanon 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That one was just a few months before I joined here. Wish I'd have known. Only one hour drive...


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Pulled the muffler from the 260 Pro that I brought home last night. Very light scoring on the piston and appeared to have straight gas in the tank. Put in some tru fuel and it popped on full choke and then started on the next pull. Won't stay running after a blip of the throttle. Ran the bottom carb screw all the way in (three turns or so) and then a full turn out and it ran on its own. Probably needs a better tune than I can give it, but it seems like it's a runner. I'm pretty stoked about that. (Happy Dance)


I wouldn't run it, before pulling the jug and checking it out good. Might toast a good jug that could otherwise be cleaned up?


----------



## SteveSS

I was just sitting here wondering if I should go ahead and tear it down. Even though it seems to run ok, it still feels a little gritty when I pull the starter. Probably a good idea to pull it apart.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, good idea to go ahead and tear it down. Those are real easy to do anyway.


----------



## sawnami

A little Tillotson modding. [emoji6] 















Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> A little Tillotson modding. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


What in the world is THAT going on? Alcohol related?


----------



## warjohn

Are you going to the auction this weekend Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

warjohn said:


> Are you going to the auction this weekend Kenneth



Probably do a drive thru tomorrow. To see what they have.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

sawnami said:


> A little Tillotson modding. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


What are the servos for???
Can't be saw related!
Can it ?


----------



## warjohn

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Probably do a drive thru tomorrow. To see what they have.


 Not much there I hope more shows up.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> What in the world is THAT going on? Alcohol related?





Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> What are the servos for???
> Can't be saw related!
> Can it ?



For one of the alky carts that a guy at work races.


----------



## cobey

spun a few chains today  trying to get all my new tools dialed in


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> For one of the alky carts that a guy at work races.


 is the motor there to adj the mixture on the fly?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.


----------



## Homelite410

Hello all!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey yas


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> is the motor there to adj the mixture on the fly?


Yep, he's alway's looking for an edge. He keeps telling me that one of his retired Parilla gasser engines would make a wild running saw. I'm not ready for THAT kind of project. I am interested in his old induction and exhaust stuff though. He uses extrude honing a lot. [emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.
Slept in late today for a change.

Jim is having trouble with his back. Not getting much done. Otherwise doing well.

I can identify as I messed up my shoulder playing with Fat Alice Saturday. Old hoe!


----------



## workshop

After work yesterday I decided to rock the tractor, again, in 4th gear. I watch the fan while I'm doing this and I swear the fan moved about 1/2 inch. Looks like it may be getting ready to break free. I'll play with it some more tonight.


----------



## Vic Hyman

Vic Hyman said:


> I would be the one who has recently acquired the XL-500 and know the piston is scrap. I have not yet disassembled it to determine the cyclinder condition tho


Finally got the XL-500 apart:



Top is the XL-500 and bottom is a C-7


----------



## Hedgerow

Good evening all...
Just cleaned a mess of bass and catfish from a pond..
Course the boys got a truck stuck in the process..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a little muddy here and we didn't get the rain you had.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hey fellows, just got a neat Solo brand saw. First one I've seen.
Anybody ever hear of one?


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hey fellows, just got a neat Solo brand saw. First one I've seen.
> Anybody ever hear of one?


Absolutely...
German made.
Good quality, just not well known.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> Absolutely...
> German made.
> Good quality, just not well known.


They make a twin cylinder twin carb!!!
I want one BAD!!!


----------



## Homelite410

First coat of poly on!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all..
Off to price a grapple bucket..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

GOODMORNING all.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

now to find a dry spot for some video.


----------



## 765aleksandr765

Регистрируйся и получай за это деньги http://goo.gl/e9WCfD


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Morning, folks. Snow is falling in Russellville this morning.


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin all..
> Off to price a grapple bucket..



Mighty spendy but nice to have. Got the plumbing for it already?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Flag the troll fellas!


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> Mighty spendy but nice to have. Got the plumbing for it already?


Yup.. Just need the outlets installed..
Gonna make a package deal today...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good Morning All!!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

My new toy


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 415333
> My new toy


Nice. Real nice.


----------



## SteveSS

Cool saw!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

So I have finally got a bunch of mix match parts together to biuld my XL12, instead of "RUINING" the blue one!
Glueing my head on now.
And a fresh built carb to stick on it.


----------



## cobey

i just finished spinning (7) 84 DL chains..... tighten... spin spin spin...tighten spin spin spin


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> i just finished spinning (7) 84 DL chains..... tighten... spin spin spin...tighten spin spin spin


Cool.. Cause I'm down to 1 on the hook.. 
We've spent 4 chains in 2 months so far.. Time to re stock..


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> i just finished spinning (7) 84 DL chains..... tighten... spin spin spin...tighten spin spin spin


You need this!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You need this!


 im kinda fat now, i can use the workout


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Get the cylinder swapped on the McCinderblock Steve?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Get the cylinder swapped on the McCinderblock Steve?



Not yet. Been weighing my options. I think I'm going to send it to Jeepsnchainsaws and let him repair the spark plug threads the best way that he see's fit. Have to wait on funds to break loose first.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Not yet. Been weighing my options. I think I'm going to send it to Jeepsnchainsaws and let him repair the spark plug threads the best way that he see's fit. Have to wait on funds to break loose first.



A special insert, say 3/4"-16 tpi on the OD and 14mm ID with a flange would do it. A pair of notchs in the flange for a spanner wrench. Turn it in with red Loctite.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> A special insert, say 3/4"-16 tpi on the OD and 14mm ID with a flange would do it. A pair of notchs in the flange for a spanner wrench. Turn it in with red Loctite.


This works well for me. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> This works well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



That's already been tried on the Cinderblock, twice. Now is time to go bigger or replace the cylinder.
PO reported it was a good saw before it shot the plug across the yard.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

It's 2015


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth! And, fellow midlanders!


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> That's already been tried on the Cinderblock, twice. Now is time to go bigger or replace the cylinder.
> PO reported it was a good saw before it shot the plug across the yard.


Hoping Adam will be able to weld up the plug hole and rethread. I'd like to save this cylinder.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Hoping Adam will be able to weld up the plug hole and rethread. I'd like to save this cylinder.


The cylinder in the laundry basket any count?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> The cylinder in the laundry basket any count?


Yeah, I think that one is ok, but it's a regular 610 cylinder. 650 and 655 have the compression release. That's why I'd like to save that cylinder. I've got another 650, but it's still a viable saw. Trying not to use it for spare parts.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Yeah, I think that one is ok, but it's a regular 610 cylinder. 650 and 655 have the compression release. That's why I'd like to save that cylinder. I've got another 650, but it's still a viable saw. Trying not to use it for spare parts.


No worries, we can save it


----------



## cobey

hey all


----------



## 67L36Driver

New fuel pump on the vet. Bent up a new hard line from pump to carb. 
Air filter base clears the hard line. Hoo Rah!
Took most of the day. Geezer moves slow. Bum left shoulder is not helping the progress.

And, I pruned momma's roses.

Got rings for Echo. Play saws later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Turned out to be a nice day.


----------



## SteveSS

Yessir! I'm in SE Kansas for the week, and it was mid-70's here today. Rolled down the windows and took a drive for a while when I was done with today's job site.


----------



## workshop

Yep, real nice day. 
Postman left a box on the porch. Had a little Homelite Super EZ in it. Not bad shape either. As a matter of fact, pretty nice. 
Thanks SteveSS.


----------



## SteveSS

You're very welcome my friend. Glad you can get some use out of it.


----------



## workshop




----------



## sawnami

Took a peek into the tank of that Bantam. Some good old fashioned ingenuity.







BTW, it and the Silver King DD both run on a prime. They're a little on the loud side. [emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> View attachment 415832


I passed on three of those at an auction Sat. sold for 20 Dollars a piece.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I passed on three of those at an auction Sat. sold for 20 Dollars a piece.


I'd like to find one with a genuine Homelite full wrap.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No full wraps. I thought they went to high. They did appear in real good shape a ? XL101 went for 60.00.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> Yessir! I'm in SE Kansas for the week, and it was mid-70's here today. Rolled down the windows and took a drive for a while when I was done with today's job site.


 im in SE kansas too


----------



## cobey

fixed a 290 today, these saws run REALLY sucky........... WITHOUT a muffler mod and limiter delete/retune ....
add a crappy bumpy saftey chain    the owner thinks its awsome, he said they are $950 new


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> im in SE kansas too


I'll be in Pittsburg Thursday morning.


----------



## cobey

i will be too


----------



## cobey

what all you doing here ? Steve


----------



## SteveSS

Helping with a Windows XP to Windows 7 upgrade to all of the Drivers License machines.......and wondering why you crazy folks set fire to the whole dang state in the spring time.  Should be done with the whole project in another 3 weeks. (fingers crossed)


----------



## SteveSS

Kansas is down to one mobile tech for DL support, so us Missouri guys got recruited to come over and lend a hand.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A rudimentary muffler mod and a limiter delete turn them into usable saws.

Gathered enuff parts to build another. Waiting on China post.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Over on the Kickapoo res. you can count on grass fires spring and fall.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> A rudimentary muffler mod and a limiter delete turn them into usable saws.
> 
> Gathered enuff parts to build another. Waiting on China post.


 but without... they are kinda nutless , i agree they are not bad with a little work


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> i just finished spinning (7) 84 DL chains..... tighten... spin spin spin...tighten spin spin spin


I put a drill attachment on mine, didn't work too well so I took it off.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Dan


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Lewis n Dan!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning , Dan ,Lewis,Mike,


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Mike and Kenneth and everyone
It's definitely early for thumbs to be working


----------



## Homelite410

Voice to text Lewis!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Dan, Lewis, Mike, and Kenneth. You all and the rest of the crew have a good day and be safe.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> Voice to text Lewis!


not when she is still snooozing


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Is it 5:00 yet


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

I think I'll roll the vet out in the driveway to reconnect the fuel tank line. I hate it when gas runs on the floor and stinks up the house.

Echo engine together. Now needs new oil line. Off to Orschlens.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. Push comes to shove I can get about three saws in the folding top space in the vet. Bars removed, natch..

That way I can get to Iowa GTG without Blondie.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Heh. Push comes to shove I can get about three saws in the folding top space in the vet. Bars removed, natch..
> 
> That way I can get to Iowa GTG without Blondie.


Sheesh Carl!


----------



## awol

And if Blondie ain't going, you can also use the passenger area. That gives you room for six saws!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nope, pass seat will be piled with mix, bar oil and tools.

Yeah, Fat Alice can ride shotgun.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the CS341 mostly together only to discover I'm out of ignitions. Have to rob one off a 3000 if it is compatible.

These top handle Echos have two magnet and three magnet flywheels. And, the coils don't interchange. Lord knows what happens to the spark timing.


----------



## workshop

Well, went to the cardiologist this morning. Now I've got to do a stress test Friday morning. I hate stress tests! And, I've got to be there at 7:15 AM! And no coffee! I told them my heart doesn't start without coffee. Didn't help. .


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> And, I've got to be there at 7:15 AM! And no coffee!



That would stress me out before they even started stress testing me.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Well, went to the cardiologist this morning. Now I've got to do a stress test Friday morning. I hate stress tests! And, I've got to be there at 7:15 AM! And no coffee! I told them my heart doesn't start without coffee. Didn't help. .


 i had one of them ..... i had to run on a treadmill ... for a long time... i was tired... it kinda sucked, i hope you are ok Steve, I
want you healthy to hang out and saw and stuff, you are in my prayers my friend


----------



## cobey

i messed with my grinder tonight, had a semi chisel that wouldnt feed... it will now ... it will probably be a grabby turd.
i mainly wanted to see how much angle i could get on it, you know its too much when you knock part of the raker off


----------



## cobey

I need to thin the stone some


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Got it together! 
Have it pretty well dialed in for break in with this heavily modified muffler. It starts SO easy, half a pull.
There are LOTS of new parts in it.
Ran 12 ounces of fuel through it and took a couple cuts, I am very happy with it and really excited to put the pipe on it!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 416104
> View attachment 416106
> Got it together!
> Have it pretty well dialed in for break in with this heavily modified muffler. It starts SO easy, half a pull.
> There are LOTS of new parts in it.
> Ran 12 ounces of fuel through it and took a couple cuts, I am very happy with it and really excited to put the pipe on it!


 sweet!!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 416104
> View attachment 416106
> Got it together!
> Have it pretty well dialed in for break in with this heavily modified muffler. It starts SO easy, half a pull.
> There are LOTS of new parts in it.
> Ran 12 ounces of fuel through it and took a couple cuts, I am very happy with it and really excited to put the pipe on it!


 how does it run??


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> how does it run??


WAAAAAY better than it looks lol.
I didn't push it too hard tonight, with all the new bearings, piston, rings I just let it warm up a few times while easing through a couple White Oak cookies with my LAST NEW CHISEL CHAIN,"Cobey"
Tommorow I will make sure all is well, bump up the timing and test it.


----------



## cobey

thats a purdy LGX  just send me a list of what you need


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Coffee pots broke or did everybody get a job at the bank? Have a good one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good day to yall. allergies finally subsided. slept great last two nights. I feeel good, dah du dah du dah du dah. just sayin.


----------



## Oliver1655

24 days to Oakfest15.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

The same employee that gave me the 5200 Poulan just gave me this little jet motor!
I will have ooooone FAST canoe!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Had a bad afternoon and evening yesterday. Stomach flue or the local McDonalds tried to poison me. Feeling better this am. Waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The venerable Power Products AH-47 was used in everything under the sun. Even outboard motors.

Beats paddling.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Had a bad afternoon and evening yesterday. Stomach flue or the local McDonalds tried to poison me. Feeling better this am. Waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in.


 get well ya old phart. just sayin


----------



## Homelite410

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 416136
> View attachment 416138
> The same employee that gave me the 5200 Poulan just gave me this little jet motor!
> I will have ooooone FAST canoe!


Did you say fast canoe? Homemade Speed Boat from Thailand:


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Did you say fast canoe? Homemade Speed Boat from Thailand:



Holy cow that thing took off like a rocket! 





I wonder if it's for sale.


----------



## Homelite410

Let's build one! 450 2stroke on a fo devil!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Just bought another Homelite dealer out. Guess what the next pic will be?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mountain of cylinders with matching Pistons?

Stupid phone thinks Detroit Pistons.

Got the latest Echo CS341 running. New rings, bearings and seals. Trip to Halls for bar/chain next. Have three of them now.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Mountain of cylinders with matching Pistons?
> 
> Stupid phone thinks Detroit Pistons.
> 
> Got the latest Echo CS341 running. New rings, bearings and seals. Trip to Halls for bar/chain next. Have three of them now.


Wouldn't that be sweet!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

No lol, have lots of piston and rings!
But this big pooper was part of it.
These?
Homelite #55075 BAGS OF THEM!
What is it Carl???


----------



## RVALUE

that's one boat not to fall out of.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Did you say fast canoe? Homemade Speed Boat from Thailand:



wow that was fast!i wonder what engine they have on it


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Holy cow that thing took off like a rocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's for sale.


it looks like a good way to hurt yer self!!


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> it looks like a good way to hurt yer self!!


You mean have fun?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 416202
> No lol, have lots of piston and rings!
> But this big pooper was part of it.View attachment 416203
> These?
> Homelite #55075 BAGS OF THEM!
> What is it Carl???



Sorry to bust yer bubble but those spiders fit the really old Devils like original EZ and Wiz. Ton of 'em on the evilbay.

Use 'em as a 'no roll' sinker on the Mo. river I would.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You mean have fun?


 I hurting myself aint fun no more  I hurt all the time anyway.
both race cars still setting .... havnt raced one time this year
i did go around the mile section one time, i didnt push it too hard


----------



## 67L36Driver

ChinAsaw found a new home.

And, snagged another Wright C-70 off evilbay. Scored I understand. Makes us two turd piles of Wright saws.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Sorry to bust yer bubble but those spiders fit the really old Devils like original EZ and Wiz. Ton of 'em on the evilbay.
> 
> Use 'em as a 'no roll' sinker on the Mo. river I would.


No bubble bursted, lol
I have lots of trot line anchors
Lighter than window weights anyway!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hey fellows, I have 140 extra 30 year old brand new bars if someone needs


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 416202
> No lol, have lots of piston and rings!
> But this big pooper was part of it.View attachment 416203
> These?
> Homelite #55075 BAGS OF THEM!
> What is it Carl???




What # is the Mac 2 Man ? Hope everyone is having a good evening.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What # is the Mac 2 Man ? Hope everyone is having a good evening.


It is a 99 I guess.


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 416270
> Hey fellows, I have 140 extra 30 year old brand new bars if someone needs


cool!!


----------



## sawnami

Looks like the gentleman from Stover is considering selling a couple more from his collection. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve we need to have a field trip. he has had several on there lately.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning.


----------



## Homelite410

Bars, mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## farmer steve

morning flatlanders from the foothills of the Appalachians. ya'll have a great day. FS.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Steve and the midwest crew. Hope everyone has a great day. We have t-storm in SE Kansas this morning. Should make for a fun drive. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning knuckleheads. That is all for now...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

A chain catcher, bar nut and bar/chain for the latest Echo tophandle and we will have three of those pups on C'List.

Got bunch of leftover parts for 'em if you guys need something. Out of chain brakes and ignition coils.

Got three pin oaks need trimming and Mo.Jim has a pole saw I can borrow.


----------



## Oliver1655

Jeep, if you are coming to Oakfest bring the bars with you. Wheeling & dealing is part of a GTG.

*Oakfest 15* on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave, Chelsea , IA


----------



## Homelite410

Yes please bring with!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oliver1655

To all who are planning to attend Oakfest, they are trying to get an estimated head count. If you go to:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/iowa-spring-gtg.164973/page-22#post-5295633
You can add you name & number of folks attending to the list.

Sarah will be printing t-shirts, $15 each. More information is available at the above site.

Looking forward to seeing folks there!


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Steve we need to have a field trip. he has had several on there lately.


Yep Kenneth. He has an awe inspiring collection.


----------



## sawnami

TBT again. Stephen's GTG. 











Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> TBT again. Stephen's GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


What was that? 5 years ago? My first. That's where Dan got his rep as a nail cutter


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Oliver1655 said:


> Jeep, if you are coming to Oakfest bring the bars with you. Wheeling & dealing is part of a GTG.
> 
> *Oakfest 15* on *April 25th* at 3507 V ave, Chelsea , IA


I am FIGHTING to go to Oakfest!
I will def bring bars and parts and too many saws.
My wife is trying to plan a trip to gulf shores that weekend 
I'm trying to go CHAINSAWING))


----------



## 67L36Driver

Finished the Echo now have to watch Mr Tiny Guy. Tuff job!


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I am FIGHTING to go to Oakfest!
> I will def bring bars and parts and too many saws.
> My wife is trying to plan a trip to gulf shores that weekend
> I'm trying to go CHAINSAWING))



If you can't make Oakfest, maybe come to Samtips charity cut in May. My wife and I will be going.


----------



## Hedgerow

L to R
MOIron, Worksawcollector, Arkysaws, RValue, Wolfcsm, Jerrycmorrow, Stumpy & Junior hiding behind Jerry, Freehand, Lurch2

Correct me if I am amiss...


----------



## Hedgerow

Some more TBT...


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 416494
> 
> 
> View attachment 416495


That was a good time!


----------



## sunfish

Homelite410 said:


> Did you say fast canoe? Homemade Speed Boat from Thailand:



Too Frickin Cool!!! 

In a past live I used to sell Go-Devil outboards in North Florida. Same style, but not near as fast!


----------



## Homelite410

Tbt IA spring gtg #1 2010


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Matt, ya still on the map?


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Matt, ya still on the map?


I just got back from Matt's all was good lots of storms tonight


----------



## cobey

It didn't even knock over the spinning flower in my yard


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hey Matt, ya still on the map?


Yup...
Lots of hoopla over small storms..


----------



## jetmd

Good morning Fella's and a Happy Friday to all!

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning All


----------



## workshop

Good morning everybody.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good day to yall. have a great Easter. remember


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Good morning fellows,Easter is almost here! 
I am more excited about OAKFEST!
Lost another argument last night about going, I will probly have to buy her some Rock Revivals or Corrals to let me go, maybe both


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all.


----------



## Homelite410

Happy Friday and easter weekend my brothers!


----------



## Homelite410

Working on my deburr machine today!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! slept really late. 

Still tired. Forced Blondie to play on the reservation last nite. (yeah.......right). She was big winners and i blew my allowence.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Which one of you guys was interested in a tophandle Echo?

I'll save one aside as I've been getting calls from plumb over by St. Louis for the rascals.


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, spring gtg has a casino 15 miles away.............. Meskwaki in Tama.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, spring gtg has a casino 15 miles away.............. Meskwaki in Tama.



Not informing Blondie of that. 

She would not go alone and I wouldn't miss the goings on at the GTG.


----------



## Homelite410

Lol...


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Not informing Blondie of that.
> 
> She would not go alone and I wouldn't miss the goings on at the GTG.


Good thinkin Carl...
Gotta stay a couple steps ahead of em'.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I lost count. I have four of the Echo tophandles on hand. Yikes!!


----------



## workshop

Well, had the stress test done this morning. I hate stress tests. After it was done, they said they will call. Good news/bad news. Good news is, they haven't called. Bad news is, they haven't called.  But I also have to wear a heart monitor. I call it my Borg accessory. 
Spent the afternoon cleaning up the little EZ and replaced the fuel line. Tomorrow I'll mix up some fuel and see if it will start.


----------



## awol

Does anyone know about this model of Jonsered saw? It doesn't look like any of the ones I have experience with, so I bought it to learn! It looks to me like a cheap throwaway, may even just be a Poulan in Jonny clothes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jonsered-55...e5GX4Hr7n8lx4SSbufvHk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sam-tip

Wow shipping is more than the saw!


----------



## awol

sam-tip said:


> Wow shipping is more than the saw!


 Yup, education is expensive!


----------



## 67L36Driver

awol said:


> Yup, education is expensive!


same seller has three more you can get educated about. look like minor variations of the same platform.

it's only money...........[emoji6]


----------



## cobey

Got a little craftsman poulan done today, had it running yesterday,
But a muffler mod made it run good, put it on Joplin c list


----------



## shorthunter

awol said:


> Does anyone know about this model of Jonsered saw? It doesn't look like any of the ones I have experience with, so I bought it to learn! It looks to me like a cheap throwaway, may even just be a Poulan in Jonny clothes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jonsered-550-SP-Chainsaw-Parts-or-Repair-/331519334126?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=yQZbsLe5GX4Hr7n8lx4SSbufvHk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Shares a few design features with the Solo 520sp I have here. You want me to ship it down for you to learn on?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kind of how I got started on the Homie XL-101 types. Kept falling over cheap carcasses on evilbay going for far less than the XL-12/SXL models. Wasn't long before I had built four examples out of seven junkers. I still have a bushel of parts for them pups.

Culmination of it all is the VI-123 that resides on my shelf.





Whole she-bang was donated by forum members except the new chain and clutch cover.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Looks to be a real nice day today. Clear skies in central MO. Looks like I left the rain and tornadoes back there on the KS side.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Kind of how I got started on the Homie XL-101 types. Kept falling over cheap carcasses on evilbay going for far less than the XL-12/SXL models. Wasn't long before I had built four examples out of seven junkers. I still have a bushel of parts for them pups.
> 
> Culmination of it all is the VI-123 that resides on my shelf.
> 
> View attachment 416914
> View attachment 416915
> 
> 
> Whole she-bang was donated by forum member except the new chain and clutch cover.


I have a VI super mini that looks like that!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

shorthunter said:


> Shares a few design features with the Solo 520sp I have here. You want me to ship it down for you to learn on?


Can we see pics of the SOLO? 
I recently acquired one and have been very interested in them, well made and runs SO strong.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a beautiful day. Just hauled off a load of junk. At the local restaurant going to eat breakfast with my wife. Have a great day. Carl knows the place.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is a beautiful day. Just hauled off a load of junk. At the local restaurant going to eat breakfast with my wife. Have a great day. Carl knows the place.



Yeah! Damn speed bumps! Turn over the mix jug for yah.


----------



## workshop

Got the Super EZ running this morning. Not a bad runner, too. Think I'll rebuild the carb though. Just because.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Really, really nice Super EZ on KC C'list this morning.

Just now looked at it on my big screen (desktop 'puter). If I wasn't so saw-poor I'd be after it.

Gritz! Jetmd! In your back yard.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Really, really nice Super EZ on KC C'list this morning.


Yep, nice looker.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Yeah! Damn speed bumps! Turn over the mix jug for yah.



only cause you are a speed demon.


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> Got the Super EZ running this morning. Not a bad runner, too. Think I'll rebuild the carb though. Just because.


Woo Hoo! How's she look all cleaned up?


----------



## jetmd

Did you want me to pick it up for your Carl?


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Did you want me to pick it up for your Carl?



No, but you or one of the other KC residents need to own it.

I have 46 and 50cc Remys in that range.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Big Shoulders' ready for Iowa. (Crossing my fingers.)


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Such a nice day, out in the shed today for the first time in days! Playing with the XL12 I just got together, I have decided to machine two holes through the flywheel to adjust the timing easier than taking it off, any thoughts on this?
On to the SXL till I get back to the shop, giving it the opportunity to breath better I'm hoping.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Such a nice day, out in the shed today for the first time in days! Playing with the XL12 I just got together, I have decided to machine two holes through the flywheel to adjust the timiming easier than taking it off, any thoughts on this?
> On to the SXL till I get back to the shop, giving it the opportunity to breath better I'm hoping.View attachment 417013



I don't see why machining 2 holes would hurt. Won't know unless you try it. If it doesn't, I've got a flywheel I can send you.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> Woo Hoo! How's she look all cleaned up?


 Here it is after some cleaning. Most of the cleaning was inside, under the recoil and such. A good 1/4 inch of sawdust all inside. Double images, nuts. Can't get the top view to load, but looks good, too.


----------



## workshop

Dang computors.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> View attachment 417061
> View attachment 417061
> 
> Here it is after some cleaning. Most of the cleaning was inside, under the recoil and such. A good 1/4 inch of sawdust all inside. Double images, nuts. Can't get the top view to load, but looks good, too.


It looks great!
Excellent condition.


----------



## SteveSS

Looks awesome. I made it down to the garage for a bit today to try and take a little better estimate of my basket cases. The 026 that I have down there has the holes stripped on the tank/handle assembly where it mounts to the crank case. Guess I'm going to have find something with an over sized thread so that I can mount it back up. Any suggestions? The tank and handle are in pretty good shape aside from that.

Still need to get some cleaner for the parts tank. I'm leaning towards 5 gallons of Purple Power diluted with water to make 10 gallons.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> Looks awesome. I made it down to the garage for a bit today to try and take a little better estimate of my basket cases. The 026 that I have down there has the holes stripped on the tank/handle assembly where it mounts to the crank case. Guess I'm going to have find something with an over sized thread so that I can mount it back up. Any suggestions? The tank and handle are in pretty good shape aside from that.
> 
> Still need to get some cleaner for the parts tank. I'm leaning towards 5 gallons of Purple Power diluted with water to make 10 gallons.



That's what I use, mixed 50/50. Does a nice job, then rinse with water. 
I worked on a REALLY beat up 011 a few years back for a friend. I swear every bolt in that thing was stripped. Wound up tapping to the next size up. Ran good when I gave it back to him, but said no guarantees. It might shake itself to pieces. I guess he's still got it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just an FYI..
Cobey's Carlton chain cuts good..
So does that ugly, parts bucket 064 Alan ground on..
Used it today a bit..
Strong hearted saw..
Needs some more parts...


----------



## SteveSS

The guy that had this one before me tightened the screws so tight that he basically lifted the threads out of the plastic. They came out looking like a plastic spring and left a smooth hole.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> The guy that had this one before me tightened the screws so tight that he basically lifted the threads out of the plastic. They came out looking like a plastic spring and left a smooth hole.


I think I understand the situation. The factory has a blank hole slightly smaller than the screw. The screw is a wide thread?, that cuts it's own thread in the plastic. Overtightening can pull the threads. I've found when putting screws back in these things, to turn the screw backwards until I feel the threads line up. You'll feel the screw drop into position. Then go ahead and run it down into the hole. This way you're not cutting a second set of threads, which weakens the structure. 
I'm not really sure, but could you take a plastic rod and glue into the hole? After the glue sets up, redrill a hole and rethread the screw into it? Maybe use a product called SealAll. Very good stuff and dries somewhat flexible, and is clear. 
Might work, might not. But could be an avenue of approach.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning and happy easter!


----------



## SteveSS

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Happy Easter
I hope everyone gets chainsaws and chainsaw parts in your Easter baskets


----------



## Ken12

He is Risen!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Ken12 said:


> He is Risen!!!



He is risen indeed!!!! Happy Easter everybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning and happy easter!





Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Happy Easter





Ken12 said:


> He is Risen!!!





Hinerman said:


> He is risen indeed!!!! Happy Easter everybody.




Ye s He Is .


----------



## 67L36Driver

A blessed Easter morning fellow midlanders!

Yesterday's rodeo with the big Remy has agravited my left elbow and shoulder. Been popping pills.


----------



## Homelite410

He is risen to save us all! 


Easter brunch at church today!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Woke up this mornin to 3 turkey's standing in my driveway..
Then they meandered out into the road.
Had to holler at em to get out of the road.. Goofy birds..

Happy Easter all...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Woke up this mornin to 3 turkey's standing in my driveway..
> Then they meandered out into the road.
> Had to holler at em to get out of the road.. Goofy birds..
> 
> Happy Easter all...



They must know we are having ham today.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Woke up this mornin to 3 turkey's standing in my driveway..
> Then they meandered out into the road.
> Had to holler at em to get out of the road.. Goofy birds..
> 
> Happy Easter all...




Turkey Dinner???


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> A blessed Easter morning fellow midlanders!
> 
> Yesterday's rodeo with the big Remy has agravited my left elbow and shoulder. Been popping pills.


I'm with you Carl, my shoulder is WRECKED from pulling my Poulan 5200 a week ago, don't even want to look at that thing!


----------



## awol

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I'm with you Carl, my shoulder is WRECKED from pulling my Poulan 5200 a week ago, don't even want to look at that thing!


 I'm willing to help ya out here, just send all them big frame Counter Vibe saws down here to me, and that will surely make your shoulder feel all better!


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> I'm willing to help ya out here, just send all them big frame Counter Vibe saws down here to me, and that will surely make your shoulder feel all better!



Alan is one fine friend....but what are friends for right???


----------



## 67L36Driver

Except for the rare Craftsman 3400, the Poulan Countervibes never show up around here.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Except for the rare Craftsman 3400, the Poulan Countervibes never show up around here.


I like the 3700 pretty good


----------



## cobey

Has been a cruddy couple days ... church was the only bright spot..
Ready to go back to work......


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I couldn't wait till I got to the shop, I now have holes to adjust the ignition plate for timing WITHOUT taking the flywheel off


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 417292
> I couldn't wait till I got to the shop, I now have holes to adjust the ignition plate for timing WITHOUT taking the flywheel off


Nice job. I don't see any problems with that.


----------



## shorthunter

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Can we see pics of the SOLO?
> I recently acquired one and have been very interested in them, well made and runs SO strong.



I mis-spoke on the model number. Got so many saws I cant keep them straight. It is a 651sp, pretty clean, seems to run OK


----------



## cuttinties

shorthunter said:


> I mis-spoke on the model number. Got so many saws I cant keep them straight. It is a 651sp, pretty clean, seems to run OK


Open port "semi pro" the 028 of the Solo series of that era. Good stuff , gotta love the yellow.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

shorthunter said:


> I mis-spoke on the model number. Got so many saws I cant keep them straight. It is a 651sp, pretty clean, seems to run OK



Here is mine, I don't know much about them but this thing RUNS GOOD!


----------



## cuttinties

shorthunter said:


> Yep, looks to have 6 open transfer ports similar to the Dolmar 6400. Only these ports are spaced about 1/4" apart


Very similar because they were both designed with Solo influence. Cheap way to cut down power ratings.


----------



## shorthunter

cuttinties said:


> Open port "semi pro" the 028 of the Solo series of that era. Good stuff , gotta love the yellow.



Yep, 6 open transfer ports. Similar to the Dolmar 6400 only these ports are spaced about 1/4" apart


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning midlanders...


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> Good morning midlanders...


Good morning fellows.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Folks!

Jeep the only thing about the holes you drilled is I would be concerned about the dust they will allow to build up under the flywheel/points. I would check for dust volume after 3-4 tanks to see it will be a problem.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Parts for the latest Farm Boss finally hit Chicago. Bearings, seals and piston w/rings from China.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi all!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning Folks!
> 
> Jeep the only thing about the holes you drilled is I would be concerned about the dust they will allow to build up under the flywheel/points. I would check for dust volume after 3-4 tanks to see it will be a problem.


That has been my concern aswell, I'm wondering about rubber plugs? If they might fly out or not, one way to find out right? Then again it might keep it cleaner back there, yeah right!


----------



## workshop

I've pulled flywheels off several XL12's that had dust packed in so much you could hardly make out the ignition assembly. While the points are in a covered part of the assembly, one weak concern is the condenser and wiring coming from the points to the coil. Dust/oil accumulation can, and does, cause a short. Thus no spark. While it is a good idea to fit rubber plugs, in the overall scheme of things I don't think it will affect it that much.


----------



## workshop

Another thought, could the holes in the flywheel cause enough air turbulence to help keep the dust accumulation down? 
Just a thought.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I've pulled flywheels off several XL12's that had dust packed in so much you could hardly make out the ignition assembly. While the points are in a covered part of the assembly, one weak concern is the condenser and wiring coming from the points to the coil. Dust/oil accumulation can, and does, cause a short. Thus no spark. While it is a good idea to fit rubber plugs, in the overall scheme of things I don't think it will affect it that much.


Yeah, air is going to suck into the holes from behind the flywheel into the center .


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yeah, air is going to suck into the holes from behind the flywheel into the center .


Another note on the holes. It will make easier access behind the flywheel with a blow gun.


----------



## RVALUE

workshop said:


> Another note on the holes. It will make easier access behind the flywheel with a redigun.



fixed


----------



## sawnami

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yeah, air is going to suck into the holes from behind the flywheel into the center .


Drill the holes at an angle so it'll whistle like a turbo[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Drill the holes at an angle so it'll whistle like a turbo[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Oooooh baby yeah!!!! Then it'll sound like a 55 husky!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> Oooooh baby yeah!!!! Then it'll sound like a 55 husky!


If it would run like a Husky, I might!


----------



## Hinerman

I am having Charity Cut withdrawals. Anything locally around the corner? Iowa is a long way to get my fix.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Parts for the latest Farm Boss finally hit Chicago. Bearings, seals and piston w/rings from China.



Wow... Dead as a hammer in here tonight..


----------



## Homelite410

I'm here! I was in my attic pulling wire!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Wow... Dead as a hammer in here tonight..




NCAA championship


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Kenneth!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> NCAA championship



Anyone win?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

not yet 13 different lead changes in first half.


----------



## workshop

I'm here, too. Been on the phone with my cousin. We have made contact after almost 30 years. He's like a brother to me, maybe closer. Life circumstances, more or less, separated us. He's really into horses and mules.( Maybe I can get him into chainsaws, too. ) Visited with him at the barn Sunday and he got me on the back of one of his horses. One foot in the stirrup, one hand on the pommel, the other on the back of the saddle. Pushed off from the ground and the saddle slid around to the horses side. Yeah, real John Wayne like. A diet might be in order. They clinched up the saddle tighter. Horses eyes were starting to bulge, kid you not. Tried again, same thing. His daughter had to go to the opposite side to hold the saddle in place. All the while my cousin is laughing his butt off and taking pictures of the whole thing. Now understand, I've ridden before, but it's been close to 40 years and about a hundred pounds lighter.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hello mike. steve


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> hello mike. steve


 Kenneth the check came thanks


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Kenneth the check came thanks



Great


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good day


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning All!!! We're getting ready to take the kids to Bush gardens Tampa... We drove down to Orlando on Friday and will leave this coming Friday...


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Did a little work getting my lawn mower ready for some grass cutting duty after work yesterday. New blades, oil change, etc. Figured on having to break out the jumper cables to start it after the winter, but it fired right up and I cut the front lawn before dinner. Guess I'll try to get the rest done this evening before the next rain spell comes through. Ordered enough parts from ebay to fix the three saws that I keep yammering on about as well. Fingers crossed that everything gets here by Friday.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## SteveSS

Has anyone seen any mushrooms yet? I walked through the woods this weekend and didn't see anything. They May Apples are just starting to break ground though. Maybe next weekend will be better.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Soggy here as is forecast for the next week here.

Today is tax prep. day. Sort paperwork and plug numbers into the software. Oh joy........


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I'm going home! Back of the shop is FLOODED!
31,000lbs of steel sitting in moisture makes me nauseous.
Main Street out front is closed, ditches are full.
Hide'nout in the saw shed and some COFFEE


----------



## 67L36Driver

Taking a break from the tax return I messed with the Remy GL-7. Got it to rumble along for a couple minutes but, then it died[emoji16]. Won't restart, only pop over a couple seconds.

I need a pull rope boy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well I guess summer is here. 87 has to be a record.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tongonaxie ? 
78 on my garage.


----------



## Hedgerow

It's about as nice as a person could ask for right now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wright C-70 got here from south of Salina, KS today.




Box built out of particle board. Yikes!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Poor UPS man.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Tongonaxie ?
> 78 on my garage.


Yes


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

D


67L36Driver said:


> Wright C-70 got here from south of Salina, KS today.
> View attachment 417748
> 
> View attachment 417750
> 
> Box built out of particle board. Yikes!!!



Did it have any packing??


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> D
> 
> Did it have any packing??



Nope. Side of box was cracked in one area. Wouldn't have been long 'till it battered its way out.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Nope. Side of box was cracked in one area. Wouldn't have been long 'till it battered its way out.
> View attachment 417770


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> It's about as nice as a person could ask for right now.


Yessir! Gorgeous day. What's the forecast for the rest of the week?


----------



## workshop

I understand, down here, storms Wednesday and Thursday. Clear and low 60's Friday and Saturday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve going to be in town one more night we need to get together for coffee tea coke.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tornado warnings for south o KC area.


----------



## Hinerman

I will go first. Good morning gents. Have a good one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

not sure I belong in the crowd you were addressing but good morning to you as well; and to the rest of you'ns


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Thunderstorm here. 

Wright is locked up. Not what we were expecting. No response from seller yet. 

Burned yet again by evilbay.......


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. No rain last night. Maybe we can dodge the bullet again today. Have a good one everybody.

Sucks about the Wright, Carl. Hope it works out.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders! Thunderstorm here.
> 
> Wright is locked up. Not what we were expecting. No response from seller yet.
> 
> Burned yet again by evilbay.......


That guy needs to be called out! His description is a flat lie. [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] I thought you got a good deal, Carl--- until now. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Since it is the first and only seller's transaction, I intend to give him time to respond before I nuke him with neg. feedback.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I hope you can get the Wright, right... That would piss me off.


----------



## Homelite410

anybody in the market for a small puller?


----------



## Homelite410

Now there's a 346 I WANT to run!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> anybody in the market for a small puller?


Now thread small holes beside the three slots in different diameter patterns for little pins to double as clutch spanners and I want one also please)))


----------



## Homelite410

Carl help. Can't get echo cs3000 oil pump out.


----------



## workshop

Had supper with Kenneth this evening. Good food, good friend. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Homelite410

Nvm I got it!


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, I need an oil pump for cs3000 echo!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Had supper with Kenneth this evening. Good food, good friend. Doesn't get any better.


Enjoyed visiting with You and Goldie.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, I need an oil pump for cs3000 echo!



Day-Yum! Just mailed the package with the leftover tophandle parts this morning.
Jimmy in NC will be the (hopefully) happy recipient.
U R right. Should have hung onto an oil pump as they sometimes strip the nylon gear.
Sorry bud.


----------



## 67L36Driver

On the plus side. Got a good start on putting a new coil in the Remy GL-7.



Old setup.



Nasty huh.

Waiting for the fresh varnish on the pole laminations to dry.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Exploded diagram.



I will need a Wico coil from a Remy SL-9 type or Homie XL-101 type to do the SL-5R gear drive I got from Kenneth.

Jerry?........


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, I need the adjustment screw bolt thingy... It popped the head off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, I need the adjustment screw bolt thingy... It popped the head off.



That, I did save. Two of them.
Bar adjuster in saw body. Not the 341 type gear drive in the clutch cover. Right?

PM name and address and a small padded envelope will travel to Iowa.

Keep very close track of the tiny silver washer the choke blade pivots on. Without it your choke don't work worth crap.


----------



## Homelite410

Choke?


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got you in my spiral notebook. Get it mailed in the am.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Choke?


The tiny sucker. Four of 'em in picture.



Easy lost.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning men.


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, I need the oil pump adjustment screw that goes where my finger is pointing.


----------



## sawnami

Some Freehand TBT. Jasper 2010






















Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

carl, don't have any. seems I got my last one from you or joyce. can't remember, too many project saws.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, I need the oil pump adjustment screw that goes where my finger is pointing.



First time I see one of those gone along with spring and flat washer.

Best to find whole she-bang. Mine went in box to NC.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl, don't have any. seems I got my last one from you or joyce. can't remember, too many project saws.



Had to be Ms Wilson. 

Had two on hand but one has the insulation seal broke so no point in using it as it will fail soon.


----------



## Hedgerow

To go with Steve's TBT..




Caught the elusive Sagetown on camera.. He was busy taking a pic of something..


----------



## thinkrtinker

TBT???????


----------



## SteveSS

Throw Back Thursday


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hi Mike..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tbt. at dan's




*On the ground left to right: ? , MoIron, CMNRallye79 (Mark), thinkrtinker, Showme, Treemonkey (Scott), Grandpatractor, Stumpy, HEAVY FUEL, Lurch2 (Eric), jerrycmorrow, andydodgegeek (andy), pdqdl (dave), sawnami (Steve),
On the trailer left to right: Hedgerow (Matt), Matt, Wolfcsm (Hal), Freehand (Jason), Work Saw Collector (Stephen), Rvalue (Dan), WKEND LUMBERJAK (Kenneth), MOJim (Jim)*


----------



## Homelite410

I want to see a pic of Mo Jim in hi 30's!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just made my last trip home for a while. Now I need to make a prioritized list of things that need to be done. working out of town gets a guy behind. I think first thing is getting used to not being a bachelor 4 days a week.


----------



## workshop

Going to go pick up a Walnut log saturday from a guy I know. About 7 foot long, 2 foot thick by about 3-4 foot wide. See if I can get a few slabs out of it.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Malia and I found a few morels a while ago at our fishing hole!!


----------



## SteveSS

lumberjackchef said:


> Malia and I found a few morels a while ago at our fishing hole!!


That's what I'm talkin' about! I'm gonna walk the woods this weekend, and try to take off the week of 4/20. I'm hungry for some mushrooms.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellows, I have been working waaaay too many hours! I finally got my gapless rings for the SXL from Athens Greece, thanks Carl by the way for turning me on to that company, they are awesomeMy wife is starting to give in on the GTG, I want to go so bad, can't wait to meet you guys  hope I can find time to get these rings and the saw together also.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Push the ends together and make sure they clear the locator pin. If not, use your swiss pattern file.

Vertical locator pin. Right?


----------



## old cookie

Lumberjackchef I reckon there aint no way to find out were your fishin hole is ? Coby what you got in .325 chain.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Lumberjackchef I reckon there aint no way to find out were your fishin hole is ? Coby what you got in .325 chain.


No 325 yet gonna try to get some soon . What do u need?


----------



## old cookie

72 drivers I think 18 inch


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> 72 drivers I think 18 inch


What gauge?


----------



## old cookie

Coby I just got back from my shed.I never go in there at night you can get hurt. A rake handle hit me in the face, something hit me on top of my head but I got out with no blood loss. 58 gauge.It is for my 346.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Award that man a Purple Heart!


----------



## old cookie

Thank you sir,I will ware it with pride.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I just got back from my shed.I never go in there at night you can get hurt. A rake handle hit me in the face, something hit me on top of my head but I got out with no blood loss. 58 gauge.It is for my 346.


I'll check on a price for you my wounded friend


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> Coby I just got back from my shed.I never go in there at night you can get hurt. A rake handle hit me in the face, something hit me on top of my head but I got out with no blood loss. 58 gauge.It is for my 346.


 check your pm's cookie


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fellas, and a very Happy Friday!

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## jetmd

Hey Steve what is the latest on the old Farmall?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Push the ends together and make sure they clear the locator pin. If not, use your swiss pattern file.
> 
> Vertical locator pin. Right?


Yes I will put .005 to .008 in the butt.
It is NOT a vertical locator pin but I am going to CAREFULLY grind the two pins a bit shorter in the surface grinder and file them rounded on the ends


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

jetmd said:


> Hey Steve what is the latest on the old Farmall?


Yes, do tell.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jetmd said:


> Hey Steve what is the latest on the old Farmall?


 indeed


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Blue skies and sunshine today. Have a good one.


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Hey Steve what is the latest on the old Farmall?


Still stuck. Still soaking. A real witches brew soaking in those cylinders. Right now it's st the tail end of the production line. Need to work on Mama's truck, Bumblebee, Jeep, and my truck. Guess which one is worked on first. Mama's truck .


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Still stuck. Still soaking. A real witches brew soaking in those cylinders. Right now it's st the tail end of the production line. Need to work on Mama's truck, Bumblebee, Jeep, and my truck. Guess which one is worked on first. Mama's truck .


JEEP!?!?!?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mother's ride always comes first.

Got the Wright un-stuck. Likely some carbon shook loose in shipping and lodged in a transfer port.


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> JEEP!?!?!?



Yep, 1980 CJ5. New tires, new soft top. 
2.5 four cylinder. Wish it had the straight six, though.


----------



## Homelite410

At steak n shake with the family and thought of you Steve!


----------



## cobey

Sold a little 36 cc craftsman saw yesterday..... got $50 for it
Got her cheap and put fuel lines in it.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> At steak n shake with the family and thought of you Steve!


How do I get one of those. Wife (Goldie) wants one.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> How do I get one of those. Wife (Goldie) wants one.


Kids meal at steak-n-shake!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Kids meal at steak-n-shake!



I'll have to remember that. We frequent one in Gladstone (NKC) and one in Liberty.

We hung out at at 'Steak' in high school. South St. Louis county. Large order of fries and a chocolate malt and watch the cars cruise thru.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Remy GL-7 is a runner with his new coil.



Only run it fifteen seconds or so due to the eight o'clock noise curfew by Blondie.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders. Another nice day in the neighborhood.

Six thirty I have been volunteered to run two ladies up to the bus for their tour and while they are gone, watch their cats/dogs etc. that's what geezers do. Just as soon croak the cats. Crapping in my flower bed all the time and molesting my rabbit.

The piston/rings for the last Farm Boss is still on the boat from China eleven days. Got the bearings & seals in nine from the same place.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders. Another nice day in the neighborhood.
> 
> Six thirty I have been volunteered to run two ladies up to the bus for their tour and while they are gone, watch their cats/dogs etc. that's what geezers do. Just as soon croak the cats. Crapping in my flower bed all the time and molesting my rabbit.
> 
> The piston/rings for the last Farm Boss is still on the boat from China eleven days. Got the bearings & seals in nine from the same place.


Morning Carl, LMAO! I can say first hand CATS SUCK! Wife luvs hers enough she won't cry about my saws too much.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I keep the Daisey Red Ryder by the back door for when they cross the fence. It would be the model 12 pump if we lived outside of town.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. All


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Mother's ride always comes first.
> 
> Got the Wright un-stuck. Likely some carbon shook loose in shipping and lodged in a transfer port.


That's good news! 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Don't do like I did. Started a detailed cleaning and didn't stop until I got to this point. At least I know it's clean. [emoji1] 







When I bought it, it had no spark which was easy to fix because the spark retard plate had the screws loose. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

The GL-7 is officially a runner and cutter (barely tho). The carb is making not much sense and the chain (7/16") is crap.





It do 'clean up' in the cut some but pig rich anywhere else.
Maybe take the rakers down a bunch.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Okies, Arkies, Kansies, Missies , Texies, Iowies, and any other "midlandies" that venture in here. Have a good day. Supposed to split wood for 5-6 hours today. I think I got 6-8 cord from one very large oak tree, maybe more. I suck at estimating but it is a crap load.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Getting closer on the GL-7 fuel mix. Now it will idle. And, swapped the 24" bar for a 20" off one of my Bantam types. At least the chain cuts lots better.

Still pig rich at part throttle/no load. Cleans up nicely under heavy load.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody. Time for pizza and NASCAR.


----------



## sawnami

The finds for the day. The Mono SL245 just needed fuel. The Super Pro 60 runs on a prime but the fuel tank has white death inside. [emoji45] 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Evening folks. Got out and walked the woods today with my Dad. Found these 16 reds and the two sheds. The big one has five points and the baby one has three. Do any of you guys eat the red mushrooms? I've personally never eaten one, and Dad doesn't like them. My brother in law eats them, so I grabbed them for him. I might fry one up later just to see what they taste like. I hear that some folks get sick from them though, so I'll maybe just eat one. We also dug up a real nice redbud tree to plant in my front yard since we lost a nice yard tree to a storm last summer. It's nice and straight, and as long as it survives the transplant, it will look real nice next year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

More pictures of the Mono please![emoji7]

The Nagel family is from Red Bud, Il. The trees lined the two main drags thru town and out for a couple miles.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> More pictures of the Mono please![emoji7]
> 
> The Nagel family is from Red Bud, Il. The trees lined the two main drags thru town and out for a couple miles.


I'll get a couple more in the AM Carl. I've got a red SL-245 Mono that has Aztec King on the recoil side label. I think I've got a 145 hanging the goat barn too. Originally made a few miles from where I live. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> The finds for the day. The Mono SL245 just needed fuel. The Super Pro 60 runs on a prime but the fuel tank has white death inside. [emoji45]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Hmmm, I think you need to get rid of that yellow one.


----------



## cobey

Busted my butt on a 64 impala today, getting all the suspension and brakes
Together.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Busted my butt on a 64 impala today, getting all the suspension and brakes
> Together.


Me too. Busted my butt on Bumblebee this afternoon. New rear axle seals and all new brakes. Everything except drums. Thankfully, my youngest jumped in to help. 
This morning I got that huge walnut log into my trailer and home. Now I've got to get it sliced up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Any of you fellow's have 7/16" x .058" chain that need adoption, I'm your man.

I have some stray loops of 7/16" x .063 but big Remy bars are .058"[emoji19]


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Me too. Busted my butt on Bumblebee this afternoon. New rear axle seals and all new brakes. Everything except drums. Thankfully, my youngest jumped in to help.
> This morning I got that huge walnut log into my trailer and home. Now I've got to get it sliced up.


You got a mill for it Steve?
If not, you're welcome to use mine..


----------



## Hedgerow

Found a whole pile of hackberry logs we had piled up 2 years ago and forgot..

Oops...


----------



## old cookie

SteveSS take it easy on the red mushrooms until you know you can eat them. They make some very sick. They never bothered me or my family,but some cant eat them.Coby thanks I just thought you might have some on hand.


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> SteveSS take it easy on the red mushrooms until you know you can eat them. They make some very sick. They never bothered me or my family,but some cant eat them.Coby thanks I just thought you might have some on hand.


Cool


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all Getting a nice rain


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth.

Got Blondie talked into a day trip to Iowa for Saturday. (Pray for us sinners in the hour of our peril.............................)


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning all Getting a nice rain


Hope we don't today...
Got a little more fence row to clean up and the field is just now dry enough to disk..


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Hmmm, I think you need to get rid of that yellow one.


Yep, you know my weakness from last time. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## shorthunter

Got a couple projects done yesterday. Took an old pallet and built shelves for my parts saws/ spare parts. Now I can store them in the barn, out of my way. Also cut a log to use for the running saws that are for sale. Just need to let it dry out a little before I use it


----------



## farmer steve

67L36Driver said:


> The GL-7 is officially a runner and cutter (barely tho). The carb is making not much sense and the chain (7/16") is crap.
> View attachment 418540
> 
> View attachment 418541
> 
> 
> It do 'clean up' in the cut some but pig rich anywhere else.
> Maybe take the rakers down a bunch.


Is that the bar and chain i sent you Carl ? can you do any vids of it running? i'd love to hear the bark on that beast.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> More pictures of the Mono please![emoji7]
> 
> The Nagel family is from Red Bud, Il. The trees lined the two main drags thru town and out for a couple miles.


Here's three of them. 















I swear after climbing over crap in the goat barn to get to one of them, I need to find another home for about 70 saws. [emoji16] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## farmer steve

sawnami said:


> Here's three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear after climbing over crap in the goat barn to get to one of them, I need to find another home for about 70 saws. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


here's one i let go at an auction. brand new ,never had gas in it still had the original sales tags on it. i made the guy pay $150 for it.


----------



## workshop

Well, back up, I see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Here's three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear after climbing over crap in the goat barn to get to one of them, I need to find another home for about 70 saws. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Quite the Mono collector I see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

farmer steve said:


> Is that the bar and chain i sent you Carl ? can you do any vids of it running? i'd love to hear the bark on that beast.



Yup but, the chain wouldn't cut like I want it to. Put a 20" off one of my Bantam types on it.

Now on the hunt for a 7/16" x .058" x 72 driver length or loop for him.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all! Got a few saws to clean up/sharpen after cutting a good bit of Hedge and Hack. Then I have a pair of Poulan SC25's to get figured out and running for limbing. Any idea how to figure out what the Chain pitch/gauge is on them? Both have the goofy upwards curve on the bottom side of the bar nose.


----------



## 67L36Driver

99% probability they run 3/8" low profile.

Browse the junk pile at your local *** repair as the bar/chain from any of the box store Poulans fit fine. I reccomend a 14" for ex. performance.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning!


----------



## Hinerman

Split and stacked 3 cord of oak Saturday. Somebody needed to raise money for a mission trip so I paid them $30/cord to stack. Is that fair? They made $90 in about 3 hrs or less. The wood is split right next to where it needs to be stacked and she had her son and my son (Sam) helping. I am guessing I have another 6 cord for them to stack.

Sharpened chains on Sunday for a pecan tree scrounge today. A nice sized one too. But, raining cats and dogs here now so no pecan tree today


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody. 
Finally, back up. I know the other site is there, and I check it out now and then.
But I met my friends here, this is home.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellows!
We finally got a building done only 10 more to go


So what kind of fun things will we do at the GTG?
I am really excited!
Will anyone be carving things???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Hey everybody.
> Finally, back up. I know the other site is there, and I check it out now and then.
> But I met my friends here, this is home.



I know how you feel.


----------



## SteveSS

old cookie said:


> SteveSS take it easy on the red mushrooms until you know you can eat them. They make some very sick. They never bothered me or my family,but some cant eat them.Coby thanks I just thought you might have some on hand.


I've heard that some folks get sick from them. I fried up one of the small ones and didn't have any issues with it. They're not near as good as the whites though. I gave the rest of them to my BIL. He was tickled to have them. Might earn me some brownie points next week or so since he knows of a few honey holes for whites that he keeps close to the vest.


----------



## old cookie

I found a mess of white ones sunday.A few nice ones but most were small. This rain should help,then some sunshine.I aint to crazy about the red ones .


----------



## 67L36Driver

From the 'other' site.


My recient purchase.

I will try to get this and the Remy gear drive done to make the trip to Iowa.


Still looking for a Homelite XL-101 coil to use on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> From the 'other' site.
> View attachment 419029
> 
> My recient purchase.
> 
> I will try to get this and the Remy gear drive done to make the trip to Iowa.
> View attachment 419030
> 
> Still looking for a Homelite XL-101 coil to use on it.



Carl I passed on a 101 a couple wks back at a auction.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl I passed on a 101 a couple wks back at a auction.



I have a NOS cylinder for one. Early production, 1 15/16" spigot. An XL-12 piston/rings drops right in.


----------



## Homelite410

Please contact me so I can keep a running total and I will collect from you at the gtg or if you can't attend and want to contribute, I can send my address in a pm. To those who have contributed so far thank you so much!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl I passed on a 101 a couple wks back at a auction.


You shudder got if it's a runner


----------



## Homelite410

.....


----------



## Homelite410

We are looking good!


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> You shudder got if it's a runner


Autocorrect on the cell phone is a PITA!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its nice to eat supper with Family.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its nice to eat supper with Family.


I'm glad you're working close to home now, Kenneth. In my previous job, I was gone M-F for 5 years. While it was an interesting job and paid good, being home is better.


----------



## cobey

Anyone want chain brought to Iowa? Pm me


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> We were looking at hancook dynapro MT.


I had 6 on my dually until they went bad. but I don't know how much was due to the previous owner's use and negligence... They worked uite well off-road and were near impervious to thorns...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thorns! Carried tire plug kit in the tool box on my truck where we went deer hunting. Elam Bend wildlife area. Lots of big honkin' thorns.

Bought Dodge minivan #6 today. I guess there is no hope I'll ever rate a normal car.


----------



## cobey

The other day I figured out I goofed bad......... the LGX chain that was on
The old 360 Homelite wasn't ...... it was one of my race chains  
I stuffed it in a hard cherry log . I took it down to test another chain
And found out I broke a tooth. Tonight I took a tooth out of beat up lpx
Chain , worked it over, square filed it,and spun it in the race chain


----------



## cobey

Having the spinner is great!


----------



## sam-tip

cobey said:


> Having the spinner is great!



Caution it can lead to chain CAD! I think I have over 12 different rolls of chain.


----------



## Homelite410

But no half skip .050...


----------



## cobey

I 


sam-tip said:


> Caution it can lead to chain CAD! I think I have over 12 different rolls of chain.


I could see that happening


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Going back to bed...............darn geezer bladder!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. And everyone else.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey, hey, hey loooooooove to play tackle


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas! Just hit 675.00!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Subscribed.


----------



## Homelite410

Yes Carl, I know


----------



## Hinerman

Delete all the posts and go to PMs. I wish I could be there to see his face. Somebody take pics or video. I don't know how he will react, you may have to cuff him to get it done. I hope he doesn't "no show".


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Gents. Have a great day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How close is he to getting back on.


Don't know but he mentioned April is when his present (cell?) phone contract runs out.

He does have a laptop if he can figure out the Wi Fi deal.


----------



## teacherman

Howdy fellas.
Been going through a lot of changes lately, but wanted you all to know that I'm still hanging in there, and that Nancy and Emerson are well. I think I will be on here more often in the future. Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oats are in...
Now if it would dry up a little, I may actually be able to get some fertilizer on em'..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

teacherman said:


> Howdy fellas.
> Been going through a lot of changes lately, but wanted you all to know that I'm still hanging in there, and that Nancy and Emerson are well. I think I will be on here more often in the future. Hope you guys are doing well.



Good to see you John. Every healthy again?


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'll offer to post parts on C'list for him again with his phone number listed. Now is the right time to move mower parts.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Solo cut with my two man!


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Solo cut with my two man!



It was just starting to clean up there at the end!!
You need some bigger wood.. It sounds like it's gonna run good!


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Solo cut with my two man!



That thing is soooo cool.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> It was just starting to clean up there at the end!!
> You need some bigger wood.. It sounds like it's gonna run good!


It has been sitting for YEARS!
I can't believe it even started.
I want to take it to Iowa, and it is not scared of big wood LOL.
I have never cut two man with it, everyone is scared to hold it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I will give it a go.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Here is the Solo 650AV I got for $10!
Not too long ago.
I just figured out how to post vids.


----------



## teacherman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good to see you John. Every healthy again?




Thanks, Kenneth. Yes, I think we are! My elbows even seem to be tolerating a bit of rehab exercise, so I'm hopeful about using saws at some point in the near future again.

The changes have been good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> It has been sitting for YEARS!
> I can't believe it even started.
> I want to take it to Iowa, and it is not scared of big wood LOL.
> I have never cut two man with it, everyone is scared to hold it.


Put that handle on it and bring it to IA..
We'll give it a go...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kenneth. You and everybody else have a good day. I am going with my daughter this evening to look at senior pictures. I need a break from the pecan tree I have been scrounging. 2 trailer loads of wood and one large load of brush so far and lots to go. Carry on...


----------



## Sagetown

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning everyone.


G'Mornin' Kenneth, and All....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Looks to be a fine day in the neighborhood.

My consultant (Mo.Jim) told me to search for a better cylinder for the J-Red 670 as the one on there didn't clean up all that good.

And, the China Farm Boss piston/rings finally hit KC Kansas sort facility. Took nineteen days.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mmmm. Coffee...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning to all. ain't spring great? birds singin in the morn. hope it dries out enough for you tillers of the soil to do your deeds.


----------



## Homelite410

Tilled the community church garden last night! 2.5 hours total with my old 300 Deere.




(my garden pictured)


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Tilled the community church garden last night! 2.5 hours total with my old 300 Deere.
> 
> 
> 
> (my garden pictured)


How deep will that little rig till?


----------



## Homelite410

Prolly 5 or 6 if ya do 3-4 passes


----------



## Homelite410

Its not a bad badass rig but it gets the job done, my favorite part is it has a snow blower!


----------



## Hedgerow

My tiller don't do as nice a job..
I need something I can turn around better..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 419447
> 
> 
> My tiller don't do as nice a job..
> I need something I can turn around better..


Bam!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Warm and wet enough to do some mushroom hunting.


----------



## Homelite410

I heard a Lil bang in muh machine.........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I heard a Lil bang in muh machine.........



Looks costly.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks costly.


175.00 ish.....


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> 175.00 ish.....


Ouch!!!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Turning out to be a nice day in the Ozarks.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> Turning out to be a nice day in the Ozarks.


And Iowa!


----------



## srcarr52

Homelite410 said:


> I heard a Lil bang in muh machine.........



That looks like it's taken a little abuse before.


----------



## Homelite410

How's yours holding up Shaun?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> I heard a Lil bang in muh machine.........


LITTLE BANG!?! 
Oh my I have never seen a whole flute busted off like that. 
Major boo!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Me and my Homey cut a Cherry tree down today, and didn't lie about it either


----------



## SteveSS

Evening gents. I have a serious case of the dumbs today. Well, it's been spread over a couple days now actually. I'm making real good progress on my first saw from the box. Somehow I lost a circlip for the first victim. Head to ebay find a listing that has a pic of 10 in a plastic stihl bag. Bought them, paid too much ($10), and got them today......all two of them. Went back and re-read the listing and the listing was indeed for two clips, but had a misleading pic.  So that was dumb. Paid $10 for $0.70 worth of circlips if I had been patient and let the dealer order them for me. Kick self in tail and move on. Got a lot of the saw reassembled, and now want to vac test it. Got me some rubber to seal off the carb and exhaust and somehow lost every single exhaust bolt that I had. Guessing they're on a bench at work, but I won't be doing any vac testing tonight for sure without them. 

I think it's time for a beer.


----------



## workshop

Yep


SteveSS said:


> Evening gents. I have a serious case of the dumbs today. Well, it's been spread over a couple days now actually. I'm making real good progress on my first saw from the box. Somehow I lost a circlip for the first victim. Head to ebay find a listing that has a pic of 10 in a plastic stihl bag. Bought them, paid too much ($10), and got them today......all two of them. Went back and re-read the listing and the listing was indeed for two clips, but had a misleading pic.  So that was dumb. Paid $10 for $0.70 worth of circlips if I had been patient and let the dealer order them for me. Kick self in tail and move on. Got a lot of the saw reassembled, and now want to vac test it. Got me some rubber to seal off the carb and exhaust and somehow lost every single exhaust bolt that I had. Guessing they're on a bench at work, but I won't be doing any vac testing tonight for sure without them.
> 
> I think it's time for a beer.


Yep, sometimes you get the bear. Sometimes the bear gets you. 
Call it education and move on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have an Ace hardware about a mile over on the main drag. Wonderful fastener department. Wide selection of 'E' clips and such.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I heard a Lil bang in muh machine.........


I had a new sharpened bit in making triangles, in 60 parts the corners and cutting edge were gone..... they are only $80


----------



## Hedgerow

See? I don't even know what that thing is... Looks like a CO2 cartridge with a cutter on it...
Learn sumpthin' new every day..


----------



## old cookie

SteveSS there is a guy on E-Bay that has a bag of exhaust bolts for $10. I cut up the biggest tree ever for me today 43 inches at the but. Old white oak it had blown down.Lots of firewood.Now to get it loaded and hauled home.The fun part is over.


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> The other day I figured out I goofed bad......... the LGX chain that was on
> The old 360 Homelite wasn't ...... it was one of my race chains
> I stuffed it in a hard cherry log . I took it down to test another chain
> And found out I broke a tooth. Tonight I took a tooth out of beat up lpx
> Chain , worked it over, square filed it,and spun it in the race chain


I filed a couple teeth tonight...got some good angle on them..... practice practice


----------



## Locust Cutter

Y'all are killing me with the pics of skidsteers and tractors... I hope everyone had a good night and morning...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Should be a good day today. Sold the Farm Saw and an old client is coming by today to look at my collection of tophandle Echos.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Should be a good day today. Sold the Farm Saw and an old client is coming by today to look at my collection of tophandle Echos.


Morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Jeep guy! Morning midlanders.

Farm Boss piston should hit my porch today. Twenty days to get here from Hong Kong. Funny, I get rings from Athens, Greece in seven.

Can't complain about the price. $6.57 and free postage. Nobody else bid.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You guys are up early good morning to all


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth, and crew.

Hope everyone has a safe and productive Friday!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning everyone. Skies are blue and the coffee's on. Have a good one.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I filed a couple teeth tonight...got some good angle on them..... practice practice


Now just keep them corners proper and perfect Cobey..
They'll be fast..


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I filed a couple teeth tonight...got some good angle on them..... practice practice


 
You should be able to knock out a steak and corn on the cob in no time now....


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hi Mike...

Looks like shorthunter may ride up with us next Friday..
He's workin on it..


----------



## Homelite410

Saweet!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. 
Taking half a day off today. Take a little bit of scrap to the scrapper this afternoon. See if he's got any saws in the bin.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> I heard a Lil bang in muh machine.........


 I still got no idea what tis. little help?


----------



## Homelite410

it is an insert carbide end mill.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Taking too much stock on an interrupted cut?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> Morning everybody.
> Taking half a day off today. Take a little bit of scrap to the scrapper this afternoon. See if he's got any saws in the bin.


Double LIKE!!!
One of my favorite things to do is saw hunting at the scrappers.


----------



## workshop

Well shucks.
No saws at the scrapper. Missed them by 1 day. 
What little bit I had, I got $18 for. 
That's $18 I didn't have an hour ago. Works for me.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Well shucks.
> No saws at the scrapper. Missed them by 1 day.
> What little bit I had, I got $18 for.
> That's $18 I didn't have an hour ago. Works for me.


 
$18 in the pocket and a half day off....what is not to like. Beats a rocked chain and a swift kick in the nuts every day of the week.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Farm Boss is going together. Damn it is a stiff engine. I wonder if the recoil will turn it over!

Not going out of my way to build another. Looking for new worlds to conquer. Maybe take up Hooskeybarneys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Farm Boss is going together. Damn it is a stiff engine. I wonder if the recoil will turn it over!
> 
> Not going out of my way to build another. Looking for new worlds to conquer. Maybe take up Hooskeybarneys.




You already have some Jonsereds. They are not as plentiful as their orange cousins.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Now just keep them corners proper and perfect Cobey..
> They'll be fast..


Tryin to keep from getting top and side beak, and good angles too


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trying to find a better cylinder for the J'Red 670.

Meantime MS290 is a runner. Finish him tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410

Headboard is all done! 




And whipped this up today.. Heat treated 4340 in .404.[emoji4]


----------



## RVALUE

In the next few months, I will need a 3/4 shank, 1.125 or greater close to bottom cutting endmill with inserts. I can't 'sweep', just in and out. I COULD get by with a 1/4 inch dead in the center.


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks for the guns Dan!


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Trying to find a better cylinder for the J'Red 670.
> 
> Meantime MS290 is a runner. Finish him tomorrow.


I may............. Have a salvageable one Carl..


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Headboard is all done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whipped this up today.. Heat treated 4340 in .404.[emoji4]


What does that go on?


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> What does that go on?


Classified.......[emoji87]


----------



## Homelite410

We need to try that on the 3120!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ran short on a bar adjuster on the MS290 project. Would have it cutting tomorrow but nooooooooooo


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Heavy rain here this morning.

Anybody here like MMA? UFC is on Fox tonight from 5-9 IIRC 

Have a good one and be safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Thomas.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Thomas, and everyone else. No rain here yet, but it looks like it's trying. I need to do a little more mowing before it starts. Just waiting a bit so I don't wake the neighbors.
.


----------



## workshop

Hear a little bit of thunder and working on some rain. Been working on a friend's 260 Pro, need to replace the oil pump.


----------



## awol

Me and Mike think a lot alike!


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> Me and Mike think a lot alike!
> 
> View attachment 419789


That's a big garden.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> That's a big garden.



Alan is a "Big Dog" in the garden world.

Free dump day at the city dump today. I had one of those wood swing sets that was falling apart. I cut it up and hauled it to the dump today. It was a mud fest. Truck and trailer was covered in mud. Had to stop at the car wash and rinse everything off. Can't beat a free dump though.


----------



## SteveSS

Got my mowing done. The big part that hadn't been mowed yet was more like haying. Gave my mower a workout. Still blue skies and white clouds up here but the radar shows that it's coming. Off to find another chore that needs doing. Have a good one folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Crap! Just got back home from Halls to discover the bar adjuster is too small for 029. Must be for the 028(ish) chassis.


----------



## cobey

It's a nasty mud bog in my yard! Gonna camp out in the shed and sharpen chains.


----------



## workshop

Out of 5 vehicles, all 5 need something done. Don't get me wrong, they all run and drive down the road good. But they all need SOMETHING worked on. Mama's Explorer needed the fluid and filter changed in the transmission. Youngest took it to work this morning and ran a fluid flush machine on it, then brought it home to change the filter, in the rain, laying on a gravel drive, that was muddy. But it had to be done. Rain or shine. I've said this before, but it's still true. I hate transmission work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Been raining 'frog strangulurs' today off and on. Spent forty five minutes at Jeff's waiting for it to let up.

Farm Boss cuts and oils the chain. Have to use the pull and tighten method of chain adjustment.


----------



## SteveSS

Will the chain tensioner from a 260 work?


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Will the chain tensioner from a 260 work?



I don't think so. The one I got today is 10% too small. Tad different shape.

Get one from Jack Horner Machinery Monday.


----------



## Hinerman

Here is a load of pecan I unloaded yesterday. You will see the busted up swing set I hauled off today in the background. This is my 2nd load. I am guessing 2-3 more loads at least.


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Me and Mike think a lot alike!
> 
> View attachment 419789


Is that a 140 H1 Alan?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> It's a nasty mud bog in my yard! Gonna camp out in the shed and sharpen chains.


I got a ton of fertilizer this morning at 8:00 am.. At 9:00 am I was about 2/3 the way across my oats and it opened up an ass whooper on me.. 
Had to finish in the downpour..

Retreated to the shop to sharpen a few...


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Me and Mike think a lot alike!
> 
> View attachment 419789


Hey Alan, tell the boys I'll pay em $50 if they bring that rig over here and hit my corn patch!!!
5 lbs of bodacious seed should arrive Monday!!


----------



## cobey

I made a chain last November for my 50cc saw. I put it 
On my 2159 it was noticeably faster than its chain...... there's an art to
This stuff ... too bad I don't know it


----------



## cobey

Danged if I can get the same love with my other saws today ........


----------



## 67L36Driver

A soggy morning midlanders!

Back on the gear drive until the seals for the 670 show up at O'Reilleys.


----------



## Hedgerow

I hate plumbing...
Especially when you wake up to the sound of a hot water line spewing under your house...

That's right...

I paid to heat it too....


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got back from a trip to St. Louis one Sunday night to be greated by water spraying across the kitchen. Lucky it had just happened and not been going on all weekend.


----------



## farmer steve

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Alan, tell the boys I'll pay em $50 if they bring that rig over here and hit my corn patch!!!
> 5 lbs of bodacious seed should arrive Monday!!


Try honey select next year and you never look back.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sunn is out now looks to be a nice day. A little soggy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I hate plumbing...
> Especially when you wake up to the sound of a hot water line spewing under your house...
> 
> That's right...
> 
> I paid to heat it too....



Sherry and I had a water line break going to the dishwasher about 10 years ago. I was dreaming it was raining. Had to replace floors in three rooms sheet rock. It was bad.


----------



## awol

workshop said:


> That's a big garden.


 That gonna grow watermelons this year!


Hedgerow said:


> Hey Alan, tell the boys I'll pay em $50 if they bring that rig over here and hit my corn patch!!!
> 5 lbs of bodacious seed should arrive Monday!!


 They would wanna do it, even for free, but it would take them a whole day just drive there!


Homelite410 said:


> Is that a 140 H1 Alan?


 Just a plain old 1968 112. I would die for a 140!


----------



## Homelite410

If you got a 140, would you dress it all up with the big un necessary air filter and such? [emoji5]


----------



## awol

No, they look best just the way they came from the factory. I do like the looks of some of the patio colors though!
Here is another old, ugly workhorse.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I hate plumbing...
> Especially when you wake up to the sound of a hot water line spewing under your house...
> 
> That's right...
> 
> I paid to heat it too....


Sorry to here that...... working on houses is no fun


----------



## sawnami

Spring cleaning in the garden shed. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> I hate plumbing...
> Especially when you wake up to the sound of a hot water line spewing under your house...
> 
> That's right...
> 
> I paid to heat it too....



I feel for you. There is something about laying in warm 
mud to fix plumbing that disagrees with me


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Spring cleaning in the garden shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Deliver that to my shed if ya want!


----------



## workshop

Went riding horses with my cousin this morning. Been a LONG time since I've done that, but had a great time. Only bad thing out of the whole thing is that my pelvis feels like it's been beat about 4 inches wider.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got done mowing the water and grass in my yard. Looks like it is building up for round II.. Need to get some sweet corn planted.


----------



## sawnami

Doin' some tilling in micro scale today compared to Mike and AWOL. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## awol

I have to have this JD finished before we can leave for Iowa, looks like it may take a few all nighters!


----------



## cobey

Oh boy, looks like you got yer hands full!


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> I have to have this JD finished before we can leave for Iowa, looks like it may take a few all nighters!
> 
> View attachment 420121


In frame overhaul?


----------



## awol

Yep, in frame major. These old Deeres aren't bad to work on!


----------



## Homelite410

Carl...... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/278315/


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

sawnami said:


> Spring cleaning in the garden shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Hey fellows, that homelite gas can is SO COOL!!!
I HATE new style gas cans!!!
You have to be a mechanical engineer and very patient with perfect form to opperate modern cans.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Went riding horses with my cousin this morning. Been a LONG time since I've done that, but had a great time. Only bad thing out of the whole thing is that my pelvis feels like it's been beat about 4 inches wider.


Ok, now I'm a LOT sore. I've got an idea. I have an old saddle. What if I combined the saddle with the front seat of a Ford Bronco 2. Should be more comfortable, plus it would have seat belts.


----------



## Homelite410

I attempted to mow with my mowing partner.... Got halfway done n got rained out! Oh well I'm one gasket and one bolt from having the mini bike gtg ready!


----------



## cobey

I'm gonna be running some old mag in ia


----------



## cobey

Dukes of hazzard marathon on cmt


----------



## 67L36Driver

Impulse BIN on evilbay. Pro Mac 700 in sweet looking condition. Non runner.
I get impulsive when I get back from the reservation bucks ahead.

What do I need with a hotsaw?


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> What do I need with a hotsaw?


 

Because it's hooooooot 

Good morning everybody. Carry on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Have a safe work week.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Blue skies and kinda windy out there today. I have all week off work this week. Need another cup of joe to get myself motivated for.....something. Guess I need to find a chore or two. Have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

Would someone mind making me smarter on vacuum testing, please? Will a saw hold a perfect vacuum, or will it eventually level out with the atmosphere? The saw that I'm fooling with leaks down from 10 inHg to zero in about 9.5 minutes. Assuming on my part that it will not hold a perfect vacuum, what is the acceptable rate of leak down?

Thanks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nature abhors a vacuums. Yes it will eventually leak down.

I'd bet 9 1/2 minutes is good.

First twenty-thirty seconds is more important.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Would someone mind making me smarter on vacuum testing, please? Will a saw hold a perfect vacuum, or will it eventually level out with the atmosphere? The saw that I'm fooling with leaks down from 10 inHg to zero in about 9.5 minutes. Assuming on my part that it will not hold a perfect vacuum, what is the acceptable rate of leak down?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Per Husky. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## pdqdl

I'm not an expert, but your vacuum drop sounds ok to me.

Almost nothing holds a vacuum forever. It seems to me that you should have a better measure of what it drops to in just one minute. What really counts is the rate of vacuum failure. Sadly, I am not able to answer the acceptable leak-down rate.

I have always used a different method: how much vacuum we can pump onto the gauge using our little pump-up vacuum gauge. 5lbs is about good for us. After that, it all bleeds back off.

You really should do both a pressure test and a vacuum test: they are not the same thing. I have seen saws that passed a pressure test, yet failed the vacuum, and vice-versa. Use the pressure test when you want to see where the vacuum test is failing: pump it up, then sink the whole block into a big pot of water. Trace the air bubbles!

A while back, some fine fellow put up this file at ArboristSite, which I saved. Click link for a rather definitive procedure: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uol69qbzfjb1541/Vacuum checking a chainsaw.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellas, I have been way to busy with work too play much but got a break today
Got old Clinton and Tons O Fun ready for the journey.


----------



## pdqdl

Doubting my memory, it turns out that 4.91 lbs of vacuum is equal to 10" of mercury.

Also: leakage can occur from almost any part of the saw, not just the seals or the decomp valve. Almost the most important leak to find is any crankcase leak, anywhere on the seam between the two halves (depending on the saw you are working on). Cylinder gasket, spark plug, crankcase vent, even the manifold seals that you use to do the test can leak. It seems to me that somewhere in my distant past I even had a cylinder with a pinhole leak right through the casting.

Use the pressure test to find your leaks.


----------



## SteveSS

Good info. I don't currently have a way of applying pressure, but it looks like I need one. The saw is back together enough that I was able to start it. Idles up and down and back again.....revs really high when it's flipped upside down. Something appears to still be sucking air from somewhere.

I should've ordered oil seals when I had it apart, but didn't. Lesson learned. Hopefully it's not leaking at the case halves. Ahh well, at least it's clean now since it looks like I need to tear it back down. Also need to locate a non-snorkel top for the carb before it gets finished.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Another of those pesky Echo tophandles found me today.

CS-300. 



It had drain oil in the bar oil tank. Gah!!!


----------



## Oliver1655

Folks a while back I put out a request for a coil for an 041 Stihl. Hedgerow provided one for me to pass on to an elderly member of our church. Unfortunately, there were 2 coil options available he need the other one. So if any one can help, I would greatly appreciate it.

This is the one needed:


I will be at the Iowa Oakfest this weekend or start a conversation with me if you can help.

THANKS!


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Another of those pesky Echo tophandles found me today.
> 
> CS-300.
> View attachment 420290
> 
> 
> It had drain oil in the bar oil tank. Gah!!!


How well do those run? Dad and I are debating between a T540xp and a MS201 right now... If a little Echo that ran well landed in my lap I wouldn't argue.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The CS-300 is a runner. It had not one but three chunks of trash stuck in the reed holding it open. 
A couple new bar nuts and a loop of real chain and he goes on C'List.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> How well do those run? Dad and I are debating between a T540xp and a MS201 right now... If a little Echo that ran well landed in my lap I wouldn't argue.


I wouldn't spend the money on either of those if there's an echo available.. 
I got a 360t from Hinerman that's been a gem for a year of regular use so far..
All it needed was a muffler job.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Another of those pesky Echo tophandles found me today.
> 
> CS-300.
> View attachment 420290
> 
> 
> It had drain oil in the bar oil tank. Gah!!!


Looks conspicuously like my bench right now........


----------



## 67L36Driver

The CS 330T and 360 have a looooog fuel line and no purge bulb. Take a bit of cranking to get fuel up to the carb. Plus, that line has a joint in it that will leak as it gets old and makes a mess.

Piston ported they are, so will spin up higher than their reed valve siblings.

I personally like the 341's and so does Jim.

The recoils on them are a touch flimsy. Climbers are advised to carry a spare in the truck. Not smash proof. Nor will they hold up to long arming.


----------



## pdqdl

SteveSS said:


> Good info. I don't currently have a way of applying pressure, but it looks like I need one. The saw is back together enough that I was able to start it. Idles up and down and back again.....revs really high when it's flipped upside down. Something appears to still be sucking air from somewhere.



If you turn a saw over and it runs different, you almost certainly have a crank-seal leak. Take the time to fix that before you spend a whole lot more on metal parts.

The rubber parts are cheaper. 

BTW: many of the little vacuum pumps can be reversed to give a few pounds of pressure. 2nd option: almost all air compressors come with a regulator. Just dial into a smidge above no air pressure and that should be about right. If it reads on your tire guage, it is probably too much. 5lbs max. If no bubbles at 5, then it probably isn't going to leak vacuum, either.

Too much air pressure will start making leaks!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Looks conspicuously like my bench right now........



I only have a space large enuff to work on tophandle saws. Yikes!


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Good info. I don't currently have a way of applying pressure, but it looks like I need one.



Find an old blood pressure cuff and rig one up. This is an Isuzu waste gate tester that I got from a tool purge at work. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any one finding any mushrooms?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any one finding any mushrooms?



This is the only kind that pops up around here.



Chips got in the access hole for the carb mixture screws and stuck the reed open. No rubber plugs at Orschlens so I improvised with a chunk of filter foam.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any one finding any mushrooms?








Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V


WOW! Have never seen that many...

Found these a couple days ago.


----------



## sawnami

sunfish said:


> WOW! Have never seen that many...
> 
> Found these a couple days ago.


That's a nice looking mess of mushrooms Don!

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Never had those. What do they taste like? Chicken?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Never had those. What do they taste like? Chicken?


Nasty. Bring them to me and I'll dispose of them for you. [emoji6] 

There's not a word to describe how incredibly good they taste. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Nasty. Bring them to me and I'll dispose of them for you. [emoji6]
> 
> There's not a word to describe how incredibly good they taste.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Where do you find them?


----------



## sawnami

A couple favorites of mine are elm trees that have been dead for one to two years and forests that have had the undergrowth burned off the previous year. Many other clues too. My Dad was running trot lines on Big Creek in Carroll county MO and ran up on a sand bar that was covered with mushrooms close to the amounts shown above in the wheel barrows. He went back to that spot for several years and never found a single one again.


----------



## Hinerman

Interesting stuff on the mushrooms. Would like to find/try them some day with a nice steak, potato, and maybe some grilled onions with a big glass of sweet tea.

Good morning 2-stroke motorheads. Picked up my 5th and last load of pecan yesterday. Going back to haul off the brush today. Everybody be safe. Carry on....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning to all you buff and hearty souls


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like a beautiful day ahead.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Mo.Jim has the white Ford ambulatory again. Latest problem was the fuel pump relay.

Looks to be a wonderful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## sawnami

Very nice SXL in Belton. 



http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4988288609.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> good morning to all you buff and hearty souls



Heh. Glad some of us are.

Back to O'Reilleys. Got the wrong size seals for the J-Red. Should have trusted my dial calipers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Very nice SXL in Belton.
> 
> 
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4988288609.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



If you want it let me know. Blondie and I are heading to NKC to the Speedway area later today. Belton would only be 30 extra miles.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> If you want it let me know. Blondie and I are heading to NKC to the Speedway area later today. Belton would only be 30 extra miles.


Thanks for the offer Carl. I'm trying to slow down on acquiring saws. Which isn't working out too well (picked up 5 more in the last 2 weeks). Just wanted to give anyone interested a heads up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Maybe it will trip one of the NKC member's trigger.


----------



## SteveSS

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any one finding any mushrooms?


Just the red ones from a week or so ago. Haven't seen any whites, but I haven't looked too awful hard. Might go out for a walk today though. UPS just delivered another 026 this morning. Guessing I should probably stop buying them until I get one running.


----------



## teacherman

SteveSS said:


> Evening gents. I have a serious case of the dumbs today. Well, it's been spread over a couple days now actually. I'm making real good progress on my first saw from the box. Somehow I lost a circlip for the first victim. Head to ebay find a listing that has a pic of 10 in a plastic stihl bag. Bought them, paid too much ($10), and got them today......all two of them. Went back and re-read the listing and the listing was indeed for two clips, but had a misleading pic.  So that was dumb. Paid $10 for $0.70 worth of circlips if I had been patient and let the dealer order them for me. Kick self in tail and move on. Got a lot of the saw reassembled, and now want to vac test it. Got me some rubber to seal off the carb and exhaust and somehow lost every single exhaust bolt that I had. Guessing they're on a bench at work, but I won't be doing any vac testing tonight for sure without them.
> 
> I think it's time for a beer.




I can relate. Made my share of mistakes for sure. Hope you get it figured out. One thing I did was to vac check a saw by putting Gorilla® tape over the exhaust port and the intake, and using a squeeze vac pump on the impulse line. It really worked, no need for specialized rubber gaskets.


----------



## teacherman

Well, we are digging out from a heck of a gut virus. Sunday night and Monday were a total waste of misery, and yesterday was a survival day at work. Got the gate on the little fence at one end of Emerson's new outdoor play area. The grass is coming in very nicely. We'll see how it does once the leaves pop on the trees and shade out the area. Hope the compost I put in and the ryegrass variants do the trick. I'll post a pic one of these days.

I'm off for a couple of days, and I can't even read all the posts. Busy thread, good thing.


----------



## teacherman

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hey fellows, that homelite gas can is SO COOL!!!
> I HATE new style gas cans!!!
> You have to be a mechanical engineer and very patient with perfect form to opperate modern cans.



Like the flippy caps. I do not understand the logic there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A company not over three miles from our house has a New In Box Echo 360T on evilbay for a killer Buy It Now or best offer. 

I made them an offer just to book mark it and sent them a message about possibly picking it up in person.

Who was it looking for a tophandle saw on here?

If I happen to get it, I will pass it on at my cost. Drag it to Iowa, I will.


----------



## Homelite410

The AWOL clan rolled in.......... Good times ARE to follow!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> The AWOL clan rolled in.......... Good times ARE to follow!!


You guys gettin a head start on us??


----------



## Homelite410

Yes sir!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anybody got a chubby for a NIB Echo 360T?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl a little early to be talking about things like that isn't it.

Site is still acting up.


----------



## Homelite410

Other things give me a chubby this early in the morning..............


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Looks like it's shaping up to be a real nice day. Wish I could make it to Iowa this weekend, but I have to drive to Kansas on Sunday for another week of work there. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Picked up the Echo CS360T. It's available at cost (205) plus shipping or GTG relay.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> Morning gents. Looks like it's shaping up to be a real nice day. Wish I could make it to Iowa this weekend, but I have to drive to Kansas on Sunday for another week of work there. Have a good one.


Wish I was going to be there, too. Between my being on call for work this weekend and "she who must be obeyed" going out to the Girl Scout camp for leaders weekend I am forced to stay close to home. 
On a brighter note, it's about 3-4 weeks until Mrs Samtips charity cut. Which I will be at.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Echo claimed by Mac in Burlington Junction.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Wish I was going to be there, too. Between my being on call for work this weekend and "she who must be obeyed" going out to the Girl Scout camp for leaders weekend I am forced to stay close to home.
> On a brighter note, it's about 3-4 weeks until Mrs Samtips charity cut. Which I will be at.


 
Any charity cuts on the horizon in your area? Poor people gonna freeze to death next year; and I got a new recruit or 2 that want in on the action.

Is AS up and down or is it just me?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Any charity cuts on the horizon in your area? Poor people gonna freeze to death next year; and I got a new recruit or 2 that want in on the action.
> 
> Is AS up and down or is it just me?


Up and down...
It's not you..


----------



## 67L36Driver

The PM700 made it to the front porch. The recoil was Fubar. Spindle dry and spring in backwards. Carb was set sinfully lean. Runs and cut now but comp is only 130.

Either of my Daytons would spank him badly.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Any charity cuts on the horizon in your area? Poor people gonna freeze to death next year; and I got a new recruit or 2 that want in on the action.
> 
> Is AS up and down or is it just me?





Hinerman said:


> Any charity cuts on the horizon in your area? Poor people gonna freeze to death next year; and I got a new recruit or 2 that want in on the action.
> 
> Is AS up and down or is it just me?


Nothing in the near future, this season. Probably next cut will be September.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Nothing in the near future, this season. Probably next cut will be September.



I know we don't like to cut in the heat, but if something comes up this summer like the last, we will be there with generators, fans, and lots of water.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I know we don't like to cut in the heat, but if something comes up this summer like the last, we will be there with generators, fans, and lots of water.


I like that.. 

Xtreme firewooding...

Not for the faint of heart..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Midlanders!

Back working on the J-Red 670 and chosing victims for the GTG.

Is there any point in taking a refurbished Farm Boss? It's so darn common.

May as well take the 630 to entertain Kenneth.................................................................It needs a pump side diaphram.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin fellas, was goin to put new p/c on this 028av but might possibly need crank bearings. I'm not gonna split the case. I would if she was a looker. But she's a turd. Missing muffler. Previous owner ran it w/out the muffler w.t..... anyway plastics are not cracked. Side covers good. Complete minus muffler. $40. Obo or trade o.b.o. I use the term loosley. Listed it here thought maybe someone in sw mo. Or send ks. Might could use it. Not really into shipping it. Oh also still 020av top handle . Starts on a prime. Top handle cracked. Complete. $40. Obo , trade. I'm in carthage. Thanks hope everyone has a good wk. End. Have a safe trip to the gtg.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Nothing in the near future, this season. Probably next cut will be September.


 
Does the charity have split wood stored somewhere, just curious?


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Does the charity have split wood stored somewhere, just curious?


No storage capabilities at all. At some sites, in the past, we have stored excess wood on site. But that's picked up within a week or two. We are literally hand to mouth on this operation. It would be nice to have a setup similar to samtips. I would like to get in with a tree service company. But it won't work without a central place for them to deliver it to and store it to be cut up later. I'll keep hoping and dreaming. Someday the Lord will provide.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Iowa load in marshaling area. We even have a step stool so Blondie can climb into the truck.




Oops! Almost forgot the bag chairs.


----------



## sawnami

Completed my direct drive Wright/Thomas Industries trifecta finally. 












Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got back from the Mud To Gether at ten pm. Wore me out. Had a wonderful time.

I used Blondie's step stool climbing in/out of the truck bed more than she did getting in the cab.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Coby is an artiste.



Keep the better half happy. Good move.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Same fellow I got the J-Red 670 brought this to me.






Model 610. Comp feels ex. Needs carb work.

Needs to go to a fellow midlander maybe.


----------



## sawnami

Made a few noodles this afternoon. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I've made a few noodles like that.


----------



## Homelitenut

Is there a Missouri gtg?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Same fellow I got the J-Red 670 brought this to me.
> View attachment 421127
> 
> View attachment 421128
> 
> View attachment 421129
> 
> Model 610. Comp feels ex. Needs carb work.
> 
> Needs to go to a fellow midlander maybe.


Looks like a little TLC is in order. I happen to have just a few spare parts for those.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Looks like a little TLC is in order. I happen to have just a few spare parts for those.



Air filter cover by my recollect.

Need another carcass relay.


----------



## workshop

Ill be heading to samtips the 14th of May. Hwy 36 cuts over to St. Joe doesn't it? How far?


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Coby is an artiste.
> View attachment 421084
> 
> 
> Keep the better half happy. Good move.


That looks like its right up Matt's alley... New tractor saw I'd reckon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Ill be heading to samtips the 14th of May. Hwy 36 cuts over to St. Joe doesn't it? How far?



Thirty miles from Cameron where I35 runs past on way to Desmoines. Or take I29 north out of KC to Joetown and then over hwy 36 to catch I35.

I have twenty bucks in it if only to encourage the old bugger to bring me more saws.

I'll see if I can get it running. Seller claims it does.

Too tired after Iowa to do squat today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

where is the Sam Tip deal?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Also have a Pioneer Farmsaw II, from the GTG. No spark. Blue coil blues. Unobtainum.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> where is the Sam Tip deal?


At his place on the edge of Desmoins Iowa.


----------



## Homelite410

The 70E will be on the bucking trailer at Doug's!


----------



## Homelitenut

Is there any GTGs coming up? And where might they be?


----------



## Hinerman

Homelitenut said:


> Is there any GTGs coming up? And where might they be?



Ft Scott Kansas in September and Kentucky in September also. Different weekends. I do not know exact dates. Maybe somebody will chime in with the dates.


----------



## Hinerman

Paul and I split 3-4 cord (best guess) of oak today; all from one tree. Already stacked 3 cord, so 6-7 cord of from one tree. It is nice to get all that wood from one tree, but it is tiring messing with those big rounds and noodling. Even the quarters were heavy.

Looks like you guys had a fantastic time in Iowa.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Coby is an artiste.
> View attachment 421084
> 
> 
> Keep the better half happy. Good move.


I built the saw and she did the bedazzling


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Ft Scott Kansas in September and Kentucky in September also. Different weekends. I do not know exact dates. Maybe somebody will chime in with the dates.


Sept. 27 ish is Sept


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Sept. 27 ish is Sept


Ft Scott is 27th


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Muffler studs for the 670 should hit my porch this am. Have that pup running and cutting by afternoon.

Take stock of the 78cc 'Echo in a box' next.


----------



## sawnami

Homelitenut said:


> Is there any GTGs coming up? And where might they be?





Hinerman said:


> Ft Scott Kansas in September and Kentucky in September also. Different weekends. I do not know exact dates. Maybe somebody will chime in with the dates.



AWOL had mentioned Ozarks Older Iron Show in Cabool May 8th&9th.


----------



## Homelitenut

Hinerman said:


> Ft Scott Kansas in September and Kentucky in September also. Different weekends. I do not know exact dates. Maybe somebody will chime in with the dates.


Thank you!


----------



## Oliver1655

Up coming events as I know. Please feel free to correct me as needed.

*May 8/9th*: Cabool's Older Iron Show Cabool, MO 65689 POC - AWOL
- Chain saw racing - Cancelled

*May 16th*: Waukee Charity Cut Waukee, IA 50263 POC - Sam-Tip

*Sep 19th*: Wigg's Western Kentucky GTG Murray KY 42071 POC - Wigglesworth
- Chain saw racing
- Husky 385/Jonsered 2186 build off contest

*Sep 27th*: FT Scott's Pioneer Days Ft Scott, KS 66701 POC - Lumberjackchef
- Chain saw racing
- Chain saw carving exibition

Note: Wiggs graciously moved his GTG forward 1 week this year to prevent conflict with FT Scott's Pioneer Days as several members of AS are helping to promote chainsaw racing at this event. We really appreciate this generous gesture!

Hedgefest End of Oct/first part of Nov, - To be announced at a later date.


----------



## cobey

Oliver1655 said:


> Up coming events as I know. Please feel free to correct me as needed.
> 
> *May 8/9th*: Cabool's Older Iron Show Cabool, MO 65689 POC - AWOL
> - Chain saw racing
> 
> *May 16th*: Waukee Charity Cut Waukee, MO 50263 POC - Sam-Tip
> 
> *Sep 19th*: Wigg's Western Kentucky GTG Murray KY 42071 POC - Wigglesworth
> - Chain saw racing
> - Husky 385/Jonsered 2186 build off contest
> 
> *Sep 27th*: FT Scott's Pioneer Days Ft Scott, KS 66701 POC - Lumberjackchef
> - Chain saw racing
> 
> Note: Wiggs graciously moved his GTG forward 1 week this year to prevent conflict with FT Scott's Pioneer Days as several members of AS are helping to promote chainsaw racing at this event. We really appreciate this generous gesture!


----------



## cobey

AWOL's. Saw race's were cancelled, they will still have the tractor show


----------



## cobey

Tv


cobey said:


> AWOL's. Saw race's were cancelled, they will still have the tractor show


Hay jeeps, did you make it to Iowa?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> Tv
> 
> Hay jeeps, did you make it to Iowa?


No, made it more than half way, trans trouble in the jeep I was haul'n too many saws. So I visited in Stanbury mo for a while and caught a ride on the father in laws car hauler back to Warrenton. 
In gulf shores now looking for saws on CL


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> No, made it more than half way, trans trouble in the jeep I was haul'n too many saws. So I visited in Stanbury mo for a while and caught a ride on the father in laws car hauler back to Warrenton.
> In gulf shores now looking for saws on CL


Sucky deal........


----------



## Hinerman

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> No, made it more than half way, trans trouble in the jeep I was haul'n too many saws. So I visited in Stanbury mo for a while and caught a ride on the father in laws car hauler back to Warrenton.
> In gulf shores now looking for saws on CL


 
Doing anything special in Gulf Shores other than looking for saws? I vacationed there last summer.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Thanks for the calander of events Oliver!!! You rock. Hey you can add chainsaw carving to that event as we will be set up in the area where we will have bleachers and a possible audience of on lookers to check out this strange thing called chainsaw racing! When u talk to the locals they always ask" how in the world do you race a chainsaw?" Now I can just tell them they can come set comfortably and watch....


----------



## lumberjackchef

Been wanting to mill some hedge for quite a little while now so I went out this morning and grabbed a little log with the redneck log arch that I built. I have to say it works very well. This one calculated just over 1250 pounds so not bad for a one man operation! I will post some pics of the slabs as they come off the bandsaw....


----------



## thinkrtinker

we need more than one pic!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> Doing anything special in Gulf Shores other than looking for saws? I vacationed there last summer.


Just vacationing for the wife's birthday.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Just before we left the direct tv guy said we had to cut two oaks down one not so big.
The other is three foot in diameter solid and straight for 40 feet, we used the old Clinton on it.
if anyone wants the log it is free, I will post picks when we get home Monday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got eleven more from the fellow I got all the Farm Boss pile from.






Still going thru the pile identifying the corpses.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oh, and, got the J-Red 670 running while Jim was here helping sort the pile. Carb needs more tinkering.


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Got eleven more from the fellow I got all the Farm Boss pile from.
> View attachment 421338
> 
> 
> View attachment 421340
> 
> 
> Still going thru the pile identifying the corpses.


I'd be curious to see what all is in that pile. I spoke with Dad about the little Echo and he is dead-set on getting a top handle Stihl. Is that a 200, 201 or 192 in that pic? What are the bigger ones?
edit: The 026Pro and large one above it in the first pic look intriguing.


----------



## 67L36Driver

200T needs lots of work.

Mac didn't show today on the CS 360T.


----------



## lumberjackchef

thinkrtinker said:


> we need more than one pic!


Well we got the hedge on the mill this evening!
















Got some really nice looking stuff out of it too. Cut some 8/4,6/4,@5/4. Beautiful grain!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Shot the 670 clutch across the garage while piss reving it. I had tightened it with my 1/2" impact driver. Yikes!!!
Eventually found all the parts.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Shot the 670 clutch across the garage while piss reving it. I had tightened it with my 1/2" impact driver. Yikes!!!
> Eventually found all the parts.


Hate it when that happens!lol!


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Hate it when that happens!lol!



I should know better but I thought I had it tight enuff.

Second time I have encountered this:



Bosch plug both times. Center electrode loose. 

Not buying Bosch in the future.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Is it ever going to stop raining? Rained all night here and still raining now...

Have a good one everybody. Stay dry and safe.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Mr H. Morning midlanders. 

Yesterday was clear and today looks to be as good or better.

Visit to Jack Horner's Mach. for parts this am. Need lots of parts for the latest pile of Stihl carcasses.


----------



## Oliver1655

Morning Folks!

No rain in the forecast until Saturday for us. Thank God!!! I was finally able to get the grass mowed for the first time Sunday when I got back from Oakfest.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

While Jim was here to help with the Stihl pile, the both of us and Blondie watched the video they shot at the GTG when they sprung the tire deal on Jim. What a hoot!!

Couldn't happen to a better guy!


----------



## thinkrtinker

This spring has been epic wet here.
No row crops have been planted except
a little corn two or three weeks before
easter. We had rain at least once a day for six days a week for well over a month.
after today no rain for the remainder of the week.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> I should know better but I thought I had it tight enuff.
> 
> Second time I have encountered this:
> View attachment 421418
> 
> 
> Bosch plug both times. Center electrode loose.
> 
> Not buying Bosch in the future.


Wow I never would've expected that! Now I had a champion that I blew the electrode complete out of on my 346xp one time, but then again, that didn't surprise me much lol!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> While Jim was here to help with the Stihl pile, the both of us and Blondie watched the video they shot at the GTG when they sprung the tire deal on Jim. What a hoot!!
> 
> Couldn't happen to a better guy!


 didn't happen without video. just sayin


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> didn't happen without video. just sayin



Iowa GTG thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/iowa-spring-gtg.164973/page-44#post-5331797


----------



## awol

Here is a link to the Mo Jim video.


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. Is it ever going to stop raining? Rained all night here and still raining now...
> 
> Have a good one everybody. Stay dry and safe.


Send a little down here to south central Mo. We startin to dry out a bit much...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it is nice out.


----------



## workshop

Came home today to find a box on the front porch. With my name on it. ?????? 
Brought it inside, opened it up. An old Homelite EZ. (The original EZ). Now I remember! About 1 1/2 years ago, I was trading some saws with a young member. He sent me an old Homelite (don't remember what it was, I think it got traded away at Matt's last November.) I sent him a couple of parts carcasses and kept waiting for the other saw. Enough time went by and I decided he forgot about the deal or something. 
I guess he didn't forget, cause I've got it now. Ill see about pics a little later.


----------



## workshop




----------



## workshop

Crum, not having any luck putting pictures in. Keeps coming up server error, try later. 
Well, I've tried "later" 5 times now. No joy. 
Just use your imagination, everybody.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I've got two smaller Homies and two Smaller pull-ons that I will be trying to figure out and find new homes for if anyone wants one. I have nothing in them right now, so if you do, cover the shipping and they're yours. I'll try to put up some pics later.


----------



## Locust Cutter

awol said:


> Here is a link to the Mo Jim video.



I wish I could have contributed to that effort and then been able to see that in person... I bet that made Jim's day and probably made him a bit sad too, if I know his personality at all.


----------



## workshop

Locust Cutter said:


> I wish I could have contributed to that effort and then been able to see that in person... I bet that made Jim's day and probably made him a bit sad too, if I know his personality at all.


I talked to him last night. Said he didn't know whether to b--ch or cry.  I said a LOT of folks respect him and like (and care about ) him. Jim has done his duty for king and country. I've sat and talked with him at gtg's and on the phone at home. In my book, a set of tires is a small price to pay for the friendship he has given.


----------



## Homelitenut

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Just before we left the direct tv guy said we had to cut two oaks down one not so big.View attachment 421310
> The other is three foot in diameter solid and straight for 40 feet, we used the old Clinton on it.View attachment 421311
> if anyone wants the log it is free, I will post picks when we get home Monday.


That's sweet! That's nice your wife supports your hobby lol
Did you get that xl-12 done you ported?


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I talked to him last night. Said he didn't know whether to b--ch or cry.  I said a LOT of folks respect him and like (and care about ) him. Jim has done his duty for king and country. I've sat and talked with him at gtg's and on the phone at home. In my book, a set of tires is a small price to pay for the friendship he has given.


VERY well put. That right there was the inspiration to do what we did. And to the donors I thank you!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> VERY well put. That right there was the inspiration to do what we did. And to the donors I thank you!


Good stuff Mike  just one more reason oakfest 2015 will be legendary!


----------



## cobey

Went to dads, got a few peices of mulberry, and a load of cow poop .
Chad brought my mower parts I ordered last week ....... thanks Chad


----------



## 67L36Driver

Is there an adjustment on a MS250 oiler? 
If there is I havn't found it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl, I have no idea on the oiler I would say no adjustment.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning everybody back to the old routine, trying to recover from a cold I caught at the get together!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The four large turds on the left is: two MS440, one MS650 and a MS441.



All four feel like great compression. But have lots of 'stuff' missing.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelitenut said:


> That's sweet! That's nice your wife supports your hobby lol
> Did you get that xl-12 done you ported?


Yes , I got the XL12 done. I made the timing adjustable and need to make time to get it dialed in, haven't played with it much.
The wife does more crabbing about my saw addiction than supporting
But I will take any support I can get.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Found this on craigslist Mobile AL THIS MORNING. 
Want it BAD but wife is having a litter of baby cows over it! " we are supposed to be on vacation" blahhhhhh blah!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Crum, not having any luck putting pictures in. Keeps coming up server error, try later.
> Well, I've tried "later" 5 times now. No joy.
> Just use your imagination, everybody.


 
I have never had an issue uploading pics until a couple days ago. Now I cannot upload pics at all. I get a message saying my pics are too big, same reason I can't upload pics on SH. I asked the staff if changes were made here and they said no. I didn't make any changes on my end. Guess I am SOL if I want to post pics now.


----------



## Hinerman

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 421530
> Found this on craigslist Mobile AL THIS MORNING.
> Want it BAD but wife is having a litter of baby cows over it! " we are supposed to be on vacation" blahhhhhh blah!


 
Buy it. Tell her you are picking it up for me. When you get home with it, I will casually back out of the deal. She can be pizzed at me. Problem solved. What are friends for right? She doesn't get on here and read this does she?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Buy it. Tell her you are picking it up for me. When you get home with it, I will casually back out of the deal. She can be pizzed at me. Problem solved. What are friends for right? She doesn't get on here and read this does she?


Way to take one for the team Thomas...


Repped...


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> Buy it. Tell her you are picking it up for me. When you get home with it, I will casually back out of the deal. She can be pizzed at me. Problem solved. What are friends for right? She doesn't get on here and read this does she?


You are the best man thsnks


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> I have never had an issue uploading pics until a couple days ago. Now I cannot upload pics at all. I get a message saying my pics are too big, same reason I can't upload pics on SH. I asked the staff if changes were made here and they said no. I didn't make any changes on my end. Guess I am SOL if I want to post pics now.



Get on the Microsoft website and search for 'Toys for Windows'. Pick out photo resizing software. It's free. 
There are several other photo resizing programs that you can download after a search.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> Get on the Microsoft website and search for 'Toys for Windows'. Pick out photo resizing software. It's free.
> There are several other photo resizing programs that you can download after a search.


Also all phones have photo edit, just crop the pics any size and they are way faster and compatable with the site.


----------



## Homelitenut

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Yes , I got the XL12 done. I made the timing adjustable and need to make time to get it dialed in, haven't played with it much.
> The wife does more crabbing about my saw addiction than supporting
> But I will take any support I can get.


Cool I'd like to see & hear it run thinking about porting mine a little bit but I'd like to see how they respond to porting first. What days are good to stop by your shop? if you don't mind 


Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> View attachment 421530
> Found this on craigslist Mobile AL THIS MORNING.
> Want it BAD but wife is having a litter of baby cows over it! " we are supposed to be on vacation" blahhhhhh blah!


looks pretty good! If one found a old bow bar for a homelite with a few nicks in it for 50$ should one pick it up?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelitenut said:


> Cool I'd like to see & hear it run thinking about porting mine a little bit but I'd like to see how they respond to porting first. What days are good to stop by your shop? if you don't mind
> 
> looks pretty good! If one found a old bow bar for a homelite with a few nicks in it for 50$ should one pick it up?


You can stop by anytime during the week after Tuesday, 
I would like to have a bow for $50 that fits homelite, they are hard to find.


----------



## Homelitenut

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> You can stop by anytime during the week after Tuesday,
> I would like to have a bow for $50 that fits homelite, they are hard to find.


Ok great I'll have to stop by. 
I think I have one found for 50$ 
What exactly are they used for I've heard different things?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelitenut said:


> Ok great I'll have to stop by.
> I think I have one found for 50$
> What exactly are they used for I've heard different things?


Christmas tree farms used them a lot, just made to cut with the front, they are non binding.
Good for not bending over while bucking firewood.


----------



## Homelitenut

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Christmas tree farms used them a lot, just made to cut with the front, they are non binding.
> Good for not bending over while bucking firewood.


I see. Do you know if the bar mount on a xl-12 is the same as a c-series?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelitenut said:


> I see. Do you know if the bar mount on a xl-12 is the same as a c-series?


I don't know, but one of the fellows does,
CARL????


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelitenut said:


> I see. Do you know if the bar mount on a xl-12 is the same as a c-series?



No they at not. The C type are much larger in the tail. It won't oil the chain.


----------



## Homelitenut

67L36Driver said:


> No they at not. The C type are much larger in the tail. It won't oil the chain.


Well I guess I'll have to get a c-series saw to go with that bar


----------



## 67L36Driver

The J-Red 670 is a runner and cutter. 

And, the first MS250 is ready for C'List. Handy little saw.


----------



## cuttinties

Doing some cutting outside of Fristoe. Cutting quite a few staves right now. If someone has a way to store it I wouldn't mind donating some of our waste. It ranges from 2-5 feet long. Right now we're not moving real fast it's about 2 truck loads a day (8,000ish Bd ft Doyle scale) and I'd say probably 10 cord of usable chunks.

Monday went well. Got a lot of Bd ft on the landing.






Tuesday wasn't so bad either 





Today was a little bit of a hump. Had to make a new landing.





Starting cutting after lunch and was in the truck by 5.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm jealous... I'd like to run my 372 and 9010 out there and give them a good workout in something other than Hedge...


----------



## cuttinties

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm jealous... I'd like to run my 372 and 9010 out there and give them a good workout in something other than Hedge...


Your body would like you a lot better if you left the 9010 in the truck. It'd get heavy walking around in this





Steep hills lots of rock. After about 2 gallons of mix a 385 starts to get heavy. I bucked with a 880 for a tank and well.......it couldn't run dry soon enough lol


----------



## Locust Cutter

cuttinties said:


> Your body would like you a lot better if you left the 9010 in the truck. It'd get heavy walking around in this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steep hills lots of rock. After about 2 gallons of mix a 385 starts to get heavy. I bucked with a 880 for a tank and well.......it couldn't run dry soon enough lol


I could get lot of those sticks with my 562 or 262, just not a quickly as a 385...


----------



## cuttinties

Locust Cutter said:


> I could get lot of those sticks with my 562 or 262, just not a quickly as a 385...


I get paid by the Bd ft. So the faster it's cut the more I make.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Time is a Mother...


----------



## Homelite410

Mmmm 385.........


----------



## cuttinties

Homelite410 said:


> Mmmm 385.........


I'd like Husqvarna's a lot more if I didn't have to tighten up hardware every tank. [emoji16] But I enjoy it until it throws chains and peels the drive links. Chain speed is a sob


----------



## Hinerman

cuttinties said:


> I'd like Husqvarna's a lot more if I didn't have to tighten up hardware every tank. [emoji16] But I enjoy it until it throws chains and peels the drive links. Chain speed is a sob



Where are you located?


----------



## cuttinties

Hinerman said:


> Where are you located?


Warsaw right now.


----------



## Hinerman

Rise and shine....Heavy on the shine.

To understand what I am about to say, you have to understand what it is like living here in Muskogee, but you don't. Anyhow, the other day Sam says to me, "I wish more people here were like the people from Missouri (at the Charity Cuts). They are really nice." Thanks for being a positive influence on him. 

Today, Sam and I are going on an overnight field trip to OKC. We are going to the Zoo, the site of the OKC bombing, and the Omniplex (a fantastic, fun, science museum). We get to spend the night in the museum!!!!

Have a good one. Carry on...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

rise and shine back at ya. been to Muskogee. used to take our kids to hatbox hill when the azaleas were in bloom. had a buddy from Nam lived there. lost track of him. think he might of gotten into law enforcement; think he might've gotten himself killed. anyways, never lost nothing in Muskogee so aint really any need to go back.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

I think I'll be plowing thru the Stihl pile till fall.

Anybody have a recoil for a MS441? Seems to be the odd duck of the clan.

Got two 017s to pass along. 30cc, meh!


----------



## workshop

cuttinties said:


> Doing some cutting outside of Fristoe. Cutting quite a few staves right now. If someone has a way to store it I wouldn't mind donating some of our waste. It ranges from 2-5 feet long. Right now we're not moving real fast it's about 2 truck loads a day (8,000ish Bd ft Doyle scale) and I'd say probably 10 cord of usable chunks.
> 
> Monday went well. Got a lot of Bd ft on the landing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday wasn't so bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a little bit of a hump. Had to make a new landing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting cutting after lunch and was in the truck by 5.


Where is Fristoe At? Is it south of Warsaw on 65 h


----------



## 67L36Driver

Warsaw; home of Bishops and Fajens back in the day. Got walnut? You betcha!


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS250 number two runs. Carb needs to come apart. And MS250 number three also runs, sort of.

Number three started out as stuck solid. [emoji23]Healthy dose of WD40 and rocking the flywheel got us some movement. Did that a spell and then used a long handle on the flywheel nut turning it over. Pulled muffler and didn't see any damage. So, filled it with fuel and primed and pulled so it ran! Yikes!
Ran him a long time and checked comp at 130. Not great but maybe serviceable. [emoji57]Worth investing more time in him.


----------



## lumberjackchef

cuttinties said:


> Warsaw right now.


My aunt ,uncle,@cousins all live there! I will probably be going over there soon to carve an eagle in my cousins yard tree.


----------



## cuttinties

workshop said:


> Where is Fristoe At? Is it south of Warsaw on 65 h


Yes


67L36Driver said:


> Warsaw; home of Bishops and Fajens back in the day. Got walnut? You betcha!


There's a few. More veneer white oak and nice stave logs where I'm at.


lumberjackchef said:


> My aunt ,uncle,@cousins all live there! I will probably be going over there soon to carve an eagle in my cousins yard tree.


Let me know when you get there I'll swing by one day after work.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Absolutely will!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening fella's it sure was a nice day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## 67L36Driver

Back in the day Walnut Log in St. Joseph supplied most of the gunstock blanks for the Army. 
Can't remember their name but it's veneer now.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Back in the day Walnut Log in St. Joseph supplied most of the gunstock blanks for the Army.
> Can't remember their name but it's veneer now.


Silvers are big veneer guys and have been in the business a lot of years. Dotsons as well


----------



## cobey

Hi all , unloaded a truck load of cow poop dirt. I got mounds
Better than knee high and 4 ft wide .... 
Dug threw some chains a friend gave me.
I found a Oregon 76 chain (big 3/8 full chisel lo pro.... yes lo pro...weird stuff


----------



## cuttinties

South Missouri grows the best rocks. So helpful in throwing chain and keeping the files on standby. Chain speed is hateful on drive links


----------



## Hedgerow

Just throw it away...


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Just throw it away...


Already did


----------



## Hedgerow

On a happy note..

My shop is back to being complete..

Something that has been missing is back in the line up...
Thank you Brandon..


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday!

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.




10-4 that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey yall


----------



## Oliver1655

Matt, at Hedgefest this year, what would be the possibility of seeing how many different chainsaw mill possibilities we could have demonstrated/available to try?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

I may have to make a trip to Perry, KS to find the elusive MS441 rewind starter. 

Er, well, I'm too cheap to buy a new one since its 140 bux.

Time Jim and I made our bi-annual pilgrimage to chainsaw Mecca.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Beautiful day today. Have a good one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Matt, at Hedgefest this year, what would be the possibility of seeing how many different chainsaw mill possibilities we could have demonstrated/available to try?


Possibly.. Yes..


----------



## sunfish

cuttinties said:


> South Missouri grows the best rocks.



Yes, I know those rocks very well...


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got three more "MS440s" from the same fellow again. On one the emissions label says 92cc family. Not a 440?

Pictures later.


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS440, 77cc. Not sure.


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS440(ish), no label 'tall.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lord knows hound. 92cc on the emissions label.




A Farmertec MS660 recoil starter fits perfectly.

Hmmmmmm...........


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hey fellas, still beach'n, it's fun but I really miss the WOODS!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hello everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The first two above have been identified as MS460s and the last as 066/660.

We be on the fat end of the Stihl lineup but will have to invest heavily in piston/cylinder kits and plastic.

Got MS250 #3 running and cutting. #2 needs a new fuel line. Leaks at grommet.


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> I may have to make a trip to Perry, KS to find the elusive MS441 rewind starter.
> 
> Er, well, I'm too cheap to buy a new one since its 140 bux.
> 
> Time Jim and I made our bi-annual pilgrimage to chainsaw Mecca.



Not many to be found on ebay either.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Not many to be found on ebay either.



Yup, I looked there first.


----------



## SteveSS

Can anyone offer advice on where this little bugger goes? I'm working on the oil pump/clutch side of the 026 and I didn't see it until it was time to put back together. Not seeing anyplace obvious that it goes. Stumped.


----------



## SteveSS

Never mind, I found it. Gotta love the IPL.  I'm such a dork.


----------



## cuttinties

I need a tank for a ms 440/460. Anyone have a used one laying around?


----------



## SteveSS

New oil seals and it leaks off vacuum faster than before. Frustrated. Time for beer, and another try tomorrow.


----------



## Hinerman

Got back from the field trip about 3:00 today. Had a great time. If you ever get a chance to go to the Oklahoma City Bombing Memorial, go. Just recognized the 20 yr anniversary of the event. I have been several times. They really did it right. Get a tour by a Park Ranger so they can explain the symbolism of everything. Go through the museum and take your time to watch the videos/presentation. We had a big group so we qualified for a guest speaker (never done that before). The speaker is somebody who was there that day (EMT, fireman, policeman, survivor, family of victim, etc). We heard from a survivor; her story was unbelievable. She was a very good speaker with an equally impressive spirit about her. It was the highlight of the trip IMO.


----------



## Hinerman

On a sour note, I think I busted a seal on my splitter. Hydro was coming out of the front of the piston and it looked like I could see the seal sticking out. Any suggestions? I will be calling around on Monday to try to find a hydraulic repair shop.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> On a sour note, I think I busted a seal on my splitter. Hydro was coming out of the front of the piston and it looked like I could see the seal sticking out. Any suggestions? I will be calling around on Monday to try to find a hydraulic repair shop.


Ouch...
That sucks...
Shouldn't be a huge bill, just an annoyance..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Ouch...
> That sucks...
> Shouldn't be a huge bill, just an annoyance..



That is good to know. Any idea what causes it? Or, it just happens, like replacing tires, oil, and battery in the car? FWIW, my hydro temp was 180º when it went.


----------



## Homelite410

Thomas, 180 seems normal for big equipment. That cyl came from surplus center. Did you call the builder and see what he says?


----------



## Hedgerow

180 is hot.. But not blow your seals hot..


Hinerman said:


> That is good to know. Any idea what causes it? Or, it just happens, like replacing tires, oil, and battery in the car? FWIW, my hydro temp was 180º when it went.



Just a freak thing I'd think..
Normally don't happen... I've done way worse, and your cylinder is higher end than mine..


----------



## Homelite410

I have ran one you couldn't hold your hand on the cylinder..... He was 2 gallon low.........


----------



## cobey

My dad has changed them kind of seals, he had a special spanner wrench to take 
The outside retaining nut out... it's been a long time since I have seen it done.
The last couple times he sent them off to be rebuilt


----------



## cobey

I think because the rams were worn or pitted


----------



## 67L36Driver

Packing. It's refered to as cylinder packing. As in many individual rubber or nytrile 'V' rings stacked together. Rather simple to repair. Hardest part is having the proper size spanner wrench. Make one.

Also. Its actually a ram. Since the rod dia vrs cylinder bore is a low number. A cylinder is a small rod in a big hole.

Dazzel them with brilliance or baffel them with bus;ht...........................................................


----------



## Homelite410

Carl is right! #2 mostly!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Was going to work on my evilbay 028 project. But, I discovered it is sans the wrist pin bearing and the cylinder bolts.
Naturally it is the weekend.

Thunderstorm getting started here. Going back to bed.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Looks like a good day to get some mowing done. Have a good one.


----------



## Homelite410

Were going to pick up cookies today n cut some wood!


----------



## Oliver1655

Temps of 180 degrees F & higher will cause the hydraulic fluid to breakdown & seals to fail prematurely. (Per Brendan Casey, Hydraulic consultant.)

Thomas, if there is identification numbers/names on the cylinder, getting a rebuild kit should be fairly straight forward & most any hydraulic shop or farm equipment dealer could get the kit(s) as well as Surplus City. Frequently there are 2 kits involved in repacking a cylinder, one for the rod cap & one for the rod piston. If the cylinder is working but just leaking fluid from the rod cap around the rod, you can probably get by with a simple repair. If you were closer I would be happy to help.

If you want to do it yourself:
- Get kit
- Extend the rod 1/3 - 1/2" the way out.
- While the cylinder is still attached to the splitter, loosen the cap end but do not yet take it totally loose. If you could post a photo of the cap end it would make it easier to explain how, but you will probably have one of 3 common options. 1 - Holes in the end of the cap which require an adjustable side pin spanner, 2 - Notches in the side of the cap which require an adjustable hooked or pin spanner spanner, or 3 - There may be a cast on hex nut you can turn. There are other options but #1 & 2 will be the most likely.
- Disconnect the rod from the push block & prop the cylinder housing up with a piece of wood or 2.
- The mounting point on the end of the rod will unscrew, (yoke or tube) & you will need to take it off to remove the rod cap from the rod.
- Remove any paint found on the end of the rod to allow the rod cap to slide of/on easier.
- Place a drain pan under the cylinder to catch the hydraulic fluid when you remove the rod cap.
- Remove rod cap from cylinder & rod.
- Take photos of how the seals/"O" rings are installed before removing the old ones. There will be some on the inside as well as the outside. It is not uncommon for the design of the seals in a rebuild kit to vary from the original ones especially with older cylinders. In your case the cylinder is fairly new & the seals will probably be the same. Make sure the new seals are installed with the same orientations as the old ones. After installing them, compare them to the photos you took to verify then re assemble.

Since your valves are to the side of the cylinder, you should not have to remove the hoses or disconnect the base of the cylinder unless the rod end hose will not allow you to prop the cylinder up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got a nice shower of rain this morning great for the garden. You all have a great day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pulled the muffler off the MS441. Piston/cylinder looking good.
Time to call Bishops in Perry.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Dazzel them with brilliance or baffel them with bus;ht...........................................................



I wouldn't know the difference so you got me either way


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Temps of 180 degrees F & higher will cause the hydraulic fluid to breakdown & seals to fail prematurely. (Per Brendan Casey, Hydraulic consultant.)
> 
> Thomas, if there is identification numbers/names on the cylinder, getting a rebuild kit should be fairly straight forward & most any hydraulic shop or farm equipment dealer could get the kit(s) as well as Surplus City. Frequently there are 2 kits involved in repacking a cylinder, one for the rod cap & one for the rod piston. If the cylinder is working but just leaking fluid from the rod cap around the rod, you can probably get by with a simple repair. If you were closer I would be happy to help.
> 
> If you want to do it yourself:
> - Get kit
> - Extend the rod 1/3 - 1/2" the way out.
> - While the cylinder is still attached to the splitter, loosen the cap end but do not yet take it totally loose. If you could post a photo of the cap end it would make it easier to explain how, but you will probably have one of 3 common options. 1 - Holes in the end of the cap which require an adjustable side pin spanner, 2 - Notches in the side of the cap which require an adjustable hooked or pin spanner spanner, or 3 - There may be a cast on hex nut you can turn. There are other options but #1 & 2 will be the most likely.
> - Disconnect the rod from the push block & prop the cylinder housing up with a piece of wood or 2.
> - The mounting point on the end of the rod will unscrew, (yoke or tube) & you will need to take it off to remove the rod cap from the rod.
> - Remove any paint found on the end of the rod to allow the rod cap to slide of/on easier.
> - Place a drain pan under the cylinder to catch the hydraulic fluid when you remove the rod cap.
> - Remove rod cap from cylinder & rod.
> - Take photos of how the seals/"O" rings are installed before removing the old ones. There will be some on the inside as well as the outside. It is not uncommon for the design of the seals in a rebuild kit to vary from the original ones especially with older cylinders. In your case the cylinder is fairly new & the seals will probably be the same. Make sure the new seals are installed with the same orientations as the old ones. After installing them, compare them to the photos you took to verify then re assemble.
> 
> Since your valves are to the side of the cylinder, you should not have to remove the hoses or disconnect the base of the cylinder unless the rod end hose will not allow you to prop the cylinder up.



Wow, I owe you dinner for taking the time to type all that out. Your post is what makes this such a great place to be a part of, among the many other things.


----------



## Hedgerow

Just picked the wife up a girl truck..
I hope this thing is rather maintenance free..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Just picked the wife up a girl truck..
> I hope this thing is rather maintenance free..



What? The wife or the truck?

Neither in my experience......................


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 422295


Definitely a girl truck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 422295




Nice looking truck.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 422295


Definitely a nice truck. Now you need to throw a cab high, 3 foot past the tailgate, load of logs on it. Just to break it in, ya know.


----------



## Homelite410

Did you sell my favorite ford?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> Definitely a girl truck.



And, a townie truck.[emoji19]


----------



## thinkrtinker

Nice truck
and 3/4 ton for when you indulge


----------



## cobey

That is a nice truck ...... way nicer than mine ! 
If I had one like that it wouldn't be pretty long


----------



## cobey

I had to cut wood last night ..... a little echo took a crap (carb ) 
Grabbed the old 360 Homelite..... before the last cuts the rope broke  
Put a rope in it, and finished. 
Today worked at the hot rod shop. I got the front end, brakes, and rear suspension
Done. After 6 days of work I'm pooped


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice looking truck.


Eh.. It's a little mushy compared to mine.. But as long as mama's happy I guess..


----------



## awol

At least it's the right flavor!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Did you sell my favorite ford?


Not happening Mike..
Rest assured..


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> At least it's the right flavor!


Blueberry??


----------



## cobey

It will be good and reliable, and able to do work if it
Has to 
I want a 3/4 ton some day. I miss my 76 Ford HEAVY 3/4
390 4speed .. it was a beast, it just worn out


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> At least it's the right flavor!


Trucks are like saws for me, I like most flavors.....
I mostly ran Chevy engines I'm my race cars, they were cheap, and be built
To run strong  I had a diehard Ford guy giving me heck
About a stroker motor he had and how I needed a Ford to put it in I told him to cough it up and 
Would put it in my GM ...... he didn't tell me that anymore


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evilbay 028 has turned into a money pit. We are upside down in it with more parts needed including a handle/fuel tank.

Some fool ran a 2 1/4" sheet metal screw thru the rear mount into the tank. It will be a seeper or leaker for sure. All bottom buffer mounts are shot. Havn't paid for the special spur/drum yet. Bet that pup is well past the fifteen bucks I normally pay.[emoji11]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Evilbay 028 has turned into a money pit. We are upside down in it with more parts needed including a handle/fuel tank.
> 
> Some fool ran a 2 1/4" sheet metal screw thru the rear mount into the tank. It will be a seeper or leaker for sure. All bottom buffer mounts are shot. Havn't paid for the special spur/drum yet. Bet that pup is well past the fifteen bucks I normally pay.[emoji11]


Its a crap shoot.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And,........Morning Kenneth.

Got the J-Red 670 running. Needs new rubber goods in the carb yet.


----------



## cuttinties

Trucks aren't showing up at the rate we'd like to see. But I'm hoping that Monday and Tuesday we can get 8 loads out. Looking at the forecast I regret taking the weekend off.






But on the other hand I guess they're getting closer to having the 548 ready to go.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Evilbay 028 has turned into a money pit. We are upside down in it with more parts needed including a handle/fuel tank.
> 
> Some fool ran a 2 1/4" sheet metal screw thru the rear mount into the tank. It will be a seeper or leaker for sure. All bottom buffer mounts are shot. Havn't paid for the special spur/drum yet. Bet that pup is well past the fifteen bucks I normally pay.[emoji11]


Bit of advise on the 028's Carl..
If you find drums and oil pumps, pick up whatever you can.. They are officially "NLA" at the dealers..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Bit of advise on the 028's Carl..
> If you find drums and oil pumps, pick up whatever you can.. They are officially "NLA" at the dealers..



This one takes the long spur w/washer and snap ring. Counterman didn't mention NLA so we will see.

Recoil for MS441 be here Tuesday. Piston/cylinder look good on him.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> This one takes the long spur w/washer and snap ring. Counterman didn't mention NLA so we will see.
> 
> Recoil for MS441 be here Tuesday. Piston/cylinder look good on him.


It's NLA the bearings are even hard to find. I've got an extra oiler/worm gear if you need it


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> It's NLA the bearings are even hard to find. I've got an extra oiler/worm gear if you need it



028? We are good on the oil pump misc. and the spur/drum is actually serviceable.

I normally replace the spur as SOP for saws destined for C-List.


----------



## Hedgerow

I switched the 2 028's here over to rim/drum set ups..
Saved the spurs, so if you're in a pickle, I got a few parts.
Even got a spare ported 028 here in need of a different carb..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I switched the 2 028's here over to rim/drum set ups..
> Saved the spurs, so if you're in a pickle, I got a few parts.
> Even got a spare ported 028 here in need of a different carb..



Ported?

The Taiwan p/c kit I got off evilbay has, in my opinion, a very poorly cast intake tract. But, I've nothing to compare it to. Just looks like it needs cleaned up. No 'timing' change desired.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Speaking of evilbay: I just looked at my credit card account. I've been a bad boy.[emoji12]

Too many Stihl parts in the pipeline.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Darn nice day worked in the garden, fixed a spot for sweet potatoes, hoed sweet corn and red potatoes. it was a good day. Now grilling some pork chops.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Darn nice day worked in the garden, fixed a spot for sweet potatoes, hoed sweet corn and red potatoes. it was a good day. Now grilling some pork chops.



Very nice day. So nice I did absolutely nothing of any worth. Went to church, went to eat, took a nap, watched TV, took another nap, had a snack, another short nap. Visited with my mother (she came over). Went outside to see what the dog was barking (like a maniac) at. We have a possum with babies under the deck. I need a day of rest every now and then. If I were closer I would help you eat (not grill) those pork chops.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Very nice day. So nice I did absolutely nothing of any worth. Went to church, went to eat, took a nap, watched TV, took another nap, had a snack, another short nap. Visited with my mother (she came over). Went outside to see what the dog was barking (like a maniac) at. We have a possum with babies under the deck. I need a day of rest every now and then. If I were closer I would help you eat (not grill) those pork chops.


We used to have a pet opossum. Always grooming itself, like a cat. Very clean animals.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> We used to have a pet opossum. Always grooming itself, like a cat. Very clean animals.



Really? Didn't know that. She is growling and hissing like a tasmanian devil at the dog. Can't imagine her letting me pet her right now.


----------



## jetmd

Went over to Gritz' house last night for a Cinco de Mayo party, awesome food drinks and conversation.
Cleaned the grill this morning, threw a pork loin on the smoker.
Then tig welded up a custom exhaust on a Porsche 965 Turbo, a little back gas some 308 filler rod and
life is good. Wow does this thing runs

good, changed out the boost limiter spring and now she has Boost!
To bad I can't drive it, little sh*t does have enough leg room for a full size adult to run the gas and clutch.....[/ATTACH]


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> We used to have a pet opossum. Always grooming itself, like a cat. Very clean animals.


I had 3 of the little boogers ...... there mom got killed, me x wife brought 
Them home, I would wool them around like puppys....... they would bite
But it wasn't that hard.... they were always pissed off and hissing.
I finally let them go down by the creek. I used to catch opossum at night 
When I was drunk kinda of a hillbilly sport I never got hurt, except for falling 
Off the hood of the truck ......... man I was a goofy booger .
Steve how long did u have them as pets?


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Really? Didn't know that. She is growling and hissing like a tasmanian devil at the dog. Can't imagine her letting me pet her right now.


Well, I wouldn't mess with a fully grown one. I raised the one I had from a baby.


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I had 3 of the little boogers ...... there mom got killed, me x wife brought
> Them home, I would wool them around like puppys....... they would bite
> But it wasn't that hard.... they were always pissed off and hissing.
> I finally let them go down by the creek. I used to catch opossum at night
> When I was drunk kinda of a hillbilly sport I never got hurt, except for falling
> Off the hood of the truck ......... man I was a goofy booger .
> Steve how long did u have them as pets?


I had the one for about 6 months. Took it down to my grandmother's farm and turned it loose. I wanted to keep it, but in the state Missouri it's illegal to obtain an animal from the wild. Raising it up we fed it formula for kittens, then weaned it to dry cat food. It potty trained itself to the bathtub. VERY convenient. On a side note, in the wild, their average life expectancy is only a year.


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Went over to Gritz' house last night for a Cinco de Mayo party, awesome food drinks and conversation.
> Cleaned the grill this morning, threw a pork loin on the smoker.
> Then tig welded up a custom exhaust on a Porsche 965 Turbo, a little back gas some 308 filler rod and
> life is good. Wow does this thing runsView attachment 422507
> View attachment 422511
> good, changed out the boost limiter spring and now she has Boost!
> To bad I can't drive it, little sh*t does have enough leg room for a full size adult to run the gas and clutch.....[/ATTACH]


The Porsche is cool, but what I really like is that green thing in the back ground. I could use that myself.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I had the one for about 6 months. Took it down to my grandmother's farm and turned it loose. I wanted to keep it, but in the state Missouri it's illegal to obtain an animal from the wild. Raising it up we fed it formula for kittens, then weaned it to dry cat food. It potty trained itself to the bathtub. VERY convenient. On a side note, in the wild, their average life expectancy is only a year.


I didn't have the three I had that long, they grew about half size, and stunk the place up


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> Went over to Gritz' house last night for a Cinco de Mayo party, awesome food drinks and conversation.
> Cleaned the grill this morning, threw a pork loin on the smoker.
> Then tig welded up a custom exhaust on a Porsche 965 Turbo, a little back gas some 308 filler rod and
> life is good. Wow does this thing runsView attachment 422507
> View attachment 422511
> good, changed out the boost limiter spring and now she has Boost!
> To bad I can't drive it, little sh*t does have enough leg room for a full size adult to run the gas and clutch.....[/ATTACH]


Is it a customer car?


----------



## gritz

Just thought I'd hop on here and say hi real quick. I've been BUSY. Between work, landscaping, homework (English), and getting everything ready for the promotion board, I just haven't had as much time as I'd like. Everything is going well though. I'll eventually get caught up - eventually. I hope everybody had a great Sunday!


----------



## jetmd

Coby, not a customer. Just a Very good friend who has a blank check at my shop.
I closed my shop many years ago to outside work. 

And Workshop, the 3010D has a special place in my heart as the bastard tried to kill me back in '82.
I am going to keep it until the time at which one of us dies.


----------



## Hedgerow

I got a husky population problem..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 422544
> 
> 
> I got a husky population problem..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellas, I'm home finally! I love missed the WOODS!
There is still a 40' white oak log across my driveway????
I said it was free! LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Went over to Gritz' house last night for a Cinco de Mayo party, awesome food drinks and conversation.
> Cleaned the grill this morning, threw a pork loin on the smoker.
> Then tig welded up a custom exhaust on a Porsche 965 Turbo, a little back gas some 308 filler rod and
> life is good. Wow does this thing runsView attachment 422507
> View attachment 422511
> good, changed out the boost limiter spring and now she has Boost!
> To bad I can't drive it, little sh*t does have enough leg room for a full size adult to run the gas and clutch.....[/ATTACH]



The small skinny guy quickly raises his hand and yells "Pick Me!".


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 422544
> 
> 
> I got a husky population problem..



Yeah, not enuff of 'em.


----------



## Hedgerow

There's 2 more not pictured...
May need to sell one of em..



Maybe..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 422544
> 
> 
> I got a husky population problem..


I wouldn't call that a problem, maybe an orange and white problem


----------



## old cookie

Would that be a 385 on the left?I might be interested.


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Pulled the muffler off the MS441. Piston/cylinder looking good.
> Time to call Bishops in Perry.


A buddy just had a 372 done there. It was nice but my Stumpbroke still spanked it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders.

Playing with the McCinderblock. See if we can get his start/run issue fixed. Can't be sending him south as is. Give our neighbor wrong impression.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Judging by the condition of the three saws I got from the 610's PO, I'm definitely not selling a saw to the turd head. He will just destroy it out of ignorance.

Definitely needs a new air filter.


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> There's 2 more not pictured...
> May need to sell one of em..
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe..


I could use a 372 if'n you got one. All I need it to do is survive 2 gallons a day


----------



## cuttinties

Hory shet it's raining like a 3 peckered goat pissing on a flat rock here


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Would that be a 385 on the left?I might be interested.


I wish... 
It's a 365 special.


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> I wish...
> It's a 365 special.


I could make that happen


----------



## 67L36Driver

McCinderblock runs and cuts very well. Kill switch has no effect. Turned down the oiler some. Needs more turning down. 
At least I don't have to look at his filth for another ten days.



Jack leg may want it back. I'll have to hide it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I got the oak out of the driveway this morning, had to cut it in thirds to move it,still free! 
Any fun ideas as to what to do with it?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Looking at one of the "MS 460s". Has a screw cap for the oil and a flippy for the fuel.


Obviously the handle/tank has been changed. 

So, is it a 044, 440 or 460?

Popsicle stick gives a bore of 2.072" plus minus .010".


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I got the oak out of the driveway this morning, had to cut it in thirds to move it,still free! View attachment 422662
> Any fun ideas as to what to do with it?



If you were 2 hours closer I would come take care of it for you.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Looking at one of the "MS 460s". Has a screw cap for the oil and a flippy for the fuel.
> View attachment 422667
> 
> Obviously the handle/tank has been changed.
> 
> So, is it a 044, 440 or 460?
> 
> Popsicle stick gives a bore of 2.072" plus minus .010".


046 with 440/460 tank.


----------



## cuttinties

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I got the oak out of the driveway this morning, had to cut it in thirds to move it,still free! View attachment 422662
> Any fun ideas as to what to do with it?


Stave log on the right and $.80 Bd ft on the left 2 if they're 8'8 or 10'6. Stave logs are capped at $2.10 Bd ft right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I got the oak out of the driveway this morning, had to cut it in thirds to move it,still free! View attachment 422662
> Any fun ideas as to what to do with it?


Mail em' to me..


----------



## cuttinties

This Monday stuff is for the birds. If it wasn't broke it was dull. I also believe that I found possibly the most ignorant Husqvarna dealer in the country.


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> This Monday stuff is for the birds. If it wasn't broke it was dull. I also believe that I found possibly the most ignorant Husqvarna dealer in the country.


No way. Mine is by far the most ignorant in the world. And snotty to boot.
Did I mention he was in impetuous bastard also?


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> No way. Mine is by far the most ignorant in the world. And snotty to boot.
> Did I mention he was in impetuous bastard also?


He probably speaks English and has adapter plates.


----------



## Hedgerow

Affirmative on the English. No way Jose on the adapter plates..


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Affirmative on the English. No way Jose on the adapter plates..


This dealer seemed offended that I didn't have mowers, and confused when I said the word chainsaw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lol


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Lol


I said large mount D009 and he asked if I was trying to put Stihl bar studs in my saw. I drove off before my word filter started to fail.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> No way. Mine is by far the most ignorant in the world. And snotty to boot.
> Did I mention he was in impetuous bastard also?



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Oliver1655

I don't know if my ears could take it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> No way. Mine is by far the most ignorant in the world. And snotty to boot.
> Did I mention he was in impetuous bastard also?





cuttinties said:


> I said large mount D009 and he asked if I was trying to put Stihl bar studs in my saw. I drove off before my word filter started to fail.




 It's really not funny. Well it is sorta.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> Mail em' to me..


LMAO!
I suuuuurrrre would.
My buddy Wayne has an 18 wheeler with a Hood on back, he just can't get down the drive


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> I don't know if my ears could take it.


Hey john, is your trailer going to be up at the Iowa cut?


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's really not funny. Well it is sorta.



Oh yes, it is very funny. Top shelf humor mixed with a heavy dose of vitriol makes for good comedy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> LMAO!
> I suuuuurrrre would.
> My buddy Wayne has an 18 wheeler with a Hood on back, he just can't get down the drive


They'd make fine boards if we could runnem through the wood mizer.
Dang transportation is always a deal breaker.


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> They'd make fine boards if we could runnem through the wood mizer.
> Dang transportation is always a deal breaker.


Rough sawn grade white oak is beautiful with a light coat of 5w30 with about 3,000 miles on it. Not to mention that bugs don't like it much


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Oh yes, it is very funny. Top shelf humor mixed with a heavy dose of vitriol makes for good comedy.


Vitriol, impetuous. This thread is a veritable cornucopia of linguistic reflection.. 
Where's freehand when ya need him??


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> They'd make fine boards if we could runnem through the wood mizer.
> Dang transportation is always a deal breaker.


Is chainsaw milling too much work if it is built properly?


----------



## cuttinties

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Is chainsaw milling too much work if it is built properly?


Sssssslllllllllllllloooooooowwwwww.







Did I mention that it's not very fast?


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> Rough sawn grade white oak is beautiful with a light coat of 5w30 with about 3,000 miles on it. Not to mention that bugs don't like it much


Actually, I want to build a barn.. The old fashioned way..
We should have a barn raising GTG some time.. Timber framed, rough sawn 1"x siding with bat's the whole works...


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Actually, I want to build a barn.. The old fashioned way..
> We should have a barn raising GTG some time.. Timber framed, rough sawn 1"x siding with bat's the whole works...


Count me in only if we tongue and groove it.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cuttinties said:


> Sssssslllllllllllllloooooooowwwwww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that it's not very fast?


I figured, seems like a saw smoking event more than anything.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Is chainsaw milling too much work if it is built properly?


I got one if ya feelin sporty..


----------



## cuttinties

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I figured, seems like a saw smoking event more than anything.


Ripping chain, fat tune and some Gatorade..........and patience.








It's slow


----------



## Oliver1655

Only if you want to take it. I am swamped!

Doug has the 2 bucking stands he can put on trailers so they will be ok.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cuttinties said:


> Ripping chain, fat tune and some Gatorade..........and patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's slow


I will just look at them, and save the Gatorade


----------



## 67L36Driver

Piston out of the '046' mutt.



Kept on running with the ring land broke out. Cylinder is scratched some but serviceable.
Best price and delivery for piston w/rings from evilbay seller in Orrick, Mo.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Piston out of the '046' mutt.
> View attachment 422726
> 
> 
> Kept on running with the ring land broke out. Cylinder is scratched some but serviceable.
> Best price and delivery for piston w/rings from evilbay seller in Orrick, Mo.


You could have went OEM for $37


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I guess if you fellas want to have a mid mo GTG we could cut those logs into COOKIES!


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I will just look at them, and save the Gatorade


I can actually rip those sized logs about 6 boards to a tank with the 9010..

It's the 24" slabs that take some special treatment..


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I guess if you fellas want to have a mid mo GTG we could cut those logs into COOKIES!


Throw em in the truck and bring em to ft Scott.. We can mill em on site into race cants..


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> You could have went OEM for $37


I'll have fourteen dollars change to spend on other parts needed.
Besides, my favorite Stihl dealer ain't open tonight.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Actually, I want to build a barn.. The old fashioned way..
> We should have a barn raising GTG some time.. Timber framed, rough sawn 1"x siding with bat's the whole works...



Amish style. Count me in. Maybe I can learn something and not hammer my thumb in the process. My only stipulation is my feet stay on the ground.


----------



## old cookie

There are a few old barns around here built by an old sawmill man. My grandpaws is still standing he died in 45.Ruff cut oak bat on board just really neat. That would be fun to build one that way.There was one just north of me that was put together with pins .they dozed it and burnt it,it was still a nice building,just made me sick.Been cutting another up big whiteoak .I got two loads off of it so far and two to go.


----------



## sawnami

Helped tear down a couple of pin barns up in North MO where I grew up. The only way to bring them down was with a chainsaw. There was no pulling them down with a tractor. I remember helping replace the tin roof on one that was all walnut including the corn crib beside it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

67L36Driver said:


> Iowa load in marshaling area. We even have a step stool so Blondie can climb into the truck.
> View attachment 420920
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! Almost forgot the bag chairs.



Them saws weren't so clean and tidy when we got back. LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning every one looks like summer is here.


----------



## cuttinties

Who's not excited about today? 







This guy.

Everyone stay safe in whatever you do today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Is there a member on here in Ottawa, Ks.?

And, I owe bigtuna a solid. Sending a 028 pile-o-parts my way.[emoji3]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning to you all. have a great day


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Is there a member on here in Ottawa, Ks.?
> 
> And, I owe bigtuna a solid. Sending a 028 pile-o-parts my way.[emoji3]



If there is someone I am not aware of it Carl.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas! The slab i cut was 24-26 wide cottonwood 13' long and was darn near a tank thru the 2186 and 15min+ cut... Yes patience!! 

Alan, got a 24" for the 801! 

Have a Good day y'all!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Investigating the 200T from the pile.



With this much chit in the AF, I doubt it has been lean seized.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Thomas, 180 seems normal for big equipment. That cyl came from surplus center. Did you call the builder and see what he says?


 
FYI, he helped me ID the cylinder from Surplus Center so I could get the correct kit. I ordered the kit yesterday. Last one they had in stock.


----------



## cuttinties

I'm done with Husqvarna. In my line of work parts and accessories need to be readily available. I've yet to see a dealer within 90 miles of the job site who even carried pro saws or parts. Stihl dealership breeze to work with and carries most wear and tear items. The 385 runs great but there's no bars or chain to be found in .050 or any variety at all. I just drove 65 miles for 2 loops of chain.


----------



## Homelite410

cuttinties said:


> I'm done with Husqvarna. In my line of work parts and accessories need to be readily available. I've yet to see a dealer within 90 miles of the job site who even carried pro saws or parts. Stihl dealership breeze to work with and carries most wear and tear items. The 385 runs great but there's no bars or chain to be found in .050 or any variety at all. I just drove 65 miles for 2 loops of chain.


So order and stock your parts yourself?


----------



## cuttinties

Homelite410 said:


> So order and stock your parts yourself?


That's more stuff I have to haul in my truck. I shouldn't have to start stocking parts so I can use Husqvarna's products. The dealer's job is to provide service and parts support.


----------



## bigtuna

Carl getting ready to box up tank/handle and mounts. Top av mount is toast. Bottom mounts are fine. I'll send those. Try and get it out tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410

cuttinties said:


> That's more stuff I have to haul in my truck. I shouldn't have to start stocking parts so I can use Husqvarna's products. The dealer's job is to provide service and parts support.


My bad I meant bars and chains. I understand your frustration.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna said:


> Carl getting ready to box up tank/handle and mounts. Top av mount is toast. Bottom mounts are fine. I'll send those. Try and get it out tomorrow.



Cool! 

The only good AV mount on this one is the top!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Two inch long sheet metal screw was in the bottom rear mount.



Long enuff to reach in there and catch some good plastic. Punch a hole in the fuel tank to boot![emoji37]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. I've become quite the 'Stihl head' in the past week.

Gone over to the dark side I have.


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> That's more stuff I have to haul in my truck. I shouldn't have to start stocking parts so I can use Husqvarna's products. The dealer's job is to provide service and parts support.


I agree...
You should run poulans...
There's a walmart in every town..
LOL...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I agree...
> You should run poulans...
> There's a walmart in every town..
> LOL...



Some times two or three.


----------



## Hinerman

cuttinties said:


> I'm done with Husqvarna. In my line of work parts and accessories need to be readily available. I've yet to see a dealer within 90 miles of the job site who even carried pro saws or parts. Stihl dealership breeze to work with and carries most wear and tear items. The 385 runs great but there's no bars or chain to be found in .050 or any variety at all. I just drove 65 miles for 2 loops of chain.


 
Buy a bar adaptor from Mike and run Stihl bar and chains. They are better anyway  Also, I hear there are some fantastic Husqy dealers whom are AS sponsors. I know it is not ideal having to wait for parts to be shipped but it may be worth a shot to ease some of the frustration.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Five Stihl dealers in River City. Pass two of them to get to Jack Horner Machinery on the north end of business 169.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS200T from the pile pumps 130(ish), pops on a prime. Heck, I had the poor old turd running. Good throttle response to boot.
The bad: it needs everything except the engine, ignition and carb.








I figured it to leak like a seive at the crack but only a slow drip. Fuel line leaks much worse.


----------



## cuttinties

Homelite410 said:


> My bad I meant bars and chains. I understand your frustration.


No big deal I run 2ish gallons a day through my saw. Bars and chains are wear items that you'd hope you could find fairly easy. I drove 45 minutes this morning to buy 2 .050 chains. The guy understood my frustration (not a husqvarna dealer) he sold me 2x84dl for $40. Got to work and on with my day.


----------



## cuttinties

Hinerman said:


> Buy a bar adaptor from Mike and run Stihl bar and chains. They are better anyway  Also, I hear there are some fantastic Husqy dealers whom are AS sponsors. I know it is not ideal having to wait for parts to be shipped but it may be worth a shot to ease some of the frustration.


Here in lies the problem. I'm in a hotel with no address. Time is money and I do my best to keep production up. Roughly 50,000 Bd ft on the landing ready for trucks...........no trucks since Thursday. 

Front of the stack






Back of the stack





And it's supposed to rain every day until Monday.


----------



## Oliver1655

I run Stihl chain on all my saws, Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonsered, Poulan, & Dolmar. Spare bars on hand just because.

Jonsered dealer is 6 miles away. He will work on anything. Stihl dealers 15 & 40 miles away. They will work on anything.


----------



## mdavlee

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning fellas! The slab i cut was 24-26 wide cottonwood 13' long and was darn near a tank thru the 2186 and 15min+ cut... Yes patience!!
> 
> Alan, got a 24" for the 801!
> 
> Have a Good day y'all!


Cottonwood must be a lot softer than cherry. In 22-26" wide 9' I used 2 tanks for the ported 390.


----------



## cuttinties

Oliver1655 said:


> I run Stihl chain on all my saws, Stihl, Husqvarna, Jonsered, Poulan, & Dolmar. Spare bars on hand just because.
> 
> Jonsered dealer is 6 miles away. He will work on anything. Stihl dealers 15 & 40 miles away. They will work on anything.


Nobody around stocks .050


----------



## Homelite410

mdavlee said:


> Cottonwood must be a lot softer than cherry. In 22-26" wide 9' I used 2 tanks for the ported 390.


It is and I was using half skip chisel. My 2186 is ported but no squish cut.


----------



## SteveSS

cuttinties said:


> Here in lies the problem. I'm in a hotel with no address.



It's pretty easy to get mail at a hotel. Have the sender ship to the hotel address c/o your name and room number. Then just let the front desk staff know that you are expecting a package. I've done this a few times and never had a problem.

Nice looking log piles. Is the stave wood you're cutting to be used for whiskey barrels?


----------



## cuttinties

SteveSS said:


> It's pretty easy to get mail at a hotel. Have the sender ship to the hotel address c/o your name and room number. Then just let the front desk staff know that you are expecting a package. I've done this a few times and never had a problem.
> 
> Nice looking log piles. Is the stave wood you're cutting to be used for barrels?


Yes it's for barrels. Brings good money. That log pile is worth around $50k the way it sits.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SteveSS said:


> It's pretty easy to get mail at a hotel. Have the sender ship to the hotel address c/o your name and room number. Then just let the front desk staff know that you are expecting a package. I've done this a few times and never had a problem.
> 
> Nice looking log piles. Is the stave wood you're cutting to be used for whiskey barrels?




It works real well I have done it a lot working out of town. You can also have the front desk call you when said package arrives if it is time sensitive.


----------



## mdavlee

Homelite410 said:


> It is and I was using half skip chisel. My 2186 is ported but no squish cut.


I like using square filed. Faster and if you set it up right it can be real smooth also.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> I like using square filed. Faster and if you set it up right it can be real smooth also.


Yup.. 10 degree top plate and mill some boards.. 
I get 2-3 of these per tank.. The 9010 must not be as thirsty as those quad port rigs...


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. 10 degree top plate and mill some boards..
> I get 2-3 of these per tank.. The 9010 must not be as thirsty as those quad port rigs...
> 
> View attachment 422895


Might not be. Seems the more compression isn't what you want on a milling saw. A stock 395 cut just as much on a tank and a 088 cut more wood per gallon of mix.


----------



## cuttinties

mdavlee said:


> Might not be. Seems the more compression isn't what you want on a milling saw. A stock 395 cut just as much on a tank and a 088 cut more wood per gallon of mix.


Case volume is a big factor on mileage too.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cuttinties said:


> Nobody around stocks .050


Hit n miss saw shop stocks .050 B&Cs


----------



## 67L36Driver

67L36Driver said:


> The MS200T from the pile pumps 130(ish), pops on a prime. Heck, I had the poor old turd running. Good throttle response to boot.
> The bad: it needs everything except the engine, ignition and carb.
> View attachment 422825
> 
> View attachment 422826
> View attachment 422827
> 
> View attachment 422828
> 
> 
> I figured it to leak like a seive at the crack but only a slow drip. Fuel line leaks much worse.


I put the 200T on KC Craigslist. I will ship to a regular Midlander. 
Needs about 300-350 in parts by my estimate.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Started work on the Big Dog (066).
Is the 56mm P/C kit worth the extra bux?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. I don't know on the 56cc .

Good morning .coffee is good.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Started work on the Big Dog (066).
> Is the 56cc P/C kit worth the extra bux?


Big bore kits are hit and miss. What's your budget on that saw? I've got an used OEM top end.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas!


----------



## cuttinties

Looks like I'm logging in the rain today fellas


----------



## Hinerman

cuttinties said:


> Looks like I'm logging in the rain today fellas


 
Been raining hard here for a few hours too...Have a good day everybody and be safe.


----------



## cuttinties

Hinerman said:


> Been raining hard here for a few hours too...Have a good day everybody and be safe.


My middle name is safe [emoji41]


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> My middle name is safe [emoji41]


That means no getting squished either..
Cause you can't run away, cause you stuck in the mud...

Or in Alan's case, slip and fall down...
Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Been raining hard here for a few hours too...Have a good day everybody and be safe.


Please send some our way Thomas..
Muh oats are starting to look parched...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like the rest of the week is wet.


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> That means no getting squished either..
> Cause you can't run away, cause you stuck in the mud...
> 
> Or in Alan's case, slip and fall down...
> Lol..


My feet are big enough to give me a high weight displacement


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Please send some our way Thomas..
> Muh oats are starting to look parched...




Radar looks like you won't be dry much longer.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Please send some our way Thomas..
> Muh oats are starting to look parched...


Looks like you are gettin rain now Matt. We sure need some over here!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Carl. I don't know on the 56cc .
> 
> Good morning .coffee is good.



Darn, I ment to type 56mm as the bore size rather than the original 54mm.

Tie guy: I'll get the jug off this pup later and see just what we are up against. I also have a MS650 carcass so maybe go both ways.

I've always been a 'no replacement for displacement' kind of mindset.


----------



## mdavlee

The extra displacement with small transfers and loose squish don't help though.


----------



## 67L36Driver

mdavlee said:


> The extra displacement with small transfers and loose squish don't help though.



Good to know. Thanks bud.

It also appeals to my 'cheap arse geezer' mentality.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> The extra displacement with small transfers and loose squish don't help though.


Yeah.. I would think just removing the base gasket and raising the transfers .5mm would make for a solid running 066. Might use a bit more fuel..


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Looks like you are gettin rain now Matt. We sure need some over here!


It may be headed your way Don..


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone . Carl tank/handle is in the mail. Hope everyone enjoys the liquid sunshine and has a great day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cloudy and windy here. Setting up for another storm.

Driving my next door neighbor nuts. Works construction and hard to get the jobs done.

Thanks bigtuna!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Carl, are you going to Samtips?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> Carl, are you going to Samtips?



Nope. Not in the cards.

You can take the detour up 29 or I can meet you in Cameron on I35 to hand off the Mac.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm seeing a pattern in the junk from the landscaper.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

is that a different saw from what you show'd yestiddy? what's he feeding them saws? let me guess, no air filter, dirty fins, bad mix


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> is that a different saw from what you show'd yestiddy? what's he feeding them saws? let me guess, no air filter, dirty fins, bad mix



046 yesterday. 066 today.
Yup, all of the above. Plus ignorant workers who don't give a crap.


----------



## cuttinties

cuttinties said:


> My middle name is safe [emoji41]


Ok I may have stretched the truth a bit.


----------



## Locust Cutter

cuttinties said:


> Nobody around stocks .050


Not to kick you, but why are you running .050 on a 385xp Husky? You'd be a lot better off with either .058 or .063 gauge. They stretch less with significant horsepower applied to them in big wood and they're easier to find... Not to mention since Stihl chains are predominately .063-3/8" that would make life easier. You can run whatever ou want on it, but if our complaining about parts availability, the least you could do would be to help yourself and use the easiest chains to find...


----------



## cuttinties

Locust Cutter said:


> Not to kick you, but why are you running .050 on a 385xp Husky? You'd be a lot better off with either .058 or .063 gauge. They stretch less with significant horsepower applied to them in big wood and they're easier to find... Not to mention since Stihl chains are predominately .063-3/8" that would make life easier. You can run whatever ou want on it, but if our complaining about parts availability, the least you could do would be to help yourself and use the easiest chains to find...


A .050 bar saves you about $140 throughout its lifetime if you keep the rails straight and dressed. When they wear you can start running. 058 then you can step to an .063. And stretching is hardly a concern on a 84DL chain. None of the wood is hardly what I consider big. Cottonwood gets larger but 99% of what's logged every day could be done with 72dl. But this doesn't change the fact that 90% of Husqvarna equipment in the area in which I'm from is sold with .050.


----------



## Locust Cutter

An order to Bailey's, Madsen's or otherwise would fix that easily. Life is too short and there are too many options available to the consumer to run a saw a certain way. Hw would it save you $140?


----------



## cuttinties

Locust Cutter said:


> An order to Bailey's, Madsen's or otherwise would fix that easily. Life is too short and there are too many options available to the consumer to run a saw a certain way. Hw would it save you $140?


The .050 bar wears into a. 058 and .063. 24 inch bars are 70ish. You buy .063 and when it wears you pitch it. The only reason I'm not running. 404 is that I'm going use up my 3/8 stuff. Throughout the course of the year .404 will be cheaper per dl by quite a bit.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Gotcha.


----------



## cuttinties

I'd like to apologize if I came off grouchy. I'm a bit sore right now. I got lucky today.


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> I'd like to apologize if I came off grouchy. I'm a bit sore right now. I got lucky today.


Told you..
Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow

In the jewels? Or the shin this time?


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Told you..
> Lol..


This wasn't a slip of feet or mind. A log rolled when I was bucking and got run over by a couple of 20 inch x 10'6 red oak logs. I'm feeling pretty lucky to have gimped away from that mess. No news on broken bones or anything. Have to wait until the morning and see if I can still walk. If I can walk I'll work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cuttinties said:


> This wasn't a slip of feet or mind. A log rolled when I was bucking and got run over by a couple of 20 inch x 10'6 red oak logs. I'm feeling pretty lucky to have gimped away from that mess. No news on broken bones or anything. Have to wait until the morning and see if I can still walk. If I can walk I'll work.



Good thing the ground was soft or at least I hope it was.


----------



## cuttinties

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good thing the ground was soft or at least I hope it was.


There was another log between me and the ground. Basically made a manwich out of my left leg. 

Dark but you can see the outline of the butt end of the log the inside is much worse. Things are turning colors. And my lower leg into my foot is pretty swollen as well as my thigh. I'll worry about x-rays when I can't walk.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cuttinties said:


> There was another log between me and the ground. Basically made a manwich out of my left leg.
> 
> Dark but you can see the outline of the butt end of the log the inside is much worse. Things are turning colors. And my lower leg into my foot is pretty swollen as well as my thigh. I'll worry about x-rays when I can't walk.





Easy this is getting close to X rated. On a serious note hope you can walk in the morning. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## cuttinties

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Easy this is getting close to X rated.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] On a serious note hope you can walk in the morning. Could have been a lot worse.


I'm grateful that a possible broken leg was all that came of it.


----------



## Oliver1655

I'm glad you were able to walk away in any manner!

Praying you will be able to get rest tonight.


----------



## cuttinties

Oliver1655 said:


> I'm glad you were able to walk away in any manor!
> 
> Praying you will be able to get rest tonight.


I appreciate the kind words. I was happy the logs kept rolling and I didn't have to get cut out.


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> I appreciate the kind words. I was happy the logs kept rolling and I didn't have to get cut out.


I've had one pin me before...
Heavy, ain't they...
Make ya feel sorta small and stuff..


----------



## Hedgerow

One of the fallers from MO walnut I service saws for, took a saw to the neck.. He still can't say how it happened, but he was limbing a tree and a limb flipped it back at him..
Quite the scar from 4 teeth that fillet'd his skin and left the jugular exposed, but un cut...
Even the doctors were squeamish about stapling him up being that close to a blood shower.. Gotta be careful out there.. Stay at it and chalk this near miss up to earned wisdom..


----------



## cobey

Glad you all made it out with your parts intact


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS460 crankcase assembly is up for grabs. The top end was trash and the handle/tank big honkin' crack.[emoji13]

The 046 will save.[emoji39]

One MS440 will save but the other is looking 'iffy'. Another with part of ring land blown out.


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> I've had one pin me before...
> Heavy, ain't they...
> Make ya feel sorta small and stuff..


I don't really remember anything but throwing the saw and running like men were chasing me.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> The MS460 crankcase assembly is up for grabs. The top end was trash and the handle/tank big honkin' crack.[emoji13]
> 
> The 046 will save.[emoji39]
> 
> One MS440 will save but the other is looking 'iffy'. Another with part of ring land blown out.


I'd be interested in the 440 before you fix it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> I'd be interested in the 440 before you fix it.



We will give you first dibbs on condition. 

The condition being, there are fellow Midlanders on this thread that I owe a 'solid' to. Meaning, that if they call dibbs your's will be pre empted.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey.
cuttinties, hope yer doing well this morn.
yall have a great spring day.


----------



## cuttinties

Well there's only one place of real discomfort when I work. It starts at about the hip and ends in my toes. I'm swollen and my speed this morning isn't anything impressive. But the show must go on.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cuttinties said:


> Well there's only one place of real discomfort when I work. It starts at about the hip and ends in my toes. I'm swollen and my speed this morning isn't anything impressive. But the show must go on.



Hope you get limbered up.

Morning Jerry.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. No tornados here but we had a LOT of thunder and lightning with several inches of rain.

Have a good one and be safe.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cuttinties said:


> Well there's only one place of real discomfort when I work. It starts at about the hip and ends in my toes. I'm swollen and my speed this morning isn't anything impressive. But the show must go on.


 so, all in all, just a small place, eh?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> Well there's only one place of real discomfort when I work. It starts at about the hip and ends in my toes. I'm swollen and my speed this morning isn't anything impressive. But the show must go on.



Those types of injuries come back to haunt you when you get old. Them same places are easily aggravated later in life.


----------



## Locust Cutter

No apologies needed. I am coming from a firewood point of view. I don't know Jack about felling for production although I suspect some things are comparable.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Thank God I haven't been there (narrowly). I have had a few shift while releasing load that I knew they had, further than I expected them to. A few near misses have made me much more slow and deliberate when cutting trunks under tension... Long bars can be handy for firewood at times, especially when either Mother nature or a hack with a skidsteer felled the tree and you're cleaning it up...


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Those types of injuries come back to haunt you when you get old. Them same places are easily aggravated later in life.


Aahhhh.... Memories....


----------



## cuttinties

jerrycmorrow said:


> hey.
> cuttinties, hope yer doing well this morn.
> yall have a great spring day.


Not a good day. I'm probably calling tomorrow it for this job. There's a difference between communication and disrespect. Apparently one of the guys cutting made himself boss and feels that disrespect is the only form of communication. Had he opened his mouth like he did in my early 20's and late teen years I wouldn't so kind as to leave the job site. I used to think that beating on people fixed things. It took quite a bit of jail time to figure it out. I'm not a bad ass but I've never been scared to stand my ground. I've had reconstructive surgery on my hand which wasn't cheap financially or physically. But it serves as a daily reminder when I get good and hot that regardless of how hard you beat on someone you'll never win a fight. And you'll never lose a fight you walk away from. I'm not a great person and I make mistakes every day, but I'm not going to relive that lifestyle. I've been called worse things by better people. Tomorrow is a check and fishing. Clear my mind and go on about my life. It's not worth regretting tomorrow.


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you get limbered up.
> 
> Morning Jerry.


My leg hurts I'm moving slow. But I'll survive. I will say that after he got me good and mad my leg didn't hurt so bad. Made it a little easier to get in the truck and leave opposed to listening to his babble.


----------



## workshop

cuttinties said:


> Not a good day. I'm probably calling tomorrow it for this job. There's a difference between communication and disrespect. Apparently one of the guys cutting made himself boss and feels that disrespect is the only form of communication. Had he opened his mouth like he did in my early 20's and late teen years I wouldn't so kind as to leave the job site. I used to think that beating on people fixed things. It took quite a bit of jail time to figure it out. I'm not a bad ass but I've never been scared to stand my ground. I've had reconstructive surgery on my hand which wasn't cheap financially or physically. But it serves as a daily reminder when I get good and hot that regardless of how hard you beat on someone you'll never win a fight. And you'll never lose a fight you walk away from. I'm not a great person and I make mistakes every day, but I'm not going to relive that lifestyle. I've been called worse things by better people. Tomorrow is a check and fishing. Clear my mind and go on about my life. It's not worth regretting tomorrow.
> 
> My leg hurts I'm moving slow. But I'll survive. I will say that after he got me good and mad my leg didn't hurt so bad. Made it a little easier to get in the truck and leave opposed to listening to his babble.


I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## cuttinties

workshop said:


> I hope everything works out well for you.


It'll work out. At some point my attempts at being a responsible adult will yield something. It's frustrating and difficult to handle, but I'll survive.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yer right. sometimes the high road takes a little time to bear fruit. but it will eventually. hang in there.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I hope everything works out well for you.


 
I 2nd that notion...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Another thunderstorm rolling thru here.

Matt: you get some rain on your oats?


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> One of the fallers from MO walnut I service saws for, took a saw to the neck.. He still can't say how it happened, but he was limbing a tree and a limb flipped it back at him..
> Quite the scar from 4 teeth that fillet'd his skin and left the jugular exposed, but un cut...
> Even the doctors were squeamish about stapling him up being that close to a blood shower.. Gotta be careful out there.. Stay at it and chalk this near miss up to earned wisdom..




It is a bad sign when you walk into the ER through the ambulance door, and the doctors gasp. Just saying.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Getting a good soaker tonight. Looks like it may be set in for all night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Getting a good soaker tonight. Looks like it may be set in for all night.



You don't have the Platte River over there. It's been coming up steady the past week. Likely flood Rosendale and Agency, Mo..


----------



## Locust Cutter

I hope that there aren't too many people displaced...


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Another thunderstorm rolling thru here.
> 
> Matt: you get some rain on your oats?


Nope.. Got a tenth the other morning..
Squat since then..


----------



## Hedgerow

I think I actually got a logging gig...
Why am I not so excited about it...??
Lol...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Locust Cutter said:


> I hope that there aren't too many people displaced...



Them people are used to it. Just about evry spring they have to shut hwy. 48 into the small town of Rolsendale.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Nope.. Got a tenth the other morning..
> Squat since then..



It is pouring down hard here now....again. 

Just got home from another awards banquet for my daughter. It is her senior year. Tonight was the "Superintendent's Banquet". To get on the Superintendent's Honor Roll you have to have straight A's, I don't think you can even have an A-. Out of 250 seniors there were only 6-8 whom qualified. They honor students from 4th-12th grade. The banquet is huge, several hundred in attendance. They invite all the local dignitaries, parents, teachers, etc. They honor retiring teachers, present teacher of the year award, and present the kids with their certificates.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I think I actually got a logging gig...
> Why am I not so excited about it...??
> Lol...



When do we start?


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> I think I actually got a logging gig...
> Why am I not so excited about it...??
> Lol...


We both know the answer to that lol


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> When do we start?


There are some folks that have such small amounts of walnut that the bigger logging outfits aren't interested...
Enter..
Two dumbasses that are willing to do it...
We'll see if it's worth it...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> There are some folks that have such small amounts of walnut that the bigger logging outfits aren't interested...
> Enter..
> Two dumbasses that are willing to do it...
> We'll see if it's worth it...



That made me laugh. Is anything we do wood related worth it monetarily? Enter the ....


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> There are some folks that have such small amounts of walnut that the bigger logging outfits aren't interested...
> Enter..
> Two dumbasses that are willing to do it...
> We'll see if it's worth it...


Walnut prices are capped until the sap stops running.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> That made me laugh. Is anything we do wood related worth it monetarily? Enter the ....


That's what I told him.. Worst case scenario, we waste $100 worth of fuel and a weekend to get a load of walnut logs...
I've done way worse than that...


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> Walnut prices are capped until the sap stops running.


Don't worry, it'll be months before we get to it..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I think I actually got a logging gig...
> Why am I not so excited about it...??
> Lol...








Hinerman said:


> It is pouring down hard here now....again.
> 
> Just got home from another awards banquet for my daughter. It is her senior year. Tonight was the "Superintendent's Banquet". To get on the Superintendent's Honor Roll you have to have straight A's, I don't think you can even have an A-. Out of 250 seniors there were only 6-8 whom qualified. They honor students from 4th-12th grade. The banquet is huge, several hundred in attendance. They invite all the local dignitaries, parents, teachers, etc. They honor retiring teachers, present teacher of the year award, and present the kids with their certificates.



Congratulations. 


Good Morning all its Friday.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. My power went out last night and is still out. I normally work at home but came into the office to work since my power is out. 

Anyhow, have a good one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning me beauties. and all you ugly guys too. great day to yall


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think it rained all night man it is wet.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think it rained all night man it is wet.


We're actually getting some rain now Kenneth..
Probably half an inch in the last hour...

I turned the fan on and pointed it east to blow some over toward Don..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> We're actually getting some rain now Kenneth..
> Probably half an inch in the last hour...
> 
> I turned the fan on and pointed it east to blow some over toward Don..


 
You would not believe how hard it rained here last night. Here is an excerpt from an article I just read online:

*Storms that spawned 51 tornadoes in several southern Plains states late Wednesday also brought torrential downpours in central Oklahoma so heavy that a 43-year-old Oklahoma City woman drowned after becoming trapped inside her underground storm cellar.
"It just flooded with her in it, and she couldn't get out because it was like a river coming down on top of her," said police Sgt. Gary Knight. "I don't recall it ever raining like that before."*


----------



## Homelite410

We had 1.3" in 15 min last night... Morning all! Lurch, we misses you at the gtg!


----------



## 67L36Driver

So, it cost me seventy five bux for a recoil housing for this MS 441 to find out it has 155 psi compression.

Ring Ding Ding! We have a winner!

Now to figure out which of the two carb throats to dribble fuel in to prime it. Yikes! WTH!


----------



## Homelite410

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321748791966?_mwBanner=1 woof!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321748791966?_mwBanner=1 woof!



Holy moley..........[emoji10]


----------



## 67L36Driver

441 runs and oil pump pumps oil.

Running fat at low speed even with the idle speed screw way in.

I need a carb guru....


----------



## Locust Cutter

What's Black Walnut going for? A neighbor of my Mother has one She's talked abut having out. It has a nice canopy, is about 28-32"DBH and doesn't have branches for the first 16' or so. Should make some nice boards, but I have no clue on how to figure scale(s)...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> What's Black Walnut going for? A neighbor of my Mother has one She's talked abut having out. It has a nice canopy, is about 28-32"DBH and doesn't have branches for the first 16' or so. Should make some nice boards, but I have no clue on how to figure scale(s)...


$1 to $2 per BD foot.. 36" DBH x 10' long = ~600 BF _I think._


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dang I've burnt some expensive fire wood years ago.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Dang I've burnt some expensive fire wood years ago.


I think there's a lot of "conditions" to log pricing... 
Like Day, and Mood, and weather...


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> $1 to $2 per BD foot.. 36" DBH x 10' long = ~600 BF _I think._


Log that big you'll want Doyle scale. Ends up 640 Bd ft. Wait till October and you can sneak $4.50 Bd for veneer


----------



## cuttinties

Locust Cutter said:


> What's Black Walnut going for? A neighbor of my Mother has one She's talked abut having out. It has a nice canopy, is about 28-32"DBH and doesn't have branches for the first 16' or so. Should make some nice boards, but I have no clue on how to figure scale(s)...


International will pay better for smaller logs. Doyle scale starts paying better around 22in


----------



## Homelite410

today's project!


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> Log that big you'll want Doyle scale. Ends up 640 Bd ft. Wait till October and you can sneak $4.50 Bd for veneer


Most logs won't cut the veneer mustard. I would rather under promise and over deliver. If you score a couple veneer grades, it's like gravy on yer taters.


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Most logs won't cut the veneer mustard. I would rather under promise and over deliver. If you score a couple veneer grades, it's like gravy on yer taters.


I love me some taters


----------



## cuttinties

Speaking of taters who has planted sweet taters?


----------



## Hedgerow

cuttinties said:


> Speaking of taters who has planted sweet taters?


Too early.. Usually mid-May or late may for those.


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Too early.. Usually mid-May or late may for those.


It's been pretty warm so thought I'd ask. I believe that we should have a big sweet tater contest.


----------



## Homelite410

all done, I hope he likes it!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Most logs won't cut the veneer mustard.


 
Does 2-3% (of walnut trees harvested) sound right on cutting the mustard for veneer grade? Seems like I heard that before, possibly even less. Maybe Alan will chime in and educate us...


----------



## cuttinties

Hinerman said:


> Does 2-3% (of walnut trees harvested) sound right on cutting the mustard for veneer grade? Seems like I heard that before, possibly even less. Maybe Alan will chime in and educate us...


I will say what is grade quality and what pays as grade quality will depend on the mill. They in most cases will look for any reason not to pay full price for a log.


----------



## Hinerman

cuttinties said:


> I will say what is grade quality and what pays as grade quality will depend on the mill. They in most cases will look for any reason not to pay full price for a log.


 
I have never logged or been to a mill but I was in the scrap metal industry for a few years. The logging/mill industry sounds a lot like the scrap metal industry; meaning the mills will stick it to you just like the scrap yard will, some more than others.


----------



## cuttinties

Hinerman said:


> I have never logged or been to a mill but I was in the scrap metal industry for a few years. The logging/mill industry sounds a lot like the scrap metal industry; meaning the mills will stick it to you just like the scrap yard will, some more than others.


That pretty much sums it up. The trick is don't let them see you coming. Learn the scale systems. You'd be surprised at how many "cull" logs get sawn up. 500 Bd ft isn't hard to get snuck in as culls. The more you know the less likely you are going to be shafted.


----------



## Oliver1655

Mike that bar looks sharp! Were you able to program the machine run automatically or did you have to do it manually?


Who's the lucky owner?


----------



## Homelite410

Oliver1655 said:


> Mike that bar looks sharp! Were you able to program the machine run automatically or did you have to do it manually?
> 
> 
> Who's the lucky owner?


It was 10 lines of 54 holes staggered 1/4 hole offset half hole.The bar is a gift for a good friend on here! And yes CNC 21min per side.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> all done, I hope he likes it!


That's really nice, Mike. Very well done.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> all done, I hope he likes it!


That's really nice, Mike. Very well done.


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> Does 2-3% (of walnut trees harvested) sound right on cutting the mustard for veneer grade? Seems like I heard that before, possibly even less. Maybe Alan will chime in and educate us...


 Yessir, that sounds close. All I know is, the last Walnut job I helped with had three hundred trees, and ten of the logs went to a veneer buyer.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> It was 10 lines of 54 holes staggered 1/4 hole offset half hole.The bar is a gift for a good friend on here! And yes CNC 21min per side.


A fresh black tip would look extremely cool on that Mike..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> all done, I hope he likes it!




If thats for me Mike I like It. Very nice. Man I would hate to use such a nice looking bar. I am sure whoever it's for will like it.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> A fresh black tip would look extremely cool on that Mike..


Yes sir it is gonna get a black tip if I can find a black ES bar tip!


----------



## old cookie

Hedge when you get ready to log that walnut come over and look at ours.We have quite a few some are very nice.I went down to pick up another load of wood yesterday and a bobcat was on my woodpile.We got 1.4 inches og rain lastnight .


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have a MS440 and a MS460 crankcase assembly surplus from the pile. Not going to chase parts to build them from nearly scratch.

The MS441 (#11) is a runner. 046 (#13) piston due tomorrow.

I need two 440 type and two 066 type clutch covers.

Edit: if I read it right, everything from a 026 to an 066 uses the same clutch cover?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Raining again. It sounds like its here for for the day Glad I don't like car racing. Do they race in the rain ?


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Got home from Kansas last night around 8:00. Hopefully that was my last trip. Skies are creepy dark this morning in central mo. Probably not getting any yard work done today. Have a good one.


----------



## Oliver1655

Gray over cast day. Reminds me of being on the coast. Great for taking pictures, minimal shadowing & dampness really brings out the colors.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin everone, looks like we may have got another inch of rain last nite, according to the feed buskets. Beautiful sunshine right now.


----------



## Hinerman

I think we got 3-4 last night with 2-5 more predicted. Sun shining now.

Took the boys to see Avengers last night at the IMAX in Tulsa. I love that stuff. The boys had never been to IMAX before. It is coooool, makes you feel like you are in the movie.

Have a good day. Carry on...


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> I have a MS440 and a MS460 crankcase assembly surplus from the pile. Not going to chase parts to build them from nearly scratch.
> 
> The MS441 (#11) is a runner. 046 (#13) piston due tomorrow.
> 
> I need two 440 type and two 066 type clutch covers.
> 
> Edit: if I read it right, everything from a 026 to an 066 uses the same clutch cover?


026 to 066 same clutch cover.


----------



## bigtuna

Just got done puttin a omega module in the neighbors 032av. He brought it over couple days ago. Said it's been at a friends house for 3 yrs. Supposedly a good chainsaw repair person. Any way. Cleaned the carb , new fuel. Got it to start and run like crap. Wouldn't rev. Wouldn't idle. Checked spark very eratic pattern. Omega went on without a hitch.


----------



## 67L36Driver

046 from the pile likes his new piston. Still needs more parts to be truly 'fixed'.

With his 441 buddy in back.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna: This pants leg you sent is truly a wonderful invention. I can lay it across my legs and not get my jeans dirty when tinkering a powerhead.


----------



## bigtuna

I just thought you could always use another grease rag. I know I can. And I'll want to see pics of the recycled tank/handle after you get it put back together


----------



## jetmd

Mike, the engine turning on the bar looks great!
What is the pitch/length/gauge? I will see if I have a new chain for you to give the recipient.
Let me know and I will bring one with me to the charity cut next weekend.

I feel like a little Mexican, maybe a chimichonga and a margarita!

I think I will take Brenda out for supper......later Fella's


----------



## cuttinties

Best stress relief in the world is take kids fishing. My youngest niece and nephew. The oldest nice is busy doing dance stuffs to go fishing. Ole pork chop had a good day. Hunter had some fun too. He unfortunately is just like I was and missed a few because he was gawking.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 028 is next. Ran out of parts for the big dudes till Jack Horner opens Monday.

The landscaper guy I got the pile from is going to come up with more complete saws before I buy any more from him. Too much stupid, piddly stuff missing in this batch.


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Mike, the engine turning on the bar looks great!
> What is the pitch/length/gauge? I will see if I have a new chain for you to give the recipient.
> Let me know and I will bring one with me to the charity cut next weekend.
> 
> I feel like a little Mexican, maybe a chimichonga and a margarita!
> 
> I think I will take Brenda out for supper......later Fella's


Chet? You may well feel like a little Mexican, but I can assure you, you aren't, nor ever will be, mistaken for a little Mexican... 
Sooo..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Chet? You may well feel like a little Mexican, but I can assure you, you aren't, nor ever will be, mistaken for a little Mexican...
> Sooo..



Yeah, no doubt..........

Parts for the 066 hit Chicago. Hoo Rah!


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Mike, the engine turning on the bar looks great!
> What is the pitch/length/gauge? I will see if I have a new chain for you to give the recipient.
> Let me know and I will bring one with me to the charity cut next weekend.
> 
> I feel like a little Mexican, maybe a chimichonga and a margarita!
> 
> I think I will take Brenda out for supper......later Fella's


Chet, 3/8 72dl .050 ga be sweet? 






saw shockwave today in person. 3 Pratt & Whitney J34-48 turbine engines on a semi chassis. They said fuel consumption was 184 
Gallon in 1500'. Sheesh!






We got to see the Blue Angles too! The sound of 5 FA-18's with afterburners engaged truly makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> bigtuna: This pants leg you sent is truly a wonderful invention. I can lay it across my legs and not get my jeans dirty when tinkering a powerhead.
> View attachment 423676


???????
Workbench ?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> ???????
> Workbench ?



Well it is crowded with crap. Besides, standing too much tends to make my hemroids bark.

We need something besides my tiny needle nose pliers to put the pin locks in the piston. Damn things drive me nuts.[emoji35]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Chet, 3/8 72dl .050 ga be sweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw shockwave today in person. 3 Pratt & Whitney J34-48 turbine engines on a semi chassis. They said fuel consumption was 184
> Gallon in 1500'. Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to see the Blue Angles too! The sound of 5 FA-18's with afterburners engaged truly makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck.



What made my 'hair stand on end' is calling in four duce mortar rounds danger close.

And, the best aircraft for close in ground support was the piston prop driven A1E Skyraider in my limited experience. Phantom you instructed to hit an area. Skyraider to hit that fellow hiding behind that tree.


----------



## jetmd

Mike, I will get on it. See you Friday!!


----------



## jetmd

Hegderow, you Sir are probably correct.


----------



## cobey

More work at the hot rod shop, finished the fuel system, fixed 
The drive shaft that someone beat up (had to repair u joint holes) 
Got motor mount stands in, bled the brakes on the 64 SS 
Started looking at the frame back half for the 59 Chevy elco ... 
Pooped out


----------



## 67L36Driver

Took mother to Cracker Barrel last nite. Geezer restaurant. Rested on the way to the car.



I told her it was too dark but she don't listen.

And: Morning midlanders!


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Took mother to Cracker Barrel last nite. Geezer restaurant. Rested on the way to the car.
> View attachment 423773
> 
> 
> I told her it was too dark but she don't listen.
> 
> And: Morning midlanders!



Carl, you need a chainsaw sittin' on that checker table.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Chet, 3/8 72dl .050 ga be sweet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw shockwave today in person. 3 Pratt & Whitney J34-48 turbine engines on a semi chassis. They said fuel consumption was 184
> Gallon in 1500'. Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got to see the Blue Angles too! The sound of 5 FA-18's with afterburners engaged truly makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck.


Very nice Mike! I love their sneak pass. Nothing like getting surprised by a full afterburner low level pass from behind. 
We've got two airshows planned in the next month. I end up taking 800-1000 pics per show.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl, Sawnami and crew.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> What made my 'hair stand on end' is calling in four duce mortar rounds danger close.
> 
> And, the best aircraft for close in ground support was the piston prop driven A1E Skyraider in my limited experience. Phantom you instructed to hit an area. Skyraider to hit that fellow hiding behind that tree.



Carl, you have my full respect. I would never want to be in a position to have to call in ground support. That would mean that you're pretty deep into the thick of the situation.


----------



## Homelite410

What was cool for me was to see the cockpit inside the CH-47 Foxtrot in which Rockwell does the avionics for and we are a supplier for Rockwell. I did recognize some components on the displays!!


----------



## jetmd

There is a certain level of excitement when you see equipment in action/complete that you had a hand in building.

Brenda and I worked on the B1B program and every time we see one either static or in flight we are very proud of the work we did in the '80's.


----------



## jetmd

A good friend of ours is a Bone pilot stationed currently at Elsworth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all Have fun and be safe . Sun is shining .


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> There is a certain level of excitement when you see equipment in action/complete that you had a hand in building.
> 
> Brenda and I worked on the B1B program and every time we see one either static or in flight we are very proud of the work we did in the '80's.


The most thrilling pass I've experienced was at Canon Range with a B-1b at 500 feet, Mach .95 and full afterburner after he dropped a 1000# inert bomb on a simulated runway. Forget live ordinance, that's all it would take for me to surrender. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Carl, you have my full respect. I would never want to be in a position to have to call in ground support. That would mean that you're pretty deep into the thick of the situation.


Damn straight...
Means things are pretty sporty..
Mornin all..


----------



## Homelite410

That is the sound of freedom!


----------



## Homelite410

Chet, did you work in Palmdale at the skunk works?


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> A good friend of ours is a Bone pilot stationed currently at Elsworth.


Took a tour of Elsworth AFB. Pretty impressive. I remember one of their runways was concrete 3 feet thick and 2-1/2 miles long. At the time that I visited, they had enough nukes in storage to become a nuclear power on their own. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Chet, were you in Palmdale at the Skunk Works?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nights when I was out on a four man ambush, I would call in defensive targets. But, I would wait until about one am. That way the mortor platoon would have to get out of their sack to fire the mission. 

Pissed they were.


----------



## jetmd

Brenda and I where at the Rockwell Intl. location in Columbus, OH prior to Rockwell it was North American Aircraft
Forward intermediate fuselage, Engine nacelles and wing carrythrough.
Brenda worked in the Blueprint crib and I worked special projects, got to learn a lot!
That was FUN times, we completed production of the contracted 100 units and the layoffs came and the plant got closed.
Otherwise we would have never left, I can not express how much I loved working there and how proud I was to help build that bomber.


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks to the cold war we have some amazing aircraft, most of which were designed on a draft able not on a computer!


----------



## sawnami

Pic of an FA-18 that I took at Whiteman AFB a while back. Their airshow is June 13&14. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

I thought they weren't allowed to do that?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Do what?


----------



## Homelite410

Sonic boom.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Question for the Stihl heads in the crew:
Do the intake boot get a tin sleeve inside like a Farm Boss type or not.



Don't remember there being one there but I bet I'm not the first person inside this thing.

And: where on the engine did the ground wire from the 'switch' attach. That was missing also.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to do that?


OK as long as they stay under Mach 1. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Pic of an FA-18 that I took at Whiteman AFB a while back. Their airshow is June 13&14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Tight turn, medium speed and high humidity. Moisture on low pressure side condenses to a cloud of 'steam'.

I think................and stuff........


----------



## sawnami

sawnami said:


> OK as long as they stay under Mach 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was at Scott AFB
> Sent from my SM-N910V





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Tight turn, medium speed and high humidity. Moisture on low pressure side condenses to a cloud of 'steam'.
> 
> I think................and stuff........


You're on it Carl. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

This is a boom correct?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Tight turn, medium speed and high humidity. Moisture on low pressure side condenses to a cloud of 'steam'.
> 
> I think................and stuff........



That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> That's what I was thinking, too.


OK, I stand corrected!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> This is a boom correct?


I've seen that picture before. That's a boom.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> This is a boom correct?


That particular one was an out-at-sea no land near full fledged BOOM 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Depends on the humidity. I've got some pics of some pretty impressive vapor bursts from A-10's.

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

This isn't a vapor burst. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

The FA 18 were cool but "Fat Albert" C-130 was real neat to see how versatile that aircraft was with steep ascent, steep descent, and reverse pitching the props to short stop! That was cool. I had a chance to fly in a B-25 Mitchell but I didnt want to see 3 sad Lil girls watch dad take off and not get to go too...


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> The FA 18 were cool but "Fat Albert" C-130 was real neat to see how versatile that aircraft was with steep ascent, steep descent, and reverse pitching the props to short stop! That was cool. I had a chance to fly in a B-25 Mitchell but I didnt want to see 3 sad Lil girls watch dad take off and not get to go too...


Did they do a JATO takeoff?

It's impressive to see a C-130 take off like a fighter jet. That air frame will sure take some punishment. Got a lot of respect for that aircraft. Especially an AC-130 Specter

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

No they didn't do that. Website said they are out of cylinders!


----------



## sawnami

BTW I believe that Fat Albert is piloted by a lady now. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Question for the Stihl heads in the crew:
> Do the intake boot get a tin sleeve inside like a Farm Boss type or not.
> View attachment 423852
> 
> 
> Don't remember there being one there but I bet I'm not the first person inside this thing.
> 
> And: where on the engine did the ground wire from the 'switch' attach. That was missing also.
> 
> Thanks fellas!


Yes Carl.. Should get a metal ring.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V



I saw that once. Was really, really cool.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Yes Carl.. Should get a metal ring.



Crap! So close to firing the little pup up!

Got to make a kill switch ground anyway.


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> BTW I believe that Fat Albert is piloted by a lady now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Yep. It sure is.


----------



## cuttinties

Homelite410 said:


> Sonic boom.


Wait until you're on a Kayak floating around drinking a beer catching some sun and fish on the Current River, then boom you're wet.............and it's not because you fell in the water. Loud enough the water ripples and your ass ingests half the seat.


----------



## Homelite410

Happy mother's day to us!!! Southern Mo beef!!!!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Happy mother's day to us!!! Southern Mo beef!!!!


I'm on my way up.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I'm on my way up.


Grab some tater salad on the way!!


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all geezers will like this bad ass gem! http://m.ebay.com/itm/121647888016?_mwBanner=1


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Y'all geezers will like this bad ass gem! http://m.ebay.com/itm/121647888016?_mwBanner=1


Lord, that is an evil looking thing. Cool, though.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Happy mother's day to us!!! Southern Mo beef!!!!



And we had Sonic burgers this evening. Blah!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Sonic boom.


I had one sonic boom in 1989 in ear shot of my apartment, I lived close to McConnell air force base in Wichita ...... that's what the apartment manager claimed. It shook me awake, or something did . I did see lots of jets and stuff flying around off my balcony of my apartment........


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> I had one sonic boom in 1989 in ear shot of my apartment, I lived close to McConnell air force base in Wichita ...... that's what the apartment manager claimed. It shook me awake, or something did . I did see lots of jets and stuff flying around off my balcony of my apartment........


I have never seen a picture of a sonic boom before.......... neat stuff


----------



## 67L36Driver

Would an 017 have the boot support ring like the 028?
I have two parts carcasses of those.



I may just pull them apart to salvage the freakin' screws they get a dollar apiece for!! Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

And: Morning midlanders!

Predicted to be dry next few days. The lawn is three days behind needing mowed.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Carl. Supposed to be dry here until Thursday; then rain from Thursday to Sunday. Mowing is not an option for awhile here.

Have a good one everybody...


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all! I hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## Hedgerow

At this point, we may raise the deck on the swamp mower and level the cat tails ..


----------



## cuttinties

Looks like I'm patching my muck boots and going to look at some timber today. Hopefully worth bidding on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tore apart a 017 and no, the sleeve don't fit. Rats!
Off to Jack Horner with a grocery list.
066 parts circling the drain in Chicago.

Pulled the cylinder off MS440 #2 and it looks fine despite the piston lost part of the rind land and broken rings. Have to do the same on the MS460.


----------



## Locust Cutter

jetmd said:


> There is a certain level of excitement when you see equipment in action/complete that you had a hand in building.
> 
> Brenda and I worked on the B1B program and every time we see one either static or in flight we are very proud of the work we did in the '80's.


When I enlisted in '99 I went to school to be a Crew Chief on B-1b's. I loved and despised that airplane. Everyone ought to try replacing an APU or over-wing fairing seal, just for fun... The front windscreens were a peach too. That said, I loved being around it and after busting my ass for 10-12hrs to watch one blast off with 40-50' trails of flame coming out of the 102's it was gratifying. I do miss them ver much and would like to know how many that bled on have now dropped in anger...



sawnami said:


> The most thrilling pass I've experienced was at Canon Range with a B-1b at 500 feet, Mach .95 and full afterburner after he dropped a 1000# inert bomb on a simulated runway. Forget live ordinance, that's all it would take for me to surrender.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Mine is similar but a bit different. There's and inert-only range near Salina, KS named Smoky Hill. It's one of the bigger range complexes in the mid-west. After the B.R.A.C. was over and we knew that we were losing the Bones, they did one final drop at smoky about a week before they left. The unit was invited out to see the drop along with family/friends due to that being the final farewell. The one I launched out that morning no. 86-115, was piloted by a friend/mentor of mine who was one of the best and most natural pilots I've ever seen. I asked him to give me one pass after the drops had been made in a N/S direction, cuing in on a small tower and my '85 Cutlass, as fast and low as the tower would allow. 

The result was that after the drops, I watched him fly off into the distance and disappear. A bit later there was a speck on the horizon. It got bigger slowly and then much faster. When he passed over, the shockwave was building at the wing glove, tail root and the nose and there was NO sound. However tall telephone poles are, he was about twice that height. As he passed over, (low enough that I spotted a missing apex fastener in the tail)... When the sound finally caught up, it caused a mild heart arrhythmia and my chest felt like it was in an earthquake. That was something I'll never forget.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Morning everyone.
RAIN DAY, I get to play chainsaw today.
I just bought another pile of scrap.
Yucky old poopers!
Hope everyone has a safe and fun day!


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Morning everyone.
> RAIN DAY, I get to play chainsaw today.
> I just bought another pile of scrap.View attachment 424014
> Yucky old poopers!
> Hope everyone has a safe and fun day!


I don't think I've ever seen a bigger pile of Super 2 parts.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a bigger pile of Super 2 parts.


That is not all!
There are a few more


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Morning everyone.
> RAIN DAY, I get to play chainsaw today.
> I just bought another pile of scrap.View attachment 424014
> Yucky old poopers!
> Hope everyone has a safe and fun day!



You need to find a twelve to fourteen year old eager to learn (and wash parts).


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> You need to find a twelve to fourteen year old eager to learn (and wash parts).


She is 7 lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good news is, the 028 runs and don't leak fuel.
Bad news is the freakin' oil tank leaks.[emoji35]

Now I have two cardinal rules for tinkering saws.
#1 is always, always dump the fuel out of a 'new to you' saw!!
#2 is check for tank leaks!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Borrowed Mo.Jim's Stihl type flywheel puller. Been poping flywheels off everything just because I can.[emoji12]


----------



## bigtuna

**** carl, defiantly not intentional sorry man. I thought every ounce of fuel was out. Just trying to help someone out.


----------



## SteveSS

Somebody a couple weeks ago was talking about wanting a John Deere 140, I think. There's a real nice one posted in one of the Facebook Groups that I look at. It's located in Linn, MO

https://www.facebook.com/groups/468079166677033/permalink/481872788631004/

If you don't have an account, I can pull down the pics and details and repost them here. Just let me know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna said:


> **** carl, defiantly not intentional sorry man. I thought every ounce of fuel was out. Just trying to help someone out.



Not a thing wrong with the fuel tank. It works just fine.

The oil tank, which is part of the crankcase, is leaking somewhere. Hopefully at the vent but with my luck it will be the seam.


----------



## Oliver1655

Carl, I started out in an 81mm straight leg unit. When the Humvee was being tested/evaluated, our unit was chosen to be one of the test units & became motorized. Later I was in a mechanized/tracked 4.2" mortar unit. While everyone spends time on gun crews, most of my time was spent in the FDC section.

Dad was stationed at Andrews, AFB in the mid 60's. It was not common for there to be some pilot ready to get out of the military to do a sonic boom pass every 4-6 months. You learned not to put fragile items on shelves pretty quick. Yes, it was a big no-no even back then.

A-10's at a firing range are mighty impressive! "Brrt", (1 sec), is all it took for the vulcan gatling gun to fire 100 rounds of 20mm.

Our son just graduated from flight school at Vance, AFB, OK in February & will be starting flight school for C-130-J's in July.


----------



## bigtuna

Alright carl, ya I know oil tank is part of the crank case, lol. Just wanted to make sure no fuel was in there. I also have the crank case , it's yours if you need it. Rough as a cobb. Not a speck of paint on the front. But I don't thank it leaks. Let me know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just finished cleaning up the 'extra' MS440 crankcase assembly for Jim. 
Will next see where the oil tank vent is on the 028. Havn't found it so far.

Edit: found the oil tank vent at the bar mount. Back flushed it with carb cleaner. Filled it with mineral spirits and no leak. 
Refill him with oil and sit overnight in a plastic tub.
Maybe OK after all.[emoji11]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the top end kit and plastic for the 066. We are in fat city![emoji12]


----------



## Homelite410

Carl, what's that puller look like?


----------



## Homelite410

here is the one I make and wanna sell on here. Its made from heat treated 4340 steel.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Carl, what's that puller look like?



They sell for twenty five bux plus postage on evilbay. Expressly for Stihls.



Center 'pusher' is 12mm bolt with tapered point. Hex adaptor has 22mm threads.

Good turrent lathe work but not much room for profit IMHO.

Put those little urchins of yours to work. Start a sweat shop.[emoji12]


----------



## Homelite410

My puller is more "versatile"


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> My puller is more "versatile"



Granted! But it won't work for Stihl flywheel. No puller bolt holes in what I have here.

Maybe the old Devils. 041 and such.

I use a Sears steering wheel/harmonic balancer puller. Way big slots tho.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning . Spring is back.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth! 

Morning midlanders!

No puddle of bar oil under the 028. We be smilin' . Test cut next.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

looks like that stihl puller could maybe be assembled from standard parts?


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Granted! But it won't work for Stihl flywheel. No puller bolt holes in what I have here.
> 
> Maybe the old Devils. 041 and such.
> 
> I use a Sears steering wheel/harmonic balancer puller. Way big slots tho.


You mean I ain't supposed to pick em up by the fins and hit the crank with a BFH???

Lol..


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everybody , looks like a nice day.


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> They sell for twenty five bux plus postage on evilbay. Expressly for Stihls.
> View attachment 424138
> 
> 
> Center 'pusher' is 12mm bolt with tapered point. Hex adaptor has 22mm threads.
> 
> Good turrent lathe work but not much room for profit IMHO.
> 
> Put those little urchins of yours to work. Start a sweat shop.[emoji12]


I snagged one of those a few weeks ago, new in package, for $16 w/free shipping on fleabay. Ebay seller is dssjms. Someone yesterday said that the seller is definitive dave here on AS. Look him up. Might save you a few bucks.

Morning everyone. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> You mean I ain't supposed to pick em up by the fins and hit the crank with a BFH???
> 
> Lol..



It works .


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It works .



But not for us arm strength challenged. 

Now, iffin' I had a pull rope boy..............

Just wait 'till my grandson gets a tad older.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

I've been fortunate enough lately to be able to shot it with some kroil, slide a pry bar under the flywheel and give a smack. been coming off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 066 runs.

But, need an oil pump drive gear and Blondie carried off the minivan.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What length bar for the 066? 24" or 30"?
I'm leaning toward a 24" because that's what I can manage but do the average large Stihl buyer want a 30"?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh! "Large Stihl buyer" 

I'm a small Stihl seller! 
LOL
At my own joke no less.


----------



## Hedgerow

PHO is what the big boys sell with most of the time Carl..
You could keep one around for testing though.
24" would be fine.
MH


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gotcha! I have a twenty on hand for the 440s and such.

Runs and OMG! cuts. 





We need to shop for clutch covers. The mostly used up Farm Boss cover we counter bored but not deep enuff because the steel inserts spun in the plastic. It don't clamp the bar.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Gotcha! I have a twenty on hand for the 440s and such.
> 
> Runs and OMG! cuts.
> View attachment 424263
> 
> View attachment 424264
> 
> 
> We need to shop for clutch covers. The mostly used up Farm Boss cover we counter bored but not deep enuff because the steel inserts spun in the plastic. It don't clamp the bar.


Nice looker there Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got four covers coming from Columbo. Ohio. DD if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hey fellas, looking for opinions on my old model 99, do I sell it???
I feel like someone would enjoy it more.

What is it worth?

I hate to think ebay is the best way??
Are there auctions for just saws?
The little bag has two new chain links in it, why???
Did I mention this thing is HUGE
Anyway all it does is sit around in the shed, in the way, would I regret selling it, maybe.
It would be awesome to sell it so I could visit it again LOL.
OPINIONS???


----------



## workshop

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hey fellas, looking for opinions on my old model 99, do I sell it???
> I feel like someone would enjoy it more.
> View attachment 424328
> What is it worth?
> View attachment 424329
> I hate to think ebay is the best way??View attachment 424330
> Are there auctions for just saws?View attachment 424333
> The little bag has two new chain links in it, why???View attachment 424334
> Did I mention this thing is HUGE
> Anyway all it does is sit around in the shed, in the way, would I regret selling it, maybe.
> It would be awesome to sell it so I could visit it again LOL.
> OPINIONS???



That's one of those things that makes a great GTG saw. Would you regret selling it? Probably. I know I've sold or traded several saws that I wish I would have kept. But that's the past, can't change it. I've always wanted just one 2 man saw. Unfortunately, I've got vehicle projects that take precedence (money) right now.


----------



## Oliver1655

You can always try posting it in the "Trading Post" on this site. It is right next to the "Chainsaw" forum


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 046 from the pile is ready for a test cut.

Took me a while to figure out the secret handshake on the bar adjuster parts. I had not seen one all together before. That and an acute shortage of metric fasteners in my garage.

I'll probably do the MS440 next seeing as how the new piston is here.


----------



## Homelite410

Ole squeak got a new tattoo tonight thanks to Jeremy!




nice 066 Carl, I'd love to have the 99 but roof takes priority!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Ole squeak got a new tattoo tonight thanks to Jeremy!
> 
> 
> 
> nice 066 Carl, I'd love to have the 99 but roof takes priority!



99????

Took a better look at the 026 Pro. Handle/tank is broken at the grip end. Can't catch a break for the broken.


----------



## Homelite410

Mac 99 Carl!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Mac 99 Carl!



I don't even consider a saw that big and heavy!


----------



## 67L36Driver

046 runs and cuts.
But don't oil the chain mainly because the geezer in charge forgot to put any in the tank!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> 046 runs and cuts.
> But don't oil the chain mainly because the geezer in charge forgot to put any in the tank!


HA Ha Ha Ha.

Good evening folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evening Kenneth! 

Stihl need more parts. Despite having two MS440s, Stihl not enuff to make one powerhead.

Came up short a muffler, chain brake spring, bar adjuster, yada, yada, .............[emoji19]

Honestly don't understand how the landscaper guy can screw up the equipment so badly and stay in business.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Because he's probably depreciating the equipment out knowing the smaller equipment is small potatoes compared to 5-10K lawn mowers...


----------



## Brettl

Locust Cutter said:


> When I enlisted in '99 I went to school to be a Crew Chief on B-1b's. I loved and despised that airplane. Everyone ought to try replacing an APU or over-wing fairing seal, just for fun... The front windscreens were a peach too. That said, I loved being around it and after busting my ass for 10-12hrs to watch one blast off with 40-50' trails of flame coming out of the 102's it was gratifying. I do miss them ver much and would like to know how many that bled on have now dropped in anger...
> 
> 
> Mine is similar but a bit different. There's and inert-only range near Salina, KS named Smoky Hill. It's one of the bigger range complexes in the mid-west. After the B.R.A.C. was over and we knew that we were losing the Bones, they did one final drop at smoky about a week before they left. The unit was invited out to see the drop along with family/friends due to that being the final farewell. The one I launched out that morning no. 86-115, was piloted by a friend/mentor of mine who was one of the best and most natural pilots I've ever seen. I asked him to give me one pass after the drops had been made in a N/S direction, cuing in on a small tower and my '85 Cutlass, as fast and low as the tower would allow.
> 
> The result was that after the drops, I watched him fly off into the distance and disappear. A bit later there was a speck on the horizon. It got bigger slowly and then much faster. When he passed over, the shockwave was building at the wing glove, tail root and the nose and there was NO sound. However tall telephone poles are, he was about twice that height. As he passed over, (low enough that I spotted a missing apex fastener in the tail)... When the sound finally caught up, it caused a mild heart arrhythmia and my chest felt like it was in an earthquake. That was something I'll never forget.



I miss the B-1s. The rumble was incredible. When they first came to ttown, people parked on 47th St S (south end of the Base), and watched them take off. My grandad drove out there to watch. Steady line of cars, but curiously, there was a spot right in line with the runway. Figuring someone had just left, he pulled in. When the first one took off, he learned why no one had parked there. I can only imagine how that must have shook him up. A good friend of our family is an Air Force pilot and was stationed here in Wichita with the B-1. Good memories...

Back to chainsaws, is there a gtg or charity cut any time soon? I'll be in Tonganoxie(NE Kansas) this weekend.


----------



## 67L36Driver

L I B!! The freakin' bar off the MS250 don't fit the 028. No test cut tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> L I B!! The freakin' bar off the MS250 don't fit the 028. No test cut tomorrow.


A LG mount of a 260 and up will work, same bar fits an 024 too


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not a good morning outside in River City this am! High winds and rain.


----------



## jetmd

Brettl, Doug's cut is this weekend 16 MAY on the W side of Des Moines. Not that far.

I guess I don't remember the B1B operating out of Wichita? What year's was that?

Must have been when they where at McConnell AFB, in reserve service?


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> I guess I don't remember the B1B operating out of Wichita? What year's was that?


 
I know they were at Tinker AFB in OKC. I was in the USMCR unit across the street ('88-'94). On the rare occassion we got to see and HEAR them fly it was a treat. I have never heard a louder machine but they sure are a thing of beauty and power. Thanks for making it possible.

Did you get all that wood delivered?


----------



## Hinerman

Matt, Alan, Steve, Mike, Chet, I will not be making it to Iowa this weekend. Too much going on. My eldest is graduating next weekend. We have something Friday night, baccalaureate on Sunday, and a good friend's son is graduating on Saturday. Many of you have met Shane and Tristan (son) at our charity cuts. Tristan is graduating Saturday.

My splitter is still out of commission but light is at the end of the tunnel. I took the disassembled cylinder to a hydraulic gasket shop in Tulsa. They did not have a kit (or one single gasket in stock) and could not identify the manufacturer of the cylinder. However, they mic'd everything and were able to order all the gaskets needed. The kit should be here tomorrow or Saturday.

Have a good one. Carry on....


----------



## Oliver1655

Busy time of the year!

My nephew graduates this weekend as well. Family GTG Sat then the ceremony on Sun afternoon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

028 runs, cuts and oils the chain.





Thanks bigtuna!


----------



## Homelite410

I used true blue gun blue on the tip and a shot of oil, I think it turned out nice!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Very Nice Mike.

Very busy time of year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Geezer put oil in 046 saw.





Sporting the only clutch cover left in the pile.


----------



## Locust Cutter

jetmd said:


> Brettl, Doug's cut is this weekend 16 MAY on the W side of Des Moines. Not that far.
> 
> I guess I don't remember the B1B operating out of Wichita? What year's was that?
> 
> Must have been when they where at McConnell AFB, in reserve service?


McConnell had them '88-'94 (Active Duty) and '94-'03 (Air National Guard). I enlisted in '99 as a crew chief on them.


----------



## jetmd

Awesome Locust Cutter! I would like to catch up with you at a cut.
How about those Radomes <sp?> didn't they fit good!! Brought to you by
the same company that makes bowling balls........


----------



## Locust Cutter

I should be at the SEK GTG in Sept. The radomes weren't bad but R2 was a PITA as were over-wing faring seals, APUs and pulling the buffalo panels when breakers were out... It was nice being able to run the a/c on the ground though in the summertime with the APUs and having frost flakes come out of the vents up front...


----------



## Homelite410

I want an apu to at with!!!! That'd be funnnnnnn!


----------



## Brettl

Locust Cutter said:


> McConnell had them '88-'94 (Active Duty) and '94-'03 (Air National Guard). I enlisted in '99 as a crew chief on them.



Thanks Bryan. I was thinking Kyle went in around 90, give or take.

I found no ethanol fuel at a Quik Trip here in Wichita. Its at S Broadway and Kellogg/HW54


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!

Blondie and I plan to get out of Dodge for the day.

Use the oppertunity to stop at the Stihl dealer in Hiawatha, Ks. Pretext being to find a MS440 brake band and muffler.
Mo.Jim still not on line.[emoji22]


----------



## Locust Cutter

Brettl said:


> Thanks Bryan. I was thinking Kyle went in around 90, give or take.
> 
> I found no ethanol fuel at a Quik Trip here in Wichita. Its at S Broadway and Kellogg/HW54


Living South of town, I generally buy non-alcohol 87 at the gas stations in either Mulvane or Derby that sell it. Or I'll buy 100ll av-gas at one of the airports when I am by one. I wasn't sure it the broadway store had non-E or not but most of the new QTs do. The one at Kellogg and Hillside also does as well.


----------



## Homelite410

Well I will say this........... Chet's truck is hella fun to drive!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Well I will say this........... Chet's truck is hella fun to drive!!!!!!!!


Of course it is..
It's a big Ford!!
I don't need to come pull ya out, do I?


----------



## awol

Yous guys ain't having fun without us are ya?!


----------



## Homelite410

We are having a blast and I got to put a Prius in a black cloud! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I want one!!! What brand/model is it?


----------



## Hinerman

Gotta brag a little. Nobody here has met my daughter but she is the reason I am not in Iowa this weekend. She wants to go to ORU in Tulsa, a private, very expensive school. She is very bright. I mean very bright. She has received $48,000 in scholarships from ORU. She received a $24000 scholarship today from the Muskogee Foundation; one of only four at her HS. She received the outstanding mathematician award (only one awarded at her HS out of 270 seniors). She received the outstanding History award (only two awarded at her HS out of 270 seniors). She is on National Honor Society, State Honor Society, and Superintendents Honor Roll. She was the President of 3 different clubs (State Honor Society, Pickle Ball, and something else) so she received a leadership award. On top of that, she lettered 4 yrs in varsity volleyball, and lettered on the tennis team. More than anything, she is an amazing person with a phenomenal heart, and loves the Lord. Needless to say I am proud as can be.

Here she is on prom night. Anybody recognize that baby on the wall in the background?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Gotta brag a little. Nobody here has met my daughter but she is the reason I am not in Iowa this weekend. She wants to go to ORU in Tulsa, a private, very expensive school. She is very bright. I mean very bright. She has received $48,000 in scholarships from ORU. She received a $24000 scholarship today from the Muskogee Foundation; one of only four at her HS. She received the outstanding mathematician award (only one awarded at her HS out of 270 seniors). She received the outstanding History award (only two awarded at her HS out of 270 seniors). She is on National Honor Society, State Honor Society, and Superintendents Honor Roll. She was the President of 3 different clubs (State Honor Society, Pickle Ball, and something else) so she received a leadership award. On top of that, she lettered 4 yrs in varsity volleyball, and lettered on the tennis team. More than anything, she is an amazing person with a phenomenal heart, and loves the Lord. Needless to say I am proud as can be.
> 
> Here she is on prom night. Anybody recognize that baby on the wall in the background?
> 
> View attachment 424897




I bet you are a very proud father.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm scared that I'll take a nap and my Daughter will be that age...


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> I want one!!! What brand/model is it?



Multi-0ne 840:

http://www.multione-csf.com/en/5-30-SERIE-SL800.html


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm scared that I'll take a nap and my Daughter will be that age...



Be warned: YOU WILL and SHE WILL. It all happens so fast,,,frighteningly fast.


----------



## cuttinties

I remember now why I don't go to Dairy Queen. 15 minutes and still waiting for my shake. Good thing I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Gotta brag a little. Nobody here has met my daughter but she is the reason I am not in Iowa this weekend. She wants to go to ORU in Tulsa, a private, very expensive school. She is very bright. I mean very bright. She has received $48,000 in scholarships from ORU. She received a $24000 scholarship today from the Muskogee Foundation; one of only four at her HS. She received the outstanding mathematician award (only one awarded at her HS out of 270 seniors). She received the outstanding History award (only two awarded at her HS out of 270 seniors). She is on National Honor Society, State Honor Society, and Superintendents Honor Roll. She was the President of 3 different clubs (State Honor Society, Pickle Ball, and something else) so she received a leadership award. On top of that, she lettered 4 yrs in varsity volleyball, and lettered on the tennis team. More than anything, she is an amazing person with a phenomenal heart, and loves the Lord. Needless to say I am proud as can be.
> 
> Here she is on prom night. Anybody recognize that baby on the wall in the background?
> 
> View attachment 424897


Man! Her mom must be really smart!!
Lol...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Man! Her mom must be really smart!!
> Lol...



Well played butthead  

Have a good time this weekend and be safe. Got the hydro-kit today for my splitter. Should be ready Monday


----------



## Oliver1655

Thomas, congratulations to your whole family! Self drive & a great support system are key!!! 

Yes, kids do grow up too fast.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I bet you are a very proud father.



Yes!

Good job dad!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Definitive Dave is the man! No more saw pics with the nasty clutch cover.


Sent four in a matter of a few days.


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm scared that I'll take a nap and my Daughter will be that age...


We got a new son just a few short years ago. He's 23 now. Fast don't even come close to explaining it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sunfish said:


> We got a new son just a few short years ago. He's 23 now. Fast don't even come close to explaining it!



Dividends will start to pay off when the grandkids come along!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Not too soon...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> We got a new son just a few short years ago. He's 23 now. Fast don't even come close to explaining it!


And dats da truth...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Well played butthead
> 
> Have a good time this weekend and be safe. Got the hydro-kit today for my splitter. Should be ready Monday


You're welcome...



Any time...

Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Midlanders!

Crossing my fingers for you fellas at the charity cut.

Starting to list the refurbed saws from the "pile of Stihl" on KC C'list. If any of you see somthing you can't live without I will ship free (within same UPS zone) and cut the price, maybe, sorta, I guess.....................................

Got to make room in the garage for the Mall OMG next Thursday. One Man, Gear drive. But, will still need wheels............................................


----------



## Oliver1655

Best wishes to those helping with the Waukee, IA charity cut today!

A salute to all past, present, & future military members here on this Armed Forces day! 

*SALUTE!!!*


----------



## cobey

By noon I moved a friend from Joplin to riverton....... was gonna get a tree at dads but went fishing and fixed a squeeze shoot for dad instead........ I don't like his cows they have
No fear and are hand fed, they butt like goats. One picks up the gate with her horns


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like some weather is on its way.
Wetwetwet.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like some weather is on its way.
> Wetwetwet.



It poured down here this morning. Sun shined the rest of the day. But you are right,,,,HEAVY/STRONG storm warning from 1-5am.


----------



## mmraney

Any you guys got a dolmar 540 that isn't running? I had a decent runner. Then my little brother (22) dropped it off the back of a moving vehicle. Problem is the little guy isn't worth fixing without a donor. Case is cracked. Ignition broke.. 

Also looking for a clutch cover for a jred 2040 turbo.

Im in Tulsa


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like some weather is on its way.
> Wetwetwet.



Here now. We are under a tornado watch.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Us too. I tried fixing my Wife's Toyota Sequoia earlier today... Looks like the A.M. parts aren't the same as the genuine OEM and I will be having to order new rear wheel studs on Monday from the local stealership. I guess they've gone to a short on-time model like Walmart...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Like our last minivan tie rod ends. Replaced sixteen months ago. When we needed it safety inspected one was wore out already. Yikes!


----------



## Hedgerow

50 cord fellas...
Read em' and weap..


----------



## old cookie

Hedge I got more wood stacked up now than I ever had,but I aint even close to that stack.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ole Levi's 6'2" now.. 
That's him standing on the pile. 
Maulhead in the foreground.
Going to sleep now. 
Been a long day.


----------



## Hinerman

The weather is gettin' busy here now...50mph winds and psycho rain. Kinda scary.


----------



## SteveSS

Best wood pile evah! Morning gents. Rained hard enough here last night to wake me up, which means I need to go down to the basement and squeegee the water into the floor drains. Darn old houses. Still raining lightly, but looks like it's on its last leg now. Have a good one folks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all. It is wet going to go see how close the creek is to coming out.


----------



## Hinerman

Had 60-80mph gusts last night. Lost a silver maple in my front yard. It was weak and diseased anyway. Have a good one.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning and happy 29th birthday Kenneth!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning and happy 29th birthday Kenneth!



Ummmmm..............yeah..........right.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Ummmmm..............yeah..........right.


Is the Might Mouse full bank yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Good morning and happy 29th birthday Kenneth!



I wish.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> Is the Might Mouse full bank yet?



'Fearless Flea' = young buck Sargent Nagel.

Behind my back but, sgt Nagel hears and sees everything.

And the potential money pit 200T found a buyer.[emoji41]


----------



## jetmd

Funny how this happen. Ronaldo and I talked Friday night at the dinner about snapping turtles
and look what Brenda found while mowing the back yard!


----------



## jetmd

A picture after release:


----------



## Locust Cutter

He looks P.I.S.D. MAD...


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> A picture after release:
> 
> 
> View attachment 425389


They get a case of wanderlust in the spring. We find them up on the bank when we go fishing.

One small pond we used to take our kids to held old 'Toilet Seat'. Yup, about that size. Mean mofo.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all sun is starting to peak over the horizon.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Like our last minivan tie rod ends. Replaced sixteen months ago. When we needed it safety inspected one was wore out already. Yikes!


 drill you some grease zirks in. only reason I can figure they quit installing zirks was so they could sell more parts


----------



## farmer steve

morning all you flatlanders. hope yer all safe out there. looked pretty nasty on the news this morning. just got our first rain since May 2 on Sat. have a great day gents.


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Funny how this happen. Ronaldo and I talked Friday night at the dinner about snapping turtles
> and look what Brenda found while mowing the back yard!
> 
> View attachment 425388


 
Looks a little too close to the genitals. Talk about pain...


----------



## Homelite410

Morning my southern brothers! Hope y'all have a great Monday!


----------



## Oliver1655

At our place we only had some minor limb damage. However, there were several trees blown down within a few miles both East & West of us. 

We were blessed!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! 

You to FarmerSteve!

Looks like a wonderful day in store for us. My lawn is going to need a sickle bar to cut it. Been almost two weeks.


----------



## SteveSS

I have a couple sections that look like that too, Carl. Hopefully they dry out a little today so I can get after them. Morning Gents. Have a good one.


----------



## Hedgerow

I had a feeling the weather was gonna start regular down pours, so I called Levi from work Friday morning and told him to go mow the grass in the rain.. 
Better than mowing in standing water...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I had a feeling the weather was gonna start regular down pours, so I called Levi from work Friday morning and told him to go mow the grass in the rain..
> Better than mowing in standing water...


I hate that, worse yet is clover.... That crap will not come out from under my mower!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Saw this n had to share!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The tank for the 026 hit my porch this am so I field stripped and cleaned up the carcass. Piston/cylinder kit will be here soon from Chainsaw Conservation Components.

Thanks SteveSS!

Pup wasn't all that dirty to begin with before someone straight gassed it.


----------



## SteveSS

No problem. Glad you could put it to use.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a beautiful day. That clover is like glue and play dough under a deck.


----------



## workshop

Still trying to recover from Iowa. Man, did I hurt today. 
But it was great up there.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Still trying to recover from Iowa. Man, did I hurt today.
> But it was great up there.


Amen there Steve...
I was literally spent at the end of the day.. Took all Sunday to recover..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Husqvarna 351 any count? Fellow is bringing one over for diagnosis. Dead mofo.

Heh. About time I got out of creamsicles and into Husky. I need a constant change if scenery.[emoji12]

I need to investigate the Deere 80EV inna box.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Husqvarna 351 any count? Fellow is bringing one over for diagnosis. Dead mofo.


Same piston and cylinder as the open port 350. Same case as the 346oe. Good saws but few and far between in running order.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> Same piston and cylinder as the open port 350. Same case as the 346oe. Good saws but few and far between in running order.



"Few and far between in running order."

Dose not bode well.[emoji11]

First order of business is a compression check.

Heh. IIRC I had a 340 from a garage sale. Happily traded it straight across for a Homy XL-925!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Need to check on Jim.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Carl and everybody else. Tell Jim we said "Hi"....


----------



## 67L36Driver

I bet he had to fire up his OWB this morning. 42 deg out there! Yikes!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> I bet he had to fire up his OWB this morning. 42 deg out there! Yikes!


I got a fire in the stove this morning...
A couple pizza boxes..
All I need is a warm stove..


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> "Few and far between in running order."
> 
> Dose not bode well.[emoji11]
> 
> First order of business is a compression check.
> 
> Heh. IIRC I had a 340 from a garage sale. Happily traded it straight across for a Homy XL-925!


There are few runners because the saw wasn't exactly popular and is 15 years old.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Wife got the dogs yard mowed yesterday and had a little mishap with the cap that cover the sewer cleanout. Guess I'll be replacing it today. 

Have a good one.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Need to check on Jim.


Tell Jim the coil works great.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Busy busy here. Muffler for the MS440 hit my porch. Four days from China!!
Ran and piss revved him for ten minutes. Long way to go before trying to cut with him.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening folks. Last day of school for the wife today, so I fired up the grill and cooked her a dinner of pork chops, corn, and tater salad to celebrate. More rain in the forecast tonight.....Ugh!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Visited Jim on the phone. He is doing fine and refuses to fire up the OWB. 
Relayed the message about the coil, Steve.

Top end kit for the 026 should hit my porch in the am. It was a fine saw before someone straight gassed it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Evening folks. Last day of school for the wife today, so I fired up the grill and cooked her a dinner of pork chops, corn, and tater salad to celebrate. More rain in the forecast tonight.....Ugh!



I liked it when Blondie and I were first married and school let out. Made going home for lunch (eight minutes portal to portal) "FUN".


----------



## 67L36Driver

"Climb up here you clumsy dog!"



Her other favorite place to perch is on top of the hot tub. Silly rabbit, an owl is going to see you there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just started raining here rather hard. You all have a good day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, another wet arse day!

Morning midlanders!


----------



## SteveSS

Just started raining here also. Morning folks.


----------



## workshop

Started raining here, too. 
I guess I won't be on the roof today.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Evening folks. Last day of school for the wife today, so I fired up the grill and cooked her a dinner of pork chops, corn, and tater salad to celebrate. More rain in the forecast tonight.....Ugh!


Mmmm what are having this weekend? We'll be passing by to the Salute to Veterans Airshow at the Columbia airport. .


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> Mmmm what are having this weekend? We'll be passing by to the Salute to Veterans Airshow at the Columbia airport. .


I'm always open to menu suggestions.


----------



## workshop

Staying home, bbq, and watching races. 
In between will be getting rid of junk from back yard.


----------



## 67L36Driver

026 is a runner. Just needs some odds and ends squared away.

046 mutt went to a new home. Power head only. He is an animal with my 20" test bar.


----------



## Hinerman

Carl, you are a saw fixing machine.....


----------



## Hinerman

I am getting all kinds of funky error messages on AS. Anybody else experiencing this? Here is one...

*Error 503 Backend fetch failed*
Backend fetch failed
*Guru Meditation:*
XID: 52402690
Varnish cache server


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I am getting all kinds of funky error messages on AS. Anybody else experiencing this? Here is one...
> 
> *Error 503 Backend fetch failed*
> Backend fetch failed
> *Guru Meditation:*
> XID: 52402690
> Varnish cache server


Yup.. Site is up/down/up/down


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pictures arn't loading half the time.


----------



## SteveSS

Same thing here all day.

Carl,
Got your envelope today. Totally unnesessary, but thank you all the same.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Carl, you are a saw fixing machine.....



Got to move at least a few from the 'pile-o-Stihl to cover my costs. Quicker I get them listed the better. When the weather gets hot saw sales slump.

We be slowing down on the last two. A MS440 and the MS650. Need lots more parts for the 650.


----------



## SteveSS

I had a laugh at your craigslist listing today. "lowballers will be treated rudely"


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> I had a laugh at your craigslist listing today. "lowballers will be treated rudely"


I saw that, too. Uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> I had a laugh at your craigslist listing today. "lowballers will be treated rudely"



That's half the fun of listing on C'List.

Message: "100 buys the chainsaw"
Reply: "Poulan 3314 at Walmart."

It's a hoot.[emoji6]


----------



## sawnami

Yep. I had a mower priced at $120 last week. 
"I'll give you $100 for it." 
My reply: "No, I think $140 is a fair price to ask". 
"HOW MUCH DID YOU SAY?"
My reply "$150". Got silence and a hangup after that.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Yep. I had a mower priced at $120 last week.
> "I'll give you $100 for it."
> My reply: "No, I think $140 is a fair price to ask".
> "HOW MUCH DID YOU SAY?"
> My reply "$150". Got silence and a hangup after that.



You are my kind of haggler![emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Close deal on Mall OMG today I hope. That and run/cut test the Stihl turds we put together this past week. Need more test log.


----------



## 67L36Driver

How to save forty bucks on Stihl air filter cover.



Split had about a quarter inch separation at the front.




Used Blondie's hot glue gun and 'welded' it shut. Let it preheat a good long time and actually melted some of the parent cover while laying a bead.

Wear gloves next time. 

Not so ugly now.


----------



## shorthunter

Interesting find

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231567423746&alt=web


----------



## Hinerman

Whatever happened to Logging 22 (Les)? I met him at Hedgefest 2013. His profile page says last seen Dec 2013, last posted in this thread Nov 2013. Anybody ever hear from him? I come across some of his posts in old threads every now and then and it got me to wondering.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Whatever happened to Logging 22 (Les)? I met him at Hedgefest 2013. His profile page says last seen Dec 2013, last posted in this thread Nov 2013. Anybody ever hear from him? I come across some of his posts in old threads every now and then and it got me to wondering.


Been a while since I talked to him. Called him the other day and the phone # wasn't any good any more.


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS650 have screw caps. Cleaning him prior to pulling the jug I don't see flippy caps.

He will logically get a 066/660 top end. And a whole bunch of new plastic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oh Mah Gawd! Pup is heavy!


----------



## Hedgerow

Get it runnin good Carl...

Just got a call from the pioneer days guy in Ft. Scott. We're a go it looks like for the saw races and old magnesium show part of it..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Been a while since I talked to him. Called him the other day and the phone # wasn't any good any more.


Les is a good dude, hope he is OK!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Get it runnin good Carl...
> 
> Just got a call from the pioneer days guy in Ft. Scott. We're a go it looks like for the saw races and old magnesium show part of it..


ALOT of older guys dig looking at the old saws.........
Several have brought saws to us just so they can seen and be enjoyed
And not rot in a barn


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> ALOT of older guys dig looking at the old saws.........
> Several have brought saws to us just so they can seen and be enjoyed
> And not rot in a barn



I guess I am an "older" guy now...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Been a while since I talked to him. Called him the other day and the phone # wasn't any good any more.





sunfish said:


> Les is a good dude, hope he is OK!



Anybody have a first and last name, and a town? Profile page says SE MO...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Will a 52mm piston for a MS460 work in a MS650? All I can find is 54mm P&C kits.

The cylinder in this 650 is near mint but the piston is shot.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I guess I am an "older" guy now...


Alot late 50's to 80's. Older than us Thomas


----------



## awol

67L36Driver said:


> Will a 52mm piston for a MS460 work in a MS650? All I can find is 54mm P&C kits.
> 
> The cylinder in this 650 is near mint but the piston is shot.


 A piston from the 064 is the only 52mm Stihl that has a chance of working in the ms650. Same bore and stroke on both saws, and wider skirt than the 046.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Will a 52mm piston for a MS460 work in a MS650? All I can find is 54mm P&C kits.
> 
> The cylinder in this 650 is near mint but the piston is shot.


You'll have to measure, but possibly..
Skirts may be too short and crown too low..


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> A piston from the 064 is the only 52mm Stihl that has a chance of working in the ms650. Same bore and stroke on both saws, and wider skirt than the 046.


Bore and stroke same...
064 is a butt kicker and 650 a turd..
Hmmmmm.....


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> Bore and stroke same...
> 064 is a butt kicker and 650 a turd..
> Hmmmmm.....


Lol depends if the 395s out


----------



## awol

I think the ms650 is only a 660 with a smaller, 52mm jug fitted. Same case/crank/timing numbers. Someday I'll take one apart and find out!


----------



## Homelite410

Whay would u want a 660 or 650 when you can have a real saw......


----------



## awol

.......like an 064!


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## ropensaddle

Homelite410 said:


>


Rotflmao don't know too many here no more it seems ss r value everyone left


----------



## 67L36Driver

Prolly the 066/660 top end kit is the best game in town.

Ordered it from Dave.

Went with the 56mm. 

If some is good, then more is better and too much is just enuff.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Anybody have a first and last name, and a town? Profile page says SE MO...


Logging22
Les Brown
RR3 box 10044
Doniphan, Mo. 63955

From my spiral notebook that I keep track of parts and stamp money exchange.

Going to split the case on the 650. The rod big end bearing is shot. That's where all the trash in the crankcase came from. RATS!!!


----------



## cobey

ropensaddle said:


> Rotflmao don't know too many here no more it seems ss r value everyone left


Good guys here, we like to play with saws...... and stuff


----------



## cobey

I found out a hot rod buddy from KCK died.........
R.I.p Kris......... I hope he made peace with God....... sad deal


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Logging22
> Les Brown
> RR3 box 10044
> Doniphan, Mo. 63955
> 
> From my spiral notebook that I keep track of parts and stamp money exchange.
> 
> Going to split the case on the 650. The rod big end bearing is shot. That's where all the trash in the crankcase came from. RATS!!!


No fun....


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellers!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Really stepped in it on the MS650. Now will have lots more parts and labor in him than planned on.


----------



## sunfish

ropensaddle said:


> Rotflmao don't know too many here no more it seems ss r value everyone left


They got tired of waiting on you to come back.


----------



## 67L36Driver

It will be a hoot watching Mr. Clarkson pack the Mall around the pasture at the next GTG.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Happy Friday!


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> Rotflmao don't know too many here no more it seems ss r value everyone left


He still here. Just in and out.. So is astihlsawing, Barneyrb and freehand and worksaw collector.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. 
Looks like half day at work today.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> He still here. Just in and out.. So is astihlsawing, Barneyrb and freehand and worksaw collector.


 
WSC don't come around here no mo'....been over 5 months since posted here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> WSC don't come around here no mo'....been over 5 months since posted here.


He's pre-occupied and at chicken school...
Lol..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellas, when is the next chainsaw social???


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hi fellas, when is the next chainsaw social???


Ft Scott KS in September..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Saw a 2Z970 Dayton in a Springfield flea market today. Real clean. Wanted $60. I offered $40. No dice. What's the consensus regarding its Market value?


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> Saw a 2Z970 Dayton in a Springfield flea market today. Real clean. Wanted $60. I offered $40. No dice. What's the consensus regarding its Market value?



306A or a 245?
Too much for a 306A but I'd give 60 bux for a 245.

Remember the 245 has the tall fuel tank cover for more volume.


----------



## 67L36Driver

On top of the roached crank in the MS650, I broke the clutch spider with my BFH getting it off.

Dragging out the Visa card again.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> On top of the roached crank in the MS650, I broke the clutch spider with my BFH getting it off.
> 
> Dragging out the Visa card again.


Been there, no spring with an impact.......... Bad news..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> 306A or a 245?
> Too much for a 306A but I'd give 60 bux for a 245.
> 
> Remember the 245 has the tall fuel tank cover for more volume.


Equivalent to the poulan S25CVA


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> Equivalent to the poulan S25CVA



Twenty dollar at best.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> Morning gents. Happy Friday!


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> Equivalent to the poulan S25CVA


Lol....

Free, at a GTG near you...

Those things are like the little homelite XL whatever's.. They everywhere and everyone has one.
I just gave Abe one for a parts saw for the one Mike gave him, and still have one on the shelf.. All runners by the way..
Oh and good morning all.. Off to a basketball tourney.


----------



## sawnami

Mornin'
Headin' to the air show. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Mornin'
> Headin' to the air show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Low ceiling this mornin Steve..


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone, liquid sunshine at the moment.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning... Gonna see if n the splitter will start today..


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> It will be a hoot watching Mr. Clarkson pack the Mall around the pasture at the next GTG.


I would be honored to carry your saw Carl


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Good rainy morning to everyone in the aux arcs


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Prolly the 066/660 top end kit is the best game in town.
> 
> Ordered it from Dave.
> 
> Went with the 56mm.
> 
> If some is good, then more is better and too much is just enuff.


Only thing gained from big bore kits is a penny saved. I have OEM 066 crank and top end if you need it I'd be reasonable about price. I don't have any plans for the stuff.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> Only thing gained from big bore kits is a penny saved. I have OEM 066 crank and top end if you need it I'd be reasonable about price. I don't have any plans for the stuff.



Hah! Too late. Already on order. Scorched the Visa card last night. Getting most of the stuff from DefinativeDave. Gets here from Ohio in three days.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Hah! Too late. Already on order. Scorched the Visa card last night. Getting most of the stuff from DefinativeDave. Gets here from Ohio in three days.


I thought I read the crank was toast?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cuttinties said:


> I thought I read the crank was toast?



Hong Kong has 'em.[emoji10]

Defiantly give it a hardness test with a mill bastard.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Hong Kong has 'em.[emoji10]
> 
> Defiantly give it a hardness test with a mill bastard.


Oh boy [emoji16] I'm not too keen on the "one worked so they all should" test. If the quality of the cranks were more consistent (notice I didn't say better) I'd be ok with them. But from my experience with aftermarket you'll have to sort through good and bad. Hopefully it holds up for you. You're much braver soul than I.


----------



## 67L36Driver

China has come a long way in the past few years. The more they have to compete in the global marketplace the better quality their products have become. Not like when their government was holding their hand.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Twenty years ago Wire Rope Corp. tried a partnership on a rope mill with a steel company in China. They refused to produce wire of consistant quality and carbon content. Their attitude was 'so what, the government backs us up'

Not anymore.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dragging the bunch out now.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> China has come a long way in the past few years. The more they have to compete in the global marketplace the better quality their products have become. Not like when their government was holding their hand.


Yes and no. Yes they make many quality things. But that's not always the case with chainsaw parts. Port timing in most Chinese big bore kits are 90% of the time not right/or close to stock. That being said some of them are great. But plating and beveling are the biggest inconsistencies. Now when it comes to cranks the big end rod bearings I've seen come loose. I actually bought a saw with an aftermarket crank in it that was locked up ($20). I wish I had taken pictures. Top end, crank, and case halves were destroyed. I think I still have the case halves somewhere I'll look later.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mall pops over on a prime. Have to clean fuel tank and install new pickup line and filter. Tank shut off valve needs new packing. (Shades of rototiller!). No tygon on this old devil. 1/4" copper w/compression fittings![emoji12]


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Low ceiling this mornin Steve..


Not too bad. The Golden Knights were able to jump @ 5000 feet. Weather a little better up here. 
Hey, I found a new way to carry out an execution. I guess you could call it lethal injection. [emoji6] 








Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Not too bad. The Golden Knights were able to jump @ 5000 feet. Weather a little better up here.
> Hey, I found a new way to carry out an execution. I guess you could call it lethal injection. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




That plain looks like it has attitude.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That plain looks like it has attitude.


Yep Kenneth, it causes bad things to happen to bad people. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thinking of trading in my 4 wheeler for a swamp buggy.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thinking of trading in my 4 wheeler for a swamp buggy.


Or, at least a boat!

Morning midlanders.

Waiting on Stihl parts so may as well tinker on the Mall. Has a strange looking Tilly on him.


----------



## Lurch2

Ok guys I'm back. Sorta. Been in IA all spring dealing with family stuff. Doing wifes job & mine when I was home. Had in-laws estate sale weekend of IA GTG. Still busy trying to catch up with my own life but at least I get to stick around home for a while.


----------



## Lurch2

Couple bright spots. Got a trailer.



And something just for me.


----------



## Lurch2

Jeepsandchainsaws, think we need to hook up. We share a couple sicknesses.


----------



## Homelite410

Lurch2 said:


> Jeepsandchainsaws, think we need to hook up. We share a couple sicknesses.


Disturbed-Down with the Sickness:


----------



## Lurch2

Inherited a pile of old Homie stuff too. Haven't had time to sort it out yet.


----------



## Lurch2

Hey Mikey. Who helped carry this year?

Good job on the tire thing.


----------



## Homelite410

Lurch2 said:


> Hey Mikey. Who helped carry this year?
> 
> Good job on the tire thing.


My friend Mike Roush! And thanks my man!


----------



## Hedgerow

The worms are running upstream in the driveway... Nuts be spawning season..

It's freaking wet... And still raining..


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> The worms are running upstream in the driveway... Nuts be spawning season..
> 
> It's freaking wet... And still raining..


Too bad Oak doesn't float. I'd just put up some hip waders and skid with my boat Sea Biscuit.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We had 3" of rain last night and chance of more all day. there has got to be a fine line between drought and flood.


----------



## cuttinties

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We had 3" of rain last night and chance of more all day. there has got to be a fine line between drought and flood.


Feast or famine on the Alluvial River Plains.


----------



## workshop

Just started raining here. Radar looks real heavy for a while. Gave up on trimming stuff around the house just in time.


----------



## workshop

Good to see you back, Eric.


----------



## Hinerman

We are having a graduation party today for Madison. So, I tried to mow my soaking wet yard yesterday between raining. Not the brightest idea but I got it done. The ground was soft and you know what happens when the blade gets to low and catches some dirt....you make those little dirt donuts in the yard. On top of that, the blades, which are thin as paper these days get bent if they grab too much dirt. Bent blades grab more dirt, and make more dirt donuts in the yard, and mow uneven. After several dirt donuts, uneven mowing of grass, getting rained on, and a small cussing storm (by me) I changed the bent blade and got it finished.....all for the sake of my daughter's party. Why do we torture ourselves for such things? Or am I the only idiot who does such things?

Oh, we spent the last week getting the pool ready, which is almost overflowing with water now thanks to the rain and freezing cold; and, it is going to rain all day so nobody is going to swim.

I know these things are petty in the big scheme of things, my life is still blessed way more than I deserve, and many are suffering much much much more than I. Carry on everybody. Welcome back Eric.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Lurch2 said:


> Jeepsandchainsaws, think we need to hook up. We share a couple sicknesses.


I am VERY SICK!
If we hooked up we would probly be divorced in a week LOL!


----------



## cobey

Soggy here.... that's all. Took a 14 year old for a quick driving lesson yesterday,
He managed to do a 180, on dry asphalt, with a pair of heads and other stuff in the trunk, on a rolling start, I forgot how much bottom end that olds had.
It's been a while since I was that unnerved. I have rode with ALOT of young
Drivers, but this one made me the most nervous.... the lesson ended after a couple miles, the rain came down and I was glad he wasn't driving


----------



## Homelite410

Done a Lil splitting today..... I need a faster pump....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tinkered on the Mall today. Some brain surgeon took the diaphragms and gaskets out of the Tilly HP. So, got little idea what they even look like.
Contacting Sugar Creek Supply.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> We are having a graduation party today for Madison. So, I tried to mow my soaking wet yard yesterday between raining. Not the brightest idea but I got it done. The ground was soft and you know what happens when the blade gets to low and catches some dirt....you make those little dirt donuts in the yard. On top of that, the blades, which are thin as paper these days get bent if they grab too much dirt. Bent blades grab more dirt, and make more dirt donuts in the yard, and mow uneven. After several dirt donuts, uneven mowing of grass, getting rained on, and a small cussing storm (by me) I changed the bent blade and got it finished.....all for the sake of my daughter's party. Why do we torture ourselves for such things? Or am I the only idiot who does such things?
> 
> Oh, we spent the last week getting the pool ready, which is almost overflowing with water now thanks to the rain and freezing cold; and, it is going to rain all day so nobody is going to swim.
> 
> I know these things are petty in the big scheme of things, my life is still blessed way more than I deserve, and many are suffering much much much more than I. Carry on everybody. Welcome back Eric.


"Dirt Donuts!" That will be my fraise of the day tomorrow.
Funny sounding


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. Put up fresh pictures up on my Stihl C'List add. So, first inquiry is about the little Echo in the bottom left of the bunch. [emoji8]

Well, it is the least expensive. LOL


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Homelite410 said:


> Disturbed-Down with the Sickness:



Love It!!!


----------



## cuttinties

Logging in the rain today. Let's see what I can break today.


----------



## Lurch2

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I am VERY SICK!
> If we hooked up we would probly be divorced in a week LOL!




This is my other problem


----------



## Hedgerow

Those make chainsaws seem cheap...


----------



## Hinerman

Happy Memorial Day to all of you veterans. Thank you for your service. Happy Memorial Day to the rest of you too.

It is getting ready to pour down here again. Tornado warning this time...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Happy Memorial Day to all of you veterans. Thank you for your service. Happy Memorial Day to the rest of you too.
> 
> It is getting ready to pour down here again. Tornado warning this time...


Please don't send it our way... 
Send it to Kansas.. I think Kenneth needs some more water up there..
LOL...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Please don't send it our way...
> Send it to Kansas.. I think Kenneth needs some more water up there..
> LOL...


UH NO.


----------



## workshop

Looking pretty dark to the southwest, here.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Lurch2 said:


> This is my other problemView attachment 426865


Doesn't look like a problem to this guy
Now when you get $12,000 into one and it still looks like this!
Big problems LOL.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all!!! I don't know what's going on but I'm not getting notifications from this thread? I plan on bringing out the toys to Pioneer Days. I may see if I can borrow an old Mac fom a neighbor that may get Awols heart racing...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Browsed thru the box containing the John Deere 80EVA. Then we ordered a piston from Athens.

I want to clear up most of the project mess by end of May before it gets too hot in the garage.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Please don't send it our way...
> Send it to Kansas.. I think Kenneth needs some more water up there..
> LOL...


Nooooooooo! Thanks


----------



## cobey

Morning all........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Cobey and the rest of you who sent the rain last night.:|:|:|:|


----------



## cuttinties

This rain stuff is for the birds. I'm not going to cut today. Walking around in ankle deep much makes a guy sore. I'm not going to fight it again today.


----------



## Oliver1655

We only had 3" of rain in the last 36 hours. 

Mow the yard? Even though the ZTR mower has traction lugs, not a chance! 

Welcome back Eric!

Hedge, how did the tournament go?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Sounds like everybody is getting pounded with rain. It's gotta end sometime. Have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Got my wood pile moved over the weekend so I can start working on my wood shelter. Plans are to build it big enough to get 13 cord under cover. While I was moving the pile, I dropped a split of red oak on my foot and apparently broke a toe. Been limping all durn weekend and my toe is swelled up like a sausage. Just the pinky toe so not much a visit to the doc will accomplish.

Got the kitchen ceiling painted yesterday and a new light fixture installed. Kitchen remodel is now officially finished. 

More rain last night and in the forecast all week except Wednesday. It can go away any time now. I'm pretty much over it. Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Oliver1655

Steve, may only be a pinky toe, but it can really slow you down.


----------



## cuttinties

Missouri River is full bank. Thompson and Grand are coming out and the levees are filling up fast. Anyone planning on driving to Chillicothe may run into road closures.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

It is well beyond soggy around here.


----------



## cuttinties

This is what happens when a creek diverts into a field


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> We only had 3" of rain in the last 36 hours.
> 
> Mow the yard? Even though the ZTR mower has traction lugs, not a chance!
> 
> Welcome back Eric!
> 
> Hedge, how did the tournament go?


Levi's team won out the first day but lost in the championship round ..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Crank out of the MS650. Roller cage looks strange.



Waiting on a crank from Hong Kong. 

I plan on polishing the bearing surface down for less of a force fit as I found the original excessive.


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> Crank out of the MS650. Roller cage looks strange.
> View attachment 427070
> 
> 
> Waiting on a crank from Hong Kong.
> 
> I plan on polishing the bearing surface down for less of a force fit as I found the original excessive.


Polished metal holds heat. I'd stick with a finer texture.


----------



## Homelite410

Afternoon all!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. Rain gauge at work showed an inch and a half from last night. Haven't seen anything out of its banks yet.
Was going to do some power washing around the house yesterday. Drug the power washer around front and found the hose had broken off of the wand assembly. Nuts. Took it apart and went to the local hardware store to see if they might have a replacement piece. No joy there. A replacement hand assembly only, not including the wand part, was $43. Stopped over at TSC and found a complete hand assembly and wand, that happened to fit my tip assembly on clearence for $24. Got it home and installed only to find the pressure hose had split In the middle of the hose. Nuts again. Now I've got to get a new hose, which is $80 for a 50 foot hose. Can't complain too much though. Pressure washer was given to me about 5 years ago.


----------



## 67L36Driver

It was sunny and dry enuff today to get the yard mowed!!!

Not passing up any opportunity as wet as it is.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> It was sunny and dry enuff today to get the yard mowed!!!
> 
> Not passing up any opportunity as wet as it is.


Did you make any dirt donuts Carl?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Did you make any dirt donuts Carl?



Nope. But the mower needs wider tires as it tends to sink in soft dirt.


----------



## 67L36Driver

99 cent evilbay purchase.



Seller listed them by the Remy part number. I asked him what pitch and guage they were. He sent me a pic of them laying next to a folding rule.

He could have gotten more if he knew how to run a dial caliper.

7/16" pitch x .058" guage. Just what I need to fix that chain on the big Wards. Right Workshop?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Seems someone spliced in a length backwards.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth: the J-Red 670 rocks!






Kick Stihl arse.

One of those times a simple overhaul comes together right from the get go.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl I like those red saws. much easier to work on than what you been tackling.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 427160
> 
> 
> Seems someone spliced in a length backwards.


I knew I should have just rolled that chain back till that was hidden, and not said a word.


----------



## Homelite410

Red saws = sexxy


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Nope. But the mower needs wider tires as it tends to sink in soft dirt.



You need to lower your blades a notch or two....

Raining here again and more on the way. Fantastic lightning show about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## 67L36Driver

One side benefit with all the rain is the skeeters. They carry ruck sacks and AK47s.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I knew I should have just rolled that chain back till that was hidden, and not said a word.



When I got that 5.0 Wards from Thomas1 I mounted a 20" on him, cut two cookies, drained it and mounted the roller nose bar for show. Don't remember where I got the chain.[emoji57]


----------



## cobey

I mowed an acre of mud, fixed a saw, trimmed a tree,weedeated, and worked 8 at work.
I made a place for the goat to go out of the mud.
Oh and planted more beats


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> I mowed an acre of mud, fixed a saw, trimmed a tree,weedeated, and worked 8 at work.
> I made a place for the goat to go out of the mud.
> Oh and planted more beats


And put a belt on the mower......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning fellas. Tried mowing last night. Still to wet .


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good Lord Cobey, it looks like you were more than a bit busy...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth! Up early for the long commute?

Waiting for parts mode. May as well tinker on the chain pile Steve left here. There are several 3/8" x 16" chipper loops that can be combined into 18 and 20 if you don't mind new safety chain.

Say.............are large Stihl bars made in .050" guage?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Large as in 440 or MS880? Aftermarket yes, stock I think so but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth! Up early for the long commute?
> 
> Waiting for parts mode. May as well tinker on the chain pile Steve left here. There are several 3/8" x 16" chipper loops that can be combined into 18 and 20 if you don't mind new safety chain.
> 
> Say.............are large Stihl bars made in .050" guage?


Regular Stihl mount bars come in .050 and .063, but many dealers only carry .063.. 3003 mount..
The large Stihl mount only comes on the 100+cc big heavies..


----------



## Oliver1655

Or old saws like my 08s/S10's. They use the 3002 mount.


----------



## Hedgerow

The worms are running up stream in the driveway again...


----------



## Hinerman

Morning all. Sun is shining here. Don't know for how long though. Have a good one.

Steve, did you ever get the tractor running?


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Morning all. Sun is shining here. Don't know for how long though. Have a good one.
> 
> Steve, did you ever get the tractor running?


Nope, still locked up tighter than a drum. With all my projects (honey do list and vehicles) I'm not sure when I'll be able to do anything with it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

OK. 

Large as in the 71, 77 and 92cc types.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Warm kicked in today. Collected up saw chips for trash hauler. 

Us townies have to keep a tidy test log area.


Neighbors carry off the cookies for their fire pits. Go Neighbors!


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Good Lord Cobey, it looks like you were more than a bit busy...


 ya pooped out and sore today


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> ya pooped out and sore today


I'm pooped out and sore everyday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I quit when my hemroids start barkin'.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> I quit when my hemroids start barkin'.


I got a brake cylinder hone that'll take care of those hemroids, Carl.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I got a brake cylinder hone that'll take care of those hemroids, Carl.




That is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I got a brake cylinder hone that'll take care of those hemroids, Carl.


 DIY repair kinda ends mechanical stufff..... But we can put on bandaids...and stuff


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is just wrong on so many levels.


 I think we are all a little wrong    hope yer doing good Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cobey doing good . Good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Bref downpour this am. Hope it drys off for the rest of the day.

Just looked at the weather radar. Yikes!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning to all yas


----------



## Hedgerow

Note:

It did not rain last night.

Nor is it currently raining..


----------



## cuttinties

Hedgerow said:


> Note:
> 
> It did not rain last night.
> 
> Nor is it currently raining..


Don't look at the radar then. This rain is killing my bank account. I'd rather pack an 880 on dry ground than a 201 in 6 inches of mud and 3 inches of water.


----------



## Oliver1655

Rubber boots, don't leave home without them!


----------



## cuttinties

Oliver1655 said:


> Rubber boots, don't leave home without them!


Can't walk logs with rubber boots unfortunately [emoji26]


----------



## Homelite410

cuttinties said:


> Can't walk logs with rubber boots unfortunately [emoji26]


I beg to differ!



all in the caulks!


----------



## cuttinties

Homelite410 said:


> I beg to differ!
> 
> 
> 
> all in the caulks!


You want to spend time picking leaves and Mudd off them feel free. They don't work well in anything other than snow or I'd wear mine. Not to mention that I don't have any water bed patches left, so they ain't so dry.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Crankshaft from China hit my porch but no gasket from Kent, Washington.[emoji34]

Not making up 660 today.[emoji22]

Passed the mill bastard hardness test. Surface finish (bearing mount) not all that smooth. Iffin' I had a small lathe the shrink fit would be less. .0002-.0004" is all it really needs.


----------



## cobey

Dead in here tonight


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Dead in here tonight



Yep, 12 hrs btwn posts


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hell, I couldn't get the site up earlier. I got some weird error about Domain and IP?


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday Fella's!

Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> Hell, I couldn't get the site up earlier. I got some weird error about Domain and IP?


 
I did notice when I logged on there were only like 30-40 people on the site instead of the normal 100-200, so I knew there must have been some site problems.


----------



## cuttinties

Today has proved to me you can't prepare for stupid.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Cloudy and rain off and on
Tonight's forecast. 




Darkness


----------



## Hinerman

It rained hard this morning, stopped for a few hours, and has been pouring pretty steady for about an hour now....I am going stir crazy. Was going to take the boys fishing today but not now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> It rained hard this morning, stopped for a few hours, and has been pouring pretty steady for about an hour now....I am going stir crazy. Was going to take the boys fishing today but not now.


But fish are already wet...
They don't seem to mind rain


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> But fish are already wet...
> They don't seem to mind rain


 ya but that cold rain aint fun to stand in... warm light rain, now that works


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Is this so cool, or what ?


----------



## jetmd

Very cool!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, tis cool, you betcha!


----------



## cobey

i gave my dad a 20" stihl bar and a carlton full chisel chain for his 041.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> i gave my dad a 20" stihl bar and a carlton full chisel chain for his 041.



041??[emoji13]
You need to find something newer and lighter to replace that old tank.[emoji6]

Morning midlanders!

Use the oven and freezer today to 'cook' up a 660.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> 041??[emoji13]
> You need to find something newer and lighter to replace that old tank.[emoji6]
> 
> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Use the oven and freezer today to 'cook' up a 660.


Good place for a 660 door stop brick.......,


----------



## Hinerman

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Is this so cool, or what ?View attachment 427653



Yes, very cool. Would take a football team to move it though. Is that yours? What type of wood?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> 041??[emoji13]
> You need to find something newer and lighter to replace that old tank.[emoji6]
> 
> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Use the oven and freezer today to 'cook' up a 660.


Dads a hoarder he has lots of saws, thinks a super XL is the best ever.
I fixed his 346 echo last year. He used it the most. The 041 , He probably won't use it anyways, but the 15" hardnose bar looks funny on his " big stihl " so I gave him
A 20" I painted And fixed another chain for his echo


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Good place for a 660 door stop brick.......,


Stihls are for fixing and flipping. That way I can buy more old magnesium and sand cast aluminum.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hinerman said:


> Yes, very cool. Would take a football team to move it though. Is that yours? What type of wood?


Yes, the top is huge.
No not mine, wife found it on F book.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> Dads a hoarder he has lots of saws, thinks a super XL is the best ever.
> I fixed his 346 echo last year. He used it the most. The 041 , He probably won't use it anyways, but the 15" hardnose bar looks funny on his " big stihl " so I gave him
> A 20" I painted And fixed another chain for his echo


I like your Dad


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I like your Dad


You wouldn't like to see what he did to a nos super XL .
He had the clutch smoking and got I so hot it almost quit 4 stroking and already
Turned a very nice bar into a burned up taco..... I'm pretty sure it's scored now.
I would have used it for a gtg saw


----------



## Homelite410

this one is awe inspiring.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> this one is awe inspiring.


Neat stuff


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS660 engine is together just needs all the gingerbread added.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. Cell phone lens makes the spark plug boot look huge.[emoji6]


----------



## workshop

Got the power washer fixed. Turned the wife loose with it. Washed the front of the house, Front deck, sidewalk, driveway, yard, trees, dogs, cats, robins, squirrels. She has been banned from it now.


----------



## awol

Hey Matt, how's your sweet corn doin?!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Hey Matt, how's your sweet corn doin?!
> 
> View attachment 427824


Still standing water!!!
Looks like we eatin sweet corn in September...


----------



## sawnami

What a deal. 

Stihl chain saw brand new - $750
http://springfield.craigslist.org/for/5042001494.html

I think he needs to move the decimal point to the left. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> What a deal.
> 
> Stihl chain saw brand new - $750
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/for/5042001494.html
> 
> I think he needs to move the decimal point to the left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Don't you know them Steals is premium saws?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Don't you know them Steals is premium saws?


Do you have DDave s number?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Do you have DDave s number?



See saw hogs post.

And,.......Morning midlanders!

I ought to give Jim a buzz.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. No rain in the forecast for a while, thankfully. The ground at my house couldn't take any more. It was puddling in the low areas yesterday and took most of the day to soak in once the rain stopped. It will be nice to dry out for a few days.....though I'll be in Tennessee all week for work. 30 miles from Nashville....I might find a little time for some sight seeing and honky tonkin'.


----------



## SawTroll

67L36Driver said:


> Don't you know them Steals is premium saws?



Well, some of them are, in some respects - but no current ones are in all respects. 

There is no current model that I would really want, but there has been.


----------



## Homelite410

SawTroll said:


> Well, some of them are, in some respects - but no current ones are in all respects.
> 
> There is no current model that I would really want, but there has been.


Well put! I'd take an 064, 084, 044, 046 but that's about it...... The rest I'd sell to someone that thinks they are the greatest........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SawTroll said:


> Well, some of them are, in some respects - but no current ones are in all respects.
> 
> There is no current model that I would really want, but there has been.





Homelite410 said:


> Well put! I'd take an 064, 084, 044, 046 but that's about it...... The rest I'd sell to someone that thinks they are the greatest........



I like it. that you two are so one sided . they are such money makers.


----------



## SawTroll

Homelite410 said:


> Well put! I'd take an 064, 084, 044, 046 but that's about it...... The rest I'd sell to someone that thinks they are the greatest........


It would have to be the early versions of the 064, 044 or 046 of course, and I have no use for the 084.

The ones I was thinking about mainly was the 056Mag II and the (Euro) MS361 though (mine got stolen). 

A great feature of the 056 is the outboard clutch, so it handles much better than the 066/660 - specially with heavy bars (my brother has both).


----------



## Homelite410

I'm not color biased...... I have a shindaiwa power broom, echo trimmer, and poulan pro leaf blower. But, every stihl I have actually paid money for has returned my money 2 fold.


----------



## Homelite410

However, Mitch ported a 661 and it is pretty damn stout and I can't wait to run Clint's 064 triplets!


----------



## 67L36Driver

We fix and flip Steals to feed our old magnesium habit.

About the only one I'd keep a while has been the 028 so far. But we don't cut or burn wood on a regular basis.

Welcome to the Midland Troll!


----------



## SawTroll

67L36Driver said:


> We fix and flip Steals to feed our old magnesium habit.
> 
> About the only one I'd keep a while has been the 028 so far. But we don't cut or burn wood on a regular basis.
> 
> Welcome to the Midland Troll!



Thanks, I have been here before, just thought it was time to make another visit! 

When is the next GTG?


----------



## Hedgerow

September 27 in ft Scott Kansas.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SawTroll said:


> Thanks, I have been here before, just thought it was time to make another visit!
> 
> When is the next GTG?



Is this going to be an armchair visit or (gasp!) personal appearance?


----------



## cuttinties

67L36Driver said:


> We fix and flip Steals to feed our old magnesium habit.
> 
> About the only one I'd keep a while has been the 028 so far. But we don't cut or burn wood on a regular basis.
> 
> Welcome to the Midland Troll!


That 661 ran pretty good. It was closer to my 385 than I expected. It's too bad those aren't standard carb saws.


----------



## SawTroll

67L36Driver said:


> Is this going to be an armchair visit or (gasp!) personal appearance?



No doubt "armchair" - I am still not fit for travelling much around, after several major surgeries, and serious infections.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> What a deal.
> 
> Stihl chain saw brand new - $750
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/for/5042001494.html
> 
> I think he needs to move the decimal point to the left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



The money is in the batteries. Stihl insane though....


----------



## Hinerman

SawTroll said:


> No doubt "armchair" - I am still not fit for travelling much around, after several major surgeries, and serious infections.



How about a GTG in Norway?


----------



## Hinerman

Went fishing with the wife and boys yesterday. Nothing fancy, just bank fishing with worms and bobbers. Went to a local park, a harbor on the Arkansas River, and a bay on Lake Ft. Gibson (about 20-24' above normal). I was sitting on a picnic table and fishing in some trees. Sam caught 1 perch at the park; I caught 1 perch at the Ark. River; Sam caught 2 more perch at Lake Ft. Gibson, I caught 1 more at Lake Ft. Gibson, and Isaac finally caught his first after 7 hours of fishing. 

We were getting ready to go and Isaac started crying cause he hadn't caught anything and I had to break his line because he got hung up. I took Sam's pole and put the line at the base of a tree under water (for Isaac). The perch were camping around the base of the trees. Isaac started getting a nibble instantly, then nothing, nibble, then nothing, wait, nibble, nothing for a minute or so, nibble, nibble, nibble, I started praying to God in my head "put a fish on the hook please", hard nibble, "Now Daddy", "no, not yet, wait until it goes under", nibble, nibble, nibble, then wait, hard hit, "now Dad", "NO", pray, nibble, nibble, I lost faith and thought it wasn't going to happen, BOOM, bobber goes under, "Now Isaac", fish on and on land!!!!!!! He was smiling, jumping, and screaming. Made my day. I slept good last night.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any of you ever messed with a air compressor that was locked up?

Matt I proved that a cylinder don't have to be any where near perfect to pump air just wished I would have taken pictures.
It was Ugly pitted .


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any of you ever messed with a air compressor that was locked up?
> 
> Matt I proved that a cylinder don't have to be any where near perfect to pump air just wished I would have taken pictures.
> It was Ugly pitted .


Mine was locked up when I got it.. 
I Emory clothed the crank and greased the rod ends when I put it together.
Been running ever since.


----------



## Hinerman

Rise and shine; heavy on the shine. Looks like it is going to be a nice day. Sun is already shining.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. No rain for a few days. Hope it gets dry enough to weed the garden without carrying around 10# of mud on my boots.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Tried twice yesterday to raise Jim on the phone. But, no answer.

Maybe he went up to Iowa to visit.[emoji6]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

SawTroll said:


> No doubt "armchair" - I am still not fit for travelling much around, after several major surgeries, and serious infections.


 good to see ya around troll. been wonderin bout ya. hope all's well now


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the MS460 top end kit just a bit ago. Piston rings are grooved on the cylinder wall face.
Anybody here run across this before?



Like removing a third of the service life IMO.


----------



## Homelite410

Yup, had several like that.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Got the MS460 top end kit just a bit ago. Piston rings are grooved on the cylinder wall face.
> Anybody here run across this before?
> View attachment 428194
> 
> 
> Like removing a third of the service life IMO.


Yup.. You would be correct.. Not ideal, but they work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the MS460 about three fourths together. 
Need a laundry list more parts.
Brake band
Oil pump
Brake handle
Air filter
Clutch
Clutch cover
Chain catcher
Low left buffer and misc small bits.
Yikes!!

Well, I did start with a good crankcase assembly and fuel tank. LOL


----------



## Oliver1655

Would the groves help with lubrication similar to the oil rings in an automobile?


----------



## cobey

Groved rings lower friction resistance? Also hold oil like Jon said ?


----------



## 67L36Driver

If you want more oil just run 40 or 32:1. Why throw away one third of the service life.


----------



## cobey

Sharpened a beat up chain with the .325 roller guide tonight.
It works goods. Steve's old 024 is strong with its used p/c 
At a little under 180psi. My buddy gave me some .063 .325
Full chisel chains ...... hoarding stuff I need to sell


----------



## Scott Kelly

Figured its probably about time to make my way to this thread, checking in from Wellsville, Kansas. Just a kid that has alot of Stihls and likes to bug Carl/ 67l36Driver every now and again.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas!


----------



## Scott Kelly

You mean afternoon?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Mike and Mr Kelley!
Morning midlanders!

Parts safari this morning. 

Got a proof of life from Jim. He has been playing the hermit. Not checking his answering machine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scott Kelly said:


> Figured its probably about time to make my way to this thread, checking in from Wellsville, Kansas. Just a kid that has alot of Stihls and likes to bug Carl/ 67l36Driver every now and again.


Bug away. We geezers are starved for entertainment.
Have I got your phone number in my cell?


----------



## Hinerman

Good afternoon Scott Kelly. Morning everybody else.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone and welcome Mr Kelly I'm not far from you at Tonganoxie. Sorry about your bad habit..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> If you want more oil just run 40 or 32:1. Why throw away one third of the service life.


carl, not sure I agree about the rings wearing faster. without getting into the minutiae i'm thinking the wear on the ring surface area is not related to the total amount of surface area. i.e.- 1 square mm wears at the same rate whether it is 10% or 50% of the total surface area. course when you get into heat dissipation aspects it might change. think about thin rings vs. fat rings - same life expectancy? matter of fact, seems like the groove will result in less friction-less heat-less wear. am i wrong?
i'm thinking pdq should have already chimed in on this. where are you?
oh yeah. good morning all you cad afflicted, stout hearted people


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. The durn rain followed me to TN. It's been overcast and rainy since I got here Sunday night. Blah...

Have a good one.


----------



## Homelite410

The Lacs - Smoke Stack:  This ones for Chet!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## Hinerman

I have a paying tree job today, LOL. 3 trees for a neighbor. Paul Shook is helping me. I could do them myself but he helps me soooo much for nothing, I figure when I get paid for a job I could split it with him.

We need to have a Charity Cut, I miss 'em. I say we go to Nixa and cut all Steve's trees down.


----------



## workshop

While my tree density is probably high for my lot size, 75x150. I have 11 trees all together and I planted ALL of them. When we bought this house, 30 years ago, not a tree on the place. I lived in the sun, now I can walk almost my whole property and never leave the shade. However, I could use to take down 2 trees. They need to come down to make room for a couple of young Red Oaks that are now about 15 feet tall. But i would have to rent a lift of some kind. I can't afford that.


----------



## cobey

I feel like a bunghole, I told a guy I would buy a part
And didn't have $  I backed out


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening everyone.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I feel like a bunghole, I told a guy I would buy a part
> And didn't have $  I backed out


Better to back out than not pay for it Cobey..

Stuff happens.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Better to back out than not pay for it Cobey..
> 
> Stuff happens.


Sometimes being responsible is good  
Have behaved myself since before the IA gtg


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Evening everyone.


Hi Kenneth and Matt


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Hi Kenneth and Matt


Hi Steve


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas! Started this today.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Evening all!

Another WTH! 
The muffler I thought belonged on the MS650 hangs over the end of the crankcase an extra 1/4" or so. Fits the cylinder port/flange fine. ????

Ah Hah! Muffler has 1128 on it! Belongs on MS460.



Been waiting on China muffler for 460 which the stupid geezer had already. And, now he is short a 650 muffler. Rats!


----------



## jetmd

Mike this one is for you! Next time you drive.................





Just a short teaser!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas! Started this today.....


Yeah... Um...

That needs to be gone...

Someone get the torch..


----------



## Homelite410

It won't play.... Grrrrrrr


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah... Um...
> 
> That needs to be gone...
> 
> Someone get the torch..






All gone Matt, customer wants screen retained and my double barrel ss screened too!


----------



## jetmd

Try that Mike>>>>?


----------



## jetmd

Tried to post the link but keeps coming up the same?


----------



## Redhorse

Drug my wife out to the woods to help split wood yesterday. . . Well she got tired of splitting and suggested we switch. When I am by myself I switch from cutting to stacking/loading or splitting, so I thought what the heck. But I was not going to let her get hurt, this was her first time running a saw. 





Now she might be more willing to help. Just got to get more ppe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

mike's 001:


----------



## Homelite410

Hmmmm no dice here either...


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas! Started this today.....



Is that a Dolmar muffler?


----------



## Homelite410

361 squeal!


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Mike this one is for you! Next time you drive.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a short teaser!



Chet, that truck of yours is just NUTS. . .


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> 361 squeal!


I didn't know they were that restrictive, i have ran a couple that ran good


----------



## Homelite410

Here is my thought, slide an additional OEM screen inside in a bracket behind my pipes.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ok.. So I may grind on one once in a while...

And stuff...
This dude should run a 24" bar real well... @60cc


----------



## Scott Kelly

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 428389
> 
> Ok.. So I may grind on one once in a while...
> 
> And stuff...
> This dude should run a 24" bar real well... @60cc


What's up with the left hand side?


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> What's up with the left hand side?


Not cleaned out yet...

Or ancient Chinese secret..

Whichever you prefer..
Lol


----------



## Scott Kelly

Ancient porting secret from sumting-wong..


----------



## Hinerman

Scott Kelly said:


> Ancient porting secret from sumting-wong..



Well played


----------



## 67L36Driver

The big bore MS650 and MS460 are dead in the water 'till the parts come out of the pipeline.
Meantime I have the new piston for the John Deere 80EVA Echo on hand. Hopefully all his parts are in the box he came in.[emoji19]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl looks like summer is around the corner


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Still overcast and gloomy in the Volunteer State.


----------



## SteveSS

Found a Home Depot yesterday that has two Makita 6421's that the store tech can't make run. I offered to buy them, but have to wait for a manager to give approval tomorrow. Something positive might come out of this trip yet...


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Found a Home Depot yesterday that has two Makita 6421's that the store tech can't make run. I offered to buy them, but have to wait for a manager to give approval tomorrow. Something positive might come out of this trip yet...



Sadly no Makita 6421's for rent or disposal at the one in north Joetown.[emoji45]

Downpour this am. Set in for all day from the looks of it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

High winds with this storm. Took large limb out of oak on Mitchel Ave ten blocks over blocking the street.
The tree service guys will be busy.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh! When you get a pile of 1128 (440/460) parts mixed up with 1122 (066/660) parts you can come up with all sorts of combinations that don't work.
The 660 type air filter adaptor I was missing I found it on the 460.[emoji21] Now I have the wrong one on order.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Borrowed the starter off the 440 and got the 460 running. Pre-set on the carb was near spot on. Oil pump needs turned down.
With the 1/16" bleed hole in the comp release you can shut it down by just pushing it in. Hole prolly too big.


----------



## SteveSS

Went out and did a little exploring today and made my way to Lynchburg to the Jack Daniel distillery. It was a really cool tour. My son turns 21 in October this year so I bought him a liter of Single Barrel and had the bottle custom engraved to celebrate the occasion.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning fellas!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Thunderstorm rolling thru here. Just what we need.

Waiting on Jack Horner Mach. for MS460 bits.

And, tried to start the MS440 and flooded it big time. R & R the carb and found the metering lever way high. Try again after 8 am, my noize curfew.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl you are getting good at those stihls.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl you are getting good at those stihls.



Sorta, but need to pay more attention to the part number prefix cast into the pieces. Can't be trying to use 460 mufflers on 660 just because the port flange is the same.

All in all they are very easy to work on except the Stihl dealer parts are expensive. 

We have flood warnings here.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


>



We will eventually get to them orange saws so we be well rounded saw fixer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Still raining here. Flood warnings for all over NW Mo and NE Kansas.


----------



## SteveSS

Looks like a fixer and a parts saw here. The one on the right looks like someone backed into it with something. It's bent up and crooked, but should provide some parts. A quick cursory inspection of the one on the left shows everything to be present except an air filter (the other one has no filter either). Will know more when I get them home. Tool rental manager was a MIZZOU grad and sold them to me for $75 total.




Funny.....both saws have "Do not touch" with an arrow pointing at the decomp, scratched in the plastic. Saw on the left has a new cylinder and the decomp moved to the other side, and what appears to be a brand new carb.


----------



## Homelite410

got the screen rack made.



outside view of the screen!


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Looks like a fixer and a parts saw here. The one on the right looks like someone backed into it with something. It's bent up and crooked, but should provide some parts. A quick cursory inspection of the one on the left shows everything to be present except an air filter (the other one has no filter either). Will know more when I get them home. Tool rental manager was a MIZZOU grad and sold them to me for $75 total.
> 
> View attachment 428703
> 
> 
> Funny.....both saws have "Do not touch" with an arrow pointing at the decomp, scratched in the plastic. Saw on the left has a new cylinder and the decomp moved to the other side, and what appears to be a brand new carb.



You suck!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> You suck!


Yes he does.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body have any amphibious vehicles for sale.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the carb for the MS650. Now if the muffler from Florida would get here we would be smilin'.


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> You suck!





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes he does.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Raining here again.[emoji37]


----------



## Scott Kelly

Looks like I'll have to start checking the local home depots for my next project.. In case anyone was wondering the Family Center in Paola will sell you the Stihl seal puller, the bossman picked mine up today.


----------



## Homelite410

What did that set ya back?


----------



## Scott Kelly

Little over 200 bones, cheaper than fleabay and wouldn't have to wait for the shipping from the UK. Sounds like a pretty decent guy running it.. No flack from him or anything


----------



## Hedgerow

200 bucks for a seal puller??


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> 200 bucks for a seal puller??


Its a Cadillac of a puller Matt, I use a drywall screw and slide hammer.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Its a Cadillac of a puller Matt, I use a drywall screw and slide hammer.


Does it do anything else??
Lord I hope so!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

I'd say a dealer could justify it if they ever actually fixed anything..
Lol.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I tried the drywall screw tactic on my 028&026 failed miserably at both so ordered the puller. Right now I have 4 saws that need seals so by the time you pulled 4 at the stealership im pretty close to breaking even..


----------



## Hedgerow

Now I'm wondering if even the dealership here would have on...
It's good a member here has one..
My dealer is the devil best I can tell..


----------



## Scott Kelly

I called around and most of them gave me the same old deal.. We can't sell you that puller or we are not supposed to.. I really could use a good flywheel puller too. I think I got lucky and just gave him the part number and no other details.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Any body have any amphibious vehicles for sale.


Here ya go Kenneth. Unimog with loader, backhoe, hydraulic jackhammer, drill, and CHAINSAW on board. Only got $15K bid on it so far.


----------



## sawnami




----------



## SteveSS

Scott Kelly said:


> I called around and most of them gave me the same old deal.. We can't sell you that puller or we are not supposed to.. I really could use a good flywheel puller too. I think I got lucky and just gave him the part number and no other details.


Ebay the flywheel puller. If you're patient, you can get one for under $20. If you're willing to wait on china post, you can get one for less than $10.


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> Here ya go Kenneth. Unimog with loader, backhoe, hydraulic jackhammer, drill, and CHAINSAW on board. Only got $15K bid on it so far.
> 
> View attachment 428752


That just might be the awesomest thing in the history of all awesome things.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I saw a flywheel puller on evilbay that was double ended. One end for the 046 and smaller and the other the larger thread for the 066/660.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I wonder if a guy could mill one himself...


----------



## SteveSS

Probably more hassle than just buying one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Been raining here steady since eight last night. Some old retaining walls around town have been falling down from the super saturated earth.


----------



## Homelite410

Scott Kelly said:


> I wonder if a guy could mill one himself...


I have looked into that.......


----------



## Hinerman

Morning midlandian saw nuts. Have a great day today and be safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Here ya go Kenneth. Unimog with loader, backhoe, hydraulic jackhammer, drill, and CHAINSAW on board. Only got $15K bid on it so far.
> 
> View attachment 428752


That is bad A$$ shoot you and Matt are the only ones that can afford that.

Yep Carl Rained all night here to still raining right down.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning middle US.
having some trouble getting clutch off a poulan 361 with my spanner. seen where others have modified an old sprocket to work. it occurs to me that I would expect the sprocket to break where its been modded to fit the clutch spider holes. anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Lurch2

SteveSS said:


> Went out and did a little exploring today and made my way to Lynchburg to the Jack Daniel distillery. It was a really cool tour. My son turns 21 in October this year so I bought him a liter of Single Barrel and had the bottle custom engraved to celebrate the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 428529



Been on that tour. It is pretty cool.


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> good morning middle US.
> having some trouble getting clutch off a poulan 361 with my spanner. seen where others have modified an old sprocket to work. it occurs to me that I would expect the sprocket to break where its been modded to fit the clutch spider holes. anyone have any experience with this?



On the tough ones, I pull off the clutch shoes and take a cutoff wheel to an old 1/2" socket to fit the slots between the hub fingers.


----------



## sawnami

OK, now I don't feel like I have problem anymore. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> On the tough ones, I pull off the clutch shoes and take a cutoff wheel to an old 1/2" socket to fit the slots between the hub fingers.
> View attachment 428801


thanks steve. I was thinking - cut down so two studs would fit where the spanner don't work. I like yours better; more bite. guess i'll need a deep socket since its an outside drive sprocket and the crank sticks up
any issues with the pig steel used in the cheap ones? recently had a cheap 1/2" to 3/8" adapter snap clean in half


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks steve. I was thinking - cut down so two studs would fit where the spanner don't work. I like yours better; more bite. guess i'll need a deep socket since its an outside drive sprocket and the crank sticks up
> any issues with the pig steel used in the cheap ones? recently had a cheap 1/2" to 3/8" adapter snap clean in half


I can dig one up out of my spares if you come up short. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Two 1/4" (ish) holes in clutch?

Chuck two twist drills in vice shank end up. Block piston with 3/8" square poplar from hardware store. Fit drill shanks in clutch and hold clutch, turn saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks steve. I was thinking - cut down so two studs would fit where the spanner don't work. I like yours better; more bite. guess i'll need a deep socket since its an outside drive sprocket and the crank sticks up
> any issues with the pig steel used in the cheap ones? recently had a cheap 1/2" to 3/8" adapter snap clean in half



Jerry I've made a couple out of home depot sockets seem to be holding up fine.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Looked at trying Carl's trick but the crank was in the way. So I read the SM and it said to use a drift in the two holes. So I used a drift and a 3# sledge and after about 10 hits it moved. Finally came off. Now I need two more clutch shoes since it only has 4 of the 6 required. 
Now I'm trying to take the starter apart and someone replaced the pulley screw with an Allen head. It doesn't want to come out either. The Allen wrench turns inside the head. Gonna try cutting a slot


----------



## SteveSS

Home at last......annnnd the basement drains aren't draining. I'm really not sure where they actually drain to yet, but they're below ground level and there isn't a pump, so I assume they drain out into some sort of drain field. The ground is saturated......no where for it go I guess. Blah! Thankfully, so far it hasn't crept into the finished side of the basement.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I feel your pain.. Shop vac and a mop. It sucks but better than running a finished side!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lots of things arn't draining very good around here.

Jerry: I usually give the clutch a few whacks in the axiel direction to relieve pressure on the crank shoulder.

But, I got too energetic on the MS650 and broke the clutch spider. It did come off......[emoji10]


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hello all,
Just wanted to check in.
Still looking forward to a saw social
My phone used to email me all the time to update me, it has quit and I have no idea why?????
I miss it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

USPS in Opa Locka, FL is sitting on my MS660 muffler. Durn turd heads.[emoji35]

Have to rob parts off the MS440 to test and tune the 460. Parts for which are on that slow boat, literally!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Guess I should log out since I have been logged in for MONTHS!


----------



## SteveSS

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hello all,
> Just wanted to check in.
> Still looking forward to a saw social
> My phone used to email me all the time to update me, it has quit and I have no idea why?????
> I miss it.


If the system notifies of updates to a thread and you don't check them a time or two, it will stop notifying until you do. I think it's a "feature".


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS660 muffler made it thru KC Ks sort facility![emoji4]

Morning midlanders!

Yet another thunderstorm is approching from the west.[emoji37]


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Yet another thunderstorm is approching from the west.[emoji37]


DISLIKE!

Morning Carl, and everyone else. Gonna play a little golf today. Hopefully the weather holds out long enough to finish. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all its raining Jim's crick is out over a few thousand acres of corn and beans .


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Homelite410

I know what that's for.......


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi's concoction..


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS650+ runs and the oil pump pumps. 
Vibrated out the recoil cover screws I forgot to fully tighten.

Carb on the 440 failed the tank pressure test and filled the crankcase with mix overnight.
Carb kits on the shopping list for Monday for both.

Sad part is, I had a buyer come up from KC and the 440 poops itself.[emoji35]


----------



## mdavlee

67L36Driver said:


> Got the carb for the MS650. Now if the muffler from Florida would get here we would be smilin'.View attachment 428726


I had 2 of them here. I could have sent one with the carb.


----------



## Hedgerow

I finally just killed that stupid rooster tonight.. 
Tired of him...
He was a jerk.


----------



## Homelite410

Sunday dinner you say?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Sunday dinner you say?


He wasn't much good for eating by the time I was done with him... 
But he's gone!!
It's a good day...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chayote food.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I finally just killed that stupid rooster tonight..
> Tired of him...
> He was a jerk.


He he............ I seen a goose made better that way


----------



## thinkrtinker

There is a bird of some sort that starts It's annoying nonstop singing at about one am. Knocked it out of the tree with the water hose at 3:30 am. Glad I live in the country cause that bird is on the HIT LIST.
Twelve gauge therapy.

Good motning everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

thinkrtinker said:


> There is a bird of some sort that starts It's annoying nonstop singing at about one am. Knocked it out of the tree with the water hose at 3:30 am. Glad I live in the country cause that bird is on the HIT LIST.
> Twelve gauge therapy.
> 
> Good motning everyone.



Mocking bird.

My mother was throwing rocks at one at 5 am there in south St. Louis county when I was a kid.

Yes! An ounce and a eight of #7 1/2 shot will work fine.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Cut up and loaded a silver maple yesterday after work. It was hot and humid. I cannot endure the hot weather work like I used to; or I need the assistance of heavy power equipment. I shed the chaps after about 30 minutes. Fortunately the tree service helped me load the big stuff; and they hauled off the limbs. I did purchase a "Log Mule" for the bigger stuff. The log mule and those Husqy log tongs are the best investments so far. A dump trailer is going to be my next purchase. I got to get back to work....Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like it will be dry enough to mow this after noon.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Talked to Jim yesterday seems to be doing all right.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's,

I got the same plan Kenneth, hopefully the dew burns off quickly I am ready to get started.


----------



## Homelite410

Same here, I talked to Jim Friday and seemed good! Have a good Sunday fellas!


----------



## Homelite410

lol! 


Thus Ines for Steve.


----------



## Hedgerow

Went out to the shop this morning..
It was quiet outside...
Lol..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> lol!
> 
> ]



Mono!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Since the MS440 pooped himself, I may as well transfer the parts needed to make the 460/440 a cutter. He would bring bigger bux on C'List I think.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Mono!
> View attachment 429194



Definitely louder.


----------



## SteveSS

May be a little redneck, but I'm hoping this will eliminate 90% of my basement water issues. The water would come off that down spout and drizzle around the leaned over retaining wall. I added a couple cement blocks, back filled with dirt to raise the area, and dug a small channel out for the water to be diverted into the gravel driveway. I hope it works.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS650 Plus (that's what I will call it) is a runner and a cutter. Sprays a rooster tail of chips like a jet ski off the puny 20" bar.

And: another thunder storm is headed toward the Midland Empire. 

Look out Kenneth!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> The MS650 Plus (that's what I will call it) is a runner and a cutter. Sprays a rooster tail of chips like a jet ski off the puny 20" bar.
> 
> And: another thunder storm is headed toward the Midland Empire.
> 
> Look out Kenneth!


 Weathermen need to get things evened out a year ago we would appreciate the thunderstorm.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rode over to the reservation and back today. Corn looks like hell and hardly any beans been planted. But, what do a townie know.


----------



## cobey

I fished Sat and Friday........ kind of nice to goof off
Oh by the way....
Strait slotted screws that are tight in old saw need a impact driver,
If not you can slip and stab yer wrist


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> Went out to the shop this morning..
> It was quiet outside...
> Lol..


peace and quiet has become very hard to come by in this world. Glad I live under a rock


----------



## Hedgerow

Worked ground today..
BIL spread a free load of sludge on the 30 acre field..
I worked it in. 

And can still smell it..

Smells like Gary Indiana...


----------



## Hedgerow

That same 30 acre field had oats in it.
He cut em' and round baled them..
Made 177 bales.. In wet years, that field makes a lot of tons of stuff.. It's well drained.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Started raining here just a few minutes ago.. Went swimming and skeet shooting this weekend. Going to go home and start wrenching on an old 026 I'm bringin back from the dead, pictures to follow. Met Carl in person this weekend, ran a few saws together rather impressed with his jonsered might have to come up and take it from him!


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> Started raining here just a few minutes ago.. Went swimming and skeet shooting this weekend. Going to go home and start wrenching on an old 026 I'm bringin back from the dead, pictures to follow. Met Carl in person this weekend, ran a few saws together rather impressed with his jonsered might have to come up and take it from him!


Once you try "the other brands", you'll pick up a few..


----------



## Scott Kelly

The only thing I don't like is the build of it... It just feels a little cheesy


----------



## Hedgerow

Not cheesy...

Just different..

Those old j reds run hard...
I used to have all Stihl's, then a 372 opened my eyes...

Now I got everything it seems.


----------



## Hedgerow

Including a very nice 084...
Lol..


----------



## Scott Kelly

It feels different.. All i've ever known are Stihls. I started out with a 039 when I was 12. I've never seen how they hold up they may be tough as a boot. I keep trying to talk myself into a 90cc class husky or even a 70cc but I have so many orange and whites to cover all those categories I can't justify it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> It feels different.. All i've ever known are Stihls. I started out with a 039 when I was 12. I've never seen how they hold up they may be tough as a boot. I keep trying to talk myself into a 90cc class husky or even a 70cc but I have so many orange and whites to cover all those categories I can't justify it.


Just have to see all those husky's and Dolmars on race day in Ft Scott..


I like to call that. "Perspective" ...

I do love me some perspective...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

jerrycmorrow said:


> ...Now I'm trying to take the starter apart and someone replaced the pulley screw with an Allen head. It doesn't want to come out either. The Allen wrench turns inside the head. Gonna try cutting a slot


 couldn't cut a slot cause disc diameter was too big. finally dremeled out a lip with the diamond bit and drifted it out. done. onward to the next challenge
good morning all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone . Sun is shining.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Rained a bit here last night, but not enough to test out my water diversion measures. I won't complain about it. 

Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scott Kelly said:


> It feels different.. All i've ever known are Stihls. I started out with a 039 when I was 12. I've never seen how they hold up they may be tough as a boot. I keep trying to talk myself into a 90cc class husky or even a 70cc but I have so many orange and whites to cover all those categories I can't justify it.



Next time you make it to Joetown we should run some old magnesium and sand cast aluminum. Get you into some classic old mussel.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trying to think of an excuse to keep the big Stihl around for a while. Like needs more run time, test with longer bar or tinker with compression release hole size. Like the Poulan 655BP.

The 460 is ready to do test cuts and the 440 is waiting on a new China built carb.

But, left elbow is barkin' loud from the heavy startin' saws.[emoji37]


----------



## workshop

Good evening everybody. It's been a hot, sunny day here today.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I tried to pressure test my little 026 before I left for work.. Is there any set time for motoseal to work? Approximately how long should it hold pressure/vacuum for? Right now it drops ever so slowly but it is dropping..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Which product? Scott


----------



## Scott Kelly

I used motoseal on the outside metal part of the seal. Its permatex's version of yamabond. The saw is a stihl 026


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think yama bond 12 hours. Let me look when I get home.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well I was of by 11 hours and 40 minutes it say 20 minutes.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scott Kelly said:


> I tried to pressure test my little 026 before I left for work.. Is there any set time for motoseal to work? Approximately how long should it hold pressure/vacuum for? Right now it drops ever so slowly but it is dropping..



IMO, drop slowly is good to go. After all, the seals are single lip.


----------



## Scott Kelly

By drop slowly probably every 20 seconds or so its losing a pound of air or so but it was also pumped up to 10psi


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Scott Kelly said:


> By drop slowly probably every 20 seconds or so its losing a pound of air or so but it was also pumped up to 10psi


That should be fine. Think about it in terms of how may times the piston moves in a second when it runs.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Just have to see all those husky's and Dolmars on race day in Ft Scott..



When is Ft. Scott? September what???


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> When is Ft. Scott? September what???


27th ...... ish


----------



## Scott Kelly

It's a vast improvement over the first pressure test attempt... Couldn't pump the mityvac fast enough to build any semblance of pressure


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> When is Ft. Scott? September what???


The gtg will on the Saturday 26th. It is being held at the pioneer harvest fiesta which starts on Friday and ends Sunday. There is camping and rv slots with electric on site. Think its 10$ to the club for usage.


----------



## cobey

Oops the 26th


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl .everome have a great summer day.


----------



## sawnami

Scott Kelly said:


> I tried to pressure test my little 026 before I left for work.. Is there any set time for motoseal to work? Approximately how long should it hold pressure/vacuum for? Right now it drops ever so slowly but it is dropping..


Per Husky :







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Scott Kelly

Morning fellas, tested the new seals with soapy water.. No leaks! I'm leaning more towards the homemade rubber gaskets not sealing correctly to be my cause. Hopefully I'll find time to stick it together soon


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. It's looking like a beautiful day out there. Enjoy it.


----------



## sawnami

[emoji4] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

What are you electrocuting Steve?


----------



## Homelite410

Time to play in the dirt at Alan's now!!!


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Must be a new way to cook a turkey.


----------



## awol

sawnami said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 Electrolysis rust removal!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Rust removal


----------



## thinkrtinker

You beat me to it Alan


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS460 is a runner and cutter. And, a potential buyer coming from Cameron.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> What are you electrocuting Steve?



Bought some stuff the other day that had a bunch of longspring animal traps in it with bad scaly rust. Going to see what's left after running in the tub for a while.


----------



## Homelite410

Wish us luck boys! Mommas water just broke!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Wish us luck boys! Mommas water just broke!



Praying all goes well Mike.


----------



## Homelite410

Thank you Kenneth!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I took a few saw carcasses in trade for the MS460.

Kenneth! J-Reds!


2171


2150


Matt! Husky Barney!


394

Assorted other small junk thrown in. MS660 carcass in really, really bad shape.

And, yes Benjamins!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> I took a few saw carcasses in trade for the MS460.
> 
> Kenneth! J-Reds!
> View attachment 429641
> 
> 2171
> View attachment 429643
> 
> 2150
> 
> 
> Matt! Husky Barney!
> View attachment 429644
> 
> 394
> 
> Assorted other small junk thrown in. MA660 carcass in really, really bad shape.
> 
> And, yes Benjamins!


394 needs to be made whole then sent to Shaun Carr...


----------



## jetmd

Keep us posted Mike!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> 394 needs to be made whole then sent to Shaun Carr...



But, but, I really, really would rather get my Mall OMG and the Remy SL-5R going first.

So many saws, so little time.........


----------



## Homelite410

Yes Matt, Chet needs to buy that, make it whole, send I to Shaun, then he won't b able to wipe that smile off his face!


----------



## workshop

Goldie and I are praying the little one arrives ok and momma's alright.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I keep tellin ya Carl just send those extra stihls my way.. Make some money by not lifting a finger...


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Goldie and I are praying the little one arrives ok and momma's alright.


Thanks Steve! I'll let y'all know when she arrives!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Wish us luck boys! Mommas water just broke!


Prayers from me and Tabby


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I took a few saw carcasses in trade for the MS460.
> 
> Kenneth! J-Reds!
> View attachment 429641
> 
> 2171
> View attachment 429643
> 
> 2150
> 
> 
> Matt! Husky Barney!
> View attachment 429644
> 
> 394
> 
> Assorted other small junk thrown in. MS660 carcass in really, really bad shape.
> 
> And, yes Benjamins!




2171's are the stuff!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Yes Matt, Chet needs to buy that, make it whole, send I to Shaun, then he won't b able to wipe that smile off his face!


Bingo...


----------



## jetmd

mmmmmm Peer pressure.
Might be a little heavy for limbing, otherwise I think it would fit me nicely.


----------



## Homelite410

441 = limbing saw for you!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Downer of the day is; I spent my saw money on a new washer and dryer at Sears.[emoji19]
Dryer crapped out at 10 years of age and the washer is twenty plus years old.


----------



## jetmd

Yes Sir, me likes the 441cm for my current limbing saw.
Although I will not give up my old 034, I think Nate enjoyed running it on the bucking trailer
at Doug's charity cut.
Who is Shaun Carr? Sorry you smart guys need to help us dumb guys along the path.......


----------



## Homelite410

Shaun Carr is the premier 394 builder.......


----------



## Homelite410

Just ask Matt........


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> Wish us luck boys! Mommas water just broke!


Woo Hoo!! Any updates yet?


----------



## cobey

Hey Carl........ you gonna build that 2171????


----------



## Homelitenut

sawnami said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Are you making hydrogen gas? My dad tried a hydrogen generator out quite a few years ago on a carbed 454 BBC he said it didn't help much.


----------



## Homelitenut

Whoops just 


Homelitenut said:


> Are you making hydrogen gas? My dad tried a hydrogen generator out quite a few years ago on a carbed 454 BBC he said it didn't help much.


read the posts about the rust removal


----------



## Homelite410

SteveSS said:


> Woo Hoo!! Any updates yet?


No sir not yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Hey Carl........ you gonna build that 2171????


I havn't evaluated it yet.

However, the big Hoosky pops on a prime. My comp gauge gets up to eighty but then I can't pull it any more. 

What's the buzz Mike? Girl #4 here yet?


----------



## Homelite410

Not yet fellas.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> I havn't evaluated it yet.
> 
> However, the big Hoosky pops on a prime. My comp gauge gets up to eighty but then I can't pull it any more.
> 
> What's the buzz Mike? Girl #4 here yet?


It needs 180 Carl..
That's your target..


----------



## Homelite410

Well fellas, Victoria Kathryn joined us at 1:55 am, she and momma is well!


----------



## Scott Kelly

Excellent! Congratulations man!


----------



## Homelite410

7# 6oz meet Victoria Kathryn Manley


----------



## jetmd

Congrats to you and your family Mike!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mike: The best part is yet to come. Give them girls twenty years and you be bouncing the grand baby's on your knee.


----------



## bigtuna

Congratulations mike, she looks like a keeper.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Well fellas, Victoria Kathryn joined us at 1:55 am, she and momma is well!



congratulations Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dang! Fellow carried away my 20" Stihl 'demo bar' with the 460. Now need to rustle up one for the MS650.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning Midlanders!

Another hot day on tap.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning All


----------



## farmer steve

morning from the right coast. hope ya all have a fine day. keep cool. FS.


----------



## jetmd

Carl, I am planning on being in Joe town Sunday.
Need to do some repair work on a 1919, if the parts come in.
I could stop by and give the 394 a few stiff pulls for you......find out what she's got for compression.


----------



## Hinerman

Congratulations Mike

Good morning everybody...


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmed: 1919? Wassit?

What little cylinder wall I can see from plug hole looks OK. Poor fit of air filter let trash wipe out piston/rings possibly.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Congratulations on the new little one Mike


----------



## workshop

Congratulations Mike. 
Cute little girl. Must have got that from her mom.


----------



## SteveSS

Awesome news, Mike. Congrats!

Morning everyone.


----------



## Homelite410

Thank all of you momma and baby is well and we got some sleep!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Thank all of you momma and baby is well and we got some sleep!



Congratulations! She's a beauty. 

Calls for increasing the shotgun inventory. Need to be cleaning one when the first date arrives to pick her up. ;-)


----------



## sawnami

Well, there was a little metal still there. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> Well fellas, Victoria Kathryn joined us at 1:55 am, she and momma is well!


 congratulations to you and momma. like carl said, one day she'll provide you with grandkids; God's reward for the trouble yall gonna go through.


----------



## bigtuna

Very nice on the traps steve.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Congratulations! She's a beauty.
> 
> Calls for increasing the shotgun inventory. Need to be cleaning one when the first date arrives to pick her up. ;-)


I intend to, hopefully she'll be cleaning the hi power.


----------



## awol

Congrats on another little turd Mike, she has a lot of potential!

Hey Matt, we got some wheat!


----------



## mdavlee

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Homelite410

mdavlee said:


> Congrats Mike!


Thanks Mike!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> I intend to, hopefully she'll be cleaning the hi power.



I actually have that shirt not white. Have worn it several times. You would be surprised on the comments.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Big Hosky Barney is a runner.
Check compression again after it cools down.

And, added R134a to son's '95 Dodge and got it working! Really lucked out system was only low and everything still in working order. Twenty year old minivan. Surprised the caca out of me!


----------



## Homelite410

24oz in my 98 s-10 and center vent is 32 deg!!


----------



## jetmd

Carl, here you go:


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> Carl, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 429821


The phrase "happiness is a belt-fed weapon" comes to mind. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Carl, here you go:
> 
> View attachment 429821



Thankfully only the ARVNs had to pack those around and the fodder for them.

The M60 is so much better. Built in bipod. Ammunition was somewhat lighter.

I had gunners the size of Kenneth and assistant gunners on the order of Coby in my weapons squad. Sturdy fellows! Being able to shoot it accurately was secondary.

Single shot weapon in the right hands.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Can the big round Husky air filter be washed in hot water and Simple Green?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Can the big round Husky air filter be washed in hot water and Simple Green?


is it a flock filter or mesh. Pics please.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'll have to blow a crap load off of it to tell.

I can't believe you routinely replace a forty dollar air filter on these pups.


----------



## Homelite410

A-10 Warthog Gatling Gun Test:  belt fed, hell yes!


Oh wait, this ones not!


----------



## Hinerman

Hey fellow knuckleheads. I am heading north tomorrow. Going to Niagara Falls and Toronto for a little vacation. I don't know if I will be checking in while I am gone. You all take care. Let the good times roll...


----------



## 67L36Driver

North be a good direction to go. 

We'll be here sweating our arse off.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> 7# 6oz meet Victoria Kathryn Manley


Tabby said she's beautiful, thankfull prayers for her and her mom's 
Good health


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Hey fellow knuckleheads. I am heading north tomorrow. Going to Niagara Falls and Toronto for a little vacation. I don't know if I will be checking in while I am gone. You all take care. Let the good times roll...


Have fun be safe!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Have a good trip Thomas. Good morning . Looks like rainy and hot.:|:|:|:|


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have a good trip Thomas. Good morning . Looks like rainy and hot.:|:|:|:|


Yup, a two fer.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## sawnami

I think my fuel line is bad........maybe. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jerrycmorrow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I actually have that shirt not white. Have worn it several times. You would be surprised on the comments.


I'd say those that have daughters like it; those without daughters think you're a barbarian.
course, we all know fathers of daughters are barbaric and will go out of our way to protect our pride and joy. just sayin


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## 67L36Driver

Picked up an air filter a Jeff's. He insists it is a 395.


Thirty bux. Supposedly not washable.

With the recoil anchored down and slicked up, it pumps 140 psi.

Repaired the wires to the kill switch and now dressing a 24" bar off the 2171 to try him out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

No worries about my daughter. She carries a gun and a badge.

When she turned 21, I gave her a Smith Air Weight. Peed Blondie off!!!!


----------



## workshop

I don't worry about my daughter. She used to be an MP in the Army Reserve. She took down a guy that was a foot taller than her and out weighed her by 100 lbs. Planted his face in the dirt.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> I don't worry about my daughter. She used to be an MP in the Army Reserve. She took down a guy that was a foot taller than her and out weighed her by 100 lbs. Planted his face in the dirt.


She likes the Beretta 9mm and the baton. Absolutely hates the M16.


----------



## 67L36Driver

M16. Gods terrible swift sword. Carried one for a year. 

18 rounds in the twenty round mag. Better feed reliability on reload. But it has been changed some since.


----------



## workshop

She was the roof gunner in a Humvee. She does like an M60.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Big Hoosky starts on choke instead of priming it. Kill switch works instead of yanking the plug wire off. Oils the chain but we have darkness and a frog strangler going so no test cut.

A Stihl comp release works in it if you drill the tiny hole to 1/16". Original hole is 3/32".

Relieved the top cover where it was hanging up (made the hole bigger.).

This thing took a hit at the seam between the top cover and the recoil starter which put some things out of wack. Back in wack now.[emoji12]


----------



## Scott Kelly

Got one 026 running now on to the ms260. Every time I take one apart I tell myself I won't lose any parts, lost the manifold. Of course, steal one off the 260, eat dinner, walk back down and the missing piece magically appears...


----------



## Homelite410

My goodness its raining now.....


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Big Hoosky starts on choke instead of priming it. Kill switch works instead of yanking the plug wire off. Oils the chain but we have darkness and a frog strangler going so no test cut.
> 
> A Srihl comp release works in it if you drill the tiny hole to 1/16". Original hole is 3/32".
> 
> Relieved the top cover where it was hanging up (made the hole bigger.).
> 
> This thing took a hit at the seam between the top cover and the recoil starter which put some things out of wack. Back in wack now.[emoji12]


How much Carl?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> How much Carl?



Still undergoing evaluation. We may be in the mood to put in a piston/rings. Mostly the thing swallowed a lot of dirt. The 32:1 not doing it any harm for sure.

What is the difference between 394 and 395? Builder plate is no help. Illegible.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Starting on this ole hog she is filthy, run hard and put away wet. We'll see if we can make her shine by the end of it. New piston and rings for sure, ill post pics of the cylinder shortly.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Plumber scheduled to arrive in an hour. Hopefully he'll have all of my drains flowing freely before shower time. It's no fun when your morning shower turns into a bath.

Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Steve!

Morning midlanders!

Here is the Hoosky air filter after a bath in hot water and dish soap.


It didn't fall apart. Not dry yet tho.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Good morning fellas! A few more shots of the project, cylinder looks to be in decent enough shape, no transfer or scoring. Piston has seen better days but is suffering from pinched rings. 

A good cleaning and some porting with new piston and rings on the way!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The piston & cylinder kit from Chainsaw Conservation Components I used was 52 bux. 
If your cylinder won't clean up.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a husky 61 on the bench.. 
It's no longer an open port 61..


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and Carl...
The 394 is dual port and the 395 is a quad port IIRC..


----------



## bigtuna

That's what I'm working on matt, 61-272 conv. Using cheap
A$$ nickacil p/c. Waiting on 2 pc. Coil. Found a very clean case, couldn't resist


----------



## SteveSS

Main line is clear out to the street. No more ankle deep showers. The gray line basement drains wouldn't clear in 100 feet of the rooter. Not real sure what my options are now. Guess I could have a better idea if'n I knew where it left out at.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> That's what I'm working on matt, 61-272 conv. Using cheap
> A$$ nickacil p/c. Waiting on 2 pc. Coil. Found a very clean case, couldn't resist




Lol...


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Main line is clear out to the street. No more ankle deep showers. The gray line basement drains wouldn't clear in 100 feet of the rooter. Not real sure what my options are now. Guess I could have a better idea if'n I knew where it left out at.



Look around downhill from the basement floor level. Extra wet spot.

Later this summer it may be where the grass is still green is where it comes to daylight.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Making a little progress.. New meteor piston and caber rings. Cleaned up the piston ports, does anyone know if this is actually beneficial? I do it anyways but have always wondered. Squish is set from factory @ .031". I've found that card stock off of stickers brings it right to .019". A little tight but I'd say still acceptable for that small of a bore or am I asking for trouble?


----------



## Homelite410

I run squeak at .018". No problems in 3 years.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Well the intake is pretty well in the shape that I want it.. Might do a little more smoothing but I did cut through so better judgement says it'll be fine while the boot can still cover it up[emoji58]


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> Well the intake is pretty well in the shape that I want it.. Might do a little more smoothing but I did cut through so better judgement says it'll be fine while the boot can still cover it up[emoji58]


What is your intake duration?
Try not to remove material from the floor if you can avoid it.


----------



## cobey

Something I found........ An 81dl bar (echo or Mac) is a 23" bar
A 84 driver bar (husky) is about 24"
A 70 driver bar is about 19"
A 72 driver is Close to 20"

That's what may tape says anyways


----------



## Scott Kelly

I don't have a degree wheel to put on it but I didn't take much of anything off the bottom


----------



## jerrycmorrow

SteveSS said:


> Main line is clear out to the street. No more ankle deep showers. The gray line basement drains wouldn't clear in 100 feet of the rooter. Not real sure what my options are now. Guess I could have a better idea if'n I knew where it left out at.


probly about 105 feet from the basement. you got a direction? stake out where the 100' mark is. get a witching stick or welding rod or whatever and have at it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 'Coppertone' girl. Hooskeybarney with a bad sunburn.





What is the cover at the top part of the muffler for?


A home made muffler brace. We tidied it up with proper flat and lock washers.

Stihl decomp on a Hoosky. Extra clearance so it don't hang up.


Ran him cutting up a large branch out of the huge oak down the street. Fell out last night. Bar/chain rather much done for.

I have a new Oregon 20" K095 but it is way too short for this saw!


----------



## mdavlee

That's a piece to space the muffler off wood a little farther best I have figured.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Something I found........ An 81dl bar (echo or Mac) is a 23" bar
> A 84 driver bar (husky) is about 24"
> A 70 driver bar is about 19"
> A 72 driver is Close to 20"
> 
> That's what may tape says anyways


It also has to do with the space from the sprocket to the bar studs.
For example; 20"/70 dl is Mac, Homie, Remy old school saws. 20"/72 dl is Hoosky, Echo and the newer stuff.


----------



## 67L36Driver

mdavlee said:


> That's a piece to space the muffler off wood a little farther best I have figured.



Explains why it was mashed somewhat flat(ish)![emoji6]


----------



## Scott Kelly

Can anyone explain what different durations do to the saw? Like longer exhaust, longer intake ect..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> The 'Coppertone' girl. Hooskeybarney with a bad sunburn.
> View attachment 430240
> 
> View attachment 430241
> 
> 
> What is the cover at the top part of the muffler for?
> View attachment 430242
> 
> A home made muffler brace. We tidied it up with proper flat and lock washers.
> 
> Stihl decomp on a Hoosky. Extra clearance so it don't hang up.
> View attachment 430243
> 
> Ran him cutting up a large branch out of the huge oak down the street. Fell out last night. Bar/chain rather much done for.
> 
> I have a new Oregon 20" K095 but it is way too short for this saw!


That bar won't fit any whoo it will take a large husk same as the 2 jreds. I have a 42 " bar for it. Used it once or twice just because.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Scott Kelly said:


> Can anyone explain what different durations do to the saw? Like longer exhaust, longer intake ect..





Matt.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> It also has to do with the space from the sprocket to the bar studs.
> For example; 20"/70 dl is Mac, Homie, Remy old school saws. 20"/72 dl is Hoosky, Echo and the newer stuff.


The echo 590 use a 70 dl 20" bar. I run an 84 dl 24" LG mount husky bar and a 81dl 24" echo bar on it ...... adjustment is different but they both work.
I ran a 72 driver 20" on it also.
I run a LG mount husky 24" bar on my Lombard AP 42 
(With adapters) it uses a 84 dl chain


----------



## Scott Kelly

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt.


Where could I find this fellow?


----------



## Homelite410

Scott Kelly said:


> Where could I find this fellow?


You should just call him. Please...


----------



## Scott Kelly

Right..


----------



## Homelite410

Matt= hedgerow


----------



## cobey

Small mount husky bars only fit small mount..... 
A041 bars can fit with oil holes drilled


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have a NOS 28" Pioneer bar x 3/8" x .058" but the slot is 3/8".
Jim is going to fix me up with a 24" and a loop.


----------



## cobey

I like playing with bar and chain options


----------



## cobey

Scott Kelly said:


> Can anyone explain what different durations do to the saw? Like longer exhaust, longer intake ect..


Having a good recipe is the key......


----------



## bigtuna

Got the coil today for the 61/272. And we now have spark. Just need rubber intake boot ant the hard plastic pc. The carb bolts to, I have the tilly carb and the elbow shaped filt. Holder.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Got the coil today for the 61/272. And we now have spark. Just need rubber intake boot ant the hard plastic pc. The carb bolts to, I have the tilly carb and the elbow shaped filt. Holder.


If yer feelin sporty, I got a ported 48mm jug for one if you'd like to test it vs the big bore..


----------



## Hedgerow

Gack!! This drive from Goddard Kansas to Joplin sux... In Wilson county now, and they got some trees!!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Gack!! This drive from Goddard Kansas to Joplin sux... In Wilson county now, and they got some trees!!


My grandpa had ALOT of land in Buffalo Kansas,
He had the first chainsaw in his area, people came to watch them
Run the saw, and clear fields for cattle. it was a 3-25 mac


----------



## bigtuna

Matt I will keep that in mind, let me get the rest of the intake parts, I'll get back to ya, I'm kinda jacked about the whole 272 thing. But I know you build some awesome saws. Been reading here for a while. I'm in Carthage , I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Homelite410

bigtuna said:


> Matt I will keep that in mind, let me get the rest of the intake parts, I'll get back to ya, I'm kinda jacked about the whole 272 thing. But I know you build some awesome saws. Been reading here for a while. I'm in Carthage , I'll give you a shout.


Matt is the man!


----------



## bigtuna

Yes he is, but I do have a ? For someone I'm getting ready to try and mod this muffler. The flap is bent back inside the can, is that factory. Should I trim more of the part off that's inside, and just put a deflector on the outside.


----------



## bigtuna

Pic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna said:


> Pic.


One like that on my J-Red 670. I bent it out.

I'd like to fill it in top and bottom and make it a little bit more profesional looking.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Pic.


That is factory...
Odd...
But factory..


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matt is the man!


For what??
I hate building saws!!

I prefer to run them.. 
Now that, I like..


----------



## Hedgerow

Made it back to the house..
Kansas is really green right now...
Seems they've had some rain..
Lol.


----------



## old cookie

So can a 272 cylinder go on a 61? I got a 61 that sounds interesting.Is it much work and money.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> So can a 272 cylinder go on a 61? I got a 61 that sounds interesting.Is it much work and money.


Well? If ya go the chinkadink route, it's only about 29 dollars in parts..
Last I looked, there was a 50 and 52mm version available..
I opted for the 52mm..
Had to bevel the ports, but it runs good.. 
Plug and play...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Wet here. Babysit Spencer (3 months) today. He found his smile mussels.[emoji7]


----------



## sawnami

Scott Kelly said:


> I don't have a degree wheel to put on it but I didn't take much of anything off the bottom


http://www.modelflying.co.uk/news/article/the-engine-lab-two-stroke-degree-wheel/2349/

Now you do [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> For what??
> I hate building saws!!..





Scott Kelly said:


> Can anyone explain what different durations do to the saw? Like longer exhaust, longer intake ect..


----------



## cobey

Here I sit... raining like crazy.... got a 2 liter of mountain dew......
the grinder shed is full of water and mud, I need to build a dry shed.
I can't grind chains in the tiny shed, it's too hard to clean up


----------



## cobey

Reed (from the Echo 620 thread) sent me a new 24"
Bar for my 590, he's a good guy to deal with and it looks like he sells some cool saws too


----------



## bigtuna

That is who I bought that very, very clean 61 case from a a very reasonable price


----------



## 67L36Driver

Postman dropped off the Mall carb kit from Sugar Creek Supply and the chink Zama for the MS440 this am.

Off to KC to pick up Mr Tiny Guy (Spencer).


----------



## sawnami

Sittin around watchin stuff go fast today. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Crud....broke a brand new ring putting a saw back together. More wait time. Pffttt...


----------



## Oliver1655

Sawnami, I enjoyed the show up until 1:45pm when my daughter-in-law who is 8 months pregnant said it was time to go. Some awesome pilots! Finally got to see the upper level of a C-5 Galaxy. The cockpit is huge!

Sadly, it is raining here. Someday I will be able to get the hay done, just not for the next week or so.


----------



## sawnami

Sounds like you missed the rain delay. When they resumed, Aeroshell had a great show. The Thunderbirds sent one ship up to check out the show airspace then they all took off and did their low altirude show. The wing vapor was massive due to the high humidity. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

✈[HQ] WORLDS BIGGEST AIRPORT in H0 Scale 1:87 - M…: 

Y'all gotta see this! Please take a sec to watch a 5 million dollar airport.............. In HO scale.......


----------



## bigtuna

Holy crap that was kinda cool.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think Levi's 025 is gonna be hard to beat in the under 45cc class I think..
But will need some more "perspective", before I can confirm that..


----------



## sawnami

A little vapor from a Thunderbird 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Scott Kelly

Hedgerow said:


> I think Levi's 025 is gonna be hard to beat in the under 45cc class I think..
> But will need some more "perspective", before I can confirm that..


I'm an amateur by all standards and my 025 really woke up with a muff mod and widening of the ports... I hope an 025 would win!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

On the fence over this J-Red 2171 as what to do with it. I think it is the equivalent of a Hooskeybarney 372 or thereabouts. Will need piston/cylinder as a minimum.
And, a top cover.


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> I'm an amateur by all standards and my 025 really woke up with a muff mod and widening of the ports... I hope an 025 would win!


That's about all you can do with a clamshell design... 
He did raise the floor of the intake about 10 degrees, but then ground half of it back out before he realized how far he 'd gone.. So intake is now at 155/157 vs 165 stock.. 
I did some things to his carb before I put it back together for him.. 
Hopefully he don't carp about me messin with his project..


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> On the fence over this J-Red 2171 as what to do with it. I think it is the equivalent of a Hooskeybarney 372 or thereabouts. Will need piston/cylinder as a minimum.
> And, a top cover.
> View attachment 430531


What are you thinking Carl?
Oh, and check the lower end out real good before putting another jug on it..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> What are you thinking Carl?
> Oh, and check the lower end out real good before putting another jug on it..



You betcha!

Actually, with the IPLs side by side it looks like you can make a 372 out of a 2171 by changing the top and recoil covers. Yikes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone .



Hedgerow said:


> I think Levi's 025 is gonna be hard to beat in the under 45cc class I think..
> But will need some more "perspective", before I can confirm that..



Is this the one he's had.



67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> On the fence over this J-Red 2171 as what to do with it. I think it is the equivalent of a Hooskeybarney 372 or thereabouts. Will need piston/cylinder as a minimum.
> And, a top cover.
> View attachment 430531


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one he's had.


Nope.. The black one was an 023, it now belongs to Sam..


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, and the Chinese BB kit I put on the 61 runs good, but the performance is less than amazing....


----------



## bigtuna

That bein said matt, I'm sure the one I Pais $22. Will be less than stellar.lol


----------



## bigtuna

.030 squish without gasket. Should be a turd. Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Putting together the 'box-o-Echo 750'.
Muffler cover not to be found.

Maybe why it toasted the piston. Ran it straight out the port. Not a good thing to do.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> .030 squish without gasket. Should be a turd. Lol.


Slab side piston?? 
Prolly stomp a mud hole in my Ching Chong 272..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Put a piece on the Echo only to find another that goes on first.[emoji53]

Not cinching down many screws first.


----------



## bigtuna

Ya Matt , slab will that make a diff.?


----------



## Homelite410

We had visitors today!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

The old power wagon made it all the way to Iowa??!!

Cool!!!


----------



## jetmd

A very good video with one of our own out in the front.
Some really cool stuff at approx. 9:30 ( although it's all cool!)


----------



## 67L36Driver

Crap! Found the Echo's fatal flaw. Oil pump guts are missing.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> We had visitors today!!!!



Hi Andy and Sarah


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's Monday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!

Run down to Halls later and see Jim.


----------



## lumberjackchef

yep its Monday! Howdy all! helped the oldest daughter put in bout 125 Sq ft of ceramic tile in the kitchen last night before bed. This old man is feeling that this morning Have a Great Day!


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## bigtuna

Holy crap carl, that's a clean jd. Good morning.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Ya Matt , slab will that make a diff.?


They sure can..
Not 100%, but sometimes little things can make a real difference.


----------



## sam-tip

Matt did you get your package from me? Coffee mug and stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Matt did you get your package from me? Coffee mug and stuff.


Sure did Doug..
Thanks!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellaz!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. Got a monster of a black cloud above us right now. Moving up out of the south/southwest. 
Thomas, did you ship this thing up here?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Washer and dryer installed. Time for my nap.[emoji4]

Muggy and overcast, 81 deg.. Storms north along the Iowa line.


----------



## Hedgerow

Had a nice visit from Kenneth tonight..
He brought his fancy electronic device..
Levi's 025 read pretty good..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Had a nice visit from Kenneth tonight..
> He brought his fancy electronic device..
> Levi's 025 read pretty good..



Tach?

I'd be getting one but the pile-o-Stihl is mostly gone. I just set 'em rich (I think).[emoji10]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Had a nice visit from Kenneth tonight..
> He brought his fancy electronic device..
> Levi's 025 read pretty good..


 It runs pretty good too.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Had a nice visit from Kenneth tonight..
> He brought his fancy electronic device..
> Levi's 025 read pretty good..


Did you run it against your 346 yet?


----------



## Hedgerow

I just got a feeling it needs to have a little more to compete in KY..
Not sure what to tell Levi to do from here.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Did you run it against your 346 yet?


346 is in Iowa right now..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I just got a feeling it needs to have a little more to compete in KY..
> Not sure what to tell Levi to do from here.


What do they run in 45 and under?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> 346 is in Iowa right now..


Oh  would have been a good test


----------



## Hedgerow

Stock 5100 went down in flames to it....


----------



## cobey

....... good test


----------



## Hedgerow

And another ported saw tonight also..


----------



## Homelite410

Here is to a new adventure!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all. Mike building a saw mill?



Hedgerow said:


> I just got a feeling it needs to have a little more to compete in KY..
> Not sure what to tell Levi to do from here.



I told you I would take it off your hands so you didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Here is to a new adventure!


What are your plans for it Mike?


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> What are your plans for it Mike?






I wish! 



Bought fenders and hood for mine and this came with it! It may end up at Alan's.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Beautiful day in Mr. Roger's neighborhood.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Praying for no more rain at our house for a while. Just filled the 16 gallon shop vac 16 times to empty out the basement (256 gallons). I guess 16 is the magical number of the day. Soon as I was done, the plumber that was here last week called and offered to come back out again at no charge to give another try at clearing the gray water line. Boy was I happy to get that phone call.


----------



## workshop

Alerts are out for down here. Supposed to be lots of rain coming this way.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Alerts are out for down here. Supposed to be lots of rain coming this way.


Yay us....

Wish we could put some on layaway for August!


----------



## SteveSS

Coming down here again too.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Now all you need is a bar of soap too take a shower out side


----------



## SteveSS

No luck again with the return plumber visit. I've managed to spend the day making sure that the water goes where I want it, along with a sump pump that will keep it out of the garage. Dad can stop by and check and on it every day or so as long as it's still raining. We're off to Virginia to visit the wife's folks for a week, leaving bright and early. Pray for my basement. 

Y'all stay safe and dry while I'm gone.


----------



## bigtuna

Be careful have a safe trip steve. I'm hoping the creek don't come through the back door.


----------



## workshop

Yep, stay safe Steve.


----------



## cobey

Have fun be safe


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Got to luv this rain.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got to luv this rain.


No!

Fog up here.

Safari to Bishops shaping up. In search of big Echo oiler parts and other stuff.

I have two carcasses set aside for Kenneth.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. Wrecked my left arm last night starting the 650 and 394.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> No!
> 
> Fog up here.
> 
> Safari to Bishops shaping up. In search of big Echo oiler parts and other stuff.
> 
> I have two carcasses set aside for Kenneth.



Saturday?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Saturday?


Got to make some calls later this morning.

Really foggy now. Can't see the public school across the street.


----------



## Lurch2

Another 3" over night. Bet the roads are closed. Had 2 spots running over yesterday. Glad I live on top of the hill.


----------



## 67L36Driver

In danger of closing I29 north by the Tarkio River.


----------



## bigtuna

Lord help us all. I don't need another 4-6 inches of rAin. Everybody have a good day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

SteveSS said:


> No luck again with the return plumber visit ...
> 
> Y'all stay safe and dry while I'm gone.


as in - he didn't come or he couldn't reach it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hot MUGGGGGGGGGY Day


----------



## 67L36Driver

Finally got around to putting diaphragm and gaskets in the J-Red 630. Runs and idles excellent.
Try a cold start tomorrow.
Twins:


----------



## 67L36Driver

Finally got around to putting diaphragm and gaskets in the J-Red 630. Runs and idles excellent.
Try a cold start tomorrow.
Twins:

View attachment 431188


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> No!
> 
> Fog up here.
> 
> I could be talked into those carcasses ;-);-);-)
> 
> Safari to Bishops shaping up. In search of big Echo oiler parts and other stuff.
> 
> I have two carcasses set aside for Kenneth.





67L36Driver said:


> Finally got around to putting diaphragm and gaskets in the J-Red 630. Runs and idles excellent.
> Try a cold start tomorrow.
> Twins:
> 
> View attachment 431188


----------



## 67L36Driver

Finally got around to putting diaphragm and gaskets in the J-Red 630. Runs and idles excellent.
Try a cold start tomorrow.
Twins:

View attachment 431188


----------



## RVALUE

Folks!

I haven't read each post lately, (not to be confused for being illiterate, or uncaring..........  ) 

Congrats to the Birthday people, (LOL) and those with enlarged families! 

For those of you that are purely bored to death, and have nothing worthwhile to do, We will be in the greater Joplin area next Saturday, (June 27) celebrating Marie's new name! 

With all the flooding going on, I suppose we will be Downstream................. Just saying.............


----------



## mmraney

67L36Driver said:


> Finally got around to putting diaphragm and gaskets in the J-Red 630. Runs and idles excellent.
> Try a cold start tomorrow.
> Twins:
> 
> View attachment 431188



I want a 630


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


> Folks!
> 
> I haven't read each post lately, (not to be confused for being illiterate, or uncaring..........  )
> 
> Congrats to the Birthday people, (LOL) and those with enlarged families!
> 
> For those of you that are purely bored to death, and have nothing worthwhile to do, We will be in the greater Joplin area next Saturday, (June 27) celebrating Marie's new name!
> 
> With all the flooding going on, I suppose we will be Downstream................. Just saying.............




Congratulation's . Does Marie realize who she's marrying


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Dan!


630 = sexxy


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Folks!
> 
> I haven't read each post lately, (not to be confused for being illiterate, or uncaring..........  )
> 
> Congrats to the Birthday people, (LOL) and those with enlarged families!
> 
> For those of you that are purely bored to death, and have nothing worthwhile to do, We will be in the greater Joplin area next Saturday, (June 27) celebrating Marie's new name!
> 
> With all the flooding going on, I suppose we will be Downstream................. Just saying.............


Congrats Dan!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

mmraney said:


> I want a 630


Search Kansas City Craigslist.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thumbs up Dan


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. It is going to be warm today. Sunfish may need his boat soon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!

Plan on catching up on misc. projects. The Coby shirt eater and the Dayton need minor repairs.

But, no screen for the PM 700. Still a danger to the community.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Foggy drive into the city morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Foggy drive into the city morning Carl.



Glad it's you driving amongst the crazy people and not me!

Eyes on the road!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Standing water here..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wa


Hedgerow said:


> Standing water here..


Wait till Monday.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wa
> Wait till Monday.


I'm cutting wood this weekend.. 
Rain, or no rain..
May light the big cedar pile on fire too..


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> I'm cutting wood this weekend..
> Rain, or no rain..
> May light the big cedar pile on fire too..



Current weather forecast indicates that we will be hot and humid. 100° heat index forecasted for Saturday


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Current weather forecast indicates that we will be hot and humid. 100° heat index forecasted for Saturday


Just like I like it....
Cut till ya barf...
Gack!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Matt.........


----------



## RVALUE

It's so wet Supercabs switched from raising chickens to raising fish. 

Just saying. He'll get to planting as soon as he gets the row spacing and depth changed.........


----------



## Hedgerow

We got so much rain now, they quit callin it rain. 
It's tropical storm Bill now..
Lol


----------



## bigtuna

Ya, creek is startin to come out, but looks like if it keeps movin e. We might be done with it pretty quick.


----------



## 67L36Driver

J-Red 630 starts soo much better with new rubber goods in the carb. Should have fixed it long ago.

No rain here today. Are we lucky or what?!!!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi Fellas, just got into St.Joe
HI CARL!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It actually cooled of real nice out this evening.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hi Fellas, just got into St.Joe
> HI CARL!!!



What you doing in River City?


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> What you doing in River City?


Visiting the wife's family for the weekend.
Father inlaw is getting married.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We are at 1702 South 29th Street. Corner of 29 th & Duncan. Stop by and see the saw hoarder.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> We are at 1702 South 29th Street. Corner of 29 th & Duncan. Stop by and see the saw hoarder.
> View attachment 431392


As soon as the wife, or "she who is too be OBEYED" as Workshop would say let's up on my chain, I'll come visit.


----------



## cobey

A guy brought me an XL 2 the other day, it was locked up solid, I took the 
Recoil off and dug out a bunch a mud dobbers nests and out around. The clutch and lubed the bar and stuck chain. The tank had been emptied, added some trans fluid to the bar oil, the fuel line was there and soft. Shot some mix in the plug hole after I checked the spark. Put the plug in, fixed the recoil, pulled it one time it fired.
Rinsed the tank, Put some mix in the tank, it fired twice.... then ran.... and oiled!
Have to make chains for it, and clean it better. It's a neat little saw


----------



## 67L36Driver

About time you got a little red Homie!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> About time you got a little red Homie!


It's not mine..... I'm just fixing it 
I'll keep an eye out for one now, I'm kinda weak and they are light


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> It's not mine..... I'm just fixing it
> I'll keep an eye out for one now, I'm kinda weak and they are light


Want one? 
Lol...
Sold my 365 special tonight...
Sorta hated to see it go..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Want one?
> Lol...
> Sold my 365 special tonight...
> Sorta hated to see it go..


Ya I kinda do, sad..... 365's don't come along much
But you can only have so many :/


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> It's not mine..... I'm just fixing it
> I'll keep an eye out for one now, I'm kinda weak and they are light



Weak? Anyone who can pack a Pioneer RA and a Remy Pro 88 as far as you did is not weak! LOL


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Weak? Anyone who can pack a Pioneer RA and a Remy Pro 88 as far as you did is not weak! LOL


I got that kid to pack the Remy the last 300 yards  
Morning all......... heading in for a fun filled day of work......but I'm blessed to have a job


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all beautiful 65 degrees this morning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Want one?
> Lol...
> Sold my 365 special tonight...
> Sorta hated to see it go..




Loggers?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey dan, hope you edumacated marie as to what/who she's getting hooked up with. congrats to you both. God's blessings on your union.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Loggers?


Nope.. Neighbor.. 
Wasn't sure he wanted it at first..
Till he ran it..


Sold..


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Nope.. Neighbor..
> Wasn't sure he wanted it at first..
> Till he ran it..
> 
> 
> Sold..



Now what are you gonna race in the 4 cube class?


----------



## awol

shorthunter said:


> Now what are you gonna race in the 4 cube class?


 Solo 662!!!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Want one?
> Lol...
> *Sold my 365 special tonight...*
> Sorta hated to see it go..


Say it ain't so? It was a Special fer sure...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Say it ain't so? It was a Special fer sure...


No way.. That one ain't going anywhere..
This one was bought just to have on hand. Stocker.. "Ok, Minor mods"


shorthunter said:


> Now what are you gonna race in the 4 cube class?


Still got the hot one too...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> No way.. That one ain't going anywhere..
> This one was bought just to have on hand. Stocker.. "Ok, Minor mods"
> 
> Still got the hot one too...


Cool... Yer smarter than ya look Matt!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Cool... Yer smarter than ya look Matt!


Ima 365/5100 hoarder...
Buy every one I can when cheap.
A. I like them.
B. I get a lot of calls looking for "good mid sized saws" every year. Gotta keep a couple in stock when I can.


----------



## bigtuna

Saws been put away for couple mos. Had to go to Joplin buy a chain adjuster screw for the 600p, fixed that pulled the 545 refused both saws. Started them piss revd a bit. Wiped em down. Put away. Boy nice day today, breeze, creek went back down. Hope everyone has a great wk.end. and a good father's day.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Saws been put away for couple mos. Had to go to Joplin buy a chain adjuster screw for the 600p, fixed that pulled the 545 refused both saws. Started them piss revd a bit. Wiped em down. Put away. Boy nice day today, breeze, creek went back down. Hope everyone has a great wk.end. and a good father's day.


You probably already know this, but there's a new echo dealer on river street..


----------



## bigtuna

No I did not no that matt, good people?? I will check them out.


----------



## bigtuna

Those goobers s. Of jtown , never have any parts in stock, they want to order everything for you. Was happy that rental center on 7th. Av had my part in stock.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> No I did not no that matt, good people?? I will check them out.


Assume they know nothing and you have to train them... Lol..
Idk if they good folks or not..
Just have to assume so till proved otherwise I guess...


----------



## Hedgerow

The guy at race bros in Carthage really made me mad.. Terry in Springfield is an alright guy..


----------



## bigtuna

Newco sales, that's the only line they sell is echo in saws. And grasshopper mowers. But they never stock anything. In between Joplin and neosho. They been a echo dealer almost prolly 15 years. I don't get it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

In case of power outage. Saw cake dug out of a power head makes a passable candle. 



Smokey and stinks.[emoji13]

Thought you all should know.


----------



## Homelite410

Smh Carl, ran to Wisconsin today for a mint, mint, hood for my 300 Deere & found 5 pounds of curds at a gas station.... Looking forward to revamping the ole girl! Big thank you Chet for the card for Victoria, she's a week old already...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spencer is three months and recently found his smile muscles. Or, maybe just filling his diaper makes him smile. At any rate he is become more fun for grandpa.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning everyone be sure to drink lots of water.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SIL drug out the party barge for Father's Day weekend. We will have fun in the sun once we get the electricals fixed. No horn, no lights.[emoji19]


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stinkin' HOT!

The boat people are crazy.

Tore the J'Red 2171 all apart. Trash in main bearings had it locked up.

Maybe just a top end kit and 372 plastic and see if it runs.


----------



## workshop

Well, my youngest came home the other night with a Yamaha Blaster. Only problem it has is a shot engine. Rod through the block. Anybody know of a junk one with a rebuildable engine? He only gave a hundred bucks for it, so he's not hurt. Also picked a Yamaha Warrior, for nothing. We got it to start and run. So far it needs to have the rear axle bearings looked after. Lots of play. At first he thought of swapping the engine into the blaster, but it would take a HUGE amount of cutting and welding and fabricating. Looks like he's going to just fix both. Then he and his buddy can go to the national forest and go riding quads.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Buy him a helmet and make him wear it!


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Buy him a helmet and make him wear it!


Helmet, always!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Good evening all, I need your help. I need a spindle out of a big heavy grooming mower. I don't care what kind I don't care what bran I don't even care of the bearings are good I need the spindle complete. Please let me know if you know where I can find one. I have my heart set on a 272 John Deere finishing mower spindle.


----------



## shorthunter

workshop said:


> Well, my youngest came home the other night with a Yamaha Blaster. Only problem it has is a shot engine. Rod through the block. Anybody know of a junk one with a rebuildable engine? He only gave a hundred bucks for it, so he's not hurt. Also picked a Yamaha Warrior, for nothing. We got it to start and run. So far it needs to have the rear axle bearings looked after. Lots of play. At first he thought of swapping the engine into the blaster, but it would take a HUGE amount of cutting and welding and fabricating. Looks like he's going to just fix both. Then he and his buddy can go to the national forest and go riding quads.



Put a CRF150 engine in that blaster


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It sure is cooling off nice out side. It was a nice evening too grill with my family for fathers day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nice? Hell, it's still ninety one in my back yard.

Didn't go pontooning with the kids. Too freakin hot!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It sure is cooling off nice out side. It was a nice evening too grill with my family for fathers day.


It's Father's Day?


----------



## Hedgerow

Spent a couple hours making Levi a chain for his saw..
Seems sharp..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It's Father's Day?



Have to go to my wife's parents tomorrow. Did my folks this evening.


----------



## Homelite410

I'm cooking some southern Missouri Steer tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is sharp. That will wake up that 025.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I'm cooking some southern Missouri Steer tomorrow.


Me too...
Right after I get back from the lake..


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is sharp. That will wake up that 025.


Knocked bout .7 seconds off the cut time..
Still need a little more, and not sure what to tell him..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

same carb?


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Could you weld and machine the whole top of the piston to tighten squish since its still stock im guessing.. maybe a pop up


----------



## Homelite410

Stretch the rod Matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> Could you weld and machine the whole top of the piston to tighten squish since its still stock im guessing.. maybe a pop up


In hole big, out hole big... Carb mods made a difference on this one, which tells me he needs a tick more..


----------



## Hedgerow

In a saw you want fast, I'm just not sold on huge compression..
Just gotta have enough..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Matt!

Morning midlanders!

Tad bit dryer air moved in over night. And, forecast is a bit cooler than yesterday.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> In a saw you want fast, I'm just not sold on huge compression..
> Just gotta have enough..


 Remember Mikes Jonny!


----------



## Homelite410

Isn't that your 801?


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> In a saw you want fast, I'm just not sold on huge compression..
> Just gotta have enough..


Don't forget that old stock 962. Only thing that I'm aware of that it's got going for it. [emoji4] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Happy Father's Day to all of you Dads.

Left Grand Island NY at 6:10am yesterday and got home at 12:30am this morning. About 18.5 hours of driving. Had a great time with family and friends. Glad we missed the "tropical storm". We kept up with the news, texts, and Facebook. 

Carry on...


----------



## workshop

Happy Fathers Day to the best group of Fathers I know of.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V[/QUOTE. That's nicer than the one on Joe dirt
> A buddy's uncle had a green superbird with a 440. At one time he had 40 mopar
> Muscle cars I saw 6 AAR cuda' s a max wedge car... and a hemi charger


----------



## cobey

Happy fathers day all


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Don't forget that old stock 962. Only thing that I'm aware of that it's got going for it. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Someone told me a few of the had quaud port top ends? Idk...
It's. Fast


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Isn't that your 801?


 Yes, but your 70 should be about the same by now.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Don't forget that old stock 962. Only thing that I'm aware of that it's got going for it. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Yup, it runs strong.. But can ya get 16,000 rpm out of it?


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> Happy Father's Day to all of you Dads.
> 
> Left Grand Island NY at 6:10am yesterday and got home at 12:30am this morning. About 18.5 hours of driving. Had a great time with family and friends. Glad we missed the "tropical storm". We kept up with the news, texts, and Facebook.
> 
> Carry on...




dang, that's over 1900 miles.............................


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> dang, that's over 1900 miles.............................



Not quite that much. Google maps says 1156


----------



## Hedgerow

Note to self..

Boat is a gem.. Should use it more often...


----------



## Hedgerow

Another note to self...

If you want to really open it up, don't have wife in boat...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Note to self..
> 
> Boat is a gem.. Should use it more often...



pics...


----------



## Scott Kelly

Got another one under the knife... Never have seen this on an 025 before, pretty impressive really. No evidence was left of the culprit, anyone seen anything similar before in their travels?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning sounds like everyone had a good week end.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, 76 deg 100% humidity 5:45 am.. Its gonna storm today......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

Scott Kelly said:


> Got another one under the knife... Never have seen this on an 025 before, pretty impressive really. No evidence was left of the culprit, anyone seen anything similar before in their travels?


The oiler drive gear managed to actually destroy it's self?
That's impressive..!
Even egged out some other plastic in the process.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, 76 deg 100% humidity 5:45 am.. Its gonna storm today......


Yeah.. Weird weather this morning..
Still warm and the wind actually feels wet..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scott Kelly said:


> Got another one under the knife... Never have seen this on an 025 before, pretty impressive really. No evidence was left of the culprit, anyone seen anything similar before in their travels?


Like an 028?

Lots of oil pump drive parts NLA on 028. Sprockets, yes. Other stuff not so much.

Typical inboard clutch surrounded by plastic Stihl problem. I have a drum with plastic melted on it. I show it to Stihlheads who don't know any better about stalling the chain.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh! Every darn one that I've encountered has the plastic at least toasted by the clutch!![emoji35]


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Heh! Every darn one that I've encountered has the plastic at least toasted by the clutch!![emoji35]


They can get hot.. But there's some differences on that 025 from the 028..
025 is a way simpler design for routine maintenance. Though few actually perform it.


----------



## Homelite410

hmmmmmm......


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey!!
Looks like tropical storm Bill moved to Iowa!!!
Lol..
Get well soon Iowa fields...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Somebody getting hammered up there.


----------



## Homelite410

fathers day was oh soooooo good!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hot humid and windy. Thankfully its windy.


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> Not quite that much. Google maps says 1156


I've seen you drive, no way you went under 100. LOL


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> Hey!!
> Looks like tropical storm Bill moved to Iowa!!!
> Lol..
> Get well soon Iowa fields...


I was boating in a man's hayfield Saturday. As the grass wrapped around my prop, I got to thinking that he may not appreciate my harvesting his crop. 


I'll get a pic of the fish.......


----------



## RVALUE

But I still don't know how to post a pic.


----------



## RVALUE

http://s304.photobucket.com/user/dan_orcutt1/media/20150620_155921_resized_zpsel9len2n.jpg.html


----------



## cobey

I got a 6 pounder at bone creek Friday night.. a stupid water snake was trying 
To crawl up on me when I was bringing it in........ I started kicking the snake
I guess I called it something funny and some guys laughed at me, alot


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan trying to get his post count up.



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hot humid and windy. Thankfully its windy.



This post is still valid.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Geezers pontooning on Smithville. Hot but not bad, good breeze.



Carlee,10, helping gramma keep her hat out of the lake.


----------



## jetmd

Went home to Iowa for father's day shot a couple of pictures on the way:


----------



## jetmd

Then when I got home I found this parked in front of my shop:


T


----------



## jetmd

The owner says:

I guess I shouldn't let my wife drive the Bad Boy mower.

She said "I didn't feel a thing!"


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Went home to Iowa for father's day shot a couple of pictures on the way:
> 
> View attachment 432006
> View attachment 432007


Strange looking trees they grow up there.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Strange looking trees they grow up there.


Those are the fans that keep Minnesnowda warm....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Those are the fans that keep Minnesnowda warm....


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

jetmd said:


> Went home to Iowa for father's day shot a couple of pictures on the way:
> 
> View attachment 432006
> View attachment 432007


I saw plenty of those myself over the weekend, seem too grow wild in them parts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Geezers are tired from the boat ride.

Finally got the MS440 complete. On C'List he goes. Sixty bux of air filter parts. Yikes!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl sounds like the temperature is moderating for a day or two


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good day.


----------



## RVALUE

RVALUE said:


> http://s304.photobucket.com/user/dan_orcutt1/media/20150620_155921_resized_zpsel9len2n.jpg.html


----------



## RVALUE

For those of you that are geographically inquisitive, we started on Grand Lake, and hit the hayfield on what I would guess was Neosho.


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone got a go kart clutch they wanna part with?


----------



## Redhorse

bigtuna said:


> Newco sales, that's the only line they sell is echo in saws. And grasshopper mowers. But they never stock anything. In between Joplin and neosho. They been a echo dealer almost prolly 15 years. I don't get it.



Newco changed owners a few years back. When they moved to current location.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Enjoying the cool weather


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Enjoying the cool weather


Surely you jest...??

I gotta pick up hay tonight..


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Enjoying the cool weather


 
Huh? 102º heat index here. On top of that, all the rain the past few weeks softened the ground where my stacks are, causing some of them to fall over. Me and the boys are headed there now to assess the damage and get started on fixing it.....the last thing either they or I wanted to do.


----------



## bigtuna

Hotter than a June bride! Here


----------



## workshop

Hot hear. My afternoon HVAC readings said 98 outside at 4pm. On the bright side, only a couple of months of this left. Just gotta get through August.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Been a lot cooler here today.

Finally got the correct air filter parts on the MS440 junk yard dog. Runs super.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Surely you jest...?? I gotta pick up hay tonight..





Hedgerow said:


> Surely you jest...?? I gotta pick up hay tonight..





Hinerman said:


> Huh? 102º heat index here. On top of that, all the rain the past few weeks softened the ground where my stacks are, causing some of them to fall over. Me and the boys are headed there now to assess the damage and get started on fixing it.....the last thing either they or I wanted to do.





bigtuna said:


> Hotter than a June bride! Here





workshop said:


> Hot hear. My afternoon HVAC readings said 98 outside at 4pm. On the bright side, only a couple of months of this left. Just gotta get through August.



Not bragging but it's 67 here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not bragging but it's 67 here.



Don't like Missouri weather? Stick around, it will change. And, prolly get a lot worse!

Predict it will be HOT! and STICKY! tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

Stupid humid here........... my cucumbers are growing like crazy
In the sun...... the maters and beets are s L O w now


----------



## bigtuna

Garden is phenomenal so far this yr, tomatoes are huge, and the wife has some huge blackberries.


----------



## cobey

bigtuna said:


> Garden is phenomenal so far this yr, tomatoes are huge, and the wife has some huge blackberries.


that's a
Biggin!


----------



## cobey

Is that a hybrid plant?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Should one of you midlanders be interested in a Jonsered 930 (big mofo!), I can maybe hook you up. 

Starts/runs, looks like a good shape saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## bigtuna

To my knowledge it is not a hybrid, we try and stay away from the hybrids, but the last 2 years those berry's were quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Oliver1655

Been out of touch for a few days. 

Congratulations to Dan & Marie!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. Had to go pee in a cup this morning. Fun.


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everbody, wow carl, nice saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna said:


> Morning everbody, wow carl, nice saw.



Not mine. The fellow will likely offer it in trade for the MS650 or the 394. (He will need to add boot!)

There is no comp release that I can find and I can't turn it over. Yikes!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Should one of you midlanders be interested in a Jonsered 930 (big mofo!), I can maybe hook you up.
> 
> Starts/runs, looks like a good shape saw.
> View attachment 432266
> 
> View attachment 432267


I may be Carl..
Does it take the same mount bars as the large husky's?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I may be Carl..
> Does it take the same mount bars as the large husky's?



10 mm slot. Oregon D024 'Jonsered mount'.

Has a passing fair 28" hard nose on it.


----------



## bigtuna

Hey guys wanted to offer these here first, in a bit of a pinch. I know there's quite a few you guys in s.w. mo. N.e. ok. S.w.ks. I have a couple really clean older saws. I would try and deliver. Still 031 av. Runs like a scalded dog. Poulan 3450. Very clean, new oem ring. Originally bar I believe. It's not saw season unless your a member of AS. $100.ea. buy both I'll try and do a little better. OK I'm done pm me if interested I don't want to clog up this page thanks fellas. Getting ready for work.


----------



## Hedgerow

Interested in the 3450... Is it the closed port version?
Chain brake? or no chain brake?

Anything broken/missing?


----------



## bigtuna

Matt I can't remember for sure open or closed, it has been a while since I have put the ring in, I was shocked you can actually buy oem parts at sears. Nothing broke or cracked.oils 20" b/c. I can pm you a bunch of pics.


----------



## Hedgerow

PM scent!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> 10 mm slot. Oregon D024 'Jonsered mount'.
> 
> Has a passing fair 28" hard nose on it.


Well, I don't have a JRed yet Carl, so if you cut a deal, holler..
Unless Kenneth needs it for his collection..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Well, I don't have a JRed yet Carl, so if you cut a deal, holler..
> Unless Kenneth needs it for his collection..


Need and want.  Tough call . If you get it let me know before you sell it . Paying for yesterdays weather. Wish you southern folks would shut the door and keep the heat down there.


----------



## bigtuna

3450 sold. Thank you matt.


----------



## SteveSS

Howdy folks. We made it back home about a half hour or so ago. House didn't float away while we were gone. Had lots of fun. Visited the Maker's Mark distillery on the way back. Good times.

My Dad even came over and mowed the grass on Monday. Boy was I thankful for that.

Have a good one.


----------



## Homelite410

SteveSS said:


> Howdy folks. We made it back home about a half hour or so ago. House didn't float away while we were gone. Had lots of fun. Visited the Maker's Mark distillery on the way back. Good times.
> 
> My Dad even came over and mowed the grass on Monday. Boy was I thankful for that.
> 
> Have a good one.


Did ya get a hat?


----------



## SteveSS

Nope. But I hand dipped two bottles in the red wax and brought them home.


----------



## SteveSS

jerrycmorrow said:


> as in - he didn't come or he couldn't reach it?


He was able to get to the obstruction, but couldn't get far enough through it to clear it. My mission this week is to find where it lets out and see if I can work it from the other side.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Well, I don't have a JRed yet Carl, so if you cut a deal, holler..
> Unless Kenneth needs it for his collection..





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Need and want.  Tough call . If you get it let me know before you sell it . Paying for yesterdays weather. Wish you southern folks would shut the door and keep the heat down there.



You betcha!

Dibbs called in order:
Kenneth
Matt
* Lurch2*

I plan to have 200 or less in the deal should it materialize. But, it's not a fixer uppper like I generally go with.


----------



## mdavlee

67L36Driver said:


> Not mine. The fellow will likely offer it in trade for the MS650 or the 394. (He will need to add boot!)
> 
> There is no comp release that I can find and I can't turn it over. Yikes!


What will it cost. I've always wanted one to try out against a 288


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> What will it cost. I've always wanted one to try out against a 288


Bigger feeling, but I think capable of more power also..
I ran Adam's 930 before. It's just a stout old saw. a work horse.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> He was able to get to the obstruction, but couldn't get far enough through it to clear it. My mission this week is to find where it lets out and see if I can work it from the other side.


 
Has he/you tried a drain cleaning water bladder that goes on the end of a garden hose?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Answered a C'list add for an "18" Stihl". Turned out to be an old Craftsman/Roper I sold to another guy two years ago. Seller is a little disappointed he paid premium for old turd. ROFL


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> Has he/you tried a drain cleaning water bladder that goes on the end of a garden hose?


The way the drain is laid out, he can't get it through to the point to where he can make use of it. The entry of the drain is 20 feet away from where it could be used, and there are three drains in between with all of lovely twists and turns. It's quite the pickle. Still hoping to beat it though. One option that hasn't worked out yet is that two previous owners live real close (haven't been able to make contact). Hopefully one of them knows where the drain lets out. (fingers crossed)


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Visited with Mo.Jim and encouraged him to visit the local library on these hot afternoons. Told him to log on one of their 'puters and catch up on AS and *****.

Hog.....zzzz


----------



## sawnami

59 Impala







348 w/3 deuces






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl ,Steve. Summer is here.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Saw Junkies. That Impala is a beauty. I love those old cars...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pig hauler for an engine in them.

The 348/409 were originally intended for the truck line.

My folks bought a new '59 Kingswood wagon. 283" two bbl., three on the tree as dad was an Oldsmobile mechanic and disliked the cast iron Powerglide. Traded in our nice '54 Belair.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Postman dropped J-Red parts on my porch.[emoji12]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Postman dropped J-Red parts on my porch.[emoji12]



What red saw you working on now?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What red saw you working on now?


Maybe he's working a deal on a 930...


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What red saw you working on now?


2171.

Putting on the gingerbread I discover bargin basement cylinder is junk. Decomp valve port not threaded properly. Like it was threaded off center.

930 owner called looking for 200T parts. I got none.[emoji19]

Time for afternoon nap. Geezers!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> 59 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 348 w/3 deuces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 always liked those cars. even liked the 58 model. always heard the 348's were turds. don't know, just heard.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Bill' the ner do well handyman was by. Wrecked two more saws. Broke the end of the crankshaft off on a small Craftsman and blew the plug out of his MS170. Tore the end off the plug wire. Plug was cross threaded and worked loose.

Actually it is 'Bill's' son who is the ham fisted one. Shouldn't be let near any machinery but is the only "help" 'Bill' can afford.


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> always liked those cars. even liked the 58 model. always heard the 348's were turds. don't know, just heard.


If you add compression, and make the heads flow a
348 can run strong!


----------



## cobey

Jon1212 told me how to post a pic


----------



## cobey

How about the olds


----------



## cobey

A junk chain in Mike's vise...... needs to go on the grinder


----------



## SteveSS

Creepy skies over Russellville, MO. The wind is really whipping. More rain on the way. Yay!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Big Red (2171) is nearing attempt to start status. 
Need to splice in about 4" of plug wire and figure how to route the kill sw. wire.

Still waiting on 372 top plastic to see if we can modify it to work with the J-red recoil.

And, just discovered a broke off 5mm screw.[emoji37]


----------



## cobey

Hope it isn't too bad of storm


----------



## bigtuna

Just got back from Matts place. First time I have met him. He is a good dude. Made me feel welcome the moment I stepped out of my truck. Asked if I wanted to see the shop. Big grin. Wow that saw of Levis wow. My money is on that one
Got to make a couple cuts w/the big dolmar, Incredable. Was getting late was only there for 20min. Had a great time just the few minutes I was there. Thanks a bunch matt.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Just got back from Matts place. First time I have met him. He is a good dude. Made me feel welcome the moment I stepped out of my truck. Asked if I wanted to see the shop. Big grin. Wow that saw of Levis wow. My money is on that one
> Got to make a couple cuts w/the big dolmar, Incredable. Was getting late was only there for 20min. Had a great time just the few minutes I was there. Thanks a bunch matt.


It was good meeting you. 
Thanks for the slick Poulan!

Back to the field.


----------



## cobey

bigtuna said:


> Just got back from Matts place. First time I have met him. He is a good dude. Made me feel welcome the moment I stepped out of my truck. Asked if I wanted to see the shop. Big grin. Wow that saw of Levis wow. My money is on that one
> Got to make a couple cuts w/the big dolmar, Incredable. Was getting late was only there for 20min. Had a great time just the few minutes I was there. Thanks a bunch matt.


He can teach Alot about saws , chain, and farming and cows......... and stuff


----------



## old cookie

My first car was a 59 el camino. 348 power glide posi rearend.I sure wish I still had it.About the 61 272 cyl. swop what cyl. is the best ay to go.There is one on north something saw parts for like 60. Then baileys some higher.Not sure if baileys is decomp.What way to go?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning, Kenneth...and everyone else.


----------



## cobey

Morning all, raining here, the first Friday off since Iowa


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Thunderstorms all last night woke me up several times.
Cool forecast for today. High to be 77. I can stand that![emoji5]️


----------



## 67L36Driver

What is the closest inch tap drill size for 5mm x 0.80mm?
The 'Easy Out' ain't working and the last thing I want is a broken off one in the hole.


----------



## sawnami

I wouldn't go over 5/32" fractional size or #19 numerical. 
Is it crossthreaded or corroded?


----------



## cobey

ECHO bar adapters for 590 to large husky mount bars


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I wouldn't go over 5/32" fractional size or #19 numerical.
> Is it crossthreaded or corroded?



Corroded.
Yeah. Eyeball calculation comes up 5/32 (ish).
Thanks bud.

I been easing into the metric thing very slowly. Now own two taps, 5 & 6 besides 14mm natch. LOL


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> What is the closest inch tap drill size for 5mm x 0.80mm?
> The 'Easy Out' ain't working and the last thing I want is a broken off one in the hole.


you tried kroil and/or heat on it yet?


----------



## 67L36Driver

2171 pops on a prime.
Out of mix, need spade terminal for kill switch, etc.. Geezer woman took off with the car.[emoji16]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chef: You run 1/4"?

I have two Stihl 3849 660 X020 packages of presets.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Opened the Mall NOS grab bag I got off evilbay.
Bunch of 9/16" and 7/16" cutters, ect..


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> you tried kroil and/or heat on it yet?


Go the health food store and get a bottle of wintergreen oil. Never seen anything better. Seen it used for removing frozen medium duty truck king pins and diesel injectors that have broken every puller known to mankind trying to get them out. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Go the health food store and get a bottle of wintergreen oil. Never seen anything better. Seen it used for removing frozen medium duty truck king pins and diesel injectors that have broken every puller known to mankind trying to get them out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Thats a new one for me.


----------



## bigtuna

Evening everone. Off work at 1:00 this aft. Went to fastnall bought intake and exhaust bolts, beats race bros. At $4.00 a pc. For the 61 conversion. Went to feed store bought feed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 2171 runs but without a top cover and air filter, no load tests. 
Coil puts out very weak spark at cranking speed.
Temporary splice in 5mm plug wire.


1/2 of a 16 ga butt splice with the cores lapped over each other. Later I will shorten the lead and cover with 1/4 hose and liquid tape. Handy now for shutdown. Just short it with a screwdriver.

The comp release valve stayed put.[emoji28]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just tore down the 2150 Carl donated have parts ordered. Whats the best way to fix negligence on exhaust bolts striped and heli-coil failure on cylinder. Heli-coil was not my failure.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Make a thread insert from a suitable larger screw/bolt.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Make a thread insert from a suitable larger screw/bolt.




Thats what I was thinking . Loctiting in the over sized bolt.


----------



## Hedgerow

Or lock tite....
Too late again...


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just tore down the 2150 Carl donated have parts ordered. Whats the best way to fix negligence on exhaust bolts striped and heli-coil failure on cylinder. Heli-coil was not my failure.


Big-serts by time-sert. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Browse thread inserts with your local O'Reilleys counterman.

O'Reilleys and Ace hardware are my go to chainsaw parts suppliers. LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Browse thread inserts with your local O'Reilleys counterman.
> 
> O'Reilleys and Ace hardware are my go to chainsaw parts suppliers. LOL


My OReilly's here is a xxx xxxx Joke. All the counter people know is how to start a car. And you better hope it don't have a manual choke. went in there last week to get a electric fuel pump 2-7 Psi frame mounted 12 volt. they all looked at me like I was from outer space . Did I say they are idiots.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just tore down the 2150 Carl donated have parts ordered. Whats the best way to fix negligence on exhaust bolts striped and heli-coil failure on cylinder. Heli-coil was not my failure.


Weld it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Weld it.



Says the fellow with a TIG in his machine shed.........................?


----------



## Homelite410

Nope, no me..


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My OReilly's here is a xxx xxxx Joke. All the counter people know is how to start a car. And you better hope it don't have a manual choke. went in there last week to get a electric fuel pump 2-7 Psi frame mounted 12 volt. they all looked at me like I was from outer space . Did I say they are idiots.


I know what you mean. I've known the CEO for 35 years. I'm so tempted to say "Let me give Greg a call and see if he can look it up for me" and watch the look on their face. [emoji57] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Well, I'm now Jeepless. Straight up trade for a 2002 F150, 4.2 V-6, 5 speed 4X4.
Now all I've got is Ford stuff. Except for the tractor.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

workshop said:


> Well, I'm now Jeepless. Straight up trade for a 2002 F150, 4.2 V-6, 5 speed 4X4.
> Now all I've got is Ford stuff. Except for the tractor.


Sounds like a personal problem... [emoji12]


----------



## workshop

Had it for 2 years, only put 250 miles on it. Wanted something else for mama to drive.
Besides, I've still got Bumblbee.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Well, I'm now Jeepless. Straight up trade for a 2002 F150, 4.2 V-6, 5 speed 4X4.
> Now all I've got is Ford stuff. Except for the tractor.


Those are really good rigs Steve..
Bought that exact set up in 02 and ran it for 150,000.
Still great when I traded it in..
Shoulda kept it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Plugged the combine really bad about midnight Wednesday..
Just got the **** out of there.. 
I think we'll be running this afternoon..
Got one high, well drained field we can get done..
The rest are mud pits..


----------



## bigtuna

I do not dout the mud pits, we got about 2 1/2" yest. On this end of carthage.


----------



## cobey

Worked at the church yesterday , got alot of the fence cleaned
Put an a/c unit in. Today helped a lady move, taking one end 
Of a 300 pound fish tank down a long flight of stairs, 3 steps from the bottom my shorts fell to my knees...... everyone got a giggle out of that ......
Even the Mexican workers outside digging a trench ......
I love my church people, good people, even in the middle of hard work


----------



## workshop

Yeah, I hate it when my shorts fall to my knees. 

Especially in the middle of the Mall. .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Time for belt and suspenders.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin Carl and everone,


----------



## sawnami

Decided to drag something out of the goat barn. 

You couldn't guess that it hasn't been touched in at least the last 10 years. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Love it


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Decided to drag something out of the goat barn.
> 
> You couldn't guess that it hasn't been touched in at least the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Shriner cart?


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Shriner cart?


Same thing Carl. This one was bought new in the 60's by my daughter's Grandad. 






From up in your neck of the woods. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

It was made in the days of belts and spinning pulleys and hot exhaust with no guards. Just how did we survive? ;-)

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

I started a tree take down between me and the neighbors property.
Using a pole saw to cut stuff that's troublesome ...... it's a pain but better safe
Than sorry. You can take alot of weight off , but it's time consuming.


----------



## old cookie

Coby we were up in your neck of the woods today. If I had known we would have came by and my wife would have told you how to take that tree down.Well I guess she would tell you,she tells me how to do everything .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Grandkid and dog sitting while the parents attend training down on Lake of the Ozarks this week.[emoji12]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Oh, and the blind squirrel found a nut!



Actually, two nuts.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Sunny and summertime.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Hope everyone had a good weekend. I picked up a used swisher 44" pull behind mower over the weekend. It's missing a few nuts and bolts, but runs real good and I was able to mow a little with it yesterday. Makes for a good excuse to get the 4 wheeler out and play a little. It's a finish cut mower. I'd rather have the rough cut, but I couldn't pass up the price. The fella sold it to me as non-running and when I got it home I found and spliced a broken wire back together and it started on the first pull.


----------



## awol

Good morning everyone! This has been my view of the world for the last couple weeks.


----------



## Homelite410

I learned a few things this weekend. Residential PRO snap steel roofing covers 16" not 17" like Menard's figured.............. And never lay steel after dark....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I learned a few things this weekend. Residential PRO snap steel roofing covers 16" not 17" like Menard's figured.............. And never lay steel after dark....


One 'oh crap' wipes out a hunnert 'attaboys'.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Homelite410 said:


> I learned a few things this weekend. Residential PRO snap steel roofing covers 16" not 17" like Menard's figured.............. And never lay steel after dark....



That is where almost just ain't good enough
I feel the pain.....been there


----------



## Hedgerow

Leave a few trees in Kansas Cobey...


awol said:


> Good morning everyone! This has been my view of the world for the last couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 433160


Is there any seed left in it after the pounding it took?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SteveSS said:


> Morning gents. Hope everyone had a good weekend. I picked up a used swisher 44" pull behind mower over the weekend. It's missing a few nuts and bolts, but runs real good and I was able to mow a little with it yesterday. Makes for a good excuse to get the 4 wheeler out and play a little. It's a finish cut mower. I'd rather have the rough cut, but I couldn't pass up the price. The fella sold it to me as non-running and when I got it home I found and spliced a broken wire back together and it started on the first pull.



I picked up a decent stihl 026 yesterday it not running. Thanks to Mr. Miller from miller mods. It was bad flooded.


----------



## SteveSS

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I picked up a decent stihl 026 yesterday it not running. Thanks to Mr. Miller from miller mods. It was bad flooded.


Ahh, yeah. That reminds me. My second set of piston rings came in the mail while I was on vacation, and I got an 026 fixed and put back together last week. Only thing that I really found wrong with it was a scored piston and a soggy fuel line. Vac and pressure were spot on. Runs pretty good now, but seems to be a pretty heavy oiler.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We use nothing but the best at 'Noize-R-Us' chainsaw repair.



$7.99 bar from Cargo Largo. Thanks Jim!!!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Leave a few trees in Kansas Cobey...
> 
> Is there any seed left in it after the pounding it took?





It is dead..... ok to take .. all the ones I'm getting lately are that way


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man I missed a lot last night .

Good morning all. Nice out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Missed what? Near dead in here.

Fixed a Poulan 220. New oil pump, serviceable sprocket and 14" bar/chain. Trying to resist messing with the muffler as we are upside down in him by now.[emoji19]. Labor rates for retired engineers being what they are.[emoji6]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl. Looks like everyone else is still sleeping.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah but you going to work, I'm going back to bed.[emoji3]

Spent another 15 minutes on the 220. Drilled some holes in the muffler. Was two tiny slits. We can't abide that![emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

How is the 2150 coming Kenneth?


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all..


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Leave a few trees in Kansas Cobey...
> 
> Is there any seed left in it after the pounding it took?


 Yup, it'll take a hurricane or hail to knock it out of a well laid swath. The rain did make the Clover and undergrowth overtake the swath, making it much harder to get picked up off the stubble.


----------



## Hinerman

Good day friends. How are all of you Swaheelians doing? Any potential charity cuts or mini-GTGs on the horizon? I miss cutting with you guys and listening to your BS. Have a good one. Carry on.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Freakin 220 won't deliver oil to the chain! And, can't find my oil pump worm drive tool.[emoji35]

New rule: All small Poulans get shoved to the end of the driveway!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> How is the 2150 coming Kenneth?


new case is in waiting on muffler parts.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Freakin 220 won't deliver oil to the chain! And, can't find my oil pump worm drive tool.[emoji35]
> 
> New rule: All small Poulans get shoved to the end of the driveway!


poulan 330 3450 etc worm gear puller. 530031115 and about $4


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> poulan 330 3450 etc worm gear puller. 530031115 and about $4


I have one. Just can't find the stinking thing![emoji15]


----------



## sawnami

Anybody in need of a kart engine dynamometer? 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Finally got the A/C working in the 95 F150 this evening. Got lots of cold air now. 
Time for the acid test. See if it still works tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day. Sure hope there's no leaks.


----------



## workshop

Finally got the A/C working in the 95 F150 this evening. Got lots of cold air now. 
Time for the acid test. See if it still works tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day, and the next day. Sure hope there's no leaks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think I misplaced a powerhead. Looked all over the garage and can't find the 026. May have left it on the counter at Jack Horner's Mach. when I was looking for a fuel tank vent.[emoji10]

Yikes!!

I do leave my cell on occasion but a whole saw engine is another thing.[emoji12]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Found the 026. I left it in the other Van. Now it reeks of gasoline.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pioneer 600 on KC Craigslist is in Harrisonville.
Wish it wern't so far.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Rainy, rainy in Ruessellville. The sand bags and pump are keeping the basement 95% dry since I got them. Just a couple small trickles get by the bags. Thankful for that. Have a good one guys.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Pioneer 600 on KC Craigslist is in Harrisonville.
> Wish it wern't so far.


Closer than spring GTG.


----------



## 67L36Driver

If I didn't already have Fat Alice, I'd be on that pup.


----------



## awol

sawnami said:


> Anybody in need of a kart engine dynamometer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 Absolutely!


----------



## sawnami

awol said:


> Absolutely!


I can get his contact info if you'd like. 

My friend at work showed me the data on his engine. 34HP and 19,000RPM out of 100cc engine. He's experimenting with his reed block design and it's interesting to see on paper the gains or losses with each change he's made when he puts it on the dyno. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drug the 220 down to Jeff's and swapped oil pumps. Oils like the Eexon Valdes now.
'Bill' (saw destroyer) wants it for sixty bux.

My time was well spent. Yeah, right.

Still waiting on the plastic for the 2171.


----------



## Oliver1655

Well just when it was getting dry enough to have the hay cut, 5-1/4" of rain!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just checked the tracking on the plastic for the 2171. Showed delivered!! Looked on porch and there it be. Nothing but 'acceptance' for seven days.

Going to have to use a Husky 372 recoil cover.


----------



## SteveSS

Rain is souring my positive outlook on life. That is all.  Hrrmpphhhh....


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I can get his contact info if you'd like.
> 
> My friend at work showed me the data on his engine. 34HP and 19,000RPM out of 100cc engine. He's experimenting with his reed block design and it's interesting to see on paper the gains or losses with each change he's made when he puts it on the dyno.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I could use 34hp in saw form..
Just sayin...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Waiting for the noise curfew to be lifted at eight am to test cut with the mutt J-Red.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Cloudy and humid. Hope no one east of KC had any damage from the storms last night. Sounded bad in places.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning all. I have a 4 day weekend. Starting it out today with some wood cutting....finally. Getting a hackberry from my tree buddies. I haven't seen it but he told me I would need the 660 for the trunk. Take care and be safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good morning all. I have a 4 day weekend. Starting it out today with some wood cutting....finally. Getting a hackberry from my tree buddies. I haven't seen it but he told me I would need the 660 for the trunk. Take care and be safe.



395 would be better.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

have a great wkend. Thomas


----------



## 67L36Driver

You betcha on both.

Not much in the 'looks nice' department but runs good and cuts. 
Would cut better with a new loop of semi but a dollar loop of repaired chipper is what we had handy.





Trying to keep it on the cheap, we are.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. Chain is out of the pile Steve left here. Jeff charged a buck to add two drivers.


----------



## Homelite410

That's the saddest thing I have seen Carl..........


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> That's the saddest thing I have seen Carl..........


True, yes. But, it don't run and cut sad.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> That's the saddest thing I have seen Carl..........


Could make the top caps black..
That would be JReddish..


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> True, yes. But, it don't run and cut sad.



Is the P&C stock? This is the 372 equivalent correct?


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 395 would be better.



I agree. I would love to have one with a 36" and 48" bar. I think it would curb my itch for a larger saw. 

Didn't even get to use the 660 today. The hackberry was blown over in a storm. The trunk was nasty dirty. We were getting ready to start the 660 and get to work on the trunk when the tenant comes out and says, "Don't worry about the rest, I will burn it in place"  You don't have to tell me twice. Saved me 2 chains I am certain. Also, not as much wood as I was hoping (1/2 cord maybe), but that is ok. I was roached after a few hours of working in the heat. There was NO breeze where we were at.

I was reminded today of how blessed I am, as are many of you. We were in a very rural area I had never been to. Very, very, very poor people. Houses in bad shape. Some abandoned and uninhabitable. No A/C. No furniture. Beds on floor. Doing laundry in the bath tub. Little ones running around with no diapers/underwear. Reminded me of my trip to Haiti and the Dominican Republic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Is the P&C stock? This is the 372 equivalent correct?


Yup & yup. China made 372 top end kit.

Got the IPLs for both. Only difference is cosmetic.

Took it down on a county road where a tree outfit dumps free wood/logs and cut the stuff shorter for twenty minutes. Pup got stronger by the minute. Rings seated they did.

You do have to be careful as I spotted one chunk with two large lag bolts in it. Yikes!


----------



## sawnami

Maybe up Andy's alley?







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

What do you fellas think? Should I pop 35 bux plus shipping from Chain-Saw-R for a correct black cover? It needs a brake handle (15-20 bux) and an inner dog spike. 
Trying not to get too far into the pup.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!


----------



## Homelite410

Yes Carl.


----------



## mdavlee

67L36Driver said:


> You betcha on both.
> 
> Not much in the 'looks nice' department but runs good and cuts.
> Would cut better with a new loop of semi but a dollar loop of repaired chipper is what we had handy.
> View attachment 433631
> 
> View attachment 433632
> 
> 
> Trying to keep it on the cheap, we are.


Paint that top cover flat black and it would look pretty good.


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone, Carl I kinda like the jonsvarna look. Starting the 5 day wkend today. Got 2 sows ready to have babys, only one farrowing crate. Hmmmmm. Looks like I'll be gettin I more ready. Had the big boy in with the full blooded. After the 4th breeding in 3 days. One of the other girls backed it up to the pen and he tore down the divider quickly. And went to work.lol yall have a great wk.end.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Mall sort of running if you zip tie the trigger and hold the choke just so. 
The automatic (!!!) oiler works.

Prolly have to take the carb plumb off for a good soaking. H needle is 2-3 turns out and havn't found a L speed screw yet.


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Finally got the MS440 complete. On C'List he goes. Sixty bux of air filter parts. Yikes!!



Just now catching up on the thread.

I posted a few saws on Clist the other night thinking that someone in Lee's Summit might need to clean up a tree top or two. No bites yet


----------



## lumberjackchef

Scott Kelly said:


> Got another one under the knife... Never have seen this on an 025 before, pretty impressive really. No evidence was left of the culprit, anyone seen anything similar before in their travels?


I have a dozen or more cases that are totally trashed exactly like this. The main culprit I have found in heat/friction from frozen up drum bearing and or worm gear failure. Some are just plain melted and other I have seen are similar to yours in the pic. Happens all the time on this family. Most have a heat shield( large washer) but some I have seen without them.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Did a little trading the other day and picked up this little gem along with another for parts and an 030AV.


----------



## Hinerman

Happy 4th to all of you. Thank you fellow veterans for our freedom. Have a fantastic day. Carry on....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Slow start this am due to all the pulling we did on the Mall yesterday.

Compression check is in order on him as oil in the cylinder increases resistance imencely.

Can't see squat from the spark plug hole.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. You put your left toe on top of the oil tank and use both hands on the pull rope. Lots of drag as the clutch is froze up. 9/16" chain x 24" bar.


----------



## workshop

Yep, some of those old 1 man saws should have been called 2 man saws. Because it took 2 to start them. 1 to hold the saw down and 1 to pull the rope.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Heh. You put your left toe on top of the oil tank and use both hands on the pull rope. Lots of drag as the clutch is froze up. 9/16" chain x 24" bar.


As soon as you get that clutch feeded up it will work better. I have a 34 cc top handle olympic that had a bound up clutch pulled hard than my ported 2094.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You all have a great 4th


----------



## workshop

Happy 4th of July, Independence Day. 
Let's not forget the ones that have served and the ones that are serving this great country. Without them, we wouldn't be celebrating today.
Many thanks and much gratitude to you.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Yep, some of those old 1 man saws should have been called 2 man saws. Because it took 2 to start them. 1 to hold the saw down and 1 to pull the rope.



I try clamping the bar or dogs in a vise and thrash on it. I've got a couple that sit in the corner waiting for when I feel frisky. (They're getting pretty dusty)


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I try clamping the bar or dogs in a vise and thrash on it. I've got a couple that sit in the corner waiting for when I feel frisky. (They're getting pretty dusty)


My Homie 2000 has taken up residence in the big vice for near six months now.



Havn't felt frisky enuff.


----------



## cobey

Took out some dangerous ceader trees by a house yesterday......
Cut all the thick lower limbs and they were so narly they jumped up when the branches 
Hit the ground ...... sweated my shoes full them little odd limbs make saws kick back bad.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Took out some dangerous ceader trees by a house yesterday......
> Cut all the thick lower limbs and they were so narly they jumped up when the branches
> Hit the ground ...... sweated my shoes full them little odd limbs make saws kick back bad.


Bow saw time. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

The OMG is really different to what I'm used to. Rewind starter turns the 'output' shaft on the timing belt reduction. So, for every turn of the starter pulley you get approximately four turns of the engine crankshaft.

The crankshaft is another gem. Cantilevered crank pin. That is, take a conventional crank and remove one end with counterweight.
Our next step is to reset the points as I think a late ignition is a goodly part of my problem.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bout 150 yards of cedar trees clear..
Where you see dirt, there were trees.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 150 yards of cedar trees clear..
> Where you see dirt, there were trees.
> View attachment 434127


 nice work Matt!
i dont mind ceaders.... but mixed with narly ornamintal trees and stuff against a very expensive house.... they sucked
they are hard like they were dead!..... idk odd stuff. I still got 4 fairly big ones to get, and some weird nasty bush trees


----------



## cobey

and a few nails and metal.... and part of an old 70's tv antenna


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Bow saw time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 i need a cordless sawsall with a pruning blade for the chainlink fence


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 150 yards of cedar trees clear..
> Where you see dirt, there were trees.
> View attachment 434127


 how do you get the stumps out? the tractor?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 150 yards of cedar trees clear..
> Where you see dirt, there were trees.
> View attachment 434127


Already burn the brush? looks good looks like you have a ways to go.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!



cobey said:


> i need a cordless sawsall with a pruning blade for the chainlink fence



People let all kinds of crap grow up in a fence in town. If they would just get it when it is small. And, dose it with Roundup.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> how do you get the stumps out? the tractor?


Everything gets cut flush with the ground..
With short bars!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Already burn the brush? looks good looks like you have a ways to go.


Yup.. It's a long tree line..
And when that one's done, there's the south and west line's.
We gonna be busy till winter probably.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just finished up spot spraying some Sericea Lespedeza wind was calm this morning State used to us it for ground cover now it is a noxious weed. It is tough to get rid of
*
*


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just finished up spot spraying some Sericea Lespedeza wind was calm this morning State used to us it for ground cover now it is a noxious weed. It is tough to get rid of


State ideas = un intended consequences..
Lol..
Is that the stuff quail like?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> State ideas = un intended consequences..
> Lol..
> Is that the stuff quail like?


Don't know about Quail but deer and goats are the only thing that will ear it and it is.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Bout 150 yards of cedar trees clear..
> Where you see dirt, there were trees.
> View attachment 434127


What size cedar are in to there Mr Matt?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dolmar PS510 much count? Looks same as Makita models.

Got one offered on a trade but I know nothing about them.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Everything gets cut flush with the ground..
> With short bars!


 that sounds like a better way to do it! i always get nervous about sawing dirt


----------



## Homelite410

http://teamicewave.com/ Watching battlebots and noticed this is a partner quickie saw powered ass kicking machine. Take a look.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Dolmar PS510 much count? Looks same as Makita models.
> 
> Got one offered on a trade but I know nothing about them.


Good saw!!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> What size cedar are in to there Mr Matt?


Unfortunately not anything over bout 16" at the butt.
Lotsa top to burn though..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bit the bullet and ordered a 372 complete recoil to put on the Jonsvarna 2171.

What paint would stick to the plastic? Satin or even flat black would look OK.


----------



## Homelite410

Forgive me but, Why in the hell wouldn't u just order the correct parts?


----------



## Homelite410

Adam, Derrick, Boyd, Brian Plust. Did u try those?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Forgive me but, Why in the hell wouldn't u just order the correct parts?



I may yet do so. Want to see how the cheap China parts work out.
Top cover, AF cover, AF and complete recoil came to thirty five bux. Delivered.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Bit the bullet and ordered a 372 complete recoil to put on the Jonsvarna 2171.
> 
> What paint would stick to the plastic? Satin or even flat black would look OK.


Paint won't hold on plastic Carl..
Dye works, but you're limited to black.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chain-saw-r has top cover for 35 plus postage. And I can save the Husky plastic for a 372 when one turns up smashed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Last part ordered for the2150 . Carl it cleaned up nice.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We want pics of that pup when finished Kenneth!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sold the MS440 with the only Stihl bar I had yesterday. So, now to Jeff's for another. Only the MS650/big bore left so maybe a 24+ is in order.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Only game at Jeff's was a 32" x .404" bar. Jeff made up a loop of chipper for it and back home to put it on.
Pottlikker messed up the driver count (105) as what I got home with is a mile too long.
Not just one or two mind you but, six to ten! Yikes!!

Inches away from buying the breaker spinner at Harbor Freight just to save mileage!


----------



## bigtuna

Afternoon, Carl yall got the levy set up. Looks like it's comin at ya good luck. We can't stand much down here in s.w.mo we need a couple wk. Reprieve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rivers (Platte, 102 and Missouri) have dropped to levels normal for spring but we still have flash flood warnings.
This is July, this is July, this is July.........................


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just checked the radar. We have a big nasty one rolling in now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Checked Baileys and their 32" bar calls for 95 dl of .404.

Dang tiawanese.....................


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Streets are full of H2O. Don't remember last time it rained this hard.,


----------



## thinkrtinker

Just looked at the radar 
You are getting a pounding Kenneth


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Streets are full of H2O. Don't remember last time it rained this hard.,


Nuthin here yet Kenneth.
Wonder if we gonna get any?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just dumped the rain guage 5.75 in in less than 3hrs.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Nuthin here yet Kenneth.
> Wonder if we gonna get any?



We are supposed to get 6" Tue. & Wed.


----------



## Hinerman

Had a memorial service for my last Grandparent today. Her name was Nellie. She was 94 and lived a good life. The last 10-15 yrs were pretty tough. Her mind failed her unfortunately. I still remember going to her hen house and getting fresh eggs for breakfast when I was a kid and drinking milk straight from the cow. She is the reason I started eating tomato's. I hated them until I tried one of her home grown ones. She made the best pies I have ever eaten. Pumpkin, apple, raisin, coconut cream, lemon, and strawberry rhubarb were the ones I remember most. She put a stick of butter in the pumpkin pie (try it some time, I dare you).....my Dad used to say, "You get some of that on your forehead and your tongue will beat you to death trying to get to it." Her crust was fantastic (2nd to none); and she passed the secrets down to my wife  She canned tomatoes, green beans, corn, pickles, and anything else that came from the earth. Her pickled beets were the best, nice and sweet, almost like candy or dessert. Most of the ones I try now just get spit back on the plate after eating hers for so many years. Still haven't found any as good as hers. 

She could pick cotton and shuck corn with any man alive. She could catch, clean, and fry crappie for 10 or more all in one day. My dad would haul hay all day as a kid and Grandma would cook him a whole chicken. She would ring the neck, pluck the feathers, dress it, and fry it up....By the time I came around we just bought the chicken at the store, but it was damn good anyway; especially with her homemade gravy and potatoes, home grown tomatoes, green beans, and pie.

She was half Creek Indian and according to my Dad, could be mean as the devil. I never saw that side. She called me "her baby" my whole life. I told her one time, in my late teens, "I am not your baby anymore Grandma", to which she replied, "Oh yes you are, you will always be my baby". 

Nellie was baptized later on in life (at the age of 75-76) so I will see her again some day; maybe we will have another chicken leg, sliced tomato, and a piece of pie. 

Just wanted to share my Grandma with you guys...


----------



## shorthunter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just finished up spot spraying some Sericea Lespedeza wind was calm this morning State used to us it for ground cover now it is a noxious weed. It is tough to get rid of



Make sure you are spraying it with the right stuff.


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> Had a memorial service for my last Grandparent today. Her name was Nellie. She was 94 and lived a good life. The last 10-15 yrs were pretty tough. Her mind failed her unfortunately. I still remember going to her hen house and getting fresh eggs for breakfast when I was a kid and drinking milk straight from the cow. She is the reason I started eating tomato's. I hated them until I tried one of her home grown ones. She made the best pies I have ever eaten. Pumpkin, apple, raisin, coconut cream, lemon, and strawberry rhubarb were the ones I remember most. She put a stick of butter in the pumpkin pie (try it some time, I dare you).....my Dad used to say, "You get some of that on your forehead and your tongue will beat you to death trying to get to it." Her crust was fantastic (2nd to none); and she passed the secrets down to my wife  She canned tomatoes, green beans, corn, pickles, and anything else that came from the earth. Her pickled beets were the best, nice and sweet, almost like candy or dessert. Most of the ones I try now just get spit back on the plate after eating hers for so many years. Still haven't found any as good as hers.
> 
> She could pick cotton and shuck corn with any man alive. She could catch, clean, and fry crappie for 10 or more all in one day. My dad would haul hay all day as a kid and Grandma would cook him a whole chicken. She would ring the neck, pluck the feathers, dress it, and fry it up....By the time I came around we just bought the chicken at the store, but it was damn good anyway; especially with her homemade gravy and potatoes, home grown tomatoes, green beans, and pie.
> 
> She was half Creek Indian and according to my Dad, could be mean as the devil. I never saw that side. She called me "her baby" my whole life. I told her one time, in my late teens, "I am not your baby anymore Grandma", to which she replied, "Oh yes you are, you will always be my baby".
> 
> Nellie was baptized later on in life (at the age of 75-76) so I will see her again some day; maybe we will have another chicken leg, sliced tomato, and a piece of pie.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Grandma with you guys...


 That was a great way to honor your Grandmother, Thomas. Thank you!

The boys and I tried out the new G Allis today, plowing under the first picking of corn.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My paternal grandmother made rubarb pie that was like eating candy with a pastry handle.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Had a memorial service for my last Grandparent today. Her name was Nellie. She was 94 and lived a good life. The last 10-15 yrs were pretty tough. Her mind failed her unfortunately. I still remember going to her hen house and getting fresh eggs for breakfast when I was a kid and drinking milk straight from the cow. She is the reason I started eating tomato's. I hated them until I tried one of her home grown ones. She made the best pies I have ever eaten. Pumpkin, apple, raisin, coconut cream, lemon, and strawberry rhubarb were the ones I remember most. She put a stick of butter in the pumpkin pie (try it some time, I dare you).....my Dad used to say, "You get some of that on your forehead and your tongue will beat you to death trying to get to it." Her crust was fantastic (2nd to none); and she passed the secrets down to my wife  She canned tomatoes, green beans, corn, pickles, and anything else that came from the earth. Her pickled beets were the best, nice and sweet, almost like candy or dessert. Most of the ones I try now just get spit back on the plate after eating hers for so many years. Still haven't found any as good as hers.
> 
> She could pick cotton and shuck corn with any man alive. She could catch, clean, and fry crappie for 10 or more all in one day. My dad would haul hay all day as a kid and Grandma would cook him a whole chicken. She would ring the neck, pluck the feathers, dress it, and fry it up....By the time I came around we just bought the chicken at the store, but it was damn good anyway; especially with her homemade gravy and potatoes, home grown tomatoes, green beans, and pie.
> 
> She was half Creek Indian and according to my Dad, could be mean as the devil. I never saw that side. She called me "her baby" my whole life. I told her one time, in my late teens, "I am not your baby anymore Grandma", to which she replied, "Oh yes you are, you will always be my baby".
> 
> Nellie was baptized later on in life (at the age of 75-76) so I will see her again some day; maybe we will have another chicken leg, sliced tomato, and a piece of pie.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Grandma with you guys...


Thomas?
That was one of the best testaments to a grandma's life I've ever read.
She'd blush with pride over knowing what an impact she had on a grandson's life. 
We should all strive to have such influence on our future generations.
Selflessness is not near as common as it used to be.
Good on Nellie...


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> That was a great way to honor your Grandmother, Thomas. Thank you!
> 
> The boys and I tried out the new G Allis today, plowing under the first picking of corn.
> View attachment 434364


Bring it over and cultivate my corn!!!
This gumbo could use it...


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Had a memorial service for my last Grandparent today. Her name was Nellie. She was 94 and lived a good life. The last 10-15 yrs were pretty tough. Her mind failed her unfortunately. I still remember going to her hen house and getting fresh eggs for breakfast when I was a kid and drinking milk straight from the cow. She is the reason I started eating tomato's. I hated them until I tried one of her home grown ones. She made the best pies I have ever eaten. Pumpkin, apple, raisin, coconut cream, lemon, and strawberry rhubarb were the ones I remember most. She put a stick of butter in the pumpkin pie (try it some time, I dare you).....my Dad used to say, "You get some of that on your forehead and your tongue will beat you to death trying to get to it." Her crust was fantastic (2nd to none); and she passed the secrets down to my wife  She canned tomatoes, green beans, corn, pickles, and anything else that came from the earth. Her pickled beets were the best, nice and sweet, almost like candy or dessert. Most of the ones I try now just get spit back on the plate after eating hers for so many years. Still haven't found any as good as hers.
> 
> She could pick cotton and shuck corn with any man alive. She could catch, clean, and fry crappie for 10 or more all in one day. My dad would haul hay all day as a kid and Grandma would cook him a whole chicken. She would ring the neck, pluck the feathers, dress it, and fry it up....By the time I came around we just bought the chicken at the store, but it was damn good anyway; especially with her homemade gravy and potatoes, home grown tomatoes, green beans, and pie.
> 
> She was half Creek Indian and according to my Dad, could be mean as the devil. I never saw that side. She called me "her baby" my whole life. I told her one time, in my late teens, "I am not your baby anymore Grandma", to which she replied, "Oh yes you are, you will always be my baby".
> 
> Nellie was baptized later on in life (at the age of 75-76) so I will see her again some day; maybe we will have another chicken leg, sliced tomato, and a piece of pie.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Grandma with you guys...


 thanks for sharing her with us, sadly I wasnt able to be real close with my grandma's, they did know i loved them, but i was a odd little kid
(was happy to be by myself) but i did find peace with mom's mom and when she was on her death bed she came out of a mild coma to sing amazing grace
while i was singing it to her... it was faint but you could tell she knew that song


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> My paternal grandmother made rubarb pie that was like eating candy with a pastry handle.


 my grandma clarkson made blackberry pie that was so solid you could hold a peice and eat it, it was really good. and they grew huge beets they were good fresh out of the garden
and alot of other stuff...... om nom nom


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Had a memorial service for my last Grandparent today. Her name was Nellie. She was 94 and lived a good life. The last 10-15 yrs were pretty tough. Her mind failed her unfortunately. I still remember going to her hen house and getting fresh eggs for breakfast when I was a kid and drinking milk straight from the cow. She is the reason I started eating tomato's. I hated them until I tried one of her home grown ones. She made the best pies I have ever eaten. Pumpkin, apple, raisin, coconut cream, lemon, and strawberry rhubarb were the ones I remember most. She put a stick of butter in the pumpkin pie (try it some time, I dare you).....my Dad used to say, "You get some of that on your forehead and your tongue will beat you to death trying to get to it." Her crust was fantastic (2nd to none); and she passed the secrets down to my wife  She canned tomatoes, green beans, corn, pickles, and anything else that came from the earth. Her pickled beets were the best, nice and sweet, almost like candy or dessert. Most of the ones I try now just get spit back on the plate after eating hers for so many years. Still haven't found any as good as hers.
> 
> She could pick cotton and shuck corn with any man alive. She could catch, clean, and fry crappie for 10 or more all in one day. My dad would haul hay all day as a kid and Grandma would cook him a whole chicken. She would ring the neck, pluck the feathers, dress it, and fry it up....By the time I came around we just bought the chicken at the store, but it was damn good anyway; especially with her homemade gravy and potatoes, home grown tomatoes, green beans, and pie.
> 
> She was half Creek Indian and according to my Dad, could be mean as the devil. I never saw that side. She called me "her baby" my whole life. I told her one time, in my late teens, "I am not your baby anymore Grandma", to which she replied, "Oh yes you are, you will always be my baby".
> 
> Nellie was baptized later on in life (at the age of 75-76) so I will see her again some day; maybe we will have another chicken leg, sliced tomato, and a piece of pie.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Grandma with you guys...





awol said:


> That was a great way to honor your Grandmother, Thomas. Thank you!
> 
> The boys and I tried out the new G Allis today, plowing under the first picking of corn.
> View attachment 434364





Hedgerow said:


> Thomas?
> That was one of the best testaments to a grandma's life I've ever read.
> She'd blush with pride over knowing what an impact she had on a grandson's life.
> We should all strive to have such influence on our future generations.
> Selflessness is not near as common as it used to be.
> Good on Nellie...



Not many in our world left like that Thomas. your grand mother and mine are in a better place,visiting about the changes they saw in there lifetime


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good wet morning to all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Back to halls to get the chain shortened to 95 dl. Couple to pick up the MS650 and the 394 on their way from Tenn. to Bellvue, Neb..
Fellow up there mentioned he has bunch of large 'C' type Homies. As in 1050 and such.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not many in our world left like that Thomas. your grand mother and mine are in a better place,visiting about the changes they saw in there lifetime


 
Well said...


----------



## Hinerman

Waiting on the deluge to begin here...Supposed to get hammered today and tomorrow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fixed.



I'll give it to Stihl. I was skeptical it woul oil the long bar but it may need turned down a touch.[emoji6]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. The rain skipped over us last night, and it's just barely drizzling right now. The break has been nice. I was able to get some nesting boxes and roosts built and installed in the building I'll be using for a chicken coop over the weekend. Hope to get a few birds in the next week or so.

Thomas - Great story! Thanks for sharing. She'd be proud to read your words for sure.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hey!! Where is everybody?

Need something LARGE to cut up with the big Stihl. I want to have some fun before sending it to Nebraska.

The 394 is acting wonky. Hard to start among other things. Will revisit the carb.


----------



## cobey

im here, been on the echo 620 thread


----------



## Homelite410

right here I'm working on a tree fiddy jigsaw puzzle....


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> right here I'm working on a tree fiddy jigsaw puzzle....


 squeak #2?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Hey!! Where is everybody?
> 
> Need something LARGE to cut up with the big Stihl. I want to have some fun before sending it to Nebraska.
> 
> The 394 is acting wonky. Hard to start among other things. Will revisit the carb.


 Carl, can you get a sprocket for an xl2 that runs 3/8 lo pro? this saw im fixing has 1/4 chain.......
it sucks


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well I also have a very dear one pass on July 3rd. My 25 year old Son in Law Jacob Bradley was found dead in his bathroom. Many of you on this thread may have met him along with my oldest daughter at gtgs they would always bring my grandkids to see me. Unfortunately they had been having a rough spell and been separated for about a month, which is making things a little rough at this time. He was a great father and husband and I am especially glad that God brought him into our lives. There wasn't many times in the past few years that I had been out to cut wood or work on something where it was anyone but him by my side. I miss him immensely and am proud to have had him as my son for the short time that I was given with him. Life is a precious gift. Grab the ones you love and tell them how much every chance you get because as the word tell us life is but a vapor that appears for a little while but then vanishes away. Although I am sorry that his has vanished so soon I am am greatful that I will see him again. we are never ashamed of the gospel in this family for it is the power of God unto salvation and I had the opportunity to make sure he knew the good news.....we love you Jake and can't wait to see you again.!


----------



## cobey

Chad how you doing today??


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Carl, can you get a sprocket for an xl2 that runs 3/8 lo pro? this saw im fixing has 1/4 chain.......
> it sucks


Actually the 3/8" lp x 6 is more common on them. Shop evilbay. 

What I do have is a couple 1/4" x 12" NOS Homie bars you are welcome to.

Check on 1/4" with your neighbor the carver guy.


----------



## cobey

he was always friendly and good help Chad


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> Carl, can you get a sprocket for an xl2 that runs 3/8 lo pro? this saw im fixing has 1/4 chain.......
> it sucks


I got 3 nib.
Pm me your address.


----------



## cobey

thanks Mike


----------



## lumberjackchef

Doing as well as can be expected. The visitation is tomorrow night and the funeral is Thursday morning.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chad sorry to hear that. Praying for your daughter and family.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Doing as well as can be expected. The visitation is tomorrow night and the funeral is Thursday morning.


 text me where the visitation will be, i will try to get away tomorrow


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Chad, out hearts to go out to you and yours. So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Homelite410

I am sorry for your loss Chad.


----------



## sawnami

Chad, very sorry to hear of your and your family's loss.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

That is really horrible newsChad! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl. Looks to be another wet day.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I also have a very dear one pass on July 3rd. My 25 year old Son in Law Jacob Bradley was found dead in his bathroom. Many of you on this thread may have met him along with my oldest daughter at gtgs they would always bring my grandkids to see me. Unfortunately they had been having a rough spell and been separated for about a month, which is making things a little rough at this time. He was a great father and husband and I am especially glad that God brought him into our lives. There wasn't many times in the past few years that I had been out to cut wood or work on something where it was anyone but him by my side. I miss him immensely and am proud to have had him as my son for the short time that I was given with him. Life is a precious gift. Grab the ones you love and tell them how much every chance you get because as the word tell us life is but a vapor that appears for a little while but then vanishes away. Although I am sorry that his has vanished so soon I am am greatful that I will see him again. we are never ashamed of the gospel in this family for it is the power of God unto salvation and I had the opportunity to make sure he knew the good news.....we love you Jake and can't wait to see you again.!


 i'm truly sorry for your loss chad. loosing a loved one is always a shock, especially when they are young and in the prime of their life. your faith will see you through this hard time. eagerly awaiting the day when death is banned to the place prepared for him and we can all "dance on his grave"


----------



## bigtuna

Chad sorry for your loss, in our prayers.


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone. Does anyone know what size the decompression block off bolt is. Husk.272 . Also do any you local guys in s.w. mo. Or s.e. ks. Have a kinda junky bar and chain chain 18-20" lg. Mount husky. I think. It's a 61 case. I'll confirm that. I would deliver a stihl 020avt. Complete non running , pops on a mix prime. Top handle is a bit busted up. The old timer taped it up w/ masking tape. Lol. Any way trying to get this 61/272 ready to fire off. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Doing as well as can be expected. The visitation is tomorrow night and the funeral is Thursday morning.


 
Sorry for your loss. Let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna: I just measured the thread O.D. and got .383"/9.6mm. Odd size for a shortened hex head cap screw. Or, use a short set screw.

Stihl is the same threads by the way. Bleed port is larger on the Husky versions otherwise identical.


----------



## bigtuna

I found the threads in a wheel puller kit I'll take bolt to the fasten all place and match it up w/something shorter thanks carl. Gettin pounder w/liquid sunshine. Wow big time.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

bigtuna said:


> I found the threads in a wheel puller kit I'll take bolt to the fasten all place and match it up w/something shorter thanks carl. Gettin pounder w/liquid sunshine. Wow big time.



The plugs have a compression washer. Pm me you address I have some extras I will send you one. If you want.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> I found the threads in a wheel puller kit I'll take bolt to the fasten all place and match it up w/something shorter thanks carl. Gettin pounder w/liquid sunshine. Wow big time.


I plugged one with a grease zirk once...
It's still in there... Maybe it was the red loc tight...
Lol...


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna said:


> I found the threads in a wheel puller kit I'll take bolt to the fasten all place and match it up w/something shorter thanks carl. Gettin pounder w/liquid sunshine. Wow big time.


Hacksaw is your friend.

Overhauled the carb on the 'Orange Crate' (Hsuky 394). Seems to run better. Later on we will find out if we fixed the cold start and restart issues.
Carb had a fair bit of fines in the inlet screen.

Oh, and, the kill switch stopped working. Maybe he don't want to go to Nebraska.[emoji57]


----------



## bigtuna

Ya, that race bros. In Carthage would be a good place to start a small engine parts store. Wonder if they have ever thought about putting one in.


----------



## bigtuna

Ya Matt is really nice guy always seems to be willing to help whoever needs a hand. Lumberjackchef has a usable bar, thank you. I got the rest figgred out.


----------



## Hinerman

Good evening fellas. Just got done eating. I cooked corned beef, mashed potatoes, and mixed vegetables. We wiped everything out except the mixed vegetables of course. 

It rained a lot here today, as well as yesterday. Gonna make for some sweltering days in the near future. Carry on...


----------



## Hinerman

I need some advise on cutting a tree with a large root ball. Is there any special way to cut the trunk near the base so I don't kill myself?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> I need some advise on cutting a tree with a large root ball. Is there any special way to cut the trunk near the base so I don't kill myself?



Let someone else cut it.  Never had the need to cut one. Seen some ooohhhhhhCCCChhhhIIIttt moments on U Tube.


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> I need some advise on cutting a tree with a large root ball. Is there any special way to cut the trunk near the base so I don't kill myself?


 Bore through the trunk at the base, cutting the heart out. Leave small, real wood triggers at the top and bottom, and carefully snip them at arms length, being ready to back out quickly. When boring the heart out, watch and feel for any twisting the trunk and rootball may try to do, as it can pinch your saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I need some advise on cutting a tree with a large root ball. Is there any special way to cut the trunk near the base so I don't kill myself?


Is this tree down already? 
Recent blowdown?


----------



## Homelite410

Lol, them videos are funny to see the tree stand up and launch the idiot cutting it off...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Lol, them videos are funny to see the tree stand up and launch the idiot cutting it off...


After the Joplin tornado, we were taking out an up rooted willow tree with a giant root ball..
The root ball was so heavy and fresh, we whittled away at the top till it was so light, the trunk finally stood back up into the root hole..!!
Then I dropped the stick in the conventional manner..


I felt real smart right then..
But it was a passing moment.


----------



## old cookie

I am going to do that 61 272 conv. What about H L supplies hyway cylinder? are they any good,Is the decomp. a pipe tap thread?


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> I am going to do that 61 272 conv. What about H L supplies hyway cylinder? are they any good,Is the decomp. a pipe tap thread?


Highway is generally good.
On the de comp, I don't think they're pipe thread, but more of a 1-1 type.
Though the large grease zirks will thread into the hole..
Go figure.


----------



## old cookie

Is there a better way to go Matt I do want the decomp.


----------



## srcarr52

old cookie said:


> I am going to do that 61 272 conv. What about H L supplies hyway cylinder? are they any good,Is the decomp. a pipe tap thread?



Decomps are usually M10x1.0 thread.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Is there a better way to go Matt I do want the decomp.


Then by all means, get a decomp to put in it.
Shaun probably knows a good source for them. I've never had to buy one..


----------



## bigtuna

You can buy the decompression valve next to nothing. But I've heard that on the 61 case , decomp. Valve gets in the way of the the chainbreak. Just what I heard a few other builders say.


----------



## old cookie

What cylinder did you use bigtuna? You over around carthage to?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Rebuilt the carb on the 394 and its sooooo much easier to start. Bunch of trash in the inlet screen. I think the old fuel filter was breaking down.


----------



## bigtuna

Cheap, asian. $22.oo amazon prime . Tilly carb from 272.im going to see how she runs. Then change it to a better cyl.


----------



## bigtuna

Good morning everbody.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Is this tree down already?
> Recent blowdown?


 
Yes. The tree (pin oak) recently blew over on a house. Feel sorry for the homeowner,,,,bad deal. My buddies with the tree service got the tree off the house with a crane. I get the wood. I went and surveyed the situation and noticed the rootball with about 15-20' of the trunk. I briefly talked to the homeowner and said to "be careful with the base, it will stand back up". He said he used to cut a little wood.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Bore through the trunk at the base, cutting the heart out. Leave small, real wood triggers at the top and bottom, and carefully snip them at arms length, being ready to back out quickly. When boring the heart out, watch and feel for any twisting the trunk and rootball may try to do, as it can pinch your saw.


 
Which one do you snip first? I am assuming the top, to open up the cut. Snipping the bottom first could pinch the bar.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> After the Joplin tornado, we were taking out an up rooted willow tree with a giant root ball..
> The root ball was so heavy and fresh, we whittled away at the top till it was so light, the trunk finally stood back up into the root hole..!!
> Then I dropped the stick in the conventional manner..
> 
> 
> I felt real smart right then..
> But it was a passing moment.


 

This makes the most sense to me,,,but I don't know.


----------



## bigtuna

Carb and intake setup just a tad snug. I think was from the jonsey equivalent of the 272 husq. And tilly carb from 272 may have to get the shoe horn out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna: Them Tilly HS are all the same size in envelope dimensions. The difference comes in on the bore/Venturi diameters.


----------



## srcarr52

bigtuna said:


> You can buy the decompression valve next to nothing. But I've heard that on the 61 case , decomp. Valve gets in the way of the the chainbreak. Just what I heard a few other builders say.



The old style metal flag chainbrakes get in the way off a decomp on this series of saw (61, 26, 268, 272). The new plastic flag chainbrake does not have a problem.



bigtuna said:


> Carb and intake setup just a tad snug. I think was from the jonsey equivalent of the 272 husq. And tilly carb from 272 may have to get the shoe horn out.



Looks like you have a 272 intake, carb and filter setup on a 61 cylinder? It's not going to work as the intake flange from the cylinder is too long and pushing the intake, carb and filter neck too far back. I think the 61 had a shorter intake block.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> The old style metal flag chainbrakes get in the way off a decomp on this series of saw (61, 26, 268, 272). The new plastic flag chainbrake does not have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a 272 intake, carb and filter setup on a 61 cylinder? It's not going to work as the intake flange from the cylinder is too long and pushing the intake, carb and filter neck too far back. I think the 61 had a shorter intake block.


Yes. The block on the 61 was rather thin.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> This makes the most sense to me,,,but I don't know.



A. Is the trunk down on the ground? As in beyond 90 degrees from being upright?
B. Is the rootball still hovering over its hole? Or has it been moved?


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> Which one do you snip first? I am assuming the top, to open up the cut. Snipping the bottom first could pinch the bar.


 Snip whichever one is under tension first, and leave the side that's under compression. It will almost always tear free without any help.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> A. Is the trunk down on the ground? As in beyond 90 degrees from being upright?
> B. Is the rootball still hovering over its hole? Or has it been moved?


 
A. No, it is not completely on the ground. Angling about 15-20° up from the base. 
B. Yes, the rootball is still hovering over the hole. No, it has not been moved.

I may try to get some pics if I can.


----------



## bigtuna

Scar , you are almost correct , complete intake carb setup on a 272 aftermarket cylinder.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> A. No, it is not completely on the ground. Angling about 15-20° up from the base.
> B. Yes, the rootball is still hovering over the hole. No, it has not been moved.
> 
> I may try to get some pics if I can.


If you can't lighten up the top and get it to stand back up, Do what Alan suggested. 
Bore in and through the center / cut down toward bottom but leave some compression wood / then up toward top leaving some tension wood
Warning:
A. That root ball wants to fall back into it's hole, but they can also roll a bit if roots are not holding it like a hinge.
B. When you snip the tension wood, fibers can pull from the top of the trunk even on the root side of the kerf. Be prepared if it takes your saw for a ride.


----------



## Hedgerow

How big is this tree Thomas?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Only advice I can give is be careful. great idea on the pictures.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> How big is this tree Thomas?


 
20" diameter or there abouts. I am sure the base is bigger.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Any one of you fellows have a Walbro WT 21 for a Stihl 011? Or, can't live without a low hr project missing the carb.?


----------



## srcarr52

bigtuna said:


> Scar , you are almost correct , complete intake carb setup on a 272 aftermarket cylinder.



I'd say they screwed up on the intake flange machining.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Had a memorial service for my last Grandparent today. Her name was Nellie. She was 94 and lived a good life. The last 10-15 yrs were pretty tough. Her mind failed her unfortunately. I still remember going to her hen house and getting fresh eggs for breakfast when I was a kid and drinking milk straight from the cow. She is the reason I started eating tomato's. I hated them until I tried one of her home grown ones. She made the best pies I have ever eaten. Pumpkin, apple, raisin, coconut cream, lemon, and strawberry rhubarb were the ones I remember most. She put a stick of butter in the pumpkin pie (try it some time, I dare you).....my Dad used to say, "You get some of that on your forehead and your tongue will beat you to death trying to get to it." Her crust was fantastic (2nd to none); and she passed the secrets down to my wife  She canned tomatoes, green beans, corn, pickles, and anything else that came from the earth. Her pickled beets were the best, nice and sweet, almost like candy or dessert. Most of the ones I try now just get spit back on the plate after eating hers for so many years. Still haven't found any as good as hers.
> 
> She could pick cotton and shuck corn with any man alive. She could catch, clean, and fry crappie for 10 or more all in one day. My dad would haul hay all day as a kid and Grandma would cook him a whole chicken. She would ring the neck, pluck the feathers, dress it, and fry it up....By the time I came around we just bought the chicken at the store, but it was damn good anyway; especially with her homemade gravy and potatoes, home grown tomatoes, green beans, and pie.
> 
> She was half Creek Indian and according to my Dad, could be mean as the devil. I never saw that side. She called me "her baby" my whole life. I told her one time, in my late teens, "I am not your baby anymore Grandma", to which she replied, "Oh yes you are, you will always be my baby".
> 
> Nellie was baptized later on in life (at the age of 75-76) so I will see her again some day; maybe we will have another chicken leg, sliced tomato, and a piece of pie.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Grandma with you guys...


Really nice Thomas, it reminded me of my Grandmother. She was born in 1904, passed away at 94, also.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> I'd say they screwed up on the intake flange machining.


Eh...
Nothin a horse rasp can't fix.
Lol...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just unlimited the Carb on the 2166.


----------



## Homelite410

Kenneth n Cobey, your parts are in the mail.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mike your all right I don't care what the rest of them say.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just unlimited the Carb on the 2166.


Time to un-limit the transfers..


----------



## cobey

Thanks again Mike


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Time to un-limit the transfers..



So is it complete gutting of the inside haven't looked into it .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.


----------



## Hinerman

Late morning everybody. Sun is finally shining and the wind is blowing. Have a good one....


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So is it complete gutting of the inside haven't looked into it .


Yup..
Scoop em out deep.


----------



## workshop

Sun finally shining here. Water got up into my shop yesterday. Not horrible bad though. Mainly just wet concrete floor. Have to set up fans this evening to get it dried out for this weekends transmission swap on the Explorer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trotted thru the Mall's ignition but still no joy. Fuel runs out of the carb so a complete R & R of it is next.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Sun finally shining here. Water got up into my shop yesterday. Not horrible bad though. Mainly just wet concrete floor. Have to set up fans this evening to get it dried out for this weekends transmission swap on the Explorer.


I heard there was a lot of flooding in your area


----------



## cobey

I worked on a couple saws today.
Fixed the bar for the xl2 and put a
Super xl carb on my xl12 .
And other stuff
Went to chads for a carb kit
Today was a good day


----------



## Homelite410

I'd love to visit chad!


----------



## cobey

He is better today  back to firing up saws and 
Goofing off. Tarin was running around with a 4 foot
Bull snake...... good times. He had some carvings done too


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rained most of the night, Good Sat. Morning to All.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.
Found this at a garage sale this morning. Poulan Countervibe. Not sure on the exact model but cylinder measures out to be 68cc. Model 4000, 4200, 4400? Thin ring. 20 inch bar, 3/8 full chisel. Nice shape.
Got up at 0 dark thirty to be up there in time. I was afraid sawnami would beat me to it.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas. Working a Lil overtime today! Carry on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> View attachment 435174
> View attachment 435173
> View attachment 435172
> View attachment 435171
> Morning everybody.
> Found this at a garage sale this morning. Poulan Countervibe. Not sure on the exact model but cylinder measures out to be 68cc. Model 4000, 4200, 4400? Thin ring. 20 inch bar, 3/8 full chisel. Nice shape.
> Got up at 0 dark thirty to be up there in time. I was afraid sawnami would beat me to it.


Very good! You suck!

I'd like to run that against my J-red 670.

Only show up around here rarely in Craftsman guise.


----------



## Hinerman

Worked on a large oak (36" diameter) last night. Got half trailer load. Sharpened chains this morning and heading back. It is only a couple blocks from my house. Big trees have a lot of wood but they are a SOB to handle and move around without heavy power equipment, even after noodling into halves or quarters. Have a good one and be safe...


----------



## 67L36Driver

The big bore MS650 I have here would be fun to use on that. 32" x .404"


----------



## workshop

Got the transmission out of the Explorer last night. Got the transmission out of the donor Ranger a couple hours ago. Now the real fun begins. Crap, these things are heavy. Or maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

No Steve they are heavy . Well maybe


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> [emoji23]View attachment 435174
> View attachment 435173
> View attachment 435172
> View attachment 435171
> Morning everybody.
> Found this at a garage sale this morning. Poulan Countervibe. Not sure on the exact model but cylinder measures out to be 68cc. Model 4000, 4200, 4400? Thin ring. 20 inch bar, 3/8 full chisel. Nice shape.
> Got up at 0 dark thirty to be up there in time. I was afraid sawnami would beat me to it.


Nice find! No competition Steve , I had to work today [emoji20] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## awol

workshop said:


> View attachment 435174
> View attachment 435173
> View attachment 435172
> View attachment 435171
> Morning everybody.
> Found this at a garage sale this morning. Poulan Countervibe. Not sure on the exact model but cylinder measures out to be 68cc. Model 4000, 4200, 4400? Thin ring. 20 inch bar, 3/8 full chisel. Nice shape.
> Got up at 0 dark thirty to be up there in time. I was afraid sawnami would beat me to it.


 That's a really nice find, its a 4000. It would be a good match for Carls 670 if its healthy.


----------



## workshop

Pulled the muffler off it as soon as I got home (that's gonna get modified). A tiny bit of scoring on the piston, well below the rings, though. Needs a thorough cleaning before I try and start it. The young man at the sale said it was his dad's and that he worked for Poulan. Thought it was custom made for his dad. . It hasn't been run in 10 years. 
Had $50 sticker on it, got it for $40 plus a weedeater for free.


----------



## 67L36Driver

You do suck you know.[emoji12]


----------



## Homelite410

I'd love this! 25,500. Hey Matt you should build this!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> I'd love this! 25,500. Hey Matt you should build this!



You and me both.


----------



## Hinerman

Any MMA fans in here. Just got through watching UFC 189. It was one of the best group of fights I can remember...


----------



## cobey

Worked on saws, and put an engine in my buddy's car,
And helped with a youth group activity tonight


----------



## cobey

Morning Thomas


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Did a coil swap on the Remington SL-5R. This time took lots of pictures so I can edit my old thread on Bendix Scintilla magnetos.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Any MMA fans in here. Just got through watching UFC 189. It was one of the best group of fights I can remember...


Andrew "The Beast" Whitney worked with us a few years ago. The guy is like a rock. The stuff he put himself through to prepare for a fight was amazing. He could lose or gain weight in the matter of hours to qualify for his weigh-in. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl that looks like timer


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Carl that looks like timer


Well, yah, the points open/close at the right time.............


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Andrew "The Beast" Whitney worked with us a few years ago. The guy is like a rock. The stuff he put himself through to prepare for a fight was amazing. He could lose or gain weight in the matter of hours to qualify for his weigh-in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Never heard of him so I looked him up. His next fight is next weekend. He fights for some of the smaller organizations. He has a very respectable record; I hope he gets a shot with the UFC.

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Andrew-Whitney-58084

The weight cutting is very controversial. It is very dangerous to cut as much as some fighters cut. Some fights have been cancelled because the fighter was hospitalized from trying to cut weight. There is a lot of discussion on what to do about it. The UFC just banned IVs after weigh ins.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Any MMA fans in here. Just got through watching UFC 189. It was one of the best group of fights I can remember...


Who won the heavyweight match?
Also, wasn't the feisty little Irish fella fighting in this one? Can't remember the weight class.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Never heard of him so I looked him up. His next fight is next weekend. He fights for some of the smaller organizations. He has a very respectable record; I hope he gets a shot with the UFC.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Andrew-Whitney-58084
> 
> The weight cutting is very controversial. It is very dangerous to cut as much as some fighters cut. Some fights have been cancelled because the fighter was hospitalized from trying to cut weight. There is a lot of discussion on what to do about it. The UFC just banned IVs after weigh ins.


Yeah, it was nothing for him to lose 10 lbs in a 24 hour period. [emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

After discussing with some guys on the Poulan thread and getting some reliable specs for bore diameter from them, I've determined that this is a 3700 Countervibe. 3700 bore diameter spec 1.875. My readings, after several checks to eliminate my stupidity, 1.869 plus or minus. 4000 diameter 1.935. Try as I might I couldn't get my gauge to read anywhere close to this. Think ill see about new piston, rings and seals for the old girl.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> After discussing with some guys on the Poulan thread and getting some reliable specs for bore diameter from them, I've determined that this is a 3700 Countervibe. 3700 bore diameter spec 1.875. My readings, after several checks to eliminate my stupidity, 1.869 plus or minus. 4000 diameter 1.935. Try as I might I couldn't get my gauge to read anywhere close to this. Think ill see about new piston, rings and seals for the old girl.


The 4000 has a different air filter system


----------



## 67L36Driver

"Look ma, only half a crankshaft"



Got the carb w/reed plate off the Mall to do an in depth carb cleaning.

And!!! Found my main problem. When I made screws to replace the missing ones I made them too long. Punched two holes in my new metering diaphragm.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Who won the heavyweight match?
> Also, wasn't the feisty little Irish fella fighting in this one? Can't remember the weight class.



There was no heavyweight match...

The little Irish fellow is Conor McGregor, featherweight (145 lbs). He won by TKO in the second round, making him the interim champ.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Yeah, it was nothing for him to lose 10 lbs in a 24 hour period. [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Everybody here can lose 10lbs of water weight in 24 hours, no problem. Just sweat it off. It is when you try to lose 30lbs in one week where potential problems arise. There is a point when you have depleted yourself of all the water you can, but still have 10 lbs to go. Further dehydration can lead to serious problems.

Many fighters are near death when they weigh in. Some literally look like they are starved to death. Some have been hospitalized and the fight called off. Some are 1-2 lbs over, say "I am done" and forfeit part of their wage to the other fighter if the other fighter agrees to fight. First thing they do after weighing in is get hooked up to an IV to get rehydrated. This practice is now banned. Some fighters that weigh 145 on the scales would be fighting at 165, 24 hours later. 

It is crazy what people will do to get an edge on the competition.

Sorry for the derail....Back to saws


----------



## cobey

My new  GB bar sucks....... no more than 1 tank of fuel, plenty of oil,
And the chain was new and in its happy place. 
Got it from a place on the "west coast" it came with a poorly spun chain
With a bent driver I had to fix.........


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Everybody here can lose 10lbs of water weight in 24 hours, no problem. Just sweat it off. It is when you try to lose 30lbs in one week where potential problems arise. There is a point when you have depleted yourself of all the water you can, but still have 10 lbs to go. Further dehydration can lead to serious problems.
> 
> Many fighters are near death when they weigh in. Some literally look like they are starved to death. Some have been hospitalized and the fight called off. Some are 1-2 lbs over, say "I am done" and forfeit part of their wage to the other fighter if the other fighter agrees to fight. First thing they do after weighing in is get hooked up to an IV to get rehydrated. This practice is now banned. Some fighters that weigh 145 on the scales would be fighting at 165, 24 hours later.
> 
> It is crazy what people will do to get an edge on the competition.
> 
> Sorry for the derail....Back to saws


I could drop 30 and still be in the heavyweight division...
Lol..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening cooling off a little.


----------



## workshop

I was able to get the transmission bolted up to the engine and bolted up the torque converter to the flywheel. The rest I'll work on a little after work each day. Hope to have it finished by Friday. Just keep plugging on. 
On a brighter note, I'm happy to have this Countervibe. Been wanting a good 60cc saw for a while and I think this will fit just right. Gonna go through it and make it part of my 3 saw plan.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I was able to get the transmission bolted up to the engine and bolted up the torque converter to the flywheel. The rest I'll work on a little after work each day. Hope to have it finished by Friday. Just keep plugging on.
> On a brighter note, I'm happy to have this Countervibe. Been wanting a good 60cc saw for a while and I think this will fit just right. Gonna go through it and make it part of my 3 saw plan.


I thought me and you had a 30 saw plan


----------



## Hedgerow

Everyone needs a "good" Poulan for the collection...


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I thought me and you had a 30 saw plan


Yeah, I know. A crap load of saws IS fun to bring.


----------



## 67L36Driver

50 is good. I need to drop twenty.

Too many on the floor.


----------



## sawnami

I like seeing the expression on people's faces when I tell them how many I have. Most people have a hard time understanding CAD.


----------



## Hedgerow

I revamped the 084 with a different carb...
That's just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Runners ?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Runners ?


I really should do an accurate count. Runners, project saws and parts carcasses.
There are a lot more here since you carried away that Mac 35 for sure.

Going to Council Bluffs tomorrow via Bellevue, Nebraska. Drop off the MS650 and the 394. Browse 'Rich's' pile. He claims 300. Yikes!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Runners ?


30+  have sold a few..... 21 in my shed
55 to 68 cc 13 or 14......
I find them odd places.... even one's I got running.... 
Have Not been getting any more lately ...... but it could happen


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Mike. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

I hope I can talk the Bellevue resident out of an Echo 750 for parts today.


Dying to get this one running.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> I hope I can talk the Bellevue resident out of an Echo 750 for parts today.
> View attachment 435665
> 
> Dying to get this one running.



Talk hard Carl, VERY hard. Nice!


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> 30+  have sold a few..... 21 in my shed
> 55 to 68 cc 13 or 14......
> I find them odd places.... even one's I got running....
> Have Not been getting any more lately ...... but it could happen


This Poulan was the first bought in a LONG time. Not much interesting stuff to be had down here in a while. Or at a decent price.


----------



## bigtuna

Afternoon everone, ya Carl beautiful echo maybe you can pull that off.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. Hotter than the devils playground out today. 
I don't see how people can live in the desert southwest. They say " yeah, but it's a dry heat". I say, Yes, but it's still like sticking your head in an oven.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Met Rich in the Menards parking lot an then followed him to his house.




3120 foreground


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Met Rich in the Menards parking lot an then followed him to his house.
> View attachment 435767
> 
> View attachment 435768
> 
> 3120 foreground
> View attachment 435769
> 
> View attachment 435770


. Looks like my shop.


----------



## 67L36Driver

You guys on 'puters will be able to better see what's there.








Echo 1001.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> You guys on 'puters will be able to better see what's there.
> View attachment 435771
> 
> View attachment 435772
> 
> View attachment 435773
> 
> View attachment 435775
> 
> Echo 1001.
> View attachment 435776


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody. Hotter than the devils playground out today.
> I don't see how people can live in the desert southwest. They say " yeah, but it's a dry heat". I say, Yes, but it's still like sticking your head in an oven.



108º heat index here today. There is a difference in dry heat and humid heat. Likewise, there is a difference between dry cold and humid cold. I would rather be in Phoenix today for sure.


----------



## bigtuna

Afternoon, everone. Wow Carl you buy in that heap a saws. Or you get to pick and choose. Great find.


----------



## cobey

Found a 2100 Homelite x 2 today . I have to call the lady.
In the pic another that looked like t said xp on it


----------



## 67L36Driver

bigtuna said:


> Afternoon, everone. Wow Carl you buy in that heap a saws. Or you get to pick and choose. Great find.


Just a fellow showed me his collection.

There is an Echo twin or two in there. A couple Homie 1050 gear drives.

He has two or three Echo 750 he is to check if he can help me with parts for my JD 80EVA.

For the life of me don't know why he bought my MS650 and 394 as he already has several.[emoji57] 

He is needing parts for a Stihl 084. Some kind of cable for the oiler???


----------



## 67L36Driver

His Stihl 084 project middle shelf right past the bin drawers.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That is a lot of saws Carl. Thanks for the pictures. I feel like living today had a stomach bug yesterday. 

Good day every one ..


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Summer complaint'? As in green apple quick step.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the correct starter on the Jonsvarna.



Three shades of red & orange.


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> Found a 2100 Homelite x 2 today . I have to call the lady.
> In the pic another that looked like t said xp on it


I'll take the second one.......


----------



## Hinerman

I went to start my 044 on Saturday and the starter cord pulled without any resistance. Tried 30 times with no response. It was not turning the flywheel at all. Took saw to Stihl dealer Monday, took starter assembly off, showed tech, and he told me I needed a new clip thingy (looks like a paper clip). It cost $1.09 plus tax. I changed it on the counter and we tested it off the saw. It appeared to be working according to he and I. The plastic arms were coming out as if to engage the flywheel, which was not happening before. Problem solved. Get saw out to test start yesterday. 3-4 pulls and the starter was not engaging the flywheel like before. On the 5th or 6th pull, the starter engaged the flywheel at the end of the pull, not enough to turn the flywheel over. Kept pulling and started engaging flywheel in the middle of the pull....enough to get a pop and eventually start after a dozen pulls or so. Some pulls I got no engagement of the flywheel at all, some at half the pull, and some from the start of the pull.

Starting a saw like this would drive me nuts, especially in this heat. What do you recommend? Replace the whole starter assembly? I wouldn't mind an Elasto-start anyway.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Did you replace the plastic dogs? They get chewed off on their engagement end.
Note: some have one and some have two. Two is better for big saw.

Alternative is to snag a China cheapie off evilbay. Sometime get for twenty bux or less.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> I'll take the second one.......



No you won't, I will.

Damn vultures..........


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Did you replace the plastic dogs? They get chewed off on their engagement end.
> Note: some have one and some have two. Two is better for big saw.
> 
> Alternative is to snag a China cheapie off evilbay. Sometime get for twenty bux or less.


 
No, they looked to be in good shape (not chewed up at all IMO). There are 2. The dogs (as you call them) are not opening up properly. when they do open up, they engage just fine.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> No you won't, I will.
> 
> Damn vultures..........


PSH... Well see...


----------



## Hinerman

101º heat index right now and rising to a high of 106º later. Weather channel says 5-7mph wind but I am looking at the trees, and they ain't moving at all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I've been trying to encourage Jim to visit the library on these hot days. Relax in the cool and use one of their 'puters to log on.


----------



## thinkrtinker

67L36Driver said:


> Damn vultures..........



Says Carl sitting in the dead tree!!!!







Sorry Carl


----------



## 67L36Driver

Says one vulture to another: "Wait hell, I'm going to actually kill something!"


----------



## 67L36Driver

The train wreck landscaper guy was just here with a MS441. Zero compression. A closer look and I see the decomp valve has lost its guts. Check what I can see of the piston to see if the stem got caught in a port and wrecked anything but nada. Robbed one out of my 026 and it runs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> The train wreck landscaper guy was just here with a MS441. Zero compression. A closer look and I see the decomp valve has lost its guts. Check what I can see of the piston to see if the stem got caught in a port and wrecked anything but nada. Robbed one out of my 026 and it runs.



What can you expect from a stihl


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> No, they looked to be in good shape (not chewed up at all IMO). There are 2. The dogs (as you call them) are not opening up properly. when they do open up, they engage just fine.


Make sure the pin is not upside down.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I believe today was the hottest so far this summer.


----------



## shorthunter

Anybody got a cheap huswvarna 350 sitting around? Maybe with a scored cylinder?


----------



## 67L36Driver

shorthunter said:


> Anybody got a cheap huswvarna 350 sitting around? Maybe with a scored cylinder?


What other models in that family?


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin everone, busy day, 2 sows ready to have baby pigs. Woke up this morn. Around 3:30 take a leak. Heard a couple baby pig squeals. Well I'll check at daylight. 12 baby's , I stillborn "common". 3 were in a mudhole. Drowned. Shame. 8 left. Momma won't let them nurse. Took them out this morn. Wife has been takin care of them while I was at work. We'll just say she's not overly exited. They have had their colestrum I believe between 3am and 6am. Very quiet in there. Til daylight. Then she wouldn't have anything to do with them. Guess she'll go in the freezer.


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> What other models in that family?



I believe that the 340 and 345 share the same parts with the difference being, the 350 has a two piece cylinder


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

shorthunter said:


> Anybody got a cheap huswvarna 350 sitting around? Maybe with a scored cylinder?



Just got a Jonsered 2150 back in shape.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Evenin everone, busy day, 2 sows ready to have baby pigs. Woke up this morn. Around 3:30 take a leak. Heard a couple baby pig squeals. Well I'll check at daylight. 12 baby's , I stillborn "common". 3 were in a mudhole. Drowned. Shame. 8 left. Momma won't let them nurse. Took them out this morn. Wife has been takin care of them while I was at work. We'll just say she's not overly exited. They have had their colestrum I believe between 3am and 6am. Very quiet in there. Til daylight. Then she wouldn't have anything to do with them. Guess she'll go in the freezer.


What ya gonna do with the babies?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

bigtuna said:


> Evenin everone, busy day, 2 sows ready to have baby pigs. Woke up this morn. Around 3:30 take a leak. Heard a couple baby pig squeals. Well I'll check at daylight. 12 baby's , I stillborn "common". 3 were in a mudhole. Drowned. Shame. 8 left. Momma won't let them nurse. Took them out this morn. Wife has been takin care of them while I was at work. We'll just say she's not overly exited. They have had their colestrum I believe between 3am and 6am. Very quiet in there. Til daylight. Then she wouldn't have anything to do with them. Guess she'll go in the freezer.



Pork sausage and ground pork.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Make sure the pin is not upside down.



How can you tell?


----------



## bigtuna

Sellem off after there weaned, or whenever the wife gets tired of feeding them. Lol . Usually 4- 6 wks. Another gilt should have babies the next day or 2 . Maybe I'll see if she can feed another 8 lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> How can you tell?


Take the recoil off and tug the rope.
The paul's should shoot right out looking for something to engage with.
Immediately, every time.


----------



## bigtuna

Butchered one this past nov. Here at the house. Built a cold smoker for the bacon, wife came up with a couple recipes for sausage. Pretty dam good. I may take the mama in for butchering. But I just hate to pay that butcher fee. I don't want to feed her til it gets cold. Was not my intention to breed her. She's not a good mother. It was the boars intention. So he tore down the hog panel. Took him bout. 4 seconds.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Take the recoil off and tug the rope.
> The paul's should shoot right out looking for something to engage with.
> Immediately, every time.



That is what they were doing at the shop so we figured problem solved. Once I installed it and got it home it was hit and miss. I will take it off and check again. Might flip it over to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## cobey

Fixed the 370 echo, rebuilt the carb and changed the fuel lines
Have to test it in wood tomorrow 
Still trying to get a hold of the lady with the saw stash ..
Her husband passed away and she said the saws never sold
Anyway. He had a huge amount of stuff and I have to catch her before
She's puts them out where the general public can see them


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody.

Go Cobey Go


----------



## Homelite410

There is a mother load on green bay Craigslist.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> There is a mother load on green bay Craigslist.


Keyword?

Not finding it under 'chainsaw'.


----------



## Homelite410

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/5109461207.html


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/5109461207.html


Holy smoke!


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Holy smoke!


 
More like: Holy 2-stroke smoke!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Death in the family or a divorce I bet.

Iffin I was still in the early stage of CAD I'd be in a Uhaul headed north.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just got a Jonsered 2150 back in shape.



No pics? I may have to intervene.

On another note: Jim finally listed an item on C'List. A table lamp of all things. Cool item but still a lamp.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/5109461207.html


Who lives up by there?
Someone needs to buy the lot.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Who lives up by there?
> Someone needs to buy the lot.


 
Better bring the bank. Those don't look like fixer uppers.


----------



## Hedgerow

$2500 for the lot?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> $2500 for the lot?


 
No clue, that is less than $200 per saw. They might be willing to deal on the whole lot though, rather than sell them all individually.


----------



## 67L36Driver

No price listed. Too far away for me to think about.

Mike is a lot closer. 
Pottlikker just wants to torment us.[emoji22]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> No pics? I may have to intervene.
> 
> On another note: Jim finally listed an item on C'List. A table lamp of all things. Cool item but still a lamp.



Go ahead. Carl do you have a before picture


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Go ahead. Carl do you have a before picture


Yup. 
As recieved:



Kenneth waved his magic wand over the carcass:


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anybody interested in a running (sort of) 011 carcass? Before I sink more money an time in it. Looks low hour judging from the sprocket.





I've rinsed the fuel tank seven times and still getting trash in my bucket. Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Took a roasted 028 in trade on my 028.
Shortage of top end kits for reasonable on evilbay. I'm bummed out.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> I've been trying to encourage Jim to visit the library on these hot days. Relax in the cool and use one of their 'puters to log on.


That's where I'm at now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> That's where I'm at now.


Evenin Jim!


----------



## workshop

Hey, Jim. Good your back around. Tickled to pieces, buddy.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Jim. Glad to see you .


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hello Jim
not the same without you hanging around
good to see you


----------



## 67L36Driver

All that pokin' and prodin' paid off.[emoji12]


----------



## cobey

That lady is really hard to get a hold of 
The echo got to cut today, the impulse line came off
I fixed it and it ran better


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Carl and errbody!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Since none of you hard charging woodcutters want my super powerful 011 I'll just replace the fuel line and filter and put him on C'list.

Only one inch of line in the tank. No wonder it had running issues.

Still rinsing the tank and getting trash in my white plastic bucket. Yikes!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning men.


----------



## Homelite410

You have an 011? I'm sorry.......


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> You have an 011? I'm sorry.......



Yep. I've got an AVT that comes close to a sledge hammer massage each time that I tinker with it. I'm convinced that It needs an exorcist.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin everone, my phone is toasted, may be away for a day or 20. Wife will not let me use hers she says something about arborist site may not be a safe site to visit, something about a virus or something, hard to believe she would think that way. Lol . Yall carry on.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah, the CAD virus.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> You have an 011? I'm sorry.......



Yeah. Kinda sorry performer at that. 

My Craftsman 2.0. X 10" would whop its arse.

Funny, I tuned an 012 for a former coworker that performed very well.


----------



## Homelite410

And I just go get a newer saw.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is hot and muggy.


----------



## workshop

Been too hot. Working a little each night on the trans swap. I could probably finish in a couple hours, now. But after 15-20 minutes of working I look like I just came out of a swimming pool.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Been too hot. Working a little each night on the trans swap. I could probably finish in a couple hours, now. *But after 15-20 minutes of working I look like I just came out of a swimming pool*.


 
Same here, how is that possible? Maybe a Summer Charity Cut is not such a good idea after all...


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Same here, how is that possible? Maybe a Summer Charity Cut is not such a good idea after all...


Nope. After the one we did in August last year I swore I wouldn't do another until well into September. We still don't have another site nailed down yet. To be honest, things aren't looking good this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steer made the sale.. 
Bidding starts at $4000.00..
C'mon down!! Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Same here, how is that possible? Maybe a Summer Charity Cut is not such a good idea after all...


Awe... C'mon..
We've done it in worse conditions!!
Call it X-Treme firewooding..
It could get real popular.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Count me out.

Wonder if Jim made it to the library?


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Count me out.
> 
> Wonder if Jim made it to the library?


 
He made one post and left.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Awe... C'mon..
> We've done it in worse conditions!!
> Call it X-Treme firewooding..
> It could get real popular.


 
Find us a place to cut. I will be there if at all possible. X-treme Firewooding, LOL. I watch those extreme sports and I call it extreme stupidity. Popular, haha, only among the few and the proud that show up. Throw in some Hooter girls in wet T-shirts, serving ice tea (or cold beer if you prefer), spraying us down with water hoses, and I think we could get real popular real quick. Probably get some from as far away as Canada and California to come help us cut. I get to take pictures to document the historical event


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin..


 
Whatever happened with that Walnut Grove we were going to harvest? Or am I thinking of something else? I have slept since then. We were going to do somthing "not too smart".


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> He made one post and left.



He left here a bit ago. Claimed he was headed to library.

Weather he gets there or not is another thing entirely.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> He left here a bit ago. Claimed he was headed to library.
> 
> Weather he gets there or not is another thing entirely.


I'm setting here soaking up the AC and catching up on my reading.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Whatever happened with that Walnut Grove we were going to harvest? Or am I thinking of something else? I have slept since then. We were going to do somthing "not too smart".


They're still growing...
Cause I don't own it yet..


Yet..

I have time on my side..


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Find us a place to cut. I will be there if at all possible. X-treme Firewooding, LOL. I watch those extreme sports and I call it extreme stupidity. Popular, haha, only among the few and the proud that show up. Throw in some Hooter girls in wet T-shirts, serving ice tea (or cold beer if you prefer), spraying us down with water hoses, and I think we could get real popular real quick. Probably get some from as far away as Canada and California to come help us cut. I get to take pictures to document the historical event


I'll bring the Honda fan!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> I'm setting here soaking up the AC and catching up on my reading.




You have a lot of reading to catch up on. here's to you Jim


----------



## cobey

Finally talked to the owner of the store that has the saws tonight.
They are deciding if they want to sell the "lot" I have to spend some
Time with them to see how good they are........ and see if I can pony up
With the cash and at least break even on them...... getting them to my friends 
On this thread......... the rest on AS will get last choice.

IF ..... it go's my way. Btw Mike and Carl called dibs on homelite
Muscle saws


----------



## Homelite410

Mike first..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Coby: iffin you need some seed money let me know.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Mike first..



Nope! Me!


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Finally talked to the owner of the store that has the saws tonight.
> They are deciding if they want to sell the "lot" I have to spend some
> Time with them to see how good they are........ and see if I can pony up
> With the cash and at least break even on them...... getting them to my friends
> On this thread......... the rest on AS will get last choice.
> 
> IF ..... it go's my way. Btw Mike and Carl called dibs on homelite
> Muscle saws



I got dibs on everything else....Just kiddin'. I hope it works out for you/us...


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Coby: iffin you need some seed money let me know.




Same here...


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Finally talked to the owner of the store that has the saws tonight.
> They are deciding if they want to sell the "lot" I have to spend some
> Time with them to see how good they are........ and see if I can pony up
> With the cash and at least break even on them...... getting them to my friends
> On this thread......... the rest on AS will get last choice.
> 
> IF ..... it go's my way. Btw Mike and Carl called dibs on homelite
> Muscle saws



Who on earth would want a Homelite muscle saw? ;-)


----------



## cobey

I can't promise..... I sent a crappy pic out to a few of you


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I can't promise..... I sent a crappy pic out to a few of you


Nice crappy pic. [emoji106]


----------



## cobey

I won't take anyone's money until I ...... score them....
Check them..... and buyers have pics and info..... 
I don't need any of them ...... but will get them, if I can


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I don't need any of them ......



Better run the 2100 before you say that.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

if y'all were coming up here this weekend, you could be eating some of this....


----------



## cobey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> if y'all were coming up here this weekend, you could be eating some of this....
> View attachment 436247


Sweet!


----------



## cobey

Other known saws 2 051 AV stihls...... 3-25 Mac....... an unknown big Mac muscle saw
Various other old saws


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

cobey said:


> Sweet!


Yes, actually, it is quite sweet and sugary


----------



## cobey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> if y'all were coming up here this weekend, you could be eating some of this....
> View attachment 436247



Hi from me and Tabby Sarah


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hi from me & Andy!


----------



## cobey

Lemon cucumbers and hybrids going crazy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well it's FRIDAYYYYYYYYU.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wahoo


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> if y'all were coming up here this weekend, you could be eating some of this....
> View attachment 436247


that's just mean. now you've gone and crushed my perceptions of ya as a kind and gentle soul.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth & fellow midlanders.

Tore down the trade in 028 Super. Cylinder cleaned up OK but not cherry. Ordered the wrong size piston on evilbay. Hope the seller reads his email before shipment. IDK them 028 came in three sizes.[emoji10]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got to love folks who run 50:1 and know nothing about proper carb adjustment.[emoji6]

OTOH, I've run across a couple who insist on 16:1. Yikes!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's just mean. now you've gone and crushed my perceptions of ya as a kind and gentle soul.


Dangit! Perhaps a bacon mailing I'd possible.....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

so what kinda saws you talkin bout? how many? my salivary glands are working right now.
oh btw, my middle name is carl. so now that you know there're two carl's how you gonna split the muscle saws?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

bacon mailing - hmmm. velly interesting.
anyone tried the bacon sandwich at arby's? looks good on the tube but doesn't necessarily translate to the mouth.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I won't take anyone's money until I ...... score them....
> Check them..... and buyers have pics and info.....
> I don't need any of them ...... but will get them, if I can


Considering the distance from Carl, Mike, Hinerman, and me........ I think first come first served sounds fair. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> bacon mailing - hmmm. velly interesting.
> anyone tried the bacon sandwich at arby's? looks good on the tube but doesn't necessarily translate to the mouth.


If you're expecting the mediocre bacon sandwich, you won't be disappointed! [emoji41]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> bacon mailing - hmmm. velly interesting.



So have I redeemed muhself?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

you are more than redeemed. you are an inheritor of the crown


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Considering the distance from Carl, Mike, Hinerman, and me........ I think first come first served sounds fair. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Hush you! [emoji35]


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> so what kinda saws you talkin bout? how many? my salivary glands are working right now.
> oh btw, my middle name is carl. so now that you know there're two carl's how you gonna split the muscle saws?


Don't count.


----------



## workshop

Woohoo!!!!! Finally got the transmission done on the Explorer. And it actually runs and drives good, too.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sarahdodgegeek said:


> If you're expecting the mediocre bacon sandwich, you won't be disappointed! [emoji41]


When i was about eight, a neighbor lady made a bacon and strawberry jam sandwich for me. Prefer bacon that way since.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cooled of nice this evening.


----------



## cobey

Ok, so...... I went picking today..... the place was on American pickers last year
And the guy has a scrap yard also. Went to the saws I heard about..... c51 homelite.... looked great.... locked up. 2 x 051 stihls.... both locked up  
1050 xp homelite..... pretty...... locked up, and a crack in the case by the top
Of the dog. Then he sent me to the scrap yard.......
A guy was waiting on me, pallet #1. 254 xp powerhead...beat but complete...low compression..... 024 ugly.... but complete..... several verbs later hit the mother load
Homelite,remingtons....... woot..... a big toilet out of a prison was on one side
I finally got brave and moved it... it had an echo twin stuck in it...... then there was a 034/036 with a good 24" bar and chain. Missing starter and a/f........ found An poulan 306 in Allis/chamb colors..... dibs called on echo and a/c Poulan. In Another building
Got a pretty homelite super ez x2 one with a factory bow bar.
Then found boxes of old saws and a pretty 9-17 homelite.... looked alot tractors , a huge amount of sighns, cars, gas pumps..... and stuff much more there to buy
But a lot is very old....... I'm pooped


----------



## cobey

Pics


----------



## cobey

More....


----------



## 67L36Driver

I could give a Homie 1050 a comfortable place to rest.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I could give a Homie 1050 a comfortable place to rest.


I can get it but it's locked up and has a crack by the dog......
I sprayed wd 40 in the jug...... I just didn't know if anyone
Would want it..... he still has it  there are more saws in the bin
I couldn't buy anymore not knowing what people 
Want...... sucky part is that the 2100 was sold last night or early this morning


----------



## cobey

My wife's sister lives a mile from the place Carl


----------



## Hinerman

Good job Cobey. Sounds like you should have taken reinforcements.

Good Morning everybody. Have a great day and be safe...


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Woohoo!!!!! Finally got the transmission done on the Explorer. And it actually runs and drives good, too.


 
What about the 'ole tractor that was locked up?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Thunder storm rolling in Kenneth.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I can get it but it's locked up and has a crack by the dog......
> I sprayed wd 40 in the jug...... I just didn't know if anyone
> Would want it..... he still has it  there are more saws in the bin
> I couldn't buy anymore not knowing what people
> Want...... sucky part is that the 2100 was sold last night or early this morning


It's worth twenty bucks in parts and/or entertainment.

Locked up can be most anything. 

Actual scored to death, dirt in the main bearings, tramp metal on the flywheel magnet, frozen recoil pulley, trash in a port, .......


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Good job Cobey. Sounds like you should have taken reinforcements.
> 
> Good Morning everybody. Have a great day and be safe...


Yep...... I left ALOT of good stuff, was afraid of not being able to find new homes 
For alot of it


----------



## 67L36Driver

You did carry home the Echo twin and the white top Husky, right?


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Yep...... I left ALOT of good stuff, was afraid of not being able to find new homes
> For alot of it


 
I understand. You ever had a garage sale? People by everything imaginable. Don't pay much for it.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> It's worth twenty bucks in parts and/or entertainment.
> 
> Locked up can be most anything.
> 
> Actual scored to death, dirt in the main bearings, tramp metal on the flywheel magnet, frozen recoil pulley, trash in a port, .......


He was wanting like 50 to 75 for it because he sells old saws for wall hangers.
I couldn't got the exact number without offering ..... I did get that the big saws usually get 
50 as wall hangers.... there were a couple more in the scrap bin ... in. Horrible shape
But big saws like that would be 20 because of weight..... they didn't act like they would let me pick carcass for parts.....  .. that would be cool if they did


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> You did carry home the Echo twin and the white top Husky, right?


It was a very faded 254xp Kenneth needed parts, Steve claimed the Echo before I left town..


----------



## cobey

I will make some more trips.... he may want help with saw
And I got an old PL4 that matches his Remington sighn
I might see if he wants to trade for the 1050?


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have a lot of PL/SL parts if you need something.
Although mufflers, clutch covers and good piston/cylinders are scarce.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Remington sign?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Remington sign?


I will send a pic of his place he is a serious collector!


----------



## jetmd

Good morning Fella's, been off the site for quite some time. Trying to catch up.
It just seems as though summer is sooooo busy. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

it is miserable out side.


----------



## Homelite410

took the T out today, I love that thing!


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> it is miserable out side.


 It's nice here at the library.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> It's nice here at the library.



It's nice and cool in my basement to.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fellow from two blocks over brought a small Poulan by. Plastic housing melted over the sprocket drum. Ground it all away so it can turn again but I can't get the brake spring compressed into its pocket.[emoji35]

I did go down there and cut up the fat end (14-16) of what he cut off the soft maple.

Five trunks out of one spot. Dumb. All growing out in a arch away from each other. Rest needs to come down.

The Jonsavarna got a short test run and I got a small test log.


----------



## sawnami

Well, I feel like a dog chasing a car. Kinda wanted one and now what do I do since I caught one? 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah, dog cought the car so now what? ROFL

I do not have the physical strength nor the room in the garage to deal with one of them pups.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Well, I feel like a dog chasing a car. Kinda wanted one and now what do I do since I caught one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Wow, where'd you get that Steve. I've got to come see that sometime. After all, you might need some help playing with that one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. The fellow with the 36cc Poulan was impressed. After all the Jonsavarna is twice as big.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Post that in the antique saw thread. See if Cliff takes notice.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Wow, where'd you get that Steve. I've got to come see that sometime. After all, you might need some help playing with that one. [emoji23]


Yeah, maybe take turns cranking it. Don't have enough lead in my shorts to even try it today. 


67L36Driver said:


> Yeah, dog cought the car so now what? ROFL
> 
> I do not have the physical strength nor the room in the garage to deal with one of them pups.


Yeah Carl, I may end up setting it outside and throwing a tarp over it. I have no room inside. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

The 024 fired on a shot of wd 40. The piston looks brand new.....
The plastic is BAD faded..... I might have to give the Orange parts
The hedgerow treatment 
The other stihl is a 1985 034..... it needs rings, jug is runnable, top,
Starter, af and cover, and maybe a coil


----------



## cobey

024 and 034


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> 024 and 034
> 
> View attachment 436587
> View attachment 436587
> View attachment 436585



Looks rather grim but if the parts are available from China, it's doable.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Looks rather grim but if the parts are available from China, it's doable.


I got $30 in it now


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I will send a pic of his place he is a serious collector!



I would be interested in some signs. Carl has dibs on the Remington sign. I am interested in any signs (chainsaw related first, others too). Let me know.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> took the T out today, I love that thing!



 Bring that thing to the next GTG. You been holding out. I think those things are cool. Post some more pics...


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> took the T out today, I love that thing!


What year is it Mike? My Dad and I sold tons of T's and parts in years gone by. Started in the mid 60's when they were easy to find and inexpensive. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Dug through my manual pile and found one for it. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks nice Steve .


----------



## shorthunter

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301688837877&alt=web


----------



## Hinerman

shorthunter said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301688837877&alt=web


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I would be interested in some signs. Carl has dibs on the Remington sign. I am interested in any signs (chainsaw related first, others too). Let me know.


Them sights were in his man cave! I need to send my pics to someone to post
The picker guys were there the other day at his store to do some trading.
He has paid hi dollars for saw sighns ..... he don't want to sell them 
But he has other stuff


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Them sights were in his man cave! I need to send my pics to someone to post
> The picker guys were there the other day at his store to do some trading.
> He has paid hi dollars for saw sighns ..... he don't want to sell them
> But he has other stuff



So you are just going to tease us, huh?


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> So you are just going to tease us, huh?


I can only post pics from my kindle. These are on my phone, I have to send them to someone that can post them..... if I get someone to repost I'll get then on here


----------



## cobey

The poor old 034 part saw had been running a
25" full comp....... one hard working 56cc saw ........


----------



## 67L36Driver

Text the pictures to me and I'll post them. If not tonight, early in the morning.

Geezer bedtime.


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301688837877&alt=web


The cs500 got to carve a cactus this afternoon finally!!
Functioned perfectly Brandon..
Light too...
I may just keep this one for myself...
It has Darick's stamp of approval.


----------



## Hedgerow

Fat boy was diggin' the price he went for at the sale last night...

Good steer..
Hannah's last year showing at the fair was way better than she would have expected.


----------



## Hedgerow

I only wish Steve or Thomas were there to chronical the steps that led up to the sale with this special critter and Hannah "who picked him and took a chance on the ugly duckling" with pics.




He and she are 2 truly unique individuals..


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> The cs500 got to carve a cactus this afternoon finally!!
> Functioned perfectly Brandon..
> Light too...
> I may just keep this one for myself...
> It has Darick's stamp of approval.



Good deal. If I were clearing fencerows, I would have kept it. Much lighter than my 5100


----------



## Hedgerow

There are things in this world, that are not measurable by the typical standards we know..
It was a very good fair.
And I don't even like fairs.

Also got to shoot the **** with member tallfarmboy while I was there.
He ran the pedal tractor pull that went on late into the night.. Another success.. Luv it.
I'm out for the night..


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Good deal. If I were clearing fencerows, I would have kept it. Much lighter than my 5100


It's gonna be a keeper... 
Weighs almost nothing..


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Text the pictures to me and I'll post them. If not tonight, early in the morning.
> 
> Geezer bedtime.


Texted you some Carl


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> So you are just going to tease us, huh?


I got some sent to Carl , he said he will put the up tomorrow


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I got some sent to Carl , he said he will put the up tomorrow


It's tomorrow.












At 40cc one would think it would be a stretch to run a bow but it's a reed saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drag that Homie 1050 out in the daylight and shoot some pics Coby.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I only wish Steve or Thomas were there to chronical the steps that led up to the sale with this special critter and Hannah "who picked him and took a chance on the ugly duckling" with pics.
> 
> View attachment 436653
> 
> 
> He and she are 2 truly unique individuals..



Congratulations on the good year. Your daughter is a peach. Glad she "took a chance" and it worked out. She saw potential that nobody else could see. Valuable life lesson learned.


----------



## Homelite410

Beautiful morning at our engine display, breakfast is on!


----------



## jetmd

OK Mike now you have peaked my interest.....any of those hit-n-miss yours?

Nice job with the daughter Matt.

I feel very fortunate to have grown up on a farm, certain things you can't learn elsewhere.

Pork loin on the smoker, Sunday morning coming down.......life is good!

Have a Great Day Fella's!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> There are things in this world, that are not measurable by the typical standards we know..
> It was a very good fair.
> And I don't even like fairs.
> 
> Also got to shoot the **** with member tallfarmboy while I was there.
> He ran the pedal tractor pull that went on late into the night.. Another success.. Luv it.
> I'm out for the night..



Sometimes I think we move too fast to really take in the real significance of the events around us that will shape our future. 
It looks like you and Lisa have nurtured the desire to succeed in your kids. I'm very proud of you all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Reed Prentice I think.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> OK Mike now you have peaked my interest.....any of those hit-n-miss yours?
> 
> Nice job with the daughter Matt.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to have grown up on a farm, certain things you can't learn elsewhere.
> 
> Pork loin on the smoker, Sunday morning coming down.......life is good!
> 
> Have a Great Day Fella's!


Not these, the speed jack and the ice cream maker are.



here is my 3 HP 1925 IHC type M kerosene when I got it in 2010. Jana was a Lil younger back then.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Box store Poulan 3816: got a tip on how to get the brake spring back in its pocket?



Operator slipped the clutch and melted the plastic.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Drag that Homie 1050 out in the daylight and shoot some pics Coby.


I have to meet him this week and do the trade I got the PL4 cleaned up for the trade yesterday, made the deal on the phone (he is an hour away)
As soon as it's in my posestion I will get pics up


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I can only post pics from my kindle. These are on my phone, I have to send them to someone that can post them..... if I get someone to repost I'll get then on here



Wasn't talking about pics but pics are nice too. Was talking about the signs. You said he had signs, got me excited, then said they are NFS  Looks like he has a very nice collection.

Good day everybody.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Wasn't talking about pics but pics are nice too. Was talking about the signs. You said he had signs, got me excited, then said they are NFS  Looks like he has a very nice collection.
> 
> Good day everybody.


Sorry he is a chainsaw sight hoarder, he would host several of us checking out his stuff


----------



## cobey

This is the saw that's bringing the big homelite home for Carl


----------



## cobey

The 254 xp ...... it's ugly..... has a price of wire for a choke lever, very wrong clutch
Cover (sorry Kenneth) a dented muffler, coil, and rings. The bore and piston looks good........ the plastic bad faded........ 
Someone may need it


----------



## Homelite410

Made it home and the old f250 got 8.2 mpg. Not too bad.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Made it home and the old f250 got 8.2 mpg. Not too bad.


Geeze Mike..
I woulda thought it would get a lot better than that..
Were you hauling a gooseneck?


----------



## Homelite410

Pulling 4000# camper that sticks 3' above the cab....


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Pulling 4000# camper that sticks 3' above the cab....


You could put 3000 lbs in the bed of that thing no sweat..
But wind drag at highway speeds sucks.
What motor does it have? And how many rpm's you running at speed?


----------



## Homelite410

351, 4:10 gears 1900 @60 but most hills down to 4 Th at 2500+


----------



## Homelite410

That small block makes good power at 2800+ so I shift @ 32-3600 most times. I am not scared of the skinny pedal.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning. I am starting to dislike Mondays.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Kenneth. Me too. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

More rain this am. 

Waiting on piston for 028 and a small J-red (?). Piston is in Ohio and powerhead in ID.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Waiting on piston for small J-red (?). Piston is in Ohio and powerhead in ID.



Holding out


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> That small block makes good power at 2800+ so I shift @ 32-3600 most times. I am not scared of the skinny pedal.


The Ford 3/4 ton 4x4 I had got at best 12 mpg running empty . 60 mph turning 3200 rpm. I took a trailer to the Mansfield cut for Ed. Less than 50 miles and used 10 gallons of gas. Had a 351m and 4 speed.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> The Ford 3/4 ton 4x4 I had got at best 12 mpg running empty . 60 mph turning 3200 rpm. I took a trailer to the Mansfield cut for Ed. *Less than 50 miles and used 10 gallons of gas*. Had a 351m and 4 speed.


 
OUCH....

What about the locked up tractor?


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> OUCH....
> 
> What about the locked up tractor?


All locked tractors will be unlocked in do time


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> OUCH....
> 
> What about the locked up tractor?


Still locked, but I haven't yanked on it for a few weeks. I'm in no hurry, though. Got too many other projects need done first. That trans swap really beat me down. SO GLAD it's done, dont want to do another one of those for a long time. Been pondering a Countervibe on my tv table right now. One nice thing about chainsaws, I can pick one up with one hand, and very easy to throw if you get mad enough.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> One nice thing about chainsaws, I can pick one up with one hand, and very easy to throw if you get mad enough. [emoji23]



Hmmm OK. [emoji39] 








Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Hmmm OK. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Two man saws don't count. Unless their's two people mad at it. Then anything goes.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Hmmm OK. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Hmmm OK. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V





workshop said:


> Two man saws don't count. Unless their's two people mad at it. Then anything goes.



You can always drop it off a tall building.


----------



## Homelite410

Drive over a farmboss with a dozer works too!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Drive over a farmboss with a dozer works too!!!



No great loss but, I'll admit to flipping several. 

Very 'flip able' saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

My wife got this for me last week for our anniversary. She is


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife got this for me last week for our anniversary. She is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436966


Wow that's cool..... I was looking at one last year
I never pulled the trigger on it........


----------



## sawnami

Well, the Mall runs. [emoji4] It didn't want to start so I measured the magneto timing and it was at 8 degrees instead of the 30 degree spec. Six stomps on the foot starter and it runs. Starts pretty easy when the timing is right. Don't know what I'd have done without the manual.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> My wife got this for me last week for our anniversary. She is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 436966



That be mussel saw. Good wife!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Well, the Mall runs. [emoji4] It didn't want to start so I measured the magneto timing and it was at 8 degrees instead of the 30 degree spec. Six stomps on the foot starter and it runs. Starts pretty easy when the timing is right. Don't know what I'd have done without the manual.


Glad to hear that it runs! ought to be a hoot to cut with


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Well, the Mall runs. [emoji4] It didn't want to start so I measured the magneto timing and it was at 8 degrees instead of the 30 degree spec. Six stomps on the foot starter and it runs. Starts pretty easy when the timing is right. Don't know what I'd have done without the manual.



What magneto that thing have?

Like this?


----------



## cobey

My 7-19 homelite


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> What magneto that thing have?
> 
> Like this?View attachment 436974


Bendinx Scintilla. Kinda like an old tractor magneto. The flywheel's only purpose is for cooling and starting. It's actually called a fan. Only weighs around a couple pounds. The fan has it's own puller incorporated into the attaching parts. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Drive over a farmboss with a dozer works too!!!



Heresy...how dare you


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Hmmm OK. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



What does that Brontosaurus weigh? Any idea?


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> What does that Brontosaurus weigh? Any idea?



Right around 82 pounds with the 3 foot bar and chain. 

131 pounds with the 12 foot bar which I'd like to see.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Raining here right now. Definitely cooling things off for the moment. Have a good one.


----------



## sawnami

Anybody near Tulsa? 

MCculloch chain saw - $35
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5130964671.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Checking in from TN. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Anybody near Tulsa?
> 
> MCculloch chain saw - $35
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5130964671.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That's an excellent buy.

I have one and the Cobey shirt eater PM700.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Anybody near Tulsa?
> 
> MCculloch chain saw - $35
> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5130964671.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 
I am. You want it? Anybody else want it? I was actually going to Tulsa after work today. It is raining here so can't cut wood; and the daughter wants a lap top for college, so I was going to go to the Apple store in Tulsa this evening.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Everyone should own a 10-10 or a XL-12 at one time or another.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> I am. You want it? Anybody else want it? I was actually going to Tulsa after work today. It is raining here so can't cut wood; and the daughter wants a lap top for college, so I was going to go to the Apple store in Tulsa this evening.


Nope, don't need it. Just bringing to attention if anyone would be interested. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I am. You want it? Anybody else want it? I was actually going to Tulsa after work today. It is raining here so can't cut wood; and the daughter wants a lap top for college, so I was going to go to the Apple store in Tulsa this evening.


I want it..

Don't need it,
But want it..

P.S.
Good choice on the Apple laptop..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I want it..
> 
> Don't need it,
> But want it..
> 
> P.S.
> Good choice on the Apple laptop..



Benchmark of the firewood class 60's & 70's.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Benchmark of the firewood class 60's & 70's.


I may be wrong, but isn't that one a rather late model? Like maybe early 80's?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah. Presence lever and chain brake make it late production.


Early production RH start above. Plain as can be. Manual oiler.


----------



## workshop

Too funny. Have to try this sometime.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1535750119781375&id=146505212039213


----------



## cobey

I worked on the 024 today..... hole in the fuel line
Super EZ #1. Regular bar..... runs good...... no idle ...because no stinking idle screw 

Super EZ#2. Bow bar idles like a beast, ...... falls on its face before it can 4 stroke 
Carb kit and fuel line .
Both EZ' s oil good...... the bow has alot of chain spinning around!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Thunderstorm here last night. I thought somebody blew up my neighbors house in the middle of the night. Loudest thunder I can remember. Shook my whole house like it was nothing.

Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Getting a break from the heat. Should be a good day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Highway 59 closed between here and Atchison, Ks. For bridge replacement. MODOT set up a detour that takes forty extra minutes. What a crock.

But, we learned a shortcut to Halls.


----------



## Hedgerow

Had to water tomato's last night...
Popcorn fart here..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Had to water tomato's last night...
> Popcorn fart here..


July is back.


----------



## sawnami

Mowed my "beautiful" wet Bermuda/Johnson grass yard last night. Had matted flaps of wet grass flying off my tires most of the time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Had to order another piston for the 028 SUPER!!!. 44mm is a bit small in the 46mm cylinder.
Save the 44 for later.


----------



## Hedgerow

Guy from Ft Scott pioneer days called me.
Need a ballpark # of attendees for the Ft Scott saw races and GTG.
Date : September 27

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef


----------



## sawnami

How about slow races? 
I'll be there to make sure everyone else's saw looks fast. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> How about slow races?
> I'll be there to make sure everyone else's saw looks fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I think they like the idea of old saw display and demo's, so basically a GTG. Pretty much anything goes.


----------



## Hedgerow

Updated:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey?

lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Updated:
> 
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Carl.....maybe......I hope!!
> lol.


Fixed it.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got unknown J-red today. Pumped 100 dry and 135 with WD40. Runs and oil pumps.
Needs choke handle and upper vibe mount part.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. All manner of trash come flying out of cooling fins when I piss reeved it.

Runs and cuts. 8 x .325" rim.[emoji8]


----------



## awol

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey?
awol and family


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey?
> awol and family




Woohoo!
And Kenneth?


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> Highway 59 closed between here and Atchison, Ks. For bridge replacement. MODOT set up a detour that takes forty extra minutes. What a crock.
> 
> But, we learned a shortcut to Halls.


 You should have called me before you left the house.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Updated:
> 
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey?
> 
> lol.


 Add my name to the list please.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Woohoo!
> And Kenneth?



Yesssssss.

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey?
awol and family
Kenneth + family.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey?
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
Jim


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey?
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> Jim


Not sure, but I think I'm on call that weekend. What date?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Updated:
> 
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey?
> 
> lol.


You know I'll be there


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey?
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> Jim


And me maybe, I hope. 


Yes, MODOT is not to be trusted.


----------



## cobey

I'll bring some old saws too!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Do we have who can bring the most saws that run contest.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Not sure, but I think I'm on call that weekend. What date?





Hedgerow said:


> Guy from Ft Scott pioneer days called me.
> Need a ballpark # of attendees for the Ft Scott saw races and GTG.
> Date : September 27


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Do we have who can bring the most saws that run contest.


He he


----------



## workshop

Oh yeah, I remember seeing that post. 
CRS mixed with CAD means I don't remember how many chainsaws I have.


----------



## workshop

Got the Countervibe running this evening. Will need to clean out the carb, though, and a kit in it. Idles beautifully, but no high speed, even with the high speed needle backed so far out its ready to fall out. Sat for 10 years, hard telling what's grown old and died in there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sitting overnight with fresh fuel sucked into the carb sometimes works a mericle.

The J-red thread regulars pronounced my latest turd a 520SP. 50cc


----------



## Hinerman

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey?
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family


----------



## Hinerman

Remember the oak I was going to cut up and remove with the big root ball. Well, I finally got to it tonight. Tree ended up being about 32-34" diameter a couple feet from the base. My 660 has full skip so I didn't feel comfortable boring through as Alan suggested. I ended up just cutting down from the top, near the base, keeping an eye on the root ball. Had 2 guys with me watching too. Anyhow, I only had about an inch of wood left and it only opened up maybe 1/4". I just put a new chain on the 66o so I grabbed another saw to finish (didn't want to dirt my new chain). Started widdling the last inch, as soon as I broke through the root ball slowly went back into it's hole. It looked like it was in slow motion. Pretty uneventful (thank goodness), but still neat to watch it stand back up. 

I wish I had taken Matt's advice and started cutting rounds from the end while it was off the ground. Would have made the bucking a lot quicker.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Another beautiful day in Mr. Roger's neighborhood.

Speaking of which: Any bites on the lamp Jim?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Enjoy it today supposed to warm up Friday on thru next week.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Raining like crazy here when I woke up!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey?
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have forwarded the information to Teacherman. Stop need to get in touch with warjohn.


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:
> 
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey?
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl---maybe
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)



I'm on call the 27th, but still going to try to make it. Since it's only one day I might stand a better chance. I'll know more when the time comes.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have forwarded the information to Teacherman. Stop need to get in touch with warjohn.


 
Who else is missing from the list?

SteveSS
JetMD
Lurch
Dave Boyt
dgb84
Dan
Logging22
John Talia...
Worksaw Collector
Redhorse
concretegrazer????

I know there are more.


----------



## Hedgerow

We need to get the Northern and Iowa clans down to Ft Scott too..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Who else is missing from the list?
> 
> SteveSS
> JetMD
> Lurch
> Dave Boyt
> dgb84
> Dan
> Logging22
> John Talia...
> Worksaw Collector
> Redhorse
> concretegrazer????
> 
> I know there are more.


Sunfish?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Can someone caption the group picture from the NKC charity cut. I got there late and didn't get to place names on many as it was all bungholes and elbows when I arrived.



We always get there late. [emoji57]


----------



## Homelite410

Damn that was a good time


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Damn that was a good time


Damn fine time in Iowa to!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Damn that was a good time


Yeah.. The drive home sucked though...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah.. The drive home sucked though...


I bet I only had to drive 45 minutes and it sucked.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah.. The drive home sucked though...


 It was kinda fun if ya went fast enough, huh Thomas?!


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> It was kinda fun if ya went fast enough, huh Thomas?!


Lol.. Thomas wasn't havin' none of that stuff..
Took Levi and I 4 hours to get home!


----------



## Homelite410

It took us 22 hours to get back to Belle Plaine.


----------



## jetmd

67L36Driver said:


> Can someone caption the group picture from the NKC charity cut. I got there late and didn't get to place names on many as it was all bungholes and elbows when I arrived.
> View attachment 437414
> 
> 
> We always get there late. [emoji57]



Ok, I will do the best I can.
The 3 young men in the front I will need help with.

From lt to rt: Frank Hedgerow Levi Weekend Lumberjack ____ Homelite410 ____ Doug Awol Thomas Chet Carl WarJohn Gritz Susan Vold Monty Vold
Behind Monty is Vic Hyman and last but not least Mike! Maybe someone can help fill in
the blanks.

That was a Great time! The food, the conversation and adult beverage's, and the cutting. I personally thought the weather turned out fun......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Moody in front of Homelite. Carl Miller (Miller Mods) was there don't know if he was in the picture.


----------



## shorthunter

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter


----------



## Hedgerow

Where the heck is @sunfish ??


----------



## Homelite410

got a chicken coop tonight... The old s10 did well.


----------



## cobey

Chad came to the rescue with saw carcasses...... 
Got a choice of to carbs to try for cores , he ended up tearing the bow saw
Apart to fix the points.... I put a carb kit in it tonight
It runs good for a 40cc with a 3/8 bow

Thanks Chad.......


----------



## cobey

Saws and carcasses.......


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Damn that was a good time



I agree. My little one brags (as do I) about me splitting and him mostly playing in the snow all day. Beats this heat for sure.

The drive home, well that is a different story.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I agree. My little one brags (as do I) about me splitting and him mostly playing in the snow all day. Beats this heat for sure.
> 
> The drive home, well that is a different story.


Them splitters are dangerous ...... but do lots of work


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Ok, I will do the best I can.
> The 3 young men in the front I will need help with.
> 
> From lt to rt: Frank Hedgerow Levi Weekend Lumberjack ____ Homelite410 ____ Doug Awol Thomas Chet Carl WarJohn Gritz Susan Vold Monty Vold
> Behind Monty is Vic Hyman and last but not least Mike! Maybe someone can help fill in
> the blanks.
> 
> That was a Great time! The food, the conversation and adult beverage's, and the cutting. I personally thought the weather turned out fun......



Moody is on Doug's right...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Where the heck is @sunfish ??



he is around. I see him posting in other threads.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Going to get stinking here today. We did have a nice break but July is back.

The 011 found a new home. Not sad to see it go. Darn wuss for 40cc.

OTOH, spiffed up an 012 for a former coworker an that pup had snort!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## Homelite410

I have heard from Jim......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Mike, Carl. Jim has been posting some here.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> I have heard from Jim......



Where'd you get a pic of Jim's cat, Mike?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fort Scott. Blondie claims we took the kids down there once . The 'kids' are 35 & 32 now.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Where'd you get a pic of Jim's cat, Mike?


 
Beat me to it. First thing I thought of.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

The heat and humidity was rough today.


----------



## sawnami

Wish I was in South Carolina. I'd make a run at them. All 9 are said to run.






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Working a little OT today and tomorrow.

Anybody heard from Oliver 1655 lately?


----------



## Oliver1655

Nope. I think he's mainly just reading & liking.


----------



## Hinerman

Oliver1655 said:


> Nope. I think he's mainly just reading & liking.


 
Right on cue....You been doing alright? I was reading the WI, MN, thread and another cut at Tree Monkey's is being tossed around. It made me wonder where you have been.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Rain cooled us off overnight but back in the furnace later.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Rain cooled us off overnight but back in the furnace later.


 
Yes, 75º here right now. Butttttttttttttttt, 106º heat index this afternoon. 93% humidity right now. Probably go see a movie with the boys after we get the lawn done.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning everyone thought I would bring this up


Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter


----------



## sawnami

Starting a list of saws to get ready to bring.


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm working in the shop today..
Had enough sun already.
Gotta build a candy "bar" for a wedding.. This should be interesting..


----------



## sunfish

Got the AC running in the shop, guess where I'll be all day...


----------



## workshop

Painting the west side of the house today. Paint a little, come inside, paint a little, come inside. Worst part, though, is I usually get as much paint on me as I do the house.


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> Got the AC running in the shop, guess where I'll be all day...


 
Should we add you to the list for the Fort Scott GTG?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tigger rabbit is on recovery. Spent Monday and Tuesday night at the animal clinic. Diagnosis is snuffles and abcess on right eye.
Poor fellow has lost lots of weight.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Vet pronounced him as an intact male. Daughter originally claimed it a doe bunny.


----------



## Hedgerow

Future owl poop?


----------



## Hedgerow

Had to pick up round bales first..
Waiting on trucks in the shade..
It's hot out here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Future owl poop?


Only if not put in his hootch at night. Now my job.
He normally has the run of the yard during the day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Rabbit roundup' in the evening consists of me chasing him around the yard waving a large fish landing net shouting "get in your hootch'.
Usually complies promptly as he don't like the net at all. Two three laps and up the ramp he goes.


----------



## 67L36Driver

028 Super piston delivered this morning. Back together and running. Started and ran first pull with a dribble. 
That's a first![emoji41]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We are under a severe thunderstorm warning. Pulled the cylinder on the 2166. It is no longer a 2166. Now to give it a test run.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, a new type of air conditioning???


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> 'Rabbit roundup' in the evening consists of me chasing him around the yard waving a large fish landing net shouting "get in your hootch'.
> Usually complies promptly as he don't like the net at all. Two three laps and up the ramp he goes.


Yer neighbors probably giggle watching you Chase the rabbit around 
My neighbor told me they laugh when I hollar at our poodle named spazzy
"Spazzy go poop now" or the chainsaw marathon..... when I dig a bunch of saws 
Out and start them... they think my shed is like a clown car...... saws keep coming out


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 437768



Nice view..... watch for bridges


----------



## Homelite410

Mommas truck got a big ball in the bed........


----------



## cobey

Got the 64 SS running today, had to rewire a the ignition, starting, and alternator.
The new engine leaped to life.... good times


----------



## 67L36Driver

Started in three pulls cold.





Must be that new CJ7Y I put in him.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think I got overheated again today..
This 100 degree **** kicks my ass any more..
145 round bales and 2/3 of a candy bar.
I'm done...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I think I got overheated again today..
> This 100 degree **** kicks my ass any more..
> 145 round bales and 2/3 of a candy bar.
> I'm done...


I know what cha mean matt. I can usually finish up a small tree carvingin one day. like this one I'm working on over in Warsaw




two barn owls and a little black bear cub in a small tree that was blown down in their latest storm. But not in this heat, about 3 tanks in the 250 and I'm tarred, feathered, and dehydrated!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I think I got overheated again today..
> This 100 degree **** kicks my ass any more..
> 145 round bales and 2/3 of a candy bar.
> I'm done...



LOL, are you tossing the round bales by hand?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I think I got overheated again today..
> This 100 degree **** kicks my ass any more..
> 145 round bales and 2/3 of a candy bar.
> I'm done...




I think its the humidity as much as the heat.


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> Should we add you to the list for the Fort Scott GTG?


I got a knife show in KC in Sept, need to see which weekend it is. Might be the weekend before? Will see.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I think its the humidity as much as the heat.


I think I need a canopy on the tractor..
I'm red like a lobster..


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> I know what cha mean matt. I can usually finish up a small tree carvingin one day. like this one I'm working on over in Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two barn owls and a little black bear cub in a small tree that was blown down in their latest storm. But not in this heat, about 3 tanks in the 250 and I'm tarred, feathered, and dehydrated!


You need a gas powered fan!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I think I got overheated again today..
> This 100 degree **** kicks my ass any more..
> 145 round bales and 2/3 of a candy bar.
> I'm done...


Be careful out there.....
I had heat stroke at superior and have never been the same.... bad stuff


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> You need a gas powered fan!


Needed it today!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Homelite410 said:


> You need a gas powered fan!


Now that sounds like a mighty fine project!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Cloud cover kept the temperature down yesterday. Lots more rain overnight. Rivers/streams flooding again.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> I got a knife show in KC in Sept, need to see which weekend it is. Might be the weekend before? Will see.



Let us Know the details . Good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Every man should have a pocket knife and a handkerchief on him at all times. Basic emergency kit.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Let us Know the details . Good morning all


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Every man should have a pocket knife and a handkerchief on him at all times. Basic emergency kit.


Handkerchief...
Shirt sleeve...
Same thing, right?
Lol..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Handkerchief...
> Shirt sleeve...
> Same thing, right?
> Lol..


No. Exactly why you should carry one.


----------



## sunfish

Looks like this knife show is same weekend as Wiggs gtg.


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> Looks like this knife show is same weekend as Wiggs gtg.


 
I guess we will see you in Ft. Scott then. Bring some knives with you. I would at least like to see and touch one in person.


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> I guess we will see you in Ft. Scott then. Bring some knives with you. I would at least like to see and touch one in person.


I doubt I'll have any knives after the show, at least that's the way it's been lately.

Where is Ft Scott? I'll try and make it.


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> I doubt I'll have any knives after the show, at least that's the way it's been lately.
> 
> Where is Ft Scott? I'll try and make it.


 
About 25 miles West of Nevada at the intersection of 69 and 54, about 5 miles from the KS/MO border. Looks like about 3.5 hours from Success.


----------



## Homelite410

lumberjackchef said:


> Now that sounds like a mighty fine project!


Here is mine.


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> About 25 miles West of Nevada at the intersection of 69 and 54, about 5 miles from the KS/MO border. Looks like about 3.5 hours from Success.


I'm 3.5 hours to Matt's, so got to be a little farther the Kansas? I'll look at a map in a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Here is mine.


Nothin moves air quite like a good ole squirrel cage..
Gives me an idea..


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I'm 3.5 hours to Matt's, so got to be a little farther the Kansas? I'll look at a map in a bit. Thanks!


For you, it would be straight across 54 once you get to 54.
Edit..
Not sure that would be fastest.


----------



## Homelite410

Put 2 gallon thru it last weekend at the tractor show.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> For you, it would be straight across 54 once you get to 54.
> Edit..
> Not sure that would be fastest.


Two hours straight north to 54, maybe a little farther? Hard to get to anywhere from here.


----------



## workshop

sunfish said:


> Two hours straight north to 54, maybe a little farther? Hard to get to anywhere from here.


60 hwy to Spfd. 13 hwy north to 54. Straight west to Ft. Scott.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Suc...87646b817c!2m2!1d-94.7082951!2d37.8397626!3e0


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hah! South end of Fort Lost In the Woods. I was all over the back roads south of Rolla back '63-'68. Stopped at every low water crossing to catch goggle eye, bluegill and smallmouth.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Two hours straight north to 54, maybe a little farther? Hard to get to anywhere from here.


Yup. 
Like Alen, 20 miles to even the smallest town..
I like those places.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> 60 hwy to Spfd. 13 hwy north to 54. Straight west to Ft. Scott.


One of a few ways to get there.


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Suc...87646b817c!2m2!1d-94.7082951!2d37.8397626!3e0


Thanks man.


67L36Driver said:


> Hah! South end of Fort Lost In the Woods. I was all over the back roads south of Rolla back '63-'68. Stopped at every low water crossing to catch goggle eye, bluegill and smallmouth.


Yep, that's here. 


Hedgerow said:


> Yup.
> Like Alen, 20 miles to even the smallest town..
> I like those places.


Yes, I too!


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Suc...87646b817c!2m2!1d-94.7082951!2d37.8397626!3e0


Yes, goin threw Lebanon looks like the 'straightest' route.


----------



## sawnami

Think It'll pull this bar? [emoji39] 








Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Love the bar Steve


----------



## Homelite410

this is more like it Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sunfish said:


> One of a few ways to get there.
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> Yep, that's here.
> 
> Yes, I too!


Large spring empties into the Little Piney (?) not far from you. Was on private property back in mid '60s.


----------



## sunfish

67L36Driver said:


> Large spring empties into the Little Piney (?) not far from you. Was on private property back in mid '60s.


Yep, Boiling Springs is a mile and a half down the road. It flows into the Big Piney River, not that is a big river. I live on Boiling Springs road. Pretty good fishin round here.


----------



## jetmd

Hedgerow said:


> Handkerchief...
> Shirt sleeve...
> Same thing, right?
> Lol..



Index finger - thumb use these to apply light pressure, blow down wind. Expedient handkerchief


----------



## jetmd

Might have to try to make the ICCE show. I sold all of my Lile knives several years back.
God rest the sole of a Master Bladesmith! RIP Jimmy Lile


----------



## sunfish

jetmd said:


> Might have to try to make the ICCE show. I sold all of my Lile knives several years back.
> God rest the sole of a Master Bladesmith! RIP Jimmy Lile


Well look me up if ya do. I go by the name Don Hanson.


----------



## workshop

Well, my cousin has entrusted to me a family heirloom, today. A saddle. My mother was firstborn, then her brother Arnold, then Eldon, then Clifton, then Veldonna. 
Arnold bought this saddle in 1942 or 43, best we can tell from family lore, from the Sears & Roebuck catalogue. He would saddle his horse, Prince, and ride to his future wife's parents house. Back then it was called courting. He was probably 18. He was drafted into the army, possibly 1944. Don't know the exact date. He was killed on Luzon island, the Phillipeenes, April 1945. He was 19 years old. 5 months before the end of WWII. While I will never use it, I don't ride horses and am too fat for this one, he knows I will take care of it and pass it on to another who will take care of it. 
It's a good feeling to touch it and know that an uncle of mine, whom I've never met, sat in it at one time, even though it was brief.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Think It'll pull this bar? [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V[/QUOTE
> I got some skip chain


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Think It'll pull this bar? [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Now that is a real man's limbing saw. The 346 is for wussies.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Well, my cousin has entrusted to me a family heirloom, today. A saddle. My mother was firstborn, then her brother Arnold, then Eldon, then Clifton, then Veldonna.
> Arnold bought this saddle in 1942 or 43, best we can tell from family lore, from the Sears & Roebuck catalogue. He would saddle his horse, Prince, and ride to his future wife's parents house. Back then it was called courting. He was probably 18. He was drafted into the army, possibly 1944. Don't know the exact date. He was killed on Luzon island, the Phillipeenes, April 1945. He was 19 years old. 5 months before the end of WWII. While I will never use it, I don't ride horses and am too fat for this one, he knows I will take care of it and pass it on to another who will take care of it.
> It's a good feeling to touch it and know that an uncle of mine, whom I've never met, sat in it at one time, even though it was brief.



Very nice story Steve. Sorry you never got to meet him.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Well look me up if ya do. I go by the name Don Hanson.


Sounds Like an alias.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds Like an alias.


Yeah..
I think he made that up..

Them sunfishes are crafty.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hows the candy bar coming?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got this Pioneer thrust upon me at the Iowa GTG. Supposedly sparkless.
Sitting around may have been good for him as now I get spark.



Warrants further investigation.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Got this Pioneer thrust upon me at the Iowa GTG. Supposedly sparkless.
> Sitting around may have been good for him as now I get spark.
> View attachment 437911
> 
> 
> Warrants further investigation.


Sounds like a wire shorting all the bouncing around and all


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> hows the candy bar coming?


Had to get more material today..
Then water garden..
Then take a nap..
Sooooo.... Yes I am procrastinating...

On the other hand, I filed up a real nice chain for the new Echo.. Smooth as a baby's ass.. I'd rather do that than build a candy bar any way.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Got this Pioneer thrust upon me at the Iowa GTG. Supposedly sparkless.
> Sitting around may have been good for him as now I get spark.
> View attachment 437911
> 
> 
> Warrants further investigation.



I like those Carl. 
Not sure why.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I like those Carl.
> Not sure why.



Because you are a farmer, and they say "Farm Saw" on them.


----------



## Oliver1655

Planned on adding a canopy to my tractor a few years back. Then realized since I wasn't using for field work & was working around trees, I would just get it hung up with tree branches. So, a hat & dress shirt with long sleeves is my choice.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I like those Carl.
> Not sure why.


The one thing to always check on a P series Pioneer is the 'window pane' between the oil and fuel tank. The little aluminum plate can fall out and bar oil gets in the fuel tank. Complete tear down is required to epoxy that piece back in.
Had to do that on my 655BP. What fun.[emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

You workin' stiffs be careful out there in the heat!

We be sitting two extra dogs and the rabbit while the daughter's crew enjoys Table Rock.

Muttley I don't mind but Hank I'd put a round thru his brain (I don't think he has one).


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Plenty of water and a breeze. It's not bad take a way either one and it gets tough. Morning Carl.


----------



## john taliaferro

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Plenty of water and a breeze. It's not bad take a way either one and it gets tough. Morning Carl.


shade aint bad eather. wrist is better and ive been running a saw a little . Ok a little saw [260] running some each day .


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Because you are a farmer, and they say "Farm Saw" on them.


I may have lol'd at this..
Comedian Thomas..


----------



## SteveSS

sunfish said:


> Well look me up if ya do. I go by the name Don Hanson.


Just had a look at your web page, Don. You make some gorgeous knives.

Morning everyone. My son flew into StL from Virginia Beach on Friday to hang with Pop's for a week. It's real nice having him here.


----------



## Hedgerow

john taliaferro said:


> shade aint bad eather. wrist is better and ive been running a saw a little . Ok a little saw [260] running some each day .


Where you been John??!!


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Just had a look at your web page, Don. You make some gorgeous knives.


He makes decent knives, but I'm just a hack...


----------



## Hinerman

Bringing this forward. My calendar shows the 27th is a Sunday. Are we meeting on Sunday? The festival is the 26th thru the 28th I believe

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I may have lol'd at this..
> Comedian Thomas..


 
I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> He makes decent knives, but I'm just a hack...


 
Those Damascus knives look amazing. Are they more of a collector piece or can they be for everyday use?


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> Those Damascus knives look amazing. Are they more of a collector piece or can they be for everyday use?


They are built for daily use, if one can afford to use a knife like that. Mostly collectors are buying em though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> They are built for daily use, if one can afford to use a knife like that. Mostly collectors are buying em though.



I would be afraid of losing that nice of knife.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Don you still collecting 346's


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don you still collecting 346's


Yes I think so...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pin it down fellas. 26th or 27th???

Grumpy and Blondie at the Seven Dolors (seven sorrows) church picnic Saturday evening. Not getting any bingos.

Brody was much more fortunate. Hit a pot of fifty bux.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Bringing this forward. My calendar shows the 27th is a Sunday. Are we meeting on Sunday? The festival is the 26th thru the 28th I believe
> 
> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl---maybe
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter


It's a Saturday..
26th?


----------



## Hinerman

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Bringing this forward. My calendar shows the 27th is a Sunday. Are we meeting on Sunday? The festival is the 26th thru the 28th I believe
> 
> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 27. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl---maybe
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter






Sat.... the 26th
/


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Sat.... the 26th
> /


Makes more sense.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Pin it down fellas. 26th or 27th???
> 
> Grumpy and Blondie at the Seven Dolors (seven sorrows) church picnic Saturday evening. Not getting any bingos.
> 
> Brody was much more fortunate. Hit a pot of fifty bux.
> View attachment 438030
> 
> View attachment 438074



26th


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Crap can't make the 26th


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> It's a Saturday..
> 26th?



Class list for the races?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brandon I imagine that will be decided day of depending on who wants to sign up for what.


----------



## Hedgerow

We'll have plenty of cant's..
Classes for everything stock and mod.
Question:
Want them on the 10's? Or on the 5's?


----------



## shorthunter

10 unless we have 300 entries. 45>, 55>, 65>, 75>, 85>, open?


----------



## Hedgerow

On the 26th of September!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> 10 unless we have 300 entries. 45>, 55>, 65>, 75>, 85>, open?


Actually, I was thinking 40u 50u 60u and so on...
Mix it up a little..


----------



## cobey

Some vintage stock and hot rod


----------



## cobey

Race a bunch of old mag......... XL 12's and super XL' s, 10 10's........ 
Lombards....... and stuff


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Some vintage stock and hot rod


It's a must to have vintage classes..
It's what we do..


----------



## cobey

Last November me and Allen had 5 or 6 saws in a pile and raced them all... good times


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rise and Shine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Rise and Shine.


 
Heavy on the shine. Morning everybody.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning fella's. Supposed to be another scorcher today. Have a good one, and try to stay cool.


----------



## 67L36Driver

No cloud cover here today to keep the temp down. Going to pack it in at ten.
Almost got the Farmsaw running. But either the spark is going away or I've flooded it. Had to remove the automatic decomp link to get enuff compression to start.

Try spinning him with the 1/2" drill motor. But, 300 rpm seldom makes enuff spark on solid state ignitions.


----------



## svk

Do you guys have any upcoming GTG's scheduled? I can make it a sticky if you do.


----------



## bigtuna

Good morning everone. I believe me and the wife will be attending the ft. Scott. Gtg. Maybe Fri aft. Pitch a tent and stay most of sat. Spectaters of course. Got a new phone case will be here tomorrow. Not touchin it til it's wrapped in a case. Old phone is kinda hit and miss. Try and stay cool.


----------



## Hinerman

svk said:


> Do you guys have any upcoming GTG's scheduled? I can make it a sticky if you do.


 
Not sure if the boys want it stickied. Don't matter to me. I think it would be a good idea. Here it is...

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Big Tuna +1


----------



## svk

Hinerman said:


> Not sure if the boys want it stickied. Don't matter to me. I think it would be a good idea. Here it is...
> 
> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl---maybe
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter
> Big Tuna +1


What is the City/State of this event?


----------



## workshop

Fort Scott, Kansas.


----------



## svk

Stickied/updated. Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Big Tuna +1
Andydodgegeek
Sarahdodgegeek


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not been to one before. Should I lean heavily toward my big vintage turds?
And maybe one stocker to race.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh. If we lost all the posts in our old thread, Mo.Jim will be disappointed.[emoji22]


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Meh. If we lost all the posts in our old thread, Mo.Jim will be disappointed.


That's putting it mildly Carl. Evening Gents.


----------



## workshop

Evening Jim.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I see we have a couple northerners signed up to visit!!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I see we have a couple northerners signed up to visit!!


Sshhhh...

They don't know they're on the list yet..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Not been to one before. Should I lean heavily toward my big vintage turds?
> And maybe one stocker to race.
> View attachment 438259



Bring em all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> That's putting it mildly Carl. Evening Gents.



Been to the library have we. Wise choice today!


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Bring em all.



Will need a bigger truck..............


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Will need a bigger truck..............


rent a u haul for the wkend


----------



## cobey

Carl's homelite 1050 is still in the old General store purgatory  
Got to get it and a few saws I missed ...... there is a super 770 Remington
In the saw bin also..... and a 360 Homelite....... I likes them..... when they run


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Bring em all.


 You can't haul that many saws in a Corvette.


----------



## Hinerman

Was looking for our thread...not on the first page,hmmmm....not on the second page, hmmmm....not on the third page; WTH, it got deleted. Then I remembered we got stickied. Whew, close call, all is good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

But Jim will be in the dark about the last eight months.


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi has been real close to dunking a basketball for a while now. So for the last 4 weeks, I have been carping on him to do 3 sets of 12 box jumps, 3 days a week..
Tonight in practice, when scrimmaging the varsity boys, he dunked the ball not once, but twice..

And not one handed, but two...
The mental glass ceiling has been broken. It's on like donkey kong now..

Happy kid.


----------



## bigtuna

Wow that's awesome matt, proud papa.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Wow that's awesome matt, proud papa.


He'll be a freshman this year.
Has always been homeschooled..
S'pose Jasper high would like to get there hands on him?


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> You can't haul that many saws in a Corvette.


Surely it has the accessory luggage rack. Just have to pack it right. [emoji12] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cooled off and raining


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Levi has been real close to dunking a basketball for a while now. So for the last 4 weeks, I have been carping on him to do 3 sets of 12 box jumps, 3 days a week..
> Tonight in practice, when scrimmaging the varsity boys, he dunked the ball not once, but twice..
> 
> And not one handed, but two...
> The mental glass ceiling has been broken. It's on like donkey kong now..
> 
> Happy kid.


 
That is awesome.

Weird fact about me. Since I was in high school I have had a recurring dream (literally) of dunking a basketball. Probably dreamed it 100 times or so. Unfortunately, I can barely get net with my 3" vertical.

Tell Levi "Dunkingstein" to dunk one for me.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Respite from the heat this am.

Farmsaw definitely lost spark. Damn blue coil.[emoji35]


----------



## sawnami

Got a loop each of side planer, square chisel, and scratcher in 3/4" for the Mall. Leaning toward scratcher because it matches the time frame of the saw. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Got a loop each of side planer, square chisel, and scratcher in 3/4" for the Mall. Leaning toward scratcher because it matches the time frame of the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



That chain looks different. What kind is it? What does it look like from the other side? It doesn't look like it would cut from here.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> That chain looks different. What kind is it? What does it look like from the other side? It doesn't look like it would cut from here.


Its got 3 rows of cutters I think. Left, right, and center.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Got a loop each of side planer, square chisel, and scratcher in 3/4" for the Mall. Leaning toward scratcher because it matches the time frame of the saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


No way would I go there.

'Side planer' gets my vote. I can clobber it with my cheapo grinder and get it to cut.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim expressed his disappointment that all the posts are gone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl + Blondie + Brody
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter
> Big Tuna +1
> Andydodgegeek
> Sarahdodgegeek



Fixed our entry.


----------



## Hinerman

The heat shield on my splitter motor has been loose for awhile. The bolts are very tight, probably welded due to the heat. I stripped one of the bolts off in the muffler that holds the shield on. Sooooo, I thought I would take the muffler off and tap the stripped bolt out. Then the real pisser, I stripped one of the studs off in the muffler that is used to attach to the manifold (I think it is called). A new muffler is $80. 

I may seek suggestions from you guys when the new muffler comes in. The heat shield does not last very long IMO.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Tak


Hinerman said:


> The heat shield on my splitter motor has been loose for awhile. The bolts are very tight, probably welded due to the heat. I stripped one of the bolts off in the muffler that holds the shield on. Sooooo, I thought I would take the muffler off and tap the stripped bolt out. Then the real pisser, I stripped one of the studs off in the muffler that is used to attach to the manifold (I think it is called). A new muffler is $80.
> 
> I may seek suggestions from you guys when the new muffler comes in. The heat shield does not last very long IMO.



Take a center punch and dimple the center of the stud . drill it out and re tap to the correct size on the manifold. I have had decent success on one saw and several other implements.


----------



## Homelite410

7 weeks today!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all... Been busy as hell at work lately and meeting with a surgeon to set the date for my disc replacement... My L5-S1 is going under the knife on 27Aug... 
How's everyone else nd has Mo Jim come out among the living?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> 7 weeks today!


Time flys when you are having fun.


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Jim expressed his disappointment that all the posts are gone.



Which old posts? I can still see 1860 pages, with 37,186 replies. I never really paid much attention though....were there more?


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Which old posts? I can still see 1860 pages, with 37,186 replies. I never really paid much attention though....were there more?


Hah! Now I see what took place. Mod only edited the title when he made it a 'sticky'. I though it was a whole new thread.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> That chain looks different. What kind is it? What does it look like from the other side? It doesn't look like it would cut from here.



There's a left and right cutter and in the center, left and right rakers that pull out the wood from between the cutters. Cuts a 3/8" wide kerf.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Fog here this am. Can't see the public school across the street. Pea soup.


----------



## bigtuna

Good morning Carl and everbody. Clear down here in carthage. Off work today and tomorrow. Lotta work outside next day or 2. Have a good day.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Nice and cool here this morning. A welcome relief from Monday and Tuesday. I have a hole to get started digging before work while it's still nice enough to do it. Have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

Well that was an exercise in futility. Have to wait til the weekend and get after it with a pick axe to get below the hard pan.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Locust Cutter said:


> Evening all... Been busy as hell at work lately and meeting with a surgeon to set the date for my disc replacement... My L5-S1 is going under the knife on 27Aug...
> How's everyone else nd has Mo Jim come out among the living?


 Hi Bryon, tell your Dad hello for me,hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## workshop

If yours up there is like mine down here, you've got to have a Jack hammer and explosives just to put a post in the ground.


----------



## workshop

Evening Jim.


----------



## SteveSS

The thought of a jack hammer did cross my mind at one point this morning.


----------



## workshop

Tannerite.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Evening Jim.


 Evening Steve and the rest of you gents. Nice day yesterday, but the heat and humidity are back for a while.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good evening Jim, Steve ,Steve.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas.


----------



## cobey

I was just chasing bunnys out of my yard with a super XL.....
Not sure how the Texas chainsaw guy did it....... that gets heavy quick...
The little basturd probably followed me back in the yard, Carl, did you put yer bunny up?????


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I was just chasing bunnys out of my yard with a super XL.....
> Not sure how the Texas chainsaw guy did it....... that gets heavy quick...
> The little basturd probably followed me back in the yard, Carl, did you put yer bunny up?????


Did Tabby get a video of that?


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll pay money for it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just put Tigger in his hootch.
Since he is still very weak from his illness, he is easy to catch. Finding him in the dark is the problem. Always finding a new place to hide.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Finally got my corn finished up on the Muddy Waters Farm's job.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Did Tabby get a video of that?


She's kinda pissed....... she was asleep......
It will be ok


----------



## cobey

Next time I'll use the echo ....... the little echo
The little butt head ran right past me one time....
Then buddy the goat chased another rabbit later


----------



## Homelite410

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121717883197?_mwBanner=1


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121717883197?_mwBanner=1



I want one but not THAT bad.


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning all


That it is..
Finally, a cool one too..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Not bad Matt. Had 65 this morning. How is the 025 is it up to 15000 yet.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Beautiful morning out there. Have a good one.


----------



## bigtuna

Great job on the corn, morning everone . Try in to finish fillin the wood shed.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not bad Matt. Had 65 this morning. How is the 025 is it up to 15000 yet.


Oh, it's just hangin' on the wall. Haven't put the new carb on it yet. Too much other stuff goin on.


----------



## bigtuna

Afternoon everone, just listed a stihl 031av. In the trading post. $125. If someone would happen to be interested around the s.w. mo. Area. I would try and deliver it for $100. Bar still has all the cream color on it. Any ways got the wood she'd just about full this a.m. hope everyone has a great weekend.
Oh it's a pretty clean saw not beat to crap.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Every once in a while I think I might like an 032. But, then I remember Lord Bosch, king of the underworld.


----------



## SteveSS

Hallelujah!!! So I took one last stab at finding my pesky grey water line that keeps my basement drained and had a plumber come out and locate the pipe on the outside of the house. Dug a hole to find the direction it was running yesterday and followed it. It took about three more shovels full this after noon, where I thought it should be before she started gushing water. Chalk up a victory for this dude. I am happy happy happy.


----------



## cobey

CARL............

YER 1050 xp...........
And my score.........


----------



## cobey

A 245 mono..... a bantam remmy...... slx..... super in blue.... 360 part saw


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Mono is one of them new 'lay down' models.

How bad is the Homie 360?

And, I have some XL-12 misc if you need something.


----------



## cobey

The muffler is rotted off, the rest is there ......


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> The muffler is rotted off, the rest is there ......



The check up
360 ....... I was shooting WD 40 ..... the thing took off with no muffler!
Sl 245 mono had intermittent spark.... rings weak maybe .... but complete
One slx is very strong...... One needs rings....
Remmy barman...... locked up. Many good parts
Mono........ probably could run with points cleaned


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Our mr Clarkson has become quite the saw magnet.[emoji6]


----------



## chainsawlady

cobey said:


> A 245 mono..... a bantam remmy...... slx..... super in blue.... 360 part saw


cobey
I have new mufflers for 360AO, #A-70784 for 360 Homelites before Lot #C-320. After Lot #C-320 the muffler part number is A-94785, which I don't have. Price for A-70784 new is $46.07 plus shipping. Don't think I have a used one, will check. It would be 1/2 price of new.
[email protected]


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> The muffler is rotted off, the rest is there ......


Don't forget to check the boot on them.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Don't forget to check the boot on them.


He he....... there ain't no boot  
I have a a few boots left


----------



## 67L36Driver

JD 80EVA pops on prime. Then I flooded it. Back in there to check the carb again.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> He he....... there ain't no boot
> I have a a few boots left


Homelite 360 has carb boot.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Homelite 360 has carb boot.


It had one... at one time..... but ain't none left, I get two in my tool box
I might put a boot in and see if it go's


----------



## SteveSS

Evening gents. I just got tore into the MS260 Pro that I picked up a while back and wanted to ask some advice. It holds good vac and pressure....steady as a rock. The piston and cylinder are scored on both the intake and exhaust sides, relatively lightly, but still scored. Will a lean saw score on both sides? The crankcase looks pretty dry, but there was a sheen of oil on the piston. I'm hoping to be able to just clean up the cylinder and throw a new piston at it. Thanks guys.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Run lean mixture on 50:1. I betcha.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> Evening gents. I just got tore into the MS260 Pro that I picked up a while back and wanted to ask some advice. It holds good vac and pressure....steady as a rock. The piston and cylinder are scored on both the intake and exhaust sides, relatively lightly, but still scored. Will a lean saw score on both sides? The crankcase looks pretty dry, but there was a sheen of oil on the piston. I'm hoping to be able to just clean up the cylinder and throw a new piston at it. Thanks guys.


I'm no expert, for sure, but I bet it was from factory settings. Put a new piston and rings in it, do a muffler mod, remove the limiters, fatten that critter up to where it wants to really run and run the snot out of it. Or sell it, whichever comes first. 
The 260 pro I've got originally had a 5/16 outlet in the muffler. I gutted the muffler and drilled out the outlet to 3/8 then added two more 3/8 holes, one above and one below the original. It's my go to saw now, well, it and the Echo that Allan worked over for me.


----------



## workshop

Oh yeah, and run it at 32/1.


----------



## cobey

Hi Steve.....


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Hi Steve.....


COBEY!!!!!




















What's up, buddy?


----------



## SteveSS

Good advice. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> Evening gents. I just got tore into the MS260 Pro that I picked up a while back and wanted to ask some advice. It holds good vac and pressure....steady as a rock. The piston and cylinder are scored on both the intake and exhaust sides, relatively lightly, but still scored. Will a lean saw score on both sides? The crankcase looks pretty dry, but there was a sheen of oil on the piston. I'm hoping to be able to just clean up the cylinder and throw a new piston at it. Thanks guys.


Scoring on intake and exhaust side says straight gas...


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> COBEY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up, buddy?


Been taking a Remington bantam apart


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning folks.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning, Kenneth and Carl, and everyone else.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ugh..
It's 90 degrees already..
Gonna be a hot one.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Ugh..
> It's 90 degrees already..
> Gonna be a hot one.


Yeah, still painting the house. But I finished the west side and now working on the east side. I don't see much difference between the A.M. sun and the P.M. sun. Still hot.


----------



## lumberjackchef

they were biting good this morning!


----------



## cobey

The bantam Remy is UN locked  it was full of mud dobber nests.
Everything's serviceable but I think it's gonna be built as a shelf queen
I don't know how they came up with "bantam" cause it should have been called
"Heavy SOB "   
Justin brought a super 754 to me in a crate today.....
It has the tilly carb on it


----------



## 67L36Driver

Carter ND on the Bantam?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Watching the Outlaw's with my girls and grandkids. They said this one was an Iowa boy! He did good!



think it was called Demon be gone.


----------



## Hedgerow

Watch for an Oliver 2255 pulling..
Marty smith out of MO..


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I can weld but i'm not artistic.


----------



## sawnami

Getting tired of lugging it around. May have to find a new home for it if I can't figure out a place to store it. 



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Evening gents. Was able to get the 260 Pro put together together today. She burped on the third pull and fired on the fourth. Didn't have time to mess with the tune before we had to go to California, MO for Sprint car races tonight. My son heads home to Va. Beach tomorrow. Wish he could stay another week or four.


----------



## old cookie

Well there is a project I will try,a metal log. I think I will start with 3 inch pipe.Sawnami that saw is so big you may have to build its one shed.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Carter ND on the Bantam?


ya....... weird looking thing


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Carter ND on the Bantam?


No spark ...... compression seems low rings might be stuck


----------



## cobey

I also got a 20" roller nosed Remington branded bar today
With the part saw


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> No spark ...... compression seems low rings might be stuck


The piston looks good from the bottom side


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, we all got back from the lake today. We hadn't been able to make it all season, and with my surgery looming it would likely be next seaon before another opportunity came up so we dropped everything else to do it. The Kids, Wife, best friend, Dad an I had a blast!

Pencil Dad and I in for Ft Scott tentatively (provided I'm up and mobile by then). I will NOT be running saws but would love to see everyone and BS with Jim, Steve, Cobey, Matt, Awol and whoever else makes it.



workshop said:


> Well, I'm now Jeepless. Straight up trade for a 2002 F150, 4.2 V-6, 5 speed 4X4.
> Now all I've got is Ford stuff. Except for the tractor.


The only thing I'd be careful with is to check your oil and coolant levels regularly - I had a '97 F-150 with the 4.2 and it ran great. Had I not of changed the oil early due to an impending trip (checked it rarely as it didn't burn any) I wouldn't have caught the coolant in the oil. There are two coolant passages going from the block through the timing chain cover. When the seal fails, the coolant goes straight own into the oil pan. More than a few have hydro-locked this way and grenaded themselves. I was lucky to catch it before that and that is a PITA job to do. The kicker on mine was that the cover had been cracked and JB welded on the inside from the factory. I was the second owner and my best friend was the first, buying it with 4 miles on the clock... That was only one of a myriad of that tuck's problems. 



sawnami said:


> Decided to drag something out of the goat barn.
> 
> You couldn't guess that it hasn't been touched in at least the last 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I was going to ask if you were a Shriner or not... I haven't been active (or paid my dues) in a while but will likely resume once the kids are older and I have a bit of money to play.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> ya....... weird looking thing


Joe Salva has diaphragm and gaskets for them.

They will run and cut at 90 psi.

Likely .058" guage. And, 7/16" pitch on the chain.

Most Bantam types are set up for the 7/16" x .058". Some are .404" x .058".


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> The piston looks good from the bottom side



Dirty and/or carboned up ring grooves from running 16:1 Dino oil.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Looking forward to seeing you fellas at Ft. Scott. Blondie and I will have Brody (7) and maybe Carlee (10) in tow.

Dearly want to bring the Mall OMG running and cutting to the shindig.


----------



## cobey

Heading to work.... morning Carl....morning all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Cobey.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Looking forward to seeing you fellas at Ft. Scott. Blondie and I will have Brody (7) and maybe Carlee (10) in tow.
> 
> Dearly want to bring the Mall OMG running and cutting to the shindig.



Please do Carl. I really like the looks of those saws.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Coby: I spy a full wrap Mac in the bottom right corner.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Coby: I spy a full wrap Mac in the bottom right corner.
> View attachment 439241


The cp 70 needs to visit Alan for some doctoring...........

I'm super happy the bantam fired on prime compression
Jumped up...... it wants to live 
I wonder if the tilly carb would fit?


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good morning Cobey.


Hey Kenneth


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> The cp 70 needs to visit Alan for some doctoring...........
> 
> I'm super happy the bantam fired on prime compression
> Jumped up...... it wants to live
> I wonder if the tilly carb would fit?


The Tilly HL requires the access holes for the jet screws in a different location than the Carter. Doable if willing to swap right side half or drill holes.

Sugar Creek Supply (Joe Salva) has Carter carb kits for 23-25 bux.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The Tilly HL requires the access holes for the jet screws in a different location than the Carter. Doable if willing to swap right side half or drill holes.
> 
> Sugar Creek Supply (Joe Salva) has Carter carb kits for 23-25 bux.


How do I find him? A search only got other forum's


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

you can try contacting him though on of them. Try this one Cobey 

http://houseofhomelite.proboards.com/board/34/scs-order-help-desk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Or, simply order the ND kit from Chain-saw-r.com (leave out the dashes).

Joe might not be inclined to sell direct to a first timer.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Or, simply order the ND kit from Chain-saw-r.com (leave out the dashes).
> 
> Joe might not be inclined to sell direct to a first timer.


It said he hasn't been at house of home lite since Sept of 14 
I'll check CHAINSA..


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Or, simply order the ND kit from Chain-saw-r.com (leave out the dashes).
> 
> Joe might not be inclined to sell direct to a first timer.


I got it ordered...... and some other stuff


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Break in the weather for a few days.

Mo. Jim reports fighting a summer cold. Dr. Nagel proscribed Walmart generic musinex.

We treat bunnies and old codgers.[emoji56]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. Break in weather .


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I got it ordered...... and some other stuff


I'm looking for the service instructions for the ND. I can't find the most important part of the instructions. You're supposed to pre-load the diaphragm before tightening the cover screws.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. The 260Pro pops on full choke, and starts on run, but then dies after a few seconds of running. I gave it a new piston and rings, new fuel hose and filter, new impulse line, and tried swapping the tank vent from another saw. Even tried a brand new Zama carb, and it still won't run. My mix is a couple months old, but it's e-free 91 so it shouldn't be bad. I'll mix up some fresh later tonight just to be sure, but what else could I be missing? I wonder if I tore the new fuel hose when I put it in? Hmmmm....


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I'm looking for the service instructions for the ND. I can't find the most important part of the instructions. You're supposed to pre-load the diaphragm before tightening the cover screws.



Don't know about any 'pre-load' on that. I just reinstalled the carb., primed with a dribble several times and it ran. Did two so far.


----------



## Hinerman

Late Morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. The 260Pro pops on full choke, and starts on run, but then dies after a few seconds of running. I gave it a new piston and rings, new fuel hose and filter, new impulse line, and tried swapping the tank vent from another saw. Even tried a brand new Zama carb, and it still won't run. My mix is a couple months old, but it's e-free 91 so it shouldn't be bad. I'll mix up some fresh later tonight just to be sure, but what else could I be missing? I wonder if I tore the new fuel hose when I put it in? Hmmmm....


Well, it is a Stihl.  Massive air leak maybe? 
2 month old e-free mix isn't that old. I've used it a year old with no issues.


----------



## SteveSS

I'll put the vac and pressure gauges back on it after work tonight. I checked them both before disassembly, but not after putting it back together.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening gents. Getting some rain at our house right now. No luck on the 260. Vac and pressure are still good. Put a new fuel line and same symptom. I'll play with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I'm looking for the service instructions for the ND. I can't find the most important part of the instructions. You're supposed to pre-load the diaphragm before tightening the cover screws.


Hope I can figure it out


----------



## Hedgerow

It's finally raining here...
Been 3 weeks.. Hope it stays steady.


----------



## cobey

The old bantam had been blessed with a fairly new
3/8 rim sprocket..... it had a Homelite bar and 3/8 chain on it
I can use my .058 roller nose bar......


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

Carl's 1050 looks to have .404 chain on it


----------



## SteveSS

It's just a slow, gentle rain here. If it lasts all night it'll do some good.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Did you do the vacuum test with the intake and impulse installed or just on the short block?


----------



## SteveSS

Intake and impulse installed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning folks they got us working crazy hours.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## Hedgerow

Drizzle here..
But steady..


----------



## sawnami

Steve, this one's at your back door. 


mc culloch chain saw - 
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5153285755.html


Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Carl's 1050 looks to have .404 chain on it


Expected that.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## lumberjackchef

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks.


Morning! Hey have you checked the infamous kill switch spring? If its loose it can move with the vibration of the revs and kill the saw. I have had several of theses exhibit this. Another thing that has been a culprit is a loose or disconnected spring i n the plug boot...


----------



## lumberjackchef

I have also had the wiring harness wear through and ground out at the top av mount in several of these.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Everyone! I guess we got about 4" of rain while I was asleep this morning. Now I get to try to do some mowing before I have to go to work tonight... Hopefully some of you got some moisture as well.


----------



## 67L36Driver

None here thankfully.

The big Echo runs. Muffler baffle is just enuff to prevent air backwash of cylinder.



Got a muffler cover coming off evilbay. Bring him to Ft. Scott.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dead in here tonight.

Jim is still fighting a summer cold. Sounds miserable.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Dead in here tonight.
> 
> Jim is still fighting a summer cold. Sounds miserable.


Way dead....


----------



## cobey

Got my order confirmation
From yesterday....... anyone guess witch
Carb kit didn't ship........
Yep no Carter kit at this time...... 
May never get it...... screw it I can make another carb work......


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Summer will be back tomorrow.[emoji16]


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Got my order confirmation
> From yesterday....... anyone guess witch
> Carb kit didn't ship........
> Yep no Carter kit at this time......
> May never get it...... screw it I can make another carb work......



The website don't actually stock the Carter kit. They pass the order on to Sugar Creek Supply who will ship to your address. Takes a spell.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well its morning. Chet are you going to be able to make Fort Scott.?


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas.


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone, hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## Homelite410

Going to an engine show this weekend and we're going to take this brute. 7hp Ohio side shaft.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Got my order confirmation
> From yesterday....... anyone guess witch
> Carb kit didn't ship........
> Yep no Carter kit at this time......
> May never get it...... screw it I can make another carb work......



Call Ray at Parrish Implement. 5022281462.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Going to an engine show this weekend and we're going to take this brute. 7hp Ohio side shaft.



Specs.? Run on damn near anything?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning knuckleheads. Carry on...


----------



## Homelite410

Its gasoline and about 1910


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Harbor Freight now has a store in Joetown. Wah hoo!


----------



## SteveSS

We just got one in Jeff City a couple months ago. Oddly, I've only been in one time and only bought a vacuum tester.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I won't have to stop in NKC to get new wheel for my 'Nick the Grinder'.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just checked out a PP 4620 a fellow gifted me yesterday. 140 psi and pops on a prime.[emoji57]
Begs for a muff mod and a shorter bar as a backup/rescue saw.
20" x .325. Really?


----------



## SteveSS

Evening gents. How was the day?


----------



## sam-tip

Saw this Gehl 540 sitting along the road so I had to check it out. 165 hours for only 36500. Bit rusty from fertilizer work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Evening gents. How was the day?



Baby sat all five grandkids all afternoon while son took DIL to doctor. IUD causing trouble maybe.

No work got done on saws.[emoji19]


----------



## jetmd

Brenda and I are planning to attend Ft Scott, but not 100% sure. I have a hard time planning
24 hours in advance let alone a month!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Quick and dirty muff mod. No disassembly required.



Used a needle nose to open each jet a quarter turn. Primed an pulled twenty or thirty times till the carb finally got with the program. Oiler works.[emoji6]
Do need to round up an air filter as someone poked a hole in it. Cut cookies tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

12 hour days are for the birds . especially when it could have been avoided. 
But it's not my money.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!

Killin skeeters in the garage between sips of Black Silk.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning sawaholics. Don't hurt yourself getting your fix. TGIF. Carry on...


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 12 hour days are for the birds . especially when it could have been avoided.
> But it's not my money.


I feel your pain........ hope it gets better Kenneth


----------



## cobey

Good morning all.... 



How about a picture of buddy the goat  Tabby had him a red bow on his head...... I don't remember what that was about


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning all! Headed to the local lake with a couple of my daughters for a little largemouth action!


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Saw this Gehl 540 sitting along the road so I had to check it out. 165 hours for only 36500. Bit rusty from fertilizer work.


Those are slick.


----------



## cobey

Got to work on a 3 valve Ford mod motor.......
I hate them and never touched one yet


----------



## cobey

Want to work on saws for ft Scott.........


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Got to work on a 3 valve Ford mod motor.......
> I hate them and never touched one yet



Best advise that I can give is don't touch it.


----------



## sawnami

Offered to sell the Mall to a guy today. We'll see how serious he is to be an owner.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Best advise that I can give is don't touch it.


I told the guy I would put the timing chains in it.......
Past that it's his mess.....
I'm good at old stuff..... don't care to work on new stuff


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Morning all! Headed to the local lake with a couple of my daughters for a little largemouth action!


 
Pics of the harvest are expected...


----------



## cobey

The old beast runs and cuts....... 
A win every once and a while is good


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> The old beast runs and cuts.......
> A win every once and a while is good
> 
> View attachment 439795



That tears it! I'm bringing my Wards to Ft Scott.





That's a real 16" bar. And, yes, the blue is the original paint.


----------



## cobey

Sweet!!!!


----------



## cobey

Dead in here again.......

I gave my old faithful poulan I raced in
45 and under to a church member tonight
Taught him how to use it...... gave him chains and a case
His brother had a horrible cycle wreck and he has to cut the family's 
Wood.....they are in Anderson Mo.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The PP 4620 runs and cuts. What it really needs is a 16" bar. Twenty is stupid on 46cc. .325 or not.


----------



## cobey

Any of you guys in here have any ms192T
Parts????? Need a muffler and sprocket


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth!
> 
> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Killin skeeters in the garage between sips of Black Silk.


There's NOTHING wrong with mixin' a bit of Black Silk caramel in with the coffee...


----------



## cobey

Hi Bryan


----------



## Locust Cutter

I wish I could help you Cobey. I used a 192 once which was enough to confirm that I want a GOOD top handle and never touch a 192 again...


----------



## Locust Cutter

HI COBEY!!!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Looks like it's just us in here tonight... I just took the babies to a late swim hosted by the local Optimists Club. They had a good time and are worn out. I was just thankful to have the time to do it with them and see them grinning the way they were it did my heart and soul some good.

SLipping on the restroom floor at the pool coming back from the john did NEITHER of them nor my back ANY good however...


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I wish I could help you Cobey. I used a 192 once which was enough to confirm that I want a GOOD top handle and never touch a 192 again...


I got it cheap.... for resale


----------



## cobey

I have a lot of pains, but none as bad as your back....
I hope they fix it to where it's able to be tolerable


----------



## Locust Cutter

It could be a good saw but it was completely neutered compared to the MS200/201...


----------



## cobey

Ya mufflers are not popping up like I hoped they would


----------



## Locust Cutter

I doubt a whole lot of people hold on to the parts leftover.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Dead in here again.......
> 
> I gave my old faithful poulan I raced in
> 45 and under to a church member tonight
> Taught him how to use it...... gave him chains and a case
> His brother had a horrible cycle wreck and he has to cut the family's
> Wood.....they are in Anderson Mo.



Need to have a charity cut for him. Set it up...


----------



## ropensaddle

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 438669


neek neek


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Need to have a charity cut for him. Set it up...


They don't have much land to cut on, I guess they get lots of storm wood and 
Tree service wood.... he was always chasing wood


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Need to have a charity cut for him. Set it up...


Seems simple enough eh?
Anderson is right between us Thomas.


----------



## Hedgerow

ropensaddle said:


> neek neek


Sup rope!!??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been thundering and stuff for over an hour trying to rain .


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been thundering and stuff for over an hour trying to rain .



Raining now. Gentle drizzle. 

Morning midlanders.

Sold the Poulan 4620 already. Maybe should find more of them. I did point out to the buyer to get a 16"

Edited for content.


----------



## sawnami

Need some of this at the next GTG. 



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Dense fog over Russellville this morning. Can barely see the house across the street. Hope it's not too hot to mow once everything burns off.


----------



## sawnami

Got the wet ocean air here. Just need the beach and water to go with it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> They don't have much land to cut on, I guess they get lots of storm wood and
> Tree service wood.... he was always chasing wood



Try to find us a place to cut or set a date and we will come process everything he has on the ground. I will bring a trailer load of unsplit wood if you can make it happen. Just offering our services if needed.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Try to find us a place to cut or set a date and we will come process everything he has on the ground. I will bring a trailer load of unsplit wood if you can make it happen. Just offering our services if needed.


Cool I will check with him tomorrow


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Need some of this at the next GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




Gut busting funny. That belongs in the WTF thread.

I don't drink anymore but I am in if that shows up at a GTG; keeping in mind inhaling too much helium can be dangerous.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Cool I will check with him tomorrow


Keep in mind, I got a dump truck that can haul and dump over 3 cords..
So getting it in one location and getting to Anderson is doable.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Keep in mind, I got a dump truck that can haul and dump over 3 cords..
> So getting it in one location and getting to Anderson is doable.



Sounds like he is going to get some help and some wood whether he likes it or not.


----------



## cobey

Cool  I will find out..... the church can pay for some gas...... and stuff 
I don't want you guys to take the whole hit


----------



## ropensaddle

Hedgerow said:


> Sup rope!!??


Absolutely nothing so been cutting firewood! Something don't break i might have to look for a real job


----------



## 67L36Driver

Is it customary to bring saws and parts to the Ft Scott shindig for sale or trade?

I've been looking around and I have four NOS 18" bars in Homie/Remington pattern and three Pioneer, 14 (not skinny!), 18 and 28".

I B bar poor......


----------



## workshop

Picked up a Mcculloch 1-42 off of Craigslist this evening. The one you texted me about, Carl. Been watching it a while, finally pulled the trigger. Nice paint and looks like a 20 inch roller nose bar.


----------



## 67L36Driver

1-42 is 80cc ? Not up on old Macs. Had a 250. Don't miss it. Fun to run but have too many fun to run saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Is it customary to bring saws and parts to the Ft Scott shindig for sale or trade?
> 
> I've been looking around and I have four NOS 18" bars in Homie/Remington pattern and three Pioneer, 14 (not skinny!), 18 and 28".
> 
> I B bar poor......


I don't see why not. I was thinking about bringing some.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Is it customary to bring saws and parts to the Ft Scott shindig for sale or trade?
> 
> I've been looking around and I have four NOS 18" bars in Homie/Remington pattern and three Pioneer, 14 (not skinny!), 18 and 28".
> 
> I B bar poor......


I like nos bars


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Is it customary to bring saws and parts to the Ft Scott shindig for sale or trade?
> 
> I've been looking around and I have four NOS 18" bars in Homie/Remington pattern and three Pioneer, 14 (not skinny!), 18 and 28".
> 
> I B bar poor......


As long as we aren't selling to the public I don't think they will have any problems with us trading amongst ourselves. But they do have a vendors fee for anyone selling to the general public as they have a designated area where there are flea market vendors set up all weekend along with food vendors. We ,on the other hand, will be considered "exhibitors" (no charge) since we will have lots of saws on display and be running them as well. This is how they treat all of the others with tractors/implements that arrive. everyone else (spectators) buys the $5 button at the gate, good for the weekend. I will be attending their meeting next week to find out all the details and answer any question they have. I am planning on letting them know that for any from our group that may be camping/staying over Friday night that we might be having a little saw/ social time that evening. There are rv/ camping slots on the premises or several hotels within ten minutes of the fair grounds for anyone interested I can get prices and details just pm me! They are very excited to see us have a larger group this year and want to help us to make it grow! The Old mag saws are a great draw with this Crowd hope to see you all there......


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> As long as we aren't selling to the public I don't think they will have any problems with us trading amongst ourselves. But they do have a vendors fee for anyone selling to the general public as they have a designated area where there are flea market vendors set up all weekend along with food vendors. We ,on the other hand, will be considered "exhibitors" (no charge) since we will have lots of saws on display and be running them as well. This is how they treat all of the others with tractors/implements that arrive. everyone else (spectators) buys the $5 button at the gate, good for the weekend. I will be attending their meeting next week to find out all the details and answer any question they have. I am planning on letting them know that for any from our group that may be camping/staying over Friday night that we might be having a little saw/ social time that evening. There are rv/ camping slots on the premises or several hotels within ten minutes of the fair grounds for anyone interested I can get prices and details just pm me! They are very excited to see us have a larger group this year and want to help us to make it grow! The Old mag saws are a great draw with this Crowd hope to see you all there......



I'll have a couple old mag saws..... or 30


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I'll have a couple old mag saws..... or 30



I need to start collecting some of the old stuff...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> I need to start collecting some of the old stuff...


Yep and I need to finally get a couple newer models lol!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I need to start collecting some of the old stuff...


Don't do it Thomas!!!



It's a trap!!


----------



## Hedgerow

The little Echo 500 P is growing on me..
Great fuel economy..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I don't see why not. I was thinking about bringing some.


You able to make it after all?

You are bringing the Mono, right?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:

Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Bringing this up



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Crap can't make the 26th



Oh this Carl I was just Messing around.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> You able to make it after all?
> 
> You are bringing the Mono, right?



Yes all 130+cc's of it just need to figure out how to get it to turn 10K instead of 4k


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes all 130+cc's of it just need to figure out how to get it to turn 10K instead of 4k


You will have to consult with the vintage kart boys on that.

Not due to a restricted exhaust.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes all 130+cc's of it just need to figure out how to get it to turn 10K instead of 4k



These would help:
730103 P&C with divderless exhaust port and piston w/pinned rings. 
730110 lightened rod
730106 12 petal reed valve
730105 dual carb intake. (Starts on one carb and the other cuts in at 4500 RPM)


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Farmsaw 2 runs but just barely. Needs more carb tinkering. Oil pump works. Good coil from Ted.


----------



## cobey

Ms192 T muffler repairs made.......


----------



## cobey

Yesterday my uncle gave me a 240 Homelite.... I know they are turds but it's clean,
A 110 mini Mac. , and a crappy 2.0 Mac home owner saw.....
I have to fix a echo cs305.... needs a ring. The 110 runs good
I need a 10" bar for it  he has a 245 poulan that needs a ring.... I need to fix it
He has bunch of cool old saws... stihls and Macs..... and a couple homelites


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Keep in mind, I got a dump truck that can haul and dump over 3 cords..
> So getting it in one location and getting to Anderson is doable.


I need to call you and Thomas.... talked to the guy that needs wood
He agreed that he shouldn't cut and split with a broken neck.....
I guess we need to figure out details


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Try to find us a place to cut or set a date and we will come process everything he has on the ground. I will bring a trailer load of unsplit wood if you can make it happen. Just offering our services if needed.


Still trying to figure out if he has wood...... or if there is any close..


----------



## Hedgerow

What are they burning wood in?
Stove? Furnace?


----------



## cobey

A stove.... all the heat they got


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I need to call you and Thomas.... talked to the guy that needs wood
> He agreed that he shouldn't cut and split with a broken neck.....
> I guess we need to figure out details



Just PM'd you my #


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's Monday. Getup and get after it .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth & fellow midlanders!

Slept in this morning.

Sticky humid here. Where is the 'cold' front that's supposed to arrive?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anyone interested in a MS180? Might have to pick it up in a package deal. Ugh!


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's Monday. Getup and get after it .



Not today Kenneth. Taking the daughter to college in a couple hours. I will get after it tomorrow.

Good morning Central United States of Americans. Hope everybody had a good weekend. Carry on.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Anyone interested in a MS180? Might have to pick it up in a package deal. Ugh!


I might be, Carl. I had one. Let it go a while back. I miss it, was a good little saw. How much do you want for it?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I might be, Carl. I had one. Let it go a while back. I miss it, was a good little saw. How much do you want for it?


On C'list north end of River City. Havn't looked at them yet. Waiting on a call back. Primarily interested in the 026, natch, but may have to take both to make it work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

When you are fixing and flipping saws, there is the nearly the same time and effort in small ones vrs large and the profit margin is low.
I usually ignore stuff below 42cc on Craigslist.


----------



## 67L36Driver

OTOH, the Reagan era 024 I had impressed me greatly.


----------



## SteveSS

Wish I still had the 024 Super that I sold when I left Virginia to come home. It was a great little saw.

Morning folks. Have a good one.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas I been on hiadus and playing with this all weekend.




Hailey loves the 65 case


----------



## SteveSS

Just had the local Land Owner Conservationist come out and make me smarter on how to control the bush honeysuckle that has taken over my land, as well as some good smarts on selective harvest on some of the less desirable trees around my property to help grow the bigger and better trees and attract more deer. I don't feel near as overwhelmed today as I did yesterday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Them guys are there to help. I'm glad we voted in that sales tax years ago to fund the conservation dept..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just about ready for Ft Scott. Should trip the triggers on the John Deere fans.



In dire need of a 24" bar to do him justice. Laughs at the puny 16.

Meh. I have more in the muffler bits than the rest of the saw. Don't seem right.


----------



## SteveSS

Well that's coincidental. I was just looking at this one on CL, not too far away from me and wondered if it's worth the $40.00 asking price. Opinions? Guy says it ran when put up, but it's been ten years since it hit the shelf.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 440412
> 
> 
> Well that's coincidental. I was just looking at this one on CL, not too far away from me and wondered if it's worth the $40.00 asking price. Opinions? Guy says it ran when put up, but it's been ten years since it hit the shelf.


If it's desirable to you, then grab it.


----------



## jetmd

Good evening Fella's, weather has cooled off a little.
Grilled a couple of KC strips for the wife and I, and while they were cooking
I took the time to set on the deck and shoot one of my airguns, feels good to
get in a little trigger time in.
I am ready for fall and a GTG, I really dislike cutting wood in temps over 90.

Hey Mike what are Iowa's reg's for steam engine boiler certification for safety?


Gotta like some steam power!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 440412
> 
> 
> Well that's coincidental. I was just looking at this one on CL, not too far away from me and wondered if it's worth the $40.00 asking price. Opinions? Guy says it ran when put up, but it's been ten years since it hit the shelf.


750?

I recon a good runner be worth four Benjamins. 

Mine came in a box in pieces for twenty bux. But as I discovered was not all there.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Good evening Fella's, weather has cooled off a little.
> Grilled a couple of KC strips for the wife and I, and while they were cooking
> I took the time to set on the deck and shoot one of my airguns, feels good to
> get in a little trigger time in.
> I am ready for fall and a GTG, I really dislike cutting wood in temps over 90.
> 
> Hey Mike what are Iowa's reg's for steam engine boiler certification for safety?
> 
> 
> Gotta like some steam power!!


Nil in ia..


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> 750?
> 
> I recon a good runner be worth four Benjamins.
> 
> Mine came in a box in pieces for twenty bux. But as I discovered was not all there.


I'm not smart enough to know the model by looks alone, and the seller didn't specify. Says it has a 14" bar, so probably just a smally. Looks to be in decent condition though. Maybe ten miles east of Jeff City. Might make a run at it for $30 and see what shakes loose.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> I'm not smart enough to know the model by looks alone, and the seller didn't specify. Says it has a 14" bar, so probably just a smally. Looks to be in decent condition though. Maybe ten miles east of Jeff City. Might make a run at it for $30 and see what shakes loose.


Tractor saws bring money


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas I been on hiadus and playing with this all weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hailey loves the 65 case




I know you are a great father. Spend every minute you can with her. I just took mine to college today and wonder where all the time went. I was doing great until I got home. She wrote me a letter in a card and left it on the table. Now I am all choked up and emotional,,,damn her. All I can think about is I wish I would have spent more time with her than I did, and I spent a lot of time with her, but I wasted a lot also. The time together is never enough. I wish we could freeze them at your daughter's age and keep them there forever.


----------



## ropensaddle

jetmd said:


> Good evening Fella's, weather has cooled off a little.
> Grilled a couple of KC strips for the wife and I, and while they were cooking
> I took the time to set on the deck and shoot one of my airguns, feels good to
> get in a little trigger time in.
> I am ready for fall and a GTG, I really dislike cutting wood in temps over 90.
> 
> Hey Mike what are Iowa's reg's for steam engine boiler certification for safety?
> 
> 
> Gotta like some steam power!!


Over 90 Over 90 wtf come down here lol 102 with 113 heat index but were supposed to get a norther tomorrow and high will be 97 and like 90 end of week heck I might break out a sweater Anyway I managed to cut and skid up 4 cords and split a cord and a half in the heatwave!


----------



## jetmd

Mmmmm, Yes if I burned wood for heat or supplemental heat I wouldn't let the summer heat
stop me. But for me it is purely for the fun and helping others. If a big storm hit's I will load up
and go to work.
Oh, and good morning fella's time to get rolling. Have a good day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well Chet it is morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Try again to connect on the two saws in Andrew county.

Babysitting two grandkids and their dog the rest of the week. Big FOP convention in Philly.


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Mmmmm, Yes if I burned wood for heat or supplemental heat I wouldn't let the summer heat
> stop me. But for me it is purely for the fun and helping others. If a big storm hit's I will load up
> and go to work.
> Oh, and good morning fella's time to get rolling. Have a good day.


 
Planning on another Charity Cut this year?


----------



## sawnami

If anybody is near Buffalo and off on Thursday, I'll bet this sells for next to nothing. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> If anybody is near Buffalo and off on Thursday, I'll bet this sells for next to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Looks Lombard-ish or David Bradley.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning guys. Gorgeous day out there today. Have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

The little John Deere is a 50V. Has real good compression, and the fella says he thinks it only has one season of cutting on it. Haven't had an opportunity to look at it much further than that. Ended up getting it for $30.00


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Started working on the front of the house last night. Getting ready to paint what can be painted. Had to trim trees and decorative bushes back. I now have about a cord of brush to get rid of.


----------



## bigtuna

Afternoon everone just fixed for still trimmer for neighbor guy. Sitting for 6 yrs. New carb, minus dirt do be nest in muff. Runs like a new one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bit the bullet and got 5mm Helicoil kit to fix stripped muffler bolt in 520 Jonsered. Took longer to get it out of the blister pack than it did to install it.

Piston looks like home made chit![emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

What do you say Steve?





120 psi so, I think a top end or piston/rings minimum.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 026.





140 psi. Needs further investigation.

Ah Ha! Two tablespoons of water in the fuel.

Rule #1: Always, always, ALWAYS dump the fuel on a new to you saw.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> What do you say Steve?
> View attachment 440608
> 
> View attachment 440609
> 
> 
> 120 psi so, I think a top end or piston/rings minimum.


Pm me how much you need for it. Ill let you know one way or other. 
(I've got some mini Macs ill trade for it)


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening everyone.


----------



## workshop

Evening Kenneth, how's things up north?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Pm me how much you need for it. Ill let you know one way or other.
> (I've got some mini Macs ill trade for it)



Don't threaten Carl like that Steve.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Evening Kenneth, how's things up north?



Been busy at work working 10 and 12 hour days. I think yesterday was the worst as far as being miserably humid.


----------



## SteveSS

Evening, Kenneth, Steve, and Steve. I never realized how many Steve's we had....Good stuff.  Hope everyone had a great day. Tonight is supposed to be the peak of the Perseid Meteor Shower......Mona and I will try to watch a few shooting stars after night fall.

Cosmetically, the JD 50V is cherry. Has a thick coating of 10 - 12 year old dust, but it's a real good looking saw and cleans up nice. If I can get'er to run, she should be a hoot, but y'all know my track record.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Should be a good firewood saw, Echo and John Deere sold a boatload of them.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening err body had some left over ice cream mix so were making it tonight!


----------



## workshop

Save some for me, on my way.


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> Evening err body had some left over ice cream mix so were making it tonight!



Love it!


----------



## Homelite410

Thanks guys, I did the tractor 4 years ago and I hand made the speed jack 7 years ago!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been busy at work working 10 and 12 hour days. I think yesterday was the worst as far as being miserably humid.


But it's 70 and coooool on the back deck right now Kenneth!!
The dew is settling on me.. 



And I don't mind..

Got 5 cord of OWB fodder to get to a fella in 2 days.. Friday and Saturday.
Gonna be brutal. So I'm soaking up the cool while it's here.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been busy at work working 10 and 12 hour days. I think yesterday was the worst as far as being miserably humid.


I hope it gets better


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> What are they burning wood in?
> Stove? Furnace?


Matt and Thomas
It sounds like he needs a cord or a little less...
He has some to split...... they do all there splitting by hand.... yuck


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Trip to Halls today to round up a bar/chain for the 026. Need to cut with it to see if the ignition signs off as the PO reported.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> But it's 70 and coooool on the back deck right now Kenneth!!
> The dew is settling on me..
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't mind..
> 
> Got 5 cord of OWB fodder to get to a fella in 2 days.. Friday and Saturday.
> Gonna be brutal. So I'm soaking up the cool while it's here.


 
Did you get that 12 cord delivered? And where is this 70º you speak of?


Morning everybody.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Matt and Thomas
> It sounds like he needs a cord or a little less...
> He has some to split...... they do all there splitting by hand.... yuck


 
I can do this Saturday or maybe next weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Did you get that 12 cord delivered? And where is this 70º you speak of?
> 
> 
> Morning everybody.


It was like 69 degrees out on the porch last night. It was awesome..
And heck no that 12 cord ain't done..
I've had every distraction in the world the last 2 weeks.


----------



## workshop

66 degrees here this morning. 
Love it. Cold weather can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

workshop said:


> 66 degrees here this morning.
> Love it. Cold weather can't get here soon enough.


Hi Steve and gang,
I am sooooo ready for cold weather! So I can come out of hibernation. Hot weather makes me crazy, well crazier.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> It was like 69 degrees out on the porch last night. It was awesome..
> And heck no that 12 cord ain't done..
> I've had every distraction in the world the last 2 weeks.


 


workshop said:


> 66 degrees here this morning.
> Love it. Cold weather can't get here soon enough.


 
Weather channel does say it is 69º here right now but it was hot last night. The cooler weather is nicer.

Sounds like we need to have a charity cut for Matt. 17 cord to deliver is no small task.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Weather channel does say it is 69º here right now but it was hot last night. The cooler weather is nicer.
> 
> Sounds like we need to have a charity cut for Matt. 17 cord to deliver is no small task.


Ha!!!
Matt will be just fine.. 
He has the right to tell buyers they can wait, or cut it themselves..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Checked on Jim. Doing better, he is. Needs a dose of ambition and a flock of goats to take care of the weeds.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
My favorite time of the work day. Lunch time.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> My favorite time of the work day. Lunch time.


The guys around here call it "happy hour".
Lunch is very popular it seems.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think yesterday's 026 is all healed up. Dumped the water soaked mix, rebuilt the carb and a new rim. With new 16" b/c he runs and cuts fine.

No more 'dies when hot' like the PO reported.

Went down to the log dump on Saxton road and made short ones out of long ones. Used the big Deere on the big stuff.

Replacing body fluids now with Ultra Amber.[emoji4]


----------



## bigtuna

Ya i heard a guy at race bros. Tell one of the cashier girls " I'm drinkin margarettas with your sister today for lunch" lol


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I can do this Saturday or maybe next weekend.


When's a good time to call?


----------



## cobey

I love it when a plan starts coming together........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well its Thursday. Nice out. Morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

If one of you fellas are interested in the Farmsaw 2 with the dead ignition, I'll pack it along to Ft Scott along with the 180C.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellow chainsaw hoarders.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nice morning for a test run with the 670 Super on Saxton road.

Edit:
Someone carried it all away already except for a couple big chunks. So, I cut cookies.

Oil pump needs turned up.


----------



## Homelite410

good Thursday funny!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> good Thursday funny!


Now that's funny!

Be even more funny if she said 'Mini Mac'.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Folks!


----------



## RVALUE

I try to keep up, but for some reason this thread doesn't always show up, and I have to go look for it. 

For what it is worth, Bentonville is a very politically correct place. (and it will be great to see in the rear view mirror!!!! LOL) 


This could only happen to me: (or pdql.....)


Last week here in a residential neighborhood, our neighbor's mature bull got out. (Two bulls were fighting, the new bull pushed the old one through the fence.) This polled angus was old and blind in one eye, and could barely see out of the other. (cataracts) With the new bull standing in the gap I couldn't run him back. Mostly because I was real close to him (4 feet) before he saw me (cataracts) and it would surprise him. Plus he knocked a dew claw off in the fence and was fighting mad. I held him for about 30 minutes at bay, protecting people's property or worse. Of course this drew quite a crowd. A bystanding woman had enough, (of nothing) and decided to help agitate him more and sent him traveling down the road by honking and hollering. I brought him back and stopped him at the gap. (Which was up a pretty steep bank that he didn't want to traverse.) I pushed him as hard as I could trying to put him back in the pasture, when he had enough and he took a run at me. And he caught me. Gave me a good head butt, and then stomped on my leg. This took my shoe off, as I exited the proximity of his hoof. Then he stood guard over my shoe, so I got to walk, er hobble, around on the hot pavement while the crowd opinionated loudly. He eventually gave up on pawing my shoe and I got it back. I continued to hold him in the area until his owner eventually arrived. Six year old Elizabeth said she knew he was the farmer because he was wearing his uniform. (overalls). He ran him down the road and eventually into a gate.


I fully expected you all to be enjoying this on You Tube. This crowd was so politically correct that no one filmed this. They all said they didn't want to profit from “someone” getting killed.


So it must be true: no guts, no glory.


Tarry On
.


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> I try to keep up, but for some reason this thread doesn't always show up, and I have to go look for it.
> 
> For what it is worth, Bentonville is a very politically correct place. (and it will be great to see in the rear view mirror!!!! LOL)
> 
> 
> This could only happen to me: (or pdql.....)
> 
> 
> Last week here in a residential neighborhood, our neighbor's mature bull got out. (Two bulls were fighting, the new bull pushed the old one through the fence.) This polled angus was old and blind in one eye, and could barely see out of the other. (cataracts) With the new bull standing in the gap I couldn't run him back. Mostly because I was real close to him (4 feet) before he saw me (cataracts) and it would surprise him. Plus he knocked a dew claw off in the fence and was fighting mad. I held him for about 30 minutes at bay, protecting people's property or worse. Of course this drew quite a crowd. A bystanding woman had enough, (of nothing) and decided to help agitate him more and sent him traveling down the road by honking and hollering. I brought him back and stopped him at the gap. (Which was up a pretty steep bank that he didn't want to traverse.) I pushed him as hard as I could trying to put him back in the pasture, when he had enough and he took a run at me. And he caught me. Gave me a good head butt, and then stomped on my leg. This took my shoe off, as I exited the proximity of his hoof. Then he stood guard over my shoe, so I got to walk, er hobble, around on the hot pavement while the crowd opinionated loudly. He eventually gave up on pawing my shoe and I got it back. I continued to hold him in the area until his owner eventually arrived. Six year old Elizabeth said she knew he was the farmer because he was wearing his uniform. (overalls). He ran him down the road and eventually into a gate.
> 
> 
> I fully expected you all to be enjoying this on You Tube. This crowd was so politically correct that no one filmed this. They all said they didn't want to profit from “someone” getting killed.
> 
> 
> So it must be true: no guts, no glory.
> 
> 
> Tarry On
> .


 
FWIW, I would have video'd it  Sorry Dan, but that is funny since it appears you weren't damaged beyond repair.


----------



## 67L36Driver

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I may have to burn down another evilbay seller. 

100psi is "good compression"? I didn't think so.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> I may have to burn down another evilbay seller.
> 
> 100psi is "good compression"? I didn't think so.


Burn 'em, Carl. 
I get steamed at CL ads. 
Saw one last night for a Ford Maverick. 
Great condition, excellent running 300 six cylinder engine. Mavericks never came with that engine. 200 or 250. 
Typo? Possibly. But I think not, more likely an idiot!


----------



## RVALUE

Thanks! 

That poor bull had enough of my poking, gave a snort, shifted into overdrive and occupied my space. I only made two miscalculations: One, I can't move as fast as I once could. Two, he can move faster than I thought he could.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That poor bull had enough of my poking, gave a snort, shifted into overdrive and occupied my space. I only made two miscalculations: One, I can't move as fast as I once could. Two, he can move faster than I thought he could.


They pretty quick for being a ton eh?


----------



## sawnami

When I was young, I was helping our neighbors move a herd to another pasture and had a big calf head my way. I started grunting and waving my arms to get him back into the herd. He got closer and closer and then I heard my neighbor yell "he's blind!!" as he hit me in full stride and rolled me across the pasture. Next time he asked for help, my first question was if any of them were blind before I started. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Burn 'em, Carl.
> I get steamed at CL ads.
> Saw one last night for a Ford Maverick.
> Great condition, excellent running 300 six cylinder engine. Mavericks never came with that engine. 200 or 250.
> Typo? Possibly. But I think not, more likely an idiot!


He don't take returns so I nuked him.

Geezers like nothing better than to stir up chit anyway.[emoji56]


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> They pretty quick for being a ton eh?


 
Dan must not watch PBR. There is a reason they have names like--Asteroid, Air Time, Bruiser, Brutus, Sucker Punch, Walk Off, Crossfire, Crooked Face (not his, yours), Wicked, Bottle Rocket, American Sniper, Wolverine, Funeral Wagon, and Bodacious.


----------



## RVALUE

sawnami said:


> When I was young, I was helping our neighbors move a herd to another pasture and had a big calf head my way. I started grunting and waving my arms to get him back into the herd. He got closer and closer and then I heard my neighbor yell "he's blind!!" as he hit me in full stride and rolled me across the pasture. Next time he asked for help, my first question was if any of them were blind before I started.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I deducted he was blind in one eye, and nearly so in the other in the first few minutes. We'd hung out for about 30 minutes, enlarging the crowd before he got re-agitated and stood me up. You are correct on the blindness. Unpredictable.
















Me, on the other hand, 



Predictable......


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> I may have to burn down another evilbay seller.
> 
> 100psi is "good compression"? I didn't think so.


As long as it's not a Wright C-70. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> As long as it's not a Wright C-70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I think most of the OLD saws followed the car companies reasoning of "No replacement for displacement" theory. If they wanted a more powerful saw, they made a bigger engine. Most from back in the day had 80-120 compression. I think it took the Kart guys to really make the power and rpm's come out of those engines.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, my Hoffco 480 had 90 psi right in the middle of 'normal'. The Lombard I fixed for my friend Allen had 70!!! Again, in the middle of normal.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The evilbay saw in question is an Echo CS330T which should have north of 130. But only pumps 100.


----------



## old cookie

Baileys has the NWP cylinder kit for the 61 272 conv. at the same price as the Hyway kit. which is better? Steve SS what did they tell you to use on the honeysuckle?It is taking over here. A few years ago I had to change bulls.My father in law and I were going to take him to the sale.Backed the trailer to the pen.I asked FIL how are we going to get him in the trailer he said we cant make him go in .If he wants to go in he will,if not he wont,Opened the gate he walked right in.Some times you get luckey.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The evilbay saw in question is an Echo CS330T which should have north of 130. But only pumps 100.


I got my uncle's cs305 it has 110 at best, where have you found rings for these?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I got my uncle's cs305 it has 110 at best, where have you found rings for these?


'The Greek' on evilbay or PartsTree.

The piston kit for a 330T is $52.24 on PartsTree.


----------



## RVALUE

67L36Driver said:


> The evilbay saw in question is an Echo CS330T which should have north of 130. But only pumps 100.


That is what the bar oil is for. Drop a little in the sparkplug hole. Wal la!


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I got my uncle's cs305 it has 110 at best, where have you found rings for these?



Be careful as there are two bore sizes on the reed valve Echo tophandle saws. The bore on a CS3000 is smaller than the bore on a CS341. Measure first and then shop. Also two ring vrs one ring.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

TGIF.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!

Back on my Mall project. Hope to have him ready for Ft Scott.


----------



## SteveSS

old cookie said:


> Steve SS what did they tell you to use on the honeysuckle?It is taking over here.



For the bush honeysuckle he recommended Crossbow mixed with Diesel at a rate 20:80 and spray the bottom 12-15 inches of the bark/branches where they come out of the ground. Full coverage around the branches and they should die within two weeks, when you can cut them flush and burn.

For the vine type honey suckle he recommended waiting until after the leaves fall off the trees, but before the honeysuckle goes dormant, spraying with glyphosate (Roundup). Glyphosate is nonselective, so you have to time it right to where it won't kill the trees that the vines are growing on.

Morning guys.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the carb back on the Mall and actually got it to run two three minutes. Keeps flooding out.
Fortunately the pump & metering covers come off without carb removal.

See if I can turn down the oiler. Yikes!


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone here want a Mac drone engine?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yes but got no room for one and the neighbors would turn me in if I run it in the alley. Then there is getting it past Blondie.[emoji22]. Sigh!


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone here want a Mac drone engine?


I'd love to have one, but how much?
More than likely beyond my budget.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Anyone here want a Mac drone engine?



Add it to drive your ice cream maker!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Amusing myself with the MS180 from Tuesday. Couldn't even get it to pop. Pumps 120. Meh. Bottom of the serviceable range but should at least run.

Well, no wonder![emoji21]



A left behind block off?



Now it almost runs but, WTH!! The fuel line is disconnected! Yikes!!

Now it starts on choke but dies. OMG!! There is no low or high speed mix adjustment!

How clever of Stihl. Keep them customers coming back for repairs! Yeah!


----------



## Homelite410

Upgrade it to a 210 carb. 40 from stihl and its a genuine walbro


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scored a really dog eared 034 off C'list. Run for a long time with no flock on the air filter. 115 psi.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Upgrade it to a 210 carb. 40 from stihl and its a genuine walbro


I've found you can set the fixed carb with custom tuning of the oil ratio.
Lol. 

Hate them things..


----------



## Homelite410

Here is a good place for a ms180




yes leaf blower was involved


----------



## Homelite410

As promised. Mac drone engine.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> As promised. Mac drone engine.



Oh My! Is that in your possession, Mike?


----------



## 67L36Driver

What's the hot tip on 034's?

There is no way to tell if it's a 46 or 48 mm bore short of disassembly.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Amusing myself with the MS180 from Tuesday. Couldn't even get it to pop. Pumps 120. Meh. Bottom of the serviceable range but should at least run.
> 
> Well, no wonder![emoji21]
> View attachment 441174
> 
> 
> A left behind block off?
> View attachment 441175
> 
> 
> Now it almost runs but, WTH!! The fuel line is disconnected! Yikes!!
> 
> Now it starts on choke but dies. OMG!! There is no low or high speed mix adjustment!
> 
> How clever of Stihl. Keep them customers coming back for repairs! Yeah!



If you give up on this saw I could use the clutch cover/quick adjust chain tensioner assembly.


----------



## old cookie

Thanks SteveSS we have the vine type. Here lately that stuff is taking over.Any suggestions on the 61 272 cylinders NWP or Hyway.


----------



## cobey

Hi cookie


----------



## cobey

Spent today working on saws ...
The scrap bin super XL looked really no e under the grime....
Put an XL12 back together...... 
Re-set up the workshop AP 42 with a 24" bar again
Painted two of the old mag air filter covers flat black 
For the two red super XL' s (going to paint the letters white those plastic
Sxl covers are poopy looking 
Going to have a few decent looking homelite
In ft. Scott


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Spent today working on saws ...
> The scrap bin super XL looked really no e under the grime....
> Put an XL12 back together......
> Re-set up the workshop AP 42 with a 24" bar again
> Painted two of the old mag air filter covers flat black
> For the two red super XL' s (going to paint the letters white those plastic
> Sxl covers are poopy looking
> Going to have a few decent looking homelite
> In ft. Scott


----------



## cobey

Almost all the stickers were on the junkyard 
Xl ...... the junk bin also got me spikes 
And a rim drum with a good 3/8 7 pin on it
6 saws I got had rims and drums... 4 very good almost no ware.
The 360 has a little hole in the muffler.....

Btw.... the pretty big red sxl was one sawnami Steve gave me
At Matts





Last the picture of the Ap 42 Steve (workshop) gave me  thanks again


----------



## cobey

Mowed the lawn and hauled a truck load of junk for the neighbor,
And took two little trees out.... made $60 
Used my mini Mac 


97179"][/quote]it


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, Looks to be a very nice day in KC.

Enjoy the day, I am heading out to play.


----------



## jetmd

More details on the Drone engine would be appreciated Mike!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

On the way to work.


----------



## Homelite410

I know its by St Louis and for sale, make offer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> On the way to work.



Keep paying in to SS, I need the steady income. [emoji5]️


----------



## 67L36Driver

Too much pulling on the Mall yesterday. Geezer suffering aches and pains.

We be 'get out of Dodge' today. Two grandkids and a dog for three days wore Blondie out.

School starts Monday. Whew!


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS 180 is a runner. IBD


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> On the way to work.


Sorry , I hope it gets better Kenneth


----------



## cobey

HEY CARL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Sorry , I hope it gets better Kenneth


its all good cobey. Butt 60 hours is a little much but it pays good. I need to call you later.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> MS 180 is a runner. IBD


Carl, I just watched a non-runner at the auction that I'm at sell for $120. It had a pretty blue rim around the bar where the paint was burned off of it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Picked two saws and a wheel chock. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

found Jims cat again!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, I just watched a non-runner at the auction that I'm at sell for $120. It had a pretty blue rim around the bar where the paint was burned off of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Not more than a sixty dollar saw IMHO. But, people will pay stupid money because it's made by Stihl.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Not more than a sixty dollar saw IMHO. But, people will pay stupid money because it's made by Stihl.


Yep, they ignored the 69cc Shindaiwa and went crazy over the 32cc Stihl homeowner saw. Good for me though. The Shindaiwa runs and cuts. Just dumped out the old gas and refilled, started and stuck it in a log. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> its all good cobey. Butt 60 hours is a little much but it pays good. I need to call you later.[/QUOTE
> Cool anytime


----------



## cobey

Mono SL 245 fires on prime ......


----------



## cobey

Every saw from the last pile have ran.......


----------



## cobey

I will have several saws for sale in ft. scott
MS 192 T.....
Mono SL 245... from above 
111 Dolmar
Maybe 024 package deal.......
(Not the one I got from Steve)

PM me for prices or info 
Will consider trades.....


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> Thanks SteveSS we have the vine type. Here lately that stuff is taking over.Any suggestions on the 61 272 cylinders NWP or Hyway.


Both be about the same.


----------



## Hedgerow

Cut a full load of hedge logs again today..
562 still has not blown up..
Go figure.. 
Lol.


----------



## old cookie

OK Matt thanks.I need to get that ordered. HI Coby was that Mono made ib Baxter Springs?Been running weedeaters all week,I hope I am caught up now.


----------



## sawnami

old cookie said:


> OK Matt thanks.I need to get that ordered. HI Coby was that Mono made ib Baxter Springs?Been running weedeaters all week,I hope I am caught up now.


Mono was made in Springfield, MO







Root was made in Baxter Springs, KS



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> OK Matt thanks.I need to get that ordered. HI Coby was that Mono made ib Baxter Springs?Been running weedeaters all week,I hope I am caught up now.


I have a "root" made in Baxter....... I saw a root in mint condition a while back


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Cut a full load of hedge logs again today..
> 562 still has not blown up..
> Go figure..
> Lol.


You should test saws for husky....but for $$$


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Mono was made in Springfield, MO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Root was made in Baxter Springs, KS
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


My mono has a little diamond shaped sticker with 5 hp on it


----------



## Hedgerow

Good morning all. 
Sure is nice this time of day..


----------



## bigtuna

Good morning everone, ya Matt best part of the day imo.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Matt, Tuna, and everyone else.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow

I'll deliver that load today and cut it to length on the truck.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Mono was made in Springfield, MO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Root was made in Baxter Springs, KS
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



The green one looks yummy.[emoji12]

Morning midlanders!

Cleanup on aisle 034 this morning. Then measure the bore to see if we buy just piston w/rings or whole top end.

Bar needs dressed bad!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wear those safety glasses!

Got sprayed in the face with fuel when I disconnected the line on the 034. Emptied the tank but there was enuff fuel in it and vapor pressure in the tank.


----------



## 67L36Driver

46mm piston kit is 22 bux and the 48mm top end kit is 50 bux.
What to do? This is not a keeper.

Cylinder is in excellent shape.


----------



## jetmd

Lunch break time.

Carl if it was me I would keep the stock jug and do the $22 piston kit. JMHO

You guys have a good day, later.....


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Lunch break time.
> 
> Carl if it was me I would keep the stock jug and do the $22 piston kit. JMHO
> 
> You guys have a good day, later.....


I agree, no point in doing the goody stuff to it. The buyer will likely mess it up anyway.


----------



## sawnami

Cleaned up the 695. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Cleaned up the 695.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Stylish looking devil![emoji41]


----------



## 67L36Driver

A lot of fellows might just put in new rings but this one has over .010" skirt clearence. Yikes!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cleaned up the 695.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


How. Does it run?


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> How. Does it run?



Seems to run pretty good. Going to see what a little change in the muffler may have to offer.


----------



## cobey

I played with muffler mods on the "workshop" 024 as
Close to 100 percent the exhaust pot you could get to about 90
It ran strong ...... at its biggest it had an erratic idle ....
Offsetting the holes it would idle and run hard.....
It's about 90 + percent with offset ports and it responds like a ported saw!
I had to weld the muffler some ..... I Will take a pic next time it's apart
I tested it in 14 inches of hard dead elm.


----------



## cobey

It runs around 180 psi


----------



## 67L36Driver

My C-list fodder.



Had to move several to get to my bar dressing station (table saw). So, got a group picture to update my listing.

Don't worry Steve, the little fella is just in there to provide bulk. Same with the big Deere. Ask horrendous price for him.

Who knows, I might snag a Deere nut with deep pockets.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I thought muffler outlet was to be 60% of port area for best all round operation.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> I thought muffler outlet was to be 60% of port area for best all round operation.


That's what I do on mine, but some respond very well to "opening 'er up".


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I thought muffler outlet was to be 60% of port area for best all round operation.


Usually 80 percent....... you can open it until it won't idle
But it hits a point of not making any more power just noise
Some clamshell saws can run stupid big ports and make more power
290 / 029 good example
The little 024 responded better that the 42 cc poulan crap box saws
To big exhaust ports...... timing and squish suck on those saws


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas. I be mowing , second time this week.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas. I be mowing , second time this week.


 no fun?


----------



## workshop

Thought everybody would like to know Ozarks steam and antique tractor show is September 17, 18, 19 and 20th this year. Republic, Mo.
Always lots of cool stuff there. And lots of stuff for sale. (My favorite part.)


----------



## sawnami

Hard to beat a left-handed drill bit for the last resort. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Evening folks. Good day today. Played 18 holes with a good friend I hadn't seen in a couple months, then we came back to my place for a few beers and pork steaks on the grill. Good times!

One of these days I'm going to have to stop loafing and get some wood cut for the winter.


----------



## Hinerman

Good evening friends. Cut a little oak yesterday. Lazy as heck today. Had company over this afternoon. My close friend's son stopped by on his way to college. His family lives overseas. A couple other families and friends came over to see him. The wife made homemade enchiladas and spanish rice.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> A lot of fellows might just put in new rings but this one has over .010" skirt clearence. Yikes!


Death rattle...
Common among the early model Stihl's.
Intake side of piston takes most of the abuse.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Having a hard time finding the proper air filter for it.



Non 'bug catcher' carb. Everything on evilbay is for the later style.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Having a hard time finding the proper air filter for it.
> View attachment 441549
> 
> 
> Non 'bug catcher' carb. Everything on evilbay is for the later style.


Look up online "Donjer Products". Maybe misspelled it. You can get flocking and re flock it. I did one on a Mcculloch. If you can get past the red I did it in, it did pretty good. Comes in a lot of colors, including white.


----------



## workshop

With one bag you could probably do a hundred filters.


----------



## old cookie

Yep Root was in Baxter. I have a 81 it was my first saw. Man it is heavy.Homelite 410 NEVER mow your yard twice in a week unless you are over 70,or you live in town.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> With one bag you could probably do a hundred filters.



I'll try Jack Horner's first. 

Flocking kit may be something our local Hobby Lobby would have.[emoji102]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

You are going to work. I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning. It is Monday


----------



## Hedgerow

Had a neighbor stop buy yesterday. I had heard about him, but never met him. He's 60 years old, and cuts firewood commercially as a side job. 
80-100 cord a year. 
Get this.

With one saw. 
An old school 372 he bought in 2003.
I replaced the fuel line and filter as the line was wanting to leak when laying on it's side. 

He said this would be season 13 on that saw.. I was real impressed with the compression and overall condition.
I told him whatever he was doing, keep it up!


----------



## Hedgerow

Get this..
He buys new chains, and uses them till they don't cut any more, then puts on a new one. Said it saves time, and the guys at farm and home can't grind a lick. LOL....
I ground 2 for him and actually set the rakers. Look on his face was priceless.


----------



## thinkrtinker

A 15gallon drum of chains to sharpen would keep you busy fot an afternoon or so


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Get this..
> He buys new chains, and uses them till they don't cut any more, then puts on a new one. Said it saves time, and the guys at farm and home can't grind a lick. LOL....
> I ground 2 for him and actually set the rakers. Look on his face was priceless.


 

That is almost unbelievable. How long does a chain last anyway before needing sharpened---1 cord or so?

Where does he get all of his wood?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> That is almost unbelievable. How long does a chain last anyway before needing sharpened---1 cord or so?
> 
> Where does he get all of his wood?


1 of his loads is 1 cord. He says if he's very careful, and don't hit anything, he can get 5 loads from a new Stihl chain, and about 3-4 from an Oregon chain, before replacement. I believe him. He's extremely meticulous. He's just never had anyone really grind and set a chain proper for him. He was studying the chips from the chain I ground and put back on his saw. Now, how long will the ground chain last him? We shall see I guess.
I never asked where he got his fodder for cutting. Though I may put in an order for a load if he ever runs into some Hickory. I'm about out of smoking wood.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What dl, pitch and guage he use. We maybe can make a deal on his discard chains.


----------



## Hedgerow

3/8 pitch, 72dl .050..
Very common stuff.


----------



## Homelite410

now that's funny right there........


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> 3/8 pitch, 72dl .050..
> Very common stuff.


And, easy to shorten to 70, 66 and 60 for the turds I collect.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My new C'list add has the spammers and scammers crawling out of the rocks. 

New Jersey and Minnasota area codes so far.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> now that's funny right there........




Saved for future use...

All over the place..


----------



## RVALUE

67L36Driver said:


> And, easy to shorten to 70, 66 and 60 for the turds I collect.




You can put two together also.........


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> 1 of his loads is 1 cord. He says if he's very careful, and don't hit anything, he can get 5 loads from a new Stihl chain, and about 3-4 from an Oregon chain, before replacement. I believe him. He's extremely meticulous. He's just never had anyone really grind and set a chain proper for him. He was studying the chips from the chain I ground and put back on his saw. Now, how long will the ground chain last him? We shall see I guess.
> I never asked where he got his fodder for cutting. Though I may put in an order for a load if he ever runs into some Hickory. I'm about out of smoking wood.


 
WOW, 5 cord on one chain without sharpening!!!!! Maybe if he is cutting pine. It would be a stretch even then IMO. No way in Hades that I or any of you wood cutting geniuses get 5 cord out of one chain. Can you imagine how much it would cost Worksaw Collector to cut 1 cord if he replaced his chain everytime it was dull. He would have to charge $6-700/cord to make any profit.

His chain must have been producing dust when he brought it to you. He is going to like your sharpening skills. Expect to see him more often. What numbers/angles do you use on your grinder? Just for working, nothing fancy like cookie cutting?

I personally have some pecan if you are interested. I can get Hickory too (pretty sure I can). I don't cut it but can order it. It will be green and unsplit. I have a friend with BBQ restraunt whom has a supplier. At one time he told me he would get extra for me if I needed some. I can check on price of Hickory if you are interested.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> What dl, pitch and guage he use. We maybe can make a deal on his discard chains.


 
I bet once he uses Matt's he will bring them all back to get sharpened. But if not, I bet we can help him out.

I'm still trying to wrap my head around a person that sells 100 cord per year and doesn't sharpen a single chain, just replaces them when dull.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> WOW, 5 cord on one chain without sharpening!!!!! Maybe if he is cutting pine. It would be a stretch even then IMO. No way in Hades that I or any of you wood cutting geniuses get 5 cord out of one chain. Can you imagine how much it would cost Worksaw Collector to cut 1 cord if he replaced his chain everytime it was dull. He would have to charge $6-700/cord to make any profit.
> 
> His chain must have been producing dust when he brought it to you. He is going to like your sharpening skills. Expect to see him more often. What numbers/angles do you use on your grinder? Just for working, nothing fancy like cookie cutting?
> 
> I personally have some pecan if you are interested. I can get Hickory too (pretty sure I can). I don't cut it but can order it. It will be green and unsplit. I have a friend with BBQ restraunt whom has a supplier. At one time he told me he would get extra for me if I needed some. I can check on price of Hickory if you are interested.


I'm good on Pecan and Oak. The only variety I never run into seems to be Hickory, and it's one of my favorites. 
I'll see if I can rid him of some chains. 
But by the look on his face after running the one I ground, he may not want to get rid of them.
30 top plate/ 55 degree under cut on tooth.


----------



## sam-tip

5 cord? Only if I used all Stihl duro carbide maybe. I still like to keep the duro chain sharp. Don't like making saw dust.


----------



## RVALUE

I sold a 'rick ' of pecan in the 70s for $ 20. The man picked out ONE piece, asked me to cut it square , (8 x 8 x 20?) and mail it to South Africa. He paid the postage and left the rest of the rick. LOL

Said he was making little doves for necklaces.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I'm good on Pecan and Oak. The only variety I never run into seems to be Hickory, and it's one of my favorites.
> I'll see if I can rid him of some chains.
> But by the look on his face after running the one I ground, he may not want to get rid of them.
> 30 top plate/ 55 degree under cut on tooth.



That is a good recipe. If he is careful which it sounds like he is he will easily get 4 + cord with a chain.


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I'm good on Pecan and Oak. The only variety I never run into seems to be Hickory, and it's one of my favorites.
> I'll see if I can rid him of some chains.
> But by the look on his face after running the one I ground, he may not want to get rid of them.
> 30 top plate/ 55 degree under cut on tooth.



I have been using 25/60 on Oregon chain and 30/60 on Stihl Chain; and .025 on the rakers. I may try the 55 degree on the under tooth.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a good recipe. If he is careful which it sounds like he is he will easily get 4 + cord with a chain.



You can cut 4 + cord without ever sharpening, assuming you don't hit anything and don't drop it in the dirt? Maybe I am underestimating the chain or underestimating the amount of cuts it would take to get 4 cord. I suppose it could be done but not sure I would want to let a chain go that long before i touch it up. I like sharp cutting chains.


----------



## Homelite410

Very fitting here per today's posts.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Very fitting here per today's posts.




Bwahahaha....right on time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lol


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Very fitting here per today's posts.


He he....


----------



## Hedgerow

I cut and limbed 2 cords worth of hedge logs, loaded them, then cut them to length this weekend.
All with the same saw and chain.. No touch ups.
I discovered a real truth doing so.
Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## cobey

Works good.... unless there are unexpected objects in the wood


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Works good.... unless there are unexpected objects in the wood



Scooped ashes out of the insert one time and discovered this sickle bade and bolt. Don't have a clue which chunk of wood had it in it but would have done a number on my chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is a good recipe. If he is careful which it sounds like he is he will easily get 4 + cord with a chain.


This fella is the real deal..
60+ years old, and still cutting 80-100 truck loads a season. In a 1984 model F350, with a 9' dump bed w/ extensions.
He's a bit of a local Legend. Just took him a while to find his way to my shop.
Lol.
Did I mention he has been using the same old school 372 for going on 13 years? Said when it finally lays down, he's gonna blow it off and set it over his mantle.. He loves that thing.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hedgerow said:


> This fella is the real deal..
> 60+ years old, and still cutting 80-100 truck loads a season. In a 1984 model F350, with a 9' dump bed w/ extensions.
> He's a bit of a local Legend. Just took him a while to find his way to my shop.
> Lol.
> Did I mention he has been using the same old school 372 for going on 13 years? Said when it finally lays down, he's gonna blow it off and set it over his mantle.. He loves that thing.


Wonder how a person manages to get one of those embedded in a tree?


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> This fella is the real deal..
> 60+ years old, and still cutting 80-100 truck loads a season. In a 1984 model F350, with a 9' dump bed w/ extensions.



So if he is working by himself, when would he have time to sharpen??? And for the price of three cords per year, he doesn't have to deal with it.
smart fellow


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Wonder how a person manages to get one of those embedded in a tree?


Tree grows around it?


----------



## cobey

We have cut old mowers and tractors out of
Trees ....... even a few cars out of trees and trees out of cars ....


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, have any of our southern folks attended the SIPPIN N SAWIN event in Walnut Grove, MO?
It would be nice to see Chad enter, his work is Great.
Have a safe day!


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Wonder how a person manages to get one of those embedded in a tree?



When I was a kid, I remember the feed store having one bolted to a post that they used to cut twine to tie off the top of feed sacks. I think it was in a load of rounds that I cut at an old Century Farm that had a tornado wipe out the barn and house. There was a mint wooden wheeled Springfield wagon in the barn that was turned into splinters. :-(


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, have any of our southern folks attended the SIPPIN N SAWIN event in Walnut Grove, MO?
> It would be nice to see Chad enter, his work is Great.
> Have a safe day!


Never even heard of it.
When is it?


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, have any of our southern folks attended the SIPPIN N SAWIN event in Walnut Grove, MO?
> It would be nice to see Chad enter, his work is Great.
> Have a safe day!


Date(s)?

Morning midlanders!


----------



## sawnami

Found it
http://sippinnsawin.com/
October 31st & Nov 1st.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Found it
> http://sippinnsawin.com/
> October 31st & Nov 1st.


They need chainsaw racing!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

All we need is the new piston w/rings for the 034 and he will be a runner.

Any of you fellas have an AF cover for 034/036? The one on him has taken several hits.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wellness check on Jim in order. He didn't return my call.

Maybe 'Froggy went a courting'.


----------



## Hinerman

thinkrtinker said:


> So if he is working by himself, when would he have time to sharpen??? And for the price of three cords per year, he doesn't have to deal with it.
> smart fellow


 
He could sell the once used chains for what---at least half price of new and reduce his losses. I agree,,,,smart fellow. I will continue to sharpen my chains though.

If he gets 5 cord before sharpening, you think he could get the whole 100 cord on one chain if he sharpens every 5 cord?


----------



## SteveSS

Morning fellas. Have a good one.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> I cut and limbed 2 cords worth of hedge logs, loaded them, then cut them to length this weekend.
> All with the same saw and chain.. No touch ups.
> I discovered a real truth doing so



What real truth?


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> What real truth?


Direct correlation between raker height and cutter life.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Direct correlation between raker height and cutter life.


As in less bite (.020) = longer sharpening life?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> As in less bite (.020) = longer sharpening life?


Yes. Trick is to get the cutter's hook enough to still feed well at .025 or less.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yes. Trick is to get the cutter's hook enough to still feed well at .025 or less.


It's wonderful that you finally figured this out, bubba!


----------



## sunfish

Matt, I'm goin to get a grinder. What one to get? Thinking about that 'Maxx' grinder from Bailey's. Whatcha think?


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> Matt, I'm goin to get a grinder. What one to get? Thinking about that 'Maxx' grinder from Bailey's. Whatcha think?


 
Looks like a good one to me. I have been eyeing that one myself.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yes. Trick is to get the cutter's hook enough to still feed well at .025 or less.


 
Is that why you grind at 55º instead of 60º....


----------



## SteveSS

sunfish said:


> Matt, I'm goin to get a grinder. What one to get? Thinking about that 'Maxx' grinder from Bailey's. Whatcha think?





Hinerman said:


> Looks like a good one to me. I have been eyeing that one myself.



And it's on sale in the new Bailey's catalog.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Is that why you grind at 55º instead of 60º....


Yes.
Or use a size smaller file for similar results.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, I'm goin to get a grinder. What one to get? Thinking about that 'Maxx' grinder from Bailey's. Whatcha think?


Looks like a good rig. Can it be reversed to grind into the tooth on both sides?
Says bi-directional, but not sure what they are referring to.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> It's wonderful that you finally figured this out, bubba!


I had never given it much thought past "faster", till that fella tossed out the 5 load thing..
So figured I'd do a little test.
Probably moot though, as I usually cause a premature death of any good sharpening due to fence/rock/dirt/nail/etc..


----------



## 67L36Driver

What I won't do for a good client.



Really filthy two trigger XL-2, added a new duckbill, washed the bar oil out of the cylinder, rinsed the fuel tank and refilled and reset the mixture screws. Primed and pulled a bunch and away he went. Zip tie on the throttle kept him at a (very!) brisk idle for ten minutes.

Only smoking a little now but it was THICK! at first.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I don't burn wood nor do I cut much but if .020" is an improvement then .008" should rate a goodness me for chain life.[emoji6]


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like a good rig. Can it be reversed to grind into the tooth on both sides?
> Says bi-directional, but not sure what they are referring to.


It can be reversed & looks a little better than the Oregon 511ax, or whatever their new model is.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I had never given it much thought past "faster", till that fella tossed out the 5 load thing..
> So figured I'd do a little test.
> Probably moot though, as I usually cause a premature death of any good sharpening due to fence/rock/dirt/nail/etc..


I've always been conservative with raker hight and get good results cutting wood. 
But never claimed to file a ' Real Fast' chain, yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> It can be reversed & looks a little better than the Oregon 511ax, or whatever their new model is.


It has an interesting looking indexing set up. "should" be very accurate I'd think.


----------



## sunfish

Ordered the Maxx grinder. Not 100% sure if it's reversible, but will see.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Ordered the Maxx grinder. Not 100% sure if it's reversible, but will see.


I'll bet Kenneth can tell ya how to make it reversible if it ain't!
He did it to my 511 knock off..


----------



## Homelite410

Don, spin the arbor in rev with a drill, and then turn it on.


----------



## sam-tip

sunfish said:


> Ordered the Maxx grinder. Not 100% sure if it's reversible, but will see.



No reverse. Doesn't need to. Head rotates to other side.


----------



## sunfish

Cool. Looks like a nice grinder. Thanks guys!


----------



## Homelite410

You go Doug!


----------



## srcarr52

Too bad the operator doesn't know how to grind a chain that will cut.


----------



## Hedgerow

srcarr52 said:


> Too bad the operator doesn't know how to grind a chain that will cut.


Yeah, the video shows how the machine works but it sure didn't show how the operator was supposed to make a good tooth. I think they were just going through the motions


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

.


Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet Kenneth can tell ya how to make it reversible if it ain't!
> He did it to my 511 knock off..



That would be a good reason for Don to come to fort Scott


----------



## sam-tip

Thought it was how to dull a chain video!


----------



## lumberjackchef

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, have any of our southern folks attended the SIPPIN N SAWIN event in Walnut Grove, MO?
> It would be nice to see Chad enter, his work is Great.
> Have a safe day!





Hedgerow said:


> They need chainsaw racing!!!



That would be sweet! It still looks like it might be a lot of fun for me though! and its not that far away... You going to this Chet?


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> .
> 
> That would be a good reason for Don to come to fort Scott


I'm workin on it.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> That would be sweet! It still looks like it might be a lot of fun for me though! and its not that far away... You going to this Chet?


I'm thinkin you could do real well at that one Chad.


----------



## shorthunter

sam-tip said:


> No reverse. Doesn't need to. Head rotates to other side.





Is theet the Yankee way of spelling teeth or tooth?


----------



## SteveSS

Pretty good summer storm coming through mid-mo right now. Lot's of wind, lot's of light, and lot's of rain. Cold rain though......Brrrr.


----------



## bigtuna

Ya had to work overnights this wk. Been plssin rain pretty hard all nite. Til about 1:30 this morn.


----------



## 67L36Driver

034 piston passed thru KCK. Get him running today. Parts coming from Vermont and air filter from Jack Horner Machinery.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cooled off nicely.


----------



## 67L36Driver

57 at 5am. Turn on the furnace!


----------



## bigtuna

Put another log on the fire.


----------



## sunfish

62 right now at noon... In August!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Love this August weather we're having. 
60 degrees last I checked the gauges.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> Look up online "Donjer Products". Maybe misspelled it. You can get flocking and re flock it. I did one on a Mcculloch. If you can get past the red I did it in, it did pretty good. Comes in a lot of colors, including white.


you got pix? seems like the adhesive would block the flow of air.
which product did you use?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good afternoon Gents, setting here in the library surfing and catching up on the forum. I traded a s/p mower for a Windsor reversible grinder and a Stihl spinner awhile back. I haven't got it mounted yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

034 runs.

Need to turn down the oiler. Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I kinda like this 034. The choke is not part of the air filter[emoji6]. 

Only complaint I have is the Zama carb as my track record with them is poor.


----------



## workshop

jerrycmorrow said:


> you got pix? seems like the adhesive would block the flow of air.
> which product did you use?


The adhesive that comes with the flocking is a brush type application. (This stuff is actually used for lining jewelry boxes.) I did not use it for the very reason you brought up. I used Loctite spray adhesive and dusted on the flocking, let it set a day and shook/knocked it off. While it may not be as perfect as factory, it certainly is better than what it had. Bare screen wire that wouldn't keep out stones or small birds.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Prime rib nite at our local casino.



Ues them two-fer coupons.

Yum!


----------



## Hedgerow

Man, is it nice out..


----------



## Hedgerow

And now I'm hungry..



Thanks Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dessert.



Terrible rich!

Later. Four aces and duce.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> And now I'm hungry..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carl.


U R welcome!


----------



## cobey

I have ALOT of saws.............
I need less..... other stuff and more homelites..........
But everyone needs a 10-10.....
And a ...... and a.......    

A mini Mac is good for chasing bunnys out of the garden......
I threw a bad cucumber at it........ it hit him and turned him around 
And the little butt head bit it and waddled over by the goat house....
I ain't really gonna hurt him.......
But I chased rat's on the mower....... and I Will, saw mow, weedeat, or stomp 
Rats.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

One like this?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> One like this?
> View attachment 442084


Yep them are nice!


----------



## old cookie

I split some yesterday .The storm last night blew over a big cherry right across my wifes walking trail. Well we cant have this.Got to get that trail cleared now.I got the trail cleared every body is happy.I sure am glad the weather is so nice.My 346xp primer bulb aint pumping can I do away with it, or just replace it?


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> I split some yesterday .The storm last night blew over a big cherry right across my wifes walking trail. Well we cant have this.Got to get that trail cleared now.I got the trail cleared every body is happy.I sure am glad the weather is so nice.My 346xp primer bulb aint pumping can I do away with it, or just replace it?


They are pretty cheap.... I would do fuel lines too


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

never don


old cookie said:


> I split some yesterday .The storm last night blew over a big cherry right across my wifes walking trail. Well we cant have this.Got to get that trail cleared now.I got the trail cleared every body is happy.I sure am glad the weather is so nice.My 346xp primer bulb aint pumping can I do away with it, or just replace it?


 
Never done it to a 346. I've done it on a poulan /craftsman a couple years ago. You may need some vacum line rubber caps. 


Morning all .


----------



## cobey

Morning all


----------



## cobey

Hi Kenneth


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin.


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> I split some yesterday .The storm last night blew over a big cherry right across my wifes walking trail. Well we cant have this.Got to get that trail cleared now.I got the trail cleared every body is happy.I sure am glad the weather is so nice.My 346xp primer bulb aint pumping can I do away with it, or just replace it?


Primer bulbs are cheap john. I'd just replace it. Just make sure the fuel lines are all landed properly. They can come off the nipple of the bulb sometimes.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Yup. Primer bulbs are handy. Makes 'em easier to start after sitting a spell.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning knuckleheads....Carry on


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning. Weather is teasing me. 56 this morning. Love it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

workshop said:


> The adhesive that comes with the flocking is a brush type application. (This stuff is actually used for lining jewelry boxes.) I did not use it for the very reason you brought up. I used Loctite spray adhesive and dusted on the flocking, let it set a day and shook/knocked it off. While it may not be as perfect as factory, it certainly is better than what it had. Bare screen wire that wouldn't keep out stones or small birds.


 would love to see some pix if you get a chance. sounds very enticing given I have some screen wire air cleaners needing help


----------



## sunfish

sam-tip said:


> Good morning. Weather is teasing me. 56 this morning. Love it.


48 this morning down in the holler. Yes, love it !


----------



## workshop

jerrycmorrow said:


> would love to see some pix if you get a chance. sounds very enticing given I have some screen wire air cleaners needing help


Not sure if I still have that saw. If I've got it, I'll take some pictures.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon y'all.


----------



## Hinerman

sam-tip said:


> Good morning. Weather is teasing me. 56 this morning. Love it.


 

Yes, feels like I am in Southern California, only without all the babes and surfer dudes


----------



## workshop

I found the filter in question. It's on a Mac 2-10.
Left pic is the top side, right pic is the bottom side, which was not done.
In reality, probably a couple more coats would do a lot better. Still some screen wire still showing through. Mind you, though, this stuff is EXTREMLY fine powder. Meant to get into tiny nooks and crevices.
The red is kinda pretty, though. Might look better on a Homelight.


----------



## sawnami

Picked up an IEL-HB











Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Picked up an IEL-HB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Boy, that's good looking.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Boy, that's good looking.



Thanks Steve! The thing that really got my attention was when I pulled what I thought was the throttle, the tank, handle and carb assembly fell to the side. It turned out to be the release to allow the float type carb to remain verticle.


----------



## old cookie

Matt the fuel line was off of the primer.Slid it on everything OK.The cherry tree turned out to be two trees.Messed up a couple bailes of hay.A lot of good firewood .One is close to 24 " the other 18".Then hit a small oak.


----------



## cobey

Found a nos Mac bar for my 10-10
Got a pile of carb kits......


----------



## jetmd

Good morning Fella's, Happy Friday!

Have a safe day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Keeping the fuel lines plugged in to the correct nipples can be a challenge. I use a dab of 3M weatherstrip adhesive around the nipple. Clean and dry with brake parts spray first so the oil and fuel is removed for a good bond.


----------



## 67L36Driver

This didn't work for the 035 air filter.



Too much restriction made the saw load up and die.

Got to wait for Jack Horner's to get new filter.


----------



## Hedgerow

There's a lot of restriction in those old Stihl filters, even when everything is fresh and new.


----------



## 67L36Driver

It will be interesting to see how the 034 pulls the 3/8" x 20" b/c that he came with.

.325" x 18" is my knee jerk prescription for 55cc.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> It will be interesting to see how the 034 pulls the 3/8" x 20" b/c that he came with.
> 
> .325" x 18" is my knee jerk prescription for 55cc.


Should be fine with the 20 Carl.
Especially if it's fresh.


----------



## RVALUE

Hinerman said:


> I have been using 25/60 on Oregon chain and 30/60 on Stihl Chain; and .025 on the rakers. I may try the 55 degree on the under tooth.


I like that idea, sharpen the top of the blade one way, and the bottom another, because you put more pressure on the upcut.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Dan are you going to make it to fort Scott?


----------



## workshop

Evening everybody. Cobey is on his way back home now. He picked up an old Mac D36 at the swap meet for me today. Underneath the grime it's in pretty good shape. Spur drive has almost zero wear, carb box is nice and clean, the recoil actually works and the gas tank is pristine. I sprayed some lube into the cylinder to slick things back up, turned it over a few times, put the plug back in it, yanked it, and it actually fired! 
Another play toy. Thanks for picking it up for me, Cobey.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Played with the 066 a little today. Had a 78 year old customer bring me a 20" hedge log yesterday. He's gonna make some trailer stakes! They should last a while lol!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Anyone know what page the updated list is on???


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Anyone know what page the updated list is on???



Found this way back. There may be some more

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl---maybe
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Jetmed +1


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Evening everybody. Cobey is on his way back home now. He picked up an old Mac D36 at the swap meet for me today. Underneath the grime it's in pretty good shape. Spur drive has almost zero wear, carb box is nice and clean, the recoil actually works and the gas tank is pristine. I sprayed some lube into the cylinder to slick things back up, turned it over a few times, put the plug back in it, yanked it, and it actually fired!
> Another play toy. Thanks for picking it up for me, Cobey.


Thanks for feeding me, I'm glad the saw works out...... 
You are a good friend Steve  
I got a 10-10 for cheap, and a Sears D44 Roper......
On my way out I found a very nice 026......


----------



## cobey




----------



## Locust Cutter

Hinerman said:


> Found this way back. There may be some more
> 
> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl---maybe
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter
> Jetmed +1
> Locust Cutter + Sr. Locust Cutter


Fixed is for 'ya.

And Cobey, I enjoyed our (broken) conversation earlier. I would like to see both Carl's and your 026. I will be bringing a 10-10a, old Homelite and Husky 350 (in need of a coil) with me and hopefully some folding money.

For everyone attending Pioneer Days, will anyone be bringing (or be able to bring) a Stihl 661 by chance? I may not be in condition to run it post surgery, but Dad wants to try one and we're thinking about making a change with the 9010. Maybe.


----------



## Hedgerow

Jasper boys won. 
It was like 28-6, but should have been more like 48-0. Lotsa ugly play in the 1st half. Turnovers and such, but they got by.. Member Tallfarmboy's son did a good job running the game. 
Sure helps having a big QB.


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Thanks for feeding me, I'm glad the saw works out......
> You are a good friend Steve
> I got a 10-10 for cheap, and a Sears D44 Roper......
> On my way out I found a very nice 026......


It was good to see sawnami Steve too.....
We need to hang out someday


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Jasper boys won.
> It was like 28-6, but should have been more like 48-0. Lotsa ugly play in the 1st half. Turnovers and such, but they got by.. Member Tallfarmboy's son did a good job running the game.
> Sure helps having a big QB.


Sportsmanship is becoming very rare.....  
I'm glad Levi' s team won


----------



## Gypo Logger

lumberjackchef said:


> Played with the 066 a little today. Had a 78 year old customer bring me a 20" hedge log yesterday. He's gonna make some trailer stakes! They should last a while lol!


Now that's what I call hard work! Nice boards.
John


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Found this way back. There may be some more
> 
> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl, Blondie and Brody (7)
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter
> Jetmed +1



Fixed it!

Iffin' I brought all that I want to, I'd have to rent an 18 wheeler w/flatbed.......[emoji12]

But can only bring what will fit in son-in-law townie four door 'truck'.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Going back to bed........


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> It was good to see sawnami Steve too.....
> We need to hang out someday



Sounds like a deal Cobey. It was sure good seeing you and visiting. 

Thanks for the trash bag full of saw.  Looks like you came away with some goodies and left plenty for Steve to forage through.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all. 
Headed to goodman.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning All!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, anyone wanna run 12mm on 590, 600 etc echo's?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Mike put me down for one.
Or two.


----------



## sunfish

Very nice machine work Mike! If I had a need for one, I'd buy one.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, anyone wanna run 12mm on 590, 600 etc echo's?


Mr Perfection strikes again. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Peddlin' a few tools today at the swap meet. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Mr Perfection strikes again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I wouldn't say that. But thank you!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Peddlin' a few tools today at the swap meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Coby can use a 13/16" open end wrench, 3/16" thick for his Remy Bantam type.

The original tool has a 9/16" deepwell on the end of the handle.


----------



## sawnami

Can a 371 concrete saw be converted into a chainsaw or there no oiler provisions?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Can a 371 concrete saw be converted into a chainsaw or there no oiler provisions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Pretty sure you could swap a case half if not. Ive looked into it on other model huskies that will interchange. alot of work but you can rebuild the bottom end and no that shes solid lol!


----------



## Hedgerow

A splitter and five determined chainsaw/wood dorks can fill a shed pretty quick.


----------



## Hedgerow

Getting close to home, it's raining buckets here.


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Pretty sure you could swap a case half if not. Ive looked into it on other model huskies that will interchange. alot of work but you can rebuild the bottom end and no that shes solid lol!


Thanks for the advice! I'll probably pass then. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> A splitter and five determined chainsaw/wood dorks can fill a shed pretty quick.



I got pics from the Goodman charity cut
Thomas brought help and two loads of wood
Matt brought the splitter and saws....


----------



## cobey

This is Darin, his brother broke his neck in a cycle wreck
He was gonna have to provide wood for his mom and brother......
He's a good guy..... not a lumberjack, and he lives in Pittsburg.





Thomas faithfully noodling big rounds......


----------



## lumberjackchef

What did I miss something close?


----------



## cobey

The guy in the blue brought a trailer to and helped load wood in
The garage...... Matt pulled the lever and pushed wood threw
Daron loaded the splitter


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> What did I miss something close?


Drains brother broke his neck..... Thomas brought wood


----------



## cobey

Thomas has a cool beard (look above)
Here's wood and the field of noodles........


----------



## cobey

Thanks to all who helped......
It was a quick put together deal.... didn't really have enough
A big enough deal for a full blown charity cut.....
But this helps so much Daron works alot of hours
And didn't have a way to supply the wood
His mom was already getting noodles for kindling


----------



## jetmd

Good job Fella's!

I have to say, I am very fortunate to have found this site and made friends
with some of our members. What a Great bunch of people we have!


----------



## Homelite410

Ditto


----------



## cobey

I falled asleep.... and woke up.... now I hurt !


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Thomas has a cool beard (look above)
> Here's wood and the field of noodles........
> 
> View attachment 442463
> View attachment 442464



That pic doesn't do the noodles justice. As always, a pleasure to serve with you all.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> View attachment 442461



I got to noodle with a ported John Deere (81cc), a ported echo 590 (awolized), and a ported Husqy 365 special. Obviously I had the most fun today. All of the saws have some stank for sure; buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I have dibs on the saw you see in my hands (the Husqy). Might be my most favorite saw to ever run, and I have some killers in my arsenal and have had the privilege to run a few more.


----------



## Hinerman

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl, Blondie and Brody (7)
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Jetmed +1
Locust Cutter and Sr. Locust Cutter


----------



## lumberjackchef

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl, Blondie and Brody (7)
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Jetmed +1
Locust Cutter and Sr. Locust Cutter
Ryan Thoreson


----------



## Hedgerow

All the saws have been cleaned and sharpened.
Got more work to do tomorrow.
Was a good trip down this morning. Glad to serve with you all..

Had a good cup of coffee on the way home.. Who'd a thunk a cup of coffee would have seemed so right in august?


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Thomas has a cool beard (look above)
> Here's wood and the field of noodles........
> 
> View attachment 442463
> View attachment 442464


Yes... Thomas is rocking the beard..

It's a dandy..


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, anyone wanna run 12mm on 590, 600 etc echo's?


I need 1 of them


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> All the saws have been cleaned and sharpened.
> Got more work to do tomorrow.
> Was a good trip down this morning. Glad to serve with you all..
> 
> Had a good cup of coffee on the way home.. Who'd a thunk a cup of coffee would have seemed so right in august?





Hedgerow said:


> All the saws have been cleaned and sharpened.
> Got more work to do tomorrow.
> Was a good trip down this morning. Glad to serve with you all..
> 
> Had a good cup of coffee on the way home.. Who'd a thunk a cup of coffee would have seemed so right in august?



It 's right year round. morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Test cuts with 034 later. Front handle from china still a few days away.

Any of you guys dying to own a Jonsered 520? Complete, runs, 115 psi but scored bad. Bring it to Ft Scott? New evilbay piston is 46 bux with shipping.


----------



## Hedgerow

Clouds and rain again this morning.
Nice out.
Picked up the new to me truck last night. Not pretty, but solid.


----------



## Hedgerow

2002 F350 w/SRW.
7.3 diesel


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 442601
> 
> 2002 F350 w/SRW.
> 7.3 diesel


Not as purdy as the red/white one!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Not as purdy as the red/white one!!!


Yeah.. Just don't have the character of the 96.. But pulls like a train..
Levi has laid claim to the 96.
I can still borrow it. Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Runz good and cuts fair. Chipper chain could be made more aggressive by taking the rakers down a touch.





On C'list he goes.


----------



## workshop

After messing with the Countervibe carb, with no success, I went over to the saw shop to get a kit for it. Have to order it, be about a week. Oh well, not in a hurry anyway.


----------



## cobey

Wow...... I'm sore today! I wasn't even doing the heavy stuff.


----------



## cobey

Darons mom and brother are very happy with the wood.
They wanted to thank everyone again. They called 3 times yesterday,
His brother told him "wow! They brought the good stuff  
He was telling Daron all the kinds of wood.... good times


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You all took them some osage orange?


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You all took them some osage orange?


They mainly got oak and maple.....
For years the grandpa maintained his tree population, and had plenty of wood
But he lost his land when 71 interstate came threw.
The boy got what he could but scrounges for wood now because he doesn't
Want to loose the trees that are left.....


----------



## lumberjackchef

Guy came to pick up his hedge slabs and brought some trading materials........




gave me all these and 20 bucks for 8 slabs!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You all took them some osage orange?



If I had some, I would have thrown some in. I have personally never cut any osage orange. Red oak, white oak, and silver maple ain't too bad.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 442601
> 
> 2002 F350 w/SRW.
> 7.3 diesel


Nice! That's the SRW (factory bed version) of my truck. If you like it stock, you'll like it a lot more with a few well thought out mods (depending on it's maintenance history). You're likely already aware but I can give you a few pointers if you'd like which will help your mileage, power and longevity. The only hitch is whether its an auto or a stick.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> If I had some, I would have thrown some in. I have personally never cut any osage orange. Red oak, white oak, and silver maple ain't too bad.


Never??
We need to schedule a Saturday of hedge clearing.. You're welcome to come cut any time..


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Nice! That's the SRW (factory bed version) of my truck. If you like it stock, you'll like it a lot more with a few well thought out mods (depending on it's maintenance history). You're likely already aware but I can give you a few pointers if you'd like which will help your mileage, power and longevity. The only hitch is whether its an auto or a stick.


Auto..
A new one from Ford last year.
Bout 25,000 miles ago.


----------



## Locust Cutter

That being the case there are a few longevity things you can do to help you be more aware of how the engine is performing (gauges or a screen device) and a bit less restriction on the exhaust wouldn't hurt. A mild program would likely be OK but you don't want to do stage 1 or better injectors or much else performance-wise until/unless that 4R100 is built beyond factory specs (to include the torque converter) which isn't cheap. I was lucky in that I have the ZF-6spd in mine (with a new clutch) and it's almost bullet-proof. Much better than the Mercedes G-56 in the Ram.

My mods are as follows: Straightened (factory) exhaust, Wicked Wheel II exhaust wheel for the turbo (quicker spooling), gauges (pyrometer/EGT, Boost and Fuel pressure as I don't need to worry abut transmission temp), TS Six position switch (with tuning by Matt at Gear Heads in TX which gives me "stock", high idle, +80, +120, +140, +160hp), Full Force Stage 1 injectors, Napa 6337 open element air filter (just as much air and filtration as the OEM HD. filter and about $50-90 less, and had already had the lift pumps, Hpop, Lpop, glow plugs and turbo replaced before I bought it. 

With 4:10 gears she ain't fast, but for weighing almost 10K empty, she can be reasonably quick and pulls VERY well. I should be in the 370-400hp ball park at the rear wheels (once I replace the leaking doughnut gasket at the turbo) and can drag a friend's 28' GN loaded at 24K pretty well.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Cool out. Fall coming early?

Jim is due a wellness check.

And a prod to start collecting heating wood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is definitely fall like out I had 52 this morning. I bet with a few calls Jim could be taken care of.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is definitely fall like out I had 52 this morning. I bet with a few calls Jim could be taken care of.


Yeah.. 
Wouldn't take much prodding either.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> That being the case there are a few longevity things you can do to help you be more aware of how the engine is performing (gauges or a screen device) and a bit less restriction on the exhaust wouldn't hurt. A mild program would likely be OK but you don't want to do stage 1 or better injectors or much else performance-wise until/unless that 4R100 is built beyond factory specs (to include the torque converter) which isn't cheap. I was lucky in that I have the ZF-6spd in mine (with a new clutch) and it's almost bullet-proof. Much better than the Mercedes G-56 in the Ram.
> 
> My mods are as follows: Straightened (factory) exhaust, Wicked Wheel II exhaust wheel for the turbo (quicker spooling), gauges (pyrometer/EGT, Boost and Fuel pressure as I don't need to worry abut transmission temp), TS Six position switch (with tuning by Matt at Gear Heads in TX which gives me "stock", high idle, +80, +120, +140, +160hp), Full Force Stage 1 injectors, Napa 6337 open element air filter (just as much air and filtration as the OEM HD. filter and about $50-90 less, and had already had the lift pumps, Hpop, Lpop, glow plugs and turbo replaced before I bought it.
> 
> With 4:10 gears she ain't fast, but for weighing almost 10K empty, she can be reasonably quick and pulls VERY well. I should be in the 370-400hp ball park at the rear wheels (once I replace the leaking doughnut gasket at the turbo) and can drag a friend's 28' GN loaded at 24K pretty well.


It's got a set of bully dog gauges up the left cab corner. 
What does that mean?
Lol


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is definitely fall like out I had 52 this morning. I bet with a few calls Jim could be taken care of.



Just what I've been thinking.

My problem is, I don't have the resources to supply the wood. 

I can help cut some and be a splitter operator assistant.

That is, 'till my hemroids start barkin. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Just what I've been thinking.
> 
> My problem is, I don't have the resources to supply the wood.
> 
> I can help cut some and be a splitter operator assistant.
> 
> That is, 'till my hemroids start barkin. LOL


All we'd need is some stackers and an official tarper when the dust settles.


----------



## lumberjackchef

There was lots of fog coming off the water when we got here this morning ! Forgot to snap a pic of that...


----------



## lumberjackchef

well she caught more than me again!!!



nothing huge but at least we didn't get skunked. Biggest one was 16" I did catch that one!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> I got pics from the Goodman charity cut
> Thomas brought help and two loads of wood
> Matt brought the splitter and saws....


 wished ida known about a charity cut in goodman. right up the road. coulda been there. good on yall anyways


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> wished ida known about a charity cut in goodman. right up the road. coulda been there. good on yall anyways


 
It was small. 5 adults and 3 kids. We split 1.5-2 cords and stacked/tossed it in a shed about 20 ft from where we split. All rounds were already cut to length. Matt ran splitter, Daron fed splitter, Cobey and Dave put splits in wheelbarrow. Dave and kids wheelbarrowed to shed, stacked and tossed splits in shed. I did all the noodling  and me and the kids unloaded the 2nd trailer and brought rounds to splitter. The first trailer was backed right up to the splitter. We started at 8:30-9 and finished by noonish.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> It was small. 5 adults and 3 kids. We split 1.5-2 cords and stacked/tossed it in a shed about 20 ft from where we split. All rounds were already cut to length. Matt ran splitter, Daron fed splitter, Cobey and Dave put splits in wheelbarrow. Dave and kids wheelbarrowed to shed, stacked and tossed splits in shed. I did all the noodling  and me and the kids unloaded the 2nd trailer and brought rounds to splitter. The first trailer was backed right up to the splitter. We started at 8:30-9 and finished by noonish.


You guys are the best!


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> You guys are the best!



Anything on the horizon as far as Charity Cuts go like the ones we had in the past?


----------



## RVALUE

Evening gents!

After some careful consideration, I've solely decided to remove the 'bull stomping on me' from my list of injuries. It's been almost a month, and it hardly hurts anymore. What's more, sometimes when I'm walking, (ok, _hobbling_...) along I forget that it even happened..




Or is that senility?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Old injuries have come back to haunt one. I've resigned myself to just put up with it.[emoji20]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl . Dan hows the family? Have Balmy 54  here this morning


----------



## Homelite410

Matt...... Talk to Chet about the 7.3. Tranny first!


----------



## jetmd

Better yet Matt just take my truck out and thrash on it. See if you likey


----------



## jetmd

Morning Mike!


----------



## RVALUE

I have a new 'super duper ' rear end and auto transmission, decent 7.3 that leaks, in my 2002 F250 . The rest of the truck is suspect. LOL It seems I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matt...... Talk to Chet about the 7.3. Tranny first!


First before what?


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Better yet Matt just take my truck out and thrash on it. See if you likey


Oh I'm sure I would..
That's a slick rig..
Mine is just an old farm truck.
I can cruise the state roads at 1400 rpm's. Seems once it shifts into OD, it'll hang there unless you really romp on it.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Oh I'm sure I would..
> That's a slick rig..
> Mine is just an old farm truck.
> I can cruise the state roads at 1400 rpm's. Seems once it shifts into OD, it'll hang there unless you really romp on it.


I bet there is a hack to allow you to lock the converter in any gear. I could in my 98 12V dodge.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Another beautiful day in the neighborhood!

August what????


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Have a good one.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hi Steve X 2!

Friend Allen was by and sent a couple machine shop projects along with him. One for the Remy gear drive and one for the big Deere/Echo.
Hope to get the SL-5R done for Ft Scott.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Anything on the horizon as far as Charity Cuts go like the ones we had in the past?


I heard from Ed there is supposed to be a place around Halltown doing some logging in September. And a couple other places, maybe. Can't seem to get any more info than that. Really confusing.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I heard from Ed there is supposed to be a place around Halltown doing some logging in September. And a couple other places, maybe. Can't seem to get any more info than that. Really confusing.


Ask Ed who's doing the logging.
I may know them. If so, could make things easier on us.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Ask Ed who's doing the logging.
> I may know them. If so, could make things easier on us.


I sent him an email just now. Hopefully he can find out. Would be really cool to get an inside edge.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Ask Ed who's doing the logging.
> I may know them. If so, could make things easier on us.



There is a mill near Neosho, MO, just off hwy 60. Did you know it was there?


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> There is a mill near Neosho, MO, just off hwy 60. Did you know it was there?


Didn't know that. But that's a ways from me. 
Wish I had a setup similar to Doug's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> There is a mill near Neosho, MO, just off hwy 60. Did you know it was there?


Yup. There's 2 down that way actually.
The one on old 71 is a pulpwood mill I believe.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Didn't know that. But that's a ways from me.
> Wish I had a setup similar to Doug's.


Sorry, didn't mean to sound whiney.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to sound whiney.



Not whine just wishful. several of us wish we had a set up like Doug's


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not whine just wishful. several of us wish we had a set up like Doug's



Darn skippy. I whine for Doug's set up quite frequently...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yup. There's 2 down that way actually.
> The one on old 71 is a pulpwood mill I believe.



Do you know what they do with logs they don't want? Or is there such a thing?


----------



## cobey

I got a truck full of ceader and stuff
Got attacked by wasps......  and killed them  put a rope in the 192
I climbed a big pine with the ms192tc and got a big dead limb out
Tested the 192 pretty good ...... it's ready for C list.... unless one of you all want it 
( I know they are not super strong but they work kinda handy) Dropped the last large tree away from my buddy's house. Did bible study after cutting


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Do you know what they do with logs they don't want? Or is there such a thing?


Don't think quality matters at a pulp mill..
They just looking for cellulose fiber..


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> I got a truck full of ceader and stuff
> Got attacked by wasps......  and killed them  put a rope in the 192
> I climbed a big pine with the ms192tc and got a big dead limb out
> Tested the 192 pretty good ...... it's ready for C list.... unless one of you all want it
> ( I know they are not super strong but they work kinda handy) Dropped the last large tree away from my buddy's house. Did bible study after cutting



I think that most of the times in and immediately after climbing out of trees having been cutting with a saw I am and have been having a good talk with the Lord. Something about hoping to meet Him, but not quite yet...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning .time to be up and about.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth, what a nice temp this am.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

No wrap handle for the 034 yet. Can't do proper test cuts until I get it on there.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, no Carl nothing yet..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, no Carl nothing yet..



Slacker![emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Who was the fella I got the Farmsaw 2 from back in April? Damn thing has been a torment. Spark coming and going. Freakin' blue coil.[emoji35]

When it did run it showed great promise.


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning. Yesterday's urbane log gathering pictures. 



















Very nice walnut logs. Just one piece of metal. Hoping to get stihlx8 to do some milling.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!


My opinion is that we need to have a fundraiser for Cobey.



To Fund him fixing my tractor!





I know, selfish charity........................


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow

Any word from Ed?


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Any word from Ed?


Not yet. He's kind of unpredictable at times. But he's harmless.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good afternoon one and all.


----------



## Hedgerow

Howdy Jim. You ever find a new case half?


----------



## 67L36Driver

How is things in Mr Roger's neighborhood?

I came across three geezers down in the park cutting up a large oak the park & rec took down. They had a MS290 and 250 and not making much progress. I went and fetched the Deere 80, the J-red 2171 and J-red 670 and cut the large stuff in 16" lengths for them.
Win, win deal as I got some run time on my turd rebuilds.[emoji4]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Had trouble on restarts as I forgot twice to return the kill switch to the on position. Silly old man.


----------



## workshop

Mo. Jim said:


> Good afternoon one and all.


Afternoon Jim.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Had trouble on restarts as I forgot twice to return the kill switch to the on position. Silly old man.



At least that's all it was. I guess thats why Dan R Value uses the choke.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Deere 80 pulls like a truck and about as heavy. Needs a 24" bar. 

The J-red 670 is an animal.

The mutt 2171 bests them both.

The three geezers hauled off two skid loader trailer size loads of green oak.


----------



## sawnami

Well, it gets one more chance before I hammer it flat on the anvil and bolt on an alternate. [emoji16] [emoji35] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Well, it gets one more chance before I hammer it flat on the anvil and bolt on an alternate. [emoji16] [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


What's it off of Steve?


----------



## sawnami

1-62 bow saw. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> 1-62 bow saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I thought you were a Homelite type of guy.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> 1-62 bow saw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I forgot what kit I need for that Sears D44 saw I bought.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Well, it gets one more chance before I hammer it flat on the anvil and bolt on an alternate. [emoji16] [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Drag Mark H. into the fray.

Coby: Power Products or Techumsen kit.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I thought you were a Homelite type of guy.



I am, Steve, I definitely am. Tempted to see about taking some non-Homies to Ft Scott to see if there's any interest.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I forgot what kit I need for that Sears D44 saw I bought.....


I usually can get by with just replacing the diaphragm. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I usually can get by with just replacing the diaphragm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Where do I buy it


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Where do I buy it


Oh I read the pkg......  
I'm bringing the homelite family and some others


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Oh I read the pkg......
> I'm bringing the homelite family and some others



I'm trying to cull down my original pick list of 32.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> I'm trying to cull down my original pick list of 32.


Good luck . I am doing the same. Any interest in Olympic s,272,254. 133 dolmar 
i need to make a list.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I won't be able to bring as many as I would like in my SIL townie pickup.[emoji19]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I won't be able to bring as many as I would like in my SIL townie pickup.[emoji19]


Pack them tighter


----------



## Hinerman

Any interest in NFS creamsickles at Ft. Scott? I know my saws are boring but they do what I need them to do...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bring 'em. Just so those of us who have a wider brand experience have some to disparage.[emoji79]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Actually, I wish I still had the big bore MS650 I put together. Just so we could have it to run comparison tests.

But, five Benjamins take up less space in the garage.[emoji6]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. 58 degrees when I woke up today. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Threatening rain here. We actually could use some.


----------



## 67L36Driver

034 found a new home. Had to put the wrap handle off his on it as the new one isn't here yet.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Howdy Jim. You ever find a new case half?


 No I haven't , did you find me one? The case in question is for a 084, good luck huh.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Can anyone use a Jonsered 520 basket case. It needs piston & ring, bearings and seals.
Cut my losses and give it away, I will.

'All the parts are in the box'. Yes, really! Ran before I took it apart, it did.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon Gents, it's been overcast and cloudy for most of the day. Had some thunder boomers earlier, but no rain yet.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Can anyone use a Jonsered 520 basket case. It needs piston & ring, bearings and seals.
> Cut my losses and give it away, I will.
> 
> 'All the parts are in the box'. Yes, really! Ran before I took it apart, it did.


 Carl I could use some parts off of it, I should have some trading material you can use.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Don't need no trade. It's all yours Jim.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Don't need no trade. It's all yours Jim.


Your alright Carl, I don't care what Blondie says.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The drowned/submarine 034 is locked up tight as the hinges of hell. Used my new double end puller to remove flywheel.

Edit: rotating assembly is ruined, cylinder and piston look good. No white death in the crankcase.

Would it be possible to use one of the China complete engines for a MS360 with the handle/tank and gingerbread from this 034?

034 is 'Made in West Germany' so it is really early model.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> No I haven't , did you find me one? The case in question is for a 084, good luck huh.


No luck here Jim..


----------



## Hedgerow

I changed a u joint in the f350 tonight..
Gack....

The most miserable u joint I've ever replaced..
Had to torch the old one out. 
Then had to beat the splined shaft back on...
What a mess..
That job called for a hoist and 2 men, not just me laying under the truck.


----------



## SteveSS

I need to do a fuel pump in my Cherokee. Wanna come help?


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Your alright Carl, I don't care what Blondie says.


Hay Jim  do you have a 360 Homelite ignition? ..... need for a project


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I changed a u joint in the f350 tonight..
> Gack....
> 
> The most miserable u joint I've ever replaced..
> Had to torch the old one out.
> Then had to beat the splined shaft back on...
> What a mess..
> That job called for a hoist and 2 men, not just me laying under the truck.



I have a 5.4 triton to put timing chains in........


----------



## cobey

I got a few bigger logs to take to ft Scott
Part of an elm that's probably 36" or better at the
Thickest part...... one log my dad got is probably 18" and 20 ft long
Unknown wood


----------



## cobey

Ran the new 026 ....... it was fat..... typical dealership sharpened chain
I could peed threw that log quicker  threw a full chisel on It
It pulled ok........ probably needs a muffler mod.... it's quiet
Ran the AWOL echo at dads that makes little saws suck.....
Until yer tired


----------



## cobey

it's pretty nice


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Happy Friday!



Yes it is Chet still have to work Sat. . Only good thing is pension hrs. and over time . Notice more  than . Have other stuff to do.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Jim talked me out of the 034/036 Farmertec engine so, shopping for a crank assembly, bearings and seals.

I can't stand a perfectly good saw apart in a box. [emoji13] Besides I didn't hardly get to run the last one I fixed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Going to call this one 'Das Boot' (English for 'The Boat').


----------



## 67L36Driver

Visited our new Harbor Freight store in River City. They have a nice package of small assorted socket head cap screws in a package for six bux. Wish the had the same in metric.


----------



## sawnami

Stumbled across this site. Pretty interesting. 

http://www.vannattabros.com/saw44.html


----------



## Lurch2

New clutch & transmission in the Dodge this weekend. Time to mess up the new shop.


----------



## workshop

Lurch2 said:


> New clutch & transmission in the Dodge this weekend. Time to mess up the new shop.


I'll be doing a new clutch in the wife's truck Labor Day weekend.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin everone, off today been out mowing. Have a great wk.end.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon Gents, just scored a Bunch of NOS Stihl parts for a hundred dollars. I need to get back home and make the hundred back.


----------



## sunfish

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon Gents, just scored a Bunch of NOS Stihl parts for a hundred dollars. I need to get back home and make the hundred back.


Good to see ya still kickin, Jim! 

My brother is still running that old Husky 351 I brought from you 4 years ago. He loves it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon Gents, just scored a Bunch of NOS Stihl parts for a hundred dollars. I need to get back home and make the hundred back.



I expect a full accounting when we get back home this evening.

Fellow from Witchata carried away the 026 Pro.

Baked beans and BBQ ribs at Ameristar is yummy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> New clutch & transmission in the Dodge this weekend. Time to mess up the new shop.


I thought that truck had a 5 speed manual? You tear it up already?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good afternoon folks


----------



## cobey

Got some of the wood for ft Scott home
Cut a bunch of wood tonight....... probably 3 or 4 pick-up loads








Sorry for double pics


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good afternoon folks



Got all yer chain's Kenneth


----------



## bigtuna

Even in fellas. Hey was wonderin, is 9mm cal. One they generally have on the shelf at wally world as far as ammo goes. I know you still can't buy 22lr. If all the planets are aligned maybe ever now and again you might Find them.would like to buy new handgun, but want to be able to find ammo. Thanks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Get a wheelgun, 38 spl, & reload.


----------



## bigtuna

I usta reload shotgun shells way back when had a mec 600 jr. Kinda like the slide action. But I'm pretty sure i don't want to start reloading carl. Lol. thinkin of selling the husq. 545 to buy a handgun..... gave the son in law the 22 rifle.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have a MEC 600jr on one bench and the RCBS press on my main bench. Darn thing gets in the way of saw tinkering but I refuse to move it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tore down 'Das Boot' and have rinsed the crankcase with mineral spirits three times. The crank/rod assembly now turns freely. The problem was not the water that got in but the trash that came with it.


----------



## Hinerman

Evening gents. Took the boys to ATV racing tonight. We had a blast. Man do those things haul arse. I would die trying to make the first turn as fast as they are going. VP gas fumes stink like crap. I assume that is what they were using; There was a big VP banner there. Give me 2-stroke fumes any day of the week over that stuff. Paid $1.99/gallon for diesel tonight. What are you all paying?


----------



## cobey

I saw it $2.30ish


----------



## Locust Cutter

I learned to reload n Dad's rock chucker supreme and will continue to use it indefinitely. The 9x19mm has come a long way but the .357 is still the gold standard of taking care of people and has been for some time. I Love my Taurus and could see buying a S&W 686 or Ruger GP100 as well.


----------



## Locust Cutter

And for the record, I despise the effects of morphine...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Love my 6" S&W 686, stainless. 


Got it from a coworker years ago. He did a superb trigger job.

Morning midlanders!

More crankcase flushing on 'The Boat' today.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I helped Dad buy a pristine 6" blued Colt Python awhile back. It is an amazing weapon, but my Taurus fits me better and I'm not pissed about the "character" it's developed while on my hip on ranches and farms.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning Carl! I'm trying to type half-way straight while on Oxy and Morphine... It's a bit of a challenge. It sucks having your belly cut open in order to fix your back.


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> Good morning Carl! I'm trying to type half-way straight while on Oxy and Morphine... It's a bit of a challenge. It sucks having your belly cut open in order to fix your back.


 
Wishing you a speedy recovery. Anything we can do?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Working OT today here and having an elm taken down in my back yard. It has trunk rot and want it down before it falls..


----------



## bigtuna

Good mornin.everbody.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> And for the record, I despise the effects of morphine...



BTDT last time I was told to hit the morphine button, it set my recovery back half a day. Got sicker than a dog and lost my equilibrium. 

Hope you mend quickly Brian. You've got saws waiting for you to run at Ft Scott.


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> I thought that truck had a 5 speed manual? You tear it up already?



Been a 4 speed for a while. Design weakness. New tranny with all the upgrades & a dual disk SB going in. Now I'm good for 650ish.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Damn saw I'm waiting on hasn't been scanned in two days. Was supposed to deliver today.[emoji22]


----------



## jetmd

Got to love the 686 Carl, mine is ported with a nice red dot.....fun on steel!

I will take morphine over Demerol any day, that sh*t is nasty. Hope you have a quick and full recovery.

SB has got the good stuff, durability and performance all in one package.

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Good morning Carl! I'm trying to type half-way straight while on Oxy and Morphine... It's a bit of a challenge. It sucks having your belly cut open in order to fix your back.


As long as it fixes ya up, you'll be glad ya had it done..
Hope you recover quick!

And for the record, I'm a wheel gun guy too..
.44 mag is muh favorite general purpose round.


----------



## Hedgerow

Drove the green f350 to Parsons and back the other day. Figured the mileage at 17mpg..
Not too bad.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Love my 6" S&W 686, stainless. View attachment 443887
> 
> 
> Got it from a coworker years ago. He did a superb trigger job.
> 
> Morning midlanders!
> 
> More crankcase flushing on 'The Boat' today.
> View attachment 443889


Carl I have the same gun in 2" >


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl I have the same gun in 2" >


Bet that's an ear splitter..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Bet that's an ear splitter..



HUH


----------



## 67L36Driver

Big trouble.







Locked up and fuel tank/handle broken at front wrap mount.

[emoji12]


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Good morning Carl! I'm trying to type half-way straight while on Oxy and Morphine... It's a bit of a challenge. It sucks having your belly cut open in order to fix your back.


Prayers are sent for you me friend


----------



## cobey

Another water saw?


----------



## cobey

Btw...... I'm sore today


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Another water saw?



Boat anchor?


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Boat anchor?


I could anchor my little 8 ft boat with a mini mac


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> Big trouble.
> View attachment 443911
> 
> View attachment 443912
> 
> View attachment 443913
> 
> 
> Locked up and fuel tank/handle broken at front wrap mount.
> 
> [emoji12]



I will take it


----------



## cobey

I gave away a circular saw today. They make me nervous........
I like my sawsall


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas been with Mark, Ron, Nathan, and Nate (stihlx8) for the past two days helping Nathan fix his driveway.






















I am soooo happy its in the ground. Now, fuel pump time on mommas van......


----------



## workshop

That is some serious duty work there.


----------



## Homelite410

The tube is like 9'10" x 25' long I think.


----------



## cobey

Thanks Jim.... he told me a guy was getting rid of 360 Homelite
Ignition parts on the trading post..... they are heading to me now


----------



## cobey

I'm so happy for Nate, thanks Mike and all the others that helped
You guys rule!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I havn't pulled the jug yet but 95% likely the rod big end bearing went on the 880. 

Outfit trashed a MS650 same way.

Piston and cylinder look good.


----------



## Locust Cutter

This is the incision just below my navel down to my waistline




Just out of recovery on Thursday...



The babies snuggling me on Friday night.

I will be at Pioneer days come hell or high water. IDK though, what lifting restriction(s) I will have at that time. Currently no more that 8# though.


----------



## SteveSS

Ouch! Hope ya get back on your feet soon.


----------



## Hedgerow

Heal well Brian.


----------



## cobey

Will be good to see you Bryan


----------



## cobey

New smart phone ....... learning..


----------



## workshop

Carb kit for the Countervibe came in yesterday. Pulled the carb off this afternoon, for the 12th time, cleaned everything out good and put the new kit in. Underneath the metering diaphragm was a plate that holds the lever and needle. There were 2 different gaskets that could go in it. No problem, just matched up the new with the old. Put the carb back on, started it, idled great. But still no high speed. Hmmmm. Pulled the carb back off, which I'm getting very good at,  pulled that metering plate off and put in the other gasket, which had slightly different channels to it. Put it all back together and installed. Started it up and prestow. Now it revs up. Sweet. Guess somebody was in it before me. Guy I got it from said it hadn't been run in 10 years. Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> New smart phone ....... learning..



I hate getting newer smart phones. They're smarter than I am.


----------



## jetmd

Mike.........that looks like some serious Fun!

That's just not fair, you guys need to let me know next time!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I hate getting newer smart phones. They're smarter than I am.


I got it to where I can turn the data off and use WiFi 
So it won't eat my data


----------



## Hedgerow

Mine just eats data...


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have WiFi but we wrote down the password and now can't find it. [emoji20] I go to McDonalds or Panera Bread to update my phone.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dolmar 6400 project saw should hit my porch Monday morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Saw Bozos. Working OT this AM, going to church, then splitting some pecan this afternoon. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Mr H!

Morning midlanders!

USPS deliver parcel select on Sunday's?

Tracking shows the Dolmar left KC Kansas fifteen hours ago.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Mr H!
> 
> Morning midlanders!
> 
> USPS deliver parcel select on Sunday's?
> 
> Tracking shows the Dolmar left KC Kansas fifteen hours ago.



I get Amazon orders on Sunday. The first time I thought their delivery report was wrong until I checked my mail box.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> We have WiFi but we wrote down the password and now can't find it. [emoji20] I go to McDonalds or Panera Bread to update my phone.[emoji6]



Carl check the wifi router there is usually a sticker on the back that has the passcode.....

Not sure about that Sunday delivery. I have seen some commercials about Sunday delivery though!


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Carl check the wifi router there is usually a sticker on the back that has the passcode.....
> 
> Not sure about that Sunday delivery. I have seen some commercials about Sunday delivery though!



Yup, I saw it on TV so it must be true! ROFL


----------



## lumberjackchef

Had to do a little maintenance at the 2 yr. Point on the eagle. Before..






After..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Client's sheriff car?

We have the deputy daughter. She was with us at the KCI charity cut.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's.

Well you know it is a long way from KC to Joe town......at least a couple of hours if you are walkin!

I just called FedEx about my item that was suppose to be delivered Saturday, when I checked last night
it had no delivery info available. Now they say it will be delivered on Tuesday 01 SEP. They are all the
same. I am so happy Brenda retired and got out of FedEx....that place is getting worse by the day.

Carry on


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's.
> 
> Well you know it is a long way from KC to Joe town......at least a couple of hours if you are walkin!
> 
> I just called FedEx about my item that was suppose to be delivered Saturday, when I checked last night
> it had no delivery info available. Now they say it will be delivered on Tuesday 01 SEP. They are all the
> same. I am so happy Brenda retired and got out of FedEx....that place is getting worse by the day.
> 
> Carry on



St Joe is getting a new manager soon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WTH! I see the Fedx and UPS planes at KCI from the highway and they send stuff for Smithville to St Joe? Good grief!

OTOH, I had a guide bar circle the drain at the USPS KC Kansas sort facility for eight days. Yikes!


----------



## workshop

I read the other day that USPS contracted with Amazon to deliver their packages on Sunday. No regular mail, though.


----------



## workshop

I tracked a FedEx package once. Was Scheduled to be delivered on a Friday. Arrived at the Springfield facility on a Tuesday and sat there until Friday, then it was delivered.


----------



## jetmd

Ahhhh........sawnami do tell? Do you work for FedEx also? St Joe has went through a LOT of managers
in the years that Brenda was at MCIR!


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> Ahhhh........sawnami do tell? Do you work for FedEx also? St Joe has went through a LOT of managers
> in the years that Brenda was at MCIR!



Tammi (my wife) is a Ramp Agent at SGFR.


----------



## Hedgerow

When I order stuff from McMaster Carr, I get it next day from Chicago to Springfield , MO..
Fed ex or UPS.. Both ground.. Order before 5:00PM, delivers at 3:30 or so.
For all the boo boo's ya hear about, they do some pretty impressive stuff sometimes.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> When I order stuff from McMaster Carr, I get it next day from Chicago to Springfield , MO..
> Fed ex or UPS.. Both ground.. Order before 5:00PM, delivers at 3:30 or so.
> For all the boo boo's ya hear about, they do some pretty impressive stuff sometimes.



I've got a discount tool supplier that I receive orders from in less than 24 hrs. Whether it be hand tools or 80 lb. hydraulic jacks. Of course, I've ordered a couple dollars worth from them so far this year. That may be an incentive for them.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> I've got a discount tool supplier that I receive orders from in less than 24 hrs. Whether it be hand tools or 80 lb. hydraulic jacks. Of course, I've ordered a couple dollars worth from them so far this year. That may be an incentive for them.


There are certain regions and routes that just work real well. The volume of freight and packages allows for a boat load of trips each day from spr to StLouis at all hours of the day, and same for StLouis to Chicago.. 
We ship about 200 skids of product all over the 4 states area every week, and fed ex freight covers that area like a blanket, all one day points. But everything going to ok city or Texas gets on a Dugan truck. That's their strong suit.


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Ramp Agent'. Our son Michael is one for Delta at KCI. Baggage handler really.

Quite often mother gets a call from Michael's phone but all we hear is him bumping around in a plane's belly. 'Butt dialed' he has.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Packing up the Escape for another week in TN this week. Blah! Have a good one.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> 'Ramp Agent'. Our son Michael is one for Delta at KCI. Baggage handler really.
> 
> Quite often mother gets a call from Michael's phone but all we hear is him bumping around in a plane's belly. 'Butt dialed' he has.



Tammi has to plan container placement within the 757 according to weight, documents dangerous goods and the container that they go in (one has a remote triggered Halon hose coupled to it), calculates fuel on board and orders it if needed, marshalls the aircraft away from the terminal, de-ices the aircraft when required, documents and verifies the credentials of "jumpseaters", etc, etc. if the aircraft is one minute late in departing it takes volumes of paperwork to explain the cause.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Morning gents. Packing up the Escape for another week in TN this week. Blah! Have a good one.



Hey Steve, just believe that you'll come across several chainsaw finds along the way. Maybe that'll make it better.


----------



## workshop

Something up with Acres website? Haven't been able to get on since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Something up with Acres website? Haven't been able to get on since yesterday afternoon.



Yep, Steve, I haven't been able to get on either.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Mike.........that looks like some serious Fun!
> 
> That's just not fair, you guys need to let me know next time!


We could have use your portable welder. We rented 2 miller bobcat 225's and I'm glad we had 2, it went much faster.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Mine just eats data...


I locked mine in 3g and that helps me a lot. Turn off auto update, turn off auto play video in Facebook also.


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS880 necropsy: 
Broken front AV mount allowed some turd head to yank on a pinch. Thereby, it pulled off the impulse line at the crankcase. There was enuff vapor pressure (summer) to push fuel to the carb allowing it to run on. The resultant overspeed wiped out the rod big end bearing and small bits if the roller cage damaged the piston/rings.


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> MS880 necropsy:
> Broken front AV mount allowed some turd head to yank on a pinch. Thereby, it pulled off the impulse line at the crankcase. There was enuff vapor pressure (summer) to push fuel to the carb allowing it to run on. The resultant overspeed wiped out the rod big end bearing and small bits if the roller cage damaged the piston/rings.
> View attachment 444101



Ouchy!


----------



## sawnami

OK that one got the old arthritic hip compressed pretty tight in the socket hefting it up on the rail. Whew!







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow

That hackberry limb/half tree made more wood than I thought..


----------



## jetmd

Brenda was a Ramp Agent also for 15 yrs before she retired.

Mike, you know I would have been more than happy to load up the Bobcat and come burn some
rod for anyone of you guys. Please next time just let me know ahead of time and I will be there!!


----------



## sawnami

Now all I gotta do is stack. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Now all I gotta do is stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I wish you would have said something, Steve. I would have helped.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> That hackberry limb/half tree made more wood than I thought..


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> View attachment 444132
> View attachment 444133



All this elm came from the one tree my dad knocked down



This is the last of that elm
I picked up the "Sanford and son" trailer
From dads last night


----------



## cobey

Probably four times this must wood on the ground up at dads
His killer cows hate me..... I half to watch my back


----------



## lumberjackchef

Neighbor down the road from my house is putting in a new fence so they been cleaning the old hedge limbs . he told me I better get up there and get as much as I could before he pushes it in a pile and burns it. Tarin and I went and got a trailer load so far. There is probably 10 more there of nice medium sized stuff!!


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> I wish you would have said something, Steve. I would have helped.


I appreciate that Steve but I took my time and it wasn't too hard to get done. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I appreciate that Steve but I took my time and it wasn't too hard to get done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Hey Steve, there was no fuel line in the tank of that d44 that I got in Springfield.
I put one on and it runs and pulls fuel intermittently....
May still need a diaphragm....


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Hey Steve, there was no fuel line in the tank of that d44 that I got in Springfield.
> I put one on and it runs and pulls fuel intermittently....
> May still need a diaphragm....


I wonder if the tank vent is working properly.


----------



## Hinerman

Pouring down rain here right now. Split some pecan this afternoon. Grilled burgers for Sam and a few friends.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Hey Steve, there was no fuel line in the tank of that d44 that I got in Springfield.
> I put one on and it runs and pulls fuel intermittently....
> May still need a diaphragm....


You don't happen to have a pressure tester to check crankcase seals do you? It works great to check out a carb with. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I wonder if the tank vent is working properly.


Ya the vent works


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> You don't happen to have a pressure tester to check crankcase seals do you? It works great to check out a carb with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


How do you pressure test a carb ????? Never heard of that


----------



## sawnami

Pressurize it through the fuel inlet until the needle pops off the seat. It should re-seat around 10 PSI and hold. Use a vacuum pump on the pulse port and pump it with the pump valve open and watch for the pressure to decrease as you pump it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> Hey Steve, just believe that you'll come across several chainsaw finds along the way. Maybe that'll make it better.


I'm browsing CL right now. Nothing to speak of yet, but the week is young.


----------



## Homelite410

Got the fuel pump out of mommas van....... Stamped made in USA Walbro.


----------



## Hedgerow

Best go on and replace it with the zama from O'Reilly's..

Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow

Missing a bunch of saw nuts sitting with me by this fire.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Best go on and replace it with the zama from O'Reilly's..
> 
> Lol..


Excepting the Zamas that come on the McCulloch 2014 types, my track record with them is spotty at best.


----------



## Redhorse

Hinerman said:


> There is a mill near Neosho, MO, just off hwy 60. Did you know it was there?


That one is closer to Monet believe it is Ozark Stave co. bout 5 miles from me. White Oak only, parent company is near Cabool I think. They were giving away the ends and pieces they couldn't use for staves for a while when they started. But now they chip them, they are the #1 supplier to kingsford charcoal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

Redhorse said:


> That one is closer to Monet believe it is Ozark Stave co. bout 5 miles from me. White Oak only, parent company is near Cabool I think. They were giving away the ends and pieces they couldn't use for staves for a while when they started. But now they chip them, they are the #1 supplier to kingsford charcoal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
No, the one I am referring to is called Missouri Walnut. You can use google maps to see where it is. Apparently they only process Walnut for shipment all over the world.

http://www.mo-walnut.com/en/index.asp


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> No, the one I am referring to is called Missouri Walnut. You can use google maps to see where it is. Apparently they only process Walnut for shipment all over the world.
> 
> http://www.mo-walnut.com/en/index.asp


That mill is actually owned by a Chinese firm now.
That's where most all of it was going last I talked with josh.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

MS880 crankshaft, $302.30. Fuel tank, $233.48.

Going to sit on him a spell.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> That mill is actually owned by a Chinese firm now.
> That's where most all of it was going last I talked with josh.


 
Seems crazy for a Chinese firm to own a walnut mill in Neosho MO. I guess it all boils down to $$$$. The family couldn't resist the offer and they still profit from the business (can't say I blame them); and the Chinese save money on Walnut price by owning the mill, get the highest quality available, and sell what they don't need. 

I wonder if that is where all those Walnut trees Alan harvested ended up.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> MS880 crankshaft, $302.30. Fuel tank, $233.48.
> 
> Going to sit on him a spell.


 
What does a P/C cost?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Aftermarket, 90-120 bux.

Don't need it for this carcass.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Aftermarket, 90-120 bux.
> 
> Don't need it for this carcass.


 
Oh, I thought that picture you posted earlier showed an unsalvageable piston. I just assumed the cylinder was ruined...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Oh, I thought that picture you posted earlier showed an unsalvageable piston. I just assumed the cylinder was ruined...



Nope, just a slight scratch in the cylinder and the damage to the piston is minor and above the rings. A flake of the rod bearing cage jammed him near TDC.

Now to call Bishops to see about a used fuel tank.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dolmar 6400 got here. 170 psi. That may be due to a dose of oil in the cylinder. Check again after a good run, we will.





Been itching to get my hands on one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

After some fast idle and piss reving we are at 165 psi.

The carb setting are not making any sense. Maybe the rubber goods are too stiff from age.

I'm liking what I see in this thing a lot.


----------



## jetmd

Funny how rubber gets stiff from age, other things not so much.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> After some fast idle and piss reving we are at 165 psi.
> 
> The carb setting are not making any sense. Maybe the rubber goods are too stiff from age.
> 
> I'm liking what I see in this thing a lot.


Of course you do Carl, it's a Dolmar.
Hooked he is.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> After some fast idle and piss reving we are at 165 psi.
> 
> The carb setting are not making any sense. Maybe the rubber goods are too stiff from age.
> 
> I'm liking what I see in this thing a lot.



They are nice


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Dolmar 6400 got here. 170 psi. That may be due to a dose of oil in the cylinder. Check again after a good run, we will.
> View attachment 444252
> 
> View attachment 444253
> 
> 
> Been itching to get my hands on one.


Ahem....(Big Bore)....Cough, cough.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bishops in Perry, Kansas is closed until the fourteenth of September. I have to wait till then to check their junk inventory for 880 parts.[emoji20]


----------



## cobey

Thanks to mo Jim and KY sawman 
Jim for calling me and letting me know he was 
Giving them out for shipping, and KY for salvaging
Two complete homelite 360 ignition systems
Out of two dead saws and sending them to me
Thank you both........
I likes 360 Homelites


----------



## cobey

I made little ceader slabs by noodling 
Some today . A lady at church that gave me 
The logs wants little nome house roofs for the little 
Nome houses I made her out of the stumps
I know it's cheesy but it will make her happy. 
This beater 024 I put together has some poop 
Cutting bar deep with an old aggressive chain


----------



## Redhorse

Hinerman said:


> No, the one I am referring to is called Missouri Walnut. You can use google maps to see where it is. Apparently they only process Walnut for shipment all over the world.
> 
> http://www.mo-walnut.com/en/index.asp



You can't see that one from 60 hwy, I didn't really know that one was there, go by there several times a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Summer is back. Morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Summer is back. Morning



Morning Kenneth!

Morning midlanders!

Found the 'carb' problem on the Dolmar. Flywheel side main bearing is loose. Reason we can't get the low speed mix set right. It's sucking enuff air at low speed to mess it up.

Just means we will have more work in him than intended.

Clean him up with the famous 'Driver Dip' this am.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> Seems crazy for a Chinese firm to own a walnut mill in Neosho MO. I guess it all boils down to $$$$. The family couldn't resist the offer and they still profit from the business (can't say I blame them); and the Chinese save money on Walnut price by owning the mill, get the highest quality available, and sell what they don't need.
> 
> I wonder if that is where all those Walnut trees Alan harvested ended up.


Yep seems crazy but they pay good money and keep the market rolling. My buddy Darick carves in a log yard about 10 miles from there now right off 86 and BB. You can see it from the road. They guy that owns that yard sells a lot of logs to Missouri walnut as well as container ships them all over the world. They just put in a large debarker last year so they could atop having to fumigate the logs before shipping over seas. Most if his buyers show up in fancy foreign rides speaking broken English at best...... If your ever driving by stop by and ask for Darick and check out some of his carvings!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> ....Clean him up with the famous 'Driver Dip' this am.


 what would the famous driver dip be composed of. are you saying you dip the entire saw?


----------



## 67L36Driver

'The Driver Dip' consists of digging the big chunks off with an old cheap steak knife after removing covers. Followed by scrub with parts cleaning brushes and mineral spirit. Squirt all over with O'Reilleys foaming engine degreaser. Follow up with hot water squirted from garden hose.

Covers are washed down separate. Takes about an hour but if you have to remove the jug, keeps crap out of the crankcase.

Put it back together and run 'till hot in case moisture got in.

Much more pleasant to work on.


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin fellas, kill Wagon came this afternoon, took the last sow to the butcher., got 2 baby pigs left , once there gone I'll be outa the pig buidness, I'm OK with that for a while


----------



## Locust Cutter

I dont want to raise them, but I would like to go to OK or TX (or MO or AR if they have them) and hunt some smaller wild sows to make my ow bacon, sausage and chops...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I dont want to raise them, but I would like to go to OK or TX (or MO or AR if they have them) and hunt some smaller wild sows to make my ow bacon, sausage and chops...


You may be very let down with the quality of pork those wild critters produce..
Not that they ain't fun to hunt.
But more like venison than pork..
Super tough hide, and no fat.

But if you like dry and gamey, you may enjoy them.

Deffinately not the "other white meat"..


----------



## Locust Cutter

I definitely prefer fatty, succulent pork (that sounded horrible)... I figured If I anchored the younger ones it would be better?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You may be very let down with the quality of pork those wild critters produce..
> Not that they ain't fun to hunt.
> But more like venison than pork..
> Super tough hide, and no fat.
> 
> But if you like dry and gamey, you may enjoy them.
> 
> Deffinately not the "other white meat"..


You treed me Matt that was some nasty stuff....ugh
Even the ones they let go because they didn't want to feed
When the price went down tasted yucky when they were out wild
For a bit


----------



## cobey

Morning all..... have a good safe day


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Cobey!!!
Morning Everyone else!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Spencer (6 months) is in Children's Mercy in KC. Critical condition.
Spent all day there yesterday and likely go back down there this morning.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Spencer (6 months) is in Children's Mercy in KC. Critical condition.
> Spent all day there yesterday and likely go back down there this morning.


 

Oh no. What is going on? Any idea?


----------



## Homelite410

Oh no....


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Spencer (6 months) is in Children's Mercy in KC. Critical condition.
> Spent all day there yesterday and likely go back down there this morning.



They are supposed to be the best. My niece was there over the weekend. 


Morning to all.


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Spencer (6 months) is in Children's Mercy in KC. Critical condition.
> Spent all day there yesterday and likely go back down there this morning.


What's going on Carl?


----------



## SteveSS

Morning fellas. Gas prices are all over the board here in middle TN. I've seen regular unleaded as low as $2.01, and as high as $2.26. All within thirty miles or so. Seems weird to me.

I sure hope baby Spencer is doing ok, Carl. Will say a prayer for him.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spencer was injured while in Michael's care yesterday morning. Stopped breathing and rushed to hospital while paramedics performed CPR. In a coma now with bleeding on the brain. Stable condition when we left 7 pm yesterday.

Michael (bipolar) was hauled off to police station for investigation of suspected child abuse. Released when he requested legal council.

I was able to see my grandson for a few minutes at 7 pm and he is stable and moving one foot while the RN was giving him meds.


----------



## Hedgerow

Keep us posted Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Back story: Barbara an I are adoptive parents. We got Michael (32) when he was three weeks old and his sister Sarah (35) at two months old.
Michael's biological father was a piece of work. Doper!
So we have blamed his bipolar on his genetic paternal background. God only knows, really.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that just sucks carl. offering prayers to the great healer for spencer's total recovery.
I can only imagine the emotions you're experiencing but trust you're able to maintain yourself. spencer needs you now more than ever.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Caution to would be adoptive parents: 

Pay attention to a child's biological background. Learn as much as possible about family medical history.

Michael has had serious problems since he was eight. At first it was tagged ADHD and now as bipolar. When he is stable and on the proper meds he is a warm and loving person.


----------



## 67L36Driver

On the plus side (?), I know how to get to the KC Metro police station. 7601 Prospect in south KC.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks guys for letting me unload on you.

Blondie with Michael's boys. Toby and Spencer.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

here for ya bro. unload as necessary


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Thanks guys for letting me unload on you.


 
No problem. Keep unloading as needed. I can't imagine what you are going through....getting choked up thinking about it. Will pray for you now.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I feel for you Carl. My Mother has been Bi-polar/Manic Depressive her whole life (along with some other issues from childhood) and I grew up with the wild swings from screaming the most unimaginable things at a child to over the top lovey-dovey let me buy you something to make up for it crap... I had to call the cops on her a few years back as she was within minutes to hours of committing suicide. She was on Lithium until I was around 12 and then She decided that she no longer had a problem. She stopped using the meds and I lost the mother I knew to Dr Jekel/Mr. Hyde swings of brain chemicals... She did more damage with words than anyone has ever tried to do to me physically in any capacity.

I don't know what to tell you other than try to keep a level head, get as much of the facts as you can and try not to blow your top if you can avoid it. It'll only make things worse.
If you need anything, I'm still on minor pain meds but I'm pretty coherent and I think you have my number.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Locust Cutter said:


> I feel for you Carl. My Mother has been Bi-polar/Manic Depressive her whole life (along with some other issues from childhood) and I grew up with the wild swings from screaming the most unimaginable things at a child to over the top lovey-dovey let me buy you something to make up for it crap... I had to call the cops on her a few years back as she was within minutes to hours of committing suicide. She was on Lithium until I was around 12 and then She decided that she no longer had a problem. She stopped using the meds and I lost the mother I knew to Dr Jekel/Mr. Hyde swings of brain chemicals... She did more damage with words than anyone has ever tried to do to me physically in any capacity.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you other than try to keep a level head, get as much of the facts as you can and try not to blow your top if you can avoid it. It'll only make things worse.
> If you need anything, I'm still on minor pain meds but I'm pretty coherent and I think you have my number.


Thanks bud.


----------



## bigtuna

Carl sorry to hear about your plight. Prayers have gone out to the great healer. My mother was bypolar, very rough child hood, "her" not me. God bless


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Spencer (6 months) is in Children's Mercy in KC. Critical condition.
> Spent all day there yesterday and likely go back down there this morning.


Prayers from Pittsburg my friend


----------



## cobey

Let me know if you need anything Carl


----------



## workshop

Prayers from the Ozarks, my friend.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Here he is. Eyelids open a bit sometimes, fingers and feet move occasionally.
Hope this works as Hospital is a Sprint 'black hole'.


----------



## jetmd

Carl, just say the word if you need anything. Keep in mind Brenda and I are about half way between Children's and Joe town, we live right off of Hwy 169.
If you need a pit stop or hot cup of joe, a snack or anything. Brenda is retired and home most of the time. Our door is always open.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oh my God... f you need anything, let me know.


----------



## Hedgerow

Poor little fella.
Prayer up for spencer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl Please continue the updates prayers for you Barbra, Spenser and his mother.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks fellas. 

Small amount of progress today. Moving fingers and feet a bit more. And eyes open a little bit.

Going back in the morning.


----------



## cobey

Old mag picture for my buddy Carl


----------



## sawnami

Carl, praying that God will guide the hands and decisions of the professionals that are attending to Spencer and for healing and total restoration.


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> You may be very let down with the quality of pork those wild critters produce..
> Not that they ain't fun to hunt.
> But more like venison than pork..
> Super tough hide, and no fat.
> 
> But if you like dry and gamey, you may enjoy them.
> 
> Deffinately not the "other white meat"..



They make really good sausage


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## sawnami

Gettin some ready for Ft Scott. 







Put a carb kit in a Zip that Ward brought me some time ago. Now I've got a running example of that design of saw. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Recharge with Black Silk and back to KC.


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> They make really good sausage


Yes.. Good, dry, spicy breakfast sausages.
May wanna mix with some domestic hog fat for frying.. 
Lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I had some smoked wild hog they put about three layers of thick sliced bacon all around it. It was really good.

Good morning Carl . Keep recharged.


----------



## cobey

Hi all , running the cnc router. It's a long day.


----------



## cobey

Last year at ft Scott


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hi! From an unattended 'puter at the horse pistol.

Coby: What is that yellow saw top right corner?


----------



## Homelite410

That looks like a 3-10 electric start to me.


----------



## workshop

Yep, 10 series electric start Mcculloch.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hardly any change today with Spencer. Running slight fever from some infection. Kidneys are putting out.

Will go back down tomorrow.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Yep, 10 series electric start Mcculloch.


Hi Steve!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hang in there pawpaw. blessings on you and yours


----------



## bigtuna

Afternoon everone, Carl hope everthing starts Goin your way, praying for the little guy. Oh the hangin weight of the sow 333.lbs both halves. Skin off, and gutted. .43 lb process chg. Plus additional .40 something cents what ever the cure weight is. Just bacon , jowl, hocks.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Hi! From an unattended 'puter at the horse pistol.
> 
> Coby: What is that yellow saw top right corner?


That was Allen's 3-10 electronic start


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Hardly any change today with Spencer. Running slight fever from some infection. Kidneys are putting out.
> 
> Will go back down tomorrow.


Prayers for him to get better


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> That was Allen's 3-10 electronic start


 it has a boo-frog carb


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Hardly any change today with Spencer. Running slight fever from some infection. Kidneys are putting out.
> 
> Will go back down tomorrow.


Glad his kidneys are working...


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Steve!


Howdy, Mike.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hi! [emoji4]


----------



## Locust Cutter

Howdy Y'all! I'm now making it from awakening in the morning until about 1600-1700 before having to take any sort of pain meds. For having back surgery 1 week ago now, I'm pretty stoked about that. Better yet, the nerve pains and sympathetic muscle spasms I was having seem to be gone (for now)... Thank God!

Carl, I'm praying that your little guy is getting all of the attention he needs and God willing he will make a full recovery. Once that happens, I hope you can figure out what happened, no matter how painful it might be, and make sure it never happens again for his sake.


----------



## cobey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hi! [emoji4]


Hi


----------



## cobey

Did a little work to the super XL' s the junkyard saw got a muffler mod
(It had a modern restrictive muffler on it) now it sounds like a Homelite 
The big red sawnami xl got a flat black clutch cover to match its flat black
Old school mag air filter cover ..... I got a red,white, and blue
Homelite sticker for the cover..... they look a little better 
Than stock......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got a routine going. Down 29 thru 14 miles of overpass repair at mid morning to avoid the crazy commuters. Visit Mr. Tiny Guy in Children's Mercy till early afternoon. Then back home before the circus starts up again.

Discovered a 'puter in the PICU waiting room that one can use to access the 'net.

Inside the hospital is almost no cell service for why IDK.

Tinker a bit with saws but little progress as we are waiting on parts.

Oh, and, Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hanging out in Children's Mercy is both the most uplifting and depressing experience. Seeing a steady stream of little people going by with all manner of ailments.


----------



## jetmd

You are correct Carl. So many strong young people fighting the good fight!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all .


----------



## jerrycmorrow

still asking for God's healing touch on your Spencer.
howdy everone


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> still asking for God's healing touch on your Spencer.
> howdy everone


Prayers continue from Pittsburg also


----------



## 67L36Driver

It must be working as Spencer is opening his eyes and following our voice.



Lots different than Thursday.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> It must be working as Spencer is opening his eyes and following our voice.
> View attachment 445093
> 
> 
> Lots different than Thursday.


Thank goodness. 
Prayers still being sent from the Ozarks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

That's great Carl.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

outstanding


----------



## lumberjackchef

Praise God! Keeping them prayers flowing. Thank you Lord!


----------



## RVALUE

I have a lot fewer saws to work on. Last Saturday night, a large load of my tools, including saws, were carried out. (It may have been handled by a 20 foot trailer belonging to the city, and they got so much they ditched the cities' lawnmowers to get more goodies.  

One more nail in the coffin....................


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> I have a lot fewer saws to work on. Last Saturday night, a large load of my tools, including saws, were carried out. (It may have been handled by a 20 foot trailer belonging to the city, and they got so much they ditched the cities' lawnmowers to get more goodies.
> 
> One more nail in the coffin....................



Geez Dan. That's hard news. Any luck with the authorities?


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> I have a lot fewer saws to work on. Last Saturday night, a large load of my tools, including saws, were carried out. (It may have been handled by a 20 foot trailer belonging to the city, and they got so much they ditched the cities' lawnmowers to get more goodies.
> 
> One more nail in the coffin....................


So sorry Dan


----------



## RVALUE

But!!!! I am in a MUCH better place spiritually and emotionally!


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> I have a lot fewer saws to work on. Last Saturday night, a large load of my tools, including saws, were carried out. (It may have been handled by a 20 foot trailer belonging to the city, and they got so much they ditched the cities' lawnmowers to get more goodies.
> 
> One more nail in the coffin....................



Sorry to hear that Dan. I hope they find them quickly...........or that they get caught red handed next time by the wrong person.


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> But!!!! I am in a MUCH better place spiritually and emotionally!


That's great to hear my friend


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> I have a lot fewer saws to work on. Last Saturday night, a large load of my tools, including saws, were carried out. (It may have been handled by a 20 foot trailer belonging to the city, and they got so much they ditched the cities' lawnmowers to get more goodies.
> 
> One more nail in the coffin....................


Rat bastards. [emoji35] sorry to hear. Glad you're talking it so well, though... You can always use one of my saws, my friend.


----------



## cobey

Got the carb kit in the Remington bantam .......
Need to run it with some Richer mix..... more oil
That thing wants to flow some fuel!


----------



## RVALUE

To whom it may concern:



On August 29, 2015 my shop was burglarized, and over $ 75,000 worth of tools and equipment was taken. The building was entered via force, and in an area that did not indicate that the perpetrators were knowledgeable of the shop's layout. I do not believe they have worked there before. This comes at a crucial time in redigun.com's time, when everything is on the line.



Within the subsequent police investigation, I was arrested on the spot for an outstanding warrant for “failure to pay child support.”



I spent 5 horrible days in the Benton County Jail. I was very fortunate to get a trial in that amount of time. In the first 3 ½ days I was very angry, blaming my ex-wife for putting me there. I then came to a sense of peace. This is all the while when my shop was left open with a lot more 'stuff' in there that could be carried out.



Due to the fact that it was such a great amount of child support that I owed, I was investigated. It turns out that I was paying the child support incorrectly, according to the county office and computer. I had called the state office, and was told I could pre-pay the amounts. This was incorrect. I was also paying by the month, but it was entered into the computer as a weekly amount due. ( This in effect held me to 75 % of my payments being missed, according to the computer.) To be honest, when my business really was in trouble I missed a few payments. It appears to be like 4 or 5 payments.



To the average investigator, it appeared that I had missed 80 % of my payments. According to the prosecutor, the computer does not recognize over payments, even though it disperses them. (When they are due)



When my ex-wife applied for some insurance, she put her child support down as a source of income, which is legitimate. This agency investigated. Their findings appears to have triggered the arrest warrant. Not paying 80% of one's payments, is akin to not paying any, and this is what the rumor was that was circulated around town.



I was investigated and found to 'not be innocent' ( I was not 100% paid, maybe 80 – 90 % paid), but nowhere in the category that it appeared, (80 % NOT PAID) and not an amount that would trigger an arrest. I was immediately released. (OK, 6 hours later, LOL)



Once again, this was a tremendous learning experience. I am so thankful to have had it, NOW THAT I AM OUT and it is over!



I am at the most peace I have ever been in now. This is regardless that my financial issues are no better, and may even be worse. I am at peace with all mankind! 



I am so thankful to Jesus that my wife and family remained faithful and optimistic, and survived this ordeal. For once in my life I am not ashamed of being arrested, or being in the public spotlight.

Tarry on Friends!


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> To whom it may concern:
> 
> 
> 
> On August 29, 2015 my shop was burglarized, and over $ 75,000 worth of tools and equipment was taken. The building was entered via force, and in an area that did not indicate that the perpetrators were knowledgeable of the shop's layout. I do not believe they have worked there before. This comes at a crucial time in redigun.com's time, when everything is on the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Within the subsequent police investigation, I was arrested on the spot for an outstanding warrant for “failure to pay child support.”
> 
> 
> 
> I spent 5 horrible days in the Benton County Jail. I was very fortunate to get a trial in that amount of time. In the first 3 ½ days I was very angry, blaming my ex-wife for putting me there. I then came to a sense of peace. This is all the while when my shop was left open with a lot more 'stuff' in there that could be carried out.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the fact that it was such a great amount of child support that I owed, I was investigated. It turns out that I was paying the child support incorrectly, according to the county office and computer. I had called the state office, and was told I could pre-pay the amounts. This was incorrect. I was also paying by the month, but it was entered into the computer as a weekly amount due. ( This in effect held me to 75 % of my payments being missed, according to the computer.) To be honest, when my business really was in trouble I missed a few payments. It appears to be like 4 or 5 payments.
> 
> 
> 
> To the average investigator, it appeared that I had missed 80 % of my payments. According to the prosecutor, the computer does not recognize over payments, even though it disperses them. (When they are due)
> 
> 
> 
> When my ex-wife applied for some insurance, she put her child support down as a source of income, which is legitimate. This agency investigated. Their findings appears to have triggered the arrest warrant. Not paying 80% of one's payments, is akin to not paying any, and this is what the rumor was that was circulated around town.
> 
> 
> 
> I was investigated and found to 'not be innocent' ( I was not 100% paid, maybe 80 – 90 % paid), but nowhere in the category that it appeared, (80 % NOT PAID) and not an amount that would trigger an arrest. I was immediately released. (OK, 6 hours later, LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, this was a tremendous learning experience. I am so thankful to have had it, NOW THAT I AM OUT and it is over!
> 
> 
> 
> I am at the most peace I have ever been in now. This is regardless that my financial issues are no better, and may even be worse. I am at peace with all mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so thankful to Jesus that my wife and family remained faithful and optimistic, and survived this ordeal. For once in my life I am not ashamed of being arrested, or being in the public spotlight.
> 
> Tarry on Friends!



That is crazy Dan. Keep letting your light shine. If you need anything let us know. I know you won't (let us know if there is anything we can do) but I need to say it anyway.


----------



## RVALUE

Since Marie is also a member here, I can say you guys are my best friends!


----------



## cobey

It will work out Dan .......... the Lord will have a plan for you......


----------



## RVALUE

cobey said:


> It will work out Dan .......... the Lord will have a plan for you......



Jesus HAS a plan for me.............  

I'm a bit tired of adding to my testimony though! 

d


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> Jesus HAS a plan for me.............
> 
> I'm a bit tired of adding to my testimony though!
> 
> d


Well, someone's gotta keep us thinking bout it, muh friend.[emoji56] 
We're here for ya, you know how to get ahold of us folk if the need arises... Till then, we'll just go ahead and keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

May just send the daughter down to Children's Mercy with Blondie. 55 miles in KC traffic has worn me down.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. My day to finally sleep in and the dog started barking and whining. I have a tough time going back to sleep once my eyes open. Anybody need a dog?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Carl - That is truly wonderful! I'd like to meet him some day!

Dan, holy crap? Is theft that bad around you? (obviously for you it is, but...).


----------



## lumberjackchef

Dan you always maketh me smile Brother! The testing of our faith worketh Patience. God will bless your obedience!

Carl Hows the little guy doing today? Many more prayers being sent for everyone involved in your situatuion there.

Just dropped off a carved oak slab chair to a local cancer victims ministry for their fundraiser. I was talking to the lady about their clients and if any of them needed firewood!!! Charity cut anyone? Trying to set up something for us here in SEK. We will be doing some logging starting next month and I already have one landowner onboard for us using all the tops to donate for charity firewood. So get those chains sharp boys I may need some help!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oak slab tiger paw chair!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Dan you always maketh me smile Brother! The testing of our faith worketh Patience. God will bless your obedience!
> 
> Carl Hows the little guy doing today? Many more prayers being sent for everyone involved in your situatuion there.
> 
> Just dropped off a carved oak slab chair to a local cancer victims ministry for their fundraiser. I was talking to the lady about their clients and if any of them needed firewood!!! Charity cut anyone? Trying to set up something for us here in SEK. We will be doing some logging starting next month and I already have one landowner onboard for us using all the tops to donate for charity firewood. So get those chains sharp boys I may need some help!!


You know I'm in........ I'll call you later


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> Jesus HAS a plan for me.............
> 
> I'm a bit tired of adding to my testimony though!
> 
> d


Yes he does..... things will calm down...... sometimes
He has to rearrange things for us .... it's tough sometimes
But I see his grace working in you Dan. Call if I can help


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks guys. Prolly head south later. Being Saturday we won't have the crazy traffic to deal with.

The Dolmar runs/cuts. Needle/seat leaking so can't get it to idle but acts normal at WOT.


----------



## cobey

HI Carl and Steve and all..............


----------



## Hedgerow

Runnin corn everywhere around here..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Runnin corn everywhere around here..



Translate for us townies please.

Hospital called and wants no visitors for Spencer today. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

They are harvesting and running trucks full corn to the grain elevator.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I see where it's turning but thought it was a bit early?


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> I was talking to the lady about their clients and if any of them needed firewood!!! Charity cut anyone? Trying to set up something for us here in SEK.



Let me think about it. I thought about it.....Yes!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> I see where it's turning but thought it was a bit early?


Have to remember Matt's South about 150 miles.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Runnin corn everywhere around here..


 Last time I was out your way, I saw some of that narrow, 12" row corn. Any idea how its working out?


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Have to remember Matt's South about 150 miles.


Yup.. Last stuff was 15.6% moisture..
It's on like donkey kong here..


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Last time I was out your way, I saw some of that narrow, 12" row corn. Any idea how its working out?


Looks like 12", but I think it measures 20". Only a few guys have stuck with it.
Most are still running 30" for corn.
I've seen a lot of guys running 15" beans though. The new drills have the option to shut every other pocket off.. Some old timers did it with cardboard and duct tape. 
Lol.


----------



## awol

My old Deere Df208c from 1972 had units at 8" with doors to shut off unneeded runs. I would plant beans at 15" if they could still be cultivated!


----------



## workshop

Just about got the tyranny pulled out of Mama's truck. Thank goodness for adult children. They've been doing all the hard stuff. Me, I'm the tool runner now.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> My old Deere Df208c from 1972 had units at 8" with doors to shut off unneeded runs. I would plant beans at 15" if they could still be cultivated!


Can you tool up the Allis for 20" or 24"?


----------



## sawnami

Got one one more 100cc + saw going. Pioneer 650. It came with a 20" 3/8" anti-kickback bar and chain. Didn't mesh too well with it's .404 sprocket so I found a 32" roller nose bar for it out of the bar pile. Should have 7-100cc to 200cc saws ready to go to Ft Scott. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Let me think about it. I thought about it.....Yes!!!!


Ditto.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Got one one more 100cc + saw going. Pioneer 650. It came with a 20" 3/8" anti-kickback bar and chain. Didn't mesh too well with it's .404 sprocket so I found a 32" roller nose bar for it out of the bar pile. Should have 7-100cc to 200cc saws ready to go to Ft Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I sent the 72" cannon up to red bull for a test he wanted to do, but it may be back in time to play with in FtScott.
Can we show horn it on an old gear drive?


----------



## cobey

Chad is gonna have to find a bigger chunk of wood


----------



## cobey

The biggest. I got may be a 36" elm fork


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> I sent the 72" cannon up to red bull for a test he wanted to do, but it may be back in time to play with in FtScott.
> Can we show horn it on an old gear drive?



That would be impressive. My biggest gear drive is 80cc though. Except for the Mall. I'd love to find one of the 144" bar and chain setups for it just for a conversation piece.


----------



## SteveSS

Howdy guys. It's good to be back home. Got in last night around 10:00. Hope everyone is well.

Good news about baby Spencer, Carl. Brought a smile to my face. Prayers are still flying for the little man.

Sorry to hear about your tools, Dan. Nothing worse than a thief. That mess just boils my blood. Hope you get your gear back.


----------



## SteveSS

I might be in for a charity cut one of these weekends, as long as I've gotten off my back side and installed the fuel pump. It's here, but I haven't had time to get after it yet. I took today as a day of relaxation.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Chad is gonna have to find a bigger chunk of wood



I say Let the noodles FLow.


----------



## workshop

Got new clutch disc, pressure plate, new flywheel, pilot bearing, rear main seal and transmission within a half inch of engine block and all of us ran out of steam. Finish it up tomorrow. Thought it was the throw out bearing making noise, turns out it was the pilot bearing. Came out in pieces. Little bitty pieces.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I say Let the noodles FLow.


I just figured we could put it on the 084 and rip bolts for Chad to carve names in.. But it would be way cooler to hang it on some old muscle and get it done..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Anyone got the hots for a Super EZ? With original case.

Picked up one this evening. Starts an dies out. Carb adjustment way out of wack.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Anyone got the hots for a Super EZ? With original case.
> 
> Picked up one this evening. Starts an dies out. Carb adjustment way out of wack.


I got 2 that are kinda goofy...... is the one you got nice?????


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hard to tell under the goo. 

I investigate him in the morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Hope to go see Spencer today. Traffic shouldn't be too bad. Monday late it will be I bet.


----------



## Hahillbilly

Wish one of you guys would go buy this stuff, so I will quit looking at it.

https://seks.craigslist.org/grd/5203460525.html


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl glad things are going better.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ellie, the cattle dog, has been tormented by a squirrel, that lives in the big maple tree, over at my brother in law's place.. 
She gets close, but the squirrel always gets just out of reach up the tree, then turns around and barks at the dog.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ethan sent me this pic yesterday.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ellie says revenge tastes like stinky fox squirrel...

Lol...


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning Midlanders!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning!


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.


----------



## cobey

Hi all


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well I may get to play with a fairly minty pair of huskies in a 346xpOE and 357xp soon (once I'me recovered) via a member here who lives close to me and is traditionally a Stihl Head.
I don't have much trigger time on the 357 (husky anyway, I like .357s...)and I don't think that I've ever run the original 346xp... This could be fun!


----------



## sunfish

Locust Cutter said:


> Well I may get to play with a fairly minty pair of huskies in a 346xpOE and 357xp soon (once I'me recovered) via a member here who lives close to me and is traditionally a Stihl Head.
> I don't have much trigger time on the 357 (husky anyway, I like .357s...)and I don't think that I've ever run the original 346xp... This could be fun!


Two of the best saws ever made! Mo better ported of course.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Ethan sent me this pic yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 445529


We had a Samoyed that was persistant at chasing squirrels. I wondered "why waste your time" until saw one loose his grip and hit the ground. Snap crunch and that was all she wrote. I'd say his batting average was around .00001. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> We had a Samoyed that was persistant at chasing squirrels. I wondered "why waste your time" until saw one loose his grip and hit the ground. Snap crunch and that was all she wrote. I'd say his batting average was around .00001.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Lol.. 

But they just keep swingin'!!!


----------



## sawnami

Found a couple items at the swap meet. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

SEZ looks good without the crud. 

PO was trying to run him on water. Rinsed three teaspoons out of the tank.

Rim drive on him. 3/8" LP. 16" hardnose. Looking for .325 rim.


----------



## workshop

Done with Mama's truck. And it even drives real good. That's always a plus. 
And I can relax the rest of the holiday weekend. I hope.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Started to fab up my new lumber mill. hybrid cross between a woodbug and the bumblebee type mill.



using a bunch of repurposed scrap!!!!


----------



## sunfish

I think me and this grinder will get along pretty good. Never used one before and already done a couple chains.

Question about the position of the vise, it moves in and out see second photo. What's the purpose & where should I set it? Says nothing about it in the manual.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think that may be how you get your 10 degree upward angle recommended by Oregon, Don.


----------



## sunfish

I think you are right, Matt. Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow

I like a good 10 degree angle up through the point...

Makes em lazer sharp!!


----------



## cobey

I got the bantam in a bunch of pieces, the power head covered 
In bright red paint, I fixed the broken top cover, and painted all the white parts.
Hopefully it will come together tomorrow, it isn't perfect but
Nicer than it was. Can't take a pic. Because it I have it in the dark to keep bugs off.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I got a bunch of old saws from a 95 year old man the other day. He wants me to get three out of the 8 running.... trade the rest. mostly old small homies. one of the ones he wants back is a tank of a saw....an EZ6. that thing is heavy! when I got to his place he was dirt from head to toe, changing bearings in his hay mower in 90+degree heat! Pulling it with an old Allis open cab no shade.. I hope i am still going as strong as him at that age!!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> I got a bunch of old saws from a 95 year old man the other day. He wants me to get three out of the 8 running.... trade the rest. mostly old small homies. one of the ones he wants back is a tank of a saw....an EZ6. that thing is heavy! when I got to his place he was dirt from head to toe, changing bearings in his hay mower in 90+degree heat! Pulling it with an old Allis open cab no shade.. I hope i am still going as strong as him at that age!!


Any cool small homelites?????


----------



## cobey

How about a wildthing toss at ft. Scott?
All for fun.....


----------



## cobey

We have blown them up.... but have not tossed one yet


----------



## cobey

Heck........ we can do it for bragging rights!!!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I do have a C-5 that may need a new home... It's not small but it is definitely a Mag saw.


----------



## lumberjackchef

There's a couple super xls and a mac pm 610, a couple other parts saws think one is an xl.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I do have a C-5 that may need a new home... It's not small but it is definitely a Mag saw.


What shapes it in?


----------



## cobey

I will have a heard of homelites before it's all done


----------



## cobey

Xl12' s and super XL' s are neat.......
I dig them.....


----------



## Locust Cutter

Cobey, it needs a new rope in the recoil and I've never been good at doing that. Otherwise it ran well and has a rebuilt carb. The paint is pretty good too.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Except for the carb, it's all original.


----------



## Locust Cutter

sunfish said:


> I think me and this grinder will get along pretty good. Never used one before and already done a couple chains.
> 
> Question about the position of the vise, it moves in and out see second photo. What's the purpose & where should I set it? Says nothing about it in the manual.


I have to buy one of those....


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Except for the carb, it's all original.


You might pm me what you need out of it..... I'm not a big c5/c51 fan but they look good ..  and they are homelites


----------



## 67L36Driver

The SEZ got the 'driver dip' and cleaned up looking nice. Now on a fuel system overhaul. Have to get a Walbro HDC kit Tuesday and some fuel line.

Have this 12" (!!) bar in addition to the 16" bar. Make a west coast climbing saw.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Make a west coast climbing saw.


I'd like to find a full wrap for one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I'd like to find a full wrap for one.



Jim has one. But, Jim has most everything stashed away.............[emoji56]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah! The Dolmar carb kit hit Chicago.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everbody.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all..

Off to work..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning everyone, waiting for that first cup to drop!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning guys spent the weekend at a tractor show with my second youngest Emma in Charles City IA, the home of Hart Parr Tractor company. While there we ran into jra1100 from Marble Rock and he hooked us up with a shower.




Emma had a hoot feeding the corn sheller.



We got to see them start the C-O Fairbanks Morse 75 HP 3 cyl 2 stroke diesel.



We found a Farmall M at the pull with a 580hp DT466 stuffed inside. What a hoot, he could pull 50+ past 300 just playing with the throttle.



Here is the Norberg Corliss air compressor that ran the Allis Chalmers #60 all crop combine assembly line. He said lime pressure was 450 PSI.



lots of neat stuff there and only 90 miles away.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Morning guys spent the weekend at a tractor show with my second youngest Emma in Charles City IA, the home of Hart Parr Tractor company. While there we ran into jra1100 from Marble Rock and he hooked us up with a shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Emma had a hoot feeding the corn sheller.
> 
> 
> 
> We got to see them start the C-O Fairbanks Morse 75 HP 3 cyl 2 stroke diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> We found a Farmall M at the pull with a 580hp DT466 stuffed inside. What a hoot, he could pull 50+ past 300 just playing with the throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Norberg Corliss air compressor that ran the Allis Chalmers #60 all crop combine assembly line. He said lime pressure was 450 PSI.
> 
> 
> 
> lots of neat stuff there and only 90 miles away.


Neat stuff Mike!


----------



## cobey

The old bantam still drying on the hood of my Oldsmobile.
Its gonna go to the attic for some real hot air Curing soon
I was t the paint hard before I put it together


----------



## cobey

I'll be glad to be done with this saw, I'm tired of looking at it


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Bantam types were painted almost fully assembled. Plenty of overspray on the plug wire.

Rewind, clutch cover and air box painted separately.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The Bantam types were painted almost fully assembled. Plenty of overspray on the plug wire.
> 
> Rewind, clutch cover and air box painted separately.


Yep, that's Howe I did it. Even put new paint on the plug wire


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin all..
> 
> Off to work..


 that's no fun


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Yep, that's Howe I did it. Even put new paint on the plug wire



Only difference then is you prolly used good paint. Remington used crap that DuPont rejected for consumer use.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Only difference then is you prolly used good paint. Remington used crap that DuPont rejected for consumer use.


----------



## SteveSS

Some joker photo bombed your saw pic. 

Morning folks.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's! Happy Labor Day.
Just got home, went out for breakfast at 0600 and then donated platelets, hoping to help save a life.
Going to clean the shop and work on a couple of 5 ton axles, working on a poor man's pinion break.
Later..............


----------



## lumberjackchef

Showers just starting here!


----------



## sawnami

Well, it runs and cuts. It's a rough old booger but it starts first to second pull every time. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Dry here for now


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> Some joker photo bombed your saw pic.
> 
> Morning folks.


Kindle photos can be a booger to take in the son


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Well, it runs and cuts. It's a rough old booger but it starts first to second pull every time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


620? 650?

Love them as they are stylish.[emoji41]


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Kindle photos can be a booger to take in the son



Key to good pictures is:
Lighting, no direct light to creat harsh shadows. Open noonish shade works good. Find a big tree.
Background, avoid clutter that draws the eye away from main subject. 
Frame the subject. Get it all in but no further away than necessary.

Get an iPhone...............

Meh. I gave Jim my old #4 to take pictures with but he hasn't yet.

He can always use it to dial 911. Another layer of safety.


----------



## Hedgerow

I phones are the shizz for photo's and editing. As long as you have a decent signal of course.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Showers just starting here!


Send some our way Chad!!
We been a few weeks without now..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rained pretty good here starting about 4 and quit around 9. Needed it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I phones are the shizz for photo's and editing. As long as you have a decent signal of course.


Signal don't have any effect on my 5 for pictures.

I don't 'do clouds'. I move pics off the phone onto my 'puter. 

Sprint sucks in rural areas and inside Children's Mercy.


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> You might pm me what you need out of it..... I'm not a big c5/c51 fan but they look good ..  and they are homelites


If you want it, it's yours. I have neither the time nor the interest in this saw and it was given to me. If you want it, it's yours.


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Rained pretty good here starting about 4 and quit around 9. Needed it.


I wish, it's drier than a popcorn fart here.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> 620? 650?
> 
> Love them as they are stylish.[emoji41]


It's a 650. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Signal don't have any effect on my 5 for pictures.
> 
> I don't 'do clouds'. I move pics off the phone onto my 'puter.
> 
> Sprint sucks in rural areas and inside Children's Mercy.


Oh, it'll take em with no signal..
But good luck posting them without one.
It's the only internet access I have at the house.
Poor signal = better make small files for uploading.
IPhone allows you to do that.


----------



## shorthunter

Got over 2.5" here


----------



## workshop

Dark clouds and lots of thunder north of here.


----------



## workshop

Picked up another old XL12 this afternoon. Manual oiler, stack muffler. Cosmetically looks pretty decent, under the grime. Have to put a rope in it first.


----------



## Hedgerow

Rainin here in springfield..
Still nothing at the house..


Like the concrete in springfield needs water..
Pfffttt...


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Picked up another old XL12 this afternoon. Manual oiler, stack muffler. Cosmetically looks pretty decent, under the grime. Have to put a rope in it first.


Need pics Steve. 
Got the shorty plug?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, a Homelite Super EZ is a climbing saw. 

Thanks Aaron!


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Need pics Steve.
> Got the shorty plug?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Shorty plug?


----------



## Hinerman

Rain....what is that. Heat stroke hot here; and I nearly had one unloading a load of elm and then cutting and loading a load of sweet gum. 104º heat index here right now. The unloading will have to wait. The boys helped me and hated every minute. They liked the burger king afterwords though. I promised them a movie but can't order it on Direct TV. Guess I am going to have to get out of the pajamas and try to find a rental. I have been a little sick (bronchitis type symptoms and allergies) and the heat zapped me today.

Later friends, brothers, saw nuts, family, enablers, servants,,,,,,the list is long but that is it for now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl hows the grandson.


----------



## SteveSS

Just finished mowing the front yard based on you guys predictions of rain. It's in the forecast through Wednesday. We had a busy weekend here pulling up bush honeysuckle. I pulled so much that I made three great big burn piles. Still so much more to get out of the ground before the berries turn red and the birds do more seeding for me. This stuff is such a nuisance, I'll be glad when I get it under control. The Crossbow and Diesel fuel have been working great to kill it off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl hows the grandson.



They did an EEG on Spencer yesterday. And later the nurse gave us a worst case prognosis.
Spencer:
Will be blind.
Won't ever walk.
Won't speak.
Have to be fed thru a tube.
The eye movement we have been seeing is caused by brain seizures.

But, it isn't carved in stone so we are hanging on to hope.


----------



## lumberjackchef

The great healer is the one and only miracle worker! I told another of my pastor friends about him last night and to add him to their prayer list also. We are gonna keep hammering the gates of heaven with our prayers for the little guy Carl! Never give up hope, keep the faith for faith is the substance of things hoped for, evidence of things not seen... Let us know if there is anything else that we can do!! Much love brother!


----------



## lumberjackchef

I was able to get a little more done on the mill today. Need to drill and tap a couple more holes for the angle adjustments but it hold any saw with this style mount! Plus I can adjust the angle of the power head and the width of my beams right there from on top. I won't probably ever use this small of a saw on it but it was handy for pictures!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> They did an EEG on Spencer yesterday. And later the nurse gave us a worst case prognosis.
> Spencer:
> Will be blind.
> Won't ever walk.
> Won't speak.
> Have to be fed thru a tube.
> The eye movement we have been seeing is caused by brain seizures.
> 
> But, it isn't carved in stone so we are hanging on to hope.



Hope and prayers take us a long way. continued prayer.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> If you want it, it's yours. I have neither the time nor the interest in this saw and it was given to me. If you want it, it's yours.


SSSWWWEEEEETTTTT!!!! ! !!!!!!!!
Thanks man


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> They did an EEG on Spencer yesterday. And later the nurse gave us a worst case prognosis.
> Spencer:
> Will be blind.
> Won't ever walk.
> Won't speak.
> Have to be fed thru a tube.
> The eye movement we have been seeing is caused by brain seizures.
> 
> But, it isn't carved in stone so we are hanging on to hope.


We will hope with you Carl
Prayers will continue , and love sent you and your family's direction


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well the week end is over. Time to get back after it.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> SSSWWWEEEEETTTTT!!!! ! !!!!!!!!
> Thanks man


I'll bring the C-52 that I got from Steve and we can have hourglass-timed races.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I'll bring the C-52 that I got from Steve and we can have hourglass-timed races.


Good times


----------



## cobey

Hey all, At work...... yay....


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'll bring the saw and some tea.


----------



## workshop

Put a new rope in the old XL12 I got yesterday. Nice fat blue spark now. 
You just can't kill the old girls.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well the week end is over. Time to get back after it.


There was a weekend?


----------



## 67L36Driver

XL-12 and 10-10; the standard by which we measure a firewood saw. Everyone should own one at one time or another.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good news from Children's Mercy!
They remove the breathing tube from Spencer and he breaths on his own. Cried and coughed. His mother got to hold him.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

praise God. glad for ya.


----------



## 67L36Driver

As the old Bartles & James commercial goes. 
"We thank you for your support!"


----------



## cobey

X2 praise the Lord!


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Good news from Children's Mercy!
> They remove the breathing tube from Spencer and he breaths on his own. Cried and coughed. His mother got to hold him.



Praise Jesus! More prayers on the way for his complete recovery!!!!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

That is truly wonderful Carl. I hope he continues to improve greatly!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Great news Carl.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Good news from Children's Mercy!
> They remove the breathing tube from Spencer and he breaths on his own. Cried and coughed. His mother got to hold him.


Best news I've heard all day. 
Prayers continuing from the Ozarks.


----------



## Hedgerow

Have they updated the prognosis Carl?


----------



## bigtuna

That's great carl, yes hopefully he continues to improve. Evenin everone. Fairly nice slow steady rain most of the day today. Down Carthage way.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Raining here too. I could get used to this. We just got back from pizza hut as neither of us wanted to cook tonight. I had to laugh while I was there as coming in out of the down-pour, they had the AC cranked in the restaurant. We were all freezing our parts off and I started laughing. My better-half giving me a cockeyed look asked what was so funny. I replied that for the first time since Spring, I actually wanted to be next to the woodstove. Her reply was you're NOT cranking it up when we get home!!!!! You have to wait at least another month or better depending on the weather... I love that woman!

Carl, all here are praying for Spencer and I truly hope that He will provide as I know that I'll never understand His plans...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Will know more later.

We geezers carry sweaters in the car as a lot of places set the AC on 'meat locker'.


----------



## Locust Cutter

So does my Wife. I wasn't as prepared as we didn't bring one of my vehicles...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Heading south to KC mid morning to avoid the crazy commuters.

'Get out of Dodge' before 3 to avoid same mess.

Overpass repairs have 29 down to two lanes from KCI exit to 635 exit. 55 mph zone but the crazies want to run 65. Mo state troopers need to get on the ball.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. And all the test of you saw bums. Sounds like fall is around the corner.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Flash flood rains here last night. It rained crazy hard. Very calm and cool now. Later...


----------



## cobey

Hey all... I'm at work. .... waiting on machine cycle. ...... and stuff


----------



## workshop

Morning all. 
Another day in paradise.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Got some decent rain yesterday evening and slept with the windows open last night. The home weather doo-dad says 70* @ 0830. I like it.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning, how bout a Lil hump day humor.....


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Morning, how bout a Lil hump day humor.....


Hump day Stihl bashing. .
I got several. .... only bash a couple of them


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spencer has been moved to regular room. Taken off breathing machine. Now his mother can hold him. 

Tiny bit of progress day to day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Spencer has been moved to regular room. Taken off breathing machine. Now his mother can hold him.
> 
> Tiny bit of progress day to day.



Thats great news Carl.


----------



## cobey

That's great Carl


----------



## lumberjackchef

Best news I've heard all day! go team Spencer!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Wonderful Carl!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just talked to Jim a while ago. He spent 1 1/2 hours reading posts at the library.

Beautiful day today!


----------



## cobey

Remington progress


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

Spikes are finally straight, and painted.......
The saws castings are rough, it's not perfect......
But it's way better than being locked up, full of mud in a dumpster....
I put the top cover back together with JB weld, it was broken bad and had hole ate 
Threw it..... I won't run it too much..... it's loud and slow but still pulled hard
I like old mag


----------



## cobey

Who else is going to KY???? 
I'm just doing some figerin some stuff out


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> Who else is going to KY????
> I'm just doing some figerin some stuff out



Me


----------



## sawnami

If anyone has an interest, Cannon Gunnery Range South of Ft Leonard Wood is having their open house Saturday. They will have A-10's and F-16's doing bombing and strafing missions and a B-2 flyover. Nothing like the sound of an A-10 firing it's 30mm Avenger gatling gun at around 70 rounds per SECOND. When the exercise is over, the armored personal carrier target looks like lace because it has so many holes in it. The rounds travel at 3500 fps so the A-10 doesn't need any fancy computer to calculate aiming. Just put the target in the crosshairs and send it. I asked a crew member how many DU rounds it took to kill a tank. He said usually around 3 to "pop the top off" the other 67 are just insurance.  Can't tell that I'm an A-10 fan can you?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Brrr-rrrrrr-rrrrrrr-rrrraaaaaapppppppppp!

Cobey, that Remy is coming along nicely.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Air support for us grunts came in two flavors. Phantom or Skyraider (prop). 

The Jets could be relied on to cover an area. The old, slow prop plane could 'hit that target in the head'.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Air support for us grunts came in two flavors. Phantom or Skyraider (prop).
> 
> The Jets could be relied on to cover an area. The old, slow prop plane could 'hit that target in the head'.


Yep, Carl, kinda like a giant crop duster with rockets. Lethal. 





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

sawnami said:


> If anyone has an interest, Cannon Gunnery Range South of Ft Leonard Wood is having their open house Saturday. They will have A-10's and F-16's doing bombing and strafing missions and a B-2 flyover. Nothing like the sound of an A-10 firing it's 30mm Avenger gatling gun at around 70 rounds per SECOND. When the exercise is over, the armored personal carrier target looks like lace because it has so many holes in it. The rounds travel at 3500 fps so the A-10 doesn't need any fancy computer to calculate aiming. Just put the target in the crosshairs and send it. I asked a crew member how many DU rounds it took to kill a tank. He said usually around 3 to "pop the top off" the other 67 are just insurance.  Can't tell that I'm an A-10 fan can you?


I'll be able to hear it from here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Yep, Carl, kinda like a giant crop duster with rockets. Lethal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Yup, when you are in your fort and the indians are circling you want low and slow air support.


----------



## sunfish

Ft Wood is making a lot of noise today!


----------



## cobey

Man..... I'm tired of looking at this thing..... I still got stickers for 
It..... I'll put them on later........ sad thing is I don't have a shelf to set it on


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Me


Me too.
AWOL is also I believe.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Did I miss something here?


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Did I miss something here?


Talking about going to Kentucky


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Did I miss something here?


Lemme know if ya wanna go along..
Lol..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Lemme know if ya wanna go along..
> Lol..


Do people bring other saws or just 
Race saws?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'd absolutely love to, but it's not going to happen right now...


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Do people bring other saws or just
> Race saws?


Both...
You need a ride??
Lotsa shootin the bull around the fire and in the barn. But also lotsa racing..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Both...
> You need a ride??
> Lotsa shootin the bull around the fire and in the barn. But also lotsa racing..


Considering it strongly


----------



## Hedgerow

We'll let me know..
Leaving Friday night.. May be late!


----------



## cobey

I'll call in the next day or 2


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Me too.
> AWOL is also I believe.



Me four...


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Do people bring other saws or just
> Race saws?



You have been to a GTG before haven't you? They bring everything....and I mean everything. 

I need some chains of the square file type.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> You have been to a GTG before haven't you? They bring everything....and I mean everything.
> 
> I need some chains of the square file type.


I didn't know what to expect, didn't want to be the odd man out.....
I beat up 3 race chains last November........ I might have a 60 dl .050 gauge 3/8
All my race chains are 60dl ....... several have been modded for older, slower, hard pulling saws


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday Slackers! Time to get up and get moving.

Nice rain in KC last night. We needed it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Happy Friday Slackers! Time to get up and get moving.
> 
> Nice rain in KC last night. We needed it.



Morning Chet .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Turd heads at USPS sent my carb kit to Chillicothe![emoji35]

Going down to KC to visit Spencer late morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth; where you working in KC?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Turd heads at USPS sent my carb kit to Chillicothe![emoji35]
> 
> Going down to KC to visit Spencer late morning.


How's he doing?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> How's he doing?


Taken off the breathing tube and moved out of ICU. 

We still don't know how extensive his brain may be damaged. Only time will tell.

Recovery can take weeks, months or years.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, hopefully it's the first one or less...


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Lot's of thunder and lightning for most of the night to keep me awake, but not any real rain to speak of when the gravel and dirt driveway is still relatively dry. Maybe the grass will stay down low for a few extra days. Have a good one.


----------



## concretegrazer

Hello, I'm Mark. Anyone here I know?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Not sure, but welcome Mark!


----------



## Locust Cutter

We got about 3/4" here but the winds were something else. I could feel the house flex last night and it took down an above-ground pool for us.


----------



## SteveSS

Howdy, Mark.


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> Hello, I'm Mark. Anyone here I know?


Where u from....?


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Hello, I'm Mark. Anyone here I know?


Bout time you showed up. Good to see you here CG. 
Cobey,
Mark assisted at one of the charity cuts down at the girl scout camp.
So he would have met myself, Levi, Steve "workshop" Eric, "Lurch2" Hinerman, and a couple others here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I figured with the Solo profile Pic, that Matt would either know him or like him... LOL


----------



## concretegrazer

cobey said:


> Where u from....?



Ozark.


Hedgerow said:


> Bout time you showed up. Good to see you here CG



I'm slow.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Ozark.
> 
> 
> I'm slow.


This is the information source for all the charity cuts and GTG'S..


----------



## cobey

Hi Mark. .... hope to meet ya sometime 
Ft Scott is soon


----------



## sawnami

concretegrazer said:


> Ozark.
> 
> 
> I'm slow.


Springfield 

I'm slower. [emoji39] 

Hello Mark

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hospital not allowing visitors today. Something about staffing. [emoji45]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth; where you working in KC?


13th and Walnut. About a block north of the power and light district. General area of Municipal Auditorium.


----------



## workshop

concretegrazer said:


> Ozark.
> 
> 
> I'm slow.


HOWDY Mark.
I'm in Nixa. Come on over sometime.


----------



## workshop

Working on another Charity Cut. Somewhere around Ozark. 75 acres that they are wanting to clean up. Everything will be standing timber. Gonna try and meet them this weekend and give them a roll of yellow caution tape to mark trees with. Ed's already visited with them and kind of explained how we work. I need to go and tell them how we REALLY work.  
Ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Posted on CL South of me FWIW...
http://wichita.craigslist.org/grd/5210341513.html


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin everone, wow what a great day to be off work, gonna be great nite for these high school boys to play football, we'll i guess maybe for about half of them. Lol. Picked up the portion of my hog that was cured today pretty happy so far. About 12 packs, bacon, 2 packs bacon ends, 2 packs jowl, 2 packs hocks. Worden meats in Webb city had 80/20 ground beef on sale $2.39 # , I don't think you can grow it that cheap.lol hope everyone has a great wk.end.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, who wants to cut wood at Scotts again? Welcome Mark!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Didn't get to see Spencer today. Rats!

Did help Michael put the serpentine belt back on the Dodge. When it rains and you hit a big bump it comes off. Belt looks fine and everything turns freely but???

Got the carb kit in the Dolmar 6400. Runs and tunes normal now. We have a big grin on our face.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I may have a line on a place for a charity cut just ten miles north off 169 highway. Fellow has allowed a tree service to dump logs on his place for a couple years.

Most of it it two years old. No felling required. Just drag a short ways, Buck and split.

I'll try to get an invite out there and shoot some pics.

Fellow burned up his 034 and answered my C'list add.


----------



## jetmd

Hey Kenneth, wish I would have know I was at Power&Light all day just got home 
Mike, if you are going to Ft Scott you might as well swing in and we can ride together the rest of the way down.
Matter of fact you can drop the hammer on the dually and I'll just ride shotgun.
Carl, keep us posted that cut site would be close to home for me!


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmed: you felt your ears burning? He he......

I'll try to invite myself out there. Pretext to test cut with the Dolmar.

Avenue City, ten miles north east of Joetown.


----------



## Hedgerow

bigtuna said:


> Evenin everone, wow what a great day to be off work, gonna be great nite for these high school boys to play football, we'll i guess maybe for about half of them. Lol. Picked up the portion of my hog that was cured today pretty happy so far. About 12 packs, bacon, 2 packs bacon ends, 2 packs jowl, 2 packs hocks. Worden meats in Webb city had 80/20 ground beef on sale $2.39 # , I don't think you can grow it that cheap.lol hope everyone has a great wk.end.


Was a good night for the jasper boys tonight..
57-6 win over miller.


----------



## Hedgerow

4-0 now..


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, who wants to cut wood at Scotts again? Welcome Mark!


I do.. 
But Thomas has to drive.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I do..
> But Thomas has to drive.


New super Ford won't make it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, who wants to cut wood at Scotts again? Welcome Mark!




When.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> New super Ford won't make it?


Don't wanna scare the women folk and faint of heart.
Plus I wanna nap all the way up and back..


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> When.


I hope when the snow is on.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Don't wanna scare the women folk and faint of heart.
> Plus I wanna nap all the way up and back..


True that, I love going with Doug, he is like a robot behind the wheel!


----------



## cobey




----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I hope when the snow is on.


Just get me up there with ole scrap iron and we'll make firewood.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Snow........ugh!


----------



## SteveSS

Almost feels like snow this morning. The home weather station says 48 degrees this morning. First morning I got out of bed and didn't put shorts on in a long time. Morning folks.


----------



## SteveSS

Durn yotes were so loud last night, they sounded like they were in the back yard. Lot's of loud owl chatter last night too. I like listening to the owls. They yotes, not so much.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Durn yotes were so loud last night, they sounded like they were in the back yard. Lot's of loud owl chatter last night too. I like listening to the owls. They yotes, not so much.



You need coyote hunt with dogs and guys in trucks with CB radios.


----------



## sawnami

This is the way to blow the morning dew off of the grass. 

UH-60 Blackhawk 



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Welcome Fall. Had 46 this morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Welcome Fall. Had 46 this morning.


Yup, had to drag out my old gray sweater.

034 Crankcase assembly went well until I drove the PTO side seal in too far. [emoji37]

Should have looked at the behind side of the oil pump first.


----------



## sawnami

We've got a tech at work that frequently had to call in coordinates for close air support when he served in Afghanistan. He said this was the most comforting sound in the world. 



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> We've got a tech at work that frequently had to call in coordinates for close air support when he served in Afghanistan. He said this was the most comforting sound in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



The sound of victory!


----------



## Homelite410

Chet, are we charity cutting this year?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Chet, are we charity cutting this year?



Sounds like Carl is working on a spot. We all know a guy who could use it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sounds like Carl is working on a spot. We all know a guy who could use it.



You betcha!

If I don't hear from the fella by Sunday noon I'll call him.

Got a Dolmar to test and maybe an 034.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We didn't get to see Spencer today as his visitors are restricted to 10-11 am, but his mother did.

Report is, he looks around the room and found his smile mussels. Seems to focus on mommy, ref. the red eye picture.


----------



## concretegrazer

67L36Driver said:


> We didn't get to see Spencer today as his visitors are restricted to 10-11 am, but his mother did.
> 
> Report is, he looks around the room and found his smile mussels. Seems to focus on mommy, ref. the red eye picture.
> View attachment 446980



Cute little guy. He's in my prayers.


----------



## cobey

Still praying Carl........


Got hood pins in the old gmc today..... now I don't have to unbolt
The hood to open it....... I have to go to town to get a couple plastic pallets to
Put wood on......


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 034 runs. Now to add the gingerbread.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My China made plastic wrap handle fits poor.



Had to pry it into place. Used a blow dryer to heat it but really need a heavy duty heat gun.


----------



## cobey

Sold the mono 245sl 
Got it tore down ready to box


----------



## Homelite410

How bout them Hawkeyes Doug?


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> My China made plastic wrap handle fits poor.
> View attachment 447036
> 
> 
> Had to pry it into place. Used a blow dryer to heat it but really need a heavy duty heat gun.


Looks like its time to buy German parts..........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> How bout them Hawkeyes Doug?



What are Hawkeyes


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> What are Hawkeyes


The team that beat the Cyclones today........ [emoji5]


----------



## SteveSS

Lot's of work today on my "day off". Gave the Cherokee a bit of attention and got the fuel pump replaced, and gave her a new set of plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. Also gave her three flushes of the radiator and a fresh fill of new coolant. She's good to go now for a bit. Pulled a bunch more honeysuckle as well. Russellville needs to up the burn ban already......I'm running out of room to build piles.


----------



## SteveSS

p.s.

Still have Spencer in the prayer bank, Carl. So glad to hear of the improvement.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi folks, been a long time since I posted here. Me and Sarah are going to make it down to the Fort Scott GTG, looking forward to seeing a bunch of the southern sawing clan.


----------



## cobey

Been fixing odds and ends on a little super EZ,
I cleaned several saws and found fair paint....... not on the EZ or EZ bow
These are ugly and beat....... so I have a ugly 40cc bow saw


----------



## cobey

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi folks, been a long time since I posted here. Me and Sarah are going to make it down to the Fort Scott GTG, looking forward to seeing a bunch of the southern sawing clan.


Yee haw !!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Andy!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi folks, been a long time since I posted here. Me and Sarah are going to make it down to the Fort Scott GTG, looking forward to seeing a bunch of the southern sawing clan.


Got a room here for you guys if you can make use of it..
Sure am glad you guys can attend.
I'm thinking Friday night safety meeting..


----------



## Hedgerow

Thank you Alan, for this fantastic work saw. Complex take down.. 
Sexy green saw was icing on the cake..


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Got a room here for you guys if you can make use of it..
> Sure am glad you guys can attend.
> I'm thinking Friday night safety meeting..


We very well may take you up on your generous offer. I'll be in touch with you.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh. Evilbay software updated on my phone. Now can't find anything. On top of it all I was bidding on stuff. Crap!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl, Blondie and Brody (7)
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Jetmed +1
Locust Cutter and Sr. Locust Cutter
Ryan Thoreson
Andy and Sarah


----------



## Hinerman

What are we doing for food at Ft. Scott?


----------



## cobey

Last time I had lo blood sugar..... and Allen and Mrs A gave
Me some stuff.... then I got a burger a McDonald's


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> How bout them Hawkeyes Doug?



I think they won. I missed the game. At a wedding last night.


----------



## Homelite410

Weddings seem to get in the way of all well laid plans.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Weddings seem to get in the way of all well laid plans.....


And, 125 year church anaverseys [emoji20]


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's,

Weddings do plug up things, that why Brenda and I didn't have one. Justice of the Peace......almost 29 years ago!
No mess, No fuss.

Mike, no charity cut planned for me. At least not yet.


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Weddings seem to get in the way of all well laid plans.....



5th wedding this year. Better than funerals. But just as expensive.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Doug


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning everyone. Cool enough to do some grinding on my hydro splitter build today. That is the plan.

Like Chet told to me. Splitters are like welders. Each type has its own purpose.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got a room here for you guys if you can make use of it..
> Sure am glad you guys can attend.
> I'm thinking Friday night safety meeting..


Fair grounds ? Good morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

034 is a runner and cutter.






'Bout out of test log.[emoji20]


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> 5th wedding this year. Better than funerals. But just as expensive.



Goldie and I celebrated 37 years September 10th. It's all been good times.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We celebrate (?) our 38th the 24th.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's,
> 
> Weddings do plug up things, that why Brenda and I didn't have one. Justice of the Peace......almost 29 years ago!
> No mess, No fuss.
> 
> Mike, no charity cut planned for me. At least not yet.


[emoji26]


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Weddings seem to get in the way of all well laid plans.....


Yep..........  had at least one REALLY give me the shaft!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Fair grounds ? Good morning


I think they are letting people be out there Friday night


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Fair grounds ? Good morning


We need to hit ChAd up..........I forgot to yesterday


----------



## Homelite410

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/5215018207.html someone needs to buy this.


----------



## lumberjackchef

yes we have permision to hang out friday night in our are if we want they have a fence around the whole fair ground and security at the gates. they have notified the security of a few of us saw geeks haning around late....there are camping and rv slots on site plus several places to get a room with a few blocks of the grounds so if ya want to socialize friday night I have made arrangements for that possibility!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hinerman said:


> Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
> Hedgerow
> Levi
> Danny
> Lumberjackchef
> Sawnami
> Workshop?
> Cobey
> awol and family
> Kenneth + family.
> MOJim
> Carl, Blondie and Brody (7)
> Hinerman & family
> Darick and family
> Rick Tucker (local)
> Sage Hall(local)
> Shorthunter
> Jetmed +1
> Locust Cutter and Sr. Locust Cutter
> Ryan Thoreson
> Dodgegeek's



Fixed. [emoji12]


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/5215018207.html someone needs to buy this.


Ohhhhhh MY!!! If it was near by, I'd have it picked up and stashed by now.  I've checked out less desirable parts inventories that were three times that price!


----------



## Hinerman

Ft. Scott Pioneer Days....September 26. Attendees:
Hedgerow
Levi
Danny
Lumberjackchef
Sawnami
Workshop?
Cobey
awol and family
Kenneth + family.
MOJim
Carl, Blondie and Brody (7)
Hinerman & family
Darick and family
Rick Tucker (local)
Sage Hall(local)
Shorthunter
Jetmed +1
Locust Cutter and Sr. Locust Cutter
Ryan Thoreson
Dodgegeeks


----------



## lumberjackchef

All my girls taking us out to Lambert's for grandparents day!


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> All my girls taking us out to Lambert's for grandparents day!


That's just cool


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Fair grounds ? Good morning


My place...


----------



## cobey

Sharpening a race chain........ got to get my mojo back ..
Must have hit some hard spots with it


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Another beautiful day in Mr Roger's neighborhood.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody....


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## lumberjackchef

Little windy here this morning but very nice temp!


----------



## cobey

Morning all, heading into work  have a good safe day


----------



## cobey

I forgot to post that at 5


----------



## sawnami

A friend brought one if his projects that he's getting ready to sell. Bought it in pieces from an airline pilot that had 200k in it and hadn't firished it. 40k just in the interior.












The alternator and A/C housings were replaced with custom machined aluminum housings.





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stihl 048 much count? 

The evilbay prowler got loose and made an offer on one.

Metal handle/fuel tank! Yikes!

Be here the 22nd.


----------



## awol

67L36Driver said:


> Stihl 048 much count?
> 
> The evilbay prowler got loose and made an offer on one.
> 
> Metal handle/fuel tank! Yikes!
> 
> Be here the 22nd.


 Same family as the 042, weighs as much as a 066, pulls like a 044. It sure is a neat looker, kinda like a gigantic 028!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> A friend brought one if his projects that he's getting ready to sell. Bought it in pieces from an airline pilot that had 200k in it and hadn't firished it. 40k just in the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alternator and A/C housings were replaced with custom machined aluminum housings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I had an old 57 chevy. I would race it one day and drive it threw a field the next
That one is too nice for me..... I'm hard on cars


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

awol said:


> Same family as the 042, weighs as much as a 066, pulls like a 044. It sure is a neat looker, kinda like a gigantic 028!




Typical creamcicle.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah, an 028 after too many French fries. Fat hog. Prolly what caught my interest.

Bet it will sell quicker than a Dolmar around here.

Dolmar has an appointment with a big round in the morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Blondie got to hold Spencer this morning. After watching the assistant give him a wash down.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> A friend brought one if his projects that he's getting ready to sell. Bought it in pieces from an airline pilot that had 200k in it and hadn't firished it. 40k just in the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alternator and A/C housings were replaced with custom machined aluminum housings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



WOW, that is amazing. I don't feel so bad about spending a little chinga on a saw every now and then...


----------



## cobey

Double bevel files ware out WAY too fast for $12 a file.............
(Includes shipping)


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Double bevel files ware out WAY too fast for $12 a file.............
> (Includes shipping)


Yes...
Yes they do..


----------



## concretegrazer

cobey said:


> Double bevel files ware out WAY too fast for $12 a file.............
> (Includes shipping)




http://www.autotoolworld.com/Bahco-4-150-07-3-0-Flat-Chisel-Bit-File-7_p_189146.html


----------



## cobey

I might have to try them


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I might have to try them


IF, they have them in stock, I'll buy a couple off you... 
They didn't last time I wanted to order.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Excepting air filters, parts for 048s look good on evilbay.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning . Coffee!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## sawnami

Hmmm. The Mall may be down for the count. Must have finally flushed the grease out of the crack in the drive sprocket seal sleeve. It leaks profusely at the drive sprocket seal now. The sleeve doesn't show up in my IPL. Works fine if I keep the sprocket facing the sky.  






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

I take it the seal rides on that sleeve/spacer? 
Got a lathe? Make one.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Weather permitting I'll get out to Patrick's place by Avenue City to scope out the log pile.

Maybe we can at least do a mini cut for Jim.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> I take it the seal rides on that sleeve/spacer?
> Got a lathe? Make one.
> 
> Morning midlanders!



Yep, it rides on the sleeve and no lathe yet.


----------



## Homelite410

I thought this was pretty good.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Yep, it rides on the sleeve and no lathe yet.


I know a guy with a lathe. Post me up some dims Steve, I'll hook you up.


----------



## bigtuna

Good morning everone, guy at work got new echo trimmer, new i was a hack w/ a screwdriver. Ask if I wanted his non running snapper straight shaft, Bolens curved shaft. Sure. Bolens is a screamer. New fuel lines on the snapper, she's a runner. Kinda heavy though. Hope everone has a good day.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I might have to try them


 
https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=229&item=3573

Get free shipping with orders over $100 and a discount for repeat customers. I have the coupon code somewhere.


----------



## shorthunter

Hinerman said:


> https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=229&item=3573
> 
> Get free shipping with orders over $100 and a discount for repeat customers. I have the coupon code somewhere.



We should go in together on 15-20 files. I would take 3 of them


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=229&item=3573
> 
> Get free shipping with orders over $100 and a discount for repeat customers. I have the coupon code somewhere.





shorthunter said:


> We should go in together on 15-20 files. I would take 3 of them



Who's in shipping is free over a 100.00. I will order them to be distributed at Fort Scott. Cobey,Matt, Allan, who else?


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, went with Carl to check out that wood source. It's mostly huge trunks, the amount of wood compared to the amount of labor involved in processing it isn't worth it. That's my opinion anyway. I think Carl took some pictures.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who's in shipping is free over a 100.00. I will order them to be distributed at Fort Scott. Cobey,Matt, Allan, who else?


If they have them in stock of course.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Jim you still on for Fort Scott.


----------



## awol

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who's in shipping is free over a 100.00. I will order them to be distributed at Fort Scott. Cobey,Matt, Allan, who else?


 I've got plenty for now, thanks anyway Kenneth. Last year I bought a whole box of the Vallorbe, and they are still holding up if I can just keep from filing that Stihl chain.


----------



## Mo. Jim

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Jim you still on for Fort Scott.


Lord willing and the crick don't rise, I will be there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Like Jim posted, huge trunks that will require equipment to move. Cut and quarter just to get it on a splitter.










And a walnut blowdown to boot.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mostly for 70 cc and up with 24+ bar.

MS 660 and/or 394 w/30" work.


----------



## Hedgerow

For a bunch of saw nuts.. That looks like hours of noodling..
Grab a 24" and growl..


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who's in shipping is free over a 100.00. I will order them to be distributed at Fort Scott. Cobey,Matt, Allan, who else?


I'll always buy a few.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Like Jim posted, huge trunks that will require equipment to move. Cut and quarter just to get it on a splitter.
> View attachment 447562
> 
> View attachment 447563
> 
> View attachment 447564
> 
> View attachment 447566
> 
> View attachment 447567
> 
> And a walnut blowdown to boot.
> View attachment 447568



Doesn't look like anything we haven't conquered before...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Doesn't look like anything we haven't conquered before...


Yup.. 
That's a cake walk..


----------



## jetmd

Have 3010D will travel, let me know when ASAP so I can plan ahead.


----------



## sam-tip

That is my kind of wood!


----------



## shorthunter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Who's in shipping is free over a 100.00. I will order them to be distributed at Fort Scott. Cobey,Matt, Allan, who else?



Not sure I'm gonna make Fort Scott but I would be in for 3 or 4 files


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Have 3010D will travel, let me know when ASAP so I can plan ahead.



Wazzit? Help a townie out.


----------



## Homelite410

I was waiting for Doug to chime in here. When and where? How's dem tires Jim?


----------



## Hedgerow

How far is that site from Jim's place?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> How far is that site from Jim's place?


Twenty miles thereabouts.

Plug a trip in to your GPS for a trip from Halls, Mo. to 14248 County Rd. 305, St. Joseph, Mo. 64505.


----------



## sam-tip

What equipment would we need. Or what equipment would work better. Busy the weekend of Oct 10.


----------



## Homelite410

Nathans gtg is the weekend after..


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> What equipment would we need. Or what equipment would work better. Busy the weekend of Oct 10.


Your diesel splitter would work nicely!


----------



## jetmd

John Deere 3010 Diesel with loader and log drag.

Morning Fella's.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning neighbor!
Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Avenue City, Mo. wood pile:

I strongly suggest we file this under possible wood source for now. I'm sure Jim will agree that the shear size of the logs presents a greater challenge than we could meet in the short haul. (Before the snow/cold sets in this year.)

In the mean time I will work with Patrick on getting his 034 healed up (woefully inadequate) so he can heat his house this season.


----------



## cobey

Morning Carl .... everybody


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## bigtuna

Good morning everbody


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its morning For sure.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Its morning For sure.



Yes it is. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## sam-tip

Homelite410 said:


> Your diesel splitter would work nicely!


Not yet. Still lots of work to do.







Made a big mess. Lots of oil dry









Down to the frame.









Narrowing the front axel. 6.75 inches from each side.









Splitter part is ready for paint.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=229&item=3573
> 
> Get free shipping with orders over $100 and a discount for repeat customers. I have the coupon code somewhere.




I will have a few of these to sell at ft Scott 
Cost should be 8 bucks. .


----------



## cobey

Hey Steve ....we got to work a deal for that
Dolmar


----------



## Homelite410

sam-tip said:


> Not yet. Still lots of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a big mess. Lots of oil dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narrowing the front axel. 6.75 inches from each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splitter part is ready for paint.


That's the first time I have seen a mess in Doug's shop...... [emoji5]


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Hey Steve ....we got to work a deal for that
> Dolmar


I'm all for deals.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drove the infamous Subaru home from Mike's place. It's screwing up again.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Almost Friday.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Mike & Kenneth!
Morning midlanders!

Wah Hoo!
048 left Fedx KC 36 minutes ago. Get here four days ahead of schuledule. Yah!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning landlocked convicts. Hope to see some of you in Kentucky this weekend.


----------



## cobey

You will


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

30 minute machine cycles


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> 30 minute machine cycles


Equal twenty minutes of web surfing?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Equal twenty minutes of web surfing?


----------



## Homelite410

Not here coby, we have to run 2 machines or clean...


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Not here coby, we have to run 2 machines or clean...


Most the time here too... we got some odd projects in the way. .... it's a mess today


----------



## 67L36Driver

048 got here. I did get it to run but has an air leak. Both H&L open 2+ turns.

Has an odd Walbro carb on it. A WS-14. Fortunately Jeff had a kit.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim's High Rise Ford was missing when I went by.

I always check if I go to Halls.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Not here coby, we have to run 2 machines or clean...


Had a really good day, even with two 30 minute cycles, I got 5 big orders and a custom 
Backorder out today... everything off backorder.... for now.
When I started this job I decided I was gonna be a productive employee.....
My last job I fixed other people's messes and build custom machines....
And goofed off alot, I had to get out of that rut.

Btw.... happy anniversary to you and the misses


----------



## sawnami

Got the flatback problem on the 1-62 cured with a NOS diaphragm and gasket kit. The repo kit needle valve diaphragm just wouldn't meter right. Runs and cuts good. Starts first pull.......... FINALLY!






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Got the flatback problem on the 1-62 cured with a NOS diaphragm and gasket kit. The repo kit needle valve diaphragm just wouldn't meter right. Runs and cuts good. Starts first pull.......... FINALLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Sweet


----------



## sawnami

Got a couple bucks invested in the carb kits. [emoji37] Almost kicked it to the curb for good but ponied up one last time. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the 048 to run sorta. Has an air leak somewhere as I have the H&L screws out 2+ turns each. Field fix tygon tube fuel line leaks at the carb nipple.

Pumps 150 after a short run. 

Going to pull the fuel tank/handle to paint it (metal). Inspect the boot carefully.


----------



## jetmd

Good Morning, time to get your arse up and get your Friday on!

Have a safe day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Good Morning, time to get your arse up and get your Friday on!
> 
> Have a safe day.



I'm up but going back to bed.[emoji6]

Morning midlanders!

Meh. The 048 is 'pre torx'. Slotted head machine screws.[emoji16]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Friday morning to you .


----------



## sawnami

Would trade for old Homelites that I don't have at Ft Scott if there is any interest. 
McCulloch 5-10G
Mono SL-245
Mono SL-145
McCulloch 60 Super Pro
McCulloch PM610
Sachs Dolmar 115
Jonsereds 52E


----------



## 67L36Driver

What PP engines on the Monos?

I'd like to find a bigun like Kenneth's


----------



## sawnami

Both AH44'S (70cc) Small beans compared to the AH81'S (130cc). 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## awol

sawnami said:


> Would trade for old Homelites that I don't have at Ft Scott if there is any interest.
> McCulloch 5-10G
> Mono SL-245
> Mono SL-145
> McCulloch 60 Super Pro
> McCulloch PM610
> Sachs Dolmar 115
> Jonsereds 52E


 Don't let the 5-10g, sp60, or 52e get away. I'll bring a few Homies for trade.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Don't let the 5-10g, sp60, or 52e get away. I'll bring a few Homies for trade.


Save me a cool one Allen


----------



## 67L36Driver

Do a SEZ count?

Roached piston and no spark.[emoji20]


----------



## cobey

I did this for Wiggs this morning


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Would trade for old Homelites that I don't have at Ft Scott if there is any interest.
> McCulloch 5-10G
> Mono SL-245
> Mono SL-145
> McCulloch 60 Super Pro
> McCulloch PM610
> Sachs Dolmar 115
> Jonsereds 52E



I have a few to sell
330 Homelite, good compression, recoil needs work,
Complete saw minus bar and chain....... $20

1200A Pioneer
Recoil locked up, put wd 40 down cylinder, it turns over
Complete saw when the guy quit running it...... $20 

Sears d44 70cc power products ah44 powered, pulls fuel
Intermittently needs diaphragm ..... $25

More to come


----------



## sawnami

awol said:


> Don't let the 5-10g, sp60, or 52e get away. I'll bring a few Homies for trade.


Duly noted Alan. [emoji4] 


Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Would trade for old Homelites that I don't have at Ft Scott if there is any interest in
> Sachs Dolmar 115
> Jonsereds 52E



Yes. To both


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes. To both


Duly noted also Kenneth. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Yes. To both


Got 3 files for you


----------



## 67L36Driver

Why don't we just have a swap meet at our house. That way I won't have to rent a tractor/trailer.[emoji57]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Why don't we just have a swap meet at our house. That way I won't have to rent a tractor/trailer.[emoji57]



When


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> Got 3 files for you


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Shop 048 parts at Jack Horner's Mach. this morning and pads and rotors for the Forester at O'Reilleys.


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone, hope everyone has a good wk. End . Hope everyone that went south has a safe trip. My money is on Levi's 025. After hearin that thing piss rev.


----------



## sawnami

Morning. 
Cobey, I've tried my PM feature but not sure if it's getting to you. 
Do you have any .404, .063 chain in stock?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning, making a parts run this morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

041, 90 psi, no spark. 032, 150psi, no spark.



I ain't messing with the 041, Farm Loss![emoji9]

Also got four small Poulan / Craftsman types with them. [emoji13]


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## concretegrazer

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V



It was a wonderful day to go to the steam show.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V




I see you are ready for Fort Scott.


----------



## sawnami

Not mine Kenneth but he and his wife will be there. We're buds now. He LOVES to talk saws. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Set the IEL HB tank and handle at 45 degrees and made a cut. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

048 was sucking air past the crankcase gasket. A third of it was missing and only one of the four screws was past finger tight. Yikes![emoji21]


----------



## 67L36Driver

My crankshaft seal leak test consists of pulling the jug, level the crankcase up in my vice and filling it with mineral spirits or fuel mix. The solvent ran out almost as fast as I poured it in.[emoji12]


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, time for a cup of coffee!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Chet!

Morning midlanders!

On my second cup of Black Silk.[emoji573]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning Chet, Carl, hows the grand son.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gradually getting better. Learning to suck on a pascie. They want him feeding on a bottle before sending him 'home'. He follows a voice but we can't tell if he can actually see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

He will be in grandma Chamber's care until the courts decides his parents are fit. He is under an order of protection.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like he's on his way Carl good news


----------



## workshop

Picked this up yesterday. Mama got tired of the tent.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Slippery slope. Given some time older folks eventually have a humongous motor home pulling a Toyota Camray.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Morning.
> Cobey, I've tried my PM feature but not sure if it's getting to you.
> Do you have any .404, .063 chain in stock?


I have some I don't think I have a 404 preset I'll check with Chad


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 032 has conventional(?) points so I cleaned them. Now it pops on a prime.[emoji28]
Field flush the fuel system next.[emoji13]. Gah! Stink!


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> Picked this up yesterday. Mama got tired of the tent. View attachment 448348


Does the front fold out Steve?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Set up and carved at a local church this morning where they were having a fundraiser for relay for life. They had a bike run early and a bike/ car show afterwards. Couple of the highlighs.


----------



## lumberjackchef

couple of these will probably be making appearances next weekend at the gtg / pioneer harvest fiesta.


----------



## lumberjackchef




----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Does the front fold out Steve?


Actually, both ends fold out. Can also leave both ends up and fold down kitchen table to a bed.


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Actually, both ends fold out. Can also leave both ends up and fold down kitchen table to a bed.


You gonna bring that up here to fort scott?


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> You gonna bring that up here to fort scott?


No. IF I'm able to make it to Ft. Scott, it will be Saturday only. I'm on call for work. Watching my boss's mood very carefully before ask to be "out of pocket" for the day. 
Which means he takes the on call for the day.


----------



## workshop

I'll be bringing it to Iowa in October, though.


----------



## bigtuna

Ya steve, that thing screams GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

Time to start thinking hard about FtScott gtg now..
I have 4 race cants and a big ole stub of Elm for the old Mag to demo in.
Also have some elm logs for Andy to freehand some cants out of Friday..
If he's feeling sporty.. LOL..

Hey Chad, you got that chainsaw mill operational yet?
Cause it would be cool to see it square up a cant or 2. Also, do you need any chunks or bolts for carving demo's?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I'll be bringing it to Iowa in October, though.


I need to borrow it already Steve!!


----------



## workshop

bigtuna said:


> Ya steve, that thing screams GTG.


That was the main reason I got it. It seems that when we came to the GTG in Ft. Scott we used our tent, which we set up in the rain, and it got down to 35 degrees that night. While we slept nice and warm, I think the better half decided that WE had had enough of tent camping. I've been looking ALL summer for one and came across this one 4 miles from the house. A/C, forced air heat, hot water, toilet, shower, t.v., stereo. All in 20 feet. Both axles have brakes. 
For you guys that pull trailer's with brakes, what is the preferred brake controller?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Time to start thinking hard about FtScott gtg now..
> I have 4 race cants and a big ole stub of Elm for the old Mag to demo in.
> Also have some elm logs for Andy to freehand some cants out of Friday..
> If he's feeling sporty.. LOL..
> 
> Hey Chad, you got that chainsaw mill operational yet?
> Cause it would be cool to see it square up a cant or 2. Also, do you need any chunks or bolts for carving demo's?


I have at least one ceader log


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> You gonna bring that up here to fort scott?



What time does the action start at Ft. Scott on Friday?

When is everybody going to start showing up?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> That was the main reason I got it. It seems that when we came to the GTG in Ft. Scott we used our tent, which we set up in the rain, and it got down to 35 degrees that night. While we slept nice and warm, I think the better half decided that WE had had enough of tent camping. I've been looking ALL summer for one and came across this one 4 miles from the house. A/C, forced air heat, hot water, toilet, shower, t.v., stereo. All in 20 feet. Both axles have brakes.
> For you guys that pull trailer's with brakes, what is the preferred brake controller?


A toggle switch is pretty rough stop.........


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> That was the main reason I got it. It seems that when we came to the GTG in Ft. Scott we used our tent, which we set up in the rain, and it got down to 35 degrees that night. While we slept nice and warm, I think the better half decided that WE had had enough of tent camping. I've been looking ALL summer for one and came across this one 4 miles from the house. A/C, forced air heat, hot water, toilet, shower, t.v., stereo. All in 20 feet. Both axles have brakes.
> For you guys that pull trailer's with brakes, what is the preferred brake controller?


Tekonsha is what's in most trucks around here, but I'd bet there's something better available.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> What time does the action start at Ft. Scott on Friday?
> 
> When is everybody going to start showing up?


 we usually get there early
Probably take a while to figure everything out


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> we usually get there early
> Probably take a while to figure everything out



How early? 6am Friday? 6 pm Friday?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We should be there about 8:00 am Saturday.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Tekonsha is what's in most trucks around here, but I'd bet there's something better available.


Proportional or time delay?


----------



## Homelite410

Steve, get a curt digital! They are bad azz. Mine sets easy, and works great. I can get it at cost for like 42.00


----------



## Homelite410

Happy 7 years to me and my wife today. I rented a carriage for 2 hours and we had a wonderful day together.







. Gwen, a dopple gray (I think) is so pretty.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> How early? 6am Friday? 6 pm Friday?


8 or 9 plenty early


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> Proportional or time delay?



Proportional. Digital is the only way to go. Wish I had one.


----------



## jetmd

Gentlemen, lots of stuff to tell you:

Gritz came over to the house today and helped me drop and cut the boxelder tree on the west side of the house, so we are in the
process of limbing the tree and bucking just about done, I look up and about 15' away is the neighbor lady with her young son by
her side his name is Evan....10 years old and I thought Oh sh*t here we go I made too much noise at 4pm in the afternoon or maybe
I scared his cat???? So I shut my saw off pull out my ear plugs and walk over to talk to them, I am shocked by the conversation she
wants to know if it is OK for Evan to help cleanup the brush and small cut logs, he wanted to help but asked his mom first. All I can
say is WOW maybe there is some hope for the next generation, he even had his leather gloves with him and he was ready to work!
I guess that was more important than setting on his arse playing ****! I put him to work, thanked him when the work was complete
and sent him home with a 10 spot for his help! Good kid.

Brandon (Gritz) and his wife are expecting their first child....a boy! Due mid January. Good news for sure.

Went to the ICCE knife show this morning at 10, what a great time, first knife show that Brenda and I have ever been to, just wish
I would have caught up to Sunfish (Don Hanson) he must have left before we arrived.

Are we meeting anywhere Saturday morning before Pioneer days start for breakfast? I need to know how early Saturday morning we need to be
there, as we will be there just for part of the day. I might bring 1 saw to sell/trade (Stihl 08) thinking about crossing over to the dark side
and getting a Red saw  

Mike, put me down for 1 brake controller, I need one for Brenda's truck.

Take care guys


----------



## Homelite410

Chet, once you go red, you Neva look back. Brake controller, check!


----------



## Locust Cutter

workshop said:


> That was the main reason I got it. It seems that when we came to the GTG in Ft. Scott we used our tent, which we set up in the rain, and it got down to 35 degrees that night. While we slept nice and warm, I think the better half decided that WE had had enough of tent camping. I've been looking ALL summer for one and came across this one 4 miles from the house. A/C, forced air heat, hot water, toilet, shower, t.v., stereo. All in 20 feet. Both axles have brakes.
> For you guys that pull trailer's with brakes, what is the preferred brake controller?


Tekonsha makes a good one but I'd like a prodigy P3. Prodigy makes a good controller.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I got to run an 064 in Hedge today... I LIKE it! The Snellerized 660 was pretty mean though. I like fun toys...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Got a new toy this last week. The Jury is still out but other than it being VERY tight new, once broken-in I think it will be a darn good tool.


A brand new MS201T. Once its broken in properly I will send it to Brad or Randy to get it's timing advanced, muffler modded and carb set. Then it should be a ripping little saw.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Poor working stiffs up and at 'em!

Michael was up from KC yesterday and we got the pads and rotors almost done on the Forester. I needed his muscle to break loose the damn caliper bolts. The geezer has grown weak.

Plan is to have it squared away for him to drive this winter and park the '95 Dodge van for my infrequent use.


----------



## sawnami

You're not weak Carl. The bracket bolts are torqued tight. The ones on my Avalanche torque at 148 ft. Lbs.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> What time does the action start at Ft. Scott on Friday?
> 
> When is everybody going to start showing up?


As far as sawing goes I will be there Friday morning for the school bus tours that come trough to see all of the implements in action for the pioneer harvest fiesta. So you guys are welcome to come as early as ya want. Most of the tractor/ implements will be there plus the craft/ antique booths will be set up and operational and my grandson and inlaws will be in the garden tractor pull that evening.. ...oh Cobey and I will also have logs there to cut and saws to play with so if you plan on coming down friday let me know if anyone needs camping or rv spaces.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl,Steve looks to be a nice day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The geezers plus grandkids won't show up till midmorning Saturday. 

I'll check on Jim for his plans. Got to keep an eye on the rascal................................................


----------



## sawnami

Tammi helped me carry the Mall to the log pile to try some cuts. Set the middle of the bar on a log, blipped the throttle and it drug me and the powerhead up to the bumper on the powerhead. Made a few cuts in some pine then I got the bright idea to try it in some hedge. Now I know why they call it scratcher chain.  I'm not going through all those cutter and raker edges to touch it up.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Time to start thinking hard about FtScott gtg now..
> I have 4 race cants and a big ole stub of Elm for the old Mag to demo in.
> Also have some elm logs for Andy to freehand some cants out of Friday..
> If he's feeling sporty.. LOL..
> 
> Hey Chad, you got that chainsaw mill operational yet?
> Cause it would be cool to see it square up a cant or 2. Also, do you need any chunks or bolts for carving demo's?








It is functional! Cuts nice and straight too! A lot more I want to do to make it more user friendly but I will be modifying it weekly till I get it where I want it to be. 

I can always use cedar and pine for carving stuff!


----------



## sam-tip

Should I save a big fir trunk for Iowa spring gtg. 


It is sitting in the back of the picture. Came out of my front yard this summer.






0


----------



## cobey

Levi' s for xl12 owner kept lots of extra fuel filters for it.......
It looks like one was unused, I cleaned it with wd 40
This saw might run again until he is his dad's age


----------



## lumberjackchef

Laying my Grampa Bill to rest at the National Cemetery #1 in Fort Scott Ks today.

As per Wikipedia:

Fort Scott was established in 1842, on what was known as Military Road, between Fort Leavenworth, Kansas and Fort Gibson, Oklahoma. It was named for Lieutenant General Winfield Scott. During the initial years, a small plot on the west side of the fort was used as a cemetery. In 1861, a new plot was purchased, and named Presbyterian Graveyard as it was maintained by the Presbyterian Church. During the American Civil War, it was used to inter soldiers who died in battles near in the area. The plot and an adjacent tract of land became Fort Scott National Cemetery on November 15, 1862. One of the twelve original United States National Cemeteries designated by Abraham Lincoln, it has the distinction of being listed as U.S. National Cemetery #1.[2]


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> It is functional! Cuts nice and straight too! A lot more I want to do to make it more user friendly but I will be modifying it weekly till I get it where I want it to be.
> 
> I can always use cedar and pine for carving stuff!


Can ya make it work for about 6 more cants? Cottonwood maybe? But we'll saw anything..
Can you carve Elm?


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Laying my Grampa Bill to rest at the National Cemetery #1 in Fort Scott Ks today.
> 
> As per Wikipedia:
> 
> Fort Scott was established in 1842, on what was known as Military Road, between Fort Leavenworth, Kansas and Fort Gibson, Oklahoma. It was named for Lieutenant General Winfield Scott. During the initial years, a small plot on the west side of the fort was used as a cemetery. In 1861, a new plot was purchased, and named Presbyterian Graveyard as it was maintained by the Presbyterian Church. During the American Civil War, it was used to inter soldiers who died in battles near in the area. The plot and an adjacent tract of land became Fort Scott National Cemetery on November 15, 1862. One of the twelve original United States National Cemeteries designated by Abraham Lincoln, it has the distinction of being listed as U.S. National Cemetery #1.[2]


Sorry for your loss my friend


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Can ya make it work for about 6 more cants? Cottonwood maybe? But we'll saw anything..
> Can you carve Elm?


I got some ceader


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Can ya make it work for about 6 more cants? Cottonwood maybe? But we'll saw anything..
> Can you carve Elm?


Yep red elm is pretty good if ya can figure out where the natural checking point is in the log and put it in the back of the sculpture. Pretty lumber logs too!


----------



## cobey

The triple xl12 rides again.... New fuel line.....pick 1 of the 3 filters I find in the tank, cleaned it good, find carb kit, clean and rebuild carb..... wonky carb...
Had the carb off 5 or 6 times...... threw carb at the goat..... put on sxl carb
Fix loose muffler, do AWOL style muffler mod so it likes the bigger carb......
Clutch fell apart..... crap! Find parts, find chain that cuts, put it back together
YAY!!!!! + ALOT of wd 40 and compressed air



It's a runner!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's almost Saturday


----------



## awol

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's almost Saturday


 ???Ummm, Kenneth, it's still Monday!


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's almost Saturday


Yee haw....... I'm getting the homelite pile ready


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> ???Ummm, Kenneth, it's still Monday!


We got to get all ready and stuff...... sawing and hanging out.....
Good times.......... It takes me a while to spool up


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Alan it's one day closer to Saturday.LOL.


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Dan you going to make it to Fort Scott.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Ordered a bunch of parts for the 048 and 032 but, they won't make it to Ft. Scott. Maybe by Iowa Fall GTG.
No time for the Mall or the SL-5R either.[emoji45]


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> No time for the Mall or the SL-5R either.[emoji45]



WHAT!!!!! Say it ain't so Carl!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> WHAT!!!!! Say it ain't so Carl!


Forester taking up valuable floor space needed to work on the Mall.

No way in hell it will fit on my work bench.

Had to put RF wheel back on the vet. I needed the jack for the Subaru.[emoji57]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Maybe it's time for another roll off hopper and clean up the garage.[emoji37]


----------



## workshop

My boss just said I'm good to go this Saturday. Goldie and I will be there about 8 or 9am. 
Now to figure out what I'm going to bring.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Maybe it's time for another roll off hopper and clean up the garage.[emoji37]



I need to do that, too. 
What's that cost you, Carl?


----------



## sawnami

Which entrance do we use when we get there?


----------



## lumberjackchef

ok Here is a link and physical address to the location of the gate we will be entering this year.
http://mapq.st/1j67sYh

2140 S Eddy Street 
Fort Scott,Ks 66701

You will see a sign on the gate that you will enter on the east side of the road.
For those of you who have been to previous Pioneer Harvest GTG's it basically where we have alway been, they are just giving us our own gate for access because we will have a little bigger crowd than in the past! Oh Yeah!! its about time.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I need to do that, too.
> What's that cost you, Carl?


I'm wanting to say about a Benjamin but it was three years ago when I built the shelves for the saws. Eight yard capacity?

Meh. Shelves are full and saws surround the vet again![emoji45]

We also invited our immediate neighbors to dispose of junk in it.

We have some really nice neighbors.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Maybe it's time for another roll off hopper and clean up the garage.[emoji37]


Put the forester in the hopper


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> My boss just said I'm good to go this Saturday. Goldie and I will be there about 8 or 9am.
> Now to figure out what I'm going to bring.


Holler at me so we can figure out the Dolmar trade


----------



## cobey

What saws am I bringing...... and what saws am bringing home...... 
I know I got to bring Carl's 
I got Kenneths chains and files 
I have a few extra double bevel files 
To sell....


----------



## RVALUE

I'm not sure if I can come. I may have to go east tomorrow. If so, I won't be back.

It seems they may have found my mule. (Kawasaki) however they don't seem to want to do anything without the serial number. And......................


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> What saws am I bringing...... and what saws am bringing home......
> I know I got to bring Carl's
> I got Kenneths chains and files
> I have a few extra double bevel files
> To sell....


Don't forget Levi's blue homey!
It can run in the vintage class..


----------



## workshop

I'll be bringing a lot of "Stuff".


----------



## workshop

Cobey, I'll be bringing one that you said you miss having.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Cobey and I will also have logs there to cut and saws to play with so if you plan on coming down friday let me know if anyone needs camping or rv spaces.....


 
Do you know if the RV sites have electric, sewer, and water?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Don't forget Levi's blue homey!
> It can run in the vintage class..


We need a good 60 dl chain with lowish rakers. I'm sending a 16" bar home with it also 20 is too much


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Do you know if the RV sites have electric, sewer, and water?


We have to set that up with Chad


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Cobey, I'll be bringing one that you said you miss having.


Oh more Mc brick. ...


----------



## cobey

Steve how many of that style u got?


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Steve how many of that style u got?


 
Ummm, not sure. 5 or 6?


----------



## jetmd

The most important thing for me Saturday........where do I eat breakfast when I get to Ft Scott? In town? At the event?
Did I mention I like to eat?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Ummm, not sure. 5 or 6?


I might have to get old faithful back


----------



## awol

jetmd said:


> The most important thing for me Saturday........where do I eat breakfast when I get to Ft Scott? In town? At the event?
> Did I mention I like to eat?


 Good breakfast is served at the Lyons Mansion. We will be eating there, give me a holler when ya get close.


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> The most important thing for me Saturday........where do I eat breakfast when I get to Ft Scott? In town? At the event?
> Did I mention I like to eat?


 mcd's is close


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Good breakfast is served at the Lyons Mansion. We will be eating there, give me a holler when ya get close.


I might have to go there


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'm bringing 'Fat Alice' [emoji7] and the rest of the ones I took to Iowa. Additions are the Dolmar 6400, JD/Echo, and J-red 670. Possibly the 655BP.
A peeze ant 180c for Steve.

The 048 and 032 are waiting on parts.[emoji20]


----------



## RVALUE

We have to go south. Family emergency..  

d


----------



## workshop

RVALUE said:


> We have to go south. Family emergency..
> 
> d


Sorry to hear that, Dan. Was hoping you all could make it.


----------



## RVALUE

awol said:


> Good breakfast is served at the Lyons Mansion. We will be eating there, give me a holler when ya get close.




DON'T eat there! Last time AWOL ate there, he got preggo!


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## lumberjackchef

RVALUE said:


> We have to go south. Family emergency..
> 
> d


Sorry to hear that Dan. I will be praying for you, hope everything is OK!


----------



## awol

RVALUE said:


> DON'T eat there! Last time AWOL ate there, he got preggo!


 Did not, I have never been pregnant!


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> We have to go south. Family emergency..
> 
> d


 so sorry Dan, I wish you well my friend, let me know
If I can help. Prayers for you and the family


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Did not, I have never been pregnant!


He he.......


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Did not, I have never been pregnant!


How much steak did you eat in Wisconsin last trip up?


----------



## sawnami

100cc and up are ready. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Potential traders that were requested are ready to go. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> How much steak did you eat in Wisconsin last trip up?


More than Dan pretty sure..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> More than Dan pretty sure..


Dan was all bent out of shape........ kinda funny


----------



## Locust Cutter

Carl, please bring the 655BP. I would LOVE to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## cobey

I got ALOT of saws to bring Saturday...... there are SO many saws.....
I'm gonna give up for tonight


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dan, I'm sorry to hear that. Whatever's going on, I'll be praying for you.

Steve, I definitely like your selection. Someday I will have a calssic saw of 100+cc displacement.

Will anybody at Ft. Scott have a MS461, MS661, 395xp, 390xp, 3120, 6100 Dolmar or 550xp? Those are all of the saws I want to try and haven't been able to yet...


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> How much steak did you eat in Wisconsin last trip up?


 A bunch, why, did I look pregnant???



Locust Cutter said:


> Dan, I'm sorry to hear that. Whatever's going on, I'll be praying for you.
> 
> Steve, I definitely like your selection. Someday I will have a calssic saw of 100+cc displacement.
> 
> Will anybody at Ft. Scott have a MS461, MS661, 395xp, 390xp, 3120, 6100 Dolmar or 550xp? Those are all of the saws I want to try and haven't been able to yet...


 I'll bring a new 390 and 395.


----------



## lumberjackchef

awol said:


> A bunch, why, did I look pregnant???
> 
> 
> I'll bring a new 390 and 395.


I seem to have misplaced my muffler for my 394 if anybody has an extra i could use one if ya want to bring it along...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Today is set aside to take a run at the Mall now that the Forester is ambulatory.

I think I put the metering diaphragm in upside down.[emoji13] And, I have ballpark information on the H&L jets.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl and crew, Looks like another nice day for us.


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> ok Here is a link and physical address to the location of the gate we will be entering this year.
> http://mapq.st/1j67sYh
> 
> 2140 S Eddy Street
> Fort Scott,Ks 66701
> 
> You will see a sign on the gate that you will enter on the east side of the road.
> For those of you who have been to previous Pioneer Harvest GTG's it basically where we have alway been, they are just giving us our own gate for access because we will have a little bigger crowd than in the past! Oh Yeah!! its about time.......


 
Bump.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gentlemen.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brian I got the 6100 covered


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning everyone!


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> let me know if anyone needs camping or rv spaces.....


 


Hinerman said:


> Do you know if the RV sites have electric, sewer, and water?


 
Lumberjackchef, any answer for my question?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning everyone! Getting the children up and ready for school then I get to fun some flyers to some gun shops for an upcoming cancer research Trap shoot fundraiser...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> Lumberjackchef, any answer for my question?


I just called the man in charge of that and he said they have about 4-5 spots with electric for $20. There is a dump station on site. If anyone else needs a spot please let me know asap so I can make sure and reserve one of the others that are available...


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellas, looks like the saw circus is coming up!
It's time to cut the wood!


----------



## Homelite410

Fellas, that drone engine is still for sale. 250.00


----------



## cobey

.


Homelite410 said:


> Fellas, that drone engine is still for sale. 250.00


How many horse is that thing?


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hi fellas, looks like the saw circus is coming up!
> It's time to cut the wood!


U coming? I got another 330 you need


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> U coming? I got another 330 you need


You got a new wife for me also, cuz I'll need one if I get another saw!


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> I just called the man in charge of that and he said they have about 4-5 spots with electric for $20. There is a dump station on site. If anyone else needs a spot please let me know asap so I can make sure and reserve one of the others that are available...


 
I am assuming that means no water hookup either; electric only. Is that correct?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Fellas, that drone engine is still for sale. 250.00


Drone engine? Are you talking Rotax or...?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I will be bringing a little Homelite top handle if anyone wants it. I figure it's at least worth a chain or two... I may have some other stuff.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon gents, took a while to get caught up, need to run some errands etc. I have one of those drone engines, but I think it needs a rebuild.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon, Jim.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

I am picking the drone motor up Friday afternoon))))))))))


----------



## Hedgerow

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> I am picking the drone motor up Friday afternoon))))))))))


What would a person use a drone engine for?
Unless they just happened to have a drone in need of one..


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hedgerow said:


> What would a person use a drone engine for?
> Unless they just happened to have a drone in need of one..


Gyrocopter


----------



## 67L36Driver

You need a Rotax I think.

I'm taking out life insurance on Jeep guy![emoji12]


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> What would a person use a drone engine for?
> Unless they just happened to have a drone in need of one..


Show off at GTG's.
Something to irritate the neighbors with.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Show off at GTG's.
> Something to irritate the neighbors with.


But wouldn't it have to run to be able to do that?
Lol...


----------



## 67L36Driver

A ten or twelve (sixteen?) cylinder rardial would be excellent for that. 

They don't have mufflers[emoji12]


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> A ten or twelve (sixteen?) cylinder rardial would be excellent for that.
> 
> They don't have mufflers[emoji12]


A corsair engine be bad ass Carl!


----------



## cobey

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> You got a new wife for me also, cuz I'll need one if I get another saw!


Wait till Ya get 70 or 80.......


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I will be bringing a little Homelite top handle if anyone wants it. I figure it's at least worth a chain or two... I may have some other stuff.


U bringing a broke c5?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> I am assuming that means no water hookup either; electric only. Is that correct?


Electric only , but there are hydrants and a dump station on the grounds at a different spot where you can fill up and unload as needed......


----------



## Hedgerow

Will I need to haul the loader over? Or will there be one on site..
We sure ain't going to move this big chunk of Elm without one.
We can't set the big elm chunks without one..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Will I need to haul the loader over? Or will there be one on site..
> We sure ain't going to move this big chunk of Elm without one.
> We can't set the big elm chunks without one..


I can get one there but if you can bring yours that would be awesome!


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I can get one there but if you can bring yours that would be awesome!


Done.. I'll need parking for 2 large rigs..
It'll be Friday afternoon when I roll in.
Any luck rustling up some cottonwood?
I gots none here.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Done.. I'll need parking for 2 large rigs..
> It'll be Friday afternoon when I roll in.
> Any luck rustling up some cottonwood?
> I gots none here.


I'm sitting on plenty I think. Have a couple more I can go grab tomorrow if these don't yield enough cants. Cobey is coming up to help I believe. Got a good hard maple to go grab too!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

67L36Driver said:


> You need a Rotax I think.
> 
> I'm taking out life insurance on Jeep guy![emoji12]





67L36Driver said:


> A ten or twelve (sixteen?) cylinder rardial would be excellent for that.
> 
> They don't have mufflers[emoji12]


My business partner has had these engines in quite a few of these choppers and they have done great!
They are popular in mini choppers.
And they do not have mufflers, very loud!
79lbs and 79HP


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Electric only , but there are hydrants and a dump station on the grounds at a different spot where you can fill up and unload as needed......



I will take an RV slot. Thanks


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> I will take an RV slot. Thanks


Cool I will call and save ya one. When will you be arriving approximately?


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Cool I will call and save ya one. When will you be arriving approximately?



Friday afternoon. I am off work and kids are out of school. I want to leave as early as possible but will probably spend the morning getting loaded if I don't get loaded tomorrow night.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim reports that he is traveling down Friday.

Us geezers hope to be there tenish Saturday.


----------



## Hedgerow

I may use all round filed chain in ft Scott.
And a green saw..


----------



## Hedgerow

Have I said lately how much I like using my father's old Granberg file-n-joint on round ground chain?
It really is a fine invention.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> I'm sitting on plenty I think. Have a couple more I can go grab tomorrow if these don't yield enough cants. Cobey is coming up to help I believe. Got a good hard maple to go grab too!


Cool.. I got a couple cants, but not near enough, and the fresher, the better.
I'll be bringing the Dodgegeeks with me. And that's a good thing, as I need Andy to drive the big truck over with wood on it.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Have I said lately how much I like using my father's old Granberg file-n-joint on round ground chain?
> It really is a fine invention.


I need one too!


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I need one too!



Got one in my hand that has your name on it.


----------



## cobey

KY pic


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Got one in my hand that has your name on it.


Sweet ! cool ! thanks so much Steve


----------



## cobey

I figured out the screen shot on mah 
Phone


----------



## cobey

Hillbilly saw burnin in KY


----------



## cobey

Thomas pics taken from KY thread


----------



## cobey




----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Are the coffee pots broke?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning! Beautiful SEK morning!




already on my second cup Thomas!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Are the coffee pots broke?


No but alarms didn't go off on schedule


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Are the coffee pots broke?


Just waking up......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Red sky at morning, sailor take warning! 
The red sky portends to be a stormy day.

Morning midlanders!

This 032 may be the only Stihl I keep in the collection rather than flip. It's just enuff 'stylish' and old mag..[emoji7]



Makes me think 'chopped '50 Merc custom'. Prolly the 'roof line'.


----------



## cobey

Two diet dews in me and some breakfast getting my crap 
Together to help Chad ....... I will enjoy the gtg but getting
Ready is a booger


----------



## Homelite410

hi fellas!


----------



## Hedgerow

Gack!!

Someone ran some flavored coffee through the coffee pot here at the plant.. 
Absolutely ruined my taste buds for the day.


----------



## Hedgerow

I been keeping some odd hours lately..


----------



## Homelite410

Don't flavor the coffee don't fruit the salad. KISS


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> What would a person use a drone engine for?
> Unless they just happened to have a drone in need of one..


Depending on the HP rating it might work in a small experimental aircraft...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Coffee black.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Coffee black.


Once in a while in the winter I will throw in 2 packets of hot cocoa mix!


----------



## Locust Cutter

And yes Cobey, the C-5, the Super EZ and I'll have to see if there are any others I want gone. The working lineup ISN'T going anywhere... I will see about bringing the 9010 as a good friend has it right now... If I can get it back tomorrow then it will come with me to play.


----------



## awol

Here in the Ozarks, we say don't flavor the coffee, don't sweeten the whiskey, and don't fruit the beer.


----------



## Homelite410

No man shall ever fruit their beer.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Here in the Ozarks, we say don't flavor the coffee, don't sweeten the whiskey, and don't fruit the beer.


----------



## sawnami

I've got one of our suppliers that has won many awards for his beers. He experiments occasionally. Pumpkin, jalapeño, Jack Daniels, etc 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

Testing the cants!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Best baked beans in the KC area. Ribs not shabby either at Ameristar casino.



Been trying to talk them out of a quart to go.


----------



## lumberjackchef

well they aren't perfect but they are cottonwood. The chainsaw mill is gonna be really handy and will cut really good with a few more mods!!


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> well they aren't perfect but they are cottonwood. The chainsaw mill is gonna be really handy and will cut really good with a few more mods!!



Hey Cobey, 







Nice legs.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> well they aren't perfect but they are cottonwood. The chainsaw mill is gonna be really handy and will cut really good with a few more mods!!


Lookin good chad!
How much gas you go through today?


----------



## cobey

Long day


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Lookin good chad!
> How much gas you go through today?


Only bout 1.5 gallons actually! That was surprising I figured it would be a bit more. The 066 puked the muffler cover so I had to put a stock muffler back on just ran it without the cover ......made it run a lot richer even without the cover lol!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Have I said lately how much I like using my father's old Granberg file-n-joint on round ground chain?
> It really is a fine invention.




Bring it and give me a lesson on how to use it...I have one I have never used. It looks like I could do more damage than good with the thing.


----------



## Hinerman

Well I ordered some square chain and it hasn't arrived. My fault for waiting so long. I hope Awol doesn't forget to bring me a chain.

I went to Wal-mart a bit ago, got home, and the heathens are in the RV watching TV. They love that thing. We don't go enough for sure.


----------



## Locust Cutter

lumberjackchef said:


> we
> ll they aren't perfect but they are cottonwood. The chainsaw mill is gonna be really handy and will cut really good with a few more mods!!



I wouldn't mind doing something like that. I don't know that I want to put the 9010 through that as I can't easily find another P&C for it. I could see getting a 395, 3120, 088, etc for a dedicated milling saw or just buying a stupid band saw (once I win the lottery).


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Bring it and give me a lesson on how to use it...I have one I have never used. It looks like I could do more damage than good with the thing.


Bring yours, and a round file. I'll show ya.. They are round file perfection..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Bring yours, and a round file. I'll show ya.. They are round file perfection..



I have a loop of 7/16" Remington Side Planer (chipper) that needs sharpened.

I'll bring the GL-7 w/24" it goes on. 



You're up Matt.


----------



## 67L36Driver

What diameter file do I need for 7/16" chipper?


----------



## cobey

I hit something in a tree we went to get today,
The little roller guide works well once you get your teeth 
To its angles........ still got to set the rakers


I'm happy to see you all this weekend 


I hope to get good with the grandberg also


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> What diameter file do I need for 7/16" chipper?



I would the same as a 3/8 would work just fine Carl. I sharpened the chain on the Mono the same as i would a 3/8". I used my chain Grinder.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I would the same as a 3/8 would work just fine Carl. I sharpened the chain on the Mono the same as i would a 3/8". I used my chain Grinder.



I thought the wheel on my Nick The Grinder is too thin for 7/16".

Did I mention I hate to hand file chain?

Chains get sharpened once around here. Then it's out the door...........


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> What diameter file do I need for 7/16" chipper?


1/4" would get the job done, but the next size up would be better.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> What diameter file do I need for 7/16" chipper?









Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

9/32"?

I have two saws with 9/16" chain as it turns out.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Going back to bed.


----------



## cobey

Mornin all 
Got to head to ft Scott in a bit..........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Time to start getting some saws loaded


----------



## cobey

Chad tried to make this load yesterday


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Time to start getting some saws loaded


When are you coming down Kenneth?


----------



## workshop

Load the truck tonight. Goal is to be on the road by 6:00am.


----------



## Hedgerow

I gotta head into the plant today, but hope to escape before dark.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Load the truck tonight. Goal is to be on the road by 6:00am.


Same here. Looks like I'm gonna have to start the culling process. I hate having them bounce around in the trailer so I need to figure a way to secure them.

The gentleman that I met last week that will be there filled his trailer with sawdust and set his saws in it with a tarp over them. The bad thing is his tarp came loose on the way last week and every orifice on every saw is filled with sawdust. He doesn't run them so it's not a big deal to him. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

Guys, I'm not goin to make Ft Scott. I was in Kansas City 4 days last weekend, St.Louis yesterday and have had company here for 10 days. I'm beat to death and can't get on the road again anytime soon. 

Y'all have a good one & I'll try to catch the next GTG.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Same here. Looks like I'm gonna have to start the culling process. I hate having them bounce around in the trailer so I need to figure a way to secure them.
> 
> The gentleman that I met last week that will be there filled his trailer with sawdust and set his saws in it with a tarp over them. The bad thing is his tarp came loose on the way last week and every orifice on every saw is filled with sawdust. He doesn't run them so it's not a big deal to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Hmmmmm. I think I'll hit an ATM and rent a trailer if that load will be on site!

Lots of big, yummy oldies in there!


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Same here. Looks like I'm gonna have to start the culling process. I hate having them bounce around in the trailer so I need to figure a way to secure them.
> 
> The gentleman that I met last week that will be there filled his trailer with sawdust and set his saws in it with a tarp over them. The bad thing is his tarp came loose on the way last week and every orifice on every saw is filled with sawdust. He doesn't run them so it's not a big deal to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Stuffit spray foam..
Lol..


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Same here. Looks like I'm gonna have to start the culling process.



You can cull the 750 and 2100 my way...[emoji8]


----------



## Mrs.A

Well the AWOL clan is on the road. See ya in Fort Scott.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> You can cull the 750 and 2100 my way...[emoji8]


Why sure Mike. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> When are you coming down Kenneth?


Leaving about 6 in the morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Geezers + grandkids will try to get there by ten am. 

Jim told me he was traveling today.


----------



## Hedgerow

I should be there around 8 ish AM.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad, Adryanna (my 7yr old Daughter) and I are leaving tomorrow circa 0730-0800 Should be there between 1000-1100... The Mastermoobed 9010 and 262xp will be coming along with the 2 Homelites and possibly the 562. I may also bring the 201 if anyone wants to try it out.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Matt WHat Bar size will you be running on your big Dollie? Also what's the lunch situation look like?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds like it will be a good day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brian are you still in the market for a husky 346ne.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Yes. Mastermind may be building one soon, but what do you have?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Matt WHat Bar size will you be running on your big Dollie? Also what's the lunch situation look like?


36" is what's on it right now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Marshaling the troops.




The Wards/Remy is doing a fuel leak check. Old gaskets get dried out and 
leak.

Oops! Need to add the big dog!


----------



## Homelite410

Girls wanted to drive the A...


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have four too many 3/8 x .050 x 18 Homelite pattern NOS bars.

Trade 'em for something?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hell, I want to drive an A sometime...


----------



## workshop

At Red Lobster with my better half.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Workin' on Blondie to pick an eating joint also.

Married 38 years ago yesterday.

I get a gold crown in heaven.[emoji56]


----------



## jetmd

Unfortunately I am out for Ft Scott , I have a raging head cold and even though my mom and dad
always told me to share.....this is something nobody needs!

I hope you all have a safe and enjoyable day tomorrow, safe travels to all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Unfortunately I am out for Ft Scott , I have a raging head cold and even though my mom and dad
> always told me to share.....this is something nobody needs!
> 
> I hope you all have a safe and enjoyable day tomorrow, safe travels to all.



Goldenrod is in bloom.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chet sorry to hear.


----------



## sawnami

Now to start the culling process. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Just got done loading the truck. Not a lot by usual standards, 20. Trying to stay in the theme of the show, old/antique.
Now, if I can just get up at 5am.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Just got done loading the truck. Not a lot by usual standards, 20. Trying to stay in the theme of the show, old/antique.
> Now, if I can just get up at 5am.


I can call HAHAHA .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I finished loading about six. My pickup is full. Coffee is made timer set.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the son in law pickup in the garage. Barely six inches left to close the door.

Too many dopers around to let it sit in the driveway.[emoji57]


----------



## Locust Cutter

Puff-puff-pass? I couldn't resist Carl. 
Did you see much of that while you were in-country?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve bringing any big enough to buck up this one


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hell a MM'ed Farm Boss would do that... Pshhhhhhh.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I couldn't resist. The 9010 could do a lot of the initial cutting. After that it's 084 or 2100cd time...


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> I have four too many 3/8 x .050 x 18 Homelite pattern NOS bars.
> 
> Trade 'em for something?


I got some projects to trade or ??
I have a bunch of homelites with no bars


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> Unfortunately I am out for Ft Scott , I have a raging head cold and even though my mom and dad
> always told me to share.....this is something nobody needs!
> 
> I hope you all have a safe and enjoyable day tomorrow, safe travels to all.


Get well soon ....... being sick sucks


----------



## sawnami

Finished up, walked in the basement and there sits the 750. Hmmmmm.


----------



## cobey

A good day today, had fun with the kids they raced saws in scrap 
Wood, Abe helped me get the trailer and some saws from Franklin ,
I bought a very rare root brand chainsaw 80+ cc 
Hung out , played with a few saws, visited Thomas,Sam, the AWOL's
Showed up, Chad Carved for a bunch of school kids, and I got my
Trailer jack fixed , traded for a cool saw....... fun stuff


----------



## Hedgerow

We should be rolling in around 9:00 or 9:30.. 
Fit it all on one trailer.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Finished up, walked in the basement and there sits the 750. Hmmmmm.


You got lots of big stuff to run  if you can't get it in its ok


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> We should be rolling in around 9:00 or 9:30..
> Fit it all on one trailer.


I got some fire wood chunks to putt under the logs


----------



## workshop

On the road.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Driving.


----------



## sawnami

Headin out. Worried about the Mall blowing out of the trailer.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Headin out. Worried about the Mall blowing out of the trailer.



Yeah, right...............[emoji57]

Morning midlanders!

Dumb townie truck don't hold enuff saws.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all I'm dragging stuff out and waiting on Dad to show up to load it and skedaddle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

10 miles. Wohoooo.


----------



## cobey

Loading....... again


----------



## shorthunter

For anyone who hasn't heard, I am not gonna make it today. Just started as shift leader a few weeks ago and this is my weekend to work.

I would like to grab a couple of those square files if someone ended up buying a bunch. Maybe I can pick them up from Matt or Cobey in the near future?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pee break at Louisburg, Ks

Smoking lamp is lit!


----------



## sunfish

I want to see lots of pics, an stuff.


----------



## jetmd

Pictures for those of us that could not be there, Please!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sorry, not a single one here. On way home. Smoke break near Shawnee Mission Park.

I and/or someone else ran ten of my old turds. Had a wonderful time.

Picked up a Homie 1020 from Cobey and delivered a MS180 to Steve Workshop!


----------



## workshop

Had a great time and was equally great to see all my friends. Sorry I didn't get any pictures, but I know there was a lot taken. They should be showing up shortly. Going to unload Mama's truck tomorrow, too tired tonight.


----------



## sawnami

AWOL' s earsplittin, take no prisoners kart saw. 








The Super sweet BP-1








Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

Thanks to all who made it a great turn out. We had lots of walk through spectators this time! They were all coming up to our booth and would end up hanging around to watch for several races. It seems that our carving wasn't the only spectator attraction!! Sorry but I didn't get many picks. I did snap one of Sarah's finished sign though!





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Found a couple more!



the boys had a blast on the smalls



my helpers polying a pumpkin!!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Just got home and out of the shower..
Was a good time guys..
The regulars loved all the old Mag and hot new stuff..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Up 'till today my 655BP only had a few minutes of run time. Thanks Cobey and Matt for helping break in the rings!


----------



## cobey

Good times........ . Now to unload


----------



## Hedgerow

Next year, we're breaking the vintage saws down into more classes..
Everyone be warned...


And sharpen those chains!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Good times........ . Now to unload


I refused to unload tonight..
The tractor and saws still sit on the truck as I stare at them from the back deck...
It's happy hours here, and after a shower, I'm enjoying the cool evening out here.


----------



## cobey

Just got done


----------



## sawnami

My daughter needs to use the Avalanche tomorrow so guess who is helping me unload saws in the morning?


----------



## sawnami

So maybe this chain for the Mall next year. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> My daughter needs to use the Avalanche tomorrow so guess who is helping me unload saws in the morning?


 
Thanks much
for the grandberg Steve


----------



## cobey

Thanks for the cool super XL and husky trade Kenneth

Thanks for the 064 hookup Alan, thanks for the saw trade Steve

Thanks for the c5 Bryan..... glad yer back is better
Thanks all for everything ,


----------



## Locust Cutter

Thank you everyone for a marvelous time! Dad and I had a blast as did the kids. I definitely had (maybe too much) fun running the old and new toys...
Steve - that 750 REALLY needs to come to live in KS... Just Sayin.
Carl - I liked that 655... It pulled VERY well!
Kenneth - Give me about a week or so, but I will follow-up with you.
Jim - it's always a pleasure to see you!
Matt - You chain grinding sucks... I hope mine are half as nasty some day.
Allan - When e were driving home Dad looked at me - "You know IF we sold the 9010, a 390 like Allan's might be alright"... And that Cart saw is truly something else.
Andy/Sarah, Hinerman and Workshop - It was great to finally meet you guys! Hopefully once I'm actually healed up and a bit of funds open up a few more GTG's and a charity cut or two might be possible.

On that note - Goodnight Mrs. McGillicuddy wherever you are.


----------



## cobey

Keep healing my friend.....


----------



## Locust Cutter

And Cobey, you're quite welcome and I truly enjoyed visiting with you as well as everyone else that I forgot to name...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning (?) midlanders! 

The tendons in my left elbow woke me after two hours. Pull starting eight large old turds from a dry fuel tank condition took a heavy toll.

Two ibuprofen should get me back to sleep.

Thanks to Chad and Cobey for organizing the GTG!


----------



## sawnami

AWOL and Kenneth fed my large displacement addiction with a Mono 7, Homie 26LCS and Homie 990D and got a nice little XL from Brian.


----------



## wigglesworth

Looks like y'all had fun. Wish I could had made it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Yesterday was a great time had lots of fun running saws trading saws and visiting. Thanks Chad and Colby for putting this event together .


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sorry I was a bit on the non-social side.. I think the 5000+ miles clocked in the last 5 days done caught up to me.  but it was still awesome to see everyone!!! Thanks to all who welcomed us and shared your saws! I'll post up some pics...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy with his new find... (Gotta love a $450 new 562!)






Well, I guess I'll have to post the rest later.. It's my turn to drive..


----------



## workshop

Hey Carl,
Been thinking about the carb upgrade for the little MS180, with hi/low adjustments.
What's the carb number for that?
By the way, I think it's a dandy little saw, thanks.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey Carl,
> Been thinking about the carb upgrade for the little MS180, with hi/low adjustments.
> What's the carb number for that?
> By the way, I think it's a dandy little saw, thanks.


Is it a Walbro 215?
If so, I have a brand new one sitting on muh bench..


----------



## cobey

I left a chunk of cotton wood in the car, my wife thought she got smelly
And took a bath before she went to town...... I'm not allowed to put cotton wood in the car again........ he he  she opened the car at 10:30 and it was bad...... she knew it was the wood


----------



## Locust Cutter

In this case - That truly IS what She said... I apologize Cobey, I couldn't resist. 
Sarah - it looked like you were tired. No worries. With all you guys have done in the last 5 days, I'm surprised that either of you were functioning worth a darn...


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Is it a Walbro 215?
> If so, I have a brand new one sitting on muh bench..


Was nosing around in past threads that said WT215 . Wanted to make sure. 
Pm me how much, if you feel like letting it go.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Was nosing around in past threads that said WT215 . Wanted to make sure.
> Pm me how much, if you feel like letting it go.


You can just have it..


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> AWOL and Kenneth fed my large displacement addiction with a Mono 7, Homie 26LCS and Homie 990D and got a nice little XL from Brian.
> 
> View attachment 449894


You really and truly suck!

Iffin weren't for the females wanting to leave, Brody and I would have stayed 'till dark![emoji22]


----------



## 67L36Driver

What that MS180 needs is an adjustable H&L carb.

I could get it to run off choke but it really screamed.[emoji16]


----------



## Homelite410

Make sure metering cover is vented to atmosphere. I had one come in that wouldn't run right open it up and there is no vent in the metering cover.


----------



## sawnami

Started the 990D........I think my ears are bleeding. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wish I felt like getting out been sick with a stomach bug. Since about the time I walked in the door.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Get well Kenneth!

What makes my ears bleed is AWOL's cart saw........


----------



## Homelite410

Guys that tell me they run stihl because its the best make my ears bleed.


----------



## awol

sawnami said:


> Started the 990D........I think my ears are bleeding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 Glad ya got her going, I do remember it having a really sharp exhaust note. If you look in the muffler while its running, you can watch the piston go up and down!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Thought I'd throw a couple pics in now that we are home! Woo hoo. Home at last. The cats have me a bit of a wary look when I came in, but they remembered me once I broke out the treats. [emoji12] 

















Had a good time racing Rebekah again. She's tough competition!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

The AWOL boys were all over it..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Few more


----------



## jetmd

Sarah, that bottom picture would make a good family Xmas card!

Sorry I didn't post quick enough....the picture of you and Andy.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And, this is one of the other reasons we came... My place of employment was recently bought by a Canadian company called Element. 
Their president commissioned a carving of their logo. 
Once again, the master chef did not disappoint. Chad, you have an incredible gift, my friend. Thank you!!

Ive got a bit more sanding and spar coating to do before handing it off to its new home, but here's beginning to end for those who may have missed it:


----------



## 67L36Driver

awol said:


> Glad ya got her going, I do remember it having a really sharp exhaust note. If you look in the muffler while its running, you can watch the piston go up and down!



Same can be said for Kenneth's big Mono. Also doubles as a leaf blower at WOT.[emoji6]


----------



## lumberjackchef

Alan finished off the ol elm log today!









the mighty noodle pile!



and Thomas this is what the bear/owl bench ended up looking like after some poly!IMG]http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/27/66df9623c24d55887b74dacb23af9866.jpg[/IMG]





Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

I unloaded enough saws to get a small job done today, but the rest are still riding around on the truck. Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I unloaded enough saws to get a small job done today, but the rest are still riding around on the truck. Lol.



Don't park any length of time at Walmart.

Dumped fuel out of the GTG bunch and put them back on the shelf. Then sold the 028 and the mutt 2171 J-red. Replenished the saw funds![emoji6]

Kind of dragging my feet on selling the big Echo or the Dolmar till after Iowa GTG.

Start building a 42cc Craftsman/Poulan for Brody.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Don't miss that super blood moon! Its worth stepping outside to see it. Just looked and its almost covered by the shadow of the earth right now!!!!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> In this case - That truly IS what She said... I apologize Cobey, I couldn't resist.
> Sarah - it looked like you were tired. No worries. With all you guys have done in the last 5 days, I'm surprised that either of you were functioning worth a darn...


I think I did that Bryan I put it under
The bar of a saw in back of


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> Don't miss that super blood moon! Its worth stepping outside to see it. Just looked and its almost covered by the shadow of the earth right now!!!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Tammi had me get my camera out. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Back to the grind.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Back to the grind.


Feeling better just in time to go to work. 
Glad to hear that you must be feeling better Kenneth.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Feeling better just in time to go to work.
> Glad to hear that you must be feeling better Kenneth.


Got 6 miles from the house and had a relapse. Back home staying close to the trash can and stool.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bummer!

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Yuck. I hope that passes (no pun intended) Kenneth... The eclipse was pretty neat last night as the kids were out watching it and my Dad and Friend were over with a pretty nice telescope. It was a fun night, although I'm paying for it now...


----------



## cobey

Get well Kenneth. Prayers from Franklin


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Got 6 miles from the house and had a relapse. Back home staying close to the trash can and stool.



Sounds like what I had two weeks ago. Took six days to get over it. It may have been a coincidence but my daughter gave me some probiotic capsules and I was OK a few hours later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Will have to try that Steve.


----------



## sawnami

Sorry Kenneth, but I couldn't help smiling when I thought about this.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, Dad is now stuck on Alan's 390xp.... LOL We'll see where this goes.


----------



## Locust Cutter

That's a crappy joke Steve!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Sorry Kenneth, but I couldn't help smiling when I thought about this.
> 
> View attachment 450094



You must have a sixth sense .


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You must have a sixth sense .



Just "been there, done that".


----------



## Hedgerow

John missed out on all the fine Oliver tractors on display..


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.


----------



## awol

Made it home and back to work! A big thanks to Cobey and Chad for all the hard work, we left a big mess to clean up.



wigglesworth said:


> Looks like y'all had fun. Wish I could had made it.


 Me too!


----------



## cobey

That's a strong saw


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Made it home and back to work! A big thanks to Cobey and Chad for all the hard work, we left a big mess to clean up.
> 
> 
> Me too!


I got a big mess on my trailer. .
No cookies fell off on the way home


----------



## lumberjackchef

Moving a little slow today but just finished up an order I got over the weekend. Still have two trailers to unload and put away lol!! Gonna go back and clean up the left overs this evening! 

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Moving a little slow today but just finished up an order I got over the weekend. Still have two trailers to unload and put away lol!! Gonna go back and clean up the left overs this evening!
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Sorry I wasn't there Sunday. ... I had a bunch to do.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Made it home and back to work! A big thanks to Cobey and Chad for all the hard work, we left a big mess to clean up.
> 
> 
> Me too!


Also thanks to Matt for the tractor and dealing with the Dave the club leader


----------



## 67L36Driver

Crapsman designated to be Brody's saw is a runner.



Next step is to remove all labels.

Needs a 14" or better yet a 12" bar.

Why do they always come with stupid long bars?[emoji19]


----------



## Hedgerow

Compensation for other things that are lacking Carl..


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> Also thanks to Matt for the tractor and dealing with the Dave the club leader


 I remember him, "that's not a raccoon, that's a baby"!


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> I remember him, "that's not a raccoon, that's a baby"!


Yep..... priceless. Anyone not there Dave the organization guy
was worried about the other kids
Running around in the dark I called them in, he was looking at the baby I guess he thought she was a raccoon nosing around them cants she stood up
In front of him and he got a shock. That's where the quote came from


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Yep..... priceless. Anyone not there Dave the organization guy
> was worried about the other kids
> Running around in the dark I called them in, he was looking at the baby I guess he thought she was a raccoon nosing around them cants she stood up
> In front of him and he got a shock. That's where the quote came from


He had to experience our crew once to get to grips with the whole concept..
Next year, it'll be no holds barred..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> He had to experience our crew once to get to grips with the whole concept..
> Next year, it'll be no holds barred..



Yes. Next year we need to get permission for a campfire,,,or just do it and ask for forgiveness They did have a tractor hooked up to a water tank if it will make him feel better...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I like that idea. Next year I will rent a trailer from the base and camp out at least Friday night if not Saturday as well to help clean up on Sunday...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Next year, we're breaking the vintage saws down into more classes..
> Everyone be warned...
> 
> 
> And sharpen those chains!!!



I volunteer to run any vintage saw, in any class, for any of you collectors. Steve let me race a couple of his and it was fun. They don't cut as fast but it has been my favorite class since my first GTG at Matt's.


----------



## Hinerman

Glad to see pics from others. I did not take as many as last weekend. Was busy visiting and getting ready for Sam and I to race. I will start with some race pics and finish with what is most important.

Cobey looks like he knows what is coming and AJ looks like he knows what he is about to deliver to Cobey:




AJ Sidestory: I am sharpening a chain with a Husqy roller guide. AJ walks up to me and says, "Huh, I don't need one of those things to sharpen my chain..." I replied, " I am sure you don't but I do". He just smiled like above ^^^ and walked off.

AJ letting the chips fly with his little Mac:




2 of the best going head to head:




Some of my favorite pics are of the chips flying, like this one:


----------



## Hinerman

Is left handed chainsaw racing legal?




Ladies racing chainsaws. Some guys have all the luck. Hard to finish a race without a chain though:



Maybe one of these days Sam will beat Levi but today wasn't that day:




Never give up son, just keep trying. That little saw of Levi's screams:


----------



## Hinerman

Father and son---Battle at the Ft. Scott Corral:




The 6'4" and over class. Looks like Matt is pulling hard to catch the Kart saw:




David vs. Goliath:




David (AJ) slinging the chips in this story. Mr. McCulloch would be proud:


----------



## lumberjackchef

Tarin and I went back to get the rest of the mess cleaned up this evening but someone beat us to it! The good thing was I didn't have to clean up the rest of the cookies, bad thing was someone made off with a little pile of my cedar and pine stock for carvings!!!!!! Oh well I have plenty more and some random dude pulled up today to give me this.....









Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hinerman

Now for the people that make it worth while:

Mrs. Hedgerow, Levi, and his kissing cousin 




Chad finishing up a pumpkin: 



The 4 trouble makers: AJ, James, Isaac, and Sam



Sarah, Rebekah, and Elana:


----------



## Hinerman

More of the AS family:


----------



## Locust Cutter

Those were awesome pics! I do want a re-match with AJ (after I ditch the semi-chisel chain on my 10-10)... The boys were something else and Levi is huge.
As far as legalities go, IDK but I've always been ambidextrous which can be handy at times, especially in shooting.


----------



## Hinerman

Will post more later. AS shuts down on me after so many pics.


----------



## Homelite410

Matt, date please!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, date please!


X2. I need to go south and hang with you guys and gals. Late March usually is slack time for me, if that works for y'all.


----------



## cobey

The 360 started my enjoying of vintage 
Saws , my newest addition is this pretty blue super from Kenneth. ...
I have never heard a tight unbroken in super xl, I have now. Last week ago I got a red one in the same condition of ware
The paint isn't as good. ....


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I volunteer to run any vintage saw, in any class, for any of you collectors. Steve let me race a couple of his and it was fun. They don't cut as fast but it has been my favorite class since my first GTG at Matt's.


Vintage Saws are my favorite too.....
We need one for you Thomas


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> I volunteer to run any vintage saw, in any class, for any of you collectors. Steve let me race a couple of his and it was fun. They don't cut as fast but it has been my favorite class since my first GTG at Matt's.



I assume you fellas had the vintage saw races after the guy with the biggest, baddest old turds left. Is that a coincidence or did you set that up with Blondie??

Hmmmmmmmmm..............[emoji57]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Will post more later. AS shuts down on me after so many pics.



The pics arn't showing up on my phone but load on my desktop. Could be you need to resize them less bites?


----------



## 67L36Driver

You guys are just lucky I left my PL/SL-55s at home. 82cc of reed valve snort.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Going to try this again


----------



## Hedgerow

Good luck Kenneth..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Good luck Kenneth..


+1


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, date please!


Like in December?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

12-31????


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 12-31????


I was thinking more like 12/11 ish.
Not really sure. Don't want to crowd Christmas stuff.
Nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'm off that whole week between Christmas and Monday after. Could be interesting either time.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I still need to unload saws or just leave em till Iowa.


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> I was thinking more like 12/11 ish



I like your line of thinking. That will be my weekend off


----------



## workshop

I'm off call Dec. 12.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'm thinking I may sell the Stumpbroke 372 to help facilitate a 390xp oor MS661. Before I (maybe) put it in the trading post, does anyone in here have interest in it given Stumpy did it?
As much as I use the 30-60cc saws and the 90cc saw, the 70cc saw, as pissed-off as it is, tends to sit a lot. It's a NON X-tor FWIW.


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> I'm thinking I may sell the Stumpbroke 372 to help facilitate a 390xp oor MS661. Before I (maybe) put it in the trading post, does anyone in here have interest in it given Stumpy did it?
> As much as I use the 300-60cc saws and the 90cc saw, the 70cc saw, as pissed-off as it is, tends to sit a lot. It's a NON X-tor FWIW.


 
I may be interested....Depends on price and condition.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Like in December?


 
What are we talking about in December? A GTG I presume?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> What are we talking about in December? A GTG I presume?


We were kicking the Idea around, yes.
A small, cold weather GTG.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I'm off call Dec. 12.


And you got that fancy new camper Steve..


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> We were kicking the Idea around, yes.
> A small, cold weather GTG.


 
Touch base with Alan. He mentioned wanting to have one at his place also (in November).


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> And you got that fancy new camper Steve..


 
Most campers are not rated for 4 seasons. It usually means more $$$$$ for a cold weather camper. If he uses it in December it will need to be winterized and have no water in it at all.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Touch base with Alan. He mentioned wanting to have one at his place also (in November).


Yup.. A Threshing party..


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Most campers are not rated for 4 seasons. It usually means more $$$$$ for a cold weather camper. If he uses it in December it will need to be winterized and have no water in it at all.


I'll bet it has a heater though..
This puts it one step above a tent!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hinerman said:


> I may be interested....Depends on price and condition.


I'll take some pics and send the to you. I'll have to get another compression tester though as mine is toast... But I will get compression #'s.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> I'll take some pics and send the to you. I'll have to get another compression tester though as mine is toast... But I will get compression #'s.


If you don't get any takers, holler at me..
I sure don't need it, but it should probably "stay in the family", so to speak.
Thomas really needs it.
The conversion is well under way...
Bwahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Locust Cutter

That's why I asked here first. I don't really want to sell it, but right now it doesn't make a lot of sense (with the current lineup) and it's too good to just sit there.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'd sell my 9010 but I'd take a bath on it...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Malia just took off with the instructor for her driving test!!!

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hinerman

A few more pics of the peoples:




Looks like one of Alan's is breaking tradition 




Chad had one cool dog---Dozer. My boys sure liked him a lot:




Sam, whatever you do don't drop that precious angel. With 3 older brothers she has it rough enough:




That is it until next time.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet it has a heater though..
> This puts it one step above a tent!!


It has a furnace. I'm set.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> If you don't get any takers, holler at me..
> I sure don't need it, but it should probably "stay in the family", so to speak.
> Thomas really needs it.
> The conversion is well under way...
> Bwahahahaha!!!!!!


Yes he does. All the stihls will be jealous sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Heck, I'd settle for an old fashioned fabric wall tent with a wood stove. I've used that before on cold Scout camp outs and I was never particularly cold.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I don't know about Thomas, but for Dad, the conversion to the darkside is almost complete. When he spoke about the 390xp I suggested trying a 661 and he seemed a bit non-committal about it. So much that he's getting ready to buy a rebuilt/Mooberized 346xp.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

speaking of Stumpy, anyone heard from him? been on my mind. hope all's well


----------



## jetmd

Good evening gentlemen, awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing, wish we could have made it. Didn't feel 100%
until today.
12 DEC works for me as I am not on call either. Cold weather G2G would be fine with me.
I am ready for a trip to the Homeland! Come on 17 OCT.......


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Good evening gentlemen, awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing, wish we could have made it. Didn't feel 100%
> until today.
> 12 DEC works for me as I am not on call either. Cold weather G2G would be fine with me.
> I am ready for a trip to the Homeland! Come on 17 OCT.......


Looking forward to seeing you too!


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Touch base with Alan. He mentioned wanting to have one at his place also (in November).


Ill put in my dibbs now if Alan has one in November. I'm off call the 14th and 28th. Don't mean to be pushy on dates but I got special permission from work to make it to Ft. Scott for 1 day. That's a button I don't want to push very often. But then, don't make special considerations just for me. If I can't make it, oh well.


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> speaking of Stumpy, anyone heard from him? been on my mind. hope all's well


He's doing good..


----------



## lumberjackchef

So how many from around this here thread are going to the event the 17th in west plains for the timberworks??

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hedgerow

Is it in west plains? Or Doniphan?


----------



## lumberjackchef

http://www.ozarkareanetwork.com/timberevents.html 

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## lumberjackchef

Somebody said they used to do it in Doniphan and now its west plains or something like that. This is the one I was invited to carve at though!

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## workshop

I heard it was West Plains.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yep that's what the web page says at the top. Plus it says its the first annual one there.....

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> So how many from around this here thread are going to the event the 17th in west plains for the timberworks??
> 
> Sent from my XT1031





Hedgerow said:


> Is it in west plains? Or Doniphan?



It is in West Plains. We need to get a Loggers Relay team together and enter the competition.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> It is in West Plains. We need to get a Loggers Relay team together and enter the competition.


Loggers relay team?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> It is in West Plains. We need to get a Loggers Relay team together and enter the competition.


I'm game..
Alan and I talked bout going down there anyway..


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Yep that's what the web page says at the top. Plus it says its the first annual one there.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1031


You thinking about going?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Loggers relay team?



4 or 5 men/women (1 person can do 2 events). $200 entry fee. All equipment provided for chop and crosscut, no personal equipment allowed. You can use your own chainsaw. Must have PPE. Here is the condensed version:

1. Chainsaw Speed cut: down, up, down in 7" x 9" cant within marked area....easy peasy
2. Log Walk/Standing chop: carry fuel container, oil container, and measuring stick while balancing across a log, then chop 5 inch pine log secured in stand.
3. Two-person log roll: 2 contestants roll a log 40 feet using cant hooks only
4. 2-person crosscut saw cut: one cut in 7" x 9" cant

I looked at videos on youtube. The teams I saw were pretty bad. If the videos are indicative of the competition we will not come in last.


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Yep that's what the web page says at the top. Plus it says its the first annual one there.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1031


You thinking about going?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yes the lady that is in charge has been advertising that I will be there carving, so I probably should try to show up lol!! I will have to be there Thursday to set up......

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hedgerow

I am ready for their oak ties...
Just got done with this one..
72dl Alan..


----------



## Locust Cutter

Day-um...


----------



## Locust Cutter

That ought to sever some fibers quickly...


----------



## Hedgerow

And anything else that gets in the way..
This bad boy is sharp..

Hope it's fast...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Jim reported he arrived safe back in Halls late Sunday. He missed the turn off from 69 to 435 and took the scenic route to 35 & up 29. Needs a navigator to watch the highway signs, he does.

Also: BOLO for air filter cover and clutch cover for 032. This one will be a keeper.

Hard to believe I know but it has a certain stylish charm for a creamsicle.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 450594
> 
> I am ready for their oak ties...
> Just got done with this one..
> 72dl Alan..



I have never used square grind; doesn't that shallow filing angle cause the chain to bind up more in a cut? Regardless of the sharpness, that looks like it would stall the chain in hardwood. I guess it all depends on the depth gauges. 

How low are you setting the depth gauges for hardwood?


----------



## Homelite410

Man I wish I had time to file chain...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 450594
> 
> I am ready for their oak ties...
> Just got done with this one..
> 72dl Alan..


 
Cutter looks amazing. But it looks like you almost filed through the tie strap. Will it hold under the torque of the 064?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 450594
> 
> I am ready for their oak ties...
> Just got done with this one..
> 72dl Alan..



Looks fast. 

Good morning glad it's Wednesday.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all! I'm going to visit a pair of friends who run a Grasshopper and Dolmar shop and get the timing retarded a bit on the 9010. I get that set and it should be neck and neck with Matt's.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Cutter looks amazing. But it looks like you almost filed through the tie strap. Will it hold under the torque of the 064?


File never even got close to the straps..
That was from when it was originally ground.. 
As for durability, it'll be fine.. 
These chains are supposed to be smooth and sharp, not low raker plow shares..


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> I have never used square grind; doesn't that shallow filing angle cause the chain to bind up more in a cut? Regardless of the sharpness, that looks like it would stall the chain in hardwood. I guess it all depends on the depth gauges.
> 
> How low are you setting the depth gauges for hardwood?


.019 currently..
Set as needed for the saw being used.


----------



## cobey

That's about where the s65 rakers are at


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> That's about where the s65 rakers are at


And what happened when we got the rpm's up on that saw?

It came to life and cut real fast.!!
And the chain performed well moving that fast.


----------



## pdqdl

Hedgerow said:


> .019 currently..
> Set as needed for the saw being used.



Ahhh! I see. Insanely sharp, but only cutting a sliver at a time. That probably wouldn't work too well cutting up dirty logs for living.

How do you measure .019"? I have only seen guages for .020" & .030"


----------



## Hedgerow

pdqdl said:


> Ahhh! I see. Insanely sharp, but only cutting a sliver at a time. That probably wouldn't work too well cutting up dirty logs for living.
> 
> How do you measure .019"? I have only seen guages for .020" & .030"


I have to use "The Force".. Or a feeler gauge.. 
Lol...
Steel is harder than wood, so as long as the wood is clean ish, they last a surprisingly long time.
Absolutely purpose built, for saws with a higher than average chain speed. 
Object is to be ultra smooth/positive feed/remove as much material with least amount of power as possible.


----------



## rburg

You need to run that Partner without bar oil if you want it to do good.


----------



## Hedgerow

rburg said:


> You need to run that Partner without bar oil if you want it to do good.


If you let it sit long enough, it'll empty itself for ya.. 
Right on the bench... /-:


----------



## awol

Nice chain Matt! It ought to work real good in them hard Oak cants at the Timberworks. I am going Friday and Saturday, hope to be able to compete in some of the stock appearing classes, will have to see what the competition looks like!


----------



## Hedgerow

After a stupid long day at the rat races, this is my unwind activity..
Used Homelite410's generation 2 vice for this one..


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Nice chain Matt! It ought to work real good in them hard Oak cants at the Timberworks. I am going Friday and Saturday, hope to be able to compete in some of the stock appearing classes, will have to see what the competition looks like!


I may go too..
Text me a pic of the classes and times..
Maybe Thomas can get us a team entered.


----------



## awol

Will do on the saw classes and rules. The Lumbermans relay is on Friday, and the saw races are on Saturday, with lots of other stuff mixed in.


----------



## svk

Great GTG pics, I would love to travel to more of these but youth sports has a way of gobbling up every weekend.


----------



## workshop

Helping my daughter (some of you know her from the charity cuts) move into her first house. 
Pizza and Champaign.


----------



## Hedgerow

Where is @Freehand ?
I need his #..


----------



## Hedgerow

Man, is it dead in here tonight!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Where is @Freehand ?
> I need his #..


Might try pm ing him over on saw ***** he was on there a wk ago. 

after GTG hang over


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yep, It is. 

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hedgerow

lumberjackchef said:


> Yep, It is.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031


Truth..
Yet here I am...
Got home too late to test the fresh chain. A couple of the saws are still on the flatbed..
Never moved em.
Lol.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, kind of slow. 
Finally got Mama's truck set up to pull the camper. I put a frame mount hitch on it a couple of months ago and pulled the camper home with it. Was impressed with it's pulling power, given that it's a 4.2 v-6 5 speed. After the camper came home I searched for a plug n play trailer harness for it. Finally found one for $80 from O'Reilly. Asked around, a lot, about brake controllers and settled on a Prodigy P3. Shopped around, everybody local wanted $200 plus plug n play adaptor ($15). Wound up getting one from Amazon, $139 with adaptor, shipped. Installed needed relays in the fuse box and we're ready to go. Going out Sunday with the whole rig to get the trailer brakes set up.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Truth..
> Yet here I am...
> Got home too late to test the fresh chain. A couple of the saws are still on the flatbed..
> Never moved em.
> Lol.


I'm back from church,
Got a new chain customer tonight, hope to get better sighns made
A lot of people around here will pay to have mower blades 
Sharpened as well as their chains.......


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, for everyone else's comedic entertainment, I worked on the 9010 today. I ended up removing the flywheel to find that it was not a molded key buy a removable Woodruff... Long story short, after finding no way to adjust it I put it back together and tested it. Unfortunately I DIDN'T torque the flywheel nut down enough...

It came off after about three cuts and stopped cold when the flywheel made contact with the pickup. It looks like I will be getting a new key and nut and then making sure that nothing else bad happened in the process...


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well, for everyone else's comedic entertainment, I worked on the 9010 today. I ended up removing the flywheel to find that it was not a molded key buy a removable Woodruff... Long story short, after finding no way to adjust it I put it back together and tested it. Unfortunately I DIDN'T torque the flywheel nut down enough...
> 
> It came off after about three cuts and stopped cold when the flywheel made contact with the pickup. It looks like I will be getting a new key and nut and then making sure that nothing else bad happened in the process...


Remember what I told you about the impact wrench??
Did you remember to give it a couple of rap's?


----------



## Locust Cutter

Coming off - yes. Going on - no. Lesson learned painfully.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a great time hanging out with you all last Saturday. Lots of cool old saw's, lots of fast new saw's. Thank you to everyone that had a hand in putting this thing together.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Coming off - yes. Going on - no. Lesson learned painfully.


U can thin the key to advance the timing...... then what Matt said


----------



## cobey

andydodgegeek said:


> Had a great time hanging out with you all last Saturday. Lots of cool old saw's, lots of fast new saw's. Thank you to everyone that had a hand in putting this thing together.


It was great having you both in Kansas you all are always welcomed here


----------



## cobey

It was great visiting with you Andy


----------



## concretegrazer

Been to busy here. Combine showed up yesterday and finished today. Found 14 of the neighbors hay bales out in the middle of it.


----------



## Homelite410

That is hilarious!


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Been to busy here. Combine showed up yesterday and finished today. Found 14 of the neighbors hay bales out in the middle of it.
> View attachment 450843


So how does flooded corn yield?


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> So how does flooded corn yield?



A little over 100.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, just got out of the combine, 6500 hrs tends to wear out the bottoms of the grain tank cross augers so y'all know why I was in the tank......,


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, just got out of the combine, 6500 hrs tends to wear out the bottoms of the grain tank cross augers so y'all know why I was in the tank......,



Us townies are learning new lingo and picturing machinery in our heads with that remark.[emoji6]

048 going back together. Can't find the brake band. Maybe it was missing. Been too long for a geezer to remember.

I am plumb out of test log.[emoji20]


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Us townies are learning new lingo and picturing machinery in our heads with that remark.[emoji6]
> [emoji20]


 
The grain wore thru the bottom of the grain tank, so we bolted liners in.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hmmmmm. So you call the hopper a tank.

Yes, corn has fine dust on it that is abrasive and wears holes in sheet steel. Wonderful.

6400 hours is a long spell, yes.


----------



## Homelite410

Most farmers trade every 2 years round here. This is owned by an older farmer that only has a few acres.


----------



## RVALUE

Homelite410 said:


> Most farmers trade every 2 years round here. This is owned by an older farmer that only has a few acres.


How do you get 6500 hours on a few acres? Pull with a donkey? Just asking.............. We had an international 101 to start. That would be a 50 (?) year old machine today. 10 foot header. a wee bit dusty.


----------



## RVALUE

I just re-read it. Owned by an _older_ farmer........ My age no doubt. 



Got it!


----------



## Homelite410

This combine was purchased used, that's why so many hours on a 1991 combine.


----------



## concretegrazer

Homelite410 said:


> The grain wore thru the bottom of the grain tank, so we bolted liners in.



A little hole isn't too bad until you shut down with grain in the tank.


----------



## Homelite410

The hole was 1 x 6 and so thin I could push the pry bar thru what was left...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

50 here this morning. I love fall.


----------



## RVALUE

I'd like to like the previous post, but I like summer.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> A little over 100.


That ain't too bad considering...


----------



## workshop

A little over 49 degrees here this morning. Finally, some cool weather.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Work continues on the 048. Fuel tank is dry to the touch. Stihl searching for the brake band. Geezer can't remember if it even had one![emoji45] Or a spring.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Work continues on the 048. Fuel tank is dry to the touch. Stihl searching for the brake band. Geezer can't remember if it even had one![emoji45] Or a spring.


Let me know if ya can't find it, I'm pretty sure my buddy rick has a couple of those for parts we can snag one off of.......

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> A little over 49 degrees here this morning. Finally, some cool weather.


I'm enjoying the cool..
My tomato's told me they need one more week of hot though..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> I'm enjoying the cool..
> My tomato's told me they need one more week of hot though..



Not me. Got chilly sitting in a bag chair the other day fishing. 

Maybe it was the weather but the fish weren't biting. Blondie caught a turtle.[emoji13]


----------



## Locust Cutter

My Wife's uncle sold an older Deere 6630 and 7720 to facilitate buying a newer 88XX combine. He's working about 900 acres but his brother and nephew also farm and they have two larger newer Deeres as well as semis so between the Uncle his Son, His Nephew and Brother they're pretty well set and I can't really help them any more. I have no idea how many hours the 7720 had (which was the one I had been running) but it ran like a top and the concaves were in good shape. The 24' header had some wear/tear and bandaids but the sickle was new and it cut well. I could have bought the whole thing from him for $14K which would have bee a good price but I didn't think I had enough solid prospects of custom cutting around here so I didn't...

I miss cutting wheat. It reminds me of flying a bit with all of the tings you have to pay attention to and plan for but it's also peaceful and gives you some good "thinking time".


----------



## Homelite410

good tune


----------



## Locust Cutter

I have a video from about 5 years back that I shot. I'll have to see if I can find and upload it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Let's get some green in here.

JD9400


----------



## workshop

I spent the summer of my 19th year working on a custom cutter crew. 
A small family thing. Only 2 combines. They used Gleaner L series with 22 foot headers. Started in Oklahoma and took a bus home from Minot, North Dakota. 
That summer was a lot of fun.


----------



## Homelite410

Hoskvarna has been on the wheat harvest. 


We got a tour of Deere's combine plant and then Case IH when we walked in the red plant the tour guy said "so you been over to Deere's huh, I hear that factory makes a good corn grinder" mind you this was before the IH axial flow rotary combine patent expired and Deere copied them........ The class 8 that the boys have back home has a 12row head, 35' platform, 400hp 10.3L engine 350 bu hopper and the clean grain elevator has a 6000bu/hr capacity......


----------



## awol

......more green. Picking up grass swaths.


----------



## concretegrazer

How about some galvanized.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hoskvarna has been on the wheat harvest.
> 
> 
> We got a tour of Deere's combine plant and then Case IH when we walked in the red plant the tour guy said "so you been over to Deere's huh, I hear that factory makes a good corn grinder" mind you this was before the IH axial flow rotary combine patent expired and Deere copied them........  The class 8 that the boys have back home has a 12row head, 35' platform, 400hp 10.3L engine 350 bu hopper and the clean grain elevator has a 6000bu/hr capacity......


Quite possibly the dumbest thing Deere ever did..
Now both brands are dumping grain out the back...


----------



## Homelite410

concretegrazer said:


> How about some galvanized.
> 
> View attachment 451018


That be a silver sided pheasant feeder!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Quite possibly the dumbest thing Deere ever did..
> Now both brands are dumping grain out the back...


If it was so bad, why did Deere copy it?


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> How about some galvanized.
> 
> View attachment 451018



Meet the new Gleaner..




Not silver no mo...


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> If it was so bad, why did Deere copy it?


Capacity race...

Now to figure out how to set them Juuuuust so, to get all yer grain...


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> Meet the new Gleaner..
> 
> View attachment 451020
> 
> 
> Not silver no mo...






My best friend and his dad got to go to the big unveiling shindig. His dad runs a R7 out your way.


----------



## concretegrazer

Homelite410 said:


> If it was so bad, why did Deere copy it?



They can't come up with anything better on there own.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> View attachment 451021
> 
> 
> My best friend and his dad got to go to the big unveiling shindig. His dad runs a R7 out your way.


Those be some sexy rigs...
Don't know if they any good, but cool fo sho..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hay Jim.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Capacity race...
> 
> Now to figure out how to set them Juuuuust so, to get all yer grain...


We had a 1460 that would shovel corn out the back when there was a light snow or drizzle and the clean grain pan would get wet.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well she did it! Malia finally passed her driving test. Now I have #3 licensed driver on the road. Look out!!!!!!

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Meet the new Gleaner..
> 
> View attachment 451020
> 
> 
> Not silver no mo...


Sweet Jesus... That's about $500,000.00+ there... And YES I want to drive it. You guys suck with all of these harvest pics. I just want to go drive a combine again and cut at least a quarter section...


----------



## cobey

I'll throw a crappy pic of a pic of my race car ....... 
.......... none of y'all want to see muh tractor .


----------



## cobey

Used to call my company
CJC ports ....... it had a monkey on my shirts...with a grinder
Kinda funny


----------



## Homelite410

I'd love to take a spin in ANY racecar!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I'd love to take a spin in ANY racecar!


Since I broke my back I can't take the
Pounding from the seat bolted to the floor and cage. A couple years ago I made a couple laps and had to be pulled out of the car, i can't ride a mower long much anymore


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Meet the new Gleaner..
> 
> View attachment 451020
> 
> 
> Not silver no mo...


That's a sight different from the one I drove, and I thought IT was big. Course, being city raised, the only farm machinery I had any experience with was my Grandfather's 8N tractor. And I thought it was too cool.


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin everone, been busy lately, honey doos and whatnot. Pretty good find today, I've always free hand when I sharpen the chain. Local community garage sale Brooklyn heights. Also found two 1/2" pneumatic impact guns hopin one would work paid $5.00 ea. Both work. And I been wantin one. Really happy bout the file guide.


----------



## cobey

bigtuna said:


> Evenin everone, been busy lately, honey doos and whatnot. Pretty good find today, I've always free hand when I sharpen the chain. Local community garage sale Brooklyn heights. Also found two 1/2" pneumatic impact guns hopin one would work paid $5.00 ea. Both work. And I been wantin one. Really happy bout the file guide.


Wow! That's pretty cool, does it say homelite on it


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> Wow! That's pretty cool, does it say homelite on it


Looks like it says Oregon on the paperwork there cobe....

Sent from my XT1031


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> That's a sight different from the one I drove, and I thought IT was big. Course, being city raised, the only farm machinery I had any experience with was my Grandfather's 8N tractor. And I thought it was too cool.



A better shot of the one they bring down to my place might look more familiar.


----------



## SteveSS

MS660 for sale in Lebanon. https://loz.craigslist.org/grd/5246371619.html


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> MS660 for sale in Lebanon. https://loz.craigslist.org/grd/5246371619.html


After market cylinder lowers the value a bunch!


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Wow! That's pretty cool, does it say homelite on it


oh
I saw the textŕon paper with it


----------



## workshop

concretegrazer said:


> A better shot of the one they bring down to my place might look more familiar.
> 
> View attachment 451103



Boy, does that bring back good memories. That's just like what I drove for one summer. Except we cut wheat, not corn. I remember my friend, who I met in school, in Salina Kansas, said you could chew raw wheat until it turned to gum. So I reached into the grain bin and grabbed a big hand full and stuck it in my mouth to soak a while, then commenced to chewing. Son of a gun, in about 30 minutes, I had a mouth full of chewing gum. Thing is, he didn't tell me how GREAT a laxative it was. Spent the next couple of days no more than 2 steps from the toilet.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I'd love to take a spin in ANY racecar!


I knew i was running good if the tach dinged off 7200 at the end of the strait


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Boy, does that bring back good memories. That's just like what I drove for one summer. Except we cut wheat, not corn. I remember my friend, who I met in school, in Salina Kansas, said you could chew raw wheat until it turned to gum. So I reached into the grain bin and grabbed a big hand full and stuck it in my mouth to soak a while, then commenced to chewing. Son of a gun, in about 30 minutes, I had a mouth full of chewing gum. Thing is, he didn't tell me how GREAT a laxative it was. Spent the next couple of days no more than 2 steps from the toilet.


When yer in a field everywhere can be a toilet


----------



## workshop

I seem to remember, on the back side of the field, hanging my rear end off the top of that ladder.


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> When yer in a field everywhere can be a toilet


With auto steer you don't need to stop.


----------



## Homelite410

Auto steer and end of row feature sure spoiled me.


----------



## Hedgerow

I always just pick the header up and turn around...


----------



## Locust Cutter

I will say that after getting to run a Case with a draper header, I wouldn't want to go back to a paddle-style header again... That draper is a lot more consistent about feeding and makes it a bit harder to slug the machine, unless you're driving to fast for the cutting your doing.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I always just pick the header up and turn around...


Technology is awesome Matt, I wish you could experience it.


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday Fella's!

No worky today, got a special project in the shop. Any day in the shop beats a day at work!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet Mike, looks like a nice day ahead.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Technology is awesome Matt, I wish you could experience it.


Me too...
I don't get no technology...


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Me too...
> I don't get no technology...



The newest technology that I was ever directly associated with was a John Deere 45 a "few" years back.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Delivered the Forester to NKC and brought back the antique Dodge van. Find the oil leak on him next.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> The newest technology that I was ever directly associated with was a John Deere 45 a "few" years back.



Gleaner E lll for me. It was a up grade from the E had a cab and a fan. oh they had auto turn around ME. LOL.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got a neighbor that still covers about 400 acres a year with a pair of Gleaner M's.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> oh
> I saw the textŕon paper with it


This came with a McCulloch 33 that I bought a long time ago. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Got an elcheapo pos plastic 46 cc homelite on my bench 
Brand new......ethanoled to death..... 
All the fuel system just mush............

And someone's super XL with stripped and oversized
Tapped muffler bolt holes and a wired together muffler.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not going out of my way to 'do' another 048. Too many NLA and one off parts.[emoji20]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

carl, how's the grandson? if you said, I missed it.


----------



## workshop

I've got an 042 that needs new seals in it. Can't seem to locate any for it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I've got an 042 that needs new seals in it. Can't seem to locate any for it.



Flywheel side is common and you can get most anywhere. PTO side is NLA and I've looked long and hard for one. Best to cross your fingers and try running it as is or plan on parting it out.

I could use the bottom front AV buffers and chain brake guts BTW.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> carl, how's the grandson? if you said, I missed it.



Spencer is supposed to be released from hospital and will go to a foster care facility trained and equipped to deal with his disabilities. His maternal grandmother was disqualified from careing for him.

So, we don't know where or who he is with.

We havn't seen him for two weeks as they always claim they are understaffed to provide a 'monitor' during our visit. Driven 55 miles one way only to be turned away at the door.

We have zero credit as grandparents.[emoji20]

Whole deal is heartbreaking.[emoji22]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Social services is forcing Michael's wife to divorce him so she can have her other son Evan back, maybe.

Same deal with Michael's other son Toby. He is barred from seeing him. So consequently we don't get to see Toby either.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Social services is forcing Michael's wife to divorce him so she can have her other son Evan back, maybe.
> 
> Same deal with Michael's other son Toby. He is barred from seeing him. So consequently we don't get to see Toby either.


So sorry Carl I hope it gets better...... your still in my prayers my friend


----------



## workshop

Damn Carl. Really sorry to hear that. Prayers are with you, my friend.


----------



## cobey

Alan's 064 is a real beast, I cut a little elm today......
And killed some time working on sucky junk saws......


----------



## cobey

Brother in law took the Mc brick to Parsons Kansas
He was very excited..... he's gonna practice cutting
Some more and move up to a stronger saw later


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well fall is here.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well fall is here.


Yep...... got to get my sweet tators out


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Sorry to hear about spencer and the other kids. All Y'all still in my prayers for all to be healed. Physically, mentally, emotionally, spiritually


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Well fall is here.


Indeed...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Carl, I don't have the words, but I will be praying for you and Spencer. I don't know what else to say... I'm sorry Brother.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks fellas.

We are hoping it all works out for the best. Will just take lots of time and patience.


----------



## Locust Cutter

My hat's off to you Sir. I'm a fairly patient and level-headed person, but if something like that happened to one of my babies, I'd be in prison or would be borrowing the neighbor's backhoe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is a nice day .


----------



## sawnami

What's a nice MS-192T worth?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! Brisk 42 degrees here in River City.

192T? Check evilbay completed sales and subtract shipping. Deduct 25% for a quick C'list sale.

Tree service people around here won't mess with them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

OTOH, a serviceable 200T will bring 500 bux, easy.


----------



## sawnami

Thanks for the info Carl. I don't think I want to mess with it either. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## gritz

Hey everybody! Sorry I haven't been on here much (and by much, I mean at all) for the last few months. Lots of stuff going on. I've got a son on the way, due on January 16th, working as usual, switched shops (at a Stihl dealer now part-time), finished my associates degree, and I've been working quite a bit on a 2-wheel noise maker. Oh, and I just made the promotion list. It's been a great year for us!

Our announcement photo (this was a little while ago)




1981 Honda CB750 Custom


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Congratulations.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> What's a nice MS-192T worth?


I sold a good one for 140


----------



## cobey

Congrats


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Congratulations.



+1....................Dad!

Your turn in the barrel.[emoji12]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh. No more 'made in west Germany' Stihls for me. Too many NLA parts.

Well, except maybe 028s. Lots of parts out there and they run like the Energizer bunny.


----------



## Homelite410

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286637/
Go Fund Me Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Meh. No more 'made in west Germany' Stihls for me. Too many NLA parts.
> 
> Well, except maybe 028s. Lots of parts out there and they run like the Energizer bunny.


So you'd turn away an 070, 090, 090G?


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> So you'd turn away an 070, 090, 090G?


Them are neat ........ but they ar heavy!!!!!!!


----------



## cobey

I picked up a 090 with a 5 ft bar up at a guy's shop
That would ware a fella out...... it would be a good conversation peice


----------



## SteveSS

I'd like to see a 090 in person someday. It's hard to tell how big they really are just from pics on the interwebs. I lifted up a MS880 at the saw shop the other day when I was buying my leaf blower.....man, that thing is HOG of a saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

Was given a Mac 7-10 today...
Any advice??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Call Allen.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Was given a Mac 7-10 today...
> Any advice??


 Make it run, try it out in some hard wood with a 28", and give me a call if you don't want to keep it. 72cc of blood frothing giddyup in a small package!


----------



## Hedgerow

Sob runs like a raped ape, but starts like ****...


----------



## Hedgerow

Has a 20" bar w/semi chisel.
Big carb...
Horrible recoil..
I think it'll work all day..
Just don't shut the SOB off!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Actually broke in the 084 today..
2-36"+ hackberry trees in Carthage.
I puked 6 chains on those damn things..
Wire, nails, and a dog chain..
That's when I wasn't in the dirt..
Just spent 3 hours fixing chains.
One was a 36" .404 square filed job.


----------



## Homelite410

Yup, 7-10 was the first big Mac I ever ran thanks to Mark H. I was like WOW... Also my first gtg.


----------



## sawfun

SteveSS said:


> I'd lito see a 090 in person someday. It's hard to tell how big they really are just from pics on the interwebs. I lifted up a MS880 at the saw shop the other day when I was buying my leaf blower.....man, that thing is HOG of a saw.


Imagine the old growth loggers that used those 090's up in trees. A 090 is a good bit heavier than an 880, say like 5 - 6 lbs. Then again, an 090 WILL do what an 880 cannot. The 090g's add a couple more lbs to the saw as well.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> So you'd turn away an 070, 090, 090G?



Depends on what parts it needed.

I'm tired of NLA biting me in the butt.[emoji20]

Like the dumb AV bushings on this 048.[emoji13]. I'm going to Ozark engineer something for it and it prolly won't be pretty.


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> So sorry Carl I hope it gets better...... your still in my prayers my friend



X2 Carl


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Weather. Wow


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

May be a junket down to Bishops this week. Drag Jim along and pester the Perry, Ks boys for obsolete parts.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drug a Poulan 3300 carcass out of the pile that has possibilities. Rear handle/tank been treed but otherwise be a good runner.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> Was given a Mac 7-10 today...
> Any advice??


Yes: Send it my way!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Look Cobey no more crooked cants!!!




spent a couple hours this morning and reworked the bottom end of the mill. ...





Sent from my XT1031


----------



## 67L36Driver

Gone Poulan green, we have.



3300, 54 cc with .325" x 20". Got it cleaned up and running despite the 'treed' handle.

The wire w/alligator clips is my kill circuit.



Snagged a handle/tank on evilbay but need handle cover and switch.


----------



## jetmd

This weekends project is complete:


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Look Cobey no more crooked cants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> spent a couple hours this morning and reworked the bottom end of the mill. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031


Super cool Chad!


----------



## cobey

My buddy got a duce and half with a hydrolics and a bucket
He has to fix the steering box to make it a good driver


----------



## cobey

Went to the sister in laws wedding last night
Me and Tabby brought the cakes and stuff
I got some punch out of an unmarked cooler
It wasn't unleaded...... It made me sick
Some kids got it too I guess......
This sounds like you might be a, redneck if kinda joke,


----------



## jetmd

Deuce with a bucket? Please explain?


----------



## Homelite410

C-truck?


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> Deuce with a bucket? Please explain?


Behind the cab it has a bucket for tree service.....
Idk about stabilizer legs, I havnt seen only a couple cell phone pics
I haven't worked out of a bucket so I would be reluctant to use it
Without help. He said he would let me use it for $100 a day when it's done
I will look at it closer when he is done. He bought it for $3000 out of the KCK 
Area


----------



## jetmd

OK, now I can see the light......not original military config.
A very useful platform.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening folks. So what can any one tell me about a Pioneer P41. Saw is complete -air filter almost runs needs carb work.


----------



## workshop

Been a heck of a weekend. Helping the daughter move into her house. The granddaughters went to a birthday party for the day, yesterday, so we decided to surprise them. Painted each of their bedrooms. I have to say, I was impressed with the colors they chose. Took Mama's truck and the camper on a dry run this morning to check how well everything worked together. About a three hour run. Truck and trailer worked great together. I must say, I do like trailer brakes. Never had any experience with them till now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening folks. So what can any one tell me about a Pioneer P41. Saw is complete -air filter almost runs needs carb work.



Should be the earlier electronic ignition. I have a Farmsaw II with a sparkless blue coil.

65cc of reed valve snort. Heavy but pull a 24" no problem.

I sold my cherry Farmsaw (orange) on C'list for 300. Hell of a a nice one!

Tilly HS on them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hated to sell it.


----------



## cobey

Nom nom.. key lime pie 
Good stuff


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> speaking of Stumpy, anyone heard from him? been on my mind. hope all's well


I actually text-chatted with him the Friday before ft Scott... He sounded pretty good to me?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Nom nom.. key lime pie
> Good stuff



You be in with Blondie on them. They curl my hair.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## cobey

Morning all headed to work.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning ,Cobey and whoever else is lurking.


----------



## Hinerman

Monday is here. Have a good day everybody...


----------



## sawnami

Thanks to AWOL, I think I've got a new vintage racer. Woke the neighbors this morning. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Headed to your neck of the woods Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Headed to your neck of the woods Steve.



And where is that?

Poulan 3300 quit on me. The tygon impulse line disintegrated. One should always use rubber on them.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> And where is that?
> 
> Poulan 3300 quit on me. The tygon impulse line disintegrated. One should always use rubber on them.



BassPro Springfield. Setting am escalator.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> BassPro Springfield. Setting am escalator.


Don't buy more than you'll make Kenneth. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

One of my Chihuahuas, Sophie, passed away last night. She was very special to me. I will miss her a lot.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hard to lose a good doggie friend. 

We have a shrine in our back yard where our dschound is buried.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Don't buy more than you'll make Kenneth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Don't worry . I left credit card home and cash is for saws.:-


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> One of my Chihuahuas, Sophie, passed away last night. She was very special to me. I will miss her a lot.


So sorry to hear that, she was the one that liked me. It is hard to loose a furry friend


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Hard to lose a good doggie friend.
> 
> We have a shrine in our back yard where our dschound is buried.



We've got 4 buried at the back fence line. 
Two cats aged 15 yrs and 17 yrs. 
A dog aged 15 yrs. 
And a rabbit aged 13 yrs. 
Now we have no animals for the first time ever and that was the plan after the last one passed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> We've got 4 buried at the back fence line.
> Two cats aged 15 yrs and 17 yrs.
> A dog aged 15 yrs.
> And a rabbit aged 13 yrs.
> Now we have no animals for the first time ever and that was the plan after the last one passed.



So you are a empty nesting.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Cutting real nice now!





Sent from my XT1031


----------



## jetmd

Sorry for your loss Steve, Brenda and I have been down that road too many times.
It never gets easy. We will be thinking of you and your family!


----------



## workshop

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the thoughts. 
I've had dogs all my life, since I was a kid. Not for working, just as pets/friends. I can't imagine my life without them. While I want them around, I still have Harley, Holly and Baby Girl, all Chihuahuas, it's still still hard when they pass on. 
I hope, when it's my turn, that they are all waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cobey

Stinky bugs ,worms , or ??????? Ate my sweet tators
There was black and brown fuzzy caterpillars in the dirt
I got about two little gallon buckets...... kinda poopy
I gave all the scrap weeds and vines to the goat
I still got to clean up about a 100 x 100 patch of dying cucumbers and vines


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> We've got 4 buried at the back fence line.
> Two cats aged 15 yrs and 17 yrs.
> A dog aged 15 yrs.
> And a rabbit aged 13 yrs.
> Now we have no animals for the first time ever and that was the plan after the last one passed.



A rabbit 15 years! That's a long time for a rabbit. 

We had Digger Dog for eleven. Black Dutch mix.

Ever have a rabbit wash your face or trim your eyebrows with his teeth? Digger thought I was his doe. Sprayed my pant legs every chance he got.


----------



## cobey

I had a giant lop eared bunny....... It was huge
Found it a new home it was Ann odd creature
He would pee from his cage to our room mates bed


----------



## Hedgerow

Hossenfeffer....


----------



## old cookie

We had a wild rabbit that got real tame. When I would feed the chickens he would come right up to me.I could never touch him ,but within a foot,He got a big sore above his eye,that finely went away .Then his back legs started giving him trouble,kept getting worse .The last night I saw him he was dragging his back legs.I reckon a owl or hawk got him.All the rabbits around here and he had to be the one to get sick.


----------



## 67L36Driver

old cookie said:


> We had a wild rabbit that got real tame. When I would feed the chickens he would come right up to me.I could never touch him ,but within a foot,He got a big sore above his eye,that finely went away .Then his back legs started giving him trouble,kept getting worse .The last night I saw him he was dragging his back legs.I reckon a owl or hawk got him.All the rabbits around here and he had to be the one to get sick.



That is a common ailment for both wild hares and domestic rabbits. We had a tiny brown Dutch doe who we had to put down. A common Protozoa in their kidneys sometimes travels to their brain and attacks it. Toward the end I was holding her up so she could eat and drink. Heartbreaking.

Miss you Dutch Baby.[emoji22]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Babysitting grandkids the rest of the week so, no trip to Perry, Ks..[emoji37]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning friends. Have a good one and be safe out there...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all. Getting ready to go attend Physical Therapy... Yay.


----------



## Lurch2

Put my Rat Terrier down in april after 15 yrs. We are going without for a while too. Hard to do but don't have the time to invest in a pup right now.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Been a heck of a weekend.


 

Any word on the next Charity Cut?


----------



## Hedgerow

Good question. Maybe up near Jim's..


----------



## Homelite410

I hope its at Matt's or Scott's but Chet's was a heluva good time.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Thanks to AWOL, I think I've got a new vintage racer. Woke the neighbors this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Good question. Maybe up near Jim's..



Somewhere near here but I don't have the facilities to host one.

That is unless you want to meet in the FOP hall. Then I have an 'in' with the chief cook and his bottle washer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Posting this over on the Olympik thread.





Dunno wth it is. Missing AF and cover. Rumbles on a prime. Sat in a basement almost too long.


----------



## jetmd

Got home from work to be greeted by a hot cup of coffee and fresh homemade raisin cookies!!


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Got home from work to be greeted by a hot cup of coffee and fresh homemade raisin cookies!!


Well that was nice of ole' Jim, the purveyor of coffee and cookies, to stop by and give you some of those..


----------



## Hedgerow

You know....

On second thought...

You may want to make sure those were raisins...

Jim is not above "improvising"..

Lol...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Bout to find Winnie the pooh hiding in that ole pine that I started at the GTG..






Sent from my XT1031


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Bout to find Winnie the pooh hiding in that ole pine that I started at the GTG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1031


Really neat!!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Olympyk whatszit pumps 185 psi. Yikes!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The Olympyk whatszit pumps 185 psi. Yikes!


They are generally strong saws


----------



## old cookie

You know all this talk about rabbits ,and now someone has raisin cookies?AH I would pass.Do I remember someone saying they had jap bantys? I would like to get a pare or trio.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Carl and Kenneth must be sick if I got here first today. Have a great day and be safe out there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Yes, we slept in for a change. Need more coffee...,.......


----------



## SteveSS

old cookie said:


> Do I remember someone saying they had jap bantys? I would like to get a pare or trio.


A friend had some for sale a while back. Not sure if he still has them, but if he does, what's your travel radius? He just lives a couple miles from me, and I'm two hours from Springfield if that helps.

I'm in Tennessee again for the week, but can check with him this weekend if you'd like.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had


Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Carl and Kenneth must be sick if I got here first today. Have a great day and be safe out there.


Had to be at work early. Looked bit didn't post . nice day wish I was a rich man, but just a supporter of the non working..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Had
> Had to be at work early. Looked bit didn't post . nice day wish I was a rich man, but just a supporter of the non working..



'We thank you for your support'. 

The old Bartles & James commercial.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> 'We thank you for your support'.
> 
> The old Bartles & James commercial.


Wasn't referring to the retired .


----------



## workshop

Hey everybody, I just spoke with Ed and he might be able to get some grant money for SURV (this is the charity that we cut firewood under and I'm kind of an official board member, at least that's what he tells me. ) . He has tasked me with getting some prices on stuff. One of them being splitters. I know he really likes the splitters that show up at the charity cuts. That have hydraulic assist lifts and variable positioned 4 way splitter heads. But I know the ones that come are either made by the individual owner or heavily modified bought units. 
Anybody know where to get already made units? Price range is 3-4 grand. I know that range probably won't touch what he's looking for, but I don't think he's looking for the Home Depot type either. 
Any advice?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey everybody, I just spoke with Ed and he might be able to get some grant money for SURV (this is the charity that we cut firewood under and I'm kind of an official board member, at least that's what he tells me. ) . He has tasked me with getting some prices on stuff. One of them being splitters. I know he really likes the splitters that show up at the charity cuts. That have hydraulic assist lifts and variable positioned 4 way splitter heads. But I know the ones that come are either made by the individual owner or heavily modified bought units.
> Anybody know where to get already made units? Price range is 3-4 grand. I know that range probably won't touch what he's looking for, but I don't think he's looking for the Home Depot type either.
> Any advice?


Northern tool or AE metal werks..
Give Alex a budget, and he can probably make one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Italian stallion runs and cuts. We have Fred searching his basement and shed for the missing air filter and lid. Not holding our breath.

Got the frozen bar tip freed up.



Rusty huh?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The Italian stallion runs and cuts. We have Fred searching his basement and shed for the missing air filter and lid. Not holding our breath.
> 
> Got the frozen bar tip freed up.
> View attachment 452290
> 
> 
> Rusty huh?


That will buff out


----------



## Homelite410

Alex has one in his shop right now that will be for sale.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> The Italian stallion runs and cuts. We have Fred searching his basement and shed for the missing air filter and lid. Not holding our breath.
> 
> Got the frozen bar tip freed up.
> View attachment 452290
> 
> 
> Rusty huh?



Try a bath of 50% apple cider vinegar and 50% water for 2-3 days. A big antique tool collector that I trade with told me that was his derusting method. I tried it and it works pretty good.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

or electrolysis with washing soda, water, sacrificial anodes, and battery charger. that'll clean it up to though it won't restore whats rusted away.


----------



## sawnami

Wanted to take scaley rust off of a trap and went a little too far. I guess it could be a racoon trap. They like shiney things. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## RVALUE

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wasn't referring to the retired .




OUCH!


----------



## sawnami

Checking the timing on the Mono. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl must be sleeping in .good morning Thomas.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning Kenneth. All is well here. Hope everybody has a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Actually I was up at two am but just to nod to mother nature.

Babysitting Carlee and Brody while Sarah and Mike go to Vegas for Mikr's 40th birthday.[emoji6]


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Alex has one in his shop right now that will be for sale.


Can he keep it at $4000 or less?
His builds are usually rather robust. 
I.E. Expensive components = expensive splitter.


----------



## Homelite410

He said 8500


----------



## workshop

I'm thinking a super split may be in his price range.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I'm thinking a super split may be in his price range.


 
This was my first thought for the money you want to spend. Paul may give you a discount also, since you are a charity.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> He said 8500


Hey! Only 2.5x the budget!!
Congress should take lessons...
Lol...


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I'm thinking a super split may be in his price range.


Good call.. I had that thought, but wasn't sure he was comfortable with the kinetic idea.


----------



## Locust Cutter

It might be worth trying to take some quality video at the next charity cut that either Doug or Don can make with the J and of HD and S.E. models getting put through their paces. Especially if some kind of cheap but decent looking Banner could be hung in the frame indicating that it was a charity cut. Then see if between the charity angle (I assume 501c3) and the video(s) that Paul might be willing to deal a bit. That could be some good-free advertising for his products (and everyone likes to see good charity in action). It might be a win-win all around. Just a thought.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Good call.. I had that thought, but wasn't sure he was comfortable with the kinetic idea.





Hedgerow said:


> Good call.. I had that thought, but wasn't sure he was comfortable with the kinetic idea.




I know he saw them at Mansfield, but don't know if he really paid attention to them. Pretty sure all he's ever worked with is hydraulics. Hydro's are the best for gnarly stuff, no dought. But SS will still do it. It's all a matter of learning the machine. Guess I'll have to put on the salesman's cap and start talking.


----------



## sam-tip

I think Paul at SS is giving out my number. Got a call from a guy this week wanting to try a SS. Told him about the Iowa GTG and said he could try one there or my place.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I think Paul at SS is giving out my number. Got a call from a guy this week wanting to try a SS. Told him about the Iowa GTG and said he could try one there or my place.


Maybe Paul is trying to send you free labor.. Err.... "Test run folks"


----------



## 67L36Driver

Poulan 3300 is a runner and cutter.

Don't pass one up fellas. It be a Farm Boss beater. Less weight to boot.

Get out the Rapalla fishing scale to check.


----------



## cobey

I can't touch a Stihl without it taking 
A crap... Got the 064 out to cut tomorrow and it fergot how to 4 stroke. ...
Oh well it can Live on the old 066 gallon bucket for a while I'm not up for messing ln side them things....... at least one worth fixing ..... I Need A new Big saw


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Good call.. I had that thought, but wasn't sure he was comfortable with the kinetic idea.


A local that used to help occasionally has a Timberwolf TW5 that, I would say is pretty close to being like Hinerman's. Closest dealer is St. Genevieve. $8300.00. 
I've started working on Ed about an SS.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Stihl MS290, 56cc w/.325 x 18"-----18# 1oz
Poulan 3300, 54cc w/.325 x 20"-------16# even.
Both filled up ready to rock.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Now I want a Poulan 365, 3500 or 3600 to play with. Same as 3300 only 60cc.[emoji12]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Steve!

Morning midlanders!

Got the '95 Dodge squared away yesterday. Now we have our back up ready for winter.

Use it for the Iowa GTG if the SIL truck deal falls thru.

Got to have a back up for the infamous Forester.[emoji58]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl ,Steve. Cool out this AM.


----------



## USMC615

Hedgerow said:


> Good call.. I had that thought, but wasn't sure he was comfortable with the kinetic idea.


+1+1 on the gentleman purchasing a Super Split. I have been very impressed with my HD model. Puts a different spin on busting wood and can sure make a pile of splits quick.


----------



## cobey

Got to go get a big tree off the fence at dads, got a harvest party
Tomorrow. If anyone's around these parts there will be chilli, dogs,
Hay rides and that fun stuff. Have a good day all


----------



## cobey

Just call text or message.........


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Got to go get a big tree off the fence at dads, got a harvest party
> Tomorrow. If anyone's around these parts there will be chilli, dogs,
> Hay rides and that fun stuff. Have a good day all


So what's wrong with your 064?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> So what's wrong with your 064?



It's a Stihl, that's what's wrong.[emoji48]


----------



## Locust Cutter

That was priceless Carl!!!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. TGIF


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> It's a Stihl, that's what's wrong.[emoji48]


Well ya... There's that...
What took you so long to figure out them older Poulans were good runners??
Even I got one..!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The larger (over 46cc) don't show up around here.

Nothing but box store turds.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl has seen the light.


----------



## Hedgerow

I gots one of the good one's thanks to bigtuna..


----------



## Homelite410

Cut wood today with 3 other guys that all had farmbosses...... It was painful, I handed one my 2260 and he didn't give it back til I left. 

I think I either got a bad run of lpx or I can't sharpen a chain anymore..... I could only get half a tank on a sharpening, cutting clean dry ash. The 2260 ran 3 tanks on a sharpening and it has rs on it. Oh well..... The lpx felt awfully soft on the file.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> So what's wrong with your 064?


It won't 4 stroke, it leans out in the cut
I don't want to ruin it. It has a bent hi 
Jet screw ... really needs a new carb. The only kit I found was a hutzl.. bing 49
I would like to put new seals in I'll ask Allen before I do anything I'm not sure about the timing and such


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl has seen the light.


365, 3500 or 3600 are on my short list.


----------



## Hedgerow

Gotta mod a husky 51 tomorrow. It has a 55 jug.
Nice little saw.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Cut wood today with 3 other guys that all had farmbosses...... It was painful, I handed one my 2260 and he didn't give it back til I left.
> 
> I think I either got a bad run of lpx or I can't sharpen a chain anymore..... I could only get half a tank on a sharpening, cutting clean dry ash. The 2260 ran 3 tanks on a sharpening and it has rs on it. Oh well..... The lpx felt awfully soft on the file.


Most of the Oregon I've tried lately has been really soft. It sharpens VERY easily and dulls equally quickly...



Hedgerow said:


> Gotta mod a husky 51 tomorrow. It has a 55 jug.
> Nice little saw.


I may have a line on a free Husky 55 like what I had but IDK if it's an open or closed port model. Anyone have any advice?
On another note, the 201 is loosening up but it's still a bit anemic. It also seems to act weird when the fuel is low, which leads me to believe that the fuel line may be getting kinked. I will have to see this weekend. 

Speaking of Ash, Dad and I cleaned up part of 2 lightening struck Ash. They were up the street from my Mother's (formerly parents) house so consequently I've known the neighborhood (and house) for the better part of 34 years. It has changed hands a few times and has been abandoned for near 2 years and is undergoing foreclosure. The house was a VERY nice 50's built 2 story around 1900sqft. It' now destroyed. On a good note, the neighbor across the street is a good guy who's about 4 years older and we graduated from the same high school. 

The better part is that he has 3 boys ranging from 5-11 years old and I paid them a bit to help load the trailer for me. I cut, the boys ferried the wood and Dad stacked. I'll have to split the wood but I think it's near a cord that we salvaged. The Ash was horrible on the chains, especially the 28" loop I had on the 372 while doing some noodling on a 30+ crotch piece. I WILL be buying a grinder soon. 

One other note, a buddy may be selling me a T540xp that's a factory throw-away (damaged sustained while demoing was more than it was worth for selling). I may be able to buy it with new internals for around $265... We'll see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta mod a husky 51 tomorrow. It has a 55 jug.
> Nice little saw.



Been a while ago I overhauled an old 50 Rancher white top. Sweet saw. I still hear about it from the fellows friend who works at Jack Horner's Machinery.

Maybe that's why I like the Jonsered 630/670 so much.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Still waiting on Poulan 3300 handle cover and kill switch. Seller is in Missouri but hasn't gotten to the post office.

Completed the MS170 carb install. the chinese Walbro clone was poor compatability with the throttle and choke linkage. Required lots of tweaking. But, now it runs and operates good.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Carl foggy on the way to the city.


----------



## sawnami

For the amusement of our Northern friends.  Classic Arctic Cat snowmobile. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=928359953877985&substory_index=0&id=211954955518492

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami




----------



## 67L36Driver

Ozark Airlines, do they even exist today?


----------



## sawnami

Nope. Long gone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Imagine today most would think it was run by hillbillys and baldknobbers.

Dayco, most of the 'V' belts at our plant was Dayco.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sudden thought: Michael works for Delta so he and his immediate family can fly free if empty seats are available (standby). Blondie and I qualify.

If a saw was local pickup only, I could get to the nearest airport (served by Delta), pick up the saw and return to KCI with the saw as 'baggage'.

Have to ponder on it some more.

Delta fly into Springfield, Tulsa, Little Rock, Desmoines, Omaha, etc.?

Widen my Craigslist search, I will.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Michael has made day trips to St Paul (Mall of America) and Montana.


----------



## Homelite410

Who's guilty here?


----------



## Hinerman

It has begun. Delivered 2/3 cord last week, got an order for 2-2/3 cord to be picked up this week, and my neighbor just ordered 1-1/3 cord delivered and stacked. Last year he paid us $200 to deliver and stack 2/3 cord!!!!

Got a full load of hackberry yesterday. My buddy's tree service rented a crane to lift limbs over a house and set them in the driveway. I limbed everything and cut up the firewood stuff. First time I worked with a crane on a tree take down. Pretty neat if you ask me, but expensive. Of course the customer pays for it but still expensive. Probably saved 2-3 days labor in the end though so it all evens out.

Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think they used some other tools besides the chainsaw.

Blondie found it on Facebook


----------



## 67L36Driver

Except for an air filter and cover, the Italian Stallion is ready to go to Iowa.



It has an S&J Small Engines sticker on him. Where our own Mo. Jim worked part time. Maybe why I didn't have to mess with the carb..[emoji4]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks nice Carl decide what it is?


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 452776
> 
> 
> I think they used some other tools besides the chainsaw.
> 
> Blondie found it on Facebook


Oh I'm sure there were not to mention airbrushing!! But very nice work!!!!!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks nice Carl decide what it is?


Olympyk 264, 61cc.

After four years on a basement floor, there was significant corrosion on the bottom. I ground it down some and sprayed it with WD40.

Runs strong. It would make someone a good firewood saw.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Olympyk 264, 61cc.
> 
> After four years on a basement floor, there was significant corrosion on the bottom. I ground it down some and sprayed it with WD40.
> 
> Runs strong. It would make someone a good firewood saw.



Hmmm, that reminds me. I loaned out my 264 about a year ago and haven't gotten it back yet. [emoji31] 


Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kenneth know you have his saw?

If so, why wasn't I informed?[emoji20]


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Hmmm, that reminds me. I loaned out my 264 about a year ago and haven't gotten it back yet. [emoji31]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


What we need this November is a big ice storm.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V



Really cool, Steve.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth know you have his saw?
> 
> If so, why wasn't I informed?[emoji20]


Sorry Carl. I promise that I'll take good care of it. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Really cool, Steve.


Thanks Steve. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Sorry Carl. I promise that I'll take good care of it. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Potlikker!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hey Carl, regarding checking a saw as checked luggage you might want to reconsider
I've known of people trying that and losing their luggage or missing their flight
All luggage is scanned, xrayed, sniffed. If gas is detected it gets pulled. If you're not around to claim it it goes to a black hole and is put into an auction lot
I may be wrong but that's what I've been told when I asked counter and baggage people at Pittsburgh pa airport
Might wanna ask michael


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just in case if anyone can think of an air filter to plug in the adaptor on the Olympyk. Opening is 3/4 x 1 1/2.



White thing is part of the fuel tank vent which can be revised/discarded.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Kenneth know you have his saw?
> 
> If so, why wasn't I informed?[emoji20]



Well Steve had a old Jonsered that looked really good with my other red and black saws. and I had just pulled on that beast about 20 times to get it running .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V




How'd you do that.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How'd you do that.



Grit your teeth just so...........[emoji6]

I still remember firing that pup in the parking garage.[emoji12]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It had a definite resonating echo.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Finally visited Harbor Freight and bought this.



We will be doing more old mag painting in the future.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A wire brush 'foot' would be nice.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spent some quality time with the Cobey Homelite 1020. Lots of WD40 in the cylinder and a plastic hammer on the flywheel got him to BDC. Defiantly piston cylinder trouble. Crank is free. 

Note: always turn a stuck saw backwards. After all, they were going forwards when they seized.[emoji13]


----------



## cobey

Cool deal Carl.. I'm glad yer making headway. That saw set in my shed doorway quite a while


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How'd you do that.


The timing was retarded. It was at .016" BTDC. Supposed to be .160". 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Just got home about 20 minutes ago....25 yr reunion of the activation of my Marine Reserve Unit for the first Gulf War. It was a riot to say the least.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Parked the 1020 Homie back in his spot till later. Too many projects apart in boxes.

Turd head evilbay seller still hasn't mailed the handle cover & switch to complete the Poulan 3300.[emoji35]. It will go to Iowa with masking tape around the presence lever if we have to.[emoji12]


----------



## Hedgerow

If anyone wants some trigger time, we'll be dropping trees this afternoon...
Lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

You will be done by the time I get there.


----------



## Homelite410

Ya ha, me too


----------



## Locust Cutter

Matt, I'd love to. Send the private jet and I'll get my PPE ready... LOL I am paying for the Ash that Dad and I cut up. I really didn't do any lifting, only cutting and only with the 201 and a few cuts with the 372... This healing prcess is going to take awhile.


----------



## Homelite410

Oregon lpx sucks ass in hard dry clean ash......... Half tank per sharpening.......


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Oregon lpx sucks ass in hard dry clean ash......... Half tank per sharpening.......


I have had good luck with the bpx semi chisel
My old lpx I used on hedge worked good , but it was fresh and live
Wood. I have been using Carlton for a year and it stays Sharp well
I havnt owned any stihl rs but I cut with some and sharpened some
With the little roller guide, definitely harder and sharpened good
But I can't afford it ...... last time I checked it would be 24 bucks for a 20"
Loop higher some places


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I like carlton seems to work well for me.


----------



## lumberjackchef

got a little trigger time in myself today!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> got a little trigger time in myself today!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


He's cute...... nice work Chad


----------



## cobey

I found a 72 Chevy 3/4 ton in useable shape gonna try to deal with the guy
Gonna put the cutlass up for sale ...... someone will want a hot rod


----------



## sam-tip

Got the long bar ready


----------



## lumberjackchef

sam-tip said:


> Got the long bar ready


Is that a 72" doug?


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip

Yes 72 inch


----------



## cobey

You must got a BIG tree to cut!


----------



## lumberjackchef

sam-tip said:


> Yes 72 inch


Sweet yeah we are getting one next week for a slabbing job. 16' 48" on the small end- 58" on the butt.....white oak. Log bout tipped the picker truck over when we loaded it!!! Gonna be destined for some tables!!!!!


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip

Nice. Got a very good deal on long bar. Got several big trees in its future. Big enough to park a car on stump.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Oregon lpx sucks ass in hard dry clean ash......... Half tank per sharpening.......


There's got to be something wrong with that batch of chain..
LPX ain't my favorite, but if the wood is clean ish, it should last a couple tanks between touch ups.. In theory at least.


----------



## Hedgerow

View attachment 453183

Can ya tell what kind of tree we were cutting today?


----------



## Hedgerow

Ran the ported 51 with a 20" bar for 5 hours today..
It's starting to get broke in.
But I'd still rather run a 5100 or 346.
The hyway jugs just don't got "it". Coupled with a smallish carb, it's like it was De-Tuned from the factory.


----------



## Homelite410

Picked up 2 laundry stoves tonight.


----------



## cobey

I found one a while back..... seems like an odd little stove


----------



## Homelite410

Made for wash day!


----------



## cobey

They put coals in to heat water ?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 453183
> 
> Can ya tell what kind of tree we were cutting today?



The picture isn't showing up for me...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> The picture isn't showing up for me...


----------



## cobey

Locust?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 453197


I thought you had leather skin?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Locust thorns from hell.

Morning Mike.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

From a tip I found the elusive 048 handle buffers on Chain-saw-r. And from another, a rim drive setup for the Poulan 3300.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 453197


And you gotta love that sting! I say, I say, son there's poison in them thare needles! 

Got a spring loaded injection from a young sapling one time right to the back center of my calf. Hurt like a beotch !!! Tlnext day it turned deep yellowish grey and had a ring around it about 6" diameter with bruising......I don't like em!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> I found a 72 Chevy 3/4 ton in useable shape gonna try to deal with the guy
> Gonna put the cutlass up for sale ...... someone will want a hot rod





I picked this up last weekend the day before I left for TN. '97 F250, 460 BBF. Previous owner did a spring-over lift on it that I'm not real smart on, but I bought it cheap enough that I'll be able to do a little work on it. As long as I can afford to keep gas in the big hog, of course.


----------



## SteveSS

Almost forgot......Morning folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I don't know which can suck fuel faster, a big block Ford or Chebby. 

One would think a BB vet would get 16-17 but no......
More like eleven.

Check with Jim for a parts truck. Has one with bad transmission, automatic if I remember right.


----------



## srcarr52

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Locust thorns from hell.
> 
> Morning Mike.



I cut one of those down a few weekends ago and chopped it up and drug it into a pile to be burnt. Next time I think I'll just build a big fire under one and burn it standing.


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> I cut one of those down a few weekends ago and chopped it up and drug it into a pile to be burnt. Next time I think I'll just build a big fire under one and burn it standing.


Hoskeys had one like that. It looked painful just to fell it.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

The west side of Elam Bend wildlife area is THICK with thorny locust where we used to deer hunt. Carried a tire plug kit in the truck, we did.


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 453216
> 
> 
> I picked this up last weekend the day before I left for TN. '97 F250, 460 BBF. Previous owner did a spring-over lift on it that I'm not real smart on, but I bought it cheap enough that I'll be able to do a little work on it. As long as I can afford to keep gas in the big hog, of course.


I had a 250 with 460 & 4:11 gears years ago. I could not afford to drive that thing and sold it a few months later.


----------



## sunfish

Matt, we got plenty of them Honey Locus here, wanta come over and cut a bunch? They are free...


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Matt, we got plenty of them Honey Locus here, wanta come over and cut a bunch? They are free...


Gotta pass...
There's a bunch of em here..
And they seem to be quite prolific.
We're just keeping them at bay..


----------



## Hedgerow

The tomato plants been productive this year. Who'd a thought planting in July would be the ticket.


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta pass...
> There's a bunch of em here..
> And they seem to be quite prolific.
> We're just keeping them at bay..


I wish I had a few more of them here. I have a couple with the tops busted out that I'm gonna cut for fence posts, but I wish I had a few more in the 8" - 10" diameter range or just a bit bigger. All my other healthy ones are too small.


----------



## sunfish

Those are nice, Matt! Our tomato plants stopped producing a month ago, but we had a bumper crop this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> I wish I had a few more of them here. I have a couple with the tops busted out that I'm gonna cut for fence posts, but I wish I had a few more in the 8" - 10" diameter range or just a bit bigger. All my other healthy ones are too small.


If you use a honey locust for a post, it'll rot fast.
It's the Black Locust that last like Hedge in the ground. You may have the Black locust trees up there?




This is a Honey Locust.


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> If you use a honey locust for a post, it'll rot fast.
> It's the Black Locust that last like Hedge in the ground. You may have the Black locust trees up there?
> 
> View attachment 453317
> 
> 
> This is a Honey Locust.



Pretty sure that tree grew atop of a witches grave.


----------



## cobey

Dad has three he wants out......
A disaster waiting to happen


----------



## nstueve

Hedgerow said:


> If you use a honey locust for a post, it'll rot fast.
> It's the Black Locust that last like Hedge in the ground. You may have the Black locust trees up there?
> 
> View attachment 453317
> 
> 
> This is a Honey Locust.


I have 2-3 of those about 6-8" diameter in the driveway tree line. I'm pretty sure I am going to push the tractor bucket into the trunk, strap the tree to the bucket, lift a little. Then slice it at the bottom and carry strait to the woods or creek and chuck it where I'll never be near it again! Mine are already popping 4-5" thorns even though they are small, and over the driveway is exactly where I don't need those thorns!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

Y'all are crazy! I love Honey Locust. It's a PITA to cut, but it burns VERY well and splits pretty nicely.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all are crazy! I love Honey Locust. It's a PITA to cut, but it burns VERY well and splits pretty nicely.


Yeah. It makes good firewood. And great furniture.
There are even thornless varieties of them. "Just not in our neighborhood".


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> If you use a honey locust for a post, it'll rot fast.
> It's the Black Locust that last like Hedge in the ground. You may have the Black locust trees up there?





Pretty sure mine are Black Locust. Every once in a while I'll get some thorns on the limbs, but nothing like your pic.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

srcarr52 said:


> I cut one of those down a few weekends ago and chopped it up and drug it into a pile to be burnt. Next time I think I'll just build a big fire under one and burn it standing.



When it dries it makes good fire wood. Just takes awhile to dry.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 453348
> 
> 
> Pretty sure mine are Black Locust. Every once in a while I'll get some thorns on the limbs, but nothing like your pic.


Yup.. That's a blackie.. Very desirable trees.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Locust Cutter said:


> Y'all are crazy! I love Honey Locust. It's a PITA to cut, but it burns VERY well and splits pretty nicely.


Makes some beautiful lumber too! Awesome for some furniture!!!!!


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I'll drink a dew and watch someone show 
Me how to handle that nasty stuff


----------



## cobey

Hey Steve


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Hey Steve


How's the Dolmar? ???


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got the old Dodge van ready for winter. Then I used it to haul the 032, Poulan 3300 and Olympyk to a large block and cut cookies. No test log left behind the garden shed.

Had trouble with the Olympyk only because the geezer forgot to fill the fuel tank.[emoji57]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Deere saw family photo.


----------



## Homelite410

Evening gents.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hows it going Mike.


----------



## Homelite410

Busy....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Busy....



Can understand.


----------



## workshop

Way too busy.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I think the grandkids approve of the Winnie the Pooh in memory of their Dad!!!



rest in peace big Jake.......

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Tired of being busy..
Need to cut more wood..


----------



## cobey

Got parts ordered for all customer saws......
Finished a guy's super XL ..... put a quieter muffler on it
(Odd ain't it  ) it's kinda neat paint scheme and aluminium af cover 
Would like to have it  ........ it's an super XL collector thing I guess


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like we're on for the 4 man loggers relay team at timber fest!!!
Woohoo!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Got parts ordered for all customer saws......
> Finished a guy's super XL ..... put a quieter muffler on it
> (Odd ain't it  ) it's kinda neat paint scheme and aluminium af cover
> Would like to have it  ........ it's an super XL collector thing I guess


Hey Cobey. You got the touch with those homelite XL's..
Got a spare chain tensioner?
Gave the one you fixed for me to a neighbor.. He loves it and has been using the crap out of it! Dang thing starts in 2 pulls every time..


----------



## Hedgerow

I'll bet he's run 20 tanks of fuel through that thing.. 
Gives a person some perspective on how things were made back in the day.
Meant to use...


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 453216
> 
> 
> I picked this up last weekend the day before I left for TN. '97 F250, 460 BBF. Previous owner did a spring-over lift on it that I'm not real smart on, but I bought it cheap enough that I'll be able to do a little work on it. As long as I can afford to keep gas in the big hog, of course.


Welcome to the Large Carbon Footprint Club Steve. [emoji4] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Cobey. You got the touch with those homelite XL's..
> Got a spare chain tensioner?
> Gave the one you fixed for me to a neighbor.. He loves it and has been using the crap out of it! Dang thing starts in 2 pulls every time..


Sweet! I will look, I bet I can find one.
I'm trying to learn the 360's too.....


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I'll bet he's run 20 tanks of fuel through that thing..
> Gives a person some perspective on how things were made back in the day.
> Meant to use...


Tough boogers as long as they are not allowed to lean out, or get strait gassed


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Tough boogers as long as they are not allowed to lean out, or get strait gassed


40:1 tru fuel is the drum I have beaten to him..
Thus far, he has listened...


----------



## 67L36Driver

32:1 if you have a Lawnboy and the saws have to share.


----------



## Brettl

nstueve said:


> I have 2-3 of those about 6-8" diameter in the driveway tree line. I'm pretty sure I am going to push the tractor bucket into the trunk, strap the tree to the bucket, lift a little. Then slice it at the bottom and carry strait to the woods or creek and chuck it where I'll never be near it again! Mine are already popping 4-5" thorns even though they are small, and over the driveway is exactly where I don't need those thorns!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have one like that on my prperty in Hays. About 12" diameter, nice straight trunk with no lower branches and perfect location for a treestand. BUT, 1-5" thorns bottom to top. Only straight tree in the area large enough to put a stand on and I can't get within a foot without getting stabbed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Is ebay seller gofarly on here? If so, shoot me a P.M. We need to talk.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We are limited to the Dodge Van for Iowa GTG. No truck, so limited on saw space. Good thing for stow and go seats except have to plastic bag all saws. Not riding with fuel smell for two hours.[emoji37]


----------



## Brettl

67L36Driver said:


> I got the old Dodge van ready for winter. Then I used it to haul the 032, Poulan 3300 and Olympyk to a large block and cut cookies. No test log left behind the garden shed.
> 
> Had trouble with the Olympyk only because the geezer forgot to fill the fuel tank.



Good morning all. 

Which Olympyk do you have? I bought a 999f on cl just because. I need to sharpen the chain and go find some big trees.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Brettl said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Which Olympyk do you have? I bought a 999f on cl just because. I need to sharpen the chain and go find some big trees.


So your the one that beat me to it! JK i did call about one on CL but it was already gone. I will have one of those bad boys someday through......

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Brettl said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Which Olympyk do you have? I bought a 999f on cl just because. I need to sharpen the chain and go find some big trees.



OH MY!!! I'd like to check one out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Olympyk 264f I believe. 61cc. Your average firewood saw around here.
Pumps 185 and runs/cuts/oils fine.
Needs air filter and cover.
Will a 251 cover fit? Got one bookmarked on evilbay.


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> Welcome to the Large Carbon Footprint Club Steve. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Thanks. Took it in for an inspection yesterday, and it passed first time. I figured they'd at least try to ping me for ball joints or something silly. Now I need to locate a replacement for the front fuel tank. Not really sure why, but someone in the past life of the truck removed it. Seems kind of silly to me.


----------



## thinkrtinker

there is a David Bradley with 28" bar on Craigs List Texarkana 
Says it will turn over. $150 Has model number in ad


----------



## cobey

At what point will the goat explode from eating ??????


----------



## cobey

Look a like he is pregnant


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 453572



So who is on your logger team?


----------



## jetmd

Good evening Fella's,

SteveSS in regards to your Ford, that truck would have come factory with spring over axle regardless if it was an
IFS Dana 50 or monobeam Dana 60 ...now they may be old and tired thus such a drastic negative arch.

And the fuel tank would have been removed due to corrosion, the mounting straps/skid plates Ford used to support the
factory fuel tanks caused terrible corrosion and the tank would start leaking....the easiest thing to due is removed
the tank and bypass the Frt/Rear tank selector when equipt with dual tanks.

Later got some work to due before heading to the rack.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So who is on your logger team?



Matt, Alan, Paul Shook, and myself. Rebekah is available also.


----------



## SteveSS

jetmd said:


> Good evening Fella's,
> 
> SteveSS in regards to your Ford, that truck would have come factory with spring over axle regardless if it was an
> IFS Dana 50 or monobeam Dana 60 ...now they may be old and tired thus such a drastic negative arch.
> 
> And the fuel tank would have been removed due to corrosion, the mounting straps/skid plates Ford used to support the
> factory fuel tanks caused terrible corrosion and the tank would start leaking....the easiest thing to due is removed
> the tank and bypass the Frt/Rear tank selector when equipt with dual tanks.
> 
> Later got some work to due before heading to the rack.


Excellent info. Many thanks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup the tanks on Chebbys of that era had plastic shield which held mud, ice and salt against the tank and they would leak.


----------



## Homelite410

My poor 92 has but 1" between the bump stops and springs in the front.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> Matt, Alan, Paul Shook, and myself. Rebekah is available also.


And I will be there carving and watching you guys lol!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

It's gonna be a little family Gtg!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

jetmd said:


> Good evening Fella's,
> 
> SteveSS in regards to your Ford, that truck would have come factory with spring over axle regardless if it was an
> IFS Dana 50 or monobeam Dana 60 ...now they may be old and tired thus such a drastic negative arch.
> 
> And the fuel tank would have been removed due to corrosion, the mounting straps/skid plates Ford used to support the
> factory fuel tanks caused terrible corrosion and the tank would start leaking....the easiest thing to due is removed
> the tank and bypass the Frt/Rear tank selector when equipt with dual tanks.
> 
> Later got some work to due before heading to the rack.


+1
My late FIL had multiple ranch trucks from '88-'98 all were single wheel F-350 4x4s w/460s and either a C6, E4OD or 5spd manual transmissions. They would pull anything you wanted but but got either bad or worse mileage and the way he drove them he had a hell of a time keeping head gaskets in them. As far as springs go the 460 ain't light (obviously) and at it's age they're well due a replacement. My '02 F-350 has severely de-arched springs which I will be replacing this fall along with the shocks before I get an alignment done. They're the original leaves and IIRC the 7.3PSD weighs somewhere in the neighborhood of 1100-1300lbs. 

After I do that and IF I decide to keep the truck it will get two more strategic parts and possibly two others. The WILL do list is air bags for the rear (or possibly whole thing, with an in cab controller and on board tank and pump) and a new(er) lighter bed. The might do list would include a Gear Vendors Under/overdrive to help off-set the 4:10 gears and give me some splitting options while towing heavy and increase the overall mileage and a 5th wheel mount. If/when the 7.3 craps out, there WILL be a 12 or 24 valve 5.9 Cummins (or maybe a 6.7) going in it unless I find a steal on a IH DT466 or a decent sized Hino engine. Really, I'd rather sell it and find a nice 5500 Ram 4x4 that I could mount a 9-11' bed on and have a Bad mother of a wood truck.

As far as Steve's love for Chevies goes, I'd like to find either a 454 powered 89-97 Reg-cab 2500 4x4 for a kick around truck OR an '05-06 2500 reg cab 4x4 with the Duramax as those two years are near the holy grainl from a durability/output/(lack of) emissions equipment standpoint. I could also see and '01-? same setup truck with the 8100 like Steve's as that is definitely a RAT motor!
.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> And I will be there carving and watching you guys lol!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



You want to compete with us? We can have 6 on a team, no less than 4...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> You want to compete with us? We can have 6 on a team, no less than 4...


They have been advertising on the radio network down there that I will be there doing carvings so I may be tied up. We will have to see how it goes. I would like to though. What exactly are you guys doing in the competition?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Standing chop.
Log rolling
Speed cut
Crosscut saw
Log walk...


In other words..
We have no idea..
But we're sure we can do it good enough!!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Standing chop.
> Log rolling
> Speed cut
> Crosscut saw
> Log walk...
> 
> 
> In other words..
> We have no idea..
> But we're sure we can do it good enough!!


Cross cut takes practice....


----------



## cobey

Me and Adam used the two man cross cut.....
It makes you hurt places you don't know you have


----------



## thinkrtinker

Tough the next day


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Dropped a bomb on Craigslist this am. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/5267175735.html

Lookin' for a Deere collector with deep pockets, I am.[emoji48]


----------



## lumberjackchef

Dozer decided he needed my muffs worse than I do! And both sets at that! When I confronted him this is what I get. Ignoring me and hiding behind the owl!!!!





Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettl

lumberjackchef said:


> So your the one that beat me to it! JK i did call about one on CL but it was already gone. I will have one of those bad boys someday through......
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



Picked it up a year or 2 ago in eastern Kansas. It came with a Total 30" bar and a 5' or so double end bar. I have no practical need for it of course, but it's cool!


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> Picked it up a year or 2 ago in eastern Kansas. It came with a Total 30" bar and a 5' or so double end bar. I have no practical need for it of course, but it's cool!


It was a good deal a lot of us thought about it but bigger than I needed 
It was in Chanute wasn't it?


----------



## Brettl

cobey said:


> It was a good deal a lot of us thought about it but bigger than I needed
> It was in Chanute wasn't it?



Yep, that was it. Bigger than I need to but the cool factor was to much to resist.


----------



## lumberjackchef

The Lord is amazing! A matter of divine intervention has allowed it to transpire that Darick will no longer be doing a show in War Eagle, Ar but rather joining us at the timber works festival in West Plains, Mo this weekend! Now maybe we can put on a good carving show with lots of inventory coming along. Praise God!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

happy 20 years to Matt and Lisa today!


----------



## cobey

Happy Anniversary Matt and Lisa


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning all you saw freaks!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

Goooooood Morning everybody. That doesn't look like Matt and Lisa to me


----------



## jerrycmorrow

hey matt, good on yall.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning everyone. I don't know what this viral crap is that's going around but it sucks. This is going on a week that I've been dealing with it and it's still getting worse.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Afternoon to you 'toons.

048 AV bushings arrived this am from Chain-saw-r. May just have it running for Iowa.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Don't wast time and money on the implement paint from Tractor Supply.



Stuff is washing off after three weeks of dry time.[emoji35]


----------



## 67L36Driver

048 carb not co-operating.[emoji20]

Oil pump works.[emoji6] only thing that turned out good.[emoji22]

More good news?? Needs crank seals.[emoji37]


----------



## bigtuna

Evenin everone.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cool front moving in.


----------



## sawnami

I smell rain and see lightning to the North. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Woo Hoo! Raindrops. .....two of them. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Woo Hoo! Raindrops. .....two of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Headed to West plains just about to Rogersville, see lots of lighting to the North! 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Camping out at Pomme deTerre lake. Been lightning and rain off and on. But comfy in the camper.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Camping out at Pomme deTerre lake. Been lightning and rain off and on. But comfy in the camper.



Still going to Iowa ?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Cool front moving in.


I be wearing my flannel lined jeans Saturday I betcha.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Still going to Iowa ?


Not going to make it to Iowa. Decided to make a shorter maiden voyage with the camper. Still learning things about it.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Not going to make it to Iowa. Decided to make a shorter maiden voyage with the camper. Still learning things about it.



Check the tires before a long trip. Check the date of manufacture and check for dry rot. Have at least one spare. If you only have one spare and blow a tire, pull into the next town and replace your spare.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Don't wast time and money on the implement paint from Tractor Supply.
> View attachment 453873
> 
> 
> Stuff is washing off after three weeks of dry time.[emoji35]




I see a lot of repaints. Anybody ever just sand blasted one of the old mag saws and put it back together with no paint. I think it might look pretty cool.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> I see a lot of repaints. Anybody ever just sand blasted one of the old mag saws and put it back together with no paint. I think it might look pretty cool.


The Mono that I got from Kenneth is almost there. They were famous for a poor paint job and lots of over spray from the factory. It's supposed to be maroon all over. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> The Mono that I got from Kenneth is almost there. They were famous for a poor paint job and lots of over spray from the factory. It's supposed to be maroon all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I like the look for sure....


----------



## Hinerman

Anybody heard from John (Oliver 1655) lately? He hasn't posted here in almost 3 months.


----------



## Hedgerow

I have not..


----------



## Hedgerow

Just finished this up for Alan to win the 4 cube with at the timberworks competition this weekend..
Hope it ain't a dud...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 453953
> 
> 
> Just finished this up for Alan to win the 4 cube with at the timberworks competition this weekend..
> Hope it ain't a dud...



How do you get the mirror finish on the cutter?


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Don't wast time and money on the implement paint from Tractor Supply.
> View attachment 453873
> 
> 
> Stuff is washing off after three weeks of dry time.[emoji35]


Powder coat..... I know a guy.....


----------



## lumberjackchef

I pulled up to the arena , 9:30ish ,in the rain, and heard a lot if noise coming from across the way. Took a closer look and what did I see but an AWOL carving Machine! The pine logs for the standing chop were too big to fit in the stand. So Alan took care of that !





Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd

Good morning Fella's, Happy Friday to all!

45* on the N side of KC, I love this time of year.


----------



## cobey

Morning all... been sick bla


----------



## cobey

Have a good day all


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Check the tires before a long trip. Check the date of manufacture and check for dry rot. Have at least one spare. If you only have one spare and blow a tire, pull into the next town and replace your spare.



Yep, tires are in very good shape, 2 years old no dry rot. New spare. I was worried about wheel bearings, but it has bearing buddies on it, so there is a lot of grease in there. Made sure not to over grease them.


----------



## concretegrazer

Hinerman said:


> Anybody heard from John (Oliver 1655) lately? He hasn't posted here in almost 3 months.



His last post on FHC was September 15.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning folks, going to have some breakfast and head out for Nates. Hope the weather clears up for you loggers down South. Later Jim


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Don't wast time and money on the implement paint from Tractor Supply.
> View attachment 453873
> 
> 
> Stuff is washing off after three weeks of dry time.[emoji35]


 I bet you did but im gonna ask anyway.
did you use primer before the overcoat?
just asking.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> I bet you did but im gonna ask anyway.
> did you use primer before the overcoat?
> just asking.


No primer. I have not found primer under any of the old timers.

Saaaaay, maybe this is the same paint Remington used.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Slept in this am, I did.[emoji4]

I bet Jim's cell be working this weekend.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Slept in this am, I did.[emoji4]
> 
> I bet Jim's cell be working this weekend.


No cell phone service here in Redding, big dead spot. Just about ready to get North bound and down.


----------



## cobey

You all have good times and be safe ..... I'm having some nasty stomach issues


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> His last post on FHC was September 15.


We were on the bucking trailer in around March....


----------



## cobey

He been on sh? I don't have his number, I wish I did


----------



## SteveSS

Folks. Any interest in this charity cut located near Jefferson City, MO? I've chatted with the organizer very briefly, and he says that they have plenty of people in need. I realize that it's quite a trip for everyone but me, but thought I'd see if anyone else wanted to pitch in. Copied post below:


Warming Up Hearts & Homes 10/24 830AM

We are looking for volunteers or teams of volunteers who would be willing to work hard to provide families with wood for the winter.

We have the opportunity to provide a service to many families all at once. We have a farm of approximately 90 acres that has recently been logged. Therefore, there are lots of large trees that are down and in need of cleaning up. The family that owns this farm is donating all of the wood that is cut up to provide to families in need this winter.

If possible:
• 1 group leader who is experienced with a chainsaw and willing to be in charge of the safety of their team. If you do not have a group leader, you can contact us to see if we have someone available.
• 4-9 individuals who are willing to carry, stack, and deliver wood.
• a truck to haul the wood to the families that you know are in need of wood for heating for the winter.
• a wood splitter if your team has one available.

We are also gathering names of families that could use help this winter heating their homes with wood. If you know of anyone, please send the information to [email protected].


----------



## Locust Cutter

It would be fun, but beyond the drive that's the weekend that my Wife's fanily and I are putting on a Trapshoot fundraiser for the National Brain Tumor Society (in honor of my late FIL). There's no way I'm missing that as I have to help and would like to compete again if possible. 

If there are some a bit closer between Dec-May I will see what I can do.


----------



## SteveSS

Any suggestions from you guys on how to rid myself of this little subterranean devil that's wreaking havoc in my yard? I'm guessing it's gophers...


----------



## Hedgerow

Poison peanuts.


----------



## Locust Cutter

SteveSS said:


> Any suggestions from you guys on how to rid myself of this little subterranean devil that's wreaking havoc in my yard? I'm guessing it's gophers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 454002


I just discovered the same thing in my yard, although much smaller (for now). I'm wandering if it's courtesy of an Armadillo as the trench is a good 9-11" wide. I'm about to go scorched Earth policy on this mother...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> No primer. I have not found primer under any of the old timers....


 I found some on a mac 10-10A I'm restoring. might give it a try.


----------



## Brettl

SteveSS said:


> Any suggestions from you guys on how to rid myself of this little subterranean devil that's wreaking havoc in my yard? I'm guessing it's gophers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 454002



Juicy Fruit. No joke. Roll the stick of gum then place it in a fresh hole. Use gloves to keep human scent off of it. The mole eats it and some chemical reaction makes it enlarge in their stomach and they can't pass it. My mom's used this method for years.


----------



## workshop

No wonder I feel full after chewing a stick.


----------



## concretegrazer

SteveSS said:


> Any suggestions from you guys on how to rid myself of this little subterranean devil that's wreaking havoc in my yard? I'm guessing it's gophers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 454002



Get a dachshund.


----------



## sawnami

Looks like a nice saw. 



Poulan 3400 Counter Vibe - $125
http://topeka.craigslist.org/grd/5248089175.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Poulan 3300 here in Joetown for 75 bux. I can snag it if someone is interested.


----------



## SteveSS

concretegrazer said:


> Get a dachshund.


I currently have two of them. One that lives here full time that we got as a pup, and a foster dog that is waiting on a new home. Obviously, they're both slackers.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Temps were forecast for 34 over night last night so I lit off the boiler yesterday evening. I don't think it got that cold, but it's nice and warm in the house this morning. No wind today for the first time in a while. Looks like a good day to burn some brush. Coffee first though. Have a good one.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. Temps were forecast for 34 over night last night so I lit off the boiler yesterday evening. I don't think it got that cold, but it's nice and warm in the house this morning. No wind today for the first time in a while. Looks like a good day to burn some brush. Coffee first though. Have a good one.


Steve, headin past you to Jeff City this AM. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Whatcha got planned? Need any help?


----------



## Locust Cutter

If it involves the 750 or 1050 he might... I might be willing and stuff.


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin everone, ya cleaned the pipe this mornin, case mama wanted a fire this evenin, gotta work til til 11: 00 tonight.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> Whatcha got planned? Need any help?


Visiting the wife's parents. They used to live in the country outside of Russellville. Now they live in Jeff City. Thanks for the offer Steve! 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> If it involves the 750 or 1050 he might... I might be willing and stuff.


I did pick a nice saw up near Osage Beach on a trip through last year. [emoji4] No big Homies though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hinerman

Your local logger relay team, aka, Team Charity Cut, changed to Team Charity Cats by the announcer, got 2nd place at the Logger Relay event Friday night. There were only 3 teams but we did beat the Collegiate Team  Alan is a beast at the standing chop. Is there anything he can't do? 

Matt won a couple classes at the saw races and i got 4th out of 8 in the 3 cube class (and it paid me $$$). There were some smoking' fast racing saws there. First time I have seen anything like it in person. However, our ported work saws were right on their tails.

Later,
Thomas


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good to hear Thomas. Glad you all did sp well.


----------



## cobey

Sounds like a good time, did Chad stay busy?


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Iowa GTG turned up some problems in the collection of old mag turds.
'Fat Alice' got stage fright and wouldn't make her starter work. Women! Bleh!
The 032 won't idle. Deere 80 needs clutch springs. Remy Pro 88 chain sucks! Bad!

Poulan 655BP gets better every time I run it but hit something with the chain.
Poulan 3300 and Olympyk worked fine. Suprise!


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Your local logger relay team, aka, Team Charity Cut, changed to Team Charity Cats by the announcer, got 2nd place at the Logger Relay event Friday night. There were only 3 teams but we did beat the Collegiate Team  Alan is a beast at the standing chop. Is there anything he can't do?
> 
> Matt won a couple classes at the saw races and i got 4th out of 8 in the 3 cube class (and it paid me $$$). There were some smoking' fast racing saws there. First time I have seen anything like it in person. However, our ported work saws were right on their tails.
> 
> Later,
> Thomas


Sounds like a fun time. Way-to-go to the competitors! 

Curious if Les (logging22) was there?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> Sounds like a fun time. Way-to-go to the competitors!
> 
> Curious if Les (logging22) was there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Didn't see Les anywhere Steve. I was wondering if he or others who were close might poo in too!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

I loved the announcers comment about Alen's partner p85.

"that saw is old! But it sure ain't slow!!"


----------



## Homelite410

I'd like to think that about my 70E that Allen built for me. Can't wait to get the 801 done huh Allen.........


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I loved the announcers comment about Alen's partner p85.
> 
> "that saw is old! But it sure ain't slow!!"


The sound of that saw in the cold Wisconsin timber behind Scotts still gives me chills when I think of how much fun that weekend was.


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> I'd like to think that about my 70E that Allen built for me. Can't wait to get the 801 done huh Allen.........


 Yep, gotta get one running good enough to be competitive in the 5 cube class against some hot 372's.


----------



## Homelite410

I did another bar and wanted to share wilt you all.










I no like stihl but that's sexy!


----------



## SteveSS

That's a heck of a bar right there. I like it!


----------



## Hedgerow

20" 72dl bar for John Deere please!!!


----------



## Homelite410

600.00 any takers?


----------



## Homelite410

All restored.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rim sprocket for 3/8" low profile is larger on the outside diameter than one for 3/8" standard? Yes or no?


----------



## awol

Yes, barely.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> 600.00 any takers?




So your buddy got them .?


----------



## jetmd

Matt, AWOL how about a rundown on the show down South?

Is it worth attending again? Did any of the competitors have they hot saws like you see on the Stihl national circuit?


----------



## 67L36Driver

awol said:


> Yes, barely.


I thought so but wasn't sure.
Being the pitch is the same but the 'chassis' height is smaller.

I must have come by the LP rims by mistake.


----------



## awol

I had a great time at the show, did some chopping and sawing, and went home exhausted.
As for the hot saws, here was the winning run:


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Matt, AWOL how about a rundown on the show down South?
> 
> Is it worth attending again? Did any of the competitors have they hot saws like you see on the Stihl national circuit?


Yes!! Worth it!!!
There were world class saws there..
2 Bertrand 3120's on pipe..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!! Worth it!!!
> There were world class saws there..
> 2 Bertrand 3120's on pipe..


Sounds like they got some angry stuff
Maybe next year I can go and get my tail wooped


----------



## cobey

I worked on a plastic homelite for a guy
Complete New fuel system and modded the muffler
It's better..... Still a turd saw but runs better
Picked up a 72 Chevy 3/4 ton p/u
Got ALOT of odds and ends fixed on it
Needs to pack front bearings and some brake work
I got it cheap ...... someone had took it apart 
For restore :/ good wiring, drives strait, runs, shifts,
Will eventually need tires. Got tailgate working, doors Windows
Locks, tonight. Adjusted carb and timing. Checked rear end added some Lucas.
It will work well for pulling the trailer...


----------



## cobey

Jim 
I hadn't forgotten you they have been horribly busy
At the wife's work maybe get yer saw shipped this week


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Matt, AWOL how about a rundown on the show down South?
> 
> Is it worth attending again? Did any of the competitors have they hot saws like you see on the Stihl national circuit?



This was the first show in West Plains, so it had it's share of growing pains. It was a little unorganized, only 2 college teams were there, and attendance was a little low. The vendors were hoping for a bigger turnout. Some of the vendors were John Deere, Kubota, Cat, Stihl, Husqy. John Deere brought some giant logging equipment. They had a 600 series skidder/grapple pushing $300,000 and it was huge. Ironically, it was the smallest one in their line up!!!

The Stihl Timberworks show is entertaining for most people. They performed the show 3 different times on Saturday. I enjoyed it the first time but once is enough for me. There is more online if you are interested in seeing what they do.

With only 2 collegiate teams the collegiate competition was lacking. But, I enjoyed watching the events. I think more teams would make for a better competition.

The State Logging competition was interesting to me (what I saw of it anyway). However, to the casual fan, is probably like watching paint dry. I cannot tell you all of the events. I know of the falling competition and bore cutting competition. 

The Loggers Relay was fun. We should try to enter 2 or 3 teams next time. A couple of things I hope the organizers learned is to provide better equipment for the contestants. We had to use the equipment provided, and it was lacking. The axe for the standing chop was a cheap Chinese model, and not very sharp. The pine logs for the chop were 10" instead of 5" (as was posted in the description). The crosscut saw was bad. So bad, in fact, they canceled the 2nd run because the saw would simply not cut the wood. 

Probably what most of us would enjoy the most is the chainsaw racing,,,of course. All runs are timed; there is no head to head competition  You race against the clock. All cuts are started hot over the cant, as opposed to hand on the cant with saw running on the ground. The timers start when the saw hits the wood. The competition was crazy. Yes, there were some hot saws like you see on the Stihl circuit. Like Matt said,,,"World Class". Most of the saws we raced against are dedicated race saws. You wouldn't go cut wood with the saws we raced against like you do with our ported work saws; despite that, we still did pretty darned good. There are several different classes to enter; there is no "ported work saw" class. I never understood what separated one class from the other. 

IMO, the event is worth attending again. If for no other reason than to do the Loggers Relay, BS with you guys, watch the chainsaw racing, and snack on some of the vendor food. I hope the show comes back, it grows, and gets better.


----------



## cobey

Funny thing about the 46 cc homelite, 
I made the saw overpower the clutch
If he gets too rough with it, the case/clutch cover will probably catch fire
A turd for the 200 my buddy paid for it ...
He bought it because he had an XL 12 last for 15 years
Sad what crap they put that name on now


----------



## jetmd

Thanks Thomas for the detailed report. Sound like it could be a great event given a little time and a few changes.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It's Monday..:-


----------



## jetmd

Yes it is Kenneth, I could go for a couple more Sunday's.....in a row, right now!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Still recovering from Saturday.[emoji8]

Check on Jim. Bet he went back to Redding, Iowa.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Monday Morning if there is such a thing. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!! Worth it!!!
> There were world class saws there..
> 2 Bertrand 3120's on pipe..


I should have gone, but just couldn't get away. Too much goin on here at the moment. 

If it's in West Plains next year I'll be there.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well the Lord is Good! We had nice weather, quality time with good friends, some excellent food, and the best turn out of any of our recent events! Despite the fact that there was a less than average flow of people, many vendors with nice furniture and unique hand made products of very good quality, the Lord continues to show us that when we listen and are faithful to act, he shows up in a big way! It was divinely orchestrated to say the very least. 

We (7 of us) had all of our food provided on site by a local - RJ's BBQ - good stuff and he was a character! He fell in love with Malia. I mentioned I loved to trade, Malia said she loved food, RJ said "I love you guys". So we carved him a nice slab sign with the name of establishment and a little pig on it to present to him before we left Saturday night. Forgot to get many pics, sorry was so busy! He is also involved in the planning of the event and told us that we had first choice and were invited forever if we so choose for all future events.

We had a very exciting transaction take place with a local entrepreneur on Saturday afternoon. He has a very unique business in Mountain Grove , earthoutdoor they manufacture all types of stuff and had very cool steel firepit/grills on site that can be customized with your choice of plasma cut artwork. They are kinda welded up like the shape if half a golf ball. He approached us about carrying some inventory in his stores, after bout an hour went by, he came back with as much cash as they had on hand and we made a deal on our first load if inventory that is probably on the shelf as we speak! Turns out after mentioning the names Alan and Rebecca they are long time friends. The coolest part if this was the fact that as late as Wednesday night Darick was scheduled to take most of our inventory to the huge annual craft fair that takes place in War Eagle Ar. After finding out while reading their regulations/ guidelines for the event that they didn't allow any corporations or religious organizations, he was feeling a bit uneasy about going. Thursday morning his partner at the log yard in Seneca came out to announce that they weren't going to be attending the show in War Eagle for unexplained reasons! Coolest part is that the owner told us that on every piece of equipment the manufacture and send out they put a bible verse with it! God had other plans for that inventory! 

A special thanks to the hardest working, warm hearted family that I have had the pleasure of knowing! Thank you Allan and Becca for opening up your home and taking me and my girls in like part of the family! We all had an absolute blast despite the long hours of working and traveling back and forth! Get some rest Allan, and take care if that cold! No more late night carving sessions in the rain for you young man!

Sorry for the novel but too much to divulge. One last thing about this divine weekend that we had.... On the way back about an hour and a half into the drive Darick calls from following behind me to say that I have something dangling under the trailer. So we pull over at the next station and I pull right up by the air pump to also check my tires. I notice about 5 bikers standing beside us start talking with Darick as I'm taking care of the wires in the trailer. They start fellowshipping as the conversation goes from directly into a worship and prayer service right there in the parking lot. These gentlemen had just left a retreat I. Springfield and were headed back to Jonesboro, Ar. They prayed for us and our ministry as onlookers gawked from the window of the store and their cars. We were giving thanks to the Lord for all the blessing of the weekend and having church right there in the parking lot along hwy 60 with a bunch of brothers that we had never met! God is good all the time!


----------



## Hinerman

Got a call for a rick of wood (1/3 cord) a couple days ago. He wanted oak. I told him $65 if he picked it up, $10 more for delivery, and I don't normally stack. He said he would pay to have it delivered and stacked. Yesterday, I took Sam, Isaac, and Luke (neighbor friend, age 9); we loaded the trailer (with wood and wheel barrows), delivered, and stacked. I told the man $85. He wrote me a check for $100!!! I took the boys for ice cream and paid Luke $10 for helping. 

On the way home my boys (Sam and Isaac) said "we had fun today". I said "Doing what? Playing after school?". They told me, "No, delivering and stacking wood". I thought I was hearing things. I have seen them both cry before (literally) when I said we are going to the woodlot. What a difference a buddy, a nice tip, and ice cream make.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Well the Lord is Good!
> 
> We (7 of us) had all of our food provided on site by a local - RJ's BBQ - good stuff and he was a character! He fell in love with Malia.
> 
> A special thanks to the hardest working, warm hearted family that I have had the pleasure of knowing! Thank you Allan and Becca for opening up your home and taking me and my girls in like part of the family!
> God is good all the time!


 
That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.
Malia is a peach. Alan and Rebekah are gold,,,Sneaky too. They know what I am talking about.


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> Jim
> I hadn't forgotten you they have been horribly busy
> At the wife's work maybe get yer saw shipped this week


No hurry Cobey, whenever as I have plenty of other projects to work on.


----------



## Mo. Jim

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Still recovering from Saturday.[emoji8]
> 
> Check on Jim. Bet he went back to Redding, Iowa.


Yes I did, still here, plan on going home later today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I need to hunt down those Fairbanks Morse starter friction washers. The 'double D' type.
One on Fat Alice turned to mush and lots of my Remys use 'em.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rim drive for the Poulan 3300 was in my mail box Saturday nite.
Put a sensible bar on him, 3/8" x 16". Oils to beat hell.


----------



## Hedgerow

I found a picture...


----------



## Hedgerow

Back to the grind Sunday.. 
That's a "bigash" tree..


----------



## Homelite410

Evening errbody!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

How's it going Mike. Beautiful evening.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Been a super nice day. Two more on tap and then a cool down.

Got several 3/8 x 60 dl chains out of the scrap box from Steve. Fit the 3300 so I've been testing them.


----------



## jetmd

Great night! Just finished grilling two KC strips for Brenda and I. Some vegy's and a Gin & Tonic.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Great night! Just finished grilling two KC strips for Brenda and I. Some vegy's and a Gin & Tonic.


Nom nom nom......[emoji4]


----------



## jetmd

Pictures next time, I got a little excited and ate it all without thinking about getting the camera out.


----------



## cobey

Working on an awful plastic homelite........
46 cc of pure turd......
Finally got it to act like a real saw.....
And my exhaust port melts the top cover
And that throttle cable looping over the plastic intake
Bad stuff, the air filter and carb shakes so bad it's no wonder why the carbs loosen up


----------



## 67L36Driver

You are too easy Cobey. I send people with those packing.[emoji48]


----------



## Mrs.A

Well had a great time at the Timberworks Event in West Plains, Mo. Here is a pic of Team Charity Cut. Proud to have gotten the chance to run the Logger Relay with these guy's.  got 2nd place in the relay. 


I will say I have 1 amazing husband, who did the standing chop even when he did not feel good.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> I did another bar and wanted to share wilt you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no like stihl but that's sexy!



I'd love to do a 28" bar like that for my 9010. That would would look quite sexy (and would be the show bar). As it is that Creamsickle looked just fine and much better now!



cobey said:


> I worked on a plastic homelite for a guy
> Complete New fuel system and modded the muffler
> It's better..... Still a turd saw but runs better
> Picked up a 72 Chevy 3/4 ton p/u
> Got ALOT of odds and ends fixed on it
> Needs to pack front bearings and some brake work
> I got it cheap ...... someone had took it apart
> For restore :/ good wiring, drives strait, runs, shifts,
> Will eventually need tires. Got tailgate working, doors Windows
> Locks, tonight. Adjusted carb and timing. Checked rear end added some Lucas.
> It will work well for pulling the trailer...



I'm going to find Dad a nice '68-72 Chebby truck. We WILL build (or buy I really don't care) a nice Nova, Chevelle, Biscayne, GTO/LeMans, Monte Carlo or Charger someday but we both like the '68-72 trucks. I'd like to do a resto-mod with a divorced T-case (4x4 swap) and either a Cummins, Duramax or IH DT466 heart transplant with a 4-6spd hand-shaker. I could also see finding a 8.1l crate engine like whats in Steve's Avalanche as that would work equally well except for the mileage dept...


----------



## shorthunter

I am once again on the hunt for a complete Husqvarna 345 parts saw(uglier the better) and a Partner 5000+ cylinder. We had a little fire today and I lost all of my parts saws


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd love to do a 28" bar like that for my 9010. That would would look quite sexy (and would be the show bar). As it is that Creamsickle looked just fine and much better now!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to find Dad a nice '68-72 Chebby truck. We WILL build (or buy I really don't care) a nice Nova, Chevelle, Biscayne, GTO/LeMans, Monte Carlo or Charger someday but we both like the '68-72 trucks. I'd like to do a resto-mod with a divorced T-case (4x4 swap) and either a Cummins, Duramax or IH DT466 heart transplant with a 4-6spd hand-shaker. I could also see finding a 8.1l crate engine like whats in Steve's Avalanche as that would work equally well except for the mileage dept...



I have a strong sbc to go in the 72, with the 456 gears it should pull anything 
I need....... but not very fast


----------



## cobey

shorthunter said:


> I am once again on the hunt for a complete Husqvarna 345 parts saw(uglier the better) and a Partner 5000+ cylinder. We had a little fire today and I lost all of my parts saws


That's a bad deal, sorry for your loss


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd love to do a 28" bar like that for my 9010. That would would look quite sexy (and would be the show bar). As it is that Creamsickle looked just fine and much better now!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to find Dad a nice '68-72 Chebby truck. We WILL build (or buy I really don't care) a nice Nova, Chevelle, Biscayne, GTO/LeMans, Monte Carlo or Charger someday but we both like the '68-72 trucks. I'd like to do a resto-mod with a divorced T-case (4x4 swap) and either a Cummins, Duramax or IH DT466 heart transplant with a 4-6spd hand-shaker. I could also see finding a 8.1l crate engine like whats in Steve's Avalanche as that would work equally well except for the mileage dept...



HT502 crate engine.


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> That's a bad deal, sorry for your loss



Thanks Cobey. I haven't dug through the wreckage but I believe that everything lost can be replaced.


----------



## sawnami

shorthunter said:


> Thanks Cobey. I haven't dug through the wreckage but I believe that everything lost can be replaced.



Sorry to hear that. How extensive was the damage?


----------



## shorthunter

The barn is toast. I believe that I can salvage a 450r frame and my small block Chevy. Otherwise, the contents are toast as well.

It is ironic that I just ordered the parts necessary to fix half of the saws that I lost


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl. That's tough Brandon sorry to hear.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Took Sam to the orthodontist yesterday; he is getting braces next Monday. He is excited. Have a good day.


----------



## Hedgerow

That excitement about braces will wear off pretty quick..
Lol..


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Took Sam to the orthodontist yesterday; he is getting braces next Monday. He is excited. Have a good day.


No more snickers fo a while....


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning one and all, still in Iowa, plan on going home this afternoon. Had a little sprinkle here earlier, not enough to settle the dust.


----------



## nstueve

Morning all! Saw that some of you were talking locust a while back. Alex got poked by a bunch that I threw into the creek last weekend! Had to get those locust thorns off the driveway and away from tires. 

Nate brought the woodmizer and cut this up. 





Man those bottom beams are heavy, thank god hoskey's fixed my forks for me.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

cobey said:


> Working on an awful plastic homelite........
> 46 cc of pure turd......
> Finally got it to act like a real saw.....
> And my exhaust port melts the top cover
> And that throttle cable looping over the plastic intake
> Bad stuff, the air filter and carb shakes so bad it's no wonder why the carbs loosen up


Cobey if you need any parts for this saw I need a picture as there is a older and newer model of these saws.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Us townies are back in the saw testing game.[emoji6]


Mostly a straight piece of 16" maple. Cut it in fourths to unload it.

Torment the old neighbor who complains about the saw chips.[emoji48]


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Cobey if you need any parts for this saw I need a picture as there is a older and newer model of these saws.


I think I can finish with what I have now 
Thanks much Jim


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Us townies are back in the saw testing game.[emoji6]
> View attachment 454855
> 
> Mostly a straight piece of 16" maple. Cut it in fourths to unload it.
> 
> Torment the old neighbor who complains about the saw chips.[emoji48]



That's good test wood.


----------



## 67L36Driver

You betcha! Make near white chips flying about the neighborhood.[emoji56]

J-red 670 chewed right thru it. I flooded the Olympyk or I would have used him.[emoji22]


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## Mo. Jim

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.


Afternoon Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wish Cobey lived closer. I have some 7/16" loops need filed.
Need to get a 1/4" file at the hardware store first.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Used the Poulan 3300 w/16" to test cut nine loops of 3/8" out of the box Steve left here. Got 'em stacked on the peg board ready!


----------



## Homelite410

who's with me?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> who's with me?


Not me, I was raising kids. Don't want to do that again.[emoji57]

Now if you want to do Jan. 12, 1970 I'd be interested. Just got off the freedom bird from Nam.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> who's with me?


Back to the future. Cubs are supposed to win.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Not me, I was raising kids. Don't want to do that again.[emoji57]


Been there, done that. Done my duty for King and country.


----------



## SteveSS

There's a spankin' new Echo CS600 on Columbia CL for $400. Still has the tags and stickers on it. 24" bar.

I got's no saw money right now.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'd still want port FI on it though... The ability to start in the middle of winter easier would be nice.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Wish Cobey lived closer. I have some 7/16" loops need filed.
> Need to get a 1/4" file at the hardware store first.


Send it to me...... I'll make them good


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Send it to me...... I'll make them good


Oh and the file


----------



## sawnami

I do 7/16" the lazy way.......1/4" wheel on my grinder. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I do 7/16" the lazy way.......1/4" wheel on my grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Yeah, that's my problem. No 1/4" wheel for my 'Nick The Grinder'.

Need to take the rakers down to .025" first and test cut.

It was a dense piece of dry oak I was chewing on Saturday. Even the 655BP had trouble with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well its hump day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

'Get out of Dodge day' here.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody...


----------



## Homelite410

Sad day here.. http://www.kwwl.com/story/30283583/...onger-being-held-at-belle-plaine-high-school#


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> I need to hunt down those Fairbanks Morse starter friction washers. The 'double D' type.
> One on Fat Alice turned to mush and lots of my Remys use 'em.


 may have one. got pix?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Homelite410 said:


> Sad day here.. http://www.kwwl.com/story/30283583/...onger-being-held-at-belle-plaine-high-school#


Says page is unavailable Mikey what happened?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

The school is banning the 21gun salute for veterans day celebration. Just pisses me off. Our fathers, and grandfather's busted their asses for what we have now and these panzy ass sunz of bitches wanna take it all away stating that "it promotes gun violence in our schools". I'm just pissed.


----------



## Homelite410

http://www.infowars.com/school-bans...g-veterans-claiming-it-promotes-gun-violence/


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yep bunch if dumded down leftists commies coming out if the woodworks these days! I'm with ya there Mike!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Fellas, please do what you can to protect the 2nd amendment!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> The school is banning the 21gun salute for veterans day celebration. Just pisses me off. Our fathers, and grandfather's busted their asses for what we have now and these panzy ass sunz of bitches wanna take it all away stating that "it promotes gun violence in our schools". I'm just pissed.


Call em.. Call em what they are!!
They need to feel the sting of truth once in a while..


----------



## Homelite410

School board meeting is tonight!


----------



## cobey

Gun owners and Christians ........ we are considered bad now
A time good is called evil and evil is called good
I guess police and soldiers are bad too......
And anyone that wants to stand on truth.....


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> School board meeting is tonight!



First thing to do would be put each of the school representatives that made this decision to the task of explaining the reasoning behind their decision then unravel their pathetic argument.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sawnami said:


> First thing to do would be put each of the school representatives that made this decision to the task of explaining the reasoning behind their decision then unravel their pathetic argument.


Yes I agree and that would reveal their circular reasoning and hopefully open up some eyes and ears .........

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> may have one. got pix?


Found a lawnmower website offering them for fifty cents a piece. Ordered forty.
I plan on passing them around as party favors.
Have a Stens part number. 630-012


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, time drawing near to see if the jungle fatigues still fit. [emoji38]


----------



## SteveSS

Asian lady beetles are out in force today. Can't go outside without walking through a cloud of them. Hundreds of them in the house already. Waiting for the sun to go down so I can break out the vacuum cleaner and rid myself of them. They seem worse this year than last. I wonder if the chickens will eat them?


----------



## SteveSS

Quick web search says no. Chickens won't eat them. Likely due to the noxious smell they put off. Death by vacuum it is, then.


----------



## jetmd

If you don't listen to Alex Jones, you need to. Either on the radio, podcast, infowars.com
Do the research, the new world order is working overtime to overcome the honest, faithful
men and women of not just the US but the world. And I totally agree with Mike, but it's not
just the guns and 2nd amendment, but the corrupt financial system and the F**cked up
Federal reserve! 
God, Guns, Gold & Silver, Water and Food.........

Ok off my soapbox now.


----------



## lumberjackchef

jetmd said:


> If you don't listen to Alex Jones, you need to. Either on the radio, podcast, infowars.com
> Do the research, the new world order is working overtime to overcome the honest, faithful
> men and women of not just the US but the world. And I totally agree with Mike, but it's not
> just the guns and 2nd amendment, but the corrupt financial system and the F**cked up
> Federal reserve!
> God, Guns, Gold & Silver, Water and Food.........
> 
> Ok off my soapbox now.


Yep i second that Chet!! been listening to him since about 01'. Whether they like it or not the majority of this country are still patriots and won't go down without a fight! Keep the faith boys and girls and show up and speak your peace whenever you can. Like one of the songs I wrote says" don't act like you don't have a stake , cause its your freedom they'll take!!!!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## shorthunter

SteveSS said:


> Asian lady beetles are out in force today. Can't go outside without walking through a cloud of them. Hundreds of them in the house already. Waiting for the sun to go down so I can break out the vacuum cleaner and rid myself of them. They seem worse this year than last. I wonder if the chickens will eat them?



Same here. Woke up, walked outside and got swarmed by what seemed like 1000 lady bugs.


----------



## cobey

Hate them bugs .....
They attract brown recluse spiders


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm just sitting on the porch now..
Sure is nice out tonight.
Dogs and coyotes having a bark off..
Dogs are fewer in number, but don't lack conviction..
They will win...
Lol.
The yotes just shut up..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I'm just sitting on the porch now..
> Sure is nice out tonight.
> Dogs and coyotes having a bark off..
> Dogs are fewer in number, but don't lack conviction..
> They will win...
> Lol.
> The yotes just shut up..


Sounds just like my back yard lol!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Sick as heck today, called in, meds kicked in about 3
Ground a rocked chain for a guy.
Finished the plastic homelite from hell.
Worked on a 024 (still needs a impulse line)


----------



## cobey

Good Morning all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Cobey. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, we won! The school board decided to dismiss their decision on banning the 21 gun salute!!!!!


----------



## jetmd

Right on! The people have spoken. This needs to happen more often!

Good morning all, have a safe and productive day.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Right on! The people have spoken. This needs to happen more often!
> 
> Good morning all, have a safe and productive day.


Did you and Brandon get the grinder going?


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, we won! The school board decided to dismiss their decision on banning the 21 gun salute!!!!!



Good news! Hopefully this will make them be more considerate of their students and local community.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Been there, done that. Done my duty for King and country.


 
Good morning everybody. I found this Steve:

http://www.ruggedmade.com/log-splitters/37-ton-log-splitter-fixed-blade-type-2b.html


----------



## lumberjackchef

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, we won! The school board decided to dismiss their decision on banning the 21 gun salute!!!!!


Praise God! Bless all of you guys for standing for what is right!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. I found this Steve:
> 
> http://www.ruggedmade.com/log-splitters/37-ton-log-splitter-fixed-blade-type-2b.html


That's a really good deal. I'll pass that on to Ed.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

One of you guys into Macs?



Fellow out in Wichita looking to downsize his pile.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> That's a really good deal. I'll pass that on to Ed.


 
It does have a "Lifan" motor, which I have never heard of. For $200 more you can get a B&S, which is what I would probably do.


----------



## Hedgerow

Lifan is the Subaru clone.. IIRC.
They mostly run fine..

But I dispise them any way..

Lol..


----------



## bigtuna

Ya that's great news on the school board. Finally got a chance to use the new to me Oregon chain file guide. Man pretty cool. Kinda hard to hold the exact angle hand filing. I guess it makes a huge difference of the angle of the dangle. Love this thing so far.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Changed out the rewind pulley and new rope on the PM700. Cleaned out the remnants of Cobey's shirt.
Freaking fuel tank leaks. Set too long empty and the cork dried out.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Changed out the rewind pulley and new rope on the PM700. Cleaned out the remnants of Cobey's shirt.
> Freaking fuel tank leaks. Set too long empty and the cork dried out.


Check out the Mac thread, or was it the 10-10 thread. Somebody was talking about a rubber oring type product to take the place of the cork gasket. Got or from McMaster Carr I think.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, just checking in and checking out.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> One of you guys into Macs?
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> Fellow out in Wichita looking to downsize his pile.


Hey Mr AWOL.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd

Homelite410 said:


> Did you and Brandon get the grinder going?



Yes, she is running like an open sore. Not sure what fixed it, broke my cardinal rule and change more than 1 thing
at a time. Never do that when troubleshooting.......


----------



## cobey

I picked a near new 290 
Very cheap today.....
Will clean it up sharpen the Chain
And she will be clist bound


----------



## awol

67L36Driver said:


> One of you guys into Macs?
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> Fellow out in Wichita looking to downsize his pile.


 I'm into Macs, and I'd be happy to let him downsize his pile into my pile with all of those Super Pros!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like we might get some rain  tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

I hope we don't..
Down on beaver lake.. Got a trip for striped bass planned for tomorrow morning..


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> I picked a near new 290
> Very cheap today.....
> Will clean it up sharpen the Chain
> And she will be clist bound


Your going backward brother I thought you were downsizing too!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

awol said:


> I'm into Macs, and I'd be happy to let him downsize his pile into my pile with all of those Super Pros!






I figure to keep my PM700 and will offer him my 10-10S and boot for the above maybe.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Your going backward brother I thought you were downsizing too!!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Too nice not too buy..... I will make a few $$$


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like we might get some rain  tonight.



Pouring down rain here; started about an hour ago. Supposed to rain all night and all day tomorrow too. Was going to split wood all day tomorrow but that is not going to happen now. My pile of rounds is getting rather large.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Your going backward brother I thought you were downsizing too!!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Besides we can only downsize so much, people keep
Leaving broken saws for us  they don't want to pay for


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> Besides we can only downsize so much, people keep
> Leaving broken saws for us  they don't want to pay for


I know right my grandson and I are trying to make room for the stuff out of the back of my new truck in the shop. Way too many saws in here!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

The last thing I need is more project saws, but.
Fellow should be by tomorrow evening with a 'Stihl in a box' and the above pile of Mac.
I can see maybe keeping the SP80 but the rest will pass out amongst those addicted to yellow.


----------



## Locust Cutter

One of the PM70's would be nice...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I hope we don't..
> Down on beaver lake.. Got a trip for striped bass planned for tomorrow morning..


You suck. 
We need the rain here but I hope it holds off for another week as I'm helping the neighbors finish the milo harvest and that doesn't help already the high moisture content...
Plus the Cancer trapshoot is Saturday and some decent weather would be greatly appreciated for that too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Cheers...


----------



## cobey

Fixed an old homelite chain with a busted tooth, spun a chain back together
To fit the Windsor 18" bar I got from Carl, gonna run it on the echo
It's a aggressive chain the echo likes them that way ....
Started building a custom muffler/pipe for a beater 360 Homelite
I have, I'll put pics up when I get farther along .
A customer brought another 360 Homelite for repair
He said " no run" pulled the rusty bar and chain off 
Primed it and it fired, probably fuel system and intake boot
It should be a nice saw when done


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, Happy Friday! Nuff said


----------



## Hedgerow

Heeer fishy fishy fishy...


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## cobey

Catch a big one Matt


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Raining here at last. Cracks in the ground were one inch. First rain in ten weeks. Grass fires were getting bad.

Good luck on the fishing!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. It rained enough here last night to make the concrete damp, but that's about it. I can kick the gopher mounds and they're still bone dry. Pfftttt....

Hopefully we get some more today.


----------



## cobey

Got a pic of the 72 Chevy 3/4 truck project


----------



## cobey

Neighbors 360






My custom muffler for the white trash 360
I got a flange, sheet metal, and a wire welder


----------



## cobey




----------



## bigtuna

Wow, i bet that would make a nice wood hauler cobey. Matt should be good fishin with this front settin right over us. Good mornin everone.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Heeer fishy fishy fishy...


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> Got a pic of the 72 Chevy 3/4 truck project
> View attachment 455474
> View attachment 455474
> View attachment 455476


You suck Cobey!!!


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

Sorry something wrong 
Too many pics coming up
Got a little clean up and paint left 
On the 360 exhaust , zoomie, header 
Idk what to call it


----------



## 67L36Driver

That's going to be loud.[emoji6]

I loaned my Dolmar to my friend Allen and now he won't bring it back.[emoji57]

He was a dyed in the wool Stihlhead but now not so much.[emoji23]


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Got a pic of the 72 Chevy 3/4 truck project
> View attachment 455474
> View attachment 455474
> View attachment 455476


Hmmm. 3/4 of a truck?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hmmm. 3/4 of a truck?


Short hand


----------



## sawnami

Picked up a couple of vintage can flats the other day that were never rolled into cans 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

We only caught 2 fish...
It was brutal..
Practically bouncing the bait off their nose... No bite today..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> We only caught 2 fish...
> It was brutal..
> Practically bouncing the bait off their nose... No bite today..
> 
> View attachment 455578


Nice one though! What did he weigh?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

No idea..
He wasn't 20 lbs, so we didn't figure there was a point in it..
Tough fishin today.
Shoulda had 6 of em.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> No idea..
> He wasn't 20 lbs, so we didn't figure there was a point in it..
> Tough fishin today.
> Shoulda had 6 of em.



Are going out tomorrow


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> No idea..
> He wasn't 20 lbs, so we didn't figure there was a point in it..
> Tough fishin today.
> Shoulda had 6 of em.


A lot of guys don't get that much...... 
I seen a guy pay 150 and get nothing, 2 days in a row
I couldn't afford to go....... I was glad that time


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Are going out tomorrow


Nope.. 
Back to working on saws..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well Darick and I will be playing with saws. We are going to a car show/ swap meet/ craft fair in Fairview,Mo. If any one is close stop by and say hi! We should be there carving till dark probably.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brothers and I are going to cut wood tomorrow for our folks.


----------



## cobey

I have a big tree down at a lady's house to
Get tomorrow .... brother in law is gonna help
Kinda got him hooked on sawing


----------



## Homelite410

just picked up my daughters 4-H project.. It runs.


----------



## Hedgerow

An 8n ford?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> just picked up my daughters 4-H project.. It runs.



Hmmmm. I see a bevy of chic cars in your future. You will need a parking lot for all the Dodge Neon types.[emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Scored a Farm Boss in a box off C'list. Boring I know, but they finance the old magnesium.

How does one break off the flywheel end of the crank shaft? Oh well, the plastic is all there and unbroken.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Hmmmm. I see a bevy of chic cars in your future. You will need a parking lot for all the Dodge Neon types.[emoji13]


Nope. 95 F150 ex cab 4x4 5 speed inline 6 baby! That way they can help dad!


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> An 8n ford?


Yes Matt, very good friend gave it to them.....


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Scored a Farm Boss in a box off C'list. Boring I know, but they finance the old magnesium.
> 
> How does one break off the flywheel end of the crank shaft? Oh well, the plastic is all there and unbroken.


I got one today... already on clist


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> Scored a Farm Boss in a box off C'list. Boring I know, but they finance the old magnesium.
> 
> How does one break off the flywheel end of the crank shaft? Oh well, the plastic is all there and unbroken.



Must be all that Farm Boss torque


----------



## Homelite410

shorthunter said:


> Must be all that Farm Boss torque


Farmboss and torque DO NOT belong in the same sentence!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Yes Matt, very good friend gave it to them.....


That's a fun gift..
And I think any parts needed are still plentiful..
It looks pretty nice already..


----------



## Hedgerow

Must be Farm boss season..
That's what I was working on last night.
290 and 310.
Got the 310 vent replaced and chain sharpened while the guy waited, and told him come back tomorrow for his 290 that would stomp a mud hole in his 310.. "Fuel line and muffler Mod"

And boy will it now..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Must be Farm boss season..
> That's what I was working on last night.
> 290 and 310.
> Got the 310 vent replaced and chain sharpened while the guy waited, and told him come back tomorrow for his 290 that would stomp a mud hole in his 310.. "Fuel line and muffler Mod"
> 
> And boy will it now..


Did you give it any ignition advance?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Did you give it any ignition advance?


I reserve that for extra $..
The drilling of 3 small holes under the outlet plate are the simplest and most alarming improvements it seems on those saws.
Though if it were mine, I'd advance the timing.. Seems to give em better throttle response..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well, maybe not small. Three holes and remove the overhang on the muffler cover/outlet.
Hit BIN on a 039/MS390 long block since someone broke off the threaded portion of the crankshaft.
It may need a flywheel as the cast in key is sheared off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And:

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

Honestly, I think some of these old boys like to just shoot the **** while they watch me blow all the crud off the saw and sharpen their chain.. 
Check tune and fuel lines, remind them to use e-free gas and ultra.. Pay 25 bucks and go cut wood....


----------



## jetmd

I'd pay the $25 just to be in your presence!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Matt and all you flatlanders.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Chet..

Off to get saw gas.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> I'd pay the $25 just to be in your presence!


True DAT!


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> I'd pay the $25 just to be in your presence!


Pffftttt... 
Not a good buy there...
You'd never get yer money's worth..


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> 95 F150 ex cab 4x4 5 speed inline 6 baby!



That's what I was searching for when I happened across the F250. Found two, both regular cab, 2 wheel drivers. Those inline sixers are real work horses.

Morning folks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning guys .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Continue to disassemble the MS310 this morning. I wish Blondie had somewhere to go today so I could load the dishwasher with all the plastic ands let it rip.


----------



## Homelite410

Afraid to use the solvent tank?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Afraid to use the solvent tank?


More like a small dish pan with mineral spirits. The second step is the laundry tub and Simple Green.

Mineral spirits are over eight bucks a gallon. I do let the trash settle out and decant into a clean(er) container. Old lady two doors down been giving me the evil eye when I dump solvent on the gravel parking area.

Dishwasher would be so much quicker and less labor intensive. And, cheap.


----------



## Homelite410

And she loves it!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. 

Mike, what species is that large tree in the picture above? That one has been there awhile.


----------



## Homelite410

Red elm I think....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pulled the trigger on the Farm Boss engine too soon as all it really needs is a crank and possibly a flywheel.



Top end looks very nice. Machine grooves visible on piston skirt.



Oh well, there will be one along needing a top end.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> And she loves it!



Looks like it is almost ready for some snow some chains and it will be good to go .


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Looks like it is almost ready for some snow some chains and it will be good to go .


Those are in the back of muh truck.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Those are in the back of muh truck.


I hope you don't need them for a good while!

After tare down, mineral spirits and O'Reilleys foaming engine degreaser blasted off with hot water from the laundry room:




The smaller parts can be cleaned in the little dish tub.


----------



## Homelite410

I think I found how to restore the 8n........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK




----------



## jetmd

Now that's what I am talking about Mike!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Kenneth..
The 30/55/10 makes a decent Carlton work chain!!
Wasn't using the 10...
It makes a difference.. Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey all gear heads out there.
What would happen if I fed a saw a mix of power steering fluid/brake fluid/ and bar oil... Blended..
I got some stuff I need rid of.


----------



## cobey

Brandan my brother in law 
Helped me today. .... his first of lumbjack outings .... he's good help.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Hey all gear heads out there.
> What would happen if I fed a saw a mix of power steering fluid/brake fluid/ and bar oil... Blended..
> I got some stuff I need rid of.


Brake fluid eats rubber


----------



## cobey

A trailer full of wood out of this mess


----------



## cobey

Have to get a trailer pic tomorrow


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Brake fluid eats rubber


Duely noted...
Lol..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hey all gear heads out there.
> What would happen if I fed a saw a mix of power steering fluid/brake fluid/ and bar oil... Blended..
> I got some stuff I need rid of.



The brake fluid makes me nervous.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Kenneth..
> The 30/55/10 makes a decent Carlton work chain!!
> Wasn't using the 10...
> It makes a difference.. Lol.



Yes it does.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Hey all gear heads out there.
> What would happen if I fed a saw a mix of power steering fluid/brake fluid/ and bar oil... Blended..
> I got some stuff I need rid of.


Done it last winter.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brake fluid is good to rubber. Otherwise your hydraulic brakes would leak.

For a lubricant, not much help.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Done it last winter.


No unforeseen consequences?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Hey all gear heads out there.
> What would happen if I fed a saw a mix of power steering fluid/brake fluid/ and bar oil... Blended..
> I got some stuff I need rid of.



Remind me not to leave my saws with you ever again


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Brake fluid is good to rubber. Otherwise your hydraulic brakes would leak.
> 
> For a lubricant, not much help.


But mixing stuff can be bad, brake fluid draws water
Left open to air becomes very corrosive......
Will make a nasty milkshake


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Hey all gear heads out there.
> What would happen if I fed a saw a mix of power steering fluid/brake fluid/ and bar oil... Blended..
> I got some stuff I need rid of.



You would end up with blued bar rails and tempered chains. Neither the brake fluid or power steering fluid will lubricate worth a chit


----------



## cobey

I have used atf, oil, step, and bar oil in saws


----------



## shorthunter

Can we just go ahead and move this to a new thread? Call it the "Which bar oil additive is best thread"?

Maybe have a poll on 

Used ATF
Old Brake Fluid
Windshield washer fluid
Used Antifreeze and
Sodium Nitrate


----------



## cobey

Kato syrup, and lung cookies 
Egg yolks and snott smashed nanner peels and blended slugs


----------



## cobey

How's a 390 husky oil?
What bar will it run?


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> How's a 390 husky oil?
> What bar will it run?



Should run a 36, my 385 oils a 28 really well


----------



## sawnami

I've used oil gathered from the catch pans under our banks of oil dispenser reels at work for several years. It's a mix of synthetic differential oil, synthetic ATF, and semi-synthetic motor oil. It's slicker than snot on a doorknob and the bar and chain life due to wear is amazingly good. 

Matt, If you just want to get rid of the brake and PS fluid, bring it by the shop. It's accepted mixed into our used oil. Kinda hard to detect in one of the 1500 gal used oil tanks anyway. Other than the mix stratifying if it sits for a while, I don't believe that there would be any adverse effects as long as it stayed mixed while using.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Brake fluid is a good lubricant when assembling rubber goods. Would be great for forcing the Stihl impulse hose thru the bulkhead at the carb. It may attack the plastic however.

For that, I have a can of spray silicone.



The above was in the father in laws stuff when we cleared out his garage. Prolly thirty years old but, still works.

Don't spray it around anything you intend to paint as it will be 'fish eye city'.


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> You would end up with blued bar rails and tempered chains. Neither the brake fluid or power steering fluid will lubricate worth a chit


Only on a Stihl, cause they don't sling enough in the first place.. Ha!!
Heck, we used to cut holes in the ice with saws..
As long as it won't eat muh rubber lines, I'll just make a special soup of oils and run it through the echo and homelite today.. Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Remind me not to leave my saws with you ever again


Hahahahahaha!!!!!!

Says the guy who didn't wanna run his saw in the 3 cube..

Wanders in after prodding..
Ends up in the money..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> No unforeseen consequences?


Steer away from brake fluid.


----------



## Homelite410

shorthunter said:


> Can we just go ahead and move this to a new thread? Call it the "Which bar oil additive is best thread"?
> 
> Maybe have a poll on
> 
> Used ATF
> Old Brake Fluid
> Windshield washer fluid
> Used Antifreeze and
> Sodium Nitrate


Add aluminum powder in there too......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Some of my old turds could use a dose of Barr's stop leak I think.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Add aluminum powder in there too......


Who in the heck just keeps that lying around in the shop??


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Who in the heck just keeps that lying around in the shop??


We got a lathe from an aluminum foundry, most corroded poor thing I have ever seen.....


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Add aluminum powder in there too......


Sodium silicate. 
Had a 55 gallon drum of it at work during the "Cash for Clunkers" program. Used it to seize up a few hundred trade-ins as required to make them inoperable by putting a dose in the oil and running it on high idle. We would make bets on how long they would go before locking up. What a fiasco!


----------



## Hedgerow

I can't ever remember being in the middle of a project, and saying to myself, self??
If only I had a bucket of aluminum powder, this would go a lot better..

Hahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Sodium silicate.
> Had a 55 gallon drum of it at work during the "Cash for Clunkers" program. Used it to seize up a few hundred trade-ins as required to make them inoperable by putting a dose in the oil and running it on high idle. We would make bets on how long they would go before locking up. What a fiasco!


That bullsh it program cost a lot of good old 4x4 vehicles to be ruined. At least ones that I could afford.......


----------



## jetmd

Think how many good old Big Blocks got trashed during that program!


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## jetmd

Morning Mike, and all odd fella's!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> That bullsh it program cost a lot of good old 4x4 vehicles to be ruined. At least ones that I could afford.......



One that hurt was locking up an older showroom new Cadillac with 14,000 miles on it. It still smelled new inside. 

On the other hand, we got a couple pickups in that were missing the bed, doors, hood, grille, seats, etc. just enough left to get them to the dealer under their own power.


----------



## Homelite410

Say what Steve?


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Say what Steve?



Had a twitch in my trigger finger.


----------



## sunfish

Been settin up a cabin in the woods for our son. Had to cut a few pines and level a spot. The guy that delivered the building was surprised at the location, it took some work to get it to the spot.





Firewood duty yesterday.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> One that hurt was locking up an older showroom new Cadillac with 14,000 miles on it. It still smelled new inside.
> 
> On the other hand, we got a couple pickups in that were missing the bed, doors, hood, grille, seats, etc. just enough left to get them to the dealer under their own power.


In the grand aspect of things its all just crap.... Fleshly worldly crap, we can't take it with us anyway.......


----------



## Hedgerow

Ooohh...
Found some old hydraulic oil..
Another component to add to the bar oil soup..
Lol.


----------



## Homelite410

Need some 80-90 for "tack"


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Ooohh...
> Found some old hydraulic oil..
> Another component to add to the bar oil soup..
> Lol.


You could start a brand new oil thread. Haha.


----------



## Homelite410

I dare you! "Oil soup"


----------



## Hedgerow

I gotta cut again today.. 
I'll see if I can't start something tonight.. 
Oil soup...

I love it...


----------



## Hedgerow

Don?
Mr. Wienie must have a pretty good vertical leap to get up on that round!
Is he your squirrel dog?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Don?
> Mr. Wienie must have a pretty good vertical leap to get up on that round!
> Is he your squirrel dog?


Matt, she's a she, but yes she is my squirrel dog. She also loves to go cut wood!


----------



## SteveSS

Cool little doxy. Will he flush out gophers? I might need to rent him out so he can teach mine.


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Cool little doxy. Will he flush out gophers? I might need to rent him out so he can teach mine.


If it moves, she will get after it.


----------



## SteveSS

*she


----------



## SteveSS

Mine love to chase squirrels and rabbits, and they'll get after a deer too if they lay eyes on one. We've been talking about keeping the little foster that we're looking after. Haven't fully committed to that yet though. He needs to lose a set of nuts first.


----------



## sunfish

This doxy here has more personality than any dog we've had. She's 12-13 years old, but doesn't act her age at all. She has nailed a few opossums and coons, but not quite big enough to kill em, or they get away before she can kill em. Only weighs 12 lbs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have a shrine in our back yard where we buried 'Nagel's Happy Junior'. Male smooth doxie.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh. My dad bought 'Happy senior' to keep my mom company while on the road but he attached to dad. Mother kept dad's old denim jacket on the floor for Happy to sleep on after dad passed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Took us about two hours to cut split and load. All dead standing in the timber. Drought killed them a couple years ago. Cut with all Swedish saws and orange German saw.


----------



## cobey

Got lots of wood off one tree


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it is nice today.


----------



## jetmd

Yes it was, Brenda and I delivered another trailer load of wood from the charity cut to an very nice
elderly lady who has a big heart and loves animals.


----------



## jetmd

Burgers on the grill tonight and homemade gooseberry crumble with ice cream for desert. Sometimes
eating at home beats going out.


----------



## workshop

After getting my honey doos done for the day, yesterday. I cut up and split up a HUGE Walnut log that had been sitting out back for 6 or 7 months. About a half cord altogether. Took it down this morning to my friend Al, who was getting really worried about firewood. Got in to his place, unloaded and gone without him knowing I was there.
He texts me about 1pm, saying he'd be home and ready by 1:30. Texted him back saying already dropped it by this A.M. Happy Halloween, Al.
He was got, he was got good.


----------



## jetmd

Good feeling isn't it Steve!


----------



## workshop

I've known Al for a couple of years, now. He's somewhere north of seventy. One of the most fascinating people I know. Usually, when I take wood to him, I spend most of the day with him. Goldie and I will be going back down to his place this coming Saturday and spend the whole day cutting a few trees and getting him some more firewood. He always helps out, as much as he can. He has 7 or 8 acres, mostly on a hillside. 
But when we take a break we always go up to his house and he schools me on Ham radios. He collects and works on his own radio equipment. He has about as many radios as I have saws. Which is a LOT. He has the new stuff, but he also has the old stuff, too. 50-70 year old stuff, that still work. Because he works on them, too.
The first thing you see when you arrive at his place, is the antennas. They're everywhere. I mean everywhere. He even made an antennae out of a live tree. It's really fascinating to watch him spin dials and flip switches and start talking to someone on the other side of the planet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the 048 running good enuff to try and cut with it. Def. has an air leak somewhere. So it has to be the NLA crank seal.[emoji22]


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Yes it was, Brenda and I delivered another trailer load of wood from the charity cut to an very nice
> elderly lady who has a big heart and loves animals.



When we going to have another one (charity cut)?


----------



## Hinerman

Got a full trailer load of pecan Friday, split it all up this afternoon. Still got more pecan to split, and a large pile of mixed wood, and a growing pile of oak too.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> Says the guy who didn't wanna run his saw in the 3 cube..
> 
> Wanders in after prodding..
> Ends up in the money..



Would have placed higher with you or Levi at the wheel, but nooooooooo. I was tricked into that anyway. Rebekah comes to me and says "Matt and Alan want to race your 346 in the 3 cube. They already paid the entry fee." I say, "Ok, I will go get it". I go get it and Alan won't touch it, Levi has another saw entered, and Matt says, "I ain't racing it, you are, here is a chain". At least now I can say I raced a saw at Stihl Timberworks and placed in the money....BAM


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> After getting my honey doos done for the day, yesterday. I cut up and split up a HUGE Walnut log that had been sitting out back for 6 or 7 months. About a half cord altogether. Took it down this morning to my friend Al, who was getting really worried about firewood. Got in to his place, unloaded and gone without him knowing I was there.
> He texts me about 1pm, saying he'd be home and ready by 1:30. Texted him back saying already dropped it by this A.M. Happy Halloween, Al.
> He was got, he was got good.



That is awesome. If he ever gets low on wood and you are short on supply let me/us know. I always have something I could part with.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Got the 048 running good enuff to try and cut with it. Def. has an air leak somewhere. So it has to be the NLA crank seal.[emoji22]


I have a box of nla Stihl stuff with some seals in it. Dio you know the part #s on those bad boys by chance?

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I got ALOT of wood for folks in need, just got to split it


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> I have a box of nla Stihl stuff with some seals in it. Dio you know the part #s on those bad boys by chance?
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


PTO side: 9640 003 3990
Left side: 9640 003 1570 (common)


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> I've known Al for a couple of years, now. He's somewhere north of seventy. One of the most fascinating people I know. Usually, when I take wood to him, I spend most of the day with him. Goldie and I will be going back down to his place this coming Saturday and spend the whole day cutting a few trees and getting him some more firewood. He always helps out, as much as he can. He has 7 or 8 acres, mostly on a hillside.
> But when we take a break we always go up to his house and he schools me on Ham radios. He collects and works on his own radio equipment. He has about as many radios as I have saws. Which is a LOT. He has the new stuff, but he also has the old stuff, too. 50-70 year old stuff, that still work. Because he works on them, too.
> The first thing you see when you arrive at his place, is the antennas. They're everywhere. I mean everywhere. He even made an antennae out of a live tree. It's really fascinating to watch him spin dials and flip switches and start talking to someone on the other side of the planet.


I'd wish I knew someone like that close to me. I have a Technician Ham License, but haven't really done much with it yet. Sometimes it just seems a little overwhelming, like you just don't know where to start first.


----------



## SteveSS

I spent a couple hours today putting a new edge on a couple chains that I thoroughly abused a couple weeks ago stumping a little too close to the ground. I have a few more to get sharpened, but ran out of time and sunlight on the front porch. Finally getting the hang of the Timberline sharpener. I don't know why, but getting it set the first time always gives me the most grief. Took me three passes per chain to get them back to cutting condition. I really had them dorked up.


----------



## SteveSS

Oh almost forgot. I took the week off this week to try and get some wood put up. Winter is coming quick, and I'm way behind the power curve.


----------



## cobey

I moved the trailer and trucks around, got saws put up in the junk shed,
trying to think of winter coming. Hopefully next year I'll have a better shed,
Changed a junkyard super xl from a spur to a rim sprocket 
Selling some stihls...... and fixing some


----------



## cobey

Where the heck do you find a 064 and 024 impulse line?


----------



## shorthunter

On the saw?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all. 35 this morning I believe fall is here.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, fall has fell on us.

Morning midlanders!

After a weekend of birthday parties we get out of Dodge today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Where the heck do you find a 064 and 024 impulse line?


Evilbay!

Or, your Stihl dealer. And, prolly cheaper.

Do not use tygon. Won't stand the heat.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> PTO side: 9640 003 3990
> Left side: 9640 003 1570 (common)


How bout sizes too? Some have parts #s some don't.


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Draggin this morning..


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Mid 40s here this morning. Have a good one.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I got ALOT of wood for folks in need, just got to split it


 
Sounds like you need to have a splitting party...


----------



## hseII

Hedgerow said:


> Draggin this morning..



Dad always said never drag a job till you've got another one lined up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Draggin this morning..



I have had several mornings like that on this building/job. It has been a challenge. Finally finishing up..


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning all. 35 this morning I believe fall is here.


Yep it a little chilly here this morning....




not feeling it so much now though lol!! A little early morning outdoor heat!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> I've known Al for a couple of years, now. He's somewhere north of seventy. One of the most fascinating people I know. Usually, when I take wood to him, I spend most of the day with him. Goldie and I will be going back down to his place this coming Saturday and spend the whole day cutting a few trees and getting him some more firewood. He always helps out, as much as he can. He has 7 or 8 acres, mostly on a hillside.
> But when we take a break we always go up to his house and he schools me on Ham radios. He collects and works on his own radio equipment. He has about as many radios as I have saws. Which is a LOT. He has the new stuff, but he also has the old stuff, too. 50-70 year old stuff, that still work. Because he works on them, too.
> The first thing you see when you arrive at his place, is the antennas. They're everywhere. I mean everywhere. He even made an antennae out of a live tree. It's really fascinating to watch him spin dials and flip switches and start talking to someone on the other side of the planet.



If some of you all would like to meet Al, let me know and I'll pm directions for this Saturday. I know he would get a kick out of meeting You guys. I'm not calling a charity cut on this and if you can't/don't want to come, that's ok. It would be fun to see the look on his face if a few showed up. His place is easy to get to, just not to get around on. Expect difficult terrain. Nothing a gator or tractor couldn't handle but trucks could be a different deal.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Found my rearend noise!!









Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Found my rearend noise!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Not good.


----------



## sunfish

lumberjackchef said:


> Found my rearend noise!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


I had something similar on a 97 Dodge a few years ago. Replaced all bearings and all was good.


----------



## lumberjackchef

sunfish said:


> I had something similar on a 97 Dodge a few years ago. Replaced all bearings and all was good.


That's what I'm gonna do bought the kit with all of them and necessary crush sleeve and nut. First time but have done lots of research. So far all is good!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

That's not far from taking the ring and pinion to boot.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chad: 048 seal is 20mm shaft x 35.8 mm housing x 4mm thick.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening folks.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Evening folks.


Hey Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hi Coby


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hi guys! Late night. Got up this morning at 0600 to be at work by 0730 and as soon as I got off (1630ish) I promptly drove about 30 miles back south (past my house) to pick up the neighbor's single axle freight-junker and 48' grain hauler. After dumping it, I traded it out for their (slightly overloaded) 1973 Chevy C60 with an 18' dump bed and a 350/SM465 split axle combo powering it. It has two speeds - slow and slower. But I have several rounds of hay now secured for my wife's hay burners with much less time invested than trading out firewood. Plus this is a tad bit easier work... LMAO


----------



## Hedgerow

Ugh...
Hay burners...


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody.


----------



## workshop

Nuts, weather man is calling for rain this weekend. May not get to go down to Al's.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Not good.


I know right!!!

It's much quieter now.......

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

Good rain here this morning. Hope it keeps up for awhile, we need it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Sprinkling here. About enuff to settle the dust.


----------



## Hedgerow

Why do these things seem to find me??



OEM sans base gasket squish still at .052!!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Can't remember the last time I've slept till 0900, but I sure did today. Just a small drizzle here so far. Got a bit of wood cut and split yesterday. This rain is going to put a damper on my week off if I can't get some more done.

Cheers,


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Why do these things seem to find me??
> 
> View attachment 456438
> 
> OEM sans base gasket squish still at .052!!



You be messy man. You should give it the 'Driver Dip' before disassembly. No trash fallin' in crankcase and messin' up bearings.

Edit: Akin to 'The Dip' in 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit'.


----------



## Hedgerow

Those things ingest more junk in their life than anything I can't blow out of there. Plus, all my re-builds get flushed as they spin with fresh mix..
Heck, I've boiled a whole saw in water before. Motor and all... Still runnin...
Lol..


----------



## 67L36Driver

More junk today.
A Husky whatszit?


An Echo CS4600 in ruff shape.


And a Mac 610.


----------



## cobey

Fired the wood stove up in the junk shed.......
Time to get the grinder back in there


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening Cobey.


----------



## jetmd

Hey Kenneth, dead as a hammer in here tonight.

Carl gave you # to my neighbor, needs help with carb parts for a Mac.


----------



## workshop

Evening gentlemen.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I might have a few AWOL is the true macguy


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good evening Cobey.


Hey Kenneth


----------



## jetmd

Kenneth, you want me to give him your number also?
His name is Mike Morris.....figured it was common enough name that I am not worried about it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chet that's fine.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> More junk today.
> A Husky whatszit?
> View attachment 456499
> 
> An Echo CS4600 in ruff shape.
> View attachment 456501
> 
> And a Mac 610.
> View attachment 456503


That looks like a husky 40 or a 45

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

After testing this open port 55, I think that closed port hyway Nate had me port runs better..
What a flaming turd this thing is..
Runs and behaves, but without raising all the timing #'s and comp, it's going nowhere fast. Needs the timing advanced too..
But not gonna do it.
Guy that works at the plant brought it to me with a 3/8 bar and a .325 chain and sprocket..
No wonder it was toast. Nobody cared about it.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> After testing this open port 55, I think that closed port hyway Nate had me port runs better..
> What a flaming turd this thing is..
> Runs and behaves, but without raising all the timing #'s and comp, it's going nowhere fast. Needs the timing advanced too..
> But not gonna do it.
> Guy that works at the plant brought it to me with a 3/8 bar and a .325 chain and sprocket..
> No wonder it was toast. Nobody cared about it.


That is painful to see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kicking the 45(?) to the curb.

The Echo pumps 155 and runs. !!! Needs a clutch and drum. Someone tried to weld the clutch shoes to the drum!! Freakin mess.
Needs recoil cover, chain brake/cover missing and the front wrap has been treed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> That is painful to see.


Knowing who it will be going back to..
It will just run..
Tuned fat..
I'm holding that bar and chain hostage..


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Kicking the 45(?) to the curb.
> 
> The Echo pumps 155 and runs. !!! Needs a clutch and drum. Someone tried to weld the clutch shoes to the drum!! Freakin mess.
> Needs recoil cover, chain brake/cover missing and the front wrap has been treed.View attachment 456573


How much for the echo? As is pho.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning who ever is up .


----------



## shorthunter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning who ever is up .



Just getting ready for bed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

shorthunter said:


> Just getting ready for bed.


Nights are tough.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth! Morning Hunter!

Echo needs more looking at. Check with the Echo guy at Orschlens for a burnt powerhead.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth! Morning Hunter!
> 
> Echo needs more looking at. Check with the Echo guy at Orschlens for a burnt powerhead.


Umnmm what?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a good one and be safe today. Oh, and let your light shine while you are at it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Umnmm what?


First dibs duly noted.[emoji48]

No one calling dibs on the McCinderblock?

Buler, Buler, Buler.................


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Kicking the 45(?) to the curb.
> 
> The Echo pumps 155 and runs. !!! Needs a clutch and drum. Someone tried to weld the clutch shoes to the drum!! Freakin mess.
> Needs recoil cover, chain brake/cover missing and the front wrap has been treed.View attachment 456573


 that'll fix a slipping clutch fer sure


----------



## cobey

Called to order pan hard bar bushings 
For the 72 chevy .. a lot of little but important stuff to get fixed so she will 
Be reliable. Now if I can get the cutlass 
Sold


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well my friend Allen is keeping the Dolmar PS6400 and traded the 026 and this back for it.





Dolmar PS540.

Needs a new air filter and chain.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Well my friend Allen is keeping the Dolmar PS6400 and traded the 026 and this back for it.
> View attachment 456655
> 
> View attachment 456656
> 
> 
> Dolmar PS540.
> 
> Needs a new air filter and chain.


Nice looking saw.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Well my friend Allen is keeping the Dolmar PS6400 and traded the 026 and this back for it.
> View attachment 456655
> 
> View attachment 456656
> 
> 
> Dolmar PS540.
> 
> Needs a new air filter and chain.


You finally got a goodun Carl!
Should have north of 170 of comp if not damaged.
Check oiler for piddling.. Cause they are notorious for that.


----------



## Hedgerow

Also notorious for non functioning chain brake.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The logger guy came back today. He gave up on the Pioneer P-51.





Has fuel delivery issues. The kit didn't 'take' in the SDC.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The MS390 china copy arrived and I got it in the chassis. Quality is below that of the Farmertec product.[emoji45]
The next one I'll order from Hutzel and just wait a spell.[emoji20]

Crankcase/pan bolts are entirely different threads and hex drive not torx.


----------



## gritz

Got a 261 to practice porting on today. The guy has a new jug and cylinder on the way to swap on when I'm ready for it. Should be fun to do some testing and playing around. With OEM pistons at $41 now, I can afford to buy a piston and play if the cylinder cleans up. Thought I'd check in with you guys.


----------



## awol

If any of you fine fellers who check in on this thread aren't doing anything next Saturday the seventh of November, we will be having a harvest party here at at my house. We will do at least a little combining, some plowing, sawmilling, and rock crushing, all with antique equipment. There may even be some time for running a few saws, maybe even do some racing!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

awol said:


> If any of you fine fellers who check in on this thread aren't doing anything next Saturday the seventh of November, we will be having a harvest party here at at my house. We will do at least a little combining, some plowing, sawmilling, and rock crushing, all with antique equipment. There may even be some time for running a few saws, maybe even do some racing!



Wish I wasn't so far away and have other plans


----------



## Hedgerow

Pencil in at least 2 from my crew.


----------



## awol

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Wish I wasn't so far away and have other plans


 Don't worry Kenneth, we'll do it again, and it will be bigger and better next year!


Hedgerow said:


> Pencil in at least 2 from my crew.


 Will do!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

awol said:


> Don't worry Kenneth, we'll do it again, and it will be bigger and better next year!



Its all good can't do everything. You all have a good time and


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> You finally got a goodun Carl!
> Should have north of 170 of comp if not damaged.
> Check oiler for piddling.. Cause they are notorious for that.



Piddling? Some new Ozark expression or just the saw marking its spot in the garage.

(my IPhone dos chit like that to me)


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> The logger guy came back today. He gave up on the Pioneer P-51.
> View attachment 456710
> 
> View attachment 456711
> 
> 
> Has fuel delivery issues. The kit didn't 'take' in the SDC.


Whatcha gonna do wid it


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> Called to order pan hard bar bushings
> For the 72 chevy .. a lot of little but important stuff to get fixed so she will
> Be reliable. Now if I can get the cutlass
> Sold


I miss my '85... It would have been fun with a LSX and a 4-6spd manual.



awol said:


> If any of you fine fellers who check in on this thread aren't doing anything next Saturday the seventh of November, we will be having a harvest party here at at my house. We will do at least a little combining, some plowing, sawmilling, and rock crushing, all with antique equipment. There may even be some time for running a few saws, maybe even do some racing!


I'd love to but have Drill... It sounds like a lot of fun though with or without the chainsaw racing. PICs please!


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> I miss my '85... It would have been fun with a LSX and a 4-6spd manual.
> 
> 
> I'd love to but have Drill... It sounds like a lot of fun though with or without the chainsaw racing. PICs please!



I have a beater 85 gmc , I haven't worn
My small blocks yet, after that I might get an ls motor


----------



## Homelite410

Well that's interesting.......


----------



## cobey

Thermos?


----------



## Homelite410

French press in a thermos.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> French press in a thermos.......


L I B........


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> Whatcha gonna do wid it



Add it to the 'round to it' pile. Growed lots this week!

It may end up wearing a NOS Pioneer 28" bar.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Well that's interesting.......


Unique concept...
Yet sorta ghey..

I'd have to reserve judgement on that one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What the heck is a French press. Morning .


----------



## Homelite410

Some say it is the best coffee maker in the world because it presses the coffee through the water and you get all the oil from the coffee instead of losing it in the filter.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Not much progress on the Farm Boss with all the wheeling and dealing with junk yesterday. Have to browse Ace hardware for a 10mm plug to eliminate the comp release.


I did fire up the Remy Pro 88 so Allen ran it yesterday.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> If any of you fine fellers who check in on this thread aren't doing anything next Saturday the seventh of November, we will be having a harvest party here at at my house. We will do at least a little combining, some plowing, sawmilling, and rock crushing, all with antique equipment. There may even be some time for running a few saws, maybe even do some racing!


 
Anything going on Friday night? And is the party over on Saturday?


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> Anything going on Friday night? And is the party over on Saturday?


 It starts when you get here, and ends when you leave! We will have grilled rabbit on Saturday, if anyone shows up Friday we will make some pizza or sumthin.


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Not much progress on the Farm Boss with all the wheeling and dealing with junk yesterday.  Have to browse Ace hardware for a 10mm plug to eliminate the comp release.
> View attachment 456885
> 
> I did fire up the Remy Pro 88 so Allen ran it yesterday.



I could mail you a couple of bolts with copper washers. You'd just have to cut the bolts to length and taper the end


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> If any of you fine fellers who check in on this thread aren't doing anything next Saturday the seventh of November, we will be having a harvest party here at at my house. We will do at least a little combining, some plowing, sawmilling, and rock crushing, all with antique equipment. There may even be some time for running a few saws, maybe even do some racing!



On call. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

shorthunter said:


> I could mail you a couple of bolts with copper washers. You'd just have to cut the bolts to length and taper the end


Thanks but I know I can get the cap screws at Ace and browse plumbing for the copper washer.[emoji6]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Not much progress on the Farm Boss with all the wheeling and dealing with junk yesterday. Have to browse Ace hardware for a 10mm plug to eliminate the comp release.
> View attachment 456885
> 
> I did fire up the Remy Pro 88 so Allen ran it yesterday.


I have some comp. release plugs. Let me know how many you need I can mail them
Off


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. 38 degrees when I climbed out of the rack this morning. My week off has hit a couple bumps as far as getting wood put up. Rained Tuesday, and waited all day yesterday for the plumber who was supped to be here by 1030. Rascal didn't show up until 1530. Pffttt... Things are looking good to get back on track today though.

My 441 is sucking air though. Seems to run fine until it gets set down and idles. Leans out when tilted sideways. Crank seals? I went to town and ordered a set on Tuesday when I got rained out. $12 and some change for the set.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Pencil in at least 2 from my crew.


 
When are you heading up? Friday or Saturday. Still playing Friday night football?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> When are you heading up? Friday or Saturday. Still playing Friday night football?


I'll head over early Saturday morning.
Yup. Expected to win this Friday, so they'll be playing for the district championship next.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Some say it is the best coffee maker in the world because it presses the coffee through the water and you get all the oil from the coffee instead of losing it in the filter.


I have heard this...
You get more coffee goodness.. Less water..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> I have heard this...
> You get more coffee goodness.. Less water..


In short....... Mud.......


----------



## Hedgerow

But it says French..
So I'm naturally suspicious.
Though the French are known for their culinary arts.


----------



## Homelite410

You all know I don't like stihl...... At all....... But this does rank pretty high on the cool factor..... FS08


----------



## cobey

.... buried in saw work 
This is nuts


----------



## cobey

Now where's the part where I get rich


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Now where's the part where I get rich


You will become rich in knowledge and wisdom....grasshopper. 
$$... Not so much.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> You will become rich in knowledge and wisdom....grasshopper.
> $$... Not so much.


Wisdom costs time plus money.

How wise do you want to be?


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Wisdom costs time plus money.
> 
> How wise do you want to be?


Carl smart


----------



## jetmd

Hedgerow said:


> But it says French..
> So I'm naturally suspicious.
> Though the French are known for their culinary arts.



Well they do have French toast, French fries, French onion soup.........Matt!


----------



## jetmd

Brenda and I just got home from delivering another load of charity cut wood.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening fellas.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Evening Kenneth!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

I know a fella in Halls that prolly could use a load.[emoji6]

But, you know how he is. Better ask first.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> View attachment 457053
> View attachment 457054
> Brenda and I just got home from delivering another load of charity cut wood.



Your truck shrunk.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Your truck shrunk.


That's Brenda's.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Do red Locktite come in a blue squeeze tube? 

I may have messed up some.[emoji20]


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Do red Locktite come in a blue squeeze tube?
> 
> I may have messed up some.[emoji20]


Some times ..small tubes are blue


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Some times ..small tubes are blue


[emoji22]

I on purpose picked out the blue tube stuff next to the red tube stuff at O'Reilleys.

Well, the rear bar stud and my comp release plug are in there for good.


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Well they do have French toast, French fries, French onion soup.........Matt!


True...
So eat...
But be suspicious while doing it.


----------



## srcarr52

Hedgerow said:


> Unique concept...
> Yet sorta ghey..
> 
> I'd have to reserve judgement on that one.



It might be ghey, but I want one. 

I actually like a French press you can put directly over a fire. No sense having to carry two pots just to make a decent cup of coffee.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hmmmmmm. I want one that plugs into the car's cigarette lighter. Then, I wouldn't have to stop at McDonalds for a senior small coffee black.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> You all know I don't like stihl...... At all....... But this does rank pretty high on the cool factor..... FS08



08 power head? That is a serious brush cutter.

Mo. Jim's Homelite powered brushcutter;


----------



## Homelite410

Closest thing I have is a Jonsereds RS 52E.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mile your up late. IT'S FRIDAY. Frost on the pumpkin this morning.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth. Happy Friday to all!

35* on the N side of KC.


----------



## cobey

Cold here


----------



## cobey

Hey Kenneth and chet


----------



## Hinerman

Rise and shine. Heavy on the shine. Have a fantastic Friday everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Need to round up a flywheel and clutch for the Farm Boss so we can get him finished.

China engine was tapped 4mm for the ground wire and oil pump. Which is too tight for the original self threading Stihl screws. Turd heads![emoji57]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Chet I saw 28 on my truck on the way to work.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I bet Jim fired up his OWB this morning!


----------



## Hedgerow

I know I built a fire last night.. 
Feels good by the stove this morning too!


----------



## SteveSS

I've had the OWB running for a few days now. Low 40's and an old house with no insulation was getting a little chilly. Temp says 38 right now. The smoke monster, the chickens, and the dogs have all been fed. Time for a coffee.


----------



## sunfish

Fire in the stove last night & this morning. 27 here earlier.


----------



## cobey

Got some super xl action for today 
And another 360 homelite 
Might try to sell the 360 owner
A nice 290 Stihl


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Rise and shine. Heavy on the shine. Have a fantastic Friday everyone.


Got muh 346 back from Shaun yesterday...
Gonna have a decibel war with Alan now..
And I think the boys at the Timberworks show may be in trouble.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Got muh 346 back from Shaun yesterday...
> Gonna have a decibel war with Alan now..
> And I think the boys at the Timberworks show may be in trouble.
> View attachment 457212



Video


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sup?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.





jerrycmorrow said:


> sup?



Cloudy and a chance of rain. Of work


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Got muh 346 back from Shaun yesterday...
> Gonna have a decibel war with Alan now..
> And I think the boys at the Timberworks show may be in trouble.
> View attachment 457212


 
They gonna say "It is not a 3 cube". I can hear it now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> They gonna say "It is not a 3 cube". I can hear it now.


Before? or after they wipe the tears away?
I'll have to get an orange clutch cover... Lol..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Before? or after they wipe the tears away?
> I'll have to get an orange clutch cover... Lol..


Polish it.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Got muh 346 back from Shaun yesterday...
> Gonna have a decibel war with Alan now..
> And I think the boys at the Timberworks show may be in trouble.
> View attachment 457212


346?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Runs.[emoji4]


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 457241
> 
> Runs.[emoji4]


Nice, Carl.


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Got muh 346 back from Shaun yesterday...
> Gonna have a decibel war with Alan now..
> And I think the boys at the Timberworks show may be in trouble.
> View attachment 457212


 Hey, that ain't a 3 cube saw!!!!

Will it beat Wiggs 3 cube?


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Hey, that ain't a 3 cube saw!!!!
> 
> Will it beat Wiggs 3 cube?


Heck if I know...
But it's fast!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Wet outside. [emoji20] Going back to bed.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Off to neosho this morning to carve at Crowder for the New Mac electric company! Beautiful weather!!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Sat morning Looks like rain has stopped still damp out. Coffee tastes good.


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Before? or after they wipe the tears away?
> I'll have to get an orange clutch cover... Lol..



I believe that is one spare part that I managed to keep out of the fire. Its not pretty enough to go on a newish saw, but it ain't hideous either


----------



## lumberjackchef

A little bad weather can't stop us from having some fun playing with saws!!





Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, rain last night, cool and overcast today. No sunshine makes ole Jim grumpy, well more grumpy than usual. I'm known as that grumpy ole man down at. Halls. Carl was down earlier, fixed him up with a couple of parts. Later Jim


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thanks Jim!

Farm Boss does what he is supposed to.



Ran half a tank at brisk idle as the piston/cylinder was tight. Cuts but needs a finer adjustment on the high side.


----------



## jetmd

The neighbor's squirrel was busy working on his jack-o-lantern just a few minutes ago
since the sun came out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good one Chet. Blondie approves.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Killing two birds. Scarring the spooks and breaking in the Farm Boss.[emoji48]


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

After yesterday I have 3 024's to sell, a nice 290, and a 026 to sell......
All on c-list and no calls.......... got the 3rd 024 done yesterday.
Put a fuel line, impulse line, and an intake boot on the 064.
I got the Chevy truck tagged, insured, greased, (replaced a broken grease zerk)
Bearings packed, New front brakes, and figured out a heater problem...
In striking distance of a dependable truck  will still probably put
The engine and transmission in it a built for the cutlass sometime


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> After yesterday I have 3 024's to sell, a nice 290, and a 026 to sell......
> All on c-list and no calls.......... got the 3rd 024 done yesterday.
> Put a fuel line, impulse line, and an intake boot on the 064.
> I got the Chevy truck tagged, insured, greased, (replaced a broken grease zerk)
> Bearings packed, New front brakes, and figured out a heater problem...
> In striking distance of a dependable truck  will still probably put
> The engine and transmission in it a built for the cutlass sometime



Try putting pictures in your ads. It should help them sell.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

High in the 70's today so give a couple of old turds 'the dip'.
Got several bars to dress.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl!

Your right looks to be a very nice day, also the forecast for this next week is promising.


----------



## lumberjackchef

jetmd said:


> Morning Carl!
> 
> Your right looks to be a very nice day, also the forecast for this next week is promising.


Morning gents! I just looked at that too. Looking good. We have another craft fair to carve at down in Tecumseh this weekend at Dawt Mill. We got the invite while attending the Timberworks show in West Plains a couple weeks ago. Free room and board to boot! God is good!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## jetmd

Yes he is Chad, but sometimes he works in unusual ways for sure!

Glad you are staying busy.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Now that's more like it. Daylight breaking at 6. Instead of 7! Yeah!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> Now that's more like it. Daylight breaking at 6. Instead of 7! Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



I like day light at 6 to but the dark at 5 after work is going to suck.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth, I really wish we could just set the time once and leave it there!
People can fight and argue over which one, but I don't care lets just pick one and stay there year around.


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> Morning Kenneth, I really wish we could just set the time once and leave it there!
> People can fight and argue over which one, but I don't care lets just pick one and stay there year around.



I agree. Good morning all. Time to get your worship on. Planning to split wood this afternoon. Later...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Morning Kenneth, I really wish we could just set the time once and leave it there!
> People can fight and argue over which one, but I don't care lets just pick one and stay there year around.



I agree totally .


----------



## Hedgerow

More firewood on the menu today..

Must strike while the iron is hot..


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Try putting pictures in your ads. It should help them sell.


I did put pics
Someone stole my phone this afternoon
So I canceled all my adds until I get another one


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> I did put pics
> Someone stole my phone this afternoon
> So I canceled all my adds until I get another one


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


>


If anyone needs to get a hold of me pm me and I'll give tabbys number to you to get me
My number will be dead for a couple days, I have to pay $250 out of pocket to get another phone, I was already short on $ . Had some deals working on c-list
That's toast for now, I pulled all my adds


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Morning Kenneth, I really wish we could just set the time once and leave it there!
> People can fight and argue over which one, but I don't care lets just pick one and stay there year around.


I read in the news a few months ago that the next daylight savings time change (spring) will be permanent. No more changing after next year.


----------



## workshop

Spent the day down at Al's. Cut down a dead Red Oak about 36 inches diameter, 50 foot tall. Of course it went the wrong direction, they usually do, I'm not the best at dropping. But it worked out better, actually. It laid down right next to the tractor path I was using. So, I should say, it went where I needed it, not where I wanted it. 
Spent the morning cutting it into rounds. After Al got out of Church, he came down, too. He wanted to play also. MS250 with a dull chain. Helped him put on another chain, a little better. At least it wasn't throwing dust this time. Ill have to help him with his chains. Mind you, I'm no Matt when it comes to sharpening. . But mine do good enough for me. So the afternoon was cut a little bit, sit and talk with Al. Cut a little bit, sit and talk. My favourite part, really. There's actually enough wood to get him through this season, from that tree, but only got 1 load up to his house. He has a Polaris 4 wheeler and a little trailer to pull behind it, so I left my splitter with him to use. 
Speaking of splitters. He has a Fiskars X25. First-time ever used one. Extremely impressed with how easy it is to split wood. Beats an 8 pound mall all to heck.


----------



## lumberjackchef

This is what happens when you rebuild your daughters scrapyard find 290 for her. Came home yesterday to find this...




also snagged a free toolbox today..hinges had broken off so I pop rveted them back on. Both working fine now!



little paint and she'll be good!!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Royals are world champs!

Good night midlanders.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Royals are world champs!
> 
> Good night midlanders.


Yep .... heck of a game....... an I don't watch baseball


----------



## cobey

Morning all........ back to the grind.......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Tote that barge, lift that bale!


----------



## awol

Hehehe! Got another toy to play with Saturday........


----------



## Hinerman

Congratulations to the Royals and their fans. Glad they won it. It was fun to watch. It would suck to be Harvey or Murphy though...the poor hacks


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cleaned up the Dolmar 540 and part of the Pioneer P-51. Gave them both 'the dip'.

Removed the blue coil from the Pioneer first. Not taking any chances.[emoji15]

Time for afternoon nap.[emoji6]


----------



## workshop

I know it's late notice, but we've got a place to cut. Something Ed's scratched together. Looking at November 14th. Right now all I know is somewhere south of Ozark. About 80 acres standing timber. Owners are wanting it thinned. They are supposed to be marking trees they want cut. Right now, I would figure trucks and saws and a couple splitters.
Like I said, I know it's late notice, but any help is appreciated. I'm flying blind on this one. Let me know if anyone can make it and I'll pm directions as soon as I get them.
Thanks guys and gals.
Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I know it's late notice, but we've got a place to cut. Something Ed's scratched together. Looking at November 14th. Right now all I know is somewhere south of Ozark. About 80 acres standing timber. Owners are wanting it thinned. They are supposed to be marking trees they want cut. Right now, I would figure trucks and saws and a couple splitters.
> Like I said, I know it's late notice, but any help is appreciated. I'm flying blind on this one. Let me know if anyone can make it and I'll pm directions as soon as I get them.
> Thanks guys and gals.
> Steve


Put me on the list Steve. I will check to make sure I don't have anything else I'm not aware of. "That happens sometimes"


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> Hehehe! Got another toy to play with Saturday........
> View attachment 457960


Pony start?


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Pony start?


 Nahhh, factory electric, 24 volt.


workshop said:


> I know it's late notice, but we've got a place to cut. Something Ed's scratched together. Looking at November 14th. Right now all I know is somewhere south of Ozark. About 80 acres standing timber. Owners are wanting it thinned. They are supposed to be marking trees they want cut. Right now, I would figure trucks and saws and a couple splitters.
> Like I said, I know it's late notice, but any help is appreciated. I'm flying blind on this one. Let me know if anyone can make it and I'll pm directions as soon as I get them.
> Thanks guys and gals.
> Steve


 Add me and the boys also. The only thing special I can think of that weekend, is opening day of deer season.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I know it's late notice, but we've got a place to cut. Something Ed's scratched together. Looking at November 14th. Right now all I know is somewhere south of Ozark. About 80 acres standing timber. Owners are wanting it thinned. They are supposed to be marking trees they want cut. Right now, I would figure trucks and saws and a couple splitters.
> Like I said, I know it's late notice, but any help is appreciated. I'm flying blind on this one. Let me know if anyone can make it and I'll pm directions as soon as I get them.
> Thanks guys and gals.
> Steve


 
That is the weekend of our annual Branson trip. Been going in November with 2-3 other families for over 10 yrs. All of my helpers (Sam, Paul, Shane, Tristan, Tanner, and Maverick) are part of our Branson group. The women would castrate us if we dumped them. 

I will come this weekend (Nov 6 or 7) and start falling and bucking if it will help. Let me know...


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Nahhh, factory electric, 24 volt.
> 
> Add me and the boys also. The only thing special I can think of that weekend, is opening day of deer season.


Uh oh...
There's an unforseen issue right there...
See what I mean??


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Uh oh...
> There's an unforseen issue right there...
> See what I mean??


Uhh, didn't know about deer season. I don't hunt, , but I know most everybody on here does. Like I said, short notice and didn't even think about Deer season. That's ok. 
If anything, Ed and I will use that day to fell as much as we can and organize something a little later. My next possibilities are November 28th. But that's Thanksgiving weekend, probably out. After that is December 12th.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Dolmar back together and running again. Always a worry after drowning them with a garden hose.
Started dressing the bars that have accumulated.

Tsumura bar on the Olympyk![emoji15]. Yikes!
Under all the rust.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dad had the pony engine on a big crawler crane stick WOT. Had to cut fuel to the diesel and throw the machinery in gear to get it shut down. I just watched in amazement.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Getting our noodle on carving a cross!!









Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Uhh, didn't know about deer season. I don't hunt, , but I know most everybody on here does. Like I said, short notice and didn't even think about Deer season. That's ok.
> If anything, Ed and I will use that day to fell as much as we can and organize something a little later. My next possibilities are November 28th. But that's Thanksgiving weekend, probably out. After that is December 12th.


The 12th you may find yourself in Carthage Steve..
Though you will probably have a saw in your hand..


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> The 12th you may find yourself in Carthage Steve..
> Though you will probably have a saw in your hand..


Hmmm. Yup.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> The 12th you may find yourself in Carthage Steve..
> Though you will probably have a saw in your hand..


Is that when yer deal is Matt? What's going on that day?


----------



## SteveSS

What's the proper terminology for this type of mirror? I busted the glass out last week, and I'm not having any luck finding a piece on ebay with my search words. I've tried tow mirror, camper mirror, rear view mirror, etc. No luck.


----------



## SteveSS

The F250 doesn't fit on some of the trails that Dad's old Chevy fit on. Guess I need to widen a couple of them up.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> What's the proper terminology for this type of mirror? I busted the glass out last week, and I'm not having any luck finding a piece on ebay with my search words. I've tried tow mirror, camper mirror, rear view mirror, etc. No luck.


What's it measure? When I worked in auto parts, we carried a LOT of different sizes of replacement mirror glass. Also, some glass supply places can custom cut mirror glass. Just glue it back in with silicone or SealAll.


----------



## workshop

Also, try looking up "Ford factory truck mirror". Include what year it is.


----------



## SteveSS

I'll check the local spots tomorrow. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> What's the proper terminology for this type of mirror? I busted the glass out last week, and I'm not having any luck finding a piece on ebay with my search words. I've tried tow mirror, camper mirror, rear view mirror, etc. No luck.



GM called them "Below Eyeline Mirrors". I'll look in my scrap pile in the AM.


----------



## sawnami

Well, my curiosity got the better of me and I went out with a flashlight to check. I must have gotten rid of them. :-(
I used to get replacement glasses precut from the local glass company. They're not too hard to get back in.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Midlanders!

Taking two ibprufin and going back to bed. Overdid it yesterday.


----------



## cobey

If anyone need to contact me send me a pm, I will not have a phone
For a week or so

Then I'll have to ask for numbers again


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Is that when yer deal is Matt? What's going on that day?


Yup.. We'll do whatever floats yer boat Cobey.. 
There will be people with chainsaws and some cants, and a couple log piles..
We may even make some noodles and sawdust.. Ya just never know.


----------



## Homelite410

Will the AWOL boys be there? I bet Hailey would love to go.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Will the AWOL boys be there? I bet Hailey would love to go.


Wouldn't be official without em.. 
Seems all the kids had a good time last go round.


----------



## Hedgerow

I still have the "fort" they built in the tree line. I never bothered to take it down. Lol..


----------



## Hedgerow

I also heard from Freehand. He put the date on his calendar..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Wouldn't be official without em..
> Seems all the kids had a good time last go round.


I had a blast watching them.


----------



## workshop

Yep, those boys are a good source of entertainment.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Pioneer P-51 squared away. Fellow had the carb overhaul screwed up. Only bar/chain I have on hand, the chain is one, maybe two drivers too long.[emoji37]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dolmar is a fine machine.[emoji7]


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Dolmar is a fine machine.[emoji7]
> View attachment 458246
> 
> View attachment 458247


Wood boss killer right there..
Lighter, faster, better.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

am I correct in assuming there's a hedgefest in carthage on 12-12?


----------



## Hedgerow

You would be correct.

December 12


----------



## 67L36Driver

[emoji12]

Thanks Jerry, I was going to ask the same question.

Calling Jim next.........


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> [emoji12]
> 
> Thanks Jerry, I was going to ask the same question.
> 
> Calling Jim next.........


Tell Jim it'll be warm.. Coffee on the wood stove..


----------



## sunfish

Hedgefest on the 12th eh? I'll see if I can make it. When does deer season open here?


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Tell Jim it'll be warm.. Coffee on the wood stove..


Extra bed in a warm camper, too.


----------



## jetmd

jerrycmorrow said:


> am I correct in assuming there's a hedgefest in carthage on 12-12



Will there be food?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Will there be food he ask.


----------



## jetmd

Priorities Kenneth, man also needs to know his limits!


----------



## 67L36Driver

I'll pass those comments on to Jim.
But, he allows as it will be cold and wet he is just bringing Jim and his coffee pot.

On a side note he told me he just unloaded the Ford from the Chelsea trip.[emoji23]


----------



## Homelite410

Chet, bring biscuits please.


----------



## jetmd

OK, I will start kneading the dough tonight! Just for you Mike......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Chet, bring biscuits please.


Those where very good biscuits.


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Hedgefest on the 12th eh? I'll see if I can make it. When does deer season open here?


November 14th.. Got lots of time to kill an extra one and bring with ya Don.
GTG ain't till December 12th!


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'll have to see if I can make it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body know some one who makes horse radish pickles?


----------



## Hedgerow

He makes hash browns too..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. We'll do whatever floats yer boat Cobey..
> There will be people with chainsaws and some cants, and a couple log piles..
> We may even make some noodles and sawdust.. Ya just never know.


I'm up for sawing on something, and visiting......
Do you still need a Homelite xl 12 chain adjuster Matt?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Yep, those boys are a good source of entertainment.


It was a blast watching the boys and Sam sawing the heck out of stuff in ft scott
The chain on the little echo even still cuts!


----------



## cobey

Alanis morreset on Jimmy Fallon......
She doesn't look like a Stinky hippy...... anymore
But still sings like a yodeling fruit cake   
That whole grunge movement stuff 
Was ruff on a hard core metal band  booking gigs.....
On a relevant note:
Spent 2 hours at the cell phone place
Still no phone.......


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I'm up for sawing on something, and visiting......
> Do you still need a Homelite xl 12 chain adjuster Matt?


Yes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

December 14 may be a good time to bring my box of XL-12 and the box of XL-101 along. Cobey and Jerry can babysit them.[emoji6]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meeting BIL at a small pond on Missouri Western campus. Conservation Comm. stocks trout every year after Oct. 31 for geezer amusement. Catch and release till Feb. 1 and then catch and keep.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Meeting BIL at a small pond on Missouri Western campus. Conservation Comm. stocks trout every year after Oct. 31 for geezer amusement. Catch and release till Feb. 1 and then catch and keep.


 
Now that sounds like a good time. Enjoy...


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> It was a blast watching the boys and Sam sawing the heck out of stuff in ft scott
> The chain on the little echo even still cuts!


 
Matt better have plenty of cants. Sam and the Awol kids were burning through cants like crazy.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> November 14th.. Got lots of time to kill an extra one and bring with ya Don.
> GTG ain't till December 12th!


I was fixin to PM ya Matt, then saw this. I hope to be there, thansk!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Matt better have plenty of cants. Sam and the Awol kids were burning through cants like crazy.


I will start cutting cant material this week..


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like we gonna make a few at Alan's place this weekend if anyone wants to come and play sawmill with us.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bringing this if I don't sell him back to the fellow I got it from.



Somewhat heavier than the John Deere 80.[emoji12]


----------



## Hinerman

I am looking for a carburetor. I need a Walbro HDA 199 carb if anybody has one.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I am looking for a carburetor. I need a Walbro HDA 199 carb if anybody has one.


Oh yeah??

Whatcha gonna do with it Thomas??


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Oh yeah??
> 
> Whatcha gonna do with it Thomas??


 
Put it on my 22cc echo edger


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Oh yeah??
> 
> Whatcha gonna do with it Thomas??


 I think he aims for that 346 to finish higher then 3rd next year, course the competition may be harder!


Hedgerow said:


> Looks like we gonna make a few at Alan's place this weekend if anyone wants to come and play sawmill with us.


 If this old mill still works we will anyway. I figure some of that concrete Walnut will be good for the kids to play in. It'll make anything else feel like Balsam!

Having a gtg the 12th, we can give our buildoff PS chains a test run before the race, and still get um sent in before the deadline.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The trout in the Everyday Pond on MoWest campus fell hard for a Little Cleo silver with blue stripe. BIL and I were slaying 'em. Geezers got tired after 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> The trout in the Everyday Pond on MoWest campus fell hard for a Little Cleo silver with blue stripe. BIL and I were slaying 'em. Geezers got tired after 1 1/2 hours.



Awesome. Take any pics?


----------



## cobey

Man......
This is almost like a horrible joke
2 replacement phones...... both bad 
I'm setting on $1000 
Worth of worthless phones.... who wants to bet I get charged for at least a couple 
No one will pay loans back, or there chainsaw bill, or pick up saws that are fixed.
Got the mail, lost $600 on the 401k 
My dad "borrowed" the new tires for my pickup bed 
To put on his truck........
I hope no one else violates my bung hole 
Any further today.....
Spent 6 total hours dealing with the cell phone company since Sunday


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Man......
> This is almost like a horrible joke
> 2 replacement phones...... both bad
> I'm setting on $1000
> Worth of worthless phones.... who wants to bet I get charged for at least a couple
> No one will pay loans back, or there chainsaw bill, or pick up saws that are fixed.
> Got the mail, lost $600 on the 401k
> My dad "borrowed" the new tires for my pickup bed
> To put on his truck........
> I hope no one else violates my bung hole
> Any further today.....
> Spent 6 total hours dealing with the cell phone company since Sunday


Cobey? I thought cell phones were free..??
Why U spending all that jack on broke damn phones?


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Cobey? I thought cell phones were free..??
> Why U spending all that jack on broke damn phones?


My phone was $29 & $100 per year. But it don't do much...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Cobey? I thought cell phones were free..??
> Why U spending all that jack on broke damn phones?


Insurance replacement s.... mine got stolen, 175 deductible
On lost or stolen phones, the replacements are refurbished crap 
And don't work, but until they receive the broken phones back they send
They are my responsibility....... cell phone place shows 1000 against me
I hate us cellular today...... hope they get everything squared away and
I only get hosed out of the original $175


----------



## SteveSS

What's wrong with the phones, Cobey?


----------



## cobey

They never got the original problems fixed, ones still on someone's account lol


----------



## SteveSS

Ahh, Jeez. Hope you get it squared away soon.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I was having lots of trouble with Sprint. Little thingy going round and round, stuff not loading, Tapatalk freezing up.
Then I finally parked on a free wifi and loaded new phone software. Works great now.[emoji849]


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> Insurance replacement s.... mine got stolen, 175 deductible
> On lost or stolen phones, the replacements are refurbished crap
> And don't work, but until they receive the broken phones back they send
> They are my responsibility....... cell phone place shows 1000 against me
> I hate us cellular today...... hope they get everything squared away and
> I only get hosed out of the original $175


That's why this cat went to uscellular pre paid. $50 a month / if I lose my phone I can get a new one for under 50 at Wally world in a pinch! The one I'm using now I got on sale for 39 and its the fastest best phone I have ever owned and I have had $200+ phones in the past....

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

evening folks.


----------



## workshop

Hey, Kenneth.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sposed to rain..
Moved that beautiful load of Ash under roof..
Don't feel like unloading the ****.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Man......
> This is almost like a horrible joke
> 2 replacement phones...... both bad
> I'm setting on $1000
> Worth of worthless phones.... who wants to bet I get charged for at least a couple
> No one will pay loans back, or there chainsaw bill, or pick up saws that are fixed.
> Got the mail, lost $600 on the 401k
> My dad "borrowed" the new tires for my pickup bed
> To put on his truck........
> I hope no one else violates my bung hole
> Any further today.....
> Spent 6 total hours dealing with the cell phone company since Sunday



The phones have already been covered. Therefore, stop loaning money. Don't give the saws back until the bill is paid. After 30 days they go on C-list. 401k's are a rip off. Just wait until Hillary wins the next election and see what your 401k does; $600 will be chump change compared to what you are going to lose. No comment on the tires, sounds like a family matter. You want us to take up an offering for a large tube of KY?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> The phones have already been covered. Therefore, stop loaning money. Don't give the saws back until the bill is paid. After 30 days they go on C-list. 401k's are a rip off. Just wait until Hillary wins the next election and see what your 401k does; $600 will be chump change compared to what you are going to lose. No comment on the tires, sounds like a family matter. You want us to take up an offering for a large tube of KY?



WOW.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Howdy everyone! Dang Cobey, I don'tknow what to say about that...


----------



## Hedgerow

I'm officially out of 401k till after elections... 
Lol..


----------



## SteveSS

401K's go up and down. It's the nature of the beast. It'll bounce back eventually.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> The phones have already been covered. Therefore, stop loaning money. Don't give the saws back until the bill is paid. After 30 days they go on C-list. 401k's are a rip off. Just wait until Hillary wins the next election and see what your 401k does; $600 will be chump change compared to what you are going to lose. No comment on the tires, sounds like a family matter. You want us to take up an offering for a large tube of KY?


No I can take it....  .... I won't loan anymore, probably gonna 
Quit doing most the saw work, I make more money working 
For other people, they pay the taxes too. Gonna try to get more 
Hours at the shop...... cars pay more anyway and I'm good at it.
The old man just "claims" stuff ....... been that way for many years
He's just a pita...... I love him, still a "turdhead" as Carl says


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hit 70 1/2. Collecting up mine. But, now pay the taxes that were deferred.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> No I can take it....  .... I won't loan anymore, probably gonna
> Quit doing most the saw work, I make more money working
> For other people, they pay the taxes too. Gonna try to get more
> Hours at the shop...... cars pay more anyway and I'm good at it.
> The old man just "claims" stuff ....... been that way for many years
> He's just a pita...... I love him, still a "turdhead" as Carl says


 
Cobey, as one of the nicest people I know, it irks me to see people take advantage or your kindness. It is a sign of the times we live in however. For every good hard working person it seems there are a dozen who have the "I am entitled" attitude and expect something for nothing.

Enough ranting, Debbie Downer talk. Today is my Friday as I am off tomorrow. Let your light shine everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Nope, no pictures of the trout. Since it is catch and release, I waste no time returning my catch to the water. Try not to touch the fish and use my long nose pliers to shake them off the hook. I want the next fellow to enjoy catching a lively trout.

Right now they are not so leader shy. Give them time and we will have to use lures/flys that resemble natural prey.

If I lived near Workshop I'd be fishing below the dam two or three days a week.


----------



## workshop

Some of the finest trout fishing in the world down there. I stopped fishing when my fil passed away. I was never very good at it anyway.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I get bored drifting a fly with my fly rod. Seems all you catch is smallish rainbow. I use a light spinning rod or level wind bait casting outfit to skitter a tiny Rapalla along the bottom. Then we catch browns vrs 'bows three out of five generally.


----------



## 67L36Driver

With all the Steals and Dolmar off the bench it's time to get back to the real stuff.




My recient evilbay treasure. [emoji7]Remington PL-55 in Wards dress. I've only coaxed it to start/run and ball parked the carb. With a 24" hard nose he cuts great. 

The smoke was extremely heavy at first but clears up as you cut more. Maybe has been run 16:1 with motor oil or the oiler check leaking. Too soon to tell.

Always crack open the bar oil cap when through running one as the pressure in the tank will fill the crankcase with bar oil.[emoji37]


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Some of the finest trout fishing in the world down there. I stopped fishing when my fil passed away. I was never very good at it anyway.


 
Where are we talking about?


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> I get bored drifting a fly with my fly rod. Seems all you catch is smallish rainbow. I use a light spinning rod or level wind bait casting outfit to skitter a tiny Rapalla along the bottom. Then we catch browns vrs 'bows three out of five generally.


 
The only trout fishing I have ever done was on the Roaring River. We used light spinning rods with "Weecraw" crank baits. They look like tiny crawdads. We slayed them as everybody watched in wonder. One of the funnest times I have ever had fishing.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A crawdad or sculpin mimic drug along the bottom works.
Just your average hatchery stockers today.



Still using the Little Cleo, UL rod and 4# mono.


----------



## Hedgerow

You know what we call those fish round here Carl...





Bait...


----------



## Hedgerow

Big catfish can't resist a fat and tasty trout...


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Where are we talking about?


Trout fishing on Lake Taneycomo, just below Tablerock Dam. Trout love that cold water coming from the bottom of the lake. 
I've camped Roaring River lots. Love to watch the fly fishers. Only problem with Roaring River is the trout ar'nt very big. Stocked nightly from the hatchery.


----------



## workshop

Just heard from Ed. He's been applying for grant money for Hearts to Hearth. He wants to buy equipment to use. One grant came through. $850.00. Time to go shopping. 
I know some might be thinking, "What equipment ? We have everything he needs". I think what he is trying to do is have stuff for local volunteers to use in between charity cuts. 
Too bad it wasn't enough to buy 500 acres of forest somewhere. Still haven't heard from the Ozark site yet. Don't know if they are ready or not. Other than that, we don't have anyplace to cut yet.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Just heard from Ed. He's been applying for grant money for Hearts to Hearth. He wants to buy equipment to use. One grant came through. $850.00. Time to go shopping.
> I know some might be thinking, "What equipment ? We have everything he needs". I think what he is trying to do is have stuff for local volunteers to use in between charity cuts.
> Too bad it wasn't enough to buy 500 acres of forest somewhere. Still haven't heard from the Ozark site yet. Don't know if they are ready or not. Other than that, we don't have anyplace to cut yet.


I'm slowly amassing a log pile over at the local pastor's place that will need to be worked over sometime this winter./Late fall.
He's given away almost all the stuff we split and shoved up in his barn a while back. I should get ahold of John when the time comes and see if I can borrow the bucking trailer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Ponds are numbered on Mo West campus. Kickapoo or Iowa language.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Big catfish can't resist a fat and tasty trout...


Careful, I have an agent on speed dial. [emoji848]


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Careful, I have an agent on speed dial. [emoji848]


Have the agent tell ya about the marauding catfish that were slipping into the stocking runs at night and pilfering the trout. I think one of them finally got hung up getting out.
Can't remember which hatchery it was though.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Tell Jim it'll be warm.. Coffee on the wood stove..[/QUOTE Coffee pot on the stove didn't work out to good last time. I still lay Claim to my normal spot by the stove.


----------



## Hinerman

It is all yours...


----------



## SteveSS

Evening folks. Getting some rain in mid-MO tonight. Got a couple chains sharpened today for my next trip to the woods. Did the little Dolmar, the big Makita, and the 441. Will work on small Stihl chains tomorrow hopefully.

My Dachshund, Kilo (the one we've had since a pup), is having some health problems. Was limping around last Friday, and woke up Saturday morning unable to move his whole aft end. Vet says calcified disks in his spine are cutting off messages from his brain to his spinal chord. They put him on prednisone, but so far no improvements after 5 days. Thankfully I don't ride a desk, and my job allows me to be at the ready and on call as long as I have my phone with me. Makes it easy to stay close by and help him get in and out to get his business done. Sure hope the little dude gets better. He's only seven years old. Follow up vet visit on Saturday morning.


----------



## SteveSS

Yuck! Weather gal is forecasting low 30's overnight, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> Evening folks. Getting some rain in mid-MO tonight. Got a couple chains sharpened today for my next trip to the woods. Did the little Dolmar, the big Makita, and the 441. Will work on small Stihl chains tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> My Dachshund, Kilo (the one we've had since a pup), is having some health problems. Was limping around last Friday, and woke up Saturday morning unable to move his whole aft end. Vet says calcified disks in his spine are cutting off messages from his brain to his spinal chord. They put him on prednisone, but so far no improvements after 5 days. Thankfully I don't ride a desk, and my job allows me to be at the ready and on call as long as I have my phone with me. Makes it easy to stay close by and help him get in and out to get his business done. Sure hope the little dude gets better. He's only seven years old. Follow up vet visit on Saturday morning.


I hope he gets better, I have two little dogs that are getting old, and hate
It when they are sick


----------



## workshop

I have 3 Chihuahuas, had 4 but lost one to cancer 3 weeks ago. She was about 15. Was always on my lap. I miss that. But then, I've got 3 others that lay on my lap now. All at the same time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wouldn't you know, I'd start this SOB without the chain brake on...

Yup.. Re-sharpen em all..
Crap!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 458882
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know, I'd start this SOB without the chain brake on...
> 
> Yup.. Re-sharpen em all..
> Crap!!


There is a bunch of 'em to![emoji849]


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 458882
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know, I'd start this SOB without the chain brake on...
> 
> Yup.. Re-sharpen em all..
> Crap!!


Oh no......... this ALOT of teeth


----------



## awol

Hahaha, long bar lessons of the cruelest sort! Ya know, some of us run them long bars on old saws that never even had a chainbrake. And yup, I've had that particular lesson already!


----------



## Hedgerow

Ida been better off not depending on it!!


On the other hand, I can rip a 6' log square in 4 cuts.. 
Lol...

That 72" bar is a heavy mo fo...


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Pioneer P-51 balances perfectly by the front handle with the 28".



Heavy tho.[emoji15]


----------



## concretegrazer

SteveSS said:


> Evening folks. Getting some rain in mid-MO tonight. Got a couple chains sharpened today for my next trip to the woods. Did the little Dolmar, the big Makita, and the 441. Will work on small Stihl chains tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> My Dachshund, Kilo (the one we've had since a pup), is having some health problems. Was limping around last Friday, and woke up Saturday morning unable to move his whole aft end. Vet says calcified disks in his spine are cutting off messages from his brain to his spinal chord. They put him on prednisone, but so far no improvements after 5 days. Thankfully I don't ride a desk, and my job allows me to be at the ready and on call as long as I have my phone with me. Makes it easy to stay close by and help him get in and out to get his business done. Sure hope the little dude gets better. He's only seven years old. Follow up vet visit on Saturday morning.



Don't loose hope. Our oldest was paralyzed for over a month. Never fully recovered...hops like a rabbit to run. But he's been getting around that way for 10 years.

And beware prednisone gave mine the squirts.


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 458882
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know, I'd start this SOB without the chain brake on...
> 
> Yup.. Re-sharpen em all..
> Crap!!



At least there big teeth. Those little ones are buggers.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> At least there big teeth. Those little ones are buggers.


Troof...


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 458882
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know, I'd start this SOB without the chain brake on...
> 
> Yup.. Re-sharpen em all..
> Crap!!



I have always wanted to use this smiley but never had the occassion. Thanks to Matt, the time has arrived.


----------



## Homelite410

Need a helper handle-kickstand there Matt?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning. Thanks for the entertainment Matt. Sorry about the chain.


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday Fella's, hope everyone has a safe and productive day!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Need a helper handle-kickstand there Matt?


Why not..

Who's gonna notice another pound on that thing.?.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice and fall like this morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Cold front has moved in. Flannel lined jeans weather for geezers.

Received the batch of Fairbanks Morse starter friction washers. Let me know if one of you could use a few. Passing them out as party (GTG) favors.


----------



## sam-tip

I feel your pain Matt. I have the same size bar. Hope the chain is not full comp square. Grinder helps speed things up on big chain but the long chains keep getting tangled up.


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Evening folks. Getting some rain in mid-MO tonight. Got a couple chains sharpened today for my next trip to the woods. Did the little Dolmar, the big Makita, and the 441. Will work on small Stihl chains tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> My Dachshund, Kilo (the one we've had since a pup), is having some health problems. Was limping around last Friday, and woke up Saturday morning unable to move his whole aft end. Vet says calcified disks in his spine are cutting off messages from his brain to his spinal chord. They put him on prednisone, but so far no improvements after 5 days. Thankfully I don't ride a desk, and my job allows me to be at the ready and on call as long as I have my phone with me. Makes it easy to stay close by and help him get in and out to get his business done. Sure hope the little dude gets better. He's only seven years old. Follow up vet visit on Saturday morning.


Our lil Dachshund had severe back trouble bout 6-7 years ago. Local vet was good for pain management, but couldn't fix her back. He referred us to Dr. Frick in Eureka Mo. www.AnimalRehabStLouis.com Complete recovery and highly recommended.


----------



## cobey

I


sunfish said:


> Our lil Dachshund had server back trouble bout 6-7 years ago. Local vet was good for pain management, but couldn't fix her back. He referred us to Dr. Frick in Eureka Mo. www.AnimalRehabStLouis.com Complete recovery and highly recommended.


Super good deal!!!! Good info Don


----------



## SteveSS

Good deal. Thanks Don, for the link.

Morning folks. Coffee's on.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. TGIF.


----------



## SteveSS

Well durn it anyhow. MS441 takes a different flywheel puller than the one I already have. $28.51 for the one I need from definitive dave's ebay store. Crud.


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I feel your pain Matt. I have the same size bar. Hope the chain is not full comp square. Grinder helps speed things up on big chain but the long chains keep getting tangled up.


.404 skip..
Fortunately..


----------



## cobey

Getting ready to take the old chevys rear end apart
I sold the 290 last night got a few $$ back, got the cell phone mess fixed.
Gonna get the olds back on c-list


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Well durn it anyhow. MS441 takes a different flywheel puller than the one I already have. $28.51 for the one I need from definitive dave's ebay store. Crud.


The double end one for eight bux won't work on a 441? 

Bummer!


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> The double end one for eight bux won't work on a 441?
> 
> Bummer!


The one I have...



The one I need...


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> The one I have...
> View attachment 458961
> 
> 
> The one I need...
> View attachment 458962


HF steering wheel puller with the correct bolts looks like it would work...... Or slO'Reilly's. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hah! Another reason to avoid 441's. The two barrel carb put me off................................................


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> HF steering wheel puller with the correct bolts looks like it would work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Excellent idea! 



67L36Driver said:


> Hah! Another reason to avoid 441's. The two barrel carb put me off................................................



I can't really fuss about it too much. It's a decent enough saw that I gave $100 for with a stripped spark plug hole. $30 later and she's cut quite a bit of firewood for me. Just trying to give her a couple crank seals. Won't hurt for it to sit on the bench for a while. The Makita can take its place while it's waiting.


----------



## Homelite410

I made a universal one...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well hope everyone is having a good evening.


----------



## workshop

Yep. Take mama out to supper, then over to Lowes to buy lumber to build some cabinets for her. (Maybe ill get a saw out of this deal).


----------



## 67L36Driver

Donkey basketball tonite at Mid Buchannan HS. Our own deputy daughter is the school resource officer there. Had to park her arse on an ass, natch.


----------



## SteveSS

A light bulb has illuminated after spending the past three days sharpening chains with the Timberline. Time spent (T) x Time worth (W) equates to a formula of T x W = (I NEED TO BUY A GRINDER). Ugh! I have a bunch of really sharp chains, but durn. I think it's time to mechanize the process.

Don (@sunfish ) - you bought the Maxx from Bailey's last month, right? Review?

My spinnin' arm hurts.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> A light bulb has illuminated after spending the past three days sharpening chains with the Timberline. Time spent (T) x Time worth (W) equates to a formula of T x W = (I NEED TO BUY A GRINDER). Ugh! I have a bunch of really sharp chains, but durn. I think it's time to mechanize the process.
> 
> Don (@sunfish ) - you bought the Maxx from Bailey's last month, right? Review?
> 
> My spinnin' arm hurts.


The timberline is a neat tool.. But a grinder, in the hands of someone who knows how to use it, is a way more productive tool.
On the other hand, if one wants the very best results, they need a file. It's a horrible tweeter situation for that timberline. 
Poor tweeters.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve ditto to what Matt said my brother picked up a Maxx grinder for less than one of the northern tools Oregon knock offs. The thing I like is the auto chain lock.


----------



## cobey

If any of you have my number and want me to have your number again text it to me, I lost my contacts on the old phone

Fun stuff


----------



## Locust Cutter

Evening all. Guard drill this weekend so no playing for me. I haven't had a free weekend in nearly 2 months. I need to be cutting wood but hopefully in a few weeks. On a positive note, I should have the 9010 back along with Dad's new/old 346 from TN. We'll see how many bananas were stuffed into it in the process.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Week end is started rise and shine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning gents.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning all. Time to slug down coffee and hit the road.


----------



## jetmd

First cup of coffee is done, along with a homemade cinnamon roll!

Morning everyone.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Coffee's on....no cinnamon rolls though. 

Follow up vet appointment in a couple hours to check progress on Kilo. Noticed some slight improvement the last couple days. Good stuff.

Have a good one.


----------



## jetmd

I guess this stuff is going around, heading to the vet....Fred broke his right front paw,
I wonder how much this is going to cost us? Oh well it is part of the duty to the animals.
They give a lot in return.


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Don (@sunfish ) - you bought the Maxx from Bailey's last month, right? Review?


After using it a a few times, I'd buy the Maxx again. It grinds both sides the same without reversing the motor. High quality and very easy to use. The auto clamp is the chit!


----------



## Homelite410

So we watched mad max fury road last night..... There is 2 hours of my life that I'll never get back... No plot, stupid story, bad ass vehicles that are very unpractical............ And Max isn't the main character. Smh....


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning fellas! We arrived at Dawt Mill down by Tecumseh, mo. last night about midnight. Gonna be set up for their craft fair to carve all weekend. It's really pretty down here on the North fork river!






Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Looking for opinions.
If you were looking at brand new saws, 80-90cc + or -, what would you get? And why. Stock saw.
Let the debates begin.


----------



## Hedgerow

7910 without hesitation.


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Looking for opinions.
> If you were looking at brand new saws, 80-90cc + or -, what would you get? And why. Stock saw.
> Let the debates begin.


I'd want a Husky 390xp or a Dolmar 7910. Just because.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt and Don have said it all. Well Steve this discussion is over.that was quick and easy. 7900/7910 would be my choice 390 I have no time on.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve even has a dealer right there in his hometown. 
No brainer..
Lol..


----------



## 67L36Driver

What little experience I have with Dolmars, I have to agree with the above.
A Dolmar is everything a Stihl or Husqvarna wants to be.

But, dealer service and parts availability?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Darn if this thing runs and cuts. I wouldn't have bet on it.[emoji849]


----------



## workshop

Nixa hardware is a Dolmar dealer, but the only thing on the shelf is a 510. And it's been there for 3 years. They're a huge Stihl dealer. Haralds small engine is a dealer and keeps stuff im stock too. Open m-f till 6. Closed weekends. Is Dolmar in bound clutch or out bound clutch?


----------



## awol

workshop said:


> Looking for opinions.
> If you were looking at brand new saws, 80-90cc + or -, what would you get? And why. Stock saw.
> Let the debates begin.


 390xp, cause I got a new one and will make you a good deal on it! 7910s are great saws though, and at a little lower cost I think.


----------



## workshop

Dolmar says it will pull a 32 inch bar.


----------



## concretegrazer

7910, 461, 390xp, 576xp. All good runners. Get the one that's the best deal.



workshop said:


> Is Dolmar in bound clutch or out bound clutch?



Inboard.


----------



## cobey

Got one side back together last night
I have to pick up bearings in a bit to finish this one.

Chipping away at this thing....


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> 7910 without hesitation.





sunfish said:


> I'd want a Husky 390xp or a Dolmar 7910. Just because.



Solo 681 anybody? No love for the 661 either. How about the Echo 8000


----------



## concretegrazer

Hinerman said:


> Solo 681 anybody? No love for the 661 either. How about the Echo 8000



Show me where can you get a new 681? Sure if your buying. You had to go there....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Husky 345 worth much?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Husky 345 worth much?


nice little runners trim limiters on carb and a muffler mod.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Husky 345 worth much?


They are awesome when you put a 346 p&c on it..


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> nice little runners trim limiters on carb and a muffler mod.


So a runner worth 75 bux or so.

Fellow wants to trade for the MS310. He'll have to offer boot.


----------



## Homelite410

My Victoria is going to have a Jonsered cloth diaper cover! My wife is awesome!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Afternoon folks, beautiful day here, wasted most of it, situation normal. Going to have to do some serious wood cutting next week. Have a church doings this evening, going to pig out on chili. Later Jim


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mo. Jim said:


> Afternoon folks, beautiful day here, wasted most of it, situation normal. Going to have to do some serious wood cutting next week. Have a church doings this evening, going to pig out on chili. Later Jim


Do you have a place close to cut to your place .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> So a runner worth 75 bux or so.
> 
> Fellow wants to trade for the MS310. He'll have to offer boot.


Depends on condition.


----------



## lumberjackchef

The river is soothing to the soul!



the veiw from my chair right now!



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Nixa hardware is a Dolmar dealer, but the only thing on the shelf is a 510. And it's been there for 3 years. They're a huge Stihl dealer. Haralds small engine is a dealer and keeps stuff im stock too. Open m-f till 6. Closed weekends. Is Dolmar in bound clutch or out bound clutch?



You can order blue ones from homedepot


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You can order blue ones from homedepot


I checked that. Biggest I see on Home Depot or Makita website is 64cc. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Dolmar says it will pull a 32 inch bar.


Alan's new 390 is the best deal I know of..
It's new AND ported already..!!


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Alan's new 390 is the best deal I know of..
> It's new AND ported already..!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I checked that. Biggest I see on Home Depot or Makita website is 64cc. Unless I'm missing something.


 some thing may have changed a couple years ago you could order a 7900 @the rental desk.


----------



## Homelite410

got the 6 home tonight!


----------



## workshop

Looks like I bought a saw. Never had a brand new one before.


----------



## awol

Betcha never had one that runs as strong as this one either!


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Looks like I bought a saw. Never had a brand new one before.


You got a dandy one there..


----------



## awol

I got a pic of Matt from earlier today I been trying to post but haven't enough service. Wish I had gotten one of Levi wheeling the Cat around!


----------



## cobey

Glad you guys had a good 
Time  

Truck brakes done....
Drives better. . Good stuff


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> got the 6 home tonight!


Nice Mike! Is it a runner?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

I dunno yet, but it's got good comp.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Looks like I bought a saw. Never had a brand new one before.



Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## farmer steve

67L36Driver said:


> Husky 345 worth much?


good morning flatlanders. just wanted to say,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Carl. * hope ya get you favorite cake.


----------



## sawnami

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARL!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Thanks fellas.

Got the McCinderblock running yesterday morning. Adjusted the carb and oiler and he was gone to Braymer, Mo by mid afternoon. Who would have suspected.[emoji15]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning gentleman 33 out side and 55 in the house wife says if I want breakfast i got to start a fire. HAAHAHAHA


----------



## mdavlee

Happy Birthday Carl


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Happy B_DAY Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thirty one here and frost on the top of Blondie's hot tub lid.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Well I get to eat today


----------



## workshop

Happy Birthday, Carl.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


I'll post pics Thursday. That's when I get it.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. 37 here.

Happy day to you, Carl.


----------



## sawnami

Picked this up at an auction yesterday. Maybe I can figure out what to use it for. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. 37 here.
> 
> Happy day to you, Carl.


Mornin. We had 27 here down in the holler.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Picked this up at an auction yesterday. Maybe I can figure out what to use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Port that 7 fiddy!!!


----------



## sawnami

Guess I could. Got a couple backup cylinders in case of a mistake. 

Kenneth, watched a very nice 2095 sell there. Three guys wanted it way more than I apparently did.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Guess I could. Got a couple backup cylinders in case of a mistake.



Saw what? You suck....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Guess I could. Got a couple backup cylinders in case of a mistake.
> 
> Kenneth, watched a very nice 2095 sell there. Three guys wanted it way more than I apparently did.



How much?


----------



## sawnami

$480 with a 32" and 36" bar.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Steve if it was in good shape that's probably not bad. If a guy needed it..


----------



## sawnami

Yep, obviously I think I can "get by". 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Thanks fellas.
> 
> Got the McCinderblock running yesterday morning. Adjusted the carb and oiler and he was gone to Braymer, Mo by mid afternoon. Who would have suspected.[emoji15]


Happy b day Carl


----------



## Hedgerow

Got muh 9010 back and ran it last night..
Bar stud works great!
I missed it..


----------



## Hedgerow

Carl? Are you finally 65??
Retirement is right around the corner..
Hang in there..
Lol..


----------



## Homelite410

Where was said 9010?


----------



## Homelite410

be alert Wednesday fellas.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Where was said 9010?


I had Alan re thread one of the bar studs .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

what a beautiful fall day.


----------



## workshop

Got started on Mama's cabinets today. Kind of figured I'd better.


----------



## cobey

Cleaned the turn signal switch on the truck, mounted front turn signal lamps
Turn signals work now, yay...... 
Got a 360 Homelite from a customer, turns over kinda rough
I think the bottom end is shot........ people want to use saws until
They absolutely don't run, they deal with no throttle response 
Because carbs are too lean on the low side, and trash bars cutting without bar
Oil and with dull chains. Worse they leave cool old mag on wet and dirt floors
Until they rot with white death.......ugh


----------



## workshop

Well, the better half was bringing a potting stand into the house today. I got called in to work, so she decided to attempt this without me. I got home a couple hours later to find her stretched out on the couch. Twisted her back. So I start taking care of her. Hooking up the hot pad, getting her Tylenol, fixing supper (thank goodness all she wanted was soup, I can do that.) Got my work laundry going and she asked if I would do her laundry too. Noooo problem. Mind you, when I do my laundry, EVERYTHING goes into the washing machine at once. But not her stuff. Jeans washed first, with fabric softener. What on earth is fabric softener? No problem. Get those washed and in the dryer, then her t-shirts, socks and thingies into the washer, with fabric softener. Washers done so into the dryer they go. Dryers done, so I start folding t-shirts and bundling socks. 
Then
There it is.
The over the shoulder boulder holder. 
How in the world does a person fold this thing? I mean, is it even meant to be folded? 
Seriously? 
Unknown territory here. Ahhh, just roll it up. Done.


----------



## Locust Cutter

LOL That was hillarious. You can twist them 180° and fold one holder into the other. Don't ask how I know that. If you bought Alan's 390xp, then you suck! I would have already bought it but life had other plans for my finances... I WILL have a ported .390xp before too long. Hell, between Dad and I we have just about everything else we could want or need. outside of a ported 7900 Dolkita or 2100cd Husky.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Then There it is. The over the shoulder boulder holder. How in the world does a person fold this thing? I mean, is it even meant to be folded? Seriously? Unknown territory here. Ahhh, just roll it up. Done.



LOL. I do the laundry in my house; sort, wash, and dry but seldom fold, that is for the kids to do. Been doing laundry since I was a kid. I have specific instructions not to dry the booby holders. I hang them on a door knob or cabinet knob to dry. The girls take it from there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Drag it out of the dryer. Make four piles. Hall bath, master bath, hers and mine. Deposit accordingly.


----------



## shorthunter

Homelite410 said:


> I made a universal one...



Got a spare that you would sell?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well we had a great time down at Dawt Mill this weekend!




Carved a few signs, couple bears, sold a few things, and got a few more orders. Plans are to go back there for the spring craft fair as well. Neat old Mill! Thanks to the visit from the AWOLs I was able to get my busted trailer hub fixed and returned back to Kansas with me safely! Thanks a million Alan!

Here's a few pics from the travels

















beautiful country down there!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning . Fall is defiantly here.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

RVALUE said:


>


Hello stranger.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Looks to be a good day to inventory the Everyday Pond. Still looking to find a three pounder.[emoji7]


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders.
> 
> Looks to be a good day to inventory the Everyday Pond. Still looking to find a three pounder.[emoji7]


Ya gotta "match the hatch" if the only thing they've seen is hatchery food. Greased #18 Australian possum fur bug. When it hits the water, they try to knock each other out of the way to get to it. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

It is Monday unfortunately. Got all my pecan split this weekend and started on the oak. Need to get caught up on the splitting before I cut more. Taking Sam to get braces today. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Closely resembles the 'scud' we use below the dam on Taneycomo. Size 18-22.
The 22 I have to get my SIL to tie it on the tippit as I can't see it good.

I've been using a silver w/blue stripe Little Cleo and slaying them at the pond. They arn't very wary yet.

The two inch Rapallas in various patterns I'll move to later.


----------



## Homelite410

shorthunter said:


> Got a spare that you would sell?


Yes sir.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Blondie came back from getting a haircut and didn't notice the P-51 and Wards 5.0 sitting on the garage floor.



Good thing the Dodge has a chin spoiler as they just got slid across the floor a few feet.

'Stumpy' can't see very close in front.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the air filter and cover this morning for the Olympyk.



Friend Allen and I ran it and the Wards 5.0" and then went and cought trout for an hour. It was a very good day.


----------



## workshop

That's a good lookin saw, Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> That's a good lookin saw, Carl.


Well built saw IMHO. Heavy by today's standards for 61cc.
That rascal is the compression champ of all my old turds at 170.
Beats a McCinderblock Steve.


----------



## workshop

Looks like I'll be getting my new saw Thursday. 
I'll bet it's loud! 
Everything I've seen that Alan has worked on is loud. 
I like loud.


----------



## workshop

It's gonna take a year for Thursday to get here.


----------



## awol

Yeah, its real loud. Sure hope it don't scare ya to bad!


----------



## jetmd

Good evening Fella's, hope everyone had a good day.

We have had some really nice weather, I love this time of year.

Steve, I like loud! Whether it be music (I prefer AC/DC) or trucks that blow coal.


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Good evening Fella's, hope everyone had a good day.
> 
> We have had some really nice weather, I love this time of year.
> 
> Steve, I like loud! Whether it be music (I prefer AC/DC) or trucks that blow coal.


Vic sold the big red Ford......


----------



## workshop

I remember one summer I spent on my grandparents farm. I was about 11 or 12 and they had contracted with a logging outfit to cut on their land. These guys had this little bulldozer that didn't have a muffler on it. Just an open exhaust manifold with a short pipe sticking straight up. They let me ride with them once. Good grief that thing was loud. The ride was about 20 minutes, couldn't hear much for about 3 hours. Ever since, I've liked things that were loud.







What's that you say?





Speak up!!!!


----------



## shorthunter

Sounds like the family heirloom John Deere GP. It has a 3" long straight pipe coming out of the cylinder head


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Vic sold the big red Ford......


Levi loved that truck.


----------



## jetmd

No, say it aint so! Next GTG I guess we will see him driving a Focus?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Looks like I'll be getting my new saw Thursday.
> I'll bet it's loud!
> Everything I've seen that Alan has worked on is loud.
> I like loud.



HUH WHAT SPEAK UP. Loud =


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Chet, how many pounds of boost is your truck running?
Range...


----------



## jetmd

Normal cruise speed 8lbs, she is set fairly conservative max of 50lbs.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet.


----------



## jetmd

Hey Kenneth, hope all is well with you and your family. Off to work!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Chet & Kenneth!

Morning Midlanders!

More pond inventory today I hope.[emoji6]


----------



## Homelite410

Jim?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a fantastic day and be safe.


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Normal cruise speed 8lbs, she is set fairly conservative max of 50lbs.


Lol.. 
"Conservative"

Exhaust temps when pulling a trailer?

I need perspective..


----------



## SteveSS

Morning gents. Something on Columbia, MO CL that I've never seen before. A hydraulic chainsaw. Interesting. Would seem rather cumbersome with two hydraulic lines coming off the back. Doesn't look very practical. Maybe for a processor build or something I suppose. Have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

" The CS05 and CS06 weights in at under 7 pounds but is capable of 8 to 10 horsepower of cutting power, producing almost 2x the power of a gas engine chain saw with half the weight."

Wow!


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> " The CS05 and CS06 weights in at under 7 pounds but is capable of 8 to 10 horsepower of cutting power, producing almost 2x the power of a gas engine chain saw with half the weight."
> 
> Wow!


Saw Races!!! Get it and bring it!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SteveSS said:


> " The CS05 and CS06 weights in at under 7 pounds but is capable of 8 to 10 horsepower of cutting power, producing almost 2x the power of a gas engine chain saw with half the weight."
> 
> Wow!



High flow hydraulics lots money and take lots of HP to run them.


----------



## SteveSS

How sorry will I be if I put a saw back together without the base gasket, and my squish is only .012? I can increase it to .015 with a piece of aluminum can, cut to the shape of the gasket. OEM gasket is .020 by itself.


----------



## sunfish

SteveSS said:


> How sorry will I be if I put a saw back together without the base gasket, and my squish is only .012? I can increase it to .015 with a piece of aluminum can, cut to the shape of the gasket. OEM gasket is .020 by itself.


I'd rather be close to .020", .012" is too tight and .015" is almost too tight.


----------



## SteveSS

Roger that. I'll look for another gasket material.


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Lol..
> "Conservative"
> 
> Exhaust temps when pulling a trailer?
> 
> I need perspective..


Depends on how hot a program you run. Seen a DP tuner give around 40 lbs on stock turbo with wastegate unplugged. EGT were warm above 1500 on a long hard pull like coming up the mountain to the Cumberland Plateau on 40


----------



## Hinerman

Happy Birthday to any fellow Marines out there...


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Depends on how hot a program you run. Seen a DP tuner give around 40 lbs on stock turbo with wastegate unplugged. EGT were warm above 1500 on a long hard pull like coming up the mountain to the Cumberland Plateau on 40


Normal highway travel, mine runs 4-5 lbs boost and ex temp runs about 550.
When pulling a tractor up a grade on a gooseneck, I've seen it reach only 21-22 pounds and 700 -750 ex temp.
But for the most part even loaded, the boost is under 10.Not sure how high it'll reach though, since I've never needed more than about 1/2 - 3/4 throttle.


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Normal highway travel, mine runs 4-5 lbs boost and ex temp runs about 550.
> When pulling a tractor up a grade on a gooseneck, I've seen it reach only 21-22 pounds and 700 -750 ex temp.
> But for the most part even loaded, the boost is under 10.Not sure how high it'll reach though, since I've never needed more than about 1/2 - 3/4 throttle.


Where is the pyrometer at? Boost sounds normal and egts are a bit low unless the pyro is in the downpipe.


----------



## Hedgerow

mdavlee said:


> Where is the pyrometer at? Boost sounds normal and egts are a bit low unless the pyro is in the downpipe.


That is the pyrometer.. I thought it measured the exhaust temp?
Runs 550 just driving, and 700 pulling.
Seems totally based on throttle position.
I can get it warmer, but I'd have to make it work pretty hard to do so.


----------



## mdavlee

I meant is it in the manifold or downpipe. There's almost 300 degree drop from one side of the turbo to the other.


----------



## Hedgerow

No clue.. But will find out...
I didn't want a diesel, but am enjoying the fuel economy. It's got some tall gears too. 1900 rpm at 70mph.


----------



## mdavlee

Peek through the drivers side wheel well. The exhaust manifold is there and if it's pre turbo it will be there


----------



## Homelite410

picked up a "Christmas Special" Honda ATC 70 for my girls Christmas present tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got muh cedar lumber for a little project tonight.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Would like to thank all that have served and are VETERANS. YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Going to work at it.

Promised the grandkids I'd wear my jungle fatigues to their school assembly again.

I put the invite out to Jim to join me there.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Going to work at it.
> 
> Promised the grandkids I'd wear my jungle fatigues to their school assembly again.
> 
> I put the invite out to Jim to join me there.


Make sure and get some pics for us Carl! And thanks for your service !

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

re did a muffler mod one of my super XL work
Saws, .... I'll have to try it tomorrow, too big of hole
In a unported super XL can slow it down.....
And a little fatter is stronger.....
Sometimes they would sound fast...... (how you tune a new saw very light 4 stroking)
And it Will screw you on an old saw because the reeds can only 
Flow so much....... I have wasted WAY too much time on XL 12 and super XL's


----------



## Hinerman

Up late tonight. Heard a couple gunshots a few minutes ago. Called it in, apparently I wasn't the only one.

Happy Veteran's Day to all you veterans. Thank you for your service.


----------



## jetmd

Happy Veterans Day! Thank-you to all who have served both past and present.

Have a safe day,

Chet


----------



## jetmd

Matt, during towing I am only running 30lbs of boost. My egt's are all pre turbo and run about 800* at 70mph
I am also running a DP Tuner. If you still have the stock turbo you can only dump so much fuel without getting
exhaust temps which are way to high. Also downpipe diameter has an effect as well as air intake. It is a viscous circle!
But I like it


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Someone spotlighting deer in the Ozarks? I bet that rarely happens. Yeah, right.[emoji849]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Happy Veteran's Day.


----------



## Lurch2

Wifes truck tops out about 25# and 1200 on pyro. She can't hurt it with those #'s. Black truck pyro goes to 1500 & I can bounce the needle off the pin so 1700+ probably. Need more air 


Big thanks to all the vets.


----------



## workshop

Thanks to everyone who has served or is still serving. Wish i would have when I was younger. 
Hind sight is 20/20.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Happy Veteran's day everyone. I have the day off but am about to put my uniform on and go talk to a Catholic Class around 1000 with a few others from my unit. I have no idea what I'm supposed to say but I'll figure it out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Storm blew thru here about hour ago. Eastern Nebraska western Iowa got wacked looking at the radar.


----------



## SteveSS

Wind is blowing to beat the band here.


----------



## sam-tip

Had two tornado warnings. Now sunny.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SteveSS said:


> Wind is blowing to beat the band here.



Yes it is. 40 - 50 miles per hour gust.


----------



## awol

Matt got a turn at pulling the levers on my old sawmill last weekend.



Yesterday we did some more sawing, syp dimension lumber for a framing project at the tractor club grounds.


----------



## workshop

Cool pictures, Allen.





Tomorrow's Thursday.


Tick, tock.



Tick, tock.




Tick, tock.


----------



## concretegrazer

The wind has knocked the power out. Hope I can find the drive line for the genny


----------



## lumberjackchef

50-60 mph gusts. We have had several fires in the county, trees uprooted, food damage and one that fell on a house . one if the fires was almost a mile wide... my daughter had a limb blow down and hit her car as she was driving down the road. Got to be careful if your driving anywhere!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

It seems the wind is blowing the smoke all the way over here. 
I thought I smelled smoke.


----------



## Locust Cutter

awol said:


> Matt got a turn at pulling the levers on my old sawmill last weekend.
> View attachment 460507
> 
> 
> Yesterday we did some more sawing, syp dimension lumber for a framing project at the tractor club grounds.
> View attachment 460508
> 
> 
> View attachment 460510


I wanna play too!!!! Someday I might have to come out your way Allen and see your toys. I would love to try a saw mill and still want to see that Deutz diesel for your Chevy!


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> Wind is blowing to beat the band here.



You're welcome. I got wind burned splitting wood for a few hours today. It sure does dry the wood out though. The wind is still howling outside.


----------



## jetmd

Evening Fella's, had a very productive and enjoyable day.

Weather was great until it started to get windy and temp dropped 20* in no time.

Kenneth, sorry I didn't see your post until just now. I got on early this morning and
got to work around the house and shop trying to get as much done as possible before winter.


----------



## workshop

Blowing like crazy here. Reminds me of my Kansas days.


----------



## Locust Cutter

You know why it's s windy in KS right? Oklahoma sucks and Nebraska Blows... 
That one never gets old. I actually rode the bike today and got pretty even tire wear between riding 40 miles east then back west leaning nearly 35° each way t keep straight...

It was nice to be on 2 wheels again though. It was the first time since surgery, but it won't happen again for awhile due to temperature and a stiff back.


----------



## Hedgerow

I just spent some quality time on a .325 chain on the Echo...







Time well spent...
Ready for work..


----------



## awol

Well Steve, you're not gonna get to see your new saw til you open the box, but here is a teaser. Sure wish I could be there to see your face the first time you bury the bar in some hardwood!


----------



## 67L36Driver

So here we are one year later.



Waist band is damn tight on them small short tropical trousers.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hell, if I can still fin into my ABUs at your age I'll be doing just fine. I can't even fit into my old BDUs anymore...


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> You're welcome. I got wind burned splitting wood for a few hours today. It sure does dry the wood out though. The wind is still howling outside.


I was still in Virginia for Hurricane Isabel, and she was a wet, wild, well, you know... Tonight's wind is no where near that, but probably the strongest wind since, for me. It's howling here.


----------



## Homelite410

OK fellas I need advise. My neighbor brings me a 281 husky with the two coil ignition system. It idles like a dream but will not accelerate. Which coil do I replace, the upper or the one that is in front of the flywheel? I haven't worked on too many of these is why I'm asking.


----------



## awol

Neither, just trade him an Echo for it, and bring it with Ya ta Matt's.


----------



## Homelite410

I do still have yours to trade... Hmmmm. But I think he likes the 281...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> OK fellas I need advise. My neighbor brings me a 281 husky with the two coil ignition system. It idles like a dream but will not accelerate. Which coil do I replace, the upper or the one that is in front of the flywheel? I haven't worked on too many of these is why I'm asking.


Why do you suspect the coil? Shooting ducks when you open the throttle? Popping & cracking?

Most solid state ignitions produce poor spark at low speed. So I'd be picking on the carb/fuel system or hunting an air leak.

And: Morning midlanders!

Not heard form Jim for several days[emoji848]


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. You guys still having a Charity Cut this weekend?


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Why do you suspect the coil? Shooting ducks when you open the throttle? Popping & cracking?
> 
> Most solid state ignitions produce poor spark at low speed. So I'd be picking on the carb/fuel system or hunting an air leak.
> 
> And: Morning midlanders!
> 
> Not heard form Jim for several days[emoji848]


It won't throttle up no matter how rich or lean, idles like a champ. Like it has a rev limiter st 4500 rpm.


----------



## sawnami

Throw the suspect coil in the oven and bake it for a while. I was skeptical until I tried it. I'm sure it won't work every time.


----------



## Lurch2

My 801 is doing that too. Starts, idles, free revs but dies like you switched it off under load. Carb kit, new fuel lines, no better. Haven't had time to dig deeper.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Throw the suspect coil in the oven and bake it for a while. I was skeptical until I tried it. I'm sure it won't work every time.


How hot?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

my fresh rebuilt SEZA is doing that too. could easily be carb adjustment but already spent dsome time on that.
meanwhile, eating popcorn


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> How hot?


I did mine @ 250 degrees for 3 hours. I've got a big toaster oven that I use for heating side cases to R&R bearings. When it came out of the oven, my digital pyrometer showed the actual temp at 290 degrees.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Note to self: Snag a toaster oven from a garage sale for the garage.


----------



## cobey

Maybe I need to do that to the 500evl


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Note to self: Snag a toaster oven from a garage sale for the garage.


And a fryer for bearings.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And: An old dishwasher.

A triple dose of Cascade prolly remove paint.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Good morning. You guys still having a Charity Cut this weekend?


No charity cut this weekend. Can't get hold of the owner.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Trying to make one runner from two Craftsman 358.350210 (Poulan 295?). One bar stud missing and the other boogered. 
Already tossed the extra chassis/tanks. (Dummy!)

Regular 5/16" bolt won't work as the shank needs to be oversize.


----------



## SteveSS

Any guesses on this saw? Dolmar 111, maybe? I really don't know.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 460722
> 
> 
> Any guesses on this saw? Dolmar 111, maybe? I really don't know.


Looks like one


----------



## workshop

Changing an A/C compressor on the roof at work today.


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 460722
> 
> 
> Any guesses on this saw? Dolmar 111, maybe? I really don't know.


Look for a tag on the case below the clutch. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

My NEW SAW!!!!
Thanks, Allen. You're the best.


----------



## rburg

Christmas comes early for somebody.


----------



## workshop

My beard is covering up my smile, which is from ear to ear.
Yes, it is a Christmas present from my wife. She was wanting to surprise me Christmas morning, but the way the deal went it would have been impossible. I have a lot of saws and have had a lot more, but I've never had a brand new one, ever. A couple of newer ones, yes. Most of what I have, I have got from flea markets, garage sales or the scrap yard. A few I have received from good friends here. Those I cherish as I do my friends here.
This is my saw, there are many like it, but this one is mine. And it's new.


----------



## SteveSS

It's a beauty, Steve.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> My beard is covering up my smile, which is from ear to ear.
> Yes, it is a Christmas present from my wife. She was wanting to surprise me Christmas morning, but the way the deal went it would have been impossible. I have a lot of saws and have had a lot more, but I've never had a brand new one, ever. A couple of newer ones, yes. Most of what I have, I have got from flea markets, garage sales or the scrap yard. A few I have received from good friends here. Those I cherish as I do my friends here.
> This is my saw, there are many like it, but this one is mine. And it's new.



Good wives are great aren't they Steve.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good wives are great aren't they Steve.


Yep, she's a keeper.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> My beard is covering up my smile, which is from ear to ear.
> Yes, it is a Christmas present from my wife. She was wanting to surprise me Christmas morning, but the way the deal went it would have been impossible. I have a lot of saws and have had a lot more, but I've never had a brand new one, ever. A couple of newer ones, yes. Most of what I have, I have got from flea markets, garage sales or the scrap yard. A few I have received from good friends here. Those I cherish as I do my friends here.
> This is my saw, there are many like it, but this one is mine. And it's new.


You will like it, it's a beast  really glad for you......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl it's Friday .


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas. New Jonsered in the family.


----------



## hseII

BaHaHaHaHaHa. 

That's Awesome!!


----------



## bigtuna

Morning everone, been workin the overnite crew. For last few wks. Highly overrated. I do not recommend it for anyone. Lol. Beautiful saw steve.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well all is right in the world (as of 0646 in the am): I have a good cup of coffee, the day before Pheasant and quail season off to get ready for it and just heard the George Jones Friday song... I'm smiling! The icing on the cake would be if the kids had the day off to play, snuggle, fight and otherwise.


----------



## sawnami

HL Supply is having a Black Friday sale until midnight tonight. 

http://www.hlsproparts.com/dealoftheday.asp


----------



## concretegrazer

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas. New Jonsered in the family.


That turned out great!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Heading to Branson in about an hour. I found a new (i think it is new) kinetic splitter: Rapid Split. Looks like a nice machine made in USA (I think). Anybody ever heard of them?

http://www.rapidsplit.com/HOME.aspx


----------



## Homelite410

The story on the 281 is that the main bearing are wore to the point of letting the flywheel contact the coil.. It will clear fine at setting but at an idle it knocks and dies.


----------



## sunfish

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Heading to Branson in about an hour. I found a new (i think it is new) kinetic splitter: Rapid Split. Looks like a nice machine made in USA (I think). Anybody ever heard of them?
> 
> http://www.rapidsplit.com/HOME.aspx


Was a lot of talk about this splitter on the firewood forum a year or so ago. Seem like it isn't as 
good as the original Super Split.


----------



## sawnami

Good find Mike!


----------



## sam-tip

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Heading to Branson in about an hour. I found a new (i think it is new) kinetic splitter: Rapid Split. Looks like a nice machine made in USA (I think). Anybody ever heard of them?
> 
> http://www.rapidsplit.com/HOME.aspx





The thing I noticed is only 80lb flywheels. SS HD is 90 lbs and SS SE is 100 lbs. The weight does make a difference. Did not see how much $$$$


----------



## sunfish

sunfish said:


> Was a lot of talk about this splitter on the firewood forum a year or so ago. Seem like it isn't as
> good as the original Super Split.


I might be thinking of the Rapid Fire? There are a few copies on the market now.


----------



## sam-tip

We had split second splitters bring two splitters to our fall charity cut.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Was a very nice day today.Hope every one enjoyed it.


----------



## workshop

Talk about idiots.
Someone in Springfield tried to rob a bank today,
At the drive through. 
Needless to say, it didn't work.


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> Talk about idiots.
> Someone in Springfield tried to rob a bank today,
> At the drive through.
> Needless to say, it didn't work.


I'd liked to have been a fly on the wall when they hatched that hair-brained idea. I can just imagine the conversation.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Most criminal's aren't the sharpest.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Most criminal's aren't the sharpest.


We got some around here that can steal the stink out of crap without
Disturbing the pile......
Multiple criminal networks, they watch to see when people come and go and 
Clean out houses, they rob farmers while they plant or harvest......
Rat basturds even take money from church plates if giving an
Opportunity. We have several people keep an eye on the offering
Plate, it's a sad deal


----------



## shorthunter

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 460722
> 
> 
> Any guesses on this saw? Dolmar 111, maybe? I really don't know.



Most likely a 111 or 115. Check under the clutch cover for a metal ID tag


----------



## shorthunter

You can also look at the transfers. 115 is a closed port saw, 111 is an open port saw


----------



## 67L36Driver

With multiple services at St. Francis, some parishioners have taken to watching the parking lot for break ins.
And, women are dragging their purse to communion.


----------



## SteveSS

shorthunter said:


> Most likely a 111 or 115. Check under the clutch cover for a metal ID tag


I'll take a gamble on it. It's three+ hours away so I can't look at it in person, but I have a buddy in the area to grab it for me. The guy selling it says the tag is unreadable.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

SteveSS said:


> I'll take a gamble on it. It's three+ hours away so I can't look at it in person, but I have a buddy in the area to grab it for me. The guy selling it says the tag is unreadable.



Most likely covered in crude.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Everyone must be on vacation. Morning all.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Kenneth. Looks like we beat Carl out of the rack today. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Turned cool so I sleep late.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## workshop

Morning Kenneth, Steve, Carl.

Going to scout a place to cut firewood today, maybe drop a few.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I've been messing with a Poulan 295 type. (Craftsman 46cc w/18 or 20" bar)
The four screws that hold the engine in the chassis get loose on these and fall out.

What a POS

If you are presented with one, turn it upside down and look.

Actually all the box store Poulans have the same type problem.


----------



## cobey

I'm supposed to have a guy comming with a splitter......
He is late...... dang.......
Got new hoses and new anti freeze on the old truck last night and drove it to Pittsburg
Reached a top speed of 60 I didn't push it too hard on the old tires
One guy at the gas station told me he had been looking for one
A long time he wanted my number a told him I didn't want to sell
He said he hated me and laughed


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Morning Kenneth, Steve, Carl.
> 
> Going to scout a place to cut firewood today, maybe drop a few.



You are just wanting an excuse to run said new saw.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You are just wanting an excuse to run said new saw.


Yep, yep. You got that right.


----------



## workshop

Wife got a video of me using my saw for the first time, taking down an old Oak. 28 inch bar and using the full length. It will take a bit to load the video. 
One thing you can't see in the video is me smiling. Man, this thing is NICE. Gobbs of power and soooo smooth.


----------



## workshop

How to load a video from a phone. We can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## sam-tip

Load the video to youtube.com Then share the video in youtube. Then copy the shared link in the media/film icon. You will need to setup a you tube account.


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> Load the video to youtube.com Then share the video in youtube. Then copy the shared link in the media/film icon. You will need to setup a you tube account.


Thanks, Doug. We're trying it now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## workshop

Ok guys here you go. Wife was to scared to get to close.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Ok guys here you go. Wife was to scared to get to close.




HAHAHA


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

She must of been from what I could see it looked good.


----------



## workshop

When I clicked play, I was able to zoom the picture.


----------



## awol

Glad ya got it in some wood! I'll be kind of anxious to try it after you've put a few gallons of gas through it, to see if it gets any stronger.


----------



## Hedgerow

That saw was a dandy..
Steve gots one of the best ported 390's around right there.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Matt is that a timing wheel I see?


----------



## cobey

Tested the new super XL muffler yesterday
Found the hole in the power band I had lost.....
Sounds good too
The 064 has an air leak I havnt found


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 461384


 'Nuther 390!

Hey Cobey, bring that junky old 064 ta Matt's in December, and I'll replace it with a good one!

Here is how your 390 did in Kentucky Steve.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> 'Nuther 390!
> 
> Hey Cobey, bring that junky old 064 ta Matt's in December, and I'll replace it with a good one!
> 
> Here is how your 390 did in Kentucky Steve.
> View attachment 461395


I'll bring it, you can see what it does,


----------



## concretegrazer

Bet your still grinning ear to ear Steve. I think my 390 must've heard it running cause its hiding under the workbench.


----------



## rburg

It is amazing how fast a man can move when a tree starts falling. That tree was a good one to break a new saw in.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

good morning all.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Kenneth. And everyone else. Stopped by Dad's yesterday to grab a load of wood. Probably go back today for another. All stuff that we cut and split early this year or late last year. Gotta get it transported and stacked. His piles are all but full at his house. Wondering how much wood he'll burn this year, since he just had the wells dug for a geothermal system.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Jim was by yesterday afternoon but no saw tinkering. Used Blondie's hot glue gun to mend the lint filter in his clothes dryer.
He kabbits while I overhauled the kitchen sink fixture. Finally no dripping faucet to irritate Barbara.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning slackers. Just got through eating donuts and drinking coffee at the hotel in Branson. Have a good one.


----------



## workshop

rburg said:


> It is amazing how fast a man can move when a tree starts falling. That tree was a good one to break a new saw in.


Yep, this old fat boy wasn't hanging around! 
Also, notice I didn't drop the saw.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> 'Nuther 390!
> 
> Hey Cobey, bring that junky old 064 ta Matt's in December, and I'll replace it with a good one!
> 
> Here is how your 390 did in Kentucky Steve.
> View attachment 461395


Alan you did a great job on that 390!
Steve probably has it under his bed .....


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Alan you did a great job on that 390!
> Steve probably has it under his bed .....


Only because Goldie wouldn't let me keep it IN the bed.


----------



## cobey

My buddy Justin, that helped me split yesterday gave me his baby to fix.....
Another 024 
All messed up..... but cylinder is good and has spark 
So I have most the other parts. He as other saws but uses the 024
And 017 with the fully adjustable carb the most


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Only because Goldie wouldn't let me keep it IN the bed.


Remember the pics with the dodgegeeks and there saws in the bed lol 
Good stuff


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Dolmar 540 won't be going to GTG as it found a new home.[emoji15]


----------



## cobey

I'm going to Joplin to sell a saw today,
And get the wife olive garden


----------



## lumberjackchef

This was kinda cute too!!






Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Awwwww a little Hooskie. Isn't that cute?


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> This was kinda cute too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## 67L36Driver

I dislike 'what's it worth' but what would be a fair value on the P-51?





The fellow north of town with the humongous wood is interested.


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> This was kinda cute too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


I'll bet that was a painful birth.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> I dislike 'what's it worth' but what would be a fair value on the P-51?
> View attachment 461541
> 
> View attachment 461545
> 
> 
> The fellow north of town with the humongous wood is interested.



I'm terrible at pricing saws. But it IS 82cc. That alone should shoot the price up. Plus, knowing you, Carl, with the excellent work you do, I'd throw $350-up out there. If you don't have to take him to the hospital after that, you're in range.


----------



## workshop

Checked out another cut site today. 40 acres a business friend owns. Put yellow caution tape around 20 or 25 trees. Mostly hillside stuff. Anywhere from 8 inches to 24, at least. Crude tractor path leading up to it. Remember cutting at Bull Creek? Crossing that stream and climbing that hill to the field on top? Well, no stream, but no field up top to turn around, either. There are a couple of turn around spots, though. Most of the trees are within 30 feet of the trail. Was thinking, drop the trees, most will go downhill, cut into logs then hook up a cable type system and pull down the hill to a more work able spot at the bottom. Maybe some tractor work, dont know. 
Seems like each place we've cut at has its own set of problems. But there is a lot of wood to be had. Most are live but a few standing dead.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dead pine fell over down at the FOP lodge hall. Good fun cutting it up tomorrow or Tuesday.[emoji6]




I've been pestering the son in law to let me drop it. And the two next to it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi shot him a deer tonight..
We just ate the tender loins..
Venison is good, but it ain't beef.
Lol..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Levi shot him a deer tonight..
> We just ate the tender loins..
> Venison is good, but it ain't beef.
> Lol..


Yep..... beef is still
King of meats....... but that good deer you all made last
November was the best I have had.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Rainy and wet. Time to get started men.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

What's the story on the Barker Kenneth? Get it also?


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody. 

What happened to the last charity cut spot Steve?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> What's the story on the Barker Kenneth? Get it also?



 call me after 2:30 we will talk.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. 50 degrees and rainy here. Have a good one.


----------



## cobey

The old cnc is clunking along.....
Yee haw........


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Good Morning everybody.
> 
> What happened to the last charity cut spot Steve?


We still have it. Was finally able to get them on the phone Friday night. But to late for a charity cut. That video of me Saturday is at their place. Was able to get 7 trees down and bucked into logs. They have a back hoe that they are using to pile the logs in a central location. 
The second site I was at Sunday is mostly live trees. Thinking it's better to cut and buck, then leave it to season. 
Haven't decided, still thinking on that one.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

what barker you talkin bout?


----------



## cobey

Does anyone know if 026 antivibe bushings fit an 024, and best source for them, what's ddaves ebay name? ??


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> what barker you talkin bout?


Check KC C'list.
Kenneth drug home the Mall 2MG. Barker is 30 bux. Also a Sears 748(?)


----------



## cobey

Sears is a David Bradley 
I gave 3 to Steve last November at Matt's


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Check KC C'list.
> Kenneth drug home the Mall 2MG. Barker is 30 bux. Also a Sears 748(?)



That Barker looks interesting.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> That Barker looks interesting.


Not more than twenty miles from Kenneth.

I am absolutely out of room.....................................


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> what's ddaves ebay name? ??



dssjms

http://www.ebay.com/usr/dssjms?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Check KC C'list.
> Kenneth drug home the Mall 2MG. Barker is 30 bux. Also a Sears 748(?)


758


67L36Driver said:


> Not more than twenty miles from Kenneth.
> 
> I am absolutely out of room.....................................


So am I 



sawnami said:


> That Barker looks interesting.



I can pick it up for you in the next day or two.


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> Does anyone know if 026 antivibe bushings fit an 024



024, 026, and 260 are all the same. I have a very good used set here if you'd like them. Nice and rubbery. I don't have the little white caps that go on them though. Pass me a PM with your address.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Everyone OK with the weather? Tornados in November? What the heck.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sarah just damp and dreary.


----------



## SteveSS

Same here. Wet and sloppy.


----------



## Hinerman

All good here. What Kenneth said ^^^^^.


----------



## 67L36Driver

A new clutch for an 041 is 90 bux.

Yikes!!

I ordered the three shoes and the springs.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> 758
> 
> So am I
> 
> 
> 
> I can pick it up for you in the next day or two.



Thanks for the offer Kenneth, but I probably should hold off until I get some of my projects under control.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

It is pouring rain. Buckets of it. Morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!

Yes, lots of rain this am. Not cutting up pine tree today.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is pouring rain. Buckets of it. Morning


 
Same here Kenneth. Flash flood type raining. Have a good day everybody and be safe.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Same weather here. Lot's and lot's of rain. Have a good one.


----------



## Lurch2

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Everyone OK with the weather? Tornados in November? What the heck.



It's always tornado season down here.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It is pouring rain. Buckets of it. Morning


We've moved to barrels here Kenneth.
Ain't seen this much water in a long time..


----------



## workshop

My rain gauge showed 4 inches when I left the house. Hasn't got up into the shop, yet. Hopefully my new guttering job is doing the trick.


----------



## Hedgerow

I need a bigger culvert under the driveway.


----------



## sunfish

Plenty of rain over here to the east. 

We'll likely get flooded in (have to cross a creek to get out) but that's OK.


----------



## SteveSS

I'm just about as happy as I can be to have a dry basement during this rain.


----------



## concretegrazer

Only 2” in the gauge so far...


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Only 2” in the gauge so far...


Don't worry.. All the stuff running off here is headed your way!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

good morning all you waterlogged types. I believe my driveway is moving to the county road.


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> Don't worry.. All the stuff running off here is headed your way!



Then I'm gonna need a boat.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I wonder how Nate's new culvert is working.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Then I'm gonna need a boat.


Pics of the floating cows?


----------



## sawnami

No more three ton of gravel washed down the driveway since the road construction. We now have an asphalt driveway. Now just have to be concerned about no downhill traction in the winter with a 30" pine at the bottom to "catch" you. I think I may miss the gravel. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> No more three ton of gravel washed down the driveway since the road construction. We now have an asphalt driveway. Now just have to be concerned about no downhill traction in the winter with a 30" pine at the bottom to "catch" you. I think I may miss the gravel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I'm buying stock in Ice melt..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been raining all day we needed it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Been raining all day we needed it.


Yup.

'Two Geezers Logging' got the FOP pine about half cut up and a couple days of wood drug down to Halls.

Jim and I both tired. Too much age and cigarettes between us.

Where is the ibprufin.........


----------



## workshop

Got 2 3/4 inches rain at the house today. Looks like my guttering project has worked. . I had cut a plastic 55 gallon drum in half, a few years ago, and sunk it in the ground outside the shop entrance with 2 electric pumps in it to pump water runoff around the shop to the downhill side. Worked good most of the time, except when I forget to plug it in.  The original guttering on the rear of my house just dumped at the rear corner and would run down to the front of the shop. I put up new guttering and changed the down spout to run to the front, where it drains to the street. Really happy.


----------



## cobey

My wife found this terrorist outside last week

Smart but a pita......


----------



## cobey

Found two 13" Homelite bars that fit XL 12, or super XL' s
They will work good for shelf saws I use every once in a while.
Got them for $15 a peice


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Found two 13" Homelite bars that fit XL 12, or super XL' s
> They will work good for shelf saws I use every once in a while.
> Got them for $15 a peice



Hmmm. Maybe make good racing bars, too.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hmmm. Maybe make good racing bars, too.


Most my racing is on hold for now, I can't bend down 
And grab the saw up without hurting myself. I 
Can goof around but have to save my back for work
Pretty slow in the woods now too. I have had it looked at
Again but they won't do anything until it gets worse


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Most my racing is on hold for now, I can't bend down
> And grab the saw up without hurting myself. I
> Can goof around but have to save my back for work
> Pretty slow in the woods now too. I have had it looked at
> Again but they won't do anything until it gets worse



Yeah, you and Goldie are in the same boat. Her back is still bothering her, too. Although she is getting better. 
And I finally learned how to fold a double barrel slingshot.


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> I finally learned how to fold a double barrel slingshot.


----------



## cobey

I received to chains I bought on line
(2) 84 driver LGX chains for the price of woodland pro chain


----------



## Hedgerow

I just sharpened a woodland pro chain..
Cuts pretty good..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim commented that splitting the pine it was all ganarly at the branches.[emoji14]

I wonder if I just cut the clear lengths and reduce the troublesome knots to four inch thick cookies.[emoji848]

I.E. More test cuts for my resurrected mag turds.[emoji6]


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I just sharpened a woodland pro chain..
> Cuts pretty good..


 grinder?
30 55 10? I like the woodland pro chain
It's just not as nice to hand file as LGX chains


----------



## cobey

But wp holds the edge good
But when I hit something no fun to fix..... with a file


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> grinder?
> 30 55 10? I like the woodland pro chain
> It's just not as nice to hand file as LGX chains


True..
But once filed, it cut good.
Key seems to be remove the material under the edge, but not the top plate much.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> True..
> But once filed, it cut good.
> Key seems to be remove the material under the edge, but not the top plate much.


Yep..... I copied what the LGX looks like


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning folks.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Need more pills.............

And, coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Kenneth..

Hey Carl!
Only 10 more truckloads to go..
You got this...
Lol..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin Kenneth..
> 
> Hey Carl!
> Only 10 more truckloads to go..
> You got this...
> Lol..


Corn or beans?


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Windy day out there. There's a mouse out in my mud room that likes to taunt me my piling up deer corn in the corner and eating the peanut butter from the mouse trap. He's a slick little booger. Cleaned the mouse trap off twice now without getting caught in it. I ain't even mad at him. He's good.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. Windy day out there. There's a mouse out in my mud room that likes to taunt me my piling up deer corn in the corner and eating the peanut butter from the mouse trap. He's a slick little booger. Cleaned the mouse trap off twice now without getting caught in it. I ain't even mad at him. He's good.


 
Peanut butter has never worked consistently for me. The smart ones clean it right off. Cheese, on the other hand, never fails IMO.

I hope that wind blows and blows. I need my wood and woodlot to dry up a bit.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Corn or beans?


For Carl? 
Firewood..


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hinerman said:


> Peanut butter has never worked consistently for me. The smart ones clean it right off. Cheese, on the other hand, never fails IMO.
> 
> I hope that wind blows and blows. I need my wood and woodlot to dry up a bit.


when you are sufficiently po'd you can get him with some of that sticky trap stuff. one foot in that stuff and he's trapped forever. if you try to remove him from the trap you will leave his foot there. go ahead, ask how I know.


----------



## Hinerman

jerrycmorrow said:


> when you are sufficiently po'd you can get him with some of that sticky trap stuff. one foot in that stuff and he's trapped forever. if you try to remove him from the trap you will leave his foot there. go ahead, ask how I know.


 
Yes, the sticky traps work as advertised; there is no escaping them. I prefer the conventional traps that kill 'em on contact, and are reusable.


----------



## SteveSS

He slipped up just a while ago and got his neck wrung. Mouse 2 : Me 1, but I still win.


----------



## USMC615

SteveSS said:


> He slipped up just a while ago and got his neck wrung. Mouse 2 : Me 1, but I still win.


They are crafty. They'll lick so lightly at peanut butter and cheese and get it all 90% of the time. If using a spring type trap that most folks use, take a small piece of pecan/walnut and wedge it into the little toothed barrel that holds the bait...they can't stand it...they'll go to gnawing to get at it...and pretty soon the 'hammer' comes down. It'll get'em every time...guaranteed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Yes, the sticky traps work as advertised; there is no escaping them. I prefer the conventional traps that kill 'em on contact, and are reusable.


If you want some sheer entertainment, Toss the live mouse and sticky trap outside for the cat to deal with..
Now THAT'S fun!!
Cat pounces, gets stuck, sheer terror for the cat... But he can't resist, so he just eats the mouse down to the feet like 4 little popsickle sticks...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mouse tip #1: If you have a car/truck that sits for extended periods, check all over the engine bay and exhaust for nests.
More than a few have been burned to the ground 'cause of the little m'f'ers.


----------



## workshop

Had a Vole get into the house one time. Got the bright idea of using a 22 bird shot on him. Spent an hour cleaning guts off the wall in the den. 
Not to mention what Goldie thought of the whole idea.


----------



## USMC615

workshop said:


> Had a Vole get into the house one time. Got the bright idea of using a 22 bird shot on him. Spent an hour cleaning guts off the wall in the den.
> Not to mention what Goldie thought of the whole idea.


Lol...I can imagine.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Darn, missed a chance for 'Funniest Home Videos'.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pioneer P-51 found a new home.

Soon, I won't have anything interesting to bring south. [emoji15]


----------



## jetmd

Carl, I got a project for you if you are interested/need/want a little job?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Pioneer P-51 found a new home.
> 
> Soon, I won't have anything interesting to bring south. [emoji15]


I might have something interesting, Carl.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> I might have something interesting, Carl.



I'm not Carl but you have my interest up.


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Had a Vole get into the house one time. Got the bright idea of using a 22 bird shot on him. Spent an hour cleaning guts off the wall in the den.
> Not to mention what Goldie thought of the whole idea.


Step dad once took out a rat in the house with the .357 in the middle of the night. What a way to be jolted awake for a 12 year old! Never forget that one........

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Carl, I got a project for you if you are interested/need/want a little job?


I'm listening.[emoji15]

I do have a client's 034 and MS260 to clean up and evaluate. Both likely major rebuild.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Took maybe twenty minutes to buck the pine log into 18" lengths. Orphan Olympyk is a good runner/cutter.
Forgot to take pics.
Before:


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Had a Vole get into the house one time. Got the bright idea of using a 22 bird shot on him. Spent an hour cleaning guts off the wall in the den.
> Not to mention what Goldie thought of the whole idea.



Probably sounded like a good idea at the time.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Mouse tip #1: If you have a car/truck that sits for extended periods, check all over the engine bay and exhaust for nests.
> More than a few have been burned to the ground 'cause of the little m'f'ers.



Those little buggers are money makers for us. We've had the same vehicle towed in the next day after repairs with the same harnesses eaten up.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Had a Vole get into the house one time. Got the bright idea of using a 22 bird shot on him. Spent an hour cleaningguts off the wall in the den.
> Not to mention what Goldie thought of the whole idea.


My dad has a scar on his head from shooting rat's in an abandoned house
And having something fly back and hit his head


----------



## old cookie

We had a rat get into my wifes car at a wire going to the sparkplug coil.It hac a nice little nest on top of the motor. Fixed that it came back the next night ,another nest chewed on the wire but didn't cut it.We started parking her car in front of the house .it got in my truck.Moved my truckand her car for a week or so it finally moved on.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all. Snows a coming!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> Morning all. Snows a coming!



I hope you are greedy and don't share. I'm ready for cold weather but not the white stuff. Good morning


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I hope you are greedy and don't share. I'm ready for cold weather but not the white stuff. Good morning


Hush you! I am so not ready yet!


----------



## cobey

old cookie said:


> We had a rat get into my wifes car at a wire going to the sparkplug coil.It hac a nice little nest on top of the motor. Fixed that it came back the next night ,another nest chewed on the wire but didn't cut it.We started parking her car in front of the house .it got in my truck.Moved my truckand her car for a week or so it finally moved on.


Hey cookie


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Bottom end of the 034 feels tight yet. Maybe not necessary to split the crankcase. Has a flippy cap tank/handle on a screw in oil tank crankcase. Prolly an old fix.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning all.

Got another rat story. About 15-2o yrs ago my wife started her Mazda and turned on the heat, the fan made an awful noise then started to stink like crazy; it was gross. I checked it out but took it to the dealership. They tore the dash apart and found a rat had gotten into the duct work. It's head was on the fan, which was grinding it's face and teeth when turned on. They cleaned and disinfected it...better them than me.


----------



## sawnami

We've had a couple of Chevy Cruzes come in with a complaint of no power. They both had a rat "cork" head first in the air inlet tube. Talk about a rough way to die trying to take in a breath in a vacuum. :-0


----------



## Homelite410

I shot a big ole rat I'm my garage with an old ruger single six and bird shot.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Probably sounded like a good idea at the time.



I don't drink, but it was one of those 'Here, hold my beer moments'.


----------



## cobey

Anyone have an extra 610 carburetor? 
Or know where I can get a kit for a zama carb?


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Anyone have an extra 610 carburetor?
> Or know where I can get a kit for a zama carb?


PM 610?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> PM 610?


Yep


----------



## cobey

Old faithful is messing up


----------



## cobey

Haven't found a kit for the zama


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Anyone have an extra 610 carburetor?
> Or know where I can get a kit for a zama carb?


I think I, do but it's encased in a brick of oily sawdust. I'll check my parts inventory for a kit when I get home. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

If Steve doesn't have a kit, I've probably got a carb for it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> If Steve doesn't have a kit, I've probably got a carb for it.



Says the McCinderblock magnet.[emoji33]


----------



## cobey

Brother in law bran using the brick even running fat .... he loves his 1st saw


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Nice Fall evening.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Nice Fall evening.



Absolutely....


----------



## Hinerman

Delivered 1.333 cord of oak to a first time customer. After seeing it, he told me he wanted 1.333 cord more after deer season...December 1st or so. Reloaded a face cord of mixed woods and delivered it to another first time customer. He told me he wanted 4-5 more. He wants me to bring him one every 3 weeks.


----------



## cobey

Getting cold now


----------



## workshop

Thank goodness.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Delivered 1.333 cord of oak to a first time customer. After seeing it, he told me he wanted 1.333 cord more after deer season...December 1st or so. Reloaded a face cord of mixed woods and delivered it to another first time customer. He told me he wanted 4-5 more. He wants me to bring him one every 3 weeks.


Raise your price....
Lol...
Seasoned wood is damn near impossible to buy.


----------



## Hedgerow

Neighbor brought 8 chains and an 028 super over to deal with..
These 028's are like bad penny's..
They just keep showing up..

Can someone make them go away???!!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Neighbor brought 8 chains and an 028 super over to deal with..
> These 028's are like bad penny's..
> They just keep showing up..
> 
> Can someone make them go away???!!



Hey 024's are ones that come here
I have 4 in the shed and sold 2


----------



## cobey

Thanks to SS Steve for AV bushings for my buddy Justin's 024
It's his favorite saw...... He has helped me a bunch and really
A lot of people he is a good guy........
Thanks again Steve


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Ordered top end for clients 034. It's going to be a 'big bore' aka 036.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Neighbor brought 8 chains and an 028 super over to deal with..
> These 028's are like bad penny's..
> They just keep showing up..
> 
> Can someone make them go away???!!



Only takes one word NOOOOOOO.



67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Ordered top end for clients 034. It's going to be a 'big bore' aka 036.



Morning all I don't have to go back to work till Monday after ThanksgivingBad side of that I have to replace a shower tub in second bathroom.  I would just as soon work on a stihl as jack with this. These projects all ways go over budget.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Only takes one word NOOOOOOO.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all I don't have to go back to work till Monday after ThanksgivingBad side of that I have to replace a shower tub in second bathroom.  I would just as soon work on a stihl as jack with this. These projects all ways go over budget.


And with truck projects too


----------



## sawnami

Cobey, no Zama kit. Here's a pic of the carb. 






And I wasn't kidding about the brick of sawdust. I know that you would be surprised to know that it's locked up solid. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

You know that thing had to be running like a fine tuned machine before it's death eh?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sawnami said:


> Cobey, no Zama kit. Here's a pic of the carb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wasn't kidding about the brick of sawdust. I know that you would be surprised to know that it's locked up solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 steve, you really should do some cleaning at least once every 10 years.


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> steve, you really should do some cleaning at least once every 10 years.


Jerry, my idea of cleaning would be removing it from my saw inventory forever. [emoji39] All I wanted off of it was the trigger safety. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> You know that thing had to be running like a fine tuned machine before it's death eh?


Yep Matt. I think it met a fate similar to the rat in the air inlet I mentioned earlier. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

That makes the last one I had here look like a cherry.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Did I say I hate small home projects.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey, no Zama kit. Here's a pic of the carb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wasn't kidding about the brick of sawdust. I know that you would be surprised to know that it's locked up solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Steve do you know the kit it uses??
I found the super xl zama , but no number for the 610 carb


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh, no big washer behind clutch? All the other Steals have had one but not this 034.



Check with Jack Horner in the am.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Steve do you know the kit it uses??
> I found the super xl zama , but no number for the 610 carb


Repair kit: RB-1
Gasket & diaphragm kit: GND-1
Let me know if you want anything off of that saw. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

028 and 8 chains done..
I may or may not have given this one a little more bang..


----------



## Hinerman

Was off today. Planned on splitting wood all day, lol. Took boys to school, then took wife's car to get tires rotated and oil changed, went to RV shop to check on my RV, went to Lowe's to get parts to fix leaky toilet, then went to lunch. Got a call at lunch, one of my customers wants 1 1/3 cord of pecan, which I don't have stacked yet, while trying to take care of him another customer for another 1/3 cord of pecan shows up, got all that taken care of. By this time it is 1:15ish, so I split for a couple hours and go pick up boys from school, no more splitting for the day. Guess I will try to split again tomorrow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite 450, 74cc w/26" bar on Joetown C'list.

Asking 200 bux.

My dance card is full tomorrow.[emoji37]


----------



## Hedgerow

There is white **** falling from the sky..


----------



## SteveSS

Same here, Matt. Snowing pretty good at the moment. Hopefully it don't last too long. Morning folks.


----------



## cobey

Yep here too.....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah! None here!

Morning midlanders!

Jim hauled home the rest of the pine log.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sun is shining and we had 26 at 6am. strong north wind


----------



## sunfish

We have 60' of water line to get in the ground, trench mostly dug, rained a good bit last night and still raining, snowing too, trench probably full of mud now, cold out and windy. Oh well...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Don that stinks


----------



## Hinerman

25-26mph North wind here now, not as cold here so no snow.


----------



## workshop

Spitting snow here. Just enough to dust the downwind side of roofs. Got to change oil and trans fluid in mama's truck this weekend, make some more cabinet drawers for her pantry and get a few saw related things. 
Need to go check on my cousin. Living in a pickup camper at the local campground. He doesn't have the best of luck with women.


----------



## cobey

How about. ..I suck for cute nos bars


----------



## cobey

It works good, 13.5" with 53 drivers
I think 54 would allow an 8 pin
With a square chain 
They look cute / freakish 
On a super xl.....


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> How about. ..I suck for cute nos bars
> 
> View attachment 463013










Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V



OH......... PRETTY!!!!!!!
So many..... the graphics on the little
Bars I got today ...... I will find a 16" 
Someday...... if I why they seen so 
Attractive to me....... shiny stuff I guess


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> OH......... PRETTY!!!!!!!
> So many..... the graphics on the little
> Bars I got today ...... I will find a 16"
> Someday...... if I why they seen so
> Attractive to me....... shiny stuff I guess



That bar looks good on that saw Cobey. 

About 10 years ago I stumbled across a Mother Lode of Homelite bars. Sold around 50 of them on eBay and held a few back for future saw acquisitions.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bishops in Perry Kansas has a bunch of Homie bars hanging in their shop. I suspect they delt Homelites back in the '70's.


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> OH......... PRETTY!!!!!!!
> So many..... the graphics on the little
> Bars I got today ...... I will find a 16"
> Someday...... if I why they seen so
> Attractive to me....... shiny stuff I guess


My spelling looks like some hacker turd head,  I think I was commenting about how I really dig the plain steal and red "power tip bar" graphics. Everyone probably understood it as much as stuff
I usually post. ..... 
I'm kinda used to people making
This face  and this  then ending 
With this when I talk to them anyway. ..


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Bishops in Perry Kansas has a bunch of Homie bars hanging in their shop. I suspect they delt Homelites back in the '70's.


Oh...... I need to take a pile of
Money in there.....


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> My spelling looks like some hacker turd head,  I think I was commenting about how I really dig the plain steal and red "power tip bar" graphics. Everyone probably understood it as much as stuff
> I usually post. .....
> I'm kinda used to people making
> This face  and this  then ending
> With this when I talk to them anyway. ..



It's ok, buddy. I'm fluent in "Cobey".


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just be yourself Coby. We all like you the way you are.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> It's ok, buddy. I'm fluent in "Cobey".



 I'm glad a few are .......


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Just be yourself Coby. We all like you the way you are.


 thanks Carl


----------



## cobey

Sold the last of the orphan 024's .......


----------



## cobey

Hey, Kenneth


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hey Cobey come on up we can make a trip to Bishop's maybe we can get the retired guys to meet us there .


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Cobey come on up we can make a trip to Bishop's maybe we can get the retired guys to meet us there .


Sounds like a great winter outing


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hey Cobey come on up we can make a trip to Bishop's maybe we can get the retired guys to meet us there .


Tired guys is more accurate.[emoji849]

Try to check out a Homie 450 tomorrow.[emoji12]


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> These 028's are like bad penny's..
> They just keep showing up..
> 
> Can someone make them go away???!!



If they are cheap enough


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

here are some teasers


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Tired guys is more accurate.[emoji849]
> 
> Try to check out a Homie 450 tomorrow.[emoji12]



Carl, be aware that 450's and 550's are known for swapping bar oil for fuel through the tank divider. I've got a very low use 450 with that has the problem. Thinking of coating both tanks inside with Red-Kote. One of my parts sources has a new tank still in the box. Only $300. :-0


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> here are some teasers



OH MY!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, Bishops is a 'must see' if you are into oldies.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, be aware that 450's and 550's are known for swapping bar oil for fuel through the tank divider. I've got a very low use 450 with that has the problem. Thinking of coating both tanks inside with Red-Kote. One of my parts sources has a new tank still in the box. Only $300. :-0
> 
> View attachment 463196


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Homelite410

Let's have a gtg at bishops....


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Let's have a gtg at bishops....


Jim, Kenneth and I pitched that idea to them last year(?).
They seemed mildly interested.

They do an open house once a year.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Runs on choke but I think it sucked trash into the carb..







It will be weeks before I can get much deeper in him.

Bring it to GTG.


----------



## workshop

I wonder who is going to take the NASCAR championship?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I wonder who is going to take the NASCAR championship?



It won't be me or you Steve 
A customer came and picked up his saw
Sharpened 2 chains, and tuned it
It needs carb work..... but he is gonna bring it
Back later


----------



## shorthunter

workshop said:


> I wonder who is going to take the NASCAR championship?



Harvick


----------



## Hinerman

Gordon FTW


----------



## awol

I been hoping Gordon gets it also. Let me know how it comes out!


----------



## workshop

Kyle Bush.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ricky Bobby FTW....


----------



## Hedgerow

Actually got some wood put in the barn today..


----------



## cobey

Back to werk


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody. Have a good one...


----------



## Hedgerow

Monday mornings..

Seems like I never left the plant..

Ugh..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Got a couple cord stacked up yesterday. Long way to go still, but no shortage of wood to cut.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. Going to be a good day.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## thinkrtinker

I needed a laugh on Monday morning


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 463562


So, did ya get it?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> So, did ya get it?


Asked the wife if she wanted it. Being a bargain and all..

She wasn't interested...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

posted pix of my mac 10-10A rebuild over in the McCulloch thread if anyone wants to see some pix. On the other hand, even if yas don't wanna see some pix they're still there.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Very nice day.


----------



## SteveSS

Was a great day here, too. Great weather, a little work, and finished up shopping for the meal on Thursday. I'm hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fine morning it was. Cleaned up the MS260 carcass so I can pull the jug later.

Been gone to Liberty all day so have to check front porch for 034 parts when I get home.


----------



## Hinerman

Got all my oak split  BIG thanks to my friend Paul. He and his son (voluntarily) picked up my truck and splitter, went to my wood lot and started splitting my oak for a couple hours or so. Words can't express what kind of friend he is. I joined them when I got off work and we finished the oak. Sam and I delivered a "rick" of oak afterwords. My customer was down in his back. On the phone he told me he had someone to help him stack. His help bailed on him. I had to go pick up Isaac from tutoring so I left Sam to help him stack. Sam actually volunteered. Anyhow, the customer tipped Sam $25 for helping him  I could deliver and stack for $100/rick all day long. Those are northerner prices.


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> posted pix of my mac 10-10A rebuild over in the McCulloch thread if anyone wants to see some pix. On the other hand, even if yas don't wanna see some pix they're still there.



Well, Jerry, I hardly ever wander from this thread and the Homelite thread, but I had to check out your restoration job. Very nice! 

Saw some other interesting things. I guess I need to get out more.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Steve


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Just finished online training for Active Threat Response. Needless to say my adrenaline is pumping just thinking about being in that situation and how to react. I hope none of us, or our loved ones, are ever in that situation. Also, got a call last night to deliver 4 more rick today. Later.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Morning Steve


Morning Kenneth.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Good morning. Just finished online training for Active Threat Response. Needless to say my adrenaline is pumping just thinking about being in that situation and how to react. I hope none of us, or our loved ones, are ever in that situation. Also, got a call last night to deliver 4 more rick today. Later.



Is active politically correct for terrorist?


----------



## Hedgerow

Means the bastards are still alive and need to be made dead.. 
Post haste..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Means the bastards are still alive and need to be made dead..
> Post haste..


10-4 that all the visas need to be pulled.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Dirt bag with weapon is an 'active threat'?


----------



## 67L36Driver

A phone call from A lady in Ohio last night leads me to believe that my 034 piston/cylinder kit has been misdirected.[emoji37]

Way to go USPS![emoji849]


----------



## SteveSS

That's a pretty big misdirection. Wow!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Starting thanksgiving cooking


----------



## 67L36Driver

Turning the turkey roasting over to the son in law. He makes a wonderful turkey.


----------



## sam-tip

Already cooking the turkey? How long do you smoke the bird. I start my bird about 3 am Thursday with apple wood pellets.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sam-tip said:


> Already cooking the turkey? How long do you smoke the bird. I start my bird about 3 am Thursday with apple wood pellets.


Cooking a fresh ham. Turkey is my brothers this year. Wild cherry 3 hours wrap with foil and cook till done.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is active politically correct for terrorist?


 
Not necessarily, but it could be. Any active threat is a terrorist of some sort IMO.



Hedgerow said:


> Means the bastards are *still alive and need to be made dead*..
> Post haste..


 
Absofreakinglutely



67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Dirt bag with weapon is an 'active threat'?


 
This^^^^, an "active threat" means somebody, (whether it be a "terrorist" as we know it, a disgruntled employee, or some misguided teenager, etc.), who is active (meaning in the process) of inflicting mass murder in your facility, institution, or building. Think Columbine, Virginia Tech, Ft. Hood, and yes, the recent ISIS/terrorist attacks; unfortunately there are many more examples. There is no warning; you are basically a potential victim in the vicinity when it goes down. Help is not expected to arrive for 5-10 minutes or maybe longer, which can be an eternity in this situation.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Not necessarily, but it could be. Any active threat is a terrorist of some sort IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Absofreakinglutely
> 
> 
> 
> This^^^^, an "active threat" means somebody, (whether it be a "terrorist" as we know it, a disgruntled employee, or some misguided teenager, etc.), who is active (meaning in the process) of inflicting mass murder in your facility, institution, or building. Think Columbine, Virginia Tech, Ft. Hood, and yes, the recent ISIS/terrorist attacks; unfortunately there are many more examples. There is no warning; you are basically a potential victim in the vicinity when it goes down. Help is not expected to arrive for 5-10 minutes or maybe longer, which can be an eternity in this situation.



I.E.

Never comply..

Always fight... By whatever means necessary.


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Starting thanksgiving cookingView attachment 463733


I'm goin to smoke a turkey and a couple pork butts this year.


----------



## Hedgerow

I like BBQ for Thanksgiving..
Ship me some Don.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I like BBQ for Thanksgiving..
> Ship me some Don.


Matt, you know how to run a smoker. I know, I've been there. I'm still learnin...


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I like BBQ for Thanksgiving..
> Ship me some Don.


Wife just called, No pork butts in town. She's bringing a giant pork loin home? Last smoked loin I had was dry! Maybe I need to wrap it up good with bacon? You ever smoked one ?


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> Wife just called, No pork butts in town. She's bringing a giant pork loin home? Last smoked loin I had was dry! Maybe I need to wrap it up good with bacon? You ever smoked one ?



Mitch Weber made the very best one in Iowa I ever had. 
I have done it after trying the one he did.

Whole loin fat side up.
Smoker at 225-250 ish.
Brush oil on loin then sprinkle sea salt, black pepper, and a little garlic powder on both sides. 
(oil helps to stick spices on)
Meat thermometer in thick end.
Cook with dry oak for low smoke
Should take about 5 hrs to reach internal temp of 135-140
Pull and wrap heavily with foil.
Slice when ready to eat.
Key is the time/temp/ then wrap and rest.
Stuff is like meat candy.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> Mitch Weber made the very best one in Iowa I ever had.
> I have done it after trying the one he did.
> 
> Whole loin fat side up.
> Smoker at 225-250 ish.
> Brush oil on loin then sprinkle sea salt, black pepper, and a little garlic powder on both sides.
> (oil helps to stick spices on)
> Meat thermometer in thick end.
> Cook with dry oak for low smoke
> Should take about 5 hrs to reach internal temp of 135-140
> Pull and wrap heavily with foil.
> Slice when ready to eat.
> Key is the time/temp/ then wrap and rest.
> Stuff is like meat candy.


Thanks Matt. I will run with that.


----------



## concretegrazer

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mitch says the heating time of 5 hours gently up to just barely 140 is the kicker to juicy yet fully cooked.
Anyone who had it at the Iowa GTG would agree.
Best pork loin I've ever had.
I think he served it with some sort of cranberry stuff to dip it in to.
Who'da thunk that would have tasted good?
But it did..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Perfect day for smoking. :- It is a little breezy.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> I.E.
> 
> Never comply..
> 
> Always fight... By whatever means necessary.



That is an option. Not one they recommend unless it is a last resort; then it is on like Donkey Kong. There are the 3 E's; Elude-run; Evade-hide and be quiet; Engage-be quick, decisive, and as you said "whatever means necessary"...


----------



## Hinerman

Is there still a GTG on December 12th at Matt's? Haven't heard any talk of it lately...


----------



## rburg

Matt could always smoke that free cat he found the other day. I have heard they taste just like chicken.


----------



## cobey

rburg said:


> Matt could always smoke that free cat he found the other day. I have heard they taste just like chicken.


You have to try it first Randy ......


----------



## rburg

Put enough bbq sauce on it and it would probably still be pretty bad!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Is there still a GTG on December 12th at Matt's? Haven't heard any talk of it lately...


Yep..
I should get ready for it eh?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hmmmm. I only saw one house cat in Nam.

Company CO went to a dinner with the local village elders. Menu included monkey.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yep..
> I should get ready for it eh?


A pile of weiners and buns and were set..........
 a log or two and splitter trash in the burn pit......
 good times


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Hmmmm. I only saw one house cat in Nam.
> 
> Company CO went to a dinner with the local village elders. Menu included monkey.


.... no monkeys for me


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> A pile of weiners and buns and were set..........
> a log or two and splitter trash in the burn pit......
> good times


Might be bout like that Cobey...
Alan's bringing rabbit though, so we may get a little fancy... There may be some Vennison too..
But mostly perspective, and damn good conversation.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Hmmmm. I only saw one house cat in Nam.
> 
> Company CO went to a dinner with the local village elders. Menu included monkey.



I have a missionary friend who served in the Dominican Republic and the jungles of Costa Rica. Told me he has eaten cat, rat, snake, dog, and many other things. The one thing he couldn't bring himself to eat was monkey; the reason, it looked too much like a small child/human. The Costa Rican tribes loved them though. I think I would have to be near death to eat one myself. Hooray for the cow, chicken, catfish, and pig...


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I have a missionary friend who served in the Dominican Republic and the jungles of Costa Rica. Told me he has eaten cat, rat, snake, dog, and many other things. The one thing he couldn't bring himself to eat was monkey; the reason, it looked too much like a small child/human. The Costa Rican tribes loved them though. I think I would have to be near death to eat one myself. Hooray for the cow, chicken, catfish, and pig...


Had a buddy that served in nam, he came close to shooting someone
Thinking they were butchering / eating a baby......... that was his storie anyway


----------



## Hedgerow

I ain't eating no monkey..

I'd shoot one for being nasty..
But I ain't eating one..

I'm glad we don't have them here in the US.


----------



## cobey

1st girl friends mom got hit with gorilla
Poop a a zoo, it had so much velocity she had bruising
On her face and neck, the storie was that it knocked her out.
I did see the results, bad stuff. many years later I was watching a gorilla
Behind glass he was throwing turds so hard the window shook....
No monkey's for me..... little or big


----------



## sawnami

Any idea what model this Pioneer is?


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Any idea what model this Pioneer is?
> 
> View attachment 463902


1073, P-21 (ish).

P-26 if it has solid state ignition. Check for wire going from coil to underneath flywheel.

50 cc and with .325" X 16" good runner/cutter. 3/8" is a bit much.


----------



## Homelite410

Here is the crank,






Here is the main.





And the trubo.





Tell me how in the hell do you do this?


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Here is the crank,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the main.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the trubo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how in the hell do you do this?



I'd like to have been there to witness it. I wonder what max RPM is? 90-100?


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> 1073, P-21 (ish).
> 
> P-26 if it has solid state ignition. Check for wire going from coil to underneath flywheel.
> 
> 50 cc and with .325" X 16" good runner/cutter. 3/8" is a bit much.


Thanks for the info Carl. 
Local online auction with starting bid of $25. Anyone want me to bid on it for them? Says it's a runner. Broken air filter cover.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I was in till this as this is was I need for the one i have its a runner to.


sawnami said:


> . Broken air filter cover.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I was in till this as this is was I need for the one i have its a runner to.


Yeah, Kenneth. The cover looks like it was originally made pretty fragile.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

they are crap.


----------



## 67L36Driver

They come standard with a broken cover it seems. One of the online evilbay sellers has repops for 20 bux.

I have a P-26 with cute 16" roller nose bar. Really clean example. Pic later.


----------



## sam-tip

sawnami said:


> I'd like to have been there to witness it. I wonder what max RPM is? 90-100?



Big one like that turn about 200 - 300 rpm. About 9 million watt generator. Big ocean oil tankers will have two motors that big. 400 to 600 gallons per hour of fuel.


----------



## Homelite410

IIRC, it will move 1000# of freight 1000 miles on a gallon of oil.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Lurch2

sunfish said:


> Wife just called, No pork butts in town. She's bringing a giant pork loin home? Last smoked loin I had was dry! Maybe I need to wrap it up good with bacon? You ever smoked one ?



I do a lot of pork loin. Cut em into 2-3# sections & you won't dry out the ends trying to get the center up to temp. Gonna slice it up to serve anyway so don't really need it whole for presentation.


----------



## sunfish

Lurch2 said:


> I do a lot of pork loin. Cut em into 2-3# sections & you won't dry out the ends trying to get the center up to temp. Gonna slice it up to serve anyway so don't really need it whole for presentation.


I'll have to cut it, as it wont fit whole. My smoker is of the square & tall style with shelves.

I just remember having Pork Loin at Matt's and you were cutting it up. That was some good stuff! How'd I forget???


----------



## bigtuna

Mornin everone, been a few days, busy at work still workin some overnites. Inventory, then getting ready for black friday. Hope everyone has a good thanksgiving, God bless.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kid came by and picked up his 041. One less to trip over.[emoji849]


----------



## workshop

Hey Matt, 
What kinds of food do we need to bring? (I know, stupid question. Good food of course).


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> Is there still a GTG on December 12th at Matt's? Haven't heard any talk of it lately...





Hedgerow said:


> Yep..
> I should get ready for it eh?



Really bummed that I'm going to miss this. Work has me in Burton, MI from 12/7 - 12/11, and I'll probably be travelling home on 12/12. Sure do wish that I could come down and hang out though.


----------



## SteveSS

Spent pretty much all day today helping the wife prepare food for tomorrow, and keep the dishes clean so she can keep on doing the real work of preparing the feast. Everything is prepared and ready for the oven in the a.m. There's only going to be four of us so we opted for a pre-packaged Deep Fried Butterball breast from Sam's Club. Everything else was made from scratch. Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow with Family and Friends.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Hey Matt,
> What kinds of food do we need to bring? (I know, stupid question. Good food of course).


Not sure.. Whatever ya feel like Steve. I've not even planned anything yet. All I know for sure, is I plan on grilling various meats Friday night and probably Saturday also.


----------



## workshop

Goldie is in her finest element right now. Thanksgiving feast and Christmas feast are her thing.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Not sure.. Whatever ya feel like Steve. I've not even planned anything yet. All I know for sure, is I plan on grilling various meats Friday night and probably Saturday also.


We can bring breakfast stuff. Eggs, bacon, juice, etc.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> We can bring breakfast stuff. Eggs, bacon, juice, etc.


 I have secured the use of a giant mobile griddle that runs on propane. 
Mike will like it..
Lol


----------



## Homelite410

We will roll in late but I can make hash browns and gravy in the morning!


----------



## Hedgerow

And if were all real nice to Rebecca, she will be grilling fresh rabbit Saturday. 
The big fat juicy domestic ones.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> We will roll in late but I can make hash browns and gravy in the morning!


 How many folks from the Iowa clan are going to make it.?


----------



## workshop

Saw a big flat top style propane griddle at Lowe's the other day. I might see if they still have it Friday. 
Is it ok if we show up Friday ? Might be bringing one of the granddaughters, too.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> How many folks from the Iowa clan are going to make it.?


If all goes as planned we will have 8 in the rv. Doug, mike roush, myself, Jana, frank, Lee, mike Gott, and big Nate.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Saw a big flat top style propane griddle at Lowe's the other day. I might see if they still have it Friday.
> Is it ok if we show up Friday ? Might be bringing one of the granddaughters, too.


Absolutely.. I'm taking Friday off work.
The griddle I got is 1" thick stainless and about 24" x40" wide..
It's a dandy.. The saddle club uses it for all their functions.


----------



## Homelite410

So I can leave my stove home?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> So I can leave my stove home?


Yup!
But bring yer favorite utensil.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Yup!
> But bring yer favorite utensil.


The 70E?


----------



## awol

That thing still runs?!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> And if were all real nice to Rebecca, she will be grilling fresh rabbit Saturday.
> The big fat juicy domestic ones.




I knew there was a reason I liked her.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> The 70E?


If you can flip hash browns with that thang, who am I to question..?


----------



## Homelite410

awol said:


> That thing still runs?!


Like a banshee.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> That thing still runs?!


Hey Alan..
Bring that grate thing ya got.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> That thing still runs?!





Hedgerow said:


> Hey Alan..
> Bring that grate thing ya got.



I need a milled piece of lumber, 24x36x2 will work. Can be one whole piece or two 12s. Any species but pine: pecan, oak, locust, hedge, cedar, maple, hackberry, walnut. Either of you have anything? Is the mill going to be at the GTG?


----------



## Hinerman

Gas is $1.64 here. No-E is $1.94. Diesel: $1.95 How long will it last?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I need a milled piece of lumber, 24x36x2 will work. Can be one whole piece or two 12s. Any species but pine: pecan, oak, locust, hedge, cedar, maple, hackberry, walnut. Either of you have anything? Is the mill going to be at the GTG?


We can hook you up with that..
What ya gonna do with it?


----------



## awol

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Alan..
> Bring that grate thing ya got.


 Yessir.



Hinerman said:


> I need a milled piece of lumber, 24x36x2 will work. Can be one whole piece or two 12s. Any species but pine: pecan, oak, locust, hedge, cedar, maple, hackberry, walnut. Either of you have anything? Is the mill going to be at the GTG?


 I'll dig around and see what I can find. Book matched Walnut be OK?


----------



## Hedgerow

Quiet in here this morning.


----------



## thinkrtinker

The feast is being prepared...


----------



## thinkrtinker

Morning Matt


----------



## sunfish

Happy Thanksgiving folks!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. 
The smell of Thanksgiving feast is permeating the house this morning. For once, the gathering of family will not be at my house today. It will be at my daughter's house. 
There will be lots of logistics involved in getting all this food there. It reminds me of moving a 7 tier wedding cake in the bucket of a backhoe. Lots of careful loading. The stress of a 4 hour drive. Thank God she only lives 2 blocks away.


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Morning Matt


Mornin Lewis..
You gonna come up north in December?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning . And Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Happy turkey day!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

May each of ya have an enjoyable day. And may God bless you all


----------



## sawnami

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

We have the calm before the storm right now. [emoji1]

My Mom, our 3 kids and their families including 7 grandchildren and will be converging soon.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Quiet in here this morning.


Happy thanksgiving all .........


----------



## thinkrtinker

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My tummy is sooooo full.

Nap time.[emoji18]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> My tummy is sooooo full.
> 
> Nap time.[emoji18]



Yep
Night all.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## workshop

I'm sooooo stuffed. 


Think I'll get some more pie.


----------



## Hedgerow

And the rain has started..


----------



## workshop

Clouds are thickening up here, but hasn't started raining yet. Got a feeling it's not too far off, though.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Its been raining lightly here all day. Now its raining fairly hard.


----------



## workshop

Just checked the radar. Looks like it's halfway between Matt and I. Won't be long.


----------



## Homelite410

Iowa......... Is wet!


----------



## SteveSS

Had to let my belt out a little today. Still full, but not miserable like earlier. 

Rained for about ten minutes here an hour ago and then stopped. Hope we don't get much. Was hoping to get over and grab another load or two of fire wood tomorrow.

Cherry pie is taunting me from the kitchen. Ran out of ice cream. Hmmfff....


----------



## cobey

I'm in Joplin mo.at a family thanksgiving 
All is well, my brother in law is on board 
To meet you all on the 12th .....
He needs to run some cool saws
He has the bug


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mother just brought over a pile of leftovers. Half a pecan pie amongst it. Best wait for a tad more room in the tummy.[emoji7]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steady raining here since this morning. 34 degrees.

I may get the ice storm I was wishing for. Saw sale, one for the price of two.[emoji56]


----------



## Hedgerow

I can't take any more food..
Sharpened a chain and put the 36" bar back on the 9010..

All is right in my world now.


----------



## Hedgerow

With a full skip chain...


Where the hell did I come up with a full skip chain??
I don't think I've ever bought one.


----------



## Ken12

Good evening everyone. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Been awhile since I've been on here. Lotsa personal stuff I've been going through but all is well. Been reading up on some chainsaw talk and thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Any body want a Turkey Sandwich.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> With a full skip chain...
> 
> 
> Where the hell did I come up with a full skip chain??
> I don't think I've ever bought one.



All I have is 24" loops. its
Love / hate with my skip
Less to fix when it's torn up,
But slower , and when it's injured
It stops cutting ..... Will have to change
Chains or saw in mid cut or screw up a bar


----------



## workshop

Ken12 said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. Been awhile since I've been on here. Lotsa personal stuff I've been going through but all is well. Been reading up on some chainsaw talk and thoroughly enjoying it!


Hey buddy, good to see you back. I was wondering the other night what happened to you.


----------



## Ken12

workshop said:


> Hey buddy, good to see you back. I was wondering the other night what happened to you.


Thanks my friend. It's nice to be back.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well Matt my 9010 is about to come back from TN. Par of the problem was spotty fuel and impulse lines. It still pops a bit in the cut according to Randy, but it's bouncing off of the rev limiter.


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Well Matt my 9010 is about to come back from TN. Par of the problem was spotty fuel and impulse lines. It still pops a bit in the cut according to Randy, but it's bouncing off of the rev limiter.


good deal. 
Glad it was something small.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> We can hook you up with that..
> What ya gonna do with it?



Mine won't be this nice. But, want to do something like this: 












awol said:


> Yessir.
> 
> I'll dig around and see what I can find. Book matched Walnut be OK?



Don't see why not.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Yeah, I'm thinking I may have to pick up .404 bar for it.


----------



## Locust Cutter

What stove is that Hinerman?


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


>



What Sheriff Buford T. Justice said^^^^^^^  Great movie. Had a friend that memorized every line out of Sheriff Buford T. Justice's mouth; it was unbelievable how he could go on and on and never miss a beat. He had us laughing our heads off many times.


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> What stove is that Hinerman?



Not my stove. I stole pics from another site; but it is a Woodstock Fireview. Here you go:

http://www.woodstove.com/fireview


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope you southern brothers are doing good just saw, south of here Ice travel safe.


----------



## sawnami

€


----------



## Hinerman

Still raining here. Don't think it is getting cold enough to freeze.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Hedgerow said:


> You gonna come up north in December?




Am going to try and be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## thinkrtinker

Dumb Question

Races----formal cant or round log informal???????????????


----------



## sunfish

Rain Rain Rain

Smoking meat today (Thanksgiving today for us). Turkey went it at 6:30. Pork Loin goin in at 10:00. 

Thanks for the help Matt & Lurch, will let ya know how the loin goes.


----------



## USMC615

sunfish said:


> Rain Rain Rain
> 
> Smoking meat today (Thanksgiving today for us). Turkey went it at 6:30. Pork Loin goin in at 10:00.
> 
> Thanks for the help Matt & Lurch, will let ya know how the loin goes.


Low and slow temps...works like a champ every time. And no unnecessary opening the door/lid 'peeking', lol. Good luck with the smoking Don, they'll turn out fine.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Sure glad it's not cold enough to snow. Rained all night.


----------



## workshop

Raining here. No cutting this weekend.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Rain total .7" by 6 pm yesterday. A bit icy outside but nothing to worry over.

034/036 top end to hit my porch this am so I'll have some entertainment.


----------



## Hedgerow

thinkrtinker said:


> Dumb Question
> 
> Races----formal cant or round log informal???????????????


There will be cant's for playing in.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Still raining here. Don't think it is getting cold enough to freeze.


Pan on the back deck had 3.5" of water in it this morning.
Everything is running water everywhere.
Even my ditch is full.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Pan on the back deck had 3.5" of water in it this morning.
> Everything is running water everywhere.
> Even my ditch is full.


We've had about 3" and 1/2 " of ice on the fence.


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh yuk...


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We've had about 3" and 1/2 " of ice on the fence.


Snow I can deal with and actually enjoy. But keep the ice elsewhere.
Soon I will have wood heat again, after 30 years of not having it. Went and got a stove from Sutherlands. On clearance, along with all the stuff to put it in with. 
Wood heat feels so much better.


----------



## Hedgerow

When it comes to stoves and pipe...

Overkill on the installation allows one to sleep better at night.

Be generous on the chimney pipe!


----------



## USMC615

Hedgerow said:


> When it comes to stoves and pipe...
> 
> Overkill on the installation allows one to sleep better at night.
> 
> Be generous on the chimney pipe!


This...^^^


----------



## 67L36Driver

The 034/036 runs. We damn near ruined the clutch drum and brake band trying to run it with the brake set.

Stupid geezer! [emoji849] He set it to get clearence to install the top cover and forgot to release it. Now the plastic cover is melted.[emoji45]


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> When it comes to stoves and pipe...
> 
> Overkill on the installation allows one to sleep better at night.
> 
> Be generous on the chimney pipe!



I plan on triple wall stainless from the ceiling all the way through and out the roof. Haven't bought the pipe yet, but got a kit that has everything to penetrate the ceiling and roof and the cap. Planning on regular stove pipe from stove to ceiling. Also got a nice premade rock/concrete base for stove to sit on, then regular base to screw to the walls behind the stove to protect the walls against too much heat build up. 
Sutherland has 3 foot sections of triple wall for $93 each. Lowe's has it for $87 each. Stuffs expensive, but I want it done right. How far above the peak of my house should the chimney go? Was figuring 2-3 feet. How far from the wall should the stove be?


----------



## Locust Cutter

You'll have to check the directions for the clearances-to-combustibles measurements. If it doesn't come w/an owner's manual, look online and you should find it easily. It will tell you better. The newer air-tight stoves have a lot tighter clearances than the old style stoves, especially the 55gal barrel ones... I'd check on the pipe too as a lot of the newer 2-wall pipe is ctually better rated and more effective than the older 3-wall design. Do some homework fist and you might be thankful. There are 2 main Canadian brands that you see in a lot of installations and then a lot of smaller domestic ones. I have dura-vent pipe and it seems to work very well and has held up well, except for the paint on the initial run of pipe is burning off. The first story is painted and the next two are stainless. They're double-wall and going upstairs, when the stove is rocking I can put my hand on the pipe for about 2-5 seconds before it starts getting too hot to keep it there.

My 0.02¢


----------



## Locust Cutter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you southern brothers are doing good just saw, south of here Ice travel safe.


It's not too bad at all around Wichita as I had to go take care of my S.I.L's dog...



Hinerman said:


> Still raining here. Don't think it is getting cold enough to freeze.


You're lucky!!!



WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> We've had about 3" and 1/2 " of ice on the fence.


I have no idea what the moisture total has been here (rain gauge is on the fritz) but we have between 3/8"-5/8" of ice on just about everything... I've heard some good cracks out of my piss elms while I was splitting up some Hedge earlier today and am a bit concerned for my barn...


----------



## workshop

Duravent is what everybody seems to be selling down here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

It's NOT cheap, but it's good. The 4 areas I don't skimp on are Passenger Vehicle Tires, Wood Burning equipment, Tools and whatever the Boss wants...


----------



## shorthunter

Did anyone buy a pile of those square files?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I plan on triple wall stainless from the ceiling all the way through and out the roof. Haven't bought the pipe yet, but got a kit that has everything to penetrate the ceiling and roof and the cap. Planning on regular stove pipe from stove to ceiling. Also got a nice premade rock/concrete base for stove to sit on, then regular base to screw to the walls behind the stove to protect the walls against too much heat build up.
> Sutherland has 3 foot sections of triple wall for $93 each. Lowe's has it for $87 each. Stuffs expensive, but I want it done right. How far above the peak of my house should the chimney go? Was figuring 2-3 feet. How far from the wall should the stove be?


3' above roof peak should draft well.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the chain brake fiasco cleaned up and the chain sharpened to test only to discover the chain adjuster is fubared on the threads.[emoji22]
Off to Jack Horner's in the morning.


----------



## cobey

shorthunter said:


> Did anyone buy a pile of those square files?


I still have a few.....


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> I plan on triple wall stainless from the ceiling all the way through and out the roof. Haven't bought the pipe yet, but got a kit that has everything to penetrate the ceiling and roof and the cap. Planning on regular stove pipe from stove to ceiling. Also got a nice premade rock/concrete base for stove to sit on, then regular base to screw to the walls behind the stove to protect the walls against too much heat build up.
> Sutherland has 3 foot sections of triple wall for $93 each. Lowe's has it for $87 each. Stuffs expensive, but I want it done right. How far above the peak of my house should the chimney go? Was figuring 2-3 feet. How far from the wall should the stove be?



What stove did you get? The clearances for the stove and minimum flue night will be in the manual. If you go single wall on the stove pipe get the welded seem stuff. The snap together is a lighter gauge and will wear out much quicker. The double wall chimney is better than the triple and smaller in outer diameter if you're working in tighter quarters.

Single wall stove pipe minimum clearance is 18” . Double wall stove pipe is 6". Most class A chimney is 2".


----------



## workshop

concretegrazer said:


> What stove did you get? The clearances for the stove and minimum flue night will be in the manual. If you go single wall on the stove pipe get the welded seem stuff. The snap together is a lighter gauge and will wear out much quicker. The double wall chimney is better than the triple and smaller in outer diameter if you're working in tighter quarters.
> 
> Single wall stove pipe minimum clearance is 18” . Double wall stove pipe is 6". Most class A chimney is 2".



Manufacturer is United States Stove Co. Model 1100B. A little smaller than others I've seen, but works for me. Rated to heat 1100 square feet. Which is what my house is. My main purpose is for back up in case power goes down. Which sooner or later it will. 
Been reading on the different pipes online. I like the idea of welded seams for the under ceiling pipe. Also like the idea of stainless black double wall inside the house. Ill check around for the upper pipe. Really leaning towards triple wall for that. I'm just more comfortable with that in the attic.


----------



## shorthunter

cobey said:


> I still have a few.....



I would like to buy a couple at the GTG


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> Manufacturer is United States Stove Co. Model 1100B. A little smaller than others I've seen, but works for me. Rated to heat 1100 square feet. Which is what my house is. My main purpose is for back up in case power goes down. Which sooner or later it will.
> Been reading on the different pipes online. I like the idea of welded seams for the under ceiling pipe. Also like the idea of stainless black double wall inside the house. Ill check around for the upper pipe. Really leaning towards triple wall for that. I'm just more comfortable with that in the attic.




Triple wall uses air for insulation and double wall uses packed insulation. What I've read is the inner wall will stay warmer on the double helping draft and to keep the nastys from accumulating.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I may have an opportunity to acquire an "off-the-books" 550xp for $300 with a new P&C, Crank, Con-rod and seals due to previous owner's neglect. It was "destroyed" as a factory "warranty" and a new saw was swapped to the previous owner in it's place. Officially it's been destroyed and can never go to another dealer for ANY kind of warranty work. Unofficially it might make a good truck saw for me if I can come up with the funds... We'll see.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Triple wall uses air for insulation and double wall uses packed insulation. What I've read is the inner wall will stay warmer on the double helping draft and to keep the nastys from accumulating.


Them damn engineers just keep changing rules..
First it was double wall awesomeness, then even better, triple wall..
Now they come up with a better insul pack double... 
They do this just to torment us.. You know that, right?


----------



## Hedgerow

Just touched up a 115 drive link square filed chain.
After starting a fire in the shop stove of course..

It's freaking cold and damp out there...!!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Them damn engineers just keep changing rules..
> First it was double wall awesomeness, then even better, triple wall..
> Now they come up with a better insul pack double...
> They do this just to torment us.. You know that, right?



Sounds like saw builders


----------



## Locust Cutter

I have to set some $$$ aside to pick up the Pipe, T-cleanout/wall thimble and misc to hook up a furnace stove that my Wife's Uncle gave me. Then it'll be nice in the Winter. On the bright side it's a smoke dragon, so the econmy might not be the best but it will burn whatever I thrown in it.


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> It's freaking cold and damp out there...!



Better find the coveralls.


----------



## cobey

shorthunter said:


> I would like to buy a couple at the GTG


Cool they are $8 each, selling at cost


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Manufacturer is United States Stove Co. Model 1100B. A little smaller than others I've seen, but works for me. Rated to heat 1100 square feet. Which is what my house is. My main purpose is for back up in case power goes down. Which sooner or later it will.
> Been reading on the different pipes online. I like the idea of welded seams for the under ceiling pipe. Also like the idea of stainless black double wall inside the house. Ill check around for the upper pipe. Really leaning towards triple wall for that. I'm just more comfortable with that in the attic.



What diameter is your pipe Steve? I've got a couple short pieces of 8" that you can have. Also got a pair of pipe crimpers you're welcome to use.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Sleet and spitting snow out there in River City. 28 deg.

Changing to flannel lined jeans.


----------



## Hedgerow

Pot of black silk brewed. Check.
House stove lit. Check.
Shop stove lit. Check.

I think it's time to light the big brush piles!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If you can get them lit it is a perfect day for brush piles.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Couple quarts of red #2 and a starter ring will most generally get one lit.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Dang, if I don't get to Jack Horner's by noon it will be Monday before I can get the bits needed on the 034. Bar/chain adjuster and clutch springs.

I want this pup gone!


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Couple quarts of red #2 and a starter ring will most generally get one lit.


Lol..
Starter ring.. Check..


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Sleet and spitting snow out there in River City. 28 deg.



Brrr.... We have 39 degrees here, but it's too wet to do anything outside.. Morning folks. Coffee just finished.


----------



## 67L36Driver

034 runs and cuts.

Whew! Get rid of him.

Thirty and cloud cover here.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> What diameter is your pipe Steve? I've got a couple short pieces of 8" that you can have. Also got a pair of pipe crimpers you're welcome to use.


It's 6 inch. We're going to go around today to see if anybody has double wall insulated pipe today. I like the idea of higher temps and less creosote.


----------



## sawnami

Rainy day project. Took a 25 ft roll of brake line and made up a couple of "can't-be-had" rear brake lines for my Mom' s car. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Loading wood, our wood outreach 
At church is on the move , a man that has cancer is getting some today. 
Daron, (who got wood from our AS family here) is making the delivery. 
Me ,Daron, and Brandan along with our members have been getting the word out


----------



## USMC615

Don...didn't go back to hunt the outcome...how'd the bird and pork loin turn out? Something tells me...it got gone  Enjoy your day brother. 


Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish

USMC615 said:


> Don...didn't go back to hunt the outcome...how'd the bird and pork loin turn out? Something tells me...it got gone  Enjoy your day brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk


Pork was OK, Turkey Bird was very good! I over cooked the pork a bit and have never been a big fan of that cut. Like other parts of the hog mo better. Thanks for asking and have a great day yourself!


----------



## USMC615

sunfish said:


> Pork was OK, Turkey Bird was very good! I over cooked the pork a bit and have never been a big fan of that cut. Like other parts of the hog mo better. Thanks for asking and have a great day yourself!


You bet...if any leftovers on the dried out loin...splash a shot of chicken broth/beef broth, with a good tablespoon of butter, in a skillet, cut the loin into medallions, heat 'em up. Makes for some fine leftover groceries. Loins, with the absence of fat, are real picky on the grill, but they can certainly be 'rejuvenated'.


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Loading wood, our wood outreach
> At church is on the move , a man that has cancer is getting some today.
> Daron, (who got wood from our AS family here) is making the delivery.
> Me ,Daron, and Brandan along with our members have been getting the word out
> 
> View attachment 464769


Btw.....
I might be able to do a charity cut at my dad's this winter
If I do I will have my crap together..... I promise


----------



## USMC615

cobey said:


> Btw.....
> I might be able to do a charity cut at my dad's this winter
> If I do I will have my crap together..... I promise


Even in Ga, I like that post. My dad is from Ulysses, KS...born and raised.  Wish if nothing else, get over to a GTG with you folks. I think next year, I'll do a little pre-planning, take a good week off, head that way...if you mid-westerners will allow such...I ain't no logger nor treesmith...I cut what I cut for heat in my open fireplace in the living room and my workshop...but I can damn sure man a few grills at the same time. That oughta be worth something, lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Rainy day project. Took a 25 ft roll of brake line and made up a couple of "can't-be-had" rear brake lines for my Mom' s car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Old car? Sit on damp concrete floor?

We put new frame w/ brake & fuel lines under 'Old Blue' in '91. After years of salted roads did 'em in.


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Btw.....
> I might be able to do a charity cut at my dad's this winter
> _*If I do I will have my crap together..... I promise*_


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Old car? Sit on damp concrete floor?
> 
> We put new frame w/ brake & fuel lines under 'Old Blue' in '91. After years of salted roads did 'em in.



Gets around 300 miles a year put on it. The brake lines look like they came off of the Titanic. No rust anywhere else on the car.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Vet was getting soft in front of the rear wheels. Typical of the breed. One look at the brake lines clinched the deal.

Put a 'back dated' '78 parts counter frame under him.


----------



## workshop

After reading a lot about chimney pipe, I came to the conclusion that all are not created equal. Since I got the Duravent kit I figured I was committed to the same brand chimney pipe. Which narrowed it down to Home Depot or Sutherlands. Home Depot was cheaper and I found it in the Duraplus triple wall. Nice thing about this pipe is its the best of both worlds, from what I saw, ceramic wool insulation around the inner pipe, air gap around the outer. Stainless steel inner and stainless steel outer. Bought four 36 inch sections. I hope that's all I'll need, stuffs high dollar.
I'm thinking I'm in the wrong business. I could sell stoves at cost and make a killing on everything else that's needed to install it. Spent $330 for the stove and easily twice that for everything else. But, it's what the boss wanted. So that's what the boss gets.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> After reading a lot about chimney pipe, I came to the conclusion that all are not created equal. Since I got the Duravent kit I figured I was committed to the same brand chimney pipe. Which narrowed it down to Home Depot or Sutherlands. Home Depot was cheaper and I found it in the Duraplus triple wall. Nice thing about this pipe is its the best of both worlds, from what I saw, ceramic wool insulation around the inner pipe, air gap around the outer. Stainless steel inner and stainless steel outer. Bought four 36 inch sections. I hope that's all I'll need, stuffs high dollar.
> I'm thinking I'm in the wrong business. I could sell stoves at cost and make a killing on everything else that's needed to install it. Spent $330 for the stove and easily twice that for everything else. But, it's what the boss wanted. So that's what the boss gets.



Sort of like chain-link fence.


----------



## shorthunter

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sort of like chain-link fence.



And muzzleloaders


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> After reading a lot about chimney pipe, I came to the conclusion that all are not created equal. Since I got the Duravent kit I figured I was committed to the same brand chimney pipe. Which narrowed it down to Home Depot or Sutherlands. Home Depot was cheaper and I found it in the Duraplus triple wall. Nice thing about this pipe is its the best of both worlds, from what I saw, ceramic wool insulation around the inner pipe, air gap around the outer. Stainless steel inner and stainless steel outer. Bought four 36 inch sections. I hope that's all I'll need, stuffs high dollar.
> I'm thinking I'm in the wrong business. I could sell stoves at cost and make a killing on everything else that's needed to install it. Spent $330 for the stove and easily twice that for everything else. But, it's what the boss wanted. So that's what the boss gets.




Looking at the manual online says you need 11' minimum flue height. So hopefully you won't need it all.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Workshop, don't feel too bad. When Shalie and I bought this house there was no stove. A lof of tile work later we were ready to put one in. The Pacific Energy Alderlae T-6 I bought new was $2100. The flue components and installation (which was horribly done) brought the bill to $5K and change.... Now, has it been worth it? Yes. I've made all of that money back in un-burnt propane and am laughing all of the way to the bank. If I did it again though, I'd do it a bit differently and add a second stove (which may still happen) for legitimate blizzard times when there will be no power for days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Push pile wouldn't burn..
No matter what I threw under it.
Wouldn't stop raining..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

More freezing rain here. Yuck!

Stupid Michael lent the Subaru to a GF. She had two felony convictions for drug and alcohol. She was picked up on DWI. We don't know where the car is now. Likely towed but by whom?

Stupid turd head.

The hits just keep on coming.

I can't recommend adoption.......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I think I wood rather have snow than this crap.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Push pile wouldn't burn..
> No matter what I threw under it.
> Wouldn't stop raining..



I've got plenty of fire rings at work if you need any.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Gets around 300 miles a year put on it. The brake lines look like they came off of the Titanic. No rust anywhere else on the car.


Steve, did you use nicop? That stuff is amazing, I'll never go back to steel.


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Steve, did you use nicop? That stuff is amazing, I'll never go back to steel.



No, Mike just went back with steel. Nicopp is definitely good stuff. Easy to work with. 

This makes the ISO "bubble" flares a breeze.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Homelite 450 is a bust. After carb overhaul, new boot and new impulse line still only runs on choke.


----------



## workshop

Seals?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Still drizzling. .


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Seals?


Next on our agenda.[emoji21]


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> The Homelite 450 is a bust. After carb overhaul, new boot and new impulse line still only runs on choke.


Main nozzle check valve OK? Should be able to put a section of fuel hose against it and blow through it but it should seat when you suck on it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Still drizzling. .


Rain pretty well ruined cabinet making plans this weekend. Since youngest son has the shop taken over, I've been doing wood work out on the deck. Then remembered I've got one of those first up canopy things. Cabinets are back in progress now.


----------



## Hedgerow

And the rain is back...
So we mixed up a batch of summer sausage..


----------



## concretegrazer

The weather fits my mood. Our oldest dachshund died.


----------



## workshop

concretegrazer said:


> The weather fits my mood. Our oldest dachshund died.


Look up the poem "Rainbow Bridge". I'm a firm believer in this. 
All of my dogs are indoor pets. I think it makes it more difficult when they pass on, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## workshop

This one is always on my lap.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Main nozzle check valve OK? Should be able to put a section of fuel hose against it and blow through it but it should seat when you suck on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I'll pull it out and check that and under the welch plugs.

Meh. The next time I find trash under them plugs will be the first.


----------



## workshop

It's not really cabinets, just easier to call it that. The fridge used to be in that hole. Boss wanted a pantry with drawers. Finally got them installed. Now to make the decorative front to conceal everything. The lower right drawer is for dog food.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mice will love that.

We have to use the decorative round tin cans for doggie vittles.

Got two stuck to a glue trap in the garage now.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Mice will love that.
> 
> We have to use the decorative round tin cans for doggie vittles.
> 
> Got two stuck to a glue trap in the garage now.


Bring em down..
We'll give em to Gary the cat..
Lol..
15 minutes of good entertainment..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> And the rain is back...
> So we mixed up a batch of summer sausage..


Been raining here all day Only good thing is it is washing the rain away.


----------



## cobey

Mud............


----------



## workshop

Mentioned to Goldie, this evening, she needs to make some homemade peanut brittle to bring to Matt's. 
This stuff is to die for.


----------



## SteveSS

concretegrazer said:


> The weather fits my mood. Our oldest dachshund died.


 Sucks. Sorry to hear.

Ours is still without the use of his aft end, but seems to be showing progress with the acupuncture treatments.


----------



## Homelite410

Home for 3 days came home to 46deg and this.


----------



## SteveSS

Doesn't appear to be a very good swimmer.


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> More freezing rain here. Yuck!
> 
> Stupid Michael lent the Subaru to a GF. She had two felony convictions for drug and alcohol. She was picked up on DWI. We don't know where the car is now. Likely towed but by whom?
> 
> Stupid turd head.
> 
> The hits just keep on coming.
> 
> I can't recommend adoption.......


Wow... Id ask why he was keeping company with someone like that but it's not my business. 

And Concrete - That's a kick in the gut to lose a Dog. I would gladly lose several "acquaintances" than I would one good Dog...


----------



## SteveSS

Brother in law called me this morning complaining of stir craziness from being cooped up in the house for days for the holiday. Wanted to know if I wanted to do some cutting today. It wasn't raining yet when he called. We ended up going over to Dad's place and got two big oak trees cut and split....in the rain. It's amazing how fast three guys can get two trees processed.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Mud............


You have no idea Cobey...


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> You have no idea Cobey...


I'm sure it's worse for you, but it's like a memory foam mattress all in the yard, part slimy mud, and a pickup bed trailer full of wood sunk just setting in the
Back yard. tried to move it, it ain't happening until dry/frozen weather.
Lucky I didn't bury any trucks, I was able to get them out


----------



## concretegrazer

cobey said:


> Mud............





Hedgerow said:


> You have no idea Cobey...



It'll be back to mud in a few days... Then it'll start drying. Welcome to mastitis season, yuck.


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> It'll be back to mud in a few days... Then it'll start drying. Welcome to mastitis season, yuck.


No fun......


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

We been averaging 1/2" of rain every day for almost a week. A day of sunshine is more than welcome..[emoji30]


----------



## SteveSS

Blah! Raining again. Forecast for the rest of the week is clear. Fingers crossed.


----------



## workshop

Howdy everybody.


----------



## SteveSS

Howdy, Steve.


----------



## 67L36Driver

While dumping fuel out of the Homelite, I bent over and my cell fell out of my coat pocket and into the gasoline.

Still works. Remarkable!


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Howdy everybody.


Hey Steve, Steve, Carl


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> While dumping fuel out of the Homelite, I bent over and my cell fell out of my coat pocket and into the gasoline.
> 
> Still works. Remarkable!


Saw a kid in the local Walmart parking lot drop his phone and it got run over, twice. 2 cars, front and back tires. I looked at him and said 'did they kill it?'
He picked it up, checked it out and said, nope. It was fine. Sad part was he was standing 2 feet from it while it was being run over.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yup, Walmart lot is a dangerous place for a person on foot....................................................


----------



## Homelite410

Walmart can be dangerous on the eyes too.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Walmart can be dangerous on the eyes too.


 Amen there brother. 
I can only handle just so many tatted up grandma's. 
And rolls hanging out from underneath things that should not be hanging out from.


----------



## jetmd

Matt, I can hear one of those rolling beauties after one look at you "Look at big daddy comin for me"


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> Matt, I can hear one of those rolling beauties after one look at you "Look at big daddy comin for me"


Eeewwwwwweeeee........ yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Amen there brother.
> I can only handle just so many tatted up grandma's.
> And rolls hanging out from underneath things that should not be hanging out from.


I'm related to a bunch of um.......


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Matt, I can hear one of those rolling beauties after one look at you "Look at big daddy comin for me"


OK, I dropped my fone laughing at that one.............


----------



## Locust Cutter

I just about spit beer on my laptop reading that... LMAO
I also may have thrown-up in my mouth a little bit...


----------



## 67L36Driver

034 went back to its home.

In its place is a 056AV.

Two 5mm Helicoils in the top wrap mount. A new anchor hook on the end of the rewind spring and he pops on a prime.

Supposed to have run 1 1/2 years ago. Heavy SOB.


----------



## cobey

Got my buddy Justins saw tested
Tonight, the little 024 has some
Poop, still has machine marks
On the piston, he is happy 





Put a new fuel, impulse, av mounts and carb kit. ... thanks Steve ss for the av
Mounts..... Justin helps with our firewood
Outreach. He kinda got me into saws


----------



## cobey

Also found a nice top cover for it.....
His other one was ugly


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Matt, I can hear one of those rolling beauties after one look at you "Look at big daddy comin for me"


Whatever ya do, just move fast, and don't make eye contact...
Lol...
Sodom and Gomorrah I tell ya..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Carl, how is the grandson doing? Just wanted to let you know we haven't forgot
and he is still in our prayers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Spencer is in the care of a foster family I assume somewhere in the Liberty area. We have not seen him since before he was discharged from Children's Mercy.
His mother gets to see him once a week. But, she is alienated from Michael and she is not shareing any information.



He can hold his head up but no other information is forthcoming.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Michael has been charged with a B felony child indagerment. He is out on bail at present. He has a GPS on his leg. Lost his job at Delta.
The case has been a subject of KCTV 5 news twice.

Next court date is Dec 14.


----------



## jetmd

S**t sorry to hear this Carl, things like this are a true test of Resilience.

When I get home tonight I will post a picture of a project for you, should
you choose to accept it? 
But I will make you wait all day, as I am off to work.

Hope everyone has a safe day. Take care


----------



## 67L36Driver

We are off today to try and retrieve the Forester. Michael loaned it to a friend (?) who was picked up DWI in it. 
We don't even know if it is drive able.

The hits just keep on coming.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl and Chet.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Whatever ya do, just move fast, and don't make eye contact...
> Lol...
> Sodom and Gomorrah I tell ya..


 
I've seen them big girls in action, they work in packs, like wolves. You wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## SteveSS

I'm guessing that Matt would take one or two down with him in the fight though. 

Morning folks.


----------



## concretegrazer

A car went off of the highway last night just south of the river. I pulled it to the road for the tow truck. I'm impressed with how the Kia held up.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas!


----------



## 67L36Driver

What's that bright light in the sky??? And, the rain stopped. [emoji41]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas!



One of them on KC C'list^^^^
A Homelite 410 w/16" that is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

That dog eared 056 started and RAN !! first pull !! with a prime just now. Yikes!

Fill it with oil and check that part next. If it oils we get a 3/8" X 84dl loop on him and cut wood.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> We are off today to try and retrieve the Forester. Michael loaned it to a friend (?) who was picked up DWI in it.
> We don't even know if it is drive able.
> 
> The hits just keep on coming.


Prayers things get better, 
Cool 056


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cooled of quick.


----------



## Ken12

Hey guys. I have never posted anything for sale on here before. Is it appropriate to do so here or a big no no?


----------



## workshop

Ken12 said:


> Hey guys. I have never posted anything for sale on here before. Is it appropriate to do so here or a big no no?



As far as I'm concerned, we're all family here. So, why not. Family helping family.
Whatcha got?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ken12 said:


> Hey guys. I have never posted anything for sale on here before. Is it appropriate to do so here or a big no no?



it is supposed to be in the trading post.


----------



## jetmd

Hey Kenneth.

Ok Carl you get the back story first: I purchased this new in or about 1982-84 when I was working
general aviation. We used it on the flight line in the winter time to give the light aircraft a little help
in starting vs. dragging an extension cord and charger all the way from the hangar.
When I moved away from home in 1985 I "left" home and packed up enough stuff to live off of and
make my own way. Some items got left behind, this was one of them. Forgot about it and when I was
home last time to visit my parents I went down to the farm and started looking, low and behold I found
it. I am sure it has not been run since I left and since new it might have 3 hours of run time max.
I believe it is based off a MAC 10-10, and I know how much you love the McCinderBlocks!






If you are interested in working on it let me know.
I heard your rates are the best in Joe Town!


----------



## Ken12

Well, I thought I might sell my Shindaiwa 575 Professional. I've just got too many saws and don't seem to have enough time for them all.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ken12 said:


> Well, I thought I might sell my Shindaiwa 575 Professional. I've just got too many saws and don't seem to have enough time for them all.


How many cc were those?


----------



## Ken12

Hedgerow said:


> How many cc were those?


57 cc Hedge


----------



## Hedgerow

Ken12 said:


> 57 cc Hedge


Pics?


----------



## Ken12

Hedgerow said:


> Pics?


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Hey Kenneth.
> 
> Ok Carl you get the back story first: I purchased this new in or about 1982-84 when I was working
> general aviation. We used it on the flight line in the winter time to give the light aircraft a little help
> in starting vs. dragging an extension cord and charger all the way from the hangar.
> When I moved away from home in 1985 I "left" home and packed up enough stuff to live off of and
> make my own way. Some items got left behind, this was one of them. Forgot about it and when I was
> home last time to visit my parents I went down to the farm and started looking, low and behold I found
> it. I am sure it has not been run since I left and since new it might have 3 hours of run time max.
> I believe it is based off a MAC 10-10, and I know how much you love the McCinderBlocks!
> 
> View attachment 465838
> View attachment 465839
> View attachment 465840
> 
> 
> If you are interested in working on it let me know.
> I heard your rates are the best in Joe Town!


I hope you dumped the fuel out of that bad boy.

Post that on the Mac thread. Mark H. will give you the low down.

One thing is certain, no oil pump to worry about.[emoji847]


----------



## workshop

jetmd said:


> Hey Kenneth.
> 
> Ok Carl you get the back story first: I purchased this new in or about 1982-84 when I was working
> general aviation. We used it on the flight line in the winter time to give the light aircraft a little help
> in starting vs. dragging an extension cord and charger all the way from the hangar.
> When I moved away from home in 1985 I "left" home and packed up enough stuff to live off of and
> make my own way. Some items got left behind, this was one of them. Forgot about it and when I was
> home last time to visit my parents I went down to the farm and started looking, low and behold I found
> it. I am sure it has not been run since I left and since new it might have 3 hours of run time max.
> I believe it is based off a MAC 10-10, and I know how much you love the McCinderBlocks!
> 
> View attachment 465838
> View attachment 465839
> View attachment 465840
> 
> 
> If you are interested in working on it let me know.
> I heard your rates are the best in Joe Town!



That's really cool looking.


----------



## cobey

The Mac guys will flip out


----------



## workshop

One of the reasons I like it.


----------



## sawnami

jetmd said:


> Hey Kenneth.
> 
> Ok Carl you get the back story first: I purchased this new in or about 1982-84 when I was working
> general aviation. We used it on the flight line in the winter time to give the light aircraft a little help
> in starting vs. dragging an extension cord and charger all the way from the hangar.
> When I moved away from home in 1985 I "left" home and packed up enough stuff to live off of and
> make my own way. Some items got left behind, this was one of them. Forgot about it and when I was
> home last time to visit my parents I went down to the farm and started looking, low and behold I found
> it. I am sure it has not been run since I left and since new it might have 3 hours of run time max.
> I believe it is based off a MAC 10-10, and I know how much you love the McCinderBlocks!
> 
> View attachment 465838
> View attachment 465839
> View attachment 465840
> 
> 
> If you are interested in working on it let me know.
> I heard your rates are the best in Joe Town!


OH MY!! 

Very nice! That is definitely a keeper. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> One of the reasons I like it.





cobey said:


> The Mac guys will flip out


I'm a fair weather homelite guy....... serious homelite nuts
Search hard for cool mag....... I'm kinda going backwards,
But havnt got rid of any homelites


----------



## sawnami

Cobey, I cleaned the coating of saw cake off of and out of the toilet saw. Now you can tell that it's yellow. 












Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

That's really nice looking, Steve.


----------



## awol

sawnami said:


> Cobey, I cleaned the coating of saw cake off of and out of the toilet saw. Now you can tell that it's yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


 
That saw has a lot of potential!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey, I cleaned the coating of saw cake off of and out of the toilet saw. Now you can tell that it's yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


There is some nice color there!
There are some collector's that are
Kinda hot about me getting them saws
Right from under there noses
I have shared the wealth of this pick with 
My saw buddy's and the whole mess has paid for itself
And made a few $ this just makes it
Better  and Justin got the Allis Chambers poulan 306


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> That saw has a lot of potential!



I found that saw under a prison toilet, in a scrap yard,
And yes I found out it was a prison toilet Steve lol


----------



## sawnami

Cobey, your area of the country seems to be a hot spot for collectable saws. There's a guy that's on a Facebook group that's picked a bunch of unique saws and parts from around there. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Hey Kenneth.
> 
> Ok Carl you get the back story first: I purchased this new in or about 1982-84 when I was working
> general aviation. We used it on the flight line in the winter time to give the light aircraft a little help
> in starting vs. dragging an extension cord and charger all the way from the hangar.
> When I moved away from home in 1985 I "left" home and packed up enough stuff to live off of and
> make my own way. Some items got left behind, this was one of them. Forgot about it and when I was
> home last time to visit my parents I went down to the farm and started looking, low and behold I found
> it. I am sure it has not been run since I left and since new it might have 3 hours of run time max.
> I believe it is based off a MAC 10-10, and I know how much you love the McCinderBlocks!
> 
> View attachment 465838
> View attachment 465839
> View attachment 465840
> 
> 
> If you are interested in working on it let me know.
> I heard your rates are the best in Joe Town!


Is that 12 or 24 volt. Carb and fuel lines should have that running..


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey, your area of the country seems to be a hot spot for collectable saws. There's a guy that's on a Facebook group that's picked a bunch of unique saws and parts from around there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Probably that bunghole that got the 2100


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is that 12 or 24 volt. Carb and fuel lines should have that running..


Yes, that would be about all it needs. Unless it has points but early '80s should be solid state ignition.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Probably that bunghole that got the 2100



You would be correct. He was at Ft Scott as a spectator.


----------



## jetmd

Kenneth, it is set up for both. Switchable from 12 - 24v as some light a/c used 24v systems.
You might be able to see the switch under the alt. cover


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Chet!

Going back to bed..........


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yesterday we hunted up the Forester. After visiting the Clay county sheriff office for a impound release form we traced it to a storage lot in Smithville. Had to pay the tow ($150) and six days of storage ($300) before we could even look at it.

Mike's juicer friend had obviously run it into a ditch. Some damage to the lower right front and three flat tires. Battery dead and windshield washer stalk broken on steering column.

No way to see under the front to see if suspension is OK.

Turned it over to insurance company to deal with. They will haul it up to Joetown for evaluation and possible repair.
We hope it is fixable within reason as the geezers are not interested in used car shopping.
What fun for a crummy day.[emoji30]


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Yesterday we hunted up the Forester. After visiting the Clay county sheriff office for a impound release form we traced it to a storage lot in Smithville. Had to pay the tow ($150) and six days of storage ($300) before we could even look at it.
> 
> Mike's juicer friend had obviously run it into a ditch. Some damage to the lower right front and three flat tires. Battery dead and windshield washer stalk broken on steering column.
> 
> No way to see under the front to see if suspension is OK.
> 
> Turned it over to insurance company to deal with. They will haul it up to Joetown for evaluation and possible repair.
> We hope it is fixable within reason as the geezers are not interested in used car shopping.
> What fun for a crummy day.[emoji30]



Man, that sucks, Carl.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fortunately, we have full coverage w/towing so maybe we will just be out our deductible.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> You would be correct. He was at Ft Scott as a spectator.


He spends some $$$ he likes titan saws


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Fortunately, we have full coverage w/towing so maybe we will just be out our deductible.



Hope that's all Carl.


----------



## specter29

Morning guys


----------



## cobey

specter29 said:


> Morning guys


Hi


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mr. Nasty is a wood eatin' old duffer!





Jim tells me it has dual port muffler.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Mr. Nasty is a wood eatin' old duffer!
> View attachment 466162
> 
> View attachment 466164
> 
> 
> Jim tells me it has dual port muffler.



I'm thinking that's a Magnum II.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Nice saw Carl and I wish you weren't having to go through this crap...

On a happier note, not too bad for a hour's worth of hunting on opening morning... Thank you Lord!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Very nice! He be good eatin'.

The 056 is client's find. We just get to play with it.[emoji6]


----------



## SteveSS

Those windmills should be the official State Tree of Kansas. Beauty of a Deer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Those windmills should be the official State Tree of Kansas. Beauty of a Deer.


Northwest Missouri has quite a crop of them up around King City and Mound City.

We can test 'Mr. Nasty' in the client's pile.


----------



## SteveSS

Funny little story....

I imported my wife from Virginia when we decided to move back to where I grew up in Missouri. She always gets a kick out of the towns in MO that are named after other places. Syracuse, Houston, St. Martin, etc., and she even teaches school in California, MO. Today I had a little chuckle as I was driving to Paris for a service call and had to pass through Mexico. She laughed when I got home and informed her that Paris was just twenty miles north of Mexico. Who'da thunk it??


----------



## 67L36Driver

Or that Cuba is between Springfield and St. Louis.

Used to be a sign outside of the place:
Cuba Missouri, no Castro.


----------



## SteveSS

Yep. It sure is.


----------



## rburg

I had an aunt that was from California MO.


----------



## workshop

Anybody from Toadsuk Arkansas? Not sure on the spelling.


----------



## workshop

I'm not. But thought it was an unusual name for a real town. Funny name.


----------



## jetmd

Climax Springs is one of my personal favorites!


----------



## rburg

We have frog jump and possom trot but no toadsuck.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Thox Rock is a place name just west of Rolla, Mo.


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Or that Cuba is between Springfield and St. Louis.
> 
> Used to be a sign outside of the place:
> Cuba Missouri, no Castro.


I always used to get a kick out of driving through Bourbon, MO. Great big giant water tower with BOURBON written across the side. I'll take mine neat, please. With a water back.


----------



## Hinerman

Who is going to Matt's Dec. 12? I will start the list:

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow


----------



## SteveSS

I'll be in Michigan until the 11th, and then flying out to Florida on the 13th. I think the wife would castrate me if I tried to go. Hoping for next year though.


----------



## shorthunter

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2


----------



## cobey

Cobey + Brandon (brother in law) ..... soon to be saw junky


----------



## Locust Cutter

Dad and I are out. I got voluntold (hoping to pin on E-7 soon) to do a volunteer project which should actually be fun. I'm going to be helping women and children do a pheasant hunt near Topeka KS on lake Waconda. It's pu on by KDWP and they were looking for "mentors" and current military members to hunt with as "heroes". I'm not sure about the latter part, but it actually sounds like fun helping children and women get as infected by the hunting bug as I am. Dad's coming too...


----------



## Locust Cutter

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 466204
> 
> Very nice! He be good eatin'.
> 
> The 056 is client's find. We just get to play with it.[emoji6]


He should be, as he's ingested a lot of corn, milo, wheat, oats and cubes... I have no problem spotting and stocking in the natural setting, but I see nothing wrong with my Wife's Cousin feeding them to help guide the patterns and development... We have a couple management bucks to take whenever the opportunities present themselves to keep the genetics looking good. I actually like the non-typical ones a lot better, but when one side looks like an oak tree and the other side looks like Charlie Brown's Christmas tree, well,


----------



## Homelite410

Hey Steve...... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/289006/


----------



## 67L36Driver

shorthunter said:


> Hinerman
> MoJim
> Hedgerow
> Shorthunter +2


Carl & Blondie


Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgefest 2015:

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie


----------



## workshop

Workshop + Goldie


----------



## Locust Cutter

Morning everyone!!! I get to go get a passport... Yay.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgefest 2015:

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish

I plan to be there, but maybe just Saturday. Wife's out of town that weekend and someone needs to be here to feed the fire.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis
2chains?


----------



## sunfish

Dadgum, this is starting to look like a Big GTG!


----------



## Homelite410

What do I need to bring for food besides pickles and my tater machine?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis
2chains?
Kenneth & company


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> What do I need to bring for food besides pickles and my tater machine?



More pickles


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> What do I need to bring for food besides pickles and my tater machine?



Whatever ya feel like..
If it can be grilled, it's fair game..

Keeping it simple as I can.

Plan so far: 

Friday night: grilling stuff.
Saturday morning: biscuits and gravy + Mike gonna work his magic on the big griddle "So anything ya want fried on a griddle, is fair game"
Saturday lunch: Chili and fixins + whatever
Saturday evening: Grilled rabbit I hope + whatever else can be cooked over fire!

Bring any sides you can think up. No rules here..


----------



## jetmd

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis
2chains?
Kenneth & company
Jetmd


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis
2chains?
Kenneth
Jetmd

Just me this time.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Barb and I won't get there till mid morning if that makes a difference. We move slow.[emoji849]


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS260 is almost ready to start. Got to make a decomp plug out of a cap screw.

Top end kit took eight days to get here. Three days circling the drain in Chicago.[emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Waiting for Ace hardware to open. Need fasteners.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Frosty and clear wish I was off. Oh well supposed to be nice for several days.


----------



## thinkrtinker

weather looks to be great for next weekend


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## Hedgerow

So how many logs am I gonna need ya think?


----------



## thinkrtinker

As the old mule would say an hour or two after his morning ears of corn

A Feeeww


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> So how many logs am I gonna need ya think?



Gonna need a few if you plan on having everyone cut 16" cookies


----------



## USMC615

shorthunter said:


> Gonna need a few if you plan on having everyone cut 16" cookies


Shorthunter...check your PM.


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Gonna need a few if you plan on having everyone cut 16" cookies



Think 50 will get it?
LOL...
Bet we don't get around to 10 of em.
Always "other" stuff going on..


----------



## Locust Cutter

Like Pie!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Like Pie!!!!!


And BS'ing..
Always lots of that..


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> And BS'ing..
> Always lots of that..



The best part.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Today's haul: Homelite 5-20, Mac Pro Mac 555 and John Deere 17.


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## heimannm

I'm heading towards St. Joe on Monday, need anything Carl?

Mark


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 466802
> 
> View attachment 466803
> 
> View attachment 466804
> 
> View attachment 466805
> 
> View attachment 466806
> 
> View attachment 466807


You got room for those.


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 466828
> 
> View attachment 466829



Sold.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 466802
> 
> View attachment 466803
> 
> View attachment 466804
> 
> View attachment 466805
> 
> View attachment 466806
> 
> View attachment 466807



I might have something to trade for the Mcculloch.


----------



## Homelite410

Carl..... Is that your xl-100?


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 466828
> 
> View attachment 466829


OH MY!!!

A blue brick of gold!!! [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 466802
> 
> View attachment 466803
> 
> View attachment 466804
> 
> View attachment 466805
> 
> View attachment 466806
> 
> View attachment 466807


5-20? 
Is that up for grabs Carl?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

The XL-100 is a potential deal/trade.
The other three are up for (cheap) grabs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> 5-20?
> Is that up for grabs Carl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I offered it to Carl Miller but havn't heard back.
U B 2nd dibbs.[emoji4]

I can't hardly carry it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I might have something to trade for the Mcculloch.


He popped on a prime but the tank gasket is dry and leaked when I filled it. 

Banished him to the back yard.


----------



## cobey

Got the 254 running today, found some scoring on
The exhaust side of the piston, it starts and runs.....
Might get a new piston and rings


----------



## Magnumitis

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis +1 and So Il Logger (from SH) and yes possibly twochains listed below
2chains?
Kenneth & company


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> I offered it to Carl Miller but havn't heard back.
> U B 2nd dibbs.[emoji4]
> 
> I can't hardly carry it.


Thanks for putting me in line Carl. Looks mighty heavy. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## jmssaws

I'm finding this late in the game but where is this gtg going to be? Sorry


----------



## jmssaws

Nevermind, I'm a idiot! Lol
I'll have to look and see where Carthage is, I'd love to get to one of these.


----------



## Hedgerow

jmssaws said:


> Nevermind, I'm a idiot! Lol
> I'll have to look and see where Carthage is, I'd love to get to one of these.


Well this is the one to be at..
If you gots a question..

Someone here can answer it for ya.


----------



## Hedgerow

Magnumitis said:


> Hinerman
> MoJim
> Hedgerow
> Shorthunter +2
> Cobey and Brandon
> Carl & Blondie
> Sunfish
> Steve & Goldie
> Thinkertinker
> Awol and crew
> Millermodsaws
> Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
> Iowa clan
> Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
> Magnumitis +1 and So Il Logger (from SH) and yes possibly twochains listed below
> 2chains?
> Kenneth & company


Woo hoo!!

We got the "not so pro" Gtg...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got a real project now. Jim's pole saw. Them three small pin oaks in the yard are shakin' in their roots!

Sunny and nice tomorrow. Get 'ER Done!


----------



## jmssaws

Im no Pro that's for sure,just a saw builder


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis +1 and So Il Logger (from SH) and yes possibly twochains listed below
2chains?
Kenneth & company
Sawnami



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Carl, are you bringing your OMG this time?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, are you bringing your OMG this time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Not unless I get it to run in the next few days.
I've been buried in projects. Like a cat on a pool table trying to cover his poop.[emoji15]

I did move out the 056 and MS260 yesterday. And, sold the Jonsered 630.[emoji857]


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, .....Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Week end is here.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> And, .....Morning midlanders!





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Week end is here.



Good weekend mornin. [emoji847]


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Not unless I get it to run in the next few days.
> I've been buried in projects. Like a cat on a pool table trying to cover his poop.[emoji15]
> 
> I did move out the 056 and MS260 yesterday. And, sold the Jonsered 630.[emoji857]



I know nothing about them other than I like the looks of them. Looks may be all that's good about them as far as I know. [emoji848]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Disaster adverted:
Ran the Jonsered 670 Super for Jeff Nowak yesterday. Compression felt weak and it was missing like an ignition misfire. When we shut it off, a wisp of smoke was coming out from under the top cover. Pulled the air filter cover and found the spark plug had broken off. Yikes!




Part of the ceramic had passed thru the cylinder leaving a bunch of small dings in the top of the piston.

Put in a new CJ7Y and he seems to be OK.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Woo hoo!!
> 
> We got the "not so pro" Gtg...



I don't agree most of us are pro GTGer's. Well OK pro B.S.ers


----------



## 67L36Driver

Blondie calls us 'ner-do-wells'.


----------



## sawnami

Kenneth, Mike: One of you need this! I'd own it if I was closer. 



Vintage Jonsereds Advertising Chainsaw Clock - $55
http://jacksontn.craigslist.org/clt/5266071727.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Blondie calls us 'ner-do-wells'.


That be me. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Disaster adverted:
> Ran the Jonsered 670 Super for Jeff Nowak yesterday. Compression felt weak and it was missing like an ignition misfire. When we shut it off, a wisp of smoke was coming out from under the top cover. Pulled the air filter cover and found the spark plug had broken off. Yikes!
> View attachment 467005
> 
> View attachment 467006
> 
> Part of the ceramic had passed thru the cylinder leaving a bunch of small dings in the top of the piston.
> 
> Put in a new CJ7Y and he seems to be OK.



How does ceramic from a spark plug get into the cylinder?


----------



## jetmd

OH, pick me pick me!
My guess is the ceramic around the center electrode broke lose an was
ingested in the cylinder?
If I guess right what do I win?
Also morning Thomas and crew.....


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> How does ceramic from a spark plug get into the cylinder?


The ceramic area around the electrode. Seen it a lot at work. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Homelite Super 1050 Automatic Chain Saw - $250
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/5342759651.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Carl, do you want me to bring my 450 to borrow parts from to check yours out with?


----------



## cobey

Morning all, messed with buddys triton 3 valve
5.4 yesterday, he had $600 in work done changing
The plugs, and every one is stuck again.....
What a peice of junk. I would REALLY like to set the whole 
Thing on fire!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Homelite Super 1050 Automatic Chain Saw - $250
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/5342759651.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Messaged it to Art Stolts (grassgorilla)


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, do you want me to bring my 450 to borrow parts from to check yours out with?


I'd like to try a known good carb for sure as this one will only run on choke.


----------



## awol

cobey said:


> Morning all, messed with buddys triton 3 valve
> 5.4 yesterday, he had $600 in work done changing
> The plugs, and every one is stuck again.....
> What a peice of junk. I would REALLY like to set the whole
> Thing on fire!


 Make sure you use some copper Never Seize on them boogers this time Cobey!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> How does ceramic from a spark plug get into the cylinder?


It was a really old CJ6 Champion. 

My guess is the seal between the steel she'll and ceramic blew out and then the center electrode to vibrate and batter the ceramic apart.
I'd seen this before on a couple old Bosch plugs.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> I'd like to try a known good carb for sure as this one will only run on choke.



I'll throw her in the truck. 

I'll dump the fuel and oil tanks and fill with fuel only to clean out the swapped bar oil. [emoji53]

I'm not a fan of Homelite _50 series saws. Seem pretty fragile. Gimme a C-series design any day.


----------



## Homelite410

I just got a 450. All I need is a 750 to complete the line!


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Make sure you use some copper Never Seize on them boogers this time Cobey!


Still have not got any out... was hoping to get compression
Test on a few cylinders, I think this motor toast 
He drove it a year with the timing chain banging
Around .... I know it will be low , but wanted to see variance between
Cylinders. When it runs it sounds like a hand full or wrenches
In the oil pan


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I just got a 450. All I need is a 750 to complete the line!


Love that line of saws
I got a few 360's


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Still have not got any out... was hoping to get compression
> Test on a few cylinders, I think this motor toast
> He drove it a year with the timing chain banging
> Around .... I know it will be low , but wanted to see variance between
> Cylinders. When it runs it sounds like a hand full or wrenches
> In the oil pan


Find some wintergreen oil and pour it down a small fuel line around the base of the plugs. Let it sit about 30 minutes. It's the ultimate penetrant. We've used it for diesel injectors that a 5 lb. slide hammer wouldn't budge. It liquifies the carbon but when it it evaporates, the carbon hardens up rock hard so don't wait too long. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331720628780


----------



## jmssaws

I'm 4 hours away,what time does it kick off? I got tons of saws I'd like to bring.


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> I'll throw her in the truck.
> 
> I'll dump the fuel and oil tanks and fill with fuel only to clean out the swapped bar oil. [emoji53]
> 
> I'm not a fan of Homelite _50 series saws. Seem pretty fragile. Gimme a C-series design any day.


Throw that JD twin in the truck also, I have everything to fix it. It would look good in my front room.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the pin oaks trimmed and some on the white pine.

Time for ibuprofen and a nap.[emoji21]


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Throw that JD twin in the truck also, I have everything to fix it. It would look good in my front room.


I know where there is an echo version fueled 2 times....


----------



## sawnami

Mo. Jim said:


> Throw that JD twin in the truck also, I have everything to fix it. It would look good in my front room.



As that XL-15 would look good in my front room. 

I'm sure you knew that one was coming Jim. [emoji6]


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> I know where there is an echo version fueled 2 times....



I'm sure that one is way above my pay grade. One of those "if you have to ask you can't afford it" saws.


----------



## sawnami

Some new GTG "meat". 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

me too.


----------



## sunfish

jmssaws said:


> I'm 4 hours away,what time does it kick off? I got tons of saws I'd like to bring.


Just show up, no real kick off time with these things.


----------



## cobey

I'm gonna bring a few..... nothing too exciting
Sold /gave away plenty.......
Still got a bunch


----------



## sawnami

36" bar with 66 drivers. [emoji39] 
It sure has some soft cutters. 
The chain below it is 3/8".






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

jmssaws said:


> I'm 4 hours away,what time does it kick off? I got tons of saws I'd like to bring.


We here all night Friday night and usually roll out around 7 ish..


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> 36" bar with 66 drivers. [emoji39]
> It sure has some soft cutters.
> The chain below it is 3/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I wanna sharpen one of those....


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## sawnami

You may get your chance if it doesn't cut Matt. I'm a little concerned about snapping the chain if it gets too good of a bite. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> You may get your chance if it doesn't cut Matt. I'm a little concerned about snapping the chain if it gets too good of a bite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


How big is the power head.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> How big is the power head.


200cc gear drive. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim's pole saw is the greatest thing since they started slicing bread.

Got the two pin oaks trimmed and butchered on the white pine but it needs more.

The John Deere 17 went to a new home.[emoji4]


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> You may get your chance if it doesn't cut Matt. I'm a little concerned about snapping the chain if it gets too good of a bite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Bring yer fancy tool..
Your race chain needs touched up by now too..


----------



## cobey

Looking forward to seeing you all next Saturday
Kinda sick today, blah....... hope I feel better tomorrow
Pronounced marks 5.4 dead today..... that's a hi dollar replacement!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Salvage yard?


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Salvage yard?


It's a 3 valve the last one i found they wanted $4000
With 50000 miles , a shop quoted $8000 to rebuild and replace
The truck is ok on the outside..... inside it smells
And if full of trash 150,000 miles on it, he usually can't afford tires
For it...... if I what he's gonna do


----------



## cobey

Kenneth knows a source for the 5.4
4000 or so, remain.... 6000 or so installed
These things are high
I have built alot of old engines for $1000 to $1500
Times have changed


----------



## cobey

Thanks Kenneth


----------



## sawnami

Cobey, plug the vehicle into car-part.com and see what's available 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning everyone.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning. Rise and shine.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgefest Winter 2015:

Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis +1 and So Il Logger (from SH) and yes possibly twochains listed below
2chains?
Kenneth
Jetmd
Sawnami


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> It's a 3 valve the last one i found they wanted $4000
> With 50000 miles , a shop quoted $8000 to rebuild and replace
> The truck is ok on the outside..... inside it smells
> And if full of trash 150,000 miles on it, he usually can't afford tires
> For it...... if I what he's gonna do


I've know several folks with well over 200,000 miles on these engines and had no problems.

If the guy can't afford tires, maybe he can't or wont do any maintenance on the truck?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Still worn out from yesterday.............


----------



## 67L36Driver

Nice picture of Jim I found in another thread.



GTG or charity cut. Where or when IDK.


----------



## jetmd

Morning Fella's, a am a little slow to spool this AM. Company Xmas party last night.
Good food, drinks and conversation.

Those 5.4 triton's can be a pita. Coby make sure your customer knows about the class action
lawsuit. If you need info about it send me a PM.

Like you Don, I have seen several high mileage tritons but have seen many that give it up
prior to 100k on the clock. It appears you end up with one extreme or the other. Brenda's
has only 70k+ hopefully hers will be one that makes the high mileage club!

Don are you going to make Hedgefest? My wife and I went to the ICE show late Sunday morning
about 11 and you must have left. Hopefully I can meet you at Matt's.

We delivered 1.5 cord of charity wood yesterday and will be delivering another 1.5 today.

This the season for giving!


----------



## sunfish

jetmd said:


> Don are you going to make Hedgefest? My wife and I went to the ICE show late Sunday morning
> about 11 and you must have left. Hopefully I can meet you at Matt's.


Sorry I missed you at the ICE show. I was there all day Friday and Saturday, headed home early Sunday morning.

Yes, I'm planning to be at Matt's. look forward to meeting you there,


----------



## jetmd

Awesome, looking forward to it. I was just to busy to get there earlier than that.
I did get to see Edmund Davidson truck on Friday though, I am a sucker for Big trucks! 
Especially those without sparkplugs...............
Later


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Nice picture of Jim I found in another thread.
> View attachment 467352
> 
> 
> GTG or charity cut. Where or when IDK.


Hedgefest 13


----------



## Homelite410

http://m.ebay.com/itm/111837974102?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## sunfish

jetmd said:


> Awesome, looking forward to it. I was just to busy to get there earlier than that.
> I did get to see Edmund Davidson truck on Friday though, I am a sucker for Big trucks!
> Especially those without sparkplugs...............
> Later


The rumor is, he needs that truck to haul his ego around in. Hahaha. Cool truck though!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The PM555 runs and cuts but the fuel tank leaks. Who wanted it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111837974102?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true



250 miles from carthage.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> The PM555 runs and cuts but the fuel tank leaks. Who wanted it?


Me, please.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> The PM555 runs and cuts but the fuel tank leaks. Who wanted it?



I think Workshop Steve had an interest.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Me, please.


Gotcha! Drag it along Saturday.

Also bringing the Homie 5-20.

The Echo carcass for Mike.


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> I've know several folks with well over 200,000 miles on these engines and had no problems.
> 
> If the guy can't afford tires, maybe he can't or wont do any maintenance on the truck?



He drove it with the timing chain flopping
Around in it..... yes he is a mess


----------



## 67L36Driver

67L36Driver said:


> Gotcha! Drag it along Saturday.
> 
> Also bringing the Homie 5-20.
> 
> The Echo carcass for Mike.



Reminder: We have become fond of the larger Poulans north of 50cc.

Love my 3300.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Reminder: We have become fond of the larger Poulans north of 50cc.
> 
> Love my 3300.


Gotcha.


----------



## sawnami

Well the Mall rope-starts fairly good TODAY. I've found that cold weather prime port in the left exhaust manifold is your friend. Also easier starting with thick gloves on so you don't have the fear of the finger-ripping kickback. 



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Gotcha! Drag it along Saturday.
> 
> Also bringing the Homie 5-20.
> 
> The Echo carcass for Mike.


Yes please


----------



## SteveSS

On the off chance that I was able to run over and grab this and get it in the mail while I'm in MI this week......any interest? Surely they won't let me tote it back on the plane.




https://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/5337562214.html


----------



## sawnami

SteveSS said:


> On the off chance that I was able to run over and grab this and get it in the mail while I'm in MI this week......any interest? Surely they won't let me tote it back on the plane.
> 
> View attachment 467508
> 
> 
> https://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/5337562214.html



Nice saw! AH-47 Power Products 77cc engine. Same as a Strunk 3-19.


----------



## Homelite410

The Iowa clan is getting thinner......... We lost 3 already.........


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> Morning Fella's, a am a little slow to spool this AM. Company Xmas party last night.
> Good food, drinks and conversation.
> 
> Those 5.4 triton's can be a pita. Coby make sure your customer knows about the class action
> lawsuit. If you need info about it send me a PM.
> 
> Like you Don, I have seen several high mileage tritons but have seen many that give it up
> prior to 100k on the clock. It appears you end up with one extreme or the other. Brenda's
> has only 70k+ hopefully hers will be one that makes the high mileage club!
> 
> Don are you going to make Hedgefest? My wife and I went to the ICE show late Sunday morning
> about 11 and you must have left. Hopefully I can meet you at Matt's.
> 
> We delivered 1.5 cord of charity wood yesterday and will be delivering another 1.5 today.
> 
> This the season for giving!


Thanks for the info, fortunately I won't
Have to change it out..... I hope to have it out of my yard soon.
We have two other 5.4 3 valves in the family
One is on its third engine in a 120,000 miles.
The other has a 150,000 on it without issues.
Another relative has a 4.6 with a bunch of miles


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> The Iowa clan is getting thinner......... We lost 3 already.........



Sorry to hear that , you still gonna make it?
I got something kinda cool for us off eBay
Nothing big and fancy but cool, hope it gets here by Saturday


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Nice picture of Jim I found in another thread.
> View attachment 467352
> 
> 
> GTG or charity cut. Where or when IDK.


Why was the oil leaking? Flippy cap?


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 467180



Your just running the crap out of that little echo aren't you?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Jeff N. Bought the Homie circular saw. Now to work a trade with him for the Jonsered 670.[emoji12]

Must check Evilbay completed listings for ballpark values.

Runs and cuts BTW.[emoji41]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning early birds. It is Monday for sure...


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Your just running the crap out of that little echo aren't you?



I'm on chain #2 already..
It's light and don't use much fuel.
It rides on the tractor with me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I'm on chain #2 already..
> It's light and don't use much fuel.
> It rides on the tractor with me.


500P?


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup.
Best thing I got for cutting cedars.
They got a hundred branches in the first 6' of trunk.. Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

People let them nasty things get started in their pasture. Next thing you know they are everywhere and too big to just chop out of the ground.


----------



## sunfish

Was wanting to finish up a 346 & a 357 build to bring, but looks like I wont have time. 

So I'll just bring my regular old junk...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the Mall to run some but way rich. I see which way to go with the metering lever now. 
PITA with all the copper tube connections.[emoji37]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Same here. Bringing my oldie mouldies.

The Homie 5-20 has no spark and fuel tank stinks but is dry. 

Keep Steve entertained, it will. Has a Tilly HP carb like the one on my Mall.

Mark H. is in River City calling on AGP. Meet with him late tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Same here. Bringing my oldie mouldies.
> 
> The Homie 5-20 has no spark and fuel tank stinks but is dry.
> 
> Keep Steve entertained, it will. Has a Tilly HP carb like the one on my Mall.
> 
> Mark H. is in River City calling on AGP. Meet with him late tomorrow hopefully.


 
You guys have fun


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> Was wanting to finish up a 346 & a 357 build to bring, but looks like I wont have time.
> 
> So I'll just bring my regular old junk...



Bringing any knives?


----------



## Hedgerow

So who's bringing bacon? Mike says he needs bacon grease for the hash browns.


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> So who's bringing bacon? Mike says he needs bacon grease for the hash browns.


We can bring bacon. What else?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> So who's bringing bacon? Mike says he needs bacon grease for the hash browns.



You need me to bring anything?


----------



## Hedgerow

More bacon...

Lol..

I'll have a boat load of sausage patties and shredded taters "so Mike don't have to shred them". 
Sides for smoked pork shoulder Friday, and sides for 
Grilled meats Saturday?
No idea..
We could just show up and send someone to town fer supplies..
Eggs??


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Put me down for 2 dozen farm eggs. Shredded cheese and some chips


----------



## Hedgerow

Oh, I got Jims biscuits and gravy covered to.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Still doing chili for lunch?


----------



## workshop

Goldie's going to make some Taco soup. 
Something she came up with, I think.


----------



## workshop

She's always coming up with something new. 
Some are even good.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Still doing chili for lunch?


Yup.. It'll be cold and crappy..
Chili is good to warm the belly.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Goldie's going to make some Taco soup.
> Something she came up with, I think.


I think that's a great idea..


----------



## cobey

I'll bring a side..or something.. hope to get there early on Saturday
Friday will be easy I don't have to wait for Bran to get here from Parsons


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I think that's a great idea..


I'll bring the chain adjuster for the xl12 too


----------



## 67L36Driver

Now I see rain predicted for Joetown area Saturday.
What is it for S.W. Missouri?

Set up a chairs for the geezers next to the shop stove.

Give me a clue for what to bring for the lunch Sat..


----------



## RVALUE

Morning Gents! I just got a ring from Freehand, We're going to try and make it. It has been a bit topsy turvy in my neighborhood.............. 

Oh, ps 
Dan Here


----------



## jetmd

Steve, did you want me to bring some bacon also?

Biscuits are also in stock if you need me to bring them?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning men. 36 and clear here.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgefest Winter 2015:
Hinerman
MoJim
Hedgerow
Shorthunter +2
Cobey and Brandon
Carl & Blondie
Sunfish
Steve & Goldie
Thinkertinker
Awol and crew
Millermodsaws
Andy and Sarah dodgegeek
Iowa clan
Mdavlee?? "if he escapes the dominican republic"
Magnumitis +1 and So Il Logger (from SH) and yes possibly twochains listed below
2chains?
Kenneth
Jetmd
Sawnami
RValue
Freehand


----------



## thinkrtinker

Has anybody heard from John or Eric.....
Oliver and Lurch?


----------



## chipper1

WoodChuck'r said:


> I'd like to go but I'm in Western NY.
> 
> That'd be one hell of a drive.....!!


Can you pick me up in Michigan on your way through.


----------



## Hinerman

thinkrtinker said:


> Has anybody heard from John or Eric.....
> Oliver and Lurch?


 
Eric pops in every now and then. John does not post here anymore; I don't know why.


----------



## sawnami

I'll bring plates, eating utensils, hot and cold cups, napkins, hand wipes, etc.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas, who wants onions in the hash browns? Was thinking of making a smoked bologna too? Thoughts?


----------



## sawnami

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents! I just got a ring from Freehand, We're going to try and make it. It has been a bit topsy turvy in my neighborhood..............
> 
> Oh, ps
> Dan Here



Tammi regrets that she won't be there to aggravate you Dan.


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Dan, Matt, did u invite stumpy?


----------



## cobey

I'll bring some hot dogs too...
I wants to burn them up in the fire pit
Yummy stuff


----------



## cobey

Do we need tater salad I could get some


----------



## cobey

? Fergot the question mark


----------



## Lurch2

I'm here. Just behind on posting. I'll be in Fri. Bring a couple pounds of my bacon for Sat morning. Gotta bail Sat afternoon for company Xmas party.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas, who wants onions in the hash browns? Was thinking of making a smoked bologna too? Thoughts?


That smoked bologna was awesome


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah will be down Thursday afternoon. We'll bring some assorted smoked venison sausages for chewing on. Looking forward to seeing you all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thought I would post a picture of the pieces of Hedge that Matt gave us. We had a local Sawmill run them thru his planer. He said "That stuff is hard". We are going to mount some antlers on one of them. Cool looking chunks of wood.






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Morning Gents! I just got a ring from Freehand, We're going to try and make it. It has been a bit topsy turvy in my neighborhood..............
> 
> Oh, ps
> Dan Here


Awesome!


----------



## andydodgegeek

And here are the pieces of cedar Matt gave us. Beautiful.





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Do we need tater salad I could get some


Yes!


----------



## Hedgerow

Lurch2 said:


> I'm here. Just behind on posting. I'll be in Fri. Bring a couple pounds of my bacon for Sat morning. Gotta bail Sat afternoon for company Xmas party.


Bout time you showed up.!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!


I'll get tater salad


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Dan, Matt, did u invite stumpy?


He's in Florida.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> I'll bring the chain adjuster for the xl12 too


Can you bring your breaker and spinner?


----------



## Hedgerow

chipper1 said:


> Can you pick me up in Michigan on your way through.


Woodchukr made it to the one in 2013..
That was a biggun!


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Can you bring your breaker and spinner?


Ya what kind and size chain?
I don't have any stihl presets
I do have Oregon/Carlton 3/8 , 325, and lp presets. Got 3/8 lp, 325 .063 chisel, and 3/8 .050 carlton


----------



## Hedgerow

Jason will appreciate this..


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Ya what kind and size chain?
> I don't have any stihl presets
> I do have Oregon/Carlton 3/8 , 325, and lp presets. Got 3/8 lp, 325 .063 chisel, and 3/8 .050 carlton


Oregon 3/8 .050. And 3/8 LP


----------



## Hedgerow

Where is @mweba?

He's lost.. We need to find him.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Oregon 3/8 .050. And 3/8 LP


OK I'll bring all my chain stuff


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Where is @mweba?
> 
> He's lost.. We need to find him.


His wife had a baby boy named Quinton on Friday.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Homelite410 said:


> His wife had a baby boy named Quinton on Friday.....



When I read that I thought you said my wife and I had. LOL.


----------



## chipper1

Hedgerow said:


> Woodchukr made it to the one in 2013..
> That was a biggun!


I drove truck for a living so whats a little road trip. All I need is my coffee.
When you coming out to help me put a tarp on my woodshed anyway. Thats what it looked like Saturday. Today I finished the joist and cut all the post off.


----------



## workshop

Might get a 3/8 .050 chain for the 390xp.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Might get a 3/8 .050 chain for the 390xp.


Dibs for Steve on 3/8.....


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> His wife had a baby boy named Quinton on Friday.....


 
Somebody started a thread looking for him. You might pass the word to Mitch if you have that kind of friendship.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/anyone-heard-from-mitch-mweba.289707/


----------



## Hinerman

I can bring BBQ beans. How much do we need---1 or 2 gallons? I will also bring a couple ice chests of soda and a dessert.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I can bring BBQ beans. How much do we need---1 or 2 gallons? I will also bring a couple ice chests of soda and a dessert.


2 gallons! 

Yes, I can eat alot of beans....


----------



## Hedgerow

chipper1 said:


> I drove truck for a living so whats a little road trip. All I need is my coffee.
> When you coming out to help me put a tarp on my woodshed anyway. Thats what it looked like Saturday. Today I finished the joist and cut all the post off.


Lookin good so far..


----------



## cobey

Beans. Good for yer heart 
Or so I have heard


----------



## chipper1

Hedgerow said:


> 2 gallons!
> 
> Yes, I can eat alot of beans....


Sounds like you'll be providing the gas as well


----------



## cobey

Two fart jokes in 2 minutes


----------



## cobey

chipper1 said:


> Sounds like you'll be providing the gas as well



Do you mix that at 32:1????


----------



## sawnami




----------



## sawnami

Any interest in either of these Carl?









Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Any interest in either of these Carl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


If the recoil is serviceable on the Remy
I could use one


----------



## cobey

If Carl don't want it


----------



## cobey

I got some saws I would like to
Find new homes for. An
026 is one, I got a ported 3700 Poulan, 
245a poulan, a neat saw made by root,
Probably some others


----------



## sunfish

I might let go a 262xp? Ugly, but runs very strong.


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> If the recoil is serviceable on the Remy
> I could use one


Pass first dibbs to Mr. Clarkson.
I have three Bantam types and a Poulan 361.


----------



## cobey

Btw.. I would trade all my super ez stuff
And the bow for a different 
Cool homelite. .... got too much in them to sell them


----------



## workshop

I plan on loading up a BUNCH of saws to bring down. 
Seeing how it's Christmas and stuff.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> Beans. Good for yer heart
> Or so I have heard


 the more you eat the more you fart
the more you fart the better you feel
so eat good beans for every meal
just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

sunfish said:


> I might let go a 262xp? Ugly, but runs very strong.


Bring it..


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> I'll get tater salad


You're going to bring Ron White?


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> You're going to bring Ron White?


No that's his son lol


----------



## cobey

No that was tater tot....
A long time since I seen that


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Ron White is funny as they come.


----------



## Homelite410

Lug nut day was the funniest one.


----------



## workshop

Don't know Ron White. Is he a member? Has he been to a charity cut?




























Gotcha!!!
Just kidding.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Couldn't help it


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> If the recoil is serviceable on the Remy
> I could use one


Looks like the recoil spring may be pooched [emoji45] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

I also picked up chili/soup bowls. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## MillerModSaws

Getting geared up boys!


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Looks like the recoil spring may be pooched [emoji45]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Them are big futher mukers on a Bantam type!


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Looks like the recoil spring may be pooched [emoji45]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Well poo.... I gotta one like that


----------



## Hinerman

MillerModSaws said:


> Getting geared up boys! View attachment 468178



Bringing any Dolmars in the 60cc range?


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Bringing any Dolmars in the 60cc range?


Kenneth has one


----------



## MillerModSaws

Hinerman said:


> Bringing any Dolmars in the 60cc range?


Yes sir! Ported 6100!


----------



## Homelite410

Well fellas better pack some rain gear. Cantore says 3" by Monday, 70 and rain Saturday.


----------



## MillerModSaws

Homelite410 said:


> Well fellas better pack some rain gear. Cantore says 3" by Monday, 70 and rain Saturday.


Bite your tongue!


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. Have a good one...


----------



## Homelite410

MillerModSaws said:


> Bite your tongue!


That will hurt......


----------



## Hedgerow

Heavy rain not till Saturday night.
Clear and 70 Friday.


----------



## sawnami

Cobey



Homelite pro360 chainsaw - $100
http://springfield.craigslist.org/tls/5348607259.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Carl, your friend in St Louis like Homelites? 



2 Homelite Chain Saws - $120
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5346802401.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Carl, your friend in St Louis like Homelites?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Homelite Chain Saws - $120
> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5346802401.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Last I talked with Art (grassgorilla) he was downsizing giving up his mowing and becoming truck driver.


----------



## cobey

Oh I would like that one.......
I'm gonna be busy this weekend 
And can't go get it


----------



## sawnami

Ya want it? I'll get it for you if you want to check it out with the owner. Let me know.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Ya want it? I'll get it for you if you want to check it out with the owner. Let me know.


Cool I'll check


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws

You need this one instead of the homelite! Lol.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Cobey
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite pro360 chainsaw - $100
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/tls/5348607259.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V





sawnami said:


> Ya want it? I'll get it for you if you want to check it out with the owner. Let me know.


I haven't been able to get the guy on the phone yet


----------



## cobey

MillerModSaws said:


> You need this one instead of the homelite! Lol. View attachment 468263
> View attachment 468263


Them are good saws. I don't cut enough big stuff to have more than one big saw.
I would like a 6100 sometime


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Cheese whips please!!!
Big bag!!!


----------



## Hinerman

andydodgegeek said:


> Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 
I will have some cheese whips also (big bag). This is a stretch, but see if your cheese store has Halloumi (also called Hellim) cheese; if so, I will take some, 2-3 lbs.


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> I haven't been able to get the guy on the phone yet


Sent Steve a text , this guy with the 
The homelite is an interesting cat


----------



## thinkrtinker

andydodgegeek said:


> Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I'll take a cheese whip and a string cheese
big bag
Thanks Sara


----------



## thinkrtinker

Oh boy!!
Less than 24 hours till road trip time


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Sent Steve a text , this guy with the
> The homelite is an interesting cat [emoji14]



Seems like the majority of C'listers around here are flakier than the Pillsbury Doughboy. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

andydodgegeek said:


> Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Andy, I don't know what they are, but I'll take a bag of cheese whips.


----------



## Homelite410

Mmmmmm whips and vanilla snowdrift porter with a side of grain belt premium!


----------



## cobey

andydodgegeek said:


> Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I guess some cheese whips for my wife


----------



## Magnumitis

Homelite410 said:


> Well fellas better pack some rain gear. Cantore says 3" by Monday, 70 and rain Saturday.


Would you bring a few bar adapters please Mike? 3003/D009


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> Mike (Homelite410) asked me to pick him up some of them cheese whips from over in Wisconsin. I'm going to try to get there before they close tonight. Anyone else interested in any? Or string cheese or other kinds of cheese. I will be going there about 4pm. If you want some just post up and quote this and I'll keep an eye out for it. See you all soon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Large bag please.are you going to have room for a saw or two.. Cheese whips.


----------



## cobey

They need to hi jack a cheese truck


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chain question for you guys:

Went to sharpen up the chain on the PP 655BP and as best I can tell it is factory angle of 35 degrees! WTH!!
This is 3/8" semi chizel.

I thought semi was supposed to be 25 degrees.[emoji15]

Would it be a good idea to clean the cutters up where it is or recut them to 25?

Lost in River City we are.[emoji15]


----------



## Homelite410

Magnumitis said:


> Would you bring a few bar adapters please Mike? 3003/D009


I usually bring 10 of each!


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> I usually bring 10 of each!


Do you have stihl to homelite adapters?


----------



## andydodgegeek

That's a LOT of cheese. I'm done at cheese store now. Heading home to pack truck.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Mmmmmm whips and vanilla snowdrift porter with a side of grain belt premium!


Grain Belt! That brings back memories. Bought it for $1.00 a six-pack on a road trip though Iowa in the mid 70's. It tasted exactly like $1.00 beer too. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Chain question for you guys:
> 
> Went to sharpen up the chain on the PP 655BP and as best I can tell it is factory angle of 35 degrees! WTH!!
> This is 3/8" semi chizel.
> 
> I thought semi was supposed to be 25 degrees.[emoji15]
> 
> Would it be a good idea to clean the cutters up where it is or recut them to 25?
> 
> Lost in River City we are.[emoji15]


Just leave em at 35 Carl..
Semi likes a little more angle.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> That's a LOT of cheese. I'm done at cheese store now. Heading home to pack truck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



You guys are alright for Northerners.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Just leave em at 35 Carl..
> Semi likes a little more angle.



Yes they do.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Well what I've been calling semi chizel is just plain chizel.

So, now we sharpen chipper at 30 and chizel at 35.

Just go with the flow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sign me up for chain lessons Saturday.


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> Do you have stihl to homelite adapters?


I'm sorry Cobey I don't.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Sign me up for chain lessons Saturday.



Matt cam show you how to file a race chain.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Are we doing any racing?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Matt cam show you how to file a race chain.


Shut I'd be happy to get regular filling lessons. Matts Givin me a few pointers well see what ya think when Ya'll run them. Maybe I can get rid of that "Dullmar" reputation!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

MillerModSaws said:


> Shut I'd be happy to get regular filling lessons. Matts Givin me a few pointers well see what ya think when Ya'll run them. Maybe I can get rid of that "Dullmar" reputation!


I'm sure someone can.;]


----------



## andydodgegeek

MillerModSaws said:


> Shut I'd be happy to get regular filling lessons. Matts Givin me a few pointers well see what ya think when Ya'll run them. Maybe I can get rid of that "Dullmar" reputation!


Filing a chain is easy, anyone can do it. Making one sharp...that's the trick. I try my best, my saws can make chips in the woods. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Sign me up for chain lessons, too. While I can usually get by, I need to know more.


----------



## MillerModSaws

Matt had me change my angles to 50/30/10 and I rewired my 511ax so it would run both ways and that has helped a lot.


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Filing a chain is easy, anyone can do it. Making one sharp...that's the trick. I try my best, my saws can make chips in the woods.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


THAT is the truth!


----------



## Magnumitis

andydodgegeek said:


> Are we doing any racing?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If you and Sarah are entering a Dodge, you betcha!


----------



## MillerModSaws

Still can't handle file the best. Gotta use the old file n joint.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

MillerModSaws said:


> Still can't handle file the best. Gotta use the old file n joint.



File n joint is definitely a precision guide.


----------



## MillerModSaws

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> File n joint is definitely a prevision guide.


Is that nicely saying I suck!


----------



## 67L36Driver

OK! I'm bringing a loop of 7/16" Remington Side Planer (chipper) that don't cut worth squat.


----------



## MillerModSaws

67L36Driver said:


> OK! I'm bringing a loop of 7/16" Remington Side Planer (chipper) that don't cut worth squat.


You Bringing That 655bp To Send Home with me?


----------



## 67L36Driver

MillerModSaws said:


> You Bringing That 655bp To Send Home with me?


Bringing the 655. That's the chain I was attempting to sharpen.

Going back home with me.

I think we ran into some sand with it today.


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> OK! I'm bringing a loop of 7/16" Remington Side Planer (chipper) that don't cut worth squat.


Bring a 1/4" file or so with ya!
If not, we'll improvise.


----------



## Hedgerow

MillerModSaws said:


> Is that nicely saying I suck!


Naaaa....
The file n joint is a time tested, sharp chain making tool.


----------



## workshop

Can someone bring a file n joint, please.


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Naaaa....
> The file n joint is a time tested, sharp chain making tool.


I actually have a grind n joint.....


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Sign me up for chain lessons, too. While I can usually get by, I need to know more.


Andy and Kenneth file nice work chains.
I dub them instructors in the art of wood chippery.. 
I will be having a cup of coffee by the wood stove.. 
(-;


----------



## Magnumitis

workshop said:


> Can someone bring a file n joint, please.


Yes sir


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

MillerModSaws said:


> Is that nicely saying I suck!


that was actually a type o. But dam funny


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I have several different one's. I guess I will bring them all.


----------



## Homelite410

my admission is paid now...


----------



## Magnumitis

Homelite410 said:


> my admission is paid now...


Speaking of.......I have a quart of jalapeños and green tomatoes to bring. If there's anything else needed concession wise, someone let me know what I can bring. Bottled water?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Magnumitis said:


> If you and Sarah are entering a Dodge, you betcha!


We will be in a Dodge. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Bring a 1/4" file or so with ya!
> If not, we'll improvise.



I'll have a 1/4"................and a 5/16". [emoji854]


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have several different one's. I guess I will bring them all.



This old dog will do 1/2" chain.


----------



## Magnumitis

andydodgegeek said:


> We will be in a Dodge.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Toyota here, if it makes it.


----------



## Homelite410

Cummins powered Winnebago!


----------



## sawnami

The old 8.1L Avalanche.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have several different one's. I guess I will bring them all.


Hey Kenneth, can you make my grinder run backwards if I bring it?


----------



## jetmd

7.3 burning dinosaur bones......lightly modified


----------



## sam-tip

8.9 ISL cummins


----------



## Hedgerow

Perkins diesel w/ a loader..
Lol


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> This old dog will do 1/2" chain.
> 
> View attachment 468528


And square?


----------



## MillerModSaws

Morning matt!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Hey Kenneth, can you make my grinder run backwards if I bring it?



Bring it we will have a look at it. We will make it run back wards or break it.LOL


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> And square?



Supposed to but haven't tried it. Supposed to take some type of triangle file


----------



## Hedgerow

MillerModSaws said:


> Morning matt!


Mornin Carl and Kenneth..
I gotta head to the stockyards and then to work. 
Gotta pick up some square wood too..


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Supposed to but haven't tried it. Supposed to take some type of triangle file


 
My Stihl dealer sells the triangle files. I have never tried them as I don't use square chain.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Supposed to but haven't tried it. Supposed to take some type of triangle file


Yup..
I gots one and stuff...
If ya wanna try it..

And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> My Stihl dealer sells the triangle files. I have never tried them as I don't use square chain.


Grab a couple if ya can...!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Grab a couple if ya can...!


 
Will head by there on my lunch today. Need anything else? 461, 661, Stihl Ultra, Opti-2???? 

I put in an order for 2 gallons of beans


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Will head by there on my lunch today. Need anything else? 461, 661, Stihl Ultra, Opti-2????
> 
> I put in an order for 2 gallons of beans



I'd take a couple files too if it's possible.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Will head by there on my lunch today. Need anything else? 461, 661, Stihl Ultra, Opti-2????
> 
> I put in an order for 2 gallons of beans


I could buy one triangle file if they have enough 

BTW I still got double bevel files for sale


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Yup..
> I gots one and stuff...
> If ya wanna try it..
> 
> And stuff...



Yep sure would. 

I'll bring a copy of the 22-page Granberg instruction book.


----------



## sawnami

Here's an end view of the file. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## cobey

I spent enough time on my last square"work" chain I didn't want 
To use it


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Sold the Jonsered 630 Monday and the 026 & Poulan 3300 yesterday. 

If this keeps up, I'll have squat to drag down to GTG![emoji15]

Alan and I whittled a bit on the 30" pine behind the lodge hall. Blocked with the 655BP and noodled with the Olympyk.

Pine is easy till you get to the knots. [emoji51]

The 30" bar on the Poulan is handy for big logs.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The '05 Forester is totaled. Too much damage to suspension from contact with a post or sumptin'.

'95 Dodge quit yesterday. Either fuel pump or ignition died. Another tow bill to pay plus repairs.[emoji37]

My saw money gets subverted again. Rats!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Sold the Jonsered 630 Monday and the 026 & Poulan 3300 yesterday.
> 
> If this keeps up, I'll have squat to drag down to GTG![emoji15]
> 
> Alan and I whittled a bit on the 30" pine behind the lodge hall. Blocked with the 655BP and noodled with the Olympyk.
> 
> Pine is easy till you get to the knots. [emoji51]
> 
> The 30" bar on the Poulan is handy for big logs.


That's a good saw


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Grab a couple if ya can...!


 


sawnami said:


> I'd take a couple files too if it's possible.


 


cobey said:


> I could buy one triangle file if they have enough
> 
> BTW I still got double bevel files for sale


 
Called the dealer. He has 1 triangle file in stock. I am picking it up for you all to examine this weekend. If you decide you want more I will place an order and ship them to you when they come in. Sorry.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Called the dealer. He has 1 triangle file in stock. I am picking it up for you all to examine this weekend. If you decide you want more I will place an order and ship them to you when they come in. Sorry.


All good if I get a part number I can order one here, would be cool to see how it works


----------



## 67L36Driver

All in all due to the events of Wednesday, it's looking iffy for us to get to Carthage Saturday. [emoji37]

I'll have to arrange with Jim or Carl Miller to haul the saws I promised to Steve, Steve and Mike. Yikes!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just entered Iowa. They should plant a few trees here, might help cut down this wind.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> All in all due to the events of Wednesday, it's looking iffy for us to get to Carthage Saturday. [emoji37]
> 
> I'll have to arrange with Jim or Carl Miller to haul the saws I promised to Steve, Steve and Mike. Yikes!



Sorry to hear that Carl


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> Mornin Carl and Kenneth..
> I gotta head to the stockyards and then to work.
> Gotta pick up some square wood too..



Anyone jumping of the roof of the stockyards yet?



sawnami said:


> Here's an end view of the file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I thought I read those would hold I flat double bev... But I don't see how in that picture.


----------



## 67L36Driver

These two make a fine pair. The Poulan do the blocks and the Olympyk takes care of the dog knots and noodles.





The fellow who cut on this before me made spiral cuts ending 10-12 inches apart.[emoji15]


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> Anyone jumping of the roof of the stockyards yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read those would hold I flat double bev... But I don't see how in that picture.


Not jumping yet..
They got a pretty good gig..


----------



## Homelite410

Just tuned/ras a Deere cs46..... I'm leas than impressed.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Just tuned/ras a Deere cs46..... I'm leas than impressed.


 So it's for sale for cheap?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oak...
Nice ones.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Very nice day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Very nice day.


Yes it sure is! But, I have to waste it dragging Michael down to Glsdstone NKC.[emoji57]


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> So it's for sale for cheap?


No in for 2 chains, bar and sprocket.


----------



## sawnami

Sorry to hear that you can't make it Carl. Do you want to send the 450 so we can swap carbs and see how it runs?

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

concretegrazer said:


> I thought I read those would hold I flat double bev... But I don't see how in that picture.



I know none of mine will.

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Truck and camper are hooked up, ready to go.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I know none of mine will.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Thanks Steve for checking the saw out
For me ...... to bad it wasn't Steve quality

Anyway here's two making another trip to
Carthage  can't wait to see you all


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Thanks Steve for checking the saw out
> For me ...... to bad it wasn't Steve quality
> 
> Anyway here's to making another trip to
> Carthage  can't wait to see you all


I'm sorry too Cobey. Now we know why the pics were all so blurry.

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Sorry to hear that you can't make it Carl. Do you want to send the 450 so we can swap carbs and see how it runs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


We are going to try hard to make it!!!
Sending the three saws with Jim as insurance they get there.

I will bring the Homie 450 with us. Also Fat Alice!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

cobey said:


> Thanks Steve for checking the saw out
> For me ...... to bad it wasn't Steve quality
> 
> Anyway here's to making another trip to
> Carthage  can't wait to see you all


 so, wassamatta wid dem saws?


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> so, wassamatta wid dem saws?


Not a thing. .......
Them are mine 
Steve looked at a ragged 360 for me the guy "fixed " the paint, his pictures were fuzzy it was hard to see what a turd it was


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Not a thing. .......
> Them are mine
> Steve looked at a ragged 360 for me the guy "fixed " the paint, his pictures were fuzzy it was hard to see what a turd it was


Was that the one on CL up here?


----------



## cobey

jerrycmorrow said:


> so, wassamatta wid dem saws?


My phone said to..... I ment to say two
That were going to Carthage


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Was that the one on CL up here?


Crusty 360


----------



## cobey

Brand's mcbrick is back together 
Finally cleans up in the cut. ......
He is going to be a good saw operator 
Already doing pretty good


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, I saw that saw in clist. thought it might be too good to be true. but then again, I've made some real cheap scores. ask matt about my john deere 70V
hope yall have a great weekend. naturally, family stuff came up again. one of these days. just sayin.


----------



## cobey

Carb rebuild #2 for the day
The 064 is a beast! 
4 strokes and cleans up in the cut


----------



## 67L36Driver

Olympyk gave an outstanding account of itself.



Safety chain and all.

Day-yum! I may just keep the darn thing and put a good chain on him![emoji15]


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Crusty 360


A couple of non-fuzzy shots of it. [emoji45] 










Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## shorthunter

Looks like a poor resto job


----------



## cobey

Not much restored to it, also had homelite hand painted
On the bar..... I would rather have
One with no paint, he also had pawned it and Steve had to
Meet him at the pawn shop..... and the owner wouldn't let
Him start it........ typical c-lister flakey as grannys biscuits
And twice as filling


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Carb rebuild #2 for the day
> The 064 is a beast!
> 4 strokes and cleans up in the cut
> 
> View attachment 468750



I am bringing a project for you ole' buddy. It is a surprise


----------



## Hinerman

Are the carvers coming? Whatever happened to jeepsnchainsaws, he hasn't posted since September?


----------



## Locust Cutter

jetmd said:


> 7.3 burning dinosaur bones......lightly modified


I'm curious what all yours has done compared to mine to see what your results have been...



sam-tip said:


> 8.9 ISL cummins


In WHAT? Whatever is, it sounds like something I need...



67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Sold the Jonsered 630 Monday and the 026 & Poulan 3300 yesterday.
> 
> If this keeps up, I'll have squat to drag down to GTG![emoji15]
> 
> Alan and I whittled a bit on the 30" pine behind the lodge hall. Blocked with the 655BP and noodled with the Olympyk.
> 
> Pine is easy till you get to the knots. [emoji51]
> 
> The 30" bar on the Poulan is handy for big logs.


Lodge? Moose, Elks or Masonic?


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Are the carvers coming? Whatever happened to jeepsnchainsaws, he hasn't posted since September?




I think I saw an add last week that was his on C'list selling a bunch of NOS Homelite Parts. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Grab a couple if ya can...!





sawnami said:


> I'd take a couple files too if it's possible.





cobey said:


> I could buy one triangle file if they have enough
> 
> BTW I still got double bevel files for sale



I'm not making any promises. I picked up the last triangle file and he told me he ordered more today. He said they SHOULD be here tomorrow between 12-2. I will call before I leave (get off work at 2) and if he has them I will swing by and grab them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Lodge? Moose, Elks or Masonic?

Fraternal Order of Police.

SIL is president and daughter is treasurer.


Sayyyyyy. Maybe I can bill 'em for the log cutting. I got a leg up. LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

Mo.Jim says to tell you all he will be running late tomorrow.


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> Whatever happened to jeepsnchainsaws, he hasn't posted since September?


I was wondering that a couple days ago.


----------



## lumberjackchef

I will be there but Darick is in Tulsa at a show for the weekend.....been busy trying to get caught up on things around here. Hope the weather holds out for us. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

Goldie just got done making the 2nd batch of peanut brittle and I got something made with chocolate. Mmmmm.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Goldie just got done making the 2nd batch of peanut brittle and I got something made with chocolate. Mmmmm.



Mmmmmmmm. I know that chocolate stuff!!


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> I am bringing a project for you ole' buddy. It is a surprise


Sweet......


----------



## Locust Cutter

If anyone finds a GOOD deal on an old BIG (one man) saw, let me know. I'd like a .404 pulling stumper...


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> If anyone finds a GOOD deal on an old BIG (one man) saw, let me know. I'd like a .404 pulling stumper...


Steve or Alan should be able to find one like that


----------



## jetmd

I will see you all Saturday morning. I will bring some of my biscuits and bacon for breakfast
and something to share for lunch also.
Matt if you think of anything you need last minute please let me know and I will grab it.
Anyone have a file for a .404 chain?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

You Friday travelers stay safe out there. Especially those of you negotiating KC traffic.[emoji15]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl and Chet.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. 

Chet, 7/32 is the file you need. I may have an extra if you need it...and if I can remember to bring it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> Chet, 7/32 is the file you need. I may have an extra if you need it...and if I can remember to bring it...


If you don't I have some in my box to bring.


----------



## Homelite410

Morning errbody!


----------



## sam-tip

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> You Friday travelers stay safe out there. Especially those of you negotiating KC traffic.[emoji15]





Hoping no traffic in KC at 10 pm Friday night. I lived in Overland Park and Shawnee Mission Kansas for two year so I hope the roads have not changed to much. Now you call it Interstate 49.


----------



## workshop

Waiting on coffee. Had to run to the grocery store to get some last minute things for Goldie. Before coffee. Not good. 
Still waiting on coffee, then finish loading. Then everything will be ok.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sam-tip said:


> Hoping no traffic in KC at 10 pm Friday night. I lived in Overland Park and Shawnee Mission Kansas for two year so I hope the roads have not changed to much. Now you call it Interstate 49.


We used to go around 435 to get to 71 (now I 49) but now shoot thru downtown KC on 35 and straight down 49. Excepting during rush 'hour'. Actually want to avoid that from 3-6 pm. Them people are crazy!


----------



## sunfish

workshop said:


> Waiting on coffee. Had to run to the grocery store to get some last minute things for Goldie. Before coffee. Not good.
> Still waiting on coffee, then finish loading. Then everything will be ok.


There is absolutely no way I'd run the the grocery store, or anywhere before coffee.

You are a stronger man than me old buddy!


----------



## sunfish

My wife has coffee made when I get up.


----------



## workshop

Coffee done, truck/camper loaded. Hope we got everything, cause the supply lines are long.


----------



## sunfish

I'm heading to Matt's in the morning. Try to get out of here around 6am, be there around 9. 

Bummer to miss the fun tonight & possibly breakfast in the morning.


----------



## workshop

On the road.


----------



## lumberjackchef

My favorite cup






Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

Sounds like it's gonna be a great GTG this wknd for you folks, plenty of saws, etc, and plenty of groceries to cook as well. Be safe gents traveling and have a great time.


----------



## Homelite410




----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Grab a couple if ya can...!


 


sawnami said:


> I'd take a couple files too if it's possible.


 


cobey said:


> I could buy one triangle file if they have enough
> 
> BTW I still got double bevel files for sale


 
I got the files 

Also got 94 cans of soda, ice, 2 gallons of beans, 2 cakes, and 2 bottles of BBQ sauce. Do I have to bring saws or can I just eat, drink, and fart?


----------



## Magnumitis




----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> I got the files
> 
> Also got 94 cans of soda, ice, 2 gallons of beans, 2 cakes, and 2 bottles of BBQ sauce. Do I have to bring saws or can I just eat, drink, and fart?


I debated leaving saws but I didn't wanna leave squeak alone in the shop, and the 2186 is staying in Missouri, and I brought the 10-10 for Hailey..... So we brought a few.


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## 67L36Driver

Show this to Jim when he gets there.


Have more to cut up still.



Small enuff for Jim's splitter?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Someone used the Curley fries method before.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Headed out


----------



## Homelite410

Not one post since 4 pm......wtf boyz?


----------



## jetmd

Busy, trying to get things tied up.....taking advantage of the spring like weather!

See ya in the morning. You guys have a safe trip South.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Will try to drag Blondie out of bed at 7 am. Wish me luck.


----------



## Homelite410

Just left..


----------



## sawnami

Shooting for 6:30AM













Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

It was starting to look like I might not make it, but should be able to head out early Sat. 

Will be a little late, got to make a stop in Springfield.


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Not one post since 4 pm......wtf boyz?



Been doing stuff 

Matt's 40 and under saw....


----------



## ARsawMechanic

Howdy all! Long time no see. Looks like GTG time this weekend? Hope it is good times for all, wish I had time to come up & visit.


----------



## cobey

Btw..... I think found the weak saw and very short bar combo
We need tomorrow...... I forgot I had it......


----------



## sam-tip

Just got here.


----------



## cobey

Waiting on Bran ....... and getting around  
Morning all!


----------



## stihlx8

Hope you all have a great gtg. Foggy as all get out here. Wish I could have made it. About time to go home, only 4 more midnites. Yippeee


----------



## Freehand

Im gonna make like a baby and head out. See yins……...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

See you all about noonish! Before eleven if things go well.


----------



## 67L36Driver

B. T. W.: the Homie gear drive is a 5-30.



I wiped off the builder's tag to see better.

But, still stinks of old gas.[emoji13]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Twenty six miles to go.


----------



## sam-tip




----------



## stihlx8

Looks like alotta fun. Carry on


----------



## sam-tip




----------



## jetmd

First of all let me put out a big thank-you to Matt, Lisa & Levi for hosting and having all
us out to Hedgefest 2015!

Now let me tell you that this GTG is not for the average person, it takes lots of training,
stamina, planning.......just as an example:




Names will be changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## jetmd

A few more pictures of today's activities:


----------



## jetmd

And my favorite picture of the day!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Assorted bull shippers.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We are in the phase of bittersweet departure from Hedgefest 2015. Sigh. Had a great time, as always. Here's some pics now that I've got a little signal. 
GTG coming together Friday night




The ever important breakfast in the making-most important meal of the day!!




The master at his craft




The reason we all come to these things









Mrs. AWOL brought some bunnies.. Oops-rabbits for dinner. Alan did some of the cooking




And a little more bs time before departure...









Thank you again to some of the most gracious hosts of all time, the Hedgerow's! It ain't always a walk in the park to squeeze a GTG in amongst life that comes your way, but we sure do love spending some time with y'all! 

Everyone take care and travel safe!!


----------



## sawfun

That looks like it was a blast, I wish it was closer. What was that big Homelite geardrive?


----------



## sunfish

Not a better group of people anywhere. Was great seeing some of y'all there!


----------



## sunfish

Oh and it's true, cheese whips is real good!


----------



## MillerModSaws

Just got home. Back to where my phone works and can look at the threads. Had a great time guys and gals. Excellent fun group this weekend. Thank you to the Hale family for putting up with us!


----------



## cobey

MillerModSaws said:


> Just got home. Back to where my phone works and can look at the threads. Had a great time guys and gals. Excellent fun group this weekend. Thank you to the Hale family for putting up with us!


It was nice to meet you, your saws are top notch


----------



## MillerModSaws

cobey said:


> It was nice to meet you, your saws are top notch


Good to meet you as well. Thank you! Look forward to the next go!


----------



## Fishnuts2

I had a great time and kudos to Hedgerow and all who put this on. Met some new friends and connected with others from previous GTGs. 

Good to see all there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

MillerModSaws said:


> Good to meet you as well. Thank you! Look forward to the next go!


Yes hats off to you sir for all of your saws that I ran were very enjoyable to operate. And that 661 was a smooth sexy beast! 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws

lumberjackchef said:


> Yes hats off to you sir for all of your saws that I ran were very enjoyable to operate. And that 661 was a smooth sexy beast!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Thank you! Stihl definatly went the right way on that one.


----------



## MillerModSaws

lumberjackchef said:


> Yes hats off to you sir for all of your saws that I ran were very enjoyable to operate. And that 661 was a smooth sexy beast!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


O and btw. You do freaking awesome work my friend. You have been blessed with a skill that we'll just look at your work I need to say no more!


----------



## lumberjackchef

MillerModSaws said:


> O and btw. You do freaking awesome work my friend. You have been blessed with a skill that we'll just look at your work I need to say no more!


Thanks for the kind words, and yes it is a blessing and a gift from the Lord that I cannot take the credit for. It never ceases to amaze me that I am able to find those critters hiding in all that firewood lol!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerModSaws

Thank you @WKEND LUMBERJAK for bring me a comparisson saw. It was very helpful!


----------



## lumberjackchef

I did snap a couple pics
















Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## lumberjackchef

Couple carving pics too

Here is the bear that Sarah had me to carve for the adirondckstihl raffle




Another commissioned sign






One of the bears I carved today...





Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch2

As always. Good people, good food, good times. Many thanks to our hosts & all those who made the effort to be there.


----------



## MillerModSaws

lumberjackchef said:


> Couple carving pics too
> 
> Here is the bear that Sarah had me to carve for the adirondckstihl raffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another commissioned sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the bears I carved today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Man post the eagle. I agree with Matt as thats the most awesome one I've seen. Lol.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Here it is along with a few others I've done as well..



Uniontown ks



Joplin Mo.



Mansfield Mo.



Fort Scott ks.



mapleton ks.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got home at 10:05. 217 miles including unplanned side trips (lost, missed exits and misc. stops). Dumped van contents in middle of garage floor and going to bed!

Thank you Hale family![emoji7]


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are 40 miles south of Des Moines, Iowa, got a room for the night. Only 340 miles to go tomorrow. We almost made it 1/2 way home. Thank you to the Hale family for putting this together and thank you to all who came and made it great. A special thanks to all that provided us with all the delicious food. Excellent food, excellent BSing, excellent people, look forward to seeing everyone again.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnumitis

Thanks everyone, just a few of my takes


----------



## Magnumitis

Thank you all for a great time.

Kevin


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jetmd said:


> And my favorite picture of the day!
> 
> View attachment 469480


Mine, too! Alannah (hope I spelled that close to correct!) Is about as sweet as it gets... And I couldn't believe she was eating those jalapeño brats like candy! [emoji12]


----------



## USMC615

lumberjackchef said:


> Here it is along with a few others I've done as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Uniontown ks
> 
> 
> 
> Joplin Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Mansfield Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Scott ks.
> 
> 
> 
> mapleton ks.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


What a talent you have...that is unreal. Simply amazing...and I think my choice of words do no justice. That is awesome my man.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

After watching Mike, I want a saw just like 'Squeek'.

What's inside there anyway?


----------



## cobey

Fishnuts2 said:


> I had a great time and kudos to Hedgerow and all who put this on. Met some new friends and connected with others from previous GTGs.
> 
> Good to see all there!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was Great to see you again Wayne!
It was good to hang out again


----------



## sawnami

An additional thanks to Matt and Lisa for hosting another great GTG. The friendships just keep getting deeper with each GTG. There absolutely isn't a greater group of people on the face of the planet!


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Fat Alice' hooked a couple more.


----------



## cobey

It was a great time, I was so glad to see you all!
I will have more pictures later, thanks to you all 
For making it great, I hope I did my part to make it
Good for my friends, and I consider you all friends.
Bran really had fun and told me to thank everyone
For letting him run there saw. Thanks Matt for letting
Us come over and hang out and Make saw chips and cookies.
And thanks for the great food all


----------



## mdavlee

I'm so bummed I missed it.


----------



## Homelite410

The time has come to say goodbye, I hate to as we always have a good time with great peoples. I got to see old friends, harass Dan, and make a new friend. Hailey had a lot of fun and I loved spending time with our youngest gtg attendee.



great big thank you to the whole Hale family for putting up with us!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well Mia made a late appearance with me this morning.





thanks to all who made it possible can't wait to see everyone on the next go round.

Couple more carving I forgot to share









Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

No Dodgegeek stool pics?


----------



## workshop

Made it home in good order. 
Thank you to Matt and Lisa for having all of us down. It was good to see all my friends again. You all mean so much to Goldie and I.


----------



## sawnami

Thanks to Carl and Steve for being "enablers" for my Homelite collecting. 
I dug up a manual for the 5-30 from my collection. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

What a fun weekend. Couldn't have asked for a nicer weekend. Thanks Matt and Lisa for the great time. Also Eric and Mike for cooking the breakfast, Sarah and Andy for bringing the cheese, Louise for the venison loin ie. meat candy,Rebekah and Allen for the rabbit, all the cakes pies and cookies, and Goldie for the best peanut brittle ever. If Chet went home hungry it was his fault.

forgot the chili, taco soup, smoked ham smoked bologna.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Thanks to Carl and Steve for being "enablers" for my Homelite collecting.
> I dug up a manual for the 5-30 from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Heh, I can store two 'normal' size saws in the space the 5-30 took up.
(Insert evil villain laugh here)[emoji48]


----------



## Hinerman

Thanks Matt and Lisa. It was fantastic as usual.


----------



## workshop

Much like Dolly Parton's coat of many colors, I now have a saw of many colors.
Made possible by my buddies here. I acquired a little MS180 from Carl, back at the Fort Scott GTG. Power head only. At this weekend's GTG I got a bar for it from Jim, a new chain from Cobey and the up grade carburetor from Matt. Going to order up new rings and seals for it to complete it. It is my friendship saw. Whenever I look at it from now on, and use it, it will put a warm smile on my face because of the friendships I have made here.
During the drive home, I got to thinking some things over. After we got home, Goldie and I were discussing people and events from the weekend. We both came to the conclusion that, while we have friends here at home, ( and not that many, I might add), we have many more TRUE friends right here.
My friendship saw is proof of that. Thanks, everyone, for enriching my life.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just got a call from Jim he made it home a little after 3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

KenJax Tree said:


> No Dodgegeek stool pics?


I KNOW! there just was not much for stool makin wood with all the rest of the fun and games! [emoji12]


----------



## MillerModSaws

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I KNOW! there just was not much for stool makin wood with all the rest of the fun and games! [emoji12]


Well no stool but isn't there a snow man floating around


----------



## Homelite410

I also want to thank Doug for the countless miles we have traveled together in the rv, if it wasn't for Doug, I could have not gone to matt's 3 times and to wky. Taking the rv is half the fun for me! Thank you my friend!


----------



## jetmd

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If Chet went home hungry it was his fault.



You know Mike it's not all about food with me.
.
.
.
Well maybe just a little about food.................


----------



## cobey

Some pics


----------



## lumberjackchef

MillerModSaws said:


> Well no stool but isn't there a snow man floating around






why yes I believe there is!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Bran, taking it all in, he had a blast 


Steve and abe..... abe was after bar not



My saws and truck


----------



## cobey

Friends 


Sweet old JD


Steve's 390, a Sweet AWOL saw


----------



## cobey

MOJIM


Doug


Mike ,Carl, and little Alanah


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Safe and sound, back home at the Dodgegeek homestead. Saws put away all snuggly in the shop, wood fire burning, cats on laps.... 

Life is good.


----------



## cobey

Yep its a hemi 


Chet


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

Steve (sawnami ) Kenneth (weekend lumberjack)


Homelite


----------



## cobey

Bran.... running Steve's cool 2100


----------



## cobey

Wayne (Fishnuts2)


Mike (Homelite410 ) 


AWOL.... (Alan)
Rocking 45 drivers of furious roller nose!!


----------



## cobey

Wonderful AWOL kids! !!!


----------



## cobey

Chad..... doing what he does best


Thanks Kenneth for making my grinder
Be able to cut both directions 


Carl brought out old fat Alice 
And me and Bran saw her with her top off


----------



## cobey

Chain test
And chain spinning practice for me
Good times


----------



## cobey

She say's "I will run these someday"
Super good times
Thanks all!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Looks like everyone had a great time. Great pics. I sure hope to make it next year.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Safe and sound, back home at the Dodgegeek homestead. Saws put away all snuggly in the shop, wood fire burning, cats on laps....
> 
> Life is good.


It is..

Don'tcha no, eh?


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time. Great pics. I sure hope to make it next year.


Would be good to see you Steve


----------



## sam-tip

Had a wonderful time. Thank you Matt and Lisa for hosting. Now I want a ATV trailer.

This saw is loud!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Thanks Matt and Lisa for hosting another great family reunion ahh well........ GTG
Had a fun time with my saw family.......TWICE
Took the senic route home and stopped at Festus Mo.
hope to make it in tomorrow
Thanks to all who helped in any way


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It is..
> 
> Don'tcha no, eh?


Oooh, yaaa!


----------



## Locust Cutter

Looks like I missed a hell of a time! The GTG I went to was nice and it was very humbling teaching a bunch of youngin's how to shoot and hunt and being reminded of how fortunate I am and have been... It was kind of cool hunting and playing guitar with a few former NFL'ers as well. I'll try to get a few pics posted up.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Once again, Doug's S.S-S.E., the MS661 and 550xp elude me... I did like Jim's boots though!


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> Had a wonderful time. Thank you Matt and Lisa for hosting. Now I want a ATV trailer.
> 
> This saw is loud!



Your willingness to be an absolute gamer for these events, is impressive Doug..
Love having you down here.
What did you think of that elm I found for ya?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Got the Poulan 3700 to run sorta. And cut somewhat.
Round up a carb kit today.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Carl


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Partly cloudy and 75 degrees in FL this morning. It was 80 degrees when I landed last night at 6:00. Not a bad place to hang out for a week, I suppose.


----------



## Homelite410

Well its Monday, back to the grind! Came home to night crawlers slithering into the garage and we've had so much rain its seeping up the floor drain in my basement! Oh well!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Your willingness to be an absolute gamer for these events, is impressive Doug..
> Love having you down here.
> What did you think of that elm I found for ya?


 
I have split elm before but that was the nastiest I have ever seen. You never see videos from Super Split and Split Second trying to split that stuff, and there is a reason. Should have made 4x4's on the mill then cut it to firewood length


----------



## sawnami

Looks like a good deal for a 1/2" chain. 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172025741197&alt=web 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sam-tip

I agree a mill would have been a better choice for cutting the elm in half. Many easy looking pieces were loaded with many surprises and twists. The pecan you had last year was just as ugly. Making splitting slow and difficult with the SS.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Looks like a good deal for a 1/2" chain.
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=172025741197&alt=web
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That 5-30 Homie has a loop of 1/2" on it.

I have a length of 66 dl of 9/16" X .063" if someone needs it . New. 

Also a double handful of drivers, cutters, rivits etc..


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I agree a mill would have been a better choice for cutting the elm in half. Many easy looking pieces were loaded with many surprises and twists. The pecan you had last year was just as ugly. Making splitting slow and difficult with the SS.


But it got the job done!
That impressed me.
I'm gonna get one some day..


----------



## sawnami

Well Carl, the carb is good. :-(



Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Well Carl, the carb is good. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Well poop. The crank seals must be bad!


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Well poop. The crank seals must be bad!


Poop...indeed my friend 
Poop is a funny word when used in anger


----------



## cobey

I hit a dead deer at high speed today 
Messed the g6 all up......
POOP!!! 

And blood and hair and stuff. ...


----------



## 67L36Driver

67L36Driver said:


> Well poop. The crank seals must be bad!



The only other thing is I may have pulled the impulse line off when I installed the sheet metal baffle under the carb. Or kinked the line.[emoji848]


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I hit a dead deer at high speed today
> Messed the g6 all up......
> POOP!!!
> 
> And blood and hair and stuff. ...


Ran over a fresh killed skunk one night. Had to park the car in the driveway.

Next morning found a small chunk of hide cought under the running board.

Drove it over to the school parking lot and pushed it off with a stick.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

cobey said:


> I hit a dead deer at high speed today
> Messed the g6 all up......
> POOP!!!
> 
> And blood and hair and stuff. ...


And some poop as well, I imagine. Sorry to hear of your mishap!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> But it got the job done!
> That impressed me.
> *I'm gonna get one some day*..


 
Me too, hopefully not too far into the future. Can't decide which one. The Super Split is bullet proof; the Split Second has better features and is road towable (a big plus for me). What is your opinion?


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Well Carl, the carb is good. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V




The WD-40 can was doing the happy dance when you accelerated. How did you train the WD-40 to do that?


----------



## cobey

Went out and looked at the car
I think I can get all the cosmetic 
Stuff fixed and clean it all up


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Me too, hopefully not too far into the future. Can't decide which one. The Super Split is bullet proof; the Split Second has better features and is road towable (a big plus for me). What is your opinion?


I think I would have to go with the SS. Original..
But if ya gotta tow it, that changes things.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> The WD-40 can was doing the happy dance when you accelerated. How did you train the WD-40 to do that?


LOL
You should see it with the IEL HB. It will clean the bench off onto the floor and relocate the tool box with a couple blips of the throttle. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## rburg

Where did you get all that yellow sawdust? LoL. Looks like you had another good GTG.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 470111



Hey Matt, did you find the homelite adjuster under yer file magnet??


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Hey Matt, did you find the homelite adjuster under yer file magnet??


Sure didn't..
But I'll look for it now!

Thanks Cobey..


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Sure didn't..
> But I'll look for it now!
> 
> Thanks Cobey..


Yer welcome


----------



## sawnami

Looked in the bar oil side of the Homie 450 to see how much gas had transferred and found some spare parts. Don't think it needs 4 oil pickup screens. 










Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Heh, never occurred to anyone to rinse the crap out of the tank with mineral spirits on occasion.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Looks like winter is back. Morning


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth & fellow midlanders.
Have to pay the ransom on the '95 Van. Timing belt broke. And, send in the paperwork on the Forester to Farmers Insurance.

Poulan 3700 ready for a test & tune.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody...


----------



## cobey

Hey all


----------



## lumberjackchef

Good morning!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning Kenneth & fellow midlanders.
> Have to pay the ransom on the '95 Van. Timing belt broke. And, send in the paperwork on the Forester to Farmers Insurance.
> 
> Poulan 3700 ready for a test & tune.



Darn Carl! Is that an non-interference engine?


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Darn Carl! Is that an non-interference engine?


Yes, That's what they told me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

howdy yall


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody. 
Carl, have you taken the Poulan out and put it to some wood yet?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Afternoon everybody.
> Carl, have you taken the Poulan out and put it to some wood yet?


Yup, this morning. Cut a couple cookies.

Plan on giving it a long run in the pine block pile later.


Got more blocks to noodle.


----------



## Hedgerow

Carl is gonna go into the firewood biz pretty soon..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Carl is gonna go into the firewood biz pretty soon..



He's going to start a bundle business..

Nice afternoon.


----------



## sunfish

I posted a 262xp in the tradin post if anyone is interested.


----------



## Magnumitis

Beautiful afternoon here in the Ozark foothills. Took off an hour early to feed livestock and have the boy putting a few parts saws up in the barn out of the weather, not that it was going to hurt them. [emoji6]


----------



## workshop

Spfd Craigslist has an 044 for $80. Says scored piston/cylinder. Out by Mansfield. I'd go for it but I'm on call. Isn't that the way it always is?


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Spfd Craigslist has an 044 for $80. Says scored piston/cylinder. Out by Mansfield. I'd go for it but I'm on call. Isn't that the way it always is?


Complete saw needing top end. That's money in the bank.

Too nasty windy here this afternoon for Two Geezer Logging. Instead took three hour nap.

Grandkids Christmas program tonite.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> He's going to start a bundle business..
> 
> Nice afternoon.


Daughter pulled up the other day in their townie pickup. In the bed is about eight bundles of shrink wrapped wood from the convenience store. WTH!


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> howdy yall


Hi Jerry!


----------



## Mo. Jim

sawnami said:


> An additional thanks to Matt and Lisa for hosting another great GTG. The friendships just keep getting deeper with each GTG. There absolutely isn't a greater group of people on the face of the planet!


This post says it all.


----------



## Hedgerow

The dogs are scouring the corners of the shop for cookie crumbs..
Lol...


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> An additional thanks to Matt and Lisa for hosting another great GTG. The friendships just keep getting deeper with each GTG. There absolutely isn't a greater group of people on the face of the planet!



Therefore, Matt and Lisa need to have about 4 per year, with an option for more if we decide we need to.


----------



## sawnami

Matt, how about a critique on the Granberg?







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Matt, how about a critique on the Granberg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Looks clean..
Got a side profile?


----------



## sam-tip

How much side plate angle do you like? I have read that 80 to 83 from horizontal is fast for square chain.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Looks clean..
> Got a side profile?








Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V


If you're using a full sized file, drop that file down a tick.. Clean that gullet out in a single pass..


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> If you're using a full sized file, drop that file down a tick.. Clean that gullet out in a single pass..



That's with those three corner files. It looks like if I drop it, I loose my corner alignment. That's with the guy's angles in that Granberg info. I wonder if all I can do is just clean it out the way it is??


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Looks clean..
> Got a side profile?


 
The corner doesn't look right to me. No?

Good morning everybody...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Thomas, Steve and all you who slept in.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> The corner doesn't look right to me. No?
> 
> Good morning everybody...


Ya got me. I matched the corner of the file to the corner of the cutter.

Good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders! from those of us who slept in.[emoji6]


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> That's with those three corner files. It looks like if I drop it, I loose my corner alignment. That's with the guy's angles in that Granberg info. I wonder if all I can do is just clean it out the way it is??


Alan said them files would make the side plate different


----------



## cobey

It's making side beak....


----------



## cobey

I played with with the tri file last night 
Seemed odd


----------



## 67L36Driver

Windy again today and cold. I'll have to break out the flannel lined jeans to test the Poulan.

Just four days ago the fuel in the Wards 5.0" came to a rolling boil in mid 60's noodling pine.


----------



## sawnami

After a couple swipes to clean it out. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> I played with with the tri file last night
> Seemed odd


 
The nice thing about the triangle file is it can be used in a Granberg or similiar type file guide....a BIG plus for some of us.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> The nice thing about the triangle file is it can be used in a Granberg or similiar type file guide....a BIG plus for some of us.


I need to play with my grandberg some. 
And my grinder. 
Btw... thanks for my Christmas presents Thomas


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> That's with those three corner files. It looks like if I drop it, I loose my corner alignment. That's with the guy's angles in that Granberg info. I wonder if all I can do is just clean it out the way it is??


Does the hard line split right through the working point?
Or is it lower.?


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> How much side plate angle do you like? I have read that 80 to 83 from horizontal is fast for square chain.


Would that be the forward lean? If so, then yes, 83 from horizontal will work. 80 would leave 10 degrees forward, and may be a bit excessive. Not as smooth.


----------



## Hinerman

Matt is turning all of us into square filing junkies...


----------



## sam-tip

Yes forward lean. Guessing to much lean is bad or slower


----------



## cobey

sam-tip said:


> Yes forward lean. Guessing to much lean is bad or slower


Can pull it down, or stop the chain in the cut....


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Poulan 3700 did fine in the large pine.



Cut block in half and then in thirds. Fingers got cold so I went back to the house.

Handy so I don't make a mess in the alley.[emoji6]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Need to rethink the leather glove thing.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Matt is turning all of us into square filing junkies...


A shur way to find something bad in a tree is to put a square work chain on


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> The Poulan 3700 did fine in the large pine.
> View attachment 470583
> 
> 
> Cut block in half and then in thirds. Fingers got cold so I went back to the house.
> 
> Handy so I don't make a mess in the alley.[emoji6]



I'm really happy that saw has come to life.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wish I had a portable splitter. I'd split it up and haul it to Jim.

Or, sell it $4.97 a bundle at Casey's General Store.[emoji48]


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Wish I had a portable splitter. I'd split it up and haul it to Jim.
> 
> Or, sell it $4.97 a bundle at Casey's General Store.[emoji48]


I wonder who buys that bundled wood?


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Does the hard line split right through the working point?
> Or is it lower.?


Right through the working point. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

cobey said:


> I wonder who buys that bundled wood?


City yuppies or traveling camping folks..


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> City yuppies or traveling camping folks..


Just throw a bellybutton saw in the camper. Homelite XL or XL2 (Everybody's got one) [emoji39] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Right through the working point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Should cut good then. I wish we would have played with it a bit Saturday. Has a bit of a curved side plate like a goofy file.



sam-tip said:


> Yes forward lean. Guessing to much lean is bad or slower



Too much lean will cut, but just not as smooth. Seems like the best chains I've run have had no more than 4 or 5 degrees forward lean.


----------



## cobey

I got a round chain somewhere 
Someone put a stupid amount of 
Angle on it it cuts, but is like running 
A machine gun !


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> I wonder who buys that bundled wood?



Turd heads like my son in law

Jonsered 670 oil pump drive fixed.



Block pile getting bigger.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Turd heads like my son in law
> 
> Jonsered 670 oil pump drive fixed.
> View attachment 470637
> 
> 
> Block pile getting bigger.


Lol.....
Nice wood pile Carl


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Lol.....
> Nice wood pile Carl


Hopefully I didn't make the chunks so small that they get snatched.

Actually they would fit in either the upstairs or downstairs fireplace for an all night burn. But for Blondie and her sensitive nose...........[emoji20]
Look good piled on our covered front porch. Blondie not going along with that either.[emoji57]


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeesh...
Low of 24 tonight.
Had to light both stoves..


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> I wonder who buys that bundled wood?


Ok. I confess.
I have bought bundled wood before. 
On our camping trip to Pommedeterre in October. At a convenience store at the lake. 
$2.99 a bundle. Bought 5 so I could have a nice campfire. Brought 3 back home with us. After I finish getting the stove installed Saturday, I plan on using up those bundles. 
Then off to the woods.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Ok. I confess.
> I have bought bundled wood before.
> On our camping trip to Pommedeterre in October. At a convenience store at the lake.
> $2.99 a bundle. Bought 5 so I could have a nice campfire. Brought 3 back home with us. After I finish getting the stove installed Saturday, I plan on using up those bundles.
> Then off to the woods.



I have bought it also. When I take the RV, I load my truck up with wood, no problem. This summer we took the mini-van to Niagara Falls and stayed at a KOA. I had to spring for the bundles. However, I was able to buy 1/2 a rick from a guy a couple days after arriving. It wasn't the driest wood but I used a fan to get it blazing.

I have taken wood into other states and some states do not allow it. Pulled into one campsite and there was a sign that said, "If you brought wood from another state burn it all as soon as possible or leave". Another campsite had a sign and handout of what states were not allowed to bring wood in at all.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Ok. I confess.
> I have bought bundled wood before.
> On our camping trip to Pommedeterre in October. At a convenience store at the lake.
> $2.99 a bundle. Bought 5 so I could have a nice campfire. Brought 3 back home with us. After I finish getting the stove installed Saturday, I plan on using up those bundles.
> Then off to the woods.



If you have a place to cut, we need to have a mini-gtg to get you stocked up on wood


----------



## 67L36Driver

I could heat with wood.
Upstairs.


It's the smaller one. One fan and draws room air. The 'stone' is fake.

Downstairs.


Bigger. Two fans and thermostat for same. Pipe brings in combustion air from outside. Run the basement temp to 'sauna' in no time. 

Pay no attention to the kid toys.

Should have put the big one on the main floor.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Our brick man had fun making the flue tile dosy doe around each other as they are directly in line.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> If you have a place to cut, we need to have a mini-gtg to get you stocked up on wood


Hmmmm. Not a bad idea.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening all fire feels good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Aaahhhh....
The firewood nazi's....


----------



## Hinerman

I need help with a minor problem. My neighbor has had a pet rabbit for a couple of years; she has 4 kids and they don't take care of it. I saw it running loose outside. I told her it was loose. She said they turned it loose and don't want it back. Me and the boys caught it but I told the boys up front we are not keeping the bunny. Soooooo, I need to find it a home somewhere not named Cabool  If you know anybody wanting a free bunny, I have one. It is black, short ears and big bushy eye brows. It looks like a miniature schnauzer if you ask me.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> I need help with a minor problem. My neighbor has had a pet rabbit for a couple of years; she has 4 kids and they don't take care of it. I saw it running loose outside. I told her it was loose. She said they turned it loose and don't want it back. Me and the boys caught it but I told the boys up front we are not keeping the bunny. Soooooo, I need to find it a home somewhere not named Cabool  If you know anybody wanting a free bunny, I have one. It is black, short ears and big bushy eye brows. It looks like a miniature schnauzer if you ask me.



Hmm. Carl?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> If you have a place to cut, we need to have a mini-gtg to get you stocked up on wood


Oh, we can get Steve loaded up..
That's like easy..

Carl is your bunny man..


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> I need help with a minor problem. My neighbor has had a pet rabbit for a couple of years; she has 4 kids and they don't take care of it. I saw it running loose outside. I told her it was loose. She said they turned it loose and don't want it back. Me and the boys caught it but I told the boys up front we are not keeping the bunny. Soooooo, I need to find it a home somewhere not named Cabool  If you know anybody wanting a free bunny, I have one. It is black, short ears and big bushy eye brows. It looks like a miniature schnauzer if you ask me.


I have a real nice rabbit cage at the house that you can have once you decide that you're going to keep it.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> I have a real nice rabbit cage at the house that you can have once you decide that you're going to keep it.



LOL. I will keep that in mind, the little one is already wanting to keep it. He has it sleeping with him in his room, in a pen on the floor.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, we can get Steve loaded up..
> That's like easy..
> 
> Carl is your bunny man..



I didn't know Carl was into rabbits.  Maybe he will chime in tomorrow morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, we can get Steve loaded up..
> That's like easy..
> 
> Carl is your bunny man..



Yes. 

Pics?

Buck or doe? Very difficult to tell on them.


----------



## 67L36Driver

House rabbit is do able but you have to restrict them to rooms without extension cords. Litter box and baby gates.

Our back yard is chain link fence so I let them run during the day. Put them in the hootch at night because of owls and cats.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Put anything in the rabbit's territory and he will be compelled to investigate.


----------



## old cookie

We had a rabbit for a while,you are right about extension coards,I don't know how it didn't get shocked or killed ,it ate on about all of them, We had to get rid of it.Looks like I missed a good GTG lst satturday.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Brisk out this morning .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!


----------



## Hedgerow

old cookie said:


> We had a rabbit for a while,you are right about extension coards,I don't know how it didn't get shocked or killed ,it ate on about all of them, We had to get rid of it.Looks like I missed a good GTG lst satturday.


You need to check in more often John!
Never know what migh spring up..


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Yes.
> 
> Pics?
> 
> Buck or doe? Very difficult to tell on them.


 
Buck or doe...I have no idea, lol. I will ask the previous owner. Will try to get pics later.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Matt,Carl ,Thomas


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Joetown animal shelter takes in rabbits. Always get some after Easter. 
People buy bunny for their kid and then take no responsibility for the rabbit's welfare.

I got 'Bubba' from foster lady. Seven pounds of Flemish giant. Looooong ears. Cats left him alone!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Carl you and jim need to noodle those big rounds up. Jim gets the wood you get the noodles for your rabbit bedding.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> The Joetown animal shelter takes in rabbits. Always get some after Easter.
> People buy bunny for their kid and then take no responsibility for the rabbit's welfare.
> 
> I got 'Bubba' from foster lady. Seven pounds of Flemish giant. Looooong ears. Cats left him alone!


 
you interested in this rabbit? I found one rabbit rescue in OK, it is about a 3 hour drive one way.

I have been looking on-line and don't see a breed that matches this one; it might be a cross. He looks like a lionhead, stain angora cross; maybe a jersey wooly; but I could be way off. He has short ears, medium length to long hair, and big bushy eyebrows (like a schnauzer). He is black.


----------



## sawnami

Morning all. 

Carl, the 5-30 fires like a lightning storm now. Took a point file to the points. Thanks again for giving me the opportunity to have it. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> you interested in this rabbit? I found one rabbit rescue in OK, it is about a 3 hour drive one way.
> 
> I have been looking on-line and don't see a breed that matches this one; it might be a cross. He looks like a lionhead, stain angora cross; maybe a jersey wooly; but I could be way off. He has short ears, medium length to long hair, and big bushy eyebrows (like a schnauzer). He is black.


Typical mix from pet store I bet.

Don't really need another bunny. I get too attached to them and so sad when they pass. Besides we will be keeping the grandkids buck when the weather get warm again.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Carl, the 5-30 fires like a lightning storm now. Took a point file to the points. Thanks again for giving me the opportunity to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Next is the rancid fuel system.[emoji13]

U R more than welcome.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The Tilly HP has tiny brass plugs in all the passages. Makes it easy to clean the carb.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Carl you and jim need to noodle those big rounds up. Jim gets the wood you get the noodles for your rabbit bedding.


I've been making them small enuff to handle and fit on Jim's splitter. Cut some in fourths and some in sixths to get the weight down. Eights on the last one I cut. Yikes!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. I'm heading from the east coast of FL, over to the west coast of FL today to spend the day with my 92 year old Granddad before I fly home tomorrow. Should be a great day. Have a great one.


----------



## workshop

Finally got my flue installed from stove to ceiling. Saturday I will commit and cut a hole in the roof for the rest of the chimney.


----------



## workshop

Talked my wife and daughter into going to get that 044 at Mansfield. 
Checked CL this morning to call the guy. 
It's gone.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Talked my wife and daughter into going to get that 044 at Mansfield.
> Checked CL this morning to call the guy.
> It's gone.


Sorry to here that, if you find one this direction I will get it for you


----------



## sawnami

Ran and spun the chain until the Gilmer belt gave up. Have to dig a spare out. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Ran and spun the chain until the Gilmer belt gave up. Have to dig a spare out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Do they still make that belt?


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Do they still make that belt?


They're pretty generic. Kinda like finding a V-belt. My stationary belt sander uses a Gilmer belt. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> They're pretty generic. Kinda like finding a V-belt. My stationary belt sander uses a Gilmer belt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


We had exray machines at a place 
I worked and they used a timing belt
Off something


----------



## 67L36Driver

'Gilmer' is a throwback to the articles in Hot Rod mag. Timing belt drive is a more correct description. Look for Woods or Goodyear belt drive products.

The more modern version with rounded teeth is HTD drive.

When we were dating, Barbara had an electric lawnmower w/two blades timing belt driven 90 degrees apart. I used my industrial supplier contacts to source new belts for it.

Heh. All it really was is a floor polisher with blades and wheels.


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Ran and spun the chain until the Gilmer belt gave up. Have to dig a spare out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


You give that dirty pig a bath?

53 degrees in the garage. Not tinkering saws today.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> 'Gilmer' is a throwback to the articles in Hot Rod mag. Timing belt drive is a more correct description. Look for Woods or Goodyear belt drive products.
> 
> The more modern version with rounded teeth is HTD drive.
> 
> When we were dating, Barbara had an electric lawnmower w/two blades timing belt driven 90 degrees apart. I used my industrial supplier contacts to source new belts for it.
> 
> Heh. All it really was is a floor polisher with blades and wheels.


I've got a contact at Carlisle Belt Company (formerly Dayco Belt Co.) here that can cut me a new one if necessary. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> You give that dirty pig a bath?
> 
> 53 degrees in the garage. Not tinkering saws today.


Yep. Gave it the old WD-40 rinse on the outside. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> I've got a contact at Carlisle Belt Company (formerly Dayco Belt Co.) here that can cut me a new one if necessary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


See what happens when you have been retired fifteen years? Dayco sold out. Marlin Rockwell bearings go by by. CR seals? National 'O' rings/seals?

For midlander amusement I put up a new KC Craigslist add.

Discounts, trades and shipping for pot belly stove members.[emoji847]


----------



## cobey

Dead in here......
Ordering customer parts......
Not as fun as ordering parts for me


----------



## 67L36Driver

Too cold in the garage for saw stuff up here.[emoji852]️

I did make an offer on an Evilbay saw.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Too cold in the garage for saw stuff up here.[emoji852]️
> 
> I did make an offer on an Evilbay saw.


I saw a couple xl/super xl' s that were neat
........ like I ever need a another of them


----------



## jetmd

Good morning all you woodknot's, happy Friday!
I guess winter is finally here.....22* in KC.
Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet.


----------



## workshop

Morning y'all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

48 degrees in the garage. Time to break out the flannel lined jeans and insulated coveralls.


----------



## Homelite410

Water over the road on hwy 21 south of belle plain. Its 1' short of the record in 1993.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Platte and Missouri rivers at or above flood stage here.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Thought this was appropriate...


----------



## Hinerman

Waaaassssup...Heading to Norman, OK today for a graduation. My nephew (Ryan) is graduating with a degree in Engineering Physics. He is stupid smart, has had every math class OU offers plus all the engineering and physics to go with it. I remember in his first or second year he was frustrated because it was taking him 10 hours to solve a single math/physics problem; but he persevered. He has already participated in research on lasers and other stuff I do not comprehend. As smart as he is, he is just like us, a good kid with a good heart, and would fit right in at one of our charity cuts. My boys love when he comes around because he can show them how to beat any of their video games. 

Ryan's dad (my brother in-law) is not happy with him because he (Ryan) has multiple job offers but wants to go hiking in Europe for a few months (3-6) instead of going right to work. I encourage Ryan to go to Europe and hike and see all he wants to see and do all he wants to do. Work and jobs will always be there for him, you only live once, you are only young once, you are only free to do these types of things for a brief window in life. Once you start working, start dating, get married, have kids, the opportunities are basically non-existent unless you hit the lottery or marry into big money. 

Anyhow, have a good one and be safe today...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Husky 50 can be souped up?
Just snagged one on Evilbay.
I fixed up a white top 50 two years ago. Was a nice saw.

Stay tuned midlanders![emoji12]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh. The seller is sending it USPS priority mail, case and all. 

Yeah, right..........


----------



## shorthunter

67L36Driver said:


> Husky 50 can be souped up?
> Just snagged one on Evilbay.
> I fixed up a white top 50 two years ago. Was a nice saw.
> 
> Stay tuned midlanders![emoji12]



Put a partner 5000 top end on the saw.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Well, I finally got to fire up the Mooberized 346 today... I like it A LOT, but it may have to go see the Monkey again. I need to run a few other saws on the fresh mix that I used in it to rule out a fuel problem though...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Bunny deposition?


----------



## SteveSS

Finally home. Had a great day with my Granddad. Played a little bingo, won $30, lot's of catching up. He's a WWII vet who fought in the Battle of the Bulge. If you have one of these cat's in your life, talk to them, and get their stories while they can still tell them.......they're fascinating! Went to breakfast this morning, and I ordered corned beef hash and eggs. Gramps turned up his nose, and told me the story about being in the war, and every morning the food wagon would drive by and toss cans of cold corned beef hash for breakfast. His words..."you'd have to peel back the layer of lard to get to the hash". To this day, he won't eat it. Also told me that it took him almost ten years before he could eat eggs without tossing them back up, due to the constant powdered eggs served everyday while fighting.

We talked about the different wars in our time, and how the older guys came home and kept on with life, and how today's folks seem to be infected with PTSD, and our thoughts on why.

There's a reason why they're The Greatest Generation. Thankful that he's still around to teach me the important stuff in life.

Hope everyone is staying warm!


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Bunny deposition?



Found a home for the bunny. I went to Petco to possibly find a bunny rescue. A lady over heard me talking to the Petco employee and came up to me. She said she would take it. Her friend raises a bunch of rabbits. They run free on his property but never leave. He also raises sheep and chickens. He has a couple of Pyrenees/mix dogs that protect the sheep and all the animals. He said the bunny was a "Lionhead".


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> Finally home. Had a great day with my Granddad. Played a little bingo, won $30, lot's of catching up. He's a WWII vet who fought in the Battle of the Bulge. If you have one of these cat's in your life, talk to them, and get their stories while they can still tell them.......they're fascinating! Went to breakfast this morning, and I ordered corned beef hash and eggs. Gramps turned up his nose, and told me the story about being in the war, and every morning the food wagon would drive by and toss cans of cold corned beef hash for breakfast. His words..."you'd have to peel back the layer of lard to get to the hash". To this day, he won't eat it. Also told me that it took him almost ten years before he could eat eggs without tossing them back up, due to the constant powdered eggs served everyday while fighting.
> 
> We talked about the different wars in our time, and how the older guys came home and kept on with life, and how today's folks seem to be infected with PTSD, and our thoughts on why.
> 
> There's a reason why they're The Greatest Generation. Thankful that he's still around to teach me the important stuff in life.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm!



That is awesome stuff. My Grandpa was a WWII vet also. Unlike you, I never took the time pry for info and to hear his stories. I was too busy being a knucklehead. By the time I straightened out and was interested it was too late. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin all...
Gonna go cut some wood and a Christmas tree.

Funny story bout WWII..
My grandpa went down to enlist, and they wouldn't let him in..
Feet too big and weighed too much..
I guess back then, 6'3" and 340 lbs was over the limit. Lol...
So he moved to AnnArbor MI and built bombers.. 
Lots of bombers I guess...


----------



## sawnami

I was fortunate to spend time with two WWII vets. My ex-father-in-law was a railroad engineer before enlisting and his skills were utilized during the D Day invasion to run captured trains to advance deeper into France. I'll never forget quail hunting with him when some idiot began firing a high powered rifle at us at a long distance for some reason. You could hear the rounds whizzing by hitting the grass. Instead of going for cover, he headed toward the shooter at a dead run firing and reloading his shotgun as he went. Needless to say the guy jumped in his pickup and raced out of there. 
I noticed a military rifle with an ornately carved stock with what looked like oriental writing on it at my uncle's house and he told me the story about it. When we occupied Tokyo, he was in a detail that was responsible for collecting enemy weapons, putting them on a barge and dumping them in Tokyo Bay. His story was interesting on how he made back to the states with it. 
He was on the USS South Dakota. That ship and crew took a beating during several battles.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning Thomas, Matt ,and Steve.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody. 
Picking up a few things, then cut a hole in the roof.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Kenneth..


----------



## Sparky1980

Good morning from Kansas! I'm a newbie so please go easy on me


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning Sparky. what brings you to AS?


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas! Chatted with a gentleman from FB and invited him here, he is from Kansas and likes jonsereds so let's give him a good welcome. Sounds like he will fit right in!


----------



## workshop

Welcome Sparky. Good bunch of people here. 
Where abouts in Kansas?


----------



## Hinerman

Sparky1980 said:


> Good morning from Kansas! I'm a newbie so please go easy on me



Welcome to the circus. 

What saws do you run? How many do you have? What kinda splitter or maul? You run square or round chain? Any kids and what ages? What kinda truck you drive? Any heavy equipment?

My name is Thomas. I have *M*ostly Stihl but l*ike* all saws, unlike some on here, won't mention any names. I have about 7-8 saws. I have a hydro splitter with log lift and 4-way wedge, a Fiskars (of course) and a few other splitting implements. I use round full chisel chain because I can't file square. 3 kids (8, 11, & 18). 2012 Chevy 2500. No heavy equipment, just a 16' utility trailer and a couple wheel barrels for selling firewood on the side.

We go easy on you here. DO NOT start any threads or make any comments in the Forestry & Logging forum.


----------



## Homelite410

Sparky1980 said:


> Good morning from Kansas! I'm a newbie so please go easy on me


Don't start any oil threads either... That's just too messy! I am trying to get sparky up to the IA gtg, I hear he can cook.......


----------



## Sparky1980

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> morning Sparky. what brings you to AS?


Well I just stumbled across this place while looking for saw parts and have had a few convos with members..... I must say I love it here!


----------



## awol

67L36Driver said:


> Husky 50 can be souped up?
> Just snagged one on Evilbay.
> I fixed up a white top 50 two years ago. Was a nice saw.
> 
> Stay tuned midlanders!


 Yup, like Brandon said, a 5000+ cylinder and piston will fit with a bit of work. Even the original open port unit can be enhanced a bit, with the added bonus of extra parts being readily available, and lots of aftermarket choices.



Sparky1980 said:


> Good morning from Kansas! I'm a newbie so please go easy on me


 Welcome Sparky, you picked a pretty good place to hang out!


----------



## sawnami

Welcome Sparky. Read up. There will be a test over the previous 41,380 posts later. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Sparky1980

Hinerman said:


> Welcome to the circus.
> 
> What saws do you run? How many do you have? What kinda splitter or maul? You run square or round chain? Any kids and what ages? What kinda truck you drive? Any heavy equipment?
> 
> My name is Thomas. I have *M*ostly Stihl but l*ike* all saws, unlike some on here, won't mention any names. I have about 7-8 saws. I have a hydro splitter with log lift and 4-way wedge, a Fiskars (of course) and a few other splitting implements. I use round full chisel chain because I can't file square. 3 kids (8, 11, & 18). 2012 Chevy 2500. No heavy equipment, just a 16' utility trailer and a couple wheel barrels for selling firewood on the side.
> 
> We go easy on you here. DO NOT start any threads or make any comments in the Forestry & Logging forum.


I have 3 jonsered saws, I'm currently building a 2150 with a 346 topend, 199 carb and am currently waiting for a 359 air intake 90 to build the rest. I have had help from individuals on this site with great info for me. I have a 30 ton hydro spliter, I run round chisel chain, 2 kids both boys 7 and 2. I drive a Chevy 2500hd 4 door with a 3 inch lift and 35 inch tires. I have some equipment, 48 ft altec bucket truck, 242 cat skidsteer with 8ft grappling bucket and just got a hydro tree puller. Also have a case jx95 100hp tractor with grappling bucket as well, also a small ford tractor for light work. 18ft trailer with 7k axles as well as a 20 ft trailer with 7k axles. Lol, we'll I hope you have all the info you need from me. Hahaha jk I love this site!


----------



## Sparky1980

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> morning Sparky. what brings you to AS?


HI my name is Brandon and I'm addicted to as


----------



## Sparky1980

Homelite410 said:


> Don't start any oil threads either... That's just too messy! I am trying to get sparky up to the IA gtg, I hear he can cook.......


----------



## Sparky1980

Sparky1980 said:


> View attachment 471468


----------



## Sparky1980

Sparky1980 said:


> View attachment 471470


----------



## Sparky1980

Competition BBQ keeps me very busy


----------



## workshop

Sparky1980 said:


> View attachment 471470


Yep, you'll fit in just fine here.


----------



## workshop

Ahhh, stove is done. 
After making a run to get a couple of 30 degree adapters about 3 hours.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Yep, you'll fit in just fine here.



You betcha!

Went and noodled on the large pine a bit today. So far the star performer is the J-red 670 followed closely by the Olympyk. The Pro Mac 700 only got a short run 'till I notice his bucking spike was trying to jump ship. Lost one screw. Poulan 3700 is no slouch.

655BP is what to use on 30" rounds. No going around to the other side on a cut.[emoji6]


----------



## workshop

I can honestly say I have a fire going now. It's been 30 years since I've had a stove. Was rough driving around town and smelling somebody's fire going. Sure is nice now.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I can honestly say I have a fire going now. It's been 30 years since I've had a stove. Was rough driving around town and smelling somebody's fire going. Sure is nice now.



[emoji22]. If it weren't for Blondie's nose.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Welcome to the circus.
> 
> What saws do you run? How many do you have? What kinda splitter or maul? You run square or round chain? Any kids and what ages? What kinda truck you drive? Any heavy equipment?
> 
> My name is Thomas. I have *M*ostly Stihl but l*ike* all saws, unlike some on here, won't mention any names. I have about 7-8 saws. I have a hydro splitter with log lift and 4-way wedge, a Fiskars (of course) and a few other splitting implements. I use round full chisel chain because I can't file square. 3 kids (8, 11, & 18). 2012 Chevy 2500. No heavy equipment, just a 16' utility trailer and a couple wheel barrels for selling firewood on the side.
> 
> We go easy on you here. DO NOT start any threads or make any comments in the Forestry & Logging forum.


I do get a chuckle out of the stuff you post Thomas..
And yes, only go to the forestry and logging area when ya feeling like a good fight...


Lol...


----------



## Hinerman

Sparky1980 said:


> I have 3 jonsered saws, I'm currently building a 2150 with a 346 topend, 199 carb and am currently waiting for a 359 air intake 90 to build the rest. I have had help from individuals on this site with great info for me. I have a 30 ton hydro spliter, I run round chisel chain, 2 kids both boys 7 and 2. I drive a Chevy 2500hd 4 door with a 3 inch lift and 35 inch tires. I have some equipment, 48 ft altec bucket truck, 242 cat skidsteer with 8ft grappling bucket and just got a hydro tree puller. Also have a case jx95 100hp tractor with grappling bucket as well, also a small ford tractor for light work. 18ft trailer with 7k axles as well as a 20 ft trailer with 7k axles. Lol, we'll I hope you have all the info you need from me. Hahaha jk I love this site!



Since you are the "shizzle" for all of the killer equipment , we will let you slide for the low saw count (that will change soon though). Building a 2150 with a 346 top end and 199 carb gets you big bonus points too. You keeping it or flipping it 

I knew you were a competition cooker when I saw your pics. Does the name Tim Ryals ring a bell? Goes by "Sizzlin' Bones BBQ" also. His pork always places high (3rd at Jack Daniels World Championship). He had me try some ribs he was experimenting with and I must say, they were the best I have ever had, and i have had some good ones--fantastic actually.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I can honestly say I have a fire going now. It's been 30 years since I've had a stove. Was rough driving around town and smelling somebody's fire going. Sure is nice now.


Enjoy Steve...
You've earned it..


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Since you are the "shizzle" for all of the killer equipment , we will let you slide for the low saw count (that will change soon though). Building a 2150 with a 346 top end and 199 carb gets you big bonus points too. You keeping it or flipping it
> 
> I knew you were a competition cooker when I saw your pics. Does the name Tim Ryals ring a bell? Goes by "Sizzlin' Bones BBQ" also. His pork always places high (3rd at Jack Daniels World Championship). He had me try some ribs he was experimenting with and I must say, they were the best I have ever had, and i have had some good ones--fantastic actually.


I hope Brandon will cook for us in Iowa.... What's wrong with the forestry and logging forum?


----------



## Sparky1980

Hinerman said:


> Since you are the "shizzle" for all of the killer equipment , we will let you slide for the low saw count (that will change soon though). Building a 2150 with a 346 top end and 199 carb gets you big bonus points too. You keeping it or flipping it
> 
> I knew you were a competition cooker when I saw your pics. Does the name Tim Ryals ring a bell? Goes by "Sizzlin' Bones BBQ" also. His pork always places high (3rd at Jack Daniels World Championship). He had me try some ribs he was experimenting with and I must say, they were the best I have ever had, and i have had some good ones--fantastic actually.


Yes I have heard of him, I know some people from your area. The Wheeler family are friends of mine, I used to buy alot of race cars and motors from them. I'm keeping this saw and am gonna build another 2150 after this build. It will be alot different than the one I'm currently building!


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> I hope Brandon will cook for us in Iowa.... What's wrong with the forestry and logging forum?



I bet you do hope he cooks for you in Iowa. I think he just moved to the top of everybody's "Who do we want to cook at the next GTG?" list. Although, i will say Matt's pork was 2nd to none IMO. 

The F&L forum can be brutal to noobs or even us not-so professional sawyers who are not so new. However, there is a metric ton of knowledge there. Brandon may be qualified and fit right in. If he puts a picture of those ribs in his sig, and just posts smiley faces he will probably be a hit.


----------



## Hinerman

Sparky1980 said:


> Yes I have heard of him, I know some people from your area. The Wheeler family are friends of mine, I used to buy alot of race cars and motors from them. I'm keeping this saw and am gonna build another 2150 after this build. It will be alot different than the one I'm currently building!



Small world. I know the Wheelers pretty well and just live a few miles from their scrap yard. One of my groomsman married Tammy. My son played soccer and football with Timmy's son; Tim helped coach football. Tim lets me rummage through their scrap lumber to scrounge anything I can use. I scrounge a lot of scrap lumber from them to stack my firewood on. They just pile it up and burn it. I don't know Benny or Chad that well. I have known Tate Cole for about 35 yrs; he is an employee (but like family) and races with them.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I hope Brandon will cook for us in Iowa.... What's wrong with the forestry and logging forum?


Delusions of grandeur...
If I got a question, I just ask randymac or Mike from SH..
Less BS, more insight...
Lol.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Sparky1980 said:


> Good morning from Kansas! I'm a newbie so please go easy on me


What part? I'm south of Mulvane a tick...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Also, would any of you fine Gents have a line on a 9010 fuel cap? I broke mine while attempting to open it fresh out of the box from Randy... I still haven't got to run it yet as it no longer will hold fuel...


----------



## cobey

Sparky1980 said:


> Good morning from Kansas! I'm a newbie so please go easy on me


I'm from Franklin Kansas, I started with 1 saw 4 years
Ago, now I have around 70..... parts, grinders, stuff and more stuff.
Great guy's on this thread, we have hung out, cut wood, and help
People in need ..... and goofed off..... good times


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

I didn't think it was possible but Coby has passed me in the saw count. Prolly going to give Jim a run.[emoji15]


----------



## sawnami

I've got a couple saws and a few backups/spares.


----------



## sawnami

I think I found want I want Santa to bring me.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> I didn't think it was possible but Coby has passed me in the saw count. Prolly going to give Jim a run.[emoji15]



I don't think Jim even knows how many he has. 



sawnami said:


> I've got a couple saws and a few backups/spares.



Spares and backups thats it.



sawnami said:


> I think I found want I want Santa to bring me.
> 
> View attachment 471687
> 
> View attachment 471688
> 
> View attachment 471689




been watching that or one just like it I was done after the first bid.


----------



## sawnami

Hey Mike. 



Plow for riding mower - $125
http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5367425099.html

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Hey Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> Plow for riding mower - $125
> http://springfield.craigslist.org/grd/5367425099.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Thank you Steve, Alan already hooked me up. Used it once. That c-truck is nice but let's go all out n get a unimog baby! 

I really want a deuce and a half with a clam grapple on it and a rear winch!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you Steve, Alan already hooked me up. Used it once. That c-truck is nice but let's go all out n get a unimog baby!
> 
> I really want a deuce and a half with a clam grapple on it and a rear winch!






Yep. They flex enough to pull one wheel on top of a rock 1 meter high and the other three wheels will be still be on the ground. This one was headed for Africa after it had a camper body built on it. It was loaded with hydraulic couplers and controls front and back.


----------



## sam-tip

Sweet isn't there a place in Nixa Mo that does the camper UNIMOG conversions? Seen it on TV Extreme RV I think.
I still like the HEMTT 977.
The UNIMOGs at my unit just sat. Never used.


----------



## Magnumitis

Morning. Looks like more rain and warmer temps leading up to Christmas.


----------



## Hedgerow

We got a bunch of wood cut yesterday..
We were due for a productive day..


----------



## SteveSS

I need to get some cut today. Trying to get my motivation up. Maybe just one more cup of coffee.


----------



## sawnami

sam-tip said:


> Sweet isn't there a place in Nixa Mo that does the camper UNIMOG conversions? Seen it on TV Extreme RV I think.
> I still like the HEMTT 977.
> The UNIMOGs at my unit just sat. Never used.



Yeah, this one was heading there next.


----------



## Magnumitis

Happy Birthday Steve


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Steve.
Did this with one of those triangle files..
They do a decent job.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Coffee not helping here. Wind has been howling .


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 471719
> 
> Hey Steve.
> Did this with one of those triangle files..
> They do a decent job.


Looks mighty nice Matt! [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Don't start any oil threads either....







[emoji11] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> [emoji11]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Suck........... You do!


----------



## workshop

Magnumitis said:


> Happy Birthday Steve


Thank you. Now if my kids will just remember.


----------



## Hedgerow

sawnami said:


> Looks mighty nice Matt! [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


We need to experiment with that contraption of yours now Steve.. See if it'll track like it needs to.


----------



## Hedgerow

Found this in the yard..
Who's missing it?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

interesting video.


----------



## Hedgerow

Any ideas as to who's utility knife I found?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Any ideas as to who's utility knife I found?




None.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> None.


I put it up on the shelf..
Hopefully the owner recognizes it..


----------



## Hedgerow

Slow in here...
Everybody must be reading an oil thread somewhere.


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> Slow in here...
> Everybody must be reading an oil thread somewhere.


Might be.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mornin Mike.
You boarding a plane yet?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Matt, Mike. looks cloudy


----------



## Sparky1980

Good Morning! Quick question has anyone had any luck with hyway cylinders, I know they are cheap but didn't know if you clean them up if they would be usable or just shelf art?


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Busy day yesterday: early church, lunch, Sam's basketball game, meet customer to load and deliver 5 rick about 25 miles south of town, go home and switch cars, head to Tulsa for movie night with friends. I must be the last person on earth who had never seen Christmas Vacation, so we watched it on my behalf. A few funny parts but I don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders.

Another tow bill to get the Dodge van to Joetown. This time it is an oil leak.
[emoji37]
Husky 50 at Local Fedx terminal.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Busy day yesterday: early church, lunch, Sam's basketball game, meet customer to load and deliver 5 rick about 25 miles south of town, go home and switch cars, head to Tulsa for movie night with friends. I must be the last person on earth who had never seen Christmas Vacation, so we watched it on my behalf. A few funny parts but I don't see what all the fuss is about.


Kinda stupid humor. ... kinda like cartoons, I liked it


----------



## 67L36Driver

Best part is when the cat got fried.[emoji23]


----------



## Homelite410

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody. Busy day yesterday: early church, lunch, Sam's basketball game, meet customer to load and deliver 5 rick about 25 miles south of town, go home and switch cars, head to Tulsa for movie night with friends. I must be the last person on earth who had never seen Christmas Vacation, so we watched it on my behalf. A few funny parts but I don't see what all the fuss is about.


It a cult classic.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, the part in the grocery store loading the large bags of dog food.

I need to watch that again.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Renewed my C'list add and already have three scammers bouncing offers to have their 'agent to pick up the item'.
They earned a "I have a potty mouth" for their time.

Two more. Bastards are hip deep this morning![emoji35]


----------



## Hedgerow

Sparky1980 said:


> Good Morning! Quick question has anyone had any luck with hyway cylinders, I know they are cheap but didn't know if you clean them up if they would be usable or just shelf art?


They are serviceable..
Cheap way to get one back in the game.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sun is starting to peek out.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Husqvarna 50 hit the porch. Saw & case in huge Toro 'Power Shovel' box. Fuel and oil still on board! Yikes!

Got it to run and adjusted carb without the air filter. But, when I put AF in place, loads up and floods out. The plastic has taken a permanent set because the saw was stored with the choke slide up.


----------



## 67L36Driver

With a squirt of WD-40, pumps 170.[emoji848]
Pumps 160 after cutting a cookie.

Real puzzle is, the air filter is squeaky clean but chokes down the saw. Runs great without it.[emoji849]

Plenty of room at the choke bump.[emoji57]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> With a squirt of WD-40, pumps 170.[emoji848]
> Pumps 160 after cutting a cookie.
> 
> Real puzzle is, the air filter is squeaky clean but chokes down the saw. Runs great without it.[emoji849]
> 
> Plenty of room at the choke bump.[emoji57]



post up a picture.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good evening from Parsons Ks.


----------



## ARsawMechanic

You might check into your Metering diaphragm, lever, & needle. Especially if it had old gas in it. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ARsawMechanic

I was coming out of a restraunt in Bentonville last week, & happened to glance up at the road in time to witness a white dodge pickup pulling a trailer with "R Value" written on the sides. . Anybody here know that guy? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

That's Dan.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> With a squirt of WD-40, pumps 170.[emoji848]
> Pumps 160 after cutting a cookie.
> 
> Real puzzle is, the air filter is squeaky clean but chokes down the saw. Runs great without it.[emoji849]
> 
> Plenty of room at the choke bump.[emoji57]


Is it the flocked one or the fine nylon mesh? I had a homie 50 doing that tonight and it had the fine mesh type that didn't appear that dirty until I hit it with the carb cleaner. I bet it was only pulling half of the air it should have. Runs perfect now 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Alan and a comment at the charity cut at Doug's....


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Is it the flocked one or the fine nylon mesh? I had a homie 50 doing that tonight and it had the fine mesh type that didn't appear that dirty until I hit it with the carb cleaner. I bet it was only pulling half of the air it should have. Runs perfect now
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Fine nylon mesh. It looked clean but I scrubbed it with Simple Green and a tooth brush anyway.
Try it out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Homelite410 said:


> Alan and a comment at the charity cut at Doug's....


Back when Men were Men and sheep were scared...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Tomorrow is shot for saw tinkering. We are moving Michael up from NKC.
He/we can't afford the rent since he lost his job at Delta.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Tomorrow is shot for saw tinkering. We are moving Michael up from NKC.
> He/we can't afford the rent since he lost his job at Delta.


Bad deal


----------



## Locust Cutter

Damn Carl...


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning all you saw tweakers! had to get up and light the rocket stove -pellet insert I just got done fabricating the other day. Man those pellets burn steady and hot in this thing......need to find a way to make me a press to recycle some negative material from my carvings (sawdust)  them little bugars are expensive if ya burned em all day! ouch! Thats whats cool about these rocket stoves is that you can burn literally any type of biomass in them that you can scrounge up. makes quick work of my negative chunks from carvings and cookies busted into pieces so they fit in the feed tube.I smell the coffeeoff to carve some more Christmas presents. Its Carve or Starve for me boys!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Oh and before I forget....Welcome to the club Sparky! What town did you sasy that you lived in BTW? I live a few miles South of Fort Scott. Cobey and I are practically neighbors. A stone throw from the Missouri Line I am! Never met a saw I didnt like for one reason or another. Collect them all for parts! The ones that start are the ones that I run.... I do chainsaw carvings, rustic log furniture, build small cabins/playhouses/treehouses etc, have a small bandsaw mill and a staionary rail mil powered by a ported 066 that i use primarily for slabbing and beam making. Oh yeah and work on small engines in my spare time including lots of saws... Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Homelite410

I used my saw mount last night! I love it! It was instrumental in drilling the handlebar mounts in the SEZ!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good Morning. every one.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Mike, Chad, Carl, and Kenneth. Rise and shine everybody...heavy on the shine.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hinerman said:


> Good morning Mike, Chad, Carl, and Kenneth. Rise and shine everybody...heavy on the shine.


I know right, I could use some shine today. It is frozen fog all over this morning! Kinda cool looking though!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## awol

Homelite410 said:


> Alan and a comment at the charity cut at Doug's....


 Did I say that?!


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> I used my saw mount last night! I love it! It was instrumental in drilling the handlebar mounts in the SEZ!



Did you make that saw mount? Looks nice! I always wanted to buy one, but they were always too pricey.

BTW, morning everybody! Off to the gym I go, then testing out the new parts I put on the bike last night. Hopefully this fixes my running issues and I can get back to working on saws.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Got out and cut a bit of wood with Dad on Sunday. Had to clear a few small hickory to get after the white oak we wanted to cut. It's been so warm lately the small hickories were showing buds already.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. Got out and cut a bit of wood with Dad on Sunday. Had to clear a few small hickory to get after the white oak we wanted to cut. It's been so warm lately the small hickories were showing buds already.


 
I wish my dad would come cut with me. I think if I had some heavy equipment to operate he might be more interested.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good to see you Gritz.


----------



## Homelite410

gritz said:


> Did you make that saw mount? Looks nice! I always wanted to buy one, but they were always too pricey.
> 
> BTW, morning everybody! Off to the gym I go, then testing out the new parts I put on the bike last night. Hopefully this fixes my running issues and I can get back to working on saws.


I made the arm for Dave to sell and worked a deal fir the base.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The tooth brush and Simple Green did the trick on the Husky 50 air filter. He runs, oils and cuts good.
Must have been a film of tree sap on the nylon cloth I couldn't see.[emoji851]


----------



## gritz

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Good to see you Gritz.



Thanks. I'm still around, just not as active as I once was. Many things going on as always.



Homelite410 said:


> I made the arm for Dave to sell and worked a deal fir the base.



I had a little stanley vice that swiveled like that that I used to use, but I broke it and haven't ever fixed mine or bought a new one. I just broke the bolt that tightens the jaws.


----------



## Locust Cutter

lumberjackchef said:


> Morning all you saw tweakers! had to get up and light the rocket stove -pellet insert I just got done fabricating the other day. Man those pellets burn steady and hot in this thing......need to find a way to make me a press to recycle some negative material from my carvings (sawdust)  them little bugars are expensive if ya burned em all day! ouch! Thats whats cool about these rocket stoves is that you can burn literally any type of biomass in them that you can scrounge up. makes quick work of my negative chunks from carvings and cookies busted into pieces so they fit in the feed tube.I smell the coffeeoff to carve some more Christmas presents. Its Carve or Starve for me boys!


PICS?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Locust Cutter said:


> PICS?


Don't have any of my rocket stove yet but here's a couple of my latest carvings












Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning. It feels warmer this morning than it did last night.


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning Kenneth and to the bankers still in bed


----------



## Sparky1980

Good morning from Kansas!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Need more pills after yesterday's move job.[emoji21]

Really nice owl there Chad!


----------



## Homelite410

Hi Brandon, Carl, and all!


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning! Beautiful outside this morning.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Feels like spring out there.


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> Morning! Beautiful outside this morning.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


 

Yes it is. The wind cuts loose out of the south every so often and I think I am going to lose my roof though.


----------



## heimannm

It's raining in Waterloo, 40º on the way in this morning.

We don't have to scoop rain...

Mark


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Yes it is. The wind cuts loose out of the south every so often and I think I am going to lose my roof though.


The other day I could almost feel wind in my hair


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hair?

Bar dressed, new rim sprocket and two sharp chains. The Husky 50 is ready for C'list.

I'll start high and work down.[emoji48]. Insert evil villain laugh here.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> The other day I could almost feel wind in my hare  [emoji14]









Sorry Cobey, I couldn't resist.

[emoji11] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

sawnami said:


> Sorry Cobey, I couldn't resist.
> 
> [emoji11] [emoji5]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Peter! Where have you been!

Saw him last in our alley. Was afraid the stinking cats got him.

All summer and into fall Peter would visit Tiger across our chain link fence.



Tiger is much larger.


----------



## heimannm

Lawnmower and fertilizer in one compact, self sufficient module...what a concept.

Mark


----------



## 67L36Driver

heimannm said:


> Lawnmower and fertilizer in one compact, self sufficient module...what a concept.
> 
> Mark


And, they make 'candy' for the dog to eat. Then, he would puke on the rug.[emoji13]


----------



## workshop

Picked up something last night. It's small'ish, fits in my hand and expanding gases push a small lead pellet out of a very short metal tube. 
Oh yeah, the guy I bought it from warned me to NOT stand in front of it, very bad for your health.
.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Evening folks.


----------



## Wood Doctor

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Evening folks.


Hi Kenneth. I rebuilt that Stihl 066 with the straight-gassed piston and cylinder. It runs fine, to my knowledge. No news is usually good news.

Cut some big Siberian elm the other day. Rounds are now drying for next year's splits. Life goes on. Merry Christmas from the apprentice.


----------



## cobey

We had our Christmas service at church 
At the end they gave me some stuff,
I guess they like me
Good people, they love the Lord


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> We had our Christmas service at church
> At the end they gave me some stuff,
> I guess they like me
> Good people, they love the Lord
> 
> View attachment 472683


I love it!!!


----------



## SteveSS

workshop said:


> Picked up something last night. It's small'ish, fits in my hand and expanding gases push a small lead pellet out of a very short metal tube.
> Oh yeah, the guy I bought it from warned me to NOT stand in front of it, very bad for your health.
> .


Pics? I'd guess that most saw nuts are also personal protection fans. Spill the details, Steve.


----------



## SteveSS

cobey said:


> We had our Christmas service at church
> At the end they gave me some stuff,
> I guess they like me
> Good people, they love the Lord
> 
> View attachment 472683


Great gift! The personalized ones are the best. It means they know you, and like you. Best ever.


----------



## Hinerman

Good night everybody. We had a family over to make cookies for Santa. Been a tradition with them for maybe a decade. The kids make some messed up cookies...tons of frosting and sprinkles. Santa feeds those to the reindeer for sure.


----------



## jetmd

Good morning all you wood knots!

Hope everyone has a safe day, hopefully a quiet day for me.

See ya later.............


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning Chet.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Chet and Kenneth.


----------



## workshop

Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm. 
While I've got a couple of rifles, inherited stuff, and thoroughly enjoy shooting at the range, I've never had a hand gun. Shot several different types in the past. Now to go through a safety course and, eventually, get my concealed carry.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

this is for all you mountain boys


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning boyz!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Another cold, damp day.[emoji21]


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> View attachment 472794
> 
> Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm.
> While I've got a couple of rifles, inherited stuff, and thoroughly enjoy shooting at the range, I've never had a hand gun. Shot several different types in the past. Now to go through a safety course and, eventually, get my concealed carry.



Tammi and I are taking our safety and CC courses. 

I actually prefer a shotgun. Something about turning a paper silhouette into confetti instead punching holes in it. [emoji9]


----------



## workshop

I had considered a shotgun. And read several articles comparing a hand gun to shot gun in close quarters engagement. Several different arguments on the subject. All valid, IMO. Decided on the hand gun, but I see a tactical 12 gauge in my future too.


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> this is for all you mountain boys



Funny..... and disturbing....... reminds me of my wife's mom


----------



## cobey

Yesterday I made ghost pepper chilli for work,
Makes good breakfast this morning 
When I get back to work in January my job
Has a bunch of trees to clear in a field .......
I had the year long chainsaw band lifted on
Me yesterday so I get paid to take down trees again.... Yay


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Tammi and I are taking our safety and CC courses.
> 
> I actually prefer a shotgun. Something about turning a paper silhouette into confetti instead punching holes in it. [emoji9]
> 
> View attachment 472814



That is going to be hard to conceal. But, if you do carry that, you are carrying a nuclear deterrent and sure not to get dickt with.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> this is for all you mountain boys




That was so good I watched it twice, the 2nd time with the wife and kids....


----------



## cobey

I am starting to second guess that chilli for
Breakfast........ ......


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> That is going to be hard to conceal. But, if you do carry that, you are carrying a nuclear deterrent and sure not to get dickt with.


Yeah. I think the 37mm Havoc flare launcher adds a nice touch. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> this is for all you mountain boys



That was FANTASTIC!


----------



## Fishnuts2

cobey said:


> I am starting to second guess that chilli for
> Breakfast........ ......


Are those ghost peppers turning you "white as a ghost"?[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Fishnuts2 said:


> Are those ghost peppers turning you "white as a ghost"?[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They make you hot inside head to tail.....
You can feel your whole digestive tract...
Last it turns that entire system into
Super speedway. .... the stuff burns more than twice! !!!! I have powder and sauce 
Good stuff when used sparingly


----------



## 67L36Driver

Husky 50 tune is all over the place. I'll have to invest in a carb kit after all.


----------



## Fishnuts2

A Merry Christmas to all you good folks!![emoji733]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Merry CHRISTmas fellas!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Same to you Mike and to everyone else.


----------



## cobey

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## cobey

Does anyone have stock or small felling dogs they want to sell
For a 064, I don't need big dogs


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> Does anyone have stock or small felling dogs they want to sell
> For a 064, I don't need big dogs


Let me do some digging. Chances are I have a pair!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Let me do some digging. Chances are I have a pair!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


thanks 
Anything is better than nothing


----------



## jetmd

And a good night to All!


----------



## workshop

Merry Christmas to all my friends. 
May you have a warm fire in the stove, a hot cup of coffee in your hand and more TOYS than you know what to do with. 
God bless all of you.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Evening folks, setting here in Redding, Ia. catching up on my AS threads. Hope everyone has a good Christmas with family and friends.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Have a good one Jim!


----------



## cobey

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening folks, setting here in Redding, Ia. catching up on my AS threads. Hope everyone has a good Christmas with family and friends.


Hi Jim, Carl merry Christmas


----------



## 67L36Driver

First time in I can't remember how long not going to midnight mass. Went to the 'children's' mass at 4 pm. Carlee and Brody had parts to play.

Carlee did part of the reading and Brody was a wise man.


----------



## Hedgerow

Merry Christmas fellas...

It's been a good year.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Merry CHRISTmas fellas!


Indeed...


----------



## Scott Kelly

Merry Christmas fellas... Been awhile but I hope everyone is doing well!!
Good to see ya again the other day Carl!!


----------



## shorthunter

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mo. Jim

Good morning and Merry Christmas.


----------



## workshop

Good morning, Jim. Peace and quiet right now. Nobody else is up. Coffee brewing and fire started in the stove.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Next time stay and visit longer Scott. Send you home with more old magnesium.[emoji6]

Happy to find a good home for the Olympyk.[emoji106]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Merry Christmas everyone . Like Matt says its been a good year.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I have my laptop running on wifi and trying to get it set up and figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We have wifi here at the house but problem is we don't remember the freakin' password.[emoji848]


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> We have wifi here at the house but problem is we don't remember the freakin' password.[emoji848]


I usually have to go in and read it from the bottom of the router every time I need it.

Merry Christmas, everyone. Almost feels like December out there today.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Merry Christmas everyone!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

Merry Christmas everyone.
warmest Christmas I ever remember here
78 degrees and sunny yesterday
Hope y'all have a great holiday


----------



## sunfish

Merry Christmas to all you roughens!


----------



## Hinerman

Merry Christmas to everybody and your family


----------



## cobey

Merry Christmas, it has been a good year......
You all are some good friends, I look forward to a good new year


----------



## jetmd

Merry Christmas, Brenda and I are blessed to have made so many new friends
through AS! People I a can talk freely with and feel I could call upon if we are ever in need.
Hoping you all have a Great day!


----------



## thinkrtinker

Count your blessings today
tornado passed two miles to north of us
some folks from today and yesterdays storms have
nothing to call home right now


----------



## lumberjackchef

One of my Amish customers had me order this one for him. Said he's got some big oak he needs to slab to make some tables! 62" 185dl...






Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Had a nice dinner, about ready for a repeat. Hope every ones day has went well so far.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SIL smokes an excellent ham!
Grilled ham & cheese later.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hope y'all have a great day of remembrance and celebration. Has truly been an adventurous but great year


----------



## 67L36Driver

I did manage to overhaul the carb on the Husky 50 between meals. Test run tomorrow. I like test runs.[emoji12]


----------



## lumberjackchef

Had a good day! Breakfast at my mom and step dads place this morning. Tarin and I walked the fence row earlier for a good Christmas dinner



redneck style. She sure is a good shot. Right in the head! Even helped me clean it. Sure am proud of that girl. Even ran the sawmill for a minute to finish up a Christmas present for the oldest daughter for tomorrows activities... Pictures will be forthcoming. Merry Christmas to all!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Evenin all..
I can't eat any more..
I gotta cut tomorrow.. It's supposed to rain like 5.5 inches.. Screw it. Cutting anyway.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Evenin all..
> I can't eat any more..
> I gotta cut tomorrow.. It's supposed to rain like 5.5 inches.. Screw it. Cutting anyway.



Have you got good rain gear.


----------



## Hedgerow

No..
But don't care at this point.
Just gotta make some headway on the north fencerow.


----------



## Hinerman

So what did everybody get for Christmas?

I got a polar fleece pullover from Eddie Bauer, a Christmas ornament (Marine boots and cover/hat), and coupons for the Warren theatre in Tulsa. It is supposed to be nice. You can order food and drinks (alcoholic I believe) and be served while you watch the movie.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> No..
> But don't care at this point.
> Just gotta make some headway on the north fencerow.




I got 2 oaks to take down tomorrow also. A little worried about one. I think I need to get a rope in it for safety reasons so it may have to wait until my buddy can climb it for me.


----------



## jetmd

I got to spend the day with my wife, ate dinner with good friends who allowed us to join their family dinner.
Spoke on the phone with my Mom & Dad, and received a book from Brenda.
That's all I got.......and all I need! We are very blessed.


----------



## Hinerman

jetmd said:


> I got to spend the day with my wife, ate dinner with good friends who allowed us to join their family dinner.
> Spoke on the phone with my Mom & Dad, and received a book from Brenda.
> That's all I got.......and all I need! We are very blessed.



What book?


----------



## 67L36Driver

I got a fleece zip up hoodie, a real lumberjack plaid flannel shirt and a pair of Wrangler jeans.



Ready for the next GTG.[emoji41]


----------



## concretegrazer

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope y'all had a great day.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well I was trying to do a little work on some slab benches for my daughter's new kitchen table and found a whole new repect for my angle grinder. Had to have Malia take me in a little trip to the ER. I had just put a new 80 grit wheel on and it grabbed my right pant leg and bit me pretty good. Got 5 nice stitches but it just nicked the muscle so I didn't have to get any internal praise God for that!




I realize that I have become complacent with this dangerous little thing. It tore me up worse than when my saw nicked my left leg a few years back. It happens sooo fast Be careful out there boys! 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I got a couple things..... $25 HD card
A small socket set
Nothing as good as the church's presents to me and my wife Wednesday
I fell on the cement steps on my sister in laws house
Today got beat up some messed up the back of my left hand and
Elbow my right knee, bruised my ribs and pulled my back.
Walgreens was open so I was able to fix my hand and keep from making 
A big mess ........ I'm gonna be sore tomorrow! Thankful I missed my
Face and head


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I was trying to do a little work on some slab benches for my daughter's new kitchen table and found a whole new repect for my angle grinder. Had to have Malia take me in a little trip to the ER. I had just put a new 80 grit wheel on and it grabbed my right pant leg and bit me pretty good. Got 5 nice stitches but it just nicked the muscle so I didn't have to get any internal praise God for that!
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that I have become complacent with this dangerous little thing. It tore me up worse than when my saw nicked my left leg a few years back. It happens sooo fast Be careful out there boys!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Wow we had a tough day Chad!!!!!


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> Wow we had a tough day Chad!!!!!


Yes we did brother! Merry Christmas!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Yes we did brother! Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas my friend


----------



## Homelite410

I got cologne, body wash, new lumberjack flannel, and a 1lb snickers bar with a date night coupon attached! I think the girls like theirs tho.











I also tried my first rack of ribs. Not too bad but needed to be on longer.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!
Wet weather on the way. Maybe today 'Get out of Dodge'.


----------



## Hinerman

El Nino has arrived...Have a good one and be safe.


----------



## Hedgerow

Got lots of stuffs..

And now lots of rain..


----------



## Hedgerow

Thunder, lightning..
The works..


----------



## workshop

Goldie got me a Fiskars X27 splitting axe and a pair of tongs for picking up rounds. 
Daughter got me a pull over head/face cover to stay warm in the woods.
Oldest son got me a Lowe's gift card.
Youngest son really surprised me. Almost cried. Opened up his present to me and saw a Snap-On tool bag. Underneath it was a cordless 3/8 impact, a cordless 3/8 ratchet and a flashlight. Really got to me. 
Last Sunday my daughter and husband, youngest son and I put up a drywall ceiling in 1/2 of the shop, finished up the other half yesterday. Then my son started in on installing new lighting. LED light strips. I'd never seen the stuff before and was skeptical. He bought 10 light strips, 16 feet long, 24 watts/strip and a 300 watt power supply. He's got 4 strips up right now and the lighting is good. Waiting on the rest to come in. Should be really bright when he's done.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Homelite410 said:


> I got cologne, body wash, new lumberjack flannel, and a 1lb snickers bar with a date night coupon attached! I think the girls like theirs tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried my first rack of ribs. Not too bad but needed to be on longer.


Looking good on those ribs brother. I had a huge smoker At one of the brewpubs I managed back in the 90's. I made a homade rub for the ribs and brisket. We would put over 100# of beef on that thing at a time. We would smoke for at least 6-8 hours but it seemed like the finishing touch for tenderness was to throw them in the convection oven covered for about another 1-2 hrs. They would be perfect pull off the bone tender after a quick trip on the broiler and homade sauce. ..... Dang now I'm hungry.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, some light rain here in Redding, Ia., snow and ice to the north.


----------



## workshop

4 light strips so far.


----------



## nstueve

Our dishwasher broke down so my BIL gave me this....


----------



## SteveSS

Morning guys. Looks like Christmas was very good to everyone.

I got a new set of ratchet straps to keep in the truck, a couple gift cards, some Christmas decorations for the house, and my Mom made Mona and I each a quilt. Washington Redskins themed for Mona, and SF 49ers themed for me. They turned out super cool. Definitely the best gift of the day.

Going for Christmas at Dad's house today @ 1400.

Hope everyone stays dry today.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Got lots of stuffs..
> 
> And now lots of rain..


Just starting here, went out and packed the goat house with hay
And fed him


----------



## cobey

nstueve said:


> Our dishwasher broke down so my BIL gave me this....


Sorry things are a mess right now


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wife and kids got me.


----------



## sawnami

Getting VIP treatment at Lambert's. Our daughter-in-law works there so we get to walk in, sit down, and order. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Found a action shot
Of the old 71x race at Joplin Mo
At my moms today, all the sponsors 
Got one like this, I haven't found any 
Imca mod pics yet


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Getting VIP treatment at Lambert's. Our daughter-in-law works there so we get to walk in, sit down, and order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



That Prime Rib looks good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The carb kit did the trick for the Hoosky 50. Got a good stabil idle.


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> Found a action shot
> Of the old 71x race at Joplin Mo
> At my moms today, all the sponsors
> Got one like this, I haven't found any
> Imca mod pics yet


Nice shot Cobey! 

This car got me interested in the automotive business. I pit crewed for about 4 years. Kept me out of trouble.....mostly.  Class B Modified Sprint. Around 1970-71. 






Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Nice shot Cobey!
> 
> This car got me interested in the automotive business. I pit crewed for about 4 years. Kept me out of trouble.....mostly.  Class B Modified Sprint. Around 1970-71.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


That's a neat car Steve, most 
Me best car pics left with the ex wife 
Lost a bunch of mokan, kci,witchita iternational, she took them to be a butt head, most of my best cars......
I got memories and an empty bank account


----------



## Hedgerow

Still pouring..
What a mess..


----------



## lumberjackchef

Milled a couple of slabs off some old cottonwood flitches we cut 'cants out of for the fort Scott Gtg. Man this



is some good looking wood!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just cloudy here might start raining about 5. hope they miss it.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Still pouring..
> What a mess..


I take it the wood cutting is on hold. Just some light rain earlier, fog has finally lifted enough to see across the pasture.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Been heavy off and on, but light to no rain now. It's pretty messy already though!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Been heavy off and on, but light to no rain now. It's pretty messy already though!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


It's nasty out here gonna have to get a tractor to get my wood trailer out....
What a mess gonna have to get more gravel out back


----------



## workshop

Been raining most of the day.
Pouring down right now. Plugged in the shop pumps, raining that heavy.
Bought a 12 gauge tactical today. I'm officially done with collecting guns now.
But accessories, ahhh accessories.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Started raining here about 4:15 it is know wet again.


----------



## cobey

I'm tired of rain....... wet, fungus, and stuff I have a huge 
Fungus growing on a log outside ...... and a waterlogged shed


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> I'm tired of rain....... wet, fungus, and stuff I have a huge
> Fungus growing on a log outside ...... and a waterlogged shed


Yep I'm waterlogged in every sense of the word!!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## shorthunter

This weather sucks


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> This weather sucks


Indeed..


----------



## lumberjackchef

To my southern and western brothers might I just say, strap'em on boys! The snows a coming!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

4 inches of water in the old shed........ saws are off the floor
Got a fire in the stove....... what a mess


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Tractor is backed up to the Blade.


----------



## Hedgerow

The water is creeping into the shop..
I gotta get gutters on it..
And pipe them far, far away..
Lol.


----------



## workshop

So far no water in the shop. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## cobey

Raining inside one of the church rooms
Going to check the sump pump. ... oh boy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> Raining inside one of the church rooms
> Going to check the sump pump. ... oh boy



Not good.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Tractor is backed up to the Blade.


Snowing?


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

lumberjackchef said:


> Well I was trying to do a little work on some slab benches for my daughter's new kitchen table and found a whole new repect for my angle grinder. Had to have Malia take me in a little trip to the ER. I had just put a new 80 grit wheel on and it grabbed my right pant leg and bit me pretty good. Got 5 nice stitches but it just nicked the muscle so I didn't have to get any internal praise God for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that I have become complacent with this dangerous little thing. It tore me up worse than when my saw nicked my left leg a few years back. It happens sooo fast Be careful out there boys!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



I just had 5 put in my forehead 2 days before Thanksgiving. Stupid mistake working under car.

ER bill total before insurance. $1075


----------



## cobey

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I just had 5 put in my forehead 2 days before Thanksgiving. Stupid mistake working under car.
> 
> ER bill total before insurance. $1075


Sometimes the pain of the bill is worse than the injury


----------



## Hedgerow

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I just had 5 put in my forehead 2 days before Thanksgiving. Stupid mistake working under car.
> 
> ER bill total before insurance. $1075


Sometimes gravity just sucks..
Lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Snowing?


not yet . morning everyone


----------



## sawnami

Right at this time, I'm glad we have the new asphalt driveway instead of gravel. After this set of rain, I'd have to rent a bulldozer to push it back up the hill if it was still gravel. Not looking forward to icy asphalt though. I stumbled across a snow melt formula that an old concrete hauler gave me a long time ago that I might try. Red vinegar, salt, sugar, and water are the ingredients. Then spray it on.


----------



## Homelite410

sawnami said:


> Right at this time, I'm glad we have the new asphalt driveway instead of gravel. After this set of rain, I'd have to rent a bulldozer to push it back up the hill if it was still gravel. Not looking forward to icy asphalt though. I stumbled across a snow melt formula that an old concrete hauler gave me a long time ago that I might try. Red vinegar, salt, sugar, and water are the ingredients. Then spray it on.


Why didn't you just Geo therm the driveway when u put it in? One here in Iowa that is that way!


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Why didn't you just Geo therm the driveway when u put it in? One here in Iowa that is that way!


That sounds interesting.


----------



## Homelite410

This looks fun........ http://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/5365811682.html


----------



## Mo. Jim

Morning folks, cold, windy and overcast, rain, ice and snow still on the way. Waiting for Carl to check in with the Joe town report.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Everything around here is squishy. No more room to soak in. Flood warnings over the phone several times yesterday, but no actual floods around these parts yet. Two more days of rain in the forecast. Yippee!


----------



## Hedgerow

Cold and shitty here..



Mud...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Talking single digit temps thru Sunday starting Tuesday .


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Snow is forecast for tonight into Monday morning.

We have to be in Gladstone Monday afternoon and not looking foreword to that![emoji37]. What with the freaking KC traffic and slick streets to boot.[emoji13]


----------



## workshop

No water in the shop overnight, came within an inch. the pumps ran all the time.


----------



## Hedgerow

And still raining...


----------



## workshop

Yeah, raining.
I think I'm growing gills!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim! If you have freeze protection on your water supply, I'd be coming back Tuesday.
High today 34, high Monday 30, high Tuesday 25.


----------



## sawnami

Looks like I get to pump 1500-2000 gallon of water out the cement pond to get it back to Winter level in between the rains and before the upcoming freeze. :-( If it wasn't for the grandkids there would be grass growing over that area.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

I'm enjoying seeing what a winter is like in your folks southern states . This is nice, warm but wet in north Ohio all winter. 

Never seen a winter this warm before.  44 this am


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Talking single digit temps thru Sunday starting Tuesday .


Yeah.. Poor ole' cows get soaked to the bone with a cold rain, then followed up with a good old dose of Arctic freeze.


----------



## sawnami

Hedgerow said:


> Yeah.. Poor ole' cows get soaked to the bone with a cold rain, then followed up with a good old dose of Arctic freeze.


I don't miss getting my boots sucked off of my feet walking through the feed lot.


----------



## Hedgerow

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I'm enjoying seeing what a winter is like in your folks southern states . This is nice, warm but wet in north Ohio all winter.
> 
> Never seen a winter this warm before.  44 this am


It's been nice temps for sure.. 
But the water is putting a serious damper on my tree killing..
Too wet to get anything but a 4 wheel drive tractor anywhere.
Even the skid steer gets mired when it's this wet..
Come on deep freeze!!!


----------



## sawnami

Hey Steve, how about a pic of your new 12ga.?


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Hedgerow said:


> It's been nice temps for sure..
> But the water is putting a serious damper on my tree killing..
> Too wet to get anything but a 4 wheel drive tractor anywhere.
> Even the skid steer gets mired when it's this wet..
> Come on deep freeze!!!



I havent even took the snow plow off the storage dolly yet. 

Grilled out 24th 25th


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Want to thank all you folks from down yonder that joined in the chain games . You all had a good showing in numbers and finishes.


----------



## workshop

Savage/Stevens 320.


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> View attachment 473679
> 
> 
> Savage/Stevens 320.


Nice! I like it!


----------



## workshop

When the saw quits I can finish taking the tree down with it.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Is there any videos pics etc of the gtg on the 12th? I back up in the thread pages and could find them if they are.


----------



## workshop

Pics are in here. I think about 50 pages back.


----------



## Hedgerow

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Is there any videos pics etc of the gtg on the 12th? I back up in the thread pages and could find them if they are.


The best chronicling of one of our souf gtg's was the hedge fest 13 thread over on the pork site.. Chuckr and Mitch did an awesome job. 
Tons of pics. Starts bout page 20 or so..
Seems like we only got a few pics this time around.
Thomas got some goodies of last years though.


----------



## Hedgerow

We should actually dub Thomas our official picture taker..
He's freaking good at it.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Hedgerow said:


> The best chronicling of one of our souf gtg's was the hedge fest 13 thread over on the pork site.. Chuckr and Mitch did an awesome job.
> Tons of pics. Starts bout page 20 or so..
> Seems like we only got a few pics this time around.
> Thomas got some goodies of last years though.



Gotcha  heading over for a look see. 

Winter 2015 Ohio


----------



## lumberjackchef

Next Gtg we need a stool carving competition!!! Who's in? Oh I think I found the design I will go with... Something like these probably!






Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

LOL ^^^^^^

I remember reading the 2013 one now. I was looking for the 2015 one this month.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

2058 the pics started.


----------



## concretegrazer

I can see the river from my house.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just discovered our furnace blower not blowing.[emoji15]

I may just get to burn wood this winter after all.[emoji6]

Crap!(?). Shut the power off and after it sat a spell turned it back on and furnace started/heated normal. Blower running OK.[emoji849]


----------



## Homelite410

Hi fellas! Nate hooked me up with another Wheeler! This one will take a while.....



first up is see if n it'll fire then wheel adapters to put normal wheels on as these are 350.00 each on eBay.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas! Nate hooked me up with another Wheeler! This one will take a while.....
> 
> 
> 
> first up is see if n it'll fire then wheel adapters to put normal wheels on as these are 350.00 each on eBay.


For someone with access to a machine shop may not be a problem.

Or, some large flat washers and some all thread.[emoji847]


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> I can see the river from my house.


It should be resembling a lake by now eh?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Temp 33 wind 15 to 30 mph.:''(. Real chilly


----------



## Hedgerow

Anybody pass the 7" of rain mark yet?


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> It should be resembling a lake by now eh?



Gettin there.


----------



## Hedgerow

Water over every bridge here now..
Still raining..
They fixin to close down 71 hwy..


----------



## workshop

Just got back from out nosing around. James River is way up. Right now everything major road is open. The real question is tomorrow morning. 
Officially we got 6+ inches yesterday. 2nd most all time, then today. Whatever that is.


----------



## 67L36Driver

concretegrazer said:


> Gettin there.
> 
> View attachment 473782


What river that be?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Just got back from out nosing around. James River is way up. Right now everything major road is open. The real question is tomorrow morning.
> Officially we got 6+ inches yesterday. 2nd most all time, then today. Whatever that is.



That could have been a lot of snow.


----------



## concretegrazer

67L36Driver said:


> What river that be?



The Finley.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Blondie is putting up stiff resistance over the fireplace deal. But, the house is well insulated and at 70 for now. So, it really depends on the timeline for blower motor replacement.[emoji57]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Blondie is putting up stiff resistance over the fireplace deal. But, the house is well insulated and at 70 for now. So, it really depends on the timeline for blower motor replacement.[emoji57]


So the motor gave up?


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So the motor gave up?


It stalls so you have to give it a nudge to start turning.
We run the blower 24/7 to keep the basement warmer & dryer year 'round.

Only problem is the blower shuts down on the beginning of the burner cycle.

Can't see a place to lube it or I would.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> It stalls so you have to give it a nudge to start turning.
> We run the blower 24/7 to keep the basement warmer & dryer year 'round.
> 
> Only problem is the blower shuts down on the beginning of the burner cycle.
> 
> Can't see a place to lube it or I would.





67L36Driver said:


> It stalls so you have to give it a nudge to start turning.
> We run the blower 24/7 to keep the basement warmer & dryer year 'round.
> 
> Only problem is the blower shuts down on the beginning of the burner cycle.
> 
> Can't see a place to lube it or I would.


Those are usually a capacitor start motor. If you can spin start the motor, the cap is bad. Usually not to bad to replace yourself. About $10. Be sure and kill the power first.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Just got back from out nosing around. James River is way up. Right now everything major road is open. The real question is tomorrow morning.
> Officially we got 6+ inches yesterday. 2nd most all time, then today. Whatever that is.


And it won't stop raining!


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> And it won't stop raining!


Not only do I now have gills, my feet are starting to web.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> It stalls so you have to give it a nudge to start turning.
> We run the blower 24/7 to keep the basement warmer & dryer year 'round.
> 
> Only problem is the blower shuts down on the beginning of the burner cycle.
> 
> Can't see a place to lube it or I would.


As steve already mentioned could be the start/run capacitor. Just replaced one on my compressor that was doing the same type of thing. 15$ now it's good as new. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## shorthunter

My little girl got a toy Stihl chainsaw for Christmas and she is wearing it out. I told my dad that they didn't do a very good job of replicating a Stihl, this one starts on the first pull


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good to know about the capacitor.[emoji106]

Just talked to Jim as he got home safe.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cobey hasn't been on since last night when he went to check on a leak at church need to check in on him


----------



## cobey

Thanks all I'm alive, got to go get the wifey milk,
Thanks for checking on me Kenneth


----------



## 67L36Driver

I have the Buchannan, Platte and Clay county dispatch centers on my phone. Wellness check anyone?


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Not only do I now have gills, my feet are starting to web.


Just got in from the shop..
Still raining like a banshee..
Across the road is a 300 acre swamp..


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> Hi fellas! Nate hooked me up with another Wheeler! This one will take a while.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first up is see if n it'll fire then wheel adapters to put normal wheels on as these are 350.00 each on eBay.


Merry Christmas buddy! [emoji6] too bad that front fender is all busted up. [emoji852]️

Local set of tires with metal rims in Ames for $120/obo. I say Mike will probably own them for $80 and make some adapters at the machine shop.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Anybody pass the 7" of rain mark yet?



I think we did here. I am guessing in the 9-11" range. My dad said he saw on the news that Tahlequah (about 30 miles NE) got 11" and some change. He told me he saw cars submerged to the hood on his way home.


----------



## Hinerman

Just found this: 11.67" yesterday and 3.15" today. I would have guessed more today.

http://muskogeeweather.com


----------



## cobey

Been a messed up weekend ......
Families have been messed up..
Kids misbehaving, after Wednesday it all went to heck,
My check didn't get in quick enough, my credit card got scammed,
Hopefully I get money out tomorrow.....
The church has a little less water coming in the basement
Than the pump can can move so for now the large power box is safe.
I hope Pittsburg doesn't completely flood lots of water against the bypass


----------



## cobey

cobey said:


> Been a messed up weekend ......
> Families have been messed up..
> Kids misbehaving, after Wednesday it all went to heck,
> My check didn't get in quick enough, my credit card got scammed,
> Hopefully I get money out tomorrow.....
> The church has a little less water coming in the basement
> Than the pump can can move so for now the large power box is safe.
> I hope Pittsburg doesn't completely flood lots of water against the bypass


On the good side , church was good, had a good lunch, and good fellowship
And had a good nap this evening..... and good people
On here that check on me, thanks again Kenneth


----------



## cobey

You all be safe today, praying for all
Affected by flooding and the related problems


----------



## 67L36Driver

Wintery mix here, snow and freezing rain. House is down to 67 degrees. I bet Barbara votes for lighting the fireplace despite her sensitive nose.


----------



## gritz

Slushy here this morning. Doesn't seem too terrible, but I'll be taking everything nice and slow. There's still snow/sleet falling. I hope you all stay warm and dry. It's a pretty wild winter in the midwest for sure.


----------



## RVALUE

Hello folks!

We just got internet, in time for the flood to take out our new drive, (significantly). We got our household items moved a couple days ago. Now for..................


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> We just got internet, in time for the flood to take out our new drive, (significantly). We got our household items moved a couple days ago. Now for..................


 
Pics of the driveway? No pics of the  please.

Morning everybody. It has to quit raining at some point.....right?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Rigged the furnace panel lockout switch with a zip tie. So when it fires up the burner all I need to do is give the fan a push in the right direction.
House is down to 65.

Maybe now I can convince Blondie I need to keep some wood on the front porch out of the weather.


----------



## SteveSS

Hinerman said:


> It has to quit raining at some point.....right?


I sure hope so. It's raining harder right now than it has in the past three days. Wonder if I put a little extra air in the tires if I can float to work? 

Morning folks. Stay dry today.


----------



## sunfish

We ended up with 7.5" here. Creek that we cross to get out has been flooded for about 36 hours. Good that we don't have to go any where!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

29* here snowed about 1" over night now its raining. Not good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Furnace healed up for now. Time will tell if the motor got overcooked.

45 degrees in the garage. No saw tinkering today.[emoji21]


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well our rivers are out the ditches are full and the wintry mix just turned to a medium sized snow fall. Woooooahhhh here we go winter!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Furnace healed up for now. Time will tell if the motor got overcooked.
> 
> 45 degrees in the garage. No saw tinkering today.[emoji21]


I would suggest removing that thermometer in the garage.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> I would suggest removing that thermometer in the garage.


Install woodstove in garage...

Everyone happy that way.


----------



## 67L36Driver

My vintage thermometer.



It came from two doors down. A neighbor lady passed and her daughter gave me it and a tiny step ladder.

Every time I look at the thermometer I think of Ruby. She was a gem.[emoji72]


----------



## cobey

Tryin to get myself up and go out to the cold shed........
Ugh!!!


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> Tryin to get myself up and go out to the cold shed........
> Ugh!!!


 
Don't forget the rubber boots...I sold my last 2 rick of oak to a friend, to be delivered. I told him if he would help me load it and unload it he would get a better price, if not, he pays like everybody else. He wants to help so I told him he better have rubber boots cause my woodlot is a sinkhole of mud right now. Should be fun either way.


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Don't forget the rubber boots...I sold my last 2 rick of oak to a friend, to be delivered. I told him if he would help me load it and unload it he would get a better price, if not, he pays like everybody else. He wants to help so I told him he better have rubber boots cause my woodlot is a sinkhole of mud right now. Should be fun either way.


The tiny shed is dry  complete with little electric heater


----------



## nstueve

Well all the poop flood waters have been cleaned in my basement and the plumber knocked the clog in the drain out. He also traced my septic for me so I know about where the tank lid is. I want to pull that up in the spring and check the level. 

It's sleeting here which will be on top of the 4" of snow we got already. Had the day off to get the basement back in order. Got the tractor plugged in and will be going to move snow in 20-30mins.hopefully we won't have too much accumulation after I clear it just before dark.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steady snowing here. Tiny flakes to make drifts. Oh joy.[emoji19]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Just heard Branson river front mall is flooded.


----------



## workshop

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Just heard Branson river front mall is flooded.


Not surprising. Tablerock flood gates are opened up. That should raise Taneycomo by at least 10 feet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Try this again


----------



## workshop

Makes my bones hurt.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Not surprising. Tablerock flood gates are opened up. That should raise Taneycomo by at least 10 feet.


Daughter tells me all Tablerock and Bagnell flood gates are open.


----------



## workshop

Yeah, just checked their website (Tablerock). All 10 gates at the dam are opened 4.5 feet/gate. Plus the generators are opened up. There is a second set of gates that can also be opened, but I think it has to be really bad for them to be opened. Right now the news said Tablerock is releasing 67,000 cubic feet/second with 300,000 cubic feet incoming. Lots of sand bagging down stream.


----------



## cobey

Crazy weather...... really sucks
Fought a pos wildthingy, took a 360 Homelite apart
Got tired of smelling gas fumes and having cold feet.
Put the g6 in the ditch today but had enough momentum
To get it back out.......
Never had this much water in the old garage and yard


----------



## SteveSS

67L36Driver said:


> Daughter tells me all Tablerock and Bagnell flood gates are open.


Yup, Bagnell opened all gates yesterday. I read a story this morning about a dam somewhere down around SPFD, Mountain Something or Other, that they were expecting to fail at any minute. Haven't seen whether or not it has yet. All residents were told to evacuate and seek higher ground.


----------



## Hinerman

Dams should be wide open everywhere at this point. May try to get a picture of our dam here, it is impressive when it is wide open.

My buddy called. He is taking down a hackberry and wanted to know if I wanted the wood 

Looks like the site is back up. Couldn't post earlier....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hope every one gets dried out .


----------



## Mrs.A

That would be Mountain Grove. And lake Lilly as it is called is about the size of a large farm pond, with an earthen dam that the railroad tracks run across.
Not sure what the new Fire department guys are all worked up about. It does this every time we get a good rain.
And rumor has it that the trains are still running.


----------



## concretegrazer

The river has found its way home here. Water will be standing for the rest of the winter in some places. One new fence is gone haven't seen all of them yet. Guess round 3 of fixing starts tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> The river has found its way home here. Water will be standing for the rest of the winter in some places. One new fence is gone haven't seen all of them yet. Guess round 3 of fixing starts tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that, fences take time and money


----------



## gritz

Got everything in the garage looked at yesterday. Can't hardly walk, but at least I can order parts for everything. Hopefully I can get everything done before the kiddo decides it's time to show up.

The roads are bad here, but I'm not complaining. That flooding stuff is scary. We're thinking about all you guys in the flooded areas. Stay safe and warm!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody...


----------



## cobey

Morning guys, woke up to a flat on
The wife's car she has good tires,
I'm at the tire shop... yay 
I was coming here anyway to have
The alignment guy look under g6
I got at least a few parts to replace along 
With needing new tires
One of these day's I'm going to have to
Replace tabby's car


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

The sun came out!

Pay the ransom on the old Dodge today.


----------



## cobey

You all be safe today


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> The sun came out!


Way cold and icey here...


----------



## Homelite410

Morning all, is Matt still here?


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Way cold and icey here...


Yes, but, the sun is shining!!!


----------



## SteveSS

Still cloudy and overcast here, but it's not raining and we didn't get any snow. Surface of the ground is frozen, but not very deep. I'll look forward to some sunshine later today, hopefully.

Morning folks. Have a good one.


----------



## SteveSS

Mrs.A said:


> That would be Mountain Grove. And lake Lilly as it is called is about the size of a large farm pond, with an earthen dam that the railroad tracks run across.
> Not sure what the new Fire department guys are all worked up about. It does this every time we get a good rain.
> And rumor has it that the trains are still running.
> View attachment 474189


Yep. That's the one. The story I read yesterday morning made it sound like a dire emergency. Not so much, huh?


----------



## gritz

cobey said:


> Morning guys, woke up to a flat on
> The wife's car she has good tires,
> I'm at the tire shop... yay
> I was coming here anyway to have
> The alignment guy look under g6
> I got at least a few parts to replace along
> With needing new tires
> One of these day's I'm going to have to
> Replace tabby's car



Hopefully the rest of your day will be better. Those tires can get expensive quick.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Morning all, is Matt still here?


For now...
Lol...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I sort of like this cool weather.


----------



## workshop

Wife got off work early today. When I got home the first thing she said was "Start a fire!!!".


----------



## workshop

So, this evening I'm helping my wife with supper. My kind of supper. Biscuits and eggs with gravy. (Who cares about cholesterol, I take medicine for that.)  I make the biscuits, I don't trust anybody else to do it. She makes the gravy, cause I can't. After I put the biscuits in the oven, I take the board thingy I made the biscuits on and rinse it off with hot water, dry it and put it away. 
She has a fit. A small one, but a fit non the less. "Put it in the dishwasher" she says.
"Why" says I?
"Because it's dirty", says she. 
I beg to differ, but, after being married 37 years, I knew I had hit the end of my leash. In the dishwasher it went. 
But I still think it was fine.


----------



## sawnami

Anybody need any plastic barrels? 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> So, this evening I'm helping my wife with supper. My kind of supper. Biscuits and eggs with gravy. (Who cares about cholesterol, I take medicine for that.)  I make the biscuits, I don't trust anybody else to do it. She makes the gravy, cause I can't. After I put the biscuits in the oven, I take the board thingy I made the biscuits on and rinse it off with hot water, dry it and put it away.
> She has a fit. A small one, but a fit non the less. "Put it in the dishwasher" she says.
> "Why" says I?
> "Because it's dirty", says she.
> I beg to differ, but, after being married 37 years, I knew I had hit the end of my leash. In the dishwasher it went.
> But I still think it was fine.



Dishwashers are not kind to wood. We have several knives and misc. kitchen utensils that have large (germ trapping) cracks.

Women just don't understand basic science. Not in their DNA.


----------



## workshop

I should have clarified. Plastic board thingy.


----------



## cobey

Me and my buddy from church went and shot shotguns today,
Blew up a 5 gallon bucket , and smaller targets.
Took the .22 out and was killing some metal 2.5 x 3 inch targets from way off
Even shot rifles after shotguns and didn't get jerky on the trigger
Good times


----------



## gritz

cobey said:


> Me and my buddy from church went and shot shotguns today,
> Blew up a 5 gallon bucket , and smaller targets.
> Took the .22 out and was killing some metal 2.5 x 3 inch targets from way off
> Even shot rifles after shotguns and didn't get jerky on the trigger
> Good times



I gotta get my .22 and shotgun out. It's wabbit season! I still have rabbit in the freezer from last year. I need to bag a few more so it'll be enough for a meal.


----------



## shorthunter

sawnami said:


> Anybody need any plastic barrels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I could use one but I'm not sure when I will be down your way


----------



## sawnami

shorthunter said:


> I could use one but I'm not sure when I will be down your way


Just let me know and I'll have one ready for you. They're going into the compactor as they're emptied.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Anybody need any plastic barrels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



The world's most temperary barrel stove 
You know someone's tried it .....
They look handy Steve, but other stuff takes 
All the room I have 
They do make great trash cans


----------



## shorthunter

They make really good water tanks for people who travel across the country racing motocross

The one I had is long gone thanks to my barn fire


----------



## gritz

Good morning! Waiting on the coffee to brew and the truck to warm up. Gonna go with the wife to her appointment today. She's supposed to have another ultrasound today, so hopefully we can see the baby well. It'll only be a couple more weeks regardless, but ultrasounds are cool. Ordered a bunch of Stihl parts yesterday. Hopefully I can get them quick so I can finish some things up and get my garage back. Stay warm out there!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody.

Enjoy the ultrasound Gritz. Seeing a baby in utero is pretty amazing in my book.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> Enjoy the ultrasound Gritz. Seeing a baby in utero is pretty amazing in my book.


Yup!

Morning midlanders!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cool morning to yall.


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## Hedgerow

I thought I should make you aware of the change in date for 2016’s Pioneer Harvest Fiesta. It’s now the weekend before Labor Day. Hopefully you can make it. If you want to participate in some way please let me know so I can make the arrangements, especially for those that should be added to the show bill.



The dates are August 25th thru August 28th, with the 25th being the parade starting at 6 PM. Friday the 26th should see the show having multiple elementary classes visit again as they have Friday morning and afternoon. It’s a good time to display for the kid’s benefit. Typically the earliest kid’s tour is around 10 AM on Friday.



Happy New Year!



*Jim Kemmerer, CSP

From the fellow that had the antique corn sheller at Ft. Scott last fall*


----------



## Hedgerow

Do we want to have structured races and old magnesium on display again this year?
I'm sure Chad will be there carving anyway..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Sounds good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

This is the Fort Scott deal?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> Do we want to have structured races and old magnesium on display again this year?
> I'm sure Chad will be there carving anyway..


Loggers relay anyone??


shorthunter said:


> I could use one but I'm not sure when I will be down your way




Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> This is the Fort Scott deal?


Yes..



lumberjackchef said:


> Loggers relay anyone??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



And yes!!

Team captains gotta be the one's that have done it before.. That leaves me out!
Lol.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yes..
> 
> 
> 
> And yes!!
> 
> Team captains gotta be the one's that have done it before.. That leaves me out!
> Lol.


Chicken.


----------



## 67L36Driver

The only thing that I could bring to the logger relay is I can wear my new flannel shirt.



That and, hold someone's beer.[emoji849]


----------



## cobey

I'll watch a loggers relay


----------



## workshop

Yep, I'll hold somebody's beer too.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Chicken.


Oh, I'll participate.. I could even furnish a whole team..
Dibz on Levi and future son in law!!


----------



## jetmd

Thanks for the update Matt. Hopefully Brenda and I can make it this coming year.
Looked like a lot of fun!
Was your future son in law at Hedgefest this year? I don't know if I got to meet him?

Brenda and I went to the TWA museum this afternoon, what a great display!
If you love aviation and history, this museum is a great blend of these. They have
a Connie flight simulator for you to fly also, big fun for kids and adults alike.
If you get to KC stop by the downtown airport and check it out.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, I'll participate.. I could even furnish a whole team..
> Dibz on Levi and future son in law!!



Easy there sounds like we need a draft like the NBA. so this thing ain't one sided.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, I'll participate.. I could even furnish a whole team..
> Dibz on Levi and future son in law!!




So have they set a date.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hedgerow said:


> I thought I should make you aware of the change in date for 2016’s Pioneer Harvest Fiesta. It’s now the weekend before Labor Day. Hopefully you can make it. If you want to participate in some way please let me know so I can make the arrangements, especially for those that should be added to the show bill.
> 
> 
> 
> The dates are August 25th thru August 28th, with the 25th being the parade starting at 6 PM. Friday the 26th should see the show having multiple elementary classes visit again as they have Friday morning and afternoon. It’s a good time to display for the kid’s benefit. Typically the earliest kid’s tour is around 10 AM on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> *Jim Kemmerer, CSP
> 
> From the fellow that had the antique corn sheller at Ft. Scott last fall*


Are there water/elec/sewer hookups for trailers there? If so I may bring a trailer and stay longer this time...


----------



## sawnami

Stumpy came by the shop today and visited for a while.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

How's he doin?


----------



## cobey

My buddy bought a plastic homelite and it has been crap......
I fixed it one time, it's horrible....... He paid me too much to fix it
I'm gonna bring him a reliable xl12 it will probably last forever


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So have they set a date.


The original post had it.. 
Was it like the 26th?
Of August?


----------



## Hedgerow

Locust Cutter said:


> Are there water/elec/sewer hookups for trailers there? If so I my bring trailer and stay longer this time...


Not sure...
But chad would know..


----------



## sawnami

jerrycmorrow said:


> How's he doin?



He's doing well. Getting ready to go back to work in FL.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I would definitely come spend a few days w/a travel trailer...


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> Are there water/elec/sewer hookups for trailers there? If so I may bring a trailer and stay longer this time...



I believe there are full hook ups at the fairgrounds. I took my trailer, but I just had electric. They did provide water to fill my fresh water tank so we could use the bathroom. I was good with only electric. The full hook ups are farther away from our location (the other side of the fairgrounds) if that is what you want. There are showers on site also. There are RV parks in Ft. Scott also with full amenities.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Hinerman said:


> I believe there are full hook ups at the fairgrounds. I took my trailer, but I just had electric. They did provide water to fill my fresh water tank so we could use the bathroom. I was good with only electric. The full hook ups are farther away from our location (the other side of the fairgrounds) if that is what you want. There are showers on site also. There are RV parks in Ft. Scott also with full amenities.



I'd have to see what the park layout is and go from there. As long as there was somewhere to dump (if I didn't have live connection) I'd be good. Electricity and water would be the big things... I'm getting spoiled in my young old age - I still like roughing it, but when there are other things going on (lake trips, saws, etc) a few amenities and HVAC are VERY welcome perks worth spending a few $$$ on.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Oh, I'll participate.. I could even furnish a whole team..
> Dibz on Levi and future son in law!!



I will supply a good axe. I will look into a decent crosscut also. You need to build a stand to hold the wood posts for the axe chop. They need to be very heavy to be stable. I think the bases were 2" thick steel plate, 3' by 3'. You also need to provide the poles, preferably soft wood, 6" diameter. We could probably use cants.

What is this about "future son-in-law"?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I would love to learn how to do the standing chop...

Also waiting for more info on the future S.I.L...


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> So have they set a date.


Yes!
September 30th I think.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Oh, I do have a 2-man cross-cut saw (which I need to clean up and learn how to set and sharpen teeth on)... Just sayin...


----------



## old cookie

Well I finely did it I quit my part time job,I worked there just short of 13 years.Worked every Saturday except a couple when I went to Matts for GTG.Now hopefully I can get in on some charity cuts .Spring river really messed up the roads around here.Big places 30 or 40 feet just washed the blacktop away.I have a cross cut saw that the teeth are only a quarter inch or so,I have seen a lot of them but never one so worn.


----------



## sawnami

Locust Cutter said:


> Oh, I do have a 2-man cross-cut saw (which I need to clean up and learn how to set and sharpen teeth on)... Just sayin...





old cookie said:


> Well I finely did it I quit my part time job,I worked there just short of 13 years.Worked every Saturday except a couple when I went to Matts for GTG.Now hopefully I can get in on some charity cuts .Spring river really messed up the roads around here.Big places 30 or 40 feet just washed the blacktop away.I have a cross cut saw that the teeth are only a quarter inch or so,I have seen a lot of them but never one so worn.



I've got an antique Buller saw set for crosscut saws. Does 3 different sizes of teeth. 


Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!
> September 30th I think.



Congratulations. and good morning all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!
> September 30th I think.



You like the boy?

Good Morning friends. Took today off. Going to cut up and load a hackberry today as soon as my tree service gets it on the ground. The had all the limbs off yesterday and I helped them haul it off.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Happy New Years Eve.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> You like the boy?
> 
> Good Morning friends. Took today off. Going to cut up and load a hackberry today as soon as my tree service gets it on the ground. The had all the limbs off yesterday and I helped them haul it off.


Yup.. Hannah has known him since she was 3..
Both want to be cattle barons...
Lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

J-red 670 and Hooskie 50 went north to Burlington Junction.
Took a Homie 103 type and Pioneer P-41 in part trade.


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody! Gonna eventually get around and start doing something productive. Just getting through the first cup of coffee. I got a pump running last night I need to test out. It has a 2" inlet, so I gotta find hoses to fit that. I got the ported 026 back together. I robbed parts off it to fix my dad's saw. I might even get a chance to look through a box-o0361 parts to see if I can put one together. Always a project that needs attention.


----------



## Homelite410

Hey fellas, did 2 husky 41's yesterday, carb USC, kits, new duel lines and filters... Today I'm running heat to the shop or trying to get more ... I'm robbing a Lil from the house in attempts to keep it above freezing in there. In theory it'll work...


----------



## SteveSS

Afternoon folks. Stopped by a local pawn shop and snagged a dirty, but good running MS260 Pro today for $130. Like I needed another 50cc Stihl. 

Might just clean it up and throw it on CL and see if I can sell it for $200


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Afternoon folks. Stopped by a local pawn shop and snagged a dirty, but good running MS260 Pro today for $130. Like I needed another 50cc Stihl.
> 
> Might just clean it up and throw it on CL and see if I can sell it for $200



250, U R too cheap!

Any of you interested in Pioneer P-41 w/24"? It has a NOS bar on him.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> 250, U R too cheap!
> 
> Any of you interested in Pioneer P-41 w/24"? It has a NOS bar on him.


Pics?


----------



## SteveSS

Grabbed one of these while I was in town today also. A little pricey, but not as pricey as the Timberline, and that thing is starting to get on my nerves. Only thing is, apparently you have to buy two tools. One for 3/8, and one for .325


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 474933
> 
> 
> Grabbed one of these while I was in town today also. A little pricey, but not as pricey as the Timberline, and that thing is starting to get on my nerves. Only thing is, apparently you have to buy two tools. One for 3/8, and one for .325


I got one of those about a month ago. 3/8ths. Yeah, they're pricey. But I really like them. They do a good job.


----------



## SteveSS

It's gotta be easier than dorking around with that Timberline.


----------



## SteveSS

Was hoping that a guy could pull out the 3/8 files and replace with the .325's, but now that I'm holding it in my hand I can totally see why you can't. The .325's would just rattle around in there.

It only took me about an hour to figure that one out.


----------



## jetmd

Good afternoon everyone, had a productive day...loaded 600 rounds of 9mm on my Dillion.
Made a batch of chilli with Italian sausage, cleaned the ice of the walks and plowed what little
snow we have remaining. Finished the afternoon off by donating blood. If you are able I
encourage you to get out and donate especially during the holidays when people don't seem to
have time......although they can sit on their arse and watch 3 football games and eat a 5 gal pail
of party mix. End of my rant......


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

jetmd said:


> Good afternoon everyone, had a productive day...loaded 600 rounds of 9mm on my Dillion.
> Made a batch of chilli with Italian sausage, cleaned the ice of the walks and plowed what little
> snow we have remaining. Finished the afternoon off by donating blood. If you are able I
> encourage you to get out and donate especially during the holidays when people don't seem to
> have time......although they can sit on their arse and watch 3 football games and eat a 5 gal pail
> of party mix. End of my rant......View attachment 474944




No go on and tell us how you really feel.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Buddy of mine took some pecan in to be processed at the local log yard today. I stopped by to get a look at the processor in action.


----------



## jetmd

Doug.............see above!

I think we need one for the next charity cut


----------



## sam-tip

I would love a processor. Even if I just had good wood to run with a processor. Nice multitek. From the Internet the CRDs look good.


----------



## SteveSS

For those staying up to ring in the new year, Happy New Year!


----------



## lumberjackchef

sam-tip said:


> I would love a processor. Even if I just had good wood to run with a processor. Nice multitek. From the Internet the CRDs look good.


It's a beast but it was funny watching the operator trying to deal with a few of the gnarly pieces of that pecan. Seemed like they had a tendency to jam in the wedges. He had to get them loose a couple times with a pickeroon....

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

jetmd said:


> Good afternoon everyone, had a productive day...loaded 600 rounds of 9mm on my Dillion.
> Made a batch of chilli with Italian sausage, cleaned the ice of the walks and plowed what little
> snow we have remaining. Finished the afternoon off by donating blood. If you are able I
> encourage you to get out and donate especially during the holidays when people don't seem to
> have time......although they can sit on their arse and watch 3 football games and eat a 5 gal pail
> of party mix. End of my rant......View attachment 474944



Sounds like a productive day!


----------



## cobey

Happy New year all, I ran a mini Mac a while today  and spent a couple hours Under
The dash of a 64 Ss impala, tore a engine apart, helped with some building wiring ,
And took a nap on the floor in front of my big buddy propain heater


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Pics?


 I'll give it and the Homie a run test tomorrow and post results.

I refurbed both a couple years ago and sold them to Mac. He traded them back on the 670 and the 50.


----------



## Locust Cutter

Happy New Year's (in a bit) everyone!!! 
I just got out from under my dually. My brake pedal went to the floor the other day... Turns out I lot a bolt on the passenger-side rear caliper, the outer brake pad and dislodged the pistons in the process... Tomorrow looks like I'm replacing the caliper, rotor and doing a new set of pads on both sides... Ah the fun of trucks...


----------



## Hedgerow

sam-tip said:


> I would love a processor. Even if I just had good wood to run with a processor. Nice multitek. From the Internet the CRDs look good.


Gotta have decent material for a processor..

I gave up on that **** about 3 years ago...
All we got here is rejects..


----------



## jetmd

Hedgerow said:


> I gave up on that **** about 3 years ago...
> All we got here is rejects..



Quick question Matt, are we talking about the wood or the people?


----------



## cobey

jetmd said:


> Quick question Matt, are we talking about the wood or the people?


Bahaha


----------



## 67L36Driver

Furnace fan motor crapped its shorts again. No new motor likely till Monday.

Barbara will get cold enuff by tomorrow afternoon I can light a fire.[emoji48]


----------



## Hedgerow

jetmd said:


> Quick question Matt, are we talking about the wood or the people?


That'd be firewood trees....
The people are much more agreeable...
Lol.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Happy New year boys and girls!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkrtinker

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Hinerman

Happy New Years and goodnight...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Goodnight everyone!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

A happy and prosperous new year to all you midlanders!

Temp is down to 65 in the house. I think Wife will chose warmth over smell when she gets up. 

Only problem is my woodpile is covered in snow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And, the blind squirrel found a stray nut on New Years Eve.



Don't get too awful excited as the above is in cents not dollars.[emoji848]


----------



## lumberjackchef

Found out that my cousin and his family from over in Chanute had a tragedy of a new years eve yesterday. their 16 year old daughter had a bloodclot that caused her to be rushed into surgery where they worked for hours unsuccessfully to save her. Totally unexpected, blindsided by this, I ask simply for your thoughts and prayers for them as they start this challenging new year. Having just lost my 25 year old SIL last July , My heart has been up in my throat, as I know first hand that it can be very hard to make sense of these things. So friends just let it be known that my resolution for the year is to seek the Lords will rather than mine own, never let the little moments slip by being concerned about my own wants and frivolous desires, to be forgiving and gracious to all who pass me by, and to take it all in as it comes, savouring every little hug and kiss, smile and tear, for he alone knows the day and the hour when we all will be called home to glory. So pray hard, forgive always, love long, and you will be Blessed this year my friends!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

67L36Driver said:


> Furnace fan motor crapped its shorts again. No new motor likely till Monday.
> 
> Barbara will get cold enuff by tomorrow afternoon I can light a fire.[emoji48]



Be sure the chimney is clean



67L36Driver said:


> And, the blind squirrel found a stray nut on New Years Eve.
> View attachment 475094
> 
> 
> Don't get too awful excited as the above is in cents not dollars.[emoji848]



Thats still 729.00

Oh Get up Its 2016.


----------



## jetmd

Prayers have been sent to provide the family strength during this trying time.

Your resolution is one that fits all of us. I will do my best to follow your lead.

That my friend was a tough read for this New Years morning, but not ours to question.

Good day to all!


----------



## jetmd

Morning Kenneth and crew...


----------



## gritz

lumberjackchef said:


> Found out that my cousin and his family from over in Chanute had a tragedy of a new years eve yesterday. their 16 year old daughter had a bloodclot that caused her to be rushed into surgery where they worked for hours unsuccessfully to save her. Totally unexpected, blindsided by this, I ask simply for your thoughts and prayers for them as they start this challenging new year. Having just lost my 25 year old SIL last July , My heart has been up in my throat, as I know first hand that it can be very hard to make sense of these things. So friends just let it be known that my resolution for the year is to seek the Lords will rather than mine own, never let the little moments slip by being concerned about my own wants and frivolous desires, to be forgiving and gracious to all who pass me by, and to take it all in as it comes, savouring every little hug and kiss, smile and tear, for he alone knows the day and the hour when we all will be called home to glory. So pray hard, forgive always, love long, and you will be Blessed this year my friends!



We'll be thinking of your family. Very sad, indeed. You're right, we have to live to the fullest of our potential because tomorrow is never promised.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Be sure the chimney is clean
> 
> 
> 
> Thats still 729.00
> 
> Oh Get up Its 2016.



True story:
We had been in our new house only seven years when Barbara was determined to have a former neighbor clean the chimney. Imagine a man working alone on a tall ladder to remove and install a 150# chimney cover and after he rodded it out to find less than a handful of dust on the hearth. 

I bet we didn't have twenty days of burn time total.

I could not convince her that it couldn't possibly need cleaning yet.

I doubt it has twenty days on it since.

Only worry is wasp nests as we have a screen all the way around the open area.


----------



## Hedgerow

After getting completely hosed, the splitter was a solid block of ice this morning..
Fuel system and all.
Been 2 hours thawing and drying..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> After getting completely hosed, the splitter was a solid block of ice this morning..
> Fuel system and all.
> Been 2 hours thawing and drying..



 Is it froze enough to get to the field.


----------



## Hinerman

In the Apple Store playing with their stuff. All meaningless if you think about Chad's family. Later...


----------



## Hedgerow

Not sure yet..
Brother in law just brought his splitter over for the same reason.. 
Of course he had been storing it in a field..
Made a mess on the shop floor of course.. Lol.


----------



## Hedgerow

Off to Springfield now..
Bah humbug..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Off to Springfield now..
> Bah humbug..


That season is passed.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Had to walk away from a project. Wasn't cooperating. Someone was going to get a BFH. Probably not what was needed.


----------



## Homelite410

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Had to walk away from a project. Wasn't cooperating. Someone was going to get a BFH. Probably not what was needed.


Been there..


----------



## 67L36Driver

My back up wood supply is crap. It has been sitting nine years and turned half to punk. All the rain and snow didn't help either.

Been using a scout hatchet to whittle it down to burnable and end up with sticks. [emoji849]


----------



## 67L36Driver

For a Christmas present, Jim's next door neighbor cleaned out weeds and trash from around his splitter. [emoji106]
Next step is for Jim to get it running.[emoji6]

Tentative plan is to haul some pine blocks tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That season is passed.


Not quite for me..
Last gathering today..
Then it's on!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Closed the chimney damper down too far and filled the house with smoke. Alarm went off.

Made negative points with Blondie.

Can't slow down the burn rate.


----------



## Hedgerow

Put the glass in front of the opening?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Put the glass in front of the opening?


Yup. We keep glass doors closed. 
It has a draft control at the bottom. That I've nearly shut. Leaks at the edges and hinges. Double bifold like a closet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

With the draft closed.
(Knob at bottom center of doors)



With draft full open it percolates right along.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I think I'll get Jim over here to review the process.

It has kept the house (1800 sq ft) from dropping below 64 deg.


----------



## lumberjackchef

http://m.parsonssun.com/sports/article_e713ff58-b0c9-11e5-92ce-3f4eb0d269e3.html?mode=jqm  my cousin's little girl.....

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

lumberjackchef said:


> http://m.parsonssun.com/sports/article_e713ff58-b0c9-11e5-92ce-3f4eb0d269e3.html?mode=jqm  my cousin's little girl.....
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



I am looking at my daughter and cannot imagine what it must be like. Let us know if there is anything we can do...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

lumberjackchef said:


> http://m.parsonssun.com/sports/article_e713ff58-b0c9-11e5-92ce-3f4eb0d269e3.html?mode=jqm  my cousin's little girl.....
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



Sorry to here this.


----------



## Locust Cutter

I cannot fathom losing a child to something like that, let alone the abruptness of the loss. I know the Lord knows what he's doing and why, but sometimes his logic is hard to follow.


----------



## awol

Is anybody up for a charity cut?! A friend of ours in Seymour has had her small farm logged, and would let us all come have fun and turn the tops into wood. There is a little bit of every hardwood, mostly Oak and Walnut, and a bunch of cull logs leftover. There was about 12 acres of timber.
The owner is a widow with three girls, two of whom are still in school, and she still burns wood in a outside boiler. 
If anyone is interested, I will go take some pictures and scope out the territory. Timing is flexible, as this wood would be burned next year and after. I was thinking maybe February or March weather dependant.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I'd love to chew up some fuel.. Although I don't think I have a big enough truck to carry all the saws I have

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Scott all you will need is your favorite firewood saw,saws.


----------



## Scott Kelly

There are so many.. It'd be nice to see how the local ymca pool is doing in seymour I built that one in my younger years. Seymour missouri?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gritz

Had a good day of rabbit hunting. First thing I've killed with the Benelli. Ended up only having one hind quarter that was use-able on that one. Switched to #7-1/2 shot and #3 choke (modified) and the next rabbit was completely use-able. That's my buddy's daughter. She was being shy, but wanted to see the rabbit regardless. She just wanted to see us skin it, but didn't want to touch it, lol.


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> With the draft closed.
> (Knob at bottom center of doors)
> View attachment 475338
> 
> 
> With draft full open it percolates right along.
> View attachment 475339



Mine got a little out of hand tonight. Had to use gloves to open the doors, lol. I should have expected as much from the locust.


----------



## jetmd

Charity cut........Hell Yes! Let me know a date ASAP so I can schedule time off, hopefully not on call.


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Is anybody up for a charity cut?! A friend of ours in Seymour has had her small farm logged, and would let us all come have fun and turn the tops into wood. There is a little bit of every hardwood, mostly Oak and Walnut, and a bunch of cull logs leftover. There was about 12 acres of timber.
> The owner is a widow with three girls, two of whom are still in school, and she still burns wood in a outside boiler.
> If anyone is interested, I will go take some pictures and scope out the territory. Timing is flexible, as this wood would be burned next year and after. I was thinking maybe February or March weather dependant.



Charity Cut? What is that? Is she keeping all of the wood?


----------



## Homelite410

jetmd said:


> Charity cut........Hell Yes! Let me know a date ASAP so I can schedule time off, hopefully not on call.


Can I ride along?


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> http://m.parsonssun.com/sports/article_e713ff58-b0c9-11e5-92ce-3f4eb0d269e3.html?mode=jqm  my cousin's little girl.....
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


So sorry Chad , you had some hard losses in the last 6 months


----------



## jetmd

You can drive infin you want?


----------



## awol

Hinerman said:


> Charity Cut? What is that? Is she keeping all of the wood?


 Yes, she will be keeping the wood. There is some room under a roof in a shed, and the rest will be piled.


----------



## cobey

awol said:


> Is anybody up for a charity cut?! A friend of ours in Seymour has had her small farm logged, and would let us all come have fun and turn the tops into wood. There is a little bit of every hardwood, mostly Oak and Walnut, and a bunch of cull logs leftover. There was about 12 acres of timber.
> The owner is a widow with three girls, two of whom are still in school, and she still burns wood in a outside boiler.
> If anyone is interested, I will go take some pictures and scope out the territory. Timing is flexible, as this wood would be burned next year and after. I was thinking maybe February or March weather dependant.


heck ya!!!!!!


----------



## gritz

awol said:


> Is anybody up for a charity cut?! A friend of ours in Seymour has had her small farm logged, and would let us all come have fun and turn the tops into wood. There is a little bit of every hardwood, mostly Oak and Walnut, and a bunch of cull logs leftover. There was about 12 acres of timber.
> The owner is a widow with three girls, two of whom are still in school, and she still burns wood in a outside boiler.
> If anyone is interested, I will go take some pictures and scope out the territory. Timing is flexible, as this wood would be burned next year and after. I was thinking maybe February or March weather dependant.



I'll be in Georgia during most of that time, but if I'm available I will try and go.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Yes, she will be keeping the wood. There is some room under a roof in a shed, and the rest will be piled.


Im in..
Just holler..


----------



## Locust Cutter

If I can make it via timing and work, I'm in!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning .


----------



## workshop

If I'm not on call, I'm in.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

The pine (fir?) from the FOP hall catches and burns like it was soaked in oil. Yikes!
Stuck two 10 X 10 X 12 blocks side by side in on the grate and the heat was blistering the varnish on the mantle. One would have been enuff.[emoji15]


----------



## Hinerman

awol said:


> Yes, she will be keeping the wood. There is some room under a roof in a shed, and the rest will be piled.



If I am available, which I should be, I will come.


----------



## Scott Kelly

Scored a couple projects today.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Kelly

One down one to go!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

I finally got my redneck sandblast cabinet set up. I found it in 1999 in a dumpster. Its sheet metal lined, has coffee cans for the hand holes connected to blue jean legs then sewn to the glove. I added the blower and a cheap o bucket blaster and a light.. Total investment...... 29.00!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Since the furnace fan is kaput, I discovered my eight year old emergency firewood stash has mostly composted.[emoji20]

Spend a lot of time with the scout ax whittling off the punk and ice so it will burn.

I did sell the Mac 10-10S I've had forever today.[emoji108]


----------



## workshop

Power Mac 6. I know the little Macs are not too well liked, but this one spoke to me. Steve, take me home.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Since the furnace fan is kaput, I discovered my eight year old emergency firewood stash has mostly composted.[emoji20]
> 
> Spend a lot of time with the scout ax whittling off the punk and ice so it will burn.
> 
> I did sell the Mac 10-10S I've had forever today.[emoji108]


I wish I was closer I got lots of wood


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> View attachment 475511
> View attachment 475512
> 
> Power Mac 6. I know the little Macs are not too well liked, but this one spoke to me. Steve, take me home.



Another surprise. It runs really well, too.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Anybody know anything bout this old thing. I've never seen one like it.....








Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

I think I figured out why it wouldn't start.


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Anybody know anything bout this old thing. I've never seen one like it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


LMPCO?

New one on me. Check Acres internet sight.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 475535
> 
> 
> I think I figured out why it wouldn't start.



Yes, that hose hooks up sommwheres.

Best to pull the muffler and inspect the piston on him.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> LMPCO?
> 
> New one on me. Check Acres internet sight.


Did that but came up dry. It's pretty unique!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

It's a new piston. I'm the guilty party that did it when I put it back together. I'm not even gonna say how many times I yanked on the pull cord before I figured it out.


----------



## cobey

Add another saw to the "ya fix it, oh how much will it be? Ya you just keep it " list 
The neighbors 360. At least I don't mind
Getting stuck with this one


----------



## 67L36Driver

lumberjackchef said:


> Did that but came up dry. It's pretty unique!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Try Magnus's site? Chainsaw collectors.se

I'd use my desktop to search but son Michael pirated my cable hookup for his game thingy.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Another surprise. It runs really well, too.


It would have spoken to me also and I dislike the little buggers.[emoji108]


----------



## workshop

lumberjackchef said:


> Anybody know anything bout this old thing. I've never seen one like it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



Lebanon Metal Products Company.
A back door search found info on Acres site.


----------



## lumberjackchef

workshop said:


> Lebanon Metal Products Company.
> A back door search found info on Acres site.


I found a couple threads on a different site where another guy had one just like it and did a little resto... It was pretty cool. There was some debate as to where it was actually manufactured but I found that info as well.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## RVALUE

Folks, Haven't had time to keep up. 

Trying to move, then our driveway washed out, ( 12 x 12 x 60 feet) hauled 17 l0ads of 7 ton gravel today. about 25 percent done.................

where is our wood splitting crew? LOL !!!!!

Our physical address is 5717 N Hwy 94, Rogers, AR 72756

PS, the flood got our internet too!




On the good side, we have a place for the Oct 22, 2016 GTG in Pea Ridge Arkansas!

d


----------



## cobey

RVALUE said:


> Folks, Haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> Trying to move, then our driveway washed out, ( 12 x 12 x 60 feet) hauled 17 l0ads of 7 ton gravel today. about 25 percent done.................
> 
> where is our wood splitting crew? LOL !!!!!
> 
> Our physical address is 5717 N Hwy 94, Rogers, AR 72756
> 
> PS, the flood got our internet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the good side, we have a place for the Oct 22, 2016 GTG in Pea Ridge Arkansas!
> 
> d


Hey Dan


----------



## Scott Kelly

Turned those two walnut trees into a trailer full of firewood.. Felt bad wanted to try to mill some of it up for projects but owner didn't have the time to let me. Two good falls with no problems... Wedges are a great thing

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning All


----------



## sawnami

lumberjackchef said:


> I found a couple threads on a different site where another guy had one just like it and did a little resto... It was pretty cool. There was some debate as to where it was actually manufactured but I found that info as well.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman

RVALUE said:


> where is our wood splitting crew? LOL !!!!!



If you need some wood split, just say so numb nuts. If you want us to shovel gravel,,,well that is a different story


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Damn fire went out. And, not a stick of dimension lumber to make kindling with.[emoji852]


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Damn fire went out. And, not a stick of dimension lumber to make kindling with.[emoji852]


Got any cardboard? I use my bills/wastpaper twisted into tight knots also


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hah! Double handful of match light charcoal and some newspapers.


----------



## Hedgerow

RVALUE said:


> Folks, Haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> Trying to move, then our driveway washed out, ( 12 x 12 x 60 feet) hauled 17 l0ads of 7 ton gravel today. about 25 percent done.................
> 
> where is our wood splitting crew? LOL !!!!!
> 
> Our physical address is 5717 N Hwy 94, Rogers, AR 72756
> 
> PS, the flood got our internet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the good side, we have a place for the Oct 22, 2016 GTG in Pea Ridge Arkansas!
> 
> d


Have splitters, will travel..
Set a day..


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Got any cardboard? I use my bills/wastpaper twisted into tight knots also


I like to use excelerant myself...
Lol..


----------



## sunfish

RVALUE said:


> Folks, Haven't had time to keep up.
> 
> Trying to move, then our driveway washed out, ( 12 x 12 x 60 feet) hauled 17 l0ads of 7 ton gravel today. about 25 percent done.................
> 
> where is our wood splitting crew? LOL !!!!!
> 
> Our physical address is 5717 N Hwy 94, Rogers, AR 72756
> 
> PS, the flood got our internet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the good side, we have a place for the Oct 22, 2016 GTG in Pea Ridge Arkansas!
> 
> d


Sounds like you need a dump truck and loader, not a splitting crew. 

We been doin a lot of driveway work here too since the floods.


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Morning midlanders!
> 
> Damn fire went out. And, not a stick of dimension lumber to make kindling with.[emoji852]


Nantucket newspaper knots. [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> I like to use excelerant myself...
> Lol..


I have been thinking about grill starter fuild


----------



## lumberjackchef

cobey said:


> I have been thinking about grill starter fuild


Try some of that gel starter they make for starting pellet stove.....

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Observation: Pine knots (crotch) burns a long time. The tar catches and burns like a match light brickette.[emoji106]

Don't plan on splitting it tho.[emoji15]


----------



## Homelite410

Paper shreddings and used motor oil is the ticket baby. Lil bark and its off n burning.


----------



## workshop

I prefer a Mapp gas torch.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Not using petroleum distillates. Parrifin infused briquettes as far as I will go.


----------



## cobey

lumberjackchef said:


> Try some of that gel starter they make for starting pellet stove.....
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Where do you get the gel?


----------



## SteveSS

Most of my fires start with a propane torch and whatever is dry enough to burn.


----------



## workshop

I've got a whole bunch of 5/16ths cedar tounge and groove I bust up and use it for kindling. Light it off with the torch.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> Not using petroleum distillates. Parrifin infused briquettes as far as I will go.


What about them starter logs from home depot or Wal-Mart?


----------



## workshop

Friendship saw is currently in a box. Caber rings and seals ordered. Everything is cleaned up. Couple of weeks and she'll be ready to play.


----------



## cobey

I Have to get saws ready for my week at work ,
We have alot of smaller trees to cut, we get to keep
All the wood, and burn the brush. The plant is shut down
For inventory. I hope we can get the job done


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> I have been thinking about grill starter fuild


I keep diesel fuel in one of those 90-W gear oil bottle by the stove. Works great.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

diesel works good.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Whens the next MO Gtg?


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all see dis....


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Y'all see dis....


Think it's a 450 husky in yellow and black,
In Europe they call the same saw a Mac....
They had a a real ghey commercial for it


----------



## Hinerman

Woke up an hour ago, can't go back to sleep. grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all .


----------



## gritz

Homelite410 said:


> Y'all see dis....



Other than the "Pro Series" sticker, it actually looks nice. You just never know what Husqvarna Group will do next. I'm sure it will be better than the Poulan-type versions.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> Friendship saw is currently in a box. Caber rings and seals ordered. Everything is cleaned up. Couple of weeks and she'll be ready to play.


 Hey Steve, what bar and chain are you going to run on that saw?


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Friendship saw is currently in a box. Caber rings and seals ordered. Everything is cleaned up. Couple of weeks and she'll be ready to play.



Refresh my fading memory, what saw is it?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Refresh my fading memory, what saw is it?


I think it was an 023/021.


----------



## Hedgerow

Gonna be a lot of firewood in this one.




28" bar for reference.


----------



## SteveSS

That's a gnarly looking tree.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> That's a gnarly looking tree.


This is it's top.


----------



## Hedgerow

And back side of tree.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Refresh my fading memory, what saw is it?


MS180.


----------



## cobey

Mine is opposite of Matt, everything 
12" and under. ... the little echo's are work horse's


----------



## Homelite410

Matt, that looks fun! Pecan?


----------



## Fishnuts2

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 475535
> 
> 
> I think I figured out why it wouldn't start.


That looks like an early strato model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concretegrazer

Hedgerow said:


> Gonna be a lot of firewood in this one.
> 
> View attachment 476116
> 
> 
> 28" bar for reference.



Mmmm yellowwood... Any wire in it?


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Matt, that looks fun! Pecan?


Hedge tree... A rather large one..

And yes, I'd be willing to bet there's wire in it somewhere!!


----------



## jetmd

If it has wire in it I have a chainsaw guaranteed too find it!


----------



## 67L36Driver

The good: Furnace is fixed.

The bad: I got the flu complete with toilet squirts. Yikes!


----------



## 67L36Driver

It's obligitory to have fence wire in them.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> The good: Furnace is fixed.
> 
> The bad: I got the flu complete with toilet squirts. Yikes!


No fun


----------



## cobey

At the days end the boss is pleased with me and Justin's 
Work , I was running one of the 370 echo' s
He was running a little 017 with an adjustable carb
And stupid muffler mod... we made great time until the boss caught 
Me cutting in the tractor bucket and my buddy driving. After that we had to use a manual pole saw some
I am sore, and have 4 days to go......


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> Hey Steve, what bar and chain are you going to run on that saw?


I think it's 3/8 low pro. Bar says 16 on it. I know it's 55 drivers, Cobey made it for me. Got the bar from Jim. 
Seals shipped out today, says I should have them by Saturday. 
On another note, anybody feel like cutting some wood? I was out test driving the Explorer yesterday and found a place that they are cutting a BUNCH of trees down. 3 blocks from my house. Stopped this evening and talked to the guy in charge, says cut all you want. The bad part is, they have started burning the excess. And they have a machine to burn it with. 
I know it's late notice, but any help is appreciated. This Saturday. I'm off call this week and may take a couple of vacation days to cut on this. Working on logistics with Ed. 
Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man this bowl of soup tastes good.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> I think it's 3/8 low pro. Bar says 16 on it. I know it's 55 drivers, Cobey made it for me. Got the bar from Jim.
> Seals shipped out today, says I should have them by Saturday.
> On another note, anybody feel like cutting some wood? I was out test driving the Explorer yesterday and found a place that they are cutting a BUNCH of trees down. 3 blocks from my house. Stopped this evening and talked to the guy in charge, says cut all you want. The bad part is, they have started burning the excess. And they have a machine to burn it with.
> I know it's late notice, but any help is appreciated. This Saturday. I'm off call this week and may take a couple of vacation days to cut on this. Working on logistics with Ed.
> Thanks guys and gals.


It's lo pro Carlton good stuff
I like it, .050 3/8 lo pro


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Man this bowl of soup tastes good.


Had left over ham and beans


----------



## workshop

Had ham and beans tonight, too. And tomorrow night and the next night and......
Goldie doesn't cook for two. She cooks for the neighborhood.


----------



## SteveSS

Ham and Beans sounds real good. I haven't made any since last winter I think. Now I have a hankerin'.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Had ham and beans tonight, too. And tomorrow night and the next night and......
> Goldie doesn't cook for two. She cooks for the neighborhood.


We got some spiral cut ham chunks from the deli , 
It makes great ham and beans


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> And back side of tree.
> 
> View attachment 476124



That could be a fun one. it could be a


----------



## Hinerman

Was delivering a full trailer load of wood (1 cord) a few weeks ago and noticed a piece fall off and bouncing in the oncoming lane. It would have went through a windshield no problem. I lost a couple more pieces on another delivery. Hinerman Fabrication was born. Watch out Mike and Alex, I am coming after you, LOL:


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Hedge tree... A rather large one..
> 
> And yes, I'd be willing to bet there's wire in it somewhere!!



I will save you from having to split it and will drop my trailer off and you can fill it up.


----------



## Hinerman

I was splitting today. I thought I was going to be splitting some elm. Went to split it and the bark just fell off (tons of little worms); the grain was a lot darker than I was expecting. I think it might be walnut but don't remember cutting any walnut and can't remember exactly where the wood came from. What is it? It smelled like elm IMO. The middle piece is hackberry for comparison:


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> I was splitting today. I thought I was going to be splitting some elm. Went to split it and the bark just fell off (tons of little worms); the grain was a lot darker than I was expecting. I think it might be walnut but don't remember cutting any walnut and can't remember exactly where the wood came from. What is it? It smelled like elm IMO. The middle piece is hackberry for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 476274
> View attachment 476275


Looks like red elm. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Dug out a crosscut saw tooth set tonight in case it may be needed. 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

If it split like elm its red elm. Good stuff


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Bishops saw shop added this to there saw display


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> If it split like elm its red elm. Good stuff



It split relatively easy. Was using the 4-way with no problem.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> Looks like red elm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



I thought it was elm but don't ever remember splitting any that dark. Maybe I just split the white elm before. I don't remember it being that dark when I cut it either.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning all


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> It split relatively easy. Was using the 4-way with no problem.


After looking at the picture closer I think it could be walnut


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning Kenneth!
Morning midlanders.

After yesterday morning's 'event' I think I slept twenty of the past 24 hours. Still feel weak. Replacing lost body fluids with coffee.

Forced air gas heat is wonderful. House was down to 58 degrees by the time the furnace was fixed.


----------



## workshop

Glad the furnace is back running. Take care, Carl. Get well. Sucks being sick.


----------



## SteveSS

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Bishops saw shop added this to there saw displayView attachment 476300


Your reflection and camera angle in the window makes it almost look like your holding onto the handles of that saw.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. The chickens and the fire are both fed. Chilly out there today. Time for coffee.


----------



## cobey

Cutting a stand of trees in 9 inches of water.... frozen water and mud
Rubber boots are cold


----------



## 67L36Driver

Either the 24 hr flu or maybe something off the buffet Sunday night at the local casino.
I had some Mexican style cut corn that is corn, red & green peppers and onions. Any of which may have been tainted with some bacteria not compatable with my guts.
I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I thought it was elm but don't ever remember splitting any that dark. Maybe I just split the white elm before. I don't remember it being that dark when I cut it either.


Looks like limb wood from a Siberian Elm. Dark color like Red, but when dry will be lighter. Splits better than American. Especially once it shrinks from it's bark.


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Cutting a stand of trees in 9 inches of water.... frozen water and mud
> Rubber boots are cold


Swamp logger Cobey.


----------



## cobey

Hedgerow said:


> Swamp logger Cobey.


He he ..... Them people might be weirder 
Than me


----------



## Hedgerow

Siberian Elm has a dark heartwood. Large growth rings usually.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

cobey said:


> He he ..... Them people might be weirder
> Than me



Can't be


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Can't be


He he


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like limb wood from a Siberian Elm. Dark color like Red, but when dry will be lighter. Splits better than American. Especially once it shrinks from it's bark.


 
Red elm it is then. The bark was coming off just by sticking it with a pickaroon to move it. And yes, the pieces I split Sunday were already significantly lighter than what I was splitting on Monday. IMO, it split almost as easy as straight grained red oak; and, not even close to American Elm.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> Red elm it is then. The bark was coming off just by sticking it with a pickaroon to move it. And yes, the pieces I split Sunday were already significantly lighter than what I was splitting on Monday. IMO, it split almost as easy as straight grained red oak; and, not even close to American Elm.


Um..
Red is not the same as Siberian.
I'm thinking Siberian..
Red Elm would be rare as hen's teeth in your area.
Siberian's were planted all over the country with the advent of dutch elm disease from turn of the century on. Ugly trees, but impervious to DED.
American Elm is the stuff you all split at my place.. Super stringy.


----------



## sawnami

Hinerman said:


> Red elm it is then. The bark was coming off just by sticking it with a pickaroon to move it. And yes, the pieces I split Sunday were already significantly lighter than what I was splitting on Monday. IMO, it split almost as easy as straight grained red oak; and, not even close to American Elm.


I've got about 1/2 cord of it. Splits like a dream and noticeably lighter. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## shorthunter

Anyone looking for a 1 ton dually with a flatbed? My uncle wants to get rid of his 87 gmc


----------



## workshop

Been working on the Pro Mac 555 the last 3-4 days. Fortunately I've got a few 10-10 parts saws. Replaced the broke off manual oiler button, replaced the fuel line and sealed the gas tank (gotta love that SealAll), got the manual oiler working too. 
Filled it with gas last night and started it up only to find I didn't have the chain in the rim drive. Got that fixed tonight. Started on the first pull, stone cold. Got the carb adjusted up. This thing runs real good. Think I'll put it in the work saw lineup.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

shorthunter said:


> Anyone looking for a 1 ton dually with a flatbed? My uncle wants to get rid of his 87 gmc


Possibly Pm me info.


----------



## cobey

I finally scored later this afternoon, Justin found a couple big dead 
Walnut trees, we cut probably most of a trailer load.
The little saws were working really hard. All we have to do is get it....
1. To dry ground (its on a pond dam) 2. In my truck and last 
Me get it unloaded into my yard/mudbog


----------



## Homelite410

Well my wife missed the door on the wood stove today at full throwing speed.... Got between the wood and the door ring.. Popped the nail and crushed the Lil bone in the end if her left ring finger..






This burning wood is hazardous!


----------



## cobey

Also had it reinforced again the last two days that
The smallest saw / lightest saw for the job will
Get more wood on the ground. Really makes a difference
When your on foot alot


----------



## cobey

Homelite410 said:


> Well my wife missed the door on the wood stove today at full throwing speed.... Got between the wood and the door ring.. Popped the nail and crushed the Lil bone in the end if her left ring finger..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This burning wood is hazardous!


Ouch! That hurts to look at, prayers for quick healing


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Well my wife missed the door on the wood stove today at full throwing speed.... Got between the wood and the door ring.. Popped the nail and crushed the Lil bone in the end if her left ring finger..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This burning wood is hazardous!


That throbs just looking at it...
Ouch...


----------



## old cookie

O man that hurts I know it hurts.If it has pressure under the nail drill a hole threw it,that will let off the pressure.Been trying to get caught up on my splitting,but cut up a nice cherry yesterday.About two loads just guessing,Sawnami I have a set just like that wasn't sure what it was for I thought maybe a buzz saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mike you wifes finger makes me kring 

Morning all.


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Mike you wifes finger makes me kring


 
Me too.

Good Morning everybody.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Well my wife missed the door on the wood stove today at full throwing speed.... Got between the wood and the door ring.. Popped the nail and crushed the Lil bone in the end if her left ring finger..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This burning wood is hazardous!



Ouch !!!!
I'll bet that was a Yosemite Sam moment.


----------



## Jimbo209

Homelite410 said:


> Well my wife missed the door on the wood stove today at full throwing speed.... Got between the wood and the door ring.. Popped the nail and crushed the Lil bone in the end if her left ring finger..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This burning wood is hazardous!


Watch that. My little sis had hers @4y jammed I in a old fire door big heavy lead thing and has no nail and a really sensitive stub 140km/h + in a VW van to emergency from little country town with Subaru liberty/legacy boxer


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> Well my wife missed the door on the wood stove today at full throwing speed.... Got between the wood and the door ring.. Popped the nail and crushed the Lil bone in the end if her left ring finger..
> 
> This burning wood is hazardous!



Youch!! Like old cookie said, you might wanna drill that to let off some pressure if you haven't already. Small drill bit twisted just with your fingers to let the blood out. I had a toe like that a couple years ago. Sucks!


----------



## Hinerman

The thought of drilling a hole in that finger nail, without anesthesia, makes me want to puke. I am a wuss when it comes to these things; makes me nauseous just looking. I would want to be knocked out before the drilling began.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> The thought of drilling a hole in that finger nail, without anesthesia, makes me want to puke. I am a wuss when it comes to these things; makes me nauseous just looking. I would want to be knocked out before the drilling began.


I've don it with a red hot needle. Not that bad.


----------



## 67L36Driver

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've don it with a red hot needle. Not that bad.


Razor blade here.


----------



## lumberjackchef

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've don it with a red hot needle. Not that bad.


Been there too!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan Escapee

SteveSS said:


> Youch!! Like old cookie said, you might wanna drill that to let off some pressure if you haven't already. Small drill bit twisted just with your fingers to let the blood out. I had a toe like that a couple years ago. Sucks!



lol! You guys are just a terrible bunch of quacks. Ice it down if the pressure is getting to be an issue. Then benzocaine the toe if it gets to be "itchy". Nail growth should carry away the blood over time. If you drill or burn a hole in the nail you risk getting an infection in a very out of the way and hard to treat place. Worst case you drill right into a nerve and your victim blacks right out after an intense spike of pain. If it doesn't get infected with something that generates puss and rips up the nail bed, you may simply get a fungus that turns the nail crumbly and black, and messes up the nail bed. 

Men can probably get away with quack medicine like drilling holes in nails, because the body chemistry is more acidic, and the immune system is considerably more aggressive(the tradeoff is losing about 8-15 years of lifespan), and nobody really cares if you end up with a set of mangled up, fungusy looking nails either. ;P


----------



## workshop

I have to agree with Thomas. 
Drill a hole in my finger nail? You'd have to put me under. 
Did the same thing, same finger, with my hydraulic splitter a couple years back.


----------



## SteveSS




----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've don it with a red hot needle. Not that bad.


 


67L36Driver said:


> Razor blade here.


 


lumberjackchef said:


> Been there too!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


 
You all have my respect. To be honest, I don't think I could even do it for you.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> I have to agree with Thomas.
> Drill a hole in my finger nail? You'd have to put me under.
> Did the same thing, same finger, with my hydraulic splitter a couple years back.


 
I smashed mine too, bad enough to eventually lose the nail (not as bad as Mike's wife), but managed to finish splitting the rest of the day. The thought of somebody touching it that night or the next day was not an option.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 476724


 

LMAO. That is sooooo appropriate, and I am not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 476724


Yup, saved that one to file for later.

I do resemble that. Faint at the sight of my own blood, I will.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Eugene ran a punjie stake thru the calf of his leg. We both had a cigarette while l used his and my field dressings to cover it up. Eugene didn't normally smoke.

He went to Japan to recover.


----------



## sawnami

I collected a lot of those helping my Dad in the summers putting old school corrugated galvanized roofing on barns. Starting those old lead-headed nails made it easy to put a hammer to a finger. A red hot needle through the nail gave you relief as soon as you saw the mini gusher of blood come out. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## KenJax Tree

I jammed one of my spurs into my calf through the muscle and hit bone that was a special kind of hurt[emoji33]


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> Eugene ran a punjie stake thru the calf of his leg. We both had a cigarette while l used his and my field dressings to cover it up. Eugene didn't normally smoke.
> 
> He went to Japan to recover.


Well that sure as hell made walking a bit harder...
Damn...
And I thought a nail in the eye was bad enough.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I've don it with a red hot needle. Not that bad.


Sorta melts through it. It already hurts like hell, so ya don't notice the difference.
Like Steve said, the relief afterword is worth it.


----------



## Hinerman

Anybody going to Nixa this weekend to help Steve out?

Alan set a date yet for the Charity Cut?


----------



## workshop

I'm taking Friday off from work to start cutting. Some for me and some for charity. 
I'm out of wood now, so, I guess I am my favorite charity.


----------



## workshop

Ed will hopefully drop off a couple of trailer's to fill.


----------



## awol

We don't have an exact date yet Thomas, but lets go with the first weekend in March, weather permitting. I have to go out and drop a few trees soon, so that'll give a chance to get some pictures taken and posted.


----------



## workshop

awol said:


> We don't have an exact date yet Thomas, but lets go with the first weekend in March, weather permitting. I have to go out and drop a few trees soon, so that'll give a chance to get some pictures taken and posted.


I hope it's the first weekend, I'm off call then.


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Anybody going to Nixa this weekend to help Steve out?
> I think Eric is coming Saturday.
> 
> Alan set a date yet for the Charity Cut?


----------



## lumberjackchef

Well my cousin and his wife laid their daughter Carlie to rest today. I carved this Eagle for them with a Scripture reference.







they did the visitation at a local church where they stopped counting at the door at 1086 people. The hardest part to watch was when her teammates arrived after playing their 1st game without Carlie. There was an extended period of hugs and tears. As I never know exactly what to carve or which reference to place on a sculpture for this type of thing, I was led to do this Eagle for them with the corresponding verse about eagles wings Isaiah, 40:31. Well I received the confirmation that I was indeed listening... Someone gave them a day by day Scripture reference book at the funeral today and guess what verse was the one for today? Isaiah 40:31. A divine appointment. no one could ever convince me that God is not involved in even the minute details of every persons life. My prayer as always are for grace and peace for my family as they begin to heal from one of life's worst wounds, the death of a child. Be blessed my friends!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Locust Cutter

awol said:


> We don't have an exact date yet Thomas, but lets go with the first weekend in March, weather permitting. I have to go out and drop a few trees soon, so that'll give a chance to get some pictures taken and posted.


I'd love to play but it looks like I'm going back to Virginia again from Feb-Apr... I may be back early May.


----------



## SteveSS

lumberjackchef said:


> Well my cousin and his wife laid their daughter Carlie to rest today. I carved this Eagle for them with a Scripture reference.they did the visitation at a local church where they stopped counting at the door at 1086 people. The hardest part to watch was when her teammates arrived after playing their 1st game without Carlie. There was an extended period of hugs and tears. As I never know exactly what to carve or which reference to place on a sculpture for this type of thing, I was led to do this Eagle for them with the corresponding verse about eagles wings Isaiah, 40:31. Well I received the confirmation that I was indeed listening... Someone gave them a day by day Scripture reference book at the funeral today and guess what verse was the one for today? Isaiah 40:31. A divine appointment. no one could ever convince me that God is not involved in even the minute details of every persons life. My prayer as always are for grace and peace for my family as they begin to heal from one of life's worst wounds, the death of a child. Be blessed my friends!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



So beautiful, and so well done.


----------



## SteveSS

Locust Cutter said:


> I'd love to play but it looks like I'm going back to Virginia again from Feb-Apr... I may be back early May.


Where will you go in VA?


----------



## cobey

Today we got the wood we had cut on the pond dam yesterday at work.
It was a muddy mess, I walked threw the woods and found several nice 
Dead trees, got them out and into fire wood the last hour Justin came and got me he found 3 nice tall Cherry trees, they were in a bad place, there was a big elm (36"or so)
Blown down on top of a 30' plus tall cherry tree in rough shape and vines and a few other trees, scary as heck! There was one about as big on the other side of the blow down, it had a nasty lean. I was careful how I dropped it and it was alot of work to pack
Out in firewood size. The next was closer than I wanted to the blow down mess
But the maintenance guy said if I dropped it safely
He would dig it out with the tractor, so I did , we took it out in 2 pieces
Each one over 20'...... the last one holding the blow down.......
I wasn't gonna touch it, it looked like a good way to get killed


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

first of march just might work. Keep us updated. 


Good morning, It's my Friday.


----------



## Homelite410

Well we took Tammy to the er and she crushed that Lil bone on the tip of her finger. We go back Friday to check fir tendon damage. They numbed it, drained it , and sewed it on to protect the nail bed.


----------



## Hinerman

Rub it in Kenneth...

God Bless your family Chad.

Hope everybody has a fantastic day.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Well we took Tammy to the er and she crushed that Lil bone on the tip of her finger. We go back Friday to check fir tendon damage. They numbed it, drained it , and sewed it on to protect the nail bed.


 
Lidacaine is your friend. I will be glad when this is over, for her sake and mine, LOL....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Lidacaine is your friend. I will be glad when this is over, for her sake and mine, LOL....



Having sympathy pains Thomas. HAHA. LOL


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steady raining around here. Just what we need. At least it ain't a butt load of snow.

Creeks will be rising.[emoji45]


----------



## SteveSS

Yup. Rain here also. I was really hoping that it would blow on past. No such luck.


----------



## workshop

Been raining a little, off and on. 
Hopefully it will turn off cold, freeze the ground and make wood cutting a little easier tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Been raining a little, off and on.
> Hopefully it will turn off cold, freeze the ground and make wood cutting a little easier tomorrow and Saturday.


 
Well, a person can wish anyway...


----------



## sawnami

Homelite410 said:


> Well we took Tammy to the er and she crushed that Lil bone on the tip of her finger. We go back Friday to check fir tendon damage. They numbed it, drained it , and sewed it on to protect the nail bed.


I can relate to that. I found that you never use your hand to clear a snow blower chute. 







BTW I'm holding it out straight as I can. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Hinerman

workshop said:


> Been raining a little, off and on.
> Hopefully it will turn off cold, freeze the ground and make wood cutting a little easier tomorrow and Saturday.


 
Supposed to rain and snow in your area Saturday. Sounds like fun. What size wood you cutting?

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/nixa-mo/65714/weekend-weather/2107514


----------



## workshop

Hinerman said:


> Supposed to rain and snow in your area Saturday. Sounds like fun. What size wood you cutting?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/nixa-mo/65714/weekend-weather/2107514


Haven't walked the area too much, but supposed to be up to 24-30 inch stuff in there.
Most probably 12-18. 
Don't care if it snows, I'm cuttin' sumpin.


----------



## Locust Cutter

SteveSS said:


> Where will you go in VA?


Mainly around the Hampton-Roads/Norfolk (pronounced NOre-fuk) area. Maybe to DC for a bit but I will be starting out in San Antonio for a conference then flying East... It now looks to be around 100+ day trip, but should provide some VERY neat opportunities to give leadership an Enlisted Technical perspective on some projects and potential acquisitions in regards to their value to the service and functionality towards the end-user...


----------



## Locust Cutter

Y'all and your appendages...


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> I can relate to that. I found that you never use your hand to clear a snow blower chute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I'm holding it out straight as I can.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


I got one like that too


----------



## SteveSS

Locust Cutter said:


> Mainly around the Hampton-Roads/Norfolk (pronounced NOre-fuk) area. Maybe to DC for a bit but I will be starting out in San Antonio for a conference then flying East... It now looks to be around 100+ day trip, but should provide some VERY neat opportunities to give leadership an Enlisted Technical perspective on some projects and potential acquisitions in regards to their value to the service and functionality towards the end-user...


I spent many years in Norfolk/Virginia Beach. You'll love it if you've never been.....except for maybe the traffic. I did one shore tour, and three sea tours there. Last time I was there, I couldn't believe the growth since when I moved up north. My son still lives there.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

67L36Driver said:


> Eugene ran a punjie stake thru the calf of his leg. We both had a cigarette while l used his and my field dressings to cover it up. Eugene didn't normally smoke.
> 
> He went to Japan to recover.


Did they save the leg or was the poop induced infection too virulent?


----------



## jetmd

Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a safe day. Looks to be wet again today in KC.
Suppose to get cold this next week.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning brethren, got an order for 60 adapters so you know what I'll be doing this afternoon... Hope errbody has a good day and pray my wife's tendon in her finger is OK.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Chet and Mike. Prayer just sent for your wife Mike. 

Rise and shine everybody. Heavy on the shine. I wonder what Kenneth is doing today.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Mike: Get that brood of yours trained on the CNC.

Jerry: The punjie field was old and of the style used by the 'yards to hunt animals so no real worry about human feces.

Major puncture wounds were treated with extreme caution because of the environment. 'Million Dollar' injury.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Eugene's father was a Detroit police officer. M1911A1's were in short supply and Gene carried an M79. So, his dad sent him one. Parts of which were spread over four or five 'care' packages from home.

1911 was a 'must have' for the REMF's


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Have a good one.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I'm here Just getting around late good morning all Dam its wet.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> Eugene's father was a Detroit police officer. M1911A1's were in short supply and Gene carried an M79. So, his dad sent him one. Parts of which were spread over four or five 'care' packages from home.
> 
> 1911 was a 'must have' for the REMF's


 
LMAO at "REMF's" reference!!!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> LMAO at "REMF's" reference!!!


I never could get a new pair of size six jungle boots sent out to the field. I suspect the 'REMF's' in supply kept trading them to 'mamasan' for dope or puss. Bastids!


----------



## workshop

Just covering my bases here.
I'm calling off tomorrow's cut. It's way too muddy out there. I'm thinking 2 weeks from tomorrow, the 23rd. Weather permitting.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Just covering my bases here.
> I'm calling off tomorrow's cut. It's way too muddy out there. I'm thinking 2 weeks from tomorrow, the 23rd. Weather permitting.


I'll try to make it... 
Tomorrow was no good for me


----------



## workshop

Yeah, calling it a mud pit would be a gross understatement.


----------



## sunfish

Weather goin to be NASTY tomorrow!


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> I never could get a new pair of size six jungle boots sent out to the field. I suspect the 'REMF's' in supply kept trading them to 'mamasan' for dope or puss. Bastids!


 
I knew there was a background story to your previous post. Wanted to ask but didn't want to impose. Thanks for sharing the story. Bastids for sure...


----------



## 67L36Driver

Just hit BIN on a MS880 handle/fuel tank. It was listed for $100 less than my price at Jack Horner's.

Still watching for a new crank assembly. Those listed for over $300. Yikes!


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> Weather goin to be NASTY tomorrow!


Sounds bad for my area. ... icey and cold


----------



## workshop

Whoever said wood warms you twice was wrong. So far I've been warmed by this pile about 6 times. 
And I've not even started a fire with it yet.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Wind changed it is cooling off quick.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Good Evilbay day. Found the 048 right side crank NLA seal I've been watching for.[emoji847]


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Good Evilbay day. Found the 048 right side crank NLA seal I've been watching for.[emoji847]


I'd like to find seals for an 042. NLA also. At least haven't been able to find anything yet.


----------



## SteveSS

Pulled the John Deere 50V down from the shelf that it's been sitting on since I brought it home. Started fooling with it a bit and it pops with a squirt of fuel down the carb. A fuel line and a carb kit may be all it needs beside a thorough cleaning. Haven't figured out how to get the carb out of the little metal cage that it resides in yet.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> I'd like to find seals for an 042. NLA also. At least haven't been able to find anything yet.


Then I beat you to it.[emoji48]

048 & 042 use same seals.

Two listings for flywheel side on Evilbay now. But, they are a common size that I plan on getting at my local O'Reilleys.

I'll share the aftermarket number on it when I get it if it has one.[emoji56]


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> View attachment 477201
> 
> Whoever said wood warms you twice was wrong. So far I've been warmed by this pile about 6 times.
> And I've not even started a fire with it yet.



If you need some dry wood you can have some of mine. I have plenty.


----------



## Hinerman

concretegrazer said:


> If you need some dry wood you can have some of mine. I have plenty.



I'll drink to that.....

I was going to bring him a little this weekend but the party got canceled. Where in SW MO are you?

$1.59 a gallon for diesel here...A few years ago I thought we would be to $10/gallon by now... I have friends overseas and they have paid $9-10/gallon before.


----------



## concretegrazer

Hinerman said:


> I'll drink to that.....
> 
> I was going to bring him a little this weekend but the party got canceled. Where in SW MO are you?
> 
> $1.59 a gallon for diesel here...A few years ago I thought we would be to $10/gallon by now... I have friends overseas and they have paid $9-10/gallon before.



Ozark.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning all 28 and falling


----------



## lumberjackchef

31 here but feels like 23 with the wind right now. Morning Kenneth!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip

Good morning. Wind chill -7. Already had our high today at midnight. Temp dropped 3 degrees in last 30 min (18 to 15 degrees). Off to deliver some free wood. They are going to need it.


----------



## jetmd

Morning all, 24 on the N side of KC.

I sure hope I win the powerball tonight. If I do I think I might be able to retire.


----------



## SteveSS

33 degrees and snow falling in Russellville. Morning folks. Coffee's brewing.


----------



## USMC615

lumberjackchef said:


> Well my cousin and his wife laid their daughter Carlie to rest today. I carved this Eagle for them with a Scripture reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did the visitation at a local church where they stopped counting at the door at 1086 people. The hardest part to watch was when her teammates arrived after playing their 1st game without Carlie. There was an extended period of hugs and tears. As I never know exactly what to carve or which reference to place on a sculpture for this type of thing, I was led to do this Eagle for them with the corresponding verse about eagles wings Isaiah, 40:31. Well I received the confirmation that I was indeed listening... Someone gave them a day by day Scripture reference book at the funeral today and guess what verse was the one for today? Isaiah 40:31. A divine appointment. no one could ever convince me that God is not involved in even the minute details of every persons life. My prayer as always are for grace and peace for my family as they begin to heal from one of life's worst wounds, the death of a child. Be blessed my friends!
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


Sad to read of your families loss...condolences. Beautiful carving.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Colder than a witches arse. Hunker down till a warm up. 

Jim reports he received a couple wood donations. Biggest problem is to cover it from the freakin rain.


----------



## 67L36Driver

jetmd said:


> Morning all, 24 on the N side of KC.
> 
> I sure hope I win the powerball tonight. If I do I think I might be able to retire.


Almost tempted to buy my first powerball ticket.[emoji6]


----------



## sawnami

67L36Driver said:


> Almost tempted to buy my first powerball ticket.[emoji6]


I'm holdin out until it hits 2 billion to make it worth my time. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Just got back from Concretegrazer's place. Gave me a load of dry wood. Got a nice fire going with it now. Very nice young man and a HARD worker, too. Dairy man. Enough said.


----------



## jetmd

That's awesome. Good for both of you!

A Great bunch of members and spouse's we have on this site.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

17 and flurry's.


----------



## SteveSS

We ended up with about 4" of snow today and the temp is dropping. Currently 24F, but the ground under the snow is still real soggy. I'm burnin' up the wood today.


----------



## concretegrazer

workshop said:


> Just got back from Concretegrazer's place. Gave me a load of dry wood. Got a nice fire going with it now. Very nice young man and a HARD worker, too. Dairy man. Enough said.



Don't make it to hot in there. Glad I could help you out.


----------



## cobey

Bran brought me a present


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> Don't make it to hot in there. Glad I could help you out.


You helped a good guy, Steve is a true friend


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

concrete grazer how many head are you milking. Grew up milking. Long days.


----------



## workshop

Got the crank seals in Thursday for the 180. Waiting on the rings from the Greek. EBay shows they shipped, but nothing else.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Got the crank seals in Thursday for the 180. Waiting on the rings from the Greek. EBay shows they shipped, but nothing else.


Is this the 180 I drug to Fort Scott?

I'm having a geezer moment.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Is this the 180 I drug to Fort Scott?
> 
> I'm having a geezer moment.


Yep, the one and only.
My friendship saw.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Did a freshen up on this. Ring ,fuel,impulse line,seals and needed complete clean up. Should have taken before pics. Saw looked more black than red.


----------



## workshop

Nice job, Kenneth.


----------



## workshop

Mac 555. Anybody know which way to turn the auto oiler adjustment to slow down the oil flow? Clockwise or counterclockwise? Turn into the pump? Or out of the pump? I've done it before, just don't remember.


----------



## workshop

Stopped by our cut site the other day to talk with the gentleman in charge. He had his son there with him, about 9-10 years old. He thought my car was really cool (F150). Since I was on my way from work, I had all my work related stuff on the seat. He looked in and spotted my work key ring (I work building maintenance, so I have a lot of keys). He got really excited, asked if he could hold them. I said sure. I've never seen somebody get so excited over something like keys. (Except when I turned 16 and got a key to my Mother's car). Goldie and I were out flea marketing today and I found these. I'll give them to him next time I see him.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Yep, the one and only.
> My friendship saw.


Ohhhhhh, now I get the connection.

The pump output depends on the stroke of the piston so turning it out increases the flow. My Clymer book points out that the manual oiler is used to prime the automatic pump.

Nice J-red there Kenneth.[emoji106]
I likes 'em a lot.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Kind of like the key deal: A friend of ours has a handicapped son (10) who is into traffic cones and the like.
Doug and Donna adopted him. He was burned severely at four year old and lost most all his fingers.


----------



## concretegrazer

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> concrete grazer how many head are you milking. Grew up milking. Long days.




We try to stay around 50. Add in the beef, row crops, and hay it's more than enough to keep us busy.


----------



## Fishnuts2

concretegrazer said:


> We try to stay around 50. Add in the beef, row crops, and hay it's more than enough to keep us busy.


The "rule" up in WI was to usually figure 1 man per 50 milking. As far as I was concerned it was a lot fewer than that. I was the happiest teenager around when the cows went down the road, yet Dad still kept the machinery. 

I sold dairy feeds for 20 yrs. and am still tied to farming.........I eat 3X a day[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

I guess I'll get stuck with my dad's cows
He has a mess


----------



## cobey

Fishnuts2 said:


> The "rule" up in WI was to usually figure 1 man per 50 milking. As far as I was concerned it was a lot fewer than that. I was the happiest teenager around when the cows went down the road, yet Dad still kept the machinery.
> 
> I sold dairy feeds for 20 yrs. and am still tied to farming.........I eat 3X a day[emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Wayne


----------



## Homelite410

Well fellas, 2 wagon loads of wood in the basement today, prepped a 181 for re assembly and discovered that Th seals and bearings are different from side to side............. Made me a whiz bang hanger for my foredom and enjoyed my new Bibbs. Our general manager at work hires me from time to time to do his ***** work at home from time to time so he asked me if I'd come help chip the frozen slush off his driveway after work. I agreed and show up and the patch is 30x15. Less than 45 min later we are done and he hands me a fiddy and asks if that's enough! I was stoked!! So i treated myself to the 15% bag sale at Menard's.






They aren't carhartt but they will do fine for me! Waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy more comfortable than coveralls.


----------



## 67L36Driver

And styleish to!


----------



## cobey

Those will work good !


----------



## rburg

I like those selfies with the head cut off.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

38 degrees in the garage this am. No saw tinkering again.[emoji22]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. We have single digit temps this morning. Boiler was durn near out. Stay warm today.


----------



## SteveSS

sawnami said:


> I'm holdin out until it hits 2 billion to make it worth my time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


It's getting close now. Next estimated jackpot = 1.3 Billion (cash value 806 Million). Yowser! Guess I better buy one for this week.


----------



## Hinerman

15º here with wind chill of 2º, brrrrrr. Time to get the boys up and get our worship on.


----------



## sawnami

11 degrees here -7 degrees real feel. Tammi and I are heading out to our pistol safety class. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> 11 degrees here -7 degrees real feel. Tammi and I are heading out to our pistol safety class.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Where are you taking your class at?


----------



## jetmd

Well since I got up the temperature has doubled! Went from 2* to 5* nice.....


----------



## sawnami

Sound of Freedom. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## shorthunter

The duramax says 9*. I say, good wood cutting weather


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

We have 2 with slight breeze coming done from the north Sarah and Andy need to close the door.


----------



## SteveSS

Got a pot of ham and beans on the stove to cook for a couple hours. House smells good already. Can't wait!


----------



## cobey

rburg said:


> I like those selfies with the head cut off.


Hey Randy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

shorthunter said:


> The duramax says 9*. I say, good wood cutting weather



Only if you need to get some to stay warm.


----------



## cobey

Hey all 16 here ....... cold weather sucks!
Friday night I blew back threw the fuel hose on the tank side of the 72 
Chevys fuel pump line and got it unplugged. I drove it get stuff in Pittsburg 
So I had a small victory this weekend


----------



## workshop

My splitter died yesterday. A nipple that screws into the return side of the ram split. Bad thing is that I'll have to disassemble everything, from the engine to the ram, to fix it. There are no unions anywhere. 
So, I've been thinking now is the time to do some modifications to it. Install hydraulic filters, move the valve to a better location, maybe put in a fluid cooler and a little bigger engine. Maybe a proper hydraulic lift. It will take time. Good thing I got a Fiskars for Christmas.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> My splitter died yesterday. A nipple that screws into the return side of the ram split. Bad thing is that I'll have to disassemble everything, from the engine to the ram, to fix it. There are no unions anywhere.
> So, I've been thinking now is the time to do some modifications to it. Install hydraulic filters, move the valve to a better location, maybe put in a fluid cooler and a little bigger engine. Maybe a proper hydraulic lift. It will take time. Good thing I got a Fiskars for Christmas.


That will be a good project for today.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Had to carve my granddaughter a little bear for her second birthday, her bub got one on his second birthday,. She approved! When Grandma brought it in ,from hiding on the porch, at present time she dropped everything and snatched it up and carried it around the house for half an hour. lol!





When I got home last night I fired up the wood stove and continued my pilgrimage through the sorting of my mountains in the shop. Struck gold finally.....found all the new parts and missing muffler to my beater of a 394 that I did some trading for last year. I new they were in there somewhere. Found the muffler in a box with a junkyard 880 that Rick Tucker had picked up, no telling how it got in that box!



just have to find an air filter and a new filter cover and she will be back on the road. 8 pulls popped it, stared on the next pull, been sitting at least 10 months. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> My splitter died yesterday. A nipple that screws into the return side of the ram split. Bad thing is that I'll have to disassemble everything, from the engine to the ram, to fix it. There are no unions anywhere.
> So, I've been thinking now is the time to do some modifications to it. Install hydraulic filters, move the valve to a better location, maybe put in a fluid cooler and a little bigger engine. Maybe a proper hydraulic lift. It will take time. Good thing I got a Fiskars for Christmas.


Steve, come get mine. You know where I live. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sunfish

Crankin with nice dry Oak this morning.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chad: Junkyard 880? !!!
I'm looking for a serviceable crank assembly!!!


----------



## sawnami

My last 20 rounds.







Been 45 years since I last fired a hand gun.

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## workshop

Pretty good, Steve. How'd you like the course?


----------



## sawnami

workshop said:


> Pretty good, Steve. How'd you like the course?


It was good. Basic safety and handling course to familiarize one with a handgun. At the end we fired 50 rounds each at two targets at two distances. I would recommend it. Gives you a run through of how the range operates too. They rent guns so you can see what is a fit for you before you buy. You can shoot all the guns in one caliber for a single rental fee. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Homelite410

Here is my 20.00 find of the day. Never fueled, broken case, turned in on warranty.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> Here is my 20.00 find of the day. Never fueled, broken case, turned in on warranty.



I'll bet, if they new you and your capabilities with machine work and stuff, they would have asked $100.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> I'll bet, if they new you and your capabilities with machine work and stuff, they would have asked $100.


He does Steve, he is selling the business and retiring.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> It was good. Basic safety and handling course to familiarize one with a handgun. At the end we fired 50 rounds each at two targets at two distances. I would recommend it. Gives you a run through of how the range operates too. They rent guns so you can see what is a fit for you before you buy. You can shoot all the guns in one caliber for a single rental fee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Son and I went over there this afternoon to look things over. Very nice place, I liked it a lot. Going back this next weekend to sign up for the next course they have open. Late February.


----------



## workshop

Homelite410 said:


> He does Steve, he is selling the business and retiring.


Wow, does he have any more deals like that? (I need another saw like another hole in my head. I have plenty of both).


----------



## Locust Cutter

SteveSS said:


> I spent many years in Norfolk/Virginia Beach. You'll love it if you've never been.....except for maybe the traffic. I did one shore tour, and three sea tours there. Last time I was there, I couldn't believe the growth since when I moved up north. My son still lives there.


It's not bad. I've spent almost 1.75 years there now between different TDYs... The traffic can suck at times and U-turns everywhere is a bit weird, but I like all of the Historical sites out there and of course the ocean. I like the beaches of S. Florida, Hawaii and South Texas a lot better than VA Beach though...


----------



## cobey

Got the pick up bed trailer out of the back yard,
It froze so hard my truck spun getting it out
And didn't break threw the frozen mud!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

where is the best place to get a carb kit for walbro hd on a mac 610.


----------



## cobey

EBay, if it's the zama it costs more, I have a zama part number
On my eBay account


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

39 in the garage.[emoji37]


----------



## sawnami

This would be fun. Homelite's first chainsaw design and the generator to go with it. Could you imagine lugging all that around to cut wood? :-0
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221989374074


----------



## sam-tip

sawnami said:


> This would be fun. Homelite's first chainsaw design and the generator to go with it. Could you imagine lugging all that around to cut wood? :-0
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221989374074



Good morning. Wow 3 phase AC and some DC on a chainsaw.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks.


----------



## cobey

Hey all..... back to the grind


----------



## cobey

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> where is the best place to get a carb kit for walbro hd on a mac 610.


Ebay probably


----------



## Homelite410

Welp new case completely assembled is on the way for the 550p!!


----------



## workshop

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Been a busy day.


----------



## workshop

In the planning stages of rebuilding my splitter. I'm looking to change my log lift from cable operated to hydraulic. What size/type of cylinder would you guys recommend? Also, what type of operating valve? Who would carry this stuff?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

http://www.surpluscenter.com/

they have lots of stuff.


----------



## workshop

Thanks Kenneth. 
Can anybody recommend a size of cylinder?


----------



## Locust Cutter

5-6" Cylinder with anywhere from a 2-4" rod. The bigger the rod diameter, the faster the return stoke. The caveat is that you have to be able to dump a lot of fluid quickly which means having a separate dump valve for the return stroke on the bigger rd cylinders. Reference the TW-5/6 and Built-rite 24HPWS.


----------



## Hinerman

Locust Cutter said:


> 5-6" Cylinder with anywhere from a 2-4" rod. The bigger the rod diameter, the faster the return stoke. The caveat is that you have to be able to dump a lot of fluid quickly which means having a separate dump valve for the return stroke on the bigger rd cylinders. Reference the TW-5/6 and Built-rite 24HPWS.



I think he is referring to the log lift cylinder....I think.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hinerman said:


> I think he is referring to the log lift cylinder....I think.


Yes. 

It depends a lot on the load and distance of the lift.


----------



## Homelite410

67L36Driver said:


> Yes.
> 
> It depends a lot on the load and distance of the lift.


A 3" x 8" usually gets it done.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I can see now I need to get you fellas in a room with a chalk board and some student desks............[emoji851]


----------



## gritz

67L36Driver said:


> I can see now I need to get you fellas in a room with a chalk board and some student desks............[emoji851]



Maybe we will have to all bring our welders and grinders to the next charity cut? It'll be like Monster Garage - Log Splitter Edition.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

morning Carl Mike gritz another busy day


----------



## 67L36Driver

On second thought, maybe not. All the math, trig and drawing hurts my head and that's why I retired.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> On second thought, maybe not. All the math, trig and drawing hurts my head and that's why I retired.
> 
> Morning midlanders!


 It's just good gray matter exercise Carl!!
Better get it warmed up because you don't want to pull something.


----------



## Hinerman

67L36Driver said:


> On second thought, maybe not. All the math, trig and drawing hurts my head and that's why I retired.
> 
> Morning midlanders!


 
After first break, which would be about 15 minutes into class, we could just drink coffee, BS, cut wood, split wood, eat lunch, maybe a little racin', more BS'n and cuttin', then all go home. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## sam-tip

workshop said:


> Thanks Kenneth.
> Can anybody recommend a size of cylinder?



3" bore should do fine. 1.25 shaft. Stroke depends on your setup. Normal is 8 to 12 inches.

The * 9-7414 at surplus center should handle anything you have. How many gpm is your pump. Motor size? Hose size? NPT or SAE JIC ORB fittings *


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> 3" bore should do fine. 1.25 shaft. Stroke depends on your setup. Normal is 8 to 12 inches.
> 
> The * 9-7414 at surplus center should handle anything you have. How many gpm is your pump. Motor size? Hose size? NPT or SAE JIC ORB fittings *



16 gpm pump size. Looking to change the engine from 7 to 10 hp. 1/2 inch hose size. NPT hose fittings. I need to put something in on the hoses so I can take things apart easier. Everything is pipe thread connections.


----------



## Homelite410

workshop said:


> 16 gpm pump size. Looking to change the engine from 7 to 10 hp. 1/2 inch hose size. NPT hose fittings. I need to put something in on the hoses so I can take things apart easier. Everything is pipe thread connections.


Don't forget to orfice the lift down so you don't have a catapult.


----------



## SteveSS

Homelite410 said:


> ...so you don't have a catapult.



Or don't. Just make to sure to have video rolling the first time. 

Morning folks.


----------



## Hedgerow

workshop said:


> 16 gpm pump size. Looking to change the engine from 7 to 10 hp. 1/2 inch hose size. NPT hose fittings. I need to put something in on the hoses so I can take things apart easier. Everything is pipe thread connections.


With 1/2" hoses, I don't think you'll gain anything going with a 10HP motor, other than use more gas.
Just a hunch..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Homelite410 said:


> Don't forget to orfice the lift down so you don't have a catapult.


Flow control on extend and retract. Cylinder cushioned on both ends.

Yeah, enuff pressure X bore size to lift 120# round so you send a 20# chunk to the neighbors yard.[emoji15]


----------



## workshop

Hedgerow said:


> With 1/2" hoses, I don't think you'll gain anything going with a 10HP motor, other than use more gas.
> Just a hunch..


Yep. This why I'm asking the questions. 
Since it's got to be disassembled to repair it, I want to put it back together a little better. 
Those of you who haven't seen it. It definately home made. The trailer used to be an old hiway sign trailer. The hydraulic tank was the trailer's fuel tank. It has no hydraulic filter system at all. The harbor freight engine still runs good but shook so bad it shook the muffler off. Welded on another muffler that works, but I have to put a can over it to keep rain out of the engine. It shook so bad it cracked the block. Fixed that with SealAll. And made rubber motor mounts out of old shock absorber bushings to get rid of the engine shake. 
So far, least expensive control valve I've found is $130. Hyd cyl is about $80. I don't know if I'll be able to ad the lift or not. 
At the least, I want to put a proper hydro tank on it and filter/filters.


----------



## lumberjackchef

67L36Driver said:


> Chad: Junkyard 880? !!!
> I'm looking for a serviceable crank assembly!!!


Sorry but that's the reason this one ended up in the junkyard. The idiots that had it before welded the flywheel to crank and it snapped off. 


cobey said:


> Hey Randy




Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

I see Jim made it in to the library.


----------



## workshop

Hey Carl. Did you get a part number for the 042/048 seals from Oreiily's?


----------



## sam-tip

During our charity cut you might want to pick through my scrap bin of stuff I took off my mower. Small hydro cylinders, hydro filters, Lots of hoses. Might need to put a new end on some of the hoses to match your stuff or get a matching adapter.


----------



## workshop

sam-tip said:


> During our charity cut you might want to pick through my scrap bin of stuff I took off my mower. Small hydro cylinders, hydro filters, Lots of hoses. Might need to put a new end on some of the hoses to match your stuff or get a matching adapter.


Thanks Doug. That would help out a bunch.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Hey Carl. Did you get a part number for the 042/048 seals from Oreiily's?


Evilbay seals not delivered yet.


----------



## cobey

According to EBay ...... me and Steve (sawnami)
Have about a half a million bucks worth of super XL' s


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Good morning sleepy heads


----------



## Hinerman

Good morning everybody. It is hump day....just don't hump each other please. Carry on.


----------



## cobey

Morning Kenneth 
Getting ready to run a hard program 
On the cnc


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> Good morning everybody. It is hump day....just don't hump each other please. Carry on.


Eeeewwwweee...
Hey Thomas


----------



## gritz

Morning everyone! Crisp and cold morning here. Got a couple chains made up for the Solo 650. Gonna test it out to make sure she still cuts and send it out to my aunt in South Carolina. Nothing too major going on here otherwise, just waiting for the kiddo to respond to his eviction notice. Looks like he'll be incubating until his due date or later.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Morning folks!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. Supposed to warm up a bit today and tomorrow. Enough to melt off the rest of the white stuff I'd guess. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Yup, we need the warm up!

Gritz: Serve papers on that squatter![emoji106]


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, anybody got a cheap echo for sale?
Bout 50 ish cc with functional chain brake.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, anybody got a cheap echo for sale?
> Bout 50 ish cc with functional chain brake.


 
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5356817275.html

Will this work?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got to 54 in the garage this afternoon so tinkered up two saws and threw 'em on C'list.





Been over two weeks since we got anything done.


----------



## workshop

The rings for the MS180 (Friendship Saw) came in today. WoooHoooo!!! Now I can put it back together.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/5356817275.html
> 
> Will this work?


Too much money..
Looking to spend bout 125 bucks.
Don't gotta be pretty, just serviceable.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Hedgerow said:


> Too much money..
> Looking to spend bout 125 bucks.
> Don't gotta be pretty, just serviceable.





[emoji847]


----------



## Hedgerow

67L36Driver said:


> View attachment 478395
> 
> 
> [emoji847]


Gotta have an operable chain brake Carl.
This saw ain't for me. It's a cash strapped neighbor.
Surely there's a gray, ugly, un-loved echo out there somewhere?


----------



## SteveSS

Stopped into six different pawn shops in my travels today. Didn't find anything worth bringing home except a brand new 18" loop of Stihl RS for $12.


----------



## SteveSS

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta have an operable chain brake Carl.
> This saw ain't for me. It's a cash strapped neighbor.
> Surely there's a gray, ugly, un-loved echo out there somewhere?


Not Echo, but I saw a decent Dolmar 540 at Osage Beach today for $130. I saw your post this morning but didn't even think about grabbing it. If I get back that way, want me to snatch it up? Might be able to talk the cost down a bit.


----------



## Hedgerow

SteveSS said:


> Not Echo, but I saw a decent Dolmar 540 at Osage Beach today for $130. I saw your post this morning but didn't even think about grabbing it. If I get back that way, want me to snatch it up? Might be able to talk the cost down a bit.


I like those, but not for this guy. Parts are a beotch to come by for those. And 75% of them have no operational chain brake. It's their Achilles heel. I will get stuck servicing it. Guess I will troll c-list..

Lord..
I hate c-list with a passion..
I feel dirty even looking for saws on it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> I like those, but not for this guy. Parts are a beotch to come by for those. And 75% of them have no operational chain brake. It's their Achilles heel. I will get stuck servicing it. Guess I will troll c-list..
> 
> Lord..
> I hate c-list with a passion..
> I feel dirty even looking for saws on it.



Usually ain't no deals on CL.


----------



## workshop

Well nuts!!!!!!! (Not exactly what I said)
I guess I'll have to order another set of rings. 
About 1/8th inch of the top ring broke going in to the cylinder.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Broke both rings on the first saw I overhauled. Craftsman/Roper. Tried to use a home brew ring compressor. Been using my fingers and a Popsicle stick. Havn't broken any since.[emoji120]


----------



## workshop

Yeah, I've never had a problem on clamshell saws. Until now.


----------



## workshop

Ordered another set. Another wait.


----------



## workshop

Echo C-352 on Craigslist here. $125. Eagle pawn.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Too much money..
> Looking to spend bout 125 bucks.
> Don't gotta be pretty, just serviceable.



Put a "Want to Buy" ad in the trading post here or on SH


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> Put a "Want to Buy" ad in the trading post here or on SH


 

There is is a third option O. P. E. F, Has one to guys seem real helpful.


----------



## Hedgerow

Found one....
I think it'll work...


----------



## Hinerman

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There is is a third option O. P. E. F, Has one to guys seem real helpful.



never heard of it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Found one....
> I think it'll work...



That was quick




Morning guys.


----------



## Hinerman

Morning everybody


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Do stuff while you can, deep freeze coming this weekend.


----------



## gritz

Morning everybody!


----------



## 67L36Driver

Put a little run time on the Homelite, the P-41 and my Wards 5.0".
The Homie and Pioneer I listed on Craiglist.
I need the SIL to drag the last four pine blocks out where I can get to them. Frozen and stuck to the ground. 



Starting the Wards from cold is a *****. No comp release on a PL-55.


----------



## gritz

Just got back from the Career Center. Gave the kids a class on the 460R. It was a lot of fun for the kids and me both.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Man it is a nice day.


----------



## workshop

Gorgeous outside. 
Hey everybody.


----------



## workshop

Matt, did you stop by and check out that little Echo?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Matt, did you stop by and check out that little Echo?


I think he wanted at least 50cc .... He said he found one


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Workshop, I think it was you who'd reflocked an air filter and discussed it couple months ago
Will you please provide the info regarding where you got the kit and the cost again?


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Found one....
> I think it'll work...



What did you get?


----------



## jetmd

Good Morning and Happy Friday!


----------



## Hinerman

Morning Chet. Everybody else must me laying on the snooze button or getting the coffee pot on. I am off today and supposed to be cutting wood at a new location with lots of hickory and oak; we will see.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Spring is over, back to the deep freeze.[emoji21]


----------



## Locust Cutter

Good morning everyone!!! Looking at making a few painful changes which should help a lot financially... We'll see.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Same to you Chet. Looks like a beautiful day ahead.

morning Carl Brian.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Thomas I missed you post morning to you to I think


----------



## workshop

jerrycmorrow said:


> Workshop, I think it was you who'd reflocked an air filter and discussed it couple months ago
> Will you please provide the info regarding where you got the kit and the cost again?



Donjer Products. I think they are in Illinois. It was 15 or 20 years ago I bought the stuff to do a jewelry box for my wife. Maybe $15?


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Looking at making a few painful changes which should help a lot financially... We'll see.


Oh boy, I hope all is well


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> What did you get?


Makita 520..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Makita 520..




That is not an ECHOOOOOOOOOOO Just saying.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> That is not an ECHOOOOOOOOOOO Just saying.


Nope.. But it was 50cc, runs good, cheap, and available..
He better like blue..


----------



## gritz

Well, I went to test the Solo 650 before I sent it to my aunt and it wasn't adjusting on the idle. Found it has a leaky clutch side oil seal. I guess that's what I get for letting a saw sit for two years  Gonna see if the parts saw has good seals. Luckily, they aren't an oddball size seal. 15x28x5


----------



## cobey

Changing a lower control arm on 
The g6 it's sucky cold .
Nothing like having to take the front 
Motor mount loose to get the bolt out


----------



## cobey

Just got Done with the frosty cold control arm 
And tie rod replacement


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, off to the woods today! Hope to find some hardwood, this boxelder burns way too fast.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Cut safe Mike. May your chain stay sharp, your fuel last long and you come home with all appendages still attached. 

Morning all


----------



## sam-tip

Mike may your toes and fingers stay warm. 10 here. Good morning all.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

16 here headed to a high of 28.[emoji21]. 43 in the garage.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, if everyone could keep an eye out for a set of serviceable 372/365 case halves..
I am in need of a good case.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Any sand cast Poulan fans in the potbelly stove crew?





Model 31 runner.


----------



## cobey

Wow that's cool!


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Any sand cast Poulan fans in the potbelly stove crew?
> View attachment 478938
> 
> View attachment 478939
> 
> 
> Model 31 runner.


Looks like one I had. Curious, what brand spark plug is in it?


----------



## SteveSS

Afternoon folks. Had an eventful morning here. Apparently the fella who sold me the F250 had never heard of antifreeze. Went out this morning and the water pump and radiator were frozen solid into two blocks of ice. Wrapped the engine compartment up with a tarp and stuck a propane heater underneath for an hour and got her started up. Thankfully, it appears as though nothing cracked. Drained out a bit of water and added two gallons of antifreeze.

Gonna head over to Dad's house and split the wood that we bucked up a couple weeks ago. Have a good one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

If nothing cracked you dodged a bullet![emoji15]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Passed on the Poulan 31.


----------



## Homelite410

Well I made it back safe n warm. Took a locust and a walnut, got about a cord!


----------



## SteveSS

I brought home close to a cord today also. I like working outside when it's cold.


----------



## Hinerman

Homelite410 said:


> Well I made it back safe n warm. Took a locust and a walnut, got about a cord!





SteveSS said:


> I brought home close to a cord today also. I like working outside when it's cold.



I must be slow. No, I know I am slow. No cord for me today, not even close. The trees were smallish and been dead for awhile, ended up leaving a lot for the owner since he wanted it. Besides, the land owner wanted to talk, then the land owner's wife wanted to talk, then we talked some more. Really nice people, and some things are more important than firewood, unless you heat with it, which I don't.

Later...


----------



## jetmd

You are correct Thomas!


----------



## Hedgerow

I loaded up 3 totes and filed up some chains..


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Everyone ready for the cold.


----------



## workshop

First time in a while Goldie hasn't been sitting in the house with her coat on. 
Wood stove must be working.


----------



## Hedgerow

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Everyone ready for the cold.


Yup...
Maybe..


----------



## concretegrazer

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Everyone ready for the cold.



Never. But we'll manage.

The 2 year old hot water heater isn't working at the house. Tomorrow should be fun....


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, if everyone could keep an eye out for a set of serviceable 372/365 case halves..
> I am in need of a good case.



How quickly do you need them?


----------



## Locust Cutter

cobey said:


> Oh boy, I hope all is well


Nothing bad, just looking at selling my dually as I'm tired of continually repairing things due to a previous history of abuse and neglect... Plus if I sell it, I should be able to pay it and another car off nd focus on some debt to get to a better financial place. We'll see.


----------



## cobey

Locust Cutter said:


> Nothing bad, just looking at selling my dually as I'm tired of continually repairing things due to a previous history of abuse and neglect... Plus if I sell it, I should be able to pay it and another car off nd focus on some debt to get to a better financial place. We'll see.


Cool


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Morning knuckle heads.


----------



## sawnami




----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Slight chance of snow left three inches on the ground. And cold, yikes!

41 in the garage.


----------



## Hinerman

sawnami said:


> View attachment 479237


----------



## jetmd

We ended up with 2-3" and currently 2.6*

Four of us cut and split a big thorny locust yesterday at the neighbors. He has lymphoma cancer and just
finished his first cemo treatment. We wanted to make sure he had enough wood to get him through to spring.

And good morning to all!


----------



## Homelite410

Morning fellas, I have -8 here. Yesterday I found a spalted log that us 20" dia and 16' long. I can't wait to mill that! When I cut the end off, the sawdust was gray! I think I'm going to make my motorized picnic table out od that!


----------



## sawnami

Sitting here polishing Pinewood Derby car axles. Next....bend them for negative camber. [emoji6] 







Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## gritz

We've been pretty busy today. Owen Michael Lovingier was born today at 0237 on 17 January, 2016. 6 lbs 15.3 oz, 20.5" long. Both kiddo and mother doing great. I'm the luckiest man alive!


----------



## Hinerman

gritz said:


> We've been pretty busy today. Owen Michael Lovingier was born today at 0237 on 17 January, 2016. 6 lbs 15.3 oz, 20.5" long. Both kiddo and mother doing great. I'm the luckiest man alive!



Congratulations....


----------



## workshop

gritz said:


> We've been pretty busy today. Owen Michael Lovingier was born today at 0237 on 17 January, 2016. 6 lbs 15.3 oz, 20.5" long. Both kiddo and mother doing great. I'm the luckiest man alive!



Congratulations, buddy!!!
Nothing better than Fatherhood.


----------



## concretegrazer

gritz said:


> We've been pretty busy today. Owen Michael Lovingier was born today at 0237 on 17 January, 2016. 6 lbs 15.3 oz, 20.5" long. Both kiddo and mother doing great. I'm the luckiest man alive!



Congrats!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

gritz said:


> We've been pretty busy today. Owen Michael Lovingier was born today at 0237 on 17 January, 2016. 6 lbs 15.3 oz, 20.5" long. Both kiddo and mother doing great. I'm the luckiest man alive!



Thats super.Great that everyone is doing good.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Your turn in the barrel dude!
Congratulations!


----------



## workshop

Make sure he learns his alphabet and numbers correctly.
MS260, 390XP, 655BP, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

workshop said:


> Make sure he learns his alphabet and numbers correctly.
> MS260, 390XP, 655BP, etc, etc, etc.



You got them all wrong this is the correct list Jonsered 670,2051,2054,2094,2153,2166/2172 and Dolmar 6100


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Y'all both wrong
It's olympyk 240, 251B, 251S, 252, 254, 264, 284


----------



## jerrycmorrow

gritz said:


> We've been pretty busy today. Owen Michael Lovingier was born today at 0237 on 17 January, 2016. 6 lbs 15.3 oz, 20.5" long. Both kiddo and mother doing great. I'm the luckiest man alive!


Congrats dude. Glad all are doing well. God's blessing on your growing family. Contrary to what was said earlier, the only thing better than parenthood is grand parenthood. You'll get there in a couple of decades and you'll know the truth. Just sayin


----------



## gritz

Thanks everybody! Yeah, he's making his presence known. Keeping us up all night, lol. Wouldn't trade him for anything though.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Minus six outside, 36 in the garage. More hybernation till the warm up.[emoji21]


----------



## SteveSS

Morning guys. Zero degrees here. Fire was almost out this morning. Water temp all the way down to 115. Brrr...


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 479467



Stock as in round ground or as in squared up?


----------



## Hinerman

shorthunter said:


> Stock as in round ground or as in squared up?



Stock LGX is round. I think it reads like this:

*562xp:*
Stock LGX round.
Stock LGX round, with stone ground rivets (narrowing the kerf)
Stock LGX round, with stone ground rivets (narrowing the kerf) with gullet material removed
Stock LGX round, with stone ground rivets (narrowing the kerf) with gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped
Stock LGX round, with stone ground rivets (narrowing the kerf) with gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped, and square filed (by the master)----2.6 seconds with the 562

*Same chain with 346xp: * 2.15 seconds 

Matt is just showing the progression of the performance increase with each modification of the chain. And, he is bragging a little about his mildly ported 346. The performance increase by removing of some of the gullet caught him off guard.

Matt, correct me if I am wrong on any of this


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Stock as in round ground or as in squared up?


Lgx=round.
The steps were taken from top to bottom.
The 346 was run with its own classic 3-cube chain.
No holds barred..
Just cause I wanted to know.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stoned = stoned outside of cutters..
Still factory sharpened round cutters.


----------



## gritz

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 479467



Looks like I need to start paying more attention to my chains! Pretty cool data.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 479467





Hinerman said:


> Stock LGX is round. I think it reads like this:
> 
> *562xp:*
> Stock LGX round.
> Stock LGX round, that is stone ground (by grinder)
> Stock LGX round, that is stone ground (by grinder) with gullet material removed
> Stock LGX round, that is stone ground (by grinder) with gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped
> Stock LGX round, that is stone ground (by grinder) with gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped, and square filed (by the master)----2.6 seconds with the 562
> 
> *Same chain with 346xp: * 2.15 seconds
> 
> Matt is just showing the progression of the performance increase with each modification of the chain. And, he is bragging a little about his mildly ported 346. The performance increase by removing of some of the gullet caught him off guard.
> 
> Matt, correct me if I am wrong on any of this


wow! impressive.
now, for those of us not so tuned in to chainology, me, please provide visual clues regarding outside the cutters, gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped.
thanks much


----------



## Hedgerow

jerrycmorrow said:


> wow! impressive.
> now, for those of us not so tuned in to chainology, me, please provide visual clues regarding outside the cutters, gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped.
> thanks much


Must see in person..
Lol..


----------



## SteveSS

And here I thought Matt was just tryin' to teach the baby his numbers and letters.


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Stoned = stoned outside of cutters..
> Still factory sharpened round cutters.



I fixed my post



jerrycmorrow said:


> wow! impressive.
> now, for those of us not so tuned in to chainology, me, please provide visual clues regarding outside the cutters, gullet material removed and cutter tails nipped.
> thanks much



I edited my post. Matt will provide pics. Yes, it is impressive, very time consuming, and not practical for everyday use. These chains are for one thing and one thing only....racin'

I have always thought race chains were goofy looking. Now I understand why.


----------



## Hinerman

SteveSS said:


> And here I thought Matt was just tryin' to teach the baby his numbers and letters.




I like that. I like that a lot....Well played sir.


----------



## sunfish

Cool chain numbers!

Gotta love the 346 time!!!


----------



## Hinerman

Hedgerow said:


> Lgx=round.
> The steps were taken from top to bottom.
> The 346 was run with its own classic 3-cube chain.
> No holds barred..
> Just cause I wanted to know.



So not the same chain on both saws?


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> So not the same chain on both saws?


No. couldn't find a bar that would work on the 346.



sunfish said:


> Cool chain numbers!
> 
> Gotta love the 346 time!!!


I'd like to think it was the chain, but that saw is just a freak.


----------



## concretegrazer

Race chain theory makes my head hurt.


----------



## workshop

concretegrazer said:


> Race chain theory makes my head hurt.


Yep. Me too.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I'd like to think it was the chain, but that saw is just a freak.


Yes, it is! Chain probably helped a little...


----------



## Hedgerow

346 chain.


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 479619
> 
> 
> 346 chain.


Yes, that looks FAST!!!


----------



## Hinerman

sunfish said:


> Yes, that looks FAST!!!



Doin' 100 mph sittin' still...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 479619
> 
> 
> 346 chain.




That won't last long cutting hedge. Just saying.


----------



## workshop

workshop said:


> Yep. Me too.


Didn't mean to sound sarcastic on the subject. 
Just so many numbers and angles and I have no idea what they do. 
To be honest, my best chains are brand new ones.


----------



## workshop

This is part of my wife's Christmas that I started before Christmas.


----------



## workshop

Finished it up today.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Nice


----------



## 67L36Driver

Happy wife, happy life[emoji849]


----------



## Hinerman

Sparky1980 said:


> Good morning from Kansas!



Where you been? How are the BBQ competitions going? Had a guy buy some pecan from last week that competes in BBQ competitions. He was picky; just wanted heart wood with no bark. He had a moisture meter too, to measure moisture content.


----------



## workshop

Thought I would put the word out that we won't be cutting this weekend, the 23rd. 
The place is close to my house and this crew is making way for roads into subdivisions behind me. When I talked to him, originally, he said that they will be burning it and to get while the getting was good. I drove by there Friday and about 75% of it was burned already. They'll probably finish it this week.


----------



## shorthunter

Hedgerow said:


> Lgx=round.



Got that. Figured you squared it up before all the other work


----------



## concretegrazer

shorthunter said:


> Got that. Figured you squared it up before all the other work



You don't want to slip & mess up your cutting edge.


----------



## Hinerman

Good Morning everybody. I am an hour late today. Reset my alarm clock last Friday and forgot to reset it back to my normal time for work. What is your excuse?


----------



## Hedgerow

shorthunter said:


> Got that. Figured you squared it up before all the other work


It was just a 2 day exercise in perspective..
See what does what as far as gains in speed and quantify it.. Minus inconsistencies in wood of course. But it was the best cant I had, and didn't want to lose the opportunity.


----------



## Hinerman

Where is the party and why wasn't I invited? Hope everybody is well...


----------



## workshop

Took 2 hours to get home tonight, normally a 15 minute drive. 6 miles, my driveway to work. Made it home in good shape, unloaded mama's truck (she joined the Wal-Mart panic shoppers club), got into the shed and grabbed the ice melt. Got the driveway all salted and thought I'd be a good Samaritan and throw some in the street too. 
Promptly fell on my A$$. Now in a bad mood. 
No more good Samaritan for me. Came back inside to play with guns. 
Much better mood now.
So, how was everybody else's day?


----------



## sawnami

Just came in from spreading melt on the new asphalt driveway. [emoji37] Hedge, I hope you went ahead and bought stock in ice melt like you mentioned. Put 80 lbs on it. 40 might have done it but I didn't want to embrace the pine tree at the bottom with the Avalanche thinking that I should have spread another bag. [emoji39] Did it the lazy way with the chained-up 425 and a pull-behind fertilizer spreader that I hadn't used in years. 

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## 67L36Driver

Making like a groundhog till spring.[emoji21]


----------



## Hinerman

I guess this thread is done and everybody has moved on. Kinda sad if you think about it . I can't access the new place during work hours, but I will be joining you nutsacks tonight or in the near future.


----------



## 67L36Driver

We will have to alert Mo. Jim.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hinerman said:


> I guess this thread is done and everybody has moved on. Kinda sad if you think about it . I can't access the new place during work hours, but I will be joining you nutsacks tonight or in the near future.


Nope.. Not done..
Just good to have a rather easy to load backup.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hinerman said:


> I guess this thread is done and everybody has moved on. Kinda sad if you think about it . I can't access the new place during work hours, but I will be joining you nutsacks tonight or in the near future.



Not sad new opportunity .


----------



## cobey

I'm here


----------



## cobey

This won't go away , we just have a contingency plan now


----------



## 67L36Driver

Pants that fit. Plus belt. Plus suspenders.[emoji6]


----------



## awol

I still check in here also Thomas!


----------



## sunfish

This is the original, it'll stay active!


----------



## SteveSS

My carb kit and fuel line for the John Deere 50V came in the mail today. Need to find time to get them installed and see where I'm at.

I check here every day too.


----------



## gritz

Well, I've acquired an MS 460 builder. It's a mess, but workable. Needs plastics and a piston and it should be good to go. Gotta keep an eye out for cheap parts, lol.


----------



## 67L36Driver

gritz said:


> Well, I've acquired an MS 460 builder. It's a mess, but workable. Needs plastics and a piston and it should be good to go. Gotta keep an eye out for cheap parts, lol.


I found that the deal breaker on them is the fuel tank/handle. Everything else can be gotten cheap enuff.


----------



## old cookie

This is kinda like running into some of you at the feed store,and some at the coffee shop.Been busy splitting,need to do some cutting.


----------



## shorthunter

Hinerman said:


> I guess this thread is done and everybody has moved on. Kinda sad if you think about it . I can't access the new place during work hours, but I will be joining you nutsacks tonight or in the near future.



I feel like I missed something, what is going on?


----------



## Hinerman

shorthunter said:


> I feel like I missed something, what is going on?


 
Sending PM


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Not abandoning this thread at all. Just supporting a backup plan.


----------



## SteveSS

Morning guys. Snow falling in middle MO. Blah!


----------



## USMC615

workshop said:


> View attachment 479726
> 
> Finished it up today.


Looks great...like the dog-ear fence board look on the top two drawers.


----------



## 67L36Driver

At Liberty this am. Spitting a few flakes.
Hope it holds off till we get back to River City.


----------



## cobey

Morning guys


----------



## SteveSS

I think I figured out why the John Deere won't run. Dug this mess out of the screen.


----------



## SteveSS

Is it necessary to use this part if the other one looks ok?


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 480294
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to use this part if the other one looks ok?


I have never found any trash under the welch plugs to date.
You can always 'do over'.


----------



## SteveSS

I went ahead and replaced it. No trash under it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Is there even a way to get trash under a Welch plug?


----------



## SteveSS

After pulling it out and having a look inside, I'd say it would be difficult. The manual says "Under extreme conditions of clogged idle fuel channel and discharge ports, it may be necessary to remove the welch plug". I'm still a rookie though, so after all the gunk in the screen, I removed it and had a look. I probably won't on the next one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Iffin' the tiny trash screen were missing, I'd remove the plug.


----------



## workshop

Second set of rings for the 180 came in today. Let's see if I can break one of those. 
On the positive side, if one breaks, like last time, I still have shot. I'll just combine the other caber ring with it.


----------



## workshop

Woohoo. They went right in.


----------



## cobey

SteveSS said:


> View attachment 480294
> 
> 
> Is it necessary to use this part if the other one looks ok?


No


----------



## cobey

Quiet in here tonight


----------



## 67L36Driver

I havn't tinkered a saw for three weeks. Freakin weather.[emoji37]


----------



## sawnami

Someone needs to sneak up on this. 


Cub cadet 5720 chainsaw 57cc gas powered 20 inch bar - $150
http://joplin.craigslist.org/tls/5411493631.html


Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Someone needs to sneak up on this.
> 
> 
> Cub cadet 5720 chainsaw 57cc gas powered 20 inch bar - $150
> http://joplin.craigslist.org/tls/5411493631.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V


Efco? ??


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Efco? ??


Yup. Same as a cs56.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

yeah, I been looking at that. fighting the urge. figure if I wait long enough it'll be gone. plus, don't wanna drive to Joplin.
I haven't called but would be greatly surprised if its still there


----------



## cobey

I have all I need, they had one in JD green a year ago on CL
And it could be had for 150, it was there for a long time


----------



## Hedgerow

The green ones run better...

Just sayin...


----------



## shorthunter

Anyone got a 20-25" D009 bar they could let go of? Looking for a .404 bar


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

shorthunter said:


> Anyone got a 20-25" D009 bar they could let go of? Looking for a .404 bar




I have a 30 or 32 404x 63


----------



## Homelite410

shorthunter said:


> Anyone got a 20-25" D009 bar they could let go of? Looking for a .404 bar


Bet nstuve does.


----------



## sawnami

Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## sawnami

Goin racing today.





Sent from my SM-N910V


----------



## Redhorse

Guess this site has become somewhat of a ghost town


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sawnami said:


> Goin racing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V



Did you win.


----------



## cobey

Got a


Redhorse said:


> Guess this site has become somewhat of a ghost town
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a slow time.....


----------



## concretegrazer

It was a beautiful day. I hope the charity cut went well.


----------



## Hedgerow

concretegrazer said:


> It was a beautiful day. I hope the charity cut went well.


Yup..
Cut lots..
Filed chains more..
Lotsa frozen dirt clods and rocks in bark..
But good quality wood.


----------



## sawnami

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Did you win.


Not a winner Kenneth but had fun with my grandson.


----------



## workshop

sawnami said:


> Not a winner Kenneth but had fun with my grandson.


That's a winner by itself.


----------



## Homelite410

Guy pulls in today referred by the neighbor. Brand new Ms251 stihl in hand with a broken rope. Said it was the 2nd time he started it.... I replaced the rope and showed him how the spring assist start works. I asked him if they showed him at the dealer how to start it. He said they showed him nothing.... Smh


----------



## SteveSS

Morning folks. There's a Stihl 036 on Springfield CL for $100. Maybe a good flip candidate. Looks like maybe it has a bit of a chip in the rear handle. Too far for me to drive.


----------



## 67L36Driver

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. There's a Stihl 036 on Springfield CL for $100. Maybe a good flip candidate. Looks like maybe it has a bit of a chip in the rear handle. Too far for me to drive.


Good runner is a three Benjamin saw in my neighborhood any day!


----------



## SteveSS

If it weren't a two hour drive, I'd likely have bought it.


----------



## cobey

Around here Noone seems to know 
What a good price is, I've not done too
Good flipping saws. Not worth my time to have 2 bills in a saw to make 225


----------



## Scott Kelly

It's hard to make a buck on saws anymore, lots of saws on Craigslist sitting that should be long gone and would have been this time last year.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

cobey said:


> Around here Noone seems to know
> What a good price is, I've not done too
> Good flipping saws. Not worth my time to have 2 bills in a saw to make 225


Truth..
And I hate craigslist with a passion I cannot explain.
I just know what my neighbors like and try to keep one around cheap, just in case.


----------



## Brettl

I don't like it either. All the cl saws I see here are way overpriced and often the saws in poor condition are priced just as high. Cl is glutted with Poulan saws priced close to new. I've seen ads from one guy who has sunk it to a new level. One saw he recently advertised was a MS170 for $200! Maybe he just starts there expecting to get talked down but I hope he wouldn't sell it for that to someone who doesn't know any better.


----------



## Scott Kelly

I did however just score a minty 461 for 650 just gotta go pick it up!!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. There's a Stihl 036 on Springfield CL for $100. Maybe a good flip candidate. Looks like maybe it has a bit of a chip in the rear handle. Too far for me to drive.



Looks like it's gone now. I figured it would. Local gentleman, very nice guy, snaps those up really quick. I'll bet it shows back up in a few days/weeks rebuilt and prettier. And about 3 bills for it.


----------



## workshop

SteveSS said:


> Morning folks. There's a Stihl 036 on Springfield CL for $100. Maybe a good flip candidate. Looks like maybe it has a bit of a chip in the rear handle. Too far for me to drive.


I thought about it. I'd like to have another one. 
But my honeydoo list is long and been neglected for WAY to long. (6 years)
Kitchen cabinet doors, kitchen floor, more kitchen storage (this one is never ending) 

To be honest, guys and gals. This is one reason why I haven't been having any charity cuts this season. Well, that and places to cut haven't been working out. But mostly because I've been neglecting a lot of other things on the home front. 
Then vehicles break, equipment breaks. The list seems to grow everyday.
Well, enough about this. I've got cabinet hardware to check out tonight.


----------



## Hedgerow

Cut firewood Saturday and did this Sunday..
Sore today.


----------



## thinkrtinker

You are making good progress on the fencerow


----------



## cobey

Morning all, took a look in the junk shed 
Last night, I got lots of projects 



That's only some of them


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Morning all, took a look in the junk shed
> Last night, I got lots of projects
> View attachment 481447
> View attachment 481448
> 
> That's only some of them



Top picture, right side. 
Is that a Husqvarna? Kinda dwarfs that XL12 next to it.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Top picture, right side.
> Is that a Husqvarna? Kinda dwarfs that XL12 next to it.


It's a 254xp I got 2, one is a little 
Scored one needs rings but the cylinder 
Looks good.


----------



## SteveSS

I was looking at the little Stihl wondering if it was an 026 or 024?


----------



## cobey

024


----------



## Brettl

I really like my 024s. They're not Supers, but they're my go to saws. I usually take them and my 044 out.

I've got the clutch drums and rims to convert them to Picco, I think it's going to make a big difference.


----------



## cobey

It's one of 2
The other I got from Steve


----------



## workshop

I like 024's. Good runners and rugged. Smaller version of 026's. 
Can't wait to get home tonight and see how the 180 does. Had one once before and liked it. Only had it running by priming the carb but got enough time on it that the compression is really coming up there. Real crisp " pum, pum, pum" when you pull it over.


----------



## stihlx8

Brettl said:


> I really like my 024s. They're not Supers, but they're my go to saws. I usually take them and my 044 out.
> 
> I've got the clutch drums and rims to convert them to Picco, I think it's going to make a big difference.



You will really like the PS chain. The saw thinks its been to TN. I have converted all my 024 and 026 saws. Big grin factor here. I agree, 024 and 026 are my favorite smaller saws. But I only know the Stihl kind.


----------



## Brettl

This one was just to nice to pass up for $250. Not in the "You Suck" league but a decent buy I think.

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8

Nice lookin saw. Can't go wrong there. I grabbed a nos 024 red choke lever saw. Never had fuel in it. Also found a 026 pro that never had the original chain off.


----------



## SteveSS

I'd like to find another real clean 024. My very first saw was an 024 Super that I sold back in Virginia. Sure wish I had it back.


----------



## Brettl

My first was an 026 Pro. I was in a pawn shop looking at Stihls while my Stihl was being stolen from my truck. Wish they'd took the truck and left the saw.

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8

Brettl said:


> My first was an 026 Pro. I was in a pawn shop looking at Stihls while my Stihl was being stolen from my truck. Wish they'd took the truck and left the saw.
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk



Yep I got a truck like that too.


----------



## Hedgerow

I like 025's muhself..


----------



## stihlx8

Hedgerow said:


> I like 025's muhself..


You kust gotta be different don't you.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

stihlx8 said:


> You kust gotta be different don't you.



Have you ran his 025.  Heck I might even keep it,


----------



## stihlx8

Just the 028 super super. I can only imagine.


----------



## Sparky1980

Hi guys, it's been a wild ride up here, I just got back from NC and missed all the snow. Just got the 2150 running today and man this ported and polished machine rips it! I'm starting on my 2nd build and it's an dolmar 7900 with an 28 inch bar. Who was it that was buying wood, I need some pecan but haven't found any good wood out there


----------



## lumberjackchef

Hedgerow said:


> I like 025's muhself..


I run this piss out of my little 025's blocking out carvings, they are much more durable of a saw that their exoskeleton would lead you to believe lol! 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Was a nice day but only got up to 48 in the garage.


----------



## SteveSS

That's tropical compared to overnight.


----------



## workshop

Morning everybody


----------



## Hinerman

Sparky1980 said:


> Hi guys, it's been a wild ride up here, I just got back from NC and missed all the snow. Just got the 2150 running today and man this ported and polished machine rips it! I'm starting on my 2nd build and it's an dolmar 7900 with an 28 inch bar. Who was it that was buying wood, I need some pecan but haven't found any good wood out there


 
Define "good wood". I have some pecan. I have sold 10+ rick to customers for cooking, some for competition, and no complaints yet. One guy was really picky and wanted only heart wood with no bark.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Next door neighbor left two Farm saws just in my garage walk in door this morning. I forgot to lock it last night.

Morning midlanders!


----------



## 67L36Driver

An MS290 and a 310. Recoil don't catch on the 290.


----------



## 67L36Driver

53 in the garage. Sitting in my sun beam getting our battery recharged.


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> An MS290 and a 310. Recoil don't catch on the 290.


Does he want you to repair them? Or REALLY repair them. Turn'em both into 390's.


----------



## Brettl

I see an 034 for 140boo in Girard. I'd go take a look if it was closer.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

May have to look at it next wk working in Parsons. If it's still there.


----------



## 67L36Driver

workshop said:


> Does he want you to repair them? Or REALLY repair them. Turn'em both into 390's.


Just a refurb. 
Got the 290 done. Major fuel leak as the hose was not seated in the tank. Sharpened chain and tweeked the carb. Recoil not catching every time but works well enuff.

310 needs an oil pump. 

Both are very low hour saws. 

What I can't figure is why one would need two nearly identical saws.


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> I see an 034 for 140boo in Girard. I'd go take a look if it was closer.


7 miles from me


----------



## Brettl

I thought you were pretty close.

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Kelly

67L36Driver said:


> Just a refurb.
> Got the 290 done. Major fuel leak as the hose was not seated in the tank. Sharpened chain and tweeked the carb. Recoil not catching every time but works well enuff.
> 
> 310 needs an oil pump.
> 
> Both are very low hour saws.
> 
> What I can't figure is why one would need two nearly identical saws.


I have 4 025's its an addiction..

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Brettl said:


> I thought you were pretty close.
> 
> Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


Where did u find it, CL?


----------



## Brettl

cobey said:


> Where did u find it, CL?


Yes, cl. He's in Girard. 

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS310 all healed up. New oil pump did the trick. Removed limiters from the carb. Tested and tuned.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## SteveSS

Morning Carl.


----------



## cobey

hi all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Did Elvis leave the building?


----------



## cobey

I got the tires off my old truck,
Hope to get some tomorrow


----------



## cobey

I got the tires off my old truck,
Hope to get more today after work
Morning all


----------



## cobey

Stupid computer......


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> I got the tires off my old truck,
> Hope to get more today after work
> Morning all



Hey Cobey, I've got a new after market power right-hand OSRV mirror for a G-6 if you need one.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

'15 Dodge goes back to the dealer as the heater problem reverted after the 'puter fix (?)!!!

'95 Dodge needs a sliding door glass ordered. Mike broke it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Meh! Dual heater controls! 

Remember when cars had a lever to control the heat and a knob to control the fan speed. Dirt simple and worked reliably!


----------



## 67L36Driver

This pile has been offered to me.



Plan is to trade my PM 700 straight accross for the SP 81.

What to offer for the rest assuming they all need the usual fuel and ignition work?


----------



## workshop

How much for the rest of'em, Carl?


----------



## workshop

67L36Driver said:


> Meh! Dual heater controls!
> 
> Remember when cars had a lever to control the heat and a knob to control the fan speed. Dirt simple and worked reliably!


What is like to see is the modern equivalent to the Ford Falcon. Robert Macnamera's working man's car. Basic, simple, it did the job. Now they use computer modules to run everything, even power windows!


----------



## john taliaferro

I could get you a tester for 1,000 or so .


----------



## jetmd

Going to be a wet one today. It has been raining most of the night at my house.
I must say it is better than snow!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

I sorta like snow.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!


----------



## Fishnuts2

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I sorta like snow.


Kenneth, you can come up and visit then! We're supposed to get a foot or more and we could talk while we shovel. [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Fishnuts2 said:


> Kenneth, you can come up and visit then! We're supposed to get a foot or more and we could talk while we shovel. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When we get enough I use the tractor.


----------



## cobey

sawnami said:


> Hey Cobey, I've got a new after market power right-hand OSRV mirror for a G-6 if you need one.


Cool, I haven't broke it....... yet


----------



## cobey

I found a DR splitter like a super split
For 1500 nib. Thought I would let you all have 
1st dibs


----------



## sunfish

cobey said:


> I found a DR splitter like a super split
> For 1500 nib. Thought I would let you all have
> 1st dibs


I'd much rather have a SS for $1000 more!

The DR will give you much trouble an stuff...


----------



## Brettl

I have a Dirty Hand Tools 27 ton and I'm really liking it. Powers through my 2 year cut osage without slowing down. 

I see a MS 260 for $250 on Tulsa Craigslist. 036 Pro down there too but it's $400.


----------



## cobey

sunfish said:


> I'd much rather have a SS for $1000 more!
> 
> The DR will give you much trouble an stuff...


I can't spend the 1500 anyway,
If it was a good deal, I wanted to let you all know.  The guy offered it to me for 1300, he said so he could borrow it.
Even if I wanted it, I wouldn't buy anything with a condition of letting 
Someone use it whenever they felt.
That never works out for me


----------



## 67L36Driver

Morning midlanders!

Snagged another Remy SL-55 off Evilbay. Now I can restore my John Deere 23 that has been hanging around for two years.


----------



## cobey

Hope to start on a super 2
Homelite soon
Got a bunch of 254 parts in too


----------



## Brettl

cobey said:


> Hope to start on a super 2
> Homelite soon
> Got a bunch of 254 parts in too


I just saw one of those on cl. Looked really nice. it's in Tulsa though. Had a nice old plastic case and was real clean from what I could see in the pics.

There is one here in Wichita too. $60. Looks clean.

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettl

cobey said:


> I can't spend the 1500 anyway,
> If it was a good deal, I wanted to let you all know.  The guy offered it to me for 1300, he said so he could borrow it.
> Even if I wanted it, I wouldn't buy anything with a condition of letting
> Someone use it whenever they felt.
> That never works out for me


I just don't loan tools/equipment. I'll offer to help but I won't just loan it out and hope I see it again. 

Sent from my VS880 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Heading to the swap meet in witchita tomorrow


----------



## cobey

Got mark hosky some big plyers


----------



## cobey

Hello. ......


----------



## cobey

Brand's worn out 254 piston, 
Gonna put a meteor and cabers 
In it, the cylinder will live again


----------



## cobey




----------



## Hedgerow

I quit getting alerts for this thread.


----------



## lumberjackchef

Yeah it's a little slow in here lately!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

I just triple post.



Got it running BTW.


----------



## cobey

hey fellas


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jim carried almost all the FOP pine away. I just need to cut up the few big chunks that are left.

Use this later today.



Nasty looking ain't it?


----------



## Homelite410

I quit getting alerts for all threads on all sites..


----------



## cobey

Hi guys


----------



## cobey

Feeding cows yesterday


----------



## concretegrazer

cobey said:


> View attachment 485309
> 
> Feeding cows yesterday



I don't see any cows?


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> I don't see any cows?


They were behind the tractor munching 
The bail, that h does a 400 yard wheelie 
With a round bail on


----------



## cobey

hey all


----------



## Lurch2

Wow. Page 5


----------



## cobey

Hi Eric


----------



## 67L36Driver

Posting this because Jim will look here first.

More pine knots.


Still a bit left.


----------



## cobey

For anyone I haven't talked 
To for a bit, brands 254xp runs yay


----------



## cobey

Had picture issues 
Brand's saw runs good


----------



## concretegrazer

cobey said:


> View attachment 486810
> View attachment 486810
> 
> Had picture issues
> Brand's saw runs good



Bet that's a run little saw to run.


----------



## rburg

How does the 254 compare to your 590 in power?


----------



## cobey

The 590 has more ,
The 590 is more brute torque 
The 254xp could make 
A good race saw, I think the new quad 
Ports make more rpm's 
Brand's saw will be a good all around 
Saw, he won't want his 610 mac after
He gets this


----------



## cobey

Wow, quiet around here


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Wow, quiet around here


We all moved. And, IIRC, it's all your fault.[emoji57]

You just look out when Jim gets his smart phone.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> We all moved. And, IIRC, it's all your fault.[emoji57]
> 
> You just look out when Jim gets his smart phone.


I will be in trouble, but you started
The thread on the onk onk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Yeah, as a backup for when this one turns up its toes.

It has on multiple occasions [emoji849]

Now we are like the man who wears a belt and suspenders.[emoji108]


----------



## Scott Kelly

Where is the new thread at? Guess I missed I've missed that memo..

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## cobey

Scott Kelly said:


> Where is the new thread at? Guess I missed I've missed that memo..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Hi scott


----------



## cobey




----------



## 67L36Driver

Keep the lights on for Jim, Cobey.[emoji6]


----------



## cobey

I try to


----------



## workshop

Hi Cobey.


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey




----------



## 67L36Driver

Keep the lights on Cobey.


----------



## workshop




----------



## cobey

A customer tried to adjust there
Carb, I guess the limiters got in the way......
It had the stinkiest fuel tank and system I ever have
Worked on... the cylinder looks like it's full 
Of brown Vaseline...... yucky mess



The screws were bent and slots were toast 
I got them straightened out
And cut deeper slots in them...
I still get to build the carb and put new fuel
Lines on


----------



## 67L36Driver

700 is on its way to Portland, Oregon.

I now accept PayPal and ship.

PayPal got five bux for the transaction. Potlikkers!


----------



## cobey

Hi guys


----------



## concretegrazer

Hey cobey!


----------



## cobey

Hi , A few still around


----------



## workshop

I still check in daily. But I spend most of my time on the other side of the fence.


----------



## cobey

Me too


----------



## awol

Its pretty easy to keep this thread on the first page though, huh?!


----------



## concretegrazer

Good afternoon guys.


----------



## cobey

Hi , cnc fun woo hoo


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Its pretty easy to keep this thread on the first page though, huh?!


Easy peasy..


----------



## lumberjackchef

how can a guy even try to keep up with this thread? whew! I'm winded!


----------



## cobey

This was over the house. ...
Scary stuff, 
My old man jerked it in mid cut breaking 
The hinge...


----------



## rburg

Did you use the 590 to take your tree down?


----------



## cobey

rburg said:


> Did you use the 590 to take your tree down?


Sure did, I didn't get out the 064 today 
How are you Randy?


----------



## cobey

rburg said:


> Did you use the 590 to take your tree down?


And the most Farmall to guide them away
From the house


----------



## rburg

On 3rds this week so about all I do this week is work sleep and read a little on the forums.


----------



## cobey

rburg said:


> On 3rds this week so about all I do this week is work sleep and read a little on the forums.


I worked 3rd shift at a foundry years ago


----------



## cobey

Brand's putting a little time on the 254xp
Got some stuff to do to it, but at least
He is getting to see how it runs.
The 610 Mc brick about burned up
Its fins and flywheel had junk plugging
Them up. Got it fixed, all good.
He never got in the dirt or messed
A chain up , he has good saw control.
He ran a heavy super xl for an hour
And a half. My uncle wanted stove
Wood under 12 inches long. It was hard work


----------



## cobey

Good times


----------



## cobey

So here's the super 2
Motor for Thomas


----------



## cobey

Poor thread......
Waiting for us to throw it a bone


----------



## cobey

Off to work......
Hi all, anyone see old cookie on here? I hope he is ok


----------



## cobey

When I get caught up, I'm gonna build another 360 homelite.... random thought


----------



## sawnami

cobey said:


> View attachment 491101
> 
> Poor thread......
> Waiting for us to throw it a bone


----------



## cobey

Selling 3/8 050 lgx..
Pm for details


----------



## cobey

Alan's charity cut was a good time!


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

Hi fellas, just got my first alert in months!
@Cody sent me a message.
What's sawing???


----------



## 67L36Driver

Jeepsnchainsaws said:


> Hi fellas, just got my first alert in months!
> @Cody sent me a message.
> What's sawing???


Everyone has moved over to the O-P-E forum.

Cobey is in charge of keeping the lights on here. (To stay in Mo.Jim's good graces)


----------



## workshop

How'd that piped XL12 turn out?


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> How'd that piped XL12 turn out?


Hey Steve 

A new shirt


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> Hey Steve
> 
> A new shirt View attachment 494251


You buy that? Or make it?


----------



## cobey

They r for sale. ... over there


----------



## workshop

cobey said:


> They r for sale. ... over there
> 
> View attachment 494349



Good picture of Thomas. 
That cut was a lot of fun. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Good picture of Thomas.
> That cut was a lot of fun. Really enjoyed it.


Good times


----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> They r for sale. ... over there
> 
> View attachment 494349



We put a lot of splits on the ground that day.


----------



## cobey




----------



## Hinerman

cobey said:


> View attachment 494616
> 
> View attachment 494617



You are going to keep this thread alive if you have to talk to yourself....huh Cobey


----------



## cobey

Hinerman said:


> You are going to keep this thread alive if you have to talk to yourself....huh Cobey


Ya, hate to let it die...


----------



## cobey

Alan's brother....


----------



## cobey

Hi Thomas


----------



## workshop

Hi Cobey, morning everybody.


----------



## cobey

workshop said:


> Hi Cobey, morning everybody.


Hi


----------



## cobey

Hi all 
It was a beautiful day today


----------



## cobey

Old pic......


----------



## rburg

what car is that in your avatar?


----------



## cobey

79 Malibu, it was a 10.5 tire class car
At its best it had 632 inches of angry 
Powerplant in her a best of 8.98
I never drove it in that configuration. 
I built a small block for it and it ran in the mid 11's a good straight car. It's out of the stable now. There are 7 more in there now. I work for a hotrod shop, in between my other jobs


----------



## cobey

Keeping the lights on


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

Hi all,


Felling my aunt in the 70's



Buddy the goat


----------



## 67L36Driver

Sharpening .404 X 108 dl here.[emoji13]. Or, my version of 'sharpening'.[emoji849]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Just checking the lights. Looks like Carl left em on


----------



## concretegrazer

Yep. Still working....


----------



## cobey

concretegrazer said:


> View attachment 498233
> 
> 
> Yep. Still working....


Oh boy. .. be safe


----------



## 67L36Driver

Click!

Morning midlanders!


----------



## cobey

Morning Carl 
Good day to start a saw


----------



## cobey

Maybe the old driver Lombard


----------



## cobey

Hi all


----------



## cobey

Click..... the lights are on


----------



## 67L36Driver

MS880 w/36" & 48" on St. Joseph C'list for 1200 this am.

No not mine. It ain't done yet.


----------



## workshop

Checking in.


----------



## cobey




----------



## 67L36Driver

That MS880 was gone in less than a day!


----------



## specter29

morning everyone


----------



## 67L36Driver

67L36Driver said:


> That MS880 was gone in less than a day!


My bad. Still listed on KC Craigslist.


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> My bad. Still listed on KC Craigslist.


Hi Carl


----------



## cobey

The old chevy made two trips to
Town, alot of work went into her
But she is a strong runner.
Put the new fuel tank in today .
She has the last engine I built 
Back in the trailer park, I ported 
The heads outside but lapped the
Valves, set valve hight, and assembled 
Them in my living room 
Working on my own vehicles
Isn't as fun ..... I make no money, only 
Spend it


----------



## cobey

71 x car I built a while back




This guy wants more power
Gonna get it for him


----------



## cobey

Click. ..... hi all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Elvis has left the building.


----------



## cobey

I'm here


----------



## cobey

But not elvis. ....


----------



## workshop

Click, hey everybody.


----------



## cobey

Hey..... maybe Steve is Elvis? ??


----------



## 67L36Driver

cobey said:


> Hey..... maybe Steve is Elvis? ??



Jim............


----------



## cobey

Jim is Elvis


----------



## cobey

Hi all
Had to come say hi


----------



## workshop

Morning everyone.


----------



## cobey

Beautiful sighn 


And I found a dead bat in the toilet at
Church


----------



## cobey

Hello. ......


----------



## 67L36Driver

When is Fort Scott this year?

I'm having GTG withdrawal.[emoji53]


----------



## cobey

67L36Driver said:


> When is Fort Scott this year?
> 
> I'm having GTG withdrawal.[emoji53]


Frigging august. ...... ugh!
Gonna be hot!


----------



## workshop

When in August?


----------



## 67L36Driver

IIRR, there will be shade to sit in.


----------



## cobey

August 27


----------



## cobey

Woo.... dark in here click
Got to clean up cobwebs an stuff
Hi all


----------



## cobey

Hi all..


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey has an echo..........


----------



## cobey

Or 4


----------



## 67L36Driver

I should wear hearing protection.


----------



## cobey

Scored a few more of these from work 
They were going to the dumpster


----------



## cobey

Hi all ,the thread is still here


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## 67L36Driver

Can we get a mod to change the date on the thread title?

I'll look I up. Last weekend in Aug..

Fort Scott, Ks, pioneer days. Aug 27 main festivities.


----------



## 67L36Driver




----------



## cobey




----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

HELLOOOOO!
Is anyone out there?!?
Haha! I haven't posted in a while so I thought I would update my profile. I finally got a complete Homelite 1050!

Seems to be in great shape, but I haven't played with it yet.
Got it for $32 at my favorite flea market.
My wife had an absolute Hurd of cows over another saw coming home, but hey.


----------



## cobey

Hey...... I found it again 
BA ha ha
....... I'll bring 
This sucka, to the first page 
Maybe I be hacked. ....
Or not, it's alive! BA ha ha


----------



## cobey




----------



## cobey

cobey said:


>




C


----------



## svk

67L36Driver said:


> Can we get a mod to change the date on the thread title?
> 
> I'll look I up. Last weekend in Aug..
> 
> Fort Scott, Ks, pioneer days. Aug 27 main festivities.


The mods should have things updated for you tomorrow.


----------



## cobey

Ft Scott. Ks. ... Aug 27
Saw races, gtg, fun and hanging out
Pm me for info. .....


----------



## 67L36Driver

I hope we get the same spot as last year. Going to need that shade.[emoji29]


----------



## TonyK

Hi all, Did I get the edit correct for the date and place?


----------



## 67L36Driver

TonyK said:


> Hi all, Did I get the edit correct for the date and place?



Yup! [emoji106]


----------



## Lester Gillett

67l36driverould you send me info on the GTG show this month. I am in Independence Mo so not to far to go.
[email protected]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Fort Scott Pioneer Days, Fort Scott, Kansas. 26, 27 & 28.

Some show up Friday and camp. Most get there Saturday morning.
We run saws, trade saws and parts.
A bit of saw racing goes on.

Watch the tractor parade. Browse the junk dealers etc..


----------



## 67L36Driver

South end of town. Fairgrounds.
Look for their Pizza Hut and turn West.


----------



## 67L36Driver

It's like: 'So many chainsaws, so little time'.[emoji12]

Bring hearing protection in case AWOL shows up with his Mac kart saw. That pup will make your ears bleed.


----------



## cobey

Hey all


----------



## 67L36Driver

Smokin' right along.


----------



## Jeepsnchainsaws

cobey said:


> Hey all


Hi Coby
What's doing?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Runs good.[emoji106]


----------



## 67L36Driver

Got the tune squared away.




Was about 1/2 turn too rich.


----------



## cobey

Dang.....
It's been a bit...
Been fixing a few old saws, and weed eaters


----------



## 67L36Driver

Restoring John Deere/Remington's.


----------



## concretegrazer

67L36Driver said:


> Restoring John Deere/Remington's.



Those look great.


----------



## cobey

Todays goofy-ness
I put a big Remington roller
Nose on a xl12. I didn't mess up the bar or saw. It came out to just under 23 inches.
I actually made a chain for it odd driver count


----------



## Brettl

Wow, this thread has sure slowed down since the last time I was on here(yes, I see the irony in this statement lol). I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving. My deer season got put on hold this year so I was hoping to com to this site and find a gtg. Anything planned?


----------



## Brettl

Stopped at a Stihl, Echo, and Husqvarna dealer today. That Echo 590 for 359.99 sure is tempting. I'm reading a lot of good things about Echo. Wish I could justify a new saw.


----------



## pdqdl

Brettl said:


> Wow, this thread has sure slowed down since the last time I was on here(yes, I see the irony in this statement lol). I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving. My deer season got put on hold this year so I was hoping to com to this site and find a gtg. Anything planned?



I suspect that some of the leaders of the GTG process got tired of being a leader. Perhaps they needed a few more helpers and not quite as many participants to support.

As for myself, I found that the company of the fine members of the OAMKT gtg was a good thing to enjoy, but attendance conflicted considerably with my families plans. Besides, I'm just not that much into rebuilding and racing saws. It's too much like taking work home with you.

I have been reading the thread occasionally, but not posting; a critically important behavior if you just don't have anything useful to say.


----------



## concretegrazer

We're still around. Most of the chit chat is at another place.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Most all the regulars have gone over 'There'. 

Picked up some new fellas to boot.


----------



## Brettl

pdqdl said:


> I suspect that some of the leaders of the GTG process got tired of being a leader. Perhaps they needed a few more helpers and not quite as many participants to support.
> 
> As for myself, I found that the company of the fine members of the OAMKT gtg was a good thing to enjoy, but attendance conflicted considerably with my families plans. Besides, I'm just not that much into rebuilding and racing saws. It's too much like taking work home with you.
> 
> I have been reading the thread occasionally, but not posting; a critically important behavior if you just don't have anything useful to say.




Yep, hear that loud and clear. I like to race nitro off road rc buggies. The track, although dirt off road, requires considerable upkeep. Its the only one in Wichita KS, and there's only 2 regulars that can be counted on for volunteer work. 

I've never been to a gtg so I don't know what is expected as far as logs and such. I'm not a racer so even if I organized a gtg, I wouldn't know what to prepare. I'd help with one though if I knew when and where ahead of time.


----------



## Redhorse

Hope everyone had a good Christmas!!!
Looks like this thread has died


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver

Redhorse said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas!!!
> Looks like this thread has died
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not really, just moved to greener grass.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Cobey is in charge of the lights and I help out.


----------



## cobey

Hey Carl, I haven't been good at keeping the lights on 
This thread , what it is, still is important. 
We didn't try to kill it, but we did, start another that took off like a rocket.....
Any one of us 4 state guys could have
Copied the title off and started it.
It's like hanging out at a coffee shop,
Or saw shop


----------



## 67L36Driver

Midlanders. 

AKA Pot Belly Stove Crew.


----------



## cobey




----------



## Redhorse

67L36Driver said:


> Not really, just moved to greener grass.



Yeah I know, lurk there most everyday. Just got back over on this site and the thread hasn't seen any action for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhorse

Here is the thread Rod @Fishin' Rod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atvguns

Looks like its been while for this old thread


----------



## pdqdl

Yep. I will see any action, but I never got invited to the "other" location.


----------



## sunfish

atvguns said:


> Looks like its been while for this old thread


How ya doin old buddy. Action is at the other place.


----------



## 67L36Driver

pdqdl said:


> Yep. I will see any action, but I never got invited to the "other" location.



You can come over but you must host a charity cut or GTG.

[emoji48]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

atvguns said:


> Looks like its been while for this old thread


Dude! Been a while. Glad to see you on line. What sunfish said


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> You can come over but you must host a charity cut or GTG.
> 
> [emoji48]



If'n there was a GTG at my place, there wouldn't even be room on the lawn to park all the saws, much less all the lawn chairs. Y'all would have to walk a couple hundred yards just to get all the trucks parked on the street.

I only went to one event anyway. Had a good time, but i'm not much of a chainsaw racer. I'm a chainsaw user, and not so much for fun, but to make a living. I really liked the company, though. 

I don't recall that you were there? GTG down in Arkansas?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

pdqdl said:


> If'n there was a GTG at my place, there wouldn't even be room on the lawn to park all the saws, much less all the lawn chairs. Y'all would have to walk a couple hundred yards just to get all the trucks parked on the street.
> 
> I only went to one event anyway. Had a good time, but i'm not much of a chainsaw racer. I'm a chainsaw user, and not so much for fun, but to make a living. I really liked the company, though.
> 
> I don't recall that you were there? GTG down in Arkansas?


Yeah it was in jasper at dans place. You did a topping demo and lost part of your gear in thr fallen limbs. I found it


----------



## 67L36Driver

Chainsaw users fit right in on charity cuts.[emoji106]

Us geezers not so much.[emoji6]


----------



## pdqdl

jerrycmorrow said:


> Yeah it was in jasper at dans place. You did a topping demo and lost part of your gear in thr fallen limbs. I found it



As I recall, it wasn't exactly lost; I just cut it down with the top. it was just a matter of coming up with the pieces. 

We don't usually call that topping when it is taken down to the last foot above ground. Dan's was worried about that tree falling and squishing his shed. His equipment couldn't get him high enough, and he apparently wasn't able to find anybody else to climb it and cut off the top. So...we called it a demonstration, invited everybody to watch at a polite distance, and then we had a chainsaw party cutting it up after it got to the ground.

I was really impressed by my two assistants. Hedge & Freehand were like a forestry clearing machine going up that steep hill. I had a hard time crawling up that hill, and they were swinging saws and marching right on up. We lost a lot of time getting set up; I was rather concerned that there wasn't any hope of having a rescue crew within a couple of hours, so I spent time setting a rope that would allow my helpers to get me out of the tree if I screwed up in some way.


----------



## pdqdl

jerrycmorrow said:


> Yeah it was in jasper at dans place. You did a topping demo and lost part of your gear in thr fallen limbs. I found it



Ah yes. Been trolling the thread back in the 760's. It all comes back to me now.


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> You can come over but you must host a charity cut or GTG.
> 
> [emoji48]



That might actually happen someday; things are changing on the home front. My father-in-law just passed, I will probably be expected to maintain the old property. 60 some acres on an 8/10ths of a mile long property occupying a very isolated valley. I can see myself wanting to something with it.


----------



## 67L36Driver

Location of aforementioned property?

GTG junkies would like to know.[emoji6]


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

pdqdl said:


> Yep. I will see any action, but I never got invited to the "other" location.


Just texted it to you


----------



## pdqdl

got it.


----------



## pdqdl

Northernmost street in Kansas City, Mo.

I set a bonfire on the n side of the road once; KCFD & Smithville fire departments showed up to put it out. They argued with each other for about 15 minutes, trying to decide who had to get their equipment dirty putting out the fire. KCFD ended up doing it. I apparently built the fire right on top of the city line, 206ft N of the centerline of the road.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I suppose it would be best to call the county dispatch and warn them ahead that one plans a bonfire. It would save them fielding fire calls from your neighbors.[emoji848]


----------



## 67L36Driver

The charity cut we had was on Robinhood Lane north of 435. Been 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## pdqdl

67L36Driver said:


> I suppose it would be best to call the county dispatch and warn them ahead that one plans a bonfire. It would save them fielding fire calls from your neighbors.[emoji848]




Actually...the call came in from KCI airport. Their radar system triangulated our smoke plume and they dispatched the fire department. _It was quite a bonfire. _I thought we had it pretty well hidden down in the valley, but I was wrong.


----------



## 67L36Driver

I don’t call 911. I have Buchanan, Platte and Clinton county dispatch in my phone directory.

Prolly should add Donaphin county Kansas.

Then you can request directly what department or help you need. Police, sheriff, Fire Dept Mo highway patrol or ambulance.


----------



## pdqdl

You really ought to go back to 911 and keep the other numbers as a backup. There are a lot of features present for a 911 call taker that aren't present on the other lines. If, on the other hand, you are getting to the same call dispatch center, why not just call 911?


----------



## 67L36Driver

A couple times it was necessary to have a 'wellness check' on a person. In that case its better to call the dispatch center in the county they reside.

Our son Michael is bipolar and goes off his meds. 

And, I threaten Mo.Jim with a wellness check if he goes off my radar.


----------



## specter29

Afternoon guys been awhile


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Try the other site


----------



## 67L36Driver

jerrycmorrow said:


> Try the other site



Yes, we moved to the 
outdoor
power
equipment


----------



## wendell

67L36Driver said:


> Yes, we moved to the
> outdoor
> power
> equipment


ie, ASlite


----------



## 67L36Driver

wendell said:


> ie, ASlite



Where the men don’t get their shorts in a bunch over an insult.

Yes.


----------



## steve smith

i'm stuck at the same spot with a 79 450 from my father that I was using well until I put it down 10 years ago... when I was ready to stand it back up, I expected to clear fuel/oil and maybe replace lines and rebuild carb. I did all that, filters and screens and carb were not gunked but I did the full rebuild/replacement. I finally gave over to pulling the airbox to inspect the seal around the impulse line and replace the impulse line... it was old/soft but seemed intact (replaced it on principle). I'm still not getting clean run after start with prime... full choke keeps it going (albeit choked) longer. Basically very fuel starved. I can't feel impulse on line (awkward) and haven't scared up a vacuum guage yet. 

Seals are mentioned here and short of a complete teardown of the crankcase, how can I tell? In any case I'm not finding source for the parts I would need?


----------



## 67L36Driver

Steve Smith: 

Try posting in the main Chainsaw forum.

This thread has been dead since 2018 ish.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

Someone moved the rock…..


----------

